# Current Listening Vol II



## Krummhorn

A new thread for the same subject matter. 

The previous thread, Current Listening Vol I, was hogging lots of resources on our servers trying to load well over 4000 pages of postings (over 1,000,000 posts) for each user with each access. 

We've created this new volume to continue posting. 

Thanks for your kind understanding.


----------



## violadude

I'm going to repost my response to Millionrainbows in the first thread here then, so he (or Cosmos, since he's potentially involved with this discussion) has a chance to reply.

"I'm giving it a try. It seems a little too sweet for me on first impression. I can tell it's nicely crafted, though. I have to be in a receptive mood for some things..." -Millionrainbows in reference to the Korngold Piano Quartet that Cosmos posted

I gave his piano quintet posted by Cosmos a listen and it's pretty different from what I'm used to hearing from Korngold, more Romantic. The string quartets I suggested, for example, are written more in a German Expressionist vein mixed with some neo-classicsm (but not atonal from what I understand).

Try this one: 




Also, keep in mind he was a big movie music composer so some of that aesthetic may have slipped into his serious works. But I don't think it's too bad in that regard.


----------



## Oskaar

OK, but hoprfully there will be acces to view the old posts in the future to


----------



## Orfeo

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphony no. I 
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Leonids Vigners.
Symphony no. II "Ave Sol" 
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir/Leonids Vigners.
-Elza Zvirgzdina, soprano.
-Leonid Zarins, tenor.
Symphony no. IV
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Edgars Tons.
Symphony no. V
-The Leningrad Philharmonic/Jansons.
Symphony no. VI
-The Latvian State Symphony/Vasily Sinaisky.

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphonies nos. VI & VII(*).
-Helsinki Radio Orchestra/Arvids Jansons.
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Leonids Vigners(*).

*Janis Medins*
Symphonic sketches "Imanta" & "Raven's Mill."
-The Latvian National Symphony/Imanta Resnis.


----------



## brotagonist

Krummhorn said:


> The previous thread, Current Listening Vol I, was hogging lots of resources on our servers...


Embedded (You Tube and other) videos don't help, either. Even just to load a single page with those videos makes it difficult to load and scroll a single page. My preference would be for linking to, not embedding, videos.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lucia Dlugoszewski's "Space is a Diamond" for solo trumpet, played by Gerard Schwarz (rec. 1999).


----------



## Krummhorn

oskaar said:


> OK, but hoprfully there will be acces to view the old posts in the future to


The old thread is still fully readable - it is closed only to new postings.


----------



## millionrainbows

violadude said:


> I'm going to repost my response to Millionrainbows in the first thread here then, so he (or Cosmos, since he's potentially involved with this discussion) has a chance to reply.
> 
> "I'm giving it a try. It seems a little too sweet for me on first impression. I can tell it's nicely crafted, though. I have to be in a receptive mood for some things..." -Millionrainbows in reference to the Korngold Piano Quartet that Cosmos posted
> 
> I gave his piano quartet posted by Cosmos a listen and it's pretty different from what I'm used to hearing from Korngold, more Romantic. The string quartets I suggested, for example, are written more in a German Expressionist vein mixed with some neo-classicsm (but not atonal from what I understand).
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep in mind he was a big movie music composer so some of that aesthetic may have slipped into his serious works. But I don't think it's too bad in that regard.


Ahh, yes, that's more like it. The playing is different, too. Those violin players in the earlier piano quartet were heavily into that sweet vibrato.

That just goes to show you that you can't always go on a first impression. These string quartets, I think, will be worth exploring. Thanks for the response, violadude.


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying this disc during my "free" period between classes. I especially like his transcription of Mozart's Piano Sonata K. 283.


----------



## rrudolph

Some of this past weekend's thrift shop finds:

Strauss (Richard): Sonata for Violin and Piano in E Flat Major Op. 18/Dvorak: Romantic Pieces Op. 75








Villa-Lobos:A Lenda do Caboclo/Ondulando (Estudo Op. 31)/Valsa da Dor/A Prole do Bebe #2/Cirandinhas








Beethoven: Piano Trios #1 in E Flat Op. 1 #1/#5 in D Op. 70 #1 "Ghost"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, The Creation - 'Holde Gattin, dir zur Seite'; 'Singt dem Herrn, alle Stimmen' (Roland Bader; Seidl; Elsner; Volle; Chor und Orchester der Staatsphilharmonie Krakau).









Really an excellent recording of The Creation. A bit of a hall effect, but the soloists, choir and orchestra are great and the tempos well-chosen.

G. P. Telemann, Tafelmusik - Production I
Overture - Suite in E minor for two Flutes, Strings & B.c.;
Quartet in G Major for Flute, Oboe, Violin & B.c.;
Concerto in A Major for Flute, Violin, Violoncello, Strings & B.c.
(Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).









A great recording of the Tafelmusik, imo. Transparent, clear and spirited playing.


----------



## millionrainbows

I made a John Cage mix CD, I wish you all could hear it. It has Fontana Mix, Three Dances for prepared piano, Seventy-Four for orchestra (two versions), and Metamorphosis, an early 1935 piano 12-tone piece.

I have a Mac G5, and I use a program called Toast to make these CDs. They are all full-resolution AIFF files. This also allows me to copy CDs which I check out from the library. Scan the cover art-in, and it's almost as good as owning the CD.

Yeah, yeah, I know all about Spotify and all that. I'm old-school. At least I know what my file source is.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Late last night, I really wanted to put the singing to the test in these three recordings of the last Strauss-Hoffmansthal collaboration, the massively-textured _Die Agyptische Helena_. So I listened to them on my Shure SRH1840 headphones, which are especially great for the mid-ranges of vocal music; without sounding too fatiguing; unlike the Sennhseiser 800's do after listening to them for a couple of hours.

The Dame Gwyneth/ Barbara Hendricks Decca incarnation is by far the most outstanding in terms of timbral beauty and dramatic expressivity. Jones' voice gets slightly wobbly at times, but it doesn't detract from her beauty of tone. Hedricks is just drop-dead gorgeous in her overall delivery. The Decca sound engineering from the late seventies is uniformly excellent, capturing a clear separation between instruments and the three-dimensional depth of a larger sound stage.

In contrast, the Telarc recording quality is warm, and with a good bass-register response, but without a realisitc ambient acoustic to it. Voight's singing is pretty but uninspiring.

The Rysanek has some beautiful singing, but with abysmal sound quality. Keilberth's mid-fifties conducting is, as you'd expect, dramatically-convincing and lively; but even making allowances for the sub-optimal sound, the performance doesn't have the exotic feel of the Dorati; in my view anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Ives* death day (1954).


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Symphony #102.
Boston Baroque, Martin Pearlman.

One of the best period performances of arguably Haydn's greatest symphony.
If you have this one and the Davis/ Concergebouw big orchestra performance, you have all the bases covered for this great work.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Tchaikovsky's _Francesca da Rimini_ from this set of orchestral works, played by Russian National Orchestra and Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> View attachment 42262
> 
> 
> FJ Haydn, Symphony #102.
> Boston Baroque, Martin Pearlman.
> 
> One of the best period performances of arguably Haydn's greatest symphony.
> If you have this one and the Davis/ Concergebouw big orchestra performance, you have all the bases covered for this great work.


Love the baseball metaphors - bases are loaded, Haydn steps up and fires one outta the ball park .


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Love the baseball metaphors - bases are loaded, Haydn steps up and fires one outta the ball park .


Well he sure did with #102!! In my opinion his finest symphonic minuet and finale are found right here. Astonishing composing virtuosity! All I can say is :tiphat: to the great FJ Haydn!

And if this post overloads the servers due to its rabid emotional content, it was worth it! :devil:


----------



## DavidA

millionrainbows said:


> I made a John Cage mix CD, I wish you all could hear it. It has Fontana Mix, Three Dances for prepared piano, Seventy-Four for orchestra (two versions), and Metamorphosis, an early 1935 piano 12-tone piece.
> 
> I have a Mac G5, and I use a program called Toast to make these CDs. They are all full-resolution AIFF files. This also allows me to copy CDs which I check out from the library. Scan the cover art-in, and it's almost as good as owning the CD.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know all about Spotify and all that. I'm old-school. At least I know what my file source is.


Mind you, with Cage you could mix anything with anything and not really notice!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Well he sure did with #102!! In my opinion his finest symphonic minuet and finale are found right here. Incredible composing virtuosity. Practically unbelievable!!! All I can say is :tiphat: to the great FJ Haydn.
> 
> And if this post overloads the servers, it was worth it!:devil:


Well put, hpowders. No. 102 is a very forward-looking symphony and it can be argued that it is the greatest. I do lean towards 104 slightly because of its martial tone and awesome orchestration. 103 and 99 are also way up there, but all of the London symphonies are amazing in my books.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Well put, hpowders. No. 102 is a very forward-looking symphony and it can be argued that it is the greatest. I do lean towards 104 slightly because of its martial tone and awesome orchestration. 103 and 99 are also way up there, but all of the London symphonies are amazing in my books.


I didn't like #99 until recently. Now I love it. It could be the most underrated of the 12. It brings out the best in Bernstein, Davis, and Kuijken (period performance). All are excellent, in my opinion.


----------



## Vaneyes

A future release sampled. *Schumann*: Symphonies 1 - 4, w. BPO/Rattle (Berliner Philharmoniker label, rec. 2013).

It's taken a long time for Rattle to record these works, and it's a job well done. Performances are from attractive middle-of-the-road readings, and enhanced with probably the best available sound.

It's a pricey ticket, this CD and Blu-ray package. For a similar outlay, one can obtain most of HvK's symphonic work with the same band (DG Symphony Edition boxset, incl. '71 Schumann cycle).

For those with the VPO/LB and/or Dresden/Sawallisch Schumann, those recorded performances have not been surpassed. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Finishing up some folksy Telemann:


----------



## Ingélou

Boccherini, La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op 30 n6 (G324) - Jordi Savall.






Vibrant with a fresh gaiety; wonderful rhythms; I forgot how good Boccherini could be - not to mention Jordi Savall!
We're looking forward to seeing him in concert at the York Early Music Festival. (Not Boccherini! )


----------



## Alypius

Continuing to explore a recent arrival (Kertesz's cyle of the Dvorak symphonies, etc.), together with a few Dvorak chamber favorites:

Dvořák, Symphony #5 in F major, op. 76, B 54 (1875)
& Symphony #6 in D major, op. 60, B 112 (1880)










Dvořák, String Quartet no. 13 in G major, op. 106 (1895)










Dvořák, Piano Quintet #2 in A major, op. 81, B 155 (1887)


----------



## Oskaar

I have been listening to 4 beautiful Bach motets, and posted them in my blog

*J.S. Bach: Motet BWV 229 'Komm, Jesu, komm'
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss*

youtube comment

*surely, if there is a heaven, then J S Bach, will be the conductor of the heavenly choirs. Who else???? This music transport you to another world. Merci avrokasslek for this down load.*

*J.S. Bach: Motet 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf', BWV 226
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss*

youtube comment

*My favourite Bach Motet, written especially for the funeral service of J.H. ERNESTI who was the Rector of the Thomasschule of Leipzig and who died in Oct. 1729. Surprisingly upbeat music for a funeral service but said to reflect the character of the late departed Rector.﻿*

*J.S. Bach: Motet BWV 225 'Singet dem Herrn'
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss*

youtube comment

*And God said, let there be J S Bach﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## ptr

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Love the baseball metaphors - bases are loaded, Haydn steps up and fires one outta the ball park .


Can You please stop using parochial sports references, 99% of the known world find them of very little use! If You have an urge to reference sports, please use the ones with a world spread fan base!

Personally I've been Bicycleting Franz Schubert's Octet this evening!










The Gaudier Ensemble on Hyperion, very good performance!

I'm a bit sad that the original "Current Listening" Thread capsized, pity the forum software don't harbour massive undertakings like it..

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

*Liszt*: Piano Works, w. Ciccolini (rec.1961 - '82).

View attachment 42266
View attachment 42267


----------



## DaDirkNL

Schubert's 'Der Leiermann'. It gets more haunting every time I listen to it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto in D minor
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## Blancrocher

Klemperer & the Philharmonia Orchestra in Schubert's 9th (rec. 1960); the Ensemble MidtVest in chamber works by Vagn Holmboe


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven* - Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major / Paul Tortelier & Eric Heidsieck

*Beethoven* - Violin Sonata No. 9 / Patricia Kopatchinskaja & Fazıl Say


----------



## shadowdancer

Vaneyes said:


> A future release sampled. *Schumann*: Symphonies 1 - 4, w. BPO/Rattle (Berliner Philharmoniker label, rec. 2013).
> 
> It's taken a long time for Rattle to record these works, and it's a job well done. Performances are from attractive middle-of-the-road readings, and enhanced with probably the best available sound.
> 
> It's a pricey ticket, this CD and Blu-ray package. For a similar outlay, one can obtain most of HvK's symphonic work with the same band (DG Symphony Edition boxset, incl. '71 Schumann cycle).
> 
> For those with the VPO/LB and/or Dresden/Sawallisch Schumann, those recorded performances have not been surpassed. :tiphat:


Vaneyes,

Do you have a link for this CD? Is it a pre-release? 
Unfortunately I can't see the Label (Record Company) in this picture. Do you know which is/will be?

Thanks!

[Edit] Ignore it please. I just found. It is from the new BP label and it will be released this week.


----------



## KenOC

Skilmarilion said:


> *Beethoven* - Violin Sonata No. 9 / Patricia Kopatchinskaja & Fazıl Say


I'd be interested in your take on this. I have it and find it a bit...unusual.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ptr said:


> Can You please stop using parochial sports references, 99% of the known world find them of very little use! If You have an urge to reference sports, please use the ones with a world spread fan base!
> 
> Personally I've been Bicycleting Franz Schubert's Octet this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaudier Ensemble on Hyperion, very good performance!
> 
> I'm a bit sad that the original "Current Listening" Thread capsized, pity the forum software don't harbour massive undertakings like it..
> 
> /ptr


C'mon dude, you can't be serious. Just a bit of fun.


----------



## Le Beau Serge

Vaneyes said:


> A future release sampled. *Schumann*: Symphonies 1 - 4, w. BPO/Rattle (Berliner Philharmoniker label, rec. 2013).
> 
> It's taken a long time for Rattle to record these works, and it's a job well done. Performances are from attractive middle-of-the-road readings, and enhanced with probably the best available sound.
> 
> It's a pricey ticket, this CD and Blu-ray package. For a similar outlay, one can obtain most of HvK's symphonic work with the same band (DG Symphony Edition boxset, incl. '71 Schumann cycle).
> 
> For those with the VPO/LB and/or Dresden/Sawallisch Schumann, those recorded performances have not been surpassed. :tiphat:





shadowdancer said:


> Vaneyes,
> 
> Do you have a link for this CD? Is it a pre-release?
> Unfortunately I can't see the Label (Record Company) in this picture. Do you know which is/will be?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> [Edit] Ignore it please. I just found. It is from the new BP label and it will be released this week.


For anyone else interested in the CD it can be found here link.


----------



## ptr

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> C'mon dude, you can't be serious. Just a bit of fun.


Everyone who knows me know that I'm dead serious about parochial sports, next I will be writing to Your personal Congress Man to invoke an amendment against the use of catchphrases on internet foras! 

More Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied (Harmonia Mundi)









Werner Güra, tenor & Christoph Berner, fortepiano

/ptr


----------



## Mika

Earth dances. Looking forward to see it performed live on Thursday.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Mahlerian

ptr said:


> Everyone who knows me know that I'm dead serious about parochial sports, next I will be writing to Your personal Congress Man to invoke an amendment against the use of catchphrases on internet foras!


Webern: String Quartet
Julliard Quartet









Webern really throws a hail Mary with this one. The three movements form as compact a playbook as one might expect from the home team when the clock is ticking down and there are no timeouts left, but fortunately the Julliard Quartet are there as the wide receivers to make the catch. All in all, if not a touchdown, at least a first down that puts our team in position to score a field goal.


----------



## Gondur

There does not seem to be a better quality version on Youtube and this makes me very sad as the music feels very suppressed ! 






The cadence of the first movement makes me feel so happy.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Franck*: Cello Sonata (rec.1989); Piano Works (rec.1996).

View attachment 42277


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> C'mon dude, you can't be serious. Just a bit of fun.


Good one! You hit that one right out of the park with men on second and third!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^Gondur, I wonder if you'd mind not embedding videos in this thread - there is another 'Current Listening with Videos' thread (or similar title) for that very purpose. It can make pages on this thread very slow to load at times.

Currently listening to:

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873 Original Version, ed. Nowak) *
Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra [Naxos, 2000]










This is really growing on me now that I've heard the third symphony a few times. I really love Bruckner's use of a restricted palette of orchestral 'colours'. The result is grand, austere and dignified. After listening to a Bruckner symphony, I sometimes can't get the themes and their elaboration out of my mind for hours (this is a good thing!). A few weeks ago I accompanied myself (in my head) all through a 5 mile walk in that way.


----------



## Guest

Desprez Motets:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV4 "Christ lay in the bonds of death"

For Easter Sunday - Mühlhausen, 1707-1708; Revised: Leipzig, 1724 & 1725

Soprano: Emma Kirkby; Counter-tenor: Michael Chance; Tenor: Charles Daniels; Bass: Peter Harvey; with the Purcell Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

shadowdancer said:


> Vaneyes,
> 
> Do you have a link for this CD? Is it a pre-release?
> Unfortunately I can't see the Label (Record Company) in this picture. Do you know which is/will be?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> [Edit] Ignore it please. I just found. It is from the new BP label and it will be released this week.


As Le Beau Serge mentioned, the Berliner Philharmoniker label takes orders. Also...

Presto Classical (link) is taking pre-release orders. I'm surprised Amazon, MDT, and others haven't offered it, since the release date is only four days away. Waiting to see how the others prices compare, might be wise. As always, compare shipping costs also.:tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Berliner+Philharmoniker/BPHR140011

Related:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/May14/Schumann_sys_BPHR140011.htm

http://www.talkclassical.com/28876-rattle-bpo-concert-last.html

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...-own-record-label/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 3. Segerstam with the Helsinki PO. A great work; good thing Leif could take the time out from his own symphonies to conduct!


----------



## Antiquarian

Anton Bruckner : Symphony No. 6 in A major performed by the Bavarian State Orchestra Cond. W. Sawallisch (Orfeo C 024821 A) 1982. I haven't listened to this CD in a while .

Next on my listening list:
Dimitri Shostakovich : Ballet Suites 1, 2, 3. Scottish National Orchestra Cond. Neeme Järvi (Chandos, CHAN 8730) 1989. Another underplayed CD.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 4 - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone, Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Guest

Just the Medtner today. Man, Sudbin plays the daylights out of it! Too bad it isn't played more often. From what Sudbin says in his notes, the piece is extremely difficult to play, far more than the Tchaikovsky, so that may account for some of its neglect. If you like dark, stormy Russian music, don't hesitate to check it out!


----------



## senza sordino

This morning I listened to
Bach Magnificat plus other music from







Bach violin concerti







then my parents came over for a visit and we listened to
Korngold, Barber, Walton violin concerti







Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto, Etudes and preludes








I have to modify my listening when my parents visit, but not thoroughly change, that's a good thing.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Piano Quintet. Martha and friends. A good one.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.48, No.3

Kreutzer Quartet: Peter Sheppard Skaerved and Mihailo Trandafilovski, violins -- Morgan Goff, viola -- Neil Heyde, cello


----------



## Sid James

TurnaboutVox said:


> Currently listening to:
> 
> *Bruckner - Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873 Original Version, ed. Nowak) *
> Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra [Naxos, 2000]
> ...
> This is really growing on me now that I've heard the third symphony a few times. I really love Bruckner's use of a restricted palette of orchestral 'colours'. The result is grand, austere and dignified. After listening to a Bruckner symphony, I sometimes can't get the themes and their elaboration out of my mind for hours (this is a good thing!). A few weeks ago I accompanied myself (in my head) all through a 5 mile walk in that way.


True what you say for me too, and not only from Bruckner but also Mahler and Brahms. Despite presenting these elaborate variations and reworking of ideas over a long stretch of time, the way they do it is so natural and organic that its possible to remember them in order. Certainly when I relisten after a long while, coming back to them, I anticipate what's coming up. And speaking of Bruckner, this was the first recording I owned of him, Sawallisch's 6th:



Antiquarian said:


> Anton Bruckner : Symphony No. 6 in A major performed by the Bavarian State Orchestra Cond. W. Sawallisch (Orfeo C 024821 A) 1982. I haven't listened to this CD in a while .
> 
> ....


Still among my favourite symphonies by the man!


----------



## Blancrocher

"Emil Gilels: Early Recordings" (rec. 1930s-1950s)

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=146058


----------



## Sid James

Last couple of days its been these:










*Lehar *_Die Lustige Witwe _& _Der Graf von Luxemburg_
*Abraham* _Viktoria und ihr Hussar _& _Die Blume von Hawaii_
- Highlights from the operettas, performed by Wiener Volksoper under Franz Bauer-Theussl (from "Operette highlights" double cd, Double Gold label, no picture found, one above is a substitute!)

Finishing this double cd set, with highlights from operettas by Kalman, Lehar and Abraham.

*Franz Léhar* needs no introduction around here, his _Merry Widow _was a phenomenal hit, full of memorable songs. One that stands out is _Komm in den blauen pavilion_, it's got shades of Wagner's _Liebestod_ without the death bit, but with plenty of sugar and schmaltz to make up for the difference.

*Paul Abraham* represents the end point of the Viennese operetta tradition, which was started by Johan Strauss II. His jazz operettas where befitting of 'The Roaring Twenties,' a heady mix of influences from America - especially the big bands and crooners of the period - and the smoothness we come to expect from operetta, with a hint of Hungarian spice added. His hit songs included here included_ Reich mir zum abschied…, Pardon Madame, Die Blume von Hawaii _and_ Bin nur ein Johnny_. I love how he puts in jazz rhythm section (drums, bass) and muted trumpets and cornets.










*Corelli *_12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6_
- Musica Amphion directed from the harpsichord by Pieter-Jan Belder

These where amongst the first pieces I heard from the Baroque period, and they're still favourites. A lot of them have a melodic 'hook' and can be very catchy. *Corelli* was no just a tunesmith though, his importance can't be overestimated in terms of his innovations in string writing. In his own time he was a revered composer, teacher and violinist. His students included Vivaldi and he played in orchestras conducted by the young Handel when he came to Italy.

That was late in Corelli's career, and the _*12 Concerti Grossi *_come from that period. These pieces never cease to amaze me, my favourites are the first, fourth, seventh and eigth (the famous Christmas Concerto) but I love them all. Corelli was also important in establishing instrumental music as having a place in the repertoire in its own right, not just as an adjunct to church music or opera.

*Balakirev* _Islamey - oriental fantasy (orchestrated by Sergei Lyapunov)_
- Leningrad PO under Edvard Tchivshel (Russian Legacy)

Finishing with a bit of a palate cleanser, Lyapunov's brilliant orchestration of _*Islamey*_, brilliant, Russian bombast at its best with oriental flavour thrown in to boot!


----------



## KenOC

Bach-Busoni, transciption of the Chaconne. Demidenko. This is the one they won't let him play often because they have to throw away the piano afterward.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 4 - Konrad Junganel, cond.

Fast! Got to say though that I've enjoyed the OVPP recordings of this work today much more than I usually do in Bach. The earlier one with just a quartet of instruments and a quartet of singers including Emma Kirkby was particularly fascinating and persuasive.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mstislav Rostropovich*
The Romantic Cello

Schumann Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, opus 129
Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
Chopin Introduction and Polonaise
Moscow Radio Orchestra,
Kiril Dondrashin, conduction

At thirteen Rostropovich (born March 27, 1927) made his first public appearance in Slavyansk, in the Ukraine, playing the Saint-Saens Concerto. During the war the family was evacuated to Orenburg (now Chkalov) on the Ural River. There he made his official debut in a concert of Soviet composers, appearing in the triple role of cellist, pianist, and composer.


----------



## samurai

Jean Sibelius--*Symphony No.2 in D, Op.43 and Symphony No.3 in C , Op.52, *featuring the Paavo Berglund led Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
Jean Sibelius--*Symphonies Nos.2 and 3 *{again, I know} this time traversed by Maurice Abravanel and the Utah Symphony Orchestra.
I am trying to see--um, hear--if I can ascertain any differences or nuances by listening to these melodic works back to back as handled by two different conductors and orchestras. I will say that--on balance--I found the Berglund/BSO rendition to be richer and deeper, with more "spaciousness"{?} than the Abravanel/USO reading, perhaps because--at least to my ears--it sounded as if Maestro Berglund took these Sibelius works--especially the *Second*--at a much slower tempo, which somehow lets the music "breathe" more and attain more of its inherent magnificence. Next up, I shall listen to Lorin Maazel and the Vienna Philharmonic's version of these two wonderful symphonies, as I have three complete Sibelius "cycles". 
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50, *both performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under Ole Schmidt.
Carl Nielsen--*Symphonies Nos.4 and 5, *this time featuring Michael Schonwandt and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Krummhorn said:


> A new thread for the same subject matter.
> 
> The previous thread, Current Listening Vol I, was hogging lots of resources on our servers trying to load well over 4000 pages of postings (over 1,000,000 posts) for each user with each access.
> 
> We've created this new volume to continue posting.
> 
> Thanks for your kind understanding.


Ah! That explains why I wasn't able to view it before, it couldn't load for me anymore.

One of the most pretty soundtrack excerpts from one of the latest Miyazaki films, Ponyo. This makes me think of the old Disney fairy tale scores, things like Sleeping Beauty and Snow White, and also extremely Debussy influence. Joe Hisaishi is the composer. Well done to him!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mehul, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## KenOC

It's time for a Mehul revival! Good starting place is Young Henry's Hunt.


----------



## KenOC

Albrechtsberger: Concerti for Jew's harp and diverse instruments. Nothing like a good Jew's harp cadenza!


----------



## Alypius

A trio of overlooked 20th-century masterworks (all with unusual rhythmic vitality):

Bartók, _Dance Suite (Tanc-Suite)_, Sz 77 (1923)










Stravinsky, _Le chant du Rossignol_ (1917)










Reich, _Six Marimbas_ (1986)


----------



## SimonNZ

Pachelbel's cantata Christ lag in Todesbanden - Constanze Backes, soprano, Roland Wilson, cond.


----------



## Mister Man

Beethoven Symphony No. 4, played by the Philadelphia Orchestra, conducted by Riccardo Muti. My favorite Beethoven symphony recordings.


----------



## tastas

Sonata for Cello and Piano by Sir Arnold Bax.


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste







Sibelius Symphony 7, Finlandia, Tapiola etc from disk 4


----------



## Rhythm

*12 Poems of Emily Dickinson | Martha Lipton with Copland*

*12 Poems of Emily Dickinson* (1950) [1of3] | Martha Lipton, mezzo
Aaron Copland, composer, accompanist
1. Nature, the gentlest mother
2. There came a wind like a bugle
3. Why do they shut me out of Heaven?
4. The world feels dusty​Recorded at Columbia Records 30th Street Studio, New York City, NY on December 22, 1950 and April 4, 1952​
*12 Poems of Emily Dickinson* [2of3] | Martha Lipton, mezzo
Aaron Copland, composer, accompanist
5. Heart, we will forget him
6. Dear March, come in!
7. Sleep is supposed to be
8. When they come back​
*12 Poems of Emily Dickinson* [3of3] | Martha Lipton, mezzo
Aaron Copland, composer, accompanist
9. I felt a funeral in my brain
10. I've heard an organ talk sometimes
11. Going to Heaven!
12. The chariot​


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 4 - Fritz Lehmann, cond. (1950)

with 25 year old Fischer-Dieskau in one of his earliest recordings


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5 in E minor (Evgeny Mravinsky; Leningrader Philharmonie).









G. F. Händel - Messiah - 'And with his stripes' (Karl Richter; Donath; Reynolds; Burrows; McIntyre; John Alldis Choir; London Philharmonic Orchestra).


----------



## JCarmel

Currently listening to this enjoyable performance of Mozart's 12th Piano Concerto...Vladimir Ashkenazy/Philharmonia that I have had for donkey's years..one of my first cd purchases, I think.









I think this will be similar...... 




Ashkenazy was a pianist that I listened to a great deal...back in the last century?!! Through borrowing or buying his recordings, I came to love & know the Beethoven Piano Sonatas, where each new issue in his cycle was eagerly-awaited at the time...as were so many of his recordings both as a performer and than later, as a conductor.

Tchaikovsky, Francesca da Rimini, Ashkenazy/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Rimsky-Korsakov's Quintet in B flat major - Capricorn


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baltsa recorded this recital in 1981 when on the threshold of a major career. Ranging from a classically poised performance of Sesto's _Parto, parto_, from *La Clemenza di Tito*, through _bel canto_ arias by Rossini, Mercadante and Donizetti to Verdi's Lady Macbeth and Mascagani's *Cavalleria Rusticana*, it is pretty far ranging and Baltsa rises to the challenge.

The only rarity on the disc is an aria for Bianca from Mercadante's *Il Giuramento*, which exploits Baltsa's glorious middle register and thrilling top notes, as does Leonora's _O mio Fernando_ from Donizetti's *La Favorita*, which is hugely exciting and possibly the prize of the disc.

The best of the Rossini arias is _Tanti affetti_ from *la Donna del Lago*l her Rosina and Angelina are accomplished but a little lacking in charm. However her Lady Macbeth is thrillingly malevolent and her Santuzza steeped in desperation.

A fine debut recital.


----------



## Ingélou

After reading a post by an Albinoni enthusiast on 'Baroque Exchange', I am attempting to correct my ignorance & listening to Concertos 7-12 by Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music.





It's serene, elegant, lyrical - I'm enjoying it so far. Lacks a little in feistiness but we'll see...


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Stravinsky's Rite of spring


----------



## SimonNZ

Tarik O'Regan vocal works - Conspiare


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Mackerras Nutcracker on Telarc as another thread prompted me


----------



## Sonata

Boccherini's magnificent string quintets. Great morning music


----------



## JCarmel

I realised last week that I hadn't got Beethoven's Spring and Kreutzer sonatas on cd....so I went on to Spotify and placed a search for 'Beethoven Spring Sonata' & up came a long list of 'tracks'. I duly started by clicking on the first & considering that & then on to the next...in my quest for an interpretation that I liked. But then I wasn't being sufficiently convinced by most & wasting a lot of time...so I just got to clicking the forward arrow until I came across a select few that sounded 'right-enough' to my individual ear. It left me with about three to chose from but then a friend arrived & I quickly investigated further the very first of those picked and then hurriedly purchased it from zoverstocks on Amazon for a penny! It's arrived with today's post...is in mint condition & is an excellent full-bodied recording. I'm on the second movement at the moment & this is the cd...









Takako Nishizaki, violin & Jeno Jando, Piano


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## SimonNZ

Ned Rorem's Violin Concerto - Gidon Kremer, violin, Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Some concerti for unusual instruments today :

Piero Niro - Concerto for Italian bagpipe & orchestra 



Efrem Podgaits - Concerto for bayan & chamber orchestra 



Avner Dorman - Concerto for piccolo, piano & strings 



Andrew Downes - Concerto for guitar, electric bass guitar & strings - 



Eric Ewazen - Concerto for marimba & orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

Still working my way through the Haydn symphonies. No. 54, 55 & 56 were up tonight. Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica.









Got this based on a recommendation and it arrived in the mail yesterday and had to listen to it right away. James Ehnes plays the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra. The playing is exquisite in these concertos! I am already a big fan of the Korngold concerto, but the Barber and Walton are just as enthralling on this disc!









Turned next to Ferdinand Ries' Symphonies No. 5 & 3. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester. I was struck by how similar Ries' 5th Symphony is to Beethoven's. I really like the way the 'Fate' motif is toyed around with by Ries in this one.


----------



## JCarmel

I'm having such a difficult time in having to throw out my old VHS video collection. I've got about 300 tapes full of programmes, films, concerts and operatic performances...many I'd love to be able to keep but on either of my video recorders, they just don't sound very good at all now. So I'm trying to find replacements for those performances that I've particularly enjoyed.
I managed to find such a one for the ENO Production of Xerxes directed by Nicholas Hytner....broadcast on Channel 4 when that channel used to regularly provide programmes featuring music & drama of high quality....& the DVD has arrived today. 
At the moment, Valerie Masterson, Ann Murray and Lesley Garrett (the 'Doncaster Diva!') are on screen...with Sir Charles Mackerras & the Orchestra of the English National Opera in the pit...& it's transporting me straight back to the 1980's. 
Where _did_ all the intervening years go?!.....


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> Ned Rorem's Violin Concerto - Gidon Kremer, violin, Leonard Bernstein, cond.


I have the Rorem and it should be better known.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Bach Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard BWV 1014-1019
Bach Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Keyboard BWV 1027-1029

Being a Gould fan I first gave this a listen...

















I was immediately struck by the Viola da Gamba sonatas. During the first few seconds you are put in the mood with a joyful melody played in perfect synch by piano and cello. The rest of the first cd is such a pleasure to listen to until I got to the first two violin sonatas. Here's a taste of the first movement of the first sonata...





Laredo is capable and Gould of course is Gould! Still there was something missing. Try as I might I realised that I should proceed to listen to the second CD and go back to the first two sonatas later.

The 3rd violin sonata was impeccable. Melody and harmony intertwined together with the first slow movement bringing almost tears on first listen. 
The 4th was astonishing... the first movement was a mirror image of Erbarme Dich from the St Matthew's Passion. This time the violin was the alto with the piano complementing it marvellously.
The rest of the sonatas were remarkable but I still longed for more.

Then I thought about how Bach's choral works came to life even more when I listened to period performances. 
So I opted to find a period performance of these works...









Bach Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard BWV 1014-1019 by Gustav Leonhardt and Sigiswald Kuijken

The first sonata immediately bounced out with the 'energy' of the harpsichord like I never heard before. The violin complemented it in an impeccable manner. I couldn't resist repeating the first movement marvelled at the harpsichord's sound... 





I was used to the harpsichord in concertos but it was not a favourite of mine for solo works. However in the right hands, in this case Gustav Leonhardt, it is truly amazing. Kuijken is also magnificent from start to finish.

The other five sonatas were astonishing. The details were so clear and every movement was imbued with the perfectly matching sounds of the period violin and harpsichord. These period performances brought to life these works by JS Bach in a fresh, precise and thorough way.

Don't get me wrong the modern performance is great in its own way and both interpetations are a must listen.

It just felt like the harpsichord and the period violin were meant to be together from the beginning, whilst the piano and modern violin were mere shadows of what was meant to be.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (Arranged for String Trio by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)

Trio Echnaton: Mayra Salinas, violin -- Sebastian Krunnies, viola -- Frank-Michael Guthmann, cello


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Tchaikovsky and Arensky piano Trios, on this here Naxos CD. I never fail to be delighted by the second movement (theme and variations) of the Tchaikovsky piece.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> JCarmel: Currently listening to this enjoyable performance of Mozart's 12th Piano Concerto...Vladimir Ashkenazy/Philharmonia that I have had for donkey's years..one of my first cd purchases, I think. . .Tchaikovsky, Francesca da Rimini, Ashkenazy/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


. . . and that Ashkenazy/RPO _Romeo and Juliette _was one of mine! Cheers.


----------



## shadowdancer

A little expensive, but... worth every cent.
60USD on Itunes.

Just recently found Gulda's work on Beethoven (I know, I know... A bit late). 
Anyway, always knew him for his Mozart and after a year listening to this collection, I would say that he is one of the finest Beethoven Sonata's interpreter in my opinion...


----------



## Oskaar

*Wagner - Siegfried Idyll (Proms 2012)*

*BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Donald Runnicles conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 3 August 2012*

This is a Wagner in full harmony, giving associations to the free nature, with open fields, singing birds, romantic picnics, grass-eating cows, etc.
Fine piece.

youtube comments

_*So beautiful theme of Wagner ... what a soul relaly ... many thanks for that .﻿

This is the best version of this music! Beautifully played! Awesome recording!

Gute Interpretation, manchmal etwas kühl aber immer sehr stimmig - Bravo !!!*

*videolink*_


----------



## Oskaar

*The Gents o.l.v. Peter Dijkstra - Live Concert HD*

*S.D. Sandström Kyrie & Agnus Dei
C. Engquist It so Peaceful here Now
S. Barber A stopwatch and an ordnancemap Heaven - Haven
F. Biebl Ave Maria
Eric Whitacre Lux Aurumque 
M. Lauridsen O nata lux (uit: Lux Aeterna)
W. Willis Swing low, sweet Chariot (arr. Dale Adelmann) Steal Away tot Jesus (arr. Dale Adelmann)
M. G. Hogan Ev´ry time I feel the Spirit (arr. Dale Adelmann)
J. Lennon & P. McCartney Here, There And Everywhere
Billy Joël And so it goes
Kirby Shaw Plenty good room*

Very enjoyable and varied harmonic singing from this group of men

youtube comments

*Top notch. Best choir and best chorus master in planet Earth. This is pure treasure of vocal art and performance. But this music is slowly dying. The audience is structured only with old people. I miss younger people in Classical concerts all over Europa. ﻿

All the members have perfect absolute pitch, without which such delicate and beautiful performances are totally unconceivable. Thanks for the full length upload of this precious concert!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Polyphemus

Beethoven Symphony 7 London SO Bernard Haitink (2006). Wow what a performance. I had borrowed this from a friend and have ordered the set which is apparently equally good.
The elan and precision of the final movement is incredible.
Play it LOUD.


----------



## SimonNZ

Philip Glass' Aguas De Amazonia - Uakti


----------



## Orfeo

*Russia's Cataclysm*

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VI in B minor, op. 74.
-Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra/Takashi Asahina.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Symphony no. VIII in E-flat major, op. 83.
-Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra/Takashi Asahina.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 13.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Nikolai Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. VI in E-flat minor, op. 23.
-The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Neemi Jarvi.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Concerto for Cello & Orchestra no. II, op. 77.
-Raphael Wallfisch, cello.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Alexander Scriabin *
Symphony no. III in C minor "The Divine Poem", op. 43.
-The Philadelphia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Tchaikovsky 6 Tzeknavorian


----------



## Vasks

_Khachaturian crumbs_


----------



## Oskaar

*Hindemith: Trauermusik ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Antoine Tamestit ∙ Paavo Järvi*

Langsam - Ruhig bewegt - Lebhaft - Choral »Für deinen Thron tret ich hiermit«. Sehr langsam ∙

*hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Antoine Tamestit, Viola ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 14. Dezember 2012 ∙*

Adventurous and beautiful piece, nicely performed. Love the sound of the viola!

youtube comments

*To imagine that this piece was written on the same day as it's premiere... such beautiful music.

So was von schön. Danke!*

*videolink*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling, for the death day of *Clara Schumann* (1896).


----------



## rrudolph

Wagner: Tannhauser (Ohne Worte)








Bruckner: Symphony #3








Strauss: Eine Heldenleben








Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## JCarmel

I enjoyed the Naxos cd of Beethoven's Spring/Kreutzer sonata but it's still not 'right'....I'll have to go back to that Spotify list & see if I can find the interpretation that matches how I ideally feel the music should sound. My Dad had a couple of LP's of the two sonatas but I can only remember one of them...on the cheap 'Fidelity' label with Alan Loveday & Leonard Cassini. I wonder if my fond memories of it would be confounded if I were able to hear it today...probably! Maybe in the future, we might be able to place some apparatus on the head & through wizard technology, be able to perform the music of our choice...just as we might wish it to be played? What a great thing that might be...just imagine being able to sit down and thunder out the opening trills of Brahms Piano Concerto No 1 or play Beethoven's Opus 109 Sonata, with all the transcendent beauty you can muster?!
In the meantime, I think that I'll make-do with Annie Fischer playing it on my behalf. Last night, I downloaded the score onto my laptop, sat in a comfy chair & concentrated utterly on the music coming out of the loudspeakers.....what a profound experience?!









Also in the Icon box is a performance of the first Liszt concerto with Klemperer...a rare recording that receives it's first wide release. And listening to the sound, the energy, the power of the music pouring from this person of diminutive stature was really a most moving thing for me. 
I'm afraid I never can be a 'fan'...I've tried all my life to be one...from being an early-days member of the fan clubs of the Beatles & the Rolling Stones to really appreciating many musicians, artists, operatic 'stars'...I've tried to be a signed-up Fan of theirs...collecting their recordings possibly & things of that nature? But it's no good, I just can't do it! 
But if I could be a Fan of someone's, then maybe I could be one of Annie Fischer's....


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphonies 1 & 2, w. Sawallisch (rec.1984), Giulini (rec.1974).


----------



## Couac Addict

Huilunsoittaja said:


> One of the most pretty soundtrack excerpts from one of the latest Miyazaki films, Ponyo. This makes me think of the old Disney fairy tale scores, things like Sleeping Beauty and Snow White, and also extremely Debussy influence. Joe Hisaishi is the composer. Well done to him!!


...a bit of well timed Wagner as well (when Brunhilde and her sisters escape their father).


----------



## Oskaar

* Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps / The Rite of Spring*

*Radio Filharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Jaap van Zweden
Opgenomen 14 november 2010 tijdens het Zondagochtend Concert in het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam*

I really like Stravinskys usy of the instruments here, and the variations in moods. Very fine performance, and the sound is very good.

youtube comments

*congratulations..... that's very cool﻿

has a tradition of listening this avantgardist piece on spring equinox. Enjoy.

i think Sravinsky lived nowadays he was a metal god.﻿

I like Stravinsky, I like Rite. 
It's a great piece of music history and yeah...don't fash yourself if you don't like it. I didn't, at first.*

*videolink*


----------



## Couac Addict

Dutilleux's 2nd symphony.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SimonNZ said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov's Quintet in B flat major - Capricorn


DUHHHH I wanna play that piece so badly!! Even if the flute part is barely existing in that piece, I love it so much!! :O


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couac Addict said:


> ...a bit of well timed Wagner as well (when Brunhilde and her sisters escape their father).


Ah! I didn't realize that parallel, I was confused why her name was Brunhilde when everyone else's names in that story were Japanese. So I guess the story is a cross between Undine, the Little Mermaid and the Valkyrie to a degree.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, "Spring" and "Kreutzer", w. ASM & Orkis.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphonies Nos. 4, 6, and 7.*


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Blancrocher

Steven Stucky's "Sonata for Violin and Piano." Commissioned by the La Jolla Music Society in 2013, and made available by the University of California Television site:






An interview runs until shortly after the 4-minute mark. In it, Stucky talks about the diversity of contemporary styles, and his recent, increasing interest in working with conventional forms and addressing the work of past composers.

His fuller program notes are here: http://www.stevenstucky.com/docs/ViolinSonata-note.html

*p.s.* I think it's a lovely piece!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> Steven Stucky's "Sonata for Violin and Piano." Commissioned by the La Jolla Music Society in 2013, and made available by the University of California Television site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interview runs until shortly after the 4-minute mark. In it, Stucky talks about the diversity of contemporary styles, and his recent, increasing interest in working with conventional forms and addressing the work of past composers.
> 
> His fuller program notes are here: http://www.stevenstucky.com/docs/ViolinSonata-note.html
> 
> *p.s.* I think it's a lovely piece!


His orchestral arrangement of Stravinsky's_ Les Noces _that was performed some years back at the Walt Disney Concert Hall with Salonen and the L.A. Philharmonic was great.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Glinka: Russlan & Ludmilla*









_Garçon_, one_ Russlan et Ludmilla a la Svetlanov_ to go with my_ penne a la vodka_; side order of Canyon-Classics engineering.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, SZ 67*
Tokyo String Quartet [DG]

*Bridge
Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie trio) in C minor*
Jack Liebeck (Violin); Alexander Chaushian ('Cello); Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos]

















Listening to Bartok's second quartet, I realise that I know this less well than I might. It sounds as if Bartok is rehearsing some of his 'arguments' for the 'great' quartets, Nos. 3 - 6.

I am still getting to know Bridge's piano trios, but I have more excuse for this as I haven't had a recording on LP for 30 years, as I have of the Bartok SQ#2


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Guest

Some lovely works by Dvorak for violin and piano.


----------



## Bas

My first Current Listening post in volume II (still having finals, so I'm not even listening on a daily basis anymore, since it is simply not possible to set my mind to enjoying and understanding music, luckily it is over this friday...)

A break, I needed some Beethoven:

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet in Cm, opus 18, no. 4 & Quartet in B-flat opus 130 & Grosse Fugue in B-flat opus 133
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)


----------



## Le Beau Serge

*Bonsoir mes amis.* :tiphat:​


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker-Complete London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings Philharmonia Hungarica/Antal Dorati

Lovely Tchaikovsky from Dorati and his respective orchestras. He was a master in this repertoire, the first performance I ever heard of the Pathetique Symphony was in the Royal Festival Hall in 1983 with Dorati and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (in the first half, Nathan Milstein had played the Violin Concerto!) and it was as good an introduction as one could wish for.


----------



## Guest

Some Part-inent music from Angele Dubeau & La Pieta:


----------



## Cosmos

violadude said:


> I'm going to repost my response to Millionrainbows in the first thread here then, so he (or Cosmos, since he's potentially involved with this discussion) has a chance to reply.
> 
> "I'm giving it a try. It seems a little too sweet for me on first impression. I can tell it's nicely crafted, though. I have to be in a receptive mood for some things..." -Millionrainbows in reference to the Korngold Piano Quartet that Cosmos posted
> 
> I gave his piano quintet posted by Cosmos a listen and it's pretty different from what I'm used to hearing from Korngold, more Romantic. The string quartets I suggested, for example, are written more in a German Expressionist vein mixed with some neo-classicsm (but not atonal from what I understand).
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep in mind he was a big movie music composer so some of that aesthetic may have slipped into his serious works. But I don't think it's too bad in that regard.


Wow, great quartet! I'm going to listen to the rest of it


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV5 "Whither shall I flee?"

For the 19th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Soprano: Susanne Rydén; Counter-tenor: Pascal Bertin; Tenor: Gerd Türk; Bass: Peter Kooy

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Anton Webern

5 Sätze op. 5 (Orchestral version)
6 Stücke für Orchester op. 6 (1909 version)
5 Orchesterstücke (1913)
3 Orchesterlieder
Symphonie op. 21*

*R̶i̶c̶h̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶S̶t̶r̶a̶u̶s̶s̶ Anton Webern

Im Sommerwind (Idyll für großes Orchester)*

Pierre Boulez, BPO, Christiane Oelze (Soprano) [DG, 2000]










'Im Sommerwind' is an early (1904) work, late romantic - 'Straussian' - in style. The other works are more distinctive. All are very interesting, though.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Steven Stucky's "Sonata for Violin and Piano." Commissioned by the La Jolla Music Society in 2013, and made available by the University of California Television site:
> *p.s.* I think it's a lovely piece!


Thanks, Blancrocher, I enjoyed listening to this very much. I agree, it is a lovely piece.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Concertino in E Flat, Op.70

Peter Vrabel conducting the Berg Chamber Orchestra -- Magdalena Bilkova-Tumova, flute -- Jan Budin, clarinet -- Bohuslav Matousek, violin


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Transcendental Studies Nos.1,2,8, and 9
Strauss II-Cziffra: The Blue Danube/Tritsch-Tratsch Polka/Die Fledermaus- Paraphrase/"The Gipsy Baron"- Paraphrase Gyorgy Cziffra
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue Gyorgy Cziffra/Hungarian State Orchestra/Zoltan Rozsnyai

A fascinating CD of Gyorgy Cziffra, not the least for this idiomatic rendering of "Rhapsody in Blue", both he and the orchestra clearly enjoying themselves to the hilt in this performance. It doesn't displace my two favourites on the classical side, Oscar Levant and Earl Wild, but sits nicely alongside them as another way of playing this piece (and I must mention the excellent Carroll Gibbons with Bert Firman's Orchestra in 1928, as a fine and contemporary recording to the composer's own). Cziffra's Liszt is always worth hearing, and his arrangements/transcriptions of pieces by the younger Johann Strauss are wonderful.


----------



## JCarmel

I'm currently listening to this blessed set of cd's...Giulini conducting Domingo/Caballe/Verrett/Milnes









& it's like soothing balm on a wound...after having watched my latest operatic blu-ray'd purchase...the recently-released Salzburg production of Don Carlo. Well all I can say is that thank goodness this was my favourite opera_ before _I started watching because it would never be after! As I'm likely to be in a minority of one, I'd best keep my opinion to myself, methinks but I was bored & unconvinced....I hate it when tempi are drawn-out so that you're hanging-around waiting for the next note to appear. I've just read the couple of 5 star reviews on Amazon where someone felt the tempo's were just right?! Just goes to show how different people's opinions can be!









I remember when I saw the opera for the very first time...on Channel 4...the New York Met production conducted by James Levine with Placido and Mirella Freni....the last scene at the monastery of San Juste. Mirella just stood in the dimly-lit place but sang her heart out with such touching emotion and sincerity...& the believably tender parting scene twixt her Elisabetta & Placido's Carlos, brought a tear to my eye.





 ... commencing at I hour 38 mins in


----------



## Weston

Well, the new chapter of current listening has gotten off to great start! Bless our hosts for graciously allowing us to continue.

*Albert Roussel: Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in D minor, Op. 11*
Olga Galperin, piano /Eric Alberti, violin









My first impression was, "Sir, are you playing a violin or a theremin?" There is so much vibrato. But after a short time it became obvious the vibrato works well with this piece. And then I realized he is just about rearranging our DNA here, in a good way. A very passionate performance. The piano work and writing is no slouch either.


----------



## Winterreisender

Randomly woke up at 2:00am with a sudden urge to listen to Schumann's Op. 17. Evengy Kissin to the rescue!


----------



## Sid James

*Album: Bridge on the River Kwai and music from other films of David Lean*
*Malcolm Arnold *_Bridge on the River Kwai - original motion picture soundtrack_
- Studio Orch. under the composer
*Maurice Jarre *_Suites from Lawrence of Arabia, Doctor Zhivago, Ryan's Daughter, Passage to India_
- Royal PO under the composer (live recording)

*Malcolm Arnold's *score for *Bridge on the River Kwai *won the Oscar in 1958, but its funny that the famous tune_ Colonel Bogey March _isn't his composition. That's included here, and the score has many themes, including the march, also one more Romantic and conveying a sense of hope, another with these stabbing rhythms that is more violent and also music reminiscent of gamelan. Its all bought together very effectively towards the end of the score.

*Maurice Jarre* also did some great scores for David Lean, *Lawrence of Arabia *being a combination of Orientalism with epic vibes. You've also got the famous_ Lara's Theme _from *Doctor Zhivago* that sounds quite a bit like the _Beer Barrell Polka _(I only just noticed this). *Passage to India *has hints of a similar theme, and it also includes theremin and celesta giving spooky vibes.










*Handel *_Italian Cantatas: Clori, mia bella Clori & Amarilli vezzosa_
- Patrizia Kwella and Gillian Fisher, sopranos; Catherine Denley, contralto; London Handel Orch. under Denys Darlow

Onto two of the three *Italian cantatas* on this disc, works that where composed when *Handel* was in Italy. They've got his usual warmth in terms of the string writing, which is one of my favourite aspects of his music.

*Balakirev*_ Russia - Symphonic Poem_
- Leningrad PO under Victor Fedotov (Russian Legacy)

Continuing with the *Balakirev* disc with _*Russia*_, which was surprisingly quite lyrical for the most part. Looking forward to hearing his second symphony that rounds off the disc.

& in relation to a bit of my last post here:



Sid James said:


> *Corelli* was no just a tunesmith though, his importance can't be overestimated in terms of his innovations in string writing. In his own time he was a revered composer, teacher and violinist. His students included Vivaldi and he played in orchestras conducted by the young Handel when he came to Italy.


I went back to check and looks like my memory was not entirely correct there. Vivaldi was taught at the academy Corelli set up, but not taught by him personally. Germiniani and Locatelli where also taught there.


----------



## JCarmel

I've just put that Kissin cd on my Spotify album list, Winterreissender...to listen-to tomorrow. 
At the moment, I'm listening through headphones to Edwin Fischer...Annie's brother?!!...playing Beethoven's Appassionata Sonata...to be followed by Opus 110 no 31. Because its very late here (1-51am) I'm going to tiptoe out of TC now, after wishing you all an enjoyable evening of 'Current Listening' to come.


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Thanks, Blancrocher, I enjoyed listening to this very much. I agree, it is a lovely piece.


Of course, after reading his celebration of Debussy's great Violin Sonata, I had to listen to that, too.

Current listening: Bavouzet in the piano music; Radu Lupu and Kyung-Wha Chung in the sonata.


----------



## Weston

*Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2, "Le Double"*
Daniel Barenboim / Orchestre de Paris









Pretty interesting. Maybe not quite as compelling as the Dutilleux 1st Symphony.


----------



## Guest

This spectacular SACD recording from Linn arrived today. I don't think I've ever heard a better performance, and certainly not one as well recorded. It also includes Theme et variations, Piece pour piano et quatuor a cordes, Fantaisie, and Le Merle noir


----------



## Weston

*Kurt Atterberg: Symphony No. 6 in C major, Op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"*
Neeme Järvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra









Wow! Just wow! This is the best Rimsky-Korsakov Dvorak Sibelius Ravel Tchaikovsky John Williams Jerry Goldsmith work I've ever heard. It has everything you need in a single piece of post-romantic orchestral music. I might have nicknamed it the "Smorgasbord Symphony."

Kidding aside it does have some wonderful if a bit familiar sounding themes, and the orchestration is superb. So is this recording. A real headphone head trip.


----------



## shangoyal

What divine music!

Bach: *Art of the Fugue*

Herbert Tachezi, organ


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphonies 3 & 4, w. BPO/Barenboim (rec.1995), BPO/Jochum (rec.1965).

View attachment 42363


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 4 and 11


----------



## KenOC

opus55 said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 4 and 11.


I need to know more about this.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Major KV 515

L'Archibudelli: Vera Beths and Lucy van Dael, violins -- Jurgen Kussmaul and Gijs Beths, violas -- Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## Brad

My favorite piece that I do not own: Josef Suk's Fantastic Scherzo (1903). Written for his wife after her death and based on a tune that she would hum...rainy day music


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
Symphony No 7 in C Major, "The Great"

Bamberg Symphony
Jonel Perlea, Conductor

From the liner notes:

During his stay in Vienna in 1838 Schumann, out of respect for the memory of the city's two great musicians to whom he felt particularly drawn, one day visited the graves of Beethoven and Schubert in the Wahring cemetery. Immersed in meditations and fantasies as was his wont, he suddenly remembered that Schubert's brother Ferdinand must be still alive. He lost little time in calling on him, and to his surprise he found there a heap of manuscripts, written by Franz, including several operas, masses, and five symphonies. Immediately realizing the qualities of the "Great", on his return to Leipzig, Schumann showed the score to Mendelssohn, then director of the 'Gewandhaus' Orchestra, and had the satisfaction of attending the first performance, on March 21st, 1839, of "the greatest achievement in instrumental music since Beethoven".


----------



## opus55

KenOC said:


> I need to know more about this.


:lol::lol:
.........


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: Viola Sonata in C Minor

Ulrich Koch, viola -- Roland Keller, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances (arr. for two pianos) - Martha Argerich and Nicolas Economou, pianos


----------



## JCarmel

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No 1.., Viktoria Postnikova, Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting the State Symphony of the USSR









Rachmaninov Symphony No 2, Rozhdestvensky conducting the LSO


----------



## Rhythm

*Nathalie Stutzmann sings Debussy*

I'm showing my biases, again. A love of mine is soprano literature, and preferred voices are contralto and mezzo. I'm not really sure which of the two call out the strongest: it could be whoever's singing. Stutzmann is favored, at the moment.











Nathalie Stutzmann, contralto accompanied by Catherine Collard
Ariettes oubliées, Claude Debussy
Songs:
1. Le vent dans la plaine 
2. Il pleut doucement sur la ville 
3. L'ombre des arbres 
4. Paysages belges. Chevaux de bois 
5. Voici des fruits, des fleurs, des feuilles 
6. Les roses étaient toutes rouges​


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kubelik's historically important recording of Mahler's 1st is still considered one of the finest, and here it is coupled with Fischer-Dieskau's no less recommendable version of _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## SimonNZ

Emilio de Cavalieri's The Representation Of The Body And The Soul - L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar, dir.


----------



## JCarmel

There was one person that I was a fan of...my Aunt Eileen ...& today was/is her birthday. A lifelong Christian, she lived her faith in how she thought, felt & behaved (so that you noticed) & that impressed me tremendously.
As usual, I've put her photograph out in the middle of the mantlepiece for today & I'm listening to some of her favourite music & hoping that 'somehow' she might be listening too?! 
One of my best childhood memories involved getting the protracted giggles over the name of the pianist on Aunt's cheap-label LP of Grieg's Piano Concerto...Paul Procopolis.. a made-up name that was used frequently on such bargain-basement discs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Procopolis

The sad thing was that we never knew who played the Grieg with such musicality as we played the disc to-death, it was that good...the Adagio was 'magic.' But I'm playing her my best interpretation now...another pianist with a suitably long name...Stephen Kovacevich/Colin Davis/BBC SO.









There's an interesting article about old Saga records here..

http://www.musicwebinternational.com/classrev/2007/Feb07/saga_remembered.htm

We had a good few 'Saga's' in my family & a quite a few of those were memorable recordings!


----------



## dgee

Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-bleu









I've been meaning to make time for this for quite a while. Halfway through and it hasn't swept me of my feet just yet but plenty of pretty moments to pique my interest. To be honest I was hoping to be blown away by a lush and stunning French late romanticism that I'd never heard before. Instead it seems to be halfway point between Samson et Dalila and Padmavarti

BTW if I'm missing something by that description pls let me know!!


----------



## Muse Wanderer

*Bach Canatas Volume 5 - Masaaka Suzuki*









As usual Maestro Suzuki delivers in spades. Brilliant rendition of these early cantatas. Highly recommended.

BWV 18 - Gleichwie der Regen und Schnee vom Himmel fällt (For as the rain cometh down, and the snow from heaven)
Wonderful cantata! 
It starts with a sinfonia based on a three note motif that really feels like the rain falling from the sky.
That choral, Choral (Litanei) und Rezitativ (tenor, bass) is superlative. The merging of recitativ and choral is seemlessly done. The recitativ provides drama whilst the choral responds in unison. Five minutes and 39 seconds of pure bliss!
The soprano aria is beautiful with all the elements of a ritornello movement Bach is renowned for.

BWV 152 - Tritt auf die Glaubensbahn (Walk in the way of faith)
Graceful cantata from the Weimar years. 
The first bass recitativ is so melodic and introduces us to an emotionally charged soprano aria.
The chemistry between the bass (christ) and sopran (soul) parts merges beautifully in the final aria duet.

BWV 155 - Mein Gott, wie lang, ach lange? (My God, how long, ah! How long?)
Original cantata with the bassoon as obligato instrument. The inital recitativ by the soprano is amazing. I didn't think I would say this about a recitativ. The continuo is so hypnotic and the violins pierce you with their intermittent chords. It finishes beautifully. Who else could have changed the way recitativs were written but Bach?
The rest of the cantata is impeccable.

BWV 161 - Komm, du süße Todesstunde (Come, O sweet hour of death )
The music is a delight to listen to, the tenor recitativ and aria being a highlight. When merged with the lyrics the longing for death to come soon feels a bit extreme. However one has to keep in mind the religious minset of the congregation at the time.

BWV 143 - Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele (Praise the Lord, my soul)
I have no idea where this came from! The opening and closing choruses are so out of place and of poor quality (relative to the other cantatas). The music is not that bad but Bach is not usually 'not bad'. A bit of research shared this viewpoint and the possibility that this cantata was finished by someone else. The tenor arias are the highlights of this cantata and may well be the only ones Bach wrote.


----------



## dgee

^^^^ Nice one Muse - I'm due a Bach night soon. Might try to follow this up - had the pleasure of seeing the Bach Collegium Japan live not too long back and still buzzing a bit from it


----------



## Muse Wanderer

dgee said:


> ^^^^ Nice one Muse - I'm due a Bach night soon. Might try to follow this up - had the pleasure of seeing the Bach Collegium Japan live not too long back and still buzzing a bit from it


ahhh... now I envy you so so much! 

I really gotta see them if they come anywhere near London.

I am constantly drawn to Bach and the cantatas are my refuge from the daily stresses.

Hearing the Bach Collegium Japan live would certainly be a dream come true.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Fantasie Op.17/Fantasiestucke Op.12
Brahms: Handel Variations Benno Moiseiwitsch

Seeing Wintereissender and JCarmel's respective posts on the Schumann Fantasie inspired me to dig out this recording of it. This performance by Moiseiwitsch is, I think, one of the greatest recordings ever made by any pianist of anything, it is certainly the finest performance that I have ever heard of the Schumann Fantasie, and the other pieces are pretty good too. The whole performance has a magnificent sweep to it that just takes you with it from the first note to the last, he was a wonderful musician, too much taken for granted in his lifetime, this is a piano record that everyone should hear, and that anyone who can afford it should own. It's currently available for around £7 on amazon, money very well spent I'd say.


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 6 B minor Pathétique Geog Solti BRSO*

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, Pathétique
Bayerische Rundfunks Orchestra conducted by Georg Solti
1.Adagio -- Allegro non troppo (B minor -- D major -- ambiguous key -- B major)
2.Allegro con grazia (D major -- B minor -- D major) 16:58
3.Presto: Allegro molto vivace (G major -- E major -- G major) 25:30
4.Finale: Adagio lamentoso -- Andante (B minor -- D major -- B minor) 34:10*

*videolink*


----------



## JCarmel

I'm listening to Schumann from Moiseiwitsch now, dear Moose after reading your recommendation...c/o Spotify....his Kinderszenen. Believe it or not but the very last disc I listened-to last night before attempting to retire was from the Annie Fischer box set..._her_ Fantasy in C! And I thought as I listened to it that I wanted to compare it to Pollini's, whose recording I have & have always thought highly-of.









After, I will be listening to the Kissin Schumann that presently lurks at the top of my listen-list on Spotify. I have cds and cassette recordings by Kissin from radio broadcasts but I've got to honestly say that despite that, I am not the greatest fan. 
I cannot quite say why in any convincing way, any more than I can convince in suitable words why other pianists do impress me particularly more...my inadequacy here, I'm afraid perhaps. Its so difficult to adequately explain 'personal taste'...you just like it more!


----------



## Jeff W

Charging past the halfway point, I listened to Haydn's Symphonies No. 57, 58 & 59. Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica. I think I liked 57 most of the three, but I seem to have a thing for D major symphonies...









Went next with some Chopin. Arthur Rubinstein played the complete Ballades and Scherzos.









Went next to Ferdinand Ries' Symphonies No. 4 & 6. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester. I don't know why these symphonies don't get played. I think they are great!









Finished with Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 31 & 32. Alfred Brendel plays the piano.


----------



## Brad

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 42378
> 
> 
> Charging past the halfway point, I listened to Haydn's Symphonies No. 57, 58 & 59. Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica. I think I liked 57 most of the three, but I seem to have a thing for D major symphonies...
> 
> View attachment 42379
> 
> 
> Went next with some Chopin. Arthur Rubinstein played the complete Ballades and Scherzos.
> 
> View attachment 42380
> 
> 
> Went next to Ferdinand Ries' Symphonies No. 4 & 6. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester. I don't know why these symphonies don't get played. I think they are great!
> 
> View attachment 42381
> 
> 
> Finished with Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 31 & 32. Alfred Brendel plays the piano.


Which was your favorite scherzo from this marathon?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> JCarmel: I'm currently listening to this blessed set of cd's...Giulini conducting Domingo/Caballe/Verrett/Milnes


_Uncanny_ world I live in: First the Ashkenazy/Tchaikovsky _Romeo and Juliette recherche du temps perdu_, now this. I _just_ ordered this yesterday (before your post) because I wanted the five-act version with a great cast, the opening Fontainebleau scene, and of course Caballe as Elisabetta di Valois.


----------



## Jeff W

Brad said:


> Which was your favorite scherzo from this marathon?


Probably Chopin's No. 2.


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 5 E minor Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*

Fairly good sound, fine performance, and a nice historical document.

*videolink*


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Mass No. 5 in C Major, 'Missa Cellensis' (Richard Hickox; Gritton; Stephen; Padmore; Varcoe; Collegium Musicum 90).


----------



## JCarmel

I'm so glad to hear that, MB...I know you'll derive pleasure from listening to it. That's made my day, now... I do love that opera so.
I was disappointed with that Pappano/Kaufmann performance on Blu-ray, as a whole. I thought it was long-winded amongst other things. 
And on a very silly minor note, Anja Harteros reminded me so much of Eric, my next door neighbour in Hawes, where I used to live. 
Although not formally clever in any academic sense, nevertheless Eric was a genius in his own way. He restored both antique clocks and vintage motorbikes & if he lacked a needed but unobtainable part, he'd set-to on his lathes and in his little Workshop and make the required part...without pattern & out of sheer genius of a different order.
Anyway, Anja had the look of him around the eyes & as I wasn't too impressed with her performance either...that was unfortunately a further final distraction for me.
Just before logging-in, I went into my credit card account to note that the bill awaiting payment from last month was in excess of 70 pounds...mainly for pence cd's & the like! Well, the latest arrivals cost a little more then a few pennies ...though the Haydn as recommended recently by CD Review, was only 29 of them (plus P&P...it's those P&P's that do it?!)...though the Rosalyn Tureck/Bach Partitas cds...that I have long wished to listen-to, properly...were about 698...plus P&P!

Haydn's Farewell Symphony, No 45, The English Concert/Pinnock


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Scenes from _Les Troyens_, Sir Alexander Gibson presiding.

Well, the _denouement_ is predictable: Dame Janet is to the manner _born_. Technically-brilliant, emotionally-walloping, dramatic singing that just rips your heart out. I listened to this twice last night; and now for a third time.


----------



## Vasks

*Lilburn - Festival Overture (Southgate/Continuum)
Takemitsu - Two Rain Tree Sketches (P. Serkin/Koch)
Starer - Violin Concerto (Perlman/EMI)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Giacomo Puccini*
Opera in three acts "Turandot"
-Giovanna Casolla, Sergej Larin, Barbara Frittori, Bottion, Colombara, Allemano, Piccoli, Vitelli, et al.
-Maggio Musicale Fiorentino Orchestra & Bianche Choir/Zubin Mehta.

*Franz Lehar*
Operetta/Opera in five scenes "Giuditta"
-Edda Moser, Nicolai Gedda, Hirte, Baumann, Jung, Wiedenhofer, Pawels, et al.
-The Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra & Concert Choir/Willi Boskovsky.


----------



## Brad

Jeff W said:


> Probably Chopin's No. 2.


I love that one! My favorite part is the passage in the middle section that sounds like a glittering waterfall going up and down the keyboard... You have good taste, Sir.


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 4 F minor Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*

*videolink*


----------



## JCarmel

One final music-play for good old Aunt Eil.....
I still haven't heard all the cassettes that I 'inherited' from her & I've just been looking through them. Some are of the commercial pre-recorded kind and many others are ones that my Dad made for her. Amongst the latter is a Sony BHF 60 min one that has writing along the subject lines on both sides...obviously written not long before she passed-away methinks, on side B in wobbly writing, it says 'SIDE A - LOVELY"...& on side A is written 'Schuman Piano Concerto in A Minor'
Not so good on the spelling any longer...but excellent taste, Aunt?!







Dinu Lipatti, Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Herbert Von Karajan

And then, a selection of Gilbert & Sullivan, as she and I loved the operettas & spent many hours listening & singing-along to Sullivan's infectious tunes & Gilbert's witty lyrics.

View attachment 42387


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphonies 5 & 6, w. Horenstein (rec.1971), Nagano (rec.2005).

View attachment 42389
View attachment 42390


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Allein zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ', BWV 33_; _'Herr Jesu Christ, du höchstes Gut', BWV 113_ 
Yukari Nonoshita, soprano
Robin Blaze, alto
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*George Enescu*: _Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 29_
Schubert Ensemble


----------



## hpowders

opus55 said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 4 and 11


What an awful portrait!

Looks like he must have a rash on his face!


----------



## millionrainbows

Telemann string concertos. This sounds very resonant. I wonder what the tuning is? Not ET, for sure, it sounds too sweet for that. Ear candy. Of course, they all stay within one key area.








I also like the cover art, a painting of a somewhat androgenous male; it almost looks like he has breasts. at least, I assume this is a male, from the large bicep. But maybe it's a woman who has been working-out.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 42385
> 
> 
> Scenes from _Les Troyens_, Sir Alexander Gibson presiding.
> 
> Well, the _denouement_ is predictable: Dame Janet is to the manner _born_. Technically-brilliant, emotionally-walloping, dramatic singing that just rips your heart out. I listened to this twice last night; and now for a third time.


Oh, if only Dame Janet were the Didon on the first Davis recording. Not that Veasey is bad of course, but how much better Baker would have been. Tragic waste of an opportunity!


----------



## millionrainbows

Janet Baker ripped my heart out, too. It was quite messy, but well worth a quarter.


----------



## shadowdancer

Relaxing time...


----------



## julianoq

Also listening to Bruckner's 8th! But it is not so relaxing in my opinion 

Performed by Boulez with the VPO.


----------



## Mahlerian

Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot, String Orchestra, and Percussion
Jeanne Loriod, Orchestre de Chambre de Musique contemporaine, cond. Jacques Bondon









I wasn't expecting too much, but I was still a little disappointed...


----------



## Blancrocher

Ferenc Fricsay and the RIAS Symphony Orchestra in Bartok's Divertimento for String Orchestra (rec. 1956)

Bartok composed the piece in a hurry while enjoying the patronage of Paul Sacher, who loaned him the use of a residence in the picturesque town of Saanen, Switzerland (pictured above). It is his last composition before fleeing Europe. Here is an excerpt from a letter he composed at the time:



> Somehow I feel like a musician of the olden time; the invited guest of a patron of the arts. For here I am, as you know, entirely the guest of the Sachers; they see to everything -- from a distance. In a word, I am living alone -- in a ethnographic object: a genuine peasant cottage. The furnishings are not in character, but so much better, because they are the last word in comfort. They even had a piano brought from Berne for me... Luckily the work went well, and I finished it in just 15 days (a piece of about 25 minutes), I just finished it yesterday... The newspapers are full of military articles, they have taken defense measures on the more important passes etc. -- military preparedness. I am also worried about whether I shall be able to get home from here if this or that happens. Fortunately I can put this worry out of my mind if I have to...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not my favourite Mahler symphony by any means, but Tennstedt makes a pretty good case for it. Even using fewer resources than usual, his version is epic and large scale, and the smaller choir he uses makes for very clear textures.

Tennstedt's _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ is interesting orchestrally but Popp and Weikl are no match for Schwarzkopf and Fischer-Dieskau in the more refined Szell version. Some would no doubt argue that refinement is not actually what is required in these essentially folk-like songs, but I'd argue that Mahler's sophisticated orchestrations already elevate them into a quite different sphere.


----------



## JCarmel

Bartok, Piano Concerto No 3, Annie Fischer, LSO conducted by Igor Markevich

back into the Icon box...









When this recording was made, it was a relative rarity.... there were only two earlier recordings of the concerto: the one made immediately after it's premiere by Bartok's pupil, Gyorgy Sandor & by American expatriate, Julius Katchen.
Although Annie often performed Bartok in concert & some live recordings also survive, this was her only recording of the composer's music.


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> There was one person that I was a fan of...my Aunt Eileen ...& today was/is her birthday. A lifelong Christian, she lived her faith in how she thought, felt & behaved (so that you noticed) & that impressed me tremendously.
> As usual, I've put her photograph out in the middle of the mantlepiece for today & I'm listening to some of her favourite music & hoping that 'somehow' she might be listening too?!
> One of my best childhood memories involved getting the protracted giggles over the name of the pianist on Aunt's cheap-label LP of Grieg's Piano Concerto...Paul Procopolis.. a made-up name that was used frequently on such bargain-basement discs.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Procopolis
> 
> The sad thing was that we never knew who played the Grieg with such musicality as we played the disc to-death, it was that good...the Adagio was 'magic.' But I'm playing her my best interpretation now...another pianist with a suitably long name...Stephen Kovacevich/Colin Davis/BBC SO.
> 
> View attachment 42373
> 
> 
> There's an interesting article about old Saga records here..
> 
> http://www.musicwebinternational.com/classrev/2007/Feb07/saga_remembered.htm
> 
> We had a good few 'Saga's' in my family & a quite a few of those were memorable recordings!


JC, well done in your digging. I'm sometimes intrigued by "phony" musicians brought to light. :tiphat:

Sergio Fiorentino and Sondra Bianca are names that have been mentioned as supplying a Grieg PC performance for "Procopolis". I'm leaning toward Bianca, but I've not heard the LP you own.

Here's the stuff I discovered. Perhaps you can help further. I've left in the links you've already supplied, to aid as reference.

Grieg PC LP info:

http://www.discogs.com/Grieg-London...16-Peer-Gynt-Suite-No-1-Op-46/release/1528009

http://www.discogs.com/Grieg-London...to-In-A-Minor-Opus-16-Peer-Gy/release/2201778

http://www.discogs.com/Grieg-London...16-Peer-Gynt-Suite-No-1-Op-46/release/5461464

"Paul Procopolis"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Procopolis

Sergio Fiorentino

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergio_Fiorentino

Sergio Fiorentino discography:

http://www.fortepianos.org/elumpe/SFDiscography.html

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, op. 16* 
 
London Concert Orchestra 
Piano: Sergio Fiorentino
Conductor: Arthur Dennington 
_recorded: _20 February 1955 London, Hornsey Town Hall (live performance)

This seems unlikely, unless you can tell me if yours is a live recording, and in mono.

'Saga Remembered'

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Feb07/saga_remembered.htm

Another name that popped up for the "Procopolis" Grieg PC rec. is Sondra Bianca.

The only Grieg Piano Concerto rec. I've found for her is: Sondra Bianca / Hans-Jurgen Walther / Hamburg Radio Orchestra, or Pro Musica Symphony Orchestra of Hamburg, or Philharmonia of Hamburg. Latter 1950's stereo, studio rec.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sondra_Bianca

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/r/red00131a.php

http://books.google.ca/books?id=I4L...q=sondra bianca, grieg piano concerto&f=false

Sidenotes: In the books.google link there's mention of a EMI reissue, which may tie in with Saga, referring to the link for 'Saga Remembered'.

At another classical music forum website, Bianca's was mentioned in a Grieg PC thread as an exceptional rec. Only the artist's name was listed. No further info.

From YT. Bianca's Grieg excerpt begins at 12:00. Does this sound like your "Procopolis"?






I shall now retire to the listening of Lupu/LSO/Previn (rec.1973), which I'm positive isn't "Procopolis".


----------



## Tristan

*R. Strauss* - Oboe Concerto









What a lovely whimsical work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> Attachment 42385
> 
> Scenes from Les Troyens, Sir Alexander Gibson presiding.
> 
> Well, the denouement is predictable: Dame Janet is to the manner born. Technically-brilliant, emotionally-walloping, dramatic singing that just rips your heart out. I listened to this twice last night; and now for a third time.
> 
> GregMitchell: Oh, if only Dame Janet were the Didon on the first Davis recording. Not that Veasey is bad of course, but how much better Baker would have been. Tragic waste of an opportunity!


A tragedy that makes_ Lear _look like a bunt.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Orff - Die Kluge (Sawallisch/Philharmonia Orch. a/o on EMI). Set to a Brothers Grimm fable, the music is predominantly percussive and earthy but with lighter passages, both of which uncannily evoke a medieval world without actually sounding medieval - perhaps that was the essence of Orff's gift for 'time in a bottle' musical scene-painting. Recorded in 1956 in early stereo but the sound is crystal clear. Along with its Brothers Grimm companion, Der Mond, I recommend this to those who may be interested in exploring the Orffland that lies outside the seemingly-impenetrable city walls of Carmina Burana. The bass role of the jailer, sung by Georg Wieter, is amusingly miscredited in the sleevenotes to Elisabeth Schwarzkopf.


----------



## opus55

hpowders said:


> What an awful portrait!


I wouldn't disagree. In fact, all of his portraits from 70s 80s look funny.

Now listening to:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphonies 7 & 8, w. VPO/HvK (rec.1989), BPO/Jochum (rec.1964).


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Nabucco


----------



## BaronScarpia

I have developed a liking for Vivaldi's motets:

In furore iustissimae irae
In turbato mare irato
Longe mala, umbrae, terrores
O qui caeli terraeque serenitas

...and the ubiquitous Nulla in mundo!


----------



## Vaneyes

BaronScarpia said:


> I have developed a liking for Vivaldi's motets:
> 
> In furore iustissimae irae
> In turbato mare irato
> Longe mala, umbrae, terrores
> O qui caeli terraeque serenitas
> 
> ...and the ubiquitous Nulla in mundo!


Maybe the good Baron would like to recommend a recording or two. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Tannhauser: Entry of the Guests*









Sinopoli approaches the "Entry of the Guests" with characteristic bravura and in bracing contrast to so many other laid-back performances of this piece. The singing, the sound quality, the horns-- no, no_ soupçon _of the second-rate anywhere. Completely majestic in every way.


----------



## shadowdancer

Vaneyes said:


> *Bruckner*: Symphonies 7 & 8, w. VPO/HvK (rec.1989), BPO/Jochum (rec.1964).


Never had the opportunity to listen Jochum's Bruckner. How would you compare to Karajan's? 
I am talking about the 8th....

Cheers


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*My evening of listening...*


----------



## JCarmel

Life _is_ funny, you know?!
I'd decided that to conclude the day's listening, I'd have a 'Meeting of the Magyars'...a Shoot-Out at the Ok467 Corral, twixt Annie Fischer & Geza Anda for _the_ best interpretation of Mozart's Concerto No. 21. 
So I sorted out the two cd's then I thought for a change, I'd follow in the score to heighten my appreciation, which it always does. 
Now I haven't had my Eulenberg score for No 21 out for some considerable time but I found it on the bookshelf with the others...and as the opening bars of the concerto commenced, I opened the score to find that something immediately fell out onto my lap. It was a photo of my Aunt Eileen that I had_ no _idea whatsoever was there! What a strange, rather lovely coincidence...or whatever it is.









So I'm posting it as a last tribute and am putting-off the Battle of the Balkans (well, near-enough Balkans?!) until another day & finishing the evening with Aunt's favourite Mozart Concerto... 'The Coronation' No 26...with Murray Perahia & the ECO.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Mass No. 5 in C Major, 'Missa Cellensis';
Missa sunt bona mixta malis in D minor (Richard Hickox; Gritton; Stephen; Padmore; Varcoe; Collegium Musicum 90).









The Missa Cellensis - another example of Haydn's excellent choral writing, with many fugues thrown in. The arias are very good as well, and the scoring is rich.

The Missa sunt bona mixta malis is an unfinished work for choir and basso continuo. Some stellar choral writing, and the work acquires a different texture, since there is no string accompaniment.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mahler: Symphony No.3 in D Minor Otrun Wenkel/Southend Boys Choir/London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt

What an absolutely gorgeous performance of this symphony. I can scarce get over the beautiful sounds conjured up by Tennstedt and his players, I confess, I am overwhelmed. Retires to a cup of tea and a ponder.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 42433
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No.3 in D Minor Otrun Wenkel/Southend Boys Choir/London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt
> 
> What an absolutely gorgeous performance of this symphony. I can scarce get over the beautiful sounds conjured up by Tennstedt and his players, I confess, I am overwhelmed. Retires to a cup of tea and a ponder.


I adore this recording. Klaus Tennstedt always seemed to elevate the London Philharmonic Orchestra, bringing out their very best - especially in the symphonies of Mahler.

This is one of my favourite examples of Synergy.


----------



## Blake

Quartetto Italiano - _Beethoven: The Early Quartets._ Italiano might be the best Beethoven interpreters I've heard yet.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV6 "Abide with us, for it is toward evening"

For Easter Monday - Leipzig, 1725

Contralto: Bernarda Fink; Tenor: Steve Davisilim; Bass: Julian Clarkson

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 (Full Length): KBS Symphony Orchestra & Mikhail Pletnev*

*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3 For Orchestra in G major.
차이코프스키 / 관현악을 위한 모음곡 제3번 G장조 Op.55
KBS Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Mikhail Pletnev (Михаил Плетнёв)
30th,Nov,2012. Korea Art Centre Concert Hall,Seoul Korea.
--------------------------------------------------------------
※Select The Movement at your pleasure
1.Elegy -[00:01]
2.Melancholic Waltz - [10:47]
3.Scherzo - [16:25]
4.Theme and Variation - [21:08]*

Very pleasent melodious music. Tchaikovsky at his best with nature flavoured sequenses, ans sweeping, often waltz influented themes. Very good.

youtube comment

*Today, the neglect of this wonderful music defies belief. Though had Tchaikovsky called it a symphony (which he almost did), it would surely be better known. In his lifetime it was one of his most popular pieces. After it's premiere in 1885, brother Modest proclaimed that no Russian symphonic work had been so enthusiastically received by both public and press. Right up until the 'Pathetique' it was Tchaikovsky's personal favourite too, even taking it on his American tour in 1891 ahead of a symphony. The Theme and Variations finale is one of this Great composer's finest movements/achievements.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's String Quintet, Janine Jansen and friends. A fine performance, and what a piece of music. Totally original in conception, IMO one of the finest things ever written.


----------



## Le Beau Serge

Listened to this via Spotify then saw it on Amazon "Marketplace" for £10 so swooped before someone else did. However I feel I'm posting too much on the purchases thread making me seem avaricious when I'm not.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1, 3 and 8 "Pathetique" Annie Fischer

Oh the joys, the wond'rous joys of Annie Fischer. These are fabulous performances, there is an occasional hard edge to the recording, the piano is rather closely miked methinks, but her musicianship shines through, and I can tell this will be the most wonderful musical journey.


----------



## bejart

Schubert: String Quartet in A Minor, Op.29, D 804

Verdi Quartet: Susanne Rabenschlag and Peter Stein, violins --Karin Wolf, viola -- Didier Poskin, cello


----------



## Cosmos

Listened to *Schubert's Third* on the radio. Charming, I guess, but not one of my favorites.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Shostakovich's 7th Symphony, from the following cycle:


----------



## Schubussy

Jean Sibelius - King Christian II Suite, Op. 27
Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Morimur

*Pierre Boulez - Sur Incises • Messagesquisse • Anthemes 2 (Queyras, Kang)*


----------



## Vaneyes

shadowdancer said:


> Never had the opportunity to listen Jochum's Bruckner. How would you compare to Karajan's?
> I am talking about the 8th....
> 
> Cheers


Different editions, and HvK taking a longer line.

HvK - Haas edition (1939), rec.1988, 82:49

Jochum - Nowak edition (1955), rec.1964, 74:16

FYI Bruckner discography...

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphony8incminor/

:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphonies 5 in E-flat and 6 in D minor (sort-of?)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









The resident doctor's prescription. I still find the formal balance of the 6th quite odd (is it in dorian mode, aeolian mode? doesn't it actually tend much more towards C major quite often?), but it does have a lot of great moments in it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## mirepoix

I bought this for the Korngold, but first listened to the Goldmark - and while hardly original I found it a pleasant surprise.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 16,18,19


----------



## Guest

Schumann music for clarinet and piano -










Quite a lot of arrangements of other stuff for clarinet and piano, but overall quite pleasant.


----------



## Le Beau Serge

Lope de Aguirre said:


>


Just listened to this via Spotify loved it thank you for sharing. :tiphat:


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

This great new Bach Piece I discovered.

LONG LIVE BACH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Mahlerian said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies 5 in E-flat and 6 in D minor (sort-of?)
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resident doctor's prescription. I still find the formal balance of the 6th quite odd (is it in dorian mode, aeolian mode? doesn't it actually tend much more towards C major quite often?), but it does have a lot of great moments in it.


I LOVE that set!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*David Oistrakh*
Plays the World's Greatest Violin Concertos

*Beethoven * 
Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op 64
Moscow State Symphony Orchestra 
Kiril Kondrashin, conductor

*Mendelssohn*
Violin Concerto in D Major, Op 61 
National Philharmonic Orchestra
Alexander Gauk, conductor

*Brahms * 
Violin Concerto in D Major, Op 77 
Symphony Orchestra of Radio Moscow 
Kiril Kondrashin, conductor

*Tchaikovsky*
Violin Concerto in D Major, Op 35
Bolshoi Theater Orchestra
Samuel Samosud, conductor

From the liner notes:

Beethoven worked hard on the Violin Concerto. He was slow composing it, and the final manuscript had a large number of corrections and emendations . . . "Sweet" is the word to describe the concerto. There is something ineffably gentle and nostalgic about the melodic content. This is not the heaven-storming Beethoven. It is a reflective Beethoven who, throughout the concerto and especially in the slow movement, achieves an unsurpassable lyricism. The slow movement, a Larghetto, opens with a quasi-religious atmosphere before the violin sings its pure song of joy. And even in the last movement, where Beethoven so often pitches everything out of the window, there is a more restrained and subtle quality that one generally encounters.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> This great new Bach Piece I discovered.
> 
> LONG LIVE BACH!!!!!!!!!


These "secular" cantatas give some idea of what Bach might have achieved had he gained that much sought after post in Dresden or elsewhere (London?!) where he might have put his talents to work as a composer of opera.

Ah well... no use mourning over what "might have been"... especially considering the incredible wealth of what is.


----------



## Weston

hpowders said:


> What an awful portrait!
> 
> Looks like he must have a rash on his face!


He's just slipping into his well reheared serious artist expression.



Winterreisender said:


> Listening to Shostakovich's 7th Symphony, from the following cycle:


I keep flirting with buying this extraordinarily inexpensive cycle, but do I really need other versions of Shostakovich symphonies? Some of mine are with Mravinsky in marginal sound quality, but something holds me back.


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Cello Sonata in F, Op. 5, No. 1 and
Beethoven: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 5, No. 2*
Antony Cooke, cello / Armin Watkins, piano









While sometimes I think the opening movement of the Cello Sonata No. 1 should be called "Beethoven Gives My Bonnie Lies Over the Ocean a Thorough Thrashing," these are wonderful under-appreciated works with remarkable piano moments. In this recording at least, I tend to notice the piano more than the cello. I guess that was Beethoven's 'forte after all, so to speak.

I do worry about what horrible state of health the maestro was in for this drawing however.


----------



## Guest

I'm climbing on the Hovhaness bandwagon:










And so far I really like what I'm hearing. Not bad for some guy from Somerville (aka Slummerville).


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Blancrocher

A first listen to Olli Mustonen and the Helsinki Festival Orchestra in Sibelius' 3rd Symphony and Hindemith's "4 Temperaments." The latter is one of my favorite works by Hindemith--I see the Balanchine ballet whenever I get the chance as well--and I enjoyed the fine performance of it on this disk.

Followed by Morton Feldman's "Piano and String Quartet," with Aki Takahashi and the Kronos Quartet.


----------



## Blake

BPS said:


> I'm climbing on the Hovhaness bandwagon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so far I really like what I'm hearing. Not bad for some guy from Somerville (aka Slummerville).


Same here - Same cd. Same reaction.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 1 - 6
Haydn: London Symphonies


----------



## Weston

*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf: Symphony after Ovid's "Metamorphoses" No. 2 in D major, "De Sturz Phaëton"*
Hanspeter Gmur / Failoni Chamber Orchestra









I'd better quit while I'm still vertical. Tonight this one seems more like The Orchestrated Hanon Exercises No. 2, "The Fall of My Eyelids." But he still has the coolest name in music history.


----------



## Mahlerian

*Takemitsu*: *All in Twilight*, for guitar; *Distance*, for oboe and sho; *Les Yeux Clos II*, for piano; *Piano Distance*, for piano; *Herbstlied*, arrangement of Tchaikovsky for clarinet and string quartet; *Water Music*, for tape, two flutes, alto flute, and Noh dancer; *Rain Dreaming*, for harpsichord; *Rain Tree*, for percussion
Ensemble Takemitsu









After reading some of Takemitsu's comments on John Cage, which were quite fascinating, I felt the urge to hear _Water Music_ again. Like Cage's similarly titled work, the piece makes use of the natural sound of water, and the tape version without the flute parts has been released on its own (apparently the version recorded here hasn't been published). Here, though, the concrete made abstract (the sound of water becoming part of a musical fabric) has been made concrete once more through association with traditional Japanese percussion, and the water drops take on the very specific sound of Japanese drums, especially in combination with the flutes and (even more so, I'm sure) the Noh performer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Non! Que viens-je d'entendre? . . . Il m'en souvient. . . Je l'aime done?_" from _Béatrice et Bénédict_










"_Mein Herze_," Bach; "_Gluck das mir Verblieb_," from _Die tote Stadt_










"Zeffiretti Lusinghieri," Idomeneo


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith's When Lilacs Last In Dooryard Bloom'd - Robert Shaw, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was the disc that first got me into Mahler, a classic of the gramophone. Some have averred that the treatment is far too sophisticated for these simple folk-like songs, but examination reveals them to be far more complex than you would think. The final song in the selection, _Wo die schonen Trompeten blasen_ is a wonderful example of what these three great artists could achieve (Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau and George Szell), the orchestral playing so hauntingly atmospheric, the singers so completely in tune with each other. Great music making.


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Violin Concerto on in A Major, RV 763

Israel Chamber Orchestra -- Shlomo Mintz, violin


----------



## JCarmel

Beethoven, Romances No 1 & 2, David Oistrakh, RPO conducted by Eugene Goosens









You know, I've been neglecting Solomon....yes, I know that he can always console himself with the Queen of Sheba...she does make such joyful music whenever she Arrives?! But I've spent insufficient time getting to know Solomon so that now I've got hold of another different Solomon, I don't know the first well-enough to compare plus and negative qualities?!
SO, I'm going to be closely exploring his every nook and cranny, today...both in the John Eliot Gardiner set that I've already too-long neglected









And in the Library set that I've just borrowed....conducted by Nicholas McGegan


----------



## Guest

This is my first post in the Vol II thread. It's old news now. Shows how often I get to post here. Although I'm sad to see the the old thread end, I'm happy to know that my post about bringing my baby home will forever have the most likes in Vol I.








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
K299 (297c), Concerto for Flute and Harp in C 
Susan Palma, Nancy Allen, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Rubbra's Violin Concerto - Carl Pini, violin, David Measham, cond.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet in D Major, KV 499

Chilingirian Quartet: Levon Chilingirian and Mark Butler, violins -- Philip de Groote, viola -- Csaba Erdelyi, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Krenek's String Quartet No.6 - Sonare Quartet


----------



## Jeff W

Continuing to march through Haydn's symphonies. Numbers 60, 61 and 62 tonight. Antal Dorati with the Philharmonia Hungarica. Number 60 ('Il distratto') was the only one of the bunch that I had heard before and I must say I was a little disappointed in this performance. I didn't think the sour note in the last movement was as sour as it could have been and the whole thing felt slightly phoned in to me. However, 61 & 62 were both delightful!









Finished my resurvey of Ferdinand Ries' symphonies with Howard Griffiths leading the Zürcher Kammerorchester in Symphony No. 7 and the Symphony in E flat major, WoO 30 (labeled as No. 8). Ries continues to delight and I must seek out more of his music!









Continuing to go backwards through Beethoven's Piano Sonatas with Numbers 29 & 30. Alfred Brendel plays the piano.









Rounding out the night's listening is Lorin Maazel leading the Cleveland Orchestra in Mussorgsky's 'Night on Bald Mountain' and the Maurice Ravel orchestration of 'Pictures at an Exhibition'. Really good performances, at least in my opinion. The only thing that bothers me about this disc is that Pictures is all one 30 minute long track which makes relistening to one section difficult. Oh well.


----------



## shadowdancer

Today I will need it.....
May the Force (and Gustav) be with me...


----------



## diastasis

Hi
Less stressful than Wagner here


----------



## Couac Addict

Schnittke's Concerto Grosso no.1
This just made my day...great recording.

1st movement -haunting.
2nd movement - Vivaldi on Ritalin.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, The Creation - Die Vorstellung des Chaos; Im Anfange schuf Gott Himmel und Erde
(Leonard Bernstein; Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).









G. P. Telemann, Tafelmusik - Production I
Trio in E-Flat Major for two Violins & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Michael Haydn, Requiem.*


----------



## Vasks

Jaunty Joplin


----------



## cjvinthechair

A day to let the music come to me - lovely listening from the Lahti Symphony Orchestra' s free concert archive:
http://www.classiclive.com/performances/all

Hindemith - 5 pieces for strings
Plog - Double Concerto for trumpet & trombone
Aho - Symphony no. 7
Sallinen - At the Palace Gates

Other works there too...though not as many as once there were, if truth be told.


----------



## JCarmel

JEROME...you will not believe what I was playing an hour or so ago? Yep, Mozart's C for F & H!....
This one...newly arrived today & jolly good....lovely, lively, fresh performances & good sound.









First the bad news...our nice Postie has moved-on to a different Round...Doh! She knew where to hide a parcel if you weren't in & she knew which Neighbours door to knock if it was too big to put there. I'll miss her.
Still our new lady Post-Person knocked the door & we were introduced to each other & even more importantly, she passed-over a smashing pile of cd's in packets and parcels.

The first of those packets contained a 3 cd set in mint cond. called 'Schubert'...& issued by Sony Records.
All the discs are unused & generously-filled....just look what I got to explore... for 24 pence?!

Schubert Symphony No 8 Cleveland/Szell
Wanderer Fantasy D760 Leon Fleisher
String Quartet D810 Death & The Maiden Juillard String Quartet
Trout Quintet Members of the Budapest String Quartet
The Shepherd on the Rock Serkin/Wright/Valente
Two selections of Lieder...sung by Te Kanawa/Amner & by Judith Raskin/George Schick
Four Impromptus D899 Nelson Freire
Rosamunde Overture Szell/Cleveland
Arpeggionne Sonata Freidrich-Jurgen Sellheim/Eckart Sellheim


----------



## Orfeo

*Giacomo Puccini*
_Opera in two acts "Madama Butterfly."_
-Maria Callas, Nicolai Gedda, Lucia Danieli, Mario Borriello, Renato Ercolani, Carlin, Clabassi, Campi.
-Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Milano/Herbert von Karajan.
_Opera in three acts "Tosca."_
-Montserrat Caballe, Jose Carreras, Ingvar Wixell, Piero De Palma, Ramey, Elvin, Trimarchi, Murray.
-The Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Sir Colin Davis.

*Ferruccio Busoni*
_Piano Concerto in C Major, op. XXXIX._
-Marc Hamelin, pianist.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Mark Elder.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, 12 London Symphonies
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

This pair of two disc sets are selling at bargain basement prices at this time.
They are the finest set of the Haydn London Symphonies that I know.
A minor quibble-Davis anachronistically insists on playing grace notes before the beat. Surprising.
No major damage done, however.
My advice is to snap these up before the powers that be withdraw them.
Highly recommended!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 2.*


----------



## JCarmel

Yes Clive, a lot of Lahti.... hopefully to be enjoyed over a Latte?! I've visited that website before.. it's great.

I'm listening now to the soprano voice of Judith Raskin tackling Schubert Lieder accompanied at the piano by George Schick...both names seem totally unfamiliar to me but the music-making is certainly pleasant-enough....though I think Judith's voice is not one I'd wish to hear for extended periods. There's a few songs from Dame Kiri coming-up from the Schubert set then I'm going to be listening-to Leon Fleisher playing the Wanderer Fantasy...as I go onto Google to find out some information about Ms Raskin. It's just great to have new things to explore & learn about....

I enjoyed listening to Fleisher playing Brahms Piano Concertos 1 & 2/Szell/Cleveland on Spotify the other day, so I'm returning there to listen to his recording of Brahms Piano Quintet with the Emerson Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphony 9, w. Dresden/Jochum (rec.1978); Chamber Music, w. L'Archibudelli (rec.1994).


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 2.*


Manx, re *Humphrey Searle*, you may be interested in this Musicweb link. Some of his memoirs make interesting reading--travels, friendships. :tiphat:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/searle/


----------



## Selby

Ravel

L'enfant et les sortilèges: Fantaisie lyrique en deux parties (The Child and the Spells: A Lyric Fantasy in Two Parts)

Simon Rattle cond. the Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Manx, re *Humphrey Searle*, you may be interested in this Musicweb link. Some of his memoirs make interesting reading--travels, friendships. :tiphat:


Thanks! This composer has been on the back burner for a while; I'm needing to get acquainted with him.

Another related composer is Elizabeth Lutyens. I'm sampling her work for oboe.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lorraine Hunt Lieberson singing Peter Lieberson's "Neruda Songs" (James Levine cond.)


----------



## hpowders

Lorraine Hunt Lieberson was so wonderful.


----------



## Arsakes

*Glazunov*'s _Symphony No.5 in B flat major_

*Ippolitov Ivanov*'s _Armenian Rhapsody_


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

It's been a few days but todays "there and back again" is below and has recordings from 1963-82 on it.

Ash's Greatest Hits maybe


----------



## Cosmos

*Prokofiev:*
Piano Concerto no. 1 in D-flat
Piano Concerto no. 5 in G









Two great concertos that are overshadowed by the 2nd and 3rd. The 1st is quirky and fun, but the 5th is the more outstanding of the two. Initially writing a piece he would call "Music for Piano and Orchestra", it grew into this concerto. From listing to it, its reflections of its origins are obvious, for the piano and orchestra are constantly at interplay, moving from one melody to the next in very short movements (the longest is 7 minutes), making it sound more like a suite rather than a concerto. One of the 20th century's more underrated works if you ask me.


----------



## Bas

French baroque arrival in the mail today, a set of five really nice discs:

Marin Marais - Pieces de Viole Livre 1, Livre 2, Livre 3
By Jordi Savall [violin basse], Christophe Coin [second violin] Anne Gallet [harpsichord], Ton Koopman [harpsichord], Hopkinson Smith [theorbe], on AlliaVox









Was a bargain at $12 in the sale, but worth the full price. Very interesting music, vividly played by fine performers and registered in pristine audio quality.


----------



## JCarmel

I've just unwrapped the cellophane from this 10cd set of 'Geza Anda..the Hungarian Master Pianist & His Best Recordings'









I tipped the contents out onto my receiving palm and so CD 10 was chosen to start my listening with.

J S Bach Concerto for 2 pianos in C Major Anda, Clara Haskil, The Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Alceo Galliera

followed by S. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No 2 in C Minor Anda & The Philharmonia is again conducted by Galliera

This first cd sounds fine & at 9.99 pounds for the set of 10 discs of Anda's always impressive pianism, I'm going to get my money's worth I think!


----------



## Ravndal

Faure - Messe Basse


----------



## adrem

Shostakovich 8th, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink:


----------



## shadowdancer

adrem said:


> Shostakovich 8th, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink:
> View attachment 42489


The 8th.... I enjoy a lot this Symphony. 
My favorite performance (and one of my favorite CD's as well):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Julius Harrison: Worcestershire Suite/Bredon Hill(Matthew Trusler- violin)/Troubadour Suite/Romance/Prelude-Music/Widdicombe Fair
Hubert Clifford: Serenade for Strings BBC Concert Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth

Of all the many valuable CDs of British music that Dutton Epoch have put out, this remains my favourite. Julius Harrison spent much of his life (1885-1963) as a conductor, which restricted his time for composing, a shame this, for on the evidence of this disc he was a very fine composer indeed. The Worcestershire Suite was probably his most popular work, and he himself recorded it accoustically in the early 1920s. Barry Wordsworth and the BBC Concert Orchestra make a superb job of it, as they do of all the music on this disc. "Bredon Hill" is a rhapsody for violin and orchestra that was written in 1941, not dissimilar to "The Lark Ascending", it really should be better known, it is every bit as good and surely therefore should be listened to with joy by all those who love "The Lark"? Well you'd think so but.............. The Prelude-Music is for harp and string orchestra, gorgeous beautiful stuff, and his witty and amusing humoresque on "Widdicombe Fair" rounds off the Harrison part of this disc a treat. Hubert Clifford's Serenade for Strings makes a perfect filler, and all in all I cannot recommend this disc too highly, it is an unmitigated delight.


----------



## adrem

Oh yes, so monumental, dark, epic symphony. One of his greatest. Shostakovich dedicated symhpony to Mravinsky and he certainly is one of the best interpreter of this masterpiece.


shadowdancer said:


> The 8th.... I enjoy a lot this Symphony.
> My favorite performance (and one of my favorite CD's as well):
> View attachment 42490


----------



## shadowdancer

adrem said:


> Oh yes, so monumental, dark, epic symphony. One of his greatest. Shostakovich dedicated symhpony to Mravinsky and he certainly is one of the best interpreter of this masterpiece.


Indeed. Something subtle and at the same time so strong....
For those interested.


----------



## KYGray

At this particular second....... Serenade No. 10 for winds in B flat major, K. 361


----------



## JCarmel

I just put the cd you've recommend so highly, Mr Moose into Spotify, to see if I could put it onto my listening list...no joy for 'Julius Harrison' so I tried 'Robert Clifford'...& got a long, long list comprising recordings of ROBERT Schumann & CLIFFORD Curzon!

Comparing two recordings that arrived today of Schubert's Unfinished Symphony from Giuseppe Sinopoli/Philharmonia









And that conducted by George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra from this 3cd box of Schubert's works.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*My evening listening has taken in the following:*

*Schubert: Rosamunde*
Claudio Abbado & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe








*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 (Resurrection), Mozart: Symphony No. 29*
Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus/Janet Baker & Heather Harper








*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
Claudio Abbado & the Wiener Philharmoniker








*Weinberg: Symphony No. 4 et al.*
Gabriel Chmura & the National Polish Symphony Radio Orchcestra


----------



## Blake

Pinnock and The Wolf - _Symphonies 38, 39, 40, & 41._


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV7 "Christ our Lord came to the Jordan"

For the Feast of the Nativity of St John the Baptist

Counter-tenor: Sytse Buwalda; Tenor: Nico van der Meel; Bass: Bas Ramselaar

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine
http://www.amazon.com/Monteverdi-Ve...400794647&sr=1-1&keywords=monteverdi+gardiner


----------



## Wood

*Haydn* SQ Op. 50, 1-3 _Buchbergers

_*Handel *Messiah _Schwarzkopf, Hoffman, Gedda, Hines, Phil O, Klemperer _(HMV 1965)










I'm used to Pinnock. This is a great alternative to have now. Jerome Hines is perhaps the star here.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Dutilleux's* death day (2013).


----------



## opus55

Maxwell Davies: The Lighthouse










Playing whatever came up on the Naxos Music Library home page.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Massenet: Various - Neeme Jarvi conducts Massenet*
Neeme Jarvi & the Orchestre De La Suisse Romande w/Truls Mork (Cello)








Late night listening session for me. So far this is proving to be a very enjoyable disc. I am completely unfamiliar with Massenet's works prior to this disc but I am very happy with what I have heard so far.

Neeme Jarvi strikes me as a remarkably consistent conductor, and the Orchestre De La Suisse Romande sound fantastic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hallé - Brahms and Mahler

Brahms - Nänie
Mahler - Symphony No.9*

Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder conductor | Hallé Choir
The Bridgewater Hall, Manchester










"The Thursday Series comes to an inspiring end with two great works of valediction.

Brahms's rarely-heard Nänie is a poignant setting of an elegy by Schiller that places great technical demands on its vocal forces. It ends with an homage to art, the role of which Schiller believed was to ensure immortality.

Though composed during a period of major crisis for Mahler, his Ninth Symphony is not all despair and desolation. The work manifests an ardent love of nature and of life in all its variety; an equally passionate impulse to heroically confront anguish; and unashamed pride in the composer's still undimmed creative powers.

Its magnificent concluding Adagio - some of the most moving music ever written - closes in a serene mood of resignation and redemption."

The Hallé's Mahler 9th was a wonderful thing. It had my son and I spellbound tonight in Manchester's Bridgewater Hall.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Quartet No.3 in C Minor, Op.60 Jacob Lateiner/Jascha Heifetz/Sanford Schonbach/Gregor Piatigorsky
Boccherini: Sonata for Violin and Cello in D
Toch: Divertimento, Op.37 No.2 Jascha Heifetz/Gregor Piatigorsky

The delights of this Heifetz-Piatigorsky box are endless. No one as passionate in Brahms as they, then lesser known fare from Boccherini and Ernst Toch from these two consummate musicians, it's all a beautiful wonder.


----------



## Blake

Johann Baptist Vanhal - _Selected Symphonies, Vol. 1._ An underrated Classical composer who has been overshadowed by Mozart and Beethoven, but certainly deserves some attention.


----------



## JCarmel

Just listening to Rosalyn play Bach Partitas.. as my laptop copies it to MP3, so that I can listen on my Moto G as well!









"You play it your way; I play it Bach's way." Addressing the indomitable harpsichordist Wanda Landowska, the equally indomitable Rosalyn Tureck made one of her most famous and characteristic statements. For JS Bach was the composer to whom this strong-willed, demanding and fearsomely intelligent American keyboard player dedicated her life, both as performer and scholar '. .....to quote the Guardian obituary. 
Yes, I can imagine that these two strong personalities might clash! But it's great to have two so very individual interpreters of Bach.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 2.*





Vaneyes said:


> Manx, re *Humphrey Searle*, you may be interested in this Musicweb link. Some of his memoirs make interesting reading--travels, friendships. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/searle/


What sort of music is this? Of course I could look it up for myself I guess.



shadowdancer said:


> Indeed. Something subtle and at the same time so strong....
> For those interested.


Thanks for that. Mravinsky needs to calm down a bit and not get too unseemly though, don't you think? This isn't a rock concert.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rene Jacobs & co in Monteverdi's "Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria."


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op. 10. Annie Fischer.


----------



## Guest

This SACD was something of a risky purchase since I had not heard of either composer, but it is quite enjoyable. Both write an an accessible, harmonically conservative style. Matvejeff takes inspiration from Sibelius and a painting in "Ad Astra," and heavy metal as played by the Finnish rock cello quartet Apocalyptica for the Cello Concerto. The 42 minute Piano Concerto "The Masquerade" breathes the same air as Khachaturian and Prokofiev. It's a little long perhaps, but it's very engaging. The composer supplies an extremely detailed "program" for the piece, but I chose to ignore it. Very good sound, if a little reverberant.


----------



## SimonNZ

JCarmel said:


> "You play it your way; I play it Bach's way." Addressing the indomitable harpsichordist Wanda Landowska, the equally indomitable Rosalyn Tureck made one of her most famous and characteristic statements. For JS Bach was the composer to whom this strong-willed, demanding and fearsomely intelligent American keyboard player dedicated her life, both as performer and scholar '. .....to quote the Guardian obituary.


I think the Guardian might have it the wrong way around there - I've always heard that quote as coming from Landowska and aimed at Tureck

edit: actually in checking that I find that that is just another myth:

*Several recent inaccurate references on the Harpsichord List to the
notorious "You play it your way, and I will play it his way" anecdote
finally goaded me into going to a dear and treasured friend who was an
eyewitness to the incident and asking her for a written account in the
hope that, in the future, people will not only recount the story
accurately but also in a way that truly reflects the spirit with which the
"infamous" remark was made.

Denise Restout, as almost every subscriber to this List knows, came to
Wanda Landowska as a pupil in 1933, and stayed with her until Landowska's
death 26 years later as amanuensis, friend, and confidante. Denise still
lives in WL's house in Lakeville, Connecticut, and, as I know first hand,
this warm, gracious, and ebullient lady has preserved it and its contents
so carefully that the visitor expects WL to walk into the room at any
moment.

Denise was present when the exchange took place and remembers it vividly.

With her gracious permission and with the generous forebearance of Dave
Kelzenberg, I now share her recollections, verbatim and in their entirety,
with the List:

Dear Teri:

As per your request, here is the true story of "You play it _your_ way and
I play it _his_ way".

On June 26, 1941, Casals -- who resided at Prades, Pyrenees Orientales,
away from the Spanish Government, came to visit Wanda Landowska in
Banyuls/sur/mer, a few miles away, where she had been living since she had
to leave St-Leu under the threat of the Nazi's invasion. By that time
(June 1941) she had received, thanks to a generous loan of money from a
student, a Pleyel harpsichord. It was housed in a small ground floor
room, not far from our apartment.

Casals came with his secretary and a couple of friends, Mr. & Mrs.
Alavedra. Wanda played for them, and she and Casals began to discuss some
aspects of Bach's interpretation, especially the question of
ornamentation. Casals asked Wanda why she played the trills starting with
the upper note, admitting that he was not certain that it was always the
case. Wanda explained to him her reasons, and -- for further evidence --
she asked me to go to the apartment to fetch the original edition of
Leopold Mozart's _Violinschule_, one of the very few precious books we had
saved from St-Leu. It contains a clear description of the way trills
should be realized. Casals listened, looked at the book, but still was
not convinced. So, with a smile, Wanda said to him:

"Mon cher Pau (as she called him) ne discutons pas davantage. Continuez a
jouer Bach a _votre_ facon et moi, a _sa_ facon."

"Let us not fight anymore. Continue to play Bach _your_ way and I, _his_
way."

They both laughed and went on to other subjects.

A great and long friendship existed between them as well as a very sincere
mutual admiration. Wanda's "boutade" was taken exactly for what it was: 
a jestful pun.

When I was told, years later, that this story was attributed to Landowska
towards Rosalyn Tureck, I was very surprised. I had no proof of it and
always doubted that it ever happened that way.

I wish that we could put an end to this stupid distortion of the facts.

All the best,

Denise

BTW, I have double, independent confirmation of the accuracy of this
account.

In June, 1967, at the first of what proved to be a substantial number of
joyous and wonderful visits with Pablo Casals, I asked him -- with the
temerity that only a teenager has! -- if the story was true.

He burst into his inimitable sunny smile and nodded his head vigorously in
agreement. He then not only acknowledged the veracity of the story but
also told me that WL had been a friend of his since the time of her
arrival in Paris in 1903 and that among his happiest memories were the
recollections of the many times that he had taken his cello to St.-Leu and
played the Bach Sonatas with WL. {If only we had recordings of those
performances!!}

I also have the good fortune to number Rosalyn Tureck among my friends,
and many years ago I asked her if WL had ever made this remark to her.

Not only did RT tell me that WL had not, but also RT went on to express
her deep admiration for WL's playing. She then told me with both
incredulity and annoyance that people were now going around telling the
story with RT, rather than WL, as the protagonist and that she wished that
people who recounted this story told it accurately and fairly.

Like Denise and Rosalyn, I hope that we can now put an end to the
distortion of both the facts of the incident and the spirit in which the
exchange between two old friends took place.

Teri Noel Towe
*
http://glenngould.org/f_minor/msg01400.html


----------



## Weston

*Handel (attributed): Orchestral Suite in G Minor*
Nicholas Ward / City of London Sinfonia









If it isn't Handel, it should be. This is a fantastic orchestral suite, rivaling any by Bach. It's also weirdly lively and upbeat for a work in G minor.


----------



## JCarmel

This reads authentically on the matter, I think....

http://glenngould.org/f_minor/msg01400.html

PS Hi Simon!


----------



## SimonNZ

Heh, exactly the source I just edited in.

And I notice the the quote-snip was provided by Bradley Lehman - one of the wisest voices over at the Bach-Cantatas site.

playing now:










Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers - L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar, dir.


----------



## hreichgott

I think I found the next CD that I won't be able to shut up about for the next few months.
It's so great. Just go listen. It doesn't even matter if you like contemporary music or not. If you like music at all you will like this. It is on Spotify and available for purchase from the orchestra at ncco.org.


----------



## Blake

Joseph Kraus - _Symphonies, Vol. 1._ Another underrated Classical composer. Haydn was quoted as saying Kraus was "one of the greatest geniuses I've met." Worth checking out.


----------



## Morimur

*Dmitri Shostakovich - The Complete Symphonies (Kitajenko) (12 CD)*

A long time ago, as I started listening to Classical, I became an ardent devotee of Shostakovich. His music was extremely accessible to my inexperienced ears and he 'rocked'. Eventually I developed a taste for the 20th century avant-garde and the the patron saint of Russian composers came to bore me with his 'limited', 'outdated' language. However, I've now decided to revisit and re-evaluate his output, starting with this great cycle I procured years ago...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
"Hunting Cantata" BWV 208
For the birthday of Duke Christian Sachsen-Weissenfels
Chorus of the Gedachtniskirche

From the liner notes:

Bach's music partakes of the youthful freshness of a "first work." The various movements do not aspire to the ample development found in his later works, but already one can perceive a well directed continuity and great vigor. The recitatives are far removed from the formalism in which Bach's contemporaries - even the celebrated Telemann - were accustomed to indulge.


----------



## Weston

*Franz Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S. 124 (LW H4)
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S. 125 (LW H6)*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Philharmonia Orchestra / Emanuel Ax, piano / Tiberius Trowel, gardener









TA-DAH!!!! (Bang-bang-bang- b-bang-a-ling-abang) TA-TA-DAH DAH DIT DUH DAH!! (Bangle-ling -ping-bang Bang BANG . . . BANG . . . .)

And people thought rock was violent. I'm exhausted.

Somewhere amid all the virtuoso headbanging are some wonderful pianistic colors and effects that are also quite melodic. I'm just not sure this misleading CD cover prepared me for these works.


----------



## Cosmos

Weston said:


> *Franz Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S. 124 (LW H4)
> Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S. 125 (LW H6)*
> Esa-Pekka Salonen / Philharmonia Orchestra / Emanuel Ax, piano / Tiberius Trowel, gardener
> 
> View attachment 42513
> 
> 
> TA-DAH!!!! (Bang-bang-bang- b-bang-a-ling-abang) TA-TA-DAH DAH DIT DUH DAH!! (Bangle-ling -ping-bang Bang BANG . . . BANG . . . .)
> 
> And people thought rock was violent. I'm exhausted.
> 
> Somewhere amid all the virtuoso headbanging are some wonderful pianistic colors and effects that are also quite melodic. I'm just not sure this misleading CD cover prepared me for these works.


Love the second! The first, not so much. And I agree, _roses?!?!?!!!?_ Did the album graphics designer even listen to the music?!


----------



## Morimur

Cosmos said:


> Did the album graphics designer even listen to the music?!


He/she was probably just using a pre-approved template. The design itself isn't bad, just 'basic' but the terrible stock photo really ruins the whole thing. When are these record company execs going to learn that good, quality design directly impacts their bottom line? Human beings are extremely visual creatures. Within this context, graphic design is meant to communicate, attract and seduce, not repel.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Stich-Punto (1746-1803): Horn Quartet in E Major, Op.18, No.3

Jiri Fousek, natural horn -- Dagmar Valentova, violin -- Josef Fiala, viola -- Petr Skalka, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Massenet: Various - Neeme Jarvi conducts Massenet*
> Neeme Jarvi & the Orchestre De La Suisse Romande w/Truls Mork (Cello)
> View attachment 42506
> 
> 
> Late night listening session for me. So far this is proving to be a very enjoyable disc. I am completely unfamiliar with Massenet's works prior to this disc but I am very happy with what I have heard so far.
> 
> Neeme Jarvi strikes me as a remarkably consistent conductor, and the Orchestre De La Suisse Romande sound fantastic.


--
Good choice for cellist too. I like his Haydn Cello Concertos on Virgin.


----------



## Blake

Franz Beck - _Six Symphonies, Op. 1._ Again, Classical era lovers. Dig into this nearly forgotten land of nectar.


----------



## KenOC

Vesuvius said:


> Franz Beck - _Six Symphonies, Op. 1._ Again, Classical era lovers. Dig into this nearly forgotten land of nectar.


Franz Beck is "somewhere to the left of C.P.E. Bach" by one account. Very interesting! I listened to these yesterday.


----------



## Blake

KenOC said:


> Franz Beck is "somewhere to the left of C.P.E. Bach" by one account. Very interesting! I listened to these yesterday.


Yea, it's a shame he seems so obscure. Along with Vanhal and Kraus... these guys were titans.


----------



## brotagonist

A second album from my mini-splurge showed up today:








Liszt : Faust Symphony
Bernstein/Boston SO

I'll be giving this one a good workout over the next few days.

I just read the liner notes. Liszt's Faust was inspired by Berlioz's. I think I will be exploring Berlioz in the coming weeks


----------



## Blake

Kraus - _Complete Symphonies, Vol. 2._ I believe this guy to be a genius.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Strauss Lieder, Strauss Suites*










"Zueignung," "Die heiligen drei Konige," "Ruhe, meine Seele"










_Symponic Fantasy_ from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I've not really had much time to post here although I have listened to some really great stuff lately. One album I listened to today is a CPO recording of Wolfgang Korngold's Piano Quintet and String Quartet's 1 thru 3. Korngold is a vastly underrated composer. His commercial output of film scores had left his serious compositions ignored until maybe the last 20 years or so. Even though his film scores are superior works in their own right and surpass many of the score writers of his day and of today. His serious works are of such high quality that the oversight is really inexcusable. Anyway, I highly recommend this recording! Especially the quintet as it ranks up there as one of the best piano quintets ever written in my opinion.










Another album I would highly recommend is this recording of trios by the Hugo Kauder Trio. Mainly because of the unusual combination of Oboe, Viola and Piano. There are three compositions on this album by Hugo Kauder, August Klughardt, and Robert Kahn. All three superb pieces!!










Lastly I would recommend this recording of Robert Kahn's Piano Quartet No. 2, his Serenade for String Trio and some of his Lieder. Absolutely stunning album and worth the price of just the Piano Quartet alone.










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 7 - Eric Milnes, cond. (one voice per part)


----------



## Ingélou

I am listening to Alessandro Scarlatti, 7 Concerti di flauto, violini, violetta e bassi (Naples 1725), Camerata Koln. 





It is lovely & my reaction is perfectly summed up by one of the comments on the YT video: 
*Brilliant, upbeat with clarity. Unpretentious yet cerebral. These pieces will brighten your days and put you in the flow. Love love love.﻿
*
Oh, I'll add my own PS - *Love!*


----------



## SimonNZ

Rubbra's String Quartet No.2 - Dante Quartet


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Suites 1 and 2 New Philharmonia Orchestra/Antal Dorati

A recent purchase, and ye Gods but a good one! Dorati treats these suites in much the same manner as the symphonies (and his is one of the finest cycles on disc) and the New Philharmonia play like angels, the recording is superb and, well, what more d'ye want eh????!!!!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Today's drivetime is below









and now I'm late having lost track of time due to not looking at the tiny clock in the bottom right-hand corner


----------



## SimonNZ

Lennox Berkeley's Horn Trio op.44 - Susanne Stanzeleit, violin, Stephen Stirling, horn, Raphael Terroni, piano


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Sinfonia in C Major. Op.5, No.2

Giorgio Sasso leading the Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## JCarmel

Various Recommendations duly noted....
With reference to Antal Dorati, I watched the youtube video below a couple of nights ago & I thought after watching it "Whey-Hey, I could conduct like_ that_?! I'd often thought that I'd get a bit muddled-up, indicating the correct beat to the orchestra & coping with more 'technical' elements involved in Conducting but after watching Dorati's style, I now know I could do it! I like the way he uses his fists on occasion, just like a petulant two year old?! Great conductor though...Content over Style, perhaps here....though it's my kind of style too....just enjoy the music & forget the fiddling-about?!






Been listening for the last hour to a new arrival...sold brand new for a mere 2.92, I had to give it a try & its good!









Alexandre Tharaud plays Scarlatti


----------



## Guest

Because of the way I have my iTunes library organized, it's rare that I listen to an entire CD, but today the one begged to be listened to all the way through. Norbert Kraft makes it all sound easy.









Joaquin Rodrigo
Concierto de Aranjuez

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco
Concerto for Guitar and Orchestra No. 1, Op. 99

Heitor Villa-Lobos
Concerto for Guitar and Orchestra

Norbert Kraft, Guitar
Northern Chamber Orchestra, Nicholas Ward (Director)


----------



## jim prideaux

have not got used to the idea of current listening part 2-seems to have caused a shock to the system and have fallen out of the habit of 'posting'.....
currently listening to Adam Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch in performances of Haydn 85th,86th and 87th symphonies...increasingly find many of the earlier Haydn symphonies to be more enjoyable than the London symphonies....
earlier this morning I listened to Harnoncourt performance of Dvorak 8th-as I have commented earlier he really does impress.....considering his 'landmark' recordings of Beethoven as next purchase.....
windlashed north east coast for a walk earlier and this was enhanced by Rubbra 4th...do not know bout anyone else but there are times when a piece of music somehow encapsulates a particular environment to rather dramatic effect and this was one major example!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mozart: Die Zauberflöte *
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia w/Gedda, Janowitz, Berry, Popp et al.


----------



## SimonNZ

Howard Ferguson's Octet - Griller Quartet et al


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Mass No. 5 in C Major, 'Missa Cellensis' - Qui tollis peccata mundi - Adagio; Quoniam tu solus sanctus - Allegro molto (Richard Hickox; Gritten; Stephen; Pardmore; Varcoe; Collegium Musicum 90).









Another excellent Haydn mass. Really happy with the recording as well.


----------



## Andolink

*George Enescu*: _Piano Quartet in D minor, Op. 30_
Schubert Ensemble









*J. S. Bach*: _'Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder', BWV 135_; _'Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein'; BWV 2_; 
_'Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid', BWV 3_
Dorothee Mields, soprano
Pascal Bertin, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Concerto Palatino, ensemble
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Charles Koechlin*: _Violin Sonata, Op. 64_
Marie Viaud, violin
Mireille Guillaume, piano


----------



## JCarmel

I've enjoyed Tharaud's Scarlatti & his Bach, too...so I'm now listening... on Spotify, to his Rameau.









http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/reviews/zrgb


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Trio in G Major, Op3, No.3

Ensemble Cordia: Stanley Ritchie, violin -- Stefano Marcocchi, viola -- Stefano Veggetti, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Epifanie - Cathy Berberian, voice, cond. composer


----------



## dgee

SimonNZ said:


> Berio's Epifanie - Cathy Berberian, voice, cond. composer


What a beautiful cover. From a more visually literate time!

And, of course, could that be one of the great husband/wife partnerships of postwar music?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Kevin Pearson: One album I listened to today is a CPO recording of Wolfgang Korngold's Piano Quintet and String Quartet's 1 thru 3. Korngold is a vastly underrated composer. His commercial output of film scores had left his serious compositions ignored until maybe the last 20 years or so.


I'd call this pretty serious music:






All it needs is a glorious Elisabeth Schwarzkopf vocal line.


----------



## JCarmel

There's nothing better to raise the spirits on another 'It's still Raining?!' day...than the Aragonaise from the ballet music from Massenet's Le Cid









Available on Spotify for all those with endless drizzle?

The music from Act 3 of Delibes 'Sylvia' on Bonynge's recording that precedes the Massenet, banishes the blues, too!


----------



## shadowdancer

Nice piano music. Controversial artist.
In my opinion, a unique performance (specially the Ravel)


----------



## aleazk

Mozart - the two minor key piano concertos: 20 (Argerich; some would say too fast, but it's not a problem to me) and 24 (Uchida).


----------



## cjvinthechair

Last day of peace & quiet before hitting the road for 2 months' work in the open air....pouring with rain, of course; so, some music to reassure me that there will be some lovely summer to work in !

Erkki Melartin - Symphony no. 4 'Summer Symphony' 



Leo Sowerby - All on a summer's day 



Johan Wagenaar - Levenszommer(Summer of life) 



Charles Camilleri - Concerto for 2 pianos 'Summer nights in Malta' 



Adolf Wiklund - Summer night and sunrise 




Will be on TC, but less frequently - happy summer to you all ( unless you're Mr. SimonNZ or others more likely to be living through winter !).


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd call this pretty serious music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it needs is a glorious Elisabeth Schwarzkopf vocal line.


Of course Marschallin I would never say that Korngold didn't take his own film scores seriously but they all do still sound like film scores. Film scores are another genre of their own and in my opinion should not be classified with classical music. The music he wrote for *The Constant Nymph* is one of his most beautiful pieces undoubtedly, but hardly on the level of say his Symphony or his Violin Concerto etc. I remember back in the early 90s when I was first introduced to his music by an associate at a used book store it was almost impossible to find anything recorded of his music. Things have changed some but he is still a majorly overlooked composer and one worthy of much more attention than he has received.

Kevin


----------



## jim prideaux

JCarmel-you will be reassured to learn that it is also 'drizzling' further north.....Roussel 4th symphony performed by Dutoit conducting Orchestre National de France....a vinyl Erato album I dug out this afternoon and I am now listyening to it for the second time...late romanticism and neo classicism seem to converge!


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Haydn*: Keyboard Sonatas--_ No. 53 in E minor_; _No. 54 in G major_; _No. 55 in B-flat major_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> I'd call this pretty serious music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it needs is a glorious Elisabeth Schwarzkopf vocal line.
> 
> Kevin Pearson: Of course Marschallin I would never say that Korngold didn't take his own film scores seriously but they all do still sound like film scores. Film scores are another genre of their own and in my opinion should not be classified with classical music. The music he wrote for The Constant Nymph is one of his most beautiful pieces undoubtedly, but hardly on the level of say his Symphony or his Violin Concerto etc. I remember back in the early 90s when I was first introduced to his music by an associate at a used book store it was almost impossible to find anything recorded of his music. Things have changed some but he is still a majorly overlooked composer and one worthy of much more attention than he has received.


Respectfully, parts of his best scores are actually better than most of his 'academic music,' so-called. Parts of _Captain Blood, the Sea Hawk, the Adventures of Robin Hood, Elisabeth and Essex_, and the_ Constant Nymph_ are every bit as exhilarating and harmonically complex as _Die tote Stadt, Das Wunder der Heliana, Sursum Corda, the Symphony in F#, _or _Der Ring des Polycrates_.

When I was a starving college undergraduate I was a classical music buyer at Tower Records and I'd play some of the Korngold film music in the classical listening room. People who otherwise wouldn't give Korngold's "film music" (as if that's a pejorative with any substantive meaning) the time of day, ended up buying it after hearing it.

I love most everything in Korngold's_ oeuvre _myself. I just think that the concert music/film music is an exaggerated aesthetic dichotomy; especially since Korngold used things like the_ Sursum Corda _and the_ Violin Concerto _in his film music.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven piano Concerto number one - Argerich / Lugano 2013

Just arrived!


----------



## Orfeo

*Daniel Catán*
Opera in two acts "Florencia en el Amazonas."
-Mark Doss, Ana Maria Martinez, Guzman, Vasquez, Gradus, Schuman, Shelton.
-Houston Grand Opera Orchestra & Chorus/Patrick Summers.
-->_Really a wonderful score, heavy in a Puccini tradition, but no way a clone to Puccini's great works for the stage._

Then Jazz for the rest of the day (bebop giants like Charles Mingus, Lester Young, Horace Silver).
Happy Friday.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Beethoven piano Concerto number one - Argerich / Lugano 2013
> 
> Just arrived!


I listened to that on the way back from a trip to Carmel and Big Sur. Lovely. You're in for such a treat.


----------



## JCarmel

It was so nice to read that cellist Pablo Casals thought the happiest times in his life were playing Bach sonatas with his friend, Wanda Landowska...so I'm going to bring them together in a Post, to play Bach for me this afternoon.

J S Bach Cello Suites Pablo Casals

















One of my favourite tracks from this 2 cd set is Landowska playing the Prelude, Fugue & Allegro...a composition written probably for the Lautenwerk, the lute-harpsichord....a harpsichord with gut strings introduced for the purpose of imitating the sonority of the lute & the theorbo. 
To quote the cd notes: "Bach was tempted by the idea of combining the grandeur of the harpsichord with the gentle silvery lute & the mysterious depth of the theorbo. The Prelude, Fugue and Allegro is of incomparable beauty, inspired, spontaneous, without a moment of arduous elaboration. It is unique in Bach's work."


----------



## JCarmel

" I listened to that on the way back from a trip to Carmel and Big Sur..."

Lucky you, MB!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JCarmel said:


> " I listened to that on the way back from a trip to Carmel and Big Sur..."
> 
> Lucky you, MB!


Julie, I can't tell you how beautiful that two-hour-or-so driving-section of the Califonia coast is at Big Sur. I'm just addicted to it; and people like Martha Argerich just send me over the edge into _mania_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I come back from that place in the best mood: Road-test the car around the serpentine curves; go to great restaurants with bird's-eye coastal views; hike around Point Lobos and the Seventeen Mile Drive at Monterrey; shop and talk-- and then come back. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . it _is _hard coming back, though.


----------



## JCarmel

Now then?! Don't forget we're Drizzling here?!! A little consideration_...please!_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JCarmel said:


> Now then?! Don't forget we're Drizzling here?!! A little consideration_...please!_


Hey, you live in the land of RVW concerts, the LSO, the Philharmonia, Bournemouth, the BBC SO of Wales, the Royal Philharmonic, the London Philharmonic. . . You think_ you're _turning green.


----------



## Vasks

_Golani is no viola joke_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Double Concerto, w. Stern/Ma/CSO/Abbado (rec.1987); Violin Concerto, w. Oistrakh/ONdF/Klemperer (rec.1960).


----------



## JCarmel

Bringing people who admire and like each other together is a pleasurable thing to do, so with your indulgence I'd like to reunite Pablo Casals with Paul Tortelier. In 1950 Tortelier was selected by Casals to play as the principal cellist in the Prades Festival Orchestra. which commemorated the 200th anniversary of Bach's death. He admired Casals very much and imitated some of his technique. He said of Casals, "...he was probably the first cellist to use his left hand in the manner of a pianist...that is, by normally placing only one finger on the string at a time, rather than keeping all the fingers clamped down. This allowed the fingers to vibrate freely. 
Tortelier was so moved by the Israeli effort to establish a homeland that he moved to Israel to assist in the effort. He was forty years old then, at the height of his cellist powers. He and his wife and their two children lived in Mabaroth, a Kibbutz, just a few hundred yards from the enemy border."

R. Schumann Concerto for Cello & Orchestra in A Minor Prades Festival Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy...on Spotify









Paul Tortelier, Beethoven Cello Sonata No 3 & Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata (with daughter Maria de la Pau, piano)
There is no better interpretation of either of these two works...in my humble opinion....joy-inducing, infectious music-making, impossible not to sing-along to!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Callas: 1, Klemperer: 0*















I love this anecdote. Whether true or not, it's consonant with Callas' character:

"Walter Legge, the artistic director of EMI Records, took Callas back-stage after a concert led by Otto Klemperer, who told the soprano that he had heard her twice. Her Norma was 'very good,' her _Iphigenie en Tauride_ 'horrible.'

'Thank you, maestro,' said Callas, smiling.

'But I am sure Herr Legge will agree to invite you to sing at a concert here with me. What would you like to sing?'

'The arias from _Iphigenie en Tauride_, maestro,' Callas sweetly replies."

- Ethan Mordden,_ Opera Anecdotes_, pp. 204-205 (Oxford: 1985)

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

That a girl.


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Koechlin*: _Viola Sonata, Op. 53_
Steven Dann, viola
James Parker, piano


----------



## millionrainbows

Karl Jenkins: Passacaglia; String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Dvorak: Rusalka*










I'm not going to go irretrievably to pieces over the less-and-stellar cast. Hickox's conducting makes the music fun in every way.


----------



## Blake

More of my shadow friends. Both excellent.

Kraus - _Symphonies Vol. 3._









Vanhal - _Symphonies Vol. 3._


----------



## JCarmel

Really enjoying BBC Young Jazz Musician of the year...on BBC 4 till 9pm...some great young players!


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton 1st symphony-one of (for me)the pivotal works of the 20th century performed by Paul Daniel conducting the English Northern Philarmonia......


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Cello Sonata no 2 
Lugano 2013
Argerich / Maisky


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4.*

I just picked this up today. Symphony No. 2 was surprisingly easy to follow. The 4th, I've heard, is more of a bugaboo. But if you stop searching for a melody and listen more to its sounds, it isn't so daunting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV8 "Dearest God, When will my Death be?"

For the 16th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Soprano: Deborah York; Alto: Ingeborg Danz; Tenor: Mark Padmore; Bass: Peter Kooy

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.

an absolutely sublime recording


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in D Major, Op.3, No.6

Michael Schneider directing La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glass, Heroes Symphony. *


----------



## JCarmel

One has ones favoured Schumann symphonies cycle...mine is Sawallisch... but this 'Spring' Symphony No 1 from Herreweghe (on Spotify) is certainly worth a listen.









Reminding myself how Mutter plays Mozart's Violin Concerto No 1









before listening again to Emma Verhey's interpretation from my 19 pence set of 3 discs!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D major
Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1998]

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 2 in F major, K280/189e
Mitsuko Uchida (Piano) [Decca, 2003]

Boulez' Mahler 9 makes an interesting comparison to Mark Elder's with the Hallé yesterday, both being cool, restrained and lucid. The delightful early Mozart sonata acted as a palate cleanser after the dense complexity of the Mahler work.


----------



## Guest

I received this Neos SACD today--very nice! Markus has technique to burn and a massive dynamic range. Since he won the 2000 Messiaen Piano Competition, I think we're in good hands here. Excellent, full bodied sound. Sadly, this is the first and last volume, as the label cancelled the rest of the series.


----------



## JCarmel

Just enjoying a little bit of late-night Lute! Jakob Lindberg & Paul O'Dette playing English Lute Duets...there sure are some strange tracks on the disc:

Dump 'Queens Treble' A Dump
Twenty Waies upon the Bells
Drewries Accordes
The New Hunt is Up









But it charms the ears before they hit the pillow!


----------



## Levanda

JCarmel said:


> Really enjoying BBC Young Jazz Musician of the year...on BBC 4 till 9pm...some great young players!


Thanks for remind me. My plans to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Rachmaninoff's All-Night Vigil.


----------



## samurai

Jean Sibelius--*Symphony No.1 in E Minor, Op.39 and Symphony No.4 in A Minor, Op.63, *both featuring Paavo berglund and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
Bohuslav Martinu--*Symphonies Nos.3 and 4,*both performed by the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Neeme Jarvi.
Piotr Chaikovskii--*Symphony No.1 in G Minor, Op.13 {"Winter Daydreams"} and Symphony No.2 in C Minor, Op.17 {"Little Russian"}, *both traversed by Maestro Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Jeff W

I could have sworn I hit the reply button this morning... Oh well.









Joseph Haydn. His symphonies No. 62, 63 and 64. Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica. I liked 65 the most out of the three. Can't say why.









Kept going backwards through this Brendel\Beethoven set. Piano Sonatas No. 24 through 28. 26 ('Les Adieux') was my favorite from the bunch.









This is a freebie I got from Symphonycast's Encore Contest. It wouldn't have been my first pick, but the price was right and I'm willing to give anything at least one listen. I listened to the first disc of the set which include's Paul Hindemith's Concert Music for Piano, Brass and Two Harps and the Theme with Four Variations (The Four Temperments) for Piano and Strings. Idil Biret played the piano in the both pieces. Olivia Coates and Chelsea Lane played the harp in the first piece. The Yale Symphony Orchestra was led by Toshiyuki Shimada.









Last up was Felix Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto in E minor and Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in D major. Isaac Stern played the violin while the Philadelphia Orchestra was led by Eugene Ormandy. As much as I love these, I try not to over play them too often so they still feel fresh whenever I play them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn - Klaviersonate C-dur Hob. XVI:48*
Alfred Brendel (piano) [Philips]

*Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 3 in B flat major, K281/189f *
Mitsuko Uchida (Piano) [Philips, 2003]
*
Czerny - Sonatine Op. 167*
Martin Jones (Piano) [Nimbus, 2010]
*
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No.1 in F minor, op.2 no.1*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Turnabout Vox, 1962-64]
*
Hummel - Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 20*
Stephen Hough (piano) [Hyperion]

*Schubert
Klaviersonate Nr.5 As-dur D557
Klaviersonate Nr.6 e-moll D566*
Wilhelm Kempff (Piano) [DG, 2000]

I can post only 3 images, apparently. Bah!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Chopin*

_The Poetry of the Piano_
Ballads
Preludes, Opus 28
Nocturnes

Ivan Moravec
Pianist

From the liner notes:

The German pianist Ludwid Ehlert called them "shooting stars." The American critic James Huneker said they were "Chopin's pearls," In range, vision, passion and depth Huneker believed they alone would have put Chopin among immortals. "If all Chopin, all music, were to be destroyed," he confessed, "I would plead for the Preludes." To realize that one would then have to live without Bach and Beethoven makes one doubly awed by such rapture. Both Huneker and Anton Rubinstein admitted a predilection for the titanic eruption of power that is the B flat minor Prelude, No. 16. It made Huneker think of an imperious eagle on a great rock - symbolic of Chopin's proud, lone splendor.


----------



## Sid James

Last few days its been these:

*Bach *_The Musical Offering, BWV 1079: Trio Sonata (Sonata sopr'il soggetto reale) & Canon perpetuus_
- Davitt Moroney, harpsichord; Janet See, flute; John Holloway, violin (Harmonia Mundi)

Since my earlier days of listening to classical, the_ Trio Sonata _from* Bach's *_Musical Offering _has been a favourite. Its only in recent years that I've heard the whole work, and I like all of it, but I still like this part the most. In effect it's a relaxing church sonata amidst all those canons that are still used to put students through their paces, and provides a break from the more complex parts of this work (esp. the famous 6 part canon).

*Album: The Best of Purcell *(on Decca Eloquence label)
Various short pieces, incl.:
_Abdelazer: Suite
Chaconne in G minor
The Fairy Queen: Symphony
If Music be the Food of Love
Birthday Song for Queen Mary
Dido and Aneas: "When I am laid to Earth"
The Libertine: Prelude
I was glad_
- Performers incl.: Emma Kirkby, soprano with Anthony Rooley, lute; The Academy of Ancient Music under Christopher Hogwood; English Chamber Orchestra under Benjamin Britten

Listening to this again, after a recent traversal. I've known *Purcell's* _Chaconne _for ages, but only recently got into more of his music. I remember a concert years ago where the conductor talked about Purcell's music being quite idiosyncratic for his time. I can hear aspects of this here, not only in terms of melody and rhythm but also the unique way in which he composes songs.

After his premature death, Purcell's music became overshadowed with various imports into England, Handel being among them. In the 19th century his music was ironed out to such an extent that he was seen as boring! Its only in the 20th century that his reputation has grown, not the least with the efforts of Benjamin Britten - who can be seen as a Modern era Purcell - as well as the likes of Rooley and Hogwood, bringing back authenticity to those scores so tampered with in the 19th century.

*Balakirev* _Symphony #2_
- Leningrad PO under Valentin Koshin (Russian Legacy)

This album has been surprising, especially due to the subtlety of this music. It's also interesting how *Balakirev* started this symphony around 1870 but it was not premiered until 1909, one year before his death. In the age of Scriabin and Rachmaninov, this is a throwback to the golden era of Russian nationalism. It has similarities in my mind with Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #2 "Little Russian," _although I know that he and 'The Mighty Handful' weren't always on the friendliest terms.

*Album: A Tribute to John Williams - An 80th Birthday Celebration *(on Sony label)
_Themes and excerpts from film scores, incl.: Jaws, Star Wars, Schindler's List, 1941, War Horse, E.T., etc.
Elegy for Cello and Orch.
Sound the Bells!
Happy Birthday Variations_
- Various orchs. Incl. Boston Pops and Pittsburgh SO under the composer; Yo-Yo Ma, cello; Itzhak Perlman, violin

A listen to this album put out in 2012 to commemorate *John Williams' *80th birthday. Its been a while since I last heard it, and its good not only for the music but also for the memories of first seeing some of these movies long ago.

*Beethoven* _Grosse Fuge (Great Fugue), Op. 133_
- Orchestra della Radio della Svizzera Italiana under Hermann Scherchen (live recording, Lugano, 1962 - from 2 cd set on Tahra label)

While listening to this, I took out a book I've got about chamber music, and read Roger Fiske's entry on it:

_"Grove, in the first edition of his Dictionary (1889), wrote: 'Of the fugue one has no means of judging, as it is never played.' Fortunately instrumental technique has more or less caught up with its difficulties and performances are now fairly frequent, some of them by string orchestras. These, I feel, make the music sound too smooth and playable; to make its full effect this fugue needs a certain roughness, as though it were only by a hair's breadth within the players' capabilities. Whether it succeeds as a composition will probably remain a matter of opinion; it is certainly one of Beethoven's most ambitious undertakings. If it fails, it fails magnificently."_

That was written back in 1957, not long before this recording was made. So I wonder if, as string quartet groups became increasingly skilled in playing this music, the necessity for it to be played by string orchestras declined? In any case, I quite like the orchestral version, it gives *Grosse Fuge *extra weight and depth, but I like the original too.

*Corelli *
_12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6: Concertos 1, 4, 7, 8 (Christmas Concerto)
Sinfonia WoO1
Sonata a quattro WoO2_
- Musica Amphion directed from the harpsichord by Pieter-Jan Belder (Brilliant Classics)

A listen to my favourites of this cycle of Concerti Grossi, as I listened to all 12 during the week. Also to the bonuses on the disc, the sinfonia and sonata. *Corelli* is a fascinating figure, not only as an innovator who influenced so many composers of his time and beyond, but also for being at the epicentre of music during his era in Rome. I hope to do a blog about Corelli and connections to him across the ages.


----------



## Blancrocher

Aimard playing Messiaen's "Vingt Regards."


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Trio in G Major, KV 498

Arion Trio: Ilse von Alpenheim, piano -- Igor Ozim, violin -- Walter Grimmer, cello


----------



## Blake

Pinnock and Haydn - _The 'Sturm und Drang' Symphonies._ Expectedly amazing.


----------



## Mahlerian

Toshiro Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Tokyo Philharmonic Chorus, cond. Iwaki









Takemitsu wrote high praise both of this work and the conductor, who apparently gave a very memorable performance of Dvorak's "New World" Symphony that was very faithful to the score.


----------



## opus55

Berg: Lulu










After a long day of working on my deck, I doubt I will finish this opera.


----------



## Vaneyes

I jumped the gun on *Sibelius 4* "Saturday Symphony" listening, and while I was at it, listened to 1, 5, and 6. BPO/HvK (rec. 1976 - '81).

View attachment 42604


----------



## Varick

Doing a side by side comparison with the Schumann pieces.

So far Martha is blowing Kempff away. Martha is playing with her usual verve, flare, and passion. Kempff's playing sounds monotonous with bits of color here and there, but overall, rather dissapointed with Kempff's collection. I understand his earlier performances of these Schumann pieces are much better. He was getting a bit old, slow, and grey in his playing by the time he recorded these. They are very warm (not hot) and cold, but alas, mostly cold.

V


----------



## Mister Man




----------



## Il_Penseroso

Varick said:


> View attachment 42605
> 
> 
> Doing a side by side comparison with the Schumann pieces.
> 
> So far Martha is blowing Kempff away. Martha is playing with her usual verve, flare, and passion. Kempff's playing sounds monotonous with bits of color here and there, but overall, rather dissapointed with Kempff's collection. I understand his earlier performances of these Schumann pieces are much better. He was getting a bit old, slow, and grey in his playing by the time he recorded these. They are very warm (not hot) and cold, but alas, mostly cold.
> 
> V


It's a matter of taste... quite the opposite, with so far i prefer gentle aristocratic sound made by Kempff, even for a passionate composer like Schumann.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Symphony No. 82 in C Major, 'The Bear'; Symphony No. 83 in G minor, 
'The Hen' (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).









Back to the Paris symphonies - Kuijken's period sound has a nice bite. Excellent record.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If the opening movement seems a tad underwhelming, the performance, recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall, grows in stature resulting in the most glorious peroration.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruno Maderna's Oboe Concerto No.1 - Heinz Holliger, oboe, Gary Bertini, cond.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata No.275 in B Flat

Rachel Brown, flute -- Mark Caudle, cello -- James Johnstone, harpsichord


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruno Maderna's Quadrivium - Giuseppi Sinipoli, cond.


----------



## Ingélou

Funny - I'd posted Purcell's music for the funeral of Queen Mary on my Facebook page & my schoolfriend (recovering from shingles) said she needed something a bit more cheerful this morning. So, as I'd listened to the Purcell, and loved him, as always, I just picked a name out of the hat & got *Geminiani, 12 Concerti Grossi (after Corelli Op 5) by the Academy of Ancient Music*. 




*So - sorry, dear friend, but it's O felix culpa, since I happed on such glory - it's lovely - so spirited, and then so tender. Geminiani, you are indeed a name to conjure with - you're magical! *


----------



## JCarmel

Going on a Ram Raid this morning!

From the cd shelves...Christophe Rousset, Pieces De Clavecin









And from the virtual shelves of Spotify, Les Grands Motets, William Christie, Les Arts Florissants...to ensure that I'm able to grab all the goodies...when Prom No 17 comes along!









http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2014/july-29/14956


----------



## Guest

Sergei Rachmaninoff
Piano Concerto #2 In C Minor, Op. 18
Nikolai Lugansky; Sakari Oramo: City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## JCarmel

'Wotcha!' Jerome...hope you're having a good day?!

'Breaking News' from the Schubert 24 pence box_...lurve _that 'Trout Quintet' from The Budapest Quartet!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Ugo Amendola's String Quartet - Paul Klee Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 2 CD set is a bit of a mixed bag, but Karajan's 1965 _La Mer_ remains peerless.


----------



## JCarmel

Agree with you on that, Greg! I'll listen to it later!

This one is for Winterreisender...as I see that we both climaxed together (figuratively-speaking, of course?!) on 1000 posts this week?!...









Thomas Tallis, Spem in Alium, The Tallis Scholars on Gimell cd


----------



## bejart

Felice Giardini (1716-1796): String Trio in F Major, Op.20, No.2

Budapest String Trio: Ferenc Kiss, violin -- Sandor Papp, viola -- Csaba Onczay, cello


----------



## opus55

Haydn: The Creation










Could not find a good cover art image so I uploaded them


----------



## DrKilroy

A good way to inaugurate my first post in the new Current Listening thread:










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Haydn*: Keyboard Sonatas-- _No. 56 in D major_, _No. 57 in F major_ and _No. 58 in C major_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano









*J. S. Bach*: _'Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir', BWV 38_
Dorothee Mields, soprano
Pascal Bertin, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Concerto Palatino
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Quartet in F major, Op. 59 "Razumovsky No. 1"_
The Alexander String Quartet


----------



## JCarmel

Don't think that I could follow the score for Tallis's 40-part motet but as I mentioned on another thread, 
I find that following the score is a great way to enhance & increase one's enjoyment of music. 
So, combining it with watching the Play-off final for the Championship's last Premier League placement for the next football season, I'm going to make an English Concert-ed effort to follow my Dover score to Handel's Concerto Grossi....directed from the armchair, by Trevor Pinnock?!

















And then, I want to hear a rather neglected cd that I found on the not-so-dusty cd shelves (vacuumed this morning...) when I was looking for the Rousset Rameau cd's. It's Trevor Pinnock playing Rameau's Suites in A & E Minor...in well-recorded sound, If I remember correctly.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning all!









My night started with Haydn. Symphonies No. 66, 67 & 68. If my calculations are correct, and they usually are, then I'm two-thirds of the way through the Joseph Haydn symphonies set. Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica.















Twin bill for the Saturday Symphonies thread. Both discs had the same program of Sibelius' Symphony No. 1 & 4. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra on the left and Osmo Vanska led the Lahti Symphony Orchestra on the right.


----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Erwin and Elmire" (Bamert/Chandos)
Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartet in D (Klocker/cpo)
FJ Haydn - Piano Sonata #38 (McCabe/London)
WA Mozart -Symphony #14 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beethoven's two earliest piano concertos in joyful performances by the wonderful and mercurial Martha Argerich.


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87_
Trio Wanderer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 1.*

You have to pay attention, but this piece isn't that difficult to follow. Though he's using serial technique (the tone row used by Webern in his string quartet), he knows where to put instrumental interjections and changes of color to keep you from zoning out into confusion. The liner notes are very detailed also a provide a good road map for what you're hearing.


----------



## Varick

Il_Penseroso said:


> It's a matter of taste... quite the opposite, with so far i prefer gentle aristocratic sound made by Kempff, even for a passionate composer like Schumann.


Yes, it is a matter of taste. However, I must ask if you have heard earlier recordings of Kempff's Schumann (I believe mid-late '60's?)? According to some reviewers (whom I trust and find our tastes simpatico), he did a much better job in his "younger" days. Was wondering if you could verify.



JCarmel said:


> And then, I want to hear a rather neglected cd that I found on the not-so-dusty cd shelves (vacuumed this morning...) when I was looking for the Rousset Rameau cd's. It's Trevor Pinnock playing Rameau's Suites in A & E Minor...in well-recorded sound, If I remember correctly.
> 
> View attachment 42624


It's tough to go wrong with Pinnock in the Baroque. However, I am unfamiliar with any of his works from the French Baroque. May I please have your thoughts on that recording? Thanks.

V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Chopin - Polonaises*

3 Polonaises, Op.71
6 Polonaises, op.posth
Polonaise No. 1 in C# min. op. 26, n. 1
Polonaise No. 2 in Eb min. op. 26, n. 2
Polonaise No. 3 in A Maj. op. 40, n. 1 'Militare'
Polonaise No. 4 in C min. op. 40, n. 2
Polonaise in F# minor Op. 44
Polonaise in A flat Op. 53 'Eroica'
Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat Op. 61

Vladimir Ashkenazy (Piano) [Decca]

Continuing my approximately chronological wander through 18th and 19th century solo piano music. This was well reviewed in the Penguin Guide, but I've found it less than completely inspired, though worthy enough. I realise I've had the CDs for a long time without feeling the need to listen very often. Any suggestions for a better performance?


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## DrKilroy

TurnaboutVox said:


> Continuing my approximately chronological wander through 18th and 19th century solo piano music. This was well reviewed in the Penguin Guide, but I've found it less than completely inspired, though worthy enough. I realise I've had the CDs for a long time without feeling the need to listen very often. Any suggestions for a better performance?


I like Ashkenazy's recordings of Chopin, but you should also try Pollini and Rubinstein.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Blake

Going to try and tackle this behemoth mammoth... if I'm not back in a few years, call the authorities...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Not without a certain degree of difficulty, I have been listening to these symphonies as I set up my new (that is, 'pre-loved' and refurbished) PC and update the Linux version as the new machine will support a much newer distribution, all using a broadband connection which won't stay connected for more than 10 minutes at a time, and often much less. But I'm getting there, and listening in single movements to:

*Sibelius - Symphonies No. 4, Op. 63 & No. 6, Op. 104*
City of Birmingham SO, Simon Rattle [EMI, 1987]

These are the only recordings I possess - but I think they're very good, and I have always liked the 6th symphony particularly. I gather that the critical response at the time of release was a bit mixed. I'm not sure why I've not got to know the 4th better as I really enjoyed listening today. I have been thinking of buying a complete CD set (I have #1, 2 and 7 on LP only) if it's not too expensive.


----------



## tdc

Just finished listening to Ravel's 3 early Cantatas that he entered at the Prix de Rome. Not bad, but not works I think I'll return to very often. It seems he composed these works in a more conservative manner than his usual style, perhaps hoping to please the judges or not ruffle too many feathers? I don't know. I thought I was listening to Puccini there for a second.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Wagner*
Die Meistersinger

Chorus of the Dresden State Opera &
Saxon State Orchestra
Rudolf Kempe, Conductor

From the ARGUMENT:

Walter takes his place on the mound and commences to sing the immortal Prize Song. Silence falls on all, wonder evident on every face . . .


----------



## ptr

*Jean Sibelius* - Symphony No 4 (EMI)









Hallé Orchestra u. Sir John Barbirolli

Viva Giovanni! And next to play:

*Andrew Lloyd-Webber* - Variations (MCA 1978)









Don Airey, Grand Piano, ARP Odyssey, Minimoog, Solina String Ensemble, Fender Rhodes Piano; Rod Argent, Grand Piano, Minimoog, Roland RS-202, Yamaha CS-80; Gary Moore, Gibson Les Paul, Rickenbacker electric 12 string Guitar, Guild acoustic, Fender Stratocaster; Barbara Thompson, Flute, Alto Flute, Alto & Tenor Saxophone; Jon Hiseman, Arbiter Auto-Tune drums, Paiste cymbals & gongs, Percussion; John Mole, Fender Precision Bass, Hayman fretless bass guitar; Julian Lloyd Webber, cello

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Delius*: Sea Drift, which was premiered on this date in 1906 (Essen, Germany). :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boulez - Piano Sonatas*

Première Sonate
Deuxième Sonate
Troisième Sonate

Idil Biret [Naxos, 1995]

The splendid Idil Biret's Boulez piano sonatas are vivid and crystalline


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (1745?-1799): Violin Concerto No.13 in G Major

Frantisek Priesler Jr, leading the Pilsen Radio Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## JCarmel

Just managing to get my Sibelius 4th Symphony 'listen' in before the European Championship Cup Final...Atletico Madrid V Real Madrid!

Anthony Collins conducting the LSO


----------



## Guest

Yet another fire-breathing young pianist who's been dubbed "the next Horowitz." Maybe...maybe...










His first name is Behzod--he's not one of those single name types!


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Backofen (1768-1839?): Clarinet Quintet in B Flat, Op.15

Jane Booth on clarinet and Max Mandel on 2n viola with members of the Eybler Quartet: Julia Weidman, violin -- Patrick g. Jordan, viola -- Margaret Gay, cello


----------



## ptr

*Gustav Mahler* - Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen & Kindertotenlieder (EMI)









Dame Janet Baker, mezzo; Hallé Orchestra u. John Barbirolli

Magnificent!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Boulez - Piano Sonatas*
> 
> Première Sonate
> Deuxième Sonate
> Troisième Sonate


I'm hearing Pierre-Laurent Aimard play the complete Boulez piano works next March in Berkeley...should be quite a show!`


----------



## DrKilroy

I am postponing my Saturday Symphony listening for Grieg's Piano Concerto with Richter and Matacic:










I haven't listened to this one for a while; and this is the first time I listen to this recording.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## senza sordino

I've not posted in a few days, some not so good things going on at work. I'm a high school teacher in British Columbia. 'Nuff said.

I've been listening all week, but this morning I've been on a *Handel* trip

Water Music, the Alchymist, Musick for ye old Royale Fireworks, concerti a due coir, two arias for wind band








Coronation Anthems, Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne


----------



## Sonata

Like many other people, I listened to Sibelius' fourth symphony.....a pure coincidence! I didn't know that was the planned Saturday symphony. I really enjoyed it, it was my first listen to that particular symphony.

Rachmaninoff: solo piano music played by Michael Ponti. Again, my first real listen to any significant solo Rach piano music other than snippets here or there. I bought this a few months ago and I'm finally getting around to playing it. I've so far played 10 preludes, variations on Corellli, and 9 etudes-tableaux. Good stuff!

Lots of Verdi lately too, currently in the middle of first listen to Ballo in Maschera.


----------



## DrKilroy

I already know the Maazel version very well (and I like it), so I am going to try the Berglund/Helsinki recording today.










Best regards, Dr


----------



## tdc

Listening to Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No. 1 - Chailly with the RCO

A tight, coherent and rich work, with (from my perspective) hints of lush Romanticism and pastoral scenes. An excellent piece, I find it quite different from the intense, passionate and perhaps darker and more introspective Chamber Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Morimur

*Eugène Ysaÿe - Sonatas for Solo Violin (Zehetmair)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lope de Aguirre said:


>


Wonderful music making.


----------



## LancsMan

*Scharwenka: Piano Concerto No. 4 in F minor & Sauer: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor* Stephen Hough and the City of Birmingham Orchestra conducted by Lawrence Foster on hyperion








Having just returned from 11 nights camping I'm quite happy to listen to some music. Strangely I've selected this disc, which is not favourite repertoire for me (too many notes?). It's Volume 11 from hyperion's 'The Romantic Piano Concerto' series. Scharwenka and Sauer were both virtuoso pianists as well as composers.

These romantic concertos are very well played, and certainly are engaging, but maybe somewhat inconsequential musically speaking. Apparently Mahler conducted the second performance of the Sauer concerto. These are first recordings of these particular works.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Ades conducting the world premiere of his Totentanz at the 2013 Proms.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 25 Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe, BWV 138 Warum betrübst du dich mein Herz?, BWV 105 Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht, BWV 46 Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgendein Schmerz sei

By Hana Blažiková [soprano], Damien Guillon [alto], Thomas Hobbs [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe [dir.], on φ









Franz Schubert - 21 Lieder
By Dieterich Fischer-Dieskau [baritone], Gerald Moore [piano], on EMI


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV9 "Salvation has come to us"

Fot the 6th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, between 1731-1735

Soprano: Edith Mathis; Contralto: Julia Hamari; Tenor: Peter Schreier; Bass: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bartok: String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, & 5* Takacs Quartet on Decca







I'm listening to the first disk of the Takacs Quartet complete Bartok String Quartets. Very strong performances of probably the finest cycle of quartets in the twentieth century - although I have to say the Shostakovich string quartets are very strong contenders for me!


----------



## Varick

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Chopin - Polonaises*
> 
> 3 Polonaises, Op.71
> 6 Polonaises, op.posth
> Polonaise No. 1 in C# min. op. 26, n. 1
> Polonaise No. 2 in Eb min. op. 26, n. 2
> Polonaise No. 3 in A Maj. op. 40, n. 1 'Militare'
> Polonaise No. 4 in C min. op. 40, n. 2
> Polonaise in F# minor Op. 44
> Polonaise in A flat Op. 53 'Eroica'
> Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat Op. 61
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy (Piano) [Decca]
> 
> Continuing my approximately chronological wander through 18th and 19th century solo piano music. This was well reviewed in the Penguin Guide, but I've found it less than completely inspired, though worthy enough. I realise I've had the CDs for a long time without feeling the need to listen very often. Any suggestions for a better performance?


You can't go wrong with Rubinstein with ANY Chopin. IMO, NO ONE does it better, and there are a lot who do it rather well.



Vesuvius said:


> Going to try and tackle this behemoth mammoth... if I'm not back in a few years, call the authorities...
> 
> View attachment 42637


That is quite the undertaking. I have toyed with buying that collection again and again, but never pulled the trigger... YET. I have many of his symphonies but piece-meal. Good luck!

V


----------



## GreenMamba

Berg's Lyric Suite, Duke Quartet (courtesy of Spotify)


----------



## bejart

Brahms: Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.68

Sir George Solti conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Varick

Finally getting to listen to the rest of this 4 CD set. It takes time, because I can't just listen to one piece and then go to the next piece. I have to then hear the same pieces from other performers I have in my collection. Just finished List's Piano Sonata in B minor, but I couldn't just go right into Brahms Rhapsodies. I had to listen to Horowitz, Josef Hoffman, Brendel, & Louis Lortie perform them as well.

So, these compilation CD's sometimes take days/weeks to finish. But this is one of my favorite parts of listening to music; Listening to other performer's interpretation.

I never tire of Martha's playing. She is a giant amongst pianists. I am so glad I have gotten to hear her live about 10 times already, and as of about 5 years ago (I haven't heard her live since), she showed no sign of age affecting her vibrant and energetic playing.

V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I can always anticipate 12 hours for any major job on the PC - and today has been no exception, thanks to a series of crashes just as Linux Ubuntu software was updating after installing the latest distribution. Vox Junior had to be called in for IT support, as per.

But I'm now back up and running, albeit with a strange font in Firefox. But I don't dare to attempt to change that tonight!

Currently listening to the rest of the Hummel disc I started to dip into yesterday.

*Hummel

Klaviersonate in F minor Op. 20
Klaviersonate in F sharp minor Op. 81
Klaviersonate in D, Op. 106*

Stephen Hough (piano) [Hyperion]

The latter two are the real deal, let me tell you, really original and well crafted works with nods forward to Schumann, Chopin and Alkan. They are very well played by Stephen Hough on an excellent Hyperion recording.


----------



## JCarmel

TurnaboutVox...have you tried the Howard Shelley recordings of Hummel?

Schumann Frauenliebe und Leben Edith Mathis, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No.13 in B flat minor, Op. 138* (1970)
*String Quartet No.11 in F minor, Op. 122* (1966)
Fitzwilliam String Quartet [Decca L'Oiseau-Lyre]










I am sad that so many on TC find Shostakovich's music so unbearably bleak. It speaks to me, especially the late string quartets. And although sad, bleak and despairing, this is an artistic response to sadness, despair and suffering, and a grave and great one. And I believe that it helped me to try to face such realities in my own life at a time of terrible illness.

I find the Fitzwilliam Quartet's performance of this [Op. 138] stark and beautiful (in my opinion) work utterly sublime, and very moving.


----------



## Guest

What a glorious recording and performance. DG can actually make a good recording every now and again! This one is weighty, detailed, and spacious. Hahn plays like an angel, so it's an easy recommendation. Not sure how good the normal CD sounds.


----------



## scratchgolf

This morning i went through the entire RVW symphony cycle. Schubert's 9th while cutting the grass. Mendelssohn String Octet while cooking. For this evening, Atterberg's 6th and Bruch's Violin Concertos.


----------



## scratchgolf

Le Beau Serge said:


>


I must admit, I had to do a double take after seeing the name of the violist


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Suites 3 and 4 New Philharmonia Orchestra/Antal Dorati

The remaining two suites from this CD set, every bit as enjoyable as the first two, methinks I shall be returning to this quite often. These are works that deserve to be better known, though in performances of this calibre they could hardly fail.


----------



## bejart

Franz Lachner (1803-1890): Suite No.1 in D Minor, Op.113

Stephen Gunzenhauser directing the Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra of Katowice


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Oundjian and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in John Adams' "Harmonielehre" and "Short Ride in a Fast Machine"; Richter in Schubert's Piano Sonata in G major.


----------



## JCarmel

My 'like' is for the one on the right, Blancrocher?!....

I'm having a great time with my latest cheapie purchase...not only as it has provided even cheaper cds, 'cos I got two for the price of a penny this time (plus p&p) but with 98 tracks between the two discs, featuring the 20th centuries greatest pianists, its acting as a great aide-memoire & 'suggestion box' to direct & then inspire listening on Spotify, to the recordings of these great musicians.


----------



## Cosmos

After a long day, *Liszt-Busoni* the Adagio from the "Ad nos..." Fantasy. One of my favorite pieces ever. Wolf Harden, Piano.


----------



## Sid James

*J.S. Bach* _Keyboard Concerto in F minor, BWV 1056_
*Haydn* _Piano Concerto in D major_
*Mozart* _Piano Concerto #12_
- Alicia de Larrocha, piano with London Sinfonietta under David Zinman (Decca Eloquence)

Recently got my hands on this reissue, and I just gave it the first listen.* Haydn's concerto* got a couple of plays, I've loved this ever since I had it on tape with Alfred Brendel as soloist. Larrocha's performance was great, funnily enough the middle movement had shades of both Mozart's _Elvira Madigan_ theme and Beethoven's _Moonlight _sonata. Well, Papa influenced them both, didn't he?

I also took in the *Bach and Mozart concertos,* which I have heard before but never owned (although I think I own a transcription of the slow movement of the Bach). I will relisten to these too at some point, and their slow movements grabbed me the most too. Perhaps Alicia de Larrocha's style lends emphasis to the more contemplative aspects of this music, she came across as letting the music speak for itself rather than worrying too much about adding her own ego to the mix.










*Dvorak* _Cello Concerto, Op. 104_
- Pierre Fournier, cello with Orchestra della Radio della Svizzera Italiana under Hermann Scherchen (live recording at Teatro Apollo in Lugano, 1962)

*Dvorak's Cello Concerto *by comparison sent me right to the depths, its the first time this performance has moved me to tears. That was in the slow movement, after dark and heavy pounding sounds from the whole orchestra give way to the cello with a sad but consoling melody. The famous birdsong duets between cello and winds where great too, there are many suggestions of nature scenes here, as usual with Dvorak.

None other than Brahms said he would have been proud to have composed this piece (and he famously said the same thing about Strauss' Blue Danube waltz). That was a big compliment, given that sometimes he had a sharp tongue. I suppose like many of us he was moved by the emotion of this work, but also its symphonic nature, technical mastery and unity of ideas.










*Album: Baroque Masterpieces for Harpsichord* (on Regis label)
*Arne *_Sonata # 6 in G_
*Greene* _Overture in D major_
*Handel* _Suite # 5 "Harmonious Blacksmith"_
*Rameau* _Pieces en Concerts_
*D. Scarlatti* _Sonatas (selection of 6)_
- Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

Taking this in after some months away from it, and hearing new things. I see JCarmel has been listening to *Rameau's* harpsichord music in the interim, and the contrasts in sound in his pieces here grabbed me a lot. In one part, the instrument sounded like a lute!

The rest is great too, and its a good compendum of harpsichord composition. Moving from *Scarlatti's* sonatas that are always in two parts, to the more complex works of *Handel *and *Rameau.* You've also got the two Englishmen, *Greene and Arne,* who absorbed influences from the continent, among them Corelli (maybe via Handel?).

*Handel's Harmonious Blacksmith* still bounces along, the air and variations became part of one of Percy Grainger's most famous fripperies, _Handel in the Strand._ No wonder, with those quirky rhythms that have many similarities to folk and popular music of the early 20th century. I am understanding what some people say now, Baroque is not only about control but also freedom within that control (the ornamentation of each individual player being a big part of that).

Interesting and enjoyable music, I was glad to get back to this as well.


----------



## JCarmel

I've just written about a Hermann in the Stepping Stones thread, Sid!
I posted a youtube link to Pierre Fournier performing the Dvorak Cello Concerto about a month ago, with Celibidache conducting...I thought he played the concerto wonderfully. I also like his recording best of the Bach Cello Suites.









I always enjoy reading your Posts, Sid...they are full of information & interest & its nice to be around at a time when I can tell you this. But its just gone 3am now...& I really must attempt _some_ sleep. Enjoy the rest of your musical day!


----------



## GreenMamba

Berg Violin Concerto, Mutter, Levine/CSO

dun, da-dun, dun, dun.


----------



## samurai

Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.88*, performed by the Staatskapelle Dresden under the baton of Herbert Blomstedt.
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.6 in C Major, D 589,* once again featuring Maestro Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68 {"Pastoral"},* rendered by the Karl Bohm led Vienna Philharmonic.
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.5 in B Major, D 485,* again, with Maestro Bohm leading the Vienna Philharmonic. 
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphony No.28 in C Major, K.200; Symphony No.33 in B-Flat Major, K.319 and Symphony No.35 in D Major, K.385 {"Haffner"}.* All three symphonies feature George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I've spent the entire day trying fix an old work associates laptop. So far I have spent 12 hours on it and it still needs some work. At least I finally got it to where it doesn't take 10 minutes to boot up anymore. There were so many viruses and malware it was almost more than I wanted to take on. I never get paid enough for doing this kind of stuff for people but somehow I can't charge them what the job was really worth and I also can't say no, especially to people I know. It was bad enough having to spend a weekend rebuilding my own computer a couple weeks back. Oh well...at least I got to listen to some good music while I wait for my tools to do their job. I find at times like this when I'm all stressed out it helps to listen to Sibelius really loudly! Fortunately my wife understands and also enjoys Sibelius so all is well! 










Kevin


----------



## Morimur

Kevin Pearson said:


> I've spent the entire day trying fix an old work associates laptop. So far I have spent 12 hours on it and it still needs some work. At least I finally got it to where it doesn't take 10 minutes to boot up anymore. There were so many viruses and malware it was almost more than I wanted to take on. I never get paid enough for doing this kind of stuff for people but somehow I can't charge them what the job was really worth and I also can't say no, especially to people I know. It was bad enough having to spend a weekend rebuilding my own computer a couple weeks back. Oh well...at least I got to listen to some good music while I wait for my tools to do their job. I find at times like this when I'm all stressed out it helps to listen to Sibelius really loudly! Fortunately my wife understands and also enjoys Sibelius so all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Tell your associate to buy a Mac already.


----------



## opus55

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci


----------



## Winterreisender

Today I'm going for a Bach harpsichord marathon in the company of Christophe Rousset.

Started with Italian Concerto:










and now onto the French Suites:


----------



## scratchgolf

samurai said:


> Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.88*, performed by the Staatskapelle Dresden under the baton of Herbert Blomstedt.
> Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.6 in C Major, D 589,* once again featuring Maestro Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden.
> Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68 {"Pastoral"},* rendered by the Karl Bohm led Vienna Philharmonic.
> Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.5 in B Major, D 485,* again, with Maestro Bohm leading the Vienna Philharmonic.
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphony No.28 in C Major, K.200; Symphony No.33 in B-Flat Major, K.319 and Symphony No.35 in D Major, K.385 {"Haffner"}.* All three symphonies feature George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


That's an evening of listening I'd pay top dollar for. The Schubert/Bohm, Beethoven/Bohm combos are amongst my most cherished recordings and brought a smile to my face. I'm assuming you own the same recording as I.


----------



## jim prideaux

start the day with Haydn 82nd,83rd and 84th symphonies performed by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.

yesterday I remembered I had the Rattle and CBSO recording of the Walton 1st-have always turned to the Daniels Naxos recording,partially because it is coupled with the Partita-the Rattle appears on reflection to be that much 'brighter' and 'insistent'!


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Norgard's Constellations - Juha Kangas, cond.


----------



## PetrB

brotagonist said:


> *Embedded (You Tube and other) videos don't help, either. Even just to load a single page with those videos makes it difficult to load and scroll a single page.* My preference would be for linking to, not embedding, videos.


*Amen to that!* ..............................


----------



## PetrB

DavidA said:


> Mind you, with Cage you could mix anything with anything and not really notice!


True only for some. Others think anything much past Brahms, for example, sounds like the orchestra is tuning up. But, fact of life... sometimes...








Other fact of life, the comment about mixing Cage with anything is as antique / stale as is that sarcastic "Are they through tuning up?" comment.

It is time for some fresh invention coming from the mines of wordcraft to verbally vilify the 20th & 21st century rep some seem to love not liking so much


----------



## SimonNZ

William Schuman's A Question Of Taste - Gerard Schwarz, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful Handel, as usual, from Mr Daniels, _O Lord whose mercies numberless_ from *Saul* quite outstanding, his legato perfection, his use of the text so telling.

Before I heard Daniels (live in concert at the Barbican), I'd had no time for countertenors, finding the likes of Deller and Bowman altogether too hooty. Daniels changed my attitude completely; a real communicator, with a beautiful voice, used with astonishing skill and taste.


----------



## SimonNZ

Joji Yuasa's Territory - Tokyo Quintet


----------



## JCarmel

I too have picked out that 4 cd Rousset box for listening-to today, Winterreisender! And I note that samurai has been listening to George Szell....
I'm listening to Schubert's 8th, 'the Unfinished' at the moment from my Schubert box, conducted by George Szell with The Cleveland Orchestra. I was initially impressed by the 'Allegro moderato' but it seems to fall-away somewhat & lose my attention in the 'Andante' that follows. 
I grew up listening to quite a lot of Szell, my Dad actually might have had this very interpretation, though I've not been able to find the LP sleeve image that fits the memory yet... & there were plenty of Szells-on-the-shelves of Leicester's record library to borrow. I'm sure that I have several cds in my collection where he directs the orchestra....but I'm thinking that if particular profundity is sought, Szell might not be your man? 
(I don't know, what a cheek, hey? I'd probably be hard-pushed now to tinkle a triangle in Time, yet here I am dismissing something produced by an undoubtedly great man?!)
Still, 'The heart has its reasons of which reason knows nothing' & ultimately, mine is not responding to Szell's interpretation as much as it should?!


----------



## Jeff W

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/05/19/

Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 & 7 conducted by Ivan Fischer and played by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Of all my recent purchases, this seems to be getting the most plays. I just don't seem to be able to get enough of Mutter's Mozart at the moment.


----------



## SimonNZ

Philippe Manoury's Zeitlauf - Ensemble InterContemporain, Peter Eötvös, dir.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge*

*Phantasy Piano Quartet in F# minor*
Marianne Thorsen, violin; Laurence Power, viola; Paul Watkins, 'cello; Ian Brown, piano

*Cello Sonata*
Paul Watkins, 'cello; Ian Brown, piano

*Folk tunes for String Quartet:*
An Irish Melody: The Londonderry Air
Cherry Ripe
Sally in our Alley
Sir Roger de Coverley
Marianne Thorsen, Laura Samuel, violins; Laurence power, viola; Paul Watkins, 'cello

*Violin Sonata*
Marianne Thorsen, violin; Ian Brown, piano

The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, rec. 2012]



> *Andrew Clements in The Guardian:*
> 
> The Cello Sonata that Frank Bridge completed in 1917 was the first in the magnificent series of works that form the core of his still underrated achievement, and the bridge between the Edwardian good manners of his early style, exemplified in this Nash Ensemble collection by the Phantasy Piano Quartet of 1910 and four string-quartet arrangements of British and Irish folk tunes, and the modernist-tinged unease of his greatest music. The sonata receives a wonderfully searching performance from Paul Watkins and Ian Brown, complemented by Marianne Thorsen's account, again with Brown, of the Violin Sonata of 1932. By then, Bridge's mature style was fully formed, with its conciseness and thematic economy; the earlier lyricism is there, but as just one part of an expressive web. Thorsen and Brown catch those moodswings perfectly.


My new disc of the week. I had a few new discs to choose from, but chose this disc of Bridge's chamber music over orchestral and vocal works as I've listened to a lot of those in recent days.

This disc is stunning (as I think someone else also said a week or two back). These are my second recordings of the 'modernist-tinged' Phantasy Quartet (Maggini Qt and Martin Roscoe) and the romantic but chromatic 'cello sonata (Rostropovich and Britten, on LP) but the first of the 'Folk Tunes' and the wonderful modernist violin sonata. The Nash Ensemble versions are fully the match of my earlier versions.

Bridge has been consistently amongst my favourite composers over the last year or two, since I began to acquire more of his solo piano and chamber works.

To cap a fine release, the cover art is 'Chalk Paths' by Eric Ravilius (1903-42), the war artist who was killed in action off Iceland.


----------



## Taggart

Following on from a recommendation on http://www.talkclassical.com/32308-baroque-abundance.html#post664660










disc 7 of










Pleasant throughout, beautiful in parts.


----------



## JCarmel

"I just don't seem to be able to get enough of Mutter's Mozart at the moment...." 
I could imagine that some admirers might not seem able to get enough of the rest?!! She is an impressive tremendously-talented human being....depressingly-so methinks!

I tried to find the Tragic Overture on that podcast...but couldn't do so...so I'm digging-out Sir Adrian for it & then listening-to the sublime Alto Rhapsody from Dame Janet...just the thing to calm me down before the Grand Prix at Monaco gets going!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

JCarmel said:


> I tried to find the Tragic Overture on that podcast...but couldn't do so...so I'm digging-out Sir Adrian for it & then listening-to the sublime Alto Rhapsody from Dame Janet...just the thing to calm me down before the Grand Prix at Monaco gets going!


I once heard Dame Janet sing the Alto Rhapsody live at the Barbican. Completely knocked me out, the moment when the minor changes to the major was a moment of pure magic, Dame Janet's voice floating out over the male chorus. I shall never forget it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

JCarmel said:


> "I just don't seem to be able to get enough of Mutter's Mozart at the moment...."
> I could imagine that some admirers might not seem able to get enough of the rest?!! She is an impressive tremendously-talented human being....depressingly-so methinks!


Why depressingly so? Dauntingly so, maybe, but depressingly? I'm not sure I understand you.


----------



## SimonNZ

Harrison Birtwistle's An Imaginary Landscape - Paul Daniel, cond.


----------



## omega

Schubert, _Drei Klavierstücke_ - Pianist : A. Brendel


----------



## Badinerie

Back listening to Classical after a long break. Back to Bach, and have this one on the Turntable. Lovely singer.









Next up its these two... Good old CFP's


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata in G Minor, No.1 of Three Parts

Claudio Ferrarini leading the Accademia Farnese


----------



## Guest

This morning I've been listening to symphonies of less than 30 minutes in length.








Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9, Petrenko








Haydn, Symphony No. 94, Bruggen








Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4, Norrington








Schubert, Symphony No. 5, Solti








Borodin, Symphony No. 2, Davis


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven

Sonatas for 'cello and piano

No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5/2
No. 4 in C, Op. 102/1
No. 5 in D, Op. 102/2*

Paul Tortelier, Eric Heidsieck [HMV (LP), 1972]

I finally couldn't stand the 'snap. crackle and pop' of these two LPs and thoroughly cleaned them with distilled water and undyed methanol, with startling results (though I must clean them a second time to get rid of one or two loud noises which have remained.

This is a fabulous, penetrative and dynamic reading of the Beethoven 'cello sonatas, I have to admit, better than my CD version (the Brendels).


----------



## Badinerie

Isopropyl alcohol is my cleanser of choice for stubborn marks. Luke warm water on a soft cotton cloth for wiping the surface of a lightly mucky disc. Squeezing the cloth first to make sure it doesnt drip. I have been known to dip an lp in a sink of luke warm very lightly soapy water as a last resort, you have to make sure you dont rub the label though as sometimes the dye will run off onto the LP surface!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Inspired by JCarmel, I pulled out my disc of Dame Janet doing the Brahms Alto Rhapsody, which is here coupled with her wonderful recording of the Wagner _Wesendonck Lieder_. If the Strauss songs don't represent Dame Janet at her very best, this is nonetheless a treasurable disc.


----------



## DaveS

Schumann by Benno Moiseiwitsch(there's a spelling that's tough to remember) via YouTube:






Hadn't listened or watched this gentleman before. Someone on here(sorry, too lazy to go back and research) recommended him, and his playing of this composer. Pretty impressive ivory tinkling, if I must say so.
Enjoyed it so much, that I went on to listen to his rendition of Fantasiestucke, Op.12 also via YouTube:






Enjoy just about anything Schumann.


----------



## Vasks

_Complete Creatures_

*Beethoven - Creatures of Prometheus (Dausgaard/Simax)*


----------



## MozartsGhost

Mozart

Mass in C Major (K317) "Coronation"
Vesperae Solennes de Confessore in C Major (K339)
Chorus of the Sarrebruck Conservatory under the direction of Herbert Schmolzi
Chamber Orchestra of the Sarre
Karl Ristenpart, conductor

From the liner notes:

It is easy for most of us to enjoy Mozart's remarkable sacred works as sheer music, for their content of light-hearted gaiety, their sprightly choruses, limpidly beautiful solo arias and decorative vocal ensembles. (Only the last, the Requiem, is of a more solemn cast throughout.) We listen to these works in the concert hall, or in special musical services or on records, not as parts of a church service. If we are inspired by them, the joy we feel is in itself a kind of religious experience. Music of this extraordinary sublimity carries its own heavenly message for those with ears to hear.


----------



## Jeff W

It occurred to me that Sunday is Streaming Sunday for me as I stream a lot of radio shows on this day!

http://instantencore.com/music/details.aspx?PId=5111449

Mozart - Trio in E major for Piano, Violin, and Cello, K. 542
Gloria Chien, piano; Sean Lee, violin; Mihai Marica, cello

Korngold - Quintet in E major for Piano, Two Violins, Viola, and Cello, Op. 15 
Gloria Chien, piano; Kristin Lee, Sean Lee, violin; Richard O'Neill, viola; Mihai Marica, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

DaveS said:


> Schumann by Benno Moiseiwitsch
> 
> Hadn't listened or watched this gentleman before. Someone on here(sorry, too lazy to go back and research) recommended him, and his playing of this composer. Pretty impressive ivory tinkling, if I must say so.
> Enjoy just about anything Schumann.


It might have been Shropshire Moose as he is pretty knowledgeable about historic performers. If you like all things Schumann, you might try the Irish pianist Finghin Collins: I think his two double CDs issued on Claves are absolutely outstanding (though not cheap).

Current listening:

I'm going with my theme of Germanno-British chamber music with:

*Frederick Delius - Violin Sonatas*

Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. (1892)
Violin Sonata No.1 (1905-14)
Violin Sonata No.2 (1923)
Violin Sonata No.3 (1930)

Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano) - [Delius - The Four Violin Sonatas, Sony; 2009]

The early 1892 sonata is relatively new to me. Delius's first numbered violin sonata is a numinous masterpiece. Tasmin Little and Piers Lane's performances are outstanding and the recording excellent.












> The four Delius violin sonatas are here done with unblinking and almost daunting passion. This playing glories in Delius's early sunrise as well as the sustained pain of his prolonged sunset. There is something of Franck in the 1892 Sonata in B Op. Posth. which is well worth getting to know. It may not be mature Delius but it reflects superbly confident writing in the highest romantic manner. Notable is the shredded and hooded tone of the start of the second movement introduction. The single movement Second Sonata drifts into a harmonic haze seemingly in sight of Bridge's lichen-hung brook where Ophelia drifts. The 1930 Third Sonata's piano part, in its meno mosso, touches on a twilight world recreated in Bax's songs to words by A.E. and Seamus O'Sullivan. This is a land of warm contentment and it is invoked with great allusive power in the heart-stilling lento (tr. 9). This final Sonata is closely related in mood to the Violin Concerto.
> 
> To summarise then: magical performances and at bargain price.
> 
> -- Rob Barnett, MusicWeb International


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Andolink

Spent most of last night experimenting with the various settings of my new balanced headphone cross-feeder listening to...

*Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartet in D major, Op. 17 no. 6_
The London Haydn Quartet









*Johannes Brahms*: _Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 101_
Trio Wanderer









*J. S. Bach*: _ 'Was mein Gott will, das g'scheh allzeit', BWV111_; _'Liebster Immanuel, Herzog der Frommen', BWV123_
Yukari Nonoshita, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Andreas Weller, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









Joseph Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 48 in C major
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano









*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 no. 1_
Takács Quartet


----------



## omega

Today's musical discovery: 
Poul Ruders (Danish composer, 1949 - ): _Violin Concerto_
Solist: Erik Heide | Aarhus Symphony Orchestra | Conductor: Thomas Sondergard








Somtimes, it's worth getting lost on Spotify...


----------



## JCarmel

F. Delius, Violin Concerto, Tasmin Little, Welsh National Opera Orchestra conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras









I'm going to join you, Turnabout...in a 'dollop' of Delius?!

And then something that I have neglected of late...that is perfect music for playing cards to....HAYDN'S PIANO TRIOS.
I wonder if Haydn might have enjoyed a game of cards? I think he would have.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Minor

Thomas Kalb conducting the Philharmonisches Orchester der Stadt Heidelberg


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
Joachim: Violin Concerto in G minor
Verdi: La Traviata


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*

Clarinet Concerto, in A, K622
Quintet for Clarinet & Strings in A, K581

Jost Michaels, Clarinet
Endres Quartett

From the liner notes:

In October 1791, Mozart might have felt his approaching death, his strength had declined so much. His worries were greater than ever, and the success of the _magic flute_ (first performed on September 30th) had yet to be confirmed. The last _Piano Concerto_ in B Flat, its moving perfection, seemed already music from another world; but the _Clarinet Concerto_, probably because the idea dates back to 1789, does not give us so tragic a message. Its undeniable beauty is not that of renunciation, and it is only the date in the catalogue which reminds us that it is animated by the same spirit as the Kyrie of the Requiem.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Rubinstein*
Symphony no. II in C Major "Ocean" op. 42
-The Wuppertal Symphony Orchestra/George Hanson.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Drivetime today was Bernstein's Songs, Arias and Bacarolles on Koch from 1991.

It was very relaxing particularly this evening when the heavens opened and traffic slowed to a snail's pace as no-one could see further than the next car's fender.









It's worth a listen as is most stuff on the label.


----------



## Vasks

The player in the middle makes me hear Jerry Seinfeld saying _ "Hello, Newman" _


----------



## Oliver




----------



## LancsMan

*Bartok: String Quartets Nos. 2, 4 & 6* Takacs Quartet on Decca








I'm listening to the second disk of the Takacs compete Bartok string quartets. This covers the even number quartets.

Bartok's second quartet is the real deal, and could be no one else but Bartok. The breakthrough to his unique string quartet style.

The fourth quartet (in 5 movements) starts with a dense and aggressive movement - possibly not the easiest movement for a Bartok novice. There are two short scherzo's full of individual colour (pizzicato in the second scherzo) either side of a wonderful atmospheric slow movement. The final movement is somewhat a mirror of the first movement in it's aggressive stance.

The sixth quartet is in the later Bartok style - which some may find easier to approach. It's marvellous music and my only problem with it is in determining whether it or the fifth quartet is my favourite.


----------



## shangoyal

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Listening to the 1955 recording by Glenn Gould, and loving it more than ever before. There is something like the feeling of first love in how Gould almost runs to capture the notes with his piano - delightful playing.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.23 in A Major, KV 488

Peter Maag directing the Vienna Volksoper Orchestra -- Walter Klien, piano


----------



## DrKilroy

Is it acceptable to listen to the Saturday Symphony on Monday? I still haven't listened to Sibelius 4th and I am totally not in the mood for it.  Tomorrow I will probably be feeling down, so it should be ideal.  


Best regards, Dr


----------



## DaveS

More Moiseiwitsch...Beethoven Sonata 21 and Chopin Sonata 3. Both via YouTube.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV10 "My soul doth magnify the Lord"

For the Feast of the Visitation of Mary - Leipzig, 1724

Soprano: Edith Mathis; Contralto: Anna Reynolds; Tenor: Peter Schreier; Bass: Kurt Moll

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on DG







In my younger days when I first heard this symphony I was initially rather baffled and not too impressed. It was only the second Mahler symphony I had heard, after being bowled over by the sixth. However the more I listened to it the more it grew on me, such that I now count is as my favourite Mahler symphony, and one my favourites out of the whole symphonic repertoire.

The first movement starts quietly. At times the music almost seems to be tentative - almost groping for direction. Then as the music builds the harmonies seem almost congested. Somehow the world of Berg doesn't seem that far away. The climaxes are brutally cut short. There are passages of almost chamber like texture, and some rather desolate flute writing. It's very easy to feel this movement is haunted by death.

The second movement is quite a contrast - strongly ironic - maybe almost sarcastic in tone. It's quite exhilarating as well as quirky.

The third movement is grimly jaunty for much of it's course. And exhilarating as well.

The final adagio is quite painfully intense. Mahler bearing his soul. Again there are chamber music like textures toward the end.

Overall I find the ninth one of the tautest of Mahler's symphonies.

Not a bad performance by Karajan - but I also have the Abbado which I prefer.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Nardini (1722-1793): Violin Concerto in C Major

Orchestra da Camera Milano Classica -- Mauro Rossi, violin


----------



## Bas

Gabriel Fauré - Piano Quartet in Cm, Piano Quartet in Gm
By the Domus Quartet, on Hyperion









Such excellent pieces of music! 
(I will listen to the Sibelius symphony that I had to listen yesterday tomorrow...)


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton-Paul Daniel and the English Northern Philarmonia

Cello Concerto-Tim Hugh
Violin Concerto-Dong Suk Kang

Walton the last few days, Barber tomorrow......


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9* There are passages of almost chamber like texture, and some rather desolate flute writing. Again there are chamber music like textures toward the end.


Having watched the Hallé playing it on Thursday, there are passages when Mahler only uses chamber-music sized forces in the 9th Symphony. A very interesting work indeed.

Current listening:

*Ligeti
Piano Études (Book One)
Piano Études (Book Two)
Piano Études (From Book Three) - 15. White On White *

Pierre-Laurent Aimard [Sony Classical, 1996]










This disc has become a firm favourite since I acquired it. Aimard's performance is astonishing, the shimmering music is thoroughly accessible.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Variations on a theme by Mozart in G Major, Op.51

Ensemble Schonbrunn: Marten Root, flute -- Johannes Leertouwer, violin-- Viola de Hoog, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been spending a good deal of time this holiday weekend in my studio painting... and as always... listening to a lot of music:




























.....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 1 in F, Op. 5/1*
Paul Tortelier, Eric Heidsieck [HMV (LP), 1972]










Mmm, this is going to be a harder nut to crack than its companion - this is the disc a carbon-fibre 'record cleaning' brush disintegrated over. Today's cleaning has not solved the problem, and I think a


> dip...in a sink of luke warm very lightly soapy water as a last resort


 is called for tomorrow.

A fine sonata and performance, though!

Goodnight, all.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via PBS, a 2012 St. Florian concert. *Bruckner*: Symphony 4, w. Cleveland O./FWM.


----------



## JCarmel

Hi Vaneyes! I think I'm going to nip into church, too! Trouble is, I haven't got any money for the Collection?!....

Bruckner Symphony No 8, Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Herbert Von Karajan.


----------



## starthrower

I was only familiar with Boulez's recording, so I'm giving this one a listen.
If you go to the YouTube page, the original liner notes for this 1949
recording are included.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Holst* death day (1934).


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in D Major, Op.3, No.1

Howard Griffiths conducting the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## senza sordino

My parents came over again today, they've been visiting each week-end lately. This is fine, as my father helped put up my new book case and cd cases. They're both retired and a bit bored.

Our listening was the following:
Shostakovich Jazz Suites #1 and #2 and Piano Concerto #1







Stravinsky Petrushka Firebird and Ravel Daphnis and Chloe Suite #2







Ravel Piano Concerti, Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## Cosmos

*Ferde Grofe* - Grand Canyon Suite
Was on the radio earlier, decided to give it a full listen


----------



## waldvogel

Richard Strauss - Piano Sonata, op. 5. Glenn Gould at the piano. 

I never knew he had written a piano sonata. It doesn't sound in the least like the mature Strauss, and in fact, sounds more like the Brahms op. 5 sonata mixed in with some Lisztian touches. I'd have to give it more than one listen to pass judgement on it - it's a long, somewhat episodic piece.


----------



## Blake

Finishing up disc 2 tonight... 31 more to go. It is lovely already though. I think Haydn was quite musically mature by the time he started to write symphonies.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Duo in G Major

Marco Rogliano, violin -- Luca Sanzo, viola


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: Symphony of Three Orchestras
New York Philharmonic, cond. Boulez









Adams: City Noir, Saxophone Concerto
Saint Louis Symphony, cond. Robertson









Two very different American composers who have in common an interest in reflecting urban America in their music.


----------



## Novelette

Cartellieri: Symphony #2 in E Flat -- Gernot Schmalfuss: Evergreen Symphony Orchestra

^ I'm astonished by this music. Truly delightful! Glad finally to have listened to Cartellieri's marvelous symphonies.

Fauré: Quartet For Strings in E Minor, Op. 121 -- Quatuor Ébène

Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K 453 -- Malcolm Bilson; John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists

Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 -- Marco Longhini: Delitiae Musicae

Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E Flat, Op. 82 (1915 version) -- Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Paganini: Maestro Sonatta Sentimentale -- Salvatore Accardo; Charles Dutoit: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Haydn: L'infedeltà Delusa, Hob. XXVIII/5 -- Dorati: Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## brotagonist

I have been so obsessed with my 2 new Liszt albums (Faust Symphony and Années de Pèlerinage), that I hadn't even gotten around to playing a further new arrival:









I have listened to the first disc twice now, with Symphonies 1 and 2. It is simply marvellous :kiss: so much so that I am already in expectant ecstasy about the next two discs, even though I haven't even heard them yet (I am vaguely familiar with Symphonies 4 and the stunning 5).

I previously only knew of Nielsen by name. When I read that he was highly influenced by Brahms, as well as wanting to acquaint myself with more symphonies from the late Romantic (or is it neo-Classical?), I had decided to pick this one up.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's Symphony No.1 - Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major (Claudio Abbado; The Chamber Orchestra of Europe).









J. Haydn, Symphony No. 98 in B-Flat Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Messiaen's _Apparition de l'Église éternelle_ and other organ music by Marie-Claire Alain.


----------



## DavidA

Argerich Live from Concertgebouw - Chopin Scherzo 3

Virtuosity!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Caveats first. The final top C in the *Nabucco* has one of the worst flaps even Callas committed to disc, and there is a good deal of grating tone in the recitative. On the other hand, _Anch'io dischiuso_ is sung here with a tenderness we rarely get from an Abigaille. The cabaletta goes well too, but the less said about that last note the better.

The rest is vintage Callas. Ponselle's version of the *Ernani* aria, which Callas herself greatly revered, may be sung with richer, fuller tone, but Callas's is actually more elegant, its phrases elastic and filled with significance. How ardently Callas voices Ernani's name. The *Don Carlo* aria too is a classic rendition, Callas capturing to perfection its sense of sighing loneliness, and how tellingly she uses her chest tones here.

As for the *Macbeth* arias, has any other singer come within a mile of them? A whole tome could be written about the psychological insights she finds in the Sleepwalking Scene. There is a story that goes with the recording of this aria too. Apparently, Callas arrived at the studio that day feeling in fine fettle, sang the aria and came out of the studio feeling rather pleased with herself.
"I think you'll find that was a pretty good piece of singing," she said to Walter Legge.
"Oh extraordinary," he said, "but I think you'll hear it and want to do it again."
She was rather taken aback, but went in to listen to the playback and immediately understood what Legge meant. The singing was good as far as it went, but she hadn't done her job as an _interperter_. She went straight back and re-did the aria, now finding a dozen different colours for its shifting moods. 
I've never heard it bettered!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Today's drive time is









I really love this as both a recording and a performance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann* to start a sunny Bank holiday Monday:

*Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47*
Trio Parnassus with Hariolf Schlichtig (viola) [MD&G 2006]

*
Piano Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 44*
Lief Ove Andsnes, Artemis Quartet [Virgin Classics, 2007]

*
Märchenbilder for viola and piano, Op.113*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano)

*Fantasiestücke, Op.73*
Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)

*Märchenerzählungen, Op.132*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)[ECM New Series, 2008]


----------



## dgee

Dir Indir for vocal sextet and string sextet by Stefano Gervasoni - very beautiful. Also, I'm always fascinated by how amazing contemporary vocal ensembles are


----------



## JCarmel

I'm having Sherbet with my Schubert?! A friend arrived yesterday with a Barratt's Sherbet Fountain....









I used to consume these at a rate of knots when I was a child.....now they come in a cute little plastic sealed keep-everything-clean container, whereas back in the 1950's, you just grabbed one out the box with your mucky mitt! Surprisingly, the thing tastes much as it used-to but unforgiveably....they've left the hole in the middle out of the accompanying stick of liquorice. 
So instead of being able to make all those delightful tchuck-tchuck-tchuck sounds as you enjoyed a lick of liquorice and the sparkle of sherbet at the same time, you've to balance what sherbet you can on an increasingly soggier length of liquorice.

I'm comparing a most favourite Schubert song 'Nacht und Traume'... firstly from Judith Raskin from my Schubert 24 pence box.















Raskin first received national recognition when in 1957 she sang in the first televised American premier performance of Poulenc's "Dialogues des Carmelites" She felt that Strauss and Mozart roles were the best for her voice. 
She campaigned for more opera companies in the cities. She was quoted as saying "What we get is well trained American singers with no place to go. The only way to become professional is to perform."

And then with Ian Bostridge on a cd of other Schubert Lieder.













And finally, with delicious David Daniels' interpretation.....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 3 in A, Op. 69
Paul Tortelier, Eric Heidsieck [HMV (LP), 1972]*

This is probably my least favourite of the 5 Beethoven sonatas for cello and piano, reflecting my preference for his early and late work over the 'middle' period in general. It's still a pretty attractive piece though, with its impassioned 'conversation' between the cello in its upper register and the piano. As with the other sonatas in this set, it's very well played and recorded. (I like pretty well all Beethoven, actually: he was the first composer I explored as a child.)

This side of the LP disc has cleaned up moderately well (there isn't a 'what disc are you currently cleaning' thread, so you'll have to bear with me) and is certainly listen-able if not quite click free (yet!).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Disc 6 of this fantastic set of *Ralph Vaughan Williams* under the baton of *Sir Adrian Boult*.

Presently on the _*Fantasia on Greensleeves*_


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in E Minor, Op.1, No.2

Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ -- Jakob Lindberg, theorbo


----------



## Couac Addict

The confession of Isobel Gowdie.
...feel the burn...just don't mention Wozzeck.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A second run out for my new disc of the week:

*Bridge

Phantasy Piano Quartet in F# minor
Cello Sonata
Violin Sonata
Four folk songs for String Quartet*

The Nash Ensemble, [Hyperion, 2012]


----------



## shadowdancer

I will let this week begin with, in my humble opinion, two of the best Requiem:


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Campagnoli (1751-1827): Flute Quartet No.2 in C Major

Nicola Guidetti, flute -- Marco Rogliano, violin -- Tommaso Poggi, viola -- Luca Paccagnella, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 2 and 5.*

Symphony No. 2 is amazing: intense but easy to follow, having memorable ideas and moments. Though it's a serial piece, I feel like I get it after only one or two listenings.

I'm sticking around for Symphony No. 5. I'm having the same impression.


----------



## JCarmel

I'm joining you Turnabout, in that I'm listening to The Nash Ensemble, too!









I'm going to quote Mr Shropshire Moose here, speaking about Arensky's Trio no 1 in D minor...as I could not & cannot put my affection for this piece any better "I love, Love, LOVE the Arensky piano trio"

I'm revisiting two interpretations on cd from the Nash & the Beaux Arts, though I have just found/purchased a couple of very cheap cds on ebay.co.uk of the work that my Spotify checks have indicated I'll enjoy listening to! 
I first heard the work...along with Rachmaninov's Sonata for Cello & Piano in a wonderful BBC Radio 3 live Lunchtime Concert.
In those days, I liked to cram as much music onto a cassette tape as possible, so I used to let the Announcer do their thing & start my recording just a mini-second before the music began. Well, back all those years ago, I could remember who the musicians were. But now, I've totally forgotten but that tape with superb performances of both the Arensky & the Rachmaninov, I played absolutely to DEATH, back & forth...as soon as it finished on one side, I'd switch it around & play the other, on a loop!


----------



## Vasks

_hmmm...will there be a Notable Men....hmmm?_


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, London Symphonies #93-98.
Cleveland Orchestra/George Szell

Magnificent performances of half the London Symphonies.
Nobody did the great bassoon joke of the 93rd symphony slow movement better than Szell.
This set is dirt cheap right now.
All Haydn lovers should snap this up quickly before the powers that be, delete it for good.

Urgently recommended!


----------



## bejart

Carlos Baguer (1768-1808): Symphony No.12 in E Flat

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## maestro267

See what happens when I go away for a week? You guys go and start a whole new thread. Oh well, better make my first posting here then...

*Shostakovich*: Hamlet (film score, 1964)
Russian PO/Yablonsky


----------



## techniquest

I've just been listening to Bartoks' Concerto for Orchestra followed by selections from Prokofievs' Romeo & Juliet on BBC Radio 3 while cleaning out the cupboards in the kitchen.


----------



## Alypius

Esa-Pekka Salonen / Leila Josefowicz / Philharmonia Orchestra
_Salonen: Violin Concerto_

NOTE: iTunes has this as a free download. It's a work that I had been meaning to purchase. A version with the same violinist and the Finnish Radio Symphony appeared on Deutsch Grammophon in 2012. The link is at the bottom of this page:

https://www.apple.com/your-verse/orchestrating-sound/#orchestra
Or


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Flute Concerto in G Major, Badley G2

Bela Drahos leading the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Kazunori Seo, flute


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Choral Works Op. 50
BBC Singers, cond. Boulez
(Reciter for op.50c: John Shirley-Quirk)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hanns Eisler*

*Hanns Eisler: Chamber Cantatas and Songs* 
Monika Moldenhauer (solo voice) and various clarinet, piano and string instrumentalists [CPO, 1998]










This is the first time I've listened to Eisler's work, and I'm very favourably impressed, these brief songs and chamber cantatas are very attractive.

I've listened to this on Spotify Linux (a 'preview build' of Spotify for Linux and thus possibly temporarily available) , which I've (OK, with a little help) just installed on the office / man-cave PC:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hans Eisler and Kurt Weill

I'm A Stranger Here Myself (Songs By Weill / Eisler)*
Salome Kammer, voice; Rudi Spring, piano [Capriccio, rec. 2013]

This is an excellent disc, showcasing many of Eisler's beautiful modernist songs in the Germanic Lieder tradition. I really have learnt something new this afternoon.

On Spotify again. Sorry for the gigantic cover art image.


----------



## Cosmos

*Ysaye* Violin Sonata no. 3 - Hilary Hahn.
Just discovered this composer. His sonata is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## julianoq

via shadowdancer

Belioz's Requiem 'Grande Messe des Morts', with Sir Colin Davis and the LSO.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Images
Gordon Fergus-Thompson


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
Clarinet Quintet in A Major, K581
Divertimento No 10 in F Major, K247

Members of the Vienna Octet

From the liner notes:

Referring to the performance of the Clarinet Quintet , with its first public performance on December 22nd, 1789 . . .

If we remind ourselves of Mozart's distressing circumstances in his last years (he was dead within two years of this performance), of his ill-health, of his wife's frequent confinements, of his begging letters and the unsuccessful subscription lists for concerts and published music which he was forced to open while busy on the composition of "Cosi fan tutte," it is only to be the more deeply moved by the perfect serenity of the Clarinet Quintet. This work is noteworthy in a hundred ways, for the flawless fusion of the chamber and concertante music (and all five instruments appear in a virtuoso capacity at one time or another), for its combination of color and counterpoint in the development of the second movement, for the subtlety of the harmony (consider just the first two bars), and above all for the eternal freshness of its melodies, but words cannot even begin to do justice to such perfection.


----------



## brotagonist

I saw the picture. How could I resist temptation?






The wood Nymph is an early Sibelius work, but pleasant enough for my morning cocoa... and out the door with me!


----------



## bejart

Luigi Tomasini (1741-1808): String Quartet in D Major, Ko5

Quartetto Luigi Tomasini: Laszlo Paulik and Erzsebet Racz, violins -- Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## JCarmel

Mozart's Ghost...that is Spooky?! I've have spent a good bit of this afternoon listening to Mozart's Clarinet Quintet & Kegelstatt Trio on these cds:

























As I was listening to the last cd in particular, I wondered if there ever was a lovelier piece of music than k498?! 
Available on Spotify to any interested Parties.....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Sympony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## nightscape

Peter Boyer - Symphony No. 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Isobel Mundry

Ich und Du*
Thomas Larcher (piano); SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Pierre Boulez

*Eno Poppe

Altbau*
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Pierre Boulez
[Neos, 2008]


----------



## Mahlerian

Alypius said:


> Esa-Pekka Salonen / Leila Josefowicz / Philharmonia Orchestra
> _Salonen: Violin Concerto_
> 
> NOTE: iTunes has this as a free download. It's a work that I had been meaning to purchase. A version with the same violinist and the Finnish Radio Symphony appeared on Deutsch Grammophon in 2012. The link is at the bottom of this page:
> 
> https://www.apple.com/your-verse/orchestrating-sound/#orchestra
> Or


I had heard this work previously in a live performance with the Boston Symphony, and it hadn't really captured my attention all that much, but listening to it in this recording opened it up for me and I enjoyed it quite a bit. Thanks to Apple for making it available!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 5.*

Yep, still liking his music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony No. 10*
Daniel Harding & the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Havergal Brian - The Complete Havergal Brian Songbook, Vol. 1

Mark Stone, baritone; Sholto Kynoch, piano; Jonathan Stone, violin [Stone Records, 2013]

My son and I were idly discussing obscure composers whilst browsing on Spotify, and we alighted on this wonderful disc of Brian's works, mostly for voice and piano. This is outstanding. Life is not going to be long enough to listen to a fraction etc. etc. etc.


----------



## AH music

Really enjoyed posting frequently for the first few weeks after discovering the site. Sorry I can't sustain the rate of posting or even the amount of listening. I have listened to a fair bit, but intend just to share occasionally things that really generate enthusiasm. The 1st Paino Concerto by Stenhammar - over 50 minutes of full romanticism - is just one such piece that is providing the stimulus to mention. Thanks for all the previous likes and the original welcome to the site.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Berlioz - Nuits d'ete - Brigitte Balleys, Orchestre des Champs-Elysees - Philippe Herreweghe









I have seven or eight versions of this work. Listening to this version, I am struck by the wonderful clarity of the orchestral writing that accompanies the songs. Brigitte sings with committment and elegance, but the real joy is uncovering the dynamism and inspirational orchestration of Berlioz and the magnificent playing of the orchestra. Simply magnificent


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 2.*

David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.101 in D Major

Sir Colin Davis leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Joris

Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, No. 25 in C major
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## MozartsGhost

Hey JC, concur with your comments on K498 absolutely. 

I've been wrestling with whether or not I should subscribe to Spotify. There is a huge gap in my familiarity with newer performances because I have so much access to pristine vinyl. For instance, I went to our local Salvation Army thrift store after the February National Public Radio fundraiser. They have a vinyl and old stereo equipment sale each year to raise money for the station. They literally fill the arena with donations each year with vinyl. When the sale is done they donate what's left over to the SA thrift. The LP's start out at a quarter apiece, then to a dime, and last week, a penny apiece. My wife and I hauled off three boxes just last week. We high graded and got stuff that looks like it was bought once, taped, and put on the shelf. Just beautiful stuff. 

So, then I convert to digital and give them back. I have a 1 year waiting list already.

What I've been noticing . . . this gives me a chance to try things I would never be able to justify spending top dollar on . . . but so would Spotify. Vinyl is getting heavier the older I get, and I can put a bunch of stuff on a Terabyte Brick and when full, buy another. When it comes time to move into the old folks home, my music comes home with me in a shoe box. With Spotify, I don't have to spend time doing anything, just move . . .

So, I have access to so much great music that I don't know what to do with it all . . . what a dilemma!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 11 "Praise God In His Kingdoms"

For Ascension Day - Leipzig, 1735

Soprano: Barbara Schlick; Alto: Catherine Patriasz; Tenor: Christoph Prégardien; Bass: Peter Kooy

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Guest

Just _A Musical Offering_ today.


----------



## Winterreisender

Scriabin's piano music... what a delightful box of treasures that is! 








I am going through the piano sonatas, played by Maria Lettberg.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Verdi*
A Masked Ball

Chorus and Orchestra of the Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, Rome
Bruno Bartoletti

From the Synopsis

Act II introduces us to the site of the gallows tree west of the town - a lonely spot at the foot of steep hills, the moon is veiled in mist; everything glimmers eerily . . .


----------



## SimonNZ

Charles Koechlin and Joseph Jongen works for viola and piano

Roger Benedict, viola, Timothy Young, piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Perfect for a lazy afternoon.


----------



## bejart

Francois Andre Philador (1726-1795): Flute Quartet No.1 in G Minor, from "L'art de la modulation"

Camerata Koln: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneweg, violins -- Julie Borsodi, cello -- Sabine Bauer, harpsichord


----------



## Cosmos

*Prokofiev* Selections from Romeo and Juliet (Introduction, Balcony Music, and Romeo and Juliet's Love Dance), Seiji Ozawa and the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra










Prokofiev's best ballet, if you ask me.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Piano Sonatas K. 279/280/281/283
Chopin: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 and 3/Barcarolle 
Liszt: Two Legendes Vlado Perlemuter

Ravel: Piano Trio Vlado Perlemuter/Jeanne Gautier/Andre Levy

Today is the 110th anniversary of Vlado Perlemuter's birth, so a selection of his recordings. The Mozart sonatas date from 1956 and have been splendidly remastered on this 4cd set from Musical Concepts, the performances have a nice big tone to them that I rather like, Perlemuter treating them with the seriousness that they deserve. The Chopin disc dates from 1979, and is superb, I heard Perlemuter several times during the 1980s/90s and they give a good idea of how he sounded in the concert hall, with his big rich, luminous tone, always a joy to go and hear him. The Ravel trio from 1954 is a little coarser recording wise, but a superb performance, he knew Ravel well, and there is a very good book that he wrote on the playing of Ravel's music. The Liszt legendes from 1939 actually have better piano sound than the Ravel trio, and the playing is superb. There is a wonderful film of Perlemuter, at the age of 87, playing "Gaspard de la Nuit" on youtube- well worth a look and a listen.


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Concerto in E Flat, Op. 70

Leos Svarovsky conducting the Prague Philharmonia -- Jan Novotny, piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann

String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 no. 1*
Quartetto Italiano, [Philips, rec 1967 (LP)]










A splendid reading of a rather neglected string quartet.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Prelude, Op.28 No.16/Nocturne, Op.15 No.2/Waltz No.14/Mazurka, Op.50 No.3/Etude, Op.10 No.3 Vlado Perlemuter

This was the first Chopin I ever heard, a seven-inch disc on the Concert Hall label, and I could not have wished for a better introduction. The playing is wonderful, and the pieces have just the right contrast, and are none of them too long, and thus just perfect for a youngster. I remember playing the Prelude over and over again, finding it so exciting, and the Etude made tears come to my eyes, even aged about three! I still love it, a nice way to conclude my day.


----------



## JCarmel

F.Liszt, George Bolet, Schubert Song Transcriptions









Charming late-night listening.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's Panambi - Gisele Ben-Dor, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Emperor, Serkin and Ormandy. This is my dad's recording that I grew up with. Mono, but much superior to the later Serkin/Bernstein recording in that new-fangled stereo. This one peels the paint off the walls -- in a civilized way, of course.








Well, I'm listening to the CD re-issue to be honest...


----------



## Sid James

JCarmel said:


> I've just written about a Hermann in the Stepping Stones thread, Sid!
> ...


I saw that, very clever!



> I always enjoy reading your Posts, Sid...they are full of information & interest & its nice to be around at a time when I can tell you this. But its just gone 3am now...& I really must attempt _some_ sleep. Enjoy the rest of your musical day!


Thanks for your compliments and I heartily give you mine too! Its been a few sleeps for you now, but for me as well, I've just had time to reply now. But I just love this thread, its like the town square of the forum, the vast majority of my posts have been right here.

In terms of recent listening, last couple of days its been these:

*Handel *_O come chiare e belle, HWV143 - cantata for 2 sopranos, contralto, trumpet & strings_
- Patrizia Kwella & Gillian Fisher, sopranos; Catherine Denley, contralto; London Handel Orch. under Denys Darlow (Hyperion)

Finishing the disc of* Handel's Italian cantatas *with the longest of the three on it. An aspect I found interesting here was how the trumpet solo towards the end has similarities to _The Trumpet Shall Sound _from _The Messiah_, which of course was composed later.

Handel's time in Italy was successful and fruitful, it included work with Corelli. The older Italian maestro played under Handel's direction also switching places to himself direct his vocal pieces.

*Tippett *_Fantasia concertante on a theme of Corelli_
- Yehudi Menuhin & Robert Masters, violins; Derek Simpson, cello; Bath Festival Orch. under the composer (EMI)

Talking of those Handel works, in my next blog I plan to link up him and Corelli with* Tippett* and Elgar, who where influenced by them hundreds of years later. Perhaps I will include the Purcell and Britten connection in it too.

Its been a while since I've listened to *Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli*, the theme taken from the second of the _12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6_. I'll leave my comments on it for there, but I must say the the Corelli tune provides basis for many imaginative variations in this work. It was composed in 1953 for the 300th anniversary of Corelli's birth.

*Thompson* _Louisiana Story - Suite from the film_
- The New London Orch. under Ronald Corp (Hyperion)

With talk of *Virgil Thompson *on millionrainbow's recent thread on American music, I turned to this. Its also been a while. Talking of Neo-Classicism, Thompson was part of that aesthetic. Following World War I he went to Paris, studying under Nadia Boulanger and mixing with Les Six. He was particularly influenced by Satie and Debussy.

Thompson's three film scores are now considered classics, and amongst the best of the mid 20th century. They're unique for the reason that they weren't done for Hollywood films, but for a government funded project which sprang out of President Roosevelt's New Deal. They also gained popularity with audiences and praise from the critics and won him a Pullitzer Prize.

This is a kind of consensus that was rare for a period marked by various ideological battles in music. Thompson knew this well, being a noted critic involved in these battles at the front line, he was one who didn't hesitate to pull any punches. Despite the success of these films though, the government ended up pulling the plug on funding them, partly due to pressure from the Hollywood moguls.

Of the three - The _Plough that Broke the Plains, The River _and _*Louisiana Story *_- I've got a soft spot for the last one. Thompson uses Baroque forms, and overall there is a sense of restraint. He only ramps things up at the very end, the tension of the _Passacaglia_ leads to a mighty climax in the _Fugue_ that follows. A drum roll ends a score that has its Satie-like moments, the pared down and chamber like writing shows a deft sense for economy. None of the swelling Wagernisms of Hollywood scores here, and its understandable how they balked at Thompson's success.

It is my personal belief that a film score will succeed when condensed into a suite if it has thematic unity underpinning it in the first place. I think that is evident here, this is one of those scores that is as thematically tight as they get. It's a symphony in all but name.

*Beethoven* _Symphony #7_
- Rehearsal at Lugano, March 1965 with Orchestra della Radio della Svizzerra Italiana under Hermann Scherchen (Tahra)

Tieing up a loose end with this two disc set. I listened to the concert on it in recent days/weeks:

Beethoven _Grosse Fuge_, 
Dvorak _Cello Concerto_ with Pierre Fournier on cello, 
Brahms _Symphony #3_

This rehearsal was equally a joy, the maestro very spiritedly guiding his players, in Italian. Its half an hour and we get almost the whole piece, the finale goes off with a bang, I can imagine the ensuing performance would be equally intense. Scherchen's recordings are always interesting to listen to.


----------



## nightscape

Rautavaara - Symphony No. 8


----------



## Blancrocher

Morton Feldman - For Philip Guston, performed by the S.E.M. Ensemble.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's Rosamunde - Anne Sophie von Otter, mezzo, Claudio Abbado, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by others listenings. 

*Mozart*: "Flute" Highlights, w. BPO/Bohm et al (rec.1964); *Ginastera*: Music for Cello, w. Kosower et al (rec.2006 - '09).


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concertos, Nos. 21 and 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 42736
> 
> 
> Caveats first. The final top C in the *Nabucco* has one of the worst flaps even Callas committed to disc, and there is a good deal of grating tone in the recitative. On the other hand, _Anch'io dischiuso_ is sung here with a tenderness we rarely get from an Abigaille. The cabaletta goes well too, but the less said about that last note the better.
> 
> The rest is vintage Callas. Ponselle's version of the *Ernani* aria, which Callas herself greatly revered, may be sung with richer, fuller tone, but Callas's is actually more elegant, its phrases elastic and filled with significance. How ardently Callas voices Ernani's name. The *Don Carlo* aria too is a classic rendition, Callas capturing to perfection its sense of sighing loneliness, and how tellingly she uses her chest tones here.
> 
> As for the *Macbeth* arias, has any other singer come within a mile of them? A whole tome could be written about the psychological insights she finds in the Sleepwalking Scene. There is a story that goes with the recording of this aria too. Apparently, Callas arrived at the studio that day feeling in fine fettle, sang the aria and came out of the studio feeling rather pleased with herself.
> "I think you'll find that was a pretty good piece of singing," she said to Walter Legge.
> "Oh extraordinary," he said, "but I think you'll hear it and want to do it again."
> She was rather taken aback, but went in to listen to the playback and immediately understood what Legge meant. The singing was good as far as it went, but she hadn't done her job as an _interperter_. She went straight back and re-did the aria, now finding a dozen different colours for its shifting moods.
> I've never heard it bettered!


--

















*Un-CAN-NY*: today I was listening to an exquisite Grammofono 2000 refurbishment of Ponselle from 1920 doing _"Mira: d'acerbe lagrime"_ from _Trovatore_--- which is gorgeous beyond belief, as far as her control and timbre go. _However_, when immediately afterwards listening to the '56 Callas/Karajan _Trovatore_-- for a little compare-and-contrast-- Callas' phrasing, expressivity, and psychological portraiture of Leonora are just_ beyond _compare. . . so, yeah: I can see how, as you say, Callas'_ Ernani_ is pure flesh-and-blood, character-come-to-life significance.


----------



## SimonNZ

Richard Strauss' Four Last Songs and 12 orchestral songs - Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano, George Szell, cond.

there really needs to be more of a gap between the last notes of "Im Abendot" and the "jolly hockey sticks"-sounding "Muttertandelei", or better yet, a different selection to start the twelve

doubtless the lp had these separated by sides


----------



## Guest

Today in summary:

Started with some Haydn piano sonatas (1 Schiff and 2 Bavouzet) before work

Some after work, act III after dinner:








Night listenings:








Now: 








Goodnight, TC


----------



## KenOC

Mahler Symphony No.10 (Cooke realization), Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin with Riccardo Chailly. I like this one. Is Chailly one of the very greatest conductors of our time? His Beethoven, his Brahms...


----------



## SimonNZ

Glazunov's Oriental Rhapsody - Antonio de Almeida, cond.


----------



## tastas

At the moment;

Bach Concerto for Flute, Violin, Harpsichord, Strings and Continuo in A Minor, BWV 1044.
Bach Concerto for Harpsichord, Strings and Continuo No. IV in A Major, BWV 1055.
Bach Concerto for Harpsichord, Strings and Continuo No. V in F Minor, BWV 1056.

Harpsichord: Ralph Kirkpatrick
Flute: Aurele Nicolet
Violin: Rudolf Baumgartner
Festival Strings Lucerne


----------



## Badinerie

A bit of Mutter in the morning. Bruch first.


----------



## SimonNZ

Enescu's Decet - cond. composer


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor - Kyrie Eleison; Gloria in excelsis; Et in terra pax; Laudamus te; Qui tollis peccata mundi; Quoniam tu solus sanctus
(Helmuth Rilling; Hamari; Nimsgern; Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart; Bach-Collegium Stuttgart).


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Drivetime today is Bryden Thomas Hummel on Chandos


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SimonNZ said:


> Richard Strauss' Four Last Songs and 12 orchestral songs - Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano, George Szell, cond.
> 
> there really needs to be more of a gap between the last notes of "Im Abendot" and the "jolly hockey sticks"-sounding "Muttertandelei", or better yet, a different selection to start the twelve
> 
> doubtless the lp had these separated by sides


Indeed it did, and the final selection of songs from _Ruhe meine Seele_ onwards is taken from a different LP altogether, one side of an LP, which had Mozart Concert Arias on the other , and was recorded in London a few years later.

I often wish CD compilers would take more notice of such things when re-issuing music from LPs. Often a good deal of thought went into the planning of the original LP.


----------



## MissLemko

Gayaneh is such a beautiful musical work, but its choreography is really not that enjoyable. The ballet in my opinion doesn't "work" as a whole, although there are beautiful variations. It's too bad, one wonders what a really competent choreographer could have done with it. Or maybe it's just my Petipa obsession.


----------



## DavidA

My wife playing one of Bach's 48 in the music room!


----------



## JCarmel

(A Petipa Obsession?...sounds a good way to go, I'll obsess with you if I may, MissLemko....)

But back to reality, I am very concerned for you, dear KenOC...you seem to have aged_ so _much overnight? And Sid, I feel that I can no longer 'Come up & see you, Sometime?! now that you've ditched Mae West for Lauren Bacall! Anyway, '"Here's looking at you, kid"....

But to the business of the day...a Challenge has been issued & the Gauntlet thrown down! 
Bows raised.....let combat commence for the 'Death & The Maiden Cup'! Who'll take the prize, I wonder?

'En Garde,' Mes Amis!'

The Busch Quartet...









or The Juillard Quartet...from my Schubert box?!


----------



## Weston

I've been away from home for a few days, so catching up on this thread is a bit daunting. I still enjoy it very much.

*J. S. Bach: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV 826 and Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV 827*
Bernard Roberts, piano









I'm finding baroque on piano more soothing these days than on solo harpsichord and it translates well. I do wish performers would stop trying to make Chopin out of it, but these renditions are close to the "sewing machine" quality I so enjoy.


----------



## Jeff W

A slow night at work means lots of listening for me.









Started with my Haydn listening project. Antal Dorati leading the Philharmonia Hungarica in Symphonies No. 69, 70 & 71. Have to say that No. 69 didn't stand out much to me. However, No. 70 was quite delightful (I happened to notice that is was in D major, which seems to be my favorite key...) and No. 71 was quite good too.









Turned next to Beethoven's Piano Sonatas. Alfred Brendel played Sonatas No. 20, 21, 22 & 23. Numbers 21 & 23 were the two that stood out for me. 20 & 22 were still good but didn't stand out too much to me.









I thought some Max Bruch would be a nice set to turn to next. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. In playing order: Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2, the Serenade for Violin & Orchestra, Violin Concerto No. 3 & the Scottish Fantasy. I really don't know why these pieces, other than the first Violin Concerto, don't get played in concert.


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's Symphony No.8 "Songs of Transience" - Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*English Spring:*


Spring Fire: Arnold Bax
Idylle De Printemps & North Country Sketches - The March of Spring: Frederick Delius
Enter Spring: Frank Bridge
_Sir Mark Elder & the Halle Orchestra_








A wonderful collection of music, the inclusion of Bax's Spring Fire along makes this a must have for me but the works of Delius and Bridge provide the icing and cherry on top. Listening to this never fails make me smile. Rich, evocative and gloriously melodic. English Spring indeed.


----------



## Weston

ptr said:


> *Andrew Lloyd-Webber* - Variations (MCA 1978)
> 
> View attachment 42643
> 
> 
> Don Airey, Grand Piano, ARP Odyssey, Minimoog, Solina String Ensemble, Fender Rhodes Piano; Rod Argent, Grand Piano, Minimoog, Roland RS-202, Yamaha CS-80; Gary Moore, Gibson Les Paul, Rickenbacker electric 12 string Guitar, Guild acoustic, Fender Stratocaster; Barbara Thompson, Flute, Alto Flute, Alto & Tenor Saxophone; Jon Hiseman, Arbiter Auto-Tune drums, Paiste cymbals & gongs, Percussion; John Mole, Fender Precision Bass, Hayman fretless bass guitar; Julian Lloyd Webber, cello
> 
> /ptr


While I'm a bit late to the party, it's great to see somne of my favorite "non-classical" keyboardists shopwing up here.



scratchgolf said:


> This morning i went through the entire RVW symphony cycle. Schubert's 9th while cutting the grass. . .


Wha -- ? I can't even stand to try listening to music when a neighboir down the road cuts the grass. Maybe your method isn't as noisey as ours.



bejart said:


> Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Minor
> 
> Thomas Kalb conducting the Philharmonisches Orchester der Stadt Heidelberg
> 
> View attachment 42703


Maybe I should sample Vanhal's works if you enjoy thewm as much as you enjoy Kraus.



Manxfeeder said:


> *Humphrey Searle, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 5.*
> 
> Yep, still liking his music.


I did so well following your Gérard Grisey recommendation, I should give this a try too.


----------



## Weston

Continuing a relaxing morning on an unexpected but welcome day off. 
*
J. S. Bach: Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043 and 
Concerto for violin in G minor, BWV 1056*
Daniel Barenboim / English Chamber Orchestra / Itzhak Perlman, violin /Pinchas Zukerman, violin (1972)









Not the same CD cover, but the same early 70s recording. Some reviewers don't like this dated sound with its larger orchestral forces and spacious (mushy) recording techniques, but I love it! Bach sounds great however you interpret it.

And for the remainder some pleasant morning music:*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No 12 in A, K. 414 and 
Piano Concerto No. 14 in Eb, K. 449*
Andras Ligeti / Concentus Hungaricus /Jeno Jando, piano









I find Mozart more appealing in the slow movements of these works.

After this I really should get busy doing something I suppose


----------



## JCarmel

And the winner of the Death and the Maiden' Challenge Cup....by a length of horse-hair...is The Busch Quartet!
I was 'rapt' whilst listening to their account of the 'Andante con moto'... less-so, with the Juillard..& the Busch's Scherzo had a real skip to it!

Frank Bridge, Sonata for Cello & Piano, Benjamin Britten & Mstislav Rostropovich









Followed by a listen to the excellent 'Arpeggione' sonata on that disc...as I then compare it to that from Friedrich-Jurgen Sellheim & Eckhart Sellheim....which was presented for sale at some time, looking like this:









before it ended-up in my Schubert box!


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Vodicka (ca.1720-1774): Violin Sonata in B Flat, Op.1, No.1

Jaroslav Sveceny, violin -- Josef Popelka, chamber organ-- Miroslav Petras, cello


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonia Concertante No.5 in F Major

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting the Kolner Kammerorchester -- Hansjurgen Mohring, flute -- Gunther Passin, oboe -- Jurgen Gode, bassoon -- Walter Lexutt, cello


----------



## shadowdancer

Tuesdays are always easier with them...


----------



## ptr

Some Classical Cruzin' today..

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* - The Complete (6) String Quintets (Denon Aliare)









The Kuijken String Quartet feat. Ryo Terakado, viola

Wolfgang at his best, for me these six easily outshine his string quartets! And these classic Kuijken versions are absolutely tops!

/ptr


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Meinen Jesum laß ich nicht', BWV124_; _'Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahin', BWV125_ 
Yukari Nonoshita, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Andreas Weller, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Antonio Brioschi*: _Sei Sinfonie_ (1733-1741)
Atalanta Fugiens/Vanni Moretto









*George Onslow*: _Nonet in A minor, Op. 77_
Osmosis/Kate Clark


----------



## Oskaar

*Wagner - Parsifal -- Prelude (Act 3) and Good Friday Music (Proms 2012)*

*Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor*

*videolink*


----------



## JCarmel

I'm joining you, ptr...

Mozart Quartet No 19 in C K465 'The Dissonance' Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Oskaar

*Nielsen: 6. Sinfonie (»Sinfonia semplice«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

*I. Tempo giusto -- Lento, ma non troppo -- Tempo I
II. Humoreske. Allegretto -- Allegro -- Tempo I
III. Proposta seria. Adagio
IV. Thema mit Variationen. Allegro -- Thema. Allegretto un poco -- Variationen 1-9 -- Fanfare

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) «
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 9. Dezember 2011 ∙*

Very nice and adventurous symphony.

youtube comments

*One of the best symphonic pieces that I've heard in my life! Simply fantastic! Superb!

0:29 - There's my Paavo! (nice smile)*

*videolink*


----------



## Orfeo

*Carl August Nielsen*
Opera in three acts "Maskarade."
-Aage Haugland, Skovhus, Henriette Bonde-Hansen, Susanne Resmark, Marianne Rørholm, Ravn, Jensen.
-The Danish National Radio Synphony Orchestra and Choir/Ulf Schirmer.
Incidental music in five acts "Aladdin."
-Mette Ejsing (alto), Guido Paevatalu (baritone).
-The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Choir/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Hugo Alfven*
Ballet pantomine in three acts "The Mountain King."
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Rued Langgaard*
The Music of the Spheres.
-Inger Dam Jensen (soprano), Nanna Howmand (contralto), Henriette Elimar (contralto).
-The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vocal Ensemble & Chamber Choir/Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Orfeo

AClockworkOrange said:


> *English Spring:*
> 
> 
> Spring Fire: Arnold Bax
> Idylle De Printemps & North Country Sketches - The March of Spring: Frederick Delius
> Enter Spring: Frank Bridge
> _Sir Mark Elder & the Halle Orchestra_
> View attachment 42812
> 
> 
> A wonderful collection of music, the inclusion of Bax's Spring Fire along makes this a must have for me but the works of Delius and Bridge provide the icing and cherry on top. Listening to this never fails make me smile. Rich, evocative and gloriously melodic. English Spring indeed.


Nice. I love that!


----------



## JCarmel

Hey, ptr? Do you remember the Great 'Guilmant's Birthday Debacle?'

Well, I've finally managed to put the full trauma of it, behind me.....& dare to post some more of the composer's music!

Alexandre Guilmant, Symphony No 2 for Organ & Orchestra, Ian Tracey at the organ of Liverpool Cathedral, Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra









Sibelius Songs...Kirsten Flagstad...on Spotify









Sibelius Violin Concerto, Kyung Wha Chung, LSO conducted by Andre Previn


----------



## Vasks

*Myslivecek - Overture to "Demofoonte" (Gaigg/cpo)
WA Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante (Grumiaux & Pellicia/Philips)**

_*recorded 50 years ago this month_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Glorious to Be Alive With Such Morning Music*









Siegfried's Rhine Journey









Stokowski's orchestration of Rachmaninov's Prelude in C# Minor, op.3 no.2


----------



## Oskaar

*Fazıl Say: Istanbul Symphony ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Howard Griffiths*

*I. Nostalgie
II. Der Orden
III. Sultan-Ahmed-Moschee
IV. Hübsch gekleidete junge Mädchen auf dem Schiff zu den Princess-Inseln
V. Über die Reisenden auf dem Weg vom Bahnhof Haydarpaşa nach Anatolien
VI. Orientalische Nacht
VII. Finale

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙ 
Howard Griffiths, Dirigent ∙

Artist in Residence Weekend Fazıl Say ∙
hr-Sendesaal, Frankfurt, 10. November 2012 ∙*

Fantastic performance of this colourful modern work. Modern, but highly influented by romantism, mixed with oriental flavours.

*youtube links

This music is big like the sky, so spacious. I can rest in it, small and be overwhelmed, changed, moved and influenced, touched in ways that will take me to places that I know not of. Thank you for making this available to all people, so that I may be exposed to this this gift.﻿*

*Thanks +Ergun Çoruh for sharing. It's another an exciting masterpiece created from Fazıl Say. The symphony is musically as colourful and rich of facets as the naming city itself. As Istanbul is "the city of seven hills" the symphony structured in seven*

*videolink*


----------



## ptr

JCarmel said:


> Hey, ptr? Do you remember the Great 'Guilmant's Birthday Debacle?'


I do, completely made me abandon celebrating composers birthday's! 

/ptr


----------



## Alypius

This morning, the music of Joaquin Turina (1882-1949):

*Turina: Piano Trio #1, op. 35 (1926)*










*Turina: Sonata for Guitar, op. 61 (1931)*










*Turina: Danzas fantasticas, op. 22 (1919)*


----------



## JCarmel

'To Err, is human'....methinks!

Err, what shall I listen-to next...oh yes, I'd put out this opera last night to include in my listening list today....& it's just got a mention on another thread.

Giacomo Puccini, 'Manon Lescaut' Mirella Freni, Placido Domingo Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Giuseppe Sinopoli









I used to listen to this on a cassette tape as I whizzed-along in my red VW Polo twixt Hawes & Lancaster to visit the excellent record library there (box sets to borrow were 50p for a fortnight!) & to my weekly 'big shop' in Asda at Morecambe.
On the way, I passed through great countryside with those high cliffs & wonderful Limestone pavements around Ingleton.


----------



## Cosmos

Because I haven't listened to this one in _forever_...
*Brahms* Piano Concerto no. 1, Horacio Gutierrez and Andre Previn with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok: Piano Concertos/Violin Concerto. I found it used for 5.99....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, String Quartet No. 15.*

Busch Quartet.

*David Diamond, This Sacred Ground*

Gerard Schwartz, conducting.

I'm a little late on my Memorial Day listening.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3


----------



## Oskaar

*R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite (Proms 2012)*

*R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 26 August 2012*

Beautiful suite, nicely presented and performed by the Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester

youtube comments

*Fun, glorious music and music-making by all!﻿

That timp part in the ending waltz is sooooooo difficult but you can't even hear it. Pity I practiced it for so long but I don't care because I can sit back and listen to this heavenly piece of music!!! ﻿

They deserve a standing ovation! Not a note out of place and if Richard Strauss himself. were alive to see it; he'd be overwhelmed.
*

*videolink*


----------



## shadowdancer

opus55 said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3


One of the finest "modern" Beethoven's interpretation imho.


----------



## opus55

Weinberg: Symphony No. 18


----------



## Oskaar

*Symphony N°28 KV 200 de W A Mozart Orch Mozarteum Salzbourg*

Fresh and delightfull Mozart symfony. Fine performance.

youtube comment

*Thanks: Wonderful Mozart: No other equal. A wonderful treat.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Arsakes

*Haydn*:
_Symphony No.5, 6 'Le Matin', 43 'Merkur', 44 'Trauersymphonie', 45 'Abschiedssymphonie', 48 'Maria Theresa', 50, 53 'L'Imperiale', 55 'Der Schulmeister' and 60 'Il Distratto'_


----------



## JCarmel

'Chant D'Amour' - Melodies Francais Cecilia Bartoli, Myung-Whun Chung, piano









JS Bach Double Violin Concerto in D minor, Anne-Sophie Mutter, Salvatore Accardo, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bas

Yesterday:

Jean Sibelius - Symphony 4 (very late saturday listening...)
By the City of Birmigdham Orchestra, Simon Rattle [dir.], on EMI










This morning:

Alessandro Scarlatti - Il primo omicidio
By Antonio Abete [bass], Bernarda Fink [mezzo], Graciela Oddone [mezzo), Dorothea Röschmann [soprano], Richard Croft [tenor], René Jacobs [alto], Akademie für alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Concertos BWV 1042, BWV 1043, Double Violin Concerto BWV 1041, Oboe Concerto BWV 1060
By Hillary Hahn [violin], Allan Vogel [Oboe], LA Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Kahane [dir.], on Deutsche Grammophone


----------



## adrem

Beethoven, "Eroica", Celibidache and Muncher Philharmoniker.


----------



## Oskaar

*Symphony N°25 KV 183 W A Mozart Mozarteum Salzbourg Orchestra*

Have the feeling that I have postet this recently. Anyway.. here it is again. Lovely performance.

youtube comments

*Mozart is a genius!!!! Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!﻿

Listening to Mozart always feels like coming home: so familiar, so relaxed, so comfortable﻿

Wow! tempo is so fast! It's fantastic. I want to play the that tempo *

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Bas' Rattle Sibelius Set*



> Bas: Jean Sibelius - Symphony 4 (very late saturday listening...)
> By the City of Birmigdham Orchestra, Simon Rattle [dir.], on EMI


That Rattle/CBO First from that box set has some power to it; a respectable Fifth; but the _Oceanides_ of his is pure awe-and-mystery wonderful. God I love to crank it.

Thumbs up.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Mass No. 5 in C Major, 'Missa Cellensis' - Qui tollis peccata mundi - Adagio; Quoniam tu solus sanctus' - Allegro molto (Richard Hickox; Gritton; Stephen; Padmore; Varcoe; Collegium Musicum 90).









Excellent soloists in this recording. Love that Haydnesque joy in the Quoniam tu solus sanctus.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Following Bas' lead:









The most exciting_ Lemminkäinen and the Maidens of Saari _I've ever heard.









Szell/Concertgebouw Sibelius' Second


----------



## shadowdancer

adrem said:


> Beethoven, "Eroica", Celibidache and Muncher Philharmoniker.
> View attachment 42861


Nice to see Celibidache's mention.
In my opinion, one of the most underrated conductors ever (specially his Bruckner)....


----------



## Alypius

This afternoon, some of the chamber works of Gabriel Fauré (1845-1924):

*Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120 (1923)*










*Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15 (1876-1879)*










*Fauré: Piano Quintet #2, op. 115 (1919-1921)*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Berio* death day (2003).


----------



## Oskaar

*W. A. Mozart - Symphony n. 35 KV385 "Haffner" (Sir A. Pappano)*

*Orchestra dell'Accademia Santa Cecilia
Sir Antonio Pappano, conductor*

youtube comments

*Great performance of a great symphony...!﻿

Most beautiful music!!! Great Mozart!!!!!﻿

I love this piece, it's like antidepressants.*

*videolink*


----------



## adrem

Oh.. I can't agree more! His Bruckner is totally out of this earth. I'm addicted to Celibidache 


shadowdancer said:


> Nice to see Celibidache's mention.
> In my opinion, one of the most underrated conductors ever (specially his Bruckner)....


----------



## Blake

On disc 10... 23 to go. I'm enjoying this immensely. Anyone who hasn't scooped this set up should do so.


----------



## LancsMan

*Debussy: The complete works for piano * Walter Gieseking on EMI







I'm listening to the first three disks from this four CD set. This covers the Preludes, Etudes , Images, Pour le piano, Estampes, Children's Corner, Masques, D'un cahier d'esquisses, L'Isle joyeuse, La plus que lente, Le petit negre, Berceuses heroique & Hommage a Haydn. Quite a feast!

These are mono recordings from the first half of the 1950's. The sound is very good for that period, although I do miss the sheer quality of piano sound that a modern recording can bring to this music. But this is all about the playing. Maybe Gieseking is not as mechanically precise as some, but he inhabits this mysterious and elusive music in a marvellous manner.

And I'm going to have to wait for a couple of weeks to hear the last disc, as I'm off for a week's hiking in the English Lake District.


----------



## Bas

Regarding Celibidache, yes! His Bruckner is brilliant (although he is not my preferred Beethoven director...)

Currently, more in line with yesterday's Sibelius then with this morning's baroque oratorium and violin concertos:

Sergei Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
By the London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn [dir.], on EMI









I have some difficulty focussing on it as a whole, but it has a lot of interesting aspects... 
(I need to learn to appreciate the Russians...)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Toscanini's Rehearsal of Brahms' Second With the NBC Symphony Orchestra From 1943*

It looks like someone forgot to take their_ thor-a-zine_ (for those of you who don't know, its an anti-psychotic). Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.






This is one of the funniest things I've heard in a while.


----------



## hpowders

^^^^I love the great Arturo Toscanini!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> ^^^^I love the great Arturo Toscanini!!!


That guy _RULES_. Too bad he didn't have his own reality show.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> That guy _RULES_. Too bad he didn't have his own reality show.


He had a unique way with the English language.


----------



## Mahlerian

Zhou Long: Song of the Ch'in
Chinary Ung: Spiral III
Gao Ping: Bright Light and Cloud Shadows
Takemitsu Toru: A Way a Lone
Tan Dun: Eight Colors
New Zealand String Quartet









Oddly, Takemitsu's is the only name provided in western order on the cover and packaging, although this seems to be normal for most Japanese names when presented in the west. Takemitsu's piece may be the least self-consciously Eastern here; it fits into his late style. Tan Dun's Eight Colors combines Berg's Lyric Suite with the sounds of Chinese music, and the combination is more convincing than one might expect.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> That guy _RULES_. Too bad he didn't have his own reality show.


For amusement:

That sweat-drenched face was bearing down upon us like the archangel of vengeance himself as we almost disemboweled ourselves with feverish effort. Then suddenly, a spine-chilling wail: "Pi-a-a-a-n-o-o! Bassi! Contrabassi! You grunt away like pigs! You sound as if you were scratching your bellies -- szshrump! szshrump!" he would bellow, while, tearing at his clothes, he viciously pantomined the scratching. "Corpo del vostro Dio! PI-A-A-NO!"

"But Maestro," a player would sometimes protest in a small, hesitant, and resentful voice. "My part is printed 'forte.' " "What you say?" the Old Man would growl menacingly, unbelievingly, distracted for the moment from his tirade. "It says 'forte,' " the player would reply, this time in an even smaller, more apologetic voice.

"What? Forte? FORTE?" with an air of incredulity. "What means 'forte'? Ignorante! Is a stupid word -- as stupid as you! Is a thousand fortes--all kinds of fortes. Sometimes forte is pia-a-a-no, piano is forte! Accidenti! [Damn it!] You call yourself a musician? O, per Dio santissimo! You play here in THIS orchestra? In a village cafe house you belong! You don't listen to what others play. Your nose in the music -- szshrump! szshrump! You hear nothing! You cover up the oboe solo! One poor oboe -- one! -- and you szshrump! szshrump! Where are your ears? Look at me! Contra-ba-a-ss-i!" in a long, drawn-out wail. "Tutti! Tutti! Vergogna! [Shame!]"

-- Quoted from Samuel Antek, "This Was Toscanini", 1963


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to the rollicking _Rodeo_ suite by the rootin'-tootin' Aaron Copland.










London Symphony Orchestra, conducted by the composer.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Elijah,Op.70  Isobel Baillie/Gladys Ripley/James Johnston/Harold Williams/Huddersfield Choral Society/Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Oh my goodness but this is good. GOOD! Superbly performed by four wonderful singers, with a superb choir and orchestra, and a conductor who clearly had total belief in this music. I've never heard it done better. I know that I recently waxed lyrical on here over Isobel Baillie's voice, but I must again reiterate how beautiful it is, I've never heard a purer or more gorgeous sound from anyone. Liquid gold, nectar, ambrosia. Take your pick, all are true. Harold Williams as Elijah is superb too, he was a lovely singer, and in my youth, dear old Alan Keith often used to play his recording of "My Grandfather's Clock" on one of his radio programmes, but here he is rising superbly to the occasion in a far different work. This is a stunning performance from all concerned, and yet another good reason to purchase this set!


----------



## Blake

Taking a little breather from the symphonies... and spinning some Piano Trios. The Haydn Trio Eisenstadt does an excellent job. Disc 1. Light, elegant, fresh, but not without gravity.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Saint-Saens: Etude en forme de Valse
Moszkowski: En Automne, Op.36 No.4
Mendelssohn: Hunting Song, Op.19 No.3/Andante and Rondo Capriccioso, Op.14
Liszt: Funerailles
Beethoven: Andante Favori
Lecuona: y la Negra Ballaba!/Danza de los Nanigos
Granados: Andaluza (Playera)
Falla: Andaluza/Cubana
Albeniz: Prelude/Malaguena/Cordoba Jorge Bolet

This is a recent purchase, and most enjoyable too. Another of my favourite pianists, and one whom I saw on several occasions in the 1980s. JCarmel was playing his wonderful recording of Schubert songs in the Liszt transcriptions last night, I remember when I bought the LP of that when it first came out and took it round to my piano teacher, who was a great lover of Schubert lieder, he listened and then said how much he'd enjoyed it, adding, "he phrases them with far more thought than most singers do!" I bought him a copy the following Christmas, and he played it to death! This is the first CD of this 2 CD set, and is wonderful, especially his playing of the Spanish pieces, something I'd not heard from Bolet before, but being Cuban he should have an affinity with them, and by jove, he does! These items are taken from LPs made in 1952 and sound very good indeed.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 4, in E flat major 'Romantic', WAB 104* (1878/80 version, ed. Haas)
Georg Tintner, RSNO [Naxos, 1996]

I think my policy of one new Bruckner symphony per month from the Tintner set is working, allowing me to get to know each symphony a little in turn. (Actually this will get easier now because I know #5, #7 and #9 quite well). And the 4th is just such a wonderful, rich, majestic work, isn't it? I especially love the Scherzo: Bewegt finale.

Beautifully played by the RSNO, whose orchestral sound I grew up on at Aberdeen Music Hall...









www.fotolibra.com


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida, Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra

Anton Webern, Variations, Opus 27
Mitsuko Uchida

After listening to FJ Haydn's London Symphonies exclusively over the last 3-4 weeks, this was a refreshing, colorful, stimulating change of pace. Curiously refreshing!
Recommended!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 12 "Weeping, wailing, fretting, fearing"

For Jubilate (3rd Sunday after Easter) - Weimar, 1714; Revised: Leipzig, 1724

Soprano: Emma Kirkby; Counter-tenor: Michael Chance; Tenor: Charles Daniels; Bass: Peter Harvey

Purcell Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Richard Strauss
Vier letzte lieder*
Fruhling
September
Beim Schlafengehen
Im Abendrot

Lisa Debeljevic Della Casa, Wiener Philharmoniker / Karl Böhm
[Decca LW 5056. Rec. 6-1953, Musikverein, Wien]

A very interesting performance, of its time, clearly. The recording brings to mind the infamous 'bee in a bottle' comment at times, such is the uneven quality, but still.

















(At http://vierletztelieder.com)


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> (At http://vierletztelieder.com)


Fascinating site - thanks for the heads-up! Choosing a random page I see that Gundula Janowitz has made three recordings of the work which I haven't known about or heard, besides her sublime one with Karajan (with Haitink in 1968, Eichhorn in 1969 and Celibidache also in 1969)

playing now:










Schubert's Symphony No.2 - Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## starthrower

I've listened to this performance a couple of times now. I find it quite captivating.


----------



## Guest

I guess Khachaturian is an "honorary Russian"! Regardless, this is a fine recording.


----------



## bejart

Karol Lipinski (1790-1861): Violin Concerto No.1 in F Sharp Minor, Op.14

Albrecht Laurent Breuninger conducting the Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Wojciech Rajski, violin


----------



## Vasks

_"Curiously refreshing!"_

View attachment 42905


So is this


----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartet in C, Op. 50 No. 2
Rachmaninoff: The Rock


----------



## PetrB

*Listening & watching...*

Stravinsky ~ Le Sacre du Printemps

A recreation of the original 1913 production, sets, costumes, Vaslav Nijinsky's choreography.
Performed for the 100th anniversary of the premiere
Théâtre des Champs-Élysées 29.05.2013
with the St. Petersburg Marinsky theater Ballet and Orchestra, conducotr Velery Geriev


----------



## samurai

Jean Sibelius--*Symphony No.2 in D, Op.43 and Symphony No.3 in C, Op.52. *Both works feature Paavo Berglund and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. What a breath of fresh air listening to Sibelius provides on this hot and muggy night, especially the icy magnificence of the *Third Symphony's* last movement. Kudos to Maestro Berglund and the BSO. :cheers:
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.10 and Symphony No.5 in F Major, Op.9, *both performed by the Witold Rowicki led London Symphony Orchestra. 
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.3, Op.27 {"Sinfonia Espansiva"} and Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"Inextinguishable"},* both traversed by the Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Theodore Kuchar. Finishing up this short night of wonderful listening with a long draught from a pure Danish mountain tarn. Fantastic!


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1804): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.33, No.5

Saxonian String Soloists of the Dresden State Orchestra -- Roland Straumer and Michael Eckholt, violins -- Joachim Zindler, viola -- Andreas Priebst, cello


----------



## hpowders

Vasks said:


> _"Curiously refreshing!"_
> 
> View attachment 42905
> 
> 
> So is this
> 
> View attachment 42912


Yes. It has Schweppervescence!!!


----------



## bejart

Francesca Lebrun (1756-1791): Violin Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.3

Dana Maiben, violin -- Monica Jakuc, piano


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
Hungarian Dances
Wiener Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado, conducting

Liner notes . . . none.
________________________________________

This appears to be a record from a large set. The album cover is a stand alone album cover and is made like any other. Just no info.

Really nice performance of this light, fun to unwind to, music.


----------



## KenOC

Schubert, Piano Sonata in A minor D. 845, Maurizio Pollini. Spellbinding.


----------



## Blancrocher

Segerstam & co in Pettersson's 7th Symphony. Lots of laughs, as always.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Yeah. Lots of laughs. Makes Shostakovich look like a clown prince.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> ^^^Yeah. Lots of laughs. Makes Shostakovich look like a clown prince.


I mostly prefer symphonies where the good guys win. Well, except Shostakovich, who is usually ambiguous about such things.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Violin Concerto - Thomas Zehetmair, violin, Heinz Holliger, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

PetrB said:


> Stravinsky ~ Le Sacre du Printemps
> 
> A recreation of the original 1913 production, sets, costumes, Vaslav Nijinsky's choreography.
> Performed for the 100th anniversary of the premiere
> Théâtre des Champs-Élysées 29.05.2013
> with the St. Petersburg Marinsky theater Ballet and Orchestra, conducotr Velery Geriev


I love Golovin's costumes for the women. . . and that little Vogue-ing pose with the hands at 20:37. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

I have the Blu-ray of this; but I think the dancing in the "Sacrificial Dance" with the Fokine choreography is more animatedly and primitively done in the movie _Coco Chanel & Igor Stravinsky_.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Comparing Barber's School for Scandal Overture with Vaughan-Williams' Wasps Overture. They have striking similarities in tone. Barber's is more minor keyed than the other, but that spunky English folksy quality is very nice. The slow sections of each are very similar.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Quote Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> That guy RULES. Too bad he didn't have his own reality show.
> 
> 
> hpowders: He had a unique way with the English language.


Just call him 'Bongo-Bongo.'


----------



## senza sordino

Khatchaturian Spartacus, Piano Concerto, Gayaneh, Violin Concerto, Masquerade








Khatchaturian conducts while Oistrakh plays the violin, doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## PetrB

*Igor Markevitch ~ Concerto for piano and orchestra (1929)*

a side-track oddity of sorts:
*Igor Markevitch ~ Concerto for piano and orchestra (1929)* 
Just into the first movement now, sounding very neoclassical and 'of its time.'


----------



## Jos

Nothing like a nice romantic symphony just before work:
Mendelssohn's no3 "Scotch"
Baltimore Symphony orch., Sergiu Comissiona

One more espresso with the finale and I'm of trying to keep the economy going.....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Symphony No. 84 in E-Flat Major, 'In nomine Domini' (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Englightenment).









This seems to be a somewhat overlooked symphony. It's excellent though - the Finale has so many ideas and nice dynamic contrasts.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful performances from Inkinen and his New Zealand Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hans Rosbaud: The Complete DG Recordings, disc three

Jean Sibelius

Finlandia
Valse Triste
The Swan Of Tuonela
Festivo (from Scenes Historiques)
Karelia Suite
Tapiola


----------



## ShropshireMoose

R. Strauss: Don Juan New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Bruno Walter
Brahms: Symphony No.1 Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Bruno Walter

Two fine performances from this wonderful set to get the day off to a rousing start. Walter always pleases.


----------



## JCarmel

'Morning' Mr Moose! Yes he does....I've still got a lot of Walter on my Spotify album list to listen-to, particularly his Mahler...but where's the time to do so?

This morning's fare...Ludwig Thuille, Quartet No 1 in A Major, The Allegri Quartet

















Thuille lost both his parents when he was 11 & moved in with his step-uncle in Kremsmunster, Austria, where he sang in the Benedictine Choir there...so saith Wikipedia....which gives me an excuse to precede my listen to his quartet on Spotify, with a quick quarter of an hour of chant from the Benedictine monks of the Abbey of St Maurice & St-Maur at Clervaux.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 63 Christen, ätzet diesen Tag, BWV 61 Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 132 Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn, BWV 172 Erschallet ihr Lieder
By Ingrid Schmithüsen [soprano], Yoshikazu Mera [counter], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









Good morning, y'all! I am enjoying some Bach cantatas. (No. 132 is one of my favourites, the opening aria is so technically brilliant and beautiful!)


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 12 - Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Bach: The Six Suites
Paolo Pandolfo
Viola da Gamba









I am enjoying the suites for cello, this time for a change on viola da gamba.
I love the different timbre the viola da gamba exerts on these suites. 
They feel more dancy in character rather than the more sombre but equally elating cello suites. 
Even though Bach intended these suites for the cello, this transciption to viola da gamba is a delight to listen to.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 6 in C Major (Claudio Abbado; The Chamber Orchestra of Europe).


----------



## Jeff W

*Exhaustion*

Not much listening to anything classical tonight (unless 'Doctor Who' lost episodes count...)









I listened to Haydn's Symphonies No. 72, 73 & 74. No. 72 didn't do much for me, despite being in D major. 73 & 74 were better but still didn't leave much of an impression on me. I'll probably give them a listen again after I get some sleep. Methinks my exhaustion and all night headache didn't put me into much of a mood for Haydn...


----------



## Oskaar

*Mozart: Symphonie K. 338 in C n°34*

*Date of the performance : 10 July 2008
Event : Festival « Saoû chante Mozart » 
Location : Eglise de Nyons
Orchestra : Sinfonia Varsovia
Conductor: Philippe Bernold*

youtube comment

*Congratulations and many thanks M. Bernold for this great work. It's the fastest but most beautifully flowing performance of the finale that I've ever heard of this masterpiece.*

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Besozzi (1702-1793): Oboe Sonata No.5 in D Major

Pietro Borgonovo, oboe --Rino Vernizzi, bassoon -- Edoardo Farina, harpsichor


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jos said:


> View attachment 42949
> 
> 
> Nothing like a nice romantic symphony just before work:
> Mendelssohn's no3 "Scotch"
> Baltimore Symphony orch., Sergiu Comissiona
> 
> One more espresso with the finale and I'm of trying to keep the economy going.....
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


---
. . . and nothing like gazing on a John Martin painting to charge your aesthetic batteries while indulging a piping-hot demitasse of espresso!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> SimonNZ: Hans Rosbaud: The Complete DG Recordings, disc three
> 
> Jean Sibelius
> 
> Finlandia
> Valse Triste
> The Swan Of Tuonela
> Festivo (from Scenes Historiques)
> Karelia Suite
> Tapiola


 [/QUOTE]

Love that_ Festivo_!


----------



## JCarmel

To say that this LP of Mozart's Concerto for Two Pianos k365 with soloists Brendel & Klein/Vienna Volksoper/Angerer got played a lot in the family home would not be an exaggeration...it got played _loads_ & it's still a good'un?!









I'm listening to it before playing the cd of the same concerto from my new Geza Anda 10 cd box ...with Clara Haskil, the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Alceo Galliera.









And then, this disc of Christophe Rousset playing Scarlatti's Sonatas.









No autograph copy of Scarlatti's sonatas exist but there are two large manuscript collections, one of which is in the Biblioteca Marciana in Venice. Whilst in Venice some years ago & wanting to see a famous old map of the city, that was featured in an Open University course, I approached the door of this impressive building & knocked on it confidently. A very pleasant young man answered & when I showed him my textbook with an illustration of the map inside it & muttered-on about wondering if it might be at all possible to see the item (the library was not generally open to the public) he smiled, indicated for us to enter, & then he took us on a fantastic tour of the place, including giving me some special time to study the map with him waiting patiently by. We were thrilled!









NB. Actually, I've just read that it_ is _now possible to tour some rooms if one has a ticket to the Doge's Palace but that fact won't spoil my special memory.


----------



## shadowdancer

Keeping the Bartok's ride....
I will listen to this beauty below....








A tip. The CD collection below contains 9 CD's with the Complete String quartet from Beethoven.
For 19USD is around 2USD per CD. About the Tokyo String Quartet, I would say ... just amazing..
A nice opportunity


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Ligeti's* birthday (1923).


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Berlioz - King Lear Overture (Davis/Philips)
Franck - Violin Sonata (Perlman & Ashkenazy/London)
Hindemith - Symphonia Serena (composer/Angel)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Alberto Ginastera*
Ballet "Panambi" (1937).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Gisele Ben-Dor.

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
Bachianas brasilieras nos. VII & VIII. 
Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra "Momoprecoce."
-Cristina Ortiz, piano.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Enrique Batiz.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gorgeous singing.









Beautiful to look at; some beautiful singing; but no high-drama unfortunately.


----------



## opus55

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore


----------



## JCarmel

I think you make your own high-drama, MB?!.... (in the nicest possible way, of course!)









Haven't listened to this recording for some time.


----------



## csacks

Camille Saint Seans, Violin Sonata Nº 1 (D minor), Pascale Devoyon and Philippe Graffin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JCarmel said:


> I think you make your own high-drama, MB?!.... (in the nicest possible way, of course!)
> 
> View attachment 42974
> 
> 
> Haven't listened to this recording for some time.


How right you are. _;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Symphonies 39 - 41, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1975 - '77). Two years after "Prague" Symphony, this set of three would be written in six weeks during the summer of 1788. His last symphonic output. No. 40, particularly, hints of a Romantic era that LvB would so adeptly formulate.


----------



## DrKilroy

Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin (Boulez/NYPO).


Best regards, Dr


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore


Best L'Elisir imho.


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Some Classical Cruzin' today..
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* - The Complete (6) String Quintets (Denon Aliare)
> 
> View attachment 42820
> 
> 
> The Kuijken String Quartet feat. Ryo Terakado, viola
> 
> Wolfgang at his best, for me these six easily outshine his string quartets! And these classic Kuijken versions are absolutely tops!
> 
> /ptr


Completely agree!! The Mozart string quintets are better than his string quartets, and the g minor string quintet is one of the two greatest string quintets ever composed, along with the Schubert C Major, even though the instrumental layouts are different for each.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> I mostly prefer symphonies where the good guys win. Well, except Shostakovich, who is usually ambiguous about such things.


Well in the Shostakovich Fifth, the bad guys win, but with sardonic accompaniment. Better than nothing!


----------



## JCarmel

I don't often bring out the Bartok...but the good Doctor has persuaded me...
The Miraculous Mandarin Suite, Georg Solti conducting the LSO









E.Humperdinck, Hansel & Gretel, Murray, Gruberova, Ludwig, Jones, The Staatskapelle Dresden/ Sir Colin Davis









My Mum once met Englebert Humperdinck in the village of Great Glen, Leicestershire....she's got a cd of his & so was really chuffed to get a glimpse!


----------



## Itullian

Glorious Act 3.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> I mostly prefer symphonies where the good guys win. Well, except Shostakovich, who is usually ambiguous about such things.


There's precious little to disambiguate with the ending of the Shostakovich Seventh: 'Victory.'


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> ....My Mum once met Englebert Humperdinck in the village of Great Glen, Leicestershire....she's got a cd of his & so was really chuffed to get a glimpse!


My mother met him, also. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: String Quartets 22 & 23, w. Kocian Qt. (rec.1986); String Quintets K.593, K.614, w. Fehervari/Eder Qt. (rec.1996).

View attachment 42983


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Schumann - String Quartet No. 2 in F, Op. 41/2
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, rec. 1971]










Another fine but overlooked Schumann String Quartet, played sympathetically by the great Italian Quartet.


----------



## JCarmel

" Just call him 'Bongo-Bongo.."

Actually, MB..._this _is Bongo-Bongo!









She was a pal of mine...as were most of the Great Apes at Twycross Zoo in Leicestershire, that I used to regularly visit to photograph & study their behaviour in the late 1970's through to the 80's. I had several of my resulting photographs published worldwide...even in Argentina during 'The Falklands War.'
I was very fond of one young orang-utan called Kupo & I regularly took stuff along just to 'show' her. She would come over & sit right up to the glass front of her enclosure & I'd opened my large bag of camera lenses & various photographic equipment & take them all out, one by one, turning them around in my hands so that she could see them properly. Then I'd go through the contents of my handbag, similarly... & Kupo sat 'rapt' throughout. 
Actually, I have a picture of an ape called Assumbo on my Profile Page who kinda 'fell in love' with me...but that's another story!


----------



## Oskaar

*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 1 e Moll op 39 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker*

Quite fine sound, and a very good performance.

youtube comments

*Sublime. One of Lenny's best performances.﻿

Sibelius never lets down. So powerful.

Thank you for uploading in a entire part, a good quality and an amazing interpretation. This kind of post gives happiness. In general i m not keen on slow tempos but in lasts bernstein's recordings this choice is justified, intense. A real gift !*

*videolink*


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Verdi - Rigoletto (excerpts) - Maria Callas, Tito Gobi, Giuseppe di Stefano - Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano - Tulio Serafin (1955)









Couldn't locate any Engelbert CDs for some reason, so have had to make do with 45 minutes or so of some of my favourite singers with one of my favourite conductors from one of my target destinations. I recently met two Italian teachers from near Milan on a study visit and hopefully asked if they liked opera as I'd like to go to la Scala .... only to be told (very charmingly) that they would wait for me outside. Drat - Italians who don't like opera - another stereotpye dismantled!

And no, they didn't invite me to decamp in their appartments either!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> Well in the Shostakovich Fifth, the bad guys win, but with sardonic accompaniment. Better than nothing!


Candidate for new debate? Who won in the end in Shostakovich's Fifth?

Oops, sorry, not a debate, more an opportunity for rants and entrenchment of positions :lol:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Spohr: Double String Quartet in D Minor, Op.65 Jascha Heifetz/Israel Baker/Pierre Amoyal/Paul Rosenthal/Milton Thomas/Allan Harshman/Gregor Piatigorsky/Laurence Lesser

Dvorak: Piano Trio No.4 in E Minor, Op.90 "Dumky" Jacob Lateiner/Jascha Heifetz/Gregor Piatigorsky

Two superb performances from the Heifetz-Piatigorsky box. Spohr's Double String Quartet is a superb work, very enjoyable and wonderfully played here. The "Dumky" trio receives a passionate, fiery and lively performance, lots of contrast and colour and, oh, I don't know, words fail me- it's absolutely delicious music making and I just wanted it to last for ever! If you don't believe me, buy the set and gain hours of enjoyment from these gorgeous, passionate performances. You can get it for £25 on amazon (and this for 21 CDs!).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor - Maria Callas, Tito Gobi, Giuseppe di Stafano - Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Foirentino - Tullio Serafin (1953)









I enjoyed Disc 18 so much I've popped no 9 in now (and just had Mrs Hermit threaten to "strangle that bloody woman ... and you too .... unless you put those headphones on").


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton-Viola Concerto performed by Lars Anders Tomter and the English Northern Phil conducted by Paul Daniel

Having repeatedly listened to this over the past few days I am reminded why I was initially drawn to this concerto years ago-I am also increasingly aware of the 'enjoyment' I derive from much of Walton's music.....could be time to look for an alternate interpretation of the viola concerto......


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 16 in D, No. 25 in D "Coronation"
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms - String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, rec 1971]

This is the Brahms string quartet I like very much. To my ears it reaches back to Beethoven's late quartets (very obviously, in the Andante and the finale) but it also seems a harbinger of, especially, early Webern (I find this work has stylistic similarities to Webern's Langsamer Satz and the String Quartet of 1905).

If you'll forgive the solipsism, this seems to me the only candidate amongst Brahms' published string quartets for 'greatness'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 3.*

Alun Francis with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Salonen, Violin Concerto.*

I'm glad I'm not the one playing the violin; that's quite a workout.


----------



## Jos

Zola Shaulis plays Bach's Goldbergvariations.
DGG "debut"
Gone into obscurity, probably by her own choice. A shame really, as it is a fine performance.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann - String Quartet No. 3 in A. Op. 41/3*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips (LP), rec. 1971]

A lovely, joyful ('Puckish', my sleeve notes say) Schumann Quartet to end the Op. 41 set. The cover art for this disc seems not to be on the internet; this is the picture from the QI's complete Brahms and Schumann Quartets.










Paolo Borciani & Elisa Pegreffi - violins; Piero Faruli, viola and Franco Rossi, 'cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Salonen, Violin Concerto.*
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the one playing the violin; that's quite a workout.
> 
> View attachment 42988


---
That first movement_ kicks_! The recording quality is unreal.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, "Rhenish"
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt








The trombones are a little shaky at the beginning of the fourth movement, but otherwise a great performance.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Violin Concerto/Haydn Variations/Hungarian Dances 1, 3 & 10 Gabriela Demeterova/Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra/Douglas Bostock

Shostakovich: Festival Overture, Op.96
Prokofiev: Symphony No.5 in B-flat, Op.100
Kabalevsky: "Colas Breugnon" Overture Scottish National Orchestra/Alexander Gibson

A superb performance of the Brahms violin concerto by one whom I am proud to be able to call a friend. Gabriela is a great musician, and this is a very fine performance. She uses the Kreisler cadenza, and there is none better. The fillers on this disc are a joy too. Then some excellently played Russian fare from Gibson and the SNO. This is an LP picked up in a local shop for £2, money very well spent, it is all extremely well played and recorded. The Kabalevsky is new to me and an absolute joy. Music, something to love and value always.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 42970
> 
> 
> Gorgeous singing.
> 
> View attachment 42971
> 
> 
> Beautiful to look at; some beautiful singing; but no high-drama unfortunately.


Baker's Dido is _hors councours_, but Jones's Medea is just plain dull.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques. *

Garth Knox, Asko Ensemble


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Marschallin Blair said:


> ---


M.B. I love your new signature, it reminds me of the wit, whoever it was, who said: "It was good of God to let Mr. Carlyle marry Mrs. Carlyle, so they only made two people unhappy instead of four."


----------



## Manxfeeder

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Schumann - String Quartet No. 3 in A. Op. 41/3*
> Quartetto Italiano [Philips (LP), rec. 1971]


Did these guys_ ever_ take a good picture? I think I found _one_.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jos said:


> View attachment 42989
> 
> 
> Zola Shaulis plays Bach's Goldbergvariations.
> DGG "debut"
> Gone into obscurity, probably by her own choice.* A shame really*, as it is a fine performance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


It is, as I think of other female pianists who dropped out. Sondra Biance while in her 20's, in the 1950's. Naida Cole, early 30's, 2007. :tiphat:

Related:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naida_Cole

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sondra_Bianca

Pic. of 12 year-old Lorin Maazel conducting 12 year-old Sondra Bianca (1942).


----------



## JCarmel

I'm so glad you happened to mention a 'Bongo-Bongo', MB, as after a search online, I've now found out that Assumbo the gorilla is still alive & living in a zoo in Germany, 'Zoologischer Garten Rostock' And more amazing still, almost shares my birthday, being born on July 15th. I'm going to try to get to Germany next year to visit.

Anyway, apologies for the irrelevant ramble & back to the Music...The Lindsays play Brahms Quartet in A Minor opus 51, No.2









S. Prokofiev, Cinderella, Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Baker's Dido is _hors councours_, but Jones's Medea is just plain dull.


<_Ping_!> -- for the Dame Gwyneth.

_Et loin et au-delà ainsi_-- with the Dame Janet. Phenomenally beautiful.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Piano Trios Opus 49 and Opus 66.
Israel Piano Trio.

The two greatest piano trios to these ears, given passionate, inspired performances.
Recommended!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Piano Sonatas, w. Gavrilov (rec.1988), Gulda (rec.1978).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Manxfeeder said:


> Did these guys_ ever_ take a good picture? I think I found _one_.


This one?










Seriously, there is dignity in middle age, even for the overweight...not that I'm thinking of anyone in particular here. And, they were once young, you know!










Currently listening to:

*Schumann
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A minor (No. 1), Op. 105
Grand Sonata in D minor for Violin and Piano (No. 2), Op. 121
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A minor (No. 3), WoO 2*
Nicolas Chumachenko (violin), Kalle Randalu (piano) [MD&G, 2010]

More under-rated Schumann chamber music. These are very good performances and recordings (everything I have on the MD&G label has been good).


----------



## csacks

Schubert: Klaviermusik zu 4 Haenden: Fantasie F moll D940
Alfons and Aloys Kontarsky.
A delight for a evening of rain at the office


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 13 "My sighs, my tears"

For the 2nd Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1726

Soprano: Edith Mathis; Alto: Anna Reynolds; Tenor: Peter Schreier; Bass: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Wood

Today I've listened to various works by Part and Britten.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: Sonata No.52 in E-flat
Brahms: Intermezzo in B-flat Minor, Op.117 No.2
Chopin: Polonaise-fantaisie, Op.6/Barcarolle, Op.60/Nocturne in F Minor, Op.55 No.1/Scherzo No.1
Moussourgsky-Horowitz: Pictures at an Exhibition
Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K.380
SchumannL Traumerei, Op.15 No.7
Moszkowski: Etincelles, Op.36 No.6
Sousa-Horowitz: The Stars and Stripes. Vladimir Horowitz 23rd April, 1951

A superb programme perfectly realised and with good style and sense! This is a wonderful set, and one for which I am eternally grateful. The transfers have been extremely well done and are far superior to previous efforts in most cases. Horowitz was a real wizard of the keyboard, as well I know, having been to two recitals he gave in London in 1982 and 1986 respectively. He's usually at his best in a live performance, which makes this set invaluable.


----------



## JCarmel

From the Dinu Lipatti box









W.A.M Sonata No 8, K301

And in memory of Sondra Bianca's spirited playing & Vaneyes kindly interest....

E.Grieg, Piano Concerto in A Minor, Alceo Galliera conducting The Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My bed-time story tonight:

Webern - Variations for Piano, Op. 27
Jeanne Manchon Theis, piano [1954, London / Ducretet Thompson]

A very characterful reading of Webern's Variations.


----------



## Guest

Fisk's arrangement for violin, guitar, and cello casts these wonderful works in new light.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Salonen, Violin Concerto.*
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the one playing the violin; that's quite a workout.
> 
> View attachment 42988


Go to the i-Tunes store main page and there's a hi-def video of the 2nd movement! The entire concerto is available for a free download, too.


----------



## Schubussy

JS Bach - Works for Trumpet
Alison Balsom


----------



## Guest

Piano Concerto, Op. 38
Xiayin Wang, piano
Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Peter Oundjian








Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Hilary Hahn, violin
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra conducted by Hugh Wolff








Adagio for Strings, Op. 11 (arrangement of 2nd movement of String Quartet)
Mikhail Simonian, London Symphony Orchestra, Kristjan Jarvi

Edit: Oh yeah, they're by Samuel Barber.


----------



## samurai

Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.6; Symphony No.2 in B-Flat Major, Op.4 and Symphony No.4 in G Major, Op.88. *All three symphonies feature Witold Rowicki and the London Symphony Orchestra.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.88,* performed by the Herbert Blomstedt led Staatskapelle Dresden. 
Franz Schubert-*-Symphony No.6 in C Major, D 589,* once again traversed by Maestro Blomstedt and the Staatakapelle Dresden. 
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.3, Op.27 {"Sinfonia Espansiva"} and Symphony No.6 {"Sinfonia Semplice"}, *both featuring Ole Schmidt and the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Alypius

*Arnold Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16 (1909)*










*Alban Berg: Lyric Suite for string quartet (1926)*


----------



## opus55

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> " Just call him 'Bongo-Bongo.."
> 
> Actually, MB...this is Bongo-Bongo!


A perfect likeness: Australopithicus _toscan_ensis. . .

-- Great story about the Kupo and the lenses.


----------



## KenOC

Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor D.537, Alfred Brendel. An earlier sonata, not well known, but a great listen. Pure Schubert.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde










Best Prelude to an opera that I've heard.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's Symphony No.3 - Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## tdc

I'm listening to one of my all time favorite works - _Miroirs_

Pierre-Laurent Aimard does a nice job with these pieces, I'm listening to the movement _Sad Birds_, some pretty exotic harmonies here. Ricardo Vines (who this movement was dedicated to) once referred to this piece as a "Japanese Print".


----------



## SimonNZ

Messiaen's Vingt Regards - Steven Osborne, piano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 6 in C Major (Claudio Abbado; The Chamber Orchestra of Europe).









J. Haydn, Symphony No. 42 in D Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## JCarmel

I'd like to bring together two keyboard players...with lots of character, consummate skill ...& coincidentally, the same birthday of July 5th.

Annie Fischer playing Mozart Sonata, K457 in C Minor













And Wanda Landowska....with Mozart's F Major Sonata, K332


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Drivetime today really is a good listen and by less known composer.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Debussy's unfinished Fall Of The House Of Usher - Georges Pretre, cond.


----------



## JCarmel

Very refined choices above ^^^. but I'm afraid I'm going to bring things right back to the Masses!

Mozart C Minor Mass, John Eliot Gardiner conducting The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Monteverdi Choir (DVD)









And then, Dvorak, Symphony No 7 in the same concert performance....the 7th is my favourite of Dvorak's symphonies.


----------



## SimonNZ

Alois Haba's String Quartet No.1 - Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Oskaar

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major (Daniel Harding conducts, BBC Proms 2013)*

*Daniel Harding conductor
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
BBC Proms 2013*

youtube comments

*Quite brilliant! The musicians throw themselves into what they are playing and what intensity.﻿

Daniel Harding, Ivan Fischer, and Osmo Vanksa are the living conductors I would go out of my way to hear. None of them is really well-marketed in the US but cannot figure out why.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Wood

*Poulenc *Sinfonietta

British Anthems by the Vasari Singers

Tasmin Little recital disc


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, St. John's Passion (1745),
On Youtube: 








Really like the arias and Telemann's melodies and instrumentation.


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent considerable time over the last few days listening to Walton have returned this morning to Tubin 3rd-marvellous!

arrived in the post-2nd hand bargain-what appears to be very good condition Haydn 88-92 symphonies performed by Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch conducted by Fischer-I had really enjoyed their performances of the Paris symphonies and have also recently found the Sturm und Drang symphonies to be equally attractive-funnily enough I am finding the supposed greater works the London symphonies to be slightly less accessible-Haydns earlier works seem to have a more accessible humour and less stateliness about them!


----------



## SimonNZ

Noel Lee's Convergences - András Adorján, flute, Noel Lee, harpsichord


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

jim prideaux said:


> having spent considerable time over the last few days listening to Walton have returned this morning to Tubin 3rd-marvellous!
> 
> arrived in the post-2nd hand bargain-what appears to be very good condition Haydn 88-92 symphonies performed by Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch conducted by Fischer-I had really enjoyed their performances of the Paris symphonies and have also recently found the Sturm und Drang symphonies to be equally attractive-funnily enough I am finding the supposed greater works the London symphonies to be slightly less accessible-Haydns earlier works seem to have a more accessible humour and less stateliness about them!


I think both phases are great - the Londoners have more of Haydn's humour and joy, imo, but the Sturm und Drang symphonies show more baroque influences. The Paris symphonies can be thought of as the transition stage from one to the other.


----------



## shadowdancer

Keeping the string ride.
What a fine collection.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony 9*
Sir John Barbirolli & the Berliner Philharmoniker









Had to use the LP artwork, but it is the EMI CD (though I wish it were the LP).

This arrived in the post this morning and I have listened to it twice. I adore this recording a great deal already.

The sound is wonderful and rich, the orchestra sounds and feels incredibly alive. The energy present feels as though it were a live recording.

The booklet sums it up best from a critics quote:
_
"Not since Furtwangler have we heard such human warmth and should combined with superb musicianship"

_I will definitely be looking into other Mahler recordings by Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## JCarmel

C. Saint-Saens, Carnival of the Animals, Brenda Lucas & John Ogdon, The CBSO conducted by Louis Fremaux

to be followed by Saint-Saens, Symphony No 3...from the same excellent cd....the CBSO/conducted by Louis Fremaux

then finally.... the Allegro Appassionato Opus 43, soloist Paul Tortelier...the CBSO/Fremaux


----------



## Jos

Ferenc Fricsay conducts the "Radio in the American Sector" Symphony Orchestra of Berlin.
Bartok Divertimento for string orchestra
Two portraits

Recording by Deutsche Grammophon, issued by Decca, gold label series. Amazing soundquality.

Hauntingly beautiful middlepart (adagio), joyful and accessible other parts. Perfect start for a Bartok-only sunday afternoon.

After this :








2nd violinconcerto,
Itzhak Perlman with the London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "Il Tutore e la pupilla" (Hogwood/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
M. Haydn - Concerto for Organ, Viola & Strings (Chorzempa/Philips)
Liszt - Totentanz (Lewenthal/Columbia)*


----------



## JCarmel

Taking inspiration from Vasks, here!

JC Bach 'Catone in Utica' Raymond Leppard conducting the ECO on LP









JC Bach, Sextet in C for Oboe, 2 Horns, Violin, Cello & Keyboard...Trvor Pinnock/The English Concert on CD









"Here is charming and completely diverting music. These melodious chamber works by Johann Christian Bach, known as "The London Bach" overflow with catchy melodies that will put a smile on the face of any music lover. This is not music with a message other than to entertain and the youngest son of Johann Sebastian was an imaginative composer who embraced the new Classical era. He was among the earliest masters to perform solos on the then newfangled pianoforte. Mozart took lessons from J.C. Bach and was much influenced by him. Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert play these beguiling works with a sense of joy and delight"...to quote an online review

.


----------



## Orfeo

*Samuel Barber *
Opera in three acts "Vanessa" (1954-1957, rev. 1964)
-Christine Brewer, Susan Graham, Wny-Rogers, Burden, Neal Davies, Birchall, Charlesworth.
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra and the BBC Singers/Leonard Slatkin.

*William Grant Still*
Symphony no. II in G minor "Song of a New Race"
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*William Levi Dawson*
Negro Folk Symphony
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Wicked_one

Atterberg's 3rd symphony and the 6th will follow up


----------



## Skilmarilion

Some listening from the past few days ...

*Mendelssohn* - Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor / Trio Wanderer

*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 8 in C minor / K. Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

*Mozart* - Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat / V. Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra

*Prokofiev* - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor / E. Kissin, V. Ashkenazy (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> Felix Mendelssohn Piano Trios Opus 49 and Opus 66.
> Israel Piano Trio.


Brave statement, but pretty much wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment.


----------



## Blancrocher

Current listening: Sibelius, Symphony 7 (Karajan EMI) and Steven Stucky, "Radical Light" (Youtube)

Here are some comments from Stucky about his composition:



> Sibelius has been a strong influence on me for many years, and I especially admire his Seventh Symphony as an architectural marvel. Having long wanted to attempt something like that myself, in Radical Light I tried to emulate something about the architecture of that peerless masterpiece: a single span embracing many different tempi and musical characters, but nevertheless letting everything flow seamlessly from one moment to the next - no section breaks or disruptions, no sharp turns or border crossings. The idea of music that unfolds in a gradual, seamless evolution is a lesson I have also been learning lately from two other Finns, Magnus Lindberg and Esa-Pekka Salonen, and from my Swedish colleague Anders Hillborg. (I hasten to add that the actual sound of the music has nothing to do with Sibelius or the other composers just mentioned, at least not intentionally.) Radical Light is a fundamentally slow piece, but it is infiltrated more than once by livelier music







*p.s.* Stucky discusses his piece:


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73. The III. Rondo: Allegro theme was running through my head this morning. You know, that chromatic descent doesn't really make much harmonic sense; it sounds like he was just trying to squeeze in a phrase to connect to its ending. This is not a criticism, it's just that it's an unlikely theme, to have that chromatic descent in it. It sounds more like an idea trying to fit into music, rather than music trying to be an idea.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Albeniz *(1860), *Korngold* (1897), *Xenakis* (1922) birthdays.


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> Brave statement, but pretty much wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment.


I always go with what my ears tell me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vincent Persichetti: Symphony No. 5 (for strings), Ricardo Muti, cond; Piano Concerto. Robert Taub, piano\, Charles Dutoit, cond.
Consummate craftsmanship, a compelling harmonic language using every trick in the book, which he wrote.


----------



## opus55

Rossini: Stabat Mater


----------



## Vasks

:clap:



millionrainbows said:


> Vincent Persichetti: Symphony No. 5 (for strings), Ricardo Muti, cond; Piano Concerto. Robert Taub, piano\, Charles Dutoit, cond.
> Consummate craftsmanship, a compelling harmonic language using every trick in the book, which he wrote.


ohhhhhhhh, yeah


----------



## rrudolph

Xenakis: Polytope de Cluny/Hibiki Hana Ma








Xenakis: Pleiades








Xenakis: Eonta/Pithoprakta/Metastasis


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Theresienmesse and Paukenmesse.
Oregon Bach Festival Orchestra and Chorus, Helmuth Rilling.

Excellent performances of two of Haydn's terrific late masses.
Recommended!


----------



## opus55

Gluck: Orphée et Eurydice


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt








Let it not be said that this performance is staid. It is anything but.


----------



## JCarmel

Having just watched 'Amadeus' again, I feel duty-bound to bring out the Salieri!









I purchased the 'Salieri Album' many years ago now but have neglected familiarising myself with it properly...(that probably isn't Salieri's fault but rather Ms Bartoli's & mine... as in truth, I am less of a fan of hers than I once was....) 
The last hour of 'Amadeus' concentrates on the imagined drama of Mozart's death & the writing-down, by Salieri of the Requiem Mass K626... & it suggests Salieri was later committed to a mental institution. According to Wikipedia, Salieri was indeed committed to medical care and suffered dementia for the last year and a half of his life. He died in Vienna on 7 May 1825, and at his memorial service on 22 June 1825 his_ own _Requiem in C minor - composed in 1804 - was performed for the first time.

I noticed that it was Imogen Cooper who plays over the rolling credits at the end of 'Amadeus'...so I thought that I'd listen to her playing Schumann ...his Humoreske & Kreisleriana.









"On 11th March 1839, Schumann told his future wife, Clara Wieck: I have been sitting at the piano all week, composing & writing, laughing & crying all at once. All this you will find nicely described in my Opus 20, the Grand_ Humoreske_." 
The Kriesleriana however was dashed down in the astonishingly short space of four days..."


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Victoria de los Angeles - Songs of Spain









I'm tempted to say the dull, overcast and rather chilly day (16C) in Lancashire is very un-spanish, but my friend near Bilbao says it has been like this over there for the past week too! Anyway, it is a very sunny experience listening to Victoria singing this selection of songs by de Falla, Montsalvatge, Granados (and others) with evident enjoyment and committment. I'm off onto the wilds of the internet shortly to find the words (and the english translation)


----------



## shadowdancer

A small pause in my string quartets ride.
A nice suggestion from a new friend.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I seem to be drawn to Schumann's Chamber music this week, and here's some more:

*Robert Schumann

Drei Romanzen für Oboe und klavier, Op. 94
'Abendlied' for two pianos, Op. 85 No. 12 (arr. Joachim for oboe and piano)
Adagio and allegro for horn, violin or 'cello in A flat, Op. 70*

Heinz Holliger, oboe and Alfred Brendel, piano [Philips (LP), rec. 1980]

Very fine performances from Holliger and Brendel, and an excellent analogue recording from those Dutch Philips engineers. The LP has cleaned up quite well (it was very dirty, and so crackly, for some reason I can no longer remember).










In between cleaning discs I am listening to Spotify:

*Joaquin Turina*

*Piano Sextet 'Escena Andaluza', Op. 7*
Amigos String Quartet - Roland Roberts (Violin), Jonathan Hill (Violin), James Pulman (Viola),
Jonathan Kitchen (Cello) - with Miyako Hashimoto (Piano), Philip Dukes (Viola)

*Serenata for String Quartet, Op. 87*
Amigos String Quartet 
[Meridian, rec. 2002]

Turina is a composer worth getting to know. These are very interesting pieces, clearly Spanish but also beginning to embrace a modern, highly chromatic idiom. Everything of his work I've heard so far has been serious and well crafted. The particular mix of lyricism and modernism reminds me more than a little of Frank Bridge, actually.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Lobez-Cobos conducting Debussy and Turina:tiphat:









http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/196
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Apr02/Debussy_Turina.htm


----------



## Arsakes

*Sibelius*:
_Symphonies No.1, 2 , 4 and 6
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op.22
Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49_

*John Adams*' _Grand Pianola_
*Schubert*'s _symphonies No.3 and 4 'Tragic'_


----------



## omega

Prokofiev, _Piano Concerto n°3_
Pianist : Alexandre Toradze | Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre | Conductor : Valery Gergiev








Roussel, _Symphonie n°3_
Orchestre de Paris | Conductor : Christophe Eschenbach








Messiaen, _L'Ascension_
Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille | Conductor : Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Rhapsody in E-flat, Op.119 No.4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No.21 in B-flat, D.960
Chopin: Nocturne in E Minor, Op.72 No.1/Scherzo No.1 in B Minor, Op.20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No.9, Op.68 "Black Mass"/Etudes, Op.8 No.11, Op.42 No.5
Debussy: Children's Corner Nos. 5 "The Little Shepherd" & 3 "Serenade of the Doll"
Liszt-Horowitz: Hungarian Rhapsody No.2
Chopin: Waltz in A Minor, Op.34 No.2
Clementi: Rondo from Sonata in B-flat, Op.24 No.2
Prokofiev: Precipitato from Piano Sonata No.7 in B-flat, Op.83 Vladimir Horowitz 25th February, 1953

It is 32 years ago today since I first saw Horowitz at the Royal Festival Hall in London. I cannot describe the feelings I had at finally seeing someone who was my pianistic idol, and whom it had seemed unlikely I would ever be able to see, as at that time he had not performed outside America since 1951. When it was announced that he would give two recitals in London in May 1982, it was like a god coming down from Olympus in my eyes. The first one on the 22nd was sold out almost before the tickets went on sale, this was in the presence of Prince Charles, and was televised, so I watched that with awe, and then the following week got the train to Euston Station, walked down to the RFH and from 4.00-6.00 was in a state of extreme ecstacy, the like of which I've not experienced since. The ticket for the concert was £35, a lot of money then, and so, as I was 18 in the August of that year, this, plus my train fare, was my 18th birthday present from mum and dad, hence the date is indelibly imprinted on my mind. So to commemorate that occasion, I'm revelling in another recital from this box set. The only piece that recital shares with the one I heard is the Chopin 1st Scherzo, but the playing was still, in 1982, operating at a similar voltage to 1953! Actually, the weather here today is dull and misty, but 32 years ago it was a day of brilliant sunshine- and one I shall never forget as long as I live.


----------



## shadowdancer

What a nice story. Thanks for sharing it. If it would be possible, I would give 2 "likes" to your post.
Cheers


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More fabulous chamber music from Turina, very well recorded indeed on Meridian.
*
Joaquin Turina

Las musas de Andalucía, Op. 93, no 6, 'Erato'*
Amigos String Quartet, Eileen Hulse (Voice),
*
El poema de una Sanluqueña, Op. 28*
Roland Roberts (Violin), Miyako Hashimoto (Piano)

*Quintet for Piano and Strings in G minor, Op. 1*
Amigos String Quartet : Jonathan Hill (Violin), Roland Roberts (Violin), James Pulman (Viola), Jonathan Kitchen (Cello), with Miyako Hashimoto (Piano),

[Meridian, 2002]


----------



## jim prideaux

just had a look round the internet to see what opinions are 'kicking about' re Tubin-found some rather dismissive comments but equally found some very appreciative observations-I was involved in this because after repeated listenings to the 3rd I cannot help but conclude that it is in effect one of those 'underrated' works-it really does appeal, in a similar manner to Walton, Myaskovsky and other more conservative composers of the mid 20th century

Neeme Jarvi-Swedish Radio S.O.-Bis......for those with similar 'taste' who might not have heard this...go on, it really is rather good!


----------



## Vasks

Great sonics, that one has


----------



## Vasks

jim prideaux said:


> just had a look round the internet to see what opinions are 'kicking about' re Tubin-found some rather dismissive comments but equally found some very appreciative observations-I was involved in this because after repeated listenings to the 3rd I cannot help but conclude that it is in effect one of those 'underrated' works-it really does appeal, in a similar manner to Walton, Myaskovsky and other more conservative composers of the mid 20th century
> 
> Neeme Jarvi-Swedish Radio S.O.-Bis......for those with similar 'taste' who might not have heard this...go on, it really is rather good!


Tubin was a fine symphonist. Nobody need to regret listening to any of his symphonies.


----------



## maestro267

*Penderecki*: Symphony No. 1
National Polish RSO/Wit

*Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 12 "The Year 1917"
Royal Liverpool PO/Petrenko


----------



## Guest

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 43066


I haven't listened to the entire set yet, but so far the Barber Sonata is my favorite performance. The 4th movement fugue is just jaw-dropping in its volcanic intensity.


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> just had a look round the internet to see what opinions are 'kicking about' re Tubin-found some rather dismissive comments but equally found some very appreciative observations-I was involved in this because after repeated listenings to the 3rd I cannot help but conclude that it is in effect one of those 'underrated' works-it really does appeal, in a similar manner to Walton, Myaskovsky and other more conservative composers of the mid 20th century
> 
> Neeme Jarvi-Swedish Radio S.O.-Bis......for those with similar 'taste' who might not have heard this...go on, it really is rather good!


I'm not so sure what aspects of Tubin's music some people find dismissive (or objectionable). Tubin is a great composer and a very fine symphonist. And like Myaskovsky's music, the efforts to get to know it and its message is not difficult, and yet the music per se is not facile. His piano music is a very good place to start in getting to know (more) of his music.

Now that record labels have been releasing his works, he still need greater exposure in the halls (or in theatres, for his operas are interesting and well written). If one can appreciate Sibelius or even, say, Bax, I can't see why Tubin is any different as far as depth and quality in his music are concerned. But then again, as usual, politics, fashion/comfort-zone, profits, reputation, the economic slowdown and decreases in endowments, etc. are interfering with any prospects in getting his music performed live.

Good point though. Really.


----------



## shadowdancer

This set made me listen to the only CD that I have from him.
Mussorgsky's Pictures.
Oh ... The Liszt is really good as well.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Richard Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder - Karita Mattila - Berliner Philharmoniker - Claudio Abbado









A rather muscular performance from Frau Mattila with a strangely disjointed sense of continuity despite skilled playing from the Berl Phil under Abbado. Although the notes say this is a live recording from December 1998, it feels as if it was recorded on (widely spaced) different nights. I'd recommend the Lisa della Casa version instead - that grips my ears much better in all respects


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann

Fantasiestücke for clarinet and piano, Op. 73* (played on Oboe d'amore)
*Funf Stücke im Volkston, Op. 102*, nos. 2, 3 and 4

Heinz Holliger, Oboe / oboe d'amore; Alfred Brendel, piano










Here's the cover art you get with the CD nowadays - not a patch on the LP, I think!


----------



## cwarchc

Very much her own style


----------



## nightscape

Bartók - The Wooden Prince


----------



## SimonNZ

ShropshireMoose said:


> It is 32 years ago today [...] 18th birthday present from mum and dad, hence the date is indelibly imprinted on my mind.


Does this mean that today (or very recently) is your Fiftieth birthday? If so then a very happy birthday and congratulations!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 14 "Were God not with us at this time"

For the 4th Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1735

Soprano: Joanne Lunn; Tenor: Paul Agnew; Bass: Peter Harvey

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Wicked_one

SimonNZ said:


> Does this mean that today (or very recently) is your Fiftieth birthday? If so then a very happy birthday and congratulations!


Such a keen eye, SimonNZ, but I think he'll be 49 in August. Happy birthday to you, nonetheless, ShropshireMoose!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Threni
Bethany Beardslee, soprano, Beatrice Krebs, contralto, William Lewis, tenor, James Wainner, tenor, Mac Morgan, baritone, Robert Oliver, bass, The Schola Cantorum, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 5*

Alun Francis, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jeff W

What a difference a night makes...









Relistened to Haydn's Symphonies No. 72, 73 & 74. How on earth did I miss the wonderful variations passed between the different instruments in the finale of No. 72!









Also listened to Dvorak's Cello Concerto in B minor, Silent Woods and Robert Schumann's Cello Concerto. Daniel Barenboim conducted in all three performances. The Chicago Symphony played in the two Dvorak pieces and the New Philharmonia Orchestra played in the Schumann. All great pieces!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ShropshireMoose said:


> M.B. I love your new signature, it reminds me of the wit, whoever it was, who said: "It was good of God to let Mr. Carlyle marry Mrs. Carlyle, so they only made two people unhappy instead of four."


--
Yeah, Carlyle's an avid-medievalist, kill-joy, authoritarian-reactionary-- but his wit and literary flourishes always have an irresistible allure to me. He can make almost any subject interesting by his force of personality alone.


----------



## Mahlerian

Unsuk Chin: Piano Concerto





No performers listed, but I'd assume that it's the premiere, so...
Rolf Hind, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, cond. Wigglesworth


----------



## Guest

Another Bach arrangement by Eliot Fisk (and Albert Fuller). This time just guitar and harpsichord. The guitar plays the left-hand part, while the harpsichord plays the right and the pedals. Again, it sheds some interesting new light on some sublime pieces. I'm not sure it's an improvement over the organ version, just different.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Richard Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder - Karita Mattila - Berliner Philharmoniker - Claudio Abbado
> 
> View attachment 43075
> 
> 
> A rather muscular performance from Frau Mattila with a strangely disjointed sense of continuity despite skilled playing from the Berl Phil under Abbado. Although the notes say this is a live recording from December 1998, it feels as if it was recorded on (widely spaced) different nights. I'd recommend the Lisa della Casa version instead - that grips my ears much better in all respects


- Thumbs up. _Certainly_. . .

And for me? -- it'd unquestionably be the Schwarzkopf RSO Berlin with Szell on EMI for Schwarzkopf's lovely shading and phrasing; but most fundamentally for the psychological depth and intensity she brings to the music.


----------



## Morimur

*Leo Ornstein - Suicide in an Airplane • Danse Sauvage • Sonata 8 (Hamelin)*










When Leo Ornstein died in February 2002, the musical world lost a fascinating composer, quite possibly the oldest of all time (the year of his birth is uncertain, but he was probably 109 years old). Ornstein had an extraordinary life: he was a child-prodigy pianist in his native Russia, a refugee from anti-Semitism, an avant garde American composer and a virtuoso pianist of international renown in his early twenties. However, at the height of his fame he voluntarily turned his back on the limelight and took sanctuary in increasing obscurity, and having been almost entirely forgotten, he lived long enough to take satisfaction in the re-emergence of an interest in his music-of which this CD is early testimony.

Ornstein's early piano works were unlike anything else in music. He employed the piano as a percussion instrument, pounding out savage rhythms and ferocious cluster-chords with a raw primal energy. He embraced atonality independently of Schoenberg and rhythmic primitivism unaware of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring. The titles of his pieces-among them Danse sauvage and Suicide in an Airplane-reflected the extremist brutality of the music and rapidly gained him notoriety. By his early twenties he was one of the most highly reputed of contemporary composers.

The music on this CD comes from each end of Ornstein's improbably long creative career. The shorter works were written at its outset, while the large-scale, kaleidoscopic Eighth Piano Sonata, his last composition, was finished in September 1990, when he was in his late nineties.

The ever-inquisitive Marc-André Hamelin gives commanding performances of these supremely demanding works. The result is a stunning disc that reveals one of the twentieth century's most original and quirkily imaginative creative minds. -Hyperion


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Theresienmesse.
AOSMITF, Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge.
George Guest.

The definitive performance of my favorite among the Haydn masses.
Every lover of the Haydn masses should hear this performance, not the least of which is to hear the great incomparable bass Tom Krause.

A welcome bonus is Mozart's beautiful and incomparably pithy Ave Verum Corpus, K618.

Urgently recommended!


----------



## KenOC

Siegmund von Hausegger, Natursymphonie. A big beefy work from 1911, and not bad either! This recording:










Listening on YouTube:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Stokowski Dvorak Ninth is from 1935 and the refurbishment is clean-sounding, though not one of the better-sounding CEDAR re-engineerings I've heard from Grammofono 2000. The first movement has gorgeously-blended and sweeping strings; the brass is heroically articulated. The second movement is manhandled a bit too much for my liking; but the strings, again, are absolutely gorgeous. The third movement moves like one of Dvorak's Slavonic Dances; the strings a bit too staccato for my liking. The last movement is entirely too mannered for me with the dippy string bowings and rubato. . . All the same, I really enjoyed the heroic treatments of the first two movements.

Von Weber's I_nvitation to the Dance_ is captivating and vivacious sounding. It pure joy from begining to end. It's also the best sounding recording on this cd; and it's from 1928.

The remaining cuts-- the _Danse Macabre_, the_ Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2_, and the _Intermezzo _from Act IV of _Kovanschina_-- are solid performances, but not ones that are recognizably 'Stokowskian'; at least not to my ears.









I just started listening to this; never having heard Elizabeth Schumann before. The Weber "_Kommt ein schlanker_" from _Der Freischutz _(recorded in 1915!) is unbounded _joie de vivre_. Her voice is pure spring. I absolutely love it. The sound is a bit hissy (though of course not by 1915 standards). Her vocal timbre shines through gloriously though.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
Symphony No 5 in C sharp Minor
London Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Schwarz, conducting

From the liner notes:

If Gustav Mahler were to have his way, this page would remain blank. This composer of titanic symphonies was unalterably opposed to programmatic explanations of his works. One of his biographers, Ludwig Scheidermair, relates that after a performance in Munich of his Second Symphony, Mahler was being entertained at a supper party. Someone ventured to bring up the subject of program notes. "Then it was as though lightning flashed in a joyous, sunny landscape," writes Scheidermair, "Mahler's eyes were more brilliant than ever, his forehead wrinkled, he sprang in excitement from the table and exclaimed in passionate tones: 'Down with program books! They propagate false ideas! The audience should be left to its own thoughts about the work that is being played; it should not be forced to read during the performance; it should not be prejudiced in any manner. If a composer by his music forces on his hearers the sensations which streamed through his mind, then he reaches his goal.'


----------



## Mahlerian

MozartsGhost said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No 5 in C sharp Minor
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Rudolf Schwarz, conducting
> 
> If Gustav Mahler were to have his way, this page would remain blank.


If Mahler were to have his way, the misleading appellation of "in C-sharp minor" would also be dropped from the cover. Alas, things will not likely change anytime soon...


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Glazunov*
Piano Concerto no. II in B Major.
-Daniil Trifonov, pianist.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Valery Gergiev.
-->



--->_Enjoy! It's a very fine performance of the composer's glorious, autumnal music._


----------



## Sid James

*A suite of suites*:

*Rameau* _Le Temple de la Gloire: Suites I & II_
- English CO directed from the harpsichord by Raymond Leppard










*Thomson* _The Plow that Broke the Plains - Suite_
- New London Orch. under Ronald Corp










*Maurice Jarre* 
_Suites from Lawrence of Arabia, Doctor Zhivago, Ryan's Daughter, A Passage to India_
- Royal PO under the composer












JCarmel said:


> ...And Sid, I feel that I can no longer 'Come up & see you, Sometime?! now that you've ditched Mae West for Lauren Bacall! Anyway, '"Here's looking at you, kid"....


Mae was giving me too much grief with her constant barrage of innuendos, so I had to go with Lauren. You know how these things are. I've got to maintain a serious and respectable image around here. No mucking about, this is a family forum!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Sid James: Mae was giving me too much grief with her constant barrage of innuendos, so I had to go with Lauren. You know how these things are. I've got to maintain a serious and respectable image around here. No mucking about, this is a family forum!


I love both, myself; why stop the parade?-- join. . . Side issue: My cousin collects movie and musicals memorabilia. I was looking at some of his dresses: the Marilyn, Liz, and Mae West ones in particular (no, I wasn't trying them on). I was surprised how tiny Mae West was. _Di-min-u-tive_. . . but an absolute _powerhouse_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Berlioz*
Harold in Italy, Op 16
The Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
David Oistrakh, conducting
Rudolf Barshai, viola

From the liner notes:

It was the Italian violin virtuoso and composer Niccolo Paganini who first came to Berlioz with a commission for a new concert work. Originally it was to be a composition for a new concert work. Originally it was to be a composition for viola and orchestra titled "The Last Moments of Mary Stuart," the solo to be performed at the premiere by Paganini himself. According to Berlioz' Memoirs, Paganini said: "I have a wonderful viola, a Stradivarius, and I should like to play it in public. But I have no music. Would you write me a solo? I have no confidence in anyone but you for the work." Berlioz graciously consented but when he showed the first movement to Paganini, the latter expressed disappointment. "Too many rests and not enough playing for me" . . .

. . . Soon after, the composer decided to change the theme and the form to a symphonic work based on Lord Byron's "Childe Harold."

At the premiere performance, Paganini did not perform on the viola. He did attend, however and after the concert he knelt and kissed the composer's hand, hailing him as the successor to Beethoven.


----------



## PetrB

*John C. Adams ~ Light Over Water*

John C. Adams ~ _Light Over Water,_ for Brass and electronics.


----------



## KenOC

Jeremy Denk, Goldberg Variations. Move over a bit would you, Glenn?


----------



## SimonNZ

Paul Dessau's opera Einstein - Otmar Suitner, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Hollins: Allegretto Grazioso/Concert Overtures in C Minor & F Minor/Evening Rest/Andante in D/A Song of Sunshine/Maytime Gavotte/Theme with Variations and Fugue Timothy Byram-Wigfield (at the organ of the Caird Hall, Dundee)

This splendid album of organ works by Alfred Hollins (1865-1942), is an absolute joy. Hollins was a blind organist/composer, blessed with a wonderful melodic inventiveness. He was a real virtuoso of the instrument, and this is a superb recording, in which Timothy Byrm-Wigfield plays, as to the manner born, on an organ that was designed by Hollins. If you love organ music and are unacquainted with these works then "get it right away" would be my advice. Superb. Incidentally, for those of you who yesterday were kindly offering me congrats for my birthday, it is in August, and yea, I will somehow have reached the age of fifty at that point (not quite sure how this has happened, but there it is!).


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Being Beauteous - Edda Moser, soprano, cond. composer


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 4 in C minor, 'Tragic'; Symphony No. 3 in B-Flat Major (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the 18th Century).









Beginning to be a big fan of these tuneful, highly spirited and extremely well-crafted symphonies. Brüggen's period instrument interpretation has a very nice rhythmic bite, especially in the fortes and has the transparency one would expect.


----------



## JCarmel

Denk's 'Goldberg' & some Hollins (but unfortunately not the album you love, Shropshire Moose..) added to Listening List in Spotify.
Don't worry a jot about the '50th'...there's worse to come?!


Listening to...Siegmund von Hausegger - Nature Symphony


----------



## dgee

Gyorgy Kurtag - Grabstein fur Stephan and especially the rather marvelous Stele (pulsating ending as a bit of C20 classic - often imitated)









I found this Gruppen a bit dull before, and today again :-(


----------



## SimonNZ

Virgil Thomson's Piano Sonata No.4 - Paul Jacobs, harpsichord


----------



## shangoyal

Great concerto - a little different, a little delightful.

Mozart: *Piano Concerto No 10 in E-flat major for 2 pianos*

Alfred Brendel, Imogen Cooper
Sir Neville Mariner / Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## shadowdancer

Finishing the string week ride with a Masterpiece.
What a week!!


----------



## SimonNZ

George Barati's Chant Of Darkness - Vladimír Válek, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









Dashing through Haydn's Symphonies now with the end on the distant horizon! Antal Dorati leading the Hungarica Philharmonia in Symphonies No. 75, 76 & 77. The opening to No. 75 struck me as being a little bit like that of Beethoven's Symphony No. 4 in that it starts off slow and somewhat melancholy and then the sun breaks through and all is well. 76 was good as well but something that I can't put my finger on in 77 struck me as being even better.









Went next to the second disc of the Hindemith Piano Concertos set I got as a freebie a while back. Idil Biret played the solo piano while Toshiyuki Shimada led the Yale Symphony Orchestra in the Piano Music (for the left hand) and Orchestra, Op. 29, the Kammermusik No. 2, Op. 36, No. 1 and the Piano Concerto. Wasn't impressed by the Kammermusik, but the Piano Concerto and the Piano Music for the Left Hand struck a positive chord with me that is going to garner a second listen from me later today.


----------



## Oskaar

*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 4 a Moll op 63 Esa Pekka Salonen, Symphonieorchester des Schwedischen*

youtube comments

*Perfect , this is like God were running through your veins﻿

A great work. In my opinion Sibelius' greatest. And one of the greatest of symphonies. Excellent performance. Thank you

A musical near-death-experience.*

*videolink*


----------



## SimonNZ

Berns Alois Zimmermann's Tratto


----------



## adrem

Mieczysław Karłowicz, Symphony in E-minor, Op.7 "Rebirth Symphony", Antoni Wit and Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## SimonNZ

Lejaren Hiller's Twelve Tone Variations - Roger Shields, piano


----------



## Oskaar

*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 5 Es Dur op 82 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker*

youtube comments

*Only Barbirolli and Bernstein understood the end of the first movement right-the speed and the climax takes your breath away-thanks for posting this late and probably one the best recordings ever made of this great symphony!!!

The most perfect Sibelius symphony; in fact, arguably Sibelius' best work.

One of the greatest renditions ! A lot of thanks*

*videolink*


----------



## JCarmel

After very careful editing of my Profile...it has disappeared 'Whoosh' & it was gone...& I'm in a kind of Limbo where it's not possible to do much at all. I've notified the site administrator but in the meantime, I'm taking a break from posting. I wish you all very 'Happy Listening'

Hey, I'm Back...how's _that_ for Service?!!
But nevertheless, I will take a break from Posting...I can't bear to disappoint those who have already muttered 'well, thank goodness for that?!"...after my initial remark above!
TTFN!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC!
> 
> View attachment 43116
> 
> 
> Dashing through Haydn's Symphonies now with the end on the distant horizon! Antal Dorati leading the Hungarica Philharmonia in Symphonies No. 75, 76 & 77. The opening to No. 75 struck me as being a little bit like that of Beethoven's Symphony No. 4 in that it starts off slow and somewhat melancholy and then the sun breaks through and all is well. 76 was good as well but something that I can't put my finger on in 77 struck me as being even better.
> 
> View attachment 43117
> 
> 
> Went next to the second disc of the Hindemith Piano Concertos set I got as a freebie a while back. Idil Biret played the solo piano while Toshiyuki Shimada led the Yale Symphony Orchestra in the Piano Music (for the left hand) and Orchestra, Op. 29, the Kammermusik No. 2, Op. 36, No. 1 and the Piano Concerto. Wasn't impressed by the Kammermusik, but the Piano Concerto and the Piano Music for the Left Hand struck a positive chord with me that is going to garner a second listen from me later today.


The first movement of Symphony 75 has a nice introduction in the minor mode. The development section is also very interesting and finely crafted. It might be my favourite out of the 3 symphonies 74-76.


----------



## Orfeo

*Chevalier J.J.O. de Meude-Monpas*
Violin Concerto no. IV in D Major (1786).
-Rachel Barton, violinist.
-The Encore Chamber Orchestra/Daniel Hege.

*Chavalier de Saint-George*
Violin Concerto no. V no. II in A Major (1775).
-Rachel Barton, violinist.
-The Encore Chamber Orchestra/Daniel Hege.

*Albert Roussel*
Bacchus et Ariane.
Le Festin de l'araignee.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier.

*Charles Koechlin*
The Jungle Book(*), The Spring Running, The Meditation of Purun Bhagat,
The Law of the Jungle, & Les Bangar-log.
-Iris Vermillion, mezzo-soprano(*).
-Johan Botha, tenor(*).
-Ralf Lukas, tenor(*).
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Berlin & RIAS Kammerchor(*)/David Zinman.

*Vincent d'Indy*
Symphony no. II in B-flat Major (to Dukas).
-Iceland Symphony Orchestra/Rumon Gamba.

*Cyril Scott*
Piano Concerto no. II
Symphony no. III "The Muses" (1937).
-The BBC Philharmonic & The Huddersfield Choral Society/Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## Oskaar

*Le Concert des Nations - Jordi Savall, part 1 [HD]*

*Eerste deel van het slotconcert van het Festival Oude Muziek 'La Suite Française' door Le Concert des Nations olv. Jordi Savall
5 september 2010 Vredenburg Leidsche Rijn Utrecht

Lully: Suite Alceste
Marais: Suite Alcione*

First part of this magnificent concert of early music.

youtube comments

*Pretty darn astounding. Thanks for posting this gem!﻿

Amazing music, amazing orchestra and last but not least an amazing conductor!

The violinist next to the concertmaster is quite a beauty.

What wonderful music, inspiringly performed! And in high definition, yet. Thanks so much.*

*videolink*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Vivaldi*: L'estro armonico, w. Europa Galante (rec.1998); *D. Scarlatti*; Sonatas for Keyboard, w. Pogo (rec.1991).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra*









Webern's "_Sechs Stücke für Orchester_"

I love this orchestra performing this music.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Leon Botstein conducting Schubert orchestral transcriptions....


















http://americansymphony.org/schubert-orchestrated_2/
http://www.allmusic.com/album/franz-schubert-orchestrated-mw0001411864


----------



## Cosmos

Now:
*Stravinsky:* Concerto for Piano and Winds [Balint Vazsonyi (piano), Bernhard Klee (conductor), BBC Symphony Orchestra]. I keep forgetting that there's more to Stravinsky than ballet, and this particular gem has a really fine middle movement.

Later:
*Strauss:* Salome, [von Karajan and the Vienna Philharmonic]. First time listening to this work!


----------



## cjvinthechair

Lovely 'Earth Requiem' from Xia Guan, commemorating the Sichuan disaster in 2008. Do try it !


----------



## millionrainbows

Berio: Orchestral Transcriptions, Chailly. This has Art of the Fugue, very nice orchestral version. If you liked Webern's Passacaglia and Ricercar, you'll love this.


----------



## Alypius

Bach Concertos by two of my favorite Baroque ensembles, the Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin & the Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius, Symphony 3 (Okku Kamu, DG) and Kaija Saariaho, Laterna magica (Youtube)

Saariaho's piece is inspired by the autobiography and work of Ingmar Bergman (and, I was pleased to see, the great Sven Nykvist).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, St. Matthew Passion (1746) (Wolfang Seeliger; Zedelius; Brownder; Blochwitz; Scharinger; Schmidt; Konzertchor Darmstadt; Kammerorchester Darmstadt).









An excellent interpretation, imo. Highly recommended.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Theresienmesse, Heiligmesse.
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig.
Sir Neville Marriner.

Two of Haydn's wonderful late masses performed joyously by these forces.
Recommended!


----------



## cwarchc

My latest acquisition


----------



## DrKilroy

Lutosławski - Concerto for Orchestra (Kletzki). A great piece, recommended to all fans of neoclassicism. It is not very similar to Bartok's Concerto, which it is often likened to. Actually, it reminds me more of Adams' Harmonielehre and Stravinsky's Symphonies with a more folksy vibe.










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Alypius

First listen:

*Hilary Hahn: In 27 Pieces (Deutsche Grammophon, 2013)*










When I first heard about this, I said to myself: "Why go out and buy and listen to a bunch of encores? I want substance, not small desserts." But as the reviews have started coming in, I discovered that these are all newly composed works. Lots of variety, lots of new composers. The liner notes by Hilary Hahn are very eloquent about the process of discovery and playing newly composed works. I'll post something over on the "New Generations" thread after giving it a few listens.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Mystere de l'instant.*


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Symphony No.5 In E Flat Major, Op.82 
by Osmo Vanska and Lahti Symphony Orchestra

En Saga Op.9
Pohjola's Daughter Op.49
Valse Triste Op. 44 No1.
Finlandia Op.26









Following my unforgettable Sibelius symphony 4 experience (http://www.talkclassical.com/1005-current-listening-vol-i-post646898.html#post646898), I listened to the 5th symphony these past few weeks.

It feels we are back in the 3rd symphony mindset, although this time it feels like the author is more mature having passed through the angst, pain, restlessness and final elation of the 4th symphony.

The 1st movement is the most enigmatic. It feels like the theme presented is played and developed until at the 9th minute we reach our final destination with the melody being presented at full swing. Following this we are catapulted into a coda of pulsating rhythms reaching the final brass filled climax and ending. The energy is palpable and the finale satisfying.

The 2nd movement (Andante mosso, quasi allegretto) consists of hypnotic variations on a beautiful melody. It is a welcome resting place after a voyage in relatively calm waters. The changing keys and rhythms are brilliant. 
Jean Sibelius' own words show his exuberant joy at this work's slow movement:
"The autumn sun is shining. Nature in its farewell colours. My heart is singing sadly - the shadows grow longer. The Adagio of my fifth symphony? That I, poor fellow that I am, can have moments of such richness!!"

With the start of the 3rd and final movement we are thrown back into an energetic Sibelian trajectory and it feels like we are heading in the right direction. And then, out of nowhere, we are encapsulated in the light of a wonderful melody that feels like a lullaby for grown-ups. This dominates the whole movement until the final chords finish off a remarkable piece of work.

Following this symphony I enjoyed listening to En Saga and Pohjola's daughter, along with the brilliant and melodious Valse Triste. Finlandia finishes off with a powerful and engaging manner.

I could compare Sibelius 5th with Beethoven's 6th in its message of hope and joy. Beethoven's Pastoral symphony was the polar opposite of his previous one, the fifth. 
In Sibelius' case this holds true in a similar way, as his 4th and 5th are completely different by necessity.

The 4th symphony is a projection of the road to overpower angst, fear, pain with a final celebration of life.

The 5th is one's assertive meanderings through life with experience, purifying optimism and ecstatic glory.

Sibelius' own words on starting this work in 1914: 
"Another depth of misery. But I can already make out the mountain that I shall ascend (…) God is opening his doors for a moment, and his orchestra is playing the fifth symphony"


----------



## Mahlerian

Gubaidulina: Musical Toys
Chin: Etudes
Ligeti: Musica Ricercarta
Mei Yi Foo, piano









It's rare to have a program of music where Ligeti is the oldest composer involved. I could make some comment here about the music itself, which is great, but...*Lego figurines of Chin, Gubaidulina, and Ligeti*.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Couperin's _Leçons de ténèbres_, played by the French baroque's most reliable interpreters William Christie & Les Arts Florissants.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 16 "Lord God, we give Thee praise"

For New Year's Day - Leipzig, 1726

Counter-tenor: Derek Lee Ragin; Tenor: Julian Podger; Bass: Gotthold Schwarz

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## DeepR

Handel - Dixit Dominus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_ERk1vl25g#t=1804

I love the last part. At some point it sounds like Glass for a moment!


----------



## Guest

Both concertos are very powerful, virtuosic, yet accessible. Excellent sound.


----------



## Jeff W

On the Radio:

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4. Leif Ove Andsnes plays the piano while Gustavo Dudamel leads the Los Angeles Philharmonic in a live performance.


----------



## SimonNZ

Toshio Hosokawa's Horn Concerto "Moment Of Blossoming" - Stefan Dohr, french horn, Jun Markl, cond.


----------



## Morimur

*Marc-Andre Dalbavie - Seuils • Diademes (Boulez)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roy Harris and William Schuman, Symphonies Nos. 3*


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gioacchino Rossini*
William Tell
Symphony Orchestra and Chorus of Torino della Radio-televisione Italiana
Orchestra Cond. by Mario Rossi/Chorus Cond. by Ruggero Maghini

From the ARGUMENT:

The son's feelings are thus subjected to a severe conflict between his love for Matilda, his duty to his country, and his desire to avenge his father's death. He, however, renounces his love, and joins the band of patriots now marshalled under William Tell. Events are bought to a climax by Gessler causing a cap to be elevated on a pole, and requiring all passers by to bow to it. Tell firmly refuses to do so, and is thereupon subjected to the ordeal of the apple . . .


----------



## SimonNZ

"La Sublime Porte - Voix d'Istanbul 1430 - 1750" - Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## opus55

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 4; Marzurkas for Piano
Brahms: Symphony No. 1


----------



## PetrB

*Debussy, a short set of three acappela choral pieces I'd forgotten about*

Claude Debussy ~ Trois Chansons de Charles d'Orléans (all three songs, six minutes, total


----------



## SimonNZ

Egon Wellesz's Violin Concerto - Andrea Duka Löwenstein, violin, Gerd Albrecht, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Symphony No. 85 in B-Flat Major, 'La Reine'; Symphony No. 86 in D Major (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).









Relistening to the Paris symphonies and hearing new things. Such classics.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Nagasaki oratorio - Owain Arwel Hughes, cond.










Lorenzo Perosi's String Quartet No.1 - Perosi Quartet


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Drivetime today is some excellently recorded and played concertos.

Gliere's Harp outward with Ginastera's Harp and Gliere's Coloratura Soprano Concerto homeward.

This recording is lush and rich and I've heard few better harp recordings and the playing on this easily overshadows Osian Ellis's.

If you haven't got this then I'd suggest seeking it out.


----------



## dgee

Beat Furrer's Nuun - Eotvos with Klangforum Wien. Another wild ride - try not smiling


----------



## SimonNZ

Matthijs Vermeulen's Symphony No.2 - Otto Ketting, cond.










Eduard Erdmann's Symphony No.1 - Israel Yinon, cond.










Stefan Wolpe's Battle Piece - Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano


----------



## ptr

Starting with my SatSym entry:

*Carl Nielsen* - Symphony No 4 "Det Uudslukkelige" Op 29 (RCA)









Chicago Symphony Orchestra u. Jean Nartinon

*Avet Terteryan* - Symphony No 3 & 5 (BEAUX)









Tblisi Symphony Orchestra u Jansug Kakhidse

*François Bayle* - Grande Polyphonie (INA)









François Bayle, auteur

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning all!









Got started with a dose of Haydn (Once daily does a body good!) and I think I can start to see the finish of this gargantuan set! Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica soldiered on through symphonies No. 78, 79 & 80. I greatly enjoyed all three of the symphonies although 78 was probably my favorite of the set.









Turned next to Nielsen for the Saturday Symphonies thread. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony in Symphonies No. 4 & 5. Nielsen is a composer that is still unfamiliar to me, but I did definitely enjoy both of these works!









Rounding out my night was the Divertimenti K. 136, 137, 138 & 334 of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Florian Heyerick led the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester. I haven't yet really explored the Brilliant Classics Mozart box yet besides some poking around comparing some performances. As a side note, I have the newer edition of this box but can only find the cover scans for an older edition... Anyone have cover scans for the new edition?


----------



## SimonNZ

Respighi's La Fiamma - Gianluigi Gelmetti, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Le Concert des Nations - Jordi Savall part 2 [HD]*

*Tweede deel van het slotconcert van het Festival Oude Muziek 'La Suite Française' door Le Concert des Nations olv. Jordi Savall
5 september 2010 Vredenburg Leidsche Rijn Utrecht

Rameau: Suite Les Indes Galante
Rameau: Suite Les Boréades*

youtube comments

*What can I say? The most magnificent couple of hours on Youtube. Magnificent playing, wonderful interpretation, and a superb recording. Thanks so much for this (both parts). Many thanks for posting.﻿

Great! I love the musicians,great concentration and enjoyment with difficult music! Beautifully played!

Wonderfull!!!!*

*videolink*


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Brioschi*: _Six Symphonies_ (1740-1744)
Atalanta Fugiens/Vanni Moretto









*Charles Koechlin*: _Piano Quintet, Op. 80_; _String Quartet No. 3, Op. 72_
Sarah Lavaud, piano
Antigone Quartet









*Johannes Brahms*: _Fantasien, Op. 116_
Nicholas Angelich, piano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 70 no. 2_
Alexander Melnikov, fortepiano
Isabelle Faust, violin
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair here, main-lining heavy-duty espresso on this glorious, summery morning, to the vivacious sounds of the first movement of Haydn's Clock Symphony, Herr Von Karajan presiding.

Karajan's EMI incarnations of the Clock and London Symphonies have more dash and elegance than do their later DG analogues I feel. . . I 'definately' feel. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boccherini, Quartets, Opus 32, Nos. 3-6*


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Kriesleriana / Horowitz 1969


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Koechlin*: _Vers la voûte étoilée op. 129_
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Heinz Holliger


----------



## opus55

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> J. Haydn, Symphony No. 85 in B-Flat Major, 'La Reine'; Symphony No. 86 in D Major (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).
> 
> View attachment 43150
> 
> 
> Relistening to the Paris symphonies and hearing new things. Such classics.


That's a great recording I enjoy as well. Other Haydn symphonies by the same performers are just as good.

Mozart: Piano Concerto 24










Mozart in the morning ritual.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"








"Garden of Fand"









"Battle of Agincourt"









"Perfect Fool"









"Pastoral Dance" - "Satan's Appeal to God" - "Saraband of the Sons of God"


----------



## Blake

Some Mozart Serenades? Yes, please. These are much more than simply serenades.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart, Piano Concertos 23 & 24, Robert Casadesus. Ethereal, incredible lightness, delicate, poised, causing shortness of pants.


----------



## Vasks

*ETA Hoffmann - Overture to "Liebe und Eifersucht" (Goritzki/cpo)
Bruckner - String Quintet (Vienna Philharmonia Quintet/Eloquence)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*George Antheil, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 6.*


----------



## Blancrocher

The first two string quartets of Bartok (Takacs Quartet) and the last few by Holmboe (Kontra Quartet). At present, the "Quartetto sereno," Holmboe's last string quartet, which was completed by Per Norgard.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius

Symphony No. 3 in C, Op. 52
Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 105*
City of Birmingham SO, Simon Rattle [EMI, rec. 1985]










I'm playing this at the moment because I can't get my garden room PC to access the Nielsen symphonies on the file-server this afternoon. Still - these recordings were popular at the time I bought them (1, 2 and 5 on LP, and later 3, 4, 6 & 7 on new-fangled CD). They're still satisfying performances. Sibelius's 3rd is still my favourite of his symphonies.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Working my way through Saint-Saens Piano Concertos for the first time.
Performed by Jean-Phillipe Collard, Andre Previn and RPO


----------



## MozartsGhost

*John Browning - Ravel, Prokofiev*

Ravel
Concerto in D for the Left Hand

Prokofiev
Concerto #3 in C

Philharmonia Orchestra
Eric Leinsdorf conducting

From the liner notes:

_"John Browning was at his dashing best in Ravel's Piano Concerto for the Left Hand, a work so fiendish in its difficulties that they can be appreciated only by someone who has tried to play the piece."_ So wrote, Jay S Harrison in the New York *Herald-Tribune* after a triumphant concert with Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonia in February 1960.

The Concerto for Left Hand has an expressive range of great variety. On the dramatic side there is the sheer orchestral color of the introduction, and emerging from this darkness the grandiose slow music for the orchestra, all of which is recapitulated by the piano at the end of the concerto. On the light side is the fast middle movement with its brief thematic cascade of trumpet triads (trumpetlike even in the piano's statement of it), its lively 6/8 rhythm, its blues theme for high bassoon and its toy march in the upper register of the instruments. The solo part is exceptionally rich in texture, so full in its sound as to deny the restriction of music for the left hand alone.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> Working my way through Saint-Saens Piano Concertos for the first time.
> Performed by Jean-Phillipe Collard, Andre Previn and RPO


--
That's my favorite set ever. Collard just burns. Previn's animated. Lovely. Lovely. _Love-ly. _


----------



## millionrainbows

I can see why Glenn Gould had a great mutual respect for Richter. These keyboard suites are wonderful, but only if played fleetly and effortlessly, with great facility. Their harmonic limitations are thereby ignored, and we are presented with a fluent, unending stream of ideas which play and dance like waves of water. Bach was heavier in a harmonic sense, more chromatic, darker, but Handel is what he is, and if presented in the correct light, is truly profound.


----------



## Mahlerian

Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "Inextinguishable"
Danish National Symphony Orchestra, cond. Schonwandt


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Rebecca Clarke, Freda Swain, Pamela Harrison & Janetta Gould: A Portrait of the Viola*
Helen Callus (Viola) & Robert McDonald (Piano)








A remarkable collection.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, L'Histoire de soldat, etc.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Shostakovich XII*














"Revolutionary Petrograd"

Maximum fire power.

Awesomely-done first movement.


----------



## Oskaar

*The Sixteen - Harry Christophers - Carver, Ramsey, Tallis - Live Concert HD*

*Gregoriaans: Dum sacrum mysterium

Robert Carver: Gloria uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Robert Ramsey: Drie motetten uit de Euning Collection
- In monte Olivetti
- O vos omnes
- How are the mighty fall'n

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The first is meek: devout to see.
Man blest no doubt
2) The second is sad: in majesty.
Let God arise in majesty
3) The third doth rage: and roughly brayeth.
Why fum'th in fight
4) The fourth doth fawn: and flattery playeth.
O come in one to praise the Lord

Robert Carver: Credo uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The fifth delighteth: and laugheth the more.
E'en like the hunted hind
2) The sixth bewaileth: it weepeth full sore.
Expend, O Lord, my plaint of word
3) The seventh treadeth stout: in froward race.
Why brag'st in malice high
4) The eighth goeth mild: in modest pace.
God grant we grace
'Tallis' Ordinal' - Come Holy Ghost

Thomas Tallis: Spem in alium (a 40)

The Sixteen, o.l.v. Harry Christophers
M.m.v Laurenscantorij en gastzangers o.l.v. Wiecher Mandemaker

Opgenomen in de Grote Zaal van de Doelen in Rotterdam op 27 februari 2013*

youtube comments

*It's also great to see the older mezzo I usually associate with the Tallis Scholars is still active! She's awesome.

Amazing to get such a brilliant performance only a few days later in Australia! For those who are wondering, the third tune is the one used by Vaughan Williams in his "Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis".*

*videolink*


----------



## samurai

Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50. *Both works feature the Michael Schonwandt led Danish National Symphony Orchestra.
Jean Sibelius--*Symphony No.5 in E-Flat Major, Op.82; Symphony No.6 in D Minor, Op.104 and Symphony No.7 in C Major, Op.105. *All three symphonies are performed by the Vienna Philharmonic under Lorin Maazel's baton.
Bohuslav Martinu--*Symphony No.5 and Symphony No.6 {Fantaisies"}, *both featuring Neeme Jarvi and the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## maestro267

*Schmitt*: La Tragedie de Salome
Sao Paulo SO/Tortelier

*Villa-Lobos*: Piano Concerto No. 1
Ortiz (piano)/Royal PO/Gomez-Martinez

_Saturday Symphony_
*Nielsen*: Symphony No. 4 (The Inextinguishable)
Danish National SO/Schonwandt


----------



## Badinerie

Watched a documentary about Kathleen Ferrier last night ( An Ordinary Diva) so I got the old Lp's out this morning. Ee by gum!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasileiras (a whole bunch of them)*


----------



## ptr

*Francis Dhomont* - Sous le regard d'un soleil noir (emperientes Digitales)









Francis Dhomont, relisateur

*John Zorn* - Alhambra Love Songs (Tzadik)









Rob Burger, piano; Greg Cohen, bass; Ben Perowsky, drums

You might call this Jazz but I feel utterly boundary free so I don't mind that!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Haydn* death day (1809).


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Nielsen* Symphony 4. w. SFS/Blomstedt (rec.1987).
And 5, while I'm at it.:tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

Found a music and movies shop at the mall today. There was a classical section, so naturally I expected to find nothing more than "Best of Beethoven" or "Most Relaxing Classical Music" type albums. To my great surprise, while the selection was limited, there were many works that aren't "pop" classical (for example, the only Rachmaninov I could find was his All Night Vigil!) So I picked up a few bargain CD's that I'll be listening to today

*Gliere* - Symphony no. 1, The Red Poppy Suite, Sir Edward Downes: BBC Philharmonic. I've never heard of this composer before, and rarely do I buy a work I haven't at least heard once, but I have yet to dislike a Russian symphony, so why not? :lol:










*Janacek* - Sinfonietta, Lachian Dances, Taras Bulba, Ondrej Lenard: Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra. I've listened to the famous Sinfonietta before, and fell in love with it! Glad to have an actual copy. The other works sound interesting

*Vaughan Williams* - A Sea Symphony, Bernard Haitink: London Philharmonic. Finally, I own this epic work


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> For *Haydn* death day (1809).


Whoa, thanks for pointing that out. Will honour the great man today.


----------



## Gondur

That G major cantus firmus is bliss.


----------



## Guest

Volume 3 in Van Asperen's traversal of Louis Couperin's works. Wonderful playing and sound. In fact, these Aeolus harpsichord recordings would make excellent material for auditioning speakers--they would clearly show differences between the mids/highs.


----------



## Blake

Savall's _Bach: Les Six Concerts Brandebourgeois._ The Bach awakening has begun. This is outstanding.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius - String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 'Voces Intimae'*

Emerson String Quartet [DG, 2006]

*Chopin

Konzert-Allegro A-dur Op. 46
3 Etüden Op. posth.
Tarantelle As-dur Op. 43
Fuge in a-moll
Albumblatt E-dur Op. posth.
Wiosna B117
2 Bourrées
Galop Marquis
Berceuse Des-dur Op. 57
Barcarolle Fis-dur Op. 60*

Vladimir Ashkenazy (Piano) [Decca 1997]

*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No.6 in A major, Op.82*

Evgeny Kissin (Piano) RCA


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> For *Haydn* death day (1809).


God Bless FJ Haydn, my favorite composer, whose music I will enthusiastically listen to until my last breath, or 18,000th post, whichever comes first.

Wasn't this guy also Sulu on Star Trek?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Symphony No. 87 in A Major (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).









To honour 205 years since Haydn's death.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mahler: Symphony No.5 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt

Half way point in this set, and yet another outstandingly marvellous performance, full of depth from Tenstedt and co., what a bargain this was.


----------



## DaveS

Disc 5 of this boxed set. Rudolf Kempe; Staatskapelle Dresden. Aus Italien & Macbeth. The further I get into this set the more I appreciate Richard Strauss' works. Previously only familiar with a few works.


----------



## aleazk

*Webern* - _Complete Works (Boulez)_.


----------



## cwarchc

Preceded by this


----------



## KenOC

Takemitsu: From me flows what you call Time. BBC Orchestra, Andrew Davis conducting. I've always liked this.










Listening on YouTube:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 17 "He who offers thanks praises me"

For the 14 Sunday after Trinity

Soprano: Edith Mathis; Contralto: Julia Hamari; Tenor: Peter Schreier; Bass: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 Gina Bachauer/London Symphony Orchestra/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
Brahms: Paganini Variations Book 2
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.9, Op.14 No.1 Gina Bachauer

I've had the LP of the concerto for years, and have always enjoyed it, it comes up as fresh as paint on this CD, the solo pieces are new to me, and very well played indeed, as you'd expect from this titan of the keyboard. She takes in many ways a more gentle and thoughtful approach through the 2nd book of the Paganini Variations than I've heard from many, not that her virtuosity is ever in doubt, and there's never the remotest suggestion of strain, I like it very much (and just wish that book one was here with it!) The Liszt Rhapsody is given with immense panache, and then the Beethoven I find quite charming. It's a very good disc, from a very good set, the Mercury box Volume One.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sofia Gubaidulina's Piano Concerto "Introitus," with Vladimir Kozhukhar conducting Beatrice Rauchs and the Kyiv Chamber Players. This remains a favorite of mine among Bubaidulina's works.

*p.s.* And for Haydn's anniversary: Alfred Brendel playing the Andante and Variations in F minor, and one or two other sonatas.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Heiligmesse
Oregon Bach Festival Chorus & Orchestra
Helmuth Rilling

To commemorate the great FJ Haydn's Death Day.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*My evening of listening...*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## aleazk

dgee said:


> Beat Furrer's Nuun - Eotvos with Klangforum Wien. Another wild ride - try not smiling


Jeez! that was frenetic!  Furrer is definitely one of my favorite living composers.


----------



## science

On my way through this one:

View attachment 43207


Near the end of that is a work I've been commanded to hear.


----------



## science

KenOC said:


> Takemitsu: From me flows what you call Time. BBC Orchestra, Andrew Davis conducting. I've always liked this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening on YouTube:


I would've thought I was the only one with that recording. My grandmother gave it to me when I was in high school, with a comment along the lines of, "I can't think of anyone else who might like this."


----------



## Manxfeeder

science said:


> I would've thought I was the only one with that recording. My grandmother gave it to me when I was in high school, with a comment along the lines of, "I can't think of anyone else who might like this."


I have it also. We must belong to a nice little group.

Tonight, John Wallace playing Haydn's trumpet concerto.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
Symphony No 3

Utah Symphony Orchestra
University of Utah Civic Chorale
Christina Krooskos, alto
Maurice Abravanel conducting

From the liner notes:

Gustav Mahler was at one and the same time the most radical of symphonists and a musician thoroughly steeped in tradition. A creative genius is most educated in his art by the great men who came before him, and by the cultural life of his land. But he seizes upon what is most living in the past, what puts a sharp tool of expression into his own hands. As for the forms he has inherited, he is no more slavish in obedience to rules than his great predecessors were. He uses the methods that still have meaning for him, and radically alters them at the demand not of personal caprice, but of the currents of thought of his time that seem most real and true to him.


----------



## Blake

Schiff's Bach - _Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1._


----------



## KenOC

Vesuvius said:


> Schiff's Bach - _Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1._
> 
> View attachment 43210


This is Schiff's new set, so VERY good! Accept no substitutes.


----------



## samurai

Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.7 in C-Sharp Minor, Op.131 and Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, Op.100, *both performed by Orchestre National de France under the baton Mstislav Rostropovich. These a re two of my favorite symphonies by Prokofiev; they have a haunting--almost eerie--quality which at times remind me of Bohuslav Martinu, I don't know or understand exactly why. Perhaps their similar use of color and instrumentation? I'm not at all sure, but I love these symphonies of theirs all the same!
Jean Sibelius--*Symphony No.5 in E-Flat Major,Op.82 and Symphony No.6 in D Minor, Op.104, *both featuring the Paavo Berglund led Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
Dmitri Shostakovitch--*Symphony No.1 in F Minor, Op.1 and Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.60 {"Leningrad"}. *Both symphonies are performed by New York Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Blancrocher

Enjoyed a first listen to Jan Klusak's "Variations on a Theme by Mahler" (with the Prague Symphony Orchestra); now winding down with Nikolayeva playing various preludes and fugues by Shosty (Melodiya rec.)


----------



## Alypius

ptr said:


> *John Zorn* - Alhambra Love Songs (Tzadik)
> 
> View attachment 43188
> 
> 
> Rob Burger, piano; Greg Cohen, bass; Ben Perowsky, drums
> 
> You might call this Jazz but I feel utterly boundary free so I don't mind that!
> /ptr


Ptr, Zorn's _Alhambra Love Songs_ is a great record! I also enjoy two other groups of his, the Bar Kokhba and the The Dreamers, both of which feature the guitar work of Marc Ribot. Here's Bar Kokhba playing "Gevurah" live:





*******

My listening has been in celebration of Haydn's anniversary -- and so a rather different direction: some of the "London Symphonies," some of the piano sonatas, and some of the string quartets:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wilhelm Stenhammar: Sången (symphonic cantata for soloists, mixed chorus, children's choir and orchestra), Opus 44 (1921).









It sounds like a combination of Mahler, Bruckner and Sibelius with some Debussy here and there; all adapted to Stenhammar's own vision. It might not be the greatest thing on the Erde but it does not deserve to be so ignored. I strongly encourage you to give it a listen. (can be found in spotify)


----------



## Blake

Walcha's Bach - _Organ Works, Disc 1._ Quite awesome.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Piano Concertos 1 and 2 - Martha Argerich, piano, Giuseppe Sinopoli, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent the early part of last week with Walton I am starting this gloriously sunny day in the North East of England with Barber Symphony No.1 performed by Leonard Slatkin and the St Louis Symphony Orch and this will be followed by the Piano Concerto with John Browning as soloist........

yesterday included my first 'encounter' with the music of Weinberg.....will have to listen again before I can possibly offer any observations!

forgotten how much I like the symphony!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Tadeusz Baird's Expressions for violin and oechestra - Wanda Wilkomirska, violin, Witold Rowicki, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Kreisler: Caprice Viennois/Schon Rosmarin/Liebeslied/Liebesfreud/Recatitivo & Scherzo/Tempo di Minuetto/Praeludium & Allegro/Chanson Louis XIII & Pavane/Tambourin Chinois/Menuet/The Old Refrain/Rondino on a theme by Beethoven/Allegretto
Leclair: Sonata No.3 in D
Gluck-Kreisler: Melodie
Locatelli: The Labyrinth Henryk Szeryng/Charles Reiner

This is a compilation of two LPs, and very much a disc of two halves. The set of works by Kreisler I found very disappointing indeed, they are played completely without charm. It almost feels to me as though it were something the record company wanted and Szeryng went into the studio and just played them. No character whatsoever, I realise that I am used to Kreisler's own recordings, plus those of Alfredo Campoli and Mischa Elman in this repertoire, and they are players of such personality and warmth, that by comparison others are invariably found wanting to some degree, but this is pretty poor show. Then.........the Leclair sonata begins and it is like another player has entered the studio! It is superb, poised, elegant and supremely enjoyable. This part of the disc I will want to hear again and again. The recordings were made just a month apart in 1963, February presumably being a better month for Szeryng than January.......


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruno Bettinelli's Piano Concerto No.1 - Ornella Puliti Santoliquido, piano, Paul Klecki, cond.


----------



## PetrB

*Arthur Honegger ~ Une Cantate de Noël*

Going with my belief it is well worthwhile to listen to works usually associated with a season well out of the context of that season (in this instance, Christmas)...

Arthur Honegger ~ Une Cantate de Noël


----------



## Badinerie

Keep playing this over and over....


----------



## SimonNZ

Respighi's Christus cantata - Marco Balderi, cond.


----------



## Jos

Richter, Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Kondrashin.
Rimsky-Korsakov , Prokofiev , Glazunov.


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonatas, Op. 27, Op. 13
Steven Osborne, Piano

Giving this another listen. It's a pretty good disc but I noticed something strange about the cover. At first I thought, "piano hands, that's relevant". But then I realized they were both left hands.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nielsen

Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 FS 76 (1916) 'The Inextinguishable' 
Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 FS 97 (1922)*
San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt [Decca, 1987]










Two very fine symphonies I haven't listened to for a number of years. Today's listening prompted by the 'Saturday Symphony' thread.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ennio Porrino's Il Processo Di Cristo - Fernando Previtali, cond.


----------



## Guest

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Op. 44, Piano Concerto #2 
Denis Matsuev, piano
Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Listening to the second piano concerto of Tchaikovsky always makes me wish I was listening to the first. Gergiev and Matsuev, however, make this worth hearing. I'll hold off on playing the first and let the second sink in a while.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Harmoniemesse
Stuttgart Radio Symphony
Gächinger Kantorei, Stuttgart
Helmuth Rilling

Another great Haydn mass for a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Weston

Lovely Sunnyday morning music.

*Joseph martin Kraus: Symphony in C, VB 139 and Symphony in C minor, VB 142*
Petter Sundkvist / Swedish Chamber Orchestra









While these come across as closer to normal classic period symphonies, many of Kraus' works can sound timeless.

[Edit: However the last movement of C minor symphony is too frenetic here. They should leave notes time to sink in beofre moving on to the next. Otherwise it's just blurry rubbish.]


----------



## DavidA

Saint Saens - Carnival of Animals / Argerich and friends, Lugano 2014

Great value - enjoy festival highlights for a tenner!


----------



## DavidA

Jerome said:


> View attachment 43217
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Piano Sonatas, Op. 27, Op. 13
> Steven Osborne, Piano
> 
> Giving this another listen. It's a pretty good disc but I noticed something strange about the cover. At first I thought, "piano hands, that's relevent". But then I realized they were both left hands.


Good for playing Ravel!


----------



## Andolink

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Quartet in C major, Op. 59, "Razumovsky No. 3"_
The Alexander String Quartet









*Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartet in C minor, Op. 17 no. 4_
The London Haydn Quartet









*J. S. Bach*: _'Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern', BWV 1_; _'Erhalt uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort', BWV 126_
Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Weston

*Mendelssohn: Six Preludes and Fugues for piano, Op. 35*
Benjamin Frith, piano

View attachment 43229


Like his string symphonies, these works come across as a kind of retro-baroque at times, I suppose because of the fugues. But even fugues don't necessarily have to sound baroque. I always loved that Mendelssohn wasn't afraid to look both forward and back.

Edit: I can't resist adding the Number 4. in Ab is especially gorgeous! I am nearly in tears. I encourage everyone to find this, stream it, whatever it takes. It's just so good. I hit the replay button, and I almost _never_ do that.


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Festive Overture in D (Kuchar/Brilliant)
Sibelius - Two Serenades for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 69 (Holmes/Koch)
Francaix - Divertissement for Bassoon & Strings (Gaudier Ensemble/Hyperion)
Lyapunov - Piano Concerto #1 (Tsintsabadze/Naxos)*


----------



## Weston

Whew! I spent a good chunk of the morning catching up on this thread. Quite a challenge!



TurnaboutVox said:


> In between cleaning discs I am listening to Spotify:
> 
> *Joaquin Turina*
> 
> *Piano Sextet 'Escena Andaluza', Op. 7*
> Amigos String Quartet - Roland Roberts (Violin), Jonathan Hill (Violin), James Pulman (Viola),
> Jonathan Kitchen (Cello) - with Miyako Hashimoto (Piano), Philip Dukes (Viola)
> 
> *Serenata for String Quartet, Op. 87*
> Amigos String Quartet
> [Meridian, rec. 2002]
> 
> Turina is a composer worth getting to know. These are very interesting pieces, clearly Spanish but also beginning to embrace a modern, highly chromatic idiom. Everything of his work I've heard so far has been serious and well crafted. The particular mix of lyricism and modernism reminds me more than a little of Frank Bridge, actually.


I wholeheartedly agree about Turina. When I first heard his work just two or three years ago I thought, "Where has _this_ been hiding all my life?" For me it's his themes. He is a master of memorable themes.



Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 43125
> 
> 
> Webern's "_Sechs Stücke für Orchester_"
> 
> I love this orchestra performing this music.


Just when we think we have your tastes figured out, you throw something like this into the fray, Your Capriciousness. ;-)



Aggelos said:


> Listening to Leon Botstein conducting Schubert orchestral transcriptions....


I _love_ this album!



Mahlerian said:


> Gubaidulina: Musical Toys
> Chin: Etudes
> Ligeti: Musica Ricercarta
> Mei Yi Foo, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare to have a program of music where Ligeti is the oldest composer involved. I could make some comment here about the music itself, which is great, but...*Lego figurines of Chin, Gubaidulina, and Ligeti*.


I know I've heard these pieces somewhere and I recognize that album cover. But now I can't find a record of them in my collection catalog. Maybe it was a Youtube experience based on a previous recommendation here. I remember the piece or pieces being really interesting.


----------



## Blake

The Purcell Quartet performs Bach's Trio Sonatas. Excellent.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This would surely be recognized much more as a major opera of the period were it not by Mozart and wasn't within the shadows of _Le Nozze di Figaro, Don Giovanni, Cosi fan tutte,_ and _The Magic Flute._

Of course I'm equally guilty of placing Mozart's "big four" above all else. I just ordered two more copies of _Le Nozze di Figaro_:

The first is a replacement of Giulini's classic recording with Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Wachter, etc... My copy was unfortunately damaged.










The second is a marvelous "old school" recording that I have heard before... and quite liked... with Selena Jurinac and Vittorio Gui:


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 20_
Daniel Becker, piano
Ning Kam, violin
Thomas Carroll, cello









*Brian Ferneyhough*: _Dum Transisset_
Arditti Quartet


----------



## Weston

*Berg: Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 50*
Håvard Daae Rognli, violin / Wolfgang Plagge, piano

Now, before you go off frantically looking for a hitherto unknown Berg piece, you should know this is Fred Jonny Berg (a.k.a. Flint Juventino Beppe), a successful contemporary composer. I downloaded this piece and others in the early days of mp3 when many composers were self promoting using awful midi versions of their works and the works themselves were more often than not marginal. But this one was played expressively on real instruments and I thought it worth keeping.

Only recently have I discovered the composer is fairly well established, has several albums out and movie soundtracks to his credit. While this album featuring the violin sonata is out of print, his other works are well worth checking out via his web site. The music is often pleasant and highly accessible.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wending my way at last to the end of this box set (the final disc, 10, is identical to the stand-alone Endellion Quartet with David Adams disc of Beethoven String Quintets, which for some mysterious reason (it is entitled 'The Complete...) does not include the Op. 104 quintet, an arrangement / re-write of the early C minor Piano Trio, Op. 1 No. 3 and a substantially different work in its own right).
*
Beethoven

String Quartet No. 14 in C# minor, Op 131
String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132*

Endellion String Quartet [Warner Classics, rec. 2006 & 2008]

These are quite good renditions, actually - I hadn't been unduly impressed by their Op. 127 or 135 because of odd tempo choices and awkward, abrupt changes at one or two points, and their Op. 130 / 133 was pretty thorny and not, in my opinion, up with the best versions. They play both quartets briskly - and this suits Op. 131 particularly (checking my other recordings of Op. 131 and 132, the Endellion play through _much_ more quickly than the Italians, and rather more quickly than the Talich Quartet).

The set as a whole can be recommended warmly, especially at £20, for their performances of the Op. 18, 59, 74 and 95 quartets, and the quintets Op. 4, 29 and 137, and because they use the new Jonathan Del Mar edition scores throughout. For the late quartets I prefer other versions, but in Op. 18 - 74 especially they are highly competitive.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Joseph Haydn* 
Mass No 9 in D Minor
"Missa in angustiis" (Nelson-Mass)

Soloists of the Berlin Radio
Berlin Radio Choir and Symphony Orchestra
Helmut Kock, conducting
_
Credo_

I believe in one God, the almighty Father, maker of heaven and earth, maker of all things visible and invisible, born of the Father before time began . . .

________________________

I like some of these old Musical Heritage Society lp's. The recordings are well done, using the best professionals in their fields. Hardly ever a pop or a click, smooth as silk.

It's still early on a Sunday morning here in the Pacific Northwest. I'm just listening to beautiful music on a beautiful day before worship service in a couple of hours.


----------



## Blake

Pinnock's Bach - _Harpsichord Concertos, Disc 1._ I haven't always been a fan of the harpsichord, but this is turning me around.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 in G
Cleveland Symphony Orchestra, cond. Dohnanyi









Me listening to Dvorak? I know, I know...it happens once in a while.


----------



## aleazk

Thomas Adès - _In Seven Days_.

Youtube, the composer as conductor:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith - Piano Sonatas

Piano Sonata #1 In A 
Variations (Discarded 2nd Movement From Piano Sonata #1 In A)
Piano Sonata #2 In G
Piano Sonata #3 In B Flat*

Markus Becker [Hyperion, 2013]

This disc has been getting a lot of play since I acquired it around Christmas, both because the works are original and interesting, but also because Markus Becker is such a fine, powerful pianist and a great advocate for them.



> ...this recording is a very impressive achievement. Markus Becker has clearly immersed himself in these pieces, instinctively knowing how and when to let Hindemith's often-complex counterpoint breathe, and how to emphasise the attractive melodies. With excellent recorded sound and an enlightening booklet notes from Malcolm MacDonald, Hyperion has produced a noteworthy release with which to celebrate the music of Paul Hindemith.
> 
> www.classical source.com


*
Zemlinsky - Works for String Quartet, Volume I

Quartet No. 3, Op. 19 (1924)
Quartet No. 4 (Suite for String Quartet), Op. 25 (1936)
Zwei Sätze (for String Quartet) (1927)*

Esher String Quartet [Naxos, rec. 2011]

My new disc for this week. This is somehow both a 'clean' and precise reading of these Zemlinsky works, and a playful, almost 'dance-like' approach at the same time. After two auditions I can say that this is very persuasively done indeed, and I think the disc will become a favourite. I have found this more accessible than the LaSalle Quartet's #3, at any rate. I am looking forward to the release of Volume 2 (tomorrow, it would seem).


----------



## Vasks

TurnaboutVox said:


>


Yeah, that one's on my wishlist


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> Thomas Adès - _In Seven Days_.
> 
> Youtube, the composer as conductor:


So highly lyrical, very tonal, or tonal-like, often more than a titch romantic. 
At times, he makes this chamber orchestra sound like a much larger ensemble, more than the sum of its parts.
It is a very 'accessible' contemporary piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Zemlinsky*: String Quartets, w. LaSalle Qt. (rec.1980);* Schoenberg*: Orchestral Works, w. ACO/BerlinRSO/Chailly et al (rec.1985); Piano Works, w. Pollini (rec.1974).

View attachment 43258


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Whew! I spent a good chunk of the morning catching up on this thread. Quite a challenge!....


Yes, CL2 is off to a good start. Over a thousand posts, and ten times that in *Likes*.

I notice a few are still stingy with awarding *Likes*. C'mon, it's all in good fun.* Likes* don't cost anything. Make someone happy with a *Like*. You'll feel better, I promise.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> This is Schiff's new set, so VERY good! Accept no substitutes.


What was wrong with the old set?


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> I would've thought I was the only one with that recording. My grandmother gave it to me when I was in high school, with a comment along the lines of, "I can't think of anyone else who might like this."


"Hey, thanks, grandma. How 'bout a hun or two, too, for the effort."


----------



## maestro267

*Tchaikovsky*: Hamlet, fantasy-overture
BBC Philharmonic/Sinaisky

*Tishchenko*: Violin Concerto No. 2
Stadler (violin), Leningrad PO/Sinaisky


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> I notice a few are still stingy with awarding *Likes*. C'mon, it's all in good fun.* Likes* don't cost anything. Make someone happy with a *Like*. You'll feel better, I promise.


haha--I can't remember when I realized I just like it when people are listening to music, even if I haven't heard it. Still, I wouldn't want anyone to change--I enjoy those times when someone who only "likes" modern/contemporary works all of a sudden reveals an interest in a given baroque or classical composer (or vice versa). I like everyone's style of "liking."

Anyways--the 3rd volume of Bavouzet's Haydn (the only disk from his ongoing set currently on Spotify):









Can't wait to hear the rest--I'll probably grab the box when it's complete and selling at the right price.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Martucci* death day (1909).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 in B minor, 'Pathétique' (Evgeny Mravinsky; Leningrader Philharmonie).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 10.*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Kreisler: Praeludium and Allegro/Siciliano and Rigaudon
Schumann: Abendlied
Szymanowski: Nocturne and Tarantella/The Fountain of Arethuse
Handel: Larghetto
Leclair-Kreisler: Tambourin
Mendelssohn-Kreisler: Song Without Words
Brahms: Waltz in A, Op.39 No.15
Poldini-Kreisler: Dancing Doll
Debussy-Hartmann: Minstrels
Faure: Apres un Reve
Pizzetti: Canto No.3
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarentelle, Op.43 Nathan Milstein/Leon Pommers

Debussy: Violin Sonata Nathan Milstein/Rudolf Firkusny

Schumann: Intermezzo
Brahms: Allegro
Suk: Burleska Nathan Milstein/Carlo Bussotti

A longtime favourite violinist of mine, to my ears, Nathan Milstein can do no wrong. This album is very much more than the sum of its parts. There are such a wide variety of pieces here, the Debussy sonata with Firkusny is out of this world and was never released until this CD issue in 1999. Goodness only knows why, it is one of the finest versions I have ever heard, and hardly an encore- though 'tis a most welcome space filler! The Szymanowski Nocturne and Tarantella at nearly 10 minutes in length is not really encore material, a fascinating and little known piece that I always play twice when indulging in this CD. The same composer's "Fountain of Arethuse" receives a very magical perfomance, the various Kreisler pieces and arrangements are played stunningly and with all the affection so sadly lacking in Szeryng's recording which I heard earlier, all in all this is one of the best discs of its type that I know of, and if you can find it at the right price, well worth investing in. Sadly it seems by and large to be rather on the expensive side at the moment. It's really time for an all inclusive Milstein box, EMI were certainly rather haphazard in their re-releasing of his recordings, perhaps Warner will do one? We can but hope.


----------



## Hassid

Tishchenko's 2d.v.c. is one of the most difficult, technically and musically I ever heard. I don't think it would be on the repertory of many soloists, nor it would be played live much.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik - Production II
Quartet in D minor for Recorder, two Flutes & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Anton Webern

Sämtliche werke für streichquartett* (well, it was at the time this disc was released in 1970)

Langsamer Sätz (1905)
Streichquartett (1905)
Fünf sätz für Streichquartett, Op. 5
Sechs bagatellen für Streichquartett, Op. 9
Streichquartett, Op. 28

Quartetto Italiano [Philips, 1970]

I don't have to tell you how fond I am of this disc. It would be with me on my desert island. A whole universe in miniature is contained on its two sides. Needs a thorough clean, though.










Image: Vector Illustration. 2013. Posted 29th August 2013 by Umberto Mischi

I gather that this is preferable to the actual quartet's portraits...
There isn't a single image of my 1982 'Musica da Camera' album cover art on the web as far as I can see - it used Franz Mark's "zwei Pferde" (Two horses).










zwei Pferde © Franz Marc / Bridgeman Art Library


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Lord Nelson Mass
Gächinger Kantorei, Stuttgart
Bach-Collegium, Stuttgart
Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Manxfeeder

TurnaboutVox said:


> I gather that this is preferable to the actual quartet's portraits...


You gather right. 

Now listening to *Alban Berg's Seven Early Songs*, followed by *Mahler's Symphony No. 4.*


----------



## aleazk

John Cage - _Four4_. Youtube: 




Some of these 'number pieces' by Cage really invoke a zen-like state on me.

Also recommendable: _"Twenty-Eight with Twenty-Nine"_


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 18 "Just as the rain and snow fall from heaven"

For Sexagesima Sunday - Weimar, 1713 or 1714

Soprano: Agnes Giebel; Tenor: Bert van t'Hoff; Bass: Jacques Villisech

Jurgen Jurgens, cond.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Schöpfungsmesse
Oregon Bach Festival Chorus and Orchestra
Helmuth Rilling

Another great late Haydn mass.
Absolutely incredible the way FJ could stop on a dime and instantly change the mood from menacing to glorious. Tremendous genius!


----------



## PetrB

*John Luther Adams ~ Being Ocean*

John Luther Adams (the _other_ John Adams) ~ Being Ocean (won Pulitzer Prize for music, 2014.)*
Seattle Symphony, in a recent Radio Broadcast from Carnegie Hall: WXQR archive.

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/seattle-symphony-plays-pulitzer-prize-winner/
All preliminary talk ends at 09'45'' - where the piece begins.

The balance of the program:
Varese: _Deserts_
Debussy: _La Mer_
encore; Debussy: from Images for Orchestra, _Gigues_

*[A short clip preview, with commentary by Seattle Symphony's conductor and some audience members from the world premiere performance.]


----------



## Weston

TurnaboutVox said:


> *
> 
> Image: Vector Illustration. 2013. Posted 29th August 2013 by Umberto Mischi
> 
> I gather that this is preferable to the actual quartet's portraits...
> *


*

I think it induced a sudden onset migraine. *


----------



## MozartsGhost

*W.A. Mozart*

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
Symphony No 40, G Minor
Vienna State Opera Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult, conducting

From the liner notes:

Not all of Mozart's catalogue entries are masterworks, for even a _wunderkind_ cannot be a genius all the time. Much of Mozart's output was made to order, for this or that court function, or this or that open date at the opera house. But even made to order Mozart is good music, and some, such as the great serenade Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (A Little Night Music) surpasses any expectation a resonable customer might have entertained.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Paukenmesse
Gächinger Kantorei, Stuttgart
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester
Helmuth Rilling

Another amazing late Haydn mass; this one has just become my favorite of the six.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 18 - Sigiswald Kuijken, cond. (OVPP)


----------



## KenOC

Arriaga: Overture to Los esclavos felices ("The Happy Slaves") written age 13. Paul Dombrecht and Il Fondamento. Can't find this on Amazon, so here's Jordi Savall's recording.










Listening on YouTube:


----------



## PetrB

*John Luther Adams; "In the Rain" (Genre: Electronic, Classical" LOL)*

John Luther Adams ~ In the Rain





_(Genre: Electronic, Classical" -- just in case you weren't sure, LOL)_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> View attachment 43273
> 
> 
> FJ Haydn, Paukenmesse
> Gächinger Kantorei, Stuttgart
> Stuttgarter Kammerorchester
> Helmuth Rilling
> 
> Another amazing late Haydn mass; this one has just become my favorite of the six.


The 'Et Incarnatus est' from this mass is excellent. Haydn's late 6 masses are awesome, but I think the Missa Cellensis (1766) holds up with them too, with its variety and interesting fugal writing.

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik - Production I
Trio in E-Flat Major for two Violins & B.c.;
Solo in B minor for Flute & B.c.
(Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## GreenMamba

Haydn String Quartets Op. 76 4-6, Kodaly Qt. Naxos.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's Symphony No.4 - Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gavin Bryars -- One last bar, then Joe can sing

This has been my first listen to this lovely work, but it won't be the last. Thanks to PetrB, who mentioned this on the "marimba" thread.


----------



## Mahlerian

Chin: Gougalon, Scenes from a Street Theater, for ensemble
Members of the New York Philharmonic

Berg: Lyric Suite, for string quartet
LaSalle Quartet









A very different pairing. Chin's work may use conventional instruments (plus a few oddities like flexatone, harmonica, pop bottles, and cans), but they constantly sound like anything but.

Berg's work is of a much more conventional nature, though its hidden message took a newly uncovered manuscript to discover.


----------



## tastas

Violin Concerto in D Minor by Khachaturian.

Witold Rowicki conducting the Warsaw National Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra with Wanda Wilkomirska on violin.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition Vol.7: Schubert In 1815

Elly Ameling, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## science

As was commanded by my generous masters:

View attachment 43278


This is one I've long wanted to get and listen to anyway. I prefer to buy things in a real actual physical shop but I'll do it online when I have to, and thanks to the commands I finally had to.

And am I ever glad I did! I'd only heard this work by Gardiner and for some reason it hadn't really hit me, but Klemperer sure did. I'll listen to this a few more times, and then try Gardiner again.

View attachment 43279


About to start this one... no comment yet!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Falstaff-Symphonic Study/Symphony No.2 in E-flat London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Edward Elgar

Elgar: Enigma Variations Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Elgar's birthday, so three recordings that, in each case constitute the first performances I ever heard of these masterpieces. The Enigma record I bought when I was about twelve, and have loved it unconditionally ever since. The second symphony I gained when we went on a trip to the Elgar birthplace at Broadheath near Worcester, I was doing a project on Elgar at school, and dad said he would buy me a record from the birthplace (they were in a cardboard box on the stairs then! A far cry from the swish new visitor centre with its neat and tidy racks of CDs that is there now) and that is the one I chose, mainly because it had a recording of Elgar rehearsing and I was curious to hear his voice! But the moment I put the record on (on my old Dansette) I was drawn immediately into a world that I knew I very much wanted to be in, and here I am thirty-seven years later, still as enamoured as ever. Then Falstaff- this came on a holiday to Weston-Super-Mare (Birmingham-on-sea, as the wags used to refer to it), the album of four 78s was in a junk shop next door to the tiny flat we had for the duration (and it was tiny, there were five of us, mum shared a double bed with my grandma, my sister had the single that was in their room, and dad and myself were on a sofa bed in the lounge/kitchen- and since we were both over 6 feet there was not a lot of room- and the old man snored rather badly I'm afraid!), well I saved up and bought that album plus a few miscellaneous ones that they had and then carried my precious cargo back home on the train (very crowded) and the bus (not so crowded, but more hazardous), I still have it, though it's far more listenable on this excellent transfer! Happy memories, and music that still sounds as fresh and gorgeous to me now as it did all those years ago.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition Vol.15: Schubert And The Nocturne

Margaret Price, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

This striking bargain basement piano music disc is my drivetime today and thoroughly recommendable imo


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## dgee

Out of Doors especially and repeatedly, but also the Piano Sonata


----------



## Dan Hornby

I'm just about to buy the new Marc-André Hamelin disc. Not sure if it will be the best recording of Janacek or Schumann, but undoubtedly it will be technically perfect as is Hamelin's talent.

On a slightly off-topic note, although it does refer to current listening, I was watching Christopher's Nupen's documentary on Tchaikovsky volume 2 subtitled Fate, and noticed a piece of music at the very beginning. It starts with a short brass solo followed by a powerful chord played by the orchestra (B major with a sharpened fifth I think) going into a descending chromatic part in the strings and ending in E minor. 

Does any one know what piece it comes from? It sounds like pure Tchaikovsky, but I haven't heard it in any piece I've listened to.


----------



## Jeff W

From the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center's radio series:

Bach: Suite for Solo Cello No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011. Colin Carr played the solo Cello.

Schubert: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major. The Vermeer String Quartet played.

http://instantencore.com/music/details.aspx?PId=5111807


----------



## science

Dan Hornby said:


> I'm just about to buy the new Marc-André Hamelin disc. Not sure if it will be the best recording of Janacek or Schumann, but undoubtedly it will be technically perfect as is Hamelin's talent.


I will get that one too. I'm such a contrarian, I actually enjoy hearing Hamelin play, and I _really_ enjoy contemplating how much scorn I'm thereby earning from the cognoscenti. Also, Janáček is one of my favorites, and that work in particular.


----------



## science

Haut Parleur said:


> View attachment 43283
> 
> 
> This striking bargain basement piano music disc is my drivetime today and thoroughly recommendable imo


Yes! Another guy from that era that you might like is Dussek. It's an interesting little niche to get into.


----------



## Dan Hornby

Hamelin is an amazing pianist and I don't understand any scorn you might earn.

Is there a particular reason Hamelin's recordings are frowned upon?


----------



## SimonNZ

Dan Hornby said:


> Hamelin is an amazing pianist and I don't understand any scorn you might earn.
> 
> Is there a particular reason Hamelin's recordings are frowned upon?


I'm wondering this also. Who (and when and why) have been badmouthing Hamelin?


----------



## Dan Hornby

SimonNZ said:


> I'm wondering this also. Who (and when and why) have been badmouthing Hamelin?


Quite, I mean I can't think of a pianist who is more technically gifted, if ever, and with the musicality to match.

As a fellow pianist, I would sell my soul to have his technical gifts.

EDIT: I suppose one reason might be the lack of recordings of the "greats". He has of course recorded some Chopin, Liszt and Haydn, but maybe his championing of Alkan and the other composers who have produced the most difficult piano music works against him, when there is yet another version of the Hammerklavier to listen to.


----------



## Dan Hornby

science said:


> Yes! Another guy from that era that you might like is Dussek. It's an interesting little niche to get into.


It is, but having scoured music shops up and down the country, the lack of a comprehensive Clementi set in score form is frustrating. Henle have started one, but I can't understand why in 2014 one has to muck about with picking and choosing different editions to get Clementi's output.


----------



## Jeff W

Simone Young leads the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra in:

DEBUSSY: Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune

RAVEL: Piano Concerto in G

SAINT-SAENS: Symphony No. 3

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/05/26/


----------



## science

Dan Hornby said:


> Quite, I mean I can't think of a pianist who is more technically gifted, if ever, and with the musicality to match.
> 
> As a fellow pianist, I would sell my soul to have his technical gifts.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose one reason might be the lack of recordings of the "greats". He has of course recorded some Chopin, Liszt and Haydn, but maybe his championing of Alkan and the other composers who have produced the most difficult piano music works against him, when there is yet another version of the Hammerklavier to listen to.


Have you really not heard anyone dis Hamelin? He's all technique, or something, not subtle or emotional or whatever.

Supposedly a really insightful listener can walk into a room when the radio is playing, notice that the piano playing stinks, guess that it is Hamelin, and be correct. No kidding, I've heard this story....


----------



## Dan Hornby

science said:


> Have you really not heard anyone dis Hamelin? He's all technique, or something, not subtle or emotional or whatever.
> 
> Supposedly a really insightful listener can walk into a room when the radio is playing, notice that the piano playing stinks, guess that it is Hamelin, and be correct. No kidding, I've heard this story....


I haven't heard anyone say anything negative to be honest, but it doesn't surprise me using the example you gave.

There was a pianist who came from China in the year above me at university. She was technically perfect, spent 8-10 hours in the "rabbit hutches" practising scales, arpeggios and technical exercises. She had an amazing technique but when I heard her play there was no natural musicality. Our teacher (we shared the same one so possibly not very professional) said she would play like a robot. So I totally get the argument.

This does not apply to Hamelin however. Any comments like that do seem like petty jealousy.

One thing about Hamelin that baffles me is his lack of playing with the top orchestras in the world, and I mean the BPO, VPO etc.. Marc-André has admitted in the past he hasn't sold himself very well and has changed management which seems to have helped somewhat, but given his technical prowess and amazing natural ability, I wonder why the very best orchestras weren't queuing up to have him play.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado; Orchestra Mozart).


----------



## SimonNZ

Gian Francesco Malipiero's Saint Francis Of Asisi - Johannes Wildner, cond.

radio broadcast from 2011 - no cd yet, alas


----------



## science

View attachment 43293


I haven't had this long but it has become a favorite.


----------



## Dan Hornby

Behold the Reiner!


----------



## science

Dan Hornby said:


> I haven't heard anyone say anything negative to be honest, but it doesn't surprise me using the example you gave.
> 
> There was a pianist who came from China in the year above me at university. She was technically perfect, spent 8-10 hours in the "rabbit hutches" practising scales, arpeggios and technical exercises. She had an amazing technique but when I heard her play there was no natural musicality. Our teacher (we shared the same one so possibly not very professional) said she would play like a robot. So I totally get the argument.
> 
> This does not apply to Hamelin however. Any comments like that do seem like petty jealousy.
> 
> One thing about Hamelin that baffles me is his lack of playing with the top orchestras in the world, and I mean the BPO, VPO etc.. Marc-André has admitted in the past he hasn't sold himself very well and has changed management which seems to have helped somewhat, but given his technical prowess and amazing natural ability, I wonder why the very best orchestras weren't queuing up to have him play.


I hadn't thought about the "top orchestra" question - I don't think I was aware of it, actually. Your comment made me curious and I see that he was with the London Phil in February, and will play with WDR in June, so maybe that's a thing of the past.


----------



## SimonNZ

Malipiero's Violin Concerto No.1 - André Gertler, violin, Václav Smetáček, cond.


----------



## Dan Hornby

science said:


> I hadn't thought about the "top orchestra" question - I don't think I was aware of it, actually. Your comment made me curious and I see that he was with the London Phil in February, and will play with WDR in June, so maybe that's a thing of the past.


It's only been in the past couple of years that M-AH has been regularly playing with the top tier orchestras. I wonder if his deal with Hyperion is an issue with regard to CD recordings, given that Stephen Hough also rarely records with the greatest orchestras and he is undoubtedly Britain's best pianist at present.


----------



## shadowdancer

This will be a Beethoven 9th ' s week.
Starting with a fine (old school) performance


----------



## Dan Hornby

Is there a better pianist for the early Romantic period?

View attachment 43297


----------



## Dan Hornby

shadowdancer said:


> This will be a Beethoven 9th ' s week.
> Starting with a fine (old school) performance
> View attachment 43296


I'll see your Beethoven and raise you a Tchaik 6 from 1959.
View attachment 43298


Although the 1960 is probably better:


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Herr Jesu Christ, wahr' Mensch und Gott', BWV127_
Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Johannes Brahms*: _Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78_
Ilia Korol, violin
Natalia Grigorieva, fortepiano







(this is sooo good!)


----------



## Orfeo

*Maximilian Steinberg*
Symphony no. II in B-flat minor, op. 8.
Variations for Orchestra.
-The Gothenberg Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Vladimir Scherbachov*
Symphony no. V.
Suite "The Tobacco Captain."
-The St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Titov.

*Nikolay Roslavets*
Sonatas for Viola and Piano nos. I & II.
Piano Sonata no. V
-Andrey Gridchuk, viola.
-Alexander Blok, piano.
-Natalia Pankova, piano (piano sonata).

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Theme et Variations for Strings.
Two Pieces for Strings.
Napeve.
-The St. Petersburg Chamber Ensemble/Roland Melia.
String Quartet nos. VII & VIII.
-The Tanayev Quartet.

*Vissarion Shebalin*
String Quartet nos. VI, VII, & VIII.
-The Krasni Quartet.


----------



## Blake

Savall's Bach - _Les Quatre Ouvertures._


----------



## Vasks

*Carr - Federal Overture (Gallois/Naxos)
Loeffler - Music for Stringed Instruments (Kohon Quartet/Vox)
Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915 (Gauvin/Naxos)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Symphony 3, Poem of Ecstasy, w. OdP/Barenboim (rec.1986/7); Piano Sonatas, w. Alexeev (rec.2008 - '11).


----------



## jim prideaux

as I commented last week I had my first encounter with the music of Weinberg, specifically his 18th symphony and if I am completely honest I have no real idea what to make of the work, today I have progressed to his violin concerto (in this instance he is named as Vainberg) as it is on a disc with Myaskovsky's violin concerto as performed by Yablonsky, the Russian Phil. and Ilya Grubert as soloist........the Myaskovsky is as I had expected and is as impressive as ever!


----------



## Vaneyes

Dan Hornby said:


> It's only been in the past couple of years that M-AH has been regularly playing with the top tier orchestras. I wonder if his deal with Hyperion is an issue with regard to CD recordings....


You can go back further than a couple of years, but it has been a career largely of recitals, and off-beaten-path repertoire. He has relatively few "programmable" concerti--Brahms, Haydn, Shostalovich, etc., but that's changing. Chamber involvement has also been in the recording mix lately.

I expect recording label exclusivity will continue to play a part in choices. :tiphat:

Discography:

http://www.afjarvis.staff.shef.ac.uk/mah/mah.htm

Other:

http://www.colbertartists.com/ArtistBio.asp?ID=marc-andre-hamelin&DT=New

http://www.crescendiartists.com/Artist/ArtistDetails/4/12/9964?section=Biography


----------



## millionrainbows

This is harmonically challenging, and well-crafted. The Quintet contains some passages of microtonality.

It's hard to believe that Newman's scope is so wide; I trust him implicitly on Mozart and Beethoven pianoforte renditions, all his harpsichord recordings, and all his Bach organ recordings.


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Koechlin*: _Le Doctor Fabricius, Op. 202_
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Heinz Holliger







(1st time through this--pretty bored for the most part)

*Charles Koechlin*: _String Quartet No. 3, Op. 72_ 
Antigone Quartet







(I'm hot and cold about this 2nd time through)


----------



## Alypius

Dan Hornby said:


> Quite, I mean I can't think of a pianist who is more technically gifted, if ever, and with the musicality to match.
> 
> As a fellow pianist, I would sell my soul to have his technical gifts.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose one reason might be the lack of recordings of the "greats". He has of course recorded some Chopin, Liszt and Haydn, but maybe his championing of Alkan and the other composers who have produced the most difficult piano music works against him, when there is yet another version of the Hammerklavier to listen to.


I'm a huge fan of Hamelin. I probably have the bulk of his Hyperion discography, and it is precisely his championing of composers outside the standard repertoire that has helped make him such a treasure to the world of classical music. Speaking personally, I don't know that I would have found my way to Kapustin or Medtner or Busoni or Godowsky without his guidance. His recordings are my favorites in whole domains of the solo piano repertoire: Albeniz, Szymanowski, Ives, Bernstein, for that matter, Haydn and Liszt. I believe that it could be argued that some of these artists' works have come into the mainstream in good part because of his recordings. There is a whole generation of younger pianists who admire his work and have taken up playing (and even recording) works he pioneered. I hope he continues on the career trajectory he has chosen. We really don't need him to record Beethoven's concertos or Chopin's greatest hits. We've got plenty of others who do that. Anyway, critics profoundly respect his work as is. Of course, if he chooses to go that route, I'll buy whatever he records.

I have seen him in concert three times, once doing Ives' Concord Sonata, another time doing Stravinsky's Rite of Spring for two pianos (with Leif Ove Andsnes), and just recently as a part of chamber trio doing a wonderful slate of works: Stravinsky's Suite from Histoire du soldat, Debussy's First Rhapsody for Clarinet and Piano; Poulenc's Sonata for Clarinet and Piano, Debussy's Sonata for Violin and Piano in G minor, and Bartok's Contrasts. In each case, I've been awed by his performances -- especially the duet of The Rite of Spring with Andsnes. I should add that I've had a couple of occasions to speak with him; he's friendly and an engaging conversationalist.


----------



## Orfeo

Andolink said:


> *Charles Koechlin*: _Le Doctor Fabricius, Op. 202_
> Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Heinz Holliger
> 
> View attachment 43310
> (1st time through this--pretty bored for the most part)
> 
> *Charles Koechlin*: _String Quartet No. 3, Op. 72_
> Antigone Quartet
> 
> View attachment 43311
> (I'm hot and cold about this 2nd time through)


I think his piano music is more interesting, much in the neighborhood of Debussy & Schmitt.


----------



## Dan Hornby

Alypius said:


> I'm a huge fan of Hamelin. I probably have the bulk of his Hyperion discography, and it is precisely his championing of composers outside the standard repertoire that has helped make him such a treasure to the world of classical music. Speaking personally, I don't know that I would have found my way to Kapustin or Medtner or Busoni or Godowsky without his guidance. His recordings are my favorites in whole domains of the solo piano repertoire: Albeniz, Szymanowski, Ives, Bernstein, for that matter, Haydn and Liszt. I believe that it could be argued that some of these artists' works have come into the mainstream in good part because of his recordings. There is a whole generation of younger pianists who admire his work and have taken up playing (and even recording) works he pioneered. I hope he continues on the career trajectory he has chosen. We really don't need him to record Beethoven's concertos or Chopin's greatest hits. We've got plenty of others who do that. Anyway, critics profoundly respect his work as is. Of course, if he chooses to go that route, I'll buy whatever he records.
> 
> I have seen him in concert three times, once doing Ives' Concord Sonata, another time doing Stravinsky's Rite of Spring for two pianos (with Leif Ove Andsnes), and just recently as a part of chamber trio doing a wonderful slate of works: Stravinsky's Suite from Histoire du soldat, Debussy's First Rhapsody for Clarinet and Piano; Poulenc's Sonata for Clarinet and Piano, Debussy's Sonata for Violin and Piano in G minor, and Bartok's Contrasts. In each case, I've been awed by his performances -- especially the duet of The Rite of Spring with Andsnes. I should add that I've had a couple of occasions to speak with him; he's friendly and an engaging conversationalist.


Very good post.

Leif Ove Andsnes seems to have quite a following. I have his recording of the first 2 Rachmaninov piano concerti. I found it in a bargain bin in Borders when it existed, alongside a bargain bin Brahms piano concerto no.1 with Rattle/Zimerman/BPO, both were quickly snapped up due to their ridiculous price for relatively new at the time releases.

It's a very good recording so I get the love for Andsnes.

Now regards M-AH, I hope he continues his Haydn cycle because I can snaffle up a probable boxset. From what I've heard his Haydn is excellent, so hearing him record some of the staple repertoire in the future would be great for us all.

Apart from another Beethoven set (yes I know, how predictable!) what I would love to see him do in the future is a Schubert set with the smaller pieces and the unfinished sonatas. Whilst Brendel, Schiff and Richter play Schubert particularly well (I have the Uchida set which although good doesn't in my opinion match up to those three), I feel it would beneficial to have a new set, which I think would be up there with the best.


----------



## Dan Hornby

On an entirely different note, has anyone splashed out on the new Schumann cycle with Rattle?

I'm eager to get it, but wondering if anyone has any opinions/insight/is currently listening to or watching it?


----------



## DrKilroy

Lutosławski - Piano Concerto










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Alypius

*Hilary Hahn, In 27 Pieces (Deutsch Grammophon, 2013)*










I'm still absorbing what is a fascinating project: 27 newly commissioned works by 27 contemporary composers. For some commentary, see my post on it over on the "New Generations" thread.


----------



## maestro267

*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition, orch. different composers
Nashville SO & Chorus/Slatkin

*Penderecki*: Symphony No. 2
Nat. Polish Radio SO/Wit


----------



## Dan Hornby

*Beethoven* - Piano Sonata in E major, op.109
Marc-Andre Hamelin (live) - 



 - a really tender interpretation of the outer movements.

EDIT: I noticed this comment on YouTube regarding the video and couldn't agree more.

_This is superb and sublime. He is a master of the highest level. Nuance, shading, phrasing, color, warmth of tone -- all displayed here. Very sensitive, fine-tuned and with no need of saying it, effortlessly executed. Marvelous pianism_

A poke in the eye for the Hamelin haters.

If he won't eventually bring a set of Beethoven out, I would at least like to see the late sonatas being released. He is perfectly suited to them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Knappertsbusch Wagner from 1942*









Solti in his_ Memoirs _said that Knappertsbusch had the most powerful climaxes he's ever heard. Well, perhaps. If he did, you wouldn't hear them in this otherwise solidly-performed Berlin Philharmonic Wagner from 1942.

'Good', but save your money.









This on the other hand blows doors: performance-wise and recording-wise. The off-stage horns announcing Tristan's arrival and the love music from Act II of _Tristan und Isolde_ are absolutely gorgeous. The "Ride of the Valkyries" is the most spirited, fast-paced, and powerful I've heard. The "Siegfried's Funeral March" is absolutely magnificent-- temperamentally up there with Tennstedt; if not exactly as finessing as the Karajan.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

science said:


> View attachment 43293
> 
> 
> I haven't had this long but it has become a favorite.


I know exactly what you mean with recording, I couldn't agree more


----------



## AClockworkOrange

shadowdancer said:


> This will be a Beethoven 9th ' s week.
> Starting with a fine (old school) performance
> View attachment 43296


One of the only recordings to truly rival Furtwängler's interpretation (well, for me me anyhow :lol and the version used in a certain classic film... :lol:


----------



## Dan Hornby

*Brahms* - Piano Concerto No.2 in B flat major, op.83
Münchner Philharmoniker/Daniel Barenboim/Sergiu Celibidache (live) - 




Excellent playing from Barenboim as always, tempo a bit slow for my liking and unfortunately drags in parts (especially when Barenboim isn't playing).

Probably would have been better served with Barenboim conducting as well (although I understand the difficulty of such an approach in Brahms).

For all his detractors Barenboim has managed to be a first-rate pianist and conductor. Not many people can excel in both.


----------



## shadowdancer

AClockworkOrange said:


> One of the only recordings to truly rival Furtwängler's interpretation (well, for me me anyhow :lol and the version used in a certain classic film... :lol:


Ah!!! You spoiled the second one... 
Here it goes... For Tuesdays's listening..
Keeping Beethoven 9th's ride.
A masterpiece


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg Variationen
By Andereass Staier [harpsichord], on Harmonia Mundi









George Frederic Handel - Italian Cantatas: HWV 170 Tra le fiamme (il consiglio), HWV 134 Pensieri notturni di filli, HWV 90 Il delirio amorosso, HWV 113 Figlio d'alte speranze
By Roberta Invernizzi [soprano], Fabio Bonizonni [harpsichord, dir.], on Glossa









George Frederic Handel - Le cantate per il Cardinal Ottoboni
By Rafaella Milanesi [soprano], Salvo Vitale [bass], Fabio Bonizzoni [dir.], on Glossa









Johann Sebastian Bach - Motets
By Sillya Rubens [soprano], Maria Kiehr [soprano], Bernarda Fink [alto], Gerd Türk [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], the RIAS-Kammerchor, Akademie für alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Johann Praetorius - Organ works
By Friedhelm Flamme [organ], on CPO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> AClockworkOrange: One of the only recordings to truly rival Furtwängler's interpretation (well, for me me anyhow :lol and the version used in a certain classic film... :lol


- that is to say: a certain work of Renaissance _art_. _;D_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Thomas Tallis (9 psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter) and William Byrd (Motets) - Stile antico









An interesting disc - an amalgam of Tallis' Protestant works in English and Byrd's Catholic motets in Latin, all sung beautifully in a disc that cost me 50p at a car boot sale on Sunday. The other 50p bargain is Part's 'Da Pacem' - which may well get a first play a little later.

FROST!!! For 50p you can't even get a sugar lump for your cup of coffee in some tourist traps


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25 in C Major (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado; Orchestra Mozart).









J. Haydn, Symphony No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione' (Nicholas Ward; Northern Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

jim prideaux said:


> as I commented last week I had my first encounter with the music of Weinberg, specifically his 18th symphony and if I am completely honest I have no real idea what to make of the work, today I have progressed to his violin concerto (in this instance he is named as Vainberg) as it is on a disc with Myaskovsky's violin concerto as performed by Yablonsky, the Russian Phil. and Ilya Grubert as soloist........the Myaskovsky is as I had expected and is as impressive as ever!


Interesting, Jim. I was listening to Radio 3 on the way home today and the Composer of the Week this week is Mieczyslaw Weinberg. I was aware of him (I like the name Mieczyslaw and will chose that ... or Zbygniew .... when I chose my next name, I think) but had never heard any of his music. They played the second movement of his first symphony today (which was a little reminiscent of the direction that Shostakovich was taking) along with some of his Children's Songs (which were really wonderful). The presenter (Donald Macleod) declared that he was amazed that he had never heard any of this music before and that such wonderful music seldom appears in the concert hall in the UK. I have to agree with him and, as I said to Mrs Hermit on entering the kitchen: "I have found a new ccomposer that I want to explore". Composer of the Week is, as I am sure you are aware, available on i-player too

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b045by5n


----------



## jim prideaux

Headphone Hermit said:


> Interesting, Jim. I was listening to Radio 3 on the way home today and the Composer of the Week this week is Mieczyslaw Weinberg. I was aware of him (I like the name Mieczyslaw and will chose that ... or Zbygniew .... when I chose my next name, I think) but had never heard any of his music. They played the second movement of his first symphony today (which was a little reminiscent of the direction that Shostakovich was taking) along with some of his Children's Songs (which were really wonderful). The presenter (Donald Macleod) declared that he was amazed that he had never heard any of this music before and that such wonderful music seldom appears in the concert hall in the UK. I have to agree with him and, as I said to Mrs Hermit on entering the kitchen: "I have found a new ccomposer that I want to explore". Composer of the Week is, as I am sure you are aware, available on i-player too
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b045by5n


thanks for that post-interesting coincidence as I am now listening to the violin concerto.....still not sure but will remain aware of your positive opinions....


----------



## Jos

Mendelssohn, String Symphonies 9, 10, 12
AosMitF conducted by Neville Marriner.

Completely new work to me, and very nice I must say. The composer was 14 when he wrote these !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The first two works are song exotic and ethereal cycles setting Japanese and Chinese texts. The discussion the other day on Czech music reminded me of just how much I loved this disc.


----------



## Dan Hornby

Jos said:


> View attachment 43333
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn, String Symphonies 9, 10, 12
> AosMitF conducted by Neville Marriner.
> 
> Completely new work to me, and very nice I must say. The composer was 14 when he wrote these !
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Indeed, Mendelssohn is considered the most talented prodigy for that reason. Mozart didn't write mature works at that age and I wish good luck to anyone who believes they can match the achievement of the String Symphonies.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Part - Da Pacem - Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir - Paul Hillier









Nine sacred pieces - it isn't the type of stuff that I normally go for, but it did only cost me 50p. Its easy to listen to, but I thinbk it will take me a fair few goes to work out whether I really appreciate it or not. Any opinions or thoughts on this (preferably the latter :angel:!)


----------



## Blancrocher

Frank Bridge's 1st and 3rd string quartets, performed by the Brindisi SQ.


----------



## Dan Hornby

Headphone Hermit said:


> Part - Da Pacem - Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir - Paul Hillier
> 
> View attachment 43339
> 
> 
> Nine sacred pieces - it isn't the type of stuff that I normally go for, but it did only cost me 50p. Its easy to listen to, but I thinbk it will take me a fair few goes to work out whether I really appreciate it or not. Any opinions or thoughts on this (preferably the latter :angel:!)


I need to be going to the car boot you go to. 2 top quality recordings for £1. Regardless of the music, the sheer quality of the performers involved makes it a proper bargain!


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite & The Wood-Nymph


----------



## Cosmos

Just finished *Mahler* - Symphony 3.

This work left me a little cold the first time I heard it. While I loved the first movement, I thought the rest was too "one note", I didn't really like the singing movements, and I let that biased perception keep me from listing to it often (I think I only listened to it once after that, and that was just a half-listen). I decided to try it out again today, and wow was I wrong. I'm happy to say that there is no longer a Mahler symphony I don't like!










But the singing movements are still the worst IMO, but hey every other movement makes up for it tenfold


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Elgar's* birthday (1857).


----------



## Vaneyes

Dan Hornby said:


> Indeed, Mendelssohn is considered the most talented prodigy for that reason. Mozart didn't write mature works at that age and I wish good luck to anyone who believes they can match the achievement of the String Symphonies.


My prodigy's better than your prodigy? 

Musicologists don't consider Mendelssohn String Symphonies mature works. Both composers were extraordinarily gifted at 14, but neither were producing mature works.

Due to the abundance and quality of Mozart, there's not the same urge to dwell on childhood writings. :tiphat:


----------



## Blake

Labadie's arrangements of Bach's Goldberg Variations. Very well there, laddie.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Joaquín Turina

String Quartet, Op. 4 "De la guitarra" 
Serenata, Op. 87
La Oracion del Torero, Op. 34
Piano Quintet, Op. 1**

Greenwich String Quartet, * with Brenno Ambrosini (Piano) [Almaviva, 2006]

More good chamber music with an Iberian twist tonight (on Spotify)


----------



## Weston

*Debussy: Sonata for cello & piano, L. 135*
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center









So I'm cruising along listening to this very atmospheric sonata, thinking it's cool to have access to this unusual Debussy chamber music (because I usually think of either orchestra or piano with Debussy) when suddenly it gets to the second movement and I hear plain as plain the opening riff to Jethro Tull's "A New Day Yesterday." I have to back it up to see if my ears are deceiving me, but no. It is the _exact_ same spooky blues riff, but played on the cello, in the same tempo and maybe even the same key. While the rest of the movement proceeds in a weirdly bluesy vein, it departs from Tull (or vice versa) very quickly. But what a strange movement this is! Even stranger than hearing the ragtime-ish Goilliwog's Cakewalk. I would never have guessed this as Debussy maybe until the 3rd movement if then.

I really enjoy this album although their idea of chamber is often piano four hands, which to me is just crowded piano, but I suppose that can be chamber too by a technicality.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 19 "There arose a war"

For the Feast of St.Michael and All Angels - Leipzig, 1726

Soprano: Monika Mauch; Counter-tenor: David DQ Lee; Tenor: Jan Kobow; Bass: Stephan MacLeod

Eric Milnes, cond.


----------



## science

View attachment 43347


With rain in the background...


----------



## Weston

maestro267 said:


> *Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition, orch. different composers
> Nashville SO & Chorus/Slatkin
> 
> *Penderecki*: Symphony No. 2
> Nat. Polish Radio SO/Wit


Somehow I missed seeing Leonard Slatkin with our local orchestra. and I have deep regrets.



Jos said:


> View attachment 43333
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn, String Symphonies 9, 10, 12
> AosMitF conducted by Neville Marriner.
> 
> Completely new work to me, and very nice I must say. The composer was 14 when he wrote these !
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


The string symphonies are among my favorite Mendelssohn. I think it's becasue they sound more baroque than classical or romantic. I even place them as baroque in my catalog, but then so are some Stravinsky and Busoni works.


----------



## Schubussy

Tomaso Albinoni - Oboe Concertos
Heinz Holliger, Hans Elhorst, Camerata Bern


----------



## Novelette

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 -- Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G Minor, Op. 13, "Winter Dreams" -- Riccardo Muti: Philharmonia Orchestra

Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, Op. 105 -- Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Rigel: La Sortie d'Egypte -- Olivier Latry; Olivier Schneebeli: Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles

Charpentier: La Descente d'Orphée aux Enfers, H 488 -- Patricia Petibon, Monique Zanetti, Etc.; William Christie: Les Arts Florissants

Schumann: 6 Gesänge, Op. 89 -- Graham Johnson: Felicity Lott

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust -- Bryn Terfel, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Etc.; Myun-Whun Chung: Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## science

View attachment 43349


Weird coloration in that image, but the music is unaffected.


----------



## Guest

After all the solo and chamber music I've been listening to, I thought it was time to give my audio system more of a workout!


----------



## science

Schubussy said:


> Tomaso Albinoni - Oboe Concertos
> Heinz Holliger, Hans Elhorst, Camerata Bern
> View attachment 43348


I love me some Albinoni oboe concertos. That looks like a nice recording.


----------



## science

Novelette said:


> Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 -- Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G Minor, Op. 13, "Winter Dreams" -- Riccardo Muti: Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, Op. 105 -- Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Rigel: La Sortie d'Egypte -- Olivier Latry; Olivier Schneebeli: Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles
> 
> Charpentier: La Descente d'Orphée aux Enfers, H 488 -- Patricia Petibon, Monique Zanetti, Etc.; William Christie: Les Arts Florissants
> 
> Schumann: 6 Gesänge, Op. 89 -- Graham Johnson: Felicity Lott
> 
> Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust -- Bryn Terfel, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Etc.; Myun-Whun Chung: Philharmonia Orchestra


Looks like you had a very good day.


----------



## Guest

Hassid said:


> Tishchenko's 2d.v.c. is one of the most difficult, technically and musically I ever heard. I don't think it would be on the repertory of many soloists, nor it would be played live much.


Probably not, but I love it! Is this the version you have?


----------



## Sid James

Lately, its been these:

*Grieg* _Piano Concerto_
*Respighi* _Fountains of Rome_
*Vaughan Williams* _Symphony #5_
*Stravinsky* _Concerto for Strings in D_
- Wilhelm Backhaus, piano; New SO (Grieg), New York PO (Respighi), Hallé Orch. (RVW, Stravinsky); Sir John Barbirolli conducting (recorded between 1933 and 1948; from 2 cd set featuring Barbirolli on XX Century Maestros series)

*Shostakovich* _Romance from The Gadfly_
- London SO under Maxim Shostakovich

*Haydn* _Piano Concerto in D, Hob.XVIII: 2_
- Alicia de Larrocha, piano with London Sinfonietta under David Zinman

*Album: Mantovani - A Night in Vienna*
_Music by J. Strauss II, Lehár, Suppé, Mozart, etc. _
- The Mantovani Orchestra

*Haydn* _Symphony #104 "London"_
- Radio Luxembourg SO under Louis de Froment

*Haydn (attrib. Hoffmeister)* _Serenade_
- Andre Rieu and his orchestra

Remembering *Haydn*, who said that he had God to thank for inspiring him to write _The Creation_. Well, I think we can also thank God for giving us Haydn!

Later, I aim to get thru one of my fav Bruckner symphonies, the first one I got to know way back:

*Bruckner* _Symphony #6_
- Vienna PO under Horst Stein




MozartsGhost said:


> View attachment 43272
> 
> 
> *W.A. Mozart*
> 
> Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
> Symphony No 40, G Minor
> Vienna State Opera Orchestra
> Sir Adrian Boult, conducting
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> Not all of Mozart's catalogue entries are masterworks, for even a _wunderkind_ cannot be a genius all the time. Much of Mozart's output was made to order, for this or that court function, or this or that open date at the opera house. But even made to order Mozart is good music, and some, such as the great serenade Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (A Little Night Music) surpasses any expectation a resonable customer might have entertained.


I was thinking of putting Eine Kleine on but ran out of time. Maybe next time. The Mantovani arrangement was not the whole thing, only the first movement, and he changed it abit. But I think its one of those works that I don't tire of loving, and it was one of the first classical pieces I ever heard.



science said:


> I will get that one too. I'm such a contrarian, I actually enjoy hearing Hamelin play, and I _really_ enjoy contemplating how much scorn I'm thereby earning from the cognoscenti. Also, Janáček is one of my favorites, and that work in particular.


Scorn is passe, my dear friend. Ever since Algernon in Wilde's_ The Importance of Being Earnest _said that he doesn't care what people say he should or shouldn't read because half of the modern culture consists of things you shouldn't. So if you are breaking these rules, you are going back to 1895. Sorry mate, Algie was there first, he was the first fashionable contrarian.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Preludes, Opp. 23 & 32, etc., w. Alexeev (rec. 1987 - '89).


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition Vol.27: Schubert And The Schlegels

Matthias Goerne, baritone, Christine Schaefer, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Mompou playing his own piano works.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 43352
> 
> 
> Mompou playing his own piano works.


That's essential, B.

Do you have Ciccolini's *Severac* yet?


----------



## dgee

Mozart concertos - every one a winner


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> That's essential, B.
> 
> Do you have Ciccolini's *Severac* yet?


Not yet, and thanks for the reminder--I'm on it.


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Sinfonia in G Major, Op.1, No.5

Donald Armstrong conducting the New Zealand Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 43318
> 
> 
> This on the other hand blows doors: performance-wise and recording-wise. The off-stage horns announcing Tristan's arrival and the love music from Act II of _Tristan und Isolde_ are absolutely gorgeous. The "Ride of the Valkyries" is the most spirited, fast-paced, and powerful I've heard. The "Siegfried's Funeral March" is absolutely magnificent-- temperamentally up there with Tennstedt; if not exactly as finessing as the Karajan.


The best "symphonic synthesis" of music from _Tristan_ I know of. No sense of bleeding chunks sutured together. Absolutely works as a piece and as a performance. Made me think I'd rather hear it this way than with almost any singers. Such amazing music.


----------



## Guest

Paul Dukas' piano music:










I was really impressed by his Piano Sonata. Looking forward to hearing the rest.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> The best "symphonic synthesis" of music from _Tristan_ I know of. No sense of bleeding chunks sutured together. Absolutely works as a piece and as a performance. Made me think I'd rather hear it this way than with almost any singers. Such amazing music.


--
You're the first person at TC who's mentioned this incredible concert suite that Gerhardt does. I just get_ lost_ in this music when I put it on. All diamonds, no rough. Right on.


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> Sorry mate, Algie was there first, he was the first fashionable contrarian.


Oh, to be a fashionable contrarian is certainly passé. My goal is to be unfashionably conventional.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements; Symphony in C
Columbia Symphony Orchestra; CBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Adventures in Stokowski-land: Philadelphia Years, Vol. III, Grammofono 2000*









Those of you with better taste and longer memories have no doubt heard this: the nineteen-twenty-seven Stokowski orchestrations of the _Toccata & Fugue in D-min_. and the _Passacaglia & Fugue in C-min_. The Philadelphia string playing on the Toccata is from another world entirely. The blending and bowing and legato is beyond compare. The brass, infernal. The sweep of the playing is more like Berlioz than Bach. The Grammofono 2000 transfer is fabulous.

I love this performance. Anything less in unacceptable. "'I' will countenance no other," as a TC friend of mine said in another context.

-- and speaking of Berlioz, Stokowski does Berlioz' _Rakoczy March_ with such finessing vivacious passion, its a shame that he never did the _Royal Hunt and Storm_ or the chorus from Act I of Les _Troyens_ where Priam decides to bring the Trojan horse into Troy; he would have been perfect for this. . .

Bravura performances of cascading elegance. My praise cannot be more unstinted.

There's a reason Toscanini and Stokowski were Karajan's two-favorite conductors; if Richard Osborne's tome on Karajan is to be believed.

I'm listening to this cd as I type and I still have yet to hear Stokowski's treatment of Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky, Saint-Saens, or Sibelius.


----------



## Dustin

Been getting into a little bit of Strauss lately.


----------



## bejart

JCF Bach (1732-1795): Flute Quartet No.6 in B Major

Concilium Musicum: Luigi Palmisano, flute -- Paul Angerer, violin -- Cristoph Angerer, viola -- Umberto Ferriani, cello -- Tiziana Canfori, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

bejart said:


> JCF Bach (1732-1795): Flute Quartet No.6 in B Major


I've never heard any JCF Bach that I recall, but I hope it is better than that London fellow JC who is not to my taste. How many sons named Johann can one have anyway?


----------



## bejart

Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C Major for Four Hands, Op.140

Alfred Brendel and Evelyne Crochet, pianos









EDIT: Weston says ---
"....How many sons named Johann can one have anyway?"

Just the 2, but he also had a daughter 'Johanna'.


----------



## dgee

dgee said:


> Mozart concertos - every one a winner
> 
> View attachment 43353


But some are more winning than others, so I had to follow up with #25:









Not all of these (now relatively ancient!) Bilson Mozarts are fantastic, but this disc (and pairing) really works for me


----------



## Gondur

Listen to 54:00 onwards because it is at 55:22 Handel underwent a catharsis through which he cast aside the ominous voice of doubt, torment and agony and perceived clearly the human soul as one of overwhelming angelic innocence exposing how we are but lonely and scared souls.


----------



## scratchgolf

I finally took the plunge and grabbed the 33 Disc Opera Collection. I've always enjoyed Bohm's work with Beethoven and Schubert so he seemed like a logical choice for Wagner as well. The reviews were extremely positive and the cost was unbeatable ($47 USD)


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
Gounod: Faust


----------



## PetrB

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements; Symphony in C
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra; CBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


The Symphony in C is a very fine work which gets far too little press, is undervalued, and not nearly enough performed.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> The Symphony in C is a very fine work which gets far too little press, is undervalued, and not nearly enough performed.


Saw this, and thought you were talking about Bizet! Poor little symphony, even its composer didn't care about it.

I've queued up the Stravinsky for listening tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Mahlerian

PetrB said:


> The Symphony in C is a very fine work which gets far too little press, is undervalued, and not nearly enough performed.


Agreed. I've heard the Boston Symphony play the Symphony in Three Movements and the Symphony of Psalms live, but the Symphony in C, as I've come to know it over time, reveals itself to be a deeper work than the former (as much as I enjoy its energy and many great moments), and the orchestration is, as always, simultaneously completely natural and entirely unexpected. The luminous chord that ends the work is breathtaking.


----------



## science

Hitting some vocal music with Hyperion:

View attachment 43371
View attachment 43372


----------



## Badinerie

Yesterday and this morning.


----------



## science

View attachment 43378


Horrible image; it's hard to find a good one. That is vol. 1 of Planes' set of Haydn's piano sonatas for Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition Vol.14: Schubert And The Classics

Thomas Hampson, baritone, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## tdc

Giving Stravinsky's _Symphony in C_ a listen. Ansermet conducting.






One can hear the crackling of the LP here, but this is a very nice interpretation of this excellent work.


----------



## SimonNZ

I'm still seriously considering the 33-cd Ansermet box, which would seriously beef up my currently haphazardly aquired Stravinsky collection:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4820377


----------



## Mister Man




----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Liszt outward and Reubke homeward are today's drivetime


----------



## bejart

Angelo Ragazzi (ca.1680-1750): Sonata a Quattro No.4 in F Minor

Christoph Timpe leading the Accademia per Musica


----------



## JCarmel

You got me (again!) on that one, bejart?!!


----------



## Oskaar

*Bach Cantate BWV 4 & BWV 80 - Gesualdo Consort - Musica Amphion - Live Concert HD*

*- Koraalbewerking 'Ein Feste Burg ist Under Gott' BWV 720 (orgel solo)
- Cantate 'Ein Feste Burg ist Unser Gott' BWV 80

Dorothee Mields, sopraan
Terry Wey, alt
Charles Daniels, tenor
Harry van der Kamp, bas

Pieter-Jan Belder, algehele leiding en klavecimbel
Leo van Doeselaar, orgel

Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam o.l.v. Harry van der Kamp
Musica Amphion o.l.v. Pieter-Jan Belder en Rémy Baudet

Arthur Japin, verteller
Tyche van Bommel, presentatie*

youtube comments

*Wonderful sparkling performances of these 2 great Bach cantatas. Bravo!﻿

Not familiar with the work but a true find. Thank you﻿

50 to 54 is absolutely most wondrous. Love you Bach!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no. 9
By the Orchestra of the 18th Century, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Glossa









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concertos no. 20, no. 22, no. 23, no. 24, no. 25
By Malcolm Bilson [fortepiano], The English Baroque Soloists, John Elliot Gardiner [dir.], on Archive









Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto no. 4 & no. 5
By Steven Lubin [fortepiano], The academy of ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood [dir.], on Decca


----------



## SimonNZ

Malipiero's String Quartet No.1 - Orpheus String Quartet


----------



## Winterreisender

I am currently listening to this old favourite: Elgar's _Enigma Variations_ played by LSO and Adrian Boult


----------



## Oskaar

*Sonata in B Minor, by Franz Liszt*

*Sonata in B Minor, by Franz Liszt. Performed by Vadim Monastyrski on February 19, 2012, in Leshowitz Recital Hall, John J. Cali School of Music, Montclair State University. Recorded and edited by Rodney Leinberger. Camera: Canon XF300; software: Adobe Production Premiere CS5.*

youtube comments

*9:22-9-29 My favorite part. So AMAZING! That is a breath taking part. Liszt gets so much respect from me.

Amazing musician, outstanding performance!*

*videolink*


----------



## PetrB

*Igor Markevitch ~ Partita for piano and orchestra*

Igor Markevitch ~ Partita for piano and orchestra


----------



## ptr

*Georges Aperghis* - Récitations Pour Voix Seule (1977-1978) (Montaigne)









Martine Viard, voix

*José María Sánchez-Verdú* - Orchestral Works (Kairos 2008)
(Alqibla (2005) / La rosa y el ruiseñor (2005) / Elogio del horizonte (2005-2007) / Ahmar-aswad (2000-2001) / Palsajes del placer de la culpa for large orchestra (2003))









Claudia Barainsky soprano / Gabriel Suovanen baritone / Joan-Enric Lluna clarinet / Banchetto musicale / Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/ Marek Janowski conductor ( Junge Deutsche Philharmonie / Lothar Zagrosek / Orquesta Nacional de España / Miguel Harth-Bedoya / hr-Sinfonieorchester / Pascal Rophé, Peter Rundel

*Luigi Nono* - Variazioni (col legno 2001)
(Variazioni canoniche sulla serie dell' op. 41 di Arnold Schönberg (1950) per orchestra da camera / Varianti Musica per violino solo, archi e legni (1957) / No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij, per 7 cori (1987) / Incontri per 24 strumenti (1955))









Mark Kaplan, violin; Sinfonieorchester Basel u. Mario Venzago

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

*Wishful Singing - Ludwig Senfl - César Cui - Richard Leigh - Live - HD*

*Ter ere van het afscheid van Maartje van Weegen van haar AVRO-radioprogramma De Klassieken op radio 4 zingt Wishful Singing live vanuit het Concertgebouw werken van Ludwig Senfl, César Cui en Richard Leigh.

Ludwig Senfl: Das G'läut zu Speyer
César Cui: LÓnde est endormie
Richard Leigh 9arr. Tom Grondman): Don't Make My Brown Eyes Blue

Wishful Singing: 
Anne-Christine Wemekamp, sopraan
Maria Goetze, sopraan
Marjolein Verburg, mezzosopraan
Annemiek van der Ven, alt
Marjolein Stots, alt

Opgenomen 31 augustus 2012, kleine zaal Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

A little beautiful song session

*videolink*


----------



## PetrB

*Daniel Kellogg ~ Grand Canyon Hymns*

Daniel Kellogg ~ Grand Canyon Hymns


----------



## Oskaar

*Wagner, Beethoven, Dvořák - Paul Lewis, Andris Nelsons (Full HD 1080p)*

*Richard Wagner: Rienzi - Overture
Ludwing van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.2 in B flat major
Antonin Dvořák: Symphony No.9 in E minor

BBC Proms 2010

Paul Lewis, piano

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons*

Very fine mixed concert from the proms
*
videolink*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bizet *death day (1875). Agnus dei (arr, Gamley), La fleur que tu m'avais jetee (Carmen).


----------



## Orfeo

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. III "West Coast Pictures."
-The Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. IV "From the Outermost Skerries."
"A Legend of the Skerries."
-Christina Hogman, soprano.
-Claes-Hakan Ahnsjo, tenor.
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Kalervo Tuukkanen*
Symphony no. III "The Sea"
-Tuula-Marja Tuomela, soprano.
-Ton Nyman, tenor.
-The Jyvaskyla Symphony & Music Choir & Jyvaskyla Studio Choir/ Ari Rasilainen.

*Joly Braga Santos*
Symphony no. IV.
-The National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland/Alvaro Cassuto.

*Erkki Melartin*
Symphony no. IV in E major, Op. 80 "Kesäsinfonia" (Summer Symphony). 
-Pia Freund, soprano.
-Lilli Paasikivi, mezzo soprano.
-Laura Nykänen, contralto.
-The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonid Grin.

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony no. IV "Sinfonia Lirico."
-The Estonian National Symphony Orchestra/Arvo Volmer.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Saw this, and *thought you were talking about Bizet! Poor little symphony*, even its composer didn't care about it.
> 
> I've queued up the Stravinsky for listening tomorrow, thanks.


I think of Stokowski's rec. :tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar

*Zimmerman Photoptosis & Berio Sinfonia - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra [HD]*

*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest en Synergy Vocals o.l.v. Ed Spanjaard 
Zimmermann - Photoptosis 
Berio - Sinfonia
Vrijdag 10 december 2010 Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

Strong and entertaining modern music

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*RVW: Serenade to Music*

Vaughan Williams _à la_ Boult: _naturellement_: polish, poise, and beauty.









-- "Serenade to Music"

-- Third movement to the_ London Symphony_


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by W's listening, *Elgar*: Enigma Variations, w. Halle O./Barbirolli (rec.1956). 










An easy link (YT), for those who've not heard this rec. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Britten Sinfonia Da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes and passacaglia, an American Overture


----------



## PetrB

*Das Triadische Ballet*

Das Triadische Ballett -- a recreation of the original production (Ballet _auf Bauhaus_, LOL) 
Music of Paul Hindemith (rather neoclassical here) Choreography by Oskar Schlemmer.


----------



## Cosmos

*Wieniawski* - Violin Concerto no. 2


----------



## millionrainbows

Stephen Drury


----------



## Alypius

SimonNZ said:


> I'm still seriously considering the 33-cd Ansermet box, which would seriously beef up my currently haphazardly aquired Stravinsky collection:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4820377


Simon, Is your primary concern to get a broad-based collection of Stravinsky? If so, be sure and get the box set _Works of Igor Stravinsky_, 22 CDs (Columbia, 2007). Many are classic performances, and it's close to the complete works of Stravinsky (just a few stray items missing). Given that the Ansermet is $110 +, this box is around $33. You could add the 6 CD _Boulez Conducts Stravinsky_ for $22, and that includes fine performances of the three great ballets (Firebird, Petrouchka, Rite of Spring) as well as _Chant du rossignol, L'histoire du soldat_ and even better performances of the _Symphony in Three Movements_ and _Symphony of Psalms_.


----------



## Oskaar

*Schumann Piano Concerto in A minor- Kyle P. Walker, piano*

*April 14, 2012
Wright Auditorium, Greenville NC
East Carolina University Symphony Orchestra
Jorge Richter, conductor*

Very good

youtube comments

*I'm very pleased and delighted to be acquainted with this outstanding pianist...good job.

great performance...congrats

Beautiful!*

*videolink*


----------



## Vasks

_ I'm a baddddd boy. I didn't make contrasts; I just listened_

*Music of Lees, Persichetti & Daugherty*


----------



## Andolink

*Bruno Maderna*: _Quadrivium_ for four percussionists and four orchestra groups (1969)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Tamayo









*Johannes Brahms*: _Violin Sonatas_-- _No. 2 in A major, Op. 100_ and _No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108_
Ilia Korol, violin
Natalia Grigorieva, fortepiano


----------



## Oskaar

listening to parts of

*Symfonický orchestr ČRo: symfonie Gustava Mahlera č. 6 a moll - „Tragická"*

*Dirigent: Ronald Zollman*

Mahler is challenging for me, but very rewarding when I am in the mood

*videolink*


----------



## PetrB

*Copland ~ Appalachian Spring; the Original Ballet - Martha Graham*

Copland's Appalachian Spring ~ The original ballet, Martha Graham and company, filmed.


----------



## Alypius

A triad of romantic symphonies - composed within a 5-year period of one another:

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 (1878)*
Performance: Evgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic (Deutsche Grammphon, 1960)










*Dvořák, Symphony #6 in D major, op. 60, B 112 (1880)*
Performance: Istvan Kertesz / London Symphony (Decca, 1960s)










*Brahms, Symphony #3 in F major, op. 90 (1883)*
Performance: Eugen Jochum / London Philharmonic (EMI, 1977)
(one of the great Brahms cycles in terms of both performance and recording quality)


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Jeux
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Oskaar

* 
Sibelius: 7. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

Adagio - Vivacissimo - Adagio - Allegro molto moderato - Vivace - Presto - Adagio

*hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 13. Dezember 2013 ∙*

youtube comments

*Sehr gut balancierte Aufführung dieses Schwanengesanges von Sibelius. Danke!*﻿

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Stokowski/LSO Proms Mahler Second With Dame Janet Baker*









Powerfully done. Arresting in parts. Great singing by Dame Janet. Solid choral ending, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## rrudolph

Ives: Symphony #4/Central Park in the Dark








Carter: Piano Concerto/Concerto for Orchestra/Three Occasions for Orchestra








Wuorinen: Piano Concerto #3/The Golden Dance


----------



## Oskaar

*Symphony N°4 F Schubert D° N Harnoncourt Vienna Ph Orch*

Brilliant sound, and a very good performance

*videolink*


----------



## CoarseHare

Mahler's 3rd symphony.









Beethoven's Razumovsky quartets.


----------



## Oskaar

*Robert Schumann: Derde symfonie in Es-groot, op.97, 'Rheinische'*

*Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe*

youtube comments

*Klassiek muziek is altijd de best.

such greatness

woah, the third part is really fast. Still really good!

My favourite Schumann symphony and one of my favourite pieces of music. Gorgeous!!! Thanks for this.

This is such an inspired symphony with ennobling melodies and gorgeous harmonies - Schumann at his best*

*videolink*


----------



## Guest

Valery Gergiev is my current favorite conductor. Listening to his take on the concertos of Tchaikovsky:








Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33
Gautier Capuçon, Cello
Valery Gergiev, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre








Violin Concerto in D, Op. 36
Vadim Repin, Violin
Valery Gergiev, Kirov Orchestra, Mariinsky Theatre








Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23
Denis Matsuev, Piano
Valery Gergiev, Mariinsky Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, 17 Epistle Sonatas
Ian Watson, organ
The King's Consort
Robert King, Director

Delightful, pithy sonatas designed to be played at church masses.
Hard to believe, as these delightful miniatures are as secular-sounding and joyful as anything Mozart ever composed. All in major keys.


----------



## Oskaar

*Schostakowitsch: 10. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Stanisław Skrowaczewski*

*I. Moderato ∙ 
II. Allegro ∙
III. Allegretto ∙
IV. Andante - Allegro ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Stanisław Skrowaczewski, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 6. September 2013 ∙*

youtube comments

*What a great conductor. He lived through the Stalinist and post Stalinist horrors in Poland and obviously finds Shostakovitch an empathetic soul. What a pleasure to share this. Though this symphony is about the opposite of pleasure. Thank you Stanislaw!﻿

WOW IMPRESIONANTE!!!!! GRANDE!!!

90+ years old and conducting a great Shostakovich Symphony at such a high level?! Absolutely remarkable.*

*videolink*


----------



## Blake

Emerson Quartet plays Bach's _Art of Fugue._ Ohh, splendid.


----------



## Oskaar

*Yundi Li - Andante Spianato Et Grande Polonaise Brillante, Op. 22*

Beatifully played, and fine video presentation

*videolink*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Biber, Missa Bruxellensis*


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Heiligmesse
Oregon Bach Festival Chorus & Orchestra
Helmuth Rilling

With all my vast quantities of CDs at my disposal, it is the 6 late Haydn masses that I've been reaching for almost exclusively the past several weeks.


----------



## realdealblues

A little chamber music...

View attachment 43428


Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 15 & 16
Alban Berg Quartet

Followed by some symphonic listening...

View attachment 43429


Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 "Polish"
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Blake

Schiff's Bach: _Partitas._ Most excellent.


----------



## Oskaar

*Yevgeny Kutik plays Achron - Hebrew Melody*

youtube comments

*This is an excellent performance!! I absolutely *LOVE* your sound. Thank you so much for sharing this video.

Magnificient interpretation and understanding the expression of emotion ! BRAVO !!!

Superb, Yevgeny, really amazing.*

*Wind Sketch by Keiko Abe*

*Performed by Leila Hawana*

youtube comments

*Wow. Very nice playing!!!﻿

I love the mallet discipline. They don't move unless they are actually playing, and it makes your performance even more impressive (if that's possible)! *

*Yeol Eum Son, Charles Valentin Alkan*

*2013.03.07 YeolEumSon Recital (Seoul Arts Center, Korea)
Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888)
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs op. 39
XII. Le Festin d'Esope*

youtube comments

*Amazing. This rivals hamelin's interpretation.﻿
Despite her age and experiences, she has definitely brilliant skills i swer

What an interpretation...! Unforgettable performance!*

*videolink*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Gaudeamus*


----------



## Guest

Working through a bunch of Beethoven:

Some piano music:
- selected piano sonatas [Stephen Kovacevich]








- some variations [Florian Uhlig]








Some chamber music:
- violin sonatas [Augustin Dumay & Maria João Pires]








- piano trios [Chung Trio]








to be continued...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas Royal Opera House Orchestra/Benjamin Britten

My first hearing of this score, and it's an absolute gem. The playing and recording are exemplary, it's an extremely varied score, full of fascinating touches of orchestration, and the sound (yes MB 'tis the legendary Kenneth Wilkinson's engineering) is spectacular. Most enjoyable and highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

Continued...

- all middle and late string quartets [Takács Quartet]
















A couple of concertos
- 3rd and triple concertos [Barry Douglas, Chee-Yun, Andres Diaz & Camerata Ireland]








And three symphonies
- 4th, 5th, and 8th [Bernard Haitink & London Symphony Orchestra]








Working through these chronologically. It always amazes me how Beethoven achieves such high quality so early in his career (except maybe the very earliest works).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bach - Cantatas: Lass, Furstin, lass noch einen Strahl (BWV 198) Leonhardt-Consort - Gustav Leonhardt and Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut (BWV199) Concentus musicus Wien - Nikolaus Harnoncourt









Joy, delight and sheer pleasure


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Barcelona*, a spellbinding album featuring two of my favourite singers - the late Freddie Mercury whom, alongside the forever enchanting Montserrat Caballe produced what is for me one of the greatest crossover albums of all time and the album which opened me to classical singing and opera.

For my money, Freddie Mercury delivers what I believe to be the greatest and most passionate performance he ever recorded - live or studio. Clearly this was a labour of love by two singers who truly connected.

I have gone for the Orchestrated Anniversary Edition tonight.














Ensueno may be one of my favourite songs of all time, certainly one of my favourite duets. This was effectively my introduction to Lieder and will forever hold a place in my heart.






*Jonas Kaufmann *sounds superb in his collaboration with *Runnicles*, the two have certainly meshed wonderfully in the creation of this album. Rich, atmospheric and thoroughly enjoyable. The Lieder sound astounding and for me come second only to the performances by Kirsten Flagstad.









I bought the *Barbirolli* purely for* Mahler's Sixth Symphony *but the performance of *Strauss' Metamorphosen* is, to paraphrase Ralph Vaughan Williams view on Maestro Barbirolli, glorious.


----------



## ptr

*Jean Sibelius* and *Carl Nielsen* - Violin Concertos (EMI)









Yehudi Menhuin, violin; London Philharmonic Orchestra u. Sir Adrian Boult / Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Mogens Wöldike

/ptr


----------



## Wood

Janine Jansen playing Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto brilliantly at the 2005 Proms despite a nasty looking chest wound.


----------



## ptr

*Louis Vierne* - Symphony No 1 & 2 (Solstice)









Pierre Cochereau, organ

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 43440
> 
> 
> Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas Royal Opera House Orchestra/Benjamin Britten
> 
> My first hearing of this score, and it's an absolute gem. The playing and recording are exemplary, it's an extremely varied score, full of fascinating touches of orchestration, and the sound (yes MB 'tis the legendary Kenneth Wilkinson's engineering) is spectacular. Most enjoyable and highly recommended.


---
I have to have this. It looks so 'G'-'D' cute. I love you for posting this. Thanks. . . Incidentally, speaking of Britten: Have you heard Felicity Lott in_ Les Illuminations_? Her French is fluently gorgeous. The performance is as racy as the singing. The recording quality is absolutely stellar. This is a perfect summer disc for a gorgeously balmy summer day. One good Britten deserves another. Cheers.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Works (Vols. 1 - 3), w. Rodriguez (rec.1993/4).


----------



## jim prideaux

as mentioned earlier in the week I have been listening to a recording of the Myaskovsky violin concerto-often described as a 'late romantic' this can also appear in certain circumstances to be a euphemism for 'conservative' and this work seems to epitomise Myaskovsky's approach-the first movement is glorious, reminiscent at times of the Sibelius concerto....

on the same disc is Vainberg's violin concerto, far more accessible than the 18th symphony which was my initial exposure to this mans music....

this particular Naxos recording-Yablonsky, Russian Phil and Grubert is outstanding, warmth, definition etc


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Theresienmesse
Oregon Bach Festival Chorus & Orchestra
Helmuth Rilling

No doubt about it, I am addicted to the 6 late, great Haydn masses.
Terrific, joyful stuff!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

* Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Piano Trio, Op. 24*
Kolja Blacher, violin; Elisaveta Blumina, piano; Johannes Moser, 'cello

*Violin Sonatina, Op. 46*
Elisaveta Blumina, piano; Erez Ofer, violin
*
Double Bass Sonata, Op. 108*
Nabil Shehata, double bass

[CPO, 2014]

I have been meaning to try Weinberg for a while, and this is my first listen. The piano trio and violin sonatina are very Shostakovian but well crafted: if DDS had a twin, I would suspect his work. The double-bass sonata is another thing altogether. Strange, it will take some getting used to.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 in C minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf









Nielsen: Symphony No. 6
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Blomstedt


----------



## Oskaar

*W.A.Mozart: Clarinet concerto in A major, K.622 with Nadja Drakslar*

*Gimnazija Kranj Great Christmas Concerto 2011: Ode to the Joy and Belongings. Gimnazija Kranj Great Symphony Orchestra. Solo clarinet: Nadja Drakslar. The legendary Concert in Gallus Hall of Cankarjev Dom was sold out in record time. Nadja is first clarineto player in orchestra. Conductor: Nejc Bečan. Concert direction: Primož Zevnik. Clarinet Concerto K.622: 1. Allegro; 2. Adagio; 3. Rondo Allegro*

youtube comments

*Mozart! Drakstar! Wonderful.﻿

This adaggio starting at 11:59 touches me. This music of W. A. Mozart is like medicine. It has no severe side effects. ﻿

One of the best masterpieces I ever heard!! ﻿

With Slovenia producing musicians of this caliber, there's hope for the future of classical music. I'm truly amazed at her tonguing in the final movement. I don't know if she's single or double tonguing, but it's astounding. Bravo Nadja.﻿*

*XII. Handel Salve Regina - The Sixteen*

*Conductor: Harry Christophers
Concert: BCC Prom 2009*

youtube comments

*She is without a doubt the single greatest working soprano. Her voice is absurdly beautiful.﻿

Evidently -- given that only one singer is singing! Can anyone say who she is? Gorgeous voice and beautiful performance.

Splendid performance*

*VOYCES Inc. Aspects of Dreaming - Katy Abbott*

Just enjoy!

nice description in youtube intro

*Vaughan Williams - Songs of Travel (Complete)*

*1. The Vagabond
2. Let Beauty Awake
3. The Roadside Fire
4. Youth and Love
5. In Dreams
6. The Infinite Shining Heavens
7. Whither Must I Wander
8. Bright is the Ring of Words
9. I Have Trod the Upward and the Downward Slope

Baritone: Hernan Berisso
Piano: Cheng Cheng

--from Cheng's collaborative piano master recital on Dec. 2nd, 2012 at New England Conservatory*

This is a very entertaining and charming performance of these songs.

youtube comments

*Great performing﻿

And the singing was magical! Interpretation was beautiful and elegant AND powerful when needed. What intimate ensemble work you both! BRAVO!!﻿

Love this song cycle. Well performed as well! Good job, guys.﻿

Beautifully performed across the board. Nicely done.﻿*

*Sibelius: Valse Triste - Live HD Concert - Limburgs Symfonie Orkest o.l.v. Otto Tausk*

youtube comments

*Excellent rendition ! Thanks

Lovely vals. Thanks for sharing*

*videolink*


----------



## PetrB

*Morton Feldman ~ False Relationships and the Extended Ending*

*Morton Feldman ~ False Relationships and the Extended Ending
for trombone, 3 pianos, chimes, violin & cello (1968)*










("Liner Notes" on this elegant and beautiful piece are on the link, under the _about_ tab.)


----------



## Oskaar

*Violin Prodigy Spencer Tsai, age 8, - Sarasate "Zigeunerweisen" 
*

*Spencer Tsai, 8 years old, as a young violin prodigy, performed Sarasate most famous and popular piece "Zigeunerweisen" (Gypsy Airs; 流浪者之歌) using 1/4 size violin with Vancouver Metropolitan Orchestra conducted by Mr. Kenneth Hsieh in " The 11th Season Opening Concert" in Michael J. Fox Theatre on Sept.8, 2013, Burnaby, BC.

-- World Journal reported: " Eight-years-old musician Spencer Tsai surprised the audience with superb artistic skills" *

youtube comments

*totally amazing! I am so touched!﻿

It is pleasure to listen to truly gifted musician.﻿*

*Schumann Piano Quintet - Jayson Gillham, Brentano Quartet*

from the 2013 Van Cliburn International Piano Competition

Splendid work and splendid performance!

*videolink*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mahler: Symphony No.7 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt

Yet another first rate performance from this cycle of Mahler Symphonies, I cannot praise this set too highly, the last movement of this is life affirming, it really is.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> I think it induced a sudden onset migraine.


Well, if people can't bear to look at the Quartetto Italiano, such things will happen (poor Elisa Pegreffi, I don't know what she at least has done to offend!)



Dan Hornby said:


> ...what I would love to see him [Hamelin] do in the future is a Schubert set with the smaller pieces and the unfinished sonatas. Whilst Brendel, Schiff and Richter play Schubert particularly well...


Yes, I'd like to see any major Schubertian record the fascinating Tirimo completions (where necesary) of all 21 Schubert piano sonatas. Tirimo's own performances on EMI are OK but are marred by very poor recorded sound.



Headphone Hermit said:


> Interesting, Jim. I was listening to Radio 3 on the way home today and the Composer of the Week this week is Mieczyslaw Weinberg.


 The Today Programme on Radio 4 gave this a plug and prompted my own listening to some Weinberg chamber music tonight.



Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 43340
> 
> 
> Frank Bridge's 1st and 3rd string quartets, performed by the Brindisi SQ.


 I haven't heard that recording. I wonder if you've heard the Maggini Quartet on Naxos?

Current listening:

A slightly surreal solo *piano transcription of Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93* by the composer, and according to Spotify, played by the composer and Mieczyslaw Weinberg. A real curiosity. One Amazon reviewer was moved to say "this disc...goes onto the shelf for historical curiosities and stays there"


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 20 "O eternity, O word of thunder"

For the first Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Schubert Ständchen : Camille Thomas and Beatrice Berrut*

This is so beautiful!

youtube comments

*Camille & Beatrice, Magnificent version of the Schubert Serenade. You two are rewriting the history of Piano & Cello!﻿

This song...and the way you play it...makes me want to cry. So beautiful! This is how I hear and feel this song in my heart.﻿

So very beautifull !!! Excellent performance !!! Greetings !!!﻿

Great interpretation! Very moving.﻿*

*Piano Slam 3 - Duo Stephanie and Saar play John Adams*

*Saint Saens clarinet sonata*

*Pietro Tagliaferri, clarinetto - Francesco Attesti, pianoforte. Oratorio San Cristoforo, Piacenza.*

Very impressing and beautiful sonata. Brilliant performed and presented

youtube comments

*Thanks for your fine performance...

Fantastico!!*

*videolink*


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

Piano Quartet No.2 K.493 in E flat major
Les Adieux

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4 in G major 
Symphony No.5 In C Sharp Minor

Rafael Kubelik
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Sibelius*

Symphony No.5 in E flat 
Symphony No.7 in C major

Neeme Järvi 
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

Lately I've been fascinated by Sibelius' fifth, especially the second movement. I had always neglected the second movement in favor of the first and the hypnotic third movement, but now it's all about the middle child. :}


----------



## Schubussy

JS Bach - Keyboard Concertos
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Murray Perahia


----------



## PetrB

*Leoš Janáček. ~ Glagolitic Mass (Glagolská mše or Mša glagolskaja)*

Leoš Janáček. ~ Glagolitic Mass (Glagolská mše or Mša glagolskaja)
Live performance:
Dutch Radio Philharmonic Orchestra; Conductor, Jaap van Sweden.
Grote Zaal, Concertgebouw; Amsterdam 12 November 2011





ADD: Through to the end, now; imo, an electric performance, sustained throughout


----------



## Blake

Munchinger - _Bach: Art of Fugue_. A powerful arrangement.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.11: Schubert And Death

Brigitte Fassbaender, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Winterreisender

Finally got round to listening to this: Haydn's Piano Trios !! I'm starting with No. 1, undoubtedly a pleasant work. I'll be interested to see Haydn's style develop as I get towards the 30's and 40's


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Winterreisender said:


> Finally got round to listening to this: Haydn's Piano Trios !! I'm starting with No. 1, undoubtedly a pleasant work. I'll be interested to see Haydn's style develop as I get towards the 30's and 40's


What a superb set this is, thank heavens for the Beaux Arts Trio, they provide balm for the soul on so many occasions, and good old Haydn too, if it comes to it, as diverse a composer as you could wish for. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Winterreisender

ShropshireMoose said:


> What a superb set this is, thank heavens for the Beaux Arts Trio, they provide balm for the soul on so many occasions, and good old Haydn too, if it comes to it, as diverse a composer as you could wish for. Wonderful stuff!


Yes Haydn has so many wonderfully soothing compositions. Too many I sometimes think !! I recently got hold of the masses as well, another box set which I have scarcely made a dent in.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.2 Jorge Bolet/Cincinatti Symphony Orchestra/Thor Johnson
Chopin: The Four Scherzi Jorge Bolet

The second disc from this 2CD set, and it's a real corker. This was the first recording of the Prokofiev, and it remains one of the best. The sound is good, it, like the Scherzi, dating from 1953. Bolet's playing is beyond reproach, and this is a most desirable set. The Chopin I would rank alongside Moiseiwitsch's performances of these works, and trust me, from this particular Moose, praise can go no higher. A consummate delight.


----------



## Cosmos

*Brahms-Lazic* - "Piano Concerto no. 3" after the Violin Concerto in D
Overall, the music works better with violin. Still, it's always fun to experiment, and the addictive finale always gets me


----------



## Jeff W

Started my night with some Haydn. Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica in Symphonies No. 81, 82 & 83. Everything is usually worse with bears, except with Haydn.









Saw a thread about them and decided to go ahead and listen to Tchaikovsky's early symphonies. Only listened to No. 1 & 2. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. Liked the first more than the second.









Ended with Schubert's Unfinished Symphony and Joseph Joachim's orchestration of Schubert's Grand Duo. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## bejart

Theodor von Schacht (1748-1823): Concerto in B Major for Three Clarinets

Hans Stadlmair conducting the Bamberger Symphony -- Dieter Klocker, Oliver Link, and Waldemar Wandel, clarinets


----------



## KenOC

As promised yesterday, Stravinsky's Symphony in C -- BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov conducting. Pleasant, but it seems a bit insubstantial. Maybe this performance?


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> As promised yesterday, Stravinsky's Symphony in C -- BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov conducting. Pleasant, but it seems a bit insubstantial. Maybe this performance?


Perhaps. A good performance has to bring out all of the drama inherent in the more or less constant harmonic ambiguities (what key is the opening motto in? C major? E minor?) which Stravinsky exploits to the hilt. It also needs to make the finale feel like a resolution (it's based in good part on the first movement's opening motif).


----------



## Sid James

*Schuller* _Piano Trio_
- Eakin Piano Trio (Naxos)

*Lloyd Webber* _Requiem_
- Placido Domingo, tenor; Sarah Brightman, soprano; Paul Miles-Kingston, treble; Winchester Cathedral Choir (dir.: Martin Neary); James Lancelot, organ; English CO; Lorin Maazel conducting (EMI)

*Mozart* _Ein Musikalischer Spass, K522_
- Vienna Mozart Ensemble under Willi Boskovsky (Award / Eloquence)

*Grétry* _Suite of Ballet Music from the Operas (compiled by Leppard) _
- English CO directed from the harpsichord by Raymond Leppard (Eloquence)

Taking in a number of things here.* Lloyd Webber's Requiem *was written in memory of his father, William. The senior Lloyd Webber was an organist and composer of sacred music of some repute, but his life was marred by depression and alcohol. The composer's memories of his father include attending performances by Maria Callas of Puccini at Covent Garden.

Puccini would be an important influence for him, and I think the soprano solos attest to that. But there is much else here too, including the big hit _Pie Jesu _which speaks to influence of Faure, as well as the joyful_ Hosanna _sung by the tenor that has the beats of rock. Other influences abound too, not surprisingly including Carl Orff and Prokofiev, the latter also being amongst Lloyd Webber's favourite composers.

Speaking of fusion, I'm getting out this Naxos disc with three piano trios of the _Third Stream _type. *Gunther Schuller's *one is an interesting piece, the shortest on the disc which also has trios by Schifrin and Schapiro.

Bringing things to an end with one of *Mozart's* most humorous pieces, _*A Musical Joke*_. The wrong note at the end takes the listener to a world of more recent times, similar ironic techniques used by many composers closer to our own time (one I can think of is Ives' second symphony, ending exactly the same way).

Then *Gretry's ballet music*, which was a mix of the more elegant Classical era type vibe with more vigorous and loud bits that brings Beethoven to mind (esp. his ballet_ Creatures of Prometheus_). Gretry's period extends to the early 19th century, he may have been influenced by Beethoven, but this is the only music I have by him.





science said:


> Oh, to be a fashionable contrarian is certainly passé. My goal is to be unfashionably conventional.


Well that's different. Now that takes guts. Knives are out if you say you're favourite symphony is Beethoven's 5th. There's an unwritten rule that it has to be Goldarski's 5th. But since that doesn't exist, Bruckner's 5th will do. Or maybe Tchaikovsky's who's even more of an emotional wind bag.

Seriously regarding* Hamelin *though I have enjoyed what I've got to know by him. I like how he's done composers like Godowsky, whose music kind of dropped off the radar until recent times (and no I'm not being fashionably contrarian!). I think there are parts of the repertoire that are interesting because they shed light on things that where more popular and recognised in their time but have slipped our of the spotlight for whatever reason. Another one that he's done like that is that jazz album, which I think we've talked about in the past, I first heard it after Alexis Weissenberg died. He's got a few pieces on it.

Hamelin's Canadian isn't he? So we can make a trio of great Canadians of the ivories - him, Glenn Gould and Oscar Peterson.



oskaar said:


> *Robert Schumann: Derde symfonie in Es-groot, op.97, 'Rheinische'*
> 
> *Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe*
> 
> youtube comments...


I really like the Rhenish, I think it prefigures Bruckner, esp. the _Cathedral Scene _movement which has these blazing brass chorales. Aptly that it has something to do with a coronation in Cologne cathedral (of some clergy, like a bishop), Bruckner's symphonies have that quality and he even wrote ceremonial music for brass (as Gabrielli did centuries back). The _Aequali for Brass _(I got it as a filler, they are short pieces).


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Perhaps. A good performance has to bring out all of the drama...


Well, nothing for it but to scare up another performance and listen again. Suggestions?


----------



## dgee

Sid James said:


> Speaking of fusion, I'm getting out this Naxos disc with three piano trios of the _Third Stream _type. I think I remember hearing *Gunther Schuller's *arrangements of easy listening type music on radio when growing up, and I didn't know he did things like this. Its an interesting piece, the shortest on the disc which also has trios by Schifrin and Schapiro.


Interesting! I'll listen to just about anything by Lalo Schifrin!

I came across "Birth of the Third Stream" quite by accident when I was in my teens and loved it - and I still think it's fun. Not long after I did a job with Gunther conducting, met him and mentioned my admiration for the Third Stream. I got a withering glance and he quickly dismissed any discussion of it! Maybe I should have said something about his more recent work... Anyway, interesting guy with an amazing musical mind


----------



## KenOC

More Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments, Simon Rattle and the Berliners.


----------



## Sid James

^^@ dgee, scratch that radio memory, I was thinking of Günter Noris (another Gunther!). But Schuller's piano trio is jazz + classical of course, pretty modern and not to hard to follow the theme that goes through it.


----------



## Vaneyes

BBC Radio 3 "Building a Library" knocked me to the floor again. This time with their Skrowaczewski *LvB *2 and cycle recommendations. I love Skrow, but just say no to this, please. Not competitive. 2CD 82-minute package, 20 plus dollars, notwithstanding.

Instead, reach for VPO/Bohm, BPO/HvK ('62), CSO/Solti ('89), or BRSO/Jansons. The latter with top-notch sound. :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

*André Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and orchestra (1947)*

André Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and orchestra (1947) 
I should explain that I am editing / cleaning some playlists... I've put this here "because it exists" as well as it might find an appreciative listener


----------



## Vaneyes

Winterreisender said:


> Finally got round to listening to this: Haydn's Piano Trios !! I'm starting with No. 1, undoubtedly a pleasant work. I'll be interested to see Haydn's style develop as I get towards the 30's and 40's


The 30's are magnificent. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Another new and superb Naxos guitar recording. Baranov has it all: incredible technique, beautiful tone, and all-around wonderful musicianship.


----------



## KenOC

Schoenberg, Kammersymphonie No. 2 Op. 38. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Much as I dislike Schoenberg's music, this ain't half bad!


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Campagnoli (1751-1827): Flute Quartet No.6 in B Flat

Academy European Soloists: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Luca Marziali, violin -- Angelo Bartoletti, viola -- Claudio Casadei, cello


----------



## Weston

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, symphonic suite for orchestra, Op. 35*
Valery Gergiev / Mariinsky (Kirov) Theater Orchestra









Jaw dropping. I hadn't listened to this old warhorse in some time and this recording is an immersive avalanche of exotic sound.

I'm sorry to report I found one of the filler pieces, Balakirev's Islamey, Oriental fantasy for piano (Lyapunov orchestration) to be nothing but noise to my ears.


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Thaïs


----------



## samurai

Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.5, Op.50 and Symphony No.6 {"Sinfonia Semplice"}, *both featuring Theodore Kuchar and the Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra. 
Gustav Mahler--*Symphony No.6 in A Minor {"Tragic"} and Symphony No.9 in D Major, *both traversed by the Leonard Bernstein led New York Philharmonic.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.1 in C Major and Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68 {"Pastoral"}, *both performed by the Cleveland Orchestra under Maestro Szell.
Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.6 in E-Flat Minor, Op.111 and Symphony No.1 in D Major, Op.25 {"Classical"}. *Both symphonies feature Mstislav Rostropovich and the Orchestre National de France.


----------



## Oskaar

*Liszt Spanish Rhapsody Folia and Jota Aragonesa Yeol Eum Son*

Wonderfull!

*Liszt Piano Concerto Pathetique Louis Lortie Charles Dutoit*

Some years old, so not the best sound, but a stunning performance

*Liszt / Fantasia and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H*

**Piano:Shohei Yamaji
*Date:July 5, 2009
*Place:Senzoku Gakuen Maeda Hall (Japan)*

Another extremly gifted young piano student

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

*Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 • Volker Hartung • Cologne New Philharmonic Orchestra*

*Franz Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No.2, originally written for solo piano comes to much life in its orchestral version in this fiery performance by the Cologne New Philharmonic conducted by Volker Hartung.
Recorded live at Laeiszhalle Hamburg, Germany in March 2012*

Very fine orchestral version

youtube comments

*O the power and mystical dreams music is made of.

Amazing, I've never heard this preformed so beautifully before.

so beautiful, Im in tears thank you*

*Liszt Apres une Lecture de Dante: Fantasia quasi Sonata*

*Michael Delfin
Senior Recital
Peabody Conservatory
November 23, 2013*

Really entertaining pianopiece, and very well played

*videolink*


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.5: Schubert And The Countryside

Elizabeth Connell, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Oskaar

*S. Prokofiev - Suite from ballet «The Tale of the Stone Flower», Op. 118*

This is a great exiting work full of variations and mood-changes, and the performance is very good.
But the sound is not the best

*Richard Strauss: Liederen - Meagan Miller (sopraan) - Radio Filharmonisch Orkest - Live concert HD*

Zondagochtend Concert, 6 april 2014, Grote Zaal, Het Concertgebouw Amsterdam

*Richard Strauss:
Traum durch die Dämmerung, op.29 nr.1
Ruhe, meine Seele, op.27 nr.1
Allerseelen, op.10 nr. 8
Morgen, op.27 nr. 4
Zueignung, op.10 nr. 1
Mein Auge, op.37 nr. 4
Cäcilie, op.27 nr. 2

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest
Jun Märkl - dirigent
Meagan Miller - sopraan*

Very nice concert

youtube comments

_*sharing - love it really beautiful - love strauss. very beautiful.﻿

She is not only a good soprano, but also has a deep and dramatic voice which is absolutely necessary for perfectly performing the vocal works composed by R. Strauss.*_

*videolink*


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Britten, Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings: The classic performance with Peter Pears and Barry Tuckwell. Was there ever another work remotely like this? Yes, a little bit creepy but an absolute original.










And now to sleep, while the poppy throws around my bed its lulling charities. Turn the key deftly in the oiled wards, and seal the hushed casket of my soul!


----------



## science

Vesuvius said:


> Munchinger - _Bach: Art of Fugue_. A powerful arrangement.
> 
> View attachment 43469


Currently my second favorite - the Emerson SQ wins, but these guys are great too.


----------



## Badinerie

RE Stravinski's Symphony in C. 
Made me get my Dutoit/Suisse Romande lp out. for me this is the definitive recording. 
Simon Rattle's I enjoy too but...


----------



## Oskaar

*Ravel: Shéhérazade ∙ Christiane Karg ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Stanisław Skrowaczewski*

*Drei Gedichte für Singstimme und Orchester ∙ 
I. Asie (Asien) ∙
II. La flûte enchantée (Die Zauberflöte) ∙
III. L'indifférent (Der Gleichgültige) ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Christiane Karg, Sopran ∙
Stanisław Skrowaczewski, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 6. September 2013 ∙*

youtube comments

*fine sounding... big duet...﻿

I love her voice. Quite natural !!!﻿

Awesome . made my day*

*Alexander Borodin - Petite suite (arr. Glazunov)*

*Zondag 16 januari 2011, 11:00 uur, Grote Zaal Concertgebouw Amsterdam. Uitvoerenden: Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Michael Schønwandt - dirigent*

youtube comments

*Absolutely wonderful arrangement. Number 4 was played nice and slow. Beautiful.*

*Albinoni Concerto for strings G Major Giuliano Carmignola*

Delightfully uplifting and cheerfull baroque music, brilliantly performed and with good sound

*videolink*


----------



## Dan Hornby

Badinerie said:


> Yesterday and this morning.
> 
> View attachment 43375
> View attachment 43376


I don't remember hearing a better version of _Vier Letzte Lieder _than Schwarzkopf/Szell from the 1950s (1952 off the top of my head).

I guess a lot of people prefer the younger Schwarzkopf (was it 1936 the recording I'm thinking of?), but I think her older voice works better and "September" for example is taken at a more relaxed and retrospective pace than Karajan's effort (I know there's an even faster Karajan recording of _September_ and it's very rushed).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Tafelmusik - Production III
Quartet in E minor for Flute, Violin, Violoncell & B.c.;
Concerto in E-Flat Major for two Horns, Strings & B.c. 
(Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Weston said:


> *
> I'm sorry to report I found one of the filler pieces, Balakirev's Islamey, Oriental fantasy for piano (Lyapunov orchestration) to be nothing but noise to my ears.*


*

I've never felt that "Islamey" works as an orchestral piece. Best to stick with the piano version, and if you can tolerate older recordings, none better than Simon Barere to play it (and believe me I've heard just about everyone in this piece!). I remember at a recital in Dudley in the 1980s, John Ogdon played it as an encore- and superbly, afterwards a friend of mine asked him what had made him pick that as an encore, and he replied, "I hadn't planned it, but as I walked onto the platform I just thought it would be rather nice to play it." !!!!!!*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concerti Nos. 4 & 5 Gina Bachauer/London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati (4)/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski (5)

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 3 & 8 Annie Fischer

Beethoven from two wonderful ladies to start the day. Bachauer is commanding in the two concerti, superbly backed by the LSO and two fine conductors. Then the ever pleasing Annie Fischer in three sonatas. I've enjoyed all three, but the Sonata No.3 in C, Op.2 No.3 is particularly outstanding- and the finale!!!!!! Well, I've never heard it so skittish and full of joie de vivre as in this performance, it makes you glad to be alive just listening to it. Bravo Annie, very much looking forward to more from this set, but I think I might just play that third sonata all over again......


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

One symphony out and the other home

Both excellently played and well recorded


----------



## Oskaar

*UNT Symphony Orchestra: Háry János Suite - Zoltán Kodály*

*Háry János Suite, Opus 15 (1927) .............................. Zoltán Kodály (1882-1967)
I. Prelude: The Fairy Tale Begins
II. Viennese Musical Clock
III. Song
IV. The Battle and Defeat of Napoleon
￼V. Intermezzo
VI. Entrance of the Emperor and His Court

Christopher Deane, cimbalom
David Itkin, conductor

Recorded live September 25, 2013
Winspear Hall, College of Music
University of North Texas*

fabtastic!

youtube comments

*the intermezzo is just awesome ! Thanks﻿*

*Tiffany Poon plays Schumann Carnaval Op. 9*

*Tiffany Poon performs her Pre-College graduation recital at Paul Hall, The Juilliard School on Feb. 15, 2014.*

youtube comments

*Dear Tiffany, You are not only a wonderful pianist, but your handling of "carnival" shows that you are wonderful human being! I keep hearing you in my head and it is worth being alive!

Robert Schumann, unsurpassed at expressing everything about humanity that is beautiful, wonderful yet also fragile and vulnerable. Love your performance Tiffany, thanks!*

*videolink*


----------



## Arsakes

Few days ago...

*Brahms:*

_Double Concerto
Piano Concerto No.1 and 2
Clarinet Quintet in B minor
Variations On A Theme By Haydn
Cello Sonatas No.1 and 2_


----------



## Arsakes

currently,

*Dvorak*'s _Symphony No.2_
*Alan Hovhaness*:

_Suite for Flute and Harp 'The Garden of Adonis', Op. 245
Symphony No.3
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, Op.17_

The suite seems Japanese style and symphony No.3 has middle-Eastern theme.


----------



## Dan Hornby

*Haydn* - String Quartet in E flat major, op.0
Aeolian Quartet

*Haydn* - String Quartet in E flat major, op.20
Quatuor Mosaiques and Aeolian Quartet


----------



## Dan Hornby

*Schubert* - Symphony No.8 in B minor "Unfinished"
Pinnock/Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When I was a student at the Guildhall School of Music and Drama, I sang in the chorus of a performance of the B Minor Mass. It was supposed to be a mass choir from the whole school, but in the event I was one of only two actors chosen to sing it. All the rest were on music courses. Odd that I never owned a recording of it - until now. This seems to me to be a really wonderful performance, stunningly recorded, with clear open textures.


----------



## Oskaar

*Thijs Vogels playing Michi on marimba (Keiko Abe)*

*Henryk Szeryng plays Fritz Kreisler - Recitativo und Scherzo-Caprice*

great little violin solo piece!

youtube comments

*Awesome interpretation! Bravo!﻿

perfect!!!!﻿

Great! Thanks!*

*W. A. Mozart. Concert symphony for violin, viola, and orchestra*

*Closing of the 22nd International Bach Music Festival "J.S. Bach: Summit and Circle" (Tver)
Moscow City Symphony -- Russian Philharmonic
Soloists -- Rodion Petrov (violin), Alexander Akimov (viola)
Conductor -- Dmitri Jurowski
April 12, 2014*

Always nice with some Mozart. I find the work a bit under par compared to much other Mozart stuff, but still good. Good performance and presentation.

*videolink*


----------



## shadowdancer

Now, after Fricsay Monday and Furtwangler Tuesday, it is time to the standard.
Hate or love him, Karajan`s 63 belongs to any serious Beethoven 9th`s listening ride.
Cheers


----------



## Oskaar

*Sylvia Torán - LaVega, part 1 of 2 - from Isaac Albéniz*

*Sylvia Torán plays La Vega, from Issac Albéniz, at the Royal Palace of La Granja de San Ildefonso (Spain), as part of the "Water Recital", sponsored by Patrimonio Nacional de España, October 4th 2009.*

I am a huge prog rock fan, and this music reminds me of many themes in different prog genres, that again takes inspiration from classics. It is something in the gentle vaves in the music that I find very good. And relaxing, but the music is still very strong with undertones of nature and rural life. Just wonderfull!

*Sylvia Torán - LaVega, part 2 of 2 - from Isaac Albéniz*

And the pianist submit very well the gentle and slightly melancolic themes

youtube comment

* greate performance of this masterpiece by Albeniz! Thanks for posting it!*

*Yefim Bronfman: Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No 3*

Tis beautiful concerto is great medisin for me. There are elements that I find really uplifting, It is hard to discribe why. Vrty good performance, and pianist and orchesrra speak very well together

youtube comments

*This guy is really good. One of the better versions I've heard.﻿

I agree, I did not find any version beating this one.﻿

After a few years , always listening to this piece and the differents interpretation from yefim bronfman.. 
I never got bored once ! He is definitely my favorite performer of this concerto ! Thanks for the share !﻿

I don't have the words...........except amazing!!!﻿

He always plays with the highest level of precision and control. He is the master of sound coloring and nuance.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Wood

Anna Moffo recital from 1960 with Rome Opera O & Serafin










Edit: last night I rewatched BBC's Kathleen Ferrier documentary.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D 36

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Federico Guglielmo, violin


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


----------



## Oskaar

*Yundi Li Plays Chopin Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, Op. 22*

youtube comments

*Love you , Yundi!! Best Grande Polonaise version ever!!

Masterpiece!

The best performance of this piece ever...

I like 08:09 Very good performance....*

*Valentina Lisitsa - Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No 12*

youyube comments

*the most emotional hungarian rhapsody

Valentina is great as usual. Woman on the background is deffinitly on the asid.

Genius writing and near genius playing. Love it.

Wow!!! This piece really grandstands the magnificent sounds of Boesendorfer piano unlike the likes of Bechstein, Steinway or Yamaha. Valentina also appears to be relaxed and enjoy her playing which makes it greater with her command of the highest skill level.*

*videolink*


----------



## maestro267

*Strauss*: Aus Italien
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich/Zinman

Admittedly, a week too early.


----------



## Orfeo

*Reynaldo Hahn*
Piano music (Le Rossignol eperdu (The Bewildered Nightingale), Juvenilia, Portraits de peintres, etc.).
-Cristina Ariagno, pianist.

*Francis Poulenc*
Piano music (Trois Mouvements perpetuels, Improvisations, Theme varie, etc.).
-Eric Parkin, pianist.

*Cyril Scott*
Piano music (Lotus Land, Solitude, An English Waltz, British Melodies, etc.).
-Leslie De'Ath, pianist.

*Sir Lennox Berkeley*
Piano music (Five Short Pieces, Three Pieces, Six Preludes, Improvisation on Theme of Falla, etc.).
-Christopher Headington, pianist.


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - Twelfth Night Overture (Chailly/London)
G. Pierne - Sonata da camera (London Conchord Ens./Champs Hill)
Langgaard - Symphony #6 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Oskaar

*Telemann Concerto D-Dur major 4 Guitars vier Gitarren Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet*

*Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767) Concerto in D Dur Original for 4 violins, sheet music http://www.edition49.de , this piece is available in several arrangements , played by Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet
played by Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet - Roman Hernitscheck (Germany), Marco Lima (Brazil), Gleb Simak (Estonia), Kristjan Tamm (Estonia) 
Karlsruhe Guitar Quartet won the 2nd prize at the Gevelsberg Guitar Competition 2013*

Very enjoyable baroque guitarmusic, wonderfully played.

youtube comments

*Magnificent - what joy and musical beauty. Thanks and regards-John

Excellent music and classic guitar played!

Great maestro music performance. Thanks. ขอบคุณครับ (Thank you words in Thai).*

*Sjostakovitsj: Strijkkwartet nr. 11 in f, op.122*

Boris Brovtsyn, viool
Julia-Maria Kretz, viool
Amihai Grosz, altviool
Jens Peter Maintz, cello

*Opgenomen tijdens het Internationaal Kamermuziek Festival Utrecht 2011 van Janine Jansen

Recorded during Janine Jansen's International Chamber Music Festival Utrecht 2011.*

Exellent performance and presentation. The work is new to me, but I find it very exiting with a lot of moods and nuances

youtube comments

*Boeiende kamermuziek. Dankjewel!*

*videolink*


----------



## rrudolph

Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children/Music for a Summer Evening (Makrokosmos III)








Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello & Harpsichord/Sonata for Cello and Piano








Varese: Ionisation/Colgrass: Fantasy-Variations/Saperstein: Antiphonies/Cowell: Ostinato Pianissimo/Wuorinen: Percussion Symphony


----------



## Vaneyes

*Poulenc*: Concerto for Two Pianos, etc., w. Le Sage/Braley/LiegeO/Deneve (rec.2003); Cello Sonata, w. Isserlis & Devoyon (rec.1989).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Turina - Sanlucar de Barrameda, Danzas fantasticas etc - Alicia de Larrocha









its June. Therefore it means it is 14 degrees C and raining here. A little bit of Spain would be very welcome, very welcome!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Handel*: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, Nos. 1 - 12, w. Guildhall String Ensemble (rec.1987).








View attachment 43507
View attachment 43508


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Great Mass in c minor KV427, reconstructed by Alois Schmitt.
English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir
McNair, Johnson, Hauptmann, Montague
John Eliot Gardiner

What a shame that Mozart never completed this mass, even though he had eight years left to do so.
What we do have is simply glorious and we must be thankful for what he left us.


----------



## Oskaar

*Shaker Loops by John Adams Mvt I*

I Shakingand Trembling
David Felberg, Megan Holland & Michael Shu, violins. Justin Pollak, viola. James Holland & Joel Becktell, celli. Jean-Luc Matton, bass.

youtube comments

*superclass(ic)

only piece I can think of where the harmonic rhythm is measured in minutes.*

*Shaker Loops by John Adams Mvts. 2,3&4*

youtube comments

*beautiful. great performance of one of the coolest pieces of our lifetimes.﻿*

*Sibelius - Symphony No 7 in C major, Op 105 - Mena*

*Jean Sibelius
Symphony No 7 in C major, Op 105

BBC Philharmonic
Juanjo Mena, conductor

London, Proms 2012*

Fantastic powerfull symphony. I also find the performance very good with a compact and presise orchestra follow thorroughly the many layers of moods and colours.

*videolink*


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Alles nur nach Gottes Willen', BWV 72_
Rachel Nicholls, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Carl Nielsen*: _String Quartet in F major, Op. 44_
The Young Danish String Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Wagner's Die Walküre
Wilhelm Furtwängler - Scala 1950*

The sound quality is not bad, the performances are excellent and the opportunity to hear a cycle pairing Kirsten Flagstad & Wilhelm Furtwängler Excellent.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Elisabeth & Elisabeth*









Robert Schumann,"_Standchen_"









Wagner,_ Lohengrin_, "_Euch luftern, die mein Klagen_," with Christa Ludwig


----------



## rrudolph

Wuorinen: Time's Encomium/Lepton/New York Notes/Epithalamium


----------



## Badinerie

Having some four last songs then....OMG!


----------



## Antiquarian

Listening to:

Vaclav Nelhybel:'Trittico' - Dallas Wind Symphony, Cond. Frederick Fennell (Prof. Johnson Digital Master Recording - Reference Recordings RR-52CD) 1993

This CD also has Albeniz' Feast Day in Seville, Dello Joio's Variants on a Mediaeval Tune, Grieg's Funeral March for Rikard Nordraak, and Giannini's Symphony #3

I would post a picture, but I'm having problems with my browser.


----------



## CoarseHare

Mahler's 4th, New York Phil under Bernstein.









Mahler's 4th has always been a favourite, though I've resigned myself to the fact that favouring one work over another is somewhat futile. The final 'Das himmlische Leben' is at once both enchanting and unsettling, the 'child's disregard for slaughter and the striking passages between verses creating a strange sense that this 'Heavenly Life' is perhaps not quite what it initially seems. I've read that Mahler was a life-long agnostic, but I'd be interested to know more about his attitude towards religion, considering that a number of his symphonies have overtly spiritual themes.


----------



## millionrainbows

These are good...from Stokowski's dramatic choice of the Toccata & fugue in D minor BWV 565, to Schoenberg's stately "St. Anne" prelude BWV 552, to Webern's distantly abstract and transcendent "Ricercar" from the Musical Offering, it's all great music from the master.


----------



## millionrainbows

rrudolph said:


> Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children/Music for a Summer Evening (Makrokosmos III)
> View attachment 43502
> 
> 
> Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello & Harpsichord/Sonata for Cello and Piano
> View attachment 43503
> 
> 
> Varese: Ionisation/Colgrass: Fantasy-Variations/Saperstein: Antiphonies/Cowell: Ostinato Pianissimo/Wuorinen: Percussion Symphony
> View attachment 43504


Wow, that's a trip down memory lane, in the days of Nonesuch vinyl, when modernism was cheap, and frequently showed up in K-Mart cut-out bins. More bang for the buck!


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> Schoenberg, Kammersymphonie No. 2 Op. 38. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Much as I dislike Schoenberg's music, this ain't half bad!


Yes, isn't Orpheus great? Who needs a cranky old conductor, anyway?

The truth is, KenOC, like Jeff Goldblum in "The Fly," this is really an indicator of the first signs of your transformation.


----------



## KenOC

millionrainbows said:


> The truth is, KenOC, like Jeff Goldblum in "The Fly," this is really an indicator of the first signs of your transformation.


Maybe you didn't notice that when I said "this ain't half bad," I didn't say whether it was less or more than half bad...


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky The Sleeping Beauty Kirov Ballet*

I have never liked to only listen to ballet music allone very much. But watching the actors perform in balance and harmony is a totaly different issue. The same with film music.

It is a pleasure to watch and listen to this ballet. Not absolutely top in sound and picture quality, I dont now productiom year, but still a pleasure

I like both the classical ballet dance, as well as the actor/pantomime sequences. LOVELY!

But three quarters of an hour is enough..yhen I get impatient and have an urge for some other music

*Tamsin Waley-Cohen - The Lark Ascending by Ralph Vaughan Williams*

The sound is not very good, but what a piece of work this is! Brilliant performance to.

youtube links

*A great performance by Tamsin Waley-Cohen of a lovely piece of music. Especially delightful was the playing of the small ensemble, particularly the wind soloists.

Very good performance of this lovely work. Any more details as to where, when and who the orchestra and conductor are? Thanks for sharing.﻿

there r some parts of this i feel she plays too fast im no music expert but this is one of my fav songs*

*videolink*


----------



## aleazk

Schoenberg - _Violin Concerto_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

CoarseHare said:


> Mahler's 4th, New York Phil under Bernstein.
> 
> View attachment 43516
> 
> 
> Mahler's 4th has always been a favourite, though I've resigned myself to the fact that favouring one work over another is somewhat futile. The final 'Das himmlische Leben' is at once both enchanting and unsettling, the 'child's disregard for slaughter and the striking passages between verses creating a strange sense that this 'Heavenly Life' is perhaps not quite what it initially seems. I've read that Mahler was a life-long agnostic, but I'd be interested to know more about his attitude towards religion, considering that a number of his symphonies have overtly spiritual themes.


RWV, speaking of himself, said something to the effect that there is no reason a cheerful agnostic can't write a perfectly good requiem. I don't think spirituality necessarily entails religious belief either.


----------



## Mahlerian

CoarseHare said:


> I've read that Mahler was a life-long agnostic, but I'd be interested to know more about his attitude towards religion, considering that a number of his symphonies have overtly spiritual themes.


Mahler considered himself a believer in God, so not really an agnostic. On the other hand he was never a believer in religious dogma, Jewish or Christian, and when a friend asked why he didn't write a mass, he answered that he would not have been able, in good faith, to set the Credo. This is an interesting distinction to make between Mahler and, say, Vaughan Williams (or Britten), who had no compunctions about setting words he didn't himself believe.


----------



## rrudolph

millionrainbows said:


> Wow, that's a trip down memory lane, in the days of Nonesuch vinyl, when modernism was cheap, and frequently showed up in K-Mart cut-out bins. More bang for the buck!


Exactly why I chose those recordings. I was reliving my teenage years to some extent. I grew up on those Nonesuch records!

In those days, K-Mart was still called Kresge's...


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bruckner - Symphony No 3 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Georg Tintner









Well, the rain that was forecast was nowhere near as bad as expected, but we still have the central heating on ---- in JUNE! Not sure why Bruckner seemed a good idea on such an evening ..... but it does. Either that or watching England playing in Miami (and feeling envious of the warm, sunny weather)


----------



## opus55

Bach, J.S: Magnificat in D major, BWV 243


----------



## cwarchc

Just listening to my latest acquisitions, the postie brought today







This is Bach how I like it
Followed by


----------



## CoarseHare

Marschallin Blair said:


> RWV, speaking of himself, said something to the effect that there is no reason a cheerful agnostic can't write a perfectly good requiem. I don't think spirituality necessarily entails religious belief either.





Mahlerian said:


> Mahler considered himself a believer in God, so not really an agnostic. On the other hand he was never a believer in religious dogma, Jewish or Christian, and when a friend asked why he didn't write a mass, he answered that he would not have been able, in good faith, to set the Credo. This is an interesting distinction to make between Mahler and, say, Vaughan Williams (or Britten), who had no compunctions about setting words he didn't himself believe.


Thanks to both for your replies. An agnostic, as I understand it, may believe in God, but understands that nothing is or can be known about him/her/it. If Mahler believed in God, but distrusted the notion of organised religion, then that might explain the quietly cynical turbulence of the 4th symphony's final movement. Heaven cannot be known, therefore efforts to depict it fall short, in his bespectacled eyes.


----------



## Novelette

Berlioz: Les Troyens -- Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

Desmarets: De Profundis -- Philippe Pierlot: Collegium Vocal de Gand Ricercar Consort

Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B Minor, Op. 7, "La Campanella" -- Salvatore Accardo; Charles Dutoit: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Hummel: Quintet in E Flat, Op. 87 -- Melos Ensemble of London

Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Symphonie dramatique, Op. 17 -- Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, Op. 58 -- Daniel Barenboim; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage, Troisième Année, S 163 -- Leslie Howard


----------



## ptr

Late night Busoniton;

*Ferruccio Busoni *- Late Piano Music (Hyperion)









Marc-André Hamelin, piano

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
John Browning, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf









Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Cluytens


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Novelette said:


> Berlioz: Les Troyens -- Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
> 
> Desmarets: De Profundis -- Philippe Pierlot: Collegium Vocal de Gand Ricercar Consort
> 
> Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B Minor, Op. 7, "La Campanella" -- Salvatore Accardo; Charles Dutoit: London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Hummel: Quintet in E Flat, Op. 87 -- Melos Ensemble of London
> 
> Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Symphonie dramatique, Op. 17 -- Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, Op. 58 -- Daniel Barenboim; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage, Troisième Année, S 163 -- Leslie Howard


it must be one heck of a din in your house listening to that lot at once :lol:


----------



## cwarchc

Carrying on with Bach this evening


----------



## rrudolph

Xenakis: ST 4/Polla Ta Dinha/ST 10-1080262/Akrata/Achorripsis


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jean-Philippe Rameau, Les Surprises de L'Amour (Marc Minkowski; Les Musiciens Du Louvre).

On Youtube:


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky's"Seasons" by Emile Naoumoff, piano*

*January: By the fireside (at 0'08")
February: Carnival (at 4'30")
March: Lark's Song (at 7'58")
April: Snowdrop (at 10'05")
May: White night (at 12'41")
June: Barcarolle (at 15'58")
July: Reaper's song (at 20'40")
August: Harvest (at 22'27")
September: The Hunt (at 25'56")
October: Autumn song (28'51")
November: Troïka (at 33'24")
December: Ballroom waltz (at 36'30")*

Brilliant!

youtube comments

*Marvelous music, and wonderfully projected as well. I'm glad to see that Tchaikovsky's solo piano music is finally gaining a place with American audiences.﻿

so great to listen to! I'm sad I couldnt make it to the show.

This is amazing, you're awesome! Thanks for uploading for all of us to enjoy! 

Beautiful! I especially liked December and June.*

*Shostakovich Jazz Suite Concertgebouw Orchestra Marin Alsop*

Once in a while it is actually fun and uplifting to hear march and festival music as this, specially when it is done in a humoristic way like this.. Now it is valse, equally elegant. Bravo!

*Schnittke: Pianokwintet / Piano Quintet*

*Katya Apekisheva, piano
Boris Brovtsyn, Julia-Maria Kretz, viool
Amihai Grosz, altviool
Torleif Thedéen, cello

Alfred Schnittke: Pianokwintet

29 december 2010, Internationaal Kamermuziekfestival Utrecht, Vredenburg*

I love Schnittke . There is an intense nerve, and a watmth in his music for me. And the music is very exiting to follow. This quintet is very good. And well performed with good sound

youtube comments

*Such raw emotion.﻿

Heartrendingly beautiful and heartrenchingly sad. Great performance!﻿

Portions of this music, with its seeming struggle between the foreboding and the beautiful, would make a great soundtrack for dramatic scenes in which Dr. Jekyll struggles with his Mr. Hyde persona.

Very weird but very touching. Schnittke's piece in memory of his mother. Thanks for uploading this.*

*videolink*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Requiem*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dame Gwyneth can be my Helen of Troy any day.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony # 6
Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz

After listening to Haydn and Mozart masses over the last few weeks, this symphony is a most welcome change of pace; at times, haunting, bold and disturbing. A great American symphony to be treasured!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Exultantly soaring beyond the stratosphere with her _"Sempre libera"_.

My God what a voice.


----------



## Op.123

Arrau / Giulini / Philharmonia Orchestra - Brahms: Piano Concerto 2


----------



## Itullian

My love in an opera made in heaven.


----------



## Itullian

Burroughs said:


> Arrau / Giulini / Philharmonia Orchestra - Brahms: Piano Concerto 2


the real thing..........................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Today's listening condensed in one convenient post:

*Alexander von Zemlinsky*

*Quartet for Strings no 4, Op. 25* (1936)
*Quartet for Strings no 3, Op. 19* (1923) 
*Movements for String Quartet* (1896 & 1927)

Escher String Quartet [Naxos, 2013]

*Frank Bridge

Sonata for Violin and Piano, H 183* (1932) 
Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2013]

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Quartet for Strings no 4, Op. 20 (1944)
Quartet for Strings no 16, Op. 130 (1981)*
Danel Quartet [CPO, 2007]
























I'm not sure yet whether I like Weinberg's music - here two of his string quartets heard for the first time: they haven't grabbed me on first audition. But, some other TC members have been quite consistent in championing his music, so I shall continue to listen. The Zemlinsky quartets are excellent, fresh and inventive. The Bridge violin sonata, also a recent discovery for me - it doesn't seem to be a popular or much recorded work - is excellent and I recommend it to forumistas interested in modernist 20th century chamber music.


----------



## Op.123

Itullian said:


> the real thing..........................


What do you mean?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Randall Thompson: Symphony No.2 New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein

Miaskovsky: Symphony No.3 Orchestre Symphonique de L'Urss/Yevgeny Svetlanov

Mahler: Symphonies 6 & 8 Solists et al/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt

A lot of symphonies. A sign of a day at home, waiting for a plumber to arrive and fix a leak under the sink. He never came! It rained all day so I doubt I would have gone out and as you can see from the above, time was not wasted. I like the Thompson 2nd Symphony, I heard a radio broadcast by one of the BBC orchestras a while back, and got this following that. He seems to have had a nice feel for the jazz rhythms then current, which pleaseth me greatly, as does Miaskovsky's 3rd- this again, like his 2nd, reminds me quite a lot of Franck. I guess that as I go through these symphonies, that influence will grow less, but his chromaticism and orchestration is very like Franck- to my ears at any rate. Then the Mahler, what an explosive and thrilling version of the 6th this is, "more, more" I cry. I love it. The 8th is good too, but, ohhhhhhhhhh that 6th. Magnifique! Bravo Maestro Tennstedt, *BRAVO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gondur

A piece I composed as homage to Vivaldi!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2Fdramatic-religious-piece


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4.*

John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Alfacharger

After going through an "Elgar" fest I decided to go with this. The temp track used for the film was Ein Heldenleben!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 21 "My heart was deeply troubled"

For the 3rd Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1713 (third revision: Leipzig, 1731)

Diego Fasolis, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Britten: Sinfonietta, Op.1 Vienna Octet
Britten: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for Oboe Solo, Op.49 Janet Craxton
Hindemith: Octet Vienna Octet









Dohnanyi: Suite for Orchestra, Op.19
Rossini-Respighi arr. Sargent: La Boutique Fantasque- Concert Suite Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Ibert: Suite Elisabethiane Arda Mandikian/Female Chorus/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

More wonderful recordings. The chamber works are on an Ace of Diamonds LP of which I can find no image! Anyway, I like the Britten best on a first hearing. The Metamorphoses for solo oboe are very beguiling, I love the Ovid book, and I love this work, especially as played by Janet Craxton. Then a great CD from the Sargent box, I've long had the LP of the Dohnanyi and Rossini items and they are superb. The Dohnanyi suite is a stunning work, and this performance is unlikely to be surpassed, and Sargent's concert suite from the Rossini-Respighi ballet is such fun, and the RPO play like the very devil! The Ibert is new to me, it was recorded for the French market and never released over here, until now. The suite was culled from Ibert's music for a production of "A Midsummer Night's Dream", it's a lovely piece of music, and I'm jolly glad to have it, let me tell you. Roll on more happy hours of listening, I say.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> After going through an "Elgar" fest I decided to go with this. The temp track used for the film was Ein Heldenleben!


Awesome. I never knew that; but then I was in fifth grade when the film came out. . . Hail Rosenthal! Hail Harryhausen!


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 43530
> 
> 
> Dame Gwyneth can be my Helen of Troy any day.


Wow, Krips. great.


----------



## julianoq

Listening to both Brahms Piano Concertos, performed by Fleisher/Szell. My favorite record of these works, followed closely by Gilels/Jochum.


----------



## Blake

Perahia's Bach - _The English Suites._ Lovely


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A lovely performance of some of the loveliest lieder. The first work on the disc... Der Hirt auf dem Felsen... by Schubert, is scored for voice, piano, and clarinet. The work makes me wish Schubert had more time to explore the use of the clarinet (and other instruments) in chamber music... beyond the great Octet.


----------



## Novelette

Headphone Hermit said:


> it must be one heck of a din in your house listening to that lot at once :lol:


This was heard over the span of 36 hours; I collected and reported the highlights.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.33 in D Major, Op.33, No.6

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Chrsitophe Coin, cello


----------



## bejart

Catching up since I've been locked out of this site for a while ---
Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Rondo in G Major for Viola and Orchestra

I Musici with Massimo Paris on viola


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A Schubertian evening.


----------



## bejart

And this --
Johann Samuel Schroeter (1752-1788): Piano Sonata No.2 in E Flat

Luigi Gerosa, piano


----------



## opus55

oskaar said:


> *Tchaikovsky's"Seasons" by Emile Naoumoff, piano*
> 
> *January: By the fireside (at 0'08")
> February: Carnival (at 4'30")
> March: Lark's Song (at 7'58")
> April: Snowdrop (at 10'05")
> May: White night (at 12'41")
> June: Barcarolle (at 15'58")
> July: Reaper's song (at 20'40")
> August: Harvest (at 22'27")
> September: The Hunt (at 25'56")
> October: Autumn song (28'51")
> November: Troïka (at 33'24")
> December: Ballroom waltz (at 36'30")*
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> youtube comments
> 
> *Marvelous music, and wonderfully projected as well. I'm glad to see that Tchaikovsky's solo piano music is finally gaining a place with American audiences.﻿
> 
> so great to listen to! I'm sad I couldnt make it to the show.
> 
> This is amazing, you're awesome! Thanks for uploading for all of us to enjoy!
> 
> Beautiful! I especially liked December and June.*


I love those monthly pieces. Lesser known but great music by the Russian master.



ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 43535
> View attachment 43536
> View attachment 43537
> 
> 
> Randall Thompson: Symphony No.2 New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein
> 
> Miaskovsky: Symphony No.3 Orchestre Symphonique de L'Urss/Yevgeny Svetlanov
> 
> Mahler: Symphonies 6 & 8 Solists et al/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt
> 
> A lot of symphonies. A sign of a day at home, waiting for a plumber to arrive and fix a leak under the sink. He never came! It rained all day so I doubt I would have gone out and as you can see from the above, time was not wasted. I like the Thompson 2nd Symphony, I heard a radio broadcast by one of the BBC orchestras a while back, and got this following that. He seems to have had a nice feel for the jazz rhythms then current, which pleaseth me greatly, as does Miaskovsky's 3rd- this again, like his 2nd, reminds me quite a lot of Franck. I guess that as I go through these symphonies, that influence will grow less, but his chromaticism and orchestration is very like Franck- to my ears at any rate. Then the Mahler, what an explosive and thrilling version of the 6th this is, "more, more" I cry. I love it. The 8th is good too, but, ohhhhhhhhhh that 6th. Magnifique! Bravo Maestro Tennstedt, *BRAVO!!!!!!!*


Maybe the plumber came but you didn't hear the bell/knock on the door while you were submerged in those symphonies. I'd say he was there during Tennstedt's explosive 6th.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9


----------



## MozartsGhost

Hey Julian, me too! 









*Brahms*
Piano Concerto No 2 in B-Flat
The Cleveland Orchestra
Leon Fleisher, Pianist
George Szell conducting

From the liner notes:

"This work is extremely hard to master technically, because of its massive chords, its wide span, its passages in octaves, thirds and sixths, and its complicated rhythm. Greater still are the demands it makes on the intellect and understanding of the player. The soloist must not only succeed in asserting himself; he must also share, as an equal partner, with the other instruments of the orchestra in the development of the work, or he must content himself with the role of accompanist. The piano part is hardly more gratifying than that of a chamber-music work, although it demands the technique of a virtuoso . . .


----------



## Mahlerian

Nielsen: Hymnus Amoris, Sleep, Wind Quintet


----------



## Guest

These fine folks are certainly giving us some fine Sibelius these days. Excellent sound, too.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Hindemith: Viola Sonatas
Kim Kashkashian, Viola


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.29: Schubert in 1819 and 1820

Marjana Lipovšek, mezzo, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Weston

Earlier this evening . . .
*
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler, symphony*
Eugene Ormandy / Philadelphia Orchestra









Not bad for a 1962 recording, though the tape hiss is prominent through headphones. I'm in the 2nd movement at the time of writing. He uses pizzicato strings doubled with something else, hard to identify. Harp maybe. It's very atmospheric and wonderful, even though this is a (too brief) movement of mourning.

The 3rd movement gets a bit into TV adventure music territory, with even some orchestral phrases this geek recognizes as lifted almost note for note for use in some of the old Star Trek action scenes. But then Hollywood always borrowed heavily from classical. The ending climactic chords send chills up my spine.

There are unusual orchestral colors throughout this work that at times almost rival Mahler, and might have made Respighi nervous.


----------



## tdc

Bartok - _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_

Performed by the RIAS symphony under Ferenc Fricsay

This is a great version of this masterpiece.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Piano Concertos nos 3 and 4.

No startling revelations perhaps, but beautifully judged and poised performances, bringing out more of the works' lyricism than masculinity, Perahia and Haitink at one in their vision. Lovely playing from the Concergebouw too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Winterreise - Gute Nacht (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; Daniel Barenboim).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Grieg: Holberg Suite/Cowkeeper's Tune and Country Dance/Sigurd Jorsalfer Suite/Two Elegiac Melodies Philharmonia Orchestra/George Weldon

Hip-hip-hooray, 'tis George Weldon's birthday today (born 1908) and what better way to start than by this magnificent LP of Grieg? No one did this music better than Weldon, and it really is superb music, all those who belittle Grieg- and regrettably they do still exist- can go and take a running jump as far as I'm concerned. This is some of the finest music ever written, and there's a lot of stuff I'd let go of before I let go of this. So there!!!!!!!


----------



## Weston

*Nielsen: String Quartet in G minor, FS 4 (Op. 13)*
Oslo String Quartet









I like string quartets recorded like this with a little bit of ambiance. Too often the mic is too close or something, creating a dry raspy sound. The hint of reverb here gives the music a warm natural sound, closer to orchestral.

All four movements are a joy, but I especially liked movement 2. Andante amoroso. The violin tone is perfect for me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major, 'The Lark' (Quatuor Festetics).


----------



## Wicked_one

Finally got Atterberg's Chamber Music and I'm enjoying this CD with a nice cup of English Breakfast tea. A little departure from his symphonies was needed.


----------



## bejart

Bach: Violin Sonata in B Minor, BWV 1014

Arthur Grumiaux, violin -- Christiane Jaccottet, harpsichord


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Antonio Paganelli (1710-ca.1763): Trio Sonata in G Major. Op.1, No.3

Benedek Csalog, flute -- Laszlo Paulik, violin -- Balasz Mate, cello -- Carmen Leoni, harpsichord


----------



## shadowdancer

Keeping the 9th's ride but with a quite different approach.
After a few outstanding old school performances, a current one for Thursday listening.
Like I said in another thread, the best modern Beethoven's 9th reading.
Really nice recording.


----------



## shadowdancer

bejart said:


> Haydn: String Quartet No.33 in D Major, Op.33, No.6
> Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Chrsitophe Coin, cello
> View attachment 43543


Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Couac Addict

Lindberg's Aura









...where it's perfectly fine to use a Glock in a crowded concert hall


----------



## Weston

*Poulenc: Suite française (d'après Claude Gervaise), for winds, percussion & harpsichord, FP 80*
Dennis Wick / London Wind Orchestra









Wonderful early music compiled and updated in 1935 by Poulenc. There is something about early music that just goes well with early morning.


----------



## Weston

Two more for the morning then I must get ready to have a marathon painting party.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, "Gasteiner," D. 850 (Op. 53) *
Jenö Jandó, piano








I don't have a lot to say about this one. It sounds like a piano sonata. No doubt if I were listening more closely I'd pick up on something fantastic.

And one more, a quickie.

*Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #2 In F, BWV 1047*
Wendy Carlos, synthesizer.









Wendy whooshes and clucks her way through this beautiful old chestnut and somehow manages to retain its beauty where other synthesists can just come off as campy. I wish I had time for the whole set.


----------



## Orfeo

*Reynaldo Hahn*
Piano music (Pieces d'amour et autres inedits, Premieres valses, Sonatine, Au Clair de lune, etc.).
-Cristina Ariagno, pianist.

*Stephen Heller*
24 Preludes, op. 81
20 Preludes, op. 150
-Jean Martin, pianist.

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold *
Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40.
Much Ado About Nothing, op. 11.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Andre Previn.
_-->Like Dohnanyi's Second Symphony, Korngold's is a tough nut to crack. _

*Antonin Dvorak*
American Suite in A major, op. 98b(*).
Serenade for Strings in E major, op. 22.
Serenade for wind in D minor, op. 44.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Antal Dorati(*).
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Sacchini - Overture to "La contadina in corte" (Bonynge/London)
Beethoven - Violin Concerto (Milstein/Angel)*


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 43530
> 
> 
> Dame Gwyneth can be my Helen of Troy any day.


Do you recommend this recording over Botstein's (Telarc)? From what I read, this recording you were referring to has cuts.


----------



## science

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 43562
> 
> 
> Piano Concertos nos 3 and 4.
> 
> No startling revelations perhaps, but beautifully judged and poised performances, bringing out more of the works' lyricism than masculinity, Perahia and Haitink at one in their vision. Lovely playing from the Concergebouw too.


I'm going to listen to these recordings soon so I'll keep these comments in mind!


----------



## rrudolph

Hildegard von Bingen: Voice of the Blood








David Hykes/Harmonic Choir: Harmonic Meetings








Gyuto Monks: Tibetan Tantric Choir








Stockhausen: Unsichtbare Chore


----------



## science

View attachment 43593


Someday I intend to do a careful comparison of this with their more recent recording of the same music, but I didn't do it this time....


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Piano Concerti 3 & 4, w. Fleisher/Cleveland O./Szell (rec. 1959 - '61); Symphonies 5, 6, 9, w. BPO/HvK et al (rec.1976/7).


----------



## science

Vaneyes said:


>


I wasn't initially a fan of these Sony covers but they've grown on me and now I really like them. I'm tempted to buy lots of them....


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 / Dudamel · Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela*

*Full presentation of Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra conducted by gustavo Dudamel, playing Shostakovich 10th Symphony at BBC Proms 2007.*

Brilliantperformance and presentation of a great symphony.

youtube comments

*Absolutely magnificent! Gustavo Dudamel one of the greatest conductor of our time. Bravo, Bravo Bravo!﻿

I love Shostakovich. Great performance.﻿

Great!
Dudamel makes a classic music alive again. His music is sharp, he has balls and fire inside.
So shine, maestro! Rise and shine!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## DrKilroy

shadowdancer said:


> Keeping the 9th's ride but with a quite different approach.
> After a few outstanding old school performances, a current one for Thursday listening.
> Like I said in another thread, the best modern Beethoven's 9th reading.
> Really nice recording.



View attachment 43570


Harnoncourt looks a bit like Wagner, doesn't he?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## shadowdancer

Indeed Dr,

Specially in this cover, one could easily mix both.


----------



## PetrB

*Ladies, Gentlemen & Tenors: Your dancing shoes - slippers on. Ready? One, two...*

Ede (Eduard) Poldini ~ _La Poupée valsante_






ADD: Piano and Violin; Jacques Thibaud, violin - Tasso Janopoulo, piano 
(Disque "Gramophone" ~ 1933


----------



## shadowdancer

Yep. I did some googling and we can conclude that maybe they are relatives


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, Sonata #29 Hammerklavier
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano

A masterful performance of this incomparable work played on a reconstruction of a Conrad Graf fortepiano (1819) similar to one in Beethoven's possession from 1825.

Completely unmannered and highly recommended!


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich - Piano Sonata n° 2 - Ludmila Berlinskaia*

*Recorded in 2012*

Again Shostakovich surprise me with a bubbeling playfullness, tempochanges, but also dramatic expressions. He seems like a master of putting emotions into few tones. But to subit this you need a good performer, and this performance is very good.

youtube comments

*Ludmila Berlinskaia knows every single note of this sonata by memory and played it without score plenty of times. Yet she decided to perform it with the score.

Grande!

Лень наизусть выучить?﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich The Bolt Concertgebouw Orchestra Marin Alsop*

Never heard this piece before, and is stunned by the richness in fantasi and colours. Quite good sound compared to the video quality, it must be some years old.

*videolink*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 4 in B-Flat Major (Quatuor Festetics).









Coming back to Op. 64 by the Quatuor Festetics - they have quite a 'thick', warm sound for a period ensemble. Always loved No. 4 in the set - very tuneful, optimistic and finely crafted.

G. P. Telemann - Harpsichord Fantasias (Andrea Coen).

On Youtube:


----------



## DrKilroy

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3. I should listen to more Prokofiev - it features this characteristic neoclassical harmony I admire in Stravinsky, so he should be among my favourites - but he isn't yet! I should remedy it soon.










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Oskaar

*Johannes Moser: Cello Concerto No. 1 by Shostakovich*

Moscow Philharmonic orchestra. Conductor Semyon Bychkov. 2013

Not the best sound when you see that this recording was last year. But the energy in performance and fantastic camera production make me post it anyways.
And it is really a great work

youtube comments

*if my fingers were that big/long...

Fantastic interpretation and execution. Wonderful playing!

Bravo et merci*

*Shostakovich Piano Concerto No.1 Andrei Korobeinikov (piano) Mikhail Gaiduk (trumpet)*

youtube comments

*An amazing performance, especially of the last movement.

Great performance. The bes recording of this concerto was performed by the great Schostokovich himself. There is a small clip of this on youtube, Schostokovich was unbelievable.

Thank you for posting...it is a great performance, of a truly great piece.
*

*videolink*


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
Wagner: Götterdämmerung


----------



## shadowdancer

Quite nice opus55. 
Just received my Boehm's box (DECCA) with the complete ring in Bayreuther. 14 CD's.


----------



## PetrB

*Mozart ~ Duo for violin and viola no. 1, KV 423*

Mozart ~ Duo for violin and viola no. 1, KV 423
(or, _How to write fully satisfying and engaging music for just two stringed instruments_


----------



## omega

Beethoven, _Piano Concerto n°1 & 2_, Daniel Baremboim as pianist and conductor of the Dresdner Staatskapelle


----------



## Oskaar

*Mendelssohns - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor (op. 25) , Yuja Wang, Kurt Masur (Full)*

*Kurt Masur (direction) Yuja Wang (piano) Verbier Festival Orchestra
Mendelssohn piano concerto opus 25

Mendelssohn's Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor (op. 25) was written in 1830--1, around the same time as his fourth symphony ("Italian"), and premiered in Munich in October 1831. He had already written a piano concerto in A minor with string accompaniment (1822) and two concertos with two pianos (1823--4).*

Such an inspiering and uplifting consert! Lovely, enthusiastic and sensitive performance

youtube comments

*This is the best performance of this piece i have ever heard﻿

This could be an explanation to the meaning of life: universe was created to compose/play/hear this wonderful piece.﻿

she's extraordinary !!﻿

Yuja wang is the best pianist in the world. Beautiful, fantastico, maravilloso!!﻿*

*Mendelssohn A Midummer Night's Dream John Eliot Gardiner*

Thisis great!

*videolink*


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Szymanowksi - Songs - Anna Radziejewska, Mariusz Rutkowski









Mrs Hermit isn't keen on art songs (or about 99.5% of the rest of my CDs) but she was distinctly unimpressed by the first track, a song from the set: "Three fragments from poems by Jan Kasprowicz" entitled "Swiety Boze" as it contains lines from a church chant (_Holy God! Holy Mighty! Holy and Immortal_). Such lines are welcomed in church, but not (very clearly not!) in the living room.

Exit Pani Hermitka to the kitchen to bake a cake for her friends tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

shadowdancer said:


> Quite nice opus55.
> Just received my Boehm's box (DECCA) with the complete ring in Bayreuther. 14 CD's.


Bayreuth Wagner. Bohm. Complete sets-- you're getting_ up there _in the Social Register. What's next?-- Gucci equestrian right out of Domaine de Chantilly, France? Ha. Ha. Ha.

Right on.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius

Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
Nigel Kennedy, violin; CBSO, Simon Rattle

*Symphony No. 5 in E flat, Op. 82*
CBSO, Rattle
[EMI, 1988]










A charity shop find at the weekend, for £1. I have both of these on LP, but this disc is a welcome addition. I have much enjoyed both works tonight. Though romantic violin concertos are rarely on my play-list, I will make exceptions for Beethoven (arguably early romantic - I await protests) and Sibelius.


----------



## opus55

shadowdancer said:


> Quite nice opus55.
> Just received my Boehm's box (DECCA) with the complete ring in Bayreuther. 14 CD's.


Bohm's set is great. My other sets are Solti and Levine. Each has its own flavor and needless to say it'll take a long time before I can make any attempt at criticism of these recordings. I love them all for now.

P.S. I don't listen to entire work every time I post opera recordings here. Often they're just too long for practical listening on week day evenings.


----------



## Alypius

Three (romantic) piano concertos:

*Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B major, op. 83 (1887-1881)*










*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 (1901)*










*Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 (1927)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving backwards now to Concertos 1 & 2, and enjoying them immensely. A nice combination of Beethovenian grandeur and Mozartian grace.


----------



## Mahlerian

DrKilroy said:


> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3. I should listen to more Prokofiev - it features this characteristic neoclassical harmony I admire in Stravinsky, so he should be among my favourites - but he isn't yet! I should remedy it soon.


In a wonderful coincidence, I was listening to the exact same work!

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 in G minor and 3 in C major
John Browning, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Quartet for Strings no 7 in C major, Op. 59 (1957)
Quartet for Strings no 11, Op. 89 (1966)
Quartet for Strings no 13, Op. 118 (1976)

Danel Quartet [CPO, 2008]










I'm still not entirely convinced by Weinberg; perhaps it's because everything I've heard so far is inflected with Shostakovianisms. Here are three more string quartets from the Danel Quartet's complete survey - No. 11 is the best so far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morton Feldman*


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 22 "Jesus took under Him the twelve"

For Quinquagesima Sunday - Köthen/Leipzig, 1723 (test piece for the position of Cantor at St Thomas's)

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Morimur

*James Dillon: East 11th Street (Bernas , Music Projects)*


----------



## Ingélou

While doing some research on the baroque composer John Jenkins, I read up on his friend *William Lawes*. How sad! 
Wiki tells us:
*When Charles's dispute with Parliament led to the outbreak of the Civil War, Lawes joined the Royalist army and was given a post in the King's Life Guards, which was intended to keep him out of danger. Despite this, he was "casually shot" by a Parliamentarian in the rout of the Royalists at Rowton Heath, near Chester, on 24 September 1645. Although the King was in mourning for his kinsman Bernard Stuart (killed in the same defeat), he instituted a special mourning for Lawes, apparently honouring him with the title of "Father of Musick."*

This prompted me to look on YouTube and at the moment I am listening to his harp consorts. 




It is lithe and lyrical, sprightly and elegant, like most good baroque music, but I am really struck by how lovely the harp sounds in company with the bowed-strings family. 
Poor William Lawes - but your legacy is beautiful :angel:.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Nocturnes - Op. 37; Op. 48 (Arthur Rubinstein).









The Op. 48 No. 1 is such an awesome piece. One of my favourites by Chopin so far. Rubinstein captures it extremely well, imo.


----------



## Jeff W

I wasn't able to log on last night...

Yesterday's Listening was:









Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica in Haydn's Symphonies No. 84, 85 & 86.









Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3, Marche Slave and Capriccio Italien.









Bela Drahos led the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia in Beethoven's Symphony No. 1 & 6.

Today's Listening was:









Antal Dorati leading the Philharmonia Hungarica in Haydn's Symphonies No. 87, 88 & 89.









Florian Heyerick led the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester in Mozart's Notturno for four orchestras, K. 286, The Musical Joke, K. 522 and the iconic Eine Kleine Nachtmusick, K. 525.









Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic in Grieg's Suites No. 1 & 2 from Peer Gynt.


----------



## Cosmos

Just watched Ken Russel's Mahler yesterday (a beautiful film), and one of the melodies from the sixth was stuck in my head all day today, so I had to listen to it.










"We're going to live forever!"


----------



## Oskaar

*Mendelssohn Violin Concerto E Minor OP.64 (Full Length) : Hilary Hahn & FRSO*

*Mendelssohn Violin Concerto E Minor OP.64 (Full Length)
Violin : 힐러리 한 Hilary Hahn
Conductor : 파보 예르비 Paavo Jarvi 
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra 
11th,Jun,2012. Korean Art Centre Concert Hall,Seoul Korea.
-------------------------------------------------------------
I. Allegro﻿ molto appassionato-[0:01]
II. Andante-[13:20]
III. Allegretto non troppo -- Allegro molto vivace-[20:52]*

Very reccomended! Sound, picture and performance is great, and this is one of my favourite violin consertos

youtube link

*just beautiful. such talent I listen w/ my mouth wide open in between big smiles
thanks for upload﻿

Yes, she does play wonderfully, and such a beautiful piece makes it even better.﻿

Talented and Sexy. I would studder and melt if I ever had the chance to meet her. Hilary is a Goddess.﻿

She is so good!﻿*

*Mendelssohn: Concertaria 'Infelice', op. 94 - Frans Brüggen - Simone Kermes - Live concert*

*Mendelssohn: Concertaria 'Infelice', op. 94

Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Frans Brüggen
Simone Kermes, sopraan

Opgenomen zondag 11 april 2010 in de Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.*

Wonderfull singing!

youtube comments

*Thank you for a first - I never heard this Concert Aria before. I enjoyed it thoroughly; especially, the early contrast between the 2 sopranos: the violin and the voice.﻿

To see Frans Brüggen and Simone Kermes ,the great mezzo is an absolute privilege. Moving, brilliant. Thanks Avro ,the best as always! . A hug from Chile!﻿*

*Mendelssohn: 4. Sinfonie (»Italienische«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

*I. Allegro vivace
II. Andante con moto
III. Con moto moderato
IV. Saltarello. Presto

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 16. Juni 2012 ∙*

Lovely work, performance and presentation.

youtube comments

*The italian Sinfonie of Mendelssohn is one of the most played Sinfonies ever. And I absolutly know why! Just go on a concert of a god orchestrer who playes the italien...﻿

A marvelous performance of a truly joyous piece of music. I love watching the conductor's face! He loves what he's hearing from his performers.*

*viseolink*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mahler: Symphony No.9/Adagio from Symphony No.10 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt

So the journey is completed through this wonderful box, but having undertaken it with so much enjoyment, I know I will return to these readings again and again. Tennstedt certainly has his finger perfectly on the Mahlerian pulse. I must now dig out some of my individual recordings of these pieces for comparison, when I get a few days to spare!!


----------



## Sid James

Lately its been these:










*Sibelius* _Symphony #2_
- New York PO under Sir John Barbirolli (rec. 1940 - from XX Century Maestros series)

Starting with this symphony of elemental forces, grandeur and brilliance. Maestro Barbirolli and his players certainly don't hold back on any of these qualities here. I quite like the writing that exposes the woodwinds, brass and double basses. There is a deliberate way of avoiding blending of these, which was part of *Sibelius'* uniqueness, already apparent in his first two symphonies.










*Boyce* _The Eight Symphonies_
- Bournemouth Sinfonietta directed from the bow by Ronald Thomas (crd)

On to the restraint and elegance of the Baroque. *Boyce *was, apart from Arne, one of the few English composers able to hold their own during a period dominated by Handel. Indeed, these symphonies do have the flavour of Handel's music. In contrast to the Sibelius, these symphonies display a skill in blending of the small chamber orchestra. Boyce's abilities as a tunesmith are also evident. By the end of his career, Boyce's style was considered retro with the emergence of the galant style, but he was admired by many including Dr. Charles Burney. The 8th symphony, the only one in the minor key, displays a level of emotional depth and darkness that suggests Boyce taking on ideas of the new trends.










*Lalo Schifrin* _Hommage a Ravel_
- Eakin Piano Trio (Naxos)

Finishing with *Schifrin's piano trio*, which takes on gestures from Ravel's music, such as that blurry piano and pizzicato. Ravel, like Sibelius, was going against the grain of tradition by using instruments in the opposite way to conventions of the time. Schifrin's trio is a joy to listen to right throught its 25 minute span, my favourite bit was the tango movement.


----------



## dgee

Checking out this 50's Swedish space opera proved irresistible - how beautiful is this image!!! (sigh - visually better times):









And fortunately youtube has a "highlights" selection:






It's fairly bonkers - the electronics are enjoyable, the jazzy/pop influence not so much. Some strong singing! Maybe one rainy evening I might give the whole thing a go


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Complete Solo Keyboard Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

Terrific period performances; vital and alive!
Immerseel plays a beautiful sounding reproduction of a Walter piano similar to one purchased by Mozart around 1782.
If you want to have some idea of what a Mozart concert would have sounded like with WA at the keyboard, and the orchestral balances he expected, this is as close as you are likely to get.
Urgently recommended!!!


----------



## Guest

Still working on that Beethoven listening project, but mixing in lots of other works as I go along.

Such as:










Who knew that Vladimir Putin was also a conductor?

The second movement of the Lt. Kije Suite is quite beautiful. Ditto third.

Edit: fourth movement also quite likeable. This work is becoming a favorite.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Oh, Putin's a 'conductor' all right...

Tonight, the three 'B's:

*Alban Berg*
Piano Sonata, op.1
Peter Hill [Naxos, 1999]

*Frank Bridge*
Fairy Tale Suite (1917
The Hour Glass (1919 - 20)
Miniature Pastorals, for piano, Set 1 (1917)
Three Lyrics
Three Pieces (1912)
In Autumn (1924)
Poems (1914)
Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos, 2006]

*Ferruccio Busoni *- Piano Music Vol. 1 
An die Jugend (1909)
Wolf Harden (Piano) [Naxos, 2001]

Fabulous - Bridge's wonderful but unsettlingly melancholy piano miniatures are convincingly realised by the capable Ashley Wass. Peter Hill's Berg sonata is passionate and illuminating. And a little of Wolf Harden's excellent Busoni to send me to bed.


----------



## Guest

Never thought I'd hear myself saying I really like a string quartet - most of them sound like chalkboard scratches to my innocent ears - but I find that I really like this Dvorak string quartet (Op. 96):









Hmm. Color me surprised.


----------



## Mahlerian

Chopin: Sonata No. 3 in B minor
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Sid James: Sibelius Symphony #2
> - New York PO under Sir John Barbirolli (rec. 1940 - from XX Century Maestros series)
> 
> Starting with this symphony of elemental forces, grandeur and brilliance. Maestro Barbirolli and his players certainly don't hold back on any of these qualities here. I quite like the writing that exposes the woodwinds, brass and double basses. There is a deliberate way of avoiding blending of these, which was part of Sibelius' uniqueness, already apparent in his first two symphonies.


Wonderful. I never knew of its existence. I have the early sixties Barbirolli/RPO Sibelius Second as well as the EMI/Halle; but I've got to hear this one. Thanks. I incline more to Barbirolli's forties, fifties, and early sixties works the most. I can only imagine the vigor he brings to Sibelius from his 1940's time period.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

BPS said:


> Never thought I'd hear myself saying I really like a string quartet - most of them sound like chalkboard scratches to my innocent ears - but I find that I really like this Dvorak string quartet (Op. 96)
> 
> Hmm. Color me surprised.


Before you know it, it'll be Op. 105, Op. 106, then Op. 61, 51 and 34...Schubert, Mozart, Beethoven, Debussy and you're lost to the genre...

Bartok, Webern and Carter will beckon!


----------



## KenOC

BPS said:


> Who knew that Vladimir Putin was also a conductor?


That can't be Putin. He's not riding a bear.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Tchaikovsky's Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Sea Pictures/In the South Overture Gladys Ripley/London Symphony Orchestra/George Weldon

Handel-Harty: Water Music/Royal Fireworks Suite Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/George Weldon

Two more LPs of George Weldon to finish his birthday off in fine style. This is my favourite version of "In The South", Weldon brings an overall control to the structure that makes the piece sound very much like one organic whole, and I LOVE it! Gladys Ripley was a fine contralto, who died tragically early of cancer less than a year after this recording, which is a worthy memorial. Then the two Handel suites in their modern orchestral dress by Sir Hamilton Harty, supremely enjoyable, as much on their own terms as the originals, I wouldn't be without either.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> That can't be Putin. He's not riding a bear.


The bear's in the orchestra, playing violin.


----------



## Guest

It's been a productive day so far. It's only 7 PM and I've already made time to get a filling at the dentist AND nearly finish the following:
























(About half an hour left of this one)

Will probably feel the need to change eras after that...kinda thinking about doing a Berg opera or something while I'm on a roll 

Edit: Just scrolled up and saw BPS's post about the string quartet. I encourage you to persist! Over the last year and a half, I started with a few of my dad's Bach discs and the Kleiber Beethoven 5/7 classic, and have ended up liking everything from Monteverdi to Stockhausen. But string quartets were one of the genres to elude me for the longest, as well. I think, like you, I struggled with some of the timbres (the string orchestra sound being so much gentler), but also the music felt more abstract - being pretty much the antithesis of programmatic music. But now, it's one of my favorite genres, and the Dvorak 12th was one of my first favorites as well.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Music from 'Aeneas in Carthage'

Patrick Gallois conducting the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Diabelli Variations
Vladimir Ashkenazy

One of Ashkenazy's greatest performances. Everyone who loves this quirky score needs to hear this.
Completely unexpected and a very pleasant surprise!
Recommended!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms*
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor








*Shostakovich*
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54

Neeme Järvi
Scottish National Orchestra

*Scriabin*

Waltz for piano in A flat major, Op. 38
Dmitry Paperno


----------



## Novelette

Mendelssohn: Surrexit Pastor Bonus, Op. 39 -- Nicol Matt; Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Chamber Choir of Europe

Liszt: Dante Symphony, S 109 -- Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Cambini: String Quartet #2 in G Minor, Op. 18 -- Quatuor Cambini

Palestrina: Missa Lauda Sion -- Pro Cantione Antiqua

Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9 -- Claudio Arrau

Beethoven: Serenade for Flute, Violin, & Viola in D, Op. 25 -- James Levine; Karlheinz Zoeller; Erhard Fietz


----------



## hpowders

Novelette said:


> Mendelssohn: Surrexit Pastor Bonus, Op. 39 -- Nicol Matt; Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Chamber Choir of Europe
> 
> Liszt: Dante Symphony, S 109 -- Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Cambini: String Quartet #2 in G Minor, Op. 18 -- Quatuor Cambini
> 
> Palestrina: Missa Lauda Sion -- Pro Cantione Antiqua
> 
> Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9 -- Claudio Arrau
> 
> Beethoven: Serenade for Flute, Violin, & Viola in D, Op. 25 -- James Levine; Karlheinz Zoeller; Erhard Fietz


Wow! Nice eclectic assortment!! I like it!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Novelette

hpowders said:


> Wow! Nice eclectic assortment!! I like it!!! :tiphat:


Many thanks! I'm going to try to throw in some Stravinsky before this day ends.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel: Piano Concerto in A Minor. Stephen Hough, English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson conducting. Recommended!


----------



## hpowders

Novelette said:


> Many thanks! I'm going to try to throw in some Stravinsky before this day ends.


I've never listened that way. I tend to stay with one composer at a time. I will try mixing it up a bit. Thanks for the idea! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

I have the Hough/Hummel. The Hummel A minor concerto is a great work; unjustifiably and inexplicably neglected.


----------



## Novelette

hpowders said:


> I have the Hough/Hummel. The Hummel A minor concerto is a great work; unjustifiably and inexplicably neglected.


Also magnificent are his Piano Septet in D Minor, Op. 74 and his Piano Quintet in E Flat, Op. 87!


----------



## Blake

Schiff's Bach - _6 French Suites._ So very nice.


----------



## KenOC

Maybe Hummel fell from favor because musicians were always saying, "I don't know that piece, but if you Hummel a few bars I can fake it."


----------



## KenOC

Vesuvius said:


> Schiff's Bach - _6 French Suites._ So very nice.
> 
> View attachment 43639


And Schiff's Bach has just gotten better since then (IMO of course).


----------



## MozartsGhost

*HAYDN*
Symphonies Nos 95, 97, and 101

The London Symphonies, Vol 4

Philharmonia Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin conducting

From the liner notes:

No. 101 . . . was given its premiere on 3 March 1794 . . . The _Morning Chronicle_ carried the following review:

But as usual the most delicious part of the entertainment was a new grand Overture (i.e., symphony) by HAYDN; the inexhaustible, the wonderful, the sublime HAYDN! The first two movements were encored; and the character that pervaded the whole composition was heartfelt joy. (With) every new Overture he writes, we fear, till it is heard, he can only repeat himself; and we are every time mistaken. Nothing can be more original than the subject of the first movement; and having found a happy subject, no man knows like HAYDN how to produce incessant variety, without once departing from it. The management of the accompaniment of the andante, though perfectly simple, was masterly; we never heard a more charming effect than was produced by the trio to the minuet. --It was HAYDN; what can we, what need we say more?


----------



## Guest

Wozzeck it is!


----------



## Woodduck

hpowders said:


> I have the Hough/Hummel. The Hummel A minor concerto is a great work; unjustifiably and inexplicably neglected.


Keep on exploring Hummel. One wonderful surprise after another, especially great chamber music. Where were they holding this guy when we were growing up? And after Hummel look into Ries. These guys knew how to write!

It seems that being a contemporary of Beethoven earned you an automatic niche in the Composer's Hall of Oblivion.


----------



## bejart

Nikolas Zmeskall (1759-1833): String Quartet in G Major

Travicek Quartet: Vladimir Kovar and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Jurik, viola -- Antonin Gal, cello


----------



## ProudSquire

KenOC said:


> Hummel: Piano Concerto in A Minor. Stephen Hough, English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson conducting. Recommended!


I second this recommendation. This is the definitive set for these two supreme works in my humble opinion.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Novelette said:


> Also magnificent are his Piano Septet in D Minor, Op. 74 and his Piano Quintet in E Flat, Op. 87!


The trumpet concerto is a formidable work too.


----------



## hpowders

Woodduck said:


> Keep on exploring Hummel. One wonderful surprise after another, especially great chamber music. Where were they holding this guy when we were growing up? And after Hummel look into Ries. These guys knew how to write!
> 
> It seems that being a contemporary of Beethoven earned you an automatic niche in the Composer's Hall of Oblivion.


Yes. Very bad timing.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Maybe Hummel fell from favor because musicians were always saying, "I don't know that piece, but if you Hummel a few bars I can fake it."


You didn't really....


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Saint-Saens*
Symphony No 3 in C, Op 78
Vienna Philharmusica Symphony
Prof. Franz Eibner, Organ
Hans Swarowsky conducting

From the liner notes:

Saint-Seans was born in Paris on October 9th, 1835, and died in Algiers December 16th, 1921. Since he began composing in earnest at the age of six, and was still at it when the end came, it is defensible to say that his creative life was the longest in all the history of music.

It was also among the prolific. Nor did this remarkable man at any time confine his energies to the tonal art. With febrile fascination he ranged over "the great globe itself" from his earliest years. Like the "hungry Monsieur" of Dr. Johnson he knew astonomy, archaelology, anthropology, mathematics. He was a gifted caricaturist. His prose was a model of literary style.


----------



## senza sordino

William Lawes, who died in the English Civil War








The oldest music in my collection by 50 years or so. It's nice to hear something very different once in a while.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MozartsGhost said:


> View attachment 43644
> 
> 
> *
> Saint-Saens*
> Symphony No 3 in C, Op 78
> Vienna Philharmusica Symphony
> Prof. Franz Eibner, Organ
> Hans Swarowsky conducting
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> Saint-Seans was born in Paris on October 9th, 1835, and died in Algiers December 16th, 1921. Since he began composing in earnest at the age of six, and was still at it when the end came, it is defensible to say that his creative life was the longest in all the history of music.
> 
> It was also among the prolific. Nor did this remarkable man at any time confine his energies to the tonal art. With febrile fascination he ranged over "the great globe itself" from his earliest years. Like the "hungry Monsieur" of Dr. Johnson he knew astonomy, archaelology, anthropology, mathematics. He was a gifted caricaturist. His prose was a model of literary style.


He also had an I.Q. so high that it was immeasurable by the standards of the day.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> That can't be Putin. He's not riding a bear.


Of course not. The bear's riding the New World Order.


----------



## Blake

Gallen's Bach - _Complete Lute Woks._ Rich and articulate. Tastefully done.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Hummel: Piano Concerto in A Minor. Stephen Hough, English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson conducting. Recommended!


Being a contemporary of Beethoven - oh the Hummeliation!


----------



## Sid James

Woodduck said:


> Keep on exploring Hummel. One wonderful surprise after another, especially great chamber music. Where were they holding this guy when we were growing up? And after Hummel look into Ries. These guys knew how to write!
> 
> It seems that being a contemporary of Beethoven earned you an automatic niche in the Composer's Hall of Oblivion.


He was overshadowed and became relegated to minor status, and I think he got the job at Eszterhaza (but didn't stay there long, if my memory is correct I think Hummel had an alcohol problem).

He was revered by his contemporaries. Liszt was taken to him as a child but turned down since Hummel didn't like to teach child prodigies. The first concerto that Liszt ended up playing in his concerto debut was in fact one of Hummel's. They where considered amongst the most difficult to play at the time.

Chopin was said to be influenced by both Hummel and another one similarly less known, Irishman John Field. Hummel wasn't as great as Beethoven but its easy to underestimate his contribution, especially I think in the piano area.

His concertos are favourites of mine as well, and I mean to hear it again after so long. I had the fortune to hear it played by Piers Lane in my earlier forays in classical, and sadly that kind of more adventurous concert programming doesn't seem to be as common here now. There is a place in the canon for these types of composers, those who contributed but had a niche or several of them. They're great composers in their own ways.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5
Bach: Sonata No. 3 in C, BWV 1005
Shostakovich: Nos 13-24 from 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*High-octane Turandot*

Unbuckle and lay aside your reserve, if only for a moment. God, is this adrenalizing!










"*Gira la cote!*"

"*Per la ultima volta!*"










"*Del primo pianto*"

Turandot: "Odi! Squillan le trombe!"

Calaf: "La mia vita e il tuo bacio!"

Turandot: "Ecco! E l'ora! E l'ora della prova!"

Calaf: "Non la temo!"

Turandot: "Ah! Calaf, davanti al popolo con me!"

--

Turandot: "Listen! The trumpets blare!"

Calaf: "My life is your kiss!"

Turandot: "Lo, the hour has come! It's the hour of the trial!"

Calaf: "I do not fear it!"

Turandot: "Ah, Calaf! Come with me before the people!"


----------



## science

View attachment 43648


Brahms 3 doesn't move me as much as it evidently does most listeners. I'll try again, of course!


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9, Haitink. Always a joyride, this one.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.22: An 1815 Schubertiad

Lorna Anderson, soprano, Catherine Wynn-Rogers, mezzo, Jamie MacDougall, tenor, Simon Keenlyside, baritone, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Itullian

Act ll. Monumental


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Cherubini, Requiem in D minor. I'm quite impressed*about it.









*and by impressed I mean that I cried like a baby at the climax


----------



## Badinerie

A bit of Light Classics and folkies...









Oxford Street - March	
Covent Garden - Tarantelle

West Of England
Devonshire Cream And Cider
Baritone Vocals - Frederick Harvey
March, 'Folk Songs From Somerset'

Midlands
In Summertime On Bredon
Baritone Vocals - Frederick Harvey

Wales
Soo-gan	
David Of The White Rock
Baritone Vocals - Frederick Harvey

Northern Ireland
The Fair Day	
Londonderry Air

North Of England
Blow The Wind Southerly
Baritone Vocals - Frederick Harvey

Scotland
Scottish Dance No. 1	
An Eriskay Love Lilt
Baritone Vocals - Frederick Harvey

United Kingdom
Orb And Sceptre - Coronation March 1953


----------



## science

Yet lighter... I'm almost embarrassed to post this, and it is not easy to embarrass me...

View attachment 43652


----------



## ShropshireMoose

science said:


> Brahms 3 doesn't move me as much as it evidently does most listeners. I'll try again, of course!


Try Rudolf Kempe and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra if you can find it, much the best, in my opinion.


----------



## Wood

Several works by my favourite Indian singer Begum Parveen Sultana










Messiaen's 80th birthday concert with Loriod & Boulez


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Badinerie said:


> A bit of Light Classics and folkies...
> 
> View attachment 43651


One of my favourite LPs. Weldon's arrangement of the traditional Welsh lullaby Suo-Gan is beautiful. EMI have reissued portions of this on occasions, mixing it up with bits from other discs, a shame because it's a very well programmed and listenable disc, it ought to be reissued in its entirety, and in the same order as the LP. Frederic Harvey was a magnificent singer too, and deserves to be better remembered. Apparently the producer, Brian Culverhouse, said that of all the recordings he produced, this one was by far the most enjoyable.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Alfredo Campoli/London Symphony Orchestra/Ataulfo Argenta
Bliss: Theme and Cadenza Alfredo Campoli/London Philharmonc Orchestra/Sir Arthur Bliss

Brahms: Cello Sonatas 1 & 2 Janos Starker/Gyorgy Sebok

A favourite recording of the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto to start the day. I got my LP copy of this signed by Campoli when I met him backstage after a recital at Walsall Town Hall in 1982! What a nice man he was, and what a superb violinist. The Bliss was written as the music for a radio play by the composer's wife, it is a beautiful wistful piece, played in exemplary fashion by Campoli, who was the dedicatee and first performer of Bliss' Violin Concerto (a brilliant work that should be played more often). Then Starker in the two Brahms cello sonatas, beautifully played by both Starker and Sebok, a really good start to the day.


----------



## Taggart

Some Vivaldi from YouTube

Andreas Scholl, countertenor
The Australian Brandenburg Orchestra
Andreas Scholl - Vivaldi - Nisi Dominus (Largo)
Andreas Scholl - Vivaldi - Clarae Stellae, Scintillate
Andreas Scholl - Vivaldi - Alleluia
Andreas Scholl - Vivaldi - Sicut erat in principio & Amen
Andreas Scholl - Vivaldi - Vestro Principi Divino
Concerto per archi RV 124

Glorious music and excellent singing.


----------



## Oskaar

*Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Sonata N3, Op28 - Annie Zhou, Piano*

*NEXT! is CBC Radio 2's showcase for promising young classical musicians and airs weekly on In Concert through February and March of 2013. Pianist Annie Zhou is featured here.*

youtube comments

*Absolutely jaw-dropping fabulous, Annie!﻿

Annie !!! wow !! fantastique , incroyable talent !!﻿*

*Sergei Prokofiev: Sarcasms - Five Pieces for Piano, Op. 17*

*Piano: Elena Simonyants
Venue: Piano Festival 2008*

youtube comments

*Beautiful...! It's amazing how Prokofiev can compose so many good themes for piano pieces!!!*

*Sergei Prokofiev, Sonata for Cello and Piano Op. 119, C Major*

Andante Grave - Moderato Animato
10:40 Moderato - Andante dolce
15:46 Allegro, ma non troppo

*Peter Schmidt, Cello
Katia Michel, Piano*

Very nice! It is a prokofiev flower!

youtube comments

*Wow, really enjoyed this! I'm thinking about playing it for uni  Thanks for putting this up﻿

Reminds me, Prokofiev was a bloody genius, bravo, well played both!
& please post more ;-)﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## SimonNZ

Malipiero's Bizzarrie Luminose Dell'Alba Del Meriggio Della Notte - Sabrina Alberti, piano










Malipiero's Vivaldiana - Peter Maag, cond.










Malipiero's Gabrieliana - Christian Benda, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Sergei Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto op. 125 (Full)*

*The Symphony Orchestra of the LISZT School of Music plays Sergei Prokofiev's Symphony-Concerto op. 125 in the Neue Weimarhalle on May 10th.

Conductor: Professor Nicolás Pasquet
Cello: Emanuel Graf*

Brilliant performance and very fine presentation.
It is the first time i think that I listen to this eminent concerto

youtube comments

*Pattinson is that you?  Great performance by the way!﻿

Actually, a lot of these guys are hott!!!﻿

Hideous cello with a wonderful sound, and a captivating performance from the lead. I really enjoyed listening to this.﻿

It's wonderful! That beat up looking cello wails and so does this talented dude on it!﻿*

*Sergei Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1 in B minor Op. 50, Quartetto Energie Nove*

*Quartetto Energie Nove
Hans Liviabella & Barbara Ciannamea - violins, Ivan Vukcevic - viola, Felix Vogelsang - cello*

Dreamy,colourfull and rich in moods. This is a very enjoyable work. Fine performance.

youtube comments

*I'm playing the third movement with my quartet in January. This was lovely to listen to.

Deluxe!

OMG!!! awesome!!!

preposterous, it's outstanding! 2:22 gets me every time*

*videolink*


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Sonatas

Martha Argerich on piano
Gidon Kremer on violin









After a long pause away from Beethoven's ouvre, I feel I am back home with these great violin sonatas.

The sheer form with every note placed where it should be is staggering.

As always his work shines a bright light for us to see.


----------



## SimonNZ

Julien-Francois Zbinden's Ethiopiques - Jean-Daniel Henneberger, recitation, Arpad Gerencz, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Gautier Capuçon | Dvořák: Cello Concerto*

*1. Allegro 0:00
2. Adagio, ma non troppo 16:05
3. Finale: Allegro moderato - Andante - Allegro vivo 28:25

Gautier Capuçon, cello
Paavo Järvi, conductor
Orchestre de Paris*

Very nice performance, with the camera as a very good orchestra member.

youtube links

*I have listened to this concerto by several other cellists and this is by far my favorite. The passion of Gautier Capuçon's playing brings tears to my eyes. The first five minutes of the second movement is simply overwhelming in its power and beauty. This whole orchestra is wonderful and the conductor quite entertaining. Thank you for sharing it with us!﻿

Simply exquisite. I have never heard a cello sound as beautiful as it does in this very piece.﻿

Putin and Zoro!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Andolink

*Carl Nielsen*: _Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia semplice"_
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Osmo Vänskä









*J. S. Bach*: _'Herr Gott, dich loben wir', BWV 16_; _'Meine Seufzer, meine Tränen', BWV 13_
Rachel Nicholls, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Trio for Piano and Strings in D major, Op. 70 no. 1 "Ghost"_ 
Andreas Staier, fortepiano 
Daniel Sepec, violin
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello


----------



## hpowders

BPS said:


> Being a contemporary of Beethoven - oh the Hummeliation!


Good one!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I ran out of time to post my drivetime yesterday and didn't logon at all so I'm posting it now as it really is a good listen from a less known composer and on a bargain basement label which is quite a treasure trove at times. It's my day off today so there'll be no drivetime from me as I'm going caving in the eerie silence on this sunny afternoon with only a bunch of genuinely bat-eared friends for company.


----------



## Jeff W

Listened to my absolute favorite Haydn symphony last night, No. 90! Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica in Symphonies No. 90, 91 & 92. 90, of course, has the famous "trick" ending that isn't an ending.









Mozart's Cassations K. 63 & 99 along with the Divertimento K. 251 were next. Florian Heyerick led the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester in the Cassations while Burkhard Glaetzner led the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum in the Divertimento.









More Mozart. The Horn, Oboe and Clarinet Quintets. The Strings were the Brandis Quartet while Gerd Seifert played the horn, Lothar Koch played the oboe and Karl Leister played the clarinet.


----------



## Oskaar

*Franz Schubert "Der Lindenbaum" Yvonne Timoianu Cello, Alexander Preda, Piano*

Almost painfully beautiful piece!

*Bach - Piano Concertos*

*Piano - Deszö Ránki & Edit Klukon, Philharmonia Végh, conductor - András Keller*

youtube link

*really when I feel disconnected from the good's of life this is the best way to connect myself to my beautiful Universe.... great heavenly music!... Genious Bach...

Maravilloso en grado superlativo es esta obra contrapuntistica, solo al estilo de Bach!!!

A perfect performance, sound is brilliant! Love every piece.*

*videolink*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 43665
> 
> 
> Listened to my absolute favorite Haydn symphony last night, No. 90! Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica in Symphonies No. 90, 91 & 92. 90, of course, has the famous "trick" ending that isn't an ending.
> 
> View attachment 43666
> 
> 
> Mozart's Cassations K. 63 & 99 along with the Divertimento K. 251 were next. Florian Heyerick led the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester in the Cassations while Burkhard Glaetzner led the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum in the Divertimento.
> 
> View attachment 43667
> 
> 
> More Mozart. The Horn, Oboe and Clarinet Quintets. The Strings were the Brandis Quartet while Gerd Seifert played the horn, Lothar Koch played the oboe and Karl Leister played the clarinet.


You're making me want to listen to No. 90 again .

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro della Radia Svizzera; Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca).









Really enjoyed Fasolis' interpretation of Bach's Christmas Oratorio and decided purchasing his rendition of the Mass in B minor. Really liking the transparency so far (period performance).


----------



## shadowdancer

Finishing my Beethoven 9th's ride with a "guy" that is a lot underrated (as usual, in my opinion).
What a week! Thanks for all the "likes"


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (ca.1645-1704): Trio Sonata No.4 in E Minor

Roy Goodman leading the Parley of Instruments


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture*









This seventies Barenboim/CSO "Russian Easter Overture" has_ the __most_ monumental brass.

The last couple of minutes is pure springtime triumphal bliss.


----------



## jim prideaux

listening to Ancerl and the Czech Phil performing Dvorak 6th-so were the rest of the street as I was planting things in the backyard at the time-the wonders of the I-pod and dock thing!

last night I listened again after a lengthy gap to the two Kabalevsky cello concertos-I gather that the 2nd is the one that receives greater acknowledgement but I find the 1st to be lyrical and evocative!-similar to the piano concertos.....

Duderova conducting the Symph. Orch of Russia, Marina Tarasova is the cellist


----------



## Oskaar

*Delius - Sea Drift 1/2 (Proms 2012)*

*BBC Proms 2012
Prom 1: First Night of the Proms
Delius - Sea Drift
Bryn Terfel bass-baritone
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Mark Elder, conductor*

This is beautiful orchestral/vokal music! I get a lot of accosiations to spring and summer.

youtube comments

*Terfel is the best ever. And his English diction is immaculate, as is his sensitivity to this text.

marvelous singing and playing. Thank you for sharing. It made my day happier!*

*Delius - Sea Drift 2/2 (Proms 2012)*

youtube comments

* So very beautiful...but so very sad. I think it is one of Delius' greatest works...perhaps even his masterpiece.

Excellent performance! Every nuance, both vocal and orchestral, teased out to something like perfection! They got the force and flow just right...

So good. Having the subtitles is a big help.Thanks for posting.*

*videolink*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lovely songs by Lilli Boulanger, particularly the song cycle _Clairieres dans le ciel_, better sung here than it is by Martyn Hill on a Hyperion disc. One can hear the influences of Debussy and Ravel, but Boulanger still has her own voice. Fouchecourt's light, high tenor is a little reedy, but at least he doesn't have Hill's distracting vibrato. Boulanger died tragically young (at the age of 24). Who knows what she might have achieved had she lived longer?


----------



## rrudolph

Shostakovich: Symphony #10








Mahler: Symphony #9


----------



## Oskaar

*VAHAGN performs Armenian Spiritual Songs PART1 and 2*

VAHAGN HOVENTS
Armenian Spiritual Songs
Glendale Philharmonic Orchestra, 
Mikayel Avetisyan Conductor 
October 21, 2012

A little messy sound picture, but tis marvelous singing makes a big inpact on me. What a singer! What a voice!!! Just thrilling.. a mix of ethno-world and classical.

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 43679
> 
> 
> Lovely songs by Lilli Boulanger, particularly the song cycle _Clairieres dans le ciel_, better sung here than it is by Martyn Hill on a Hyperion disc. One can hear the influences of Debussy and Ravel, but Boulanger still has her own voice. Fouchecourt's light, high tenor is a little reedy, but at least he doesn't have Hill's distracting vibrato. Boulanger died tragically young (at the age of 24). Who knows what she might have achieved had she lived longer?


How is Mlle. de Beaufort's voice and performance?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> How is Mlle. de Beaufort's voice and performance?


The songs make more of an impression than she does. She has a lightish mezzo, which I think is right for the songs, but she's a little anonymous. Not bad, but not memorable. I wonder what Baker, or perhaps Brigitte Bailleys would have made of them


----------



## Orfeo

*Konstantyn Dankevych*
Opera in four acts and 6 scenes "Bohdan Khmelnytsky" (1951).
-M. Grishko, V. Matveyev, B. Gmyrya, V. Borishchenko, N. Goncharenko, L. Rudenko, S. Kogan, et al.
-Orchestra, soloists, and choir of the Shevchenko Opera & Ballet House in Kiev/V. Piradov.

*Boris Lyatoshinsky*
Trio nos. I & II
-Oleh Krysa, violin.
-Natalia Khoma, cello.
-Tatiana Tchekina, piano.

*Levko Revutsky*
Symphony no. II (1927, rev. 1970).
-The Ukrainian SSR Symphony Orchestra/Nathan Rakhlin.

*Yevgeny Glebov*
Ballet "The Little Prince."
-The Belorussia SSR Television & Radio Symphony Orchestra/Boris Raisky.


----------



## Vasks

_LP_

*Lenny does Lenny*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> How is Mlle. de Beaufort's voice and performance?
> 
> GregMitchell: The songs make more of an impression than she does. She has a lightish mezzo, which I think is right for the songs, but she's a little anonymous. Not bad, but not memorable. I wonder what Baker, or perhaps Brigitte Bailleys would have made of them


You should do the opera reviews at Music Web International.

I just heard the work (though not this performance) on You Tube. I'm getting it. . .

I think Dame Janet would positively own the role, had she counterfactually done it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Good ol' Viennese turn of the century late Romantic chromaticism, doo-dah, doo-dah...


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Sonata for piano and violoncello in E minor, Op. 38_ (1865)
Matei Varga, piano
Laura Buruiana, violoncello









*Johannes Brahms*: _Quintet for clarinet and strings in B minor, Op. 115_ (1891)
Eric Hoeprich, clarinet
London Haydn Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Khachaturian's* birthday (1903).


----------



## Oskaar

*The Sixteen - Harry Christophers - Carver, Ramsey, Tallis - Live Concert HD*

Gregoriaans: Dum sacrum mysterium

Robert Carver: Gloria uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Robert Ramsey: Drie motetten uit de Euning Collection
- In monte Olivetti
- O vos omnes
- How are the mighty fall'n

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The first is meek: devout to see.
Man blest no doubt
2) The second is sad: in majesty.
Let God arise in majesty
3) The third doth rage: and roughly brayeth.
Why fum'th in fight
4) The fourth doth fawn: and flattery playeth.
O come in one to praise the Lord

Robert Carver: Credo uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The fifth delighteth: and laugheth the more.
E'en like the hunted hind
2) The sixth bewaileth: it weepeth full sore.
Expend, O Lord, my plaint of word
3) The seventh treadeth stout: in froward race.
Why brag'st in malice high
4) The eighth goeth mild: in modest pace.
God grant we grace
'Tallis' Ordinal' - Come Holy Ghost

Thomas Tallis: Spem in alium (a 40)

The Sixteen, o.l.v. Harry Christophers
M.m.v Laurenscantorij en gastzangers o.l.v. Wiecher Mandemaker

Opgenomen in de Grote Zaal van de Doelen in Rotterdam op 27 februari 2013

A wonderfull mix of choral music

youtube comments

*It's also great to see the older mezzo I usually associate with the Tallis Scholars is still active! She's awesome.

I am 18 years old and oddly enough, I find such passion and fluidness in their performances. I went to here them sing at Christmas and they were amazing. The harmony and dissonances travel through your body like nothing else (take for example the cadence at 11:52) Saying that this performance is hesitant; I feel is quite harsh. They are a close to "perfect" as one can be. All it takes is for one to close their eyes and all should be answered.*

*videolink*


----------



## Vaneyes

BPS said:


> Being a contemporary of Beethoven - oh the Hummeliation!


And a houseguest of WAM.


----------



## Oskaar

*Schütz: Heu mihi domine & Quid commisisti - Vocalconsort Berlin*

Heinrich Schütz: Mottetn 'Heu mihi domine', SWV 65 & 'Quid commisisti' SWV 56
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss

Opgenomen tijdens de BachDag i.s.m. de Organisatie Oude Muziek
29 januari 2012, Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ

Enjoy!

youtube links

youtube links

*Very lively and madigralesque interpretation (Vocalconsort Berlin):

As of this date, I have heard so many different vocal ensembles, but this particular one of the most outstanding, since it can seem to be more challenging to work with a small group such as this, as to a larger one, as each voice is more exposed; so that the challenge is more to each singer, but these individuals clearly know what they are doing, and there's hardly any one better at presenting this or any other performance than Avroklassiek...Thank You!....﻿

bravissimi!! beautiful rendition!! superb!!﻿*

*Schubert Mass No 2 Messe G major D 167 Adrian Leaper*

*Franz Schubert Mass No 2 Messe in G major D 167 
Adrian Leaper, conductor*

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Hovhaness: Symphony No. 1- "The Exile"*









The first and third movements of this have some exotic and epic moments; music that could easily be tracked to parts of_ Ben Hur_, _ Lawrence of Arabia_, or the_ Wind & the Lion_.






(Check out those horns and strings at 06:20-06:40!!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Kreisleriana, Kinderszenen
Alfred Brendel

No picture, sorry. I got this disc used at a Japanese shop, and it's a cut-rate disc licensed from Philips (apparently).


----------



## opus55

Weber: Clarinet Quintet
Wagner: Prelude, Parsifal


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn The Creation
Amanda Forsythe, Keith Jameson, Kevin Deas
Boston Baroque, Martin Pearlman

Fine performance of Haydn's great masterpiece.


----------



## Wicked_one

Mahler - 6th Symphony, Tennstedt, LPO


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> View attachment 43688
> 
> 
> FJ Haydn The Creation
> Amanda Forsythe, Keith Jameson, Kevin Deas
> Boston Baroque, Martin Pearlman
> 
> Fine performance of Haydn's great masterpiece.


I've been thinking of getting another version of Haydn's Creation - have the Andreas Sperring one. There are so many options though . Which would you recommend, hpowders? Did you hear the Harnoncourt interpretation? It's on at a great price on amazon.de.

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor - Sanctus; Osanna in excelsis; Benedictus
(Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro della Radio Svizzera; Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca).









The trumpets just blaze away here, excellent interpretation. The transparency gives some of the parts an intimate, chamber-music feel. Very happy with the rendition so far.

F. J. Haydn, The Creation - Gleich öffnet sich der Erde Schoss; Nun scheint in vollem Glanze der Himmel (Andreas Spering; Im Kobow; Müller-Brachmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).


----------



## Oskaar

*Yuri Bashmet Schnittke Viola Concerto Pt 1-2-3-4*

The music hit me in the stomack in a good way. Fabulous!

youtube comments

*bashmet is GOD!

The man had soul, that's the difference.

ohhh man he's soo cool i want to drown in this eternally*

*videolink*


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-cello concerto performed by cellist Marina Tarasova, the Moscow New Opera Orch conducted by Samoilov......seemed the obvious piece to return to having listened to the Kabalevsky concerto, although Myaskovsky's cello concerto appears to be better known I personally find his concerto for the violin to be more impressive!


----------



## cwarchc

Think I'll have a cello Friday
Starting with this


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I've been thinking of getting another version of Haydn's Creation - have the Andreas Sperring one. There are so many options though . Which would you recommend, hpowders? Did you hear the Harnoncourt interpretation? It's on at a great price on amazon.de.
> 
> J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor - Sanctus; Osanna in excelsis; Benedictus
> (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro della Radio Svizzera; Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca).
> 
> View attachment 43690
> 
> 
> The trumpets just blaze away here, excellent interpretation. The transparency gives some of the parts an intimate, chamber-music feel. Very happy with the rendition so far.
> 
> F. J. Haydn, The Creation - Gleich öffnet sich der Erde Schoss; Nun scheint in vollem Glanze der Himmel (Andreas Spering; Im Kobow; Müller-Brachmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).
> 
> View attachment 43692


I recommend the one I just listened to-Boston Baroque, Martin Pearlman. It's excellent. Marvelous singing!


----------



## omega

Listening to Mahler Seven's Symphony on this hot summer evening.
Claudio Abbado conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker :


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax's Seventh Symphony* recorded by the late Vernon Handley and the a BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.

Equally wonderful in both recording and performance.

A very underrated Composer indeed.


----------



## Oskaar

*Schnittke Cello Sonata no.1 Natalia Gutman & Viacheslav Poprugin*

Alfred Schnittke sonata no.1 for cello and piano (1978)
(dedicated to Natalia Gutman)
I. Largo 0:01
II. Presto 4:10
III. Largo 10:45

*Natalia Gutman cello
Viacheslav Poprugin piano*

The camera is still standing, and that suits the music very well. Magical and vibrant work.

youtube comments

*My God. This is incredibly raw, powerful and almost too much to respond to. It requires the performers to be as direct as it possible to be and the listener to take it head on. Natalia Gutman is an extraordinary presence, a life-force. The pianist is also wonderful.*

*videolink*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge:* Piano Music Vol. 2

*Piano Sonata* (1921-4)
*Lament for Catherine* (1915)
*Improvisations for the left hand* (1918)
Three Sketches (1906)
Moderato (1903)
Pensees fugitives I (1902)
Scherzettino (1902)

Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos, 2007]










The first three works on this disc all represent in some form, a musical representation "of the revulsion the composer felt for the First World War". Bleak and unsettling, perhaps, but striking and at times starkly beautiful piano writing. Ashley Wass is masterful in Bridge's piano music.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2 Janos Starker/Gyorgy Sebok

Vaughan Williams: The Wasps-Overture/Fantasia on Greensleeves London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Vaughan Williams: Serenade To Music/Toward the Unknown Region Elsie Morison/Marjorie Thomas/Duncan Robertson/Trevor Anthony/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Vaughan Williams: Romance in D Larry Adler/Eric Gritton/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Holst: St. Paul's Suite Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

The Mendelssohn Cello Sonata No.2 is a favourite of mine, and this is a very good performance indeed, though it does not supplant the supremely passionate performance by Andre Navarra and Ernest Lush, which is one of the most heartwarming and enjoyable recordings ever made by any cellist that I know of (it's on an old Parlophone LP and to my knowledge, and the eternal shame of EMI/Warner, has never been reissued in any form), nonetheless this is still a delight. 
Then another CD from this excellent box of Sargent's recordings. These are all marvellous performances. The two choral works are most beautifully done, I can never hear the "Serenade to Music" without recalling that at the first performance, Rachmaninoff sat listening to it (he'd earlier played his 2nd Piano Concerto, this was Sir Henry Wood's Golden Jubilee Concert at the Queen's Hall, London), with tears streaming down his face, unable to believe the beauty of what he was hearing. It is a supremely beautiful work and Sargent, his four soloists, choir and orchestra all give of their very best. This is a very good box indeed.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Record of Singing - volume 6 (1928-1940)









Last night I stumbled across Lina Pagliughi on you-tube and was completely blown away. I hadn't remembered her singing, but when I had a look in here, I found her, albeit Verdi's "Gualtier Malde" from Rigoletto doesn't show her off at her best, in my opinion and that is probably why she didn't stick in my memory.









On the other hand, her interpretation of "O giusto cielo ... Ardon gli acensi" from Donizetti's Lucia is absolutely fantatsic. My favourite (of course) is Callas but here is a completely different (and valid) interpretation with a fantastic characterful rendition. I was so struck that I insisted on Mrs Hermit listening too - and bless me, she tolerated my enthusiasm and even put up with a brief blast of La Diva singing (something she rarely tolerates for more than a couple of seconds) as a comparison.

Other whopping big nuggets of singing on this disc include Elisabeth Schumann, Tiana Lemnitz (one of my all-time favourites), Lotte Lehmann, Conchita Supervia, Maria Caniglia, Licia Albanese, Toti dal Monte ..... good stuff!


----------



## Oskaar

*Zoltán Kodály Háry János Georg Solti*

This is beautiful stuff... dont know what work it is though....

*Pergolesi: Stabat mater, for soprano & alto | Damien Guilllon*

*01:22 • Duetto: Stabat mater dolorosa
05:29 • Soprano aria: Cujus animam gementem
07:28 • Duetto: O quam tristis et afflicta
09:31 • Alto aria: Quae moerebat et dolebat
11:40 • Duetto: Quis est homo
13:29 • Duetto: Pro peccatis suae gentis
14:13 • Soprano aria: Vidit suum dulcem natum
17:54 • Alto aria: Eja mater fons amoris
20:05 • Duetto: Fac ut ardeat cor meum
22:14 • Duetto: Sancta mater, istud agas
27:20 • Alto aria: Fac ut portem Christi mortem
30:47 • Duetto: Inflammatus et accensus
32:50 • Duetto: Quando corpus morietur & Amen
__

• Céline Scheen: soprano
• Damien Guilllon: countertenor

Le Banquet Celeste
Conducted by Damien Guilllon*

Fantastic! So beautiful!

youtube comments

*somewhat melancholy tonight; this is probably the loveliest version of Pergolesi's painfully sorrowful Stabat Mater I have heard.

Absolutely Glorious! Well suited voices with wonderful harmonization﻿
The instrumentalists are perfect, his countertenor is just out of this world, and Celine Sheen really brings emotion to her line. The little vibrati at the end of Ms. Scheen's lines*

*videolink*


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 23 "You true God and son of David"

For Quinquagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1723

Karl Richter, cond. (live, 1957)


----------



## cwarchc

carrying on with my cello evening
More Casals, surely one of the greatest (recorded) cellists ever?


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> I wasn't initially a fan of these Sony covers but they've grown on me and now I really like them. I'm tempted to buy lots of them....


Nice remastering, too. Listened to it again today. :tiphat:


----------



## Blake

Herreweghe's Bach - _Mass in B minor._


----------



## KenOC

Listening to this again. This Demidenko performance is certainly one of the very finest Bach-Busoni tanscription recordings to be had. In the best uninhibited late Romantic style!


----------



## KenOC

Vesuvius said:


> Herreweghe's Bach - _Mass in B minor._
> 
> View attachment 43704


I listened to this album just yesterday. A very fine job by all!


----------



## Jeff W

On the Radio:

Beethoven's Fifth Symphony in a concert recording being performed by the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Louis Langree.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Arnold Bax's Seventh Symphony* recorded by the late Vernon Handley and the a BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> Equally wonderful in both recording and performance.
> 
> A very underrated Composer indeed.


Something that happens with Bax, which is rare among many 'obscure' composers, is that even if you don't like him you can still learn a lot from his scores. I think the seventh is one of his best, the sixth is overly praised in comparison. The guy should be recognized at least at the same level RVW is, but almost all his orchestral music requires very large forces (costly) and a great deal of precision (a lot of rehearsal efforts) and is not as accessible which makes live performance more difficult.


----------



## bejart

Jean Baptiste Davaux (1742-1822): Symphonie Concertante in G Major

Concerto Koln -- Werner Ehrhardt and Andrea Keller, violins


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 32, 20, 7 and 10 Annie Fischer

Amy Beach: Piano Concerto/Symphony in E Minor "Gaelic" Alan Feinberg/Nashville Symphony Orchestra/Kenneth Schermerhorn

More of Annie Fischer's Beethoven, I've listed them in the order they appear on the disc. An interesting juxtaposition of styles! Thus the last sonata is followed by Op.49 No.2, the easiest of the set! It works though, I must say. This is proving to be a real treasure trove of wond'rous Beethoven playing. Then a marvellous CD of music by Amy Beach, on a first hearing, very enjoyable, and extremely well written, the concerto sounds a delight to play and all concerned do full justice to it here. Bravo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Prima Voce: Divas Vol. I & II*









Galli-Curci, Tetrazinni, and Melba









Teyte, Flagstad, and Ponselle









Lotte Lehmann and Elisabeth Schumann


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner*

Symphony No. 4, in E flat major 'Romantic' (1878/80 version, ed. Haas), WAB 104
and then for comparison:
Finale (1878 version)
Georg Tintner, RSNO - [Naxos, 1999]










*Liszt*
Sonata in B minor
Deux legendes
1: St. Francis of Assisi preaching to the birds
2: St. Francis of Paola walking on the water
La lugubre Gondola No. 1 
La lugubre Gondola No. 2
Alfred Brendel (Piano) - [Philips, 1983]

Brendel is splendidly brooding and intense in this programme of late Liszt works


----------



## bejart

Emanuele Barbella (1718-1777): String Trio No.6 in F Major

Ensemble "Le Musiche da Camera": Egido Mastrominico and Giuseppe Guida, violins -- Leonardo Massa, cello -- Craig Marchitelli, guitar -- Pier Paolo De Martino, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor (more or less)*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic Orchestra









Ending too soon as all moments of wonder do.


----------



## Weston

*Rachmaninov: Morceaux de salon, Op. 10, Nos. 1 to 7* 
Idil Biret, piano









Some of these works suggest only wide chords, like some kind of heavy handed cross between a chorale and an exercise or etude. They are sonorous and often melancholy, but not what I'm seeking tonight - Except No. 7. The final one is awesome.


----------



## science

View attachment 43714


Found something that the wife can enjoy. She's in a good mood now.


----------



## Weston

Bernstein seems to hit the spot tonight.

*Schubert: Symphony No 9 in C, D.944, "The Great"*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic









Sometimes it's good to stick with works you can hum along to. The romantic super-sized symphonic forces Bernstein rallies here give this work some extra muscle and my ears an extra workout. Sometimes I secretly wish that Schubert had ventured a little farther from C major in the overall arc of the movements, but that is nit-picking.

I think I'll bring my night's listening to a close here.


----------



## Novelette

Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 44 -- Vadim Repin; Valery Gergiev: Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra

Haydn: String Quartet #80 in E Flat, Op. 76/6, H 3/80 -- Kodály Quartet

Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36 -- David Zinman: Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra

Hummel: Grand Rondeau Brillant in G, Op. 126 -- Carmen Picard; Lise Daoust

Blamont: Égine -- Sèbastian d'Hèrin: Les Nouveaux Caractères

Gossec: String Quartet #3 in C Minor, Op 15 -- Quatour Ad Fontes


----------



## opus55

Chausson: Concerto in D Major for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, Op. 21


----------



## Sid James

*Charpentier* _Médée: Suite_
- English CO directed from the harpsichord by Raymond Leppard (Eloquence)

I'm increasingly getting into Baroque.* Charpentier *was - along with Rameau and Marais - a composer who developed in Lully's shadow. He, like Rameau, had to wait until his fifties before he could write an opera. Lully had a monopoly on opera as well as much other court music.

_*Médée*_ was the first opera Charpentier did, he was one year shy of sixty. The suite extracted here has many contrasting moments, from the lyrical to the dance. My favourites where_ Prélude pour Médée seule _and _Prelude (Acte IV)._ The former had the feel of Purcell's _Chaconne in G minor_, it is entirely for strings, and has this dark edge to it. The latter featured the flutes and was lighter in mood.










*Howard Blake* _Lifecycle - Piano music of imagination and reflection_
- William Chen, piano (recorded 2003, in the presence of the composer - ABC Classics)

I've been wanting to hear this for ages, its been maybe a year since the last time. Speaking of Baroque, *Howard Blake* here takes us on a journey through a few hundred years of classical music. The 24 pieces are in each major and minor key, and include Baroque forms (toccata, chaconne) to Romantic (scherzo, mazurka, nocturne) to 20th century (a ragtime and the quite Bartok-like _Dance of the Hunters_).

The work was forty years in the making, with material dating back to the 1950's and a lot of it rearranged from Blake's catalogue up to the 1990's. I know I have heard #21, _Walking in the Air _, somewhere before. Vladimir Ashkenazy premiered a number of these in the 1960's, and in the 1990's Blake expanded the piece in memory of a friend - graphic designer Dianne Jackson, whose pictures appear on this cd cover. Pianist William Chen was another admirer of these, and he provided the impetus to get them recorded.

Not surprisingly the overall mood is reflective and nostalgic, but there are also some vigorous moments thrown in for contrast. The vibe overall is early to mid 20th century, although the set works well when heard together - its not just hotchpotch.

Blake had begun composing this at a bleak time at the start of his career when the serialist hegemony was well under way. He even thought of giving up composing. His aim was to compose what came to his mind rather than putting too much technical restrictions onto it.










*Gerald M. Schapiro* _Piano Trio_
- Eakin Piano Trio (Naxos)

Finishing the *piano trios album *with *Schapiro's* one, an interesting mix of things from jazz to serialism. I really liked how he starts it a bit mysteriously with a slow movement. As with Lalo Schifrin's trio, there was a French feel here too, reminding me of Satie (and Schapiro was taught by Milhaud).



Sid James said:


> He was overshadowed and became relegated to minor status, and I think he got the job at Eszterhaza (but didn't stay there long, if my memory is correct I think Hummel had an alcohol problem).
> 
> He was revered by his contemporaries. Liszt was taken to him as a child but turned down since Hummel didn't like to teach child prodigies. The first concerto that Liszt ended up playing in his concerto debut was in fact one of Hummel's. They where considered amongst the most difficult to play at the time.
> 
> Chopin was said to be influenced by both Hummel and another one similarly less known, Irishman John Field. Hummel wasn't as great as Beethoven but its easy to underestimate his contribution, especially I think in the piano area.
> 
> His concertos are favourites of mine as well, and I mean to hear it again after so long. I had the fortune to hear it played by Piers Lane in my earlier forays in classical, and sadly that kind of more adventurous concert programming doesn't seem to be as common here now. There is a place in the canon for these types of composers, those who contributed but had a niche or several of them. They're great composers in their own ways.


Read up on Hummel so just adding that he studied under Haydn - thus explaining his getting the job at Eszterhaza. Beethoven, of course, had the same teacher. They where rivals and that book siad that Hummel's powers of improvisation where considered superior to Beethoven's at the time. They fell out though, due to some botched performance that Hummel did of Beethoven's music, only to be reconciled later. Hummel visited Beethoven when he was on his deathbed.

Another thing is Hummel's septet, where he added double bass, might have influenced Schubert doing the same in Trout Quintet. Its a question mark, so too whether Schubert knew about Boccherini's quintets, which prefigured his addition of extra cello (instead of viola) in his String Quintet in C.

There are many connections and it makes me want to put on some Hummel at some point, maybe soon!



science said:


> Yet lighter... I'm almost embarrassed to post this, and it is not easy to embarrass me...
> 
> View attachment 43652


No, you are being trendy again. A lot of the player-composers of the harp up until the 20th century where female. I bet that disc has a fair amount of lady composers? So are you agitating for women's liberation, or is it another way of being fashionably contrarian or fashionably uncontrarian or...or...geez this is getting complicated. I wish you'd just conform and listen to what I listen to. That would make it a helluvalot easier.


----------



## science

opus55 said:


> Chausson: Concerto in D Major for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, Op. 21


That is a favorite recording of mine.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 1-4 - Diego Fasolis, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Gunther Reich, Richard Cassilly, BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









A recent production of this work in Wales has garnered rave reviews for just about every aspect...except the staging, which is decidedly low key and underwhelming. The "orgy" has been reduced to a bit of French kissing. The music is as powerful as ever, though.

It's an intriguing work, and surprisingly dramatic, in spite of its libretto, which is a bit leaden with philosophical debate. Schoenberg departs quite a bit from his source material in order to more sharply draw a distinction between the two principal characters and their individual personalities.

The third act was written, but never set to music, even though Schoenberg was to live for nearly 20 years after finishing work on the rest of the opera. Perhaps he found himself unsatisfied dramatically with the possibility of ending the work with Aron falling down dead after being set free; certainly, the ending of Act II seems far more satisfactory in this regard.


----------



## senza sordino

Vivaldi Various concerti for lutes, mandolins etc


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.6: Schubert And The Nocturne

Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Guest

This is one of the best "Hammerklavier" Sonatas I have heard--impetuous, probing, you name it. His own "EU Variations" is impressive, too. (It's based on the theme from the last movement of Beethoven's 9th Symphony.) Demonstration -worthy sound.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3
Bartok: 15 Hungarian Peasant Songs
Liszt: Un Sospiro/Paganini Etude No.6
Dohnanyi: Rhapsody in C, Op.11 No.3 Annie Fischer

Annie Fischer live at the Usher Hall, Edinburgh, 27th August, 1961. She's on top form here, the Brahms Sonata is absolutely outstanding, the slow movement is one of the most beautifully expressive performances that I know of this work, and she gives more shape and meaning to the 4th movement Intermezzo than anyone else I've ever heard. Too often this movement sounds like some extra bit that Brahms threw in, but not here. Her playing of the Hungarian works that end the programme is second to none, this- if it's still available- is very highly recommended.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Good modern composer with plenty of works on his own YT Channel : Aleksandr Shymko - this is his Symphony no. 3 'Elysium'.

Worth a look !


----------



## DrKilroy

Ravel - La parade (Tharaud). Certainly insignificant and uncharacteristic, but still very charming piece.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in E minor for Recorder, Transverse flute, Strings & B.c.;
Concerto in C minor for Violin, Oboe, Strings & B.c.;
Concerto in A minor for two Recorders, Strings & B.c. (Camerata Köln).


----------



## SimonNZ

Malipiero's I Caprici Di Callot -Peter Marschik, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

Got my listening started with Haydn. The end is in sight as I began with Symphonies No. 93, 94 & 95. Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica. And yes, the Surprise still got me in Symphony 94... I thought it came slightly sooner than it did and thus snuck up on me.









For the Saturday Symphony thread, Dvorak's Symphony No. 7. I decided to throw in 8 for good measure. Witold Rowicki led the London Symphony Orchestra.









Lastly came Mozart's five violin concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364. Arthur Grumiaux played the solo violin while Sir Colin Davis led the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius.... Listening to two differerent Lemminkäinen Suite's Ormandy's is conducted at the gallop! very brisk. First version I ever heard. Ormandy looks like very like Bob Todd on the cover ( Old tv comic)









Neem Jarvi's GSO is taken very easy, dreamlike and very beautiful. The first Classical CD I ever bought. Im sure it came with a sticker on it warning that its dynamics could wreck lesser hi fi! Love them both.


----------



## Oskaar

*Yeol Eum Son, Charles Valentin Alkan*

*2013.03.07 YeolEumSon Recital (Seoul Arts Center, Korea)
Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888)
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs op. 39
XII. Le Festin d'Esope*

Entertaining little piece

youtube comments

*This. Is really good.

Amazing. This rivals hamelin's interpretation.﻿

Despite her age and experiences, she has definitely brilliant skills i swer *﻿

*Wieniawski Polonaise Brillante in A major*

*Recital at the Romanian Ateneu (Bucharest)

violin Liviu Prunaru,
piano Dana Protopopescu*

youtube comments

*Truly phenomenal performance

Wow nice! Sounds like a bird singing. Pleasing instrument )

I love Prunaru!! I remember listening to his videos as a guide for my pieces, but he was so much younger in them! It's amazing to see that so many come out to see him! Excellent, as always!!*

*Peter Ablinger: "Wachstum, Massenmord" for Orchestra and Subtitles*

*Philharmonie Luxembourg, Cond. Peter Rundel, Festival "rainy days", 26.11.2011, Premiere. WACHSTUM, MASSENMORD from: "Instruments &"
für Orchester und Untertitel (2011) / for orchestra and subtitles*

youtube comments

_* genial!!!!!! die instrumente sprechen!!!!!!!!!*_

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Concerto in D Minor, Op.8, No.7, RV 242

Alberto Martini leading I Filarmonici


----------



## Oskaar

*Shaker Loops*

*Shaker Loops by John Adams: I. Shaking and Trembling, II. Hymning Slews, III. Loops and Verses, and IV. A Final Shaking. Live performance of the Ruth Asawa San Francisco School Of The Arts Chamber Orchestra directed by Matthew Cmiel.*

Really facinating!
Very good performance

*Reich: Piano Phase*

*Tinnitus Piano Duo*

Facinating in a way. Monotiny can also be a good listening ezperiance, putting you in a certain mood or state.

youtube comments

*This is just SO awesome
Do NOT skip in this vid!!﻿

Thx, Mr Huisman for the upload. Great work!﻿

how could you NOT luv Steve Reich﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Morimur

*Claudio Monteverdi - Vespers of 1610 (King's Consort, King) (2 CD)*










Hyperion's record of the month for May brings us the monumental Monteverdi Vespers-a perennial bastion of the choral repertory, and the fifth release in The King's Consort's acclaimed series: 'The definitive representation of Monteverdi on disc' (BBC Music Magazine). In 1610, disgruntled with his lot as choirmaster to the Duke of Mantua, Monteverdi set about compiling what was to become one of the most significant choral publications in history. At its heart lies the Vespers-a blistering array of virtuosic solo movements and magisterial choruses to texts from which can be assembled music suitable for any Solemn Vespers, whatever the forces available. Many movements offer abridged versions and a complete alternative Magnificat is provided. This performance is of the full work in all its opulent glory, with the addition of the simplified Magnificat and the Missa In illo tempore-a setting of the Mass without which no liturgical publication of the time could have been complete. And what a recording this turns out to be. As the cornerstone of The King's Consort's twenty-fifth anniversary concert series, the Vespers scored a knockout performance at The Sage Gateshead in February this year. Over the following weekend Robert King led the same jubilant forces in the creation of this recording, the fruit of some two-and-a-half decades of research and performance-the glorious result being a rendition cut free from transient artifice and embued with a degree of fully formed confidence that can only spring 'from the heart'. A dazzling array of soloists join King-his choir and orchestra on top form-in presenting this new recording of a true masterpiece to the world: a project made possible by the generosity of all the many hundreds of people who donated to Hyperion's appeal for recording funds in 2005. This new recording is available in multichannel DSD hybrid SACD and conventional CD formats. _- Hyperion_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by science
> 
> Yet lighter... I'm almost embarrassed to post this, and it is not easy to embarrass me...
> 
> Attachment 43652
> 
> Sid James: No, you are being trendy again. A lot of the player-composers of the harp up until the 20th century where female. I bet that disc has a fair amount of lady composers? So are you agitating for women's liberation, or is it another way of being fashionably contrarian or fashionably uncontrarian or...or...geez this is getting complicated. I wish you'd just conform and listen to what I listen to. That would make it a helluvalot easier.


No, it's not 'fashionably contrarian,' or even fashionable nonsense-- just a drama queen looking for that little extra bit of attention. Believe it or not, I know about such things.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

oskaar said:


> *Shaker Loops*
> 
> *Shaker Loops by John Adams: I. Shaking and Trembling, II. Hymning Slews, III. Loops and Verses, and IV. A Final Shaking. Live performance of the Ruth Asawa San Francisco School Of The Arts Chamber Orchestra directed by Matthew Cmiel.*
> 
> Really facinating!
> Very good performance
> 
> *Reich: Piano Phase*
> 
> *Tinnitus Piano Duo*
> 
> Facinating in a way. Monotiny can also be a good listening ezperiance, putting you in a certain mood or state.
> 
> youtube comments
> 
> *This is just SO awesome
> Do NOT skip in this vid!!﻿
> 
> Thx, Mr Huisman for the upload. Great work!﻿
> 
> how could you NOT luv Steve Reich﻿*
> 
> *videolink*


"Shaker Loops" is a fun piece. The faster you drive, the better it sounds. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I've put it to the test scientifically. It's true.


----------



## Oskaar

listening to and watching parts of this magnificent opera

*CARMEN - GEORGES BIZET - 2010 ( VIENNA )*

*Cast
Carmen: Nadia Krasteva
Don José: Massimo Giordano
Micaela: Anna Netrebko
Escamillo: Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
Frasquita: Anita Hartig
Mercedes: Zoryana Kushpler
Zúñiga: Alexandru Moisiuc
Morales: Adrian Eröd
Remendado: Herwig Pecoraro
Dancaire: Tae Joong Yang

Conductor: Andris Nelsons
Chor und Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper*

Youtube comments

*The quality of the performance makes up for the uber 240p video quality

Eine der besten Darstellungen dieser schönen Oper. Ich liebe die Qualität der Leistung. Die Wiener Philharmoniker ein Beauty. Die Wiener Staatsoper ist die beste Firma der Welt betreibt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Grüße aus Mexiko!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 5.*

Listening to the first disc of this set. The music is great, but the recorded sound isn't that great. Fortunately, this ensemble is only on the first CD.


----------



## bejart

Jean Balthazar Tricklir (1750-1813): Cello Concerto No.4 in D Major

Alexander Rudin on cello with the Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra


----------



## maestro267

_Saturday Symphony_
*Dvorák:* Symphony No. 7 in D minor
London SO/Sir Colin Davis


----------



## DrKilroy

Tchaikovsky - Romeo & Juliet Overture (Solti). Another Russian, along with Prokofiev, whom I should like, but I do not, due to, of course, not enough listening. Tchaikovsky sounds to me a lot like early Sibelius, so not bad! Should try one of his symphonies.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Dame Janet's Mahler*









"_Die zwei blauen Augen_" from _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_

"_Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_"


----------



## Andolink

A perfect pairing of the intensely cerebral followed by the infectiously joyous (both in top-notch performances):

*L. v Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano

*Carl Maria von Weber*: _Piano Quartet in B-flat major, Op. 8_
Isabelle Faust, violin
Alexander Melnikov, fortepiano
Wofgang Emanuel Schmidt, cello
Boris Faust, viola


----------



## Vasks

*Bortnyansky - Overture to "Alcide" (Korsakov/MCA)
Taneyev - String Trio in E-flat, Op.31 (Belcanto Trio/MDG)
Shostakovich - Execution of Stepan Razin (Polyansky/Chandos)*


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.18, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni*
Toccata K. 287: (Preludio - Fantasia - Ciaccona)
*Bach-Busoni*
Prelude and Fugue in D
Geoffrey Tozer (Piano) [Chandos, 1996]

*Bach-Busoni*
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Prelude and Fugue in C minor
*Busoni*
An die Jugend (1909)
Wolf Harden (Piano) [Naxos, 2001]

Busoni is a composer whose piano works I find endlessly interesting but curious. It's a while since I extended my library of Busoni works, but I gather that Wolf Harden has recorded more in a series of discs on Naxos since I bought volumes I and II. He is excellent, so I should investigate.

















PS a welcome back to your Klaus Kinsky avatar, Lope!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 6 through 8.*

Nicholas Ward, Northern Chamber Orchestra.

I don't particularly like using this word, but "delightful" is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## Andolink

bejart said:


> Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.18, No.1
> 
> Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello
> 
> View attachment 43739


Ha! Bejart, now you're talkin'! Quatuor Mosaïques' Beethoven Op. 18 set is definitely desert island stuff for me!


----------



## PetrB

*Saint-Saens; Carnival of the animals -- Bugs Bunny & Daffy Duck, Pianists*

Saint-Saens; Carnival of the animals -- Bugs Bunny & Daffy Duck, Pianists


----------



## Oskaar

*Schubert - Symphony No 9 in C major, D 944 - Muti*

Franz Schubert
Symphony No 9 in C major, D 944, 'The Great'

1 Andante - Allegro ma non troppo
2 Andante con moto
3 Scherzo. Allegro vivace - Trio
4 Finale. Allegro vivace

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conductor

First time I hear this symphony I think (I have a very short musical memory) and I really like it. Many delightfully short passages, and very varied.
Super performance, and sound and picture is good

*Riccardo Muti "Overture" La Forza del Destino*

*Overture to La Forza del Destino
by Giuseppe Verdi
Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conductor
Frankfurt, Alte Oper 1987*

Lovely!!!

youtube comments

*Superbo Maestro Muti!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## millionrainbows

Spanish piano music.

















I found the Albeniz 2-CD set in Goodwill, of all places. His music is very atmospheric and mood-setting, taking you on a narrative "trip" or journey, in the best sense. A wide range of colorful emotions are expressed, and Hamelin plays them flawlessly and with ease. Yet, there is enough harmonic interest generated to keep my cerebral side satisfied. Composed around 1905, this proves he was more than just a composer for guitar (to me, anyway, since I first heard his music as being guitar music).

The Decca 2-CD set with Alicia de Larrocha is in a new cover; mine is on London with a different cover and flawed table of contents in the liner booklet, which is very confusing! I can't say enough about her playing, and her Ravel is good, too. I highly recommend getting all IV volumes of this Spanish piano music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Leos Janáček - Moravian Folk Poetry in Songs*

Zdena Kloubová, soprano; Leo Vodička, tenor; Radislav Kvapil, piano [Unicorn-Kanchana, 1994]

This is another disc from the charity shop where my son works. It has been waiting a few weeks for an audition (a result of my rationing policy for newly acquired discs). Folk song was Janáček's main musical 'wellspring', and this is a pretty and unusual collection, transformed, of course, into art songs. This disc has been very interesting to hear.


----------



## bejart

Andolink says:
"...now you're talkin'! Quatuor Mosaïques' Beethoven Op. 18 set is definitely desert island stuff for me!"

A fairly recent addition that I really enjoy, although I'm disappointed to see they haven't recorded any of the later quartets.

  

Now ---
Antonin Reicha (1770-1836): Symphony in F Minor

Ondrej Kukal directing the Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, op. 70
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Dohnanyi









Symphony of the week, of course.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 5 in B flat major*
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly [Decca, 1999]

Also 'a' symphony for Saturday. I will listen to my so far unheard Tintner disc of Bruckner #5 tomorrow. It will have to be good to compete with Chailly: this is magnificent.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Violin Concerto in B Flat

Paolo Ghidoni on violin with the Orchestra da Camera del Conservatorio di Mantova


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor - Kyrie Eleison (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro Della Radio Svizzera; Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca).


----------



## KenOC

Henry Charles Litolff, Concerto Symphonique No. 4 in D minor. A piece forgotten by time...except for the Scherzo! Check Litolff's Wiki entry, he had a wild life, a real Berlioz type.


----------



## Oskaar

*Rameau Zaïs Ouverture , John Eliot Gardiner*

Short, but intensive and exiting Ouverture.

*Rameau Ouverture Les Surprises de l'Amour Christie*

Fine and funny video of people dancing and running arround to this ouverture

*Rameau Les Boreades Marc Minkowski*

Very enjoyable

*Rameau Les Indes Galantes suite, Les Siècles conducted by P Roth*

Beautiful!

*Rameau In convertendo Dominus Hervé Niquet Concert Spirituel*

And last from Rameau for now, beautifull renaissance-baroque music, very well performed

*videolink*


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Piano Sonatas, Vols. III, IV, VI, w. Schiff (rec.2005/6).


----------



## Vaneyes

For this week's "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement,* Dvorak*: Symphony 7, w. NYPO/LB (rec.1963).


----------



## ptr

*Antonín Leopold Dvořák* - Symphony No 7 (Testament)
(With; Erik Satie - Gymnopedie No 3 & 1 (orch Debussy) / Benjamin Britten - Sinfonia da Requiem, Op.20)









Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam u. Sir John Barbirolli

*Clive Aching Debussy* - Complete Piano Works (EMI)









Walter Gieseking, piano

/ptr


----------



## PetrB

*Joep Franssens ~ Harmony of the Spheres*

Joep Franssens (b. 1955) ~ Harmony of the spheres : cycle in five movements for mixed choir and string orchestra (2001) Duration: one hour.





*"In the fall of 2012 this work sees its 100th performance by Sinfonia Rotterdam and Conrad van Alphen."* ~ Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joep_Franssens#Compositions


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Here I go again - this is great chamber music. Even the early sonata of 1892 which shows the influence, perhaps, of Cesar Franck, is very good. But I have been playing this to death recently, I know.

*Delius - The Four Violin Sonatas*

Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. (1892) 
Violin Sonata No.1 (1905-14)
Violin Sonata No.2 (1923)
Violin Sonata No.3 (1930)

Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano) [Sony, 2009]


----------



## Guest

Some obscure work by some obscure composer -- doubt anyone else has ever heard it.










Don't be confused by the blue basketball on the cover - it's definitely not about basketball.

And despite the text on the cover, I couldn't find any free burgers inside either.

All kidding aside, this performance rocks!


----------



## Oskaar

*Vaughan.Williams.-.Lark.Ascending.-.Janine.Jansen*

From uploader
*I feel like flying~ She's truly amazing. Words won't be able to describe her, just listen to her playing. *

Another version of this wonderfull flying.dreamy piece.
And Janine.Jansen is quite good

youtube comments

*this is so beautiful. So evocative. I love the way it stretches off into infinity at the last note, the way that Janine holds on to it seeming forever.

Can you even imagine what heaven's music will be like?﻿

Amazing how emotionally riveting these sounds are.*﻿

*Vaughan Williams' Flos Campi - Yuri Gandelsman, MSU Chorale and Ad Libitum, conducted by David Rayl*

*Violist Yuri Gandelsman with Michigan State University Chorale and Ad Libitum Chamber Group performing Ralph Vaughan Williams' Flos Campi, Suite for Viola, Chorus and Orchestra.
Recorded live at Plymouth Congregational Church in Lansing Michigan on February 12, 2012.*

There is a dreamy flowerish mood, but also intens length in Vaughan Williams' music that I like.
Brilliant performance with a very present nerve, and the sound is much bether than the picture.

youtube comments

*Really excellent video of a beautiful performance of a ravishing work that should be better known!

Thanks so much for posting this! What a beautiful piece!

This was the most beautiful performance of this piece that I have ever heard! Super Job!!*

*videolink*


----------



## KenOC

BPS said:


> Some obscure work by some obscure composer. Not sure what it's about.


Beats me too. And why did they put those two square white dots under the "D" and "N" in the composer's name?


----------



## omega

On Spotify:
Beethoven _Violin Concerto_ | Violonist : Viktoria Mullova | John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Romantique et Révolutionnaire








Amazing performance!


----------



## Oskaar

*Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony (BBC Proms 2013 - Sakari Oramo: Conducts)*

*Sally Matthews soprano*

Fantastic vocal symphony with a strong taste of ships and the sea. 
Very strong performance

youtube comments

*And may I add, a marvelous performance! Striking venue- would love to attend an event there!﻿

Hearing this live must feel like being inside the sea itself. A sea of awesome sound and emotion anyway. I can hardly imagine how amazing that experience must be, especially for the singers and musicians. --And Sakari O, he is wonderful to watch! He seems like an intense but a tenderhearted master; his great feelings are contained in his expressions. I love it! Thanks to the BBC Proms (and to you for putting this up)!﻿

Definitely the highlight of the 2013 Proms season.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Harmoniemesse
Stuttgart Radio Orchestra Gächinger Kantorei
Helmuth Rilling

Necessary listening, to help me unwind after a bumper to bumper, frustrating 80 mile airport run.


----------



## Morimur

*Heinrich Schütz - Musikalische Exequien (Herreweghe)*










Belgian conductor Philippe Herreweghe founded the vocal ensemble La Chapelle Royale in 1977 with a primary focus on music of the French Baroque, but the group has since branched into the repertoires of other countries and eras. In this release, the group sings Heinrich Schütz's three-movement Musikalische Exequien (Musical Funeral Rites) of 1635, as well as several motets. Schütz wrote the Musikalische Exequien for a Protestant nobleman who wanted it to be performed at his funeral. (The German language texts came from Biblical and liturgical texts the nobleman had had inscribed inside his coffin.) The time and places in which Schütz lived were dominated by war, pestilence, and violence, and the composer's personal life was marked by great losses, so it's not surprising that he poured such deep feeling into these texts dealing with death and the hope of a better life hereafter, and the texts he chose for his motets frequently deal with the same subjects. Schütz had been a student of Giovanni Gabrieli's in Venice, and some of the funeral music uses an antiphonal deployment of choirs around the church. The tone of most of the works recorded here is indeed sober and mournful, but the composer's ingenuity gives it variety through his use of differently constituted ensembles alternating with soloists, and the interweaving of monophonic and polyphonic textures. The members of La Chapelle Royale sing with exceptionally pure and warm sound, and the tonal variety and vitality they bring to the motets keep the music from seeming lugubrious, in spite of the dark subject matter. A small ensemble of strings and organ provides a chaste and circumspect continuo accompaniment. _- Stephen Eddins_


----------



## Alypius

*Stravinsky, Agon Ballet (1957) & Requiem Canticles (1966)*










*Stravinsky, Symphony in C (1940)*










*Stravinsky, Quatre Études pour orchestre (1928 / 1952)*


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Symphony No. 3


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.11 in B Flat

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Morimur

*Rytis Mažulis: Form is Emptiness (Chordos Quartet)*










Like an infinite, flowing river; 'Minimalism' done right.


----------



## aleazk

Morton Feldman - _For Philip Guston_.

Although I will have to make some breaks since I have things to do!


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chvelier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Symphonie in G Major, Op.11, No.1

Bernard Wahl leading the Orchestre de Chambre de Versailles


----------



## Oskaar

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor - BBC Proms 2012 (Andrew Manze conductors)*

*First heard in 1948, the symphony's violence and dissonance came as a huge shock after the serenity of Symphony No 5.
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Andrew Manze conductors at the Royal Albert Hall - London - BBC PROMS 2012.*

youtube comments

*Thanks very much for posting this. Hearing the second movement, by chance, when I was young, hooked me on VW for the rest of my life.

The significance of this piece is nothing less than the spiritual death of the West. The first movement is a discordant, fearful lamentation of a world where "the center cannot hold"; a brief, nostalgic lyrical remembrance of the old world appears towards the end, but is engulfed in the opening lamentation. The second is an obvious musical interpretation of firebombing; the third--the demoralization of the masses; the fourth--a spiritual desert. Total nihilism. This is what you are hearing.*

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No 4 in F minor - BBC Proms 2012 (Andrew Manze conductors)*

*The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and conductor Andrew Manze perform Vaughan Williams's Symphony No. 4 in F minor.*

youtube comments

*Possibly one of the greatest English symphonies ever penned! RVW usually gets lumped in with the English musical pastoralists, (which he excelled at) HOWEVER, he could also write music like this, or his equally brutal score for "Job - A Masque for Dancing." THanks for the share!﻿

My view is that he was much greater depth and range than many of his countrymen and a deal more sincerity.

My favorite Symphony. Period. I don't know why.*

*videolink*


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> *LvB*: Piano Sonatas, Vols. III, IV, VI, w. Schiff (rec.2005/6).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . etc.


My favorite LvB sonata set.



Alypius said:


>


What a shame I grew up in a time and place that makes me think of "Freebird" whenever I see albums like this. (Shudder!)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

As it has been a while, I'm going with *Beethoven's Ninth Symphony*.

_Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Wiener Philharmoniker_


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Piccini (1728-1800): Flute Concerto in D Major

Bruno Giuranna directing the Orchestra da Camera di Padova e del Veneto -- Peter Lukas Graf, flute


----------



## Guest

This is a superb performance and recording of one of my favorite 20th century symphonies. Compared to Slatkin's RBCD on RCA, Shimono takes a more measured approach, which may yield a bit less visceral impact, but it gains in gravitas and for me is more moving. The perspective is also more distant, which gives a more natural concert hall feeling than Slatkin's more closely multi-mic'd version. The greater distance plus the wider dynamic range of the SACD gives more headroom to the cataclysmic climaxes, especially in the Chaconne movement. Speaking of chaconnes, paring Corigiliano's Symphony with a transcription of Bach's Chaconne might seem odd, but the thematic connection should be obvious. Hideo Saitoh's colorful transcription clarifies the counterpoint, and it seems to be at least partially based on Busoni's piano arrangement.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 24 "An unstained mind"

For the 4th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Karl Richter, cond.

"An _unstrained_ mind" is the potentially blasphemous misprint at the top of the page for 24 on the bach-cantatas site


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Morimur

*Hans Kox: War Triptych (Waart) (2 CD)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, 'Appassionata';
Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, 'The Tempest' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## Guest

After the harrowing Symphony No. 1 by Corigliano, I thought something more upbeat would be good. What an amazing recording.


----------



## PetrB

Itullian said:


>


Awwww. ... and wonderfully, listening to it without the seasonal associations artificially grafted on to it.


----------



## PetrB

*Lucas Foss ~ Symphony of Chorales*

Lucas Foss ~ Symphony of Chorales (Symphony No. 2). A piece of his I just now got to. I'm in to the second listen right after the first.

_Nice_ mid-20th century symphony (the sort of piece I think some people don't even think exists if they hear '20th century; modern; Symphony; ca. 1950' all in a row -- lol.)


----------



## bejart

Franciszek Lessel (1780-1838): String Quartet No.8 in B Flat, Op.19

Wilanow Quartet: Tadeusz Gadzina and Pawel Losakiewicz, violins -- Rysard Duz, viola -- Marian Wasiolka, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 9-10*


----------



## Guest

Roussel: Symphony No. 3, Bacchus et Aradne


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Clarinet Quintet, K. 581
Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Quatuor Mosaïques

KegelstattTrio, K. 498
Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Anita Mitterer, alto, Patrick Cohen, Hammerflügel
[Naïve, rec. 1992]

Yet another go at this uncongenial performance / recording. I am never going to believe that this repertore is best served by HIP performances. Fortepianos? A bas, Mesdames et Messieurs! (I am truly sorry to you HIP enthusiasts - consider me the village idiot in these regards, as I gather that this disc, which I cannot appreciate, is exemplary )


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Art: recently found a good interview with the A&R manager for CPO, which you may find interesting:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/June07/Schmilgun.htm


----------



## Weston

I enjoy CPO's design sense too. Their CD cover designs are instantly identifiable, as simple as Naxos, but more attractive. And of course I love their penchant for composers I've never heard of.


----------



## Guest

I got my turntable back from the shop today and listened to Beethoven Sonatas, Op.101, Op.14 Nr.1 and 2 played by Alfred Brendel--sounds pretty darn good!


----------



## senza sordino

I started the day with my new disk of Purcell, Complete Fantasies for viols. Terrific, complex sounding music, complete enough for a modern string quartet, but ye olde style sound with ye olde viols. Very interesting








Then moving onto Elgar Introduction and Allegro, Serenade for Strings, and with Frank Bridge, and Hubert Parry string orchestra music








and finally Elgar Cello Concerto, Carter Cello Concerto, Kol Nidrei by Bruch


----------



## Novelette

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C, Op. 77 -- Marisa Robles: The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields

^ An old favorite.

Paganini: Le Streghe, Op. 8 -- Salvatore Accardo; Charles Dutoit: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, Op. 161, D 887 -- Melos Quartet

Ballard: Pièces pour Luth -- Claire Antonini

Lalo: Cello Concerto in D Minor -- Leonard Rose; Eugene Ormandy: Philadelphia Orchestra

Haydn: L'incontro Improvviso, H 28/6 -- Dorati: Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde -- John Elwes, Russell Braun; Kenneth Slowik: Smithsonian Chamber Players, Santa Fe Pro Musica


----------



## Novelette

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Clarinet Quintet, K. 581
> Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Quatuor Mosaïques
> 
> KegelstattTrio, K. 498
> Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Anita Mitterer, alto, Patrick Cohen, Hammerflügel
> [Naïve, rec. 1992]
> 
> Yet another go at this uncongenial performance / recording. I am never going to believe that this repertore is best served by HIP performances. Fortepianos? A bas, Mesdames et Messieurs! (I am truly sorry to you HIP enthusiasts - consider me the village idiot in these regards, as I gather that this disc, which I cannot appreciate, is exemplary )


A perfectly legitimate opinion! 

I never knew of this disc; I must locate a copy soon! If you get a chance to listen to the recording by the Chicago Chamber Musicians, I think it's a very fine recording. I don't think it has a great license to be considered a HIP.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Von Heute auf Morgen, op. 32
Richard Salter, Christine Whittlesey, Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt, cond. Gielen









An oddity and a rarity, this one-act opera with a libretto written by the composer's wife (under a pseudonym) deals with a husband and wife. They come back from a party, she's sick of his flirting, he thinks he wants a more exciting partner; squabbles ensue, and in the end they realize they prefer to stick with the relationship they have.

Perhaps in other hands a 12-tone domestic comedy could work, but good as the music is (and filled with all sorts of effects that complement the text), it just doesn't pull together as a whole.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.30: Winterreise

Matthias Goerne, baritone, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## MozartsGhost

Kontrapunctus said:


> I got my turntable back from the shop today and listened to Beethoven Sonatas, Op.101, Op.14 Nr.1 and 2 played by Alfred Brendel--sounds pretty darn good!


Congrats *Kontra* on getting your baby back!









*Wynton Marsalis*

Haydn/Hummel/Mozart
Trumpet Concertos
National Philharmonic Orchestra
Raymond Leppard conducting

From the liner notes:

The second of six Marsalis boys, he grew up hanging around New Orleans jazz clubs where his father was playing. He got his first trumpet, a present from Al Hirt, when he was 6, but he didn't get serious about it until he was 12. He began taking lessons in classical trumpet, partly to prove a point: "There's that stigma, you know , that black brothers can't really play the instrument." Along with receiving recognition in his hometown, he was judged, at 17, an outstanding brass player at Tanglewood's Berkshire Music Center.


----------



## Sid James

*Johann Christian Bach*
_Piano Concertos Op. 13 Nos. 1 & 2; Op. 7 Nos. 5 & 6_
- Ingrid Haebler, fortepiano with Capella Academica Wien under Eduard Melkus (Philips)

More Baroque this session, with *J.C. Bach, * the youngest of the Bach sons. If you'd said these piano concertos where by Mozart, you'd have fooled me. Bach was prolific in the keyboard concerto area, and he influenced Mozart and Beethoven. That could be heard here, particularly with regards to the former. Some charming, graceful and simply delightful music here. 










*David Del Tredici*
_Aeolian Ballade
Ballad in Lavender
Ballad in Yellow (after Garcia Lorca)
S/M Ballade
Gotham Glory (Four Scenes of New York City) _
- Marc Peloquin, piano (recording supervised by the composer - Naxos)

Continuing with *Del Tredici's * piano music, which has similarities to the music of Howard Blake that I was listening to last time. Del Tredici's music is easy on the ear, but said to be a nightmare to play. I like how he goes off on little tangents within the long span of these pieces. He brings new life to old forms such as ballads, fugues, canons and waltzes.

*Gotham Glory * is made up of four movements, each depicting something about New York. The last one is a 17-minute extravaganza, a set of variations on Waldteufel's _Skater's Waltz. _ The third movement _Perpetual Canon _ is also interesting, the hushed tone and mysterious repetition gives way to the pianist plucking the strings of the piano like a harp. The dissolution and fading out aptly commemorates the destruction of the Twin Towers in 2001. 










*Marin Marais* _Suite in E minor_
- Juan Manuel Quintana, viola da gamba; Attilio Cremonesi, theorbo; Dolores Costoyas, harpsichord (harmonia mundi)

Finishing with the master of the viol, *Marin Marais *. He is less known than other French masters of Baroque such as Lully and Rameau, but he was unparalleled and extremely prolific in his niche. This one is a favourite on this disc that has four of his many suites, its last movement a _tombeau _ in memory of his teacher Sainte-Colombe.

Marais' music has not only been given prominence by period instruments groups such as this, but has also been noted by those in jazz and world music for its odd harmonies and flexibility of interpretation.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## samurai

Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.7 in D Minor, Op.7 and Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.88, *both performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under Witold Rowicki. 
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.55 {"Eroica"} and Symphony No.8 in F Major, Op.93, *both featuring George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.3, Op.27 {"Sinfonia Espansiva"} and Symphony No.6 {"Sinfonia Semplice"}, *both performed by the Ole Schmidt led London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Weston

*Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No.2, S.96* 
Alfred Scholz / London Festival Orchestra









You see it's like this: I was in an antique mall suddenly finding myself in need of their facilities, as I'm finding happens more often as I get older. When that happens I usually like to buy a little something -- I'm not sure why. It's a weird politeness thing. So I found a bin of old CDs and there were several of this cheesy "Vienna Master Series" looking like the kind of collection one would get from Readers Digest just to have some classical on hand for impressing dinner guests if the need arises. This volume did have a symphonic poem I did not already own and at $2.00 I figured it was worth ripping the tracks to mp3 and no one would be the wiser, not even me.

It turns out it is not as horrible as it may look, but I find the brass sounding a little out of tune, flat maybe. I have a better Tasso version with von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. But this one has its moments in a William Shatner School of -- Performing kind of --_way!_.


----------



## Alypius

*Bartók, Six Romanian Folk Dances, BB 68, Sz 56 (1915)*










*Bartók, String Quartet #2, Sz 67 (1917)*










*Bartók, Hungarian Sketches, Sz 97 (1931)*


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
Gluck: Orphée et Eurydice


----------



## Guest

Bruckner's Fourth from Gunter Wand and Berlin Philharmonic:









I must confess, the photo on the cover looks to me like a very old man leaning against a wall, about to fall over dead. Somebody call an ambulance quick! Other than that it's a fine album.

For those who like reviews, here's a very positive one from ClassicsToday:

Recorded live in concert in January, 1998, the Gunter Wand/Berlin Philharmonic Bruckner Fourth was released in Europe that fall. It got a rave review in Gramophone and garnered that magazine's disc of the year award. You might assume that RCA might capitalize on the publicity and bring the disc out in the United States. After all, didn't they rush release David Helfgott's Rachmaninov Third Piano Concerto, lest any self-respecting American collector not be able to buy it? It took more than a year, however, for this award-winning disc to reach our shores. Given the number of excellent Bruckner Fourths already in the catalog, including two previous versions from Wand, was this new one worth the wait? The answer is a resounding yes, on all counts.

Start with those exquisitely shaded string murmurs embedding and supporting the most sublimely intoned opening horn solo imaginable. The wind and brass interplay is contoured with the utmost refinement, yet still radiates energy and inner momentum. Likewise, the slow movement unfolds in a controlled yet flexible manner, replete with elegant muscle. The scherzo reveals the Berlin Philharmonic at its full-throated apex, and the antiphonal clarity of the opening brass salvos is a marvel to behold. Lastly, Wand navigates the sometimes-diffuse finale like an experienced pilot who hasn't lost his feeling for adventure en route to the final destination.

The engineering is drop-dead gorgeous, with mike placement that is a little closer in focus compared to Wand's 1991 NDR effort. What's more, the Berlin Philharmonic plays better for Wand than in its previous Bruckner Fourths under Karajan, Muti, Barenboim, and (God help us) Knappertsbusch. It might be too rash to declare Wand/Berlin the best Bruckner Fourth on disc, but it proudly takes its place alongside divergently great interpretations by Böhm/Vienna (Decca), Jochum/Dresden (EMI), Celibidache/Munich (EMI), and Ormandy/Philadelphia (Sony). Don't miss it.

--Jed Distler, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## PetrB

*Pavel Karmanov ~ Force Major*

Pavel Karmanov ~ Force Major, for two violins and two pianos


----------



## science

BPS said:


> Bruckner's Fourth from Gunter Wand and Berlin Philharmonic:
> 
> View attachment 43798


This is one that I really enjoy.


----------



## science

Alypius said:


> *Bartók, Six Romanian Folk Dances, BB 68, Sz 56 (1915)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bartók, String Quartet #2, Sz 67 (1917)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bartók, Hungarian Sketches, Sz 97 (1931)*


That's a good day of Bartók. I prefer to listen to the entire disks but you've done it well your way too!


----------



## science

Novelette said:


> Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C, Op. 77 -- Marisa Robles: The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
> 
> ^ An old favorite.


As hard as we try here to be all knowledgeable and impressive and stuff, this is one that IMO we neglect.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Concerto in B minor for Transverse flute, Strings & B.c.;
Concerto in D Major for two Oboi d'amore, Cello, Strings & B.c. (Camerata Köln).


----------



## cjvinthechair

Mieczyslaw Karlowicz - Stanislaw & Anna of Oswiecim 



Mieczyslaw Weinberg - Symphony no. 18 for choir & orchestra 




Both these guys should be right up there !


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Second outing in less than a week for this superb recording.


----------



## science

View attachment 43803


Music isn't allowed to be much more fun than this.

I owe great thanks to senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, and Rhythm for the commands that forced me to purchase and listen to this recording.

If you, dear friend, have anything in mind that I should listen to, please command me so in the "entirely surrendering my own judgment" thread. I simply cannot get too many commands.


----------



## Dan Hornby

Weston said:


> *Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No.2, S.96*
> Alfred Scholz / London Festival Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 43788
> 
> 
> You see it's like this: I was in an antique mall suddenly finding myself in need of their facilities, as I'm finding happens more often as I get older. When that happens I usually like to buy a little something -- I'm not sure why. It's a weird politeness thing. So I found a bin of old CDs and there were several of this cheesy "Vienna Master Series" looking like the kind of collection one would get from Readers Digest just to have some classical on hand for impressing dinner guests if the need arises. This volume did have a symphonic poem I did not already own and at $2.00 I figured it was worth ripping the tracks to mp3 and no one would be the wiser, not even me.
> 
> It turns out it is not as horrible as it may look, but I find the brass sounding a little out of tune, flat maybe. I have a better Tasso version with von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. But this one has its moments in a William Shatner School of -- Performing kind of --_way!_.


I happen to have the CD too. A different cover. Was about the only thoughtful present my mum ever bought me (she didn't appreciate me doing music!) Got another "cheesy" Vienna Masters Series as well at the same time -a 2 CD set of Schumann:

CD 1- Piano Concerto with Radio Symphonie Orchester Ljubliana c. Marko Munih and Dubravka Tomsic at the piano. Symphony No.4 c. Henry Adolph with Philharmonia Slavonica.

CD2 - Our friend again Alfred Scholz with the Philarmonia Slavonica, conducting the Spring and Rhenish symphonies.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

A little bit too 'filmesque' at times but still very enjoyable.


----------



## science

View attachment 43808


This is good too!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

A good recording from Nimbus is today's drivetime with the Introduction & allegro and the Op 20 serenade pure joy to hear.

This is the English String Orchestra and Nimbus mastering both at their finest.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado).


----------



## science

View attachment 43811


Finishing up Abbado's cycle. I do love Brahms 4.


----------



## Oskaar

*Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Cellos in G Minor, Voices of Music*

*The slow movement from Vivaldi's Concerto for two cellos in G Minor RV 531, with soloists William Skeen and Tanya Tomkins.
Performed on original instruments by the San Francisco Early Music ensemble Voices of Music. Live video from the Concerto Barocco Concert, 2011*

Vivaldi can be the best medisin for relaxing and stress down!

Youtube comments
*Exquisite again, indeed perfection, the grand master would be so pleased ! *thank you*

Mr. Skeen is playing an original five string cello from the baroque period.

I adore this....when and where are they performing? Does anyone know? Do they have a website? I want to see them!!*

*Vivaldi: Concerto for cello in A minor, RV 420 | Amandine Beyer*

*Vivaldi: Concerto for cello in A minor, RV 420

Gli Incogniti
Conducted by Amandine Beyer*

This is so lovely music! Very nice visual presentation, fine performance, and the sound is good

*Vivaldi Winter - Mari Samuelsen*

*Winter Concert - Norway Mari Samuelsen - Violin
A. Vivaldi - Winter from Four Seasons*

Iam glad that I have found that Vivaldis music is much more than The seasons conserts. But I must admit that they are masterpieces

youtube comments

* i can't stop listening to her she is just perfect for my ears﻿

i'm high AF and this is beautiful i'm gona cry ﻿

Perfect marriage of sound and beauty visual *

*Vivaldi - The Four Seasons - Summer , Julia Fischer (HD)*

*Vivaldi's The Four Seasons from the National Botanical Gardens of Wales, Violin - Julia Fischer*

You have to turn up the sound a bit, but this is marvelous!
Nice outdor filming.

youtube comments

*Sometimes you just want to be a violin..﻿

Summer ... one of the four seasons of Vivaldi .... magnificent interpretation, full of vitality .... a delight. Thanks﻿

So passionate!! ﻿*

*Vivaldi - Gloria*

*NATIONAL CHAMBER CHOIR OF ARMENIA
Art director R. Mlkeyan

soprano M. Galoyan
soprano H. Harutyunova
mezzo-soprano N. Ananikyan

conductor R. Mlkeyan*

youtube comments

*Beautiful music of Vivaldi.....♥ ♪♫.•* ﻿

A beautiful "Gloria" from Armenia!

Baeutiful spiritually uplifting work... thanks Antonio!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Intransigent sound (though better here than in any other incarnation). Incandescent singing from Callas.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As promised, I started out on Sunday morning with the next disc from my Georg Tintner Bruckner Symphonies box set.
For June, this is the fifth symphony.

*Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 5 in B flat, WAB 105*
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Georg Tintner [Naxos, rec. 1996]

This is everything I'd hoped it would be: lyrical, dynamic and muscular. It easily stands comparison with Chailly's version with the Concertgebouw orchestra (played yesterday).



> In the Fifth, he [Tintner] serves up a reading that balances the majestic with the subtle, always eschewing any tendency to go over the top, or to wallow in the score's seductive beauties. Most importantly, he demonstrates a fine sense of structure here, without which all talent for phrasing and highlighting of crucial detail would be squandered. In the end, he gives you a multi-faceted Bruckner, unbridled by any self-righteous inspiration to view the music in some new or extreme way. From the quiet pizzicato-bass opening of the first movement on to the glorious, brass-dominated ending of the finale, you hear Bruckner neither fettered by mannerism nor inflated by pomposity, but rendered judiciously yet compellingly. (Robert Cummings, Classical.Net, 1998)


----------



## Oskaar

*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Bernard Haitink) Richard Strauss's Alpine Symphony PROMS 2012*

*Bernard Haitink conducts the Vienna Philharmonic in Strauss's An Alpine Symphony
Eine Alpensinfonie - Op. 64, is a tone poem by German composer Richard Strauss in 1915

"......Strauss's Alpine Symphony: a dawn to dusk Alpine ascent. From the spine-chilling opening evoking the hours before dawn and the richness of sunrise, through to the euphoria of the summit and the drama of the mountain tempest, this is Strauss at his most colourful" - Source Wales site (BBC*

youtube comments

*The technical abilities and coordination of the musicians never ceases to amaze me. A real gift.

Happy birthday maestro Bernard Haitink!!! May you live 85 more years!﻿

Incredible. I love this.﻿

Masterpiece!*

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 4 F minor Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*

I really enjoyed the colourfullness of this symphony. Not so famous as no 5 and 6 I think, but a very good listen
Surprisingly good sound and picture, (I dont know when this was played)

*videolink*


----------



## Taggart

Disc 27 of










(Actually, that's only the first disc of the set)

Ingélou said I mustn't make the joke that Heinichen reaches the parts that other composers don't. 

Beautiful flute and French horn playing. For someone we've never heard of, it was quite a surprise - German yes but sprightly almost Handelian. Some interesting melodies almost prefiguring Rameau. No doubt about it, even the second rank Baroque composers can put on an excellent show. Mind, Heinichen taught music to Leopold, Prince of Anhalt-Köthen, who took him as composer. The same prince would appoint Johann Sebastian Bach Kapellmeister at the end of 1717. So he must have been some good.

Interesting thought- Current Listening volume 1 started in December 2006, it took until May 2009 to reach page 110. Current listening volume 2 has got there in under three weeks!


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Sinfonia No.10

Enrico Casazza leading La Magnifica Comunita


----------



## Weston

*J. S. Bach: Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1, BWV 1007*
John King, ukulele









Go ahead. Laugh it up. But Bach is beautiful whatever the setting.

*D. Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor, K. 10; in E, K. 46, in D, K. 54, etc.*
Jenő Jandó, piano









I'm sampling some of the lower K. numbers in these little gems as I am more familiar with the larger numbers in the 200 to 500 range -- not that there is any chronology to the this catalog. These lower numbers sound a lot like Scarlatti, except when they surprise you and sound like they are foreshadowing something to come a hundred years later. Scarlatti often surprises. Jandó proves himself once again a perfect performer, leaving ego out of the interpretation. He may be under-appreciated only because of his association with Naxos.


----------



## Oskaar

*Symfoni nr. 7 i E-dur (D 729) - Franz Schubert - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Andrew Manze*

*Symfoni nr. 7 i E-dur (D 729) - Franz Schubert - 
Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Andrew Manze
1st mvt. Adagio Allegro..00:00
2nd mvt. Andante..........12:00
3rd mvt. Scherzo. Trio....20:50 
4th mvt. Allegro giusto...27:20*

I like the lightness and melody, but also a touch of sadness in this symphony.
Brilliant performing

youtube comments

*Hooray for Denmark! What a fine orchestra. I can't help but wonder if Schubert's orchestration would have resembled Newbold's realization.﻿

How wonderful!! I am absolutly overwhelmed by this work, especially the second movement (second theme!!), and this wonderful performance. Thank you!!!

excelent audio and video quality. Congratulations !!!! Please don't remove this jewel*

*videolink*


----------



## Guest

This is perfection. Why would anyone want to change Mozart's music and play this on anything but a BASSETT clarinet?








K622, Clarinet Concerto in A
Thea King, bassett clarinet
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## bejart

Anton Diabelli (1781-1858): Serenata Concertante, Op.105

Trio Kontraste: Stephanie Hamburger, flute -- Christian Euler, viola -- Maximilian Mangold, guitar


----------



## Jeff W

Streaming Sunday starts with:

R. STRAUSS: Metamorphosen

SHOSTAKOVICH: Cello Concerto No. 1

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 3, "Eroica"

The Philadelphia Orchestra is led by Yannick Nezet-Seguin. The solo cello is played by Johannes Moser.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/06/02/


----------



## Oskaar

*Symfoni no 9 - Antonin Dvorak 1893 - Danmarks Radio Symfoniorkestret - Joshua Weilerstein*

*1. mvt. Adagio 0-1209
2. mvt. Largo 1238
3. mvt. Scherzo: Molto vivace - Poco sostenuto 
4. mvt. Allegro con fuoco
© Danmarks Radio*

I played this symphony to much once, and got tired of it then.
But no it is refreshed in my head and body.
It is a fine symphony, but I think his other symphonies is undesrved to much in the shadow of it.
This is a good performance,beautifully presented

youtube comments
*
I was so moved by the second movement. This performance deserves one million "likes" from me.﻿

I heard this Symphony for the first time at a Gala Concert in Prague, at the Rudolfinum. Now I can't get it out of my mind--I'm definitely adding this to my collection!!!﻿

Absolutely incredible and breathtaking. The first movement's my favorite 

Amazing!! Live music as it always should be. Thanks DRS and Weilerstein!
150%! Not 200% because the poco sustenuto of the scherzo was a little too fast and miss the contrast ﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Vasks

_Previewing this newly acquired disc_:


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas opus 5 no 1, opus 5 no 2, opus 69
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Pierre Fournier [violin], on Deutsche Grammophone









Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 593, concerto for organ, after Vivaldi's RV 522 double violin concerto
By Reinze Smits [organ], via http://allofbach.com/nl/bwv/bwv-593/detail/

For Whit Sunday, BWV 34

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 34 "Ow ewigs Fuer, o Ursprung der Liebe"
By Ton Koopman [dir] et alii, via


----------



## Weston

Vasks said:


> _Previewing this newly acquired disc_:
> 
> View attachment 43835


Check out Penguinski! It's loads of fun. This is one of my favorite discs.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Vioolconcert in D, Op. 61*
Kyung-Wha Chung, viool; Weiner Philharmoniker, Dirigent: Kiril Kondrashin
[Decca (LP), rec. 1980]

Met alle noten in slechts Nederlands. Die gekke Nederlanders! 
Dit is echt een fijne versie van de Beethoven Vioolconcert.










Not the version of the LP cover art I have, but it'll do. This is a work I have loved since I was young, and there's nothing like coming back to something like that, even though I know exactly what note is going to be played, and when. It's the most serene and dignified of all LvB's works, IMO.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Bach Cantatas Volume 6
Mazaaka Suzuki & Bach Collegium Japan









BWV 31 - 'Der Himmel lacht! die Erde jubilieret'
The heavens laugh! The earth rejoices

Following the nice sonata, the chorus is an impressive fugal structure with such a beautiful melody in major mode employing five vocal lines and the full instrumental ensemble.

It really feels like the heaven is laughing as the title suggests and man are rejoicing celebrating the Easter tradition. Highly recommended listen.

The rest of the cantata has such a positive vibe to it. The energetic and rhythmic tenor aria is followed by a soprano aria that is much calmer with a lighter oboe melody in the background. The ending choral is a calm reflection of its words, a realisation that Jesus will open the doors of heaven.

BWV 21 - 'Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis in meinem Herzen'
My heart was deeply troubled
BWV 21 - Suzuki BCJ on youtube

This cantata is dual natured. It starts with the oboe and violin talking to each other reflecting the following movements where God and the soul are really talking to each other. It is highly emotive and is such a contrast to the previous cantata.

The chorus is a deeply felt and desperate fugue (or possibly canon) in C minor repeating the opening title. It finishes in a burst of energy consoled by God's words.

The soprano and tenor arias are excellent as expected, but the highlight of this cantata is the dialogue between the bass (God) and the soprano (soul) soon followed by the aria duet between the same voices. The words are matched to the underlying notes perfectly. As an example, the phrase 'Ja, ach ja, ich liebe dich' feels soothing to the soul's miserable cries.

The atmosphere is serene during the final movements with all doubts cast out. The final soprano aria and chorus are full of joy and duly finish off with a deluge of Amens and Allelulia arranged fugally in a truly amazing manner.

The words are a real joy to sing with..

Lob und Ehre und Preis und Gewalt
sei unserm Gott von Ewigkeit zu Ewigkeit.
Amen, Alleluja!

'Glory and honour and praise and power
be to our God for ever and ever.
Amen. Alleluia!'

Marvellous album with Suzuki's sound, instrumentation, tempo and choice of voices as clear and perfectly fine tuned as always.


----------



## Oskaar

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major (Daniel Harding conducts BBC Proms 2013)*

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major 
Conductor: Daniel Harding
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
BBC Proms 2013
Royal Albert Hall London....

Directing the Mahler Chamber Orchestra, with which he has a long association.
All "C majors"*

It is a fun,light,deep, serious,colourfull,varied-exellent symphony! 
Not to often I have listned to it,,,I must doo something with that.

youtube comments

*You know, this guy Harding seems like a really good (technical) conductor. I'm not a musician and if you disagree, tell me. His movements look beautifully "simple."﻿

My favorite interpretation is by Riccardo Muti, but this is very enjoyable.﻿

How much passion we can feel in this rendition. ﻿

What a wonderful Asian oboist.

The first movement really deserves that applause. The whole symphony has been brilliantly executed. Never heard such a magnificent version. Congratulations! *

*videolink*


----------



## Weston

*Michael Haydn: various symphonies*
Matthias Bamert / London Mozart Players









Streaming on Spotify. I don't have much Michael Haydn in my collection. I was surprised to find he was younger than his more famous brother. The work sounds like much earlier classical to me. Maybe that's why his older brother is more famous. Nevertheless, these are lively pieces full of _Joie de vivre_ and lovely themes. In a rare move, I've listened to the entire album, but I confess there were times I wanted to say. "Put the plume down and step away from the major triads!"


----------



## hpowders

GF Händel, Jephtha
Robson, Dawson, von Otter, Chance, Varcoe, Holton
English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner

Händel's last oratorio. One of his best.
A fine way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Verdi*
La Traviata
Opera in Three Acts * Libretto by Francesco Maria Piave
after Alexandre Dumus fils _'La Dame aux camelias'_.

Beverly Sills
Nicolai Gedda
Rolando Panerai

John Alldis Choir
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Aldo Ceccato conducting

From the liner notes:

"Violetta has stayed with me the longest of all the roles I've done because I'm always discovering something new about her . . . Traviata is written for three voices; you have to be a coloratura soprano and have great flexibility for the first act, be a dramatic soprano for the second act and a lyric soprano for the final 'Addio'- and have a wicked facility for the 'Sepre libera'- there's no easy way around it'. BEVERLY SILLS


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius - Violin concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Tchaikovsky - Violin concerto in D, Op. 35*
Kyung-Wha Chung, violin; LSO, Previn [Decca (LP), rec. 1970]

This is an incomparably better performance of the Sibelius concerto than the Rattle / Kennedy one I bought the other day (for its coupling, the 5th symphony). This has real fire and a proper Scandinavian iciness (if you see what I mean) without the mannered playing of N.K. (sorry, sorry, sorry, but it _is_!).

The Tchaikovsky is simply great. I haven't sat down and listened to it in decades. There are more kettle-drums in this than I remember, though - oh, actually we're having a thunderstorm! ...aaand there's an appalling scratch right at the end which has rendered the last few minutes unplayable. Oh well, that's vinyl for you.

Great performances, great Decca analogue recordings. I should probably point out that the last three works I've posted about are on LPs owned by Mrs. Vox, who played the violin in her youth. Yay, dearest!


----------



## Blake

Ashkenazy's Chopin: _Mazurkas._ Oh, so nice.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 6 in D Major, 'The Frog' (Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 6 in D Major, 'The Frog' (Nomos-Quartett).
> 
> View attachment 43845


Love the cover portrait. Looks like a very well-adjusted man!


----------



## hpowders

Vesuvius said:


> Ashkenazy's Chopin: _Mazurkas._ Oh, so nice.
> 
> View attachment 43844


In my opinion the Mazurkas contain Chopin's most profound music. Yes. Very nice, indeed!!


----------



## Blake

hpowders said:


> In my opinion the Mazurkas contain Chopin's most profound music. Yes. Very nice, indeed!!


I'm very fond of his Polonaises, as well.


----------



## Badinerie

I appreciate the Kyung Wha Chung posts. My fave is the Walton/Stravinski lp...
But right now I'm listening to the first side of the Solti Decca Gotterdammerung set whilst Im waiting for the Canadian Grand Prix to start!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another fine performance and recording from Decca, this time from 1980. Bartok is definitely not in Mrs. Vox's repertoire, so this one must be mine!

Another appalling record surface but hey, that's vinyl for you ( © TurnaboutVox, 2014).

*Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
Iona Brown, Philharmonia Orchestra, Simon Rattle *


----------



## Badinerie

Ooh..Iona Brown. Nice. Her Lark Ascending Marriner St Martins recording is stunning. 
(GDNG Side 2 now on!)


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Gebel (1787-1843): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.25

Ensemble Concertant Frankfurt: Peter Agoston and Klaus Schwamm, violins -- Fred Gunther, viola -- Sabine Krams, cello -- Timm-Johannes Trappe, double bass


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa


----------



## Blake

Ashkenazy's Chopin - _Polonaises._ Ash is turning out to be my go to for Chopin.


----------



## cjvinthechair

An early finish away at work, so a Spanish/Serbian concert in honour of Nadal/Djokovic in Paris, great ambassadors for the sport I'm involved in !
Francisco Escudero - 'Concierto Vasco' for piano & orchestra 



 (1st movement)
Miloje Milojevic - Requiem 



 (sorry, must have my choral interlude!)
Petar Konjovic - Adriatic Capriccio for violin & orchestra 



Jesus Guridi - Sinfonia Pyrenaica


----------



## Oskaar

*Wind In the Bamboo Grove by Keiko Abe*

*Andy McNeilly performing Keiko Abe's Wind in the Bamboo Grove at the Cambrian College E-Dome*

Marimba is a facinating instrument. This little video have some sound problem in the beginning... some background noice, but it is nice to see this young talent anyway.

youtube comment

*friggen love it!*

*Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - BBC Proms 2012 (Tadaaki Otaka )*

Presenter: Samira Ahmed
Walton's Belshazzar's Feast
BBC Proms 2012 from the Royal Albert Hall, London. 
Tadaaki Otaka leads the BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales, London Brass and the BBC Symphony Chorus in Walton's Belshazzar's Feast.

What a great work! Lovely singing and playing, and good sound and picture

youtube comments

*Walton is simply fantastic and this may be his most splendid work!﻿

What a great testimony to human imagination, creativity, invention and technology is this wonderful work, so superbly performed on this occasion. BF still sends shivers down by spine after 40 years; familiarity!*

*W.A.Mozart - messa k427 - bernstein*

This was really 60 amazing minutes!

youtube comments

*It is unbelievable to me that Mozart composed this at 26...supernatural really﻿'

The soloists are incredible! Arleen Auger, my God... She sings like a angel.﻿

Performed at the Waldsassen Abbey Church in Bavaria, Germany.

Brilliant conducting by Mr. Bernstein. The tempo was perfect. Mozart is a genius! ﻿*

*Vivaldi, Handel & Hasse: Vivica Genaux at Schwetzinger festspiele*

*00:00 • Vivaldi: Agitata da due venti - Griselda
05:49 • Handel: L'armi implora dal tuo figlio - Alessandro
14:28 • Handel: Sta nell'Ircana - Alcina
20:59 • Hasse: Piange quel fonte - Numa Pompilio
35:17 • Hasse: Di quel acciaio - Solimano
_

• Vivica Genaux: mezzosoprano*

Fantastic mixed consert! Brilliant production. Really reccomended!

youtube comments

*Wonderful program by a celebrated mezzo soprano. Your selections are always exquisite, Huck !﻿

Vivica i like to much. Full of life and the music fantastic﻿

Amazing colorature in her voice she has a lot of future , and great looks!!!! ﻿*

*Verdi: Requiem / Karajan · La Scala Orchestra and Chorus of Milan*

*Uploaders presentation
Great and dramatic presentation of Herbert von Karajan (in my personal opinion, the best conductor of all times) conducting La Scala Orchestra and Chorus of Milano with Luciano Pavarotti, Leontyne Price, Fiorenza Cossotto and Nikolai Ghiaurov at an amazing version of Giuseppe Verdi's Requiem.

0:00:32 Requiem
0:08:43 Dies Irae 
0:10:55 Tuba Mirum 
0:12:58 Mors Stupebit 
0:14:19 Liber Scriptus 
0:19:23 Quid Sum Miser 
0:23:13 Rex Tremendae 
0:26:44 Recordare 
0:31:05 Ingemisco 
0:34:45 Confutatis 
0:40:24 Lacrymosa 
0:46:05﻿ Offertorio 
0:56:53 Sanctus 
0:59:51 Agnus Dei 
1:04:32 Lux Aeterna 
1:10:45 Libera Me*

Magnificent! Powerfull and dramatic performance, quite good sound, an an outstanding presentation.

youtube comments

*Holy crap! That was amazing. Leontyne Price was a goddess.﻿

I think it is filmed in 1967. Thank you very much!﻿

An unbelievable and dramatic performance with Von Karajan as conductor!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Mika

First ever Lully opera


----------



## senza sordino

R Strauss Violin Concerto and Violin Sonata







and Chopin Piano Concerti #1&2
from






with Dutoit and OSM

I listened while I defied my employer and worked on a Sunday.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schumann's* birthday (1810).


----------



## Alypius

John Adams, _China Gates_ (1977) & _Hallelujah Junction_ (1996)










Steve Reich, _Double Sextet_ (2008)










Steve Reich, _Six Marimbas_ (1973, rev. 1986)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - Joan Rodgers, Anthony Rolfe Johnson - BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus - Richard Hickox









I *had* decided not to buy anything else _'just because it is there'_ but this was only £1.69 in a charity shop (with any other CD free) so it would have been churlish to have left it lingering on the shelf, surely?

I don't normally find Howells' music to be terribly rivetting, but right from the start this sounds much more profound, much more insistent that it has something to say, much more _interesting_. Then I started reading the booklet notes - the work was written in response to the very sudden, unexpected death of his 9-year-old son of polio. The reason for the 'weight' is therefore evident. However, much as this *is* a document of benumbing grief, it is also a work of incredible beauty with love, as much as regret, very much to the fore in what must be one of the most powerful English choral works of the twentieth century. A real masterpiece


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Harmoniemesse - Kyrie Eleison (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Mei; Von Magnus; Lippert; Widmer; Arnold Schoenberg Chor; Concentus musicus Wien).


----------



## jim prideaux

The Vienna Oktett performing Mendelssohn's Octet and the Beethoven Septet.....old recordings, 1960 and 1973 respectively and yet rather vivid nonetheless!


----------



## LancsMan

*Debussy: The complete works for piano* Walter Gieseking on EMI







Ah! some pleasant Debussy after a week or so without music (just back from a several days hiking in the English Lake District).
I'm picking up where I left off by listening to the final disk from this old (early fifties) but good mono set. This disc covers: -
- Suite Bergamasque
- Danse bohemienne
- Reverie
- Mazurka
- Valse romantique
- Deux Arabesques
- Nocturne
- Danse (Tarantelle styrienne)
- Ballade
- Fantasie for piano and orchestra

Although the last disc of the four CD set this consists of the earlier Debussy piano music. Whilst not all of this music is essential Debussy it's very pleasurable.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Chopin's Polonaises with Maurizio Pollini. Taken from this terrific box set:


----------



## LancsMan

*Debussy: Preludes*Krystian Zimerman on DG







This double CD set of the complete Debussy Preludes has to be one of my favourite piano recordings. Marvellous enigmatic music played with fine style by Zimerman.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 25 "There is no soundness in my body"

For the 14th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Novelette

A spree of exclusively Brahms:

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77 -- David Oistrakh; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24 -- Murray Perahia

Brahms: Symphony #4 in E Minor, Op. 98 -- Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra

Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F Minor, Op. 34B -- Silke-Thora Matthies & Christian Köhn


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> *Debussy: Preludes*Krystian Zimerman on DG
> This double CD set of the complete Debussy Preludes has to be one of my favourite piano recordings. Marvellous enigmatic music played with fine style by Zimerman.


Mine also, LancsMan.

This evening's listening. I was inspired by this afternoon's Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto audition to try some of his chamber music on Spotify. So:
*
Tchaikovsky
**
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 11*
Britten Quartet [Ameritz Music]









*
String Quartet No. 3 in E flat minor, Op. 30*
Anton Quartet [swr music]










Both very accomplished string quartets (I have read this before, so I was expecting a high standard, but these, especially the 3rd, are really good)

*Nielsen*
String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Carl Nielsen Quartet [DG, 1979]









An old favourite. The Allegretto Pastorale and the Finale are particularly attractive.


----------



## Guest

*Today's Confession*

1) Sibelius Kullevero - Segerstam et al.









2) Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde - Michelle DeYoun, Jon Villars, Minnesota Orchestra, Eiji Oue









3) Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - Jeno Jando









4) Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras - Sao Paulo State Symphony Orchestra, Minczuk









Good stuff!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.24/Piano Sonata in D, K.576 Louis Kentner/Philharmonia Orchestra/Harry Blech

Rimsky-Korsakov: "Le Coq d'Or" Suite/"Tsar Sultan" Suite/Dubinushka, Op.62/Dance of the Tumblers Philharmonia Orchestra/Efrem Kurtz

A splendid disc of Louis Kentner playing Mozart. Though mainly remembered today (when he's remembered at all) for his Liszt playing, Kentner was a pianist whose repertoire was varied and wide ranging. He gave recitals of the complete piano works of Schubert and Beethoven, as well as the Bach 48, much Chopin and Liszt, and many works by Bartok and Kodaly (whose Dances of Marosszek were written for him), also the premiere of Tippet's Piano Concerto, and no doubt other works, but this is all off the top of my head, and hopefully indicative of a wonderfully eclectic pianist. He brings all the drama to the Mozart concerto that one could wish (and that was sadly lacking in the last public performance I heard of it), and the Sonata is excellent too.
Then a fine disc of Rimsky-Korsakov from Kurtz and the Philharmonia, all very colourful and enjoyable, my only reservation here being that there could be a bit more life and go in the finale of the "Coq d'Or" suite, otherwise it's all very good.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.44 in E Major, Op.54, No.3

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Nono: A Pierre, "Dell'azuro silencio, inquietam"; ...sofferte onde serene...; Omaggio a Gyorgy Kurtag; Con Luigi Dallapiccola









Reading Takemitsu's comments on Nono recently (very brief in memorium) reminded me that there is something of an aesthetic affinity between the extremes of stillness and violence in Nono's late period and likewise in Takemitsu's, despite the difference in outward language. Every one in this group of pieces is a dedication, in one way or another, to a personal friend of the composer's (Boulez, Pollini, Kurtag, Dallapiccola). I was previously familiar only with _...sofferte onde serene..._, for piano and electronics, which was recorded by Maurizio Pollini, a champion of the music of the "Darmstadt School". I was particularly fascinated by _A Pierre "Dell'azuro silencio, inquietam"_ for double bass flute, double bass clarinet, and electronics. The electronic manipulations of the timbre of the instruments generally involves bringing out their higher overtones, giving the piece a full spectrum to work with.


----------



## Guest

What a wonderful disc, and the sound is extraordinarily transparent and detailed, especially through my headphone system.


----------



## Cosmos

I've fallen back into a Mahler-phase. Right now's the creepy forrest of the seventh


----------



## Guest

Haydn, Trumpet Concerto
Tine Thing Helseth/Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

This really is an excellent disc. The sound quality could not be better and the young lady plays as good as she looks.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## PetrB

*Georgs Pelēcis ~ Revelation*

Georgs Pelēcis ~ Revelation










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgs_Pel%C4%93cis


----------



## PetrB

*Joaquin Rodrigo ~ Concierto Serenata Para Arpa Y Orquesta*

Joaquin Rodrigo ~ Concierto Serenata Para Arpa Y Orquesta


----------



## science

I've got some catching up to do!

View attachment 43887


I listened to this last night and was really impressed. It's not Chopin or Beethoven, but it's interesting and enjoyable music for sure.

View attachment 43889


I've done easier things than finding a good image of that. Evidently "Biber" autocorrects to "Bieber" these days. Anyway, the music is ok... I didn't enjoy it as much as I enjoy most Biber. Don't take that too seriously, next time I hear it I might feel totally differently.

And then I went with some old favorites:

View attachment 43890


That Tchaikovsky still has yet to do anything wonderful for me, but the Dvorak is of course a favorite.

View attachment 43891


This is almost the only recording of Rachmaninoff's 4th piano concerto that I listen to. Am I missing anything?

View attachment 43892


And this is an old favorite too! This is the recording that really smashed Beethoven's 4th piano concerto into my head. I love this one.


----------



## science

I need one more to catch me up:

View attachment 43893


This one came up in conversation here yesterday and I wanted to hear it again. This is fascinating music. If you're not already into the Renaissance - I'm looking at you! - try this one!


----------



## senza sordino

A week of Elgar for me coming up. I'll be seeing James Ehnes perform the Elgar violin concerto next week-end. I'm going to warm up with all my Elgar through the week starting with
Symphony #1 and Cockaigne Overture







Violin Concerto and RVW The Lark Ascending. (I can't listen to only Elgar this week)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Esteban Benzecry: "Rituales Amerindios"*






_Pre-Columbian Triptych for Orchestra_ (2008) commissioned by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

00:09 I -- Ehécatl (Azteca Wind God)

10:35 II -- Chaac (Maya Water God)

20:20 III -- Illapa (Inca Thunderclap God)

Stravinksy's _Rite of Spring_, Revueltas' _Sensemayá_, fifties B-grade science fiction soundtrack music-- all hobbled together with a semi-modernist gloss and folksy overlay.

But I _like_ it. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Parts of this could be used in an Indiana Jones adventure film.


----------



## science

View attachment 43901


This is another fulfilled command - and I enjoyed it very much. If you like Messiaen, Takemitsu, maybe Boulez, I think you'd like Ohana. I definitely did!

Please tell me what to listen to on my entirely surrounding my own judgment thread. You'd be doing me a huge favor if you recommended me your favorite recordings of your favorite works.


----------



## science

View attachment 43902


If you're familiar with my marriage situation, you know when the Nono is on that my wife must not be home.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition Vol.13: Lieder Sacred And Profane

Marie McLaughlin, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## science

View attachment 43908


This kicks my butt. I love Richter.


----------



## Badinerie

Chillin with Chopin.... Nice 1979 2 lp set. 1965 recordings sharp as a tack.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Cluytens Ravel recordings were justly renowned in their day, and here we have a magical _Ma mere l'oye_ and a wonderfully suave _Valses nobles et sentimentales_.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar-Payne: Symphony No.3 Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paul Daniel

The marvellous realisation by Anthony Payne of Elgar's sketches for his third symphony. It really is a superb work that haunts the mind long after you've listened to it, and is brilliantly played on this recording. Love it!


----------



## dgee

Something a little different









I've only just begun to appreciate the little finesses in Chopin. And the opportunities for lyrical pianism are enjoyable too - sometimes this stuff just feels right!


----------



## SimonNZ

Schumann's Piano Concerto - Martha Argerich, piano, Mstislav Roistropovich, cond.

breaking in my new (used) Sony amp


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Abbado Brahms: Disc 4*

Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn
Nänie
Symphony No. 4
_Claudio Abbado & the Berliner Philharmonike_r

A phenomenal disc.

Abbado's Symphony No.4 is, for me, on the same level as Furtwängler, Carlos Kleiber and Klemperer.


----------



## Oskaar

Six versions of tico tico.
I really enjoyed listening to and watching these performances of a joyfull, energic funny little piece






​
*Zequinha de Abreu: Tico Tico [Dudamel]*

*Göteborgs Symfoniker (Gothenburg Symphony)
Dir: Gustavo Dudamel*

youtube comments

*That was simply excellent!

Fantastico

fabuloso﻿*

*Zequinha de Abreu - Tico Tico ( Ilija Zec & Jovan Pantic )*

*19.maj, 2013*

youtube comments

*Very nice. Music from my country. What do you think about brazilian music?﻿*

*Youth Orchestra of Caracas. Tico Tico by Zequinha De Abreu*

*Conductor: Dietrich Paredes.
Playing in Lillehammer, Norway 2012 June 2. Concerthall: Maihaugen*

I get a great feeling of football and the coming month
And then I see it is recorded in Lillehammer, Norway (Winterolympcs 1994) 60km from my town Hamar (Speedscating and figure scating in the olympics)
So now I am warm and cold at the same time

youtube comments

*Fantastic!*

*tico tico guitar*

*Live Concert in Milan at the Palazzina Liberty on the 13th of March 2010
Esdras Maddalon - guitar*

Great playing!

youtube comments

*like the arragement, great and clean peace, he will be a promised for sure.

Bravo bravo﻿

Well played & at a recital too. Most posts are the 'pick of a dozen lounge room efforts'. The tremelo was a nice surprise & in the upper reaches too. All round, great stuff!!*

*Abreu Oliverira:Tico Tiko-Daniel Barenboim*

*Berliner Philharmoniker-conductor-Daniel Barenboim*

Blurry picture, but a great groovy version. The sound is eccelent, and it is really entertaining to see the conducting tools and face-expression of Barenboim. You see he enjoys it and find it fun

*Tico Tico Fortissimo- Guitar Quartet*

This is a must see-video! Four artists on 2 guitars! Great playing and good sound, but I have most rewardings from their creativity and expressing joyfull faces.
I urge you to watch it! It may save your day!

*videolink*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor; Etude in C Sharp minor, Op. 10 No. 4; Mazurka Op. 41 No. 4, No. 1; Op. 24 No. 2; Op. 63 No. 2 (Martha Argerich).


----------



## ptr

*Maurice Duruflé* - Intégrale de l'Oeuvre pour Orgue (BNL)









Olivier Latry aux Grandes orgues de Saint-Étienne-du-Mont, Paris

*César Franck* - Intégrale de l'Oeuvre pour Orgue (Ricercar)









Joris Verdin on Cavaille-Coll organs @ Rouen, San Sebastian & Azkoitia

/ptr


----------



## Weston

*Zelenka: Ouverture a 7 concertanti in F Major - 2 Violini, 2 Oboe, Viola, Fagotto, Basso Continuo*
Paul Dombrecht / Il Fondamento









I wanted to kick start my day with a little uplifting baroque, but sometimes I grow tired of the usual suspects, Bach, Handel, et al. I had heard of Zelenka but I'm unfamiliar with his work, so I streamed this on Spotify.

What is going on here? I never heard so many weird dissonances and bizarre modulations in baroque before. People must have though him bonkers in his day. I am almost reminded of Stravinsky's handling of Bach.

Continuing on with the rest of the album.


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartets from Op. 9_-- _No. 4 in D minor_ and _No. 1 in C major_
The London Haydn Quartet









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas_-- _No. 26 in E-flat major, op. 81a_ and _No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano









*J. S. Bach*: _'Unser Mund sei voll Lachens', BWV110_; _'Selig ist der Mann', BWV57_
Hana Blažíková, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*George Onslow*: _String Quartet in D minor, Op. 10 no. 2_
Quatuor Ruggieri


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> dgee: I've only just begun to appreciate the little finesses in Chopin. And the opportunities for lyrical pianism are enjoyable too - sometimes this stuff just feels right!


I think Schumann called the effect "guns burried in flowers."


----------



## bejart

Johann Ludwig Krebs (1713-1780): Flute Sonata No.3 in C Major

Andrew Bolotowsky, flute -- Rebecca Pechefsky, harpsichord









EDIT: Weston says ---
"...Zelenka....
What is going on here? I never heard so many weird dissonances and bizarre modulations in baroque before."

One of my favorite Baroque composers


----------



## shadowdancer

Let's call it a "motivation music" week.
If one is feeling a little down, play it loud...


----------



## science

View attachment 43935


With eternal defiance!

Gramophone: "Well worth the attention of those who enjoy piano music that seeks merely to soothe, charm and enchant...."

If you can't tell when you're being insulted....


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Overture on Slavonic Themes (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Shchedrin - Menuhin Sonata (Sitkovetsky/Ars Musici)
Tansman - Four Movements for Orchestra (Minsky/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major "Rasumovsky 1," Op. 59/1*
Tokyo String Quartet









Beethoven in the morning, but this is a string quartet. It should be gentle, right? No -- this is Beethoven! Fortunately it's late enough in the morning I can handle it.

[Edit: Good grief - this is awesome! I know that's trite, but I am reduced to being trite. Movements 2 and 3 are devastating.]


----------



## Orfeo

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Opera in four acts, nine scenes "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District."
-Aage Haugland, Maria Ewing, Philip Langridge, Sergei Larin, Ciesinski, Zednik, Moll, et. al.
-The Orchestra & Chorus of L' Opera Bastille/Myung-Whun Chung.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Violin Concerto in C major, op. 48 (1948).
-Andrew Hardy, violinist.
-The Symphony Orchestra of Russia/Veronika Dudarova.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphonies nos. XV & XXVII.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Nikolay Rakov*
Symphony no. I (1940)*.
Violin Concerto no. I (1944).
-The Moscow State Philharmonic Society Symphony Orchestra/Nikolay Rakov(*).
-Andrew Hardy, violinist.
-The Symphony Orchestra of Russia/Veronika Dudarova.


----------



## Weston

science said:


> View attachment 43935
> 
> 
> With eternal defiance!
> 
> Gramophone: "Well worth the attention of those who enjoy piano music that seeks merely to soothe, charm and enchant...."
> 
> If you can't tell when you're being insulted....


This is an insult to Chaminade as well as the listener. She was a remarkable composer who often soothed, charmed and enchanted, but not merely.


----------



## Orfeo

Richannes Wrahms said:


> View attachment 43801
> 
> 
> A little bit too 'filmesque' at times but still very enjoyable.


The Wind of Siberia is definitely a masterpiece, and the Symphony is quite superb in its own right.


----------



## maestro267

I've decided today is a choral day:

*Mathias*: Lux aeterna
Soloists, Bach Choir, Choristers of St. George's Chapel
London SO/Willcocks

*Lloyd*: A Symphonic Mass
Brighton Festival Chorus
Bournemouth SO/Lloyd


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Weston: This is an insult to Chaminade as well as the listener. She was a remarkable composer who often soothed, charmed and enchanted, but not merely


I don't blame the composer, I blame the critic. . .'PR agent,' I mean. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Aristotle heaped out a lot of abuse on Plato; but even Aristo never called Plato a 'critic'.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Nielsen* (1865) and *Wuorinen* (1938) birthdays.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> I think Schumann called the effect "guns burried in flowers."


Another version has Schumann saying "He has cannons beneath his petticoats," and there may be other variants as well. I've always wondered how he really put it. But I love it either way. Chopin's music has tremendous emotional range and power as well as harmonic and formal originality, and the caricature of the effeminate, emaciated, tubercular dandy dreaming away at the spinet at la soiree de Mme. Dupre while enraptured young ladies administer smelling salts to revive him periodically from a music-induced swoon is... Well, it's something I just made up, but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## science

View attachment 43949


The other Dussek disk in my recent haul. (I listened to the first one last night.)


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> *LvB*: Piano Sonatas, Vols. III, IV, VI, w. Schiff (rec.2005/6).


Nice little set, Vaneyes. I just adore things that come in sets. Have you got the whole run? Looks interesting, maybe my next Beethoven set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

maestro267 said:


> I've decided today is a choral day:
> 
> *Mathias*: Lux aeternaSoloists, Bach Choir, Choristers of St. George's Chapel
> London SO/Willcocks
> 
> *Lloyd*: A Symphonic Mass
> Brighton Festival Chorus
> Bournemouth SO/Lloyd


The begining of the_ "Dies Irae"_ from Mathias'_ Lux Aeterna_ is full-tilt-charge thrilling. It's like something that could have been a leitmotiv for the Ring Wraiths coming out of Mordor or something.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*: Variazioni Canoniche, etc., w. Gielen et al (rec. 1989).

View attachment 43950


----------



## millionrainbows

Weston said:


> My favorite LvB sonata set.
> 
> What a shame I grew up in a time and place that makes me think of "Freebird" whenever I see albums like this. (Shudder!)


Well, Weston, if it's any consolation, I grew up hearing _*Firebird*_ long before _*Freebird*_, and believe me, it does not work conversely, thank goodness.

Modern media manipulation propaganda still works its evil, though; I was a late arrival into opera, and whenever I see the title, I think of _*The Bieber of Seville.*_


----------



## millionrainbows

AClockworkOrange said:


> As it has been a while, I'm going with *Beethoven's Ninth Symphony*.
> 
> _Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Wiener Philharmoniker_
> 
> View attachment 43763


"With a name like Furtwangler, it's _got_ to be good!"


----------



## JCarmel

C. Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No 2 in G Minor
De Falla, Nights in the Garden of Spain....Artur Rubinstein/Eugene Ormandy/The Philadelphia Orchestra

C. Franck Symphonic Variations for Piano & Orchestra Artur Rubinstein/Wallenstein/Symphony of the Air.









I'm enjoying my latest...& last, for the moment... pence cd...& it's a good one. I'm not quite as impressed with the Rubinstein 2nd with Ormandy as I thought I'd be...but the rest of the disc is good...not quite so much the Falla (I prefer de Laroccha/De Burgos & or with Dutoit) but the Franck Variations are very good. It was one of the pianists favourites...though personally, I think I still prefer Curzon here but I got my Penguin Score out & really enjoyed following it to Rubinstein's excellent performance.

Rubinstein said he learnt the part while he was on a long train ride from Paris, putting in fingerings without the benefit of a practice instrument, trying difficult passages by drumming them on his lap. Arriving in Madrid he barely had time to wash his hands before rehearsal began but seeing critics in the hall, he quixotically decided to play from memory thinking that if something happened, he could surely find his way somehow. After the flimsy rehearsal, he then had six uninterrupted hours to hammer the details home. And evening thankfully brought 'a very good performance of this beautiful piece'. thereafter Rubinstein played it frequently, recording it with two of his favourite conductors Sir John Barbirolli & Alfred Wallenstein.


----------



## millionrainbows

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a superb performance and recording of one of my favorite 20th century symphonies. Compared to Slatkin's RBCD on RCA, Shimono takes a more measured approach, which may yield a bit less visceral impact, but it gains in gravitas and for me is more moving. The perspective is also more distant, which gives a more natural concert hall feeling than Slatkin's more closely multi-mic'd version. The greater distance plus the wider dynamic range of the SACD gives more headroom to the cataclysmic climaxes, especially in the Chaconne movement. Speaking of chaconnes, paring Corigiliano's Symphony with a transcription of Bach's Chaconne might seem odd, but the thematic connection should be obvious. Hideo Saitoh's colorful transcription clarifies the counterpoint, and it seems to be at least partially based on Busoni's piano arrangement.


Just the Bach transcription alone looks interesting. The Chaconne started out as an organ piece, no? And in SACD...I will look into getting this one. In the meanwhile, I will be comparing the two works using the recordings I do have.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Nice little set {ECM - Schiff LvB Piano Sonatas}, Vaneyes. I just adore things that come in sets. Have you got the whole run? Looks interesting, maybe my next Beethoven set.


I was fortunate to find all except one from the set "used" in a brick 'n mortar store. They might've been a reviewer's spoils. Anyway, I bought all, kept the three that I liked/preferred. Culled the rest.

I found some unevenness in performance and recorded sound. Two or more venues were used.

For older sets, I'd go for Schnabel (sound warning), Gulda, and for newer, Lewis. Lewis takes more chances than Schiff, and would probably supplement better with one's already accumulated favorites.

Good luck in your quest. :tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar

*Wagenaar: Ouverture Cyrano de Bergerac - Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Claus Peter Flor*

Really nice music. Great performance and production.

*Vadim Repin - Sibelius - violin concerto*

*Charles Dutoit: conductor , concert December 2012 Suntory Hall- Japan*

Incredibly rich and good sound. Both Repin, the orchestra and conductor does a fabulous job. Repin plays raw and gentle. Fabulous interpretation!
And the interplay with Dutoit and the orchestra is tight an very good.

youtube comments

*Recently, Repin has switched to another del Gesù, the 1736 Lafont/Siskovsky.

What is the orchestra?

The hall is Suntory Hall. Is the date October 12, 2012?*

*SOL GABETTA - Vivaldi, Concerto for Cello in F major RV 411*

*Sol Gabetta, Cello
Vivaldi - Cello Concerto in F Major, RV 411 
II. Largo (0:00) 
III. Allegro Molto (1:52)*

There are better chellists tecnically,with bether empathy, and with bether tone. But I Love the attitude,charm, and relaxed approach from Sol Gabetta!
And this must be the shortest concerto (under five minutes) that I have heard, but it is joyfull and nice.

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "The Titan" / Bernstein · Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*

*Presenter:
Great presentation of american conductor Leonard Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, playing an amazing version of Mahler's 1st Symphony "The Titan".

2nd movement: 16:23
3rd﻿ movement: 25:20
4th movement: 35:37*

Soon I will explore the world of mahlers symphonies. I am impressed every time I listen to them, but I am somewhat knocked in head and stomack, so I cope with them quite shortly...(about half an hour max) Must be due to the compressed richness.
Edit: well, after 45 minutes it is still fantastic! There have been some kind of psychological wall there I think. Really entertaining, and extreemly varied and colourfull!
youtube comments

*One of my all-time favorites. #mahler ﻿

Performance Magnífica, Esplêndida!!﻿

The french horns are wearing sunglasses...﻿

Good lord, 3rd movement bass solo is an intonation DISASTER.﻿

Thanks for this! Berny was so interesting to watch conduct...not stiff, not robotic and not subtle. ﻿*

*Fauré, Debussy & Ravel - André Morsch (bariton) & Mariana Izman (piano)*

*Young Pianist Festival, Amsterdam 20 november 2013
Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ

Gabriel Fauré - "Poeme d'un Jour" (Rencontre, Toujours, Adieu)/Claude Debussy - Romance, Beau Soir, Les cloches/Maurice Ravel - Don Quichotte a Dulcinée (Chanson romanesque, Chanson épique, Chanson a boire)*

So simple... so beautiful! This is very rewarding! Brilliant production and performance.

youtube comments

*I don't think it a good manner to sing with a small notebook, on which French lyrics are probably written, in his right hand.﻿

Why not? It's less obtrusive than a giant folder full of music.

His voice is like sweet honey! He's my opera crush... sigh...﻿

His diction is impeccable and voice is perfect for the Mélodies Françaises. André Morsch did an stupendous job here bravo!*

*videolink*


----------



## Ravndal

Griffes - Roman Sketches

David Reeves


----------



## maestro267

*Howells*: Hymnus paradisi
BBC SO/Brabbins (Proms 2012)


----------



## Badinerie

shadowdancer said:


> Let's call it a "motivation music" week.
> If one is feeling a little down, play it loud...
> View attachment 43934


Sceherazade eh? good idea.

I'll have some of that!

This one is my fave ...








Followed By...









I think I'll have Silvestri and the BSO through me headphones


----------



## Alypius

*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, BWV 870-893*
Performance: Andras Schiff (ECM, 2012)










*Bach: Concertos for Two Harpsichords, BWV 1060, 1061, 1062*
Performance: Bob van Asperen / Gustav Leonhardt / Melante Amsterdam










*Bach: Goldberg Variations*
Performance: Jeremy Denk (Nonesuch, 2013)


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen, Prozession, a CD-R dub I made in 2002 from the vinyl Turnabout LP. It sounds good.


----------



## Ravndal

Scriabin - Sonata 5

Horowitz


----------



## Badinerie

millionrainbows said:


> Stockhausen, Prozession, a CD-R dub I made in 2002 from the vinyl Turnabout LP. It sounds good.


I found Mini Disc does something nice to Vinyl. Think its the ATRAC. I often bounce LP's onto Mini Disc as I also have a mini disc walkman.


----------



## Andolink

*Florent Schmitt*: _Symphonie concertante, Op. 82_
Hüseyin Sermet, piano
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/David Robertson









*Fortunato Chelleri*: _Symphony No. 1 in D major_
Atalanta Fugiens/Vanni Moretto


----------



## Marschallin Blair

First movement









Sonata for Piano and Violin in E flat, K.302









Symphony No. 6


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 13, 36, 105.*

I didn't know there was a Symphony No. 105. The things you learn. Apparently there's also a Symphony A and B. I wonder if these show up in the Naxos box.


----------



## Badinerie

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153111240757137


----------



## shadowdancer

Badinerie said:


> Sceherazade eh? good idea.
> I'll have some of that!
> This one is my fave ...
> View attachment 43952
> 
> Followed By...
> View attachment 43953
> 
> I think I'll have Silvestri and the BSO through me headphones


Indeed! Scherezade! I don't know the recordings that you mentioned.
Thanks for the input. I will try to listen it...


----------



## cjvinthechair

maestro267 said:


> I've decided today is a choral day:
> 
> *Mathias*: Lux aeterna
> Soloists, Bach Choir, Choristers of St. George's Chapel
> London SO/Willcocks
> 
> *Lloyd*: A Symphonic Mass
> Brighton Festival Chorus
> Bournemouth SO/Lloyd


Good for you, Maestro - every day could/should be a choral day, & this is wonderful British music. You've inspired me to have an evening continuing my struggle to learn the Bass 2 part for Gerontius, with which I've been rapidly falling out of love !


----------



## hpowders

Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps
Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Highly recommended to those for whom this great score is not just an exercise in complex rhythms.

Here is a performance that explores its considerable musical value and it succeeds brilliantly.

One of the greatest examples of orchestral control one will ever be privileged to hear.


----------



## Oskaar

*THE PIANO TRIO​*







Trio Gaspard​
*Trio Gaspard | J. Haydn: Klaviertrio C-Dur / Piano Trio in C major (Hob. XV:27)*

*info from uploader
The 6th International Joseph Joachim Chamber Music Competition: First Prize Winners Trio Gaspard play Haydn´s Piano Trio in C major (Hob. XV:27) during their performance for the final round of the competition. Recorded 2012/10/11 at the Liszt School of Music, Weimar.

piano: Hyo-Sun Lim
violin: Jonian Ilia Kadesha
cello: Vashti Mimosa Hunter*

I love the piano trio format, and there are so many beatiful works. At the time I dont have bookmarked so many composers in the genre, since I mostly check suggestions on youtube, and then you find the same composers suggested.. But I have started to hunt more rare stuff.
This work I find colorfull and uplifting like most of Haydens works, and the performance is very fine.

yoututube comments
*Wonderful performance! The music's beauty sparkles in your playing. Excellent recording quality, too. Thank you.﻿

Congratulations. Very well played.﻿

That piece is beautiful, very well played. :.)

Excellent performance! Very accomplished and polished! I enjoyed it very much.

I'm so happy!!! I get to play this piece with tie other fantastic musicians....I'm the cellist*

*Schubert: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 100*








FRANZ SCHUBERT​
*From the uploader
Trio Cleonice, the current ensemble in NEC's prestigious Professional Piano Trio Training Program directed by Vivian Hornik Weilerstein perform Schubert's Piano Trio in E Flat Major. Recorded live in Jordan Hall March 14, 2013.

Formed in 2008 at the Kneisel Hall Chamber Music Festival, the Trio is comprised of violinist Ari Isaacman-Beck, cellist Gwen Krosnick, and pianist Emely Phelps. The group takes its name from the restaurant Cleonice in Ellsworth, ME. Not surprisingly, the players derive perhaps equal pleasure from music, fine dining and cooking. They perform with great joie de vivre. The title of their blog says it all-"Grilled Octopus and the Archduke."*

Sometimes i file that I like everything, and that I am short of superlatives... But I also feel that I have a critical sense refering to my own preferances, I delete much, but there are damn much with quality in terms of works-artists-sound-and video production. Iam lucky!

This is another goodie, performed by eminent fresh young musicians, very good sound, and great video production.

youtube comments

*satisfied my craving. thanks trio! ﻿

Strong performance﻿

Such a great performance!!﻿*

*Ravel's Piano Trio in A Minor - La Jolla Music Society SummerFest*






​
*As part of SummerFest's "Prelude" series, the acclaimed Newbury Trio performs Maurice Ravel's "Piano Trio in A Minor", composed in 1914 and widely regarded as a virtuosic masterpiece for piano, violin and cello*

Very rewarding, beautiful video

youtube comments
*
I'm not sure what it was about this piece, but I found it very relaxing.﻿

at letter 9, 4th mvt its a c# fot the cello though...
she plays a c natural the whole way on the arpeggios..

Simply marvelous! A brilliantly emotional and mysteriously genius performance of a brilliantly emotional and mysteriously genius piece of music by our good friend Maurice. *

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy Piano Trio No 1 D Minor Op. 49*








PREVIN MUTTER HARRELL​
*Anne-Sophie Mutter - Violin
Andre Previn - Piano
Lynn Harrell - Cello
at Brahms Hall - Musikverein Vienna*

Beautiful!

youtube links

*My favorite performance. Love Lynn Harrel's tone and the overall musicality and maturity is breathtaking. Andre Previn is so relaxed, he looks like he could be having breakfast, but his playing is masterful. Anne-Sophie Mutter is the cream in the coffee... ﻿

Music begins at 0:24﻿*

*Inside Chamber Music with Bruce Adolphe - Smetana, Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15*








Bruce Adolphe​
Bruce Adolphe, resident lecturer - http://goo.gl/2OBC2

Orion Weiss, piano - http://goo.gl/TKV5T
Arnaud Sussmann, violin - http://goo.gl/dQyo1
Mihai Marica, cello - http://goo.gl/BlN78

Music theory presented along with the music. I only watched the beginning, will catch up later, but it was interresting. Perhapsit is interresting and rewarding for some of you to. There is a long series of works presented, that I maybe will watch once in a while.

*videolink*


----------



## LancsMan

*Elgar: Violin Concerto* Nigel Kennedy and the London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on EMI.








Well it may be because I'm English that I have a particular liking for Elgar's emotional world, which I find very sympathetic. I rate his concertos as greater than his symphonies (and I normally prefer symphonies to concertos). OK sometimes I think Elgar tries too hard, but then there are moments of quiet intensity - in particular the magical accompanied extended cadenza to the third movement.

Elgar adopted the persona of an English country gentlemen to protect his rather sensitive nature. I'm not sure what Nigel Kennedy's excuse is for his rather irritating adopted persona - but I'll give him this - he gives a great performance here.


----------



## ptr

On the radio (Swedish Radio P2):

*Mauricio Kagel* - The Pieces of The Compass Rose (Live 24/8 2013, Queen Elizabeth hall, London. From BBC)










Londons sinfonietta u. Thierry Fischer

Completely mesmerizing!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> Just the Bach transcription alone looks interesting. The Chaconne started out as an organ piece, no? And in SACD...I will look into getting this one. In the meanwhile, I will be comparing the two works using the recordings I do have.


I've read speculation that the Chaconne might have started out as a lute piece, but I've never read any conjecture about its possible organ origins. It works well on the lute/guitar as well as the two organ versions I own, not to mention on the piano. It does seem to be larger than a single violin can comfortably handle.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Wladyslaw Zelenski - Songs - Jadwiga Rappe, Mariusz Rutkowski









There are three types of 'z' in the Polish alphabet. This one is the one with a dot over the 'Z' (just in case you are interested). Zelenski was no Schubert, but nonetheless, there is plenty to enjoy here if you like romantic-style song


----------



## jim prideaux

Kenny Wheeler, trumpet, John Taylor,piano and the Hugo Wolf Quartet perform Wheeler's compositions on the album 'Other people'.....

does it belong on this thread? probably as it is arguably an example of 'modern' classical music-the recording of, and writing for the strings is marvellous.....


----------



## opus55

SCARLATTI, A.: Alto Cantatas (Martellacci, Insieme Strumentale di Roma, Sasso)


----------



## maestro267

To conclude my impromptu exploration of British choral music today:

*Elgar*: The Dream of Gerontius
Richard Lewis (Gerontius/soul), Janet Baker (Angel), Kim Borg (Priest, Angel of the Agony)
Halle Choir, Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus, Ambrosian Singers
Halle Orchestra/John Barbirolli


----------



## LancsMan

*Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony* London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir with Felicity Lott and Jonathan Summers conducted by Bernard Haitink on EMI.








A thoroughly English work - except the inspiration and words are American. Seems Walt Whitman was a major inspiration to English composers (and some non English too).

This is Vaughan Williams first symphony - and I suppose I've been a bit reluctant to warm to it as a symphony. It's on an expansive scale and is very enjoyable on it's own terms.

A pretty good account here. I do love Felicity Lott's voice in English music.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

following maestro267, some more British choral music

Nicholas Ludford - Missa Lapidaverunt Stephanum (and Ave Mariaancilla Trinitatis) - The Cardinall's Musick - Andrew Carwood









This was volume 4 of the Cardinall's Musick set of Ludford's works on the Gaudeamus label. One of these one the Disc of the Year award from Gramaphone (I think) in the 1990s, but it still remains rarely heard music. That is a shame as it is cracking music, although the early part of the C16 continues to be lonely territory for the listener. Eh well, its their loss, not mine


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tonight, more Tchaikovsky after yesterday's successful opening foray. I thought I'd try listening again to the first (Op. 11) quartet to a recording by an ensemble whose work I knew (The Prague Quartet, active in the 60's, have made very good recordings of Dvorak, Bartok and Hindemith). The second is played here by the Vermeer Quartet, as is the Sextet 'Souvenir de Florence'.

This is very sophisticated string chamber music writing and these works are well worth hearing.

*Tchaikovsky

String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 11*
Prague Quartet, [Supraphon Archive, ?rec. date]










*Tchaikovsky*

*String Quartet No. 2 in F , Op. 22*
Vermeer Quartet

*String Sextet in D minor 'Souvenir de Florence', Op. 70*
Vermeer Quartet, Rami Solomonov, viola 2; John Sharp, 'cello 2
[Cedille Records, rec. 1993]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Boccherini: 2 movements from Sonata in A
Vivaldi: Sonata in E Minor
Corelli: Sonata in D Minor
Locatelli: Sonata in D
Valentini: Sonata in E Janos Starker/Stephen Swedish
J.S. Bach: Sonata in G Minor, BWV 1029 Janos Starker/Gyorgy Sebok

Mendelssohn-Liszt: Wedding March and Dance of the Elves from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"
Gounod-Liszt: Faust Waltz Louis Kentner

A thoroughly enjoyable recital of Italian Cello Sonatas by Janos Starker, with one by JSB to fill out the disc, this is playing of a very high order indeed, and I look forward to hearing it again (and again etc.). Then a side of this marvellous LP of Liszt transcriptions played by Louis Kentner. I'm going to go through all my Turnabout LPs of Kentner over the next couple of weeks, hearing the Mozart Concerto yesterday has made me want to re-listen to them all. Most of them were bought new in the early 1980s, this was the first one I bought, 34 years ago for 99 pence! It is still in immaculate condition, and looks as good as new. There's a lot to be said for looking after your records.


----------



## LancsMan

*Ravel: Ma Mere l'Oye; Pavane pour une infant defunte; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Valses nobles et sentimentales* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca








This disc was one of my earliest CD purchases (when I decided to switch my collecting from vinyl). I thought it a quite magical disc then - and still do today. Despite loving this disc my Ravel collection is still rather sketchy. I've always been more interested in Debussy.


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahler - Symphony No. 1 (Kubelik). I think I am finally really starting to get Mahler. I should listen to No. 2 soon and see if my appreciation for it has increased since last listening.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat, K. 595*
Alfred Brendel; ASMF, Neville Marriner [Philips (LP), rec. 1975]

As Mrs. Vox and I are poring over holiday apartment websites together, a Mozart piano concerto will fit the bill. This one is close to perfection. Ahh, vinyl - and lovely cover art too.


----------



## spradlig

I'll add a plug for Korngold's Symphony in F# major, Op. 40. It seems surprisingly good to me, given that I'd never heard of it until I did some random YouTube searching the other day.



violadude said:


> I'm going to repost my response to Millionrainbows in the first thread here then, so he (or Cosmos, since he's potentially involved with this discussion) has a chance to reply.
> 
> "I'm giving it a try. It seems a little too sweet for me on first impression. I can tell it's nicely crafted, though. I have to be in a receptive mood for some things..." -Millionrainbows in reference to the Korngold Piano Quartet that Cosmos posted
> 
> I gave his piano quintet posted by Cosmos a listen and it's pretty different from what I'm used to hearing from Korngold, more Romantic. The string quartets I suggested, for example, are written more in a German Expressionist vein mixed with some neo-classicsm (but not atonal from what I understand).
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep in mind he was a big movie music composer so some of that aesthetic may have slipped into his serious works. But I don't think it's too bad in that regard.


----------



## opus55

HERZOGENBERG: Liturgische Gesange, Op. 81


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 26 "Ah how fleeting, ah how long"

For the 24th Sunday after Trinity

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Foss: Piano Concerto No. 2
Yakov Kasman, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, cond. Carl St. Clair


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico, Op.3


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's Gurrelieder - Simon Rattle, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have just bought the Chailly et al Gurrelieder, SimonNZ. It is awaiting its turn in the pile, but I hope you're enjoying the Rattle version today.

Current bedtime listening is the very wonderful Maggini Quartet playing Bax:

*Bax

String Quartet No. 1 in G major
String Quartet No. 2 in E minor*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, rec. 1999]

No. 1 is a happy, bucolic work but No. 2 is more angular and gives the listener something to chew on. Both are very well recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, *Cello works.


----------



## Blake

Bach's _Violin Concertos._


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More Bax:

*Bax - Piano Quintet in G minor*
Ashley Wass, Tippett Quartet [Naxos, 2010]

This is a tremendous, passionate, at times frenzied work, with some memorable themes and quite extended, eccentric, wandering development sections. Ashley Wass and the Tippet Quartet provide a convincing performance.










I'm really going to bed now!


----------



## Alfacharger

Wow, La La Land did a wonderful job remastering Corigliano's first film score. I had this on cassette but have not listened to this for quite some time. I missed this music.

The love theme for your amusment.


----------



## aleazk

Previously:










Now:


----------



## SimonNZ

Alfacharger said:


> Wow, La La Land did a wonderful job remastering Corigliano's first film score. I had this on cassette but have not listened to this for quite some time. I missed this music.


Ah, now thats interesting - I've been wanting to watch Altered States again as it used to be one of my favorite films way back when.

I didn't know that it had a Corigliano score, though I still remember the music _vividly_, especially in this scene:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 40 in G minor K. 550
Nicolaus Harnoncourt
The Chamber Orchestra of Europe

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 9 in D Major
Claudio Abbado 
The Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Sid James

A return to *Lloyd Webber's Requiem, *as well as a* Haydn *symphony with a connection. Andrew and Julian Lloyd Webber played in the percussion section of* Symphony #100 "Military"* when they where in school, aided by John Lill who would later make his career as a concert pianist.

Also fitted in* Bach Double*, this being one of the first cd's I acquired way back, and also *Holst's *bleak* Egdon Heath*. He thought this to be his finest work, and its psychological qualities as well as the way he brings up music reminiscent of marching bands on the double basses and brass (probably muted?) suggests a kind of disintegration of memory. This mirroring of depression and landscape simultaneously, has parallels with Sibelius' _Tapiola_, another masterpiece of the early 20th century. Like that, its got no hint of self pity, and the combining of the two aspects brings out a directness of expression that is just as confronting as something in the darkest of Mahler's symphonies - albeit much shorter.

*J.S. Bach* _Double Violin Concerto_
- Takako Nishizaki and Alexander Jablokov, violins with Capella Istropolitana under Oliver Dohnanyi (Naxos)

*Lloyd Webber* _Requiem_
- Placido Domingo, tenor; Sarah Brightman, soprano; Paul Miles-Kingston, treble; Westminster Cathedral Choir and English CO under Lorin Maazel (EMI)

*Holst *_Egdon Heath_
- London PO under Sir Adrian Boult (Decca Eloquence)

*Haydn* _Symphony #100 "Military"_
- Philharmonia Hungarica under Antal Dorati (Decca Virtuoso)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> Ah, now thats interesting - I've been wanting to watch Altered States again as it used to be one of my favorite films way back when.
> 
> I didn't know that it had a Corigliano score, though I still remember the music _vividly_, especially in this scene:


Blair Brown was so achingly gorgeous in that film.


----------



## Blake

Ashkenazy - _Chopin: The Piano Works._ Burning through this set at warp-speed. Just can't resist. It's delicious.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
Symphony No 7 in E-Flat Major
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting

From the liner notes:

For many years, concertgoers were under the firm impression that, prominent in a vast and increasingly popular output, Tchaikovsky had bequeathed six much-played symphonies to the world of music.

Now, to the startled surprise of this same world of music comes the news that such an assumption proved inaccurate and that a seventh symphony exists. A somewhat parallel case may be cited concerning the symphonies of Dvorak, who left five that were published during his lifetime. Four others in manuscript were later brought to light, subsequently published, and the entire set renumbered.

It is only fair to state at the outset, that what we are hearing today is actually a "reconstruction" from Tchaikovsky's original sketches and other sources by the contemporary Russian composer, Semyon Bogatyryev.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 26 - Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond.


----------



## Guest

Accept no imitations.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (1739-1799): Violin Concerto No.10 in D Major

Frantisek Preisler Jr. conducting the Pilsen Radio Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Peter I Tchaikovsky*
Two Orchestral Suites

No 1 in D Major, Op 43
The Moscow Radio Orchestra
Arvid Jansons conducting

No 3 in G Major, Op 55
The Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Kiril Kondrashin conducting

From the liner notes:

The four orchestral suites of Tchaikovsky are some of his most unusual and, in some respects, most personal works. They are also some of his most mysterious, as they appear to have been composed in connection with no outside impetus; no one appears to have commissioned any of the four, nor do they have any connection with operas between which they are located in Tchaikovsky's output. The variety of forms employed gives a refreshing feeling of spontaneity, as if Tchaikovsky was giving his imagination free reign for a change, rather than stuffing his melodic genius into the strictures of sonata form or into the even more restrictive conventions of opera.


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky, Symphony in Three movements. Dutoit with the OSR. A fine job by all.


----------



## opus55

Geminiani: Concerti Grossi, Op. 3










I Musici's sound reminds me of early morning classical radio.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied (1880 version)
David Christopher Ragusa, Marisol Montalvo, Hedwig Fassbender, Michel Hendrick, Anthony Michaels-Moore, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Jurowski


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Symphony #2 and Sospiri


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MozartsGhost said:


> View attachment 44001
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky*
> Symphony No 7 in E-Flat Major
> The Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy conducting
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> For many years, concertgoers were under the firm impression that, prominent in a vast and increasingly popular output, Tchaikovsky had bequeathed six much-played symphonies to the world of music.
> 
> Now, to the startled surprise of this same world of music comes the news that such an assumption proved inaccurate and that a seventh symphony exists. A somewhat parallel case may be cited concerning the symphonies of Dvorak, who left five that were published during his lifetime. Four others in manuscript were later brought to light, subsequently published, and the entire set renumbered.
> 
> It is only fair to state at the outset, that what we are hearing today is actually a "reconstruction" from Tchaikovsky's original sketches and other sources by the contemporary Russian composer, Semyon Bogatyryev.


---
I love, love, _LOVE_ the main theme of the first movement of the Tchaikovsky Seventh. Like the best in Mozart, for me it really is like falling in love for the first time. Just _absolutely gorgeous_. . . Too bad Tchaikovsky couldn't pick up the thread and flesh out this Seventh Symphony into a developmentally-sound work.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> ---
> I love, love, _LOVE_ the main theme of the first movement of the Tchaikovsky Seventh. Like the best in Mozart, for me it really is like falling in love for the first time. Just _absolutely gorgeous_. . . Too bad Tchaikovsky couldn't pick up the thread and flesh out this Seventh Symphony into a developmentally-sound work.


I had the Ormandy recording of this at about age 13 and played it to death. Recently I found another recording by N. Jarvi on Chandos, coupled with the Piano Concerto #3, whose first movement is basically the same as the symphony's. Agree; a great tune, by the guy who wrote more great tunes than anyone ever will (especially now that tunes are out of fashion; how do kids even _remember_ that stuff they listen to?).


----------



## KenOC

More Stravinsky: Firebird Suite from Riccardo Chailly and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Why is it lately that everything I hear by Chailly I like?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> I had the Ormandy recording of this at about age 13 and played it to death. Recently I found another recording by N. Jarvi on Chandos, coupled with the Piano Concerto #3, whose first movement is basically the same as the symphony's. Agree; a great tune, by the guy who wrote more great tunes than anyone ever will (especially now that tunes are out of fashion; how do kids even _remember_ that stuff they listen to?).


--
I heard this at the UCSD music library when I was a starving student. I'd listen to it over, and over, and over, and OVER again. I was just addicted to it. The girl got sick of putting on the record for me. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.18: Schubert And The Strophic Song

Peter Schreier, tenor, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 4 in F-Sharp minor; No. 5 in F Major
(Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

arr. Elgar: The National Anthem
Beethoven: Symphony No.9 Sylvia Fisher/Nan Merriman/Richard Lewis/Kim Borg/Edinburgh Festival Chorus/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

A splendid CD. From the moment the National Anthem opens with splendid vigour and gusto, to the triumphant and tremendously exciting close of the finale of the symphony, this is a recording that holds your attention and compels you to listen. Although this is not a piece particularly associated with Beecham, it's a tremendous performance, and one I wouldn't be without for all the world. He would have been 77 at the time of this concert (19th August, 1956), but this is a keen, vital performance of a work which he must have loved- you simply couldn't perform it with such blazing intensity if you didn't love it - nothing of the elder statesman here. The slow movement is one of the most moving that I have ever heard, the orchestra play so beautifully, and Beecham's phrasing here- as throughout the symphony - is impeccable, it brings tears to the eyes. I cannot recommend this highly enough, if any doubting Thomases still doubt Sir Thomas' abilities as a supreme musician and interpreter, then this recording should silence them, and if it doesn't, then what in heaven's name are they bothering with music for?


----------



## science

View attachment 44010


An old classic for y'all but this is only my 2nd time listening to it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado; London Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The more I listen to Tchaikovsky's monumental 2nd Piano Concerto, the more I fail to understand its lack of popularity. The second movement alone, so original in conception, is just gorgeous. Maybe it needed to be taken up by a Horowitz, or an Argerich or a Kissin. That said, Bernd Glemser gives a terrific performance on this Naxos disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

science said:


> View attachment 44010
> 
> 
> An old classic for y'all but this is only my 2nd time listening to it.


It's certainly a recording you can have a good wallow in. However my preference, for all the boxed in mono sound, would still be for his earlier recording with Callas.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

LancsMan said:


> I'm not sure what Nigel Kennedy's excuse is for his rather irritating adopted persona - but I'll give him this - he gives a great performance here.


Do you think it's adopted? I'm not so sure. Eccentric, to be sure, but I just think it's the way it is, though I totally understand why some might find it irritating. He's still a terrific fiddle player


----------



## ShropshireMoose

GregMitchell said:


> The more I listen to Tchaikovsky's monumental 2nd Piano Concerto, the more I fail to understand its lack of popularity. The second movement alone, so original in conception, is just gorgeous. Maybe it needed to be taken up by a Horowitz, or an Argerich or a Kissin. That said, Bernd Glemser gives a terrific performance on this Naxos disc.


It is a terrific concerto, there is also a good recording by Peter Donohoe on EMI. It was played superbly by Shura Cherkassky, who recorded it twice, though he used the version by Siloti, which cuts down the second movement a lot, it does mean that the concerto has a more classical proportion, though I'd never want to be without a version that gives Tchaikovsky's music in full, but Cherkassky's scintillating bravura in the outer movements is incomparable. I have also a broadcast of him playing it when he was 80 (with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Roger Norrington), and I've never heard the finale played with such vim and vigour, it has an unbridled energy that makes Donohoe sound almost lethargic!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: String Quintet in E-flat, Op.97 European String Quartet/Fritz Handschke

Holst: The Perfect Fool-Ballet Music/Beni Mora-Oriental Suite/The Planets Royal Philharmonic Orchestra(Perfect Fool)/BBC Symphony Orchestra and Women's Chorus/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A gorgeous performance of Dvorak's wonderful quintet by the Europeans, this is as lovely a chamber record as you'll find, I've had it for years and it never disappoints, much the same could be said about Sargent's performances of Holst. I do like his Planets better than any other, he seems to capture all the many and varied moods of the work better than anyone else. The recording made in the Kingsway Hall, London, is superb as well, and I don't think anyone else comes near him in "Beni Mora", such an evocative piece of music and one that should be more widely known- and played in concert more often. A great disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

From barnstorming piano to gentle guitar and three works particularly associated with the legendary Julian Bream, the Takemitsu and Malcolm Arnold actually written for him. The popular Rodrigo concerto has many excellent recordings, but this is certainly one of the best, and the Takemitsu and Arnold make a welcome change from the usual couplings.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I fancied a bit of rousing organ for today's drivetime and who can beat Koopman's Handel :tiphat:


----------



## science

View attachment 44021


These were interesting. I'm 'bout to go over to the historical influences thread and post them as showing the influence (to my ears) of Philip Glass....


----------



## science

And now, with the wife not at home:

View attachment 44024


Somehow I managed not to be invited to my brother-in-law's birthday. He's such a nice guy, I really hate to miss that, but on the other hand, a chance to listen to music like this really doesn't come along every day for me!


----------



## Winterreisender

Continuing with my Chopin listening. On to the Nocturnes:


----------



## ptr

Morning diet

*Alan Pettersson* - Violin Concerto No 2 / Barfotasånger-Svit för Kör (arr Hemberg) (Caprice)









Ida Händel, violin; Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Herbert Blomstedt // Margareta Dahlström, soprano; Stockholms studentsångare u. Eskil Hemberg

*Enno Poppe* - Holz, Knochen, Öl (Wergo 2006)









Ernesto Molinari, clarinett; Klangforum Wien u. Stefan Asbury

/ptr


----------



## shadowdancer

The 2nd day of the "motivation week"...


----------



## Bas

Giuseppe Verdi - Un ballo in Marschera 
By Maria Callas [soprano], Giueseppe di Stefano [tenor], e.a. Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Gianandrea Gavazzeni [dir.], on EMI









(live performance with far from perfect sound, but considering the performers and their performance, that is excused.)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Korngold: Symphony & Lieder des Abschieds *
Sir Edward Downes & the BBC Philharmonic & Linda Finnie (Contralto)


----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Henry IV Overture (Botstein/IMP)
Liszt - Deuxieme Annee: Italie from "Annees de pelerinage" (Berman/DG)*


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in C Major, Op.6, No.10

Robert Salter directing the Guildhall String Ensemble


----------



## Weston

*J. S. Bach: Sonata for flute and harpsichord in G minor, BWV 1020 (or C. P. E. Bach: Sonata for violin & keyboard in G minor, H. 542.5)
J. S. Bach: Sonata for flute & keyboard in B minor, BWV 1030*
Petri Alanko, flute / Anssi Mattila, harpsichord









What a lacy delicate deep textured way to start one's day!


----------



## Oskaar

*VERDI*​
*G. Verdi, uit La forza del destino - Ouverture | Prinsengrachtconcert 2013*








G. Verdi​
*Het Koninklijk Concertgebouw Orkest, onder leiding van Antonio Pappano speelt 'G. Verdi, uit La forza del destino - Ouverture' tijdens het Prinsengrachtconcert 2013.*

This ouverture is so beatiful and melodic so it goes directly into my heart. Fine performance

youtube comments

*great performance, al fresco !!﻿

What a beautiful setting. Pure enjoyment, auditory & visual!

My son was just there in Amsterdam and missed this! Wow, what a great night! And right there on the canal. How grand. Beautiful music by the world's greatest orchestra. Thanks for posting.*

*Verdi: La Traviata (Netrebko, Villazón, Hampson)(2006)*








Anna Netrebko​
*Conductor - Carlo Rizzi

Violetta - Anna Netrebko
Flora Bervoix - Helene Schneiderman
Annina - Diane Pilcher
Alfredo Germont - Rolando Villazón
Georgio Germont - Thomas Hampson
Gastone de Letorier - Salvatore Cordella
Baron Douphol - Paul Gay
Marchese d'Obigny - Herman Wallen
Doctor Grenvil - Luigi Roni
Giuseppe - Dritan Luca*

Fantastic production on all levels!

Youtube comments

*What a marvelous performance! I particularly appreciate Mr. Villazón's voice.
However, if I admire the way the actors are playing, I'm absolutely not fond of the direction and scenery: why doing it "modern", at all price...﻿

I had enjoyed this beautiful Opera from the greatest Giuseppe Verdi and the master interpretation of Anna Netrebko and Rolando Villazon. I strongly recommend it to the Opera lovers like me......Namaskar﻿

Nice!﻿

Great!!!!!!﻿*

*VERDI Requiem. Claudio ABBADO. M. Price, Jessye Norman, J.Carreras, R.Raimondi 1982 rec. by Rosmcal.*

View attachment 44033

Claudio Abbado​
*Festival de Edimburgo 1982, director Claudio Abbado, Orquesta Sinfónica de Londres. Solistas: Margaret Price, Jessye Normn, José Carreras y Ruggero Raimondi*

Magnificent... gigantic! 1984, but quite good sound

youtube comments

*Claudio Abbado was exceptional. He ranks among the greatest, particularly after his brush with death. His Mahler particularly is without parallel in the last 50 years.﻿

If I am being hyper-critical, the chorus does drop a semitone flat during its opening a capella section (4:17-5:49)....*

*Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (complet - ST it-eng-fr-de-esp)*

View attachment 44036

Teatro Regio

*Uploaders info (google translated from french)*
*"Melodrama" ("melodrama") in one prologue and three acts by Giuseppe Verdi, created March 12, 1857 at La Fenice in Venice, then in a revised version March 24, 1881 at La Scala in MilanItalian libretto by Francesco Maria Piave (version 1857) and Arrigo Boito (version 1881), based on the play of the same name by Antonio Garcia Gutiérrez (1843)ST: italiano, English, deutsch, french, spanishConducted by Daniele CallegariOrchestra and chorus of the Teatro Regio in ParmaStaged at the Teatro Regio (2010): Giorgio Gallione and Marina BianchiVideo production at the Teatro Regio (live, 23 25 & 28 March 2010): Tiziano ManciniSimon Boccanegra, corsair, then first Doge of Genoa: Leo Nucci (baritone)Jacopo Fiesco, noble Genoese (aka Andrea Grimaldi): Roberto Scandiuzzi (bass)Paolo Albiani, goldsmith genoa and courtier of the Doge Simone Piazzola (baritone)Pietro, a man of the people, then courtier Paolo Pecchioli (bass)Maria Boccanegra, doge's daughter (aka Amelia Grimaldi): Tamar Iveri (soprano)Gabriele Adorno, noble Genoese Francesco Meli (tenor)A captain crossbowmen Luca Casalin (tenor)A maid Amelia Olena Kharachko (mezzo-soprano)Soldiers, sailors, people, senators, courtyard of the Doge, prisoners Chorus of the Teatro Regio in Parma (dir.: Martino Faggiani)*

Great!

youtube comments

*A true Verdian soprano - beautiful voice!

Merci! Magnifique .﻿*

*Verdi - I Vespri siciliani (complet - ST it-eng-fr-de-esp)*

View attachment 44040

Daniela Dessi (soprano) *Ninetta*​
*Uploaders info (translated from french )*
*"Grand Opera" in five acts by Giuseppe Verdi, created by French June 13, 1855 at the Opéra de Paris and Italian 26 December 1855 at the Teatro Regio of Parma and Teatro Regio in TurinLibretto in Italian translation by Arnaldo Fusinato the original French libretto by Eugène Scribe and Charles DuveyrierST: italiano, English, deutsch, french, spanishConducted by Massimo ZanettiOrchestra and chorus of the Teatro Regio in ParmaStaged at the Teatro Regio (2010): Pier Luigi PizziChoreography: Roberto Maria PizzutoVideo production (live, 13 & 17 October 2010): Tiziano ManciniGuido di Monforte (Guy de Montfort), governor of Sicily: Leo Nucci (baritone)The Sire de Bethune, a French officer Dario Russo (bass)Count of Vaudemonts, French officer Andrea Mastroni (bass)Arrigo (Henry), a young Sicilian Fabio Armiliato (tenor)Giovanni da Procida (John Procida), physician Sicilian Giacomo Prestia (bass)Duchess Elena (Helen), sister of Frederick of Austria: Daniela Dessi (soprano)Ninetta, the following: Adriana Di Paola (contralto)Danieli, Sicilian: Raoul Eramo (tenor)Tebaldo (Thibault), French soldier Roberto Jachini Virgili (tenor)Roberto (Robert), French soldier, Alessandro Battiato (baritone)Manfredo (Mainfroid), Sicilian: Camillo Facchino (tenor)French soldiers Sicilian people: Chorus of the Teatro Regio in Parma (dir.: Martino Faggiani)*

Fine video, but a little dark pictures.
But also this opera is a grand production, and magnificent performance

youtube comments

*Thank you SO much - really exciting production and great team work by the cast.

Hey! Thanks for this .

Thanks so much for uploading this in such awesome high quality video and audio version!*

*videolink*


----------



## science

After the Carter (boy that guy had an imagination, didn't he?):

View attachment 44047


Also, that reminds me that I listened but had not posted:

View attachment 44048


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> What a lacy delicate deep textured way to start one's day!


Wow, that's beautiful description.

This morning, Haydn's Symphony No. 14.

Elegant, intelligent, but not afraid to occasionally wink and poke you in the ribs.


----------



## science

View attachment 44053


This is phenomenal! "Antheil's _Ballet Mécanique_ and other works for player pianos, percussion, and electronics."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old classic for y'all but this is only my 2nd time listening to it.
> 
> GregMitchell: It's certainly a recording you can have a good wallow in. However my preference, for all the boxed in mono sound, would still be for his earlier recording


For surface sheen?: Karajan II.

For unrivaled emotional depth_ a la _Callas: Karajan I.

-- Motion sustained, counselor.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Chausson* (1899) and *Delius *(1934) death days.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bas said:


> Giuseppe Verdi - Un ballo in Marschera
> By Maria Callas [soprano], Giueseppe di Stefano [tenor], e.a. Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Gianandrea Gavazzeni [dir.], on EMI
> 
> View attachment 44032
> 
> 
> (live performance with far from perfect sound, but considering the performers and their performance, that is excused.)


The sound is a lot better than on many of her La Scala broadcasts, and for such a performance, it's certainly worth putting up with, Callas and all her colleagues on top form.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> Do you think it's adopted? I'm not so sure. Eccentric, to be sure, but I just think it's the way it is, though I totally understand why some might find it irritating. He's still a terrific fiddle player


Yes, I think it is adopted too. I remember hearing him in a documentary when he was but a young lad - and he sounded VERY different, not just in terms of accent, but also in terms of the structure of his communication. As for fiddle, playing - I often get the sense that Kennedy thinks HE is more important and more significant than the composer .... of course, many performers are instantly recognisable (including our beloved Diva, of course) but there is something 'different' for me with Kennedy. Personal choice, I know, but .... !


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*New Karajan EMI/Berlin Sibelius Box Set*









I just got this last night and so far have only heard the First and Sixth Symphonies.

The re-engineering is a modest improvement with the timpani and in the lower-register strings-- but it's still a bit muffled sounding. The brass cascades are modestly improved as well. . . but the _strings_?-- the sheen and blending radiance really come out gloriously-- especially so in the last movement of the First and in the first movement of the Sixth.

_How do these performances stack up against the famed late sixties Karajan DG Sibelius symphonies?_

(As I mentioned earlier to a TC member):

_I'll say that I love the DG sixties Karajan Sibelius Four, Five, Six, and Seven as pearls beyond praise for the most part. I think they are the most representative of him at his most refined and beautifully-expressive best; with the exception of the Sixth; but this is entirely a matter of taste and temperament. I like the faster pace of the EMI/Berlin Sixth than the slower pace of the sixties DG incarnation. You might feel otherwise. Both performances are gorgeous. The EMI/Berlin Sixth just sounds more rhythmically tight, more beautifully intoned (if ever-so slightly), and more organic to me; 'organic' as in "perfectly pulsed"-- all of the phrasings just fit my conception of how I'd like to hear the music performed. . . Admittedly, this is entirely subjective; and I'll openly say so from the outset._

I will say that the acquisition of the EMI/Berlin Karajan Sibelius Sixth alone was worth the price of the set; for my money anyway.


----------



## science

View attachment 44059


And after this I'll go to bed!


----------



## opus55

Albinoni: 12 Concertos, Op. 7


----------



## Morimur

*Yasushi Akutagawa: Ellora Symphony; Trinita Sinfonica Rapsodia per Orchestra (Yuasa)*










Yasushi Akutagawa was a leading figure not only in Japanese music but general culture, whose compositions embraced many genres and fields. The 1948 Trinita Sinfonica, characterised by catchy melodies and light-footed ostinatos, was composed during his 'Sino-Soviet' period (1947-1957) when cultural exchanges with the USSR and China brought him into contact with the music of Shostakovich and Kabalevsky, among others. The Ellora Symphony, a savage bacchanal based on erotic visions of pagan India, belongs to Akutagawa's second creative period (1958-1967), when he embraced the new avant-garde trends promoted by Mayuzumi and Takemitsu. In the 1971 Rapsodia, Akutagawa returns to his compositional starting point of ostinato, lyricism and dynamism, only occasionally using avantgarde techniques. The composer himself describes the work as music in which a witch waves a short wand, transforming a Japanese-style Adagio into a fierce Allegro.

_-Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 15 through 17.*


----------



## Oskaar

Editing.................


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander von Zemlinsky*
Opera in one act "The Dwarf."
-Soile Isokoski, Iride Martinez, Andrew Collis, David Kuebler, Lascarro, Obata, et al.
-Gurzenich-Orchestra Koln & Frankfurter Kantorei/James Conlon.

*Richard Strauss*
Symphonia Domestica.
Don Quixote.
-Raphael Wallfisch, cellist.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. IV in C Major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta.

*Hans Gal*
String Quartet no. I
Piano Works (Sonata op. 28, Suite op. 24, Sonatina, etc.)
-The Edinburgh Quartet.
-Leon McCawley, pianist.


----------



## Morimur

These set pieces by Aldo Clementi reaching from 1956 to 1997 reveal a startling thing about his compositional methods: He uses the same ones over and over again with little variation. Like Marcel Proust, who wrote the same phrase enough times in as many different ways as possible to create a novel, Clementi uses an extremely small array of tones, colors, instruments, tempi, and tonal constructions to make his music. It is as if he were attempting to erect a memorial to something, some lover, some influence -- and one can hear Schumann and Brahms of all people in here as well as Webern and Schoenberg. His lyrical architectures may start along a tone row and find themselves lost in the reverie -- much like Proust or even Mallarme -- of a childhood event, which inevitably is transformed via interval and close harmony into a meditation on longing and loss. Unlike all of his heroes, past and present, however, Clementi leaves the edges out of his music, preferring to allow them to exist only at the margins -- i.e. in the listener's mind. In this way, his music is akin to Morton Feldman's or even Gavin Bryars'. And while it is true there is an intellectual (read: academic) rigorousness to Clementi's approach, there is an emotional basis for all of it. To attempt to articulate, as he does in the "...im Himmelreich," the spiritual terrain of musical history as a continuing force of nature using unconventional rhythms created by celesta and vibes as well as an oboe to "narrate" is to seek to speak what is unspeakable, even unutterable. The crossing rhythmic patterns cancel each other out even as they go further in their inarticulation of the oboe's "speech." Clementi is a fascinating composer because he wears his heart -- and his influences -- on his sleeve. If loss seems to be an overriding concern in his music, it is only because of how late it truly is in his view of Western civilization. Clementi's voice, as gorgeously articulated by the Ives Ensemble and Hat's stellar sound, is that of a gentle prophet of tribulation. _-Thom Jurek_


----------



## PetrB

*John Cage's NOT 4'33'' -- or -- "The Emperor IS clothed."*

John Cage:

_The Seasons_, for orchestra ("John Cage 100," Victoria Symphony, Tania Miller, conductor _Caution! Woman Driver_ :lol:
Winter; Spring, Summer, Fall.


















two well-known piano pieces:
_In a landscape_




_Dream_





a really fine piece for percussion ensemble (played _very well_ with keen enthusiasm 
_Third Construction_


----------



## Oskaar

*MOZART*

*Trio GASPARD -Mozart Trio in C major KV 548 (LIM,KADESHA,HUNTER)*








Mozart​
*www.triogaspard.com
Hyo-Sun Lim,piano
Jonian Ilias Kadesha,violin
Vashti Hunter,cello

more info from uploader in youtube*

A joyfull and entertaining trio from Mozart. 
I think the Trio GASPARD does a fine, sensitive and emotional performance that suits the work
Good sound and the video is nice to watch

*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail 1 - Frans Brüggen - Orkest van de 18e Eeuw - Live concert HD*








Anders Dahlin, Belmonte (tenor)​)

*Part 1 of the concert performance of Mozart's opera Die Entführung aus dem Serail, KV384 (t / m Aria 'aller Arten Martern). Check out part 2: 



 ... Orchestra of the 18th Century & Cappella Amsterdam conducted by Frans Brüggen Anders Dahlin, Belmonte (tenor) Marcel Beekman, Pedrillo (tenor) Michael Tews, Osmin (bass) Cyndia Sieden, Blonde Chen (soprano) Lenneke Windows, Konstanze (soprano) Sabri Saad el tinc, Bassa Selim (speaking voice) Recorded in the Great Hall Concert Hall Frits Philips in Eindhoven on November 9, 2011*

Great production ( Duch language in the acting introduction, german singing)

youtube links

*very nice to hear this superb performance again﻿

Magnificent !!! Thanks for sharing.

Fantastic 'Martern aller' - one of the best versions on YouTube by far.*

*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail 2 - Frans Brüggen - Orkest van de 18e Eeuw - Live concert HD*








Cyndia Sieden, Blonde Chen (soprano)​
youtube comments

*Brilliant ! Thanks

superb - extremely beautiful.

ausgezeichnet.*

*Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Orchestra G-dur K 313 (285C) Emmanuel Pahud.*








Emmanuel Pahud​
*Haydn Ensemble Berlin.*

Really beautiful work, and Pahud is extreemly good!

youtube comments

*hoho... Mozart's music is relaxing. It is comforting your heart! Flute brings you back to childhood....... Emmanuel....I quite like him.... who is the flautist at BPO lor~~~ ^^ ﻿

I've never heard a concerto for flute before--usually just piano or violin. This is a very cool song ﻿

This is so beautiful!  I love playing the flute! ^_^

A great flute virtuoso !

I want Emmanuel to have my babies.*﻿

*Mozart Serenade No 4 K 203 D major Leonidas Kavakos Camerata Salsburg​*
View attachment 44061

Leonidas Kavakos​
Fabulous, intim and relaxed performance of another work, thrown out by the wizard of tone magic.

*videolink*


----------



## Weston

PetrB said:


> John Cage:
> 
> _The Seasons_, for orchestra ("John Cage 100," Victoria Symphony, Tania Miller, conductor _Caution! Woman Driver_ :lol:
> Winter; Spring, Summer, Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two well-known piano pieces:
> _In a landscape_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dream_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a really fine piece for percussion ensemble (played _very well_ with keen enthusiasm
> _Third Construction_


Really nice!

I am listening to the rain, so it's kind of like (some) Cage. Maybe it _is_.


----------



## ptr

*B.A. Zimmermann* - Violin Concerto, Canto di speranza & Ich wante mich und sah an alles Unrecht, das geschah unter der Sonne (ECM 2008)









Thomas Zehetmair, violin; Thomas Demenga, cello; Gerd Böckmann & Robert Hunger-Bühler, sprecher; Andreas Schmidt, bass; WDR Sinfonieorchester, Köln u. Heinz Holliger

*Heiner Goebbels* - Stifters Dinge (ECM)









Heiner Goebbels conception & direction

/otr


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Headphone Hermit

Richard Strauss - Die Frau Ohne Schatten - Birgit Nilsson, Leonie Rysanek etc - Wiener Staatsoper - Karl Bohm









This was one of Bohm's favourite works and here he produces a sumptuous and compelling reading of this opera. Just the thing for a rainy, thundery evening. Still waiting for summer here!


----------



## omega

Sibelius, _Symphony n°7_ and _Rakastava_
London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Colin Davis









Mozart, _Piano Concertos n°17 & n°18_
English Chamber Orchestra | Pianist and conductor : Murray Perahia


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Richard Strauss - Die Frau Ohne Schatten - Birgit Nilsson, Leonie Rysanek etc - Wiener Staatsoper - Karl Bohm
> 
> View attachment 44084
> 
> 
> This was one of Bohm's favourite works and here he produces a sumptuous and compelling reading of this opera. Just the thing for a rainy, thundery evening. Still waiting for summer here!


--
I don't have that one; though I have several others. I have Bohm's earlier incarnation on Decca with the VPO with Rysanek as the Empress, and not Nilsson. How does Bohm's later endeavor compare with his earlier one?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 18 through 21*


----------



## Bas

Dimitri Stepanovich Bortnyansky - Sacred Concertos no. 10 - 16
By Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Valeri Polyansky [dir.], on Chandos









Franz Schubert - Sonata in E-flat D 568, Sonata in A-flat D 557, Sonata in Em D 566
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Julius Röntgen - Violin Concerto in Am, Violin Concert in Fm
By Liza Ferschtman [violin], Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, David Porcelijn [dir.], on CPO









I have no particular idea as to why, but the music touches me today more then ever it has done before. Röntgen is a genius in these concerts!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> I don't have that one; though I have several others. I have Bohm's earlier incarnation on Decca with the VPO with Rysanek as the Empress, and not Nilsson. How does Bohm's later endeavor compare with his earlier one?


Sorry, Flower! Can't answer you from personal experience as I haven't heard the earlier one, but it is favourably reviewed at http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59070 (where it is available for $20!) All I can say, is that it glows and has energy, dynamism and a beautiful soundscape


----------



## Guest

K190, Concertone for 2 Violins in C
Julia Fischer, Gordan Nikolic, violins
Yakov Kriezberg Netherlands Chamber Orchestra

There is not an abundance of recordings to choose from for this piece. The Concertone a less mature work of Mozart's that is often skipped over. Of the three recordings I have, this is my favorite. Listening to it, somehow I feel the Mozartian quality more then the other two. Rather than comparing it to the more mature violin concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante, I try to enjoy the light youthful quality of it. This is Mozart at 18 years of age and that makes it amazing enough.


----------



## Oskaar

*Nicanor Abelardo*

*Nicanor Abelardo - First NOCTURNE - Enzo*








Nicanor Abelardo​
*This hauntingly beautiful piece was composed by Filipino composer Nicanor Abelardo and played by Lorenzo during his recent recital on February 2013. We hope you will like it.*

This is such a beautiful, touching little piece!
Very nice performance.

youtube comments

*Very close to Chopin, this is awesome!

Beautiful music. Excellent performance!!!

It is definately a beautiful composition. And played super by Enzo.*

*Nicanor Abelardo - Piano Concerto (1 of 3)*








Virginia Laico-Villanueva​
*Nicanor Abelardo - Piano Concerto (1st Movement)
Performed by Virginia Laico-Villanueva, solo pianist 
and the Manila Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Molina, conductor*

Fine and rich concerto, with a lot of sadness and melacholy in the undertones. Could also be very moving film music

youtube comments

*Great to hear Nicanor Abelardo's concerto performed by Virginia Laico - Villanueva with the Manila Symphony Orchestra. Thanks for posting.

It is indeed a rare historical feat to be able to witness and hear this ABELARDO PIANO CONCERTO. Congratulations to the organizers that made this event possible, and special felicitations to the piano soloist, Ms. Laico-Villanueva, to MSO for its wonderful support under Maestro Molina, and last but not least, to the facilitator of the BOSENDORFER piano which is always a welcome benefit for a pianist! And certainly, THANK YOU to tbr for uploading this! *

*Nicanor Abelardo-Piano Concerto (2 of 3)*








Arturo Molina, conductor​
youtube comments

*Beautiful music! Like a breath of fresh air! Bravo!

So beautiful. I want to play this concerto but no piece available.*

*Nicanor Abelardo- Piano Concerto (3 of 3)*








Manila Symphony Orchestra​
youtube comments

*It should be that there will be an applause in the ending of the finale...Not in the ending of every movements...sorry for that...but I'm also a Filipino... -_-

BRAVO!*

*Cavatina by Nicanor Abelardo*








Joseph Esmilla​
Nicanor Abelardo (1893-1934) was a Filipino composer well known for his "Kundiman" songs. Aside from Cavatina, he also composed a sonata for violin and piano. Manila Chamber Orchestra Foundation presents Joseph Esmilla, violinist and Rudolf Golez, pianist at the Philamlife Auditorium, January 29, 2010, Manila, Philippines.

A bit amateurish producton and sound, but nicely performed, and it is a reminder of all that grows in the classical world.
And the piece is utterly beautiful!

youtube comments

*So beautiful! - brought tears to my eyes! Thanks for posting.﻿

it is so nice to hear something so beautiful in the internet. thanks for posting

They were at my school today! This piece is frigging BOSS*

*videolink*


----------



## LancsMan

*Schoenberg: Gurrelieder* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI








I admit now to being very limited in my knowledge of Schoenberg. The Gurrelieder, Moses And Aron, Verklarte Nacht and The Three Orchestral Pieces Op.6 is the extent of my Schoenberg 'collection'. Unfortunately I've never heard Schoenberg performed live in concert, and it all too rarely gets much air time - I seem to be making excuses for my lack of familiarity!

The Gurrelieder is an early work - no not quite that simple - it was composed over an extended period and was completed around 1911 when Schoenberg was a rather different composer to the one that commenced the work ten years earlier. This is a work that readily appeals to people who like late romantic music. If I was to dare an observation I would say there seems to be an enormous debt to Wagner in much of the work (with maybe a smidgin of Richard Strauss?). Schoenberg shows himself to be a master of the late romantic orchestra - it's thrilling in many places. The final section of the work (a melodrama) seems to be most interesting and forward looking in the use of 'speech-song' and I find it very compelling.

This is the only performance of the work I am familiar with and it sounds pretty good to my ear.

I really should extend my Schoenberg collection!!


----------



## Blake

Bavouzet - _Debussy: Complete Works for Piano_, Disc 2. Amazing.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in D Major for 2 Oboi d'amore, Cello, Strings & B.c.;
Concerto in B-Flat Major for Oboe, Violin, 2 Transverse flute, 2 Violas & B.c.
(Camerata Köln).


----------



## Morimur

*Vinko Globokar - Der Engel der Geschichte (Brabbins, Tamayo) (2 CD)*










Vinko Globokar is a Slovenian, born in Anderny, France, and a citizen of the world. To mark his seventieth birthday, six of his compositions were performed in Suntory Hall, Tokyo, in August 2004. The central focus was the first performance of Les Otages (The hostages), for large orchestra and sampler. This double SACD is however dominated by the now famous spatial composition Der Engel der Geschichte (The angel of history) performed and recorded in one go at the Festival international des musiques d'aujourd'hui in Strasbourg on September 18, 2004. This large orchestral triptych relates to the painting Angelus novus by Paul Klee and in particular to Walther Benjamin's historical-philosophical interpretation of it: "Its eyes are wide open, its mouth is agape, and its wings are stretched out. The angel of history must look like this. It has turned its face toward the past. Where we see a chain of events, it sees one single catastrophe…" Vinko Globokar advises listeners to "make up their own movies to the music." The Slovenian-French European does not believe in explaining music. And the deeply moving expressiveness of his orchestral trilogy Der Engel der Geschichte, "The angel of history," inspired by Paul Klee's painting "Angelus Novus" and now documented by this recording of the exemplary SWR production, certainly speaks for itself. The listener encounters three disturbing sound images: the first, "Zerfall," refers to the disintegration of Yugoslavia, as is indicated by tape feeds of folk music and military commands; "Mars" turns into a war by proxy fought between live samples; what remains is the hope referred to by the title of the third piece, "Hoffnung." A hope, though, that is all but encouraged by the second composition on the album, Les Otages, inspired by Jean Fautrier's war hostages paintings.


----------



## Bas

Dimitri Shostakovich - Preludes & Fugues no. 1 - 12 
By Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Vaneyes

*Severac*: Piano Works, w. Ciccolini (rec. 1968 - '77).


----------



## LancsMan

*Percy Grainger: Londonderry Air and assorted vocal works* Monteverdi Choir conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on Philips







Very entertaining disc of mainly folk song and dance inspired vocal works. Fun but exquisite at times as well, with occasional darker touches. I particularly like 'Shallow Brown' - based on a sailor's sea-chanty - surprisingly moving.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Sextet in A, Op.48 European String Quartet/Richard Strabl/Wolfgang Herzer

D. Scarlatti: 16 Sonatas George Malcolm

The other side of the marvellous Dvorak disc of which I heard side one this morning, every bit as enjoyable. Then George Malcolm in 16 varied sonatas by Scarlatti, his registrations on the harpsichord are an absolute joy, as is the sheer variety of music on offer here. First class.


----------



## opus55

Stanford: Symphony No. 3 in F minor, Op. 28 "Irish"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, op. 67*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1975]

*Mompou - Cançons i Danses; Preludes 5-7 & 11*
Alicia de Larrocha [RCA Victor Red Seal, rec. 1992-3]

















The Beaux Arts Trio (in their Pressler / Cohen / Greenhouse manifestation) give a precise and controlled performance of Shostakovich's 1944 piano trio No. 2, conveying chilly menace. I can't find a review of this particular recording on line, but it is very good.

Alicia de Larrocha gives us Mompou's piano miniatures, mostly based on existing Catalan folk tunes, and these are lyrical in a late 19th century way. A different composer altogether emerges in the expressionistic Preludes, which are arresting and deeply original works. A soft-focus recording, but a wonderful performance by Alicia de Larrocha, who was the dedicatee of one of the preludes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 23, 24, and 61*


----------



## csacks

Mendelssohn, String Symphony n7, by the Amsterdam Sinfonietta and Lev Markiz. 
A delight for a cloudy evening at the office


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax*

*String Quartet No. 3 in F major (1936)
Lyrical Interlude for String Quartet
Adagio ma non troppo 'Cathaleen-ni-Hoolihan'*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2002]

*Bridge - Phantasy Piano Quartet In F Sharp Minor*
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2013]

More Bax tonight, this time the 3rd Quartet of 1936. A worthwhile, though maybe not a great, string quartet, lovingly played as always by the excellent Magginis.

Bridge's atmospheric, unsettling Phantasy Quartet to finish. A favourite of mine, this version is just as good as the Maggini quartet with Martin Roscoe on Naxos. This piece came at the beginning of his journey towards 'English expressionism'.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Transcendental Studies/Ballade No.2/Elegy No.2/Nuages Gris/La Lugubre Gondola (1st version) Louis Kentner

Two superb Lps of Louis Kentner, this remains one of the best sets of the Transcendental Studies, he is unsurpassed in "Feux Follets" in my opinion, in "Mazeppa" there is a sort of furious grandeur about it that I don't know of in any other performance, Cziffra for instance is as wild but a bit more lightweight in texture somehow, Kentner brings a weight to it that seems to work very well. His whirling snow in "Chasse-Neige" likewise conjures up the storm as no other, and in "Ricordanza", the beauty of his playing is spellbinding. The Ballade No.2 receives a performance that runs the gamut of emotions from A to Z, this is a piece built on an epic scale, with playing to match. Then in the three late pieces Kentner captures the style perfectly, though it's quite different from that which has gone before. What a versatile and adaptable pianist he was. Superb.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor

Marc Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## ProudSquire

*Johann Strauss II*

Unter Donner und Blitz, Op.324 
Rosen aus dem Süden, Op. 388
Frühlingsstimmen, Op.410

Viena Opera Orchestra
Carl Michalski

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 4 in G major
Symphony No. 6 in A minor "Tragic"

Rafael Kubelík
The Bravarian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Alypius

*György Ligeti: String Quartet #1 ("Métamorphoses nocturnes") (1954)*
Performance: Arditti Quartet, _György Ligeti Edition, Vol. 1_ (Sony, 1997)










*György Ligeti, Atmospheres (1961)*
Compilation: _Clear or Cloudy_ (Deutsche Grammophon, 2006)










*György Ligeti, Études pour piano, Premier livre (1985)*
Performance: Pierre-Laurent Aimard, _György Ligeti Edition, Vol. 3_ (Sony, 1997)


----------



## aleazk

A nice selection, with a touch of each of his compositional phases, Alypius!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Stanford: Symphony No. 3 in F minor, Op. 28 "Irish"


--
As I often catch myself saying, "_Uncanny_."

I was just listening to the Stanford Third Symphony a couple of hours ago for the first time-- but with Handley and Ulster on Chandos. . . I like it. It's pleasant reading music. It kind of reminds me of laid-back Dvorak cross-hybridized with Brahms; but with an Anglo flavoring.


----------



## Alypius

aleazk said:


> A nice selection, with a touch of each of his compositional phases, Alypius!


Thanks. You spotted my rationale quite precisely (i.e., one work from each phase). Not to mention: each work is an incredible masterpiece!


----------



## Guest

I'll need a few more listening sessions to absorb these pieces, but they seem very promising--quite powerful and even violent at times. Excellent recording.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> As I often catch myself saying, "_Uncanny_."
> 
> I was just listening to the Stanford Third Symphony a couple of hours ago for the first time-- but with Handley and Ulster on Chandos. . . I like it. It's pleasant reading music. It kind of reminds me of laid-back Dvorak cross-hybridized with Brahms; but with an Anglo flavoring.


I also heard romantic style writing - reminded me of Schumann symphonies. It's quite good and would be interested in hearing his other symphonies.

Now listening to..

Yun Isang: Tapis pour cordes; Gon-Hu for harp and strings


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One can never have too many "Figaros"! 

And the current box set throws in two symphonies (38 & 39) to boot!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Arabella, Countess Almaviva, Countess Madeleine-- Kiri's so unbelievably gorgeous to look at in this documentary; and of course glorious to listen _to_.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As I said... you can never have too many Figaros... or Countess Almavivas for that matter.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> As I said... you can never have too many Figaros... or Countess Almavivas for that matter.


Truer words never spoken. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Karajan '76 EMI En Saga*









Oh my God! The re-engineering on the '76 Karajan EMI _En Saga_ is awesome! You can actually_ hear_ the delicate textures and pianissimos at the beginning of the piece-- which of course you couldn't on the previous slipshod issue. The Berlin horns are just magnificent. I'm listening to it right now as I'm typing. I haven't even heard the great climax yet. . . okay, now I have; it just came on. The horns are good-- but, in all honesty, not even close to the Gibson/SNO on Chandos. . . Still, very good though.


----------



## Weston

*Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte (selections from complete set)*
Daniel Barenboim, piano









Sometimes Mendelssohn comes across as a little frenetic for me, but these pieces are mostly calming, suitable for a nightcap. I'm enjoying the not so famous ones which I call "Songs Without Names."


----------



## senza sordino

Continuing my week of Elgar I'm listening to 
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, all five of them. I can't remember the last time I listened to all five. The first is so recognizable, and the fourth and fifth are quite nice and enjoyable. 
Serenade for Strings
and The Enigma Variations.

I can't find an image of my old cd, but it's probably this performance.


----------



## samurai

Felix Mendelssohn--*Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.56 {"Scottish"} and Symphony No.4 in A Major, Op.90 {"Italian"}, *both works traversed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.10; Symphony No.5 in E Minor, Op.9 and Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.60. *All three works feature the London Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Witold Rowicki.
Robert Schumann--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.97 {"Rhenish"} and Symphony No.4 in D Minor, *again featuring Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart *

Violin Concertos
Violin Concerto No 4 in D, K 218
Violin Concerto No 5 in A, K 219 "Turkish"
_*Zukerman/Barenboim*_
English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim conducting

From the liner notes:

Probably one of the most striking coincidences in musical history occurred in 1775: In that year, in Paris, Francois Tourte began to perfect what was to become the modern violin bow at the same time that Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, in Salzburg, composed his five violin concertos. That these works were composed for the traditionally shortnecked instrument of the period, with its short, outward curving bow, gives rise to a fascinating speculation: What difference would Tourte's improved bow have made to Mozart in writing the concertos?

"Every difference in the world!" would probably have been the reply of Leopold Mozart . . .


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Serenade for String Orchestra in E major
Berlioz: Harold en Italie


----------



## science

View attachment 44119


I think these used to be cool and I still like them.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 5 in F Major, 'The Dream' (Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

2 CDs of utter gorgeousness. Dutoit's Montreal Ravel recordings must be amongst the best music making he has ever committed to disc.


----------



## science

View attachment 44122


This really is very beautiful. Once you're ok with the Sprechstimme, it turns out to be a really lovely work. It's amazing that Schoenberg could make music so creative and so beautiful at the same time.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.21: Schubert In 1817 And 1818

Edith Mathis, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Today's drivetime is a 2001 Janacek recording on Harmonia Mundi. I have no other version of the works for comparison but neither do I feel the need to find one as this one hits the spot for me.


----------



## ptr

Kleines Morgen Musik:

*Bruno Mantovani* - D'un rêve parti (Aeon 2002)
(Jazz Connotation (1998), for piano / Les Danses interrompues (2000), for ensemble / D'un rêve parti (1999), for ensemble / Bug (1997), for clarinet / Appel d'air (2000), for flute and piano / Früh (1998), for flute)









Ensemble Alternance u. Bruno Mantovani
(Jay Gottlieb, piano; Jacques Ghestern, violin; Pierre-Henri Xuereb, viola; Alexis Descharmes, cello; Jean-Luc Menet, flute; Takashi Yamane, clarinet (2-3); Philippe Berrod, clarinet (4))

*Clemens Gadenstaetter* - Cosmic Sense (Kairos 2004)









Florian Müller, piano; Klangforum Wien u. Mark Foster

/ptr


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op.16
Scarlatti: Sonatas K.87/135
Liszt: Impromptu in F-sharp/Valse Oubliee No.1
Scriabin: Etude in D-sharp Minor, Op.8 No.12
Schubert: Impromptu in B-flat, D.935 No.2
Schubert-Tausig: Marche Militaire Vladimir Horowitz

Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast, Op.30 No.1 Richard Lewis/Royal Choral Society/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
German: Dances from "Henry VIII"/"Nell Gwyn" Pro Arte Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Warlock: Capriol Suite
Britten: Simple Symphony Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

One of Horowitz's finest recordings from his latter years. Kreisleriana is superb, absolutely spellbinding, always a wonderful interpreter of this score, the years had not dimmed his ability to shine the most perceptive light on the inner recesses of Schumann's mind, and I don't think anyone has ever played the final piece to greater effect than he does here. I love the Liszt Impromptu, a shimmering, wistful piece of music that hardly anybody plays, it is beautiful. The Marche Militaire arranged by Tausig (with a coda by Horowitz) is great fun, and the whole recital is really a joy from start to finish. 
Then more delights from the Sargent box. Hiawatha's Wedding Feast is a supreme example of the secular cantata, and receives here its finest performance on disc. Richard Lewis is wonderful in "Onaway Awake, Beloved", the Royal Choral Society sing with supreme passion and commitment, and the Philharmonia Orchestra play likewise, this is a disc that everyone who loves choral music should possess. It's also a great pleasure to have Edward German's dances in such idiomatic performances, these are a delight to play as piano duets, which I have done in the past, and hope to in the future if I ever meet anyone so inclined! The Capriol Suite is a great favourite of mine and the Simple Symphony rounds off a well filled disc very nicely. *Bravo.*


----------



## Oskaar

*Claudio Abbado 1*









Claudio Abbado

*Sergei Prokofiev - Scythian Suite - Claudio Abbado (Full HD 1080p)*​
*Sergei Prokofiev (1891-953)

♪ Scythian Suite, Op.20 (1916)

Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela

Claudio Abbado

Lucerne Culture and Congress Center (KKL), 2010

(Full HD 1080p)*

Brilliant presentation, and a very good performance.
This work is full of drama and tention without overuse of loud poverfull effects. The drama and tention is there also in the calm passages.

*youtube comments

Gustavo Dudamel was in the audience!!!
﻿
Wonderful!

good vs evil﻿*

*Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No 1 in F major, BWV 1046 - Abbado*








Johann Sebastian Bach​
*Johann Sebastian Bach
Brandenburg Concerto No 1 in F major, BWV 1046

1 [no tempo indication]
2 Adagio
3 Allegro
4 Menuet - Trio I - Menuet da capo - Polacca - etc

Orchestra Mozart
Claudio Abbado, conductor

Reggio Emilia, April 2007*

It took me long to open up for Bach, just because the material is so enormous, and because I had problems liking all the vokal and harpischord works. Now I like both, and are exploring coinsisently bit for bit. There are always a sence of calm and elegance ofer Bach

*Mahler - Symphony No.5 - Abbado - Lucerne Festival Orchestra 2004*








Gustav Mahler​*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No.5
Claudio Abbado
Lucerne Festival Orchestra, 2004

0:00 - Opening
I.
0:55 - Traeurmarsch. In gemessenem Schritt. Streng. Wie ein Kondukt
13:36 - Stürmisch bewegt. Mit grösster Vehemenz
II.
28:20 - Scherzo. Kräftig, Nicht zu schnell.
III.
45:17 - Adagietto. Sehr langsam.
53:49 - Rondo-Finale. Allegro-Allegro giocoso. Frisch.
1:10:10 - Credits*

*Edit:* After listening to the whole syphony, I think I can say: *This is the best symphony I have ever heard! It seems to conatain everything. It is so rich and colourfull. I have avoyded mahler because of the length of the symphonies, and the pre-thaughts of difficulty and unreachness and seriousity. I am glad I am over that border now! The performance is fantastic! Abbado is looking like he threat his new born child. Such commitment! Lovely to see conductors so totally "into" the music with face and body and soul. Terrific! Video production is top notch, and sound is very good
*
youtube comments

*It's amazing to see someone in the last few years of their life conducting with such energy. RIP﻿

Probably the greatest conductor of the last 40 years...﻿

BRAVO ABBADO!!! See you soon!﻿

Rest In Peace. Thank you for the incredible interpretations.*

*videolink*


----------



## ptr

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg* - Trio for Strings, Op. 48 / Sonatina for Violin and Piano in D major, Op. 46 / Sonate for solo violin No. 3, Op.126 / Concertino for Violin, Op. 42 / Symphony no 10 in A minor (ECM)









Kremerata Baltica u. Gidon Kremer, violin

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

Computer issues over the past few days have occupied all of my free time  However, they are all sorted out! Yay!









I got back on track with my quest to finish listening to all of Joseph Haydn's symphonies. Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica in symphonies No. 96, 97 and 98.









Turned next to some Mozart Divertimentos. Jiri Malat leads the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester in Divertimentos No. 7, 1 & 2 (K. 205, 113 and 131).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat minor (Peter Rösel; Kurt Masur; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).


----------



## shadowdancer

3rd day....
A different style but a lot of "motivation"....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 44121
> 
> 
> 2 CDs of utter gorgeousness. Dutoit's Montreal Ravel recordings must be amongst the best music making he has ever committed to disc.


That Dutoit_ Daphnis et Chloe _was one of the first classical pieces I ever bought; and it really sunk its hook into me. I really like Dutoit's "_Une barque sur l'ocean_" as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

science said:


> View attachment 44122
> 
> 
> This really is very beautiful. Once you're ok with the Sprechstimme, it turns out to be a really lovely work. It's amazing that Schoenberg could make music so creative and so beautiful at the same time.


Schafer and Boulez do that_ Pierrot Lunaire_ just so _gorgeously_: rhythm, clarity of texture, vocal expressions-- nothing amiss.


----------



## Oskaar

*Claudio Abbado 2*

*Alban Berg - Lulu Suite - Anna Prohaska, Claudio Abbado (Full HD 1080p)*

View attachment 44141

Alban Berg (1885-1935)​
*♪ Lulu Suite (1934)

View attachment 44142

Anna Prohaska, soprano​
Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela
Claudio Abbado

Lucerne Festival at Easter
Lucerne Culture and Congress Center (KKL), 2010

(Full HD 1080p)*

Such calm and adventurous music! Really a pleasure to here and watch this. The music reminds me of icey cold water, running from a mountai glasier through unspoiled nature with rich bird and animal life, sometimes raw and brutal.
Performance is brilliant, Abbado was obviously one of the really great.
Video presentation is also very good, with great sound, and a producer wery close to the music played. Really reccomended!

*A Russian Night - Claudio Abbado, Hélène Grimaud - Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky (HD 1080p)*








Rachmaninov








Tchaikovsky








Stravinsky​
*TCHAIKOVSKY: The Tempest, op.18
RACHMANINOV: Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor, Op.18
STRAVINSKY: L'Oiseau de feu

Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Recorder live at Lucerne Festival in Summer, 22 August 2008*

youtube comments

*Abbado seems to have been a true gentleman, not only a great conductor. Again the wonders of Youtube and the net etc etc...what a fabulous technological world we can now enjoy. What would Melba and Caruso have made of it?

Magnificent indeed! What a marvelous orchestra and what a great Maestro. Death showed once more its utmost lack of decorum to tear away from us such a great musician.﻿

Magnificent﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Don Carlo*









'Ca-ball-e', 'all-the-way'. . . right behind Callas and Freni, that is.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Gorgeous singing. Magnificent opera.


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Oboe Concerto in A Minor, RV 461

Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum Leipzig -- Burkhard Glaetzner, oboe


----------



## Morimur

*Tomas Luis de Victoria - Sacred Works (EPU, Noone) (10 CD)*










_Gramophone Awards 2012
Best of Category - Early Music_

Universal Spain have, over recent years, been releasing new recordings of works by the Spanish Renaissance composer Tomás Luis de Victoria (1548-1611), who stands alongside Palestrina and Lassus as one of the greatest composers of his age.

The recordings were made by highly-regarded British Early Music group Ensemble Plus Ultra under Michael Noone ("a crack squad" -Early Music Today), who won critical acclaim for CDs of Morales and other Spanish composers on the Glossa label ("breathtakingly beautiful" - BBC Radio 3, CD Review).

Altogether, 10 CDs of Victoria's works have been released (the final two as recently as May 2011). Now we have seized the opportunity, in the year when we commemorate the 400th anniversary of Victoria's death (27 August), to bring all of these recordings together in a single box that forms a remarkable wide-ranging compendium of works mainly from the Madrid period of his life (1586-1611).

It is undoubtedly the largest collection available of Victoria's music, with over 90 works on the 10 CDs, including three masses and six Magnificats never previously recorded - as well as many of the favourite motets and masses of the Victoria canon.

These recordings have never before been available outside Spain.

_-Presto Classical_


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Strauss*
Opera (Musical Drama) in one act "Salome."
-Cheryl Studer, Hiestermann, Rysanek, Terfel, Bieber, Maus, Mok, et al.
-The Orchestra der Deutschen Oper Berlin/Giuseppe Sinopoli.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphonies nos. 0, VIII, & IX.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim (Symphony no. 0).
-The Berlin Philharmonic/Gunther Wand (Symphony no. VIII).
-The Berlin Philharmonic/Daniel Barenboim (Symphony no. IX).

*Hans Gal*
Piano Trio in E major, op. 18.
Piano Trio in G major, op. 48b.
-Doris Adam, pianist.
-Karin Adam, violinist.
-Christoph Stradner, cellist.


----------



## opus55

oskaar: thank you for all those HD video links!

Sibelius: Finlandia
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## Orfeo

ptr said:


> *Mieczyslaw Weinberg* - Trio for Strings, Op. 48 / Sonatina for Violin and Piano in D major, Op. 46 / Sonate for solo violin No. 3, Op.126 / Concertino for Violin, Op. 42 / Symphony no 10 in A minor (ECM)
> 
> View attachment 44136
> 
> 
> Kremerata Baltica u. Gidon Kremer, violin
> 
> /ptr


Nice album! I played that just recently. The performances are steller and chic, even if the music is a challenge to understand.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Symphonia Sacrae III*


----------



## Orfeo

ShropshireMoose said:


> It is a terrific concerto, there is also a good recording by Peter Donohoe on EMI. It was played superbly by Shura Cherkassky, who recorded it twice, though he used the version by Siloti, which cuts down the second movement a lot, it does mean that the concerto has a more classical proportion, though I'd never want to be without a version that gives Tchaikovsky's music in full, but Cherkassky's scintillating bravura in the outer movements is incomparable. I have also a broadcast of him playing it when he was 80 (with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Roger Norrington), and I've never heard the finale played with such vim and vigour, it has an unbridled energy that makes Donohoe sound almost lethargic!


I agree. Barry Douglas (with Slatkin/RCA) as well as Pletnev (with Fedoseyev/Virgin Classics)are likewise excellent. And I agree with the growing sentiment that this Concerto is undervalued (and better than the First I dare say).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King*

Julius Eastman, Baritone.

I just stumbled on Roy Hart's work last night, an actor and voice-artist with an eight-octave range. Davies wrote his Eight Songs for him. If I hadn't heard Roy Hart first, I would be totally weirded out by this piece, but now that I have a frame of reference, it makes sense.

On this recording, Mr. Eastman gets quite a workout. It's like Pierre Lunaire on steriods and psychotropics.


----------



## Vasks

*Boulez - Sur Incises - DG*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Tortelier Carmen Suite*









This cd is so much fun. The recording quality is absolutely stellar. The way Tortelier does the overture has to be my favorite of all time.

Too bad the overcast Southern California weather doesn't live up to the music. . . but no matter: we make our own sunshine by just putting this into the cd player. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## rrudolph

Beethoven: Piano Sonata Op. 90/Schubert: Piano Sonata D958/Chopin: Preludes Op. 28 #2, 6-11, 13 &19/Schuman: Noveletten Op. 21 #2 & 4/Fantasiestuck Op. 12 #5








Schumann (Clara): Konzertsatz in F minor/Mendelssohn (Fanny): Piano Trio in D minor Op. 11/Farrenc: Clarinet Trio in E flat Op. 44/Grandval: Deux Pieces


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Richard Strauss* birthday (1864), Aus Italien, Don Juan, w. BPO/Muti (rec. 1989).

View attachment 44154


----------



## ptr

dholling said:


> Nice album! I played that just recently. The performances are steller and chic, even if the music is a challenge to understand.


Indeed, even if I don't quite agree on the "challenge to understand" bit, but that is perhaps down to one's experience of similar music!

Just listened to:

*James Dillon* - East 11th St NY 10003, Windows & Canopies, La femme invisible (NMC 1993)










Music Projects London u. Richard Bernas

Awesome textures!

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stockhausen, Spiral, Realization A*

Eberhard Blum, flute, voice, shortwave receiver.


----------



## Vaneyes

For the passing of *Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos* (1933 - 2014), Faure: Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra, w. de Larrocha/LPO (rec. 1973).

View attachment 44155


Related:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...chestra-conductor-dies-at-80/article19115131/


----------



## Blancrocher

Andre Jolivet's "Trumpet Concerto no. 2."






This is one of my favorite discoveries so far as I explore Jolivet's oeuvre on youtube.


----------



## Antiquarian

Listening to J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No.1 in F major (The Academy of Ancient Music, Dir. C. Hogwood - Editions De L'Oiseau-Lyre 414 187-2). One of my favourites, Bach's first version of the work.


----------



## Vasks

Blancrocher said:


> Andre Jolivet's "Trumpet Concerto no. 2."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite discoveries so far as I explore Jolivet's oeuvre on youtube.


The only things of Jolivet that I do NOT like are his works for String Orchestra.


----------



## rrudolph

Never been the biggest Richard Strauss fan but what the heck, it is his birthday after all...

Strauss: Violin Sonata in E flat Op. 18








Strauss: Festliches Praeludium/Sinfonia Domestica








Strauss: Tod und Verklarung


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hammering Roman Festivals









Choruses









The Engulfed Cathedral


----------



## opus55

Copland: Symphony No. 3


----------



## millionrainbows

Roy Harris: Symphony No. 3 (1938). Still cited as the greatest symphony written by an American, I still am mystified, still trying to penetrate this. It sounds unfocused, wandering, without memorable theme (especially compared to the Copland on this disc). I will get back to you on this one.


----------



## opus55

The Gilbert and Sullivan: Overtures


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Casta Diva"


----------



## cjvinthechair

Won't be listening tomorrow evening, but tonight a concert from those nations who'll be kicking off the World Cup ! Mostly reasonably light music (less so the symphony !):

Radames Gnattali - Concerto for Harp & strings 



Dora Pejacevic - Symphony in F 



Francisco Mignone - Maracatu do Chico Rei 



Boris Popandopulo - Concerto for Xylophone & strings 



Lindembergue Cardoso - Minimalisticamixolidicosaxvox(for tenor sax, chorus & strings) 




(3-2 Brazil - well, maybe !)


----------



## SixFootScowl

This:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Ives

Piano Trio (1911)*
Menahem Pressler (piano); Isidore Cohen (Violin); Bernard Greenhouse ('cello)
(For me, the classic Beaux Arts Trio line-up)
[Philips, rec. 1975]

I thought this was a very strange, even outlandish work when I first heard it. "Old popular songs are juxtaposed with bugle calls, distorted sea shanties, revivalist hymns. The listener, and the performers, have to shift from one musical idiom to another at a moment's notice". Now I think it's a remarkable, and very striking musical invention. 


> This isn't the edgiest or most intense performance of the Piano Trio. But what it lacks in those areas, it makes up for in delicacy and transparency. I've never heard so much inner detail as I have in this version. The Beaux Arts Trio's interpretation works perfectly well on its own terms. For example, listen to the all-important third movement... the Beaux Arts recording has Brahmsian, melancholy warmth that's wonderfully engaging.
> 
> Music Web International












This is the modern CD box set cover - I posted the LP cover yesterday when I listened to the Shostakovich #2 which is on the other side.


----------



## Mahlerian

Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Tod und Verklaerung
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt








Birthday today.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Birthday today.


You bet!!!  :cheers:

Currently listening to R. Strauss' Don Quixote performed by Yo Yo Ma.

You can all imagine how I'm gonna flip out next year for Glazunov's 150th in August.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Tod und Verklaerung
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> View attachment 44175
> 
> 
> Birthday today.


--
Happy Birthday, Mahlerian! The gods smile upon you. The proof is in your latest acquisition._ ;D_


----------



## rrudolph

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Now, now, Marschallin Blair. I believe Mahlerian was referring to Richard Strauss' birthday... which you, as a sworn Straussian, should know. :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Now, now, Marschallin Blair. I believe Mahlerian was referring to Richard Strauss' birthday... which you, as a sworn Straussian, should know. :lol:


Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Blonde-moment inadvertence trumps all. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

How right you are.

Hey, I try.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I spent the morning at the ophthalmologist's for a yearly check-up. As usual, she dilated my pupils so that for the next 6 hours or so I couldn't see right and had to wear sunglasses. No better excuse than this to just lay about and listen to music. Last night I only heard half of this recent purchase... so today I listened to it again... all the way through:










As it's Richard Strauss' birthday, I followed this with:


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You bet!!!  :cheers:
> 
> Currently listening to R. Strauss' Don Quixote performed by Yo Yo Ma.
> 
> You can all imagine how I'm gonna flip out next year for Glazunov's 150th in August.


Same here (re. Glazunov). Interesting though, I was playing Strauss for two days (incl. Don Quixote yesterday featuring Wallfisch, Jarvi, and the RSNO) and did not even realize that today is his birthday. Strangely enough, this kind of (near) coincidence happened a number of times before.


----------



## shadowdancer

Keeping the Strauss birthday movement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier


Ambrosia of the gods; brought to you by the Goddess Herself, Dame Elisabeth Schwarzkopf.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Violin concerto - Julia Fischer

Terrific performance and the recording is stunning!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Hail King Richard!*

























Hail King Richard!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Richard Strauss - Salome - Catherine Malfitano, Bryn Terfel - Wiener Phil - Christoph von Dohnanyi









I'd ask Mrs Hermit to get her fans out and dance _that_ dance .... but she's currently drying her hair instead. Think I'll make myself cheese and crackers and pour myself a large vodka on ice as an alternative


----------



## Oskaar

*Opera 1​*
*Vincenzo Bellini, Norma (2011)​*







Fabrizio Maria Carminati








Dimitra Theodossiu​
*Director: Mario Pontiggia
Conductor Fabrizio Maria Carminati

Cast: Dimitra Theodossiu, Fabio Sartori, Ruxandra Donose, Carlo Colombara*

I am not going into the plot in operas I listen to yet, just enjoy the music, artist presentations, cloths and scenery. Very entertaining.
This is fabulous stuff!

*Tosca - Ópera completa, subtitulada en español*​
Uploaders info google translated from spanish
*Tosca's argument is political, cutting insert in a historic setting that is truthful Europe 1800, and in the midst of Napoleon's invasion of Italy (Battle of Marengo) after their revolutionary ideas.*








Hildegard Behrens








Plácido Domingo​
*Floria Tosca Hildegard Behrens
Mario Cavardossi Plácido Domingo
Il barone Scarpia Cornell MacNeil
Cesare Angelotti James Courtney
Il sagrestano Italo Tajo
Spoletta Anthony Laciura
Sciarrone Russell Christophee

Metropolitan Opera, 1985*

youtube comments

*you listen to this and you know you are experiencing beauty

what a dream cast

Excelente Opera ﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Richard Strauss - Salome - Catherine Malfitano, Bryn Terfel - Wiener Phil - Christoph von Dohnanyi
> 
> View attachment 44185
> 
> 
> I'd ask Mrs Hermit to get her fans out and dance _that_ dance .... but she's currently drying her hair instead. Think I'll make myself cheese and crackers and pour myself a large vodka on ice as an alternative


No, no. . . by all means, give her the Versace-chic, pole-dancer get up. . . to honor Strauss of course.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> Happy Birthday, Mahlerian! The gods smile upon you. The proof is in your latest acquisition._ ;D_


Thanks....you're a few months late, though!


----------



## rrudolph

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 28 "Praise God, the year now draws to a close"

For the first Sunday after Christmas - Leipzig, 1725

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> No, no. . . by all means, give her the Versace chic pole-dancer get up. . . to honor Strauss of course.


I rather suspect she'd stick the pole somewhere where it would hurt me a lot


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> I rather suspect she'd stick the pole somewhere where it would hurt me a lot


Hey, who's afraid of Virginia Woolfe?


----------



## dgee

The "HBD liebe Richard" has passed by where I live, but to honour it in style I'm having this:









I know it's not all in the best possible taste but I still love it - the dreamy afternoon music is especially gorgeous and "Ganz die Mama/Ganz der Papa" always make me laugh


----------



## Tsaraslondon

How about these? I don't have time to listen to them tonight, but they go on the pile for tomorrow.

















The former is the best of Welitsch's broadcasts of the complete opera, though the earlier recording of the last scene, conducted by Lovro von Matacic is even better.

*Der Rosenkavalier* is in English, with Dernesch as a wonderful Marschallin and Baker superb as Octavian. She is also the Composer in the Prologue of *Ariadne auf Naxos*, which is also included in the set.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Richard Strauss - Ein Heldenleben


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hey, who's afraid of Virginia Woolfe?


Believe me, upsetting Mrs H is a much scarier proposition than a long-deceased author (or a scary play about relationship breakdown)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Weinberg
String Quartet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 35 (1946)
String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 66 (1959)
String Quartet No. 15, Op. 124 (1980)*
Quatuor Danel [cpo, 2009]

Three more Weinberg Quartets. The 6th is again rather derivative (Shostakovich-ian), whilst the 15th is more clearly a work of originality. The 8th seemed rather elusive and I'll have to hear it again. I have been enjoying the later quartets the most as I trawl through the Danel Quartet's cpo cycle.










*
Beethoven
Piano Trio No. 11 in G major, Op.121a:* 10 Variations on Wenzel Müller's song 'Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu'
Beaux Arts trio [Philips, 1979]

From the Decca set of the complete LvB piano trios. A favourite work of mine, which apparently was begun in 1803 (the variations) but substantially added to and revised (the introduction substantially so) in 1816 and possibly as late as 1824. The result is enjoyable - and Beethoven's variations are always inventive.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Believe me, upsetting Mrs H is a much scarier proposition than a long-deceased author (or a scary play about relationship breakdown)


---
I think Liz is pretty damn scary in the film. She reminded me of my grandmother when I was a kid: same habits, same temperament.


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Believe me, upsetting Mrs H is a much scarier proposition than a long-deceased author (or a scary play about relationship breakdown)


Amen to that!


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> I rather suspect she'd stick the pole somewhere where it would hurt me a lot


By coincidence, I actually went for colonoscopy last Monday. Of course I had the benefit of general anesthetic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nielsen

Symphony No. 1*
San Francisco SO, Blomstedt [Decca, 1989]

Picked up from a charity shop for £1 the other week. I bought the other Nielsen symphonies in 1989, why I never bought the 1st / 6th coupling I don't know.












> Strauss... birthday


OK: Happy Birthday, Richard - but my way: 

*Richard Strauss

Sonata for Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 18*
Augustin Dumay, violin; Louis Lortie, piano
[Onyx, 2013]


----------



## SimonNZ

Arne: Eight Overtures - Christopher Hogwood, cond.

I wont show the image every time, but the next fifty L'Oiseau-Lyre albums I post will probably be from the Baroque box which arrived this morning:


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hey, who's afraid of Virginia Woolfe?


Mr. Woolfe!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Mr. Woolfe!


HaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! . . . Oh my am I gasping for air. . . Great. . . Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> HaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! . . . Oh my am I gasping for air. . . Great. . . Ha. Ha. Ha.


Another one might be scared, besides Mr. Woolfe; their son Peter. So that's Peter and the (Mr.) Woolfe.


----------



## Guest

Here's another technically formidable and highly musical young guitarist (born 1980). His program consists of semi-thorny British works, that in the case of Maw and Northcott for sure, test the limits of playability. Hatzinikolaou, however, never sounds strained nor loses his beautiful tone. Excellent sound.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Sinfonia Concertante in G Major

Peter Gulke leading the Symphony Orchestra Wuppertal -- Ida Bieler, violin -- Jean Claude Gerard, flute


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> HaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! . . . Oh my am I gasping for air. . . Great. . . Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> hpowders: Another one might be scared, besides Mr. Woolfe; their son Peter. So that's Peter and the (Mr.) Woolfe.


Tyranny- It's What's For Dinner


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Happy Heldenleben Birthday Richard!*









The fanfare at the begining of _A Hero's Deeds in Battle __by_ Richard is _for_ Richard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*The Countess Sends Her Regards*









_Richard, sendet der Marschallin ihre Grüße._


----------



## Alfacharger

Ned Rorem short orchestral works.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Alfacharger... I quite like Ned Rorem myself... but dammit man! This is Strauss Day! You need to put Ned aside and put on something by the divine Richard.

From _Daphne_... I'm moving to the exquisite _Four Last Songs_:










While searching Amazon for the above image I discovered that this...










... is selling for an unbelievable $6.39!!! Strauss sung by the inimitable Della Casa for the price of a fast-food restaurant "value" meal?! Outrageous!!!

I'm tempted to pick up a second copy.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> Tyranny- It's What's For Dinner


I was really reaching with that one. Flirting with the "corny" realm.


----------



## Cosmos

Lutoslawski, Concerto for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Boyce's Eight Symphonies Op.2 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Alfacharger

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Alfacharger... I quite like Ned Rorem myself... but dammit man! This is Strauss Day! You need to put Ned aside and put on something by the divine Richard.


Ok, I'll play Strauss' third symphony!!! along with some songs.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schumann *

String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
String Quartet No. 2 in F major









*Dvořák*

Symphony No. 8 in G major









A lovely revisit to the Schumann quartets. I'd be remiss to not mention how beautiful these quartets truly are.


----------



## Weston

*Asger Hamerick: Choral-Symphony No. 7*
Thomas Dausgaard / Danish National Symphony Orchestra / Danish National Choir









Has its moments. The album cover is deceptive. This is not a disc of the latest chill-wave dull-step techno illbient-core glitch hop funktronica. It's over the top late romantic bombast at its most fist pumping in the air extravagant. Or in other words, crank it up!


----------



## Oliver




----------



## bejart

Frantisek Adam Mica (1746-1811): String Quartet No.8 in C Major

Talich Quartet: Petr Messiereur and Jan Kvapil, violins -- Jan Talich, viola -- Evzen Rattay, cello


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival ---
Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in D Major, Op.9, No.1

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Germiniani's Six Concerti Grossi Op.3 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Blake

Bolet - _Liszt: Piano Works_, Disc 1. It's time I get into this composer, and I'm liking what I'm hearing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Happy Birthday Strauss! Again, And With More Pedal!*


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 44207


That was my first encounter with Strauss, on LP!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> That was my first encounter with Strauss, on LP!


_"The Force is strong with this one." __;D_


----------



## Weston

*Ernst Krenek: Symphony No.2, Op.12*
Lothar Zagrosek / Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra









Whew! This new-to-me work is kicking my fundament!

According to Allmusic this symphony is "atonal and dedicated to his wife-to-be Anna Mahler, daughter of the composer Gustav Mahler." Well, I don't know. I think a lot of fiancees would have second thoughts. It's kind of unrelenting in places. The reviewer goes on to say, "you could play passages of this symphony for friends and they might not even notice its atonality." Okay TC members. Atonality is a thing. This reviewer used the term twice in one paragraph, but the reviewer is correct. I would not have guessed it as atonal other than from its title having no key indication.

He also says, "Neither, however, would they notice the presence of recognizable melodies or even a hint of humor." Well now, that's just insulting. My friends are pretty discerning and both humor and melody are obvious on first hearing to me. (Well, I thought I heard flashes of humor here and there.) But a lot of the work is grim too.

So, ignoring the reviewer completely I'm finding this a richly rewarding though sometimes bleak landscape of shifting moods and drama. It's also really large. both in length, scope and in orchestral forces. However I'm finding the orchestration itself a little lackluster compared to the composer's contemporaries, but that's not a deal breaker. I think the work warrants repeated listens to get more out of it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Notes From the EMI Karajan Sibelius Box Set*









The Fourth Symphony in this box set was recorded in 1976 at the Philharmonie in Berlin. Considering the notoriously damp acoustic of that venue, the sound is unbelievably good; the strings and brass are magnificent; though the timpani sounds a bit muffled. The strings shine, glow, and blend_ beautifully_. I still like Karajan's late-sixties Seventh better-- the opening bars of the DG reading are more masculine and epic sounding; but this EMI re-issue has an unbelievably forgiving and lush string timbre captured in the refurbishment that the DG doesn't have. The first movement just does me in. Is that an aurora borealis I see outside my window?


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Don Quixote










My collection must be growing. Had little bit of trouble finding this box set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Strauss: Don Quixote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection must be growing. Had little bit of trouble finding this box set.


--
I know I'm blaspheming by even asking this on King Richard's birthday, but have you heard Zinman's _Barber_? If you _haven't_ you really _should be_ flush with expectation.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Lesser-known Martinu*









I just got this today.

For the _Niponari_, what's original in the compositions isn't interesting; and what's interesting certainly isn't original. The best cut, track number six's "A Look Back"-- has the progression of Debussy's "_Fêtes_" and then it segues into _Pelleas et Melissande_-- but it's delightful in its charming, miniature way; and still worth the price of the cd for me.

The _Czech Rhapsody _is stylistically all over the place. Unlike the _Nipponari_, it's very much Martinu's own idiom; though there are some louder sections that are reminsicent of Mahler; and a smaller phrasing that seems to be taken from the last movement of Saint-Saens O_rgan Symphony_. . . a sprawling thrity-six minute piece, but with some heroics and beauty to it here and there. All in all, a fun ride.


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann Double and Triple Concertos - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> Brahms Violin concerto - Julia Fischer
> 
> Terrific performance and the recording is stunning!


Forgot to mention that I bought it for less than £2 in a charity shop. Even better!


----------



## worov




----------



## Badinerie

40 years ago this summer was the first time I heard a Richard Strauss work all the way through. Previously it was just the Theme from 2001 the Movie which was a big hit that I heard. At School in Scotland during music lessons our music teacher introduced the class to Richard Strauss via Till Eulenspiegl and Don Juan. 
We boys in the class were enraptured, as the Teacher was a young beautiful blonde student teacher from North Carolina USA. We all had a serious crush on her! I was probably the only one in the class who actually enjoyed the music. She was only there for a year but made a big impression ( Professionally of course !) Introducing us to what is now called Americana as well as contemporary music. being only 14, I couldnt afford to buy the LP even though it was a CFP budget issue.

During the last week of summer term before she left to go home to the US,some of the girls in our class had been teasing me about my name and she stuck up for me saying "Ronald is a lovely name for a lovely boy!" then asked me to the front of the class where she handed me her own copy of the album and gave me a peck on the cheek which brought forth much whooping and whistling from the whole class, and a bright red face from me. Very naughty of her. I was a real hero of the entire school for the rest of the week and the following autumn term though.

Here it is. Forty years on somewhat the worse for wear but loaded with many memories. Don Juan playing as I type.

Happy Birthday Mr Strauss and THANK YOU!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Today's drivetime is another Naxos bargain basement CD but worth twice the price.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Edvard Grieg, Piano Concerto in A minor (Annerose Schmidt; Kurt Masur; Dresdner Philharmonie).









F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor (The London Haydn Quartet).


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder edition, Vol.12: The Young Schubert

Adrian Thompson, tenor, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Oskaar

*Opera 2*

*TCHAIKOVSKY - THE QUEEN OF SPADES - VIENNA 1992* (in russian)








Pjotr Tsjajkovskij​
Uploaders info google translated from russian
*Tchaikovsky. "Queen of Spades". Opera in three acts to a libretto by M. Tchaikovsky story of Alexander Pushkin. The performance of the Vienna Opera. 1992Hermann / Hermann - Vladimir Atlantov / Vladimir AtlanteanLisa / Liza - Mirella Freni / Mirella FreniCountess / The Countess - Martha Mödl / March MedleyTomsky / Count Tomsk - Sergei Leiferkus / Sergei LeiferkusEletsky / Prince Eletskii - Vladimir Chernov / Vladimir ChernovPolina / Polina - Vesselina Kasarova / Veselin KazarovaMasha - Yvette TannenbergHousekeeper - Anna GondaChekalinsky - Wilfried GahmlichSurin - Rudolf MazzolaMaster of Ceremonies - Peter JelositsChaplitsky - Franz KasemannNarumov - Peter KövesConductor / Conductor - Seiji Ozawa / Seiji Ozawa.Chor & Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper / Chorus and Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera*

I dont understand russian, but really enjoy it anyways.
Quite good sound and picture quality. Singing and stage presentation is very good, and I find this very entertaining to watch. Tchaikovsky` composision is brilliant

*Rossini - Il Turco in Italia (complet - ST it-eng-esp-fr-de)​*







Gioachino Rossini








Cecilia Bartoli​
Uploaders info google translated from french
*Opera buffa ("Opera buffa") in 2 acts by Gioachino Rossini, created August 14, 1814 at La Scala in Milan Italian libretto by Felice Romani ST: italiano, English, Espanol, French, deutsch Conductor: Franz Welser-Möst Orchestra and Choir of the Zurich Opera House Staging (2002): Cesare Lievi Achieving the Opernhaus (April 2002): Thomas Grimm Donna Fiorilla young Neapolitan: Cecilia Bartoli (soprano) Selim, the Turkish prince: Ruggero Raimondi (bass) Don Geronio, husband Fiorilla Paolo Rumetz (bass) Don Narciso, lovers Fiorilla: Reinaldo Macias (tenor) Prosdocimo, poet Oliver Widmer (baritone) Zaida, Bohemian: Judith Schmid (mezzo-soprano) Albazar Valery Tsarev (tenor) Poet blower Adriano Poets Bruno Enz - Gerald Stollwitzer Gypsies, gypsy, Turkish, masks: Chorus of the Opernhaus (dir. Ernst Raffelsberger)*

Brilliant sound an picture, and a wonderfull performance!

youtube comments

*Isn't Bartoli a mezzo-soprano?.. (it says "soprano" on the "About" tab)
Anyway, thank you so much for posting this! Such a gem!﻿

A great time for those who love the music of Rossini It is really in the Comedia del Arte.Les vocals Cecilia Bartoli are absolutely evil, and in this directory I do not see who can do better. Ruggero Raimondi is still very comfortable and accurate. thank you very much
(google translated from french)*

*Alexander Borodin - Prince Igor - by Yury Lyubimov - music edit by Pavel Karmanov*








Alexander Borodin








bolshoi theater​
Fantastic and entertaining production! In russian. Subtitles in french.

youtube comments

*This is such a masterpiece. Borodin was a full time medical doctor and chemist with important achievements in those fields but also managed to become one of the masters of Russian music! Amazingly, music was a hobby and avocation for him. How does a person find time for all of those things? It seems unbelievable.

...figured out it is a performance of the Bolshoi, Moscow.

Thank you! Stunning!﻿

Wonderful and beautiful production! The musical edition of Pavel Karamov is fine, although one miss the music edited, but this version is faithful to Borodin. The singers, ballet, chorus and orchestra are magnificent! Thank you for posting!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## dgee

Finding the Henze sweet spot! Nachstuck und Arien then Ariosi for Soprano, Violin and Orchestra

















Finally just the modern inflected, very late romanticism I had been promised but not yet found from him. It's worth persevering!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Goldberg Variations - Christophe Rousset, harpsichord


----------



## Oskaar

edit...................


----------



## ptr

a voyage with Organ..

*Olivier Messiaen* - Various Organ Works (4 CDs, EMI 1992)








...









Olivier Messiaen, organ

/ptr


----------



## Weston

Badinerie said:


> 40 years ago this summer was the first time I heard a Richard Strauss work all the way through.


Wonderful story. A great way to start my day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with Haydn. Antal Dorati leading the Philharmonia Hungarica in Symphonies No. 99 & 100 along with the Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major.









Had to get in on the Richard Strauss birthday bash so I pulled out Eine Alpensinfonie. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.









Went next with Mozart. Serenades No. 1 & 5 (K. 100 & 204). Jiri Malat led the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester.









Lastly was JoAnn Faletta leading the Long Beach Symphony Orchestra in Respighi's 'Botticelli Triptych', Bohuslav Martinu's 'The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca' and Ravel's orchestration of Modest Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition'. I heard the Botticelli on the radio late one night and immediately sought out the exact recording and thus, this disc came into my possession!


----------



## shadowdancer

Another from the type "if you are feeling down, play it loud..."


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Well off the beaten track today.

Lambert's little known, jazz influenced Piano Concerto for Piano and Nine Players is very entertaining and is here coupled to more rare Lambert, the ballet _Mr Bear Squash-you-all Flat_ for narrator and small ensemble, the Piano Sonata and the haunting _Eight Songs of Li Po_ for voice, oboe, clarinet, string quartet and double bass, which I once very nearly got to perform myself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dgee said:


> Finding the Henze sweet spot! Nachstuck und Arien then Ariosi for Soprano, Violin and Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 44221
> 
> 
> View attachment 44222
> 
> 
> Finally just the modern inflected, very late romanticism I had been promised but not yet found from him. It's worth persevering!


How's that _Die Bassariden_ on there?


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Codex Chantilly I (Tetraktys)*










One might argue that ancient codices containing some of the oldest Western repertoire are, in a sense, composers; while some volumes may identify the names of individual composers apart from anonymous works, certain manuscripts have an overall character that suggests a sum of its parts may have a recognizable value in understanding its overall content. That's partly why it's a pity that a complete recording has not, until now, been made of one of the major medieval manuscript sources, even though numerous digital recording formats make the prospect of such a large project easily practical. With Olive Music's Codex Chantilly Vol. 1, Tetraktys -- an early music ensemble led by Kees Boeke and featuring the transparent voices of Jill Feldman and Carlos Mena -- have decided to tackle the big one: the Codex Chantilly, aka Bibliothèque du Musée Condé 564. Compiled between 1400 and 1410 with a couple of additions from perhaps the 1420s, this manuscript is said to reflect the taste of the secular court at Avignon during the last years of the Western Schism, when two bitterly opposed popes claimed leadership of the Roman church and Europeans were obliged to pick their allegiance to one or the other; a situation unthinkable in the twenty first century. None of the music in the Codex Chantilly is sacred, and it's hard to determine whether what motivated its unique virtues in content and style reflects a kind of medieval humanism, just plain decadence, or a combination of the two. Nevertheless, the music in the volume is extremely hard to read owing to its unique type of notation and the inherent strangeness of style among the various pieces included. While the music in the Codex Chantilly relates in a general sense to late medieval practice observed in other manuscripts of that time, by comparison certain pieces sound more likely to have been composed by aliens from outer space than by fourteenth-century composers.

Tetraktys takes a disarmingly simple and practical approach to realizing the music in the Codex Chantilly; texted lines are sung by either Feldman, Mena, or both singers to a bare-bones accompaniment provided by medieval harp, played by Marta Graziolino, and two vielles or vielle and occasional flute, played by Silvia Tecardi and leader Kees Boeke, respectively. This texture is sufficiently varied from piece to piece and never wears thin; the differences between the eight pieces themselves dictate the sense of variety throughout the album. Realizing the music as it lies is certainly enough; there is little to no elaboration among the instruments outside of realizing one strophe of a text a slightly different way as compared to another. Tetraktys has a great command of the rhythmic element in this music; Solage's S'aincy estoit has to have one of the most obtuse and asymmetrical strophes in all of music, almost like a passage from a John Cage number piece. But the way Tetraktys grasps not only the notes but the all important silences between the notes makes it possible for the listener to grasp the subtle cycles within the piece and it does not come off as a continuous outpouring of polyphony as is sometimes such a temptation when one is dealing with old music like this. Moreover, Tetraktys' realization of Je ne puis avoir plaisir is not just a sing-songy tune with a catchy refrain; the virelai has a definite rhythmic profile to it. It also uses the full, long texts with their many verses, so instead of a three-minute pass through one verse of Jacob de Senleches' Je me merveil, you get the full six verses in 14 minutes, which gives the complex musical texture ample time to breathe and sink in.

There is no better musicology than performing a piece of music well and hearing it done that way, and in the course of this project Tetraktys has made some discoveries. While the attribution of the anonymous virelai Je ne puis avoir plaisir to Antonello da Caserta has been established for some time, Tetraktys suggests that a likely candidate for author of the anonymous ballade De quanqu'on peut might be Matteo da Perugia; familiarity with Matteo's distinctive style indicates that this observation is dead on. With Olive Music's Codex Chantilly Vol. 1, that's eight pieces down; only 105 to go. Tetraktys is doing this wholly worthwhile project on its own dime; those interested in supporting this effort, which is estimated to run to 15 CDs, might want to check out www.o-livemusic.com.

_-Dave Lewis_


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Sonata in G Major for Two Violas, Op.21, No.3

Sandor Papp and Janos Fejervari, violas


----------



## csacks

Another rainy day, so lets we warm it up with Mendelssohn´s trios 1 and 2. Yo Yo Ma, Emmanuel Ax and Isaac Perlman


----------



## Rhythm

I kept listening to a few Ferneyhough selections 
until I found this one to enjoy at first listen.

*Liber Scintillarum* (2012) | Brian Ferneyhough


----------



## Oskaar

*The flute​*
*Vivaldi Concerto G minor Flute Bassoon Strings RV 104 Il Giardino Armonico*








Giardino Armonico​
Enjoyable intensive litle Vivaldi concert, beautifully performed and presented. Very fine sound and picture

*Saint-Saens: Romance for Flute and Piano*








Camille Saint-Saens​
*A recording of Romance for Flute and Piano by Camille Saint-Saens. This was recorded at my senior recital at Iowa State University in February 2010. Accompanied by Michiyo Hattori, Piano*

Stunningly beautiful romance played by talented young students. 
Not a profesional tv/videopresentation, but sound is quite good

youtube comments

*This is really lovely! Your high register sounds sweet--not shrill at all. And you have a nice feel for the cadenzas, they don't sound rushed at all, but very natural.﻿

oh and you did a wonderful joy i love your tone xx --Rachael

i love this peice! Your tone is lovely and the section coming up to the kadenzas is really lovely, the way it piushes foward slightly. And you kadenzas were slick and neat! something i find incredibly difficult but i just rush them to get them over with! 11 out of 10 from me! *

*Tian Tian Metzgar, flute: Concerto for Flute and orchestra - Carl Nielsen*

View attachment 44225

Carl Nielsen​
Uploaders info
*Tian Tian Metzgar, flute, with Kevin Aanerud, piano, perform the Concerto for Flute and orchestra (D.F.119) by Carl Nielsen January 3, 2014, at the incredible Opus 4 Studios Bothell, WA. [This movement as performed has been abridged to meet time restrictions.] This is a portion of Tian Tian's Arts Supplement application to Stanford University. This video has not been edited in any manner, nor has any compression or limiting been applied..*

This is clearly a student work, and I believe its not the whole concerto, but I post it because I find her vere good, the sound is crystal clear, and the work is so beautiful!

*Mozart Flute & Harp Concerto C major K 299 Neville Marriner RTSI*








Sir Neville Marriner​
This is so wonderfull! Great creativity, fantasy and playfullness from Mozart
The production offers super sound, and I find the performance very good

youtube comment

*So articulate and beautifully done with both the flutist and the harpist having their music memorized and skillfully played from the heart! Always a pleasure to see Sir Neville Marriner conducting as well! Thank you for the offering.﻿*

*Harald Genzmer: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp*

View attachment 44242

Harald Genzmer​
*I. Fantasia
II. Scherzo
III. Notturno
IV. Thema mit Variationen

Chamber recital featuring "Formosa Trio" 
Viola - Tze-Ying Wu
Harp - Joy Yeh
Flute- Pei-San Chiu

March 28, 2012, Ford-Crawford Hall
Indiana University Bloomington- Jacobs School of Music*

Really lovely, dreaming music. Performed very good by young musicians in a estetic staging

youtube comments

*My favorite quote from this composer: "Music should be vital, accessible, and artfully made. It should appeal to performers by being playable and to listeners by being intelligible." German composer, Harald Genzmer (1909-2007) With that in mind, listen. It's a lovely piece, well played.

thanks for introducing this composer to me. love the work!!

Marvelous performance !*

*videolink*


----------



## Rhythm

*De ma doulour* | Ferrara Ensemble 
^ In the last few hours, I've listened to it intently maybe half a dozen times, even when my eyes and brain were motioning toward a necessary recline for sleep. Refer Ars Subtilor. aleazk posted it here.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Le Domaine Musical 1956-1967, Vol. 1 (Pierre Boulez) (4 CD)*










In 1954 Pierre Boulez began a series of new-music concerts in Paris, presenting them in the Théatre Marigny, where he worked as music director for Jean-Louis Barrault's theatre company. He called his venture Le Domaine Musical, and the concerts ran for more than a decade, not only revolutionising Parisian musical life but giving Boulez the opportunity to refine his conducting technique and perfect his programme planning. These two fascinating four-disc sets document the history of the Domaine Musical with a mixture of live concert recordings and studio sessions based upon Marigny performances, many of them conducted by Boulez himself.

Volume 1 is marginally the more valuable since, as well as a recording of a concert with works by Stockhausen, Berio, Boulez and Messiaen that was held in 1964, there are discs devoted to Boulez, to earlier French music and to a varied collection of contemporary composers including Kagel and Nono. The performances feature many of the leading contemporary-music interpreters of that time - the mezzo Jeanne Deroubaix is the soloist in Boulez's Le Marteau sans Maître, while the incomparable flautist Severino Gazzelloni plays Debussy, Varèse and Boulez and the pianist Yvonne Loriod tackles Berg, Webern, Henze and Boulez's Second Sonata.

_-A. Clements, The Guardian_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The outer parts of the first movement just blow me away. What a great way to supercharge your espresso in the morning.

Good morning everyone!

"You may fire when ready, commander."

- Gran Moff Tarkin,_ Star Wars_


----------



## Orfeo

*Paul Dukas*
Opera in three acts "Ariane et Barbe-Bleue" (1907).
-Lori Phillips, Patricia Barton, Peter Rose, Laura Vlasak Nolen, James, Touchais, Davies, Danby.
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra and the BBC Singers/Leon Botstein.

*Bela Bartok*
Opera in seven doors plus opening "Bluebeard's Castle" (1911).
-Christa Ludwig & Walter Berry.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Istvan Kertesz.
Ballet "The Miraculous Mandarin" (1923-1924).
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Pierre Boulez.

*Karl Goldmark*
String Quartet in B-flat (1860).
String Quintet in A minor (1862).
-The Fourth Dimension String Quartet (David Smith, added cellist for the Quintet).


----------



## Vasks

_I referred to Reference_


----------



## Badinerie

Funny enough, looking through my CFP records I found Mahler's 1st and 4th symphonies which I have been enjoying.
.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Ligeti* death day (2006).


----------



## Oskaar

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy 1*

*Mendelssohn Piano Trio No 1, Lang Lang*








Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy​
*Lang Lang Performs Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 01
Violin: Andreas Röhn
Cello: Sebastian Klinger
Recorded at Herkulessaal, Residenz München, 2007*

I have seen a lot of sarcasm about Lang Lang on the forum, and he may not be the most lyrical player. But I feel a joy and entusiasm in his play, so he is absolutely no playing machine eather.
And he has a gentle and humoristic personality. And he is an entertainer... but with far more substant than earlier rock-sex-classical entertainers.

But this is a trio, so everything is not up to him. It is a fresh trio, easy to like, and the performance and co-play is good.

youtube links

*I am sooooooo envious of these musicians, esp. Lang Lang -- they get to be paid large sums of money for something they would happily do for free! Ah, I wish I had their jobs.......﻿

Entertaining!﻿

I am most impressed with the violinist.﻿

Didn't know Lang Lang was such a subtle colourist in his chamber performances.﻿

i'm always amazed at how practically every string instrument player never looks at their hands.. why is that? i always see pianists look at their hands for extended periods of times, but never strings. are string instruments easier and therefore easier to memorize?*

*Mendelssohn A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture Op.21 by Masur, LGO (1997)*








Kurt Masur​
*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy:
A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture Op.21

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur, Conductor

Live at Gewandhaus, Leipzig*

A litle soundproblem in the beginning, but elsewhere a very fine production. 
The ouverture is funny and cherefull, and the performance is great. Always nice to see Kurt Masurs fatherly control

youtube links

*I love Kurt Masur. One of the Greatest Conductors after Herbert Von Karajan.﻿

oh, what a way to start the day! Thank you, +Walter H Groth, for this reminder of one of my favorites! ﻿

Incredible, but I'm not gonna lie... that coughing person is driving me mad.﻿

Every Sunday morning in the 40's my father would come downstairs, take his coffee and his newspaper to his easy chair, light a fire in the fireplace,put on a stack of 78 RPM classical records with the automatic changer that would turn the records over, lay back still in his pajamas, his hair dishevel and sticking out to the sides, close his eyes and listen to this piece and would occasionally smile then go back to his classical wonderland. I never asked him where he was but now that I am him I understand. *

*Hilary Hahn - Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E minor, Op 64*








Hilary Hahn​
*Felix Mendelssohn
Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op 64

1 Allegro molto appassionato
2 Andante
3 Allegretto non troppo - Allegro molto vivace

Hilary Hahn, violin

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi, conductor*

This concerto is so beutiful, and this is an eccelent performance! Hillary Hahn has a natural easyness in her playing, but still so lyrical and colourfull. She is one of my favourites! But I have a lot to explore

youtube comments

*Magnificent, Ms. Hahn. I think we are fortunate that it is a violin you use rather than a gun.﻿

Well, at the least the bullet wounds will be clean and even.

Her music is pure nectar! Thank you for sharing.

Nice & Wonderful! Marvelous.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










I had no Strauss lying in the office for his birthday (see birthday post with pics and all his conducting performances at the Wiener Konzerthaus here) -- so this did nicely!


----------



## rrudolph

Reich: Sextet/Six Marimbas








Crumb: An Idyll for the Misbegotten/Vox Balaenae/Madrigals books 1-4








Hoffman: Modus Nodus/Barissement d'Elephant/Waterways/Geminis/Onder Andere/Three Short Stories


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










#morninglistening #LucianoBerio, #classicalmusic @OberlinCon, #contemporaryMusic


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg


----------



## Oskaar

*Mendelssohn 2*

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80*








The Schumann Quartet​
*1. Allegro vivace assai min 00:09
2. Allegro assai min 07:41 
3. Adagio min 12:29
4. Finale: Allegro molto min 21:20

Founded in Cologne in 2007, the Schumann Quartet is composed of the brothers Erik, Ken and Mark Schumann, along with violist Liisa Randalu. In May 2013 the Quartet has won the 1st Prize at the international String Quartet Competition "Quatuor à Bordeaux", after it had already won the Competition "SCHUBERT AND MODERN MUSIC" in Graz (Austria) in 2012. Likewise the four musicians were among the prizewinners at the renowned Paolo Borciani Competition (2011) and at the 7th International Chamber Music Competition in Osaka (2011).*

Nice performance of a quite colourfull and varied string quartet

*Felix Mendelssohn Symphony n.4 op.90 "Italiana"*








Carlo Goldstein​
*Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.
Direttore Carlo Goldstein.
Maggio, 2012*

Very fine, and quite laiedback, lyric version. I think that is also an approach to this symphony, that bring forward the melodies an the elegance of the symphony. Very colourfull! Some may play it so powerfull, invited by the fanfare-like main themes, so that these elegancies remain hidden. Maybe, I dont know. But I really like this one.

youtube comments

*A Italian orchestra plays the "Italiana" symphony - not in a "Germany/Austria" way, nor to address the sun-shining-spirits, esp. 1st movement, as heard from a lot of other interpretation. It makes this sounding like some medieval piece.﻿

Charles Goldstein is one of the few colleagues whom I respect, elegant and precise, always with a clear vision of the musical message, free from presenzialismi divistici. Fully deserves all the success that gradually are being bestowed on an international level.(Google translated from italian)*

*videolink*


----------



## millionrainbows

Nice post, Oskaar. I see you are including images, now.

Beethoven 4 & 7, Klemperer. Nice and slow.


----------



## millionrainbows

An old Cage piece thought lost, composed for Merce Cunnigham's use. Pleasant, simple.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Domeniconi piece here, in alternate tuning, is really nice. All of this has a middle-eastern flavor.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lovely.


----------



## rrudolph

Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano/Tango/Toccata/Piece #2 for Small Orchestra/Trio/Sarabande & Scherzo








Zappa: Moggio/What Will Rumi Do?/Night School/Revised Music for Low-Budget Orchestra/The Beltway Bandits/Pigs With Wings/Put a Motor in Yourself/Peaches en Regalia/Naval Aviation in Art?/The Adventures of Greggery Peccary


----------



## csacks

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 44264
> 
> 
> View attachment 44265
> 
> 
> Lovely.


How do like this Don Juan, the Finalle is mind Blowing, isn´t it?
Gluck is, to me, one of the most advanced musicians of his era. And he is so underrated. Some months ago I created a post about this Don Juan, and I got no answer at all. It is so nice to find somebody who enjoys it as much as I do.


----------



## Badinerie

Webern Boulez.......

Trying to listen through the headphones ( Passacaglia) but to much external noise from the TV and my teenage daughters room!! Ill have to wait till teen-beast is at school and my better half is out with the dogs.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> How do like this Don Juan, the Finalle is mind Blowing, isn´t it?
> Gluck is, to me, one of the most advanced musicians of his era. And he is so underrated. Some months ago I created a post about this Don Juan, and I got no answer at all. It is so nice to find somebody who enjoys it as much as I do.


---
To tell the truth?-- I haven't heard it yet. I will though now that you've mentioned it. I've only listened to the _Iphigénie en Aulide_ so far; the little choruses of which I adore.

I can't wait to hear the _Don Juan_. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## DrKilroy

Going chronological with Mahler's symphonies. No. 1 I have listened to numerous times; this one - not more than 5 times. But I like it very much so far.  Next one in the line is No. 3, which I have heard only once!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Blancrocher

Jordi Maso playing Deodat de Severac; Prausnitz and Leinsdorf with various performers in Elliott Carter's Variations for Orchestra, Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Piano, and Concerto for Piano (1967/68)

Thanks again for the mention of Severac, Vaneyes--I'm loving his music, though I'm still waiting on Ciccolini's version.


----------



## rrudolph

Nordheim: Response








Nordheim: Colorazione/Fem Kryptofonier/Link


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 29 "Unto Thee, O God, do we give thanks"

Cantata for Inauguration of the Leipzig Town Council, 1731

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G Minor, Op.33/Slavonic Rhapsody, Op.45 No.2 Rudolf Firkusny/Vienna State Opera Orchestra/Laszlo Somogyi

Scarlatti: Sonata in F Minor, K.481
Beethoven: 32 Variations in C Minor
Mozart: Piano Sonata No.11 in A, K.331
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No.10, Op.70
Chopin: Polonaise-Fantaisie, Op.61/Mazurka in B Minor, Op.33 No.4/Nocturne in F Minor, Op.72 No.1/Scherzo No.1, Op.20
Mendelssohn: Song Without Words No.35 in B Minor, Op.67 No.5
Liszt: Valse Oubliee No.1
Rachmaninoff: Etude-tableau in D, Op.39 No.9 Vladimir Horowitz

The Dvorak Piano Concerto, like the Tchaikovsky 2nd discussed earlier on this thread, deserves to be much better known. This performance by one of the greatest pianists of the last century, does everything it can to recommend it, it has real Czech elan, and makes me want to play it all over again when the record finishes. The Slavonic Rhapsody is good too. Dvorak must have been full to the brim with wonderful melody, what a splendid composer! 
Horowitz's Carnegie Hall recital from 17th April, 1966, finds him on top form. The Scarlatti sonata is one of the most beautiful performances that I have ever heard from Horowitz of anything. He made a superb recording of the Beethoven Variations in 1934, and it is good to now have an equally splendid recording from him in stereo. I am very enamoured of the perfect allegretto with which he plays the famous Alla Turca finale of the Mozart Sonata, and so clearly and evenly articulated, it quite took my breath away. As ever he is incomparable in late Scriabin, then the second half contains some of his inimitable Chopin. Horowitz is one of my two favourite players of the mazurkas, the other being Moriz Rosenthal, they both seem to create an atmosphere and rhythmic impulse that eludes many other pianists, and cannot be recommended highly enough. He finishes with a trio of marvellous encores, what a great set this is proving to be.


----------



## Alypius

Some orchestral Mozart:

*Mozart, Symphony #35 in D major, K.385 ("Haffner") (1782)*










*Mozart, Violin Concerto #5 in A major, K.219 (1775)*










*Mozart, Piano Concerto #23 in A, K.488 (1786)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Playing Tonite:

*Haydn - String Quartets

String Quartet in C, H. III 77, Op. 76/3 "Emperor"
String Quartet in B flat H. III 78, Op. 76/4 "Sunrise"*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips (LP), rec. 1976]

For me, this is much more delicately done than the Takacs Quartet on Decca, or the LP recording is more detailed, or nicely distorted, or I'm imprinted with the Italians' version, or _something_...

Not the LP cover art, but the current CD distribution.










*
Gustav Mahler - Piano Quartet Movement in A minor*
Borodin Quartet, Ludmilla Berlinsky, Piano [On t'internet]

Thanks to Oliver for suggesting this last night. Who has young Gustav been listening to then? Schumann and Brahms, for sure. This isn't characteristic of the mature Mahler but it's very well put together.

*Weinberg

Piano Quintet Op. 18*
Matthias Kirschnereit (piano), Szymanowski String Quartet 
[Hänssler Classic, 2011]

At last I've found a really striking, distinctive Weinberg chamber work - this is superb.


> I'm not attempting to cast aspersions on the greatness of Shostakovich, merely to suggest that influences between contemporaries seldom run in one direction only, and that perhaps Weinberg is due a little more credit than he has previously received.
> 
> Certainly, this piano quintet, composed five years after Shostakovich's appeared, could be heard as motivated by the kind of dark, probing, contemplative impetus that we identify with Shostakovich-even though his most brooding, vulnerably introspective works (such as the violin and cello concerti, the piano preludes and fugues, the violin and viola sonatas, and all but two of his string quartets) were yet to be written. Weinberg's Piano Quintet is a product of the war years, and so not unexpectedly there are contrasting impulses-irony and distortion in a nostalgic waltz; canny, cautious emotional disclosures; forceful, agitated, insistent rhythmic figures; a psychological chromaticism in the development of themes; even a Brahmsian sense of drama without losing the lyrical thread. But these are all handled deftly, and surprising details set this music apart-notice how the shivering rhythm in the strings that opens the Presto evolves into a swooping motif with a consequential shift in emotion, and the biting, relentless repetition in the final movement shifts almost incongruously into an ironic gigue and then a powerful intimation of boogie-woogie piano before its dying conclusion. This is a work worthy to stand beside Shostakovich's quintet, and to be judged on its own considerable merits.
> 
> Art Lange, ArkivMusic


----------



## Bas

Morning:

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 12 Weinen, Klagen, Zorgen, Zagen, BWV 54 Wiederstehe doch die Sünde, BWV 162 Ach ich sehe, itzt, fa ich zur Hochzeit gehe, BWV 182 Himmelskönig, sei wilkommen
By Yumiko Kurisu [soprano], Yoshikazu Mera [counter-tenor], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









This afternoon received the news that I passed all my finals, celebrated with the following music:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Sonatas BWV 1014 - 1019
By Glenn Gould [piano], Jaime Laredo [violin], on Sony Classical









My all time favourite Bach works!

Louis Spohr - Violin concertos 5, 12, 13
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Liszt - The Late Pieces (The Complete Music for Solo Piano Vol. 11)*

Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort, S203
Trube Wolken (Nuages gris), S199
Recueillement, S204
Toccata, S197a
Resignazione, S187a
Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198
Unstern!-Sinistre, S208
Carrousel de madame P-N, S214a
Liszt - Funf klavierstucke No.5: Sospiri!, S192/5
Schlaflos! (Alternative version), S203
Klavierstuck in F sharp major, S193
Piano Piece in E major (Funf klavierstucke no.1), S192/1
Piano Piece in A flat major (Funf klavierstucke no.2), S192/2
En r'eve - Nocturne, S207
Piano Piece in F sharp major (Funf klavierstucke no.3), S192/3
Romance oubli'ee (Vergessener romanze), S527
Piano Piece in F sharp major (Funf klavierstucke no.4), S192/4

*Is that enough obscure Liszt for you yet? No?*

Die Trauergondel (La lugubre gondola)-I, S200/1
Die Trauergondel (La lugubre gondola)-II, S200/2
RW-Venezia, S201
Am Grabe Richard Wagners, S202
Abschied-Russisches volkslied, S251
Slyepoi (Der blinde sanger), S542a
Ungarns gott, S543
Ungarisches konigslied, S544
Epithalam-Zu eduard rem'enyis vermahlungsfeier, S526
Mosonyis grabgeleit (Mosonyi gy'azmenete), S194
Dem andenken petofis (Petofi szellem'enek), S195
Trauervorspiel, und...
Trauermarsch, S206

Leslie Howard [Hyperion]

And splendid this performance (and recording) is too - not the last word, perhpas, but my, what devotion to a project. Hats off, Ladies and Gentlemen!


----------



## Guest

I like his music, but a little goes a long way since he uses a lot of the same rhythms and scurrying scale passages in most of the works. Masterful playing and excellent sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albinoni's Twelve Concertos Op.9 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Oliver




----------



## EDaddy

Currently A London Symphony & Symphony #5.

_"The music business is a cruel and shallow money trench, a long plastic hallway where thieves and pimps run free, and good men die like dogs. There is also a negative side."

-Hunter S. Thompson_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 42258
> 
> 
> View attachment 42260
> 
> 
> View attachment 42261
> 
> 
> Late last night, I really wanted to put the singing to the test in these three recordings of the last Strauss-Hoffmansthal collaboration, the massively-textured _Die Agyptische Helena_. So I listened to them on my Shure SRH1840 headphones, which are especially great for the mid-ranges of vocal music; without sounding too fatiguing; unlike the Sennhseiser 800's do after listening to them for a couple of hours.
> 
> The Dame Gwyneth/ Barbara Hendricks Decca incarnation is by far the most outstanding in terms of timbral beauty and dramatic expressivity. Jones' voice gets slightly wobbly at times, but it doesn't detract from her beauty of tone. Hedricks is just drop-dead gorgeous in her overall delivery. The Decca sound engineering from the late seventies is uniformly excellent, capturing a clear separation between instruments and the three-dimensional depth of a larger sound stage.
> 
> In contrast, the Telarc recording quality is warm, and with a good bass-register response, but without a realisitc ambient acoustic to it. Voight's singing is pretty but uninspiring.
> 
> The Rysanek has some beautiful singing, but with abysmal sound quality. Keilberth's mid-fifties conducting is, as you'd expect, dramatically-convincing and lively; but even making allowances for the sub-optimal sound, the performance doesn't have the exotic feel of the Dorati; in my view anyway.


The only problem... and I say this as a Strauss lover... is that this opera has one of the most abysmally retarded librettos ever. An all-knowing/all-seeing sea mollusk? Continual confusions with potions. And then Meneleas... as confused as the audience... kills Da-ud, the son of Altair, his host... mistaking him for Paris. And Altair's response...? Pretty much "Oh well... easy come, easy go."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Angela Gheorghiu may be a notorious Diva who earned her sobriquet, "Draculette"...

And it certainly is a bit disconcerting to see her morph into a Cougar, jet-setting about Europe with her boy-toy who probably wasn't even born yet when she first made her operatic debut...










Still... the woman could sing.


----------



## Schubussy

Juliusz Zarębski - Piano Quintet in G minor
Jonathan Plowright, Szymanowski Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

Pergolesi's Stabat Mater and Salve Regina - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 25, 42, and 65*


----------



## Blake

Brendel - _Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas & Concertos_, Disc 1. One of my favorite Beethoven interpreters.


----------



## Weston

*Eduard Tubin: Concertino for piano & orchestra*
Neemi Järvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Roland Pöntinen, piano / Leif R. Boreal, tree









Starts with great promise and has a number of beautiful exuberant passages, but the second movement sounds like so much meandering solo piano jazzy improv. I could have lived without that and may have missed its point, but the movement eventually turns beautiful again, or even more so, and is worth waiting for. The third movement is a lively playful arpeggio-laden scintillation played with great clarity here.

I needed a piece like this tonight to take me on a journey away from the tension and stress of the mundane office job.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schumann*

Piano Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 44


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel's Concerti Grossi Op.6 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Weston

Until bedtime (which is about now) . . .

*Charles Ives: Symphony No. 2, S. 2 (K. 1A2)*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic









This is always a fun piece to hear. I love the third movement. I'm too tired tonight to listen much for the quotes. I'm just enjoying it as music.


----------



## Sid James

Last few days its been these babies:

*J.S. Bach*
_Violin Concertos BWV 1041-2
Violin Sonata in E minor, BWV 1023 (arr. for violin and strings by Respighi)
"Air on G String" (from Suite # 3 in D Major, BWV 1068 arr. for violin and orchestra)_
- Takako Nishizaki, violin with Capella Istropolitana under Oliver Dohnanyi (Naxos)











Finishing the *Bach violin concertos disc*, including the Respighi arrangement which is a nice addition to the composer's collection of only three concertos for the instrument. The _Air_ is a nice encore type item that rounds off the disc.

*Holst* _The Planets_
- Los Angeles PO and women's voices of LA Master Chorale under Zubin Mehta (Decca Virtuoso)

This is another work that I got to know early in my forays into classical music, and I still love it. The first recording I got of this was conducted by Bernard Herrmann, a suitably cinematic account, and one I now again have on Eloquence. This one by Zubin Mehta and the orchestra from tinsel town comes across as less cinematic and more direct, funnily enough. I quite like it as well, especially how Mehta just does it pretty restrained and straight, I get a sense of it being more like a symphony than a film score.










*Album: Pachelbel Canon and Gigue, Handel Arrival of the Queen of Sheba* (also pieces by Vivaldi, Albinoni, Avison, Purcell, Haydn)
- Trevor Pinnock on harpsichord and directing the English Concert (Archiv Produktion)

More Baroque, a great collection of music from the era as well as* Haydn's* famous keyboard concerto in D, played on harpsichord. Haydn's cadenzas here give the impression of the cimbalom, especially in the final movement, and the use of harpsichord rather than piano adds to this. The disc has some favourites of mine, including *Purcell's* _Chaconne in G minor_, and a concerto grosso by* Avison*, which is an arrangement of pieces by Scarlatti. This again speaks to the flexibility of music of the Baroque, in some ways this is similar to how in jazz and rock musicians do covers of eachother's songs. Avison was, like Boyce and Arne, a major figure of the era in the UK, and I think he worked with a composer whose music I have also been hearing, Johann Christian Bach.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Sid James: Holst The Planets
> - Los Angeles PO and women's voices of LA Master Chorale under Zubin Mehta (Decca Virtuoso)
> 
> This is another work that I got to know early in my forays into classical music, and I still love it. The first recording I got of this was conducted by Bernard Herrmann, a suitably cinematic account, and one I now again have on Eloquence. This one by Zubin Mehta and the orchestra from tinsel town comes across as less cinematic and more direct, funnily enough. I quite like it as well, especially how Mehta just does it pretty restrained and straight, I get a sense of it being more like a symphony than a film score.


--
Yeah, it sure is. I'm a Herrmann fan and I have to say in all honesty it's kind of an odd stylistic and interpretative mix: The Mars doesn't sound like "Mars Bringer of _War_" but more like a psychological mood track or something; but then the Saturn has an awesome buildup with the brass though; and he gives the Neptune a good Hermannesque finessing-- making it extra-mysterious sounding. . . Not my favorite Planets by a mile, but refreshingly different in parts.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.19: Songs About Flowers And Nature

Felicity Lott, soprano, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major (The London Haydn Quartet).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel: Gigue in G/Sarabande in E Minor/Variations "The Harmonious Blacksmith"
Haydn: Piano Sonata No.52 in E-flat
Mendelssohn: Fantasia in F-sharp Minor, Op.28
Ketelbey: Bells Across the Meadows/"Alice" and "The March Hare", Op.20 Nos.1 & 2/With the Roumanian Gypsies
Haydn Wood: Serenade at Sunset/Prelude/Thistledown
Billy Mayerl: Puppets Suite/Sweet William/Song of the Fir Tree/Hollyhock/Marigold/Railroad Rhythm
Cherkassky: Prelude Pathetique
Durand: Waltz in E-flat, Op.83 The Moose of Shropshire.

This morning, waking up with Haydn's last piano sonata running round in my head, I've dug out a recording of a recital I gave in 2009, which included that self same work, and blow me down, it ain't too bad! It was based around anniversaries, 250 years since Handel's death, 200 since Haydn's, 200 since Mendelssohn's birth, then the second half Ketelbey, Wood and Mayerl had all died 50 years previously! The encores- 100 years since Cherkasky's birth and Durand's death! I've actually rather enjoyed hearing it again. It does help that it was given on a very nice Steinway grand. Wish I got that sort of piano all the time!!


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Don Quixote










Woke up early. Eating watermelon 3:40 in the morning.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Drivetime today has jazz roots and deserves more performance than it gets


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Berlioz - la Damnation de Faust - Josephine Veasey, Nikolai Gedda - LSO - Sir Colin Davies









A cancelled appointment this morning gives me an unexpected break. I start listening to this for the umpteenth time, knowing that I will not be able to listen to all of it. By gum! This is excellent stuff. It is very odd how you can be very familiar with a work, but then, for no apparent reason, your listening suddenly jumps to another, entirely different level. So it is with this - I had always enjoyed it, but today it becomes apparent to me just what a masterpiece this really is. A work of dazzling complexity of rhythms, of orchestral tones and textures, of genre writing, of nuance and subtlety, of vocal technigues - no wonder that some are confused by it as a coherent piece of work. In some ways, familiarity with Berlioz' other works (especially Romeo et Juliette, Symph Fant and Les Troyens) helps, but each of his works is so different from the other (albeit all characteristically Berlotzian - if such an adjective exists) that looking for commonality is futile and unnecessary. This IS a real joy - I should listen to it much more frequently


----------



## Headphone Hermit

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Angela Gheorghiu may be a notorious Diva who earned her sobriquet, "Draculette"...
> 
> And it certainly is a bit disconcerting to see her morph into a Cougar, jet-setting about Europe with her boy-toy who probably wasn't even born yet when she first made her operatic debut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still... the woman could sing.


Lucky lad! Very lucky lad!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bas said:


> This afternoon received the news that I passed all my finals, celebrated with the following music:
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Sonatas BWV 1014 - 1019
> By Glenn Gould [piano], Jaime Laredo [violin], on Sony Classical
> 
> View attachment 44278
> 
> 
> My all time favourite Bach works!


Congratulations, Bas - well done!!!

Now, get out there and enjoy yourself - there will be plenty of time to sit on your own listening to music in later life, but now is the time for socialising - so says a Hermit - believe him!


----------



## Oskaar

*Beethoven string quartets 1​*
*Beethoven String Quartet Op.59 No.1 "Razumovsky"*








Ludwig van Beethoven​
*Matthew Vera and Michael Rau, violins
David Mason, viola
Marza Wilks, cello*

I may easily get headace if I listen too much to stringquartets, but I am in the mood now. Beethoven made some brilliant string quartets, and I find the chamber and piano work the best of his reportoar. I have problems with his orchestral work, especially the symphonies, but it may that I am one of thousand with a special deciese.

youtube comments

*How proud their parents must be.﻿

I hope these young musicians stick together, because on the form they show here they could have a great future as a professional quartet. I am blown away by the splendid way they have met the enormous challenges of this my favourite Beethoven string quartet (especially their brilliant handling of the dynamics and light-and-shade of the whimsically spooky second movement. This is a great performance!﻿*

*Beethoven String Quartet Op. 18 No. 6 Gioviale Quartet*








Gioviale String Quartet​
*Gioviale Quartet 
Jeremias Sergiani Velazquez and Li-Mei Liang, violins
Ting-Ru Lai, viola
Kenny Lee, cello*

This quartet is light and cherefull, and reminds me a lot of Mozart. But it also have many layers of moods and soundscapes. I think Gioviale Quartet is very good in submitting the vague nuances.

youtube comments

*Very spirited and yet very mature performance.﻿

What an amazing performance! I loved the musicianship, the energy and the cohesiveness. Bravo!

meraviglioso*

*videolink*


----------



## shadowdancer

And the motivation week comes to an end...


----------



## Oskaar

*Beethoven string quartets 2*

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3 - Jasper String Quartet (Live)*








Jasper String Quartet​
*Beethoven String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3 performed by the Jasper String Quartet (Live). Filmed live in The Jerome L. Greene Performance Space in New York for WQXR's Beethoven String Quartet Marathon on November 18, 2012.*

Brilliant sound and performance of this exiting and varied quartet

youtube comments

*Clayelle Dalferes introduced me to this piece a long bunch of years ago -- back in the WNCN days -- and I'll be forever grateful. (I'm also grateful that, at long last, she's let photos of her appear on the web.) I doubt there's a more beautiful piece of music -- or woman.

This is one of my favourite compositions by Ludwig van Beethoven

Very precise live performance with perfect synchronicity and coordination. Simply adorable!*

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 7 in F Major, Op. 59, No. 1 - American String Quartet (Live)*








American String Quartet​
*Beethoven String Quartet No. 7 in F Major, Op. 59, No. 1 performed by the American String Quartet (Live). Filmed live in The Jerome L. Greene Performance Space in New York for WQXR's Beethoven String Quartet Marathon on November 18, 2012.*

Also a fine and varied quartet, but not so strong as no. 9 in my oppinion. Fine performance.

youtube comments

*someone must sponsor such great mustic! plus, the name has a fun ring to it. hooray for obeythoven!﻿

The first few seconds told me everything .... this an outstanding performance, warm, expansive, stunning ability. They have worked so very carefully on every point.
As early as 1806, 21 years before his death, Beethoven shows his strong liking for string
quartets. In no other genre did he show his genius, his revolutionary approach to music,
and his deepest feelings than in his 16 string quartets; each one of them is like a child,
unique and lovely.*

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F Major, Op. 135 - Orion String Quartet (Live)*








Orion String Quartet​
*Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F Major, Op. 135 performed by the Orion String Quartet (Live). Filmed live in The Jerome L. Greene Performance Space in New York for WQXR's Beethoven String Quartet Marathon on November 18, 2012.*

A lovely quartet, and a fine performance.

youtube comments

*I adore the end of this piece

Hitler is playing the cello..*

*videolink*


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning everyone from gloomy overcast Mordor... I mean Albany!









Got started with Haydn. Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica in Symphonies No. 101, 102 & Symphony 'A'.









Next up came Mendelssohn's two numbered Piano Concertos. Benjamin Frith played the piano while Robert Stankovsky led the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra.









Reading a post in another thread inspired me to create a playlist of a hypothetical concert. The one that really stuck out to me was an all Brahms concert. The Tragic Overture, Piano Concerto No. 1 and the Fourth Symphony. Bernard Haitink led the Concertgebouw Orchestras and Claduio Arrau played the solo piano in the concerto.


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.6, No.7

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano concerto 1*

*Sergey Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.1 in D flat major, op.10*








Nikolay Mazhara​*Maxim Valkov conducts The St-Petersburg State Capella Orchestra.
Nikolay Mazhara, piano.*

A short but brilliant piano concerto. Prokofiev is a composer I should discover more.. he was a genious with a special skill to combind easaly listenable melodies with complex creative composition structures, and very often a layer of mystisism. 
Very fine performance, not so good picture, bet good sound.

youtube comments

*14:22 It was as a punch to my face :/

Exhilarating

How many interesting episodes, also the expressive one!*

*Schumann's Piano Concerto in A minor - John Chen*








John Chen​
*Pianist John Chen performs the Robert Schumann's Piano Concerto in A minor with the Ludwig Symphony Orchestra conducted by Maestro Thomas Ludwig at the Gwinnett Performing Arts Center on April 27, 2013.*

Exelent performance, very senitive and lyrical from Chen. This piano concert rank high among my favourites.

youtube comments

*Congrats! Howard Ji

I was there watching!!!!!!!*

*Saint-Saëns: Piano concerto No.5 - Thibaudet / Concertgebouw Orchestra - Live Concert HD*








Camille Saint-Saens​
Uploaders info translated from dutch
*Camille Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, opus 103, "The Egyptian" Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Andris Nelsons Jean-Yves Thibaudet, piano Recorded November 16, 2011, Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

I think it is the second time i listen to this concerto, and I remember that I first time was amazed by the gentleness and colourfull variation. A lot of room for the performers to put their unique stamp on a performance. And I like this one, very fine coplay by a relative present orchestra and the pianist. That coplay make the concert for me since they are so equal in precense.

youtube comments

*Ah, Camille Saint-Saens -- one of the greatest composers of all time. What a stunning diversity of music he created - This performance brought tears to my eyes about 20 times... in a GOOD way! THANK YOU for posting this marvelous Concertgebouw performance - it just doesn't get any better than this!!! ﻿

Saint-Saëns... WHERE WERE YOU ALL MY LIFE. This concerto is absolutely beautiful and breathtaking. Kudos to the pianist (and the conductor/orchestra) as well, as his performance is clear, articulated, yet expressive and dynamic simultaneously.﻿

The conductor is one of those genuinely happy people. Lucky *******.﻿

It is played too fast and 'dry'. This masterpiece of Saint-Saens (my favorite one) is much better played by Jean-Philippe Collard, with whom we can feel much more emotion. Hamelin play is also very nice.﻿*

*Videolink*


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 44320


Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"
Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## worov

Roy Harris : Symphony no. 7


----------



## Rhythm

Some recordings are kept handy for this weekend's listenings










while waiting for Chailly's Mahler symphonies to arrive.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

shadowdancer said:


> And the motivation week comes to an end...
> View attachment 44303


<Sniff. Sniff. Sigh.>

First Planets I've ever owned.


----------



## Orfeo

*Leos Janacek *
Opera in three acts "Jenufa."
-Elisabeth Söderström, Wieslav Ochman, Lucia Popp, Eva Randova, Dalibor Jedlicka, Mrazova, et al.
-The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras.

*Antonin Dvorak*
Symphonic Poems "The Water Goblin", "The Noon Witch", "The Golden Spinning Wheel."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Josef Suk*
Suite "Fairy Tale", op. 16
-The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Jiri Belohlavek.

*Mieczyslaw Karlowicz*
Symphony in E minor "Rebirth" (or "Revival"), op. 7.
The BBC Philharmonic/ Gianandrea Noseda.

*Erno von Dohnanyi*
Concerto for Violin & Orchestra no. I in D minor, op. 27.
-Michael Ludwig, violinist.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/JoAnn Falletta.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 44321
> 
> 
> <Sniff. Sniff. Sigh.>
> 
> First Planets I've ever owned.


Do you have the Levine DG version also? I swear that album blew me away when I first heard it. I love it ever since.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Schubert #OrchestraOfThe18thCentury #GoldenOldie


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> dholling: Do you have the Levine DG version also? I swear that album blew me away when I first heard it. I love it ever since.


The Levine/CSO is my gold-bullion starndard-bearer. _It blew me away when I first heard it too_: Levine's CSO-brass treatment in Mars and the Saturn especially. The DG Karajan has my favorite Neptune though.

A friend of mine got the Levine Planets before I did. We were listening to it and that first climax came on in Mars Bringer of War-- where the organ is completely drowned out by the wide-open-throttle CSO brass--- and we just started SCREM-ING!!!!. . . Of course, I doubt anyone could hear us screaming because the orchestra was just roaring on like an F-18's afterburners. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I'll never forget our excitment over that one.

Cheers.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
> New releases mostly... but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #morninglistening #classicalmusic #Schubert #OrchestraOfThe18thCentury #GoldenOldie


---

I'd love to have the sculpture too!!!


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano concerto 2*

*Ilya Kondratiev plays Franz Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - Piano Competition Finale*








Ilya Kondratiev​
*23 year old Ilya Kondratiev plays Franz Liszts 2nd Piano Concerto for the Finale of the 7th International Franz Liszt Piano Competition at the CCN Weimarhalle on October 30th, 2011*

I have kind of double relationship to Liszt. The same work can bore me to death one day, the other day there is a vast of adventural stories, colourfullness, maturity and all kinds of layers and variations. I dont find him to challenging on that day I am ready to take him in. And his works seme to have a great potential to grow over time.
Today I am obviously in Liszt mood. This concert is a very good one. And this version manage to bring forward the essens of playfullness, variations, colour, beauty, depth and the thoroghfullness in Liszt and the work.

youtube comments

*Big talent! bravo!

What interpretation! With very many passion, the best interpretation of the second piano concerto I have ever heard*

*Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3 (Olga Kern)*








Olga Kern​
Uploaders info
*Olga Kern, the striking young Russian Gold Medal winner of the 2001 Van Cliburn International Piano Competition - whose performance of the Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3 made her the first woman to achieve this distinction in over 30 years - made her New York City debut in Carnegie's Zankel Hall in May, 2004. Eleven days later she returned to New York to play at Carnegie again, this time on the stage of the Isaac Stern Auditorium at the invitation of Carnegie Hall.
Olga Kern is a magnetic performer with one of the most prodigious piano techniques of any young pianist.*

Great concerto, and the interpretation of Olga is stunning!

youtube comments

*You can see at about 15:00 on her face she's weeping. It's not sweat ﻿

Why is the guy(Asian) look so angry. Somebody tell that guy to smile, 14:48﻿
Anyways, it's really not an angry but probably a concentrated expression... people shouldn't focus as much on the facial expression anyways, it's about the musical expression! Look at Horowitz, he never smiled during a performance!

You are so amazing!!!!!! No many pianists have the guts to play this, i really love your interpretation, maybe one of the bests, just better is master's Horowitz vision, but you are fantastic!!!!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## opus55

Berg: Lulu










Still haven't read the synopsis or libretto


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Overture to Adventure (Handley/Lyrita)
Finzi - Cello Concerto (Hugh/Naxos)*


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano concerto 3*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy - W.A. Mozart Piano Concerto No.12 in A Major*








Vladimir Ashkenazy​
*W.A. Mozart Piano Concerto No.12 in A Major

Vladimir Ashkenazy - Piano and Conducting
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

Smoth and playfull concerto with great melodic creativity. Light and easy playing by Ashkenazi

*Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto N°1 Op. 23 (Stanislav Ioudenitch)*








Stanislav Ioudenitch​
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23

1.Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso -- Allegro con spirito
2.Andantino semplice -- Prestissimo
3.Allegro con fuoco*

This piano concerto has something special. Beautiful, varied and colourfull, but there is something else I cant describe, but it hit me in the stomack!
Fine effort here from orchestra and pianist.

youtube comments

*I can "Like" this in less than 3 minutes!﻿

This is a masterful interpretation, rendition and performance of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Opus 23 by a very gifted pianist.

superb!*

*Proms 2013-Ravel-Piano Concerto in G major+Encore with Conductor!*








Jean-Yves Thibaudet​
*French pianist Jean-Yves Thibaudet performs Ravel's jazz-inflected Piano Concerto in G major and encore (24:23) The enchanted garden from Ravel's Mother Goose suite with Philippe Jordan, conductor of the Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester.*

Beautiful! Very colourfull, and brilliant performance and vide production

youtube comments

*wonderful....so appreciative of these BBC Proms performances....for the world....should be heard ( and watched ) by billions.....All hail Maurice Ravel and these wonderful artists﻿

What a young trumpet player. That is a devilishly difficult solo frequently flubbed by many a first chair players. This young man dispatched it as if though it were a joke.﻿

definite sounds of gershwin in this piece﻿

I've never seen a bassoonist jam that hard while playing.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1890 version)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> Attachment 42258
> 
> Attachment 42260
> 
> Attachment 42261
> 
> Late last night, I really wanted to put the singing to the test in these three recordings of the last Strauss-Hoffmansthal collaboration, the massively-textured Die Agyptische Helena. So I listened to them on my Shure SRH1840 headphones, which are especially great for the mid-ranges of vocal music; without sounding too fatiguing; unlike the Sennhseiser 800's do after listening to them for a couple of hours.
> 
> The Dame Gwyneth/ Barbara Hendricks Decca incarnation is by far the most outstanding in terms of timbral beauty and dramatic expressivity. Jones' voice gets slightly wobbly at times, but it doesn't detract from her beauty of tone. Hedricks is just drop-dead gorgeous in her overall delivery. The Decca sound engineering from the late seventies is uniformly excellent, capturing a clear separation between instruments and the three-dimensional depth of a larger sound stage.
> 
> In contrast, the Telarc recording quality is warm, and with a good bass-register response, but without a realisitc ambient acoustic to it. Voight's singing is pretty but uninspiring.
> 
> The Rysanek has some beautiful singing, but with abysmal sound quality. Keilberth's mid-fifties conducting is, as you'd expect, dramatically-convincing and lively; but even making allowances for the sub-optimal sound, the performance doesn't have the exotic feel of the Dorati; in my view anyway.
> 
> StlukesguildOhio: The only problem... and I say this as a Strauss lover... is that this opera has one of the most abysmally retarded librettos ever. An all-knowing/all-seeing sea mollusk? Continual confusions with potions. And then Meneleas... as confused as the audience... kills Da-ud, the son of Altair, his host... mistaking him for Paris. And Altair's response...? Pretty much "Oh well... easy come, easy go."











Well, as a Holier-Than-Thou Strauss lover _myself_-- Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. --- I wouldn't be so quick to crudely caricaturize and cavalierly dismiss what no less a literary eminence than von Hoffmansthal himself thought was his greatest poetic achievement up to that time; a high-water mark which in his view exceeded even the rich literary symbolism of _Die Frau ohne Schatten, Aridane auf Naxos_, and _Der Rosenkavalier_.

When reading the epistolary correspondence between Hoffmansthal and Strauss, one sees how much Hoffmansthal obsessed over "the psychologically subtle conversation." True, the plot is very convoluted. In fact, in Strauss-scholar Charles Osborne's book _The Complete Operas of Richard Strauss_, it takes him seven-and-one-half pages just to adequately break down the plot into an intelligible _précis_. It's a very complex literary creation since its portentous philosophizing and obscure symbolism are inextricably wedded to an unusually sinuous plot; so much in fact that Hoffmansthal didn't want a mere "nightingale" like Elisabeth Rethberg to play the psychologically-complex Helen at the opera's _première_, since he found her ". . . worse than mediocre as an actress, and this will ruin Helen, completely ruin her," as he so mildly put it.

The problem, as I see it, is that the overly-complex and abstract libretto doesn't leave enough concrete, clearly-understood ideas for the composer to work on; even for one of Strauss' genius; which was a perennial problem he always had in collaborating with Hoffmansthal.

So all things considered, the all-seeing Sea Shell (the ineradicable human condition?), flash-back Helen (the fallen woman?), post-flash-back Helen (the post-lapsarian woman redeemed by love?), different potions (quick psychological strategems to serve as salves but not as permanent nostrums?), Menelaus (the skeptical man battlehardened to love, and to feminine wiles; and who takes up absolute power as his new standard to emulate?), Da-ud (Menelaus' diametric opposite: the earthy man who absolutely and uncritically succumbs to Helen's feminine beauty and charm?)-- all of these ideas are more akin to complex metaphysical conceits and literary tropes than. . . "one of the most abysmally retarded librettos ever."

-- unless of course densely-symbolic works of outstanding literary reputation like Eliot's_ Wasteland _and Pound's _Cantos_ are to be extended the same courtesy.

My salon doors are now open. I will now entertain any question, no matter how hostile. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha._ ;D_


----------



## Oliver

First time listening to Bartok's 'Music for Strings', or so I thought. That Adagio is strangely familiar...


----------



## hpowders

Yeah, like something out of "The Shining" with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Yeah, like something out of "The Shining" with Jack Nicholson.


. . . and it works absolutely _per-fect-ly_.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Requiem - Requiem aeternam; Kyrie; Sequentia - Dies Irae; Tuba mirum; Rex tremendae (Sir Neville Marriner; McNair; Watkinson; Araiza; Lloyd; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields).


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano concerto 4​*
*Busoni, Piano Concerto in C Major Op. 39*








Marc-André Hamelin​
*Marc-André Hamelin piano. Sibelius Hall, Lahti / 31st March 2001.*

A grandeous,romantic, and utterly strange concerto. Someone could say it is a "turkey" in its neo-romantic style, but I dont find it overblown or empty in content. First time I listen to it, and I am impressed over both the lyrical and dramatic qualities that lays in it. Not the best sound, but a very good performance.

youtube comments

*This is what modern music should sound like, not the chaotic junk by Cage, Babbit, etc.

To Kris Keyes - this is NOT 'modern' music. It is neo-romantic. So, you are saying that modern music should be like music from another period. Well, then it would still not be modern music. It would be a copy of another style from a different period.﻿

I share the "Concerto for piano and orchestra" from Ferruccio Busoni played amazingly by Marc-André Hamelin. It's really worth watching. And, in the fifth movement... surprise! a male chorus singing with the orchestra and piano! It's a real explosion of sounds.*

*Brahmsianoconcert no.2 op.83 - Brautigam - Schonwandt - Live Concert - HD*








Ronald Brautigam​
*Johannes Brahms: Concert voor piano en orkest no.2 op.83 / Piano Concert no.2 op.83
Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Michael Schønwandt
Ronald Brautigam: piano.

Opgenomen: zondag 16 januari 2011, Grote Zaal Concertgebouw Amsterdam.*

Very good version of this solid aqnd rich Brahms concerto.

youtube comments

*It' wonderful playing -- spontaneous, engaged, fully alive, certainly sincere and well thought out, but I still prefer slower tempi. He's extraordinarily capable, and very exciting, but that last movement is marked ALLEGRETTO. Brautigam played it ALLEGRO VIVACE, if not quite PRESTO. Astonishing that he could bring it off at that speed, but I miss the grace, poise and spaciousness of interpretations I like better. I only wish he hadn't chosen to look like ELLY NEY REVISITED. That HAIR is just too much.﻿

One of the most compelling performances of that "Tiny Wisp of a Scherzo" I've ever hear, and believe me I have heard EVERYBODY. The first movement struck me as faster than it needs to be. This gave it an edgy, breathless quality in places like a rider astride a galloping settled he can't quite control. But the warmth and sincerity here is wonderful. Really looking forward to the third and fourth movements. Only Rudolf Buchbinder -- a recent discovery for me -- gives a better account in HIS live performance.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and it works absolutely _per-fect-ly_.


Yes it does.

When I play that slow movement, I always leave a scented candle burning. Never know who might pay me a visit.


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> Until bedtime (which is about now) . . .
> 
> *Charles Ives: Symphony No. 2, S. 2 (K. 1A2)*
> Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 44291
> 
> 
> This is always a fun piece to hear. I love the third movement. I'm too tired tonight to listen much for the quotes. I'm just enjoying it as music.


Love the cover art depicting my favorite Connecticut Yankee.


----------



## ptr

Got a sudden urge for a Stokowskiton today..

The first three:
*Giovanni Gabrieli* - Sonata pian e forte / *Michael Tippett *-- Concerto for Double String Orchestra / *Franz Liszt *- Mephisto Waltz No. 1 / *Carl Nielsen *- Symphony No. 6 'Sinfonia semplice' (BBC Legends)









London Symphony Orchestra / New Philharmonia Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

*Benjamin Britten* - The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op 34 / *Ludwig van Beethoven* - Symphony No.7 in A major, Op 92 / *Manuel de Falla* - El amor brujo (BBC Legends)









Gloria Labe, mezzo; BBC Symphony Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

*Igor Stravinsky* - L'Histoire Du Soldat (Vanguard)









Madeleine Milhaud, narr; Gerald Tarack, Violin; Martial Singher, The Devil; Jean Pierre Aumont, The Soldier; Instrumental Ensemble u. Leopold Stokowski

He was a magician! Glenn Gould made a number of interesting radio shows for CBC, among an interview with Stokowski when the conductor was 88 yeasr old (1970), it is a most interesting document that can be heard on fx. Youtube.
Listening to Stokowski makes me think that most current conductors are a rather dull bunch!

/ptr


----------



## LancsMan

*Holst: The Planets* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca







A very popular piece of 'classical' music, and I say deservedly so! Even a snob like me finds plenty to enjoy in this music. And this recording (my only version) is very good as far as I am concerned. Seems plenty of others on Talk Classical have time for this music too.

Sadly this is not only my only recording of the piece - it's my only recording of any Holst. I am aware this piece is not characteristic of Holst - perhaps I should explore further. I've been somewhat held back from collecting more CD's by concerns over the space needed for an ever expanding CD collection, and friends and relatives comments to the effect 'Don't you think you've got enough CD's?'. Well having joined Talk Classical I now suspect my 1,500 or so CD collection is relatively modest. So I've put up more CD shelves and will carry on collecting!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> ptr: Listening to Stokowski makes me think that most current conductors are a rather dull bunch!


Listening to Stokowski in his prime was a humbling experience for the young Herbert von Karajan.

Thumbs up.


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> Listening to Stokowski in his prime was a humbling experience for the young Herbert von Karajan.


Interesting, for me Karajan is the absolute contradistinction to what Stokowski represents! In a sense Stokowski becomes the music and adapts to its needs while Karajan adapt all music to himself and more so the older he got!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Interesting, for me Karajan is the absolute contradistinction to what Stokowski represents! In a sense Stokowski becomes the music and adapts to its needs while Karajan adapt all music to himself and more so the older he got!
> /ptr


Well, regardless of stylistic disaffinities, HvK marveled at the technical wizardry of Stokowksi and Toscanini.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Levine/CSO is my gold-bullion starndard-bearer. _It blew me away when I first heard it too_: Levine's CSO-brass treatment in Mars and the Saturn especially. The DG Karajan has my favorite Neptune though.
> 
> A friend of mine got the Levine Planets before I did. We were listening to it and that first climax came on in Mars Bringer of War-- where the organ is completely drowned out by the wide-open-throttle CSO brass--- and we just started SCREM-ING!!!!. . . Of course, I doubt anyone could hear us screaming because the orchestra was just roaring on like an F-18's afterburners. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> I'll never forget our excitment over that one.
> 
> Cheers.


Well, I cannot say that I screamed at first hearing, but I was quite literally overwhelmed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> Well, I cannot say that I screamed at first hearing, but I was quite literally overwhelmed.


The rolling thunder cavalry, the attendant fray and chaos on the field, and the whistling-edge of your claymore spraying red crimson every-which-way can be heady stuff. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

God, I'm so glad you like that performance.

I completely relate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A charming privilege to walk the same _earth_ as this woman.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 44344
> 
> 
> A charming privilege to walk the same _earth_ as this woman.


Where's Ricky, Fred and Ethel?


----------



## Mahlerian

Strauss: Four Last Songs*, Daphne (Closing Scene)+, Lieder#
Lucia Popp
*London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
+Bavarian Radio Orchestra, cond. Haitink
#Wolfgang Sawallisch, piano









Sampling a sumptuous smorgasbord of Strauss soprano singing, sinuous and sensuous.


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix*

*Yundi Li: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise Es Dur Op. 22*








Yundi Li​
Great interpretation from Li here in this wonderfull Chopin works. Fresh and virituous, but still lyric warm and sensitve.

youtube comments

*One of the best performances!﻿*

*Vivica Genaux - Son qual misera colomba (Johann Adolph Hasse)*








Vivica Genaux​
*March 5th 2014.
Paris.*

Beautiful litle baroque piece. Nice playing and singing.

youtube comments

*Is she recording this? 
Thanks for posting﻿

Strangely slow.. she used to sing this aria much faster. I posted last year on youtube a faster version with Biondi!﻿*

*V. Handel O ecstasy of happiness! - The Sixteen*








Carolyn Sampson​
*V. Handel O ecstasy of happiness! - The Sixteen

Conductor: Harry Christophers 
Concert: BCC Prom 2009*

Another short but very cheerfull and uplifting video. Lovely performance, and delicious music

youtube comments

*Her name is Carolyn Sampson.

Beautiful voice, wonderful performance. But did Handel really write that many trills into this aria???

This is brilliant, a really exceptional, outstanding control. She could even match Cecilia Bartoli.

Hi beautiful music, excellent sound and voice, feeling!, real pleasure to listen to it, greetings

in baroque there is no place for trills. Boys sang formally and didn't have trills..I can't help only have attention for those awfull trills in baroque... A pity, let one of the singers do it. Thank you.Koos*

*videolink*


----------



## LancsMan

*Janacek: Jenufa* Elisabeth Soderstrom, Wieslav Ochman, Petr Dvorsky, Eve Randova, Lucia Popp and the Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca.







When it comes to choosing my favourite twentieth century opera composer I'm torn between three very different characters:- Leos Janacek, Richard Strauss and Benjamin Britten. Wouldn't be without any of them!

This is an excellent performance too.


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet in Cm#, opus 131. String Quartet in E-flat, opus 74 "Harp." String Quartet in Cm, opus 132.
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)









Richard Wagner - Die Walküre 
By Siegfried Jersualem [tenor], Kurt Moll [bass], Theo Adam [bass], Jessye Norman [soprano], Jeannine Altmeyer [soprano], Yvonne Minton [mezzo soprano], Eva-Maria Bundschuh [soprano], Cheryl Studer [soprano], Ortrun Wenkel [contra alto], Anne Gjevang [soprano], Christel Bochers [mezzo], Kathleen Kuhlmann [contra alto], Uta Priew [mezzo], Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski [dir.], on Eurodisc / Sony Classics


----------



## Orfeo

My bad, please see below.


----------



## Orfeo

LancsMan said:


> *Janacek: Jenufa* Elisabeth Soderstrom, Wieslav Ochman, Petr Dvorsky, Eve Randova, Lucia Popp and the Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca.
> View attachment 44347
> 
> When it comes to choosing my favourite twentieth century opera composer I'm torn between three very different characters:- Leos Janacek, Richard Strauss and Benjamin Britten. Wouldn't be without any of them!
> 
> This is an excellent performance too.


We must have communicated somehow (telegraphically perhaps) if we're playing the same work (and the same album) today. And you're right, an excellent performance all-round.


----------



## Badinerie

This is the first Planets I ever heard.









These days I usually listen to Karajan and the Berlin Phil on DG.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Where's Ricky, Fred and Ethel?


Lip-sync-ing "_Ich liebe Lizzie_" at the Waldorf no doubt. . .

-- Glad to see you back, Itullian.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Janacek: Jenufa* Elisabeth Soderstrom, Wieslav Ochman, Petr Dvorsky, Eve Randova, Lucia Popp and the Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca.
> View attachment 44347
> 
> When it comes to choosing my favourite twentieth century opera composer I'm torn between three very different characters:- Leos Janacek, Richard Strauss and Benjamin Britten. Wouldn't be without any of them!
> 
> This is an excellent performance too.


---
I couldn't be in more deeply-moved agreement. I was listening to Mackerras' _Cunning Little Vixen _last night-- and he just finesses it in the most delightful, exotically-fairy-talish way.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Creation Mass.
Oregon Bach Festival Chorus & Orchestra
Helmuth Rilling

To commemorate Holland's complete humiliation and embarrassment of Spain in the World Cup, just now. Glorious music! Glorious match!


----------



## Oskaar

*mix 2*

*Anne Queffélec - Bach & Händel - Live Concert - HD*








Anne Queffélec​
*Anne Queffélec plays Bach & Händel during a memorial concert for Youri Egorov by five international master pianists.

- Johann Sebastian Bach/Ferrucio Busoni Nun komm der Heiden Heiland BWV659a 
- Alessandro Marcello/Johann Sebastian Bach Adagio, uit Hoboconcert in d BWV974 
- Antonio Vivaldi/Johann Sebastian Bach Largo, uit Orgelconcert in d BWV596 
- Georg Friedrich Händel/Wilhelm Kempff Menuet uit Suite in Bes HWV434

Recorded on November 16th 2013 in the Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ in Amsterdam during the Young Pianists Festival.*

Very lyrical and wonderfull played. Quite melancolic and autumnal, wich I have not heard to much of in baroque. But it suits the music well, and gives room for reflexion

youtube comments

*What beautiful inner peace. Played so tranquilly. Excellent!﻿

My favourite pianist playing Bach ﻿

I love this. Anne plays so very prettily. Thank you for posting this performance.﻿*

*VADIM REPIN PLAYS BRAHMS VIOLIN CONCERTO*








VADIM REPIN​
*ORCHESTRA RTVE*

Repin is a great violinist, no doubt about that. Not the best sound in this recording, but still a great experience. 
Fantastic concerto! I may find Brahms a bit dull once in a while, but here he is livefull, offering a very colourfull dreamy and highly romantic concerto. Greatly performed by Repin, the rtve orchestra and the incognito conductor.

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Korngold, _Die tote Stadt,_ "_Glück das mir verblieb_"









Mozart, _Le Nozze di Figaro_, "Porgi Amor"


----------



## cwarchc

Some, very little known, antipodean composer Barry Cockroft





Followed by a marvellous piece of Bach


----------



## DavidA

Bach Art of Fugue - Rosen


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> Bach Art of Fugue - Rosen


My favorite Bach player


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 30 "Rejoice, O ransomed throng"

For the Feast of the Nativity of St John the Baptist - Leipzig, 1738

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 5*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Piano Sonatas (Vol. 1), w. GG (rec.1968 - '72); *LvB*: Variations, Bagatelles, Piano Sonata 24, w. GG (rec.1966 - '74).


----------



## SimonNZ

CPE Bach Six Symphonies Wq182 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.

the above is the image they should have used for the replica sleeve, instead they've used one for a 2lp set of eight symphonies, still proudly advertising "Eight...":


----------



## Oliver




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

A Fugal Concerto, what a pretty little marvel it is.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet in F minor Op 95 'Serioso'
Béla Bartók - String Quartet No 1
Johannes Brahms - String Quartet No 2 in A minor*

Zelkova Quartet, Royal Northern College of Music, Manchester (Live)

I think this might be a young quartet to watch. Their Beethoven Op. 95 was totally secure in intonation, and if a little faster than my favourite recordings, this was no bad thing. They _nailed_ Bartok's first quartet - this was a quite magnificent ensemble performance, played with unexpected lyricism which showed the work in a quite different light to my favourite and relatively spiky version (Tokyo Quartet on DG]. The Brahms Op 51/2 was delicate and felicitous - and Brahms' textures were surprisingly transparent.

I haven't enjoyed a chamber music concert so much since I heard the Borodin quartet in Liverpool a few years ago.










Royal Northern College of Music



> The Zelkova Quartet have many RNCM awards under their belt and have recently been made associates of the European Chamber Music Academy. They were one of four quartets selected internationally to participate in the Trondheim International String Quartet Academy 2012 and attended the Britten-Pears Young Artist Programme in September 2013. Recent performances include recitals at St Martin-in-the-Fields and St John's Smith Square. They have also played at Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival and are regulars at the RNCM Chamber Music Festival.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in F Major

Petter Sundkvist leading the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Richannes Wrahms said:


> A Fugal Concerto, what a pretty little marvel it is.
> 
> View attachment 44360


Somehow I'd never heard this. Just listened to the Naxos version on YouTube, a very nice piece indeed!


----------



## Blancrocher

Anatol Ugorski in Messiaen's Catalogue d'oiseaux; Edo de Waart & co in Respighi's Gli uccelli.

Kind of a bird brain, today.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Levine/CSO is my gold-bullion starndard-bearer. _It blew me away when I first heard it too_: Levine's CSO-brass treatment in Mars and the Saturn especially. The DG Karajan has my favorite Neptune though.
> 
> A friend of mine got the Levine Planets before I did. We were listening to it and that first climax came on in Mars Bringer of War-- where the organ is completely drowned out by the wide-open-throttle CSO brass--- and we just started SCREM-ING!!!!. . . Of course, I doubt anyone could hear us screaming because the orchestra was just roaring on like an F-18's afterburners. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> I'll never forget our excitment over that one.
> 
> Cheers.


You're right! I just listened to this on YouTube and even there it completely blew away my comparatively meek versions (Leonard Slatkin / Philharmonia Orchestra 1996, and Sir George Solti / The London Philharmonic Orchestra 1977 - oh, and Isao Tomita on syntyhesizers of course). Good grief! I need to order this.


----------



## Sid James

*@ Marschallin Blair *- I agree the Herrmann is an unorthodox account of* Holst's The Planets, *yet it is still my favourite of the ones I've got (maybe its because its the first one I got, had it one tape). I don't usually own this many recordings of a piece, but I've also got the Mehta one and RSNO/Lloyd Jones on Naxos (the latter has got Colin Matthew's added _Pluto_ movement).

*@ hpowders,* *Re Bartok and The Shining*, _Music for String Percussion and Cel_esta is also used to brilliant effect in the opening sequence of _Being John Malkovich_.

Re what I said earlier about connecting Avison to J.C. BAch, *a correction*. I was thinking of Carl Friedrich Abel (also beginning with A, duh!) who performed with JCB in London. Wrong A...

Ok on with thread duty here. I'm easing into the weekend with these:










*John Williams* _Star Wars - Suite_
- Los Angeles PO under Zubin Mehta (Decca Virtuoso)

I've liked this music since I first saw the movie as a kid, and now I can hear how *Williams* cleverly puts in references to Holst's _The Planets_. Surely this is a sort of homage? In the first movement of the suite (_Main Title_) at one point the rhythm motto of _Mars_ pops up very emphatically, and a similar thing happens in the third movement (_The Battle_).

I can compare this to the composer's own recording and again Mehta is a bit more detached and although it took a little time to get used to, its okay by me.










*Boyce* _The Eight Symphonies_
- Bournemouth Sinfonietta directed from the bow by Ronald Thomas (CRD)

Another listen to *Boyce's symphonies*, all easy to enjoy, and another thing that I got to know way back. There is plenty of variety here within convention, Boyce momentarily gives solos to various instruments, in this sense the oboe and violin parts particularly come to the fore.

_ Symphony #5_ starts with a tuneful brass flourish that could have easily come out of something by Handel. That's the only downside to this, listen to these too much and they become earworms. Taken in moderation though they are great listening, all of them are like well-polished gems. The Baroque provides plenty of music like this, well crafted, imaginative and with a refined sense of taste.










*Kagel *_Liturgien_
- Martyn Hill, tenor ; Romain Bischoff, baritone ; Wout Oosterkamp, bass ; Gulbekian Chorus, Lisbon ; Saarbrucken Radio SO under the composer (Naxos)

Concluding with *Kagel's Liturgien*, a take on church music. The three male soloists sound very much like those masses on special occassions where you have three celebrants/priests. I can make out one of them singing in Latin, and I think that another sings in Hebrew (but this is a guess, the notes don't mention the language).

The feel here is a mix of old and new, much like Penderecki's more recent choral pieces (eg. _Symphony #8 "Songs of Transience_"). There are many glissandos and dense sounds from the orchestra and it all ends with a massive shout from the choristers. That gives an element of visceral release to this piece that goes on for 23 minutes, as does a blast from the organ towards the end. Its like some mass for the concert hall.


----------



## SimonNZ

Carissimi cantatas - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## opus55

Haydn: Die Schöpfung










I rarely buy new but this one I did.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> I rarely buy new....


Me, too. Currently, I've got several on the waiting list.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Major, KV 331

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## Weston

*Vitezslav Novák: Lady Godiva Overture*
Libor Pesek / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra









Late romantic very much in the style of a Hollywood blockbuster soundtrack with Howard Shore-like themes. It begins rambunctious but winds up kind of sweet.

I usually listen to De Profundis on this disc because it is a bit creepy and atmospheric, but I think I should have given this overture more listens.


----------



## Valkhafar

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65.
Garrick Ohlsson (Piano), Carter Brey (Cello).


----------



## MozartsGhost

Its been a long week but I've been given the luxury of having the place to myself for about an hour with my vinyl rig. Its *loud* and *luscious*! :devil:









*Beethoven*
The Nine Symphonies

Symphony No 5 in C minor, Op 67
Pittsburg Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg conducting

From the liner notes:

The modern Romantic movement, whether called so or not, seems to have taken place earlier in music than it did in literature; and, whoever else may aspire to the honour of leading it, Beethoven was really its prophet, and the C minor Symphony its first great and assured triumph. The end of the Symphony in D, the Eroica, the No 4, the Overture of "Leonora" are all essays in the Romantic direction, animated by the new fire; but the C minor is the first unmistakable appearance of the goddess herself in her shining, heavenly panoply. The C minor Symphony at once set the example and made possible the existence of the most picturesque and poetical music of Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, and Tschaikoffsky.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg: Violin Concerto
Anne-Sophie Mutter, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Levine


----------



## Oliver

Schubert Quintet in C - Brandis Quartet










I got hooked on this surprisingly quickly.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hyperion Schubert Lieder Edition, Vol.16: Schiller Settings

Thomas Allen, baritone, Graham Johnson, piano


----------



## Oskaar

*The ouverture 1​*
*Richard Wagner - Rienzi Ouverture (Full)*








Richard Wagner​
*The Symphony Orchestra of the LISZT School of Music Weimar plays the Ouverture of Richard Wagner's opera "Rienzi" at the Neue Weimarhalle on May 10th. Conductor: Professor Nicolás Pasquet.*

Great ouverture,performance and production

youtube comments

*Nice to see one of the (probably) few orchestras with so many female members especially in the woodwinds and brass sections.﻿

Amazing! The orchestra sounds perfect﻿

Just amazing!﻿

congrats,v well done.better than the vienna 
orchestra in my opinion﻿*

*Rameau Ouverture Naïs William Christie*








Rameau​
Short litle entertaining ouverture

*Lully Ouverture Dances Marches from Bellerophon Christophe Rousset*








Lully​
Gentle elegant and cherfull ouverture. I can imagine them dancing to this in front of Ludvig 14 back then.

*videolink*


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Today's drivetime will be my last for 2 or 3 days as I'm having a break from work after today until Tuesday or Wednesday.









This is a well-played and very relaxing listen and perfect for a sunny day like today where only a few cotton-wool clouds float aimlessly.

If I sound romantic I'm just getting in the mood ready for the off :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

*Morton Feldman ~ Palais de Mari, for piano solo*

Morton Feldman ~ Palais de Mari, for piano solo


----------



## Oskaar

*The ouverture 2*

*Guglielmo Tell - Ouverture e Finale - Gioacchino Rossini - Riccardo Muti - Alla Scala Di Milano...*

View attachment 44379

Gioacchino Rossini​
*Grazie a: © Gioacchino Rossini - © Riccardo Muti - © Orchestra della Scala di Milano - © Teatro Alla Scala di Milano &: Proprietari © Audio & © Video.*

Beautiful and sentimental ouverture at least in the beginning, niceley performed. The strings are fantastic!
And the dramatic sequens later on is outstanding. The ouverture contains a whole little "opera" in itself, very rich and varied

Youtube comments

*Mamma mia

Fantastico

maravilloso*

*Concertgebouworkest: Tsjaikovski Fantasie-ouverture 'Romeo en Julia'*








Andris Nelsons​
*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest o.l.v. Andris Nelsons
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Opgenomen: 16 november 2011, Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

Very nice ouverture, full of promises of what to expect in the ballet

youtube comments

*Tchaikosky is full of cheap tricks - repeated chromatic flourishes and endless repeated harmonics on the harp - yet the music succeeds because of the beauty of his melodic invention.﻿

Beautyfull musik, very good performance, and perfect camerawork. Thank you for uploading.

Sir Simon Rattle at the piccolo lol*

*videolink*


----------



## maestro267

Only got a small window for music listening today, due to the Le Mans 24 Hours this afternoon. Filled it with:

*Schumann*: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major (Rhenish)
Staatskapelle Dresden/Sawallisch

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major (Eroica)
Philadelphia Orchestra/Muti


----------



## Oskaar

edit........ wrong button


----------



## ptr

Still Stoked!

*Johannes Brahms* - Serenade No.1 in D, Op 11 / *Sergei Prokofiev* - Quintet in G minor, Op 39 & Overture on Hebrew Themes, Op 34 / *William L. Dawson* - Negro Folk Symphony / *Howard Swanson* - Night Music (Weintraubenmusik) (DG)









Symphony Of The Air u. Leopold Stokowski / The New York Ensemble of the Philharmonic Scholarship Winners u. Dimitri Mitropoulos / American Symphony Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski / The New York Ensemble of the Philharmonic Scholarship Winners u. Dimitri Mitropoulos

*Otto Klemperer* - Merry Waltz / *Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis / *Maurice Ravel* - Rapsodie espagnole / *Johannes Brahms* - Symphony No.4 in E minor, op 98 / *Ottokar Novacek* - Perpetuum mobile (BBC Legends)









New Philharmonia Orchestra / London Symphony Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

interlude

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* - Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K. 183/173dB (Decca/L'Oiseau-Lyre)







...








Weiner Philharmoniker u. István Kertész / Academy of Ancient Music u. Christopher Hogwood

Classisistic Philip Glass!

/ptr


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.2 in D Minor

Jaap ter Linden, cello


----------



## Weston

*Quantz: Trio Sonata in C Major 
C. P. E. Bach: Trio in F Major for bass recorder, viola and basso continuo *
Clas Pehrsson, recorders, et al









Sweet!


----------



## Oskaar

*The violin concerto 1*

*Shaham - Barber - Violin Concerto*








Samuel Barber​
*Samuel Barber - Violin Concerto, Op. 14
I. Allegro (00:00)
II. Andante (10:26)
III. Presto in moto perpetuo (19:12)
Gil Shaham, violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
David Robertson, conductor*

One of the most beautiful and facinating violin concertos there is, with the Barberish turns and twists and spooky undertones that makes it so exiting
Very fine, sensitive approach by Shaham, and the orkestra is perfectly laid back (and fully present when needed) to give the fairitale/ghost story-feel.

youtube comments

*A top-level performance indeed, for this so geniously inspired concerto!

Absolutely love this concerto ... Seeing different artists play it is like seeing your favorite movie over and over again.

That bow is way too tight...

Yeah, I have no idea how he plays like that, 
the bow has no curve. Great sound though!

If he likes it, then I don't see the problem. It is 
like you'd pick on his haircut.﻿*

*Hilary Hahn - Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major, Op 35*








Erich Wolfgang Korngold​
*Erich Wolfgang Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op 35

1 Moderato nobile
2 Romanze
3 Allegro assai vivace

Hilary Hahn, violin

Deutsche Symphonie Orchester
Kent Nagano, conductor*

Korngolds violin concerto is not very unlike Barbers. Equaly beautiful, even more romantic, and also with darker undertones.
Great performance! Hillary Hahn is like always exelent; she dont make as much with her body and face, but her interpretation is nevertheless eminent.
Orchestra is tight and precise, coplay is great, and sound and videoproduction also

youtube comments

*Beautiful melody‼*

*Delius Violin Concerto, Yuka Ishizuka (violin)*








Frederick Delius​
*Yuka Ishizuka http://www.yukaishizuka.com/ performs Frederick Delius' (1862-1934) Violin Concerto (1916) at St Paul's Covent Garden, London (2012).*

Splendid and romantic violin concerto. Quite dramatic, but also lyric, constantly changing in various moods and colours.
Yuka Ishizuka and the orchestra does a good job

*videolink*


----------



## DrKilroy

Brahms - Symphony No. 2 (Haitink).


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Griselda" (Scimone/Apex)
Locatelli - Concerti Grossi, Op. 1, Nos. 2, 5 & 12 (Biondi/Opus 111)
Lully - Ballet de "Xerses" (Mallon/Naxos)*


----------



## adrem

Ravel, La Valse and Daphnis et Chloe, Charles Dutoit and Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal. For me, this is the best interpretation of La Valse I've ever heard.


----------



## Oskaar

*Violin concerto 2*

*Schumann. Violin concerto a-moll. S.Stadler. R.Skuratov.*








Robert Schumann​
*Violin -Sergey Stadler
Conductor -Rashid Skuratov*

A bit passive performance, but I believe it is young talented students, so in that view it is not so bad

youtube comment

*tran. from Cello Concerto.*

*Sarah Chang plays Sibelius Violin Concerto in D minor (full)*








Jean Sibelius​
*1. Allegro Moderato - 1:07
2. Adagio di molto - 17:18
3. Allegro, ma non tanto - 25:09

Jean Sibelius (1865 - 1957)
Sarah Chang playing the solo violin
Jaap van Zweden conducting the Radio Filharmonisch Orkest (RFO)*

A masterwork of a genios. I have not discovered Sibelius to much yet, but I can imagine that to be a journy of high mountains and deep walleys... and all between.
I have not heard many versions, but I find this quite good.
Sarah Chang is not among my favourites. She is techically clever, and also have quite good interpretation, but still I find her a bit anonyme, or something is lacking. She can submit magic, and in the next moment it feels that she looses it, then back on again. But she is very good here

youtube comments

*Excuse my ignorance, but i've always wondered - what sort of system is the conductor working with? How does the communication between him and the players work?
Or, is he just waving his arms around for no good reason?

The conductor guides the orchestra by having them follow a tempo, 
and the 
"waving of the arms" is him emphasizing the dynamics in the piece... I 
believe.﻿

Awesome performance and awesome video of it! ﻿

One of my favorite violinists and one of my favorite concertos I've studied!!!!!!﻿

A feast for the ears as well as the eyes. Enjoy!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

adrem said:


> Ravel, La Valse and Daphnis et Chloe, Charles Dutoit and Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal. For me, this is the best interpretation of La Valse I've ever heard.
> View attachment 44393


I love it.

. . . but have you heard the Boulez/BPO on DG paired with _Daphnis et Chloe_?


----------



## adrem

Oh yes...thank you for reminder. I will listen Boulez and BPO just after Dutoit. As far as I remember Boulez/BPO interpretation is extraordinary. By the way, I remember hearing Celibidache and Orchestre National de France in Daphnis et Chloe suite, it was soo flawless, sansational.


Marschallin Blair said:


> I love it.
> 
> . . . but have you heard the Boulez/BPO on DG paired with _Daphnis et Chloe_?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*A Tale of Two Pagodas*









I just heard this solid performance of Britten conducting his own music for the first time last night. The recording is from 1957 but the recording_ quality _is absolutly stellar in every way. The soundstage is deep and ambient. You hear everything. How could you not? The famed Decca engineer K.E. Wilkinson had a hand in the sound engineeering.









I unshelfed my Knussen/London Sinfonietta performance for a bit of compare-and-contrast, not having heard the score in some time. The Knussen by way of comparison, and as one familiar with his conducting might expect, is technically brilliant in attention to detail, rhythmically tight, and beautifully and ebulliently expressed. The recording quality is good, but nowhere the league of the '57 Decca. I like the Knussen performance better; but I really have to say that the '57 incarnation is so beautiful just to hear in terms of the sound engineering capturing the timbres and clarity of texture-- that it would be my clear first choice when reaching for it on the shelf.









I didn't know there was a DVD of the '57 performance either. I'll have to get it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

adrem said:


> Oh yes...thank you for reminder. I will listen Boulez and BPO just after Dutoit. As far as I remember Boulez/BPO interpretation is extraordinary. By the way, I remember hearing Celibidache and Orchestre National de France in Daphnis et Chloe suite, it was soo flawless, sansational.


Celibidache and _Daphne_. . . interesting. A love affair that would never end in terms of time markings, I imagine. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

I just fell in love with the DG/Berlin Boulez _La Valse_ when I heard it. It just has this suavity and vitality to it that is unrivaled in my book.


----------



## Weston

*Bohuslav Martinu: Piano Quartet, H. 287*
Artis Ensemble Stuttgart









Wonderful, wacky and weird chamber music from the 22nd century, composed in the 20th with a cover image possibly from the 19th. This has pretty much got me covered.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quartet No.90 in G Major, Op. 64, No.1, G 248

Petersen Quartet: Ulrike Petersen and Gernot Sussmuth, violins -- Friedmann Weigle, viola -- Hans-Jakob Eschenburg, cello


----------



## Mika

Happy 150th! Excellent sound quality in this recording.


----------



## Weston

*Tobias Picker: Romances and Interludes, for oboe & piano (orchestrated)*
Christoph Eschenbach / The Houston Symphony









And now some 19th century music composed in the late 20th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 26, 35, 49, 27, 28, 31.*

Lots of Haydn this morning in his various moods.


----------



## ptr

*Leopold Stokowski* - A Stokowski Spectacular (RCA)
(Bach - Händel - Rimsky-Korsakow - Rachmaninov)







...








London Symphony Orchetra / RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / American Symphony Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

/ptr


----------



## opus55

Dufay: Missa L'Homme Arme










Unfamiliar period for me to delve into for the first time. It feels like visiting an ancient temple or a ruined church.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Antonin Ignaz Tuma (1704-1774): Partita in D Minor

Josef Vlach leading the Suk Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix 1*

*Bach Mass in B minor Proms 2012*








Johann Sebastian Bach​
*Prom 26: Bach -- Mass in B minor
Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor

Joélle Harvey soprano
Carolyn Sampson soprano
Iestyn Davies counter-tenor
Ed Lyon tenor
Matthew Rose bass

Choir of the English Concert
The English Concert
Harry Bicket conductor

Royal Albert Hall
2 August 2012*

Music from heaven sung by angels! I am not specially religious, but you feel kind of protected, an comforted hearing and watching such music and performance. Pure medisin!

*Voice and The Right Hand - ADACHI Tomomi*








ADACHI Tomomi​
*Voice performance with tilt sensors on right hand. Peformed and built by Japanese performer/composer ADACHI Tomomi.*

Something totally different, and almost blasphemic after Bach. And I really dont know what to say... But it is creative. But at the end he did not look to happy

*videolink*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
The Nine Symphonies

Symphony No 4 in B-Flat Major, Op 60
Pittsburg Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg conducting

From the liner notes:

The Nine Symphonies of Beethoven express the full range of his life and his art. They convey the exuberance of a man in his twenties enjoying his first success, and the introspection and quirkiness of a deaf composer in his last years, trying to make peace with himself and with his God. Beethoven's Symphonies are accorded more concert performances, broadcasts, and recordings than any similar collection.

Many critics and music historians have made significant observations concerning Beethoven and his music . . .


----------



## Alypius

ArtMusic said:


>


ArtMusic, Over on another thread (http://www.talkclassical.com/32339-masterpieces-off-beaten-track.html#post674999), I asked what would be 10 or so string quartets that you recommend from classical era composers besides those of Haydn and Mozart. Is this one you recommend? Or are there other more urgent ones to start with.

I would appreciate it if you could post something over on the "Masterpieces Off the Beaten Track : String Quartets" thread. I figure that you, together with bejart and HaydnBearsthe Clock, would know this realm very well. Thanks.


----------



## Weston

*Ligeti: Fantasies (3) for 16 voices*
Daniel Reuss / Cappella Amsterdam, et al









Really the whole album on Spotify. These works are very much in the same sound universe as the Requiem and of course the Lux Aeterna of the album title. Amazing! Cerebral and visceral. Another Ligeti album for my want list. I think I'm hearing the same motif that appears in Lux Aeterna and Lontano in these choral fantasies. I wonder if Ligeti had a signature motif the same way Shostakovish did.

Ah - I want to stay home and continue listening, but I have an art show to attend.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183
Prague Chamber Orchestra cond. Mackerras


----------



## Blancrocher

Frank Martin's oratorio, Le vin herbé, with Daniel Reuss & co.

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/h/hmu93536a.php


----------



## Oskaar

*mix 2​*
*Yundi Li - Frederic Chopin Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise Es Dur Op. 22 2010*








Frederic Chopin​
*Yundi Li - Frederic Chopin Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise Es-Dur Op. 22 2010

Grande Polonaise Brillante précédé d'un Andante spianato, Es-Dur (1836)

from the Opera Narodowa in Warsaw*

I think Yundi Li is a great pianist. Just presise in his interpretation, not to emphatic, but letting the beautiful melodies roll along as running montain water, but not mecanic or cold.

youtube comments

*Do you know anything better for starting this weekend than listen #chopin ?

Heard this at Bury St Edmunds' 'The Apex' for the first time last night. It's beautiful (particularly the Andante up to 04:55)

Perfectly executed. Best interpretation I've ever heard, way better than Lang Lang's﻿

The Andante Spianato actually reminds me more of Liszt than Chopin, as the melody has more of a Lisztsian style to it, if I may say. The Grand Polonaise, on the other hand is definitely purely Chopin.﻿*

*Vivaldi, Concerto for two cellos in G minor, RV 531, CPYO 2012-06-10*








Vivaldi​
*Bonnie Hampton with her student, Kyeong Hwa Kim performs the Vivaldi Double Cello Concerto accompanied by the California Philharmonic Youth Orchestra, in their season's finale at the Califronia Theater.*

Nice litle video with a lady teacher with her teacher. Brilliant sound, and I think they are doing quite well in submitting the beauti in this elegant work. I find it very touching.

youtube comments

*Wonderful performance. Great Concetrto! Thank you for the upload.﻿

Ignore the negative comments. Excellent work. Thank you for being sensitive to the emotional needs of this piece.

I love this concert, great interpretation of the essense of Vivaldi*

*Vadim Repin Niccolo Paganini variations sur Il Carnevale di Venizia*








Niccolo Paganini​
*Vadim Repin Niccolo Paganini variations Il Carnevale di Venizia Philharmonique de Radio France Paganini played with a smile*

Repin and Paganinini shows great humorisic sence in this lovely piece. Fantastic!

*videolink*


----------



## ptr

When everyone else in the village is watching Football WC on the telly I keep up my Stokowskoton

Tonight:

*Leopold Stokowski* - Decca Recordings Vol 1 - 1965-1972 (Decca 5CDs)
(Various works, take a look at the inlay!)







...








Various Orchestras under the swat of Leopold Stokowski

I do love the sound that the Gentlemen of the Decca recording team emancipates, it may not be germanically correct, who cares, when it propagates the music so wonderfully!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> When everyone else in the village is watching Football WC on the telly I keep up my Stokowskoton
> 
> Tonight:
> 
> *Leopold Stokowski* - Decca Recordings Vol 1 - 1965-1972 (Decca 5CDs)
> (Various works, take a look at the inlay!)
> 
> View attachment 44427
> ...
> View attachment 44428
> 
> 
> Various Orchestras under the swat of Leopold Stokowski
> 
> I do love the sound that the Gentlemen of the Decca recording team emancipates, it may not be germanically correct, who cares, when it propagates the music so wonderfully!
> 
> /ptr


--
Pitter-patter, be still my beating heart! <Sigh.> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I love the post. . . and Stokowski's _Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2 _in that box set-- that extra bar he adds to the end of it with the chorus?-- _genius_. Love it.


----------



## opus55

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## DrKilroy

Dukas - Sorcerer's Apprentice - original orchestral version played by Fricsay/BSO and piano transcription by Staub, played by Yuja Wang. Both excellent!


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 30.*

I'm locked in my office while my daughter has her baby shower in my house. Haydn is making it a lovely imprisonment.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 20 Annie Fischer.

Just got the Icon set of her recordings for Fathers Day!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 31 "The heavens laugh! The earth rejoices!"

For Easter Sunday - Weimar, 1715 (second revision: Leipzig, 1731)

Fritz Werner, cond.


----------



## Alfacharger

A couple of spikey modernist Swedish symphonies.


----------



## Guest

I bought this LP today for $1.98! Aside from some surface noise, it sounds great. I miss the days when DG used actual art instead of some photo-shopped glamor shot of the artist.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Flute Quartet No.4 in A Major, KV 298

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute -- Isaac Stern, violin -- Salvatore Accardo, viola -- Mstislav Rostropovich, cello


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Basso Profondo from Old Russia (Smirnov)*










Otherworldly. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, String Quintet.*


----------



## Alfacharger

A vivid and expansive interpretation of one of the 20th century great symphonies.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Alfacharger

After the Ives, Copland's most romantic composition.


----------



## Alfacharger

After the Ives, Copland's most romantic composition.


----------



## senza sordino

This was a gift from a student this week as we finished school for the school year. 
So today I listened to
Debussy la Mer, Nocturnes, Prelude to the afternoon of the fawn
Ravel Rhapsody Espagnole







Then I listened to Britten Sea Interludes







and Steve Reich Different Trains, which I got from my local library. I might need to find my own copy.








very different music all afternoon


----------



## Guest

It would be hard to imagine more spirited performances or better sound.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time has been limited (along with my 'net time) recently.

I started the evening off with *Tchaikovsky's Symphonies 1 & 2* under the superb direction of *Igor Markevitch and the London Symphony Orchestra*. Both are underrated works in Tchaikovsky's canon and performed most beautifully here. Markevitch's interpretation of the latter symphonies are beyond my budget (even used copies seem expensive) but if they live up to to no. 1 & 2, I don't doubt that he would become my no.1 Tchaikovsky interpreter.

Next up was a brief interlude courtesy of *Arnold Bax's Garden of Fand*. Performed by Sir *Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra*. A wonderful recording, I am still surprised that Bax is such an underrated Composer. He should be held in equal esteem as Vaughan Williams an Britten at least. Though it seems to me that if an English Composer isn't Vaughan Williams, Britten, Elgar or Purcell, he or she is doomed to obscurity (sadly).

My final piece for the day is presently playing, *Verdi's Requiem. Antonio Poppano *and the *Chorus and Orchestra of the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Ceciliareally* captures this piece in full flow. The low volume in places is irksome but headphones help remedy this and on the topic of headphones, the *Dies Irae* really conveys a Day of Wrath - radiating from the headphones with thunder.

No complaints regarding the soloists - Anja Harteros (sop) Sonia Ganassi (mez) Rolando Villazón (ten) René Pape (bass) - all of who perform very well, to my ears anyhow.

This may not be absolute favourite recording but it is darn close, in joint second with *Abbado* and *Mehta* (who holds second thanks chiefly to *Montserrat Caballe*) behind *Ferenc Fricsay *by a whisker. I should say that I haven't listened to Abbado for some time so his positioning May change.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven String Quartet Op. 18 #3 in D, Takacs. Listening to the radio on headphones. Maybe I never listened carefully before! The finale -- did a human mind really write that?


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.5, No.3

Quartetto Rolla: Enzo Ligresti and Nicola Fregonese, violins -- Carlo Barato, viola -- Sara Airoldi, cello


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Chamber; American Festival of Microtonal Music*










This recording features some of the most distinctive pieces in the repertoire of contemporary microtonal classical music of the 20th century. Superb performances bring these exceptional works to life with hyper realistic intensity. A fine tribute to the pioneering art of these phenomenal composers.


----------



## PetrB

adrem said:


> Oh yes...thank you for reminder. I will listen Boulez and BPO just after Dutoit. As far as I remember Boulez/BPO interpretation is extraordinary. By the way, I remember hearing Celibidache and Orchestre National de France in Daphnis et Chloe suite, it was soo flawless, sansational.


Re: _Daphnis et Chloe_ -- the suites pale in comparison with the complete ballet. Run, do not walk, to hear the complete ballet score in its original orchestration, with a wordless full chorus adding a 'fourth section' to the already enormous orchestral forces.

Vintage: Boston Symphony; Charles Munch (a fine 'go-to' archive recording.)
Other: Pierre Boulez; Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

For those who like colourful drama (Wagnerians, Brucknerians, Mahlerians, Straussians and even Lili Boulangerians) this is the one to start with.









Here is a very good version on YouTube:






It is scored for piccolo, three flutes, two oboes, English horn, three clarinets, bass clarinet, two bassoons, double bassoon, six horns, three trumpets, three trombones, euphonium, tuba, timpani, bass drum, *snare drum, tambourine, cymbals, gong, xylophone, glockenspiel, celesta, organ*, harp and strings.

I post this first to encourage you to give it at least one full listen and second because the monstrosity finally opened up all its doors to my ears. :devil:


----------



## Sid James

*Corelli* Concertos 1 - 7, from _12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6_
- Musica Amphion dir. from the harpsichord by Pieter-Jan Belder (Brilliant Classics)

*Holst* _The Planets_
- London PO under Bernard Herrmann (Decca Eloquence)

*Schumann* _Symphony #3, "Rhenish" _
- Vienna PO under Zubin Mehta (Decca Eloquence)

*Album: Bruce Cale orchestral works* (on Tall Poppies label) 
_Cello Concerto_
- David Pereira, cello; Helen Donaldson, soprano; Queensland SO under Max McBride
_Valleys and Mountains Suite_
- Tasmanian SO under Dobbs Franks
_Violin Concerto_
- Leonard Dommett, violin; Queensland SO under Patrick Thomas

*Kagel* _Szenario, for tape and string orch._
- Saarbrucken Radio SO under the composer (Naxos)

*R. Strauss* _Don Juan_
- Royal PO under Charles Mackerras (alto)


----------



## Weston

Lope de Aguirre said:


> This recording features some of the most distinctive pieces in the repertoire of contemporary microtonal classical music of the 20th century. Superb performances bring these exceptional works to life with hyper realistic intensity. A fine tribute to the pioneering art of these phenomenal composers.


This looks really interesting. I love microtonal music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bax. Symphony No. 4.

David Lloyd-Jones conducting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

An absolutely brilliant work... early Baroque... yet with elements that recall Renaissance opera/madrigals ala Monteverdi.










Familiarizing myself to a greater extent with Shostakovich' symphonies.










Still a great body of music... and a great recording!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Corelli Concertos 1 - 7, from 12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
- Musica Amphion dir. from the harpsichord by Pieter-Jan Belder (Brilliant Classics)

Great minds think alike? :lol:


----------



## PetrB

*Lukas Foss ~ Night Music for John Lennon*

Lukas Foss ~ Night music for John Lennon; Prelude, Fugue, Chorale (1981)

For Orchestra -- with prominent parts for brass quintet soloists -- piano and electric guitar


----------



## GreenMamba

Elliott Carter Violin Concerto. Bohn, Knussen/London Sinfonietta


----------



## Blancrocher

Enjoying my first listen to Germaine Tailleferre's piano music, played by Cristina Ariagno, which I'm sampling on Youtube.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Corelli Concertos 1 - 7, from 12 Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
> - Musica Amphion dir. from the harpsichord by Pieter-Jan Belder (Brilliant Classics)
> 
> Great minds think alike? :lol:


Ah, Musica Amphion - do you have their Tafelmusik as well? I find it excellent.


----------



## PetrB

*staying with the more conservative side of later 20th century tonight...*

First, it was Lukas Foss' _Night music for John Lennon._

Now, a work much more familiar to me, John Adams' Violin concerto, chosen just because of the piece, but about half-way through the first movement, well...

Leila Josefowicz, _Wow, just Wow!_


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu: various works - I Fiamminghi a.o.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

All eight of my May purchases have now arrived. I have fallen way behind and am only now getting around to this one:









Tchaikovsky : Piano Trio
Rogé, Amoyal, Lodéon

I have often felt that Tchaikovsky's glycemic index is too high, rapidly exceeding the sweetness I can safely process in the duration of a CD :lol: This has kept me from venturing beyond the safety of his symphonies. I wanted to discover some works not so well known by most casual listeners. This is one of them.

The _Pezzo Elegiaco_ is simply marvellous! What a different side to Tchaikovsky is this homage to Nicolas Rubinstein! Unfortunately, I got sidetracked with this forum  so the subsequent theme and variations I was so excited about escaped my attention. No matter: this is only my second playing of the disc and it will get a few more in the next few days.


----------



## Oliver

Sibelius - The Bard






This really ought to be better known.


----------



## worov

Michael Tippett String Quartet no. 3 :


----------



## SiegendesLicht

J. S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 5, performed by the Croatian Baroque Ensemble, on YouTube.


----------



## Badinerie

A little bit of Rita is all I need...


----------



## ptr

Alfacharger said:


> A couple of spikey modernist Swedish symphonies.


Wow, spikey? I've always thought of Nystroem as somewhat wry in a Nordic way but still an accessible late/post romantic at heart!

/ptr


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sigismond Thalberg - Fantasies on Operas by Bellini - Francesco Nicolosi









Before You-Tube, before recordings, before some of the scores were widely available, before touring companies had presented the latest works, how might you get to hear the latest large scale works during the nineteenth century in the more provincial areas? The answer - was the piano transcription. The work would either be transcribed for piano (in some cases, for two pianos) or selections of the memorable tunes would be re-written as fantasies for the piano. Liszt, of course, remains reasonable well-known for his transcriptions of a wide selection of C19 music, including Beethoven's symphonies, Schubert's songs, works by Berlioz, Rossini etc. 
Thalberg is probably less well-known. He, like Liszt, was a virtuoso pianist who incorporated the works of others into his list of publications and this CD of fantasias from Norma, I Capuletti, Beatrice di Tenda, La Straniera and La Sonnambula gives an interesting insight into a genre of music that has largely dropped out of vogue - one rarely sees a concert programme featuring such works nowadays or hears them on the radio. Personally, I very much enjoy them and find that they refresh my memory of the original whilst at the same time giving me something new to listen to.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg

Chamber Symphony No.1
Erwartung
Variations For Orchestra op.31

Simon Rattle, cond.


----------



## ptr

Stokowskiton sunday!

*Leopold Stokowski *- Decca Recordings Vol 2 1964-1975 (Decca 6CDs)
(Various works, take a look at the inlay!)







...








Various Orchestras u. Leo Stokes

/ptr


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Oskaar

*César Franck*

*Repin and Lugansky Play Franck Sonata mov.1-2-3-4*








César Franck​
*Vadim Repin and Nikolai Lugansky Play Franck's Violin Sonata 1st mov. 2004, in Tokyo*

This sonata is so piecefull and lyrical that all that good feelings fill up my body.
Gentle and sensitive performance.

youtube comments

mvt1
*This is wonderful music, txs 4 post!! I like Lugansky's Prokofiev too, very very good, especially sonata no.6

Amazing how much power Repin can get in the slow movement, so intense. This is the most beautiful performance of this piece I've ever heard.*

mvt2
*Wonderful to hear repertoire that probably isn't heard so often and by two expressive and talented artists.

very awesome this performance, right up there with Danczowska and Zimerman*








Vadim Repin and Nikolai Lugansky​
mvt3
*@4:46 wow, my favorite passage in the whole sonata, Repin has an amazing sound

So deep, so complex, so perfect, I love it. The best interpretation I´ve ever heard.*

mvt4
*My God, I heard hundreds of recordings of this sonata and never so wonderful.

there's something so passionate and appealing about this movement! i love it! it goes perfectly with the color and smell of the daffodils next to me.﻿*

*César Franck Symphony D Minor Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein*








Leonard Bernstein​
*César Franck Symphony in D Minor 1886/1888
Orchestre National de France conducted by Leonard Bernstein
I. Lento; Allegro ma non troppo
II. Allegretto 19:23
III. Finale: Allegro non troppo 30:50*

This symphony is amazing. It containes so much. The power, the variations the melodies, the pasion.... Fantastic recording The sound is not the best due to age, but I am nevertheless surprised how good it is on these Bernstein videos. There is a lot of them, and the sound is always good compared with videos from the same time.

youtube links

*Beautiful! Bernstein's Conducting is very interpretive. Lol﻿

It is my first time to appreciate this symphony. It is incredible that this symphony was composed by a French musician...I listen to a lot of masterpieces of French musicians (Ravel, Debussy, Saint-saens, and D'Indy, etc.) and none of them sounds like this...Well, it is a heroic style with a kind of mysterious religious power which is usually found in German and Austrian masterpieces rather than French...I love it ﻿

born in belgium, raised by germans

Dear God the brasses go hot at 38:35..... Fantastic.﻿﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust - Schwartzkopf, Hotter, Vroons - Furtwangler









After getting a measly (and utterly mistaken) score in the 70s in the MENSA thread, I decided that only a charge into the abyss was warranted. Its funny what you can find on your shelf when you put your glasses on to look - I'd forgotten that I had this (third) version of Faust. Have to admit, it doesn't 'do the trick' for thee race to the abyss, even allowing for the weak sound quality. It isn't so much a headlong race, as a rather geriatric shuffle - a bit like a shamble along the pavement in rush hour in a big city. Nope, back to Davis (either version) next time I feel like being hopp - hopp - hopp along to the abyss!


----------



## Bas

Yesterday:

Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas kk 173 - 188
By Scott Ross [harpsichord], on Erato









Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto 
By Itzhak Perlman [violin], Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI









Today / currently:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Motets
By Sillya Rubens [soprano], Maria Kiehr [soprano], Bernarda Fink [alto], Gerd Türk [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], the RIAS-Kammerchor, Akademie für alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Joseph Haydn - Missa Sanctae Ceciliae, Nikolaimissa & Missa brevis in F & Grosse Orgelmesse
By Emma Kirkby, David Thomas, et alii, the Academy of Ancient music, Simon Preston [dir.], on Double Decca


----------



## Jeff W

On Symphonycast from this week:

Mozart's Symphony No. 28 and Bruckner's Symphony No. 6. Franz Welser-Most leads the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/06/09/


----------



## Oskaar

*The violin sonata 1*

*Tessa Lark Faure Violin Sonata (SiMon)*








Tessa Lark​
*Tess Lark, violin
Dina Vainshtein, piano*

Beautiful sonata. Tessa Lark dont rank up there among the best for me. She lacks both sensitivity and passion, and has a quite weak tone. But she is not really bad here.

youtube comments

*I LOVE Tessa Lark! She's an amazing performer live. I hope she comes back to Louisville soon! <3*

*Saint Saens Violin Sonata Live*








Charles Camille Saint-Saëns​
Wonderfull and fresh inpretation of this fine and pasionate violin sonata, but I have absolutely no idea who is playing.

youtube comment

*Add a message to your video﻿*

*Kyung-wha Chung - Grieg : Violin Sonata No.3 in C minor, Op.45*








Kyung-Wha Chung​
*The 10th Great Mountains International Music Festival

Jul.26. 2013
Alpensia Concert Hall, Pyeongchang

Kyung-Wha Chung, violin
Robert McDonald, piano*

Strong elements from norwegian folk music in this nice sonata. Kyung-Wha Chung
does a remarkably solid interpretation here. Lovely!

youtube comments

*wow, she must have a vigorous practice routine to be sounding so great at age 65. Bravo!! I had never heard Sonata #3 before. An amazing work, very much equal to Grieg Sonata #2.﻿

Wonderful sense of rhythm and urgency! She will always be my favourite

She was marvelous! Last night I was so lucky to listen o her recital in Hong Kong !!! She heated up the whole concert hall...*

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Recorder Concerto in F Major

Arte dei Suonatori -- Dan Laurin, recorder


----------



## elgar's ghost

The second and third of Hindemith's trio of short expressionist operas from just after WW1

1/ Das Nusch-nuschi (OP. 20) - a garish comedy about naughty goings-on at an Oriental court. (RSO Berlin/Albrecht on Wergo).

Mild jeers for Wergo's sleeve notes, though - libretto in German only (which is fair enough for a German label) but there is no synopsis included.

2/ Sancta Susanna (op. 21) - a story of a nun overwhelmed with desire while in front of a covered figure of Christ on the cross in the nunnery chapel. The figure of Christ is covered from head to foot because another nun had stripped off and defiled herself in front of it some years before. When sister Clementia tells the story Susanna begins to feel similar temptation. Like her predecessor, Susanna asks to be walled up alive once sexual ecstasy has passed into spiritual transfiguration. (BBC PO/Tortellier on Chandos)

Fill-ups include Drei Gesange (op. 9) for soprano and orchestra. Somewhat excessive in a post-Wagnerian way, but the 22 year -old Hindemith was still finding his feet. Apart from transcribing six songs from his excellent Das Marienleben cycle for voice and piano, Hindemith never attempted orchestral lieder again


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> T
> 
> 2/ Sancta Susanna (op. 21) - Like her predecessor, Susanna asks to be walled up alive once sexual ecstasy has passed into spiritual transfiguration. (BBC PO/Tortellier on Chandos)


Holy smokes! I hope the music is better than the story.

Today, here's another piece about the birds and the bees, *Haydn's Symphony No. 55,* apparently about a schoolmaster infatuated with a young schoolgirl. Fortunately, the ending doesn't end up with anyone getting walled up.


----------



## Mika

Lenny's opera. Trouble in Tahiti is my next live opera on August.


----------



## Weston

*Mozart: Symphony No. 28 in C major, K. 200 and 
Symphony No. 31 in D major "Paris," K. 297*
Barry Wordsworth / Capella Istropolitana









There is a truly bizarre abrupt modulation in the 1st movement of the "Paris" at the beginning of the development at about 3:40 in this recording, very uncharacteristic of Mozart. Sounds more like something Schubert might have done. What was he thinking? If he had done this more often, I might have liked Mozart a lot sooner.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart piano concerto 21 - Annie Fischer

Probably the best ever on disc? Maybe? Certainly right up there!


----------



## Weston

*George Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1 in A major, Op. 11*
Peter Maag / Philharmonia Hungarian









Yes, this is very close to one of those "LaserLight Presents The Ten Thousand Greatest Classical Smash Hits of the Millennium" things, but what can you do? It got my blood circulating at least.


----------



## Oskaar

*The violin sonata 2​*
*Giora Schmidt - Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 1 in D Major*








Giora Schmidt​
*Giora Schmidt, violin; Victor Santiago Asuncion, piano
I. Allegro con brio, II. Tema con variazioni: Andante con moto - 9:17, III. Rondo: Allegro - 16:55

Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata No. 1 in D Major for Piano & Violin, Op. 12, No. 1 Recorded Live at the Starling-DeLay Symposium on Violin Studies - The Juilliard School, May 2013*

A beutiful sonata, and a very fine performance. Giora Schmidt has a lovely tone

youtube comments

*amazing, as always*

*Vadim Repin Plays Debussy : Sonata for Violin & Piano*








Claude Debussy​
*Vadim Repin　Mar.30,2010　Toppan Hall*

Great!

youtube comments

*Incredible musicianship from both Vadim and his pianist. This piece is one of the masterpieces for violin and piano﻿

I've listened to Vadim Repin playing Debussy Sonata with N. Lugansky yesterday in Moscow Conservatory Main Hall, - it was a phenomenal masterpiece!!!*

*videolink*


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> There is a truly bizarre abrupt modulation in the 1st movement of the "Paris" at the beginning of the development at about 3:40 in this recording, very uncharacteristic of Mozart. Sounds more like something Schubert might have done. What was he thinking? If he had done this more often, I might have liked Mozart a lot sooner.


You know, the comparison with Schubert is pretty apt. The music modulates by third, from A major to F major (that would be a key signature change from three sharps to one flat, so pretty distant in tonal terms). This type of thing was used by Beethoven a good bit, but it's uncommon before him. The other thing that makes the passage stand out so much is that the upwards sweep has always been an octave, whereas here it's a minor ninth (which is one half step further), which is a very harsh melodic dissonance, completely unexpected and unprepared.


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "Ode for St. Cecilia's Day" [aka Symphony #5] (Pinnock/Archiv)
W.A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #9 (Ranki/Hungaroton)
Beethoven - String Quartet #5 (Talich/Calliope)
F.J.Haydn - Symphony #97 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Ursula Oppens playing Rzewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated"; Gerhard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's 4th Symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Dohnanyi


----------



## worov

Henry Cowell : Symphony no.4


----------



## Guest

Silvestre Revueltas: Sensemaya / Ocho Por Radio / La Noche De Los Mayas
Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen










Anyone who hasn't heard La Noche de los Mayas should certainly check it out.


----------



## bejart

Antonin Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet in D Major

Martinu Quartet: Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> *George Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1 in A major, Op. 11*
> Peter Maag / Philharmonia Hungarian
> 
> View attachment 44480
> 
> 
> Yes, this is very close to one of those "LaserLight Presents The Ten Thousand Greatest Classical Smash Hits of the Millennium" things, but what can you do? It got my blood circulating at least.


The Romanian Rhapsody was written when Enescu was 20. But I think the Romanian Poem (Op. 1), written four years earlier when he was just 16 is even more impressive.

Good music, regardless. :tiphat:


----------



## mnsCA

Karel Blažej Kopřiva's Organ Concerto in D sharp major. The cadenza is stunning.


----------



## Rhythm

After some document reading and signing and filing today, Daniels's vocal technique, and hearing his inhales and breath control will be much welcomed.


----------



## Weston

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 131*
Theodore Kuchar / Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra









No traditions were harmed in the making of this symphony. It's Prokofiev light.


----------



## Guest

I love this arrangement of Bach's Trio Sonatas--the various instruments very clearly bring out all of the voices. Terrific playing and state-of-the-art sound.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*

Symphony No 3 in F Major
Academic Festival Overture
The Chicago Symphony
Sir Georg Solti conducting

From the liner notes:

. . . The new symphony was received enthusiastically by the vast majority of the critics and the public, Hanslick going as far as to describe it as artistically the most perfect Brahms's symphonies, a view which he still maintained after the fourth symphony had appeared.

The one jarring note was provided by Hugo Wolf who described the Brahms symphonies as "disgustingly stale and prosy, fundamentally false and perverse." This seems to have amused the composer vastly, whereas he was a bit irritated by the extravagant praise of some of the critics, feeling that too high expectations in other towns and cities might be aroused.


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> *Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 131*
> No traditions were harmed in the making of this symphony. It's Prokofiev light.


It inspired Shostakovich light, Symphony 15, I believe  I need to give them both some more attention.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in F Major, Ben 113

Paul Weigold leading the Philharmonie Gyor


----------



## ptr

Stokowskiton

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No 2 (BBC Legends)









Rae Woodland & Janet Baker, Choruses & London Symphony Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

From the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center:

Robert Schumann - Three Romances for Oboe and Piano, Op. 94

Stephen Taylor played the oboe and Anne-Marie McDermott played the piano.

Franz Schubert - Quartet in D minor for Strings, D. 810, Op. Posth. "Death and the Maiden"

The Auryn Quartet (Mathias Lingenfelder, Jen Oppermann, violin; Stewart Eaton, viola; Andreas Arndt, cello) plays.

http://instantencore.com/music/details.aspx?PId=5112290


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

A few months back, Sid James convinced me  to give Saint-Saëns some more consideration. I chose this album:









I have listened to disc 1 a couple of times: PC1, PC2 and first mov't of PC3 (I'll have to make a point of putting disc 2 into the player in order to hear PC3 in its entirety). This is quite wonderful. PC1 has a glorious Viennese sound to it (that's what came to mind, almost Straussian) and PC2 has completely bowled me over  This doesn't sound like what I usually associate with French music... and that's a very good thing


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Grieg* birthday (1843).


----------



## omega

Rachmaninov, _Piano Concerto N°3 and 1_
Piano : Jean-Yves Thibaudet | The Cleveland Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy









Hinedmith, _Konzertmusik for strings and brass_
San Frasisco Symphony conducted by Herbert Blomstedt









Sibelius, _Valse Triste_
London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Colin Davis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> Holy smokes! I hope the music is better than the story.


Heh heh. Well, Sancta Susanna is only 20-odd minutes long so there's hardly much chance for the plot to be a multi-faceted masterpiece.


----------



## Mahlerian

Honegger: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Dutoit


----------



## Novelette

Liszt: Christus, S3/R478 -- Henriette Bonde-Hansen; Helmuth Rilling: Radio-Sinfonicorchester Stuttgart

Rameau: Le Berger Fidele -- Gary Cooper: New Chamber Opera

Beethoven: String Quintet in C, Op. 29, "Storm" -- Amadeus Quartet & Lukas Hagen

Lesueur: La Caverne -- Pierre-Yrves Pruvot; Guy van Waas: Les Agréments

Handel: Solomon, HWV 67 -- John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists

^ Of course this is an Oratorio, but the whole work seems compellingly operatic, or so I reckon it. 

Mondonville: Sonate en Symphonies #4, Op. 3 -- Marc Minkowski: Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## bejart

Carl Ditters van Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.1 in D Major

Franz Schubert Quartet: Florian Zweauer and Harvey Thurmer, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, viola -- Vincent Stadlmair, cello


----------



## LancsMan

*Szymanowski: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2. 3 Pagannini Caprices. Romance* Thomas Zehetmair, Silke Avenhaus, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI.








Well I'm not overly familiar with Szymanowski. This music is rather interesting to my ear, and holds my attention. It maybe a little over-ripe - but I can live with that. Perhaps a musical byway as compared to Bartok or Stravinsky, but one of the joys of exploring music is coming across these less familiar byways.

Pretty solid performance I'd say.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata in C minor, D958 (Elisabeth Leonskaja).


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 24 - Annie Fischer

These discs contain some of the finest Mozart I have heard. Good Fathers Day present!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*

Symphony No 4 in E minor
The Chicago Symphony
Sir Georg Solti conducting

From the liner notes:

Third Movement:

The "joke" of the third movement, a scherzo in sonata-rondo form, is not a piece of light-hearted fun; there is more than a touch of the saturnine in its humor. Piccolo and triangle deepen the shadows. All are extras to the normal Brahmsian orchestra. If any still hold to the heresy that Brahms did not know how to score, let them listen carefully to this symphony, and particularly to this movement; they will perceive that he knew precisely how to obtain the effects he wanted - which happened not to be effects of superficial brilliance.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stockhausen's "Adieu." I just listened to it a couple of times and decided to add it to my Amazon queue, only to discover that it doesn't seem to be available on cd. I can live without it, but I'm always on the lookout for a good piece for wind quintet.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bax: Quintet for harp and strings; Elegiac Trio Fantasy Sonata; Sonata for flute and harp* Mobius on Naxos








I must admit to having some reservations about Bax's orchestral works - which I like in parts (I prefer the Tone Poems to the Symphonies).

I'm not too familiar with his chamber music - but the music on this disc is excellent. All these pieces include the harp, so it's quite a distinctive sound, and the harp seems to suit Bax's sense of fantasy.

I give this disc a big thumbs up!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 32 "Beloved Jesus, my desire"

For the first Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1726

Hermann Scherchen, cond. (1951)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Concerto in A Major, KV 219

Uto Ughi on violin with the Chamber Orchestra of Santa Cecilia


----------



## Guest

After my previous HIP Bach listening session, I thought I'd counter it with some big-boned Romantic Bach!
(Transcriptions of Partita for Violin No. 3 BWV 1006; Prelude and Fugue BWV 543; Chaconne in D minor BWV 1004; Concerto for Harpsichord, Strings, and Continuo No.1 BWV 1052; selections from The Well-tempered Clavier)


----------



## Guest

This is a good work out for one's system--thunderous yet clear sound--great playing, too.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: No.18 in E-flat, Op.31 No.3/No.29 in B-flat, Op.106 "Hammerklavier" Annie Fischer

J.S. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos The Netherlands Chamber Orchestra/Szymon Goldberg

More superb Beethoven from Annie Fischer. I've never heard the 18th Sonata go at such a lick! She is wonderful, and the Fugue of the "Hammerklavier" is out of this world. This is a great set. Then a most enjoyable set of the Brandenburgs, this is on 2 Philips Classical Favourites LPs. Couldn't find any images of them. I've had the 2nd for years, my piano teacher gave it to me, "Here's one from the archives!" he said smilingly, and I've just found the 1st one to make up the set, and a jolly good set it is too!


----------



## LancsMan

*Prokofiev & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos No. 1* Vengerov and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Rostropovich on TELDEC.







Two contrasting first violin concertos. 
The Prokofiev has that melodic thrust that is so attractive in much of Prokofiev's work. Much of the melody is very lyrical.

The Shostakovich is very much archetypal Shostakovich. Quite serious and sombre at times, then contrasting with almost manic and sardonic music.

From a strictly musical view I find the Prokofiev more the more coherent work. But the psychological world of the Shostakovich seems more relevant somehow.

Both are well played.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*
Liszt - Waltzes (The Complete Music for Piano Solo Vol. 1)*
Valse Oubliee No.1- 4
Mephisto Waltz No.1 (Der tanz in der dorfschenke); No.2 - 4
Landler in a flat
Bagatelle sans tonalite
Leslie Howard (Piano) - [Hyperion, 1986]

*Bridge
Sonata for Piano and Violin (1932)
An Irish Melody, 'The Londonderry Air'; Cherry Ripe; Sally In Our Alley; Sir Roger De Coverley* for String Quartet
*Phantasy Piano Quartet In F Sharp Minor
Sonata for 'Cello and Piano*
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2012]


----------



## SimonNZ

Purcell: Theatre Music - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 1-7 Louis Kentner

Volume one of Kentner's complete traversal of the Hungarian Rhapsodies. He is the perfect pianist for these, having a natural flair for their style and rhythm, I'm amazed that Vox have never brought out all the recordings of Liszt that he made for them in the 1960s/70s, they positively demand to be heard.......well.......I'd demand that they were heard- and available! Forsooth!


----------



## Guest

I know he was/is quite a divisive musician, but I enjoy his interpretations. The slow sections are probing, and the fast are quite impetuous. It's a pity that DG dropped him (I assume that's what happened) from their roster. Anyway, just Sonata No.2 today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa De Victoria*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel plays Ravel.*

Remastered by the Essential Media Group.

I saw this on Spotify listed on Daft Punk's playlist. I don't know which is more surprising, hearing Ravel play his own pieces or knowing that Daft Punk listens to Ravel.


----------



## senza sordino

LancsMan said:


> *Prokofiev & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos No. 1* Vengerov and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Rostropovich on TELDEC.
> View attachment 44511
> 
> Two contrasting first violin concertos.
> The Prokofiev has that melodic thrust that is so attractive in much of Prokofiev's work. Much of the melody is very lyrical.
> 
> The Shostakovich is very much archetypal Shostakovich. Quite serious and sombre at times, then contrasting with almost manic and sardonic music.
> 
> From a strictly musical view I find the Prokofiev more the more coherent work. But the psychological world of the Shostakovich seems more relevant somehow.
> 
> Both are well played.


Possibly my all time favourite CD, I treasure my Vengerov Prokofiev and DSCH #1. Definitely a desert island disk of mine.


----------



## Weston

*Charles Tournemire: Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 47*
Antonio de Almeida / Moscow Symphony Orchestra









Wonderful, dynamic, yet probably forgettable without repeated listens. Sometimes I think I would do well to just listen to one piece over and over until I memorize it before moving on to the next. But which piece? For me this one doesn't compare to Tournemire's 3rd symphony, "Moscow" which I enjoy very much.

[Edit: On second thought, the ending is pretty spectacular.]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm still making a concerted effort to familiarize myself to a greater degree with Shostakovitch' symphonic efforts. The reception of the 8th symphony... which I find quite powerful... is one of the primary reasons I embrace the aesthetic philosophy of _Art pour l'Art_ as conveyed in the quotes of Oscar Wilde:

The artist is the creator of beautiful things. 
Those who find ugly meanings in beautiful things are corrupt without being charming. This is a fault.
There is no such thing as a moral or an immoral book. Books are well written, or badly written. That is all.
All art is quite useless.

... or the assertion by the French poet, Stéphane Mallarmé, that the most "useful" or utilitarian room in the home is the toilet.

I have nothing against artists who strive to employ their art in the expression of "higher" non-art ideals, be they spiritual, political, social, etc... Where I have a problem is with those who believe that the only real value of art is in support of proscribed utilitarian goals.

Shostakovitch' 8th... written during the height of WWII and all its accompanying horrors... was rejected for its "tragic" and fatalistic tone... for not offering a triumphant and positive contribution to the war effort. The Soviet Union of Composers deemed the work too "individualistic", and shortly thereafter the Zhdanov Decree placed Shostakovitch's 8th Symphony along-side the poetry of Anna Akhmatova, and certain works by Sergei Prokofiev and Aram Khachaturian, upon a list of proscribed works banned due to alleged "formalism", and supposedly apolitical, "bourgeois", individualistic elements. The work effectively "disappeared" in the Soviet Union until it was "rehabilitated" in 1958.

While we may shake our heads at the abuse of art by the propagandistic Soviets... as well as the Nazis... I see much of the same thinking among the powers that be today in the US. The Arts... music, literature, and the visual arts are continually under attack with regard to taxpayer funding... while funding for the arts costs less than the price of a single American bomber, a single further day of involvement in Afghanistan... to say nothing of the funding of sports. Art and Music educators are driven to prove the utilitarian value of their discipline (ie. "There is a correlation between increased comprehension of mathematics and music.").

One cannot imagine one of our leaders today thinking... let alone saying something like:

_"Nothing is more useful to man than those arts which have no utility."_
-Ovid

_"The arts are essen*tial to any com*plete national life. The State owes it to itself to sus*tain and encour*age them….Ill fares the race which fails to salute the arts with the rev*er*ence and delight which are their due."_
-Winston Churchill

_"To encourage literature and the arts is a duty which every good citizen owes to his country."_
-George Washington

_"I must study Politicks and War that my sons may have liberty to study Mathematicks and Philosophy. My sons ought to study mathematics and Philosophy, Geography, natural History, naval Architecture, navigation, Commerce and Agriculature, in order to give their Children a right to study Painting, Poetry, Musick, Architecture, Statuary, Tapestry and Porcelaine."_
-John Adams

Rant over...


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag today
Purcell Fantasias for viols







Vivaldi Concerti for lutes and mandolins 







Chausson Symphony in Bb, Poeme and Poeme of love and the sea (disk 1) of







and by coincidence, DSCH Symphony #8


----------



## Sonata

An opera and string quintet day:

The operas are both Bellinis: Bianca e Fernando and Beatrice di Tenda. There is a lot of beautiful music in Bellini's operas, he'll stay heavy on my rotation for awhile!

The string quintets: Boccherini, Brahms, and Mendelssohn

Other recent listening (as I've not posted on here in some time!) Schubert's complete string quartets, Rachmaninoff's complete solo piano music, a fair bit of Debussy, Verdi (Aida, La Forza Del Destino) and a disc or two from my Mendelssohn sacred music box. Oh, and the other night I also listened to Monteverdi's Vespers


----------



## Blake

Weston said:


> *Charles Tournemire: Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 47*
> Antonio de Almeida / Moscow Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 44515
> 
> 
> Wonderful, dynamic, yet probably forgettable without repeated listens. Sometimes I think I would do well to just listen to one piece over and over until I memorize it before moving on to the next. But which piece? For me this one doesn't compare to Tournemire's 3rd symphony, "Moscow" which I enjoy very much.
> 
> [Edit: On second thought, the ending is pretty spectacular.]


Don't know what it is about these guys, but Tournemire produced some of my favorite 'French' symphonies. So nice.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach concertos - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Fidelio


----------



## Blancrocher

The Quartetto Italiano in late Beethoven.


----------



## Sid James

*Corelli* Concertos Nos 8-12 from _12 Concerti Grossi Op. 6_
- Musica Amphion directed from the harpsichord by Pieter-Jan Belder (Brilliant Classics)

*Janacek* _Glagolitic Mass_
- Soloists with Bavarian Radio SO and Chorus under Rafael Kubelik (DGG)

*Bruce Cale* _Violin Concerto_
- Leonard Dommett, violin with Queensland SO under Patrick Thomas (Tall Poppies)



brotagonist said:


> c'n://new
> 
> A few months back, Sid James convinced me  to give Saint-Saëns some more consideration. I chose this album:
> 
> View attachment 44495
> 
> 
> I have listened to disc 1 a couple of times: PC1, PC2 and first mov't of PC3 (I'll have to make a point of putting disc 2 into the player in order to hear PC3 in its entirety). This is quite wonderful. PC1 has a glorious Viennese sound to it (that's what came to mind, almost Straussian) and PC2 has completely bowled me over  This doesn't sound like what I usually associate with French music... and that's a very good thing


I'm glad you're enjoying them. You are right, Saint-Saens combined French and Germanic traditions. Wagner's influence comes through in those, and of course Mozart's, Beethoven's and Liszt's. The opening of PC 2 is obviously influenced by BAch. He fuses many things but still retains a unique musical style. My favs of those PC's are 2, 4 and 5 although all are great.

One thing I love about S-S is the way he writes for strings, unique but hard to put a finger on exactly why in words. But so what? So many composers built upon same or similar foundations (eg. Dvorak) yet are nothing if not individual. I was jaded by Saint-Saens but in recent years came around - or more appropriately back - to him. I found there's much more to him than meets the eye, I delved further. Another favourite is his Cello Concerto #1. & I still have more to discover from him.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> BPS: Anyone who hasn't heard La Noche de los Mayas should certainly check it out.


Absolutely. People can dilate and dissent over it all they want; and even get an emotional cathexis over the composer writing it. . . but I like it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust - Schwartzkopf, Hotter, Vroons - Furtwangler
> 
> View attachment 44465
> 
> 
> After getting a measly (and utterly mistaken) score in the 70s in the MENSA thread, I decided that only a charge into the abyss was warranted. Its funny what you can find on your shelf when you put your glasses on to look - I'd forgotten that I had this (third) version of Faust. Have to admit, it doesn't 'do the trick' for thee race to the abyss, even allowing for the weak sound quality. It isn't so much a headlong race, as a rather geriatric shuffle - a bit like a shamble along the pavement in rush hour in a big city. Nope, back to Davis (either version) next time I feel like being hopp - hopp - hopp along to the abyss!


Thanks for the warning. . . but how is Schwarzkopf on it?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> A couple of spikey modernist Swedish symphonies.


Have you heard Svetlanov do Nystroem's music to Shakespeare's Tempest?






Loooove that female chorus.


----------



## SimonNZ

Vivaldi's Stabat Mater and Nisi Domins - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Guest

A pleasant little mystery for me...










I really, really like this Piano Concerto #23, a lot more than any of Mozart's other piano concertos frankly. It seems very romantic, much like Beethoven, and that works for me. I don't have anything else by Moravec, and I'm not even sure if I have any other versions of PC #23.

So what is it? Is it Moravec? Is it #23? Is it Marriner or St. Martin in the Fields? I really have no idea. How can I solve this mystery without opening my wallet to buy clues?

What do you folks think of Moravec and/or #23? Is it something special or do I need to sit down and wait for my head to clear?


----------



## brotagonist

BPS: ...how can I solve this mystery without opening my wallet to buy clues?

How about checking Allmusic, Presto Classical, Amazon (com, co.uk, de), You Tube, even the Hänssler website for samples?

If this fails, do what I do: price under $10, buy it; price over $10, wait for head to clear or choose another performance


----------



## Badinerie

we were watching the movie Scott of the Antarctic last night. This morning I am listening to the "soundtrack lp" 
Vaughan Williams / SirAdrian Boult LPO on record of course!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, 'Pathétique'; 
No. 14 in C-Sharp minor, 'Moonlight' (Alfred Brendel).









F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor (Emanuel Ax).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ponce: Concierto del Sur
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre Andres Segovia/Symphony of the Air/Enrique Jorda

Superb performances by Segovia of two excellent works that were composed for him in 1941 and 1954 respectively. The weather here is somewhat sultry at the moment and these seem to chime in perfectly with that! Lovely.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Holst: The Planets (The Composer's Own Two Piano Version)*
Richard Rodney Bennett & Susan Bradshaw


----------



## Rhythm

Everything Mr. Browning performed at the piano was woven with silken gold: his innate touch and approach were unique. Among others, his collaborators were Barber, Menotti, and Bernstein.

John Browning played *Rachmaninov Prelude in G minor Op. 23 No. 5*, and *Rachmaninov Prelude in G Op. 32 No. 5*.

John Browning talked with David Dubal, 6/27/83


----------



## Oskaar

*Yuja Wang 1​*
*Yuja Wang Plays Schubert and Liszt*








Yuja Wang​
*Yuja Wang (Chinese: 王羽佳; pinyin: Wáng Yǔjiā; born February 10, 1987 is a Chinese classical pianist. She was born in Beijing, began studying piano there at age six, and went on to study at the Central Conservatory of Music in Beijing.*

A bit nonchalang somtimes, but lyricaly very clever, and good with tempi and sound strength variations.
Lovely music.!

Youtube comments

*Yuga Wang brings control and subtlety to these transcriptions. On the other hand Khatia B. plays Gretchen am spinnrade and the Erlkonig like a tigress devouring her prey but not always with Yuga Wangs measured control.
In fact I have huge admiration for both of these brilliant young pianists.

Lady Wang, You are the best! You make me cry - it's Your way to tell the story, forgetting about any difficulties of technics. You do all the music in the very natural way like Your appearance! You are a modern young Lady, and Your recordings sound exactly like this. Thank You very much!
Juergen, an old german musician*

*Yuja Wang plays Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 3*








Sergei Rachmaninov​
I like this spartane an carefull approach to the concerto, still passionate and rich. Fine interpretation!

*Yuja Wang plays Chopin Waltz_and others*








Frédéric Chopin​
*Yuja Wang (Chinese: 王羽佳; pinyin: Wáng Yǔjiā; born February 10, 1987 is a Chinese classical pianist. She was born in Beijing, began studying piano there at age six, and went on to study at the Central Conservatory of Music in Beijing.
1. Chopin Waltz Opus 64 No.2
2. Gluck/Wang - Orfeo ed Euridice:Melody
3. Strauss/Cziffra - Tristsch-tratsch Polka*

Fine playing-beautiful music. Yuja shows in the last piece of this video that she can play awsome tecnically

youtube comments

*that last piece by Liszt/Cziffra must be INSANELY difficult!!﻿

Yuja Wang displays perfection in what a concert pianist performs in playing Chopin!﻿

beautiful light touch and musical expression...Awesome.....﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

*Yuja Wang 2*

*Yuja Wang - Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2*








Sergei Rachmaninoff​
She combines a relatively light touch with great passion, and the lyrical approach that this fantastic concerto requires. It is a different, less powerfull way to play Rach 3. I like it. As I like other ways of playing it. It is not only one way. Great co-playing with the orchestra.

Youtube link

*this feels absolutely dead, she didn't butcher it, but comparing this to kissin's, it just lacks the artistic depth necessary for rach. don't understand why most comments are positive, i personally haven't seen a commendable performance by her yet﻿

This is a lot of talk about her lack of emotion, but I think she really nails it at 23:30... and also everywhere else haha. She might be cautious, but she's mastering it in a way I wish I could put my own 20 years of piano and a degree in music to use, and it looks like she only weighs 80 pounds LOL. She's not even 25 and she's doing a piece most can't accomplish until much later in their development. I'm impressed she got through the first page. You'd all hate my humble videos if you hate this Rachmaninoff miracle.﻿

There is a lot of mistakes,BUT,BUT,only with Yuja Wang I started to listen Rachmanonoff,and now he is my favorit komposer........THANKS YUJA﻿*

*Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 Yuja Wang Hannu Lintu Finnish RSO*








Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky​
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 B flat minor 
Yuja Wang, piano
Hannu Lintu conducts Finnish RSO
Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso -- Allegro con spirito (B flat 18minor → B flat major) 
Andantino semplice -- Prestissimo (D flat major) 22:20
Allegro con fuoco (B flat minor → B flat major) 29:30*

More difficult to be positive here. Her lightness and child-like charm in the playing does not suit the monumental melodic parts of this concerto. There are lighter parts, but she dont manage to give the concert the particular life, that I think she managed in Rach 3.

youtube comments

*I finally understand the Yuja fans. This is so straight forwardly sincere and heartfelt, it blew me over﻿

The brave girl here sounded like she thought she was on vacation or the Finns wanted the Tchaikovsky served chilled as hell.﻿

Tchaikovsky on High Heels.*

*videolink*


----------



## Bas

Joseph Haydn - String Quartets opus 64 no. 2, no. 4, no. 5
By Quatuor Mosaïques, on Naïve









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Concerto for Horn no. 4 in E-flat k495, Concerto for Oboe in C k314, Concerto for Bassoon in B-flat k191, Concerto for Horn in D k368b
By Katharina Jansen [oboe], Dona Agrell [bassoon], Teunis van der Zwart [horn], Freiburger Barock Orchester, Petra Müllejans [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Gaetano Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Joan Sutherland [soprano], Huguette Tourangeau [mezzo], Luciano Pavarotti [tenor], Orchestra e coro del Teatro Communale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge [dir.], on Decca


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

La Clemenza di Tito conducted by Christopher Hogwood on a 1995 Oiseau-Lyre double CD. 

In performance terms it doesn't come close to my favourite version of this work which is the Colin Davis Phillips one I have on both vinyl and CD. 

The 20 years newer Hogwood version is better recorded but the singing isn't as good and the whole thing somehow lacks emotion and expansiveness.


----------



## shadowdancer

Time to practice my german with a fine stuff... 
14 Cd's... Let's begin with the begining...
Das Rheingold..


----------



## science

View attachment 44541


... for the divinest man who ever lived who was German (Bach) I speak out...


----------



## bejart

Carlo Tessarini (ca.1690-1766?): Concerto a Cinque in D Major

Francesco Baroni leading the Compagnia de Musici


----------



## Oskaar

*mix 1*

*Rameau: Zoroastre - Suite d'orchestre | Jordi Savall*








Jean-Philippe Rameau​
*• Rameau: Zoroastre - Suite d'orchestre

• Ouverture
• Passepieds I/II
• Loure
• Air des Esprits Infernaux
• Air Tendre en Rondeau
• Air Grave
• Gavotte en Rondeau
• Sarabande
• Contredanse

Le Concert des Nations
Conducted by Jordi Savall*

Exelent music, and loveley performance and video presentation. Rameu is a delight to listen to

*R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite (Proms 2012)*








Richard Strauss​
*Prom 57: Wagner, Berg, R. Strauss & Ravel
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 26 August 2012*

Lovely and rich suite, very well performed and presented.

youtube comments

*Love the French horns in this piece﻿

That timp part in the ending waltz is sooooooo difficult but you can't even hear it. Pity I practiced it for so long but I don't care because I can sit back and listen to this heavenly piece of music!!! ﻿

If I leave this world listening to Der Rosenkavalier Suite, or the final Trio, I will leave a Happy Man! This music is my heaven.....

They deserve a standing ovation! Not a note out of place and if Richard Strauss himself. were alive to see it; he'd be overwhelmed.*

*Hebrew Melody - Madeleine Vaillancourt*








Joseph Achron​
*Joseph Achron: Hebrew Melody
Madeleine Vaillancourt, Age 15, Violin
Taisiya Pushkar, Piano

Recorded at the Kaufman Center, New York, NY*

What a talent! Such emotional tone, I think that is rare for a 15 year old.
The piece is painfully beautiful.

youtybe comments

*It beggars my paltry powers of imagination to even begin to fathom how a musician of this tender age can perform a piece this haunting with such depth and maturity of expression. I am deeply moved - superb artistry - brilliant work!

It's so refreshing and wonderful to see young musicians focusing on the artistic core of the music---the "heart" in the art---rather than focusing on the dazzle of technical display.

Absolutely lovely! Haunting, emotional, captivating. What an impressive young lady!*

*videolink*


----------



## Bas

RudyKens said:


> La Clemenza di Tito conducted by Christopher Hogwood on a 1995 Oiseau-Lyre double CD.
> 
> In performance terms it doesn't come close to my favourite version of this work which is the Colin Davis Phillips one I have on both vinyl and CD.
> 
> The 20 years newer Hogwood version is better recorded but the singing isn't as good and the whole thing somehow lacks emotion and expansiveness.


Fantastic work indeed, especially for the Tardi s'avvede tenor aria. 
Do you know the Rene Jacobs rendition?


----------



## Oskaar

*mix 2*

*Korngold Violin Concerto in D Major, Orhan Ahıskal*








Erich Wolfgang Korngold​
*Korngold Violin Concerto Op. 35 in D Major
Orhan Ahıskal, violin
Antonio Pirolli, conductor
Bursa Regional State Symphony Orchestra*

I know the concerto invite to a lief-light approach, but this is a bit to carefull and a bit academic. The sound quality may take some responsibility. But there are some lyrical great moments.

youtube comments

*Orhan're great. Congratulations. Elina, tastes good health.

Thank you brother Ahmet Cevdet Ahiskalilar. I'm glad you like it.*
Both google translated from turkish

*Justin Bird - Piano Concerto in C minor - Frederick Delius (Complete)*








Frederick Delius​
*Piano Concerto in C Minor - 1906 Revised Edition - Frederick Delius (1862-1934)

I. Moderato -- 00:09
II. Largo -- 09:30
III. Maestoso -- Vivace 16:27

Justin Bird, Piano
Nick Hersh, Conductor
IU Adhoc Symphony Orchestra

Recorded in Recital Hall, Jacobs School of Music, 12/2/2012*

Not very good sound, but I like the interpretation. The Delius concerto is absulutely delightfull!

youtube comments

*reminds me of warsau concerto in ways, and some chopin... but as always is delius

Thank you for posting. As a singer, I'd always loved his vocal work and am thoroughly enjoying the discovery of beautiful instrumental treasures such as this one -- which have led me to the conclusion that he was a very underrated composer.﻿

A wonderful performance, Justin---and with Sophie leading the orchestra too. I was not familiar with the work at all, but really enjoyed it. Thank you for sharing this with us--- a lovely New Year present indeed.*

*videolink*


----------



## Orfeo

*Erkki Melartin*
Concerto for Violin & Orchestra, op. 60.
Suite Lyrique no. III "Impressions de Belgique."
-John Storgards, violinist.
-The Tampare Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam.

*Leevi Madetoja*
Symphonies nos. I, II, & III.
-The Iceland Symphony Orchestra/Petri Sakari.

*Carl Nielsen*
Flute Concerto.
Symphony no. V.
-Gilbert Jespersen, flutist.
-The Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Jensen.

*Svend Simon Schultz*
Serenade for Strings.
-The Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra/Erik Tuxen.

*Felix Draeseke*
Symphony (no. I) in G major, op. 12.
-The Wuppertal Symphony Orchestra/George Hanson.

*Alexander von Zemlinsky*
Lyric Symphony, op. 18.
-Soile Isokoski, soprano.
-Bo Skovhus, baritone.
-The Gurzenich-Orchestra Kolner Philharmonic/James Conlon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 63.*


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "The Robbers' Castle" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #3 (Perahia/CBS)
Tchaikovsky - Battle of Poltava & Cossack Dance from "Mazeppa" (Simon/Chandos)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release. *Norgard*: Symphonies 1 & 8, w. VPO/Oramo. Not that Norgard's music needs any validation, but it can't hurt that the Vienna Philharmonic has responded so well in their debut. Hoping for a symphonic cycle from this collaboration. Demonstration sound. Three thumbs up.:tiphat:










Related:

http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-per-norgard---symphonies-1---8.aspx


----------



## Oskaar

*Josef Haydn symphonies 1​*
*Haydn Symphony No 93 D major András Keller, Magyar Telekom Hungarian Symphony Orchestra*








Josef Haydn​
*The Symphony No. 93 in D major, Hoboken I/93, is the first of the twelve so-called London symphonies (numbers 93-104) written by Joseph Haydn.
It was completed in 1791 as one of the set of symphonies completed for his first trip to London. It was first performed at the Hanover Square Rooms in London on 17 February 1792.
Movements
The work is in standard four-movement form and scored for two flutes, two oboes, two bassoons, two horns, two trumpets, timpani and strings.
1. Adagio - Allegro assai, 3/4 0:00
2. Largo cantabile, cut time in G major 6:59
3. Menuetto. Allegro, 3/4 12:04
4. Finale: Presto ma non troppo, 2/4 15:50*

Obviously a bit dated, so picture quality is not very good. But the sound is ok.
The symphony is very enjoyable. It contains small delicious details and surprises that makes Haydn so interresting to discover.
Fine performance

*Haydn Symphony No 92 G major Oxford Leonard Bernstein Wiener Philarmoniker*






​
*Joseph Haydn completed his Symphony No. 92 in G major, Hoboken 1/92, popularly known as the Oxford Symphony, in 1789 as one of a set of three symphonies that Haydn had been commissioned by the French Count d'Ogny to compose. 
Background*...read more in uploaders info

The Haydn symphonies really is a treasure chest. Some people say that Haydn repeats himself over and over... thay may not have listned carefully enough. 
Lots of variations and small twists and turnes all the time. No 92 is another delightfull little symphony, and Bernstein and his orchestra makes a very good performance.
There are some really drama going on here too! That reminds me in fact a bit of Mozarts requiem, but much more toned down of course, nicely placed in between the more easy going parts. There are parts where Bernstein almost dance!

youtube comments

*Thank you, great recording!﻿*

*Haydn Symphony No 88 G major Mariss Jansons*






​
Another great symphony, eminent performed in a church with maybe to much reverb...

youtube comment
*WOW that church has a lot reverb!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

How many times have I heard these performances?-- and the charm and joy of them still overwhelm me.

Belles of the ball all.


----------



## millionrainbows

Freakishly beautiful...I first heard this in 1970 on a Vox Turnabout vinyl disc. Rejected by the commodities market, and by alienated consumers, I plucked it from oblivion in a K-Mart bargain bin, and declared my solidarity forever with it, as art of the highest order. I have to this moment remained true to my vows.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 32 and 33.*

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting these. These aren't bad performaces, but I'm needing to compare these to other conductors; I think he has some quirks in his style.


----------



## Oskaar

*Haydn symphonies 2*

*Haydn Symphony No 85 B flat major 'La Reine' 'The queen' Roger Norrington Camerata Salzburg*






​
*The Symphony No. 85 in B flat major, Hoboken 1/85, is the fourth of the six "Paris" symphonies (numbers 82-87) written by Joseph Haydn. It is popularly known as La Reine (The Queen).*more info from uploader.

This symphony grows on me. I did not like it from the beginning, but soon many facets open up in Haydn style.
Not very good sound, but a fine performance

*Haydn Symphony No 79 F major Christopher Hogwood*






​
*The Symphony No. 79 in F major, Hoboken 1/79, is a symphony by Joseph Haydn. It was composed in 1784 as part of a trio of symphonies that also included symphonies 80 and 81. Unlike the previous three that were composed for London or the next six that were composed for Paris, it is not known for what occasion these three works were composed.*

Exiting and amuzing symphony. Mozartesque in the bothom maybe, but not for many seconds with new surprises. Also clearly baroque influenses.
Very fine an energic, still sensitive performance. A joy to listen to

*videolink*


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










#morninglistening #classicalmusic #VaughanWilliams @nyphil #stokowski #mitropolous


----------



## millionrainbows

Luciano Berio: The Complete Piano Music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 37 through 40*

Helmut Muller-Bruhl on Naxos.


----------



## Cosmos

Today's gonna be mostly Britten. I found a CD with several works that I want to check out. Some I've heard before, some I've heard about before, and the rest are "new" for me. Anyway, the CD is Rattle Conducts Britten, from EMI Classics










Here's the whole program on the two CDs. I may listen to the whole thing today, but it is kinda long so I will highlight what I plan on listening to

An American Overture
*Ballad of Heroes*
*Diversions for left-hand piano and orchestra*
The Building of the House
Praise We Great Men
Suite on English Folk Tunes op. 90
Canadian Carnival
*Young Apollo*
Quatre Chansons francaises
*Scottish Ballade
Occasional Overture
Sinfonia da Requiem*


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Lohengrin, Act 2
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hadyn, Symphony No. 41.*

I'm up to the 15th CD of this 35-CD set, and I'm still interested.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This evening brings forth...

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe*
Charles Munch & the Boston Symphony Orchestra








This will be my first listen to this piece. With Munch and the Boston Symphony I know the piece will be getting a thoroughly beautiful treatment. I cannot wait to hear this.

*Bernstein: West Side Story*
Michael Tilson Thomas & the San Fransisco Symphony








This recording of West Side Story is on course to become one of my favourite releases of the year. Phenomenal performances married with equally sumptuous recording. I prefer this so much over Bernstein's own recording it really isn't funny.
*
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 1 "Winter Daydreams" & 6 "Pathetique"
*Vladimir Jurowski & the London Philharmonic Orchestra








The "Winter Daydreams" will prove interesting, especially after listening to Markevitch's exemplary recording. As for the "Pathetique", I haven't listened to this for a while so it will be an enjoyable experience indeed. Anticipation and all... :lol:


----------



## Oskaar

*solo violin​*
*J.S. Bach: Partitas for Solo Violin - Gidon Kremer (New Upload, Full HD 1080p)*






​
*Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Partitas for solo violin

♪ Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002 (1720)
i. Allemanda -- Double
ii. Corrente -- Double (Presto)
iii. Sarabande -- Double
iv. Tempo di Borea -- Double

♪ Partita No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004 (1717-1723)
i. Allemanda
ii. Corrente
iii. Sarabanda
iv. Giga
v. Ciaccona

♪ Partita No. 3 in E major, BWV 1006 (1720)
i. Preludio
ii. Loure
iii. Gavotte en rondeau
iv. Menuet I
v. Menuet II
vi. Bourrée
vii. Gigue

Gidon Kremer, violin

St Nikolaus Church, Lockenhaus, 2001*

This video is a gem! Wonderfull violin music, very well performed by Gidon Kremer in beautiful surroundings.

*Alexi Kenney - A. Schnittke - A Paganini for solo violin*






​
*At the Seniors - Semi Finals of the Menuhin Competition Beijing 2012*

very fine interpretation of a facinating piece

youtube comments

*Alexei Kenney great!! and of course great Alfred Schnittke!!*

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

*solo violin 2*

*Samuel Adler - Canto III for Solo Violin (Zvi Zeitlin, violin)*






​
*Samuel Adler - Canto III for Solo Violin
Zvi Zeitlin, violin
Faculty Artist Series Recital on January 17, 2010*

Great and sensitive performance. Great piece!

youtube comments

*Zvi Zeitlin died last Wednesday

He actually had copies made of that Guarneri, by curtain and alf studios. He picked the copy he liked the best and sold his Guarneri. All this happened a few years ago. I was one of his students at Eastman when he passed away... I had taken lessons from him for 6 years. He was an amazing teacher! I miss him so much... *

*J. S. Bach - Sonata for Solo Violin No. 2, BWV 1003 (Proms 2012)*






​
*J. S. Bach - Sonata for Solo Violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003 
Andante (Mvt 3) Encore*

Lovely movement, and brilliant and sensitively played.

youtube comments

*Marvellous!

Lovely...thank you.

who is peter costello??*

*Giora Schmidt - World Premiere of Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor for Solo Violin*






​
*
Violinist Giora Schmidt presents World Premiere of Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor transcribed for solo violin by Noam Sivan: http://www.noamsivan.com.

Live from the Ravinia Festival in Chicago, September 2011.*

Just a great performance! The music itself can seems a bit boring to me at once, but it grows, and Goras wonderfull interpretation keeps my attention.

youtube links

*Beyond belief! This is a revelation to me. Many thanks for the post!!﻿

This would require at least a trio, certainly one violine is not enough to express the whole spectrum of the piece.﻿

I appreciate the painstaking transcription and performance of this pinnacle in piano literature. This is a wonderful hommage to the great Franz Liszt. Many thanks for this!

Very interesting to hear this transcription. I especially found it interesting how what Noam Sivan chooses to leave in/out. Creative transcription, even though it does not go away from the original score all that much. Bravo!*

*videolink*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 8-19 Louis Kentner

Having heard the first seven last night, I've gone into rhapsodic overdrive tonight and listened to the remaining twelve. Kentner was a stupendous pianist, and a Lisztian par excellence. I hadn't played this set of the rhapsodies in complete form for some years, and Kentner brings out the differing character of each piece so well, that it is no problem to sit through so many of them. I must admit that it has been a lovely rediscovery. I first bought this set in 1981, it was already deleted, but I chanced upon the three volumes, brand new, in a shop in Wolverhampton. It took a little thinking about, I think they were £1.50 each, and £4.50 was a lot for someone on the princely sum of £25 a week (before stoppages!), but knowing that they might otherwise be hard to come by, I took the plunge and I'm jolly glad I did. Vivat Kentner! (Even though I suppose it's a bit late for that in the literal sense, but..... you know what I mean!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 41, 58, 59.*

Helmut Muller-Brulh on Naxos.


----------



## Guest

Superb in every way.


----------



## opus55

Enescu: Symphony No. 3


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Theresienmesse, Harmoniemesse and Heligmesse
Helmuth Rilling

A Haydn Mass Festival at my house to commemorate Germany's glorious, one sided, convincing win against a disorganized Portugal today. Viva the great Thomas Müller!!:tiphat:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> View attachment 44577
> View attachment 44578
> 
> 
> FJ Haydn, Theresienmesse, Harmoniemesse and Heligmesse
> Helmuth Rilling
> 
> A Haydn Mass Festival at my house to commemorate Germany's glorious, one sided, convincing win against a disorganized Portugal today. Viva the great Thomas Müller!!:tiphat:


Being a fan of Christiano Ronaldo,

I was sad that he did not get a chance to show his talent

To raise the Portuguese spirit, I will listen to the great Amalia Rodrigues tonight 

good luck to the USA


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Being a fan of Christiano Ronaldo,
> 
> I was sad that he did not get a chance to show his talent
> 
> To raise the Portuguese spirit, I will listen to the great Amalia Rodrigues tonight
> 
> good luck to the USA


Ronaldo was terrible. Every free kick he had went right into the German defense. He only had one really good shot on goal, which was stopped by the goalkeeper, and was late in the game, even if it did go in, it wouldn't have mattered.

Yes. The USA is playing a team which has given them a lot of trouble over the years, Ghana.

I have a few more Haydn masses ready if the US wins!!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bax: Morning Song (Maytime in Sussex) Harriet Cohen/Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Bliss: Piano Concerto Trevor Barnard/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Rubbra: Piano Concerto, Op.85 Denis Matthews/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: No.27 in E Minor, Op.90/No.9 in E, Op.14 No.1/No.14 in C-sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 "Moonlight"/No.28 in A, Op.101 Annie Fischer

A disc of fairly obscure concerted works form the Sargent box. The Bax piece was written to celebrate the 21st birthday of the present Queen Elizabeth II in his capacity as Master of the King's Musick. This recording was actually the first performance, made in February 1947, it was not publicly performed until the October of that year. It has been well remastered, and is a quite delightful piece. Trevor Barnard plays the Bliss Concerto well, and Sargent's reading of the orchestral part is superb, the Philharmonia play wonderfully, the last movement is very thrilling, it stands well alongside my other recordings of this concerto (Solomon/RLPO/Boult and Mewton-Wood/USO/Goehr), and I shall return to it with pleasure, as indeed will I to the Concerto of Rubbra, beautifully played by Denis Matthews, a pianist whose playing is as pleasing and enjoyable as his wonderful lectures were. 
More Beethoven from Annie Fischer rounds the evening off, she finds just the right approach for each of the Sonatas, in all the infinite variety that they possess- not unlike Kentner with the Liszt Rhapsodies, as I mentioned earlier. She and Kentner both Hungarian, and both, in my collection, considered indispensable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampled the two most recent Ehnes Onyx releases. I'm an Ehnes fan, but these aren't competitive. Odd couplings, too. 

Stick with Mordkovitch and Vengerov recs. McAslan can also be considered for Britten.

Shostakovich SQs 7 & 8? Several prominent groups, including Fitzwilliam, Shostakovich, ESQ, Borodin.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> *Ronaldo was terrible*....


I only need an update on Ms. Shayk.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> I only need an update on Ms. Shayk.


Irina's a bit above my pay grade. I wonder which her favorite Bartok quartet set is?
It doesn't really matter, does it?


----------



## hpowders

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 44580
> View attachment 44581
> 
> 
> Bax: Morning Song (Maytime in Sussex) Harriet Cohen/Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> Bliss: Piano Concerto Trevor Barnard/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> Rubbra: Piano Concerto, Op.85 Denis Matthews/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: No.27 in E Minor, Op.90/No.9 in E, Op.14 No.1/No.14 in C-sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 "Moonlight"/No.28 in A, Op.101 Annie Fischer
> 
> A disc of fairly obscure concerted works form the Sargent box. The Bax piece was written to celebrate the 21st birthday of the present Queen Elizabeth II in his capacity as Master of the King's Musick. This recording was actually the first performance, made in February 1947, it was not publicly performed until the October of that year. It has been well remastered, and is a quite delightful piece. Trevor Barnard plays the Bliss Concerto well, and Sargent's reading of the orchestral part is superb, the Philharmonia play wonderfully, the last movement is very thrilling, it stands well alongside my other recordings of this concerto (Solomon/RLPO/Boult and Mewton-Wood/USO/Goehr), and I shall return to it with pleasure, as indeed will I to the Concerto of Rubbra, beautifully played by Denis Matthews, a pianist whose playing is as pleasing and enjoyable as his wonderful lectures were.
> More Beethoven from Annie Fischer rounds the evening off, she finds just the right approach for each of the Sonatas, in all the infinite variety that they possess- not unlike Kentner with the Liszt Rhapsodies, as I mentioned earlier. She and Kentner both Hungarian, and both, in my collection, considered indispensable.


For my money, Annie Fischer's is the most satisfying Beethoven keyboard sonata set. Glad I possess the whole thing.


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Sinfonia a piu stromenti

Concerto Koln


----------



## Alfacharger

Stanford's wonderful Symphony #5.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Piano Sonatas (Complete), w. Gulda.


----------



## hpowders

The FJ Haydn mass festival continues with the Lord Nelson Mass conducted by Helmuth Rilling in commemoration of the USA finally beating Ghana, 2-1, at the 86 minute mark with a glorious header at the World Cup! Superb!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 33 "Alone towards you, Lord Jesus Christ"

For the 13th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Guest

Quite a fine performance and recording.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scarlatti sonatas - Colin Tilney, harpsichord


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

This is the second of my two new Tchaikovsky albums:









I am halfway through my _first_ playing of disc 1, Suites 1 and 2. I will hold off with disc 2 for a few days, until I feel relatively familiar with the earlier two of the four suites. The Opus numbers for the four suites range from 43 to 61, so I am guessing that they must have been composed in a relatively short span, perhaps 10 years or so.

Even the Piano Trio, from the same span of time, is fairly lushly romantic. Here, we hear Tchaikovsky in a more restrained mood. The first movement of Suite 1 has a Bach (baroque) flavour, which is quite a surprise! This is very fine music, unjustly relegated to the sidelines, by one of the great composers.


----------



## Sid James

*Handel*
_ Italian cantatas: 
O come chiare e belle HWV143 ; 
Clori, mia bella Clori HWV92 ; 
Amarilli vezzosa (Il Duello Amoroso) HWV82_
- Patrizia Kwella & Gillian Fisher, sopranos ; Catherine Denley, contralto with The London Handel Orch. under Denys Darlow (Hyperion)

Taking in *Handel's Italian Cantatas *again - and that blog I have planned linking him to Corelli and Elgar, Tippett will eventually come (when time is available). One big thing that unites these is that warmth in the string writing. It translates from the Baroque to the Modern era, as did the concerto grosso format which Corelli pioneered.

*Brahms* _String Sextet #1_
- Stuttgart Soloists (Naxos)

Speaking of strings, yet another work coming from the fruitful Brahms-Joachim partnership, probably the most significant composer-musician partnership of the 19th century. *String Sextet #1* is imbued with Hungarian flavoured tunes and rhythms. *Brahms *was a perfectionist who destroyed most of what he composed, so what we've got tend to be masterpieces. Letters that have survived between the two men attest to the scrupulous way in which Brahms approached every detail of his music, he was always willing to listen to expert advice on technical matters from Joachim.

*Liszt *_Les Préludes_
- Berlin PO under Hans Knappertsbusch, live recording, 1941 (Tahra)

Then a classic account of *Liszt's Les Preludes*. This performance from the war years speaks to *Maestro Knappertsbusch's *stature amongst musicians. He didn't get along well with the Nazi regime, yet they allowed him to work as a guest with major orchestras, despite taking away his permanent job at Munich. The playing here speaks to a sense of spontaneity which is by the moment. That was Knappertsbusch's philosophy, for example he disliked over rehearsing every detail and lording over his musicians too much, he gave them the respect and initiative to take risks and succeed.

No wonder he was so admired for his integrity. Even though this piece was used as propaganda by the Nazis, Knappertsbusch focuses less on the militaristic bombast that it builds up to in the climax, and more on its broad symphonic sweep.

*Elgar* _Introduction and Allegro, Op. 47_
- Capella Istropolitana under Adrian Leaper (Naxos)

Finishing with the aforementioned *Elgar, Introduction and Allegro *being a concerto grosso in all but name. When a colleague asked Elgar how he got that unique string sound in his music, he advised him to "study old Handel, I went to him for help ages ago."



brotagonist said:


> c'n://new
> 
> This is the second of my two new Tchaikovsky albums:
> 
> View attachment 44584
> 
> 
> I am halfway through my _first_ playing of disc 1, Suites 1 and 2. I will hold off with disc 2 for a few days, until I feel relatively familiar with the earlier two of the four suites. The Opus numbers for the four suites range from 43 to 61, so I am guessing that they must have been composed in a relatively short span, perhaps 10 years or so.
> 
> Even the Piano Trio, from the same span of time, is fairly lushly romantic. Here, we hear Tchaikovsky in a more restrained mood. The first movement of Suite 1 has a Bach (baroque) flavour, which is quite a surprise! This is very fine music, unjustly relegated to the sidelines, by one of the great composers.


Tchaikovsky definitely has many sides other than the heart on sleeve Romantic. Like any cliche there is truth to that, however you look at the suites and also his Rococo Variations and he's like a prototypical Neo-Classicist. BTW I love his Piano Trio, it is one of those great epic chamber works, after I heard it live in concert the musicians during the applause looked totally exhausted. They just had it, I could tell it took a lot out of them, and its an emotional experience for the listener too. Even the theme and variations in that piece shows Tchaikovsky's inventiveness and mastery of those old forms. The suites are something on my backburner too, currently I've only got the "Mozartiana" one. That's actually the recording I was thinking of (they are also available on Eloquence label).


----------



## Guest

Listening to this sing-along:










I'm sure the neighbors don't mind.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Così fan tutte


----------



## Alypius

New arrival:

*Riccardo Minasi / Il Pomo d'Oro, Vivaldi: Concerti per violini IV ("L'imperatore") (Naive, 2012)*










So, a little more Vivaldi -- a couple of favorites:

*Paul O'Dette / Parley of Instruments, Vivaldi: Music for Lute & Mandolin (Hyperion, 1993)*










*Rachel Podger / Arte dei Suonatori, Vivaldi: La Stravaganza (Channel Classics, 2003)*


----------



## Guest

Two more:

Some chamber music from Villa-Lobos:










and some music for cello and piano:


----------



## bejart

Juan Crisostomo de Arriaga (1806-1826): String Quartet No.1 in D Minor

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Rebel's Les Elements and Destouches' Les Elements - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Enjoying a recent purchase: Peter Csaba & co in Britten's "Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge," "Illuminations," and "Lachrymae."


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Fantasy in C Minor, KV 475

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major; No. 6 in E-Flat Major 
(Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Heinrich Berte: Das Dreimaderlhaus*









_"Hederl und Haider und Hannerl Tscholl"_



















My hands are devoutly clasped listening to this delightful little operetta.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new









3 Symphonies, Symphonic Dances, Isle of the Dead and others
Mariss Jansons/St Petersburg PO

"Lushly romantic" was once synonymous with depreciated for me. When I encountered such music, particularly the more popular works of Tchaikovsky, some of Rachmaninov's piano music, even some Liszt and other composers' works, it seemed too pretty to take as seriously as the terse, introspective and analytical music I preferred. _I've gotten over it_ 

I can no longer listen to music of only one mood or temperament. I recently got a few Liszt and Tchaikovsky albums that are tremendous. Last summer, I picked up Rachmaninov's Piano Concertos, so I felt that it was time for a bit more.

I've only listened to Symphony 1 and Isle of the Dead (disc 1). This is not the ebullient 'heart on his sleeve' Rachmaninov of some of the Piano Concertos, but I can already tell that I will really like this. Having only in the past year or so realized that I appear to have a passion for late 19th Century/20th Century Russian composers, Rachmaninov is a key player (pun unintentional: he was primarily a piano player  ) I had too long ignored.



Marschallin Blair said:


> _"Hederl und Haider und Hannerl Tscholl"_
> 
> My hands are devoutly clasped listening to this delightful little operetta.


O sweet sweetness! And you're the leading lady! Jawohl! :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2
Maurizio Pollini









It's been a while since I'd heard it. It truly is a stunning work, and Pollini makes for an eloquent advocate.


----------



## Sid James

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 44592
> 
> 
> _"Hederl und Haider und Hannerl Tscholl"_
> 
> ...My hands are devoutly clasped listening to this delightful little operetta.


I had the English version of that "Lilac Time" on vinyl. Yes its pretty good, chock full of Schubert's tunes. Am I correct in remembering he doesn't get the girl in the end? IF so, it goes against the Mills and Boon type conventions of operetta. In any case, I know it was big in Mitteleuropa between the wars. Don't know how often its performed now.


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok Violin Concerto #2, Eotvos Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto







Grieg Violin Sonatas, orchestrated for small chamber group


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata in C minor, D958 (Elisabeth Leonskaja).


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Berlioz @BR_Kultur @BR_Presse merciless, bone-dry, phenomenal


----------



## ArtMusic

Could easily be transposed for the cello. But lovely as it is.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Haitink's wonderful Debussy performances in one convenient package. Superb 1970s analogue sound too.


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> For my money, Annie Fischer's is the most satisfying Beethoven keyboard sonata set. Glad I possess the whole thing.


I think that we are several who agree on that, somehow Beethoven always sounds better when played on a Bösendorfer Imperial Grand! 

/ptr


----------



## Rhythm

When accompanists like Jörg Demus are playing, listeners can relax and enjoy in that he's one of those pianists who became so well trained for easily taking a breath when the vocalist must take one.


----------



## ptr

Morning listen:

*Kurt Schwitters* - Ursonate (Hat Hut)









Eberhard Blum, voice

*Franco Donatoni* - Tema / Cadeau & *György Ligeti* - Études Pour Piano (1er Livre) / Trio Pour Violon, Cor Et Piano ("Hommage à Brahms") (Erato)









Ensemble Intercontemporain u.Pierre Boulez (1-2) / Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Piano (3-8) / Jacques Deleplancque, Horn; Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Piano; Maryvonne Le Dizès-Richard, Violin (9)

And a slight return to my Stokowskiton:

*Alexander Scriabin* - Le Poeme de l' extase / *Hector Berlioz* - Symphonie fantastique, Op 54 (BBC Legends)
(Also includes an interesting 8 min interview with Stokowski by Deryck Cooke!)









New Philharmonia Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski (Recorded in 1968)

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Corigliano's Clarinet Concerto - Stanley Drucker, clarinet, Zubin Mehta, cond.


----------



## bejart

Nicola Porpora (1685-1768): Violin Sonata No.5 in G Minor

Anton Steck, violin -- Christian Rieger, harpsichord


----------



## Bas

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito
By The Freiburger Barockorchester, RIAS Kammerchor, Mark Padmore [tenor], Alexandrina Pendatchanska [soprano], Bernarda Fink [mezzo], René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sid James said:


> I had the English version of that "Lilac Time" on vinyl. Yes its pretty good, chock full of Schubert's tunes. Am I correct in remembering he doesn't get the girl in the end? IF so, it goes against the Mills and Boon type conventions of operetta. In any case, I know it was big in Mitteleuropa between the wars. Don't know how often its performed now.


Schubert_ and _Johann Strauss are culled from, if memory serves (I was playing a few different operettas last night). . . . As far as the ending goes, I can't tell you whether its Mills-and-Boon kosher or not. I was playing a few different operettas last night while ironing and doing dishes, so I can't recall where one ended and another started, to tell the truth. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I delighted in some of the cuts of _Dreimaderlhaus_ so much, that I just ordered a one-hundred cd box set of German operettas from the 1950's to familarize myself with all of this delightful confection.

Kalman? Lehar? Offenbach?-- sure, I've heard them. But Sidney Jones? Walter Kollo? Karl Millocker? Carl Michael Ziehrer? -- I wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## Andolink

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas Op. 31_-- _No. 1 in G major_ and _No. 2 in D minor_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano









*J. S. Bach*: _'Ich habe meine Zuversicht', BWV188_; _'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe', BWV156_
Rachel Nicholls, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Johann Stamitz* and *Franz Xaver Richter*: _Early String Symphonies_
New Dutch Academy/Simon Murphy


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann, Piano Concerto in A minor (Sviatoslav Richter; Witold Rowicki; Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra).


----------



## Oskaar

*Jordi Savall*

*Septem Verba Christi in Cruce (Joseph Haydn) - Concierto de Jordi Savall*








Joseph Haydn​
*Septem Verba Christi in Cruce (The 7 Last Words of Christ on the Cross) - Joseph Haydn (1732-1809). [Original Version for Orchestra, Hob. XX. 1]. Artist: Le Concert des Nations - Directed by Jordi Savall. (http://www.alia-vox.com/) [Date and place of recording: 2 to October 4, 2006 at the Church of the Holy Cave of Cádiz (Spain)]. 1 -. L'Introduzione. Maestoso ed Adagio. 2 -. Sonata I. Largo - Pater dimitte illis, quia nesciunt, faciunt quid! 3 -. Sonata II. Grave e Cantabile - Hodie mecum eris in Paradiso! 4 -. Sonata III. Grave - Mulier ecce filius Tuus! 5 -. Sonata IV. Largo - Deus meus, utquid dereliquisti me? 6 -. Sonata V. Adagio - Website! 7 -. Sonata VI. Lento - Consumatum est! . 8 - Sonata VII. Largo - In Manus tuas Domine, Commendo Spiritum meum! 9 -. Il Terremoto. Presto with tutta la forza.*google translated from spanish

This music is magic! It contains so much. It is beautiful,emotional,dramatic,happy,sad,dramatic,piecefull and much more. The sound is eccelent. The picture is dark and mystic, with occationaly beautiful shots from the interior an exterior of the church building in Cádiz. It all gives a mystic and tence frame of the music and the Biblic message that I dont go into here. In uploaders info there is a description from Savall in spanish. That should be no problem since google translater constantly gets bether and bether.
Really reccomended!

youtube comments

*What a wonderful posting! A real treasure. Thank you.

Absolutely magical, knew the work performed by quartets, which is more intimate, but here the master Savall makes something beautiful. THANKS for the input images and reviews.- translated from spanish

Absolutely beautiful and majestic. I feel the same awe when listening to the amazing duet Andrey Nemzer & Charlene Canty singing CANTICUM FRATRIS SOLIS, Such humility and inspiration!*

*Jordi Savall Magnificat et Jubilate Deo à Versailles*








Johan Sebastian Bach​
*While looks splendid recording of Bach's Mass in B, Jordi Savall wanted to propose for the Tercentenary of the Peace of Utrecht (1713), which came close a dozen years of war between France and half Europe, a program involving four counts of iconic works of European sacred music, in addition four compositions in Latin, for soloists, chorus and orchestra, four compositions glorifying God's greatness, the royal power and the power of peace .*google-translated from french. More in uploaders info.

Just as beautiful as the more famous mass in B. Fantastic performance, and a brilliant production.

youtube comments

*My God ...﻿

Magnifique! And I thought I knew by heart the Bach Magnificat, I completely rediscovered under the baton of Jordi Savall.

The best concert I ever heard... Heavenly, An aesthetic experience to the fullest. Rush used to be my favorite band, this trumps that. This literally brought tears to my eyes, it was all so magnificent, superb, benevolent, most of all thank God. Praise Jesus

There are no words to comment on the beauty of this performance! Jordi Savall is a big and with him all those who work with him. And great too, quilbeuf julien, for giving us this unforgettable video! Thank you.*

*videolink*


----------



## Orfeo

*The Land, the Sea, and Space*

*The Land*

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Symphony no. III "Pastoral."
-Yvonne Kenny, soprano.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphonic Poem "November Woods."
-The Ulster Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*The Sea*

*Ralph Vaughn Williams*
Symphony no. I "A Sea Symphony."
-Yvonne Kenny, soprano.
-Brian Rayner Cook, baritone.
-The London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Bryden Thomson.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Poem "The Sea."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. III in D major "West Coast Pictures."
-Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.

*And Space*

*Gustav Holst *
The Planets.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/James Levine.

*Rued Langgaard*
Music of the Spheres
-Inger Dam Jensen (soprano), Nanna Howmand (contralto), Henriette Elimar (contralto).
-The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vocal Ensemble & Chamber Choir/Thomas Dausgaard.

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphony no. V.
-The Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Jansons.


----------



## Vasks

_Suddenly Seeger_









_and with today's listening done there will be no more for almost 2 weeks as we travel_


----------



## Blancrocher

Marc-Andre Hamelin playing various sonatas by Haydn; Bohm and Pollini in Beethoven's 3rd Piano Concerto.

*p.s.* Happy travels, Vasks.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 3-6










Start listening from middle so I can pay closer attention to latter concertos.


----------



## Oskaar

*Jordi Savall 2*

*Jordi Savall - Üsküdara*








Jordi Savall​
*From the concert at Léonie Sonnings music price 2012, given to Jordi Savall. At the Trinitatis church in Copenhagen

First they play the song in four different versions, then a recorded version of Montserrat Figueras, before the big finish. The emsemble includes::

Jordi Savall, lira da gamba, fidel, rebab and musical lead
Lior Elmaleh, song, 
Nedyalko Nedyalkov, kaval, 
Haig Sarikouyoumdjian, duduk, 
Driss el Maloumi, oud, 
Hakan Gungor, qanun, 
Dimitri Psonis, santur, moresca, 
Pedro Estevan, percussion,*

Fantastic oriental rythms, song and instruments. Great!

youtube comments

*The face of Savall when he remembers his recently deceased wife sing as the record plays says it all...﻿

Stunning! A beautiful surprise, barely remembered from childhood, found almost by accident. Many thanks.﻿

Well .. It seems our "Üsküdar'a gider iken" has done its magical touch again!!
Very VerY NiCe Choice to Come Together around Musiiiiiiiiiiic﻿*

*Jordi Savall - Lachrimae Caravaggio*








Dominique Fernandez​
Fantastic medieval music! No info Seems like *Dominique Fernandez* is the name of composer. No.. He is avalls co-worker obviously.

*Marais: Alcione - Suite des airs à joüer & La folia | Jordi Savall*








Marin Marais​
*00:41 • Marais: Alcione - Suite des airs à joüer
32:31 • Corelli: Concerto grosso "La Folia", opus 5, no. 12
__

Le Concert des Nations
Conducted by Jordi Savall*

This must be early baroque with heavy renaissanse influences, or late renaissance with baroque influences. It is heavenly music, even if I can imagine the stiff costume at the royal court.

*videolink*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

J. S. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos No. 1 and 2, on YouTube, performed by the Freiburg Baroque Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Koechlin*: _Les bandar-log, Op. 176, "Scherzo des singes"_
Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg/Marc Albrecht


----------



## rrudolph

Listening to today's birthday boy:

Stravinsky: Sonata for Two Pianos








Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat/Renard








Stravinsky: Dumbarton Oaks/Ebony Concerto/8 Instrumental Miniatures








Stravinsky: Les Noces


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Igor's* birthday (1882).

View attachment 44634


----------



## Jeff W

Karl Bohm leading the Berlin Philharmonic is Mozart's Symphonies No. 22, 23, 24, 25 (for the Saturday Symphonies thread, for which I am woefully behind) and 27.


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 44633
> 
> 
> Karl Bohm leading the Berlin Philharmonic is Mozart's Symphonies No. 22, 23, 24, 25 (for the Saturday Symphonies thread, for which I am woefully behind) and 27.


Ha! Ha! Funny signature, Jeff W!!!


----------



## Jeff W

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! Funny signature, Jeff W!!!


It was only supposed to be a temporary measure until I could find something more profound or humorous, but alas, I think it will become permanent!


----------



## shadowdancer

Vaneyes said:


> For *Igor's* birthday (1882).
> View attachment 44634


I have this performance. One of my favorites...
Nice call!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

:wave:I already posted it in the 'Current Listening with YouTube videos' but since this one is *the best version I've ever listened to* I'll post it again here for the sake of visibility.

; What's up with all these first rate orchestras offering us their high quality live concerts for free on the internet? love it.


----------



## Oskaar

*Orchestral suites​*
*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 (Full Length): KBS Symphony Orchestra & Mikhail Pletnev*








Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky​
*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3 For Orchestra in G major.
차이코프스키 / 관현악을 위한 모음곡 제3번 G장조 Op.55
KBS Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Mikhail Pletnev (Михаил Плетнёв)
30th,Nov,2012. Korea Art Centre Concert Hall,Seoul Korea.
--------------------------------------------------------------
※Select The Movement at your pleasure
1.Elegy -[00:01]
2.Melancholic Waltz - [10:47]
3.Scherzo - [16:25]
4.Theme and Variation - [21:08]*

This format suits Tschaicovsky very well I think. It is so much room for exploring. Here is a heaven of fantasy, emotion, instrument solos, melodies, moods and clours.
Great performance, and the sound is very good

youtube comments

*For those who may be new to Tchaikovsky, try listening first of all to the Theme and Variations at 21.01. This is Tchaikovsky at his very best; moments of melancholia, for sure, but the greatest antidote to those who say that Tchaikovsky had no sense of humour! This in a triumph of orchestration, sustained invention and sheer fun! Pletnyev doesn't quite manage the rallentandos that should lead back to the main theme in the Polka, but who cares? If you aren't inspired by this piece, you and I would never get along in real life...! Please enjoy the whole thing, but the Theme and Variations are essential listening.﻿

Today, the neglect of this wonderful music defies belief. Though had Tchaikovsky called it a symphony (which he almost did), it would surely be better known. In his lifetime it was one of his most popular pieces. After it's premiere in 1885, brother Modest proclaimed that no Russian symphonic work had been so enthusiastically received by both public and press. Right up until the 'Pathetique' it was Tchaikovsky's personal favourite too, even taking it on his American tour in 1891 ahead of a symphony. The Theme and Variations finale is one of this Great composer's finest movements/achievements.﻿*

*Mussorgsky · Baba Yaga · Dudamel*








Modest Mussorgsky​
*Modest Mussorgsky / Maurice Ravel: Pictures from an Exhibition - A Remembrance of Viktor Hartmann, IX. Baba Yaga, X. The Bogatyr Gates (in the Capital in Kiev) · SBYOV & Gustavo Dudamel, conductor · Salzburg, 2008*

Very powerfull and adventurous music. So much is packed into the nine minuts, so you are just blown away. Amazing.
Brilliant and strong performance, and good sound and presentation. Dudamel looks like the Animal in the Muppets.

*De Falla: Suite uit 'El Amor Brujo' - Alejo Perez - Radio Kamer Filharmonie - Live concert*








Manuel De Falla​
*De Falla: Suite from 'El Amor Brujo' Radio Chamber Philharmonic o.l.v. Alejo Perez Recorded Sunday, May 2, 2010 in the Great Hall of the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.*

Another feast of orchestral delights. Clearly oriental influences in this colourfull suite.
Fine an tense performance from Alejo Perez and the Radio Chamber Philharmonic.

youtube comments

*Spanish nostalgia and wistfulness with passion right around the corner. Well done. Thank you for the video.﻿

Very good interpretation.Bravo to the director! But incomplete ... missing voice ...*

*videolink*


----------



## Mahlerian

Continuing on by listening to more of the same disc from last night, and also fitting today's date:

Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Vaneyes

*Stravinsky*: Orchestral Works, w. ACO/Chailly (rec. 1994).


----------



## Oskaar

*Orchestral suite 2​*
*Sergei Prokofiev - Scythian Suite - Claudio Abbado (Full HD 1080p)*








Sergei Prokofiev​
*Sergei Prokofiev (1891-953)

♪ Scythian Suite, Op.20 (1916)

Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela

Claudio Abbado

Lucerne Culture and Congress Center (KKL), 2010

(Full HD 1080p)*

A firework! Bravo! Bravo Abbado! A relisten to a video I have posted before, but it is so good that a re-post shouldnt harm.

youtube comments

*Gustavo Dudamel was in the audience!!!﻿

composed in 1914 this revolutioinary score reflects the atmosphere of the time of the outbrake of World War I. Prokofiev was a Ukrainian Russian!! Now, 100 years later, the saber-rattling is back, and I am listening to this music over and over again*

*Debussy La Mer*








Claude Debussy​
*Debussy - "The Sea", three symphonic sketches Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra Conductor - Claudio Abbado*

More delicate and fragile tones, but not less rich and powerfull. I dont know Debussy`s ideas, but I can see in my inner eye a travel to nature. With all seasons, all types of weather, animals dayly life, waters trawel from the snow down to the sea, open landscapes, wild forests and much more. This is a masterwork!

youtube comments

*a magic woof of pure sound. amazing.
thanks to Claudio Abbado for his perfect rendition! may he rest in music.﻿

one of the truly great masterpieces with a master conductor and one of the best orchestras in the world .There is nothing more to wish for ,as far as I am concerned. Thank you so much for this upload

The best version of this great masterpiece. Joyeux anniversaire, Claude.
With the great Claude is still hungry: Everything is inside, these are only impressions, feelings, dreams, images and smells, the palette of the orchestra is immediately recognized as a Monet Sisley Van Gogh, with their colors! (google-translated from french)*

*videolink*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

And, just to be 'Schnabby':


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Harmoniemesse - Kyrie (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Mei; Von Magnus; Lippert; Widmer; Arnold Schoenberg Chor; Concentus musicus Wien).


----------



## rrudolph

Stravinsky: Rite of Spring








Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements/Symphony in C/Symphonies of Wind Instruments








Stravinsky: Violin Concerto


----------



## ptr

Stokowskiton:

*Igor Stravinsky* - Firebird & Petroushka Suites (Capitol HDTT 1957)










Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Stokowskiton:
> 
> *Igor Stravinsky* - Firebird & Petroushka Suites (Capitol HDTT 1957)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski
> 
> /ptr


---
I love that site!!_ ;D_. . . and the Stokowski too, of course.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*John Adams: Harmonium*









Choral ecstasies in "Negative Love" from_ Harmonium_.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky conducting Threni, for the composer's birthday.


----------



## Blake

Angeles Quartet's Haydn - _Complete String Quartets_, Disc 1. A box of jewels.


----------



## omega

Concentrating on my work with Steve Reich's _Music for eighteen musicians_
(on Spotify)








Sorry, Igor, I'll celebrate your birthday tomorrow...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Martin*: Orchestral Music, w. Kling/Kates/Whitney/Mester (rec.1963 - '73), ACO/Chailly et al (rec.1991 - '94), LPO/Bamert (rec.1993).








View attachment 44654


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *Martin*: Orchestral Music, w. Kling/Kates/Whitney/Mester (rec.1963 - '73), ACO/Chailly et al (rec.1991 - '94), LPO/Bamert (rec.1993).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44654


Frank Martin. Now there's a great underrated Swiss composer for you!!!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
Piano Concertos
No 21, K467
No 27, K595
The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
*Murray Perahia, pianist & conductor*

From the liner notes:

Also, Mozart's mode of composition is in fact much more problem-oriented, and less that of the happy-go-lucky genius, than is generally assumed; the sketches of his work that have been preserved prove this. And in his own statements, Mozart belies the legend of the madcap who does not call himself to account for his life, his works and his influence. To his father, for example, he wrote in 1777: "I cannot write poetically, I am not a poet. I cannot speak so artfully as to produce shadow and light; I am no painter. Nor can I express my feelings and thoughts by acting and by pantomime; I am no dancer. But I can do it with tones; I am a musician."


----------



## Guest

Whew! This is the most brutal, harrowing recording of this piece out of the dozen or so that I have heard. The NRPO play as if their lives depended on it, and BIS has certainly provided them with phenomenal sound--perhaps the dynamic range is a bit too wide, but dang is it ever powerful and detailed.


----------



## ptr

Nielsen on Vinyl:

*Carl Nielsen* - Symphony No 1 Op 7 & Helios Overture (Decca)









The Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Thomas Jenssen

*Carl Nielsen* - Symphony No 2 Op 16 "The Four Temperaments" & Little Suite for Strings Op 1 (Vox)









Tivoli Concert Symphony Orchestra u. Carl von Garaguly

/ptr


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Cello Concerto/Cockaigne Overture/Wand of Youth Suite No.2 Anthony Pini/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Eduard Van Beinum

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos.1 & 5/Pohjola's Daughter BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 23 in F Minor, Op.57 "Appasionata"/17 in D Minor, Op.31 No.2/15 in D, Op.28 "Pastorale" Annie Fischer

A lovely LP of Elgar's music from Van Beinum and co. Pini plays the Cello Concerto beautifully, and the remainder of the programme is very good too, in fact Van Beinum's interpretation of the second Wand of Youth suite is unlike any other that I know of, but in its way as convincing and enjoyable as any of 'em! Then some of my favourite Sibelius performances from Sargent, and in "Pohjola's Daughter" he and the orchestra are outstanding, this has all the drama and excitement of a live performance caught on the wing, I've never heard its equal (thought Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic in the 1960s runs it pretty close). Finally another three sonatas from the treasure trove of priceless jewels that is Annie Fischer's set of the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. "Glorious things of thee are spoken", and quite right too!


----------



## AH music

Having a fine time with Beethoven symphonies courtesy of Chailly this evening. Nos 7, 8, 6 and now into the second movement of no 9. I can understand how some will find the speeds rather too fast, but I just generally find everything exhilarating and pulling me back into the grip of these wonderful but sometimes over-familiar works. Most impressed. Even the opening of the Pastoral which gets a lot of criticism just seemed a refreshingly bracing walk with a spring in the step, and the finale is wonderful. The third movement of the 9th - such a favourite in times past that I rarely listen so as not to risk it becoming overplayed - is unfolding beautifully as I write.....


----------



## ShropshireMoose

ptr said:


> I think that we are several who agree on that, somehow Beethoven always sounds better when played on a Bösendorfer Imperial Grand!
> 
> /ptr


I think Backhaus always played on a Bosendorfer, and his set has long been a great favourite of mine, maybe you're onto something here...............


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A somewhat Beethoven-heavy choice tonight, with a dash of Orff.

*Orff: Carmina Burana*
Andre Previn & the London Symphony Orchestra et al.







I haven't listened to this piece for a fair while but I have thoroughly enjoyed what has become my preferred recording at the moment.

*Beethoven: Prometheus*
George Petrou & the Armonia Atenea

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis*
Otto Klemperer & the New Philharmonia














*Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 5*
Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of today's listening:

Before work on a beautiful summer morning I just had time for:

*Delius - Violin Sonata No.2 (1923)*
Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano) [Sony]

To accompany work in the garden-office after coming home from the office at work:

*Zemlinsky
6 Songs to Poems by Maeterlinck, Op 13
6 Waltz Songs on Tuscan Folk Lyrics, Op. 6
Seven Songs (1889-1890) 
2 Brettl-Lieder
5 Songs (1895-1896 )*
Hermine Haselbock, mezzo; Florian Henschel, piano [Bridge]

Superb.



> ...this is also a remarkable slice of this composer's songs, from the early and the lighthearted (but not lightly or cheaply written) waltz songs and 1889-90 songs through his masterpiece, the six songs of death set to texts by Maurice Maeterlinck. Even in the earlier, somewhat lighter material, one is drawn to Zemlinsky's very special and personal sound world, which borders on the melancholy even in his upbeat songs. I'm sure it was this very personal touch of melancholy that attracted his pupil Schoenberg to him-there is a similar strain running through much of the latter's early music as well-and Haselböck's rich yet bright, lyrical yet powerful mezzo tone and exceptional powers of interpretation take over from there. Three of these song groups were published posthumously, in the mid 1990s. Haselböck chooses, very effectively, to end her recital with the lightest of them all, the two cabaret songs of 1901,which oddly enough seem to hover in style between Mahler and Weill. You won't find a better one-disc introduction to Zemlinsky's songs anywhere.
> 
> Lynn René Bayley, ArkivMusic


And at night as I work on some photographs I took at my daughter's degree exhibition at art school at the weekend:

*Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19 (1924)
String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25 (1936) I
Zwei Satze (1896) No. 1
Zwei Satze (1927) No. 2*
Escher String Quartet [Naxos]

The Escher's are really fine performances of these excellent quartets. I was so excited by this disc that I ordered the second volume (string quartets No. 1 & 2) on the day of their release. The disc is now in the waiting CD pile...


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 34 "O eternal fire, O source of love"

For Whit Sunday - Leipzig, 1727

Karl-Freidrich Beringer, cond.


----------



## Blake

Bavouzet's Haydn - _Piano Sonatas, Vol. 4._ Excellent.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Agon
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## SimonNZ

Peteris Vasks' Cor Anglais Concerto - Normunds Sne, cor anglais and cond.


----------



## Guest

This latest release maintains the same high performance and audio standards as the first two. They have been coached by members of Quartetto Italiano and the Alban Berg Quartet--I'd say their approach combines elements of both of those ensembles. They have the poetic/ethereal elements of the QI and the drive/intensity of the ABQ. I also like the mix of periods rather than releasing a disc devoted to each one.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Il Pianto Di Maria: The Virgin's Lament" - Bernarda Fink, mezzo, Giovanni Antonini, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Three less-well-known American composers... and one old Master:


----------



## SimonNZ

Pancrace Royer's Pieces De Clavecin 1746 - Christophe Rousset, harpsichord


----------



## Blancrocher

Perahia in Bach's 3rd English Suite; Leonhardt & co in Rameau's "Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts."


----------



## SimonNZ

Couperin's Trois Lecons De Tenebres - Christopher Hogwood, cond


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Elektra
Beethoven: named sonatas


----------



## Mahlerian

Last pieces for the day's big event, one from each period.

Stravinsky: Apollo
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Markevitch









Stravinsky: A Sermon, A Narrative, and A Prayer
Shirley Verett, mezzo, Lorin Driscoll, tenor, John Horton, speaker, CBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky

And of course...

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Alypius

Happy birthday, Igor. I was slow to realize the big day.

This evening, the earliest Stravinsky recording I ever heard (it was back in 1971):

Stravinsky, Symphony in Three Movements (1945) / Symphony in C (1940) / Symphony of Psalms (1930)










Stravinsky, The Wedding (Les Noces) (1923)










Stravinsky, Violin Concerto in D (1931)


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Petrouchka - Hans Rosbaud, cond.


----------



## Sid James

Marschallin Blair said:


> Schubert_ and _Johann Strauss are culled from, if memory serves (I was playing a few different operettas last night). . . . As far as the ending goes, I can't tell you whether its Mills-and-Boon kosher or not. I was playing a few different operettas last night while ironing and doing dishes, so I can't recall where one ended and another started, to tell the truth. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Fair enough. I think the German title roughly translates to "The Three Girls." So Franz had three to choose from, but my memory tells me he lets the girl he wants have a happier life with another guy. The beauty of unrequited love thing. Of course they never referred to him being LGBT (either bi or homosexual). That wouldn't be kosher for the era, of course, but maybe today it might make a good musical and also be more historically accurate? Schubert had an interesting life but most of it was far from operetta material.



> I delighted in some of the cuts of _Dreimaderlhaus_ so much, that I just ordered a one-hundred cd box set of German operettas from the 1950's to familarize myself with all of this delightful confection.
> 
> Kalman? Lehar? Offenbach?-- sure, I've heard them. But Sidney Jones? Walter Kollo? Karl Millocker? Carl Michael Ziehrer? -- I wouldn't even know where to start.
> 
> View attachment 44614


I like operetta but I'm no expert either. Usually I take it in small doses, otherwise it goes into annoying earworm overdrive. But I like the smoothness of the orchestration, and many of the songs have a sense of fun as in comic opera. Can be nice given when I'm in the mood. I return to them quite often though, maybe once a couple of months.



Kontrapunctus said:


> Whew! This is the most brutal, harrowing recording of this piece out of the dozen or so that I have heard. The NRPO play as if their lives depended on it, and BIS has certainly provided them with phenomenal sound--perhaps the dynamic range is a bit too wide, but dang is it ever powerful and detailed.


You may want to hear Wigglesworth's recordings of Mahler with Melbourne Symphony Orchestra. I think they're pretty good, but don't know if you can get them where you are? BTW I didn't know he had recorded Shosty, but am not surprised he's done this given the obvious connections between the two composers. I don't usually give recommendation unless asked for, its just that he's not exactly a household name but I like these Mahler cd's.


----------



## DavidA

Listening to the Brahms violin concerto played by Julia Fischer. This is surely one of the great violin concerto performances of our time. A simply amazing performance which grips from start to finish. 
It is coupled with a similarly ebullient performance of the double Concerto with Daniel Muller-Schott which really brings out the humour of the work. I never did see any humour in it until I heard this performance. I never did like this work particularly but this performance has got me to like it.
And the picture of Julia on the front is enough to make you a fan!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 4 in E minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## Mister Man

Beethoven Piano Trio, Op. 97 'Archduke' and Mozart Violin Concerto No. 1.


----------



## AH music

Must put in a quick endorsement of the widespread acclaim for the late Beethoven piano sonata recordings by Igor Levit. Listened to Op 101 and 109 so far, and find them outstanding. The performances don't seem mannered yet have individual character in a way which seems to be winning over many listeners and critics. They probably are genuinely getting to the heart and substance of the music. Bravo.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Oskaar

*Maurice Ravel​*
*Ravel Bolero Muti/Wiener Philharmoniker*








Maurice Ravel​
Trully a facinating work, but I am not as great fan as I was in my youth. Mike Oldfield must have very much inspirated when he created Tubular Bells.
Nice performance.

youtube comments

*I enjoyed this video because I can see each of the performers when it's his turn to play. Other videos concentrate on conductors, but they aren't the only "stars". Of course, I prefer closing my eyes when I listen to music.﻿

At minute 5:12 you can hear a small detuning of the trombone. But still keep a safe at the same pace for 18 minutes is not as simple as the minute 4:59. Brava orchestra which proves once again one of the best on the world, and what about the director. Bravissimo and lightweight.*

*Ravel - La valse (Proms 2012)*






​
Prom 57: Wagner, Berg, R. Strauss & Ravel
*Ravel - La valse

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 26 August 2012*

The most facinating valse I have ever heard. The unrestness and tension, and the variations in this arrangement, makes it a very facinating listen
*
youtube comments

These young students? professionals? sound as good as many a top professional orchestra.﻿

I think they are all amazing Really well done. Beautifully played.Difficult music as well .

This is very lovely but the tempo changes in the main waltz passage of this orchestra are very unstable also the tone of the boehm system clarinet that was playing first part did not mix well with the german system bass clarinet but overall nice job

A pitty that the microphones were misplaced or something, i can't seem to hear what really matters...*

*Emile Naoumoff - Maurice Ravel Valses Nobles et Sentimentales - Live Concert - HD*






​
*Emile Naoumoff plays Maurice Ravel Valses Nobles et Sentimentales during a memorial concert for Youri Egorov by five international master pianists.

Recorded on November 16th 2013 in the Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ in Amsterdam during the Young Pianists Festival.*

Very fine and thorough interpretation of this fine many-facetted piece

youtube comments

*beautifully performed, full of fragrance and zest﻿

Great dynamic changes and mood variations. Complete piano control. Really enjoyed the performance.﻿

It's Ravel not Liszt !!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










@hyperionrecords @StevenIsserlis #morninglistening #classicalmusic #Dvorak @DJHarding


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.1 in D Major

Gunter Kehr leading the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Suzanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Violin Concerto - Viktoria Mullova, violin, Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## ptr

..breakfast serial:

*Naji Hakim* - Påskeblomst and other works with Organ (Alba)









Jan Lehtola, organ; St. Michel Strings u. Petri Komulainen

..lunch meat:

*Musique de Notre Temps* Reperes 1945 - 1975 (Disques Adés / 4 Cds)
(Olivier Messiaen - Chronochromie / Pierre Boulez - Le Marteau Sans Maitre / John Cage - Daughters of the Lonesome Isle // Pierre Scheffer&Pierre Henry - Symphonie Pour Un Homme Seul / Iannis Xenakis - Metastasis & Nuits / Karlheinz Stockhausen - Klavierstuck XI, 1er & 2e version // Henri Dutilleux - Metaboles / Maurice Ohana - Sybille / Luciano Berio - Sinfonia / Witold Lutoslawski - Livre pour orchestre / Andre Boucourechliev - Anarchipel / Gyorgy Ligeti - Scenes et interludes du Grand Macabre, 1er partie)









Various Artists, info can be found *here!*

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

*Maurice ravel 2*

*Maurice Ravel: Ma mère l'Oye (suite)*






​
*Radio Filharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Edward Gardner
18 december 2011, 11:00 uur, Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw Amsterdam.*

I like this dreamy adventurous suite, that can seeme like another fowers and birds and forest and sea-suite. But like in other Ravel works there are a tention and undrest, making a many layered experiance. I doubt that Ravel is representated in many RELAX albums.

*youtube comments

Ravel was a masterful orchestrator!﻿

what a beautiful, hypnotically composed piece of music !!!!!

Watch the orchestra . . . watch every orchestra transformed at 'Jardin Féerique'. Hearts on sleeves. Tenderness everywhere.﻿

Beautiful! It's always the enchantment of an ageless unfailing magical realm. What a master of evocation was Ravel!﻿

Excellent! Nice tempos, not too slow on either the first or last movement, which some conductors drain of their momentum altogether. All the solos here are beautifully played, and notice that Ravel chooses to use a modestly sized orchestra in this suite: Two each of woodwinds, no brass other than two horns, but plenty of gentle colors like harp and celeste, frequent divisions of string parts, and sparing use of untuned percussion like the gong.*

*Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto for the left hand (Full)*






​
*The Symphony Orchestra of the Liszt School Of Music (Conductor: Prof. Nicolás Pasquet) plays Maurice Ravels Piano concerto for the left hand, which he composed 1929 for austrian pianist Paul Wittgenstein who lost his right arm during WW I. On the piano Hélène Tysman (29) who finishes her final exam at the Liszt School with this concert.

The concert took place at the Neue Weimarhalle on December 8th, 2011*

Majestic! Such great and rich work!
And very fine performance from the orchestra and the pianist. Impressing what you can do with one hand

*youtube comments

What a good-looking orchestra O_O﻿

'Let our left hand be our leader and let it always hold to the tempo' Mozart once said, and Chopin expanded that idea by stating 'The left hand, it is the director of the orchestra. It's a clock. Do with the right hand what you want and can'.

It must be extremely difficult. But it is an absolutely wonderful piece - Ravel was a genius. God, I love him!﻿

This is the most beautiful, touching interpretation of this piece I've ever had the joy to listen to. Tysman is such a work of art, down to the fingertip bleeding and the in-the-zone movements back and forth at the bench. The orchestra was super, too.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Bas

Joseph Haydn - String Quartets opus 20 (no. 1 - no. 6)
By Quatuor Mosaïques, on Naïve









Johannes Brahms - Symphony no. 1 
By the Dutch Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly, on Decca









Johannes Brahms, String Quartet op. 51 no. 2 & Piano Quintet op. 34
By the Takács Quartet and Stephen Hough [piano], on Hyperion


----------



## Jeff W

The Haydn odyssey is at an end. I finished up the Antal Dorati\Philharmonia Hungarica set last night by listening to Symphonies 103, 104 & 'B'.









Next came Mozart. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord in Symphonies 24, 25 (A late listen for the Saturday Symphonies thread...), 30 & 31.









The third album I listened to consisted of the violin concertos of Johannes Brahms and Igor Stravinksy (didn't want to miss his birthday!). Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Neville Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.









Lastly, I'm giving this one another spin. James Ehnes plays the solo violin in Korngold's, Barber's and William Walton's Violin Concertos. Bramwell Tovey leads the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Symphony in D Major

Howard Griffiths leading the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Oskaar

*Gustavo Dudamel​*
*Mahler - Symphony No.2 - Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra - Gustavo Dudamel (Full HD 1080p)*








Gustav Mahler​
*Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)

Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection"

Miah Persson, soprano
Anna Larsson, mezzo-soprano

National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela
Gustavo Dudamel

Performed in the Royal Albert Hall for the BBC Proms 2011*

Young phenomenal orchestra. Gigantic rich symphony! I did not listen to whole now, but I will soon buy some potato chips and a non-alcholic beer or five, and let me entertain.
Brilliant performance! And the video is entertaining as well, showing all the dedicated faces of this young musicians.

youtube comments

*Many thanks for this wonderful concert k.Vlacho

Danke für die ausgezeichnete
Qualität!﻿*

*Gustavo Dudamel Johannes Brahms variations sur un thème de Joseph Haydn en si Majeur opus 56a*








Johannes Brahms​
Fine interresting music, but something is not right with the sound here

*Dudamel & GSO - Brahms Hungarian Dance No. 1*






​
*Recorded in Gothenburg november 2010 as an encore after Stravinsky's Firebird. Brahms' Hungarian dance no. 1 with Music Director Gustavo Dudamel and the Gothenburg Symphony in Gothenburg Concert Hall, Sweden.*

Beautiful melody! But this video stops for me....

*youtube comments

I could listen to this a zillion times ....﻿

Beautiful ...just beautiful ...the best conductor ever ...his South American passion is reflected in conducting this Orchestra ...amazing !﻿

So colorful, so emotional..... just beautiful! Love it!!!!

I think the brown haired girl playing oboe -- she has a pony tail -- is cute. Oh yeah, and I love the music, too. This is a great intro to the Hungarian Dances.*

*videolink*


----------



## Morimur

*Phantasy of Spring - Feldman, Zimmermann, Schoenberg, Xenakis (Carolin Widmann)*










_Phantasy of Spring - Feldman, Zimmermann, Schoenberg, Xenakis
Carolin Widmann
ECM New Series
2009_

Carolin Widmann follows her impressive survey of Schumann's violin sonatas last year with something completely different and, in its own way, equally outstanding. These four 20th-century works for violin and piano are sharply contrasted from each other, too, and it's a measure of Widmann's excellence, and that of the pianist Simon Lepper, that they all receive performances of such idiomatic understanding. If Bernd Alois Zimmermann's early, rather Bartók-like and Bartók-lite sonata is the least memorable of the pieces, Widmann presents the best case I've heard on disc for the communicative power of Schoenberg's sometimes dry and forbidding Phantasy for violin with piano accompaniment. She makes light of the technical challenges of Xenakis's rebarbative Dikthas, while at the other end of the postwar stylistic spectrum she and Lepper produce a beautifully voiced performance of Morton Feldman's Spring of Chosroes. A very fine collection.

_Andrew Clements
The Guardian, Thursday 26 November 2009_


----------



## shadowdancer

A small pause on the Wagner ride to listen the Best Requiem Mass...
As usual, just my humble opinion...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> Whew! This is the most brutal, harrowing recording of this piece out of the dozen or so that I have heard. The NRPO play as if their lives depended on it, and BIS has certainly provided them with phenomenal sound--perhaps the dynamic range is a bit too wide, but dang is it ever powerful and detailed.


I'm absolutely intrigued. How does it stack up in terms of ferocity compared with the likes of the EMI/Berglund, the Decca/Haitink, and especially the late fifties live Moscow Symphony/Stokowski (which is my battle standard; though of course the sound is execrable at times)?


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Oskaar

*Gustavo Dudamel 2*

*Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique (OPRF, Dudamel, 2009)*








Hector Berlioz​
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France & Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra
Direction : Gustavo Dudamel 
Paris Salle Pleyel, 23 octobre 2009

This is a fantastic work!
Very nice performance

*youtube comments

Typical Dudamel! Knows the score inside-out and thoroughly understands its underlying harmonies. And lets the orchestra and us know ﻿

Between love and music, there is this difference: love can not give up the idea of the music, the music can give an idea of love .
Hector Berlioz.﻿

Superb performance! Gustavo Dudamel seems to express Berlioz intended emotions, with his very aggressive conducting!
Great video too! (Although pity percussion not fully covered: disapointed we're not show the tubular bells nor snare drums).﻿*

*Gershwin: An American In Paris / Gustavo Dudamel - Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra*








George Gershwin​
Amusing, entertaining music!
Brilliant performance. And it is always entertaining to watcv Dudamel.

*youtube comments

Brilliant performance and very well recorded. Thanks for keeping the sound quality when uploading

Lucky choice to listen to this and good start for a rainy Sunday morning in Seattle. You Tube is a wonderful blessing.﻿

If ever there was a piece of music that touched me to my core and filled me up, its this. Simply superb. This is the beauty of life expressed musically. Music from heaven, performed by angels and mixed by a sound engineer with incredible skills. Thank you for uploading. Completely uplifting to the soul.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Orfeo

*Aarre Merikanto*
Opera in three acts "Juha."
-Jorma Hynninen, Eeva-Liisa Saarinen, Raimo Sirkia, Paivi Nisula, Merja Wirkkala, et al.
-The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Tapiola Singers, & Finnish Chamber Choir/Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Symphony no. VII "Angel of Light."
Dances with the Winds.
Cantus Arcticus.
-Petri Alanko, flutes.
-The Lahti Symphony Orchestra/Osmo Vanska.

*Aulis Sallinen*
Symphonies nos. IV & V.
Shadows (Prelude for Orchestra).
-The Malmo Symphony Orchestra/James DePreist.

*Jean Sibelius*
Symphony no. II in D major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Erkki Melartin*
Piano music (Legends I & II, The Melancholy Garden, Six Pieces, Fantasia Apocaliptica (Sonata no. I), etc.
-Maria Lettberg, pianist.


----------



## rrudolph

Berg: Lyric Suite/String Quartet Op. 3








Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht Op. 4/Trio Op. 45/Phantasy Op. 47








Babbitt: Sextets/Joy of More Sextets








Lerdahl: First String Quartet/Martino: String Quartet (1983)


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonatas no. 18, 19, 20, 21 ,22
By Friederich Gulda [piano], on Decca









Jean Sibelius - Violin Concerto in Dm
By Leonidas Kavakos [violin], Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä [dir.], on BIS


----------



## Blancrocher

Barry Tuckwell with Marriner and the ASMF in Mozart's Horn Concertos (rec. 1972); Clifford Curzon in Schubert's "Wanderer" Fantasy (rec. 1949).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Martinu*: Double Concerto, etc. w. Hickox et al (rec.1989);* Prokofiev, Glazunov*: Violin Concerti, w. Vengerov et al (rec.1994 - '96).

View attachment 44716
View attachment 44717


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> ..breakfast serial:
> 
> *Naji Hakim* - Påskeblomst and other works with Organ (Alba)
> 
> View attachment 44686
> 
> 
> Jan Lehtola, organ; St. Michel Strings u. Petri Komulainen


Is the implication here that this is lightweight music?


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm absolutely intrigued. How does it stack up in terms of ferocity compared with the likes of the EMI/Berglund, the Decca/Haitink, and especially the late fifties live Moscow Symphony/Stokowski (which is my battle standard; though of course the sound is execrable at times)?


I haven't heard those, but compared to Gergiev, Pletnev, Rozhdestvensky, Rostropovich, Polyansky, DePriest, and the EMI Stokowski/Houston, it's more searing. Perhaps some of the impact is due to the superior sound, but Wigglesworth really pounds it home!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Kontrapunctus: I haven't heard those, but compared to Gergiev, Pletnev, Rozhdestvensky, Rostropovich, Polyansky, DePriest, and the EMI Stokowski/Houston, it's more searing. Perhaps some of the impact is due to the superior sound, but Wigglesworth really pounds it home!











Right on. Thanks.

I love the Eleventh. I did ever since I first heard it when I was nineteen years old and immersed in heavy metal. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

If you like searing drama though, you really do owe it to yourself to get the late fifties live Stokowski Moscow performance. I've never heard anything like it. It's Stokowski at his absolute inspired best.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Jascha Heifetz*
The Supreme
Bach, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruch, Sibelius, Glazunov & Gershwin

From the liner notes:

Excerpt from Albrecht Roeseler's book, "Great Violinists of our Century"

. . . Other violinists might break out in a cold sweat or at least slow their tempo - but not Heifetz. He played on without the least hesitation even in the technically most difficult passages. It is thanks to these characteristics that the impression of sleekness came about, his distance, his impassiveness. This, in truth, results from an unbelievable assuredness in playing. The apparent unconcernedness is nothing more than the expression, note for note, of what the composer had intended.


----------



## Bas

Julius Röntgen - Violin Concerto in Am, Violin Concert in Fm
By Liza Ferschtman [violin], Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, David Porcelijn [dir.], on CPO









Sir Edward Elgar - Violin Concerto in Bm
By Tasmin Little [violin], Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis [dir.], on Chandos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Three Little Maids all the way.


----------



## ptr

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is the implication here that this is lightweight music?


I don't know about lightweight, but it is quite easy on the ear. Well written, in an more traditional slightly melodic way but not as rhythmically prudent as at least I have become used to from Hakim, on the whole they could have been written any time after 1920.. Nice, but without any distinct personality..

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 44719
> If you like searing drama though, you really do owe it to yourself to get the late fifties live Stokowski Moscow performance. I've never heard anything like it. It's Stokowski at his absolute inspired best.


Mind blowing if You ask me, absolutely one of my top three eleventh performances! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> ptr: Mind blowing if You ask me, absolutely one of my top three eleventh performances!


. . . which makes me wonder: What are your other two faves?


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . which makes me wonder: What are your other two faves?


I'm not sure I can disclose such intimate information... 








...









Bychkov/Philips (He brings out the best of the Berliners in Shostakovich)
Konwitschny/Berlin Classics (That Dresden orchestra is sweet!)

And I would not want to be with out Cluytens/HMV and, and, and, a number of others, but I don't care much for Haitink...

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Schumann #2 and #4, Mahler arrangements:


----------



## Mahlerian

Honegger: Symphonies No. 3 and No. 4, Pacific 231, Rugby
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Dutoit


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> I'm not sure I can disclose such intimate information...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bychkov/Philips (He brings out the best of the Berliners in Shostakovich)
> Konwitschny/Berlin Classics (That Dresden orchestra is sweet!)
> 
> And I would not want to be with out Cluytens/HMV and, and, and, a number of others, but I don't care much for Haitink...
> 
> /ptr


---
I like the Bychkov/BPO; the playing is gorgeously streamlined, but the drama is a little thin; a deficiency further accentuated by a weakly-engineered bass response.

I'll have to hear the Konwitschny.

What I like about the Haitink is the recording quality and the climaxes, even if it is reverberant-sounding at times.

So, out of all of the Shostakovich Elevens out there that I've heard-- and I've heard most-- I'd go for the EMI Berglund/Bournemouth for_ overall _sound and reading; and for the '57 live Moscow Stokowski for performance alone.

At least that's how my mind works.


----------



## omega

Catching up yesterday's Stravinsky day:
_The Firebird_ | _Fireworks_ | Pierre Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra









_Orphée_ | Ilan Volkov conducting the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra


----------



## LancsMan

*Puccini: La Rondine; 'Morire?'; Le Villi (excerpts)* Gheorghin. Alagna, Mattenzi, Mula, Rinoldi, London Symphony Orchestra, London Voices directed by Pappano on EMI








Maybe I'm too Northern European to really appreciate Italian opera. However in the interests of trying to make my CD collection wide in scope I do own a number of Italian Operas, of which two by Puccini including this. Apparently La Rondine is his least popular mature opera. Any way I enjoyed this music rather more than I was anticipating. It's not going to compete with Richard Strauss's operas for me, but it is quite charming and easy to listen to.


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> What I like about the Haitink is the recording quality and the climaxes, even if it is reverberant-sounding at times.


I cry every time I see the Haitink box on my record shelf, thinking how much better it would have been if Kirill Kondrashin had not died prematurely, as he was the one contracted to record a complete cycle with the Concertgebouw Orkest for Decca...

One of those should have been's that never saw the light of day, just like the gentleman at RCA who turned down all the suggestions from Rachmaninov to record all kinds of repertoire! 

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> ptr: I cry every time I see the Haitink box on my record shelf, thinking how much better it would have been if Kirill Kondrashin had not died prematurely, as he was the one contracted to record a complete cycle with the Concertgebouw Orkest for Decca...


I would just_ LOOOOOVE _to have seen that pairing. My God: Kondrashin in one of his inspired moments? With the Concertgebouw? The right temperament _and_ the right orchestra?--- and the right_ hall _and _engineering team _at Decca?

Absolutely. . .

<Slow, controlled breathing.>

Now I can un-asphyxiate myself.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Scenes from Salome & 5 Lieder mit Orchesterbegleitung*
Montserrat Caballe with Leonard Bernstein & the Orchestre National de France








Montserrat Caballe Ddmonstrates once again why I hold her in such high esteem. Wonderful performances with wonderful accompaniment courtesy of Maestro Bernstein and the Orchestre National de France. All three elements are in full flow on this disc. True beauty.

I do have the disc pictured but I'm particularly listening to the Caballe fronted Strauss.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Mass in B minor - Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

ptr said:


> One of those should have been's that never saw the light of day, just like the gentleman at RCA who turned down all the suggestions from Rachmaninov to record all kinds of repertoire!
> 
> /ptr


That was no gentleman, that was Charles O'Connell, who not only turned down Rachmaninoff's offer to record a series of his recital programmes for RCA, but also the suggestion that he and Horowitz should record his suites for two pianos.......... because Vronsky and Babin had just recorded them. I shall join you in the tears ptr.  and this one is reserved for the blighter O'Connell, where'er he may be:


----------



## Vaneyes

Two blockbusters, recorded 1964 - '66.


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> ...
> 
> Bychkov/Philips (He brings out the best of the Berliners in Shostakovich)/ptr


Outstanding. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Some "SS" catching up to do.* Mozart*: Symphony 25, w. ASMF /Marriner (rec. 1987).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Sibelius: Finalandia/En Saga/The Swan of Tuonela/Karelia Suite Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Grieg: Lyric Suite, Op.54 Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Smetana: The Bartered Bride-Overture Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: Nos. 16 in G, Op.31 No.1/30 in E, Op.109/2 in A, Op.2 No.2/24 in F-sharp, Op.78 Annie Fischer

The penultimate CD from the Sargent box, and a real corker it is too! The Vienna Philharmonic are superb in the Sibelius, En Saga is particularly outstanding, what drama, what atmosphere, I've known this recording for years (34 to be precise!) and it still binds me in its spell! The Grieg is a new performance to me and quite delightful, the Bartered Bride Overture was the concluding piece on an LP that dad bought mum for her birthday before I was born, so I've known it.....well.......for ever! Then onto Annie Fischer and her superb Beethoven, I'm so glad that I bought this when, about a month ago, it popped up on amazon for considerably less than it had been, I note that it has now crept up again, though even for the £90 currently being asked, it is a snip considering the quality of the playing (and at £10 a disc it's still cheaper than a full priced disc was 24 years ago!), this is a set I shall return to again and again, I feel very privileged to have seen her live, albeit only once, at the Festival Hall in the early 1990s.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some Webern for a hot, sticky summer night (yes, in Lancashire!)

*Webern*

*4 Lieder op. 13, 6 Lieder op. 14* (Françoise Pollet (Soprano); Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain)

*5 Geistliche Lieder op. 15, 5 Canons op. 16; 3 Volkstexte op. 17; 3 Lieder f. Gesang, Es-Klarinette u. Gitarre op. 18* (Christiane Oelze (Soprano); Pierre Boulez; Ensemble InterContemporain)

*2 Lieder op. 19 für gemischten* (BBC Singers, Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain)

*Quartet for Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone, Piano and Violin, Op. 22* (Ensemble InterContemporain)

Pierre Boulez [DG, 2000]


----------



## hpowders

Richard Wagner, Die Walküre, Act One
Lauritz Melchior, Lotte Lehmann, Emmanuel List
Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

One of the greatest opera performances ever recorded. This 1935 performance, recorded a few years before the Nazis entered Vienna sends chills up and down the spine. A perfect storm of great singing, never bettered.
The transfer on Arkadia from the original 78's is miraculous.

Urgently recommended!


----------



## dgee

Brahms 2 with the even-younger-than-now Dudamel:






Good flow, impeccable playing - let's see how the rest goes!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

...and a little more Webern before bed.

*Poems (Gedichte)*1899-1903
*8 Early Lieder* 1901-1904
*3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Ferdinand Avenarius* 1903-1904
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Eric Schneider (Piano) [Complete Webern / Boulez, DG 2000]

This takes me back to the Zemlinsky lieder I was listening to last night. Achingly beautiful early Webern songs.


----------



## Blancrocher

Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel. I've been listening to this work quite a bit lately, but only today decided to look up the lyrics.

About what I had expected.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Shostakovich*
Symphony No 5
The Stadium Symphony Orchestra of New York
Leopold StoKowski conducting

From the liner notes:

The middle 1930's were uncertain years in the composer's creative life; for he was struggling to achieve a mature musical language that would support the line, tensions, and span of large-scale symphonic structures. His bosom friend, Ivan Sollertinsky, had introduced him to the work of the Bohemian-Austrian song-symphonist, Gustav Mahler. He himself had been experimenting with various modernist western European techniques, deriving in part from the work of men like Kurt Weill and the young Hindemith.


----------



## Guest

I received this new release today (among others!)--wow. I had not heard of Linus Roth, but he is a master violinist. He appears to be undaunted by the challenges of both concertos. Challenge Classic's sound is up to their usual state-of-the-art quality.


----------



## clavichorder

Scarlatti sonatas by Scott Ross.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Violin Sonata in C Major0

Antoinette Lohmann, violin -- Vaughan Schlepp, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos. 46, 48, 49.*

Rudolf Buchbinder.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mendelssohn and Schumann Piano Quartets - Juho Pohjonen, piano, et al


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> View attachment 44753
> 
> 
> Richard Wagner, Die Walküre, Act One
> Lauritz Melchior, Lotte Lehmann, Emmanuel List
> Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> One of the greatest opera performances ever recorded. This 1935 performance, recorded a few years before the Nazis entered Vienna sends chills up and down the spine. A perfect storm of great singing, never bettered.
> The transfer on Arkadia from the original 78's is miraculous.
> 
> Urgently recommended!


--
I just ordered mine today! _;D_


----------



## samurai

Robert Schumann--*Symphony No.1 in B-Flat Major, Op.38 {"Spring"} and Symphony No.2 in C Major, Op.61,* both performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker. I find the* Second Symphony* to be especially moving, with the plaintive and haunting calling of the French Horns and trumpets, most notably in its outer movements.
Felix Mendelssohn--*Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.11 and Symphony No.5 in D Major, Op.107 {"Reformation"}.* Both works once again feature Maestro Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Sid James

Lately gave a couple of listens to *The 3 Tenors Los Angeles concert* from back in 1994, appropriate since its World Cup time yet again. There's the usual mix of opera arias with lighter fare, and the three guys really enjoy themselves and ham it up a bit in the_ Tribute to Hollywood_ medley. It included_ My Way_ and _Singing in the Rain,_ Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly where in the audience and acknowledged their performance. Not only are they now no longer with us, but neither is Pavarotti. I kind of get sad listening to this, but his legacy will live on through the great music he gave us.










Like Mosart'sGhost I've been listening to* Jascha Heifetz*, some classic accounts from the 1950's of* concertos by Bruch and Spohr as well as Beethoven's two romances.* Bruch's first concerto was recorded in London, with Malcolm Sargent at the helm, while the other items where done in Hollywood with the RCA Victor Orchestra under William Steinberg and Izler Solomon (most of them where musos from the LA Phil). These where all great, the sound quality pretty good, esp. for the London session at Abbey Road. Bruch's second concerto is interesting, the lyrical theme in the first movement was just as emotional as anything by Tchaikovsky. Spohr's eighth concerto is also full of catchy tunes, subtitled 'an operatic scene,' Heifetz's singing style perfectly matches the vibe of this piece.


----------



## Guest

A brace of choral works from Sergei and Sergei:


----------



## Rhythm

*Dan Iordăchescu, baritone*








^ On that disc is the voice of Dan Iordăchescu, who sang the vocals for Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kijé Suite recorded 1958.

For those interested, I want you to hear his voice, which can be heard as Iordăchescu sang aria *Nemico della patria* from _Andrea Chénier_ by Giordano.

The disc was posted in Vol I thread last March.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Mourning'; 
Symphony No. 51 in B-Flat Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Guest

Something to cheer up the miserable Spanish football team:


----------



## SimonNZ

Canteloube's Songs Of The Auvergne - Frederica von Stade, mezzo, Antonio de Almeida, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix​*
*Vincenzo Bellini, Norma (2011)*








Vincenzo Bellini​
*Director: Mario Pontiggia
Conductor Fabrizio Maria Carminati

Cast: Dimitra Theodossiu, Fabio Sartori, Ruxandra Donose, Carlo Colombara*

Great opera! Great production!

*BBC Proms Strauss, Walton & Prokofiev 2011*








Richard Strauss​
*Prom 21: Strauss, Walton & Prokofiev
30.07.2011, 7.30pm, Royal Albert Hall

Richard Strauss - Don Juan (17 mins)
William Walton - Violin Concerto (32 mins)
Sergey Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky - cantata (40 mins)
Richard Strauss - Salome - Dance of the Seven Veils (12 mins)

Midori violin 
Nadezhda Serdiuk mezzo-soprano 
CBSO Chorus 
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons conductor*

Wonderfull multi program consert from the proms

*youtube comments

Midori is amazing as usual, what an incredible performance. Thanks for sharing this great concert in its totality.

midori is phenomenal, their music enters our soul, transporting us to another dimension, brings indescribable peace to our mind*

*videolink*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Whilst still a teenager I saw Dernesch as Leonore in a Scottish Opera production which toured to Newcastle upon Tyne. Even to my untutored ears, I could tell that this was a world class voice. Dernesch sang with a radiance which she matches on this superb recording. Of course Dernesch famously took time out and re-emerged as a mezzo and there are those who say they can hear the strain in her recordings of the soprano repertoire (her Brunnhilde and Islode for Karajan, her Elisabeth for Solti), but I think they are being wise after the event. The voice here is gloriously rich, radiant, and gleaming and the upper reaches of the role put no more strain on her than they do on the mezzo-soprano Christa Ludwig, who sings it for Klemperer.

Talk of the Klemperer reminds me that, when I switched to CD, I bowed to popular opinion and bought the Klemperer. I was profoundly disappointed. I found it in no way as dramatically vital as this Karajan performance. Dernesch is not the only one of its virtues. Vickers, repeating his Florestan from the Klemperer recording, is, if anything, more searlngly intense, Ridderbusch is a fatherly, sympathetic but practical Rocco, Keleman a viciously elemental villain, and, to make our cup runneth over, we have Helen Donath as Marzelline and Jose Van Dam as Fernando. Small point, but the dialogue, judiciously cut and spoken by the singers themselves, is superbly directed and delivered. Finally we have the superlative playing of the Berlin Phil (listen to those braying brass in _Ha welch ein Augenblick_) under Karajan's brilliantly paced conducting, rhythms alert and vital. Karajan knows when to press forward and when to relax, and the recording, for once on one of EMI's Karajan recordings, does not force the orchestra into the foreground at the expense of the singers.

Admittedly, our first loves are hard to get over, but this recording of *Fidelio*, thrillingly exciting, is my library choice.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Annees De Pelerinage- First Year: Switzerland Edith Farnadi

The incomparable Edith Farnadi in Liszt. These Westminster recordings that she made are second to none, would that some enterprising company would reissue them in their entirety.


----------



## SimonNZ

Richard Rodney Bennett's Sermons And Devotions - The King's Singers


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ptr

Morning Swoooosh!

*Sergei Prokofiev* - Piano Sonatas No 7, 2, 8 (DG)









Mikhail Pletnev, piano

Outstanding!

/ptr


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Orchestral Suite No.1 in C Major, BWV 1066

Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 62 "Nunn komm der Heiden Heiland", BWV 139  "Wohl dem, der sich auf seinen Gott" , BWV 26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig", BWV 116 "Du Friedefürst, Herr Jesu Christ
By Yukari Nonoshita [soprano], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 36 "Schwingt freudig euch empor", BWV 47 "Wer sich selbst erhöret, der soll erniedrigt werden", BWV 27 "Werr weiss, wie nahe mir mein Ende"
By Hana Blažíková [soprano], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Satoshi Mizukoshi [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> I just ordered mine today! _;D_


Brava!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's Six Songs Op.8 - Jennifer Welch-Babidge, soprano, Robert Craft, cond.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Minor (Dm1)

Thomas Kalb leading the Heidelberg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 44775
> 
> 
> Whilst still a teenager I saw Dernesch as Leonore in a Scottish Opera production which toured to Newcastle upon Tyne. Even to my untutored ears, I could tell that this was a world class voice. Dernesch sang with a radiance which she matches on this superb recording. Of course Dernesch famously took time out and re-emerged as a mezzo and there are those who say they can hear the strain in her recordings of the soprano repertoire (her Brunnhilde and Islode for Karajan, her Elisabeth for Solti), but I think they are being wise after the event. The voice here is gloriously rich, radiant, and gleaming and the upper reaches of the role put no more strain on her than they do on the mezzo-soprano Christa Ludwig, who sings it for Klemperer.
> 
> Talk of the Klemperer reminds me that, when I switched to CD, I bowed to popular opinion and bought the Klemperer. I was profoundly disappointed. I found it in no way as dramatically vital as this Karajan performance. Dernesch is not the only one of its virtues. Vickers, repeating his Florestan from the Klemperer recording, is, if anything, more searlngly intense, Ridderbusch is a fatherly, sympathetic but practical Rocco, Keleman a viciously elemental villain, and, to make our cup runneth over, we have Helen Donath as Marzelline and Jose Van Dam as Fernando. Small point, but the dialogue, judiciously cut and spoken by the singers themselves, is superbly directed and delivered. Finally we have the superlative playing of the Berlin Phil (listen to those braying brass in _Ha welch ein Augenblick_) under Karajan's brilliantly paced conducting, rhythms alert and vital. Karajan knows when to press forward and when to relax, and the recording, for once on one of EMI's Karajan recordings, does not force the orchestra into the foreground at the expense of the singers.
> 
> Admittedly, our first loves are hard to get over, but this recording of *Fidelio*, thrillingly exciting, is my library choice.


--

I know your_ noblesse oblige _only extends so far, but can you perhaps be more eloquently persusaive next time?

-- I'm there.


----------



## Bas

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> I just ordered mine today! _;D_


I am seriously considering too!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Handel* - "Rodelinda, regina de' Longobardi", on YouTube, for the first time ever. Those baroque operas are wonderful!


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix 2​*
*Bax: Elegiac Trio*








Arnold Bax​
*Chamber recital featuring "Formosa Trio" 
Viola - Tze-Ying Wu
Harp - Joy Yeh
Flute- Pei-San Chiu

March 28, 2012, Ford-Crawford Hall
Indiana University Bloomington- Jacobs School of Music*

Beautiful and adventurous trio, very nicely performed.

*youtube comments

Imagine you are in the forest with Monet as he paints
his impression of the light and the colors . . .﻿

Goooseeebumps. Thank you for uploading this & BRAVO VIOLA!!!!!!!*

*Arcangelo Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6 No 12 F major I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone*








Arcangelo Corelli​
Absolutely wonderfull laid back baroque music, nicely performed.

*Alkan Saltarelle Op.47a (Santagada & Gibbons)*








Charles-Valentin Alkan​
*Jack Gibbons & Annarita Santagada play Alkan's own piano duet arrangement of the last movement (Saltarelle) of his Sonata for Cello and Piano Op.47. This performance, which took place in Rome on 26 June 2010, may be the first time this original Alkan arrangement has been performed and recorded.*

Piano 4-hand is always funny to watch. Quick and entertaining, but quite messy piece.

*youtube comments

i have the fingers for playing like that but i just don't know how to play the easiest songs I.E. chopsticks its quite sad﻿

oh my god! this is fantastic! is the sheetmusic still available? great playing by the way,,,bravo!!! 

Never heard anything like this. Awesome composer, awesome performance!

Am i the only one to be astonished by the sumptuous fingering of the piece per se!! Absolutely love Alkan, i find this piece a good example of his best works. Thanks for the upload.

What an inspiring performance of this great arrangement!!! Such a catchy movement from Alkan's fine chamber works. In Alkan's case, being such a gifted singer and violinist from a young age, it makes more natural sense for his works to succeed on a variety of instruments; unlike, say, Chopin.*

*videolink*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Smetana: Ma Vlast Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

So to the final CD in this set. A recording I've long loved, of a piece that I rank amongst my very favourites. The six tone poems that make up Ma Vlast all stand on their own perfectly well, but I think they work best played as a cycle. They all fit together so perfectly, and to spend seventy minutes luxuriating in such wonderful music is an enormous pleasure, especially when they're as well played as they are here. Sargent knows exactly where he's going in this music and the orchestra respond to him as to the manner born, the recording is absolutely splendid and even if you didn't want to invest in the big Sargent box, I note that there are copies of the EMI Laser reissue of Ma Vlast from 1989 going for as little as 34 pence on amazon (and that's the same transfer as used here), well worth getting.


----------



## Orfeo

*Soviet Russia's Great Patriotic War (WWII)*

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. XXII in B minor (Symphonic Ballad), op. 54.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphony no. VIII in C minor
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Sir Georg Solti.

*Sergey Prokofiev *
Symphony no. V. in B-flat major.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Tikhon Khrennikov*
Symphony no. II in C minor.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Aram Khachaturian *
Symphony no. II (original version).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Vissarion Shebalin*
Russian Overture.
-The Russian Cinematographic Symphony Orchestra/Sergei Skripka.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
String Quartet no. II in G minor, op. 44.
Piano Sonata no. II in E-flat major, op. 45.
-The Glazunov Quartet.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> I am seriously considering too!


Do it to it. It's cheaper than dirt.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Quatuor Ebene in "Felix and Fanny," which includes Felix Mendelssohn's 2nd and 6th SQs, and one I've never heard by Fanny Mendelssohn.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=827721


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix 3​*
*Vivaldi Concerto D minor Lute Viola d'amore & Strings RV 540 Il Giardino Armonico*








Antonio Vivaldi​
*Antonio Vivaldi Concerto D minor Lute Viola d'amore & Strings RV 540 
Il Giardino Armonico
1.Allegro
2.Largo
3.Allegro*

Lovely Vivaldi! Lovely Il Giardino Armonico!

*Toru Takemitsu: And then I knew 'twas wind for flute, viola and harp*








Toru Takemitsu​
*Tze-Ying Wu & Joy Yeh DM Chamber recital
April 12, 2011, Ford-Crawford Hall, Indiana University Bloomington- Jacobs School of Music.

Flute - Pei-San Chiu 
Viola - Tze-Ying Wu
Harp - Joy Yeh*

Beutiful and not so beautiful in sweet harmony. Interresting. Fine performance.

*youtube comments

really cool stuff going on with the harp in here

Emotional﻿*

*Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 - Dan Mumm - Neo-Classical Guitar*








Franz Liszt​
*Dan Mumm performing his own arrangement of Franz Liszt's masterpiece 
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 I hope you enjoy!*

Clever! Nice with some heavy metal for a change

*youtube comments

and he can play without looking, his hair obscures his face lol

PLEASE, El contrabandista by Liszt will be a challenge.

Hmm very awesome . And thinking about Tom and Jerry while listening to this makes it more epic

KILLER!!!!!!!!! You are a true shredder!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome version on a great classic!*

*videolink*


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Theresienmesse; Paukenmesse and Harmoniemesse
Helmuth Rilling

Three great Haydn masses to commemorate another exciting day of World Cup action.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Taneyev* death day (1915).

View attachment 44796


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gehardt's performance with the National Philharmonic evicerates Williams' own with the LSO.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sirrus, by Lionel Marchetti (no image available)
http://amzn.com/B00005ULR3 Musique concrete, nicely done, has a sense of purity.

Editorial review from Amazon:

"Recorded at the age of 22 back in 1989 (but just recently released), "Sirrus" stands as one of the earliest documentations from French musique concrete composer Lionel Marchetti. This is a trilogy based upon abstract interpretations of natural phenomenon using a variety of speaker techniques coupled with musique concrete tape splices. As a whole the album is a decentralised construction, where the various interludes throughout the album appear to hold resemblances to a narrative that continues from point-a to point-b, but are stopped short of reaching a resolution with a harsh edit that leads into another interlude of sound. At times these interludes are wild flanges on analogue electronics, other times they are dense multi-tracked recordings of clattering wood (very much like Xenakis's "Concret PH" with its amplifications of burning charcoal), others are controlled feedback squeallings from microphone and speaker constructions, and others again are eerie drones toppled by bursting noises. Quite complex and powerful, this is easily my favorite composition from Marchetti." Aquarius Records

------------------------------------------

Visions, by Roderick de Man










Uses harpsichord; echoes of Henri Pousseur's children chanting...


----------



## millionrainbows

A little gem of British light music. When I heard *Lake of the Woods *and its uncanny resemblance to Charles Ives, I had to get it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, No. 3 in C minor
Domus


----------



## BaronScarpia

Monteverdi: Dixit Dominus (from 1640, not 1610)


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Mr Tchaikovsky. Francesca Da Rimini and Hamlet Fantasy overture. Good old CFP. Nice recording


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix 4​*
*Handel & Vivaldi: Arias and concertos with Magdalena Kozena | Andrea Marcon*








George Frederick Handel​
*• Handel & Vivaldi: Arias and concertos with Magdalena Kozena
__

00:00:00 • Vivaldi: Concerto for strings in D minor, RV 127
00:04:04 • Vivaldi: Ho il cor giá lacero - Griselda
00:09:00 • Handel: Scherza Infida - Ariodante
00:21:23 • Vivaldi: Concerto for flautino in G major, RV 443
00:32:15 • Handel: Where shall I fly - Hercules
00:39:04 • Monteverdi: Si dolce è il tormento
00:43:07 • Vivaldi: Solo quella guancia bella - La veritá in cimento
00:46:36 • Handel: Lascia ch´io pianga - Rinaldo
__

• Anna Fusek: flautino
• Magdalena Kozena: mezzosoprano

Colegium 1704
Conducted by Andrea Marcon*

Fantastic consert.
Magdalena Kozena has a beautiful voice

*youtube comments

OK, I really like Magdalena after I heard her sing on Radio 2 years ago, but,.is it me, or does she look terrible in this clip? What's going on under those eyes...?? Early night for you, Madam!!﻿

so you criticize an artist like Magdalena Kozena for having bags under her eyes? SHAME ON YOU. she is beautiful and talented, and if she had a bad night, that makes her even more amazing. think before speaking, please.﻿

She has small kids, may have lost plenty of sleep.
Artists are us, having better and worse days.
She has wrong makeup and the lighting doesn't work in her favour.

thank you so much for sharing. Magdalena is such an incredibly singer, such an austerily beautiful woman. the musicians play so powerful. brilliant﻿*

*ANNE SOPHIE-MUTTER - Mozart Violin Concerto # 5 ~ Camerata Salzburg*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
*Mozart's last violin concerto in A major, K.219 exquisitely performed by the renowned Anne Sophie-Mutter. She is once again backed up by the Camerata Salzburg Orchestra.
1.Allegro Aperto - Adagio - Allegro Aperto
2.Adagio
3.Rondeau - Tempo di Minuetto*

I am not a big fan of mutter, and dont like this interpretation eather. But thats me

*youtube comments

Certified intergalactic! Sophie Mutter has one of the best interpretations of Mozart Violin Concerto No. 5.*

*videolink*


----------



## ptr

Twoofer Afternoon:

*Shura Cherkassky*, piano; Recital; Queen Elizabeth Hall London 1970 (BBC Legends)
(Mendelssohn/Schubert/Schumann/Tchaikovsky)







...








*Shura Cherkassky*, piano; *Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No 5 (1992) / *Gershwin* - Piano Concerto (1985) (BBC Legends)







...








Shura Cherkassky, piano; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra u. Ronald Zollman / BBC Symphony Orchestra u. Vernon Handley

Cherkassky was a mere youth of 83 when he played the Beethoven Concerto in 1992, more vigorous the most 20 year old wunderkinds of today! And his Gershwin is no less adventurous! 

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## opus55

Massenet: Cendrillon
Mahler: Symphony No. 5

















Mahler 5 for desert after my mid day meal


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven sonata 19 - Annie Fischer

What a great pianist she was!


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: A Ballet Suite, op. 130
Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Suitner









When I think of Reger, I think of dense and somewhat contrapuntally congested music. This piece is actually quite light and playful in tone.


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> Reger: A Ballet Suite, op. 130
> Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Suitner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I think of Reger, I think of dense and somewhat contrapuntally congested music. This piece is actually quite light and playful in tone.


His music is constipated for sure (even his works for clarinet I remember listening a while back). But some of his compositions really grew on me, like his wonderful Serenade in G I first heard in Jochum's lilting recording with the Concertgebouw as well as his Bocklin Suite. I even admire his Piano Concerto (Douglas and Janowski (RCA) being the most gripping performers of this work).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am enjoying my first listen to *Schumann's Scenes from Goethe's Faust* performed by *Claudio Abbado, the Berliner Philharmoniker* and a cast including Bryn Terfel, Barbara Bonney et al.

This is from *The Complete Abbado Sony/RCA Boxed set* which _finally_ arrived.

My appreciation of Robert Schumann is accelerating leaps and bounds. Headphones on, eyes closed and let the external world melt away in the wake of Schumann and Goethe, Abbado and the Berliners.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Blancrocher

Johannes Moser with Christoph Poppen and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie in cellos concertos by Martinu, Hindemith, and Honegger; the Takacs Quartet in Bartok's first.


----------



## Morimur

*Crumb | Gervasoni | Haas - Makrokosmos: Magical Worlds of Sound (Makrokosmos Quartet)*










The idea of an ensemble composed of pianos and percussion instruments first came about in Stravinsky's The Wedding. Shortly thereafter, Bartok, who frequently emphasized the percussive aspect of the piano, developed this idea in his orchestral works (Piano Concerto No. 1, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta). In his 1937 Sonata for two pianos and percussion, he established a new instrumental archetype which was taken up by subsequent composers, such as the ones represented in this recording. However, for these composers, it isn't so much the rhythmic and dynamic elements which link the piano to the various percussion instruments, as was the case for Stravinsky and Bartok, but rather the full range of sound possibilities-the set of different colors-provoking the idea of a fusion between the two entities. One of the characteristics of the huge diversity of percussion instruments that have been adopted from around the world during the past hundred or so years, is indeed the extraordinary variety of specific tonal qualities, in which the kinds of attacks and resonances-the way sounds appear, resonate, and disappear-play an important part.
The works of Crumb, Gervasoni, and Haas are built upon such a range of sounds requiring new arrangements and new ways of articulation. Each work has its own range of colors which constitutes the basic material of the composition. Far from the intrinsic structures which reached their peak in serialism, the organization of pitches is here subsumed by the originality and combination of sounds as such. The acoustic quality as a structural and sensitive element is not produced exclusively by a combination of pitches whatever the complexity, but by a very thorough analysis of sound and dynamics. In Makrokosmos, George Crumb uses archaic modal structures and tonal music quotes, which also can be found in Georg Friedrich Haas' second piece, where tonal chords seem to be lost and found objects.


----------



## adrem

Brahms, Double Concerto, Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy, I. Stern L. Rose.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 44815


Marschallin, I adore that recording. I think I'm going to have to follow in your wake and listen to this recording myself


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 35 "Spirit and Soul become confused"

For the 12th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## worov




----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Marschallin, I adore that recording. I think I'm going to have to follow in your wake and listen to this recording myself


We follow each other. _;D_

I'll drop Willi Boskovsky a line. He can play for us at the cotillion. . . waltzes are beyond me.


----------



## clara s

it's quite late...

and there is this golden silence of a hot summer night

suddenly I decide to break it...


Humoresque of Antonin Dvorak

with either Mischa Elman or David Garrett


----------



## Morimur

*Trio Mediaeval - (2011) A Worcester Ladymass*










The members of Norway's Trio Mediaeval have a pure, lustrous sound that's perfect for the ancient works they sing. After a foray into folk music on 2007's Folk Songs, they've returned to the Middle Ages for their fifth album, on which they dig up a collection of florid polyphonic music from the 13th century.

The material on this recording was uncovered at a Benedictine abbey in Worcester, England. It's purely accidental that the music survived - most of it was used as binding for other books and codices. Trio Mediaeval went through these fragments and, using other sources from the period, reconstructed a 13th-century votive Mass. From a lengthy "Kyrie" to the minute-long "Beata Viscera," the music they collected honors the Virgin Mary, who was highly venerated by the Worcester monks.

Though the trio did meticulous research to make the Mass authentic, they acknowledge that there's no way re-create the past precisely. Instead of trying to overcome this limitation, they've embraced it, focusing on a well-rounded project rather than a historically accurate one. When they realized there was no Credo section among the Worcester fragments, they asked composer Gavin Bryars to write one; he also contributed a Benedicamus Domino. These additions are audibly different from the lilting phrases of the other parts, but their austere sound and simple harmonic structure mix well with the rest of the Mass.

The ringing acoustics of the recording venue, a medieval Austrian monastery, illuminate the Trio Mediaeval voices. These women have been singing together for 14 years, and their blend is impeccable. They sing with a straight, clear tone, accompanied by mellow chimes in pieces like the Agnus Dei. Each composition is a jewel, evoking the spirit of a long-gone era.

_-Ashalen Sims, NPR_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 5 in C Minor, Op.10 No.1/21 in C, Op.53 "Waldstein"/4 in E-flat, Op.7 Annie Fischer

Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses (1834)/Four Little Piano Pieces/Valse a Capriccio sur deux motifs de Lucia et Parisina/En Reve (Nocturne)/Benediction de dieu dans la solitude/Five Hungarian Folksongs/Apparitions No.1 Louis Kentner

Two supreme Hungarian pianists at the height of their considerable powers. Annie Fischer in yet more stunning and revelatory performances of Beethoven. She really can do no wrong on this set- and there's but one disc to go. Then a fascinating LP of Liszt from Kentner, all of it still relatively uncommon, and supremely played. The only remark I would make is that I feel Jorge Bolet captures the spirit of the Benediction better than Kentner, but then, Bolet's recording of this piece, on Decca, is one of those benchmark interpretations that one feels will rarely be equalled, and never bettered. Bolet played it just as beautifully in performance (and I know what I'm talking about, for I heard him do it on two occasions), and it is far more difficult than it sounds. Even so Kentner plays it and all the rest of the programme, extremely well, and this is a most enjoyable disc.


----------



## Guest

Nice. Very nice. This interesting collection of Ravel works contains some fantastic playing and fabulous sound--what a rich, warm tone he produces (or the engineer captured). I don't think his Gaspard quite matches Pogorelich's (whose does?), but it is beautifully played. Perhaps the most interesting work is Larderet's transcription of three movements from Daphnis et Chloe--wow!

This is will be my last listening post for week or so as I'll be at a week long classical guitar convention (the GFA) in LA and won't have much time to listen to recordings: I'll be too busy listening to great live performances!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.16 in E Flat, KV 428

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Gilels in Scarlatti, Beethoven, Debussy, Scriabin, and Prokofiev--an old favorite; Alexeev in Scriabin--a new one, which I recently acquired.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Waltzes, w. Tharaud (rec.2005).


----------



## Tristan

Haven't posted in here in a while and it's true, I haven't been listening to classical music much lately. Been busy and haven't had the quiet room that I need to listen to classical (most of the time).

So I've been putting together a playlist of a bunch of Hummel music (that I don't have on CD) via Spotify and listening to it. Right now it's the Bassoon Concerto in F major. Definitely reminds me of Weber's concerto. Hummel is such an underrated composer...his piano sonatas and piano concertos especially.

*Hummel* - Bassoon Concerto in F major


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Cantata BWV 35 "Spirit and Soul become confused"
> 
> For the 12th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726
> 
> Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


Truly, one of my absolute favorite discs. Of course the alto cantatas are among my favorite works by Bach. I have several other performances that I also love. But Scholl and Herreweghe? Now that's a magical combination.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Following my own suggestion on the thread devoted to the Goldbergs on harpsichord...










Quite delicious.


----------



## bejart

Christoph Willibald Gluck (1714-1787): Symphony in F Major, Wq 165.5

Michi Gaigg conducting L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Quartet in E Flat, Op.56

Albena Danailova, violin -- Robert Bauerstatter, viola -- Bernhard Naoki Hedenborg, cello -- Yoko Fog-Urata, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Concerto in the Old Style op. 123, Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Beethoven op. 86
Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Suitner


----------



## SimonNZ

Rameau overtures - Christophe Rousset, cond.


----------



## Alypius

*Masaaki Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan* / Carolyn Sampson,
*Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 30 (BIS, 2006):*

Cantata: Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen!, BWV 51 (Sept. 17, 1730)
Cantata: Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn, BWV 1127 (Oct. 30, 1713)
Cantata: O Holder Tag, erwünschte Zeit (1738 / 1741)










*Masaaki Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan* / Hana Blažíková (soprano) /
Damien Guillon (countertenor) / Christopher Genz (tenor) / Peter Kooij (bass)
*Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 51 (BIS, 2012):*

Cantata: Dem gerechten muss das licht, BWV 195 (1748/49)
Cantata: Nun danket alle Gott, BWV 192 (1730-31?)
Cantata: Ich lasse dich nicht, du segnest mich denn, BWV 157 (Feb. 6, 1727)
Cantata: Herr Gott, Beherrscher aller Dinge, BWV 120a (c.1729)


----------



## tastas

Brahms' Symphony No. 1 conducted by Josef Krips with the Vienna Festival Orchestra. This is the first Brahms work I have listened to, and I am hooked


----------



## Mahlerian

Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
James Maddalena, Janice Felty, Thomas Hammons, Thomas Young, Eugene Perry, Sanford Sylvan, Stephanie Friedman, Sheila Nadler, Lyon Opera Orchestra, cond. Nagano


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
> James Maddalena, Janice Felty, Thomas Hammons, Thomas Young, Eugene Perry, Sanford Sylvan, Stephanie Friedman, Sheila Nadler, Lyon Opera Orchestra, cond. Nagano


Review, please!


----------



## jim prideaux

temporary distractions caused by work and the World Cup (as an English man another great disappointment-honorary Chilean for the rest of the tournament!) have meant I have not posted for a while-starting the day with the Raphael's recording of the Brahms Quintets........


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> Review, please!


As a pretty long-time fan of Nixon in China, and much of Adams' other work, the relatively bad press given to his other operas, Death of Klinghoffer and Doctor Atomic (and the somewhat uninteresting impression given by the latter's orchestral suite) had kept me away for a while. The recent controversy surrounding the cancelled Met broadcast brought the work back to my attention, and I sat down with a digital copy of the score (more so that I could catch the libretto than anything else) and listened through the whole thing.

My first impression is decidedly mixed. There are very powerful sections, certainly. The choruses that punctuate the main action are a particular highlight (and Adams has done these separately as well), and Act II, Scene 2's aria for Klinghoffer's body as it falls into the sea (a conceit I have no idea how they'd pull off convincingly on-stage) is very darkly beautiful and eloquent. Adams always has written very well for the voice (choral and solo), and here is no exception. The synthesizers that augment the smallish orchestra, including the majority of the percussion, add an array of unexpected timbres, like the sitar-esque sound that is heard in the minimalist "Day Chorus". Some people find Goodman's somewhat stilted librettos irritating, but I've always felt she had a pretty good way with imagery, taking the banal and making it seem uniquely human.

The work as a whole is darker than Nixon in China, so it's no surprise that the earlier opera's memorable "big numbers" (News, Cheers, Madame Mao's Aria) are not replicated here. The tone and pacing are perhaps closer to the later El Nino.

On the other hand, the music used to represent the terrorists' fury sounds like Adams parodying Schoenberg filtered through Herrmann filtered through Hans Zimmer on an off day, with brass blaring away on chromatically rising open fifths and those synthesized drum fills that haunted every 80s action movie. There are some parts that work fine on their own but seem somewhat out of place in the context of the whole (the absurdly chipper pop-like music that accompanies the British dancing girl, the sprechstimme of the Austrian woman). The characters don't really interact with each other in the score, so they're all separated, like an opera seria or an oratorio.

As for the controversy that surrounds the work, I can only say that it doesn't seem to glorify terrorism on any level, and that sympathy rests firmly with the victim and his family, and against the hijackers, the captain, and many of the fellow passengers who seem unaware of the gravity of the situation. Productions differ, of course, and a certain scene near the beginning of the work was cut before this recording was made (and before the score was released) because it was particularly controversial.

I suppose I'd have to actually see the work staged to get a good idea of how well it works as an opera, and it has enough good qualities that I'd be interested in doing so.


----------



## KenOC

Many thanks for that. There's an earlier DVD that seems somewhat peculiar and may be interesting as well. Actually cheaper than the CDs!


----------



## SimonNZ

Faure's Requiem - Accentus


----------



## Badinerie

Very fond of this LP I picked up this year in a charity shop for 50p. Lovely on a summers morning.


----------



## alan davis

Listening to CD1 of the complete Solo Piano Works of Scriabin played by Maria Lettberg. (It was in the letterbox tonight via Amazon.de.)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. F. Händel - Organ Concerto Op. 4 No. 1 in G minor; No. 2 in B-Flat Major; 
No. 3 in G minor (Johannes-Ernest Köhler; Lothar Seyfarth; Thüringsches Kammerorchester Weimar).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Violin Concerto, Op.61 Gil Shaham/Chicago Symphony Orchestra/David Zinman

Schubert: Symphony No.5 in B-flat Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Istvan Kertesz

This version of the Elgar Violin Concerto by Gil Shaham is perhaps, I think, my favourite modern version of the work. His tone is gorgeously rich and full, which it certainly needs to be in this work, and he is not afraid to use portamento too. The orchestral contribution under Zinman is superb too, so all in all it adds up to a richly rewarding experience. I just wish that Mr. Shaham had given us the Elgar Violin Sonata, which would have filled the disc up nicely, and is a work that would benefit from the advocacy of a player of his stature. Then a delightful Schubert 5 from the always enjoyable Kertesz- and the Vienna Philharmonic too, of course. A good start to the day.


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Ablinger's Voices And Piano - Nicolas Hodges, piano


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Ferrandini (1710-1791): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Musica ad Rhenum -- Jed Wentz, flute


----------



## dgee

Looking for some half-remembered romantic exoticism in Antar and Asrael:









You could make an utterly gorgeous 15 minute suite out of the 40 minute Antar









I remembered the climaxes and some pleasant moments in the adagio and at the end but not the stuff in between (which sounded exactly like "stuff in between"). Both worth a refresher listen tho - some fun was had!


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to the following.....









http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/8762
http://www.mdg.de/titel/1805.htm
http://audaud.com/2014/02/wagner-and-the-piano-severin-von-eckardstein-p-mdgmagic-fire-and-other-wagner-transcriptions-risto-matti-marin-p-alba/









http://www.avi-music.de/html/2014/3428.html


----------



## Jeff W

Not near enough listening has been going on lately... 









Got started with two by Sibelius. Symphonies No. 5 & 6. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.









Since it has been over a year since I heard it in its entirety, Beethoven's Symphony No. 9. Herbert von Karajan leads the Berlin Philharmonic. Soloists are Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hilde Rossel-Majdan (contralto), Waldemar Kmnett (tenor) and Walter Berry (bass). The Wiener Singverein is the chorus,


----------



## shadowdancer

Enjoying now the second Scene of Rheingold.








PS. It is not best available, but it is for free:
http://www.amazon.com/Das-Rheingold...UTF8&qid=1403264729&sr=1-6&keywords=rheingold


----------



## Oskaar

*Carl Nielsen​*
*Carl Nielsen - Flute Concerto*








Carl Nielsen​
*Ensamble Sinfónico 21 - Flauta: Sebastián Tellado - Dir. Federico Sánchez - Comunidad Amijai - 05-07-12 - Buenos Aires, Argentina. - 00:00 I. Allegro moderato - 12:15 II. Allegretto*

Challenging, but quite interresting and rewarding concerto.
Fine performance.

*Ouverturen fra Maskarade - Composed 1904-1906 by Carl Nielsen - DRSO - Rafael Frübeck de Burgos*






​
Good and intense little ouverture, very good performed.

youtube comment

*What a marvellous conductor What a great conductor! A marvellous performance.*

*Carl Nielsen - Pan & Syrinx - DR SymfoniOrkestret + Joshua Weilerstein-Solo-flute:Ulla Miilmann*






​
Fine and tense little orchestral piece.

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F Major, KV 370

Jacques Vandeville, oboe -- Atef Halim, violin -- Lucienne Lovano, viola -- Pierre-Luc Denuit, cello


----------



## realdealblues

My listening has been kind of limited this week because I've been listening to large works.

I started off the week listening to:

View attachment 44867


Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Choir & Orchestra

The rest of my week:

View attachment 44866


Wagner: Der Ring Des Nibelungen
Karl Bohm/Bayreuth Festival Orchestra

Spent the week going through the entire Ring Cycle back to back and now I'm just about to finish Gotterdammerung.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the currently gorgeous summery morning climes of Southern California; waking up properly espressinated with Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony.

Abbado does the last movement with such _élan_; such galloping vivacity. I_ love _it.


----------



## Oskaar

*Carl Nielsen 2*

*Carl Nielsen*Symfoni 4 (Det Uudslukkelige) - Det kongelige kapel - Simon Rattle*








Carl Nielsen​
Fine performance of a fie and lyrical symphony.

*youtube comments

Absolutely the greatest musical mind since the giants of the 19th century. Even Sibelius bowed to Nielsen. He stood out while music went down the road to literal madness, except for Nielsen's shadows, Sibelius, Vaughan Williams and Charles Ives 2nd and 3rd symphonies and then he,too, went down the shoot to the noise of garbage pails rolling

A powerful performance. Simon Rattle is a genius.

A very good rendition-no doubt-but far away from Martinons impressive and breathtaking live version or the overwhelming recording of Bryden Thomson!!

Yes, Nielsen is wonderful. I first heard symphony 2 when I was 19, and since then just love his music. And there are many orchestras and conductors who recorded his works, nice! A matter of taste, as always, I like the Neeme Järvi and Rhosdestvenskij versions, but there were also older ones conducted by Myung Whun Chung. I don't like everything Rattle does, but for me too Nielsen 4 here is a treasure. And a most wonderful orchestra too!*

*Carl Nielsen Violinkoncert op. 33 (1911). Baiba Skride - DR SymfoniOrkestret - Thomas Søndergård*






​
*Violinkoncert opus 33 (1911) - Carl Nielsen 1865-1931 - Guest Musician Baiba Skride - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Thomas Søndergård
1a. Praeludium: Largo 0.00
1b. Allegro cavalleresco 733-2012
2a. Intermezzo: Poco adagio 2040-2728
2b. Rondo: Allegro scherzando 2729-3750 + to the end-credits
© Danmarks Radio
Baiba gave birth to a son and live in London (according to wikipedia)*

Fantastic interpretation from Baiba! She plays very sensitive and lyric, and manage to live herself into it so every tone feels genuine and with true emotions.
And the conserto is a real gem!

*youtube comments

The child will, no doubt, be beautiful, and gifted.﻿

Beautiful performance full of the teasing wit and wistful humor so difficult to bring off. The reason this piece is so rarely played is not so much the technical challenge,(tho that also!), but keeping the thread over a long span, with grace and fine tone. That's the success here. Nielsen's quirky themes and slidesteps have rarely sounded such fun.

Cannot believe I am discovering this piece at such a ripe old age. What a total joy it is! I love Nielsen's "Cavalleresco" marking! Much fun. Plus, Ms. Baiba has a gorgeous instrument, which she plays magnificently. So the real question is: how soon after this did she deliver her baby? Thank you so very much @mugge62

It blows my mind to find these unknown players that just blow the roof off! She is amazing violinist, wow! And this piece is a masterpiece. The orchestra is superb, love your channel and every upload!

I can believe there is a N violin concerto.I thought I knew all the violin concerti except for new ones popping out the 21st century. The clarinet concerto of N is a favorite .this I never heard about.Wow .Made today special.What fantastic playing from all involved!*

*videolink*


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Lord Nelson Mass
Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman

Another great performance from these forces.


----------



## Orfeo

*Murad Kazhlayev*
Ballet in three acts, seven scenes "Maiden of the Mountains" (Gorianka).
-Academic Grand Concert Orchestra/Murad Kazhlayev.

*Fikret Amirov*
Ballet in two acts "Arabian Nights."
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra & Chorus/Nazim Rzaev.

*Kara Karayev*
Suite from Ballet "The Path of Thunder."
-The Moscow Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Rauf Abdullayev.

*Shalva Mshvelidze*
Symphonic Poem "Zviadauri."
-The Georgian State Symphony Orchestra/Z. Khurodze.

*Otar Taktakishvili*
Symphony no. II (original).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Konstantin Ivanov.


----------



## Bas

Yesterday evening:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concertos no. 1 - 6
Concerto for violin, oboe & strings in Dm BWV 1060*, Concerto for flute and strings in Gm BWV 1056*
By the English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten [dir.] & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Mariner [dir.]*, on Decca









Today:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Sonatas K333, K332, K545, K279, K280, K281, K282
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone


----------



## JCarmel

For the more 'fiscally-challenged' amongst us, the Good Lord Youtube provideth. ( Thank goodness! )

Annie Fischer plays the complete Beethoven Sonatas....














And in vision, the Pathetique.






I've been downloading the sonata scores from the internet onto a memory stick to enable me to appreciate Beethoven's genius & Annie's interpretations to the full & so I'm really enjoying exploring her great legacy.


----------



## Badinerie

William Walton. Malcolm Sargent .









Next up...


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter in Liszt's Sonata in B minor (rec. 1966); Karajan and the Orchestre de Paris in Franck's Symphony in D minor (rec. 1969)


----------



## Avey

Erich Korngold. Recently discovered. Cannot stop listening.

If you have never heard the _Symphonic Serenade_, please please please do. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Handel - "Xerxes", on You Tube, for the first time ever. Another lovely Baroque opera.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique - Orchestre Symphonique de Versailles - Andre de Lysan









This was the first LP of classical music that I bought (and the second piece of classical music that I consciously listened to). I had heard of it from a music lesson at school when I was 13 or 14 and remembered the story around the composition, I liked the cover (Hieronymous Bosch, of course) and it was only 20p (back in 1984).

Years later I tried to find out who Andre de Lysan was - I couldn't do so and there is a strong suggestion that this recording from 1963 was actually a pirated copy that was released under a fictitious name on the Fidelity record label (ironic name, heh?) - a label associated with William Barrington-Coupe who later became infamous in the Hattie hoaxes


----------



## millionrainbows

Holst; First Choral Symphony; A Choral Fantasia


----------



## Oskaar

*The Mass​*
*Schubert: Mass no. 6 in E flat major, D. 950 | Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France*








Franz Schubert​
*• Schubert: Mass for soloists, chorus & orchestra in E flat major

00:16 • Kyrie
06:21 • Gloria
20:23 • Credo
35:42 • Sanctus
39:10 • Benedictus
45:13 • Agnus Dei
__

• Genia Kühmeier: soprano
• Christine Rice: mezzosoprano
• Andrew Staples: tenor
• Joshua Ellicott: tenor
• Luca Pisaroni: bass

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Conducted by Daniel Harding*

Lovely mass, and beautiful performance. Good video production.

*Mozart Messa Great Mass C minor K427 J E Gardiner*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Große Messe Great Mass C minor K 427 
John Eliot Gardiner
Kyrie 
Gloria 6:56
Credo 32:03
Sanctus 43:35*

Great!

*youtube comment
I confess that I rarely go back on this great Mass of Mozart, because the experience of a new hearing is too exciting ... From the perspective of the executive, I think it is a point of arrival in balancing historical accuracy with depth and intensity expression.*

*videolink*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dimitri Tiomkin*
The Western Film World of Dimitri Tiomkin

London Studio Symphony Orchestra
The John McCarthy Singers
Laurie Johnson, Conductor

Regarding the song, "Duel in the Sun"

From the liner notes:

The Prelude is a brassy and blistering evocation of the Texan cowboy country with all its heat, noise, dust, and sheer intimidating magnificence.

"Duel in the Sun" - "Legend" is melodramatic in the strict sense: designed as accompaniment to the spoken word, in this case the voice of Orson Welles:

_ Deep among the sun-baked hills of Texas the great weather-beaten stone still stands. The Comanche's called it Squaw's Head Rock. Time cannot change its impassive face, nor dim the legend of the wild young lovers who found heaven and hell in the shadows of the rock. When the sun is low and the cold wind blows across the desert, there are those of Indian blood who still speak of Pearl Chavez, the half-breed girl from down along the border; and of the laughing outlaw with whom she here kept a final rendezvous, never to be seen again. And this is what the legend says: - "A flower known nowhere else grows from out of the desperate crags where Pearl vanished. Pearl . . . who was herself a wildflower, sprung from the hard clay: quick to blossom, and early to die."_


----------



## opus55

Chopin mazurkas


----------



## Novelette

Schumann: Phantasie in C [for violin & orchestra], Op. 131 -- Christian Tetzlaff; Paavo Jarvi: Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra

Mozart: String Quartet #16 in E Flat, K 428 -- Hagen Quartet

Elgar: Violin Concerto in B Minor, Op. 61 -- Hilary Hahn; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra

Giroust: Benedic anima mea -- Olivier Latry; Olivier Schneebeli: Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles

Cambini: String Quartet #2 in G Minor, Op. 18 -- Quatuor Cambini

Haydn: Piano Sonata #37 in E, H 16/22 -- Jenö Jandó


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphonies 9 &10, w. BPO/Barbirolli (rec.1964), VPO/Harding (rec.2007).


----------



## millionrainbows

Holst: Various small orchestra and chamber works.










Pleasant stuff, but not as gnarly as The Planets. He was a good English boy.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by J.A. Hiller op. 100; Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart op 132
Gewandhausorchester, cond Konwitschny; Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Bongartz









More of the fugue-obsessed contrapuntist. I've always actually kind of enjoyed the Mozart Variations.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*1942 Furtwangler/BPO Schubert 9*









Last movement.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Copland*
El Salon Mexico
Appalachian Spring
Dance from "Music for the Theatre"

New York Philharmonic
Bernstein conducting

From the liner notes:

"From the very beginning the idea of writing a work based on popular Mexican melodies was connected in my mind with a popular dance hall in Mexico City called Salon Mexico. No doubt I realized, then, that it would be foolish for me to attempt to translate into musical sounds the more profound side of Mexico, the Mexico of the ancient civilization or the revolutionary Mexico of today. In order to do that one must really know a country. All that I could hope to do was to reflect the Mexico of the tourists, and that is why I thought of the Salon Mexico. Because in that 'hot spot' one felt, in a very natural and unaffected way, a close contact with the Mexican people. It wasn't the music I heard, but the spirit that I felt there, which attracted me."


----------



## Oskaar

*the Mass 2​*
*Haydn HobXXII 11 Nelson Messe Missa in angustiis D minor Michel Piquemal Orchestre Lamoureux*








Joseph Haydn​
*Joseph Haydn Nelson Messe Missa in Angustiis D minor
Michel Piquemal & Orchestre Lamoureux
1.Kyrie 0:00
2.Gloria 4:46
3:Credo 15:33
4.Sanctus 25:30
5.Bendictus 27:56
6.Agnus Dei 35:12*

This is grandeaous! Eccelent sound and picture, and the performance is electric!
The mass must be a masterwork from, by me, the rising star Haydn

*Charpentier Missa Assunpta est Maria, Le Concert des Nations Jordi Savall*








Marc-Antoine Charpentier​
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Missa Assunpta est Maria (Assumption of The Blessed Virgin Mary)
Le Concert des Nations conducted by Jordi Savall
Kyrie 
Gloria 10:00
Credo 18:04
Sanctus 29:01
Agnus Dei 30:59*

Beautiful music,performance and production.

*Beethoven Missa Solemnis Mass D major Op 123 Giuseppe Sinopoli*








Ludwig van Beethoven​
Ludwig van Beethoven Missa solemnis in D-Dur op. 123
*Giuseppe Sinopoli, conductor
1.Kyrie 0:00
2.Gloria 9:38
3.Credo 27:25
4.Sanctus 49:10
5.Agnus Dei 1:05:22*

*videolink*


----------



## Mika

#1 Friday String Quartet :Rued Langgaard - String Quartet no.2


----------



## opus55

Barber: Violin Concerto
Honegger: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Badinerie

Love the Honegger CD. I used to have a Supraphon boxed set of the LP's "Ex Libris" for many years, but they deteriorated quite profoundly as many of their pressings did! I ended up buying the set on cd. I have The Karajan 2 & 3 above but I'll have to hear his 1 & 4.
Honegger tonight methinks


----------



## Valkhafar

Brahms: Complete String Quartets, Quintets & Sextets.
Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## omega

Piazzola!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> it's quite late...
> 
> and there is this golden silence of a hot summer night
> 
> suddenly I decide to break it...
> 
> Humoresque of Antonin Dvorak
> 
> with either Mischa Elman or David Garrett


clara s at her poetic best. Love it!!! :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Continuing through my Annie Fischer CDs recently purchased, she is playing the Schumann Fantasie.
And what playing! If you like great piano playing I recommend you order this Icon set from Warner straight away! It is amazing!
Even more amazing that when the Philips Great Pianists of the 20th century series came out Annie Fischer was omitted. One of the biggest musical gaffs of all time, I would think!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann - works for piano, four hands*

Op. 66, Bilder aus Osten, 6 Impromptus for piano
Op. 85, 12 Klavierstücke für kleine und große Kinder
Op. 109, Ball-Szenen (Scenes from a Ball)
Op. 130, Children's Ball (Kinderball) (all for piano, four hands)

On you Tube, mainly unknown musicians, but memorably Sviatoslav Richter and Ludmila Berlinskaia in Op 85/12 'Abendlied'. In some cases quite appalling recordings, Op 66 on what I suspect might have been a mobile phone.

Interesting minor Schumann works (though actually Bilder aus Osten and the Op. 85 Klavierstucke could please a wider audience) - I'd like to be able to hear better recordings.

And now a new favourite disc - not bad for a £2 chance find at a charity shop

*Delius - the four violin sonatas*
Piers Lane, Tamsin Little [Sony]

A great little disc. 3/4 of the Vox family will be listening to Martin Roscoe and Tamsin Little perform at the Ribble Valley International Piano Week on July 19th - in the programe is a small Delius piece I don't yet know. The repertoire is always very 'safe'and the audiences mostly elderly but the festival is very local and we've been going to at least one performance every year for the last 7 or 8.

The full programme will be:

Beethoven Violin Sonata in A Op 12 No 2
Delius Légende
Elgar Chanson de nuit; Chanson de matin
Vaughan Williams The Lark Ascending
Beethoven Violin Sonata in A Op 47 (Kreutzer)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Mourning' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).









What a masterpiece. One of Haydn's greatest symphonies. Weil's period instrument interpretation is light, transparent and the rhythm has a nice bite and sparkle to it. Weil turns on the intensity in the last movement - the result is very powerful, one of Haydn's best Finales imo.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 36 "Raise yourself up joyfully"

For the 1st Sunday in Advent - Leipzig, 1731

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Morimur

*The Rose Ensemble - Fire of the Soul: Choral Virtuosity in 17th c. Russia & Poland*










_Artistic Quality: 9
Sound Quality: 9
Review by: David Vernier_

This program will surprise many listeners who may at first think these early works from Eastern Europe belong to the Italy of Gabrieli or the Germany of Schütz. The antiphonal choirs, the harmonic language, the rhythmic shifts and sudden syncopations, the alternation of melismatic sections with strict chordal style all supports that notion. But if you listen more closely, especially to Polish composer Mikolaj Zielenski's motet In solemnitate Corporis Christi, with its bass-heavy texture and emphasis, you hear some sounds arising from the particular voicing and harmonic movement that seem to come from a place very distant from Venice or Dresden.

These characteristics, ones we today associate absolutely with "Russian" church music, are even more evident in Vasily Titov's (ca. 1650-ca. 1715) Slava…Yedinorodnïy Sïñe (Glory…Only begotten Son), due in no small part to its Russian text, but also to the voicing of the lower parts and the melodic treatment of the upper ones (who often sing in thirds). Ultimately, none of these works could be called a masterpiece equal to those by this period's more illustrious composers, but that takes nothing away from their musicological interest and unquestionable appeal for listeners who love sacred choral music.

Of course, our enjoyment-and the fact that we are even hearing these pieces at all-is primarily thanks to the scholarly effort and superior singing of the Minnesota-based Rose Ensemble. Everything from the Russian diction to vocal timbre to the unusually vibrant sound on many of the open-spaced chords shows a concern for detail and for creating an idiomatic context respectful of the music's time and place.

The program ends with a modern piece, commissioned by The Rose Ensemble. It's a setting of the text Bogoroditse Devo, raduysia (Rejoice, O Virgin Mary), today most famously heard in Rachmaninov's version from his Vespers; but Sergey Khvoshchinsky's (b. 1957) conception is a stunning alternative. Its opening harmonized chant style, uttered in very expressive short phrases, gives way to a beautiful tune sung by a soprano, supported by full, organ-like chords typical of 19th-century Russian liturgical music. The rest of the piece combines these two structural and thematic components into a powerful and moving expression of the text. Except for an odd muffled effect from the small echo choir in Andrzej Rohaczewski's Crucifixus surrexit, the sound, from a church in St. Paul, Minnesota, is ideal for this music, allowing us to hear the richness of the textures and to experience the full-bodied resonance of those glorious harmonies.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## senza sordino

My mother came over today humming a tune, laaaa laaaaa, lalalalalaaaaaa

It was the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto and I played the Glazunov as well for her. 








and we listened to Kreisler 















I'm not listening to as much music as before. I did a lot of my listening after school marking, but now I'm on strike, walking the picket line.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Four Tone Poems after Boecklin
Dresden Philharmonic, cond. Bongartz


----------



## Blancrocher

Heifetz with Sargent and the Philharmonia Orchestra in Walton's Violin Concerto; The Third Age New Music Ensemble in Roy Harris' 3rd String Quartet.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Symphony in E Major

Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players


----------



## Jeff W

Not sure if it really counts, but...

Korngold's score to 'The Adventures of Robin Hood'. William Stromberg conducts the Moscow Symphony Orchestra in this re-recording of the classic film score.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg*

Aria for String Quartet, Op. 9
Capriccio for String Quartet, Op. 11
Quartet for Strings no 1, Op. 2
Quartet for Strings no 3, Op. 14
Quartet for Strings no 10, Op. 85 
Danel Quartet [cpo, 2011]

Another helping of Weinberg chamber music to end the night's listening


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The whole thing, the mass and the requiem. If you haven't yet listened to the mass* in its full glory then prepare yourself to be blown away. You can find this recording in spotify.









*(or to any Delius, which would be rather sad)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Richannes Wrahms said:


> The whole thing, the mass and the requiem. If you haven't yet listened to the mass* in its full glory then prepare yourself to be blown away. You can find this recording in spotify.
> 
> View attachment 44914
> 
> 
> *(or to any Delius, which would be rather sad)











The Norman Del Mar/BBC Symphony Orchestra incarnation with Kiri Te Kanawa is good too; though sound-wise nowhere near the Hickox.


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): String Quartet in G Major, Op.7, No.5

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Dustin

I'm currently listening to one of the last compositions Brahms wrote, the Choral Preludes Op 122. I had never heard of these until today but have been enjoying them quite a bit this evening.


----------



## Sid James

*Handel*
_Organ Concertos Op. 4, Nos. 1, 2, 4 & 6
Organ Concerto in F major, #13 "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" _
- Simon Lindley, organ with Northern Sinfonia under Bradley Creswick (Op. 4) ; Johann Aratore, organ with Handel Festival CO under John Tinger (No. 13 only) (Naxos)

*Beethoven* _Violin Concerto_
Encors by *J. S. Bach * _Preludio_ (from _Partita #3_) and _Allegro assai_ (from _Sonata #3_)
- Nigel Kennedy, violin with North German Radio SO (NDR) under Klaus Tennstedt (EMI, live recording, Alte Schloss, Kiel, 1992)

*Brahms* _String Sextet #2 "Agathe" _
- Stuttgart Soloists (Naxos)

*Wagner* _Siegfried's Journey on the Rhine_
- Vienna PO under Hans Knappertsbusch (live recording for radio broadcast, 1940) (Tahra)

Talking of *Brahms*, Dustin, this listening session fleshed out some connections between him and others. This is long, I started to write and kept going, but I will leave it as it is.

Brahms is at the centre, with him being an admirer of *Handel *and also *Bach*. Of course connections to* Beethoven *go without saying, and also *Wagner* in terms of him representing the polar opposite to Brahms, composer of operas and music with a program attached.

But as with many composers, the cliché of Brahms as a retro classicist is only partially true at best. Liszt in fact invited him to be part of the emerging New German School, but Brahms declined saying that his heart was not in it. Brahms was not one to be part of any clique or school, he was less gregarious than Liszt but the friendships he cultivated tended to be long lasting and intimate.

One such person was Agathe von Siebold, whom he almost married, and her motto appears in the second theme of *String Sextet #2*, A-G-A-H (B natural)-E. "There I freed myself from my last love" Brahms wrote of this piece to a friend. The view of Brahms as a detached classicist whose music has no 'program' goes against the grain of pieces like this, and there are quite a few like it in his oeuvre.

Also, despite not joining the New German School, Brahms like them was fascinated with the Baroque. That, coupled with the lessons in thematic unity he learnt from the scores of Beethoven, finds us seeing how he had common ground with the likes of Liszt and Wagner.

This is an amazing work, and it is more contrapuntal and Baroque than the first sextet. Its thematic unity is something I'm tuning into more now after years, so too that sense of tension between melody and contrupuntal complexity, between the emotional and the intellectual.

I always felt a source of struggle in Brahms' music. Perhaps its somewhat like his pesonality, outwardly he could be gruff and sarcastic, but the few who became his intimates all attested to him being a man who had a gentle and sensitive side too.

It also looks forward to Schoenberg's_ Transfigured Night_, which I have wanted to hear again. When told that Koussevitsky didn't perform his music in the USA, Schoenberg apparently replied "but he plays Brahms." The implication being that the leap from Brahms to Schoenberg may not be too big a leap! There's so many connections in music like this, and its always interesting.



Jeff W said:


> ...
> Since it has been over a year since I heard it in its entirety, Beethoven's Symphony No. 9. Herbert von Karajan leads the Berlin Philharmonic. Soloists are Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hilde Rossel-Majdan (contralto), Waldemar Kmnett (tenor) and Walter Berry (bass). The Wiener Singverein is the chorus,


That was the first recording of Beethoven 9 I had, on tape ages back. Haven't heard it since. I remember something about the opening, this near Impressionistic string sonority, more akin to Debussy or Ravel than Beethoven. Real sensitivity in how the piece emerges out of nothingness, out of the depths. I think Karajan had that way, he could go out on a limb, and wasn't always orthodox with how he did things. But I've got great memories of that one!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.8 in G Major, Op.30, No.3

Arthur Grumaiux, violin -- Clara Haskil, piano


----------



## Morimur

*Tallis Scholars - The Best of the Renaissance (2 CD)*










As hateful and usually untrue as most "Best of" collections are, this one is the real thing. You actually do get two hours and 20 minutes of Renaissance music performed so exquisitely, so correctly, and so passionately that it's as if an entire era in music makes itself understood through these CDs. The Tallis Scholars are as good as it gets in this repertoire. In addition to getting Allegri's gorgeous Miserere, you'll find Thomas Tallis's 40-part (40!) Spem in alium, some wonderfully weird and dissonant Responsories by Gesualdo, Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli (the "how-to" piece of the Renaissance popes, who demanded that the words be understood), and various other works. This stuff is like a finely woven tapestry and should be listened to bits at a time--it's amazingly rich and worth it.

_-Robert Levine_


----------



## Weston

*William Walton: Symphony No. 2*
Paul Daniel / English Northern Philharmonia









A mysterious affair, fidgety in a good way. I hear harp _and_ piano. Kind of overkill, isn't it? Well it sounds wonderful regardless. It takes me on a voyage to outre places.

[Addendum: The finale is breathtaking! Amazing recording for Naxos. This is a mighty big noise. My first listen this evening and also my last. I need nothing more.]


----------



## Tristan

I'm on a Spohr/Hummel/Weber kick (again!) right now. 

*Spohr* - Sonata Concertante for Harp and Violin in D major, Op. 114










The main reason I like this work is the harp. One of the most beautiful-sounding instruments and yet somewhat rarely featured in concerti and sonatas.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Pilgrimage to Santiago (Monteverdi Choir, Gardiner)*









The latest remarkable offering from The Monteverdi Choir and John Eliot Gardiner greets you with the scallop of Saint James: in relief on the sand-colored cover of the 35-page bound-in booklet; then on the cardboard sleeve in which the single CD with nearly 80 minutes of glorious unaccompanied choral singing comes. If you love choral polyphony, don't hesitate: buy Pilgrimage to Santiago!

In the first century after Christ, Saint James 'The Great' (that is the apostle, not the writer of the eponymous Epistle) is believed to have traveled to Spain and preached there. Following his martyrdom at the hands of Herod, his remains were taken back to Compostela in Galicia. By the eleventh century a major pilgrimage route to Santiago was established on the strength of this.

Gardiner's is not the only release representing the wonderful music from this period and phenomenon: Eduardo Paniagua directs a small team in El Camino De Santiago by Alfonso X El Sabio (Pneuma Classics 680); Anonymous 4's Miracles Of Sant'iago - Codex Calixtinus (Harmonia Mundi 907156) has only a couple of items that are also present on this Gardiner CD; and Philip Pickett and the New London Consort had a two-disc Cantigas de Santa María - Pilgrimage to Santiago (L'Oiseau-Lyre 433148-2 - nla). If you're looking for a place to start and savor the majesty and beauty of some of the music associated with the pilgrimage and which was being written at the time, this Soli Deo Gloria CD is as good as any.

The selection of music is, of course, expert. It's as representative as any 21 items can be. The names which most people will recognize, Lassus, Victoria, Palestrina and Dufay, are supplemented by glorious compositions by Clemens Non Papa (1495-1570) and from the Llibre Vermell de Montserrat and Codex Calixtinus. This is a twelfth century illuminated manuscript, an anthology compiled to offer 'background' and advice for the pilgrims. It's also a document that attests to the extent to which Spain had already become much more cosmopolitan than is often realized. Pilgrimage to Santiago celebrates the not insignificant part which the prominence of Compostela played in this. The urbanity of The Monteverdi Choir's music-making with Gardiner mirrors the urbanity of the Compostela community and shared experience. As early as the 1430s Spanish composers and musicians were traveling in turn to Rome, another important pilgrimage site of course. From there works by the likes of Lassus and Palestrina were brought back to Spain; indeed manuscripts of their music are still to be found (some badly decayed) in Cathedral libraries throughout Spain. But the cultural exchange was also with the Netherlands, France and Flanders. Hence the inclusion here of works by Dufay and Jean Mouton (who certainly deserves a disc to himself: there isn't one).

The singing is clean, majestically-paced and evocative. The Monteverdi Choir and Gardiner, of course, know all about pilgrimages, having undertaken a mighty one of their own in 2000 to perform all of Bach's church cantatas on the dates for which they were written. The music that emerged from that experience is magnificent too. But the enterprise was, shall we say, a fraught one (through no fault of Gardiner's). This single CD with music that could hardly be of greater contrast - catholic and introverted, reverent and at times ethereal - seems yet to be a serene rejoicing after that storm. Listen to the exquisite 'Nesciens mater' by Mouton, for example. Or the ecstatic 'O virgo splendens' from the Llibre Vermell. Renaissance polyphony at its best!

Gardiner and The Monteverdi Choir themselves made the Compostela pilgrimage too. It's hard not to hear the fact in their sublime yet practical approach, which is sustained across a good dozen styles. Although recorded at All Hallows Church in London on their return, the music has the atmosphere of what must - to pilgrims over hundreds of years - have been a faint sense of superiority; or of justified achievement: the route is a long and arduous one. Storms rage to the north and west in the Bay of Biscay and Finisterre. This music relieves fear in any storm. John Eliot Gardiner makes the point in his written introduction that "Mediaeval men and women had the time to become absorbed, the capacity to be enraptured. Perhaps they were more content to live in the present… with both eyes fixed on the matter in hand." Such an approach is clear in this sanguine music-making by the two dozen-strong Monteverdi Choir (with Elin Manahan Thomas, soprano) and Gardiner - relaxed, convinced and luxuriant to the last note.

In sum, this is one of those discs whose impact is so strong that you simply want to play it over again on hearing that last lambent note - appropriately from a Sanctus by Clemens Non Papa - die away in the perhaps ever so slightly over-reverberant acoustic. Highly recommended.

_Copyright © 2007, Mark Sealey_


----------



## Andolink

*Per Nørgård*: _ Symphony No. 8_ (2010-2011)
Vienna Philharmonic/Sakari Oramo









*Christoph Graupner*: _'Die Nacht ist vergangen', GWV 1101/22_; _'Heulet, denn des Herrn Tag ist nahe', GWV 1102/26_; _'Wer da glaubet dass Jesus sei der Christ', GWV 1103/40_
Amaryllis Dieltiens, Elisabeth Scholl (sopranos)
Lothar Blum, Reinoud van Mechelen (tenors)
Stefan Geyer (baritone)
Mannheimer Hofkapelle & Ex Tempore/Florian Heyerick









*Albéric Magnard*: _Symphony No. 4_
Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Sanderling


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 4 in F-Sharp minor; 
No. 6 in D Major, 'The Frog' (Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

BBC Radio 3's Building a Library programme concerned the Elgar Cello Concerto. A perennial favourite, there have been many excellent recordings of the work, and we heard excerpts from many of them. Helen Wallace eventually came down in favour of Truls Mork with Simon Rattle as her modern choice, whilst advocating the addition of Du Pre with Barbirolli as the historical choice. Well, yes, I suppose you could consider a recording made in 1965 as historical now, though that just serves to confirm my advancing years. In any case, the programme encouraged me to seek out my recording of the work.

On LP. I had it coupled to Janet Baker's no less legendary recording of the _Sea Pictures_, but as I already had that on CD, I chose a differently coupled recording when I bought the Du Pre Cello Concerto. The Dvorak is not quite on the same level and was recorded only a few months before Du Pre's tragic illness brought her career to a premature end, but the Elgar is one of the classics of the gramophone and never fails to bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## ptr

Yesterday

*William Alwyn* - Fantasy Waltzes & Twelve Preludes (Chandos(









John Ogdon, piano

*John Ogdon Live*; _Beethoven _- Piano Concerto No 5 / 32 Variations on an Original Theme WoO80 // _Schubert _- Piano Sonata in C minor D 958 (BBC Legends)







...








John Ogdon, piano; BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra u. Jasha Horensten (1)

*Cyril Scott* - Piano Concertos 1 & 2 + Early One Morning (1931, Rev. 1962) For Piano And Orchestra (Lyrita)









John Ogdon, piano; London Philharmonic Orchestra u. Bernhard Hermann

/ptr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado; Orchestra Mozart).


----------



## ptr

Today's jump started with:

*Jean-Féry Rebel / André Cardinal Destouches* - Les Élémens (l'Oiseau-Lyre)









Academy of Ancient Music u. Christopher Hogwood

And after these mind numbing Baroque Ballets, I'll take some beating:

*Attilio Terlizzi* - Différentes Activités (P'hill Publications 2006)









Attilio Terlizzi, Marimba & percussion solo; Remi Pina / Josselin Vinay, percussions; Lyon Symphonietta u. Christian Cailléret / Luigi Morleo

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

MozartsGhost said:


> View attachment 44755
> 
> *
> Shostakovich*
> Symphony No 5
> The Stadium Symphony Orchestra of New York
> Leopold StoKowski conducting
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> The middle 1930's were uncertain years in the composer's creative life; for he was struggling to achieve a mature musical language that would support the line, tensions, and span of large-scale symphonic structures. His bosom friend, Ivan Sollertinsky, had introduced him to the work of the Bohemian-Austrian song-symphonist, Gustav Mahler. He himself had been experimenting with various modernist western European techniques, deriving in part from the work of men like Kurt Weill and the young Hindemith.


The "Stadium Symphony Orchestra of New York" was in reality the NY Philharmonic, which because of contract legalities, was not allowed to perform under their real name. The "stadium" was Lewisohn Stadium and I enjoyed many fine concerts under the stars, by the orchestra with Van Cliburn and the like when I used to live in NYC.


----------



## opus55

Berwald: Symphony No. 3










Woke up unusually early, unusual selection of music for my Saturday morning.


----------



## Badinerie

This was a fathers day present from my family. Not sure it belongs here but it does feature Patricia Petibon and Laurent Naouri plus it is very good!


----------



## Jeff W

Got my listening started with Schubert for the Saturday Symphonies thread. Symphonies No. 8 'Unfinished', No. 5 (for the Saturday Symphonies thread) & No. 3. Great performances, but a little too much reverb for my taste... Roy Goodman conducted the Hanover Band.









Two by Mendelssohn were my next choice. The Concerto for Violin, Piano and Strings in D minor and the Concerto for Violin and Strings in D minor. Marat Bisengaliev played the solo Violin and Benjamin Frith played the solo Piano. The orchestra was the Northern Sinfonia and was under the baton of Andrew Penny. Two great and overlooked works by the young Felix Mendelssohn!









I wasn't much of a fan of vocal music but Beethoven seems to be winning me over. The Missa Solemnis has started to seal the deal for me. John Eliot Gardiner directed the combined forces of the Monteverdi Choir and the English Baroque Soloists,









Encoring the fifth symphony of Schubert along with the fourth, the so called 'Tragic' symphony. Neville Marriner leads the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Trio Sonata in D Minor, Op.4, No.1

London Baroque: Irmgard Schaller and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Charles Medlam, cello -- Terence Charlston, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

*Antonio Vivaldi: Selections from his 500 Variations on one great concerto, RV something or other*
Alberto Martini / Accademia i Filarmonici









Breakfast with Vivaldi.


----------



## ptr

*Franz Peter Schubert* - Symphony No 5 in B flat, D485 (EMI "Great Conductors of the Twentieth Century")










Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks u. Erich Kleiber

..exquisite!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

F.J. Haydn, Theresienmesse and Heligmesse
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rundfunkchor, Leipzig
Neville Marriner

Two great Haydn masses in commemoration of another great World Cup day!


----------



## jim prideaux

currently listening to Dvorak 3rd symphony, Carnival Overture and Symphonic Variations performed by the SNO conducted by Neeme Jarvi and reflecting on the rather dismissive attitude that appears quite prevalent regarding the symphony-I for one really rather enjoy the work, a similar disparity exists with the piano concerto!


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi: Selections from his 500 Variations on one great concerto, RV something or other*
> Alberto Martini / Accademia i Filarmonici
> 
> View attachment 44952
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Vivaldi.


Good one! Made me laugh, HARD!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Weston

*William Alwyn: Pastoral Fantasia for viola and strings*
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra









I thought this might be the same CD as the infamous first post in Current Listening, Vol 1., but no, it's just a similar cover. This is a lovely work I thought would be great for morning music, but I'm so relaxed now I could go back to bed! I'd better get more coffee.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Das Rheingold










Doing some heavy lifting in the morning.


----------



## opus55

Badinerie said:


> Love the Honegger CD. I used to have a Supraphon boxed set of the LP's "Ex Libris" for many years, but they deteriorated quite profoundly as many of their pressings did! I ended up buying the set on cd. I have The Karajan 2 & 3 above but I'll have to hear his 1 & 4.
> Honegger tonight methinks


How I missed your comment. I haven't heard other recordings of Honegger but I can say that Karajan convinced me that I should listen to it more often. It's gooood.


----------



## hpowders

MozartsGhost said:


> View attachment 44893
> 
> 
> *Copland*
> El Salon Mexico
> Appalachian Spring
> Dance from "Music for the Theatre"
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Bernstein conducting
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> "From the very beginning the idea of writing a work based on popular Mexican melodies was connected in my mind with a popular dance hall in Mexico City called Salon Mexico. No doubt I realized, then, that it would be foolish for me to attempt to translate into musical sounds the more profound side of Mexico, the Mexico of the ancient civilization or the revolutionary Mexico of today. In order to do that one must really know a country. All that I could hope to do was to reflect the Mexico of the tourists, and that is why I thought of the Salon Mexico. Because in that 'hot spot' one felt, in a very natural and unaffected way, a close contact with the Mexican people. It wasn't the music I heard, but the spirit that I felt there, which attracted me."


Definitive performances!!!


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Koechlin*: _Le buission ardent Op. 203 & 171_, Poème symphonique after an episode from "Jean-Christophe" by R. Rolland
SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Heinz Holliger









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata in E flat Major Op.31 No.3_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano









*Johannes Brahms*: _Clarinet Sonata in F minor, Op. 120 no. 1_
Walter Boeykens, clarinet
Jean-Claude Vanden Eynden, piano









*Franz Xaver Richter*: _Sinfonia a 4 in C minor_
New Dutch Academy/Simon Murphy


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix​*
*Tomaso Albinoni Concerto for 2 Oboes in C Major, Op. 9 No. 9*








Tomaso Albinoni​
*Emily Knaapen and Emily Tsai, oboe
University of Maryland Symphony Orchestra*

Lovely litle work from Albinoni, who have far more to offer than the famous Adagio.
Fine performance.

*youtube comments

Excellent in all respects. The dance certainly adds otherwise missing "ornamentation" to the slow movement. Such great energy!﻿*

*Kapelis: Kabalevsky Piano Concerto No. 4 ("Prague"), complete*








Dmitry Kabalevsky​
DMITRY KABALEVSKY: Concerto for Piano & Orchestra No. 4 ("Prague")
00:26 Allegro molto e energico 04:06 Andante 08:30 Presto

Alexandros Kapelis, piano
Megaron Camerata
Gérard Körsten, conductor

Athens Megaron. March 11, 2011.

Enjoyable and jumpy little concerto, brilliantly interpretated by Kapelis.

*youtube comment

..thank you for posting this! I only know the concertos 1 - 3 ... the fourth is new to me, makes me happy ;-D﻿*

*John Adams: String Quartet, I.*








John Adams​
Not the best sound and picture, but interresting to see and listen too this sample of an exiting work.

*videolink*


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling a new release. *Norgard*: Symphonies 1 & 8, w. VPO/Oramo. Not that Norgard's music needs any validation, but it can't hurt that the Vienna Philharmonic has responded so well in their debut. Hoping for a symphonic cycle from this collaboration. Demonstration sound. Three thumbs up.:tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-per-norgard---symphonies-1---8.aspx


I saw this reviewed on one of the sites recommended to me to help with my music shopping habit. It looks incredible. I wish this were on Amazon (as a digital download). I dread the thought of having to sign up for yet another site, with another password. But I may have to bite the bullet.


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Concerto in B Flat for Two Clarinets

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta and Jurgen Demmler, clarinets


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Brahms *
Symphony No 2, in D Op 73

NBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini conducting

From the liner notes:

The block, of course, comes in the dissimilarity of the arts involved. Rembrandt and Van Gogh, Picasso and Grant Wood stand in the museums as their creators left them: even the cheapest reproduction presents to the eye substantially the same image. The viewer can evaluate them with no other intrusive factor than his won perceptions. The composer, however, is at the mercy, tender or otherwise of his interpreter.

Though it is not customary for an annotator to deal in the specifics of a performance rather than the generalities of the work itself, the Toscanini treatment of Brahms is so far from the customary that opportunity to comment on it is irresistible. His statements of the subtleties in this creation, especially in the realm of orchestral coloration, proves convincingly that the mating of idea with expression is not merely expert but inevitable.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Lope de Aguirre said:


> _*Review by: David Vernier*_


I was just about to say 'Great post, Lope!' when I spotted that


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Lope de Aguirre said:


> View attachment 44923
> 
> 
> Philip Pickett and the New London Consort had a two-disc Cantigas de Santa María - Pilgrimage to Santiago (L'Oiseau-Lyre 433148-2 - nla). [/I]


I strongly recommend this 2CD set - it was available as a bargain re-issue last year. :tiphat:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Some listening to purchases in addition to those mentioned on the 'recent purchases' thread today :

Roxanna Panufnik - Westminster Mass ; Edmund Rubbra - Missa in Honorem Sancti Dominici ; Julian Orbon - Symphonic Dances, Concerto Grosso, 3 Symphonic Versions.
Joby Talbot - Path of Miracles
David Bednall - Welcome All Wonders (not seasonal...it's Christmassy, but lovely anyway !).


----------



## Morimur

*Palestrina | Gombert | Lassus | Victoria - Song of Songs (Stile Antico)*










The members of the British vocal ensemble Stile Antico, founded in 2001, have an exceptionally pure and youthful sound. In previous albums the group has explored English music of the Renaissance, and here it turns to sixteenth and early seventeenth settings of texts from the Song of Songs by a variety of continental composers. The selections include some of the masterworks of high Renaissance polyphony, including music by Nicolas Gombert, Orlande de Lassus, Jacob Clemens non Papa, Francisco Guerrero, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, and Tomás Luis de Victoria. The works by lesser composers, including Jean Lhéritier, Rodrigo de Ceballos, and Sebastián de Vivanco are no less impressive and affecting, especially in performances as polished and attentive as these. The elaborately polyphonic textures that prevail are effectively shown off and are kept from becoming too much of a good thing because they are interspersed with monophonic plainchant antiphons that serve as refreshing aural palate cleansers. The ensemble sings with immaculate intonation and an impressively broad expressive range. The group works without a conductor, and the sensitivity and attention that that demands of each member pays off beautifully in these performances, where they seem to operate as a single organic entity. The sound of the SACD is clean, but atmospheric and nicely ambient. The only caveat is that, through some anomaly of recording, some initial consonants, particularly "s" and "ch," have a percussive punch that works against the prevailing tone of smooth serenity. _-Stephen Eddins_


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert's 15th string quartet, performed by the Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Symphony No. 8 in B minor (completed by Newbould)
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, cond. Mackerras









Today's Saturday Symphony and one more. The 5th is a wonderful jewel of a work, very Mozartian. I'm probably never going to be fully convinced by Newbould's completion of the "Unfinished". To be fair, what could stand up to the first two movements?


----------



## Rhythm

Some of this weekend's listening pleasures will include:

*Fancies & Inventions* *Part One* | *Part Two* | *Part Three*
Hugo Weisgall, composer | Julian Patrick, baritone accompanied by The Aeolian Chamber Players
Mr. Patrick had such a fine point of resonance in his voice that you'd probably feel the vibrations in your body sitting in a back seat of the hall. 
​See extensive youtube notes.​
View attachment 44963

^ Weisgall: The Stronger/Fancies and Inventions

*Final Paragraph from Naxos Bio*


> In 1958 the eminent American composer George Rochberg described Weisgall's music as leaning towards free tonality; he is never quite atonal. But nearly twenty years later Weisgall assessed his own approach from another perspective: Generally my music is considered complex, he said. It is texturally thick and multifarious; rhythmically disparate; and [it] has harmonic lines that move along on their own. It is what is commonly called atonal, but it is not non-melodic. Rochberg also astutely summarized Weisgall's basic artistic credo at that time: Among American composers he is one of the few who remain heedless of the musical clichs which superficialize and debilitate American music. There is strength and hope in such an independent attitude. Weisgall remained steadfast to those principles for nearly forty years more. *He never succumbed to popular tastes or the lure of wider acceptance*; and he never strayed from his own artistic integrity.


An exemplar of fine taste, he was.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni - Piano Concerto in C major, Op.39*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mark Elder, Marc-Andre Hamelin (Piano)
[Hyperion, 1999]

The eccentric 72-minute long piano concerto of Ferruccio Busoni is great fun!



> 'Busoni makes ridiculous demands on pianists, but in Marc-André Hamelin's hands, it all sounds perfectly reasonable. It isn't: it's noble, hilarious, impressive and gloriously over the top.' (BBC Music Magazine)


----------



## Alypius

Lope, your recent Renaissance listenings have sparked me to go back and listen to two of my favorite discoveries of the last year, simply extraordinary performances of Josquin's works by two recent early music ensembles, De Labyrintho (_Josquin Desprez: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae_, Stradivarius, 2009) and Weser Renaissance Bremen (_Josquin Desprez: De profundis_, CPO, 2012). The recordings of both are extraordinary and, to my mind, stylistically surpass the older performances of the Tallis Scholars (who performed various of Josquin's Masses):


----------



## Blancrocher

Weston said:


> I saw this reviewed on one of the sites recommended to me to help with my music shopping habit. It looks incredible. I wish this were on Amazon (as a digital download). I dread the thought of having to sign up for yet another site, with another password. But I may have to bite the bullet.


I enjoyed listening to that Norgard symphony disk on Spotify when Vaneyes posted about it the other day. As an aside: I watched an interview with the composer discussing his newly-finished 8th on youtube awhile back, in which he mentioned how much more important Sibelius was to him by comparison with his countryman, Carl Nielsen. I find this interesting since Norgard's 8th seems on a very similar wavelength to Nielsen's 6th.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Brahms* 
Symphony No 4, in F, Op 90
Tragic Overture, Op 81

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner conducting

From the liner notes:

The orchestra of which Fritz Reiner is the present diretor has had a long and honored part in the promotion of the works of Brahms to the place of prominence they now enjoy in the concert literature. First under Theodore Thomas, its founder and first conductor (from 1891 to 1905), and then under Frederick Stock (from 1905 to 1942), it provided a long continuity of effort in the spirit of an observation which Thomas made shortly after the death of Brahms in 1897:

_"Brahms will be better appreciated when people have become more familiar with his music . . . He may . . . outlive his more popular contemporaries, because his music is freer from the times in which he lived than that of any other composer of his day."_

In this pertinent comment we sense the insight of a man who had absorbed the lessons of a musical lifetime and reached the conclusion - as valid then as now - that the most easily accessible work is not necessarily the most durable, nor the most "up to day" the one with something truly new to say.


----------



## millionrainbows

Gidon Kremer with plucked strings! (harp) Very oriental, very modern, and makes a lot of sonic sense in the dialectic of "sustain vs. pluck" that is created.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied










In the mood for some choral singing.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Besozzi (1702-ca.1793): Trio Sonata No.2

Ensemble Barocco Sans Souci: Giuseppe Nalin and Ruggero Vartolo, oboes -- Paolo Tognon, bassoon -- Enrico Corbi, harpsichord


----------



## millionrainbows

Inspired by Lope and Alypius, I got this out.



 


​


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Symphonies #1&2







From my new purchase, I enjoyed these a lot. Zippy as the salesman described this recording to me.

and Bach Cello suites #1,4,5








from disk one of the two disk set. I'm not sure why they're not in order.


----------



## Orfeo

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Busoni - Piano Concerto in C major, Op.39*
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mark Elder, Marc-Andre Hamelin (Piano)
> [Hyperion, 1999]
> 
> The eccentric 72-minute long piano concerto of Ferruccio Busoni is great fun!


I so agree. It is a fun piece and this recording is spectacular.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 43*

Helmut Muller-Bruhl on Naxos


----------



## Manxfeeder

Inspired by Lope and Alypius and Millionrainbows, I pulled this up on Spotify.


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix 2​*
*JeugdOrkest Nederland: Eerste symfonie Mahler*








Gustav Mahler​
*11 augustus 2011, 20:15 uur, Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw Amsterdam 
Gustav Mahler - Eerste symfonie in D-groot, 'Titan' 
Edward Elgar - Serenade voor strijkers (toegift) 
Uitvoerenden: JeugdOrkest Nederland o.l.v. Jurjen Hempel*

Fine version!

*youtube comments

Awesome youth orchestra! Best I have ever heard. Great strength in brass and woodwinds.

Every time I listen to the final, it gives me goose bumps!

This really is especially for a young band! The recording deserves a big compliment: very transparent and the instruments are well balanced. The combination results in a performance that makes this recording one of the finest on Youtube. The timpani, for example, the slot for the first time I heard the increase in volume in the last battles. Whether it is the interpretation of Hempel, recording, or the combination, I do not know, but it is very impressive!*

*Jean Sibelius Symfoni nr 7 - Det Kongelige Kapel - Simon Rattle*








Jean Sibelius​
*Jean Sibelius Symfoni nr 7 - Det Kongelige Kapel - Simon Rattle.
© Danmarks Radio
"The Royal Orchestra" = "Det Kongelige Kapel"*

Fine performance of a great symphony

youtube comments

*Good evening with the unbelievable Symphony No. 7 by Sibelius

That is the most weighty, in every sense of the word, performance of this wonderful symphony that I have ever heard- such momentum, and such power in the strings - almost too powerful when the great trombone theme emerges: it has to really battle to cut through the sheer weight of the strings. Bravo!﻿

Thanks. I have heard some of the other No. 7s on YouTube, but this is as good as any of them, maybe better.*

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): Symphony in D Major, Op.32

Bohumil Gregor directing the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## ptr

*Franz Schubert* - Symphony No 5 in B flat major, D485 (Zig Zag)










Anima Eterna Orchestra, Brügge u. Jos van Immerseel

reInventing Schubert without loosing sight on the musical grand prize!

/ptr


----------



## adrem

Tchaikovsky 4th Symphony, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Mravinsky. Ach Mravinsky and Leningrad...such extraordinary conductor..


----------



## brotagonist

The local library got Hoopla!

There is a quite lot of classical music (other music, video and ebooks, too), but only one dozen titles may be borrowed per month. I am presently listening to:









Harrison Birtwistle : Pulse Shadows
Arditti Quartet and others

This is tremendous! Imagine a mix of Webern, Feldman and Carter's String Quartets: an immediate shoe-in to my favourites.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Piano Trio No.2 in G Major, Ben 438

Gobel Trio of Berlin: Hans Maile, violin -- Rene Forest, cello -- Horst Gobel, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Sinfonietta op. 90, To Hope op. 124* Hymn of Love op. 136*
*Annelies Burmeister, alto, Radio Symphony Orchestra Leipzig, Dresden Philharmonic, cond. Bongartz









Despite the Sinfonietta being somewhat heavier (and, at ~54 minutes, more lengthy) than one would expect given its name, it is a nice piece, though probably not a forgotten masterpiece. The vocal-orchestral selections are also quite fine; I particularly enjoy the ending of To Hope on a low A at the bottom of the singer's range.


----------



## Winterreisender

Normally I find Bruckner somewhat heavy-going but I just felt a sudden urge to put his 8th Symphony on. (For some reason I had the scherzo stuck in my head all day, lol)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bernstein and the NY Phil in Mahler's 4th; Pollini in Schoenberg's piano music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Laetatus Sum*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2.*

Gardiner, also Furtwangler on Classical Root Records.


----------



## Morimur

*Monteverdi | Marazzoli - Combattimenti; Le Poème Harmonique (Dumestre)*










After years of research and musical maturation Vincent Dumestre presents Marazzoli's La Fiera di Farfa, a world première on disc, accompanied by gems of Monteverdi's profane vocal music.

La Fiera contains a parody of Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda, composed only a year earlier. Alpha have therefore chosen to record both works, together with some extra pieces including Hor che'l ciel, an emblem of the early baroque which strongly influenced later writing. Composed by Marco Marazzoli in 1639, La Fiera di Farfa is an operatic interlude, drama set to music, as was practiced at 17th century Italian fairs. This piece was so well known that it was adapted for the stage by Bernini, played throughout the 18th century, and was still commented on during the 19th. Le Poème Harmonique was founded in 1998 by Vincent Dumestre, and focuses its artistic activity on the performance of 17th and 18th century music. The group are well-known for their original vocal and instrumental interpretations as well as cross-genre programmes involving actors, dancers and even acrobats. 2004 saw the expansion of Le Poème Harmonique's small scale repertoire of chamber music, with the revival of Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme, a comédie-ballet by Molière and Lully. Their most recent production, Lully's lyrical tragedy, Cadmius and Hermione, was premiered at the Opéra-Comique in Paris in January 2009. This is to be succeeded by Cavalli's opera Egisto which will again be presented at the Opéra-Comique, in autumn 2011. After his sell-out lunchtime Prom, Vincent Dumestre now presents the CD. _-Presto Classical_

Vincent Dumestre's ensemble have produced a vivacious and highly characterised account...[Il combattimento is] given here in a highly rhetorical reading which involves a great deal of improvised ornamentation. _-Gramophone Magazine, March 2011_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphonies 7 & 8, w. CSO/Solti (rec.1971), LSO/LB (rec.1966).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Vaneyes

For today's "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement,* Schubert*: Symphony 5, w. VPO/Muti (rec. c1987).

I'm using the Brilliant Classics boxset, but thought I would post a pic of Godfather's original EMI release.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Since I cannot sleep, I may as well not sleep in style with this pair of discs courtesy of Copland and Bernstein:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Winterreisender said:


> Normally I find Bruckner somewhat heavy-going but I just felt a sudden urge to put his 8th Symphony on. (For some reason I had the scherzo stuck in my head all day, lol)


I've noticed that also happens to me, Winterreisender. My mind can twist Bruckner themes like a moebius strip so that they go round and round without end for hours, usually on a walk...fortunately I like Bruckner!

Currently listening to:

Handel - Complete Violin Sonatas

Sonatas:
A major Op. 1 No. 3
G minor Op. 1 No. 6
A major 'Roger' Op. 1 No. 10
D major Op. 1 No. 12
F major 'Walsh' No. 13
E major 'Roger' Op. 1 No. 12
D minor HWV 359a. 
G major HWV 358
Andante in A minor HWV 412
Allegro in C minor HWV 408

Andrew Manze (Violin) & Richard Egarr (Harpsichord) [HM, 2001]


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> I've noticed that also happens to me, Winterreisender. My mind can twist Bruckner themes like a moebius strip so that they go round and round without end for hours, usually on a walk...fortunately I like Bruckner!
> 
> Currently listening to:
> 
> Handel - Complete Violin Sonatas
> 
> Sonatas:
> A major Op. 1 No. 3
> G minor Op. 1 No. 6
> A major 'Roger' Op. 1 No. 10
> D major Op. 1 No. 12
> F major 'Walsh' No. 13
> E major 'Roger' Op. 1 No. 12
> D minor HWV 359a.
> G major HWV 358
> Andante in A minor HWV 412
> Allegro in C minor HWV 408
> 
> Andrew Manze (Violin) & Richard Egarr (Harpsichord) [HM, 2001]


I don't know these sonatas, what do you think of them? I should see if they're available from my local library, that's often where I'll go first to try new music. These pieces are probably playable by me, I should look for them to listen and play.


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Capriccio










Listening to Intro and I'm wondering if the disc got mixed up with a string quartet?? Unusual opening music for an opera.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 4.*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> I don't know these sonatas [for violin and keyboard], what do you think of them? I should see if they're available from my local library, that's often where I'll go first to try new music. These pieces are probably playable by me, I should look for them to listen and play.


I like them very much, s. sordino - I don't know much baroque music but I've liked Handel since I was a child and I love chamber music most of all, so I took the plunge with this disc a year or two ago. I return to it fairly often. I gather that amongst those in the know, this disc with Manze and Egarr has been very well received.

Currently listening to :

*Bridge - Phantasm for Piano and Orchestra, H. 182*
RPO, Vernon Handley, Kathryn Stott (Piano) [Conifer, 1989 but re-released on Dutton, 2009]

Bridge's very fine 1931 piano-concerto-in-all-but-name, wonderfully realised by Kathryn Stott and the RPO conducted by Handley.










Not the original, Conifer, but the current Dutton CD cover art.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Rimsky-Korsakov *death day (1908).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 11 in B-Flat Major; 
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-Flat Major, 'Hammerklavier' (Jenő Jandó).


----------



## Weston

*Florent Schmitt: Anthony and Cleopatra, incidental music, Op. 69*
Jacques Mercier / Orchestre National de Lorraine









Composed in 1920 but sounds like 1880 save for a few brassy dissonances here and there. I recall obtaining this because I liked "Prelude to Memnon" so much, However that was by Franz Schreker, not Florent Schmitt. All is well though. This is an enjoyable enough work similar to what one would expect from a movie soundtrack, which in a way is also a form of incidental music.


----------



## Blancrocher

For Rimsky-Korsakov: Galina Vishnevskaya singing selected songs and opera arias. Also: Karel Ancerl conducting Stravinsky's Les Noces, Mass, and Cantata.


----------



## senza sordino

Earlier in the day I listened to 
Brahms second symphony and the Haydn Variations







Dvorak symphonic poems The Water Goblin, the noon witch the Golden Spinningwheel the wild dove







ASM performs Dvorak violin Concerto and romance for violin and Orchestra, mazurek and Humoresque in G flat


----------



## Weston

*Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale for orchestra in E minor / E major, Op. 52*
Wolfgang Sawallisch / Staatskapelle Dresden









I have the weirdest sensation in listening to this that it was intended for smaller orchestral forces. I have absolutely no research to back this claim. It's just a hunch. Or it could be there is more space or reverberation in the recording than I am used to, making this seem huge, a sound better suited to Bruckner or Mahler. It's powerful anyway.

*Takemitsu: A Way a Lone II, for string orchestra*
Tadaaki Otaka / BBC National Orchestra of Wales









These selections are more or less at random as that is what is fitting my eclectic mood tonight. The sonorities in this piece are like an otherworldly siren song.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in D Major, Hob. 15/24; 
Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Hob. 15/26 (Van Swieten Trio).


----------



## Weston

*Richard Wetz: Traumsommernacht, for women's choir & orchestra, Op. 14 and
Hyperion, for baritone, chorus & orchestra, Op. 32 *
Werner Andreas Albert / Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz / Markus Kohler, baritone, et al









I'm really very much a novice when it comes to taste in classical singing, but I feel this recording is on shaky ground especially with the women's choir. It's just thin vibrato warbling in places, though the finale of Hyperion is still pretty cool.

*
Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A, Op.90 - "Italian"*
Neville Marriner / Academy of St. Martin in the Fields









I was wanting a serious symphony to finish up the evening. Though this one is mostly light in spirit, you don't have to convey despair to make serious music. I only just noticed the second movement sounds like some kind of brooding Russian influence rather than anything remotely Italian. Now that I think on it, nothing about the symphony reminds me of Italian music, but that's quite okay. The third movement is nicely Beethovenian! The finale though is the frenetic racing onslaught of notes that make me sometimes avoid Mendelssohn. So I may need a calming nightcap piece after this to calm my nerves.


----------



## Weston

Okay, my nightcap:

*Debussy: Images for piano, Set I, L. 110 and Set II, L. 111*
Simon Trpceski, piano









Streaming on Spotify. I didn't have anything gentle and calming enough queued up on my playlist for the evening.

Goodnight all, or good morning as the case may be.


----------



## opus55

Bellini: Norma


----------



## samurai

Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68 {"Pastoral"}, *performed by the Karl Bohm led Vienna Philharmonic.
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, D 485,* once again featuring Maestro Bohm and the Vienna Philharmonic. 
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.2 in B-Flat Major, D 125 and Symphony No.6 in C Major, D 589,* both performed by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra under Nikolaus Harnoncourt.


----------



## science

My friends, I have been BUSY. Rarely have I ever been so BUSY. But I have listened to some music in the meantime. And just now I'm enjoying Handel's Messiah, the old classic Hogwood recording:

View attachment 45011


Perhaps tomorrow or even tonight I'll have time to catch up!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

General consensus has always been that Karajan's 60s Beethoven is better than his 1977 set. My brother has the 60s set. I always had the 70s set. Both sets have their good and not so good points, but the 9th in both is a towering performance, and this one is at present going for 1p on amazon.co.uk. Now that is an amazing bargain!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg

Chamber Symphony No. 1
Verklaerte Nacht*
Riccardo Chailly, Deutches Symphonie-Orchester, Berlin [Decca, 2004]

My new disc of the week, previously streamed on Spotify. I bought this for 'Gurrelieder' but these are electric performances of the two shorter works. I'll listen to 'Gurrelieder' later today.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeously evocative music from Rautavaara, who seems, more than ever, Sibelius's true heir on this disc


----------



## Guest

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
K201, Symphony No. 29 in A
Charles Mackerass, Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Oboe Concerto in E minor 
On Youtube: 




That running bass line in the opening andante is excellent. Wonderful melodies in this concerto.


----------



## jim prideaux

completely ill disciplined approach to listening (reminiscent of the attitude of certain defenders in the current World Cup)...... have repeatedly listened to the 2nd movement of Dvorak's 3rd symphony...there is just something about it!

Jarvi and the SNO on Chandos ,there does not appear to be that many alternative recordings.....


----------



## shangoyal

Beethoven: *Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, Op. 111*

Claudio Arrau


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> completely ill disciplined approach to listening (reminiscent of the attitude of certain defenders in the current World Cup)...... have repeatedly listened to the 2nd movement of Dvorak's 3rd symphony...there is just something about it!
> 
> Jarvi and the SNO on Chandos ,there does not appear to be that many alternative recordings.....


I have that recording too and love it.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D17

L'arte Dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazari, violin


----------



## Bas

1st sunday after trinity:

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 75 Die Elenden sollen essen
By Midori Suzuki [soprano], Yoshikazu Mera [counter], Gerd Türk [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki, on BIS









Alessandro Scarlatti - Messa per il santissimo natale
Gioviani Battista Pergolesi - Messa di s. emidio (Messa Romana)
By Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Allesandrini [dir.], on Naïve


----------



## Weston

Some nice morning music that _isn't_ baroque for a change.

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Three Shanties for wind quintet, Op. 4*
Ivor Bolton / English Chamber Orchestra / Emma Johnson, clarinet









*Mozart: Symphony No. 28 in C major, K. 200 and Symphony No. 31 in D major, "Paris," K. 297*
Barry Wordsworth / Capella Istropolitana









I listened to these Mozart works recently but forgot to clear them out of my playlist. That's okay. I'm still loving the insane modulations in the Paris movement 1.


----------



## Oskaar

*Franz Schubert​*
*Schubert: Symphony no. 5 in B flat major | Marc Minkowski*








Franz Schubert​
*• Schubert: Symphony no. 5 in B flat major
__

Les Musiciens du Louvre
Conducted by Marc Minkowski*

Fine version of this quite light, easy going symphony

*youtube links

These great musicians from Louvre, France are coming to Jakarta. March 7th, 2013

schubest*

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 "Death and The Maiden"*






​
*Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 "Death and The Maiden"
I. Allegro 0:15
II. Andante con moto 12:05
III. Scherzo Allegro molto 27:02
IV. Presto 31:40

Meridian Ensemble String Quartet

Dominika Dancewicz, violin I
Johnny Chang, violin II
Whitney Bullock, viola
Olive Chen, cello*

Fine performance of this great work

youtube comments

*good performance, i recently performed it with my quartet and i understand the challenge of confronting it and maintaining Schubert's intentions/vision. (don't do all the repeats it makes it so much longer) but it was a good performance.﻿

How on earth did those great composers think of four, eight, fifteen instruments together and put the same amount of passion to each of them!﻿

As death conceals his face when he seduces the maiden, here we see the reverse, the violinist with thin white arms and ivory skin remains hidden behind a sweep of golden hair. Each performance is an attempt to reach perfection. The quartet is on that journey and the music is profound. ﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Johann Evangelist Brandl (1760-1837): Bassoon Quintet in F Major, Op.13

Calamus Ensemble: Rainer Schottstadt, bassoon -- Sigrid Althoff, piano -- Torsten Janicke, violin -- Mile Kosi, viola -- Joachim Griesheimer, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 44, "Trauersinfonie"*


----------



## Blancrocher

Herreweghe & co in Bach's Magnificat; Gould in Bach's Partitas.


----------



## Andolink

*Christoph Graupner*: _'Jauchzet ihr Himmel, erfreue dich Erde', GWV 1105/53_; _'Sie eifern um Gott', GWV 1106/46_; _'Gott sei uns gnädig', GWV 1109/41_
Amaryllis Dieltiens, soprano
Elisabeth Scholl, soprano
Lothar Blum, tenor
Reinoud Van Mechelen, tenor
Stefan Geyer, bass
Ex Tempore & Mannheim Hofkapelle/Florian Heyerick









*Charles Koechlin*: _Le course de printemps, Op. 95_
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR/Heinz Holliger









*J. S. Bach*: _'Dem Gerechten muss das Licht immer wieder aufgehen', BWV195_
Hana Blažíková, soprano
Damien Guillon, counter-tenor
Christoph Genz, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Charles Koechlin*: _Paysages et marine, Op. 63b_
Ensemble Contraste & Ensemble Initium


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1836): Octet Partita in in E Flat, Op.67

Rotterdam Wind Ensemble


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.1 in C Major, Op.21

Claudio Abbado leading the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Winterreisender

Chopin's Ballads


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert *
Mass No 6 in E Flat Major D950
St Hedwig's Cathedral Choir, Berlin
Berlin Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf

From the liner notes:

To none of Schubert's compositions does the word "Paradise" better apply than to this last setting of the mass, composed only months before his death at the age of thirty-one. the Mass in E flat major, his sixth, is the most imposing and the most ingratiating of his religious pieces. This and all of his earlier masses lack the tension and drama of Bach's or Beethoven's internal conflicts. We have no precise information on Schubert's religious beliefs, buy know that his brother Ignaz was a professed freethinker, and that with some of his closest circle of friends (Schwind and Bauernfeld) the composer frequently visited a notoriously unorthodox theologian named Vincentius Weintritt . . .


----------



## DrKilroy

Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6 (Böhm). Very enjoyable works. I should listen to Schubert more, not only to his two last symphonies!


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Oskaar

*Franz Schubert 2​*
*SCHUBERT: Piano Trio n.2 opus 100 in E flat Major D 929*








Franz Schubert​
*Le Salon de Musiques Chamber Music Series
for more info: www.lesalondemusiques.com

DOROTHY CHANDLER PAVILION, 5th Floor
Los Angeles, CA
December 9, 2013 
4.00 pm Concert

SCHUBERT: Piano Trio n.2 opus 100 in E flat Major D 929

SEARMI PARK Violin, JOHN WALZ Cello, FRANCOIS CHOUCHAN Piano*

Brilliant performance of a very nice trio

youtube comments

*Bravo, the selected tempo in addition to the proper balance of emotional intensity is just perfect, as is the talent of all three musicians. This by far is the best interpretation I have ever heard of Schubert's masterpiece.﻿

Loved this performance. Notamment la partie du violoncelle!
Thank you for sharing. Je vous présente mes meilleures salutations.﻿*

*Schubert: Lieders | Anne Sofie von Otter & Claudio Abbado*






​
Schubert: Lieders

Anne Sofie von Otter: mezzosoprano

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conducted by Claudio Abbado

Anne Sofie von Otter has a very beautiful voice, and performes these beautiful songs eccelent, with great passion.

*Schubert Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960 - Jerome Rose - Medici Classics - HD*






​
*Jerome Rose Plays Schubert - Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960
Please select the gear icon and choose 720p or 1080p HD to watch in high definition for best quality. Select Full Screen to expand the window.*

Beautiful! Great interpretation

*videolink*


----------



## cjvinthechair

Relaxing evening before a busy fortnight - Guy Ropartz; Symphony no. 3(link to 1st movement), + Pavel Blatny; Bells (not, I think, on YT but his symphony is if anyone's interested!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Violin Concerto, op. 101
Manfred Scherzer, Staatskapelle Dresden, cond. Blomstedt









Are there any violin concertos longer than this one? The first movement alone is about as long as or longer than a good number of them. Of course it's filled with the expected Regerous counterpoint...


----------



## bejart

Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Overture to "Invitation to the Dance", orchestrated by Hector Berlioz

Roy Goodman directing the Hanover Band


----------



## DaveS

Beethoven Piano Concerto #4. Robert Casadesus, Eduard van Beinum, Concertgebouw Orch. Beautiful collaboration.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Christopher Tye - Mass 'Western Wynde' - Ely Cathedral Choir - Paul Trepte









Time for some excitement, sixteenth century style!

The opening of this CD is one of the auditory joys of my CD collection. Here, in my small sitting room, I can close my eyes and imagine myself in the spacious interior of Ely Cathedral. The sound echoes around, the notes reverberate against exquisitely carved limestone with candle smoke in my nostrels and my eyes are dazzled by the beauty of stained glass and the soaring pillars of the nave. Imagine, not recollection - Ely Cathedral remains on the top of my 'must visit' list - for this country and, indeed, for ANY country.


----------



## Guest

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
K297, Symphony No. 31 in D
Charles Mackerras (yeah I spelled it right this time), Scottish Chamber Orchestra

This recording is interesting and enlightening in it's inclusion of two versions of the middle slow movement. There has been some controversy over which is first and which is the substitute, but they are both good.


----------



## DaveS

Sibelius 2nd. One that I don't listen to often. Probably over-played. Nonetheless, Sir Thos. Beecham, BBC Symphony Orch.. Old Arabesque LP. AR8023


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler:* Symphonies 5 & 6, w. VPO/LB (rec.1987), VPO/Boulez (rec.1994).

I've never got over how well Rachmaninov's tune works in M6's Andante. Just kidding...Mahler honored Bruckner and Rachmaninov honored Mahler, etc., etc. There's plenty of everything to go 'round*.

Another sidenote...supposedly, LB is buried with a score of M5 over his heart.

















Somewhat related*:

http://www.keepingscore.org/interactive/gustav-mahler/playing-blocks/borrowing

http://www.arrangersagainstcopyright.org/?p=79

Mahler & Rachmaninov (1910):

http://nmphil.org/music-in-new-mexico/program-notes-rachmaninoff-ravel/


----------



## Bas

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Cosi fan Tutte
By Elisabeth Schwarzkopf [soprano], Christa Ludwig [alto], Giueseppe Taddei [bariton], Alfredo Kraus [tenor], Hanny Steffek [alto], Walter Berry [bass], Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Karl Böhm [dir.], on EMI


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> completely ill disciplined approach to listening (reminiscent of the attitude of certain defenders in the current World Cup)...... have repeatedly listened to the 2nd movement of Dvorak's 3rd symphony...there is just something about it!
> 
> Jarvi and the SNO on Chandos ,there does not appear to be that many alternative recordings.....


I can recommend Suitner's set, if you come across it inexpensively. In 3, and generally, Suitner takes the concise road, versus Jarvi's more expansive.:tiphat:


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahler - Symphony No. 3 "The Long One" - VPO under Bernard Haitink. It is only the second time I listen to this, but I already like it.  I have had slight problems with the last movement (analogical to the last movement of the Ninth), but I really enjoyed the bell movement. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## millionrainbows

Steve Reich: Early Works.


----------



## omega

Benjamin Britten, _Suite for solo cello n°1_ | Jean-Guihen Queyras








Hector Berlioz, _Symphonie fantastique_
Sir Colin Davis conducting the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in G Major, Hob. 15/25, 'Gypsy'; 
Piano Trio in G Major, Hob. 15/32 (Van Swieten Trio).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Symphony in F Sharp Major & Lieder des Abchieds*
Sir Edward Downes & the BBC Philharmonic w/Linda Finnie (Contralto)








I adore this disc so very, very much, both works criminally underrated.


----------



## DaveS

Mahler 1. Rafael Kubelik, Bayerisches Rundfunk. One of my favorite performances of the work. Also, has the Songs of a Wayfarer.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Milhaud *death day (1974).


----------



## julianoq

Coming back after a period of absence. I've been listening to mostly the same stuff and was stuck in bad feelings for the past months, but I am finally accepting my life again. Taking the day to listen to some Bruckner, first the 9th with Giulini/VPO and now the 7th with Bohm/VPO.


----------



## millionrainbows

The New Music. I'm listening to a CD dub from my original vinyl LP. This still has the best version of Penderecki's Threnody that I've ever heard. Bruno Maderna conducting...no wonder. I think this is available as a CD-R from Arkiv.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 44, 88 ,104

Well-done performances by Barry Wordsworth on Naxos.


----------



## senza sordino

While painting my four interior doors I listened to the following:
The second disk of Bach solo cello suites #2,3,6








Haydn violin concerti in C, A and G. Concerto for violin and harpsichord, and Cello concerti in C and D.

I've played the Concerto in G myself, but I'd like to learn the A major concerto, it sounds interesting. But the music isn't online on imslp.com and it's not a repertoire piece for exams. It might be a bit more difficult to track down. The Haydn concerti are good student concerti, lots of style and grace to learn without all the technique and pyrotechnics to get in the way.

The cello concerto in C is fantastic, I love that piece.








and from my new disk I bought this week
LvB Symphonies 3&4. I like that these symphonies are in order. I like to listen to my music chronologically.


----------



## ptr

"Hounds of Ecstasy" ... Historical piano recordings of Alexander Scriabins piano works (2 Volumes @ DiwClassics)







...














...








Various pianists, see back cover images!

A trove for someone interested in Scriabin's piano works and historical interpretation, first five tracks with Scriabin himself then the the cream of Russian pianists follow, Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Goldenweiser and Sofronitsky to name a few!

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

From the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center's radio series:

Milhaud - La cheminée du roi René, Suite for Woodwind Quintet, Op. 205
Ligeti - Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet

Tara Helen O'Connor, flute; Stephen Taylor, oboe; David Shifrin, clarinet; Peter Kolkay, bassoon; William Purvis, horn

Mozart - Quintet in E-flat major for Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Horn, and Piano, K. 452

Gilles Vonsattel, piano; Stephen Taylor, oboe; David Shifrin, clarinet; Peter Kolkay, bassoon; William Purvis, horn

http://instantencore.com/music/details.aspx?PId=5112407


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez and the LSO in Webern's 5 Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10; Karel Kosarek and the Martinu String Quartet in some lovely chamber works by Martinu.


----------



## julianoq

More Bruckner! Now the 5th, with Sinopoli/Dresden. Three Bruckner symphonies in a day and still I may listen to the 3rd later.


----------



## bejart

Nicholas Kraft (1778-1853): Cello Concerto No.2 in D Major, Op.4

Hynek Farkac conducting the Plzen Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Jiri Hosek, cello


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

Ensemble Villa Musica: Rainer Kussmaul and Aki Sunahara, violins -- Enrique Santiago and Hariolf Schlichtig, violas -- Martin Ostertag, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahlerian said:


> Reger: Violin Concerto, op. 101...Are there any violin concertos longer than this one? The first movement alone is about as long as or longer than a good number of them. Of course it's filled with the expected Regerous counterpoint...


All of Reger's counterpoint is pretty regerous, yes!



julianoq said:


> Coming back after a period of absence. I've been listening to mostly the same stuff and was stuck in bad feelings for the past months, but I am finally accepting my life again. Taking the day to listen to some Bruckner, first the 9th with Giulini/VPO and now the 7th with Bohm/VPO.


Welcome back, I hope that you find, as I do, that Bruckner is therapeutic.

Listened to over the course of a glorious English summer day:

*Schoenberg - Gurrelieder*
Riccardo Chailly, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Siegfried Jerusalem, Tenor
Susan Dunn, Soprano
Brigitte Fassbaender, Mezzo-Soprano
Peter Haage, Tenor
Hans Hotter, Recitation
Roland Bader, Chor. des Städtischen Musikvereins zu Düsseldorf
Hartmut Schmidt, St. Hedwigs-Kathedrale Choir, Berlin
Members of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Ensemble
[Decca, 2004]

This is my new disc of the week, and it is quite splendid. I enjoyed this thoroughly, I'm only sorry that at just over 100 minutes there aren't going to be enough opportunities to listen to it.










*Zemlinsky 
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19 (1924)
String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25 (1936)
Zwei Satze (1896) No. 1; (1927) No. 2*
Escher String Quartet, [Naxos, 2013]










*Bridge - Piano Music Volume 2*
Ashley Wass, [Naxos, 2007]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I ran out of Danel Quartet Weinberg recordings on Spotify after 4 volumes, so I looked to see what else the Quatuor Danel had recorded - and this is fabulous. I have three recordings of Debussy's string quartet already, but this is competitive, and the disc as a whole is beautifully recorded and very tempting.

*Claude Debussy
Quatuor à cordes en sol mineur op. 10* 
Quatuor Danel
*
Danses (version for piano, string quartet & double bass) 
Danse sacrée
Danse profane*
Korneel Le Compte (double bass) / Daniel Blumenthal / Quatuor Danel
*
Trio pour violon, violoncelle et piano en sol majeur * 
Daniel Blumenthal / members of the Quatuor Danel

*Danses (original version for chromatic harp, string quartet & double bass) 
Danse sacrée
Danse profane*
Korneel Le Compte (double bass), Francette Bartholomée (harp) / Quatuor Danel
[Fuga Libera, 2012]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Respighi: The Birds/Brazilian Impressions London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome/The Pines of Rome Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 25 in G, Op.79/19 in G Minor, Op.49 No.1/26 in E-flat, Op.81a "Les Adieux"/11 in B-flat, Op.22/22 in F, Op.54 Annie Fischer

Enjoyable Respighi from Dorati, though I think Reiner is still the supreme recording and performance of the Pines and Fountains of Rome, but Dorati is always interesting and this is all very enjoyable. Then the final disc from Annie Fischer's superb set of Beethoven Sonatas. One of the most enjoyable things about this, aside from her supreme musicianship and terrific playing, has been the juxtaposition of the different sonatas to make each disc like a well planned recital in itself, rather than the more common practice of just ordering them all by opus numbers. Full marks to all concerned for this set, which I highly recommend to everyone.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Victoria de los Angeles - Alicia de Larrocha*
The Concert at Hunter College

Granados: Nine Tonadillas & Six Canciones amatorias
Falla: Canciones populares espanolas
Two Classical Spanish Songs
Gimenez: Zapateado from "La Tempranica"

From the liner notes:

. . . After many letters and cables between New York and Spain, the two ladies consented to perform at Hunter on November 13, 1971. The date happened to be the 25th anniversary of the death of Manual de Falla and they decided to devote the entire program to Spanish songs . . .

The recital was an overwhelming success. Miss de Larrocha performed the unusual accomplishment of playing the entire program from memory, something without precedent at vocal recitals. This resulted in an extraordinarily close collaboration of consummate artistry. The artists were literally beseigned on the flower bedecked stage afterwars and spent an hour signing autographs and greeting friends and well-wishers. As Harold Schonberg wrote in the_ New York Times_, "At the end there were roses, roses everywhere."


----------



## Bas

Dmitri Shostakovich - Cello Sonata in Dm
By Han-na Chang [cello], on EMI


----------



## Avey

Arvo Part, _Fratres_ and _Tabula Rasa_.









Allegedly, Part commented on this work, or at least his form of _tintinnabulation_: "Time and timelessness are connected. This instant and eternity are struggling within us. And this is the cause of all of our contradictions, our obstinacy, our narrow-mindedness, our faith and our grief."

That is _just_ the way to put these pieces into perspective.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szell & co in Walton's "Variations on a Theme by Hindemith" and "Symphony #2" (my favorite of the two symphonies, incidentally).

*p.s.* Avey, you may be interested in this recent piece from the NY Times following an interview with Arvo Part: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/18/a...works-eastern-orthodox-christianity.html?_r=0


----------



## Alypius

Inspired by the recommendations over on the http://www.talkclassical.com/32808-masterpieces-off-beaten-track.html, a series of #3 Symphonies:

*Karol Szymanowski, Symphony #3 ("Song of the Night"), op. 27 (1916)*










*William Schuman, Symphony #3 (1941)*










*Witold Lutosławski, Symphony #3 (1983)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: BBC Radio 3's Building a Library programme concerned the Elgar Cello Concerto. A perennial favourite, there have been many excellent recordings of the work, and we heard excerpts from many of them. Helen Wallace eventually came down in favour of Truls Mork with Simon Rattle as her modern choice, whilst advocating the addition of Du Pre with Barbirolli as the historical choice.



No disrespect to Truls Mork's excellent Elgar (or his Haydn for that matter), but De Pre is _tout bonnement sans pareil_-- in this or any age.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> View attachment 45057
> 
> 
> AClockworkOrange: I adore this disc so very, very much, both works criminally underrated.


Feloniously so.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

senza sordino said:


> While painting my four interior doors I listened to the following:
> The second disk of Bach solo cello suites #2,3,6
> View attachment 45060
> 
> 
> Haydn violin concerti in C, A and G. Concerto for violin and harpsichord, and Cello concerti in C and D.
> 
> I've played the Concerto in G myself, but I'd like to learn the A major concerto, it sounds interesting. But the music isn't online on imslp.com and it's not a repertoire piece for exams. It might be a bit more difficult to track down. The Haydn concerti are good student concerti, lots of style and grace to learn without all the technique and pyrotechnics to get in the way.
> 
> The cello concerto in C is fantastic, I love that piece.
> View attachment 45061
> 
> 
> and from my new disk I bought this week
> LvB Symphonies 3&4. I like that these symphonies are in order. I like to listen to my music chronologically.
> View attachment 45062


---
Head-over-heals in love with that Gardiner Three and Five.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 45012
> 
> 
> General consensus has always been that Karajan's 60s Beethoven is better than his 1977 set. My brother has the 60s set. I always had the 70s set. Both sets have their good and not so good points, but the 9th in both is a towering performance, and this one is at present going for 1p on amazon.co.uk. Now that is an amazing bargain!


There's the '77 Karajan Beethoven Ninth; and then there's smaller fare like the Colossus of Rhodes. . . and then of course everything else.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> opus55: Listening to Intro and I'm wondering if the disc got mixed up with a string quartet?? Unusual opening music for an opera.


You're in the Salon of the Gods; or rather the goddess: Goddess Gundula.


----------



## samurai

Joseph Haydn--*Symphony No.91 in E-Flat Major and Symphony No.92 in G Major {"Oxford"}, *both works performed by the Dennis Russell Davies led Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.1 in D Major, Op.2 {"The Bells of Zlonice"}; Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.10 and Symphony No.5 in E Minor, Op.9. *All three works are performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under Witold Rowicki. 
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.3 in D Major, D 200; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, D 485 and Symphony No.8 in B Minor, D 759 {"Unfinished"}. *All three symphonies feature Nikolaus Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm listening to Haydn famous symphony 104. I have to confess that I have listened very few Haydn's music. I desire to listen more of his music. He truly was a great composer.


----------



## senza sordino

John Adams
Short Ride in a Fast Machine
The Wound Dresser
Berceuse Elegiaque (arrangement of Busoni)
Shaker Loops


----------



## Bas

Marschallin Blair said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> No disrespect to Truls Mork's excellent Elgar (or his Haydn for that matter), but De Pre is _tout bonnement sans pareil_-- in this or any age.


Amen.

(characters...)


----------



## Badinerie

The mention of Victoria De Los Angeles reminded me of when I was first getting properly into opera in my early twenties.
I found some 78's from this. I was really pleased when the CD of the whole opera was available.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 45085


Alkan: Etudes Op.39 Nos. 1-7 (4-7 Symphony for Solo Piano) Ronald Smith

Ronald Smith playing a composer that he, along with Raymond Lewenthal in the USA, very much helped to bring to the fore in the 1960s and 70s. His playing is wonderful, and whilst the Symphony is perhaps not as driven and exciting as the live performance by Egon Petri, it's pretty damned good nonetheless. Smith was a great Alkan scholar too, he says in his book, "Alkan- the Enigma", that he really felt he'd achieved something when he read some graffiti on the back of a bus in Bristol that said: "I thought Alkan was tinfoil until I heard Ronald Smith." (or words to that effect, I'm quoting from memory, the book not being to hand).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I keep being drawn back to Sibelius these days, and here to these wonderful performances of Symphonies 6 and 7 under Petri Sakari. We also get the charming music for *The Tempest* thrown in for good measure.


----------



## ptr

..day starter:

*Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff* - Works for Piano (EMI)







...








John Ogdon, piano (rec 1988)

..always interesting!

/ptr


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 45086
> 
> We also get the charming music for *The Tempest* thrown in for good measure.


Too bad it's one of the suites and not the complete incidental music. The suites are like those instrumental versions of Berlioz' Roméo et Juliette or Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé* suites, an opaque recollection of the original dramatic experience.

*I'm not saying that The Tempest is comparable with those works


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Too bad it's one of the suites and not the complete incidental music. The suites are like those instrumental versions of Berlioz' Roméo et Juliette or Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé* suites, an opaque recollection of the original dramatic experience.
> 
> *I'm not saying that The Tempest is comparable with those works


Given that I actually bought the disc for the symphonies and that it already runs to 71 minutes, I'm happy to hear one of the suites, just as I can, on occasion, be happy to hear those from *Daphnis et Chloe* or *Romeo and Juliet* (the Prokoviev). The Berlioz *Romeo et Juliette* is rather different, being a dramatic symphony. In fact I am not aware of any suites from it, though the Love Music is often played separately. One should also point out that the Prokoviev and Ravel Suites were made by the composers, as was the Sibelius.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to this fine rendition of Prokofiev's 5th Symphony









Orchestre National de France / Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix​*
*Zoltán Kocsis' Recital at La Roque d'Anthéron (Part 7/7; Bartók)*








Bela Bartok​
*Part 7: Bartók - Gyerekeknek, Sz. 42 (részletek) (For children (Excerpts)

No. 1: Játszó gyermekek (Children at Play)
No. 2: Gyermekdal (Children's Song)
No. 3: Quasi adagio
No. 4: Párnatánc (Pillow Dance) 
No. 5: Játék (Game) 
No. 10: Gyermektánc (Children's Dance) 
No. 13: Ballada (Ballade) 
No. 14: Allegretto 
No. 15: Allegro moderato 
No. 18: Katonadal (Solider's Song)
No. 20: Bordal (Drinking Song) 
No. 21: Allegro robostu*

Bartok has a lot of lovely more complicated piano music, but these small pieces was ment for children to learn playing piano. And Zoltán Kocsis is an exellent pianist, bringing full of life into these simple pieces.

youtube comment

*What an incredible gift that we can enjoy this genius for free anywhere in the world.*

*Zimmermann - Die Soldaten (complet - ST de-eng-fr)*








Bernd Alois Zimmermann​
*Opera in four acts and 15 tables Bernd Alois Zimmermann, created in Cologne February 15, 1965Text in German Bernd Alois Zimmermann, according to Jakob Michael Reinhold drama Lenz (1776)ST: deutsch, French, EnglishMusical direction: Ingo MetzmacherWiener PhilharmonikerStaged at the Salzburg Festival (2012): HermanisAchievement at the Salzburg Festival (August 2012): Hannes RossacherWesener merchant Alfred Muff (bass)Mary, daughter of Wesener: Laura Aikin (soprano)Charlotte, daughter of Wesener Tanja Ariane Baumgartener (mezzo-soprano)The old mother Wesener Cornelia Kallisch (mezzo-soprano)Stolzius, clothier Tomasz Konieczny (bass-baritone)Mother Stolzius: Renée Morloc (mezzo-soprano)Countess de la Roche: Gabriela Beňačková (soprano)The young Count, son of the Countess Matthias Klink (tenor)Obrist, Count Spannheim Reinhard Mayr (bass)Desportes, aristocratic officer Daniel Brenna (tenor)Pirzel, Captain Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (tenor)Eisenhardt, priest Boaz Daniel (baritone)Major Haudy: Matjaž Robavs (baritone)Major Mary Morgan Moody (baritone)*

*youtube comments

Thanks so much for posting this. I tried to download the live stream from the opera in Munich tonight, but it didn't work out. So I am so glad to be able to get this version now!!!

You are awesome for sharing this.. thank you so much !... The only production I've seen is the 1989 Stuttgart (surely a classic), and a clip from the Netherlands Opera.﻿

probably the best upolad of the 2013 ever! thank you so much﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## science

Let me do some catching up here...

View attachment 45091


Starting the cycle. I'll do some of it tonight, and hopefully the rest of it tomorrow.

View attachment 45092


I really love this recording of Liszt's concertos. I have several others... including Richter and Janis, and Argerich in #1, but Zimerman is my favorite. It seems brighter, and the inclusion of the Totentanz is a very nice sweetener.

View attachment 45093


There'd been some talk about this one on the religious part of the forum, and it made me want to hear this old favorite. The Brahms, yeah, whatever, meh, but the Bach is wonderful.

View attachment 45094


This is a very nice set of the Beethoven concertos. It won't replace Barenboim/Klemperer in my baby-boomer-ish affections (or affectations) but it is a nice change.


----------



## SimonNZ

Toru Takemitsu:

I Hear The Water Dreaming 
Toward The Sea I
Le Fils Des Etoiles 
Toward The Sea II
And Then I Knew Twas Wind
Toward The Sea III
Air

Patrick Gallois, flute, Andrew Davis, cond., a.o.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, 12 London Symphonies
La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken

In celebration of the World Cup and life in general.
These period performances are terrific!
One caveat: many of the minuets are taken a bit too fast, in my opinion.
Otherwise, just what the doctor ordered to cheer me up last night after Portugal scored the tying goal just before the end of 5 minutes of stoppage time.


----------



## science

View attachment 45095


I need to hear this again to make up my mind. Of course it's great, the music is great and the performance is great, but the ever necessary question is how does this compare to Ashkenazy, Brendel, Haskil, Jandó, Perahia? I have to rank them to be cool.

This gets us back to where we were when I posted Hogwood's recording of Handel's Messiah a few days ago.

View attachment 45097


This is very, very, very, very, very pretty music. When the angels sing this in heaven, God gets a sugar high.

View attachment 45098


Some nice old music with a harp. Not as sentimental as that sounds. But the anti-Schoenberg crowd aren't going to choke on the harmonies either.

View attachment 45099


Delightful and rather surprising for me. Not as much champagne as I expect CPE Bach to have. There's a bit of beer in it.

View attachment 45100


My beloved has a thing for the oboe and a great love of baroque music (she's been around a lot lately as you can see from this post and my previous one) so I get to listen to this now and then and blame her.


----------



## science

View attachment 45101


More baroque with my wife. I'd say 1061 and 1062 might deserve a bit more attention than I'm used to seeing them get.

View attachment 45102


If you're willing to take a pleasant break from the Germanic world-fate-defiance-angst thing, this can be nice.

View attachment 45103


I'm not proud of it. But I'm not above it either.

View attachment 45105


For me, these are wonderful. Appearances aside, his is no sugary snack, this is some really interesting stuff.

View attachment 45106


If I confess too much more stuff like this, I'm probably going to get banned for bad taste, but I really like this.

I could keep going... there would be Horowitz's Scarlatti, Pollin's Chopin, a bit of the Sammartini brothers, some Tallis by the Tallis Scholars, and I'd be all caught up.

I'll see you all in 14.5 hours + some time for sleep.


----------



## ptr

Lunch treat:

*Jakob Ullmann* - voice, books and fire 3 (Edition RZ)









Anja Kienborn, Annegret Kornmann, Christina Reis, Corinna Schmid, Daniela Hornung, Ida Maria Kastner, Judith Geier-Leisch, Susanne Friedrich, voices; Ensemble Für Experimentelle Musik 2006

I love these kinds of spacious acoustic ensemble works, they demand an enormous amount of precision and skill from the performers, closing ones eyes and allowing for the environment to blend with the recording is absolutely fab!

/ptr


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778): Bassoon Concerto in G Minor

Jana Semeradova leading the Collegium Marianum -- Sergio Azzolini, bassoon


----------



## Bas

Science: That Gulda Mozart is such a fantastic performance! It is my benchmark for no. 20 and the no. 21 is very decent.

Currently:

Johannes Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
By Anna Romowa-Sintow [soprano], José van Dam [bariton], Wiener Singverein, Herbert von Karajan [dir.], on EMI









I'd like to hear one with a less amorphe sounding choir. However, very interesting work, I like how sometimes the strings want to slow down and the timpani's and woodwind instruments are speeding up (probably more a feeling then scientifically provable). I love the "Denn alles Fleisch."


----------



## shadowdancer

Let the week begin with a happy tune...
Cheers


----------



## ptr

*Wolfgang Mitterer* - coloured noise (Kairos)









Wolfgang Mitterer, organ; Klangforum Wien u. Peter Rundel

Very avant-garde with slightly conservative jazz influences!

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix 2​*
*Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 mandolins in G major RV532 - Evangelos & Liza guitar duo*








Antonio Vivaldi​
*The superb concerts of Evangelos Assimakopoulos and his wife Liza Zoe in Europe, United States and Canada, have made them one of the most highly regarded duo guitarists in the world today.*

Beautiful!

*Youtube links

So classy and so easy to listen to and enjoy

this music reach my soul, fantastic. The guitars seems to sing.﻿

Really enjoyed this piece! A nice change to hear the guitar, it is almost as good as the mandolin, perhaps even a little more relaxing?! Thanks for the upload!*

*Schumann - Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op. 44 - Daniil Trifonov with the Ariel String Quartet*








Robert Schumann​
*Daniil Trifonov performs Schumann - Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op. 44 with the Ariel String Quartet at the Arthur Rubinstein Piano Master Competition (May, 2011, Tel Aviv).*

Beautiful piano quintet, and a brilliant performance!

youtube comments

*@mauricioD Plenty of piano! Very nice sensitive playing! A pleasure to hear the piano not overwhelming the strings who carry the melodic line much of the time! The balance is remarkably good!

Great performance; but looking at these guys is torture.*

*Schulhoff - Concerto Doppio for flute & piano (Maria Prinz / Sir Neville Marriner)*








Erwin Schulhoff​
*Schulhoff Concerto Doppio with Maria Prinz and the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields with Sir Neville Marriner. This CD is a nice selection of works by Schulhoff, Krenek and D'Indy - all double or triple concertos. It will be released on Chandos.*

Very entertaining and good performed work. The flute is phenomenal!

*videolink*


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Opera in three acts "Lohengrin."
-Jessye Norman, Placido Domingo, Eva Randova, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Nimsgern, & Sotin.
-Vienna Philharmonic & Concert Association of the Vienna State Opera Chorus/Sir Georg Solti.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. III in D minor (original 1873 version).
-The Hamburg Philharmonic/Simone Young.


----------



## julianoq

TurnaboutVox said:


> Welcome back, I hope that you find, as I do, that Bruckner is therapeutic.


Thanks! I do find it quite therapeutic, the best definition that I saw was from Mahlerian I guess, that it is like a "Christian meditation".

I ended up not listening to the 3rd yesterday, but today I am in the same mood so starting now the 1873 version with Young/PH !


----------



## Blancrocher

Horowitz in Clementi; Mustonen in the Diabelli Variations (this one a recent arrival).


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling, for *Gliere* death day (1956).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Magle*: Improvisation #2.


----------



## Orfeo

julianoq said:


> Thanks! I do find it quite therapeutic, the best definition that I saw was from Mahlerian I guess, that it is like a "Christian meditation".
> 
> I ended up not listening to the 3rd yesterday, but today I am in the same mood so starting now the 1873 version with Young/PH !


It is a very good recording, better than the Tintner's Naxos album in my humble opinion.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

That playful and lighter-than-air caressing of the first movement by Pletnev in the _Piano Sonata No.10 in C Major_ is gorgeous-- if I may venture so prejudiced a judgement.


----------



## millionrainbows

Carl Maria Von Weber: Symphonies 1 & 2. Nice stuff, with interesting, lively themes. Sounds like good Beethoven in places. Well crafted, too. The use of woodwinds I really like. This is forward-looking to Romanticism. No. 2 is even more intriguing, with more harmonic excursions. Why Weber is not more popular, I do not know.


----------



## julianoq

dholling said:


> It is a very good recording, better than the Tintner's Naxos album in my humble opinion.


I agree! I really like this record, and the 3rd symphony 1873 in my opinion is the only that makes sense.

Now listening to some Sibelius tone poems. First Tapiola, now The Oceanides and next will be Nightride and Sunrise, all with Neeme Jarvi/GSO.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp minor, 'Moonlight' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## Mahlerian

julianoq said:


> Thanks! I do find it quite therapeutic, the best definition that I saw was from Mahlerian I guess, that it is like a "Christian meditation".


It is a fine definition, but I don't recall writing it. I'd hate to take credit away from someone else!

Reger: Symphonic Prologue to a Tragedy, Romantic Suite
Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin, cond. Rogner


----------



## Alypius

Three different orders from three different sellers at three different times all arrived today. Apparently a post office conspiracy.

*Quatuor Mosaiques / Wolfgang Meyer, Mozart: Clarinet Quintet K.581 / Kegelstatt Trio K.498 (reissue: Naive, 2013)*










I have been gradually collecting releases by the Quatuor Mosaiques over the last couple of years. I find their HIP style simply the best out there when it comes to classical-era chamber works. This 1992 recording had long been out of print, but Naive brought it back last year as part of its _La Collection Naive_. I also did not have this Mozart masterwork in my collection. So this fills in an important gap.

*Charles Mackerras / Czech Philharmonic, Martinu: Field Mass / Double Concerto (Supraphon, 1985)*










Martinu has been a favorite composer of mine for the last few years. I didn't have his _Field Mass_ and only had a download of _Les Fresques de Piero de la Francesca_ (and the _Double Concerto_ is, for me, Martinu's finest work). I have tremendous respect for the quality of Charles Mackerras' interpretations of Czech music (especially Janacek). This has been sitting on my wishlist for too long.

*Xiayin Wang, American Piano Concertos: Gershwin / Copland / Barber (Chandos, 2013) *










Copland's Piano Concerto is a longstanding favorite, but I didn't own performances of either Barber's _Piano Concerto_ (which, surprisingly, has not been recorded very often) or Gershwin's. This recording has gotten a number of fine reviews, and so seemed a good way to fill in a gap.


----------



## omega

Prokofiev, _Piano Concerto n°2_
Alexandre Toradze | Valery Gergiev conducting the Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre









Bruckner, _Symphony n°7_
Claudio Abbado conducting the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: 5 Klavierstucke
Maurizio Pollini









Pollini plays with incredible sensitivity and elegance, although Schoenberg's piano writing is somewhat ungainly as always. My favorite moment is in No. 3, near the end, where chords expand outwards and below from a C-G diad in the middle of the keyboard.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 45120
> 
> 
> That playful and lighter-than-air caressing of the first movement by Pletnev in the _Piano Sonata No.10 in C Major_ is gorgeous-- if I may venture so *prejudiced* a judgement.


Surely no-one is going to object to subjectivity :devil:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Needed some relaxing music after a hard day !
Enter Kodaly - this first piece recommended to me by a young colleague who's playing it next month - I'd not heard of it ! 
Dansas Marosszek 



Followed by, more predictably, the lovely Dances of Galanta 



And his gorgeous Missa Brevis to lull me to sleep 




Start again in the morning - sound familiar ?!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Headphone Hermit: Surely no-one is going to object to subjectivity.


-- Especially when they're so indulgent solipsismally. ;D


----------



## DrKilroy

Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Zimerman/Giulini). I have had this second theme wandering in my mind today. I thought it was one of the nocturnes, but it was none of them. I finally thought I had made it up myself.  I got over it and listened to the concerto... and voila! it was there all the time. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Italian Concerto/Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue/Partita No.1 in B-flat/Toccata in D, BWV 912 Wanda Landowska

Weber: "Oberon" Overture
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No.1
Borodin: Symphony No.2
Rimsky-Korsakov: "Mlada"- Procession of the Nobles
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Moussorgsky: Gopak from "Sorotchinsky Fair"
Ravel: La Valse London Symphony Orchestra/Albert Coates

Wanda Landowska in Bach, the recording of the Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue one of the finest ever, and the Partita is noteworthy for the fascinating registrations she uses on her harpsichord. Then the first disc on this Albert Coates set. All very enjoyable, but it's "Francesca da Rimini" that really stands out, Coates was a superb conductor of Tchaikovsky, and if you've never heard his recording of the 3rd Symphony, then I'll venture to suggest that you've never heard that work in its full glory! Beg, borrow or steal the superb Biddulph transfer and you'll see just what I mean.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Solti


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphonies 3 & 4, w. Procter/LSO/Horenstein et al (rec.1970), Price/LPO/Horenstein (rec.1970).

View attachment 45130
View attachment 45131


----------



## Badinerie

Some Zemmo on a hot summer night


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Symphony No. 40
Wagner: Das Rheingold
Haydn: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 9/2


----------



## Wood

Reich: Six Pianos; Music For Mallet Instruments; Variations For Winds & Strings


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Nicolai: "The Merry Wives of Windsor"
Reznicek: "Donna Diana"
Herold: "Zampa" Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Albert Wolff

Suppe: Light Cavalry/Morning, Noon and Night in Vienna/The Queen of Spades (Pique Dame)
Adam: "If I Were King" New Symphony Orchestra of London/Raymond Agoult

One of dad's LPs, he bought it from Rackhams in Birmingham about 40 years ago, it's immaculate, and still has the price ticket on it, "90p" it says! These are great performances, "Zampa" is the most exciting version I know of this wonderful old chestnut! I'd forgotten what a splendid overture "Donna Diana" is, it's all great fun and the recording is terrific, I bet Kenneth Wilkinson had a hand in it somewhere!


----------



## Alfacharger

A few scenes from Herrmann's Magnum Opus. I will admit, this opera is a bit of a slog to get through in its entirety.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 37 "He that believeth and is baptized"

For Ascension Day - Leipzig, 1724

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Concerto in A Flat, Op.113

Howard Shelley on piano with the London Mozart Players


----------



## Sid James

*Brahms*_ Piano Concerto #1_
- Wilhelm Backhaus, piano with Vienna PO under Karl Bohm (Eloquence)

Its been a long time since I last heard *Brahms' PC1*, and its one of those pieces I remember being amazed at when first hearing it on radio. The powerful orchestral introduction immediately lodged itself into my mind, but equally astonishing is the way that the piano enters, so delicately.

As usual, Brahms labored over this piece for years, consulting Joseph Joachim about the orchestration in the process. Upon its premieres in Liepzig and Hanover, it was a flop, but a few months later the reception was warmer in Brahms' home town of Hamburg.

Its only more recently that I came to appreciate the two movements that come after that weighty first movement. The middle movement was most likely written in memory of Robert Schumann, above the score here Brahms wrote the words _blessed is He that cometh in the name of the Lord_ in Latin. Brahms had visited Schumann while in the asylum with Clara, and that memory never left him. Brahms and Clara also studied choral music at this time, and the churchy feel of this movement attests to that. The last movement is, as usual, spiced up with a dancy Hungarian tune.

What I always loved about this piece, and Brahms' music in general, is the way he goes off and explores his themes with the most imaginative of variations. It's a trip that meanders off the highway into the backstreets and byways, and many ideas emerge. One critic at the time praised the work, and referred to this process: "the beauty and musicality of the way it plays with the material, the theme of the finale now full, now condensed, now dancing along, now grave, now as a fugue, now in free development."

Its exactly that mix of technical rigour and creative freedom that I love in Brahms' music.










*Schoenberg* _Transfigured Night, version for string orch_.
- English CO under Daniel Barenboim (EMI)

Over to *Schoenberg's Transfigured Night*, a work I wanted to listen to after Brahms' sextets, here in its orchestral form. There are obvious connections between the two, and in 1895 Schoenberg wrote his essay in which he argued a case for Brahms being a progressive rather than just a conservative. It too, like Brahms' music, combines tradition and innovation - a chamber work that is a tone poem, a work equally influenced by Brahms and Wagner, the two big guns of late Romanticism.










*Album: Knappertsbusch - The RRG recordings*
*Nicolai* _The Merry Wives of Windsor - Overture _(a)
*Liszt *_Les Preludes _(a)
*Wagner *_Siegfried's Rhine Journey _(b)
*Beethoven *_Symphony #7 _(c)
- Hans Knappertsbusch conducting (a) Berlin PO (live, 1941), (b) Vienna PO (live, 1940) and (c) Berlin State Opera Orch. (1929) (Tahra)

Finishing this *Hans Knappertsbusch* disc (and talk of the devil - or is it Otto Nicolai? - Shropshiremoose!), all very enjoyable. The live recordings come from the war years, when the Nazis lifted a previous ban on him conducting. The 1929 account of *Beethoven 7 *is a performance full of fire and energy, the sound is pretty good as well. They remastered it very well and no doubt the German engineers back in 1929 knew what they where doing too.


----------



## Alfacharger

I picked up this cd at a local store for three bucks. All the music on this disc is great but the Kraus c minor is a revelation.
I'll be looking for some more Kraus.

You tube link for the Kraus.


----------



## Sid James

Badinerie said:


> The mention of Victoria De Los Angeles reminded me of when I was first getting properly into opera in my early twenties.
> I found some 78's from this. I was really pleased when the CD of the whole opera was available.
> 
> View attachment 45084


I have heard that, and remember it as an opera that's lighter and more lyrical than most. Quite enjoyed it for that reason, perhaps like Carmen without the melodrama (in La Vida Breve, the girl dies of a broken heart in the end, if my memory is right there's no violent deaths in it).



ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 45085
> 
> 
> Alkan: Etudes Op.39 Nos. 1-7 (4-7 Symphony for Solo Piano) Ronald Smith
> 
> Ronald Smith playing a composer that he, along with Raymond Lewenthal in the USA, very much helped to bring to the fore in the 1960s and 70s. His playing is wonderful, and whilst the Symphony is perhaps not as driven and exciting as the live performance by Egon Petri, it's pretty damned good nonetheless. Smith was a great Alkan scholar too, he says in his book, "Alkan- the Enigma", that he really felt he'd achieved something when he read some graffiti on the back of a bus in Bristol that said: "I thought Alkan was tinfoil until I heard Ronald Smith." (or words to that effect, I'm quoting from memory, the book not being to hand).


I had a tape of Roland Smith playing the "Les Quatre Ages" sonata ages back. That was my intro to Alkan. I quite like him still, now I have the 2 cd set on Brilliant Classics which includes that work, with Alan Weiss playing.



millionrainbows said:


> Carl Maria Von Weber: Symphonies 1 & 2. Nice stuff, with interesting, lively themes. Sounds like good Beethoven in places. Well crafted, too. The use of woodwinds I really like. This is forward-looking to Romanticism. No. 2 is even more intriguing, with more harmonic excursions. Why Weber is not more popular, I do not know...


I like Weber's symphonies as well, I've got the Naxos recording with the Queensland SO. The second one is a bit strange in that one movement is longer than the other three put together. These look back on Mozart and Haydn's less weighty symphonies or maybe Beethoven in lighter mood (his first two symphonies maybe). Some great tunes in these two babies! But Weber didn't have access to clarinets with the court orchestra he wrote it for (it still being a new instrument) so they're not in the score. Its probably why the weight shifts to the other woodwinds as you noticed, even now I can remember great solos and duets for oboe and bassoon. Of course he'd make up for it in his bunch of great clarinet works.


----------



## Dustin

DrKilroy said:


> Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Zimerman/Giulini). I have had this second theme wandering in my mind today. I thought it was one of the nocturnes, but it was none of them. I finally thought I had made it up myself.  I got over it and listened to the concerto... and voila! it was there all the time.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


That can be one of the worst feelings when you have a wonderful melody in your head but can't place it to it's piece or composer. I had a Handel one stuck in my head a while back that was driving me crazy and I never found it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Toru Takemitsu:

Spirit Garden
Solitude Sonore
Three Film Scores For String Orchestra
Dreamtime
A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden

Marin Alsop, cond.


----------



## opus55

Bellini: Norma










Play it again.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## bejart

Saverio Mercadante (1795-1870): Flute Quartet in A Minor

Quartetto Academica: Mario Ancilotti, flute -- Mariana Sirbu, violin -- James Creitz, viola -- Mihai Dancila, cello


----------



## Mesenkomaha

Well with my second post here...

I am listening to Beethoven symphony no. 7. This was my first taste of classical music and I still enjoy playing it every so often. Lurking through these forums and this thread I've found a lot of great ideas of what to check out.


----------



## Blancrocher

Works by Jonathan Harvey and Takemitsu.

*p.s.* On a similar wavelength, I see, SimonNZ--I'll sample the album you mentioned soon too.


----------



## senza sordino

SimonNZ said:


> Toru Takemitsu:
> 
> Spirit Garden
> Solitude Sonore
> Three Film Scores For String Orchestra
> Dreamtime
> A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden
> 
> Marin Alsop, cond.


I've had my eye on this cd for a while. I don't know much about Takemitsu. Do you think this is a good CD and performance? Can you recommend this or not? Is this something I should seek out?


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> I've had my eye on this cd for a while. I don't know much about Takemitsu. Do you think this is a good CD and performance? Can you recommend this or not? Is this something I should seek out?


The works are good. [Added: Haven't heard these performances.] Some are on YouTube. Also look for "From me flows what you call Time."


----------



## Mahlerian

senza sordino said:


> I've had my eye on this cd for a while. I don't know much about Takemitsu. Do you think this is a good CD and performance? Can you recommend this or not? Is this something I should seek out?


I think that there are better performances of all of the works on that disc elsewhere.

This Brilliant Classics collection has an excellent version of Spirit Garden along with some other works, including the composer's famed November Steps for shakuhachi, biwa, and orchestra (which gave him an undeserved reputation for writing pieces with traditional instruments, something he only did a handful of times in a large output).









For "A Flock Descends", I would go for this disc with Ozawa and the Boston Symphony:









The other three I don't think I have alternate recordings of (Solitude Sonore was not published for some time, and I think the first recording was for the massively expensive Takemitsu Complete Edition, the combined five volumes and 55 discs of which would set you back over $1,000 to import).

Edit: Though that set Sure does look nice...


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel's La Resurrezione - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Abbado's complete recording of *Don Carlos*, complete with an appendix of music cut from the various versions, the first studio recording in French, should by rights have swept the field. Unfortunately it's not quite as simple as that. Having made the decision to make the recording in the original French, it then proved impossible to find singers at home in the language and none of them, save possibly Domingo, evinces any real connection with the language.

It's a variable cast anyway. Domingo is easily the best of them, and here gives an even more refined and penetrating performance than on the Giulini. Raimondi and Ghiuarov reverse their pairing from the Karajan four act version, but both are better represented elsewhere, Raimondi as both Philip in the Giulini and the Inquisitor on the Karajan. Ghiaurov, who was already sounding a bit past his best on the Karajan, here, rightly, takes the role of the Inquiistor, but the voice now lacks the authority it once had. Nucci is a singer I've never really taken to, often to my ears a bit four square and grey toned. He is certainly no match for Milnes on the Giulini and I would not prefer him to Cappuccilli on the Karajan either. As for the women, well Ricciarelli is, as always, an affecting heroine, spinning out some lovely phrases, but her French is pretty approximate, and the voice seems to lack a true core. Caballe and Freni are both preferable as are Verett and Baltsa to Valentini-Terrani's light voiced Eboli.

As in his superb recordings of *Simon Boccanegra* and *Macbeth*, Abbado conducts a masterly version of the score, beautifully paced and the La Scala Orchestra are in magnificent form.

Any lover of this endlessly fascinating, great, flawed masterpiece, should of course have this Abbado set in their collection, if only to hear the opera as Verdi imagined it, but it does not replace Giulini's Italian language recording, which would still be my top recommendation for the work.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.4 in G Minor Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli/Philharmonia Orchestra/Ettore Gracis

Alkan: Etudes, Op.39 Nos. 8-10 (Concerto for Solo Piano) Ronald Smith

A classic recording from Michelangeli, superb performances both, and one that should be in every music lovers library. Then the Concerto for Solo Piano by Alkan, a blazing performance by Ronald Smith of a very diffuse work. He holds it all together splendidly. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## dgee

Detlev Glanert's opera Caligula hits Spotify. Had only heard bits on youtube before









It's been quite successful since premiering in 2006 and you can hear why - singable, colourful and completely operatic. I've seen Glanert referred to as a successor to Henze which makes total sense


----------



## ptr

Morning kickstarter:

*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartets Vol 1 (Dacapo)







..








The Kontra Quartet

*Johannes Brahms* - Piano Concerto No 2 // *Ludwig van Beethoven* . Piano Sonata No 32 Op 111 (BBC Legends)







..








John Ogdon, piano; Hallé Orchestra u. Sir John Barbirolli

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Beethoven. Not great condition, but its one of those where I dont care!









Oh! Just weighed it. 183 grams lol!


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerto Grosso No.10 in G Major

Peter Zajicek conducting the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Jeff W

I started my listening with Beethoven's Messe in C. John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique and the Montiverdi Choir.









Turning back to the Baroque, the first book of the Well Tempered Clavier as played by Pieter-Jan Belder on the harpsichord.


----------



## Andolink

*Gabriel Fauré*: _Cello Sonatas_-- _No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109_ and _No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117_
Alban Gerhardt, cello
Cecile Licad, piano









*Alberic Magnard*: _Cello Sonata in A major, Op. 20_
Valentin Radutiu, cello
Per Rundberg, piano









*C.P.E. Bach*: _Orchestra-Symphonies_-- _No. 1 in D major, Wq. 183/1 and 
No. 2 in E-flat major, Wq. 183/2_
The English Concert/Andrew Manze


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to the complete cycle of Mozart string quintets:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Obrecht, Missa Si dedero*

Finally, someone starts an Obrecht series, then they put the recording microphones all the way back in the hall closet. <Sigh>


----------



## rrudolph

Some symphonies by Mike and Joe to go with my morning coffee...

J. Haydn: Symphonies #22, #24, #30








M. Haydn: Symphonies #19, #23, #26


----------



## Orfeo

*Zdenek Fibich *
Opera in three acts "Sarka."
-Vaclav Zitek, Vilem Pribyl, Josek Klan, Eva Depoltova, Eva Randova, Janska, Effenberkova, et al.
-The Brno State Philharmonic & the Brno Janacek Opera Chorus/Jan Stych.

*Leos Janacek*
Opera in three acts "Sarka."
-Eva Urbanova, Peter Straka, Ivan Kusnjer, Jaroslav Brezina.
-The Czech Philharmonic & the Prague Philharmonic Choir/Sir Charles Mackerras.

*Bedrich Smetana*
Ma Vlast (My Country).
-The Czech Philharmonic/Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphonies 1 & 2, w. Philadelphia O./Muti (rec.1984), Cortese/West/VSOO/Scherchen (rec.1958).








View attachment 45175


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeously pellucid piano playing from the legendary Michelangeli, a classic of the gramophone.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szeryng playing Bach (rec. 1954); Gould playing Haydn.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 45, 48, 102.*

Barry Wordsworth on Naxos.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ravel*: PC in G, w. ABM/LSO/Celi (Live rec., RFH, April 8, 1982).


----------



## Valkhafar

Händel: Orchestral Works.
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## rrudolph

Mozart: Symphony #34 K338/Six German Dances K600/Witt: Symphony in C "Jena"








Arne: Symphonies #1-#4








JC Bach: Sinfonia Op. 9 #1-#3/Sinfonia Concertante T.284 #4 & #6


----------



## Bas

Julius Röntgen - Piano Concerto no 2, Piano Concerto no. 4
By Matthias Kirschnereit [piano], NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, David Porcelijn [dir.], on CPO









Camille Saint Saëns - Organ Symphony
Berj Zamkochian [organ], Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch [dir.], on Living Stereo









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Sonatas K310, 330, 331, K279, K280, K281, K282
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Gaetano Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
By Joan Sutherland [soprano], Renato Cioni [tenor], Robert Merrill [baritone], Cesarre Siepi [tenor], Kenneth MacDonald [tenor], Rinaldo Pelizoni [tenor], Orchestra and Choir Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Sir John Pritchard [dir.], on Decca


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Schumann, Piano quartets.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Gotterdammerung Finale*






Sound engineers, players, singers, producers, conductor-- heroes all.


----------



## opus55

Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into Pentagonal / Spirit Garden










Seen enough posts about this Takemitsu composer and I'm checking him out myself now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn Sonatas 11 - 16.*

Rudolph Buchbinder


----------



## rrudolph

Today's birthday...

Harry Partch: Delusion of the Fury


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 38, "Prague"*

I'm watching the old TV series The Gilmore Girls. One episode has the rich father talking of being in Prauge, where he encounters teenagers playing Cher on a boombox. He is so appalled that a city which inspired such fine classical music has to be subjected to Cher that he proceeds to hum the theme to the Prague Symphony. This promptly drives the teenagers away, and he stays on with his humming, to which bystanders begin throwing him money.

It's a nice story, completely fictitious, but it has inspired me to dig out my copy of the symphony.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Beethoven - Piano Concertos No 1 and 2 - Artur Schnabel, LSO, Sir Malcolm Sargent









Frost! This is from 82 years ago! OK, the sound is a bit 'dated' but here is a sensitive and intelligent collaboration between two flawed, but magnificent performers .... and all on another of one of those sets of CDs bought at a petrol station on a German autobahn for the price of a cup of coffee and a cake. How can anyone say classical music is only for the elite - its as cheap as chips (well, probably less expensive actually!)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 38, "Prague"*
> 
> I'm watching the old TV series The Gilmore Girls. One episode has the rich father talking of being in Prauge, where he encounters teenagers playing Cher on a boombox. He is so appalled that a city which inspired such fine classical music has to be subjected to Cher that he proceeds to hum the theme to the Prague Symphony. This promptly drives the teenagers away, and he stays on with his humming, to which bystanders begin throwing him money.
> 
> It's a nice story, completely fictitious, but it has inspired me to dig out my copy of the symphony.
> 
> View attachment 45193


---
Postscript to that: In the early nineties, when I was discovering classical music in earnest, I was at the boardwalk in Mission Beach (a suburb of San Diego, California) playing Solti's Ring highlights on a ghetto blaster with my friends. A talking-biped jocko college boy walked up to the ghetto blaster and made a pantomimic gesture-- like he was going to throw it into the water. I told him if he touched my radio, I was going to kick his head like a football. He told me off. . . from a safe distance. . . and walked away. . .

Listen to Wagner's heroes; and then dare to become your own.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Edvard Grieg, Piano Concerto in A minor (Annerose Schmidt; Kurt Masur; Dresdner Philharmonie).









What an awesome concerto, go Grieg .


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> -- Especially when they're so indulgent solipsismally. ;D


we need the grammar police here? Maybe _solipstically indulgent_ :devil:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Manuel de Falla*
Alicia de Larrocha, Piano

Four Spanish Pieces, Dances from "La Vida Breve",
"The Three Cornered Hat" and "El Amor Brujo",
Fantasia Betica

From the liner notes:

Few musicians of any period have so thoroughly captured the admiration, respect and affection of the largest imaginable international public, and so firmly retained his devotion over the years, as has Alicia de Larrocha, the diminutive Spanish pianist with the gigantic technique. A concise explanation for her extraordinary appeal and lasting hold on her huge army of admirers is that the "gigantic technique" has been placed always at the service of the music she performs. For Alicia de Larrocha, making music is neither a matter of self-glorification nor a dry academic rite, but a vital self-renewing, and above all _communicative_ activity.

All of Falla's keyboard music is intensely Spanish - not by virtue of quoting folk tunes, but simply because Falla's own musical personality and that of Spain are inseparable. "Our music," Falla wrote, "must be based on the natural music of our people, on the dances and songs, that do not always show close kinship . . . In our dance and our rhythm we possess the strongest of traditions, than none can obliterate. We have the ancient modes which, by virtue of their extraordinary inherent freedom, we can use as inspiration dictates."


----------



## julianoq

Listening to my favorite SQ, Beethoven's Op.131 No.14. The first movement fugue was stuck in my head in the past days and I couldn't resist  performed by the Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

julianoq said:


> Listening to my favorite SQ, Beethoven's Op.131 No.14. The first movement fugue was stuck in my head in the past days and I couldn't resist performed by the Quartetto Italiano.


My first introduction to Beethoven's late string quartets, 30+ years ago and still my joint favourite, Julianoq

My internet connection went down just as I was preparing to post last night, so here's a round up:
*
Leoš Janáček - Moravian Folk Poetry in Songs*
Zdena Kloubova Soprano; Leo Marian Vodicka Tenor; Radoslav Kvapil Piano
[Unicorn-Kanchana, 1994]










*Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22*
Prague Quartet [Supraphon, 1963]
and then:
Zehetmair Quartett [ECM New Series, 2007]

Beauty (Prague Quartet, LP) and the beast (Zehetmairs). Here is a review of this Bartok / Hindemith coupling that is consonant with my experience of it. A disappointment, and an expensive one.



> While this album is conceptually appealing and original -- indeed, who has played this intriguing program before? -- listeners may find its sound to be a little too resonant and blurred to make the music clear and the linkages coherent. One wishes the Zehetmair Quartet had not been recorded in the highly reverberant concert room of the Kulturbühne AmBach in Götzis, but had been recorded in a much drier-sounding environment to bring out finer details with sharper sound.
> Review by Blair Sanderson, AllMusic


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 38 "Out of the depths I cry to Thee"

For the 21st Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn - Piano Trios

Trio in C major, H.27
Trio in E flat minor, H.31
Trio in A flat minor, H.14
Trio in A flat major, H.29*
Schiff, Shiokawa, Pergamenschikow [Decca, 2004]

Splendidly fresh and vivacious music making, I return to the Haydn piano trios often.










*Bach*

*Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord no 1 in B minor, BWV 1014
Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord no 2 in A major, BWV 1015
Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord no 3 in E major, BWV 1016
Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord no 4 in C minor, BWV 1017*
[Sony, rec. 1975]

I fancied some Bach tonight, so I'm giving Gould another go. I'm generally in the 'nay' camp for Glenn Gould, but here I suspect he's reigned in a bit by having to partner the excellent Jaime Laredo. Enjoyable though idiosyncratic.

*Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord no 1 in G major, BWV 1027
Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord no 2 in D major, BWV 1028
Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord no 3 in G minor, BWV 1029*
Glenn Gould (Piano), Leonard Rose (Cello) 
[Sony, rec. 1973-4]

Ditto. Was it Gould who set the (slow) tempi, I wonder?


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to this recording of Gluck's _Alceste_:










as featured in this delightful new box set:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> we need the grammar police here? Maybe _solipstically indulgent_ :devil:


Jesus. Crucify me for my blonde highlights in public why don't 'chya? _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart violin sonatas - Henryk Szeryng, violin, Ingrid Haebler, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Pontinen and the Tale Quartet in Schnittke's Piano Quintet; Beatrice Rauchs and Vladimir Kozhukhar with the Kiev Chamber Orchestra in Gubaidulina's "Introitus" Piano Concerto.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Oboe Quintet in E Flat

Sarah Francis, oboe -- Frances Mason, violin -- Brian Schiele and Jonathan Barrett, violas -- James Halsey, cello


----------



## Novelette

Liszt: Prometheus, S 99 -- Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fux: Il Fonte della Salute -- Martin Haselböck: Wiener Akademie

Lesueur: La Caverne -- Pierre-Yrves Pruvot; Guy van Waas: Les Agréments

Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D Minor, Op. 15 -- François-Frédéric Guy: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Schumann: Gesange der Fruhe, Op. 133 -- Yours Truly

Mahler: Symphony #9 -- Claudio Abbado: Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## Alypius

A recent arrival:

Christophe Rousset, _Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Clavier, Teil 2_ (Aparte, 2013)










I know Book II far less well than Book I. An amazing performance and, no less important, simply dazzling sound quality. 
Hopefully, he'll get around to doing Book I.

After 6 or 7 Preludes & Fugues, I'll switch out to:

Masaaki Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan, _Bach: Cantatas, vol. 46_ (BIS, 2010)
*Cantata: Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben, BWV 102 (Aug. 25, 1726)
*Cantata: Es is dir gesagt, Mensch, was gut ist, BWV 45 (August 11, 1726)
*Cantata: Wer Dank opfert, der Preiset mich, BWV 17 (Sept. 22, 1726)










Then:

Christopher Herrick, _Bach: Organ Toccatas & Passacaglias_ (Hyperion, 1990; reissue: 2010)


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Trio in A minor op. 77b, Clarinet Quintet in A major op. 146
Valerius Ensemble









Getting near the end of the set. I've enjoyed the Clarinet Quintet for a while now, and the String Trio is surprisingly succinct.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel, Grand Concerto For Bassoon And Orchestra In F. This piece is a real treat.


----------



## Novelette

Mahlerian said:


> Reger: String Trio in A minor op. 77b, Clarinet Quintet in A major op. 146
> Valerius Ensemble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting near the end of the set. I've enjoyed the Clarinet Quintet for a while now, and the String Trio is surprisingly succinct.


I've been thinking about acquiring this set. With Brilliant Classics, it seems to be more than usually "hit or miss." But I trust your opinion; do you like the recording?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne
Scarlatti: Sonatas in: D Minor, K.9/C Minor, K.11
Beethoven: Sonata No.3 in C, Op.2 No.3 Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli

The recordings on this disc are from the 1940s, but the sound quality is excellent, and the performances are, quite simply, in a class of their own. I've not played this for a while, but I sorted it out after playing the Ravel/Rachmaninoff Concerto disc earlier today, and have been bowled over by it, I don't think there's ever been another performance of the Bach-Busoni Chaconne like this one, he really is on fire, it's breathtaking. The Scarlatti is most winningly played, and then an immaculate performance of the Beethoven. I'll hopefully hear the remainder of the disc tomorrow (or later today to be accurate), and am looking forward to it immensely, and so to bed.


----------



## Mahlerian

Novelette said:


> I've been thinking about acquiring this set. With Brilliant Classics, it seems to be more than usually "hit or miss." But I trust your opinion; do you like the recording?


The first seven discs are sourced from this Berlin Classics set:









I can't find a reference point for the chamber works disc I just listened to, but the same material was released here, with some works by Hindemith:









I haven't listened to the chorale preludes for organ or the choral disc yet, but the latter is also originally from Berlin Classics:









There may be better competing recordings of the Piano Concerto out there, but it, and the rest of the orchestral works, seem quite fine, though I don't have much to compare them to. The sound on all of the Berlin Classics recordings is later analog (60s-70s), but not sourced from poor live recordings or the like and so quite acceptable. The set has helped my improve my opinion of Reger somewhat, though I don't suddenly feel the need to obtain the complete sets of his works for piano and organ released by Naxos.


----------



## Weston

I opted for a deep listening session tonight, that is to say with as much focus and attention as I can muster. It's more rewarding than watching a tv show for certain.

*Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101 *
Claudio Abbado / Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Maurizio Pollini, percussive strings









I was listening to this in headphones after reading a synopsis of its general form. What I failed to realize is that I had the volume turned all the way up to near rock concert levels, something I almost never do because an orchestra can sound so shrill when apmlified to unnatural levels. But I think this time it was meant to be. I've often felt a little put off by Bartok, but this time I felt completely immersed.

There seems to be an entire universe to explore in movement 1. I felt I heard part of Monteverdi's Orfeo at one point near the beginning (probably coincidence - there was SO much going on during that section), and then later the very Bach-like counterpoint evoked an eerie ghost from the past to permeate the procedings. Orchestral colors and sonorities seem to change with every sharp intake of breath. Tour de force, or force majeur?

Movement 2 is to my ears a mysterious descendant of Debussy's sound realm with profound string sonorities and pensive piano introspection, gradually becoming frenetic, then as smooth a transition to pensive again.

Movement 3 is back in the a micro-universe of shifting colors like the first movmeent, but with even more dizzying piano and orchestral spirals, hammered out in heavy handed histrionics, pounding the imperiled piano until I was lost in its banshee wailing roller coaster ride.

Somehow my nerves could handle all of this tonight and I was completely swept away by this concerto's sound world. That has only happened with Bartok maybe once or twice that I recall. Who knew Bartok rocked?

Were I a smoker, I might need a cigarette now.


----------



## Sid James

*Brahms* _Piano Concerto #2_
- Wilhelm Backhaus, piano with Vienna PO under Karl Bohm (Eloquence)

Continuing this set of *Brahms' *piano works.

Over to *Piano Concerto #2,* which I haven't heard for ages and only recently acquired on this disc. I was surprised at how the piano enter immediately, and I love the mood of the first movement, its as if we are gazing down from Mount Olympus. The classic Brahms sound is here, those autumnal strings and golden horns. I love the mishievous scherzo a lot too, as well as the dialogue that develops between the woodwinds and piano in the final movement. One starts the melody, the other finishes it off.

After the debacle of his first piano concerto, Brahms said that if he composed another one, it would be totally different. But it was to be another twenty years before he attempted another concerto for the instrument, and it is indeed quite different. Its more symphonic than the first one, not only in terms of the four movements but also how the piano and orchestra are so interwoven with eachother. All the aspects of Brahms are here, from folkish tunes to counterpoint to atmosphere of a Viennese salon and more.

Its odd that Brahms being at the height of his powers still had doubts about premiering this piece, even while rehearsing it. He went to Meningen to play it with Hans von Bulow conducting. He made it clear to the musicians that even though they where rehearsing it, he still had it under wraps, it might never get to the stage of it being played at a public concert. I am very glad though that this didn't end up in the fire like so much of Brahms' music. He was self critical to a fault, but what we have from him now are mostly like this, masterpieces.

Brahms looked back on this experience with much fondness, as evidenced by one of his letters (an extract) -

"I assure you that during the winter - if the music should chance to appear and people think they've worked ever so hard and achieved ever so much - I'll often think back with longing to those truly industrious players and their magnificent achievements."










*Brahms *_Piano Concerto #1_
- Dubravka Tomsic, piano with Ljubljana SO under Anton Nanut (Onyx)

Over to another listen to _*Piano Concerto #1*_, and Dubravka Tomsic plays it more boldly and heroically. Quite a contrast to Wilhelm Backhaus' account which is more restrained and classicist in feel, but both approaches are valid in terms of *Brahms'* music having many sides open to different modes of minterpretation.










*Weber*
_Symphonies 1 and 2
Instrumental pieces from Turandot, Silvana and Die Drei Pintos_
- Queensland PO under John Georgiadis (Naxos)

Finishing with *Weber's symphonies*, which millionrainbows reminded me of on this thread.

These are fun works, basically opera without words. The winds get the lion's share of solos, in the first movement of *Symphony #2* for example you have the melody passed around between oboe, bassoon, flute and horn. Its much like an operatic quartet, and I wouldn't be surprised if Weber originally had that in mind and just adapted it to a symphony. Many composers have things they leave aside just for moments like this, when they get a commission with a tight deadline.

Both works where composed at the same time, for the same patron and are in C major. I love the quirks too, such as the second symphony ending with the bassoon having the final word. And Weber keeps it short and sweet, there are earworms but they don't outstay their welcome.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Delibes*
Coppelia (Ballet Suite), Sylvia (Ballet Suite)
Orchestra of the Concerts de Paris
Walter Goehr conducting

From the liner notes:

The special charm of Leo Delibes ballet music is often the very reason why we are unjust in our judgment of this composer. At first we are delighted with his charming work, but then, almost as a reaction to the pleasure it affords us, we denounce it as superficial . . . Tchaikovsky himself was very much influenced by Delibes. as a matter of fact Sylvia dates from the same time as Swan Lake, and when the great Russian composer heard Sylvia in Vienna he was so impressed that he found his own work weak by comparison . . .


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Trio in E Major, KV 542

Arion Trio: Ilse von Alpenheim, piano -- Igor Ozim, violin -- Walter Grimmer, cello


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer


----------



## Valkhafar

Schumann: String Quartets 1-3.
Fine Arts Quartet.


----------



## KenOC

Valkhafar said:


> Schumann: String Quartets 1-3.
> Fine Arts Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 45215


I have these with the Auryn Quartet. Better than I expected!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A busy day at the studio meant a good deal of listening pleasure:










Listening to disc 2 today. These performances are quite marvelous.










I really like this piece... which strikes me as exhibiting elements of both the Renaissance (I'm especially reminded of Monteverdi's madrigals) and the Baroque.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Blow's Venus And Adonis - Philip Pickett, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

After some months of neglect, I'm returning to "The Essential Sibelius," which I downloaded for peanuts on excellent advice from various TC members. Currently listening to various songs, sung by Anne Sofie von Otter and other singers, and string quartets performed by the Tempera Quartet. I'll probably hear a symphony or two as well, now that I've gotten myself into this mess.


----------



## Valkhafar

KenOC said:


> I have these with the Auryn Quartet. Better than I expected!


Good to know. One more recording to listen. I also have the Melos Quartett version.


----------



## SimonNZ

"In 27 Pieces: The Hilary Hahn Encores"

Both discs on full random


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Returning to Ravel this morning with Dutoit and his Montreal players. Gorgeous music, stunningly played and recorded.


----------



## AH music

Hugely enjoying a second listen to Rheinberger - Organ Concerto no 1, Op 137, after discovering it for the first time yesterday. All three movements excellent. Live Naxos recording (seems unusual). Via spotify.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini, Op.35
Grieg: Melancholy, Op.47 No.5/At the Cradle, Op.68 No.5
Mompou: Cancion y danza No.1
Albeniz: Malaguena, Op.71 No.8
Granados: Andaluza, Op.37 No.5 Arturo Benedetti Michalangeli

Alkan: Etudes, Op.39 Nos. 11 "Overture" and 12 "Le Festin D'Esope"/Trois Petites Fantaisies, Op.41/Prelude, Op.31 No.8 "Song of the Mad Woman on the Sea Shore"/Etude, Op.35 No.5 Allegro Barbaro Ronald Smith

More marvellous Michelangeli! The performance of the Paganini Variations, is a blaze of pianistic wonder! It was recorded the day before the Chaconne that I waxed lyrical about on my previous post on here, and is every bit as stupendous as that. He alters the order of the variations slightly, so that he ends with the finale of book one, but who's to complain? If you're going to play both books it could be argued that it's more effective that way, and kings are the makers of fashions. I'm not complaining!
In total contrast is his beautiful playing of two of Grieg's Lyric Pieces, I wish he'd given us a whole selection of them, similar to the classic Gilels recording, he certainly has the feeling for them, I love Grieg's music and hearing performances of this calibre serves but to increase my ardour. The three Spanish works are every bit as enjoyable, and all in all this is a very satisfying recital.
Then the final disc of this Ronald Smith - Alkan set. The final two Op.39 Etudes are just as remarkable as the previous ten, the Overture is a massive work, and once more Mr. Smith rises to the occasion, and holds it all together extremely well. The works that fill up the set are all enjoyable, but the most fascinating, in my opinion, is the Prelude, this strange (and strangely titled) piece was one of a set of twenty-five that were published in 1846. The remarkable thing being that it is very like the strange, experimental pieces that Liszt was writing in his last years, only this predates those by a good thirty years! Ronald Smith plays it beautifully, and it makes me want to hear some of the others, undoubtedly this needs looking into. Food for thought.


----------



## SimonNZ

Thea Musgrave's Clarinet Concerto - Gervase de Peyer, clarinet, Norman Del Mar, cond.


----------



## bejart

James Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Sonata No.4 in D Minor

Ensemble Fete Rustique: Giorgio Matteoli, cello -- Walter Mammarella, harpsichord -- Marcello Scandelli, cello continuo


----------



## ArtMusic

He was equal to his more famous brother when it came to writing church music I think.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## AdmiralSilver

César Cui, Preludes Op.64 - Jeffrey Biegel.
Recorded: 1992
Piano: Bosendorfer


----------



## AdmiralSilver

César Cui, Preludes Op.64 - Jeffrey Biegel.
Recorded: 1992
Piano: Bosendorfer
View attachment 45227


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










#morninglistening #classicalmusic @DGClassics #Gubaidulina @GidonKremer @BostonSymphony


----------



## Jeff W

Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 22, 23 & 3 while I finish sorting out my Amazon wishlist. Geza Anda plays the piano and conducts the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard.


----------



## Badinerie

Delving back into the Webern-Boulez LP set.









Side 3.
Six Bagatelles for String quartet
Five pieces for Orchestra ( Brill!)
Four songs opus12
Four songs opus 13
Six Songs opus 14.


----------



## ptr

*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartets Vol 2 & 3 (DaCapo)







..













..








The Kontra Quartet

And now to relive some slight urge terminate my TC membership, an utterly classic 1981 album:

*Einstürzende Neubauten* - Kollaps (ZickZack)









/ptr


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Minor, Bryan g1

Concerto Koln









This will get your blood stirring ---


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> Thea Musgrave's Clarinet Concerto - Gervase de Peyer, clarinet, Norman Del Mar, cond.


I am unfamiliar with Thea Musgrave.

As a sad comment on human nature, I confess when I saw the CD cover, my first thought was, "So she's performing all these concertos, but whose concertos?" It was only for a split second, but still. I thought I of all people would be immune from the cultural conditioning I was raised in.


----------



## Badinerie

Badinerie said:


> Delving back into the Webern-Boulez LP set.
> 
> View attachment 45234
> 
> 
> Side 3.
> Six Bagatelles for String quartet
> Five pieces for Orchestra ( Brill!)
> Four songs opus12
> Four songs opus 13
> Six Songs opus 14.


Ooh...side 4 now including Five canons on Latin Texts.
Sounds like Heather Harper being "frightened" with an oboe
Love it Love it Love it! Its got me all Hyper!

*Edit I must apologise about the Oboe remark!
on further reading it appears its a _Bass Clarinet_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ending of Act I









All of Act I









Skipping here and there









What else?-- Act II love music, which is as inevitable as breathing. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Telemann* death day (1767).


----------



## Oskaar

*Isaac Albéniz​*
*Stephen Marchionda performs Isaac Albéniz; Preludio, Cantos de España, Op. 232: no 1*








Isaac Albéniz​*Stephen Marchionda in concert at the Fabrica Moritz in Barcelona.
Stephen Marchionda en vivo en el Fabrica Moritz Barcelona.*

Nicely played, beautiful guitar music

youtube comment

*Excellent-- as is this artist's performances on an MDG recording of Albeniz's music.*

* Lang Lang - Isaac Albéniz Iberia (Book I) - I. Evocación*






​
I think lang lang here is quite clever and sensitive in submitting the special spanish flavour.

youtube links

*Usually I'm very critical with Lang. On this performing he's very emotional and correct. I like it very much. And I don't know if the best is Albeniz or Falla or Granados. I thing that no one of them is better than the other. All are the best. ﻿

woooow!!!! i love Isaac Albeniz. The best spanish composer with Lang Lang..... increidible sound!!!!. Nice video!!... y como disfruta Lang Lang cuando lo interpreta... emocionante.. Gracias Mr. Lang Lang.*

*Albéniz, "Mallorca, barcarola" - Anna Maria Reverté plays the carillon of Peer*






​
*Live recording of concert of August 21 2011*

Playing on bells!

*videolink*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kennedy's first recording of the Elgar Violin Concerto was the recording that catapulted him to stardom, still a fresh faced geeky looking teenager. His later transformation into punkily clad, populist eccentricity tended to obscure just how good a violinist he still is. This second recording with Rattle, marked Kennedy's return to classical music after a five year hiatus, and how pleased we are to have him back. It may not have the youthful spontaneity of his earlier effort, but it is still a great performance.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphonies nos. II & V.
-The Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra/Gunter Wand.

*Johannes Brahms*
Symphonies nos. II, III, & IV.
-The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Oskaar

*Isaac Albeniz 2​*
*Brazilian Guitar Quartet plays Suite Iberia, by Isaac Albéniz*








Isaac Albéniz​
*Isaac Albéniz - excerpts from Suite Iberia (arr. Tadeu do Amaral)
Rondeña, El Corpus en Sevilla and El Albaicín

Recorded live at the Elsingør Teater in Aahus, Denmark
International Guitar Festival Aarhus; October 20, 2006*

Great!

*youtube comments

phenomenal! flawless, organic execution; great very good dynamic*

*Age Juurikas -- I. Albéniz "La Vega"*






​
nice!

*videolink*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ancient recording. Transcendent performances.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*, *Mahler*: Chamber Music, w. L'Archibudelli (rec.1994), w. Kremerata Musica (rec.1994).


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I am unfamiliar with Thea Musgrave.
> 
> As a sad comment on human nature, I confess when I saw the CD cover, my first thought was, "So she's performing all these concertos, but whose concertos?" It was only for a split second, but still. I thought I of all people would be immune from the cultural conditioning I was raised in.


I'm not familiar with composer/conductor Musgrave, either. I'll seek to sample.:tiphat:


----------



## Alypius

Piano works, 1910-1920:

*Charles Koechlin,* _Les Heures persanes_, op. 65 (1913-1919)










*Karol Szymanowski*, _12 Études_, op. 33 (1916)










*Claude Debussy*, _Préludes_, Book II (1912-1913)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 45253
> 
> 
> Ancient recording. Transcendent performances.


---
Are you and Woodduck playing a joke on me? I was just listening to the Arkive incarnation of that night before last; and enthused all over the place to him about it.

Okay, where's the hidden camera?


----------



## shadowdancer

Some Bach with "that nut"
Accordding to Mr Szell: "That nut's a genius."


----------



## Mahlerian

Some early Bach:
Bach: Toccatas BWV 910-916
Bob Van Asperen


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky* 
Symphony No 5
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting

From the liner notes:

From whatever standpoint it is approached - tonal color, emotional intensity, freshness of instrumentation, structural and programmatic logic - Tchaikovsky's Fifth Symphony stands out among his orchestral pieces as a work that appeals to the mind as well as the heart. Immediately after its first few performances in Russia, the composer had some doubts about the Fifth, seeing in it a certain "gaudiness" and "artificiality". Yet immediately after completing its final pages he had written to a friend, the dramatist Ippolit Shpazhinsky: "My symphony is ready, and it seems to me that I have not blundered, that it has turned out well." And in early 1889, after a highly successful performance which Tchaikovsky himself conducted in Hamburg, he wrote to his bother Modest: "But the most pleasing thing of all was that the symphony ceased to strike me as bad and that I have fallen in love with it again."
____________________________

Me too!


----------



## Blancrocher

Still listening to "The Essential Sibelius," which I'm enjoying more the more I hear it. It's interesting to hear the symphonies with seldom heard opus numbers in between. At present, I'm particularly enamored of the recording of Symphony #4: the great 3rd movement almost seems to stand still--at about 14 minutes, it's 1-3 minutes longer than all of my other recordings. There's no bombast in this performance, and I like the quiet approach. I'm often struck by slow tempi the first time I hear them, though, so I'll just have to see how this recording wears for me in the long run.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Telemann* death day (1767).


Oh, Vaneyes, thanks for the heads up. Telemann, one of my favourite composers.


----------



## Oskaar

*Antonin Dvorak​*
*Szymanowski Quartet : Antonin Dvorak String quartet Nr. 13 G-major*








Antonin Dvorak​
*Antonin Dvorak : String quartet Nr. 13 G-major Op. 106
Allegro moderato
Adagio ma non troppo
Molto vivace
Finale : Andante sostenuto - Allegro con fuoco

Szymanowski Quartet :
Andrej Bielow, violin I
Grzegorz Kotow, violin II
Vladimir Mykytka, viola
Marcin Sieniawski, cello

Festival Wissembourg - August 29th 2013*

A fine performance of a fragile and tender, but still rich and varied quartet.

youtube comments

*I love the Szymanowsky quartet. They are great musicians.*

*Trio GASPARD-Dvorak Trio Nr.3 in F minor-I. (LIM,KADESHA,HUNTER)*






​
Loveley, intensive performance of a very fine piano trio.

* Renée Fleming @ Song to the Moon LIVE !!! Praha 2009*






​
*Velvet Revolution 20th Anniversary Concert in Prague on 17. November 2009.*

Can you imagine a more beautiful song than this Dvorak treasure? Beautifully sung here in czech by Renée Fleming

youtube comments

*Incredibly beautiful performance, and an incredibly beautiful composition.﻿

I am Czech. Dvorak's music often leaves me breathless not just because it's beautiful but also because it contains the spirit of my home. Not many performers can provide both qualities for me singing Dvorak. Fleming can. Always! I saw her singing this aria in the beautiful Municipal house of Prague. She moved me to tears. Sublime. Thank you.

It is one thing to have the gift...the instrument, and Renee has that for certain. It is quite another thing to have heart...she has heart. The voice comes from birth and hard work. The heart comes from being a loving, deeply caring human being. I love Renee Fleming for showing us the beauty of being alive and genuine.*

*videolink*


----------



## Bas

George Frederic Handel - Fernando, Re di Castiglia
By Il Compesso Barocco, Alan Curtis [dir.], on Virgin Classics


----------



## rrudolph

Xenakis: Dammerschein/Persephassa/La Deesse Athena








Lachenmann: Air/Interieur I/Schwankungen am Rand








Ligeti: Atmospheres/Xenakis: Strategie/Ichiyanagi: Life Music/Takemitsu: Arc for Piano and Orchestra








Kurtag: Grabstein fur Stephan Op. 15c/Stele Op. 33/Stockhausen: Gruppen


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Sibelius: Kullervo*









Warriors' chorus from "Kullervo and His Sister"


----------



## senza sordino

Still on strike, I'm at home. Picket duty is later today. So this morning I listened to my new disk of
LvB Symphonies 5&6. Glorious ending to the fifth. The sixth is fantastic, lovely oboe and flute in the second movement, and the most violent storm I've heard. Dynamic. Super charged.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

senza sordino said:


> Still on strike, I'm at home. Picket duty is later today. So this morning I listened to my new disk of
> LvB Symphonies 5&6. Glorious ending to the fifth. The sixth is fantastic, lovely oboe and flute in the second movement, and the most violent storm I've heard. Dynamic. Super charged.
> View attachment 45273


--
Years ago when that came out, I was visiting my sister who was living in midtown Manhattan at the time. We went over to the Met and to Avery Fisher Hall to see what was playing; and then over to the Tower Records across the way. I got that Eliot Gardiner Beethoven Three and Five-- and as much fun as I was having shopping around Manhattan-- I'll always remember that excitement I had all day long: I just couldn't wait to get back to her apartment, no matter how late that evening, and put it on.

I did.

_I just reveled in it. _

Great firery readings.


----------



## Oskaar

*Antonin Dvorak 2​*
*Dvorak - Piano Concerto in G minor, Op.33-Rudolf Firkusny*








Antonin Dvorak​
Brilliant interpretation from Firkusny. The consert is deliciously melodic and lyrical

youtube comments

*No one could play this piece like Firkusny. I've always had the recording he did with Susskind and St. Louis, currently as an Original Masters CD version of the 1975 recording. The piece deserves more recognition. As it is, many people, even among classical music lovers, don't even know Dvorak wrote a piano concerto.﻿

This performances demonstrates without question that Firkusny was one of the greatest pianists of his time. He has magisterial control over every aspect of this, perhaps the most technically demanding concerto written, especially at this late stage in his career. The control, tone, discipline and taste are extraordinary. Perhaps it doesn't reach quite as far as the legendary Richter/Kleiber studio version (or the live prom from 1961) but it offers other things. The orchestra, too - wonderful.*

*Charles-Antoine Duflot performs Dvořáks Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra No. 2*






​
*French cellist Charles-Antoine Duflot performs Antonin Dvořáks concerto with the orchestra of the LISZT SCHOOL of Music Weimar, October 19, 2013 in the Weimarhalle. The conductor is Prof. Nicolás Pasquet. Duflot was awarded the first prize of the Competition "Ton und Erklärung" of the "Association of Arts and Culture of the German Economy at the Federation of German Industries" in 2013.*

Brilliant and very personal interpretation of this great concerto

*videolink*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Minkus*
Don Quixote

Bolshoi Theatre Orechestra

From the liner notes:

*Act III*
Don Quixote dreams of knightly deeds while Sancho Panza appeals to a passing Duke to save his master from the delusions.


----------



## DrKilroy

Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 1 in D minor (The Kohon Quartet).


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Badinerie

Hmm Need a bit of romance after all the Webern.

Elgar Du Pre...Mr Barbirolli...(Mr _John_ Barbirolli)


----------



## omega

senza sordino said:


> Still on strike, I'm at home. Picket duty is later today. So this morning I listened to my new disk of
> LvB Symphonies 5&6. Glorious ending to the fifth. The sixth is fantastic, lovely oboe and flute in the second movement, and the most violent storm I've heard. Dynamic. Super charged.
> View attachment 45273


Nr Six sounds so different and so wonderful to me on period instruments, especially with the woodwinds. This is one reason among thousands of others why I _love_ this set.


----------



## omega

I turned up the radio and found...

Sibelius, _Violin Concerto_
Christian Ferras | Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker








Honegger, _Violin Sonata n°1_
Christian Ferras


----------



## adrem

Heinz Tiessen, Symphony no. 2, Rundfunk Sympchonieorchester Berlin, Israel Yinon


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ah - 'strike'....seems a mighty good idea at the moment; oh well, soldier on I suppose, with help from this lovely piece by Cesar Franck:
'Psyche' symphonic poem with choirs


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Hmm Need a bit of romance after all the Webern.
> 
> Elgar Du Pre...Mr Barbirolli...(Mr _John_ Barbirolli)
> 
> View attachment 45278


--
"Mr." John?-- 'Lord' John. _;D_


----------



## ptr

*Bela Bartok* - Baroque Transcriptions; Piano Sonata Sz. 80 (1926); Out of Doors (Szabadban), suite for piano, Sz. 81 (1926); Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49 (1911) // *Zoltan Kodaly* - Complete Piano Music (Musical Concepts/Vox 2 Discs)







..








György Sándor, piano


----------



## Oskaar

*Vadim Repin​*
VADIM.REPIN.-.11.YEARS.OLD. plays Khrennikov:﻿ Violin Concerto No.1








Tikhon Khrennikov​
*stay undoubtedly destined to be great since he was born, this is only documentary about the genius and the freshness of a prodigy. I think what is more impresses is not the technical capacity, is the musicality for a child of that age, if you close your eyes and just listen you will think it is an adult who is playing, and this is the greatest genius of a musician gifted by hand of god*

Really a pleasure to see and listen to a young Repin play so brilliantly in this little part of an exiting concerto!

youtube comments

*young excellent Violinist

Amazing ! 11years old with that bowing.

I believe he was one of the best violin players that have ever lived just when he was 11-13 years old, and how often you can say that about violinists?*

*Vadim Repin and Nikolai Lugansky play Paganini Carnival of Venice*








Niccolo Paganini​
*Vadim Repin and Nikolai Lugansky play Paganini Carnival of Venice as encore in Tokyo 2004.*

A little funny piece played with humou, skills and enthusiasm.

youtube comments

*Pop music - as it was

There must have been something in the air that night, because everything these 2 maestros performed is just superb, greatly touching my heart and evoking a mystical energy in my soul

two russians playing perfect italian music...why the hell are wars happening?!?!?!

I would **** my pants infront of all those people

what a flawless duo!! just a pure pleasure to see ,listen and ...melt*

*Chausson Poeme, Vadim Repin*








Ernest Chausson​
*Chausson Poeme
Vadim Repin, Violin
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, conductor
(2011)*

Very beautiful music, played almost to perfectiom by Repin.

youtube comments

*many years ago I listened this music with a sad feeling,even Chausson is not known by some class music lover,but I wanna say this is great master piece. ﻿

Incredible ! The best interpretation I've ever heard....﻿

A gorgeous rendition of the Chausson to go with a beautiful Sunday afternoon in N. Texas﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Blancrocher

Salonen's piano work Dichotomie, and the Piano Concerto (with Yefim Bronfman & the Los Angeles Philharmonic).

*p.s*



omega said:


> Christian Ferras


I like both those albums with Ferras--and wish we had more from him. His life was tragic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Ferras


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Donizetti - Anna Bolena - Maria Callas, Giulietta Simionato, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni etc - Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala - Gianandrea Gavazzeni









Suspend reality - Donizetti writes, Callas sings, the audience cough and cheer (both rather loudly) and fun is had by the Hermit. I know there is less accuracy than in a report in Pravda or on Fox News, but I rather like this opera for the exuberance of the singing although I happily acknowledge it isn't in my top ten favourite operas.

I'm not normally that interested in lady's fashion, but even I have to admit that a blue velvet dress is rather appealing - it must have looked spectacular in 1957 with the jewellery flashing amidst the sparrkle of Callas' singing (though the headdress isn't terribly flattering to any woman!)


----------



## Oskaar

*Vadim Repin 2*

*Vadim Repin- Sibelius, Violin Concerto, La Scala, James Conlon RAI.*








Jean Sibelius​
*The orchestra plays first a piece and in de 14' 29" start the Sibeluis violin concerto.
in the end , Sonata nº 4 de Ysaye 1º mov and Paganini . Carnaval di Venezia*

Not the best sound, but what an interpretation! Absolutely fantastic!

*Repin - Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.1*








Sergei Prokofiev​
*Sergei Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Opus 19
I. Andantino (00:00)
II. Scherzo: Vivacissimo (09:05)
III. Moderato - Andante (12:38)
Vadim Repin, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Valeriy Gergiev, conductor*

Great!

youtube comments

*Amazingly melodic and to see someone playing it with such passion! And cool suits with white ties.

Amazing Repin-LSO in this performance of Prokofiev concerto nº1. If you compare with others performances you´ll see that the time is faster, so much more difficult to play and much more beautiful. For me it´s a huge one.

Please let me know where I can find this on DVD or digital download. version surpasses my previous reference for this work, that was Shlomo Mintz/Abbado.

Fine playing. Excellent intonation, full of colour and character*

*videolink*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy: This CD*

I'm hearing things I didn't know were there.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Donizetti - Anna Bolena - Maria Callas, Giulietta Simionato, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni etc - Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala - Gianandrea Gavazzeni
> 
> View attachment 45289
> 
> 
> Suspend reality - Donizetti writes, Callas sings, the audience cough and cheer (both rather loudly) and fun is had by the Hermit. I know there is less accuracy than in a report in Pravda or on Fox News, but I rather like this opera for the exuberance of the singing although I happily acknowledge it isn't in my top ten favourite operas.
> 
> I'm not normally that interested in lady's fashion, but even I have to admit that a blue velvet dress is rather appealing - it must have looked spectacular in 1957 with the jewellery flashing amidst the sparrkle of Callas' singing (though the headdress isn't terribly flattering to any woman!)
> View attachment 45291


_*I LOVE THIS POST.* _

That picture of Divina on the cover of the EMI_ Anna Bolena_ is one of my all-time favorite pictures of her.

The sustained high note at the end of _"Giudici, ad Anna!" _to this _DAY _sends shivers down my arms.

Such completely jaw-droppingly awesome high drama.

Right expletive on!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Sonata No.5 in F, Op.24 "Spring"
Mozart: Sonata No.8 in C, K.296 Jascha Heifetz/Emanuel Bay

Turina: Sanlucar de Barrameda/Danzas Fantasticas/Zapateado/Sacromonte Alicia de Larrocha

Jascha Heifetz, incomparable as ever in nearly all he does. I really couldn't do without his recordings. Then Alicia de Larrocha, who is certainly incomparable in this repertoire, Turina's piano music is wonderful, and she plays it as to the manner born. My copy is signed by her, and dated 23/1/02, which would be the last time I saw her (she played De Falla's "Nights in the Gardens of Spain" and Turina's "Rapsodia Sinfonica" at Symphony Hall, Birmingham), it said in the programme that this would be her last tour and that she was retiring from public performance after that season, so it was nice to be able to get backstage and thank her for all the years of pleasure that her wonderful playing had given me. She was a very nice lady, gracious and kind, and I always looked forward to her recitals and concerts with keen anticipation. Small in stature, she was a giant amongst pianists.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 39 "Deal thy bread to the hungry"

For the 1st Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2
Telemann: Recorder Concerto in F Major, TWV 51:F1


----------



## Alypius

*Classical in a Jazz-inflected idiom*

*John Adams, City Noir (2009)*










I just got this a few weeks ago -- so I'm still getting used to it, but it's wonderfully atmospheric, a sort of tone poem.

*Nikolai Kapustin, Eight Concert Études, op. 40 (1984)*










This was a great recent discovery -- and it comes thanks to a recommendation that I encountered on this thread, or at least in this section of TC.

*George Gershwin, Concerto in F major (1925)*










This arrived the other day. It's one of Gershwin's works that is new to me.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 10. I'm very much liking the Pacifica in ths, one of my favorite DSCH quartets.


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Myaskovsky *
Cantata-Nocturne "Kremlin by Night" (1947).
-Tatiana Sharova, soprano.
-Alexander Svarko, tenor.
-State Symphony Capella of Russia/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.
-->


----------



## bejart

Joseph Eybler (1765-1846): String Trio in C Major, Op.2

Dorothee Stromberg, violin -- Michael Clauss, viola -- Hans-Jorg Pohl, cello


----------



## opus55

Sandro Fuga: Violin Sonata No. 1
Bloch: Symphony in E flat major


----------



## Novelette

Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine -- Andrew Parrott: Taverner Consort & Players

Haydn: Sextet in E Flat, H 2/Deest -- Consortium Classicum

Cherubini: Symphony in D -- Donato Renzetti: Orchestra Della Toscana

Bruch: Serenade for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 75 -- Salvatore Accardo: Leipzig Gewandhausorchester

Borodin: Petite Suite -- Luba Edlina

Schumann: Romanzen & Balladen III, Op. 53 -- Graham Johnson: Simon Keenlyside; Juliane Banse

Purcell: Dido & Aeneas -- Janet Baker, Anthony Lewis: English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## dgee

A favourite









Plenty of muscular drama with music of great delicacy and beauty. The sisters are played by countertenors


----------



## samurai

Anton Bruckner--*Symphony No.6 in A Major, *performed by the Herbert Von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.5 in C Minor, Op.67 and Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68 {"Pastoral"}, *again featuring Maestro Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.5 in C Minor, Op.67 and Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68 {"Pastoral"}, *on this occasion performed by the Orchestre Revolutionnaire under John Eliot Gardiner's baton.


----------



## opus55

Thuille, Ludwig: String Quartet No. 2
Nielsen: Songs


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
Esther Hinds, Florance Quivar, Dominic Cossa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's String Quartets Nos.4, 5 and 7 - Martinu Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> "Mr." John?-- 'Lord' John. _;D_


I Know I know...but I cant think or say Sir John Barbilrolli with out getting Del the Funky Homo Sapien in my head...you know Mr Dobalina mr Bob Dobalina I have no idea why!


----------



## ptr

*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartets Vol 4 (DaCapo)







..








The Kontra Quartet

*Joseph Kosma* - Chansons (Entartete Musik Vol 12) (Decca)







..








Francois Le Roux, baritone; ensemble dégénéré u Jeff Cohen, piano

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Nielsen's String Quartets Op.5 and Op.13 - Oslo Quartet


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Andante Favori
Chopin: Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58/Etudes: Op.10 Nos. 4, 8 & 9, Op.25 Nos. 2 & 3/Barcarolle, Op.60/Fantasie-Impromptu, Op.66
Moussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition Benno Moiseiwitsch

Live Moiseiwitsch from recitals given in 1961. The sound is acceptable, but it's so good to hear him captured on the wing, yes, there are wrong notes, as critics of this release were swift to point out, but frankly I don't care. His rhapsodic playing suits me to a t! He remains one of my favourite Chopin players, really great Chopin players have always been thin on the ground, yes, lots of people play Chopin, but the ones who really seem to get right to the heart of his music are few and far between. Moiseiwitsch is undoubtedly one of them, so it's especially nice to get here a selection of etudes and the B Minor Sonata, none of which he recorded commercially. In the sonata, he misses introductory chords of the last movement, he explains in an essay in the booklet with this CD: "One evening last summer, I played Chopin's B Minor Sonata, the Largo of which is among the loveliest of slow movements we know. One always plays best alone at home, and this night I revelled in the beauty and sentiment of that movement. When I had finished it, I was startled to find myself sliding straight into the theme of the last movement, omitting the introductory chords. It was in no sense intentional; I simply could not break the mood of the beautiful slow movement by playing chords. And, immediately it came to me that those chords do not relate to the transition between the third and final movements. I was greatly excited by the thought and determined (against advice) to try playing the work this way in public. On principle, I am against taking liberties with the masters; I never seek to change texts. But when changes of this kind come to me, when they fit, and when I have exercised thought and reason upon them, then I feel they must be right!" Whether one agrees with this or not, there always seems a rightness about his interpretations to me, and his aristocratic grand manner of playing is most winning. I love it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 in G Major (Trevor Pinnock; The English Concert).


----------



## Oskaar

*Nelson Freire*

*Nelson Freire performs "Momoprécoce" - LIVE!*








Heitor Villa-Lobos​
*Video footage of Brazilian pianist Nelson Freire performs the boisterous "Momoprécoce" by Heitor Villa-Lobos. The São Paulo Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Marin Alsop. The work is based upon the composer's suite for solo piano, "Carnaval das crianças brasileiras". From Royal Albert Hall, London, 15 August 2012.*

Brilliant interpretation from one of my favourite pianists.
Exiting work.

youtube comments

*Superb interpretation! Bravo, Nelson Freire, you are the best!!!

As always, Nelson gives a lesson on how to play the piano. Bravo!*

*Nelson Freire -- Liszt Sonata in B Minor-- Univ. of Maryland -- 1982*








Franz Liszt​
*Nelson Freire, one of the greatest pianists ever IMHO, gives an electrifying performance of the Liszt sonata in B minor at the University of Maryland in 1982. This live performance is one of my all time favorites of this monumental work.*

Brilliant performance!

youtube comments

*Great Nelson! He never became a "star", but he remains one of the greatest pianists in the world!﻿

Spetacular perfect tecnique, quite personal approach and wonderful interpretation, establishing a new standard of excellency!!! SUPERB!!!﻿

Bravo! A wonderful performance in every way that serves the demands and aesthetic agenda of the Liszt Sonata perfectly. Its a rather traditional performance in many wyas, and he doesn't try to score any brownie points by giving undue emphasis to this or that hidden (and possibly unimportant or uninteresting!) voice for its own sake. And that is precisely why its such a successful and beautiful performance: it's honest and has nothing to hide, either in technical or interpretive categories.*

*Schumann: Pianoconcert op.54 - Nelson Freire, piano - Radio Kamer Filharmonie*








Robert Schumann​
*Schumann: Concerto for piano and orchestra, op.53

Radio Kamer Filharmonie conducted by Michael Schønwandt
Nelson Freire, piano

Recorded the 13th of January 2013, Concertgebouw, Amsterdam.*

Fantastic concerto! Fantastic pianist!

youtube comments

*The sound of Freire's piano is still perfectly beautiful. Apart from his appearance his technique and musicality never get old!
Schumann concerto is an absolute classic version of Freire, sober, perfect in tone and tempo. Furthermore Orchestra Concert gebaunm best as always, Pure beauty, many thanks to Avro, my favorite*

*videolink*


----------



## SimonNZ

Arvo Part: three performances of "Spiegel im Spiegel" separated by two performances of "Fur Alina"

Vladimir Spivakov, violin, Sergei Bezrodny, piano, Dietmar Schwalke, cello, Alexander Malter, piano


----------



## Jeff W

I heard part of Brahms' Piano Concerto No. 2 on the radio last (no idea who was playing it) and just had to listen to the whole thing. Emil Gilels played the solo piano while Eugen Jochum led the Berlin Philharmonic. Also included on the disc were the Fantasia Op. 116.









Was in the mood for some Beethoven after. Decided on Symphonies No. 1 & 3. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.









Turned to an album I had listened to for a long time, Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances Suites. Jesús López Cobos led the Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne. Also included on this disc is the Botticelli Triptych. I'm kind of kicking myself for not listening to these a little more often. For whatever reason, the Ancient Airs and Dances didn't make much of an impression on me the first time, however that wasn't the case this time.









It has been kicking around in the back of my head since Saturday and I can't take it any more! Schubert's Ninth Symphony 'The Great'. Roy Goodman leads the Hanover Band. I relent Schubert!!


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto a piu instrumenti in E Minor, Op.5, No.3

Concerto Koln


----------



## Morimur

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 45335


Gotta love the album artwork. Kitsch, anyone?


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concertos no. 1 - 6
Concerto for violin, oboe & strings in Dm BWV 1060*, Concerto for flute and strings in Gm BWV 1056*
By the English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten [dir.] & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Mariner [dir.]*, on Decca









George Philipp Telemann - Double & Triple Concertos
By The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood [dir.], on Archiv


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I Know I know...but I cant think or say Sir John Barbilrolli with out getting Del the Funky Homo Sapien in my head...you know Mr Dobalina mr Bob Dobalina I have no idea why!


I'm kind of short-bussing with the velcro shoes on that one. . . I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Morimur

*Ali Akbar Khan | Ravi Shankar: Ragas*










This compilation is a coupling of two complete albums from the mid-'60s, featuring two of the legendary masters of Indian music, sitar player and composer Ravi Shankar and sarod player Ali Akbar Khan. It is easy to see why Shankar appealed to forward-looking musicians like the Beatles, John Coltrane, Philip Glass, Collin Walcott, and John McLaughlin, along with generations of Indian folk and classical musicians. A song like "Raga Bilashkani Todi" has a subtle yet driving rhythm and builds to a powerful crescendo, but at the same time retains a feeling of underlying deep unity. These pieces demonstrate how in raga, the importance of the composition always takes precedence over individual musical performance. This album is a fine introduction to two masters of the form.

_-AllMusic_

*Rating ******


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Lope de Aguirre: Gotta love the album artwork. Kitsch, anyone?


It could be worse. It could be a picture of a cocktail waitress on the side of an oil rig.


----------



## ptr

*BBC Total Immersion 2011; Peter Eötvös* (BBC P3 Air Check)







(My own internetsourced/home made cover image!)

*Paris-Dakar* (UK premiere): Guildhall Jazz Band/Jules Buckley
*Sonata per sei* (UK premiere):Guildhall New Music Ensemble/David Corkhill

*ZeroPoints*
*Psychokosmos *(Miklós Lukács, cimbalom)
*Levitation *(UK premiere)
*IMA *(UK premiere)

BBC Singers with BBC Symphony Chorus & Orchestra/Peter Eötvös

Guildhall School of Music and Drama (Silk Street Theatre) and Barbican Hall, London, 14.5.2011

*Commentary/Review of the event by Colin Clarke*



> Quite a marathon, this - and this level of concentration is exactly what these stimulating Total Immersion events are all about. Peter Eötvös remains best known in this country as a conductor, yet he is a significant composer. His imagination is remarkable, as is his searching intellect. I have I confess been known to dismiss him as a Boulez clone in the past (certainly in terms of his conducting style). No more.
> 
> Judit Kele's film was the perfect introduction to the composer. There was even an introduction to this by Alan Williams of the University of Salford, too. The film was remarkable. We heard a large number of excerpts (including of music which was to be featured later in the day). Plus we hear Stockhausen (talking in French, saying how Eötvös could "conduct everything") and rehearsals for Gruppen (with Pierre Boulez as one of the other conductors - at one point Boulez says something in French which was subtitled, amusingly, as "I'm completely buggered").
> 
> It is fascinating that Eötvös should write for jazz band (in Paris-Dakar, 2000). Inspired by the annual 15,000 km off-road race held between 1978 and 2008 from Europe down into Africa, this cacophanous work that owes much to modern jazz results ina high octane ride. The influence of Messiaen seemed detectable in some of the harmonies.
> 
> In complete contrast, Derwischtanz of 1993/2001 for three slowly revolving (under their own steam) clarinettists offered its own mesmeric charms. If the solo percussion 20-minute Psalm 151 (in memoriam Frank Zappa) of 1993 seemed over-longg, it was surely not the fault of the soloist, the barefoot Taichi Imanishi. Far better was the Bartók-shaded Sonata per sei (2006). The work is derived from the earlier CAP-KO Concerto for Acoustical Piano, Keyboard and Orchestra. In the earlier work, a computer-controlled digital piano shadowed an acoustic piano with automatic doublings. Here the second pianist takes on that doubling role. All praise to the pianists of the Guildhall New Music Ensemble. The second movement sounded like a modern take on the pianists of The Carnival of the Animals. Fascinating stuff, performed with real vigour.
> 
> The opera Three Sisters, which takes Chekhov's play as a starting point but presents independent scenes in three "sequences" was shown from a VHS of the 2001 Paris Chatelet performance (with the Radio France PO under Kent Nagano,and with the composer as off-stage conductor). It appears to be a marvellous piece but the screening did not do it anywhere near full justice. Schoenbergian elements vie with distorted Rosenkavalier hints. There are moments of real tenderness, and one becomes aware of the strong lyric side to the composer. A good pointer that a UK staging would be good.
> 
> Finally, the evening concert. ZeroPoints (1999) was written on a commission from Boulez for the LSO. It was finished in the dying moments of 1999 and suggests some directions for the future. This performance felt very well rehearsed - in its more manic moments this piece seems to reflect Paris-Dakar heard earlier in the day. The landscape here is vast, though, and includes a gong-laden processional en route to its jubilant close.
> 
> Psychokosmos (1993), featuring Miklós Lukács on cimbalom, has a history that can be traced back to the earlier piano piece Kosmos, written in response to Yuri Gagarin's space flight. There is a real focus on beauty of sound (reflecting the beauty of space?) in the, in effect, gong bath we hear before the cimbalom enters with its characteristic sound. One can hear, too, the accuracy of Eötvös' ear in the huge tuttis - these are not merely cacophonous, but are obviously very carefully scored.
> 
> The two pieces of the second half were no less stimulating (both were UK premières). Levitation (2007) featured the clarinets of John Bradbury and Richard Hosford in a post-Petrushka meditation on weightlessness inspired by a scene from a Chinese opera (and also by the painting of Marc Chagall). Here, the composer seemed to want to concentrate on purity of sound (with the accordion giving a silvery tinge to events). The strength oft he piece lies in its gentleness - the two clarinet soloists positively shone.
> 
> IMA of 2002 is a response to the lost continent of Atlantis (there is also a choral piece named after that continent from 1994). The BBC Singers provided the 12 solo singers of IMA. The texts are that of Genesis, but translated into an imagined language by Sándor Weöres (1913-89), and a poem by Gerhard Rühm (born 1930). The idea seems to have fired Eötvös' imagination as this is a fine score whose momentous outlook seems to echo the stature of its subject.
> 
> A remarkable day. There is no doubt we need to hear more of this composer's music in this country.


Along with Georg Friedrich Haas and Kaija Saariaho, Peter Eötvös is my favourite living composer at the moment!

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Gotta love the album artwork. Kitsch, anyone?


Gotta say that a lot the classical albums I've come across have pretty bland artwork, but this one is truly tacky. Absolutely no way I can defend it. Luckily the music is what counts!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Tchaikovsky Medley*









"Waltz of the Flowers"









_Pathetique_, Third movement









"Winter Dreams," first movement; Fifth Symphony, last movement









"Francesca da Rimini"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2.*

I don't know what to make of this. He conducts Brahms' 2nd very slowly and dramatically; it reminds me more of Bruckner. I guess all that is to build up to a victorious finale. I'm not sure that's what the 2nd is all about. I'll have to hear it again.









After that, *Debussy's La Mer* by Karajan. Wonderful sounds.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Arensky*
Piano Trio no. I in D minor, op. 32.
-The Borodin Trio.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
String Quartets nos. IX, XI, XII, & XIII.
-The Taneyev Quartet.

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
String Quartets nos. I, III, IV, & VIII.
-The Fitzwilliam Quartet.

*Mieczysław Weinberg *
Concerto for Cello & Orchestra in C minor, op. 43.
Fantasy for Cello & Orchestra.
-Mark Drobinsky, cellist.
-The State Cinematographic Symphony Orchestra/Walter Mnatsakanov.

*Yuri Levitin*
Concertino for Cello & Orchestra in E minor, op. 54.
-Mark Drobinsky, cellist.
-The State Cinematographic Symphony Orchestra/Walter Mnatsakanov.


----------



## julianoq

Listening on YouTube to Abbado conducting the SBYO on Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bacewicz*: Chamber Music, w. Zimerman et al (rec.2009); String Quartet 4, w. Maggini Qt. (rec.1993).


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2.*
> 
> I don't know what to make of this. *He {Giulini} conducts Brahms' 2nd very slowly and dramatically*; it reminds me more of Bruckner. I guess all that is to build up to a victorious finale. I'm not sure that's what the 2nd is all about. I'll have to hear it again.
> 
> View attachment 45345


That's Giulini's hallmark...plodding, expansive, slow. Some work, most don't IMO.There are some exceptions that have good pace, including Tchaikovsky 6 w. Philharmonia, and Bruckner 2 w. Vienna SO.

Of the slows, I think his Schubert 4, "Unfinished" (Sony) works, though I no longer own it.:tiphat:


----------



## Sudonim

Weston said:


> I saw this reviewed on one of the sites recommended to me to help with my music shopping habit. It looks incredible. I wish this were on Amazon (as a digital download). I dread the thought of having to sign up for yet another site, with another password. But I may have to bite the bullet.


I realize this is reaching back several days (sue me: I've been playing catch-up ) and may no longer be pertinent, but here you go, Weston:

http://www.amazon.com/N%C3%B8rg%C3%A5rd-Symphonies-Nos-1-8/dp/B00KLUM05M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1403788622&sr=8-2&keywords=oramo+norgard









I've found that many times on Amazon you have to search specifically for an MP3 version of an album before you can be sure they don't offer it. Usually they're listed on the same page as the CD version, but not always.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> That's Giulini's hallmark...plodding, expansive, slow. Some work, most don't IMO.There are some exceptions that have good pace, including Tchaikovsky 6 w. Philharmonia, and Bruckner 2 w. Vienna SO.
> 
> Of the slows, I think his Schubert 4, "Unfinished" (Sony) works, though I no longer own it.:tiphat:


Yes. Slow and plodding. He found the perfect soloist in Claudio Arrau for the Brahms First Piano Concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Jeux*

I'm used to Jean Martinon's recording, but I've noticed that my mind tends to wander listening to it. So far, I'm liking what Boulez does with this; every time I start to drift off, some flash of detail pops up and brings me back into the moment.


----------



## millionrainbows

Lope de Aguirre said:


> This compilation is a coupling of two complete albums from the mid-'60s, featuring two of the legendary masters of Indian music, sitar player and composer Ravi Shankar and sarod player Ali Akbar Khan. It is easy to see why Shankar appealed to forward-looking musicians like the Beatles, John Coltrane, Philip Glass, Collin Walcott, and John McLaughlin, along with generations of Indian folk and classical musicians. A song like "Raga Bilashkani Todi" has a subtle yet driving rhythm and builds to a powerful crescendo, but at the same time retains a feeling of underlying deep unity. These pieces demonstrate how in raga, the importance of the composition always takes precedence over individual musical performance. This album is a fine introduction to two masters of the form.
> 
> _-AllMusic_
> 
> *Rating ******











This one is even better.


----------



## rrudolph

Thought I'd go big today.

Schumann: Genoveva Overture Op. 81








Busoni: Piano Concerto








Zemlinsky: Sinfonische Gesang Op. 20








Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande








Mahler- Symphony #3








Now don't bother me. I'm going to be busy for a while.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Symphonies #103 and 104.
Sigiswald Kuijken
La Petite Bande

In celebration of the USA's final preliminary game, against Germany and high hopes the former can make it to the round of 16. GO USA!!!:cheers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4. *


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Schwarzkopf, Fischer, and Szell
The London Orchestra

___________________________________









*Mahler*
Fourth Symphony in G Major
The Cleveland Orchestra
Judith Raskin
Szell conducting

From the liner notes:

The decade of 1890 to 1900 was, for Mahler, the period when much of his music was inspired by the anthology of German folk poetry, Des Knaben Wunderhorn, compiled by Arnim and Brentano. Mahler had previously set eight of the _Wunderhorn_ texts for voice and piano, and during this decade he was to set fifteen more for voice (or voices) and orchestra. Three of the settings occur as vocal movements within his symphonies, while others are quoted liberally in purely orchestral movements. During this period it was characteristic for Mahler to juxtapose vocal and non-vocal movements in the same work, as Beethoven and Berlioz had done before. This device remained unique to Mahler's so call "Wunderhorn symphonic trilogy" (Symphonies Nos 2, 3, and 4), although Mahler's first sketch for the Eighth Symphony of 1906 once again envisioned a similar procedure.


----------



## Tristan

*Liszt* - A Faust Symphony (Chicago/Solti)









I've been meaning to listen to this for a while, but when I saw how long the movements were, I got lazy. Glad I finally set aside some time to listen to the whole thing from start to finish because it is excellent. It's very interesting to compare this to Mahler's take on the same lyrics. Sure, Liszt's piano music is great, but his orchestral music can't be overlooked


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Bruckner & Sibelius Combo Pack*









Bruckner's Fourth, first movement: the shiny, cascading, Chicago Symphony Orchestra brass-chorale section is awesome!









Third Symphony. Oramo plays it like its heavy-metal Strauss.


----------



## millionrainbows

Harry Partch/Delusion of the Fury; and early recordings


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MozartsGhost

View attachment 45356


*Mahler*

Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Schwarzkopf, Fischer, and Szell
The London Orchestra

Thumbs-up. Schwarzkopf all the way.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ivo Kahanek in piano works by Janacek, Martinu, and Kabelac; the Emerson String Quartet in works by Janacek and Martinu.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7


----------



## DrKilroy

I couldn't decide whether to listen to Mahler's 4th or Mahler's 9th. I ultimately chose the 4th, for the sake of chronological listening.  The recording is Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra. Klemperer is often criticised for his slow tempi, but this is one of the briskest takes on the symphony. Another advantage is wonderful Elisabeth Schwarzkopf in the last movement. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 53, 87, 86.*

Bela Drahos on Naxos.

Then *Haydn's Quartet Op. 33, No. 5.*

Quatour Mosaiques. Great recording.


----------



## omega

Mozart, _Symphony n°35 "Haffner"_
Claudio Abbado | Orchestra Mozart









Brahms, _Symphony n°4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 45359
> 
> 
> Bruckner's Fourth, first movement: the shiny, cascading, Chicago Symphony Orchestra brass-chorale section is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 45360
> 
> 
> Third Symphony. Oramo plays it like its heavy-metal Strauss.


I always love that Chicago sound, so distinctly American yet somehow unique.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Concerto in E minor for Recorder, Transverse Flute, Strings & B.c. (Camerata Köln).









Love these Telemann concertos.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn worked his magic. The USA advance to the round of 16.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm kind of short-bussing with the velcro shoes on that one. . . I have no idea what you just said.


Just as I have no idea what "short-bussing with the velcro shoes on" means...but watch this and think "Mr Barbirolli Mr _John_ Barbirolli


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach and Bach arr. Busoni - Keyboard Works

Italienisches Konzert F-Dur BWV 971
Choralvorspiel ''Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'', BWV 639 (arr. Busoni)
Präludium (Fantasie), a-Moll, BWV 922
Chromatische Fantasie und Fuge, d-Moll. BWV 903
Choralvorspiel ''Nun komm' der Heiden Heiland'', BWV 659 (arr. Busoni)
Fantasie und Fuge, a-Moll, BWV 904*

Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, rec. 1976]

I know this is a controversial reading for some, but I rather like Brendel's thoughtful approach to Bach. It wasn't for one reviewer who said:



> "Some ascribe greatness to Brendel's Bach-recital from the Seventies. I dissent. OK, the recording is excellent. Bach's polyphony clearly appeals to Brendel the Brainiac: that much is clear - but he struggles to make it sound anything more than Chopin with a twist of counterpoint "


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Just as I have no idea what "short-bussing with the velcro shoes on" means...but watch this and think "Mr Barbirolli Mr _John_ Barbirolli


---
Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . Clearly those two Johns were separated at birth. How could I not have seen it? . . .

'Short bus' and 'velcro shoes' were my not-so-nice tropes for. . . well, how can I put this as euphemistically as possible?-- "People who are 'slow.'"


----------



## Headphone Hermit

The Earliest Songbook in England - Gothic Voices - Christopher Page









_"Imagine a few leaves of parchment folded together, poorly written, decayed by damp, marred by stains and the ravages of time. This is our songbook. Probably copied around 1200"_ .... I do have earlier music than this on my shelves, but not much. I find it remarkable that such a manuscript survived (it was recycled as part of the binding of a later manuscript and not discovered until that book was rebound in the C19) and intriguing what may still await rediscovery


----------



## DavidA

Busoni piano concerto played by John Ogdon.

The piece is curious being a bit of a non-event for piano in spite of its tremendous difficulty.

No wonder so few people play it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by hpowders
> 
> Haydn worked his magic. The USA advance to the round of 16.












I'll alert the media!: "You can't have it both ways!: 'Know Haydn, no failure' or 'No Haydn, know failure.'-- it's your choice!"

-- They'll know what I mean.

They've had you preaching it to a candid world for the last couple of days.


----------



## Valkhafar

Mozart: Il Sogno di Scipione.
Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Leopold Hager.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Busoni piano concerto played by John Ogdon.
> 
> The piece is curious being a bit of a non-event for piano in spite of its tremendous difficulty.
> 
> No wonder so few people play it!


Well, Peter Donohoe's endeavor is a 'non'-non-event-- check it out.


----------



## rrudolph

Messiaen: Sept Haikai/Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre/Sonatine








Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire/Webern: 2 Lieder Op. 8/5 Canons Op. 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky - String Quartets

No. 1 in A, Op. 4 (1896)
No. 2, Op. 15 (1913)*
Escher Quartet [Naxos, 2014]

A new disc. I've opened it early tonight because I am dog-tired after working during the evening for the past few days to prepare for a seminar delivered today. Tonight is just for listening to music (until I fall asleep). I didn't know the first Zemlinsky Quartet before - it is an interesting work in a late romantic style, with hints of Brahms and Dvorak. I'm familiar with the excellent second quartet from my LP of a performance by the LaSalle Quartet. A review :



> This second disc is... impressive, and includes a superb performance of the Second Quartet, one of Zemlinsky's greatest and most radical achievements. Composed in 1915, it's an arching, single-movement structure, clearly influenced by early Schoenberg and tightly bound together motivically, in a style that verges on atonality at times and comes closer to the musical world of the Second Viennese School than Zemlinsky ever would again. The Eschers sustain the huge span of music magnificently, while making sure that every tiny detail of Zemlinksy's meticulous string writing is heard. They lavish just as much care and attention on the First Quartet, composed 17 years earlier, which inhabits an utterly different world, in which Mendelssohn and Brahms are the main influences, but it is their performance of the Second Quartet that makes this disc so special.
> (Andrew Clements in the Guardian)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Shostakovich: Leningrad Symphony, Bernstein/CSO*






1:22:00+

Supreme triumph.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 40 "For this purpose the Son of God was manifested"

For the 2nd day of Christmas - Leipzig, 1723

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond.


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'll alert the media!: "You can't have it both ways!: 'Know Haydn, no failure' or 'No Haydn, know failure.'-- it's your choice!"
> 
> -- They'll know what I mean.
> 
> They've had you preaching it to a candid world for the last couple of days.


*And I thought cross-dressing Unicorns didn't exist. Have Mercy.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lope de Aguirre said:


> *And I thought cross-dressing Unicorns didn't exist. Have Mercy. *


_Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha._

You're not in Kansas anymore, Dorothy.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 22 - Annie Fischer

One of the greatest Mozart performances on disc IMO.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is the offspring of Miss Piggy and.........?










Currently listening to :

*Boulez - Complete Works CD2
2ème Sonate*
Maurizio Pollini [DG, 2013; rec 1971]

A really splendid performance.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Valse Scherzando, Op.34 Nathan Milstein/Orchestra/Robert Irving
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, Op/35 Nathan Milstein/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/William Steinberg

Ah, Nathan Milstein, a real joy to listen to, the Valse Scherzando could not be more charmingly played, and the Concerto is out of this world. Superb recordings from the early 1960s.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is the offspring of Miss Piggy and.........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently listening to :
> 
> *Boulez - Complete Works CD2
> 2ème Sonate*
> Maurizio Pollini [DG, 2013; rec 1971]
> 
> A really splendid performance.


--
I never thought Boulez had such winsome porcine looks myself.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky

String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Zwei satz (1896 and 1927)*
Escher Quartet, [Naxos, 2013]

I thought I'd give Zemlinsky's 3rd and 4th quartets a spin tonight as well, again by the splendid New Yorkers, the Escher String Quartet. The four quartets with the additional two quartet movements make up an excellent cycle showing Zemlinsky's progress from late romantic tonality through serialism and onwards to a truly original mature style. These are great performances, and (as usual for Naxos nowadays) excellent recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, English Suites*

I thought I pulled out his Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I. I was into the third track before I realized something was wrong. I think I'm getting tired; it's time to shut off the computer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Last throw of the dice for tonight. The Zemlinsky quartets put me in mind of the quartets by Arthur Honegger, so I pulled out my trusty old Dvorak Quartet LP and my Erato Quartet CD to listen to both versions of:

*Honegger
String Quartet No. 2 in D, H. 103* (1936)

Dvorak Quartet (LP), [Supraphon, rec 1963]
and
Erato Quartet, [Aura Classics, rec. 2000]










This is a terribly under-rated work of real lyricism in a modernist 'frame'. A description sometimes applied to Berg - 'wrong note romanticism' - might be applied here too.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Cello Sonatas - Sebastian Benda, cello, Christian Benda, piano


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> I never thought Boulez had such winsome porcine looks myself.


A facelift is in order.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in E Major, G275

The Vanbrugh Quartet with Richard Lester on 2nd viola: Gregory Ellis and Keith Pascoe, violins -- Simon Aspell, viola -- Christopher Marwood, cello









And yes, that's the one with the famous minuet ---


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> --
> I never thought Boulez had such winsome porcine looks myself.
> 
> hpowders: A facelift is in order.


"Lights, camera, . . . and Pierre-in-all-his-sarcastic-glory without his makeup?"

-- You'll scare the livestock.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

He needs nothing.


----------



## dgee

Schoenberg Quartet 1 in D minor on YT with the score - such great emotional overload


----------



## Guest

This disc contains his first and most recent symphonies. I prefer the 1st--it sounds like a much darker, more intense Sibelius. The 8th is less melodic, rather lightly scored, and its structure is harder to follow. Good, if slightly distant SACD sound.


----------



## bejart

Johann Wilhelm Wilms (1772-1847): Symphony No.6 in D Minor, Op.58

Werner Ehrhardt leading Concerto Koln


----------



## Blancrocher

The Aventure Ensemble and Pellegrini String Quartet in Ruth Crawford Seeger; the Contemporary Chamber Ensemble in Carter's Cello Sonata.


----------



## Valkhafar

Bach: Flute Sonatas.
Andrea Oliva, Angela Hewitt.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.34 in E Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## samurai

Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.60 ; Symphony No.2 in B-Flat Major, Op.4 and Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.13. *All three symphonies feature the London Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Witold Rowicki.
Anton Bruckner--*Symphony No.4 in E-Flat Major {"Romantic"},* performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker. 
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.7 in A Major, Op.92 and Symphony No.8 in F Major, Op.93,* both traversed by the John Eliot Gardiner led Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique. 
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.5 in C Minor, Op.67 and Symphony No.7 in A Major, Op.92,* both works featuring Carlos Kleiber and the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## opus55

Bellini: Norma


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Bellini: Norma


High-octane-- _wonderful_.


















Nitro-methane-- _divine_. . . or 'Divina' rather.


----------



## opus55

I've not caught the Callas fever yet. We'll see when.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I've not caught the Callas fever yet. We'll see when.


To each his own, certainly. I just have to share my enthusiasm. I originally didn't like Callas believe it or not. But when it 'clicked'?-- I just couldn't believe what I was missing. . . now it's a ravaging addiction; so maybe you're lucky after all. _;D
_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I haven't posted in quite a while as I have not been listening to much music lately at all. Tonight though I had a chance to listen to this wonderful recording of Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto. It's really a wonderful piece. I especially really love the 2nd movement adagio. It's a deeply moving movement. This work is coupled with Mieczysław Weinberg's Violin concerto and I really enjoy it as well but the Weinberg is much more modern and darker in tone than the Myaskovsky. Notice on the album cover his name is spelt as Vainberg but I think Weinberg is the most common form of spelling in English. That said though it's also been spelled as Wajnberg and Vaynberg. Whatever your preference we are still talking about the same composer. If you are looking for works by him though you might be advised to search under each spelling. 










Kevin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kevin Pearson said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while as I have not been listening to much music lately at all. Tonight though I had a chance to listen to this wonderful recording of Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto. It's really a wonderful piece. I especially really love the 2nd movement adagio. It's a deeply moving movement. This work is coupled with Mieczysław Weinberg's Violin concerto and I really enjoy it as well but the Weinberg is much more modern and darker in tone than the Myaskovsky. Notice on the album cover his name is spelt as Vainberg but I think Weinberg is the most common form of spelling in English. That said though it's also been spelled as Wajnberg and Vaynberg. Whatever your preference we are still talking about the same composer. If you are looking for works by him though you might be advised to search under each spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I never knew of those linguistic cognates for the surname-- thanks.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach (orch.Markevitch) The Musical Offering - Christopher Lyndon-Gee, cond.


----------



## aleazk

Stockhausen - _Kontakte (electronic version)_

Still very powerful after 50 years of electronic development!


----------



## SimonNZ

Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto - Ilya Grubert, violin, Dmitry Yablonsky, cond.

following Kevin Pearson's recommendation, knowing I'd seen this at the secondhand shop near work I went and grabbed a copy


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> To each his own, certainly. I just have to share my enthusiasm. I originally didn't like Callas believe it or not. But when it 'clicked'?-- I just couldn't believe what I was missing. . . now it's a ravaging addiction; so maybe you're lucky after all. _;D
> _


Me too! I remember the first Callas CD that I bought was Gluck - Iphigenie en Tauride and when I listened to it I was appalled by the sound quality of the recording *and* by the timbre of her voice. I also had a CD of her singing various arias and that meant very little to me either. For years, each sat on the shelf, each gathering more dust than listenings until one day ....... *BANG* - everything slipped into place and here was a voice that that spoke, communicated, revealed and interpreted as few others could. Now, along with Marschallin, Greg and a number of others on here, she is one of my favourite singers ..... a singer who was deeply flawed but whose flaws are more than made up for by the stellar qualities that she brought to a selection of the repetoire. For others, though, she remains unpalatable

I hope that you do 'get it' .... if you do, then you can expect an abundance of riches beyond any other :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 45398
> 
> 
> Nitro-methane-- _divine_. . . or 'Divina' rather.


Voice and art in perfect equilibrium. She never sang the role better before or after.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Suddenly remembered I hadn't finished listening to *Der Ring*. Listened to the first two operas weeks ago. Maybe I subconsciously forgot on purpose. *Siegfried* is my least favourite, at least until the final scene when Siegfriend awakens Brunnhilde (Dernesch on radiant form here).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Concerto in C minor for Violin, Oboe, String & B.c.;
Concerto in A minor for two Recorders, Strings & B.c.;
Concerto in B minor for Transverse Flute, Strings & B.c.;
Concerto in D Major for 2 Oboi d'amore, Cello, Strings & B.c. (Camerata Köln).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Sinfonia in A Minor, Op.5, No.1

Giorgio Sasso directing Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## Jeff W

I got started with some Mendelssohn last night. Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' conducted by Claudio Abbado who led the London Symphony Orchestra. Also included were the 'Fair Melusina' overture, the 'Trumpet' overture and the 'Ruy Blas' overture.









Turned next to unfamiliar territory for me. Ralph Vaughn-Williams' Symphonies No. 4 & 6 as conducted by Adrian Boult. The New Philharmonia Orchestra played. I am always willing to try out new music and think these deserve a repeat in the near future.









The Schumann and Grieg Piano Concertos came next. Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra. Love these pieces, but I think they are starting to get a little too familiar and I'm going to give them a rest so they can feel fresh next time they get a listen.


----------



## ptr

Kevin Pearson said:


> Notice on the album cover his name is spelt as Vainberg but I think Weinberg is the most common form of spelling in English. That said though it's also been spelled as Wajnberg and Vaynberg. Whatever your preference we are still talking about the same composer. If you are looking for works by him though you might be advised to search under each spelling.


Not pointing the finger at You Kevin, but I think that the basic name confusion stems from that we in the west transliterated Weinberg's First and Surname from Russian, which as my dear old friend Per Skans (Weinberg and Slavic Music Scholar) is unnecessary as Weinberg was a Polish Jew and as such the "correct" way to spell his name was the Eurocentric "Jewish/Yiddish" way!

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of this. the composition of Berio "Visage"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 54, 56, 57.*

Helmut Muller-Bruhl on Naxos.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

ptr said:


> Not pointing the finger at You Kevin, but I think that the basic name confusion stems from that we in the west transliterated Weinberg's First and Surname from Russian, which as my dear old friend Per Skans (Weinberg and Slavic Music Scholar) is unnecessary as Weinberg was a Polish Jew and as such the "correct" way to spell his name was the Eurocentric "Jewish/Yiddish" way!
> 
> /ptr


So...in other words Weinberg is the correct spelling and other deviations are wrong. I know Per Skans was working on a biography of Weinberg before he died and I wonder if it was ever published or even finished and if it will ever get translated into English?

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This morning before work I've been enjoying this recording of the Franz Clement and Beethoven violin Concertos as performed by Rachel Barton Pine. She not only looks beautiful but plays beautifully as well. I had not heard the Clement before thus I have nothing to compare it to but her Beethoven is one of the best I've heard. I probably enjoy James Ehnes version more but this is certainly a nice recording. Production is very good also.

Interesting fact about Rachel Barton Pine is that she also plays electric violin in a metal band. For many that would be a no-no and might even ruin a career in the classical field but it seems it has not affected her and just maybe her metal work will win, or has won over, some new listeners to the classical material. Love her playing in classical but I doubt she would ever win me over to the metal camp! LOL










Kevin


----------



## Orfeo

*Vissarion Shebalin*
Opera in three acts (seven scenes) "The Taming of the Shrew."
-Galina Vishnevskaya, Glafira Deomidova, Eisen, Timchenko, Pankov, Yevgeny Kibkalo, Tyutyunnik,
-Khosson, Gres, & Geokhlanyan.
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra & Chorus, Zdeněk Chalabala.

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
String Quartet no. II in A major, op. 68.
-The Fitzwilliam String Quartet.

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*
Caucasian Sketches no. II op. 42 "Iveria" (1896-1906).
Symphonic Poem "Mtsiri" (after Lermontov) (1922).
-Hasmik Hatsagortsian, soprano.
-The Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra/Loris Tjeknavorian.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 45399
> 
> 
> Suddenly remembered I hadn't finished listening to *Der Ring*. Listened to the first two operas weeks ago. Maybe I subconsciously forgot on purpose. *Siegfried* is my least favourite, at least until the final scene when Siegfriend awakens Brunnhilde (Dernesch on radiant form here).


-- That. . . and the awesome _Prelude to Act III_-- but not as conducted by Karajan but rather by Solti (I can't believe I just said that). But it's true: the Solti Prelude to Act III is an epic ridge in the Wagner mountain range of heroism.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*1940 Leinsdorf Met Walkure With Melchoir & Flagstad*









I just finished Act I of _Walkure_ with Leinsdorf. Melchior really turns up the heat with "_Siegmund, den Walsung siehst, du, Weib!"-- _tremendously well-acted and well-sung high drama. I've played it three times.

Off

the

charts

_AWE-SOME!_

The _Prelude to Act I_ is the most aggressively-heroic I've ever heard as well.

Blair-Nordic-Superheroes thumbs-up!

The sun is out. It's absolutely glorious. Wagner is sending me over the edge into hysteria.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## onefiveeight

Béla Bartók (1881-1945), String Quartets 1-6

Wonderfully dissonant, loving the folk influence.


----------



## ptr

Kevin Pearson said:


> So...in other words Weinberg is the correct spelling and other deviations are wrong. I know Per Skans was working on a biography of Weinberg before he died and I wonder if it was ever published or even finished and if it will ever get translated into English?


Correct unless You're Russian, then everything is wrong... 

When Per died I believe that Martin Anderson of Toccata Press "hired" David Fanning (IIRC) to put everything together, I haven't spoken to Martin in Ages to really be in the loop and the Toccata Press' site don't list any finished book as of a few moment ago (that I could find).. 

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2.*

This is my second listen to Giulini and the LA Phil. I'm hearing the first movement. This could have been good. It is on the slow side, but there are times when the conductor pulls back just before a transition, increasing expectancy. But other times, it sounds like the orchestra is just trying to pull themselves out of a mud hole. I'm thinking, "Ugh, three more movements to go." I might just pull the plug after the first.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hovhaness: Music for harp. This is also available in SACD, I bet that sounds good...


----------



## millionrainbows

Badinerie said:


> Bit of this. the composition of Berio "Visage"
> 
> View attachment 45410


Oh, yeah! This is the LP that has Fontana Mix in its original tape state, no soloist. That piece by Cage is finally available on CD from Cherry Red dist, UK.-


----------



## Vesteralen

*Louis Andriessen - Mausoleum / Hoketus* - I was prepared to like this since I was so impressed with his* Writing to Vermeer*, but this music is simply a horse of a different color. Seemingly endless minimalist repetition meant that I could only get halfway through the 20+ minutes of "Hoketus". "Mausoleum" was a little more interesting at first, but when the two baritones came in it was a little harder for me to appreciate. Wasn't exactly "singing", if you know what I mean. Listened to all 30+ minutes of this one. But, I won't be replaying either. Not to my taste. Feels a lot like sitting down to eat a plate of broccoli. I might think I should do it, but it's more a chore than a joy to get through.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No. 26 in D Minor, Hob.I:26, "Lamentatione"
Vanhal: Concerto for 2 Bassoons in F Major


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern: Das Augenlicht, op. 26
John Aldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Webern: Das Augenlicht, op. 26
BBC Singers, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









What a difference a few decades can make! Boulez's more recent account on DG is warmer, more natural in phrasing, and more spacious aurally compared to the earlier Sony version. This is in spite of the fact that the DG version is twenty seconds shorter.


----------



## opus55

Clement: Violin Concerto
Bach cantatas


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Victoria de los Angeles - The Early Recordings









If Maria Callas is the singer that I listen to most of all, VDLA is probably the singer that I have the most affection for. I just love the delicate purity of her voice (apparently, she still had her distinctive voice well into her 80s) and her intelligence in singing and communicating with the listener. I adore her in _La Traviata_, Canteloube's _Chants d'Auvergne_ and Rossini's _La Cenerentola_ as well as her many Spanish songs and this 7CD set from EMI is a great introduction to her art and skill


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Chorale Fantasias op. 27, op. 30, op. 40
Wouter van den Broek, organ









If Beecham thought Bach had too much Protestant counterpoint, I can only imagine his reactions to these pieces (each is about 15 minutes long or longer).


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Hammerklavier Sonata - Serkin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Victoria de los Angeles - The Early Recordings
> 
> View attachment 45420
> 
> 
> If Maria Callas is the singer that I listen to most of all, VDLA is probably the singer that I have the most affection for. I just love the delicate purity of her voice (apparently, she still had her distinctive voice well into her 80s) and her intelligence in singing and communicating with the listener. I adore her in _La Traviata_, Canteloube's _Chants d'Auvergne_ and Rossini's _La Cenerentola_ as well as her many Spanish songs and this 7CD set from EMI is a great introduction to her art and skill


I never heard her_ Cenerentola_! I've got to get that set! The Spanish songs are absolutely charming.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Inspired by Mahlerian (above) - Webern complete works, Disc 2









I admit that this doesn't get off the shelf very often and I am struggling with _5 pieces for orchestra_. Really struggling, I am afraid! Six minutes later .... and now _3 orchestral songs_ are testing my patience too. Please can I encourage an enthusiast for Webern's music to start a thread that has the sole aim of helping this clueless hermit (and others with open minds) to engage with this music?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Headphone Hermit said:


> I admit that this doesn't get off the shelf very often and I am struggling with _5 pieces for orchestra_. Really struggling, I am afraid! Six minutes later .... and now _3 orchestral songs_ are testing my patience too. Please can I encourage an enthusiast for Webern's music to start a thread that has the sole aim of helping this clueless hermit (and others with open minds) to engage with this music?


Good idea. I started as dazed and confused as you are, and now he's one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2.*

I definitely prefer Gardiner on this one. I wasn't following the score, but it sounds like he does some Furtwanglering in places to keep up the momentum.


----------



## cjvinthechair

A lazy evening's listening after a long day - just from radio.
Tonight's composer: Norwegian Arvid Kleven - Lotusland, Fantasia Sinfonica, Sinfonia Libera.

*However* - this radio show may just be of interest to colleagues here, particularly those liking less well-known composers.
It's called 'Los Raros'...yes, it is in Spanish, but the music largely speaks for itself - and each programme (of many hundreds), almost always on a separate composer, is downloadable free !

Here's a link to the homepage http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/los-raros/ . 
Many hundreds of hours of listening & discovery here if you're interested in such things ?!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Das Augenlicht*

Inspired by Mahlerian to hear this one. Lovely interpretation. And it doesn't hurt that it has an alto sax in it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> I never heard her_ Cenerentola_! I've got to get that set! The Spanish songs are absolutely charming.


sorry - I have had a rush of blood - I got it wrong and I don't think she made a recording of this opera - sigh!

Its been a loooooooong day


----------



## Guest

This disc is out of print and sells for over $200 when available at all! It's enjoyable--passionate playing and superb audio, but it's not worth _that_ much!










ROSSINI-GINZBURG - Paraphrase on Figaro's Aria
from "Barber of Seville"
LISZT - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
SCHUBERT-LISZT - Die Stadt, Gute Nacht, Erstarrung, Erlkönig
LISZT - Paganini Etude No. 3 (La Campanella)
LISZT - Ballade No. 2 in B minor, Spanish Rhapsody
STRAUSS-GODOWSKY - Symphonic Metamorphosis on
Themes from "Die Fledermaus"

And if it's truly unedited, then it's even more impressive! I do hear an occasional suspicious note, but by any standard she is an excellent pianist. I do prefer Lazar Berman's Spanish Rhapsody on an interpretive level, but the other pieces are as good as I have heard.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kevin Pearson said:


> Notice on the album cover his name is spelt as Vainberg but I think Weinberg is the most common form of spelling in English. That said though it's also been spelled as Wajnberg and Vaynberg. Whatever your preference we are still talking about the same composer. If you are looking for works by him though you might be advised to search under each spelling.
> Kevin


The 2010 Penguin Guide hedges its bets and lists him under both spellings. Bizarrely, they list a handful of different works under each with no duplication.

Currently listening to:

*Elgar - String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83*
Chilingirian String Quartet
[EMI (LP), rec 1985]










*Delius - String Quartet (1916)*
Fitzwilliam String Quartet
[Decca L'Oiseau-Lyre (LP), rec. 1980]










The Elgar quartet is an odd, wistful, nostalgic thing, and I've never been quite sure of it. Still, Lev Chilingirian and co. play it with conviction. Delius's sole quartet, though, is a master-work, characteristically Delian through and through. The Fitzwilliam reading is breathtaking.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 62, 107, 108, two overtures.*

I was curious about this, and there it is: Symphonies 107 and 108 are also called Symphony A and Symphony B.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> I never heard her Cenerentola! I've got to get that set! The Spanish songs are absolutely charming.
> 
> Headphone Hermit: sorry - I have had a rush of blood - I got it wrong and I don't think she made a recording of this opera - sigh!
> 
> Its been a loooooooong day


Oh, absolutely no worries. It's Friday and all is swell-- even_ with _my massive disappointment.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, absolutely no worries. It's Friday and all is swell-- even_ with _my massive disappointment.


unfortunately, I've heard that before on a Friday night :lol:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D Minor Jascha Heifetz/RCA Victor Chamber Orchestra/Franz Waxman
Mozart: Violin Concerto No.4 Jascha Heifetz/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Schumann: Etudes Symphoniques, Op.13/Kreisleriana, Op.16/Carnaval, Op.9
Palmgren: West Finnish Dance Benno Moiseiwitsch

Heifetz playing both solo parts in the Bach Concerto, I remember that received wisdom stated that this was not a very good performance and that the later one with Erick Friedman was much better. This was my first hearing of this version, and I enjoyed it immensely (as indeed I do the other one), so received wisdom knows precisely what it can do, does it not?? The Mozart Concerto has long been a favourite performance and it's nice to have it sounding so good on CD.
The second disc in this set of Moiseiwitsch live performances concentrates on his beloved Schumann, with superb rhapsodic performances, and as ever the delight in hearing Moiseiwitsch bring out different inner voices adds an extra dimension to the works concerned, in fact in that respect he reminds me somewhat of Shura Cherkassky. The Etudes Symphoniques are particularly important as he never recorded them commercially. He ends with one of his favourite encores by Palmgren. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Passaglia, 5 movements, 6 pieces, Ricercare, Schubert German Dances*


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 62, 107, 108, two overtures.*
> 
> I was curious about this, and there it is: Symphonies 107 and 108 are also called Symphony A and Symphony B.
> 
> View attachment 45426


 Haydn, Symphonies #107 and 108? Lucky they didn't sell you the Brooklyn Bridge too.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Webern, Das Augenlicht*
> 
> Inspired by Mahlerian to hear this one. Lovely interpretation. *And it doesn't hurt that it has an alto sax in it.*


Amusingly, this is actually the exact thing that inspired me to listen to it again...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, In Sommerwind*

I have enough time to squeeze this in.

(Boulez and the Berlin Philharmonic.)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Shostakovich*: Symphony 15 w. Philadelphia O./Ormandy (rec.1972); Piano Sonata 2, w. Gilels (rec.1965); Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87, w. Scherbakov (rec.1999).


----------



## Valkhafar

Mahler: Symphony No. 2.
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 41 "Jesus, now be praised"

For New Year's Day - Leipzig, 1724

Gunther Ramin, cond. (1950)


----------



## Guest

First listen to what is sure to be a magnificent beast:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> Oh, absolutely no worries. It's Friday and all is swell-- even with my massive disappointment.
> 
> Headphone Hermit: unfortunately, I've heard that before on a Friday night


Not a lovesome thing I grant you; well, I _guess_ I do. . . as its merely hypothetical in my ambit. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Shostakovich & Espresso for a Friday Afternoon at Work*









First movement a la Karajan









Second movement side of Jarvi









First movement Chung-style. . . which is to say: heavy-on-the-hammering.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

whooaa...

Johann Sebastian Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Books I and II on harpsichord by Kenneth Gilbert 









Impressive, clear and balanced interpretation.

The voices are a delight to listen to. Even the C-sharp minor five voiced fugue from book I is as lightweight and as clear as air.

Such a beautiful recording by Mr Gilbert, poetic in nature treating every prelude with sensitivity and every fugue with inspiring virtuosity.

This should be top of the pile recording for all WTC enthusiasts.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frederic Rzewski - Zoologischer Garten (1965)*
Electroacoustic 'fixed media' 
(You Tube)

A very odd piece, but a very interesting one. I should thank Science for sending me here, indirectly, via the 'Composer acronym game' thread

More conventionally:

*Elgar
Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 84*
Chilingirian Quartet, Bernard Roberts [EMI (LP), 1980]

*Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82*
Elmar Oliveira, violin; Robert Koenig, piano [Artek, 2004]

Elgar's melancholy, nostalgic violin sonata receives a passionate and convincing performance here - exemplary sound too. This is so good I'm going to listen to the other work on this disc too, which is:

*Faure - Violin Sonata No. 1 in A, Op. 13*



> If there has never been a coupling of Elgar and Fauré's violin sonatas before, there is now in this one by Elmar Oliveira and Robert Koenig on Artek. And now that there is, there never needs to be one again because Oliveira and Koenig have done it. In their hands, the Elgar Sonata with rushing tempos and reckless rhythms sounds almost but not quite like music on the edge of an emotional breakdown. In their hands, the Fauré Sonata with its passionate phrasing and dramatic structures sounds almost but not quite like music on the edge of an emotional revelation. But in both works, Oliveira and Koenig kept control of themselves and the music, holding themselves back from histrionics and the music back from hysterics. The result is as fine a coupling of any two violin sonatas ever recorded. Artek's digital sound is just about but not quite as good as the major international labels.
> James Leonard, AllMusic


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel's Water Music and Fireworks Music - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Cheryl Seltzer and Mia Wu in Ruth Crawford Seeger's Violin Sonata; the Pacifica Quartet in Elliott Carter's 1st; Bernstein & co in Carter's Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Salieri (1750-1825): Double Concerto in C Major for Flute and Oboe

Jorg Faeber conducting the Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbron -- Dagmar Becker, flute -- Lajos Lenczes, oboe


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, Farrenc: Symphony 3, Stefan Sanderling conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

arcaneholocaust said:


> First listen to what is sure to be a magnificent beast:
> 
> View attachment 45433


I want that.


----------



## Weston

Last night, when my internet was out --

*Tor Aulin: Violin Concerto No. 3*
Niklas Willen / Swedish Chamber Orchestra / Tobias Ringborg, violin









I'm not overly fond of violin as a solo instrument, but this is pleasant enough with memorable themes very much in the realm of Dvorak or Suk -- which is weird becasue this is Swedish, but whatever. Or at least the themes would be memorable if I listened to it a couple more times.

It seems throughout the woodwinds get as much say as the violin, which is charming. I can picture the violin giving a long speech with the woodwinds chiming in between phrases with a "You can say that again, " or "Listen to this guy, folks!" The third movement though I found the style of writing for the violin not entirely to my taste. it's that lilting weepy kind of solo violin Richard Strauss seemed so fond of. Still a pleasant all around bit of classical on the light side..


----------



## Sid James

Going from good ol' Bach to Strauss the steroidal tone poemist and then the other Strauss, the schmaltzy one.

*J.S. Bach*
_Brandenburg Concertos 1 to 6
Orchestral Suites 2 and 3_
- Berlin PO under Herbert von Karajan (DGG double)

Favourite *Brandenburgs *would be *#3* - that minimalist dancy ending - and also *#2* for the soaring trumpet and *#5* for being the first keyboard concerto with the cadenza again having a minimalist meets Baroque feel.










*R. Strauss *_Thus sprach Zarathustra_
- Royal PO under Sir Charles Mackerras (alto)

I meant to listen to this whole *Strauss* disc a few weeks back (I think it was his birthday, many people listening to him then here) but got sidetracked, missed out on* Zarathustra*. The famous opening is great but it took me a while to get beyond that into the heart of the piece. What I like most is the dance variations, the _Tanzlied_.










*J. Strauss II* _Die Fledermaus - highlights_
- Cast incl. Gundula Janowitz, Renate Holm; Vienna State Orch. & chorus under Karl Bohm (Eloquence)

That lead me onto *Die Fledermaus*, which is like a sung version of the Waltz kings' many tuneful dances. Earworms galore here but I need my regular dose of operetta. It all ends with - no prizes for guessing - champagne flowing all round.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5


----------



## Weston

Tonight --

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 6 in C major* (and some other keys too)
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra









Thrills, chills, spills, romance, drama, action! Imagine a 40 minute roller coaster ride through exotic lands while being seduced by a lovely maiden and running from a herd of T-Rex across enemy lines.

I'm pleasantly exhausted and require no more music tonight.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Weston said:


> Tonight --
> 
> *Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 6 in C major* (and some other keys too)
> David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 45445
> 
> 
> Thrills, chills, spills, romance, drama, action! Imagine a 40 minute roller coaster ride through exotic lands while being seduced by a lovely maiden and running from a herd of T-Rex across enemy lines.
> 
> I'm pleasantly exhausted and require no more music tonight.


Mind If I join?

The score is in IMSLP, I encourage everyone to at least skim-read it.


----------



## MozartsGhost

^^^^ Sounds like a great ride Weston! Thanks for sharing! 









*Tchaikovsky*
Concerto in D Major for Violin and Orchestra
David Oistrakh, Violin
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting

From the liner notes:

The dictionary of musical invective has been enriched by the reaction of the famous Viennese music critic Eduard Hanslick to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto. "The violin is no longer played; it is yanked about, it is torn asunder, it is beaten black and blue . . . Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto brings us for the first time to the horrid idea that there may be music that stinks to the ear."

Although Hanslick has come down to posterity in the grotesque shape of Beckmesser in Wagner's _Die Meistersinger_, those who take the trouble to read some of his music criticism will discover that he was a brilliant, incisive, witty-and generally-uncannily accurate critic. Why then such a monumental error about a work that has become second nature to violinists and audiences alike? For one thing, Hanslick was a self-ordained defender of Brahms; Brahms and Tchaikovsky thoroughly disliked each other; and Brahms' own Violin Concerto had been premiered a brief year before Tchaikovsky's.


----------



## opus55

Weston said:


> Last night, when my internet was out --
> 
> *Tor Aulin: Violin Concerto No. 3*
> Niklas Willen / Swedish Chamber Orchestra / Tobias Ringborg, violin
> 
> View attachment 45444
> 
> 
> I'm not overly fond of violin as a solo instrument, but this is pleasant enough with memorable themes very much in the realm of Dvorak or Suk -- which is weird becasue this is Swedish, but whatever. Or at least the themes would be memorable if I listened to it a couple more times.
> 
> It seems throughout the woodwinds get as much say as the violin, which is charming. I can picture the violin giving a long speech with the woodwinds chiming in between phrases with a "You can say that again, " or "Listen to this guy, folks!" The third movement though I found the style of writing for the violin not entirely to my taste. it's that lilting weepy kind of solo violin Richard Strauss seemed so fond of. Still a pleasant all around bit of classical on the light side..


You got me interested so I'm listening to Aulin Violin Concerto. It's pleasant and romantic but maybe not so engaging piece of composition?


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Wagner*
Tristan and Isolde:
Prelude and Love Death
Parsifal:
Act I: Prelude
Act III: Good Friday Spell
NBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini conducting

From the liner notes:

In 1930 Toscanini presided over performances of _Tannhauser_ and _Tristan_ at Bayreuth which have never been forgotten nor, apparently, equalled. He returned the next summer to repeat _Tannhauser_ and add Parsifal. He was again invited back, but the Nazi specter was hovering low. Hitler himself later besought him but to no avail. In two seasons at Bayreuth Toscanini never took a bow. Totally absorbed in Wagner's "mystic gulf," he did not even wear full dress.

"When I conduct or play a Wagner opera at the piano," Toscanini once said in an interview, "it is always the one which possesses my heart. And then, every time I glance at a score of _Parsifal_, I say to myself: this one, it is the most sublime."


----------



## SimonNZ

Alessandro Scarlatti: Sinfonie and Concertos - Ottavio Dantone, harpsichord and cond.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: The Creation


----------



## SimonNZ

Taneyev's String Quartets Nos. 1 and 3 - Carpe Diem String Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jan Dismas Zelenka, Miserere in C minor (Paul Dombrecht; Il Fondamento).

On Youtube: 




This guy is excellent, the work reminds me of Bach's mass in B minor.

Antonio Vivaldi, The Four Seasons, Op. 8 (Roberto Michelucci; I Musici).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There was a time when Neville Marriner and the Academy of St Martin in the Fields could do no wrong. Their names on a disc usually spelled quality, and so it is here with this sunny disc of Tchaikovsky, Dvorak and Elgar String Serenades. Perfect music to start the day.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Badinerie

The Webern lp set again.









This time side 5 The wonderful Symphonie opus 21 from 1928. The first Webern I ever heard.
Followed by 
Quartett opus 22 1930
Drie Gesang opus 23 1934
Konzert opus 24 1934

Three more sides to go!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.3 Martha Argerich/RSO Berlin/Riccardo Chailly

One of the finest and most exciting performances of any concerto ever captured on record by anybody anywhere! This should be in everyone's collection. Bravo bravissimo!


----------



## dgee

Making a start on this. I quite like Berlioz - cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Headphone Hermit

dgee said:


> Making a start on this. I quite like Berlioz - cautiously optimistic!
> 
> View attachment 45453


Excellent taste, Sir! Keep listening - over and over again .... it may take a number of listens before the cross-connections throughout this opera become apparent. In this work, depsite the old reputation for disunity and lack of cohesion, every part of it is skillfully linked together and mutually supportive both musically and dramatically. After some familiarity with the opera, you may start to hear forwarnings of what is to come in some parts, reminiscences of what has occurred in other parts, and then you start to hear contrasts and connections that eventually become like spiders' webs that mean that even some of the 'diversionary' elements reveal themselves as being deliberate and important components of the work. 
Contrary to the old opinion, this is not an over-long opera .... it is exactly right and one can only empathise with poor old Hector being forced to chop it in two to get even a partial performance of it.
BTW - I have this and the earlier Davis eversion (amongst others) and I prefer the vividness of the Phillips version with this as (a very close) number 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I'm listening to *Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Wiener Philharmoniker* navigate the dimensions of Richard Strauss.

The sound quality on this disc has really surprised and impressed me. It is remarkable to say the least and is married to Furtwangler's fantastic interpretations and the WPO's glorious playing.

I must also add that the Schwarzkopf/Ackermann/NPO Lieder are also incredible (stating the obvious I know :lol - Schwarzkopf is particularly enthralling here.





​
There are a couple of discs in this series which tempt me on the back of this collection of restorations/remasters, but for now I'm basking in the harmonic delights of Richard Strauss.


----------



## dgee

Headphone Hermit said:


> Excellent taste, Sir! Keep listening - over and over again .... it may take a number of listens before the cross-connections throughout this opera become apparent. In this work, depsite the old reputation for disunity and lack of cohesion, every part of it is skillfully linked together and mutually supportive both musically and dramatically. After some familiarity with the opera, you may start to hear forwarnings of what is to come in some parts, reminiscences of what has occurred in other parts, and then you start to hear contrasts and connections that eventually become like spiders' webs that mean that even some of the 'diversionary' elements reveal themselves as being deliberate and important components of the work.
> Contrary to the old opinion, this is not an over-long opera .... it is exactly right and one can only empathise with poor old Hector being forced to chop it in two to get even a partial performance of it.
> BTW - I have this and the earlier Davis eversion (amongst others) and I prefer the vividness of the Phillips version with this as (a very close) number 2


Thanks Hermit! It's definitely too much to take in in one go so I'm keen to give it some extended play (although I'll have to get through it all first!!). Impressed so far - he really was his own man, and a great writer for voice


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Complete Keyboard Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

A sampling of Mozart keyboard concertos to take me to today's first World Cup match. 

Now, let's see. There's the concerto #......


----------



## Jeff W

Got my first addition to the music collection in almost two months yesterday (haven't received the disc yet, just downloaded the Autorip from Amazon...). Decided to give Mendelssohn's two Piano Trios a listen right away. Yo-Yo Ma played cello, Itzhak Perlman the Violin and Emanuel Ax the piano. I have a whole other collection of chamber music from Mendelssohn coming in the post soon. I'm quite looking forward to it after listening to these wonderful pieces!









After that, I decided to give a listen to Schubert. The Chilingirian Quartet played the 'Rosamunde' & 'Death and the Maiden' quartets (No. 13 & 14). Great works that never fail to disappoint me.









Went back to some Piano Trios, this time by Beethoven. Listened to No. 4 & 5 (Op. 70 No. 1 & 2). Jaqueline Du Pre played the cello, Pinkas Zukerman played the violin and Daniel Barenboim played the piano. Lovely playing from all the performers.









Ended my listening for the night with Mozart. Christoph Eschenbach played the Sonatas K. 46d & 46e along with the Piano Sonatas No. 1 - 4 (K. 279, 280, 281 & 282).


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Excellent taste, Sir! Keep listening - over and over again .... it may take a number of listens before the cross-connections throughout this opera become apparent. In this work, depsite the old reputation for disunity and lack of cohesion, every part of it is skillfully linked together and mutually supportive both musically and dramatically. After some familiarity with the opera, you may start to hear forwarnings of what is to come in some parts, reminiscences of what has occurred in other parts, and then you start to hear contrasts and connections that eventually become like spiders' webs that mean that even some of the 'diversionary' elements reveal themselves as being deliberate and important components of the work.
> Contrary to the old opinion, this is not an over-long opera .... it is exactly right and one can only empathise with poor old Hector being forced to chop it in two to get even a partial performance of it.
> BTW - I have this and the earlier Davis eversion (amongst others) and I prefer the vividness of the Phillips version with this as (a very close) number 2


One doesn't know Berlioz, until one is familiar with Les Troyens, his greatest work.
Fabulous writing for all voices and of course, the orchestra, as one would expect.


----------



## bejart

Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.4 in C Sharp Minor, BWV 849

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Weston

On Spotify because it's hard to find appropriate breakfast music from my collection.

*Joseph Martin Kraus: Quintet for flute, 2 violins, viola & cello in D major, VB 188*
*Bernhard Henrik Crusell: Two flute (or clarinet) quartets*
Rantatie Quartet / Mikael Helasvuo, flute









If I were not having breakfast, I'd feel like asking people if they have any Grey Poupon.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jeff W said:


> After that, I decided to give a listen to Schubert. The Chilingirian Quartet played the 'Rosamunde' & 'Death and the Maiden' quartets (No. 13 & 14). Great works that *never fail to disappoint me*.


Oh, Jeff, I'm sorry, they _always_ fail to disappoint me... 

Currently listening to:
*

Bach and Bach arr. Busoni
Choralvorspiel ''Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'', BWV 639 (arr. Busoni)
Präludium (Fantasie), a-Moll, BWV 922
Choralvorspiel ''Nun komm' der Heiden Heiland'', BWV 659 (arr. Busoni)*
Alfred Brendel (Piano), [Philips, rec. 1975]

*Bach arr. Busoni
Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, BWV 645
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659
Nun freut euch, lieben Christen, BWV 734
Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ, BWV 639*
Murray Perahia (Piano) - [Sony Classical]
*
Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 #1
Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 #2*
Geoffrey Tozer (Piano) [Chandos]

*Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Chaconne for solo violin, BWV1004*
Wolf Harden (Piano) [Naxos]


----------



## bejart

Leonardo Leo (1694-1744): Cello Concerto in F Minor

Vladislav Czarnecki leading the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim -- Julius Berger, cello


----------



## science

Well, the wife has gone away for the weekend, so I've been able to enjoy a few things that she wouldn't...

View attachment 45470


I won't say that I "get" this music - there isn't a single work in the repertoire that I would say I "get" - but the clarinet concerto in particular knocks me out.

View attachment 45471


Boogie-woogie!

View attachment 45472


This is an interesting thing - drums and noise. Within a few months, it appears I will be commanded to listen to this one again, and I won't mind at all. I'll give it another listen at some point anyway, just to see if I can figure out a bit more of what is going on in it.


----------



## science

Thought I'd give these a post of their own:

View attachment 45474
View attachment 45475
View attachment 45476


These are great. In particular I enjoyed the works by Ligeti and Nono, but it's all very interesting.


----------



## Weston

Extended breakfast because it's the weekend and I've been working overtime.

*Franz Joseph Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Op. 51, Hob. 3:50-56 (keyboard version)*
Alexei Lubimov, tangent piano (whatever that is)









Streaming on Spotify. This is a bit heavy for morning but the tangent piano sounds nice. It has a little more bite than a softer piano hammer, but not as jangly as solo harpsichord. I should probably listen to these pieces in their original context of string quartet. I can tell there are passages with notes meant to be held, something this instrument cannot do well.


----------



## science

Ok, and when the wife was here, in the past few days I've been listening to:

View attachment 45477
View attachment 45478
View attachment 45479
View attachment 45480
View attachment 45481


... so even with the wife here, I don't have much to complain about!


----------



## science

Some more... it's been a few days since I checked in...

View attachment 45482
View attachment 45483
View attachment 45484
View attachment 45485
View attachment 45486


The Shelley recording is #20 and #23. The Victoria recording - I really love Victoria - is _O Magnum Mysterium_.


----------



## science

Two more and I'm all checked in:

View attachment 45487
View attachment 45488


Last time I checked in, I'd started Solti's ring cycle. I finished it, but it took me three days....


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A set of Handel's arias, performed by Andreas Scholl and Akademie für alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major*
Julia Varady, Jane Eaglen, Susan Bullock, Trudeliese Schmidt, Jadwinga Rappe, Kenneth Riegel, Eike Wilm Sculte, Hans Sotin, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir, cond. Tennstedt









*_(No title!)_


----------



## nightscape

I'm on a bizarre Bruckner run right now. My ear is a bit more attuned to him now.

I was listening to 6 for a while, now I'm on 7. From Skrowaczewski's complete set.


----------



## bejart

Inspired by Weston's earlier post ---
Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Flute Quintet in D Major

Martin Sandhoff on flute with the Schuppanzigh Quartet: Anton Steck and Christoph Meyer, violins -- Jane Oldham, viola -- Antje Geusen, cello


----------



## Badinerie

Right now, its this little beauty picked up today in freshly pressed condition.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, I'm back on line again. Another DDS event?

Over the course of this afternoon:

*
J. S. Bach
Suite in E minor, BWV 996
Capriccio in B flat, BWV 992
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Toccata in E minor, BWV 914
Prelude, Fugue and Allegro in E flat, BWV 998*
Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord) [Philips (LP), 1981]

*Franz Schubert
Octet in F, Op. posth. 166, D. 803*
Berlinner Oktet, [Philips (LP), rec. 1975]

Schubert's Octet is such a lovely, lyrical work. In my twenties when this was new to me I'd have said this was the best chamber music in the world. Oh, the innocence of the young! This is a classical 'Viennese-style' reading, very civilised music-making indeed


----------



## Manxfeeder

Just finished *Haydn's Symphony No. 64.*

Bela Drahos on Naxos.

Then I'm joining nightscape's Bruckner run with his 6th smphony.

Furtwangler on Music & Arts. Too bad there's no first movement.


----------



## Vasks

_A Mozart Sammich_

*W.A. Mozart - Overture to "La clemenza di Tito" (Marriner/EMI)
Clementi - Piano Sonata in A, Op. 25, No. 4 (Crowson/Eloquence)
W.A. Mozart - Symphony #13 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Schönberg - String Quartet No.4. I'm feeling Schönberg power!!! I'm starting to appreciate this fella. Nothing like dodecaphonic music for lunch.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

also in the course of this afternoon:

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony No. 5 in B flat, WAB 105*
Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra [Naxos, 1997]

This was my Bruckner Symphony for June from the Tintner box set, but I found that, knowing it well because I have another version on CD, I have played it fewer times than I had intended. Goodness knows why, because this is a very fine performance and recording which I've enjoyed thoroughly this afternoon.

*Anton Bruckner
Quintet for strings in F major, WAB 112 
Intermezzo, for string quintet in D minor, WAB 113
String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111 
Rondo for string quartet in C minor*
Fine Arts Quartet with Gil Sharon, viola [Naxos, 2005]

I like these works, actually, they are easy on the ear without being profound chamber music.



> The String Quintet in F major, the String Quartet in C minor, along with the shorter Intermezzo in D minor and the Rondo in C minor are of a typically Viennese character, marked by sentimentality and sweetness, and the moods are for the most part light and ingratiating, even when Bruckner engages in serious counterpoint in the manner of Beethoven's late string quartets. Yet as pleasant as these works are, they are still modest efforts that are somewhat lacking in the skillful repartee and distinctive part-writing that are essential to the genre, and homophonic textures dominate many passages. Furthermore, it's apparent that Bruckner had little affinity for composing easygoing or intimate chamber music, for the breadth and scale of his ideas required a much bigger medium. Still, these pieces reveal important aspects of his development, for in them are found many of the same harmonic innovations and thematic devices that are more fully realized in the symphonies. The Fine Arts Quartet and violist Gil Sharon have recorded fully sympathetic and technically exquisite performances, and their reading of the string quintet is clearly the most engaging and revelatory of this disc. Naxos provides warm and resonant sound, with reasonably close microphone placement.
> Blair Sanderson, AllMusic


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Wagner*
Parsifal
Vienna Philharmonic
Sir Georg Solti conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, as Team of Salsa pummels the Chilean goalkeeper.


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, I'm back on line again. Another DDS event?
> 
> Over the course of this afternoon:
> 
> *
> J. S. Bach
> Suite in E minor, BWV 996
> Capriccio in B flat, BWV 992
> Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
> Toccata in E minor, BWV 914
> Prelude, Fugue and Allegro in E flat, BWV 998*
> Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord) [Philips (LP), 1981]
> 
> *Franz Schubert
> Octet in F, Op. posth. 166, D. 803*
> Berlinner Oktet, [Philips (LP), rec. 1975]
> 
> Schubert's Octet is such a lovely, lyrical work. In my twenties when this was new to me I'd have said this was the best chamber music in the world. Oh, the innocence of the young! This is a classical 'Viennese-style' reading, very civilised music-making indeed


Regarding that photo, one would just love to hand Leonhardt a nice big piece of cheesecake. Looks completely emaciated.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Regarding that photo, one would just love to hand Leonhardt a nice big piece of cheesecake. Looks completely emaciated.


"One toke over the line, Sweet Jesus."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4.*

I'm finally warming up to Furtwangler's interpretation of this symphony. The adagio has such concentration, there were times I almost had to remind myself to breathe.


----------



## science

View attachment 45506


Sony doesn't often make great covers, but that is pretty bad. It's almost as bad as a Philips cover, and that is really saying something.

The music isn't adversely affected...

(That is Richter playing Brahms' 2nd piano concerto and 1st piano sonata.)


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera


----------



## Weston

Note to Current Listeners: Some of us geezers have trouble reading the lettering on the pictures even when expanded. I'm not complaining; I appreciate seeing what you're listening to. I'm just not going to work too hard for it.



hpowders said:


> Regarding that photo, one would just love to hand Leonhardt a nice big piece of cheesecake. Looks completely emaciated.


I thought he looks just like Matt Frewer.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in G minor, Hob. 15/1; Piano Trio in G Major, Hob. 15/5;
Piano Trio in C Major, Hob. 15/C1 (Van Swieten Trio).


----------



## Morimur

*Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - (1989) Shahen-Shah*










It's difficult to escape the tight, almost rushed feeling characteristic of some of Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan's studio recordings. Unlike the Qawwali: The Vocal Art of the Sufis series, where the party takes its luxurious time in immersing itself in praising Allah, studio-recorded Nusrat can often feel rushed, as if the party was singing qawwali for the sake of the recording rather than for the sake of religious praise. Thankfully, 1989's Shahen-Shah is different. With Nusrat's voice in fine form and the recording providing the right touch of reverb, this CD leads listeners through an outstanding sample of qawwali. Nusrat's improvisational vocal work on "Kehna Ghalat Ghalat To Chhupana Sahi Sahi" is mind-boggling, and the ensemble is outstanding for the wall of beautiful melody it creates. Rich with spirit and grace. _-Karen Karleski_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 66, 67, 68*

Bela Drahos on Naxos


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Thought I'd give these a post of their own:
> 
> View attachment 45474
> View attachment 45475
> View attachment 45476
> 
> 
> These are great. In particular I enjoyed the works by Ligeti and Nono, but it's all very interesting.


That remarkable trio would make a great addition to the new "3 classic albums" series that DG have recently started:










(_hint, hint_ to anyone from DG who might be reading this)

playing now:










Bach's Cantata BWV 42 "On the evening of that same Sabbath"

For the Quasimodogeniti - Leipzig, 1725

Hermann Scherchen, cond.


----------



## Valkhafar

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76, 77, 103.
Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Szymanowski: Symphonies 2 & 4, Concert Overture*
Edward Gardner & the BBC Symphony Orchestra








I have given this disc my first listen and then listened to it for a second time. I found this disc to be thoroughly enjoyable and I will look into exploring this composer further in the future. This disc will definitely see more rotation in very near future.

*Beethoven: Symphony 4*
Celibidache & the Munich Philharmonic (1995 recording)








My first listen to Celibidache's interpretation. I must admit that his Ninth put be off listening to further Beethoven recordings featuring the Maestro, what works in many pieces (particularly Bruckner) doesn't in the Ninth.

The Fourth fares much better. Wonderfully recorded, the orchestra sound great and their grasp of the music and Celibidache's interpretation is impressive. I still prefer Carlos Kleiber's recording but this redeems Celibidache in terms of Beethoven and I will explore the remaining Beethoven symphonies he recorded in due course.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm not a big supporter of Kickstarter but sometimes the results just can't be argued with. Back in March 2013 Michael Samis started a campaign to raise the funds necessary to record his debut album and what an album! It's a recording of a long neglected Reineke Cello Concerto. It begs the question as to why this concerto has been so long neglected. Samis' playing is impeccable and at times breathtaking. The Reineke is the showpiece on this recording but every piece is a treasure. The last piece on the recording is a piece that features the cello and, believe it or not, a marimba. Now you would think a marimba and a cello just would not work but before you judge you should have a listen yourself. This is a 5 out of 5 stars recording in my book and I certainly would be willing to help Michael in any future Kickstarter campaigns if he can produce more recordings like this!










Kevin


----------



## bejart

Antoine Mahaut (1719-1775?): Sinfonia No.5 in D Major

Hubert Schoonbroodt conducting the Camerata Leodiensis


----------



## Morimur

*Baghdad Ensemble - (2003) Music from Mesopotamia*


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> Note to Current Listeners: Some of us geezers have trouble reading the lettering on the pictures even when expanded. I'm not complaining; I appreciate seeing what you're listening to. I'm just not going to work too hard for it.
> 
> I thought he looks just like Matt Frewer.


Yes. He does. I'd give anything to have no sagging neck, like them. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Kevin Pearson said:


> I'm not a big supporter of Kickstarter but sometimes the results just can't be argued with. Back in March 2013 Michael Samis started a campaign to raise the funds necessary to record his debut album and what an album! It's a recording of a long neglected Reineke Cello Concerto. It begs the question as to why this concerto has been so long neglected. Samis' playing is impeccable and at times breathtaking. The Reineke is the showpiece on this recording but every piece is a treasure. The last piece on the recording is a piece that features the cello and, believe it or not, a marimba. Now you would think a marimba and a cello just would not work but before you judge you should have a listen yourself. This is a 5 out of 5 stars recording in my book and I certainly would be willing to help Michael in any future Kickstarter campaigns if he can produce more recordings like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


This cello dude looks like he's in pain. I guess it's a tough piece.


----------



## senza sordino

Weston said:


> Note to Current Listeners: Some of us geezers have trouble reading the lettering on the pictures even when expanded. I'm not complaining; I appreciate seeing what you're listening to. I'm just not going to work too hard for it.


I read from my iPad mini, you can appreciate how small some of the lettering is on the images. Don't start typing everything written on the images on my account, however.


----------



## Skilmarilion

A long-ish list of some main listening over the past week or so ...

*Beethoven* - Symphony No. 6 in F major / S. Rattle, Berlin Philarmoniker

*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 7 in C major / M. Jansons, Leningrad Symphony

*Brahms* - Symphony No. 4 in E minor / O. Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

*Beethoven* - String Quartet No. 11 in F minor / Belcea Quartet

*Tchaikovsky* - Piano Trio in A minor / Lang Lang, Vadim Repin, Mishca Maisky

*Scubert* - String Quintet in C major / Takacs Quartet, Ralph Kirshbaum

*Mozart* - Piano Concerto No 18 in B-flat major / V. Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Brahms and a post-Brahmsian:

*Brahms
String Quartet Op. 51/2*
Quartetto Italiano, [Philips, rec. 1971]

I listened to this fine quartet after being reminded of its virtues at a Royal Northern College of Music chamber recital recently.










*Webern - Lieder
3 Gedichte (1899 - 1903)
8 frühe Lieder (1901 - 4)
3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Ferdinand Avenarius (1903 - 4)
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Richard Dehmel (1906 - 8)
4 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George (1908-09)
5 Lieder aus »Der siebente Ring« von Stefan George op. 3
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George op. 4*
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Eric Schneider (Piano) [DG, 2000]

Breathtaking Webern Lieder from the inestimable Christiane Oelze.


----------



## Novelette

SimonNZ said:


> That remarkable trio would make a great addition to the new "3 classic albums" series that DG have recently started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_hint, hint_ to anyone from DG who might be reading this)
> 
> playing now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach's Cantata BWV 42 "On the evening of that same Sabbath"
> 
> For the Quasimodogeniti - Leipzig, 1725
> 
> Hermann Scherchen, cond.


Simon, you're rocking those Bach cantatas! :cheers:


----------



## SimonNZ

Novelette said:


> Simon, you're rocking those Bach cantatas! :cheers:


Thanks, just one each morning. The perfect start to the work day, and my coworkers have even expressed enjoyment. On the downside playing at work means I can't listen closely or comment on strengths and weakness as much as I'd like (or at all recently) this pass through them all.

playing now:










Bach's Brandenburg Concertos - Philip Pickett, cond.


----------



## Guest

I've decided to listen to the Paavo Jarvi set of Beethoven symphonies the order the composer wrote them. With my busy schedule this will take a 2 or 3 days. First up:








Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 1 in C major Op. 21
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

And before I got around to posting this it was almost done so onto the next:








Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> This cello dude looks like he's in pain. I guess it's a tough piece.


He's stoned, too.


----------



## Blancrocher

Oliver Knussen and co in Elliott Carter's Dialogues, Boston Concerto, Cello Concerto, and Asko Concerto.


----------



## Guest

To wind down the evening:








Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 3 in E flat "Eroica", Op. 55
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## senza sordino

Brett Dean
Violin Concerto, called The Lost Art of Letter Writing. 
First Movement, Hamburg, 1854 is based on a letter between Brahms and Clara Schumann.
Second Movement, The Hague, 1882 based on a letter between Van Gogh and fellow painter Anthon Van Rappard
Third Movement, Vienna, 1886, based on a letter by Hugo Wolf to his brother in law Josef Strasser
Fourth Movement, Jerilderie, 1879, based on a letter written by Ned Kelly professing his innocence.

Testament, 12 violas of the Berlin Phil

Vexations and Devotions, for choir, children's choir, large orchestra and electronics. 








I'm really enjoying this CD. The longest CD I've ever heard at 86 minutes!


----------



## Novelette

Cherubini: Mass in F, "Di Chimay" -- Ruth Ziesak; Herbert Libbert; Riccardo Muti: Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Schumann: Overture, Scherzo & Finale, Op. 52 -- John Eliot Gardiner: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique

Dvořák: String Quartet #3 in D, B 18 -- Prague Quartet

Rameau: Zaïs -- Gustav Leonhardt: Le Petit Bande

Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #2 in F Minor, Op. 2 -- Bartholdy Piano Quartet

Boccherini: Flute Quintet #6 in E Flat, Op. 21 -- Alexis Kossenko & Quatuor Cambini

Lalande: Les Folies de Cardenio -- Christophe Coin: Ensemble Baroque de Limoges


----------



## opus55

Weston said:


> Note to Current Listeners: Some of us geezers have trouble reading the lettering on the pictures even when expanded. I'm not complaining; I appreciate seeing what you're listening to. I'm just not going to work too hard for it.
> 
> I thought he looks just like Matt Frewer.


This cover was particularly hard to read yellow lettering on orange background. I couldn't find a bigger picture on Internet. Anyways, I apologize!









Verdi: A Masked Ball

Maria Caniglia, Beniamino Gigli, Fedora Barbieri, Gino Bechi
Chorus of Orchestra of the Opera House, Rome
Tullio Serafin, Conductor

I think it's 1943 recording


----------



## Sid James

Today's listening went like this: 










*Brahms* _Violin Concerto_
- Arthur Grumiaux, violin with Concertgebouw Orch., Amsterdam under Eduard van Beinum (Eloquence)

Started with *Brahms Violin Concerto*, haven't heard it in ages. As with his first piano concerto, the soloist has to wait for a long introduction before taking up his bow. I got a lot out of this listen, the thematic unity is more apparent, and I love how that oboe solo at the start of the slow movement is a variation on an earlier theme. Brahms reserves the pyrotechnics for the final movement, as usual Hungarian, gypsy and dancy.

This was the last classic canonic concerto to leave the cadenza to the soloist. By the late 19th century, it became convention for the composer to write the cadenza. Brahms was amazed when he heard Joachim play his cadenza at the premiere of the piece. He noted in a letter later that the audience clapped into his coda. Now, that's like what they do in jazz after a big solo, they clap before the next bit comes along.

Speaking to that, Arthur Grumiaux plays Joachim's cadenza, which itself has become a convention (which seems a bit ironic given Brahms' decision to opt out of writing a cadenza himself). 










*Telemann*
_Suite in D major
Overture in B flat major, "Les Nations"
Violin Concerto in A major, "Les Rainettes"
Overture in G major, "La Bizarre"_
- Akademie fur Alte Musik, Berlin (First violinist: Stephan Mai) (cd 1 of double disc set, Harmonia Mundi label)

Over to the wonderfully quirky world of *Telemann*, exploring the first of two discs in this set. I like the contrasts in rhythm and dynamics here a lot. The *Suite "Les Nations" * has different movements taking on musics from various countries, the wierdest one was _Les Muscovites_, which with its wrong notes and out of sync rhythms did bring to mind Prokofiev in similarly comical moments. The *Violin Concerto "Les Rainettes"* also had some moments that took me by surprise. Is it fair to say that nobody in Baroque has anything on this guy in terms of surprises? Haydn might be seen as Telemann's successor for this type of thing. 










*J. Strauss II* 
_Blue Danube Waltz
Tritstch-Tratsch Polka
Emperor Waltz_
- Vienna PO under Karl Bohm
_Die Fledermaus - Overture_
- Bavarian State Orch. under Rafael Kubelik 
(DGG Virtuoso)

Having listened to *Die Fledermaus* yesterday, I listened to the overture here, more or less a medley of tunes from the operetta. Also took in *Blue Danube Waltz* and *Emperor Waltz*, both tie into my recent listenings. The former was famously admired by Brahms, the latter was arranged (or has a chamber arrangement attributed to) Schoenberg. His mastery of orchestration and skill at theme and variation form where particularly admired by these two. _Blue Danube_ always reminds me of Kubrick's_ 2001 _film, this was the other Strauss (apart from Richard) whose music was featured in it. 



MozartsGhost said:


> ...
> *Tchaikovsky*
> Concerto in D Major for Violin and Orchestra
> David Oistrakh, Violin
> The Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy conducting
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> The dictionary of musical invective has been enriched by the reaction of the famous Viennese music critic Eduard Hanslick to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto. "The violin is no longer played; it is yanked about, it is torn asunder, it is beaten black and blue . . . Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto brings us for the first time to the horrid idea that there may be music that stinks to the ear."
> 
> Although Hanslick has come down to posterity in the grotesque shape of Beckmesser in Wagner's _Die Meistersinger_, those who take the trouble to read some of his music criticism will discover that he was a brilliant, incisive, witty-and generally-uncannily accurate critic. Why then such a monumental error about a work that has become second nature to violinists and audiences alike? For one thing, Hanslick was a self-ordained defender of Brahms; Brahms and Tchaikovsky thoroughly disliked each other; and Brahms' own Violin Concerto had been premiered a brief year before Tchaikovsky's.


I had that very vinyl! Tchaikovsky is said to have memorised Hanslick's scathing critique, word for word. It affected him deeply. My understanding of Brahms and Tchaikovsky is largely limited to what Hanslick said, and also that its obvious how their violin concertos are very different. One writer said all they had in common was being in D. However, the song like slow movement of the Brahms does come close to aspects of Tchaikovsky to my way of thinking.

But reading recently about Brahms, and delving into his music, I learnt of another side to him. Hanslick wanted badly to put him firmly in the classicist camp, what became known as the Central German School (with Brahms, Schumann and Mendelssohn) to counter the New German School (Liszt, Wagner and others associated with it, like Bruckner). Brahms did say some nasty things about those guys, but at other times praised them. Liszt invited the young Brahms to be part of his school, as early on Brahms' music was viewed as difficult, but in any case he didn't feel comfortable in being a part of any clique or school. Brahms and Wagner also corresponded by letter, the tone being formal but respectful, and Brahms asked Wagner to send him one of his scores.

All up though this was a turf war instigated by Hanslick and Hugo Wolf, the head critics of the opposing camps. They set up this dichotomy, Wolf's most famous overstatement was that the cymbal clash in Bruckner's Symphony #7 was worth more than all of Brahms' symphonies put together. But there are quite a few commonalities amongst these guys, one is them all going back to the roots of music (eg. Bach and the Baroque). Another is in terms of influence, Brahms was influenced by Liszt to some degree, and I'd say he was just as influential as any of them (amongst those that carried on his ideas where Schoenberg).



TurnaboutVox said:


> ...
> *Anton Bruckner
> Quintet for strings in F major, WAB 112
> ...*
> Fine Arts Quartet with Gil Sharon, viola [Naxos, 2005]
> 
> I like these works, actually, they are easy on the ear without being profound chamber music...


The slow movement of Bruckner's Quintet does strike me as profound, or perhaps more accurately, sublime. The influence of Beethoven's late quartets come through in it, so too Renaissance choral music. The piece overall is quite varied though, there is a fair amount of lightness there - going back to Mozart and Haydn, I'd think - and also the feel of Viennese popular music of the time. I rank the quintet at the same levels of Bruckner's great contempoary in the field, Brahms. I haven't got the other Bruckner works though, but the recording I have is on Eloquence (I did an entry on it in my blog a while back, discussing the links with Beethoven's Op. 132, link below).


----------



## Valkhafar

Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956.
Melos Quartett, Mstislav Rostropovich.


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Rigoletto


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Sacred Songs, opp. 110, 138 no. 1-4
Radio Chorus Berlin, cond. Knothe


----------



## ArtMusic

The final CD in a series of Reies symphonies.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

ArtMusic said:


> The final CD in a series of Reies symphonies.


And what is your final verdict?


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Grand Sonata in C Major, Op.20, No.1

Kousay Mahdi Kaddouri, cello -- Peter Nagy, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

"In 27 Pieces: The Hilary Hahn Encores"

once again, both discs on full random

I wont keep posting it but I'll probably be playing randomly chosen (by the cd player) selections from this for half an hour or so most nights over the next couple of weeks


----------



## Weston

My connection was out during peak hours as usual. Hmmmm. Anyway, earlier this evening . . .

*Max Bruch: Concerto for clarinet & viola with orchestra, in E minor, Op. 88 *
Pascal Rophe / Orchestre Philharmonique De Liege Wallonie Bruxelles /Jean-Luc Votano, clarinet / Arnaud Thorette, viola









The clarinet for me is sometimes an unpleasant sound. I'm not sure why. I think it is almost too pure, like the simplest patch on a synthesizer, electronic and expressionless. (Sorry to any clarinetists reading this.) For me the viola is far more expressive in this work. I'd actually like to hear this arranged for viola and flute.

Aside from that, the two instruments have some animated conversations especially in the 3rd movement. There are nicer themes throughout than I am used to hearing from Bruch. Some are quite pleasant though not life changing. It doesn't always have to be life changing.

Then, more recently . . .
*
Eric Ewazen: Classical Concerto for tenor saxophone & orchestra*
Paul Polivnick / Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra / James Houlik, tenor saxophone









This work provides interesting orchestral colors with a rougher jazzier sounding sax than I've heard in other saxophone concertos (which is to say Debussy's) and cheerful common practice major triads, almost to the point of being a little more light and saccharine than I wanted this evening, almost in TV Western soundtrack territory if you can imagine that with a sax. That doesn't mean I didn't enjoy it. I'm just longing for something like the Bax symphony I heard last night.


----------



## Guest

I've been working my way through the complete symphonies of Hartmann on this excellent 3-disc SACD set. As always, Challenge Classics provides fantastic sound, matched by the virtuoso playing of the NRPO and its various conductors.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, Jeff, I'm sorry, they _always_ fail to disappoint me...


I wonder if you could hear the loud gasp from two junctions north on the M6?


----------



## Guest

I'm the first one up and before everyone else wakes up and ruins it for me I'm going to try to listen to these two:








Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 4 in B flat, Op. 60
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen








Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in F Major, Hob. 15/37; 
Piano Trio in F Major, Hob. 15/6 (Van Swieten Trio).


----------



## Badinerie

Getting into Beethoven's 7th before I go to the mother in laws for sunday dinner.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mozart's glorious misnamed Serenade for 13 Wind Instruments (misnamed because it was written for 12 wind instruments and string bass) in a lovely performance by the Albion Ensemble.


----------



## hpowders

A few more Mozart keyboard concertos to take me to the first World Cup Match today.
Yesterday it was the two A majors, #12 and 23 plus the C major, #21.

Today it will be # 25 and 26 to keep the festive mood alive! 

Mozart, Complete Solo Keyboard Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (1740-1770?): Flute Sonata in B Major, Op.1, No.3

Sabine Dreier, flute -- Irene Hagen, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

From the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center:

Schumann - Märchenerzählungen (Fairy Tales) for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 132. 
David Shifrin, clarinet; Paul Neubauer, viola; Gilles Vonsattel, piano

Dvorak - Quartet in A-flat major for Strings, Op. 105
Miró Quartet (Daniel Ching, Sandy Yamamoto, violin; John Largess, viola; Joshua Gindele, cello)

http://www.instantencore.com/music/player.aspx?ListItemId=5168792


----------



## Cheyenne

Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting the Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra in *Glazunov's first symphony*. I really love the work -- I know not exactly what its appeal is to me, but it is massive. I will be sure to spend some time looking for the greatest recording I can find.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cheyenne said:


> Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting the Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra in *Glazunov's first symphony*. I really love the work -- I know not exactly what its appeal is to me . . .


I have the same problem with Glazunoz's symphonies; I really like them, but I can't exactly say why. I got hooked in by Rozhdestvensky on Melodyia. Serebrier doesn't do it for me like his recordings do.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

I woke up with this in my head, so I'm giving it a spin.

I like the cover photo. In a time when young female violinists were posing suggestively or topless with their violin covering their private parts, this picture says, "I'm so good, I don't need those tricks to get your attention."


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Piano Quartet in C Minor, Op.32

Elisabeth Westenholz, piano -- Tutter Givskov, violin -- Lars Grunth, viola -- Asgar Lund Christiansen, cello


----------



## Badinerie

I agree. Its getting so that undressing someone with your eyes is a forgotten art form, not to mention strictly unnecessary.

Happy coincidence.


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "Distressed Innocence" (Thomas/Chandos)
Lawes - Consort Setts for Violls in Five Parts (Phantasm/Channel Classics)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Ursula Oppens in Carter's piano music; Frederik Prausnitz, Erich Leinsdorf & co in the Variations for Orchestra, Double Concerto, and Piano Concerto.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Violin Concerto*
> 
> I woke up with this in my head, so I'm giving it a spin.
> 
> I like the cover photo. In a time when young female violinists were posing suggestively or topless with their violin covering their private parts, this picture says, "I'm so good, I don't need those tricks to get your attention."
> 
> View attachment 45554


This was the first recording I had of Viktoria's. At the time I found the cover extraordinarily seductive. Her bare feet alone did it for me.








Right now I'm continuing my trek through the Jarvi set of Beethoven symphonies:







Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> I wonder if you could hear the loud gasp from two junctions north on the M6?


No, but the skies darkened in the north at 10:42, I did wonder :lol:. Here's more music that always fails to disappoint:

*Anton Bruckner
Quintet for strings in F major, WAB 112
Intermezzo for string quintet in D minor, WAB 113
String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
Rondo for string quartet in C minor*
Fine Arts Quartet with Gil Sharon, viola [Naxos, 2005]



> Originally posted by *Sid James*
> The slow movement of Bruckner's Quintet does strike me as profound, or perhaps more accurately, sublime. The influence of Beethoven's late quartets come through in it, so too Renaissance choral music. The piece overall is quite varied though, there is a fair amount of lightness there - going back to Mozart and Haydn, I'd think - and also the feel of Viennese popular music of the time. I rank the quintet at the same levels of Bruckner's great contemporary in the field, Brahms. (I did an entry on it in my blog a while back, discussing the links with Beethoven's Op. 132).


I gave this disc another listen this afternoon with Sid's comments in mind, especially as I wasn't sure that I entirely agreed with some rather damning comments in the AllMusic and ArkivMusic reviews on line. I think I allowed myself to be swayed by them and misjudged the Quintet (in which I did notice references to the late Beethoven string quartets, as well as, clearly, links to Bruckner's own symphonic writing.) You are right, Sid, the String Quintet is a more complex and profound work than I had suggested yesterday. I managed to get beneath its skin a little today.

*
Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 8 in E flat 'Symphony of a Thousand' *
City of Birmingham SO, Simon Rattle [EMI Classics,2010] 
John Relyea, Jane Henschel, Jon Villars, Birgit Remmert, London Symphony Chorus, Toronto Children's Chorus


----------



## Vasks

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 45560


LOL! I'd already planned to spin that disc tomorrow


----------



## cjvinthechair

Whew - a day off ! And some lovely music this evening to celebrate :

Robert Gazizov - Oboe Concerto 



Lukas Foss - Renaissance Concerto for flute & orchestra 



Roel van Oosten - Harp Concerto 



Paul Moravec - Shakuhachi Concerto 




Hope, if you're wondering what to listen to, one of these might appeal !


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1739-1781): Sinfonia in E Flat

Werner Ehrhardt leading Concerto Koln


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.23 in E Major, KV 590

Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani and Elisa Pegreffi, violins -- Piero Farulli, viola -- Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Complete Works for Violin & Piano, w. Laredo & Brown (rec.1989); Piano Sonatas, w. Lupu (rec.1970).


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Xaver Pokorny (1729-1794): Horn Concerto in D Major

Antonin Hradil directing the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Radek Baborek, French horn


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 15 in D Major, 'Pasotral' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## jim prideaux

Tamas Vasary and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in performances of Martinu's Sinfonietta Giacosa,Toccata e Due Canzoni and Sinfonietta La Jolla-very reminiscent of Poulenc...

reassured to read a couple of previous posts regarding Glazunov.....I also have found myself almost addicted to his symphonies without really being able to 'put my finger' on why!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling, for *Herrmann's* birthday (1911).


----------



## senza sordino

Some choral music to begin my Sunday,
Nanino, Allegri, Marenzio, Frescobaldi, Ugolini, Gabrielli








William Lawes








Mozart Symphonies 25, 28, 29








Mozart and Brahms clarinet quintets


----------



## bejart

Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda (1801-1866): String Quartet No.1 in E Minor, Op.61

Talich Quartet: Jan Talich and Petr Macecek, violins -- Vladimir Bukac, viola -- Petr Prause, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern*
3 Gedichte
8 frühe Lieder
3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Ferdinand Avenarius
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Richard Dehmel
5 Lieder aus »Der siebente Ring« von Stefan George op. 3
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George op. 4
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George (1908-09)
4 Gedichte op. 12
3 Lieder aus "Viæ inviæ" von Hildegard Jone op. 23
3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Hildegard Jone op. 25
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Eric Schneider (Piano) {DG, 2000]

Which is Disc 4 in the DG /Boulez complete Webern box set. This seems just right for a still warm summer evening.


----------



## ArtMusic

Kevin Pearson said:


> And what is your final verdict?


A great composer he was, of course. Worthy a student of Beethoven, and clearly showed his master's influence.

Excellent performance. Vibrant.


----------



## ArtMusic

An eight CD set with a book explaining the religous and political circumstances of the times when these pure music were written. All so very new sounding, even though they are hundreds of year old. Refreshingly new for sure.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Stefan Wolpe

*























Fantastic music, lots of individual character. I can see Wolpe's influence only increasing...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern
Langsamer Satz for String Quartet, (1905)
Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett, Op. 5 (1909)
Quartet for Strings (1905)
Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-1913)
Rondo for String Quartet (1906)
Satz for String Trio (1925)
Pieces (3) for String Quartet (1913)
Trio for Strings, Op. 20 (1927)
Quartet for Strings, Op. 28 (1936-1938)*
Emerson String Quartet, Mary Ann McCormick (soprano) [DG, 2000]

Which is Disc 5 in the DG /Boulez complete Webern box set. This is polished and well recorded, but for me lacks the excitement of the earlier Italian and LaSalle Quartet recordings (neither of which includes all of these works, though) - somehow it's a little too polished.


----------



## millionrainbows

science said:


> View attachment 45506
> 
> 
> Sony doesn't often make great covers, but that is pretty bad. It's almost as bad as a Philips cover, and that is really saying something.
> 
> The music isn't adversely affected...
> 
> (That is Richter playing Brahms' 2nd piano concerto and 1st piano sonata.)


I like the cover...I'll guess... is it an abstract painter, like Ellsworth Kelly or Barnett Newman?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria.*

I finally broke down and ordered this set. I probably should spend the money on new shoes, but heck, it's my birthday, so I'm blowing out a candle and making my wish come true.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Nielsen's Symphony No.1* performed by Sir Colin Davis & the London Symphony Orchestra.

It has been a long while since I last listened to this piece, it is nice to approach the recording with fresh ears.


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
Yvonne Loriod, Koor Van De Brt Bruxelles, Groot Omroepkoor Et Radio Symfonie Orkest Hilversum, cond. Reinbert De Leeuw









This has been a weekend for choral music! A truly magnificent work and a great performance.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 43 "God is gone up with a shout"

For Ascension Day - Leipzig, 1726

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

also: woke up this morning to an amazing piece on the radio which at first, while I was waking up, I thought must have been the kettle-drum battle from Nielsen's "Inextinguishable", but then realised _this was much more dramatic_, or so it seemed as I was being woken with a jolt

turned out to be a live recording of a work called "Spirals" by local composer Craig Utting, who frustratingly doesn't seem to have anything on cd yet - but its a name I'll be watching out for


----------



## Guest

I've heard a more anguished climax in the 10th's Adagio, but the 2nd is very well done.


----------



## bejart

Franz Alexander Possinger (1767-1827): String Trio No.2 in D Major, Op.36

Kontraste Koln: Sylvie Kraus, violin -- Christian Goosses, viola -- Werner Matzke, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Brevis.*

I don't like all of Pro Cantione Antiqua's Palestrina recordings, but this one is pretty good.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Benda (1709-1786): Sinfonia No.6 in C Major

Milan Munclinger conducting Ars Rediviva


----------



## Valkhafar

Mozart: Piano Quartets.
Paul Lewis, Leopold String Trio.


----------



## Guest

World class playing and sound quality.


----------



## Jeff W

Mozart's Piano Quartets No. 1 & 2 (K. 478 & 493). Bart van Oort plays the fortepiano, Tjamke Roelofs the violin, Bernadette Verhagen the viola and Jaap ter Linden the cello.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

If you are going to make mediocre Romantic music at least do it well, like this guy. Entertaining enough for a listening or two:






*Me like pretty Scherzo (starts at 22:27)*


----------



## SimonNZ

Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers - Christina Pluhar, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in F minor, Hob. 15/f1; Piano Trio in F Major, Hob. 15/6 (Van Swieten Trio).


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E
Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens, a violin concerto dedicated to Anne Sophie Mutter.


----------



## science

Here I go again, trying to be a cool guy with the fashionable music...

View attachment 45595


For now this is probably my second favorite Elliot Carter recording, behind Levine's Cage/Carter/Babbitt with Jasper John's _Three Flags_ on the cover.

View attachment 45596


And so my attempt to achieve cooldom flounders after only one album. Anyway, I like this Mendelssohn too, and I seem to have enough insulin to ingest it without harming myself.

Despite having no hope of redeeming myself after that, I submit:

View attachment 45597


New to me and _extremely_ interesting. I'm looking forward to getting to know this recording very well!

To conclude with something that will please most of us:

View attachment 45598


----------



## SimonNZ

Ernest Krenek's String Quartet No.1 - Sonare Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach, Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C Major (Helmut Müller-Brühl; Cologne Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773: Flute Concerto No.262 in C Minor

Balazs Mate leading Aura Musicale -- Benedek Csalog, flute


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Alexander Porfir'yevich Borodin: Symphonies 1-3*
Gerard Schwarz & the Seattle Symphony

Another wonderful disc courtesy of Naxos. These performances are rich and thoroughly enjoyable married with great production. This was my introduction to Borodin and whilst I enjoy other recordings, this still holds a special spot - nostalgia/introductory bias aside.


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> My connection was out during peak hours as usual. Hmmmm. Anyway, earlier this evening . . .
> 
> *Max Bruch: Concerto for clarinet & viola with orchestra, in E minor, Op. 88 *
> Pascal Rophe / Orchestre Philharmonique De Liege Wallonie Bruxelles /Jean-Luc Votano, clarinet / Arnaud Thorette, viola
> 
> View attachment 45544
> 
> 
> The clarinet for me is sometimes an unpleasant sound. I'm not sure why. I think it is almost too pure, like the simplest patch on a synthesizer, electronic and expressionless. (Sorry to any clarinetists reading this.) For me the viola is far more expressive in this work. I'd actually like to hear this arranged for viola and flute.
> 
> Aside from that, the two instruments have some animated conversations especially in the 3rd movement. There are nicer themes throughout than I am used to hearing from Bruch. Some are quite pleasant though not life changing. It doesn't always have to be life changing.
> 
> Then, more recently . . .
> *
> Eric Ewazen: Classical Concerto for tenor saxophone & orchestra*
> Paul Polivnick / Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra / James Houlik, tenor saxophone
> 
> View attachment 45543
> 
> 
> This work provides interesting orchestral colors with a rougher jazzier sounding sax than I've heard in other saxophone concertos (which is to say Debussy's) and cheerful common practice major triads, almost to the point of being a little more light and saccharine than I wanted this evening, almost in TV Western soundtrack territory if you can imagine that with a sax. That doesn't mean I didn't enjoy it. I'm just longing for something like the Bax symphony I heard last night.


Try changing to FIOS. I did. No problems over two years so far.


----------



## csacks

Cold, cloudy and dark Monday Morning. Chile was eliminated by Brazil in the Football World Championship, by penalties. What would be better than Beethoven´s 6th, by Leonard Bernstein and the Viena PO?


----------



## Vesteralen

*Mahler Symphony No 7 - Noseda / BBC Philharmonic*

It's funny, but every time I see a thread on "What's your favorite Mahler Symphony?", I put down #7, and I think I am usually the only one to do so.

I blame VANGUARD Records. When I was first getting into classical at age 18 or thereabouts, I belonged to one of those record clubs that used to flourish - you'd see their ads in every popular magazine. Most of them had a very limited offering of classical LPs, so I'd order almost anything I saw. VANGUARD had this 2LP set of Maurice Abravanel conducting the Utah Symphony in Mahler's 4th and the three inner movements of Symphony No 7 (they called it "Music of the Night" or something like that) all under the unfortunate title of "Mahler is Heavy". It had a color painting of an owl on the front.

Regardless of the title and the cover, I LOVED this set. It's an odd way to get to learn a symphony - from the inside out, as it were. I can't think of any other time that I got to know a symphony through the inner movements only. But, I've never lost my love for the seventh. Every time I hear it I say, "Bring it on, baby....Heavy!"


----------



## Morimur

*Ensemble de Musique Traditionnelle de Hue - (1995) Vietnam; Musiques de Hue*










An excellent disc of Vietnamese classical music. Recommended.


----------



## Orfeo

*Russia's Orientalism (and then some)*

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Symphonic Suite "Scheherazade," op. 35.
-Christopher Warren-Green, violinist.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Oriental Rhapsody, op. 29(*). 
Symphony no. V in B-flat major, op. 55.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov(*).
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.

*Alexander Borodin*
In the Steppes of Central Asia.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony in B minor "Manfred."
-Rod Elms, organist.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Yuri Simonov.

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*
Musical Tableaux "The Songs of Ossian."
-The State Radio Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolay Golovanov.

*Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev*
Symphony no. I in C major (*).
Symphonic Poem "Russia" (*).
Symphonic Poem "Tamara."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov (*).
-The State Radio Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolay Golovanov.

*Sergey Lyapunov*
Symphonic Poem "Hashish" (after the poem of A. Golenitsev-Kutuzov).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Ravndal

Messiaen - Preludes

Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## Vasks

*Panufnik - Heroic Overture (Horenstein/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Carter - Piano Sonata (Oppens/Cedille)
Zwillich - Bassoon Concerto (Goeres/New World)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Piano Sonatas, w. Lewis (rec.2001); Impromptus (Complete), w. Brendel (rec.1972 - '74).

View attachment 45615


----------



## Blancrocher

Ashkenazy & co in Mozart piano concertos (currently #15).


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.










#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Beethoven #Audite #AmadeusQuartet


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Keyboard Concertos #11-19.
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

For me the group of concertos #11-19 is the place I turn to most often when I listen to Mozart keyboard concertos. Delightful and disarming. Add #'s 21, 23 and 27 and my life is complete. 

Terrific period performances!


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C op. 21, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat op. 55 "Eroica"
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Cluytens


----------



## millionrainbows

Rameau. Music for kings, while I enjoy my hot dog.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C op. 21, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat op. 55 "Eroica"
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Cluytens
> View attachment 45619


I have this Cluytens set, too, and I got it for five dollars or something. Definitely a good set to have. Liner notes were in French, though.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Sei solo for unaccompanied violin BWV 1001 - 1003
By Isabelle Faust [violin], on Harmonia Mundi









Wonderful performance. This disk is a present I got; I already had the performance of Christine Busch, and although I have not yet done a side to side comparison, it really is a great rendition.

Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas opus 5 no 1, opus 5 no 2, opus 69
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Pierre Fournier [violin], on Deutsche Grammophone


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## rrudolph

Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass. 1840-1860"








Cage: A Room/She is Asleep/In a Landscape/7 Haiku/Totem Ancestor/2 Pastorales/And the Earth Shall Bear Again/Waiting/For M.C and D.T.








Perle: Pantomime, Interlude and Fugue/Fantasy-Variations/Six New Etudes/Suite in C/Short Sonata








Babbitt: 3 Compositions/Duet/Semi-Simple Variations/Partitions/Post-Partitions/Tableaux/Reflections/Canonical Form/Lagniappe


----------



## julianoq

Listening to Bruckner's 8th with Wand conducting the NPR. One of my favorite interpretations.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-Flat Major, 'Les Adieux' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## jim prideaux

Dutoit, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra performing Honegger 3rd/4th symphonies, Pacific 231 and Rugby.......
vivid, almost aggressive interpretation and recording!


----------



## senza sordino

You're going to think of me as a dork, but it's true. I've painted the interior doors, and this morning I put on new door handles. I was listening to *Handel Concerti Grossi Op 6*. I was half way through before I realized I was installing new door handles listening to Handel. 








and afterwards, one of my favourite *Beethoven Violin Concerto* performances. Francescatti vn with Bruno Walter, Columbia Orchestra








along with Sibelius Violin Concerto with Oistrakh


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahler - Symphony No. 5 (Karajan). Karajan is not my default mahlerian (if he can be even called so), but I haven't got any good recording of the symphony on CD and this one is on YT in HD, so I cannot resist, plus I like the cover.  I do not think I have ever listened to Karajan doing Mahler, so perhaps I should make up my mind myself, not only rely on good Mahlerian's opinion, as reliable as he is. 










Best regards, Dr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> Ernest Krenek's String Quartet No.1 - Sonare Quartet


I should investigate this Krenek set - I found the Sonare Quartet to be sympathetic interpreters of Hindemith's string quartets.

*Webern
2 Stücke für Violoncello und Klavier (1899)
3 kleine Stücke für Violoncello und Klavier op. 11
Cello Sonata (1914)*
Oleg Maisenberg (Piano), Clemens Hagen (Cello)

*Satz für Klavier (~1906). Lebhaft
Sonatensatz (Rondo) für Klavier (~1906)*
Gianluca Cascioli (Piano)

*4 Stücke f. Violine u. Klavier op. 7*
Oleg Maisenberg (Piano), Gidon Kremer (Violin)

*Kinderstück f. Klavier (1924)
Klavierstück (1925)
Variationen für Klavier op. 27*
Krystian Zimerman (Piano)
[DG, 2000: Complete Webern CD6]

Excepting the early pieces for piano and the 1899 stücke for cello and piano, which only go to emphasise Webern's capacity to compose sumptuous works using a late-romantic tonal palette, these works are masterpieces of brevity. Blink and you'll miss one.

*Zemlinsky
String Quartets Volume 2
No. 1 in A, Op. 4 (1896)
No. 2, Op. 15 (1913)*
Escher String Quartet [Naxos, 2014]

A second outing for this excellent new disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 44 "They will put you under banishment"

For Exaudi - Leipzig, 1724

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Sid James

*Tchaikovsky *_Symphony #4_
- NBC Symphony Orch. under Erich Kleiber (live rec. 1948) (Tahra)

A journey from fate to hope, *Tchaikovsky's Symphony #4 *was a breakthrough piece for him and the first work he composed under the patronage of Nadezhda von Meck. Its dramatic trumpet fanfare underpinned by a drumroll serves as a unifying motto, and its almost as memorable as that in Beethoven's 5th.

*Erich Kleiber's* performance does things with the piece that I've never heard before, particularly in terms of rhythm. This recording was done after the war, just before he returned to Europe which he had left in the mid-1930's. Kleiber saw the end of an era when giving a concert featuring Berg's music in 1934, and in the following year he conducted a performance of Wagner's Tannhauser, signaling the beginnings of Wagnerisation of German musical life. For Kleiber that was the beginning of the end, and he didn't return until the late 1940's. He worked extensively in the Americas, including a long stint in Argentina. When he died in his sixties of a heart attack, people wept in the streets of Buenos Aires.

I look forward to listening to the rest of this disc - music by Handel and Schubert. 










*Rachmaninov* _Piano Concerto #2_
- Georges Cziffra, piano with New Philharmonia Orch. under Gyorgy Cziffra Jnr. (EMI)

Onto an oldie but a goodie. Georges Cziffras accounts of the Grieg and *Rachmaninov* concertos make sense to me now, given how both composers where influenced by Liszt. This is one of my favourite works by Rach.










*Elena Kats-Chernin* _Piano Concerto #2_
- Ian Munro, piano with Tasmanian SO under Ola Rudner (ABC Classics)

Finishing with another piano concerto by Australian *Elena Kats-Chernin*. It's a mix of influences, with the light of the Southern Hemisphere coming to mind. Even the slow movement, a tribute to the composers' mother who was terminally ill at the time, comes across as looking back on memories as something to sustain and hold onto, rather than to wallow in. A bluesy feel mixes with Chopin, whose piano music her mother liked playing.

The piece has a lyrical quality and shimmering orchestration, appropriate for the playing style of pianist Ian Munro. Its less about pyrotechnics and more about subtlety and I love it.



TurnaboutVox said:


> ...
> I gave this disc another listen this afternoon with Sid's comments in mind, especially as I wasn't sure that I entirely agreed with some rather damning comments in the AllMusic and ArkivMusic reviews on line. I think I allowed myself to be swayed by them and misjudged the Quintet (in which I did notice references to the late Beethoven string quartets, as well as, clearly, links to Bruckner's own symphonic writing.) You are right, Sid, the String Quintet is a more complex and profound work than I had suggested yesterday. I managed to get beneath its skin a little today.
> 
> ...


I'll add that I've got quite a bit of fondness for that, since way back when I heard it in a concert, the other work on the bill being Brahms' String Sextet #1 (another favourite!). I probably mentioned that before here anyway. In any case, on my better days I try not to be too hard on critics/writers on music. As Saint-Saens said "there is nothing more difficult than talking about music." He would know, being a writer on music (not only of music) himself. Its hard to boil down the essence of a piece, or performance. Impossible, words can only substitute, and often what we're doing is giving a glimpse of our experiences. But a glimpse can have its uses I think into that complex world in our minds that responds to music.



senza sordino said:


> You're going to think of me as a dork, but it's true. I've painted the interior doors, and this morning I put on new door handles. I was listening to *Handel Concerti Grossi Op 6*. I was half way through before I realized I was installing new door handles listening to Handel.


That's great, and I bet Georg Frederic had exactly that in mind when composing them. You are a remarkable New Door Handelian!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Guest

It was a work day (like everyday but Sunday) but I managed to listen to these while driving:








Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen








Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

I was reminded, listening to the 8th, that I love this work and should come back to it more often. I enjoy it more than the 1st, 2nd, or 4th symphonies.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chamber music by Debussy (Quartetto Italiano & co), and Carter (Contemporary Chamber Ensemble).


----------



## bejart

Johann Christoph Vogel (1756-1788): Sinfonia Concertante in C Major

Jean Philippe Rouchon conducting the Maurice Ravel Chamber Orchestra -- Alfred Hertel, oboe -- Cornelia Slepicka, bassoon


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite enjoyed this disc. Valentini traveled in an elite circle of composers, performers, and patrons in Baroque Rome. He studied with Giovanni Gabrieli and Giovanni Bononcini, whose work I was listening to the other day. He played violin under Corelli performing Handel, traveled in the circle of Cardinals Benedetto Pamphili, Pietro Ottoboni, & Carlo Colonna... major patrons of the arts and music, as well as 
Prince Michelangelo Caetani. He is mostly known for his such as this collection of concerti grossi for 4 violins.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Maggie Teyte: French Songs*









I just got this delightfully-exotic Francophone treasure in the mail today. I found out of its existence from the very generous recommendation of a TC member.

Everything I've heard so far is absolutely enchanting: Duparc's "_Chanson triste_" and "_Extase_" are stunningly and devastatingly gorgeously sung. "_Asie_" from Ravel's_ Scheherazde_ is so colorfully exotic that it literally took my breath away.

The recordings on the two-cd set are from the early-to-mid forties. The sound is somewhat flat, but it doesn't dampen my enthusiasm for Teyte's highly-individuated singing and portamenti _in. . . the. . . least_.

I don't recall the last time I found a recital cd so utterly charming the first time around (aside from anything by Callas, Schwarzkopf, Sutherland, or Baker).


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johann Sebastian Bach *(1685-1750)
Six "Brandenburg Concertos"
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Neville Marriner

From the liner notes:

"Bach's Brandenburg Concertos were not composed for the Margrave of Brandenburg," claimed Professor Dart, "nor are they concertos as Handel or Corelli would have understood the term. They form part of the large repertory of chamber music which Bach wrote for performance on Sunday evenings during the winter at the ducal court of Cothen, where he spent some of his happiest and most fruitful years of his musical life. Bach made substantial changes to nearly all of them when he was preparing his fair copy for presentation to the Margrave of Brandenburg in 1721; but today's performances attempt to reproduce these works in their first versions, which belong to the tradition of evening concerts heard at the court of Versailles during the later years of the reign of Louis XIV."


----------



## Cosmos

Scriabin - Piano Sonata 8 (my favorite of the late sonatas)
- Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Rhythm

Listened and studied #3 with score, this evening. 
I'm hooked on scores, so the reserves will have to give a little!

Mahler Symphony #3 | Riccardo Chailly
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, RSO Berlin






​
For weeks now, I've wondered about that peculiar image of Chailly on the cover. What's he doing with that baton? Well, it's not a baton: consider he's brushing his teeth :lol: in full tux.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Sweeter Then Roses: Restoration Theatre Songs" - Catherine Bott, soprano


----------



## Weston

dholling said:


> *Russia's Orientalism (and then some)*
> 
> *Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
> Symphonic Suite "Scheherazade," op. 35.
> -Christopher Warren-Green, violinist.
> -The Philharmonia Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.
> 
> *Alexander Glazunov*
> Oriental Rhapsody, op. 29(*).
> Symphony no. V in B-flat major, op. 55.
> -The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov(*).
> -The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.
> 
> *Alexander Borodin*
> In the Steppes of Central Asia.
> -The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.
> 
> *Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
> Symphony in B minor "Manfred."
> -Rod Elms, organist.
> -The London Symphony Orchestra/Yuri Simonov.
> 
> *Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*
> Musical Tableaux "The Songs of Ossian."
> -The State Radio Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolay Golovanov.
> 
> *Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev*
> Symphony no. I in C major (*).
> Symphonic Poem "Russia" (*).
> Symphonic Poem "Tamara."
> -The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov (*).
> -The State Radio Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolay Golovanov.
> 
> *Sergey Lyapunov*
> Symphonic Poem "Hashish" (after the poem of A. Golenitsev-Kutuzov).
> -The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


What a great list!

Now that I'm thinking on it, isn't it a bit weird to speak of Russian Orientalism? You can't get much farther east than Russia (though I do understand much of it might be considered Occidental and they were expanding during the time), many of the lands they were getting all exotic about are south of them. Maybe the movement should have been called Australism. I wonder if the Russians had their own term for it.


----------



## Valkhafar

Mozart: La clemenza di Tito.
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden.
Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Guest

This disc (and Karajan's live Mahler 9th) went a long way to convince me that CDs could actually sound pretty good back in '90 or so; thus, I bought my first CD player shortly after that. It still sounds pretty good today!


----------



## senza sordino

Kabalevsky 
Colas Breugnon, The Comedians, Romeo and Juliet







Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto #2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 45659
> 
> 
> I just got this delightfully-exotic Francophone treasure in the mail today. I found out of its existence from the very generous recommendation of a TC member.
> 
> Everything I've heard so far is absolutely enchanting: Duparc's "_Chanson triste_" and "_Extase_" are stunningly and devastatingly gorgeously sung. "_Asie_" from Ravel's_ Scheherazde_ is so colorfully exotic that it literally took my breath away.
> 
> The recordings on the two-cd set are from the early-to-mid forties. The sound is somewhat flat, but it doesn't dampen my enthusiasm for Teyte's highly-individuated singing and portamenti _in. . . the. . . least_.
> 
> I don't recall the last time I found a recital cd so utterly charming the first time around (aside from anything by Callas, Schwarzkopf, Sutherland, or Baker).


Seek out some of her lighter records too, especially her charmingly erotic version of Perichole's _Tu n'es pas beau_.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Byzantine Chant" - Marie Keyrouz


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


Michelagnolo *Galilei*, 
_Intavolatura di Liuto_ - Works for Lute
Anthony Bailes
Ramee (ouThere Music)

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Galilei @Outheremusic


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Symphony No. 35 in D Major, 'Haffner' (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).









A really joyous and sonorous interpretation by Kubelik. Highly recommended.


----------



## MagneticGhost

A little Gubaidulina chamber music...
In Croce for Bayan and Cello
Silenzio for bayan, violin and cello
Sedben Worte (Seven Words) for cello, bayan and strings.

Kliegel, Moser, Rabus, Camerata Transsylvanica, Selmeczi

This is the first time I've heard the accordion used in 'Art' music.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to a Brahms Chamber Music marathon with this complete works box set:








Currently on the Clarinet Sonatas, played by Jörg Demus & Karl Leister


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Flute Sonata in A Major, Op.2, No.7

Musica ad Rhenum: Jed Wentz, flute -- Tis Marang, bassetto -- Marcelo Bussi, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

I was also in the mood for some of Brahms' chamber music last night. Decided to go with the Cello Sonatas. I never grow tired of this disc. Mstislav Rostropovich played the cello and Rudolf Serkin played the piano.









I listened next to the four Flute Quartets No. 1 - 4 (K. 285, 285a, 285b & 298). Marc Grauwels played the flute, Ulka Gonriak played the violin, Paul Declerck played the viola and Luc Dewez played the cello.

Also on this disc is the Adagio & Rondo For Glass Harmonica, Flute, Oboe, Viola & Cello In C Major K. 617. Dennis James played the Glass Harmonica, Marc Grauwels played the flute, Paul Declerck played the viola and Joris van der Hauwe played the oboe. Trippy little piece featuring an instrument not heard very often.









Lastly, I turned to something on a much larger scale, Mozart's Great Mass in C Minor, K. 427. Nicol Matt led the Chamber Choir of Europe. The orchestra was the Camerata Würzburg, Jens Wollenschläger played the organ. Soloists were Valentina Farcas and Annemarie Kremer as sopranos, Daniel Sans as tenor and Christof Fischesser as Bass.


----------



## Andolink

I've been comparing two highly regarded performances of *Gabriel Fauré's* two _Cello Sonatas (Op. 109 and Op. 117)_.

Alban Gerhardt, cello
Cecile Licad, piano








and

Peter Bruns, cello
Roglit Ishay, piano








What most interested me about doing this comparison was the fact that the Bruns/Ishay performance uses period instruments while the Gerhardt/Licad uses modern ones. I like both versions very much and really can't say it's better one way or the other. I think they're equally valid approaches each with their own plusses and minuses.

Other listening:

*J. S. Bach*: _'In allen meinen Taten', BWV97_; _'Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'_, BWV177; _'Es ist das Heil uns kommen her', BWV9_ 
Hana Blažíková, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki









*Hermann Suter*: _String Quartet No. 3 in G major, Op. 20 _
BeethovenQuartett









*Robert Schumann*: _String Quartets_ from _Op. 41_-- _No. 1 in A minor_ and _No. 2 in F major_
Eroica Quartet


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schmidt*: _Concerto for Piano (left hand) in E-flat major_
Markus Becker, piano
NDR Radiophilharmonie, Hannover/Eiji Oue


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Beautiful & Bad*

































Subtle, searching, touching. . . fine and fluent musical intelligence all over the place.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Andolink said:


> *Franz Schmidt*: _Concerto for Piano (left hand) in E-flat major_
> Markus Becker, piano
> NDR Radiophilharmonie, Hannover/Eiji Oue
> 
> View attachment 45692


I've got to hear the _Schmidt Piano Concerto _again. I haven't heard it in years. I didn't know about the CPO performance of it. The _Piano Concerto_ always seems to get eclipsed by Schmidt's _Fourth Symphony _or _Notre Dame _when I reach for Schmidt on the shelf. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Badinerie

Been listening to old favourites.









No talking on this version the first I ever heard. although I do have other versions with the Speeches.









Great lp sounds stunning through me floor standing Tannoys...


----------



## Blancrocher

The Takacs Quartet in Haydn; Howard Shelley in Clementi.


----------



## Blancrocher

MagneticGhost said:


> This is the first time I've heard the accordion used in 'Art' music.


You may (I repeat, "may") be interested in Aulis Sallinen's preludes and fugues for solo accordion. I like them anyways, God help me.


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Il prigionier superbo" (Vlad/Arts)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio #27 in C (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #25 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Orfeo

*In Memoriam (for the most part)*

*David Diamond*
Symphonies nos. II & IV.
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*Richard Strauss*
Symphonic Poem "A Hero's Life."
-Leon Spierer, violinist.
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan.

*Boris Parsadanian*
Symphony no. I in C Minor "To the Memory of the 26 Commissars of Baku."
-Klara Kadinskaya, soprano.
-The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Otar Taktakishvili*
Symphonic Poem "Mysyri."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Otar Taktakishvili.

*Bela Bartok*
Symphonic Poem "Kossuth."
-The San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Herbert Blomstedt.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Symphonic Ballade "Grazhyna" op. 58.
-The Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra/Theodore Kuchar.

*Sir Arnold Bax *
In Memoriam.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/(Sir) Vernon Handley.

*Philip Sainton*
Symphonic Poems "The Island" & "Nadir."
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Matthew Bamert.

*Patrick Hadley*
The Tree So High.
-David Wilson-Johnson, baritone.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus/Matthew Bamert.


----------



## csacks

It will be Beethoven´s String Quartets, by the Amadeus Quartet. At the momento, No. 11 "Serioso". Very nice, one of my favorites
The box, from itunes, is a complete delight, and the photo of the cover is mind-blowing


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.7*
Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Berliner Philharmoniker








A glorious recording of a divine symphony. :angel:


----------



## Alypius

Istvan Kertesz / London Symphony, 
_Dvorak: Complete Symphonies / Tone Poems / Overtures / Requiem_ (Decca, reissue: 2014)

This morning (before the World Cup begins): Symphonies 5, 6 & 7










This arrived about 6 weeks ago, and I continue to absorb the performances. Dvorak's symphonies 1-6 were much, much less familar to me. I've come to appreciate especially #6 with its grand gestures, its full-bodied romanticism. I had read over the years how superior this performance was, how Kertesz breathed fresh life into these works. That assessment seems right on the mark. I had Kubelik's performance with the Berliner Philharmoniker for 8 and 9 and thought they were fine -- and they are fine -- but Kertesz's readings are quite remarkable across the board.


----------



## Orfeo

Weston said:


> What a great list!
> 
> Now that I'm thinking on it, isn't it a bit weird to speak of Russian Orientalism? You can't get much farther east than Russia (though I do understand much of it might be considered Occidental and they were expanding during the time), many of the lands they were getting all exotic about are south of them. Maybe the movement should have been called Australism. I wonder if the Russians had their own term for it.


I see where you're coming from. The listing reflects more on the composers' state of mind with images of the East (and the South) than on matters of geography. And it was not uncommon for the Nationalist (or Russian Five) composers and some of their followers to communicate such imagery through music (think of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Sadko" or Balakirev's "Islamey"). Besides, Russia is remarkably a vast, diverse country, almost a continent in itself (stretching from the Baltic to the Pacific, from the Arctic Ocean to borders of China, Mongolia, Kazakhstan) and with its often turbulent history (like its conflicts with the Tatars in the South). It's little wonder why Russian music is unique and uniquely complex (and diverse).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

No hollow sentimentality here. My head is just _buzzing_ with lovliness.

So, its kind of like: You're_ at _work; but_ not _at work. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## opus55

SPOHR: String Sextet in C Major


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Satie* death day (1925).


----------



## Bas

Yesterday evening:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Concerto for Horn no. 4 in E-flat k495, Concerto for Oboe in C k314, Concerto for Bassoon in B-flat k191, Concerto for Horn in D k368b
By Katharina Jansen [oboe], Dona Agrell [bassoon], Teunis van der Zwart [horn], Freiburger Barock Orchester, Petra Müllejans [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Today is a bit of a Schubert day:

Franz Schubert - Impromptus D899, D935, Piano Sonata D664, Moments Musiceaux, 
Piano Sonata D960
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Schubert - Winterreise 
By Mark Padmore [ten.] & Paul Lewis [piano], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## LancsMan

*Strauss: Die Frau Ohne Schatten* Behrens, Domingo, Runkel, Van Dam, Varady, Jo and the Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Sir George Solti on Decca








Ah, some music (after 11 nights music free camping in Kent, England, where I've got a bit sun burned!).

And what music. I must say Richard Strauss is a great favourite of mine. This opera is quite a favourite musically (the libretto by Hugo von Hofmannsthal is perhaps not one of my favourites - but who cares when it draws out such music).

You are pitched straight into a a fantastical world. There is just so much musical interest in this opera, with a wide range of mood.

This is an excellent performance - but the only one I am familiar with.


----------



## Janspe

I discovered John Adams' violin concerto today. What a fascinating piece of music! I stumbled upon it when I read about a young violinist called Chad Hoopes whose first CD included the Mendelssohn concerto (surprise surprise...) and the Adams. Now I'm listening to a second interpretation I found, the one by Gidon Kremer which was actually the premiere recording.

I love the feeling of discovering a new piece and getting all excited about it - happens quite rarely these days...


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahler - Symphony No. 6 (Jansons/BRSO). Next step in my Mahler journey. I have listened to this one a few times, so it should not be totally unfamiliar to me. Again, not my usual Mahler conductor (I haven't got one yet actually, but whenever I can, I listen to Abbado or Haitink), but Jansons in not bad, I believe.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## senza sordino

I got up this morning and watched on TV *Hansel and Gretel, Humperdinck * this production was on BC public TV some months ago. I finally got around to watching it. I really enjoyed it. This was a production from Dresden, sung in German with English subtitles.








then on the stereo my CDs
Strauss 
Don Quixote and a Symphonic Fragment








Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphoses, Four Last Songs


----------



## Mister Man

Mahler Symphony No. 2


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 45702
> View attachment 45703
> 
> 
> The Takacs Quartet in Haydn; Howard Shelley in Clementi.


Blanchrocher, do you own several Op. 76 versions? If so, which is your favourite?

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in E Major, Hob. 15/34 (Van Swieten Trio).


----------



## satoru

Brahms concertos: Bernstein with Zimerman, Kremer, Maisky. Going through my iTunes library for track with 0 play count (down to 4,500 from 5,000, but still ~470 hours to go).


----------



## satoru

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Blanchrocher, do you own several Op. 76 versions? If so, which is your favourite?
> 
> F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in E Major, Hob. 15/34 (Van Swieten Trio).
> 
> View attachment 45718


I have this performance, too! At first, I was surprised by the sound of piano-forte used here, but immediately drug into the music. I love this trio  What's your take on this performance? Just curious.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Latest listening in my on-going Webern-fest is some of his orchestral music:
*
Anton Webern:

Passacaglia für Orchester op. 1
5 Sätze op. 5 (orchestral version)
6 Stücke für Orchester op. 6
Fuga (Ricercata) a 6 voci (J.S. Bach, arr. Webern)
Deutsche Tänze D 820 Nr. 1-3 (Schubert, arr. Webern)
Im Sommerwind (Idyll für großes Orchester)*
BPO, Boulez [DG, 2000]

If a 6-disc box set could be counted as a single choice for the BBC's desert island, this would be coming with me. If I could slip in the Quartetto Italiano's Webern 'Sämtliche Werke für Streichquartett', then so much the better!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Karl Böhm's magnificent recording led me to recognize that yes, indeed... _Die Jahreszeiten_ is one of Haydn's masterworks!

:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

opus55 said:


> SPOHR: String Sextet in C Major


Love his Octet in E major.









Right now though I have this on and chilling out...


----------



## Vaneyes

"Caruso", w. The Pav & Dalla (Modena, 1992).


----------



## Guest

Some elegant Couperin this afternoon.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 45 "It has been told to you, man, what is good"

For the 8th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## bejart

Fortunato Chelleri (ca.1690-1757): Sinfonia in B Flat

Vanni Moretto conducting the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Sid James

*Peter Sculthorpe*
_Earth Cry
Irkanda IV *
Small Town **
Kakadu
Mangrove_
- Sydney SO under Stuart Challender with *Donald Hazelwood, solo violin and **Guy Henderson, oboe (ABC Classics)

When *Peter Sculthorpe *was very young, he met Percy Grainger. The older Australian composer advised him to "look to the North." It took a while for Sculthorpe to figure out what Grainger meant by that - to learn from the countries to Australia's North, that is Asia.

Sculthorpe would develop a lifelong fascination with the music of the Asia-Pacific region, with important visits to Bali and Japan. He developed a long lasting friendship with Japan's Toru Takemitsu as a result of this. Takemitsu was one composer whose music Sculthorpe admired, others included Mahler, Ives and Varese.

I can go on at length about the works here, its one of my favourite discs. Sculthorpe blends East and West, as well as Australia's unique Aboriginal heritage, to express in music the country's landscapes, seascapes and histories. This disc has representative works from two decades of his output, from the 1960's to 1980's.

The early breakthrough piece *Irkanda IV* features the trademark drone sounds, delicate layering and percussive elements. At its heart is a funeral march that contrasts with a macabre tango. The desolate musical portrait of Australia's bush doubles as a requiem for the composer's father.

*Small Town* has the classic bird sounds as well as a quotation of The Last Post, poignantly evoking memories of Australia's war dead. Its not surprising how Aaron Copland admired this work.

*Earth Cry* takes on concerns with the environment, Australia's ecosystem being very diverse but also one of the most fragile on the planet.

*Kakadu* is a portrait of a specific place in Australia's North, quoting an Aboriginal song, and the composer wrote it before he actually went to Kakadu. He said it would have been very different had he seen Kakadu before composing it, but was glad he didn't (this is similar to Rachmaninov composing _Isle of the Dead_ before seeing the actual painting). The tribal rhythms here give way to a central section evoking birds in a lake or flooplain. Then, the song which has a tragic feel, comes in. But the end is uplifting, and Sculthorpe has said that he finds it difficult to end a work on a note of despair. He is an optimist.

Finally, *Mangrove* again has those drone sounds, evoking the flatness and vastness of these places. Here, he incorporates an element of gagaku, sounds and rhythms that don't sound jarring despite going against Western conventions, the feeling is one of stasis and remoteness.

I said I could go on and I did. So I will just list the rest of this session's listening. I also countinued the *Telemann* set and finished the *Erich Kleiber *disc.

*Telemann*
_Overture in D major, "Jubeloratorium fur die Hamburger Admiralitat"
Suite "La Musette" in G minor_
- Akademie fur Alte Musik, Berlin (First violinist: Stephan Mai) (from cd 2 of double disc set, Harmonia Mundi label)










*Handel* _Bérénice, overture_
*Schubert* _Symphony #3_
- NBC Symphony Orch. under Erich Kleiber (live recording, 1946) (Tahra)


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel, Arne and Lampe arias - Emma Kirkby, soprano, Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Furtwangler/BPO 1942 Beethoven IX*










I love this reading. It just savors with unorthodoxy. It easily gets the laurels for the most dramatically-intense second and last movements I've ever heard.


----------



## Mahlerian

Badinerie said:


> Right now though I have this on and chilling out...
> 
> View attachment 45721


You inspired me...
Debussy: Images
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas


----------



## dgee

Something short and very pretty for quiet moment on a rainy day:






The effect of the depressed sustain pedal at the end with harmonics ringing on is quite special. Then some of the Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - I'm not a huge Cage fan but I love gamelan


----------



## opus55

Zemlinsky: String Quartets


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Apéritif._









_
Plat principal._


----------



## Cosmos

First, Busoni on Schoenberg: "Concert Interpretation on Op. 11 no. 2"










Now, Schoenberg on Busoni: Berceause Elegique transcribed for 9 instruments


----------



## Valkhafar

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg.
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.
Rafael Kubelík.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 545

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann* 
Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54 
*Strauss *
Burlesque in D Minor for Piano and Orchestra

Rudolf Serkin, Piano
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting

From the liner notes:

"People compose for many reasons," Schumann wrote: "to become immortal; because the pianoforte happens to be open; to become a millionaire; because of the praise of friends; because they have looked into a pair of beautiful eyes, or for no reason whatsoever."

. . . .

Ernest Hutcheson reports hearing Strauss play his piano sonata is E-flat in his early days at Weimar and wonders aloud why "so well equipped a pianist did not give more of his talent to the instrument."

Of what he did give, _Burlesque_ is the most important music. It was written when Strauss was still in his Brahmsian stage, at the age of 21.

. . . .

"We want no child prodigy," his parents decided. "Rudolf must first become an artist."

And so in 1936, having first become an artist, Mr. Serkin made his debut in America as solo pianist at a Coolidge Music Festival in Washington, D.C. Since then, for twenty years, he has ever more deeply established his position as one of the world's greatest artists of the piano. He is still the artist _first_, as his parents prescribed, but also last and always.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 6 in A Major, Op. 30, No. 1
Rubinstein, Anton: Piano Concerto No. 5


----------



## Guest

Disc 11 out of 19 today. While I sometimes prefer the thunder of a huge French instrument, I have to say that these Silbermann organs have amazing clarity.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ivan Fischer leading a stunningly attractive cast in a 2006 production of Cosi fan tutte.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have been listening to Bernstein's Mahler 6 from his first cycle a lot in the last 15 hours.









Tempo of the opening movement is perfect! If only other recordings were _this_ speed. In terms of clarity, I find that the strings are not always sounding together, but who cares really, this is am exciting performance! Bernstein produced still one of the best Mahler cycles from the era when he was only _just_ becoming a big name composer.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berio: Ritorno degli snovidenia for cello and orchestra, Chemins II for viola and orchestra, Chemins IV for oboe and orchestra, Chorale for violin and orchestra, Points on the curve to find... for piano and orchestra








Pierre Strauch, cello
Jean sulem, viola
Laszlo Hadady, oboe
Maryvonne Le Dizes, violin
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## Badinerie

The "The Place and Time of Your Music" Thread just reminded me of this. So I got it out.
Its well worn but I'll never part with it. 'Cours, if I found a copy in as new condition...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

On to the opera, which is, on balance, my favourite Ring opera, though I do get a bit fed up with the Norns "So far on The Ring" business at the beginning. For this opera, Karajan replaced the rather inadequate Jess Thomas with Helge Brilioth, who is a good deal better (whatever happened to him?). The rest of the cast is fabulous, Dernesch in radiant form again, Janowitz luxury casting as Gutrune,well paired with Stewart as her brother, Ludwig superb in her scene as Waltraute, Keleman continuing his superbly malevolent Alberch, though Ridderbusch's beautiful bass is possibly better suited to nobility than villainy.

Orchestral playing, as for the other operas in the set, is absolutely gorgeous. As for Dernsech's Immolation Scene, it's a bleeding chunk I can listen to again and again.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> The "The Place and Time of Your Music" Thread just reminded me of this. So I got it out.
> Its well worn but I'll never part with it. 'Cours, if I found a copy in as new condition...
> 
> View attachment 45734


It was re-issued some time ago by Sony on a lovely disc, containing some of her other CBS recordings. Worth seeking out.

http://www.amazon.com/Berlioz-Nuits-Sacred-Handel-Mendelssohn/dp/B0000029PH/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1404289292&sr=1-2&keywords=steber+berlioz


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Tafelmusik, Production I - 
Trio in E-Flat Major for two Violins & B.c.;
Solo in B minor for Flute & B.c.;
Conclusion in E minor for two Flutes, Strings & B.c.;
Production II - Overture - Suite in D Major for Oboe, Trumpet, Strings & B.c.
(Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## Jeff W

Got my night's listening started with Mussorgsky's 'Pictures At An Exhibition' in the original version for piano as played by Vladimir Ashkenazy. Also included is Ashkenazy conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra in his own orchestration of said work. Very different than the usual Ravel version that gets played most often.









Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade, Russian Easter Festival Overture and Capriccio Espagnol came up next in my listening. Eugene Ormandy led the Philadelphia Orchestra in all three.









Finishing up now with Beethoven's Symphonies No. 1 & 3. Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in G Major, D 77

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazzari, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 45735
> 
> 
> 
> On to the opera, which is, on balance, my favourite Ring opera, though I do get a bit fed up with the Norns "So far on The Ring" business at the beginning. For this opera, Karajan replaced the rather inadequate Jess Thomas with Helge Brilioth, who is a good deal better (whatever happened to him?). The rest of the cast is fabulous, Dernesch in radiant form again, Janowitz luxury casting as Gutrune,well paired with Stewart as her brother, Ludwig superb in her scene as Waltraute, Keleman continuing his superbly malevolent Alberch, though Ridderbusch's beautiful bass is possibly better suited to nobility than villainy.
> 
> Orchestral playing, as for the other operas in the set, is absolutely gorgeous. As for Dernsech's Immolation Scene, it's a bleeding chunk I can listen to again and again.


The orchestral response Karajan gets in his _Gotterdammerung_ is the lushest and most majestic I've ever heard. I just bask in it every time I put it on. Dernesch's Brunnhilde is certainly more vulnerable and human-sounding to my ears that a lot of the other stentorian declamations I hear with other famed performances. . . and Janowitz?-- 'butter.'


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


Richard *Strauss*, 
_Eine Alpensinfonie_ 
F.Welser-Möst
BR Klassik

#morninglistening #RichardStrauss @BR_Kultur #WelserMoest


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Ashkenazy Sibelius Five & En Saga*









Ashkenazy's Philharmonia Sibelius Fifth has the most beautifully-articulated climax in the first movement I've ever heard-- also among the most powerful. It cascades wonderfully, without sounding forced or affected. The horns just fill up the entire room.

His _En Saga_ is absolutely gorgeous in his meticulous attention to detail.

The engineered sound on both performances is magnificent.


----------



## Vasks

*Smareglia - Overture to "Oceana" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Respighi - Suite in E (Adriano/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Estonia's Neglected Classics*

*Artur Kapp*
Symphony no. I "Quasi una fantasia."
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vallo Jarvi.

*Eugene Kapp*
Symphony no. II (1954).
Piano Concerto(*).
-Matti Reimann, pianist.
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi(*)/Kyrill Raudsepp.

*Villem Kapp*
Symphony no. II in C minor (1955).
-The BBC Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi.

*Lydia Auster*
Suite from ballet "Tiina."
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Heino Eller*
Five Pieces for Strings(*).
Violin Concerto.
-Victor Pikaizen, violinist.
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Peeter Lilje.
-The Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi(*).

*Artur Lemba*
Symphony in C-sharp minor (1908).
-The Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Kaljo Raid*
Symphony no. I (1944).
-The Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Lepo Sumera*
In Memoriam.
-The Estonian Symphony Orchestra/Eri Klas.

*Eduard Tubin*
Violin Concerto no. II in G minor.
Three Pieces, Capriccio, Meditation, Ballade, Violin Sonatas I & II(*).
-Zelia Aumere-Uhke, violinist.
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Gunnar Staern.
-Arvo Leibur, violinist(*).
-Vardo Rumessen, pianist(*).


----------



## rrudolph

Feldman: For Frank O'Hara








Feldman: The Viola In My Life IV/Instruments II








Cage: Four 4


----------



## SimplyRedhead

Amazing Yuri Bashmet with Victor Tretyakov playing Bruch's double concerto. Captivating beauty in the complete simplicity.


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos 5 and 3










They normally sound too thick and heavy to my ears but not today. Started with No. 5 on the way to my office then continuing on to No 3.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Bruckner: Symphonies Nos 5 and 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They normally sound too thick and heavy to my ears but not today. Started with No. 5 on the way to my office then continuing on to No 3.


--
Right on.

I especially love Karajan's treatment of the first two movements of the Bruckner Third.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873 version)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, cond. Tintner


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Consecration Cantata for the Rellingen Church (1756) - 
'Bereite dich, Andacht, auf Psalter und Lieder';
Messiah (1759) - 'Sing, unsterbliche Seele'; 'Sinfonia' 
(Wolfgang Zilcher; Borchert-Rohwedder; Künzler; Off; Trox; Vokalensemble der Rellinger Kantorei; Salzburger Solisten; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg).









This record came in today. A wonderful, light and transparent historical performance treatment, with excellent soloists.


----------



## Vesteralen

I'd never listened to the original piano versions of these before. Wish I'd never seen that turkey "Song of Norway". Maybe I would have given Grieg the respect he deserves a long time ago.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern*

*5 Orchesterstücke* (1913)
*Symphony op. 21
Variationen für Orchester op. 30*
Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

*3 Orchesterlieder* (1913-14)
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

*Das Augenlicht op. 26*
Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, BBC Singers

*Cantata No. 1 op. 29*
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Pierre Boulez, Berlin PO, BBC Singers

*Cantata No. 2 op. 31*
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Gerald Finley (Bass); Pierre Boulez, Berlin PO, BBC Singers

Another tranche of sublime Webern, this time some more orchestral works, including songs and the two Cantatas. I was thinking this morning as I walked to work, it is a long time since I found this composer 'difficult' to access or enjoy.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Celebrating the countries of some fine Wimbledon winners today:
Romania - Doina Rotaru, Symphony no. 3 'Spirit of Elements' 



 (part 1)
Bulgaria - Vasil Belezhkov, Concerto for classical & electric guitar 



 (1st movement)
Switzerland - Othmar Schoeck, Cantata 'Vom Fischer un syner Fru' 



Canada - Marjan Mozetich, Passion of Angels concerto for 2 harps
Serbia - Stanko Sepic, Stabat Mater 



 (part 1)

The last 2, particularly, are real favourites of mine...do give them a try if you feel adventurous !


----------



## jim prideaux

Borodin-Symphonies 1-3 performed by CSR Symphony Orch conducted by Gunzenhauser......

an inexpensive recording on the Naxos label that has actually given me hours of pleasure-interestingly, although it is the second symphony that receives the greatest acknowledgement it is the first, a fresh work of vitality and 'good humour' that I personally favour!
Am now considering investigating the symphonies of Rimsky Korsakov.......


----------



## worov




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

no. 27 + Rondos for Piano & Orchestra










no. 5 + Rondos for Piano Op. 51

I haven't seriously set about to listening to Beethoven for a while... and he is due. I think more Beethoven later today.

Or if I drink a bit too much with the barbecue this evening... it will be Hank Williams, Muddy Waters and The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Winterreisender

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> no. 27 + Rondos for Piano & Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. 5 + Rondos for Piano Op. 51
> 
> I haven't seriously set about to listening to Beethoven for a while... and he is due. I think more Beethoven later today.
> 
> Or if I drink a bit too much with the barbecue this evening... it will be Hank Williams, Muddy Waters and The Rolling Stones.


Careful Miss Cavalieri. 'Beautiful-But-Dangerous' demands abstention from alcohol and lots of Omega three fatty acids. _ ;D_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Cavalieri


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 46 "Behold and see, if there be any sorrow"

For the 10th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Jonathan Sternberg, cond.


----------



## Cosmos

Right now, the finale of Mahler's 7th, cuz I want something to cheer me up






Then, Liszt's Fantasy and Fugue on BACH (the piano version)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A veritable _orgy_ of British Violin sonatas. Oh, and quite a good French one!

*Arnold Bax
Violin Sonata No 1* (1910, rev. 1920 and 1945)
*Two movements* (discarded) from VS#1
*Violin Sonata No. 3* (1927)
Laurence Jackson, Ashley Wass [Naxos 2006]










*Delius
Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth.* (1892)
*Violin Sonata No.1* (1905-14)
*Violin Sonata No.2 *(1923)
Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano) [Sony, 1997]










*Elgar: Sonata for Violin and Piano, Op. 82
Fauré: Sonata for Violin and Piano, Op. 13 *
Elmar Oliveira, Robert Koenig [Artek, 2004]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Tchaikovsky: Pathetique, First Movement*






Svetlanov is on_ fire _at 09:29+.

_So exciting_.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

...and to finish:

*Bridge: Violin Sonata (1932)*
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2013]

..which is much the most adventurous work here. Bridge's violin sonata is so coherent and well crafted, it's a shame it isn't better known.










*Bridge
String Quartet No. 2 in G minor*
Maggini Quartet, [Naxos, 2005]

A magisterial account of this immensely attractive quartet. I have never been disappointed by a Maggini Quartet recording yet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*More First-Movement Greatness*






Szell's first movement of the Haffner just makes my heart _SWELL_.

If anyone knows of a more vivacious performance, please,_ please _let me know.

Utterly delightful in every way.


----------



## csacks

Beethoven Piano Trios, almost all of them. It has been an energetic day, full of inspiration. I will need something to sleep tonight after so much heroic period. A nice record, from a, at least to me, unknown trio. A good discovery


----------



## Mahlerian

Franck: Symphony in D minor
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Monteux
Stravinsky: Petruska
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Monteux


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37

Otto Klemperer conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra --- Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Symphony #3
I've never heard this before today. I played it twice, the CD got to the end and I just hit play again. This symphony hasn't really made a big impression.


----------



## Guest

Ikon, from Harry Christophers and the Sixteen. A collection of mostly modern works in the medieval style.










I'm digging this quite a bit more than last time around - about 1 year ago.


----------



## Novelette

Beethoven: Nameday Overture, Op. 115 -- Kurt Masur: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

Schumann: Allegro & Introduction for Piano and Orchestra in D Minor, Op. 134 -- Peter Röse; Kurt Masur: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

Gossec: String Quartet #4 in D, Op 15 -- Quatour Ad Fontes

Haydn: Feldparthie in F, H 2/44 -- Consortium Classicum

Vachon: String Quartet #3 in F Minor, Op. 5 -- Quatuor Cambini

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 -- Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## bejart

Novelette said:


> Gossec: String Quartet #4 in D, Op 15 -- Quatour Ad Fontes
> Vachon: String Quartet #3 in F Minor, Op. 5 -- Quatuor Cambini


I'm liking your string quartet choices tonight ---








Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.2 in B Flat

Franz Schubert Quartet with Julius Berger on 2nd cello: Florian Zwiauer and Harvery Thurmer, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, viola -- Vincent Stadlmair, cello


----------



## Guest

Magnus Lindberg - Cello Concerto, etc










Oops. This one seems well out of my comfort zone, and may remain there. I clicked "buy" impulsively when I saw the bargain $4 album price on iTunes, rather than sample the tracks first.

Oh well - now that it's purchased I'll be listening to it once a year or so. Maybe I'll grow to like it. Or maybe I'll find the music has other uses - like scaring the kids in the neighborhood!

If anyone here likes this music, please speak up. I'm easily swayed!

PS - I survived the Cello Concerto with no visible signs of damage.


----------



## opus55

Glazunov: Symphony No. 3
Bax: Symphony No. 1


----------



## dgee

BPS said:


> Magnus Lindberg - Cello Concerto, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. This one seems well out of my comfort zone, and may remain there. I clicked "buy" impulsively when I saw the bargain $4 album price on iTunes, rather than sample the tracks first.
> 
> Oh well - now that it's purchased I'll be listening to it once a year or so. Maybe I'll grow to like it. Or maybe I'll find the music has other uses - like scaring the kids in the neighborhood!
> 
> If anyone here likes this music, please speak up. I'm easily swayed!
> 
> PS - I survived the Cello Concerto with no visible signs of damage.


Yeah- the 1st cello concerto (he's written another one recently) is OK, a bit spikier than some of his other music. If you want something by him that's more in a general comfort zone (mostly tonal, melodic, some touches of modernism) try the clarinet concerto or violin concerto - they've both proved quite popular.

But if you want a noisy, rock/metal inflected blowout listen to his Kraft (1985) - it's soo 80s


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Flute Trio in A Major, Op.78

Clive Conway, flute -- Christine Croshaw, piano -- Charles Tunnell, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

*Szymanowski*: Works for Violin & Piano, w. Kramer & Durcan (rec.2005); Piano Works, w. Anderszewski (rec.2004).


----------



## Vaneyes

senza sordino said:


> Elgar Symphony #3
> I've never heard this before today. I played it twice, the CD got to the end and I just hit play again. This symphony hasn't really made a big impression.
> View attachment 45757


It may be the recording. If it's affordable and convenient, give BBCSO/A. Davis (NMC) a try.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have been listening to Bernstein's Mahler 6 from his first cycle a lot in the last 15 hours.
> 
> View attachment 45729
> 
> 
> Tempo of the opening movement is perfect! If only other recordings were _this_ speed. In terms of clarity, I find that the strings are not always sounding together, but who cares really, this is am exciting performance! Bernstein produced still one of the best Mahler cycles from the era when he was only _just_ becoming a big name composer.


Lenny's M6 opening (not entire movement), is too fast for my liking. Same with his DG. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I listened to this in the car today. Meh...I prefer Helen Grimaud's new recording of it.


----------



## science

I take a break from my most uncouth behavior to confess to listening to some music.

View attachment 45764


Yes, sadly, this is where I am as a listener. Someday, hopefully, I will have moved beyond the warhorses as performed by the Titans of Early Stereo, but for now I am still here. I could of course try to rush right on to premature enlightenment, but I would fool no one.

View attachment 45765


Foolhardy though I know it is, I am going to venture a little honesty for a change. This is fine music, I really enjoyed it. I guess it's not "challenging" enough for the true connoisseur of the modern (really I was trying to be honest but at this point my habits are hard to control), so they are destined to be forgotten if they haven't been forgotten already, but all three works here pleased _me_. (Probably couldn't have insulted them more if I'd tried.)

View attachment 45766


Very big deal. To most of you this is elevator music of course, but actually there is some nice polyphony here, and some interesting harmonies to boot. Well, interesting to donkeys like me. But whatever. I like it, and them that don't like it can leave it alone.

View attachment 45767


More of the same. Even when I listen to Renaissance music, I have no more class than this.

View attachment 45768


Or if I elevate myself toward HIPPIness, it's still with the likes of Gardiner and DG.

I have one excuse - I'm still fairly new at this - but of course for being new I am to blame. I am to my shame as a minnow to the oceans. But I enjoy myself, so I'm sort of like Rambo too.


----------



## SimonNZ

Would that everyone were so un-hip.

playing now:










Respighi's Piano Concerto - Konstantin Scherbakov, piano, Howard Griffiths, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Respighi is one of the few Italian composers I really do like. Best since...Monteverdi!

I'm going to spend the rest of the day exploring the music of Gustav Mahler....again starting with that 6th symphony recording I posted the other day.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten - Cantata misericordium, Op. 69*
LSO & Chorus, Benjamin Britten, Peter Pears (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

*Hindemith - Die Junge Magd Op. 23b & Des Todes Tod Op. 23a*
Gerd Albrecht; Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin; Gabriele Schnaut, Gabriele Schreckenbach

Sombre, but beautiful, early morning listening


----------



## tastas

Mozart Symphonies No. 34 & 41, played by the Academy of Ancient Music. Led by Jaap Schröder and Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Lenny's M6 opening (not entire movement), is too fast for my liking. Same with his DG. :tiphat:


Wait till you hear Ashkenazy's! That recording, for me, is a little too much in the fast side!


----------



## dgee

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Respighi is one of the few Italian composers I really do like


Splutter! As a composer of avant garde you say this!! I know Italy had a few pretty rough centuries there and many might have thought them out for the count, but Dallapicolla, Nono, Berio, Scelsi, Castiglioni, Donatoni, Gervasoni, Sciarrino, Fedele, Romitelli - c'mon! :0


----------



## omega

Antonio Vivaldi, _6 Flute Concertos (opus 10)_
Lisa Beznosiuk, transverse flute | Trevor Pinnock conducting The English Concert


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Mandolins in G Major

Antonio Janigro leading I Solista di Zagreb -- Anton Ganoci and Ferdo Pavlinek, mandolins


----------



## Vesteralen

*Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress (conclusion)*

I pulled this out of my Vaughan Williams EMI set at random. I enjoyed this more than any VW vocal music outside of Symphony No 1.

Boult, in the rehearsal excerpts, seems a lot more authoritative than I would have imagined.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto, first movement--- best main theme ever!









"The Crusaders in Pskov"









"School for Scandal Overture"









"Second Essay for Orchestra"

First Symphony


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dgee said:


> Splutter! As a composer of avant garde you say this!! I know Italy had a few pretty rough centuries there and many might have thought them out for the count, but Dallapicolla, Nono, Berio, Scelsi, Castiglioni, Donatoni, Gervasoni, Sciarrino, Fedele, Romitelli - c'mon! :0


Okay okay...but they were mediocre (at best) from Monteverdi until Repighi!!! :lol:

Now listening to Stravinsky symphonies.


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Fantinitza" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Messager - Three Waltzes (Duo Crommelynck/Claves)
Madetoja - Symphony #2 (Rautio/Finlandia)*


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay okay...but they were mediocre (at best) from Monteverdi until Repighi!!! :lol:
> 
> Now listening to Stravinsky symphonies.
> 
> View attachment 45780


No, but really, I'm sure you'll love you some Nono. Consider him the Italian Ligeti.

Edit: Also, Corelli, Vivaldi, and Verdi said, "What?"


----------



## rrudolph

Starting my 4th on the 3rd (even though the resolution of independence was actually approved on the 2nd):

Piston: Sonatina for Violin & Piano/Copland: Sonata for Violin and Piano/Ives: Sonata #4 for Violin and Piano "Children's Day at the Camp Meeting"/Copland: Nocturne/Baker: Blues








Williams: Hymn to New England/Copland: Buckaroo Holiday from Rodeo/Grofe: Mississippi Suite/Ives: The Housatonic at Stockbridge/Hanson: Maypole Dances from Merrymount Suite Op. 31/Bernstein: Times Square 1944 from On the Town/Nelson: Savannah River Holiday Overture/McDonald: Fiesta from San Juan Capistrano/Kern: Mark Twain: Portrait for Orchestra







(I will admit, this one is a bit kitschier than I would normally listen to, but what the hell...since I've somehow managed to avoid having to play a concert of this kind of stuff this year, I may as well listen to someone else play it!)

Thomson: Lousiana Story Suite/Rorem: Symphony #3/Schuman: Symphony #7/Hanson: Symphony #6/Schuller: Symphony 1965/MacDowell: Suite #2 Op. 48 (Indian Suite)








Ives: Holidays Symphony/Unanswered Question/Central Park in the Dark


----------



## Bas

I've been working through this new arrival, it really is a marvellous box. I am impressed and I must say: this is the first serious challenge for my Gulda set. Eschenbach's Mozart is intelligent, elegant, never overdone, very classical, yet not too sweet. Excellent.









Particularly impressed with the Am sonata, no. 8 K. 310!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
Don Giovanni

Don Giovanni - Cesare Siepi, bass
Donna Anna - Birgit Nilsson, soprano
Donna Elvira - Leontyne Price, soprano
Don Ottavio - Cesare Valletti, tenor
Leporello - Fernando Coena, bass
Zerlina - Eugenia Ratti, soprano
Masetto - Heinz Blankenbur
The Commendatore - Arnold van Mill, bass

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Vienna State Opera Chorus
Erich Leinsdorf conducting

From the liner notes:

In the course of one of the weekly broadcasts of the Metropolitan Opera quiz, a guest panel was challenged to identify the origins of the following words of praise for a celebrated opera:
_"Is it possible to find anything more perfect than every piece in it?"
"It dominated my life like a luminous apparition and a kind of revelatory vision."
"I would kneel before this precious relic [the manuscript].
. . . . He is the greatest . . . the master of them all, the only composer with as much
science as genius, and as much genius as science . . ."_

The work, of course, was Mozart's _Don Giovanni_. And the words of praise were spoken by composers. But which ones? As a member of that panel, with a more than fair acquaintance with the writings of composers, I know that among those who have expressed admiration for _Don Giovanni _were Haydn, Rossini, Gounod, Beethoven, Berlioz, Tchaikovsky, Wagner, Richard Strauss, Brahms, Mahler of course, Mendelssohn, Busoni, Chopin (who wrote his famous variation on _"La ci darem la mano"_ at the age of 17), Grieg and Paul Dukas,.

But lacking the quotations in the original tongue, it was akin to being asked who hailed the sun as the "golden orb of the sky." Homer? Virgil? Shakespeare? Milton? Dante? It might be any or all. Eventually, it turned out, the cited quotations belong with the names of Wagner, Gounod and Rossini.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> I've been working through this new arrival, it really is a marvellous box. I am impressed and I must say: this is the first serious challenge for my Gulda set. Eschenbach's Mozart is intelligent, elegant, never overdone, very classical, yet not too sweet. Excellent.
> 
> View attachment 45786
> 
> 
> Particularly impressed with the Am sonata, no. 8 K. 310!


I like this set. . . but I like it disgustingly-sweet as well._ ;D_


----------



## Badinerie

Our 13 year old daughter is off to France with her school tonight for a week. Songs of the Auvergne is called for.
I have Victoria De Los Angeles and Frederica Von Stade singing these too, but the lovely Veronica Gens is soothing my parental nerves this evening.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Die Schöpfung


----------



## Orfeo

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony no. III in D minor (1940-1942).
Symphony no. VIII.
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. II in D major (1897-1898).
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. IX "Sinfonia Visionaria" (1955-1956).
-Satu Vihavainen, soprano.
-Gabriel Suovanen, baritone.
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir/Ari Rasilainen.

*Qunihico Hashimoto*
Symphony no. I in D major (1940).
-The Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra/Ryusuke Numajiri.


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: ...explosante fixe...
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## Vesteralen

*Mahler - Symphony No. 4 - Bernstein/NYPO *from 60-CD Bernstein Symphony set

Having cut my teeth on Abravanel's version, I would still say Bernstein's compares very favorably. It's certainly more nuanced. I prefer Netania Davrath as soloist, though.

Anyway, still my 2nd favorite Mahler Symphony..............


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Janacek's* birthday (1854).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I listened to this in the car today. Meh...I prefer Helen Grimaud's new recording of it.


That Rattle body language is poor. Zimerman is not a LP.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mustonen just popped into my head, so he's on the runway--*Scriabin* (rec.2011); *Shostakovich, Alkan* (rec.1990).


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Le marteau sans maitre
Yvonne Minton, Ensemble Musique Vivante









The score has been put up by Universal Edition here.

Minton has a less "blank" voice than Summers, who did the DG version, which gives the piece a different color, though both work quite well. The ensemble plays very well here, though not with the same level of laser-sharp precision in rhythm and intonation of the EI. Still a stunning work.


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart Keyboard Concertos #'s 12 and 17.
Alfred Brendel
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

As fine as a Mozart keyboard concerto collaboration can be.
Alas, will never be expanded beyond a few CD's due to Mackerras' passing.

If you love Mozart, this is a must!!!


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 45796


Schubert: Symphony No. 1
Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Cosmos

Great discovery I made today: Taneyev's Op. 1, Cantata "John of Damescus" (also called "A Russian Requiem")


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Messiah (1759) - Part I - 'Sing, unsterbliche Seele'; Sinfonia
(Wolfgang Zilcher; Borchert-Rohwedder; Künzler; Off; Trox; Vokalensemble der Rellinger Kantorei; Salzburger Solisten; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg).


----------



## jim prideaux

Balakirev 1st Symphony-Svetlanov conducting the USSR Symphony Orchestra......recording also includes the two tone poems 'Russia' and 'Tamara'.

the andante of the symphony is quite marvellous!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just had to put this on again.

_Il Turco in Italia_: Act I, Scene ii, enter Maria Callas: _Per piacere alla signora-No, mia vita, mio tesoro_:

Fiorilla: "You should always be silent, and never suspect anything. . . You must play deaf. . . you must play blind. . . and you dare to threaten me, mistreat me, frighten me!. . . Get out of here. To punish you I want to have a thousand lovers always by me to act crazy night and day. Amuse myself at liberty."

I always laugh out loud at that part. . . So cute, so wicked, so irresistible. Calabrese's voice as well; the way he delivers his feckless pleadings really add to the flavor. . . Totally great.

The build-up to the girl fight-- wonderfully-fun comic misadventure. Rossini, the comedic genius: to the manner born; Callas, his most charming and captivating expositor, at her loveable best.

She's so underrated as a commedienne. . . and not just for the gaffes in some of her interviews.


----------



## LancsMan

*Janacek: Kata Kabanova* Elisabeth Soderstrom, Petr Dvorsky, Nadezda Kniplova, Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca








Fantastic opera by Janacek (the greatest opera composer of the twentieth century? I might just have to admit Janacek's operas are in many ways greater than Richard Strauss's operas - and this pains me as a Strauss fan!)

Isn't Elisabeth Soderstrom's voice ideal for Janacek. And of course Charles Mackeras conducting Janacek is bound to be top notch.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Fantastic opera by Janacek (the greatest opera composer of the twentieth century? I might just have to admit Janacek's operas are in many ways greater than Richard Strauss's operas...

Love Janacek... but greater than Strauss? Umm... no.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven String Quartets Op 131 and 135 as performed by the VPO conducted by Lenny.....

in some respects an odd recording-versions of the quartets for string orchestra, recorded live and really enjoyable-lovely sound!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 45798
> 
> 
> I just had to put this on again.
> 
> _Il Turco in Italia_: Act I, Scene ii, enter Maria Callas: _Per piacere alla signora-No, mia vita, mio tesoro_:
> 
> Fiorilla: "You should always be silent, and never suspect anything. . . You must play deaf. . . you must play blind. . . and you dare to threaten me, mistreat me, frighten me!. . . Get out of here. To punish you I want to have a thousand lovers always by me to act crazy night and day. Amuse myself at liberty."
> 
> I always laugh out loud at that part. . . So cute, so wicked, so irresistible. Calabrese's voice as well; the way he delivers his feckless pleadings really add to the flavor. . . Totally great.
> 
> The build-up to the girl fight-- wonderfully-fun comic misadventure. Rossini, the comedic genius: to the manner born; Callas, his most charming and captivating expositor, at her loveable best.
> 
> She's so underrated as a commedienne. . . and not just for the gaffes in some of her interviews.


Isn't Calabrese a wonderful foil? Every good comedian needs a brilliant straight man, and here he is just perfect.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven String Quartets Op 131 and 135 as performed by the VPO conducted by *Lenny*.....


I need new glasses - I thought it said by *Lemmy* at first


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Enrique Granados - Doce danzas espanolas - Alicia de Larrocha









These dances are far better known in their version for guitar, I guess, but I simply adore Alicia de Larrocha's playing and interpretation of these. For me, this is real feel-good music (no, not *Dr Feeelgood* ... we're not following the Lemmy line here, you know) and I have listened to these dances over-and-over-and-over again in the last couple of days. Superb stuff - my favourite being No 4 'Villanesca' if you're interested ..... now where's the milk and alcohol????


----------



## Headphone Hermit

science said:


> View attachment 45766
> 
> 
> Very big deal. To most of you this is *elevator music *of course, but actually there is some nice polyphony here, and some interesting harmonies to boot. Well, interesting to donkeys like me. But whatever. I like it, and them that don't like it can leave it alone.
> 
> View attachment 45767
> 
> 
> More of the same. Even when I listen to Renaissance music, *I have no more class than this*.
> 
> View attachment 45768


What are you on, my friend? _Elevator music??? _ William Byrd!!!!  _No more class than this???? _ Thomas Tallis!!!! 

These are two of the titans of 'classical' music. Whatever you are 'on' ... I suggest rather more water (or more fresh air between puffs!) :lol:


----------



## Valkhafar

Ravel: Complete Orchestral Works.
London Symphony Orchestra.
Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay okay...but they were mediocre (at best) from Monteverdi until Repighi!!! :lol:


What!!!! Another one on the funny juice???? ..... or has the tradition of April Fool's Jokes been transferred to July 3rd?


----------



## Wood

Une Soiree avec Wilhelm Kempff (DG)










No album cover available. Maybe this recording was never released on CD.

*Greig *_Solo piano works _3 CD set performed by Isabel Mourão










Greig always lightens my mood.

*Schoenberg* : Pelleas und Melisande / Verklärte Nacht










The former by Barenboim, the latter by Boulez. Both are lovely pieces.


----------



## Wood

*Tippett *_Choral music _









Stephen Cleobury; Nicholas Cleobury: Schola Cantorum Of Oxford

Again, no album cover, never mind. A fine collection of mid-20th century British choral miniatures with sleeve notes by the composer.

*Sciarrino*: Introduzione All'Oscuro

*Bussotti*: Nascosto

*Berio*: Différences

*Xenakis*: Waarg

All by Mauro Ceccanti: Contempoartensemble.










Edit: I lie. Here is the Tippett album cover:










Edit 2: The Contempoartensemble album above was a lucky dip costing 1p. If you want it, here it is:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Contemporar...rg+All+by+Mauro+Ceccanti:+Contempoartensemble.

A secret album.


----------



## Mahlerian

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor op. 11, Grande Valse brillante In A Minor op. 34 no. 2, Variations on La ci darem la mano op. 2
Emanuel Ax, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, cond. Mackerras


----------



## LancsMan

*Walton: Piano Quartet & String Quartet* Maggini Quartet & Peter Donohoe on Naxos







Attractive (to me) twentieth century British chamber music.

The piano quartet I would struggle to identify as Walton, but that's hardly surprising as he was only around 19 when he wrote it.

The String Quartet is full of typical Walton touches, as this dates from 1947. Is quite easy to listen to and appreciate. I like it but it's hardly avante garde (not something we English seem to aspire to being).

Any way as I was born in Lancashire I feel some local loyalty to this Lancashire born composer.

Well played too. Nice one Naxos.


----------



## cwarchc

1st day back to some serious music listening
You don't realise how much you can miss something, until it isn't there








and


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Isn't Calabrese a wonderful foil? Every good comedian needs a brilliant straight man, and here he is just perfect.


Straighter than an arrow-- the absolute perfect catalyst to elicit the thigh-slapping horselaughs.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 47 "For whosoever exalteth himself shall be abased"

For the 17th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Paul Steinitz, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> *Walton: Piano Quartet & String Quartet* Maggini Quartet & Peter Donohoe on Naxos
> View attachment 45805
> 
> Attractive (to me) twentieth century British chamber music. ... Any way as I was born in Lancashire I feel some local loyalty to this Lancashire born composer. Well played too. Nice one Naxos.


Coincidentally, I ordered this tonight. Glad you liked it, I look forward to hearing it.

Tonight something rather more avant-garde:

*Webern*

*Quintett für Streicher und Klavier (1907)*
Pierre-Laurent Aimard (Piano); Ensemble InterContemporain

*"Entflieht auf leichten Kähnen" op. 2*
Pierre Boulez, BBC Singers

*2 Lieder op. 8
4 Lieder op. 13
6 Lieder op. 14*
Françoise Pollet (Soprano), Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain

*5 Orchesterstücke op. 10*
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain

*5 geistliche Lieder op. 15
5 Canons op. 16
3 Volkstexte op. 17
3 Lieder f. Gesang, Es-Klarinette u. Gitarre op. 18*
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain

*2 Lieder op. 19 für gemischten Chor*
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain, BBC Singers

*Quartett (for Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone, Piano and Violin) op. 22*
Ensemble InterContemporain

*Konzert op. 24*
Pierre-Laurent Aimard (Piano), Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain
[DG, 2000, Complete Webern CD3]


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahler - Symphony No. 7 (Haitink/BRSO). Sounds much less cohesive than the Sixth I have listened to yesterday. But still, I like some moments.  Perhaps more appreciation will come with time, it is only my second time listening to this one.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## clara s

to close a hot July night,

Haydn's double concerto for piano, violin and strings


Accademia Bizantina

exquisite sound and Stefano Montanari uses his golden string


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Keyboard Concertos #'s 20 and 21.
Malcolm Bilson, Fortepiano
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

At the top of the heap for these two great concertos.
One of the pioneering period instrument sets from the 1980's. Still the best.
Bilson plays a replica of a concert Walter fortepiano owned by Mozart.
Once one adjusts to the limited dynamic range of the fortepiano, one realizes these are terrific performances!
Urgently recommended!


----------



## Guest

The title says it all: this is big boned muscular playing, not scratchy, sterile HIP!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Jascha Heifetz/Philharmonia Orchestra/Walter Susskind

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Bartok: Dance Suite/Two Portraits, Op.5/Two Excerpts from "Mikrokosmos" (arr. Tibor Serly): Bourree/From the Diary of a Fly Philharmonia Hungarica/Antal Dorati

Liszt: Benediction de dieu dans la Solitiude
Scubert-Liszt: Der Muller und Der Bach/Auf dem Wasser Zu Singen/Lebewohl/Die Forelle Jorge Bolet

Heifetz in a wonderfully rich and ravishing performance of the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto, then some brilliant Bartok from Dorati and his two orchestras. The performance of the first of the "Two Portraits" is beautiful, I immediately encored it (the solo violinist is Erwin Ramor, whose praises should be sung far and wide). Finally a short recital by Jorge Bolet recorded by Swiss Radio in 1988, and broadcast by the BBC a year later. His playing of the "Benediction" remains the touchstone in this piece, in fact, impossible to better I'd say, and his playing of the Schubert song transcriptions is always a delight. A lovely evening of wonderful music. Marvellous.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still in a Beethoven mood.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> I need new glasses - I thought it said by *Lemmy* at first
> 
> View attachment 45801


_"WE ARE THE ROAD CREW!!!"_

Oh yeah.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Liszt - Waltzes - The Complete Music for Piano Solo Vol. 1*
Valses oubliées Nos. 1-4, S.215
Mephisto Waltzes Nos. 1-4, S.514-5 and 216, 696
Landler in a flat S.211
Valse-Impromptu S.213
Album leaf in waltz form S.166
Valse melancolique S.214/2
Valse de bravoure S.214/1
Bagatelle sans tonalité S.216a

Leslie Howard (Piano) [Hyperion, 1985]

This is a pretty wonderful recording from Leslie Howard, actually, and much of Liszt's music here is startlingly original.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful performance and recording...the hammerblows are brutal!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

DrKilroy said:


> Mahler - Symphony No. 7 (Haitink/BRSO). Sounds much less cohesive than the Sixth I have listened to yesterday. But still, I like some moments.  Perhaps more appreciation will come with time, it is only my second time listening to this one.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Mahler 7 is my favourite of his symphonies! I find that getting to know each movement individually was a good way for me to get to know the symphony as a whole. In many ways, I feel the inner three movements are like a suite of sorts (sort of like the middle three movements of Schumann's 3rd?), framed by two dazzling longer movements.


----------



## Vaneyes

Headphone Hermit said:


> *I need new glasses* - I thought it said by *Lemmy* at first
> 
> View attachment 45801


And other times, it can be Firefox's unmodified font size.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrKilroy said:


> Mahler - Symphony No. 7 (Haitink/BRSO). Sounds much less cohesive than the Sixth I have listened to yesterday. But still, I like some moments.  Perhaps more appreciation will come with time, it is only my second time listening to this one.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Doc, some M7 readings can leave one lost in the woods for days. A few I like are, BPO/Abbado (DG,2001), CSO/Solti (Decca Originals, 1971), NYPO/LB (Sony, 1965).:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Schumann Symphonies No. 3 & 4. Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## opus55

Johann Strauss II










Transitioning from 70's pop to classical music. Can't just jump right into Mahler, y'know. :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

I started my day with 
Purcell 12 Fantasias for viols








Ravel Orchestral Works, round up all the usual suspects and put them on two disks.








and from the June issue of BBC music magazine
Ivor Gurney and Frank Bridge


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Symphony No. 88 (4th mov.) 
-Wiener Philarmoniker/Leonard Bernstein
-->



_
I always love this video: brilliant, voguish, yet fun_.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Seven Last Words - fortepiano version (Bart van Oort).

On Youtube: 




My first time hearing the piano version. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Brendel playing Bach; Boulez conducting Webern's Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1.

*p.s.* And now winding down with Leonhardt playing Louis Couperin.


----------



## jim prideaux

Headphone Hermit said:


> Enrique Granados - Doce danzas espanolas - Alicia de Larrocha
> 
> View attachment 45802
> 
> 
> These dances are far better known in their version for guitar, I guess, but I simply adore Alicia de Larrocha's playing and interpretation of these. For me, this is real feel-good music (no, not *Dr Feeelgood* ... we're not following the Lemmy line here, you know) and I have listened to these dances over-and-over-and-over again in the last couple of days. Superb stuff - my favourite being No 4 'Villanesca' if you're interested ..... now where's the milk and alcohol????
> 
> View attachment 45803


gone back home.......down by the jetty....

early morning and that graphic has just unleashed a nostalgia trip......


----------



## Alypius

*Mozart - Piano Concerto #23 in A, K488 (1786)*










*Haydn - Symphony #92 ("Oxford"), Hob. I:92 (1789)*










*Beethoven - Symphony #1 in C major, op. 1 (1800)*


----------



## Guest

My Mexican Soul:










A fine collection of some great Mexican classical music - highly recommended.

Moncayo, Campa, Castro, Hulzar, Ponce, Rosas, Marquez, Revueltas, Chavez, Ibarra, Toussant, Lavista - all should be household names!

Plus you get a soccer ball on the cover!


----------



## SimonNZ

Szymanowski piano works - Martin Roscoe, piano


----------



## Mister Man

Carl Friedrich Abel - Symphony Op. 7


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 18 No. 1 in F Major; 
String Quartet Op. 132 in A minor (Artis-Quartett Wien).


----------



## Guest

Claude Debussy
Le Mer
Jan van Immerseel - Anima Eterna Brugge


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mozart: Symphony No. 29 & Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"*
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia

Both on Testament's live release, phenomenal in every way.

Ah, the joys of having ones iPod when working a shift alone. Time certainly flies.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg - Five orchestral Pieces Op.16
Webern - Six Orchestral Pieces Op.6
Webern - Five Orchestral Pieces op.10
Berg - Lulu Suite

Simon Rattle, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

arrived this morning in the post-three cantatas, Opening of the wells, The Legend of the Smoke from the Potato Fires and Mikes of the Mountain....all written by Martinu in his later years as an exile....nostalgic, melancholic and incredibly tuneful....on first listen I am quite stunned by the inherent beauty...I had read certain on line articles that were less than complimentary but so glad I ignored the 'experts'....

Supraphon recording,1991-various soloists, Pavel Kuhn appears to be the central figure

accordion in a 'classical' context-oh man!


----------



## shadowdancer

Enjoying this beauty. 
One of the best performances from these symphonies.
Great sound quality as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am currently listening to Brian's symphony no. 1, performed by a bunch of BBC orchestras and heaps of choirs on the Hyperion label.


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Pavan in G Minor

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in F Major, Op.16, No.4

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Joseff Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello









Some the best Classical Era string quartets you've never heard. It's a pity they're either OOP or prohibitively expensive ---


----------



## Wood

*Berg* Chamber Concerto, Violin Concerto


----------



## Jeff W

Since it was the Fourth of July, I thought I'd play something fireworky. Handel seems to have written some along those lines for some kind of royal event. 'Musick for the Royal Fireworks' and following that the Concertos for 2 Wind ensembles No. 2 & 3 (HWV 333 & 334). Trevor Pinnock leading the English Concert.









Trying to keep up the American-ish thing going, I went to Dvorak's New World Symphony (along with the Othello overture and the Husitska overture (neither or which have ever made much of an impression on me)). Witold Rowicki led the London Symphony Orchestra.









I couldn't keep the Fourth of July(ish) theme going so I went and played some Mozart instead. The Clarinet and Oboe concertos. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music. Antony Pay played the basset clarinet and Michel Piguet played the oboe. Listening to the clarinet concerto makes me wish I had stuck with the clarinet...









Sibelius Symphonies No. 1 & 4. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Still can't quite wrap my head around the 4th...


----------



## Vasks

_First:_

*Buck - Festival Overture on the Star-Spangled Banner (Klein/EMI)
Antheil - Symphony #3 "American" (Wolff/cpo)*

_then selections from:_


----------



## maestro267

Some American works today, for that thing they've got going on over there today...

*Barber*: Toccata Festiva, for organ and orchestra
Trotter (organ)/RSNO/Alsop

*Bernstein*: Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety"
Steuerman (piano)/Florida PO/Judd

*Daugherty*: Philadelphia Stories
Colorado SO/Alsop


----------



## starthrower

I've been on a jazz kick for months, but playing this on the holiday weekend.


----------



## Guest

My Fourth of July morning playlist:

Ives - New England Holidays (3rd movement only)
Ives - Variations on America
Sousa - Stars and Stripes for Ever
Stravinsky - Fireworks 
Sousa - Liberty Bell March
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Sousa - Washington Post March


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: Symphony No. 3
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Copland


----------



## Blancrocher

Schwarzkopf singing 24 Schubert songs; the Takacs Quartet in Schubert's 15th.


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Glazunov*
Triumphal March.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Yondani Butt.
-->




_As I said on Youtube, this is genius, and measures up to Tchaikovsky's "1812 Overture." The way the John Brown's body theme is handled with variety, great skill, spirit, and wit is never short of amazing. The orchestration is superb as usual with Glazunov and the piece has a very nice American narrative to it._

Enjoy and Happy Fourth.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Violin Concerto No.19 in A Minor

Johannes Goritzki leading the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss -- Rainer Kussmaul, violin


----------



## omega

I haven't been listening to Debussy for a long time. What a shame.


----------



## hpowders

Ned Rorem, Violin Concerto
Gidon Kremer
NY Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Fine, lyrical concerto.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Vincenc Masek (1755-1831): Serenade in E Flat

West German Wind Soloists: Taskin Oray and Kirsten Kadereit, oboes -- Wolfgang Esch and Adolf Munten, clarinets -- Egon Hellrung and Gerhard Reuber, horns -- Jens-Hinrich Thomsen and Kattrin Hoffmann, bassoons


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 18 No. 1 in F Major (Artis-Quartett).


----------



## Novelette

What better way to enjoy a holiday than to listen to some great music?!

Berlioz: Les Troyens -- Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

:cheers:


----------



## Jos

Nice baroque flute-concerto's . Telemann, Quantz, Handel.
Wanted this picture to be shown in the baroquegroup, but couldn't for tech reasons.
It is my current listening though, so here it is.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## LancsMan

*Prokofiev: L' Amour des trois oranges* Chorus and Orchestra of Opera de Lyon conducted by Kent Nagano on Virgin Classics







After listening to a great Janacek opera last night, I've decided to give this Prokofiev opera another listen. I have to admit I've not really warmed to it on previous listens. To me it is lacking in memorable melody (usually one of Prokofiev's strengths).

The CD booklet describes it as Prokofiev's most joyous work for the lyrical stage. I guess it adopts a light tone as compared to some of his other operas, but I'm afraid listening to it does not fill me with joy. Maybe I'm just not getting it? Perhaps I'm too much of an old romantic and crave more emotion in my operas.

I've got to admit though it is very well played in this recording.


----------



## LancsMan

As far as the Love for Three Oranges goes - I am enjoying the second half rather more than I did the first half!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Great pianism, as you'd expect, rhythms and dynamics brilliantly reliased, but curiously lacking in atmosphere and magic. Book II goes better, but it's all still a little anodyne. Not what I want from my Debussy.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 4 - BPO / Karajan (EMI)

Such playing! As Karajan used to say, "Prepare your palette." He sure did!


----------



## Guest

I received this Linn SACD yesterday. Nicely played and beautifully recorded, but woodwinds are not as appealing to me as strings or keyboards. (I was trying to broaden my horizons!) I think I'll put this up for sale on Amazon.










Contains the Quartet in B flat major, Horn Quartet in F major, Quartet in G minor, Bassoon Concerto in C major, Recorder Concerto in F major, Quartet in F major, Recorder Quartet in B flat major, Quartet in D minor.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bliss: A Colour Symphony; Adam Zero* English Northern Philharmonia conducted by David Lloyd-Jones on Naxos








Another pleasing Naxos recording of British music. This is my only recording of Bliss's music. I have always thought of Bliss as a lesser figure in the English music scene, ploughing a typically English musical furrow.

'A Colour Symphony' was his first major success, and composed around 1922. Enjoyable if not exactly earth shattering.

Adam Zero is a ballet, written in the mid 1940's. I find it rather more 'colourful' than the symphony, but not as complex.

Anyway a pleasurable disc of music I was previously not familiar with. But I'm not overcome with a compulsion to rush out and buy more Bliss CD's.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 48 "O wretched man that I am! Who shall deliver me"

For the 19th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.

-

Now:










Bach's Mass in B minor - Michel Corboz, cond. (1979: second of his four recordings of the work)


----------



## Vaneyes

I fulfilled my "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement on Friday. So sue me!

*Prokofiev*: Symphony 1, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1981).


----------



## 38157

American Classics: Charles Ives, as performed by the dynamic Ensemble Modern. I like the EM's performances very much, but particularly impressive to me is "The Indians", which is one of the most somber pieces of music I have ever heard and I think that the EM have been very attentive in their handling of dynamics. I wish I could find the score to this piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> As far as the Love for Three Oranges goes - I am enjoying the second half rather more than I did the first half!


I get that feeling with M8, also.

That strategy is taken sometimes with golf course nines. Putting the stinkier nine first, thinking floggers have short memory.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> ....
> View attachment 45837
> 
> 
> I couldn't keep the Fourth of July(ish) theme going so I went and played some Mozart instead. The Clarinet and Oboe concertos. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music. Antony Pay played the basset clarinet and Michel Piguet played the oboe. Listening to the clarinet concerto makes me wish I had stuck with the clarinet....


I could listen to this rec forever, Jeff...and I probably will.:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Pollini in the 2nd piano sonata; Boulez with Christine Schäfer and the Ensemble InterContemporain in Pli Selon Pli.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No.2 Jascha Heifetz/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Serge Koussevitzky

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances Philharmonia Hungarica/Antal Dorati

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade, Op.35 London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Heifetz reigns supreme in the Prokofiev 2nd Violin Concerto, this is his earlier recording from 1937, but it comes up fresh as paint in this transfer, and no one has quite the swagger or lilt of Heifetz in the last movement. Then a delightful disc of Respighi, Mercury box no.2 is proving just as enjoyable as no.1. Finally Monteux and the LSO with "Scheherazade", a great interpretation, especially when he finally lets all his forces loose with a vengeance in the shipwreck! Superb.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mozart: Symphony No. 29 & Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"*
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia
> 
> Both on Testament's live release, phenomenal in every way.
> 
> Ah, the joys of having ones iPod when working a shift alone. *Time certainly flies.*


I never believed it, until I saw a flock today.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

senza sordino said:


> Elgar Symphony #3
> I've never heard this before today. I played it twice, the CD got to the end and I just hit play again. This symphony hasn't really made a big impression.
> View attachment 45757


Maybe it's the performance? I haven't heard this recording, but to be perfectly honest I don't think much of Colin Davis as a conductor of Elgar. I've heard the recordings of the 1st and 2nd Symphonies, and I heard him conduct the 2nd in concert, it was all distinctly underwhelming. The Paul Daniel version of this symphony on Naxos with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra is superb, and perhaps worth a listen? (I note that it's on Amazon for a penny!)
NB. I note Vaneyes recommendation of the Andrew Davis/BBCSO recording too, which I second, I went to the first performance at the Royal Festival Hall, which was by those forces and made a great impression.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg*

*Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E, op. 9*
Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra members (rec. 1993)

*Gurrelieder*
Hermann Becht (Bass Baritone), Susan Dunn (Soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (Mezzo Soprano),
Peter Haage (Tenor), Hans Hotter (Speaker), Siegfried Jerusalem (Tenor) 
Riccardo Chailly, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Düsseldorf Städtischer Musikvereins Chorus, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir (rec. 1990)

*Verklaerte Nachte (for string orchestra), op. 4*
Riccardo Chailly, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin (rec. 1988)
[Decca, 2003}

'Gurrelieder' blows me away, really. I haven't anything else to say about it.


----------



## Sid James

*Bruch* _Violin Concerto #2_
*Spohr* _Violin Concerto #8 "Gesangszene" _
- Jascha Heifetz, violin with RCA Victor SO under Izler Solomon (recorded in Hollywood, 1954) (Naxos)

Returning to two violin concertos that are like operas without words, Bruch's and Spohr's pieces suit Heifetz's playing style very well. *Bruch's* was written for Spanish virtuoso Pablo de Sarasate, who wanted a programmatic work. *Spohr's* was written for himself to play while on tour in Italy, and I think I can detect influence of Rossini here. Both concertos have similarities to Mendelssohn's 'songs without words' melodic style too. Spohr was, along with Hummel, a highly regarded composer of the early 19th century. As a violinist, he played under Beethoven's direction. 










*Peter Sculthorpe* _Requiem_ (2004)
- Adelaide Chamber Singers; William Barton, didjeridu; Adelaide SO under Arvo Volmer (ABC Classics)

A plea for world peace, *Sculthorpe's Requiem * is as topical today as it was ten years ago, with another conflict looming in Iraq. The work takes on a number of influences, including Gregorian chant and an Aboriginal lullaby is its centerpiece. As with all composers who have treated the Latin text, Sculthorpe does interesting things with it.

He gives a number of chances for the didgeridoo player to improvise, and the presence of bongos adds to the tribal vibes. The usual trademarks are here too, such as seagull sounds and drones given by the strings. The piece shares affinities with choral music by Arvo Part (in terms of going back to the roots of church music) and also the late Ariel Ramirez (in terms of incorporating indigenous elements). 










*Tchaikovsky* _Symphony #4_
- NBC Symphony Orch. under Erich Kleiber (live rec. 1948) (Tahra)

Finishing with another listen to this white hot account of *Tchaikovsky 4* by *Erich Kleiber* and his American players. Its pretty intense, especially the folksong inspired finale, but the scherzo gives opportunity for lighter & quirkier moments to shine through too. Pizzicato galore there! This is just as exciting as the day it was recorded in 1948, the audience even break with etiquette to applaud after the first movement.


----------



## Alypius

*Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E flat, op. 74 ("Harp") (1809)*
performance: Takacs Quartet (Decca, 2002)










*Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G major, op. 161 D.887 (1826)*
performance: Cuarteto Casals (Harmonia mundi, 2012)










*Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80 (1847)*
performance: Quatuor Ebene (Virgin Classics, 2013)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## senza sordino

Aaron Copland
All of his hits:








I haven't listened to this in a long time, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest

Mozart: Don Giovanni - Jacobs, etc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.5 - Georg Solti, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

LancsMan said:


> *Bliss: A Colour Symphony; Adam Zero* English Northern Philharmonia conducted by David Lloyd-Jones on Naxos
> View attachment 45864
> 
> 
> Another pleasing Naxos recording of British music. This is my only recording of Bliss's music. I have always thought of Bliss as a lesser figure in the English music scene, ploughing a typically English musical furrow.
> 
> 'A Colour Symphony' was his first major success, and composed around 1922. Enjoyable if not exactly earth shattering.
> 
> Adam Zero is a ballet, written in the mid 1940's. I find it rather more 'colourful' than the symphony, but not as complex.
> 
> Anyway a pleasurable disc of music I was previously not familiar with. But I'm not overcome with a compulsion to rush out and buy more Bliss CD's.


Oh Bliss...! 
Thanks for reminding me. I have those works but this is my favourite. Just going to slap it on the turntable!
Particularly fond of the Introduction and Allegro.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3
Bartok: 15 Hungarian Peasant Songs
Liszt: Un Sospiro/Paganini Etude No.6
Dohnanyi: Rhapsody in C, Op.11 No.3 Annie Fischer

'Tis the centenary of Annie Fischer's birth today, so I need no excuse to post this recital from the Usher Hall, Edinburgh again. Given on 27th August, 1961, it is a supreme testament to her genius. Undoubtedly one of the greatest pianists of the 20th century, she is on inspired form here. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lovely live performance, which I actually attended. I've added a longer review in the opera section here http://www.talkclassical.com/17966-what-opera-you-currently-105.html#post685096


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 54 No. 1 in G Major; No. 2 in C Major
(Buchberger-Quartett).


----------



## dgee

Some absolutely zinging Mendelssohn chamber music - this is how you do it

Quartet 6









Trio 1









Fun fact - both recordings really nail the frequent use of tremolo - rhythmic accuracy AND trembling effect!


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Orchestral Suite in B minor for Flute, Strings & B.c. (Helmut Müller-Brühl; Cologne Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## Weston

*Vivaldi: Sinfonia "Improvisata," for strings & continuo, RV 802 (newly discovered in 1999, first recording)
Sammartini: Symphony for 2 horns, 2 violins, viola & bass in G minor, J-C 57
Monza: Sinfonia "La tempesta di mar," overture for orchestra in D major
etc.*
Europa Galante









This is an appropriately named ensemble. Vivaldi sounds far more galante than baroque to me. The "new" piece sounds a lot like the rest of Vivaldi, but what is different here is the ensemble. There is a harpsichord continuo, but it is pushed way into the background and we are treated to what sounds like a theorbo or maybe a large lute that is sometimes strummed like a guitar giving the proceedings a kind of crossover folk flavor. I haven't seen this, I'm just guessing that is what I'm hearing. Great morning music, however it is performed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It's a long time since I've listened to these classic performances, and I'd forgotten just how good they are. Michelangeli catches to perfection both the _joie de vivre_ of the Ravel, and the rebellious spirit of Rachmaninov's 4th. The orchestral accompaniments under Ettore Gracis are also excellent, and the 1957 recording sounds as fresh as if it had been recorded yesterday. Absolutely worthy of the epithet "Great Recordings of the Century".


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Quartet in E-flat major, Op. 47_
The Florestan Trio w/ Thomas Riebl, viola









*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 63_
The Florestan Trio


----------



## Jeff W

This one seems to have gotten a lot of play by me. Jame Ehnes playing the solo violin in the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. Bramwell Tovey leads the Vancouver Symphony. This disc always succeeds at improving my mood whenever I feel down!









Prokofiev's Symphony No. 1 'Classical' (for the Saturday Symphonies thread) and Symphony No. 7. Dmitrij Kitajenko leads the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln.









More bon-bons after spending the holiday working. Beethoven's Symphonies No. 4 & 7. Bela Drahos leads the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia. Naxos has a nice little set of Beethoven symphonies in this set.


----------



## Weston

*Herbert Howells: Concerto for string orchestra and Suite for string orchestra*
Richard Hickox / City of London Sinfonia









These beautiful pastoral works are great for mid-morning. One might think they are very much in Vaughan-Williams' territory, but I have heard enough Howells now to recognize his gestures apart from other pastoral English composers from the same period.

And now I really must get busy with housework, so it's audiobooks for much of the rest of the day.


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Overture to "Ruslan & Lyudmila" (Svetlanv/Regis)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Variations on a theme by Glinka (Anderson/Dutton)
Scriabin - Twenty-four Preludes, Op. 11 (Lane/Hyperion)
Prokofiev - Suite from "On the Dnieper" (Kuchar/Naxos)*


----------



## bejart

Spent the 4th on the beach, watching a gorgeous sunset over the ocean amid a cloud cover that lit up the sky in every imaginable hue. That was followed by a spectacular display of lighting which far surpassed the fireworks that concluded the evening.

Now ---
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Trumpet Concerto No.1 in D Major

Nils-Erik Sparf conducting the Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble -- Niklas Eklund, trumpet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn, Quartet No. 27.

Quatour Mosaiques.


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Quintet in E-flat, Op. 44_
Takács Quartet w/ Marc-André Hamelin, piano


----------



## revdrdave

Revisiting Dvorak, especially his chamber and vocal music. For some reason, I'm always drawn to Dvorak during the summer, less so at other times of the year (Shostakovich more during the winter...hmmm...). When I come back to Dvorak I'm always reminded anew what a great composer he was.


----------



## Mahlerian

Symphony of the week+
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major op. 25 "Classical", fillers
Bizet: Symphony in C
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven 9th *
(Song of Joy)
Ausermet

No liner notes today, listening to WAV files from vinyl I ripped last winter.


----------



## Guest

Jordi Savall - The Spiritual Concert in the Time of Louis XV









I wonder if JS has a time machine. That would be pretty cool if he did.


----------



## Jos

Mozart's symph. 41 aka "Jupiter"
Haydn's symph. 103. "Drum roll"
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert Von Karajan

Wonderful, just wonderful. 1963 Recording in glorious mono.

And I'm going to take this cover with me to my hairdresser ! Very envious of that coiffe....a Von Karajan make-over

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Petrenko


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Petrenko


Listened to this recording yesterday. 'S good!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is my new disc of the week, the first from a box set of 6 CDs which I'll be exploring over the next few weeks:
*
Frank Bridge
Orchestral Works - Disc 1* 
(Hickox, BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales, various soloists, Chandos)
*
Enter Spring, H 174* Rhapsody (1926-7)
*Isabella, H 78* Symphonic poem after Keats (1907)
*Poems of Richard Jefferies, H 118* Two Tone Poems for Orchestra (1915)
No. 1, The open air
No. 2, The story of my heart
*Mid of the Night, H 30* Symphonic poem for orchestra (1903)

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox [Chandos, rec. 2000]












> Frank Bridge's thematic material [in 'Mid of the Night'] covers large, well-sustained spans and consistently holds the listener's interest. The lovely central melody introduced by English horn against softly murmuring strings has real lyrical beauty, and Bridge times his climaxes with unerring precision. Isabella, dating from 1907 (three years later than Mid of the Night), features some splendidly passionate string writing and an even more tightly integrated structure. Two Poems for Orchestra shows Bridge moving confidently toward his mature style, the first movement delicately dissonant and suffused with yearning, the ensuing scherzo bubbling with vitality and a freshness that never turns facile.
> 
> Enter Spring, a masterpiece of the composer's full maturity (1927), has the kind of exhilarating, bracingly vital pastoral character encountered more readily in the music of Roussel (middle movement of the Second Symphony) or Milhaud than in the British "cowpat" school, as Constant Lambert contemptuously referred to it.
> 
> Alas, it's the weakest performance on the disc. While Richard Hickox's swift tempos sound wholly convincing, the recording balances the various sections of the orchestra poorly, and climaxes lack clarity. For example, the forte harp figurations at figure 1 fail to penetrate the very light accompaniment, and the percussion (cymbals and bass drum) is completely missing from the big climax at figure 30 (as are the chimes at the end).
> 
> Both Britten's live performance on BBC's "Britten the Performer" series and Charles Groves' classic EMI recording reveal far more of Bridge's luminous orchestral textures and encompass the climaxes with greater transparency. On the other hand, the other three works, more simply scored as they are, come off much better, and a new series devoted to the complete orchestral works of this neglected master is simply too important a prospect for the problems with Enter Spring to preclude an overall recommendation. I do hope, though, that Chandos cleans up its sonic act for future releases. [2/5/2002] David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com


Each of these works is of considerable interest, but 'Enter Spring' (1927) is considered one of Bridge's masterpieces, and it has made a great impression on me today on first (in the car on the way to spectate at the Tour de Yorkshire / France) and second (on the hi-fi) audition. Bridge's early tone poems are somewhat reminiscent of Liszt and Strauss in style, though also sounding original and idiomatic, but by 1927 he had absorbed the influences a number of much admired contemporary composers, including Scriabin, Debussy and Schönberg.

I have enjoyed this disc a lot, and I might have trouble 'pacing' myself over the rest of the box set!


----------



## jim prideaux

taking a break from what is now an annoyingly predictable World Cup with Beethoven 4th and 7th performed by von Karajan/BPO-1985 recording......

I was inspired to listen to this as a result of listening to Lenny and the VPO in large scale performances of two Beethoven string quartets (a recording I mentioned in a post yesterday)-I have listened repeatedly to this recording and it is quite remarkable-Lenny claimed in an interview that it was in fact his favourite recording and he did dedicate it to his wife-purists may well have a go but so what! 

I do feel that I 'need' to listen afresh to the Beethoven symphonies-this Karajan set I have had for nearly 25 years and well......so I ordered the much acclaimed Harnoncourt set!


----------



## ptr

bejart said:


> Niklas Eklund, trumpet


Interesting story Niklas Eklund is! He was pushed to baroque brass "stardom" by his dad and teacher, when Sr passed on, Niklas quit the the old music business, sold his instrument and started working as a fish monger.. I have heard rumours that his lips have healed the sorrows of daddypushing and that he is slowly getting back to playing the trumpet again..

I had the opportunity to hear him several times when I was at university and there was nothing he could not do play the natural (valveless) trumpet!

/ptr


----------



## LancsMan

*Ravel: 2 Violin Sonatas; Violin & Cello Sonata; Tzigane, Habanera; Berceuse* Chantal Juillet, Pascal Roge and Truls Mork on Decca.








What a great musical craftsman Ravel was (didn't Stravinsky describe him as a musical watchmaker - or something along those lines?). His music is quite fascinating, if a little distancing - or should I say artificial? But really this is pretty impressive and excellent performances too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 54 No. 3 in E Major; String Quartet Op. 55 No. 1 in A Major (Buchberger Quartet).


----------



## LancsMan

*Samuel Barber: The Songs* Cheryl Studer, Thomas Hampson, John Browning, Emerson Quartet on DG








I ashamed to say my linguistic abilities match many of my compatriots - I only speak English. So it's always a pleasure to discover a composer who can set English words effectively. And in this double CD Samuel Barber shows himself as very effective in setting English words (and some French) in a natural and sympathetic manner.

I don't here anything remotely American sounding in this music - if that matters. If I didn't know otherwise I'd have thought these songs to be the work of an English composer.

Well performed here.

I must say I like these songs rather more than I thought I was going to!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I haven't had as much time for listening today as I had hoped. I have managed to squeeze these in though:

*Prokofiev: Symphony 1*
Neeme Jarvi & the SNO







I have listened to this symphony fir the first time today for the Saturday symphony. lI enjoyed the piece but I will need to listen to this piece a little more before I can comment further.

*Zemlinsky: A Florentine Tragdey & Six Maeterlinck Songs*
Vladimir Jurowski & the London Philharmonic et al.







I have listened to this disc a number of times over the last two-three days and I am really enjoying it. Zemlinsky seems to me a very interesting composer here and these performances are fantastic. Definitely a Composer I am going to follow in future.

*Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder*
Kirsten Flagstad, Sir Thomas Beecham & the BBC Symphony Orchestra













Mistress Kirsten Flagstad is by far my favourite Wagnerian soprano (one of my favourite sopranos of all time to be honest) and this recording of Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder is very enjoyable.

Equally interesting is Flagstad's talk on singing Wagner. Not being a singer myself (alas, not by any stretch) I cannot comment beyond saying that she presents her view very well in logical and reasoned manner. I wish more artists did interviews and other snippets such as this, I always find it interesting to hear an artist's views and opinions on the music they perform.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Rochberg* birthday (1918).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 49 "I go and seek with longing"

For the 20th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Christophe Coin, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Vivaldi Four Seasons








Prokofiev Symphonies 1&5


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, keyboard concertos #'s 14-19.
Peter Serkin
English Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Schneider

Six of the best Mozart keyboard concerto performances ever made featuring piano.
Haters of period performances look no further.

The great crime: after these 6 brilliant performances, why wasn't Peter Serkin engaged to finish the Mozart keyboard concerto project? He was obviously a natural. This was a no-brainer. Can't understand it. Oh well! At least we have these six wonderful performances.

Highly recommended!


----------



## GreenMamba

Grofe Mississippi Suite, The Beau Hunks (?!)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bruckner*
Symphony No 9 in D Minor
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta conducting


----------



## Guest

I don't know about _exceptional_, but it is certainly an enjoyable collection of largely unfamiliar works. I can say that the sound is exceptionally good!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prokofiev*: Symphony-Concerto, Cello Sonata, w. Chang/LSO/Pappano (rec.2003); Piano Concerti 1 & 2, w. Feltsman/LSO/MTT (rec.1988).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sonatas 20-24










Cocertos 3 & 4


----------



## Weston

*Holst: The Lure *
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Joyful Company of Singers









Well, to be more exact, the Joyful Company of Singers don't appear on this track but on The Golden Goose and The Morning of the Year. This is a great album of seldom heard Holst works. Some have stated the rest of Holst's output doesn't compare to The Planets, but I disagree. These orchestral works mine the same mother lode.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Stravinsky*

_The 3 Great Ballets_
The Rite of Spring
Petrouchka
The Firebird

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink conducting


----------



## Blancrocher

The Takacs Quartet in Beethoven's middle quartets; Paul Lewis in various sonatas.


----------



## Sid James

*Brahms* _Piano Concerto #2_
- Wilhelm Backhaus, piano with Vienna PO under Karl Bohm (Eloquence)

I've pretty much fallen in love with this piece. *Brahms *is truly in Olympian mood here, gazing down like some wise god and seeing much good in the world. Its definitely less dramatic than his first piano concerto, and a sense of whimsy shines through here and there, especially in the finale.

Brahms wrote to a friend before completing the work that he was working on a "tiny" piano concerto. Interesting definition of tiny, isn't it, an over three quarter of an hour concerto! But I wouldn't have it any other way, despite some writers saying that the second movement should have been edited out. If a composer can maintain interest and thematic unity over such a long stretch of time, you won't hear me asking him to do such a thing, that's for sure.










*Carl Vine*
_Mythologia
Three settings of Sappho
Olympic Anthem_
- Sydney Gay & Lesbian Choir / Jonathon Welch, director / The composer giving accompaniment with electronically sampled/manipulated sounds on laptop (Tall Poppies)

*Carl Vine's Mythologia* brings together ancient and modern in terms of sound and narrative. Originally composed for the Sydney 2000 Olympics, it incorporates electronics which bring back the vibes of ancient Greek music, as well as many other things including the modern beats of loungey techno. With storylines taken from the ancient Greek epics, the work is sung in both English and ancient Greek, and the choir in this recording really shine here. I did a full review of it on TC, link below:

http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-4.html#post268487










*Telemann*
_Suite "Alster" in F major (Orchestral Suite with horn quartet)
Suite "La Chasse" in F major
Ouverture jointe d'une suite tragi-comique, in D major_
- Akademie fur Alte Kunst, Berlin directed from the bow by Stephan Mai (Harmonia Mundi Gold, double disc set, from disc 2)

Rounding off this listen to *Telemann's suites*, from the *"Alster"* with its brilliant imitations of sights and sounds in and around Hamburg - now there's a Brahms connection - to *"La Chasse"* which is for winds only - reminiscences of other wind pieces by Handel, Mozart and Gounod there! - and the *"tragi-comique"* drawn from one of his many operas.

Telemann was highly regarded in his day, he bought a new sense of fun, lightness and adventure to the German Baroque. Can it be said, given the near-Impressionism of some of these movements, that no other composer of the period had such a keen ear for sonority? Handel said Telemann could compose an eight part motet as easily as most people could write a letter, and that was meant as a compliment. Speaking to that, it is estimated that Telemann composed about 1000 suites of this sort - but suites in name only, for in terms of substance, the ones here range from being chamber works of various types, to concertos and symphonies - but only just over 100 survive.


----------



## Novelette

Couperin: Nouveaux Concerts, "Les Goûts-Réünis" -- Musica Ad Rhenum

Lasceux: Morceaux pour les Flûtes -- Olivier Latry

Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini, S 141 -- Leslie Howard

Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, Op. 50 -- John Eliot Gardiner: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique

Brahms: String Quartet #3 in B Flat, Op. 67 -- Amadeus Quartet

Praetorius: Missa Gantz Teudsch -- Gabrielli Consort & Players

Desmarets: De Profundis -- Philippe Pierlot: Collegium Vocal de Gand Ricercar Consort


----------



## SimonNZ

Chopin's Preludes - Grigory Sokolov, piano


----------



## senza sordino

My afternoon and early evening listening 
Shostakovich Symphonies 1&3. I really like #1, one of my favourite DSCH Symphonies







Steve Reich Different Trains and Electric Counterpoint (this has to go back to my library tomorrow, I might have to get my own copy)







Daniel Hope plays Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra; Kurt Weill Concerto for violin and wind orchestra; Schnittke Concerto Grosso #6, Takemitsu Nostalgia for violin and string orchestra. (My favorite from this disk is the Weill, such a great contrast of sound of the violin, the only string instrument, against all those winds.)







John Corigliano Chaconne from the Red Violin; Enescu Romanian Rhapsody; Franz Waxman arrangement of Wagner's Tristan and Isolde for violin, piano and orchestra; John Adams Violin Concerto (I love this disk)


----------



## Valkhafar

Igor Stravinsky Edition, Vol. 1.


----------



## Rhythm

*Symphony of the Week*








^ Released in 1971, Claudio Abbado conducted the London Symphony Orchestra as noted in the first few seconds of the video: *Prokofiev Symphony #1 in D Major*, Op.25.


----------



## Mesenkomaha

Rach 2 played by Richter. So good.


----------



## Ian Moore

Boulez - Derive


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Messiah (1759); Consecration Cantata for the Rellingen Church (1756) (Wolfgang Zilcher; Borchert-Rohwedder; Künzler; Off; Trox; Vokalensemble der Rellinger Kantorei; Salzburger Solisten; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg).


----------



## SimonNZ

Virgil Thomson's Symphony On A Hymn Tune - James Sedares, cond.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 63 Christen, ätzet diesen Tag, BWV 61 Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 132 Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn, BWV 172 Erschallet ihr Lieder
By Ingrid Schmithüsen [soprano], Yoshikazu Mera [counter], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS


----------



## Jos

Myslivetsjek
Symph. In C
Celloconcerto in C

Can't say a bad word about it, but can't praise it either....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 18 No. 1 in F Major; Op. 132 in A minor (Artis-Quartett Wien).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Ludwig van Beethoven * - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor", performed by Alexis Weissenberg and Berliner Philarmoniker with Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Jeff W

This week's Symphonycast:

Bruckner's Symphony No. 7. Louis Langree leads the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/06/30/


----------



## Guest

The Piano Concertos of *Ludwig van Beethoven*.
Let me see how many of these I can get through this morning before I'm interupted.








Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, Op. 15
Howard Shelly
Orchestra of Opera North








Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat, Op. 19
Ronald Brautigam
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Parrott








Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Murray Perahia
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink








Yevgeny Subdin
Minnesota Symphony Orchestrak, Osmo Vanska








Hélène Grimaud
Staatskapelle Dresden, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## Weston

I admire your ambition. ^ I'd have to have several cups of coffee first.


----------



## tastas

Schubert Symphony No. 9.
London Symphony Orchestra, Josef Krips conducting.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Morton Feldman
Trio (1980)*
Marc Sabat, violin; Rohan de Saram, 'cello; Aki Takahashi, piano
[Mode records, rec. 2006]

This is the third time I've listened through this very extended, contemplative and rather beautiful work, a favourite of my son.



> At an hour and 45 minutes, Morton Feldman's Trio (1980) is a chamber work of extraordinary duration, comparable in length and mood to his other marathon compositions, For Philip Guston, For John Cage, and For Christian Wolff, though it does not approach the heroic scale of his six-hour String Quartet II. One interesting aspect of Feldman's thinking is that his narrow dynamic range and close intervals are in inverse proportion to his expansive temporal dimension: for him, quiet sounds and small pitch relations were the norm, but his late music stretched out over vast timespans and had the effect that it didn't really build to a climax or go anywhere, but existed in a seemingly timeless yet constantly cycling stasis. The consistency of tone colors and gentleness of the pointillistic writing give the Trio a strong meditative quality, and it is quite easy to listen to, even though most of the chords are built on minor seconds and there are no real themes or even melodic fragments to follow. Indeed, the airiness of the music suggests that the soothing ambience is perhaps more important than any other musical aspect, and sustaining this delicate sound world requires the sensitivity and control that violinist Marc Sabat, cellist Rohan de Saram, and pianist Aki Takahashi bring. From barely audible pizzicati to piano chords that are repeated with the subtlest changes in emphasis, this group is steady through the entire performance, and listening to their evanescent playing is a pleasure that any Feldman fan will appreciate. Mode's reproduction is excellent for its responsiveness to the slightest musical effects and for its clean studio sound.
> Blair Sanderson [AllMusic]


----------



## Weston

Streaming . . .
*Dietrich Buxtehude: Scandinavian Cantatas and Missa alla brevis*
Paul Hillier / Theatre of Voices









I thought I'd give Buxtehude another try. I've always had trouble grasping his melodies that seemingly meander to nowhere. These works are no exception, but they are beautifully performed here.


----------



## bejart

Carolus Hacquart (1640-ca.1701): Suite in A Minor, Op.3, No.10

Guido Balestracci, viola -- Nicola Dal Maso, violin -- Rafael Bonivita, archlute -- Massimiliano Rachetti, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

Streaming . . .
*Mozart: Concerto in A major for clarinet & orchestra, KV 622*
Hans Knappertsbusch / either the Hessischen Rundfunks Symphony Orchestra or the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra (not sure).









Not bad for a live "historical" recording. I find I can tolerate these more when I'm not using headphones to pick up every nuance of the audience and the lack of frequency range. I can't honestly say I've heard of the conductor. This work is more palatable to me than the clarinet quintet, but it would be cool to hear it in its original form for bass clarinet or whatever it was.

On a side note, I am annoyed that I now cannot leave Allmusic open when I listen via streaming, as they blast loud commercials at me drowning out my stream. It kind of defeats the purpose of a site about music.


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Tosca










Bought this in Indianapolis yesterday and been listening to it since.


----------



## Vasks

*Madrigals by Janequin (Ensemble Clement Janequin/Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Guest

I'm convinced he's purposely flipping me the bird:








Johannes Brahms
Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Riccardo Chailly - Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Blake

Boulez's Bartok: Sz. 51 & 116.


----------



## Alypius

*Bach: Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019*
performance: Emlyn Ngai (violin) / Peter Watchorn (harpsichord) (Musica omnia, 2010)










*Vivaldi: Concerti per violino e arch, RV 331, 171, 391, 271, 327, 263a, 181*
performance: Riccardo Minasi / Il Pomo d'Oro, _Concerti per violino IV 'L'imperatore_ (Naive, 2013)


----------



## Mahlerian

Via radio:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor "Quasi una fantasia"
Radu Lupu


----------



## bejart

Francesco Zappa (ca.1745-ca.1800): Sinfonia No.3 in B Flat

Vanni Moretto conducting Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro Della Radio Svizzera; Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Koechlin fiddling with the 'style atonal-sériel'.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.5

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Prokofiev
Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 "Classical" (1916-7)
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 100 (1944)*
Theodore Kuchar, Ukrainian National Symphony Orchestra [Naxos,2000]










The first symphony is a rather slight, though enjoyable work, with its familiar themes (familiar from so long ago it seems like it was in a previous life, I must admit). The fifth gives a little more material to get my teeth into, and I enjoyed this version very much. We have old LP recordings of both works somewhere, but it was easier to turn to Spotify than to dig them out.


----------



## Orfeo

*Henryk Mercer*
Concerto for Piano & Orchestra no. I in E minor.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Christopher Konig.

*Franz Xavier Scharwenka *
Concerto for Piano & Orchestra no. IV in F minor.
-Stephen Hough, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster.

*Emil von Sauer*
Concerto for Piano & Orchestra no. I in E minor.
-Stephen Hough, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster.


----------



## ticovanzant

Robert Simpson String Quartets 14 & 15 and Clarinet Trio, a great, unsung composer.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos. 1&2* Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Maurizio Pollini conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG








You can't go wrong here - superlative performances of superlative piano concertos. I certainly have more recordings of the Bartok piano concertos than anyone else's.

The first is perhaps the purest. I love the measured auditory precision of the percussion in the slow movement.

The second is perhaps more exciting - including sections of the characteristic Bartokian night music. At times this music seems mesmerizingly mad!

I really struggle to pick my favourite Bartok piano concerto - they are all so good. And that includes the concerto not included on this disc - the third (which I find to be almost a tear jerker).


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in B Flat, Op.17, No.2

Anthony Halstead leading the Hanover Band


----------



## Mahlerian

Via radio, a live broadcast of:
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major
Garrick Ohlsson, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Fisch


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok, Juilliard Quartet, 1981 digital cycle. Amazing! If I'd known this existed, it would have been my 'go to' set years ago. Sound & performance & conveying of musical meaning are excellent!


----------



## Cosmos

Just finished a personal favorite: Mendelssohn - Die Erste Walpurgisnacht


----------



## millionrainbows

I happened in to a treasure trove of used Hindemith at the half-price bookstore. I'm now taking an in-depth look at Hindemith.








Complete String Quartets, 3 CDs







Symphonic Works Complete, 6 CDs


----------



## omega

Schubert, _Der Tod und das Mädchen_
Orlando Quartet








Beethoven, _Symphony n°6 'Pastorale'_
John Eliot Gardiner | Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique


----------



## LancsMan

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin (complete ballet)* Budapest Festival Orchestra conducted by Ivan Fischer on Philips








Authentic Hungarian performances of this Bartok ballet. This is a colourful score (a sort of Bartokian equivalent of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring?). A pretty lurid scenario for this ballet.

Although constantly interesting this ballet score has never been one of my favourite Bartok works. But having said that it is viscerally exciting music, especially as played here.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge

An Irish Melody "Londonderry Air", H 86 (1908)
Old English Songs (2)
No. 1, Sally in our alley, H 119a
No. 2, Cherry Ripe, H 119b (both 1916)
Sir Roger de Coverley, H 155 (1922)

Sonata for Violin and Piano, H 183 (1932)*

The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2013]

http://www.arkivmusic.com/graphics/covers/non-muze2/large/1014694.jpg[/imh]

The four British / Irish folk song arrangements contain nothing of Bridge's experiments with the incorporation of contemporary European developments into his writing, but are very skilfully crafted and accomplished works of a different sort, perhaps meant for the audience at home in Britain (where he was established as a composer in the 'pastoral' tradition). The Nash ensemble's performances are very strong and attractive.

[QUOTE]The four short folk-song arrangements, for string quartet, come from 1908 to 1922, and it is in these we can hear Bridge's development toward his own style most clearly, especially in the last of them, on Sir Roger de Coverley . The folk-song arrangements are charming and contain few surprises, though the last one takes the tune apart and treats it more as thematic material than as a tune.

The Violin Sonata which concludes this program is a fine demonstration of where Bridge had arrived toward the end of his life. It is a strong piece and ought to be heard more often. ...[it] is not much recorded for some reason: the last review of one I can find in the Fanfare Archive is David K. Nelson's from 2000, which I have not heard. This version, however, can be heartily recommended.

FANFARE: Alan Swanson[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anderjohn

Martinu No. 5, really enjoy this one and have not heard it in a while.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Joseph Schmidt - opera arias









A fantatstic tenor with a lovely, sweet and delicate voice yet powerful too. This is a lovely CD of clips from the 1930s, mainly with unknown orchestra and conductor and he was one of the best selling German tenors of the 1930s .... so why is he not better known? Well, he died in 1942 aged 38 after fleeing from Germany and he was only 1.52m tall - and so was 'too short' to be an opera singer. Fortunately, there are some you-tube clips showing him singing so that we can both see and hear what we missed out on - for example: una furtiva lagrima 



 and probably my favourite rendition of Nessun Dorma of all time 




Have a listen - I'd be very interested to know what you think


----------



## KenOC

Carpenter, Adventures in a Perambulator. A favorite from back in the day.


----------



## cwarchc

Had a B day today, upto now
Started with this








Followed by this


----------



## Orfeo

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Goldberg Variations.
-Glenn Gould, pianist.
-->http://www.theguardian.com/music/2012/sep/20/glenn-gould-wilfully-idiotic-genius
_
After reading a lot of various opinions in this forum about Gould's approach to Bach (in particular), I thought I give it a listen via the link mentioned in the other thread (*thanks Alypius*). I have not listened enough of Gould's recordings to render an opinion, however objective I aim to be, but I do like what I'm hearing thus far in that 1981 studio video presentation. It's passionate, expertly well-played (of course) yet not so adorned or eccentric so many people find as faults with Gould. Not chic, but pretty straightforward._


----------



## SimplyRedhead

The one and only Martha Argerich playing Prokofieff's Piano Concerto no. 3. 
Great Berlin Philharmonic and Claudio Abbado as well!


----------



## LancsMan

*George & Ira Gershwin: Oh, Kay!* Orchestra of St. Luke's conducted by Eric Stern on Nonesuch








I maybe a bit of a musical snob, but just occasionally I do listen to something very much lighter. Here's a case in point. As a musical perhaps this should be on the non classical music I am listening to thread, but as I've never posted on that thread I thought I'd risk loosing my musical credibility and post it here!

OK it's rather corny - but it's endearing, tuneful and lively. I get far more musical enjoyment from it than I do from the bulk of nineteenth century Italian opera - and at least it's short!


----------



## SimplyRedhead

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 45752
> 
> 
> I'd never listened to the original piano versions of these before. Wish I'd never seen that turkey "Song of Norway". Maybe I would have given Grieg the respect he deserves a long time ago.


You should check Alicia de Larrocha's version! Much more intimate (in my opinion).


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 7 - BPO / Karajan (EMI)

Quite different from his valedictory one with the VPO


----------



## Mahlerian

Liszt: Les Preludes
Wagner: Excerpts from Meistersinger
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Fisch

Ending with a strangely anemic rendition of the Meistersinger overture, tagged onto a few other orchestral excerpts. Audience applause seemed somewhat muted as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

this time last year I bought the Mozart symphonies as performed by Pinnock and the English Concert-unlike a lot of other listeners and reviewers I found the sound a little harsh-now is the time to return to the set and have another listen....28/29/33 to start!


----------



## Guest

Larrocha playing Albeniz:









When you're in the right frame of mind, these piano pieces just sizzle and crackle with life. Bravo!


----------



## Guest

Never heard of this dude before:










Works for violin and piano from Joan Manén (1883 - 1971), played by Kalina Macuta & Daniel Blanch.

Manén is very similar to Sarasate, but maybe a little more lyrical. Excellent stuff. I need to listen a few more times.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet - Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra - Algis Zuraitis









From the days when the dreadfully named Classics for Pleasure (it sounded pretty tacky to me!) delivered many wonderful recordings at bargain prices (this had previously been released by Melodiya, I believe).

This work was the first to persuade me to listen to classical music - the Dance of the Knights had been used by a perfume advert and I had gone to the music teacher I worked alongside and he was able to tell me where the music came from, so I went and bought my first and only full-price classical LP. As these were the years before TC, I didn't know where to go to next apart from a few LPs picked up at flea markets for coppers and before long, I'd bought a CD player and stopped buying LPs.

I very much enjoy the memories of hearing this for the first time, and sentimentality ensures that I don't want any different version (it is actually pretty good with great 'russian-ness', especially in the darker moments) but my memories are not entirely positive. I went to Blackpool (of all places) to see a performance of the ballet whilst I was married and cried as I realised that I had never loved anyone as R&J did in this ballet. Eh well, I learnt and have moved on and eventually did find Mrs H!


----------



## Anderjohn

That makes two of us listening to Bruckner Symphony No. 7 now.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

millionrainbows said:


> I happened in to a treasure trove of used Hindemith at the half-price bookstore. I'm now taking an in-depth look at Hindemith.


Have you tried the not yet complete Hindemith Quartet cycle by the Amar Quartet on Naxos? - the best modern recordings I've heard



Anderjohn said:


> That makes two of us listening to Bruckner Symphony No. 7 now.


We'd be interested to know performers, conductor, etc. too...

Another listen tonight for (actually I've been dipping into this disc all weekend):

*Frank Bridge

Enter Spring, H 174 (1926-7)
Isabella, H 78 (1907)
Two Tone Poems for Orchestra, H 118 (1915)
Mid of the Night, H 30 (1903)*

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox [Chandos, rec. 2000]

Enter Spring, especially, is going to become a favourite with me, I can predict.


----------



## bejart

Pieter van Maldere (1729-1768): Sinfonia in G Minor, Op.4, No.1

Filip Bral directing the Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Giuseppe Verdi*

Rigoletto
_An Opera in Four Acts_

Rigoletto - Robert McFerrin
Giovanna - Thelma Votipka
Duke of Mantua - Daniele Barioni
Maddelena - Sandra Warfield
Gilda - Laurel Hurley
Monterone - Louis Sgarro

Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra
Fausto Cleva conducting

From the libretto:

DUKE

You always take a joke too far.
The wrath you provoke could rebound upon you.


----------



## Anderjohn

> We'd be interested to know performers, conductor, etc. too...


Sorry, pretty new here and still figuring it all out!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 51 "Rejoice unto God in all lands!"

For the 15th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1730

Agnes Giebel, soprano, Kurt Thomas, cond. (1959)

and:

Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano, Peter Gellhorn, cond. (1950)


----------



## Anderjohn

Magnard Symphony No. 4, Ossonce/Glasgow BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. That should take me through dinner!


----------



## Guest

Anderjohn said:


> Magnard Symphony No. 4, Ossonce/Glasgow BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. That should take me through dinner!


Just listened to that one yesterday! I have a recording from BIS with Thomas Sanderling and Malmö Symphony Orchestra though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Fleisher & the Julliard SQ in Brahms' Piano Quintet, op. 34; Boulez & co. in Schoenberg's Chamber Symphonies, #s 1 and 2.

*p.s.* I just read a few pages of the thread quickly, and was very surprised to see bejart listening to Zappa.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Sonata No.21 in B-flat
Liszt: Sonata in B Minor Annie Fischer

Dvorak: Symphony No.7 London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

Annie Fischer gives a superb and compelling performance of Schubert's last piano sonata, her tone is wonderful, and her interpretation is as good as anybody I've ever heard, the recording (1968) is excellent. The Liszt Sonata from 1953 is drier recording wise, but the performance is ablaze with life and transcends any shortcomings the recording may have. Then immensely enjoyable Dvorak from Dorati and the LSO, I can now go to bed happy and content.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> *p.s.* I... was very surprised to see bejart listening to Zappa.


I know, tell me it's not really true, there *can't* really have been a baroque era composer called Francesco Zappa

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesco_Zappa

Oh, there* is*!!

Last listening of the night: (my ad nauseam obsession with Bridge continues, sorry)

*Bridge

Cello Sonata, H 125*
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion]
*
Piano Quintet in D minor, H49a*
Ashley Wass, Tippett Quartet [Naxos]

The piano quintet seem to be unsung (even more than is usual for this composer) and regarded as 'unsatisfactory', buti it has a transcendently beautiful central adagio, here played with great sensitivity.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Wind Quintet in B Flat, Op.56, No.1

Michael Thompson Wind Quintet: Michael Thompson, horn -- Jonathan Snowden, flute -- Derek Wickens, oboe -- Robert Hill, clarinet -- John Price, bassoon









Quote Originally Posted by Blancrocher 
"*p.s.* I... was very surprised to see bejart listening to Zappa."

TurnaboutVox says ---
"...there can't really have been a baroque era composer called Francesco Zappa."

I was too, although Frank Zappa did produce an album several years ago incorporating his namesake. Hence the title of my review on Amazon, "Thank you, Frank".


----------



## senza sordino

Dowland, Elgar, Bridge, and Parry string music







Ben Britten music, variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony, prelude and fugue







Britten Les Illuminations, Serenade for tenor, horn and strings, Nocturne 







Shostakovich Symphonies 2&15


----------



## Guest

I must agree with others on this site that this is a superb recording.


----------



## brotagonist

Roger Sessions : Symphony 8
American Symphony Orchestra directed by Leon Botstein

I haven't explored much of his music, but this is definitely most intriguing.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Honegger*: Symphony 1, etc., w, BRSO/Dutoit (rec.1984 - '86); *Chopin, Ravel, Prokofiev*, w. Pogo (rec.1981/2).


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Honegger*: Symphony 1, etc., w, BRSO/Dutoit (rec.1984 - '86); *Chopin, Ravel, Prokofiev*, w. Pogo (rec.1981/2).


In his prime, "Pogo" was almost unbeatable. After his wife and father died, his playing and career plummeted. However, according to his website, he's playing some very demanding programs, including one that pairs Stravinsky's 3 Movements from Petroushka with Brahms' Paganini Variations!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Paul Hindemith*
Symphony in E-Flat
Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by 
Carl Maria Von Weber

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting

From the liner notes:

Among the towering musical figures of the 20th century, Paul Hindemith (1895-1963) stands out for the versatility, zest and enterprise with which he attacked and solved the most varied practical problems. He seems to have relished coping with crises, whether of a restricted personal nature or of the broadest political or artistic scope. From the day he defied parental authority to become a musician and set out to support himself by playing in dance bands, to the years of political crisis when he defied Nazi political and artistic authority at home, to the continuing crisis in the evolution of musical style in our century, Hindemith met all problems with a strength, a resilience, and a fundamental optimism that often astonished his admirers.


----------



## starthrower

Honegger-Symphony No. 5 Dutoit


----------



## brotagonist

I am revelling in a Dutilleux abend. In particular, I am listening to pieces *not* on my 2CD set:









Instead, I have chosen these from You Tube:

Symphony 1
La nuit étoilé
Ainsi la nuit
Sonatine for flute
Piano Sonata
Au gré des ondes
Correspondences

Sorry, it's too much typing to list all of the performers


----------



## Blancrocher

Heinrich Schiff & the ABQ in Schubert's String Quintet; Stephen Drury & co in John Luther Adams' Dark Waves and other works, which I downloaded the other day on advice from a forum member.

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Veil-Joh...=1404703148&sr=1-3&keywords=john+luther+adams


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern: Symphony, op. 21
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









I think it was last week that a member here (Headphone Hermit, perhaps?) asked someone to help explain Webern to an interested lay listener. Also to coincide with the upcoming Saturday symphony this week, I've written a blog post on the work with a quick look at the second movement in particular, avoiding as far as possible all reference to set theory, inverse retrogrades, hexachordal combinatoriality, or anything else that the lay listener with basic musical knowledge might find unfamiliar.

The performance can be found on Youtube here. Click here to go right to the second movement.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

For Mahler"s birthday, I am checking out one of his symphonies which I am least familiar with. Currently I am on the first movement which so far seems incredibly sparse in its orchestration....looking forward to what lies ahead.


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> I am revelling in a Dutilleux abend. In particular, I am listening to pieces *not* on my 2CD set:
> 
> View attachment 45993
> 
> 
> Instead, I have chosen these from You Tube:
> 
> Symphony 1
> La nuit étoilé
> Ainsi la nuit
> Sonatine for flute
> Piano Sonata
> Au gré des ondes
> Correspondences
> 
> Sorry, it's too much typing to list all of the performers


I started with that EMI set. The piano sonata is fantastic! I need to get a recording. I like the the first symphony too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Des Klagende Lied, for the first time. I wasn't so much a fan of the 5th symphony but it'll probably grow on me over time. This is already thrilling though!


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.8 - Georg Solti, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Creation (Andreas Spering; Im; Kobow; Müller-Brachmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).


----------



## Wood

*Giles Swayne* - Convocation










Contemporary British choral meets African tribal music. The result is eminently acceptable.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahler 8, Solti. Not the first time I've heard it, but this is another of his symphonies I am regrettable less familiar with.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Mahlerian said:


> I think it was last week that a member here (Headphone Hermit, perhaps?) asked someone to help explain Webern to an interested lay listener.


Yes, sir! 'Twas I .... and I very much appreciate your blog posting. I shall try to make it a priority for listening when I get home later.

Lots of people have beem listening to Webern recently, but it would be nice to read more about WHY this composer's music appeals to so many


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent recording (in French) of Rossini's last great masterpiece, some say his greatest opera. I do love it. I just wish it wasn't so damn long! There are only so many hours in a day. This reissue is exactly what a reissue should be. Full notes, text and translation, and even includes Jemmy's aria _Que ton ame se rassure_, which Rossini himself cut, in an apendix. The cast is splendid, with Bacquier a sympathetic Tell, Gedda a heroic and musically scrupulous Arnold, and Caballe a beautifully aristocratic, if somewhat placid Mathilde. Joceylne Taillon and Mady Mesple are also well cast as Hedwige and Jemmy. I doubt we'll see it bettered.


----------



## dgee

dgee said:


> Making a start on this. I quite like Berlioz - cautiously optimistic!
> 
> View attachment 45453


I was just reflecting that I did finish this and enjoyed for the most part although it seemed a bit uneven on first go and the ballet was a drag. However, there were a few numbers that had to be heard again immediately - forgotten which ones now of course. Will have to go back at some point and check! The musicianship was of the very highest standard throughout


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Symphony No.8 London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

If there's a more uplifting way to start the day than the Dvorak 8th, then I'd like to hear it! Having done a 3 mile walk with the dog before breakfast, this just sets the seal on it all, and it's a beautiful sunny summer's day here in Shropshire. Wenlock Edge looked absolutely beautiful as we looked down on it from Brown Clee (the hill on which I live), nature is a wonderful thing...... and so is Dvorak!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Shostakovich 15 - Giergiev/Mariinsky Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Georges Aperghis' Machinations - Olivier Pasquet, dir.


----------



## Jeff W

From the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center:

Mozart - Quintet in E-flat major for Horn, Violin, Two Violas, and Cello, K. 407
Radovan Vlatkovic, horn; Benjamin Beilman, violin; Lily Francis, Paul Neubauer, viola; Timothy Eddy, cello

Beethoven - Quintet in C major for Two Violins, Two Violas, and Cello, Op. 29
Cho-Liang Lin, Areta Zhulla, violin; Paul Neubauer, Daniel Phillips, viola; Fred Sherry, cello

http://www.instantencore.com/music/details.aspx?PId=5112677


----------



## Weston

Deep listening session last night when I couldn't get on line.
*
Mahler:Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, "Symphony of a Thousand" *
Pierre Boulez / Staatskapelle Berlin









Part 1.

First impression: Great! Like Beethoven's Missa Solemnis on steroids, but without all the solemnity. I was thinking it not particularly life changing, but then got to the explosive "Accende lumen sensibus" section. I think the lights dimmed! I might want to consider laying off Mahler for a while after this. Don't want my electric bill too high. Though this is not the clearest recording I've ever heard, those low organ notes are earth shaking. The wonder is how Mahler managed these forces without the symphony dissolving into chaos.

One peculiar blasphemous thought crossed my mind: The choirs harmonies and singing style in this recording sound very much to me like some of the choirs in the movie The Wizard of Oz, but that was a mere 25 years later than this composition (hard to imagine), so maybe it's not an odd thought at all.

Somehow I missed or did not recognize the children's chorus, but no matter. The bizarre fugal section bewildered me in a good way, and led me to the massive climax wherein I think the soprano had to have been lifted on a cherry picker to reach some of those notes. I'm not entirely convinced she wasn't replaced by a theremin for the recording.

Part 2.
I'm glad Mahler thought to build in a nice little intermission, but now we're in for the long stretch.

The opening prelude is among the most beautiful segments I've ever heard from Mahler. It could stand almost stand on its own. I confess my attention began to wander during this lengthy Faust part, and so I frequently lost my place among the annotations I was reading as I listened. As often happens, the description is longer than the actual passage so the piece rushes on ahead of me in spite of its length. Because of this I did not notice the "short orchestral passage . . . scored for an eccentric chamber group consisting of piccolo, flute, harmonium, celesta, piano, harps and a string quartet." Ah, well. There may be other chances.

For once I am hearing no echoes of R. Strauss. This seems more Wagnerian than previous symphonies, though I'm not sure why I think that. It could be some of the long held legato phrases remind me of the opening to Das Rheingold or Tristan und Isolde.

While this is a great listening experience, I'm not sure it fits my definition of a symphony. More of an oratorio than anything, but really it's in a genre of its own. I might have called it a Symphonic Mass(ive). If Mahler wants to call it a symphony, I have no quarrel with that though.

I'll give it a month or so before exploring the next - Symphony No. 8.99, Das Lied von derr Erde.


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351

Sir Thomas Beecham conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Can't not listen to my favourite Mahler symphony before the day is up! Have just enough time before midnight it seems too!


----------



## maestro267

*Berlioz*: Requiem
Banks (tenor), London Philharmonic Choir
London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Oskaar

*Nelson Freire 2*

*Nelson Freire - Villa-Lobos - Momoprecoce*








Heitor Villa-Lobos​*Heitor Villa-Lobos
Momoprecoce, fantasy for piano & orchestra

Nelson Freire, piano

Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor

London, Proms 2012*

Nice and dreamy. varied and very interresting piece.

*Nelson Freire - Chopin Piano Concerto No. 2*








Frédéric Chopin​
*Frédéric Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Nelson Freire, soloist
Marin Alsop, conductor
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra*

I like this concero, and Freire does an eccelent job!

youtube comments

*Sublime! The most beautiful phrasing imaginable!﻿

Nelson Freire, brilliant soloist, nicely accompanied by the São Paulo State Symphony Orchestra. Perfect!*

*videolink*


----------



## Vasks

*Cliffe - Cloud and Sunshine (Fifield/Sterling)
Delius - In a Summer Garden (Wordsworth/Collins)
Bridge - Oration (Gerhardt/Chandos)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Lehar*
Operetta in three acts "The Count of Luxembourg"
-Nicolai Gedda, Kurt Bohme, Lucia Popp, Gisela Litz, Holm, Brokmeier, et al.
-Symphony Orchestra Graunke & Bavarian State Opera Choir/Willi Mattes.
Operetta in three acts "Alone at Last" 
-Elena Mosuc, Zoran Todorovich.
-The Munich Radio Orchestra & Bavarian Radio Choir/Ulf Schirmer.

*Zygmunt Stojowski*
Piano Concerti nos. I & II.
-Jonathan Plowright, pianist.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Complete different direction from Mahler now. Bruckner 3:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've gotten hooked on Alexander Von Zemlinsky at present. Today, I have been listening to:

Brabbins & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales: *Symphonies in D-Minor & B-Flat Major*
Jurowski & the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.: *A Florentine Tragedy & Six Maeterlinck Songs*

I have also been listening to Zemlinsky's contemporary, Gustav Mahler:

John Barbirolli & the Berliner Philharmoniker: *Symphony No. 9*
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra: *Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" (Live Recording)*
Two fantastic Composers and four sets of great recordings. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release. *Dvorak*: Symphonies, Concerti, w. Czech Phil./Behovelak et al. The symphonies are serviceable, but nothing stands out. Tempi are often taken at a leisurely pace, with some attacks softly handled. Sound is good, though spot micing may be overdone for some listeners.

The highlight is Weilerstein and the Cello Concerto, but you can buy that separately, which is what I suggest. The recorded Dvorak realm is so competitive, that it renders this convenient boxset as over-priced.

Instead, consider Suitner (Berlin Classics budget box) for the complete symphonies, and Weilerstein, Fournier, Suwanai, Richter, as some candidates for the concerti.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## millionrainbows

Evgeny Kissin: Plays Chopin and Liszt. This 3-CD set on Brilliant contains Kissin's March 1984 performance of both Chopin Concertos at the age of 12, with the Moscow State Philharmonic in the Great Hall of the Moscow Conservatory. Other discs contain recordings from 1983 and 1989, all solo Chopin and Liszt. He never fails to astound me.

  

 


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> In his prime, "Pogo" was almost unbeatable. After his wife and father died, his playing and career plummeted. *However, according to his website, he's playing some very demanding programs, including one that pairs Stravinsky's 3 Movements from Petroushka with Brahms' Paganini Variations!*


I recall knocks on his "second life" performances were often dealing with slow interps. I wonder if he's turned that corner.

A great talent, that I would like to see reborn.:tiphat:


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


Jorge *Grundman*, 
_A Mortuis Resurgere_ 
Brodsky Quartet / S.Cordon
Chandos SACD

#morninglistening #classicalmusic @ChandosRecords @JorgeGrundman #contemporaryMusic "A Mortius Resurgere"


----------



## rrudolph

Mahler: Hans und Grete/Winterlied/Im Lenz/Serenade aus Don Juan/Frulingsmorgen/Ich Ging Mit Lust Durch Einen Grunen Wald/Starke Einsbildungskraft/Erinnerung/Selbstgefuhl/Nicht Wiedersehen!/Um Schlimme Kinder Artig zu Machen/Aus! Aus!/Zu Strassburg Auf der Schanz/Scheiden und Meiden/Phantasie aus Don Juan/Ablosung im Sommer/Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen








Mahler: Das Klagende Lied








Mahler: Symphony #1








Mahler: Symphony #2


----------



## SimplyRedhead

Pogorelich playing Chopin's preludes. His interpretations never fail to fascinate me.


----------



## maestro267

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor (Resurrection)
Baker/Auger/CBSO & Chorus/Rattle

AKA. The Greatest Piece of Music Ever Written By Anyone In the Entire History of Mankind


----------



## millionrainbows

Robert Schumann: Fantasie fur Voiline und Orchester C-dur op. 131.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I recall knocks on his "second life" performances were often dealing with slow interps. I wonder if he's turned that corner.
> 
> A great talent, that I would like to see reborn.:tiphat:


So would I. I've seen videos of a 19-minute Liszt Mephisto Waltz and a 49 minute Sonata!


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> While this is a great listening experience, I'm not sure it fits my definition of a symphony. More of an oratorio than anything, but really it's in a genre of its own. I might have called it a Symphonic Mass(ive). If Mahler wants to call it a symphony, I have no quarrel with that though.


No, no, please...don't say this. I feel like committing random acts of violence whenever I hear someone say that Mahler's 8th isn't really a Symphony.

Look...it's a large-scale work, developmental rather than sectional, that includes a first movement in sonata form. I want everyone who thinks otherwise to explain to me how this fits in the same genre as Handel's Messiah, which is a sectional work without symphonic development of any kind at any point, and no sonata form movement, rather than Beethoven's Ninth.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Vasks

WTF? So many listeners doing Gustav!

Is it Mahler Monday, and I wasn't notified? LOL!


----------



## Mahlerian

Vasks said:


> WTF? So many listeners doing Gustav!
> 
> Is it Mahler Monday, and I wasn't notified? LOL!


It's Mahler's 154th birthday!


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> It's Mahler's 154th birthday!


If Mahler were alive today, I'm sure he'd say "....graaaahhhh...."


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> No, no, please...don't say this. I feel like committing random acts of violence whenever I hear someone say that Mahler's 8th isn't really a Symphony.
> 
> Look...it's a large-scale work, developmental rather than sectional, that includes a first movement in sonata form. I want everyone who thinks otherwise to explain to me how this fits in the same genre as Handel's Messiah, which is a sectional work without symphonic development of any kind at any point, and no sonata form movement, rather than Beethoven's Ninth.


Right! If The Messiah had been a symphony, then Handel would have turned the theme upside-down and played it backwards, after modulating to a distant key area. And instead of Haa-le-lu jah, it would have been ha-Leee-lu-Jah!


----------



## Vasks

Mahlerian said:


> It's Mahler's 154th birthday!


I wasn't notified.

I'm a persona non grata


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Perennial favourites and often paired together. Still it's years since I've listened to either.

Peerlessly fresh and inventive playing from Leif Ove Andsnes, ably supported by Jansons and the Berlin Phil, with not a hint of the routine.


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano sonata​*
*Zoltan Kocsis "Sonata D 960" Schubert*








Franz Schubert​
*Piano Sonata in B flat Major D 960,
op. posth. by Franz Schubert
Zoltan Kocsis, piano
Teatro Sociale, Bellinzona 1998*

Beautiful piano music, very nicely performed.

youtube comments

*What a great piece! I'm not a good judge of performance, but it sounded good to me.﻿

Kocsis, great. Not only has a great technique, but their interpretations are intelligent: seeking the nuances, the tempos, the silences, .... Let see things, features, details that other versions can not. Music that moves and makes you think. May.

Scubert's sonatas are like a dream...
*

*S. Prokofiev Piano Sonata no.7 Opus 83 (B) By Khatia Buniatishvili*








Sergei Prokofiev​
*From Verbier Festival*

Khatia Buniatishvili is a fantastic pianist with many good interpretations on her reportoar. 
This lively and very great Prokofiev sonata is played wit graze and technical skills, but also with a lot of sensitivity to bring forward all the nuances. Well done!

youtube comments

*OMG! I love how different and unique this is! Yes, it's not perfect but the courage is something I truly admire in this playing...﻿*

*Ivo Pogorelich Plays Chopin Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35*








Frédéric Chopin​
*I. Grave - Doppio movimento 00:20
II. Scherzo 09:06
III. Marche funèbre: Lento 17:18
IV. Finale: Presto 25:33*

A nice and entertaining sonata, and I find this Pogorelich interpretation very good in general.

youtube comments

*Sorry Yulianna Avdeeva. The best interpretation of this sonata is played by Pogorelich.

The greatest pianist that I ever saw perform (four times in San Francisco). Unique, unorthodox, difficult, moody, introspective, self-doubting. Genius.﻿

He is very good , But You should also hear the best piano Performer in all times - Vladimir Horowitz﻿

this performer is very different to the run of the mill concert pianists - i remember when Pogorelich came onto the scene some years ago - he was marketed up more for his movie star good looks ; I don't recall hearing him play too much back then - but now have acquainted myself happily with many of his performances - and my, what a great pianist !!!! *

*videolink*


----------



## Chris

I thought numbers 3 and 4 were going to be hard work but they turned out to be very enjoyable.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Mahlerian said:


> No, no, please...don't say this. I feel like committing random acts of violence whenever I hear someone say that Mahler's 8th isn't really a Symphony.


Interesting, I guess the Mahler cult is finally getting serious.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> this time last year I bought the Mozart symphonies as performed by Pinnock and the English Concert-unlike a lot of other listeners and reviewers I found the sound a little harsh-now is the time to return to the set and have another listen....28/29/33 to start!


a year on and my reservations about this series of recordings have definitely diminished-now listening to 16/17/18/19 and 26 (particularly interested in 26th as back in February I heard the VPO perform it at the Musikverein)


----------



## Vasks

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Interesting, I guess the Mahler cult is finally getting serious.


Looks like it....so....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise'; No. 5 in D Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## MagneticGhost

maestro267 said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor (Resurrection)
> Baker/Auger/CBSO & Chorus/Rattle
> 
> AKA. The Greatest Piece of Music Ever Written By Anyone In the Entire History of Mankind


I can't help but agree with you


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano sonata 2​*
*Beethoven | Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, "The Tempest" | Daniel Barenboim*








Ludwig Van Beethoven​
*1st Movement (Largo, Allegro)
2nd Movement (Adagio)
3rd Movement (Allegretto)

Work: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2, "The Tempest"
Composer: Ludwig van Beethoven
Soloist: Daniel Barenhoim*

I really like Barenboims light and elegant performences of this and other Beethoven sonatas. Great maturity in the interpretation, and very emotional and colourfull in a modest, sesitive way.

youtube comments

*To me, its has one of the most interesting and bold harmonic progressions in its main theme I've ever heard. I thrive off of that kind of flavor.﻿

This is an excellent performance - on a par with Danny boy from Israel.﻿*

*Ariel Lanyi plays Brahms Piano Sonata No. 3 Op. 5*








Johannes Brahms​
*Brahms's third Piano Sonata, in F minor, Op. 5, written in 1854, is an example of the grandeur of the composer's early piano works. Other examples include the first Piano Concerto and the Variations on a Theme by Handel. The sonata is in five movements, unlike the standard three or four movement sonatas. The first movement presents a contrast between bravado (in the first subject) and lyricism (in the second). The second is the most lyrical movement of the sonata, with the first subject appearing in various forms reflecting Brahms's technique of "developing variation." The third movement, a scherzo, consists of an energetic waltz and a lyrical chorale-like middle part. The main motif of the fourth movement, an intermezzo titled "Remembrance," appears also in the first and third movements, presenting cyclic elements in the sonata. The fifth movement, a rondo, begins in a sinister mood, continues with lyrical chorale-like parts (perhaps resembling the chorale-like part of the third movement or the chorale-like sections in Beethoven's late music) and ends in an outburst of virtuosity and energy. Quotations from Beethoven's Fifth Symphony appear in three of the movements.
Played in a recital at Eglise St. Merri, in Paris, as part of the Accueil Musical series.
Part 1: 00:06
Part 2: 11:00
Part 3: 22:32
Part 4: 27:25
Part 5: 31:07*

youtube comments

*So effortless & flowing...a wonderful performance ...I had to come here after the one you sent me....Bravo...and applause!﻿

I love this piece! A wonderful performance, thank you!﻿

A wonderful performance of Brahms' early masterpiece.﻿

Bravooooo, Young Ariel! -0) Bless you - and thank you. Your musical growth and progress is astounding and humbling. Proud of you.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti, Piano Sonatas #'s 2-10.
Geoffrey Burleson

Hauntingly beautiful, rhythmically alive, wonderful neoclassical sonatas.
Twentieth Century Americana at its proud best.
A splash of cold water for the soul!
Recommended? Oh my, Yes!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Wood said:


> *Giles Swayne* - Convocation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary British choral meets African tribal music. The result is eminently acceptable.


I can't find this album on Spotify but I did find....









and it is indeed eminently acceptable to the point of I've just bought in on Am-a-zon


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> No, no, please...don't say this. I feel like committing random acts of violence whenever I hear someone say that Mahler's 8th isn't really a Symphony.
> 
> Look...it's a large-scale work, developmental rather than sectional, that includes a first movement in sonata form. I want everyone who thinks otherwise to explain to me how this fits in the same genre as Handel's Messiah, which is a sectional work without symphonic development of any kind at any point, and no sonata form movement, rather than Beethoven's Ninth.


No need to worry. This is a first impression. Except for a few recurring themes, I didn't analyze the structure. I only noticed the narrative aspects. I might have as easily said Beethoven's 6th was a tone poem on first hearing.


----------



## Cosmos

For Gustav's birthday, I decided to avoid the symphonies (because that's all I ever listen to, really) and instead listened to some songs.

*Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen* - Jessye Norman; Bernard Haitink: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
*Kindertotenlieder* - Hermann Prey; Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
*Des Knaben Wunderhorn* - Geraint Evans (baritone), Janet Baker (contralto); Wyn Morris: London Philharmonic Orchestra 
*Das Klagende Lied* - 




Other than Mahler,

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition










Kilar: Exodus


----------



## jamesvr

Vanska Lahti SO Just purchased it today. I enjoy it, but maybe not as much as my Jaarvi box.


----------



## rrudolph

Mahler: Symphony #10 (Mvt. 1 Adagio only)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

That delightful opening chorus is the Disneyfication of _opéra comique_.


----------



## jamesvr

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought this LP today for $1.98! Aside from some surface noise, it sounds great. I miss the days when DG used actual art instead of some photo-shopped glamor shot of the artist.


Love the cover art!


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: String Quintet in F
Fine Arts Quartet plus one


----------



## DavidA

Just listening again to Bruckner 4 conducted by Karajan - the EMI version.

When HvK died Rodney Milnes wrote that Karajan was "a bad conductor". Listening to this Fabulous performance I cannot believe anyone with any sort of IQ would put anything so stupid into print!


----------



## Sudonim

For the birthday boy:









Still sounding pretty good for a guy who's 154.


----------



## Blake

Takacs' _Bartok: The String Quartets,_ 1, 3, & 5.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Guest

Digging this old chestnut:









That must have some hot record when it came out in 1965! I suppose they added Cockaigne later when they went to CD.


----------



## Blake

Boulez on Bartok: _The Miraculous Mandarin._ Miraculous indeed.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Moeran*: Cello Concerto, etc. w. Johnston/Ulster O./Falletta (rec.2012); Symphony in G, etc., w. Ulster O./Handley et al (rec.1987); String Quartets, String Trio, w. Maggini Qt. (rec.1995).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 52 "False world, I trust you not"

For the 2nd Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Agnes Giebel, soprano, Karl Ristempart, cond

I don't understand why of the two cantatas for solo soprano 51 and 52 the first has hundreds of recordings and the second a mere dozen or so, despite this being, imo, the far superior work. Or is it just that 51 offers more opportunity for flashy, and uncharacteristic in Bach, vocal gymnastics?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Guest

Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua etc 
by James O'Donnell and the Westminster Cathedral Choir.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 2, w. Staats. Berlin/Suitner et al (rec.1983).


----------



## sdtom

Listening to Dvorak's Symphony No. 8 in G. It's part of a 9 CD set from Brilliant Classics. It was a good value for me at under $40.00 for the set.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony 2, w. Staats. Berlin/Suitner et al (rec.1983).


Great photo shop. One can hardly tell he's not at a real party. But...but...he just doesn't seem like a party kind of guy.

"Some white wine, Gustav?"

"No you fool! Can't you see I'm composing my 8th symphony in my mind?"


----------



## Blake

_Berg: Wozzeck (Sung in English). _ This is the first time I've heard an English translation, and I'm intrigued.


----------



## bejart

Mendelsohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.64

Sir Adrian Boult directing the Philharmonia Orchestra -- Michael Rabin, violin


----------



## dgee

Vesuvius said:


> _Berg: Wozzeck (Sung in English). _ This is the first time I've heard an English translation, and I'm intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 46050


The visit to the Doctor will be quite a treat in English I imagine!


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony 2, w. Staats. Berlin/Suitner et al (rec.1983).


When I listened to the 8th last night I had no idea it was his birthday.  I don't normally do birthdays. I was just ready to take on the 8th. It must have been kismet.


----------



## Blake

dgee said:


> The visit to the Doctor will be quite a treat in English I imagine!


I've found myself chuckling quite a bit. I'd recommend English tongues to check this out. Gives another perspective to it. The tongue-in-cheek humor and wit of Berg is easily seen. Rather enjoyable.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Georges Bizet*
Symphony in C Major
Jeux d'enfants, Op 22
Patrie Overture, Op 19

French National Radio Orchestra
Charles Munch conducting

From the liner notes _(Nonesuch has some of the wackiest liner notes  )_

If Bizet had been German and Mendelssohn French, there can be little doubt that Bizet would have the greater reputation today. There is a massive respectability attaching to the phrase "German composer" which guarantees a man the status of a classic provided he has just a few of the many qualifications really needed to justify so lofty a title . . .

Such generalizations, though they still have some currency, are pretty well complete nonsense. Proceeding to particulars, let me say that the last thing I want to do in asserting Bizet's very considerable genius is to knock Mendelssohn. It's true that, personally, I find Bizet the more congenial figure; but it would be sad if one could only praise one composer by dint of denigrating another.

On the contrary, my main purpose in bringing Mendelssohn into the question at all is to draw attention to a parallel between the two men. It was another precocious genius, John Keats, who said that "the imagination of a boy is healthy, and the mature imagination of a man is healthy" but that there was an unhealthy period in between; and both Mendelssohn and Bizet can be said to have suffered, as composers, from abnormally prolonged adolescence.

_Bernard Jacobson_


----------



## Valkhafar

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 and 9.
Staatskapelle Dresden.
Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just got this in the mail today and am listening to it right now as I type these words. I'm completely blown away by the singing of Elena Suliotis. It's over-the-top, white-lightning, _IN-CAN-DES-CENCE_. The stellar Decca sound engineering from 1965 greatly adds to the dramatic bite.

To my ears, Suliotis' Abigaille is a carefully-cultivated Maria Callas-- to the extent that its possible of course. Her "_Ben io t'invenn_i" from Act II is positively and ferociously _thrilling_ (I haven't even made it to "_Anch'io dischiuso un giorno_" yet). Her delivery of the lines "_Oh, iniqui Tutti, e piu folli ancor!_" and "_Su me stessa rovina, o fatal sdegno!_" literally gave me goose bumps. Natually I ran to my shelf to compare it with the famed December 29, 1949 Callas Naples performance.









. . . and predictably, as I already knew so intimately-- but just had to hear _again_-- Maria Callas clearly owns this role. Unfortunately, the sound quality is execrable. But if you want an ideal Abiagille, in my view, you will never find a more dramatically spellbinding performance than this one.









Earlier in the afternoon I took a page from the playbook of Mahlerian and put on the Mackerras Schubert's Fifth. I'm just in love with the light poise and elegance he brings to the first movement.

Absolutely stellar afternoon.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Latest listen? John LaMontaine's Concerto for Piano & Orchestra (Op.9), a 1959 Pulitzer Prize for Music winner. The recording is on CRI (CRI SD 189) and features Karen Keys (an apt name) on piano, with Guy Frazer Harrison conducting the Oklahoma City Symphony Orchestra. This remains a work that deserves to be better known. One of my favorite piano concerti.


----------



## Orfeo

hpowders said:


> Great photo shop. One can hardly tell he's not at a party. But...but...he just doesn't seem like a party kind of guy.
> 
> "Some white wine, Gustav?"
> 
> "No you fool! Can't you see I'm composing my 8th symphony in my mind?"


Most composers do not seem like a party type of guy. My goodness how uptight they were. But Nielsen! There was a guy who radiated for the camera. How much in love he was with life.


----------



## Sid James

*Mussorgsky / trans. Stokowski *_Pictures at an Exhibition_ (1939)
- Bournemouth SO under Jose Serebrier (Naxos)

Started with *Stokowski's transcription of Pictures at an Exhibition*, quite different from Ravel's one but no less of an orchestral tour de force!










*Brahms* 
_Capriccio in B minor, Op. 76 #2
Intermezzo in E flat major, Op. 117 #1
Rhapsody in B minor, Op. 79 #1
Intermezzo in E major, Op. 116 #6
Intermezzo in E minor, Op. 119 #2
Intermezzo in C major, Op. 119 #3_
- Wilhelm Backhaus, piano (Eloquence)

Getting into some of *Brahms' solo piano works *in this collection. The concertos have been great, however the solo piano works are quite different, they have this pared down quality. There's darker aspects to these, and memory and old age come to the fore a bit. No doubt Bakhaus' quite restrained style adds to this vibe. Nevertheless trademarks like the tunes and counterpoint are still very much there.

Brahms' piano works where influenced by Liszt (and possibly John Dowland, funnily enough), and Brahms in turn influenced the likes of Dohnanyi, Schoenberg, Webern and Ligeti. I'm aiming to get into some of their music as well in the near future. Next up though will be the selections on the second disc here.










*Telemann*
_Overture in B flat major, "Les Nations"
Violin Concerto in A major, "Les Rainettes"
Suite "Alster" in F major (Orchestral Suite with horn quartet)
Suite "La Chasse" in F major (Suite for winds)_
- Akademie fur Alte Kunst, Berlin directed from the bow by Stephan Mai (Harmonia Mundi Gold, from double disc set)

Finishing with a relisten to my favourites on this set of *Telemann's suites*. There is much to enjoy here, and I like his incorporation of popular music of the time. An extract from a surviving letter Telemann wrote speaks to this:

"One can hardly believe what wonderful fancies a simple bagpiper or fiddler will have when, as soon as the dancers stop to rest, they begin to improvise. In 8 days an attentive listener could snap up enough ideas for a whole lifetime."

No wonder I can grasp a kind of jazzy quality in these pieces, its got aspects like changes in rhythm and dynamics, and that quality of spontaneity.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter and Gavrilov in Handel's keyboard suites; Kremer and Argerich in Beethoven's 4th and 5th violin sonatas.


----------



## senza sordino

Jumping on the Mahler bandwagon. 
Today I listened to the seventh symphony.


----------



## hpowders

dholling said:


> Most composers do not seem like a party type of guy. My goodness how uptight they were. But Nielsen! There was a guy who radiated for the camera. How much in love he was with life.


Yes. A lot of them seemed to major in sarcasm.


----------



## brotagonist

It is a shame that Roger Sessions' music is not better known and more recorded  I think it wouldn't be extravagant to suggest that his work was the continuation of the New Viennese School. The few albums available are all horribly expensive  It is sad that Americans don't admire one of their greatest (there seems to be no evidence of 'that American sound' in _his_ music, and I'm not going to try to explain what I mean by that expression  but these are words of praise).

Today, I am listening to Symphony 9, his final one, from 1978, conducted by Frederick Prausnitz and performed by the BBC Northern SO.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Magnificat - Simon Preston, cond.


----------



## joen_cph

SONNET CLV said:


> Latest listen? John LaMontaine's Concerto for Piano & Orchestra (Op.9), a 1959 Pulitzer Prize for Music winner. The recording is on CRI (CRI SD 189) and features Karen Keys (an apt name) on piano, with Guy Frazer Harrison conducting the Oklahoma City Symphony Orchestra. This remains a work that deserves to be better known. One of my favorite piano concerti.
> 
> View attachment 46057


Thanks. I´m interested in LP cover designers - are you able to see the designer´s name?


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with further listening to the Pinnock/English Concert Mozart symphonies-40/41


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.7 - Claudio Abbado, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dholling said:


> Most composers do not seem like a party type of guy. My goodness how uptight they were. But Nielsen! There was a guy who radiated for the camera. How much in love he was with life.


Steve Reich seems like a party animal....and Mozart.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> Yes. A lot of them seemed to major in sarcasm.


Really? :devil:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Steve Reich seems like a party animal....and Mozart.


Best avoid them, then


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederick Delius: Florida Suite (Revised/Edited. Beecham)*
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## cjvinthechair

A day for some 'unusual' concerti !

Kazimierz Serocki - Trombone Concerto 



Efrem Podgaits - Concerto for mandolin(or 4 string domra) 



 (not good quality, I'm afraid; better on his website)
Patros Petridis - Concerto Grosso for winds & timpani 



Haim Permont - Double bass Concerto Capriccioso 



Kenneth Leighton - Cocerto for organ, strings & timpani


----------



## Badinerie

Been listening to this this morning. Later Tebaldi slightly more Mezzo than usual i feel. 
Been reading about the old rivalry between Callas and herself. Dont know why it got started Chalk and Cheese those two, love em both.

I'll have to get that Callas studio set. My old lp's were second hand and wernt in great condition and most of them are in in the set.


----------



## Oskaar

*the symphony*

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major (Daniel Harding conducts, BBC Proms 2013)*








Jean Sibelius​
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major 
Encore....!!!! 
Daniel Harding conductor
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
BBC Proms 2013*

Brilliant performance of the last of Sibelius` symphonies. 
The symphony is mature and rich with many beautiful and colorfull elements.

youtube comments

*Quite brilliant! The musicians throw themselves into what they are playing and what intensity.﻿

Daniel Harding, Ivan Fischer, and Osmo Vanksa are the living conductors I would go out of my way to hear. None of them is really well-marketed in the US but cannot figure out why.﻿

goosebumps @ 5:48! my god beautiful﻿*

*Schumann Symphony No 2 C major WDR Orch Semyon Bychov*








Robert Schumann​
A fine performance of a nice symphony.

*César Franck: Symphony in D minor*








César Franck​
*César Franck: Symphony in D minor
University of Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Marc Soustrot

Gothenburg Concert Hall 18 October 2013*

This is a great symphony with a fantastic nerve, and strong intensity. Also very melodic and colourfull.
I think the orchestra does a good job submitting the texture and the richness of the symphony.

youtube comments

*perfect interpretation!!!! well done! good work! i love it!﻿

Marvelous treatment for a memorable symphony. Love to listen﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

*the symphony 2​*
*Bruckner Symphony No 6 A major Rafael Kubelik BRSO*








Anton Bruckner​
*Anton Bruckner Symphony No 6 in A major 
Rafael Kubelik conducts Bayerische Rundfunks Symphony Orchestra
I: Majestoso 0:00
II: Adagio. Sehr feierlich 13:45
III: Scherzo. Nicht schnell - Trio. Langsam 30:00
IV: Finale. Bewegt, doch nicht zu schnell 38:30*

The sound is not good, but I think this video may have great vintage value to some.
Seems like a good performance.

*Borodin: Second Symphony*








Alexander Borodin​
*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest o.l.v. Karel Mark Chichon / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Borodin: Tweede symfonie / Second Symphony*

Very good performance of a great, exiting symphony.

youtube comments

*Starts out very brooding Russian, then gets lighter. This is a rather good performance. Borodin had some fetching tunes.﻿

One of my favorite symphonies. And what a fabulous orchestra. Great ensemble work until that little mishap at 27:11 which the conductor notices, of course. Bravo!! ﻿

So many years trying to find a version of the Borodin second that could me bring back to those glorios 1960's years, when a fantastic eruption of music, orchestras, conductors, soloists etc..filled all our lives. This symphony marked my teens years and will remain in my soul forever...

One of the few symphonies I'm able to hear from start to end﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just listened to Schoenberg's first chamber symphony, a compact piece bursting with Romanticism conducted by Chailly (listened on YouTube and had a score printed out in front of me). 

Now on YouTube I think I'll find a performance of a delightful little ditty by Verdi called Messa da Requiem.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Quartet No.4 in G Major

European Baroque Soloists: Wolfgang Schulz, flute -- Hansjorg Schellenberger, oboe -- Milan Turkovic, bassoon -- Phillip Moll, harpsichord


----------



## Andolink

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 49 no. 1_ and _String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 49 no. 2_
Eroica Quartet









*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80_
The Florestan Trio









*Felix Mendelssohn*: _Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49_
The Florestan Trio


----------



## jim prideaux

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 45997
> 
> 
> Dvorak: Symphony No.8 London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
> 
> If there's a more uplifting way to start the day than the Dvorak 8th, then I'd like to hear it! Having done a 3 mile walk with the dog before breakfast, this just sets the seal on it all, and it's a beautiful sunny summer's day here in Shropshire. Wenlock Edge looked absolutely beautiful as we looked down on it from Brown Clee (the hill on which I live), nature is a wonderful thing...... and so is Dvorak!


not wishing to 'steal your thunder' but had a very similar experience this morning but in slightly different circumstances-post industrial coast of the north east, Seaham beach to be precise and a rather intimidating thunder storm this morning at around 8.15-came away soaked and Tubin 3rd in the car-remarkable juxtaposition of environment and music!.......

this symphony is growing on me and the two outer movements are really impressive.....to a certain extent reminiscent of Moeran, Myaskovsky and Rubbra.......

Jarvi, Swedish Radio Symphony Orch


----------



## Jos

Pianoconcerto and "music for the theatre", Copland, playing the piano himself.
Fun concerto with some typical bluesy jazz. Roaring 20's.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bartok's First Violin Concerto









Heroic choral ending to Act I









Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene with Varnay









Flower Maidens with Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## sdtom

Lemminkainen from Sibelius. This includes one of my favorite pieces The Swan of Tuonela


----------



## Oskaar

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​*
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Gala from Salzburg*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
Very nice and varied concert with many Mozart pearls. Unfotunately no list of pieces, but the pleasure of surprise is always great if you should wish to see parts or the whole video. The sound is great, and there are many enjoyable performances.

youtube comments

*i love clasic music its so wonderfull

The best MOZART-CONCERTO ever posted on Y.T. !!!!! Thanks InnorecordsCM...

Loved the bells to start with melody Monostatos's henchmen. Excellent all. This is a gem. Thank you very much!

Magdalena Kozena (mezzo), the gorgeous Ekaterina Siurina, Anna Netbreko (sopranos) both Russians, Michael Schade (tenor) and Rene Pape (bass baritone) is perhaps the best cast ever put together. Miss Kozena sings Parto, Parto from La Clemenza di Tito, Miss. Siurina sings flawlessly an aria from Idomeneo. Miss. Netbreko an aria from same opera. Mr.Pape sings an aria from Don Giovanni and Mr. Sschade sings arias from La Clemenza di Tito. This video is a treasure I watch very very frequently.*

*W. A. Mozart: Don Giovanni (La Scala, Milano 2011)*






​
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Don Giovanni (La Scala, Milano 2011).
Daniel Barenboim (Director), Anna Netrebko (Anna), Anna Prohaska (Zerlina), Peter Mattei (Don Giovanni), Bryn Terfel (Leporello), Barbara Frittoli (Elvira).

A modern production of W.A. Mozart's "Don Giovanni" is here performed at Teatro alla Scala in Milan, Italy, under the musical direction of Daniel Barenboim; the opera ran from December 7, 2011 to January 14, 2012. A synopsis of the opera can be found here. [http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/opera-ballet/2011-2012/don-giovanni_cnt_19352.html]

Il dissoluto punito, ossia il Don Giovanni is based on the life of Don Juan, a fictional dissolute and seducer of women. The opera is in two acts; Mozart wrote the music and Lorenzo Da Ponte the Italian libretto. The opera premièred to great acclaim at the Teatro di Praga (now called the Estates Theatre) in Prague, Czech Republic, on October 29, 1787. The story of Don Giovanni, an unrepentant and arrogant nobleman, has lead to the writing of many philosophical and religious essays including notable ones by Flaubert, Shaw and Kierkegaard.*

3 houres with musical and dramatical and vocal delights. Clean and simple scenography; it dont always have to be an orgie in cloths and colours. Did not experience the whole thing, but will do so, maybe in parts.

youtube comments

*Just remember that he wrote this entire thing the day before it went public ﻿

Well I heard that he "only" wrote the overture at the day before it went public.﻿

It is bizarre how Mozart could come up with such terrifying yet beautiful melody beginning the overture, repeated also in the finale. I can't believe he was a human being.﻿

Mozarts operas are my favourite. And this one is imho the best what has been ever written. And Mozart dedicated it to us﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Orfeo

*To boldly venture to where most men had not gone before (American Style)**
(Plus David Diamond's Upcoming Birthday)*

*David Diamond*
Symphony no. III.
Music for Romeo et Juliet(*).
Kaddish (for cello & orchestra).
-Janos Starker, cellist.
-The Seattle Symphony & New York Chamber Symphony(*)/Gerald Schwarz.

*Samuel Barber*
Symphony no. I, op. 9.
Toccata Festiva, op. 36(*).
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.
-David Schrader, organist(*).
-Grand Park Orchestra/Carlos Kalmar(*).

*Amy Marcy Cheney Beach*
Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic."
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*George Antheil*
Piano Concerti nos. I & II.
Ballet Mecanique(*).
-Markus Becker, pianist.
-NDR Radio Philharmonie/Eiji Oue.
-The Philadelphia Virtuosi Chamber Orchestra/Daniel Spalding(*).

*Walter Piston*
Prelude & Allegro for Organ & Strings.
-David Schrader, organist.
-Grand Park Orchestra/Carlos Kalmar.

*David Del Tredici*
Tattoo (1986).
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Easley Blackwood*
Piano works (Five Concert Etudes, Nocturnes I & II, Sonata in F, Seven Bagatelles).
-Easley Blackwood, pianist.


----------



## brotagonist

I think I'll continue for a few days with more Roger Sessions' symphonies. I've already heard a couple that I want to review, too, namely 8 and 9  This morning, I've chosen an earlier one from 1946:

Symphony 2
Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic

I find that performance a bit harsh. I am now listening to it again, but performed by:

Symphony 2
Blomstedt/SFSO

I like this much better  I can't describe it, but there seems to be more flow.


----------



## Vasks

*de Fesch - Assorted Violin Concerti & Concerto grossi (van Beek/Astoria)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gerhard*: Chamber Music, w. Cantamen (rec.1996), Kreutzer Qt. (rec.1998).


----------



## spradlig

Piano Trio in c minor by Rimsky-Korsakoff. I don't know if I'm supposed to like it, or what the critics think, but it seems like a pretty solid piece.

I'll put in a plug for the woodwind quintet by the same composer, which I think is better-known.


----------



## Blancrocher

Emmanuelle Haim & co. in Monteverdi's "Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda" and various other madrigals.


----------



## Oskaar

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 2​*
*W. A. Mozart "Oboe Concerto" Moscow Virtuosi*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
*Oboe Concerto in C Major, KV 285d
by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Alexey Utkin, oboe
Moscow Virtuosi
1991*

What a charming litle work!! A great pleasure to listen to. Brilliant oboe performance, and interpretation, and the orchestra is perfectly discret.

youtube comments

*Something about the double-reed instruments that I love. Oboe et bassoon. Bravo Alexy!﻿

I played the oboe for 7 years...never sounded this good in a million years!!﻿

A perfect 'pink' Mozart piece for spring

Holly $h!t... this guy is amazing!!!!!
The oboe I hear particularly gern.Als solo instrument as well as Begleitinstrument.Dieses Oboe Concerto by WAMozart like me, and played very nice.(bad google from german)*

*Mozart, Piano Concert Nr 25 C Dur KV 503 Rudolf Buchbinder Piano & Conducter, Wiener Phil*






​
Elegant and fresh concerto. And it is very good performed, tecnically good on piano, but with a great "feeling" keeping the nerve and tention, and the interplay with orchestra is exact and sensitive.

youtube comments

*Best part is minute 23:57, note the expresion of the pianist followed by such a nice mellody, thats the momment mozart thought he was happy to be himself and us too.﻿

I agree! How can somebody not love that passage?  But trumpets and horns are not the ones creating the dissonances ;-) The chain of dissonant notes (suspensions) is given to basses, bassoons and violas, while the brass and the rest of the orchestra play the "true" tones of the harmonic sequence, against which you hear the clashes. Anyhow... Ciao.

From 0:58 it is amazing how the trumpets and horns counterpoint underpinning the weakest part of the the beat with such strong accent and dissonant chords.... amazing

Hard to believe this music was written 225 years ago...this is real genius! Bravo Mozart!!!*

*Hahn - Mozart - Violin Concerto No.3*






​
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K. 216
I. Allegro (00:00)
II. Adagio (10:35)
III. Rondeau. Allegro (21:00)
Hilary Hahn, violin
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gustavo Dudamel, conductor*

Hillary Hahn is one of my violin favourites. She looks so effortless, but pure magic comes out of it. She does not dissapoint me here eather.
Brilliant orchestra, and nice sound and picture.

youtube links

*the conductor looks like the actor of Mozart in Amadeus ﻿

I liked it better when mozart played it for me...﻿

the pope is like when is this freaking concert going to end!!!!!!!!!!! at 3:23﻿

Love the cadenza, sounds like church bells ringing

She just is so wonderful to listen to...And what a great person as well...﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Vasks

oskaar said:


> *Oboe Concerto in C Major, KV 285d
> by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> What a charming litle work!!


At approx. 22 minutes I'm not inclined to call it "little"; now, "charming" I am inclined to agree.


----------



## samurai

Anton Bruckner--*Symphony No.6 in A Minor and Symphony No.8 in C Minor, *both traversed by Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. the *Sixth* is truly majestic, and the *Eighth*--which might well be the "shortest" of this master composer, clocking in at some 57 minutes or so--is extremely "accessible" with its three powerful--yet "terse"--movements. 
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.2 in D Major, Op.36 and Symphony No.4 in B Major, Op.60, *once again featuring Maestro Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.6 in D major, Op.60; Symphony No.2 in B-Flat Major, Op.4 and Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.13. *All three works feature the Witold Rowicki led London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hindemith; Orchestral works vol. 4.


----------



## millionrainbows

brotagonist said:


> It is a shame that Roger Sessions' music is not better known and more recorded. I think it wouldn't be extravagant to suggest that his work was the continuation of the New Viennese School. The few albums available are all horribly expensive. It is sad that Americans don't admire one of their greatest (there seems to be no evidence of 'that American sound' in _his_ music, and I'm not going to try to explain what I mean by that expression, but these are words of praise).
> 
> Today, I am listening to Symphony 9, his final one, from 1978, conducted by Frederick Prausnitz and performed by the BBC Northern SO.


I view Sessions as an isolationist, so I don't really see him as a continuation of the Viennese school except in the most general way. I do hear an 'Americanism' in his music, as I do with Elliott Carter, but as a generally 'cool' impression, not overly Romantic or emotive, yet full of anxiety and angst. It reflects the 20th century. Session's piano sonata dedicated to JFK exemplifies this restless angst. I suggest this particular recording:


----------



## Guest

A frosty Shosty double shot:

Symphony #7 by Dmitri Yablonsky, Russian Philharmonic Orchestra









Symphony #10 by Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra









Sweetened with a slavic bonbon:


----------



## Oskaar

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

*Suwanai Akiko Plays Bach : Sonata for Solo Violin No.2 "Andante"*








Johann Sebastian Bach​
*2011.6.4　札幌コンサートホールKitara
Odaka Tadaaki/Suwanai Akiko/Sapporo Symphony Orchestra
Jun.4,2011　Sapporo Concert Hall Kitara*

Nice little solo violin piece, but I think Suwanai Akiko plays it quite anonymously.

youtube comments

*Bravo. The tone is so clear and refine. Great performance.﻿

No coughing being heard in the audience made this a perfect performance...

Never forget she was also the winner of The Best performance of Bach during the International Tchaikovsky Competition in 1990.﻿*

*J.S. Bach - Komm, Jesu, Komm*






​
*Bach's Komm,Jesu,Komm. Performed by The Sixteen, conducted by Harry Christophers.*

Heavenly choral baroque music from Bach! As always with The Sixteen and Harry Christophers; Brilliant performance!

youtube comment

*An interesting performance of this demanding Motet by Johann Sebastian bach.﻿

Very nice perfomance thank you for posting that great video!!!

A really demanding Motet, also due to Double Choir. And an interesting performance, enhancing intensity and Polyphonic Texture.

I've sang with three of those people and I'm only 13! I have to admit I'm pretty priviledged*

*J.S. Bach Chaconne (BVW 1004) arr. for 2 cellos*






​
*Played this at the end of one of Martin's doctoral recitals at UGA in early 2007. We only had a couple days to put it together and there are a few rough spots, but overall I think it's quite an enjoyable performance. Johanne Perron and Claudio Jaffe did the arrangement, which is great. It's much less commonly heard than the 3-cello version.*

Very nice to hear only two cellos together. It is simplicity, still a marvellous depth. Very good!

youtube comments

*A very fine transcription, beautifully played. This great work speaks through any medium. See Also: Claremont Trio version (violin, cello and piano), and David Petrunin's very sensitive performance on marimba, of all things. Lovely.﻿

And there are fine viola performances (my favorite instrument), and then there's Stokovski﻿

Beautifull! Amazing performance!﻿

Excellent arrangement, performance and video. From a fan of Bach's Chaconne, especially Perlman's version, you guys nailed this one. Thanks!
Violoncello is more intimate than violin. It's touching more body parts, and requires more physical energy to play it. I think the piece sounds better on a solo violoncello, but this performance is great too*

*videolink*


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Really? :devil:


Except for the composing part, you would fit in nicely. :lol:

Me too: "Gin and tonic hpowders?" "Quiet you fool! Can't you see I am playing Mozart's piano concerto K503 in my head?" Probably why I rarely have guests. Tax collectors don't count.


----------



## sdtom

This SACD #1745 from BIS includes as the filler piece "The Wood Nymph" which sounds like it is a work that is uplifting and bright. The complete opposite is true. It is a dramatic work that deals with love in all forms. Available as a CD or download from Naxos. The Lahti Symphony conducted by Vansko perform this well. The recording is crystal clear, engineering sound. It is a nice addition to Lemminkainen.
Tom


----------



## Oskaar

*Johann Sebastian Bach 2​*
*J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto no. 5*








Johann Sebastian Bach​
*Raffaele Trevisani - Flute
Martin Kos - Conductor and Solo Violin
Suk Chamber Orchestra*

Not the best sound, but still a very good performance of this delightfull concert.

youtube comments

*Wonderful ... and all the "sound" of the Master Trevisani always lovely ... increasingly rare these days full of acrobats ...(google translated from italian)*

*Bach Partita No 2 C minor BWV 826 Piotr Anderszewski*






​
*Johann Sebastian Bach 
Keyboard Partita No.2 in C minor, BWV 826
Piotr Anderszewski, Piano
Sinfonia 0:00
Allemande 4:15
Courante 8:33
Sarabande 10:49
Rondeaux 15:30
Capriccio 17:09*

A fantastic, sensitive and colourfull interpretation of this rich and colourfull piano music.

youtube comments

*Greatest Bach interpreter of our era. Every phrase he playes, makes you sit on the edge of your seat, whatever repertoire he plays. Not to please the crowd, but to fulfill his deepest inner mission.﻿

The first minute of the sinfonia is way too fast for my taste. But after that: great interpretation.﻿

Great great pianist, among the most exciting and authenttic and professional Bach players of our time. (worth listening to David Fray's interpretation of the same piece, as he is the other Bach genius interpreters of our times

I never go away from Bach dissatisfied. This performance is no exception. Really liked it.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen









I am fully convinced that if more violinists were to take up this work and master its challenges as well as Hahn, it would be as widely performed and recorded as the Berg concerto. It's a masterpiece without question. Maybe within a generation or so...


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Sonatas no. 1 in Dm, no 2 in A, no. 3 in E-flat
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi









This set of works (Beethoven's Violin Sonatas) has such a special place in my heart. Inexplicably beautiful, moving, emotionally touching, testaments of Beethoven's genius! (And this is one hell of a performance)


----------



## Jos

Opus 3; L'estro Armonico







Opus 4; La Stravaganza







Opus 8; Il Cimento dell' Armonia e dell' inventione







Opus 9; La Cetra

That will keep me going for a few hours. I have had these for many,many years, first time I'll play them in one go in the order of the opusnumbers. Wish me luck...

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner

Symphony No. 5 in B flat, WAB 105*
Georg Tintner, RSNO [Naxos, rec. 1997]



> If the cycle contains a disappointment, for me it is the Fifth Symphony, again played by the Scottish orchestra. Here the tempi are relatively quick, and the reading seems lightweight. A curious description of a Bruckner symphony, perhaps, but compared with, for example, Karajan on DG, Tintner seems to be adopting an approach which deliberately avoids the monumental aspect of the work, which surely lies at its heart. Comparisons are fascinating, certainly, but on this occasion the weight and pace of the performance are surprisingly light and flowing, and the music lacks the cosmic power it has generated elsewhere. A comparison of timings in the slow movement, a true Adagio, makes the point as clearly as words alone can convey: whereas Tintner takes 16 minutes, Karajan takes a full five minutes longer. And the music is the better for it. Having said that, the playing of the Scottish orchestra is highly satisfactory, and the recording more than adequate. Ultimately the judgement has to be that any great symphony is greater than any single performance of it, and different interpretations are therefore a cause for rejoicing. There is room for both approaches, but also there is no question which I prefer and which I would merely describe as 'interesting'.
> Terry Barfoot, Music Web International


----------



## cwarchc

Rather a good interetation, imho


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schubert Symphony No. 4, Igor Markevitch, Berlin Philharmonic

03:00+

Green light go._ Red-line it._

Awesome performance.

Markevitch approaches it like Toscannini approaches Beethoven.


----------



## Blake

_Pierre Boulez: Oeuvres complètes_. I don't know where I've been, or how far I've gone... but I'm in this little box.


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Waldszenen










In mood for some old recordings of piano music


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The Complete String Quartets of Schoenberg, Berg, Webern & Zemlinsky
**The LaSalle Quartet

*








New purchase. Starting with Zemlinsky's Quartets No. 1 & 2 wonderful pieces on this, my first listen and a reminder as to why I love String Quartets so much.


----------



## tastas

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich conducting.


----------



## satoru

Haynd String Quartet, Op 20: The London Haydn String Quartet

Period instruments. The first movement of each quartet may be played at the slowest I ever heard. Charming performance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

sdtom said:


> View attachment 46108
> 
> 
> This SACD #1745 from BIS includes as the filler piece "The Wood Nymph" which sounds like it is a work that is uplifting and bright. The complete opposite is true. It is a dramatic work that deals with love in all forms. Available as a CD or download from Naxos. The Lahti Symphony conducted by Vansko perform this well. The recording is crystal clear, engineering sound. It is a nice addition to Lemminkainen.
> Tom


The Wood Nymph is my favourite tone poem. It's a shame it isn't better known.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 54 "Stand Steadfast against Transgression"

For the Dominica Oculi - Weimar, 1714

Marga Hoffgen, soprano, Kurt Thomas, cond.


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed Bob van Aspern's Vol.1 of Louis Couperin's harpsichord music. Bob plays with tremendous energy, and Aeolus has provided fantastic sound on this SACD--he's practically in my living room!


----------



## SimonNZ

selections from Bach's Notebooks For Anna Magdalena Bach

Adele Stolte, soprano, Gunther Leib, baritone, Herbert Collum, harpsichord


----------



## Alypius

I'm always grateful for new discoveries -- especially for little-known gems and of lesser-known composers. Well, one of the best recent ones has come thanks to the thread "Masterpieces Off-the-Beaten Path, Part Four: Piano Concertos".

*Matti Raekallio / Eri Klas / Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Einar Englund: Piano Concertos 1 & 2 (Ondine, 2003)*










A similar gem cropped up on the "Masterpieces Off-the-Beaten Path, Part Three: Symphonies":

*Takuo Yuasa / Ulster Orchestra
Akio Yoshima: Symphony (Naxos, 2003)*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Cosmos

Cruising through the four orchestral suites


----------



## SimonNZ

Schutz choral works - various conductors


----------



## Sid James

A focus on links between *Brahms and Mahler * in this session, as well as a birthday tribute for Gustav! 

*Brahms* _Piano Quartet #3_
*Mahler* _Piano Quartet Movement_
- Domus: Krysia Osostowicz, violin; Timothy Boulton, viola; Richard Lester, piano; Susan Tomes, piano (Virgin)

*Brahms* _Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118_
- Wilhelm Backhaus, piano (Decca Eloquence)

*Brahms* _Alto Rhapsody_*
*Mahler* _Das Lied von der Erde_**
- Kathleen Ferrier, contralto (in both) with:
*London PO and choir under Clemens Krauss (rec. 1947) ; 
**Julius Patzak, tenor; Vienna PO under Bruno Walter (rec. 1952) (Regis)

These are two of Brahms' darkest and most confronting pieces, written at difficult times in his life. Most of his pieces have some sort of silver lining, but these not so much.










He started the *Piano Quartet #3 * when his mentor Robert Schumann was at the end of his life, and only came to complete it some twenty years later. This is a dark piece, which like the first piano concerto, received somewhat of an icy reception on its premiere. I quite like how the choral and bell harmonies (a hint of _dies irae_ there, maybe?) come back at the end, a mixture of the usual dance vibe with something more sinister. However, the slow movement brings warmth and light to the work, and one writer said it's a portrait of Clara Schumann.

Brahms' influence on the young *Mahler * can be clearly detected in the *Piano Quartet Movement.* There's a mix of the salon vibe with a hint of nostalgia and evident mastery of developing themes. Brahms was overall wary of the direction in which Mahler was taking music, even though he liked the scherzo of his first symphony. However, Brahms obviously recognised Mahler's talents as a conductor, for he supported his application to the top job at the Vienna opera. 










Also finishing the disc of *Brahms' piano music* with Wilhelm Backhaus. 










Finally, returning to this disc featuring Kathleen Ferrier singing both Brahms and Mahler. *Brahms * had toyed with two opera projects, but given them up, however the *Alto Rhapsody * shows his mastery of vocal music.

Then *Mahler's * *Das Lied *. The shadow that Mahler cast over the 20th century was much like that of Beethoven over the 19th century. As Neville Cardus said, he saw the end of Romanticism and the beginnings of Modernity.

Speaking to that, I thought I'd quote a letter by the young *Benjamin Britten *, himself to be so influenced by Mahler, which he wrote after listening to Bruno Walter's earlier 1930's recording of this piece. Incidentally, Britten was to work with Ferrier, casting her in the title role of _The Rape of Lucretia _. 

"It is cruel, you know, that music should be so beautiful. It has the beauty of loneliness & of pain: of strength & freedom. The beauty of disappointment & never-satisfied love. The cruel beauty of nature, and everlasting beauty of monotony. And the essentially 'pretty' colours of the normal orchestral palette are used to paint this extraordinary picture of loneliness. - I cannot understand it - it passes over me like a tidal wave - and that matters not a jot either, because it goes on for ever; even if it is never performed again - that final chord is printed on the atmosphere. Perhaps if I could understand some of the Indian philosophies I might approach it a little. At the moment I can do no more than bask in its Heavenly light - & it is worth having lived to do that." *- Benjamin Britten, 29 June 1937. *


----------



## Blancrocher

Zimerman playing Debussy's Preludes; Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel and Why Patterns?, with California EAR Unit and the Berkeley Chamber Chorus.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Mesenkomaha

I just discovered Rachmaninoff's Symphonic Dances op.45. How awesome! Probably shouldn't have listened to this before bed though I'm pumped up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Kopatchinskaya is an amazing violinist, especially in live performances! What do you think of this recording?


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.2 - Georg Solti, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Disc 2 of this on spotify. Then probably some more things from here, whatever tickles my fancy.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Just completed my Rachmaninov concerto collection with Ashkenazy in 1 and the Paganini Rhapsody. (I have Richter in 2, Argerich in 3 and Michelangeli in 4).


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Transcriptions by Liszt, Busoni, Rachmaninov, Bauer, Vaughan Williams, Grainger
By Hannes Minnaar [piano], on Cobra Records









Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonatas no. 4 in Am, no 5 in F "Spring", no. 10 in G
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi









Franz Schubert - Fantasie in C D.934, Sonata in A, D.574, Rondo in Bm D.895
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi









Louis Spohr - Violin concertos 5, 12, 13
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm starting my listening today with *Arnold Bax's Symphony No.1* performed by *Vernon Handley and the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*. An interesting Symphony, wonderfully orchestrated and performed by one of the Composer's greatest advocates with an incredibly sympathetic orchestra. A wonderful way to (musically) start the day.

From here, I am going to continue exploring *Zemlinsky's String Quartets No.3 & *4 again performed by the *LaSalle Quartet *as per No. 1 & 2 I listened to (a number of times) yesterday.


----------



## Jeff W

Spinning (Hard drives spin too!) some new arrivals...

From Yesterday:









The three String Quartets by Robert Schumann. The Fine Arts Quartet played. The third is probably my favorite of them.

From today:









Mendelssohn's String Quartets No. 1 & 2. The Gewandhaus-Quartett played. First I've heard of Mendelssohn's Chamber Music I'm somewhat ashamed to say. Looking forward to hearing more from this box!









Franz Schubert's Piano Trios No. 1 & 2 (D. 898 and 929) also got a play. Jos van Immerseel played the fortepiano, Vera Beths played the violin (a 1727 Stradivarius according to the notes) and Anner Bylsma played the cello.

Now... to go give out 'Likes' for the past couple of days...


----------



## bejart

Francesco Barbella (1692-1732): Concertino a Quattro in C Major

Accedemia per Musica: Christoph Tiempe, Gabriele Folchi, and Pietro Meldolesi, violins -- Andrea Fossa, cello -- Giancarlo De Frenza, double bass


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 46154
> 
> 
> Just completed my Rachmaninov concerto collection with Ashkenazy in 1 and the Paganini Rhapsody. (I have Richter in 2, Argerich in 3 and Michelangeli in 4).


Rewinding back to the First?-- believe it or not, the Ozawa/BSO with Zimmerman is quite good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahler's 1st symphony conducted by Abbado with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I find it fascinating how Mahler foreshadows and re-uses themes and ideas.


----------



## revdrdave

Sid James said:


> A focus on links between *Brahms and Mahler * in this session, as well as a birthday tribute for Gustav!
> 
> *Brahms* _Piano Quartet #3_
> *Mahler* _Piano Quartet Movement_
> - Domus: Krysia Osostowicz, violin; Timothy Boulton, viola; Richard Lester, piano; Susan Tomes, piano (Virgin)
> 
> *Brahms* _Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118_
> - Wilhelm Backhaus, piano (Decca Eloquence)
> 
> *Brahms* _Alto Rhapsody_*
> *Mahler* _Das Lied von der Erde_**
> - Kathleen Ferrier, contralto (in both) with:
> *London PO and choir under Clemens Krauss (rec. 1947) ;
> **Julius Patzak, tenor; Vienna PO under Bruno Walter (rec. 1952) (Regis)
> 
> These are two of Brahms' darkest and most confronting pieces, written at difficult times in his life. Most of his pieces have some sort of silver lining, but these not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He started the *Piano Quartet #3 * when his mentor Robert Schumann was at the end of his life, and only came to complete it some twenty years later. This is a dark piece, which like the first piano concerto, received somewhat of an icy reception on its premiere. I quite like how the choral and bell harmonies (a hint of _dies irae_ there, maybe?) come back at the end, a mixture of the usual dance vibe with something more sinister. However, the slow movement brings warmth and light to the work, and one writer said it's a portrait of Clara Schumann.
> 
> Brahms' influence on the young *Mahler * can be clearly detected in the *Piano Quartet Movement.* There's a mix of the salon vibe with a hint of nostalgia and evident mastery of developing themes. Brahms was overall wary of the direction in which Mahler was taking music, even though he liked the scherzo of his first symphony. However, Brahms obviously recognised Mahler's talents as a conductor, for he supported his application to the top job at the Vienna opera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finishing the disc of *Brahms' piano music* with Wilhelm Backhaus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, returning to this disc featuring Kathleen Ferrier singing both Brahms and Mahler. *Brahms * had toyed with two opera projects, but given them up, however the *Alto Rhapsody * shows his mastery of vocal music.
> 
> Then *Mahler's * *Das Lied *. The shadow that Mahler cast over the 20th century was much like that of Beethoven over the 19th century. As Neville Cardus said, he saw the end of Romanticism and the beginnings of Modernity.
> 
> Speaking to that, I thought I'd quote a letter by the young *Benjamin Britten *, himself to be so influenced by Mahler, which he wrote after listening to Bruno Walter's earlier 1930's recording of this piece. Incidentally, Britten was to work with Ferrier, casting her in the title role of _The Rape of Lucretia _.
> 
> "It is cruel, you know, that music should be so beautiful. It has the beauty of loneliness & of pain: of strength & freedom. The beauty of disappointment & never-satisfied love. The cruel beauty of nature, and everlasting beauty of monotony. And the essentially 'pretty' colours of the normal orchestral palette are used to paint this extraordinary picture of loneliness. - I cannot understand it - it passes over me like a tidal wave - and that matters not a jot either, because it goes on for ever; even if it is never performed again - that final chord is printed on the atmosphere. Perhaps if I could understand some of the Indian philosophies I might approach it a little. At the moment I can do no more than bask in its Heavenly light - & it is worth having lived to do that." *- Benjamin Britten, 29 June 1937. *


Sid James, I always appreciate that you take the time not only to share what you're listening to but that you also provide such informative commentary. I find myself scrolling in search of your entries because I know I'll learn something, even about pieces I know well. Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Rewinding back to the First?-- believe it or not, the Ozawa/BSO with Zimmerman is quite good.


I believe it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

NBC Symphony Orchestra, bunch of singers, all conducted by Toscanini in a good performance of Verdi's Requiem.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 arranged for four hand piano


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to another Roger Sessions Symphony, No. 7 this morning, conducted by Jean Martinon and performed by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Unfortunately, the recording is scratchy in places. I need a lot more time before I feel that I could differentiate the symphonies  or their styles from early to late.

I am also still working on my new album:









I will listen one final time to Rachmaninov's Symphony 2 and then advance to the final disc in the set in the coming days. I had long underestimated Rachmaninov: this set of symphonies is very enjoyable.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


L.v. *Beethoven*, 
_Complete Beethoven Sonatas_ 
Melodie Zhao
Claves

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Beethoven @SennheiserUSA #MélodieZhao @clavesrecords


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Der Teufel als Hydraulicus" (Huss/Koch)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer" (Dumay/DG)
Sibelius - Tempest Suite #2 (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## Orfeo

*The Not so Urbane*

*John Antill*
Ballet "Corroboree."
An Outback Overture.
-The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/James Judd.

*Igor Stravinsky*
Ballet "The Rite of Spring."
-The Kirov Orchestra/Valery Gergiev.

*Alexander Scriabin*
The Poem of Ecstasy.
-The Kirov Orchestra/Valery Gergiev.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. XIII.
Slav Rhapsodic on Ancient Russian Themes.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Loris Tjeknavorian*
Piano Concerto, op. 4.
-Loris Tjeknavorian, pianist.
-The Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra/Loris Tjeknavorian.

*Arno Harutyuni Babadzhanian*
Heroic Ballade. 
Nocturne.
-Loris Tjeknavorian, pianist.
-The Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra/Loris Tjeknavorian.

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. V in A major.
Suite from music to film "Komsomol is the Chief of Electrification"(*).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Gurgen Karapetian.
-Rimma Glushkova & Alexander Polyakov, vocal soloists(*).
-The Moscow Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra/Edvard Chivzhel(*).

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphony no. III "The First of May."
-The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Neemi Jarvi.

*Carl Nielsen*
Pan & Syrinx, Helios Overture, Rhapsody Overture "Imaginary Trip to the Faroes Islands."
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ensemble 415 and Chiara Banchini in Corelli's Concerti grossi, op. 6; Followed by a recent acquisition, Alexandre Tharaud playing Francois Couperin.


----------



## Cosmos

Good morning forum! I decided to start the day with a little Beethoven: Symphony no. 8 in F










I really don't know why this symphony isn't more popular. Is it because it's between the 7th and 9th? Or is it "too classical" compared to the others? Whatever, makes my morning cheerier


----------



## Oskaar

*cello sonata​*
*Natalia Gutman - Schnittke Cello Sonata.wmv*








Alfred Schnittke​
*Natalia Gutman performs Alfred Schnittke´s cello sonata in Kuhmo Chamber Music Festival 2001*

Schnittkes works is always a facinating world of modern music with harmonies and disharmonies, surprisingly twists and turns, and many different elements influenting like jazz. This work has among other things a wery interresting coplay between the cello and the piano.
Great performance! But this video is obviously only the first two movements

*M. Argerich M. Maisky Franck Cello Sonata in A Major*








Cesar Frank​
These two artists are not among my favourits, and also here I find "tricks and grips for interpretation" coincidal and used on "wrong" places, leaving me an impression of lack of emphaty. They also seem very out of tune in tempo, to often. And Maiskys tone is the opposite of a clear cello tone.Some passages are really good though, but also that seem coinsidental, but towards the end, everything is much bether.(But the end is terrible; unbelievable unevenness! 
Why are these two so famous and established?

youtube comments

*this performance makes you wish to shut down the youtube server in the instant !﻿

The piano should have been a little more'piano'﻿

the cello comes off a little too loud. or is it just the exuberance of mr maisky?﻿

Is a beautiful performance, congratulations and thank you very much!!﻿*

*KODALY Solo Sonata, Jakob Koranyi - Cello*








Zoltan Kodaly​
*Recorded during 3 concerts in January 2010, Stockholm*

Fantastic, warm and sensitive performance of this surprising and lyrically rich solo sonata.

youtube comments

*I love the cello, my favourite instrument. It's so versatile, it can go from perky to sonorous in a beat.

Great performance! Really inspirational stuff  I was wondering though was it really in front of an audience or was that added in at the end? You couldn't see the crowd and with all the camera angles it seemed like you were really making a studio recording.﻿

Very beautiful playing!﻿

I can't play the cello, but I can hear when a player is really virtuosic and musical. Thanks for uploading!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

*cello sonata 2​*
*DEBUSSY Cello Sonata, Jakob Koranyi - cello*








Claude Debussy​
*Jakob Koranyi, cello
Simon Crawford-Philips, piano

Moscow 2011*

Beautiful dreamy and lyrical sonata. This performance is difficult to judge, since I have nothing to compare with, but I get the feeling that the sonata is a bit underplayed; that there is room for more expressive tools and the artists emotional stamp on it. It is again only my impressions and humble oppinion, and I am absolutely no ekspert. But nevertheless; I find the performance very good!

youtube comments

*wonderful!!!﻿

Agree, this is stunning, one of the best performances of this piece Ive ever heard

absolutely sparkling performance, this needs more attention*

*Brahms Cello Sonata No.1 in e minor op.38, complete--Adam Liu, David Allen Wehr*








Johannes Brahms​
*Live in recital, cellist Adam Liu with concert pianist David Allen Wehr perform the entire Brahms Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 1 in e minor op38. Duquesne University, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, PNC recital hall/Mary Pappert School of Music, February 2012 (Both artists are on the music faculty of Duquesne University. Mr Liu is Assistant Principal Cello of the Pittsburgh Symphony)*

Quite stunning performance ( with some mistakes, and less good passages) of a very good sonata.
The sound is very good.

*videolink*


----------



## jim prideaux

for some reason today has been largely spent in the company of Schubert, more particularly the 5,6,8 and 9th symphonies performed by von Karajan and the BPO-I have in fact listened to the 9th three times and can only conclude that to me it is magnificent!

I have 'lived with' the Solti VPO for c.25 years but Herb just hits it 'bang on' and I am not normally one to buy into the whole von Karajan thing-time for a rethink I suspect.......


----------



## millionrainbows

John Bull (c.1562-1628): Organ and Keyboard Works. Wow, some strange organ tunings here, but I like it. The music has a sort of rhapsodic quality, which I see as the precursor to "art" music, or absolute music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, motets.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Karajan Verdi Falstaff*









For my time and attention, this comic opera trumps them all for plumage, precocity, and wit.

The entire cast is stellar; and Schwarzkopf and Moffo are off the chart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria*

Michale Noone and Ensemble Plus Ultra


----------



## PetrB

*Morton Feldman ~ Between Categories (1969)*

Morton Feldman ~ Between Categories (1969) --
for an octet of: two 'celli, two pianos, two violins and two percussionists 
(the composer is one of the pianists.)
At 12 min, 11 seconds, it is dark, lustrous and astonishingly beautiful.


----------



## sdtom

Since there was a question about favorite symphonies I had to get out the Gliere #3. I wish it were better quality but it is hard for me to listen to some of the other recordings. The Naxos #8223358 with Johanos and Czecho Slovak orchestra is painful to listen to.
Tom


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^^

Well, one thing is certain - there´ll never be a livelier & more agitated recording than Scherchen´s. His recording of _The Red Poppy Suite_ is also breathtaking.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schuman: Symphony No. 6
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, cond. Schwarz


----------



## Oskaar

*Requiem​*
*Verdi "Messa da Requiem" Karajan -- Tomowa-Sintow -- Baltsa -- Carreras -- van Dam 1984*








Giuseppe Verdi​
*Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Sopran
Agnes Baltsa, Mezzosopran
José Carreras, Tenor
José van Dam, Bass-Bariton

Giuseppe Verdi "Messa da Requiem"
Funeral Mass for four soloists,
double choir and orchestra
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Chor der Nationaloper Sofia
Wiener Philharmoniker
Conductor: Herbert von Karajan*

Beautiful performance of a heavenly magical work. I have a lot to explore about Karajan to find my oppinion about wether he deserved his status or not. But I have had a slightly thaught about him being more concerned about a strict kind of dicipline, accuracy, and almost mathematical perfection, in opposite to lyricism, and other "life" and qualities, to a piece or an artist that I lack ability to explain. It is more a stomack feel. 
But here my stomack feel tells me that Karajan has put on a softer glove, more in my taste. He brings out the best that the artists and the material can offer in a very fine, rich and tense way. There is a magic nerve through it all.
The sound is not bad, and very good considered the date it was performed.

*Requiem - Faure - Zagreb 2008*








Gabriel Faure​
*Ivana Kladarin (sopran)
Adrian Erod (bariton)
Mario Penzar (orgulje)
Dirigent: Tonči Bilić
Zagreb 2008*

Another requiem highlight for me; the one from Faure. He is a composer that I admire very much, even if I have a lot to discover jet about his music.
The requiem has a kind of humbleness about it, and still the strength and emotional power and seriousity to dress the format of a requiem.
The amalgam of grand and humble is to me utterly beautiful.

The performance is very good.

*Mozart Requiem D minor K 622 Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Requiem D minor 
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philarmoniker
Introitus : Reqiem 0:00
Kyrie 5:32
Sequentia: Dies irae 8:15
Sequentia: Tuba mirum 10.08
Sequentia: Rex tremendae 13:59
Sequentia: Recordare 16:20
Sequentia: Confutatis 21:31
Sequentia: Lacrimosa 23:47
Offertorium: Domine Jesu 27:27
Offertorium: Hostias 31:21
Sanctus 36:00
Benedictus 37:51
Agnus Dei 43:31
Communio: Lux aeterna 47:11*

Mozarts requiem shows that his musical depth has many levels of artistic and personal layers. It is more obvious in this work than much of his other music that can seem light and more on the surface.
That was my first impression of Mozart, but more and more of hes music surprises me of a richness in expressions arround human life and feelings that I just thought was not there.
Karajan and the orchestra again catalysize the qualities in the work and in the artists.

youtube comments

*The greatest work of the greatest composer, conducted by the greatest maestro, with the greatest orchestra, Bravo! Grazie, Maestro, Vielen Danke Herr von Karajan! Vielen Danke, Herr Mozart! Ganz wunderbar!﻿

It gives me goosebumps. Simply incredible﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Bas

Gioacchino Rossini - Petite Messe Sollenelle (orchestra version)
By Daniella Dessi [soprano], Gloria Scalschi [mezzo-soprano], Giuseppe Sabbatini [tenor], Michele Pertusi [bass], Orchestra Rosinni, Coro del Teatro Communale di Bolonga, Ricardo Chailly [dir.], on Decca


----------



## Oskaar

*Requiem 2​*
*Louis Hector Berlioz: Requiem (Lyon 2012)*








Hector Berlioz​
*Louis Hector Berlioz: Requiem (Lyon 2012).
Director: Leonard Slatkin, Tenor: Steve Davislim, Orchestre National de Lyon, Choeurs de Lyon.*

Great work, performance and video production!

youtube comments

*Agnus dei.... SOOOO BEAUTIFULL!﻿

I´m not a big fan of Hector Berlioz, but this work is near perfection.﻿

The Verdi Requiem is a masterpiece, of course, but the Berlioz Requiem is still the champ for me!﻿

I clicked here by mistake.
And NO mistake it was.
I call this ... EUREKA )
Thank you!﻿*

*Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem Van Dam Battle Karajan Wiener Philharmoniker*








Johannes Brahms​
*Johannes Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philharmoniker
„Selig sind, die da Leid tragen" (Moderatamente lento con espressione) 0:00
„Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras" (Allegro non troppo) 11:20
„Herr, lehre doch mich" (Andante moderato) 26:38
„Wie lieblich sind deine Wohnungen" (Moderatamente mosso) 38:25
„Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit" 44:10
„Denn wir haben hie keine bleibende Statt" (Andante, vivace, allegro) 52:25
„Selig sind die Toten" (Solenne) 1:06:05*

Fantastic!

youtube comments

*I love the way Herbert von Karajan sings along with the chorus as he conducts. (It's like being able to walk and chew bubble gum, or to rub your stomach while patting your head, only far more artistic and involved). I've heard several performances of this requiem; also quite a number of the conductor's recordings. He's a lot less restrained than he was in his younger years. Much more openly emotional. A good fit for the composer.﻿

so sublime >>> human life is like a breath*

*videolink*


----------



## opus55

Tubin: Symphony No. 4
_Estonian National Orchestra conducted by Arvo Volmer_


----------



## opus55

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
> New releases mostly... but not always.
> 
> 
> L.v. *Beethoven*,
> _Complete Beethoven Sonatas_
> Melodie Zhao
> Claves
> 
> #morninglistening #classicalmusic #Beethoven @SennheiserUSA #MélodieZhao @clavesrecords


I like your photos. Do you take them at home?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Requiem* - the 1592 one, not the famous one.

Still, it's very lovely.

Michael Noone and the Ensemble Plus Ultra.


----------



## Blake

Chailly's Stravinsky: _Apollon Musagète; Scherzo Fantastique; The Firebird Suite._


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concerti. Performed by yours truly. (Just kidding, I can only wish. I played the opening phrase from the Tchaikovsky at my lesson last week, my teacher and I had a good chuckle). 








Dvorak Symphony #6 and Janaček Idyll. I really enjoy this disk.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Vere Languores Nostros.*

Michael Noone, Ensemble Plus Ultra.

Michael Noone writes that Victoria's works published in 1600 in Madrid "look forward to the Baroque in a way that shows Victoria to be one of the most progressive composers of his age," but then he doesn't explain how. I guess I have to figure it out myself.


----------



## Blake

Boulez's Stravinsky: _Le Chant du Rossignol / The Soldier's Tale / Suite Scherzo fantastique / Le Roi des etoiles._


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Blancrocher

Pollini playing Chopin's Etudes; Oppens playing various piano works by Elliott Carter.


----------



## sdtom

Still listening and writing my review. Might be done tomorrow.
Tom


----------



## Weston

Last night, a deep listening session.

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36* 
Charles Dutoit / Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal









I always had trouble getting into Tchaikovsky. Maybe it's too many times hearing saccharine waltzes from Swan Lake with tutu clad ballerinas that made me want to rebel. I never disliked his music, but neither has it fired my imagination.

I think this symphony is different, or else I was finally in the mood. The opening certainly banishes any troubling thoughts of sugar plum fairies. I think the second movement was my favorite. I know "classical music is not relaxing," but I'd put in an 11 hour day, and this soothed my rage and exhaustion. But the 4th movement startled me back out of my trance.

One thing I notice about this symphony is its very clearly delineated 1st and second themes within the movement structures. Most other symphonies the transitions are so subtle one can hardly tell a second theme has begun without paying close attention. These transitions are more abrupt, but in many ways I enjoyed that. I think I'll pay more attention to Tchaikovsky in the future and not snub him based on the cliches.

Though I have nothing to compare it to, something about this performace feels a tiny bit fast, even frenetic in the brassy raging sections and fanfares. I wonder if it would benefit from slowing the pace just a hair.


----------



## Weston

sdtom said:


> Since there was a question about favorite symphonies I had to get out the Gliere #3. I wish it were better quality but it is hard for me to listen to some of the other recordings. The Naxos #8223358 with Johanos and Czecho Slovak orchestra is painful to listen to.
> Tom


Why is that? It's the recording that made me fall in love with that symphony. But then I suppose I have heard no others.


----------



## Orfeo

joen_cph said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Well, one thing is certain - there´ll never be a livelier & more agitated recording than Scherchen´s. His recording of _The Red Poppy Suite_ is also breathtaking.


I have plenty of things to admire the Scherchen recordings of both the Symphony & the "Red Poppy" suite. But his orchestra (Vienna State Opera Orchestra is definitely scrappy (and the recording somewhat rough and brittle). For my money, Downes' Chandos recordings of both these works are to me the best, in terms of recording sound, execution, tempo, attack, muscularity, artistry.


----------



## opus55

Bax: Symphony No. 5
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones










Another one of the five discs I purchased second hand today. Today is my lucky day - this recording also is very good performance. I knew I could depend on Royal Scottish on Naxos label.


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen: Unsichtbare Chöre (1979)*






Herr Stockhausen has yet to fail me.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 55 "I, wretched man, a slave to sin"

For the 22nd Sunday after Trinit - Leipzig, 1726

Ian Bostridge, tenor, Fabio Biondi, cond.


----------



## opus55

Sessions: Symphony No. 8
_Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa_


----------



## Alypius

An evening listening to Gershwin and his friends:

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (1924)*










When Gershwin traveled to Europe, he paid a call at the residence of Alban Berg, who took the occasion to hire a string quartet to perform for Gershwin one of his latest works (and one of his best), the _Lyric Suite_

*Berg: Lyric Suite (1926)*










One of the other European composers that Gershwin befriended was Maurice Ravel who seemed to have drawn some inspiration from GErshwin's work:

*Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major (1929-1931)*










This performance is not just an awesome one. It is also a magnificent symbol of the best of classical music: an Italian conductor, a German orchestra, and an (amazing!) Argentinian pianist performing a French composer whose work drew inspiration from an American music -- jazz -- which was developed largely by the African-American community. It's a wonderful testimony of the international character of classical music.


----------



## GreenMamba

Lutoslawski Symphony #3, Salonen/LAPO


----------



## opus55

Ah. I misread the work title. Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra..


----------



## opus55

Poulenc: Stabat Mater


----------



## Fratello

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Valkhafar

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer.
Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele.
Karl Böhm.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Overture in G Major - 'Bourlesque de Quixotte'; Overture in F minor for two Recorders, Strings & B.c.;
Concerto in E minor for two Violini concertanti, 2 Violini ripieni, Viola, Bassi in ripieno and Harpsichord;
Overture in D Major for 3 Oboes, Strings & B.c.
(Gottfried von der Goltz; Freiburger Barockorchester).


----------



## SimonNZ

Gershwin's Rhapsody In Blue - Leonard Bernstein, piano and cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chamber Concerto and other things from disc 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Listening to some Eisler on Spotify, beginning with his Suite no. 1 op. 23


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Jaap ter Linden playing Bach's 6 Cello Suites


----------



## SimonNZ

Hildegard of Bingen works - Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly, dir.


----------



## Oskaar

*Hilary Hahn​*
*TCHAIKOVSKY "Violin Concerto" (Hilary Hahn)*








Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky​
*PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY (1840--1893)

"Violin Concerto in D major op. 35"

Hilary Hahn - violin

I. Allegro moderato (00:00)

II. Canzonetta. Andante (19:22)

III. Finale. Allegro vivacissimo (25:45)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

Recordings: Liverpool, Philharmonic Hall, November 2008*

I love Hilary Hahn, but here I find her a bit to spartane and passive. Not bad though.

*Hilary Hahn plays Brahms' Violin Concerto*








Johannes Brahms​
Here Hillary is magic! She looks effortless, but consentrated like always, but what she produce of music is an adventure. The orchestra is very committed and engaged to.

youtube comments

*One of the double bass players has the longest thumb I have ever seen. 36:11﻿

Hilary's playing brings me such joy. <3 Its beautiful to see her play so freely, selflessly, and even happily. We love you Hilary!!!

I decided three years ago to educate myself and and listen to classical music. Two evenings, I could`t find something pleasant for me. On the third day there was in YouTube Recommendations- Hilary Hahn, Brahms Violin Concerto. My first thought was that, no, she is too young and pretty, probably will not play very well, probably one of those pop violinists. Listening to this recording, I was in a complete shock how someone is able to play so wonderfully. It felt like the music was flowing from some holy source and it seemed like time had stopped. Such a mysterious experience I never felt by listening any other violinist.﻿*

*Hilary Hahn - Paganini Caprice 24 & Paganiniana*








Niccolò Paganini​
Brilliant playing and interpreatation!

youtube comments
* 
The excerpt from the 4th Caprice is the best for me.

THE version. no thing and no one tops this.﻿

a very good ear. Near perfect technique. A little weak vibrato for my taste. I know it's one of the most hard things in violin to master, but she isn't very good with it. It sounds somewhat dull when she makes vibrato. Good speed, perfect frequencies but this vibrato sounds cut and immature. Same thing in other videos with her performance. But anyways this is a highest grade performance no doubt﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

oskaar said:


> *One of the double bass players has the longest thumb I have ever seen. 36:11﻿*


This is my favourite comment in the world. :lol:


----------



## Oskaar

*Hilary Hahn 2​*
*Hahn - Korngold - Violin Concerto*








Erich Wolfgang Korngold​
*Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
I. Moderato nobile (00:00)
II. Romanze (08:56)
III. Allegro assai vivace (17:17)
Hilary Hahn, violin
Deutsche Symphonie Orchestra
Kent Nagano, conductor*

One of my absolute favourite violin concertos!
And again a brilliant, passionate, tender, fragile interpretation. She playes it very sincear..you beleve in it emotionaly, in opposite to some others that plays intensly "passionate" where you get the feel of that the dramaturgi and "passion" is intellectually placed instead of heartfelt.
I have not listened much to Vengerov, and I must give him some chance, but my impression of him is absolutely such a "false" dramatic tool.

youtube comments

*Beautiful music Beautiful musician and interpretation One of the best things the Brothers Warners ever did was to employ Korngold His classical music lifts so many of WB's films to dizzing heights of greatness This concerto fits perfectly into the last part of 1937's PRINCE AND THE PAUPER where Prince Edward's identity has to be established﻿

This is a wonderful version, not perfect, but wonderful nonetheless.

This is just amazing! One of my favourite violin concertos, and such a good production!Makes me glad!﻿*

*Hahn - Glazunov - Violin Concerto*








Alexander Glazunov​
*Alexander Glazunov - Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82
I. Moderato (00:00)
II. Andante sostenuto (04:24)
III. Allegro (14:46)
Hilary Hahn, violin
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Semyon Bychkov, conductor*

Another standout interpretaion of a milestone work on the violin reportoare.
You BELIEVE in Hillarys way of perform.

youtube comments

*Here's Hilary doing her thing with the Glazunov violin concerto - which is not heard very often! Her sound production is amazing.

Compared to the Lalo, Bruch(g minor) and even the Khatchaturian, this is a very technically demanding piece, but she handles it beautifully, especially the double stops;although, ironically, the intonation on the most difficult ones is better than some of the octaves. What a beautiful sounding violin. I'm quite sure that it is an old, Italian, classical violin, but I 'm not discerning enough to name the maker. The sounds she gets on high notes on E string are as lovely and pristine I think I've ever heard, and I'm 73. Beyond beautiful, Ms. Hahn. Thank you so much.﻿

Great performance. World's ugliest conductor. Hands down.﻿

After listening to Hilary's Glazunov, the tune kept coming back to me. I think she did it perfectly.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080 (arranged by Robert Simpson)

The Delme Quartet: Galina Solodchin and John Trusler, violins -- John Underwood, viola -- Jonathan Williams, cello


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A really really weird thing to be excited about....but I saw that a 5 minute video had been uploaded by Webdriver Torso on YouTube (normally the videos are 11 seconds long, the videos seem to be automatically created and uploaded by a machine not a human) so I listened to part of it. I quite enjoy the opening of this one.


----------



## Jeff W

Symphonies No. 1 & 2 by Max Bruch. Not masterpieces but still quite enjoyable pieces that should get played more often than they are. Too bad all anyone ever seems to want to hear by Bruch is that one violin concerto... Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra.









String Quartets No. 3 & 4 by Felix Mendelssohn. The Gewandhaus-Quartett played. Still getting to know Mendelssohn's chamber music, but I am liking what I hear!


----------



## Oskaar

*Oboe​*
*Maurice Bourgue / Saint-Saëns : Oboe Sonata in D major (Pf.Ichiro Nodaira)*








Charles Camille Saint-Saëns​
Beautiful sonata, and a great, sensitiv, lyrical performance

youtube comments

*He has such good control. Beautiful.﻿

Very nice work and great oboîst!

Superb as one would expect from this great artist. Note ....very little dancing involved unlike so many players these days. No fuss music making*

*Mozart Sinfonia Concertante Oboe Clarinet Horn Bassoon Barenboim*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon, and orchestra, K. 297b in E flat major
Daniel Barenboim, conductor*

Beautiful and amusing concertante, and a very fine intimate interpretation and performance.

*Camerata Pacifica - Arnold Bax, Quintet for Oboe & Strings*








Arnold Bax​
*Recorded live & unedited on May 21st, 2013 at the Gold Room in the Pasadena Civic Auditorium, CA, Nicholas Daniel, Catherine Leonard, Ara Gregorian, Richard O'Neill & Ani Aznavoorian perform the Oboe Quintet of Arnold Bax.*

A really great and adventurous work from Bax. I really like Arnold Bax! But it seems there are not many good filmed recordings on youtube. I will envestigate him further later on spotify. There he is well representated.
The performance here is very fine, and the sound is brilliant.

youtube comments

*Bravo! What a great performance! First time I've heard this piece and I really enjoyed it. Thanks so much

Absolutely superb on every level. Music, performance, film. Keep it up.*

*videolink*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, conducted by James Levine. I've always seemed to have dismissed these orchestral pieces in favour of the shorter works by Schoenberh and Webern (I'll listen to them next) but listening to these Berg pieces again I realise that these truly are quite remarkable despite not really being "miniatures." The inherent romanticism in the works of the second Viennese school is appealing to me at the moment, considering a few days ago I was all MAHLER.


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Opera in four acts "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh & Maiden Fevroniya."
-Ohotnikov, Marusin, Galina Gorchakova, Galuzin, Diadkova, Bulat Minjilkiev, Korzhenskaya, et al.
-The Orchestra & Chorus of Kirov Opera/Valery Gergiev.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Piano Sonata no. I in B-flat minor.
Suite "Sascha."
-Stephen Coombs, pianist.

*Georgy Catoire*
Cinq Morceaux, Quatre Morceaux, Caprice, Intermezzo, Trois Morceaux, Prelude, etc.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, pianist.

*Nikolay Medtner*
Piano Concerto no. III in E minor, op. 60.
-Nikolay Demidenko, pianist.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk.


----------



## Vasks

*Mancini - Overture to "Gl'Amanti Generosi" (Parley of Instruments/Hyperion)
Corelli - La Follia transcribed into a concerto by Geminiani (Biondi/Opus 111)
Handel - Organ Concerto in A, Op. 7, No. 2 (Nicholson/Hyperion)
Fasch - Oboe Concerto in G minor (Westermann/MDG)*


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte


----------



## csacks

Rachamaninov, The Elegiac Piano Trios. I will only say WOW!!!!


----------



## csacks

View attachment 46236


String Quartets No. 3 & 4 by Felix Mendelssohn. The Gewandhaus-Quartett played. Still getting to know Mendelssohn's chamber music, but I am liking what I hear![/QUOTE]

I have been listening his chamber music too. What a genius. I love it. I would suggest this. Is mind blowing


----------



## brotagonist

I've been into Rachmaninov of late. The piano trios sound very interesting! I will have a listen, csacks 

It has been a stressful and distracting past few weeks and I am beginning to get back into a regular routine: exercise, enjoying the natural environment in the few short weeks of summer, now that the days are already perceptibly considerably shorter, and listening to music.

I am still working on the last few discs of my May purchases. Today, it is disc 2 of:









Orchestral Suites 3 & 4

I really enjoy this set! There are some very unusual passages in these works, reminiscent of Bach, Mozart, a lot of solo sections making the pieces almost like concerti, Russian folk melodies, etc.


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Complete Keyboard Concertos
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner
English Baroque Soloists

Bilson plays two replicas of Walter fortepianos owned by Mozart. The orchestra is the size Mozart composed for.

Of the various period performances of the Mozart keyboard concertos, this, one of the earliest, is still the best.


----------



## Oskaar

*Oboe 2*

*Alfred Schnittke: Concerto for oboe, harp and strings*








Alfred Schnittke​
*Ramon Ortega Quero, hautbois
Manon Pierrehumbert, harpe*

Magical, captivating work, and the performers manage to bring forward the colours and finesse,

*Alessandro Marcello, Concerto in re minore per oboe e orchestra*








Alessandro Marcello​
*I Cameristi Scala perform the Concerto in D minor for Oboe and Orchestra Alessandro Marcello. Allegro. Adagio. Soon. Fabien Thouand, oboe The images were taken in the Salone del Tiepolo Palazzo Clerici in Milan October 21, 2011*

Great performance and videopresentation of well known tones, but for me an unknown italian baroque composer.

youtube comments

*I've always love the oboe. Everyone tunes to the first chair, but the first chair tunes to the oboe. A lovely piece.﻿

I really learned the beautiful parts and I got a 10 From oboe egzam﻿

Vivaldi, Albinoni, and Marcello....my favorites! I remember learning to play Marcello pieces, great fun﻿

A concerto Alessandro Marcello wrote in d minor for oboe, strings and basso continuo is perhaps his best-known work. It is one of the most performed oboe concertos in the oboe repertory.*

*videolink*


----------



## brotagonist

Thanks to You Tube, I just listened to:

Rachmaninov: Elegiac Piano Trio 1
Maisky, Repin, Lang

Nice 

I am currently listening to:

Rachmaninov: Elegiac Piano Trio 2
Oistrakh, Knushevitsky, Oborin

Oh!  This is quite something!


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Edition 36; Montag aus Licht (5 CD)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, 'Waldstein' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## millionrainbows

*Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963): *Orchestral works Vol. 5 *(CPO). Still working on that 6-CD box set I found for $14.99. That's only $2.25 a disc; well worth it. This disc is very good; it has _*Mathis der Maler *_(1933/34), *Sinfonia Serena* (1946), and a nice little prelude called *When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd* (1946).


----------



## millionrainbows

oskaar said:


> View attachment 46182
> 
> Alfred Schnittke​


In this rendering, Schnittke looks just like *Steve Vai!*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Ave Maria for 8.*

Holy smokes, this is beautiful. This is a double-choir piece, and the two sopranos are so evenly matched, they sound like the same person. But the second soprano uses slight vibrato, so instead of two choirs repeating the same thing, there is enough difference to make it interesting. Also, the vocal declamation is clear, so you can follow the words.


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonatas 9, 10, 11, 12
By Daniel Barenboim [piano], on EMI









Louis Spohr - Violin Concertos 8, 12, 13
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO









Jean Sibelius - Symphony no. 5
City of Birmingham Orchestra, Simon Rattle [dir.], on EMI

(I borrowed this cd, and quite frankly don't yet know if Sibelius' symphonies will grap me enough to buy this set. Or any set for that matter)


----------



## millionrainbows

Erno Dohnanyi (1877-1960): Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2, from the "Romantic Piano Concerto" series vol. 6 (hyperion). This series is budget priced, and always nice listening if you're in the mood for something new, to get away from the old staples.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Herr Stockhausen has yet to fail me.


Thank you !
I usually grit my teeth, struggle with a piece of Stockhausen for 20 seconds or so, and realise I can't cope. This...I'm going to try and sit through. Breakthrough moment ? Well, just possibly.


----------



## cjvinthechair

A successful p.m. with mainly Russian downloads.
Mikhail Kollontay (his 2nd piano concerto is about all there is on YT, & isn't what I downloaded, but it gives a flavour) 



Boris Tishchenko - Sinfonia Robusta  



Rodion Shchedrin - Little Hump-Backed Horse Ballet 



 (rather more light-hearted than much of his work...but fun !)
Nikolai Peiko - Symphony no. 2 



 (a short one if you'd like to try !)


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Welser-Most








All this talk of B-flat major fugues reminded me of Bruckner's own fugal symphonic finale...


----------



## Oskaar

*Leonard Bernstein​*
*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 1 e Moll op 39 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker*








Jean Sibelius​
Very good performance of a rarely successfull first symphony.
Bernstein and the Wiener philharmonic is marvelous!
Like often with Bernstein and the Wiener phil; remarkably good sound considered the date of recording

youtube comments

*Sublime. One of Lenny's best performances.﻿

And one of his last ones. Many say he was at his best when he came of age.﻿

Unlike most of the posts here, I'm not happy with this. Bernstein and the VPO miss the lightness, the yearning ("längtan") and the wistfulness that characterizes so much of Sibelius' and Scandinavia's music. This seemed heavy, plodding and - dare I say it? - massively teutonic. ﻿

I simply can't get enough of Sibelius﻿

Wow! Electrifying performance!*

*Haydn Symphony No 98 B flat major Leonard Bernstein New York Philarmonic*








Joseph Haydn​
*The Symphony No. 98 in B flat major, Hoboken 1/98, is the sixth of the so-called twelve London Symphonies (numbers 93-104) written by Joseph Haydn. It was completed in 1792 as part of the set of symphonies composed on his first trip to London. It was first performed at the Hanover Square Rooms in London on 2 March 1792.*

To me this sixt London symphony seem to me a bit as a second hand work from Haydn. To many cliches and cheap tricks and tools seems to be used randomly, instead of a wholeness and intuitive fantasy, creativity and progression that I find in most of his works. But that is just an impression from a first time listening from an amateur like me.
It seems also like Bernstein and New York Philarmonic seems uninspired, and for me this is quite dull.

youtube comments

*Lovely concerto and rendition. Thanks for sharing.

Uh? That's definitely not an allegro alla breve for a first MVt....
Waaaaayy too slow.﻿*

*MOZART Symphony No 40 in G minor KV550 LEONARD BERNSTEIN*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
*Mozart Symphony No.40 in G minor KV550
Leonard Bernstein (conductor)
Boston Symphony Orchestra*

This is a masterwork from Mozart, no doubt about that. But I can be tired of it. To make this music work for me, it must be playd with a lightness but still intensity, and a kind of combination of blessingly calm and elegance when needed, and a rushing impationness when needed.
This interpretation fail to me. It all end up uninspiered and mediocore, like a superstar making desperate efforts to stay in the limelight, perfectly well knowing that age have haunted him. But maybe I will learn to appreciate this version for its melancoly. That is also a layer.

youtube comments

*a very good interpretation; I more and more like the classical interpretations of Berstein. They seem superior to many interpretations of Karejan﻿

simply great!*﻿

*videolink*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 70, 71, 73, 72.*

Bela Drahos on Naxos.


----------



## Oskaar

*Leonard Bernstein 2*

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 / Bernstein · New York Philharmonic Orchestra*








Dmitri Shostakovich​
*Great presentation of american conductor Leonard Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic, playing the Symphony No. 5 of Dmitri Shostakovich at a 1979 live perfomance on Bunka Kainan, Tokyo, Japan.*

Fantastisk rich and adventurous symphony, and Bernstein with the New York Philharmonicmanage to create a vibrating nerve, and a special disturbing undertone. Very good interpretation and performance indeed. I am sure it is one of many ways to perform this work, but it struck me!

youtube comments
*The Shostakovich 5th is not particularly elegant. It was written in a vulgar time and under vulgar conditions. It is also very memorable and emotional. I first encountered it in high-school band where we worked on the triumphant march movement for the better part of a year. That was 55 years ago. I then joined the army and purchased the Bernstein LP version while stationed in Germany. Bernstein took the orchestra to the Soviet Union and the recording was of that triumph. I tend to think that the tours of the New York Philharmonic and Van Cliburn playing Rachmaninoff, Tchaikovsky and Shostakovitch in Moscow did much to melt the ice of the cold war during the early 1960's. ﻿

A great performance!! Wonderful memories of the NY Phil during a previous era. Julius Baker, the solo flute was really outstanding here. Does anyone know who the concertmaster was for this tour? Had Glenn Dictorow not joined the NY Phil yet? ﻿

Shostakovich's mastery...﻿

that part at mid 39:00 brought me to tears soo beautifully arranged﻿*

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No.9 - Wiener Philharmoniker - Leonard Bernstein*








Anton Bruckner​
*Anton Bruckner
Symphony No.9 in D minor, WAB 109
Sinfonie Nr.9 d-Moll, WAB 109
("dem lieben Gott")

I. Feierlich, misterioso . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . (0:01:16)
II. Scherzo. Bewegt, lebhaft - Trio. Schnell . . . . .(0:28:38)
III. Adagio. Langsam, feierlich . . . . . . . . . . . . . . (0:41:14)

Wiener Philharmoniker
(Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
Leonard Bernstein

Recorded live at the Große Musikvereinssaal, Vienna, 1990*

Bruckners symphonies can really appear to me as some mastodonts. But when I am in the mood, and the performances are good, I really enjoy them. It is more important to me that the performars are dedicated to the vague, the lyricism and the tendeness in them, than focusing on the dramatic and powerfull. To me some some performances ca be way over the top in dramatic effects, that appear to me as empty shells.
Bernstein succed halfly here, I will say

*videolink*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 52 in C minor; Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Mourning' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

oskaar said:


> *Leonard Bernstein​*
> *Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 1 e Moll op 39 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker*
> 
> View attachment 46246
> 
> Jean Sibelius​
> Very good performance of a rarely successfull first symphony.
> Bernstein and the Wiener philharmonic is marvelous!
> Like often with Bernstein and the Wiener phil; remarkably good sound considered the date of recording
> 
> youtube comments
> 
> *Sublime. One of Lenny's best performances.﻿
> 
> And one of his last ones. Many say he was at his best when he came of age.﻿
> 
> Unlike most of the posts here, I'm not happy with this. Bernstein and the VPO miss the lightness, the yearning ("längtan") and the wistfulness that characterizes so much of Sibelius' and Scandinavia's music. This seemed heavy, plodding and - dare I say it? - massively teutonic. ﻿
> 
> I simply can't get enough of Sibelius﻿
> 
> Wow! Electrifying performance!*
> 
> *Haydn Symphony No 98 B flat major Leonard Bernstein New York Philarmonic*
> 
> View attachment 46251
> 
> Joseph Haydn​
> *The Symphony No. 98 in B flat major, Hoboken 1/98, is the sixth of the so-called twelve London Symphonies (numbers 93-104) written by Joseph Haydn. It was completed in 1792 as part of the set of symphonies composed on his first trip to London. It was first performed at the Hanover Square Rooms in London on 2 March 1792.*
> 
> To me this sixt London symphony seem to me a bit as a second hand work from Haydn. To many cliches and cheap tricks and tools seems to be used randomly, instead of a wholeness and intuitive fantasy, creativity and progression that I find in most of his works. But that is just an impression from a first time listening from an amateur like me.
> It seems also like Bernstein and New York Philarmonic seems uninspired, and for me this is quite dull.
> 
> youtube comments
> 
> *Lovely concerto and rendition. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Uh? That's definitely not an allegro alla breve for a first MVt....
> Waaaaayy too slow.﻿*
> 
> *MOZART Symphony No 40 in G minor KV550 LEONARD BERNSTEIN*
> 
> View attachment 46255
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
> *Mozart Symphony No.40 in G minor KV550
> Leonard Bernstein (conductor)
> Boston Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> This is a masterwork from Mozart, no doubt about that. But I can be tired of it. To make this music work for me, it must be playd with a lightness but still intensity, and a kind of combination of blessingly calm and elegance when needed, and a rushing impationness when needed.
> This interpretation fail to me. It all end up uninspiered and mediocore, like a superstar making desperate efforts to stay in the limelight, perfectly well knowing that age have haunted him. But maybe I will learn to appreciate this version for its melancoly. That is also a layer.
> 
> youtube comments
> 
> *a very good interpretation; I more and more like the classical interpretations of Berstein. They seem superior to many interpretations of Karejan﻿
> 
> simply great!*﻿
> 
> *videolink*


Symphony No. 98 is excellent, it's probably the interpretation.


----------



## Novelette

Manxfeeder said:


> *Victoria, Ave Maria for 8.*
> 
> Holy smokes, this is beautiful. This is a double-choir piece, and the two sopranos are so evenly matched, they sound like the same person. But the second soprano uses slight vibrato, so instead of two choirs repeating the same thing, there is enough difference to make it interesting. Also, the vocal declamation is clear, so you can follow the words.
> 
> View attachment 46247


Manxfeeder, investing in that set was one of the best choices I've ever made! Such terrific music.

Victoria is _easily_ on a par with Palestrina, Lassus, Ockeghem, Gabrieli, etc.


----------



## satoru

Finally got this set. More than 8 hours of joyous music.

Haydn: The Complete Mass Edition (Chandos)
Richard Hickox with Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

satoru said:


> Finally got this set. More than 8 hours of joyous music.
> 
> Haydn: The Complete Mass Edition (Chandos)
> Richard Hickox with Collegium Musicum 90
> 
> View attachment 46262


Excellent . I have the Missa Cellensis (1766) by Hickox, found it great.


----------



## hpowders

Sounds like you guys have e-Mass-ed quite a fine collection there!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Sounds like you guys have e-Mass-ed quite a fine collection there!


Size does matter.


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Romance OP 28 - a Gary Graffman


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Luigi Cherubini
String Quartet No. 1 in E flat* (1814)
Britten Quartet, [Collins Classics, 1992]

*String Quartet No. 2 in C* (1829, 3 of 4 movements being an arrangement by the composer from his sole symphony)

*String Quartet No. 3 in D minor* (1834)
Hausmusik London [cpo, 2003]

Interesting, fresh and attractive string quartets from Luigi Cherubini. Actually reviews suggest that the Melos Quartet and the Quartetto David have recorded better interpretations, except in #2 where Hausmusic is preferred. But these are very enjoyable performances, and the quartets are very different from the contemporary German / Austrian repertoire.



> The works are enchanting and never-failing in inventiveness; it is hard to get those many quirky melodies, harmonies, incredible rhythmic vitality (in all of the parts, Cherubini's part-writing being so wonderfully vital and interesting for every instrument), tangy and/or odd harmonies, and clever (sometimes wonderfully strange yet utterly convincing!) modulations out of the head. Luigi Cherubini's string quartets, for those unfamiliar with works composed for Paris in the "quatuor concertant" manner, are quite distinct in style from the more familiar Viennese quartets of the composer's contemporaries Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, and Hummel. These works of Luigi Cherubini above all emphasise wit, rhythmic verve, and virtuousity alike in string playing and difficult ensemble unity; indeed, Cherubini composed all of his works for string quartet and for string quintet to feature the virtuoso quartet playing of the greatly skilled string players of Paris' best chamber ensembles of the first half of the 19th century.
> Gerald Parker, Amazon.com


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 56 "Gladly shall I bear the cross"

For the 19th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone, Karl Ristenpart, cond. (1951)

and:

Peter Kooy, bass, Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1991)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beauty with a touch of evil. . . how glamorous is that?


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 8th Symphony, Rene Liebowitz conducting the Royal Philharmonic. From a very fine cycle.










Note: The box set shown is $65. But the entire cycle is also part of a download that can be had for $1.09!

http://www.amazon.com/Genius-Beetho...405028508&sr=1-1&keywords=genius+of+beethoven


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure how often I want to listen to a 38-minute Op.111, but when I do, I have one! I think his glacial tempos might be more effective live, providing no one lets an un-stifled cough rip! Typical hard, glassy early 1990s DG sound.


----------



## brotagonist

I should have done them in order  Now I'm confused  I could look back through this thread (I've never gotten the search function to work), but I'm sure I haven't yet heard Roger Sessions' Symphony 6:














Ostensibly by:
Dennis Russell Davies
American Composers Orchestra

I'm still committed to hearing all nine of them, and I can already tell that this one will be one I will definitely revisit 

I noticed that I can scan back through my posts. I need to hear 1, 3, 4 and 5 yet in order to have heard all nine of the symphonies once.


----------



## spradlig

Grieg's Symphony in c minor. I like the first half or so quite a bit.
Bruckner's Symphony #1. I like the scherzo.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> Size does matter.


My CD collection is huge. Women faint at the sight of it....mainly from disappointment, as they were expecting my shelves to be chock full of their faves: hip-hop, rap with vulgar lyrics, etc;


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Symphony in E Flat, Op.33

Concerto Koln


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bach-Liszt: Fantasia and Fungue in G Minor/Prelude and Fugue in A Minor
Albeniz: Sonata in D
Couperin: La Fleurie ou la Tendre Nanette
Rameau: Le Rappel des Oiseaux
Daquin: Les Tourbillons
Chopin: Etude in F Minor, Op.25 No.2/Ballade No.4
Granados: Andaluza/Oriental Youra Guller

A stunning recital by a wonderful, and too little known pianist, made when she was in her eighties, this is a superb testament to a pianistic genius. The Bach-Liszt Fantasia is monumental and her wonderfully full tone at the piano a joy to the ear. The Granados pieces are amongst the finest performances of these works that I know of, and....... oh, it's all a delight, I've had it for 28 years now and never tire of it. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Rhythm

While searching for something else, I discovered this enjoyable performance.

*Trio in G minor*, Op. 8 | Chopin
From YT notes. Recorded in early 1950s, and released in 1960 on the Muza label (Polskie Nagrania), SX 0080. From the Dziela Wszystkie (Complete Works) series. 
Władysław Szpilman, piano; Tadeusz Wroński, violin; Aleksander Ciechanski, cello.​


----------



## brotagonist

Roger Sessions : Symphony 1
Akeo Watanabe & Japan Philharmonic Orchestra

This one is not like the ones I especially liked so far: 6-9. The first movement has a kind of jazziness, but it is somewhat quirky, possibly hinting at things to come. The second movement is a very slow one: it doesn't especially stand out, not to me, anyway. I'll let myself be surprised by the final allegro. Okay, it's playing now. I don't like this symphony that much, at least not on my first hearing of it. It sounds a bit generic.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Orchestral Suites - Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Blake

Abbado's Hindemith: _Kammermusik._


----------



## brotagonist

I noticed that Sessions' Symphony 1 is from 1927 and his Symphony 2, which I liked quite a bit, was from 1946, 19 years later! That explains the difference in my impressions: rather neutral to slightly bored with the first and definitely positive with the second onward.

I am now hearing Symphony 5 (1964).














Christian Badea
Columbus Symphony Orchestra

Symphonies 3 and 4 remain for me to complete my first traversal of the Sessions Symphony Cycle. That's not a lot to go on, but I am definitely impressed!


----------



## opus55

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
_Pepe Romero, guitar
ASMF, Sir Neville Marriner_


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 279

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## brotagonist

Okay, I'm bound and determined to finish my Sessions symphonies traversal tonight 

Now playing:





Symphony 3 (Buketoff/Royal Philharmonic)

Next up:





Symphony 4 (Badea/Columbus SO)


----------



## opus55

Poulenc, Francis

Stabat Mater; Gloria; Litanies a la vierge noire

_Danielle Borst, soprano
Choeur Regional Vittoria d'lle-de-France
Erice Lebrun, organ
Orchestre de la Cite, Michel Piquemal, conductor_










Enjoyed every part of Stabat Mater and Gloria. It's a shame I've overlooked Poulenc. In some parts they remind me of Faure but otherwise quite original and unique blend of orchestration and singing.


----------



## Alypius

An evening of masterworks by Samuel Barber (1910-1981):

*Barber, Concerto for Violin, op. 14 (1939)*
performance: Hilary Hahn / Hugh Wolff / Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra (Sony, 2000)










*Barber, Piano Sonata, op. 26 (1949)*
performance: Marc-Andre Hamelin (Hyperion, 2004)










*Barber, Piano Concerto, op. 38 (1962)*
performance: John Browning / George Szell / Cleveland Symphony










The latter is a new arrival. I had purchased another (much more recent) performance, found it disappointing, but immediately loved the work itself. The discovery of Barber's Piano Concerto has been quite a wonderful surprise. It may be his least conservative work and has a fire and tenacity and even modernist sensibility. I associate the style and mood of it with that of Prokofiev's Piano Concertos (esp. 1 and 2), and for all that, it retains Barber's characteristic lyricism. The recording dates from 1964. I had read repeated reviews citing it as a "reference" performance -- surpassing even Browning's later (and better recorded) performance. Browning's execution of the Concerto's formidable difficulties is quite dazzling -- and at a pretty dazzling tempo to boot -- and the support of Szell and the Clevelanders is equally eloquent and committed. While I wish the recording were up to contemporary standards, the overall presence is very good, especially of the piano.


----------



## Hmmbug

Ives: 114 Songs. Going numerically, listening to whatever recordings I can find on YouTube. Not all of them are there. Shame, that.

Ives was a genius.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Takacs Quartet in middle Beethoven; Michael Murray in organ works by Cesar Franck.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 56 - Mack Harrell, baritone, Robert Shaw, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> 
> Size does matter.
> 
> hdpowders: My CD collection is huge. Women faint at the sight of it....mainly from disappointment, as they were expecting my shelves to be chock full of their faves: hip-hop, rap with vulgar lyrics, etc;



Taste matters too.


----------



## senza sordino

A friend of mine came over for dinner tonight, I told him to look through my collection and pick something to listen to. He picked Bruch Scottish Fantasy and Lalo Symphonie Espanole. 
I looked for the correct image to post. I found two different images of the same recording I have, and neither image matches the image on my CD. But it's definitely Tasmin Little















My CD is more like the first image here, a painting, no image of Tasmin Little. Probably best I only have a painting, because it's not a timeless photo of Ms Little.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Nocturnes, Op. 9 (Arthur Rubinstein).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1_ Berceuse heroique _(conducted by Van Beinum), gorgeous _Images_, and ever elusive but beautiful _Jeux_ ( all Haitink).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 6 "Pastoral" Scottish Chamber Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras

Walking the dog this morning the 5th Symphony was running round incessantly in my head, so upon arrival back home I dug out the Mackerras set and had both on whilst breakfasting/shaving etc. Wonderful performances by a great musician and orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto for Strings in C Major. RV 109

Simon Standage leading the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## Guest

I feel like listening to a couple of pretty young ladies this morning.








Sol Gabetta, cello
Tchaikovsky - Rokoko Variations, Op. 33 - Andante Cantabile - Pezzo Capricioso, Op. 62 - Nocturne
Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ari Rasilajnen








Julie Fischer, violin
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto, Op. 35 - Valse Scherzo, Op. 35 - Serenade Melancolique, Op. 26
Russian National Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Taste matters too.


Indeed it does. Unfortunately, most folks in the USA will have none of it.
The other day, a big time TV news pundit pronounced Mozart literally in English without the German "ts". I thought I was going to puke.


----------



## hpowders

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 46289
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 6 "Pastoral" Scottish Chamber Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> Walking the dog this morning the 5th Symphony was running round incessantly in my head, so upon arrival back home I dug out the Mackerras set and had both on whilst breakfasting/shaving etc. Wonderful performances by a great musician and orchestra.


Except that for the Ninth Symphony, he switches to the Philharmonia Orchestra. I myself prefer the Scottish Chamber Orchestra (Symphonies #'s 1-8). One of the better sets. Yes indeed!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahler's 5th symphony (NYP). I feel this is the Mahler symphony that I find least accessible but I feel that it would grow on me over time. I'm glad I bought this and am listening to it now. Many people hold this Mahler symphony in high regard and I hope I will end up liking it just as much as (seemingly) the more "traditional" 6th and 7th symphonies.


----------



## cjvinthechair

brotagonist said:


> I should have done them in order  Now I'm confused  I could look back through this thread (I've never gotten the search function to work), but I'm sure I haven't yet heard Roger Sessions' Symphony 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostensibly by:
> Dennis Russell Davies
> American Composers Orchestra
> 
> I'm still committed to hearing all nine of them, and I can already tell that this one will be one I will definitely revisit
> 
> I noticed that I can scan back through my posts. I need to hear 1, 3, 4 and 5 yet in order to have heard all nine of the symphonies once.


Have followed your lead with this composer, whose work I'd largely overlooked. Will never be a favourite, but well worth the closer attention, thanks !


----------



## Oskaar

*Robert Schumann​*
* Cello concerto, op.129 - Michael Schonwandt - Andreas Brantelid - HD - Live concert*








Robert Schumann​
*Schumann: Concerto for cello and orchestra op.129 in a minor.

Radio Kamer Filharmonie conducted by Michael Schønwandt
Andreas Brantelid , cello

Recorded the 13th of January 2013, Concertgebouw, Amsterdam.*

Fine and elegant interpretation of a very lyrical and romantic concerto

youtube comments

*Since getting to know Robert Schumann's 'cello concerto played by Pierre Fournier in the 1960's, it has been a love/ hate relationship with the music. This performance has the tempos so 'Giusto" and the mastery and fluency of the soloist is so complete and his passionate ensemble with the whole score so intimate, the body language is really appropriate. So now love is renewed!.﻿

His sex appeal IS distracting.
I came here to listen to a live cello performance but then zeroed in on the very attractive man in the center. ﻿

Beautiful performance of a great piece--the cellist was gorgeous as well!

His style of playing is way too mannered - he must have been a Yo Yo Ma fan growing up.....*

*Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op.16 (by Hsing-Chwen Giselle Hsin 辛幸純)*






​
*From A Live Recital Celebrating Chopin, Schumann and Their Friendship - National Concert Hall,Taipei, Oct. 3, 2010*

Quite good performance of a very fine piano work

youtube comments

*Only 1300 people seeing this!? Amazing. A few mistakes but the time invested to have this quality is something not imaginable. I find this version good in spite of a too heavy left hand*

*Schumann Piano Trio No.1 Clara Trio filmed by Simon*






​
*Clara Trio
Yundu Wang, piano
Qianqian Li, violin
Christine Lamprea, cello

Simon Yue (SoundProfessional, Boston), engineer

May 14th, 2012
Jordan Hall, New England Conservatory*

Fine and passionate impretation from thisa young musicians, of a beautiful trio

youtube comments

*Absolutely brilliant performance - mesmerising﻿

I had not really appreciated the beauty of Schumann's chamber music until I saw and heard this fantastic production. Thank you Simon and Clara Trio for opening up a whole new world to me.﻿

Oh! my God! it is so Beautiful!!! Bravo Clara Trio! Technically impeccable. Musically sublime. Excellent musicianship. Your instruments (the two string players) sound gorgeous. The recording engineers has done very professional job. Thank you. Come to Denver Colorado sometimes. Best wishes to Clara Trio!!!*

*videolink*


----------



## Oskaar

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Symphony No. 98 is excellent, it's probably the interpretation.


It may also be just me. Sometime my listening is unfocused. It may be the warmth. But I have the impressian that Bernstein succeed more with later music than Haydn and Mozart


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Mane Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.10 in F Major

Kurt Sassmannshaus conducting the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Sha Ye, violin


----------



## realdealblues

Bizet: Carmen Suites No. 1 & No. 2, L'arlesienne Suites No. 1 & No. 2

View attachment 46301


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Oskaar

*Robert Schumann 2*

*Martha Argerich Schumann Quintet in E-flat Major Op. 44*








Robert Schumann​
Argerich and Maisky are very skilled musicians, no doubth about that, also when it comes to passion. But I often get kind of "autopilot" - feel when it comes to these to, both individually and in co-play. The passion and emphaty often seems a bit random and on and of. But sometimes there are shorter or longer sequences of magic. Then it is outstanding.
In this interpretation of Schumanns lovely quintett, they, and and the others, are mostly on. Very nice.

*Full length - Schumann: Symphony Nr.2*






​
*WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln - Kölner Philharmonie
Robert Schumann: Sinfonie Nr.2
conducted by Semyon Bychkov*

Remarkably passive and anonyme performance.

youtube comments

*This is very wonderful play.*

*videolink*


----------



## Bas

Henry Purcell - Songs
"How pleasant 'tis to Love!"
By Nicolas Achten [artistic leader and Harp, Virginal], Reinoud van Mechelen [tenor] et alii, on Alpha









Alesandro Scarlatti - Cantatas 
By Christine Brandes [soprano], Arcadian Academy, Nicholas McGegan [dir.] on Conifer Classics


----------



## Jeff W

csacks said:


> I have been listening his chamber music too. What a genius. I love it. I would suggest this. Is mind blowing
> View attachment 46239


I have that album too! Listened to it once already. Great stuff. Going to give it another listen tonight!

On to the listening...

View attachment 46303


Continuing the dive into Mendelssohn's chamber music with String Quartets No. 5 & 6. The Gewandhaus-Quartett played.









Symphony No. 3 of Max Bruch. Kurt Masur led the Gewandhaus Orchestra. Another good symphony that doesn't get played as much as it should.


----------



## Vasks

*Macfarren - Overture to "She Stoops to Conquer" (Bonynge/Somm)
Fuchs - Symphony #3 (Mussauer/Thorofon)*


----------



## sdtom

Bruckner's Symphony No. 0 (1869) performed the Hamburg Philharmonic conducted by Simone Young, a live recording. The label is Oehms Classics.
Tom


----------



## Orfeo

*Scott Joplin (part I)*
Opera in three acts "Treemonisha."
-Anita Johnson, Annmarie Sandy, Edward Pleasant, Frank Ward, Jr., Chauncey Packer, et al.
-The Paragon Ragtime Orchestra & Singers/Rick Benjamin.

*Scott Joplin (part II)*
Piano Rags (Maple Leaf, Pine Apple, Pleasant Moments, etc.).
-Roy Easton, pianist.

*Charles Ives*
Piano Sonata no. II "Concord Mass., 1840-1860", op. 19.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, pianist.

*Samuel Barber*
Piano Sonata, op. 26.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, pianist.

*Sergey Protopopov*
Piano Sonata (1924).
-Steffan Schleiermacher, pianist.

*Alexander Mossolov*
Two Nocturnes, Three Pieces, Two Dances.
-Steffan Schleiermacher, pianist.

*Arthur Lourie*
Deux Poemes, Formes en l'air, Syntheses.
-Steffan Schleiermacher, pianist.

*Nikolay Roslavets*
Five Preludes (1918-1922).
-Steffan Schleiermacher, pianist.

*Anatoly Lyadov*
Piano Works (Two Pieces, op. 24, Quadrille-Joke for 4 hands, Idyll, Mazurka in F, etc.).
-Marco Rapetti, pianist.
-Akane Makita, second pianist.


----------



## csacks

For a cold winter morning, Beethoven Violin Sonatas, at this precise moment the Kreutzer, by the great Martha Argerich and Gidon Kremer


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubert Piano Trios: Askenazy, Zukerman, Harrell; 2-CD (London). Laying back and listening to some conservative, predictable stuff.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A second outing in as many weeks for this thoroughly delightful disc of string serenades.


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's 8th Symphony, Rene Liebowitz conducting the Royal Philharmonic. From a very fine cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: The box set shown is $65. But the entire cycle is also part of a download that can be had for $1.09!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genius-Beetho...405028508&sr=1-1&keywords=genius+of+beethoven


The cycle I have is the original CD ssue on separate discs, still available on Chesky. I notice the prices are going up. These are engineered very well, and were part of the Reader's Digest series of records.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wilkinson_(sound_engineer)


----------



## sdtom

A Rimsky-Korsakov compilation CD. It consists of Capriccio Espagnol, Russian Easter Overture, and his Antar Symphony. Paul Paray conducts the Detroit Symphony.
Tom


----------



## Oskaar

*Wiener Philharmoniker​*
*Sir Georg Solti & Wiener Philharmoniker - "Hungarian Connection" Concert (April 1995)*








Leó Weiner​
*The "Hungarian Connection" concert at Großer Musikvereinssaal in Vienna in April 1995.

Zoltán Kodály (1882 - 1967):
Háry János Suite
1. Prelude; the fairy tale begins
2. Viennese musical clock
3. Song
4. The battle and defeat of Napoleon
5. Intermezzo 
6. Entrance of the emperor and his court

Béla Bartók (1881 - 1945):
Roumanian Folk Dances for Orchestra, Sz. 68
1. Stick Dance (from Mezöszabad)
2. Sash Dance (from Egres) 
3. In One Spot (from Egres) 
4. Horn Dance (from Bisztra) 
5. Roumanian Polka (from Belényes) 
6. Fast Dance (from Belényes) 
7. Fast Dance (from Nyágra)

Leó Weiner (1885 - 1960):
Prinz Csongor und die Kobolde (Introduction & Scherzo), Op.10

Hector Berlioz (1803 - 1869):
La Damnation de Faust, Op.24
Part 1: Marche hongroise

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827):
Symphony No.7 in A, Op.92
1. Poco sostenuto - Vivace 
2. Allegretto 
3. Presto - Assai meno presto
4. Allegro con brio

Wiener Philharmoniker
Sir Georg Solti*

Solti does a really good job with the Wiener Philharmoniker in this fantastic concert.

youtube comments

*I am a Chicagoan and I am totally devoted to Sir George, heart, mind, and soul: and this concert is unlike anything he could have done in Chicago: here he clearly shows that, above all else, he is HUNGARIAN. I have never ever liked the Hary Janos suite, but here, Solti acted out all the parts himself! He smiled, look well-rested, fully aware of the caliber of the orchestra he was conducting, and he had great fun-- then comes Beethoven. A total other Solti: serious, intent, alive to every detail; the performance was air-tight, perfect in every detail. I have never seen so many young faces in the Vienna Philharmonic, either! Bet you some of them were from Hungary, for sure. What a totally amazing, blazing, joy of a concert! Thanks to whomever posted it!!﻿

The Wiener Philharmoniker at its best...﻿

Lovely concert! Great to have these things on youTube! Good, rare views of the cimbalom in Háry János. And charming to see Solti including a work by his old teacher, Leó Weiner.*

*Mahler Rückert-Lieder Ludwig/Muti/Wiener Philharmoniker*








Gustav Mahler​
*1992年*

Not the best sound, but a fine genuint emotional interpretation from singer and orchestra.
Beautiful songs!

youtube comments
* 
Unparalleled beauty. Una belleza sin par.

Thanks for spreading this work performed by singer eximia*

*Mozart, Piano Concert Nr 22 Es Dur KV 482 Rudolf Buchbinder Piano & Conducter, Wiener Phi*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
I like this performance a lot. Both the orchestra and pianist seem very dedicated, and the coplay is brilliant. Fresh and light, but also deepgoing and sensitive submitting the melodic and emotional nuances. Buchbinder has some moments when he seem a bit nonchalant, but that is minor flaws. Brilliant!

youtube comments

*I like Buchbinder's performances, but in this one, particularly in the third movement, he adds some ornamentation that I am not wild about. I think it detracts from the flow of the line.﻿

Buchbinder's performance is not bad; he captures the spirit of the last movement quite well. Unfortunately he's let down by some of the worst playing I've ever heard from the Vienna Philharmonic, if that's really who they are (they sound like a local amateur orchestra at times).

without Rudolf Buchbinder, Vienna is not Vienna!*

*videolink*


----------



## millionrainbows

Kurt Weill (1900-1950): Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera). Recorded 1929-1930. Beautiful, a great recording with Lotte leyna and the original cast, in a beautiful package. I've really enjoyed this one!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria and Missa Ave Maria Stella.*

Nice background music; compelling concentration music. Both ways, it's great listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 72, 93, 95.*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

oskaar said:


> It may also be just me. Sometime my listening is unfocused. It may be the warmth. But I have the impressian that Bernstein succeed more with later music than Haydn and Mozart


Did you enjoy the other London symphonies or was it this particular one?

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Violin Concerto in E minor (Kyung Wha Chung; Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal). 
Symphony No. 4 in A Major, 'Italian' (Christoph von Dohnányi; Wiener Philharmoniker).









F. J. Haydn, The Seven Last Words (Vladimir Jurowski; Milne; Donose; Kennedy; Maltman; London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir).


----------



## SimplyRedhead

My absolutely favourite interpretation of Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto played by amazing, underrated Alexis Weissenberg.
Karajan conducting Berliner Philharmonics.


----------



## Oskaar

*Wiener Philharmoniker 2​*
*Schubert Symphony.9 Sawallisch/Wiener Philharmoniker*








Franz Schubert​
I like the symphony quite well, even if it seems a bit diffuse in form and ekspression. And a bit uneven. But it can certainly grow on me.
Good performance, but a little uneven too.

youtube comments

*There is always a nice flow in Schubert's symphonies. Not as hysterical as Beethoven can be. ﻿

Perfect music for writing a book. Just perfect.

What a feast to my ears! And my eyes, too! One of the three greatest symphoines ever composed! They were all the 9th and all the last symphonies of their respective composers! Is it a coincidence or is it that the composers of the two later ones dared not to surpass the first one?﻿

not a woman in the orchestra. Shameful in this modern era.﻿*

*Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 8 [No 4] G major Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*








Antonín Dvořák​
*Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 8 (ex No 4) in G major 
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philarmoniker
Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 8 (ex No 4) G major 
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philarmoniker
Allegro con brio (G major)
Adagio (C minor) 9:50
Allegretto grazioso -- Molto vivace (G minor) 21:20
Allegro ma non troppo (G major) 27:06*

I think it is the first time I listen to this symphony, and I really like it. It is humorous, light, floverish good-moody and creative.
I think Karajan does a tremendous job here in bringing forward Dvoraks and the Wiener phils qualities.

youtube comments

*Oh my god that flautist doesn't ever blink.﻿

At times, von Karajan acts like he's mixing pie dough. Other times, he is a potter shaping a beautiful vase on the wheel. But oh my heavens! what a sound he produces!! I know and love this symphony deeply, and I can say that this the best rendition that I have ever heard -- or seen. I can't begin to list all the aspects of this performance that I liked, but one stands out against the rest. At the very end of the fourth movement, there is a passage for trumpets that I love. Most conductors take that passage as though they are the space shuttle heading for orbit. But von Karajan takes that passage slow, as though he is savoring it as much as I do. I noticed that there are 2 people with tin ears who don't have a concept of what good music is. Their loss is our gain.﻿

The best czech nationalist expression made symphony by Dvorak !!!!! and awesome performance of Karajan and VPO﻿

The most beautiful performance of this piece I have heard so far.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Cosmos

About to leave for a two week class in Oxford!!! So I'm getting in the mood by listening to Haydn's Symphony 92 "Oxford".


----------



## LancsMan

*Janacek: Glagolitic Mass* Soderstrom, Drobkova, Livora, Novak and the Czexh Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Supraphon








A magnificent performance of this mass. It has an almost barbaric splendour.


----------



## senza sordino

Tasmin Little again
Moeran Violin Concerto. This piece is a real gem, and underrated piece worth more attention, plus fillers: Delius' Légende; Holst A Song of the Night; Elgar Chanson de matin, chanson de nuit and Salut d'amour, these are new arrangements for violin and small orchestra (exquisite) and RVW The Lark Ascending








and Delius Violin Concerto, Double Concerto and Cello Concerto.


----------



## Oskaar

*Cesar Franck*

*Franck - Variations Symphoniques*








Cesar Franck​
*My performance of a piece which is not well-known at all but still very beautiful - and very very SAD. I remember that, when I listened to this for the first time, I was impressed at how, with the way the piano is used at the beginning, even major chords sound sad. Think about that for a second!

This was played at the 12th Soirée des Grands Amateurs de piano at the Opéra Comique in Paris, with the Orchestre de la Garde Républicaine, conducted by the amazing François Boulanger*

I really like this performance. It may not be the greatest artistic or emotional painting, but a clean and honist interpretation. Great talent!
Fine, sensitive orchestra.
The work in itself is a gem!

youtube comments

*It is truly amazing seeing you play with an orchestra! Wish one could have been there! =3 Was this the first time playing with a full orchestra? Great piece you are playing! I have to listen to more of Cesar Franck.

This.... was insanely fantastic. I have no words about how much I loved this.

This is amazing! I loved watching every second of this (though I'm not sure if it's me but it froze in some parts.) Say, were you the youngest there?*

*Stephen Hough plays Prélude, Choral et Fugue by César Franck*






​
*César Franck
Prélude, Choral et Fugue

Stephen Hough - piano
Location: Louvre Auditorium (Paris, France)*

Beautiful piano music, and I love the interpretation. Hough paints out a landskape with a lot of melancoly and yearning, but in my ears and body, also mature comfort.

youtube comments

*Stephen Hough is a very good pianist.
Excellent performance!

I will bet Franck didn't play it this well.....!!!!

A highly authoritative account of this masterpiece. Hough never fails to impress.

Ther is a big mistake. This piece is not from Cesar Franck but rather from Frederic Chopin!

So cold, so full of feelings..... love it!....*

*Cesar Franck, Violin Sonata - Nikita Boriso-Glebsky, Dana Protopopescu*






​
*Cesar Franck Violine Sonata in A Major (compete) violin - Nikita Boriso-Glebsky, piano - Dana Protopopescu*

Great violin interpretation! Very emotional, sensitive and colourfull. Fine piano accompagnement and co-play.
The sonata is one of my favourites.

youtube comments

*Superb! Passionate but direct, not mannered.﻿

Thank you!!! - finally a recording that does not aim to make any superflouos effect such as the Repim-Lugansky or the Joshua Bell-like interpretations do (all the time) - but it is straight, cantabile, does not have forced tempo changes and tradition-keeping *********, which do not come from the music.

The pianist is especially honest and playing so gorgeously*

*videolink*


----------



## LancsMan

*Szymanowski: Stabat Mater; Litany to the Virgin Mary; Symphony No. 3* Simon Rattle and the City of Birmingham Orchestra on EMI








I'm not too familiar with Szymanowski - I only have two CD's in my collection. I must say this is interesting music. Colourful but somewhat delicate as compared to the Janacek I have just listened to. In the wealth of compositional talent in the first half of the twentieth century I'm not sure that Szymanowski's voice is compelling enough to make me explore his music in depth. But I suspect this is my loss!


----------



## Manxfeeder

LancsMan said:


> But I suspect this is my loss!


IMHO, I'd have to agree with you there. Maybe after a while you can schedule a revisit.

Today, *Gorecki's Symphony No. 3.*

A friend was trying to find an online birthday card set to classical music, and she found one with the third movement. Now she's a Gorecki fan. It's not exactly happy birthday music, but I'll overlook it if it made a convert.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg: Chamber Concerto, Piano Sonata Op. 1
Daniel Barenboim, Pinchas Zuckerman, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Pierre Boulez


----------



## hpowders

oskaar said:


> It may also be just me. Sometime my listening is unfocused. It may be the warmth. But I have the impressian that Bernstein succeed more with later music than Haydn and Mozart


Bernstein was not quite successful with the 12 London Symphonies, tending to be too slow and fussy. However his recording of the Paris Symphonies is an entirely different matter. These are great performances, never been bettered by anyone.


----------



## LancsMan

*Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue; Sinfonia concertante; Hindemith Variations* English Northern Philharmonia and Peter Donohoe conducted by Paul Daniel on Naxos








May be not great music, but I rather like it.


----------



## Oskaar

*César Franck 2​*
*César Franck Symphony D minor Emmanuel Krivine Orch Nationale de France*








César Franck​
*César Franck Symphony D minor 
Emmanuel Krivine conducts Orchestre Nationale de France
Lento, Allegro ma non troppo 0:19
Allegretto 16:58
Finale, Allegro non troppo 27:18*

It is difficult to judge the performance since there are a lot of disturbings and errors concerned to the sound. Messy like a french car.

*Cesar Franck Piano Quintet in f minor, Porshneva-Elisarov-Simakin-Berezin-Kandinskaya*






​
*March 10, 2012. Concert Hall of Academic Music College at Moscow State Conservatory.
Cesar Franck (1822-1890), Piano quintet in f minor.
I. Molto moderato quasi lento
II. Lento, con moto sentimento
III. Allegro non troppo, ma con fuoco

Tatiana Porshneva - violin
Semyon Elisarov - violin
Alexei Simakin - viola
Andrei Berezin - cello
Irina Kandinskaya - piano*

Not good sound, but a fresh, emphatic and ernergic performance.

youtube comments

*BRILLIANT !﻿

Tatiana Porsheneva, einfach fantastisch!!!﻿

красивый*

*videolink*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 17*

Murray Perahia.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Gershwin: An American in Paris
Copland: Rodeo- Four Dance Episodes
Schuller: Seven Studies on themes of Paul Klee
Bloch: Sinfonia Breve Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

A mixed bag from Dorati and co. The performance of "An American Paris" is as good as I've heard, likewise "Rodeo", just as I'd expect from this wonderful team! The Schuller and Bloch works are new to me, both seem to be pieces that will replay more listening, I love the "Little Blue Devil" variation in the Schuller, it's a sort of pastiche blues, and reminds us of Schuller's great affinity with jazz- it's extremely well played too, with just the right amount of laid back rhythm to it, I can imagine many conductors not quite getting this, but Dorati has it to perfection. A most enjoyable disc.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 57 "Blessed is the man"

For the 2nd day of Christmas - Leipzig, 1725

Vasiljka Jezovšek, sopranr, Peter Kooy, bass, Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## csacks

It is time to Mozart now. Sir Charles Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. 
At this moment is Nº35, "Haffner" The finale is amazing!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 74.*

Helmut Muller-Bruhl and the Cologne Chamber Orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Mass in C minor - Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.146

Howard Griffiths leading the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## Andolink

LancsMan said:


> I'm not sure that Szymanowski's voice is compelling enough to make me explore his music in depth. But I suspect this is my loss!


If there's one area of Szymanowski's output that definitely is worth exploring in depth it's his solo piano works. Try the Martin Jones complete set on Nimbus.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue, An American in Paris. This is the no. 1 essential, top and best recordings of these works!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue, An American in Paris. This is the no. 1 essential, top and best recordings of these works!


I was thinking once again when I played Lenny's DG recording of the Rhapsody a couple of days ago that thanks to Woody Allen's film Manhattan, which I've seen numerous times, and the "soundtrack" album I grew up with, that I can only hear the work as Zubin Mehta's recording - even after decades of hearing other recordings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm wondering how many other works of Hindemith sound like this....


----------



## Guest

Magnificent.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Sid James

Lately relistening to these:

*Mozart* _Piano Concerto #20_
- Salzburg Mozarteum Orchestra with Geza Anda on piano and directing (Eloquence)










*Schoenberg *_Piano Concerto_
- Mitsuko Uchida, piano with Cleveland Orch. under Pierre Boulez (Philips)












revdrdave said:


> Sid James, I always appreciate that you take the time not only to share what you're listening to but that you also provide such informative commentary. I find myself scrolling in search of your entries because I know I'll learn something, even about pieces I know well. Thanks for your contributions!


I appreciate your comments revdrdave, thank you and its always a pleasure. My blog (link in my footer below) has topics of that sort, its a compilation of links in the listening & commentary I often post here on current listening. I am just working on a post there looking at links between Brahms' two piano concertos back to Mozart's 20th and forward to Schoenberg's one. I hope to put it there in the next few days.

In terms of your avatar, I loved the show _Father Ted_, especially *Mrs. Doyle *offering her endless cups of tea. You know I believe that a house - even as anarchic as that one - will have some chance of being civilised if it has three essential things in stock: tea, milk and sugar! Now I think I'll go and have one with my lunch, as a matter of fact!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

CD 4: Sonatas 12, 13, 14 & 15


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Complete Keyboard Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano and conductor
Anima Eterna

Listening to these performances after just finishing the Bilson/Gardiner complete set.

One thing strikingly apparent is the fortepiano in the van Immerseel performances is much more prominent than in Bilson/Gardiner, indicating that the fortepiano was miked in front of the orchestra. In Bilson/Gardiner, the fortepiano was centrally located within the orchestra which unfortunately made it difficult to hear the fortepiano at times.

In both sets, the performers use copies of Mozart's Walter fortepiano.

I have to say both sets are very fine with the nod given to van Immerseel because one can hear his instrument so much better than Bilson's.

If you love the Mozart keyboard concertos, either set with fortepiano and period instruments will take you closer to what Mozart had in mind than any modern performance will.

This set is highly recommended.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Suites by Eisler, I really do like these.


----------



## Blake

_Hindemith: Complete Piano Concertos._ I'm in luxury with this guy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

So far from listening to this Beethoven 2, I find that the first movement benefits greatly from a slower tempo than I am used to. It's a very loud and brash movement with huge amounts of energy that just don't disappear no matter what the tempo. Other Beethoven symphonies seem to suffer from a slightly slower performance...I guess no. 2 is just naturally the most energetic and fiery of all his symphonies.


----------



## ArtMusic

Outstanding performance. Non of that excessive vibrato heavy burdening of the score.


----------



## nightscape

Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 (Abbado/LSO) from this set:

Some rather infectious melodies!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This awesome stuff, I think I'm going to get into Hovhaness.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful new recording. The theme is interesting, Carolyn Sampson is just amazing, and even the cover art is appropriate - a pastel sketch of Marie Fel herself. This one goes straight into the favorites pile.










Five enthusiastic thumbs up!

Here's a blurb from somewhere:

She was Voltaire's 'adorable nightingale' and inspired a generation of composers with her vocal beauty and virtuosity: Marie Fel was the diva of her day and the darling of the French baroque. In this exquisite release from Soprano Carolyn Sampson and Ex Cathedra, Sampson steps into Fel's dainty silk slippers and guides us through a life in music, one baroque bonbon at a time.

Sacred and secular repertoire co-exist happily here in works by Rameau, Mondonville, Lalande and even philosopher Jean-Jacques Rousseau - moonlighting as a composer. The names might not all be familiar, but the idiom is instantly recognisable and attractive: sensuous, fluttering ornaments and coyly unfolding melodies, a world away from the corseted beauty of their German contemporaries.


----------



## Andolink

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80_ and _Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81_
Eroica Quartet









*Felix Mendelssohn*: _Sonata for Cello and Piano in D major, Op. 58_
Gary Hoffman, cello
David Selig, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Messiaen's Chronochromie - Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Clarinet​*
*Sang Yoon Kim, Clarinet, Saint-Saens Clarinet Sonata*








Camille Saint-Saens​
*Sang Yoon Kim, First Prize winner of the 2012 Jacques Lancelot International Clarinet Competition, performing at The Colburn School's Zipper Hall, 10/26/12
Vivian Fan, piano.*

Lovely sonata, and I like Kims gentle interpretation

youtube comments

*i am not an expertu but i think the interpret do not maintain the tempo ( I am spanish so i will have writen some ortographic fault)﻿*

*Harald Genzmer. Trio for clarinet, cello and piano*








Harald Genzmer​
Very fine performance of an interresting trio, that balanse elegant between the cheerfull and the spooky!

youtube comments

*Some originality here. Also﻿ great playing.*

*Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A major K622 - Julian Bliss.*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
Quite good performance from bliss, but the orchestra seem dull and uninspired

youtube comments

*I think the clarinet sounds best when used to play Mozart. Especially this piece

the number of musicians weaving around throughout the piece❤ Can anyone explain the brown appendages on his clarinet and why it's longer than a Bb clarinet? Is it an A clarinet?﻿

That's a big *** clarinet ﻿

Pretty awesome. It sounds so nice and full.﻿

Amazing! I want to play this....I have to play this piece! It was amazing!! Simply amazing!!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25 in C Major (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado; Orchestra Mozart).









F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 71 No. 1 in B-Flat Major (Kodály Quartet).


----------



## Oskaar

*Clarinet 2​*
*Han Kim plays C.Nielsen Clarinet Concerto, Op.57*








Carl August Nielsen​
*Han Kim, age of 17, plays Clarinet Concerto Op.57 by Carl August Nielsen with Changwon philharmonic orchestra conducted by Prof. Chi-yong Jeong at the 25th Korean orchestra festival concert, on Apr.7th. 2013, Seoul Arts Center Concert hall, Seoul, Korea.*

Very exiting and rich concerto, and the performance is brilliant and intensive from Kim as well as the orchestra.
Great sound and video production

youtube comments

*We can tell that he is a great musician because he makes the piece look easy.

The part starting at 7:26 kind of has this feel of a train hurtling towards another one, and the music gets faster and more intense as they get closer until.. BAM!﻿

This piece is actually more difficult than it sounds, if that's possible. Kim pulls it off brilliantly. ﻿

THis is the first time I have heard this clarinet concerto. Very nice. I like the orchestration and use of mood changes as Nielsen explores the different timbres of the clarinet. Mr. Han...wow! Excellent performance with so much control! The cadenza at 5:30 was a virtuoso performance!*

*Copland Clarinet Concerto with Eddie Daniels and Roberto Molinelli*








Aaron Copland​
*Part of the Backun Live Series, this video features Eddie Daniels performing the Aaron Copland Clarinet Concerto with Maestro Roberto Molinelli conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica G. Rossini at the Teatro Rossini in Pesaro, Italy on February 17, 2012.*

A kind of raw and unpolished but utterly beautiful interpretation of this marvelous concerto.
A lot of passion and sensitive emphaty from Eddie Daniels and the orchestra as well. And I just LOVE the jazzy sequences.

youtube comments

*This is not what Copland originally wrote. Daniels adds a lot of improv to this, and virtually changes the mood of the piece. Listen to Martin Frost or Robert Plane play it, they're much better in my opinion.﻿

Refreshing, Eddie! Thank you.﻿

Look , I love Eddie Daniels same as anybody else does, but I think he totally perverted the nature of this piece. It wasn't an interpretation, it was an emanation. It was hard to listen to
and at times, it was just too far astray from what was Copland's.﻿

The orchestra members' expressions are priceless.﻿

What a genius. I imagine Copland would have loved it.﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## Andolink

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 12_
Eroica Quartet









*Felix Mendelssohn*: _Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66_
The Florestan Trio


----------



## Winterreisender

Beethoven Piano Sonata #28 (Op. 101) - Friedrich Gulda


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix​*
*Verdi: Selection Of Verdi's Operatic Overtures & Arias (Tenor, Joseph Calleja)*








Giuseppe Verdi​
*Verdi: Selection Of Verdi's Operatic Overtures & Arias (Tenor, Joseph Calleja)
A selection of Verdi's operatic overtures and arias featuring the Maltese tenor Joseph Calleja. Chinese-American conductor Xian Zhang directs the 'Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi'

-La forza del destino -- overture
-Attila -- 'O dolore! Ed io vivea'
-I vespri siciliani -- 'À toi que j'ai chérie' 
-La traviata -- Prelude (Act 1) 
-Simon Boccanegra -- 'O inferno! ... Sento avvampar nell'anima'
-Aida -- Triumphal March (Act 2) 
-Luisa Miller -- 'O fede negar potessi ... Quando le sere al placido'
-Rigoletto - 'La donna è mobile'

Xian Zhang, Conductor
Joseph Calleja, Tenor
Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi
London, PROMS
Royal Albert Hall 2013*

Great Verdi mix!

youtube comments

*Fantastich, with greatings and love Marijke of the Netherlands﻿

I love Joseph Calleja's voice, his presence, his Italianità, he's the real thing.﻿

very refreshing to see a woman conductor of an orchestra and with such insight and enthusiasm!

Even more refreshing to hear a "true" Verdian tenor voice, quite a rarity these days. Just hope he does not attempt too much too soon and ruin a rare gift.

It's cool....Jose'*

*Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis HQ*








Ralph Vaughan Williams​
*Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis.
The BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andrew Davis at Gloucester Cathedral, where in 1910, it was played and conducted for the first time by composer Ralph Vaughan Williams.

This is possibly the finest ever performance of this most beautiful piece.*

Lovely performance, and a very nice but different video production in a lovely church.
The work is magicai, at least in this interpretation

youtube comments

*God is in his music﻿

Peoples heart and dedication is in his music﻿

Sometimes perfection just happens........﻿

Thank you for uploading. This is the beauty of Williams. His, highs and lows and clashing harmonies make the hair on the back of my neck stand on end. I'm a skinhead or else the hair on my head would probably stand on end too.
His style just makes you want to listen to it again and again...and yes...again.
Absolutely gorgeous and moving piece of music. Very special! ﻿

Listening to this, i can believe that we all want to exist together in love it reminds me of a beautiful place of rest love and peace, heaven﻿*

*Schubert: Ave Maria - Charlotte Houberg - De Tiende van Tijl*








Franz Schubert​
*Ellens Gesang III, no. 6, op. 52: 'Ave Maria'
Franz Schubert (1797 -- 1828)
Charlotte Houberg en Daria van den Bercken
Brabant Koor o.l.v. Louis Buskens

Fragment uit: AVROTROS De Tiend*

Not a particularily successfull performance. I dont like her voice, at least not here. It all gets a taste of parodi after a while, and when the men choire starts zzzumming, it all gets hysterically funny!
But the song is among the most beautiful in the world.

youtube comments

*A wonderful and lovely performance! The singer has a very beautiful and pleasing voice. The choir of unexpected voices suddenly joining in from the audience is a delightful surprise - it adds an air of spontaneity and an inspirational element that adds much to the overall presentation as well. This is what we used to call a "happening" when I was studying music in college. Kudos and any accolades and laurels to the director and accompanist as well. Thanks for uploading this. All the best. *

*videolink*


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This awesome stuff, I think I'm going to get into Hovhaness.


What a surprise there is a Hovhaness symphony with a mountain theme!

I haven't heard these two.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Durante (1684-1755): String Concerto in E Minor

Giorgio Sasso leading the Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## Weston

Kontrapunctus said:


> Magnificent.


That wacky Bruckner! Always hamming it up for the camera.


----------



## NightHawk

If you like Norman and art song this is near perfection in my opinion. Have had it in the car player for a couple of weeks and it continues to reveal a great collaboration between Norman and Parsons. It is quite frankly, glorious. Highly recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Beethoven's op.34 and op.76 variations; the Guarneri Quartet in Schubert's 13th and 15th SQs.


----------



## Vasks

*Rachmaninov - Suite #2 for Two Pianos, Op. 17 (Ogdon & Lucas/ASV)
Rawsthorne - Violin Concerto #2 (Hirsch/Naxos)*


----------



## bejart

Antonio Sacchini (1730-1786): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.2, No.1

Quartetto Academia: Mariana Sirbu and Ruxandra Colan, violins -- Constantin Zanidache, viola -- Mihai Dancila, cello


----------



## sdtom

Grieg's Symphonic Dances.
Tom


----------



## Badinerie

Lovely Sergei...Then some Wolfie!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Ave Maria, Vidi Speciosam, Missa De Beata Maria Vergine*

I have this 10-CD collection of Victoria's works, and I'm only on Disk 4. I keep repeat-listening. He gets such interesting sounds from his choir.


----------



## Oskaar

*Mix 2​*
*The King's Singers - Live at the BBC Proms*








Francis Poulenc​
*1. La Bell' Si Nous Étions - Francis Poulenc [1.13]
2. La Belle Se Sied Au Pied De La Tour - Francis Poulenc [1.34]
3. Clic, Clac, Dansez Sabots - Francis Poulenc [1.58]
4. Pilons L'orge - Francis Poulenc [0.42]
5. Ah! Mon Beau Laboureur - Francis Poulenc [3.34]
6. Les Tisserands - Francis Poulenc [1.56]
7. Scenes In America Deserta - John McCabe [14.11]
8. La Guerre - Clement Janequin [7.11]
9. Dessus Le Marche d'Arras - Orlande de Lassus [1.28]
10. Toutes Les Nuitz - Orlande de Lassus [3.00]
11. Il Est Bel Et Bon - Pierre Passereau [1.03]
12. Phillis Is My Only Joy - John William Hobbs [1.49]
13. The Little Green Lane - Trad. arr. S.E. Lovatt [2.05]
14. The Goslings - Frederick Bridge [2.47]
15. Greensleeves - Trad. arr. Bob Chilcott [3.11]
16. Blow Away The Morning Dew - Trad. arr. Gordon Langford [1.56]
17. The Turtle Dove - Trad. arr. Philip Lawson [3.30]
18. Widdicombe Fair - Trad. arr. Gordon Langford [3.42]
19. The Long Day Closes - Arthur Sullivan [4.22]*

Lovely concert from an ensamble that bursts of energy, humour and joy of performing.

youtube comments

*Some day I'll open the window and to the great fear and amazement of my neighbours I'll shout like on 36:21﻿

I truly admire this remakable male sextet! I wish I had at least a 10% of their talent

******** ! Bet they don't know any Guns and Roses Tunes

Amazing voices! Please come to the Netherlands! I like to see you live La Guerre is a great song Like the voice of Paul Phoenix in that, amazing!

Can I just mention I live next door to chris*

*Peter Pan from Milwaukee Ballet | Program |*








Philip Feeney​
*Artistic Director Michael Pink's adaptation of J.M. Barrie's most famous work is performed by the Milwaukee Ballet. This production, taped at the Marcus Center for the Arts in Milwaukee, brings to life Peter Pan, Tinker Bell and many of the notable characters, including a larger than life alligator that crawls along the orchestra pit. (Recorded 2012)*

I did not watch all, but will do it when I am in the mood, because this looks promising! Sweet, playfull, joyfull, adventurous and entertaining; its not a bad idea for some evening amusement. I like to think that I have kept a big room in my heart for an everlasting child.
The music is fresh, creative, enjoyable, and very suitable for the story. I like it very much.
I googled a bit, and found it to be made by the british composer Philip Feeney.

youtube comments

*that was one of the best hours of my life
everyone looks like they put so much time and effort into the costumes and dancing.﻿

absolutely wonderful performance!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## omega

(on Spotify)

Richard Wagner, _Tannhäuser Overture_
Otto Klemperer conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra









Johannes Brahms, _Piano Concerto n°1_
Hélène Grimaud | Symphonieorchester des bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_Variations on a Rococo Theme for Cello and Orchestra_
*Leonard Rose, chello;*

*Weber:*
_Overture to "Der Frischutz " Overture to "Oberon"_

*Geoge Szell*
New York Philharmonic

From the liner notes:

It seems almost certain that the composition of the _Variations_ gave Tchaikovsky a welcome opportunity to pay tribute to his beloved Mozart. they are "bright and young" and reflect none of the deeply brooding quality that marks much of his music. Their almost Mozartean grace and good humor make them a steady source of sheer musical joy, and their loveliness becomes more marked with each hearing.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Walton

Piano Quartet in D minor* (1921)
*String Quartet in A minor* (1947)
Maggini Quartet, Peter Donohoe (piano) [Naxos, 1999]

There's some good stuff in the 1947 string quartet, especially the angular, rhythmic second movement scherzo, and in the youthful Piano Quintet which was repeatedly revised before publication. Walton revised it again as late as the 1970's, apparently.










*Ferruccio Busoni

String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op 19*
Quartetto Italiano

This is a historical recording [SWR digital] dating from the 1950s with a slightly rough treble sound and limited resonance, but the QI give a magnificent performance. In the first three movements I'd have guessed at Brahms if I didn't already know the three extant Brahms Quartets, but the highly melodic and lively finale seems influenced more by Mendelssohn and Dvorak. (Genuinely, I wrote this before learning that Mendelssohn and Spohr were apparently two important influences on this 1882 work).
*
String Quartet No.2 in D minor, Op. 26*
Hamann Quartet

The sound on this recording is more civilised. This quartet is written in a more experimental idiom, with much greater use made of dissonance. Edit, further into the quartet: actually this is pretty good, there is some really interesting contrapuntal writing. And - I have just seen the date of composition which is 1887, so this is pretty ground-breaking composition, I think.



> ...the String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 26 (1887), seems heavily indebted to Bach and Beethoven, though its extremely chromatic lines lend it a searching, late Romantic quality that suggests an impatience with past models and Busoni's growing awareness of his own mettle. That said, Busoni never overreaches and seldom deviates from the norms of quartet writing, except in his tendency in the String Quartet No. 2 to blur distinctions between parts through excessive imitative counterpoint and extremely close voicings. Busoni only occasionally provides the players the clear textures and brilliant passage-work that would show them to best advantage.
> (from an AllMusic review of a modern performance, by Blair Sanderson)


----------



## Mahlerian

Today's Saturday Symphony:
Webern: Symphony, op. 21
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









The shortest one on our list. Also of interest may be this rendition conducted by Hindemith, a little on the rough side compared to the Boulez but a fascinating version all the same.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

by coincidence:

*Anton von Webern

Symphonie, op. 21*
Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra [DG, 2000: Complete Webern CD2]

Heard twice, to adjust for the brevity...


----------



## millionrainbows

Biagio Marini (c.1587-1663):Curiose & Moderne Inventioni. The 'modern refers to the "new style" early Baroque, which broke from the strict modal counterpoint of the church, and into free territory. This early Baroque is interesting because it handles dissonance freely, yet tonality had not yet been standardized. This is free territory, a wild west of harmonic territory.


----------



## Weston

*George Enescu: Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 29*(Premier recording)
Kremerata Baltica









I may have posted this one before. I can't remember. It's a work that hovers tantalizing on the edge of my grasp much in the way Grosse Fuge does, though it is nothing like that work. It feels more like a work for a stormy evening than a pleasant summer morning, but I can adapt.

Edit: The first movement is enigmatic as described above, and may serve as both slow and fast movements. The second and final movement is a real roller coaster ride -- quite thrill and fun!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in B Flat, KV 439b

Henk de Graaf and Jan Jansen, clarinets -- Johan Steinmann, bassoon


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern: Piano Variations, op. 27
Mitsuko Uchida









Uchida's light touch works very well here as it does in Mozart.


----------



## brotagonist

I am enjoying this very much:






Bernd Alois Zimmermann : Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in the form of a pas de trois (1966)
Heinrich Schiff, violoncello -- SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden diretta da Michael Gielen

Zimmermann manages to incorporate some jazz and blues elements, but without ever sounding cheap and cheesy. BAZ was quite a phenomenal composer whose œuvre remains largely unknown.


----------



## brotagonist

Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970): Concerto per tromba e orchestra "Nobody knows the trouble I see" (1954) -- Håkan Hardenberger, tromba - SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden diretta da Michael Gielen

I smile  The trombone is really something! This has a mysterious jazziness that really lets loose


----------



## sdtom

A new work for me is Janacek's Symphonic Suite from Jenufa. The recording is a new RR live recording with the Pittsburgh Symphony. I really enjoy their recordings as they are transparent and crystal clear. It is coupled with Dvorak's Eighth Symphony which is also crystal clear. I've never heard the brass sound so well in the fourth movement.
Tom


----------



## Weston

*Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody No.1 in A Major, Op.11 *
Emil Simon / Cluj-Napoca Philharmonic Orchestra









Wanting to hear more Enescu I pulled out this dubious gem. Ugh! It's not even close to the level of the Piano Quintet I listened to earlier this morning. It's more like The Sabre Dance or other overworked light classical pop piece. I should probably stay away from albums with popular sounding titles like this. Oh the work isn't horrible, but not what I was expecting. I know that sounds snobbish.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern - Lieder for voice and piano*
3 Gedichte
8 frühe Lieder
3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Ferdinand Avenarius
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Richard Dehmel
5 Lieder aus »Der siebente Ring« von Stefan George op. 3
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George op. 4
4 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George (1908-09)
4 Gedichte op. 12
3 Lieder aus "Viæ inviæ" von Hildegard Jone op. 23
3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Hildegard Jone op. 25

Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Eric Schneider (Piano)

Sublime.

Along with my Zemlinsky disc, this is my current favourite recording of art songs.


----------



## brotagonist

At risk of getting boring, I will point out one last B.A. Zimmermann piece:





Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970): Musique pour les soupers du roi Ubu. Un ballet noir (1966) -- Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester diretta da Michael Gielen

This is a whimsical tour through the history of Western music, with a lot of tongue-in-cheek references to just about every period and great composer you could think of


----------



## Oskaar

*The Proms​*
*Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra Mahler's Symphony No. 2 BBC Proms 2011 NYCGB*








Gustav Mahler​
*One of the mosts amazing evenings of my life.*

World would be a bether place if every child in the world was offered free musical education, like they get in Venezeula with La Systema.
And what an orchestra the system have produced! What I have heard of them have extreme energy, passion and skills.
Mahler's Symphony No. 2 is a magnificent work, and in this interpretation it gets extraterrestrial (but concerning the earths biggest mysteries.

youtube comments

*The Simon Bolivar Synphony Orchestra of Venezeula is the best orchestra in the world with the richist sound. Dudamel is destined to become one of the greatest conductors of all time, and one of the most important musicians that humanity has produced. I am certain that he will be surpassed, and by alot by someone who is now about five years old and has just begun his music studies in Venezuela, and probably his parents are part of El Sistema.﻿

Gustavo Dudamel + the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra + Mahler's Symphony No. 2 = one of the most inspiring classical music video's on YouTube. At the end of the symphony if you are not physically moved by this emotionally charged music you must be dead!﻿

(wiping away joyful tears from smiling lips) Well, unless dead men cry, you must be right! Bravo to all who brought me and the world, this wonderfully humane expression of hope, grace and joy. Truly, music is a holy art....﻿

I love and salute you for your love, passion and dedication to music, an effort almost 39 years. and fills us with pride as Venezuelans. This wonderful symphony, this breathtaking scenery, outstanding public and a large orchestra make a great show. Thanks for keeping it all in the world enjoy.*

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 (Proms 2012)*








Josef Anton Bruckner​
*Prom 33: Wagner, Bruckner & MacMillan
Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major

Manchester Chamber Choir (Proms debut)
Northern Sinfonia Chorus (Proms debut)
Rushley Singers (Proms debut)
BBC Philharmonic
Juanjo Mena conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 10 August 2012*

I dont like the sound of BBC Philharmonic here. The sound picture is messy, and then the nerve and tension dissapears. But the youtube commenters seem to disagree with me.
I love the symphony. The only Bruckner symphony I can say I know a bit. Just dont have reached to investigate the others.

youtube comments

*Wonderful performance - full of emotional highlights! Well filmed and recorded. Respectable!﻿

Wonderful performance! Perfect tempi and Bruckners feelings get trough right in your heart! ﻿

The conductor, a Latin Carlos Kleiber?﻿

This is probably Bruckner's most underrated symphony. The coda of the first movement is one of Bruckner's finest achievements. I gave up counting the modulations when I reached thirty. I call this symphony Bruckner's " Hollywood" Symphony, because so many composers took themes from it ,for their Hollywood blockbuster film scores. Its probably as near as Bruckner got to showing a degree of an agnostic tendency in his music.*

*videolink*


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelsohn (1809-1847): Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.64

Charles Dutoit conducting the Montreal Symphony Orchestra -- Leila Josefowicz, violin


----------



## nightscape

Mahler - Symphony No. 2 (Tennstedt/London Phil - Live version)


----------



## csolomonholmes

I'm listening to myself at the moment. I'm an unapologetic aural narcissist who writes, plays, and records for his own listening pleasure. =)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 75*

Helmut Muller-Bruhl on Naxos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csolomonholmes said:


> I'm listening to myself at the moment. I'm an unapologetic aural narcissist who writes, plays, and records for his own listening pleasure. =)


*SO I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO LOUDLY ADVERTISES THEIR NARCISSISM TO OTHERS?!!! * --- ready or not?

-- Fabulous.

I salute you._ ;D_


----------



## LancsMan

*Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel* Gorchakova, Leiferkus, Kirov Opera and Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev on Philips








I have two Prokofiev opera's in my collection, this and The Love of Three Oranges which I listened to about a week ago, with somewhat diluted enthusiasm. In contrast I find 'The Fiery Angel' much more engaging.

Despite my incomplete knowledge of Prokofiev, I'm going to risk stating he was a greater ballet than opera composer.

Anyway this particular recording is a fine live performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Barbirolli _Tallis Fantasia_









Symphony Number Four, first movement









"The Explorers," "O Thee Transcendent"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston;688297 said:


> What a surprise there is a Hovhaness symphony with a mountain theme!
> 
> I haven't heard these two.


I like the outer movements of the _Exile Symphony_, myself.


----------



## Vasks

Weston said:


> View attachment 46402


Love that disc!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem: Andes, BBC Proms, 2013*






Benjamin Britten
Sinfonia da Requiem, Op 20

1 Lacrymosa
2 Dies irae
3 Requiem aeternam

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Adès, conductor

London, Proms 2013


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

*Borodin: complete Songs and Romances*
Gice him a chance, he was fiddling with impressionism in 1868!
https://play.spotify.com/track/6T8Kaj2U5QpS2T1V12bmht








http://imslp.org/wiki/Songs_and_Romances_(Borodin,_Aleksandr)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 77 through 79.*


----------



## Weston

Exploring a composer unknown to me on Spotify.

*Eino Tamberg: Joanna Tentata Ballet Suite, Op. 37a*
Residentie Orkest den Haag / Neeme Järvi









Wow! This is highly traditional for a 1972 composition. I felt at first I was listening to variations on "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen." But it does give a nod here and there to a few modernisms. Those 20th century composers sure couldn't keep away from the woodblock though. While fairly pleasant and very nicely orchestrated, I'm not sure it's going into my wantlist yet. It has the same kind of feeling many Hollywood blockbusters had a decade later. The musical mood changes are very abrupt and each mood short lived. It might be great on days I have a short attention span -- more often lately.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 58 "Ah God, how much sorrow"

For the 2nd Sunday after Christmas - Leipzin, 1727

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.

-

Now:










Mozart's Mass in C minor - John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*My listening over the last couple of days...*

*Smetana: Ma Vlast*
Rafael Kubelik & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra








*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem*
Rudolf Kempe & the Berliner Philharmonker w/ Gummer & DFD








*Bax: String Quartets 1 - 3*
The Maggini Quartet













*Saint-Saens: String Quartets*
The Fine Arts Quartet








Both Bax and Saint-Saens are criminally underrated as Chamber Composers. A fantastic array of String Quartets indeed. Great performances and recordings - every bit the equal - if not greater in places - to their orchestral compositions.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

nightscape said:


> Mahler - Symphony No. 2 (Tennstedt/London Phil - Live version)


Seeing this, I'm now going to have to listen to this tomorrow :lol:

This is my favourite recording of Mahler's 'Resurrection' Symphony by a wide margin :angel:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SO I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO LOUDLY ADVERTISES THEIR NARCISSISM TO OTHERS?!!! --- ready or not?

-- Fabulous.

So that's where the Blair Warner connection comes from.


----------



## Valkhafar

Mozart: Requiem.
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields.
Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm really coming to love this work. Well... actually I always loved it. But I'm coming to "really" love it... along side my beloved Bach's _St. Matthew Passion, Mass in B-minor_, and _Magnificat_, Handel's _Messiah_, Mozart's _Requiem_ and _Great Mass in C-minor_, Faure's _Requiem_, and a few other choral masterworks. And I believe this recording has become my new favorite.










No surprises here. This has been my favorite recording of Brahms' piano concertos for some time. OK... there's always Gilels with Jochum... but even that team is a second... albeit a close second... to Fleisher and Szell.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Valkhafar said:


> Mozart: Requiem.
> Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields.
> Sir Neville Marriner.
> 
> View attachment 46436


This recording will always hold a special place for me as the first recording of Mozart's _Requiem_ that I owned... the recording from _Amadeus_.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Despite my incomplete knowledge of Prokofiev, I'm going to risk stating he was a greater ballet than opera composer.

I must admit an incomplete knowledge of Prokofiev's operas as well. Indeed, I think this failing applies to Russian opera in general... in spite of the fact that I have several favorites in the oeuvre. I greatly enjoyed the first half of Prokofiev's _War and Peace_. The first part (Peace) is far more lyrical, focused upon the more intimate narratives of love. The second half (War) is too heavy-handed for me... laden with jingoistic military marches and choruses... a suck up to Stalin and the Soviet war efforts.


----------



## Valkhafar

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This recording will always hold a special place for me as the first recording of Mozart's _Requiem_ that I owned... the recording from _Amadeus_.


It is a great recording.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 46423
> 
> 
> Barbirolli _Tallis Fantasia_
> 
> View attachment 46424
> 
> 
> Symphony Number Four, first movement
> 
> View attachment 46425
> 
> 
> "The Explorers," "O Thee Transcendent"


Its been a while since I've listened to the English composers after having been rather obsessed a few years back. I gave Delius a spin yesterday and really must listen to RVW and Elgar's choral works again... although not right now. I'm afraid almost anyone would seem rather blanched after Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_. Maybe I'll throw Berlioz or Bach on the player.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It is a great recording.

Oh, without question.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SimonNZ said:


> Earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach's Cantata BWV 58 "Ah God, how much sorrow"
> 
> For the 2nd Sunday after Christmas - Leipzin, 1727
> 
> Masaaki Suzuki, cond.
> 
> -
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart's Mass in C minor - John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


Two great musical selections... and two great performances.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mahlerian said:


> Webern: Piano Variations, op. 27
> Mitsuko Uchida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uchida's light touch works very well here as it does in Mozart.


Perhaps the only recording of Schoenberg's piano concerto that I can stomach. I agree that Uchida's light, deft, Mozartian touch makes Schoenberg... who often strikes me as overly dense and lumpen... more transparent.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 71 No. 1 in B-Flat Major; No. 2 in D Major
(Kodály Quartet).









Listening from earlier today that I haven't gotten around to finishing (until now) .


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Symphony #4







Prokofiev Piano Concerti #1&3
Bartok Piano Concerto #3
from the fifth disk of


----------



## Weston

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Pierre Boulez / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Michael Schade / Violeta Urmana









I think my expectations were a little hyped after hearing the 8th Symphony last week, and also reading years worth of rave reviews in these forums. I may need to hear a different performance, though I had to start with this one if only because I love the cover image and I'm really beginning to respect Boulez. I'm not as fond of either soloist I'm afraid, or perhaps it's the work itself. I wasn't entirely captivated, though I did enjoy the first piece and a couple of the middle scherzo lighter pieces. The longer final movement / song is extraordinary though! Worth waiting for.


----------



## Weston

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Its been a while since I've listened to the English composers after having been rather obsessed a few years back. I gave Delius a spin yesterday and really must listen to RVW and Elgar's choral works again... although not right now. I'm afraid almost anyone would seem rather blanched after Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_. Maybe I'll throw Berlioz or Bach on the player.


There are some pieces that are so fulfilling one can consume no more, and I agree the Missa Solemnis is one of them.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Perhaps the only recording of Schoenberg's piano concerto that I can stomach. I agree that Uchida's light, deft, Mozartian touch makes Schoenberg... who often strikes me as overly dense and lumpen... more transparent.


I agree on this too. I've sampled the album by streaming and it has very nearly convinced me to purchase. Highly unusual for Schoenberg, though I have already been into Berg and Webern. Maybe performance makes an even bigger difference with "modern" works than it does with more traditional. Or maybe they are a great deal harder to perform well. I just wish the cover didn't look like a 1960 TV Guide spotlighting "Father Knows Best."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ is quite possibly not only his masterpiece IMO, but also the greatest song cycle of the century with the only possible exception being Strauss' _Four Last Songs_. You are correct in that you need a recording with singers up to the challenge. You also need a conductor not rooted in Modernism. (OK... I admittedly don't like Boulez the composer or the theorist... and I have found in most instances that I prefer someone else when it comes to conducting). I would suggest any of the following as essential:



The Ferrier/Walter is really something special. One of the most moving recordings.


----------



## Blancrocher

DFD and Demus in Winterreise; Segerstam & co. in Pettersson's 7th symphony.

I see that an unfamiliar Pettersson work has appeared in the TC Project, so I'll do some exploring on Spotify as well.


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ is quite possibly not only his masterpiece IMO, but also the greatest song cycle of the century with the only possible exception being Strauss' _Four Last Songs_.


A bit sticky for me. I'll take Britten's Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, thanks.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I agree on this too. I've sampled the album by streaming and it has very nearly convinced me to purchase. Highly unusual for Schoenberg, though I have already been into Berg and Webern. Maybe performance makes an even bigger difference with "modern" works than it does with more traditional.

Schoenberg has always struck me as overly dense... even in his early, tonal works... in the same manner as Brahms does at times. I also found that Berg and Webern resonated far more with me... although admittedly I'm not overly a fan of "atonal" music in general. I love Berg's Lyric Suite, his songs, and Lulu.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'll take Britten's Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, thanks.

I prefer Britten's _Les Illuminations_ and the _Five Canticles_... although I find his strongest work to be found in his operas and the _War Requiem_ as well as the Cello Suites.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of the choral works that can hold its own after listening to Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_. This recording earned glowing praise... and it truly deserves it. At the time when I bought it I had to pay a bit more than normal and order it from overseas. Now I see there are several new copies on sale for a little over $7 US.  But then this version...










... is selling for $628 US!!!? I guess I can console myself with the fact that I didn't pay anywhere near this amount.


----------



## tdc

Mahler's DLVDE I find to be an absolute master work, Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_, is a work I have trouble with. I personally don't understand how people can place this work on par with Bach's Mass in B minor or Mozart's Requiem. I can't even get more than several minutes into the work and I have to turn it off due to what I perceive as appallingly bland harmonic textures.


----------



## Guest

Spirited performances and good sound overall, but the strings seem to be emphasized more on the right side. Something weird going on with the imaging.


----------



## Weston

I tried more explorations of 20th century composers I'm unfamiliar with. After streaming a few on Spotify and hitting fast forward becasue so much sounded bland to me, I finally settled on this.

*Richard Yardumian: Armenian Suite for orchestra and Symphony, No 2*
Varujan Kojian / Utah Symphony Orchestra / Lili Chookasian, contralto









This music is -- well, it's classical. It's not challenging or life changing or all that innovative, but it makes a great big satisfying noise that probably anyone could enjoy. Neither is it too saccharine, nor too easy. It's just good.

The Symphony No. 2 like the Mahler earlier tonight, features singing, this time verses from Psalms. While vocals in a symphonic form have all but worn out their welcome for me tonight, the orchestral forces punctuate the singing very well in this, often thunderously. So in some ways I enjoyed this more than the Mahler, blasphemous as that may sound.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ is quite possibly not only his masterpiece IMO, but also the greatest song cycle of the century with the only possible exception being Strauss' _Four Last Songs_. You are correct in that you need a recording with singers up to the challenge. You also need a conductor not rooted in Modernism. (OK... I admittedly don't like Boulez the composer or the theorist... and I have found in most instances that I prefer someone else when it comes to conducting). I would suggest any of the following as essential:
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> The Ferrier/Walter is really something special. One of the most moving recordings.


I will give what I can find of these a try tomorrow evening. Thanks for the extra effort on the cover collage.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Hector Berlioz*
_Harold in Italy_
*Joseph de Pasquale, Solo Viola*
The Philadelphia orchestra
Ormandy conducting

From the liner notes:

"In the finale of _Harold_, that furious orgy where wine, blood, joy, rage, all combined, parade their intoxication - where the rhythm sometimes seems to stumble along, sometimes to rush on in fury, and the brass seems to vomit forth curses and to answer prayer with blasphemies; where they laugh, drink, fight, destroy, slay, violate, and utterly run riot; in this brigand scene the orchestra became a regular pandemonium; there was something positively supernatural and terrifying in its frantic life and spirit, and violin, basses, trombones, drums, and cymbals all sang and bounded and roared with diabolical order and concord, whilst from the solo viola, the dreamy Harold, some trembling notes of his evening hymn were still heard in the distance as he fled in terror." :devil:


----------



## Alypius

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto no. 1 in D flat major, op. 10 (1912)
& Piano Concerto no. 5 in G major, op. 56 (1932)*










*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata no. 2 in D minor, op. 14 (1912)*










*Prokofiev: Symphony no. 5 in B flat major, op. 100 (1944)*


----------



## brotagonist

Brahms' Fifth Symphony (PQ1 orchestrated by Schoenberg)





Iván Fischer/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

This is very fine


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> You also need a conductor not rooted in Modernism. (OK... I admittedly don't like Boulez the composer or the theorist...


Boulez is a wonderful composer and a fascinating Mahler conductor, though he doesn't usually make a first choice recording. I think his Das Lied is weaker mainly because of his soloists rather than Boulez's direction.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> and I have found in most instances that I prefer someone else when it comes to conducting). I would suggest any of the following as essential:
> The Ferrier/Walter is really something special. One of the most moving recordings.


The Ferrier/Walter is very beautiful indeed, but I dislike the Reiner, not because of the singing, but because the conductor's take on the music, like Karajan's Mahler, is so utterly _wrong_.



Weston said:


> I agree on this too. I've sampled the album by streaming and it has very nearly convinced me to purchase. Highly unusual for Schoenberg, though I have already been into Berg and Webern. Maybe performance makes an even bigger difference with "modern" works than it does with more traditional. *Or maybe they are a great deal harder to perform well.*


Anything is harder to perform well if you have an orchestra full of players who don't get what they're supposed to be doing. Schoenberg's music is beautiful. Dive in. Its richness is worth whatever effort it takes to get to know.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn - Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau, Szell


----------



## tastas

Beethoven's Violin Sonatas No. 1 & No. 10, Itzhak Perlman violin, Vladimir Ashkenazy piano.

&

Mendellsohn's Symphony No. 3, Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig, Franz Konwitschny conducting.


----------



## nightscape

Karłowicz - Eternal Songs, Op. 10 (Tortelier/BBC Phil)










Ludolf Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 (Cramer/Bamberger)


----------



## Bas

The day before yesterday (continued yesterday):
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Violin Sonatas K. 305, 296, 304, 306, 378
By Itzhak Perlman [violin], Daniel Barenboim [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









K306 is such a beauty!

For now:

(For the forth day after trinity)
Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 24 "Ein ungefabrt Gemütte
By Midori Suzuki [soprano], Robin Blaze [counter], Gerd Türk [tenor], Chiyuki Urano [bass], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









Johann Sebastian Bach - Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052 in Dm, BWV 1052 in E, Trio Concerto BWV 1044
By Richard Egarr [harpsichord], Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze [violin, director], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's The Seasons - Karl Bohm, cond.


----------



## science

Ok, I need to take a break from all the stuff that gets me hated and celebrate that I've been listening to some music that some of you also like!

View attachment 46457
View attachment 46458
View attachment 46459
View attachment 46460
View attachment 46461


Look at that. Take away the Guarneri and I'd be the most cliché laden dude here. I saw a thread here recently praising Chopin and the guy got away with it. Made me nervous. Have we really become so nonjudgemental? I'd hate to think so. I'd have no more purpose here.


----------



## science

View attachment 46462
View attachment 46463
View attachment 46464
View attachment 46465
View attachment 46466


I almost had it again, but the Janequin got in there. I'd get thrown off a lot of things for that Janequin, though. Very fun.


----------



## science

View attachment 46467
View attachment 46468
View attachment 46469
View attachment 46470
View attachment 46471


A bit safer this round. That Martinu/Honegger/Martin disk is downright impressive. Of course there's still all that Karajan - in Haydn, no less. And of course the Fauré lowers my status even more than Beethoven, Bach, or Mozart would - but that's too easy, I should say even more than Chopin would. Heck, at least that Lipatti recording was old. (Edit: But at least it's Hyperion. That counts for something amidst all this DG and EMI.)

I love the way Mutter plays the Sibelius. I'm sure my love isn't generally shared with the wiser among us, but for me it's so nice to hear someone take it with uncompromising romance.


----------



## science

View attachment 46472
View attachment 46473
View attachment 46474
View attachment 46475
View attachment 46476


Hopefully I've gained enough status here that SOMEONE will think something like, "What happened to you, science? You usually listen to at least a bit of cooler stuff." Well, the answer is that I've been busy, and the only time I've had to listen to music has been when the wife was home. So that constrains me a lot. I should've married better, perhaps. But I will get to back to the Lachenmann and Stockhausen and so on when I get a chance.


----------



## science

View attachment 46477
View attachment 46478
View attachment 46479
View attachment 46480
View attachment 46481


That doesn't get me all the way back to the last time I checked in, but it is a full week! I'm only missing The Hilliards' album of Josquin's Motets and Zimerman's Liszt sonata.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stainer's The Crucifixion - Gavin Williams, cond.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Stainer's The Crucifixion - Gavin Williams, cond.


You out-ghettoed me!

I'll get you next time, NZ.

View attachment 46482


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Winterreise (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; Daniel Barenboim).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SimonNZ said:


> Haydn's The Seasons - Karl Bohm, cond.


There's some incredible music in The Seasons, imo. My favourite moments are probably 'Ewiger, gütiger, mächtiger Gott' and 'Sie steigt herauf, die Sonne' - great choral writing.


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> You out-ghettoed me!
> 
> I'll get you next time, NZ.
> 
> View attachment 46482


I'm not exactly sure what that means...but it put a really big smile on my face.


----------



## Oskaar

*The Proms 2​*
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor (Philippe Jordan, Proms 2013)*








Dmitri Shostakovich​
*Conductor: Philippe Jordan 
Orchestra: Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
London, Royal Albert Hall - Proms 2013 Classical Music Festival.
Host: Katie Derham

(One of Europe's best young musicians and among the most musically exciting and polished youth orchestras in the world)

Dmitri Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony, written in an atmosphere of intense scrutiny and artistic repression, after the public denouncement of his opera The Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District.*

Tense and vibrating drama is what this symphony is packed of. And when the performance manage to re-create that, the listening experience is extraordinary.
Philippe Jordan and the Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester succed halfway, I think.

youtube comments

*Did the french horn player screw up? It looked like he was having a hard time. (towards the beginning)﻿

What a LOUSY ending! I was positively unimpressed. IF the conductor is compelled to perform the ending that slowly, the least he could have done is get his players to play TOGETHER! I have heard the slower tempos at the end with MUCH more intensity and excitement. But then I was raised on Leonard Bernstein's astounding, much faster and more thrilling performance back in the day. The kind that really makes JUMPING up much more inevitable. Well, I may have crass taste, but it's just mine

Gorgeous group of woman strings!﻿

This was an amazing concert - was promming and managed to get in at the very front - it was absolutely incredible.*

*Proms 2013 - Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony*








Vaughan Williams​
*I. A Song for All Seas, All Ships 
II. (20:10) On the Beach at Night Alone 
III. (32:09) Scherzo: The Waves 
IV. (40:22) The Explorers 
Sakari Oramo conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus, BBC Proms Youth Choir and soloists Sally Matthews & Roderick Williams for Vaughan Williams 'A Sea Symphony'*

Good, but not very good performance of this salty tasting masterwoork

youtube comments

*Singing in a Vaughan Williams chorus is beyond pleasure. You can see it on these folks' faces. Magnificent music.﻿

I'm in this! See blonde emotional girl!﻿

Of all his great works...this is the one that really gets right into the soul. Such a work of immense power and beauty! Such a masterpiece.﻿

Brilliant performance of a magisterial work. Thanks for posting!﻿*

*Lutosławski - Concerto for Cello (Paul Watkins Cellist, Proms 2013)*








Witold Lutosławski​
*Witold Lutosławski - Concerto for Cello (Paul Watkins Cellist)
Thomas Adès conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Host: Tom Service, 2013

Paul Watkins is the soloist in Lutosławski's bleak and beautiful Cello Concerto, composed for and dedicated to Mstislav Rostropovich in a period of violent protest and political repression in Poland.*

Brilliant, sensitive and passionate performance of this trully facinating work.

youtube comments

*Thanks for the posts here. The Lutoslawski is a great contemporary concerto and he plays it wonderfully.﻿

Brilliant - one of the most amazing pieces of the classical music from the second part of XX century. ﻿

The performance is wonderful, but the filming is incredibly distracting.*

*
videolink*


----------



## Jeff W

With my desktop finally up and running, it is this week's Symphonycast:

Charles Dutoit leads the Los Angeles Philharmonic in Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5 and Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé. Jean-Yves Thibaudet is the soloist in the Beethoven. Yes, this is the concert where an earthquake occurred and the orchestra played on!

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/07/07/


----------



## Andolink

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet in A minor, Op. 13_ 
Eroica Quartet









*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110_
Trio Les Esprits









*Franz Schubert*: _Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898_
The Mozartean Players


----------



## Taggart

Disc 1 of










which is disc 31 of










Absolutely lovely music beautifully played
.


----------



## Guest

Spanish Landscapes
Leticia Moreno, violin
Ana-María Vera, piano

When I got this recording a few months ago I had never heard of either of these musicians. This is a very enjoyable CD full of music by Turina, Falla, Granados, Sarasate and others. The sound quality is very good and these two ladies play with passion. Their familiarity with latin music is evident and gives the recording authenticity.


----------



## Taggart

We've been away in York for a few days and listened to quite a bit of Jordi Savall. This on the journey up:










and these two, bought at the concert we went to, on the way back



















all absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Oskaar

A bit back to spotify again in between all the videos.

Listening to this gem of an album:

*Bacri: Symphony No. 4, "Classique Sturm Und Drang" - Flute Concerto - Concertos, Op. 80*









(Batiashvili, Bezaly, Tapiola Sinfonietta, Kantorow)

All the works really appeal to me, and the performances are great! Sound is brilliant.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

The best Dvorak 9th I know of. The 4th movement of this piece beats them all. So much power and fire. I don't care as much for his DG release in the 80's. By then, Karajan had really slowed down. People say he conducted with his heart beat, so it's only natural that in his declining years he would've slowed down quite a bit. Not to say he lost his fire. His Don Giovanni is my go-to recording. The Berlin just plays like a well oiled machine. Karajan made so many magic recordings with the Berlin.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Being a Jordi Savall fan with respect to his baroque music, I was intrigued to hear a classical piece conducted by him.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Reqiuem in D minor KV626.

The soprano voices shine throughout this period performance tuned at A=430Hz. Montserrat Figueras has a distinct beautiful voice that is simply sublime. On the other hand, the bass parts sung by Stephan Schreckenberger, and the trombone solo could have been better presented especially in the Tuba mirium.

A strength of such a relatively small ensemble is the clarity of voices in the contrapunctal parts. The tempi are brisk but still solemn, bringing to the foreground period performances of its day, a welcome change from the myriad of slow recordings of this piece. Savall chose Sussmayr's version, a favourite of mine.

Maurerische Trauermusik (KV 477) is an added bonus and, being at the start of the album, it acts as an eloquent instrumental prelude to the requiem.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in D Minor, BWV 903, 'Chromatic'

Evgeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## Oskaar

Another interresting album from Naxos, with a very exiting composer, quite new to me:

*MAXWELL DAVIES, P.: Symphony No. 2 / St. Thomas Wake (BBC Philharmonic, Maxwell Davies)*









The symphony is fantastic! Compleks and creative, and very captivating. I have nothing to compare with yet, but I am not totally satisfied with the performance. I cant put my finger on it, but I believe that there layes more capasity in the material, than the BBC Philharmonic gets out of it here. I must look more in spotify. (No it seems like it is tho only version of symphony no 2 on spotify)
St. Thomas Wake is also interresting as well, but very strange.


----------



## Weston

On Spotify

*Weber: Grand Duo Concertant in E-Flat Major, Op. 48, J. 204
Berg: 4 Stucke, Op. 5
Schumann: Fantasiestucke, Op. 73*
Sabine Grofmeier, clarinet / Tra Nguyen, piano









I kind of skipped through this album, passing on the solo clarinet piece and the excerpt from the "Quartet for the End of Time." The other three works are pleasant for my morning coffee and breakfast. This performer seems a very expressive clarinet player, and in these works at least, never approaches being shrill.


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Overture to "Faniska" (Frontalini/Nuovo Era)
Chopin - Piano Concerto #2 (Ax/RCA)*


----------



## Oskaar

A fine coupeling in this treasure:

*Dvorak & Barber: Violin Concertos**Martin Válek (violin) 
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Válek*









I dont think I even have heard Dvoraks violin concerto before, but that can quick rise to one of my favourites. What a composition!
I have not heard Martin Válek on violin before eather, as far as I remember and I am finding him playing Dvoraks concerto with a sensitive, raw and honist brilliance. Absolutely now show off tendensies, just playing with his skilled and from his heart.
The Barber concerto is more known to me, and I held it high. Another good performance from Martin Válek, but slightly less daring and personal, but equaly warm and thougtfull.
Magnificent orchestra.


----------



## brotagonist

Taggart said:


>


Interesting, Taggart! I have a different recording of _Le Manuscrit du Roi_:










This recording is performed by the Ensemble Perceval. I definitely recommend it. I imagine there must be a lot of songs in the manuscript, not just these.


----------



## Alypius

Nelson Freire: _Chopin:
The Nocturnes_ (Decca, 2010)










Paul Lewis: _Schubert:
The Late Piano Sonatas, D784, 958, 959, 960_ (Harmonia mundi, 2014)










Nelson Freire: _Schumann:_
_Carnaval / Papillons / Kinderszenen_ (Decca, 2003)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Franz Schubert* - the Trout Quintet.


----------



## maestro267

Ahead of the World Cup Final, two pieces by composers from the countries participating:

_Argentina_
*Ginastera*: Piano Concerto No. 2
De Marinis (piano)/Slovak RSO/Malaval

_Germany_
*Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor
Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra/Blomstedt


----------



## Oskaar

Always a pleasure to discover great cello music, and I think this is a good find:

*Cello Recital: Hornung, Maximilian - SAINT-SAENS, C. / BEETHOVEN, L. van / GINASTERA, A. / JANACEK, L. / BRAHMS, J.*









*Camille Saint-Saens - Cello Sonata No. 1 in C Minor*
- This is a very beutiful sonata, and Maximilian and his pianist Gerhard Vielhaber impresses me with sensitive, lyrical playing.

*Ludwig van Beethoven - 12 Variations in F Major on Ein Madchen oder Weibchen from Mozart's Die Zauberflote, Op. 66*
- is new to me, and a great discovery. Beethoven on his less complicated and zchisofrenic, and the very fine performance is delightfull to listen too.

*Alberto Ginastera - Punena No. 2, Op. 45, "Hommage a Paul Sacher"*
- is explosivly played by Hornung, very passionate and powerfull performance, where he shows a very broad skill capasity. Great "curious" work.

*Leos Janacek - Pohadka (Fairy-tale), JW VII/5*
- is a fine, quiet work (but still very "allive" with a great nerve, and the piano plays a greater role. Very fine co-play.

*Johannes Brahms - Cello Sonata No. 2 in F Major, Op. 99*
- A nice sonata, even if I have a periode where I find Brahms litle fresh and a bit boring. But that will surely change again. Brlliant performance.

-- All in all a very good album with great variation. Maybe too varied, and without concistense, but not all albums have to be theme- or concept albums. I have most certainly found a cellist that I want too discover further.


----------



## Andolink

*Christoph Graupner*: _'Jauchzet ihr Himmel, erfreue dich Erde', GWV 1105/53_ 
Amaryllis Dieltiens, soprano
Elisabeth Scholl, soprano 
Lothar Blum, tenor
Reinoud Van Mechelen, tenor 
Stefan Geyer, bass
Ex Tempore, Mannheim Hofkapelle/Florian Heyerick









*Robert Schumann*: _Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105_
Ulf Wallin, violin
Roland Pöntinen, piano


----------



## violadude

Taggart said:


>


For some reason, I was randomly inspired by this post to go check out this piece.

This is my first time seriously listening to Couperin and I'm loving it. Something about his writing strikes me in a good way.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bartok

Sonata for solo violin in G minor, Sz. 117 (1944)
Sonata for violin and piano No.1 Sz. 75 (1921)
Sonata for violin and piano No. 2 Sz. 76 (1923)
Rhapsody for violin and piano No.1 Sz. 86 (1928)
Rhapsody for violin and piano No.2 Sz. 89 (1928)
Romanian folkdances Sz. 56 (1915)

Isabelle Faust, violin; Ewa Kupiec, Florent Boffard, piano [Harmonia Mundi, 1997&2000]

This has been quite a lot of Bartok to take in all at once. This 2CD set is my new CD of the week. I have been used to Gyorgy Pauk et al on Naxos.

Yay, I managed to post using Mrs. Vox`s Kindle, and I might even get the image up now...


----------



## bejart

Nikolaus Zmeskall (1759-1833): String Quartet No.11 in B Minor

Zmeskall Quartet: Milos Valent and Dagmar Valentova, violins -- Peter Vrbincik, viola -- Juraj Kovac, cello


----------



## Bas

Giuseppe Verdi - La forza del Destino
By Renata Tebaldi [soprano], Mario del Monaco [tenor], Ettore Bastianini [bass], Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli [dir.], on Membran (1955)


----------



## opus55

Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 3
_Michael Ponti, piano
Orchestra of Radio Luxemburg, Pierre Cao_

Panufnik: Sinfonia Votiva (Symphony No. 8)
_Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa_


----------



## LancsMan

*Janacek: From The House of The Dead* Wiener Staatsopernchor and Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca








'Memoirs from The House of The Dead' by Dostoyevsky are based on his experiences in a Siberian prison. Unpromising material to base an opera on? Not for Janacek!

I remember going to see the Scottish / Welsh Opera production of this opera in Liverpool many years ago. Spectacular staging and one the best opera experiences I've had.

I really do think this is one of the greatest operas of the twentieth century. I think it worthy to stand alongside the Berg operas.
Whilst Janacek is a very different composer to Berg I do at some points feel there are similarities of approach. I wonder if they were aware of each other?

Excellent performance here!


----------



## DaveS

Brahms Concertos 1 & 2 Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, BPO. A regular 'go to' for these works.


----------



## Oskaar

More czech music:

*Janacek, Novak, Nedbal: Violin Sonatas* - Ivan Zenaty(violin), Martin Kasik









Three wonderful violinsonatas, brilliantly performed by Zenaty and Kasik. My favourite sonata is the last one, of Oskar Nedbal, a composer I dont think I have heard anything of before


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Yes... Gilels is one of two "go to" recordings for Brahms' piano concertos. The other being Fleisher/Szell which is currently my favorite... and my current listening.

To be followed by:


----------



## millionrainbows

Morton Feldman: For Philip Guston (Hat Art 4-CD). Music which is by turns absurd, maddening, frustrating, transcendent, beautiful, all depending on what intervals he uses. Amazing music.


----------



## omega

(on Spotify)

Monteverdi, _L'Orfeo_
John-Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Rolfe Johnson, Dawson, von Otter, Argenta, M. Nichols, Tomlinson, Chance, Baird


----------



## Blancrocher

"Les Talens Lyriques" in F. Couperin's "Lecons tenebres"; Richter playing Bach's French Suites.

As an aside, I'm listening to Richter's recording for Philips, the only version by him that I have. However, I was just reading a review of another version he did shortly after that one, which the reviewer markedly prefers. For those of interest:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=17447

I'll track it down myself before too long.

*p.s.* ha--not the only one who's been listening to Couperin, I see.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bax: Symphony No. 4; Tintagel* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos








I'm a little unsure of what I think of Bax as a symphonist. I'm only familiar with the early 'Spring Fire' symphony and the symphonies Nos. 1, 3 and 4. Of these works I like the Symphony No. 4 best although I believe his third is thought to be more important. I'm not always convinced the works hold together, and for me the quality of the musical ideas is not consistent (particularly in the faster movements). However there are many stretches of musical magic where a sort of Celtic twilight is evoked. So I tend to favour the slow movements.

Tintagel is a tone poem evoking the Cornish seascape and coast. A marvellous success here and it's his most popular work. So far I find the Bax tone poems (and there's quite a number of them) more consistently appealing.

This is a top notch recording (awards for engineering).


----------



## Oskaar

*Benjamin Lees: Symphony No. 4 "Memorial Candles"*
- Theodore Kuchar (Conductor), National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine (Orchestra), 
Kimball Wheeler (Mezzo-soprano), James Buswell (violin)









Another find! This is a great powerfull symphony with great drama and variation.
Brilliant performance by this Ucrainian orchestra and mr Kuchar, as well as the soloists. Kimball Wheeler`s quite rough unpolished but powerfull voice, suits the industrial armageddon-feel in the second movement. Buswell has several strong short violin solos throughout the symphony


----------



## bejart

Pieter van Maldere (1729-1768): Sinfonia in A Major a 4

Members of the Academy of Ancient Music: Pavlo Beznosiuk and Pauline Nobes, violins -- Rachel Byrt, viola --- Thomas Pitt, cello -- Paula Chateauneauf, theorbo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Beata Maria and motets.*

The current edition of Gramophone magazine calls the Ensemble Plus Ultra's Victoria set "a must." I'm not that insistent of a person, but considering that I'm still only on CD 4 after a week, I'm not regretting the monetary outlay for it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 59 "Who loves me will keep my word"

For Whit Sunday - Leipzig, 1723

Jaap Schroder, cond.

-

Now:










Haydn's The Seasons - Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.5

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 80*

Helmut Muller-Bruhl on Naxos.


----------



## Guest

Marchionda offers elegant and supremely musical performances. In turn, MDG provides warm, rich sound.


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Piano Concerto


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Jeff W

From the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center's radio series:

Rachmaninov - Trio élégiaque in G minor
Inon Barnatan, piano; Joseph Silverstein, violin; Carter Brey, cello

Rachmaninov - Symphonic Dances (version for piano)

http://www.instantencore.com/music/player.aspx?ListItemId=5196528
Gilbert Kalish, Gilles Vonsattel, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F major
Academy of Ancient Music, dir. Hogwood









Webern: Five Pieces for String Quartet, op. 5
Juilliard Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Boult in RVW's fifth symphony; Alexeev and Horowitz in Scriabin.


----------



## brotagonist

Sinopoli/Staatskapelle Dresden

To participate in the Saturday Symphonies programme, I selected this version from my collection... by why stop there? I might as well listen to the whole disc. I was also thinking about music for beginners and it was the Passacaglia that seemed ideal.

I can't tell you what this marvellous music does to me (not speaking of the first two works, Im Sommerwind and Passacaglia). Superficially, it can sound bleak, but only superficially. This demands to be heard closely to be understood. I find the pauses and sudden bursts of sound, collapsing in domino-like cascades of sound, the sonorities of low and high instruments, shifting patterns from one instrument to another... ecstatically exhilarating.


----------



## opus55

Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione


----------



## Jeff W

Mussorgsky's 'Night on Bald Mountain' & 'Pictures at an Exhibition. (the Ravel orchestration). The Cleveland Orchestra was led by Lorin Maazel.


----------



## opus55

Benda: Violin Concerto in D minor
_Pfister-Benda, Ariane, violin 
Suk Chamber Orchestra 
Benda, Christian, Conductor 
_

Hashimoto: Symphony No. 1
_Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra 
Numajiri, Ryusuke, Conductor 
_


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: String Quartet in B-flat major op. 130 (with Grosse Fuga as finale)
Yale Quartet


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Beethoven: String Quartet in B-flat major op. 130 (with Grosse Fuga as finale)
> Yale Quartet


The Yale Quartet does an excellent job with the late quartets! The whole set is part of the Bach Guild mega-download "The Big Beethoven Box," which has sold on Amazon in the past for ninety-nine cents. Hard to believe. That download seems to be unavailable right now, but keep your eyes open...


----------



## GreenMamba

Brahms Piano Concerto #1, Curzon, Szell/LSO. One of my two favorite Brahms PCs


----------



## Weston

*Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, FS 16 (Op. 7)*
Michael Schønwandt / Danish National Symphony Orchestra









Rousing to put it mildly.

According to Wikipedia, this symphony has a "distinctive Danish flavour," but to me it sounds weirdly like Dvorak The third movement even has echoes of "Three Blind Mice" like one of the motifs in Dvorak's 9th. But then I think it was composed about the same time. No problem though. What's not to like? I love the fourth movement themes! No, that's not quite right. I _really_ love the fourth movement themes! This is optimistic music. Maybe that's what I need to get me out of the grouchy funk I've been in for so long.


----------



## nightscape

Weston said:


> *Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, FS 16 (Op. 7)*
> Michael Schønwandt / Danish National Symphony Orchestra


How coincidental!

After listening to Ludolf Nielsen earlier, I took this for a spin (almost went with No. 1)

Nielsen, C - Symphony No. 3 (Blomstedt/SFSO)










Ever have those days where you basically do nothing _but_ listen to music? Also spun these...

Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto (Mørk/City of Birmingham)










Enescu - Symphony No. 2 (Rozhdestvensky/BBC Phil)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> SO I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO LOUDLY ADVERTISES THEIR NARCISSISM TO OTHERS?!!! --- ready or not?
> 
> -- Fabulous.
> 
> So that's where the Blair Warner connection comes from.


That. . . _and _the clueless arrogance. . . _and_ the privilege. . . _and_ the blonde hair. . . but basically with a good heart._ ;D_


----------



## nightscape

And these...

Brahms - Symphony No. 4 (Abbado/Berlin)










Mahler - Symphony No. 3 (Honeck/Pittsburgh)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Despite my incomplete knowledge of Prokofiev, I'm going to risk stating he was a greater ballet than opera composer.
> 
> I must admit an incomplete knowledge of Prokofiev's operas as well. Indeed, I think this failing applies to Russian opera in general... in spite of the fact that I have several favorites in the oeuvre. I greatly enjoyed the first half of Prokofiev's _War and Peace_. The first part (Peace) is far more lyrical, focused upon the more intimate narratives of love. The second half (War) is too heavy-handed for me... laden with jingoistic military marches and choruses... a suck up to Stalin and the Soviet war efforts.


Oh, but peaceniks like me still _love it_. The music is great. The drama is fantastic. The Battle of Borodino is absolutely cinematic and right up there with _Alexander Nevsky_ and _Ivan the Terrible_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ is quite possibly not only his masterpiece IMO, but also the greatest song cycle of the century with the only possible exception being Strauss' _Four Last Songs_. You are correct in that you need a recording with singers up to the challenge. You also need a conductor not rooted in Modernism. (OK... I admittedly don't like Boulez the composer or the theorist... and I have found in most instances that I prefer someone else when it comes to conducting). I would suggest any of the following as essential:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ferrier/Walter is really something special. One of the most moving recordings.


Certainly. . . but where is the Grand Dame Herself at the table?--- Miss Janet Baker; very ably aided and abetted by Kubelik at his most inspired.

-- My clear Best-In-Show first choice.


----------



## dgee

Some recent listening: A nice Ensemble Recherche disc of Stockhausen listened to for Kontrapunkte and the lovel Refrain where his rare Schlagtrio for piano and two timpani was a neat surprise. The Academy of Ancient Music with Hogwood Beethoven 4 and 8 which sounds so fresh - I really prefer Beethoven the dry wit to Beethoven the chest-beater these days. And then Bartok Quartets 5 and 6 with the Emerson to get the pulse racing

A satisfying little period of listening after a brief break


----------



## Marschallin Blair

nightscape said:


> And these...
> 
> Brahms - Symphony No. 4 (Abbado/Berlin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler - Symphony No. 3 (Honeck/Pittsburgh)


---
I bet that Exton Mahler sounds great. I have the Exton Ashkenazy Respighi _Church Windows_-- which, unfortunately, isn't a dramatically-inclined performance in the least-- but the sound-engineering is _phenomenal_; and the organ in "St. Gregory the Great" just takes you to the Star Gate. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . so I suppose it was worth it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: String Quartet in E-flat major, op. 127
Yale Quartet









Listening through all of these again is going to be a wonderful experience, I can tell.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's L'enfant et les Sortileges - Lorin Maazel, cond.


----------



## Taggart

brotagonist said:


> Interesting, Taggart! I have a different recording of _Le Manuscrit du Roi_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This recording is performed by the Ensemble Perceval. I definitely recommend it. I imagine there must be a lot of songs in the manuscript, not just these.


Looks good. The manuscript is on line here. There seems to be about 474 screens but some of them are guard pages so there are about 220 actual pages (verso and recto) with words and music.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Bas

Dimitri Stepanovich Bortnyansky - Sacred Concertos no. 10 - 16
By Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Valeri Polyansky [dir.], on Chandos









Marin Marais - Pieces de Viole Livre 1, Livre 2
By Jordi Savall [violin basse], Christophe Coin [second violin] Anne Gallet [harpsichord], Ton Koopman [harpsichord], Hopkinson Smith [theorbe], on AlliaVox


----------



## Oskaar

*The Harp*

*Franz Liszt : Le Rossignol (Annie Lavoisier, harpe)*








Franz Liszt​
*Franz Liszt: Le rossignol, d'après la mélodie russe d'Alabieff (transcription pour harpe de Henriette Renié)

Annie Lavoisier -Live-1987*

Not very good sound, but fine playing of a nice piece

*Passemeze for Renaissance Lute and Harp by Adrian Le Roy*








Adrian Le Roy​
*The famous Passemeze by Le Roy (c.1520-1598) written for renaissance lute, here with an added harp part. Arranged and performed by Ronn McFarlane and Mindy Rosenfeld. Part of a house concert at the Lute and Flute weekend in Moreland Hills, OH April 2012*

Great informal presentation of a delightfull renaissance piece

youtube comments

*Don''t listen to this one just before sleeping. You will be awake for hours I can tell you

Great duet, with really fancy extemporizing on the lute. Bravo!*

*Debussy's Sonate for Flute, Harp, and Viola*








Claude Debussy​
*Debussy Sonata for flute, viola, and harp L. 137
Flute- Kate Lemmon, Viola- Kevin Hsu, Harp- Krysten Keches
I. Pastorale
II. Interlude
III. Finale
at New England Conservatory's Jordan Hall, Chamber Music Gala 12/10/2012
Coached by Mai Motobuchi, faculty, NEC*

Beautiful music and a great performance! Flute and harp must be the angels instruments.

youtube comments

*très beau!﻿*

*videolink*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, 'Appassionata' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## science

View attachment 46540


The first time for me!

With luck, not the last!


----------



## Oskaar

*The Harp 2​*
*Mozart: Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K 299 - complete-Live*








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
*Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K 299
Tamara Coha Mandić, flute
Diana Grubišić Ćiković, harp
Croatian chamber orchester
Igor Tatarević, conductor
Croatian music institute concert hall
Zagreb, 12 november 2013*

youtube comments

*A salon piece-if you wish-rather it is a global piece of incomparable universal appeal to the senses of human kind, and I bet animals too, in no way slight or superficial; in the same way the flute and harp are anything but, being the very oldest of musical instruments to express emotion and intellect, reflecting whatever dire or joyous circumstance, in sublime melody and pathos: Mozart at his transcendent finest.﻿

This is one of the first pieces of music I ever heard, on a wind-up phonograph when I was 13 years old. At that time I wondered what it might have actually have sounded like. I am now 72. It is wonderful to visit an old friend again. ﻿*

*CONCERT HARPES ALBENIZ*








Isaac Albeniz​
Many harps!

*videolink*


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Certainly. . . but where is the Grand Dame Herself at the table?--- Miss Janet Baker; very ably aided and abetted by Kubelik at his most inspired.
> 
> -- My clear Best-In-Show first choice.


A 1970 recording might work for me. I draw the line at mono recordings, however great the performance. We had stereo in 1970 as I recall-- er I mean, that is to say I _read_ somewhere there was. I did sample other recordings besides the Boulez and found it was indeed his singers turning me off.


----------



## Andolink

*Hermann Suter*: _String Quartet No. 3 in G major, Op. 20_
Beethoven String Quartett









*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Quartet in E-flat major, Op. 47_
The Florestan Trio w/ Thomas Riebl, viola









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D 93

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazzari, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> A 1970 recording might work for me. I draw the line at mono recordings, however great the performance. We had stereo in 1970 as I recall-- er I mean, that is to say I _read_ somewhere there was. I did sample other recordings besides the Boulez and found it was indeed his singers turning me off.


Stereo was around at least since 1953; the Baker/Kubelik _Das Lied von der Erde_ is a good-sounding stereophonic live recording; and, for me, the merits of Dame Janet's singing transcend the very thought of when it was recorded.


----------



## Oskaar

*William Bolcom - Violin Concerto (Serfiu Luca, violin); Fantasia Concertante; Fifth Symphony* - American Composers Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies (conductor)









Great works on this cd, and the performances are great. I understand that William Bolcom is worth more investigation.


----------



## maestro267

Going French today:

*Poulenc*: Concerto for organ, strings and timpani in G minor
Simon Preston (organ)/LSO/Previn

*Saint-Saens*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Roge/Royal PO/Dutoit


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


M. *Weinberg*, 
Violin Sonata (solo) no.3, Piano Trio op.48
Concertino for violin & chamber orchestra
Symphony No.10, Sonatina op.46
G.Kremer, D.Grishin, G.Dirvanauskaite, D.Trifonov / Kremerata Baltica
ECM

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Weinberg @GidonKremer @ECMRecords


----------



## Blancrocher

Saariaho's Graal Theatre, Lichtbogen, and Solar (Hannu Lintu cond.)


----------



## Jeff W

Some Mozart while I retag the Mozart Brilliant Classics box.















The six Divertimenti K. 439b for two clarinets and bassoon. Henk de Graaf and Jan Jansen play clarinet while Johan Steinmann plays the lone bassoon. I'm a sucker for any piece that features the clarinet (or in this case, two of them).

Methinks my next project after retagging is going to be to scan each slip case in this box since I'm using the old covers for the new box...

EDIT: Mozart! Why you write so many Menuets?


----------



## Orfeo

*Robert Schumann*
Symphonies nos. II & III.
-Staatskapelle Berlin/Daniel Barenboim.

*Emil von Sauer*
Piano Concerto no. II in C Minor.
Piano works (Cinq Morceaux de difficulte moyenne, Menuet, Galop, etc.).
-Oleg Marshev, pianist.
-Aarhus Symphony Orchestra/James Loughran.

*Karl Goldmark*
Sonata for Violin & Piano, op. 25.
-Ulf Wallin, violinist.
-Bruno Canino, pianist.

*Max Reger*
Sonatas in B-flat major, A-flat major, and F-sharp minor for piano and clarinet.
Nina Tichman, pianist.
Ib Hausmann, clarinettist.

*Xaver Scharwenka *
Piano Trio no. I in F-sharp minor.
Cello Sonata in E minor.
Violin Sonata in D minor.
-Seta Tanyel, pianist.
-Lydia Mordkovitch, violinist.
-Colin Carr, cellist.


----------



## Vasks

_Bandstand_

*Gomes/Clarke - Overture to "Il Guarany" (Bourgeois/USMB)
Ewazen - Danzante (Thompson/Summit)
Tveitt - Sinfonietta di sofffiatori (Rundell/Chandos)*


----------



## realdealblues

Wagner: Das Rheingold

View attachment 46557


Marek Janowski/Staatskapelle Dresden
Theo Adams, Karl-Heinz Stryczek, Eberhard Buchner, Peter Schreier, Siegmund Nimsgern, Christian Vogel, Roland Bracht, Matti Salminen, Yvonne Minton, Marita Napier, Ortrun Wenkel, Lucia Popp, Uta Priew, Hanna Schwarz.

First off, when it comes to Wagner's Ring, I'm a Bohm man. I'll take take Bohm's Ring over Solti's any day.

After reading lots of lackluster things about this recording, I admit I can find nothing wrong with it. The Staatskapelle Dresden is one of the best orchestras in the world and they come through with perfect clarity. Janowski lets you hear lots of little details which aren't as clear on the older more famous recordings. The singers are all very good. It might not have some of the "flair" of others, but it sounds damn fine to me.


----------



## Oskaar

*Rodrigo: Concierto Pastoral / Ibert: Flute Concerto / Borne: Carmen Fantasy* - Bezaly, Sharon • Neschling, John • Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra









Sharon Bezaly is an outstanding flutist, and this is a very good record. Fine choice of works


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Now this is more like it. Recording quality is undeniably "old" but here is all the poetry I found so lacking in the Aimard release I recently regret purchasing. Aimard's pianistic skill is not in doubt, but his performances seem perfunctory and matter of fact. Gieseking is magical, poetic, mercurial, everything one could wish for in Debussy. No wonder his recordings of the Debussy Preludes have been a touchstone for so long.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Debussy, this time from the wonderful Michelangeli. Marvellously pellucid playing from this wizard of the keyboard.


----------



## Oskaar

*Atterberg: Symphonies 3 and 6* - Ari Rasilainen (Conductor), Hannover Radio Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra)









Attenbergs symphonies 3 and 6 are rich and adventurous, with taste of salt water and natures gentle and rough sides, and I really like them. Fine performances.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: String Quartet op. 131 in C-sharp minor
Yale Quartet


----------



## nightscape

Marschallin Blair said:


> ---
> I bet that Exton Mahler sounds great. I have the Exton Ashkenazy Respighi _Church Windows_-- which, unfortunately, isn't a dramatically-inclined performance in the least-- but the sound-engineering is _phenomenal_; and the organ in "St. Gregory the Great" just takes you to the Star Gate. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . so I suppose it was worth it.


The sound quality is marvelous!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Staying in the French vein. Lovely songs in adequate performances. The tenor songs are very high lying and Fouchecourt is sometimes strained by the tessitura, though he captures beautifully their sense of reverie.

Sonia de Beaufort is good in the mezzo songs, though the voice is not particularly interesting and I found myself wondering what a Janet Baker or a Crespin would have made of them.

The piano pieces are attractive, but much lighter fare.


----------



## 38157

Francois Joel-Thiollier ('scuse my lack of accents) playing Debussy (Estampes). Not sure how popular his interpretations are, but they're among my favourite (in fact, he plays my favourite "Soirée dans Grenade"). NAXOS, Piano Works Volume 3, I think (listening to .wav - don't have my CD with me).


----------



## Weston

oskaar said:


> *Rodrigo: Concierto Pastoral / Ibert: Flute Concerto / Borne: Carmen Fantasy* - Bezaly, Sharon • Neschling, John • Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 46559
> 
> 
> Sharon Bezaly is an outstanding flutist, and this is a very good record. Fine choice of works


Cool artsy cover, but does salty ocean spray damage her flute? I hope not.


----------



## rrudolph

Martinu: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano








Martinu: Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani/The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca 








Martinu: Symphony #4


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahler - Symphony No. 8. After a vacation break, next step in my Mahler journey. This time I go for the Solti recording, even though it is not available on YT in HD (I haven't got any Mahler recordings on CDs yet), but it seems to be very popular, so I think it may be a good introduction. This is the only Mahler symphony I have never heard before. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Paulus - Overture; 'Herr! Der du bist der Gott' (Kurt Masur; Janowitz; Lang; Blochwitz; Adam; Rundfunkchor und Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).









Awesome music by Mendelssohn - right up there with the great oratorios of Handel and Haydn.


----------



## maestro267

Continuing my French theme:

*Dutilleux*: Symphony No. 2, "Le Double"
BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier

*Messiaen*: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Orchestre National de Lyon/Jun Markl

*Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloe
Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Choir/Dutoit


----------



## Oskaar

Trio di Parma - *Pizzetti: Trio in la / Tre Canti / Aria - a Mario Corti / Colloquio / Aria - Augurio nuziale / Arietta*









Beautiful album!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

JS Bach - Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ BWV177 - Concentus musicus Wien - Nikolaus Harnoncourt









After a busy and rather unpleasant day at work, I pick out one disc at random from this 60 CD set and it turns out to be _I cry to thee, Lord Jesus Christ_.

The Lord works in mysterious ways :angel:


----------



## Oskaar

*ALWYN, W.: String Quartets Nos. 1-3 / Novelette* (Maggini Quartet)









Alwyns quite modern but still very romantic musical landskape are very facinating. It is not retro, it is his own unique language.
The string quartets is all very rich and the Maggini Quartet does very good sensitive interpretations of them. The novelette is a very short and not so exiting piece in my oppinion.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer
_BBC Chorus
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer_










Veracini: Overtures
_Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Borodin: String Quartet No.2 in D
Glazunov: Five Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15 The Hollywood String Quartet

Satie: Parade
Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit
Auric: Ouverture
Jean Francaix: Concertino for Piano and Orchestra (soloist: Claude Francaix) London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Paul Fetler: Contrasts for Orchestra Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

The Hollywood String Quartet rank as one of the finest quartets ever to have existed, their performances are often second to none, they seemed to possess an ability to get right to the heart of whatever they played, and I don't think that anyone who invested in any of their various discs would be disappointed. These two Russian works are no exception, the Borodin is heartfelt and gorgeous, and the much less well known Glazunov Novelettes are gems, playing for 28 minutes, they are hardly the miniature works that the title may suggest, and the love of the players for the music shines through radiantly.
Then another of Dorati's superb Mercury discs, this is a great one, but for me, the Milhaud is a particular favourite, such joie de vivre! Guarenteed to brighten the dullest day- performance and recording are exemplary. "Praise be", as you may wish to say, were you so inclined.


----------



## Winterreisender

Today's listening: Beethoven Symphony #3, transcribed for piano by Liszt, performed by Cyprien Katsaris


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 60 "O Eternity, Thou Word of Thunder"

For the 24th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa O Quam Gloriosum.[/B

Michael Noone, Ensemble Plus Ultra*


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer

_Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele 1971
Karl Böhm_


----------



## SimonNZ

Monteverdi's Seventh Book Of Madrigals - Raymond Leppard, cond.


----------



## sdtom

The latest reviewed work. Superior sound from Reference as usual.
Tom


----------



## Guest

Haven't listened to enough music today yet...but it's been fun so far:

























Hide ya kids, hide ya wife: 6 months ago I was beginning to comprehend Schoenberg. Another 6 and I'll be a raging modernist


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Dussek (1731-1799): Sinfonia in F Major, Altner F4

Marie-Louise Oschatz directing Helios 18


----------



## Orfeo

*Robert Schumann*
Études Symphoniques, op. 13 
-Emil Gilels, piano.
-->




_I wish that Gilels as well as Horowitz and Earl Wild recorded all of Schumann's piano works (and that the Arrau Philip set is available). They really got into the skin, into the soul of the music. And from what I've been reading so did Eric Le Sage in his recently issued set (a nice compensation I guess from the aforementioned void). I think I'll check it out.

Anyhow, enjoy. I know I am.
_


----------



## Weston

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44*
Alexander Anissimov / Ireland National Symphony Orchestra









Not much to comment really. It's has some loud and soft passage, and some of it is fast and some slow. Nice orchestral color effects, especially in the finale.


----------



## Weston

*Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 70*
Ilya Stupel / Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra / Oleg Marshev, piano









Woh! A mighty fun piano concerto. Highly enjoyable throughout for me. I never know what is going to strike a chord with me (no pun intended). Tonight I was in the mood for Beethovenian sabre rattling dressed up in romantic near bombast. Brummm-be brummm-bummm! "I'd better sit down. This is gettin' serious!" Like him or not, Rubinstein delivers plenty of atmosphere at least.


----------



## starthrower

I have some CDs by this group, and I really dig 'em!

[YT]v=gbZ-r7ordQ0#t=113[/YT]


----------



## brotagonist

Kaija Saariaho - Circle Map (2012)





I like it. I looked at the albums available a few months ago, and she seems to like to do vocal works and use electronics.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphony No.1 - Vaclav Neumann, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I will definitely listen to Martinů in the next few days.


----------



## Tristan

*Massenet* - Fantasie for Cello and Orchestra









I just heard this on the radio. Every time I hear something by Massenet, I love it. He is quickly becoming my favorite underrated composer


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Messiah (1759) (Wolfgang Zilcher; Borchert-Rohwedder; Künzler; Off; Trox; Vokalensemble der Rellinger Kantorei; Salzburger Solisten; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's second recording of *La Gioconda* is one of her greatest recordings. Where there might be more animal passion in the first recording, there is more subtlety in her portrayal in this recording, and the singing is more integrated. Both are wonderful, and both essential. No other singer in my experience brings the character of Gioconda so vividly to life, and, though the role is more easily vocalised in the earlier recording, she is in excellent voice here and her legato is, as usual, exemplary, the top B climax of _Suicidio_ actually managed better than it was in the earlier recording.

The famous _Ah come t'amo_, floated out by such singers as Caballe and Milanov, defeats her in both recordings, but neither of those two ladies begin to encompass the character's quicksilver emotions, and for me an opera is about a lot more than just one note.

Honours between the supporting casts are about equal, Barbieri on the first superior to Cossotto, Ferraro on the second more exciting than the inadequate Poggi, if not particularly subtle. Nor is Cappuccilli, but he is more interesting than Silveri. Votto never did anything better than these two sets, though there is a cut in the final scene of the second recording, not in the first. Recording quality is much better in the second and it also benefits from the La Scala Orchestra and Chorus.

Callas is said to have stated about the final side of this set (on LP that would have been everything from _Suicidio_ onwards), "It's all there for anyone who cares or wishes to understand what I was about." *La Gioconda* is not great music, let's face it, but whenever Callas is singing she convinces us that it is.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by C.M. von Weber - Paul Hidemith







This albums is definitely one I recommend to those unfamiliar with Hindemith. They aren't my favorite performances, but they are definitely well done.


----------



## tastas

Giacomo Meyerberr - Les Patineurs.
National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently I am listening to this wonderful recital disc of *Inge Borkh*.

Inge Borkh is rapidly becoming one of my favourite Sopranos. I cannot believe I hadn't heard of her until recently but she is proving to be one of my favourite discoveries in a very long time.

The quality of the recordings are very good, the mono sound proving no hindrance and the performances are superb.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mendelssohn's Symphonies No.4 "Italian" and 5 "Reformation" - Lorin Maazel, cond.

crazy that for the DG Originals issue of this they took out the Italian Symphony and replaced it with a recording of Cesar Franck's Symphony

especially as this was a Grand Prix Du Disque winner in its day


----------



## Andolink

I wasn't sure what to make of this the first time through a couple of weeks ago but, just now, 3rd time through, it's really starting to make sense in a complicatedly wonderful way! Magnard's style is a fusion of late Romantic French influences (Franck and D'Indy) with Austro-German influences (Reger and Mahler). The way this music proceeds is anything but predictable.

*Alberic Magnard*: _Cello Sonata in A major, Op. 20_ 
Valentin Radutiu, cello
Per Rundberg, piano


----------



## Arsakes

*Sibelius* symphony No.3, 5 and 7

*Bruckner*'s symphony No.9

These symphonies have Über-Romantic feelings!


----------



## bejart

Johann Melchior Molter (1696-1765): Concertino a 4 in E Minor

Hamburger Ratmusik: Laurence Dean, flute -- Barbara Hofmann and Simone Eckert, violas -- Ulrich Wedemeier, theorbo -- Karl Ernst Went, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

starthrower said:


> I have some CDs by this group, and I really dig 'em!


I have "Red Queen to Gryphon 3." Back in the day we just thought of them as progressive rock in a Gentle Giant vein, but slightly more accessible. Glad to see they are still at it.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter/Tumblr (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


P.I. *Tchaikovsky*, 
Queen of Spades
Soloists / Bolshoi Theatre Choruses and Orchestra
Melodiya

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Tchaikovsky @NaxosMusicLib Astonishingly splendid 1967 Queen of Spades recording from #Melodiya


----------



## Jeff W

The left side of my headphones broke on me last night at work, so I made do with older mono recordings last night.









First up was the Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 and Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1. Vladimir Horowitz was the soloist on piano while Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra. Lovely performances of both of these war horses.









Keeping with the (mostly) Brahms theme thus far came his Symphony No. 2, Variations on a Theme (not, as it turns out) by Joseph Haydn and the Tragic Overture. Toscanini seems, to me, to be at his best when it comes to conducting Beethoven and Brahms.









Breaking my self imposed moratorium on Rachmaninoff for one night, Sergei himself plays the part of solo piano in his own Concertos No. 1, 4 and the Paganini Rhapsody. The Philadelphia Orchestra was led by Eugene Ormandy, except in the Paganini Rhapsody where the Philadelphia Orchestra was led by Leopold Stokowski.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Deidamia


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Dargomyzhsky*
Opera in four acts "Rusalka" (after Alexander Pushkin).
-Alexander Vedernikov, Natalia Mikhailova, Pluzhnikov, Teretieva, Pisarenko, Vasilisa Belova.
-The USSR Television & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Vladimir Ivanovich Sokalsky*
Symphony in G minor (1892).
-The Ukrainian SSR Symphony Orchestra/Nathan Rakhlin.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Symphony no. III in B minor, op. 50.
-The Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra/Theodore Kuchar.

*Sergey Bortkiewicz*
Piano Concerto no. I in B-flat major, op. 16.
-Stephen Coombs, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk.

*Anton Arensky*
Fantasia on Russian Folksongs, op. 48.
-Stephen Coombs, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk.

*Alemdar Karamanov*
Symphonies nos. XX, XXII(*), & XXIII.
-The USSR Television & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
-The Deutsches Symphony Orchestra Berlin/Vladimir Ashkenazy(*).

*Alexander Glazunov*
Carnival Overture and Fortune-Telling & Dance.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Overture on Russian Themes, op. 28.
-The USSR Television & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich.


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Alceste" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
J. C. Bach - Wind Symphony #3 (Consortium Classicum/MDG)
C. P. E. Bach - Keyboard Sonata in C minor (Pletnev/DG)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #93 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This is a live Mackerras/BBCSO performance from 1980 which is absolutely wonderful. The principals, none of whom I've heard before, are uniformly solid if not excellent. Mackerras' reading of Strauss is sweepingly grand and epic. The only drawback is the flat, monaural-type sound, which occasionally has drop-outs.

I love this music so much, that I still haven't advanced past the first third of it to hear the rest of the opera; so I can only give reportage on what I've heard so far.

So what's the music of this obscure Strauss opera_ like_?

The first third of the opera sounds like a mix between _Ariadne auf Naxos _and Korngold in _Violanta_-mode; which is to say: lightly-orchestrated and elegantly sung vocal lines which dovetail into densely-textured, beautifully-orchestrated, cascading choral climaxes. Cut number six on the first cd has one of the most ennobling climaxes I've heard in all of Strauss. I rank it up there with the climaxes in _Death and Transfiguration, Die Frau ohne Schatten,_ and _Ein Heldenleben_ in terms of pure breathtaking exhilaration. The rest of the opera could be a disaster and I'd still be thilled to have it just for this cut. I wish I could give more specificity with regards to the storyline and what is going on with the music, but my libretto is at home and my recall of the action is unfortunately scanted. . . especially without my espresso.









I can't gush enough about this recent acquisition. Helga Dernesch's Leonora is lovely beyond belief: Her delivery; the delicate and poised vulnerability she bring to the role; her glorious_ timbre_. _So feminine_. So ravishingly _beautiful_.

I compared her singing with the only other Fidelio I have, which is the '62 Karajan with the Vienna State Opera and Christa Ludwig. Ludwig's singing is beautiful, to be sure; and I'm a big fan of hers-- but the Dernesch is in a whole different level of the building; plus the early seventies EMI studio sound far exceeds the hollow, unleavened sound of the live Karajan.

I really am thrilled with the Dernesch. Her delievery in the quartet in Act I is one of the loveliest things I've heard in all of Beethoven.









The sound on this cd is absolutely stellar in every way. The climaxes bloom without sounding the least bit muddy. The densely-textured scores are heard in all their opulent glory. Geoffrey Simon's Philharmonia "Ballad of the Gnomes" on Cala is vastly more to my liking than the Downes for the exciting high-drama he brings to the score; but the Downes has what is probably the best sounding Respighi I've heard anywhere. You can hear every little orchestral nuance. The reading is admirable if not spirited. I just glory in the quality of the sound though.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - An Anthology of South Indian Classical Music (Compiled by L. Subramaniam)*










_Review by Ken Hunt_

The best general primer for the vocal and instrumental music of South India. Compiled by Dr. L. Subramaniam, this four-volume set has excellent booklet notes explaining the wonders of Carnatic music and boasts contributions from many of the genre's greatest exponents illustrating vocal genres or instrumental techniques or instruments. Contributing vocalists include M.S. Subbulakshmi, Trivandrum R.S. Mani, Alathur SrinivasaIyer and T. Mukti. All the major instruments traditionally found in Carnatic music are illustrated -- among others, violin (L. Subramaniam, V.V. Subrahmanyam -- Subramaniam in the text), vina (Raajeshwari Padmanabhan), gottuvadyam (N. Ravikiran), flute (T.R. Mahalingam), morsing or Jew's harp (T.H. Subashchandran), kanjira, that is, a type of small drum (V. Nagarajan), ghatam or clay pot drum (T.H. Vinayakram), jalatarangam or tuned liquid-filled porcelain cups (Seeta Doraiswamy) and clarionet or clarinet (A.K.C. Natarajan). An anthology of great vision, essential for any general appreciation of Carnatic music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies 80, 81, 82, 90, 96, 100.*


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

A speck of color for a rainy day.


----------



## DavidA

Allan - Concerto for Solo piano - John Ogdon

Playing that has to be heard to be believed!


----------



## maestro267

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor
Rudy (piano)/St. Petersburg PO/Jansons

*Berlioz*: Te Deum
Schneider (tenor)/Preston (organ)
Bach Choir/Crouch End Festival Chorus/Choristers of St. Paul's Cathedral/BBC Symphony Chorus/Trinity Boys Choir
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Malkki


----------



## Oskaar

Martin Helmchen / Sharon Kam 
* Brahms: Sonatas & Trio*









Absolutely brilliant performances of some familuar Brahms chamber


----------



## shangoyal

Mozart: *Piano Concerto No 23 in A major*

Alfred Brendel / Academy of St Martin in the Fields / Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## realdealblues

Some classic Americana...

View attachment 46641


Copland: Appalachian Spring, Rodeo, Billy The Kid, Fanfare For The Common Man
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Béla Bartók

Sonata for Violin and Piano No 1, Sz 75* (1921)
*Sonata for Violin and Piano No 2, Sz 76* (1922)
György Pauk (Violin), Jénö Jandó (Piano)
*
Contrasts for Violin, Clarinet and Piano, Sz 111* (1938)
Kálmán Berkes (Clarinet), Jénö Jandó (Piano), György Pauk (Violin)
[Naxos, 1993]

Oh, dear, I think I might prefer these readings of the violin sonatas to the relatively expensive ones I just purchased (Isabelle Faust et al on HM). As usual, Jeno Jando is excellent, and so are Gyorgy Pauk and Kalman Berkes on this typically excellent Naxos disc.


----------



## Alypius

Because of the discussion on the best composer for the voice thread:

*Josquin Desprez, Scaramella, Credo super 'De tous biens'*
performance: David Munrow / Early Music Consort of London










*Josquin Desprez: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae (1504)*
performance: De Labyrintho (Stradivarius, 2009)










*Josquin Desprez: De profundis clamavi ad te
& In exitu Israel in Egypto & Miserere mei Deo*
performance: Manfred Cordes / Weser Renaissance Bremen (CPO, 2012)


----------



## cwarchc

Todays commute


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12 in C-Sharp minor; Liebestraum No. 3 in A-Flat Major; 'La Campanella' - Six Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini - No. 3 in A-Flat minor; Consolation No. 3 - Lento placido; Gnomenreigen; Un sospiro
(Jorge Bolet).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I picked of Herreweghe's recording of the Missa Solemnis a few days ago... and it impressed the heel out of me. But then I gave Karajan's another spin. Damn, he doesn't play around... and can anyone put together a greater "dream team" of solo vocalists? Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, and Walter Berry. Jesus!


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Tristand und Isolde


----------



## Vaneyes

*Delius*: Violin Sonatas 1 - 3, Cello Sonata, w. LSO soloists/Margalit (rec. 1994).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Weston said:


> *Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 70*
> Ilya Stupel / Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra / Oleg Marshev, piano
> 
> View attachment 46601
> 
> 
> Woh! A mighty fun piano concerto. Highly enjoyable throughout for me. I never know what is going to strike a chord with me (no pun intended). Tonight I was in the mood for Beethovenian sabre rattling dressed up in romantic near bombast. Brummm-be brummm-bummm! "I'd better sit down. This is gettin' serious!" Like him or not, Rubinstein delivers plenty of atmosphere at least.


It's a very enjoyable concerto the Rubinstein 4th, if you can find it, Shura Cherkassky's recording with Vladimir Ashkenazy on Decca is worth a listen, also from an older generation, Josef Hofmann's. Hofmann's recording of the Rubinstein 3rd is brilliant, and I think that concerto is even more fun than the 4th! In his book, "Piano Playing with Questions Answered", Hofmann (who was a pupil of AR) has quite a lot to say about Rubinstein and his teaching and musical ideas, it's one of the best books on the piano that I've ever read (and trust me, I've read a lot!), and worth searching out (you can get it for pennies on amazon).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 61 "Come now, Saviour of the heathens"

For the 1st Sunday in Advent - Weimar, 1714

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1996)

and

John Eliot Gardiner, cond. (1992)


----------



## senza sordino

I've only posted once, but I've listened twice within 24 hours to my new disk
Ysaÿe Six Sonatas for solo violin.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 "Pathetique"/Romeo and Juliet London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

Brahms: Trio No.1 in B, Op.8 Artur Rubinstein/Jascha Heifetz/Emanuel Feuermann

Two great CDs of wonderful music by two composers who couldn't stand each other, or each other's music! Dorati and the LSO are an unbeatable combination in Tchaikovsky, and the Brahms has all the panache and brio that you could ask for, and the remastering is superb, the recording dates from 1941, but you'd never guess it. Yay!


----------



## spradlig

I gave Tchaikovsky's _Manfred Symphony_ a shot today. I'd only heard it once or twice before and I didn't really get it. I liked it much better today.

I've listened to Bruckner's symphonies 1-9 over the past week. I liked at least parts of most of them, maybe even all of them. I listened to the beginning of #0 and it didn't grab me, but I'll try again.

I heard parts of Debussy's _Epigraphs Antiques_ and it (they?) sounded pretty good. I'll give it a more careful listen soon.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 1: Symphonies 93, 95 & 96


----------



## brotagonist

Joppich/Benediktinerabtei Münsterschwarzach

I've had this one since the Gregorian Chant craze in the '90s. This group was a good discovery. I listen about once a year


----------



## Sid James

Two tributes to Lorin Maazel this listening session, with some Berlioz in between: 










*Beethoven* _Fidelio (highlights) _
- Cast incl. Birgit Nilsson, James McCracken; Vienna State Opera Chorus; Vienna PO under Lorin Maazel (Eloquence)

This recording was the first I got of *Beethoven's* works outside the symphonies way back, and also the first I got of *Maestro Maazel's*. I am not a big opera fan but I do have a lot of time for this piece, especially the _Prisoner's Chorus_ and the final scene. Another one is Don Pizarro's aria " Ha! Welch' ein Augenblick!" Birgit Nilsson also shines here. Maazel's incisive no nonsense style really packs a punch, as some people have been saying in the thread dedicated to him.

A metaphor for the Enlightenment's ideals - for to avoid the censors Beethoven had to set this in an undisclosed time in Spain of all places, but everyone knew the subject was really the French revolution - Fidelio was one of the hardest projects which he undertook. Maybe the hardest, since opera didn't come naturally to him. However, he contributed a lot to opera just as he did with his other more prolific genres. 










*Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique
Le Carnaval romain - Overture_
- Concertgebouw Orch., Amsterdam under Mariss Jansons (EMI)

Over to an old favourite which I haven't heard in years. I got it out to mark Bastille Day of all things! The recent thread on this piece was also interesting to read. I remember the first time I listened to this piece, I used to have New Philharmonia under Stokowski. I immediately noticed the amazing sounds, but now I can hear the thematic unity too, particularly how the idee fixe and Dies Irae themes course through the work. Great to return to the ol' warhorse. 










*Lloyd Webber* _Requiem_
- Placido Domingo, tenor; Sarah Brightman, soprano; Paul Miles-Kingston, treble; Winchester Cathedral Choir (dir.: Martin Neary); James Lancelot, organ; English CO; Lorin Maazel conducting (EMI)

"I don't know what place it will find in the music of today, but to me it is the most personal of all my compositions" said *Andrew Lloyd Webber* of his *Requiem*. Dedicated to his father, it draws together many influences and currents - such as the English choral tradition, to composers such as Puccini, Prokofiev and Britten, to the beats of rock and Latin American music.

Thematically its just as unified as the Fantastique, the initial _Kyrie_ tune goes right through it. The ending is a surprise - crashing chords from the organ coming after a quiet passage that you'd think it the ending. It got me quite by surprise on this listen, although its been just a couple of weeks since I've last heard it.

To talk to the role which Lorin Maazel played in this recordings, the composer pays tribute to him, putting him at the top of his list of acknowledgements: * "I should especially like to record my thanks to Lorin Maazel for his advice and help throughout the recording of the Requiem." *


----------



## Vaneyes

Andolink said:


> If there's one area of Szymanowski's output that definitely is worth exploring in depth it's his solo piano works. Try the Martin Jones complete set on Nimbus.


And Anderszewski, Hamelin.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

senza sordino said:


> A friend of mine came over for dinner tonight, I told him to look through my collection and pick something to listen to. He picked Bruch Scottish Fantasy and Lalo Symphonie Espanole.
> I looked for the correct image to post. I found two different images of the same recording I have, and neither image matches the image on my CD. But it's definitely Tasmin Little
> View attachment 46281
> 
> View attachment 46282
> 
> 
> My CD is more like the first image here, a painting, no image of Tasmin Little. Probably best I only have a painting, because it's not a timeless photo of Ms Little.


I have the bottom one, with the fashionable hairstyle. Ms. Little won't be speaking to me.


----------



## Sid James

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Perhaps the only recording of Schoenberg's piano concerto that I can stomach. I agree that Uchida's light, deft, Mozartian touch makes Schoenberg... who often strikes me as overly dense and lumpen... more transparent.





Weston said:


> I agree on this too. I've sampled the album by streaming and it has very nearly convinced me to purchase. Highly unusual for Schoenberg, though I have already been into Berg and Webern. Maybe performance makes an even bigger difference with "modern" works than it does with more traditional. Or maybe they are a great deal harder to perform well. I just wish the cover didn't look like a 1960 TV Guide spotlighting "Father Knows Best."


I think its just a great piece, I did my blog post on it (going back from Arnie's PC to those of Mozart and Brahms) yesterday. The first recording I heard was by Alfred Brendel, I think he did a couple, but I had the early one with Michael Gielen conducting. I loved it from the first listen, and Uchida just does her own thing with it, equally great.



Richannes Wrahms said:


> *Borodin: complete Songs and Romances*
> Gice him a chance, he was fiddling with impressionism in 1868!
> 
> ...


Yes he was, and Ravel is said to have been influenced by Borodin, his string quartets specifically. That's one of the things I want to buy actually. I have very little of Borodin in my collection.

*& @ Oskaar* - I saw you listening to *Copland's Clarinet Concerto. *I love it as well. I was recently reading how Britten - who knew Copland, they where firm friends, especially when Copland went to the UK - also composed a _Clarinet Concerto _for Benny Goodman. But when Britten returned from the USA to the UK during the war, customs took the score, being suspicious that it might contain some secret codes! Britten had one of the best musical memories since Mozart, he could have easily reconstructed it, but he didn't. What a shame! I aim to get into some Britten soon, as well as that Copland work, and will post here when I do.

I also liked your coverage of Cesar Franck's music, another one I want to get back to.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> My CD collection is huge. Women faint at the sight of it....mainly from disappointment, as they were expecting my shelves to be chock full of their faves: hip-hop, rap with vulgar lyrics, etc;


You might consider spin-a-round shelving.


----------



## samurai

Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.1 in G Minor, Op.7; Symphony No.2 , Op.16 {"The Four Temperaments"}; Symphony No.4, Op.29 {The Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50. *All five works feature the Ole Schmidt  led London Symphony Orchestra.
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.1 in G Minor, Op.7 and Symphony No.2, Op.16 {"The Four Temperaments"}, *both performed by the Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra under Theodore Kuchar's baton. 
This time around, at least, I found Schmidt's traversals of Nielsen *1* and *2* to be more impassioned and expressive than those of Kuchar.
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50, *both featuring Michael Schonwandt at the helm of the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. In my estimation, these are two of the greatest readings of two of the most passionate symphonies ever written in the twentieth century.
Pyotr Chaikovskii--*Symphony No.1 in G Minor, Op.13 {"Winter Dreams"}; Symphony No.2 in C Minor, Op.17 {"Litttle Russian"} and Symphony No.3 in D Major, Op.29 {"Polish"}.* All three works feature Igor Markevitch and the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> Rachamaninov, The Elegiac Piano Trios. I will only say WOW!!!!
> View attachment 46238


Yes indeed. Borodin Trio's good on Chandos, too.:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 11 in E major, D. 353* (Op. posth. 125/2)
Coull Quartet









This sort of zipped by before I had much chance to notice it.


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is my favourite {long thumb} comment in the world. :lol:


A harmless fetish.


----------



## Blake

Barshai's Shostakovich: _Symphony 5._ Some powerful stuff.


----------



## realdealblues

Just picked this one up today 2nd hand...never heard either of these two works before. Very different...but I like it.

View attachment 46659


Copland: In The Beginning, The Second Hurricane
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Chorus Pro Musica
Martha Lipton


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> NBC Symphony Orchestra, bunch of singers, all conducted by *Toscanini in a good performance of Verdi's Requiem*.


May I say, *Smoking Good*?


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op.41

Hanus Barton on piano with the Apollon Quartet: Martin Valek, violin -- Vladimir Kroupa, viola -- Pavel Verner, cello -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass


----------



## Weston

*Walton: Partita for orchestra*
Paul Daniel / English Northern Philharmonia









A partita with only three sections? That's all Walton needed here. More might have worn me out. That closing gigue is a bit of work out! The instruments toss motives back and forth like they're playing hot potato. Now I'm all fired up when I should have listened to a nocturne. No matter. I can read myself to sleep when the time comes.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Concertone for Two Violins & Orchestra in C Major, k190_
_Concerante for Flute, Oboe, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra in E Flat Major, k297b_
Chamber Orchestra of the Saare
Under the direction of Karl Ristenpart

From the liner notes:

. . . He was always an opportunist in music, if a rather pathetic one in terms of worldly success. Contrary to later aesthetics, his own artistic ability was always for sale - and, in fact, rarely was it put to work except in terms of a specific musical end. If the "deal" fell through, the music was usually dropped, often unfinished.

Mozart seldom managed to return to the incomplete works (most of which were probably far more complete in his head than on paper); his teeming mind was so prodigal of material that there was always something else to write, a new promise of performance or commission, a new acquaintance who played superbly, or sang, or led an orchestra. For these new hopes, Mozart turned out new music, and conveniently forgot the old. (So different from J.S. Bach, who saved and re-used every scrap of material he could preserve!)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Currently listening to "Grass", a Concerto for Double Bass & Orchestra by Paul Chihara. The piece was written in 1972.

Turnabout QTV-S 34572. Paul Chihara _Grass / Ceremony 1 & 3_. London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neville Marriner. Buell Neidlinger, Double Bass. 1974 Vox Productions, Inc. (vinyl record)

Yeah. You all_ think _you know what this contemporary '70s piece is about, but it's not. Not that kind of "grass" at all. Rather, the title derives from the imagery of a poem "The Mower's Song" by the sixteenth century English poet Andrew Marvell.

My mind was once the true survey 
Of all these meadows fresh and gay, 
And in the greenness of the grass 
Did see its hopes as in a glass; 
When Juliana came, and she 
What I do to the grass, does to my thoughts and me. 

The composer comments: "'Grass' is, I think, a very sad composition, a sort of orchestral requiem, and it dwells largely within a private world of personal associations and images. It is in five movements, played without pause.
"As a concerto, it makes heavy demands on the soloist, both technically and compositionally."

All I can say is that Neidlinger _smokes_ this piece. A stunning performance.


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> *Lloyd Webber* _Requiem_
> - Placido Domingo, tenor; Sarah Brightman, soprano; Paul Miles-Kingston, treble; Winchester Cathedral Choir (dir.: Martin Neary); James Lancelot, organ; English CO; Lorin Maazel conducting (EMI)
> 
> "I don't know what place it will find in the music of today, but to me it is the most personal of all my compositions" said *Andrew Lloyd Webber* of his *Requiem*. Dedicated to his father, it draws together many influences and currents - such as the English choral tradition, to composers such as Puccini, Prokofiev and Britten, to the beats of rock and Latin American music.
> 
> Thematically its just as unified as the Fantastique, the initial _Kyrie_ tune goes right through it. The ending is a surprise - crashing chords from the organ coming after a quiet passage that you'd think it the ending. It got me quite by surprise on this listen, although its been just a couple of weeks since I've last heard it.
> 
> To talk to the role which Lorin Maazel played in this recordings, the composer pays tribute to him, putting him at the top of his list of acknowledgements: * "I should especially like to record my thanks to Lorin Maazel for his advice and help throughout the recording of the Requiem." *


If nothing else, you've got to respect a guy for having the courage to record this. Something like that could ruin a guy's reputation.


----------



## brotagonist

I really did want to give the Sessions symphony cycle a second go-through, but I got sidetracked by Saariaho 

She uses a lot of the same musical language that I know from the Darmstadt School. I can hear Kagel, Nono, perhaps Takemitsu and others channelled through her music. I notice that there are quite a few comments (on YT) suggesting that she is somewhat cliché, rehashing a lot of earlier composers. I guess I sort of just said the same thing, but she does seem to add enough to make it very interesting.

Today, I tried:

Lichtbogen (



)
Die Zauberlaterne (



)

Unfortunately, the performers are not indicated.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky*




























Dmitry Yablonsky and the Russian State Symphony Orchestra serving up all kind of fierce with the way he does "Russia Under the Mongolian Yoke."

SuperCinemascope, larger-than-life Prokofiev-- just the right size.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Flute Sonatas - Aurele Nicolet, flute, Karl Richter, harpsichord


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, String Quartet in D minor, 'Death and the Maiden' (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## aleazk

Morton Feldman - _For Stefan Wolpe_ (youtube: 



)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A sunny morning for this most sunny of Mahler's symphonies, in this classic recording by George Szell. The Lieder are lovely too, and though Von Stade doesn't quite capture their deeper side as Baker does, her bright, fresh, youthful tone is very welcome nonetheless.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt, Années de pèlerinage, deuxième année: Italie, No. 5 - Petrarch Sonnet No. 104; Années de pèlerinage, troisième année, No. 4 - Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este; Mephisto Waltz No. 1
(Jorge Bolet).


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


L.v. *Beethoven*, 
Complete String Quartets
Belcea Quartet
ZigZag Territories / OuThere Music

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Beethoven @OutHereMusic @NaxosMusicLib Long been wanting to sink my ears into this, "our" quartet's LvB


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.216 in C Minor

Roy Goodman directing the Brandenburg Consort with Rachel Brown on flute


----------



## Oskaar

*OHZAWA: Piano Concerto No. 3, 'Kamikaze' / Symphony No. 3* - Conductor(s):
Yablonsky, Dmitry Orchestra(s):Russian Philharmonic Orchestra Artist(s):Saranceva, Ekaterina









Both the piano concerto and the symphony is exellent works. Ohzawa has a very rich and creative pallette. He, and the pianist Ekaterina Saranceva, will most sertainly be explored further.


----------



## brianvds

Reinhold Gliére: Harp concerto.

What a marvelously fresh and pleasant little work this is! I should look into his other work...


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 46687


Nielsen: Symphony No. 1
Michael Schonwandt/Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande 
* Bach: Cantatas, BWV 82, 178, 102*









Listening to good performances of Bach cantatas is something of the most relaxing and soul-rewarding I can think of, even if I am not particular religious. This is a great issue!

rewiew
classical-music.com


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-3rd and 4th symphonies performed by Abbado and the COE.......increasingly enjoying the symphonies of Schubert, particularly the 9th... and this recording does nothing to detract from the attractions of these great works!


----------



## Oskaar

*Boccherini: Sinfonie Op. 35, Nos. 2, 4 & 5 - Vol. 3* - Accademia Strumentale Italiana & Giorio Bernasconi









Boccherini is sailing up as one of my favourites from the classical era, not far behind Haydn and Mozart. He has an elegancy, gentleness and kind of style security, still creativity in his music, that appeals to me. This is a fine record. I especially like the spartane but loveley sequences of plucked strings integrated in the sinfonias.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Pulcinella, Orpheus
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Vasks

_Dutch treats_

*van Bree - Overture to "Le Bandit" (van Steen/NM)
Hol - Symphony #2 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Oskaar

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6* - Valery Gergiev - London Symphony Orchestra









Watching many live performances of Gergiev on youtube, I have learned to appreciate him as a good, but uneven conductor.
Mahler 6 is a big task, but i think he and London Symphony Orchestra get away with it fairly successfully. This is a live performance


----------



## Vaneyes

*Delius*: Orchestral Music, w. Beecham (rec.1956/7), Mackerras et al (rec.1991).


----------



## brotagonist

I'm going through my albums: Vaughan Williams' Symphony 5, with Norfolk Rhapsody 1 and Lark Ascending, performed by Haitink and the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I haven't had deep connections to RVW in the past. I seem to do well with Haitink; he might be the key for me in enjoying this symphony this morning. Familiarity (this is a second playing since I first started keeping track about 18 months ago) is definitely helping me get over preconceived notions about the composer.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jean Sibeleus (1865-1957): Tone Poems. Very satisfying music, good recording.


----------



## millionrainbows

science said:


> If nothing else, you've got to respect a guy for having the courage to record this. Something like that could ruin a guy's reputation.


And if nothing else, you've got to respect Sid's courage for being caught listening to this.


----------



## Oskaar

*Carter: Concerto, 3 Occasions; Knussen: Songs Without Voices++* - Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center - London Sinfonietta









On this record; challenging, but quite rewarding music in smaller portions.


----------



## Oskaar

*Villa-Lobos: Melodia Sentimental* - Krzysztof Meisinger (guitar)/ Academy of St Martin in the Fields / José Maria Florêncio









Lovely relaxed guitarmusic from the spanish master, sensitively performed by Meisinger. (The preludes)
The concerto has more viril latino passion, but also quiet lyrical moments of great beauty.
The melodia sentimental is a tango-like? - or bossa nova? orchestral and guitar piece.


----------



## Oskaar

*BLOCH, E.: Violin Concerto / LEES, B.: Violin Concerto*
Conductor(s): Williams, John McLaughlin
Orchestra(s): Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra
Artist(s): Oliveira, Elmar









The Bloch concerto ia a reflective, quite calm work, here great interpretated by Oliveira.
The Lees concerto is a bit more intense an jumpy, but very rich and varied, also brilliantly performed.
I think both concertos are good representative violin concertos from the mid 20th century


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carl Nielsen

Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7
Symphony No. 6, FS 116*
Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony [Decca, 1989]










*Paul Hindemith: Orchestral Works Vol 5

Requiem "When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd": Prelude*
Werner Andreas Albert, Sydney Symphony Orchestra [cpo, 1993]


----------



## Morimur

*Ustad Ali Akbar Khan - Signature Series Vol. 1 - 4 (4 CD)*










Signature Volume 1: The Signature Series is a reissue program of Ali Akbar Khan's Connoisseur Society works, remastered and repackaged with historically updated notes. He is accompanied by Mahapurush Misra on tabla, one of Khan's most spirited collaborators. The exemplary recording combines the night raga "Chandranandan," "Gauri Manjari" (an experimental composition), and "Jogiya Kalingra." They are performances to return to again and again.

Signature Volume 2: The Signature Series is a reissue program of Ali Akbar Khan's Connoisseur works, remastered and repackaged with historically updated notes. Khan is accompanied by Mahapurush Misra on tabla, one of his most spirited collaborators. The exemplary recording blends "Medhavi," "Khammaj," and "Bhairavi Bhatiyar." They are performances to return to again and again. - Ken Hunt.

Signature Volume 3 (Amazon Review): Originally released by Connoisseur Society during the early 70's on vinyl, this legacy is now available on CD for a new generation of listeners to discover. The gat in Raga Marwa allows us to enjoy once again the wonderfully brilliant tabla accompaniment of the late Mahaparush Misra. Khansahib explores this raga and reveals it's beauty with his graceful slides and embellishments on the sarod. Misra Shivaranjani is remarkable as well! After a short introduction we begin the journey. Subtle and seductive - It's hard not to become engrossed in this one. Tie it all up with the gifted, insightful and uncanny tabla accompaniment of Shankar Ghosh and you've got a great package. Absolutely one of my favorites! A "must" for lovers of Indian music. - Gary L. Salamone.

Signature Volume 4: When Ali Akbar Khan was still young he would help Nikhil Banerjee prepare for the arduous study regime of Allauddin Khan, who was Ali Akbar Khan's father as well as Nikhil Banerjee's guru. Years later Ali Akbar Khan would play with the sitarist some nine years his junior and this sarod-sitar jugalbandi is an example of the heights they could achieve as this unexpected unearthing proves. It has a rare, essential beauty. Evidently his clandestine visits paid off handsomely.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Weber: Piano Sonatas 1 and 2
Chopin: Tarentella, Op.43 Noel Mewton-Wood
Schubert: Auf dem Strom Peter Pears/Dennis Brain/Noel Mewton-Wood
Beethoven: An di ferne Geliebte Peter Pears/Noel Mewton-Wood

Sousa: The Stars and Stripes For Ever March
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile
Clarke arr. Wood: Trumpet Voluntary (Solo trumpet: William Long)
Nicolai: "The Merry Wives of Windsor" Overture
Sibelius: Valse Triste
Massenet: Under the Lime-Trees (from "Scenes Alsaciennes")
Chabrier: Marche Joyeuse Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

Hill: Waiata Poi
Speaks: On the Road to Mandalay
Hatton: Simon the Cellarer
Wallace: Old Father Thames
Stuart: The Bandelero
McCall: Boots
Murray: I'll Walk Beside You Peter Dawson (Bass-Baritone) with Orchestra/Piano

A fascinating disc of Noel Mewton-Wood, a very fine pianist who, tragically, took his own life in 1953 aged only 31. His recordings were all too few, and nearly all for small companies. The Weber and Chopin items were made for Decca in 1941, and these are decent transfers of very poor discs (Decca's wartime pressings, using reconstituted shellac are notoriously bad), the playing is good, and one longs for more of his discs for Nixa to be issued. The remainder are from a BBC recital given in January 1953. The Schubert begins beautifully, Mewton-Wood and Dennis Brain creating the perfect atmosphere..........then Peter Pears comes in. Oh well. I recall someone once describing the bandleader Harry Roy as singing in a "strangulated tenor", and this, it seems to me, is a perfect description of Pears' voice. Let us move swiftly on. The Barbirolli LP is an old favourite that I bought when I was 12, I loved it then, I love it now. It was especially pleasant to hear "The Dance of the Hours", hadn't heard it for ages, but what fun it is! Then to Peter Dawson, what a singer, fresh, open, breezy, with a totally natural sound to his voice, and never sounding forced.........a splendid antidote to Peter Pears!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've mentioned the Mackerras Schubert Fifth earlier in the week; and I just have to enthuse about it again. The first movement is played with such poise and expressive elegance on period instruments that it's just. . . just. . . <deep exhalation of air>. . . soooo wonderful. I'm listening to it on repeat at work over and over again like a total addict. I really loved-- and still do of course-- the 70's EMI Karajan/BPO Schubert's Fifth--- but this has a lightness and delicateness to it that I never even imagined.

You can hear it here:


----------



## Bas

Listening of the past day (some continuation today):

Ludwig van Beethoven - Diabelli Variations
By Andreas Staier [fortepiano], on Harmonia Mundi









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Sonatas no. 8, no. 10, no. 11
By Christopher Eschenbach









Franz Schubert - Goethe Lieder
By Gerald Moore [piano], Dieter Fischer Dieskau [bariton], on Deutsche Gramophone









And from then on, continued today (and probably tomorrow) I began listening all Haydn's London Symphonies:

Joseph Haydn - London Symphonies
By The Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum [dir.], on Deutsche Grammophone









Remarkable were no. 88 and 104, thus far!


----------



## opus55

CPE Bach: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
_Salzburg Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra 
Lee, Yoon K._


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Seven Last Words (orchestral version) (Paul Angerer; Orchestra da Camera di Padova e del Veneto).


----------



## cwarchc

10 & 11 from this box set








Now moved onto this


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 69, 89, 91.*

I finally made it through the Naxos complete Haydn symphonies. I'd have to say, Haydn has kept my attention all the way through. Now it's time for some second listens.


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms piano concerti








from my new disk I just purchased.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11










Listening through Naxos Music Library


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 62 "Come now, Saviour of the heathens"

For the 1st Sunday in Advent - Leipzig, 1724

Georg Christoph Biller, cond. (2010)

and

John Eliot Gardiner, cond. (2000)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 88 and 82.*


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Grosse Fuge, arranged by the composer for piano 4-hands Op. 134, Frank Zabel and Stefan Thomas, pianos. A very interesting way to hear the work -- and no intonation issues! From the Brilliant box (big pic, sorry):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bartok: The Wooden Prince/Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.21/Landler Op.171 Leon Fleisher

Bartok's "Wooden Prince" ballet is new to me and I absolutely adore it, what a wonderful piece of music, and what a fabulous performance. The Music for Strings etc. is a very good performance too, though the dog that I'm dog sitting didn't like the end of the second movement, she emitted a lot of growls and then began barking! I told her off, I'm dashed if I'm going to adjust my listening just because she's suddenly decided to become a critic! She was much happier with Leon Fleisher playing Schubert, and I was very happy with it, he is a terrific pianist and puts as much thought and care into the Landler as he does into the Sonata, this is a *very* good disc.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alban Berg

Wein, Weib und Gesang, waltz for orchestra, Op. 333*
Boston Symphony Chamber Players: Joseph Silverstein, Max Hobart, Burton Fine, Jules Eskin, Gilbert Kalish, Jerome Rosen

*Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel'*
Anne-Sophie Mutter; Chicago Symphony Orchestra, James Levine

From the Alban Berg box, two rather contrasting works.










and finally...

*Haydn - String Quartet No. 25 in C major, Op. 20 No. 2 Hob. III:32 (1772)*
Quatuor Mosaïques [Naïve, 1990]

I do like that fugal finale


----------



## Alfacharger

I've been listening to this cd quite often recently. The "Cow Pat" works (I love RVWs Cow Pat music) are workman like but the Piano Concerto is astonishing. Bela Bartok thought very highly of the concerto.


----------



## Valkhafar

Schubert: Winterreise.
Jonas Kaufmann.


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Clarinet Concerto No.10 in B Flat

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Kalman Berkes, clarinet


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Major, KV 331

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## crmoorhead

A long time since I have visited here. I'm currently listening to:

Macbeth by Verdi from the EMI Verdi boxed set
Piano Concerto No. 1 and Concerto-Symphonie by Prokofiev
Symphony No.37 by Mozart from the Pinnock boxed set as well as Piano Concerto No. 24 by Ashkenazy


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Yes. Again.



















Lots of old favorites today...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And once more, again.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

With all the "dissing" of Haydn recently, I felt the need to defend him... if only to myself. The Minkowski set presents Haydn in a raw French HIP manner. I quite love it... although I won't give up the more "stately" performances by Collin Davis and Beecham.










Right now I'm listening to Shosty's quartets which I haven't heard in some time. The "music for the drawer" he called them... works too personal or "formalist" or "Western" or "Modernist" for the tastes of the Soviets with their utilitarian ideas of art. One wonders how much more Shosty might have achieved (including more operas!) if he were not forced to labor under these butt-heads.


----------



## brotagonist

I went for a drive and a jog, so I didn't have music during the day, just beautiful scenery and sunshine  Now, I'm treating myself to one of my favourite albums...









Korea : Instrumental Music of the Classical Tradition, performed by the ensemble: Jong Nong Ak Oho.

I cannot praise this album too highly. It is simply celestial 

If you want to hear the longest of the three tracks, over 52 minutes in length:


----------



## Weston

*Bartok: Cantata Profana, BB.100, Sz.94, "The Nine Enchanted Stags"*
John Tomlinson / The Chicago Symphony Orchestra









I --

ghhk -- -

I'll try to write about this tomorrow.  It's too stunning. I've never heard anything quite like this.


----------



## Mahlerian

Chin: El aliento de la sombra









An early electroacoustic piece by composer Unsuk Chin, the CD release of which in 1996 was the earliest release of any of her music. Chin, who studied with Ligeti, has written a good deal of music featuring electronics, and a handful of pieces for electronics alone. Here the music resonates with detuned bell sounds and all manner of interesting effects, used very effectively to fashion a narrative-like structure.


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé


----------



## brotagonist

I like Unsuk Chin. Both she and Kaija Saariaho are making a lot of modern music that I like a lot. I listened to Chin earlier this year and was most impressed. I need to listen more!

And I am going to listen to Bartók's Wooden Prince, too, Weston. Finally.


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Symphony No. 3
_Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini_


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Psalms Of David" (Anglican Chant c.1850) - David Willcocks, cond.


----------



## aleazk

Giacinto Scelsi - big playlist on youtube


----------



## Badinerie

Need something sweet this morning.


----------



## billberry

Mahler Symphonie No 7...Simon Rattle & The City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Gorecki Symphony No 3 & Part Spiegel im Spiegel


----------



## Badinerie

Ohh Ive woke up!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 4 in D Major (The London Haydn Quartet).









Ludwig van Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 132 in A minor (Artis-Quartett Wien).


----------



## SimonNZ

following Weston:

Bartok's Cantata Profana - György Lehel, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Andrew Marriner may not be the most famous of clarinetists but gives here a most lovely performance of Mozart's beautiful clarinet concerto (the slow movement surely one of the most sublime moments in all music). Jane Glover conducts the London Mozart Players and the concerto is coupled to no less recommendable versions of the Clarinet Quintet and the Oboe Quartet with the Chillingarian Quartet and Gordon Hunt on oboe.


----------



## dgee

Warming up a chilly evening with this charmer. Sexy cover, which is kinda funny as it's waaay less hot and heavy than Schreker's Ferne Klang or Gezeichneten (rawr!)


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphony No.1 - Arthur Fagen, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Freitas Branco: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2: Symphony No. 2 - After A Reading of Guerra Junqueiro - Artificial Paradises* - Cassuto, Alvaro • Ireland RTE National Symphony Orchestra









Branco is new to me, but a very interresting found. Very good record.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-3rd and 4th symphonies performed by Abbado and the COE.......increasingly enjoying the symphonies of Schubert, particularly the 9th... and this recording does nothing to detract from the attractions of these great works!


'quoting' my own post which could appear egotistical to some!-since the arrival of this recording yesterday I have repeatedly listened to it and it is quite something-the sense of 'poise' inherent in the andante of the 4th is literally quite stunning -my admiration for Schubert continues to grow-even to the point where I ended up reading an on line 'essay' by Roger Scruton.

But this morning-the long awaited arrival of the Harnoncourt Beethoven symphony recordings!


----------



## Oskaar

*BRUCKNER, A.: Symphony No. 4, "Romantic" *(Aachen Symphony, Bosch)









I have not heard many versions of this symphony, so not much to compare with, but I find this quite appealing. Marcus Bosch does a good job weaving it all together in a good symphony, but not among Bruckners best in my oppinion.


----------



## Vasks

_a little licentious Ligeti_


----------



## realdealblues

Gearing up for this weekends "Saturday Symphony" by listening to all my recordings of...

*Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rheinish"*

So far this week:

View attachment 46746


Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra [1949]

View attachment 46747


George Szell/The Cleveland Orchestra [1960]

View attachment 46748


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic [1960]

View attachment 46749


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra [1984]

Still have a few more to go and will choose whichever one is left for my Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar*, *RVW*, *Delius*, English String Music, w. SoL/NPO/Halle/Barbirolli (rec.1962 - '66).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Wooden Prince.*









Then on to the *Cantata Profana*, to see what all the buzz is about.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Espresso'd-Up This Morning on the Prokofiev Express*









Third Symphony, first movement. Love that terrifyingly Hitchcockesque begining. Something Bernard Herrmann would be proud of. _Stellar engineer-job_.









Diaghilev _redivivus_: _Le Pas D'Acier_, the_ Love for Three Oranges_-- charming, spirited light drama. Fantastic-sounding acoustic as well.









First Symphony. Levine plays it with the panache of the _Candide Overture_. Absolute rollicking fun.


----------



## Orfeo

*Andrey Petrov*
Symphony "The Time of Christ."
-N. Korneva, vocal soloist.
-The Chamber Chorus & Chorus of the RTV Company "Petersburg."
-The Academic Symphony Orchestra of the St. Petersburg Philharmonic/A. Dmitriev.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Violin Concerto (1969).*
The Wind of Siberia, Theme et Variations, & Capriccio on English Themes.
-Victor Pikaizen, violin(*).
-The Odense Symphony Orchestra/Edward Serov(*).
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Yevgeny Svetlanov*
Siberian Fantasy.
Piano Concerto in C Minor (1976).*
Prelude (Symphonic Reflections).
-Yevgeny Svetlanov, piano (*).
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich(*).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Andrei Eshpay*
Symphony no. V (1987).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Leonid Polovinkin*
Piano works (Suite "Dzuba", Danse Lyrique, Sonata no. IV, Suite "Les Attraits", etc.).
-Anait Karpova, piano.


----------



## brotagonist

Unsuk Chin : Piano Concerto




No performers indicated.

My morning wake-me-up


----------



## Oskaar

*Copland: Piano Concerto - The Tender Land (Suite); Old American Songs* - Stampley, Nathaniel, baritone • St. Charles Singers, Choir • Hanson, Robert, Conductor • Elgin Symphony Orchestra • Pasternack, Benjamin, piano • Hunt, Jeffrey, tenor









Copland is really a favourite in his genre, and among amarican 20th century composers.
Fine collections of works on this, once again, brilliant naxos issue


----------



## opus55

Bach: Lute Suites (arranged for guitar) BWV 996 and others


----------



## brotagonist

I really like this one, too:

Unsuk Chin : Xi





It's reminiscent of a lot of the great 'new music' of the middle of the last century. She has a new album on DG (her second) with Myung-Whun Chung conducting 3 concertos: I don't like the price _at all_, but I think I'll buy it  While I like the electronic music of Xi, I think the concertos are what I want to add to my collection.


----------



## Oskaar

*Ravel, Shostakovich: Piano Trios* - Trio Mondrian




















​
Ravel Piano trio in a minor
Shostakovich Piano trio no. 2 in e minor op. 67

Two very fine trios, and the performance is great. My favourite of these trios is Shostakovich`s. I think that one is a small masterwork!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Mysterie de l'instant.*

Boy, the sounds this man gets from an orchestra .


----------



## millionrainbows

I need some sleep...


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky








Why feel the need to listen to Stravinsky _or_ Tchaikovsky when you can listen to both at the same time?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky
> View attachment 46766
> 
> 
> Why feel the need to listen to Stravinsky _or_ Tchaikovsky when you can listen to both at the same time?


This man gets the laurels.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm winding up with Unsuk Chin for now with her Violin Concerto (likely the Montréal Symphony version, I presume) that just finished (very nice!) and (currently playing) Rocaná (Room of Light), likely taken from the same Nagano recording. I like how she manages to stay within the 20th Century art music tradition, while adding elements of Korean art music. The playing of the violin in the VC sounded very Korean in places.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos. 56 and 57.*


----------



## brotagonist

Sounds like an idea... well, not a fairy's kiss, but Stravinsky/Tchaikovsky 

I selected (on Naxos) Neeme Järvi and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.

I'm still in the Prologue: it sounds very Stravinskian so far. I don't hear Tchaikovsky yet, that I can tell... oh, yes, there come those very Tchaikovskian strings


----------



## Oskaar

*VIEUXTEMPS, H.: Violin Concertos Nos. 2 and 3*

Conductor(s):
Burkh, Dennis

Orchestra(s):
Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra

Artist(s):
Keylin, Misha














​
These two consertos are masterworks! Fine performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg: Peer Gynt suites, Holberg Suite.*


----------



## Oskaar

Renaud Capuçon / Yannick Nézet-Séguin / Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra 
* Beethoven, Korngold: Violin Concertos*




















​
The Beethoven concerto is quite good. The Korngold concerto is a stunning masterpeace!
Lovely cd issue with Capuçon in good form


----------



## Weston

realdealblues said:


> Gearing up for this weekends "Saturday Symphony" by listening to all my recordings of...
> 
> *Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rheinish"*
> 
> Still have a few more to go and will choose whichever one is left for my Saturday Symphony.


I keep reading about the Saturday Symphony tradition here, but I'm out of the loop or perhaps not invited. Is this a group I am perhaps not involved in? Sounds like a reading club, but with music.


----------



## realdealblues

Weston said:


> I keep reading about the Saturday Symphony tradition here, but I'm out of the loop or perhaps not invited. Is this a group I am perhaps not involved in? Sounds like a reading club, but with music.


It's open to anyone.

Each Friday I post the next Symphony from the TC 150 Most Recommended Symphonies thread. This will the 54th week which happens to be Schumann's 3rd Symphony. So tomorrow I'll post it in the Orchestral Music section of the forum.

Simply pick a recording of the Symphony of the week and post which one you will be listening to over the weekend. You don't have to listen on Saturday, it's more of a weekend thing. Then afterwards if you want you can comment on the recording you chose, whether you liked it or whether you liked the Symphony in general or not.

The idea was just to get people listening, to enjoy their favorites or discover new works or discover new recordings or dig out old favorites. It's just for fun.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I keep reading about the Saturday Symphony tradition here, but I'm out of the loop or perhaps not invited. Is this a group I am perhaps not involved in? Sounds like a reading club, but with music.


Secret club. Members only. You have to know the password. We wouldn't want just _anybody_ getting in...


----------



## Oskaar

*Menotti, Barber: Violin Concerti / Ricci, Clark, Pacific Sym*Release Date: 12/17/1993

Performer: Ruggiero Ricci 
Conductor: Keith Clark 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Pacific Symphony Orchestra




















​
*"A sleeper in relation to the Barber (the Menotti) and an enduring hit in the case of the unfairly neglected Menotti."* - MusicWeb International

I dont agree that the Menotti concert is a sleeper in any way, i find it a real gem, and a welcomming surprise, but of course... the Barber concert rank up there among the best for me also.
Outstanding interpretations by Ricci and Pacific Symphony Orchestra
A bit dated sound, but not much ( But the average sound revolution of the last 20 years is amazing )


----------



## realdealblues

Another Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rheinish"

View attachment 46779


Rafael Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

And since I was under Rafael Kubelik on my ipod, I decided to throw this one on...

View attachment 46781


Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've never heard Karajan so spirited with Dvorak. _Such_ fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*


----------



## Oskaar

*Schnittke: String Trio; Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No 1, 5 Melodies*
Performer: Walter Küssner, Kolja Blacher, Johannes Moser, Vassili Lobanov

[



















​
Outstanding record!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 132 in A minor (Artis-Quartett Wien).


----------



## senza sordino

Borrowed from my local library this CD
A terrific version of the *Berg violin concerto*. I have a new appreciation for this concerto now after listening to this. It makes my Gidon Kramer version seem very pale by comparison. This version has more drama, tension and more conviction.
And the *Beethoven violin concerto* was pretty good too, and I've heard this one a lot.


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with Schubert-Andras Schiff, Piano Sonatas D157/664/459


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 63 "Christians, engrave this day"

For Christmas Day - Weimar, 1714

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (2002)

and

Karl Richter, cond. (1972)


----------



## Valkhafar

Bach: Cantatas, BWV 7, 20, 30, 39, 75, 167.
John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*L. v Beethoven

String Quartet #12 In E Flat, Op. 127
String Quartet #16 In F, Op. 135*

Quartetto Italiano [Philips, rec. 1968]

I will forever be in the debt of the Quartetto Italiano, Alban Berg Quartet and the Quatuor Talich for my introduction to Beethoven's string quartet oeuvre. In those pre-CD, pre-internet days I acquired what LP discs I could on successive summer trips in the early 80s to Bauermeisters booksellers in Edinburgh, more or less according to what stock that fine emporium happened to have in. So it was the Alban Berg Quartet for Op 127 & 135, the Talich Quartet for Op 130 & 133 and the Italians for all the rest. It wasn't until the Italian Quartet reissues on CD that I got hold of the 'missing' Italian (and Talich) recordings (actually I still don't have the Talich Op 18's).

Here are two of my favourites - the Quartetto Italiano are totally secure in these great quartets, and they are very well recorded even by today's standards.



> 'The Quartetto Italiano's Beethoven cycle has long been among the most consistently satisfying and important contributions to the recording annals of these works... Intonation and ensemble balance are impeccable throughout; and the matter of tempos aside, interpretively the Italiano's readings, especially in the slow movements... their Lento assai from the op. 135 Quartet No. 16, with its aching suspensions questing to resolve, is as mournful as it is elegiac... [This] is one of the classics and stands as an enduring legacy to this great ensemble.
> Jerry Dubins, FANFARE


----------



## TurnaboutVox

oskaar said:


> The Beethoven concerto is _*quite*_ good. The Korngold concerto is a stunning masterpeace!


Agree about the Korngold concerto, but "...the Beethoven [ ] is 'quite good.' " !  Did you mean the performance, or the concerto itself?

*Beethoven

String Quartet16 in F, Op135*
Quatuor Talich - [Caliope, 1977]

Another approach to Beethoven, and another very fine performance.










*Britten

Simple Symphony Op. 4 (version for string quartet)*
Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1991]


----------



## KenOC

J.C. Bach's Cello Concerto in C minor. Actually, it seems this is a 20th-century forgery by Henri Casadesus, but it's pretty good! If you like cello concertos, give it a listen. On YouTube, the first movement:






The other two movements:


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> Secret club. Members only. You have to know the password. We wouldn't want just _anybody_ getting in...


Then we should change the password because 'symphony' is not that difficult to guess!


----------



## brotagonist

Passing the record store, I decided to have a brief look. Within a couple of minutes, I had spent $5.










Shostakovich : Symphony 10 / Mussorgsky-Shostakovich : Songs and Dances of Death
Lloyd, Jansons/Philadelphia O

I've already got Shipway's performance of Symphony 10 (a second version of this symphony is not excessive  ), but I was intrigued by the Shostakovich orchestrations of Mussorgsky's songs, that DSCH later used for his Symphony 14.


----------



## Guest

This set provided some nice company (along with my wife...) on a road trip to Southern CA today.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*David Diamond*
_Symphony No 2
Symphony No 4
Concerto for Small Orchestra_
Seattle Symphony (Symphonies 2 and 4)
New York Chamber Symphony (Concerto for Small Orchestra)
Gerard Schwarz conducting

From the liner notes:

Despite his divergence from many of the modernistic paths concert music has taken in the last half century, David Diamond (b.1915) may be considered a member of that most insurgent band of revolutionaries: an artist who remains true to his own vision, disregarding pressures both subtle and overt to conform to the fashion of the day.

It is with evident pleasure, on this 75th anniversary of his birth (July 9, 1990), that Diamond acknowledges that his own brand of tonal music continues to attract new, appreciative audiences; "I still feel that, as Schoenberg himself said, tradition is everything, because it's constantly renewable. Indeed, in 1949 Schoenberg and I were discussing the 12-note technique and whether I should have taken a course in it with him. He said to me, "Why do you need to? You're a new Bruckner . . . I never meant [the technique] for everybody."


----------



## GreenMamba

Yashiro Piano Concerto, Okada, Yuasa/Ulster Orch.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently:










Earlier today:


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Pilgrimage To Santiago" - Philip Pickett, cond.










Beethoven's Consecration Of The House Overture - Otto Klemperer, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tchaikovsky's oft underrated Manfred Symphony in a terrific performance conducted by Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## SimonNZ

Purcell's Dido And Aeneas - Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

TurnaboutVox said:


> Agree about the Korngold concerto, but "...the Beethoven [ ] is 'quite good.' " !  Did you mean the performance, or the concerto itself?


I meen the concerto itself. First of all I will say that experiencing music is highly subjective, so it may not be Beethoven, it may be *ME*.
I have occationaly admitted here in the forum that I have *BIG* problems with Beethovens symphonies. It is still so. I think it is because of a kind of schizofrenia and struggle in the middle of two eras, the classic and romantic.
And I think Beethoven struggled with, maybe not schizofrenia, but psychological and personal problems that was reflected in much of his music. That can make interresting and masterfull music, and did so in Beethovens case. So I have no problem in seeing his genious.
BUT since I struggle with psychological problems myself, I *may* be sensitive for elements in his symphonies, the fact is that they have a ripping effect on my stomack, I feel kind of cut in pieces inside. That has nothing to do with emotions, just a fysic effect. I find him also "hammering" repeativly on tones and short phrases with the same effect.

That was his symphonies, and that was not the question. 
His violin cocerto? That is a "kind" work, it dont make me physicly ill. But I just dont find it as good as Korngold and Barber and several others. That is subjective, and may change according to time, mood, season, weather ++ But I must say that while exploring new music, I for the time beeing find lot that surpass Beethoven in most genres. But the best of his his piano sonatas is hard too beat.


----------



## Oskaar

*Bax: Symphony No. 6; Into the Twilight; Summer Music*

Conductor(s):
Lloyd-Jones, David

Orchestra(s):
Royal Scottish National Orchestra














​
Bax is a very interresting composer, and the 6th symphony is a real treasure. Magic, adventurous landscapes, and intense colourfull moods and moodchanges. I find that Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra does a very good performance here. The two other works, Into the Twilight and Summer Music does not reach the quality of the symphony


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Tafelmusik - Production II
Quartet in D minor for Recorder, two Flutes, & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## Oskaar

Brentano String Quartet / Lois Martin / Peter Serkin 
* Charles Wuorinen: Scherzo; String Quartet No. 1; Viola Variations; Piano Quintet No. 2*














​
Very exiting discovery!


----------



## Morimur

*Ali Akbar Khan & L. Subramaniam - (1993) Duet*










A near-perfect example of the classical duet, this superb live concert features star violinist L. Subramaniam and tabla drummer Zakir Hussein.


----------



## sdtom

This is the one I'm working on reviewing
Tom


----------



## Jeff W

Was in a Schubert mood to start with, so I listened to Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Of my Schubert Symphony sets, this one seems to be the one I turn to to the most often...









I heard 'Summer' on the radio last night (no idea who the performers were...) and had to give Vivaldi's 'Four Seasons' a listen. Simon Standage played the solo violin while Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert. Also included were two other concertos. One was for oboe and violin, RV 548 (Standage played the violin with David Reichenberg joining him on the oboe) and the other was for two violins, RV 516 (Standage and Elizabeth Wilcock were the soloists).









An oddball pick, I went with this disc of two Salieri concertos and one of his two symphonies. The first is a concerto for violin, oboe and cello with some wonderful back and forths between the three soloists and the second is a somewhat unmemorable concerto for flute and oboe (an odd combination, in my opinion) and the symphony is a short one in D major that clocks in at around 9 minutes. Soloists were: Lajos Lencsés (oboe), János Bálint (flute), Béla Bánfalvi (violin) and Károly Botvay (cello). The Budapest Strings were under the direction of Béla Bánfalvi.









Last disc for the night was Mozart's String Quintets No. 1 & 2 (K. 174 & 406). The Chilingirian Quartet were joined by Yuko Inoue as the second violist.


----------



## Oskaar

*Baguer: Sinfonías*
Composer: Carlos Baguer 
Conductor: Gonçal Comellas 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Reina Sofia Chamber Orchestra














​
works:

Sinfonia in B flat major
Sinfonia in E flat major
Symphony no 12 in E flat major

Outstanding classical era symphonies from yet a composer unknown to me. The symphonies are delicate, melodic, quite original for the time, wonderfully balanced, and a pleasure to listen to.
Fine performance.

arkivmusic


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ravel*
_Daphnis and Chloe_
The Chorus of the Schola Cantorum 
Hugh Ross directing
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein conducting

From the liner notes:

With all its brilliant orchestration, intoxicating color, sensuous harmonies, and orgiastic rhythms, _Daphnis and Chloe _is an essentially patrician score. Ravel was a spiritual aristocrat who knew the elemental drives and could appear to give them full rein without once relaxing his mastery of form and precise craftsmanship ...

... The premiere was not especially successful and the ballet never became really popular. But the music has become a twentieth century classic. "It is not only Ravel's best work," wrote Stravinsky, "but also one of the most beautiful products of all French music."


----------



## realdealblues

Getting in one more Schumann 3rd before this weekends Saturday Symphony.

View attachment 46880


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar

*Berlioz, Chausson & Ravel: Nuits d'ete*

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz & Karl-Heinz Steffens









Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 by Hector Berlioz
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op. 19 by Ernest Chausson
Shéhérazade by Maurice Ravel


















​
What a fantastic voice!
And fantastic music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf









For some reason, I felt the urge to listen to this one...


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Brahms* - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor / H Grimaud, A. Nelsons, Barvarian Radio Symphony

*Rachmaninov* - Trio Elegaique No. 1 in G minor / Lang Lang, V. Repin, M. Maisky


----------



## brotagonist

The drone, the overtones, the squawks... they're all there. It's shrill (I couldn't listen to it twice in a row :lol: ) but marvellous.


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolai Myaskovsky*
Sonatas nos. IV, V, & IX.
Prelude & Rondo-Sonata, op. 58, Sonatine, Reminiscences, Yellowed Leaves.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.

*Anatoly Alexandrov*
Six Preludes, Sonatas nos. III & IV, A Long Forgotten Madness, Three Studies, etc.
-Hamish Milne, piano.

*Felix Blumenfeld*
Sonata-Fantasy, op. 46, Nocturne-Fantasy, op. 20, Deux Morceaux, Deux Moments Dramatiques, etc.
-Jonathan Powell, piano.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Juvenile (Impression for Orchestra after Poem by Dostoyevsky), op. 31(*).
Sinfonietta for Strings.
-Boris Tchaikovsky, piano(*).
-Alexander Petrov, viola d'amore(*).
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Kontrapunctus: This set provided some nice company (along with my wife...) on a road trip to Southern CA today.


Road trips. . . 'speeding'. . . and Mozart.

_Ohhhhhhh yes!!!_

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Thumbs-up.


----------



## Vasks

Currier creations


----------



## Headphone Hermit

brotagonist said:


> Passing the record store, I decided to have a brief look. Within a couple of minutes, I had spent $5.


A whole $5? You rascal! :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

^ They sell all classics for $5 each (nobody, but me, seems to be buying  ). I think I should head back again this weekend


----------



## Headphone Hermit

brotagonist said:


> ^ They sell all classics for $5 each. I think I should head back again this weekend


... but only if you still have some of your birthday money left :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

^ It's coming up in mid-August


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Flute Concerto, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Oskaar

*Albrecht Mayer: Bonjour Paris*






​
Debussy:	
Préludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin
Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)

Fauré:	
Pavane, Op. 50
Sicilienne, Op. 78

Françaix:	
L'Horloge de flore
-Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Mathias Mönius

Hahn, R:	
A Chloris
-Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Mathias Mönius

Indy:	
Fantaisie sur des thèmes populaires français, Op. 31

Odermatt:	
Été, Op. 18
world-premiere recording
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Gotthard Odermatt

Ravel:	
Pavane pour une infante défunte

Satie:	
Gymnopédie No. 1


















​
*Albrecht Mayer (oboe)*

Great album with many french treasures, with Albrecht Mayer as a brilliant performer on oboe


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Berlioz: Les Troyens*









Choruses at begining and ending of Act I.









Thundering horns and choral ecstasies of the "Royal Hunt and Storm" from Act III; incidentally, the most powerfully-done rendition of this I've ever heard. The horns are pure wide-open-throttle awesome.

I can't get enough of this music. Absolutely radiant in every way.


----------



## Oskaar

Truls Mørk 
* Britten: Cello Suites 1-3*














​
_An exceptionally moving disc, and in my estimation, the finest traversal of the Britten suites yet to be recorded._
--Michael Jameson, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## jim prideaux

returned to Jansons and the Oslo Phil. recording of Dvorak 7th and 8th symphonies-when I first listened to this CD a few months ago I was less than impressed-in Oxfam the other day I bought a copy of the 'Rough Guide to Classical Music' (one cannot have enough music reference books-and this will do fine next to the bath!) and this is the recording picked out-so time to reconsider, although I cannot imagine it possibly ousting Harnoncourt in my affections my reservations about the Jansons recording may be more to do with the sound than the interpretation!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Maria Callas: "Al dolce guidami," Anna Bolena, 1958*






Maria Callas, "_Al dolce guidami_," _Anna Bolena, _1958.

That _mezza voce legato_ just _slays me_. . ._ so _sublime.


----------



## Oskaar

*Philip SAWYERS (b.1951) *
Violin Sonata No. 1 (1969) [13:46] 
Violin Sonata No. 2 (2011) [21:05] 
*Sir Edward ELGAR (1857-1934) *
Violin Sonata in e minor, Op.82 (1918) [26:46] 
Steinberg Duo (Louisa Stonehill (violin) and Nicholas Burns (piano))




















​
Interresting coupeling, and very good performances


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5










One of many box sets that I still need to digest.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Daphnis et Chloe, Haitink/Concertgebouw, 3/19/99*






_Daphnis et Chloe_, Haitink/Concertgebouw, 3/19/99

Solid.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7.*


----------



## LancsMan

*Dyson: The Canterbury Pilgrims* London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Richard Hickox on Chandos








This is the first recording of this cantata written in 1930. Very English, and totally ignoring all the latest musical developments from the continent (and England too!) Might well appeal to those who have a jaundiced view of music in the twentieth century.

It's performed well and excellently recorded (Gramophone award for recording). The award is why I purchased it - I was going through a pedantic CD buying period - if it got an award I'd buy it.

I find it somewhat unexciting - but it's pleasant listening. Thank God all English music is not like this though.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12 in C-Sharp minor; Liebestraum No. 3 in A-Flat Major; Six Etudes d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini - No. 3 in A-Flat minor, 'La Campanella'; Consolation No. 3 - Lento placido; Gnomenreigen; Un sospiro; Die Forelle - transcription after Schubert; Erlkönig - transcription after Schubert (Jorge Bolet).









A great recording, imo. Bolet has both a highly lyrical and dynamic sound and gets Liszt's creative spontaneity across very well. I'm always very impressed by how experimental and original Liszt's music is. Certainly one of the all-time greats, imo.


----------



## LancsMan

*Ravel: The Piano Concertos* Krystian Zimerman and Piere Boulez on DG








Ah! This is more like it. Some mercurial French music. Style and wit in plenty here. Excellent performance with The Cleveland Orchestra in the two handed jazzy concerto and The London Symphony Orchestra in the darker Concerto for the Left Hand.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Gounod: Faust


----------



## senza sordino

from my local library.
Brahms German Requiem. Not my usual listening habit, but I have my reasons. Borrowed from the library and not unusually one of the tracks didn't work, track five. And they put a sticker on the CD case : please be kind and rewind :lol:







I had to listen to the Berg Violin Concerto again since the CD has to be returned to the library







Also from the library BBC music magazine CD, Fiesta from 2002, lots of Latin Music








and from my own collection
Bach Am and E violin concerti, and Gubaidulina in Tempus Praesens


----------



## Headphone Hermit

brotagonist said:


> ^ It's coming up in mid-August


me too :tiphat: I always buy *myself* a present - that way, I always get something I actually want


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 64 "Behold, what a love the Father has shown to us"

For the 3rd day of Christmas - Leipzig, 1723

Karl Richter, cond. (1972)

and

John Eliot Gardiner, cond. (2000)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius*
Sir John Barbirolli & the Hallé Orchestra w/ Richard Lewis, Dame Janet Baker and Kim Borg et al.

*Richard Strauss: Thus Spake Zarathustra *
Fritz Reiner & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*The Dream' *is a piece I have been meaning to devote some time to for a while. This is my first listen to Barbirolli's interpretation and so far I am thrilled. Three excellent soloists et al, an incredible orchestra all recorded and produced/mixed gloriously.

I will need to commit myself to further listens but with a piece this beautiful, it will be a pleasure.

Fritz Reiner has officially displaced Rudolf Kempe as my preferred Strauss conductor. *Zarathustra* as presented here as phenomenal, a soundscape I can lose myself in - like a sonic cocoon. This recording doesn't betray it's age, it puts many modern recordings to shame.

I will be exploring more of Fritz Reiner in due course but for now, I am going to devour the Richard Strauss boxed set disc by disc.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Michelangelo Rossi

Toccate for Harpsichord* no 1 in C major, no 2 in A minor, no 7 in D minor
*Correnti for Harpsichord* no 3, no 6, no 10

*Toccate e corenti d'intavolatura: 
Toccatas* no. 3 in E minor, 4 in G minor, 5 in C major, 6 in G major, 8 in B Flat major, 9 in A minor, 10 in F major 
*Correnti* no. 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8 & 9

Sergio Vartolo (Harpsichord) [Naxos 2005]

At the suggestion of my son, a venture into unfamiliar baroque territory. It was the Toccata No. 7 he particularly wanted to draw my attention to, with its astonishing chromaticism.

This music is beautifully played by Sergio Vartolo and recorded on the estimable Naxos label.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Marc Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Weber: Jubel Overture
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Chabrier: Fete Polonaise London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Pijper: Symphony No.3 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

An interesting disc of live Monteux performances. The Pijper symphony was dedicated to him, written in 1926, Monteux thought highly of it and continued to programme it regularly for the rest of his life (this performance dates from 1961 and appears to be the only extant performance by Monteux), it lasts for 14 minutes and on first hearing seems to me to be a highly original, if somewhat episodic work, but I listened to it with a reasonable ammount of pleasure, and will certainly be giving it another whirl in the not too distant future. The remainder of the programme is thoroughly enjoyable, and I must make mention of the Chabrier, which is played with more swagger and panache than I've ever heard. Yay!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sir Edward Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius*
> Sir John Barbirolli & the Hallé Orchestra w/ Richard Lewis, Dame Janet Baker and Kim Borg et al.
> *The Dream' *is a piece I have been meaning to devote some time to for a while. This is my first listen to Barbirolli's interpretation and so far I am thrilled. Three excellent soloists et al, an incredible orchestra all recorded and produced/mixed gloriously.
> 
> I will need to commit myself to further listens but with a piece this beautiful, it will be a pleasure.


If you are really falling for "Gerontius", then I recommend most strongly that you investigate the 1945 Sargent recording, it's available in a magnificent transfer on Testament (£7.50 on amazon currently), you'll never hear a better Gerontius than Heddle Nash, and Dennis Noble as the Priest in Part One is about the best I know of. I think this is an essential alternative to Barbirolli's superb account, I wouldn't be without either.


----------



## Valkhafar

Bach: Motets.
Vocalconsort Berlin.
Marcus Creed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Maria Callas: Tu che la vanità (1958)*






I always love this aria from _Don Carlos_, provided its performed with the reverence and sincerity Verdi intended.


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Tafelmusik - Musica Amphion


----------



## SimonNZ

Blair - its been repeatedly asked that people not embed Youtube vids on this thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Paris Symphonies. *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Maria Agathe Szymanowska: Piano Works*

Nocturne for piano in B flat
Exercices et Préludes (20) for piano (dedicated to Zophia Chodkiewicz) 
Prelude No. 1 in F major, Vivace
Prelude No. 3 in D major, Moderato
Prelude No. 4 in G minor, Agitato
Prelude No. 6 in C major, Moderato
Caprice sur la Romance de Joconde, for piano in E major
Prelude for piano No. 9 in B flat major
Polonaise for piano in F minor (from 18 Danses de différent genre)
Mazurka No. 12 in B flar major & No. 13 in B flat major
Mazurka No. 17 in C major & No. 18 in G major
Polonaise for piano in B minor
Mazurka No. 21 in C major, No. 22 in G major, No. 23 in D major & No. 24 in D major
Nocturne for piano in A flat major ("Le Murmure")
Fantaisie for piano

Anna Ciborowska [Dux, 2004]

Well, if I hadn't known, I'd have said, unknown early Chopin works. This is quite a find.



> Szymanowska scholar Sławomir Dobrzański (2001) describes her playing and its historical significance as follows:
> 
> "Her Etudes and Preludes show innovative keyboard writing; the Nocturne in B flat is her most mature piano composition; Szymanowska's Mazurkas represent one of the first attempts at stylization of the dance; Fantasy and Caprice contain an impressive vocabulary of pianistic technique; her polonaises follow the tradition of polonaise-writing created by Michal Kleofas Ogiński. Szymanowska's musical style is parallel to the compositional starting point of Frédéric Chopin; many of her compositions had an obvious impact on Chopin's mature musical language." (from Wikipedia).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> If you are really falling for "Gerontius", then I recommend most strongly that you investigate the 1945 Sargent recording, it's available in a magnificent transfer on Testament (£7.50 on amazon currently), you'll never hear a better Gerontius than Heddle Nash, and Dennis Noble as the Priest in Part One is about the best I know of. I think this is an essential alternative to Barbirolli's superb account, I wouldn't be without either.


I'll look into this recording, thanks for the recommendation :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

One of Boulez's later major ones that I had never before heard:

Explosant-fixe
Boulez/EI


----------



## sdtom

http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/07/18/grieg-and-sibelius-conducted-by-morton-gould/

This is what I've been listening to for the last six hours while preparing my review.
Tom


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Quite a scintillating and delicious collection of Poulenc's chamber works. The music is by turns "classical", witty, polished, charming, and moving. In many ways I can imagine Poulenc (or in many cases... a composer like Stravinsky as more in the tradition of Mozart and Haydn than of their immediate Romantic predecessors.)


----------



## SimonNZ

Josquin Des Prez's Missa L'ami Baudechon - Capella Alamire, Peter Urquhart, dir.


----------



## Weston

AClockworkOrange said:


> [
> 
> *Richard Strauss: Thus Spake Zarathustra *
> Fritz Reiner & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> . . .
> Fritz Reiner has officially displaced Rudolf Kempe as my preferred Strauss conductor. *Zarathustra* as presented here as phenomenal, a soundscape I can lose myself in - like a sonic cocoon. This recording doesn't betray it's age, it puts many modern recordings to shame.
> 
> I will be exploring more of Fritz Reiner in due course but for now, I am going to devour the Richard Strauss boxed set disc by disc.


I believe this was my first recording of Zarathustra unless he recorded it more than once. It was on LP. Most of it is stunning, but I felt the opening fanfare is a little weak compared to more well known versions.



KenOC said:


> J.C. Bach's Cello Concerto in C minor. Actually, it seems this is a 20th-century forgery by Henri Casadesus, but it's pretty good! If you like cello concertos, give it a listen. On YouTube, the first movement:
> 
> . . .
> 
> The other two movements:


I would have known right off the bat it couldn't be J.C. because I like it. To me it actually sounds more like his dad.


----------



## bejart

John Field (1782-1837): Nocturne No.10 in E Minor

Miceal O'Rourke, piano


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> *Bartok: Cantata Profana, BB.100, Sz.94, "The Nine Enchanted Stags"*
> John Tomlinson / The Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 46729
> 
> 
> I --
> 
> ghhk -- -
> 
> I'll try to write about this tomorrow.  It's too stunning. I've never heard anything quite like this.


I gave this another listen tonight, this time not with headphones, to see if it still floored me. Yes, it still does, though I can handle it a bit better. Why isn't the Cantata Profana as well known as Bartok's standard repertoire? It certainly hit me with a feeling I've not experienced in a long long time, that I had stumbled onto something totally new and unique, if we can call an 84 year old work "new." It was new to me.

I haven't even tried the headline work on this album yet, The Wooden Prince , but I have a feeling it will not be this profound for me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SimonNZ said:


> Josquin Des Prez's Missa L'ami Baudechon - Capella Alamire, Peter Urquhart, dir.


LOVE that disc. It was one of my first of Medieval/Renaissance music and remains a favorite.


----------



## Guest

This hasn't been released yet (comes out August 12), but KUSC in LA played No.99 tonight--sounded great.


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92*
Christoph von Dohnanyi / The Cleveland Orchestra

View attachment 46934


After Bartok satisfied my musical wanderlust in a big way, I needed to come home to the familiar. This is almost a quirky performance though. I noticed a lot more attention to brass than I'm used to with Beethoven. That might be the brittle sound of early digital recording. On the other hand Dohnanyi doesn't quite seem to wallow in the poignancy of the 2nd movement as much as I would like, so maybe he's not so adept as a Beethoven conductor. I needed a Karajan or Bernstein for this. Sadly this is all I have of the 7th unless I go to Spotify.


----------



## Sid James

A listening session taking in *Sessions*, as well as another American great *Copland*, with *Britten* in between - and some connections!










*Sessions* 
_String Quintet_
_Canons (to the memory of Stravinsky) for string quartet
Six Pieces for Cello
String Quartet #1_
- The Group for Contemporary Music - Benjamin Hudson and Carol Zeavin, violins; Lois Martin and Jenny Douglas, violas; Joshua Gordon, cello (Naxos)

I wanted to revisit this since Blancrocher and Millionsrainbows are listening to* Sessions *as well. I like the flowing style of these works, quite unique for this type of music. There is also this sense of delicacy and filigreed patterns, a bit like the musical equivalent to Dutch lace.

The _*String Quartet #1*_ ends with a fast movement reminiscent of Copland's cowboy music, and Sessions composed this while on a ranch in Nevada. "It's a lot of fun," said the composer, "to me it brings back the smell of sagebrush…I rode horseback!" His music draws on Berg and Schoenberg too though, and like them goes back to the bedrock of chamber music, to Beethoven and Brahms. Listen to this enough and you get the same thematic unity coming out of those patterns.

The *Canon in memory of Stravinsky* is an amazing two minutes as well, in some ways the restrained dynamics and repetition brings Philip Glass to mind.










*Britten*
_Sinfonia da Requiem
Four Sea Interludes & Passacaglia (Opp. 33a & 33b)
An American Overture_
- New Zealand SO under Myer Fredman (Naxos)

"If wind and water could write music, it would sound like Ben's," said Yehudi Menuhin of Britten's music. Although the _*Four Sea Interludes *_does convey the sea so strongly, there's also other aspects such as the bells (in _Sunday Morning_) that bring to mind Mussorgsky, who influenced Britten. Another aspect is the birds, and Britten loved nature. The first house he bought in Aldeburgh had his studio on the top floor looking out over the ocean. Later, when moving inland, he had a hut at the bottom of his garden, simiilar to the ones Mahler and Grieg composed in.

*Sinfonia da Requiem *shows another side to Britten, and it was harder for me to grasp. Its quite a pared down work and has elements which are disturbing. The first movement builds up suspense in a way similar to say the opening of Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_. The middle movement starts with the trademark flutter-tonguing of flutes, an outlet of the tension which energises the percussion section to no end. The third movement brings some release and winds down the piece into silence.

Commissioned by the Japanese government but rejected by them due to the Christian title, the work was dedicated to the composer's parents and premiered in New York under Sir John Barbirolli. Its likely that Britten threw this to the Japanese as a provocation, he knew it would be rejected. But he made good use of the money, buying a car with it!

*An American Overture *shows influence of Copland, who was a friend of Britten's. When Copland visited the UK, he was a guest of Britten and later when Britten went to the USA, Copland was the host. This piece wasn't performed until after Britten's death, for he left it in the USA before returning home in 1942. Aspects of the sound, such as the trumpet floating over strings towards the start, are the same as in some of Copland's works. 










*Copland* _El Salon México_
- Detroit SO under Antal Dorati (London/Decca)

I finished with one of my favourite of *Copland's* works, _*El Salon Mexico*_. This was actually performed in the ISCM in London during the 1930's when Britten and Copland first met. Britten liked the work, and I think its likely it influenced his music. The incorporation of Latin rhythms is unique, and I just love it for that and its all round sunny aspect. Like a postcard from Mexico.



science said:


> If nothing else, you've got to respect a guy for having the courage to record this. Something like that could ruin a guy's reputation.


I think Maazel throwing his weight behind the requiem meant a lot to Lloyd Webber. So too Placido Domingo and his the composers' then wife Sarah Brightman. He wrote it specifically for that team. When it was to have its American premiere, some suggested for him to save money and get an American choir and orchestra to do it. Lloyd Webber would have none of it, so the English choir and orchestra where flown over at some expense. He was passionate about this piece sounding right, sounding English, and only their own musicians could achieve what he wanted. Its also unique for being the only work by him, as far as I know, to be recorded by EMI. It provided a windfall for the label as well, usually contemporary classical recordings are lucky to break even but this sold very well.



millionrainbows said:


> And if nothing else, you've got to respect Sid's courage for being caught listening to this.


I think most people here are okay with it. This is the oasis of the forum, as one member described it years back. Its cool.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> With all the "dissing" of Haydn recently, I felt the need to defend him... if only to myself. The Minkowski set presents Haydn in a raw French HIP manner. I quite love it... although I won't give up the more "stately" performances by Collin Davis and Beecham...


Who's dissin' ol' Papa? I'll have none of it. Send me a PM to tell me who and I'll send the boys around to give 'em a roughing up. Well, maybe just a cream pie in the face for starters as a warning. I think Herr Haydn would love that joke at his defence!


----------



## Morimur

*Tord Gustavsen Trio - Tears Teansforming (live)*


----------



## opus55

Puccini: La Rondine


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Stanley Myers (arr. John Williams) - Cavatina (Göran Söllscher); 
Francisco Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra;
Isaac Albéniz - Asturias (transc. Andrés Segovia) (Narciso Yepes); 
Leo Brouwer - Dos Temas Populares Cubanos - Canción de cuna (Berceuse); 
Isaac Albéniz - Granada (transc. Andrés Segovia) (Göran Söllscher).
Gaspar Sanz - Suite Española (arr. Narciso Yepes) (Narciso Yepes).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Britten's ghost story was the first of his operas that I ever saw (in a wonderfully atmospheric production by Anthony Besch for Scottish Opera) and it was also the first of his operas to be recorded in 1954, hence the fact that the sound is mono, though very clear mono sound.

Apart from in the matter of sound, I doubt it has been bettered, though it has received many fine recordings since. In one respect it is a clear winner, the way in which all the cast sing clear, intelligible, natural sounding English. I don't know why so many modern singers seem lacking in this basic skill these days, but there can be no doubt it is a dying art. Aside from that very clear advantage, we do of course have Britten himself in the pit, and a cast of singers, many of whom had their roles written for them. David Hemmings has never been bettered as Miles, finding just the right touch of knowing innocence. Is there a touch of malevolence in his portrayal? Well that's the genius of it. One can never be sure.

Pears is a literally haunting Quint, and from the start Jennifer Vyvyan's youthful Governess sounds highly strung and ever so slightly overwrought. Joan Cross is a warmly sympathetic Mrs Grose, and the cast is nicely rounded off by Olive Dyer's young sounding Flora and Arda Mandikian's darkly intense Miss Jessel.

What a superb opera this is, and how brilliantly Britten scores for his chamber resources.


----------



## Oskaar

*Jan Van Gilse: Symphony No. 4 / Porcelijn, Netherlands Symphony Orchestra*

Composer: Jan Van Gilse 
Conductor: David Porcelijn 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Netherlands Symphony Orchestra














​
_"This is well-made music in high romantic style."_

_"Of the three CPO discs released so far in this series, I find myself most impressed by this one. Performance and recording standards remain very high, and this is music anyone who enjoys beautifully crafted and magnificently scored orchestral music of the type and style described will derive much pleasure from. Strongly recommended."
_

*---FANFARE: Jerry Dubins*


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Sonatas And Interludes For Prepared Piano - John Tilbury, piano


----------



## Oskaar

*Mendelssohn, Bruch: Violin Concertos, Romance*

Composer: Felix Mendelssohn, Max Bruch 
Performer: Janine Jansen 
Conductor: Riccardo Chailly 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra









Concerto for Violin in E minor, Op. 64 by Felix Mendelssohn

Romance for Viola and Orchestra, Op. 85 by Max Bruch

Concerto for Violin no 1 in G minor, Op. 26 by Max Bruch












​
_"Janine Jansen fully deserves her exalted reputation and doesn't put a foot wrong with this excellent Decca release of two staples of the violin concerto repertoire."_

* -- Michael Cookson, MusicWeb International*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Don't all shout me down in flames when I confess to finding this disc a little disappointing.

I originally bought it on the strength of her fantastic Dejanira, which I saw at the Barbican when the Aix-en-Provence production traveled here, but little of that personality and fire seemed to come through on this disc.

I subsequently went to hear her sing much of the repertoire from this disc in concert - again at the Barbican. She was alternately thrilling, moving, exciting, alluring, qualities only intermittently evident on this disc, accomplished though the singing is. I blame the producer for not getting enough of her undeniably vivid stage persona onto the disc. It's not bad of course, just a little underwhelming given the excitement her stage performances generate.


----------



## mitchflorida

This is the best piano music I have heard in several months.


----------



## Oskaar

*Bach: Fugues, Arranged for String Quartet*

Emerson String Quartet














​
_"In the Art of Fugue, the Emerson String Quartet left an overall impression of intelligence and beauty. It is hard to go higher."_

*---New York Sun*


----------



## Jeff W

Kicking off my listening with this:









Arturo Toscanini leads the NBC Symphony Orchestra in Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 3 (this is one of two for the Saturday Symphonies thread). Also included are Schumann's Manfred Overture and Carl Maria von Weber's Euryanthe, Der Freischütz and Oberon overtures. Lovely playing here from what sounds like the late 1940s or early 1950s.


----------



## sdtom

oskaar said:


> *Jan Van Gilse: Symphony No. 4 / Porcelijn, Netherlands Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> Composer: Jan Van Gilse
> Conductor: David Porcelijn
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Netherlands Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 46938
> 
> 
> View attachment 46939​
> _"This is well-made music in high romantic style."_
> 
> _"Of the three CPO discs released so far in this series, I find myself most impressed by this one. Performance and recording standards remain very high, and this is music anyone who enjoys beautifully crafted and magnificently scored orchestral music of the type and style described will derive much pleasure from. Strongly recommended."
> _
> 
> *---FANFARE: Jerry Dubins*


This makes me want to have a listen.
Tom


----------



## ArtMusic

Many beautiful arias, virtuosic and expressive. Singing was fine. Staging was modern mix showing poor taste.


----------



## sdtom

Bruckner's Symphony No. 7, a live recording from 1958 with Otto Klemperer conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. I consider this a historical recording as it was done in mono. Remastered cleanly but very compressed dynamic range.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ArtMusic said:


> Many beautiful arias, virtuosic and expressive. Singing was fine. Staging was modern mix showing poor taste.


Not a bad cover .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 46937
> 
> 
> Britten's ghost story was the first of his operas that I ever saw (in a wonderfully atmospheric production by Anthony Besch for Scottish Opera) and it was also the first of his operas to be recorded in 1954, hence the fact that the sound is mono, though very clear mono sound.
> 
> Apart from in the matter of sound, I doubt it has been bettered, though it has received many fine recordings since. In one respect it is a clear winner, the way in which all the cast sing clear, intelligible, natural sounding English. I don't know why so many modern singers seem lacking in this basic skill these days, but there can be no doubt it is a dying art. Aside from that very clear advantage, we do of course have Britten himself in the pit, and a cast of singers, many of whom had their roles written for them. David Hemmings has never been bettered as Miles, finding just the right touch of knowing innocence. Is there a touch of malevolence in his portrayal? Well that's the genius of it. One can never be sure.
> 
> Pears is a literally haunting Quint, and from the start Jennifer Vyvyan's youthful Governess sounds highly strung and ever so slightly overwrought. Joan Cross is a warmly sympathetic Mrs Grose, and the cast is nicely rounded off by Olive Dyer's young sounding Flora and Arda Mandikian's darkly intense Miss Jessel.
> 
> What a superb opera this is, and how brilliantly Britten scores for his chamber resources.


Love James, love Britten, love your review. I'm there. Thanks.


----------



## Oskaar

*Beethoven: String Trios, Op. 9 Nos. 1-3*

Trio Zimmermann: Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christian Poltéra (cello)









Beethoven:	
String Trio in G major, Op. 9 No. 1

String Trio in D major, Op. 9 No. 2

String Trio in C minor, Op. 9 No. 3






​
_"Displaying impeccable teamwork the players give these splendid Beethoven scores with a spring in the step and a sparkle in the eye yet they also draw deep to achieve a remarkable gravitas to set alongside an abundance of spirit in these assured and tasteful performances. This marvellous BIS disc was a delight from start to finish"_

*--- MusicWeb International*

_"If you are a fan of these string trios, this is certainly an outstanding recording to own of them. There is, really, nothing one can fault in the trio's technical execution or musical style. Everything is there: the rhythmic spring, the little felicitous touches on the turns, the clarity in the interplay of voices. In addition, BIS's hybrid SACD sound is simply splendid, sharp and clearly textured as a good recording of a small string ensemble should be."_

*--- FANFARE: Lynn René Bayley*


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Fantasie in C major, Op. 17_
Louis Lortie, piano









*Robert Schumann*: _Märchenerzählungen, Op. 132_
Richard Hosford, clarinet
Lawrence Power, viola
Ian Brown, piano









*Robert Schumann*: _Waldszenen, Op. 82_
Matthias Kirschnereit, piano


----------



## bejart

Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.5 in D Major, BWV 850

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo Phil performing Dvorak 5th-may have been a little premature in dismissing these recordings a few months ago........

listened for the first time to Beethoven 6th performed by Harnoncourt and the COE-the cycle arrived in the post the other day and I suppose I was hoping that somehow I would hear these works through 'fresh ears'-I know they are great works but they have to a certain extent been ruined by over familiarity (a little like Dvorak 9th for example!)......anyway I was literally stunned into silence and could only listen...as far as I am concerned the man has done it!


----------



## Weston

jim prideaux said:


> Jansons and the Oslo Phil performing Dvorak 5th-may have been a little premature in dismissing these recordings a few months ago........
> 
> listened for the first time to Beethoven 6th performed by Harnoncourt and the COE-the cycle arrived in the post the other day and I suppose I was hoping that somehow I would hear these works through 'fresh ears'-I know they are great works but they have to a certain extent been ruined by over familiarity (a little like Dvorak 9th for example!)......anyway I was literally stunned into silence and could only listen...as far as I am concerned the man has done it!


Harnoncourt was the missing piece I needed to finally appreciate Mozart. I suspect he is not considered historically accurate, but he is _perfect_ for my tastes. I'd like to hear what he does for Beethoven.


----------



## Vasks

_Kneedeep in Knussen_


----------



## Weston

*Gierr Tveitt: A Hundred Hardanger Tunes for orchestra, Op 151, Suite No. 4, "Wedding Suite"*
Bjarte Engeset / Royal Scottish National Orchestra









Very nice music for making breakfast and scurrying about. Some of it is quite atmospheric and mysterious too. It's a shame several of these short pieces were lost in a fire so there is not really a hundred.


----------



## shangoyal

On Youtube:

Alban Berg: Violin Concerto

Lorin Maazel / NY Phil / Anne Sophie Mutter

This is perhaps the most revolutionary piece of music I have ever heard. Breathtakingly, it moves like a ravine through some alien landscape, every turn revealing a view which completely enthralls you. After a long time, I think today I have re-discovered musical expression.


----------



## Andolink

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 110_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Trio in D major, Op. 70 no. 1_
Daniel Sepec, violin
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
Andreas Staier, fortepiano


----------



## Blancrocher

Noseda & co in Dallapiccola's "Variations for Orchestra" and other works; Julian Bream playing Walton's "5 Bagatelles."


----------



## Alypius

*Scriabin, Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, op. 20 (1896)*
performance: Anatol Ugorsky / Pierre Boulez / Chicago Symphony (Deutsche Grammophon, 1999)










*Scriabin, Prométhée - Poème du feu [Prometheus: Poem of Fire], op. 60 (1910)*
performance: Valery Gergiev / Kirov Orchestra (Phillips, 1998)










*Scriabin, Vers la flamme (Poème), op. 72 (1914)*
performance: Olli Mustonen (Ondine, 2012)


----------



## mitchflorida

I haven't had a chance to listen to this yet but the album cover is very good.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge

The Sea (Suite for Orchestra), H 100* (1910-1912)
*Dance Rhapsody, H 84* (1908)
*Norse Legend, H 60* (1905, arr. for orchestra by the composer 1934)
*Dance Poem, H 111* (1913)
*5 Entr'actes from "The 2 Hunchbacks", H 95* (1910)
Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales [Chandos, rec. 2001]

Disc 2 in the Hickox box set of Bridge's orchestral music on Chandos. 'The Sea' was Bridge's biggest 'hit', and is the most substantial work on the disc. Apart from the fairly early Dance Rhapsody, these works have Bridge's familiar harmonic ambiguity and unsettling, melancholy atmosphere which I find quite compelling.



> Volume 2 of Chandos' enterprising Bridge edition makes a better overall impression than did Volume 1, though on the whole it has similar virtues and vices. First, let's say categorically that it's wonderful to have this music (especially the Dance Poem and Dance Rhapsody, which are both terrific pieces) readily available in what are basically very good performances. Richard Hickox elicits some beautiful playing from the orchestra (the opening chord of The Sea positively glows with inner light), but his casual approach to rhythm and accent robs the music of some of its vibrancy. For example, in The Sea he's a minute slower than Groves' classic EMI account in the first movement, though he whips up a satisfyingly stormy finale, and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales has greater polish (if perhaps less timbral character) than Groves' Liverpool band. Also, both "dance" works benefit from plenty of natural momentum that keeps them buoyant, which is more than can be said for the early tone poems included in this series' first release. Chandos' sonics, which are lovely but soft-edged, add to the overall smooth impression; more prominent percussion would have injected a welcome touch of extra energy. But these are not serious faults, and the music is so attractive that on this basis alone many will find this disc to be self-recommending.
> --David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## Mahlerian

Today's Saturday Symphony:
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major "Rhenish"
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*James Conlon/Paris Opera Orchestra: Vertigo*

James Conlon's treatment of Bernard Herrmann's score to Hitchcock's _Vertigo_ with the Paris Opera Orchestra is _fantastic_. I absolutely cannot forebear from sharing this:






_Vertigo_: Main Title.






Chase on rooftop.






The chase up the mission tower.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Leonard Bernstein's NYPO Debut, 1943*






Leonard Bernstein's NYPO debut from 1943 has a very visceral performance of Miklos Rozsa's "Theme, Variations, and Finale."

I love that fierce battle march at 12:54+ .

Too bad he didn't re-record this in the sixties in stereo.


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky 1761-1820): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.8, No.3

Ensemble Cordia: Stanley Ritchie, violin -- Olga Arzilla and Guus Jeukendrup, violas -- Stefano Veggetti and Franziska Romaner, cellos


----------



## cjvinthechair

Quiet evening 'at home' after a week's work away. So, before recording the new trumpet concerto from tonight's Prom, by Qigang Chen, some other pleasant, relaxing concerti:
Anton Garcia Abril - Concerto 'Mudejar' for Guitar & orchestra 



 (link to part 1)
David Chesky - Concerto no. 2 for Violin & orchestra 



Sophie Eckhardt-Gramatte - Bassoon Concerto - 



Launy Grondahl - Trombone Concerto 



Janis Ivanovs - Cello Concerto


----------



## jim prideaux

The Chung Trio and the Philarmonia in a performance of Beethoven Triple Concerto


----------



## Cheyenne

I was pondering what to listen to this night.. Mozart's concerto for flute and harp? Debussy's trio sonata? Mahler's Kindertotenlieder! No.. No! THE NINTH! I actually cried out THE NINTH!, to the surprise of one of my companions. 'Tis fine -- she left the room: couldn't stand the Mahler. But I'm so very glad I put it on. It had been too long -- far, far too long.

I salute your, Mr. Bernstein!


----------



## LancsMan

*Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba Orchestral Suite; Metamorphosen* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon on Chandos








A spectacular recording for sound quality.

Belkis, Queen of Sheba orchestral suite is quite exciting if rather shallow. The writing lacks the finesseof the Roman trilogy. At times the Shakespeare line 'full of sound and fury, signifying nothing' comes to my mind. Perhaps a little unkind.

Rather more to the music in the Metamorphosen - Theme and Variations.

Quite a spectacular sounding disc though.


----------



## SimplyRedhead

Second Brahms' cello sonata played by M. Rostropovich and R. Serkin. There's an amazing chemistry between these two great artists. Beatiful, mature interpretation.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba Orchestral Suite; Metamorphosen* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon on Chandos
> View attachment 46977
> 
> 
> A spectacular recording for sound quality.
> 
> Belkis, Queen of Sheba orchestral suite is quite exciting if rather shallow. The writing lacks the finesseof the Roman trilogy. At times the Shakespeare line 'full of sound and fury, signifying nothing' comes to my mind. Perhaps a little unkind.
> 
> Rather more to the music in the Metamorphosen - Theme and Variations.
> 
> Quite a spectacular sounding disc though.


Finally! Someone besides myself who posts this! Right on!--- even if you come to a diametric-opposite evaluation from my own. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.--- Though I couldn't vigorously disagree more: It's a fantastic score.

I love Respighi.

I'm just hoping some day that the entire score to the ballet _Belkis Queen of Sheeba _will turn up; and that James Levine will do it with Chicago. . . but that's in an alternate universe.


----------



## LancsMan

*Shostakovich: 24 Preludes Op.34; Alkan: 25 Preludes Op. 31* Olli Mustonen on Decca








Excellent disc.

The Shostakovich Preludes are of course the private Shostakovich. Free from bombast, and quite simple in texture. Sounds like a bit of parody going on too.

I'm not familiar with Charles-Valentin Alkan. A virtuoso pianist and friend of Chopin and Liszt. These preludes are rather a contrast to the piano music of his friends. They don't court easy applause. The CD note refers to them as having a 'ruthless inscrutability'. I find them difficult to pin down. Interesting music however.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm still listening to Barbirolli et al. channeling Sir Edward Elgar's *The Dream of Gerontius*
View attachment 46980


I'll only have time for part one but this is the only time I have had today to listen to anything all day.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 23 Annie Fischer / Boult


----------



## Vasks

LancsMan said:


> *Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba Orchestral Suite; Metamorphosen* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon on Chandos
> View attachment 46977
> 
> 
> A spectacular recording for sound quality.
> 
> Belkis, Queen of Sheba orchestral suite is quite exciting if rather shallow. The writing lacks the finesseof the Roman trilogy. At times the Shakespeare line 'full of sound and fury, signifying nothing' comes to my mind. Perhaps a little unkind.
> 
> Rather more to the music in the Metamorphosen - Theme and Variations.
> 
> Quite a spectacular sounding disc though.


The Belkis Suite stirs up a good bit of excitement and there's nothing wrong with that. Does everything have to be "profound"?

A great disc!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Grieg: Concert Overture "In Autumn" Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Grieg: "Peer Gynt" Suites/Symphonic Dances Philharmonia Orchestra/Walter Susskind

Walton: Violin Concerto Jascha Heifetz/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir William Walton
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No.5 Jascha Heifetz/London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Grieg is one of the finest composers who ever put pen to paper. I'm not even going to bother adding the qualifier "in my opinion", he is, and there the matter should rest. "In Autumn" is a delight and never more so than when in the caring hands of Sir Thomas Beecham, then one of the best records ever made of the "Peer Gynt" Suites, and coupled with perfect recordings of his Symphonic Dances.
Heifetz at his superlative best in the Walton Concerto that was written for him and then the Vieuxtemps 5th, he always takes your breath away, what a violinist. "Thank god for the gramophone", as I once heard a radio 3 announcer ad lib when introducing a performance of Cortot playing the Chopin B Minor Sonata!


----------



## KenOC

Hendrik Andriessen, Cello Concertino (and other works). If you haven't heard this composer, you may want to consider giving him a try -- he's good!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 65 "They will all come forth out of Sheba"

For the Feast of the Epiphany - Leipzig, 1724

Paul McCreesh, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

mitchflorida said:


> View attachment 46963
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to listen to this yet but the album cover is very good.


The album cover's hilarious - I'm sure Holst had Star Wars in mind when he wrote The Planets .


----------



## hpowders

W. A. Mozart, Complete Piano Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

Totally hooked on these performances. Immerseel doesn't go overboard with ornamentation and wisely leaves the great slow movement of #27 completely unadorned, as it should be, in its achingly beautiful simplicity. Just the opposite of Malcolm Bilson who's promiscuous ornamentation is so distracting. I am of the opinion that in live performance, ornament freely, but for a recording preserved for posterity, simply give us the composers' musical notes!

These beautiful period performances confirm my notion that Mozart was a great Romantic and how foolish it is to try and label the great composers by "period".

"Mozart's piano concertos are the most personal of all his creations; arias he wrote for himself to sing, symphonies for himself to play." Nicholas Kenyon

Amen to that, Mr. Kenyon!


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> W. A. Mozart, Complete Piano Concertos
> Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
> Anima Eterna


If you like that, maybe you should go whole hog (or is that whole HIP?) and listen to Arthur Schoonderwoerd's Mozart concertos. Reviewer Bernard Michael O'Hanlon, eternal enemy of such things, calls it "more Taliban-ish than Mullah Mohammed Omar's donkey." Well, tastes vary!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bach*
_Concerto for Violin, Strings and Continuo in E major, BWV 1042
Cocerto for 2 Violins, Strings and Continuo in D minor, BWV 1043
Concerto for Violin, Strings and Continuo in A minor, BWV 1041
Concerto for Oboe, Violin, Strings and Continuo in C minor, BWV 1060_
*Hilary Hahn* 
Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Kahane conducting

From the liner notes:

"While I was warming up in a dressing room recently, a piece of artwork on the wall caught my eye. In the center was the following excerpt from T.S. Eliot: ". . . The past experience revived in the meaning / is not the experience of one life only / But of many generations . . ."

Had Eliot been describing the music of J. S. Bach, he would have hit the nail right on the head. As with many other works of classical music, contless interpretations of these four concerti have been played from generation to generation, from teacher to student, from legendary musician to admirer, and from colleague to colleague. In Bach's case, this continuation of tradition has lasted well over two centuries. The world has changed greatly since he composed these works, but through it all, his music has remained unsullied, a touchstone of emotional purity."
*Hilary Hahn *​


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in D Major, KV 593

Talich Quartet with Karel Rehak on viola: Jan Talich Jr and Vladimir Bukac, violins -- Jan Talich Sr, viola -- Evzen Rattay, cello


----------



## Weston

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> The album cover's hilarious - I'm sure Holst had Star Wars in mind when he wrote The Planets .


But Star Wars seemed to have Holst in mind when Williams wrote the soundtrack. If I'm recalling correctly, the album cover predates Star Wars. I had it around '74 or so, I thought. My parents sort of frowned on it, but then decided it was safer than my Black Sabbath albums.

[Edit] Here is an article about the cover designer that places the album circa 1970.

My current listening is --
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107*
George Tintner / Royal Scottish National Orchestra









This is a fair rendition, nice and huge and brassy and overly dramatic.


----------



## Alfacharger

LancsMan said:


> *Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba Orchestral Suite; Metamorphosen* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon on Chandos
> View attachment 46977
> 
> 
> A spectacular recording for sound quality.
> 
> Belkis, Queen of Sheba orchestral suite is quite exciting if rather shallow. The writing lacks the finesseof the Roman trilogy. At times the Shakespeare line 'full of sound and fury, signifying nothing' comes to my mind. Perhaps a little unkind.
> 
> Rather more to the music in the Metamorphosen - Theme and Variations.
> 
> Quite a spectacular sounding disc though.


I was listening to this on the reissued Musical Heritage release.

I also played this.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Live at the Ribble Valley International Piano Week in Blackburn, Lancashire

*Beethoven - Violin Sonata in A, Op 12 No 2
Delius - Légende
Elgar - Chanson de nuit; Chanson de matin
Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
Beethoven - Violin Sonata in A, Op 47 (Kreutzer)*
Tasmin Little (violin) and Martin Roscoe (piano)

An excellent performance, especially the Beethoven Op 12/2, the little Delius 'Legende', and best of all RVW's 'The Lark Ascending'. There was enough of common interest for both Mrs. Vox and I here, and a good evening was had as a result.

Plus - Ms. Little very kindly signed the disc of her and Piers Lane playing Britten, Ferguson and Walton Violin Sonatas for me.

Back at home:

*Delius - The Four Violin Sonatas*
*Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth.* (1892)
*Violin Sonata No.1* (1905-14)
*Violin Sonata No.2* (1923)
*Violin Sonata No.3* (1930)
Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano) [Sony Classical, 1997]

A favourite disc of mine, as you may have realised!


----------



## Weston

*Aaron Copland: Symphony No. 2, "Short Symphony"*
Michael Tilson Thomas / San Francisco Symphony Orchestra









A charming piece full of very American Coplandisms. I don't know how to describe them but you know them when you hear them. I would have enjoyed it more if the bar hadn't been raised so much higher by his No. 3 symphony.
_______________________________________

*Keith Emerson: Piano Concerto No. 1*
John Mayer / London Philharmonic Orchestra, Kieth Emerson, piano









No, this is not rock or pop. It's not even third stream. It's classical through and through, sounding more like Copland in many ways than the symphony above, and with far more moving themes. Check it out if you are skeptical. Nicely done and one of my favorite pieces. It's like coming home when I pull it out and play it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*RVW, Delius*: Piano Concerti, w. Lane/RLPO/Handley (rec.1994).


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Not a bad cover .


I think I know how to handle that kinda woman.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> I think I know how to handle that kinda woman.


Handled better than your 4 iron?


----------



## Blancrocher

Barenboim/Boulez in Bartok's 3rd Piano Concerto; Menuhin/Dorati in Bartok's Viola Concerto.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Handled better than your 4 iron?


Finicky both.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Finicky both.


Just remember not to slice both of them!


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement, Schumann: Symphony 3.


----------



## ArtMusic

The staging was a nice traditional one that goes with the story (not a disruptive modern one). Singing was acceptable. Orchestra was best. Musically it was enjoyable.


----------



## Weston

*Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, symphonic poem, Op. 5*
Matthias Bamert / Scottish National Orchestra









I know. It could be a sign of the Apocalypse that I am actively listening to a Schoenberg piece. Did I enjoy it? Yes and no.

It reminds me very much of Richard Strauss, so much I might have called it Also Sprach Zarathustra, Part II, "The Revenge of the Son of Leidenschaften." The exception being that Zarathustra and much of Strauss' work doesn't seem to flow as smoothly as this. So in that respect I enjoyed it very much, also noting there are orchestral colors and sonorities I've never heard in Strauss. Also of note are the interesting pauses. Many composers seldom exploit brief silence in a work, and here it works very well.

But I think I may not have been in the mood for relentless drama tonight, and Schoenberg's P&M offers little relief from that. Still the ending, however tragic, is a stunning sound world worth reaching.


----------



## senza sordino

Lots of music while at home today preparing to leave tomorrow. I started my morning with *Bach Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas. * I haven't listened to this from start to finish in quite a while. I love the sound of this recording, a slight echo as if in a hall all by himself. I've struggled to play about six of the pieces, but it's nice to hear clean and beautiful music. 







And then the Saturday symphony of *Schumann's third Symphony* and on the CD is also the *Schumann Fourth Symphony and Manfred Overture*







My parents came over also for lunch and a chat and we listened to *Vivaldi Lute and Mandolin concerti*








They left and then I put on *Brett Dean The Lost Art of Letter Writing, Testament and Vexations and Devotions*








but my listening day didn't end there, but this is all I'll bore you with.


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Tosca










I'll listen to this while thinking about what else to listen.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti, Piano Sonata #10
Geoffrey Burleson

One of the truly great American piano sonatas of the 20th Century (1955).
Proudly American; written in accessible neo-classical style.
Hauntingly beautiful and bold.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Vivaldi*
_Concertos Op 10_

*Sammartini*
_Concerto in F_

*Michala Petri*
_recorder virtuoso_
Moscow Virtuosi
Vladimir Spivakov conducting

From the liner notes:

Vivaldi was an innovator, not just in the matter of concerto form, but as a composer of "program" music, that is, music that describes visual scenes or dramatic actions. Sometimes, as in the "Four Seasons" Concertos, the composer would write descriptive phrases in the score to help the performers project the proper mood or "affect." "La tempesta di mare" depicts a storm at sea (complete with a temporary stilling of the waters at the second movement). "La notte," in six movements played without pause, describes the phases of night: darkness descends with long low trills, then out of the darkness shapes or "phantasms" arise; a brief period of repose is disturbed by an agitated dream; beautiful slowmoving harmonies then depict uninterrupted sleep ("Il sonno"), until the morning appears in a bright allegro. "Il carellino" is a goldfinch, singing the most virtuosic of bird-songs; the second movement is a poignant aria and the final allegro a conversational duet with violins, ending with a solo cadenza.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances, with Andre Previn & the LSO. After this I intend to listen to a little Persichetti, following hpowders' recommendation.


----------



## Dedalus

Listening to Shostakovich's 5th symphony. Pretty new classical listener here. This is the second time I've listened to it, and I like it so far.


----------



## Sid James

Concluding my tribute to *Maestro Maazel *with *Bruckner's Symphony #5.* I like how the ending of the first movement comes back in the last movement. Maazel's trademark pumped ending is there, he ramps things up and its such a release.

Continued with *Copland's Clarinet Concerto*, which Oskaar reminded me of recently. As I have mentioned here before there's an odd link to Britten. He also started work on a concerto for Benny Goodman, but customs officials where suspicious that it contained secret codes, so they confiscated it when he returned to the UK in 1942. Copland's work came in the late 1940's and would be an interesting contrast had Britten's survived, but that's history. I love the opening's reference to Mahler's 9th - a work which also fascinated Britten - and the jazzy cadenza in the middle, followed by the clarinetist belting out the initial idea with Brazilian vibes attached. He composed part of it in Rio, no doubt the music he heard there rubbed off on him.

Finally, *Kodaly's Concerto for Orchestra,* another long time favourite. A heady mix of folkish, Baroque and choral vibes, the punchy piece has an emotional core.

*Bruckner* _Symphony #5 (Nowak edition)_
- Vienna PO under Lorin Maazel (Eloquence)










*Copland *_Clarinet Concerto_
- David Singer, clarinet with A Far Cry Orchestra (Naxos)










*Kodaly* _Concerto for Orch_.
- Philharmonia Hungarica under Antal Dorati (Eloquence)












ShropshireMoose said:


> ...
> Walton: Violin Concerto Jascha Heifetz/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir William Walton
> Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No.5 Jascha Heifetz/London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> 
> Heifetz at his superlative best in the Walton Concerto that was written for him and then the Vieuxtemps 5th, he always takes your breath away, what a violinist. "Thank god for the gramophone", as I once heard a radio 3 announcer ad lib when introducing a performance of Cortot playing the Chopin B Minor Sonata!


I agree about Heifetz, and that recording of the Walton in particular. I heard it once on radio, and someone in the room at the time was pretty much mesmerised. There's something about Heifetz's playing that just makes me drop everything and listen. Well, that's what the other person said, and its what sets him apart for me too (even though there was a time I thought he was too kind of rich toned and old fashioned, but my reaction has changed, now I think he's kind of intense and I like that emotional charge he gives out).

BTW I agree about Grieg, and regarding Lancsman and others, I've heard Respighi's Belkis and I think its an interesting link back to the Orientalism of his teacher, Rimsky-Korsakov (he of Scheherazade fame, of course).


----------



## nightscape

I'm still easing into Opera right now, so I'm going with composers I love, and whose music I know pretty well (Strauss' Salome was my first). Now I'm trying Enescu's Oepide.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Troubadours" - Clemencic Consort


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The lesser known of Baker's two live recordings of *Mary Stuart*, to give it its English title, the opera being performed in English. This was recorded during the first run of performances in 1973, when Baker's voice was at its freshest and she was at the height of her powers. The opera is done in the Malibran version, which means one or two downward transpositions for Mary and upward for Elisabeth, the soprano Pauline Tinsley, who was a mainstay of the British scene for many years, and is a worthy antagonist for Baker's Mary.

The other singers are adequate, but nowhere in Baker's class, who gives quite the most moving portrayal of Mary I have ever heard, at once regal and human, the musical line beautifully shaped.

In the pit she has Sir Charles Mackerras giving inestimable support. The later recording (with Plowright as Elisabeth) is also excellent, but Baker's voice here is at its very peak, full, rich and secure. This is the one to have if you can still get it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 99 in E-Flat Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## SimonNZ

Kaija Saariaho

Lonh - Dawn Upshaw, soprano
Pres - Anssi Karttunen, cello
Noanoa - Camilla Hoitenga, flute
Six Japanese Gardens - Florent Jodelet, percussion


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann

Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish' 
Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik [DG, 2000]


----------



## sdtom

The Isle of the Dead has always fascinated me every time I listen to it. The other work on the CD is his first symphony which I've never gotten into.
Tom


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Viola Sonata in G Minor, Op.1, No.6

Aulos Ensemble: Richard Tuskin, viola -- Myron Lutske, cello -- Charles Sherman, harpsichord


----------



## jim prideaux

the recording of Beethoven Triple Concerto ( Chung Trio and the Philarmonia ) I mentioned in a post recently is proving to be really impressive-a work I must admit to knowing little about.....

Harnoncourt COE Beethoven Symphonies-2nd is 'magnificent', first movement in particular!


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz?', BWV 138_; 
_'Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgend ein Schmerz sei, wie mein Schmerz', BWV 46_
Hana Blažíková, soprano
Damien Guillon, countertenor
Thomas Hobbs, tenor 
Peter Kooy, bass
Ghent Collegium Vocale/Philippe Herreweghe









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111_
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Trio in G major, Op. 9 no. 1_
Vera Beths, violin
Jürgen Kussmaul, viola
Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## Vasks

_Hamelin in hyperdrive_


----------



## Weston

*Gabrieli: Audite principes, motet for 16 voices 
Gabrieli: Quem vidistis pastores, motet for 14 voices*
John Elliot Gardiner / The Monteverdi Choir / Philip Jones Brass and Wind Ensembles









I love music like this at the apex of a great transitional period.

And all periods are great transitional periods.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still listening to Schumann's Symphony 3, and also 4, since they're both on the same disc. I will likely listen to the disc one or two more times today or tomorrow, before putting it away. I like to feel I _really _heard it (and it seems I never had previously, until this weekend  ) before filing it away.










Inbal/New Philharmonia


----------



## Jeff W

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/07/14/

Streaming this week's Symphonycast before anything else today. On this week's program:

MOZART: Ballet Music from Idomeneo, K367

HAYDN: Sinfonia concertante in B-flat major

AARON JAY KERNIS: Musica Celestis

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 1 in C major

Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Matthew Halls - Conductor
Margaret Batjer - Violin
Andrew Shulman - Cello
Allan Vogel - Oboe
Kenneth Munday - Bassoon


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge*

*Norse Legend, H 60* (1905, orchestrated 1934)

*Dance Rhapsody, H 84* (1908)
Bridge writes extremely effectively for the brass section, I notice, in this relatively early work, as well as in his later mature works.

*5 Entr'actes from "The 2 Hunchbacks", H 95* (1910)
An attractive suite of pieces in his 'light' style

*The Sea (Suite for Orchestra), H 100* (1910-1911)
*Dance Poem, H 111* (1913)
*Enter Spring (Rhapsody) , H 174*(1926-7)

Three important works. The first, The Sea, is an impressionistic orchestral suite of subtle colour and changing mood. I think I can hear a strong Debussian influence, though Paul Hindmarsh, Bridge's chronicler and cataloguer thinks that there is very little connection between it and 'La Mer'.

The Dance Poem of 1913 is the first of Bridge's work in a new style, using a more ambiguous tonality and condensed, complex thematic material. It was not well received on first performance and waited twenty years for another (but it was much better received then, when the British public were no doubt more ready for it). It is a symphonic waltz in six sections, and was apparently an attempt to "convey in music the emotions expressed in a dancer's movements". The Debussian influence here is quite unmistakable. This is, I think, an important neglected work.

'Enter Spring' is a work of Bridge's 'full maturity' and uses a characteristic trademark blend of English pastoral style and modernist European-influenced writing. The way the piece opens out into unambiguous (common practice?) tonality at its climax is moving and impressive. I don't often fall in love with orchestral music but this is great stuff.

Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales [Chandos, rec. 2001]


----------



## Weston

*Xenakis: La Legende d'Eer, for 8-channel tape*
Gerard Pape, producer? (What would one call a person who remixes a work for tape?)









I must be in the mood to really stretch my horizons. I actually found this piece kind of fun, almost humorous in places, and it does make me want to keep listening to see what might "happen" next. I'm having trouble taking it seriously as a composition, but whatever. I would categorize it as a soundscape, which to me is separate thing from a composition.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> *Xenakis: La Legende d'Eer, for 8-channel tape*
> Gerard Pape, producer? (What would one call a person who remixes a work for tape?)


A 'Sound Artiste', perhaps?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

It's been quite a while since I have visited Beethoven's sonatas and so I'm working through this wonderful set.










Kevin


----------



## spradlig

These are all pieces which I found on YouTube, which I liked, and which I don't think are terribly popular. I hope some of you give them a try.

Gliere: Symphony #3. I thought of Gliere as a lightweight composer, but this is a very long (~75 minutes) symphony, and about 35 minutes in, there is a section which extremely lush, sensuous sounds, akin to Stravinky's _Firebird_.

Tchaikovsky: Grand Sonata in G and sonata in c# minor for piano.

Khatchaturian: Symphony #3. It sounded more radical and modernistic to me than any Khatchaturian I'd heard before. I loved the last 10 minutes or so.

Bizet: Symphony #2.


----------



## ptr

Weston said:


> (What would one call a person who remixes a work for tape?)


I have faint memory that the French call the person who does this at concert "Le diffuseur! ie the person who defuse (mix) the sound for the audience to get that surrounding effect. (I'm sure Some Guy will defuse my memory if I remember incorrectly! )

I once heard Berio's "Visage" being defused at a small town square in Northern Italy, very evocative while F.W. Murnau's "Der Gang in die Nacht" silent was projected on the whitewashed house walls...

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist

I have been listening to Vaughan Williams' Symphony 5 these last few days (it's still in the player, coming up sometime later on for likely the final go-round until next year  ), but I thought I'd take the opportunity to hear another British composer, Brian Ferneyhough.

I started with his String Quartet 3 (1987), which definitely fits my musical schema, being an avid fan of music of the mid-Twentieth Century. Folowing the score was interesting  I went on, for extra merit, to a piece from the Twenty-first Century, his String Quartet 6 (2010). The latter is not quite as jagged as the former, with somewhat more flow, while still retaining the attack. Both appear to be performed by the Arditti Quartet.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Essential Sibelius. Symphony 6 and The Tempest, followed by a first listen to the op. 87 and 89 humoresques for violin and orchestra and various songs.


----------



## bejart

Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Flute Quartet in D Major, Op.14, No.6

Patrice Bocquillon on flute with the Milliere String Trio: Marie-Christine Milliere, violin -- Jean-Francois Benatar, viola -- Philippe Bary, cello


----------



## Oskaar

*Spohr: Violin Concertos Nos. 1, 14 & 15*

Frohlich, Christian, Conductor • Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra • Hoelscher, Ulf, violin









Violin Concerto No. 14 in A Minor, Op. 110,
Violin Concerto No. 15 in E minor, Op. 128
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 1






​
Louise Spohr may not be a great composer, but he is a solid one, worth checking out.
These violin concertos is charming and flowerish, and highly romantic. Nicely performed.


----------



## NightHawk

Frans Bruggen, along with Gustav Leonhardt, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, and Anner Bylsma in the forefront, brought about the HIP performances of _Das Alte Musik_ in the 1970's. This boxed set is really wonderful, showing Bruggen's marvelous musicality, but it is worth the buy for the French Recorder Consort works.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Works (solo), w. Angelich (rec.1994); Demidenko (rec.1994).


----------



## sdtom

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 47032
> 
> 
> The Essential Sibelius. Symphony 6 and The Tempest, followed by a first listen to the op. 87 and 89 humoresques for violin and orchestra and various songs.


A nice set I'm sorry I didn't buy.
Tom


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Puccini: Tosca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll listen to this while thinking about what else to listen.


That's quite a pic. Rumor has it, Ms. Price taught Herb to bark like a dog.


----------



## sdtom

Been listening to Mendelssohn's "The Fair Melusina" by an unfamiliar orchestra to me the Chamber Orchestra of the Saar
Tom


----------



## Morimur

*Yehudi Menuhin | Ravi Shankar West Meets East: The Historic Shankar/Menuhin Sessions*










_Review by Heather Phares_

West Meets East: The Historic Shankar/Menuhin Sessions collects the best from Ravi Shankar and Yehudi Menuhin's three West Meets East albums (originally released in 1967, 1968, and 1976). This compilation features "Prabhati" and "Swara-Kakali" from the first album, "Raga Piloo" and "Dhun" from the second, and "Tenderness" and "Twilight Mood" from the third. All of the tracks feature the hypnotic interplay of Menuhin's violin and Shankar's sitar that made the individual albums critically and commercially popular when they were first released.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Severac's* birthday (1872).


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to the Roger Sessions Symphonies about two weeks ago and I thought about that other great American composer that doesn't seem to get the recognition he deserved, Milton Babbitt. I don't think I've ever heard any music by this legendary master, so I decided on a morning lesson:

Danci for guitar (William Anderson) : kind of a modern approach to Spanish guitar 
Semi-Simple Variations for piano (Robert Taub) : could have been Schoenberg
Composition for 12 instruments (Ralph Shapey, cond.) : very nice
Ensembles for synthesizer (1964) : sounds dated, but a fun piece exemplifying early electronic music
String Quartet 6 (1993, Arditti Quartet?) : very nice. Why hadn't I been exposed to this sooner?
Concerti for orchestra (2004) : I need to hear more music of this century: _currently playing!_

Babbitt composed for the world, not just for his own countrymen: this is to be heard in his music. His was very much a music of our times (the last and the current centuries).


----------



## Vaneyes

So inspired! Ravi & Anoushka jam.


----------



## Oskaar

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances / Heja, Danubia Orchestra Óbuda*

Composer: Johannes Brahms 
Conductor: Domonkos Héja 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Danubia Orchestra Óbuda









Hungarian Dances (21) for Orchestra, WoO 1 
Written: 1868-1880; Austria






​
I am not so found of these dances as I was earlier, but once in a while they can be a pleasent listening. This recording is a nice contribution.

_"The youthful, scintillating performances by Héja and his Danubia players are certainly worthy of comparison with any of these. Meanwhile, their next release, in whatever repertoire they choose, can't come soon enough."_

- Patrick Rucker, International Record Review


----------



## Mika

Wie Schön Ist Dieprinzessin Salome Heute Nacht!


----------



## jim prideaux

David Zinman and the Tonalle Zurich Orch-Robert Schumann 3rd/4th symphonies


----------



## Oskaar

*Schumann & Liszt / Ophelie Gaillard, Delphine Bardin, Tiberiu Soare*

Composer: Robert Schumann, Franz Liszt 
Performer: Ophelie Gaillard, Delphine Bardin 
Conductor: Tiberiu Soare









Concerto for Cello in A minor, Op. 129 by Robert Schumann
Elegy no 1 for Cello and Piano, S 130/R 471b by Franz Liszt
Elegy no 2 for Violin/Cello and Piano, S 131 by Franz Liszt
Romance oubliée for Violin/Viola/Cello and Piano, S 132 by Franz Liszt
Die Zelle in Nonnenwerth for Violin/Cello and Piano, S 382 by Franz Liszt
La lugubre gondola for Cello and Piano, S 134 by Franz Liszt












​
This is really a beautiful disc!


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich, Song Cycle "From Jewish Poetry"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók

Sonata for solo violin in G minor, Sz. 117
Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, Sz. 75*

Isabelle Faust; Ewa Kupiec (piano) [HM, 1997]

I take my initial comments (last weekend) back unreservedly. A chance to listen to this on the hi-fi has shown this to be a great, passionate performance. Very different to Pauk and Jando, though.


----------



## bejart

Anonymous Polish Composer (1759): Symphonie de Nativitate

Miecyzslaw Nowakowski leading the Warsaw Chamber Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Carlo Gesualdo - Madrigals, Book 1 (1594)

Carmen Leoni (Harpsichord); Marco Longhini, Delitiae Musicae
[Naxos, 2013, at the Chiesa di San Pietro in Vincoli, Azzago]










This is very fine indeed.



> Those unfamiliar with Gesualdo's strange and perverted life are referred to other sources, such as Robert Craft's most recent book; I won't go into much detail here except to wonder how a pervert and murderer (and he is verified as being both, though Longhini's notes only cover the murder) could produce such exquisite, moving, and remarkably inventive music. It is as if Wolfgang Mozart were really a combination of Ted Bundy and the Marquis de Sade.


You'd be surprised what psychopathology people are often walking around with...



> Strictly from a technical standpoint, Gesualdo's genius was best described by Andrew Parrott in his notes to his own album of Gesualdo madrigals. To paraphrase, Gesualdo's powerful social position as a prince meant that he didn't have to curry favor from anyone above him, but could simply write music that appealed to him, and what evidently appealed to him was to completely skip "transition" chords and instead jump into foreign harmonies without preparing the listener for the changes. In the first four books of madrigals these harmonic changes are less frequent and more subtle, but by the time of his last two books he was ignoring the rules of harmony with impunity. Three hundred and fifty years later, this harmonic daring caught the ear of both Igor Stravinsky, who wrote a remarkable piece synthesizing some of Gesualdo's musical daring, and his amanuensis Robert Craft, who in 1958 and 1962 recorded albums of Gesualdo madrigals for Columbia.
> 
> As to the performance quality, it is first-rate. The singers of Delitiæ Musicæ, individually and collectively, are fascinating: not quite as individual in their timbres as the five remarkable singers that Robert Craft assembled for his groundbreaking 1958 album (a group that included the superb countertenor Richard Levitt and the then-unknown mezzo-soprano Marilyn Horne) or Alan Curtis's Il Complesso Barocco as heard in the 1995 Werner Herzog film Death for Five Voices (much of their great clarity due to the fact that they performed, and were filmed, in a small library with enclosed acoustics), but certainly clear enough so that the harmonic movement within each chord can be discerned clearly, and with absolutely impeccable diction. My readers will know that these are the two banes of my existence when reviewing many modern choirs-a mushy, indistinct choral blend configured to achieve perfect roundness of tone but nearly always causing a loss of clarity in the individual lines of music and a severe loss of diction (regardless of the language being sung). What I found particularly interesting about Delitiæ Musicæ was that their tenors, particularly Fabio Fùrnari who is listed as "Tenor (quintus-altus)," have extraordinarily round, pure sounds that border on the quality of female mezzos; countertenors Alessandro Carmignani and Paolo Costa have surprisingly full tones and timbres reminiscent of Levitt in his prime; while basso Walter Testolin has an unusual voce with a bit of a "buzz" in the tone that nearly always makes it stand out, sounding simultaneously part of the ensemble and something like a viola da gamba. He also sounds very much like the bass in Levitt's own group of the 1960s, the Vocal Arts Ensemble. The clarity of Delitiæ Musicæ's diction is also enhanced by the recorded sound, which has just enough space around the voices to give them a nice ambience while still keeping them close enough to the microphone to let you hear every single word. I was also enormously impressed with their individual and collective vocal "attack": The notes do not simply "appear out of the air," but each has a distinctive and clear consonant beginning that, miraculously, does not disrupt the musical flow.
> FANFARE: Lynn René Bayley


----------



## DaveS

Piano Concerto No 3 in D minor, op 30 Sergej Rachmaninov
Gina Bachauer, piano
London Orchestra
Alec Sherman, conductor
1957
...via YouTube


----------



## Oskaar

Riccardo Chailly / Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra / Roberto Prosseda 

* Mendelssohn Discoveries*









Concerto for Piano in E minor by Felix Mendelssohn
Hebrides Overture, in B minor Op. 26 "Fingal's Cave" by Felix Mendelssohn
Symphony no 3 in A minor, Op. 56 "Scottish" by Felix Mendelssohn






​
_I cannot, for the life of me, understand why Riccardo Chailly-though well known and respected-has failed to generate the kind of international superstardom accorded in the past to Karajan or Solti, or in the present to such lesser lights as Paavo Järvi and Kurt Masur. This is a major talent who illuminates every piece of music he conducts; I have yet to hear a bad Chailly recording, and most are top on my list of choices. Except for the over-roomy, reverberant sound quality, 10 stars, easily. 
_

*FANFARE: Lynn René Bayley*


----------



## Orfeo

*Igor Stravinsky*
Ballet "The Rite of Spring."
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.


----------



## DaveS

César Franck Prelude, Chorale and Fugue

Sviatoslav Richter, piano

via YouTube


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Double Concerto in F Major, Badley C1

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Stefan Schlli, oboe -- Jeno Jando, harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 27-31.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 66 "Rejoice, all ye hearts"

For Easter Monday - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1994)

and

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond. (1976)


----------



## brotagonist

Mika said:


> View attachment 47048
> 
> Wie Schön Ist Dieprinzessin Salome Heute Nacht!


Some of us don't have that level of control :devil:

Richard Strauss - Salome Op.54 - K. Böhm/Hamburg. Staatsoper

I think the Dance of the Seven Veils deserves to be seen. This one (Nadja Michael & Thomas Moser, from McVicar's production for ROH) is marvellous, although straying from the less flagrant oriental dance that Strauss had envisioned.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to some Loris Tjeknavorian power









http://www.allmusic.com/album/armenian-orchestral-music-mw0001369399



> KHACHATURIAN Gayane: March. TJEKNAVORIAN Valse d'Amour. Othello: Adagio. My Armenia1. AJEMIAN Rhapsody. SPENDIARIAN Almást: Persian March. Yerevanian Studies, op. 30: Enzeli; Hidjaz. SARIAN Armenia: Sunrise; Drinking Song. HOVHANNESSIAN Erebouni-Yerevan.1 Sardarapat1. MIRZOYAN Symphonic Dances: Lezginka. YEGHIAZARIAN Sevan, Suite No. 2: Dances of the Fisherman; Dances of the Golden Fish; Dance of the Young Girls. BABADZHANIAN Fantasy
> 
> Most Armenian music is filled with the same type of exotic semi-orientalisms that fill Khachaturian's output. I fully expected that to be the rule here and eagerly expected much of the music to be first rate. This was a case of expectation exceeding the outcome. Much of Arno Babadzhanian's music has attracted me in the past, but his Fantasy proves to be bloated and filled with obnoxious pop elements. The same can also be said for Alexander Adjemian's Rhapsody, which also incorporates some of the worst elements of American jazz. Unfortunately, these are the two longest works on the disc, totaling more than 20 minutes. The three choral works, one by the conductor celebrating Armenian Independence Day in 1997 and two by Edgar Hovhannessian, are all in a patriotic vein. They are pleasant but of little consequence. Alexander Spendiarian (1871-1928) was, with Komitas, the founder of Armenian nationalist music. The three movements included here are among the finest on the disc and leave one wishing for more. There is much colorful folk influence exhibited. Grigor Yeghiazarian (1908-88) was born under Ottoman rule but studied in Moscow with Miaskovsky, Shebalin, and Glière. The three dances from his ballet Sevan, named for the lake near Mount Ararat that has near-mystical symbolism for Armenians, are also folk influenced but imaginatively scored and well crafted.
> 
> The Symphonic Pictures (Armenia) by Ghazar Sarian (1920-98) originated as film music. It is pleasant but shows little influence from Shostakovich and Kabalevsky, who taught Sarian. Edvard Mirzoyan (b. 1921) was actually born in Georgia. His Lezginka has the same distinctive rhythms as one finds in Khachaturian.
> 
> The music is enthusiastically led by Loris Tjeknavorian, and the Armenian players don't stint in their devotion to their fellow Armenian musicians. Excellent sound and very helpful notes- though in microscopic print-round out an issue that can only be recommended with reservations on the musical quality. (I hope this series continues with more music of Spendiarian and Yeghiazarian.)
> 
> John Bauman











http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/a/asv01102a.php
http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/a/asv01102b.php


----------



## Blake

Eroica Quartet's Schumann:_ String Quartets._ This is a mighty album.


----------



## Weston

Chamber music for me this afternoon.

*Herbert Howells: Violin Sonata No. 3 in E minor, Op. 38*
Mobius









*Poulenc: Sonata for piano, 4 hands, FP 8*
Francois Chaplin, piano / Alexandre Tharaud, piano









Of these two the Howells hit the spot. I love Poulenc's piano concerto and his flute sonata, but much of his music comes across in a flippant mood to me. I'm not sure why I feel that way.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61

David Zinman leading the Tonhalle Orchestra of Zurich -- Christian Tetzlaff, violin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A warm summer evening and I'm in the mood for the elegance and elan of French Modernism.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Georges Bizet*
_Les Pecheurs de perles_
An Opera in 3 Acts
Ilean Coturbas (Leila), Alain Vanzo (Nadir), Guillermo Sarabia (Zurga), Roger Soyer (Nourabad)
Choeur du theatre National de l'Opera de Paris
Jean Laforge directing
Orchestre du Theatre National de l'Opera de Paris
Georges Pretre conducting

From the libretto:

*NADIR*
_I think I can still hear, 
hidden under the palm-trees, 
her tender and sonorous voice 
singing like a dove's. 
O bewitching night, 
exquisite rapture, 
O delightful memory, 
mad elation, sweet dream! 
Under the light of the stars 
I can almost see her 
slightly opening her long veils 
to the tepid evening breeze. 
O bewitching night . . ._


----------



## Min

Carl Davis. http://www.thescore.org/posts/a-conversation-with-carl-davis/


----------



## bejart

Joseph Mysliveck (1739-1781): String Quintet No.2 in E Flat

Pro arte antiqua Prague: Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violina -- Ivo Anyz and Jaromir Pavicek, violas -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## SeptimalTritone

OMG this is so good! The expanded range of harmonic series ratios that he uses gives an incredibly unique sound that somehow feels like it borders between consonance and dissonance.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg


----------



## Jeff W

Doing some catch up listening for the Saturday Symphonies thread. Having already listened to the Toscanini recording, it is time for the Karajan recording of Schumann's Third Symphony which will be followed by the Fourth. The Berlin Philharmonic plays.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still exploring early French Modernism. Brilliant may be a bargain label... but there is no better recording of Fauré's mélodie than these sung by the incomparable Elly Ameling and Gérard Souzay.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 47071
> 
> 
> Doing some catch up listening for the Saturday Symphonies thread. Having already listened to the Toscanini recording, it is time for the Karajan recording of Schumann's Third Symphony which will be followed by the Fourth. The Berlin Philharmonic plays.


If you can, give a listen to John Eliot Gardiner's and George Szell's recordings.


----------



## dgee

Ligeti with choreography - fun:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

TurnaboutVox said:


> Carlo Gesualdo - Madrigals, Book 1 (1594)
> 
> Carmen Leoni (Harpsichord); Marco Longhini, Delitiae Musicae
> [Naxos, 2013, at the Chiesa di San Pietro in Vincoli, Azzago]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very fine indeed.
> 
> You'd be surprised what psychopathology people are often walking around with...


If you enjoyed these works by Gesualdo, you should give these a listen:


----------



## aleazk

dgee said:


> Ligeti with choreography - fun:


This one is also hilarious and silly (in a good way):


----------



## brotagonist

After the cloudburst...

Paul Hindemith SQ 2 (1918), 4 (1921), 7 (1945)

CD1 from the 3CD set of the Complete String Quartets performed by the Danish Quartet








I have always loved Hindemith's chamber works: such wonderful music for the quiet after the storm.


----------



## dgee

Sooo cool aleazk!! Love it


----------



## aleazk

dgee said:


> Sooo cool aleazk!! Love it


Yes, also incredible display of virtuosism!

I follow the Ensemble intercontemporain in facebook and they posted that video some days ago. Follow them!, they always post that kind of funny/peculiar things, as well as full performances, like this:


----------



## brotagonist

MozartsGhost said:


> *Georges Bizet*
> From the libretto:
> 
> *NADIR*
> _I think I can still hear,
> hidden under the palm-trees,
> her tender and sonorous voice
> singing like a dove's.
> O bewitching night,
> exquisite rapture,
> O delightful memory,
> mad elation, sweet dream!
> Under the light of the stars
> I can almost see her
> slightly opening her long veils
> to the tepid evening breeze.
> O bewitching night . . ._


This recalls the Seven Veils and calls for Bizet: Carmen (Wiener Staatsoper)

I haven't heard this one before... only the Carmen Suites.


----------



## revdrdave

StlukesguildOhio said:


> If you can, give a listen to John Eliot Gardiner's and George Szell's recordings.


Or Bernstein's with the VPO...


----------



## Mahlerian

A fine performance of this piece. Rattle's interpretation doesn't even begin to approach this level.

Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra Op. 16
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Kubelik


----------



## Weston

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG this is so good! The expanded range of harmonic series ratios that he uses gives an incredibly unique sound that somehow feels like it borders between consonance and dissonance.


Holy guacamole! Is that a folk song or hymn theme I'm hearing? Amazing Grace or something? Amazing anyway. I've just added this album to my to-buy list.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Weston said:


> Holy guacamole! Is that a folk song or hymn theme I'm hearing? Amazing Grace or something? Amazing anyway. I've just added this album to my to-buy list.


Very attentive of you Weston! Actually, string quartet 4 is based on Amazing Grace and is really good too (albeit a bit less dissonant).

Whatever is used in the string quartet 5 that I posted, it sure has quite an effect with the ever so slight sharp/flat leaning of certain notes into high-number harmonic partials that give... a _holy guacamole_ effect!

I'm slowly trying to listen to more microtonal and/or just intonation modern classical music (like La Monte Young's well-tuned piano), and so far I'm having a blast!


----------



## brotagonist

I admit I didn't get very far with Bizet's Carmen. There's too much romancing and no climax in sight :devil: The Carmen Suites get there in about 30 minutes :clap:

I'm catching up on some interesting music suggested by Weston a couple of evenings ago: Bartók's The Wooden Prince ballet (Antal Doráti/LSO); and suggested by PetrB a few months ago: Bartók's The Miraculous Mandarin pantomime (Pierre Boulez/NYP). I am very much taken with both works, neither of which I had ever heard in their entirety, but I think that the Miraculous Mandarin is the more striking of the two.

Oh, my







What an eerie wind to blow me away! I need to hear it again!

Bartók : Miraculous Mandarin
Adam Fischer/NHKSO


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Mahlerian said:


> A fine performance of this piece. Rattle's interpretation doesn't even begin to approach this level.
> 
> Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra Op. 16
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Kubelik


I think Kebelik is still one of the best interpreters of Schoenberg's music, better than many conductors of new generations.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Henry Charles Litolff: Maximilian Robespierre Overture (Württenberger Philharmoniker/ Ulrich Weder)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've never heard Schubert's First Symphony until last week. The plodding intro to the first movement aside, I'm just _in love _with that part of the first movement when it just so elegantly and joyously _takes off_ at about 3:30 into it. Pure joy and nobility. I find it absolutely captivating-- and he wrote this when he was sixteen?!!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Classic performances, which have deservedly acquired legendary status.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The performance of the Tchaikovsky has always been a bit problematic and never really takes off, but the Rachmaninov - oh my goodness! A performance of such poetry, such eloquence, coupled to such pianistic wizadry and technical brilliance I have yet to encounter. Some think the first movement too slow, but Richter thoroughly justifies the tempo, and the slow movement is breathtakingly beautiful, the orchestral contribution too. In contrast the fast movement is taken fast, the playing almost superhuman.

I owned the Rachmaninov on LP, when it was coupled to some of the Preludes, which I'd have preferred to the Tchaikovsky. Still I would never want to be without this recording of Rachmaninov's 2nd.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphony No.2 - Vaclav Neumann, cond.


----------



## Bas

Camille Saint Saëns - Organ Symphony
Berj Zamkochian [organ], Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch [dir.], on Living Stereo









Franz Schubert - Symphony no. 9 "Great"
By the Dutch Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nicolaus Harnoncourt [dir.] on Warner Classics


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _String Quartet in A minor, Op. 41 no. 1_
Eroica Quartet









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Trio in D major, op. 9 no.2_
Vera Beths, violin
Jürgen Kussmaul, viola
Anner Bylsma, cello









*Frank Bridge*: _Cello Sonata in D minor_ (1913-17)
Paul Watkins, cello
Ian Brown, piano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Violin Sonata in A major, Op. 30 no. 1_
Hiro Kurosaki, violin
Linda Nicholson, fortepiano


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Sonata in G Major,. Op.8, No.5

The Locatelli Trio: Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Tjeknavorian and Babadjanian










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2000/oct00/TJEKNAVORIAN.htm
http://www.allmusic.com/album/babad...urne-tjeknavorian-piano-concerto-mw0001400686


----------



## jim prideaux

Franz Schubert - Symphony no. 9 "Great"
By the Dutch Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nicolaus Harnoncourt [dir.] on Warner Classics

View attachment 47084
[/QUOTE]

Bas,

particularly interested in any opinions regarding this recording-Harnoncourt is in a number of significant instances becoming my 'conductor of choice'-Beethoven and Dvorak and.....

Schubert 9th is a symphony I am listening to repeatedly (see earlier posts) and this morning I took delivery of a second hand copy of Mackerras and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment performing the work-first impressions-the adjective 'vigorous' springs to mind!


----------



## Jeff W

Debussy's 'La Mer' and Respighi's 'Fountains of Rome' and 'Pines of Rome'. Fritz Reiner leads the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

I was watching a movie on TCM yesterday (I think it was called 'Adventure in Rome' or something like that) that had the Trevi fountain and it made me really want to listen to the 'Fountains of Rome'.


----------



## Oskaar

*Hindemith / Barber / Larsson / Janacek: Wind Quintets *

Harris, Michael, clarinet • Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble, Ensemble









PAUL HINDEMITH - Kleine Kammermusik
SAMUEL BARBER - Summer Music
LEOS JANÁCEK - Mládi (Youth)
LARS-ERIK LARSSON - Quattro tempi-Divertimento
























​
_"On Naxos, the British quintet led by the horn player Michael Thompson plays Hindemith's entertaining 'Little Chamber Music' and Samuel Barber's rhapsodic Summer Music, together with a less familiar but very fresh 'divertimento' by the Swede Lars-Erik Larsson; and it co-opts a bass clarinet for Janacek's extraordinary Youth, a reminiscence of childhood written at the age of 70. An attractive programme, and the performances are accomplished and affectionate..."_

*Anthony Burton
BBC Music Magazine, June 2000*


----------



## sdtom

Something that I've not had out for awhile is the 2nd Symphony of Khacaturian performed by Yuri Temirkanov in a live recording. Part of a 10 CD Brilliant set the sound of the recordings are at best inadequate. The price was right which is why I got this one in the first place.
Tom


----------



## Orfeo

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Opera in five acts & seven scenes "The Fiery Angel."
-Sergei Leiferkus, Galina Gorchakova, Kit, Larissa Dyadkova, Galuzin, Laptev, et al.
-The Kirov Opera Orchestra & Chorus/Valery Gergiev.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Opera in three scenes "The Miserly Knight."
-Ildar Abdrazakov, Misha Didyk, Sergey Muraev, Bronder, & Bezzubenkov.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Gianandrea Noseda.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VII in E-flat major (Bogatryryev's completion).
Piano Concerti nos. II & III(*).
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.
-Barry Douglas, piano(*).
-Bradley Creswick, violin & David K. Jones, cello(*).
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin(*).

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. XXVII in C Minor, op. 85.
-The USSR (Russian Federation) State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "La Sirene" (Anderson/Sterling)
d'Indy - Fantaisie pour piano sur un vieil air de Rondo francaise (Bourdoncle/Doron)
Boulez - Derive II (composer/DG)*


----------



## Jeff W

Hans Gal's Symphony No. 1 in D major and Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 1 in B flat major 'Spring'. Kenneth Woods leads the Orchestra of the Swan. I've been meaning to relisten to the recent recordings of Hans Gal's symphonies and thought now would be a good time.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Works (solo), w. Kempf (rec.1999), Alexeev (rec.1987 - '89).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

L'Heure Espagnole - Ravel's wonderfully light-hearted comic opera, in a classic recording conducted by the recently late Lorin Maazel.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Joseph Haydn* - "Die Schöpfung", performed by London Symphony Orchestra under Colin Davis, Ian Bostridge etc.


----------



## csacks

Bas said:


> Camille Saint Saëns - Organ Symphony
> Berj Zamkochian [organ], Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch [dir.], on Living Stereo
> 
> Hi Bas, what a spectacular symphony, and a very nice record. I already have something to start my afternoon with.
> 
> Beethoven´s 8th symphony, by Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt and the VPO. It is a different interpretation of Beethoven compared to the other classic records (von Karajan, Szell, Ormandy, Bernstein). I have not got Chailly´s set yet, but this one worth. Very recommendable. And it might be downloaded from itunes by U$ 11.99


----------



## Oskaar

*Arnold: Orchestral Works*

Raphael Wallfisch, cello
Esther Ingham, flute
John Turner, recorder
Carl Raven, alto saxophone
Northern Chamber Orchestra/Nicholas Ward
* Manchester Sinfonia/Richard Howarth









Cello Concerto, Op. 136 (1988/2000; ed. Ellis) *
Concertino for Flute & Strings, Op. 19a (1948/2000; orch. Ellis)
Fantasy for Recorder & String Quartet, Op. 140 (1990/2001; ed. Ellis)
Saxophone Concerto (1942/1994; arr. & orch. Ellis)
Symphony for Strings, Op. 13 (1946) *






​
_"A wonderful disc. Raphael Wallfisch gives an intelligent and passionate account of the cello concerto. Carl Raven reveals the dark moods of the sax concerto. Esther Ingham on flute and John Turner on recorder do well in their works, although I don't get much of their personalities as players. Of the ensembles, I give the edge to Nicholas Ward and the Northern Chamber Orchestra rather than to Richard Howarth and the Manchester Sinfonia, but that may be due to the fact that the cello concerto and the symphony are bigger works. The sound is both full and clear, with the counterpoint especially so."_

*Steve Schwartz www.classical.net*


----------



## ptr

*Dmitri Shostakovich* - Symphony No 10 (RCA)









Het Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest u. Claus Peter Flor

*York Höller* - Sphären für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) & Der ewige Tag für gemischten Chor, großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (Texts by Ibn Scharaf, Georg Heym and Pablo Neruda (1998-2000, rev 2002)) (NEOS)









WDR Sinfonieorchester & Rundfunkchor Köln u. Semyon Bychkov

/ptr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, String Quartet in E-Flat Major, Op. 127 (Artemis Quartet).









F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 1 in E-Flat Major (The London Haydn Quartet).


----------



## Oskaar

*Bax: Symphony No 4, Nympholept / Lloyd-jones*

Composer: Arnold Bax 
Conductor: David Lloyd-Jones 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Scottish National Orchestra









Symphony no 4
Overture to a Picaresque Comedy
Nympholept






​
Bax rises more and more in my personal hierarki of admiration!

_"I will say I enjoyed his readings very much for their own sake, and I certainly prefer his more insistent rhythmic approach to what I think of as Thomson's flaccidity. I think this one of the outstanding Naxos entries, and at Naxos prices it encourages me to sample the entire symphonic set."_

*www.classicalcdreview.com*


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Claude Debussy - Orchestral Works - I / Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF (EMI)*
Disc 1 of 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

Brahms' spectacular 2nd Piano concerto, spectacularly done:


----------



## jim prideaux

the Schubert Quintet performed by the Lindsays...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Franck: Symphony in D Minor Boston Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

A classic record that has never sounded better than in this current transfer, thank heavens Monteux lived long enough to make recordings in such good sound as this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa laetatus sum.*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Trios, w. Borodin Trio (rec.1983).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Walton

String Quartet in A minor* (1947)
*Piano Quartet in D minor* (1921 rev 1974)
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2000]
Another run through for this new disc. Walton's String Quartet is really quite a strong, individual work, on repeated hearing.










*Charles Mingus

Mingus Ah Um* (1959)
John Handy - alto sax; Booker Ervin - tenor sax; Shafi Hadi - tenor sax
Willie Dennis - trombone; Jimmy Knepper - trombone; Horace Parlan - piano
Charles Mingus - bass, piano; Dannie Richmond - drums
[Columbia]

For a change...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After reading references of the Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra recording of Holst's The Planet here on the forums, I decided to give it a try on YouTube. This was also influenced by Reiner's Richard Strauss recordings turning me onto the the CSO. I am truly glad they did...






It is certainly an impressive and powerful performance. I was only going to sample Mars but I am in the process of listening to as many parts as have been uploaded onto YouTube. It has been a while since I listened to The Planets so this will be a refreshing experience.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 67 "Hold in remembrance Jesus Christ"

For the Quasimodogeniti - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond. (1958)

and

Karl Richter, cond. (1974)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

oskaar said:


> *Bax: Symphony No 4, Nympholept / Lloyd-jones*
> 
> Composer: Arnold Bax
> Conductor: David Lloyd-Jones
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 47115
> 
> 
> Symphony no 4
> Overture to a Picaresque Comedy
> Nympholept
> 
> View attachment 47116​
> Bax rises more and more in my personal hierarki of admiration!
> 
> _"I will say I enjoyed his readings very much for their own sake, and I certainly prefer his more insistent rhythmic approach to what I think of as Thomson's flaccidity. I think this one of the outstanding Naxos entries, and at Naxos prices it encourages me to sample the entire symphonic set."_
> 
> *www.classicalcdreview.com*


It's one of the clearest of the set in terms of structure and development.

Here is one snippet of the first movement I quite like, particularly for its function in the piece.









Reminds me of Mahler's Symphony No. 6:


----------



## Blake

Bernstein's Schumann: _Symphony 2._ The complaints about Schumann's orchestration is for the birds. This whole cycle is lovely.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rachmaninov's Vespers - Nikolai Korniev, cond.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Major, Bryan G11

Andrew Watkinson conducting the City of London Sinfonia


----------



## Alypius

PERFORMANCES BY THE QUATUOR MOSAIQUES:

Haydn: String Quartet in C major ("Bird"), op. 33/3, Hob. III:39 (1781)










Mozart, String Quartet #17 in B flat major ("La chasse"), K.458 (1784)










Beethoven: String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5 (1798/1800)


----------



## JACE

NP:










Mahler: Sym. No. 9 / Barbirolli, Berlin PO


----------



## SimonNZ

Dowland lute works - Paul O'Dette, lute


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Regina Caeli Laetare.*

Michael, Noone, Ensemble Plus Ultra


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://onsite










Brahms : PC1 & 4 Ballads
Gilels, Jochum/BPO

Sublime :kiss:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No 7 in A Major, Op 92_
*Bruckner*
_Symphony No 4 "Romantic"_
Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer conducting

No liner notes on these, recorded from vinyl to wav last winter, then off to the thrifts.


----------



## nightscape

Janáček: Glagolitic Mass


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, op. 30
New Vienna String Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 47 in G Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This morning it's the turn of Ravel's magical *L'Enfant et les Sortileges*, gorgeously realised in Maazel's classic recording. With the addition of Rimsky-Korsakov's _Capriccio Espagnol_ and Stravinsky's _le Chant du Rossignol_, what a fantastic set this is.


----------



## Oskaar

*Berlioz: Les Nuits D'ete, Ravel: Sheherazade, Debussy, Duparc / Ameling, Behrens*

Composer: Claude Debussy, Henri Duparc, Maurice Ravel, Hector Berlioz 
Performer: Patricia Taylor, Elly Ameling, Hildegard Behrens 
Conductor: Edo De Waart, Francis Travis 
Orchestra/Ensemble: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Vienna Symphony Orchestra









La damoiselle élue by Claude Debussy
Chanson triste by Henri Duparc
L'invitation au voyage by Henri Duparc
Shéhérazade by Maurice Ravel
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 by Hector Berlioz

























​
Never mind: the Berlioz isn't bad, and it's for Ameling that you should own this disc. She was, and remains, fabulous.

*www.classicstoday.com*


----------



## Bas

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn & Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel - String quartet no. 2. opus 13 in Am, String Quartet in E-flat (Fanny), String Quartet no. 6 opus 80 in Fm
By Quatuor Ebene, on Virgin Classics









Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas opus 5 no 1, opus 5 no 2, opus 69
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Pierre Fournier [violin], on Deutsche Grammophone









Johann Baptist Vanhal - String Quartets opus 33 no. 2 and no. 3, "Hoffmeister" quartet no. 2
By the Camesina Quartet, on Musicmanufactur Berlin


----------



## jdcbr

*Korngold and "movie music"*



violadude said:


> I'm going to repost my response to Millionrainbows in the first thread here then, so he (or Cosmos, since he's potentially involved with this discussion) has a chance to reply.
> 
> "I'm giving it a try. It seems a little too sweet for me on first impression. I can tell it's nicely crafted, though. I have to be in a receptive mood for some things..." -Millionrainbows in reference to the Korngold Piano Quartet that Cosmos posted
> 
> I gave his piano quintet posted by Cosmos a listen and it's pretty different from what I'm used to hearing from Korngold, more Romantic. The string quartets I suggested, for example, are written more in a German Expressionist vein mixed with some neo-classicsm (but not atonal from what I understand).
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep in mind he was a big movie music composer so some of that aesthetic may have slipped into his serious works. But I don't think it's too bad in that regard.


Poor Korngold- forced to leave his beloved Vienna, he works in Hollywood to earn a living. Unintentionally, his style comes to define "movie music," then his concert music is described as sounding like "movie music!" It sounds like movie music because he and the other Austrian and German Jewish expats (Max Steiner, Franz Waxmann, etc.) defined what movie music was. They were true to their aesthetic and are now condemned for it.


----------



## jdcbr

An aside- I know the Gilels / Jochum Brahms concertos are considered the gold standard, but I have always preferred his recording of No. 2 with Reiner on RCA. Anyone else?


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1723-1786): Symphony No.4 in A Major

Kurt Redel conducting the Pro Arte Orchestra of Munich


----------



## Morimur

*Sultan Khan | U. Shrinivas - (1992) (2007) Ru-Ba-Ru*










Ustad Sultan Khan: Ustad Sultan Khan is renowned for the emotional depth of his playing, and his extraordinary technical and melodic control over this difficult string instrument. A scion of an illustrious lineage of court musicians, he became internationally recognised after his performances along with Pandit Rai Shankar on George Harrison's 1974 Dark Horse world tour. Ustad Sultan Khan has also composed and recorded music for films such as 'Gandhi' and 'Pakeezah', and for his widely acclaimed Indi-pop album Piya Basanti. Sultan Khan was also trained in the Indore gharana of khayal gayaki, made famous by the legendary Amir Khan, whose nuances he has adopted.

U. Shrinivas: U. Shrinivas, popularly known as Mandolin Shrinivas for the instrument he has become synonymous with, is a musician par excellence. U. Shrinivas took to the mandolin at the age of six and since then there has been no looking back. He has brought the instrument, otherwise considered incapable of sustaining notes, to the Indian music scene and given it as special plane in Carnatic classical music. U. Shrinivas plays the electric mandolin and has made several adjustments to the instrument in order to adapt to the classical style of gamak-s and alap-s. He has collaborated with several artistes overseas such as John McLaughlin of the Shakti band, Jazz great Miles Davis and Michael Brook. Recipient of the coveted Padma Shree award by the Government of India, U. Shrinivas is a legend in the making, mesmerising listeners with his mellifluous playing.


----------



## Morimur

*Vikku Vinayakram | Mahaperiyava Group - (2004) Carnatic Classical; Swara Laya Mela*


----------



## Orfeo

*Joly Braga Santos*
Symphonies nos. III(*) & IV.
-The Portugese Symphony Orchestra(*)/Alvaro Cassuto.
-The National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland/Alvaro Cassuto.

*Carl August Nielsen*
Symphony no. III "Sinfonia Espansiva", op. 27.
-Catherine Bott, soprano & Stephen Roberts, baritone.
-The Royal Scottish Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*
Twenty-four Negro Melodies, op. 59.
-David Shaffer-Gottschalk, piano.

*Sir Arnold Bax *
Winter Legends.
-Margaret Fingerhut, piano.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*Ernest John Moeran*
Symphony in G minor.
-The Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Piano Concerto in C minor.
-Howard Shelley, piano.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "The Barber of Seville" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #49 in C# minor (McCabe/London)
Bomtempo - Symphony #1 (Minsky/Koch)*


----------



## Vaneyes

This thread's approaching 50,000 LIKES. Ain't that amazing.

*Debussy*: Piano Works (solo), w. Jacobs (rec. 1970 - '78).

View attachment 47151


----------



## Vaneyes

jdcbr said:


> An aside- I know the Gilels / Jochum Brahms concertos are considered the gold standard, but I have always preferred his recording of No. 2 with Reiner on RCA. Anyone else?


Re Brahms PCs, I like Douglas/LSO/Skrowaczewski for 1 (RCA, rec.1988), and Kovacevich/LSO/C. Davis for 2 (Philips, rec.1980).:tiphat:


----------



## rrudolph

Buxtehude: Toccata in G BuxWV 165/La Capricciosa BuxWV 250/Chorale Partita "Auf Meinen Lieben Gott" BuxWV 179/Praeludium in G BuxWV 162/Air with two variations in A minor BuxWV 249/Praeludium in G minor BuxWV 163/Suite in G minor BuxWV 241








Schutz: Meine Seele Erhebt Den Herren SWV 494/Herr, Nun Lassest du Deinen Diener SWV 432/Vater Unser, Der du Bist SWV 411/Musikalische Exequien Op. 7








Bach: Was Mein Gott Will, Das G'scheh Allzeit BWV 111/Liebster Immanuel, Herzog der Frommen BWV 123/Meinen Jesum Lass Ich Nicht BWV 124/Mit Fried und Freud Ich Fahr Dahin BWV 125


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> This thread's approaching 50,000 LIKES. Ain't that amazing.
> 
> *Debussy*: Piano Works (solo), w. Jacobs (rec. 1970 - '78).
> 
> View attachment 47151


I love Jacobs' singular take on Debussy!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Beethoven VI, Karajan/BPO*






When some people think in engineering terms of a ' _ smooth _power band,' a sixteen-cylinder, 987 bhp Bugatti Veyron may come to mind.

For me, its Karajan and Berlin doing Beethoven.


----------



## Oskaar

*Britten: String Quartet No. 2 - 3 Divertimentos - Miniature Suite - String Quartet in D major*

Emperor Quartet









String Quartet No. 2 in C Major, Op. 36
3 Divertimentos
Miniature Suite
String Quartet in D Major






​
Wonderfull cd!

_"In their very different ways these are highly imaginative works and they receive lively, engaging performances here...the Emperor Players...captur[e] the essential Britten style well - salt-sea splashes of sound, straight out of Peter Grimes, in the Vivace - and able to build up the final Chacony as inexorably as any."_

*Grammophone*


----------



## JACE

Prompted by another thread:










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Szell, Cleveland O, Serkin; Strauss: Burleske / Ormandy, Philadelphia O, Serkin


----------



## jim prideaux

I declined to take my I-pod for a lengthy walk along the coast of County Durham today-courtesy of Harnoncourt and the COE I have had the 1st movement of Beethoven 2nd symphony 'banging around' inside my head all day-so I suppose that counts as 'Current Listening'-I also noticed that whistling the main theme in a supermarket has a decidedly triumphal air about it!


----------



## Mahlerian

Finishing up my run through the late Beethoven quartets:

Beethoven: String Quartet in A minor op. 132, String Quartet in F major op. 135
Yale Quartet


----------



## sdtom

A new re-release from Naxos is the Khachaturian music to Battle of Stalingrad and Othello. It could have been put in the soundtrack thread but this is one that I recommend to lovers of Russian music.
Tom


----------



## brotagonist

Toshio Hosokawa : New Seeds of Contemplation
Ensemble Yusei diretto da Toshio Hosokawa

Not all of his are this much like traditional Japanese art music, but this one is especially so, and what a fine work it is, too  for Shomyo and Gagaku.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm running behind schedule, but I think I can squeeze in both of these, the first and last of a set of five, I believe:

Toshio Hosokawa : Landscape 1 (Arditti Quartet)
Toshio Hosokawa : Landscape 5 (Mayumi Miyata & Arditti Quartet)










These are definitely less Japanese, but there is still that unmistakable Japanese sound to some of the playing. I can't wait to get back home and listen to parts 2, 3 and 4  It could be partly the way the Arditti Quartet interpret the works, and they have done just about all of the now composers, it seems (keep 'em coming!  ), but I hear a similarity to late Nono in the latter of the two movements I am currently listening to.


----------



## Oskaar

*Debussy, Poulenc, Franck: Works for Cello / Muller-Schott*

Composer: Claude Debussy, Francis Poulenc, César Franck, Maurice Ravel 
Performer: Robert Kulek, Daniel Müller-Schott









Sonata for Cello and Piano by Claude Debussy
Sonata for Cello and Piano by Francis Poulenc
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major, M 8 by César Franck
Pièce en forme de Habañera by Maurice Ravel
Intermezzo for Cello and Orchestra by Claude Debussy

























​
_"Daniel Miiller-Schott and Robert Kulek make is formidable duo partnership; in addition to an impressive level of accomplishment and technical polish, both players combine to project a distinctive, individual view of the music.

Throughout, one has the impression of very positive, intelligent music making, and the recorded sound is excellent - full, clear, and very realistic."_

-- Duncan Druce, Gramophone [9/2002]


----------



## Oskaar

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750) 
The Concerto Album*

Lara St. John, violin 
New York Bach Ensemble









Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV 1042
Double Concerto in D minor, BWV 1043 (with Scott St. John)
Sonata No. 1 in G minor for Violin Solo, BWV






​
_"At times the magic slips, though, when St. John sounds more of a virtuoso than a feeling musician. But these moments are rare, and this disc, if anything, is the presage of an interesting career. Perhaps now that she has graduated to the big time, she can dispense with the provocative poses and her discs will be sold for the music - excellent as it is - rather than for her image." _

*Kirk McElhearn*

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/May02/Bach_Lara.htm#ixzz38DuLrAfI


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*My listening for today so far...*

My first disc of choice was *Beethoven's Ninth Symphony*, performed by the *Chicago Symphony Orchestra under Fritz Reiner*.









Very few recordings of this piece impress me other than those by Wilhelm Furtwangler. With Reiner, that list now stands at three (Otto Klemperer live on the Testament label with the Philharmonia and Ferenc Fricsay and the Berliner Philharmoniker are the other two if you are interested).

Given the relative few performances given of the piece by the performers before this recording (as noted in the booklet), this recording does a phenomenal job of hiding the fact. A taut performance - one I will return to no doubt. The CSO sounds fantastic and crucially the singers and chorus sound "right".

The fourth movement is what typically kills many interpretations for me but this holds up really well.

The sound quality for the time is really good too.

Next up was *Grieg's Peer Gynt Suite, Concert Overture 'In Autumn' et al.* performed by the *Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under Sir Thomas Beecham*.









That this recording was made circa 1959 is still a surprise to me to this day. The glory of Analogue recording.

This remains to this day my favourite recording of Grieg's Peer Gynt Suite. Both interpretation and performance are superb, matched by the quality of the recording. This may be one of my favourite classical discs - for me, this may also be one of Beecham's finest recordings.

Which brings me to my present listening - a collection of *Wagner's Orchestral Highlights* performed by the *Berliner Philharmoniker *under the sadly underrated *Klaus Tennstedt*.









Klaus Tennstedt in some ways reminds of Wilhelm Furtwangler, particularly (and predominantly) in the way he is a wholly different animal live as opposed to in the studio (though no slouch there either). I understand that Tennstedt's guest slots with the Berliner Philharmoniker were engineered by Herbert Von Karajan to show the circling vultures vying for his position who really had the power. True or not, Tennstedt produced some wonderful recordings with the Berliners - including this wonderful set.

Many, myself included, praise Tennstedt's special relationship with the London Philharmonic Orchestra (a true example of synergy) but these performances show Tennstedt at an equally high level. I am grateful that Testament has released more broadcasts by this combination as it provides an interesting glimpse into what might have been (wishful thinking I know - not to disrespect Claudio Abbado).

Rambling aside, I value this set highly alongside that of Furtwangler's Orchestral Highlights. It makes me really wish that Tennstedt had the opportunity to record a Ring Cycle and a Meistersinger'.


----------



## JACE

NP:










Schoenberg: Pelleas Und Melisnade; Webern: Passacaglia / Christoph Eschenbach, Houston Symphony


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Winterreise (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; Daniel Barenboim).









I didn't 'get' the Winterreise right away, but it's becoming one of my favourite Schubert pieces, if not my favourite. Barenboim's playing is wonderful - an excellent, lyrical touch but also a great sense of dynamics. I especially like the thick but soft sound of the piano. Fischer-Dieskau does a great job at getting the dramatic component in the lyrics across.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection", Bernstein - LSO -- thanks to Mahlerian's advice in another thread.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa* (1566-1613)

*Madrigals Book 2
Canzon francese del Principe
Gagliarda del Principe de Venosa*

Delitiae Musicae, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2010]

Another disc of Gesualdo Madrigals - this was the perfect accompaniment to dinner served 'al fresco'. I have to admit to opening the French windows and listening in the garden. Don't know what the neighbours thought but it makes a change from 'Rock FM'










Later in the office / garden room (the sky is luminous and it's still very warm):

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 5 in E flat, Op. 82*
CBSO, Simon Rattle [EMI, 1988]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 26.*

Much better than my Naxos recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Opus 77, No. 1*

I have the Kodaly recording; I'm deciding if I need to supplement it.


----------



## csacks

Dvorak, Cello Concert. Fournier y Szell. IMO, always a good choice.


----------



## Guest

While I was on vacation, 11 new CDs/SACDs arrived! First up is this wonderful piano recital. Great playing and the sound is good overall, but in multi-channel mode, there is a bit too much direct sound in the rear speakers. Still, if you want a non-stop display of virtuosity, then this is the disc for you!


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Garden Rain for brass ensemble, Le son calligraphie, Hika, Folios, Distance, Voice, Stanza II, Eucalypts I, Eucalypts II









Unlike most Takemitsu discs, this collection of chamber and solo works is entirely drawn from his earlier period. Stanza II, a work for harp and tape, is of particular interest for its mixture of musique concrete-like elements (birds, people talking) and electronically manipulated harp sounds, sometimes pitched down to sound like bells or drawn out to provide long resonances. This collection also has one of the best performances of Voice I've heard, and a performance of Distance from the dedicatee, Heinz Hollinger.


----------



## Guest

I had never heard of the composer (b.1979) nor any of the musicians, but I must say I thoroughly enjoyed this, and it lives up to the rave reviews I've read. Stylistically, I'd say he reminds me a little of modern day (neo-romantic) Penderecki.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 68 "God so loved the world"

For Whit Monday - Leipzig, 1725

Fritz Werner, cond (1963)

and

Christophe Coin, cond. (1995)


----------



## Guest

Eliot Fisk plays Bach and Scarlatti. This SACD was originally issued on a 45 r.p.m. LP back in 1979, which I practically wore out! I was very happy to find it on a disc with a few added bonus tracks. It was recorded on a specially modified (by Mark Levinson) 30 ips tape deck. Some hiss is audible, but the guitar is so life-like. Sadly, it seems to be out of print, now.


----------



## Jeff W

Far too tired to post when I came home...

Last night I listened to:









Claudio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orchestra in Mendelssohn's Symphonies No. 4 & 5 along with the Overture for Wind Instruments.









Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker in Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 3 and the Italian Suite for Orchestra.


----------



## Novelette

Liszt: Christus, S3/R478 -- Henriette Bonde-Hansen; Helmuth Rilling: Radio-Sinfonicorchester Stuttgart

Giroust: Benedic anima mea -- Olivier Latry; Olivier Schneebeli: Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles

Haydn: String Quartet #34 in D, Op. 20/4, H 3/34 -- Kodály Quartet

Schubert: Drei Klavierstücke, D 946 -- Paul Lewis

Palestrina: Missa l'Homme armé À 4 -- Pro Cantione Antiqua

Gluck: Symphony in A, Chen A1 Wq deest "Regensburger‟ -- Michi Gaigg: L'Orfeo Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Sid James

*Chavez *_Symphony #1 "Sinfonia de Antigona"_
- London SO under Eduardo Mata (VoxBox)

Started with *Chavez's Sinfonia de Antigona*. Ten minutes of stark, pared down music with a sense of restrained drama. Like European composers at the time, he went back to the ancient Greek modes to provide structure here. Its got some of the feel of Carl Vine's _Mythologia_, which I relistened to in recent weeks, but that was done with electronic manipulation of sounds to produce a Greek orchestra. Chavez does it with a modern symphony orchestra, and the sounds he generates strike me just as out of this world as when I first heard this. He restricts himself to a limited palette to achieve maximum results (most similar to Sibelius, particularly later in the piece). That string glissando that comes out of nowhere not far from the start is one, its got this austere beauty about it. Shivers down spine sort of stuff.










*Dvorak* _Serenade for Strings_
- London CO under Rafael Kubelik (Eloquence)










*Aldridge* 
_Clarinet Concerto
Samba for clarinet and string quartet_
- David Singer, clarinet with A Far Cry Orchestra and Shanghai Quartet (Naxos)

Onto *Dvorak's Serenade for Strings*, a homage to Mozart and Haydn in all but name, and finishing with *Aldridge's Clarinet Concerto*, a virtuoso score for both soloist and orchestra. It mixes the vibes of many things, including film music, Latin and klezmer.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Spent a warm, humid afternoon in the barn, so I figured I'd cool off with a little winter music:










_Winter Poems_. Music of Glenn Buhr.

Glenn (Arthur) Buhr is a Canadian composer, pianist, and conductor, born in Winnipeg 18 Dec 1954; B MUS (Manitoba) 1979, M MUS (British Columbia) 1981, DMA (Michigan) 1984. Glenn Buhr studied composition at the University of Manitoba with Lawrence Ritchey and Casey Sokol, at the University of British Columbia with Stephen Chatman and William Benjamin, and at the University of Michigan with Leslie Bassett, William Albright, and William Bolcom. Winter Poems dates to 1994 when Buhr was composer in residence at the Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra.

Buhr says of the work, which was influenced by the view from his high-rise apartment in Winnepeg: "I remember the sunlight on the snow, the winter colors, the steam suspended above the chimneys of the large buildings; all of the pleasant sensations of a prairie winter viewed nostalgically from a warm apartment. With the cold, calm Manitoba winter as a backdrop, and in the midst of thoughts and influences which were pulling me toward a more lyrical rather than dramatic approach to my work, I composed _winter poems_."

And I'm glad he did.

I first heard the works first movement, Tranquillo, on a public radio "classical music" broadcast and was so impressed by the piece I bought the CD, which features also Buhr's Viola Concerto and two other works.

You might possibly be able to hear the music here -- http://www.listerplay.com/album/id:342067964/Buhr__the_Music_of_Glenn_Buhr#play/tid/342067989 -- but I had trouble loading the first track. So I didn't try this link for sound. (I do have the CD, though.)

Good music to cool off to after a warm summer workout.

Here's another side of Glenn Buhr:


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.18, No.3

Quartetto di Milano: Thomas Wicky-Borner and Manrico Pandovani, violins -- Claudio Pavolini, viola -- Graziano Beluffi, cello


----------



## Weston

*Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 30* 
Quintet of the Moscow Conservatory









The album design is not much to look at, but the music . . . Oh, the music!

It seems not too long ago I was desultory about almost all of my listening, but over the past week it has suddenly become amazing. This is one example. If this work had been orchestrated, I'm convinced it would have been among the most famous symphonies ever written. But it doesn't need to be. It is monument just as it is, accessible without being trite or dull (in spite of the third movement seeming to be a 1st cousin to Pachelbel's tedious Canon), riveting without resorting to melodrama. This is the perfect balance for me. This is how it feels to listen to classical music.


----------



## SimonNZ

Erkki Melartin's Violin Concerto - John Storgårds, violin, Leif Segerstam, cond.


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach Toccata in F major bwv 540 Biggs


----------



## bejart

Norbert Burmuller (1810-1836): String Quartet No.2 in D Minor, Op.7

Mannheim String Quartet: Andreas Krecher and Claudia Hohorst, violin -- Niklas Schwarz, viola -- Armin Fromm, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Callas as Ophelia*









Ambroise Thomas, _Hamlet_, Ophelia's "_Ai vostri giochi. . . Ed ora a voi_"

There Callas goes again with the superb drama, alternating deftly between her 'little girl' voice and pyrotechnical flights of fancy. The only other singer I know of who could convincingly pull this off would be late-fifties, early-sixties Sutherland. . . that is to say, _minus_ all of the ingenious dramatic inflections and colorations; which for me is ninety-percent of the psychological impact of the music. This is a piece of music that would otherwise be very mediocre without Callas' caressing touch. Thoroughly enchanting.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in F Major, KV 280

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still on a French kick. I went digging through the shelves for some works I haven't heard in a while and pulled out some chamber music by Chausson and Faure, violin concertos by Saint-Saens, Adam's _Giselle_... and surprised myself to discover that I actually have the complete Debussy _Pelléas et Mélisande_ conducted by Boulez. I must have never gotten around to listening to this as part of a Debussy/Boulez box set due to the fact that I far prefer several other conductors to Boulez for Debussy (Charles Dutoit, Jean Martinon, and Ernest Ansermet especially). I must give this a listen tomorrow.


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez conducting Explosante-fixe, Le marteau, and other works; Mompou playing his own piano works.

Btw, for anyone who may be interested, I noticed while browsing Amazon for images that the MP3 download of Mompou's 4-disk set is selling for $8.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Still on a French kick. I went digging through the shelves for some works I haven't heard in a while and pulled out some chamber music by Chausson and Faure, violin concertos by Saint-Saens, Adam's _Giselle_... and surprised myself to discover that I actually have the complete Debussy _Pelléas et Mélisande_ conducted by Boulez. I must have never gotten around to listening to this as part of a Debussy/Boulez box set due to the fact that I far prefer several other conductors to Boulez for Debussy (Charles Dutoit, Jean Martinon, and Ernest Ansermet especially). I must give this a listen tomorrow.


I love D'Indy's _The_ _Enchanted Forrest_. I have that cd. I just wish it was a hard-charging performance though. The music deserves it.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_The "Haydn" String Quartets_
No. 14, No. 15, No. 16
No. 17 "_The Hunt_", No. 18
No. 19 "_Dissonant_"

The Hungarian Quartet
Zoltan Szekely & Michael Kuttner, Violin
Denes Koromzay, Viola; Gabriel Magyar, Cello

From the insert in the Vox Box:

There was a long period in Mozart's life, when he did not compose any string quartets. In 1773 he wrote six, all in the summer. Then came a ten year interval. And then, out of the blue, a series of six masterpieces - the string quartets that Mozart dedicated to Josef Haydn . . .

. . . in 1785, the year that Josef Haydn heard the music. Leopold Mozart took a trip to Vienna to meet Haydn and to hear his son's new music. Proudly the old man wrote home, in a letter dated February 14-16, 1785; "On Saturday evening Herr Josef Haydn and the two Barons Tinti came to see us, and the new quartets were performed. Haydn said to me: "Before God and as an honest man I tell you that your son is the greatest composer known to me either in person or by name. He has taste and, what is more, the most profound knowledge of composition."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I love D'Indy's The Enchanted Forrest. I have that cd. I just wish it was a hard-charging performance though. The music deserves it.

Michel Plasson and Pierre Monteux have recorded some of d'Indy's work. I should give these a listen. Outside of Boulez (who I don't like much) there don't seem to be many/any French conductors of real brilliance taking on the French oeuvre... at least this seems true of the newer work. The Baroque and Classical era benefits from Marc Minkowski, René Jacobs, and William Christie. We need some more conductors like Pierre Monteux, Michel Plasson, Ernest Ansermet, etc... taking on the less-well-known French works in the same manner as Vernon Handley and Richard Hickox (among others) have done for British music.


----------



## jdcbr

I have a real soft spot for d'Indy's "Symphonie on a French Mountain Air."
As for conductors of that repertoire- I have high hopes for Yannick Nezet-Seguin. He is the real deal, not just a curly-haired flash in the pan!


----------



## jdcbr

Boulez is very analytical. Some of this repertoire needs the heart to be worn on the sleeve.


----------



## SimonNZ

Erkki Melartin's Symphony No.6 - Leonid Grin, cond.


----------



## science

Catching up a little on my confessions. Forgive me, arbiters of taste, for I have sinned:

View attachment 47193


This is one of all those many uber-famous - sorry, I meant "classic" or "great" - works that I am not yet acceptably familiar with. But I've been listening to it a bit more lately, so maybe I can be excused with a euphemistic "improving" comment.

View attachment 47194


I'm genuine unsure what my attitude to this is supposed to be, so I'm not sure why I'm wrong to enjoy it so much. But I do, so to whatever charge, I plead guilty.

View attachment 47195


I'd listened to the suites a few weeks back, so this time I just did the Brandenburgs. I've heard several recordings of them lately, and Pinnock really stands out for me as very bright and cheerful. I know I'm supposed to obsess over the tempo, but the sad truth is I like these works at pretty much any tempo I've ever heard them. I have to fall back on stuff like which instruments I hear better at various points, and whether I simply like it that way or not. Well, I can't say anything really bad about any versions I've heard, but I definitely enjoy this one up there with the best of them.

View attachment 47196


Whew! I knew that if I didn't get to something like this I'd be on the ignore lists pretty soon. I wonder whether Drury is more fashionable than Hamelin. Perhaps I can even pass this off as indie label. I feel so much better about myself having reached here. I can now return to the trenches.

View attachment 47197


As I will confess in a later post, I enjoyed Schiff's WTC so much that I felt inspired to go back and give some more piano Bach my attentions. I did and do enjoy this very much, but...


----------



## science

View attachment 47198


I cannot find exactly what I'm looking for, which is the Goldberg Variations by Van Asperen, so this will have to do. I have the toccatas too, but I didn't listen to them.

So, this is exactly how the Goldbergs are supposed to sound. Of course I have the right to so declaim. Pleasure is the only law, quoth I think Debussy.

View attachment 47199


I have already thanked my friends in my recommending thread for insisting that I buy and hear this, but I state again: I am so grateful that they did so, for otherwise I would never have dropped sixty American greenbacks for another WTC on piano. I have this bias, and two other piano WTCs already, including one - Tureck - whose virtues are lost to my plebeian ears. But Schiff is now my favorite piano version. Loved it thoroughly. I wish I'd started with this one so many years ago.

View attachment 47200


Come for the Ravel, stay for the Carter. I really like this disk. I know Aimard's recording of Ligeti's Études is very popular here; for me (pardon the vulgarity) this is very nearly on that level.

View attachment 47201


Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace according to thy word, for mine ears have heard thy salvation, a HIPPI recording of Haydn's op. 77 with all the sparkle and joy and jazz and depth and all that that I can possibly express.

View attachment 47202


The dynamics are too extreme for me, but I know that's a big plus for others.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Jeux
Cleveland Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## SeptimalTritone

A masterpiece. From the canyons to the stars, the wind, the birds, and God. A world of the purest expression beyond the restrictions of human intellect.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata in B-Flat Major, D960 (Elisabeth Leonskaja).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not the best recording of Berlioz's Faust tale certainly; Pretre's prosaic, matter of fact, perfunctory conducting is a noose around its neck. This cast certainly deserved better. Under different circumstances, Bacquier could no doubt have been a great Mephisto. Here we only get a hint of that and Gedda is better represented on Davis's superb Philips recording. The one treasurable aspect is Janet Baker's wonderful, Marguerite, quite the best on disc. If only she had been the Marguerite on the Davis recording.


----------



## Oskaar

*Vivaldi: The Four Seasons / Chang, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*

Composer: Antonio Vivaldi 
Performer: Sarah Chang 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Orpheus Chamber Orchestra









Concertos (4) for Violin, Op. 8 no 1-4 "Four seasons" by Antonio Vivaldi
Concerto for Violin in G minor, Op. 12 no 1/RV 317 by Antonio Vivaldi






​
_"I suspect that, once having taken the plunge, this is a version of The Four Seasons which will grow on you with further listening. It certainly lacks gimmicks, sentimental gush or over indulgent artistic pretension, and as such can be warmly welcomed."_

*-- Dominy Clements, MusicWeb International*

_"This is not just a musical firework display but a carefully thought-through performance, very evidently drawing inspiration for phrasing and dynamics from the accompanying verses. The Concerto in G Minor rounds off the programme stylishly, making this a disc well worth buying."_

*Charlotte Gardner BBC*


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Violin Concerto No.8 in G Major

Academy of the St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Iona Brown, violin


----------



## Winterreisender

Today I'm listening to the String Quintets of Mozart played by Amadeus Quartet. Literally just noticed that the K.406 quintet is identical to the K.388 Serenade. Perhaps that was already obvious to everyone else


----------



## Blancrocher

A first listen to Alfred Desenclos' "Requiem"--a very lovely piece of music.


----------



## Jeff W

Gave a listen to Nielsen's Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony.









Serenades No. 1 & 2 of Johannes Brahms. Bernard Haitink led the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Piano Concertos No. 6, 8 & 9 of Wolfie Mozart. Geza Anda led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the piano.


----------



## Vasks

_Grieg, Saint-Saens, Mahler, Richard Strauss, Reger, Scriabin, Ravel & Debussy play their own works in digital stereo!! Thanks to the "Welte-Mignon"_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 35.*

Nicholas Ward and the Northern Chamber Orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## muzik

I'm currently listening to Marc-Antoine Charpentier. Whatever I come across by him really.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *D. Scarlatti* death day (1757).


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Waxman*
Music for film "Taras Bulba."
-The City of Prague Philharmonic & Chorus/Nic Raine.

*Randall Thompson*
Symphony no. I (1931).
-The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/James Sedares.

*Max Reger*
Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114.
-Barry Douglas, piano.
-The Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.

*Richard Strauss*
Burleske.
-Barry Douglas, piano.
-The Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.

*Ned Rorem*
Piano Concerto no. II (1951).
-Simon Mulligan, piano.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.

*Roy Harris*
Piano works (Sonata, op. 1, Little Suite, American Ballads Sets I & II, etc.).
-Geoffrey Burleson, piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> *Franz Waxman*
> Music for film "Taras Bulba."
> -The City of Prague Philharmonic & Chorus/Nic Raine.
> *Randall Thompson*
> 
> Symphony no. I (1931).
> -The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/James Sedares.
> 
> *Max Reger*
> Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114.
> -Barry Douglas, piano.
> -The Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> Burleske.
> -Barry Douglas, piano.
> -The Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.
> 
> *Ned Rorem*
> Piano Concerto no. II (1951).
> -Simon Mulligan, piano.
> -The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.
> 
> *Roy Harris*
> Piano works (Sonata, op. 1, Little Suite, American Ballads Sets I & II, etc.).
> -Geoffrey Burleson, piano.


That Nic Raine _Taras Bulba _is fantastic. His treatment of Rozsa's _El Cid _is great too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sessions, Symphony No. 6.*

This was written for the 300th anniversary of New Jersey. I'm not sure where the Garden State is in this. Apparently its premier was a disaster.

Overall, this isn't a bad piece once I stop trying to figure out the tone rows and just go with the flow. And I still haven't figured out what the cover art is depicting.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> That Nic Raine _Taras Bulba _is fantastic. His treatment of Rozsa's _El Cid _is great too.


I agree. I got to check out Rozsa though. Thanks for the mention.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 47204
> 
> 
> Not the best recording of Berlioz's Faust tale certainly; Pretre's prosaic, matter of fact, perfunctory conducting is a noose around its neck. This cast certainly deserved better. Under different circumstances, Bacquier could no doubt have been a great Mephisto. Here we only get a hint of that and Gedda is better represented on Davis's superb Philips recording. The one treasurable aspect is Janet Baker's wonderful, Marguerite, quite the best on disc. If only she had been the Marguerite on the Davis recording.


I couldn't agree more-- and I'd add that its not a good sounding recording either.

-- _But!_

In spite of all that, I still get immense enjoyment out of Dame Janet's singing, which is of course absolutely _gorgeous._


----------



## Alypius

Lope de Aguirre said:


> U. Shrinivas: U. Shrinivas, popularly known as Mandolin Shrinivas for the instrument he has become synonymous with, is a musician par excellence. U. Shrinivas took to the mandolin at the age of six and since then there has been no looking back. He has brought the instrument, otherwise considered incapable of sustaining notes, to the Indian music scene and given it as special plane in Carnatic classical music. U. Shrinivas plays the electric mandolin and has made several adjustments to the instrument in order to adapt to the classical style of gamak-s and alap-s. He has collaborated with several artistes overseas such as John McLaughlin of the Shakti band, Jazz great Miles Davis and Michael Brook. Recipient of the coveted Padma Shree award by the Government of India, U. Shrinivas is a legend in the making, mesmerising listeners with his mellifluous playing.


Lope, Check out my post over in "The Jazz Hole" thread:
http://www.talkclassical.com/32020-jazz-hole-16.html


----------



## Alypius

Last evening, three violin concertos:

Berg: Violin Concerto ("To the memory of an Angel") (1935)
performance: Isabel Faust / Claudio Abbado / Orchestra Mozart










Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36 (1935-1936)
performance: Hilary Hahn / Esa-Pekka Salonen / Swedish Radio Symphony










John Adams: Violin Concerto (1993)
performance: Gidon Kremer / Kent Nagano / London Symphony


----------



## adrem

Mozart, Piano concertos no. 17 and no. 23 played by Arthur Rubinstein and RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. Superb!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair here, reporting from the currently drop-dead-gorgeous, azure, summery-climes of Southern California, properly espressinated and listening to the glorious _Festive Overture _by Shostakovich by way of Svetlanov.

The weather's so awesome right now that the music is the only thing keeping me sane at work.

_Those stirings just soar from 3:48- 4:11_!


----------



## Oskaar

*Works For Cello And Piano / Viersen, Avenhaus*

Composer: Zoltán Kodály, Richard Strauss, Leos Janácek, Anton Webern 
Performer: Quirine Viersen, Silke Avenhaus









Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 4 by Zoltán Kodály
Sonata for Cello and Piano in F major, Op. 6 by Richard Strauss
Fairy tale by Leos Janácek
Pieces (2) for Cello and Piano, M 1 - M 2 by Anton Webern

























​
This is a wonderfull record with four strong works, brilliantly performed by to artists that are amazingly co-played. It is very good tecnical musicianship, but most of all is the emotional interpretation and sensitivity outstanding.


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, op. 90
Rolf Martinsson: Bridge, Trumpet Concerto No. 1*
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien
*Håkan Hardenberger, trumpet
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

Last Saturday's Tanglewood concert from Nelsons. The order above, with the heaviest piece first and the warhorse last, is how the concert was programmed. A good, if idiosyncratic performance of the Brahms and a spirited rendition of the Tchaikovsky book-ended the dull neoromantic trumpet concerto in the middle, with every climax rounded out with multiple cymbal crashes and timpani, filled with pseudo-jazz harmonies and gaudy Hollywood touches.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Sir Colin Davis/Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## sdtom

Marschallin Blair said:


> Morning Marschallin Blair here, reporting from the currently drop-dead-gorgeous, azure, summery-climes of Southern California, properly espressinated and listening to the glorious _Festive Overture _by Shostakovich by way of Svetlanov.
> 
> The weather's so awesome right now that the music is the only thing keeping me sane at work.
> 
> _Those stirings just soar from 3:48- 4:11_!


The Festive Overture is one of many that I enjoy from Shostakovich. Do you like his Jazz Suites?
Tom


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 2*
Herbert Von Karajan & the Philharmonia









I never thought I would enjoy Karajan's Beethoven after hearing some of his 1980's Beethoven recordings (and being a staunch Furtwangler fan) but samples of this set piqued my curiosity enough to buy it.

Right now I am listening to Symphonies 1 & 2 and certain things leap out at me:

The Clarity of the recording is really impressive - I almost forgot it was mono. The fact that it isn't compressed to within an inch of it's life results in space as well as clarity in the sound which is most pleasing.
Karajan's pacing is for my tastes as close to perfection as one can get.
The Philharmonia was such an incredible orchestra under the direction of Karajan and Klemperer. Two different approaches, one orchestra and in each case generated superb recordings.
Overall, these recordings of Symphonies 1 & 2 have become my favourite, just a hair ahead of Otto Klemperer's recordings with this same orchestra.

I'm not the biggest fan of Karajan as I have mentioned many times over but these Philharmonia recordings are changing my perspective. My somewhat shaky experience with his '80's Beethoven and being a big fan of Furtwangler clouded my opinion however credit where it is due, these recordings are proving to be superb and I am not afraid to admit where I may be wrong - though nothing will ever change my opinion on the '80's cycle - it just isn't for me.

I will in due course look at his other recordings with the Philharmonia - I believe there are two more boxed sets. If I may ask, if anyone has listened to them, do they compare favourably with the Beethoven set?


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Hermann Scherchen: The 1950's Haydn Symphonies Recordings*
I like Scherchen's approach to Haydn very much. Now listening to the disc w/ Syms. Nos. 44, 92, and 45.


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Symphony No. 6*

Elmar Oliveira (violin)
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz









Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 99
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54






​
_These are wonderful performances, incredibly virtuosic, profoundly dramatic, and tremendously exciting. Violinist Elmar Oliveira has the guts to take on Shostakovich's harrowing Violin Concerto No. 1 and he has the strength, the sensitivity, and the sheer stubbornness to get through from its anguished opening Nocturne to its exhilarated closing Burlesca. Conductor Gerard Schwarz has the chops to cover Oliveira's back in the Concerto, the backbone to take the opening Largo from Shostakovich's Symphony No. 6 with immense weight and gravity, and the courage to charge through the closing Presto of the Symphony like a circus band gone mad. The Seattle Symphony plays with more panache, more power, and more compassion than most of their brothers and sisters to the east and south._

*James Leonard -- allmusic*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 18 and 19.*

Kevin Mallon and the Toronto Chamber Orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## MagneticGhost

A spot of Organic Minimalism from
Jan Welmers and played by Marcus Goecke

Courtesy of PetrB

It is good. And it's quite fast moving minimalism - a great sense of ever rising tension during first few minutes of mvt 1 for instance


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 2*
> Herbert Von Karajan & the Philharmonia
> 
> View attachment 47245
> 
> 
> I never thought I would enjoy Karajan's Beethoven after hearing some of his 1980's Beethoven recordings (and being a staunch Furtwangler fan) but samples of this set piqued my curiosity enough to buy it.
> 
> Right now I am listening to Symphonies 1 & 2 and certain things leap out at me:
> 
> The Clarity of the recording is really impressive - I almost forgot it was mono. The fact that it isn't compressed to within an inch of it's life results in space as well as clarity in the sound which is most pleasing.
> Karajan's pacing is for my tastes as close to perfection as one can get.
> The Philharmonia was such an incredible orchestra under the direction of Karajan and Klemperer. Two different approaches, one orchestra and in each case generated superb recordings.
> Overall, these recordings of Symphonies 1 & 2 have become my favourite, just a hair ahead of Otto Klemperer's recordings with this same orchestra.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of Karajan as I have mentioned many times over but these Philharmonia recordings are changing my perspective. My somewhat shaky experience with his '80's Beethoven and being a big fan of Furtwangler clouded my opinion however credit where it is due, these recordings are proving to be superb and I am not afraid to admit where I may be wrong - though nothing will ever change my opinion on the '80's cycle - it just isn't for me.
> 
> I will in due course look at his other recordings with the Philharmonia - I believe there are two more boxed sets. If I may ask, if anyone has listened to them, do they compare favourably with the Beethoven set?


Love the review by the way. . .

I just had to mention that I think Karajan's most poised, polished, and Apollonianly-expressive Beethoven are his sixties and seventies Beethoven symphonies with Berlin; and not with the Philharmonia-- as great as that orchestra was in the fifties and early sixties.


----------



## Oskaar

*VIEUXTEMPS, H.: Violin Concertos Nos. 5, 6 and 7*

Misha Keylin, violin
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Andrew Mogrelia
* Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra/Takuo Yuasa









Violin Concerto #5 in A minor "Gretry", Op. 37
Violin Concerto #6 in E Major, Op. 47
Violin Concerto #7 in A minor, Op. 49 *






​
_Misha Keylin here complete his valuable set of the Vieuxtemps Concertos wit ha fine, fully competitive version of the popular No. 5, and he also gives première recording of Nos. 6 and 7. They belong to the last year of the composer's life and show no diminution of his melodic facility. The G major is in four movements, has a charming Intermezzo siciliano before the sparkling Alleretto Rondo finale. Keylin is a very persuasive advocate, equally at home and accomplished in the A minor Concerto, with its Mélancholie central movement and dashing closing Allegro vivo. He plays a 1715 Stradivarius, and his elegantly warm lyricism shows its timbre off to seductive effect. The recording is very good, too._

*Penguin Guide
01-Jan-2009*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Morton Feldman

String Quartet No. 2*
FLUX Quartet [Mode, 1983]
(Tom Chiu, violin
Cornelius Duffalo, violin
Kenji Bunch, viola
Darrett Adkins, cello)

I have listened to pages 1 - 31 tonight, just up to where he introduces some rather Bartokian phrases, about 85 minutes in. More another day!


----------



## Vasks

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Those stirings just soar from 3:48- 4:11_!


I think that's the slowest slow sections & fastest fast sections I've ever heard.

But I'm curious about the red item on the conductor's podium. It really doesn't look like a light, so I'm wondering if it's a small fan?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

sdtom said:


> The Festive Overture is one of many that I enjoy from Shostakovich. Do you like his Jazz Suites?Tom











No, not really; though I positively love the studied graciousness of this performance of Shostakovich's "Lyric Waltz" from his _Ballet Suite Number One_. The engineered sound on this cd is marvelous as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Virgil Thomson.*


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: La Mer, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Nocturnes
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Previn


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Debussy: La Mer, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Nocturnes
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Previn


How_ are _Previn's LSO Debussy endeavors? I've never heard them. You're a straight-shooter, Mahlerian. . . 'shoot.' _;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> How_ are _Previn's LSO Debussy endeavors? I've never heard them. You're a straight-shooter, Mahlerian. . . 'shoot.' _;D_


His _La Mer_ is a bit underpowered compared to others', though the LSO certainly plays well throughout and the 70s analog sound captures it well. His Faun is better, a slower, more languid reading, and I found the Nocturnes quite richly sumptuous.

I usually find Previn pretty solid as a conductor. I enjoy his Shostakovich 4th with the Chicago Symphony and the Britten Spring Symphony recording I have, as well as his Prokofiev Concertos with Shaham and the Vaughan Williams symphonies he recorded. I haven't heard any of his own music...or at least not that I remember (I may have listened to one of the concertos he wrote for Mutter at one point).


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## realdealblues

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1

View attachment 47255


Eugen Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 69 "Praise the Lord, my soul"

For the Town Council Inauguration - Leipzig, 1748

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> His _La Mer_ is a bit underpowered compared to others', though the LSO certainly plays well throughout and the 70s analog sound captures it well. His Faun is better, a slower, more languid reading, and I found the Nocturnes quite richly sumptuous.
> 
> I usually find Previn pretty solid as a conductor. I enjoy his Shostakovich 4th with the Chicago Symphony and the Britten Spring Symphony recording I have, as well as his Prokofiev Concertos with Shaham and the Vaughan Williams symphonies he recorded. I haven't heard any of his own music...or at least not that I remember (I may have listened to one of the concertos he wrote for Mutter at one point).


Thanks for the above-and-beyond review, _Herr Direktor_. I'm glad you honorably-mentioned Previn's _Nocturnes_- now I want to hear it. . . But I really want to hear him do the Shostakovich Fourth with Chicago. I didn't even know of that recording. Does he play the first movement as powerfully as, say, Chung does with Philadelphia on DG? I only ask because that's the most brutal and hammering Shostakovich Fourth I've ever heard.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Love the review by the way. . .
> 
> I just had to mention that I think Karajan's most poised, polished, and Apollonianly-expressive Beethoven are his sixties and seventies Beethoven symphonies with Berlin; and not with the Philharmonia-- as great as that orchestra was in the fifties and early sixties.


Thanks 

I haven't heard the 60's or 70's recordings but I think I will check these out on YouTube when I get time.

From you glowing praise, I'm guessing the '80's recordings an aberration? It has been a while since I have endured them but if memory serves, they were somewhat over produced - very rich and almost homogenous in sound? I can't quite put my finger on it now but it became obvious very quickly that '80's set weren't for me.

My introduction to Beethoven (and Classical music as a genre) were mono recordings from Furtwangler. I don't mind a few rough edges (to a point) if the performance sounds good.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . But I really want to hear him do the Shostakovich Fourth with Chicago. I didn't even know of that recording. Does he play the first movement as powerfully as, say, Chung does with Philadelphia on DG? I only ask because that's the most brutal and hammering Shostakovich Fourth I've ever heard.


Jumping into your conversation... 

I haven't heard Chung's version of the Shostakovich Fourth, but I think Previn's version is very, very good.

But Kondrashin with the Moscow PO is tops when it comes to the Fourth, imho.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók

String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7, SZ 40*
Tokyo String Quartet [from Bartók - The Complete String Quartets, DG, rec. 1981]

I have only started to pay proper attention to Bartok's first quartet since hearing it live earlier this year. (I have been diverted away by the numerous other gems in the cycle, but this is excellent too.)










*Poulenc

Sonata for violin and piano FP 119
Bagatelle in D minor for violin and piano (arr. composer from 'Le bal masqué', 1932) *
Tharaud, Groben, Mourja, Spaendonck [from Poulenc - Chamber Music, Vol. 2, Naxos, 2000]

These are quite splendid - the violin sonata a major work which is somehow both light and humorous, and profound. The Naxos recording is as good as you'd expect from this label.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*
Bridge

Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie trio) in C minor *
Jack Liebeck (Violin); Alexander Chaushian ('Cello); Ashley Wass (Piano) [from Bridge - Piano Trios, Naxos, 2008]

Bridge in late-romantic (mostly) style: "The Phantasie Trio in C minor (Trio No. 1) [...] is a beautiful example of Bridge's neo-Romantic writing, complete with soaring melodies, often lush harmonies, and moments of genuine tenderness." (AllMusic)










and finally for today:

*Britten

String Quartet in D (1931)*
The Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1991]

An impressively mature chamber composition from Benjamin Britten at just 18. I have never heard the reconstructed 1928 quartet in F which has been recorded once or twice now - I'm curious to see what the composer could do at only 15!










(I couldn't post all four images in the one post)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> Love the review by the way. . .
> 
> I just had to mention that I think Karajan's most poised, polished, and Apollonianly-expressive Beethoven are his sixties and seventies Beethoven symphonies with Berlin; and not with the Philharmonia-- as great as that orchestra was in the fifties and early sixties.
> 
> AClockworkOrange: Thanks
> 
> I haven't heard the 60's or 70's recordings but I think I will check these out on YouTube when I get time.
> 
> From you glowing praise, I'm guessing the '80's recordings an aberration? It has been a while since I have endured them but if memory serves, they were somewhat over produced - very rich and almost homogenous in sound? I can't quite put my finger on it now but it became obvious very quickly that '80's set weren't for me.
> 
> My introduction to Beethoven (and Classical music as a genre) were mono recordings from Furtwangler. I don't mind a few rough edges (to a point) if the performance sounds good.


Well, you'll have to school me on the Furtwangler, as I think I only have him doing. . . I can't even remember; a couple of the symphonies at any rate.

Anyway, the digital Karajan BPO offerings are mostly digitally-overproduced travesties in my view. The readings are tepid for the most part. I don't like them at all. I do however absolutely _love_ the digital Karajan/BPO Beethoven's _Sixth_ he does; though not as much as the radiant, streamlined one he did from the seventies:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Wagner: "Tannhauser" Overture/"Das Rheingold" Entry of the Gods/"Die Walkure" Magic Fire Music/"Gotterdammerung" Siegfried's Rhine Journey/"Tristan und Isolde" Love Duet (with Frida Leider/Lauritz Melchior)
Humperdinck: "Hansel and Gretel" Overture
R.Strauss: Tod und Verklarung London Symphony Orchestra/Berlin State Opera Orchestra/Albert Coates

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4
Borodin: "Prince Igor" Overture London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

The 2nd Albert Coates CD in this set has been a revelation to this Moose! Coates is a wild and impulsive conductor, I know that from his Tchaikovsky performances, which have long been favourites, but his Wagner is spellbinding. I am not a fan of opera, as must be obvious by my lack of posts in that direction, but if AC had recorded a "Ring" cycle, or a complete "Tristan" I'd buy them. The excerpt from "Tristan" is gorgeous, I confess myself completely bowled over by Melchior and Leider, and Coates' conducting. Even more remarkable is that the first part of it was recorded in Berlin in September, 1929, the remainder in London in May of that year! You'd never know. Wow. Just wow. If I may be so permitted!
Dorati in Tchaikovsky is another sure fire winner, his 4th Symphony is up there with the best of them, likewise "Francesca" and this is one of the finest versions of the "Prince Igor" Overture that I've ever heard. A good night!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Jumping into your conversation...
> 
> I haven't heard Chung's version of the Shostakovich Fourth, but I think Previn's version is very, very good.
> 
> But Kondrashin with the Moscow PO is tops when it comes to the Fourth, imho.


Well, I'd love to hear both. Kondrashin's great when he's on.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_The "Haydn" String Quartets_ 
No. 14, No. 15, No. 16
No. 17 "The Hunt"

I played the first LP (Nos 14 & 15, see post 4653) last night - two times! Every time I think that vinyl isn't worth the hassle . . . and most times its not, listening to pieces like this, on like-new vinyl, with acoustic stringed instruments picked up through that diamond needle, just gives me goose bumps! The sound being fed to the room through those deep wood speaker cabinets . . . Well, its an orgasm for the ears!  Lions and Tigers and Bears, OH MY!

Anyway, I'm really having a good time with this set and will most likely listen to the second LP (Nos 16 and 17) at least twice and the first one again!

And away we go!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Dvořák* - The Water Goblin


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): String Quartet in A Major, Op.33, No.2

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## JACE

NP more by Scherchen:










Honegger: Pacific 231 and other works; Stravinsky: Petrouchka / Hermann Scherchen, Royal PO


----------



## opus55

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2
Strauss: Arabella


----------



## Weston

*Vaughan-Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D*
Sir Alexander Gibson / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra









An old favorite that sounds fresh again due to attentive listening. I had often championed the Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica" as my favorite Vaughan Williams symphony while others prefer this one. I see where they are coming from. It's perfect in every detail, it's symmetry satisfying. It only lacks the mystic wordless soprano of the 7th.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Laetatus Sum and Easter music*

Michael Noone and Ensemble Plus Ultra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Harth-Bedoya/Wu Man in Harrison's Pipa Concerto; Boulez/Aimard in Ligeti's Piano Concerto; Pollini in Schubert's 3 piano pieces, D946.


----------



## Mahlerian

Not as polished as the composer's Columbia performance, and the recitation in the second part is more labored, but better in a number of places all the same.

Stravinsky: A Sermon, A Narrative, and A Prayer
National Orchestra of France, cond. Boulez


----------



## SimonNZ

Esa-Pekka Salonen's Nyx - cond. composer


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I have a soft spot for Jill Gomez, a singer I saw quite a lot in my early opera going days. She was Ilia in my first *Idomeneo*, and subsequently I saw her Governess in *The Turn of the Screw*, Elisabeth in *Elegy for Young Lovers*, Countess in *Le Nozze di Figaro*, she was Titania in my first ever *A Midsummer NIght's Dream* at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, part of a wonderful cast, which included James Bowman, Thomas Allen, Ryland Davies, Josephine Barstow and Anne Howells).

This disc of French music is devoted to light, airy songs by Berlioz and Bizet, as well as Debussy's gorgeous _Proses Lyriques_, given here a wonderfully sensitive performance by Gomez. It was nice to become re-acquainted with this disc which I used to play quite a lot when I had it on LP. Coming at it at a distance of some years, I note a slight sense of strain in the Berlioz and Bizet songs, but the Debussy songs still hold up well.


----------



## SimonNZ

Osmo Tapio Raihala's Seurat I - Maria Puusaari, violin, Eija Kankaanranta, kantele, and live electronics


----------



## Oskaar

*ISASI, A.: String Quartets, Vol. 1 *(Isasi Quartet)* - Nos. 0 and 2*









String Quartet No. 0 in E minor, Op. 83
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 27






​
Lovely discovery with two wonderfull string quartets, very well performed.

*Written just over a decade apart, these two quartets are fairly similar in essence, if less so in practice. Elegance, wistfulness, folk influences, memorable melodies, minor keys and a lack of pretentiousness-these are prominent features of both. Despite their name, the Isasi Quartet are a primarily German ensemble, an attribute that fits rather well with Isasi's style. This is an impressive debut for Naxos by the Quartet: sympathetic and thoughtful, technically adept and cogent.

Sound quality is pretty good, clean and spacious with just a hint of perforation at the edges. Roll on, volume two. *

*© MusicWeb International *


----------



## SimonNZ

Tomi Räisänen's Guitar Concerto "Sea of Tranquility" - Mikko Ikäheimo, guitar, cond. composer


----------



## jdcbr

Interesting tonal play, but hardly a "symphony" in terms of structure.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Bas

Listening of the past days:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonatas 4, 5 and 6
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], on Decca









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - String quartets in B-flat K174, in Cm K406, in C K515, in Gm K516
By the Nash Ensemble, on Hyperion









Franz Schubert - Sonata in E-flat D 568, Sonata in A-flat D 557, Sonata in Em D 566
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Maria Callas - The very best of Maria Callas
Maria Callas [soprano], various other artists, on EMI









Giacomo Puccini - Tosca
Maria Callas [soprano], Giuseppe di Stefano [tenor], Tito Gobbi [bariton], Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Victor de Sabata [dir.], on EMI


----------



## Oskaar

Duo Staemmler / Hans Jacob Staemmler / Peter-Philipp Staemmler 
*Works for Cello and Piano by Beethoven, Miaskovsky, Lutoslawski, Strauss *









Sonata for Cello and Piano no 1 in D major, Op. 12 by Nikolay Myaskovsky
Grave by Witold Lutoslawski
Sonata for Cello and Piano in F major, Op. 6 by Richard Strauss
Sonata for Cello and Piano no 5 in D major, Op. 102 no 2 by Ludwig van Beethoven

























​
Outstanding record!

_*This disc is absolutely recommended, and the Duo Staemmler will be one to continue to watch.*_
*allmusic*

*This is a talented duo with an undoubtedly bright future ahead of it. Other than the aforementioned indexing snafu, the recording is excellent and recommended.*
*FANFARE: Jerry Dubins*


----------



## Vasks

*W. S. Bennett - Parisina Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Bizet - Jeux d'enfants (Duo Crommelinck/Claves)
David/orch. Lindberg - Trombone Concertino, Op. 4 (Lindberg/BIS)*


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 1 in Dm & Variations on a theme of Schuman (opus 23)
By Andras Schiff [piano], Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti [dir.], on Decca









Franz Schubert - Für Vier Handen D813, Sonata in B-flat D617, Trois Marches Militaires, Deux Marches Caracteristiques
By Tal & Groethuysen Piano Duo (volume 6 of their series), on Sony


----------



## JACE

NP:










Hartmann: Concerto funèbre; Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 / James Conlon, Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## opus55

FAURÉ: Piano Quartet No. 2
_Kungsbacka Piano Trio
P. Dukes, viola_


----------



## Oskaar

*Guitarreo - Ginastera, Pedrell, Gilardi, Et Al / Rugolo*

Performer: Antonio Rugolo









Guitar Sonata, Op. 47 - Alberto Ginastera
Danzas de las tres princesas cautivas, for guitar - Carlos Pedrell
Pièces (3) for guitar - Carlos Pedrell
Serie Argnetina, for guitar - Gilardo Gilardi
Sonata for guitar No. 4 ("Italiana") - Guido Santórsola

























​
Great solo guitar performances. The works are fine and varied.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Dvorak: The Noon Witch*









"The Noon Witch," the Dvorak tone poem where the naughty child who won't behave for his mother gets a little visit from a real live witch. Ha. Ha. Ha. It's cute music. The Chandos engineered sound is as lucid, defined, and powerful as ever. Great summer morning music for being naughty yourself when stuck in an office and not going absolutely wild at the beach with your friends. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## PetrB

*Roy Harris ~ Symphony No. 11*

Roy Harris ~ _Symphony No. 11_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dr_jg-hl0g#t=11


----------



## Oskaar

*AHO, K.: Kysymysten Kirja / Viola Concerto / Symphony No. 14, "Rituaaleja" (Rituals)*

Storgards, John, Conductor • Rechberger, Herman, darabukka • Rechberger, Herman, djembe • Koski, Jukka, gong • Groop, Monica, mezzo-soprano • Lapland Chamber Orchestra • Koski, Jukka, tam-tam • Gribajcevic, Anna Kreetta, viola









Kysymysten Kirja (The Book of Questions)
Viola Concerto
Symphony No. 14, "Rituaaleja" (Rituals)







​*"A specially composed triptych of works forms one grand design. The performances here are strong and compelling, the soloists at the top of their game and BIS's recording (made in Rovaniemi Church) superb as always."*

*Gramophone*


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Rachmaninov *: Trio Elegiaque No. 2 in D minor / Zhaniya Aubakirova, Oleg Sendetskiy, Anton Kozmin

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 9 / B. Haitink, Concertgebouw


----------



## musicrom

I generally don't listen to classical CDs, so I hope it's okay that I post the last few pieces I've listened to on Youtube.

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 2





*Morton Gould* - Viola Concerto





*Hilding Rosenberg* - Viola Concerto





*Dimitrie Cuclin* - Symphony No. 11


----------



## realdealblues

For some reason he's one of the hardest composers for me to really "get into" so I'm giving a couple of his most popular works another listen.

Bartok: Concerto For Orchestra, Music For Strings, Percussion and Celesta.

View attachment 47312


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Mika

21st century Daphnis & Chloe?


----------



## Oskaar

*Smetana Trio - Smetana, Suk & Novak Piano Trios*

Smetana Trio









Novák, V:	
Trio for piano, violin & cello in D minor, Op. 27 'Quasi una ballata'

Smetana:	
Trio in G minor

Suk:	
Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 2


















​
This is eccelent! Three wonderfull piano trios, and outstanding performances.

*The first two works on this disc - Smetana's and Suk's Trios in G minor and C minor respectively - are fine performances as far as they go, with the piano sound slightly too far recessed in the recording balance. Both are amiable without being especially memorable. But Suk's Elegie and Novák's Trio in D minor quasi una Ballata, which I'd never previously heard, are gems of rare beauty played with heartfelt conviction by this enterprising group. *

*classic fm*


----------



## PetrB

Mika said:


> View attachment 47317
> 
> 21st century Daphnis & Chloe?


Nowhere near even a little bit close to....


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bloch's* birthday (1880), and *Rawsthorne's* death day (1971).


----------



## JACE

NP more Hartmann:










*Karl Amadeus Hartmann: Sinfonia Tragica; Concerto for Viola & Piano / Marek Janowski, Berlin RSO *


----------



## PetrB

realdealblues said:


> For some reason he's one of the hardest composers for me to really "get into" so I'm giving a couple of his most popular works another listen.
> 
> Bartok: Concerto For Orchestra, Music For Strings, Percussion and Celesta.
> 
> View attachment 47312
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


Try instead _Piano Concerto No. 3_, and / or _Cantata Profana,_ and / or _Bluebeard's Castle._


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> *Dvořák* - The Water Goblin


Did you listen to this music via score, or did someone perform it for you?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mika said:


> View attachment 47317
> 
> 21st century Daphnis & Chloe?


Thanks for piquing my curiosity. My operant conditioning kicked in with the words "Daphnis & Chloe."-- Thanks.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> PetrB: Nowhere near even a little bit close to....


Ut oh. . . I'm getting upset. . . I'll have to hear it for myself. _;D_


----------



## realdealblues

PetrB said:


> Try instead _Piano Concerto No. 3_, and / or _Cantata Profana,_ and / or _Bluebeard's Castle._


I've heard the Piano Concertos (very difficult for me to get into any of them) and Bluebeard's Castle (actually the easiest work from Bartok for me to enjoy), but I can't remember if I've heard Cantata Profana. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Another superb release from Ars. The Previn Sonata certainly challenges both players.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in E minor, Hob. 15/12; 
Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/36;
Piano Trio in B-Flat Major, Hob. 15/38;
Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/11 
(Van Swieten Trio).









No. 11 takes the cake so far, at least on this disc . I really liked all of them though.


----------



## TheCTViolinist

Barber: String Quartet (Emerson Quartet)


----------



## Morimur

*Miles Davis: Get Up with It*










When Get Up with It was released in 1974, critics -- let alone fans -- had a tough time with it. The package was a -- by then customary -- double LP, with sessions ranging from 1970-1974 and a large host of musicians who had indeed played on late-'60s and early-'70s recordings, including but not limited to Al Foster, Airto, John McLaughlin, Reggie Lucas, Pete Cosey, Mtume, David Liebman, Billy Cobham, Michael Henderson, Herbie Hancock, Keith Jarrett, Sonny Fortune, Steve Grossman, and others. The music felt, as was customary then, woven together from other sources by Miles and producer Teo Macero. However, these eight selections point in the direction of Miles saying goodbye, as he did for six years after this disc. This was a summation of all that jazz had been to Davis in the '70s and he was leaving it in yet another place altogether; check the opening track, "He Loved Him Madly," with its gorgeous shimmering organ vamp (not even credited to Miles) and its elaborate, decidedly slow, ambient unfolding -- yet with pronounced Ellingtonian lyricism -- over 33 minutes. Given three guitar players, flute, trumpet, bass, drums, and percussion, its restraint is remarkable. When Miles engages the organ formally as he does on the funky groove that moves through "Maiysha," with a shimmering grace that colors the proceedings impressionistically through Lucas, Cosey and guitarist Dominique Gaumont, it's positively shattering. This is Miles as he hadn't been heard since In a Silent Way, and definitely points the way to records like Tutu, The Man with the Horn, and even Decoy when he re-emerged.
That's not to say the harder edges are absent: far from it. There's the off-world Latin funk of "Calypso Frelimo" from 1973, with John Stubblefield, Liebman, Cosey, and Lucas turning the rhythm section inside out as Miles sticks sharp knives of angular riffs and bleats into the middle of the mix, almost like a guitarist. Davis also moves the groove here with an organ and an electric piano to cover all the textural shapes. There's even a rather straight -- for Miles -- blues jam in "Red China Blues" from 1972, featuring Wally Chambers on harmonica and Cornell Dupree on guitar with a full brass arrangement. The set closes with another 1972 session, the endearing "Billy Preston," another of Davis' polyrhythmic funk exercises where the drummers and percussionists -- Al Foster, Badal Roy, and Mtume -- are up front with the trumpet, sax (Carlos Garrett), and keyboards (Cedric Lawson), while the strings -- Lucas, Henderson, and electric sitarist Khalil Balakrishna -- are shimmering, cooking, and painting the groove in the back. Billy Preston, the organist who the tune is named after, is nowhere present and neither is his instrument. It choogles along, shifting rhythms and meters while Miles tries like hell to slip another kind of groove through the band's armor, but it doesn't happen. The track fades, and then there is silence, a deafening silence that would not be filled until Miles' return six years later. This may be the most "commercial" sounding of all of Miles' electric records from the '70s, but it still sounds out there, alien, and futuristic in all the best ways, and Get Up with It is perhaps just coming into its own here in the 21st century.

_-- Thom Jurek_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mika said:


> View attachment 47317
> 
> 21st century Daphnis & Chloe?


I can see how you'd say that:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 70 "Watch! Pray! Pray! Watch!"

For the 26th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Karl Richter, cond. (live, 1957)

and

Karl Richter, cond. (1977)


----------



## nightscape

Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1 (Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw)


----------



## Guest

This fellow has some serious chops! He may be a little less unhinged in the Concerto compared to John Ogdon, but he is more accurate and plenty demonic. The sound is good, if a little dry and shallow. (I'm probably spoiled by the tremendously powerful and rich SACD audio in some previous listening sessions.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Berg, Hartmann, Janácek: Violin Concertos

Alban Berg
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra* (1935)

*Leos Janácek
Concerto for Violin "Pilgrimage of the Soul" *(1927-8)
Thomas Zehetmair (Violin); Heinz Holliger, Philharmonia Orchestra

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann
Concerto funebre for Violin and Strings *(1939)
Thomas Zehetmair (Violin), Thomas Zehetmair, German Chamber Philharmonic

[Apex, 2001]

Not a bad version of the Berg concerto, and it's good to hear Hartmann's 1939 work again (I have / had a cassette featuring this and the Korngold concerto once upon a time, location now unknown). The Janacek work is new to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Britten, Holst*: Orchestral Works, w. LSO/Previn (rec.1973/4); *Berg, Schoenberg*: Orchestral Works, w. BRSO/Kubelik et al (rec.1971/2).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dutilleux

String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'*
Belcea Quartet [EMI, 2001 ]

*Bridge

String Quartet No. 2 in G minor*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]


----------



## MagneticGhost

First evening of my 2 week break - time for an old favourite.
Listening to Brahms' 2nd Symphony - Von Karajan and the Berlin Phil - from my DG Complete Brahms Edition.
Lush warmth and spine tingling harmony abound in my favourite Brahms symphony. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Guest

Sheer sublimity, and a state-of-the-art recording to match.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Florian Gassmann (1729-1774): String Quartet in B Flat

Giancarlo de Lorenzo leading the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## Jeff W

Got started last night with the Symphonies No. 2 & 3 of Jean Sibelius. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.









Piano Trios No. 1 & 2 of Felix Mendelssohn. The all-star trio of Yo-Yo Ma on cello, Itzhak Perlman on violin and Emanuel Ax on piano played.









Last came the Sinfonia Concertante in E flat major (K. 297b) & Serenade No. 10 'Gran Partita' (K. 361). The Vienna Philharmonic played in the Sinfonia Concertante and the Berlin Philharmonic Winds played in the Gran Partita. Karl Bohm led both.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini; by Handel; Four Ballades


----------



## Manxfeeder

TurnaboutVox said:


>


The title of this CD should be "What do you mean, you left the keys to the auditorium in your other pants pocket?"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets.*

Disk 8 of Michael Noone and Ensemble Plus Ultra's Victoria survey.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Aaron Copland*
_The Complete Music for Solo Piano_
Leo Smit pianist

From the liner notes:

Visiting Artists in the Learning From Performers Program at Harvard University on November 1, 1977.

Leo and Aaron's dialogue for Learning From Performers was a very, very special afternoon at Harvard. The student response was overwhelming. Many had to be turned away. The concert the next evening was another joyous occasion. Sanders Theater, which holds over a thousand, was filled to capacity with everyone reveling in the beautiful sounds Leo created with Aaron's compositions. It was such a pleasure to share a time when two great artists so thoroughly appreciated each other's work and genius.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The choral works are brilliantly performed and worth having in and of themselves. Gardiner's HIP recording of Brahms' symphonic works really opened these up for me. Prior I had found them far too leaden and dense. Of course I wouldn't limit myself to a single recording... however good it may be. I also have the symphonies by Walter, Karajan, Szell, and Bohm... as well as individual works by Klemperer, Bernstein, and Kleiber. Still I frequently return to Gardiner.










A classic that has lasted for ages... and deservedly so.










I'm not a huge fan of chamber music... especially string quartets, quintets, etc... but for whatever reason I've been pulling out a lot of chamber works lately. Listening to quartets nos. 8 & 9 today. Some powerful stuff. I far prefer Shosty's work in genre other than the symphony.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Fugue No.17

Jaroslav Tuma, piano


----------



## sdtom

Bruckner's 8th Symphony
On the CPO label
Konzerthausorchester Berlin
Mario Venzago
A live recording


----------



## musicrom

*Albéric Magnard* - Symphony No. 3:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ibert's brief opera... a re-imagining of the Perseus and Andromeda legend... set to some sensuous music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi's "Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria" (Harnoncourt; 1971).


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Okay so I listened to the below. This is the first time I've heard all these works. The Debussy La Mer was very very good and I felt like I was sailing on an incredibly colorful ocean with tons of sea life. I haven't even heard of the composer Ibert, but I did like Escales a lot and somehow... it felt both French and middle eastern (especially the second movement) to my beginner ears.

The Saint Seans organ symphony, however, I did not like. I followed along on imslp, and... I didn't get it. The organ was often inaudible, and the way it was often used in long chords didn't help because it seemed like the other instruments would always overpower it. I mean, I have no knowledge of orchestration, but I can't help but wonder what Saint Seans was thinking. Also, the piano in the third and fourth movement seemed so arbitrary, the way it occasionally played arpeggios and not much else. I know I shouldn't have expected an organ concerto or piano concerto, but I really don't think the point came across. Maybe the experts here can convince me that it's a good piece.


----------



## Weston

*Reinhard Schwarz-Schilling: Sinfonia diatonica, for orchestra*
José Serebrier / Weimar Staatskapelle









A sort of neo-classical mix of the old with the slightly less old. It is charming in places, moderately surprising in others. It sounds weirdly more American than German to me. I'm not sure why.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> The Saint Seans organ symphony, however, I did not like. I followed along on imslp, and... I didn't get it. The organ was often inaudible, and the way it was often used in long chords didn't help because it seemed like the other instruments would always overpower it. I mean, I have no knowledge of orchestration, but I can't help but wonder what Saint Seans was thinking. Also, the piano in the third and fourth movement seemed so arbitrary, the way it occasionally played arpeggios and not much else. I know I shouldn't have expected an organ concerto or piano concerto, but I really don't think the point came across. Maybe the experts here can convince me that it's a good piece.
> 
> View attachment 47338


Munch's recording was also the first recording I heard of this symphony, it seemed to be the consensus as the top performance. I enjoyed it, but it didn't really resonate with me as one of my favorite pieces. As to your experience, I have no special inside information on the symphony, but I can share my own experiences with music in general. I feel that having a certain expectation can alter your experience and enjoyment of a certain work. For instance, if you go into Saint-Saens' 3rd symphony expecting some kind of revolutionary symphony that places the Organ at the forefront, you might be disappointed and that could effect your listening experience. It's more of a symphony that has some organ in it and doesn't necessarily feature it.

From Wikipedia:
" It is also popularly known as the Organ Symphony, even though it is not a true symphony for organ, but simply an orchestral symphony where two sections out of four use the pipe organ. The composer inscribed it as: Symphonie No. 3 "avec orgue" (with organ)."


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Yeah you're right. I actually just realized I may have had the beginning of Mahler 8 in my mind, which probably caused me to expect something different than simply a symphony that has an organ.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 3 solo piano, cello, string quartet, vocal. Me likey!


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphony No.3 - Vaclav Neumann, cond.


----------



## Op.123

Rattle Holst - Planets


----------



## science

I've had the opportunity to listen to quite a bit of music in the past few days, so I can confess again!

View attachment 47346


View attachment 47348


I think I understand why people continue to compose for harpsichord even after the invention of the piano.

View attachment 47351


View attachment 47352


View attachment 47353


Almost converted me to Schumann 1. I think it will if I listen to it enough. That would be a big relief; Schumann's symphonies are among my biggest blind spots.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rachmaninov's 1st and the Paganini Rhapsody in excellent performances from Askenazy and Haitink.


----------



## MagneticGhost

The Complete Organ works of Cesar Franck - from Stockholm with David Sanger.
What a great recording - Marvellous Dynamic range. Sounds stunning on my headphones.


----------



## Oskaar

*BALAKAUSKAS: Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5*

Composer(s):
Balakauskas, Osvaldas

Conductor(s):
Domarkas, Juozas

Orchestra(s):
Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra

Artist(s):
Kramarev, Igor; Staskus, Romualdas









Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 5






​
Adventurous, mystical, and highly original music. Fine lyrical and sensitive performance.

*This is terrific though; contemporary music that is made to be experienced, embraced, and enjoyed.*

*Allmusic*


----------



## Oskaar

*Haydn - Symphonies & Divertimenti*

Sinfonia Classica









Divertimento in A major, Hob. IV:10

Symphony No. 22 in D major 'The Philosopher'

Divertimento in B flat Op.1, No.1, Hob.III.1

Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'






​
*"The Sinfonia Classica under Gernot Süssmuth really breathes life into all these pieces, hitting on exactly the right colour and atmosphere for each."*

*BBC music magazine*


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in G Major, RV 413

Nicholas Kraemer conducting the City of London Sinfonia -- Raphael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 47354
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov's 1st and the Paganini Rhapsody in excellent performances from Askenazy and Haitink.


That Ashkenazy/Haitink/Concertgebouw Paganini Rhapsody was among the first classical cd's I ever got. It was at my local library.

Fantastic orchestral response from the Concertgebouw. Punching climaxes. Gorgeous piano playing.


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to Mozart piano concertos this morning:









*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 19 / Henry Swoboda, Winterthur SO, Clara Haskil (piano)* 
(paired with Beethoven's 3rd PC, which I skipped over today)









*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 26 / Szell, Cleveland O, Robert Casadesus (piano)*

The Szell/Casadesus CD is perhaps my single favorite Mozart recording.


----------



## Oskaar

*Martinu: Piano Quintets No. 1 & 2, String Quartet No. "Zero"*

Igor Adasev, Stamic Quartet









Piano Quintet No. 1, H. 229
Piano Quintet No. 2, H. 298
String Quartet in E flat minor, H. 103






​
Really a gem of a record!

*All three works are splendidly performed and well recorded, making this release a must for fans of the composer and chamber music enthusiasts alike.*

* - classicstoday*


----------



## Blancrocher

Eschenbach & Frantz in 4-hand piano works by Schubert; Szell & co in late symphonies by Haydn.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stravinksy/Kissin, "_Chez Petrouchka_"- such wonderful, exhilarating fun. A defter execution of the piece can scarcely be imagined.









Auber, "The Bronze Horse"









Suppe, "Light Cavalry Overture," "Vienna Jubilation Overture"









Entire disc.


----------



## Morimur

*Antonio Carlos Jobim - (2005) 20th Century Masters; The Best of Antonio Carlos Jobim*

Surely this is considered 'Classical'. After all, Jazz _is_ America's native classical music. Yes? Yes.










Pieced together from various albums to showcase what a remarkably consistent songwriter and performer Antonio Carlos Jobim was, Hip-O's 20th Century Masters - The Best of Antonio Carlos Jobim opens with two of Jobim's compositions from Stan Getz and João Gilberto's quintessential bossa nova record, Getz/Gilberto, before threading through his own career. With over 12 tracks, many of Jobim's defining songs are covered, from "The Girl from Ipanema" (the song that kick-started the careers of both Jobim and Astrud Gilberto, while also bringing bossa nova to popular consciousness) to "Corcovado (Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars)," a song proving that Jobim's talent only grew in emotional depth and complexity over ten years of being in the public eye. Though two-thirds of this collection focuses, rightly so, on his material from the early to mid-'60s, four tracks glimpse at his career in the 1970s and '80s as proof that Jobim's high standards, both as a songwriter and producer, were never forsaken. 20th Century Masters - The Best of Antonio Carlos Jobim proves an excellent set for those casually interested in exploring Jobim's work and the shaping of bossa nova. _- Gregory McIntosh_


----------



## Oskaar

*FINZI: Clarinet Concerto / Five Bagatelles / Three Soliloquies / Romance*

Composer(s):
Finzi, Gerald

Arranger(s):
Ashmore, Lawrence

Conductor(s):
Griffiths, Howard

Orchestra(s):
Northern Sinfonia

Artist(s):
Hatfield, Lesley; Plane, Robert









Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31
Five Bagatelles, Op. 23a
Love's Labours Lost, Op 28: 3 Soliloquies
A Severn Rhapsody, Op. 3
Romance in E - Flat Major, Op. 11
Introit in F Major, Op. 6






​
I happen to reccomend many naxos issues. That is because they generally have outstanding artistic and production quality, and that their presentation of artists and works very often atracts my interrest
This is also a remarkably good issue!

*Robert Plane's highly responsive performance of the concerto also uses a wide range of dynamic, and movingly brings out the work's sense of improvisatory lyricism. Not to be outdone, the Naxos collection offers the Three Soliloquies, plus an orchestration of the five lovely Bagatelles, which is even more evocative than the original version with piano. The Introit for Violin and Orchestra is most sensitively played by Lesley Hatfield. The Romance is hardly less engaging, while Severn Rhapsody shows its composer spinning his pastoral evocation in the manner of Butterworth. All this music is most persuasively presented by the Northern Sinfonia under Howard Griffiths and the Naxos recording has plenty of warmth and atmosphere.*

*Penguin Guide, January 2009*

*There is a strong feeling of the English countryside as in so many of this composer's works.

In short, this is a fabulous collection recommended unreservedly.*

*musicweb-international*


----------



## revdrdave

The summer of Dvorak continues...








My first exposure to Dvorak's solo piano music...wonderful, enchanting stuff.


----------



## Mahlerian

Rouse: Rapture
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor
*Joshua Bell, violin
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

I enjoyed the Rouse piece, but the Lalo has never appealed much to me. Nelsons' take on the Beethoven is fully romantic. The first movement came off well, but the slow tempos he took in the middle movements gave a leaden impression. His instrumental balances brought out some of the distinctions in tone color which one rarely hears so clearly in modern instrument performances of Beethoven.


----------



## cjvinthechair

http://www.davidchesky.com/listen.html

David Chesky (USA) - colleagues might like to make their own mind up about this composer - I find his work eminently listenable - so the link to his downloadable works is provided.

If anyone felt able to offer a similar link to any other 'modern' composer works....?!


----------



## Oskaar

*Poulenc: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Etc / Wallfisch, York*

Composer: Francis Poulenc 
Performer: Raphael Wallfisch, John York, Fiona York 
Orchestra/Ensemble: York2 Piano Duo









Sonata for Cello and Piano
Sonata for 2 Pianos
Suite française after Claude Gervaise for Chamber Orchestra
Chansons gaillardes (8): no 8, Sérénade
Métamorphoses (3): no 2, C'est ainsi que tu es
Poèmes (2) d'Aragon: no 1, C






​
*The Sonata for two pianos is given a superlative performance, full of life, colour and power. Raphael Wallfisch is well up to the technical challenges of the cello works and offers a delightfully sparky reading of the Cello Sonata.*

*-- Roger Nichols, BBC Music Magazine*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Rouse: Rapture
> Lalo: Symphonie espagnole*
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor
> *Joshua Bell, violin
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons
> 
> I enjoyed the Rouse piece, but the Lalo has never appealed much to me. Nelsons' take on the Beethoven is fully romantic. The first movement came off well, but the slow tempos he took in the middle movements gave a leaden impression. His instrumental balances brought out some of the distinctions in tone color which one rarely hears so clearly in modern instrument performances of Beethoven.


Thanks for the progress report on the Beethoven. I'll steer clear of it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 (E. Power Biggs, Organ).

St. John Passion - 'Ruhet Wohl' (Helmuth Rilling; Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart; Bach-Collegium Stuttgart).

Concerto for 2 Violins and Orchestra in D minor, BWV 1043 (Isaac Stern; Pinchas Zuckerman; St. Paul Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## brotagonist

Added to favourites on YT:






Toru Takemitsu : Landscape for string quartet
Performed by the mdi ensemble

I completely forgot that I was going to listen


----------



## brotagonist

I got caught up in the mdi ensemble 





Wolfgang Rihm : Fetzen





Morton Feldman : For Aaron Copland





Sofia Gubaidulina : String Quartet 3


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Kabalevsky


















http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...ns-suite-concerto-for-piano-no-1-mr0002722220
http://www.allmusic.com/album/kabalevsky-comedians-suite-concerto-for-piano-no-1-mw0001812425


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Dvorak´s 3rd, Kubelik and the Berliner Philharmoniker. So nice for a sunny Friday afternoon


----------



## mirepoix

On my lonesome this evening and so finally afforded the opportunity to listen to a recent purchase.









Bonnal, string quartets 1 and 2. String quartets are still a relatively new listening experience for me and so I sometimes find them a little demanding. However with music like this it's an issue that's a welcome and enjoyable task.


----------



## DavidA

Just listened to the Prom Concert on BBC4 - Julia Fischer playing Dvorak's amazing violin concerto. Then an encore by Hindemith which was received with rapture. One thing I find annoying now is that the BBC insist on having celebs as announcers and Danielle de Niese is an absolute pain. So garrulous. She should stick to singing! Oh for the days of Richard Baker!


----------



## tdc

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Surely this is considered 'Classical'. After all, Jazz _is_ America's native classical music. Yes?


I would disagree and say jazz is jazz. Not implying it is better or worse, but its not classical music. Composers like Charles Ives, Copland and Carter are America's native classical music.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Bruckner Symphony No. 4 - Gunter Wand/Berliner Philharmoniker








Also, don't you love when you see this?!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Concerto in F Major, Hob. 18/3; Piano Concerto in G Major, Hob. 18/4
(Emanuel Ax; Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra).









Coming back to Haydn's piano concertos. The Largo is excellent in the F Major concerto .


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A sultry evening in Lancashire, and I'm listening to Schubert in the dark, more or less in the garden with all the windows and doors open.

*Schubert

Six Moments Musicaux, D.780
Impromptus, D.899
Impromptus, D.935
Klavierstucke (Impromptus), D.946*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1975]


----------



## mirepoix

^^^That sounds delightful.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 71 "God is my King"

For the Town Council Inauguration - Mühlhausen, 1708

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond. (1980)

and

Masaaki Suzuki, cond. (1995)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

.

Mahler's gorgeous Ruckert Lieder in this most sensitive and beautiful performance from Dame Janet Baker and Sir John Barbirolli. _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ makes the most perfect bedtime music, and the performance here is beyond sublime; subtle, poetic and almost unbearably moving. I once heard Dame Janet do these songs in concert at the Royal Festival Hall in London, and the effect was absolutely mesmerising. She had the ability to float the quietest of pianissimi that somehow reached to the furthest reaches of the hall. Pure genius.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Sonata in C Major, K330, and A Major, K331.*

Karl Engel


----------



## Vesteralen

*Paul van Kempen *conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra in *Tchaikovsky's Capriccio Italien* on a Philips "Legendary Classics " disc.

This is an exciting reading, by someone previously unknown to me, who must have been a great conductor, but with the "tubby" mono sound you'd expect from a 1951 recording.

As orchestral "bon-bons" go, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
Bavarian Radio Symphony, cond. Kubelik


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert - 'Wanderer Fantasie' C-dur D760 (Op.15)*
Maurizio Pollini (Piano) [DG, rec 1974]

My whole world has been turned upside down. I've always been indifferent to FPS's Wanderer Fantasy but since I last listened I have begun to like it. Oh well, maybe there's hope for me yet!









*
Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga
String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, No. 2 in A (1824)*
Camerata Boccherini [Naxos, 2005]



> Arriaga's first quartet, in some ways the finest of his three, was not necessarily written first; it was merely positioned first in his First Book of Quartets, no doubt to make the most positive first impression possible. (Arriaga did not live to complete a second book of quartets.) Its themes are the most impulsive and dramatic, yet they exist in a context of great classical poise and balance.


No. 1 is rather Beethovenian in style, actually, while No. 2, which is attractive but less striking, has a resemblance to several Haydn quartets. I'm not sure what I was expecting but it wasn't that! Enjoyable.


----------



## Tristan

*Glière* - Heroic March for the Buryat-Mongolian ASSR, Op. 71









Glière is one of those composers who makes frequent use of the "eastern" sound and that's what makes him one of my favorite underrated Russian composers  This particular piece is heavily influenced by eastern-sounding pentatonic music and the main theme sounds very Asian-influenced--an easy one to get stuck in my head.

A piece like this might get written off as propaganda, movie music, or something else like that, but it has to go down as one of my all-time favorite marches now.


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
> Bavarian Radio Symphony, cond. Kubelik


Kubelik's M1 is magic.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

All youtube:

Messiaen Turangalila Symphony 



 Incredibly good: much more focused on bustling human emotions than Messiaen's other works. To me, this piece is about finding human love compassion in the midst of its business and confusion. Although paradoxically... in some way this work unites love/compassion with business/confusion so that they are both two sides of the same human experience! This is a beautiful human work.

Georg Haas ...... 



 This work consists of a solo viola, 3 female singers, and 3 male singers. This is a unique idea, but Haas makes it work well here: it feels like a modern viola concerto on top of a choral background. The way he uses microtones in the chorus to make amazing sounds is first-rate, and the solo viola works well with the voices. And the zen-like laser focus is awesome!

Georg Haas piano concerto 



 Another good Haas work. Very good use of the piano, and again, the microtones in the orchestra produce very amazing sounds. Note that both of these Haas works not only are good vertically, but they also are good horizontally in the sense that they are both focused works with a linear emotional direction.

Karlheinz Stockhausen Sirius 



 Sorry, but I could not get through this piece. I just couldn't take it seriously, and burst out laughing too often. I couldn't keep a straight face after hearing "earth fire wind water" and "we welcome you to sirius". And the electronic sound effects... seemed more for comedic effect. Maybe I'll get Stockhausen another time, but for now... he's just not my composer.


----------



## Vesteralen

Always liked Arnold's music, but I'd never heard these before. "A Sussex Overture" is a great example of his ability to use the _whole_ orchestra. I would imagine orchestra members would have a lot of fun with stuff like this.


----------



## Jeff W

Started the listening last night with some Beethoven. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra in Symphony No. 3 'Eroica' and Symphony No. 1.









Henry Vieuxtemps Violin Concertos No. 5, 6 & 7. Misha Keylin played the solo violin. Andrew Mogrelia led the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra No. 5 & 6 while Takuo Yuasa led the Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra for No. 7. These pieces are wonderful, why don't they get played more often?









Robert Schumann's String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 3 with the Fine Arts Quartet playing. Nos. 1 & 2 don't stand out to me, but the third one is absolutely lovely.









Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 1 with Krystian Zimerman leading the Polish Festival Orchestra. Zimerman's performances of the two Chopin Piano Concertos that sound halfway decent to me. Most of the others sound too heavy and syrupy to me.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_English Folk Song Suite_
*Peter Warlock*
_Capriol Suite_
*Sir Herbert Hamilton Harty*
_John Field Suite_

Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
Uri Mayer conducting

From the liner notes:

Re: Ralph Vaughan Williams, _English Folk Song Suite_

The suite makes lavish use of real folk tunes. Indeed, there is still discussion of which tunes and how many, stemming perhaps from the unseemly muddle in the list of compositions in the fifth edition of the Grove Dictionary and the contradictions in other sources. The publisher's catalog mentions only the jaunty "_Seventeen Come Sunday_" in the first movement, the hushed and plaintive "_My Bonny Boy_" in the second (intermezzo), and a generalized "_Folk Songs from Somerset_" in the finale. Different writers have recognized "_Pretty Caroline_" and a powerful intrusion of "_Dives and Lazarus_" in the first movement; a hypnotic variant of "_Green Bushes_" in the quicker middle section of the intermezzo; and the resourcefully varied "_Blow away the Morning Dew_," "_High Germany_," "_The Tree so High_," and "_John Barleycorn_" in the superior march fabric of the finale. Even the young Vaughan Williams was a cunning polyphonist, so still more tunes may be lurking in his counterpoints.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quartet in in E Flat, Op.8, No.3, G.167

Quartetto d'archi di Venezia: Andrea Vio and Alberto Battiston, violins -- Luca Morassutti, viola -- Angelo Zanin, cello


----------



## Vesteralen

To each his own, but I've never been able to understand why Mozart's 41st is so much more popular than the 39th. In the hands of someone like Szell, the 39th is irresistible. If I had to give up all but one Mozart symphony, this would be the one I'd keep - no contest.


----------



## Guest

A delightful new SACD of some Haydn Piano Sonatas--beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## SimonNZ

Victoria's Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater - The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## opus55

Brahms










2nd disc contains more variations by Schumann, Original theme and a Hungarian Song. 16 Waltzes of Op.39 is playing now.


----------



## Weston

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 47409
> 
> 
> To each his own, but I've never been able to understand why Mozart's 41st is so much more popular than the 39th. In the hands of someone like Szell, the 39th is irresistible. If I had to give up all but one Mozart symphony, this would be the one I'd keep - no contest.


I agree completely with this sentiment. The 39th, especially the 3rd movement, is what finally turned me around to liking Mozart. I like Harnoncourt's handling.


----------



## brotagonist

It's been quite a 'rocky'  day, and I need to get grounded, so I will have an early preview of Symphony 4 for the Saturday Symphony, from my collection:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A short... but fairly successful... day painting. Listening included:



















Gardiner adds a number of choral works by Brahms... as well as favorites of the composer... with the intent of establishing a setting for his symphonies which Gardiner points out are profoundly rooted in song. As with number one yesterday, these additional works are often as splendid (and with the Monteverdi Choir... as splendidly performed) as the symphonies. I am a sworn Wagnerian... but I am slowly coming around to really loving Brahms.










I'm not a big Boulez fan for many composers... but this is certainly an oeuvre that he is quite at home with.


----------



## brotagonist

I think this is a first  I have decided to listen comparatively... but I really can't keep an entire movement in my head... yikes! I am playing one movement of each, alternatingly, beginning with the first, then the next movement, etc., with Norrington and Karajan:


----------



## Weston

*Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36*
Emperor Quartet









Allmusic says of the first movement, "At its end all three themes are played at once." I confess I missed that somehow, and it's a shame. Usually that's the sort of thing I get all worked up over. Instead I noticed the 3rd movement with its unusual strummed cello --or perhaps viola. I'm not used to hearing that in a string quartet. I'd like to hear it again with a score someday.


----------



## Weston

*Sibelius: Tapiola, Op.112*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund









I suspect we've seen this album here once or twice. The symphonies are fantastic. Tapiola? It's okay I guess.


----------



## brotagonist

I really like Beethoven's Fourth Symphony, but only the third movement was familiar to me 

My impression of difference is not very profound: I immediately noticed that the Norrington version sounds lighter and clearer, compared to the full and mighty force of the Karajan performance. All but the third movement have significantly different timings, differing from 60-120 seconds per movement, but I didn't notice significant differences in tempo.

I'll leave the discs in the player and do the same exercise again tomorrow. Perhaps I can gain something deeper


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3: Symphonies 4 & 5

The more I listen to Dvorak, the more I am impressed. I'm embarrassed to admit that I have still not picked up a recording of Rusalka.


----------



## nightscape

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that I have still not picked up a recording of Rusalka.


This


----------



## Mahlerian

Farrenc: Symphony No. 3 in G minor
North German Radio Symphony, cond. Goritzki


----------



## sdtom

http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/07/25/othello-battle-of-stalingradkhachaturian/

A re-release from Naxos. Excellent CD if you like the Russian soundtracks


----------



## SimonNZ

^ love that cover!

"From a city in the grip of seige and starvation comes a story of love and jealousy..."


----------



## SeptimalTritone

This is a piece that I'm going to have to listen to a lot to follow everything, but nevertheless after just a few listens I can already tell that this is a giant late 20th century piece. The punctuating four-note rythym (that reappears throughout sometimes as more than four notes), the aleatoric textures, the neoromanticism, the climaxes... this is a very intense piece.


----------



## JACE

*Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 / Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Concerto in D Major, Hob. 18/11 (Emanuel Ax; Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra).









Coming back to these concertos is extremely rewarding. Ax plays them wonderfully. Excellent music .

Cello Concerto No. 2 in D Major (Heinrich Schiff; Sir Neville Marriner; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields).


----------



## brotagonist

Handel : Messiah
Colin Davis/? SO






A little something special before bed


----------



## PetrB

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Surely this is considered 'Classical'. After all, Jazz _is_ America's native classical music. Yes? Yes.


No? _NO._

However, Jobim? terrific Musician... not "Classical" but 'a classic'


----------



## PetrB

JACE said:


> I've been listening to Mozart piano concertos this morning:
> 
> *Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 19 / Henry Swoboda, Winterthur SO, Clara Haskil (piano)*
> (paired with Beethoven's 3rd PC, which I skipped over today)
> 
> *Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 26 / Szell, Cleveland O, Robert Casadesus (piano)*
> 
> The Szell/Casadesus CD is perhaps my single favorite Mozart recording.


If you are not aware of Szell's recording, _as pianist_ in the Mozart piano quartets -- run, do not walk -- these are 'legendary' and for a lot of good reasons


----------



## PetrB

*John Adams ~ Gnarly Buttons; concerto for Clarinet and small orchestra (1996)*

John Adams ~ Gnarly Buttons; concerto for Clarinet and small orchestra (1996)





Orchestration (for thirteen musicians): 
Solo Clarinet
banjo, doubling mandolin and guitar
cor anglais
bassoon
trombone
piano
two sampling keyboards (samples include accordion, clarinet, and cow
strings

Fun​


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was the first in the fantastic series of Janacek operas Mackerras recorded for Decca, and it could hardly be bettered. Under his masterly baton, the Vienna Philharmonic bring out all the beauty of the score, and authenticity is served by the singing of an all Czech cast, apart from the excellent Soderstrom in the title role. I don't know how good Soderstrom's Czech is but she is certainly integrated into the cast, and the role benefits from the firmness of her singing and the beauty of her voice.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Manxfeeder said:


> The title of this CD should be "What do you mean, you left the keys to the auditorium in your other pants pocket?"


or, 'Let's do the show RIGHT HERE!!!'

I am about to go and start listening to my new disc of the week, which is:

*
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau - The Complete Songs, Vol. 1*
[Hyperion, 2005]
John Mark Ainsley Tenor
Stella Doufexis Soprano
Felicity Lott Soprano 
Christopher Maltman Baritone
Geraldine McGreevy Soprano 
Jennifer Smith Soprano 
Stephen Varcoe Baritone 
Graham Johnson, Piano


----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu - Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19


----------



## Op.123

Rostropovich - Tchaikovsky: rococo variations


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with the Saturday Symphonies listening right away. Beethoven's Symphony No. 4 (paired on this disc with No. 7). Bela Drahos led the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia. The Fourth was well played if a little stodgy for my taste. The Seventh however seemed to crawl, especially in the finale. The finale for the seventh clocked in at 8 minutes and 50 seconds while Karajan in '63 took it at 6 minutes and 47 seconds and Toscanini in the '50s Beethoven cycle took it at just one second longer (all according to my iTunes at any rate). It just seemed to drag where it should have been lively.









Taking another listen for the Saturday Symphony thread, this time with Toscanini and the NBC Symphony Orchestra. This time the Fourth was paired with the Sixth (which came first). Both were, in my opinion, extremely well played and much livelier in the fourth than in the Drahos recording (almost a full four minutes faster).









Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 2 with Krystian Zimerman conducting the Polish Festival Orchestra from the piano. Zimerman's approach to the orchestra is lighter than some of the heavier and thicker approaches I've heard before. He also takes it slower than the other recordings I have too.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gerard Grisey's Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - Catherine Dubosc, soprano, Klangforum Wien


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Das Wohltemperierte Clavier I
By Glenn Gould [piano], on Sony Classical


----------



## PetrB

*Alvin Lucier ~ Music for piano with amplified sonorous vessels (1990)*

*Alvin Lucier ~ Music for piano with amplified sonorous vessels (1990)*
_Slow, lovely, ambient-like, at least in the listening --_​_a series of (luscious / tantalizing) sonorous events._​


----------



## Andolink

*Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga*: _String Quartet No. 2 in A major_
La Ritirata









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Violin Sonata in E-flat major, Op. 12 no. 3_
Hiro Kurosaki, violin
Linda Nicholson, fortepiano









*Alexander Goehr*: _When Adam Fell, Op. 89_ (2011)
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Oliver Knussen









*Béla Bartók*: _String Quartet No. 3_
Signum Quartett









*Béla Bartók*: _String Quartet No. 4_
Cuarteto Casals


----------



## revdrdave

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Disc 3: Symphonies 4 & 5
> 
> The more I listen to Dvorak, the more I am impressed.


Indeed. The focus of my listening and collecting this summer has been Dvorak, filling in holes in my collection, specifically in his chamber, piano, and vocal music (including _Rusalka_). I've listened to Dvorak for years, thinking I knew his music well, and always liking what I've heard. But, like you, the more I listen across his entire output, the more impressed I am with what a genius he was. One incredible piece after another. I urge you to explore his _Poetic Tone Pictures_, Violin Concerto, Stabat Mater and Requiem--all of it, even the Requiem, amazing, life-affirming music.


----------



## Weston

*Mozart: Concerto In D-Major for Flute and Orchestra, K. 314*
Jean Pierre Rampal, conductor; Claudi Arimany, flute; Hungarian Virtuosi Chamber Orchestra









*Mozart: Piano Sonata in Bb, K. 281*
Mitsuko Uchida









I'm trying to break out of the habit of thinking I can only listen to baroque in the morning. Of course I haven't strayed very far.


----------



## Op.123

Karajan - Brahms: 3rd Symphony (Decca)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Disc 3: Symphonies 4 & 5
> 
> The more I listen to Dvorak, the more I am impressed. I'm embarrassed to admit that I have still not picked up a recording of Rusalka.


From one Duchess to another: "For shame." _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

sdtom said:


> http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/07/25/othello-battle-of-stalingradkhachaturian/
> 
> A re-release from Naxos. Excellent CD if you like the Russian soundtracks
> View attachment 47414


I do. . . too bad Naxos didn't give the assignment to William Stromberg instead of 'Adriano'-- he would have done it great.


----------



## starthrower

The Yellow Shark, live in Germany.


----------



## bejart

Carlo Tessarini (ca.1690-1766?): Grand Sinfonie No.5 in G Major

Francesco Baroni leading the Compagnia de Musici


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kontrapunctus said:


> A delightful new SACD of some Haydn Piano Sonatas--beautifully played and recorded.


Hehe, a loving allusion to Haydn's roots .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 27, 28, and 31.*

Bela Drahos and the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia on Naxos.


----------



## Oskaar

*RIISAGER, K.: Symphonic Edition, Vol. 1 (Aarhus Symphony, Holten) - Symphony No. 1 / Danish Pictures*

Composer(s):
Riisager, Knudage

Conductor(s):
Holten, Bo

Orchestra(s):
Aarhus Symphony Orchestra









Erasmus Montanus, Op. 1, "Danish Pictures No. 1
Klods Hans (Jack the Dullard), Op. 18, "Danish Pictures No. 2"
Symphony No. 1, Op. 8
Comoedie, Op. 21, "Danish Pictures No. 4"
Fastelavn (Carnival), Op. 20, "Danish Pictures No. 3"






​
What an exiting composer! I must discover more of this man. And I have got the feeling that the danes have a lot more composers worthy exploring, especially from the first half of last century.
The performances here are very good.

* None of these pieces is exactly easy to play, the more so since none is in any orchestra's repertoire…The Åarhus Symphony Orchestra acquits itself bravely under Bo Holten's firm direction and, as usual from this source, recording quality and documentation are first-rate.*
*David Fanning 
Gramophone, January 2012*

*You might think of Riisager as the Danish Malcolm Arnold, without the bitterness and melodrama. The music is rhythmically vivacious, full of good tunes, and wonderfully scored, even without special coloristic effects.*

*The performances in this first volume of a projected series of Riisager's symphonic works are first-rate, and so is the engineering. Bo Holten and his players clearly relish the music's color and energy, and I can only welcome this release with great enthusiasm and high hopes for the series as a whole.*
*David Hurwitz
ClassicsToday.com, November 2011*


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete String Quartets
Emerson String Quartet

I must confess that I can only listen to this impassioned "hyper" music occasionally at best, as Romantic period music can give me a migraine.

For those who love this music more than I do, these performances find the Emerson completely inspired and I recommend this set enthusiastically to them.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Indeed. The focus of my listening and collecting this summer has been Dvorak, filling in holes in my collection, specifically in his chamber, piano, and vocal music (including Rusalka). I've listened to Dvorak for years, thinking I knew his music well, and always liking what I've heard. But, like you, the more I listen across his entire output, the more impressed I am with what a genius he was. One incredible piece after another. I urge you to explore his Poetic Tone Pictures, Violin Concerto, Stabat Mater and Requiem--all of it, even the Requiem, amazing, life-affirming music.

I've had the symphonies, the quartets, the Requiem and Stabat Mater for some time now. I've recently picked up some of the other chamber works and have the violin concerto on order. I'd also highly recommend the songs. _Rusalka_ remains my biggest gap. Listening to these works I'm impressed with just how good Dvorak was. The symphonies beyond 8 & 9 are well worth hearing. The more I listen to Dvorak, the more I recognize him as an heir to Beethoven as worthy as Brahms. It's somewhat disappointing that Dvorak's operatic oeuvre seems so overlooked. Even Rusalka, as good as it is (I recently listened to it in a radio broadcast) has only a few highly-rated recordings... while most of the others can only be found in old Czech lable, Supraphon recordings... often dating from well back into the Soviet era. Obviously, the language is a barrier... but there are several stunning recordings of the songs... and then you have the example of Janácek, whose operas have been masterfully performed and recorded.


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Betly" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Kopylov - Symphony, Op. 14 (de Almeida/ASV)*


----------



## Weston

A huge variety this morning. I felt like exploring randomly and tried a little experiment. On this Wikipedia list I randomly scrolled the page and just let my cursor fall on a composer's name. Then tried to find him or her on Spotify, just trying to fnd something new to catch my ear.

*Sofia Gubaidulina: String Trio*
Goeyvaerts String Trio
Album: String Trios form the East.
I actually stumbled onto this looking for composer Alexander Knaifel who is evidently part of this ensemble. Not what I was looking for at the moment - maybe later.

*Juventino Rosas: Sobre las Olas (waltz)*
Enrique Bátiz / Festival Orchestra Of Mexico
Album: Latin American Classics, Vol. 1 (Naxos)
Wow! I've heard this waltz all my life in cartoons, movies and TV commercials. Why have I never heard the name of the composer? It's bit light for me at the moment.

*Peter Warlock: Serenade for Strings*
Roy Goodman / Manitoba Chamber Orchestra
Album: Sea Sketches (CBC Records)
I already knew of Peter Warlock. This piece doesn't even come close to his Capriol suite in quality.

*Giovanni Martino Cesare: Canzona for 4 trombones and basso continuo*
Triton Trombone quartet
Album: German Trombone Music (Bis)
Early baroque always excites me. This uses all the characteristics from that time period, Picardy thirds, crystal clear sonorities. I'll be adding this composer's name to my want list.

*Madeleine Dring: Trio for flute, oboe and piano*
Jeanne Baxtresser, flute / et al
Album: Chamber Music for Flute by Devienne, Dring, Copland, Gaubert & Barber (Cala Records)
According to Wikipedia she is a student of Vaughan Williams, Herbert Howells and others. This is a nice piece though it waxes a bit sweet and sentimental in the 2nd movement. I'll add her to my explore further list.

*Hans Huberiano Quintedt No. 1 in G minor, Op. 111*
Aura Quartet
Album: Hans Huber: Klavierquintett Nr. 1; Klavierquartett Nr. 2 "Waldlieder" 
Excellent! This hit the spot. Brahmsian academic music from the romantic period with little or no over the top gushing. This album added to my want list.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

As a spillover of a conversation I was just having with another TC member, I feel I just have to share the beautiful surrealistic dreamscape world of _Wing on Wing_ with those who may not have heard it-- _J'adore tout simplement il_; especially the parts with the two coloratura sopranos--- Anu and Pia Komsi are absolutely perfectly cast for the parts.

It's a great-sounding recording too; even though it wasn't recorded at the Walt Disney Concert Hall-- as the cover falsely-suggests.


----------



## Alypius

Schubert, Vier Impromptus, op. 90, D899 (1827)
& Sonata for Piano #15 in C major, D840 ("Reliquie") (1825)
& Drei Klavierstucke, D946 (1828)










Schubert, Sonata for Piano #14 in A minor, op. 143, D.784 (1823)
& Sonata for Piano #19 in C minor, D.858 (1828)










From William Kinderman, "Schubert's piano music: probing the human condition," in _The Cambridge Companion to Schubert_, ed. Christopher Howard Gibbs (Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1997), p. 155:

"Long underestimated, Schubert's compositions for piano have recently begun to assume their rightful place beside Beethoven's legacy as works of almost unparalleled expressive range and depth. Several factors contributed to their neglect: the fact that much of this music remained unpublished during Schubert's lifetime; the dominance, in these works, of musical expression over technical virtuosity; and the overpowering influence of Beethoven, whose works set standards that are not directly applicable to Schubert. Complaints of an alleged looseness of organization in Schubert's music, as expressed by critics like Theodor W. Adorno, who once described Schubert's thematic structure as a "potpourri," have often arisen from an inadequate understanding of the aesthetic idiom of these works. Schubert's music is less deterministic than Beethoven's in that it does not present a self-sufficient sequence of events; it seems that the music could have taken a different turn at many points. Yet these very shifts in perspective are often exploited by Schubert as structural elements in the musical form, and they also embody a latent psychological symbolism. A key to this symbolism is found in Schubert's songs, in which the protagonist, or Romantic wanderer-who assumes the role of the lyrical subject-is so often confronted by an indifferent or hostile reality. Musically, Schubert uses a combination of heightened thematic contrast, juxtaposition of major and minor keys, and abrupt modulation to reflect this duality between internal and external experience, or imagination and perception-between the beautiful, bright dreams of the protagonist, on the one hand, and a bleak external reality, on the other. Beginning around 1820, analogous procedures of thematic contrast appear in Schubert's instrumental music, and these devices contribute to the remarkable development in his musical style, culminating in the three profound sonatas of 1828 (D958-60)."


----------



## hpowders

The Mahler Broadcasts, 1948-1982
New York Philharmonic

I spent some serious coin to obtain these "live" performances a few years ago mainly to obtain the legendary Mahler Fifth performance with Klaus Tennstedt from 1980. Everyone who loves the Mahler Fifth needs to hear this performance.

Other great performances are the Second with Zubin Mehta, the Third with Pierre Boulez (I was there!!), the Sixth with Dimitri Mitropoulos, the Seventh with Rafael Kubelik and the legendary performance of the 8th with Leopold Stokowski from 1950.

Recommended for those mentioned performances.


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich, Schnittke: Piano Trios* - Kempf Trio









Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in C minor, Op. 8 by Dmitri Shostakovich
Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E minor, Op. 67 by Dmitri Shostakovich
Trio for Piano and Strings by Alfred Schnittke












​
Outstanding album!

*Why this wonderful recording sat "in the can" for 5+ years is a mystery to me. Recorded in April, 2004, the Kempf trio achieve the same excellence they have demonstrated in their two prior BIS trio releases (von Beethoven trios on BIS SACD and Rach/Tchaik trios on BIS RBCD).

Sonically, this is a very good recording (I listen to the stereo tracks). All three instruments are well blended but distinct in a small hall acoustic that never gets in the way of the detail. I would have appreciated a bit more low end bloom for the cello and low end of the piano. Otherwise, another excellent BIS SACD recording. Highly recommended.*
*sa-cd.net*


----------



## drpraetorus

Death and Transfiguration R. Strauss, Karajan, Berlin Phil.


----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu - Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> As a spillover of a conversation I was just having with another TC member, I feel I just have to share the beautiful surrealistic dreamscape world of _Wing on Wing_ with those who may not have heard it-- _J'adore tout simplement il_; especially the parts with the two coloratura sopranos--- Anu and Pia Komsi are absolutely perfectly cast for the parts.
> 
> It's a great-sounding recording too; even though it wasn't recorded at the Walt Disney Concert Hall-- as the cover falsely-suggests.


I've gotta thank you for suggesting this a few months back too. I've been enjoying it for a while. It's a totally mind blowing recording. I had to take it off of my random play queue at work. When any of its tracks came on I wasn't good for much. Now I'm wishing Salonen would scale back on his conducting and compose more, although he's a great conductor too.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in E Flat, Op.74

Cleveland Quartet: William Preucil and Peter Salaff, violins -- James Dunham, viola -- Paul Katz, cello


----------



## Andolink

*Alfred Schnittke*: _String Quartet No. 4_
Quatuor Molinari









*Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga*: _String Quartet No. 1 in D minor_
La Ritirata


----------



## Mahlerian

Today's symphony of the week:
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein









I've always loved this work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos*

Gilels with Jochum.


----------



## Jos

Poulenc, concerto for two pianos and orchestra.
Jacques Fevrier and the composer himself playing.

Nice concerto, sometimes I hear Prokofiev and the next moment the mood changes to a very romantic filmscore from the fifties, with sweeping violins and all 
This could be the beginning of further exploration of Poulenc, I only know his "Gloria", and like that very much, as I do this one.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin, Seventh Symphony
Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz

Demonstrates one of America's finest composer's best work, written in 1963.


----------



## brotagonist

I had a preview yesterday evening of Beethoven's great Haydnesque Symphony 4. You can tell that I enjoyed it, as I decided to continue with the interpolated listening this morning. Boy, did I use my time to maximal effect 

1. Norrington/London Classical Players (on CD)
2. Bernstein/Wiener Philharmoniker (on YT)
3. Toscanini/NBCSO (on YT)

I listened to the first movement of each of performances 1, 2 and 3, then the second movement, etc., until done. But that's not all! To finish off, I revisited Karajan/Berliner Philharmokiker (on CD) for a finalé.

What did I learn? Not much  Well, Norrington is great! I love the clear phrasing and sparkle. Bernstein is great. The Vienna Philharmonic resemble the fullness of the Berlin Philharmonic with Karajan, but I think Bernstein teases out some ripples that I hadn't noticed elsewhere. Toscanini is rushed and hasty, but otherwise ok. Admittedly, the recording is scratchy and not of the quality of the other sources. Karajan is great: very saturated and weighty... a fine finalé to my Saturday Symphony listening for this weekend :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives, Piano Sonata No. 2, Concord, Mass., 1840-1860
Easley Blackwood

My favorite of all piano sonatas given THE definitive performance for all time.

I would be absolutely crushed if I would be deprived of this haunting, kaleidoscopic music.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto #3
Van Cliburn
Walter Hendl, Chicago Symphony

For me, after all these years, still the best performance of Prokofiev's greatest piano concerto.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in E Flat, KV 481

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Bruno Canino, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies 1 and 4.*

Karajan and the Berlin Phil. I'm pulling out the 1977 version this time.


----------



## Op.123

Stephen Hough - Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://offsite

Alvin Lucier : Music for piano with amplified sonorous vessels





It could have been written by Scelsi. Meditative, cleansing.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to _Die Winterreise_ performed by Mark Padmore & Paul Lewis:










This is a captivating rendition, and I am looking forward to seeing these two artists performing _Winterreise_ live in concert this November


----------



## JACE

NP music from *Mahler: The Complete Works* set:










*Disc 1 - Das klagende Lied / Rattle, CBSO & Chorus, et al*

Before today, I'd only heard Boulez's recording of Das klagende Lied, and that version hadn't made much of an impression. Rattle's reading strikes me as much more convincing.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 26 and 27
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2

















Most of Mozart's piano works sound feminine to me which is the reason I like them. Brahms is probably the opposite - dark and heavy character that seems to match the composer's portraits I've seen. I'm more of a Brahms' character myself.


----------



## KenOC

Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, Paul Paray and the Detroiters from 1959. An absolutely astonishing, full-speed-ahead roller coaster ride.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Webern, Berg, Schoenberg*: Orchestral Works, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1972 - '74), LSO/Dorati (rec.1961/2), Philharmonia/Sinopoli (rec.1994).















View attachment 47463


----------



## Op.123

George Szell - Beethoven Symphony 4


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> If you are not aware of Szell's recording, _as pianist_ in the Mozart piano quartets -- run, do not walk -- these are 'legendary' and for a lot of good reasons


FWIW Szell was a piano student of Reger.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement, *LvB*: Symphony 4, w. Columbia SO/Walter (rec.1958).


----------



## starthrower

Marschallin Blair said:


> As a spillover of a conversation I was just having with another TC member, I feel I just have to share the beautiful surrealistic dreamscape world of _Wing on Wing_ with those who may not have heard it-- _J'adore tout simplement il_; especially the parts with the two coloratura sopranos--- Anu and Pia Komsi are absolutely perfectly cast for the parts.
> 
> It's a great-sounding recording too; even though it wasn't recorded at the Walt Disney Concert Hall-- as the cover falsely-suggests.


I need to give this another go. I was underwhelmed after the first couple of listens. Maybe I just wasn't hearing it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Field's* birthday (1782).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My afternoon's listening, part 1 (it was so hot I fell asleep once or twice, so some of these works got heard, or not, more than once!)

*Bridge - Orchestral Works Vol 3* [Chandos, rec. 2002-4]

*Phantasm, H 182* (1931)
Howard Shelley (Piano), Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales

*Summer, H 116* (1914) Tone Poem for Orchestra

*There is a willow grows aslant a brook, H 174* (1928)

*Coronation March* (1911)

*Vignettes de danse, H 166*: (1925 / 1938)
*'Nicolette'*
*'Zoraida'*
*'Carmelita'*

*Sir Roger de Coverley, H 155* (version for large orchestra) (1922)

Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales

Being a devoted Pacifist, Bridge wrote a Coronation March (for George V. in 1911) which was decidedly un-triumphant with 'numerous modulations into distant keys...and a penchant for irregular phrase lengths'. He entered it into a competition - it did not win.

It is a wonderful, warmly lyrical and very melodic piece, though. I gather this was its premier recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, Paul Paray and the Detroiters from 1959. An absolutely astonishing, full-speed-ahead roller coaster ride.


I've always loved Paray's full-tilt charge approach to this score as well; although I wish they gave him a better orchestra to storm the castle wall with.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> I need to give this another go. I was underwhelmed after the first couple of listens. Maybe I just wasn't hearing it?


You may just not like it-- which is perfectly acceptable. I'd afford it the benefit of the doubt though; and give it time. _;D_


----------



## Blancrocher

Takacs SQ in Beethoven's 15th; Salonen & co in Magnus Lindberg's Kraft.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Part 2:

On Spotify. I listened twice (the aforementioned sleep problem...)

I don't actually own a Beethoven #4 and so this one was pretty unfamiliar (I have heard it live once, a long time ago, and I vaguely recognise it from BBC Radio 3 broadcasts over the years). A bright and exuberant symphony, given a fairly laid back interpretation (though I don't have a yardstick with which to compare this '4th'). The 5th it's paired with has very slow tempi at times, and I didn't think this was especially good. I need to give some other versions a listen now.

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 4 In B-flat Major
Symphony No. 5 In C Minor*
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
[Sony Classical, 2010 (rec. 1962)]


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bruckner *
_Symphony No 6 in A Major_
Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer conducting

From the liner notes:

Bruckner's formative years were spent among "real" people; the farmers, the craftsmen, the solid working man of Upper Austria and, above all, the wonderful monks of the monastery of St. Florian, with whom he maintained close contact throughout his life. These were people who had an inherited respect for the traditions of their land. With them Bruckner sought merely to fulfill his place in the community, that of school-master and church organist, to the best of his ability. He felt no extraordinary conviction of his destiny, no rejection of life; he took music as he found it and sought no new paths to be conquered - even though, quite unwittingly, he was to be responsible for many remarkable new developments. Acceptance and perseverance were equal components of both the man and the artist in Bruckner.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Stravinsky's _Ebony Concerto_ and _Dumbarton Oaks_ and other bits of pieces from this CD:


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in E Flat, Z 24

Matthias Bamert directing the Mozart London Players


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 72 "All things according to God's will"

For the 3rd Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1726

Masaaki Suzuki, cond. (2008)

and

John Eliot Gardiner, cond. (2000)


----------



## JACE

*Strauss: Tone Poems / Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden*


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

I've had so many diversions lately, that I still haven't quite finished up with this recent acquisition, so I will give it a final spin before filing it for... about a year :lol::










I could never tire of Shostakovich's Symphony 10 and the Mussorgsky songs, for bass voice, are a treat.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I listened to a bunch of Penderecki. As I understand it, the first half of his works are more avant-garde, and the second half are more neo-romantic. Well, I listened to some signature works in both of his compositional phases.

Polymorphia 



 is very much in the spirit of the Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima. Very high-energy screaming strings. The pure C major chord ending is quite a bold statement of powerful objectivity.

Symphony 1 



 is apparently the last work of is avant-garde period. It communicates the dark, highly focused and intense, yet objective state of mind that Pendrecki is so good at.

Te Deum 



 is a religious choral/symphonic work of course. It's fully neo-romantic. Penderecki takes the state of mind I mentioned in symphony 1 and explores Christianity with it.

Symphony 8 



 is perhaps not as good as the Te Deum, but nevertheless I enjoyed it. It's a choral symphony in German. I thought it was a bit more monotone than the works above. Overall, I would praise Penderecki's combination of modern objectivity with spiritual intensity, but sometimes he has a tendency to make his works a bit monotone in mood (of course his best stuff like the above symphony 1 and also symphony 3 don't have this problem).

Edit: Sigh... I'm not the best writer. I'm terrible at coming up with adjectives to describe the emotions I'm feeling from these works. Nevertheless, I hope that those who are familiar with Penderecki agree with my feelings to some extent, and those who are not familiar become inspired to listen to his works.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Two not entirely incompatible orchestral works:

*Debussy - La mer, trois esquisses symphoniques pour orchestre L.109* (1903-5)
André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra [EMI, 1992]










*
Bridge - Phantasm* Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra (1931)
Kathryn Stott (Piano); RPO, Vernon Handley [Conifer, 1989]










I stayed with the Previn / LSO disc to hear:

Debussy - Children's Corner; La plus que lente

...while I pondered the purchase of a disc Mahlerian and others have posted on this thread, Boulez and the Cleveland SO playing La Mer, Jeux, Nocturnes etc. on Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Cosmos

Right now, going through Liszt's orchestrated Hungarian Rhapsodies


----------



## Wood

*Biber *The Five Sorrowful Mysteries (John Holloway, Davitt Moroney, Tragicomedia)










*Arnold *Symphonies 3 & 4










*Wayne Siegel* Cobra

recorded here:










Aarhus, Denmark


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

SeptimalTritone said:


> Edit: Sigh... I'm not the best writer. I'm terrible at coming up with adjectives to describe the emotions I'm feeling from these works. Nevertheless, I hope that those who are familiar with Penderecki agree with my feelings to some extent, and those who are not familiar become inspired to listen to his works.


I thought you did quite well.

I relate more to Penderecki's avante-garde works than the neoromantic pieces. I have the Naxos Orchestral Works box set, and one of these days, I'm going to actually like the later works, hopefully before the box gets eaten by dust bunnies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets.*

This is CD 8 of Michael Noone and Ensemble Plus Ultra's box set. I'm moving slowly through this set because it's so good.


----------



## brotagonist

SeptimalTritone said:


> I listened to a bunch of Penderecki. As I understand it, the first half of his works are more avant-garde, and the second half are more neo-romantic. ...I'm terrible at coming up with adjectives to describe the emotions I'm feeling from these works.


I have long been familiar with Penderecki's earlier avant-garde period, but have only begun to explore his more recent works in the past two years. I like it very much! I wish I could give as meaningful descriptions as you have


----------



## brotagonist

_Let us hear music so far underground that the planet isn't deep enough to contain it;
Let us hear music so far out that the universe isn't wide enough to reach it._

Let us hear this music*... NOW:trp:
*
Stefano Gervasoni*
Antiterra for large chamber ensemble (mdi ensemble)
Dir Indir for string sextet and vocal sextet (Exaudi, l'Instant donné)
Rigirio for baritone saxophone, piano and percussion (Interpreten unbekannt)

* I've been listening to just such music for many decades :tiphat: and I never tire of hearing more. All works viewable on YT.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Spend a good long day painting in the studio... and listening to music:










Symphonies 6 & 7










Amazing that this rather bleak narrative could provide the material for a rather spectacular opera.










Some old favorites.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A classic singer and recording.










Another brilliant recording.

And still another favorite:


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.9 - Edo de Waart, cond.

and only today learning that Edo de Waart will be in town next week to conduct this work:


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://random










Bruckner : Symphony 7/ Mahler : 2 Wunderhorn Lieder
Chailly/RSO Berlin

Bruckner was slow to ignite, but I am carrying the flame.

I was thinking of this recently. I have the CD (yes, Fugue Meister, another reason to use YT), but it was just easier to pick the file on YT, since I'm not playing the entire disc today:









Webern : Cantata 2
Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5










I go with Bruckner whenever I'm brass hungry.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: String Quartets, Nos. 16 and 17










What happened to reverberation in this recording?


----------



## PetrB

*Georges Auric ~ Film score for Cocteau's "La belle et la Bête" (1946)*

Georges Auric ~ Film score for Cocteau's "La belle et la Bête" (1946)


----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu - Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5


----------



## dgee

I had to listen to Golden Cockerel Suite for a work thing (long story). It's almost infuriating how Rimsky could write such good and frankly ordinary music, and how he saw fit to present it in bleeding chunks seemingly unrelated to one another (oh no - not another General Pause!) - I know it's the suite but it's like it in the opera too, I checked:









And then the magical, otherworldly romp that is Repons - that's better. Sweet steel drums too, which as Boulez points out sound like electronics


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For those with a sweet tooth only. I was certainly feeling like a little sugar with my coffee this morning, and this made the perfect whipped cream confectionery.

Moffo's and Stokowski's sophisticated beauty in the Canteloube take them a million miles from the songs' folk origins, but it could be argued that, in Canteloube's lush arrangements, they were quite a long way from them already. The Aria from the Villa-Lobos is absolutely gorgeous, but I prefer a slightly more characterful reading of the Danza (like Bidu Sayou or De Los Angeles), and Moffo hardly escapes the charge of crooning here. The beauty of the Rachmaninov is further sweetened in this Dubensky orchestral arrangement. Stokowski provides a rich carpet of sound, and Moffo glides and croons beguilingly over it.

If you have the stomach for it, it's a lovely disc, but, like very sweet desserts, it's not something I could take every day.


----------



## cwarchc

A wonderful start to a Sunday








It's the only Suzuki I own


----------



## Bas

Yesterday:

Christoph Willibald Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
By Nancy Argenta [soprano], Michael Chance [counter], Stutgarter Kamerchor, Tafelmusik Orchestra, Frieder Bernius [dir.], on Sony Classical









Now:

Antonio Vivaldi - Concerti per Fagotti (RV 485, 502,474,480,494,475)
By Sergio Azzolin [fagotto], L'Aura Soave Cremona, on Naïve


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arriaga - String Quartet No. 3 in E flat*
Camerata Boccherini [Naxos, 2005]










*Czerny - Piano sonatas, Vol. 2
Piano Sonata No. 1 in A-flat Op. 7
Piano Sonata No. 2 in A minor Op. 13
Sonatine in A, Op. 167*

Martin Jones, [Nimbus, 2010]


----------



## Wood

*Messiaen* Des canyon aux etoiles (Bon, Dullaert, de Zeeuw)

Recorded in the now demolished Vredenburg, Utrecht, NL










*Walton *Sinfonia concertante and Hindemith Variations (Peter Donohoe, Eng. N Phil., Paul Daniel)

Recorded at Leeds Town Hall


----------



## Andolink

*Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga*: _String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat major_; _Tema variado en cuarteto, Op. 17_
La Ritirata









*Felix Mendelssohn*: _Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81_
Eroica Quartet









*Alexander Goehr*: _Pastorals, Op. 19 (1965)_
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Oliver Knussen









*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67_
Plamena Mangova, piano
Natalia Prischepenko, violin
Sebastian Klinger, cello


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Liszt* - Piano Sonata in B minor / M. Argerich

*Liszt* - Totentanz / V. Lisitsa, J. Axelrod, RAI National Symphony Orchestra

*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 12 in D minor / M. Jansons, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Chopin* - Fantaisie in F minor / James Rhodes


----------



## Jeff W

On this week's Symphonycast:

MENDELSSOHN: "The Fair Melusina" Overture

ANNA CLYNE: Prince of Clouds

BACH: Concerto in d for Two Violins, BWV 1043

SCHUBERT: Symphony No. 3 in D

The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra is under the direction of James Feddeck. The soloists in the Bach Concerto are Jaime Laredo and Jennifer Koh.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/07/21/


----------



## brianvds

Mahler: Symphony no. 2.

I'm in a state bordering on ecstasy.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Bach-Schoenberg









http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/n/nxs57522a.php
http://www.robertcraft.net/disc/schoenberg.html


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky - Songs*
Hermine Haselböck, mezzo; Florian Henschel, piano [Bridge, 2008]

*7 Songs* (1890)
*6 Gesänge, Op. 13* after poems of Maeterlinck (1910-1913)
*6 Waltz Songs on Tuscan folk lyrics, Op. 6*
*2 Brettl-Lieder*
*5 Songs* (1895-1896)

A strong contender for my best new purchase disc of the year, I think. Quite beautifully crafted late-romantic lieder.


----------



## Wood

*Berlioz *Requiem (Munch)

*Handel *Water music Suite
*
Louis Couperin *<Harpsichord music> _Albert Fuller_


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete String Quartets
Pacifica Quartet

Terrific performances from this most impressive ensemble (Naumburg winners).
A little less high voltage than the Emerson, which suits me just fine.
Regardless, all chamber music lovers should have a performance of the great Mendelssohn quartets in their possession.


----------



## Vasks

_Hamming up humorous madrigals_


----------



## Blancrocher

Birtwistle: Triumph of Time, Earth Dances, Panic (Boulez cond.). I've been listening to this on my ipod after noticing the MP3 album selling for $3 on Amazon (if you omit the "digital booklet").


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue in A Major, BWV 896

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I had planned to mark essays this afternoon, but I can't log on to the University website today from home today as my ID number and password has got deleted. I have stored them, but at work... So I have been able instead to give my undivided attention to Tintner's Bruckner #5 at volume.

What a magnificent thing it is. My brass deficit is quite cured.

Bruckner - Symphony No. 5 in B flat, WAB 105
Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra [Naxos, 1997]


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu - Brahms: Op. 117 - 119


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in E Flat, Ben 368

Janacek Quartet: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretialv Vybiral, cello


----------



## brotagonist

Déjà ouï or back to roots? Carlos D. Perales channels Stockhausen:





Dramatique for sopano, saxophone and electronics (Xelo Giner, Sara Almazán)





Danzón for clarinet and electronics (J. M. Santandreu)

I found the soprano piece to be a grand wake-me-up this morning. I couldn't help but think of glorious moments decades ago with new Stockhausen, Nono and Kagel albums 

Tickle your aural papillae (ear buds):





Bernard Parmegiani : Le noeud ardent ou septieme contrainte

I was looking for chamber music, when this title caught my attention. I guess it was meant to be  It is musique concrète/electroacoustical music (parts are taped sections, parts seem to be electronically generated), evoking the great masterpieces of Xenakis, Malec, Ferrari, Henri...


----------



## brotagonist

Well, that was fun  Now for some serious listening :lol:

Hans Werner Henze : Symphony 6
Marek Janowski/Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin

The symphony was composed in 1969 and included aleatoric elements. It was revised in 1994, eliminating the aleatoric passages completely. The composer said:

"I wanted to free [these passages] from the aura of random choice and arbitrariness and bring them back into the area of my own artistic responsibility."

Why leave it up to chance when you can do better? I like it :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

When I listened to Mahler's more-or-less complete oeuvre at the end of last year, I said I'd spend some time getting to know the symphonies I really wasn't familiar with (6, 7 and 9) but here is the first chance I've taken to do that, starting with #6. I was much more familiar with the work, in parts at least, this time around, and it is certainly growing on me.

*Mahler - Symphony No. 6 in A minor*
Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan [DG, 1978]










*Carlos D. Perales: "Dramatique" (2012) for Mezzo-soprano, Saxophone(s) and Electronics. *
Xelo Giner and Sara Almazán, at the Festival VIII Mostra Sonora de Sueca (Valencia), 2012, premiere recording.

(Thanks to Brotagonist)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ravel*: PCs, w. AdL/LPO/Foster (rec.1972); Orchestral Works, w. OdP/HvK (rec.1971 - '77).








View attachment 47504


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Campagnoli (1751-1827): Violin Concerto in B Flat, Op.15

Giancarlo Andretta conducting the Orchestra di Padova e del Venuto -- Francesco Manara, violin


----------



## Weston

PetrB said:


> Georges Auric ~ Film score for Cocteau's "La belle et la Bête" (1946)


Magnificent film and score! The actor who plays the beast is amazing.


----------



## JACE

NP:








*K. A. Hartmann: Sym. No. 3; Charles Ives: Robert Browning Overture / Ingo Metzmacher, Bamberger Symphoniker*

Metzmacher's Robert Browning Overture is outstanding. See more on my Ives site: http://www.musicweb-international.com/Ives/RR_Robert_Browning_Ovt.htm

The Hartmann symphony is excellent too.


----------



## brotagonist

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Carlos D. Perales: "Dramatique" (2012) for Mezzo-soprano, Saxophone(s) and Electronics.*
> 
> (Thanks to Brotagonist)


(I'd never heard of the composer or piece, either. A surprise message showed up in Google+ notifications this morning  I'd never had that happen, so I had to check it out.)

Yes, JACE, I have decided that I like Hartmann, too  I was just sampling the symphonies this morning.

The sun is shining and I should be outside, _but just a few more minutes..._

I've never had this on my listen list for decades, because I have a phobia about choral music, but SeptimalTritone mentioned Penderecki yesterday, which got me thinking about all of his marvellous music I haven't kept up with. Maybe it's good I didn't, because it is hitting me just right today  Magnificence!

Magnificat (1973-74)
Polish Radio Chorus of Krakow & Krakow Philharmonic Chorus
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra, Krzysztof Penderecki conducting


----------



## SeptimalTritone

These are all new to me except the Stravinsky.

Dallapiccola's Canti di Prigionia is a beautiful vocal work. 



 It's very mild in sound (at least compared to a lot of 12-tone composers), but with a true modern spirituality. His piano piece quaderno musicale di annalibera I've heard a few weeks ago and it's also 12-tone, but mild and beautiful. Highly recommended.

Takemitsu's From me flows what you call time is, for me, an amazing introduction to the unity of eastern and western philosophies of music. 



 It's a percussion concerto with different percussion players at opposite ends of the stage. I'm going to keep this work in my mind for a while, because although it has immediate draw with its oriental style, it truly has infinite depth.

Nono's Il Canto Sospeso 



 (multiple parts if you want to follow this youtube video) is beautifully dark and somber, with the orchestral sound color and the use of both solo and choral singing combining to create the darkest intensity.

Messiaen's Sept Haikai 



 is an oriental-inspired work that's much more "far out" than his usual pieces. Hugely colorful orchestration.

Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms 



 is just too good. Nobody has better craftmanship and excitement than Stravinsky, and nobody has more of an _original_ voice.


----------



## PetrB

Weston said:


> Magnificent film and score! The actor who plays the beast is amazing.


[Cocteau ~ La belle et la bête]

Josette Day was a wonderfully perfect Belle, and Jean Marais (Cocteau's partner) never had a better role, as far as I know. I think -- frame for frame -- it is perhaps _the_ most beautifully composed and lit of all of black and white film.

_Apocryphal, maybe_ but (depending upon who is telling the story) either Greta Garbo / Marlene Dietrich, upon their first viewing the film in a theater, when the Beast is transformed into the Prince, cried out, _"Give me back my Beast!"_


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release. *Chin*: Piano/Cello Concerti, Su for sheng and orchestra, w. SPO/Chung et al (rec.2014).

Nono, Schnittke, Berio, Ligeti are no longer with us, but in spirit and recs. Boulez and Gubaidulina are soon to pass. If we're glancing into the future for someone to carry the atonal flame, *Unsuk Chin* may be it.

This album, as is her previous DG/KAIROS release, are essential for tightropers.










Related:

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4810971

http://www.boosey.com/cr/news/Unsuk-Chin-Swedish-festival-and-new-Clarinet-Concerto/100347

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsuk_Chin


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise'; Symphony No. 95 in C minor (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).









No. 94: One of Haydn's best - a joyous masterpiece. Love coming back to this symphony.

No. 95: Another awesome and quite underrated symphony. Wonderful melodies in this work.


----------



## millionrainbows

Rameau


 
​


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No 4 in E minor, Op 98_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini conducting

From the liner notes:

In a real sense the Fourth Symphony was Brahms' farewell for it is permeated with an autumnal melancholy. Yet it is no hysterical grief, but a restrained, self-contained and disciplined emotion of heroic character. The symphony is certainly somber, but surely not in the final analysis tragic. It fights to win and does win. After its first performance at Vienna, Hanslick wrote, "It is like a dark well: the longer we look into it, the more brightly the stars shine back."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Pavane, Alborada del gracioso*


----------



## Blake

Nonken plays Feldman's _Triadic Memories._


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Schubert*
_'Unfinished' Symphony No 8 in b minor
Rosamunde, Op 26_
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Paul Kletzki conducting

From the liner notes:

This is so loveable a work in its state of romantic imcompletion that one would not want another bar of music added to it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 73 "Lord, as Thou wilt, so send it to me"

For the 3rd Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1723

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I've been exploring more Takemitsu! He's an incredible composer of eastern mysticism.

Orion and Pleiades 



 is a cello concerto with beautiful solo expression. How can I describe this piece... it's very pink, green, white and blue! It's... deep space!

Spirit Garden 



 is an orchestral piece that's very Messiaen-sounding. In fact, I'm pretty sure that some of the harmonic colors that Messiaen uses are present here.

Litany 



 is a beautiful highly accessible piano piece. It's somewhat Scriabin sounding, but it's emotional content is meditative.


----------



## brotagonist

K. A. Hartmann's Symphony 6
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Rafael Kubelik

My ears are as yet virgin to this composer, that I have recently begun to become interested enough in to start to explore the music of.

Holy Mackerel! Is that a frenzied climax! I love it 

[I confess that I listened to Penderecki's Magnificat a second time before this  ]


----------



## brotagonist

Hartmann : Symphony 8
Ingo Metzmacher/Netherlands Radio Philharmonic

This is impassioned beyond words. It is almost impossible not to laugh _with_ the sheer intensity of the emotion (it is serious, not comedic). I love it :clap:


----------



## Jeff W

From the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center's Radio Series:

Mozart's Gran Partita, K. 361

The players are:

Stephen Taylor, Allan Vogel, oboe; Alexander Fiterstein, David Shifrin, clarinet; Larry Combs, Dennis Smylie, basset horn; Frank Morelli, Milan Turkovic, bassoon; Gail Williams, Patrick Pridemore, William Purvis, Angela Cordell, horn; Edgar Meyer, double bass

http://www.instantencore.com/music/details.aspx?PId=5113017


----------



## Orfeo

*Aarre Merikanto*
Six Piano Pieces (Kuusi pianokappaletta), Op. 20, written in 1919.
-Liisa Pohjola, piano.
-->




Enjoy.


----------



## brotagonist

The music I have been listening to has just been _so_ unemotional  that I had to get back to this:










After this, I've pretty much emptied the CD player and I can put 5 in at once. I won't know what's playing tomorrow morning  but it's always fun to guess and see how wrong I was.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Clarinet Quartet in B Flat, Op.21, No.1

Jan Budin on clarinet and members of the Panochka Quartet: Jiri Panochka violin -- Miroslav Sehnoutka, viola -- Jaroslav Kulhan, cello


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5










The beauty of Bruckner symphonies is in the rests.


----------



## PetrB

brotagonist said:


> The music I have been listening to has just been _so_ unemotional...


-----------------_Uh, oh!_
-----------------------------------------


----------



## JACE

opus55 said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty of Bruckner symphonies is in the rests.


I'm listening to Bruckner too.










*Bruckner: Sym. No. 6 / Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra*


----------



## Alypius

Today, the music of Sofia Gubaidulina.

Gidon Kremer / Charles Dutoit / Boston Symphony, _Gubaidulina: Offertorium_ (DG, 1989 / DG 20/21 series, 2013)










Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica, _Gubaidulian: Canticle of the Sun_ (ECM, 2012)










A YouTube version of _Repentance_. A performance of this will appear in early August: 
Franz Halasz / Wen-Sinn Yang et al., _Gubaidulina: Repentance_ (BIS, 2014)










Also a YouTube of _Light of the End_ (the English premier of the work from the 2006 PROMS, with the London Philharmonic, conducted by Kurt Masur -- with Gubaidulina in the audience)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Vaneyes

For* Granados* birthday (1867), and *Busoni* death day (1924).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

brotagonist- The music I have been listening to has just been so unemotional...

petrb- -----------------_Uh, oh!_

Ackkk!!!

I just spent this afternoon in a big blow-up argument with one of my studio partners, an old tied-in-the-wool Romantic/Expressionist who swears by emotions. If the music or art isn't laden with tragedy and doesn't move him to tears its not good art. The idea that art can be about things beyond emotion or feeling (ideas, humor, perceptions, etc...) and that it is the audience that brings the emotions to a work of art is completely beyond him. Like a good many of his generation his attitude is "F*** the audience. They are irrelevant" (He actually said that today). Personally, I don't look to art for therapy... nor do I imagine that the sole measure of a work of art is whether it attempts to express or inspire an emotional response. I have read my share of poems and journals by teens just gushing with emotion... but I rarely have confused these with great writing.

Rant over.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

op. 131 & 132 - Late String Quartets/Quartetto Italiano. Sublime.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 47479
> 
> 
> For those with a sweet tooth only. I was certainly feeling like a little sugar with my coffee this morning, and this made the perfect whipped cream confectionery.
> 
> Moffo's and Stokowski's sophisticated beauty in the Canteloube take them a million miles from the songs' folk origins, but it could be argued that, in Canteloube's lush arrangements, they were quite a long way from them already. The Aria from the Villa-Lobos is absolutely gorgeous, but I prefer a slightly more characterful reading of the Danza (like Bidu Sayou or De Los Angeles), and Moffo hardly escapes the charge of crooning here. The beauty of the Rachmaninov is further sweetened in this Dubensky orchestral arrangement. Stokowski provides a rich carpet of sound, and Moffo glides and croons beguilingly over it.
> 
> If you have the stomach for it, it's a lovely disc, but, like very sweet desserts, it's not something I could take every day.


I could. Overwhelmingly saccharine never betokens a complete lack of indulgence on my part. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. _"Garçon! Triple expresso, sucre supplémentaire."_


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C major "Linz", K425
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt





Sourced from a radio broadcast, apparently, and sound quality is quite poor, but a great interpretation from Tennstedt.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Five Orchestral Pieces, op. 16
NDR Symphonieorchester, cond. Tennstedt





Searching the channel for more interesting material, I came across this. I didn't even know Tennstedt conducted Schoenberg. Of course, it's a fine recording, and better sounding source than the Mozart. It may not be the most precise or transparent version out there, but it may be one of the most passionate.

If only Tennstedt hadn't been stuck for so long on the wrong side of the iron curtain, he may have had a recorded legacy far beyond what little we were left with.


----------



## brotagonist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> brotagonist- The music I have been listening to has just been so unemotional...
> 
> petrb- -----------------_Uh, oh!_
> 
> Ackkk!!!


Both of you missed something, I think. I had been listening to Hartmann's Symphonies, which are passionate beyond words. The music is fabulous, by the way. Anyway, after I finished listening, I switched to Brahms' Piano Concerto 1. Now, that is a wildly passionate piece! And Brahms is often said to be unemotional. So, I was being ironic


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A gentle start to the morning and the week, with what is indeed a quiet, and very lovely, thing. Daniels yet again stretches the repertoire for countertenor, including songs from American musicals and the American songbook, Bellini and Schubert and more usual fare by Purcell and Dowland. With his beautiful voice, perfect diction and gift for communication, Daniels makes each song a little gem, with the inestimable help of Craig Ogden on guitar.


----------



## brotagonist

I should be in bed and I will be shortly, but I had to hear the Tennstedt Schoenberg... with passion :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies 2 & 4*
Rudolf Kempe & the Münchner Philharmoniker

*York Bowen: Violin Concerto & Piano Concerto No.1*
Vernon Handley & the BBC Concert Orchestra with Michael Dussek (Piano) & Lorraine McAslan (Violin)

It has been a while since I have listened Rudolf Kempe's Münchner Beethoven and I honestly don't know why - as this disc may be one of my favourites. Symphonies 2 & 4 are in my top 3 Beethoven Symphonies behind the 9th. Kempe's 4th may be my favourite recording of the piece, nudging ahead of Carlos Kleiber and Otto Klemperer. Kempe's 2nd is on a level with Karajan's Philharmonia recording. Superb.

York Bowen, like his contemporary Arnold Bax is criminally underrated. This disc is phenomenal, both pieces wonderfully performed and like Kempe's Beethoven above is recorded as close to perfection as I could expect.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D 37

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazzari, violin


----------



## Winterreisender

Shostakovich PCs #1 & 2


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major, K. 456_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
The English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Franz Schubert*: _String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804_ & _String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810_
Quatuor Terpsycordes









*Vincent D'Indy*: _Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 81_
Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra Soloists









*Vincent D'Indy*: _Piano Trio in G major, Op. 98_
Kun-Woo Paik, piano
Jacques Prat, violin 
Emmanuel Gaugué, cello


----------



## rrudolph

I picked up this rather odd pairing this weekend. For some reason, the used CD place I frequent always seems to have a lot of these BBC Music Magazine recordings...

Walton: Symphony #1/Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time


----------



## JACE

Winterreisender said:


> Shostakovich PCs #1 & 2


I have an older issue of Ashkenazy's 9th coupled with DSCH's 15th. Good stuff! He's an under-rated conductor, imho -- especially in Russian repertoire.

I like Ashkenazy's Sibelius too. Maybe because he makes it sound more like Russian music!


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Werther."
-Jose Carreras, Frederica von Stade, Allen, Buchanan, Lloyd, Malcolm King, Humphries, Crook, & Bell.
-Orchestra of & Children from the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Sir Colin Davis.

*Cesar Franck*
Symphony in D minor.
-Orchestra National de France/Leonard Bernstein.

*George Bizet*
L'Arlesienne Suites nos. I & II.
Overture & Patrie (Overture dramatique).
-The Montreal Symphony Orchestra/Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Oskaar

*MARTINU: Piano Quintets Nos. 1 and 2 / Sonata for 2 Violins and Piano*

*Martinu Quartet, Ensemble • Kosarek, Karel, piano • Havlak, Lubomir, violin • Matejak, Petr, violin*









Piano Quintet No. 1, H. 229
Piano Quintet No. 2, H. 298
Sonata for 2 Violins and Piano, H. 213






​
*Martinu is finally being reassessed and taking his place as the great Czech composer to follow Janacek. He is also the only Czech Jewish composer of his generation to survive the holocaust. …the two piano quintets, one from his Paris years and the second from his American wartime period, are simply wonderful and yet almost completely unknown. The recording and performances are excellent and Naxos must be congratulated for enabling much of his music to be finally*

*By Christopher Latham 
Limelight Magazine
01-Dec-2007*


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies 2 & 4*
> Rudolf Kempe & the Münchner Philharmoniker
> 
> It has been a while since I have listened Rudolf Kempe's Münchner Beethoven and I honestly don't know why - as this disc may be one of my favourites. Symphonies 2 & 4 are in my top 3 Beethoven Symphonies behind the 9th. Kempe's 4th may be my favourite recording of the piece, nudging ahead of Carlos Kleiber and Otto Klemperer.


I was listening to Klemperer's LvB Fourth on my way into work this morning.










But I think Böhm/VPO is still my top choice for this work.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bruckner*
_Symphony No 3 in D minor
"Wagner Symphony"_
The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Hans Knappertsbusch conducting

From the liner notes:

Although Bruckner's acquaintance with Wagner dated from 1865, he had a discouraging reception from the master who was busy supervising the building of his Festival Theatre. Eventually, Wagner agreed to look at the score, telling Bruckner to return to Wahnfried later in the day. The latter left the house so excited that he forgot the hour he was due to return, and Wagner had to send a servant to look for him. When finally Bruckner entered Wagner's presence again, he found him playing on the piano the trumpet theme which opens the symphony. Wagner's manner was quite changed. He came towards Bruckner and embraced him, telling him that his symphony was a masterpiece and that he accepted the dedication with pleasure. (With characteristic absent-mindedness, Bruckner later forgot which of his symphonies was to be dedicated to Wagner, to whom he had to write to confirm the point.)


----------



## brotagonist

In the '90s, I used to have the DG set of the first 6 Henze Symphonies. It never made a huge impression on me and I pawned it  Yesterday, I heard his grand Symphony 6 and I was left wondering what to make of Henze, as a 20th Century symphonist.

Hans Werner Henze : Symphony 8
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln dirigiert von Markus Stenz

Hans Werner Henze : Symphony 10 (on YT)
[Interpreten unbekannt]

The third movement seems to recall Stravinsky's le Sacre du Printemps! I think the 10th Symphony has made more of an impression on me this morning than the 8th.

Still, I think these are stylistically so different from Hartmann, who made a huge impression on me yesterday, that I am presently unable to fairly consider their merits  I am going to ease back to let the symphonies settle: it's just too much.


----------



## Vasks

*Biber - Sonatae tam aris, quam aulis servientes (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 15, 21, 22 / Friedrich Gulda*


----------



## rrudolph

Vaughan Williams: The Wasps/Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis/In the Fen Country/Variations for Orchestra/Norfolk Rhapsody #1/5 Variants of Dives and Lazarus








Bax: Symphony #2


----------



## brotagonist

The 'sweet spot' this morning:

KA Hartmann : Symphony 3
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic/James Gaffigan

[on YT]

Delicious


----------



## realdealblues

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies 2 & 4*
> Rudolf Kempe & the Münchner Philharmoniker
> 
> It has been a while since I have listened Rudolf Kempe's Münchner Beethoven and I honestly don't know why - as this disc may be one of my favourites. Symphonies 2 & 4 are in my top 3 Beethoven Symphonies behind the 9th. Kempe's 4th may be my favourite recording of the piece, nudging ahead of Carlos Kleiber and Otto Klemperer. Kempe's 2nd is on a level with Karajan's Philharmonia recording. Superb.


Indeed! I almost picked Kempe's Beethoven 4th for last weekends Saturday Symphony. I don't care what anyone says, there has always been something "magical" about his Beethoven Cycle. No historically informed performances or period influence, just "Good Old Fashioned Traditional Germanic Readings" full of the orchestral clarity that Kempe did so well. It's one of my favs...

As for my current listening. Decided to go through my Artur Rubinstein Box Set and grabbed this disc at random.

I'm hearing this work for the first time:

*Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A Major, Op. 81*

View attachment 47567


Pianist: Artur Rubinstein
Guarneri Quartet

What a wonderful piece of music!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 18 through 20*


----------



## omega

Edward Elgar, _Cello Concerto_
Cello : Misha Maisky | Guiseppe Sinopoli conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra









Vaughan Williams, _The Lark Ascending_
Violin : Tasmin Little | Sir Andrew Davis conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra









Felix Mendelssohn, _Symphony n°3 "Scottish_
Claudio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

F.J. Haydn, String Quartets, Opus 76
Tokyo String Quartet

I've warmed up to these performances considerably over the last 6 months or so and now consider them the best performances available.

Has there ever been a better ensemble than the Tokyo Quartet of the 1980's-1990's?
I don't believe so.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

gregmitchell- Moffo's and Stokowski's sophisticated beauty in the Canteloube take them a million miles from the songs' folk origins... The beauty of the Rachmaninov is further sweetened in this Dubensky orchestral arrangement. Stokowski provides a rich carpet of sound, and Moffo glides and croons beguilingly over it.

If you have the stomach for it, it's a lovely disc, but, like very sweet desserts, it's not something I could take every day.

I could. Overwhelmingly saccharine never betokens a complete lack of indulgence on my part. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. "_Garçon! Triple expresso, sucre supplémentaire._"



Count me in. Just put in my order. We'll add it to Davrath, Véronique Gens and Kiri's recordings. And I ought to pick up Fredrica von Stade's while I'm at it. :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I should be in bed and I will be shortly, but I had to hear the Tennstedt Schoenberg... with passion.

Schoenberg always fills me with great emotion as well. Unfortunately, it's usually revulsion.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm trying to get out the door on a motorbike, but I just can't stop  I'll just listen to this while I get ready 

Luc Ferrari : Petite symphonie intuitive pour une paysage de printemps


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart: Symphony #38 "Prague" (Mackerras)*

My favorite Mozart symphony. The first movement is as expressive as any romantic work of the 19th century and probably the greatest opening minutes of any Mozart symphony. Listening to #38 makes me think that Mozart was a precursor to the Romantic era. (?)


----------



## Kieran

Age never withers, nor wearies. #20, but not with Dame Mitso of Wimbo. 

Daniel Barenboim on the horse, stripped to the waist and gleaming, pounding the keys like a Greek statue. The ECO in attendance, awed that Hercules can play the ole Joanna....


----------



## Guest

While I prefer his piano music, and especially his arrangements of Bach, Busoni's Quartets are fine pieces, if not especially memorable.


----------



## Guest

Based on favorable comments in another thread, I purchased this disc--she is certainly a fine player even if she doesn't eclipse Rostropovich.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I have equivocal feelings about this disc. There is no doubting the beauty of the voice of course, but she swoops, croons and slides about so much, that it becomes tiresome after a while. The Faure songs suffer the most, and when one turns to performances by such as De Los Angeles and Janet Baker, it is to hear a much cleaner attack (and better diction). The Debussy go along much better, the performance of _Apparition_ in particular, erotically sensuous, though she hardly erases memories of Crespin's detached sophistication in the _Chansons de Bilitis_.

The Marx songs are an interesting discovery. I can't decide whether their influences are jazz, or whether it's just the way Fleming sings them. The Strauss songs find her on firmer territory, but (why is there always a but) here too she tends to slide around a bit too much for my liking. The same could be said for the gorgeous Rachmaninov songs, I suppose, but these songs, not as well known as they should be, are always worth hearing whatever the circumstances, and Fleming certainly has the measure of them.


----------



## cwarchc

today's commute


----------



## realdealblues

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1

View attachment 47573


Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Artur Rubinstein


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Dame Janet A-DICT-ion*









Disc three: Haydn: _Scena di Berenice: "Berenice, che fai?"_, HOB XXIVa: 10

Mozart: _Cosi fan tutte_: _"Ah, scostanti! . . . Smanie implacabili"_

I'm just addicted to the Mozart at the moment. This will be the fifth time in a row that I've played this gorgeous piece.

Dame Janet has the most lovely shading and phrasing. She's never imperious or imperative. She conveys the most delicate suggestion; but in a charming and alive way.

I suppose I am addicted to sweets.


----------



## Blake

Getting a little viola in my life with Feldman's _Viola in My Life._


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 1 & No. 3 "Eroica"

View attachment 47577


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bellini - I Puritani - Maria Callas, Guiseppe di Stefano, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni - Scala etc - Tullio Serafin









This about the fourth or fifth time I've listened to this set this year. Each time it gets better and better. Of course, Callas is a real joy singing and acting throughout, but also this set shows Tullio Serafin as a wonderfully fluid conductor who allows the music to serve the singers as well as encouraging the singers to communicate the music. Super stuff!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major; Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-Flat Major, 'Jeunehomme' (Daniel Gerard; Herbert Kraus; Wiener Mozart-Ensemble).

I can't seem to find the right cover for this - a rare recording I borrowed from the local library.


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven:










*LvB: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14, 8, 23 / Rudolf Serkin*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Bellini - I Puritani - Maria Callas, Guiseppe di Stefano, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni - Scala etc - Tullio Serafin
> 
> View attachment 47578
> 
> 
> This about the fourth or fifth time I've listened to this set this year. Each time it gets better and better. Of course, Callas is a real joy singing and acting throughout, but also this set shows Tullio Serafin as a wonderfully fluid conductor who allows the music to serve the singers as well as encouraging the singers to communicate the music. Super stuff!


Yes Gaaaaaawd!

Divina. Divina. Divina. . . _and Serafin too!!
_
Thank God he existed to fine-tune Callas; and of course to un-loose early Joan Sutherland on the world as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Winds, Movements for Piano and Orchestra, Capriccio, Violin Concerto
Philippe Entremont, Charles Rosen, Isaac Stern, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> brotagonist- The music I have been listening to has just been so unemotional...
> 
> petrb- -----------------_Uh, oh!_
> 
> Ackkk!!!
> 
> I just spent this afternoon in a big blow-up argument with one of my studio partners, an old tied-in-the-wool Romantic/Expressionist who swears by emotions. If the music or art isn't laden with tragedy and doesn't move him to tears its not good art. The idea that art can be about things beyond emotion or feeling (ideas, humor, perceptions, etc...) and that it is the audience that brings the emotions to a work of art is completely beyond him. Like a good many of his generation his attitude is "F*** the audience. They are irrelevant" (He actually said that today). Personally, I don't look to art for therapy... nor do I imagine that the sole measure of a work of art is whether it attempts to express or inspire an emotional response. I have read my share of poems and journals by teens just gushing with emotion... but I rarely have confused these with great writing.
> 
> Rant over.


I love the rant. I love the drama _;D. _. . but _why _the drama? Can't your friend just like what he likes and you like what you like?

I mean, it not like I try to force _my personality_ on people. . . . . . '_much._'

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Count me in. Just put in my order. We'll add it to Davrath, Véronique Gens and Kiri's recordings. And I ought to pick up Fredrica von Stade's while I'm at it. :lol:




You should give Jill Gomez a try too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by StlukesguildOhio View Post
> 
> 
> Count me in. Just put in my order. We'll add it to Davrath, Véronique Gens and Kiri's recordings. And I ought to pick up Fredrica von Stade's while I'm at it.
> 
> GregMitchell: You should give Jill Gomez a try too.




Shantay, you stay-- both of you.

I just loooooooooooove these posts of yours!


----------



## Kieran

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Like a good many of his generation his attitude is "F*** the audience. They are irrelevant"


Was he sitting in the audience when he said that?

I totally agree with your point of view, I dislike the sentimentalist/macho approach to hearing or making music. As you say, there are other "things beyond emotion..."


----------



## Guest

I practically wore out the LPs when I bought them back in the late 70s, so I was thrilled to see the Etudes on CD (the disc omits the Spanish Rhapsody and Hungarian Rhapsody No.3 due to time constraints). This is some of the most thrilling, fire-breathing playing captured on record. Unfortunately, the CD medium exposes the horribly glassy tone of the early 1960s Soviet recording far more than did the LPs, so a lot of allowances for sound must be taken. Still, quite a wild ride (and many wonderfully poetic moments, too).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kieran said:


> Was he sitting in the audience when he said that?
> 
> I totally agree with your point of view, I dislike the sentimentalist/macho approach to hearing or making music. As you say, there are other "things beyond emotion..."


I'd agree that emotions are not tools of cognition; and that you need a rational faculty to logically integrate and to appreciate what you are listening to; but, speaking for myself, I can't live without strong emotions.

Everyone's hard-wired differently, I suppose.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> I practically wore out the LPs when I bought them back in the late 70s, so I was thrilled to see the Etudes on CD (the disc omits the Spanish Rhapsody and Hungarian Rhapsody No.3 due to time constraints). This is some of the most thrilling, fire-breathing playing captured on record. Unfortunately, the CD medium exposes the horribly glassy tone of the early 1960s Soviet recording far more than did the LPs, so a lot of allowances for sound must be taken. Still, quite a wild ride (and many wonderfully poetic moments, too).


I'm so there-- thanks. How, in your view, would Berman's _Transcendental Etudes_ stack up against the likes of Richter's late fifties revelations?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Scratching a long-standing itch:

*Charles Ives*

*The Unanswered Question*
James Sinclair, Northern Sinfonia 
[Naxos, 2003]










and then:

*Ives - Four Violin Sonatas*
Hilary Hahn, (violin), Valentina Lisitsa, (piano) [DG, 2012]

"There is a man of genius in this country....his name is Ives"
Ploughing a lone furrow, Ives' music is remarkable. This is the most original chamber music I've heard in quite a while. Superbly played by Hilary Hahn and her accompanist who I haven't heard before.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> *you need a rational faculty *to ..... *to appreciate what you are listening to*


I didn't need to understand anything the first time that I heard Victoria de los Angeles sing _Chants d'Auvergne_ - i just needed that sensation of a finger running down the back of my spine to let me know it was special. Nor did I need to understand anything about the music to cry watching (and listening to) Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet the first time. Nor was any understanding needed for most of my intense reactions to music


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> you need a rational faculty to ..... to appreciate what you are listening to
> 
> Headphone Hermit: I didn't need to understand anything the first time that I heard Victoria de los Angeles sing Chants d'Auvergne - i just needed that sensation of a finger running down the back of my spine to let me know it was special. Nor did I need to understand anything about the music to cry watching (and listening to) Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet the first time. Nor was any understanding needed for most of my intense reactions to music


I _so stand_ corrected._ Absolutely. _


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm so there-- thanks. How, in your view, would Berman's _Transcendental Etudes_ stack up against the likes of Richter's late fifties revelations?


They are both consummate artists, so I think it boils down to interpretive preferences. To my ears, Berman sounds a bit more passionate. What are your thoughts?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor; 
Piano Sonata No. 60 in C Major; 
Piano Sonata No. 38 in F Major (Emanuel Ax).


----------



## realdealblues

I don't know if anybody watches this TV show but I've had the melody in my head all day so I've been listening to a few times in a row. I wish it was longer. I'd love to hear a tone poem or string quartet or something that sounded like this for a good 20 minutes. Beautiful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> 
> I'm so there-- thanks. How, in your view, would Berman's Transcendental Etudes stack up against the likes of Richter's late fifties revelations?
> 
> Kontrapunctus: They are both consummate artists, so I think it boils down to interpretive preferences. To my ears, Berman sounds a bit more passionate. What are your thoughts?


Of the two, I'm only familiar with the late-fifties Richter-- which is my battle standard. The sound is execrable, but the playing is the flashiest, most impassioned, and technically-proficient I've thus far heard. I just ordered the Berman about fifteen minutes ago. I really love the _Transcendental Etudes_-- provided that they're played like your life depended on it; a feeling I certainly get with Richter.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'd agree that emotions are not tools of cognition; and that you need a rational faculty to logically integrate and to appreciate what you are listening to; but, speaking for myself, I can't live without strong emotions.

Everyone's hard-wired differently, I suppose.

I would suggest that the experience of the artist... the creator... is not exactly the same as that of the audience. If we were to use an analogy between the artist and the musician, the artist (like the musician) knows the "tricks" that go on behind the scenes.

My studio mate continual badgers my wife for her input as to what "feeling" or "emotion" she gets from a given painting of his. He doesn't want my input... or that of our other studio mate... because we're likely to question his color harmony, his lack of sensitivity to materials, or some such formal issues. It doesn't seem my place to question what an artist strives to convey (although I can certainly like some themes better than others); that's up to the individual artist. If another artist asks for my input however, I will offer up opinions/suggestions concerning the formal mechanics and what is or isn't "working". The fact that I or another artist may have a greater insight into the mechanics behind Michelangelo, Rubens, Vermeer, or Picasso in no way undermines my ability to respond emotionally to their work. I simply don't see the expression of emotion... especially the expression of intense emotion as the ultimate measure of artistic merit. I know that the journals and poetry and art from my teen years were simply gushing with angst and tragedy... but I wouldn't want to impose these upon anyone... at least not anyone I didn't dislike. :devil:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Fireworks, Quatre Etudes Pour Orchestre*

This is my first time trying to follow Fireworks with the score. I kept getting lost. There's a lot of stuff going on.


----------



## Kieran

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd agree that emotions are not tools of cognition; and that you need a rational faculty to logically integrate and to appreciate what you are listening to; but, speaking for myself, I can't live without strong emotions.
> 
> Everyone's hard-wired differently, I suppose.


Maybe not too differently, though. For instance, I don't hear great overwrought emotions in everything Mozart does - but I hear beauty and architectural symmetry and wit and so many other things besides, which make him worth listening to. Plus, I can hear great emotion. Not every work has to be a tear-jerker, which is what I think Sieg's pal was preferring. Sometimes music can be plainly comic too, sometimes it incites the senses to pray and worship a Higher Being. If it has only one effect it'd be a bit boring, I reckon (though I been known to be very wrong before :lol: )


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair- Of the two, I'm only familiar with the late-fifties Richter-- which is my battle standard. The sound is execrable, but the playing is the flashiest, most impassioned, and technically-proficient I've thus far heard. I just ordered the Berman about fifteen minutes ago. I really love the _Transcendental Etudes_-- provided that they're played like your life depended on it; a feeling I certainly get with Richter.

All I have is the recording by Georges Cziffra (as if that is something to be regretted ). Still Richter is certainly my man for Liszt's piano concertos... so... Damn you!!! Must I dig out the credit card once again!! :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'd agree that emotions are not tools of cognition; and that you need a rational faculty to logically integrate and to appreciate what you are listening to; but, speaking for myself, I can't live without strong emotions.
> 
> Everyone's hard-wired differently, I suppose.
> 
> I would suggest that the experience of the artist... the creator... is not exactly the same as that of the audience. If we were to use an analogy between the artist and the musician, the artist (like the musician) knows the "tricks" that go on behind the scenes.
> 
> My studio mate continual badgers my wife for her input as to what "feeling" or "emotion" she gets from a given painting of his. He doesn't want my input... or that of our other studio mate... because we're likely to question his color harmony, his lack of sensitivity to materials, or some such formal issues. It doesn't seem my place to question what an artist strives to convey (although I can certainly like some themes better than others); that's up to the individual artist. If another artist asks for my input however, I will offer up opinions/suggestions concerning the formal mechanics and what is or isn't "working". The fact that I or another artist may have a greater insight into the mechanics behind Michelangelo, Rubens, Vermeer, or Picasso in no way undermines my ability to respond emotionally to their work. I simply don't see the expression of emotion... especially the expression of intense emotion as the ultimate measure of artistic merit. I know that the journals and poetry and art from my teen years were simply gushing with angst and tragedy... but I wouldn't want to impose these upon anyone... at least not anyone I didn't dislike. :devil:


Well-spoken.

It kind of separates the likes of a Lord Leighton, who studied anatomy, from a Jackson Pollock, who majored in plashing with colors-- my view, anyway.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Marschallin Blair- Of the two, I'm only familiar with the late-fifties Richter-- which is my battle standard. The sound is execrable, but the playing is the flashiest, most impassioned, and technically-proficient I've thus far heard. I just ordered the Berman about fifteen minutes ago. I really love the _Transcendental Etudes_-- provided that they're played like your life depended on it; a feeling I certainly get with Richter.
> 
> All I have is the recording by Georges Cziffra (as if that is something to be regretted ). Still Richter is certainly my man for Liszt's piano concertos... so... Damn you!!! Must I dig out the credit card once again!!
> :lol:


Infinitely and endlessly.

Beauty is pain.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> Of the two, I'm only familiar with the late-fifties Richter-- which is my battle standard. The sound is execrable, but the playing is the flashiest, most impassioned, and technically-proficient I've thus far heard. I just ordered the Berman about fifteen minutes ago. I really love the _Transcendental Etudes_-- provided that they're played like your life depended on it; a feeling I certainly get with Richter.


I hope Berman lives up to your expectations. Here's a sample:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Maybe not too differently, though. For instance, I don't hear great overwrought emotions in everything Mozart does - but I hear beauty and architectural symmetry and wit and so many other things besides, which make him worth listening to. Plus, I can hear great emotion. Not every work has to be a tear-jerker, which is what I think Sieg's pal was preferring.

Mozart was my first thought as well. He doesn't continually wear his heart on his sleeve and bombard you with tragic gut-wrenching emotions... but I'm not one who supposes that the expression of tragedy is inherently superior to the expression of humor or wit or elegance... or formal play... or insightful observation... or sensuality... or "beauty".

I'll take this...



... or this...



... over this...



Personal opinion? Certainly.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair- Beauty is pain.

I thought Beauty is truth, truth beauty,-that is all.


----------



## Kieran

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Maybe not too differently, though. For instance, I don't hear great overwrought emotions in everything Mozart does - but I hear beauty and architectural symmetry and wit and so many other things besides, which make him worth listening to. Plus, I can hear great emotion. Not every work has to be a tear-jerker, which is what I think Sieg's pal was preferring.
> 
> Mozart was my first thought as well. He doesn't continually wear his heart on his sleeve and bombard you with tragic gut-wrenching emotions... but I'm not one who supposes that the expression of tragedy is inherently superior to the expression of humor or wit or elegance... or formal play... or insightful observation... or sensuality... or "beauty".
> 
> I'll take this...
> 
> ... or this...
> 
> ... over this...
> 
> Personal opinion? Certainly.


The real beauty is, we can have them all... :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Vivaldi* (1741), and *JS Bach* (1750) death day.


----------



## Morimur

*Michel van der Aa - Above (2 CD)*










Above, Between, Attach, Just Before, Auburn, Oog is the long title assigned by Dutch Composer's Voice label to the maiden solo voyage on disc of contemporary Dutch composer Michel van der Aa. At the beginning of the twenty-first century, van der Aa is considered one of the young Turks of cutting-edge European concert music. Composers attempting to make a name in the late twentieth century had to deal with a great deal of mid-century dogma, the legacy of academic serialism, and of minimalism. van der Aa comes to contemporary music with no such baggage in tow, yet instead of turning back to traditional, audience-friendly musical forms, van der Aa makes avant-garde music that is fresh, uncompromising, and boundary-expanding. He arrives at a time of cynicism and a lack of decisiveness about the future of experimental music; and perhaps his time is right.
van der Aa works with audiophile-quality, multi-track recordings that are recorded by the ensembles participating in these chamber works; often it is difficult to tell where the live music ends and pre-recorded material begins as the two are combined so smoothly. A favorite device is the use of tearing or ripping sounds on the tapes, a stylistic attribute that is amusingly echoed in the disc's striking cover image. Abrupt punching in or punching out of sounds, a recording engineer's nightmare, is another favored technique. Of these works, the most strongly attractive one is the piano piece Just Before, played beautifully by pianist Tomoko Mukaiyama. It appears that Mukaiyama had some collaborative input into the piece itself, significant as not many virtuosi would care to have such an extreme level of intervention and manipulation of the recorded performance by the composer as is heard. The guitar piece Auburn, which initially helped van der Aa gain his reputation, is impressive in its jazzy, highly dissonant fast section. Oog, for cello, is a nervous piece that has an affecting moment where the cello's tone seems to shatter apart. Listeners who seek in contemporary music balm for their frayed nerves will find nothing in van der Aa's music to ease their troubles. Nonetheless, those who love a challenge, yet hate academicism for its own sake, will embrace van der Aa with enthusiasm and listen to this disc again and again. _-Dave Lewis_


----------



## Morimur

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Personal opinion? Certainly.


I prefer the bottom three. Beautiful.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 74 "If a man loves me, he will keep my words"

For Whit Sunday - Leipzig, 1725

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1729-1813): Violin Concerto in B Major

Oldrich Vlcek conducting the Virtuosi de Praga -- Ivan Zenaty, violin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Per the above discussion of Liszt's Transcendental Etudes... I had to dig this one out. A marvelous disc that I haven't heard in years. Now what to play next? Something laden with emotion...? hmmm...?


----------



## SimonNZ

Kaija Saariaho's L'Amour de Loin - Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

OK... laden with enough emotion?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Duo No.5, KV 487

Members of the Netherlands Wind Ensemble: Iman Soeteman and Jan Peeters, horns


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 2 in C Major (Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Had to upload it myself. George Baker under the baton of Sir Malcolm Sargent.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Encores from Kreisler, Schumann, Schubert, Massenet, Sarasate, Stravinsky, etc...

I'd seriously like to pick up this set:


----------



## Blancrocher

Rostropovich/Baudo in Dutilleux's cello concerto; Philip Brett & co in Feldman's Rothko Chapel.

*p.s.* I'm itching to see that dvd, SimonNZ--I love that work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Marschallin Blair- Beauty is pain.
> 
> I thought Beauty is truth, truth beauty,-that is all.


There's no reason in the word Keats and RuPaul can't be the best of friends.

-- But if you're up on that runway and want to serve body and look?-- you better _work_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## brotagonist

Rolling hills, dotted with thick bushes and grazing cows and covered with grass, clover and blooming wildflowers, and the not-so-distant blue mountains... My nostrils, at once assailed and tantalized with pungent and vaporous scents of wild roses, sage, grasses, shrubs and fodder... I am torpedoed through this Eden in the baking sun that scorches and withers my skin...

Hartmann : Symphony 7 for great orchestra
Ingo Metzmacher, Bamberger Symphoniker
[this is the recording I ordered yesterday]

It was a great day for motorbiking  You might be wondering why I selected this symphony to represent the trip: Hartmann seems to convey a sense of urgency, or racing toward some goal, that the poster of the music must have also noticed, having chosen an image of a vehicle. I think it works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*How to Be Fierce Or: Hercules, Take Notes*




























I just got back from the new _Hercules_ movie. Save your money. (Don't laugh too quickly: I saw it for the set design and battle CGI.) It still left a boring taste in my mouth though.

But not to worry: I'll remedy that with some schooling from the fiercest Queen of them all.


----------



## nightscape

Niels Gade - Symphonies 1 & 5 (Hogwood)


----------



## dgee

RCO with Janssons doing Janacek's Taras Bulba live - crisp playing, solid interpretation. There's a whole YT channel with lovely live RCO recordings and anime pictures - it's a rich tapestry out there


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K.525










My wife's CD from her college days. We were casual listeners back then. Such a long time ago.


----------



## Lukecash12

http://www.historyofphilosophy.net/aristotle-soul

Aristotle's De Anima on a favorite podcast of mine,_The History of Philosophy Without Any Gaps_. It's a great podcast for expanding one's library, a decent summary by a professor is the next best thing to buying the books. He also has several other great references on each page under "Further Reading". I especially like how he covers philosophy in the west and east, although he's got his work cut out for him and I'm not sure if he's going to try and cover philosophy from China or India, etc. So far he's just been covering ancient Greeks and Romans, Christian philosophers around the globe, and a wonderfully broad look at Muslim philosophers.

I wonder what many people today, especially Muslims, think about the idea of Platonism in Islam?


----------



## SimonNZ

Chopin and Scriabin works - Vladimir Sofronitsky, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schubert's beautiful String Quintet, the sublime Adagio a supreme example of the suspension of time. Lovely way to start the day.


----------



## SimonNZ

Saariaho's Graal Theatre - Gidon Kremer, violin, Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## Andolink

*Vincent D'Indy*: _Sextet in B-flat major, Op. 92_
Quatuor Prat w/ Jean Dupouy, viola & Francois Michel, cello









*Gabriel Pierné*: _Sonata for cello and piano in F sharp minor, Op. 46 _
Mats Lidström, cello
Bengt Forsberg, piano









*Gabriel Pierné*: _Piano Trio, Op. 45_
Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Violin Concerto in G Major, Op.10, No.4

Claudio Scimone conducting I Solisti Veneti -- Piero Toso, violin


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto in D major, K. 451_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete String Quartets
Emerson String Quartet

I've become addicted to this wonderful music and the terrific performances.
This is all I wish to play lately.


----------



## Jeff W

Long list of listening from last night/this morning. Here goes.

Was listening to Exploring Music last night and on the show, excerpts from the Barber and Stravinsky violin concertos were played. Hearing parts of these concertos made me want to listen to them so...









I gave the Brahms and Stravinsky violin concertos a listen. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Neville Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.









I've listened to this one an awful lot but I could not help myself. James Ehnes played the solo violin in the Korngold, Barber and Walton violin concertos while Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.









I saw a thread about Dvorak's Symphony No. 3 and I thought, why not? Witold Rowicki led the London Symphony Orchestra in Dvorak's Symphony No. 3 & 5.









Lastly, Max Bruch's Violin Concertos along with the Romance for Violin and Orchestra and the Scottish Fantasy. Salvatore Accardo plays the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra. For the life of me, I'll never be able to figure out why only the first of these concertos gets all the play...


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Of the two, I'm only familiar with the late-fifties Richter-- which is my battle standard. The sound is execrable, but the playing is the flashiest, most impassioned, and technically-proficient I've thus far heard. I just ordered the Berman about fifteen minutes ago. I really love the _Transcendental Etudes_-- provided that they're played like your life depended on it; a feeling I certainly get with Richter.


I'm late to this conversation, but...

I haven't heard Richter -- but I bet you'll enjoy Berman too. I stumbled on a copy of the old Melodiya/Columbia 2-LP set a few years back, and it blew me away.


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 2 & 4

View attachment 47616


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## JACE

Shostakovich: Syms. Nos. 5 & 7 / Ashkenazy, Royal PO & St. Petersburg PO


----------



## Bruce

Brahms's Gesang der Parzen (in D minor), and his Serenade No. 2 in A, Op. 16. 

Later today, I plan to continue with Brahms's Haydn Variations, and his Tragic Overture, Op. 81. 

(It's a Brahms day for me.)


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky - Jeu De Cartes • Agon • Orpheus (Volkov)*










Ilan Volkov's dynamic readings of Igor Stravinsky's ballets Jeu de cartes, Agon, and Orpheus push the music in unexpected and exciting directions, for these neo-Classical works -- with the serial Agon loosely described that way -- are often treated with expressive coolness and intellectual detachment, but almost never with this kind of pugnacity and edginess. Volkov conducts the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra at brisk tempos and sometimes urges it on to some truly brusque playing, particularly in the more savagely sarcastic moments of Jeu de cartes, but also in the sharply etched dances of Agon and in the nervously energetic middle sections of Orpheus. Whether such vigor suits listeners who like their Stravinsky served dry without any twists, it certainly shakes up these modern masterpieces and makes the music seem more spontaneous, volatile, and provocative. However, the faster Volkov goes, some of Stravinsky's trickier rhythms come perilously close to being played inaccurately, and one might well wonder how the fastest passages would synchronize with living dancers. Hyperion's sound is bold and bright, and the cutting edge of the orchestra's timbres, noticeably in the woodwinds, is brought to high relief in the mix. _-Blair Sanderson_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Prime Sutherland*









Morning Marschallin Blair here, feeling _radiant_ this morning with the glorious Southern California summery air. . . and a little espresso.

Joannie's here in vintage form to transport me to the stratospheric realm with her sub-orbital singing from _Lucia di Lammermoor_.

Unbelievable singing.

Gorgeously engineered by the stellar Decca team of 1959.

Put it on and strutt your stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Turina, de Falla, Granados, Albeniz*, w. AdL (rec.1964 - '83).


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> Brahms's Gesang der Parzen (in D minor), and his Serenade No. 2 in A, Op. 16.
> 
> Later today, I plan to continue with Brahms's Haydn Variations, and his Tragic Overture, Op. 81.
> 
> (It's a Brahms day for me.)


Who's playing?


----------



## realdealblues

Dvorak: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E-flat, Op. 87

View attachment 47618


Pianist: Artur Rubinstein
Guarneri Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*Markevitch - Cinema-Ouverture (Lyndon-Gee/Marco Polo)
Kokkonen - Symphony #2 (Vanska/BIS)
Takemitsu - Quotation of Dream (Knussen/DG)*


----------



## brotagonist

The Age of Chivalry has never ceased to fascinate me, from boyhood on, with the heroism of medieval warfare, brutal though it was, the monumental castles and cathedrals, the dawning of our great civilization and it's music...

Wanting to continue with more of Hartmann's symphonies, I forgot that there were quite a lot of _Hartmänner_ who were composers of music. This one, entitled "From the Age of Chivalry", is not by KA Hartmann, but by an earlier Hartmann:

Emil Hartmann : Symphony 2
Odense City Orchestra conducted by Borge Wagner





It certainly does capture the age it is named for.


----------



## Orfeo

*Jacques Fromental Halevy*
Opera in five acts "La Juive."
-Jose Carreras, Julia Varady, Gonzales, Anderson, Furlanetto, Massis, Schirrer.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus/Antonio de Almeida.

*Federico Mompou (day one)*
Piano works (Impresiones Intimas, Suburbis, Scenes d'enfants, Chames, Cancion y Danza, etc.).
-Martin Jones, piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Bob Schumann's* death day (1856).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


>


How's Birgit? How's the sound quality? I didn't even know of the existence of this performance (small wonder).


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Wohltemperierte Klavier Buch II
By Glenn Gould [piano], on Sony









Dmitri Shostakovich - Cello Sonata in Dm
By Han-na Chang [cello], on EMI


----------



## brotagonist

I'm back on track with Karl Amadeus Hartmann. I really like these symphonies :tiphat: From the first few notes, they grab me.

KA Hartmann : Symphony 5 Sinfonia Concertante
Ingo Metzmacher, Bamberger Symphoniker

The first movement has a Hindemith sound (another favourite composer); the second seems to evoke Stravinsky's Rite (the wistful flute); the third...? Maybe it meshes the two... or am I just looking for a nice explanation


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 47617
> 
> 
> Morning Marschallin Blair here, feeling _radiant_ this morning with the glorious Southern California summery air. . . and a little espresso.
> 
> Joannie's here in vintage form to transport me to the stratospheric realm with her sub-orbital singing from _Lucia di Lammermoor_.
> 
> Unbelievable singing.
> 
> Gorgeously engineered by the stellar Decca team of 1959.
> 
> Put it on and strutt your stuff.


Another disc to add to my "Wish List". Or perhaps I'll just go and order it now. Of course I already have this classic:










As one firmly entrenched in the performances of Maria Callas, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, and a few others, I've only slowly warmed to Sutherland... but her recordings from the 1960s are undeniably brillaint.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> StlukesguildOhio: As one firmly entrenched in the performances of Maria Callas, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, and a few others, I've only slowly warmed to Sutherland... but her recordings from the 1960s are undeniably brillaint.


Late-fifties, early-sixties Joan Sutherland is a very hard act to follow-- and that's the Sutherland I adore and treasure. There's only one other person in her prime who has just such a flawless technique. _;D_ Well. . . you know Who.


----------



## omega

Musical menu for this evening :

*Hors d'oeuvre*
Mozart, _Piano Concerto n°14_
Murray Periahi, English Chamber Orchestra









*Plat de résistance*
Sibelius, _Symphony n°2_
Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra









*Selection of desserts*
Debussy, _Chansons de Bilitis, Beau Soir, Mandoline, Deux Romances, Apparition, Trois Poèmes de Mallarmé, Nuit d'Étoiles, Paysage sentimental_
Véronique Dietschy (soprano) | Philippe Cassard (piano)









Any idea for a _liqueur_ ?


----------



## adrem

Schumann, 2 symphony under Szell and Cleveland Orchestra. That's my favourite interpretation.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Lesser-known Tchaikovsky: "Ode to Joy" & "The Voyevoda"*









Tchaikovsky wrote his own "Ode to Joy." It was one of his earliest pieces for chorus and orchestra. It has a couple of exuberant heroic parts to it which are undeniably wonderful; that is to say, if you incline to his music; which I obviously do.









"The Voyevoda" has one of the most dramatically-exciting openings to anything I've heard of Tchaikovksy's. The build-up to the climax later on in the piece is_ absolutely heart-wrending_. The music is dramtically-compelling on its own merits certainly; but if you've ever been jilted by a lover quite suddenly and out of nowhere-- like in this piece?-- it takes on an extra-special resonance; for me anyway.


----------



## Guest

For $.33, this was quite a bargain! Very vibrant performances, but the 1991 digital audio doesn't do the original instruments any favors in the warmth department. (To my ears, those instruments sound better in pure analog, then transferred to SACD.)


----------



## realdealblues

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

View attachment 47628


Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
> 
> View attachment 47628
> 
> 
> Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra


That's certainly an above-par _Nevsky _with Previn as far as the 'warrior-feel' goes. I like Muti's _Ivan the Terrible _too. Its not as fierce with the chorus as I'd like; but I think it has a hell of a lot more stentorian declamation than does the Jarvi/Philharmonia on Chandos.


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies & Tone Poems (Les Preludes, Mazeppa, Battle of the Huns, Mephisto Waltz) / Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra*

My set is the MCA Classics "Double Decker" version (with an ugly purple cover), not the Westminster/DG reissue.

Any other Hermann Scherchen fans out there?


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky: The Flood, Etc; Wuorinen: Reliquary / Knussen*










Stravinsky's post-1951 music rarely used to get a good press. An old man's valiant attempt to reinvent his musical language for a new era, or a sell-out to fashion? Recent recordings have proved the former, this supremely well-prepared disc above all. Serialism in late Stravinsky isn't so much of a wrench as you might think: the composer had his own ideas about the method (remember--it's not a system!) and the results could never be by anyone else. The Flood (1962) is a stage cantata telling the usual story in graphic terms. Forget the unwieldy narrative and focus on the sheer range of sound and imagery that Stravinsky conjures up. Fascinating if flawed, but the remaining works are masterpieces. Abraham and Isaac (1963) is a brooding setting of more Genesis, in music of grave beauty. The Huxley Variations (1964) combine rhythmic agility with, in the interludes, a new sound world timeless and modern. Requiem Canticles (1966) is Stravinsky's last major work, with all his vitality or intensity and, in the closing chant, an inevitable sense of moving on. With Charles Wuorinen's gripping Reliquary as an apt addition, this is a revelatory disc. _--Richard Whitehouse_


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm - Jagden und Formen (Dominique My/Ensemble modern)

Enjoying my first listen via spotify to this piece, which someone recommended on another thread--fast, fun, and incomprehensible. If it doesn't start to make more sense after another listen I may have to buy it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Another disc to add to my "Wish List". Or perhaps I'll just go and order it now. Of course I already have this classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one firmly entrenched in the performances of Maria Callas, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, and a few others, I've only slowly warmed to Sutherland... but her recordings from the 1960s are undeniably brillaint.


I am not a huge Sutherland fan, but this set (and the Lucia arias disc mentioned by Marschallin Blair) I do own. The singing is spectacular. Even so, I find it hard to listen to the discs all in one go. Taken one aria at a time, I am knocked out by the sheer virtuosity and technique. If I listen to too many arias at once, I am more aware of a sameness in the interpretation and my mind starts to wander, something that never happens when listening to recital discs by Callas and Schwarzkopf.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> How's Birgit? How's the sound quality? I didn't even know of the existence of this performance (small wonder).


Very good mono sound.
The cast is awesome.


----------



## Jos

Mozart stringquintets by the Juilliard quartet with the fortification from John Graham on Viola.

KV 516 in G minor will get a re-listen right now, because I stumbled upon the stupid-thread-ideas-thread....:lol:

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 5 & 6 "Pastoral"

View attachment 47632


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Hartmann: Symphony No. 1 "Versuch eines Requiems"
Bamberger Symphoniker, cond. Metzmacher


----------



## LancsMan

*Schmidt: Symphony No. 4; Variation uber ein Husarenlied* The London Philharmonic conducted by Franz Welser-Most on EMI.








Just got back from ten days camping in the English lake district - too hot to hike far at times! So it's nice to get back to some music.

This is my only exposure to Schmidt's works. I am a bit of a sucker for late romantic music - in this case very late as these pieces date from the early 1930's. No trace of the Second Viennese school here. Perhaps some hints of Mahler, but much less challenging than that master.

I do like the symphony, and really should try the earlier symphonies as well.

The Variations seem pretty straight forward. Pleasant listening but perhaps lacking any real depth.

Good performances and recording.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Lope, don't forget Stravinsky's Threni, in the same genre and totally awesome! It combines a beautiful darkness with a sense of humor, much like The Flood.

Anyway, as for me I've been listening to some Shostakovitch quartets per recommendation of fugue meister, and I started with the last three, that is, 13-15. There's some good Emerson quartet recordings on youtube. And my God, these are good pieces with incredible communicative power. To me, they represent and old man (i.e. Shostakovitch himself) asking God in the most honest and curious way possible the meaning of the needless suffering he witnessed throughout his life. And when I say honest and curious, I mean it... rather than a combative state of mind like Mahler, Shostakovitch talks to God with an honest questioning tone of voice, and while he doesn't get any answers... he gets a thousand gold stars for asking the questions so clearly!

And now check out these religious vocal works by Wuorinen: Mass for the restoration of St. Luke in the Fields (1982) 



 and Genesis (1989) 



 They are both very thoughtful and colorful, combining a Christian setting with a sense of vast space and curiosity.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Very good mono sound.
> The cast is awesome.


Stellar. Thanks for posting it. I'm there.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Schmidt: Symphony No. 4; Variation uber ein Husarenlied* The London Philharmonic conducted by Franz Welser-Most on EMI.
> View attachment 47633
> 
> 
> Just got back from ten days camping in the English lake district - too hot to hike far at times! So it's nice to get back to some music.
> 
> This is my only exposure to Schmidt's works. I am a bit of a sucker for late romantic music - in this case very late as these pieces date from the early 1930's. No trace of the Second Viennese school here. Perhaps some hints of Mahler, but much less challenging than that master.
> 
> I do like the symphony, and really should try the earlier symphonies as well.
> 
> The Variations seem pretty straight forward. Pleasant listening but perhaps lacking any real depth.
> 
> Good performances and recording.


The Mehta/VPO on Decca too._ ;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

LancsMan said:


> This is my only exposure to Schmidt's works. I am a bit of a sucker for late romantic music - in this case very late as these pieces date from the early 1930's. No trace of the Second Viennese school here. Perhaps some hints of Mahler, but much less challenging than that master.


Schmidt played under Mahler in the Vienna Hofopfer Orchestra, though he never cared for Mahler's music. He was friends with Schoenberg, though (was in the premiere of Verklarte Nacht), and conducted Pierrot lunaire at least once, I believe. You're right that his music doesn't have any expressionist leanings (even to the extent of, say, Zemlinsky).



SeptimalTritone said:


> Lope, don't forget Stravinsky's Threni, in the same genre and totally awesome! It combines a beautiful darkness with a sense of humor, much like The Flood.


I _love_ Threni! I just hope that some conductor picks it up and gives it the recording it deserves. Not yet...

Hartmann: Symphony No. 2 "Adagio"
Bamberger Symphoniker, cond. Metzmacher


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I am not a huge Sutherland fan, but this set (and the Lucia arias disc mentioned by Marschallin Blair) I do own. The singing is spectacular. Even so, I find it hard to listen to the discs all in one go. Taken one aria at a time, I am knocked out by the sheer virtuosity and technique. If I listen to too many arias at once, I am more aware of a sameness in the interpretation and my mind starts to wander, something that never happens when listening to recital discs by Callas and Schwarzkopf.


Justly-leveled charges. Charges of which for the longest time I hadn't the faintest awareness of. That is to say, until I heard early-to-mid-fifties Callas-- which for me was an absolute aesthetic game changer.


----------



## csacks

Mahler´s 5th, Leonard Bernstein and the Wiener Philharmoniker.
At least Mahler is coming closer!!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Shostakovich* 
_Symphony No 7 "Leningrad"_
St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov conducting

From the liner notes:

When a Nazi army laid siege to Dmitri Shostakovich's native city of Leningrad for nine hundred days - causing the deaths by bombs, starvation, and exposure of nearly a million people - the suffering was universal, and so was military service.  Shostakovich (1906-1975) became a volunteer fireman, rushing to bombed sites to help prevent the fire from spreading. In his spare moments, he began composing a new symphony, of which he finished all but the last movement before yielding to the government's insistence that he evacuate to the distant city of Kuibyshev; there the Bolshoi Theater Orchestra, conducted by Samuel Samosud, gave the premiere on March 5, 1942 . . .

The conductor Tuscanini, whose opposition to fascism was well known, galvanized the U.S. with a broadcast performance of the work within weeks of its Russian premiere; a photo of Shostakovich in his fireman's helmet appeared on the cover of _Time_ magazine . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques*

This is an Amazon download, so I didn't write down who is doing it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques*
> 
> This is an Amazon download, so I didn't write down who is doing it.


Explanations are perfectly acceptable, soldier. As you were.


----------



## Guest

Another outstanding release from Aelous. They manage not to make original instruments sound scrawny!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert 8 "Unfinished" - Pablo Casals/Marlboro Festival Orchestra*

- A couple gripes, the repeat isn't taken in the first movement. Also, it's a live performance so there are audible coughs and page-turning. 
- Other than that, I really enjoy this performance. It's got a nice weighty, lush, and dramatic sound to it. 
- I picked it up in the ".99 cents section" at MovieExchange. 99 cents!!


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major "Spring" and Symphony No. 2 in C major
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Kubelik


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Bassoon Concerto No.4 in C Major

Bohdan Warchal directing the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Eckert Hubner, bassoon


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 75 "The wretched shall eat that they become satisfied"

For the 1st Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Major, KV 515

Melos Quartet with Franz Beyer on 2nd viola: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Kopatchinskaya/Eotvos in Ligeti's Violin Concerto; various chamber pieces from Sony's Ligeti edition.


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to Bruckner this evening:









Bruckner: Sym. No. 1 / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)









Bruckner: Sym. No. 5 / Günter Wand, Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)

A neighborhood friend gave me all of his vinyl a few years ago. These are both from his (former) collection.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It's been a while since I played this absolutely beautiful disc.

I'm quite surprised that there is nothing from the _Magic Flute_ here... especially considering that Popp absolutely owns the role of The Queen of the Night.


----------



## Weston

More random exploring of the unknown via Spotify.

*Jean-Baptiste Accolay:Violin Concerto in A minor*
Mikhail Gantvarg, violin / Chamber Ensemble Soloists of St. Petersberg, et al. 
Very sweet violin tone in this recording. Better suited for my morning music.

*Theodor W. Adorno: 6 Orcchestral Pieces, op. 4*
Alexei Kornienko / Moscow Symphony Orchestra
This is full blown modern, quite raucous and angular, but at times I do seem to detect an organization, especially in the 2nd of the 6 pieces. I think repeated listens might do the trick. (But will I get around to it?)

*Maria Badian: Concerto Grosso*
Maria Badian / Romanian National Orchestra
This is fairly easy to digest, but then so is bread and water. However I feel it does get inventive just before the recap of movement 1. It is not without it's moments. She certainly loves the timpani.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Solomon


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> I _love_ Threni! I just hope that some conductor picks it up and gives it the recording it deserves.


I need to hear it, then 

Stravinsky : Threni

I will listen as soon as the current disc ends


----------



## Weston

And as a nightcap, something a little more familiar.

*Schubert: Wanderer-Fantasie, D 760*
Konstanze Eickhorst, piano









A favorite piece of mine. She nails it -- and rivets me.


----------



## aleazk

*Georg Friedrich Haas* - _limited approximations_

Composed in 2010, is, to me, one of the masterpieces of Spectralism.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Beautiful... just beautiful.


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps, L'Oiseau de feu, Jeu de cartes, Pétrouchka...*










Igor Stravinsky

_Le Sacre du Printemps
L'Oiseau de feu · Jeu de cartes
Pétrouchka · Pulcinella_

Teresa Berganza
Ryland Davies
John Shirley-Quirk
London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

This is an excellent Stravinsky collection on all counts. Claudio Abbado's recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra represent the high-water mark of his career, and DG captured the partnership in generally fine sound. This recording of the complete Pulcinella, with the songs included, set an entirely new standard for the work, and its excellence has worn very well in the couple of decades since its initial release. The performance of Jeu de Cartes (Card Game) also should win many new friends for this entertaining late work. As to the Big Three ballets, all of them were among the most recommendable versions when they first came out, and they still are. _--David Hurwitz_


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> Stravinsky : Threni


Mahlerian, I can't believe how much parts of the singing reminds me of Xenakis' Oresteïa! But also of Schoenberg (although I can't think of the name of the piece, but I am sure he did something like this).

Is that a fugue of singing at the end of movement 1?


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.1


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Das Lied Von Der Erde_
(the song of the earth)

Grace Hoffmann, alto
Helmut Melchert, tenor
Symphony Orchestra of the Southwest German Radio, Baden-Baden
Hans Rosbaud conducting

From the liner notes:

As early as November 9, 1909, Fritz Kreisler gave to the Musical Courier an interview expressing his evaluation of Mahler's music with prophetic insight "I crossed the ocean with Mahler and had occasion to spend hours and hours with him, going over his remarkable scores and hearing them explained by the composer. I can truthfully say that in certain effects of orchestration Mahler has no superior, nor does any writer of music exist who outdoes him in sincerity and the desire to express only what is in him without the slightest conscious use of sensational or extraneous music.

The whole world is bound to give him unreserved and enthusiastic recognition before long, and the signs of this attitude already are becoming visible in many cultural centers".


----------



## Alypius

This arrived yesterday:

*Bartók, Contrasts, BB 116 (1938)*
performance: James Ehnes / Andrew Armstrong / Michael Collins (Chandos, 2014)










This work was something of a new discovery for me. It's one of Bartok's lesser known gems. I first heard it in April at a performance by Marc-Andre Hamelin, Anthony Marwood, and Alexander Fiterstein (who was a last-minute fill-in for clarinetist Martin Fröst). It's a dazzling work, originally commissioned by Benny Goodman, and first performed by Bartok himself, together Goodman and violinist Joseph Szigeti in a U.S. tour in the late 30s.

And looking ahead to the forthcoming release of Unsuk Chin's cello concerto and piano concerto, it seemed good to revisit her previous work:

*Unsuk Chin, Violin Concerto (2002)*
performance: Viviane Hagner / Kent Nagano / Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal (Analekta, 2009)


----------



## SONNET CLV

View attachment 47657


I pulled two Lyrita vinyl discs for my listening session this evening. David Morgan's _Contrasts_ proves a wonderful twentieth century work -- orchestrationally colorful, dramatic, emotional and provocative. Commissioned by the Johnson Wax Arts Foundation and written in 1974, the two movement "concerto for orchestra" like _Contrasts_ is dedicated to the memory of Shostakovich (it makes use of that composer's DSCH motif) and was first performed in London on January 2, 1975 by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under Vernon Handley. This Lyrita record (HNH 4082) features those same forces. The composer has described the composition as "a deliberate contrast in duality: it consists of two disparate movements, each based on the same two themes, constantly varied throughout the piece." The first movement is over sixteen minutes long whereas the second is only five. _Contrasts_ is definitely worth a listen, and I'm happy to have this vinyl disc in my collection. This work deserves a wider hearing and well displays the talents of the relatively unknown David Morgan.

David Morgan was born in Harpenden, Hertfordshire, in January 1933. His family were opposed to a musical career but he nevertheless in 1961 gained a Country Major Award which enabled him to begin studies at the Royal Academy of Music where his principal tutors were Alan Bush (composition) and Leighton Lucas (orchestration). Between 1961 and 1965 he was awarded ten composition prizes (including the Eric Coates Prize) and in his final year at the RAM (1965) became the first student to have an entire concert devoted to his music. He was influenced by Vaughan Williams, Delius, Walton, Stravinsky, Bartok, Shostakovich, and Berg and tended to avoid the hard-core serialists style which was the vogue at the time of his blossoming as a composer.

His big chance came in 1974 when Erich Gruenberg played the Violin Concerto (influenced by a year long scholarship study in Prague) with the RPO conducted by Sir Charles Groves at the Royal Festival Hall. In 1975, in the same venue, Groves and the RPO gave the premiere of what is perhaps Morgan's masterpiece the _Sinfonia da Requiem _(written between 1971 and 1972). Following the success of this work, other commissions and performances began to materialize. Also at this time, Lyrita recorded the Violin Concerto and _Contrasts_ at Kingsway Hall on 28th April 1976 - the Violin Concerto (with Erich Gruenberg) and _Contrasts_ performed by the RPO conducted by Vernon Handley.

In 1981 Morgan moved to Canada with his second wife (his first wife had died after only two years of marriage) and daughter and established himself as a noted composer for symphonic wind band, also continuing to receive commissions from Britain, including one for an orchestral set of Variations on a Theme of Walton. He died at his home in Belleville, Canada, of a heart attack following a bout of pneumonia on 21st May 1988.









I contrasted my hearing of Morgan's _Contrasts_ with a second Lyrita disc featuring E.J. Moeran's Cello Concerto in B minor, written in 1945, the year Moeran married cellist Peers Coetmore, who performs on the album backed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Adrian Boult. Moeran died in 1950, some twenty years before this recording was made.


----------



## SONNET CLV

starthrower said:


> Symphony No.1


The Schnittke First proves one of the most challenging pieces of music I know of, and I explore copiously in the realm of experimental and avant garde music. I get the impression from listening to this work that the composer is trying every trick he can think of to get you, the listener, to stop listening to the symphony. The piece is absolutely relentless while being off-putting at the same time. There is absolutely nothing else quite like it.

It took me a couple of attempts before I was able to actually sit through a full hearing of the work, which I have now done on several occasions. As Ringo Starr says, you gotta pay your dues if you wanna sing the blues and you know it don't come easy. Schnittke doesn't make it easy, but this music is definitely worth the struggle. A must hear.

By the way, that box set of Schnittke symphonies is a must have for anyone remotely interested in contemporary music. I treasure my set.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> Mahlerian, I can't believe how much parts of the singing reminds me of Xenakis' Oresteïa! But also of Schoenberg (although I can't think of the name of the piece, but I am sure he did something like this).


I haven't heard the Xenakis, but of course Stravinsky was at this point steeped in Webern (like the Cantatas and Das Augenlicht, for example) and Schoenberg because of his friendship with Craft. As for specific Schoenberg works, I would have to say Threni is closer to some of the a capella works in style (4 Pieces for Mixed Choir, Psalm 150) rather than Moses und Aron or Der Jakobsleiter (which Stravinsky found disappointing). Wikipedia claims that one can hear the influence of Stockhausen on the piece, but I haven't noticed it.

Remember also that at this point Stravinsky became more aware of the music of the Renaissance, especially Gesualdo, and it is likely that Tallis's own settings of Lamentations had an effect on the composer, as well as those of Krenek just a few years earlier.



Brotagonist said:


> Is that a fugue of singing at the end of movement 1?


Not fugue, but canon, which is a related technique. The work is full of canons, retrograde canons, inverted canons, and so forth.

Schoenberg: Six Little Piano Pieces, op 19
Glenn Gould, Maurizio Pollini

















Two very different takes on this masterpiece, which I've steeped myself in lately and have come to love even more than before.


----------



## Lukecash12

Mahlerian said:


> I haven't heard the Xenakis, but of course Stravinsky was at this point steeped in Webern (like the Cantatas and Das Augenlicht, for example) and Schoenberg because of his friendship with Craft. As for specific Schoenberg works, I would have to say Threni is closer to some of the a capella works in style (4 Pieces for Mixed Choir, Psalm 150) rather than Moses und Aron or Der Jakobsleiter (which Stravinsky found disappointing). Wikipedia claims that one can hear the influence of Stockhausen on the piece, but I haven't noticed it.
> 
> Remember also that at this point Stravinsky became more aware of the music of the Renaissance, especially Gesualdo, and it is likely that Tallis's own settings of Lamentations had an effect on the composer, as well as those of Krenek just a few years earlier.
> 
> Not fugue, but canon, which is a related technique. The work is full of canons, retrograde canons, inverted canons, and so forth.
> 
> Schoenberg: Six Little Piano Pieces, op 19
> Glenn Gould, Maurizio Pollini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two very different takes on this masterpiece, which I've steeped myself in lately and have come to love even more than before.


Always something to learn on this site. I hadn't known Gesualdo was an influence on Stravinsky, probably because I haven't heard nearly as much Stravinsky as I could have. Gives me an interesting thread idea: *The TC Music Appreciation Class.
*


----------



## Mahlerian

Lukecash12 said:


> Always something to learn on this site. I hadn't known Gesualdo was an influence on Stravinsky, probably because I haven't heard nearly as much Stravinsky as I could have. Gives me an interesting thread idea: *The TC Music Appreciation Class.
> *


Robert Craft (Stravinsky's friend and companion from the time of The Rake's Progress on) produced some of the first recordings of Gesualdo. Today, they seem ridiculously out of date (or so I've heard), because this was before the huge advances in historically informed performance practice that were to follow in later decades, but the writing itself left an impression. Stravinsky did some instrumental arrangements of a few of the madrigals for the 400th anniversary of Gesualdo's birth.

Youtube Link here


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> I haven't heard the Xenakis, but of course Stravinsky was at this point steeped in Webern (like the Cantatas and Das Augenlicht, for example) and Schoenberg because of his friendship with Craft. As for specific Schoenberg works, I would have to say Threni is closer to some of the a capella works in style (4 Pieces for Mixed Choir, Psalm 150) rather than Moses und Aron or Der Jakobsleiter (which Stravinsky found disappointing). Wikipedia claims that one can hear the influence of Stockhausen on the piece, but I haven't noticed it.
> 
> Remember also that at this point Stravinsky became more aware of the music of the Renaissance, especially Gesualdo, and it is likely that Tallis's own settings of Lamentations had an effect on the composer, as well as those of Krenek just a few years earlier.
> 
> Not fugue, but canon, which is a related technique. The work is full of canons, retrograde canons, inverted canons, and so forth.


Yes, I was going through the Schoenberg pieces I know and remembered Psalm 150, but I think you are even closer when you mention Webern's Cantatas. I just read on Wikipedia that this was Stravinsky's longest fully dodecaphonic work. Then I understood the singing, too... why it made me think of the fugue.

This really is marvellous. Maybe you should listen to Oresteïa  At least the first movement, Agamemnon, for a start. It, too, is marvellous.


----------



## SimonNZ

Unsuk Chin's Xi - Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## jim prideaux

repeated listening to Zinman and Tonhalle Zurich in their performances of the four Schumann symphonies-growing to love these works......

also watched same conductor and orchestra on 'I player' with Julia Fischer in a stunning performance of Dvorak violin concerto at the Proms......


----------



## Lukecash12

I can listen to this and the Art of Fugue forever:






The lilting, graceful motif and Bach's endless imagination drops me off somewhere in heaven.


----------



## SimonNZ

Georg Friedrich Haas' limited approximations - Sylvain Cambreling, dir.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The first disc is of early recordings, Handel's _Sweet Bird_, with its gloriously sweet and true high D, the presentation of the Silver Rose from *Der Rosenkavalier* with Seefried, Schwarzkopf soaring heavenly skywards. She could almost be a different singer from the sophisticated woman we meet as the Marschallin on the second disc. Absolutely delightful on the *Hansel und Gretel* duet with Seefried too, though the early (1949) performance of _O mio babbino caro_, with Karajan conducting is unconscionably slow.

On both discs the voice is unfailingly lovely, but it is never blandly lovely. In the operatic items, each character emerges as a distinct and separate person; in the Lieder and songs, she sings off the words, creating a mini portrait in sound.

I don't hold with the epithet "mannered" often leveled at Schwarzkopf. Here the singing is intelligent and detailed certainly, but also natural and spontaneous.

The earliest recording here is from 1946 (an anachronistic, but gently personal performance of Dowland's _Come Again_) and the latest from 1959 (a wonderful performance of Desdemona's Willow Song and Ave Maria from Verdi's *Otello* and a perfectly judged and shyly emotional rendering of Mimi's _Si mi chiamano Mimi_ from *La Boheme*). The voice is remarkably consistent throughout, firm, true and never once with any hint of unsteadiness. Two hours of sheer bliss.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Impromptus, Op. 90 (Martijn van den Hoek).


----------



## jim prideaux

having come across mention of these two works (and this particular recording) in a positive light on another thread I ordered a second hand copy-first listen at the moment-Jarvi/Mordkovitch and the SNO in performances of both the Khachaturian and Kabalevsky violin concertos-I must admit however that my interest lies chiefly in the Kabalevsky having really enjoyed his concertos for piano......


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^

something funny going on.....slow movement of the Kabalevsky, descending chord sequence sounds like it belongs or comes from somewhere else....first thing that came into my mind was the Beatles but now even the melody seems to remind me of something, although intangible...anybody care to throw some light on this one?......it is nonetheless really rather beautiful!


----------



## realdealblues

Finished off the main Beethoven Symphony cycle (or the first 5 CD's) from my new Leonard Bernstein: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Collection, Vol. 1 Box Set. Good to hear this cycle again! Only 11 more CD's of Beethoven to go through...haha.

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 7 & 8

View attachment 47665


Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"

View attachment 47666


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Been into other things lately but getting back in the groove with these two Beauties.

The Frankl Debussy is a lovely close mice'd warm sounding record I have practically worn out over the years but dont care.

The Khachaturian is a well known record. Each work starts with a famous piece that everyone would know but in my view are just apéritifs to the better parts.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 3rd-Jarvi conducting the SNO......

whatever reservations some may have regarding the earlier Dvorak symphonies I repeatedly find myself listening to them!


----------



## brotagonist

I haven't kept track, but I have not yet heard them all (once!), but Hartmann's Symphonies have made a strong impression on me. This morning, I decided to try his First, with texts by Walt Whitman. Both as the First, and as a lyric symphony, I was expecting this one to be a pleasant but youthful start to a great cycle. Wrong!

Symphony No 1 "Versuch eines Requiems"
Cornelia Kallisch, contralto
Bamberger Symphoniker
Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## Orfeo

*Adolphe Adam*
Ballet in two acts "Giselle."
-Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Richard Bonynge.

*Federico Mompou (day two)*
Piano works (Dialogues, Trois Variations, Pessebres, Preludes, etc.).
-Martin Jones, piano.


----------



## Vasks

*Volkmann - Overture in C (Albert/cpo)
Brahms - Piano Quintet, Op. 34 (Fleisher & Emerson Qrt/DG)*


----------



## brotagonist

KA Hartmann : Symphony 2 Adagio for great orchestra (and saxophone)
Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hans Rosbaud, conductor

Give me more 

This is probably my least favourite. I think I've heard each one once, now. It uses a lot of jazz and Broadway-ish motifs. It's still good, though.


----------



## Oskaar

*Nielsen: Music For Wind & Piano / New London Chamber Ensemble*

Composer: Carl Nielsen 
Orchestra/Ensemble: New London Chamber Ensemble









Serenata in vano for Clarinet, Bassoon, Horn, Cello and Double Bass, FS 68
Quintet for Winds, Op. 43
Fantasy Pieces (2) for Oboe and Piano, FS 8/Op. 2
Fantasy for Clarinet and Piano in G minor, FS 3h
Canto serioso for Horn and Piano, FS 132
Allegretto for 2 Recorders in F major, FS 157
Pieces (3) for Piano, FS 131/Op. 59
Mother, Op. 41: The fog is lifting
Mother, Op. 41: Children are Playing






​
*Meridian presents us with a remarkable CD because it delivers a groundbreaking performance of great music, with innovation and vivid clarity of sound. The extraordinary effort and enthusiasm is shown by the musicians' close attention to the composer's intentions. Apparently - and, I know, typically - Niels Krabbe, editor-in-chief was generous in sharing his knowledge of the newly researched score of the Wind Quintet.

This is one of the best Nielsen discs ever made. It is an excellent introduction to the composer and will delight many people who think that they know or understand the Wind Quintet. The energetic performance, the authenticity, the great work and the vivid sound come together as a "simple thing" that rarely happens. I have discovered with repeated listening, it just grows on you. With other recordings, I confess that my attention wanders. This, I think, defines the crowning achievement of the present issue. I nominate it as my Recording of the Year and I am delighted that it grows with repeated playing. *

*Jack Lawson
musicweb-international*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Respighi*: Orchestral Works, w. Dutoit (rec.1982), Simon (rec.1984).








View attachment 47671


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete String Quartets
Quatuor Ysaÿe

The best performances I've ever heard of this music. Knocks the Emerson down to second place.
Mesmerizing performances that had me completely transfixed.
If you love these quartets, don't miss this!


----------



## Vaneyes

To Whom It May Concern:

This Current Listening thread is primarily reserved for text, JPEG, and *links* to videos.

There is another... *Current Listening with YouTube Videos* (or other video). Kindly put your videos there.
Link provided. :tiphat:

Current Listening with Youtube Videos


----------



## brotagonist

I'm working my way back up the Hartmann Symphonies.

Symphony 3 (Netherlands Radio Philharmonic/James Gaffigan) is more brooding, fitting for post WW2 (but actually they all are, as Hartmann revised a lot of his pre-war works into the Symphonies). Gasp for the Third.

I had underestimated Symphony 4, likely a candidate for one of his greats (not that any are appreciably less so, with the exception of the Second, which might just be my own prejudice against the jazzier idiom). The Fourth is for strings only.

Symphony 4
Bamberger SO
Metzmacher

Gasp for the Fourth.

Symphony 5 Sinfonia Concertante is said to be his lightest. It is strong on horns. Very fine, this. Stravinskian, particularly the Second movement. Metzmacher/Bamberger again.


----------



## brotagonist

KA Hartmann Symphony 6
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic/Christoph Poppen

I notice less overt Hindemith, Berg and Stravinsky here. There is more urgency and racing, which seems to be characteristic of this and the two symphonies that follow. I read on another site that this one is considered Hartmann's greatest symphony. It certainly is a pivotal one, as it is the last that reuses material from pre-war works. The last two should not be underestimated, however; I will save them for this evening (the sunshine beckons).


----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu - Mozart: Piano Concertos 21 & 12


----------



## Blancrocher

Britten's Bridge Variations, Illuminations, & Lachrymae (Csaba cond.); War Requiem (Britten cond.)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I've been listening to my favorite tenor, Beniamino Gigli.

Je Crois Entendre Encore - 



 (A truly amazing performance. My other favorite is by Nicolai Gedda who sings it in the original French unlike Gigli who sings it in Italian)

Apri La Tua Finestra -


----------



## cjvinthechair

Weston said:


> More random exploring of the unknown via Spotify.


How does that work - you've certainly come up with 3 names I've never heard of ?

Oh, while I'm here - listening to Stale Kleiberg's oratorio/opera 'David and Bathsheba'. It's on the 2L label, listening via Naxos Music Library.


----------



## realdealblues

I haven't changed my Avatar in a while. Currently listening to this one so I'll throw up a pic of "Old Klemp" for a while.

Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen

View attachment 47677


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Luigi Nono Guai Ai Gelidi Mostri 



Charles Wuorinen Sextet 




I'd definitely say that while Nono delves deep into the avant-garde and it's expressive possibilities, Wuorinen is very much in the tradition of Haydn, Brahms, Shoenberg... but completely modern in attitude. I really like Wuorinen!

And finally, check out this thread I made earlier on Djuro Zivkovic, an incredible young composer!
http://www.talkclassical.com/33420-djuro-zivkovic-1975-a.html


----------



## Alypius

Morning listening, some Beethoven piano sonatas.










Pretty astonishing debut recording. Nothing idiosyncratic. From one review:



> All of the positive attention and high praise that 26-year-old pianist Igor Levit has garnered in Europe is thoroughly justified by his Sony Classical debut release encompassing Beethoven's last five sonatas. Levit's affinity for the composer's essentially linear style and intense expressivity borders on clairvoyance, if you'll forgive the cliché. You notice this immediately in Op. 101's first and third movements, where thoughtful voice leading and flexible lyricism mesh into a single entity.


Full review here:
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/igor-levits-stunning-late-beethoven-debut/


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky - Ballets (Chailly) (2 CD)*










As digital Petrushkas go, this is definitely one of the best. Chailly has his players characterize even the smallest detail (instrumental doublings are remarkably clear) and the savage attack of brass and big drums in "The Shrove-Tide Fair" has astonishing impact…

Chailly's taut and urgent reading of The Rite adds another to the list of spectacular versions of this work that Decca have given us in the digital age... His reading remains at white heat all through, and is not likely to disappoint anyone. E.G. - Gramophone


----------



## LancsMan

*Berg: Lulu* Teresa Stratas, Orchestre de l'Opera de Paris conducted by Pierre Boulez on DG







Well this just has to be one of my favourite operas. One of the first pieces of atonal (no this term makes no sense) - polytonal? - that struck home for me. I find the piece very lucid - and it has moments of almost unbearable tragedy to it. Perhaps rather closer to Mahler than the earlier Wozzeck.

I can't claim to be an expert on comparative performances - this is the only one I know - but it seems excellent to me.


----------



## musicrom

Today, I randomly decided to listen to some cello concertos.

*Julius Röntgen* - Cello Concerto No. 2 in G minor





*Dmitri Kabalevsky* - Cello Concerto No. 1 in G minor





*Carl Stamitz* - Cello Concerto No. 4 in C major





Unfortunately, I didn't really like any of them. The Kabalevsky was probably my favorite of the three, the Röntgen had some good moments, and I much prefer Stamitz's first cello concerto to his fourth.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SeptimalTritone said:


> Anyway, as for me I've been listening to some Shostakovitch quartets per recommendation of fugue meister, and I started with the last three, that is, 13-15. [...] And my God, these are good pieces with incredible communicative power. To me, they represent and old man (i.e. Shostakovitch himself) asking God in the most honest and curious way possible the meaning of the needless suffering he witnessed throughout his life.


I appreciate that is what these wonderful quartets communicate to you, but I'm interested because I had always understood DDS to be an unbeliever...



> Shostakovich wrote to a friend. "All life for me is music." [...] When asked if he believed in God, Shostakovich replied: "No, and I am very sorry about it." His Eighth Symphony (which he was forced to declare a "war symphony") was a celebration of life: "I can sum up the philosophical conception of my new work in three words: life is beautiful," he said during a 1943 interview. "Everything that is dark and gloomy will rot away, vanish, and the beautiful will triumph." (Source: Fay, Laurel E., Shostakovich: A Life, Oxford University Press, 2000.) D. 1975.





dholling said:


> Federico Mompou (day two)
> Piano works (Dialogues, Trois Variations, Pessebres, Preludes, etc.).
> -Martin Jones, piano.


I _do_ like Mompou's piano works; I hadn't seen this recording before.



oskaar said:


> *Nielsen: Music For Wind & Piano / New London Chamber Ensemble*
> Composer: Carl Nielsen, Orchestra/Ensemble: New London Chamber Ensemble
> 
> This is one of the best Nielsen discs ever made. It is an excellent introduction to the composer and will delight many people who think that they know or understand the Wind Quintet. The energetic performance, the authenticity, the great work and the vivid sound come together as a "simple thing" that rarely happens. I have discovered with repeated listening, it just grows on you. With other recordings, I confess that my attention wanders. This, I think, defines the crowning achievement of the present issue. I nominate it as my Recording of the Year and I am delighted that it grows with repeated playing.
> *Jack Lawson, musicweb-international*


This looks like a disc worth investigating, thanks, Oskaar

Current listening:
*
Charles Ives - The Complete Songs, volume 1*
Performers as per CD sleeve
[Albany Music Distribution, rec. 1992]

Grave and beautiful early (1887 - 1908) songs for voice and piano, for the most part. Ives really is a more important composer than I, poor benighted European that I am, had really appreciated.



> Charles Edward Ives (1874-1954) ...composed more songs than any other type of music. In four volumes, four singers accompanied by their individual pianists, present more than 150 songs chronologically, the first recording of the complete songs of Charles Ives. Ives authorized transposition of them, so they can be sung by all voices. This amazing body of work from a musician who was also an inventive and successful insurance executive, span the 35 years of Ives's compositional life, mirroring the many facets of his character: tenderness, humor, disapproval of hypocrisy and sham, nostalgia, Americanism, Yankeeism, religion, socialism, love of nature.
> 
> Some of the songs are extremely difficult; others are simpler; few can be picked up and read right off. They resemble a workshop filled with Ives's ideas, fragmentary or extended. Most were published in 114 Songs, the book compiled, published, and distributed at Ives's own expense in 1922; others were composed "post-114," among them Peaks, Yellow Leaves, The One Way, A Sea Dirge and In the Mornin'.
> 
> The Ives oeuvre is substantial, and his output in songs alone is richer and more fulsome by far than might be expected from any career, let alone a curtailed one. This four volume set of the complete songs of Charles Ives is a major contribution toward the understanding, appreciation, and enjoyment of one of the greatest song collections in the history of music.
> ArkivMusic


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Well TurnaboutVox, you do raise a good point. If Shostakovitch isn't asking God about the meaning of life (if he's atheist), then I would say that he's at least communicating... someone lost and lonely and in search of meaning (or in search of something!), especially in the slow, contemplative 15th quartet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Main Coarse & Dessert*









"Death and Transfiguration"









Act V


----------



## opus55

RYU, Jeajoon: Violin Concerto No. 1










Ryu Jeajoon was a guest on a podcast korean classical radio. First "full" encounter with his composition.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Impromptu in F minor, Op. 142 No. 1 (Martijn van den Hoek).


----------



## Mahlerian

Higdon: Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major
Hilary Hahn, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, cond. Petrenko









Neither composer is really a favorite, and the fact that the Higdon Concerto won the Pulitzer reminds me once again that the prize is not necessarily for the composition, but rather the composer (witness John Adams winning for his 9-11 tribute rather than countless other superior pieces he's written) but Hahn turns in fine performances of both works all the same.


----------



## Guest

I was so looking forward to this new release, but I must say that I am hugely disappointed. I love her two Violin Concertos, the Chaconne for piano, and some other works, but these pieces just don't work for me. I play classical guitar, and maybe I was hoping for more from her than either simplistic chordal strumming or the use of external devices such as a pick, bottleneck, and balls (rubber, presumably). A moot point, but the sound quality is excellent. I'll be selling mine as soon as it's available on Amazon Aug.12.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bartok*: SQs w. ABQ (rec.1984 - '86); Recital, w. Argerich & Kovacevich (rec.1977).

View attachment 47688
View attachment 47689


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Nikolai Medtner - Piano Music - Nikolai Demidenko









I fail to understand why this composer is so seldom played on the radio or in concerts. I've said before on this thread that I was introduced to him by Demidenko when he played an encore at a concert a few years ago. Demidenko introduced him as a genius, and by gum, he was right


----------



## dgee

Some recent listening:

A first time for me at this opera - it's really good stuff (I think I enjoyed it more than Makropoulus Case adn House of the Dead), cute and lots of fun:









A bit of something different with some good grooves:









I'd listened to a bunch of Licht snippets so I decided to take the plunge - and now I'm through the first one. The scale is vast: quite slow moving with some riveting (and not so riveting - I didn't like the baby noises and the start is uninterested) music so far - will continue at a comfortable pace as I have the lot of 'em!!:


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I was so looking forward to this new release, but I must say that I am hugely disappointed. I love her two Violin Concertos, the Chaconne for piano, and some other works, but these pieces just don't work for me. I play classical guitar, and maybe I was hoping for more from her than either simplistic chordal strumming or the use of external devices such as a pick, bottleneck, and balls (rubber, presumably). A moot point, but the sound quality is excellent. I'll be selling mine as soon as it's available on Amazon Aug.12.


I'm puzzled by the "likes" for this post. Do you like the fact that I don't like this disc, or does it look good to others?


----------



## SimonNZ

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm puzzled by the "likes" for this post. Do you like the fact that I don't like this disc, or does it look good to others?


I like the feedback you give about a composer I'm interested in, and that it gives me something extra to consider when i finally hear it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 76 "The heavens declare the glory of God"

For the 2nd Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Lukecash12

Franck's organ chorale no 2 in B minor has always been his most atmospheric and arresting chorale for me. He using fairly simple effects and an excellent sense of refrain to communicate this fantastic sense of drawn out tension and contemplation.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Joseph Mondonville (1711-1772): Sonata in G Major, Op.3, No.5

Marc Minkowski leading les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## brotagonist

An orgiastic delirious intoxicant :devil: is KA Hartmann's Symphony 7:














Performed by Bavarian Radio SO/Zdenek Macal

Ecstatic! Is it possible to withstand more and not go to Heaven?


----------



## SimonNZ

Monteverdi and Scelsi transcriptions - Sonia Wieder-Atherton, Sarah Iancu and Matthieu Lejeune, cellos


----------



## DiesIraeCX

First time listening to anything by Schoenberg.

*-Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op.4 - Boulez.*


----------



## brotagonist

I have no words left  It would be impossible to outdo the frenetic pace of the Seventh Symphony. The instrumentation in these two final symphonies seems more like Messiaen, with a lot of glockenspiels and percussion. In Hartmann's Eighth, he celebrates Dionysus, but with more reverence and less abandon. Go straight to Heaven :angel:

Symphony 8
Ingo Metzmacher, Bamberger Symphoniker

This concludes the traversal of this remarkable cycle of symphonies.


----------



## PetrB

DiesIraeVIX said:


> First time listening to anything by Schoenberg.
> 
> *~ Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op.4 - Boulez.*


Congratulations!

Recommending for this piece Schoenberg's original string sextet version, in that it is infinitely 'more intimate' in sound. (Though you are in perfectly good hands with Boulez on the podium


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm puzzled by the "likes" for this post. Do you like the fact that I don't like this disc, or does it look good to others?


It seems I'm not alone -- I will like a post in current listening (even if I do not at all care for the repertoire being listened to) if the OP has written a decently articulate review, on the piece and the performance, or either.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

PetrB said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Recommending for this piece Schoenberg's original string sextet version, in that it is infinitely 'more intimate' in sound. (Though you are in perfectly good hands with Boulez on the podium


Awesome! Thanks for the suggestion, so I'm guessing the link I posted by Boulez is the orchestrated version for String Orchestra?


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Bassoon Sonata in G Major, Op.24, No.2

Danny Bond, bassoon -- Richte van der Meer, cello


----------



## PetrB

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the suggestion, so I'm guessing the link I posted by Boulez is the orchestrated version for String Orchestra?


aYep -- nothing wrong with that, but there are dozens of works for smaller ensembles which were re-written for the larger ensembles by the composer, to expand the possibility of a greater number of performances (income generated from the work) as well as want and intent to reach a wider number of listeners (full symphony concerts having greater audience numbers than chamber music, string quartets, sextets, etc.)

Off the top of my head:
John Adams ~ Shaker Loops, for seven strings; later orchestrated by the composer for a full symphonic string section. I prefer the original version. (The composer has also said he prefers the original 

_Several 20th century ballet scores are most commonly presented in reduced concert suite form._ For many a ballet, there are segments which are more 'utility' than great music (padding or filler), but for the following, I think the listener is missing out on a great deal if they do not listen to the original full-length versions:

Aaron Copland ~ Appalachian Spring. Dually, it was first for 13 instruments, to me, the superior version, and it was reduced to an orchestral suite for concert presentation. Look for the full-length chamber orchestra version.

Maurice Ravel ~ Daphnis et Chloe. Ravel orchestrated two concert suites from this, together they are almost all of the music from the complete ballet score, _but they are missing the original inclusion, along with a huge orchestra, of a full chorus (wordless) as an additional orchestral section._ The full-length ballet, with the chorus, is _the way to go._

Igor Stravinsky ~ L'oiseau de feu, Petrushka, and Pulcinella. Again, there is no real 'filler' in the full-length scores, and Pulcinella originally includes three singers, the songs interspersed throughout the score, solos, duos, and a trio is part of the finale: those songs are reduced to orchestral transcriptions in the suite.

Serge Prokofiev ~ Lieutenant Kije Suite. The suite is the only existing format, from incidental music to a play, later used in a film of the same. The _Romance_ and _Troika_ were originally songs for baritone with the orchestra, and still sound better in this original scoring than the re-write, again, transcribing those using solely orchestral means.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

So delicious I had to play it again!










Yet another marvelous disc.










And again...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio: So delicious I had to play it again!










<in _Sprechgesang_> The Lucia Popp EMI box set _beckons_! . . . Only an Amazon click _away_. . . I absolutely _love it. _


----------



## SimonNZ

John cage's The Seasons - Giancarlo Simonacci, piano


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tonight it was violin concerti -- numbers one and two by Max Bruch









from the vinyl box set from PHILIPS "Complete Works for Violin and Orchestra".

Salvatore Accardo's tone is resplendent on both these concerti, but the great number one may never have been better played. The discs go back to about 1979, but they are treasures I crack out at least once a year to savor. Kurt Masur leads the Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig.


----------



## science

View attachment 47705
View attachment 47706


View attachment 47707
View attachment 47708


View attachment 47709


----------



## Mahlerian

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm puzzled by the "likes" for this post. Do you like the fact that I don't like this disc, or does it look good to others?


Unless I have an extreme aversion to a particular piece (beyond just dislike), I will "like" the fact that people here are taking the time to listen to and perhaps provide commentary on music.


----------



## science

View attachment 47710
View attachment 47711


View attachment 47712
<-- that stands for all 5 volumes

View attachment 47713
View attachment 47714


----------



## Sid James

Lately its been these favourites:

*Rimsky-Korsakov* _Scheherazade_*
*Stravinsky* _The Firebird: Suite_
- Orchestre De L'opera Bastille under Myung-Whun Chung; *Frédéric Laroque, violin (DGG)

*Philip Glass'* Solo Piano Album
_Metamorphosis I-IV
Mad Rush
Wichita Sutra Vortex_
- The composer on piano (Sony)

*Chopin* _19 Waltzes_
- Nikita Magaloff, piano (Eloquence)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> science:



View attachment 47710


That's a _ferocious_ _Rite of Spring_; and with a great sounding engineering job. The only one I like more for merciless ferocity is the '59 Markevich.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lohengrin, Act I- Elsa, Chorus, & Fanfares









I've had the Kempe_ Lohengrin _for months now and I finally got around to hearing it. I couldn't be more non-plussed. The drama doesn't come close to the Kubelik, or even the Solti, not to mention the Karajan. Elisabeth Grummer, to my ears, is utterly unconvincing as an innocent and vulnerable Elsa. In Act One's _Einsm in truben Tagen_, which I absolutely_ love_ if done with a feminine vulnerability, Grummer just sounds bored. The choral climax and horn fanfares at the end of Act One just sounded pro-forma.









In the starkest and most wonderful of contrasts, Gundula Janowitz's Elsa just radiates feminine vulnerability and young, maidenly innocence. Her voice goes in a flicker from the quietly-convincingly, day-dreamy imaginings of how Lohengrin will eventually come to champion her---to the fiercest and piercingly-gorgeous of silvery high notes. The ending to Act I has a more powerful chorus and fanfares than most other Lohengrins; though, for my excitement and emotional involvement, the Karajan is _sans pareil_ in this category.









Norman's Elsa is predictably beautiful. I don't get enough of the dramatic feelings of maidenly innocence though. The choral and fanfare endings to Act I are animated and well-done, but nowhere in the league of the Karajan; who plays it like its_ Ein Heldenleben_ with chorus.

Act I is all I could compare and contrast. Fun as this was, I have to get to bed.


----------



## starthrower

I recommended this box to a friend and he ordered it, so I figured I better
revisit the music. It's sooooo goooood too!


----------



## mirepoix

Poulenc - Aubade.









Going down well considering it's a little early in the morning - and the volume is lower than usual.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ligeti's Etudes, books 1 and 2 - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Lohengrin, Act I- Elsa, Chorus, & Fanfares
> 
> In Act One's _Einsm in truben Tagen_, which I absolutely_ love_ if done with a feminine vulnerability, Grummer just sounds bored. .


I haven't heard Janowitz, but Schwarzkopf spoiled me for everyone else. What a shame she never recorded the whole opera. I think it would have been within her means.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've never been much of a Bruckner fan. His music doesn't really resonate with me, but I got this on the recommendation of a TC friend, and decided to give him another chance.

For the first two movements, I was struggling, but the Adagio starts and it begins to get to me. I'm not saying I'm a convert yet, but further investigation may be necessary.

Wonderful playing from the BPO in this 1966 performance from Karajan.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 1 in E-Flat Major (Cherubini-Quartett).









These just arrived. A part in the Canzonetta reminds me of the last movement of Haydn's 'Lark' quartet. Really enjoying this so far.


----------



## Oskaar

*NORTH TEXAS WIND SYMPHONY: Time Pieces*

Composer(s):
Holst, Gustav • McCarthy, Daniel • McTee, Cindy • Patterson, Robert • Walker, George • Wilson, Dana

Artist(s):
Corporon, Eugene Migliaro • Fischer, Dennis • Ford, Mark • Genevro, Bradley • McCoy, Jerry • North Texas Wind Symphony • Paul, Pamela Mia • University of North Texas A Cappella Choir









Timepiece, for symphony orchestra 
Cindy McTee

Chamber Symphony No. 1, for marimba & orchestra
Daniel McCarthy

Stomp Igor, for wind symphony
Robert Patterson

Canvas, for speaking voices, 2 solo tenors, chorus & orchestra
George Walker

Vortex, for piano & orchestra 
Dana Wilson

Suite No. 1, for military band in E flat major, Op. 28/1, H. 105
Gustav Holst

























​
Fine, exiting and rewarding disk!


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky - Chamber Works & Rarities (Ashkenazy, Dutoit) (2 CD)*










*Notes and Editorial Reviews*

_Tempos are just as brisk and alert as Stravinsky's and the accents just as incisive, but these qualities are combined with a beautiful soft-grained tone. A wonderful disc._

The earliest piece on this disc is the delightful Pastorale, written in 1907, when Stravinsky was 25; the latest is the enigmatic Epitaphium, written 52 years later. In between come a clutch of pieces from that fascinating period of Stravinsky's life when he was moving from Russianism to neo-classicism via jazz. The remaining two, the Octet of 1923 and the Septet of 1953, are both firmly in Stravinsky's witty, poised neo-classical style, though the Septet is moving towards new, tougher territory.

Stravinsky himself made classic recordings of these pieces in the Sixties, now reissued on CD on the Sony label. These are always electric, if sometimes a little untidy, and so closely recorded you feel the players are sitting in your lap. By that lofty benchmark this new recording measures up superbly. Tempos are just as brisk and alert as Stravinsky's, the accents just as incisive. These qualities are combined with a beautiful soft-grained tone - a nice change from Stravinsky's lemon-sharp sound. The Septet in particular came up very fresh: in the composer's version the middle movement felt gruff and crabbed; here it has a mysterious grave quality, as of a procession seen through a veil. A wonderful disc.

_-- Ivan Hewett, BBC Music Magazine
reviewing the Ashkenazy performances, originally released as Decca 448177_


----------



## Jeff W

Pulled out some oldies for last night's listening...









Bizet's Symphony in C and the L'Arlesienne Suites No. 1 & 2. Sir Thomas Beecham conducting the Orchestre National De La Radiodiffusion Française in the Symphony in C and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in the two suites. Not sure when these were recorded but they were in stereo, so I'd venture a guess as the mid to late 1950s. Hadn't given this disc much thought since I picked it up at an estate sale a few years ago until I heard the Symphony in C on Exploring Music last week and figured, why not?















More vintage recordings. This time Toscanini with the NBC Symphony Orchestra in recordings of Ravel's orchestration of Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition', Elgar's 'Enigma' Variations, Franck's Symphony in D minor and Saint-Saens' Symphony No. 3 'Organ'.

Now, time to go and see what everyone else has been listening to!


----------



## csacks

It will be a Russian morning. At the moment is Nikolai Rimsky Korsakoff´s Russian Easter Festival Overture, by Ernest Ansermet and the Suisse Romande Orchestra, from 1963. So bracing


----------



## realdealblues

A couple more from the big Bernstein Box...

Beethoven: Overtures: Egmont, The Creatures Of Prometheus, Leonore III, Coriolan, King Stephen, Fidelio

View attachment 47732


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

View attachment 47734


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"

View attachment 47735


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Pianist: Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Vasks

_not the Adagio_


----------



## Jeff W

I have a late addition...









William Stromberg leading the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in the Mississippi, Grand Canyon and Niagara Falls Suites by Ferde Grofe. Mississippi and Grand Canyon have probably been done better (the disc by the New York Philharmonic sticks out in my mind), but the playing here is good too. The real highlight is the Niagara Falls Suite as I don't think there is another recording of this one out there. I really like the way Grofe uses the percussion to simulate the roar of the falls.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> Lohengrin, Act I- Elsa, Chorus, & Fanfares
> 
> In Act One's_ Einsm in truben Tagen_, which I absolutely love if done with a feminine vulnerability, Grummer just sounds bored. .
> 
> GregMitchell: I haven't heard Janowitz, but Schwarzkopf spoiled me for everyone else. What a shame she never recorded the whole opera. I think it would have been within her means.


Had the Duchess done it, I think it would have been the most beautiful Elsa ever done. For the more strenuous high notes though, Janowitz has this immensely-polished, pure-platinum, piercingly-fierce quality to her voice; which to me, is absolutely_ divine _in Wagner. If she had a more instinctive dramatic sense?-- there really would be no stopping her.


----------



## Bas

I had a real good day at the record store yesterday and I am currently listening to the absolute steals I got (all for five bucks each, second hand but in perfect shape!):

Johannes Brahms - Cello sonatas 
Johann Sebastian Bach - Cello Sonata in G
By Pierre Fournier [cello], Wilhelm Backhaus [cello], on Decca









Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin concertos BWV 1041, 1042, double violin concertos BWV 1043, 1060
By Richard Egarr [violin], Rachel Podger [violin], The Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Giacomo Puccini - La Bohème
By Renate Tebaldi [soprano], Carlo Bergonzi [tenor], Gianna d'Angelo [soprano], Cesarre Siepi [bass], e.a. Orchestra e coro dell'Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Tullio Serafin

What a tremendous opera! Puccini is so great! And Bergonzi gives a majestic performance!









(I have a 1996 remaster, but can unfortunately not find the right cover image)


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> I have a late addition...
> 
> View attachment 47736
> 
> 
> William Stromberg leading the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in the Mississippi, Grand Canyon and Niagara Falls Suites by Ferde Grofe. Mississippi and Grand Canyon have probably been done better (the disc by the New York Philharmonic sticks out in my mind), but the playing here is good too. The real highlight is the Niagara Falls Suite as I don't think there is another recording of this one out there. I really like the way Grofe uses the percussion to simulate the roar of the falls.


Ahh!! The Grand Canyon!! Sweet!!!


----------



## realdealblues

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World"

View attachment 47741


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Ades: Tevot; Powder her Face suite; Studies from Couperin; Violin Concerto (Rattle & co.)

*p.s.* And "Catch," performed by eighth blackbird.


----------



## bejart

Leonardo Vinci (ca.1690-1730): Flute Sonata No.7 in A Major

Accademia Farnese: Claudio Ferrrarini, flute -- Andrea Corsi, bassoon -- Francesco Tasini, harpsichord


----------



## csacks

Continuing with my Russian morning, Stravinsky´s Petrushka, by the great Pierre Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Orfeo

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
A Sea Symphony (no. I).
-Yvonne Kenny, soprano.
-Brian Rayner Cook, baritone.
-Roderick Elms, organ.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford*
Songs of the Fleet, op. 117(*).
The Revenge: A Ballad of the Fleet, op. 24.
-Gerald Finley, baritone(*).
-The BBC National Orchestra & Chorus of Wales/Richard Hickox.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony no. VII.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Sir Edward Elgar*
Sea Pictures, op. 37.
-Bernadette Greevy, contralto.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Frederick Delius*
Violin Concerto.
-Yehudi Menuhin, violin.
-The Royal Philharmonic/Meredith Davies.

*Sir Eugene Goossens*
Symphony no. I, op. 58.
-The West Australian Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Samuel Coleridge Taylor*
Symphonic Variations on an African Air.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Grant Llewellyn.

*George Butterworth*
English Idylls nos. I & II.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Grant Llewellyn.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Oh dear, I have a confession to make. This is a lot more to my liking than the Bruckner I was listening to this morning. Does that make me terribly shallow?

Gedda makes a swaggeringly brilliant Barinkay and Schwarzkopf a delectable Saffi. Pure bliss,


----------



## Itullian

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 47747
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I have a confession to make. This is a lot more to my liking than the Bruckner I was listening to this morning. *Does that make me terribly shallow?*
> 
> Gedda makes a swaggeringly brilliant Barinkay and Schwarzkopf a delectable Saffi. Pure bliss,


Possibly .......................


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 47747
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I have a confession to make. This is a lot more to my liking than the Bruckner I was listening to this morning. Does that make me terribly shallow?Gedda makes a swaggeringly brilliant Barinkay and Schwarzkopf a delectable Saffi. Pure bliss,


Yeah, go take some selfies. Put a filter on it. And continue to believe you're the most important person on earth.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

_Absolutely_ shallow.

-- But beautiful people can do that.


----------



## PetrB

mirepoix said:


> Poulenc - Aubade.
> 
> View attachment 47720
> 
> 
> Going down well considering it's a little early in the morning - and the volume is lower than usual.


_Great_ piece, far too underexposed... you have, imo, _the_ recording, too


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Cello Concerto in A Major, Wq 172

Gustav Leonhardt leading the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment -- Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, go take some selfies. Put a filter on it. And continue to believe you're the most important person on earth.
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> _Absolutely_ shallow.
> 
> -- But beautiful people can do that.


Well put it down to my mood. It's summer. The sun is shining, and I don't want solemn old Bruckner impinging on my happiness. For the time being I'm far more in tune with Johann Jnr.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Enescu*: Piano Works (solo), w. Borac (rec.2003 - '05).


----------



## rrudolph

Berg: 3 Orchesterstucke Op. 6/Webern: 6 Stucke fur Orchester Op. 6/Schoenberg: 5 Orchesterstucke Op. 16








Weill: Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra Op. 12/Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny (Suite from the opera)








Krenek: Symphony #2


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 47721
> 
> 
> I've never been much of a Bruckner fan. His music doesn't really resonate with me, but I got this on the recommendation of a TC friend, and decided to give him another chance.
> 
> For the first two movements, I was struggling, but the Adagio starts and it begins to get to me. I'm not saying I'm a convert yet, but further investigation may be necessary.
> 
> Wonderful playing from the BPO in this 1966 performance from Karajan.


This outstanding rec. should have been remastered and reissued in The Originals series. I can only assume the original tapes deteriorated, making that hopeless.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Well put it down to my mood. It's summer. The sun is shining, and I don't want solemn old Bruckner impinging on my happiness. For the time being I'm far more in tune with Johann Jnr.


Oh, I wasn't raising an arched-brow in the least; I was saluting you.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven* - Symphony No. 6 in F / D. Barenboim, West-Eastern Divan orchestra

*Beethoven* - Piano Sonata No. 30 in E / J. Rhodes

*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor / Y. Bronfman, S. Rattle, Berliner Philarmoniker

*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor / S. Rachmaninov**, E. Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

**Just the _thought_ that he, himself, is playing, is pretty powerful I find.


----------



## millionrainbows

Gorecki. The symphony was written in 1959, before he went 'holy minimalist' or religious like Penderecki, or whatever happened. Around 1963 is when he started sounding minimalist, more tonal, and repetitious, as in the Third Symphony.

This is not 12-tone; it uses dissonant chords on the strings, cluster-like, but not as radical as Ligeti. Gorecki's still going for sonorous effect here. I like the disjointed, rambling form, with lots of percussion. The recording is not top-notch and sounds better through good headphones.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 3 in D Major (Cherubini-Quartett).









Excellent music by Mendelssohn. The performance by the Cherubini-Quartett is also very impressive, imo.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 / Bruno Walter, NYPO, Emilia Cundari, Maureen Forrester*
I love Mahler's Second. It's one of my all-time favorite works. I have several favorite recordings -- including Kubelik, Scherchen, and Bernstein (DG). But, in my book, Walter's M2 is still unsurpassed.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Listening this evening to a few works that have come up (or the composer has !) in 'research' recently:

John McCabe - Concertante for harpsichord & chamber ensemble 



Erland von Koch - Violin Concerto no. 2 



Rene Eespere - Concerto no. 2 for flute & orchestra 



Djuro Zivkovic - 'Obsesiones' percussion double concerto 




and in complete & lovely contrast..Antonio dos Santos Cunha - "Responsorios para o Officio da Sexta-Feira Santa" 



 (link to no. 1..of 18, I believe !)


----------



## csacks

Finishing this Russian morning, an awesome performance of "The scare du printemps", in a version for 2 pianos, by Daniel Barenboim and Marta Argerich. Can hardly thing in something more difficult to play. I am used to listen it in the orchestral version, but this is impressive


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 32 in G major, K318
Detroit Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt





I love this channel...


----------



## omega

Bruckner, _Symphony n°9_ (4 movements version)
Sir Simon Rattle, BPO


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Piano Sonata No 16 in A minor, D 845
Piano Sonata No 17 in D Major, D 850_
*Sviatoslav Richter*

From the liner notes:

From Schubert's 13 piano sonatas, Richter selected two from the composer's middle period: both date from 1825, and mark the culmination of this period in Schubert's short career. Schubert had found his own style by this point, and no longer took his cue from the pre-Beethoven sonata as he had done in the years up to 1819, when seven of his 15 early contributions to the genre remained fragments - a sign that the composer was still searching and didn't know exactly what he was searching for. It's only fair here to point to the two fundamental differences between Schubert and Beethoven: the later worked along motivic lines, whereas Schubert preferred less informal, melodic development, and used harmony for colouring rather than for modulation . . . .


----------



## Jos

It has been a long road, but I do love the harpsichord. Here played by Gustav Leonhardt, Goldbergvariations.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## realdealblues

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op. 34

View attachment 47764


Pianist: Artur Rubinstein
Guarneri Quartet

I'm really loving delving more into these chamber works from the Rubinstein Complete Collection box set. He really was spectacular in a chamber music setting.


----------



## Badinerie

My favourite Violin concerto of all time William Walton Zino Francescatti Ormandy Philadelphia Orchestra. The Lalo is nothing to turn your nose up at either! Picked it up in the Eighties from Beano's in Croydon. Has a Promotional copy sticker on the back. Dont know if that means anything in the classical lp world though.









OOh That reminds me I got this at the same time I'll have it on next!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.8 in C Minor, Op.59, No.2

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Isidore Cohen, violins -- Raphael Hillyer, viola -- Claus Adam, cello


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Walküre
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 28


----------



## mirepoix

PetrB said:


> _Great_ piece, far too underexposed... you have, imo, _the_ recording, too


When it comes to choosing recordings much of what I purchase is guided by what I've read on here. And more generally, up until as recently as a year or so ago I probably wouldn't have listened to something like this - much less enjoyed it in the manner I do.


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in B Flat, Op.10, No.2

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## cwarchc

This was the commute today.
It made me stop and listen for a while


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Mahler - Symphony No 5 - Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich - David Zinman









A glorious piece of music, both the sum of the parts, the whole thing and the individual components provide deep, lasting and poignant satisfaction at a number of levels. This could very well be one of those works that could reveal new insights and arouse new emotions even after several hundred listenings

Oh, and the cover for this CD is a useful antidote to those who wish to cover up the human body - Frost, those fully dressed ladies are far more erotic than the scrawny chap on the right. They just drip ..... perhaps I'd better stop there :devil:


----------



## realdealblues

Brahms: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2

View attachment 47771


Pianist: Artur Rubinstein
Cellist: Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Lancaster and Valois - French and English music c1350-1420 - Gothic Voices - Christopher Page









I've had this for over 20 years and it remains one of the freshest, most interesting and most beautiful CDs on my shelves. Over 600 years between this and the Mahler from earlier in the evening, but the two are connected even though Gustav probably had no direct knowledge of the music of Machaut, Solage, Pycard etc.

If only I were able to sing with people who can sing so beautifully - sigh!


----------



## Alypius

This arrived yesterday:

*Toru Takemitsu (1930-1996): And then I knew 'twas wind (1992) & Rain Tree (1991)*
performance: Robert Aitken / Toronto New Music Ensemble, _Takemitsu: Chamber Music_ (Naxos, 2003)










And this arrived today -- and so a first listen:

*Toru Takemitsu, From me flows what you call time (1990), Twill by Twilight (in memory of Morton Feldman) (1988) & Requiem for String Orchestra (1957)*
performance: Carl St. Clair / Pacific Symphony / Nexus, _Takemitsu: Orchestral Works_ (Sony, 2002)










Yesterday and today have been really my first time to listen carefully and at length to the music of Toru Takemitsu. Well, not exactly -- because decades ago I had loved the music in Akiro Kurasawa's masterful _Ran_, and only just recently discovered that it had been composed by Takemitsu. I've seen his name for years, of course, recommended by people around here and elsewhere, but I had never really took the opportunity to listen to his music. After I began reading around Tom Service's blog in _The Guardian_ on 50 contemporary composers and focusing especially on composers whose music I was unfamiliar with, I became fascinated by Service's discussion of Takemitsu's debts to the music of Debussy and Messiaen, both of whose music is close to my heart. There were good links to YouTube performances, and I started a TC thread the other week asking for recommendations, and got excellent ones from Mahlerian, Brotagonist, arcane, PetrB, and others. To date, I've ordered four of their recommendations, and these are the first two to arrive. I'm blown away. This is one of those times where I ask myself how I have spent so much time exploring 20th and 21st century music and somehow not gotten around to exploring such a great composer.

Takemitsu's music is exactly as people have described: indebted to Debussy and Messiaen, certainly, but deeply rooted in Japanese traditions (he makes use of Japanese instruments), the creation of these magnificent crystalline soundscapes, evocative of Zen-like meditations on the land, the sea, on gardens and flowers. At once intimate and epic. _And then I knew 'twas wind_ gets its title from American poet Emily Dickinson, but it is a sonic sequel to one of my favorite chamber works, Debussy's _Sonate pour flute, alto et harpe_. Yesterday, I probably listened to it four times all the way through, pairing my listening with Debussy. _Rain Tree_, with its use of vibes, reminded of the music of jazz vibes player Bobby Hutcherson at his most avant-garde -- but it's a hospitable and gentle array of flickering abstractions.

I'm still coming down from the magnificence of the three orchestral works in today's arrival. Carl St. Clair and the Pacific Symphony and the percussion ensemble Nexus take one into Takemitsu's shimmering evocations. _From me flows what you call time_ seems indebted to Debussy, in this case to _La Mer_. Yet it's a sort of concerto -- a 5-person percussion ensemble as soloist in dialogue with the orchestra. The _Twill by Twilight_ is equally moving -- I'm not sure how, musically speaking, it is a homage to Feldman, but the soulful yearnings seem to reach out to one who has been lost. It's very touching. And then there's the _Requiem_, composed when he was just 27, a work that caught the ear of Igor Stravinsky, who sought out Takemitsu, and whose recommendation help open the door for Takemitsu's career. The work is indebted to the Second Viennese School and has the anguish and uplift of heart found in Berg's _Violin Concerto_

Thanks again for these recommendations.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Giacomo Puccini*
_Tosca_

Floria Tosca, Maria Callas
Mario, Renato Cioni
Angelotti, Victor Godgrey
Spoletta, Robert Bowman
Sciarrone, Dennis Wicks
Un carceriere, Edgar Boniface
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Chorus master, Douglas Robinson
Carlo Felice Cillario conducting

From the libretto:

_*Tosca*_

He is dead! Now I forgive him!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Mahler - Symphony No 5 - Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich - David Zinman
> 
> View attachment 47768
> 
> 
> A glorious piece of music, both the sum of the parts, the whole thing and the individual components provide deep, lasting and poignant satisfaction at a number of levels. This could very well be one of those works that could reveal new insights and arouse new emotions even after several hundred listenings
> 
> Oh, and the cover for this CD is a useful antidote to those who wish to cover up the human body - Frost, those fully dressed ladies are far more erotic than the scrawny chap on the right. They just drip ..... perhaps I'd better stop there :devil:


I'd actually like to hear Zinman's take on Mahler. His Barber 'kicks.' Is his second movement hammering and dramatic?-- like his Barber is.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1804): Guitar Quintet No.1 in D Minor, G 445

Pepe Romero on guitar with members the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Brahms - Double Concerto for violin and cello - Itzhak Perlman, Mstislav Rostropovich - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Bernard Haitink









Mrs Hermit is out of the country so I can play lots of music tonight  . I don't listen to as much Brahms as I should. This was a random pick out of big complete Rostropovich EMI box set and whilst I am more looking forward to his version of the Dvorak (LPO - Giulini) that forms the second part of this disc, I am very much enjoying the interplay between Perlman and Rostropovich. Two very different personalities on their instruments, but here they engage in a real and convincing dialogue for us to listen to. Nice stuff!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd actually like to hear Zinman's take on Mahler. His Barber 'kicks.' Is his second movement hammering and dramatic?-- like his Barber is.


Well, I like it. Its tight and well controlled. I am not expert enough to offer an authoritative view on the quality of Zinman's version (and I certainly cannot guide you regarding other versions) but I like the contrasts that he provides between movements and yet he seeems to hold it all together well and so maintains good cohesion throughout the piece. I trust that other TC-ers may have a more informed opinion than I. :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Marie-Nicole Lemieux










Appropriately titled album, I think. Songs from baroque operas.


----------



## opus55

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Été
Wagner: Wesendonk-lieder
Mahler: Rückertlieder

_More Marie-Nicole Lemieux with Daniel Blumenthal on piano_


----------



## Wood

*Scriabin* Symphony No. 3 'The divine poem' transcribed for two pianos by Konyus and recorded by Prunyi and Falvai at Festetich Castle in Budapest.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Geirr Tveitt - Hundred Hardanger Tunes - suites 1 and 4 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Bjarte Engerset









I stumbled across this piece of music when I bought a job-lot of CDs from Ebay. Right from the first couple of seconds, this grabbed me. Tveitt collected (and made up) lots of traditional tunes from the Hardanger area of Norway - apparently it is difficult to tell where the line is between folk tunes and tunes that he made up in a similar style. Then he orchestrated them in luscious, flowing ways ..... and then they went in with a truck load of other music into his house .... which later burnt down. Heaps of stufff was lost but some was rescued and others reconstructed from radio performances etc. For those interested in knowing more, there are some excellent liner notes available for this CD on the Naxos website http://www.naxos.com/mainsite/blurbs_reviews.asp?item_code=8.555078&catNum=555078&filetype=About this Recording&language=English# - this set are well worth a read .... and then have a listen via you-tube to a few


----------



## Guest

This is the latest in a wonderful series of Dutch music for cello and piano. Most of the composers are tuneful and harmonically conservative, which doesn't stop them from being intense at times. Wonderful sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

Me & Mrs. Hermit were inspired to play this (rec.1967).










Just kidding.


----------



## PetrB

*Charles Ives ~ Orchestral Set No. 2*

Charles Ives ~ Orchestral Set No. 2
Boston Symphony, Tanglewood Festival Chorus; Thomas Ades.


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet in A Minor, Op.13, No.2

Stamic Quartet: Jindrich Pazdera and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- PEtr Hejny, cello.


----------



## Lukecash12

I've been on a Franck kick lately, if anything can be said about him from both his fans and detractors, he certainly had a unique voice.


----------



## revdrdave

More from the summer of Dvorak... Leave it to Dvorak to write a Requiem that is, well, upbeat. What a glorious piece of music. And the Te Deum...completely new to me. I read somewhere on TC that it was Dvorak's greatest work. I'm not sure I'd go quite that far, but it is a fascinating piece, in places sounding for all the world like Janacek. As the summer progresses, my appreciation for Dvorak deepens further and further.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Lauda Sion, Domine non sum dignus, Salva Regina*

Michael Noone, Ensemble Plus Ultra


----------



## JACE

Spinning some Haydn tonight:









Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 "Military" and 101 "Clock" / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra









Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76, No. 1 / Tokyo String Quartet (with Brahms: String Quartet No. 2)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bernstein/Stern in Barber's Violin Concerto


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 77 "Thou shalt love the Lord thy God"

For the 13th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Blake

Frith plays Mendelssohn's piano concertos 1 & 2. Wonderful.


----------



## JACE

More Haydn!










*Haydn: Symphonies 99-104 / Jochum, LPO*
Big-boned, big-band Haydn. It isn't musically "correct," I suppose. But it sure does sound GRAND.


----------



## Bruce

Paderewski's Miscellania, Op. 16, No. 3 recorded by Earl Wild, Busoni's Variations on Chopin's Prelude in C minor recorded by Daniel Blumenthal, and Tippet's Fourth Piano Sonata, recorded by Paul Crossley. (The Tippet's a bit of a struggle for me, though.)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Requiem, KV 622 {arranged for string quartet by Petr Lichtentahl (1780-1853)}

Kuijken Quartet: Sigiswald Kuijken and Francois Fernandez, violins -- Marleen Thiers, viola -- Wieland Kuijken, cello


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Heinrich Schütz: Historia Der Geburt Jesu Christi (and other Christmas works) 
La Petite Bande / Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 / Kertesz, LSO*

Lovely Pieter Bruegel painting on the cover of this LP.

I should go to bed. But I'm enjoying the music so much...


----------



## starthrower

John Cage-Quartets I-VIII


----------



## SimonNZ

Mendelssohn's Octet - I Musici


----------



## starthrower

Carl Ruggles-Sun Treader


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I think I'm going to have to throttle my studio-mate. He kept complaining today about the opera and ranting that it is nothing but music for the wealthy to make themselves feel superior to the rest of us. If it had been Maria Callas I think I would have had to hurt him. As it is, Joyce is a tough girl... carrying on in _Il barbiere di Siviglia_ in spite of a broken leg...


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Castle Of Fair Welcome: Courtly Songs Of The Later Fifteenth Century" - Gothic Voices

I was intending to follow Headphone Hermit in playing "Lancaster and Valois", but it turns out thats one of the few Gothic Voices discs I don't have (soon to be rectified)


----------



## Oskaar

*Antoine REICHA (1770-1836)
Wind Quintets - C minor, Op. 91 No. 6; F, Op. 88 No. 6.*

Michael Thompson Wind Quintet.









Wind Quintet in C Minor, Op. 91, No. 6
Wind Quintet in F Major, Op. 88, No. 6






​
Extraordinary beautiful and comforting music, very well performed!

*The Michael Thompson Wind Quintet relish the virtuosity of these pieces (Thompson himself is jaw-droppingly agile in the Minuetto of Op. 88 No. 6). Most importantly, they maintain interest throughout by careful attention to the inner parts, which always have a good deal of life to them. To complete the package, the sound is more than adequate. It is, I'm sure, no coincidence that the Producer/Engineer, Mike Purton, was himself Principal Horn of the Hallé Orchestra for many years.*

*Colin Clarke -- musicweb-international*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 3 in D Major (Cherubini-Quartett).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Olivier Messiaen - Catalogue d'oiseaux - Books 4-6 - Peter Hill









Mrs H is away so we can even play Messiaen's piano works with no fear of being disturbed. Sit thee down. Get comfortable. This isn't music for dancing to. 
_La Rousserolle Effarvatte_ - Reed Warbler.









A dull looking blighter, well camouflaged to fit in with the dull browns of a reedbed. Imagine we are in a cool reedbed before dawn. We listen to the silence of the darkness, alone, elemental. Even before it even starts top get light, the noises of birds are heard and also those of flowers (well, why can't flowers be represented in sound too?) and gradually the day warms us up and we are surrounded by the songs and calls of individual species .... and your birder companion eagerly identifes those he recognises (and makes up those he cannot, perhaps) and as we listen to the silences between the calls and songs, we feel that oddd combination of relaxation and excitement that comes from experiencing nature in a deliberate manner.

I should have got up early enough to have gone to hear the reedbed awake firsthand


----------



## SimonNZ

"Le Chansonnier Cordiforme", disc one - Anthony Rooley, dir.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Some slightly more conventional listening for me today. Got hold of a good collection of work by Erland von Koch, & working a way though some of the concerti...for guitar, oboe, saxophone & tuba.
Very melodic, pleasant music indeed. 
Here's his violin concerto no. 2 from YT




, in case you missed it in yesterday's post !


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to Ravel. Gaspard Joaquin Achucarro lp. No reverb Close miked warm sound. Played to death nearly but cant find another one. So I put up with the crackle and the odd bit of stylus wear. Well it was second hand....top 5 in my collection easy! warts and all!


----------



## Jeff W

Today is brought to you by the letter 'M'









I have to say that one is a first for me as I've never really been able to get into the music of Gustav Mahler before. However, on Exploring Music last week, there was an exploration of composers' first symphonies and Mahler's First was the subject of one of the shows. For whatever reason, it clicked for me, so it was off to Amazon for me! Georg Solti leads the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 (sometimes titled 'Titan', apparently).









Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert in Mozart's Symphonies No. 38 and 39. Not a lot to say on this one. Great recording of great music!









More from the 'M's. Mendelssohn this time (Does this make the three 'M's Mozart, Mendelssohn and Mahler?). String Quintets No. 1 & 2 as played by the Sharon Quartet with Petra Vahle joining them on viola.


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.8 in G Major, Z 797

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - La chasse du jeune Henri Overture (Sanderling/ASV)
Jadin - Piano Sonata in F, Op. 6, No. 3 (Wang/Discover)
Fesca - Symphony #3 (Beermann/cpo)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet (part one)*
Opera in four acts "Esclarmonde."
-Joan Sutherland, Huguette Tourangeau, Grant, Aragall, Quilico, Ryland Davis, Lloyd, et al.
-The National Philharmonic Orchestra & John Alldis Choir/Richard Bonynge.

*Jules Massenet (part two)*
Opera in two acts "Therese."
-Huguette Tourangeau, Ryland Davis, Quilico, Neilson Taylor, Ian Caley, & Alan Opie.
-The New Philharmonia Orchestra & The Linden Singers/Richard Bonynge.

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. V in A major "Pastoral."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Gurgen Karapetian.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Poem "The Isle of the Dead."
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Myaskovsky*: Symphonies 15 & 27, w. Svetlanov (rec.1991 - '93); Symphonies 24 & 25, w. Yablonsky (rec.2000); String Quartets 3, 10, 13, w. Taneyev Qt. (rec.1987)


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> John Cage-Quartets I-VIII


And performed by?


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Carl Ruggles-Sun Treader


With Michael Tilson Thomas?


----------



## Oskaar

*Berio Orchestral Works*

Performer: Anna Verkholantseva, Andreas Grau, Götz Schumacher 
Conductor: Martyn Brabbins, Stefan Asbury, Bertrand De Billy 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, GrauSchumacher Piano Duo









Chemins no 1 for Harp and Orchestra
Chemins no 2b for Small Orchestra
Concerto for 2 Pianos
Formazioni






​
Exiting modern music. Fine disk!


----------



## bejart

William Smethergell (ca.1770-1805): Symphony in B Flat, Op.5, No.2

Graham Lea-Cox leading the Hanover Band


----------



## brotagonist

All I'm hearing this morning is more BS... that's Breakfast Symphonies 

Roger Sessions : Symphony 8
American Symphony Orchestra/Leon Botstein

Samuel Barber : Symphony 2 (withdrawn, but found posthumously)
Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neeme Järvi

William Schuman : Symphony 8
Seattle Symphony Orchestra/Gerard Schwarz

Walter Piston : Symphony 8
[performers not indicated]

All from YT.


----------



## opus55

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I think I'm going to have to throttle my studio-mate. He kept complaining today about the opera and ranting that it is nothing but music for the wealthy to make themselves feel superior to the rest of us. If it had been Maria Callas I think I would have had to hurt him. As it is, Joyce is a tough girl... carrying on in _Il barbiere di Siviglia_ in spite of a broken leg...


Do you guys take turns at choosing what music to play? Does he like non-operatic classical music? Excellent choice on violinists btw.


----------



## brotagonist

At this rate, I'll still be having breakfast at noon  I just couldn't wait, so I had to hear the Saturday Symphony right away:

Brahms : Symphony 2
Bernstein/Vienna

I'll be listening again tomorrow, likely to my CD.


----------



## JACE

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 / Horenstein, New Philharmonia O


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Barholdy, String Quartet No. 4 in E minor (Cherubini-Quartett).


----------



## sdtom

What I finished up listening to and reviewed.
http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/08/01/orchestral-works-vol-3fibich/


----------



## Blancrocher

Copland's 3rd Symphony (Bernstein cond.); Elliott Carter's 2nd, 3rd, and 4th string quartets (Pacifica SQ)

*p.s.* And at some point I'm going to fire up Spotify to hear that arrangement of WAM's Requiem for string quartet, mentioned on the previous page be Bejart.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Bartolomeo Bruni (1757-1821): Duo No.6 in A Major

L'Orfeo Ensemble: Angelo Cicillini, violin -- Fabrizio Ammetto, viola


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> *Myaskovsky*: Symphonies 15 & 27, w. Svetlanov (rec.1991 - '93); Symphonies 24 & 25, w. Yablonsky (rec.2000); String Quartets 3, 10, 13, w. Taneyev Qt. (rec.1987)


perhaps not necessarily appropriate to take up a post with this comment but the 27th is increasingly one of my favourite symphonies 'full stop'.....avoided a debate on another thread concerned with the 'greatest Russian' as to my surprise Myaskovsky merited few votes and certain 'colleagues' made some rather dismissive comments-the Yablonsky recording is also impressive!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 50 through 51*

Bela Drahos and the Swedish Chamber Orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## PetrB

Badinerie said:


> Listening to Ravel. Gaspard Joaquin Achucarro lp. No reverb Close miked warm sound. Played to death nearly but cant find another one. So I put up with the crackle and the odd bit of stylus wear. Well it was second hand....top 5 in my collection easy! warts and all!
> 
> View attachment 47811


Monique Haas, remarkable pianist / musician. Superb and intelligent playing, fantastic depth of tone. Gaspard, at least, has that same 'in a small room' playing at the piano intimate sound...

(on my wish list)

Fairly complete recording of piano music of Ravel:






0:00 : Pavane pour une infante défunte
7:10 : Jeux d'eau
12:50 : Le Tombeau de Couperin
Prélude
Fugue
Forlane
Rigaudon
Menuet
Toccata
35:15 : Miroirs
Noctuelles
Oiseaux tristes
Une barque sur l'océan
Alborada del Gracioso
La vallée des cloches
01:06:36 : Gaspard de la Nuit
Ondine
Le Gibet
Scarbo
01:28:37 : Sonatine

01:40:42 : Menuet antique
01:47:11 : Valses nobles et sentimentales
02:04:48 : A la manière de Chabrier
02:06:50 : A la manière de Borodine
02:08:42 : Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
02:10:52 : Ma Mère l'Oye


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.1, No.3, VB183

Salagon Quartet: Christine Busch and Kathrin Troger, violins -- Claudia Hofert, viola -- Gesine Queyras, cello


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 71 No. 1 in B-Flat Major; No. 2 in D Major (Kodály Quartet).









G. P. Telemann, Paris Quartet No. 1 in D Major; No. 2 in A minor (Wilbert Hazelzet; Sonnerie).


----------



## LancsMan

*Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier* Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Stich-Randall, Edelmann, Wachter, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Herbert von Karajan on EMI








After listening to Berg's Lulu a couple of nights ago - one of my favourite operas - here's a complete contrast but another favourite of mine.
This opera is delicious and fun, with undertones of melancholy in the joy, and some of the most orgasmic passages in all music as far as I am concerned.

I sometimes regret that Strauss turned his back on the up to date expressionist style of Elektra and apparently turned into a musical conservative. But I must admit to enjoying Strauss the apparent conservative as much as Strauss the apparent modernist.

This recording is a complete joy. How could it not be with Schwarzkopf and Ludwig.


----------



## PetrB

Prokofiev ~ Segment from _Alexander Nevsky; Battle on the Ice_ -- with the original film!


----------



## PetrB

*Stravinsky ~ Oedipus Rex, full-length staged production*

Posted in "Videos of music performance."
So outstanding it deserves additional coverage.

*Stravinsky ~ Oedipus Rex*
Philip Langridge (Tenor), Jessye Norman (Soprano), Bryn Terfel (Baritone)
Conductor: Seiji Ozawa
Period: 20th Century
Written: 1926-1927; France
Date of Recording: 1992

Jessye Norman, Bryn Terfel and Philip Langridge head a star cast in a stunning staging of Stravinsky's opera-oratorio. One of the most visually compelling stagings of any 20th century opera. 
Staging and costumes: Julie Taymor.
set design: George Tsypin 
clay make-up: Reiko Kruk.

Original production, Japan, 1992.


----------



## PetrB

*Carl Orff ~ Carmina Burana, staged, filmed*
(Posted in "Videos of music performance.")

"This was the dramatic rendition of Carl Orff's most famous piece of music, how he wanted it to look but seldom performed as such nowadays. It was finally filmed by West German TV in 1975 with the close co-operation of Orff in honour of his 80th birthday."

*Lucia Popp* (soprano)
*John van Kesteren* (tenor)
*Hermann Prey* (baritone)
Bavarian Radio Chorus
Tolz Children's Choir
Munich Radio Orchestra conducted by Kurt Eichhorn
Film Directed by Jean Pierre Ponnelle (1975)


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Werther










I'll give this a listen. The prelude is wonderfully scored and it's a change from my usual Strauss/Wagner repertoire. It starts with charming mix of male, female and children voices.


----------



## jim prideaux

after a 'break' involving John Cale (the unforgettable Paris 1919) and Brian Eno (Another Green World) I feel it is time to return to a work I personally have always found really rather 'elusive'-Daphnis and Chloe, Ravel performed by Dutoit and the OSM...


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Camille Saint-Saens - Violin Concerto No3 - Nathan Milstein - Philharmonia Orchestra - Anatole Fistoulari









The elegant and refined Milstein makes pretty much everything he laid his bow to appear worth listening to.


----------



## JACE

NP:









Mahler: Symphony No. 1 / Leonard Bernstein, COA


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier* Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Stich-Randall, Edelmann, Wachter, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Herbert von Karajan on EMI
> View attachment 47843
> 
> 
> After listening to Berg's Lulu a couple of nights ago - one of my favourite operas - here's a complete contrast but another favourite of mine.
> This opera is delicious and fun, with undertones of melancholy in the joy, and some of the most orgasmic passages in all music as far as I am concerned. I sometimes regret that Strauss turned his back on the up to date expressionist style of Elektra and apparently turned into a musical conservative. But I must admit to enjoying Strauss the apparent conservative as much as Strauss the apparent modernist.
> 
> This recording is a complete joy. How could it not be with Schwarzkopf and Ludwig.











- And it's a complete joy_ reading _this post.

"Yes! Yes! Yes! . . . _Yessssssssss! Yes!_ <deep exhalations>_ YeaaaaaaEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS_!"-- is right.

Sorry I had to give such restrained expression to my modesty, but the propriety of the Forum demands it.

I've never heard a more lovely Marschallin, Octavian, and Sophie. . . anywere. . . Except perhaps in this Forum. _;D _The harmony of interplay and expression between Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, and Stich-Randall is_ divine_.

No, really, I'm so enthused that you're enthused-- because my own initial encounter with this cast of _Rosenkavalier_ just gave my head that 'transverse moment'-- and knocked it completely sideways.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

*Sir Granville Bantock* excerpts from *The Song of Songs* - Elizabeth Connell and Kim Begley, RPO, Vernon Handley









Oh, Marschallin! Tut, tut!

A bit from a rather well-known and widely-read book for me:

_It was but a little that I passed from them,
but I found him whom my soul loveth: 
I held him, and would not let him go, 
until I had brought him into my mother's house, 
and into the chamber of her that conceived me._

Song of Solomon 3:4 :angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> *Sir Granville Bantock* excerpts from *The Song of Songs* - Elizabeth Connell and Kim Begley, RPO, Vernon Handley
> View attachment 47851
> 
> 
> Oh, Marschallin! Tut, tut!
> 
> A bit from a rather well-known and widely-read book for me:
> 
> _It was but a little that I passed from them,
> but I found him whom my soul loveth:
> I held him, and would not let him go,
> until I had brought him into my mother's house,
> and into the chamber of her that conceived me._
> 
> Song of Solomon 3:4 :angel:


Love the Handley Bantok.

-- and of course the. . . . . . 'Oriental love poem.'

_;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> perhaps not necessarily appropriate to take up a post with this comment but the 27th is increasingly one of my favourite symphonies 'full stop'.....avoided a debate on another thread concerned with the 'greatest Russian' as to my surprise *Myaskovsky* merited few votes and certain 'colleagues' made some rather dismissive comments-the Yablonsky recording is also impressive!


Well said, Jim. Those in-the-know love *Myaskovsky's* work.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Malipiero* death day (1973).


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Oboe Quartet in G Major, Ben 394

Lajos Lensces, oboe -- Vilmos Szabadi, violin -- Peter Barsony, viola -- Peter Szabo, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

I guess orange is* in *today.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Vaneyes said:


> I guess orange is* in *today.


Hey - stick to the topic .... there is a 'Stepping Stones' thread for that type of thing :lol:

BTW - how is Mrs H today?


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 78 "Jesus, who hast wrested my soul"

For the 14th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1987)

and

Joshua Rifkin, cond. (1988)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Concerto in D Major, KV 218

Sir Alexander Gibson conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra -- Henryk Szeryng, violin


----------



## KenOC

Herold, Symphony No. 2 (1814). Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Wold-Dieter Hauschild cond. Very nice!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets.*

Finally finishing Disk 9.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Karajan Sibelius VI & Tapiola*

















Karajan's digital EMI re-engineered Sibelius' Sixth is perhaps the most streamlined and breathtakingly elegant treatment I've ever heard of a Siblelius piece; next to Karajan's late-sixties Sibelius _Tapiola_ that is.

God are these great to crank in the office for working late on a Friday afternoon. It's almost like not working at all when your enveloped in this stuff.


----------



## Blake

Repin and Chailly do Brahms' _Violin Concerto; Double Concerto._ Magnifico!


----------



## Vaneyes

Mo' orange.


----------



## bejart

Antoine Dard (1715-1784): Bassoon Sonata No.1 in C Major

Ricardo Rapoport, bassoon -- Pascal Dubreuil, harpsichord


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphony No.53 "L'Imperiale" - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dmitri Shostakovich

String Quartet No.12 in D flat, op.133
String Quartet No.13 in B flat minor, op.138*
Fitzwilliam String Quartet [Decca, rec. 1975 - 77]

A favourite, the sparse and uneasy melancholy of the 13th Quartet, and a work I've always found more 'thorny', the complex 12th quartet, in which Shostakovich experiments with 12-tone techniques.


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
Maarten Bon, Reinbert de Leeuw









A very colorful composer to continue this trend...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Very sorry I have only a monochrome offering tonight.

*D. D. Shostakovich

String Quartet No.11 in F minor, Op 122
String Quartet No.14 in F#, op.142
String Quartet No.15 in E flat minor, op.144*
Fitzwilliam String Quartet [Decca, rec 1975-7]

The trouble is, you can't listen to only one great Shostakovich string quartet. I love to listen to these in the dark, late at night. Sends a tingle of delicious melancholy down my spine.

Fitzwilliam String Quartet [ibid]


----------



## Guest

I decided to give this disc another chance--I liked it more the second time. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker










Unforgettable melodies. This selection inspired by recent threads about Tchaikovsky the emotional composer.


----------



## Bruce

A mixed bag for me today:

Robert Kahn - Piano Quartet in A minor (Late romantic, but avoids excesses of many late romantics. A beautiful work.)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 4, also in A minor
Agata Zubel - String Quartet No. 1 (really weird, but fascinating. Adds computer generated sounds)
Rheinberger - Organ Sonata No. 3 in G (Ulrik Spang-Hannssen on the organ. Nice, clear recording.)
Lachner - Excerpts from Sängerfährt, Op. 96 (Very melodious songs for tenor and piano.)
A collaboration by Bretschneider and Frank - A Different Kind of Tension (electronically generated. Very percussive.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Hope listener Conor71's okay. Hasn't posted since early June.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
> Maarten Bon, Reinbert de Leeuw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very colorful composer to continue this trend...


And the best orange yet.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaneyes said:


> Hope listener Conor71's okay. Hasn't posted since early June.


Seconding that. I've also noticed that Moody hasn't been seen in quite a while.

Does TC have one of those "Has anyone heard from / can anyone contact" threads?

on topic:

I quite like the idea of random and spontaneously themed days. Trying to think of orange coloured albums I haven't heard in a while I've decided I'll play this one when I get home from work:


----------



## opus55

Vaneyes said:


> Hope listener Conor71's okay. Hasn't posted since early June.


Oh yeah where's Conor these days?

Music must go on:










Mendelssohn


----------



## Blancrocher

Haskil playing Schumann; the Guarneri Quartet in Schubert


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Seconding that. I've also noticed that Moody hasn't been seen in quite a while.
> 
> Does TC have one of those "Has anyone heard from / can anyone contact" threads?
> 
> on topic:
> 
> I quite like the idea of random and spontaneously themed days. Trying to think of orange coloured albums I haven't heard in a while I've decided I'll play this one when I get home from work:


Very good orange, Simon.

I PM'd Moody maybe two months ago. Nothing back. In his posts he intimated the end was near more than once. Hopin' he was wrong.:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3 
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9*
Gewandhaus Quartett









The Berg string quartet is fantastic. Melodies, musical phrases and interesting conversational gestures abound. I'm intrigued by the way one or two instruments will utter a phrase and the others pick it up and toss it around. I know this happens in all string quartets, maybe in most music, but it's somehow more noticeable when the themes are -- let us say not something you could easily hum in the shower. If I think of this as a logical progression from Beethoven's Grosse Fuge it all comes together and makes perfect sense. I _love_ the final note. Instead of an "amen" cadence it almost says "dismissed."

The Webern on the other hand. . . It's interesting too, but way too short and there is no sense of beginning or ending. Does it need to have an ending in the traditional sense? I suppose not. Does it need an audience?


----------



## opus55

My orange album. Listening to Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently listening to this great piece, and watching it too, because who ever edited this particular video (must have been done at the recording time of this performance) was very clever... you'll just have to see 

If you don't know this piece before hand, you're in for a great treat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: This contains some marvelous work little known (to me): Josef Mysliveček's (a contemporary of Mozart) aria _Che non mi disse un di!_; _Quegli occhi belli_ from Gluck's _Paride ed Elena_; the absolutely delicious _J'ai versé le poison_ from Massenet's little-known opera, Cléopâtre, Respighi's achingly beautiful _Il Tramonto_ for mezzo and string quartet; several songs/lieder by Leoš Janáček and Antonín Dvořák, etc...


----------



## Weston

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> something funny going on.....slow movement of the Kabalevsky, descending chord sequence sounds like it belongs or comes from somewhere else....first thing that came into my mind was the Beatles but now even the melody seems to remind me of something, although intangible...anybody care to throw some light on this one?......it is nonetheless really rather beautiful!


I don't know the piece, but I love it when these things happen.



cjvinthechair said:


> How does that work - you've certainly come up with 3 names I've never heard of ?


I may have omitted mentioning the step of scrolling up and down this page, List of Composers by Name, and letting the cursor fall where ti may. I then look up the name on Spotify. Sometimes they don't have it, or the composer is also a performer and you wind up with Mozart or Beethoven. So it's only semi-random.

Mostly what I've learned form this pastime is that if I haven't heard of a composer, there's often a reason, but once in a while I find something of interest.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> The Berg string quartet is fantastic. Melodies, musical phrases and interesting conversational gestures abound. I'm intrigued by the way one or two instruments will utter a phrase and the others pick it up and toss it around.


If you keep going, the time will come when this is the way you hear Schoenberg, too.



> The Webern on the other hand. . . It's interesting too, but way too short and there is no sense of beginning or ending. Does it need to have an ending in the traditional sense? I suppose not. Does it need an audience?


Well, it has an audience, just not a really large one. Webern's music is very influential. As for the form and shape, imagine that he's presenting the music from as many angles as possible, and when all of those angles have been shown, the curtain is drawn. Listening to a lot of Webern you come to hear each movement or piece as complete in itself, rather than fragmentary.


----------



## Alypius

Third new arrival in three days -- all three by Takemitsu

*Toru Takemitsu (1930-1996): Quatrain (1975) & A flock descends into the pentagonal garden*
Performance: Seiji Ozawa / Boston Symphony / Tashi (DG, 1980 / Echo 20/21 series, 2005)










A tremendous collection of Takemitsu's works: _Quatrain_, a sort of concerto for a quartet and orchestra (and that quartet's instrumentation matches that of Messiaen's famous _Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ -- and it is performed by Tashi, who have one of the alltime classic performances of the _Quatuor_); _A flock descends ... _, based on a dream that Takemitsu had about 4 white birds led by one black bird descending into a pentagon, a work that, while serial in design, marks the beginnings of his later "sea of tonality" phase. On the same collection are four other works in Takemitsu's earlier modernist phase (one of them seems reminiscent of Boulez, in its instrumentation and development).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Wilhelm Furtwangler - *Schubert 9th Symphony / Haydn 88th Symphony*

The Schubert is very good, I think that Schubert's final symphony goes well with Furtwangler's conducting style. It's appropriately heavy and powerful. You'll get the fluctuating tempi as you'd expect with Furtwangler, but it works to a great effect. The buildup in the first few minutes of the 1st movement is very cathartic when it erupts into the first theme. It's a hard fought struggle which makes the payoff more satisfying. My favorite recording of Schubert's 9th is still Josef Krips' with the LSO but Furtwangler's offers another take on it and it's definitely worth listening to.

I'm not well versed enough in Haydn's music, so I'll reserve my judgement for another time.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruckner's Symphony No.1 - Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 17 No. 1 in E Major; 
No. 2 in F Major (The Aeolian String Quartet).

On YouTube:


----------



## SimonNZ

"O Cieco Mondo: The Italian Lauda 1400-1700" - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Terterian + Tjeknavorin









http://www.allmusic.com/album/avet-terterian-symphonies-nos-3-4-mw0001802025
http://www.classical-music.com/review/terterian


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been listening to much of Verdi's Requiem with my recentl acquired full score in the past couple of days. One of my favourite performances which I heard again last night on YouTube was from a BBC Proms concert in 2011 conducted by Bychkov. All the singers are excellent although I wasn't so fond of the Wagnerian sound coming from the mezzo who had a vibrato that very slowly oscillated within the interval of a minor third.


----------



## SimonNZ

Is that Rosa Luxemburg in your avatar, COAG?

now:










Brumel's Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Oskaar

*Casella: Triple Concerto, Violin Concerto*

Matthias Wollong (violin) 
Danjuio Ishizaka (cello) 
Frank Immo Zichner (piano) 
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra/Michael Sanderling ¹; Vladimir Jurowski ² 
rec. Rundfunk Berlin Brandenburg.









Triple Concerto Op.56 (1933) [26:57] ¹ 
Violin Concerto in A minor Op.48 (1928) [32:16] ²






​
Great found! Really creative and adventurous music.

*It is good to have these two unfamiliar neo-classical/ romantic concertos, part of Capriccio's "20th Century Portraits" series, in such fine performances and recordings as on this SACD.

Those wishing to explore the forgotten byways of the concerto repertoire need not hesitate.*

*Copyright © 2007 Graham Williams and SA-CD.net*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 5 in E-Flat Major (Cherubini-Quartett).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Schubert's arpeggione sonata (and some other things) here transcribed for guitar and cello. Really wonderful performance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SimonNZ said:


> Is that Rosa Luxemburg in your avatar, COAG?


Yes she is! I had considered having her as my avatar a while back but only remembered that I intended that just today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Spending the evening with one of my favourite operas.










This is so...English. The epitome of Englishness.


----------



## jim prideaux

Daphnis and Chloe 'opening up' after such a long time......thanks to PetrB for his recommends......Vaneyes...is Myaskovsky not just the best kept secret?..I ended up on Tuesday banging on at a former colleague about the 27th symphony when I met him in a supermarket!

alternating classical and other forms of music is working big style......Nick Drake followed by Haitink conducting Mahler 5 this afternoon.......


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Sleeping Beauty: Piano Version*









I love Pletnev's piano treatment of _Sleeping Beauty_. The amount of control he brings to his performance is most impressive.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755): Cello Sonata in E Minor, Op.26, No.4a

Brandywine Baroque: Douglas McNames, cello -- Karen Flint, harpsichord -- Vivian Barton Dozor, cello continuo


----------



## Weston

Interesting. It's hard to find anything except flute oriented music from Boismortier - not that his flute music isn't superb. ^^^


----------



## Vasks

*Lutoslawski - Mini-Overture (Meridian Arts Ens/Channel)
Valen - Symphony #2 (Ceccato/Simax)
Nordgren - Violin Concerto #2 (The Segerstams/BIS)*


----------



## bejart

Anton Albrechtsberger (1729-?): Divertimento in F Major

Maria Zsiri Szabo, violin -- Gyorgy Deri, cello -- Alajos H. Zovathi, double bass


----------



## Andolink

*Gabriel Pierné*: _Trois pieces en trio_ (1938); _Voyages au pays du Tendre_ (1935); 
_Variations libre et final, Op. 51_ (1933)
Luxembourg Philharmonic Soloists









*Gabriel Pierné*: _Pieces formant suite de concert, Op. 40_ (1903?)
Laurent Wagschal, piano


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Concerto in E Flat, Op.70

Leos Svarovsky leading the Prague Philharmonia -- Jan Novotny, piano


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Cello sonatas 
Johann Sebastian Bach - Cello Sonata in G
By Pierre Fournier [cello], Wilhelm Backhaus [cello], on Decca


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Requiem
Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 4

















Closed Friday night with Verdi's Requiem, half sleeping and occasionally woken up by loud passages. Now starting my Saturday morning with coffee and Handel.


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schubert*: _String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804_
Quatuor Terpsycordes


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 71 No. 3 in E-Flat Major (Kodály Quartet).


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 5163

L'Archibudelli: Vera Beths and Lucy van Dael, violins -- Jurgen Kussmaul and Gijs Beths, violas -- Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge - Orchestral Works CD 4*

*Rebus, H 191* (1940)
*Allegro Moderato* (fragment from an intended String Symphony), H 192 (1940-41; last 21 bars orchestrated by its editor Dr. A Pople, in the 1970s)
*Lament for Catherine* (for string orchestra), H 117 (1915)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox

*Oration (Concerto Elegaico)*, H 180 (1929-30)
Alban Gerhardt, 'cello; BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox

*A Prayer* (for chorus and orchestra), H 140 (1916-18)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox; BBC National Chorus of Wales, Adrian Partigan

The summary below analyses the works and performances better than I can, but my subjective experience is of a powerful, sombre programme of understated but masterful orchestral works, painted mostly in tones of austere grey. The composer's trade-marks are on every piece. I went through the disc twice today. I knew by reputation the later orchestral works, and I know the Lament well, but 'A Prayer' was a major surprise, an excellent and moving setting of words by St Thomas à Kempis.



> Chandos's estimable Frank Bridge series reaches Volume 4. Rebus, Bridge's last completed work, unheard by its composer, is a brilliant 'overture', one witty, deft and burgeoning, scored with variety and clarity...its open-air, occasionally doubtful, sometimes extravagant mix of ideas makes for timeless and profitable listening. This is Rebus's CD debut, and Richard Hickox is a sympathetic advocate.
> 
> One or two fortissimos are a little strident in Rebus, but balance is impeccable in the half-hour Oration, in which Alban Gerhardt once again proves to be not only a superb musician and cellist but also a really committed advocate for works 'on the fringe'. He gives a gripping account of the solo part in this First War-inspired piece completed in 1930 - Gerhardt and Hickox make the strongest possible case for this "outcry against the futility of war" (to quote from Paul Hindmarsh's booklet note). Oration is not a rallying call; rather it is an intense and private expression of grief and anger, often beautiful if weighed-down in sorrow. The cello's role is not the 'traditional' concerto solo; it's more the burdened medium of the human soul. Whether in rumination or macabre dexterity, it's the message of the music - the final pages seem to offer some degree of hope - rather than the virtuosity of the soloist that is important. Bridge's haunting, haunted, somewhat exorcised vision of conflict is here given a reading that, for this listener at least, finally makes something compelling of it.
> 
> War and the specific World hostilities that engulfed Bridge's consciousness also inhabit Lament, written in response to the sinking of the Lusitania in 1915 and the loss of Catherine, aged 9, and her family. Bridge's poignancy is threaded through this short elegy for strings, one simple but eloquently effective in dealing with futile loss. A Prayer is also from this time, its orchestration not completed until 1918. It has a Vaughan Williams-like 'music for the people' aura, one tailored to amateur choral societies, one with broad appeal in the directness of the expression. There are some glorious passages, sung and played here with exultation and dedication.
> 
> The Allegro moderato, probably the first movement of a symphony for string orchestra, its final bars completed by editor Anthony Pople, is, like Rebus, another example of Bridge's distillation of essentials. There's also powerful, even urgent communication (although I do wonder if Hickox undervalues the 'moderato' of Bridge's tempo marking) that searches through the forward-flow of ideas. A valuable piece for showing us where Bridge had reached when he laid down his pen for the last time - 10 January 1941.
> (Classical Source.com)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Lucia Popp: "Non Piu di Fiori," Mozart*






Utterly delightful shafts of light for being indoors on such a gloriously, summery, Southern Calfornian morning. . . at work.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

We do what we can.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Jurowski


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825): Duo in E Major, Op.4, No.1

Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Jody Leskowitz, viola


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fifth Symphony, second movement. I like the heavy drama Tennstedt employs, but I like the Karajan/BPO more.









I like Tennstedt's moulding of _"Der Abscheid_" from _Das Lied von der Erde_; but, with all due respect to Baltha's great singing, only Dame Janet's singing on the Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra can reduce me to absolute saline-rubble.


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn, String Quartets, Op. 20.
Tátrai Quartet.

One of Haydn's greatest quartet sets performed by a group justifiably famous for its Haydn interpretations.


----------



## Vaneyes

Samplings for *Bliss* birthday (1891), and *Chavez * death day (1978).

The *Bliss* rec. is more of a historical document. The performances are good, but sound ('55 to '60) is mediocre.

The* Chavez* rec (with *Moncayo* and* Zyman*) is worth checking out. First-rate 2013 production by Cedille.
















*

Chavez/Moncayo/Zyman* review:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Aug13/Chavez_PC_CDR90000140.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> Daphnis and Chloe 'opening up' after such a long time......thanks to PetrB for his recommends......*Vaneyes...is Myaskovsky not just the best kept secret?..I ended up on Tuesday banging on at a former colleague about the 27th symphony when I met him in a supermarket!*
> 
> alternating classical and other forms of music is working big style......Nick Drake followed by Haitink conducting Mahler 5 this afternoon.......


We have to be careful. My touting of *Nono* sent his CD prices through the roof.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Brioschi (ca. 1700-1750?): Symphony in B Flat

Vanni Moretto conducting the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Spending the evening with one of my favourite operas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so...English. The epitome of Englishness.


Well, since you're in the mood, try some *George Formby*.


----------



## Vaneyes

For this "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement, *Brahms* Symphony 2. The Berlin Philharmonic is conducted by Kemo Sabe (1964).


----------



## Novelette

Liszt: Die Glocken des Strassburger Münsters, S6/R482 -- Miklós Szabó: Budapest Symphony Orchestra & Hungarian State Radio and Television Chorus

^ I have been waiting a long time for this recording. _"That banner with the strange device, Excelsior!"_

Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini, Op. 23 -- John Nelson: Orchestre National de France

Haydn: Symphony #42 in D, H 1/42 -- Patrick Gallois: Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 47 -- Leonidas Kavakos; Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Moulinie: Airs de Cour -- Gérard Lesne: Il Seminario Musicale

Cherubini: Chant sur la Mort de Haydn


----------



## SeptimalTritone

So, Per Norgard is really good. I listened to his last two symphonies (7 and 8) and it's really complex in sound color but never harsh or pointless... he's very good at telling a focused and engaging linear narrative. A first-rate composer!










And for more quiet and subdued music, check out Tristan Murail. His recent large choral work Les Sept Paroles is very dark, but in a thoughtful way. And Urban Legends (purely instrumental) is... wow I really like it. Similarly dark and thoughtful, but more... urban!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Rozsa-rama*









Violin Concerto, last movement.









Piano Concerto, first and last movements.









Entrance to Baghdad harbor cue.


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): String Quartet in D Major, Op.13, No.1

Pleyel Quartet of Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Milena Schuster, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Ives

Complete Songs*, volume 2 (1894 - 1910)
Performers as per CD cover
[Albany Music Distribution, rec. 1991]

Second instalment, full of fine songs. Ives is the young sportsman on the left.


----------



## brotagonist

Brahms' Symphony 2 by Klemperer/Philharmonia









Since it's on the same disc, I'll listen to Symphony 3, too


----------



## LancsMan

*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess* Willard White, Cynthia Haymon, Daymon Evans, The Glyndebourne Chorus, The London Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI








Packed full of memorable melodies, and that certain Gershwin magic. This recording of the Glyndebourne production is great entertainment.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> Well, since you're in the mood, try some *George Formby*.


Ay, t'Classical Music o't'theatres and music halls o't'North!


----------



## mirepoix

Prokofiev's 5th in the company of a few glasses of wine and ^^^^"...my little stick of Blackpool rock"









Also - yes, my desk is a mess. No, I don't care.


----------



## KenOC

Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in D minor. Luigi means business here.


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Sonatas no. 1 in Dm, no 2 in A, no. 3 in E-flat
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi









Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet in Cm#, opus 131. String Quartet in E-flat, opus 74 "Harp." String Quartet in Cm, opus 132.
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)









Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Sonata 3 & Partitas 2, 3 BWV 1004 1005 1006
By Isabelle Faust [violin], on Harmonia Mundi









Evening opera:

Giuseppe Verdi - La forza del Destino
By Renata Tebaldi [soprano], Mario del Monaco [tenor], Ettore Bastianini [bass], Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli [dir.], on Membran (1955)


----------



## bejart

Joseph Franz Xaver Stalder (1725-1765): Symphony No.2 in G Major

Howard Griffiths leading the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 17 No. 4 in C minor (The Aeolian String Quartet).

On Youtube: 




So far, this quartet is my favourite in the Op. 17 set - the 1st movement has excellent melodies and dynamic variety. Haydn keeps the high quality standard set by this movement throughout the quartet, imo.


----------



## Haydn man

I am still discovering most of Mahler and I currently listening to the Adagio of the 10th symphony with great enjoyment


----------



## Sonata

Sonatas for oboe & piano and bassoon & piano by Poulenc and Saint Saens. It was a complete impulse buy, made without listening to but one 30 second clip of sample music. Because I happened to be in the middle of a downloading spree and adored Saint Saens piano concertos. Turns out it was a fine impulse buy indeed, I'm really enjoying this! Oh and my first experience with Poulenc although Dialogues des Carmelites is on my "soon to play" list


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 79 "The Lord God is a sun and shield"

For the Feast of the Reformation - Leipzig, 1725

Karl Ristenpart, cond. (1950)

and

Gunther Ramin, cond. (1950)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sonata said:


> Sonatas for oboe & piano and bassoon & piano by Poulenc and Saint Saens. It was a complete impulse buy, made without listening to but one 30 second clip of sample music. Because I happened to be in the middle of a downloading spree and adored Saint Saens piano concertos. Turns out it was a fine impulse buy indeed, I'm really enjoying this! Oh and my first experience with Poulenc although Dialogues des Carmelites is on my "soon to play" list


Speaking of Saint Saens, he has three late woodwind sonatas (oboe, clarinet, and bassoon). My favorite is probably the clarinet one, but do check out all three!


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): String Quartet No.8 in C Major, Op.29, No.2

New Budapest Quartet: András Kiss and Ferenc Balogh, violins -- László Bársony, viola -- Károly Botvay, cello


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Roger Norrington directing the Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Benjamin Britten

String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94*
The Britten Quartet, [Collins Classics, rec. 1991]

I've been listening so much to Britten's first teacher, Bridge, that I've been encouraged to dig out my few Britten recordings. I'd forgotten how good these quartets are, and I must get to know Britten's music better.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 47892
> 
> 
> Fifth Symphony, second movement. I like the heavy drama Tennstedt employs, but I like the Karajan/BPO more.


I thought I was a minority for liking Karajan Mahler 5. Haven't heard it in a while though so not sure how it sounds compared to my recent addition of Boulez and Tennstedt.

Stopped by used bookstore and found more operas to listen this evening.

















Jenufa is going to take time. There is nothing to complain about but not an easy listeninng piece. The only other work I know of Janacek is string quartets - very good.

I'm looking forward to Aida, my first listen. I would expect to hear some familiar tunes there. Levine, previously I thought was a boring interpreter, is certainly a great conductor of operas. He is slowly gaining status on my list of conductors.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Nothing or no one will replace Maria Callas... but Sutherland comes damn close... and her singing in the early 1960's was brilliant. And Carlo Bergonzi and Robert Merrill!


----------



## SimonNZ

"Lamentations of the Renaissance" - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## aleazk

Before:

-Stravinsky: Dumbarton Oaks; Tango.

Now:

-Debussy: Études.


----------



## PetrB

*for fans of Ravel, or consummate pianism, or consummate musicianship, or all three*

for fans of Ravel, or consummate pianism, or consummate musicianship, or all three

Monique Haas ~ Ravel; complete solo piano music


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruckner's Symphony No.2 - Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Chin: Rocaná
Montreal Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nagano









And, because for some reason bits of it were going through my head earlier,
Stravinsky: Cantata
Adrienne Albert, mezzo, Alexander Young, tenor, Gregg Smith Singers, Columbia Chamber Ensemble, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 17 No. 5 in G Major (Buchberger Quartet).

On Youtube: 




String Quartet Op. 17 No. 6 in D Major (The Aeolian String Quartet).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is the most thrilling Petrushka I have heard in a long time


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Study Of Love: French Songs And Motets Of The 14th Century" - Gothic Voices


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms - Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 73
Max Reger - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, Op. 132*
Karl Böhm, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra [DG, rec. 1956, mono]

Brahms #2 for the Saturday symphony thread this weekend. Quite an enjoyable diversion from my normal fare. The interesting Reger work is typical of that composer, complex and contrapuntal.


----------



## Jeff W

For the Saturday Symphonies thread: Brahms' Symphony No. 2, Variations on a Theme (Not) by Joseph Haydn and the Tragic Overture. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra.









Georg Solti leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in Mahler's Symphony No. 5.

On Now: This week's Symphonycast.

The China Philharmonic Orchestra led by Long Yu from this year's BBC Proms. The program is as follows:

ELGAR: Military March, "Pomp and Circumstance" Op. 39.4

TCHAIKOVSKY: Fantasy-Overture "Romeo and Juliet"

LISZT: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major

QIGANG CHEN: Joie eternelle

MUSSORGSKY (arr. Ravel): Pictures at an Exhibition

The soloist in the Liszt Piano Concerto is Hoachen Zhang and the soloist on trumpet in 'Joie eternelle' is Alison Balsom.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/07/28/


----------



## Bas

The cantata for this sunday and the ones that are surrounding it on this disc:

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 12 Weinen, Klagen, Zorgen, Zagen, *BWV 54 Wiederstehe doch die Sünde*, BWV 162 Ach ich sehe, itzt, fa ich zur Hochzeit gehe, BWV 182 Himmelskönig, sei wilkommen
By Yumiko Kurisu [soprano], Yoshikazu Mera [counter-tenor], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









Now some organ:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Chorale partitas BWV 768, 770, 729, 707, 708, 763, anh II 74, 766, 706, 728, 691, 690, 705, 767 & Sonatas BWV 525 - 530
By Ton Koopman [organ], on Teldec









And I'll continue with the Saturday Symphony listening - on a sunday, sorry guys:

Johannes Brahms - Symphony no. 2
By The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Ricardo Chailly [dir.], on Decca


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Informed, operatic approach to Mozart










Better than stodgy slow romantic versions :lol: but this Mozart certainly won't be to everyone's taste


----------



## Badinerie

Samson et Dalila Saint-Saëns

This has I think, the most wonderful opening music. It eases you into the opera and leads to some fantastic choral work.


----------



## Jeff W

More Brahms for more. I can't get enough of the Second Symphony. Giving it a spin (for as much as iPods spin(the Classic line still uses hard drives!)) along with the Fourth under the baton of Herbert von Karajan who is leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I remember the first time I ever heard this opera. I thought it was so bizarre in sound (which I LOVED) and so ridiculously operatic that I had to go and read the story by Gogol...which again I loved. This is a brilliant and under performed opera! Probably my favourite work by Shostakovich along with his second symphony.


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Jacobs playing Messiaen's Livre du Saint-Sacrement.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Organ Sonata No.3 in D Minor, BWV 527

Helmut Walcha, organ


----------



## Oskaar

*Emil Reesen: Orchestral Works / Bo Holten, Aalborg So*









Polka (From The Contest of the Goddesses)

Greenlandic Folk Music

Trianon: Suite 1

Variations on an overture and theme by Schubert

Agnethe and the Merman

I Walked out on a Summer's Day

Gaucho Suite

Himmerland

Festival March






​
*Emil Reesen (1887-1964) was one of those multi-talented "light music" composers whose works will never get much attention from musical scholars and historians, but who wrote finely-crafted pieces that deserve to be played and enjoyed. Large scale works such as the Schubert Variations (on a theme from the piano four-hand Divertissement on French Motives), the rhapsody Himmerland, or the two delightful suites, are memorably tuneful, inventive, and very well-made. The remaining pieces are all short--you might call them "trifles"--but they are all refreshingly entertaining.*

*--David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another play for:
*

Bridge - Orchestral Works, vol. 3* [Chandos, rec. 2001-5]
*
Coronation March* (1911)
*Summer* (1914) - Tone Poem for Orchestra
*There Is a Willow Grows aslant a Brook* (1927) - Impression for Small Orchestra
*Vignettes de danse* (1938) - for Small Orchestra
*Sir Roger de Coverley* (A Christmas Dance) (1922) - for Large Orchestra
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox

The Coronation March is splendidly oblique and ever-so-slightly ironic. No wonder it wasn't accepted. Bridge's response was reportedly 'Damn!'

*Phantasm* (1931) - Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra
Howard Shelley; BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox

This version points up stylistic links with Debussy and the piano concertos of Ravel and Bartok. Just shows how much Bridge's composition was influenced by what was going on in Europe. No wonder it wasn't etc.


----------



## bejart

Anonymous (arranged by Jerzy Dobrzanski): Viola Concerto in B Flat

Miecyzslaw Nowakowski conducting the Warsaw Chamber Opera Orchestra -- Artur Paciorkiewicz, viola


----------



## Vasks

_A bunch of Bach sonatas_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 6 in F minor (Cherubini-Quartett).


----------



## Andolink

*Gabriel Pierné*: _Piano Quintet in E minor, Op.41_
Piers Lane, piano
Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Blake

Berlin Philharmonic Octet plays Brahms. _String Quintet 1 "Spring."_ And piano trios from Beaux Arts. Lovely.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I remember the first time I ever heard this opera. I thought it was so bizarre in sound (which I LOVED) and so ridiculously operatic that I had to go and read the story by Gogol...which again I loved. This is a brilliant and under performed opera! Probably my favourite work by Shostakovich along with his second symphony.


Yes. I curse those damn communist and the Soviet composer's guild that essentially silenced Shostakovitch's efforts as an operatic composer. The Nose is as outrageous as anything by Stravinsky.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Myaskovsky*: Piano Sonatas, w. McLachlan (rec.1988), Hegedus (rec.1988).








View attachment 47972


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony in B minor "Manfred", op. 58
-The USSR State Symphony/Nathan Rakhlin (1959).


----------



## Rhythm

*Requiem in D minor* | Gabriel Fauré Emmanuel Krivine conducted the Chambre Philharmonique in a library recital hall with Sophie Karthauser, soprano, and baritone, Thomas E. Bauer. The performance included a full chorus on the main level, and three smaller antiphonal vocal ensembles.

I Introït et Kyrie (D minor), mark 1:54 
II Offertoire (B minor), mark 8:40 
III Sanctus (E-flat major), mark 17:10 
IV Pie Jesu (B-flat major), mark 20:58
V Agnus Dei et Lux Aeterna (F major), mark 24:30
VI Libera Me (D minor), mark 30:10
VII In Paradisum (D major), mark 35:31​
*A translation from* *the home page*


> Born under the aegis of Emmanuel Krivine, the Chambre Philharmonique has produced a utopia. A new kind of orchestra consisting of musicians from the best European teams motivated by the same musical desire: the Chambre Philharmonique has generated enthusiastic discovery of a new adventure in the heart of music. With a unique architecture, in which instrumentalists and Chief coexist with the same status, recruitment by cooptation favors affinity. Research for specific projects, the Chambre Philharmonique has become a place of educational and musical exchanges, finding historical instruments and techniques appropriate to selections in the repertoire.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Nothing or no one will replace Maria Callas... but Sutherland comes damn close... and her singing in the early 1960's was brilliant. And Carlo Bergonzi and Robert Merrill!












Agreed.

I was a Sutherland fanatic. . . No, that's not quite right. . . . '_FAN-AT-IC_'-- as least for her late fifties and early sixties _oeuvre_.

For pure musicality and streamlined, silvery-legato-finesse-- I'll chose Sutherland on the Pritchard- just for the mellifluity of timbre and technique. It's gorgeous. I'll listen to it in my house when walking around.

_But._

If I'm closely following along with the libretto, hinging on every word, syllable, and phrase? When I'm concentrating on the dramatic arc of this masterpiece?-- my clear first choice far-and-beyond any _Traviata_ I've ever heard is the '58 Covent Garden with Callas. She brings a drama to Violetta that just crushes me-- no, not in the third act, but rather in the _second_. The high-end polish of the Sutherland isn't there-- but the verisimilitude of a living, flesh-and-blood courtesan who falls in love for the first time in her life-- _is_; in spades.

There are a lot of pieces that move me emotionally. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Obviously. But two performances that always and without fail work their saline-sobbing magic on me that far exceed anything else I listen to are the Kubelik/Baker _Das Lied von der Erde_ ("_Der Abscheid_") and Callas's Violetta from her '58 Covent Garden _Traviata_.

I immensely enjoy Sutherland's singing in this. It's beautiful. I love it.

Callas, however, _slaaaaaaaaays _me-- an aesthetic experience of an entirely different order. _How_ an artist can have such an intellligent and instinctive feel for so many roles is beyond me.


----------



## JACE

NP:










Rachmaninov, Paganini Rhapsody; Shostakovich, Piano Concerto No. 1; Lutoslawski, Paganini Variations / Peter Jablonski (piano), Vladimir Ashkenazy, RPO


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov concerto 3 with Horowitz and Mehta on DVD

The old wizard had lost something in technique but he could still bring it on!


----------



## bejart

Saw an interesting article in the NY Times regarding the Vienna Philharmonic and its distinctive sound. If you didn't see it, its definitely worth a read:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/03/arts/music/what-makes-the-vienna-philharmonic-so-distinctive.html?module=Search&mabReward=relbias%3Aw&_r=0

Now ---
Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Duo in A Minor

Marco Rogliano, violin -- Luca Sanzo, viola


----------



## Mahlerian

Radio broadcast -
Mozart: Symphony No. 18 in F major, K130
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Levine


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Gliere










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Nov11/Gliere_collection_CHAN10679X.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Gliere_CHAN106795X.htm


----------



## Mahlerian

Radio...
Haydn: Symphony No. 6 in D major "Le Matin"
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Mena


----------



## LancsMan

*Poulenc: Piano Works* Pascal Roge on Decca







Charming, if slightly naughty at times, piano music by Poulenc. At times there are hints of Satie, but Poulenc is never as wilfully eccentric, and good taste predominates.

There's a lot to quietly enjoy in this music, and Pascal Roge is first class in this repertoire.


----------



## JACE

NP the Fifth Symphony from this set:










Shostakovich: Symphonies 1-15 & Other Orchestral Works / Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO (Melodiya/BMG)


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Roslavets - Dance of the White Girls (1912)





I like this a lot. What a beautiful piece.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1837-1781): Wind Octet No.2 in E Flat

Carin van Heerden conducting L'Orfeo Blaserensemble


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 9 No. 4 in D minor (Buchberger Quartet).









Probably my favourite quartet from the set.


----------



## LancsMan

*Moeran: Symphony in G minor; Sinfonietta* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by David Lloyd-Jones on Naxos







The 1930's seemed to be a time when English symphonies came thick and fast, from a range of English composers including Vaughan-Williams, Walton and Bax. Here's another English symphony from this era (with a Sinfonietta from the 1940's).

I don't know Moeran at all well - this is my sole disc of his music. Archetypally English, plenty of pastoral meanderings (with some heavy Sibelian overtones in the slow movement). Theres a bit of swagger too in some movements. Very likeable for me. In fact the symphony seems to me more symphonically coherent than the Bax symphonies, but is missing the magical episodes that feature prominently in Bax.

This is a fine performance and recording from Naxos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Wozzeck.*

The good part: It's in English. The bad part: I still can understand only every other word.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 80 "A mighty fortress is our God"

For the Feast of the Reformation - Weimar, 1715 (revised: Leipzig, 1730)

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1990)

and

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond. (1982)


----------



## bejart

Pierre Vachon (1738-1803): String Quartet in A Major, Op.2, No.1

Paris String Trio with Edouardo Popa on 2nd violin: Charles Frey, violin -- Michel Michalakakos, viola -- Jean Grout, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 82.*

I have an iTunes gift card and can't decide what to get. I'm trying Bernstein's Haydn out.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arnold Schönberg

Kammersymphonie Nr. 1
Gurrelieder
Verklärte Nacht op. 4*
Chailly, Deutsche SO Berlin, Members of the Royal Concertgebouw Orch., Jerusalem, Dunn, Fassbaender, Becht, 
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir, Düsseldorf Städtischer Musikvereins Chorus

[Decca, 1990]

As I pack to go to Prague with Mrs. Vox for the next 10 days. My netbook and headphones and flac files are coming with me though!


----------



## SimonNZ

"Cypriot Advent Antiphons c.1390" - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## LancsMan

*Shostakovich: String Quartets 1-3* Emerson String Quartet on DG








Does the cover (Shostakovich looking characteristically miserable) say it all? Well there quite a bit of angst in the music - but that's not the whole story. I'm listening to the first disc of the Emerson's quartet's complete Shostakovich quartet series.

When it comes to twentieth century string quartet cycles is there any competition with Shostakovich other than the Bartok? As absolute music I'm going to have to put the Bartok quartets ahead of the Shostakovich, but as works of the human spirit I really think the Shostakovich quartets are their equal.

Aren't these works superior to the symphonies? Here Shostakovich was off the public stage and didn't have to cowtow to the authorities in quite the same way.

In these first three quartets we start off in 1938 with an apparently naïve and simple quartet. No.2 that follows is one written during the war (1944) and appears rather more ambitious and dramatic. No. 3 dates from 1946 and is inspired by the devastating war experience as felt by ordinary Russians. Powerful stuff. It starts almost light hearted and quirky, but quickly darker elements intrude. By the third of the five movements the music has turned savage.

These fine performances were recorded live at the Aspen Music Festival. Minimal audience noise save for the deserved applause.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 2, Sol Gabetta on the big fiddle. A haunting work.


----------



## bejart

Turnaboutvox says:
"... As I pack to go to Prague with Mrs. Vox for the next 10 days."

Ohhhh, How I envy you.

Now ---
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No.8 in D Major

Lev Markiz conducting the Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam


----------



## opus55

Brahms: 8 Pieces, Op. 76










Great evening music after organizing my room with a new rug and CD case.


----------



## Blancrocher

Milhaud, Creation du Monde (Bernstein cond.); Lutoslawski, Cello Concerto (Rostropovich with the composer conducting); Shosty's op. 87 (Nikolayeva; 1987)


----------



## JACE

*Karl Böhm - Great Conductors of the 20th Century*
Disc 1 - Bruckner: Symphony No. 8, with the WDR SO Köln


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Cantata BWV 80 "A mighty fortress is our God"
> 
> For the Feast of the Reformation - Weimar, 1715 (revised: Leipzig, 1730)
> 
> Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1990)
> 
> and
> 
> Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond. (1982)


My favorite Bach cantata! Well, I suppose I haven't heard them all. I keep listening to this one over and over. It features some crazy near dissonances throughout - a mighty fortress of sound.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I then started listening to Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_ performed by Boulez... but I just couldn't get into it. I doubt it was Debussy. More like the fact that Boulez rarely works for me outside of Modernist music. I'll give the opera another spin tomorrow or later this week... in the great musty old Ernest Ansermet performance.

Now:


----------



## Brad

Much new exciting music for me:

Bruckner's Third Symphony came up when I googled "Bruckner heroic symphony" so I decided to give it a try. I have listened to the whole thing twice and, as I have never given Bruckner any time before, I was blown away. Any suggestions for the next one I should listen to?









I discovered a new favorite on YouTube, Rodion Shchedrin. I have never understood music this late, and now I realize I've been missing out.


----------



## Weston

*Myaskovsky: Symphony No.17 In G Sharp Minor, Op.41*
Evgeny Svetlanov / Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra









Trying out some Myaskovsky since a few others have raved about him -- also the album was on sale. On first listen I'd say it's a fine addition to my collection. It's understandably on the extreme conservative side, but there's nothing wrong with that. I enjoyed the second movement, Lento Assai - Andantino (Ma Non Troppo), the most.

But seriously, G# minor? I bet the orchestra loves him.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Weston, if you can, give this one a listen:


----------



## Weston

^^Thank you. I've found it on both Spotify and Amazon, so maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I then started listening to Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_ performed by Boulez... but I just couldn't get into it. I doubt it was Debussy. More like the fact that Boulez rarely works for me outside of Modernist music. I'll give the opera another spin tomorrow or later this week... in the great musty old Ernest Ansermet performance.


I thought his Ring cycle was very good, actually. I haven't heard his Pelleas, but I love his other Debussy, both for Sony and DG.

But that's a matter of taste, surely. My real question is...by what standard is Pelleas et Mellesande _not_ modernist music????

Anyway...

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to the Alexander String Quartet with Toby Appel and David Requiro performing Brahms Sextets and Quintets. Not a bad performance by any means but the production lacks depth of sound. It's not easy to distinguish each player. Still enjoyable overall though.


----------



## Alypius

Takemitsu and his mentors / inspirations:










(^Still absorbing this quite remarkable new arrival)

Messieaen: Des canyons aux étoiles










Debussy: La mer


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Quartetto Italiano Brahms string quartets 1-3, in C minor, A minor, and B flat major.

On this youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/MusicaFabrizio/videos

These are quite different in spirit from his other chamber works: they are much more exploratory and thoughtful. The A minor is perhaps the most direct and driven, and the B flat major is probably the most dreamy and contemplative, but they are all unique and very worthwhile. I enjoyed all three.

One thing these quartets make clear: Schoenberg definitely had a Brahmsian spirit. Indeed, as people have been talking about on this forum recently, Schoenberg carried the German tradition: compare his string quartets with the above Brahms ones!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Impromptus Op. 142 (Martijn van den Hoek).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though Rautavaara certainly has his own voice, there is no doubt in my mind that he is Siblelius's spiritual heir, which could be why I like his music so much. Rautavaara, conjures up a vast array of gorgeous sonorities in these two works from 1995 (the symphony) and 1978 (Angels and Visitations).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
Sir John Barbirolli & the New Philharmonia

A wonderful recording and an impressive performance by the Philharmonia. Barbirolli living up to to Vaughan Williams' complimentary title of 'Glorious John'.

For me, Tennstedt is king when it comes to Mahler but at present Barbirolli makes a convincing argument for second place, edging just ahead of Klemperer, Kubelik, Abbado and Bernstein in that order. That is not to criticise the the others - rather personal preference. The separation is tight and the order can fluctuate depending on mood - though Tennstedt alway remains my first choice and Barbirolli hangs in the top 3 (his Berliner Philharmoniker 9th is simply phenomenal).

I must admit, listening to this makes me wish Otto Klemperer recorded this piece with the Philharmonia... Or at all...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Our cat Lulu died, so in this time of mourning I am listening to a requiem by one of my favourite Finns.










Ir is extremely beautiful and heartfelt, something about listening to a Requiem or any other Elegy or music written in the memory of someone who had died seems so much more powerful than it usually would when listening for pleasure.


----------



## Andolink

I've been surveying a lot of the late chamber music of *Gabriel Pierné* over the past week and while there's much that is intensely beautiful, nothing, IMO, quite approaches the gorgeousness of the _Sonata for Cello and Piano in F-sharp minor, Op. 46_.


----------



## SimonNZ

I'm very sorry to hear about your cat, COAG. Do you have a picture you'd be willing to share?

playing now:










Alexander Agricola works - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Andolink

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
> Sir John Barbirolli & the New Philharmonia
> 
> A wonderful recording and an impressive performance by the Philharmonia. Barbirolli living up to to Vaughan Williams' complimentary title of 'Glorious John'.
> 
> For me, Tennstedt is king when it comes to Mahler but at present Barbirolli makes a convincing argument for second place, edging just ahead of Klemperer, Kubelik, Abbado and Bernstein in that order. That is not to criticise the the others - rather personal preference. The separation is tight and the order can fluctuate depending on mood - though Tennstedt alway remains my first choice and Barbirolli hangs in the top 3 (his Berliner Philharmoniker 9th is simply phenomenal).
> 
> I must admit, listening to this makes me wish Otto Klemperer recorded this piece with the Philharmonia... Or at all...


If you haven't yet heard Thomas Sanderling's recording of the 6th with the St. Petersburg Philharmonic (on a VERY hard to find disc from Real Sound), you need to. You just might find your rankings a bit upset by it. That this recording languishes in OOP oblivion is a real crime!


----------



## Jeff W

On now is Georg Solti conducting the Chicago Symphony in Mahler's Symphony No. 7.









Switching gears now. Mendelssohn's Piano Sextet and the Octet in E flat major. Dalia Ouziel plays piano, Gil Sharon the violin, Ron Ephrat and Liisa Tammien the violas, Alexander Hulshoff the cello and Jean Sassen the double bass in the Sextet and the Amati String Orchestra plays the Octct.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Brilliant opera, I think it gets unjustly criticised. The score is especially brilliant, I would love to see a production of this.


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtedhude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in C Major, BuxWV 266

John Holloway and Ursala Weiss, violins -- Jaap ter Linden and Mogesn Rasmussen, violas -- Lars Ulrike Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## Andolink

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 12_
Eroica Quartet









*Johannes Brahms*: _8 Pieces for Piano, Op. 76_
Adam Laloum, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the currently <sigh> 'overcast' climes of Southern California, but bringing the sun out in full force with Klemperer's glorious rondo movement from _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_. One would scarcely imagine Klemperer is at the helm in this performance as the reading is so sprightly and vivacious.


----------



## realdealblues

Finished a few more from the big Bernstein box:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

View attachment 48009


Leonard Bernstein/Concertgebouw Orchestra

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16 (Arranged for String Orchestra)

View attachment 48010


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

The Amnesty International Concert 1976
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5, Piano Concerto No. 4 & Leonore III Overture

View attachment 48011


Leonard Bernstein/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Claudio Arrau


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).









Such a masterpiece. Every time I come back to the symphony, or to any of the London symphonies, it's a refreshment.


----------



## csacks

Monday, a new week, full of work, so I have selected something to provide energy. It will be Beethoven´s String Quartets, by the Amadeus Quartet. A very recommendable set with all of them


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The opening always reminds me of the music from Princess Mononoke. :lol:


----------



## Vasks

_Orchestrations by Respighi, Bantock, Honegger, Elgar, Holst, Schoenberg & others_


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part One "Das Rheingold" in four scenes.
-Tomlinson, Brinkman, Schreibmayer, Clark, Finnie, Johansson, Svenden, et al.
-The Orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival/Daniel Barenboim.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. IX in D Minor.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Carlo Maria Giulini.

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. I in E Major.
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Franz Liszt*
Symphonic Poems "Les Preludes" & "Prometheus."
The London Philharmonic/Sir George Solti.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
> Sir John Barbirolli & the New Philharmonia
> 
> A wonderful recording and an impressive performance by the Philharmonia. Barbirolli living up to to Vaughan Williams' complimentary title of 'Glorious John'.


Yes! I only heard Barbirolli's M6 for the first time recently. I think it's already become my very favorite recording of this symphony.



AClockworkOrange said:


> For me, Tennstedt is king when it comes to Mahler but at present Barbirolli makes a convincing argument for second place, edging just ahead of Klemperer, Kubelik, Abbado and Bernstein in that order. That is not to criticise the the others - rather personal preference. The separation is tight and the order can fluctuate depending on mood - though Tennstedt alway remains my first choice and Barbirolli hangs in the top 3 (his Berliner Philharmoniker 9th is simply phenomenal).


I've not heard all of the recordings in Tennstedt's cycle. But among the few that I've heard, his M5 (live, LPO) and his M8 (studio) are phenomenal.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Barbirolli's Sibelius Second, prompted by the Barbirolli-love above.










I actually don't own Barbirolli's full Sibelius cycle with the Halle Orchestra -- only a Seraphim release of the Second (with Finlandia & Valse triste).

But I couldn't find a pic of that particular CD.


----------



## Cosmos

Started my day with coffee and Brahms' 2nd


----------



## realdealblues

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1

View attachment 48015


Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to Barbirolli's Sibelius Second, prompted by the Barbirolli-love above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't own Barbirolli's full Sibelius cycle with the Halle Orchestra -- only a Seraphim release of the Second (with Finlandia & Valse triste).
> 
> But I couldn't find a pic of that particular CD.











Have you heard Barbirolli's Sibelius II from the early sixties with the Royal Philharmonic?

Pretty exhilarating; and it sounds awesome, as Charles Gerhardt produced it and the legendary Decca sound engineer K.E. Wilkinson finessed it.

I like it a lot more than Barbirolli's Halle endeavor, myself.


----------



## millionrainbows

Saint Saens, piano concertos. Excellent! And I thought that all the City of Birmingham was good for was lunch counter confrontations, fire hoses, and police dogs!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

All Schwarzkopf cues.









Entire disc.

_Oh my God _did the morning weather suddenly clear up! It's absolutely summery-azure-hot-_gorgeous_ right now. I'm playing something suitably-appropriate for the occasion. Something sexy, frivolous, and free. I may have to take some time off of work and go to the beach. This is ridiculous. . .

Duchess Elizabeth and Miss Victoria point the way.


----------



## Vasks

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 48018
> 
> 
> Entire disc.


I do enjoy that album


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vasks said:


> I do enjoy that album


I love that you do! _ ;D_

A TC friend told me about it and I just fell in love with it_ instantly_.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Impromptus Op. 142 No. 3; No. 4 (Martijn van den Hoek).


----------



## Mahlerian

Hindemith: String Quartet No. 6 in E-flat
Amar Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

PetrB said:


> for fans of Ravel, or consummate pianism, or consummate musicianship, or all three
> 
> Monique Haas ~ Ravel; complete solo piano music


It sounds good, but I question some of the interpretations. Compare to others and you will see.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Strugging for a theme on a summer's evening, so, most originally, came up with 'August'. Did manage to get some summer references in, though !
Avramovski(Risto) - Symphony 'Summer' 



Usmanbas(Ilhan) - Concert aria for harp & strings 



Glinka(Mikhail) - Spanish overture 'Summer night in Madrid' 



Udow(Michael) - 'Moon shadows' percussion concerto 



Schoek(Othmar) - Summer night for strings 



Toduta(Sigismund) - Concerto no. 4 for organ & orchestra 




Hope perhaps some of you may like some of the pieces too !


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just listening to Janet Baker's rendition of Elgar's Sea Pictures.


----------



## brotagonist

Among my countless purchases of the last few years, is this gem:










Elliott Carter : String Quartets 1 & 5
Pacifica Quartet

I have had it on twice yesterday, using my trademarked _shotgun listening_ ® approach  By that I mean, I have the music on and listen as attentively as possible, but I don't panic when the mind wanders, as the album will be repeated, in the hope that periods of attention and inattention will cancel out... sort of an aural buckshot cartridge, resulting in a bullseye hit over the course of a few listens. I find this approach to familiarizing myself with music most effective. It's kind of a prepping for a more critical listen, which I did this morning.

A fan of Carter, I had never really been able to place his String Quartets. Today, they really seemed to fit for me, displaying classical Haydnesque, Beethovenian elements, along with modern Berg and Bartók strains. These are entertaining and fascinating works that are beginning to open up for me. I will hear them one last time later today or tomorrow, before filing the disc until next time.

Oh, I see, we had been duped. It is Mahleri*a*n! That poll has vanished. Now I understand


----------



## Cosmos

Just jammed through Hindemith's Kammermusik no. 1


----------



## MagneticGhost

Treasures indeed. Inspired by a recent thread on the Huelgas Ensemble. 
This is wonderful.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Must listen
Roxanna Panufnik's Three Paths to Peace. WORLD ORCHESTRA FOR PEACE - THE 2008 CONCERT FOR PEACE IN JERUSALEM, CONDUCTOR: VALERY GERGIEV

This was recently performed at the Proms. Heard it on the Radio and found it on YouTube also. Great work.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor (The London Haydn Quartet).


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's Alfred Schnittke Week for me - hooraay!!! :cheers:

Currently listening to the Concerto for Piano and Strings (London Sinfonietta/Rozhdestvensky/Postnikova). I prefer Viktoria Postnikova's more strident use of clusters compared to the other recording I have featuring Roland Pontinen (on BIS with the New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra/Lev Markiz), but maybe both approaches are equally valid.

Next up is Cello Concerto no. 1 (USSR Ministry of Culture SO/Rozhdestvensky/Gutman.

I've got over 20 discs of Schnittke's work so I may be gone some time...


----------



## csacks

Bruckner´s 4th, Claudio Abbado and the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, from 1991. My favorite Bruckner´s symphony, the only one where some sunlight may be seen through the dark clouds


----------



## muzik

Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 9.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

csacks said:


> View attachment 48023
> Bruckner´s 4th, Claudio Abbado and the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, from 1991. My favorite Bruckner´s symphony, the only one where some sunlight may be seen through the dark clouds


I'm in the middle of Bruckner's 4th right now (Gunter Wand, Berliner Philharmoniker), taking a breather in between movements. The CD came in the mail today. I love getting packages in the mail, it's like Christmas for me. 










Also, I see you're listening to Abbado. I'm beginning to realize, Claudio Abbado has got to be the most reliable conductor ever, from Beethoven to Brahms to Mahler, etc., you can pretty much rest assured that he's gonna offer a thoughtful, studied but still passionate performance. Some would say he offers "middle of the road" performances but I think he stays true to the music while still adding his personal stamp on the music without intervening.


----------



## Vaneyes

MagneticGhost said:


> Treasures indeed. Inspired by a recent thread on the Huelgas Ensemble.
> This is wonderful.


Thanks for that wallpaper, MG.


----------



## Vaneyes

muzik said:


> Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 9.


And performed by?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Bill Schuman's* birthday (1910).


----------



## Rapide




----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Now listening to Barbirolli's Sibelius Second, prompted by the Barbirolli-love above.
> 
> I actually don't own Barbirolli's full Sibelius cycle with the Halle Orchestra -- only a Seraphim release of the Second (with Finlandia & Valse triste).
> 
> But I couldn't find a pic of that particular CD.


I had Sir John's RPO 2 (Chesky) at one time, but didin't care for it. I think his EMI Halle 2's better. 
FWIW the Philharmonia/HvK (EMI, rec.1960) is my fave.


----------



## muzik

Vaneyes said:


> And performed by?


Apologies for the omission.

Performed by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Paavo Järvi.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A little bit of this before heading off to school


----------



## Vaneyes

muzik said:


> Apologies for the omission.
> 
> Performed by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Paavo Järvi.


No apologies necessary, muzik. Thanks for the info. PJ is rapidly ascending.:tiphat:


----------



## Winterreisender

Stravinsky Rite of Spring


----------



## Vaneyes

*Szymanowski*: Piano Works (solo), w. Anderszewski (rec.2004), MAH (rec.2002).

I'm wearing these CDs out. Different discoveries/hallucinations each time. Maybe it's the Cuba Libres. Haven't had that experience since "A Thousand Stars" w. Kathy Young.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for that wallpaper, MG.


I don't know why they come out so much bigger sometimes than others.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rounding off my evening's listening with Rachmaninov - Aleko - Neeme Jarvi.
Why was Rachmaninov not a more prolific composer of operas. He could have hit the big time


----------



## Vaneyes

Andolink said:


> If you haven't yet heard *Thomas Sanderling's recording of the 6th with the St. Petersburg Philharmonic* (on a VERY hard to find disc from Real Sound), you need to. You just might find your rankings a bit upset by it. That this recording languishes in OOP oblivion is a real crime!


For those interested, a link for St. Pete./T. Sanderling M6 (YT)...






It's okay, but it could be driven harder. There are betters IMO. Such as, Philharmonia/Barbirolli, VPO/Boulez, NYPO/LB (Sony), Cleveland/Szell, to list a few.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 82.*
> 
> I have an iTunes gift card and *can't decide what to get.* I'm trying Bernstein's Haydn out.
> 
> View attachment 47986


Perhaps some of *Corelli's* less-heard works from the Avison Ensemble (Linn) series.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Wozzeck.*
> 
> The good part: It's in English. The bad part: *I still can understand only every other word*.
> 
> View attachment 47983


LOL Post of the Day. Thank you.


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> *Moeran: Symphony in G minor; Sinfonietta* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by David Lloyd-Jones on Naxos
> View attachment 47980
> 
> The 1930's seemed to be a time when English symphonies came thick and fast, from a range of English composers including Vaughan-Williams, Walton and Bax. Here's another English symphony from this era (with a Sinfonietta from the 1940's).
> 
> I don't know Moeran at all well - this is my sole disc of his music. Archetypally English, plenty of pastoral meanderings (with some heavy Sibelian overtones in the slow movement). Theres a bit of swagger too in some movements. Very likeable for me. In fact the symphony seems to me more symphonically coherent than the Bax symphonies, but is missing the magical episodes that feature prominently in Bax.
> 
> This is a fine performance and recording from Naxos.


That's a good start. Also from Naxos, I'd add Cello Concerto, w. Johnston/Falletta, and String Quartets, String Trio, w. Maggini Qt.:tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

From just a couple or so hours ago ...

*Live from the Proms​*
*RVW* - Tallis Fantasia

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 9

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Donald Runnicles

Breathtaking stuff ... 

Especially w/r/t Mahler 9, it truly is an _experience_ to hear/see this performed live. You really get a sense for the intricacy of the man's writing -- good golly he was good. The absolutely manic ending to the Rondo-Burleske really gets the heart pounding -- and then the adagio begins, and it just feels like each note on those strings resonate in completely new way. The fade away ending is just gorgeous, with those isolated instruments carrying those last strands of sound throughout such an enormous hall ... truly wonderful.


----------



## Bas

Yesterday evening:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 20 in Dm
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado [dir.], on Deutsche Grammophone









Right now:

Alfred Brendel playing Schubert's Drei Klavierstücke (via youtube, but I'll soon buy the disc!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by Shilmarilion. Runnicles is a hot commodity at the moment.

*Bruckner*: Symphony 8, w. BBC Scottish SO/Runnicles (RAH, August 3, 2012).


----------



## Guest

For sheer all-out viciousness, this version is hard to beat. Sonically, it's a bit raw, but maybe that adds to the intensity. Mine is the JVC version, so the cover is different (couldn't find an image).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 81 "Jesus sleeps, what hope is there for me?"

For the 4th Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1724

Sigiswald Kuijken, cond. (2008)

and

Karl Richter, cond. (1972)

There's no reason this shouldn't be as popular as the two big favorites on the catalogue numbers either side of it.

(And seriously, Accent, that's a terrible cover for a lovely performance)


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: PC 5, w. Gulda/VPO/Szell (1966).


----------



## Mahlerian

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, "Reformation"
London Symphony orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## csacks

Winterreisender said:


> Stravinsky Rite of Spring


I love Boulez directing Stravinsky, I think he is one of those able to squeeze its energy. Probably Antal Dorati also does, and I listened a very good version by Esa Pekka Salonen. Just on Friday, I bought a version for 2 pianos, with Daniel Barenboim and Marta Argerich. Mind blowing


----------



## aleazk

csacks said:


> I love Boulez directing Stravinsky, I think he is one of those able to squeeze its energy. Probably Antal Dorati also does, and I listened a very good version by Esa Pekka Salonen. Just on Friday, I bought a version for 2 pianos, with Daniel Barenboim and Marta Argerich. Mind blowing


Tomorrow, Argerich and Barenboim will be playing that version of Stravinsky's Rite at the Teatro Colón in Bs.As. If you have the money, you can still catch a plane


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## SimonNZ

"Music For A King: The Winchester Troper" - Discantus


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Paisiello (1741-1816): Piano Concerto No.4 in G Minor

Gennaro Cappabianca conducting the Collegium Phliharmonium Chamber Orchestra -- Francesco Nicolosi, piano









The 2nd movement 'Largo' is hauntingly beautiful ---


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


> Tomorrow, Argerich and Barenboim will be playing that version of Stravinsky's Rite at the Teatro Colón in Bs.As. If you have the money, you can still catch a plane













April in Berlin

http://www.theguardian.com/music/mu...-argerich-two-musical-legends-share-the-stage

June in Lugano (Martha w. Akane Sakai)






Last night in Buenos Aires

http://www.buenosairesherald.com/ar...im-make-year’s-highlight-at-the-colón-theatre

Tomorrow in Buenos Aires

http://www.teatrocolon.org.ar/en/stellar-subscription/martha-argerich-a-daniel-barenboim-piano-duo

iTunes

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/mozart-schubert-stravinsky/id899105628?ign-mpt=uo=4

Video (post production)

http://www.euroarts.com/artikel/production/production/

Preview


----------



## aleazk

Great preview! now I want to go there! so close yet so far away...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets.*

I'm finally on the last disc of this set. I usually don't take this long, but some things need time.


----------



## GreenMamba

Gesualdo Madrigals for 5 voices (selections from Books III through VI)

Christie/Les Arts Florissants.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Je voy le bon tens venir" - Les Musiciens de Saint-Julien


----------



## Sid James

*Gluck* _Don Juan: Complete Ballet_
*Handel*
_Ariodante: Overture, Sinfonia Pastorale, Ballo
Il Pastor Fido: March (Hunting Scene)_
- Academy of St. Martin in the Fields under Neville Marriner with harpsichord continuo by Simon Preston (Gluck) and Colin Tilney (Handel) (Decca Eloquence)

*Gluck's Don Juan* is easy listening overall, but it has its share of Sturm und Drang too. The final act is the equivalent of a horror movie score, the trumpets and horns come in for the first time, floating over these agitated strings. Its much like Vivaldi's storm music.

Speaking to that, a movement of the third act has exactly the same tune as the finale Boccherini's _Guitar Quintet "Fandango." _A bit of Spanish colour is appropriate for our favourite libertine, I think. I hope he meets some hot chicks down in hell.

The* Handel *coupling provides some nice *ballet music*, written for a Parisian dance ballet group that visited London just as Handel needed it. He inserted these dance numbers into existing operas to woo back crowds, since a rival opera company poached his star singers.










*Borodin* _String Quartets 1 and 2_
- Fitzwillian String Quartet (Decca Eloquence)

Over to a first listen to these. They're quite different, *#1* being more contrapuntal and Baroque, *#2* (with the well known _*Nocturne*_) more flowing, melodic and even prototypically Impressionist. Its said to have influenced Ravel, and the final movement has the same question and answer scenario to Beethoven's Op. 135. A joy to listen to both.










*Mahler *_Symphony #10 (completion by Deryck Cooke)_
- Melbourne SO under Mark Wigglesworth, live at Victorian Arts Centre, 2008 (ABC Classics)

A return to this after over a year, probably more.

As with the 9th symphony, *Mahler 10* uses unifying devices, such as the massive tone clusters coming towards the end of the first movement rebounding in the middle of the finale. There's plenty of thematic links here amongst the plethora of sounds, but its less a linear journey and more an experience. Different every time, and the five movement structure with the Purgatorio as pivot makes me think of Beethoven's late quartets too.

The bass drum's sudden entry in the final movement gets me by surprise every time, then comes that wildly contrasting flute solo, soaring to the heights from the depths.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 48016
> 
> 
> Have you heard Barbirolli's Sibelius II from the early sixties with the Royal Philharmonic?
> 
> Pretty exhilarating; and it sounds awesome, as Charles Gerhardt produced it and the legendary Decca sound engineer K.E. Wilkinson finessed it.
> 
> I like it a lot more than Barbirolli's Halle endeavor, myself.


Yes, I agree. The Halle recording is very fine, but the Royal PO disc is even _more_ persuasive.

But I only have the Royal PO recording on vinyl -- in the big Reader's Digest box. Can't listen to it "on the go."

Eventually, I'll get round to getting Baribolli's Second with the RPO on CD. I think it's been issued on Testament too, along with Chesky. Or am I mis-remembering?


----------



## dgee

The expressionist Webern (Six Pieces for Orchestra) and the effusively expressive Webern (those Cantatas!) - Boulez set all the way

Then some more Boulez- some Notations for Orchestra. This recording fell off the back of digital truck so to speak, so I don't know the performers, but it's super good and live. I think I'd heard bad Notations before and hadn't really been intersted in the work, but this was really enjoyable

Since I have no pictures to accompany this post I thought I'd leave you with this wonderful (but somewhat unfortunate) image









The poor man had shingles, apparently


----------



## Vaneyes

dgee said:


> View attachment 48031


Too cool for words, Pierre.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> I had Sir John's RPO 2 (Chesky) at one time, but didin't care for it. I think his EMI Halle 2's better.
> FWIW the Philharmonia/HvK (EMI, rec.1960) is my fave.


Hmm. I've not heard Karajan's Sibelius.

Aside from Barbirolli, my go-to-guy with Sibelius is Ashkenazy.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> For those interested, a link for St. Pete./T. Sanderling M6 (YT)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay, but it could be driven harder. There are betters IMO. Such as, Philharmonia/Barbirolli, VPO/Boulez, NYPO/LB (Sony), Cleveland/Szell, to list a few.:tiphat:


I'd also add Lenny's DG Sixth to your list...


----------



## sdtom

George Enescu's Isis a symphonic tone poem for female choir and orchestra. This is the second CD of Enescu that I have and I like them both.
Tom


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> JACE: Eventually, I'll get round to getting Baribolli's Second with the RPO on CD. I think it's been issued on Testament too, along with Chesky. Or am I mis-remembering?


"Memory serves you well Obi Wan: the Halle's good but the RPO _is _the master."

(Initially on Chessky on CD and now on Testament as well.)


----------



## JACE

Just received this in the mail today. 










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*

Now listening to Bruckner's First, recorded with the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## aleazk

dgee said:


> View attachment 48031


"_... and if your music is not serial, you will be liquidated! ..._"


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruckner's Symphony No.3 - Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## dgee

For the full effect:


----------



## Weston

*Rheinberger: Trio in A Major for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 112*
Peter Isaacson, violin / Tido Janssen, cello / Stacy Kwak, piano









A predictable and highly accessible work, not necessarily bad, but nothing to gush over either. I enjoyed the second movement for a memorable theme well explored, and also the final movement because I started drifting off to a semi-doze and the music seemed to be having a one sided discussion with me.


----------



## KenOC

aleazk said:


> "_... and if your music is not serial, you will be liquidated! ..._"


I want to do a limerick on that, but can't figure out what rhymes with "serial."


----------



## SimonNZ

"Burial" would seem to follow.


----------



## csacks

aleazk said:


> Tomorrow, Argerich and Barenboim will be playing that version of Stravinsky's Rite at the Teatro Colón in Bs.As. If you have the money, you can still catch a plane


Thanks for the idea. But my girlfriend´s choir have a concert tomorrow too. Jokes beside, I would love to attend, but I cannot this time. Next time


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I don't listen to much opera (I don't even think I've gone through even 5 of them), so this is a change from the usual. Alban Berg's Wozzeck:














With English subtitles. Wow, very panicked, desperate, and intense. Very troubling... very interesting.


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

csacks said:


> Thanks for the idea. But my girlfriend´s choir have a concert tomorrow too. Jokes beside, I would love to attend, but I cannot this time. Next time


I had to "like" this for being good to your girlfriend


----------



## SimonNZ

Lasso's Lagrime di San Pietro - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## brotagonist

Dagmar Krause : Supply and Demand (Angebot und Nachfrage)
Songs of Brecht (with music by) Weill and Eisler

Dagmar's are my favourite contemporary interpretations of these classic Berliner Kabarett Lieder, perhaps on a par with the originals by Lotte Lenya. She only did two such albums, the second, Tank Battles, being exclusively songs of Eisler. Here, she is accompanied by a chamber ensemble under the direction of Jason Osborn. This album was originally released on LP in both a German and an English version. The CD reissue has the entire German album plus only 8 songs of the English version. It is sadly long out of print.


----------



## PetrB

*Grawemeyer Award winner, 2013*

Michael van der Aa ~ _Up Close._ Live performance....

This concertante piece for 'Cello and chamber ensemble includes integral electronic and video elements as well as the acoustic instruments.






(Grawemeyer Award winner, 2013. [prize, U.S.$100,000[)


----------



## SimonNZ

^I love that. No composer could ask for a more committed performance than the one Sol Gabetta gives. Particularly as it calls for a fair amount of body language and acting on top of the demands of performance.

I went through all the Grawemeyer winners last year. Its a consistently impressive list.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Giving Bruckner another try this morning and coming round a little, I think.


----------



## ptr

PetrB said:


> Michael van der Aa ~ _Up Close._ Live performance....
> 
> This concertante piece for 'Cello and chamber ensemble includes integral electronic and video elements as well as the acoustic instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Grawemeyer Award winner, 2013. [prize, U.S.$100,000[)


Awesome! .....................

/ptr


----------



## Lukecash12

Banerjee's alaap has to be my favorite by far. The way he gives the overtones ample time to ring out, his exquisite sense of dynamics, the circular meend and his easy pace increasing the tempo until we finally reach the thaat (try minutes 24-25 and on if you aren't accustomed to the slow and introspective exploration of alaap). His ragas are long, but so worth it if you finish one.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hooray, my Spotify account works in the Czech Republic! I was banking on this, I didn't have time before leaving to update my netbook's music files so they still represent last summer's musical preoccupations.

On a very hot, sultry morning in Prague:

*Frank Bridge

Oration*, H 180 (1930)
Julian Lloyd Webber (Cello); Nicholas Braithwaite, London Philharmonic Orchestra

*Phantasm*, H 182 (1931)
Peter Wallfisch (Piano); Nicholas Braithwaite, London Philharmonic Orchestra
[Lyrita, 2007]

I have to admit, this version of Oration is marginally more characterful and illuminating (or possibly just differently so) than Gerhardt / Hickox on Chandos.












> Frank Bridge is somewhat difficult to classify stylistically among 20th-century British composers. He played the violin and viola, so it is hardly surprising that his early instrumental miniatures were written for strings in a likeable style that reflected French influences. He then flirted with the pastoral school in nature-oriented pieces like the tone poem Summer . His style became increasingly chromatic and elusive as witnessed by its evolution from the Dance Rhapsody (1908) to the Dance Poem (1913). This process continued over time, with the major exception being the spectacularly orchestrated, easily accessible, and strikingly melodic orchestral showpiece, Enter Spring , until it climaxed with Bridge's two largest, most complex and significant orchestral works included on this CD. Bridge originally referred to Oration as Concerto elegiaco for Cello and Orchestra and Phantasm as Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra , but they are to all intents and purposes concertos, despite their atypical fantasy-like structure. Both pieces are close to a half-hour in length.
> 
> Oration is cast in a single movement divided into eight sections that flow seamlessly in the style of a fantasy, despite many sharp changes in mood. Similarly, Phantasm is a single continuous movement divided into four sections. The music is powerful, dramatic, and anguished, but there are no easily recognizable melodies. The bleakness of the music has led to the assumption that it reflects the pacifist composer's revulsion over the war. In his review of Oration 's premiere performance, Ernest Newman wrote that its "abrupt, sometimes spasmodic changes of mood cannot be accounted for on the lines of so-called pure music." The core of the work lies in a grotesque and dissonant funeral march, perhaps representing the senseless loss of life in World War 1. Oration ends with bell-like sounds resembling a clock ticking before settling into a D-Major chord that sounds hopeful and peaceful, but ultimately remains ambiguous. The spectral Phantasm also reaches a violent climax that collapses into an uneasy silence at the end. Despite or perhaps because of the thorny nature of both works and the complexity of the development of their musical ideas, Oration and Phantasm have a similarly gripping effect on the listener.
> 
> Anyone interested in a new experience in large-scale orchestral music should investigate these striking and personal pieces. The performances are totally committed. Lyrita's sound is predictably excellent in every way, with a nearly perfect balance between the soloists and orchestra. These were to my knowledge the first recordings of Oration and Phantasm released in the U.S. in modern sound. They have subsequently been recorded effectively by Richard Hickox in Chandos's traversal of Bridge's orchestral music, but this Lyrita recording has no peer in terms of performance and sound in addition to the ideal coupling of Bridge's two most challenging orchestral works.
> Arthur Lintgen, Fanfare


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Runnicles is a hot commodity at the moment.
> 
> *Bruckner*: Symphony 8, w. BBC Scottish SO/Runnicles (RAH, August 3, 2012).


He's seriously good.

Look forward to checking out his Bruckner 8!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am growing into a nice habit of listening to an opera each evening. This one is very new for me, here's the back cover (which is more informative than the front) of what I'm listening to on Spotify:










I chose this one on the basis of the opening fugue (and by the fact that Jonas Kaufmann is my favourite tenor).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 13 in G Major; 
Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor;
Andante and variations in F minor (Alain Planès).


----------



## SimonNZ

"Sarum Chant" - The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 11 in F major, K. 413_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13_
Eroica Quartet









*Johannes Brahms*: _Variations on an original theme in D major, Op. 21 no. 1_
Adam Laloum, piano









*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet No. 3 in B-flat major, Op. 67_
Takács Quartet









*Vincent D'Indy*: _Piano Trio in G major, Op. 98_
Jacques Prat, violin
Emmanual Gaugues, viola
Kun Woo Paik, piano


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.10, No.5

Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K. 271_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Jeff W

Today is brought to you by the letter 'S'.









Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 2 was on the radio on the way to work last night. Couldn't extract it from my head after that. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic in Schumann's Symphonies No. 1 & 2.









After that, I was in the mood for some Sibelius. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in Symphonies No. 5 & 6









Decided to keep with the 'S's and went with Richard Strauss. Fritz Reiner leads the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in 'Also Sprach Zarathustra' and 'Ein Heldenleben'.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

George Enescu: Romanian Poem for Orchestra Op.1


----------



## Vasks

_being Beethoven_

*Beethoven - Coriolan Overture (Levi/Telarc)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #15 (Gulda/Eloquence)
Beethoven - 12 Variations on the Theme "Ein Madchen oder Weibchen" (Fournier/DG)
Beethoven - Grosse Fugue (Arditti/Gramavision)*


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concertos no. 1 - 6
Concerto for violin, oboe & strings in Dm BWV 1060*, Concerto for flute and strings in Gm BWV 1056*
By the English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten [dir.] & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Mariner [dir.]*, on Decca


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 97.*

Bela Drahos, Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia on Naxos.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Our cat Lulu died, so in this time of mourning I am listening to a requiem by one of my favourite Finns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ir is extremely beautiful and heartfelt, something about listening to a Requiem or any other Elegy or music written in the memory of someone who had died seems so much more powerful than it usually would when listening for pleasure.


Again listening to this requiem


----------



## Morimur

*Harry Partch - Delusion of the Fury; A Ritual of Dream & Delusion (Mitchell)*










Sadly, like Lutosławski, Partch languishes is relative obscurity. You people listen to too much Haydn, Brahms and Wagner. Move on. There are many other great composers.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Inspired by Manxfeeders earlier Haydn post, I think I'll take the sprightly plunge.

The more spirited moments of the first movement of the_ Clock Symphony _perfectly-articulate the emotions of my caffeinated _Gemutlichkeit_ this morning.

Such darling music.

I should play it more often.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part Two "Die Walkure" in three acts.
-Elming, Holle, John Tomlinson, Nadine Secunde, Anne Evans, Linda Finne, Eva Johansson, et al. 
-The Orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival/Daniel Barenboim.

*Franz Liszt*
Symphony "Faust."
-Siegfried Jerusalem, tenor.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Sir George Solti.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lope de Aguirre said:


> You people listen to too much Haydn, Brahms and Wagner.


Wait a minute. Now Marschallin Blair says she doesn't listen _enough_ to Haydn. 

I guess I'll pack up and go hide in the Renaissance. 

Listening to *Victoria's Missa Pro Victoria.*









[Editorial note: I do get what both of you are saying.]


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Hmm. I've not heard Karajan's Sibelius.
> 
> Aside from Barbirolli, my go-to-guy with Sibelius is Ashkenazy.


I like the Ashkenazy as a set. The Barbirolli being more piecemeal prefs. for me. #1 may be my favorite from that set.

Do hear HvK Sibelius. I prefer his EMI recs.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I'd also add Lenny's DG Sixth to your list...


A more expansive reading, as are several in the DG set. Both LB 6s take the opening a little faster than I like. The Sony takes no prisoners thereafter.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rawsthorne*: Piano Concerti 1 & 2, w. Tozer/LPO/Bamert (rec.1992); String Quartets, w. Maggini Qt. (rec.2005).

View attachment 48060
View attachment 48061


----------



## JACE

More from this box set:










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
Beethoven: Sixth & Seventh Symphonies, with the LSO


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich: "Chamber Symphony" (arr. Barshai). I put the title in asterisks, because this is really the String Quartet No. 8 arranged for string orchestra. If you've never heard this quartet, or this arrangement, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Cosmos

Listened to Sibelius' Violin Concerto for the first time. I'm kinda cold toward the guy, but this concerto was awesome


----------



## millionrainbows

dgee said:


> For the full effect:


Magnificent! Boulez is the only conductor I've ever seen whose gestures seem to be actually _*on*_ the beat.


----------



## brotagonist

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Sadly, like Lutosławski, Partch languishes is relative obscurity. You people listen to too much Haydn, Brahms and Wagner. Move on.


I like Lutosławski and am presently listening to:









I had two (?) Partch albums in the '70s. Like Messiaen's organ works, I discovered Partch in some 99¢ delete bins. I recall a quadrophonic LP with Barstow and Castor and Pollox. I admit he didn't really catch on with me too much, although he was novel and fun to play for friends at the time 

I enjoy listening to my favourite music, which is why I invest lots of money and time in acquiring it (Brahms, Haydn, etc.), but I also try out new things on YT and other sites.


----------



## csacks

I had a big dosis of Haydn, some of the London Symphonies. Now I moved to Kalinnikov´s Symphonies. To be honest, the more I listen to them, the more I like them. It is Neeme Järvi and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Magnificent! Boulez is the only conductor I've ever seen whose gestures seem to be actually _*on*_ the beat.


PB could've been in Devo.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Rosamunde*
Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe w/ Anne Sofie Von Otter

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.9*
Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra









Rosamunde is wonderful reminder of why Schubert is such a wonderful composer. Abbado shines in this performance with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.

The Bruckner is a new purchase but after my first listen it struck me as being a special reading. It is much lighter on its feet and flows incredibly naturally. It ranks highly alongside Wand, Furtwangler and Celibidache. In fact I may nudge it into joint first with Wand placing Furtwangler and Celibache inf third and fourth respectively.


----------



## brotagonist

I put Lutosławski on hold for a bit, while I explore the world of Harry Partch. Unfortunately, most of the pieces on line are vocal ones, but I did find a few instrumental ones to listen to. I know all but one of them already, as they are from an album I used to own.

Daphne of the Dunes (this is the version from my old LP)
This uses some Japanese melodies and interpolates them with rhythmic percussion and other sounds.

Castor and Pollox (this was on the same album, but is here performed by Newband)
This seems to have Arabic influences, with a lot of percussion, again.

Exordium (the instrumental overture, essentially, to the choral operatic work, Delusion of the Fury)

There are times that I think fleetingly of Messiaen. This is a neo-primitivist kind of music with a lot of percussion. I cannot explain it exactly, since it has it's moments, particularly Exordium, but I don't have the necessary patience for this music. It might be the over-reliance on percussion and beat, which have never been strong draws for me. There's a whole lot of banging going on 

Perhaps I need to get back to Lutosławski and try again when I am not preoccupied


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 1 in E-Flat Major (Cherubini-Quartett).









Frédéric Chopin, Mazurkas - Op. 6, Op. 7, Op. 17 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## MagneticGhost

Frescobaldi - Messa Della Domenica

Not a single review on Am-z-n for shame.
A real spine-tingler


----------



## realdealblues

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17
Schubert: Impromptus, Op. 90, Nos. 3 & 4

View attachment 48069


Pianist: Artur Rubinstein
Alfred Wallenstein/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra

Wonderful! This piano concerto is so perfect for Rubinstein's style. Let the HIP crowd whine all they want. There is so much joy in his heart playing this piece that you can't not feel overcome by it yourself when listening.


----------



## opus55

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Sadly, like Lutosławski, Partch languishes is relative obscurity. You people listen to too much Haydn, Brahms and Wagner. Move on. There are many other great composers.


Somtimes people need to be pushed a little bit.

I'm listening to the above album on Naxos music library. I can say that Partch's music speaks to me much better than most other 20th century composers do. I'm interested in further exploration into his large scale works.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

- Webern Op. 1 "Passacaglia" -- Cond. Pierre Boulez/LSO 



 (10:19)

- Webern Symphony Op. 21 -- Cond. Pierre Boulez/Berliner Philharmoniker 



 (9:44)

Giving the Second Viennese School a shot since I was impressed by Schoenberg's early works.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Shostakovich 5*, Jansons + Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Somtimes people need to be pushed a little bit.
> 
> I'm listening to the above album on Naxos music library. I can say that Partch's music speaks to me much better than most other 20th century composers do. I'm interested in further exploration into his large scale works.


Careful, they might push_ back_; to bring the pushy back to decency as it were. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. _;D_ J/k.

Speaking of Partch, have you heard his composition _Barstow_ yet? I knew a professor of existentialist and surrealist literature back in the day and he really liked it-- I didn't-- but I got a kick out of it. Who knows? You may too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Partch, Delusion of the Fury.*

I'm listening on Spotify, but I'm thinking this needs to be seen as well as heard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> I knew a professor of existentialist and surrealist literature . . .


Wow, he must have been an interesting character.


----------



## csacks

Schubert, last 4 quartets, Quartetto Italiano. Why should someone be listening something different, being this so beautiful?
The 14th, "Death and the maiden" is perfect


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Manxfeeder: Wow, he must have been an interesting character.


Oh was he! A _real_ character-- a sort of surrealistic Samuel Johnson in the high-Tory manner; but with a Yalie, Connecticut accent instead of an English one. He liked to shock me with his championing of Partch, and Cage, and Sartre's _La Nausée_, and plays like Jarry's _Ubu Roi_.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schubert, _Impromptus, Piano Sonata in A._









Beethoven, _Piano Sonata No. 21_









Bartok, _Piano Concerto No. 3_


----------



## Mahlerian

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Symphony No. 8 in G major
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Dohnanyi


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## belfastboy

Probably the best interpretation of how Chopin wished this to be expressed


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh was he! A _real_ character-- a sort of surrealistic Samuel Johnson in the high-Tory manner; but with a Yalie, Connecticut accent instead of an English one. He liked to shock me with his championing of Partch, and Cage, and Sartre's _La Nausée_, and plays like Jarry's _Ubu Roi_.


Funny, I just picked up Roger Shattuck's The Banquet Years, which writes about Alfred Jarry, among others in that time. I haven't heard of him before. I'm looking forward to learning about him . . . I think.

Now I'm listening to *Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 17*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Antoine Beuger, Preludes.*

New member Wandelweisering mentioned Antoine Beuger's music as inspired by Feldman and Cage. I hadn't heard of him before, so I'm jumping in.


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm listening to Rachmaninov's Isle of the Dead, courtesy of the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic and Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Blake

ASMF's Brahms: String Sextets. Plush.


----------



## Morimur

Manxfeeder said:


> *Partch, Delusion of the Fury.*
> 
> I'm listening on Spotify, but I'm thinking this needs to be seen as well as heard.
> 
> View attachment 48071


The music stands on its own. Partch encouraged his musicians to dance and wear costumes on stage (or perform nude) much like a primitive ritual. But the music is, without question, the real work of art. Partch was a composer/musician, not a playwright. His music does not need visual theatrics.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 82 "It is enough"

For the Feast of the Purification of Mary - Leipzig, 1727

Janet Baker, mezzo, Yehudi Menuhin, cond. (1966)

and

Lorraine Hunt Leiberson, mezzo, Craig Smith, cond (2002)


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Vaclav Mica (1694-1744): Symphony in D Major, Op.25

Milos Formacek leading the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Splendid performances and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lope de Aguirre said:


> The music stands on its own. Partch encouraged his musicians to dance and wear costumes on stage (or perform nude) much like a primitive ritual. But the music is, without question, the real work of art. Partch was a composer/musician, not a playwright. His music does not need visual theatrics.


Thanks for the clarification. I'm glad to hear that; I was intimidated by all the theatric titles.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate.*

I'm still wondering what to purchase with my iTunes gift card. This version of Socrate sounds really good; the singers don't have overbearing vibrato, and the orchestra is unobtrusive.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Violin Sonatas Op. 30, from the complete set by Midori Seiler and Jos van Immerseel. Very energetic, very HIP, a lot different from the usual. And very good too!


----------



## Weston

This afternoon at work:
*Esa-Pekka Salonen: Wing on Wing, for 2 sopranos & orchestra*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Anu & Piia Komsi, sopranos









Once again I was completely floored by this work and rendered next to useless. I've always fallen for wordless soprano and here we have two of them!

On a weirder note, since I was listening in headphones I noticed some strange stereo effects that sound an awful lot like studio wizardry to me, especially in some mumbled speaking parts. I'm not sure how this could have been done live unless the mumbler is wandering around, or there are more than one. If this is a studio effect, I wonder how people feel about this practice. Is it not "classical" if a piece is produced in studio? If not, why not? I'm considering a thread about this topic, but not sure it could sustain itself.

Anyway, this is a stellar piece -- nay, a supernova. I'd like it in heavy rotation for a while.


----------



## Guest

belfastboy said:


> Probably the best interpretation of how Chopin wished this to be expressed


Did he tell you that during a séance?


----------



## SimonNZ

Frescobaldi's Messa Della Madonna - Canticum, Christoph Erkens

I thought I had the Frescobaldi recording that MagneticGhost recommended, but this is a different work performed by the same group - but still superb

edit no, wait, I do have it: _both_ are in the DHM 50th Anniversary box:










Oh, well, I'll give that one a play as well, later tonight


----------



## Lukecash12

Kontrapunctus said:


> Did he tell you that during a séance?


Considering that Chopin didn't even use the same type of piano, who knows what he would think about the dynamic range of the modern pianoforte?


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> On a weirder note, since I was listening in headphones I noticed some strange stereo effects that sound an awful lot like studio wizardry to me, especially in some mumbled speaking parts. I'm not sure how this could have been done live unless the mumbler is wandering around, or there are more than one. If this is a studio effect, I wonder how people feel about this practice. Is it not "classical" if a piece is produced in studio? If not, why not? I'm considering a thread about this topic, but not sure it could sustain itself.


There are quite a few modern and contemporary pieces that play with spatial effects, whether through having the players and singers distributed throughout the hall or even by having certain things transmitted via loudspeaker (live or recorded). There are plenty of "classical" pieces that have studio-produced elements that are presented alongside a live performance (or, in the case of some electronic in tape music, presented without any additional live elements).


----------



## Lukecash12

Edit: Btw, I absolutely love the cellist in this performance and would like to know who he/she is.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.31 in A Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> This afternoon at work:
> *Esa-Pekka Salonen: Wing on Wing, for 2 sopranos & orchestra*
> Esa-Pekka Salonen / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Anu & Piia Komsi, sopranos
> 
> View attachment 48088
> 
> 
> Once again I was completely floored by this work and rendered next to useless. I've always fallen for wordless soprano and here we have two of them!
> 
> On a weirder note, since I was listening in headphones I noticed some strange stereo effects that sound an awful lot like studio wizardry to me, especially in some mumbled speaking parts. I'm not sure how this could have been done live unless the mumbler is wandering around, or there are more than one. If this is a studio effect, I wonder how people feel about this practice. Is it not "classical" if a piece is produced in studio? If not, why not? I'm considering a thread about this topic, but not sure it could sustain itself.
> 
> Anyway, this is a stellar piece -- nay, a supernova. I'd like it in heavy rotation for a while.


Its a studio effect. _Wing on Wing _was written in 2004 as a homage to the new Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles. The architect, Frank O. Gehry, had his voice sampled and modified to articulate what almost amount to artistic principles. Added to this is the underwater sound of the painfin midshipman, a fish that lives off the coast of Southern California.

So there you have it: the post-modern architect, a fish that sings a E natural, and a song title that derives from sailing terminology that refers to the way in which a sailing ship's sails are set at an angle of 180 degrees so that it can take maximum advantage of the wind. . .

I love that you love the piece by the way.


----------



## Weston

My nightcap for the evening:

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, "Little Russian," Op. 17*
Carlo Maria Giulini / Philharmonia Orchestra









Over the decades it's been hard for me to appreciate Tchaikovsky the way others do, probably because he summons images of "LaserLight's Ten Thousand Relaxing Classical Smash Hits Everyone Should Own." Why he should have this unfair association and others like Beethoven or Brahms do not is a puzzle, but that's the way it is. I'm sure I listened to this piece a few times in the past and it never grabbed me.

Tonight I must have been in the right mood because it sounds wonderful now - full of joy, playfulness and gusto.

One thing I did notice very strongly is Tchaikovsky's habit, at least in this symphony, of acting like he's ending a movement even when it's barely begun, especially the two outer movements. It's like one long build to an ending that doesn't quite arrive, leaving this listener invigorated, if a bit teased. I wonder if others of his works use this trick. I hadn't noticed it in the few I've given my attention.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its a studio effect. _Wing on Wing _was written in 2004 as a homage to the new Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles. The architect, Frank O. Gehry, had his voice sampled and modified to articulate what almost amount to artistic principles. Added to this is the underwater sound of the painfin midshipman, a fish that lives off the coast of Southern California.
> 
> So there you have it: the post-modern architect, a fish that sings a E natural, and a song title that derives from sailing terminology that refers to the way in which a sailing ship's sails are set at an angle of 180 degrees so that it can take maximum advantage of the wind. . .
> 
> I love that you love the piece by the way.


The downside of purchasing digital is not getting liner notes. Of course the web can make up for that. When I'm at work I can't easily look these things up, so I appreciate the info. It's fascinating.

Now I do have to look up the fish -- and listen for it next time.


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to Martha Argerich's Bach recital in this set:










*Martha Argerich - The Collection 1: The Solo Recordings (DG)*


----------



## SimonNZ

"Le Chant De Virgile" - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven - Große Fuge* B-Dur Op. 133 - Alban Berg Quartett 



It sometimes shocks me that the person who wrote this music was born in 1770! Wow.

Someone commented in the Cage/Stravinsky/Schoenberg thread that "_the Grosse fuge (considered by Stravinsky "an absolutely contemporary piece of music that will be contemporary forever")_". Hard to disagree with that statement.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morton Feldman Rothko Chapel 



 a shorter work (relative to his other stuff) for vocals, viola, and percussion.
Morton Feldman Piano, violin, viola, and cello 



 which I do like more than his Piano and string quartet. As a whole, I do like Morton Feldman a lot for his simple, meditative intensity.

Charles Wuorinen 



 and 



 which are complex and thoughtful symphonic works. Wuorinen is great at combining a complex sound color with a driven linear narrative.

Olivier Messiaen Concert a Quatre 



 is an unfinished Messiaen work and I _love it_. So spacious, quiet, and soaring. 

Mahler symphony 4 Riccardo Chailly and Barbara Bonney


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Cello Sonata #3 in A, Op. 69. Fournier and Gulda. This has been my favorite set for more years than I can count. And I can count pretty high!


----------



## Lukecash12

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, Cello Sonata #3 in A, Op. 69. Fournier and Gulda. This has been my favorite set for more years than I can count. And I can count pretty high!


That's one of Gulda's best recordings, I'm very pleased to own it. Honestly, if a friend were to ask me for a telling example of Gulda I wouldn't be surprised if I suggested this. He has a warm tone and wide vibrato, with "sharp" colors in his intonation.

If you guys want to sample it, here's the scherzo:


----------



## KenOC

Lukecash12 said:


> That's one of Gulda's best recordings, I'm very pleased to own it. Honestly, if a friend were to ask me for a telling example of Gulda I wouldn't be surprised if I suggested this. He has a warm tone and wide vibrato, with "sharp" colors in his intonation.


I had the original LPs. They cost a buck more each than the American brands, but beautiful pressings, smooth as butter. DG made great records then.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Ives

Symphony No 1
Emerson Concerto*
James Sinclair, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland; Alan Feinberg (Piano)
[Naxos, 2003]

The first symphony is a student work, but is full of interesting ideas (some of them borrowed, I think!). Onwards to the Emerson Concerto. Ah - that's a bit more like it. 'Angry dissonance'!


----------



## Lukecash12

KenOC said:


> I had the original LPs. They cost a buck more each than the American brands, but beautiful pressings, smooth as butter. DG made great records then.


Oh yeah, you just can't get that sound from a CD. There's a world of difference.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor (Stephen Hough; Bryden Thomson; English Chamber Orchestra).

On Youtube: 




Very impressive music by Hummel. He's definitely underrated.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Reminded of this when chatting to a TC friend last night, I decided to brighten up this grey and drizzly morning by giving it a spin. 45 minutes of sheer, unadulterated bliss.


----------



## Lukecash12

Can't seem to get enough of Takemitsu lately.


----------



## Bas

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber - Violin Sonatas
By Andrew Manze [violin], John Toll [harpsichord, organ], Nigel North [archlute, theorbo, guitar], on HM Gold


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Earliest Songbook in England" - Gothic Voices


----------



## Badinerie

Keep forgetting about Respighi's Fountains. Found this old LP on me shelf. Lovely stuff!


----------



## Badinerie

When I was putting that one back found this lp in the wrong place. Good Selection and direct mental mastering too.


----------



## Winterreisender

Handel: Dixit Dominus - The Sixteen


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of my friends from school told me to listen to this particular opera by Verdi (or to be more precise, to watch it on YouTube, but I might wait until the weekend for that) so I'm listening to it on Spotify right now. I chose this recording conducted by Pappano because I was very impressed with his conducting in the opera I listened to last night. I wouldn't know the first thing about the singers in this, other than the fact that I really do find the voices to perfectly distinct in character from one another and there is nothing too excessive, nothing too bland, and everyone really seems to just have that perfect tone for Verdi!


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Orchestral Suite No.4 in D Major, BWV 1069

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Weston

JACE said:


> I've been listening to Martha Argerich's Bach recital in this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martha Argerich - The Collection 1: The Solo Recordings (DG)*


Sometimes I don't care for her interpretation of Schumann, but I certainly want to rescue her from whatever tragedy she is enduring in this beautiful cover.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate*

I think I've finally found the right interpretation of this piece. The voices are pure and not far from chant, and the orchestra surrounds the lyrics like a halo.

Of course, you can only download the first two movements; if you want all three, you have to get the whole album. Oh, well, the marketers of this album know what the main attraction is.


----------



## Bas

Leos Janácek - String Quartets "Kreutzer Sonata", "Intimate letters"
By Melos Quartet, on Harmonia Mundi Gold


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Finishing off the day with Hovhaness


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Eva-Maria Houben, Drei Chorale (Penser a Satie)*

These are spare piano pieces, and they remind me of a collaboration between Erik Satie and Morton Feldman.


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "La Dardane" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovanni)
Danzi - Flute Concerto in D minor, Op. 31 (Leflamme/Coviello)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #99 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part Three "Siegfried" in three acts.
-Siegfried Jerusalem, John Tomlinson, Clark, Philip Kang, Anne Evans, Kannen, Svenden, Leidland. 
-The Orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival/Daniel Barenboim.

*Erno von Dohnanyi*
Symphony no. I in D Minor.
Concertino for Harp & Chamber Orchestra, op. 45(*).
-Sara Cutler, harp(*).
-The American Symphony Orchestra/Leon Botstein(*).
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Bela Bartok*
Symphonic Poem "Kossuth."
-The San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Flute Sonata No.6 in A Major

Accademia Farnese: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Francesco Tasini, harpsichord


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Mazurkas Op. 17 & Op. 24
(Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Two Piano Trios
Israel Piano Trio

One of my favorite performances of these terrific works. Not high voltage; simply beautiful playing.


----------



## realdealblues

Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 16
Falla: Ritual Fire Dance (From "El Amor Brujo")
Liszt: Valse Oubliee, No. 1
Schumann: Romance in F-Sharp, Op. 28
Prokofiev: March (From "The Love For Three Oranges", Op. 33)
Villa-Lobos: Polichinelle

View attachment 48110


Pianist: Artur Rubinstein
Alfred Wallenstein/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Salonen, Wing on wing*


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: 5 pieces for 2 violins & piano, arranged by Lev Atovmian (Rachlin; Jansen; Golan); Jazz Suites (Yablonsky)

Nikita Magaloff in Haydn, Chopin, Liszt's Transcendental Etudes, and Schumann's Carnaval. This album is among my favorite discoveries from the "Great Pianists of the Twentieth Century" series.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in E Flat, Ben 368

Janacek Quartet: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins --Jan Rexnicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

*Shostakovich*: Concerti, w. List (rec.1960), Vengerov (rec.1994), Schiff (rec.1984).


----------



## thetrout

Been listening to this today. It is superb. It is also nice to see two Schumann works together on one disc as they usually twin the Piano Concerto with Grieg's or Brahms'.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Piano Trios
Swiss Piano Trio

Absolutely sensational high voltage performances of this great music blessed with the best recorded sound I have ever heard afforded a chamber ensemble. Kept me on the edge of my seat. Completely swept away!

If you love Mendelssohn, you should hear these performances!

This is my CD of the year!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Salonen, Wing on wing*
> 
> View attachment 48114


I listened to this as well today whilst walking the dog in the fields behind my home. Such a wonderful piece of music. That rolling coloratura duet matching the rolling vistas.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor (The London Haydn Quartet).









The London Haydn Quartet chooses slower paces than most other interpreters for the 1st and 4th movements. This works very well, imo. As a result, the intertwining melodic lines and dissonances in the 'Fuga a 2 soggeti' become transparent and the ensemble thereby shows their love of the depth of Haydn's compositional craft. The opening movement also becomes more reflective and austere, almost like the Adagio from the 'La Passione' symphony.


----------



## Bas

Franz Schubert - Sonata in B-flat D 960, Sonata in E D459(a), Sonata in Cm D 958, Sonata in A D 959
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









The andantino of no. 969 in A is brilliant. A masterpiece.


----------



## PetrB

*Frederic Rzewski ~ Piano Concerto (2013)`*

Frederic Rzewski ~ Piano Concerto (2013) -- World Première performance, BBC Proms / broadcast


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Jan Tomasek (1774-1850): Piano Concerto No.1 in C Major, Op.18

Vladimir Valek conducting the Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Jan Simon, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Salve Regina!*









Aida as she should and ought to be; certainly for my money. . . and even with the execrable sound.

The 1951 Mexico City Callas _Aida_ gets my vote for the most gloriously-portrayed Aida of all time. Callas' interpolated E-b at the end of the Triumphal March is nothing short of thrilling.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Shostakovich



















http://www.allmusic.com/album/dmitri-shostakovich-hamlet-king-lear-mw0001802013


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 48120
> 
> 
> Aida as she should and ought to be; certainly for my money. . . and even with the execrable sound.
> 
> The 1951 Mexico City Callas _Aida_ gets my vote for the most gloriously-portrayed Aida of all time. Callas' interpolated E-b at the end of the Triumphal March is nothing short of thrilling.


Thrilling? You can almost hear the Mexican audience tear the seats up!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Aggelos said:


> Listening to Shostakovich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/dmitri-shostakovich-hamlet-king-lear-mw0001802013


I've got to hear that one on Cala-- thanks.

I really like the music Shostakovich wrote for the duelling music in _Hamlet_; especially the way Bernard Herrmann conducts it:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: Thrilling? You can almost hear the Mexican audience tear the seats up!


_Almost_. . .

The Queen's voice very-nearly drowns it out.

-- Just like at the end of her '52 _Armida_.

-- Just like at the end of Act I of her '57 _Anna Bolena._


----------



## realdealblues

Another from the big Bernstein box...

Beethoven: Fidelio

View attachment 48124


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Cast: Gundula Janowitz, Lucia Popp, Rene Kollo, Hans Sotin, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Manfred Jungwirth, Adolf Dallapozza


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 6 in F minor (Cherubini-Quartett).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Havergal Brian: Symphony 1: The Gothic*
Sir Adrian Boult & the BBC Symphony Orchestra et al.

Although this recording betrays it's roots in a somewhat thin sound at times, the energy, intensity and quality of music - both composition and performance still shine through in this recording. Headphones on, eyes closed and the outside world melts away allowing one to lose one 's self for a little while.

An incredible work, sadly underrated and rarely performed though thankfully captured on disc.


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Claudio Abbado directing The Chamber Orchestra of Europa. At this very moment, it is Haydn´s 96 "The Miracle". So far so good. 
I am downloading "The Symphonies Edition", by DG. All the 20 discs, including some Mozart, some Haydn and all symphonies by Beethoven, Schubert and Mendelssohn. It will keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## csacks

hpowders said:


> View attachment 48117
> 
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn Piano Trios
> Swiss Piano Trio
> 
> Absolutely sensational high voltage performances of this great music blessed with the best recorded sound I have ever heard afforded a chamber ensemble. Kept me on the edge of my seat. Completely swept away!
> 
> If you love Mendelssohn, you should hear these performances!
> 
> This is my CD of the year!!!


Hi powders, thanks for the recommendation. I love Mendelssohn´s trios. I will check your version, but I would like to recommend this one. To me, a very nice record


----------



## SimonNZ

Pfitzner's Violin Concerto - Saschko Gawriloff, violin, Werner Andreas Albert, cond.


----------



## Lukecash12

Raag-hem bihag is my favorite raga, an evening themed raga named for the province Bihag where it originated. It is actually based on a story in Hinduism of romance between Shiva and Rhaada pining for one another during the alaap, if the beginning is too ponderous try it around forty minutes in to hear the excitement of intimacy during the thaat section. Tensions mount until we reach the khyal section (when the tablas or hand drums are introduced) and we hear ecstatic romance, as Banerjee's heart literally seems to leap.

Banerjee is known for his extended alaap as always, and while playing bihag he gives less focus on rishav than his teacher, Ali Akbar Khan, while he seems to focus on the second principle note oftentimes even more emphasis than the first principle note. Western listeners would recognize the first principle note as the 7th and the second principle note as the 3rd, with the 5th and tonic being the "two tonics" so to speak that get included the most. It's interesting to note that like a few other ragas the principle notes respectively signify something specific. The first principle note is dissonant and evokes tension, while the second evokes sweet contentment. Notice how during the khyal the first principle note starts to dominate more as Banerjee begins to play more frantically, employing an impressive range of techniques such as extensive circular meend/bending during arohana and avorhana (or "runs", basically the Hindustani equivalent of scalar passages). Different notes are emphasizes between the two, which respectively mean ascent and descent, and this is just one part of how ragas in the same thaat/key are differentiated.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some gorgeous sounds from the pen of the original and eccentric Percy Grainger.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Almost_. . .
> 
> The Queen's voice very-nearly drowns it out.
> 
> -- Just like at the end of her '52 _Armida_.
> 
> -- Just like at the end of Act I of her '57 _Anna Bolena._


And the pandemonium that breaks out after her singing of _Amami Alfredo_ at the La Scala/Giulini *La Traviata*.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I listened to a bunch of Anton Webern works on youtube, some of which I've heard before but most I haven't, and the symphony, concerto for nine instruments, Das Augenlicht, string quartet, and two cantatas really stood out as good stuff. Extremely thoughtful, careful, and alert. Infinitely contemplative, especially the vocal works. I feel that incorporating vocal elements is seamless in Webern's delicate sound color oriented style: the vocals are just another instrument, but a lot more expressive!

Then, two OMG wonderful concertos:
Grigory Ligeti violin concerto 



Unsuk Chin cello concerto 




And finally a highly interesting vocal work by Unsuk Chin: Acrostic Wordplay 



 In some way, this work kind of reminds me of... Anton Webern! Or at least it has a somewhat similar mentality of delicate sound color expression within a spacious bareness. What do you guys think?


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> I listened to a bunch of Anton Webern works on youtube, some of which I've heard before but most I haven't, and the symphony, concerto for nine instruments, Das Augenlicht, string quartet, and two cantatas really stood out as good stuff. Extremely thoughtful, careful, and alert. Infinitely contemplative, especially the vocal works. I feel that incorporating vocal elements is seamless in Webern's delicate sound color oriented style: the vocals are just another instrument, but a lot more expressive!
> 
> Then, two OMG wonderful concertos:
> Grigory Ligeti violin concerto
> 
> 
> 
> Unsuk Chin cello concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a highly interesting vocal work by Unsuk Chin: Acrostic Wordplay
> 
> 
> 
> In some way, this work kind of reminds me of... Anton Webern! Or at least it has a somewhat similar mentality of delicate sound color expression within a spacious bareness. What do you guys think?


György, not Grigory. 

Nevertheless, Ligeti + Webern = heaven for me.

Check the fourth movement of Ligeti's Piano Concerto, the orchestration is 'Webernesque'.

On youtube:

-Webern: _Variations for Orchestra_

-Stravinsky: _Epitaphium_ (mind blowing )


----------



## SimonNZ

just arriverd in the mail:










Henri Dutilleux 1916-2013, disc two:

Mystere de l'instant - Paul sacher, cond.
Metaboles - George Szell, cond.
Timbres, espace, mouvement - Mstislav Rostropovich, cond.
Les Citations - Bourgue / Dreyfus / Carauran / Balet


----------



## Sid James

*Album: A Salute to Percy Grainger *(Decca Eloquence - 2 cd set)

_Folk song arrangements and settings_
- Various performers, incl. vocal and instrumental groups conducted by Benjamin Britten and Steuart Bedford

_The Warriors - Music to an Imaginary Ballet_ (1913-1916)
- Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by John Eliot Gardiner (Associate conductor: Achim Holub)










*Dvorak*
_String Quartets 10 and 12 "American"
12 Cypresses: Nos. 1, 2, 3 and 11_
- Australian String Quartet: Natsuko Yoshimoto and James Cuddeford, violins ; Jeremy Williams, viola ; Niall Brown, cello (ABC Classics)










*Haydn*
_Symphonies 22 "Philosopher" and 49 "La Passione"
Divertimentos in A Hob X.10 and in B flat Op. 1 #1 Hob III:I_
- Sinfonia Classica directed by Gernot Sussmuth (LandorRecords)










Past couple of days its been these, from *Grainger's* world that takes in everything from folk, jazz to Baroque and more. Also *Dvorak's* string quartets that, similar to the Borodin ones I was listening to before, are boundless in melody. Finally more Sturming und Dranging with* Haydn's *_La Passione_, as well as the less intense works which precede it on this album.

Talking to the *Dvorak*, I thought I would include this quote by Janacek, a composer much influenced by him. With his Cypresses - works which where originally songs, here in their later string quartet incarnations - Dvorak anticipated Janacek's technique of drawing music directly from speech patterns in the Czech languague. Dvorak brought new things to music, and like Janacek I am amazed by his ability to contain this explosion of melodies into a cohesive and unified whole in these superb quartets.

_"...I am convinced that Mr Dvorak's scores are masterpieces of counterpoint. As a rule he is not content to create a clear, interesting harmonic basis with a single motif: two, three or even up to five striking themes appear simultaneously...A musician can come to love Dvorak's scores. What is most important, Dvorak does not continue a figure in one part to excess; you have hardly made its acquaintance when the second one is beckoning to you with a friendly gesture. You are in a state of continual, pleasurable excitement.

...You know the feeling when someone takes the words out of your mouth before you can say them? That's how I always feel in Dvorak's company. To me the man and his work are interchangeable. He took his melodies from my heart."_ *- Leos Janacek.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kids from my school last year performing Shostakovich's Piano Concerto no. 1 conducted by Marco van Pagee. This is from one of the regional concerts we did up in Castlemaine. I was in the audience, my [now] girlfriend is in the orchestra playing cello. 
I love this piece, and it's lovely to see this performance again.


----------



## MagneticGhost

There is a mini Partch-fest going on at the moment - so I thought I'd join in.


----------



## aleazk

-Webern: _Piano Variations_

-Babbitt: _Arie da Capo_


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphonies 1 and 2 - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## dgee

In a string quartet mood today - Carter 3 and 4. High intensity with breath-taking rhythmic and metric flexibility









Sciarrino 8 - the more I listen to this guy the more attuned I am to his grace, delicacy and humour


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major (Stefan Vladar; Barry Wordsworth; Capella Istropolitana).


----------



## omega

Johann Sebastian Bach, _Goldberg Variations_
Piano (and voice ?!







) : Glenn Gould


----------



## SimonNZ

Gerard Grisey's Les Espaces Acoustiques - v/a


----------



## aleazk

dgee said:


> Sciarrino 8 - the more I listen to this guy the more attuned I am to his grace, delicacy and humour


From the related links, I'm listening to this now. So far, very nice (Beat Furrer conducting!)


----------



## MagneticGhost

From Harry Partch to Michelangelo Rossi.
La poesia cromatica - Huelgas Ensemble.
Everything I've heard from the Huelgas is pure gold.. No exceptions here.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yay a fun opera, I've seen this opera live and it's just fantastic....especially the choral stuff in Act 1 Scene 2.


----------



## Jeff W

I both love and hate computers...

Anyways, yesterday was brought to you by the letter 'G'.















I started with a neglected composer, Hans Gal. His Symphonies No. 2 & 3 (along for the ride was Robert Schumann and his Third and Fourth Symphonies). Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan.









Changing gears with the 'G' category, I went to George Gershwin's 'Rhapsody in Blue', Concerto in F, 'An American in Paris', the 'I Got Rhythm' variations and the Cuban Overture. Earl Wild played the solo piano while Arthur Fiedler conducted the Boston Pops.

As for today's listening, there was no particular theme.









The first thing I listened to was Carl Orff's 'Carmina Burana'. Eugen Jochum led the combined forces of the Orchester Der Deutschen Oper Berlin, the Chor Der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Schöneberger Sängerknaben. Soloists were: Gundula Janowitz as soprano, Gerhard Stolze as tenor and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau as baritone. 'Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi' gets all the attention, but my favorite section was 'Cour D'Amours'.









Next, I gave Nielsen's Fourth and Fifth Symphonies a listen. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony.

Lastly came Ralph Vaughn-Williams' Symphonies No. 5 & 9 under the direction of Adrian Boult who conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra. No picture for the last one, can't find it on my laptop...


----------



## Morimur

*HarryPartch, Delusion of the fury * A ritual of dream and delusion*


----------



## realdealblues

It was such a nice day yesterday I went out for a walk/run after work and threw this on...

Bach: The Goldberg Variations [1955]

View attachment 48139


Pianist: Glenn Gould

I usually listen to his later recording but this one just felt right last night.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in F Major, Op.3, No.8

Jaroslav Krcek leading the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Manxfeeder

SimonNZ said:


> just arriverd in the mail:


That's a good one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

The sound is ok, but the interpretation is interesting. He has a way of modulating the contrasts between soft and loud that actually makes the first movement sound short.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part Four "Gotterdammerung" in three acts.
-Siegfried Jerusalem, Philip Kang, Bodo Brinkmann, Anne Evans, Kannen, Svenden, Leidland, et al. 
-The Orchestra & Chorus of the Bayreuth Festival/Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Salonen's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*'67 Kubelik/Janowitz Meistersinger*














Gundula Janowitz in gorgeous form in a slightly-placid but wonderfully-sung "_Gut'n Abend, Meister_" from the '67 Kubelik studio recording of _Die Meistersinger_. Her youthful timbre really comes across great in this recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Bantock's* birthday (1868).


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for* Bantock's* birthday (1868).
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Liked for the beautiful artwork as much as the musical content.


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "Patience" (Faris/Nimbus)
Howells - Elegy (Boult/Lyrita)
Hoddinott - Folksong Suite (Penny/Marco Polo)
Martinu - Oboe Concerto (Goritzki/Claves)*


----------



## Alypius

Yesterday's listening (while the board was down):

Heitor Villa-Lobos: _Choros #10_ '_Rasga o Caroção_) (1926) & _Choros #12_ (1929)
Performance: John Neschling & the Sao Paulo Orchestra (BIS, 2009)










Villa-Lobos, _Choros #6 for orchestra_ (1926) & _Choros #8 for large orchestra & 2 pianos_ (1925)


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 48117
> 
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn Piano Trios
> Swiss Piano Trio
> 
> Absolutely sensational high voltage performances of this great music blessed with the best recorded sound I have ever heard afforded a chamber ensemble. Kept me on the edge of my seat. Completely swept away!
> 
> If you love Mendelssohn, you should hear these performances!
> 
> This is my CD of the year!!!


Amen and amen. A colossal example of a fresh approach. I'm still sentimental about my old KLR Trio on VOX, but this one has raised the bar that little bit more.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

MagneticGhost said:


> Liked for the beautiful artwork as much as the musical content.


Looks like he's down for the count.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaneyes said:


> Looks like he's down for the count.


Is that not 2 women? :lol:
Is that a detail from a larger work btw. Do you own the CD? If so does it say who painted it. Ta


----------



## MagneticGhost

Revisiting a recent discovery.

Jan Welmers - Minimal Music for Organ - Goeke

Marvellous.


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concertos no. 4 and no. 5
Piano Sonatas no. 4, 5, 6
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Wiener Philharmoniker, Horst Stein [dir.], on Decca









Louis Spohr Concetantes 1 & 2, Grandes pollonaise opus 40
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> The sound is ok, but the interpretation is interesting. He has a way of modulating the contrasts between soft and loud that actually makes the first movement sound short.
> 
> View attachment 48146


I was listening to Bruckner's Third just last night. It was Jochum's recording with the Dresden Staatskapelle in this set:










I'm just getting familiar with this symphony. But I recently read that a young Gustav Mahler was present at the premiere, which was conducted by Bruckner himself. Mahler admired Bruckner's symphony a great deal, but most of the audience did not. Apparently, by the end of the performance, most of the audience had left, leaving only Mahler and a few other committed followers.

A sad story.

I guess most people just weren't ready for it.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Amen and amen. A colossal example of a fresh approach. I'm still sentimental about my old KLR Trio on VOX, but this one has raised the bar that little bit more.:tiphat:


Such passionate playing! Just what Mendelssohn needs AND deserves!!!

Even the dog didn't run away!!


----------



## realdealblues

Watched this last night...

View attachment 48152


Karajan: The Second Life

Whether you like him or not, you can't deny the man's determination. Whether you agree wish the vision of his interpretations or not, or the "sound" he went after or not, you can't deny that was a true visionary. He used all the technology and media formats available to him and he knew what he wanted and would almost never take no for an answer. Sometimes I want a little rougher or more jagged timbre to an orchestra, but sometimes that Karajan sound is nice to come back to.

I really enjoyed the documentary and even if you're not a Karajan fanatic, it's still a pretty interesting look into the recording of classical music and how in depth and detailed conductors can be about minute details.

Anyway...digging out some Herbie for today.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1

View attachment 48155


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

Today I'm sticking with piano music:

Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 62 in E-flat (recorded by Buchbinder)
Casella - Eleven Children's Pieces, Op. 35 
Schönberg - Klaviersuite, Op. 25 (Jacobs)
Amy Beach - Three Pieces, Op. 128
Chabrier - Trois valses romantiques (Klien and Kyriakou - one of my favorite piano works, so cheerful!)
Copland's Piano Variations (got to be in the mood for this one, though)


----------



## Manxfeeder

MagneticGhost said:


> Liked for the beautiful artwork as much as the musical content.


That's funny; I thought the opposite. Of course, I have my three grandkids living here. It's not something I'd want them to stumble upon.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith - Violin Concerto* (1939)
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic;Isaac Stern
*
Penderecki - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra* (1976)
Isaac Stern; Stanislav Skrowaczewski, The Minnesota Orchestra

This version of the Hindemith concerto sees Stern playing the solo part in a modern, unsentimental way, rather unlike my LP version with David Oistrakh, who plays it as if he can't see why it shouldn't get the full romantic treatment.

The Penderecki concerto is new to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> Watched this last night...
> 
> View attachment 48152
> 
> 
> Karajan: The Second Life
> 
> Whether you like him or not, you can't deny the man's determination.


Rats, it's not on Netflix or Amazon Prime. These companies are useless.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 48150
> 
> 
> Revisiting a recent discovery.
> 
> Jan Welmers - Minimal Music for Organ - Goeke
> 
> Marvellous.


Wow! Normally I hate organ music, but seeing this, I had to interrupt my listening to Victoria's Missa Pro Victoria and pull it up on Spotify.

So far, what an interesting discovery. Thanks!


----------



## Conky

Beethoven's 14th string quartet. Over and over.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Conky said:


> Beethoven's 14th string quartet. Over and over.


Great music; which ensemble / recording? We like to know these things (yes, the Royal 'We', I know)


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> I'm just getting familiar with this symphony. But I recently read that a young Gustav Mahler was present at the premiere, which was conducted by Bruckner himself. Mahler admired Bruckner's symphony a great deal, but most of the audience did not. Apparently, by the end of the performance, most of the audience had left, leaving only Mahler and a few other committed followers.
> 
> A sad story.
> 
> I guess most people just weren't ready for it.


The performance was also reportedly execrable as well. The original conductor had died (I think?) and Bruckner, who was not an accomplished conductor in the least, was forced to step in. Some of the members of the orchestra were, according to accounts, occasionally playing wrong on purpose. At any rate, what we hear today undoubtedly is far more polished than what was heard that night.


----------



## Conky

TurnaboutVox said:


> Great music; which ensemble / recording? We like to know these things (yes, the Royal 'We', I know)


The Lasalle Quartet's Complete Beethoven edition 13. Can you recommend a better one, or is this one good?


----------



## Mahlerian

SeptimalTritone said:


> And finally a highly interesting vocal work by Unsuk Chin: Acrostic Wordplay
> 
> 
> 
> In some way, this work kind of reminds me of... Anton Webern! Or at least it has a somewhat similar mentality of delicate sound color expression within a spacious bareness. What do you guys think?


Webern is, along with Ligeti and Stravinsky, one of Chin's major influences. The other works that Acrostic Wortspiel remind me of are Le marteau sans maitre and (naturally) Pierrot lunaire.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Conky said:


> The Lasalle Quartet's Complete Beethoven edition 13. Can you recommend a better one, or is this one good?


Ah. I don't know the LaSalle's Beethoven. I expect it is good. I have my favourites (Italian, Talich, Takacs, Tokyo Quartets) but there are many good versions and no one is 'best', I think.

T-V


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Richard Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer - Overture (Franz Konwitschny; Staatskapelle Berlin).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This has to be the fiercest _Tempest_ I've ever heard. The attack of the strings and horns for the storm sequence at the begining is off the charts-- even if the Melodiya sound pales in comparison to Svetlanov's later digital rendition on Canyon Classics.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> The sound is ok, but the interpretation is interesting. He has a way of modulating the contrasts between soft and loud that actually makes the first movement sound short.
> 
> View attachment 48146


Thanx, Manx. I hadn't heard this JH Bruckner 3. I shall sample. I revere his BBC Bruckner 5.:tiphat:

Related:

JH BBC Bruckner 3 review -

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=4871

A worthwhile Michael Lewin piece, containing Bruckner 3 history -

http://www.oehmsclassics.com/cd.php?formatid=326&sprache=eng


----------



## Vaneyes

Conky said:


> The Lasalle Quartet's Complete Beethoven edition 13. Can you recommend a better one, or is this one good?


For your early investigation, you could not go wrong with Takacs for performance and sound. Later on, you might find that you can fine tune your LvB performance needs.:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> For your early investigation, you could not go wrong with Takacs for performance and sound. Later on, you might find that you can fine tune your LvB performance needs.:tiphat:


Agree that it's hard to beat the Takacs. But...it's rather expensive. A much more economical alternative that's quite fine is the first Tokyo set, currently from $11 new!

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...1412&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+quartets+tokyo


----------



## rrudolph

Saariaho: Nymphea








Shapey: Interchange








Feldman: String Quartet (1979)








Cage: Haikai/Child of Tree/Branches/Five 4/Composed Improvisations/...but what about the noise of crumpling paper...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 4 in F-Sharp minor (Nomos-Quartett).









Love how the beginning of this quartet is similar to that of Beethoven's 5th symphony (actually, it seems to be the same interval but played the other way around, correct me if I'm wrong).

As far as I can hear, Haydn re-uses this motif all throughout the movement; I guess this quartet is in a way a precursor to Op. 76 No. 2, the Fifths.


----------



## adrem

Bruckner, Symphony no. 5, Celibidache and Muncher Philharmoniker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=4871
> 
> A worthwhile Michael Lewin piece, containing Bruckner 3 history -
> 
> http://www.oehmsclassics.com/cd.php?formatid=326&sprache=eng


Great links. I'll have to dig out my score and do some marking-up.

I haven't heard Horenstein's 5th. I'm fixing that now. I noticed it's only $3.96 as a digital download on Amazon.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Strauss* - "Metamorphosen", "Tod und Verklärung" and "Eine Alpensinfonie".


----------



## Conky

Vaneyes said:


> For your early investigation, you could not go wrong with Takacs for performance and sound. Later on, you might find that you can fine tune your LvB performance needs.:tiphat:


Thank you very much! I also have the complete Beethoven string quartets by the Alban Berg quartet. Between these three, I hope I can hear several different shades of this marvelous work.


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen - Livre d'orgue (Hans-Ola Ericsson)

*p.s.* And, since I'm feeling organic, I'll try out the Jan Welmers album mentioned by MagneticGhost.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just love that sublime opening of the _Rosamunde_ string quartet; that little _je ne sai quois _that gives such power and permanence to Schubert's work.


----------



## Conky

Marschallin Blair said:


> I just love that sublime opening of the _Rosamunde_ string quartet; that little _je ne sai quois _that gives such power and permanence to Schubert's work.


It always reminded me of water, really. Something about the stuttering cello rhythm reminds me of puddles rippling or something like that.


----------



## csacks

Still with Abbado and the Symphonies. Now it is Beethoven´s 6th, with the Berliner Philharmoniker.
Yesterday I had that much Mozart and Haydn that I had to go to Cat Stevens at the end of the evening. 
Any way, the edition worth the effort. It is well balanced, no excess, strength enough with no harshness, a delight


----------



## brotagonist

I bought this set last summer to round out my Shostakovich SQ collection (actually, I ended up duplicating 5 of them). This is a fine set, the TC cognoscenti don't need to be told.









Today (and yesterday, before bed), I'm listening to SQ 1 & 2 (disc one only). For a composer of Shostakovich's stature, these two string quartets are surprisingly accessible. The first seems lighter; the second is absolutely remarkable, displaying a depth of feeling, ranging from wistful to day-dreamy to lyrical to meditative to regretful to uncertain... it is simply a pleasure to experience.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1
Bob van Asperen









Mahler: Symphony No. 7
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 7
> London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas


Man, the percussion in that recording!


----------



## rrudolph

Foss: Percussion Quartet








Wuorinen: Tashi/Percussion Quartet/Fortune


----------



## Alypius

Conky said:


> The Lasalle Quartet's Complete Beethoven edition 13. Can you recommend a better one, or is this one good?


A better one? Here are my two go-to sets:

Alban Berg Quarttet, _Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets_ (1980s; reissue: Warner Bros., 2012). Only $20 for the 7 CD box:










Takacs Quartet, _Beethoven: The Late String Quartets_ (Decca, 2005). This is my first choice:










An older classic set: The Tokyo String Quartet (RCA). An $11 box set (9 CDs) from Amazon sellers:










Some recommend the Emerson Quartet (reissue: Deutsche Grammpohon, 2010). I have not heard the recent release of the complete cycle by the Belcea Quartet (Zigzag, 2014), which has been very well reviewed (I enjoy their Schubert).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

rrudolph said:


> Foss: Percussion Quartet
> View attachment 48182
> 
> 
> Wuorinen: Tashi/Percussion Quartet/Fortune
> View attachment 48181


Ok, so that's where that evil guy with a cat stereotype came from .


----------



## csacks

Arriaga´s String Quartets, by the Guarneri Quartet. Sparkling


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 83 "Joyous time of the new order"

For the Feast of the Purification of Mary - Leipzig, 1724

John Eliot Gardiner, cond (2000)

and

Masaaki Suzuki, cond. (2002)

Only six recordings of this work - the minimum possible number, as obligations for complete sets. This coming right after the (admittedly sublime) 82, which has near 150.


----------



## csacks

Alypius said:


> A better one? Here are my two go-to sets:
> 
> Alban Berg Quarttet, _Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets_ (1980s; reissue: Warner Bros., 2012). Only $20 for the 7 CD box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takacs Quartet, _Beethoven: The Late String Quartets_ (Decca, 2005). This is my first choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An older classic set: The Tokyo String Quartet (RCA). An $11 box set (9 CDs) from Amazon sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recommend the Emerson Quartet (reissue: Deutsche Grammpohon, 2010). I have not heard the recent release of the complete cycle by the Belcea Quartet (Zigzag, 2014), which has been very well reviewed (I enjoy their Schubert).


There is another set, recorded by DG and the Amadeus Quartet. Very Recommendable.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sofia Gubaidulina - St. John Passion (in original Russian)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Richard Strauss - Elektra*
Jeanne-Michèle Charbonnet (Elektra), Angela Denoke (Chrysothemis), Dame Felicity Palmer (Clytemnestra), Matthias Goerne (Orestes), Ian Storey (Aegisthus)
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev
[LSO Live, 2012]

Searingly intense.


----------



## Weston

To accompany dinner:

*Vaughan Williams / Cooper: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra in C major (revised version of Piano Concerto)*
Paul Freeman / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Robert Cowan & Joan Yarbrough, pianos









I don't have the original for one piano for comparison, but this is lush and deeply textured as is most Vaughan Williams. The three movements running together without pause are alternately ranting, mysterious and abstractly technical. My favorite parts are the haunting 2nd movement and the weird modern-ish fugal parts of the finale. It ends on the kind of moving wide sonorities Vaughan Williams favored. Very satisfying all around.


----------



## Winterreisender

Mozart and Beethoven Piano Quintets


----------



## Guest

This excellent recording arrived today. By necessity, Marco has to play them at a considerably slower tempo than do most keyboardists, but the upside is a gain in voice clarity when one isn't just racing through the piece. Close, clean recording.


----------



## SimonNZ

^Goodness! One hour and fifty minutes!

Most Goldberg recordings that use all repeats and much slower tempos (such as Tureck's) usually hover around the ninety-minute mark.


----------



## Mahlerian

Babbitt: Correspondences for string orchestra and tape
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, cond. Rose









I tried to follow the the score online, but I failed. Fine piece, though.


----------



## Guest

SimoNZ--The notes say he adopts a mm of 53 for most of the variations--his sitting pulse rate! I can only imagine how difficult most of the variations are for a guitarist.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Symphony in D Minor

Michi Gaigg conducting the L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## SimonNZ

> SimoNZ--The notes say he adopts a mm of 53 for most of the variations--his sitting pulse rate! I can only imagine how difficult most of the variations are for a guitarist.


Ah...I missed the part about it being on guitar.

Having said that, I just scrolled through the details of the most recent decade or so of the _five hundred and sixty three_ recordings of the work listed on the bach-cantatas site, and noticed that many if not most now are opting for running times requiring a second disc.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.22 in B Flat, KV 589

Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani and Elisa Pegreffi, violins -- Piero Farulli, viola -- Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## Guest

bejart said:


> Mozart: String Quartet No.22 in B Flat, KV 589
> 
> Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani and Elisa Pegreffi, violins -- Piero Farulli, viola -- Franco Rossi, cello
> 
> View attachment 48188


Nice. I have the complete set on order.


----------



## opus55

J.S. Bach's St. John Passion


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Ah...I missed the part about it being on guitar.
> 
> Having said that, I just scrolled through the details of the most recent decade or so of the _five hundred and sixty three_ recordings of the work listed on the bach-cantatas site, and noticed that many if not most now are opting for running times requiring a second disc.


Here's a live recording of the first three variations. The CD has considerably better sound!


----------



## opus55

bejart said:


> Mozart: String Quartet No.22 in B Flat, KV 589
> 
> Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani and Elisa Pegreffi, violins -- Piero Farulli, viola -- Franco Rossi, cello
> 
> View attachment 48188


One of my goals is to collect the entire Philips Complete Mozart Edition. So far, I only have one and it's a great one:










Arthur Grumiaux on the violin.


----------



## brotagonist

I have never heard Lutosławski's last two symphonies, until now.

Symphony 3 (Lutosławski/BPO)

Symphony 4 (Salone/OPRF)

The Third seemed somewhat scattered and my impressions were much the same. I found the Beethovenesque four-note motif amusing, almost seeming to come from a child's toy  The Fourth is resonating more strongly with me and seems reminiscent of some of the composer's more familiar works from the middle of the last century. I will have to revisit both.


----------



## Weston

MagneticGhost said:


> Is that not 2 women? :lol:
> Is that a detail from a larger work btw. Do you own the CD? If so does it say who painted it. Ta


If no one has answered, AllMusic says the cover is by Puvis de Chavannes, but to me the style doesn't look quite the same.

http://www.artrenewal.org/pages/artist.php?artistid=666
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Puvis_de_Chavannes


----------



## Alypius

brotagonist said:


> I have never heard Lutosławski's last two symphonies, until now.
> 
> Symphony 3 (Lutosławski/BPO)
> 
> Symphony 4 (Salone/OPRF)
> 
> The Third seemed somewhat scattered and my impressions were much the same. I found the Beethovenesque four-note motif amusing, almost seeming to come from a child's toy  The Fourth is resonating more strongly with me and seems reminiscent of some of the composer's more familiar works from the middle of the last century. I will have to revisit both.


brotagonist, I'm a big fan of Lutoslawski in general and his Symphonies #3 and #4 in particular. Concerning #3, which you said you found "scattered," try reading Tom Service's column on it. It's more eloquent than I can be about the work. Link here:
http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2014/jun/10/symphony-guide-lutosawski-third-tom-service

Note: he reads it politically (a bit hazardous, but he defends it). He also notes the Beethoven echo -- and notes how they differ and why that matters. I have Edward Gardner's excellent cycle on Chandos.


----------



## brotagonist

I took a brief spin around the neighbourhood and, now, back to contemporary Polish symphonies. I have chose two of Penderecki's:

Symphony 4 (Maazel/SO Bayerischen Rundfunnks)

This one won the Grawemeyer Award for Music Composition in 1992. It commemorates the 200th anniversary of the French Revolution, but also questions whether the goals were truly realized. Perhaps yes, since Penderecki concludes with an Om? It sounds both Shostakovian and neo-classically (or is it called post-romantic?) Pendereckian. I like it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Weston said:


> If no one has answered, AllMusic says the cover is by Puvis de Chavannes, but to me the style doesn't look quite the same.
> 
> http://www.artrenewal.org/pages/artist.php?artistid=666
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Puvis_de_Chavannes


Sir Edward John Poynter - Cave Of The Storm Nymphs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Poynter


----------



## Blancrocher

Tureck playing Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, book 1.


----------



## Cosmos

Vaughan Williams - Symphony 3: Sir Roger Norrington and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

I've finally started getting into Vaughan Williams. What great music!


----------



## brotagonist

I'll have to check Naxos for Penderecki's symphonies. However, I did find this one on YT, the second of my 2 choices for tonight:

Symphony 8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" (Songs of Transience)
Penderecki/Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Symphony No. 3










I've been wanting to visit the Polish buffet restaurant..


----------



## SimonNZ

Cipriano de Rore's Missa Praeter Rerum Seriem - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Mendelssohn* - Violin Sonata F minor.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Yesterday*: Mahler 2 "Resurrection" - Cond. Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)

I love the first three movements, especially the 3rd mvt (In Ruhig Fließender Bewegung), I've read a lot of comments saying that the final movement is their favorite. As of right now, it's still growing on me, all the better because usually the music that has to "grow on me" ends up being my favorite in the long run.

*Today*: Mahler 9 - Cond. Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker (DG)

The first 45 seconds of the 1st mvt makes me want to cry every time I hear it.  I'm comparing Abbado's 9th with the highly revered Karajan 1982 Live performance with the same orchestra, we'll see which is better.

- Also, I found a gem at the local movie-music place, just what I was looking for, _Das Lied Von Der Erde_. Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Maureen Forrester/William Lewis (Living Stereo).

- I also heard the _Songs of a Wayfarer_ that came with the Mahler 4 Szell (Sony), performed by Frederica Von Stade. I prefer it much more to the one on Mahler 1 Kubelik (DG) performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I listened to Luciano Berio seriously for the first time today. *Why isn't he more famous???* Is there anyone else who was so prolific and explored so many of the expressive possibilities of serial music, combining a Schoenberg mentality of expression (i.e. expressive romanticism) with a Webern one (i.e. contemplative objectivity) and going far beyond into the most amazing of musical places? Seriously this guy is the real deal.

I don't remember exactly everything I listened to, but here are some works in no particular order that struck me as good:

Coro 



Epifanie 



Requies 



Stanze 



Cocnerto for two pianos 



Formazioni 




Edit: If I wasn't clear enough (lolol), Luciano Berio is _amazing_!


----------



## Lukecash12

SeptimalTritone said:


> I listened to Luciano Berio seriously for the first time today. *Why isn't he more famous???* Is there anyone else who was so prolific and explored so many of the expressive possibilities of serial music, combining a Schoenberg mentality of expression (i.e. expressive romanticism) with a Webern one (i.e. contemplative objectivity) and going far beyond into the most amazing of musical places? Seriously this guy is the real deal.
> 
> I don't remember exactly everything I listened to, but here are some works in no particular order that struck me as good:
> 
> Coro
> 
> 
> 
> Epifanie
> 
> 
> 
> Requies
> 
> 
> 
> Stanze
> 
> 
> 
> Cocnerto for two pianos
> 
> 
> 
> Formazioni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If I wasn't clear enough (lolol), Luciano Berio is _amazing_!


It's because there are two more vowels than consonants in his name.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Last night:

19th International Organ Festival, Prague, 7-8-14 to 25-9-14
'Towards the Musical Sources'
*
Franz Liszt - Fantasia and fugue on the hymn 'Ad nes, ad salutarem undam', S. 259*
Josef Rafala, Organ
*
J.S.Bach - Prelude and fugue in E minor, BWV 548
Cesar Frank - Cantabile from 'Three Pieces' (1878)
Petr Eben - Finale from the cycle 'Sunday Music'*
Josef Popelka, Organ

The great organ of St. James' Basilica, Prague; built by Abraham Stark of Locket, 1705, but continuously modified and restored to Baroque 'voice pattern' between 1754 and 2011 when 'optoelectric contacts for the keyboard' and a 'memory data unit' for settings were installed.

Mrs. Vox suggested this recital as she enjoys listening to the organ in church. The Bach prelude and fugue was very fine, but for me the highlight of the recital was the Petr Eben work, written in the 1950s. Afterwards in the cloister there was a reception for someone who seemed to famous, or at least celebrated in Prague, but as we don't speak any Czech, I have no idea who it was!


----------



## SimonNZ

Henri Dutilleux

The Shadows Of Time - Seiji Ozawa, cond.
Tout Un Monde Lointain - Arto Noras, cello, Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of the great records, and for years an EMI best seller. I used to work in a record shop (when such things were a mainstay of every high street) and this, along with Du Pre's Elgar Cello Concerto, we had to order in every week.

It deserves its classic status. Some say they prefer the earlier one with Ackermann conducting, but in this one I feel she and Szell get right to the heart of the songs as no others do. With Strauss's gorgeous writing for the soprano voice, it is all too easy to forget that these are Lieder, and to ignore the texts and just revel in the sheerly beautiful sounds, provided by a Te Kanawa, a Fleming, or indeed a Janowitz. I also feel the more mature Schwarzkopf better suited to the songs than the young one. After all, these are Autumnal songs, and the voice of youth doesn't seem quite right somehow. Certain phrases in Swhwarzkopf's later recording are now so firmly etched into my memory, that they spoil me for all others and Schwarzkopf and Szell seem to be completely at one in their vision. Two places stick out for me, Schwarzkopf's voicing of the words _langsam tut er die mudgewordenen Augen zu _in *September*, where Szell matches her tone perfectly in the orchestra. The other is in the final song,* Im Abendrot*. The way Schwarzkopf sings the words _so tief im Abendrot_ has an almost cathartic release, not matched in any of her other recordings (nor by any other soprano), and superbly seconded by the rich carpet of sound Szell provides for her. _Ist dies etwa der Tod_, asks Schwarzkopf/Eichendorff, and as the orchestra creeps in reassuringly with the quote from *Tod und Verklaerung*, one can only assume that it is. For me it is one of the classic discs of all time, and would definitely be one for my desert island.


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Ballet music to ease me into the day.


----------



## SimonNZ

Richard Strauss' Four Last Songs - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano, George Szell, cond.

Following GregMitchell, whose review was so well written and heartfelt that I'll forgive him for not speaking the name of Janowitz with the correct level of veneration.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sculthorpe (1929 - today) Requiem


----------



## MagneticGhost

Todays Dawn Chorus

Ferneyhough's Sonatas for Quartet - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

SimonNZ said:


> Richard Strauss' Four Last Songs - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano, George Szell, cond.
> 
> Following GregMitchell, whose review was so well written and heartfelt that I'll forgive him for not speaking the name of Janowitz with the correct level of veneration.


Wonderful CD a regular in my severely under used Sony CD player.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to 









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2007/Jan07/Grainger_Warriors_CACD4033.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Nov06/Grainger_Warriors_CACDS4033.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2002/Sept02/grainger_abc.htm

http://www.calarecords.com/acatalog/info_CACDS4033.html

includes
Grainger (arr. Peter Sculthorpe) : Beautiful Fresh Flower



> Beautiful Fresh Flower is heard in Peter Sculthorpe's orchestration - complete with harp shimmer and a reflective and benign tam-tam at the end.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> SimonNZ: Following GregMitchell, whose review was so well written and heartfelt that I'll forgive him for not speaking the name of Janowitz with the correct level of veneration.


Respectfully, I don't think Greg's being disrespectful in the least.

-- and I LOVE Janowitz.

. . . but I wouldn't put her psychological grasp of the text or her emotional delivery anywhere near that of Schwarzkopf's. . .

I love you championing Miss Gundula all the same. _;D_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More music by Sculthorpe:










String Quartet no. 11 "Jaribu Dreaming"
Little Serenade
String Quartet no. 13 "Island Dreaming"
From Nourlangie
String Quartet no. 8
Maranoa Lullabye

I have to say, there is no one else with quite this sound in music. It's an amazing blend of 60s avant-garde, Stravinskyan tribal rhythms and world music influence; Oceanic, SE Asian and indigenous Australian influences abound in his music.


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with the last of Nielsen's symphonies, the so called 'Sinfonia Semplice'. Also on the disc were the the Little Suite for Strings and the Hymnus amoris. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony.









Some old school big band style Mozart came next. Karl Bohm directed the Vienna Philharmonic in Mozart's Clarinet (K. 622), Flute (K. 313) and Bassoon (K. 191) Concertos. The soloists were Alfred Prinz (clarinet), Werner Tripp (flute) and Dietmar Zeman (bassoon). I'll take my Mozart the old school big band approach and the HIP approach. Both sound plenty good to me!









Arturo Toscanini leading the NBC Symphony Orchestra in Ottorino Respighi's Pines, Fountains and Festivals of Rome.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Durante (1684-1755): Concerto No.7 in C Major

Giancarlo De Lorenzo conducting the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## JACE

Prompted by some other TC posts, I'm checking out Myaskosky:









*Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 27; Cello Concerto / Valeri Polyansky, Russian State SO, Alexander Ivashkin (cello)*









*Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 6 / Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic SO; State Academic Russian Choir*


----------



## jdcbr

This remaster is unbelievable! Someone at Sony is on the ball - it's hard to believe this was recorded in 1951. Now, if they could dub another tenor...


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*_
~For his upcoming birthday (day one)._

Symphonies nos. II, III, VI, & IX.
Symphonic Poem "The Sea."
Suite "From the Middle Ages."
Suite for String Quartet, op. 35.
Quintet, op. 39.
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev (Symphony no. II).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier (Symphonies nos. III, VI, & IX).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi ("The Sea" & "From the Middle Ages").
-The Shostakovich Quartet and Alexander Kovalev, cellist I(*) (Suite for Quartet & Quintet(*)).


----------



## MagneticGhost

Dupre's 24 Inventions - Chorales - 4 Modal Fugues
James Biery


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SimonNZ said:


> Richard Strauss' Four Last Songs - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano, George Szell, cond.
> 
> Following GregMitchell, whose review was so well written and heartfelt that I'll forgive him for not speaking the name of Janowitz with the correct level of veneration.


Please don't misunderstand me. I enjoy the Janowitz/Karajan version enormously too, but on a very different level. It is a truly beautiful record, but it doesn't go much further than that. Schwarzkopf reveals the songs' deeper meaning and probes far more tellingly into the texts, particularly in this version with Szell, and for that reason this version is always the one I return to most often, while taking great pleasure in many others, Janowitz, of course, amongst them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Dame Janet Baker: BBC Legends*

















I just started listening to this last night. So I can only report on what I've heard so far.

Recorded live at Town Hall, Cheltenham on July 4, 1983, the performances on disc three are captured with a decent analog sound and a wide-sounding sound stage:

Gluck, _"O del mio dolce ardor"_

Benedetto Marcello, _"Il mio bel foco-- Quella fiamma che m'accende"_

Gorgeously-sung; although perhaps with not as much polish as the singing in her EMI and Decca box sets. The Marcello is an exceptionally-gorgeous piece and it suits Dame Janet's voice perfectly. I ended up playing it three times in a row.

Cd two has Chausson's _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_ with Svetlanov and the LSO from a concert at Royal Festival Hall in London from April 17, 1975. Svetlanov's conducting is uncharacteristically relaxed for most of the piece; though the sweep of the strings and the braying of the brass in the first climax of "_La Fleur des eaux_" is beautifully-done. Baker's singing, again, is quite lovely; but I prefer the better recording quality of the EMI Previn/LSO box set; which better captures her timbres; and with better recording balances and more animated conducting from Previn.


----------



## Vasks

_virile Vincent_

*Persichetti - Piano Sonatas #8, 9, & 10 (Burleson/New World)
Persichetti - Symphony #7 (Miller/Albany)*


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: Piano Concertos-- _No 13 in C major, K. 415_ and _No. 15 in B-flat major, K. 450_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Michael Tippett*: _Piano Sonata No. 2_
Steven Osborne, piano


----------



## Ivansen

The overture to Tannhäuser is magnificent.


----------



## brotagonist

What a coincidence, Jeff W. I woke up this morning to some very fine music and I couldn't place it. I really liked the subtle rhythms and horns and then my curiosity got the better of me, so I had to open the drawer of the player. The only disc of the five I couldn't see, the one playing, was:










Respighi : Appian Adventures
Dutoit/OS Montréal

I am ever and again impressed by the pleasant sound of his music. I know him only for this work, however.


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen: Vingt/Peter Hill/Unicorn 2-CD


----------



## brotagonist

Two composers who I know for only one album: Ottorino Respighi and César Franck. I have decided on this morning's breakfast accompaniment 

Respighi : Concerto Gregoriano
Andrea Cappelletti, violino
Philharmonia Orchestra diretta da Matthias Bamert

Franck : Piano Quintet
Schubert Ensemble (of London)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Richard Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer - 'Johohoe! - Trafft ihr das Schiff im Meere an' (Elk Bolkestein; Heinz Fricke; Staatskapelle Berlin).

'Steuermann, laß die Wacht' (Fritz Wunderlich; Franz Konwitschny; Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin; Staatskapelle Berlin).

Lohrengrin - Overture to Act 1 (Otmar Suitner; Staatskapelle Berlin).

'Treulich geführt ziehet dahin' (Otmar Suitner; Staatskapelle Berlin; Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria.*

Michael Noone and Ensemble Plus Ultra.


----------



## Bas

Louis Spohr - Violin concertos WoO 9 in G, WoO 10 in Em, Concerto Movement WoO 16 in D
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk-Sinfonie orchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO









Franz Schubert - Piano sonatas in G D894, in D D850
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Johannes Brahms - Cello sonatas 
By Pierre Fournier [cello], Wilhelm Backhaus [cello], on Decca









(skipped the Bach one today)


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Myaskovsky's* death day (1950).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Sentir sexy. Sentant français:_









Debussy, _Nocturnes._









Chausson, _Poème._









Ravel, _Tziganne._


----------



## SimplyRedhead

Still fresh Korngold's violin concerto played by Gil Shaham. Truly interesting interpretation even though I prefer Perlman's vision.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 97 in C Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## MagneticGhost

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Sentir sexy. Sentant français:_
> 
> View attachment 48226
> 
> 
> Debussy, _Nocturnes._
> 
> View attachment 48227
> 
> 
> Chausson, _Poème._
> 
> View attachment 48228
> 
> 
> Ravel, _Tziganne._


That was the same recording of Chausson I was just listening to. 
It's amazing


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> That was the same recording of Chausson I was just listening to.
> It's amazing


It must be all of that rarefied Gallic ether in the air--- it's infectious. _;D_


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, String Quartets, opus 13 and 44, no.3
Henschel String Quartet

More fine Mendelssohn chamber playing.
I've yet to hear a Mendelssohn quartet set that wasn't a keeper.


----------



## cwarchc

I having some drama tonight


----------



## cwarchc

More drama


----------



## Cosmos

Just got a bunch more cds from the library, so now I'm chillin with Dvorak's beautiful piano trio in Bb


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 84 "I am content in my good fortune"

For Septuagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1727

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (2007)

and

Monica Huggett, cond. (1993)


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> Respectfully, I don't think Greg's being disrespectful in the least.
> 
> -- and I LOVE Janowitz.
> 
> . . . but I wouldn't put her psychological grasp of the text or her emotional delivery anywhere near that of Schwarzkopf's. . .
> 
> I love you championing Miss Gundula all the same. _;D_


Thats okay - I was being more silly than serious (I love both recordings, even if I prefer Janowitz). Apologies to Greg If that didn't come accross.


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons










It's refreshing to hear these concertos played with period instruments. I got this box set for USD $9


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's refreshing to hear these concertos played with period instruments. I got this box set for USD $9


And Trevor Pinnock is always great.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Schnittke Symphony no. 1 and hopefully more today










Whoa that turned out big


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto, Rudolf Kempe piano and Rudolf Firkusny with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Part of one of the web's best bargain downloads: Rene Liebowitz's complete symphony cycle, all the concertos, and a bunch of other Beethoven stuff -- for $1.09! When are they going to start paying us to haul this stuff away?


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Marching to Carcassonne, Op. 74_ (2002)
Peter Serkin, piano
London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen









*Johannes Brahms*: _Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79_
Adam Laloum, piano


----------



## drpraetorus

Nights in White Satin, Moody Blues


----------



## Blancrocher

Stephen Layton & co in the Gloria and other works by Poulenc.


----------



## drpraetorus

Wagner, Siegfried Idyll, Heinz Roegner, Berlin Radio Symphony.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Carl Maria von Weber*
Overtures
_Oberon, Abu Hassan, Der Freischutz
Euryanthe, Preciosa, and Jubel-Ouverture_
Bavarian Radio-Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik conducting

From the liner notes:

Nineteenth-century opera was permeated by all aspects of romanticism, including the rise of nationalism, and romantic subjects and the emotional treatment of them. In Germany, operatic activity was dominated in the first half of the century by romantic opera and in the second half by Wagner's music dramas. Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826) was the central figure in the German romantic opera, a genre characterized by medieval legends, folk as well as fairy tales, and the workings of Fate and Nature. Plots leaned heavily on the wild aspects of nature combined with the supernatural forces of Good and Evil. Although German operas borrowed a great deal from Italian and French examples, they heightened the drama through much more effective use of harmonic and orchestral colors.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## bejart

JC Bach (1735-1782): Symphony in E Flat, Op.6, No.5

David Zinman conducting the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

This 8-disc set of the complete Mozart String Quartets played by the Quartetto Italiano arrived today--still sounds fantastic, and of course, the playing is heavenly. (No, I didn't listen to all 8 discs today--it will take a while to get through them!)


----------



## Alypius

An evening of warhorses:

Brahms: Symphony no. 3 in F major, op. 90 (1883)
Performance: Eugen Jochum / London Philharmonic (EMI, 1977)










Brahms: Symphony no. 4, op. 98 (1885)
Performance: Carlos Kleiber / Wien Philharmoniker (Deutsche Grammophon, 1981)










Beethoven: Symphony no. 5 in C minor, op. 67 (1808)
Performance: Carlos Kleiber / Wien Philharmoniker (Deutsche Grammophon, 1974)


----------



## Weston

*Chopin: 12 Etudes, Op 25*
Murray Perahia, piano









Yet another composer I thought I disliked. Well, dislike is too strong a word. I felt indifference toward Chopin. But for some reason lately whole new vistas have been opening up of music I once thought too saccharine or maudlin. Mozart, Tchaikovsky, and now Chopin. Is there going to be anything left I dislike?

This may be the first time I've paid close attention to these little pieces. Some of them seem quite profound. At least one startled me into spilling my tea. The piano tone is wonderful in this recording.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Luigi Dallapiccola

From wikipedia: "From the 1950s on, the refined, contemplative style [Dallapiccola] developed would characterize his output, in contrast to the more raw and passionate works of his youth. Most of his works would be songs for solo voice and instrumental accompaniment. His touch with instrumentation is noted for its impressionistic sensuality and soft textures, heavy on sustained notes by woodwinds and strings (particularly middle-range instruments, such as the clarinet and viola)." I actually would recommend Dallapiccola before Schoenberg for a first exploration into atonal music because he is much more immediately accessible.

As far as stuff I listened to today:
Orchestral pieces:
Three questions with two answers 



Variations for orchestra 



 This one is interesting because the orchestration is quite Webernesque.

Songs (chronological order below):

















The last one (Commiato) is especially recommended.

Edit: also a quite intense purely choral work


----------



## Sid James

*Dvorak* _Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"_
- Rosamunde Trio: Martino Tirimo, piano; Ben Sayevich, violin; Daniel Veis, cello

"The fellow has more ideas than all of us. Anybody else could cobble together main themes out of what he throws away," said Brahms of *Dvorak's* ability to spin melody after melody. He does it in the *"Dumky" trio *in fine fashion, its a piece that has no precedent in the classical literature, a fusion of Slavic elements - contrasted in tempo as well as mood - and Viennese polish. The last movement brings together the manifold ideas in the the preceding five movements in a masterful way too. Amazing stuff.










*Album: bachCage by Franceso Tristano (piano)*
-_ Pieces by J. S. Bach, John Cage and Tristano _(DGG)

This album is more an extemporisation than an attempt to play these pieces in a more conventional way. Its very much an album with the piano's sound being altered by something like 40 microphones and electronic mixing and wizardry. My favourite tracks are the immersive _*In a Landscape*_ by *Cage* and *Bach's* bouncy _*Four Duets BWV 802-5*_, the pianist here duetting with himself thanks to tricks of recording technology.

There are spikier tracks by Cage too, speaking to the influence of Henry Cowell (a tone cluster or two!), and Tristano's_ Introit _and _Interludes_ serve as bookends for the album (with a bit from Bach's_ French Suite #1 _sounds as if its the piano playing under water).

Interesting also how this album blurs the lines between old and new, showing how they are different but can also coexist and be in a sort of harmony with eachother.










*Haydn *_The Creation_
- Soloists, orch. and choir under Andreas Spering (Naxos)

Finishing with *Haydn's The Creation*, one of the wonders of the choral repertoire. I listened to disc one and will listen to the other disc later on. Fav bits include the vague opening bit moving quickly towards the shattering "licht" bit, the vigorous creation of the seas, and other imaginative image painting such as the songs about birds and whales opening part II.


----------



## Weston

*Ernst von Dohnányi: Ruralia Hungarica, 5 pieces for orchestra, Op. 32b*
Matthias Bamert / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra









Do you ever have a work of such ambivalence you can't even decide if you enjoy it or not? I'm listening along thinking, "Ooh, this is waaaay too light -- almost pops light." Then a nice orchestral effect or color will catch my ear. I get little turned off when we're back in 1950s Hollywood romantic comedy mode, then it switches to sword and sandal epic, but only briefly before ending in a comedic or festive march. I'd better table this one and seek a better fit for my current mood.


----------



## Weston

*Joseph Schwantner: Recoil, for wind ensemble* 
Thomas Verrier / Vanderbilt Wind Symphony

2009 recording from the Blair School of Music Performance Archive - no CD or picture available.

Now this is more like it! Decidedly not light and fluffy. I feel like I've just been in a fight with a Gorn. Truly interesting percussion effects with very deep bass drums contrasted with very high cymbals or tambourines or something. While this may be a wind symphony I feel as though I'm hearing strings too. Clever compositional technique? Or are there strings as well?

I didn't realize until I was well into it that this performance is only available to staff and students. However, there are a couple of other recordings out there available on CD.


----------



## brotagonist

I was listening to the first disc of my new album (the first of my July purchases to arrive):










Music for Percussion, Strings and Celesta / Concerto for Orchestra

I can't wait to listen to the other 3 discs in the set (in the coming days). I have never heard them before, but I do know the first one very well, as I used to own it as a quadrophonic LP:










I was really getting into it and then the player changed to the subsequent disc:









I thought, I've never heard this Bartók Piano Concerto before! How delicious! What disc is it on? It was Lutosławski. I am sure that he must have been influenced by Bartók. I heard that for the first time.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Op. 76 and Op. 118
Strauss: Arabella

















About to listen to Arabella following libretto.


----------



## KenOC

Why do I think Arabella is a cow? Some commercial from my long-ago youth?


----------



## opus55

KenOC said:


> Why do I think Arabella is a cow? Some commercial from my long-ago youth?


This?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarabelle_Cow


----------



## KenOC

Or this?


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to









http://www.allmusic.com/album/music-of-the-ukraine-mw0001355254

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/kolessa.htm









http://www.allmusic.com/album/gliere-taras-bulba-stankovych-rasputin-mw0001812569

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/gliere.htm


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Jan Dismas Zelenka

Sub olea pacis: Melodrama de Sancto Wenceslao, for soloists, chorus, instruments & continuo, ZWV 175*
Marek Stryncl, Musica Aeterna Bratislava, Musica Florea, Ensemble Philidor, Boni Pueri Boys Choir, various soloists, etc.
[Supraphon, 2001]

Magnificent music for a sun-drenched morning in Bohemia.


----------



## Pugg

Cristina Deutekom, who past away yesterday at the age of 82.

​


----------



## mirepoix

Our weekend begins with the somewhat exotic (and lovely) variety of Karayev and the Seven Beauties ballet suites. Ostankino Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra under Rauf Abdullayev.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Christopher Herrick on the organ from the Royal Albert Hall. Sounds amazing. Some great fun pieces too.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henri Dutilleux's Symphonies 1 and 2 - Daniel Barenboim, cond.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Still in the mood of the late Renaissance Venetian school!

Giovanni Gabrieli: Sonate e Canzoni (Concerto Palatino)

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Jeff W

Fulfilling my Saturday Symphony obligations right at the start. Cesar Franck's Symphony in D minor, paired with Camille Saint-Saens' Symphony No. 3 as played by the NBC Symphony Orchestra under the direction of Arturo Toscanini.









Piano Concertos No. 20 (K. 466), 21 (K. 467) and 1 (K. 37) of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Geza Anda played piano and led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the Keyboard.









Some more piano next in Schubert's Piano Trios No. 1 (D. 898) & 2 (D. 929). Jos van Immerseel played the fortepiano, Vera Beths the violin and Anner Bylsma played the cello.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is exactly my kind of warhorse


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K. 503_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 no. 1_
Takács Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_An Arvo Album_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Symphony No. 31 in D Major, 'Paris' (Hans Graf; Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate*

I have four recordings of this, but this is the best I've heard so far.


----------



## JACE

Listening to music from this set (again):










*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5 / Jochum, LSO*


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in D Major, Op.4, No.4

Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Catherine Weiss, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, harpsichord -- Jakob theorbo


----------



## Bas

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata in Am D845, in C D840 in Am D784
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano]. on Deutsche Grammophone









Louis Spohr - Violin Concertos no. 1 in A, no 14 in Am, no 15 in Em
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk-Sinfonie orchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO









Joseph Haydn - String Quartets opus 64 no. 1 in C, no. 3 in B-flat, no. 6 in E-flat
By Quatuor Mosaïques, on Naïve


----------



## Oskaar

*Voyage Nostalgique - Brahms, Bizet, Et Al / Trio Artemis*









Hungarian Dances (21) for Orchestra, WoO 1: no 2 in D minor by Johannes Brahms
Carmen: L'amour est un oiseau rebelle "Habañera": Excerpt(s) by Georges Bizet
Humoreske by Paul Juon
Berceuse for Violin and Piano in D major, Op. 16 by Gabriel Fauré
Rumania, Rumania by Traditional
Peer Gynt Suite no 1, Op. 46: no 3, Anitra's Dance by Edvard Grieg
Melodies (2) for Piano, Op. 3: no 1 in F major by Anton Rubinstein
Hungarian Dances (21) for Piano 4 hands, WoO 1: no 6 in D flat major by Johannes Brahms
Danse phantastique, Op. 24 no 2 by Paul Juon
Serenade, Op. 6 no 1 by Enrico Toselli
Suite for Jazz Orchestra no 2, Op. 50b: no 6, Waltz II by Dmitri Shostakovich
Orphée aux enfers: Can-can by Jacques Offenbach
Danny Boy "Londonderry Air" by Traditional
Schwarze Augen by A. Ferraris
Tico-tico no Fubá by Zequinha de Abreu
Breakfast at Tiffany's: Moon River by Henry Mancini
Humoresques (8) for Piano, Op. 101/B 187: no 1 in E flat minor by Antonín Dvorák
Pajama Game: Hernando's Hideaway by Richard Adler














Georges Bizet----------Paul Juon














Jacques Offenbach-----Zequinha de Abreu​
*As hinted at by the title, this recording features music that does not belong to the standard classical repertoire. They are not works from an imaginary "museum of masterpieces" but music associated more readily with relaxation and entertainment. And although these pieces can still fill the same function today, they also have become, albeit by an alternate route, objects of esthetic beauty, "classic" music, for there has been a radical change in the perception of music since their composition. All of these works were composed with a specific function in mind, such as dance music, film music or salon music, functions that are nowadays usually filled by recordings. At the time of their composition, however, they had to be performed live to fill these functions, and this for every repetition of the event for which they were conceived. In this sense, this is a nostalgic trip because it refers to a time when the industrial reproduction of art was not possible. Music was current, relevant and always contemporary. And for this reason, even our grandparents still did not make a great distinction between "serious" and "popular" music, in contrast to today, an age marked by the mass reproduction and worldwide dissemination of music. And finally, a certain nostalgia exists for many contemporary listeners who did not have the chance to experience life before "muzak," before the constant exposure to recorded background music, in their yearning for these golden times.*

*arkivmusic*


----------



## thetrout

This is the Gaudier's first Octet, the one from the '90s (I think they re-recorded the Octet, around 2001). It is superb. Regarding the Octet, you do not hear much about it, do you? It is usually not talked about as much as Schubert's other Chamber words, the String Quintet, _Death and the Maiden_, _Trout_ etc. I think it is underrated. It has one of those Theme and Variations (on a previous work) that Schubert seemed to excel at - here it is from his Singspiel, _Die Freunde von Salamanka_. If you like the _Trout_ Quintet, you _must_ like the Octet: it is a delightful work.

It was dedicated to that same Archduke Rudolph from, Beethoven, Piano Trio, fame.

Also listening to this,









Have some Mahler and, Haydn (104) coming up.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mendelssohn that is justifiably feted and fussed over; certainly in my view.

. . . and _so _delightful for a shiny, summery, August morning in California. . . even _if_ at work and indoors. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

A "Room Without a View."

Thank you for keeping me sane, Mendelssohn.


----------



## Oskaar

*Ropartz: Symphonies Vol 1 / Lang-lessing, Et Al*

Composer: Joseph Guy Ropartz 
Conductor: Sebastian Lang-Lessing 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Nancy Lyric Symphony Orchestra









Symphony no 1 in A minor "sur un choral breton"
Symphony no 4 in C major






​
Beautiful, varied, adventurous, dramatic and romantic symphonies. Really a found!

* Lang-Lessing, a German conductor who had served as music director for the Orchestre for six years when this recording was made in 2005, brings a wonderful balance of lucidity and passion to the music, equally emphasizing both Ropartz' masterful technique and his spiritual inspiration. In Lang-Lessing and the OS&L de Nancy's performances, Ropartz's First, subtitled "On a Breton Choral," sounds like a more earthy sister to d'Indy's Symphony "On a French Mountain Air," and his Fourth sounds like a less idealized brother to Magnard's contemporaneous Fourth. Timpani's sound is warmly evocative and nicely detailed.*

*Review by James Leonard - allmusic*


----------



## brotagonist

I definitely got my fill of Respighi, so it's filed away until next year (at this rate, I think 14-16 months from now would be more accurate  ). I am now listening to the first Arabic album I ever owned on LP (but I have had the CD version since the early '90s):










I know that much Arabic music is improvisational, but it is also considered classical, likely because the maqam (Turkish, makam) upon which the music is based is fixed. I don't understand much of that, but for you who know something about music, is seems to be akin to modes. The music is great. Performing here are Simon Shaheen and Ali Jihad Racy.


----------



## bejart

Jan Wanski (1762-ca.1800): Symphony in G Major

Robert Satanowski conducting the Poznan Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## omega

*Bartok*, _String Quartet n°5_
Alban Berg Quartett








*Hindemith*, _Symphony "Mathis der Maler"_
Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony








*Grisey*, _Partiels_
Asko Ensemble


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony -

Franck: Symphony in D minor
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Monteux


----------



## Art Rock

Picked this one up in a German shop for 2 euro - Mahler IV is one of the few compositions where I strive to get every single version that has been issued. The performances are better than I expected.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphony No. 5 in C minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## Oskaar

*Bedford: Alleluia Timpanis, Symphony No 1, Etc / Brabbins*

*Composer: David Bedford 
Performer: Piers Adams 
Conductor: Jac Van Steen, Martyn Brabbins 
Orchestra/Ensemble: BBC Symphony Orchestra, Crouch End Festival Chorus*









*Bedford, D:*

Alleluia Timpanis

Symphony No. 1

Recorder Concerto

Twelve Hours of Sunset






​
The haunting and atmospheric title work is accompanied by the celebratory Alleluia Timpanis, Bedford's Symphony No.1, and his Recorder Concerto, with soloist Piers Adams.

*"Someone who can combine the shimmering sounds of Sixties texture music with greater consonance than most would dare deserves his place in the sun."*
*BBC Music Magazine, 1998*


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Handel Variations Op. 24; Rhapsodies Op. 79; Piano Pieces Opp. 118 & 119 / Murray Perahia*

Exquisite.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras always gets a curtain call from me. Fabulous performances. Powerful-sounding, even if somewhat 'slick' and digital engineering-wise.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Corelli*: Violin Sonatas, op. 5, w. Avison Ens. (rec.2012); *D. Scarlatti*: Sonatas for Keyboard, w. Sudbin (rec.2004).

View attachment 48288


----------



## bejart

John Field (1782-1837): Piano Concerto No.2 in A Flat

Janos Furst leading the New Irish Chamber Orchestra -- John O'Conor, piano


----------



## MagneticGhost

Continuing my journey with the Huelgas Ensemble. This may be my favourite so far. Such simplicity and purity. Wish I had the liner notes so I could read more about the works and who composed them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

House of Argerich serving some fierce Prokofiev _flambé._


----------



## Oskaar

*The Fauré Album / Gil Shaham*

Composer: Gabriel Fauré 
Performer: Akira Eguchi, Gil Shaham, Brinton Smith









Sonata for Violin and Piano no 1 in A major, Op. 13
Sérénade toscane, Op. 3 no 2
Clair de lune, Op. 46 no 2
Sicilienne for Cello and Piano, Op. 78
Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80: Fileuse
Berceuse for Violin and Piano in D major, Op. 16
Morceau de lecture for Violin and Piano
Romance for Violin and Piano in B flat major, Op. 28
Andante for Violin and Piano in B flat major, Op. 75
Trio for Piano and Strings in D minor, Op. 120
Après un rêve, Op. 7 no 1






​
Lovely...just lovely.

*First, the serious stuff: Shaham and pianist Akira Eguchi turn in an impressive performance of the First Violin Sonata, one quite different from the aristocratic classic Grumiaux recording on Philips. Here the work's roots in Beethoven's own contributions to this medium come to the fore, most tellingly in the punchy scherzo and sharply delineated rhythms of the outer movements. The Andante, in contrast, sings with true Romantic ardor. It's a lovely performance, as is that of the late and comparatively elusive Piano Trio, where the duo receives handsome assistance from cellist Brinton Smith, and all concerned bring a welcome degree of freshness and energy to a work that in other hands tends to languish.

Eight shorter pieces fill out the program, including a charming transcription by Eguchi of Après un Reve, the inevitable "Sicilienne" from Pelleas et Melisande, and two more substantial offerings: Romance Op. 28, and the Andante Op. 75. Coming as they do between the two larger works (save for the Eguchi transcription, which closes the program as an "encore"), the entire disc offers a welcome variety of material that truly adds up to a "Fauré Album", exactly as promised.*
* --David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com*


----------



## Blancrocher

John Tavener: The Protecting Veil (Ma/Zinman); Britten: 3 string quartets (Maggini)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Andres Segovia, guitar*

BACH
_Chaconne
Loure_

SORS
_Minuet in C
Andantino_

MENDELSSOHN
_Canzonetta_

VILLA-LOBOS
_Prelude_

RODRIGO
Sarabanda

From the liner notes:

(A letter written by Marc Pincherle for a Recital at Paris
June 4, 1935, by Andres Segovia.)

I admire the _Chaconne_ profoundly, yet I have seldom heard it played without a sense of discomfort. This dissatisfaction was wholly unrelated to the musical splendor of the composition itself, to its nobility and pathetic content which reveals itself, to its rich variety, its marvelous balance as well as its ingenuity in the treatment of the violin . . .


----------



## brotagonist

I'm getting ready to do something, but I haven't yet decided what, so the hours are drifting  I've got an exciting novel that I just might still be able to finish within an hour or so, a fresh pot of Golden Monkey Black Tea and some heady Brahms:










Piano Trio in C, Piano Trio in C minor, Trio in A minor for piano, clarinet and cello (disc two only)
Beaux Arts Trio, George Pieterson

I could spend hours with this wonderful music, it is so seductive.


----------



## Oskaar

*Telemann: Don Quixote / La Lyra / Ouverture In D Minor*

Composer(s):
Telemann, Georg Philipp

Conductor(s):
Ward, Nicholas

Orchestra(s):
Northern Chamber Orchestra









Don Quixote Suite
Ouverture in D Minor
Suite in E-Flat Major, "La Lyra"






​
*"This disc, delivered with great aplomb by Nicholas Ward and his Northern Chamber Orchestra, is a showcase of the composer's versatility and his gift for writing vivid and picturesque music. Each of the works in this program is delightful in its orchestrational genius, and all are played with great style and conviction...Warm and vibrant sound quality, with concise and informative program notes round this disc off nicely, adding yet another gem to the Naxos diadem. Pure delight, this. Buy it."*

*Kevin Sutton
MusicWeb International *


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, String quartets opus 12 and 80.
Henschel String Quartet

Just received this today. Fine performances, but only 49 minutes of music.


----------



## Blake

Savall and his crew perform Bach's Overture Suites. I'm having a hard time getting over how good this disk is.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Tannhäuser, performed by the Wiener Philarmoniker and George Solti.


----------



## musicrom

*Sergei Bortkiewicz* - Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 20:






I was pretty impressed by this piece. I wasn't expecting much, but it displayed a lot of character and energy. I've never heard of this composer, but it might be a good idea to look into his music some more! It's hard for me to think of any great comparison stylistically to the piece - it's definitely not a modern style, but maybe somewhat similar to Prokofiev's style, not sure.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, 'The Tempest'; Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, 'Waldstein'; Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, 'Appassionata' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## Guest

Mozart (No 21 In D Major, K575) and Shostakovich (No.2 in A Op.68) might seem an odd pairing, but it allows this Quartet, who studied with members of the Borodin SQ, to show their range of playing from dignified elegance to all-out ferocity. Good sound from what seems to be their own label--not demonstration worthy, but good enough.


----------



## LancsMan

*Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 4 - 10* Emerson String Quartet on DG







These are the second and third discs from their 5 CD set covering all the Shostakovich String Quartets.

The language of these quartets seems simple, direct and spare in texture. There are some powerful sections of a brutal character. I find these quartets riveting. The Eighth quartet Op. 110 would make a good introduction to the quartets - it's a disconcertingly powerful quartet.

These are great live recordings.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Antonín Dvorák - Songs

In folk tone, Op. 73/B 146* (1886) 
*Zigeunermelodien ('Gypsy songs'), Op. 55/B 104* (1880)
*Liebeslieder, Op. 83/B 160* (1888) 
*Biblical Songs, Op. 99/B 185* (1894)
Dagmar Pecková (Mezzo Soprano), Irwin Gage (Piano) [Supraphon, 2001]

A fine collection of beautiful Dvorak songs. Not the crispest sound on this Supraphon recording but still, a very valuable disc. Dvorak's capacity for melodic invention is astounding, and this is very forward looking / modern for1880 - 1894.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 85 "I am the Good Shepherd"

For Misericordias Domini - Leipzig, 1725

John Eliot Gardiner, cond. (2000)

and

Christophe Coin, cond. (1994)


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski - (1998) Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (Wit)*










Someone has to listen to Lutosławski around here.


----------



## KenOC

Funeral cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, by a 19-year old Beethoven. Actually, pretty impressive!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 62.

Gramophone Magazine had an article describing its symphonic nature, so it's worth hearing again.

Rudolf Buchbinder on piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

K


Lope de Aguirre said:


> Someone has to listen to Lutosławski around here.


Someone else listening to Lutoslawski:

Symphony No. 4, Jacek Kaspszyk and the NFM Phil.


----------



## Blancrocher

Logged into spotify, and I'm whirling through the rabbit hole. "Wired: Music for Harpsichord and Electronics."

http://www.musicalcriticism.com/recordings/cd-chapman-nmc-0409.shtml


----------



## revdrdave

As the summer of Dvorak draws to a close, I'm finding myself drawn to Handel, a composer less represented in my collection than he ought to be. So, I'm headed into the operas by way of the cantatas, having made the plunge with the first of seven volumes of the Italian cantatas on Glossa. I'd read how terrific these cantatas are and, judging by this first volume, they are.


----------



## JACE

*Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87 / Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Stravinsky Petrouchka - Cond. Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II
Bob van Asperen, harpsichord


----------



## KenOC

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat, Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano, with Anima Eterna Orchestra. From a very fine set for those who like fortepiano.


----------



## julianoq

Frank Shipway passed away this week on a car accident. He has few records, but all I heard of him was amazing, and he had a close relationship with the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (the Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie that they recorded is really superb).

Now listening to him conducting Mahler's fifth with the RPO, one of my favorite records of this symphony.


----------



## KenOC

julianoq said:


> Frank Shipway passed away this week on a car accident. He has few records, but all I heard of him was amazing, and he had a close relationship with the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (the Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie that they recorded is really superb).
> 
> Now listening to him conducting Mahler's fifth with the RPO, one of my favorite records of this symphony.


Haven't heard this, want it! Another very fine recording by Frank Shipway (RIP, Frank!) is the Shostakovich #10:


----------



## brotagonist

I've been listening to a LOT of music today, just kicking back with some fine tea and a good book, but now it's time for the Saturday Symphony:










Karajan/BPO

I'll finish the CD while I'm at it and also listen to the Symphonic Variations (Karajan/Weissenberg/O Paris)


----------



## KenOC

I'm listening to a lot too, mostly Mozart it seems. Right now, String Quintet k.614 in E-flat major, Arthur Grumiaux and friends. Hard to beat this!


----------



## Guest

He's a wonderful player and the sound is fantastic. Close and detailed but still plenty of "air" around his guitar. His amazing technique and powerful/thoughtful interpretations override the rather familiar (to guitarists) repertoire. Highly recommended.


----------



## KenOC

Posting here busily tonight! Beethoven, 12 Variations on Handel's "See the Conquering Hero Comes" for cello and piano. Schiff and Fellner, a great set of the complete cello/piano music.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Stravinsky, _Jeu de cartes_ - Listening on 91.7 FM

http://www.houstonpublicmedia.org/classical917/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Some seriously good performances of terrific guitar repertoire. Gabriel Bianco is a brilliant French guitars with one of the most beautiful, cleanest and expressive sounds I have heard. The Guitar Laureate Series on Naxos is one of the best sources of serious guitar repertoire with some of the finest performances around.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Opus55
Copland: Symphony No. 3


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Obviously there was something of a shift in gears (from 19th century Russians to 20th century Brits) after a late, late Bar-B-Cue and a good amount of excellent beer:


----------



## opus55

The beer looks like a meal by itself


----------



## Vaneyes

julianoq said:


> *Frank Shipway passed away this week on a car accident*. He has few records, but all I heard of him was amazing, and he had a close relationship with the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (the Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie that they recorded is really superb).
> 
> Now listening to him conducting Mahler's fifth with the RPO, one of my favorite records of this symphony.


I'd not heard...so sorry to hear that.

It's Shipway's M5 I always recommend (along with LB/DG). For those interested, the 32-bit remastering does make a difference.:tiphat:

Playing now in memory. R.I.P.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"*Someone has to listen to Lutosławski around here." :tiphat:

View attachment 48311


----------



## Itullian

Saturday night Solti. Act 1.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6 - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## opus55

Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I feel as if Kraus's music has been neglected because of his conservative approach to composition, valuing contrapuntal writing just as Bach was but in a more classical style. Bach was regarded as old fashioned in his day (his style and intent arguably is directly inherited from Renaissance liturgical music and then applied to baroque conventions of composition) when composers were tending towards the more experimental orchestral timbres and techniques to evoke a wide array of emotion and energy (composers for the Mannheim orchestra especially). Kraus tends to emphasise counterpoint, just as Bach did, rather than focus on the evocation of emotion through innovative orchestral writing and this enabled him to develop very simple musical ideas very effectively in the style he was writing in. I suppose this counters the criticism of his alleged inability to compose melodies as good as Haydn and Mozart. Definite elements of Sturm und Drang appear in his music though and every now and then Kraus dabbles in a more typical way of writing for orchestra at the time, but I do believe his idiosyncratic sound is heard best in works such as his Sinfonia con fugato per la chiesa.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henri Dutilleux

Sonate
Figures de resonances
3 Preludes
-Genevieve Joy and Henri Dutilleux, pianos

3 Strophes sur le nom de Sacher
-David Geringas, cello

Ansi la nuit
-Quatour sine nomine

2 Sonnets de Jean Cassou
-Giles Cachemaille, baritone, Henri Dutilleux, piano

San Francisco Night
-Dawn Upshaw, soprano, Jerome Ducros, piano


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Johannes Brahms* - Symphony No. 4, performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Claude Debussy

Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (1892-1894)
Jeux (1912-1913)
Images for Orchestra (1905-1912)
Danse sacrée et danse profane (1904) *
Alice Chalifoux, harp; Pierre Boulez, New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Cleveland Orchestra










*Maurice Ravel
Introduction et Allegro for harp, string quartet, flute and clarinet

Claude Debussy
Sonate for flute, viola and harp

Camille Saint-Saens
Fantaisie Op.124 for violin and harp

Albert Roussel
Serenade Op.30 for flute, violin, viola, cello and harp. *

Skaila Kanga (harp), Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble
[Chandos, 1987]


----------



## Itullian

SiegendesLicht said:


> View attachment 48313
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms* - Symphony No. 4, performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra.


I have that recording. it's great.


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's Coptic Light - Michael Morgan, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn Symphony 101 with Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica
Paradise!


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I feel as if Kraus's music has been neglected because of his conservative approach to composition, valuing contrapuntal writing just as Bach was but in a more classical style. Bach was regarded as old fashioned in his day (his style and intent arguably is directly inherited from Renaissance liturgical music and then applied to baroque conventions of composition) when composers were tending towards the more experimental orchestral timbres and techniques to evoke a wide array of emotion and energy (composers for the Mannheim orchestra especially). Kraus tends to emphasise counterpoint, just as Bach did, rather than focus on the evocation of emotion through innovative orchestral writing and this enabled him to develop very simple musical ideas very effectively in the style he was writing in. I suppose this counters the criticism of his alleged inability to compose melodies as good as Haydn and Mozart. Definite elements of Sturm und Drang appear in his music though and every now and then Kraus dabbles in a more typical way of writing for orchestra at the time, but I do believe his idiosyncratic sound is heard best in works such as his Sinfonia con fugato per la chiesa.


Like. Like. Like. Like. Like. Like. . .

Kraus is timeless.


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's For Stefan Wolpe - Harold Chaney, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love this


----------



## Jeff W

On this week's Symphonycast:

From the 2014 BBC Proms:

RICHARD STRAUSS: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

DVORAK: Concerto for Violin in A, Op. 53

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 6, op. 68

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
David Zinman - Conductor
Julia Fischer - Violin

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/08/04/


----------



## PetrB

*Angelo Gilardino ~ Studi di Virtuosità e di Trascendenza, for Guitar*

Angelo Gilardino ~ Studi di Virtuosità e di Trascendenza

Studi di Virtuosità e di Trascendenza: 
Serie I No.1 & 12 (1981)





Serie II No.13 & 18 (1983) 





Serie III No. 26 & 27 (1984)





Serie IV No. 45 & *46* (1986)




Serie IV No. *46*; Les Jardins Féeriques





Serie V No. 51 & 60 (1988)





Musica per l'Angelo della Melancholia (1991)


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki conducting his 2nd Cello Concerto (with Rostropovich) and Partita for harpsichord, guitar, contra-bassoon, and harp.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to some more Gliere 


















disc review here
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8347/


----------



## MagneticGhost

OK everyone. Stop what you are doing right now.
GO and listen to Vaughan William's *Dark Pastoral for Cello and Orchestra* - Royal Scottish National Orchestra / Guy Johnston


----------



## Taggart

disc 48 of










Handel at his choral best in an excellent performance. Simon Preston gives a very HIP performance aided by his soloists Diana Montague and Arleen Auger. _Dixit Dominus_ may be Handel's earliest surviving autograph, but it's still beautiful and outstanding.


----------



## sdtom

Aggelos said:


> Listening to some more Gliere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disc review here
> http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8347/


While I do have a nice selection of Gliere material this is one that has somehow escaped me. I too have the Chandos recording and would be hard pressed to spend more than a few dollars for this one.
Tom


----------



## sdtom

Listening to the final concert of Bernstein's which includes Beethoven's 7th symphony. While the performance is fine by the Boston Symphony the live recording must have had 100 people with colds or people who like to couch which was unacceptable to me.
Tom


----------



## Conky

Debussy's String Quartet, by the Keller Quartet. Very interesting in terms of texture, and the third movement is pathos-laden. I haven't heard much Impressionist music, but this is the first Impressionist piece that I really like.


----------



## Oskaar

*BERG, N.: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 (Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic, Rasilainen)*

Composer(s)	Berg, Natanael
Artist(s) Rasilainen, Ari, Conductor • Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra









Symphony No. 1, "Alles endet was entstehet'"
Symphony No. 2, "Arstiderna" (The Seasons)






​
Simple and cliche-filled music, but a quite nice to listen to if you are in the mood for light and un-challenging music.

*CPO's sound is rich and spacious, so this is a sonic feast for the ears, even though the music provides little aesthetic sustenance.*
*allmusic*


----------



## Andolink

*W.A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat major, K. 595_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Edward Elgar*: _String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83_ & _Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 84_
Piers Lane, piano
Goldner String Quartet









*Franz Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 82 in C major, 'The Bear'_
Les Agrémens/Guy Van Waas









*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 no. 2_
Takács Quartet


----------



## Jeff W

Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 22 (K. 482), 23 (K. 488) & 3 (K. 40). Geza Anda plays the solo piano and conducts the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the piano.


----------



## Vasks

_A session of Sessions_

*Sessions - Symphony #2 (Blomstedt/London)
Sessions - Rhapsody (Badea/New World)*


----------



## Oskaar

*Emil Klein 
Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, Vol. 3*









Concerto Grosso in F major, Op.6/9, HWV 327
Concerto Grosso in D minor, Op.6/10, HWV 328
Concerto Grosso in A major, Op.6/11, HWV 329
Concerto Grosso in B minor, Op.6/12, HWV 330






​
Delicious music, and very well performed. Quite good sound to be 1995


----------



## brotagonist

I will listen to my Karajan CD one final time today for the Saturday Symphony group, but I decided that I'd like to hear a French conductor. Perhaps I chose too hastily, since this 1956 recording is not of acceptable quality:

Franck : Symphony in D minor
Pierre Monteux/Orchestre National de France

I just learned that Glière is really German! He was born in the Ukraine to a German father and a Polish mother and his real name is Reinhold Glier. This means I must hear something! I discovered this heroic symphony based on an old Russian epic that was later Christianized, kind of a symphonic sword and sandals tale:

Reinhold Glier : Symphony 3 "Ilya Muromets"
Farberman/Royal Philharmonic

I also discovered that Glière composed right into the 1950s! I thought he was one of those old pre-Shostakovich Russian composers from the later 1800s, like Rimsky-Korsakov, Mussorgsky, etc. I will definitely explore some more Glière in the future, but I also have CDs right here in the house that need listening


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764) Violin Sonata in D Major, Op.3, No.6

Harmonie Universelle: Florian Deuter and Monica Waisman, violins


----------



## sdtom

Fibich Symphony No. 2, part of a three volume series released by Naxos.
Tom


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Glazunov's* birthday (1865), and sampling for* Zimmermann's* death day (1970).


----------



## bejart

Andre Ernest Modeste Gretry (1741-1813): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.3, No.2

Haydn Quartet: Alexander Tal and Kati Sebestyn, violins -- Erwin Schiffer, viola -- Gyorgy Schiffer, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Sinfonia Antartica (Symph No 7)_
London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
with *Norma Burrowes (Soprano)*
Sir Adrian Boult conducting

From the liner notes:

One of history's most famous accounts of thragic endeavor is the story of English Antarctic explorer Robert Falcon Scott. In November 1911, Captain Scott led an expedition to the South Pole, reaching it on January 18, 1912, shortly after the Norwegian Roald Amundsen. On the return trip, Captain Scott and his four companions perished in a blizzard; his records and diaries were found by a searching party later in the same year.

Ye ice falls! Ye that from the
mountain's brow
Adown enormous ravines slope
amain-

Torrents, methinks, that heard a 
mighty voice,
And stopped at once amid their
maddest plunge!
Motionless torrents! Silent cataracts.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 4 in D Major (The London Haydn Quartet).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As a sworn lover of vocal music and certainly song cycles I can't believe I did not stumble upon these works... and this recording... sooner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Ging heut morgen ubers Feld, trau noch auf den Grasern hing. . ._"

Frederica von Stade's childlike-and-pure delivery of Mahler's _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ certainly has a just claim on _my_ affections.

The weather's balmy, breezy, and gorgeous and she really makes my entire world come to vibrant-Super-Cinemascope life.

I need to send her a schooner of champagne and wagon-loads of flowers.

It's only fair.


----------



## Oskaar

*Kayser: Symphonies Vol 1 / Aeschbacher, Aalborg So*

Composer: Leif Kayser 
Conductor: Matthias Aeschbacher 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Aalborg Symphony Orchestra









Symphony no 2
Symphony no 3






​
I really like this symphonies, both of them as different as they are. Adventurous and rich.

*If Alfven's additions of inappropriate Scherzo and overlong finale were misguided, their critical reception pales beside that of the Scherzo in Leif Kayser's Second Symphony (1939), once hailed as the "most boring ever written" and the work as a whole as "stale". Listening now to this gentle music, such comments seem unduly harsh and based on a basic misunderstanding of the symphony's character, which is fundamentally contemplative with little of the surface incident of, say, one of Holmboe's. Although by nature a traditionalist, Kayser counted Nielsen and Bartók among his models but it was Gregorian chant, rather than folk music, that suffused his music. Not unresponsive to modernist trends, the free-tonal Third Symphony (1953, completed after his ordination as a Catholic priest) again possesses an inner calm, not unlike Creston's faith-led symphonies, and is very nicely presented by the Aalborg Symphony Orchestra under their new chief conductor, Matthias Aeschbacher.*

*Gramophone, October 2007*


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, Symphony No. 102, the real "Miracle." From the Dorati set.


----------



## brotagonist

Glière had quite an imagination, to write a 93-minute symphony depicting the adventures of Ilya Muromets. I'm not sure if he didn't stretch it out just a bit too much  but it is a very impressive symphony (now added to my favourites).

I guess my CDs will have to wait a few minutes. I think I need something a bit shorter: it's already almost noon! I was scanning Tom Service' (do I need 's or will ' suffice, since his name ends in a sibilant?) fifty greatest symphonies and I picked out these two:

Joseph Haydn : Symphony 6 "Le Matin"
Petra Müllejans/Freiburger Barockorchester

A coincidence, KenOC? I picked a Haydn symphony, too, but an early one, since I have never heard any of them.

Nikolai Myaskovsky : Symphony 10
Evgeny Svetlanov/State Academic Orchestra

I like Myaskovsky, but have only heard 2-3 of his symphonies. Add one to the count.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to the very wonderfull first side of Das Rheingold. Im reduced to listening to the remastered cd as my Decca lp set is a bit 'cor blimey. (Well its the same age as me!)


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to the combination Shostakovich + Benjamin Basner


















http://dschjournal.com/reviews/cd_reviews/rvs17op77.htm


> On the other hand, Veniamin Basner's Katerina Izmailova Symphony for Full Orchestra would benefit from being less inclusive than it is. The booklet to the premiere and still lone recording (Calig CAL 50 992; deleted) reports that Shostakovich conceived of composing a symphony based on Lady Macbeth as early as 1934, the year of its first staging, and that he and Basner sketched precise plans for this after collaborating on the music to the 1966 Lenfilm adaptation of Katerina Izmailova. Basner claimed that his "symphony" does not contain "a single note that does not come from Shostakovich."
> 
> The outcome, realised only after Shostakovich's death, combines material from across the opera into five movements: Katerina, Father-in-law, Night/Ghost, Arrest and Exile/Prison. Notwithstanding the title, and its symphonic scale (it lasts three-quarters of an hour), this suite lacks the thematic development of a true symphony.
> 
> But a symphony was not what we were seeking. No, the main reasons I rarely take this exercise off the shelf, despite its apparently impeccable pedigree, are the wearisome length of the vocal lines assigned by Basner to various instruments, plus the occasionally perplexing choice of music included ... and excluded. For instance, the boorishness of Katerina's father-in-law could be conveyed without transcribing quite so much of Boris' banal nattering. Conversely, other than chunks of the final one that are subjected to a rather silly remix, the Entr'actes are neglected. Are these really superfluous to an orchestral reduction of the opera?
> 
> Conlon sets himself a less ambitious task than did Basner, explaining in a short essay that he has supplemented the Lady Macbeth Entr'actes with "brilliant and expressive passages" from the Scenes proper, arranging the music largely in linear sequence following the chronology of the opera's plot. A limited number of vocal lines have been judiciously relocated to instruments, but for the most part Conlon employs only the pre-existing accompaniment.
> 
> Conlon's eight-part suite starts fearsomely, quoting the orchestral Adagio from the final scene, which signals Katerina's realisation of Sergei's betrayal. With destiny foretold, the first movement (In the Court of the Ismailovs) jumps back to depict the oppressive tedium of the Izmailov household.
> 
> Skipping the first Entr'acte and Scene 2, the second movement, Dangerous Tension, begins with the manic Entr'acte between Scenes 2 and 3. The mood shifts as Scene 3 opens with Katerina (on oboe) lamenting the boredom and loneliness of her existence.
> 
> Sergei's seduction of Katerina follows, copying the pornophonic details of the original opera, which do not appear in Basner's distillation of the expurgated Katerina Izmailova. This third movement (Katerina and Sergei I) ends with Katerina's decision to poison Boris' mushrooms, conveyed by citing the appropriate passages of concealed intent from Scene 4.
> 
> The Passacaglia, consuming its own prophecy of doom, serves as an ominous springboard for Katerina and Sergei II. This features the music underpinning the boudoir setting at the start of Scene 5 - the only truly radiant moment in the opera. Katerina's blissfully heartfelt aria contrasts painfully with Sergei's subsequent insincere avowals of love, but the movement ends beatifically with the couple's last kiss before Sergei falls asleep again.
> 
> The Drunkard sets the insipid monologue of the Shabby Peasant and his discovery of Zinovi's corpse in Scene 6, segueing into the Entr'acte between this and Scene 7. Next, Arrival of the Police presents the bombastic but still threatening Entr'acte between Scenes 7 and 8.
> 
> In Exile gives us the opening and close of the final Scene, music of heart-rending depth, in which the Old Convict's lament is assigned to the trombone.
> 
> As this synopsis makes plain, Conlon has balanced the satirical side of the opera with tragic and poetic aspects that are missing from the Entr'actes alone. Lasting just over 40 minutes, his suite does not try to include everything: Aksinya's rape scene is absent, as is Boris' ghost, the Police Station, the Seryozha refrain from Scene 9 (recycled in Quartet No. 8) and all traces of Zinovi. I don't particularly miss any of these, though others might question the exclusion of Katerina's aria "The foal runs after the filly" from Scene 3, used as the Adagio of the Two Pieces for String Quartet.
> 
> That last aria does appear in Basner's treatment. It has to be said, though, that the title character seems more sedated than dejected in Vladimir Fedoseyev's 1997 performance of the Katerina Izmailova Symphony with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra, which really d-r-a-g-s. Not having access to Basner's score, I cannot judge whether this is due to his metronome markings or simply to Fedoseyev's desire to pad out the CD. Even worse, the rapturous music underpinning the start of Scene 5, so emotive in Conlon's realisation, is utterly ruined by Fedoseyev's deathbed tempo.
> 
> The present performance is more than satisfactory, though I could imagine an ensemble with a beefier string section making an even greater impact.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Quartets Opus 12 and 13.

The old reliable Juilliard String Quartet shows how it's done.
New second violinist Ronald Copes fits in nicely.
Simply the most moving performance of the great a minor quartet I have ever heard.


----------



## DaveS

Sibelius 4 Legends from the Kalevala, Op.22 & In Memoriam, Op.59. Old London LP that I pulled from the pile. Jussi Jalas, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (1750-1792): Symphony in C Major, Kaul 26

Georg Mais conducting the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra of Vilnius


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
_~For his Birthday Anniversary (day two)._

Ballet in three acts "Raymonda."
Piano music (Three Etudes, Two Pieces, Theme et Variations, Nocturne, etc.).
String Quartet no. III in G major "Slavonic."
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
-Stephen Coombs, piano.
-The Shostakovich Quartet.

*Plus,*

*Felix Blumenfeld*
Twenty-Four Preludes (1892).
Two Impromptus (1890).
-Philip Thomson, piano.

*Sergey Bortkiewicz*
Lamentations & Consolations.
Aus Andersens Marchen.
Ten Preludes.
-Stephen Coombs, piano.


----------



## PetrB

*Gian Francesco Malipiero ~ Sinfonia No.6 "Degli Archi" (1947)*

Gian Francesco Malipiero ~ Sinfonia No.6 "Degli Archi" (1947)
_neoclassical_... very nice symphony for strings


----------



## MagneticGhost

Annoying the Neighbours with Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam' S259

Lionel Rogg / EMI Classics

It's absolutely immense. The whole estate is shaking


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> Annoying the Neighbours with Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam' S259
> 
> Lionel Rogg / EMI Classics
> 
> It's absolutely immense. The whole estate is shaking


This disc would be an excellent choice for annoying neighbors...and breaking your lease if you live in an apartment! (The Amazon samples don't include the thunderous parts.)


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.7 in A Major, Op.92

Claudio Abbado leading the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## MagneticGhost

Kontrapunctus said:


> This disc would be an excellent choice for annoying neighbors...and breaking your lease if you live in an apartment! (The Amazon samples don't include the thunderous parts.)


That looks like my kind of thing. Popped it on my wish list. Physical copy £33 at mo but might download of £8 after payday  
Thanks for recommendation


----------



## LancsMan

*Shostakovich: Adagio (Elegy); Allegretto (Polka); String Quartets 11 -15* Emerson String Quartet on DG








Wonderful stuff here. I'm listening to the last two CD's of the Emerson Quartet's Shostakovich complete string quartets. What a characterful sound world they inhabit. Increasingly private music as we move into the 1960's. I find this music increasingly compelling.

Not the most cheerful music - and perhaps I need a bit of cheering up given that our summer has been terminated by the remnants of a hurricane imported from across the Atlantic. Miserable!! Still Lancashire has escaped the brace of mini tornados that has hit some other parts of the (for now at least) United Kingdom.


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> That looks like my kind of thing. Popped it on my wish list. Physical copy £33 at mo but might download of £8 after payday
> Thanks for recommendation


You're welcome. Here's the back image with the track listing (track number 3 is a spoken intro to the next piece):


----------



## JACE

*Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 10 / Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad PO / "Mravinsky Edition, Vol. 9"*

I'm not a huge fan of Mravinsky -- whether he's conducting Shostakovich or other composers.

That said, this disc is pretty darn good.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Ravenna the City of Mosaics: Liturgical Chants" - Schola Hungarica


----------



## Morimur

*Othmar Schoeck - Notturno (Gerhaher)*










_Review Dave Lewis, AllMusic_

Swiss composer Othmar Schoeck has received a bad and undeserved reputation on many fronts he didn't deserve. As his output is heavily invested in ambitious German-language song settings and cycles of various kinds -- what Dr. Seuss may have had in mind when he poked fun at a "long, long song" in his book Hop on Pop -- a great deal of it doesn't travel well. Conventional wisdom also dictated that Schoeck was a conservative post-romantic composer whose language never entered the modern era even though he lived until 1957. Once faced with Schoeck's actual music, though, you realize this depends on what you think is "modern," and to that end musicians have come a long way since the days of the 1970s when adherence to the ideals of the Second Vienna School was considered a requirement. A lot of what we love best about their music is what is found in the profound seriousness and mystery of Arnold Schoenberg's Second String Quartet, Alban Berg's Wozzeck and Lyric Suite, and Webern's early songs and his Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5. Although he does not employ structural systems that are least discernable and stylistically and Schoeck is clearly a different voice from the foregoing, his Notturno (1933) belongs to that world. It is highly chromatic, intense, and charged with the same expressionist idiom and sense of the enigmatic that we know from the Schoenberg school. It has been only recorded twice before, and arguably never better than on this ECM New Series disc featuring baritone Christian Gerhaher and the Rosamunde Quartett. Christian Gerhaher sings this long and difficult work exactly the way it should go; he never barks it out or makes recourse to the heavy vibrato germane to Wagnerian opera, but makes sparing use of vibrato to bring out the best mood of the text. The quartet, too, handles the slippery and complex chromatics of Schoeck's music with authority and tenderness; it has clearly studied every twist and turn in this score and seamlessly negotiates it all.

This particular project is a labor of love of Heinz Holliger, who admits in his brief booklet note that at one time he, too, felt that Schoeck was a relic of the past. Nothing replaces the act of discovery, and Schoeck is a major one; if you love the expressionist sound of the early twentieth century, then you won't want to miss this. As Holliger stated, "May this be the moment of Schoeck's rediscovery"; indeed, this disc makes it seem like it's his turn and a lot worse could happen to music than for Schoeck to finally step out of the shadows. It's a little short at 48 minutes, but the Notturno is such a complete musical experience in itself that you won't go away feeling like you need more.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Mazurkas - Op. 24, Op. 30, Op. 33 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## PetrB

*Nina Rota ~ Trio per flauto, violino e pianoforte (1958)*

Gli Italiani  

Nina Rota ~ Trio per flauto, violino e pianoforte (1958)
I. Allegro ma non troppo; II. Andante sostenuto; III. Allegro vivace con spirito... i.e. 
I. Very lively; II then quite lovely; III then lively <g>


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A far more over-the-top lush reading of the _Chants d'Auvergne_. But I also have those of Natania Davrath, Dawn Upshaw, Véronique Gens, Kiri Te Kanawa, and Fredrica von Stade.


----------



## Itullian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A far more over-the-top lush reading of the _Chants d'Auvergne_. But I also have those of Natania Davrath, Dawn Upshaw, Véronique Gens, Kiri Te Kanawa, and Fredrica von Stade.


von Stade is my favorite. fwiw


----------



## KenOC

Ge Gan-Ru, Fall of Baghdad and other string quartets. Now _here's _something entirely different!


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin sonata no. 7 in Cm
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi









Gabriel Fauré - Cello Sonata No. 2, Berceusse op. 16, Romance op. 69, Élégie op. 24, Sicilienne op. 78, Papillon op. 77
By Steven Isserlis [cello], Pascal Devoyon [piano], on Hyperion


----------



## bejart

Franz Grill (ca.1756-1792): String Quartet in D Major, Op.7, No.5

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Reszo Pertorini, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 86 "Truly, truly, I say unto you"

For Rogate - Leipzig, 1724

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied (1880 version)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Jurowski


----------



## PetrB

*Joseph Fennimore ~ An Old Soft Shoe (piano solo)*

Joseph Fennimore ~ _An Old Soft Shoe_, for piano
... it's gonna make'em smile awhile, Joe


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 3 / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian RSO*

I like Horenstein's M3 (Unicorn), and I like Lenny's M3 (Sony).

But I LOVE Kubelik's M3.


----------



## LancsMan

*Walton: Violin & Cello Concertos* English Northern Philharmonia conducted by Paul Daniel with Dong-Suk Kang violin and Paul Daniel cello on Naxos.

Some twentieth century 'modern' romantic music. OK they do not have any real importance in the development of music, but they are very enjoyable, and full of life and sparkle - particularly the violin concerto.

Excellent performances, although the recording may not be top notch - again particularly the violin concerto - where the recording appears to lack some orchestral punch. But a relatively minor niggle really unless you are a serious Hi-Fi enthusiast.


----------



## bejart

Bernhard Henrik Crusell (1775-1838): Clarinet Quartet No.3 in D Major, Op.7

Laszlo Horvath on clarinet with Trio Dumas: Joseph Puglia, viola -- Chaim Steller, viola -- Ors Koszeghy, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Rameau Orchestral Suites - Jordi Savall, cond.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Chamber Music (Complete)*
Now listening to the Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3 as performed by the Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio

As I was searching for the CD image above, I noticed that Brilliant Classics has re-issued this 12-CD set. The music and performances are terrific. If you'd like to explore the world of Brahms' chamber music, I'd strongly recommend it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sculthorpe's Requiem, for the composer's recent passing (cond. Arvo Volmer)


----------



## drpraetorus

The Barber of Seville, Tito Gobi, Maria Callas.


----------



## brotagonist

I have some other things lined up for this evening, but a distraction necessitated investigation. A fine diversion it has turned out to be 

Othmar Schoeck

Notturno (1933) for baritone and string quartet
Niklaus Tüller, Berner Streichquartett

Rather in the spirit of Webern's Lieder, with a rich expressionism.

Der Postillon (1908) for tenor, male chorus and orchestra
Karl Grenache/Ernst Haefliger, Seminarchor Wettingen, Wettinger Kammerorchester, Bläser des Tonhalleorchesters Zürich

Cello Sonata (1957)
Christian Poltéra, Julius Drake

Heady, bearing the mark of the Wiener Expressionismus.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Symphonies 36 and 38
Strauss: Arabella


----------



## Morimur

brotagonist said:


> I have some other things lined up for this evening, but a distraction necessitated investigation. A fine diversion it has turned out to be
> 
> Othmar Schoeck
> 
> Notturno (1933) for baritone and string quartet
> Niklaus Tüller, Berner Streichquartett
> 
> Rather in the spirit of Webern's Lieder, with a rich expressionism.


You must get the ECM recording of this work, it is a gem.


----------



## science

Let's do some catching up. I'm way behind in my confessions.

View attachment 48357
View attachment 48358


These two are mandatory of course; I may not even have to apologize for enjoying them.

View attachment 48359
View attachment 48360


View attachment 48361


A little light music never hurt me at least, but then I'm basically a gangster.


----------



## Weston

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor*
Herbert von Karajan / Wiener Philharmoniker









This symphony is very, very -- long!


----------



## science

View attachment 48362


No doubt that is too sweet and mellow for many of us, but I really enjoy it. It's a totally different tradition of chant. If you can stand chant, you might want to check it out.

View attachment 48363


I think listening to these may be forgivable. Of course it's Schubert and Beecham on a major label, so you'd think that'd be three strikes, but these works are perhaps just unpopular enough... if I do strike out here, I go down swinging at least.

View attachment 48364
View attachment 48366
View attachment 48367


I can take the scorn for this music. I need to get to know the canon works much better anyway!


----------



## science

View attachment 48368
View attachment 48369


Like others, I did this in honor of Sculthorpe's passing. My first exposure was the string quartet on the Kronos disk, and seeing that I'd listened to it, "Sid James" encouraged me to listen to more of his music, and I'd like to thank him for that.

View attachment 48370


I need to get to know Haydn's quartets much better.

View attachment 48371


I am without excuse. I knew better, and I did it anyway. I hope at least I can avoid a warning from the mods for listening to this.

View attachment 48372


At this point expectations for me must be so low that I could get away with anything, but after the Four Seasons this looks almost cool doesn't it?


----------



## science

View attachment 48373


Brazen. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.

View attachment 48374


Just a little bit of redemption. Haydn at this point is more honored in the breach than the observance, and this is definitely not one of his greatest hits. So far so good. Still, it is Sony. But given the tired, overplayed music that I've been listening to most of the time lately, this could be like a breath of fresh air for the experts forced to sit in judgement of their inferiors.

View attachment 48375
View attachment 48376


Believe it or not, I even need to get to know these works better. That's where I am. I know where I am, and that's exactly where I am. So far from repenting, I'm going to listen to this many more times. Put that in your craw!

View attachment 48377


Wrecker of mead benches, scourge of many tribes, I taught _Beowulf_ last week. Put me in the mood to hear this.


----------



## brotagonist

Shostakovich _Symphony 15_
Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg SO










It was discussed a few days ago, so I decided to get serious with it asap. Since there was quite a lot of listening lined up, plus unexpected diversions, I wasn't able to get to it until this evening.

I tried to wipe my mind of all I had ever heard or read about the work. I gave it the living room floor treatment a few minutes ago. Then, I reread what Tom Service had written.

I don't see the gloom and darkness he does, but I certainly do feel a lingering and unsettling ambiguity. The first movement is so playful, even silly, that I think Shostakovich must have been listening to Schnittke. There are so many odd bits thrown together. Sometimes, it sounds like film music. I still had the silliness of the first movement ringing in my ears when the second movement came on. It seemed so exaggerated that I found myself chuckling uncontrollably: the contrast was so great. Imagine Mickey Mouse flattened to the thickness of a sheet of paper and carried off to the hospital by the rest of the gang. Yes, I really thought of those old cartoons. Then, there was a crescendo so genuine that I wondered if, perhaps, Shostakovich had been serious after all. It couldn't be, it was so overdone, or could it? The third movement returns us somewhat to the jollity of the first movement, with winding sounds of automata. The final movement begins with the funerary theme of the second, but rapidly turns happy. At one point, I felt an awe as a Messiaen-like climax of praise and glory took over, but it deteriorated into a military marching beat. Again and again we have hints of fear, pensiveness, gloom and foreboding, but none ever seem to be fully realized before they dissipate in optimism. The movement and symphony ends with a clock-like ticking... waiting... that Service feels is of artificial life support hoses, but that is the last thing that comes to my mind, having tried to approach the symphony without preconceived notions.

Need I add that this is a masterwork?


----------



## brotagonist

Lope de Aguirre said:


> You must get the ECM recording of this work, it is a gem.


I must get the entire ECM _New Series_. It's a gem


----------



## JACE

science said:


> View attachment 48372
> 
> 
> At this point expectations for me must be so low that I could get away with anything, but after the Four Seasons this looks almost cool doesn't it?


You'll get no guff from me if you ENJOY the music! 

Especially if you're playing Karl Böhm's fantastic Beethoven Sixth. I love that record!!!


----------



## science

View attachment 48378


My first time with this disk. All totally new music to me. I know I'm not supposed to listen to Anonymous Four unless I'm trying to control my rage, stuck in traffic after a day of worthless meetings with incompetent managers under bad artificial lighting, but I rather like medieval music so sometimes I indulge. It's like cigars and whiskey, only less classy.

Exhausted by all this, I present the following without further comment. This doesn't get me all the way caught up but I've done enough - and enough is too much!

View attachment 48379
View attachment 48380


View attachment 48381
View attachment 48382


----------



## SeptimalTritone

A few different works, all very good:

Chin violin concerto 



Berio piano concerto 



Nono Como una ola de Fuerza y Luz 



Nono Ricorda cosa ti hanno fatto in Auschwitz 



Shostakovitch symphony 14


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Schumann's Fourth Symphony, performed by Klaus Tennstedt & the Berlin PO.










Quite the dramatic conductor cover pic. I dig it.

And the music sounds great too.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied (Revised version)
Susan Dunn, Brigette Fassbaender, Markus Baur, Werner Hollweg, Andreas Schmidt, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, cond. Chailly









The less extravagant revision of Das Klagende Lied removes some of its wilder moments (including the bitonal episode in Part II), and even axes the whole first half. Despite these revisions, the piece was not a success at its premiere, and it was shelved after only a few performances (like many of Mahler's works), though the composer continued to think of it as his "Opus 1".


----------



## KenOC

brotagonist said:


> Shostakovich _Symphony 15_
> Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was discussed a few days ago, so I decided to get serious with it asap.


Thanks for the review Brotagonist! I don't hear this entirely as you do, but close enough. I particularly agree with you that Service gets this one all wrong. Hardly a funereal work, or one anticipating death. That said, the 2nd movement is gloomy enough for any purposes. But what a crescendo!

And yes, a masterpiece.


----------



## Alypius

This evening, a little modernism:

Messiaen: _Chronochromie_ (1960)
& _La Ville d'en Haut_ (1987)
& _Ex expecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ (1964)










Schoenberg: _Five Pieces for Orchestra_, op. 16 (1909)
& _Variations for Orchestra_, op. 31 (1928)










Dutilleux, Metaboles (1964)
& _Tout un monde lointain (Cello Concerto)_ (1970)










For some weird reason, these three fit together. Messiaen's coloristic soundscapes seemed a good contrast to Schoenberg's pungent lyricism, and Dutilleux seemed somewhere in between, a bit of both and yet its own crystalline perfection, its own _monde lointain_.


----------



## SimonNZ

Agustin Barrios guitar works - John Williams, guitar


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Flower Maidens, Act II: "_Hier! Hier war das Tossen!_"

This live 1961 Karajan/Vienna State Opera _Parsifal _has the most gorgeous ensemble of Flower Maidens one could possibly ask for: the young Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Gueden, and Anneliese Rothenberger being foremost among them.

This cut is absolutely glorious; unfortunately the sound isn't. . . Which isn't to say that its execrable, but it just isn't the best live sound of the time. But no matter: Gundula Janowitz's voice just radiates Teutonic seduction and ecstasy.

















Act I, ending of Act III


----------



## Blancrocher

Honegger: Symphony #1, Pastorale d'Été, Pacific 231, Rugby, Symphonic Movement #3 (cond. Dutoit)


----------



## opus55

Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia










Making every effort to follow libretto. It certainly makes me pay more intention and enjoy more.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albeniz's Iberia books 1 and 2 and Piano Sonata No.5 - Esteban Sanchez, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
The most sexy mezzo you ever heard


----------



## maestro267

*Khachaturian*: Symphony No. 2 (The Bell)
Vienna PO/Khachaturian

*Arnold*: Symphony No. 3
NSO Ireland/Penny


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Listened to this great stuff earlier today


----------



## maestro267

*Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 6 in B minor
Royal Liverpool PO/Petrenko


----------



## Blancrocher

Honegger - Symphonies 2-5 (Dutoit)


----------



## Bas

Louis Spohr - Violin Concertos no. 8 in Am, no. 12 in A, No. 13 in E
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk-Sinfonie orchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO









Joseph Haydn - String Quartets opus 64 no. 5 "Lerche" in D, no. 2 in Bm, no. 4 in G
By Quatuor Mosaïques, on Naïve









Franz Schubert - Piano Sonatas D664 in A, D625 in Fm, D575 in B 
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I adore Saint-Saëns' Chamber Works. Beautiful pieces indeed, as much as I love Saint-Saëns' orchestral oeuvre it is his Chamber Works which shine brilliantly bright.

I have listened to two pieces this morning, both fantastic performances captured brilliantly by Naxos:

*Violin Sonata No. 1 in D Minor*
Fanny Clamagirand (Violin) & Vanya Cohen (Piano)

*Cello Sonata in C Minor*
Maria Kliegel (Cello) & François-Joël Thiollier (Piano)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I really want to find operas by Verdi that I truly love. I, for some reason, have been having difficulties with really enjoying La Traviata (perhaps seeing a mediocre performance of it live has put me off, it has already been unfortunate that this was the reason I don't particularly like the opera Lakmé either). However, I am trying out Macbeth tonight to see if I can really enjoy this one. After studying the play this opera was based on in school I think it will be interesting to hear Verdi's (and his librettist's) interpretation of Shakespeare's famous tragedy.










Update: in the middle of Act 2 I think I can proudly say that so far THIS is the Verdi opera for me!


----------



## aleazk

I'm listening to the piece of a certain *J.M-S*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988, arranged for String Trio by Dmitry Sitkovetsky

Trio Echnaton: Mayra Salinas, violin -- Sebastian Krunnies, viola -- Frank-Michael Guthmann, cello


----------



## Oskaar

*MALIPIERO, G.F.: Finto Arlecchino (Il) / Vivaldiana / Sette invenzioni / Quattro invenzioni (Veneto Philharmonic, Maag)*

Gian Francesco MALIPIERO (1882-1973)
Veneto Philharmonic Orchestra/Peter Maag









Sette invenzioni (7 inventions)
Quattro invenzioni (4 inventions)
Symphonic fragments from the opera Il finto Arlecchino Vivaldiana






​
This is a new composer to me (I think), but what a good find! Very strong and rich music, full of character and flavours. Lovely record!

*Colourful atmospheric music for the larger ensemble to set the imagination soaring contrasted with the elegance and delicacy of smaller forms and older styles. Music to savour played with wit and style. *

*Ian Lace musicweb-international*

*However this is an interesting disc which has many attractive features. It is well played and well recorded and will be of interest to all who are fascinated by the music being written in Italy in the first half of the last century. It has an attractive sleeve and useful notes by John C. G. Waterhouse. *

*Arthur Baker musicweb-international*

*"We highly recommend this Naxos CD because it couples a great performance with works rarely recorded."*

*Marco del Vaglio
Nuova e Nostra, April 2002*

*"For some of today's 'authentic performance'-trained ears this will seem quite anachronistic, as will Malipiero's Vivaldiana (1952), a loving tribute that is true to the text of Vivaldi's concerto movements while imbuing them with newly vivid and vibrant orchestral colors. Peter Maag's insightful and committed conducting makes the most of these elements, which are wonderfully realized in brilliant performances by the Veneto Philharmonic Orchestra, recorded in clear, full sound by Naxos. Do give this a try (Artistic Quality 9/ Sound Quality 10)."*

*Victor Carr Jr.
ClassicsToday.com, April 2001*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 8 in B minor, 'Unvollendete' (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the 18th Century).


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K. 537_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 85 in B-flat major_ & _Symphony No 86 in D major_
Les Agrémens/Guy Van Waas









*Johannes Brahms*: _Piano Quartet in D minor, Op. 60_
Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano
The Leopold String Trio









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Cello Sonata in A major, Op. 69_
Athony Pleeth, cello
Melvyn Tan, fortepiano









*Leos Janáček*: _Concertino for piano and chamber orchestra_
Paul Crossley, piano
London Sinfonietta/David Atherton


----------



## Rhythm

After listening to Symphonies #1, #2, and #8, Symphony #3 is still open for more listening.






​
I've got this personal goal going on to complete listening (and study as much as possible) of all Mahler symphonies before the end of the year.


----------



## Vasks

_Pieces by Percy_


----------



## worov




----------



## Vaneyes

*Vivaldi*: Sonatas, Concerti, w. Bylsma et al (rec.1989 - '96).


----------



## Oskaar

*Trio di Parma 
Ildebrando Pizzetti: Trio in La; Tre Canti*









Trio in La
Tre Canti






​
This is really captivating beautiful music to dive in to. Great performances!


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor*
> Herbert von Karajan / Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> View attachment 48365
> 
> 
> This symphony is very, very -- long!


Lovely playing, but HvK's tempi can be a little slow for my liking.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

MagneticGhost said:


> Annoying the Neighbours with Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam' S259
> 
> Lionel Rogg / EMI Classics
> 
> It's absolutely immense. The whole *estate *is shaking


Estate? You must invite me sometime.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Lamentations of Jeremiah*


----------



## Vaneyes

oskaar said:


> View attachment 48339
> ​
> I really like this symphonies, both of them as different as they are. Adventurous and rich.
> 
> *If Alfven's additions of inappropriate Scherzo and overlong finale were misguided....*


Conan O'Brien must be envious of that tsunami.


----------



## Pugg

​
I never get enough of the voice of Fleming .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Leslie Howard performing the "Hexamaron" variations from Bellini's _I Puritani_.

Fun in its way, but it certainly doesn't live up to the promise of the great John Martin painting on the cd cover.


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez conducts Webern II. I didn't realize until much later that these are the same recordings as in the DG box set.


----------



## millionrainbows

Kontrapunctus said:


> This disc would be an excellent choice for annoying neighbors...and breaking your lease if you live in an apartment! (The Amazon samples don't include the thunderous parts.)


I've got this disc, Kontra, and you're right, it is a very noisy piece. It's as if Xenakis was deliberately trying to irritate the listener. I'm keeping it, just in case I need some Halloween music. My cat hates it.


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


> Estate? You must invite me sometime.


The polo grounds are impressive too. :lol:


----------



## JACE

Last night, I listened to TWO recordings of Beethoven's Ninth.

First, I listened to Stokowski's recording with the London SO on a Decca "Viva" series LP:









*Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Alexander Young, Donald McIntyre, 
London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski*

Next, I played Jochum's version Ninth from the Icon/Complete EMI set:









*Kiri Te Kanawa, Julia Hamari, Stuart Burrows, Robert Holl,
London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum*

My impressions: The Stokowski is excellent. As usual with Stoki, he creates a palpable sense of mystery and wonder. Originally released as a heavily multi-mic'd Phase 4 recording, the sonics on my LP are merely O.K. with quite a bit congestion in the climaxes. (Has anyone heard the remastered version of this on the Decca box?) But, regardless of the sonics, this recording is impressive.

But I've got to say that Jochum's reading was even better. It's an overwhelming, massive reading -- a bit like Klemperer's -- but without Klemp's sobriety. Jochum is more dancing and joyous and exultant. In the final movement, the music reaches a transcendent, ecstatic crescendo. It made me holler! If I could invoke the original meaning of an over-used and much-abused word, I'd call it AWESOME.


----------



## rrudolph

Chausson: Symphony in B flat/Ibert: Escales/Divertissemnt








Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto#4, Op. 44/Cello Concerto, Op. 33








Debussy: Nocturnes/Prelude a l'Apres-midi d'un Faune








Satie: Parade/Poulenc: Les Biches/Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le Toit


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> I've got this disc, Kontra, and you're right, it is a very noisy piece. It's as if Xenakis was deliberately trying to irritate the listener. I'm keeping it, just in case I need some Halloween music. My cat hates it.


Yeah, it's hard to imagine anyone sitting there thinking, "Ahh, that's lovely." I seriously doubt that Xenakis ever had the listener's pleasure in mind when he wrote music. He expressed what he wanted to express even if it was not traditionally pleasant. I admire his music for the fascinating sounds he creates--he had quite a fertile imagination.


----------



## Badinerie

Inspired from another thread...This is the 5th I play most. My HIfi just seems to like this lp's brutal dynamic.
Bloody awful cover though I reckon DG have the record for naff classical covers!


----------



## Oskaar

Vaneyes said:


> Conan O'Brien must be envious of that tsunami.


I would like to like, but I am afraid my consentration problems and thaught caos roll in as a tsunami here...


----------



## Oskaar

*William Alwyn
Orchestral Music*

1 Philip Dukes, viola
2 Rachael Pankhurst, English horn
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/David Lloyd-Jones









Overture to a Masque
Concerto grosso #1 in B Flat Major
Pastoral Fantasia 1
Five Preludes
Tragic Interlude
Autumn Legend 2
Suite of Scottish Dances






​
I love this album, and I really like Alwyn! All I have heard from him is really awarding music.

*David Lloyd-Jones is one of the most dependable conductors of British music at work today, although the word "dependable" suggests too modest a level of achievement. So instead, let me say that these performances are beautifully played by the Liverpudlian orchestra, and that Lloyd-Jones has the repertory well in hand and makes a very persuasive case for it. Recorded in Liverpool's Philharmonic Hall, the CD also features outstanding sound (perhaps the solo instruments have been spotlighted a little too much), and the booklet notes are helpful, adding to one's enjoyment. A strong recommendation, then. *

*Raymond Tuttle -- Classical Net*

*For a composer no one much cares about and whose music seldom appears on concert programs, William Alwyn has been extremely well treated by record labels (specifically Lyrita, Chandos, and Naxos). Perhaps it's because he was a very good composer who wrote lots of attractive, beautifully finished music that deserves to be cared about and to appear on concert programs.*

*David Hurwitz -- ClassicsToday*

*"Dukes's viola stars in the Concerto Grosso No 1 (1939), and Pankhurst's cor anglais in the more mature Autumn Legend (1954). As striking as any larger work, however, are the early Five Preludes (1927), here recorded for the first time, and shot through with signs of the self-confidence to come." *
*
The Observer, 13th July 2008*

*"Dedicated and shapely advocacy for these little-known Alwyn gems." *

*Gramophone Magazine, Awards Issue 2008*


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski - (1972) Preludes & Fugue for 13 Solo Strings (Lutosławski)*


----------



## rrudolph

Franck: Symphony in D minor/Les Eolides








Magnard: Symphony #1








Roussel: Bacchus et Ariadne/Symphony #3


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak - Wind Serenade & String Quartet No. 13*

Francois Leleux, Barbara Stegemann (oboes), Sharon Kam, Diemut Schneider (clarinets), Stefan Schweigert, Dag Jensen (bassoons), Marie Luise Neunecker, Sibylle Mahni, Ozan Çakar (horns), Tanja Tetzlaff, Gustav Rivinius (cello) & Antje Weithaas, Christian Tetzlaff (violins)









Serenade for Winds in D minor, Op. 44
String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)






​
Another gem featuring wonderfull live performances of two great works from one of my absolute favorite composers. (Frome one of my absolute favorite countries, but that is another story.)

*The Avi recording was made live at the Spannungen Chamber Music Festival in 2008 with an international cast of characters that achieves an admirably cohesive sense of purpose. Yes, the well-deserved applause is preserved on the recording. Also recorded at Spannungen was another Dvo?ák masterpiece, his penultimate string quartet, op. 106 in G, composed shortly after the composer had returned to his Czech homeland after his American sojourn. Much about the Festival performance of the Serenade is generally applicable to the performance of the Quartet. It was played by an ad hoc group (none of whom also participated in the serenade) with splendid cohesion and abandon. The results are equivalently commendable and greeted with comparably enthusiastic applause. This is a keeper, urgently recommended.*

*FANFARE: George Chien*


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki conducting his 1st Symphony; Gorecki's Concerto for Harpsichord and Strings (Perrin/Turovsky)


----------



## Morimur

*Jason Eckardt - Undersong | The Distance (This) - As (Instance)*

_Jason Eckardt (05-17-1971, Princeton, New Jersey) is an American composer. He began his musical career playing guitar in Heavy Metal and Jazz bands but abruptly shifted his focus to composition upon discovering the music of Anton Webern._


----------



## Oskaar

*Arnold - Orchestral Works*

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley









Beckus the Dandipratt, Op. 5 - Comedy Overture

The Inn of the Sixth Happiness

Flourish for a 21st Birthday

(World premiere recording)

Symphony No. 6, Op. 95

Philharmonic Concerto, Op.120






​
*"…The Inn of the Sixth Happiness Suite is a reminder that Arnold could produce a sweeping film theme to rival Hollywood… The mood changes completely after the short Flourish, with the grim, twilight world of the Sixth Symphony. …there's a unique tension in this live LPO performance."*
*BBC music magazine*

*"These live performances are very committed, and Handley's skill in sustaining atmosphere and holding elusive structures together is heard at its finest."*
*Grammophone*


----------



## Conky

Rostropovich's 1990 recording of Brahms' Cello Sonata no. 1 in E minor. Lovely piece.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 102 in B-Flat Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## LancsMan

*Britten: Paul Bunyan* Soloists, Chorus & Orchestra of The Plymouth Music Series - Minnesota, conducted by Philip Brunelle on Virgin Classics








Very much an also ran in Britten's cannon. This operetta is in many ways closer to an American musical is style, as in many of it's numbers it mimics popular American styles. This work was a failure with critics (and audiences?) when first performed in 1941. I'm more tolerant than the critics, and providing you don't set your expectations too high it's quite fun.

The libretto (by WH Auden) is certainly a positive for me.

Whether it was wise for Britten to tackle this American mythical figure I'll leave for American listeners to decide! In this American performance it sounds like the performers are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Guest

I was rather surprised when this disc arrived today that it is a Musical Heritage Society reissue--had no idea they did that! Anyway, this is a fabulous performance, and the 92Khz/24 bit remastering (by DG's Emil Berliner in 2008) sounds great, if a little light in the bass.


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski - (1998) Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (Wit)*










Been listening to this little gem for the last 3 days -- you fellas are missing out.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful performances.


----------



## realdealblues

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6

View attachment 48443


Karl Richter/Munich Bach Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt








Wasn't someone else listening to this exact recording recently?


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 9th Symphony, Ferenc Fricsay with the Berlin PO. A super-duper performance!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 87 "Until now you have asked for nothing in my name"

For Rogate - Leipzig, 1725

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3. Feldman, Rothko Chapel. *









I downloaded Rothko Chapel from Amazon, so I don't know who to give the credit to.


----------



## Vaneyes

*D. Scarlatti*: Sonatas for Keyboard, w. MacGregor (rec1991), Tharaud (rec.2010).


----------



## Guest

Quartet No. 13:










Symphony No. 1:


----------



## LancsMan

*Britten: Rejoice in the Lamb; Hymn to Cecilia; Missa Brevis; and other choral works* Choir of St John's College, Cambridge conducted by Christopher Robinson on Naxos








Following on from my listening to the American inspired 'Paul Bunyan', here we have Britten on home turf. In his early days the ultra conservative British music establishment viewed him with suspicion - too radical, too clever by half and interested in hearing the music of the likes of Berg - well beyond acceptable behaviour!

In reality though Britten was in many ways a quintessentially English composer, very much at home in the English tradition of Anglican choral music.

This disc demonstrates Britten's mastery in the English choral tradition. There is a childlike innocence in much of the music. This disc may even be worth a try for those who don't respond to Britten's operas.

What I'm not sure of is whether the Anglican choral tradition appeals to a wider non English audience.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.21 in C Major, KV 467

Murray Perahia on piano with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Vaneyes

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Been listening to this little gem for the last 3 days -- *you fellas are missing out*.


I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> I'm not missing anything.


Not a Lutosławski fan?


----------



## Vaneyes

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Not a Lutosławski fan?


Au contraire.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Bach.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1837): String Quartet in C Major, WoO 37

Schuppanzigh Quartet: Anton Steck and Christoph Mayer, violins -- Christian Gooses, viola -- Antje Geusen, cello


----------



## Alypius

Mahlerian said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> View attachment 48444
> 
> 
> Wasn't someone else listening to this exact recording recently?


Yes, JACE was, at least to the Mendelssohn (but he posted the original LP cover rather than the box). His version is paired with Schumann's 4th:
http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-403.html#post703480


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Mircea Cristescu leading the Cluj-Napoca Philharmonic Orchestra -- Gavril Costea, flute


----------



## opus55

Brahms: 4 Pieces, Op. 119
Holst: Beni Mora

















Intermezzi as appetizer for Monday evening. Now presenting Beni Mora Oriental Suite from the composer of The Planets.


----------



## Guest

Just Concerto No.2 today. Wow, it's pulverizing in its power. Great sound, too.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

This is a fine work, very much in the Bruckner-Mahler-Strauss trend of the time, that I occasionally listen to. It's got some curious orchestration going on, it was praised at the time for it's 'mysterious organ chords' which were said to express the 'ambiguities of man'. It's weakest point is a certain lack of fine details. The final movement is an orchestral mammoth with final chorus to words from Goethe's 'Proömium'. Hausegger was the first conductor to perform Bruckner's Symphony No. 9 in its original form.

The same recording here on YouTube:


----------



## opus55

Alfven: Symphony No. 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Violin Sonata in D Major, Op.12, No.1

Zino Francescatti, violin -- Robert Casadesus, piano


----------



## KenOC

Khachaturian's Violin Concerto, Ehnes and Wigglesworth. Not familiar with this, but it sounds quite good. On the radio.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony*, Cond. Sir Adrian Boult/London Symphony Orchestra
- on Spotify

First time listening to it, it's the currently featured symphony on Tom Service's symphony guide for The Guardian.


----------



## Alypius

*Arvo Pärt:* _Da pacem Domine_ (2004)
performance: Paul Hillier / Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir (Harmonia mundi, 2006)










Arvo Pärt: _Te Deum_ (1986) & _Berliner Messe_ (1992)
performance: Tönu Kaljuste / Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Tallinn Chamber Orchestra 
(ECM, "New Series," 1999)










Arvo Pärt, _Stabat Mater_ (1985; rev. 2008)
performance: Kristjan Järvi / Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin / RIAS Kammerchor (Sony, 2010)










(I love this last cover, BTW. Nothing better than seeing artists genuinely enthralled in their art -- and no pretense, no false drama.)


----------



## brotagonist

I am in ecstasy. My new Stockhausen album showed up today. The performers are a group called Zeitkratzer.










The works are taken from the _Aus den sieben Tagen_ sessions. Ensemble Zeitkratzer perform 5 of the 15 constituent pieces (_Unbegrenzt_, _Verbindung_, _Nachtmusik_, _Intensität_, and _Setz die Segel zur Sonne_).


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Incises
Sébastien Vichard


----------



## JACE

Alypius said:


> Yes, JACE was, at least to the Mendelssohn (but he posted the original LP cover rather than the box). His version is paired with Schumann's 4th:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-403.html#post703480


Alypius, you beat me to the punch. 

I've been listening to more Tennstedt tonight -- specifically his live LvB 9th with the London PO:


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> I'm not missing anything.


That Luto-whats-his-name...some kind of furriner ain't he? I'll take that New York fella and his cowboys and stuff. Now maybe you'd better get back to the bar and finish your drink and leave real quiet-like.


----------



## Alypius

JACE said:


> Alypius, you beat me to the punch.
> 
> I've been listening to more Tennstedt tonight -- specifically his live LvB 9th with the London PO:


JACE & Mahlerian, as our local Tennstedt experts: Have you seen this? Warner Classics has boxed up Tennstedt's Mahler cycle with the London PO. It's 11 discs, due out Sept. 2. $37 list on pre-order (but I suspect it will go down a lot once released, at least at the various Amazon sellers). I don't have a single-conductor Mahler cycle. Do you recommend this one? Or is eclectic still the best approach? (It's what I've been doing.)


----------



## Rhythm

Taking a breather from concentrated listening can cause one to select a few minutes of less demanding music. I've heard these recently.

*Sinfonietta*, Op. 73 (1959) by Wallingford Riegger, composer
Richard Korn conducted the Symphony of America, which featured Benny Goodman, clarinet, in a performance recorded live at Carnegie Hall, November 16, 1960.​
*It's a Raggy Waltz* 
Frederica von Stade was featured with Chris Brubeck and Bill Crofut in their 1996 TELARC album "Across Your Dreams".​
*Prelude to Act II* of "The Man Without a Country" by Walter Damrosch, composer
Excerpt edited from YTube introduction | Mostly forgotten as a composer, American conductor, music critic, musicologist, and music promoter Walter Damrosch wrote a number of operas, one of which was "Man Without a Country" based upon the story by Edward Everett Hale. This was one of the few American operas performed more than once at the Metropolitan Opera. …​


----------



## JACE

Alypius said:


> JACE & Mahlerian, as our local Tennstedt experts: Have you seen this? Warner Classics has boxed up Tennstedt's Mahler cycle with the London PO. It's 11 discs, due out Sept. 2. $37 list on pre-order (but I suspect it will go down a lot once released, at least at the various Amazon sellers). I don't have a single-conductor Mahler cycle. Do you recommend this one? Or is eclectic still the best approach? (It's what I've been doing.)


Alypius,

I only have three Tennstedt Mahler recordings: the Fifth, the Seventh, and the Eighth.

From my point of view, the best of these -- by far -- is the Fifth. But it's a live recording, so it likely isn't included in the box set (which I assume collects his studio recordings). The Seventh is very strong, as is the Eighth. In fact, the Eighth might be my top choice for this symphony. I certainly prefer it to Solti, the "consensus top pick" for the M8.

All that said, Tennstedt has a reputation for being at his best outside the studio. Many of his recordings have been released on the BBC Live label or, more recently, on the LPO's house label. While this approach wouldn't be as inexpensive as the EMI box, I think you'd probably hear Tennstedt at his best by cherry-picking various Mahler live releases.

This is the cover image for the live M5 that I mentioned above:










I'd put this M5 at the very top of the heap -- along with Rafael Kubelik (Audite) and Bernstein (DG). You could always start here to see if you like Tennstedt's way with Mahler.

EDIT:
Just remembered this. To read a _Gramophone_ feature about Tennstedt's live recordings, go to http://www.gramophone.co.uk/features/focus/klaus-tennstedt-captured-in-concert.


----------



## Mahlerian

Alypius said:


> JACE & Mahlerian, as our local Tennstedt experts: Have you seen this? Warner Classics has boxed up Tennstedt's Mahler cycle with the London PO. It's 11 discs, due out Sept. 2. $37 list on pre-order (but I suspect it will go down a lot once released, at least at the various Amazon sellers). I don't have a single-conductor Mahler cycle. Do you recommend this one? Or is eclectic still the best approach? (It's what I've been doing.)


JACE is right: Tennstedt is at his best live, as in the LPO's own label's releases of Mahler's 2nd, 6th, and 8th (my personal favorite recording of the work, also available on DVD). His studio cycle is fine (many/most of the discs in that EMI box I have are studio recordings), and all told I prefer it to either of Bernstein's.

Schoenberg: Serenade
Melos Ensemble, cond. Maderna


----------



## DavidA

Schubert piano trio 1 played by Heifetz, Feuermann and Rubinstein. Wonderful playing! They really were the million dollar trio!


----------



## Lukecash12

This was the first of his ballades that I learned and I have always modeled my interpretation of it after Sofronitsky with his liberal rubato, playing it faster than typical, erratic and impassioned as ever.


----------



## PetrB

*Gian Francesco Malipiero ~ Concerto per flauto e orchestra (1968)*

Gian Francesco Malipiero ~ Concerto per flauto e orchestra (1968)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOzGtAlKtv0


----------



## SimonNZ

Saint-Saens Cello Sonatas - Maria Kliegel, cello, Francois-Joel Thiollier, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A TC friend of mine pointed me in the direction of Mackerras's blithely elegant and sprightly 5th, but all the performances here are wonderful.

Mackerras never seems to have achieved the legendary status he deserves. He was successful in such a wide range of music both in the opera house and on the concert platform.


----------



## Sid James

Vale *Peter Sculthorpe* (1929 - 2014)










*Sculthorpe*
_Earth Cry
Irkanda IV *
Small Town **
Kakadu
Mangrove_
- Sydney SO under Stuart Challender with *Donald Hazelwood, solo violin and *Guy Henderson, oboe (ABC Classics)

_"While his personality is gregarious, warm and relaxed, and he exudes well-being and a human sympathy with his fellow man, the extraordinary thing about his music is that it largely speaks of loneliness and anguish, of remote and sparse spaces, as a threnody ; it sounds contemporary and exciting, but is eminently approachable. In his more recent works, in which he freely draws upon the music of Bali he has incorporated some ravishingly beautiful sounds and a return to melody, with some of his previous, more terse, mannerisms, yet as a whole they sound integrated and complete in themselves…Sculthorpe, who loves cities, is the only composer who has created an indigenous and tangible Australian idiom, and an unequivocal musical identity…and he has fulfilled an important role in Australian music, which would be very different without him."_ 
- From an article by James Murdoch, published 1972.


----------



## Badinerie

Some Lenny to brighten up the morning!


----------



## Lukecash12

Some very interesting stuff on one of my favorite forms in northern ragas:



> *Dhrupad is perhaps the oldest style of classical singing in north Indian music today. The heyday of this style was in the time of Tansen. It is a very heavy, masculine style performed to the accompaniment of the pakhawaj (an ancient mridang). It is known for its austere quality and strict adherence to the tal. The moods of dhrupad may vary, but themes revolving around the victories of great kings and mythological stories are common. Devotional themes are also very common.
> 
> The dhrupad usually adheres to a four-part structure of sthai, antara, abhog, and sanchari. It is usually set to chautal of 12 beats, tivra of 7 beats, or sulfak of 10 beats. Occasionally one hears matt of 9 beats, or farodast of 14 beats. Its formal structure makes it a very difficult style to master. Unfortunately, this rigidity has also made it very difficult for the average person to appreciate. Today this style is almost extinct.
> 
> Dhrupad is also an instrumental form. However as an instrumental form, it is a mere imitation of the vocal dhrupad.*





> *The history of the kheyal (khyal) is pivotal to the development of the modern style of Hindustani classical music. Previously, the common styles were the dhrupad, and dhammar. These earlier styles were more somber and generally associated with the royal court.
> 
> The early development of the kheyal reflected a system of sexual segregation; this is known as "pardah". In this system, men and women were kept in separate places in the royal palaces. The men's activities were commonly held in the royal courts, these are known as "durbar", while the women were relegated to their quarters, which is known as "zanaana".
> 
> Architecture played a surprising role in the development of both the kheyal as well as the dhammar and dhrupad. The men commonly sang in the royal courts. These were big, and had no sound systems, therefore the masculine forms (e.g., dhrupad, dhammar) became very loud and devoid of delicacy. The kheyal was sung in much smaller women's quarters so there was not the necessity to sing so loudly; consequently, the kheyal was able to develop much more delicacy. Men singing in the royal courts had to deal with very reverberant environments, so any attempt to sing very fast material would simply be washed out in the echoes of the durbar. In contrast, women singing in the smaller zanaanas could explore the full range from slow to fast material.
> 
> It is no surprise that kheyal, unfettered by the acoustic constraints of the royal court, should become very popular. However, there were social obstacles which hampered its formal acceptance into the larger system of North Indian music. These obstacles were reflected in the gender roles that were part of Indian society in that period.*


Sadly, the art of singing and playing in this form is being abandoned for khyal and also some forms of purely instrumental origin like gat and jhor. It seems that in general reception around the world and to many of the modern generation in India, khyal is preferred because of it's faster tempo, runs and flourishing ornaments. Dhrupad can seem ponderous and more simplistic because of it's own history of adjusting to the acoustics at court, and young listeners are mistaking that for a lack of musicality, imagination, inspiration, and passion. However, it is an austere form that lends itself to contemplation of ohm, or complexity in ultimate simplicity. Dhrupad singers of the Moghul era would sing of great kings and gods as if they were fixed celestial bodies, shaping reality with grandiose deeds, and this tradition is continued today. Unlike much of the rest of northern Indian music, Dhrupad always has a traditionally established theme, I guess you could say it is more programmatic. The other music has started to tend towards secular and universal ideals, so to speak, as the sense of spiritualism is still there but musicians are no longer subservient to liturgical substance, the new forms are more improvisational and their rules are less rigid.

When I listen to dhrupad it speaks to me because it is not mean to display virtuosity so much, if the musician achieves something difficult chances are that most wouldn't be educated enough to even recognize technical challenges considering the slow tempo. It talks about only big subjects, things that are constant, high and holy, and while other forms of the ragas tell a variegated story dhrupad is more of a prayer based on the original theme of the raag.


----------



## bejart

Robert Woodcock (1690-1728): Oboe Concerto in E Flat

Michael Dobson conducting the Thames Chamber Orchestra of London -- Neil Black, oboe


----------



## Oskaar

Leif Ove Andsnes / Antonio Pappano 
* Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos 1 & 2*

Leif Ove Andsnes
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Antonio Pappano









Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18






​
Andsnes opened the new culture house in my hometown of Hamar this spring.(The birth town of Kirsten Flagstad) Tickets was an insider affaire I think. He is along with Truls Mørk the most international known norwegian artists I think.

*Pianist Leif Ove Andsnes and conductor Antonio Pappano work in tandem to give Rachmaninov's first two piano concertos zing and excitement. They bring out all the drama in these concertos, going full tilt where Rachmaninov calls for it, but they don't quite let it slip into hearts and flowers sentimentality in the slow movements. They keep these lyrical, with beautiful, touching expression and nuanced phrasing, just as the finales are dance-like and almost capricious at times. Rachmaninov's Concertos No. 2 and No. 3 greatly overshadow the Concerto No. 1, so it is even more thrilling to hear it done so well and so rousingly. The balance between the piano and orchestra in this recording, both in the performance and in the sound are just as inspiring as the performance itself. There is a sense that although the piano is the star of the show, the orchestra has its own moments to shine. There are particular passages, such as two minutes into the opening of the Concerto No. 2, where an interesting string accompaniment, usually buried far beneath the solo part, comes out clearly but not overwhelmingly. There are similar moments in the Concerto No. 1 with the brass. Those moments are like finding new reasons to enjoy and appreciate something that's been experienced many, many times already.*

*Patsy Morita -- AllMusic*


----------



## Guest

Carl Nielsen
Symphony No.1 in G minor, Op.7
Osmo Vänskä, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra

"Tackling" this one for the first time.


----------



## bejart

William Shield (1748-1829): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.3, No.6

Salomon Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Trevor Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward Clarke, cello


----------



## Jeff W

I was in a clarinet mood last night. The Clarinet Trio and Quintet by Johannes Brahms came first. In the Trio, Karl Leister played the clarinet, Georg Donderer played violincello and Christoph Eschenbach played the piano. In the Quintet, Karl Leister played the clarinet again and was backed by the Amadeus Quartet. Clarinet music is very dear to me as that was the instrument I played (pretty poorly) in school.









Next I listened to the Horn, Oboe and Clarinet Quintets by Wolfgang Mozart. Gerd Seifer played the Horn, Lothar Koch the oboe and Karl Leister the clarinet. They were backed by the Brandis Quartet.









Lastly, I listened to the Piano Quintet and Clarinet Trio by Mozart. In the Quintet, Klara Wurtz played piano, Henk de Graaf played clarinet, Hans Meijer played the oboe, Martin van de Merwe played horn and Peter Gaasterland played bassoon. In the Trio, Antony Pay played clarinet, Ian Brown played piano and Roger Chase played the viola.


----------



## Vesteralen

Marc-Andre Hamelin - *Works by William Bolcom and Stefan Wolpe* New World Records

Okay, so I figure, if a pianist of Hamelin's stature records this, it must have some value. I can occasionally see glimpses of that as I listen. But, I once sat down at a piano in a friend's house and improvised for about a half hour and I liked what I did a lot better - though it sounded much like this. I still didn't like it enough to want to record it. 

Oooo..I'm I gonna get in trouble.......It's a joke, son


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, String Quartet, Opus 13 in A minor.
Henschel String Quartet

In loving tribute to the great dramatic actor Robin Williams who died yesterday.
Never cared much for his comedy "schtick", but he was fabulous as a serious actor.
I will never forget his performance as a murderous psychopath in "Insomnia".

RIP Robin Williams. May you finally find the peace you couldn't seem to find in this world. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 48458
> 
> 
> Richter playing Bach.


I could be happy listening to Richter playing anything!! He was fabulous!


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> I could be happy listening to Richter playing anything!! He was fabulous!


Same here.

Well--with the possible exception of him playing Hindemith's Ludus tonalis.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Khachaturian's Violin Concerto, Ehnes and Wigglesworth. Not familiar with this, but it sounds quite good. On the radio.


Fabulous violinist. His Barber is tremendous.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Opera for the evening:










And I like of better than La Traviata! Though not as much as macbeth :lol:


----------



## Andolink

*Raphaël Cendo*: _Charge_, for seven instruments and electronics (2009)
Ensemble Cairn/Guillaume Bourgogne









*Ernst Helmuth Flammer*: _Interferenza mente sovrapposizione_, for cello, orchestra and live electronics (1988-90)
Werner F. Selge, cello
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Lothar Zagrosek









*Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 40 in F major_
The Academy of Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood









*Charles Koechlin*: _Le course de printemps, Op. 95_
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR/Heinz Holliger


----------



## Andolink

_George Enesco_: _Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 26 no. 2_
Valentin Radutiu, cello
Per Rundberg, piano









*Edward Elgar*: _Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 84_
Piers Lane, piano
Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Opera for the evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I like of better than La Traviata! Though not as much as macbeth :lol:











_Awesome_. . .

One command performance derserves another.

Have you had the chance to indulge Callas' '58 Covent Garden _Traviata_?-- that 'Performance of the Ages'? Her Violetta in this performance is perhaps the most sublime portraiture of an operatic character I've ever heard.


----------



## Hmmbug

Britten: Cello Sonata in C, Op. 65

Baillie/Brown


----------



## Oskaar

*Bravo!
Virtuoso and romantic encores for violin*

Nikolaj Znaider (violin), Daniel Gortler (piano)









Achron, J:	
Hebrew Melody, Op. 33

Chopin:	
Nocturne No. 8 in D flat major, Op. 27 No. 2

Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2

Kreisler:	
Recitative & Scherzo Caprice, Op. 6

Ponce, M:	
Estrellita

Rachmaninov:	
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14

Sarasate:	
Danza Española No. 3: Romanza Andaluza, Op. 22, No. 1

Wieniawski:	
Polonaise brilliante No. 1 in D major, Op. 4

Variations on an Original Theme in A major, Op. 15

Ysaye:	
Sonata for solo violin in D minor, Op. 27 No. 3 'Ballade'














Henryk Wieniawski------Pablo de Sarasate














Eugène Ysaÿe--------------------Manuel Ponce​
Very fine disc with beautiful works from interresting artists. Lovely performances!

*This is a superlative recital in small doses.*

*James Leonard AllMusic*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair here, feeling great in fully-espressinated, life-force mode; charging up my batteries with the superbly-well engineered and performed first movement of the Sinopoli/Phiharmonia performance of Mahler's Third Symphony. The outer parts of the first movement are just fantastic. I wish all of Sinopoli's Mahler lived up to the power and promise of this performance.









Leinsdorf's Acts I and III of _Die Walkure_.









And for the most-empowering, _pièce de résistance_ of the day: the '53 Florence _Medea_.


----------



## Vesteralen

Yesterday I listened to this again on a long commute. Portions with the soprano were quite enjoyable. But, I must have a thing about loud tenors - it's like fingers on a chalkboard to me. I could not wait for each tenor segment to finish.

I still can not view this as an extra Mahler symphony. I should try listening a few more times, I guess, but with the exception of the eighth, I think I would rather listen to any of the symphonies before this piece.


----------



## realdealblues

Bach: Cantata BWV 111 "Was mein Gott will, das g'scheh allzeit" (What my God wants, may it always happen)

View attachment 48516


Karl Richter/Munich Bach Orchestra


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 48506
> 
> 
> _Awesome_. . .
> 
> One command performance derserves another.
> 
> Have you had the chance to indulge Callas' '58 Covent Garden _Traviata_?-- that 'Performance of the Ages'? Her Violetta in this performance is perhaps the most sublime portraiture of an operatic character I've ever heard.


Possibly, but it has been quite a while. Deserves a listen then!


----------



## realdealblues

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"



Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Possibly, but it has been quite a while. Deserves a listen then!


When you do get the chance?--- listen to it with the libretto; and pay extra-special attention to the genius-attention Callas gives to every dramatic word, phrase, syllable, and inflection in the text.

From the _second act _until the end of the opera?-- her Violettta just completely breaks me into watery, rapid-sighing, incoherence.


----------



## rrudolph

Gounod: Symphony #1/Petite Symphony pour instruments a vent








Bizet: Symphony #1, Op. 88/Jeux d'Enfants








Berlioz: Harold in Italy/D'Indy:Symphonie sur un Chant Montagnard Francais, Op. 25


----------



## Oskaar

*Chausson, Ravel: Piano Trios / Trio Archipel*

Composer: Ernest Chausson, Maurice Ravel 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Trio Archipel









Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in G minor, Op. 3 by Ernest Chausson
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor by Maurice Ravel














Ernest Chausson-------Maurice Ravel​
Lovely record with two fine and reflective and lyrical trios. Great performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki - Canticum canticorum Salomonis (Penderecki cond.). I've been enjoying re-familiarizing myself with Penderecki's works from the 70s, which are better than I'd remembered.

Now I'm luxuriating in Haydn's "Paukenmesse" (Marriner & co).


----------



## jim prideaux

busy contributing to another thread regarding Neilsen symphonies while listening to Dvorak Symphonic Variations (a piece I am increasingly enjoying) when I noticed ( to my ears ) a distinct similarity in use of the orchestra and development........

Jarvi and the SNO.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://purcell?selection=didoandaeneas&colindavis&stmartininthefields









Explanation follows


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Piano Trios, w. KLR Trio (rec.1991); Piano Sonatas, w. Ts'ong (rec.2009).


----------



## Vesteralen

*The Arditti Quartet - Kurtag / Lutoslawski / Gubaidulina String Quartets*

In some ways, this music may be like the Hamelin - Bolcom disc I mentioned earlier, but, to my ears, it's a much more satisfying disc. I think I find the string quartet more listenable than the piano in this genre of music because both the variety and the quality of the sound gives more for me to latch on to.


----------



## Orfeo

*George Enescu*
Lyric Tragedy in four acts, six scenes "Œdipe" (Oedipus).
-José van Dam, Barbara Hendricks, Nicolai Gedda, Bacquier, Vanuaud, Hauptmann, et al.
-Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo & Orfeon Donostiarra/Lawrence Foster.

*Darius Milhaud*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
Suite provencale.
-Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse/Michel Plasson.

*Peteris Barisons*
Symphony no. II in E-flat major (1939).
-The Latvian Television & Radio Symphony Orchestra/Edgars Tons.

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphony no. VIII.
-The Latvian National Orchestra/Edgars Tons.

*Peteris Vasks*
Symphony no. II.
-The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/John Storgards.


----------



## Bruce

Today, I'm opting for

Taneyev - Overture to Oresteya
Tiensuu - Vie
Ives - Concord Symphony - his Second Piano Sonata orchestrated by Brandt. Brandt has done such a wonderful job on this it sounds as though it was originally conceived for orchestra. I love it!
And a couple of Mazurkas, Nocturnes, Etudes and Scherzi by Chopin


----------



## millionrainbows

Satie: Orchestral works. IMHO, the best Satie out there.


----------



## brotagonist

Scratch that post 

That's what happens when you get too many new albums all at once. I was reading the booklet for Purcell. It just didn't seem right. It started out with a soprano, but then the orchestral portion continued to the end of the disc! I put the booklet back into the case and saw that the CD was inside. How silly  So what was I listening to, that sounded so un-baroque-like?









Symphonies 1-3
Ingo Metzmacher/Bamberg SO

I am very pleased that this showed up yesterday. It sounds wonderful on the stereo (the computer speakers are actually very good ones, but there is no comparison).


----------



## cjvinthechair

Tonight's 'themed' listening - 'The Sun'...since there isn't any at present !
Can't give my usual You Tube links, since am on a week's choral course staying in a boarding school, where their internet doesn't connect to anything remotely 'iffy'; did let me get on TC, though !
Starting with John McLeod - The Sun Dances (recently performed at the Proms, & still on BBC Player if you're interested).
Kenneth Fuchs - Canticle to the Sun
Blagoje Bersa - The Sunny Fields
Frederic Cliffe - Cloud and Sunshine (plenty of the former around !)
Otto Ketting - The Light of the Sun 
Ola Gjeilo - Sunrise Mass

Hope that does the trick & reminds the large yellow thing to make an appearance !


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> Ives - Concord Symphony - his Second Piano Sonata orchestrated by Brandt. Brandt has done such a wonderful job on this it sounds as though it was originally conceived for orchestra. I love it!


I agree. These sorts of orchestrations often don't work well. But Brandt's does. 

Which recording were you listening to?


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> Satie: Orchestral works. IMHO, the best Satie out there.


I have this on vinyl. Need to pull it out and give it a spin. Haven't heard it in forever.

Thanks for the prompt!


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Der Alchymist" (Frohlich/cpo)
Beethoven - String Trio, Op. 3 (Grumiaux/Philips)*


----------



## rrudolph

Varese: Ameriques/Arcana








Messiaen: Chronochromie/La Ville d'en Haut/Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum








Boulez: Pli Selon Pli


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Pieces for piano, Op. 118; Pieces for piano, Op. 119 / Dmitri Alexeev (EMI)*

I love the stillness of Brahms' late piano works.


----------



## PetrB

*Goffredo Petrassi ~ Concerto per flauto e orchestra (1960)*

Goffredo Petrassi ~ Concerto per flauto e orchestra (1960)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dernesch and a danish taking me to that good place.


----------



## Vesteralen

Intriguing idea behind this series, but I need several listens to assess the Hans Gal work, since he is new to me. The disc just got to the Schumann work, about which I will probably have something to say.


----------



## brotagonist

I see PetrB is continuing his Italian feast. I have to get a taste of that healthy Mediterranean cuisine 

G.F. Malipiero: Concerto per flauto e orchestra (1968)
Stefano Parrino, flauto : Orchestra ''La Grecia'' direttore Francesco Di Mauro

"Bello! Complimenti! Una grande emozione... Entusiasmante e rara interpretazione!﻿" This sounds apt, but I didn't say it. I think it means _great, compliments; lots of emotion: an enthusiastic and refined interpretation_.


----------



## Winterreisender

Glazunov and Kabalevsky violin concertos


----------



## Blancrocher

Martinu's piano concertos, #s 2-4 (Firkusny/Pesek)


----------



## Vesteralen

*Jean Francaix - L'Horloge de Flore - Trio -Quartets* CPO

Undemanding but attractive music, suitable for many activities...


----------



## JACE

More quiet piano music:










*Chopin: Nocturnes / Tamás Vásáry*

I'm listening via Spotify. Vásáry is impressive. Ultra-inward.


----------



## Badinerie

Braved garden shed No 2 with its many spiders and dug out some old school!
Listening to Lotte Lehmann singing Ständchen, Op. 17 No. 2 by Richard Strauss Gorgeous!









Any curious bods can hear it on Youtube here. (Apologies for the rubbish visuals!)


----------



## KenOC

Peter Sculthorpe, Australian composer who passed away a few days ago: Earth cry and other works for string quartet.


----------



## Oskaar

*Clarinet Variations*

John Finucane (clarinet) 
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra/Robert Houlihan









Jean FRANCAIX (1912 - 1997) 
Clarinet Concerto (1967) [22:48] 
Gioachino ROSSINI (1792 - 1868) 
Introduction, Theme and Variations (1810) [13:33] 
Brian BOYDELL (1917 - 2000) 
Elegy and Capriccio Op.42 (1956) [13:07] 
Charles Villiers STANFORD (1852 - 1924) 
Clarinet Concerto in A minor Op.80 (1904) [21:43] 
Archibald James POTTER (1918 - 1980) 
Fantasy for Clarinet and Orchestra [5:10]














Jean FRANCAIX-------Gioachino ROSSINI














Charles Villiers STANFORD-----Brian BOYDELL​
*Altogether the disc is an excellent showcase for an outstanding young virtuoso from whom one hopes to hear more.*
*Edward Greenfield---Gramophone*

*This is a very fine programme. The excellent performances are matched by a very fine recording. As mentioned earlier, this is far more than a mere visiting card. It is an enjoyable programme happily mixing fairly well-known works with real rarities - all well worth having.*
*Hubert Culot---MUSICWEB INTERNATIONAL*


----------



## jim prideaux

Weinberg-Trumpet Concerto and 18th symphony-Lande conducting the St Petersburg State Symphony Orch and Andrew Balio soloist.....

without doubt one of the more challenging recordings I have recently encountered but it feels as if attention may reap reward!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*The Firebird (L'oiseau de feu)*
- Composer: Igor Stravinsky, Conductor: Paavo Jarvi
- 91.7 FM http://www.classical917.org/playlist/

*Beethoven Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
- Conductor: David Zinman/Tonhalle Zurich Orchestra









As much as I love Karajan's (1963) and Bernstein's (Sony) "Eroica", there is just a clarity in Zinman's recording that puts it above the others in my eyes. You would think that the Adagio (Marcia Funebre) would be best suited to very slow tempi, but in Zinman's 12:59 Marcia Funebre, you really get the sense that it is a "March" without losing the solemn tone that is necessary in a Funeral March, not to mention the crystal clear orchestral clarity. There isn't an off movement in Zinman's "Eroica". The faster tempi aren't well-suited to all of Beethoven's symphonies (like the 9th), but it works very well in the 3rd.


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich, D.: String Quartet No. 8 / 6 Verses / Auerbach, L.: Sonnet for String Quartet No. 3 *

Petersen Quartet
Zoryana Kushpler (mezzo-soprano)









Auerbach:	
String Quartet No.3 "Cetera desunt"

Shostakovich:	
String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110

Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva, Op. 143a (for contralto and chamber orchestra)

arr. Auerbach for contralto and string quartet














Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH----Lera AUERBACH​
* A fascinating disc. The programming shows real individuality; the recording is top-drawer, the playing first class and the music both raw and sophisticated at the same time. Do try to hear this. *
* Colin Clarke --- musicweb-international*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann, Sonata No. 2 in G minor; Nachtstücke, Op. 23; Arabeske in C Major, Op. 18 (Bernd Glemser).


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven violin concerto. Listened to dramatic Heifetz / Munch last night - now the laid back Repin / Muti tonight. Shows there are many ways of doing a great work!


----------



## julianoq

Listening to Bartók's Piano Quintet. An early composition, but a very good one indeed! Played by the Kodaly Quartet with Jandó.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Havergal Brian, Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 18*

I got sucked into this by the statement on the CD "Arguably one of the greatest British violin concertos." Maybe so, but on second listening, it still isn't clicking. But I don't generally like violin concertos, so maybe we're starting off on a bad foot.

I felt better about the symphony after the hearing, though.


----------



## Guest

Whew! She is one talented violist! I lover her jaw-dropping technique and passion. Interesting music and excellent sound.










Track listing:

+Kreisler: Recitativo Scherzo
+Strawinsky: Elegie
+HindemitH. Sonate für Viola solo op. 25 Nr. 1
+Vieuxtemps: Capriccio
+Kugel: Sonata-Poeme
+Penderecki: Cadenza
+Kugel: Prelude-Ysaye
+Bach: Chromatische Fantasie


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Don't play coy with me, girl. Oh, okay, it's alright.


----------



## satoru

Strauss: Salome, by Inge Borkh, Ramon Vinay, Mitropoulos/NYPO. Coupled with Elektra also by Borkh-Mitropoulos. The recording quality is quite good for the age.

(A singer rarely recorded) X (A conductor rarely recorded) = Super rare??


----------



## Vaneyes

*Clementi*: Piano Sonatas, w. Demidenko (rec.1994), Horowitz (rec.1954 - '80).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zelenka: 6 Trio Sonatas for Oboe & Bassoon*
Paul Dombrecht, Marcel Ponseele & Ku Ebbinge (oboes), Danny Bond (bassoon), Chiara Banchini (violin), Richte van der Meer (violoncello), Robert Kohnen (harpsichord)
[Accent, 2005]

This disc has been my current listening over the last 3 days, when I've had time. I'm presently on a balcony just off the old town square, overlooking Prague lit up at night, and listening to Zelenka's trio sonata No. 3 in B-flat.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Don't play coy with me, girl. Oh, okay, it's alright.


Believe me, she's not a demur player at all!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 88 "Behold, I will many fishes send out"

For the 5th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Zelenka: 6 Trio Sonatas for Oboe & Bassoon*
> Paul Dombrecht, Marcel Ponseele & Ku Ebbinge (oboes), Danny Bond (bassoon), Chiara Banchini (violin), Richte van der Meer (violoncello), Robert Kohnen (harpsichord)
> [Accent, 2005]
> 
> This disc has been my current listening over the last 3 days, when I've had time. I'm presently on a balcony just off the old town square, overlooking Prague lit up at night, and listening to Zelenka's trio sonata No. 3 in B-flat.


My favorite disc that's filed under "Z".


----------



## Vaneyes

My favorite Z-disc is....drumroll, please (it's on the runway)....

View attachment 48551


----------



## dgee

Maybe some cheeky









[WARNING: fever dream Schubert not for the purist - works for me tho]

Followed by some deadly serious


----------



## Vasks

Manxfeeder said:


> *Havergal Brian, Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 18*
> 
> I got sucked into this by the statement on the CD "Arguably one of the greatest British violin concertos." Maybe so, but on second listening, it still isn't clicking. But I don't generally like violin concertos, so maybe we're starting off on a bad foot.
> 
> View attachment 48549


It's Havergal Brian; it's OK for it not to click.


----------



## musicrom

I just got these from the library. I've only listened to some of the first one, which I thought was a pretty good recording.


----------



## Lukecash12

musicrom said:


> I just got these from the library. I've only listened to some of the first one, which I thought was a pretty good recording.
> 
> View attachment 48554
> View attachment 48555
> View attachment 48556


Taras Bulba, love the music, love the film. I wonder how many of you guys remember watching the film?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Elliott Carter:

Double Concerto, for harpsichord and piano 



A Symphony of Three Orchestras 



Flute Concerto 




The above works (and Elliott Carter in general) truly celebrate the creative spirit of the modern mind! So much variety... infinite possibilities.

Pierre Boulez Sur Incises 



 shows the glory and depth of his very complex style of music.

John Adams: At first I didn't like him because I thought his music was too accessible to be truly good, but after going back to him I've learned the error of my ways. He's actually very communicative of the subtle personality of the human psyche. And he's just so enjoyable!

Common tones in simple time 



Dharma at Big Sur (electric violin concerto) 



 (OMG!!! This piece and the finale of Beethoven's 6th express so much joy for nature! Adams's piece is, in particular, about the beach and ocean.)
City Noir 



 totally immerses you in the "old dark jazzy city" American spirit.


----------



## KenOC

More Sculthorpe: Memento Mori, a beautiful and intense tone poem built around the Dies Irae.









It's here:


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2 "Antar"; Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 21 / Morton Gould, Chicago SO*

Gould's "Antar" is lovely, but I find Hermann Scherchen's recording more convincing. He's much more passionate & forceful.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Sinfonia Concertante in B Flat, Op.41

Jiri Mala conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet - Gunhild Ott, flute


----------



## Manxfeeder

TurnaboutVox said:


> [ I'm presently on a balcony just off the old town square, overlooking Prague lit up at night, and listening to Zelenka's trio sonata No. 3 in B-flat.


Lucky! The closest I'll ever get to Prague is in my head, so I'm imagining I'm by your side listening in. That is, if you don't mind the company.


----------



## JACE

NP:










Beethoven: Triple Concerto / Fricsay, RSO Berlin, Anda, Fournier, Schneiderhan


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lukecash12 said:


> Taras Bulba, love the music, love the film. I wonder how many of you guys remember watching the film?


As you of course remember, the score to the film is by Franz Waxman and not Leos Janacek.


----------



## brotagonist

Paul Hindemith : String Quartets 3 (1920), 6 (1943)
Danish Quartet










Chicago Tribune: "[T]he Danish musicians' lean, incisive sonority and taut rhythms show this music in the best possible light."

A reviewer on Amazon: "_t's no wonder that this album had won a prestigious prize in Germany."

I have a fondness for Hindemith. These have been slow burners that have gradually opened up more over many listens over the past few years since I bought the album._


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): String Quartet No.35 in E Flat, Op.155

Dima Quartet: Sergey Girshenko and Alexey Guliansky, violins -- Georgy Kapitonov, viola -- Dmitry Yablonsky, cello


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> I agree. These sorts of orchestrations often don't work well. But Brandt's does.
> 
> Which recording were you listening to?


The recording the Tilson-Thomas and the San Fran Symph O. I haven't heard the other one. I also realized the orchestrator was Henry Brant; no "d". I've also heard his Angels and Devils, for flute ensemble, which is an unusual combination of instruments, and is quite interesting, but after hearing it a few times, all those flutes become a bit much.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Arleen Auger's Poppea With Richard Hickox and the City of London Baroque Sinfonia*










I just got this recently and I'm listening to it as I type these words.

The ending of Scene Three: "_A Dio, Neron, a Dio!_" ("Farewell, Nero, farewell!") is truly lovely.

Auger sings in a lilting, musically-poised, lighter voice; never sounding imperious or imperative. Graceful in every way.

I've never heard this opera in its entirety before. I want to remedy that though, because there are so many little Monteverdian musical gems in it. So, to hedge my bet, I ordered the John Eliot Gardiner _L'Incoronasione di Poppea_ with Sylvia McNair for good measure.

It still kills me that Gundula Janowitz was never afforded the opportunity to sing this. I think a young Janowitz would have been absolutely _perfect_ for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Janacek's* death day (1928).


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): Piano Trio in E Flat, Op.23, No.2

Trio Fortepiano: Miriam Altmann, piano -- Julia Huber, violin -- Anje Enderle, cello


----------



## sdtom

This is the second review of the Fibich series. There is one more and then we'll wait for vol 4 to come out.
Tom


----------



## JACE

*Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9; Fantasiestücke, Op. 12 / Rubinstein*

Here's Rubinstein on Schumann's high-wire, effortlessly skipping, capering, pirouetting -- always smiling. Never once coming close to falling.


----------



## Alypius

Vaneyes said:


> For *Janacek's* death day (1928).


Oh, I didn't realize that today was his anniversary. Well, then, Janacek for the remainder of the evening:

Janáček: String Quartet #2 ("Intimate Letters") (1928)
Performance: Pavel Haas Quartet (Supraphon, 2007)










Janáček: In the Mist (V mlhách) (1912)
Performance: Andras Schiff (ECM, 2001)










Janáček, Taras Bulba (1915-1918) & Sinfonietta (1926)
Performance: Charles Mackerras / Czech Philharmonic (Supraphon, 2004)


----------



## SimonNZ

Janacek's Taras Bulba - Vaclav Neumann, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new









4 Orchestral Pieces, 3 Village Scenes, The Miraculous Mandarin
Boulez/NY Phil

I have progressed to the second disc in this set. I am intentionally giving the pieces on each disc time to work in, so it is slow going. I have mentioned it elsewhere, but I am agog with The Miraculous Mandarin  This is very fine music and this set is a steal. It doesn't have notes, which would have been nice for Herzog Blaubarts Burg, but that is not of great consequence.


----------



## KenOC

Dalbavie, Rocks Under the Water. I'll reserve judgment.


----------



## brotagonist

And straight to the quick...









Symphonies 1-3
Metzmacher/Bamberg SO

Just right for winding down tonight.


----------



## Lukecash12

Marschallin Blair said:


> As you of course remember, the score to the film is by Franz Waxman and not Leos Janacek.


Right. It just made me think of the movie, I miss the old Hollywood. Any more, they might manage to entertain me a bit, but they fail to interest me. Especially when it comes to film settings of books. Apparently, they now take the words "artistic license" to mean "bastardize the book, change the characters, and alter the general tone of it".

Btw, I like Waxman's scores a lot too. I might have to look for a rendition somewhere with Janacek's music edited in, though. It could be fun like watching LOTR with Wagner.


----------



## science

View attachment 48569
View attachment 48570
View attachment 48571
View attachment 48572
View attachment 48573


----------



## science

View attachment 48574
View attachment 48575
View attachment 48583
View attachment 48584
View attachment 48585


----------



## science

View attachment 48579
View attachment 48580
View attachment 48581
View attachment 48582
View attachment 48586


----------



## Badinerie

Michael Nyman; The Piano Concerto. Pleasant enough for a cold morning in the north east of england.


----------



## Ingélou

*Listening before breakfast to Jordi Savall playing viol pieces by Marin Marais lends a reflective intensity to the day...*


----------



## Lukecash12

Slow movements in concertos are always the best for me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

As for many I suppose, the second was my entree into the world of Sibelius. As a teenager I had an LP of the second conducted by Pierre Monteux, and the second was also one of my first ever CDs, in this performance by the Philharmonia with Ashkenazy. Ashekenazy, not unsurprisingly I suppose, brings out the symphony's Tchaikovskian influences and, oh my word, how he launches into the glorious big tune in the last movement. Early digital sound, but still pretty stunning, with a warmth on the strings sometimes lacking in later digital releases.


----------



## mirepoix

Glazunov - The Seasons.

Probably my favourite aural depiction of Autumn.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bohuslav Martinu

Duo for Violin and Cello no 2*, H 371 (1958)
*Sonata for Flute, Violin and Piano, H 254* (1937)
*Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano in F major* (1944)
*Bergerettes for Violin, Cello and Piano* (1939)
Artemiss Piano Trio, Zofie Vokálková (Flute) [ArcoDiva, 2010]

This is an excellent disc of some of Martinu's more obscure chamber works. I'd heard none of these previously.



> [...] the selection of pieces here has been well chosen. Actually, Martinu's slow movements are often unusually dark and reflective, so the relentless perkiness really concerns the quick movements, and the pieces with flute in particular. They're actually quite different in sound and structure: the Sonata has four movements, the Trio three, and the use of violin in the former and cello in the latter obviously has a huge impact.
> 
> Who but Martinu could have written two, count 'em, two splendid duo sonatas for violin and cello? His Second Duo doesn't have a moment where the textures sound too thin or the invention flags, while the piano trio consisting of the five Bergerettes is just plain adorable. So are these performances--alive to the music's every nuance. The string players spring the perpetually syncopated rhythms with flexibility, and their intonation is impeccable. Flute player Zofie Vokálková sports a limpid tone and does perky without turning cutesy. Really, this is a lovely disc, very well recorded [...]
> --David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## jim prideaux

Tubin-Symphony no.3-Jarvi and a Swedish 'outfit'-I have come across disparaging comments about the music of Tubin but personally I find this symphony really enjoyable and impressive.......
Dvorak 8th-Harnoncourt and the RCO-to my ears the most appealing interpretation I have heard


----------



## jim prideaux

Badinerie said:


> Michael Nyman; The Piano Concerto. Pleasant enough for a cold morning in the north east of england.
> 
> View attachment 48587


just 'up the road' from you...currently listening to Dvorak but your post reminds me how much I have enjoyed this recording in the past-I really like he 'saxophone concerto' as well so this disc is my next listen!


----------



## SimonNZ

science: fifteen likes for those fifteen discs

playing now:










Granados' Goyescas - Christina Oritz, piano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 77 No. 1 in G Major (Buchberger Quartet).









No. 1: An awesome Adagio, imo. Reminds me of the Adagio from the 'Sunrise' quartet in its experimentation and mysteriousness.

No. 2: Wow, the 1st movement is a blast here - Haydn loved the quartet, that's for sure.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to the Combination Maximilian Reger + Leon Botstein










read CD reviews 
http://www.classicalcdreview.com/reger.htm
http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/t/tlc80589a.php
http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/music-of-max-reger-reger-romanticism-mr0002667982


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Concerto in G Major, RV 435

Il Giardino Armonico -- Giovanni Antonini, recorder


----------



## Morimur

*György Ligeti - Requiem • Aventures • Nouvelles Aventures (Markowski, Cerha, Gielen)*


----------



## Oskaar

*Fauré and his circle*

Kathryn Thomas (flute), Richard Bayliss (horn), Lawrence Power (viola), Richard Shaw (piano)









Camille SAINT-SAËNS (1835-1921) 
Romance, op.37 (1871) [6:27]
Airs de ballet d'Ascanio (1890) [4:09] 
Gabriel FAURÉ (1845-1924) 
Fantaisie, op.79 (1898) [5:11]
Morceau de lecture (1898) [1:37]
Vocalise-Étude (1906/1907) [2:57]
Interlude from Pelléas et Mélisande (1898) [1:13]
Charles KOECHLIN (1867-1950) 
Deux Nocturnes, op.32bis (1897/1899 rev. 1907 & 1912) [5:37] 
Florent SCHMITT (1870-1958) 
Scherzo-Pastorale, op.17 (1889 rev 1912) [4:13] 
Maurice RAVEL (1875-1937) 
Piece en forme de habanera (1907) [2:58] 
Georges ENESCO (1881-1955) 
Cantabile and Presto (1904) [5:50] 
Alfredo CASELLA (1883-1947) 
Sicilienne et burlesque, op.23 (1914) [9:05] 
Lili BOULANGER (1893-1918) 
Nocturne (1911) [2:55] 
Maurice DURUFLÉ (1902-1986) 
Prélude, récitative et variations (1928) [13:12]














Gabriel FAURÉ------Charles KOECHLIN














Lili BOULANGER------Maurice DURUFLÉ​
*This is a very interesting, and very enjoyable, collection of French miniatures written within a forty year period between 1889 and 1928. In general the music is for the drawing room and for family entertainment, plus a couple of test-pieces for the annual Paris Conservatoire examinations.

-----​
The biggest, and very satisfying, work here if Duruflé's Prélude, récitative et variations for flute, viola and piano. It's a very serious work, but, despite the mellow and rich sound of the viola, the music never becomes dark even though there are some searching moments, and there's lots of interplay between the instruments. This is a real find.

The recording is excellent, crisp and clear with a good balance between the players. On the other hand, Kathryn Thomas is recorded too closely and one can hear every breath she takes. This, for me, became annoying after the first few minutes - however, the sound gives a good concert hall perspective.

This small reservation apart I can wholeheartedly recommend this disk for it is a sheer delight.*
*Bob Briggs --- MUSICWEB INTERNATIONAL*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lope de Aguirre said:


>


Wergo has the _best_ Ligeti recordings! Love this version of the requiem!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Listening to Die Entführung aus dem Serail tonight










Love the singers in this!


----------



## Pugg

​
So nice on a afternoon with a cup of tea :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

It is a rather gloomy, rainy morning here in Albany...









I got started with a new arrival via Amazon's Autorip. Listened to all five of Camille Saint-Saens' piano concertos. Pascal Roge played the solo piano and Charles Dutoit conducted the following orchestras: The Philharmonia Orchestra for No. 1 & 4, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for No. 2 & 5 and the London Philharmonic Orchestra for No. 3. I'm pretty sure I had a cheap edition of 'Pride and Prejudice' that used this same painting as a cover art. Now to wait for the other two discs of Saint-Saens' concertos to arrive...









Yoel Levi conducting the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra in Sibelius' Karelia Suite, En Saga, Pohjola's Daughter, The Swan of Tuonela and Finlandia.

Addendum:

Some Mozart while I eat breakfast.









Piano Concertos No. 24 (K. 491), No. 25 (K. 503) and No. 5 (K. 175). Geza Anda conducting from the keyboard while the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums plays.


----------



## csacks

Shinny morning down here in Viña del Mar, listening Rachmaninoff Symphonies by the Scottish National Orchestra and Owain Arwel Hughes. Some really dark pieces like Prince Rotislav, a symphonic poem in D minor.


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-Violin Concerto performed by Yablonsky, Russian Phil Orch with violinist IIya Grubert...

often read of reservations regarding Naxos recording quality but this disc is really rather superbly produced (as ever 'to my ears').......


----------



## Ivansen

Holst: The Planets. Mars at this exact moment.


----------



## Morimur

*György Ligeti - The Complete Piano Music (Ullén) (2 CD)*










_Review by Stephen Eddins_

Fredrik Ullén, who performs all of Ligeti's piano music on this two-CD set, comments in the program notes about being struck by "the immediacy of the music, in spite of its complexity." His statement pretty well sums up the enormous appeal of Ligeti's work and accounts for his standing as one of the most universally respected and popular composers of "serious" music in the second half of the twentieth century. He was able to write music that incorporated some of the most advanced technical developments of his era and make it attractive to broad audiences.
Ligeti's piano music, which spanned his career from his student days until the end of his life, offers a distilled traversal of many of the musical styles he embraced and illuminates his deepening maturity as a composer. In bringing together all of Ligeti's piano music, Ullén demonstrates the composer's mastery of a wide diversity of styles, as well as the breadth and emotional range of his vision.
Ullén places the etudes on the first disc (presumably because they are the showpiece of the set) with the remaining pieces in order of their composition on the second disc, but the listener would more profitably reverse the order to receive the full impact of the composer's development. The pieces collected here fall into three periods; works written between 1941 and 1953, when his awareness of the musical innovations of the West had been limited by his isolation in Communist-ruled Hungary, experimental pieces written after he fled to Vienna in 1956 and was exposed to the influences of the Darmstadt School, and pieces written in the mature style of the etudes. The revelation of the earlier works is how marvelously entertaining they are, notable for their lively inventiveness, geniality, and wit; he reveals himself as the rare composer who can express humor in music without resorting to parody or grotesquerie. After moving to the West, he wrote one piano piece in the serial tradition and one in the tradition of American experimentalism. Chromatische Phantasie, his single essay in serialism, is less engaging than the works that surround it, but that is perhaps more a function of the limitations of serialism, even in the service of an imagination as fertile as Ligeti's, to express humor or whimsy. Trois Bagatelles (1961) consists of a single short note and is an un-subtle homage to Cage, who reportedly was not amused.
The etudes are clearly the work of a composer who has absorbed and personalized a vast range of musical sources. They display the sensitivity to the emotional impact of traditional western harmony that Ligeti had developed so fluently in his youth while transforming the tradition to meet the expressive needs of a composer whose sensibilities had been hugely expanded. The timbral complexities of micropolyphony, which Ligeti developed in the late 1950s and 1960s, are in evidence in some of the densely contrapuntal later etudes. The rhythmic element, however, is the most striking feature of the etudes, and each one develops a specific rhythmic idea. Ligeti had become familiar with the intensely complex polyrhythmic music of Conlon Nancarrow, Steve Reich's phase processes, and music from sub-Saharan Africa and the Caribbean. In the etudes, these disparate influences are fully integrated into the composer's distinctive personal voice.
Ullén is a powerful and sensitive interpreter of Ligeti's music. His performances of the earlier works sparkle with rambunctiousness and wit, and he negotiates the ferociously difficult etudes with the kind of clarity and precision that the music demands. In his program notes, he discusses the etudes in terms of their rhythmic structures and that emphasis is evident in his performance. In the more lyrical etudes, such as "Arc-en-Ciel," Ullén is less successful than Pierre-Laurent Aimard in projecting the long, arching line that makes that piece so exquisitely ethereal. In the more rhythmically driven etudes, however, he is precisely on target. This set will be of strong interest to any Ligeti enthusiast or anyone eager to become familiar with some of the twentieth century's most significant and appealing piano music.


----------



## realdealblues

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7

View attachment 48604


Riccardo Chailly/Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Final scene, "_Deh, non volere vittime_"









"_Una voce poco fa_," "_Dunque io son_"









"_D'amor al dolce impero_," final choral scene

Thrilling, exuberant, sassy fun to start the day with. . . with just a 'touch' of "fierce". . . okay, more than a touch.

Now where's that caramel macchiato?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ivansen said:


> View attachment 48603
> 
> 
> Holst: The Planets. Mars at this exact moment.


Most hammering Mars and Saturn I ever did hear. _;D_


----------



## Blancrocher

Philip Glass' "Dracula," performed by the Kronos Quartet. Not sure I'll ever listen to the whole thing again at a sitting, but I liked parts of it almost despite myself--especially when Dracula goes in for the kill.


----------



## Oskaar

*Schumann, Dvorak: Piano Concertos / Francesco Piemontesi*

Francesco Piemontesi (piano) 
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Jiří Bělohlávek









Robert SCHUMANN (1810-1856) 
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op.54 (1841-45) [31:34] 
Antonín DVOŘÁK (1841-1904) 
Piano Concerto in G minor, Op.33 (1876-1882, published 1883 version) [38:56]














Robert SCHUMANN------Antonín DVOŘÁK​
The Schumann concerto I know quite well, and I love it. 
But the Dvorak is new to me I think, and WOW! It is a wonderfull work, and by far the most successfull performance on this recording.

*"Piemontesi benefits from a wonderfully realistic piano sound - too forwardly placed, some may think - which captures his creamy tone production and tapered phrase-ending to good effect... Listening to Piemontesi...makes you wonder if it isn't time the Dvorak gained a place in the regular concerto repertoire."*
*Grammophone*

*"It's a performance full of vivid imagery, refined lyric tracery and dancing rhythms. Some teasing pianistic rubati - faithfully followed by the conductor - ensure that nothing is metrical, and that the wind tapestry in particular sounds authentically Czech...If you are keen to hear the Dvořák original - or maybe it's better to say 'Original, mark II' - then go for this Naive release which comes complete with excellent notes by Ludmila Smidová."*
*Musicweb*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Havergal Brian, Symphony No. 18.*

On second listen, this sounds like it was written by someone with attention deficit disorder; it's always jumping around. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Badinerie

Touch of the Brit-Pack.... Funny enough Jupiter from the Planets has just finished. Crown Imperial, Walton on Now


----------



## julianoq

Good morning all! Dark, cold morning in Sao Paulo, time for a capuccino and to listen:

via oskaar:

Dvorak Piano Concerto in G Minor, performed by Francesco Piamontesi.


----------



## Orfeo

*The Unashamed, Quintessential Americanism*

*Vittorio Giannini*
Piano Concerto.
Symphony no. IV.
-Gabriela Imreh, piano.
-The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Spalding.

*George Gershwin*
Piano Concerto in F.
Cuban Overture.
-Jon Nakamatsu, piano.
-The Rochester Philharmonic/Jeff Tyzik.

*Leonard Bernstein *
Symphony no. I "Jeremiah"(`)
Symphony no. II "The Age of Anxiety"(*).
-Michelle DeYoung, mezzo-soprano(`).
-James Tocco, piano(*).
-The BBC Symphony/Leonard Slatkin.

*David Diamond*
Symphony no. I.
The Enormous Room.
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*Samuel Barber*
Symphony no. I.
Music for a Scene from Shelley.
-The Baltimore Symphony/David Zinman.

*Paul Creston*
Symphony no. II, op. 35.
-The Detroit Symphony/Neemi Jarvi.

*George Antheil *
Symphony no. III "American."
Suite "Capital of the World."
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Hugh Wolff.


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> Tubin-Symphony no.3-Jarvi and a Swedish 'outfit'-I have come across disparaging comments about the music of Tubin but personally I find this symphony really enjoyable and impressive.......
> Dvorak 8th-Harnoncourt and the RCO-to my ears the most appealing interpretation I have heard


All of Tubin's symphonies are mighty impressive (his Eighth is quite remarkable, and his First shows how much of a born symphonist he was). I think, though, that there's something even more personal and intimate in his piano music.


----------



## julianoq

Thanks a lot jim prideaux and dholling for talking about Tubin. Never heard anything of him before, now listening to the 4th symphony and wow, what a delight for someone who loves Sibelius. I think that I will spend a lot of time in this cycle performed by Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Rückert-Lieder, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Kindertotenlieder
Brigitte Fassbaender, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchster Berlin, cond. Chailly


----------



## Oskaar

*George Whitefield Chadwick: Overtures and Tone Poems*

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Schermerhon









Euterpe

Angel of Death

Aphrodite

Melpomene

Thalia








George Whitefield Chadwick​
Very pleasuring and extreemly creative and rich music. Very well performed.

*Although an American composer, George Chadwick still relates to the world of Brahms and Dvořák, if with an attractive transatlantic flavour in the manner of the New World Symphony. But these tone-poems and (symphonic) overtures, although they have engaging invention, do not always fully sustain their length. The three overtures are each names after one of the muses. Thalia (the muse of comedy) highlights Chadwick's particular skill at writing wittily and lightheartedly; the more substantial Melpomene (the muse of tragedy) was one of the composer's most often performed works during his lifetime, its opening almost Tristanesque, while Euterpe (the muse of music), is enjoyably colourful.

The Angel of Death rather melodramatically depicts a dying sculptor's attempt to finish his masterpiece before succumbing to death. But the longest work here is the tone-poem Aphrodite, which last just under 30 minutes. With its depictions of 'Moonlight on the Sea', 'Storms', 'Lovers', 'Children Playing' and 'The Approach of a Great Army', it suggests the sights the statue of the goddess might witness overlooking the sea. The Nashville Orchestra seems thoroughly inside the music and the recording is very good…*
*Penguin Guide, January 2009*

*"If you still think of Nashville only as the home of the Grand Old Opry, you are woefully behind the times. This is a splendid orchestra - indeed, I might even despair of setting it alongside my home team the Detroit Symphony under Jarvi. The string playing is excellent, the winds and brass second to none, and Mr. Schermerhorn, who has led the orchestra for nearly 20 years, clearly has great affection for the spirit and sentiment of American music. The engineering is beyond reproach, and at the Naxos price there is simply no excuse to miss out."*
*American Record Guide, December 2002*

*"With excellent playing, this is an extremely recommendable bargain."*
*BBC Music Magazine, October 2002*

*"These are luscious, late romantic scores imbued with great beauty and often stirring melodic charm. The three overtures based on muses are all very colourful indeed with Thalia perhaps the classier in construction although the beautiful Melpomene is no less brilliant in textured orchestration. Schermerhorn's conducting is never short of atmospheric and involving, with the Nashville Symphony Orchestra evidently enjoying the music. At almost 80 minutes, this disc makes for an outstanding bargain and is really a must for lovers of late romantic music."*
*Classical Net*


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Alceste" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio #15 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #15 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Orfeo

julianoq said:


> Thanks a lot jim prideaux and dholling for talking about Tubin. Never heard anything of him before, now listening to the 4th symphony and wow, what a delight for someone who loves Sibelius. I think that I will spend a lot of time in this cycle performed by Neeme Jarvi.


You're welcome. Enjoy!:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

julianoq said:


> Thanks a lot jim prideaux and dholling for talking about Tubin. Never heard anything of him before, now listening to the 4th symphony and wow, what a delight for someone who loves Sibelius. I think that I will spend a lot of time in this cycle performed by Neeme Jarvi.


ENJOY!!! He was a fine symphonist


----------



## rrudolph

Schoenberg: String Quartet #4, Op. 37








Carter: String Quartets #1 & #2








Xenakis: ST4








Part: Fratres/Zorn: Forbidden Fruit/Schnittke: Quartet #3


----------



## Badinerie

Getting a bit more....William Walton conducted by Malcolm Arnold by cracky! Got the Movie on now. Ron Goodwin's contribution good stuff too.


----------



## Oskaar

*THUILLE, L.: Cello Sonata / TOVEY, D.F.: Sonata for 2 Cellos / DOHNANYI, E. von: Cello Sonata (Rosen, Rowell, Artymiw)*

1-3 Marcy Rosen, cello
2 Frances Rowell, cello
Lydia Artymiw, piano









Ludwig Thuille: Sonata for Cello & Piano in D minor, Op. 22 1
Donald Francis Tovey: Sonata for 2 Cellos in G Major 2
Ernõ Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B Flat Major, Op. 8




















Ludwig Thuille-----Donald Francis Tovey-----Ernõ Dohnányi​
Really a great found! Lyrical, reflective and colourfull music, played with a big heart and personal emphaty.

*Honesty compels me to say that I've not heard any of the available alternatives. I can tell you, though, that Marcy Rosen and Lydia Artymiw turn in powerful accounts of the two cello-piano sonatas, and Frances Rowell is an accomplished partner to Rosen in Tovey's two-cello sonata. Strongly recommended. *
*FANFARE: Jerry Dubins*

*Cellist Marcy Rosen and colleagues, however, do everything they can with the material they're given. Rosen's playing in particular is technically rock solid and musically well informed. Her tone is deep and warm, a perfect choice for these Brahmsian compositions.*
*Mike D. Brownell---allmusic*


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *Corelli*: Violin Sonatas, op. 5, w. Avison Ens. (rec.2012); *D. Scarlatti*: Sonatas for Keyboard, w. Sudbin (rec.2004).
> 
> View attachment 48288


Scarlatti Piano Sonatas? Keyboard sonatas performed on piano, yes.


----------



## Morimur

rrudolph said:


> Schoenberg: String Quartet #4, Op. 37
> View attachment 48615
> 
> 
> Carter: String Quartets #1 & #2
> View attachment 48617
> 
> 
> Xenakis: ST4
> View attachment 48618
> 
> 
> Part: Fratres/Zorn: Forbidden Fruit/Schnittke: Quartet #3
> View attachment 48619


Some potent listening there.


----------



## Oskaar

*HAYDN, J.: String Quartets Nos. 66, 67 / HALLER, H.: String Quartet No. 3 / VOGEL, W.: Klangexpressionen*

Amati Quartet









Haller:	
String Quartet No. 3

Haydn:	
String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 1 in G major

String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 2 in F major

Vogel, W:	
Klangexpressionen




















Franz Joseph Haydn----Wladimir Vogel----Hermann Haller​
Very enjoyable and well performed music, with a great span.


----------



## rrudolph

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Some potent listening there.


I love a good string quartet! The Schoenberg and Carter quartets in particular are true masterpieces, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JACE

More Rubinstein:










*Rubinstein Collection, Vol. 36: Beethoven: Sonata No. 18; Haydn: Andante & Variations*
Didn't listen to the Piano Concertos. Just the LvB sonata & Papa Haydn.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Various Composers*: Songs of Italy & Sicily, w. di Stefano (rec.1958 - '64); *Rota*: Music for Film, w. La Scala/Godfather (rec.1997).


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Scarlatti Piano Sonatas? Keyboard sonatas performed on piano, yes.


Yes, either term is okay by me.:tiphat:


----------



## omega

*Wagner*, _Parsifal_ (Act I & II)
Herbert von Karajan | Berliner Philharmoniker | P. Hofmann, D. Vejzovic, K. Moll, J. van Dam, S. Nimsgern, V. von Halem, Chor der deutschen Oper Berlin


----------



## Badinerie

Moved on a bit....

Feel like a Diva....


----------



## Manxfeeder

rrudolph said:


> Part: Fratres/Zorn: Forbidden Fruit/Schnittke: Quartet #3
> View attachment 48619


That CD plays a cruel trick on you. After the Webern Bagatelles, ending in the flutter of angel wings, there is a peaceful silence, and then they throw the Zorn piece in your face at full throttle.

Of course, they make up for it at the end, with "A Door is Ajar," with the origin listed as "Trad."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa De Beata Maria Vergine.*

Gennadi Rozhdestvensky made a comment to his orchestra before conducting one of Glazunov's symphonies: "Glazunov was born old. Let's make him young again." This describes Michael Noone's approach to Victoria.


----------



## Bas

In honour of the Maestro who passed away this very day:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no. 3, Symphony no. 5, Symphony no. 6, Symphony no. 8
By The Orchestra of the 18th century, *Frans Brüggen [dir.]* on Glossa


----------



## rrudolph

Stockhausen: Refrain/Kontakte


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti - concertos for cello, piano, and violin (cond. Boulez); Beethoven, op. 131 (Emerson SQ)


----------



## JACE

*Schubert: Impromptus / Maria João Pires*
Really enjoying this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets.*

Michael Noone, Ensemble Plus Ultra


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-Symphonies 16 and 19-Svetlanov conducting the Russian Fed Academic Symph Orch


----------



## Jos

Arthur Grumiaux and Riccardo Castagnone play Schubert, violinsonatinen opus137 and violinsonate opus162.
Lovely chambermusic on this Philips monorecording.
The hiss, crackle and pop are pretty bad, it even skipps on side one. Thorough cleaning didn't make much difference.
Need to look for another copie or reconsider getting back to CD....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Tempest Sonata, Op. 31 No. 2. A killer sonata in a killer performance by Bavouzet. And when the remaining sonatas are released, this is likely to be a killer cycle.


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> Myaskovsky-Symphonies 16 and 19-Svetlanov conducting the Russian Fed Academic Symph Orch


I played that very album just last week. The Sixteenth is really something, don't you think?


----------



## Oskaar

*Debussy - Poulenc - Ravel - Roussel: Musique française pour flûte*

Joachim Trio / Parisii Quartet (ensemble) ; Naoumoff, Emile (piano) / Nordmann, Marielle (harp) / Palloc, Julie (harp) / Pasquier, Bruno (viola) / Piau, Sandrine (soprano) / Rampal, Jean-Pierre (flute) / Dufour, Mathieu (flute) / Gallois, Patrick (flute) / Heau, Florent (clarinet) / Krausz, Adrienne (piano) / Moragues, Michel (flute)









Poèmes de ronsard pour flûte & voix (Roussel, Albert / Moraguès, Michel / Piau, Sandrine)

Aria pour flûte & piano (Krausz, Adrienne / Roussel, Albert / Dufour, Mathieu)

Introduction & allegro pour harpe... (Héau, Florent / Nordmann, Marielle / Ravel, Maurice / Gallois, Patrick / Quatuor Parisii)

Sonate pour flûte & piano, pf164 (Naoumoff, Emile / Poulenc, Francis / Moraguès, Michel)

Sérénade, opus 30 (Roussel, Albert / Palloc, Julie / Dufour, Mathieu / Trio Joachim)

Sonate pour flûte, alto & harpe (Pasquier, Bruno / Debussy, Claude / Rampal, Jean-Pierre / Nordmann, Marielle)














Claude Debussy-----Francis Poulenc














Maurice Ravel-----Albert Roussel​
Beautiful, magnificent record!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Opus 33, No. 3*

Quatour Mosaiques.


----------



## Guest

Awesome playing and superb sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 89 "How shall I give thee up, Ephraim?"

For the 22nd Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Jaap Schroder, cond.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Sinfonia in F Major, Badley F2

Nicolas Ward conducting the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Jonathan Harvey's Towards A Pure Land - Ivan Volkov, cond.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.18, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Fikret Amirov









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/July10/Amirov_Symphonic_Mugams_Naxos8572170.htm
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15375/









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Everest_again.html
http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/e/evc03032a.php
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/9358
http://www.kinginternational.co.jp/classics/kkc-4025/









http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...-mugam-no-1-azerbaijan-capriccio-mr0002665675


----------



## Guest

For a 50 year old recording (the Brahms), this sounds pretty darn good, and of course, the Berlin boys are all at their peak.


----------



## bejart

Bazvli Bohdanowicz (1754-ca.1819): Symphony in D Major

Robert Satanowski conducting the Poznan Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sid James

Lately its been these:










*Album: Two of a Kind*
- Opera arias and jazz standards sung by Maggie and Katie Noonan with "Red Fish Blue" jazz trio & the Queensland Orch. under Guy Noble (ABC Classics)

Mother and daughter, *Maggie and Katie Noonan,* come from the classical and jazz world respectively. Here we've got arias and duets from operas - eg. Delibes, Gershwin, Mozart - as well as jazz standards, finishing up with _I Have a Love_ from _West Side Story_. Pianist Sam Keevers' solo improvisation leading as a bridge from Puccini's _Un bel di _into _Poor Butterfly, _a jazz song based on the opera, is a really nice touch.










*Haydn* _Symphonies 94 "Surprise," 100 "Military," 101 "Clock"_
- Philharmonia Hungarica under Antal Doráti (Decca)

Enjoying* Haydn* again, with an ear to the unity behind these pieces. Its more subtle than it would become from Beethoven onwards, but its there. Maestro Doráti was the conductor who introduced me to Haydn, and hearing this is better than it ever was. The clarity of sound is excellent and the remastering reveals details I didn't hear before.










*Dvorák* _Piano Trios 3 in F minor and 4 in E minor "Dumky"_
- Rosamunde Trio - Martino Tirimo, pno. ; Ben Sayevich, vln. ; Daniel Vies, c. (alto)

Another listen to *Dvorak's Dumky trio *and also to its predecessor.

The *F minor trio *is quite a dark work for Dvorak, composed when he was at a low point. His mother had just died and his father was penniless. Although accepted into the Simrock publishing house, on recommendation of Brahms, his first big success was just around the corner.

I find the piece quite moving, especially the slow movement which mixes flowing melody with Baroque contrapuntal vibes, and the coda with its segue into a gentle lullaby like idea.

A few years later, with his first of many visits to England, Dvorak's star would begin to meteorically rise. In the next decade, the 1890's, his soujurn to America would cement his reputation as being amongst the first internationally recognised composers. His image was printed on cigarette cards, and in the USA a range of men's accessories - ties, cufflinks, canes, etc. - would be sold with his name on them.

The _Dumky trio_ was premiered in Prague upon Dvorak's acceptance of an honorary doctorate, and another would be bequeathed upon him by Cambridge.

Dvorak never forgot his humble country origins, the son of an innkeeper, the only great composer to be trained as a butcher. When a fellow Czech musician wrote to Dvorak praising him with more flattery than he could bear, Dvorak wrote back that he wasn't a god. I thought I'd end with his reply:

_"I most honestly admit to you that your valued words have somewhat disconcerted me, because their obsequious devotion and humility read as though you were addressing a sort of demigod, which I never considered myself, do not consider myself now and never will. I am a simple Czech musician who does not like such exaggerated humility and although I have moved well enough into the great world of music, I am still what I was - a simple Czech jobbing composer."_ 
- *Antonin Dvorak.*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to piano music by Robert Schumann:










*Martha Argerich - The Collection 1: The Solo Recordings*
Disc 8 - Kinderszenen, Op.15; Kreisleriana, Op.16


----------



## opus55

Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Trio Sonata in A Major, Wq `46

Les Amis de Philippe: Manfredo Zimmermann, flute -- Manfredo Kraemer, violin -- Monika Schwamberger, cello -- Ludger Remy, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wergo has the _best_ Ligeti recordings! Love this version of the requiem!


The Wergo is an import for my part of the planet and a bit cost prohibitive. I was about to buy *this* version by Peter Eotvos and the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln featuring perhaps the most horrifically inappropriate cover I've ever seen! (Sorry if the designer is here reading, but -- really?) However, the samples sound amazing and it's much more affordable.

Anyone know how it compares to the Wergo? I am a little disappointed in The Ligeti Project versions.

[Edit: On second thought, maybe I've already bought that Eotvos album. I can't remember. I'd better check! ]


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.29 in E Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Schumann: Kinderszenen; Kreisleriana / Radu Lupu*

Decided to listen to these same works again -- this time by another pianist. Lupu's approach is of course very different than Argerich's. Not better or worse. Just different.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Franz Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 104 *
Cond. Mariss Jansons/Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## SeptimalTritone

All modern violin concertos with quite a range of personalities and styles:

John Adams 



Per Norgard 



Sofia Gubaidulina 



Philip Glass 



Georg Haas


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Liszt*
Favorite Melodies of Liszt
_Liebestraum - Dream of Love_
*Philippe Entremont, piano*

From the liner notes:

Pilippe Entremont Writes About Liszt

It is always amazing to me that there is any doubt of Liszt's genius. His showmanship, his brilliance, his wildness have, at times, made some people doubt his integrity and devotion to music. All I can say to these doubters is that they cannot be aware of what Liszt did for the art of the piano. Before Liszt, of course, the piano had its place; but its voice did not have the authority that Liszt brought to it. It did not expose either the power or the grandeur of what I believe is the greatest musical instrument. Liszt was not only a superb showman; his music for the piano is of the calibre of Beethoven, of Chopin, of anyone today.

I, a Frenchman, admit this -- and though it is not at all patriotic, I must add that Debussy and Ravel, composers whose piano works I respect above most others, must follow Liszt. Liszt was incredible. He knew the piano as one knows a beloved woman - even better, for who ever knows a woman as completely as Liszt understood the piano? All its nuances, all its voices, from the most delicate whispers to crashing, thuderous shouts, were in his hands and soul, and no one has ever used chords or runs or trill the way he did.


----------



## brotagonist

There is no mistake: this is baroque music  I have the correct compact disc in the player.









Davis/St Martin

I won't be able to finish this tonight, but I will get a start on it. There is a synopsis here.


----------



## jim prideaux

dholling said:


> I played that very album just last week. The Sixteenth is really something, don't you think?


every listening to Myaskovsky only convinces me further of his 'greatness'-although this is after all a question of 'taste' I find it increasingly bewildering that he is to all intents and purposes ignored, oddly enough this is also the case with Tubin (who we both appear to have a high regard for!)......
I am now considering Atterberg as my next little 'project', although I was distracted yesterday by Brian Eno solo albums from the 70's


----------



## Tristan

*Lyadov* - Variations on a Polish Theme, Op. 51









I love obscure Romantic-period music. I found this while looking for Glazunov music and I loved it. There's a recurring tune in the 6th variation that I've been whistling and humming for the past hour


----------



## SimonNZ

Horaţiu Rădulescu's Piano Concerto "The Quest" - Ortwin Stumer, piano, Lothar Zagrosek, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I adore Tchaikovsky but the suites were hardly known to me before I got these two discs. I am listening to nos 1 & 2 this morning and will try the 3rd (the most well known) and the 4th this afternoon. Tchaikovsky apparently wrote them as a kind of holiday from the symphonies, and the mood of these first two leans more towards the lighter movements from his ballets. Throughout Tchaikovsky displays his familiar ease with melody. They certainly couldn't be by anyone else.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Franz Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 104 *
> Cond. Mariss Jansons/Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


First impressions on Haydn's symphonies? 

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 3 in D Major (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the 18th Century).









The 3rd symphony by Schubert is excellent - tuneful, cheerful and energetic. These early symphonies deserve more praise, imo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

MozartsGhost said:


> View attachment 48663
> 
> 
> *Liszt*
> Favorite Melodies of Liszt
> _Liebestraum - Dream of Love_
> *Philippe Entremont, piano*
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> Pilippe Entremont Writes About Liszt
> 
> It is always amazing to me that there is any doubt of Liszt's genius. His showmanship, his brilliance, his wildness have, at times, made some people doubt his integrity and devotion to music. All I can say to these doubters is that they cannot be aware of what Liszt did for the art of the piano. Before Liszt, of course, the piano had its place; but its voice did not have the authority that Liszt brought to it. It did not expose either the power or the grandeur of what I believe is the greatest musical instrument. Liszt was not only a superb showman; his music for the piano is of the calibre of Beethoven, of Chopin, of anyone today.
> 
> I, a Frenchman, admit this -- and though it is not at all patriotic, I must add that Debussy and Ravel, composers whose piano works I respect above most others, must follow Liszt. Liszt was incredible. He knew the piano as one knows a beloved woman - even better, for who ever knows a woman as completely as Liszt understood the piano? All its nuances, all its voices, from the most delicate whispers to crashing, thuderous shouts, were in his hands and soul, and no one has ever used chords or runs or trill the way he did.


Was there really doubt about Liszt's genius?


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.8 - Vaclav Neumann, cond.


----------



## Guest

Carl Nielsen
Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "Sinfonia Expansiva"
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vanska


----------



## Lukecash12

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Was there really doubt about Liszt's genius?


Nah. But I thought I really liked him before I saw how much our friend idolizes him. I mean, imo he isn't the be all end all of the piano and the piano isn't the be all end all earlier. Still I love to play his short pieces, now that I think of it when it comes to what I play any more I tend to enjoy short pieces. Dunno why, it's like capturing a picture and just letting the impression trail off.


----------



## ptr

Weston said:


> [Edit: On second thought, maybe I've already bought that Eotvos album. I can't remember. I'd better check! ]


You do that, fwiw; It is as good as the comparative Wergo issues, if not better; Eötvös is a master of this kind of genre!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

*Florent Schmitt* - Le Petit Elfe Ferme-l'oeil & Introït, Récit et Congé (Timpani)









Aline Martin, mezzo (1-8) Henri Demarquette, cello (9); Orchestre National de Lorraine u. Jacques Mercier

/ptr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 67 in F Major (Adam Fischer; Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra).

On Youtube:


----------



## SimonNZ

following JACE:

Schumann's Kinderszenen - Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## mirepoix

Respighi: Pini Di Roma / Feste Romane / Fontane Di Roma. Lorin Maazel; Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.









I'm sitting here listening to this while drinking a pint of milk and wishing it were red wine - well, maybe not a _pint_ of red wine - and thinking of when we're going to be able to get away on holiday.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A recent release from the greatest conductor of pre-romantic opera there ever was:


----------



## Blancrocher

Honegger's Pastorale d'ete and Symphony 4 (Dutoit); Haydn's Symphony 96 (Szell)


----------



## bejart

Mauro D'Alay (ca.1687-1757): Violin Sonata No.2 in G Minor

Maurizio Cadossi, violin -- Marco Frezzato, cello -- Francesco Saverio Pedrini, harpsichord


----------



## SimonNZ

following Blancrocher:

Honegger's Symphony No.4 - Charles Dutoit, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Wilhelm Georg Berger: Viola Concerto; Symphony No. 4*

Nils Mönkemeyer (viola) 
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin/Horia Andreescu









Viola Concerto No.2 (1959) [29:09] 
Symphony No.4 Op.30 (1964) [43:03]








Wilhelm Georg Berger​
Very exiting and rewarding music, performed in an exellent and dedicated way.

*These excellently played works are very worthwhile hearing. The recording is excellent and there are detailed booklet notes.*
*Classical Reviewer*

*Even by the oppressive standards of the Eastern Bloc Romania's ruling party would surely not have tolerated such overt displays of personal emotion on a public platform. The liner makes no mention of first performances or the fact that this is No. 4 of 24 symphonies - according to the Romanian branch of Wikipedia. With that number I return to the thought that Berger wrote music for his own pleasure and need along the lines of that other well-known "self-symphonist" Havergal Brian. The calibre of the symphony makes one hope that CPO will be emboldened to dip further into the Berger Symphonic catalogue.

A very personal and powerfully individual symphony that deserves a far wider audience. *
*Nick Barnard Musicweb*


----------



## realdealblues

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"

View attachment 48687


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

Another gloomy morning in Albany... Luckily, the music was not!















Last night's 'Exploring Music' put me in a mood for Scottish inspired music so I decided to make my own private concert out of it. I started with Mendelssohn's 'Hebrides' Overture, played Bruch's 'Scottish Fantasy' and finished with Mendelssohn's Scottish Symphony. The Overture and Symphony were played by the London Symphony Orchestra under Claudio Abbado while the Scottish Fantasy featured Salvatore Accardo as soloist with Kurt Masur leading the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. I wish I had had a recording of Granville Bantock's Herbridean Symphony, which was also featured...









Gave another listen to the third symphonies of Hans Gal and Robert Schumann. The Orchestra of the Swan was under the direction of Kenneth Woods.









My Mahler\Tennstedt set finally arrived in the post yesterday. Was going to listen to Mahler's Fifth, but saw that it is on this week's Symphonycast. So instead I listened to Symphony No. 1. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Triple concerto


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving on to Suites 3 & 4 and no surprise as to why the 3rd is also the most popular. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Inspired by ptr's most recent Schmitt post, I just had to put these gems on again.

_Reves_ ("Dreams") is_ awesome _(if somewhat tepidly-performed in this recording). It sounds like densely-textured late Scriabin; something along the lines of _Prometheus: Poem of Fire_. Its an enchanting piece of music that Leopold Stokowski would have been perfect for.









http://www.highdeftapetransfers.com/p705.php

Jean Martinon's treatment of Schmitt's_ Psalm 47 _for soprano, chorus, and orchestra is absolutely. . . _GLOR-I-OUS_. The choral ecstasies in the last third of the piece transport you directly to Valhalla. This cd is an audiophile incarnation of the original EMI recording; but it was taken off of a record, is absolutely stellar sounding, and blows the EMI cd _away_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 48690
> 
> 
> Inspired by ptr's most recent Schmitt post, I just had to put these gems on again.
> 
> _Reves_ ("Dreams") is_ awesome _(if somewhat tepidly-performed in this recording). It sounds like densely-textured late Scriabin; something along the lines of _Prometheus: Poem of Fire_. Its an enchanting piece of music that Leopold Stokowski would have been perfect for.
> 
> View attachment 48691
> 
> 
> Jean Martinon's treatment of Schmitt's_ Psalm 47 _for soprano, chorus, and orchestra is absolutely. . . _GLOR-I-OUS_. The choral ecstasies in the last third of the piece transport you directly to Valhalla. This cd is an audiophile incarnation of the original EMI recording; but it was taken off a record, is absolutley stellar sounding, and blows the EMI cd _away_.


Do you know his ballet _La Tragedie de Salome_? I heard it years ago and rather enjoyed it if I remember correctly. I need to re-investigate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: Do you know his ballet La Tragedie de Salome? I heard it years ago and rather enjoyed it if I remember correctly. I need to re-investigate.


Of course. . . it's on the cd above. _;D_

I have the Thierry Fisher on Hyperion and the Tortelier on Chandos too.

I like the music, definately.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Of course. . . it's on the cd above. _;D_
> 
> I have the Thierry Fisher on Hyperion and the Tortelier on Chandos too.
> 
> I like the music, definately.


Evidently I was having a blond moment myself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: Evidently I was having a blond moment myself.


Stop talking to Blair. . . because you're starting to _act_ like her.


----------



## ptr

Epifania; Finno-Baltic Music for string orchestra (Alba)
(*Jukka Tiensuu *- Sulci; *Erkki Salmenhaara *- Canzonetta; *Helena Tulve *- L'ombre derriere toi; *Peteris Vasks *- Epifania; *Usko Merilainen *- Summer Concerto 'Geasseija niehku')









Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra u. Juha Kangas

/ptr


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Copland * 
_The Music of America_
Cincinnati Pops Orchestra
Erich Kunzel conducting

From the liner notes:

Copland's basically optimistic nature ("Agony I don't connect with" he once said. "Not even alienation.") assured that his doubts would yield positive results. He described them in this oft-quoted (and oft-misunderstood) statement: "During the mid-30's I began to feel an increasing dissatisfaction with the relations of the music-loving public and the living composer. The old 'special' public of the modern-music concerts had fallen away, and the conventional concert public continued apathetic or indifferent to anything but the established classics. It seemed to me that we composers were in danger of working in a vacuum . . . I felt that it was worth the effort to see if I couldn't say what I had to say in the simplest possible terms."

With this this change in attitude, Copland neither "sold out" nor split himself into tow composers, though he admitted to "occasionally [having] the strange sensation of being divided in half - the austere, intellectual modernist on one side; the accessible, popular composer on the other."


----------



## jim prideaux

newly arrived in the post, first listen to Alwyn Symphonies 1 and 3-RLPO conducted by David LLoyd Jones-a temporary distraction from Myaskovsky/Tubin and the recurring Dvorak but I am a 'sucker' for mid century British music ie. Moeran, Finzi, Walton etc


----------



## rrudolph

Partch: Two Studies on Ancient Greek Scales/Cage: Haikai/La Barbara: Silent Scroll
/Drummond: Then or Never/Incredible Time (to live and die)/Columbus








Harrison: Suite for Violin and American Gamelan


----------



## Pugg

I am in a Beethoven mood:

​
Wonderful music with the beautiful voice of Pilar Lorengar .


----------



## Vasks

_Got my Gottcshalk_


----------



## Morimur

*György Ligeti - Clear or Cloudy (4 CD)*










Ligeti overload today.


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> every listening to Myaskovsky only convinces me further of his 'greatness'-although this is after all a question of 'taste' I find it increasingly bewildering that he is to all intents and purposes ignored, oddly enough this is also the case with Tubin (who we both appear to have a high regard for!)......
> I am now considering Atterberg as my next little 'project', although I was distracted yesterday by Brian Eno solo albums from the 70's


I agree! The Atterberg fits in our discussion and our admiration for solid yet colorful, masterful, adventurous (symphonic) writings very well indeed. I think you'll enjoy his music immensely. My ultimate soft spot is his Second (despite the popularity of the Sixth), although many people would opt for the Third (a musical cousin of Alfven's Fourth).


----------



## cjvinthechair

Another wet August evening - in the absence of You Tube ('filtered' in this week's location !) thought I'd have some choral music from Naxos Music Library. Tried letter 'V', thinking of Vaughan Williams, Verdi, Victoria & Vivaldi - and am listening to:
Peeter Vahi - Mary Magdalene Gospel Oratorio
Janos Vajda - Missa in A
Gyorgy Orban - Missa Prima
Patricia van Ness - Requiem
Paolino Vassallo - Grande Messa

3 of those are completely new composers to me; the music just keeps coming...wonderful !


----------



## Orfeo

*The Unashamed, Quintessential Americanism*

*Howard Hanson (part I)*
Opera in three acts, six scenes "Merry Mount."
-Lauren Flanigan, Walter MacNeil, Richard Zeller, & Charles Robert Austin.
-The Seattle Symphony & Chorale, The Northwest Boychoir, & The Seattle Girls' Choir/Gerard Schwarz.

*Howard Hanson (part II)*
Symphony no. I "Nordic."
-The Seattle Symphony Orchestra/Gerard Schwarz.

*Charles Ives*
Symphony no. II.
-Central Park in the Dark.
-The Unanswered Question.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*George Antheil*
Symphonies nos. I, IV, V, & VI.
Archipelago.
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Hugh Wolff.

*Easley Blackwood*
Symphony no. I, op. 3(*).
Symphony no. V, op. 34.
-The Boston Symphony Orchestra/Charles Munch(*).
-The Chigaco Symphony Orchestra/James DePriest.


----------



## JACE

Listening to more Schumann. But today it's lieder instead of solo piano:










*Schumann: Frauenliebe & Leben; Liederkreis / Sena Jurinac, Franz Holletschek*

Lovely.


----------



## csacks

The winter is back. Dark and cloudy morning. It is Sibelius´3rd, Osmo Vanska and the Lathi Symphonic Orchestra. So deep and minimalist. I miss a fireplace just now.


----------



## rrudolph

Xenakis: Pleiades








Eotvos: Psalm 151 (In Memoriam Frank Zappa)/Triangel/Psy








Gubaidulina: Glorious Percussion/In Tempus Praesens


----------



## realdealblues

*Bartok:* 
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Four Pieces, Sz. 51
Three Village Scenes, Sz. 79

View attachment 48709


Pierre Boulez/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Oskaar

*Vivaldi: Concertos*

Composer: Antonio Vivaldi 
Performer: Michael Fields 
Conductor: Predrag Gosta 
Orchestra/Ensemble: New Trinity Baroque









Concerto, Op. 3 No. 8 'Con due Violini obligati', RV 522

Carrie Krause (baroque violin), Daniela Giulia Pierson (baroque violin)

Cello Concerto in D minor, RV407

Andre Laurent O'Neil (baroque cello)

Concerto for Strings and Continuo in F major, RV141

Concerto for Guitar and 2 Violins in D major, RV 93

Michael Fields (archlute)

Concerto in G minor RV157

Concerto in E minor, RV 273 for violin, strings and basso continuo

Carrie Krause (baroque violin)

Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531

Christina Babich Rosser (baroque cello), Andre Laurent O'Neil (baroque cello)








Antonio Vivaldi​
There are much Vivaldi out there, and baroque music in general, played in a hard, stressy, unpersonal way. I dont know why, but I have noticed that several times, and it has partly scared me away from the music. I guess I just have been unfortunate with the recordings.
This disc is totally different, where the performances shine with personal touch, sencitivity, emphatic playing and co-work, elegancy, and a feeling of big hearts involved. Then Vivaldi and other barock music is the most blessfull and enjoyable music there is. Big reccomodation from me.

*Formed in 1998 in London but transplanted to Atlanta, Georgia, the New Trinity Baroque is a period ensemble that has quickly established itself as one of the foremost early music groups in the United States. Led by harpsichordist and founder Predrag Gosta, and consisting of internationally recognized musicians, the chamber group of strings and continuo present seven concertos by Antonio Vivaldi, featuring different combinations of soloists. On the whole, the album is a clear presentation of Baroque string style, characterized by non-vibrato playing and smooth bowing, with a bright ensemble coloration. Naturally, the high range of the violins emphasizes this brightness, so the concertos for one or two violins are luminous, though the concertos for two cellos have considerable richness and warmth, in contrast. The extreme softness of the archlute requires that the ensemble reduce its numbers and dynamics substantially, so the performance of the Concerto in D major for lute, two violins & continuo is perhaps the least satisfying for the thinness of the sound. However, the playing on the rest of the CD is quite robust and enjoyable.*
*Blair Sanderson---allmusic*


----------



## Mahlerian

Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 3
Glenn Gould


----------



## Cosmos

Prokofiev - Symphony 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A 1973 Melodiya recording of Tchaikovsky's 5th conducted by Mravinsky, here gets some interesting couplings from 1963 (Wagner, Mussorgsky and Liadov).

Throughout Mravinsky shows his incredible control of his orchestra, but also a sure understanding of the requirements of each piece.

The Tchaikovsky is, if anything, even finer than his DG studio account. Emotionally compelling, but also with a sure sense of the symphony's structure and just where the climaxes in each movement are. His phrasing and sense of _rubato_ are incredible, and the orchestra play magnificently for him. It goes without saying that the performances are quintessentially Russian. Superb.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Chronologically sandwiched between Lully and Rameau, this guy isn't really bounded by them.


----------



## Oskaar

*Benjamin Grosvenor: Chopin Liszt Ravel*

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)









Chopin:	
Scherzi Nos. 1-4

Nocturne No. 5 in F sharp major, Op. 15 No. 2

Nocturne No. 19 in E minor, Op. 72 No. 1

Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.

Liszt:	
Polish Songs S480 No. 5 'Mein Freuden' (Moja pieszczotka, My Joys)' (after Chopin)

Polish Songs S480 No. 1 "Maiden's Wish" (after Chopin)

En rêve - Nocturne S207

Ravel:	
Gaspard de la Nuit




















Frédéric Chopin-------Franz Liszt-------Maurice Ravel​
This is a remarkably fine cd. Grosvenor plays with playfullness, finesse and creativity, but he also have a lot of feeling, sencitivity and emotional honistness in his interpretations.

*This rising star bears watching and this CD demands repeated listening.*
*Blair Sanderson---allmusic*

*Grosvenor's playing exudes joy and spontaneity, seeming to release rather than to interpret the music. He is also a master of mood and atmosphere, with the ability to coordinate colour and structure to a rare degree. *
*Jeremy Siepmann---classical-music.com*

*His debut disc of Chopin, Liszt and Ravel contains some astonishing playing, which has to be heard to be believed.*
*John Suchet---classicfm*

*"Have you ever heard a more aqueous evocation of Ravel's water nymph? Grosvenor's Steinway instrument seems permanently underwater, swimming through the softest of rippling textures...Grosvenor, you can tell, is a Romantic pianist, almost from another age. He doesn't deconstruct, or stand at a distance. He jumps inside the music's soul."*
*The Times*

*"It's an immensely confident set, comparable to Evgeny Kissin's early performances - the most impressive aspect being not his obvious command of technique, but an intellectual and emotional understanding of the music way beyond his tender years."*
*The Independent*

*"This release is quite superlative in every way...Grosvenor's fleet-fingered virtuosity is a match for the finest...Despite this, there's a modesty and humility to these readings which is wonderful to behold...Grosvenor is seemingly incapable of producing an ugly tone and the richness of colour and nuance has been perfectly captured by the Decca engineers. This is essential listening."*
*Record Review*


----------



## Blancrocher

Andrzej Panufnik conducting his Sinfonia Sacra and Arbor Cosmica, and (with Yehudi Menuhin) the Violin Concerto.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to some more Fikret Amirov.
This release is absolutely stunning. I think all those who love the combination of the mesmerising Russian/Soviet orientalism with spectacular, rich, lavish and sumptuous orchestrations/instrumentations will relish this album. An album "designed" for Rimsky-Korsakov, Ippolitov-Ivanov, Gliere, Khachaturian, Borodin, Alexander Spendiarov, Balakirev, Taneyev aficionados (and so many others)...... 
http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/the-arabian-nights-mr0002736017




















> For the adventuresome and those who like exotic Soviet/Arabian music at it's best. The ballet starts off with a wordless female chorus and then abruptly the drums start. One type of drum on top another and the music suddenly explodes into melody leaving you breathless. This is just a hint of what's to come. Fast and loud dances interspersed with drums and more drums - or my gosh, what fun this ballet is.
> 
> amazon reviewer


http://www.good-music-guide.com/community/index.php?topic=15907.0
http://militscky.narod.ru/cd-r.html


----------



## Oskaar

*Antheil: Piano Concertos 1 & 2*

Markus Becker (piano)

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Eiji Oue









Piano Concertos 1 & 2

A Jazz Symphony

Jazz Sonata 'Piano Sonata No. 4'

Can-Can

Sonatina, W. 140

Death of machines 'Third Piano Sonata'

Little Shimmy








George Antheil​
I love Antheil, and these piano concertos is full of wonderfull creative composing.
Fine and emotionaly strong interpretations.

*"Some of this is hilarious 1920s music. George Antheil, the self-styled 'bad boy of music'… is in fine kleptomaniac form at a time when he idolised Stravinsky and plagiarised compulsively. Both the concertos and the five piano works are played with total control and abundant zest by Markus Becker."*
*Grammophone*

*George Antheil wrote wonderfully crazy, uninhibited, and sometimes-prophetic music. Listen to the recently unearthed First piano concerto, where the soloist's bare-boned unison lines play against fast moving orchestral color chords, and you'll think, "Aha! Messiaen!" Except that Antheil came first. However, much of this one-movement work's remainder begs, borrows, and steals from Stravinsky's Petrouchka. The Second concerto is characterized by energetic bitonal counterpoint, hiccupping syncopations, and the kind of chugging, stuck-in-the-mud Baroque-ish continuity you often get from Milhaud or Villa-Lobos. The Jazz Symphony is a miniature piano concerto whose discontinuous shifts of style and mood foretell the wacky accompaniments Carl Stalling fashioned for Bugs Bunny cartoons. It gathers a palpable momentum and sense of forward urgency absent from the longer concertos. This comment also applies to the short, virtuosic solo pieces that fill out the disc. I'm sure every pianist within Markus Becker's reach will line up to rent his octaves after hearing him sail through the brief Jazz Sonata with wrists and arms intact. And compared to the First concerto's premiere recording featuring pianist Michael Rische with Christoph Poppen and the Bamberg Symphony, Becker's added rhythmic alacrity joined with the more innately "swinging" NDR Radiophilharmonie under Eiji Oue pays sharper dividends. Incidentally, the Jazz Symphony is played in its shorter 1955 revision (as is the harder-edged performance with H. K. Gruber leading the Ensemble Modern on RCA), as opposed to the slightly longer 1925 score recorded for RCA by Michael Tilson-Thomas and the New World Symphony. Needless to say, this is a must for Antheil acolytes. - *
*Jed Distler---Classics Today*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Shostakovich Piano Concerto Number Two*









This hands-down has to be the most vivacious and spirited reading of the first movement of the Shostakovich_ Piano Concerto Number Two _ever done.

The build-up and climax is an absolute garland of melodic wildflowers.

Disney should have used this performance in _Fantasia 2000 _and not the Bronfman.

Outstanding Chandos recorded sound as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 11 in F, No. 12 in A, No. 13 in C
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Bach* - Organ works, performed by Helmut Walcha.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

J.S. Bach: Matthäus-Passion
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia et al.

I am listening to this album for the first time even though i have owned it for quite a while. although i have heard excerpts of the piece on youtube this is the first time i have sat down to actually listen to the piece - even in part outside of my Computers speakers.

Listening to it in the dark, through my headphones has proven to be quite a powerful experience. The recording quality is, to my ears, exemplary and the performance by all is truly phenomenal. Klemperer's pacing is wonderful and the full Philharmonia sound balanced and in synch with the Maestro and the respective vocalists. One could almost be standing behind Klemperer.

My headphones are much better than my speakers in part due to their unfortunate placement and in actual quality. The headphones (true headphones - open-backed - not earphones) create a more intimate setting. I think I will have to default to headphones going forward.

Audio bliss.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Fauré - Au bord de l'eau - The Complete Songs, Vol. 1* [Hyperion, 2005]

Graham Johnson, Piano
John Mark Ainsley Tenor (Vocal)
Stella Doufexis Soprano (Vocal) 
Felicity Lott Soprano (Vocal)
Christopher Maltman Baritone (Vocal)
Geraldine McGreevy Soprano (Vocal)
Jennifer Smith Soprano (Vocal)
Stephen Varcoe Baritone (Vocal)

Well, I rather like this, even though reviews are along the lines of 'good rather than great' (to be fair, some of the comparisons are with 'classic' versions, some of great antiquity, and I'm no great fan of antique recordings, so they would have only curiosity value for me). But Graham Johnson does a great job of accompanying an all-English cast of singers in these always refined and coolly elusive Fauré songs, all having some connection with the theme of 'water'.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony in F minor "Study Symphony"
Hamburg Philharmonic, cond. Young









This new disc has just about convinced me that this work is much better than I had thought. It actually sounds quite Brucknerian under Young's baton.


----------



## Oskaar

*Martinu Symphonies Nos 5 and 6*

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Jiří Bělohlávek









Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6, 'Fantaisies symphoniques'








Bohuslav Martinu​
*Both works are splendidly rendered with No 5 best of all, a vivid interpretation benefiting from the buzz of a live performance. Belohlávek gets the balance in the tricky finale just right, letting the mood progression of sadness-joy-determination flow organically and logically. Much as I love Nos 4 and 6, this is the type of performance that convinces me that the Fifth is the greatest of the symphonies. By comparison, No 6, fantastical though it is, seems a mite deliberate and clinical. Both recordings strike me as superior to his previous outings and have better sound than the classic Ancerl. Järvi's somewhat un-Czech No 6 still edges the top recommendation for me, though in No 5 honours now are even. A richly rewarding disc.*
*Guy Rickards---Gramophone*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Thor Johnson!

**** yeah!_

Thor Johnson's fifties Sibelius _The Origin of Fire_--- the warriors' chorus at 07:24+ is _so_ awesome.

<Sigh.>

If only Decca did the sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 90 "A terrible end shall sweep you away"

For the 25th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Guest

This boasts great performances and sound...one of EMI's better ones. (Using an actual hall in Russia rather than a studio probably helped.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Sibelius: Kullervo Symphony*









Third movement, "Kullervo and His Sister."

God is this gorgeous.

I'll never forget years back at the Dorothy Chandler Pavillion (before there was the Walt Disney Concert Hall) when I saw Salonen do this with the Estonian National Men's Choir.

The middle part of this movement with the love music was so beautifully-articulated that I nearly lost it.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-4th and 5th symphonies performed by Schonwandt and the Danish Nat. Radio Symph. Orch.

tearing myself away from Alwyn.......thanks to previous post (Blair) tomorrow will involve Kullervo!


----------



## Ivansen

Bach: Toccata & Fugue in D Minor. Orchestra arrangement by Stokowski, I think. Ozawa with Boston Symphony Orchestra.

I really enjoy this arrangement.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge

Oration
A Prayer
Lament
Allegro Moderato for Strings
Rebus Overture*
Richard Hickox; BBC National Orchestra of Wales
with: (1) Alban Gerhardt (Cello); (3) BBC National Chorus of Wales
[Chandos, 2004]

I've been away from my Uncle Frank's recordings for too long (11 days!) and I'm happy to be reunited with them...



> [...] The main offering is Oration (1930), a concerto for cello and orchestra in a single, freewheeling movement lasting around half an hour. [...] Bridge's work covers a wider terrain, and its railing against the violence of war offers a far tougher and more disturbing emotional experience, as weighty proclamations and soaring climaxes give way to moments of dark brooding and to terrifying nightmare marches, both aggressive (similar in their cold insensitivity to the most brutal passages of the Ravel Left-Hand Concerto) and funereal. The work finally resolves into a peaceful epilogue, but it's hardly an uplifting one, the repeated gestures in the background giving the music a desolate Holstian chill. It's a deeply evocative piece.
> 
> The anguish of Oration is mirrored, at a lesser level of intensity, in the paradoxically lean and dissonant lyricism of the unfinished Allegro moderato (all that exists of a symphony for strings that Bridge was working on when he died) and in the grieving of the 1915 Lament (a poignant memorial to a nine-year-old girl who died on the Lusitania). On the surface, the disc's opener, Rebus, is more upbeat-but even this vital concert overture is shot through with a darkness that keeps its fantasy from turning whimsical. Indeed, it's only in the final work, A Prayer, that you find anything like unclouded affirmation. Composed in 1916-18, it's Bridge's only work for chorus and orchestra-and it's marked by an uncharacteristically stalwart sturdiness. Not an especially ear-opening piece; but as a glimpse of a path not taken, it too is well worth knowing. [...]
> Peter J. Rabinowitz, FANFARE


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn, assorted quartets.
Emerson String Quartet

A nice sampling from opus 20 all the way through opus 77.
Very fine performances.
One wonders why the Emerson has yet to record any of the complete Haydn Quartet sets.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.2, No.3

Kubin Quartet: Ludek Cap and Jan Niederle, violins -- Pael Vitek, viola -- Jiri Zednicek, cello


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, String Quartets Opus 12 and 13.
Leipziger Streichquartett

Just received this today. More fine Mendelssohn quartet performances.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 48728
> 
> 
> Third movement, "Kullervo and His Sister."
> 
> God is this gorgeous.
> 
> I'll never forget years back at the Dorothy Chandler Pavillion (before there was the Walt Disney Concert Hall) when I saw Salonen do this with the Estonian National Men's Choir.
> 
> The middle part of this movement with the love music was so beautifully-articulated that *I nearly lost it*.


Lost what? ...........


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Giving the second disc of this marvelous set a listen.


----------



## Itullian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Giving the second disc of this marvelous set a listen.


Great set..................


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Mane Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.5 in E Major

Kurt Sassmannshaus leading the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Brittany Kotheimer, violin


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 48737
> 
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn, String Quartets Opus 12 and 13.
> Leipziger Streichquartett
> 
> Just received this today. More fine Mendelssohn quartet performances.


The Leipziger Streichquartett's recording of Ives' string quartets is excellent too.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dallapiccola's Variations for Orchestra and other works (Noseda cond.); Richter playing various preludes and fugues by Shosty.


----------



## bejart

Georg Druschetzky (1745-1819): Divertimento in F Major for Three Basset Horns

Gabor Vega, Roland Cdallo and Gyorgy Salamon, basset horns


----------



## Marcel

I like The Creation René Jacobs version. In the second I will hear Nikolaus Harnoncourt. In Spotify are both versions.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Lost what? ...........


My _Faire Frou Frou _Prima Donna bra. . . what else?

No, rather my _composure_.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start to the day, Schonwandt and a Danish 'outfit' performing Neilsen 2nd-funnily enough I must be one of the few who does not turn to Blomstedt as first choice in these six symphonies!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Blancrocher said:


> Dallapiccola's Variations for Orchestra and other works (Noseda cond.); Richter playing various preludes and fugues by Shosty.


Blancrocher, you're a boss for listening to Dallapiccola, and indeed I really like his Variations for Orchestra. 

As for me:

Unsuk Chin Miroirs des temps is a very interesting neo-renaissance piece that's' both quite beautiful and contemplative! Very different from her other works, but very good.





John Adams Harmonium is a minimalist choral symphony with a fast-slow-fast movement structure, a classic that will make you reach for the stars. 





Toru Takemitsu A string around autumn is a beautiful French-impressionistic sounding viola concerto.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 41 in C Major; 
Symphony No. 42 in D Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Pli Selon Pli - cond. composer










Rautavaara's Symphony No.7 "Angel Of Light" - Hannu Koivula, cond.










John Cage's Thirteen - Ensemble 13


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, String Quartet in D minor, 'Death and the Maiden' (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Lukecash12

SimonNZ said:


> Boulez's Pli Selon Pli - cond. composer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara's Symphony No.7 "Angel Of Light" - Hannu Koivula, cond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Cage's Thirteen - Ensemble 13


Rautavaara's seventh, very nice. I wish I owned a recording of that... so how do you like that recording?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though I now find it difficult to listen to the music of the baroque played on a modern orchestra, I confess I have never really taken to the harpsichord, and have some sympathy with Sir Thomas Beecham's description of "two skeletons copulating on a tin roof in a thunderstorm."

There is nothing Romantic about Argerich's Bach anyway. Her technical prowess goes without saying, as does her precision, using a wide dynamic range that never seems forced. I'm sure Bach would have approved.


----------



## Lukecash12

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 48748
> 
> 
> Though I now find it difficult to listen to the music of the baroque played on a modern orchestra, if confess I have never really taken to the harpsichord, and have some sympathy with Sir Thomas Beecham's description of "two skeletons copulating on a tin roof in a thunderstorm."
> 
> There is nothing Romantic about Argerich's Bach anyway. Her technical prowess goes without saying, as does her precision, using a wide dynamic range that never seems forced. I'm sure Bach would have approved.


Yeah, HIP interpretations are great but it's hard to argue against beauty like this:


----------



## Badinerie

Haydn Symphony no 21. Discovered Haydn when unemployed in the late 70's. I had time to go through the complete Dorati Decca Boxed sets at our local record library, sadly no more. Cheery stuff.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lukecash12 said:


> Rautavaara's seventh, very nice. I wish I owned a recording of that... so how do you like that recording?


After the first listen (just arrived in the mail today) I liked it very much. I don't know why but the Royal Scottish National Orchestra seem to have a natural affinity and understanding of Rautavaara (their Cantus Arcticus is probably the best recording).


----------



## ptr

*Michael Finnissy* - Works for String Quartet (Metier)









The Kreutzer Quartet

*Michael Finnissy* - Red Earth (NMC)









BBC Symphony Orchestra u. Martyn Brabbins

/ptr


----------



## science

View attachment 48752
View attachment 48753
View attachment 48754
View attachment 48755
View attachment 48756


----------



## science

View attachment 48757
View attachment 48758
View attachment 48759


----------



## SimonNZ

Enescu's Symphony No.1 - Gennady Rozhdestvensky, cond.


----------



## Guest

Carl Nielsen
Symphony No.4, Op.29 'The Inextinguishable'
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vanska


----------



## omega

It's now time for Act III


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Minor, D 113

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## mirepoix

Workout/shower/flat out on the floor/Sibelius symphony no. 4
Saraste. Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra.









After exercise I usually feel..._primal_. This has kicked it up another notch.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> The Leipziger Streichquartett's recording of Ives' string quartets is excellent too.


Thanks. I will have to check it out!


----------



## Jeff W

Once again Albany is having itself another gloomy morning. Oh well...









On a whim, I decided to give some J. S. Bach a listen. Keyboard Concertos No. 1 through 5 (BWV 1052-1056) along with the Concerto for Keyboard and Two Recorders (BWV 1057), Keyboard Concerto in G minor (BWV 1058) and Concerto for Two Keyboards (BWV 1060). Trevor Pinnock played the lead harpsichord and directed the English Concert from the keyboard.









Jumping ahead around a century and a half, I gave an encore to Saint-Saens' Piano Concerto No. 5 'Egyptian' next. Pascal Roge played the solo piano while Charles Dutoit led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Very entertaining concerto IMO.









Hopping back around a hundred years or so for Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord in Symphonies No. 24 (K. 182), 25 (K. 183), 30 (K. 202) and 31 (K. 297).









Jumping ahead a couple of decades to Ferdinand Ries and his Fifth and Third symphonies. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester. Every time I hear Ries' Fifth, I cannot help but notice it sounds an awful lot like Beethoven's Fifth.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Upon recommendation from one of my schoolteachers who was lucky enough to have seen Jonas Kaufmann perform arias last night:


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> Once again Albany is having itself another gloomy morning. Oh well...
> 
> View attachment 48763
> 
> 
> On a whim, I decided to give some J. S. Bach a listen. Keyboard Concertos No. 1 through 5 (BWV 1052-1056) along with the Concerto for Keyboard and Two Recorders (BWV 1057), Keyboard Concerto in G minor (BWV 1058) and Concerto for Two Keyboards (BWV 1060). Trevor Pinnock played the lead harpsichord and directed the English Concert from the keyboard.
> 
> View attachment 48764
> 
> 
> Jumping ahead around a century and a half, I gave an encore to Saint-Saens' Piano Concerto No. 5 'Egyptian' next. Pascal Roge played the solo piano while Charles Dutoit led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Very entertaining concerto IMO.
> 
> View attachment 48765
> 
> 
> Hopping back around a hundred years or so for Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord in Symphonies No. 24 (K. 182), 25 (K. 183), 30 (K. 202) and 31 (K. 297).
> 
> View attachment 48766
> 
> 
> Jumping ahead a couple of decades to Ferdinand Ries and his Fifth and Third symphonies. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester. Every time I hear Ries' Fifth, I cannot help but notice it sounds an awful lot like Beethoven's Fifth.


Why don't you simply move to Rochester?


----------



## Jeff W

hpowders said:


> Why don't you simply move to Rochester?


I have considered moving, but alas, it is not possible at this time


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 101 ansd 102 performed by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch......had intended to listen to Kullervo at some point today but warm sunny afternoon in the north east meant that Haydn felt a little more appropriate........it all 'kicks off' tomorrow with an away match to West Brom.....as ever during the football season Friday seems to demand a little optimism!


----------



## Oskaar

*Ensemble Avalon - Piano Trios*

Composer: Arnold Bax, Leonard Bernstein, Ludwig van Beethoven 
Performer: Michael McHale, Ioana Petcu-Colan, Gerald Peregrine 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ensemble Avalon









Trio for Piano and Strings in B flat major by Arnold Bax
Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano by Leonard Bernstein
Trio for Piano and Strings no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost" by Ludwig van Beethoven




















Arnold Bax------Leonard Bernstein------Ludwig van Beethoven​
I love the format of the piano trio, and Ensemble Avalon is a very fine irish ensemble. The program on this disc is remarkably entertaining, and all the trios is outstanding works in their own way.
Brilliant performances, and the production is great. Lovely disc!

*So, a welcome debut by three outstanding Irish musicians who have obviously taken Bax to their hearts. I look forward to hearing more from Ensemble Avalon as their interest in unusual repertoire and the brilliance of their playing should lead to many more outstanding performances and recordings. I believe we have much to look forward to from them.*
*-- Richard R. Adams, MusicWeb International*


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast and Symphony #1 (Previn); Shostakovich string quartets 1-5 (Brodsky SQ)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 48774
> View attachment 48775
> 
> 
> Walton: Belshazzar's Feast and Symphony #1 (Previn); Shostakovich string quartets 1-5 (Brodsky SQ)


"_Bel-shaaaaaaaaaaaaa-zhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaar's_"-- right on. Awesome.

I especially like the power and singing of the Hickox.


----------



## Morimur

Jeff W said:


> I have considered moving, but alas, it is not possible at this time


Rochester? Move to Finland, that's where the **** is at!


----------



## julianoq

Just bought this album, starting with Bartók's Violin Concerto No.2. Next Eotvos, then Ligeti! I have Kopatchinskaja superbly playing Beethoven's concerto and was looking for this one for a long time.


----------



## Morimur

*György Ligeti - The Ligeti Project (5CD)*










The existential angst (and humor!) continue.


----------



## Vasks

*Hewitt - Medley Overture (Gallois/Naxos)
Chadwick - String Quartet #4 (Kohon/Vox)
Ives - Violin Sonata #3 (Hahn/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Give me goosebumps every time.


----------



## Oskaar

*Lennox Berkeley - Chamber Music*

Raphael Terroni (piano)

Members of the New London Chamber Ensemble









Horn Trio Op. 44

Susanne Stanzeleit (violin), Stephen Stirling (horn)

Sonatina for Flute & Piano, Op. 13

Patrick Williams (flute)

Viola Sonata, Op. 22

Morgan Goff (viola)

Quintet, Op. 90, for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Piano








Lennox Berkeley​
Lovely works from an artist that I have to discover more.
Brilliant sound and performances.

*The current release continues the series of recordings that Naxos is devoting to Berkeley's chamber works...the sound is of high quality, gracing the excellent performances by the various British instrumentalists. The Horn Trio is perhaps Berkeley's most frequently recorded chamber work...A previous Naxos recording of the Viola Sonata on an English Viola Sonatas CD [8.572208] is currently the only rival to this one, and there is no other available recording of the Quintet. Given the excellence of the performances here and the budget price, there is no need to look elsewhere for more obscure and expensive competitors. Recommended.*
*James A. Altena 
Fanfare, September 2010*

*All offer excellent performances and are very well recorded with plenty of air around the sound and clean separation. Another excellent disc from Naxos, well worth the modest price.*
*Edward Greenfield
Gramophone, August 2010*

*"Stephen Stirling's horn playing is magical...Morgan Goff brings both sensitivity and charisma [to the Viola Sonata]. Pianist Raphael Terroni is a constant throughout these performances and is clearly a demur yet supportive chamber player."*
*bbc music magazine*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just started listening to this live, 1964, Vienna State Opera, Karajan performance of Strauss' _Die Frau ohne Schatten _with the young Gundula Janowitz as the Empress. The sound of the recording is perfectly awful; worse in fact than the execrably-sounding one Karajan did that same year with Leone Rysanek. The reading of the score is lush; that is to say: from what you can actually hear of it. Janowitz's voice is in top form. The highest registers of her voice just pierce through the orchestra and chorus like a ten-pound scalpel. Thrilling to hear. Her acting and even elocution aren't always the best-- as she seems to be concentrating on that pure melodic line; but I love hearing her all the same.

I warmly and provisionally recommend this recording for Strauss and Janowitz fanatics only.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), for keyboard, BWV 1080
(arranged for string quartet by Robert Simpson)*
Delme String Quartet [Hyperion, 2000]

A very interesting alternative to the more usual keyboard performance. This sounds, perhaps unsurprisingly, very closely related to a late Beethoven fugue for string quartet. Well played and recorded here (I gather the Emerson and Juilliard Quartets have also recorded a version, though I'm not sure if it's of the same Simpson arrangement)


----------



## rrudolph

Relaxing with some oldies this morning.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The first movement of no. 1! This is so happy, outgoing, but also with some sort of dark undertone as well....


----------



## Orfeo

*Karol Szymanowski*

Opera in three acts "King Roger."
-Thomas Hampson, Elzbeita Szmytka, Langridge, Minkiewicz, Gierlach, Rappe.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Chorus, & Youth Chorus/Simon Rattle.

Symphony no. IV (Sinfonia Concertante).
-Leif Ove Andsnes, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Simon Rattle.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Marschallin Blair said:


> "...pierce through the orchestra and chorus like a ten-pound scalpel"


Who is your surgeon? I'd quite like to avoid, him, presumably!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> TurnaboutVox: Who is your surgeon? I'd quite like to avoid, him, presumably!


Surgeon? Why would you sully perfection? _ ;D_


----------



## Oskaar

*Gubaidulina: Offertorium; Hommage à T.S. Eliot*
Original recording remastered

Offertorium
Gidon Kremer (violin)
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Hommage à T.S. Eliot
Christine Whittlesey, Eduard Brunner, Klaus Thunemann, Radovan Vlatkovic, Gidon Kremer, Isabelle van Keulen, Tabea Zimmermann, David Geringas & Alois Posch









Offertorium - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Hommage à T.S. Eliot








Sofia Gubaidulina​
This music really attracts my atention with its intensity, richness and variations. Great disc!

*Both performances are extremely fine, Kremer's virtuosity in the Offertorium matched by orchestral playing of great brilliance, and the performers of the Hommage project it with passionate urgency; the recordings are very fine indeed. To find a composer in whom simplicity and complexity are not opposites but part of a spectrum, both servants of a disciplined but impassioned expressiveness, is a welcome experience, and a richly rewarding one.*
*-- Gramophone [9/1989]*


----------



## Jos

Atm playing Sonata no 1 in D minor
Christiaan Bor violin and Jerome Lowenthal piano

Before this:








Respighi
Metamorphoseon
Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Marschallin Blair said:


> Surgeon? Why would you sully perfection? _ ;D_


Hmmm, immortal as well as beautiful!

Current listening:

This is the 6th disc in my Tintner / Bruckner Symphonies box set, and so my Bruckner symphony for August is:

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB 106 (Edition R. Haas, 1881)*
NZSO, Georg Tintner [Naxos, rec. 1995]

There are great holes in my lifetime's classical music listening experience and Bruckner's 6th is one of them - this is utterly unfamiliar and I'd guess I've never heard it before, even on the radio _en passant_. So - some lovely melodies, a certain austere grandeur, much to learn and many repetitions to look forward to.


----------



## Badinerie

Rodgers Slaughter on 10th Street, Victory at Sea. and Lenny's Symphonic Dances.
Old Readers Digest Mono lp from '64. Jumping around the room doing the Jets Dance!


----------



## millionrainbows

Jacob Druckman: String Quartets, etc.










I keep going back to this; I like it. Fred Sherry on cello is no slouch. The two string quartets, nos. 2 & 3, are both excellent. Druckman was from Philadelphia, the son of a successful industrialist/amateur musician father. He was given Piano & violin lessons early on, which makes his string writing so good. He almost gave up composition, but Aaron Copland encouraged him & invited him to the Marlboro festival as a composition student; then he went to Juilliard, and on from there. I was first aware of him from his old 1970s electronic works, "Animus", on Vox Turnabout LPs. Those are wild, but otherwise, his musical ideas are very good. He studied with Persichetti, and it shows.


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Motets.*

I bought this based on Amazon reviews without hearing the sound clips. I'll never do that again.

The Hilliards made the same mistake John Eliot Gardner made in his old Erato recording of the motets: they recorded it in an echo chamber. That means that with all that polyphony going on, they had to slow it down so the lines don't pile up.

The other thing wrong is, they must have realized these pieces were written for funerals, so they thought they should be sung with no life in them. Sure, they sing prettily, and the lines are emphasized prettily, but they don't go far beneath the surface.

If anyone wants to take this off my hands, I'll let it go for $4. Going once, going twice . . .


----------



## aleazk

Stravinsky - _Orpheus_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For once, a set that justifies its title. All 3 symphonies, excerpts from *Prince Igor*, *In the Steppes of Central Asia*, and the Second String Quartet, all in excellent performances from the likes of Solti, Martinon, Ashkenazy, Ansermet and the Borodin Quartet.


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Oskaar

*Enescu: Impressions / Hobson, Lupu, Sinfonia Da Camera*

Composer: George Enescu 
Performer: Ian Hobson, Sherban Lupu, Mirel Iancovici, Csaba Erdélyi 
Conductor: Ian Hobson 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Sinfonia da Camera









Impressions d'enfance, Op. 28 (arr. for violin and orchestra)
Chamber Symphony in E major, Op. 33
Piano Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 30








George Enescu​
Both works, performances and sound on this record makes it a magical, intense experience.

*George Enescu was an extraordinary musician. One of the most acclaimed violinists of the last century, he was also an accomplished pianist, conductor, and composer. As a composer he is still too little known and his music too little analyzed outside his native Romania. His music exhibits a very personal blend of time-honored procedures, forward-thinking techniques, and ethnic intimations. The works on this recording belong to the last period of his career and show a rare maturity and depth that contribute to a unique and sometimes difficult to define language.*
*Arkivmusic*

* "Cyclical, energized, colorful, and consistently engaging, this music...the entire disc provides a new perspective into the kaleidoscope of Enescu's musical character, a real coup for Ian Hobson and his gifted ensemble." *
*Audiophile Audition*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahler No.1 - Cond. Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra 
- It's nearly impossible for the 1st movement not to put a smile on face! It brightens up my day.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Ives - The Complete Songs, Vol. 3*
Various Artists (as per CD cover) [Albany Music, 1993]

Well, I guess we're getting to the heart of things in this third volume, which essentially covers the years 1900 - 21, with an early ('My native land',1895) and a late ('They are there!', 1942) outlier. These are songs full of Ives' unique peculiarity, very striking and original, and often beautiful and disturbing. Here is the fusion of high Germanic art music and the sounds of contemporary American life which attracts(-repels, at first, though not now) this pair of unsuspecting European ears. Really good performances and recordings - if I am going to buy any of these CDs, this will be the one I'll choose, so far, anyway.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> TurnaboutVox: Hmmm, immortal as well as beautiful!


No, that'd be Divina. . . but she's good looking too!


----------



## Lukecash12

And this is how you get distracted while doing laundry:


----------



## Tristan

*Schmidt* - Notre Dame (Suite)









Never heard anything by this composer until today, but I loved this suite, especially the Carnival Music bit.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Sei solo for unaccompanied violin BWV 1001 - 1003
By Isabelle Faust [violin], on Harmonia Mundi









Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 54 "Wiederstehe doch die Sünde"
Via the all of Bach project

Jan Baptist Vanhal - Sonatas for Fortepiano & Clarinet
Ernst Schlader [clarinet] & Wolfgang Brunner [fortepiano] on Granola









Joseph Haydn - Symphony 94 & 103
By the London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eugen Jochum [dir.], on Deuteche Gramophone


----------



## ptr

*Morton Feldman* - String Quartet (1979) (HatHut 2007)









Ives Ensemble

Perfect Long Night Music!

/ptr


----------



## Lukecash12

This has to be one of my favorite finales of any symphony. It definitely tops Beethoven's choral escapades for me.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Sibelius Symphony No.4 with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra via their website.

http://www.classiclive.com/Sibelius-Symphony-No-4-full-video-page


----------



## Oskaar

*VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: London Symphony (A) / BUTTERWORTH: The Banks of Green Willow*

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox









Butterworth, G:	
The Banks of Green Willow

Vaughan Williams:	
Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'

original 1913 version














Ralph Vaughan Williams-----George Butterworth​
*Hickox does a beautiful job with the Butterworth and a very good one with the Vaughan Williams. I still prefer Barbirolli (EMD Classics Imports 65109) and Boult (EMI 64018) for the London Symphony as warmer and more penetrating. However, Hickox and his orchestra achieve a luminosity of texture and in the "Epilogue," at least, match the insight of the older recordings. The sound is excellent. *
*Steve Schwartz-classical.net*

*Hickox and the LSO respond with an unquenchable spirit, generous flexibility and tender affection that suit VW's ambitious inspiration to a T, and Chandos's sound is big and bold to match. An essential purchase for anyone remotely interested in British music.*
*grammophone*

*"Hickox and the London Symphony Orchestra have come up with a recording that you can cheerfully measure against most others in the catalogue, before you consider its unique extra charms!"*
*bbc*

*"Hickox and the LSO strike again in this award-winning recording, which turns back the clock on the various revisions to the symphony and presents the original 1913 version."*
*prestoclassical*

*After nearly 90 years we have, effectively, a first performance - a superb one, Hickox giving his all, the LSO in tremendous form - and something concrete with which to contemplate whether VW did the right thing by cutting. It's all relative and arguable. What must surely be beyond question is that anybody interested (however remotely) in this composer will want to hear what VW decided we should not. We are the richer for this release.*
*classicalsource*

*The recording is also very special and complements the textures of the music marvellously. Every instrument has a natural presence but without any sense of spotlighting to produce a richly detailed blend combined with a satisfyingly wide dynamic range. For those interested, the 24 bit / 96 kHz recording was aided for this SACD by Carl Schuurbiers of Polyhymnia.
Highly recommended & I look forward to more releases in this series.*
*sa-cd 1*

*Marvellous,fantastic, very,very good.No wonder this disc received the disc of the Year award from Gramophone in 2001*
*sa-cd 2*

*This is such an important release that the usual summary reserved for the very end of the review must, on this occasion, appear at the beginning - if you have any interest in the music of Vaughan Williams whatsoever, this is an almost mandatory purchase. It will give enormous pleasure to all. But to those who already love VW's nostalgic and uplifting portrait of London before the onset of the Great War, it will come as a particularly exciting surprise; rather akin to finding a hidden and forgotten suite of rooms behind a disguised door in the house one has lived in for many years.*
*MusicWeb*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Vaughan Willams Friday Afternoon Extravaganza at Work*









Inescapable beauty: "Job and the Sons of God."









Rolling thunder and majesty: Sixth Symphony, first movement









Wistful reminiscence: Third Symphony, first movement


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Galbraith playing Haydn sonatas on the guitar.


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4 / Jascha Horenstein, LPO*

I've had this Classics for Pleasure LP for a long time. I bought it in Camden Town, London, many years ago when I was a grad student studying in England. The CD version that I'm listening to now came in a recent box set purchase.

Horenstein's M4 isn't one of his best efforts, imho.

Or maybe it's just that Horenstein set the bar so high with his other Mahler recordings that this one doesn't _quite_ reach those heights.


----------



## JACE

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Charles Ives - The Complete Songs, Vol. 3*
> Various Artists (as per CD cover) [Albany Music, 1993]
> 
> Well, I guess we're getting to the heart of things in this third volume, which essentially covers the years 1900 - 21, with an early ('My native land',1895) and a late ('They are there!', 1942) outlier. These are songs full of Ives' unique peculiarity, very striking and original, and often beautiful and disturbing. Here is the fusion of high Germanic art music and the sounds of contemporary American life which attracts(-repels, at first, though not now) this pair of unsuspecting European ears. Really good performances and recordings - if I am going to buy any of these CDs, this will be the one I'll choose, so far, anyway.


I couldn't agree more. Volumes III and IV in that series are tremendous.

Along with Jan DeGaetani's recital with Gilbert Kalish, these are some of the very best recordings of Ives' songs.

For more of my thoughts on this topic, see http://www.musicweb-international.com/Ives/RR_Songs.htm


----------



## DiesIraeCX

- Orchestral Suite No. 4 "Mozartiana"
Composer: Peter Tchaikovsky, Conductor: Donald Barra

- Symphony No. 1
Composer: Thomas Arne, Conductor: Adrian Shepherd

http://www.classical917.org/playlist/


----------



## DavidA

Allan - Concerto for solo piano. John Ogdon


----------



## jim prideaux

This evenings listening.....

Sibelius-Kullervo, Sir Colin Davis conducting the LSO with baritone Peter Mattei and Monica Groop (mezzo-soprano)

Sibelius-2nd and 5th symphonies, piano transcriptions performed by Henri Sigfridsson


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. Some criticize Arrau for a lack of "sparkle" in Mozart, but I think his weighty tone and slower tempos add some needed gravitas. They were recorded from 1974-1990, so undoubtedly there will be some variation in sound (I haven't listened to all 6 discs yet, but I did compare a 1990 to a 1974 recording: the newer one had slightly more body in the lower registers, but a bit more "glassiness" in the upper registers.) Overall, though excellent sound.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp minor, 'Moonlight' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 91 "All praise to Thee, Jesus Christ"

For Christmas Day - Leipzig, 1724 (revised: 1733)

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bright Sheng's "Never Far Away" for harp and orchestra, with Jahja Ling conducting Yolanda Kondonassis and the San Diego SO.

*p.s.* And now "The Phoenix," with Gerhard Schwarz conducting Shana Blake Hill and the Seattle SO.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Odisea Negra: Music From 17th Century South America & Caribbean" - La Chimera

love that cover


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Havergal Brian, Symphony No. 18.*

Marat Bisengaliev, BBC Scottish Symphony on Naxos


----------



## jdcbr

An unparrelleled singer caught in her absolute prime when vocal condition and artistry met at their highest point. Other than Devia, where have the Italian divas been since Scotto and Freni?


----------



## SimonNZ

Alessandro Scarlatti cantatas - Ensemble Aurora


----------



## Blancrocher

Renaud Capucon and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe in Peteris Vasks' "Distant Light" Violin Concerto; Kent Nagano conducting Unsuk Chin's Violin Concerto.


----------



## JACE

Been spinning some vinyl this evening:

*Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy / Stokowski, Czech PO (London Phase 4)*
This sort of thing is right in Stoki's wheelhouse, and he does a stupendous job with it. (Didn't listen to the flip side, Rimsky-Korsakov's Capriccio Espagnol and one of Dvorak's Slavonic Dances.)

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale" and 23 "Appassionata" / Ivan Moravec (Classics Record Library)*
Moravec is a wizard. Honestly, I think he could play just about _anything_ and make it sound good. So when he plays _Beethoven_...

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 22, 24, 25 and 27 / Vladimir Ashkenazy (London)*
Lovely, transparent playing from Ashkenazy. I especially liked Sonata No. 27.


----------



## bejart

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Oboe Concerto in C Major, L 40a

Janos Rolla conducting the Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra of Budapest -- Lajos Lencses, oboe


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in F Sharp Minor, Op.26

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

It's been quite a while since I've sat down and gave a proper listen to Beethoven S9, so it happens tonight. 
- *Ferenc Fricsay/Berliner Philharmoniker*
Soloists: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Irmgard Seefried, Maureen Forrester, Ernst Haefliger

I'm gonna be controversial and admit that in Beethoven No. 9, Fricsay does Furtwangler better than Furtwangler ever did.  Fricsay's 3rd Mvt Adagio Cantabile and Finale are the best in the field.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Howard Hanson*
_Symphony No. 2_ 
("_Romantic_"), 1930
The National Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Gerhardt conducting

From the liner notes:

Hanson composed his Second Symphony for the 50th Anniversary Season of the Boston Symphony Orchestra. The Symphony was given its world premiere in that season on November 28, 1930, Serge Koussevitsky conducting. On the occasion of this his first performance Howard Hanson wrote the following about his Symphony:

_"Concerning my Second Symphony, as the subtitle implies, it represents for me a definite and acknowledged embracing of the Romantic phase. I recognize, of course, that Romanticism is, at the present time, the poor stepchild, without the social standing of her elder sister, Neoclassicism. Nevertheless, I embrace her all the more fervently, believing, as I do, that Romanticism will find in this country rich soil for a new, young, and vigorous growth. My aim, in this Symphony, has been to create a work young in spirit, romantic in temperament, and simple and direct in expression."_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Some Satie piano music on the alto guitar










Fascinatingly modern for the time it was composed! And the arrangement is very nice.


----------



## Alypius

Kontrapunctus said:


> This set arrived today. Some criticize Arrau for a lack of "sparkle" in Mozart, but I think his weighty tone and slower tempos add some needed gravitas. They were recorded from 1974-1990, so undoubtedly there will be some variation in sound (I haven't listened to all 6 discs yet, but I did compare a 1990 to a 1974 recording: the newer one had slightly more body in the lower registers, but a bit more "glassiness" in the upper registers.) Overall, though excellent sound.


Nice coincidence. Tonight's listening to a recent arrival:

Claudio Arrau / Colin Davis / Staatskapelle Dresden, 
_Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 & 5_ (Philips "50" series, 2001)


----------



## jim prideaux

listening to Kullervo last night-first time in years and I imagine returning to it again very soon.........this morning begins with Kabalevsky violin concerto-very sprightly and evocative rendering by Lydia Mordkovitch and the SNO led by Jarvi.......as commented on a while ago I am well aware of the ambiguity regarding his stance/attitude during the Stalinist period in the USSR but this does not prevent his music from being both interesting and enjoyable.......


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 20 No. 1 in E-Flat Major; No. 2 in C Major (The London Haydn Quartet).









No. 2: That Capriccio: Adagio is a favourite - love that austere, baroque mood.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just about to listen to this:










I'm often compelled to explore the music listened to by other members here (in this case I am remembering the times ArtMusic posted a fair but of Spohr CDs).

And other times I surprise myself with new things I end up really enjoying on my own and listening to about six times in the morning.....


----------



## Pugg

​
Not everyone's favourite but I still like this record.


----------



## AndyS

Haven't been listening to much classical lately! This morning I've got on Tchaikovsky #1 by Karajan and the Berliner


----------



## echo




----------



## Badinerie

Listening to yesterdays Charity shop finds. The DG Elgar/Brahms is pretty standard fare but the Handel is a little cracker. Minnesota Orchestra? never heard of them but they sound very decent.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I used to have it on LP. The singing is a bit bland, but the beauty of the voice can be reward enough.



Pugg said:


> ​
> Not everyone's favourite but I still like this record.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

jdcbr said:


> An unparrelleled singer caught in her absolute prime when vocal condition and artistry met at their highest point. Other than Devia, where have the Italian divas been since Scotto and Freni?
> 
> View attachment 48816


This was the high watermark of Scotto's career, I think. She did two superb recital discs for CBS (as it was at that time). This was one, the other was of Verismo arias.

Some great complete operas from this time as well, *Andrea Chenier* and *Otello* with Domingo, *Adrianna Lecouvreur*, *Suor Angelica* etc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Katharina Rosenberger - Scatter 2.0
Ada Gentile - Piccolo Studio Da Concerto
Carmen Maria Carneci - Omens, Thesauros
Liza Lim - Sonorous Body
Noriko Hisada - Yellow Axis

Ensemble Fur Neue Musik Zurich

I don't care for the packaging, better to just present it as a collection of interesting new composers and let people notice the gender pattern if they really must. Still, can't fault it as a collection of fascinating unfamiliar material.


----------



## Badinerie

Fancied some Liszt Dug this out for a listen. Budget series from the eighties recorded 1968. Artwork by his missus I gather.
My Beethoven 9 from 1963 is in this series might fetch it out later today if I get time.


----------



## Oskaar

*American Tapestry*

David Jolley (horn)a; William Meredith (oboe)b
The North/South Chamber Orchestra/Max Lifchitz









Leo KRAFT (b. 1922)
L'Unicorno (2003)a [10:02]
Hilary TANN (b. 1947)
Water's Edge (1993)
Harold SCHIFFMAN (b. 1928)
Concertino for Oboe and Chamber Orchestra (1977)b [13:15]
Mark ALBURGER (b. 1957)
Symphony No.1 in C major Op.21 (2000) [22:21]














Leo KRAFT-----Hilary TANN














Harold SCHIFFMAN-----Mark ALBURGER​
*The performances in this typical North/South offering are very fine and for all their stylistic variety - a trademark of North/South's discs - make for a very enjoyable programme. One of the finest discs that I have heard from this label. *
*Hubert Culot--Musicweb*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

JACE said:


> I couldn't agree more. Volumes III and IV in that series are tremendous. Along with Jan DeGaetani's recital with Gilbert Kalish, these are some of the very best recordings of Ives' songs.
> 
> For more of my thoughts on this topic, see http://www.musicweb-international.com/Ives/RR_Songs.htm


Thank you, your further thoughts were helpfully illuminating. I have really been enjoying this series of Ives' songs on Albany, via Spotify, so I might well buy a copy of vol. 3. I'll listen to vol. 4 first, of course.

Current listening: My new disc of the week (bought from Tasmin Little herself, who was signing discs at the Ribble Valley International Piano Week festival):

British Violin Sonatas, Volume 1
*
Howard Ferguson - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2* (1946)
*Benjamin Britten - Suite for violin and piano, Op. 6* (1934-5)

*Sir William Walton
Sonata for violin and piano* (1947-9)
*Two pieces for violin and piano* (1948-50)
Piers Lane, piano; Tasmin Little, violin [Chandos, rec. 2012]

The Britten work is the most immediately striking one, though the Walton works are interesting and likely to grow on me. Not sure about the rather conservative Ferguson sonata. Piers Lane and Tasmin Little are predictably excellent, but the Chandos recording is a bit hard edged and over-reverberant to my ears, something I've noted with quite a few recordings from this company, even in the LP era.



> James Manheim, in AllMusic:
> 
> [...]The biggest find is the Suite for violin and piano, Op. 6, by a 21-year-old Benjamin Britten. It is identifiable as Britten but isn't much like anything else he wrote, with short character pieces such as a march, lullaby, and waltz stripped down to their essential elements in a sharp, witty way. It's delightful, and those vitally interested in the period may find the booklet notes worth the price by themselves: they recount how the aging Walton, irked by Britten's sudden success, turned a photo of Britten in a music shop upside down (they later became supportive friends).
> 
> However, the late Violin Sonata of Walton, written for Yehudi Menuhin in the late 1940s after he loaned the composer money for cancer treatments for his girlfriend, is also well worth hearing. It is an impassioned, complex work in two long movements, cut from similar cloth to that of Walton's Violin Concerto (1939). Walton rightly excised its middle movement, a little Scherzetto included as half of the Two Pieces for violin and piano that close the album.
> 
> The Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 10, of Howard Ferguson is an even more obscure work, full of long Schubertian melodies transferred to a late Romantic idiom. Ferguson gave up composing completely in the late 1950s as his conservative idiom fell out of favor, but his time has come again, as indeed has that of all this music. Little's performances are imbued with radiant lyricism, and she doesn't lose control of the big Walton movements, which in lesser hands could be a tough slog. Very well done all around.


----------



## SimonNZ

Fernando Sor's Complete Fantasias For Guitar - Stefano Palamidessi, guitar


----------



## Badinerie

Well I found the time! Great listen it is too. Having a good day.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The perennial double bill in classic performances from La Scala forces under the masterly baton of Tullio Serafin.

Callas only sang Santuzza on stage as a student in Greece (at the age of 15!) and Nedda not at all, and yet, as is her wont, she completely lives both roles. Her Santuzza is a lesson in how to sing _verismo_, sung with vivid colours, but without ever disturbing the vocal line, and, coming back to this performance after a passage of time, it is to discover how unexagerated her singing and how economically she achieves here effects. She is in magnificent voice here too, riding the orchestra with power in reserve.

Her Nedda is another lesson in vocal acting, presenting us with a rather more complex character than we usually get. Nothing more demonstrates her ability to change colour within moment than the way she utters the word _lurido_ at the end of the duet with Tonio, her voice dripping with loathing and disgust, followed by her singing of the single name _Silvio_, her voice now suffused with sunlight and warmth. The way she lightens her voice when playing Colombina on stage is another example of her vocal dexterity.

Casts on both sets are excellent. Di Stefano probably more suited to Turiddu than Canio, none the less gives a strong showing in both. Panerai is a dark, threatening Alfio and a seductive Silvio, and Gobbi a superb Tonio, his duet with Callas's Nedda, one of the obvious dramatic high points in the recording.

The sound is mono so can't compete with Karajan's justly famous performances (also with La Scala forces), but, forced with a choice, I know which way I'd go.


----------



## Badinerie

Never cared much for Pag, but I love Cav. I have the Callas, but prefer the Domingo/Obratsova one. Got a bit of a thing for Elena!


----------



## jim prideaux

I suspect the deranged enthusiasm I am experiencing regarding certain pieces of music may be a subconscious diversion on the first day of the season with all its attendant concerns-last night Kullervo, this morning Kabalevsky and is there anything more uplifting than the final movement of the Kalinnikov 2nd symphony?.......

now first listen to the newly arrived Bis recording of Nielsen 1st, Flute Concerto and 'Rhapsodic Overture' An Imaginery Trip to the Faroe Islands-Myung Whun Chung conducting the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra-amazon second hand-what a great way to broaden ones knowledge of music.......

talking of Myung Whun Chung-his recording of Dvorak 3rd/7th (DG) is both expensive and the recipient of some very positive reviews-anyone heard it?-any comments?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Never cared much for Pag, but I love Cav. I have the Callas, but prefer the Domingo/Obratsova one. Got a bit of a thing for Elena!


Whereas for me she personifies everything I dislike in the singing of _verismo_; loud, over-emphatic, exaggerated chest notes, with a wide vibrato and insecure top register. Domingo sounds tired and is heard to much better advantage in the recordings with Scotto and Baltsa. Pretre's conducting is erratic and doesn't flow. Give me Serafin or Karajan any day. It's slightly easier to watch than listen to, but on DVD I'd go for the Met performance with Domingo and Troyanos as Santuzza.

Well I suppose we can't all agree, though both the Serafin and Karajan recordings have achieved something like classic status.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingram Marshall - September Canons; David Lang - Child


----------



## Oskaar

*HARBISON: Piano Trios / Gatsby Etudes / The Violist's Notebook / 10 Micro-Waltzes*

Composer: John Harbison 
Performer: Anthea Kreston, Jason Duckles, Rieko Aizawa, John Harbison, ... 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Amelia Piano Trio









Piano Trio No. 2, "Short Stories"
Gatsby Etudes 
The Violist's Notebook, Book I
The Violist's Notebook, Book II
Micro-Waltzes
Cucaraccia and Fugue
Cello Suite
Piano Trio No. 1








John Harbison​
*The most fascinating piece is surely Cucaraccia and Fugue scored for four violas, the fugue both potent and pungent. Throughout the playing is good, the Second Piano Trio having been commissioned by the Amelia, and though Harbison is a composer that will bring a very personal response, you should at least get to know him.*
*David Denton
David's Review Corner, April 2007*

*The longest and most substantial piece is the Second Piano Trio of 2003. The composer's own booklet notes acknowledge a debt to Haydn, especially in its transparency of scoring. I remain unsure whether Harbison has taken on board much of Haydn's famous sense of humor, except perhaps in the playfulness of the third movement (entitled, "Rumors and Reports"). But Harbison brings more energy to his jokes than Haydn might. Rieko Aizawa, especially, plays with great athleticism; later, her string colleagues bring great sadness to the opening of the final movement, "Enigma."*
*arkivmusic*

*Listeners who aren't already devoted fans of American composer John Harbison might find themselves converted after hearing this album. His music is utterly gripping, engaging, and accessible. *
*allmusic*


----------



## Oskaar

*Handel / Schoenberg / Spohr / Elgar - Works For String Quartet And Orchestra*

Composer: George Frideric Handel, Arnold Schoenberg, Louis Spohr, Sir Edward Elgar 
Performer: Diane Pascal, Jennifer Orchard, Anna Kruger, Astrid Schween 
Conductor: Jean-Louis LeRoux 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Lark String Quartet, San Francisco Ballet Orchestra









Introduction and Allegro
Edward Elgar 
(12) Concerti grossi, No. 7 in B flat, HWV325
George Frideric Handel 
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Arnold Schoenberg 
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Louis Spohr














Edward Elgar-------George Frideric Handel














Arnold Schoenberg-------Louis Spohr​
Remarcable how these works from different epoces fit together! Very good disc!

*The performances here are quite good; both the quartet and the orchestra sound as committed to Schoenberg as to Handel. Spohr and Elgar benefit from similarly commendable readings. Jean-Louis LeRoux leads the program with an audible understanding of the works not only as concert music but as music for dancing.*
*arkivmusic*


----------



## Jeff W

Huzzah! A bright and sunny morning in Albany!









This set was a bargain bin pickup for me. It doesn't get much play as parts of it are duplicated in the much better RCA box but it does contain a few items not in that set. The disc I listened to had Schubert's 8th, Mendelssohn's 3rd (for the Saturday Symphonies thread) and an orchestration of Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2. Toscanini led the NBC Symphony.

The Schubert was recorded on two different dates in the early 50s and the recording suffers for it as there is a noticeable difference in audio quality between the two movements. The Mendelssohn fares better, being sourced from a 1941 live broadcast. Toscanini takes the symphony at breakneck speed (almost a full 10 minutes shorter than my other recording (Abbado with the LSO) clocking in at a hair under 33 minutes). In my opinion, the speed doesn't help and simply feels rushed. In my opinion, this is a symphony that needs to breathe and not be rushed through.









I've had this laying around for a while and feel ashamed of myself for not listening to it. Johann Sebastian Bach's Mass in B minor. John Eliot Gardiner led the English Baroque Soloists and the Monteverdi Choir and a whole mess of soloists.









Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1 & 2. Alfred Brendel played the solo piano while Bernard Haitink led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Enjoying a new opera a night! I feel as if I've been neglecting the baroque a little bit, shocking, I know! So here's this masterpiece tonight!


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Haydn*: _Symphonies_-- _No. 62 in D major_, _No. 63 in C major_ 'La Roxelane' and _No. 70 in D major_
The Academy of Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood









*Alexander Zemlinsky*: _String Quartets_-- _No. 1 in A major, Op. 4_ and _No. 2, Op. 15_
Escher String Quartet


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Sinfonia a 3 in G Minor, Op.5,No.3

Giorgio Sasso conducting the Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## Pugg

​
My all time favourite!


----------



## Vasks

_I recall another TC poster giving this album a listen recently:_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 62 in E-Flat Major; Piano Sonata No. 61 in D Major (Jenő Jandó).









String Quartet Op. 71 No. 2 in D Major (Kodály Quartet).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Motets.*

After the disappointing encounter with the Hilliard recording, I've pulled this out with new appreciation. This is recorded with a boy choir, and they are spot on. It has just the right amount of energy and precision.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mendelssohn: Symphony Number 3*
Christoph von Dohnanyi & the Wiener Philharmoniker

I had honestly forgotten a) how much I enjoyed this symphony and b) just how much I adore the performances of Mendelssohn's symphonies by Christoph von Dohnanyi & the Wiener Philharmoniker. 

This is why I love the Saturday Symphonies threads so much. Sometimes we don't realise we some take things for granted and in this case, this Symphony in the Saturday Symphony series has highlighted that I have indeed taken Mendelssohn for granted.

I won't be making that mistake again. I'm going to be making time to listen to the whole Symphonic cycle under the baton of Dohnanyi. The quality of the Wiener Philharmoniker truly speaks for itself in these recordings.

I will be listening *Klemperer's Philharmonia* recording later this afternoon.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Ives

String Quartet No. 1 "From the Salvation Army"
Scherzo "Holding Your Own"
String Quartet No. 2

Samuel Barber - String Quartet in B minor, Op.11*

Emerson String Quartet [Deutsche Grammophon, rec. 1992]

Dare I say that by now, this is familiar fare from Ives - fragments of revivalist hyms mix with late romanticism (Quartet #1) or quirky, off-kilter dissonance ('Holding Your Own' and Quartet #2). I've decided that this is a very individualist, 'masculine' sound.

I hadn't heard the outer movements of the Barber string quartet before, but the quartet as a whole is nicely crafted, and quite a polished contrast to the Ives works.


----------



## Oskaar

*Two Roads To Exile / Artists Of The Royal Conservatory*

Composer: Walter Braunfels, Adolf Busch 
Orchestra/Ensemble: ARC Ensemble









Quintet for Strings in F sharp minor, Op. 63 by Walter Braunfels
Sextet for Strings in G major, Op. 40 by Adolf Busch














Walter Braunfels------Adolf Busch​
Very rewarding listening with two works full of challenging but pleasuring details, moments and passages.

*The Busch String Sextet in G major, Op. 40 and the Braunfels String Quintet in F-sharp Minor, Op. 63 are difficult, dense scores redolent of the Romantic era's last flowering. These works demand several hearings in order to get a handle on the twists and turns of musical logic, especially in the Braunfels quintet, which goes the farther of the two in terms of emotional scope, harmonic compass, and color choices. Fortunately, ARC's playing (sans clarinet and piano this time around) is of such a depth, artistry, and discernment that repeated listening is a continual pleasure, especially given the fine acoustics of the RCM's Koerner Hall, which provide both richness of overall sound and pinpoint detail (incidentally, this is the very first CD recorded in the hall).

Violinists Marie Bérard and Benjamin Bowman switch parts for each of the works, with Bérard playing first violin in the Busch and Bowman in first chair for the Braunfels. They both play with a virtuosity of sound that is always at the service of both ensemble and musical argument. Violists Steven Dann and Carolyn Blackwell fill out the middle of the texture with conviction and musicality, and I think their sound may project more live than in recording (if Dann's fine performance sitting on the outside of the group today was any indication). At the foundation of the ensemble are cellists Bryan Epperson and David Hetherington, whose impeccably shaped phrases lend both blending and individuation of sound.

Royal Conservatory President Peter Simon remarked at today's Toronto launch event that the Artists of the Royal Conservatory have never released a CD that hasn't been nominated for a Grammy award. Two Roads to Exile is of a quality that one could imagine the same thing being said on the release of their next recording. The level of musical complexity on these two works combined with the performance's deep commitment requires a concentration of listening above and beyond the call of duty required for most classical releases. My suggestion on the best way to listen to this recording: experience it late at night, free from distraction. Fine speakers or headphones are a must, as well as time for repeated listening.*
*The Collaborative Piano Blog*


----------



## shangoyal

The day you really get a new work for the first time is a special day indeed, especially if it's Beethoven. I have always looked up to the 13th quartet as the greatest, but this one cannot to be too far behind.

Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor*

Lasalle Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Variations and Fugue for Piano in E flat major, Op. 35 "Eroica"
Variations for Piano in F major on an Original Theme, Op. 34
Rondo for piano in C major, Op. 51/1
Rondo for piano in G major, Op. 51/2
Bagatelle for piano in A minor ("Für Elise"), WoO 59 *
Louis Lortie (Piano) [Chandos, 1992]

I rather like Louis Lortie's Beethoven, but I was dismayed on receiving this a few years ago, to discover another hard-edged and over-reverberant recording from Chandos. Which is why I didn't buy the Lortie LvB sonata cycle.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Sun & Schumann*









Wanderer Fantasy









Spring Symphony, first movement









Rhenish Symphony, first movement

Glorious, sunny-day, Southern Californian music if ever there was.


----------



## Mahlerian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I had honestly forgotten a) how much I enjoyed this symphony
> 
> This is why I love the Saturday Symphonies threads so much. Sometimes we don't realise we some take things for granted and in this case, this Symphony in the Saturday Symphony series has highlighted that I have indeed taken Mendelssohn for granted.


My thoughts exactly! I ended up listening through the rest of the disc as well.

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor "Scottish", Midummer Night's Dream Overture and Incidental Music (selections)
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Maag


----------



## Blancrocher

Webern - Concerto for 9 Instruments, op. 24 (Boulez); Mark Applebaum - The Composer's Middle Period, which was commissioned to be performed along with Webern's work; Georg Friedrich Haas - Limited Approximations (Cambreling) and Guitar Quartet (Aleph).


----------



## brotagonist

I am now listening to disc 3:









Bartók : The Wooden Prince
Boulez/NY Phil

The first dance has a section that sounds so overtly Beethovenian that I immediately thought about yesterday's thread about composers trying to live up to the legends. I'm not sure what Bartók might have been saying, but he subsequently went into his own thing after the (near) quote.

This piece hasn't blown my undies off like the Miraculous Mandarin did, but I will revisit it over the course of the weekend. Perhaps I will find more there than meets the ear at first listening.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The 6th. The sound, as so often with these LSO Live Barbican recordings, is a bit dry and it takes a while for the ear to adjust, but the performance is a good one, even if ultimately I hanker after the old Kertesz recording, which I had on LP. Still Davis conducts a warmly lyrical performance, with a lovely Adagio, if not as incisive in the faster movements as some.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 48893
> 
> 
> The 6th. The sound, as so often with these LSO Live Barbican recordings, is a bit dry and it takes a while for the ear to adjust, but the performance is a good one, even if ultimately I hanker after the old Kertesz recording, which I had on LP. Still Davis conducts a warmly lyrical performance, with a lovely Adagio, if not as incisive in the faster movements as some.


Can't wait to get it! Sunny-side-up-Dvorak infectious optimism? Colin Davis?-- oh yes.


----------



## Jos

Kremer and Gawrilow play Shostakowitsch violinsonate op. 134

The short in memoriam for violin and tape by Schnitke is great. In more modern jargon it would be called "looping" I guess.
Very glad I dug this one out of "the crates" after so many years.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## mirepoix

Girlfriend is going clubbing until the early hours, and so as soon as she's out the door I shall be listening to this, drinking that, and eating those:









Verdi: La Traviata - Callas/Kraus/Sereni: Lisbon 1958

I have never heard this before.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Nocturne Op. 37 No. 1 in G minor (Arthur Rubinstein).


----------



## Badinerie

On my sixth lp of the day. Good going even for me. My girls havn't even complained once...something wrong there methinks!
Anyway. The Bohm diggity... love this Schubert 5th first movement is a joy.


----------



## bejart

Francois Rene Gebauer (1773-1845): Wind Quintet No.3 in C Minor

Le Concert Impromptu: Yves Charpentier, flute -- Anne Chamussy, oboe -- Herve Cligniez, clarinet -- Didier Velty, horn -- Christophe Tessier, bassoon


----------



## Oskaar

*Gade: Symphonies, Vol. 2*

Danish National RSO/Christopher Hogwood









Symphony No. 4; 
Symphony No. 7; 
Concert Overture No. 3 in C








Niels W. Gade​
Wonderfull music! Especially symphony no 4 is a gem.

*Others may not be worried by the sound, and the disc can certainly be recommended for the spirited playing of the Danish orchestra and the elegance of Hogwood's direction. Robert Layton*
*Classical-music.com*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The last concert that Wunderlich gave was in Edinburgh just a couple of weeks before he was killed in an accident. Not that there is anything valedictory about this recording. This is a young tenor at the height of his powers, that stunningly beautiful voice now allied to a far greater understanding of the needs of these songs that he had recorded commercially for DG the previous year. An invaluable document.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Staying with song, but with orchestral song. Disc one. Ravel's _Scheherazde_, Chausson's _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_ and Duparc orchestral songs. Barbirolli for the Ravel and Previn for the rest. 10 years separates the performances, but Baker is remarkably consistent, though her French is a little better in the later recordings. I wouldn't prefer her _Scheherazade_ to Crespin's famous recording (though I do actually prefer her recording of the original coupling _Les Nuits d'Ete_), but it's still a wonderful version of this endlessly colourful and fascinating score.

Both the Chausson and the Duparc are excellent, with stunning playing from the LSO under Andre Previn, Baker at her absolute best in Duparc's beautiful, sad _Au pays ou se fait la guerre_.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.91 in E Flat

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Haven't listened to this disc in ages, but this piano playing is just fabulous; mercurial, light and airy, capricious, and with reserves of power when needed. What a tremendous artist she is.


----------



## jdcbr

Have heard "Rheingold" so far- Greer Grimsley is a TERIFFIC Wotan. Stephanie Blythe great as well.


----------



## Itullian

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> Variations and Fugue for Piano in E flat major, Op. 35 "Eroica"
> Variations for Piano in F major on an Original Theme, Op. 34
> Rondo for piano in C major, Op. 51/1
> Rondo for piano in G major, Op. 51/2
> Bagatelle for piano in A minor ("Für Elise"), WoO 59 *
> Louis Lortie (Piano) [Chandos, 1992]
> 
> I rather like Louis Lortie's Beethoven, but I was dismayed on receiving this a few years ago, to discover another hard-edged and over-reverberant recording from Chandos. Which is why I didn't buy the Lortie LvB sonata cycle.


I think the sound on his Beethoven cycle is very good.
So are the performances.imho


----------



## Itullian

Listening to this old friend until my new Klemperer box arrives


----------



## Blancrocher

Gulda playing Bach's WTC, book 2.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 92 "I have surrendered to God's heart and mind"

For Septuagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1725

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Badinerie said:


> Anyway. The Bohm diggity...


Ha! I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that.


----------



## Guest

Grand music-making beautifully captured by the Philips engineers back in 1984.


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> Grand music-making beautifully captured by the Philips engineers back in 1984.


Philips was my favorite label.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Mass in B minor - Karl Richter, cond. (Sept.1969)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Georg Haas string quartet 7 (with electronics): 



 whenever I hear Haas it's always like there's a thousand instruments!

Valentin Silvestrov symphony 7: 



 a beautiful gentle neoromantic symphony, but most definitely not a trivial one! Very friendly, but poignantly so.

Sofia Gubaidulina Fachwerk: 



 continuing with the dark, intense approach to spirituality that Gubaidulina is so good at.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm finishing up with Purcell, having listened with one ear cocked for the last few days, by listening attentively this spin. Opera is not a major interest (I found this used recently for under $5), but I have been familiar with this piece since the '70s. It really is quite nice 









Next, I will listen to this week's symphony:










Mendelssohn : Symphony 3 "Scottish"
Dohnanyi/Wiener Philharmoniker

Since they're on the same (third) disc, I'll listen to Athalia and Symphony 4 "Italian" as well.

This fits with my random listening program, since I already heard discs one and two a few weeks ago


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> Georg Haas string quartet 7 (with electronics):
> 
> 
> 
> whenever I hear Haas it's always like there's a thousand instruments!


Then you definitely must try his "limited approximations", for orchestra and *six* microtonal pianos!


----------



## echo

This lady is going off


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Flute Quintet in D Major, Op.51, No.1

Jean-Pierre Rampal on flute with the Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I spent a good number of hours in my studio drawing today... and listening to some favorite discs:


----------



## brotagonist

I got so engrossed in the new tea I was drinking, that I pretty much missed both Mendelssohn Symphonies 3 and 4. I heard the triumphant Athalia, though :lol: I'm going to give that CD another try tomorrow, but right now I'll listen to Symphony 3 only, in a Klemperer/Philharmonia performance.


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): Piano Sonata in E Flat, Op.3, No.1

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## Weston

*Nielsen: String Quartet in G minor, FS 4, Op. 13*
Oslo Quartet









Just a bit of classical music before I fall over after a long, long day running around with my closest friend. I had trouble mustering the energy for any enthusiasm about this work, but I did notice it has a rousing finale. This recording sounds a little harsh, but that may just be my mood.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

For some riotous fun that will delight, intrigue, and amaze all of us nerds on TC, Luciano Berio's Sinfonia!

I'm serious: this is a crazy good choral symphony that will amaze the pants out of you. Especially if you're a fan of the Mahler 2 scherzo. Then you must listen to it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## SimonNZ

Messiaen's Turangalila-Symphonie - Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 4 / Jascha Horenstein, LPO*
> 
> I've had this Classics for Pleasure LP for a long time. I bought it in Camden Town, London, many years ago when I was a grad student studying in England. The CD version that I'm listening to now came in a recent box set purchase.
> *
> Horenstein's M4 isn't one of his best efforts, imho. *
> 
> Or maybe it's just that Horenstein set the bar so high with his other Mahler recordings that this one doesn't _quite_ reach those heights.


I like it very much, preferring the stern hand that eludes too many conducting this work. Harding's M4 is another I recommend.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> My all time favourite!


I understand Herb was no match for those big hands.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 4, w. Harding (rec.2004); DLVDE, w. Tennstedt (rec.1982 - '84).


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's Trio (1980) - Radcke / Breier / Schloeman


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An all star cast........but tbh I don't know much of Sutherland! Which is especially horrifying seeing that I'm Australian :lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, String Quartet No. 3 in D Major (Cherubini-Quartett).









G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik, Production I - Concerto in A Major for Flute, Violin, Cello, Strings & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

5 Variations in G major, K.501

Martha Argerich & Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## SimonNZ

Darius Milhaud
Concerto For Marimba, Vibraphone and Orchestra
Suite Francaise

Albert Roussel
Petite Suite
Suite in F

Sergiu Celibidache, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

More Karl Bohm. This time in the lovely Mozart Symphony no 39 LP


----------



## Bas

Yesterday (this site was briefly not available):

Johann Sebastian Bach - Schübler Choralen
By Ton Koopman [organ], on Teldec









Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Sonata no. 9 "Kreutzer Sonata"
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi









Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet no in C opus 59 no 3 "Rasumovsky" & String Quartet in Cm# opus 131
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)









Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
By Daniel Barenboim [piano], on EMI









(Beautiful sonata, I am eager to know how Gulda does this, so he is on my program for today)

This morning began with the cantata for the 9th sunday after trinity:

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 105 Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht
By Hana Blažiková [soprano], Damien Guillon [alto], Thomas Hobbs [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe [dir.], on φ


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> I understand Herb was no match for those big hands.


what are they doing in that photo? Looks like the start of a special kind of video ...


----------



## dgee

Fantastic stuff - I'd read about Bussotti's semi-graphic notation but only come across his works in passing - this is just great vocal writing, moving and immediately engaging:









Bussotti also has a great personal story as a genuine arts "man of the world": from violin prodigy to "He staged a high-profile resignation from the Venice Biennale in 1991 by bringing in a famous prostitute to give the keynote speech." WOW


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lush excoticism from the pen of Szymanowski.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 71 No. 3 in E-Flat Major (Kodály Quartet).









This Kodály recording is excellent - the instrumental sound is sharp and thick, with well-defined, driving rhythms and generally joyous playing. Makes me want to purchase their Op. 74 - still need to get that set .


----------



## SimonNZ

Conlon Nancarrow's String Quartet No.1 - Continuum


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to get away with a bit of Opera this morning. See how far I get before I get "The Look". heh!


----------



## ptr

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartoldy* - Symphony No 3 (Scottish) (Philips)









Philharmonia Orchestra u. Wolfgang Sawallisch

A fine performance of this run of the mill symphony... 

Next up:

*Christopher Herrick's Organ Fireworks Vol 14* (Hyperion)









at the manuals of the organ of Melbourne Town Hall

Virtuosic and fun even when the music is bland!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Carl Nielsen
Symphony No.6 'Sinfonia semplice'
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vanska


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn-Bartoldy* - Symphony No 3 (Scottish) (Philips)
> 
> View attachment 48943
> 
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra u. Wolfgang Sawallisch
> 
> A fine performance of this run of the mill symphony...
> 
> Next up:
> 
> *Christopher Herrick's Organ Fireworks Vol 14* (Hyperion)
> 
> View attachment 48945
> 
> 
> at the manuals of the organ of Melbourne Town Hall
> 
> Virtuosic and fun even when the music is bland!
> 
> /ptr


I've got those Organ Fireworks CDs on my wishlist. Have you listened to them all? I've got 2 and 4 so far, both of which are excellent. Which is your favourite in the series. Does the music get blander the further through you go?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> I've got those Organ Fireworks CDs on my wishlist. Have you listened to them all? I've got 2 and 4 so far, both of which are excellent. Which is your favourite in the series. Does the music get blander the further through you go?


Yes I have, have bought most of Herrick's Hyperion releases! As for bland, there are a few pieces on each disc where Herrick's playing and interpretative "genius" do things that aren't really in the music if You see the music sheets... I really think that each disc display music and composers that are very suitable for the organ involved.

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Carl Nielsen
Violin Concerto, Op.33
Vilde Frang, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Eivind Gulberg Jensen


----------



## Pugg

​
So perfect for this time of day.
Reminiscing about my piano lessons


----------



## Jeff W

This week's Symphonycast is a broadcast of another concert from the 2014 BBC Proms.

SIR HARRISON BIRTWISTLE: Night's Black Bird

RAVEL: Concerto for Piano in D, for the Left Hand

MAHLER: Symphony No. 5

BBC Philharmonic
Juanjo Mena - Conductor
Alexandre Tharaud - Piano

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/08/11/


----------



## Oskaar

*Lees, Balada, Zwilich: Concertos / Lorin Maazel, Pittsburgh*

Composer: Benjamin Lees, Leonardo Balada, Ellen Taaffe Zwilich 
Performer: William Caballero, Cynthia Koledo De Almeida, Nancy Goeres 
Conductor: Lorin Maazel 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

View attachment 48948


Benjamin LEES (b.1924) 
Horn Concerto (1991) [24.12] 
Leonardo BALADA (b.1933) 
Music for Oboe and Orchestra: Lament from the Cradle of the Earth (1993) [20.42] 
Ellen Taaffe ZWILICH (b.1939) 
Bassoon Concerto (1993) [16.54] 
William Caballero (horn) 
Cynthia Koledo DeAlmeida (oboe) 
Nancy Goeres (bassoon) 
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/Lorin Maazel














Benjamin LEES------Leonardo BALADA








Ellen Taaffe ZWILICH​
Really spiritually engaging and entertaining music, brilliantly performed and interpretated.

*Three works for solo instruments and orchestra and all dating from the first half of the 1990s.
----
Good notes as usual from New World and high end acoustics. Nothing here seems at all humdrum; no doubt each work was recorded in the wake of concert performances which usually helps. The soloists are easily a match for the many dimensions of each work.

The Lees is one of the finest Horn Concertos I have heard. Seek out this disc and I doubt you will be at all disappointed. *
*Rob Barnett--musicweb-international*


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to the other Olympia release of Fikret Amirov.


















http://www.allmusic.com/album/fikre...d-ovshari-gülistan-bayaty-shiraz-mw0001820478


----------



## ptr

*Gavin Bryars* - Music from the Faeroe Islands: Hövdingar Hittast (GB Recordings)









Rúni Brattaberg, bass; Eivør Pálsdóttir, soprano; Eystanljóð choir & Aldubáran chamber orchestra u. Gavin Bryars & Leif Hansen (9) Ólavur Jakobsen, guitar (9) Agnar Lamhauge, double bass (9)

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

*Poulenc - Concertos for keyboard instruments*

Hansjorg Albrecht (organ), Yaara Tal (piano), Andreas Groethuysen (piano), Peter Kofler (harpsichord) & Babette Haag (percussion, timpani)

Bach Collegium Munchen









Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra

version for two pianos, organ and percussion

Concert champêtre

version for harpsichord, organ and percussion

Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani








Francis Poulenc​
*This disc has given me much pleasure; performances are among the best of a number of comparisons I made, and sonically it is some way in front of most. Never once did I regret the absence of a "real" orchestra in the two piano and harpsichord concertos. Even if you already have versions of the works in your collection, I suggest you give this life-enhancing disc a listen. I have a feeling that Poulenc himself would have been very happy with it.*
*John Miller and SA-CD.net*


----------



## Blancrocher

A "Composer Guestbook" for Kalevi Aho has crept up the board, and I'm using that as an excuse to explore the composer's oeuvre.

I've decided to start with Vanska & co in his "Sonata for Two Accordions."

*p.s.* OK, that was obviously too easy for you, Kalevi--but let's see if you can compose a tuba concerto.


----------



## Weston

I'm going to spend most of the day immersed in music.

*Bach: Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto for violin in G minor, BWV 1056*
Daniel Barenboim / English Chamber Orchestra / Itzhak Perlman and Pinchas Zukerman, violin









Delightful classic performance.

*
Vittorio Rieti: Partita for flute, oboe, string quartet & harpsichord*
Melvin Strauss / Longy Artists Ensemble









Not baroque, but with a deep baroque-like texture and very pleasant for enjoying my coffee while watching the birds frolic in the front yard.

*Telemann: Recorder Suite in A minor*
Richard Edlinger / Capella Istropolitana









I have always loved this suite. I used to have a version with transverse flute which I think was a little more pleasant than the sometimes shrill recorder, but the themes are memorable regardless. It is often a homophonic affair considering the period, but that will lead nicely into the classic period works I may browse next.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1669-1747): Oboe Concerto No.4 in E Minor "La Cetra"

Camerata Bern - Heinz Holliger, oboe









No, this is not the famous one. That's in D Minor. He wrote more than just that one.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Felix Mendelssohn

Symphony No. 3 in A Minor, Op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"
Overture "The Hebrides" ('Fingal's Cave'), Op. 26*

VPO, Christoph von Dohnányi [Decca (LP), rec. 1980]

Effortless-sounding, effervescent performances from the VPO conducted by Dohnányi, and a lovely clean vinyl pressing by Decca. Heartily enjoyed.


----------



## Jeff W

Symphonycast is over... Time to grab something from the collection now... Beethoven's Symphony No. 2 & 5. Bela Drahos leading the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia.


----------



## Jos

J.B. Pommier, 7 toccatas J.S. Bach

In toccatas and cars, 911 remains my favourite 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Vasks

_No, not Vivaldi; it's Viviani_


----------



## Jos

Hindemith and Bartok, violinconcerto's.
David Oistrakh.

Very good sovietrecording , and wonderful cover.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Oskaar

*Haydn: Cello Concertos / Kliegel, Müller-brühl, Cologne Co*

Composer: Franz Joseph Haydn 
Performer: Maria Kliegel 
Conductor: Helmut Müller-Brühl 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cologne Chamber Orchestra









Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Cello Concerto in D major, Hob.VIIb:4

Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1








Franz Joseph Haydn​
In general I must say that Haydn is one of the composers that have impressed me and surprised me the most in my relatively short time discovering classical music.
Its not long time ago since I had pre-thaugts of a self-copying Mozart wannabe. 
I was totaly wrong! His creativity, thoroughness, passion, orginality, melodic brilliance+++ is totaly present in every work I have heard from him.
And a quite special caracteristica in my oppinion: His works gives a waste of room for artists to make their own art in interpretation posibilities that for me is one of the most facinating aspects with classical music; artist meet artist with all the electrifying posibilities that lays in that meeting. And quite different results can be equaly good to me.
--
These cello concertos is amazingly beautiful, and Maria Kliegel gives good, sensitive and personal interpretations. Fine disc!

*"Naxos scores again. The sound here is as good as you will find on the compact disc, even ones that cost triple what this Naxos disc does. The stage detail is superb, as is the perspective and sense of hall space...Go buy this disc."*
*Sensible Sound, August 2002*

*"Maria Kliegel is a fine cellist, with an appealing tone and a strong presence."*
*Duncan Druce
Gramophone, October 2001*

*As you'd expect if you've heard Kliegel already, her account of the well-known D major concerto is a sonorous and lucid one ...what makes this disc especially useful is the unauthenticated D major concerto sandwiched between its regularly performed siblings. It's a delightful work, otherwise unavailable on disc, and very nicely done."*
*Michael Jameson
ClassicsToday.com, August 2001*

*In short, this disc is an absolute winner. *
*Adrian Smith--musicweb-international*


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 14 in E-flat major, K. 449_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Joseph Haydn*: _Symphonies_-- _No. 71 in B-flat major_ and _No. 73 in D major 'La Chasse'_
The Academy of Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood









*Walter Braunfels*: _String Quintet in F major, Op. 63_
Gringolts Quartett w/ David Geringas, cello


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 28 & no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], on Decca









Julius Röntgen - Violin Concerto in Am, Violin Concert in Fm
By Liza Ferschtman [violin], Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, David Porcelijn [dir.], on CPO


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat major, Allegretto, WoO 39 
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E flat major, Allegretto, Hess 48*
Jacqueline Du Pre, Pinchas Zukerman, Daniel Barenboim









A couple of beautiful works often neglected maybe because they are very short single movement works for the "beginner."

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 14 in Eb, K. 449*
Andras Ligeti / Concentus Hungaricus / Jenö Jandó, piano









Very nice gigue at the end of this one. Somehow I never thought of Mozart as writing gigues, jigs or whatever.

*Beethoven: Piano Trio in Eb, Op. 70, No. 2*
Stuttgart Piano Trio









I love the solemn theme of the first movement and it gets a thorough workout. Of course all the themes are lovely. The third movement reminds me of a simple theme Schubert might have used, but then it becomes obvious it is Beethoven when it suddenly veers into an unexpected direction and mood and draws a lot of attention to what it is doing. I think Schubert might have favored more subtlety which is not to say that Schubert is better in any way.

Rumbles of real life thunder in the distance may be coaxing me to move on to the romantic period.


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Bax*: _Cello Sonata in E-flat major_
Paul Watkins, cello
Huw Watkins, piano


----------



## sdtom

http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/08/16/symphony-no-1fibich/

My third and final review of the Fibich material until volume 4 comes out.
Tom


----------



## Jos

Shostakovich
Violin concerto 1 David Oistrakh. New Philharmonia Orchestra, Maxim Shostakovich
Cello concerto 1 Paul Tortelier. Bournemouth Symph. Orchestra, Paavo Berglund

From teenage years the first part of the violinconcerto (nocturne) and the third, the passacaglia, moves me to tears, well almost . I also remember buying this album in my formative years at a tearinducing price, but very glad I did. What a recording, what great music !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Weston

*Mozart: Symphony No. 22 in C, K. 162
Mozart: Symphony No. 23 in D, K. 181
Mozart: Symphony No. 24 in Bb, K. 182*
Barry Wordsworth / Capella Istropolitana









I do not have this entire boxed set, I just download bits and pieces to round out my Mozart symphonies. But then I abandoned the idea when I discovered I like bigger orchestral forces for Mozart, however unHIP that may be.

No. 22 seems to be from a simpler time than the later symphonies as it embraces the "let's drop the theme down a whole step a few times" school of modulation. But of course that works just fine.

The other two symphonies remind me more of how I expect Mozart to sound.

Now I really am through with the classic period for a time.


----------



## jim prideaux

while contemplating ordering the new Belohlavek and Czech Phil complete Dvorak symphonies I am curremtly listening to an 'old favourite'-the Lindsays and Peter Frankl performing the Dvorak and Martinu Piano Quintets


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D. 537; Piano Sonata No. 13 in A Major, D. 664
(Eldar Nebolsin).









I really like Nebolsin's playing - a light, agile and sparkling touch. Fits Schubert's sonatas wonderfully, imo.

No. 13: The melody in the Andante reminds me of the Beatles' 'Yesterday' somehow; I wonder if they lifted that or if it was a coincidence. An excellent movement - one of the best slow movements I've heard from Schubert so far. Very personal and expressive.


----------



## Cosmos

This charming two piano fantasy off of Mozart's Cosi fan Tutte


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*, _Symphony n°4_
John Eliott Gardiner, Orchestre Romantique et Révolutionnaire








*Brahms*, _Symphony n°2_
Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker








*Mahler*, _Das Lied von der Erde_
Guiseppe Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden, Iris Vermillon, Keith Lewis


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert

Octet in F, D.803*
Berliner Oktett [Philips, rec. 1975]

*Nielsen

Symphony No. 1, FS 16
Symphony No. 6, FS 116*
Blomstedt, SF Symphony [Decca, rec. 1988]

I needed to do some work this afternoon so I have to admit I used these two discs as musical wallpaper as I wrote an internal job application and updated my C.V. So I needed familiar, and not too unorthodox, works. These three have been great (half) listening!


----------



## Giordano

JS Bach (arr. Brüggen) Cellosuite nr 1 (Frans Brüggen)


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich: Symphony No 8 / Jansons, Pittsburgh So*

Composer: Dmitri Shostakovich 
Performer: Harold Smoliar 
Conductor: Mariss Jansons 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra









Symphony no 8 in C minor, Op. 65 by Dmitri Shostakovich








Dmitri Shostakovich​
Mariss Jansons has qualities that I rarely find at any composer, living or dead. Dont ask me to explain to much, I struggle with words, but it has something to do with spirituality, intence precence, stone-strong personality without too much arrogance and other difficulties, and most of all very successfull results, at most, that witness a great knowledge and theoretical as well as emotional understanding of every single aspect of the composer, the work, and the art.

*We have as a bonus, a portion of the rehearsal of the symphony, where Jansons covers the background to the symphony and how to relate to it in this modern era. (Did I detect the spark in the rehearsal which I felt was slightly missing from the finished product?). Maybe there was a bit of caution because of the recording. Still no matter, it is insignificant and I suggest if you want more symphonies from this conductor, support this recording and show EMI just what they are missing. There are six to go to make a complete cycle, and of all the conductors around today who could make a highly competitive cycle, Jansons is the one. No matter if it is split between orchestras so far there has not been a bad one in all of the issues released so far.*
*John Phillips--musicweb-international *


----------



## Orfeo

*Eduard Tubin *
Suite on Estonian Shepherd Melodies for pianoforte.
Piano Sonata no. II.
-Vardo Rumessen, pianist.


----------



## drpraetorus

Dvorak Serenade for strings, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## bejart

Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Sinfonis in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> talking of Myung Whun Chung-his recording of Dvorak 3rd/7th (DG) is both expensive and the recipient of some very positive reviews-anyone heard it?-any comments?


I have that recording, which was not easy to obtain. But I for one do like it very much. Chung springs plenty of life into the Third Symphony (esp. the finale) and his treatment of the Seventh is very good. Somehow I find Kerterz more gripping in his dramatic thrust in the Seventh's first movement. But Chung's album is very satisfactory, esp. given how well the Vienna PO plays for him. The recording could use a bit more atmosphere I feel. But it's worth it in the final analysis.


----------



## Jos

Prokofiev concludes my sunday listeningsessions with both his violinconcerto's.

Jean-Pierre Wallez on violin
Orchestre National de France, Yuri Ahronovitch conducting.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Ives - Complete Songs Volume 4* (1913 - 30)
Performers as per CD cover
[Albany Music, 1995]

Another great disc of Ives songs, almost all from later in his career (in fact, mostly from 1920-1). Sounds like no-on else on earth, for the most part. This has been a very rewarding collection.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ancerl & co in Martinu's "Frescoes of Piero della Francesca"; Vanska & co in Aho's Symphony #1, "Silence," and Violin Concerto.


----------



## JACE

NP:










Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19 (D.958) & 20 (D.959) / Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Tristan

*Dvořák* - Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104 (Rostropovich)









This is the recording of Dvořák's Cello Concerto, as far as I'm concerned. And I can't believe I didn't own this CD until a few days ago -_-


----------



## Haydn man

Have always enjoyed Karajan's Brahms
Tonight I am listening to the 3rd Symphony


----------



## Cosmos

Today's very grey, so listened to Adam's "Dr. Atomic" Symphony









Kinda a downer, so I then put on Harmonielehre


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bartok*: Piano Concerti, w. Anda/Fricsay (rec.1959 - '60); String Quartets, w. ABQ (rec.1984 - '86).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Archduke Trio.*

I generally don't like the thin sound of fortepianos, and I'm continually having to remind myself that these three period-instrument performers don't have head colds, even though on first blush that's what it sounds like, putting all prejudice aside (you know, the old "it's not you, it's me" excuse), there are moments which are magical even to me as the three instruments throw delicate pieces of the melodies amongst themselves.

(I hope I'm not stepping on any toes here. I'm really trying to get into this. Maybe one day it will click.)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Cassation in G Major, KV 63

Florian Heyerick leading the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim


----------



## KenOC

Delalande, Symphonies for the King's Supper. About five hours of music. Must have been quite the feast! :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major (with Blumine)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Jurowski


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 93 "If you but permit God to prevail"

For the 5th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1991)

and

John Eliot Gardiner, cond. (2000)


----------



## Oskaar

*Berg, Britten: Violin Concertos / Hope, Watkins, Bbc So*

Composer: Alban Berg, Benjamin Britten 
Performer: Daniel Hope 
Conductor: Paul Watkins 
Orchestra/Ensemble: BBC Symphony Orchestra









Alban BERG (1885-1935) 
Violin Concerto (ed. Jarman) (1935) [29'11]. 
Benjamin BRITTEN (1913-1976) 
Violin Concerto, Op. 15 (1938/9) [35'47].














Alban BERG------Benjamin BRITTEN​
The Berg concerto I must relisten to, but the Britten was an immidiate success to my ears.

*Daniel Hope may not be the most individual among younger violinists. But of him it can be said without exaggeration that he communicates the kind of dramatic power that only the greatest violinists of the preceding era, notably Heifetz and Oistrakh, could generate at peak moments. Hope fries the ammeter's circuitry throughout these two concertos: more than an hour of taut emotional tension. What he's committed to disc supersedes others I've heard as a most visceral and deeply affecting recording of Berg's Concerto; and that work is coupled with a performance of Britten's that transmits its raw kinetic power. Strongly recommended.*
*Robert Maxham, FANFARE*

*Recommended with enthusiasm. Hope's youthful fervour coupled with an enquiring mind and a clear affinity for the music of these two composers is an involving mix.*
*Colin Clarke---musicweb-international*

*Daniel Hope is being talked of in some circles as the most important British string player since Jacqueline du Pré; this release showcases his astonishing skill. The Berg Concerto is a newly corrected version; it was written for the death of an 18-year-old girl and is suitably anguished. Berg took opium, hid secret messages - often to his lovers - in his music, and on this evidence was an intense, brilliant but tortured soul. The Britten concerto, one of his masterpieces, is also a challenging work but in comparison lush, lyrical, romantic and uplifting.*
*Peter Culshaw---The Observer*

*Daniel Hope is not only a violinist of superb accomplishment but is prepared to enter territories where I might sometimes fear to tread.*
*Robert Anderson--cd spotlight*

*Daniel Hope is a bit of a madman, playing with so much expressivity, so much intensity, so much rapture that at times the music gives way beneath him. But Watkins' and the BBC stay with him all the way from inferno to paradise and their performance together is wholly unified in conception and execution. Warner's sound is warm and immediate.*
*allmusic*


----------



## Blancrocher

Vanska & co. in Aho's 2nd and 7th symphonies.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulonge, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-17990): Violin Concerto in A Major, G 039

Orchestre Les Archets de Paris -- Bertrand Cervera, violin


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Great Conductors of the 20th Century: Hermann Scherchen*

Disc 1 - Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, 8th Symphony; Stravinsky: Firebird (suite); Schoenberg: Suite in the Old Style; Orff: Entrada


----------



## echo

Glinka - damn it --- searching everywhere for one of his works --- it wasn't like this piece - it was very simple but had some subtle snazz going on


----------



## Schubussy

Alan Hovhaness - Symphony No.22 'City of Light'


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## JACE

NP more Scherchen:










*J.S. Bach: The Art of the Fugue / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra*


----------



## Alfacharger

Raff's mega symphony for this evening.


----------



## Guest

It would be hard to imagine better performances or sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Glazunov's Symphony No.1 - Alexander Anissimov, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Archduke Trio.*
> 
> I generally don't like the thin sound of fortepianos, and I'm continually having to remind myself that these three period-instrument performers don't have head colds, even though on first blush that's what it sounds like, putting all prejudice aside (you know, the old "it's not you, it's me" excuse), there are moments which are magical even to me as the three instruments throw delicate pieces of the melodies amongst themselves.
> 
> (I hope I'm not stepping on any toes here. I'm really trying to get into this. Maybe one day it will click.)


Skip it, and put on Istomin, Stern, Rose.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great Conductors of the 20th Century: Hermann Scherchen*
> 
> Disc 1 - Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, 8th Symphony; Stravinsky: Firebird (suite); Schoenberg: Suite in the Old Style; Orff: Entrada


That 8th is so fine.:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I have pretty much finished with Mendelssohn's Symphony 3 (and 4). I admit that my head was just not into it today, but I might give it one last spin this evening, to see if I can't get a good glow from it yet. The sun came out, so I didn't listen to much else until the supper hour.

Baroque always seems like _Tafelmusik_ to me, likely because I used to use Telemann's music of the same name for this purpose. Today, it was Handel's Concerti Grossi Op 6: Nos. 1-4 (Pinnock/London Concert).









They sound a bit Italian to me (although I cannot define the reason for my feeling). I read that Handel really was trying to sound Italian when he wrote them, as he had fallen under Corelli's spell... and in listening to these works, I have fallen under Handel's spell


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Skip it, and put on Istomin, Stern, Rose.


That's SO last century...

Actually Manxfeeder's performance is quite fine, to my ears.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Skip it, and put on Istomin, Stern, Rose.


Unfortunately for me, that's the recording I'm used to. It's a hard one to step away from.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> That's SO last century...
> 
> Actually Manxfeeder's performance is quite fine, to my ears.


Viva last century.


----------



## echo




----------



## Weston

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9 in D*
Sir John Barbirolli / Berliner Philharmoniker (1964)









Other than to say at the moment this feels like the greatest work I've ever heard, I really don't feel up to writing anything about this. It is that debilitating.

Tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Skip it, and put on Istomin, Stern, Rose.


Or the Borodin Trio.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Major, KV 331

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't leave it. I had to give Mendelssohn's Symphony 3 (and later tonight, 4) another try.

The living room floor has an amazing effect on music, so I listened to the first movement while on the floor. I followed all of the swirling and chops and then... I had a momentary flash of Debussy's La Mer! Suddenly it had clicked: the swirling seasickness represents the wind and the waves, followed by the crashing of the surf against the cliffs of Scotland. Yes, I really do like that first movement! The second movement is dancelike and seems to use folk melodies: likely just a little breather.

And I'm back to the floor  to hear the rest of it...


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Or the Borodin Trio.


A good one. Or the Beaux Arts, my long-time go-to trio for Beethoven. Their box is about $20 new, third party.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pia...08334265&sr=1-1&keywords=beaux+arts+beethoven


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Segerstam's Ondine Sibelius endeavor has the most ravashingly-beautiful Sibelius Seventh I've ever heard. The last five minutes or so of the symphony is supremely touching; absolutely sublime in every way; great sounding recording as well.









Stokowski's fifties Sibelius First has the most monumental treatment of the horn fanfares I've ever heard in the first movement. The blending and the upward sweep of the strings is exhilarating. The sound is unfortunately on the austere side; but his heroic reading of that first movement is _sans pareil_ in my book.









Svetlanov's digital nineties Rachmaninov's Second Symphony (originally issued on Canyon Classics; and for the longest time only available as a Japanese import; at least in the States) is my all-time, Best-In-Show winner for sound quality, reading, and orchestral response. His treatment of the third movement alone is one of the most beautifully-executed performances I've heard in all of Rachmaninov. And the ending of the last movement?-- it goes from pure joy to noble exaltation with an ending which is more like Mahler or Strauss than Rachmaninov. Absolute _sine qua non _cd for everyone who loves bigger-than-life Rachmaninov.


----------



## SimonNZ

Glazunov's Symphony No.2 - Alexander Anissimov, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

It's like I heard them for the first time. I took Mendelssohn's Scotland Symphony more literally than I did his Italian Symphony. With the Scotland, I continued on with the third movement: it might be somewhat bold and valiant; and the final movement was back to the waves of the first, at least in part.

The Italian begins with the beautiful first movement that everyone must know, whether they know it or not. The second movement has a striding rhythm in the background, with particularly beautiful flourishes in the foreground. This reminded me a lot of something Shostakovich had also done in some piece I can't presently name. Did he get the striding from Mendelssohn? Tchaikovsky, too, came to mind, since this movement has such profound beauty. Could he have been influenced by Mendelssohn? I couldn't associate the final two movements with anything in particular that might relate to Italy, or was there a hint of militarism in the third? The Scotland Symphony, however, really does appear to describe Scotland in some amorphous way.

Yes, I did manage to _really_ listen, after all  What a surprise it turned out to be, too, as I had never held Mendelssohn in the highest regard. I had considered him a secondary composer. These really are two very fine symphonies.


----------



## Giordano

Sigiswald Kuijken, violoncello da spalla
Unaccompanied Cello Suites J.S. Bach


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Archduke Trio.*
> 
> I generally don't like the thin sound of fortepianos, and I'm continually having to remind myself that these three period-instrument performers don't have head colds, even though on first blush that's what it sounds like, putting all prejudice aside (you know, the old "it's not you, it's me" excuse), there are moments which are magical even to me as the three instruments throw delicate pieces of the melodies amongst themselves.
> 
> (I hope I'm not stepping on any toes here. I'm really trying to get into this. Maybe one day it will click.)


Thanks, that's me duly warned!

On another subject - could I make another plea that people try to remember not to embed videos in this thread (there's another thread devoted to 'Current |listening with You Tube videos', or a similar title). At busy times I can't get the page to load if it's got stuff embedded.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two of Mozart's greatest piano concertos in perennially stylish performances by Perahia and the ECO.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Solo Cantatas BWV 52 Falsche Welt, dir trau ich nicht (s) BWV 82 Ich habe genung (b) BWV 55 Ich armer mensch, ich Sündenknecht (t) BWV 58  Ach Gott, wie manches Herzelied  (b)
By Carolyn Sampson [soprano], Peter Kooij [bass], Gerd Türk [tenor], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin concertos BWV 1041, 1042, double violin concertos BWV 1043, 1060
By Richard Egarr [violin], Rachel Podger [violin], The Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## SimonNZ

Dutilleux - Trois Strophes Sur Le Nom De Sacher
Henze - Serenade
Crumb - Sonata
Ligeti - Sonata
Bacri - Suite No.4

Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello


----------



## Ingélou

Jan Dismas Zelenka Sonatas for 2 Oboes, Bassoon and B.C. 
* Dear Mr Zelenka, I cry you mercy - I once on a thread suggested that you wrote wallpaper music, bland and nondescript and going on for hours. I should have said that you are gracious, warm and charming, and your melodies fill me with mellowness on a Monday morning. Hoping this makes reparation & gives you satisfaction. Cordially yours, Mollie x*


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Gulliver Suite for Two Violins

Andrew Manze and Caroline Golding, violins


----------



## Pugg

​
I do love Troyanos so much here , only wished that Kraus was somewhat younger 
But very stylish tough .


----------



## jim prideaux

repeated listening over the past few days to Alwyns 1st symphony has proved increasingly enjoyable and revealing-what a great piece of music,admirers of Walton and others (I might include Barber) from the mid 20th century would I feel find this work rewarding-as for me-amazon 2nd hand for more!!!!

the second movement is quite simply marvellous!


----------



## Blancrocher

Nielsen: Symphony 3 (Blomstedt); Aho: Clarinet Quintet & Clarinet Trio (Osmo Vänskä on clarinet--didn't know he played, btw)


----------



## JACE

*The 1950s Haydn Symphonies Recordings / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna SO*
Disc 2 - Symphonies No. 49, 55, 80, 88


----------



## Sonata

My most frequent composers recently: Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Faure, and R. Strauss.

*Mendelssohn* I've been working through my sacred works boxed set. I have two of eight discs left in this my second listen through. I'll be listening to songs without words and symphonies next.

*Brahms*: I'm in the process of my listening project in opus order. I was up to opus 13, but I'm starting from scratch, I've been hunting through my ipod for each opus and that's tedious, so I'm making an appropriately ordered playlist.

*Dvorak*: I'm listening to my iPod in alphabetical album order amongst other listening projects. So I'm into a pile of Dvorak and I went far too long without listening to this fine composer! Symphonies 5&6, Hero's Song, Sherzo, String Quartets 11 & 12, and all of the concertos. And plenty more Dvorak to go  IMHO Symphony #5 is very underrated!

*Faure*: My Faure complete edition arrived in the mail on Saturday! I spent that afternoon uploading to my iPod, though I listen to the discs themselves too. I know very little Faure, but he seemed right up my alley from what I'd heard by him, and 34 dollars wasn't bad at all for a 19 disc set. So far I've played the Nocturnes and love them! I have started on a disc of melodies as well, but listened in the car and I think at-home or headphone listening is preferable for these pieces. I really look forward to the rest of this set!

*R. Strauss*: I'm becoming a very big fan of this fine composer!!!! He may well be a top-ten composer for me now. I obtained three boxed sets of his work for my birthday in April : Chamber & piano music, complete orchestral music, and a ten-opera set. (As well as a seperate Arabella recording, the Four Last Songs, one disc of orchestral lieder with Diane Damrau, and one disc of Kaufmann singing piano accompanied lieder. I am truly enjoying steeping myself in his works! He will continue to be in very heavy rotation for at least another month

Oh, and I'm not listening as heavily to him, but I'm going to get in more *Debussy* listening soon. He's one I have to be in the right sort of mood for and I am in the mood for him now, so this will help me get to know him better.


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Haydn*: _Symphonies_-- _No. 74 in E-flat major_ and _No. 75 in D major_
The Academy of Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood









*Edward Elgar*: _String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83_
Goldner String Quartet









*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No 12 in A major, K. 414_
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists/John Eliot Gardiner









*Gabriel Pierné*: _Trois pieces en trio_ (1938)
Luxembourg Philharmonic Soloists


----------



## Vasks

*Bortnyansky - Overture to "Alcide" (Chamber Ensemble of the Moscow Philharmonic/MCA)
Scriabin - Nine Mazurkas, Op. 25 (Le Van/Music & Arts)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #11 (Eder/Naxos)*


----------



## omega

Quite a long programme for today...
Contemporary music only!

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
_Flute Concerto "Dances with the Winds"_
Flute: Patrick Gallois | Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leif Segerstam
_Cantus arcticus_
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leif Segerstam














*György Ligeti*, _Lux aeterna_
Daniel Reuss conducting the Cappella Amsterdam








*Esa-Pekka Salonen*, _Wing on Wing_
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by the composer | Anu and Piia Komsi | Frank Gehry








*Witold Lutosławski*, _Symphony n°4_
Los Angeles Philharmonic conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen








It was my very first encounter with Rautavaara, and I am enthralled...


----------



## jim prideaux

SONATA-earlier post contained the following,

'*Dvorak*: I'm listening to my iPod in alphabetical album order amongst other listening projects. So I'm into a pile of Dvorak and I went far too long without listening to this fine composer! Symphonies 5&6, Hero's Song, Sherzo, String Quartets 11 & 12, and all of the concertos. And plenty more Dvorak to go  IMHO Symphony #5 is very underrated!'

can only agree with equal enthusiasm-not only the 5th but also the 6th and 7th and I personally find it disconcerting that any comments regarding the 3rd focus primarily on the apparently obvious influence of Wagner-this is to ignore the impressive nature of the work,funnily enough the work that brought Dvorak to the attention of Brahms-can I just rpeat what I have posted endless times -the slow movement of the 3rd is superb!........oh and another thing-why is the piano concerto so readily dismissed by many?


----------



## realdealblues

*Tchaikovsky:* 
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"

*Stravinsky:*
Pulcinella Suite (1949)

View attachment 49050


View attachment 49049


Gunter Wand/NDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## csacks

Beethoven´s Piano Trios. 
Trio Elegiáque. The "Archduke", Opus 97 just now. Strong enough to start a full new week


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony #2 in B-flat










*Bruckner*: Symphony #7 in E


----------



## Badinerie

Rudolf Kempe, Richard Strauss, Alpine Symphony, Extra Cowbells...









Ol' Carlo Bergonzi Laaavly!


----------



## Oskaar

I take a pause from my random listening ( it is not random, it is a vast list filtered from other lists that I have collected, exploring classical music from many angels like composer, artists, labels, and much more (I store these lists outside spotify like links that open in the application. Otherwise spotify and computer would have crashed) and play the filtered list on random, and skip until I find something that atracts my attention there and then. Then I always find somthing to listen to that suits my mood and taste there and then. And it is often music from composers that are new to me. It is not to try to appear sofisticated or something, it is just that I find it good in the moment 

But as I said, I take a pause, and stop up with Dvorak. He is one of the finest composers I can think about, and is for me the composer who almost always reflects great portions of *sunshine* in his music!

*DVORAK, A.: String Quartets, Vol. 1 - Nos. 9, 10, 12 / Bagatelles / Echo of Songs (Vogler String Quartet)*

Composer: Antonín Dvorák 
Performer: Oliver Triendl 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vogler String Quartet









String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'

Cypresses for string quartet, B152

Bagatelles, Op. 47

with Oliver Triendl (harmonium)

String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 (B.75)

String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51 (B92)








Antonín Dvorák​
Have listend to disk 1, and this issue appear to me as really a treasure chest with outstanding chamber work, performed with skills, passion and entusiasm, with first class ingeneering work and sound.

*"As with the other quartets in the double pack, the American is played with what sounds like spontaneous engagement...Think in terms of Kubelik's recordings of the Dvorak Symphonies, that same attention to inner voices and plenty of amiable interplay between instruments...It's an auspicious start to what promises to be a rewarding series, with Op. 34, a litmus test for any quartet in Dvorak, enjoying one of its best-ever recorded performances."*
*grammophone*

*"Wonderfully lyrical and inventive music, much of it still underrated - though not by the Vogler Quartet who bring affection and insight to these readings."*
*bbc music magazine*

* This is an outstanding first volume in what promises to be one of the more desirable collections of Dvorák's complete works for string quartet. It comes highly recommended.*
*FANFARE: Jerry Dubins *

*The sound, from Berlin's Siemensvilla studio, is actually perfectly clear, and this is a very strong double album that will give those of Dvorák plenty of pleasurable listening.*
*allmusic*


----------



## millionrainbows

Ah, yes, a little geigermusic...parts of this sound like jazz. I had no idea that Gidon Kremer was such a facile improvisor.


----------



## rrudolph

Fasch: Ouverture Grosso in D Major/Concerto in B Flat Major/Concerto in D Major/Andante in D Major








Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos #1, #5, #13, #17, #19, #26








Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6 #5, #6, #7, #8








Bach:Concerto in D minor for two violins BWV 1043/Concerto in A minor for violin BWV 1041/Concerto in E Major for violin BWV 1042/Concerto in D minor for two violins BWV 1060


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler 4 - Harding; Mahler 5 - Chailly


----------



## hpowders

W. A. Mozart, Complete Keyboard Concertos
Malcolm Bilson, Fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner
English Baroque Soloists

One of the two great fortepiano sets of the Mozart keyboard concertos.
Highly recommended!


----------



## Alypius

I try to space out my new purchases. I purchase at most a single CD in a given week since I need a week to listen to it again and again to savor it and really absorb what the composer (or, if a familiar work, what the performer) is doing. Well, then, there are days like today when various orders all swarm in at the same time, even when I bought them at different times from different sellers. Well, two arrived today that had sparked my beginning of the thread http://www.talkclassical.com/33696-praise-fortepiano.html (where there have been all sorts of helpful recommendations and commetns).

So leading off the new arrivals:

Ronald Brautigam / Die Kölner Akademie / Michael Alexander Willems
_Mozart: Piano Concertos nos. 24 in C minor & 25 in C major_ (BIS, 2011)










Ronald Brautigam / Die Kölner Akademie / Michael Alexander Willems
_Mozart: Piano Concertos nos. 20 in D minor & 27 in B flat major_ (BIS, 2013)










First impression: Really, quite dazzling. Brautigam's playing gives these familiar works a freshness that is invigorating. The fortepiano he plays is really striking. From Raymond Tuttle's review in _Fanfare_:



> "A word about instrumentation. Brautigam plays a very recent (2011) copy by Paul McNulty of a Walter & Sohn fortepiano dating from circa 1802. In his interesting Fanfare interview, ... Brautigam ... expresses his preference for playing newly-minted fortepianos which, to him, have a "freshness" which is preferable to that of restored instruments now two centuries old ... I was taken with the sound of Brautigam's McNulty fortepiano, which really does sparkle here. The sound of the period instrument orchestra possesses all the same virtues as that of the fortepiano: old-style timbres, but "fresh" and absolutely un-creaky. It's a small ensemble: Twenty-four players are listed, and the strings are 4:4:2:2:2. The balance between the fortepiano and the orchestra is well nigh ideal."


Tonight, I'll play some of the others, namely, new Takemitsu arrivals.


----------



## Alypius

omega said:


> Quite a long programme for today...
> Contemporary music only!
> 
> *Einojuhani Rautavaara*
> _Flute Concerto "Dances with the Winds"_
> Flute: Patrick Gallois | Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leif Segerstam
> _Cantus arcticus_
> Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leif Segerstam
> View attachment 49044
> View attachment 49045
> 
> 
> It was my very first encounter with Rautavaara, and I am enthralled...


Rautavaara is a personal favorite. If you're looking for where to go next, check out _Symphony no. 7 ("Angel of Light")_. I should add that Ondine has boxed up his complete symphonies at a rock-bottom price, his concertos as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pletnev_ a la_ Argerich.


----------



## Oskaar

*DVORAK: String Quintets Opp. 1 and 97*

Composer: Antonín Dvorák 
Performer: Ladislav Kyselak 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vlach String Quartet Prague









String Quintet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 1

String Quintet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'American'








Antonín Dvorák​
Its a great pleasure to listen to such perfect, floverish and uplifting music, her wonderfully performed. I knew the third was good, but the first is a pleasent surprise.

*An intelligent coupling by the Vlach of the earliest Quintet, coupled with one of the most masterly of all his chamber works, the E flat, Op. 97. No need to worry about this performance or recording, for both are excellent and…none is priced so competitively.*
*Penguin Guide, January 2009*

*"The Vlach Quartet Prague offers splendid Dvorak readings of the two string quintets. The performances are sprightly spring, beautifully nuanced, warm and tender."*
*Turok's Choice, December 2001*

*"This finely recorded disc goes to the top of the list for Op. 97 and, obviously, for Op. 1 it would be recommended even at full price. It is an outstanding bargain."*
*American Record Guide, October 2001*

*The Talich Quartet pairs two masterpieces composed back-to-back during Dvorák's 1893 sojurn in Iowa. Their readings bristle with life, tempos are marginally faster than usual, and ensemble is razor-sharp, rhythmically buoyant, and richly detailed.*
*quatourtalich*


----------



## brotagonist

Alypius said:


> I purchase at most a single CD in a given week since I need a week to listen to it again and again to savor it and really absorb what the composer... is doing.


That was my plan, too :lol: Somehow, ideas seem to hit me in bursts of about a dozen, which is why I presently have about a half dozen unplayed albums and three still in transit. The average, though, really has been about one a week.

I've been perusing this one for the last few days and intend to wind it up today, with a more absorbed listening, likely this evening. It's too beautiful outside for sitting in the house: maybe the motorbike is calling? 









Grieg : Symphony, In Autumn, Old Norwegian Melody, Funeral March
Järvi/Gothenburg

It is unlikely that I would have ever ordered this one, but it was at a local shop for about $5 last week. I'd been thinking about Grieg these last few months, since he is "widely considered one of the leading Romantic era composers" (Wikipedia). About all I ever hear of or by him are the Peer Gynt Suites and his Piano Concerto. I picked up a copy of a disc with exactly those works a few months ago and thought that Grieg really does deserve some more attention... and then I spotted this.

I had my reservations about the Symphony, since it is an early work, composed at age 20, and the composer never returned to the symphony medium. He also refused to have it performed, presumably because it bears unmistakable hallmarks of his composition training in Germany (but he thought highly enough of the music, that he transcribed the middle two movements for piano duet). He had become a Norwegian nationalist and wanted to write Norwegian music. I find it very enjoyable, exactly because of its Germanic roots.

The next piece, In Autumn, dates a few years later and is a fine symphonic poem. For me, aside from the Symphony, the main work on the disc is a later one, entitled Old Norwegian Melody with Variations. It has a Russian sound, but the original melody is a Norwegian folk tune. The Funeral March was composed around the time of the Symphony for a departed friend.


----------



## realdealblues

My first time hearing this one:

Bartok: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60

View attachment 49072


Pierre Boulez/New York Philharmonic

As I've said many times before, I've had a real hard time enjoying what I've heard so far from Bartok. This particular work though was kind of interesting. Reminded me of something in between Debussy and maybe Wagner in spots. Might have to give it another listen again in the near future.


----------



## Itullian

Mozart with warmth and soul.
Exquisite.


----------



## JACE

Using Spotify, I'm listening to various recordings of Scriabin's Piano Sonata No. 3.

So far, I've heard:
















Vladimir Sofronitsky / Alexander Melnikov
















Dmitri Alexeev / John Ogdon

Queued up for later: Hamelin, Ashkenazy, Taub

A wonderful work. And interesting to hear it from the different "angles" each interpreter chooses.


----------



## julianoq

Sunny day, listening to some Tchaikovsky. Attended a concert of the 5th symphony played by Alsop and the SPSO on saturday and it was quite good, and it made me come back to this overplayed record in my collection.

Now listening to the 6th. I really like the tempo that Gergiev uses on the second movement, most conductors seems to interpret 'Allegro con grazia' as 'Adagio' for some reason.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Abbado









Wagner: Meistersinger Overture
Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak & Suk: Violin & Piano*

Composer: Antonín Dvorák, Josef Suk 
Performer: Antje Weithaas, Silke Avenhaus









Dvorak:	
Violin Sonata in F major, Op. 57 (B 106)

Ballad in D minor B139 (Op 15 No. 1)

Sonatina for violin and piano in G major, Op. 100

Capriccio for violin & piano, B81

Suk:	
Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17

Balada














Antonín Dvorák------Josef Suk​
Just amazing record where I specially want to point on Suks lovely Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17 and Antje Weithaas gentle and heartfull violin, but everything is great.

*The duo effortlessly brings life and vitality to these infrequently played works, making listeners immediately take notice and wonder why they're not played more often. The only possible detractor from the album is Avi's recorded sound, which is present in Weithaas' forte playing in the violin's upper register is shrill and grating.*
*allmusic*

*"Antje Weithaas and Sikle Avenhaus make a real duo partnership. It's obvious that they've worked in a detailed way at these performances but it's their awareness and responsiveness that's most striking...It's a truly distinguished recital - thoroughly recommended."*
*grammophone*


----------



## Vasks

realdealblues said:


> My first time hearing this one: Bartok: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
> 
> As I've said many times before, I've had a real hard time enjoying what I've heard so far from Bartok.


There has always been a number of like-minded listeners. Early and late Bartok are best for those having a hard time.



realdealblues said:


> This particular work though was kind of interesting. Reminded me of something in between Debussy and maybe Wagner in spots.


Your impression of a mix of Debussy and Wagner is pretty accurate. Although less Wagner, more Debussy for me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Continuing with my 'Charles Ives' period:

*Charles Ives - Symphony No. 2
Elliott Carter - Instances
George Gershwin - An American in Paris* 
Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony Orchestra [Seattle Symphony Media, rec. 2014]

Ives 2nd symphony is given a lush, sweeping rendition here by the excellent Seattle SO, who go on to nail the extremely dense Carter 'Instances'. The Gershwin is darkly sensual and properly 'blue' in the right places. This is the best rendition I've heard - wonderful stuff.



> The album is unorthodox in both content and execution. Although all are American composers of the 20th century, not everyone would put Charles Ives, Elliott Carter, and George Gershwin together on a single program: Gershwin and Carter perhaps represent the two opposite poles of American music. [...]
> 
> Morlot gives Gershwin's An American in Paris a brisk, angular reading that makes it into an unlikely but successful counterpart to Carter's rhythmic manipulations in Instances. The overall product... is highly listenable and well recorded, and the program just might make some converts in the middle ground from either extreme.
> James Mannheim, AllMusic


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 7
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Abbado


Mahlerian, I've always heard good things about Abbado's CSO M7. But I've never heard it. What do you think of it?


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> Mahlerian, I've always heard good things about Abbado's CSO M7. But I've never heard it. What do you think of it?


I think it's a fine performance; the Scherzo comes off particularly well, and the first movement is exciting as always. Some of the "odder" elements aren't emphasized here, and Abbado doesn't play up the contrasts as much as some conductors, but the orchestra comes off as Mahler-like in tone (ie focus on mixed rather than homogeneous timbre). I think I should compare it to his later Berlin rendition (I love the Abbado Berlin 6th).


----------



## DavidA

Just acquired a 21 CD set of the Heifetz / Piatigorsky concerts albums for a song. No sentiment here but phenomenal playing.


----------



## DavidA

julianoq said:


> Sunny day, listening to some Tchaikovsky. Attended a concert of the 5th symphony played by Alsop and the SPSO on saturday and it was quite good, and it made me come back to this overplayed record in my collection.
> 
> Now listening to the 6th. I really like the tempo that Gergiev uses on the second movement, most conductors seems to interpret 'Allegro con grazia' as 'Adagio' for some reason.


We should really have a collection and buy poor Gergiev a razor!


----------



## Blancrocher

Dmitri Tymoczko - Crackpot Hymnal (Corigliano Quartet, Amernet String Quartet, Illinois Modern Ensemble)


----------



## csacks

Liszt, LesPrèludes, Sir Georg Solti and the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar

*Antonin Dvorak - Music for Violin & Piano*

Pavel Šporcl (violin) & Petr Jirikovsky (piano)









Sonatina for Violin and Piano in G major, Op. 100

Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Capriccio for violin & piano, B81

Mazurek for violin and piano, Op. 49 (B89)

Ballad in D minor B139 (Op 15 No. 1)








Antonin Dvorak​
Quite enjoyable and well played disc with also some more rarely recorded works.

*Sporcl's Dvorak is the testimony of a mature musician speaking for his generation. Dvorak's chamber works for violin contain some of his most beautiful melodies, brought scintillatingly to life by Mr Sporcl!*
*mdt*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók

Sonata for violin and piano no.2, Sz 76
Rhapsody for violin and piano no.1, Sz 86*
Isabelle Faust, violin; Florent Boffard, piano [Harmonia Mundi, 2000]

Two astringent little works, especially after a great slab of Gershwin. Quite a change of gear. Still not sure that the Pauk / Jando version of the sonatas on Naxos isn't, well, better. 'Gramophone' liked this 2CD set, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rawsthorne, Shostakovich, Schnittke, Wuorinen*: Piano Quintets (rec.1991 - '00).


----------



## Cheyenne

Confession: I had never really listened to Ravel. I'm currently listening to his String Quartet (Alban Berg Quartett) -- I'm in love. It is as when I first read a poem of Goethe, or an essay of Hazlitt. Every phrase and accent is cherished. I better prepare my heart -- and my wallet.


----------



## Vaneyes

On the runway, *Mahler: *Symphony 7, w. BPO/Abbado (rec.2001).

FWIW as it pertains to JACE's q. about Abbado's Mahler recs. I would always reach for BPO first, then VPO, and forget about Chicago. Suggest you reach for the Solti M7 (Decca Originals, rec.1971), if you want Chicago.

I'm not convinced with Abbado Chicago (too early), and Lucerne (lacking horsepower and whatever). My favorite Abbado Mahler are 5 & 7, w. BPO.:tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Cheyenne

I think the Phoenix in my blood was just reborn.. I had long cherished the two recordings of Brahms' Op. 8 by Edwin Fischer, Enrico Mainardi and Wolfgang Schneiderhan, and Joseph Swensen's orchestration of the original version -- but this one is unbelievable. And the sound! How clean, how smooth! I must own this! What a night: first Ravel, then this!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> My most frequent composers recently: Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Faure, and*....R. Strauss*: I'm becoming a very big fan of this fine composer!!!! He may well be a top-ten composer for me now. I obtained three boxed sets of his work for my birthday in April : Chamber & piano music, complete orchestral music, and a ten-opera set. (As well as a seperate Arabella recording, the Four Last Songs, one disc of orchestral lieder with Diane Damrau, and one disc of Kaufmann singing piano accompanied lieder. I am truly enjoying steeping myself in his works! He will continue to be in very heavy rotation for at least another month....


One of GG's favorites, also. So, it stands to reason that you should buy more GG recs.


----------



## Weston

oskaar said:


> I take a pause from my random listening ( it is not random, it is a vast list filtered from other lists that I have collected, exploring classical music from many angels like composer, artists, labels, and much more (I store these lists outside spotify like links that open in the application. Otherwise spotify and computer would have crashed) and play the filtered list on random, and skip until I find something that atracts my attention there and then. Then I always find somthing to listen to that suits my mood and taste there and then. And it is often music from composers that are new to me. It is not to try to appear sofisticated or something, it is just that I find it good in the moment


This is very interesting. It sounds like something I'd like to try. I didn't know you could randomize a playlist in Spotify. Or do you randomize it outside of Spotify first?

[Edit: Oh, I see! You can set it to Shuffle under the Play menu. Thanks, Oskaar!]


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> ....c*ould I make another plea that people try to remember not to embed videos in this thread (there's another thread devoted to 'Current |listening with You Tube videos', or a similar title). At busy times I can't get the page to load if it's got stuff embedded. *


For those whom this may concern, please adhere. Thank you.:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

*Luigi Nono - (2001) Al gran sole carico d'amore (2 CD)*

Stuttgart State Opera Orchestra and Chorus / Lothar Zagrosek
Luigi Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore


----------



## Weston

Alypius said:


> Ronald Brautigam / Die Kölner Akademie / Michael Alexander Willems
> _Mozart: Piano Concertos nos. 24 in C minor & 25 in C major_ (BIS, 2011)


This cover seems more appropriate for Chopin'.

(Let the groans begin.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Stuttgart State Opera Orchestra and Chorus / Lothar Zagrosek
> Luigi Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore


*I want that right now.*


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> This cover seems more appropriate for Chopin'.
> 
> (Let the groans begin.)


I didn't know you had that in you. Now I'll pay for the operation.


----------



## echo

Nothing like a good madrigal


----------



## csacks

Mendelssohn´s 2nd Symphony, The Bergen Philharmonik Orchestra and Andrew Litton. A nice record for a, to me, unknown orchestra and director


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> Mendelssohn´s 2nd Symphony, The Bergen Philharmonik Orchestra and Andrew Litton. A nice record for a, to me, unknown orchestra and director
> View attachment 49087


Bergen may be Litton's (Principal Director since '03) finest collaboration. Try their Rachmaninov, Barber, Prokofiev, too.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 94 "Why enquire after the world"

For the 9th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## opus55

Hildegard von Bingen










With this recording added, my collection now spans about 900 years of music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Masaaki Suzuki playing Bach harpsichord works.


----------



## Lukecash12

A fantastic performance of Brahm's b flat piano concerto, very "big" playing with the left hand. It has me thinking of Polednice again.


----------



## echo

that dirty 'ol John Farmer


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's Piano Concertos 1 and 2 - Dora De Maranis, piano, Julio Malaval, cond.


----------



## Guest

Sonatas No. 4-6 today. Just wonderful.


----------



## Alypius

It has been one of those remarkable days when various orders over the last month all decided to arrive on the same day. I do try to space out such arrivals -- to better enjoy what I've bought and to let the works themselves sink in, become part of my personal repertoire. Well, this was more like Christmas with everything flooding in at once. I listened to a pair of extraordinary performances of Mozart piano concertos by Ronald Brautigam earlier. Now three more collections of works by Takemitsu, which has been a focus of mine over the last month. Tonight's listening (and probably the primary listening of the next week).

*Oliver Knussen / London Sinfonietta, Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream 
(Deutsche Grammophon - "20/21 series", 1998)*










*Hiroshi Wakasugi / Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Takemitsu: Spirit Garden
(Denon, 1994 / reissue: Brilliant, 2008)*










*Kotaro Fukuma, Takemitsu: Piano Music (Naxos, 2007)*


----------



## GreenMamba

*Mozart's Requiem*, Christie/Les Arts Florrissant


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Card Game - Alexander Rahbari, cond.


----------



## opus55

Offenbach: Les Contes D'Hoffmann










It's not often that I actually enjoy the story of opera. I especially like the story of Olympia.


----------



## Sid James

*Album: Sister Marie Keyrouz Chants sacrés de l'Orient (tradition melchite) *
- Sr. Keyrouz with L'Ensemble de la Paix (harmonia mundi label)










*Ippolitov-Ivanov* 
_Caucasian Sketches: Suites 1 and 2 "Iveria"_
- National SO of Ukraine under Arthur Fagen (Naxos)










*Shankar* _Sitar Concerto #1_
- The composer on sitar with Terence Emery, bongos and London SO undre André Previn (EMI)










Taking in the ethereal and spiritual sounds of *Sister Marie Keyrouz*, and also the exotic image paintings (or 'film scores before film scores') of *Ippolitov-Ivanov*.

*Ravi Shankar's Sitar Concerto #1* is also laden with imagery, and it's been a favourite ever since I first heard it on radio ages ago. An alternative title for this could be morning, noon and night in India. Each raga is said to represent a different time of the day, from sunrise to sunset.

The blend of East and West came from the man who had shown The Beatles how to play the sitar - it appeard on their _Rubber Soul _album, played by George Harrison - and this studio recording of his first concerto was made not long after highly successful premiere performances in London.

I was reminded to revisit this with last Friday being India's independence day. Shankar was part of the generation who witnessed independence. In the 1980's he worked on the score of the film starring Ben Kingsley about Gandhi's struggle for home rule.

In light of that here I offer the only occasion that I can remember Gandhi mentioning the sitar in his autobiography. It is heartening to see music being portrayed as a positive force to bring people together. Gandhi doesn't talk much about music in the book, but when I was reading it this leapt out at me because of its straightforwardness and lack of pretension with regards to the role of music in everyday life. 

_"…it was too much to expect the hundred and twenty-five boys with their teachers to take to this work of physical labour like ducks to water. There used to be daily discussions. Some began early to show of fatigue…A party of students played on their sitar before this cleaning party in order to beguile the tedium of the operation. All alike took the thing up with zest and…[the place] became a busy hive." _ 
- *Mohandas K. Gandhi*, 1929.


----------



## opus55

Mayr, Simon: L'amor coniugale










Mayr was a German born composer of many operas. Based on the same story as Fidelio, this is an Italian opera.


----------



## JACE

More recordings of Scriabin's Piano Sonata No. 3:
















Vladimir Ashkenazy / Marc-André Hamelin
















Robert Taub / Grigory Sokolov


----------



## JACE

At this moment, I'm playing the last in my little survey of recordings of Scriabin's Third Sonata.

This recording is by a very obscure pianist. You've probably never heard of him.











Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## Mahlerian

Saariaho: "D'om le vrai sens" for clarinet and orchestra
Kari Kriikku, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Oramo


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Saariaho: "D'om le vrai sens" for clarinet and orchestra
> Kari Kriikku, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Oramo


That cover image is scary. Very evocative.


----------



## Pugg

​
Lucas and Arthur Jussen, two young brothers from Holland .
Very proving talents and going international soon.


----------



## Lukecash12

Pugg said:


> ​
> Lucas and Arthur Jussen, two young brothers from Holland .
> Very proving talents and going international soon.


Why are they looking at me that way?


----------



## Pugg

Lukecash12 said:


> Why are they looking at me that way?


If and I say if, I see them I asked them 

Serious, the whole younger look is to attract more young people to buy classical.


----------



## KenOC

Lukecash12 said:


> Why are they looking at me that way?


Looks kind of like a Stones cover....


----------



## SimonNZ

Kabalevsky's Cello Concertos 1 and 2 - Alexander Rudin, cello, Igor Golovschin, cond.


----------



## Guest

Time for some searingly intense atonality.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

Piano Concertos, K271 "Jeunehomme" & K503









Piano Trio K502









I figured I should probably go by the numbers. :tiphat:


----------



## echo

I love the "Jeunehomme"


----------



## echo

this Locatelli guy just rips the guts out of this solo, which start at @2:25


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

echo said:


> this Locatelli guy just rips the guts out of this solo, which start at @2:25


Pretty cool stuff. Locatelli knew what he was doing, hehe.


----------



## Rhythm

I don't think pianist Theodore Paraskivesco has been introduced to TalkClassical.

*Debussy* Complete Preludes Books 1 & 2 | Theodore Paraskivesco

*Debussy* Preludes Book 1 | Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 33 No. 5 in G Major, 'How do you do?'; No. 2 in E-Flat Major, 'The Joke'; No. 1 in B minor; String Quartet Op. 42 in D minor (Buchberger Quartet).









The Op. 42 - another hidden gem .


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Pretty cool stuff. Locatelli knew what he was doing, hehe.


Fun factoid: Patrick O'Brian, in his Aubrey/Maturin sea novels (Master and Commander, etc.) several times mentions his principals hearing or playing Locatelli's String Quartet in C. As O'Brian knew full well, Locatelli did not write any string quartets.


----------



## Guest

Locatelli - Sonata da camera in G minor, Op. 2, No. 6 played by Ion Voicu (violin) Dagobert Buchholz (piano)--does anyone know where to get the recording?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Fun factoid: Patrick O'Brian, in his Aubrey/Maturin sea novels (Master and Commander, etc.) several times mentions his principals hearing or playing Locatelli's String Quartet in C. As O'Brian knew full well, Locatelli did not write any string quartets.


He might've been going for 'serious effect' .


----------



## Badinerie

Just finished Stephen Bishop. Mozart Piano Concerto K503 and K467 on one LP, the latter being a particular favourite.









Right now Grieg.


----------



## ptr

*Gerard Grisey* - Solo pour deux (Kairos)
(Solo pour deux / Anubis-Nout / Stèle / Charme / Tempus ex machina)









Ernesto Molinari clarinets; Uwe Dierksen trombone; ensemble S

/ptr


----------



## Rhythm

*Piano Concerto No.1* in F minor | A. Glazunov, composer
Pianist, S. Richter performed with Kirill Kondrashin, who conducted in 1952 the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. The second of two movements includes a theme and numerous variations.​


----------



## jim prideaux

repeated listening over the past few days to Nielsen 1st as interpreted by Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O.-an intense and lyrical reading,as usual enhanced arguably by BIS recording........


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Maxwell Davies:
Leopardi Fragments
Revelation And Fall
Five pieces Op.2

Harrison Birtwistle:
Tragoedia


----------



## Blancrocher

Belohlávek leading Weilerstein & the Czech Phil in Dvorak; Bernstein & co in Haydn's "Paris" Symphonies; Fou Ts'ong in Haydn piano sonatas.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major, BWV 1042

Helmuth Rilling conducting the Bach Collegium of Stuttgart -- Christoph Poppen, violin


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening again to the gorgeous Suite no 3.


----------



## Jeff W

Hans Gal's Symphony No. 4 (Sinfonia Concertante) and Robert Schuman's Symphony No. 2. Kenneth Woods leads the Orchestra of the Swan.









Brahms' Piano Concerto No. 2 & Fantasias Op. 116. Emil Gilels plays the solo piano while Euden Jochum led the Berlin Philharmonic.









Beethoven's Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4. Alfred Brendel plays solo piano while Bernard Haitink led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 2. Krystian Zimmerman led the Polish Festival Orchestra from the keyboard.


----------



## Giordano

Marin Marais Works for Viola da Gamba
Sophie Watillon


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, String Quartet in A minor, 'Rosamunde' (Artis Quartett Wien).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Liberty Fanfare"









"_Chirsten, atzet diesen Tag_"

And for the main course?-- all cuts 'Schwarzkopf':


----------



## Pugg

​
Miss Sills is Baby Doe.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Flute Concerto.....I had little real expectation regarding this work as the instrument is really not my favourite and yet with repeated listening to the recording by Patrick Gallois, Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O. I have definitely had to re evaluate what is to all intents and purposes a prejudice!


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: Love Songs, Piano Quintet / Kucerova, Eschenbach, Thymos Quartet*

Composer: Antonín Dvorák 
Performer: Christoph Eschenbach, Adriana Kucerová 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Thymos Quartet









Liebeslieder (8), Op. 83

Adriana Kucerova (soprano) & Christoph Eschenbach (piano)

Cypresses for string quartet, B152

Thymos Quartet

Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81

Christoph Eschenbach (piano)

Thymos Quartet








Antonín Dvorák​
*"[Eschenbach] is still a magnificent player, as witness his ability to make Dvorak's occasionally awkward piano writing sound like spun silk...the Quintet sounds utterly enchanting in this gloriously unhurried reading."*
*classic fm*

*"A great programming idea, this...[Kucerova is] a vocal epitome of amatory responsiveness...Throughout the entire performance there's no mistaking the leader of the pack: one is always aware of listening to an excellent quartet and an exceptional pianist. Absolutely no harm in that!"*
*grammophone*


----------



## ptr

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No 9 (BBC Legends)









London Symphony Orchestra u. Jasha Horenstein

/ptr


----------



## julianoq

After read the nice String Quartet fugues thread, I realized that I don't listen to Haydn for a long time and it was probably a mistake. Now listening to the sun quartets performed by the Hagen Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

*Bohner - Grand Overture (Breuer/Es-Dur)
Schubert - Piano Sonata #11 (Richter/Regis)
Liszt - The Ideals (Halasz/Naxos)*


----------



## brotagonist

The heat wave is over. Supposed to be hazy with showers for a week. Still, the sun is glimmering through the haze and I think the predictions are off. This calls for an iridescent music to greet the day:









Bartók : The Wooden Prince
Boulez/NY Phil

I found that the Miraculous Mandarin so overshadowed this, that it has taken me a while to really hear it. It has everything the Mandarin has, but it is more calm and less frantic. Just the thing for the morning.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Looks kind of like a Stones cover....







Vintage Stones.

"My Obsession"-- hell yeah. _;D_

The more wild? The more out-of-control?-- the more I love 'em.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Enescu* birthday (1881).

View attachment 49134


----------



## Morimur

brotagonist said:


> The heat wave is over. Supposed to be hazy with showers for a week. Still, the sun is glimmering through the haze and I think the predictions are off.


Hot in Calgary? You should visit DC, you'd melt. By the way, how's Calgary different from Toronto? Nicer? After more than two decades of living in the latter, I grew sick of it.


----------



## Bas

I am quite busy lately, but incorporated some Beethoven in my working day:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 15 "Pastorale", no. 16, no. 17 "Sturm / Tempest"
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], on Decca


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Sonata 3; *Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata 7, w. GG (rec.1967/8, Columbia 30th St. Studio, NYC).


----------



## millionrainbows

In comparing the earlier Sony box with the DG, I've decided I like the earlier Sony box better. The recording is not as "ambient" with reverberation; it's a cleaner, more objective-sounding dryer recording. Since it's the LSO, I'm thinking that it was recorded mostly on an EMI soundstage, like Boulez' infamous "dry" Wozzeck. Heather Harper is very good on the lieder.

On both sets, Boulez divides up the singing between the 2 sopranos in exactly the same way; he uses a darker-sounding soprano on Op. 16, 17,18, 23, 25, 29, and 31. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Andolink

Enescu's B-day

*George Enescu*: _Piano Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 30_
Schubert Ensemble


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> *Scriabin*: Piano Sonata 3; *Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata 7, w. GG (rec.1967/8, Columbia 30th St. Studio, NYC).


Oh, yeah. This looks like the original-cover Glenn Gould CD edition. This is a great series. Gould does a great job on this late-romantic Scriabin, in the key of F# minor. As usual, his inner-voicing is amazing.


----------



## drpraetorus

"The Courtly Art of the Trouveres" David Munrow, The Early Music consort of London


----------



## opus55

Mahlerian said:


> Saariaho: "D'om le vrai sens" for clarinet and orchestra
> Kari Kriikku, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Oramo


Felt it necessary to check out the recording. I've never heard clarinet played this way. The music is perfect for a dark, cloudy morning.


----------



## brotagonist

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Hot in Calgary? You should visit DC, you'd melt. By the way, how's Calgary different from Toronto? Nicer? After more than two decades of living in the latter, I grew sick of it.


It was an uncommonly hot summer, nearly 30° every day. I loved it! But next time around, I want to have air conditioning. It's just _too hot_ inside. My place gets about 3-4° hotter than outside and stays that way even at night... with the windows and doors wide open! It's horrible!

I was in TO in the late '70s for a week. There was lots of traffic and noise... overpopulation... a disappointing subway (I love subways, like Berlin's U-Bahn and Paris' Métro), with only two lines back then. I visited some historical sites that didn't mean a whole lot to me. I saw a polluted Lake Ontario. I wasn't much drawn to Toronto, although I would visit again sometime, but there's no urgency... just no big draws for me... except Algonquin Park. I liked driving around in Southern Ontario, though, from Toronto to Brantford, Stratford, Kitchener, Point Peele Park, etc. I'd love to do that again.

I love the nature, mountains, scenery here... clean air, good water, less population (sadly changing). Calgary was always known for being an uncommonly clean city, but that seems to be changing, too. Yes, I think Calgary is a very nice city. It has a classic skyline, a very impressive and concentrated downtown with a lot of skyscrapers, breathtaking from the air, a really vibrant downtown and a vast green perimeter. There are lots of parks, much urban natural environment, including wildlife, a bicycle and walking trail system that follows the two rivers and reservoirs... Outside the sprawling and unbelievably huge city is nothing but ranch- and farmland. The open spaces are right here... and the proximity to the National Parks can't be beat.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> *Scriabin*: Piano Sonata 3; *Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata 7, w. GG (rec.1967/8, Columbia 30th St. Studio, NYC).


Missed that one in my Scriabin Third Sonata mini-bender.

...need to investigate.


----------



## JACE

Bas said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 15 "Pastorale", no. 16, no. 17 "Sturm / Tempest"
> By Friedrich Gulda [piano], on Decca
> 
> View attachment 49135


I think this set is going to be my next purchase.


----------



## omega

*Gustav Mahler*, _Symphony n°9_
Claudip Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## JACE

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 / Jochum, LSO
from this set:








Eugen Jochum - _Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings_


----------



## Blancrocher

Jörg Faerber with Argerich & co in Shosty and Haydn; Theodore Paraskivesco in Haydn keyboard works.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

intersesting - which pieces are on the Paraskivesco record? How do you like the Performances?


----------



## rrudolph

Bantock: Pagan Symphony/Fifine at the Fair/Two Heroic Ballads








Parry: Overture to an Unwritten Tragedy/Symphony #2 "Cambridge"/Symphonic Variations in E








Elgar: Overture: Cockaigne (In London Town) Op. 40/Symphony #2 Op. 63


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 49140
> View attachment 49141
> 
> 
> Jörg Faerber with Argerich & co in Shosty and Haydn; Theodore Paraskivesco in Haydn keyboard works.


Isn't the first movement of that Argerich Haydn_ Piano Concerto No. 11 _just the most delightful thing in the world? I had Pletnev doing it-- and I was positively bored by it. Then I heard the Argerich-- and it was just the most wonderful shot of exhilaration. Pure Bergsonian _elan vital_.


----------



## Blancrocher

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> intersesting - which pieces are on the Paraskivesco record? How do you like the Performances?


#62 (Hoboken 16/52), and the Variations in F minor (H 17/6). I like it--worth sampling if you can find it online.

Though you may be tougher to please in Haydn recordings than I am :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Nobody does it better. mho


----------



## jim prideaux

from the wonder that is the Beethoven symphonies recorded by the COE conducted by Harnoncourt-2nd and 5th........as I have commented previously the 2nd is just 'somethin else'.....


----------



## csacks

Eric Satie, by Stephanie Mc Callum. What a touching way to play.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jill Gomez singing lieder by Bizet, Berlioz, and Debussy. Her lusty, gorgeously-intoned voice is perfect for this blustery, azure Southern-California summery day. The only thing that could make this Caribbean-born singer sound better would be hearing her in Curaçao or Aruba. Ha. Ha. Ha.















Late-forties Bidu Sayão: predictably cute. Limited sound.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I love Haydn!

String quartets op 20 no 1 and 2, Tatrai Quartet:










Simple, but the simplicity adds to the expression in such an amazing way!


----------



## Ravndal

Schumann Piano Quartet.

First listen.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Blancrocher said:


> #62 (Hoboken 16/52), and the Variations in F minor (H 17/6). I like it--worth sampling if you can find it online.
> 
> Though you may be tougher to please in Haydn recordings than I am :lol:


Hehe, no no, I'm not big on collecting multiple versions of the same pieces. I usually have one version - sometimes I decide to replace that version with a better one, though .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SeptimalTritone said:


> I love Haydn!
> 
> String quartets op 20 no 1 and 2, Tatrai Quartet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple, but the simplicity adds to the expression in such an amazing way!


Are you listening to these for the first time? Ah yes, the joy of Haydn. Welcome on board .


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
Rhapsody for violin and piano no.2, Sz 89
Romänische Volkstänze, Sz 56*
Isabelle Faust, violin; Florent Boffard - piano [HM, 2010]

I think I'm beginning to come to terms with the rough-hewn charms of this recording. Faust's Bartok playing is unconstrained and very vivid.










*Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A, WAB 106*
Georg Tintner, New Zealand SO [Naxos, 1995]

A third listen to Tintner's Bruckner #6, but the first at a decent volume through loudspeakers.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mendelssohn: Complete Works for Cello & Piano* 
Luca Fiorentini (Cello) & Stefania Redaelli (Piano)

This is a continuation from the Last Saturday Symphony for me.

I'm really putting more time and energy into the exploration of Chamber Music. I could not have chosen more wisely. Beautifully melodic music performed with feeling and grace. I can listen to this disc over and over.

Yet another gem for the Brilliant Classics label.


----------



## echo

Strauss in the house


----------



## Mahlerian

Hashimoto: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Heavenly Maiden and Fisherman Suite
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Numajiri









The Symphony, written for the commemoration of the founding of the Japanese Empire (based on what historians know to be a bogus date), is rather conservative in style, and aside from a few Japanese touches here and there, could have been written by a German late romantic. The booklet notes that this was mandatory for a composer who had to write official pieces at this time.

The earlier ballet suite is somewhat more interesting, and has touches of Impressionism here and there.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 95 "Christ is my life"

For the 16th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## dgee

Schumann 3rd Symphony - Yannick Nezet-Seguin with Chamber Orchestra of Europe in 2012. Not heavy or portentious and so much the better for it


----------



## csacks

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mendelssohn: Complete Works for Cello & Piano*
> Luca Fiorentini (Cello) & Stefania Redaelli (Piano)
> 
> This is a continuation from the Last Saturday Symphony for me.
> 
> I'm really putting more time and energy into the exploration of Chamber Music. I could not have chosen more wisely. Beautifully melodic music performed with feeling and grace. I can listen to this disc over and over.
> 
> Yet another gem for the Brilliant Classics label.


I am discovering Mendelssohn, and I hace been listening his repertoire more and more often. These pieces are not in between my lists. Some interesting novelties to explore!!!!


----------



## Guest

Back to tonality: Quartet No.15 in D Minor.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Symphony No. 1 in this set:










*Scriabin: Three Symphonies & Le Poème de l'Extase / Ashkenazy, DSO Berlin*


----------



## Bruce

Czerny - Variations on a Haydn Theme, Op. 73 for Piano and Orchestra, which I think rivals Brahms's variations on the same theme. Just as beautiful, but perhaps lacking some of the drama of Brahms.

Cowell - Ongaku for Orchestra, which sounds kind of oriental, (no surprise there), and is, to my ears, one of Cowell's more pleasant works.

Wernick - Piano Sonata (Reflections of a Dark Light), which I don't really care for much, but which I pull out occasionally to see if I'm missing something. If I am, I didn't find it tonight. Seems rather a stark work to me. Not much in the way of consonant harmonies.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Salieri (1750-1825): Double Concerto in C Major

Jorg Faerber conducting the Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbron -- Dagmar Becker, flute -- Lajos Lenczes, oboe


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Finished the full 48 today. 










My tastes lean toward opera, vocal, and symphonic music, but recently I've been listening to a lot of chamber music and music for solo instrument. Perhaps with the start of school and the hot and humid weather I'm just not up to something more grandiose... or laden with many voices... like my classrooms. Was it Haydn or Beethoven that compared the string quartet to a civilized discussion among equals...?


----------



## SimonNZ

Hamilton Harty's An Irish Symphony - Prionnsias O'Duinn, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Robert Simpson, symphonies 6 & 7 (Vernon Handley cond.)


----------



## bejart

Saverio Mercandante (1795-1870): Flute Quartet in A Minor

Quartetto Academica: Mario Ancilotti, flute -- Mariana Sirbu, violin -- James Creitz, viola -- Mihai Dancila, cello


----------



## Guest

Sonata No. 2 today. This is the first SACD I purchased (about 9 years ago). The sound is good, if a bit reverberant. I'd prefer a slightly closer perspective, but the recording clearly captures Yamashita's enormous tonal and dynamic range.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nancarrow, Study for Player Piano Nos. 9 and 11*


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## Blancrocher

Michael Pisaro - Tombstones

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/music/2012/10/michael_pisaros.php


----------



## echo

Beethoven arranged for 8 pianos


----------



## bejart

John Field (1782-1837): Piano Concerto No.4 in E Flat

Janos Furst conducting the New Irish Chamber Orchestra -- John O'Conor, piano


----------



## JACE

NP:
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 / Jochum, Dresden Staatskapelle
from this set:








*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*

This Bruckner 7 is something special, _definitely_ the highlight of the set (so far) -- along with Jochum's Beethoven 9.

Glorious music!!!


----------



## Weston

*Joseph Jongen: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 23*
Ensemble Joseph Jongen









Fantastic composition, especially the two inner movements. Movement 2 is part complex fugal brawl, part caffeine overdose, while movement 3 plays "hot potato" with a phrase tossed around the instruments in a way that rivals Mendelssohn. The outermost movements explore long meandering melodic themes.

I only wish I could hear this from an audience's perspective. The recording is almost too shrill or screechy yet with too much boomy exaggerated bass and exaggerated unnatural stereo separation. Next time I'll try to listen with speakers in another room rather than with headphones.


----------



## Lukecash12

Such bright and sharp texture from Sorabji here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Dîner Chez Moi*










_Apéritif_: Handel: "_Brilla nell'alma_," _Rossane, Princess of Persia_

















_Plat principal_: Donizetti: "_Piangete voi_?" "_Al dolce guidami castel natio_," "_Qual mesto suon_?" "_Coppia iniquia, l'estema vendetta_"










_Digestifs_: Entire disc.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev, Violin Sonata No. 2. Alina Ibragimova and Steven Osborne. Nice! On the radio...


----------



## Lukecash12

I really like Richter's tempo choices here.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Are you listening to these for the first time? Ah yes, the joy of Haydn. Welcome on board .


Yay! Actually I've played the op 20 no 1 at school, and have listened to it like over 9000 times. A few of the quartets beyond that I've heard a few times (I love the one nicknamed largo), but the vast majority I have not!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Currently enjoying very much *Symphony No. 4/Tchaikovsky*. I think I might like it better than the 6th. 
- *Herbert von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Currently enjoying very much *Symphony No. 4/Tchaikovsky*. I think I might like it better than the 6th.


All right-thinking people prefer the 4th to the 6th. Of course.


----------



## Pugg

​
Fleming and Miricioiu 20 years ago. 
Fantastic.:tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

KenOC said:


> All right-thinking people prefer the 4th to the 6th. Of course.


Haha, is that right, well now I know! I was under the assumption that the 6th was *THE* Tchaikovsky symphonic masterpiece.

To the thread topic, now on *Mahler No. 4/Szell-Cleveland Orchestra*, today was a productive day in the musical department! I heard Mahler 6 (Boulez/VPO) earlier in the day, then Tchaikovsky 4 (Karajan) and now more Mahler. It was a good day.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earl Kim's Violin Concerto - Cecylia Arzewski, violin, Scott Yoo, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A little spring on this rather Autumnal morning in London. Wonderful performances from the conductorless Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yay! Actually I've played the op 20 no 1 at school, and have listened to it like over 9000 times. A few of the quartets beyond that I've heard a few times (I love the one nicknamed largo), but the vast majority I have not!


Ah yes, you've got a lot of listening pleasure ahead of you .

Check out the Rider quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor:






Listening to this right now.

And now, listening to Franz Schubert, String Quartet in A minor, 'Rosamunde' (Artis Quartet).









The Artis quartet disc is a new arrival. I've been very impressed with their Beethoven quartets disc on the same label.


----------



## Ian Moore

I am listening to James Dillon's.."the soadie waste"..


----------



## ptr

Am imaginary journey!

*Ernest Bloch* - America; An Epic Rhapsody (Vanguard)









Symphony of the Air u. Leopold Stokowski

*Gösta Nystroem* - Viola Concerto, Hommage à la France (BIS)
(Also; Ishavet & Sinfonia concertante for Cello and Orchestra (Niels Ullner, cello))









Nobuko Imai, viola; Malmö SymfoniOrkester u. Paavo Järvi

*Thea Musgrave* - Journey through a Japanese Landscape. Concerto for Solo Marimba and Wind Orchestra (BIS)
(Also; Chen Yi - Percussion Concerto; Zhou Long - Out of Tang Court for Tang Ensemble and Orchestra; Alan Hovhaness - Fantasy on Japanese Wood Prints, Op.211)









Evelyn Glennie, percussion; Singapore Symphony Orchestra u. Lan Shui

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> On another subject - could I make another plea that people try to remember not to embed videos in this thread (there's another thread devoted to 'Current |listening with You Tube videos', or a similar title). At busy times I can't get the page to load if it's got stuff embedded.





Vaneyes said:


> For those whom this may concern, please adhere. Thank you.:tiphat:


And again...another reminder of this: Links to Youtube, rather than embedded videos, please.

playing now:










Dohnanyi's Violin Concertos 1 and 2 - Michael Ludwig, violin, JoAnn Falletta, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

This old Fave, Karajan Mozart Symphonies 29 and 39. 
Love the 39 especially!


----------



## jim prideaux

arrived in the post this morning-Belohlavek and the Czech Phil-Complete Dvorak Symphonies-knew I would have difficulty in ignoring this new set and with my birthday coming up I thought 'what the hell!'-anyway first listen to this particular interpretation of the 3rd-in spite of everything I have read about the mans earlier symphonies I really enjoy them and this recording of the 3rd is vivid and exhibits a real clarity and charm......


----------



## ptr

Philip Jones Brass Ensemble - *Lollipops* (Claves)
(Gordon Langford - London Miniatures / Rimsky-Korsakov (Fletcher) - Flight of the Bumble Bee / Trad. Japanese (Iveson) - Hamabe No Uta - 'Song of the Seashore' / J-B Arban (Harvey) - Variations on a Tyrolean Theme / Jan Koetsier - Kleiner Zirkusmarsch, op. 79 / Edvard Grieg (Harvey) - Norwegian Dance Op 35 No 2 / Scott Joplin (Iveson) - Bethena - concert waltz / Jim Parker - A Londoner in New York)









Philip Jones Brass Ensemble

I've said it before; these dudes are the awsomest there are! :trp:

/ptr


----------



## contra7

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata

Yo-Yo Ma (Violincello)
Emanuel Ax (Piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Gardiner & co in Bach cantata 21, "Ich hatte viel Bekummernis"; the Albert Schweitzer Woodwind Quintet in vol.1 of their Anton Reicha cycle.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.1, No.3

Jaroslav Krecek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Othello Overture (Handley/Chandos)
Dvorak - Piano Quartet #2 (Suk Trio +/Supraphon)*


----------



## Pugg

*Martucci / Muti / Freni
*
​


----------



## csacks

For today, something that I have not listened for almost 20 years. It is Karajan conducting Respighi´s Pines of Rome.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 49176
> View attachment 49177
> 
> 
> Gardiner & co in Bach cantata 21, "Ich hatte viel Bekummernis"; the Albert Schweitzer Woodwind Quintet in vol.1 of their Anton Reicha cycle.


Kudos to the covers of the Gardiner Bach Cantata series. Extraordinary!


----------



## Oskaar

*DVORAK: 6 Pieces, Op. 52 / Eclogues, Op. 56 / Furiants, Op. 42*

Composer(s)	Dvorak, Antonin
Artist(s) Veselka, Stefan, piano









2 Furiants, Op. 42 (B. 85)

4 Eclogues, Op. 56 (B. 103)

Compositions without title

6 Pieces, Op. 52 (B. 110)








Antonín Dvorák (1841-1904)​
Loveley and lyric piano music, very emotional and sensitively played by Veselka


----------



## julianoq

First time listening Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas! Listened the K.380 and enjoyed it a lot, performed by Pogorelich. Since I am not familiar with these works, I would gladly accept suggestions of different performers. :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> arrived in the post this morning-Belohlavek and the Czech Phil-Complete Dvorak Symphonies-knew I would have difficulty in ignoring this new set and with my birthday coming up I thought 'what the hell!'-anyway first listen to this particular interpretation of the 3rd-in spite of everything I have read about the mans earlier symphonies I really enjoy tem and this recording of the 3rd is vivid and exhibits a real clarity and charm......


listened to the recording of the piano concerto with Garrick Ohlsson-further evidence that the casual dismissal by some of this work is totally inappropriate-in this interpretation there is a very distinct balance between piano and orchestra and the melodic lines are obvious throughout-in the final movement the influence (in a positive sense)of Brahms seems very clear-it is worth remembering I suppose that none other than Sviatoslav Richter did I believe hold this concerto in high regard......

now on to the 6th and 7th symphonies!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> For today, something that I have not listened for almost 20 years. It is Karajan conducting Respighi´s Pines of Rome.
> View attachment 49180


Magnificent in every way.

_;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Vanhal* death day (1813).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Some of the most charming French singing I've heard anywhere. I can't get enough of it. Especially Teyte's Duparc.

















This is the most ferocious "Enemy God and Dance of the Evil Spirits" from the _Scythian Suite _I've ever heard. The brass and timpani that come in at the begining are fantastic. Great Mercury sound engineering as well. Great, aggressive music to start your morning at the office off with.


----------



## Vaneyes

julianoq said:


> First time listening Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas! Listened the K.380 and enjoyed it a lot, performed by Pogorelich. Since I am not familiar with these works, I would gladly accept suggestions of different performers. :tiphat:


julianoq, you've made an excellent beginning.

Other full D. Scarlatti albums (w. piano) you may like to audition--Horowitz, Ts'ong, Sudbin, Tharaud, Zacharias, Weissenberg, Pletnev, Tomsic, MacGregor, Babayan, Queffelec, Scherbakov, Schiff.

Partial albums--GG, ABM, Argerich.:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Edward Elgar*
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38.
-Andrew Davies, Gwynne Howell, & Felicity Palmer.
-Roderick Elms, organist.
-The London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Richard Hickox.

*Sir Charles Hubert H Parry*
Symphony no. V in B minor (1912).
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Matthias Bamert.

*Sir William Walton*
Symphony no. I.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Daniel Jones*
Symphony no. IV (1954).
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves.

*George Lloyd*
Symphony no. XI (1985).
-The Albany Symphony Orchestra/George Lloyd.

*Edmund Rubbra*
Symphonies nos. IV, X, & XI.
-The BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Richard Hickox.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> All right-thinking people prefer the 4th to the 6th. Of course.


I'm getting a check-up today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Catching up on "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Mendelssohn*: Symphony 3, w. SFS/Blomstedt (rec.1991).

Other *Mendelssohn* symphony recs. I enjoy are, Muti (3 & 4), Cantelli (4), Stokowski (4).:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> listened to the recording of the piano concerto with Garrick Ohlsson-further evidence that the casual dismissal by some of this work is totally inappropriate-in this interpretation there is a very distinct balance between piano and orchestra and the melodic lines are obvious throughout-in the final movement the influence (in a positive sense)of Brahms seems very clear-it is worth remembering I suppose that none other than Sviatoslav Richter did I believe hold this concerto in high regard......
> 
> now on to the 6th and 7th symphonies!


there is a majestic insistence about the final movement of the 6th that may lead to this interpretation supplanting Ancerl in my affections...the quality of the recording is particularly obvious in the first movement of the 7th.....

if anyone is finding my posts a little self indulgent I apologise-but this is a major purchase after all!

about to totally succumb to this great composer with a reading of Josef Skvorecky's novel 'Dvorak in Love'


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Stravinsky: Les Noces performed by The Pokrovsky Ensemble.










What should I say about this recording? Well, it sounds surprisingly new and totally different from all other recordings I've heard of the work! You'll experience an unusual primitive atmosphere hearing vocal parts sung in a very ethnic and rural colors and featuring individual soloists rather than a mixed chorus which sounds very spicy and offensive even more than the original score (1923 second version) which is known to us and often performed! There's also a combination with 1994-technology electronic sounds used instead of four pianos the composer asked for them in his score. It's a very experimental recording, perhaps not the best and not anybody's taste -of course - but worths listening once at least!


----------



## millionrainbows

Donald Martino (1931-)


----------



## rrudolph

Wagner: Tristan & Isolde-Prelude/Liebestod








Respighi: Church Windows/Brazilian Impressions








Villa-Lobos: Symphony #4/Cello Concerto #2/Amazonas


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: Works for Piano Four Hands Vol. 1*

Duo Crommelynck









Legends, Op. 59

From the Bohemian Forest for piano duet, Op. 68

Polonaise in E flat major for piano duet, B100








Antonín Dvořák​
Eminent laidback playing of some really fine work I have never heard before


----------



## julianoq

Vaneyes said:


> julianoq, you've made an excellent beginning.
> 
> Other full D. Scarlatti albums (w. piano) you may like to audition--Horowitz, Ts'ong, Sudbin, Tharaud, Zacharias, Weissenberg, Pletnev, Tomsic, MacGregor, Babayan, Queffelec, Scherbakov, Schiff.
> 
> Partial albums--GG, ABM, Argerich.:tiphat:


Hi Vaneyes, thanks for the excellent suggestions! I managed to get the records of Sudbin, Horowitz, Schiff, and a Scarlatti/Handel records by Perahia!

Now listening to Horowitz, looks like I have many hours of listening, these sonatas are great!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 72, 93, 95, 80, 81, 99.*


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Liszt: Orchestral Works / Karajan, BPO*

Les Préludes was one of the first classical works that caught my ear. Still love it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Jurowski


----------



## ptr

*75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996*

*CD 1*







*CD 2*








A very interesting musical odyssey!

/ptr


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*J. S. Bach* - Goldberg Variations, arranged for the pipe organ, performed by Hansjorg Albrecht.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorák: Miniatures / Panocha Quartet*

Composer: Antonín Dvorák 
Performer: Jiri Panocha, Pavel Zejfart, Miroslav Sehnoutka, Jaroslav Kulhan, ... 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Panocha String Quartet members, Panocha String Quartet









Miniatures Op. 75a

Waltzes, Op. 54

Bagatelles, Op. 47

Quartet Movement in F major, B.120

Cypresses for string quartet, B152

Intermezzo in B for two violins, viola, cello and double bass, B49








Antonín Dvorák​
Its obvious that the reccording is over 20 years, but the sound is absolutely not annoying. The performances are exelent!
And the fourth miniature, Elegia is one of the most beautful pieces I know.

*What a Beautiful album.*
*costomer review, amazon*


----------



## rrudolph

Scriabin: Symphony #2/Symphonic Poem in D minor








Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #3/Sadko


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: Works For Violin And Piano / Ivan Zenaty, Igor Ardasev*

Composer: Antonín Dvorák 
Performer: Ivan Zenaty, Igor Ardasev









Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 1

Violin Sonata in F major, Op. 57 (B 106)

Ballad in D minor B139 (Op 15 No. 1)

Mazurek for violin and piano, Op. 49 (B89)

Sonatina for violin and piano in G major, Op. 100








Antonín Dvorák​
Beautiful record!

*There are two reasons why fans of Antonin Dvorák should try this Audite disc. First, there are very few recordings of the Bohemian composer's works for violin and piano, and second, even fewer of these recordings are acceptable. But this disc features two Czech musicians for whom Dvorák's music is as mother's milk and the results are entirely successful. Violinist Ivan Zenaty has both the sweet but focused tone and the lean but intense vibrato that is so suited to Dvorák's string writing, and his interpretations are warmhearted but not sentimental, an ideal approach for the Bohemian master's music. *
*James Leonard--allmusic*


----------



## Blancrocher

Arlene Sierra's "Art of War" Piano Concerto and other works, with Jac Van Steen and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales; Johann Bassers playing Stefan Wolpe's "Battle Piece."

*p.s.* The Wolpe sounds almost like a different piece when Hamelin plays it.


----------



## ptr

*75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996* / 2

*CD 3*







*CD 4*








/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liszt: Orchestral Works / Karajan, BPO*
> 
> Les Préludes was one of the first classical works that caught my ear. Still love it.


That _Tasso_ is off the chart as well. Best horns _EV-A_!


----------



## Badinerie

Some Great Scriabin Scarlatti and Rachmaninov on here.


----------



## julianoq

Badinerie said:


> Some Great Scriabin Scarlatti and Rachmaninov on here.
> 
> View attachment 49208


Thanks for posting this! Found this record for streaming, looks quite amazing!


----------



## Mahlerian

Newly arrived:

Chin: Piano Concerto, Cello Concerto, Šu for sheng and orchestra
Sunwook Kim, piano
Alban Gerhardt, cello
Wu Wei, sheng
Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Chung









The Piano Concerto (1996/7) is the oldest work here, and the sheng concerto (2009) the newest. Chin has become prominently associated with the concerto form. Her Violin Concerto won the prestigious Grawemeyer Award for Composition, and one of her most recent works is a Clarinet Concerto that is due to receive its US premiere in the fall. All of the works take full advantage of the range of extended techniques available to their instrument, with the climax in Šu growing out of rapidly repeated chords and clusters on the free-reed sheng, a traditional Chinese instrument which Chin integrates into the orchestra with string harmonics in the slow passages and percussion and brass nearing the end.

Šu is in a single, unbroken stretch, while the earlier concertos for cello and piano are in four movements apiece. I first heard the Cello Concerto in an earlier version (it was revised in 2013) played by the Boston Symphony Orchestra with Gerhardt as soloist. It was not my first experience with Chin's music, but it played a big role in getting me to pay more attention to her work. Stunning chorale-like passages and delicate sonorities sit alongside violent outbursts without any sense of mere juxtaposition or collage. This is postmodern music, but it is not conceptual, and it is certainly not facile.

I have only recently heard the piano concerto for the first time, and I feel that I will need to hear it a few more to get a better grasp on the whole piece. Chin makes the percussion here an equal group alongside the winds and strings; as with Bartok, the piano fits in well with the percussion, and traditionally it has been allied with the strings, but here, attacks on piano growing into notes on the brass and piling up bit by bit merged these rival sonorities as well.

The same forces recorded on this disc are going to perform Chin's Šu at the BBC Proms a week from today, alongside Debussy (La Mer) and Tchaikovsky (Symphony No. 6), and the booklet for this disc notes that she has been commissioned to write a second opera, Alice Through the Looking Glass, to complement her Alice in Wonderland. I only hope that record labels are spurred on by these successes to record more of Unsuk Chin's music.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: Legends, Etc / Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra*

Composer: Antonín Dvorák 
Conductor: Iván Fischer 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Budapest Festival Orchestra









Nocturne for String Orchestra in B major, Op. 40/B 47
Legends (10) for Orchestra, Op. 59/B 122
Miniatures for 2 Violins and Viola, Op. 75a/B 149
Prague Waltzes, B 99








Antonín Dvorák​
Another Dvorak treasure!

*Budapest Festival Orchestra under the direction of Iván Fischer has this music "in their blood" and their performances are clearly authoritative. The balance of the disc is filled out with other smaller-scale Dvorák works, the most notable of which is a set of five 'Prague Waltzes,' composed a year before the 'Legends.' Once again the orchestra plays with zest and elegance, making this a worthy addition to the Dvorák discography.*
*arkivmusic*

*Dvorák was a master of the miniature, as this attractive disc of some of his lesser-known pieces for chamber orchestra proves. He was also adept at recycling. Asked by his publisher to come up with something to top his enormously popular Slavonic Dances, written originally as a piano duet, Dvorák produced Legends, also for two pianos. More introspective than the dances (although no one knows which legends he based them on), the 10 movements proved just as attractive and Dvorák was asked to orchestrate five of them. Instead, he orchestrated the lot for small string orchestra. Notturno, a six-minute salvage job from an abandoned string quartet, is a wonderful discovery. Miniatures, orchestrated from a four-part set for violin and piano, which were themselves fashioned out of pieces the violinist found too difficult to play, are delightful, and Prague Waltzes, written the year before Legends for a ball in Prague, are enough to get any toe tapping. Throughout, the playing of the Budapest Festival Orchestra under Ivan Fischer is spot on. *
*--Richard Fawkes amazon (editorial)*


----------



## Xylokaine




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn - Klaviersonaten etc.*

*Klaviersonate c-moll Hob. XVI:20 (1771)
Klaviersonate Es-dur Hob. XVI:49 (1789-1790)
Klaviersonate e-moll Hob.XVI:34 (1778) 
Klaviersonate h-moll Hob.XVI:32 (1774-1776)
Klaviersonate D-dur Hob.XVI:42 (1784)
Fantasia C-dur Hob.XVII:4 (1789)
Adagio F-dur Hob.XVII:9 (1785)
Klaviersonate C-dur Hob. XVI:48 (1789)
Klaviersonate D-dur Hob. XVI:51 (1794)
Klaviersonate C-dur Hob. XVI:50 (1794-1795)
Klaviersonate Es-dur Hob.XVI:52 (1794)
Klaviersonate G-dur Hob.XVI:40 (1784) 
Klaviersonate D-dur Hob.XVI:37 (1780)
Andante con variazioni f-moll Hob.XVII:6 (1793)*
Alf Brendel [Philips, 1979 - 85]

King Alfred on top form in this excellent selection of Haydn works.

This 4-disc set (minus the last two works, which I'm listening to now) marks how long it has taken me to mark 7 university essays tonight.


----------



## Itullian

1 and 2 from my new box set.
Nicely packaged, very good 24bit remastered sound,
And the great Szell.


----------



## Oskaar

*DVORAK, A.: Symphony No. 9, "From the New World" / Symphonic Variations (Baltimore Symphony, Alsop)*

Composer(s):
Dvorak, Antonin

Conductor(s):
Alsop, Marin

Orchestra(s):
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra









Symphonic Variations, Op. 78
Symphony No. 9 in E Minor, Op. 95, "From the New World"








Antonin Dvorak​
I can get tired of the new world symphony sometimes, but now it was a while since I heard it. Brilliant performance! That counts also for the very nice Symphonic Variations.

*The Baltimore Symphony Orchestra's performance of Dvorák's 'New World' Symphony has a verdant freshness which strips away any over-familiarity. We are reminded of its melodic charms, but even more of its structural originality. The disc is also worth having for the lovely and loving performance of the Symphonic Variations. The scoring is Dvorák at his most colourful, the gaiety of the music lifts the heart, and there are tenderly lyrical passages which conductor Marin Alsop treats with just the right amount of extra sentiment.*
*MICHAEL KENNEDY, THE SUNDAY TELEGRAPH (UK)*

*Preceded by a brilliant and bumptious account of the same composer's Symphonic Variations, this disc will add luster to both Alsop and the Baltimore's reputation.*
*allmusic*

*There's no reason to resist this recording - even if you have another Dvorak 9 on your shelf at home.*
*Sam Buker
auralstates.com, August 2008*

*What makes this disc doubly recommendable is the superb account of the Symphonic Variations, inspired but surprisingly neglected. It is a work which after the mysterious opening Lento e molto tranquillo, which is perfectly captured here, needs to move on flexibly but with plenty of impetus, capturing the continual changes of mood and colour. The extraordinary variety of invention and scoring captivates the ear, sometimes perky, sometimes gentle (like the enchanting little repeated-note flute solo, followed immediately by gruff trombones), until it reaches its genial fugal apotheosis and the performance sweeps to its folksy, grandiloquent close. The recording is outstanding in every way, well balanced and vivid in detail, heard within the naturally captured acoustic of Baltimore's fine Symphony Hall.*
*Gramophone, August 2008*


----------



## JACE

Listening to the sonata rather than the concerto.










*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 1 / Richter*

Maybe the concerto next.


----------



## echo

Nisi Dominus, Cum dederit -- nice spooky piece from the great Master


----------



## csacks

A ClockworkOrange posted yesterday about Mendelssohn´s Cello and Piano Sonatas.
I discovered this old version. The more I listen to Mendelssohn, the more I like his work.
This CD is from two ladies, Bernadene Blaha and Elizabeth Dolin, from 2005. Very good indeed


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Domenico Scarlatti - Sonatas

Sonata in E, K.495: Allegro
Sonata in E, K.381: Allegro
Sonata in E, K.20: Presto
Sonata in e, K.394: Allegro
Sonata in G, K.454: Andante Spiritoso
Sonata in G, K.425: Allegro Molto
Sonata in D, K.491: Allegro
Sonata in d, K.32: Aria
Sonata in A, K.342: Allegro*
Maria Tipo, piano [CfP, 2001; rec 1978]










Thanks to Clavichorder


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 96 "Lord Christ, the only Son of God"

For the 18th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete String Quartets
Henschel String Quartet

After comparative listening to all the Mendelssohn quartets performed by the Emerson, Leipzig, Ysaÿe and Henschel String Quartets, it is the Henschel group that sounds the most satisfying to these ears.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Mikalojus Konstantinas ČIURLIONIS










http://www.allmusic.com/album/mikal...nis-complete-works-for-orchestra-mw0002392750
http://www.nflowers.ru/page.php?page=23&item=193&lang=en

read review here
http://audaud.com/2012/12/ciurlionis-in-the-forest-the-sea-de-profundis-lithuanian-national-sym-orch-and-kaunas-state-choirjuozas-domarkas-cond-northern-flowers/


----------



## Badinerie

Respighi Respect! I love this on CD.
Feste Romane is an incredible piece. I have this through my Beyer Dynamics right now Oojah! That Circensus.


----------



## Jeff W

Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 and the Symphonic Dances. Vladimir Ashkenazy with the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Prokofiev's Symphony No. 2 & 3. Dmitrij Kitajenko leading the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln. Try as I might, Prokofiev's Symphonies just do nothing for me...









Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 1. Krystian Zimerman leading the Polish Festival Orchestra from the piano.









The Brahms Violin Concerto and the Double Concerto. Henryk Szeryng played solo violin and János Starker played solo cello. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (I guess they picked up the "Royal" in between the Rachmaninoff recordings and these).


----------



## Alfacharger

A great "theme and variations" score by Korngold!


----------



## Levanda

Vow glad you listening Mykolas Ciurlionys. Lithuania is proud of him. Many thanks for letting to know for others his music.


----------



## Guest

Sonatas No. 7-9 and the Rondo K.511 today.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Wuorinen*: Chamber Music, w. Brentano Qt., Sherry, Oppens, Ohlsson, etc. (rec.1988 - 2009).

When in the need of "Getting Your Mind Right", give these a few spins.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Listening to the sonata rather than the concerto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 1 / Richter*
> 
> *Maybe* the concerto next.


Please don't tease.


----------



## Vaneyes

julianoq said:


> Thanks for posting this! Found this record for streaming, looks quite amazing!


The video of that occasion is quite mahvellous. So appreciative the concertgoers were...hanging on every note. In every respect, a classical love-in. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: the Takacs Quartet in String Quartet #6 in B flat major; Mustonen and Alexeev in Scriabin.


----------



## Bas

Richard Wagner - Siegfried
By René Kollo, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam, Siegmund Nimsgern, Matti Saminem, Orturn Wenkel, Jeannine Altmeyer, Norma Sharp, Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski [dir.], on RCA / Eurodisc


----------



## Blake

Feldman's _For Philip Guston._ About 2 hours in. Wonderful. I think I'll take her home.


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Milan Munclinger conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Jean Pierre Rampal, flute


----------



## PetrB

*Ravel piano concerti ~ Samson François, piano*

The two Ravel piano concerti, imo, in their archival / must-have best ever recorded performances.

Formerly on Angel / Seraphim, now EMI, these are available on one disc.

Samson François; Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens - conductor.

Piano Concerto in G




Piano Concerto in D





The complete solo piano music of Ravel was also recorded by Samson François, available on the same label.

Other fine recordings, if I were to own _only one,_ these are they.


----------



## opus55

Bas said:


> Richard Wagner - Siegfried
> By René Kollo, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam, Siegmund Nimsgern, Matti Saminem, Orturn Wenkel, Jeannine Altmeyer, Norma Sharp, Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski [dir.], on RCA / Eurodisc
> 
> View attachment 49246


Just placed an order for Janowski box set for US$20 including shipping. Looking forward to hearing another interpretation of the masterpiece.

Puccini: La Rondine
Wagner: Götterdämmerung


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842): String Quartet No.6 in A Minor

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Giordano

Haydn Keyboard Sonatas 11, 31, 32, 57
Paul Galbraith, 8-string guitar


----------



## JACE

Prompted by another thread, I'm listening to two versions of Strauss' Four Last Songs:
















Popp, Tennstedt, LPO / Schwarzkopf, Szell, RSO Berlin


----------



## brotagonist

Something a little different:









Sequentia : _Dante and the Troubadours_

I learned of the ancient music ensemble, Sequentia, back in the '90s, when I went through a Minnesänger and Troubadour phase. It turns out that Dante was a great fan of the music of the troubadours, that he praised them in his Divine Comedy, and that he wrote about them in another book on philosophy and vernacular language, I believe (I don't feel like digging out the album notes right now  ). These seven songs are ones he claimed as favourites, and the eighth is an instrumental using original music from one of the seven. It's a fine album, if you like that sort of thing. Well, I guess I sort of do


----------



## Sid James

Two instances of image painting here, with some 15th century music in between.










*Respighi*
Roman Trilogy:
_Fountains of Rome (Fontana di Roma)_
_Pines of Rome (Pini di roma)_
_Roman Festivals (Feste Romane)_
- Royal PO under Enrique Bátiz (Naxos)

I've been listening to *Respighi's Roman Trilogy *a lot lately, and covered it in my 'contrasts and connections' thread. Perhaps no other composer save Vivaldi did music so suggestive of Italian life? Respighi provided descriptions of each scene he was setting in these pieces, as if they where scenes from a movie. I first heard _*Epiphany*_, the final movement of *Roman Festivals*, when it was played as an interlude during the 1990 three tenors concert in Rome. It kind of makes me think of a traffic jam, all those trumpets beeping away, but other things (like street songs, organ grinders and drunken cries) where on the composer's mind.










*Dufay* _Chansons_
- Ensemble Unicorn directed by Michael Posch with Bernhard Landauer, counter tenor (Naxos)

The* Dufay songs *have sounds and rhythms that are similar to Ravi Shankar, who I listened to last time. The disc features songs interspersed with instrumental items. Its ending is memorable, although I've not heard this in years. The singer sings _Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys_ (_Farewell these good wines of Lannoys_) as he exits the church where this was recorded. The troubadour's life is conveyed here, of constantly being on the move. 










*Sculthorpe* _The Fifth Continent, for speaker and orch_.
- The composer speaking with Tasmanian SO under David Porcelijn (ABC Classics)

Finally, *Sculthorpe's Fifth Continent*, a work that not only images the Australian landscape but also looks at aspects of its psychological implications. Basically, loneliness and fragility in a vast landscape. Its five movements include _Outback (Irkanda IV)_ and _Small Town, _which can also be played as stand alone works.

Unlike Respighi, Sculthorpe isn't interested in Impressionistic devices but more in sonority itself to convey moods and images. There is a pared down and somewhat stark quality here too, much like the painting on the cd cover by Russell "Tassie" Drysdale, a friend of the composer (there is a photo of them together in Sculthorpe's autobiography having a beer in an outback pub, much like that in the painting). Sculthorpe's narration is clear and direct, but not lacking warmth. Like the music, D.H. Lawrence's text is both descriptive and psychological:

_"…the bush, the grey, charred bush…It was so phantom-like, so ghostly, with its tall pale trees and many dead trees, like corpses, partly charred by bushfires: and then the foliage so dark, like grey-green iron…Waiting, waiting - the bush seemed to be hoarily waiting, And he could not penetrate into its secret…"_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Magnificent choral singing in the _Gloria_.









Some formidable if not exactly passionate singing by Sutherland and Horne from a live, '65 Boston performance.









Baker's Dido's lament is absolutely sublime. Famed Decca recording engineer Kenneth Wilkinson makes it even more so.


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4, Ferenc Fricsay in 1957 mono. A white-hot performance, quite extraordinary. On the radio.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

- One of my personal warhorses, *Bruckner No. 9 - Carlo Maria Giulini/Wiener Philharmoniker*
This is one of those magical performances, I can't really put my finger on what makes it so special, it gives me chills every time I listen to it. This is the recording that introduced me to Bruckner and what an introduction it was!


----------



## Pugg

​
Mercadante: Orazi e Curiazi,
Another jewel from this catalogue from Opera Rara .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is the work that started my love affair with David Daniels, when I heard him sing it at the Barbican Centre 13 years ago. Up till then I had an antipathy for the countertenor voice and didn't much like the music of the baroque, but I went on the insistence of a friend, and became a total convert. Daniels' beautiful voice, his musicality, his natural platform manner and his gift for communication bowled me over and I have been a fan ever since. I even stayed behind at the end of the concert to get my programme signed, and I don't think I've missed a Daniels visit to these shores since.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 49269
> 
> 
> Baker's Dido's lament is absolutely sublime. Famed Decca recording engineer Kenneth Wilkinson makes it even more so.


Blow authenticity, Baker's Dido is still, to my ears, the most moving on record.


----------



## SimonNZ

Marek Czerniewicz's Transparent - Neo Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Pergolesi Stabat mater. 
I like this performance on youtube. I have yet to buy a recording of this. I cant decide which one to get!


----------



## Lukecash12

Badinerie said:


> Pergolesi Stabat mater.
> I like this performance on youtube. I have yet to buy a recording of this. I cant decide which one to get!


As many as you can! I can't get enough of this composition.


----------



## ptr

Organ Music from Carlisle Cathedral (Priory)
(Herbert Howells - Rhapsody in C sharp minor / William Lloyd Webber - Benedictus / Frank Bridge - Adagio in E / John Ireland - Capriccio / Healey Willan - Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue: Introduction / Percy Whitlock - Fidelis / Edward Elgar - Organ Sonata in G)









John Robinson, organist

/ptr


----------



## rhage

Currently:

Puccini - E Lucevan le Stelle (from Act III of "Tosca") (Philharmonia Orchestra, Cond. James Levine; Placido Domingo, Tenor)

A bit dramatic for 1:34am, but I have my playlist on shuffle currently


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).









Haydn's final glorious symphony. Herbig does an excellent job here, imo.


----------



## dgee

A right old Schubertiad today:

HIP Trout - these guys are having so much fun and you can hear EVERYTHING









Bb Trio - it's a big piece (known as long songs in the business!)









Unfinished with Abbado and Chamber Orchestra of Europe (can't get enough of them at the moment - a band of chamber musician will beat the big orchestras in this rep anytime for me). Those with an interest in what conductors do can see Abbado does as much or as little as he wants with this stunning smaller group (including conducting some of the first movement in 1!) - just mind the audio/visual lag


----------



## SimonNZ

Sofia Gubaidulina's Quaternion - Moscow Cello Quartet


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Some songs!

Schoenberg Das Buch

Takemitsu Coral Island

And a purely orchestral piece Inner Voices by Chinary Ung, a wonderful accessible work!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

JS Bach - Mass in B minor - Balthasar-Neumann-Chor - Freiburger Barockorchester - Thomas Hengelbrock









A cool, dull, windy and rainy day outside needs some light and warmth. Bach's Mass is just the thing for such a day ... for any day!


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's String Quartet No.3 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## ptr

*75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996 * / 3

*CD 5*







*CD 6*








/ptr


----------



## dgee

ptr said:


> *75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996 * / 3


Most of these are on spotify - some gems and not-so-gems!! But great zeitgeist


----------



## SimonNZ

That's this one, right?:










Col Legno is another one of those labels where when I hear about an interesting release they've already sold through their one and only batch.

Looks very tasty, though. I'll grab it in the unlikely event I stumble across one.


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> - One of my personal warhorses, *Bruckner No. 9 - Carlo Maria Giulini/Wiener Philharmoniker*
> This is one of those magical performances, I can't really put my finger on what makes it so special, it gives me chills every time I listen to it. This is the recording that introduced me to Bruckner and what an introduction it was!


I agree. While I am no Bruckner fan, I must admit Giulini/VPO are superb here.


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> That's this one, right?


I'm no sure, mine is a 12 CD release from 1996, the box front looks like this:









Dunno if they are the same, I can't find any declaration of content on the Orange Box, bought mine second hand for $3.5o a few years ago when when my regular SH-shop had a clearance sale (still got the sticker on)..

/ptr


----------



## jim prideaux

continiuing with Belohlavek/Czech Phil Dvorak boxed set-4th/5th.

arrived in the post (courtesy of amazon 2nd hand and looking 'mint').........

Alwyn 2nd symphony and other works-Hickox and the LSO
Nielsen 1st/4th-Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch (wanted to hear another interpretation of the 1st as it is the Nielsen I have least knowledge of)

incidentally-while listening to Tubin 3rd performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. I had a look at the Penguin 'Guide' and the last movement is described as bombastic-being of an age where this word seems to best describe ELP I was a little taken aback!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, String Quartet in E-Flat Major, D 87 (Artis Quartett Wien).


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1761-1751): Oboe Concerto in D Major, Op.7, No.6

I Musici with Heinz Holliger on oboe


----------



## Pugg

​One of my favourite recital discs .


----------



## Blancrocher

Gosta Nystroem - Sinfonia del mare (Christoph Konig); Gian-Francesco Malipiero - Sinfonia del mare (Antonio de Almeida)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 49291
> View attachment 49292
> 
> 
> Gosta Nystroem - Sinfonia del mare (Christoph Konig); Gian-Francesco Malipiero - Sinfonia del mare (Antonio de Almeida)


Nystroem- right on.

Have you heard Svetlanov's powerplant treatment of Nystroem's_ Tempest_?

I love the female chorus for the storm sequence at the begining of the piece.


----------



## Orfeo

*George Lloyd*
Symphonies nos. V & VIII.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Edward Downes.

*Gordon Jacob*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth.

*Herbert Howells*
Piano Concerti nos. I & II.
Penguinski.
-Howard Shelley, pianist.
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox.

*Ernest John Moeran*
Rhapsodies nos. I & II.
Violin Concerto(*) & Lonely Waters.
-Lydia Mordkovitch, violinist(*).
-The Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley.


----------



## rrudolph

In the mood for some epic storytelling...

Xenakis: Oresteia








Schoenberg: Moses und Aron








Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh


----------



## Vasks

*Rheinberger - Overture to Shakespeare's "Taming of the Shrew" (Athinaos/Signum)
Brahms - Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano (West, Driskall & Baker/Klavier)
Szymanowski - Symphony #3 (Dorati/London)*


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Scelsi's String Quartet No.3 - Arditti Quartet


Thanks for posting, I'll investigate.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


>


Is that couple on again, or still off? A torrid relationship.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schnittke*: Cello Sonatas, w. the Geringases (rec.1998/9); Violin Sonatas, w. Wallin & Pontinen (rec.1991).


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Domenico Scarlatti - Sonatas
> 
> Sonata in E, K.495: Allegro
> Sonata in E, K.381: Allegro
> Sonata in E, K.20: Presto
> Sonata in e, K.394: Allegro
> Sonata in G, K.454: Andante Spiritoso
> Sonata in G, K.425: Allegro Molto
> Sonata in D, K.491: Allegro
> Sonata in d, K.32: Aria
> Sonata in A, K.342: Allegro*
> Maria Tipo, piano [CfP, 2001; rec 1978]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Clavichorder


I inadvertently failed to mention this to julianoq yesterday. Yes indeed. It's now on the runway.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening catch-up. *Franck*: Symphony in D minor, w. Philadelphia/Godfather (rec.1982).

View attachment 49308


----------



## Blancrocher

Gardiner & co. in Chabrier; Samson Francois & co. in Ravel.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

There's lots of Gallic charm to this opera. I wish the conducting and the principals were up to the task though.









By way of the widest contrast, Plasson's Chabrier (not unlike Gardiner's above_ ;D_) has the type of dash and pluck I love to hear in this type of music. His treatment of the _Gwendoline Overture _just exudes sexiness.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto in D Major (Nathan Milstein; Claudio Abbado; Wiener Philharmoniker).









Coming back to Tchaikovsky's violin concerto after a while. Sounds excellent .


----------



## ptr

*75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996 * / 4

*CD 7*







*CD 8*








/ptr


----------



## rrudolph

Bruckner: Symphony #8


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: From me flows what you call Time
Nexus, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, cond. St Clair


----------



## Bas

Henry Purcell - Fantazias for violin
By the Ricerar Consort, Philippe Pierlot [dir.] on Mirare


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying symphony No6 this evening
Sumptuous playing and recording and I would highly recommend


----------



## Headphone Hermit

from a little bit further up the M6 ....

Berlioz - Les Troyens - Ben Heppner, Michelle de Young, Petra Lang - LSO - Sir Colin Davis









As a performance, I prefer the earlier Davis version, but the sound quality on this set is much better and once in a while, I pull this off the shelf for a change. A magical opera, magical sound, magical performances


----------



## Giordano

Badinerie said:


> Pergolesi Stabat mater.
> I like this performance on youtube. I have yet to buy a recording of this. I cant decide which one to get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabina Puertolas, soprano
> Vivica Genaux, mezzosoprano
> Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset.


This one is my favorite:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> from a little bit further up the M6 ....
> 
> Berlioz - Les Troyens - Ben Heppner, Michelle de Young, Petra Lang - LSO - Sir Colin Davis
> 
> View attachment 49333
> 
> 
> As a performance, I prefer the earlier Davis version, but the sound quality on this set is much better and once in a while, I pull this off the shelf for a change. A magical opera, magical sound, magical performances


I kept going back and forth between the two performances, but presently I prefer the Davis Philips_Troyens_ to the later one as well-- with the sole exception of the _Royal Hunt and Storm _from Act Three, which on the LSO Live T_royens_ has the most powerful brass I've ever heard of the piece. Absolutely fierce in every way.

Aside from that aberration?-- Veasey and Vickers are a real hard act to follow.

So when I listen to _Troyens_, I always have both handy at the cd player.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> I kept going back and forth between the two performances, but presently I prefer the Davis Philips_Troyens_ to the later one as well-- with the sole exception of the _Royal Hunt and Storm _from Act Three, which on the LSO Live T_royens_ has *the most powerful brass *I've ever heard of the piece. Absolutely fierce in every way.
> 
> Aside from that aberration?-- Veasey and Vickers are a real hard act to follow.
> 
> So when I listen to _Troyens_, I always have both handy at the cd player.


Good point about the power of the brass. The LSO set also has the edge when it comes to some of the more delicate pieces ... for example, _entree des matelots_ (from Act 3) is currently playing and the LSO set brings out the delicacy of Berlioz's writing really well. (PS, RHS is in Act 4 - Disc 3 -  )


----------



## echo

Lately i start my days with a bit of Vivaldi - today - Laudate pueri RV 600

i'm listening to this from the 2 minute mark


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach Cantata 97 "All my undertakings"

For unspecified occasion (possibly/probably a wedding cantata) - Leipzig, 1734

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Sonata

Magic Flute, Mozart.

Superb. Beautiful. My first listen to the "Phillips Edition" Complete Mozart Operas. I haven't listened to this opera at all in a year or so and I'd forgotten just how wonderful it was.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Domenico Scarlatti

Sonata in A minor, K109
Sonata in A, K39
Sonata in G, K125
Sonata in G, K470
Sonata in G, K124
Sonata in G, K79
Sonata in G, K547
Sonata in B flat, K551
Sonata in B flat minor, K128*
Maria Tipo [EMI, rec 1978]

The second half of yesterday's disc. On Spotify


----------



## SimonNZ

"Missa De Saint Marcel: Chants of the Church of Rome from the 7th & 13th Centuries" - Marcel Peres, dir.


----------



## Mahlerian

Wagner: Die Walkure, Act III
Donald McIntyre, Gwyneth Jones, Bayreuth Festspiel Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Itullian

Mahlerian said:


> Wagner: Die Walkure, Act III
> Donald McIntyre, Gwyneth Jones, Bayreuth Festspiel Orchestra, cond. Boulez


Great Ring in great sound!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Itullian said:


> Great Ring in great sound!!


I enjoyed the production too, when I watched it all the way through a while back.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Wagner: Die Walkure, Act III
> Donald McIntyre, Gwyneth Jones, Bayreuth Festspiel Orchestra, cond. Boulez


The virtues of the Boulez _Ring_ for me are the solid conducting, the great Philips engineered sound, and Dame Gwyneth Jones in her more inspired moments. As for the rest of the cast, not to mention the fatuous Marxist staging, well. . .


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> The virtues of the Boulez _Ring_ for me are the solid conducting, the great Philips engineered sound, and Dame Gwyneth Jones in her more inspired moments. As for the rest of the cast, not to mention the fatuous Marxist staging, well. . .


Well, we can certainly agree that vocally it's far from the best Ring out there.


----------



## Cheyenne

Gerald Finzi's _Intimations of Immortality_ (Hickox, Liverpool Philharmonic). I didn't know anybody had composed a setting of Wordsworth's famous Ode  I'm very curious!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Well, we can certainly agree that vocally it's far from the best Ring out there.


Dame Gwyneth, wobbly as she is here and there, saves it for me. Its refreshing to hear Boulez clarifying those dense textures as well-- without sounding too clinical or at the expense of the drama. That Philips engineering is just wonderful. . . Thanks for posting it and getting that meme back in circulation.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Some more Bach, organ and Helmut Walcha, this time in the "Art of Fugue".


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> The virtues of the Boulez _Ring_ for me are the solid conducting, the great Philips engineered sound, and Dame Gwyneth Jones in her more inspired moments. As for the rest of the cast, not to mention the fatuous Marxist staging, well. . .


I haven't seen it for decades, and I agree about the staging and singing (though I think Jones looks and acts better than she sounds). I do recall some good acting, with characters really relating to one another, which is presumably a credit to Chereau. I think that's what kept me watching. But as I say, it's been many years.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Time Warner is doing a crappy job keeping me connected to the internet again so I'm momentarily stuck to posting from my i-pad. Still listening to mostly chamber works or works for solo instrument... in spite of picking up Tchaikovsky's "Cherevichki" yesterday.

Boulez' Ring? I'll pass.


----------



## Jeff W

I really need to start posting in the mornings again...









I got started with the Concert Fantasy and Piano Concerto No. 1 by Tchaikovsky. Peter Donohoe played the solo piano while Rudolf Barshai led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.









Brahms' Piano Concerto No. 1. Emil Gilels at the piano while Eugen Jochum led the Berlin Philharmonic.









The Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. James Ehnes played solo violin and Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.









Symphony No. 4 & 5 of Tchaikovsky. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Lukecash12

Jeff W said:


> I really need to start posting in the mornings again...
> 
> View attachment 49345
> 
> 
> I got started with the Concert Fantasy and Piano Concerto No. 1 by Tchaikovsky. Peter Donohoe played the solo piano while Rudolf Barshai led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 49348
> 
> 
> Brahms' Piano Concerto No. 1. Emil Gilels at the piano while Eugen Jochum led the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> View attachment 49347
> 
> 
> The Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. James Ehnes played solo violin and Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 49344
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 4 & 5 of Tchaikovsky. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


Well it looks like you've had a bombastic day. Makes me want to find that old bass drum and give her a try, I love to play along with my favorite recordings. Do you guys ever find yourselves doing that?


----------



## bejart

Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Symphony No.2 in E Flat

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra


----------



## JACE

Back to Scriabin:










Scriabin: 12 Etudes, Op. 8; 6 Preludes, Op. 13; 5 Preludes, Op. 16; Piano Sonata No. 10; Vers la flamme / Olli Mustonen


----------



## JACE

Lukecash12 said:


> Well it looks like you've have a bombastic day. Makes me want to find that old bass drum and give her a try, I love to play along with my favorite recordings. Do you guys ever find yourselves doing that?


Would if I could. But I'm not a musician.


----------



## Lukecash12

bejart said:


> Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Symphony No.2 in E Flat
> 
> Gernot Schmalfuss conducting the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 49351


Thanks, I hadn't heard anything by Cartellieri before and I am just starting to enjoy it.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Boulez' Ring? I'll pass.


Have you even heard it? Sometimes I doubt whether many of the negative reviewers of Boulez's conducting would feel the same if they didn't know it was him. I've seen people post outright falsehoods (like that he doesn't respond to tempo fluctuations, or that his beat is mechanical, etc.) in regards to it that leave me dumbstruck. I don't always think his interpretation of a given piece is the best, but I do usually find it worth hearing.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

OK... I couldn't hold off til the weekend. I had to give this one a spin. It's too bad Tchaikovsky's operas aren't better known and discussed outside of Russia. Opera was the art form that Tchaikovsky devoted the greatest effort and length of time to.


----------



## echo

one of favs from the last century, this man had such beautiful sorrow 
-
symphony of sorrowful songs


----------



## Weston

*Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major (completed by Deryck Cooke)*
Eliahu Inbal / Radio Sinfonie Orchester, Frankfurt









This is not exactly the cover, but it is close and it's the same recording. My version, bought in an antique shop, is on the Musical Heritage Society label, but that's just about as cheesy as Denon I suppose. At the time I wanted to sample what Mahler might sound like and this was the first Mahler I bought, knowing full well it isn't entirely Mahler.

Since just giving each of Mahler's symphonies one attentive listen is not enough exposure for me to weigh in on whether this is really Mahler or not, I tried just to enjoy the music on its own merits. It is indeed enjoyable, though doesn't remotely approach the astonishing grandeur of the 9th I heard last week. Even though I had heard this before, perhaps a couple of years ago, the explosive bass drum in the finale still startled the heck out of me. Multiple times. The first scherzo is very nice as is the Purgatorio movement.

Mahler or not, *this concludes my systematic exploration of the Mahler symphonies.* I now feel free to sample them at random going forward. To the best of my memory the 9th is my favorite and the 1st my least favorite.


----------



## Sonata

Magic FLUTE inspired me to listen to some Handel flute sonatas and Boccherini flute quintets for the evening


----------



## Mahlerian

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Krystian Zimmerman, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Gyorgy Sviridov + Vladimir Fedoseyev


















http://home.online.nl/ovar/sviridov.htm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 32.*


----------



## Lukecash12

JACE said:


> Back to Scriabin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scriabin: 12 Etudes, Op. 8; 6 Preludes, Op. 13; 5 Preludes, Op. 16; Piano Sonata No. 10; Vers la flamme / Olli Mustonen


For me this is tops (Sofronitsky's famous recording of the etudes back in 52):


----------



## JACE

NP Brahms' Fourth from this set:










*Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1-4, etc. / Maazel, Cleveland Orchestra*

My set is the original Decca LPs, not the Scribendum reissue.


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
> Krystian Zimmerman, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


Gorgeous, sexy, playful, fun, noble, naughty, majestic. . . and with excellent sound. Fantastic climaxes in the _Piano Concerto for the Left Hand_; and with the most gorgeously-articulated beginning section I've ever heard. . .

I don't know what it is with Zimmerman and Boulez, but the _denoument_ is predictable.

Lovely readings in every way.


----------



## Lukecash12

opus55 said:


> Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3


Pinnock has some fantastic recordings of Bach's keyboard concertos as well. Personally I wish he would slow it down about five beats a minute, I understand the brisk tempi but concert works from that time are rooted in dance music like gigues, gavottes, preludes, and so on. How are we supposed to dance to that?

Funny to hear myself asking that, makes me feel young, hehe.


----------



## opus55

Lukecash12 said:


> Pinnock has some fantastic recordings of Bach's keyboard concertos as well. Personally I wish he would slow it down about five beats a minute, I understand the brisk tempi but concert works from that time are rooted in dance music like gigues, gavottes, preludes, and so on. How are we supposed to dance to that?
> 
> Funny to hear myself asking that, makes me feel young, hehe.


I agree on the tempo selection. I think I will enjoy more if he slows down a bit. Goebel seems even faster in some recordings.


----------



## aleazk

*Karlheinz Stockhausen* - Luzifers Abschied

I really love the particular way in which the parts in Italian are sung, with those crazy accents (I don't know how to call it; it's similar to the way in which the performers 'sing' numbers in the Helikopter-Streichquartett).

It really adds to some sense of surreal experience, like a dream, a grotesque Dantesque dream. And, like any extreme situation of this kind, humorous and frightening at the same time, like a maniac delighted in his insanity.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I had a great time listening to Schoenberg today. I'd say that after more familiarity with him, he's one of the best composers ever. There is so much love and humanness within the darkness of his music, whether it be late romantic, freely atonal, or twelve-tone atonal. Within the space of the dissonance, there is much thought, expression, and beauty.

I listened to these either on youtube or the Arnold Schoenberg center website:

Wind quintet
A survivor from Warsaw
Chamber symphony 2
Pierrot lunaire
Jacob's ladder
Op 50abc religious choral works
Violin concerto

Most of these I haven't heard before. The wind quintet and Jacob's ladder were in particular great new discoveries.


----------



## Guest

It was such a treat going to real brick and mortar stores (Amoeba and Rasputin's) in the San Francisco Bay today! I picked up these goodies:


----------



## Weston

Further listening tonight.
*
Busoni: String Quartet No. 1 in C major, Op. 19 *
Pellegrini-Quartett

View attachment 49361


Not good enough to rave about, not boring enough to reject. It has some inventive moments but is not Busoni's shining moment.

*Grøndahl: Concerto for trombone & orchestra*
Leif Segerstam / Bamberg Symphony Orchestra / Christian Lindberg. trombone

View attachment 49362


Not quite as good as the deFrumerie on the same album. This work seems a little too sentimental for my mood, perhaps a little too Hollywood even though written in 1924. Still I recognize it is beautiful.

*Prokofiev: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 58*
Valery Polyansky / Russian State Symphony Orchestra / Alexander Ivashkin, cello

View attachment 49363


And the last piece rocks some serious classical socks off. I'm wondering if Ivashkin took lessons from Gould in performance however. It sounds like someone is humming and grunting through the rowdy parts. The work is full of brief passages I wish could have been explored more thoroughly in another work, especially in the lengthy third movement.


----------



## JACE

Another Brahms Fourth. This time with Eugen Jochum conducting the London PO.

After listening to Maazel's version, Jochum's is a breath of fresh air!

Anyone else heard Maazel's Brahms? Every note is perfect, everything is in it's place. But it seems very impersonal and sterile. Very UN-Brahmsian!

Oh well. I guess Jochum and Walter and HvK are for me when it comes to Brahms.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 279

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"The Three Kings March" from RVW's _Hodie_ cantada is something that could have been used in an MGM extravaganza like _Ben Hur_ or the _King of Kings_. Yes, its _that _exalted sounding. Hickox's handling of the chorus is excellent. Its certainly one of my all time favorite Vaughan Williams pieces.









The EMI Tennstedt Mahler's Third has an engineer job with sonic punch to it. The horns of the London Philharmonic sound glorious. The outer parts of the first movement have that epic and heroic treatment that I so love. As good as this is, I still marginally prefer the DG Sinopoli/Philharmonia for sound quality and exuberance of reading.










I'm feeling fierce. I need a Birgit fix. Acts One and Three of _Walkure_.


----------



## opus55

That's some intense music there, Marschallin. Hope you're not drinking hard stuff or excercising to the sound of music.

Hindemith

Symphonie "Mathis der Maler"
Trauermusik


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> Another Brahms Fourth. This time with Eugen Jochum conducting the London PO.
> 
> After listening to Maazel's version, Jochum's is a breath of fresh air!
> 
> Anyone else heard Maazel's Brahms? Every note is perfect, everything is in it's place. But it seems very impersonal and sterile. Very UN-Brahmsian!
> 
> Oh well. I guess Jochum and Walter and HvK are for me when it comes to Brahms.


And Klemperer


----------



## rhage

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37, (I) Allegro con brio (London Symphony Orchestra, Cond. Sir Colin Davis; Evgeny Kissin, Piano)


----------



## rhage

She. Is. Great.

(Woops, referring to the Mozart, Mitsuko Uchida above. Sorry, still new to posting.


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major
_Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, David Zinman_










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
_Claudio Arrau / Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> opus55: That's some intense music there, Marschallin. Hope you're not drinking hard stuff or excercising to the sound of music.


How very dare you!

Wagner's an immoderate religious addiction, not a perfectly-respectable chemical one.

_;D_


----------



## Haydn man

JACE said:


> Another Brahms Fourth. This time with Eugen Jochum conducting the London PO.
> 
> After listening to Maazel's version, Jochum's is a breath of fresh air!
> 
> Anyone else heard Maazel's Brahms? Every note is perfect, everything is in it's place. But it seems very impersonal and sterile. Very UN-Brahmsian!
> 
> Oh well. I guess Jochum and Walter and HvK are for me when it comes to Brahms.


And don't forget Kleiber


----------



## Alypius

JACE said:


> Back to Scriabin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scriabin: 12 Etudes, Op. 8; 6 Preludes, Op. 13; 5 Preludes, Op. 16; Piano Sonata No. 10; Vers la flamme / Olli Mustonen


JACE, I think that I had recommended this recording to you quite a while ago. I hadn't realized that you had bought it. Hope you're enjoying it. It's certainly a favorite of mine. Scriabin's solo piano works -- I find them awe-inspiring. Speaking of which, the sonatas might be a good way to end the day.

Marc-André Hamelin, _Scriabin: Complete Piano Sonatas_ (Hyperion, 1996)


----------



## opus55

Raff: Symphony No. 3, _"Im Walde"_
_Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Urs Schneider_










Nothing catchy but there are numerous ensembles within the symphony that get your attention. I'll remember to play this next time I ride through the forests.


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## jim prideaux

early morning listen-Berglund bringing his usual vigour (with the Royal Danish, orchestra rather than pastry) to Nielsen Symphony 1.


----------



## SimonNZ

Georg Friedrich Haas' Wer, wenn ich schriee, hörte mich... - Klangforum Wien










Gérard Pesson's Mes Béatitudes - Ensemble Recherche


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 70 in D Major; Symphony No. 71 in B-Flat Major (Roy Goodman; The Hanover Band).









Coming back to Haydn's 70ies symphonies. Lots of awesome stuff here.


----------



## Pugg

1960


1986​
I listened this CD's, the first to the last note captivating.

Almost thirty years between them yet fascinating listening pleasure


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Trying to inject a little Mediterranean sunshine into this cold, grey, miserable morning in London. More treasures from the EMI archives, Rodzinski's performance of _The Three Cornered Hat_ is particularly vivid.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earle Brown's Twenty Five Pages - Steffen Schleiermacher, piano


----------



## ptr

Vladimir Horowitz #51; *Horowitz Plays Chopin* (RCA)








Vladimir Horowitz #52; *Horowitz plays Scriabin* (RCA)








/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Tempus Loquendi - Hans Balmer, flute


----------



## jim prideaux

first listening to newly arrived recording of Martinu 2nd 3rd and 4th piano concertos (Amazon 2nd hand-would not like to give the impression that I am profligate with cash) performed by Firkusny, Pesek and the Czech Phil-there is an obvious difference to other recordings I have heard-seems more considered and poised, the neo classical elements accentuated by a transparency in both the actual composition and the recording itself!


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Rihm's "Dithyrambe" Concerto - Arditti Quartet, Luzerner Sinfonieorchester


----------



## ptr

*75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996* / 5

*CD 9*








*CD 10*








/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

Finally posting in the morning when I get home instead of in the evening after waking up! (Working overnights is hard!)









Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 15, 16, 17 & 18. Christoph Eschenbach played the solo piano.









Joseph Haydn's Piano Sonatas No. 59, 60, 61 & 62. Jeno Jando played the piano. Between the 62 piano sonatas, 70+ string quartets, 100+ symphonies and everything else, when did Haydn find time to eat or sleep?









Beethoven's Piano Sonatas No. 31 & 32. Alfred Brendel at the piano.









And now for something completely different. Brahms' German Requiem. Otto Klemperer with the Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus.









Changing the tone once again, Saint-Saens' Piano Concertos No.1, 2 & 3. Pascal Roge at the piano while Charles Dutoit led the Philharmonia Orchestra in the first, the Royal Philharmonic in the second and the London Philharmonic in the third.

Woo! It's Friday! Time to check out the Saturday Symphony thread!


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Sinfonia No.5 in D Minor

I Musici -- William Bennett and Lenore Smith, flutes


----------



## Vasks

Rennnnaissance


----------



## Blancrocher

Victoria de los Angeles - Chants d'Auvergne


----------



## Pugg

​
What a coincidence :Chants d'Auvergne Kiri te Kanawa


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pugg said:


> 1960
> 
> 
> 1986​
> I listened this CD's, the first to the last note captivating.
> 
> Almost thirty years between them yet fascinating listening pleasure


Nineteen-sixty Sutherland all the way.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Bruckneriana*

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the currently-- 'overcast' :/ climes of Southern California, getting espressinated and waking up to the grander side of Bruckner.









Jochum _Te Deum_. _Fierce_.









Karajan _Te Deum_. _Fierce_.









Van Beinum Bruckner's Eighth, last movement-- perhaps, and I can't believe I'm actually saying this: 'too aggressive.'


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Debussy* birthday (1862).


----------



## Badinerie

Mr T with my afternoon cuppa T...Pyotr Ilyich that is, Sucker!


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Cello sonatas 
By Pierre Fournier [cello], Wilhelm Backhaus [cello], on Decca









I can not get enough of these pizzicati in the second sonata!

Giuseppe Verdi - Don Carlo
By Placido Domingo, Montserrat Caballé, Shirley Verret, Sherill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi, Giovanni Foianni, e.a. Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Convent Garden, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI


----------



## Orfeo

*Uuno Klami*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
Symphonie Enfantine.
Overture "King Lear."
-The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/Tuomas Ollila.

*Leevi Madetoja*
Symphony no. I in F major.
-The Iceland Symphony Orchestra/Petri Sakari.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphonies nos. I & IV.
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Ari Rasilainen.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. III in E major.
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## JACE

Listening to some Sibelius from this set:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 / Stokowski, National PO*


----------



## jim prideaux

Richard Hickox and the LSO performing Alwyn Symphony no. 5, Sinfonietta for strings and the 2nd Piano Concerto with Howard Shelley-unforgiving and challenging to my ears but there is a continuity from Walton, Rubbra and Moeran


----------



## Guest

Jumppanen yields little to Pollini's iconic recording of the 2nd Sonata, and he is far better recorded.


----------



## Vasks

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Jump on in with Jumppanen


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Listening to some Sibelius from this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 / Stokowski, National PO*


Looks like a robbery.


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## Lukecash12

Listening to Jenna Ransom, my old post grad piano teacher from UOP, as she plays some etudes by Heller. Hehe, it's been a while and she's beginning to look old too. I can remember wanting to be that piano when I was her student


----------



## Morimur

*György Kurtág - (2003) Signs, Games, and Messages (Holderlin, Beckett)*









Andrew Clements
The Guardian, Thursday 26 June 2003

If anyone needed proof of Gyorgy Kurtag's fondness for small, sometimes microscopic, musical forms, then this CD of three of his most recent works provides it. There are 59 tracks here, the longest lasting just three minutes, the shortest barely 30 seconds.

The six settings in the Hölderlin cycle (five of poems by Hölderlin, the last by Paul Célan) were completed in 1997; the 34 separate pieces in the Samuel Beckett-inspired Pas à Pas - Nulle Part, for baritone, string trio and percussion, emerged the following year. And there are 19 miniatures taken from the collection of pieces for strings, the unfinished Signs, Games and Messages.

As always with Kurtag, too, the patchwork of each composition builds into infinitely more than the sum of its parts. The unaccompanied settings for baritone in Hölderlin-Gesange make a seamless arch of incantatory, almost plainchant-like utterances that is broken only in the third song, when a trombone and tuba provide a fiercely baleful backdrop to the voice; it is unadorned, and wrenchingly powerful. The Beckett cycle is far more intricate.

As so often with Kurtag, some of the numbers within it are tributes to other friends and musicians - there is a "message" to Boulez, homages to Heinz Holliger, Christian Wolff and Helmut Lachenmann. Setting poems from Mirlitonnades, the collection in French that Beckett published in 1978, as well as a selection of the aphorisms by the 18th-century French revolutionary Sébastien Chamade that the dramatist translated into English around the same time, Pas à Pas - Nulle Part is effectively an extended nocturne, a meditation on darkness and death that propels itself on a mixture of rage and resignation towards extinction.

The settings are sometimes fragmentary, atomising the brief, almost aphoristic texts, sometimes concentrated into a single cantilena. The percussion provides explosive punctuation and the strings - often using metal mutes to give an etiolated, almost disembodied sound - convey fractured commentaries. An integral part of Kurtag's genius is his ability to give the most unprepossessing musical gesture an immense expressive weight, and the occasional climaxes in Pas à Pas - Nulle Part have a quite terrifying power. It is one of Kurtag's greatest achievements.

Signs, Games and Messages is effectively the string counterpart to Jatekok, the collection of piano duets that Kurtag has been assembling steadily now for more than 30 years. It is a mixture of solos, duets and trios, as well as one string sextet (not included on this disc), and each piece squeezes the last drop of expressiveness from every phrase, so that a simple scale or arpeggio can acquire immense significance. Such concentration demands equal commitment from Kurtag's interpreters - and all of them here, especially the baritone Kurt Widmer in the two song cycles, are beyond praise. This is a quite exceptional disc.


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Figures, Doubles, Prismes
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Violent and scintillating by turns, this relatively early work (from around the time of _Pli selon pli_) sounds like a mixture of Messiaen, Varese, and Schoenberg (the Schoenberg of Moses und Aron, even!).


----------



## ptr

*75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996 * / 6

*CD 11*








*CD 12*








On finishing the final disc, I can say the there are several works on this compilation that have received better interpretations elsewhere (Like Hindemith's Quartet, Stravinsky, Schönberg, Berg, Berio's Sinfonia and most of the Boulez Works)..

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: Piano Quartets / Sucharova-Weiser, Vlach Quartet*

*Composer: Antonín Dvorák 
Performer: Helena Suchárová-Weiser 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Vlach String Quartet*









Piano Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 23
Piano Quartet No. 2 in E-Flat Major, Op. 87








Antonín Dvorák​
*These are excellent performances from members of the Vlach Quartet joined by pianist Helena Suchárová-Weiser, thoroughly idiomatic, as one might expect from this venerable Czech ensemble, and an excellent recording made at the Lobkowitz Palace, Prague, in 2008. Surprisingly, there isn't as much competition as one might expect, at least not that couples both piano quartets on the same disc. Two that have long occupied favored status in my collection-one with the disbanded Domus on Hyperion, and the other with the Ames Piano Quartet on Dorian-are both still listed. But they are also both full-priced albums, and I wouldn't argue that either holds a significant edge over this budget-priced Naxos disc. If you don't already have one or more versions of Dvo?ák's two piano quartets on your shelf, this is a sure bet for when you're in one of your own Dvo?ák-loving phases.*
*FANFARE: Jerry Dubins*

*The engineers capture just enough hall resonance to enhance the beautiful playing, but not so much as to obscure it. One would have expected to find this sort of release on an expensive, imported Supraphon disc, where it still would have been a must-buy; at Naxos prices, it's absolutely a steal.*
*-- Stephen Francis Vasta, MusicWeb International*

*Here they are played by musicians who empathise with every note. This Czech ensemble fills the music with airy rhythmic drive, balancing attack and lightness, melting into the soulful slow movements as well as the nostalgic ache that surfaces so often.*
*Jessica Duchen
Classic FM, April 2010*

*The release continues the highly acclaimed series of Dvořák's chamber music recordings from the Vlach Quartet, their members showing that intuitive feel for the Czech idiom with an unforced tonal quality that is so totally pleasing. I much commend such easy-going performances that have a sound quality to match.*
*David Denton
David's Review Corner, December 2009*


----------



## Xylokaine

Some nice orchestral textures here:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to First Symphony in this set:









*Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 "To October," and 3 "The First of May" / Rudolf Barshai, WDR SO*

It astounds me that Shostakovich wrote his First Symphony when he was just 18 years old. Of course, his music would continue to evolve -- but DSCH's distinctive personality & sound are there right from the start.

Barshai's performance with the WDR SO is excellent!


----------



## Blancrocher

Ruth Laredo playing Scriabin.

*p.s.* Welcome to the forum, Xylokaine--and I should mention that people don't like embedded videos in this thread, because it causes their browsers to crash.


----------



## Morimur

*Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Handel Variations, Op. 24 / Waltzes, Op. 39*

_Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Handel Variations, Op. 24 / Waltzes, Op. 39
Johannes Brahms (Composer), George Szell (Conductor), Cleveland Orchestra (Orchestra), Leon Fleisher (Performer)_










Glorious music. I'd forgotten I'd programmed the player to play this right after György Kurtág and it gave me a jolt -- jarring contrast.


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> _Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Handel Variations, Op. 24 / Waltzes, Op. 39
> Johannes Brahms (Composer), George Szell (Conductor), Cleveland Orchestra (Orchestra), Leon Fleisher (Performer)_


He looks how I feel.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Winterreisender said:


>


Funny, I'm also listening to this joyous work right now:

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik, Production III - 
Overture-Suite in B-Flat Major for 2 Oboes, Bassoon, Strings & B.c.; Quartet in E minor for Flute, Violin, Cello & B.c.; Concerto in E-Flat Major for two Horns, Strings & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> He looks how I feel.


Now, what exactly are you implying with this? You don't mean to offend the physiognomy of the great Brahms, do you?


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> He looks how I feel.


*Portly?*
*******


----------



## Guest

Another wonderful recording from Arrau/Davis:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
Fritz Reiner & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Lisa Della Casa

I'm only on my first spin of this recording but so far but I am really impressed. The sound quality is exemplary and the orchestra sounds very much in synch with Reiner and the piece. The brass certainly makes it's presence known though it isn't overbearing. Unless quality suddenly plummets in second half, this may become my preferred recording of the 4th.


----------



## PetrB

Xylokaine said:


> Some nice orchestral textures here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qge0r50BwU#t=79


...The opening of D'Indy's _Médée_ sounds rather like diluted and warmed over Wagner ala _Tristan und Isolde_, lol. Still, D'Indy's is an individual voice while he is yet another composer _whose work shows just how much Wagner's shadow loomed over so much of European Music of this period._


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Now, what exactly are you implying with this? You don't mean to offend the physiognomy of the great Brahms, do you?





Lope de Aguirre said:


> *Portly?*
> 
> *******


Gentlemen! Gentlemen! I implore you! I was referring to his facial expression! Looks like me when the cable is out. I meant no attack on his impressive and considerable girth. :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Gentlemen! Gentlemen! I implore you! I was referring to his facial expression! I meant no attack on his impressive and considerable girth. :tiphat:


so ... you feel thoughtful?


----------



## Vaneyes

LdA, I found Clements' review from '03 highly efficient, in comparison with recent years.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bernstein: On The Town* Frederica Von Stade: Thomas Hampson, Samuel Ramey, Cleo Laine, David Garrison, Kurt Ollmann, Evelyn Lear, Marrie McLaughlin, Tyne Daly with the Lonson Symphony Orchestra conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas on DG








Just back from a somewhat disappointing (weather wise) week in Snowdonia. So to cheer me up this disc is quite a tonic. They don't seem to do musicals today with this many great tunes and so packed with musical interest.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge *

*Suite for Strings, H 93* (1909-10)
*The Hag, H 14* (1902) Song for Baritone and Orchestra 
*Two Songs of Robert Bridges* (1905-06) for Baritone and Orchestra 
1 I praise the tender flower, H 65a	
2 Thou didst delight my eyes, H 65b 
*Two Intermezzi from 'Threads', H 151* (1921/1938)
*Two Old English Songs, H 119* (1916) arranged for String Orchestra 
1 Sally in Our Alley.
2 Cherry Ripe 
*Two Entr'actes* (1906, 1926)
1 Rosemary, H 68b	
2 Canzonetta, H 169
*Valse Intermezzo à cordes, H 17* (1902) No. 2 from Four Pieces for String Orchestra assembled and arranged by Paul Hindemith 
*Todessehnsucht* (1932/1936) 
Arrangement for string orchestra of Komm, süßer Tod, BWV 478, Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750) 
*Sir Roger de Coverley (A Christmas Dance), H 155* (1922/1939) for Strings 
Roderick Williams, Baritone; BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox [Chandos, rec. 2003]

Being the magnificent 5th disc of Chandos's Bridge Orchestral Works collection. None of these are important works from a composer who isn't himself of first or even second rank importance, but Bridge's orchestration of these works is scintillating, and this has been a most enjoyable listen (twice through).

The 'Two songs of Robert Bridges' are my first exposure to Bridge's songwriting.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Coarse and meretricious
Particularly facetious
And flamboyantly nonprecious
_Pas bon_

I was completely bored by this performance. I won't even ask for my money back. I just want fifty minutes of my _life_ back.









However, the _Fiedler _"March of the Toys" from _Babes in Toyland _is pure wonderful from start to finish. Pure Christmas morning. . . even when its still hot Southern Calfiornia August.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Romantic Piano Concerto Vo. 22: Busoni

1.


----------



## LancsMan

*Piano music by Federico Mompou* Stephen Hough on hyperion







My only disc of music by Mompou. What it lacks in musical significance it more than makes up for in a rather elusive sense of mystery and charm. Especially when played as well as this.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Beethoven - Symphony No 5 - Wiener Phil - Carlos Kleiber









There can be few of us who are not familiar with Beethoven's 5th, but I bet we don't listen to it that often. When you listen to the mastery of Kleiber, there is sheer excitement all the way through, even in a very familiar piece. That man was an absolute genius IMHO. Give your ears a treat - get it out, crank up the volume and have a good old listen again


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> ​
> What a coincidence :Chants d'Auvergne Kiri te Kanawa


I had the Te Kanawa and rather liked it. Then, about 20 years ago, I heard the de los Angeles version (played to my by the owner of a record shop)and from the very first notes, the hairs on the back of my neck stood on end and I bought the CD straight away ... but asked if we could listen to the rest of the CD at that time. It was a cracking little shop - few CDs but very well selected by a real enthusiast who loved someone to sit in the large sofa and listen to recordings for an hour or so. Unfortunately, the shop didn't last long .... sorry, I digress .... but I very strongly recommend that you have a listen to the de los Angeles version of this 
:tiphat:


----------



## ptr

Headphone Hermit said:


> There can be few of us who are not familiar with Beethoven's 5th, but I bet we don't listen to it that often. When you listen to the mastery of Kleiber, there is sheer excitement all the way through, even in a very familiar piece. That man was an absolute genius IMHO. Give your ears a treat - get it out, crank up the volume and have a good old listen again


And that despite the fact that it was his dad who was was the true family genius around those Beethoven Symphonies!

/ptr

/


----------



## aleazk

On youtube, *Scelsi*:

-Prânam II

-Hymnos

Enough 'zen' for today! Now, where did I put my 'ego'? Oh, here it is!


----------



## csacks

Friday afternoon, rain anticipated for the week end. Some happiness should be obtained from the music.
Mendelssohn´s First and then Fifth Symphonies, from The Symphony Edition of Claudio Abbado.
Mendelssohn and Abbado are a good mixture


----------



## Jos

Schumann, violinconcerto 
Vaclav snitil, violin
Prague Symphony Orchestra, Libor Hlavacek.

Schumann has always been a bit under my radar, dunno why, it's beautiful. Also an interesting, albeit sad, read about his life and this concerto. True melancholic romantic. Glad to be discovering him.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## millionrainbows

The Rite, in binaural. If you're gonna listen to headphones, you might want to know about this method of recording.


 


 


1.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Lord Herbert of Cherbury's Lute Book - Paul O'Dette









Inspired by Ingelou's poll for favourite plucked instrument (thank you, Ma'am!) - a packed CD of a variety of lute music from across Europe (track listing below) compiled in about 1640 for (by?) Lord Herbert. This is a fantastic introduction to Renaissance-era lute music played with delicacy and feeling by a very fine lutenist. All good stuff!


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 98 "What God does, that is done well"

For the 21st Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.

playing now:










"Campus Stellae: 12th Century Sacred Chant" - Discantus, Brigitte Lesne


----------



## hpowders

Peter Tchaikovsky, String Quartets, No. 1 & 2
Utrecht String Quartet

Brilliant performances by this Dutch ensemble of two of Tchaikovsky's greatest works.

The famous andante cantabile movement from the first quartet reminds me of my stern Russian grandfather, sipping from his tall glass of tea, gazing at 9 year old me disapprovingly from the other side of the table for the crime of simply breathing in his presence.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Silvestre Revueltas* (1899 - 1940) - The String Quartets (1930 - 32)
*
String Quartet No. 1 
String Quartet No. 2 ("Magueyes") 
String Quartet No. 3 
String Quartet No. 4 ("Música de Feria")*
Cuarteto Latinoamericano [New Albion, 1993]

Interesting string quartets from Mexico, modernist, somewhat in the idioms of Bartok or Hindemith. Fiery playing by the Cuarteto Latinoamericano.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Double Concerto
_David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Berlioz - Les Troyens - Marisa Ferrer, Charles Gambon, Jean Giraudeau - RPO - Sir Thomas Beecham









A bit of an oddity here. Recorded in abridged form (hence fits onto 3 CDs) in 1947 with pretty poor sound quality in many parts (eg the chorus sounds as if there are only a couple of people there at times) with a very slow pace at times (eg at the start Sir Thomas seems to be enjoying himself so much that he can barely contemplate doing the whole thing in less than 4 and a half hours (even when it is pretty heavily abridged). But this is fascinating stuff nonetheless, with an excellent Cassandra (Marisa Ferrer) who also will double up as Dido later on. Not sure that starting to listen to this after midnight is the best idea I have had recently ... will save discs 2 and 3 for tomorrow


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Berlioz - Les Troyens - Marisa Ferrer, Charles Gambon, Jean Giraudeau - RPO - Sir Thomas Beecham
> 
> View attachment 49451
> 
> 
> A bit of an oddity here. Recorded in abridged form (hence fits onto 3 CDs) in 1947 with pretty poor sound quality in many parts (eg the chorus sounds as if there are only a couple of people there at times) with a very slow pace at times (eg at the start Sir Thomas seems to be enjoying himself so much that he can barely contemplate doing the whole thing in less than 4 and a half hours (even when it is pretty heavily abridged). But this is fascinating stuff nonetheless, with an excellent Cassandra (Marisa Ferrer) who also will double up as Dido later on. Not sure that starting to listen to this after midnight is the best idea I have had recently ... will save discs 2 and 3 for tomorrow


The whole thing is on youtube. I decided to leave it for another day. Beecham was a huge devotee of Berlioz, and it could be said that he paved the way for Davis.


----------



## Sonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> I had a great time listening to Schoenberg today. I'd say that after more familiarity with him, he's one of the best composers ever. There is so much love and humanness within the darkness of his music, whether it be late romantic, freely atonal, or twelve-tone atonal. Within the space of the dissonance, there is much thought, expression, and beauty.
> 
> I listened to these either on youtube or the Arnold Schoenberg center website:
> 
> Wind quintet
> A survivor from Warsaw
> Chamber symphony 2
> Pierrot lunaire
> Jacob's ladder
> Op 50abc religious choral works
> Violin concerto
> 
> Most of these I haven't heard before. The wind quintet and Jacob's ladder were in particular great new discoveries.


can't say I've ever been compelled to try Schoenberg. I don't dig atonal. But you may just have talked me into checking out a CD or two of Schoenberg next time I hit the library. What would you say is the most "accessible" beautiful Schoenberg work?


----------



## Mahlerian

Sonata said:


> can't say I've ever been compelled to try Schoenberg. I don't dig atonal. But you may just have talked me into checking out a CD or two of Schoenberg next time I hit the library. What would you say is the most "accessible" beautiful Schoenberg work?


"Schoenberg for people who don't like Schoenberg" has always been the (thoroughly tonal) Verklarte Nacht (a string sextet, also arranged for string orchestra) and Gurrelieder (a lush post-Wagnerian cantata), both of which date from the years right around 1900 and both of which, to the ears of people who know later Schoenberg well, still sound like nobody else. I'd also recommend his wonderful Friede Auf Erden (1907) for a capella choir. From later in his career, the Suite for Strings in G (1934) is a quite lovely work, like Reger without the excess padding, the Christmas Music (1921, an arrangement of a famous German hymn) for strings, piano, and harmonium, and the folksong arrangements for choir, op. 49 are all fine pieces, and there's nothing the least bit inaccessible about them. Be sure to check out the unnumbered, Brahms-inspired String Quartet in D major (not the same as No. 1 in D minor) as well, which is probably the earliest work by the composer to display any of his distinctive personality.

A bit more adventurous works would be the aforementioned Quartet No. 1 (1905), the Chamber Symphony in E (1906, people tend to find the full orchestra arrangement less hard-going than the original; Simon Rattle recorded it with the Berlin Phil.), and the very lengthy and dense tone poem Pelleas und Mellisande (1902, also in D minor). The Six Orchestral Songs op. 8 (1905) should also be mentioned here, though they are quite different from the Four Orchestral Songs op. 22 (1916)!

People tend to either find the later, non-tonal works either all accessible or all inaccessible, but I suppose the best "bridge" works are the String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor (1908) and the song cycle Book of the Hanging Gardens (1909). Mitsuko Uchida's recording of the Piano Concerto (1942) and Hilary Hahn's recording of the Violin Concerto (1936) have won a good number of converts to these works by sheer force of musicality alone.


----------



## bejart

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf (1735-1792): Symphony in D Major

Nicolas Pasquet conducting the Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra of Weimar


----------



## Guest

This new Elgar is powerfully played and sumptuously recorded:


----------



## brotagonist

I'm getting an early start on this week's Saturday Symphony while making supper, by listening on Copland's _sensuous plane_ (basically background listening while doing something else and getting into the sheer pleasure of it, without any other consideration). While this is the most mindless of Copland's three planes of listening, I think it can be a very effective one for one's first (or first few) listenings.

Honegger : Symphony 3 "Liturgique"
Louis de Froment/ON de l'ORTF


----------



## Blancrocher

Esa-Pekka Salonen: Dichotomie (Yefim Bronfman); Elliott Carter: Symphonia and Clarinet Concerto (Knussen cond.)


----------



## SimonNZ

Nielsen's Helios Overture - Niklás Willén, cond.


----------



## Weston

*Sibelius: Suite mignonne, for 2 flutes & strings, Op. 98a *
Tapio Tuomela / Folkwang Kammerorchester Essen









Just a short bit of filler fluff really. Might have been called "Sweet mignonne." At three sections it barely qualifies as a suite, and clocking in at just over 7 minutes it could be thought of as a concertino

*Alexander Tcherepnin: Symphony No. 1, Op. 42*
Lan Shui / Singapore Symphony Orchestra









Allmusic says this symphony caused a scandal in its day due to its mild dissonance and its second movement composed entirely of unpitched percussion -- what we today might call a drum solo. That is exactly how it sounds, a bit like Ginger Baker flailing away on a drum kit. I felt right at home and found the entire symphony highly accessible, scarcely dissonant at all with some nice rhythmic innovations throughout. I would almost say it sounds American. I'm not sure how he got away with that.


----------



## brotagonist

I rather liked Honegger's Symphony 3, so I tried another version (Mravinsky/Leningrad), too. As per PetrB's suggestion, I also heard Shostakovich's transcription for two pianos. This really helped me get a much better feeling for the symphony.

Despite hearing three different versions, I still don't feel that it expresses liturgicality. Perhaps I'm too habituated to an organ and a churchy sound. It's only the coda that I felt could be liturgical, and even that sounded more pastoral to me than liturgical. Then again, maybe I'm interpreting the title too literally, since Honegger wanted to express the horrors of war and a desire for peace. Next time, I'm going to listen without preconceptions 

LdA mentioned:

Kurtág : Hölderlin Gesänge für Baritonstimme (Kurt Widmer)

This is only the second Kurtág piece I have ever heard. Both were for solo voice. I'm more attuned to instrumental music, quite honestly. In case you're wondering what the other one was: Attila-Fragmente für Sopranstimme (Adrienne Csengery). I liked it better.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 59 No. 1. The big one. Guarneri Quartet, from the Brilliant Beethoven Box. Here's another recording, probably the same performances...


----------



## Weston

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5*
Idil Biret, piano









Wow! Just -- wow!


----------



## Cosmos

Vaughan Williams' 4th and I feel like I'm about to slay a dragon


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3: Operetta- Lehar, Kalman, etc...

A magnificent singer. Wunderlich's early death is surely one of the greatest losses in classical music in recent memory.


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3










Seems like a perfect performance. Tempo isn't too fast; I started thinking that period instruments will sound too sleepy if played in romantic style tempo. This is just right.


----------



## JACE

Found these two CDs today at a local record store. A RECORD STORE!!! Remember those?









*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15, 19, 20, 24, 25 / Rudolf Buchbinder*









*Beethoven: Piano Trios, Op. 70, No.1 "Ghost" & Op. 97 "Archduke" / Istomin, Stern, Rose Trio*

Record stores are fun.


----------



## opus55

JACE said:


> Found these two CDs today at a local record store. A RECORD STORE!!! Remember those?
> ...
> Record stores are fun.


Boy I miss record stores. Even Best Buy used to have a dedicated room for classical music. I used to spend hours every week browsing at different stores.


----------



## JACE

opus55 said:


> Boy I miss record stores. Even Best Buy used to have a dedicated room for classical music. I used to spend hours every week browsing at different stores.


Yep. Me too.

Fortunately, here in Atlanta there are a few remaining CD & LP stores. Of course, practically all of the stock in these shops is used. But still. You can handle the records, look at the liner notes, stumble across overlooked gems. Heck, I even like the _smell_ of record stores. And, since the CDs and LPs are used, they're usually CHEAP.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Götterdämmerung










Heard Solti's version earlier this week. Now listening to Böhm from Bayreuther Festipiele 1967. I'm proud to own Philips copy the cycle with libretto!


----------



## opus55

JACE said:


> Yep. Me too.
> 
> Fortunately, here in Atlanta there are a few remaining CD & LP stores. Of course, practically all of the stock in these shops is used. But still. You can handle the records, look at the liner notes, stumble across overlooked gems. Heck, I even like the _smell_ of record stores. And, since the CDs and LPs are used, they're usually CHEAP.


I visited a few record stores in city of Chicago, the ones that are hailed by music fans. Well, one after another was a huge disappointment as they hardly had any classical music. I concluded that there is not a single record store in the entire Chicago metro where you can find more than 100 classical recordings. The last one to close was Borders in the suburb; while not great it had more CD's than I have in my personal collection.

There are several Half Price Books stores around Chicagoland and their used stock is actually quite decent, especially in areas where rich retired folks live. When those people pass away, their collections get sold to these stores. You can sometimes tell it's from one person's collection. I'm grateful of those folks for supplying cheap used CDs.


----------



## Weston

Half Price Books stores! Now, you're talkin'. I always have a great time at them and have been known to hit several on a long trip.


----------



## opus55

Weston said:


> Half Price Books stores! Now, you're talkin'. I always have a great time at them and have been known to hit several on a long trip.


The ones in Chicago suburbs seem to be thriving since they opened two new stores in past few years. The best thing about Half Price is that their inventory turns over quicker than you'd expect. There are 4-5 stores I visit in rotation, including one in walking distance from work.

Don't miss their 20% Off Labor Day weekend sale.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

For a couple of days, I've had a slow dazzle going on this marvellous album and I'm into savouring it's rich and moody flavours. I'm now into the second disc:









Symphonies 4, 5 & 6
Metzmacher/Bamberg SO

Hartmann has been a BIG discovery for me. He sounds like he fits into the style of the composers from the turn of the last century, but these works date from after the Second World War. The composer essentially withdrew all of his earlier works and rewrote them after the war, using ideas from his old material. The result is a marvellous set of six short symphonies with a sound resembling a synthesis between late Viennese romanticism and expressionism. He has been compared to Berg. I am not tiring of this


----------



## jim prideaux

big weekend-my 55th birthday, my son's band play the 'Great British Blues Festival 'in Lancs (trip with two old and close friends today for that one) and we are at home to Man Utd tomorrow-so start the day early with Beethoven 2nd and 5th performed by Harnoncourt and the COE......waiting for my birthday present to myself to turn up in the post-Schumann symphonies performed by Gardiner and the ORR


----------



## Pugg

​
Fine recording, sublime artist.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Silvestre Revueltas* (1899 - 1940) - The String Quartets (1930 - 32)
> *
> String Quartet No. 1
> String Quartet No. 2 ("Magueyes")
> String Quartet No. 3
> String Quartet No. 4 ("Música de Feria")*
> Cuarteto Latinoamericano [New Albion, 1993]
> 
> Interesting string quartets from Mexico, modernist, somewhat in the idioms of Bartok or Hindemith. Fiery playing by the Cuarteto Latinoamericano.


A candidate for the 'worst classical covers I've ever seen' thread?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 59 No. 1. The big one. Guarneri Quartet, from the Brilliant Beethoven Box. Here's another recording, probably the same performances...


Yet another candidate?


----------



## dgee

So much piano fun! Earlier









And now a selection of Nancarrow studies for player piano on youtube - here's one if you wish to dip your toes in


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Can't believe this is the first time I've ever heard this, as I'm such a Sibelius fan. It was recommended to me by TC friend. Early Sibelius before he'd quite found his voice, but enough characteristic touches to keep me interested.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> View attachment 49463
> 
> 
> Disc 3: Operetta- Lehar, Kalman, etc...
> 
> A magnificent singer. Wunderlich's early death is surely one of the greatest losses in classical music in recent memory.


Pure unalloyed pleasure.


----------



## omega

*Carl Nielsen*, _String Quartet in F minor_
The Young Danish String Quartet








*Edvard Grieg*, _String Quartet in G minor_
Sølve Sigerland, Atle Sponberg, Lars Anders Tomter, Truls Mørk








*Arvo Pärt*, _Cello Concerto "Pro and Contra"_
Cello: Truls Mørk | Paavo Järvi | Estonian National Symphony Orchestra






I'm not fond of this one...


----------



## Ingélou

Listening to my chance find, the eighteenth century Scots composer James Oswald's 12 divertimenti for the English guitar, 1759. 
Filigree chords - exquisite jewelled melodies. 




He's supposed to be a folk composer, according to Wiki, but these 'late baroque' pieces are all I can find.
O frabjous day!


----------



## SimonNZ

Manuel Hidalgo's String Quartet No.2 - Ensemble Resonanz


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro Della Radio Svizzera; Sonatori De La Gioiosa Marca).


----------



## SimonNZ

Luca Francesconi's Etymo - Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alfred Schnittke - The Complete String Quartets

String Quartet No. 1 (1966)
Canon in Memory of I. Stravinsky (1971)
String Quartet No. 2 (1980)
String Quartet No. 3 (1983)
String Quartet No. 4 (1989)
Collected Songs Where Every Verse Is Filled With Grief (1984-5)*
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1998; recorded 1987 - 96]

Refreshing music for a cool, bright Saturday morning


----------



## Blancrocher

Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis (Ivo Janssen); Elliott Carter - Poems of Louis Zukofsky (Lucy Shelton and Charles Neidich)

*p.s.* Happy birthday, jim prideaux!


----------



## Oskaar

To those nostalgic about record stores: I can absolutely understand your loss and your passion! I wish I was part of the record collection culture. 
But I never could afford buying much records, and living in a much less urban aerea in Norway, there was not many stores.
And since my big interrest for classical music came with spotify, it became spotify for me, even if I am 50.
And because of the vast offering and the fun with exploring, (and my posibility to spend time due to early retardement - psychical problems- I am kind of addicted!
But leaving other addictions like too much beer drinking behind, it is not the worst addiction!


----------



## Oskaar

*Oboekonzerte - Schuncke, Nielsen, Et Al / Lencsés, Et Al*

Composer: Joseph Guy Ropartz, Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda, Hugo Schuncke, Carl Nielsen 
Performer: Lajos Lencsés 
Conductor: Bernard Güller 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra









Hugo SCHUNCKE
(1823-1909) 
Concerto for oboe and orchestra in A minor (1845) [24.23] 
Carl NIELSEN (1865-1931) 
Fantasy Pieces for oboe and string orchestra Op.2 [4.07 plus 2.40] 
Johann Wenzelaus KALLIWODA (1801-1866) 
Morceau de Salon Op.28 [10.01] 
Josef Guy ROPARTZ (1864-1955) 
Pastorale and Dances for oboe and orchestra [10.06]














Hugo SCHUNCKE-------Carl NIELSEN














Johann Wenzelaus KALLIWODA----Josef Guy ROPARTZ​
*Throughout the orchestra and soloist, the mercurial and agile Lajos Lencses play with finesse and authority - and no little charm. So undemanding it is - but enjoyable, certainly.*
*musicweb-international*


----------



## bejart

Willem de Fesch (1687-1761): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.3, No.6

Arie van Beek conducting the Orchestre d'Auvergne -- Gordon Nikolitch, violin


----------



## Jeff W

Sampling some new arrivals...









First, a complete set of the symphonies of Camille Saint-Saens. Jean Martinon led the Orchestre National de l'ORTF. Can't say that anything beyond the Symphony No. 3 were particularly memorable, but were very pleasant on the ears and enjoyable to listen to. Will come back to this set down the road.









Another new arrival of music by Saint-Saens, this time the Violin Concertos. Fanny Clamagirand played the solo violin while Patrick Gallois led the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä. I thought these were very good. I will most assuredly be returning to this disc in the near future.









Some old favorites, inspired by a couple of recent polls concerning Brahms, the Symphony No. 1 & 3 by old Johannes. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*John Adams - Shaker Loops*
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Edo De Waart
[Philips (LP), 1984]


> ...the minimalist composer abandons repetition at his peril, and it is notable that John Adams's Shaker Loops, simply because it contains a wide variety of ideas and textures, risks creating false expectations of the kind a 'normal' symphonic composition would need to satisfy. Shaker Loops is by no means totally opposed to such symphonic ideas, with two, related, framing movements enclosing two contrasting sections. The scoring, for string orchestra, is extremely skilful, and well realized by the excellent strings of the San Francisco Symphony. The title, referring both to the mystical convulsions of the Shaker sect and to the mechanically unvaried recurrences of the tape loop, creates an apt image... Largely because it seems uneasy at the approach of conventional techniques of development or transformation, the work is really too long, but it has many intriguing effects and a shape containing enough dramatic incident to attract the more sceptical listener.
> Gramophone, 12/84


The above was prescient, actually, I did keep expecting some thematic development which somehow always seems just around the corner in this work. Flawless 1984 vinyl pressing by Philips at the tail end of the LP era.


----------



## Oskaar

*Bach: Guitar Concertos / Xuefei Yang, Elias String Quartet*

Composer: Johann Sebastian Bach 
Performer: Xuefei Yang 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Elias String Quartet









Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
arranged for guitar and string quartet
Elias String Quartet

Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 1 in C major, BWV846: Prelude
transcribed to A major. Arranged for solo guitar

Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
arranged for guitar and string quartet
Elias String Quartet

Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
arranged for solo guitar

Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
arranged for guitar and string quartet
Elias String Quartet

Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
arranged for solo guitar








Johann Sebastian Bach​
Absoluteley stunning disk with well known music in unfamiliar arrangements. Lovely!

*The playing of the Elias String Quartet in the three concertos is well attuned to Yang's concept of the music in spite of their slightly stricter, more modern approach. You may have more than your share of Bach CDs on your wall, so for some of you this may be a superfluous addition, but if you have room for this disc I can assure you that you'll like it.*
*FANFARE: Lynn René Bayley*

*EMI's reproduction puts the guitar at the center of the sound, while the strings envelope it in a warm accompaniment that often sounds like a Baroque ensemble in its glossy, vibrant tone.*
*allmusic*


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart Keyboard Concerto #27, two performances.

Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

I prefer the complete Immerseel set overall, but not here.
Bilson/Gardiner give one of the truly magnificent performances of this great concerto; Mozart's greatest, in my opinion. Can stand against anyone.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Morning Mozart at Work*









Symphony No. 34, first movement. Mackerras's vigorous and playful treatment of this is what espresso in the morning at work was made for. I just love how he does this so much.









"_Welche wonne, welche lust_," Levine and Battle are just made for this cut. What's this cut about?-- It's about to be played again.









Mutter's _Sinfonia Concertante_ by way of contrast with the conventional way of approaching the piece is comparatively brisker, sharper, and more animated in the soloing and with the conducting. This is the one I always reach for when listening to this fabulous piece of angelic fluff.









Symphony No. 41. Klemperer gives it joy-with-poise; slightly majestic even. I love it.


----------



## Vasks

Wild about Wild


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony no 14 in G minor, Op. 135* (1971 version, texts sung in original languages) 
Julia Varády (Soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Baritone)
Conductor: Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra [Decca (LP), 1981]

It may be a couple of decades since I last aired this LP, but my goodness, what a spine-chilling performance of this great, desolate meditation on death. Lest I become too nostalgic for the LP era this afternoon, this disc has the added sound of Rice Krispies - snap, crackle and pop - and there are precisely no liner notes.


----------



## Weston

Gentle works for morning.

*Bach: Concerto for harpsichord in A, BWV 1055 &
Bach: Concerto for harpsichord in F minor, BWV 1056*
Helmut Muller-Bruhl / Cologne Chamber Orchestra









*

Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3*
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn, "Sturm & Drang" Symphonies, Volume 1 "Fire" (Symphonies # 35,38,39, 59).
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

Delightful middle period Haydn. Special mention to the charming echo effects in the second movement of #38.

Superb, crisp playing with wonderful horns.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn - symphonies 6, 7, and 8 (cond. Pinnock); Hindemith - "Harmony of the World" Symphony (cond. Blomstedt), Octet (Vienna Octet)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony no 13 in B flat minor, Op. 113 "Babi Yar"* (1962)
Anatoly Safaulin (Bass), Conductor: Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture State Symphony Orchestra, Yurlov Russian Choir 
[Melodiya, 1985]


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (1750-1792): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.6, No.3

Arioso Quartet: Kay Petersen and Wolfgang Albrecht, violins -- Susanne Bauer, viola -- Stefan Kraut, cello


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> big weekend-my 55th birthday, my son's band play the 'Great British Blues Festival 'in Lancs (trip with two old and close friends today for that one) and we are at home to Man Utd tomorrow-so start the day early with Beethoven 2nd and 5th performed by Harnoncourt and the COE......waiting for my birthday present to myself to turn up in the post-Schumann symphonies performed by Gardiner and the ORR


Happy Birthday.


----------



## ptr

*Inghelbrecht conducts Debussy* (Disques Montaigne)
CD1; Martyre de St. Sébastien / CD2; La damoiselle élue / Marche écossaise / Prèlude à l'Aprës-midi d'un faune / La mer)









Ettel Sussman, soprano; Christiane Gayraud & Solange Michel, contralti; André Falcon, le récitant; Yoshiko Furusawa, soprano; Freda Betti, récitant; Choeurs de la Radiodiffusion-télévision française; Orchestre National de France u Désiré-Émile Inghelbrecht

Lovely interpretation by this oft forgotten French conductor!

/ptr


----------



## JACE

Now playing LP 1 from this 3-LP set:









*Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 3 / John McCabe (piano)*

Another find from yesterday's crate digging.


----------



## brotagonist

He was a composer, too, ptr. I have never heard of him, until now.

I'm listening to:

Désiré-Émile Inghelbrecht : Requiem pour soli, choeur, orgue et orchestre
André Girard/Orchestre National de l'ORTF


----------



## cjvinthechair

You've been spared my 'concerts' for a wee while, so...dedicated to Mr. Jim & all others with birthdays about now (sorry if the music wouldn't have been your choice - tried to find some 'upbeat' titles !):

Boyle(Ina) - The Magic Harp 



Ito(Yasuhide) - Gloriosa symphonic poem 



Rouse(Christopher) - Rapture for orchestra 



Tuur(Erkki-Sven) - Illuminatio viola concerto 



Heath(David) - African Sunrise/Manhattan Rave percussion concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

cjvinthechair said:


> You've been spared my 'concerts' for a wee while


I like your "concerts," which often have a lot of unfamiliar material (as is the case today). I usually click on the links and add them to my queue, and get around to them eventually--so I appreciate your taking the time to do so!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 15 in A, Op. 141*
Bernard Haitink, LPO [Decca, 1983]

To complete the grim (but great) triumvirate.


----------



## ptr

brotagonist said:


> He was a composer, too, ptr. I have never heard of him, until now.
> 
> I'm listening to:
> 
> Désiré-Émile Inghelbrecht : Requiem pour soli, choeur, orgue et orchestre
> André Girard/Orchestre National de l'ORTF


Had a vague memory ha had, haven't heard the requiem before this (interesting), my data base tell's that have a few chamber works on CD but nothing that is very memorable...

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not much into the genre, but the Requiem is interesting, as you said. I really like the intro (before all of the singing  ). Wikipedia writes, regarding his style: "Although self-taught as a composer, Inghelbrecht left around 60 compositions. The style of his compositions is eclectic. Even when stylistically unoriginal, his polished, masterly orchestration makes his work worthy of closer attention." He was influenced by Debussy and a member of Les Apaches.

The sung solo parts somewhat recall French popular songs  And then, we have chorus and organ. Yes, it certainly is eclectic.


----------



## Mahlerian

Symphony of the week:
Honegger: Symphonies 3 and 4, Pacific 231, Rugby
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Dutoit


----------



## Jos

10" DGG from 1962 (I think..)
Dvorak violinconcerto

Johanna Martzy, violin
Rias Symphony Orchestra Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Oskaar

*BACEVICIUS: Orchestral Music*

Aidas Puodziukas (piano) Lukocius, Vytautas (conductor)Staskus, Martynas (conductor)Lithuanian State Symphony Orchestra









Vytautas BACEVIČIUS (1905-1970)
Poème électrique for orchestra, Op.16 (1932) [5:29]
Piano Concerto No. 1 Sur les thèmes lituaniens Op.12 (1929) [14:16]
Symphony No.2 Della Guerra Op.32 (1940) [21:07]
Symphony No.6 Cosmique Op.66 (1960) [12:17]
Graphique for orchestra Op.68 (1964) [12:57]
Aidas Puodžiukas (piano)
Lithuanian State Symphony Orchestra/Vytautas Lukočius (all except concerto); Martinus Staškus (concerto)








Vytautas BACEVIČIUS​
VERY interresting record with music of great varyity from this exiting composer (5 stars from allmusic, and that is rare)

*Although the CD booklet does not give specifics about the recording venue(s), I have to say the sound smacks slightly of the radio studio rather than a concert hall. The recording is excellent, allowing the detail, colour and complexity of this fascinating music to come through, although at times I wished the ambience was slightly warmer, allowing the music to 'breathe' a little more easily.

For anyone remotely interested in Eastern European Music and particularly from between the wars, this is a 'must have'. Like me you will, I am sure, make a wonderful discovery.*
*musicweb-international*

*For those interested in the byways of twentieth century who enjoy music that challenges, but never bores, Toccata Classics' Bacevicius: Orchestral Music should be first priority. It is quite difficult to describe the music well in a few words; superficially it may sound like Varèse or Mosolov, but it has clarity of orchestral thinking more like Honegger. Yet Bacevicius' musical style is its own brand; while he assimilated some of the models that all of these composers shared, such as Scriabin, he really doesn't sound like them, either. Bacevicius: Orchestral Music will knock the socks off listeners who enjoy meaty contemporary music that is neither tame nor too cold and formally arch -- too bad Frank Zappa didn't live to hear this composer.*
*Uncle Dave Lewis allmusic*


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Honegger: Symphony No. 3 / Mariss Jansons, Oslo PO*

I haven't played this in a long time. I'd forgotten how good it sounds.



brotagonist said:


> Despite hearing three different versions, I still don't feel that it expresses liturgicality. Perhaps I'm too habituated to an organ and a churchy sound. It's only the coda that I felt could be liturgical, and even that sounded more pastoral to me than liturgical.


Yeah, I thought the same. ...Then again, what's in a name?


----------



## ptr

Slightly inspired by this weekends SS challenge!

*Arthur Honegger* - Antigone (Jean Cocteau after Sophocles) (Bourg 1960)









*Antigone*; Geneviève Serres, soprano; *Ismène*; Claudine Verneuil, soprano; *Eurydice*; Janine Collard, contralto; *Tiresias*; André Vessières, bass; *Créon*; Jean Giraudeau, tenor; *Le Garde*; Bernard Plantey, baritone; *Hémon*; Bernard Demigny, baritone; *Le Mesager*; Michel Roux, baritone; Chœur de la R.T.F. & Orchestre National de France u. Maurice Le Roux

I'm not really an opera dude, but this is quite interesting!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

oskaar said:


> VERY interresting record with music of great varyity from this exiting composer (5 stars from allmusic, and that is rare)


And his Polish sister's music is not half bad either if one dig this kind of post romantic repertoire! (Her Violin Concertos and String Quartets are quite fine!)

/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker

I have heard many interesting recordings of this piece but this is the one i keep coming back to.

Nobody performs Bruckner quite like Celibidache. This remains my Benchmark recording, with only Günter Wand and Wilhelm Furtwängler coming close.

In all fairness however, I still need to listen to Claudio Abbado and Otto Klemperer's recordings a little more before I can factor them in.


----------



## Giordano

Antonio Vivaldi 
Teuzzone (RV 736), 1718

Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall

(click images for details)


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
> Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker
> 
> I have heard many interesting recordings of this piece but this is the one i keep coming back to.
> 
> Nobody performs Bruckner quite like Celibidache. This remains my Benchmark recording, with only Günter Wand and Wilhelm Furtwängler coming close.
> 
> In all fairness however, I still need to listen to Claudio Abbado and Otto Klemperer's recordings a little more before I can factor them in.


I love Celi.


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich, 5 Preludes, Ashkenazy


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2, symphonies 3 and 8.


----------



## DaveS

Sibelius: Tempest Suites 1 &2; Scaramouche. Jussi Jalas conducting the Hungarian State SO. London CS6824(LP)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Walton - Piano Quartet; String Quartet *
Peter Donohoe / Maggini Quartet [Naxos]

Spiky (a relative newcomer)









*
Dmitri Dmitrievitch
String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92*
Fitzwilliam Quartet {Decca}

Sublime (an old favourite)


----------



## ptr

For the SS Challenge:

*Arthur Honegger* - Symphony No 3 "Liturgique" (And Symphony No 2 for strings) (Supraphon)









Czech Philharmonic u. Serge Baudo

/ptr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, 'Pathétique' (Alfred Brendel).









Brendel has a wonderful, fluid touch in these sonatas. His playing always sounds fresh to the ear. Beethoven did some awesome work here.

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 42 in D minor (Buchberger Quartet).









Op. 42 - this seems to be a pretty rarely recorded work - unfortunate, it's excellent.


----------



## LancsMan

*Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG








Richard Strauss being profound - not a quality I always associate with his music. A classic account by the BPO under Karajan.


----------



## LancsMan

*Britten: The Rape of Lucretia (abridged version); Peter Grimes (excerpts); Folksong Arrangements* Peter Pears, Joan Cross, Nancy Evans, Reginald Goodall, Benjamin Britten (piano) on EMI







Historic performances. Maybe not the greatest Hi-Fi sound - but who cares. There is something about the recorded sound here that suits this music.

There is a real sense of white-heat in the performance of 'The Rape of Lucretia' - that for me scores over the other version I own (Hickox on Chandos). Absolutely marvellous!

The folksong arrangements are characterful, with Sophie Wyss (soprano) and Britten on piano, demonstrating his remarkable talent as an accompanist.

The extracts from 'Peter Grimes' are also excellent.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert String Quintet - Heifetz, Baker, Primrose, Piatigorsky, Rejto.

The slow movement is mesmeric at a swifter tempo than usual.


----------



## Oskaar

*Music for the Queen of Scots*

The Flautadors (Catherine Fleming, Merlin Harrison, Celia Ireland, Ian Wilson (recorders); Corrina Silvester (percussion))









Track listing
ANON/TRAD 
The Scotch Queen [3.02]
Prince Edward's Pavan [1.42]
Departe, Departe [1.04]
Sanctus (attrib Carver) [6.09]
Ane lesson upon the First Psalme [2.11]
Psalm 113 [1.46]
An exempill of Tripla [0.45]
Richt soir opprest [1.49]
Woe worth the tyme [1.01]
Paven [2.25]
Galliard [1.12]
The Last time I came over the Mure [2.16]
The Queine of Ingland's Galliard [0.55] 
Etienne du TERTRE (?) 
Première Suyte de Bransles d'Ecosse [1.26] 
Pierre CERTON (1510-1572) 
La, la, la je no l'ose dire [1.31] 
Hayne van GHIZEGHEM (1445-1497) 
De tous biens playne [2.31] 
Alexander AGRICOLA (1445-1506) 
De tous biens playne [1.43] 
Antoine GARDANE (1509-1569) 
Jouissance vous donneray [1,36] 
Claudin de SERMISY (1490-1562) 
Jouissance vous donneray (1.40] 
Robert JOHNSON (c.1500-1560) 
Deus misereatur nostri [4.52] 
Claude GOUDIMEL (d.1572) 
Psalm 113 in reports [1.50] 
Thoinot ARBEAU (d.1595) 
Deux Bransles d'Ecosse [1.48] 
John BLACK (1520-1587) 
Lytill Blak [1.25]
Musick Fyne [1.41]
My Delyt [2.03] 
David PEEBLES (d.1579) 
Psalm 1 [1.08] 
Tobias HUME (1569-1645) 
A French Jigg [0.51] 
HUDSON (?) 
Hutchesoun's Galyiard [1.29] 
James LAUNDER (fl.c.1580) 
The Golden Pavan [2.48] 
John FETHY (c.1550) 
The Time of Youth [1.55]














Claude GOUDIMEL------Thoinot ARBEAU














Alexander AGRICOLA ------Robert JOHNSON​
This is delicious meditative and soul-cleansing music. Recommended!

*Discs of recorder consort recitals are fairly common at present. Indeed this repertoire has been mulled over by most early music ensembles. Yet its good to have these fine musicians tackling this music. They add something exciting and new to their performances.

The Flautadors have been around for a little while and have performed at Early Music Festivals all over the world. They are joined by the lovely Corrina Silvester on percussion in the dance pieces, a reminder, as Ian Wilson's excellent booklet notes tell us, that King James IV of Scotland, Mary's grandfather, was very fond of an African drummer that he had at court in around 1505.

-------

The ensemble work of the Flautadors is always masterful, tuning is perfect and balance faultless. These are far from easy things to achieve even with professionals. So, an enjoyable disc, nicely presented and beautifully played.*
*musicweb-international*


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Lieberson - Piano Concerto #3 (cond. Scott Yoo); Hindemith - Symphonia serena (cond. Yan Pascal Tortelier)


----------



## cwarchc

Charity shop find, unmarked vinyl








Another 2nd hand purchase on vinyl
I can't find an image of the disc, but it's Penderecki Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima on Philips


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Symphony No. 3, Chailly with the Gewandhaus Ocehstra. This is an exceptionally fine set IMO.










Just for the record, here's a younger Chailly with the same symphony...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I stuck with Chopin and Rubinstein this afternoon... at least for the time being. For whatever reason I haven't listened to Chopin for some time... and I needed to rectify this.

Currently:










I absolutely love Boccherini's _Stabat mater_. It is such a moving and intimate composition, scored for small chamber group and single female vocalist unlike the usual larger ensembles. Boccherini is one of the first composers I would suggest to anyone who underestimates the "Classical" Era... assuming it is "nothing" more than Mozart and Haydn (as if that would be something to sneeze at in and of itself).


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Parthia in E Flat

Consortium Classicum


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I just put this box set away myself after listening to a good deal of the quartets. Of course in my case the box was sitting out for some weeks drying out after a mishap with a bottle of Dr. Pepper!

Luckily the discs were unaffected... all of them being out and sitting on my desk at the time. Shosty and Dr. Pepper... Hmmm... any symbolism there?


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

Piano Concerto No.25 in C Major
Alfred Brendel 
Sir Neville Marriner 
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields

A lovely concerto and one of my all time favorites in the genre, that I was going to compare to my evening from yester, which was pretty immaculate I might add. It was evening of thoughtful and engaging conversations with family and friends, which I enjoyed very much. But I must rescind lest I run the risk and inadequately depict the enormity of the work. :{

*Schumann *

Piano Quintet Op.44 in E Flat Major
Piano Quartet Op.47 in E Flat Major









The quintet is just superb, no matter how many times I listen to it, it never loses its appeal. :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

cwarchc said:


> Another 2nd hand purchase on vinyl
> I can't find an image of the disc, but it's Penderecki Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima on Philips


Is it this one? I have it and love it..especially the Bacewitz


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 99 "What God does, that is done well"

For the 15th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Joshua Rifkin, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jos said:


> View attachment 49522
> 
> 
> 10" DGG from 1962 (I think..)
> Dvorak violinconcerto
> 
> Johanna Martzy, violin
> Rias Symphony Orchestra Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


_Very_ nice. Keep that one somewhere safe.


----------



## Jeff W

Dufay said:


> View attachment 49531


Looks like someone just took the ice bucket challenge!


----------



## Oskaar

*Igor Markevitch: Orchestral Music, Vol. 5*

Lucy Shelton (soprano)
Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, Christopher Lyndon-Gee









La Taille de l' Homme








Igor Markevitch​
*"Volume 5 of Marco Polo's essential series of Igor Markevitch's music sheds further light on one of the strangest compositional careers in music history. By now it's familiar: teenaged composer dubbed 'Prince Igor' to Stravinsky's 'King Igor'; a meteoric blaze through the musical firmament with important works of strong individuality; and then a self-imposed exile from composing at age 29. After World War II Markevitch re-emerged, now as a leading conductor. The reasons for abandoning his composing career may never be known. What we do know from conductor Christopher Lyndon-Gee's pioneering work and Marco Polo's adventurous recording policies, is that the extravagant praise his contemporaries heaped upon the young Markevitch was not misplaced.

La Taille de l'Homme, written in 1939, is Part One of an unfinished evening-long work for soprano and chamber instrumental group (four winds, horn, trumpet, piano, and string quintet). Three of the six movements have texts by C.F. Ramuz, best known today as the librettist of Stravinsky's L'Histoire du Soldat. The theme of La Taille de l'Homme was to have been a humanistic evocation of life's trajectory, the stages of life linked to the passage of the seasons, presumably a sort of Shakespearian 'seven ages of man'. What emerged though, in those dark days clouded by the onset of war, was a text tilted toward man's rather insignificant place in the universe, proceeding 'upon his journey across the expanses of himself and of Time.' When Markevitch tried to get Ramuz to complete the text to Part Two, the self-pitying poet produced unusable sketches and the work was shelved.

La Taille de l'Homme opens with a darkly atmospheric instrumental Prelude. A solo trumpet is slowly joined by winds and then the other instruments recreate the beginnings of life, and the movement progresses toward the light, as if encapsulating the totality of the work itself. In the following 'Ornamented Chorale' the trumpet doubles the soprano, an effect as effective as it is startling, a modernist's bow to a common Baroque device. The theme is introduced: Man 'Lost beneath the heavens, yet bearing the whole of the heavens within himself.' The remaining four movements trace life's journey in music of great vitality and rhythmic ingenuity. There are no longueurs in this 55-minute work and lest you think it's another exercise in mid-European angst, be assured there are numerous virtuoso passages throughout, from the violin mini-concerto in the third movement to the orchestral-scaled piano interlude separating the final two movements. It's an absorbing work, brilliantly played by Lyndon-Gee's Arnhem musicians who are captured in equally brilliant sonics. Soprano Lucy Shelton sings with sensitivity and even her fleeting moments of apparent strain only serve to underline the fragility portrayed in the text. Lyndon-Gee deserves our thanks for this outstanding series and for this latest chapter in it."*
*ClassicsToday.com, December 2001*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Symphony No.94 in G 'Surprise'*
Sir Thomas Beecham & His Royal Philharmonic Orchestra









Beecham + The RPO (in Stereo) + Haydn = Aural Bliss

As much as I love Davis' & Klemperer's recordings (very much so by the way), Beecham's recordings always stand out. He along with his Royal Philharmonic have a flair with Haydn's music which for me is quite special.

Spritely, energetic and rich, these performances are well balanced and wonderfully recorded.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Boiko









http://www.allmusic.com/album/rostislav-boiko-symphony-no-3-mw0001366339/credits


----------



## TurnaboutVox

oskaar said:


> *Igor Markevitch: Orchestral Music, Vol. 5*
> Lucy Shelton (soprano)
> Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, Christopher Lyndon-Gee
> La Taille de l' Homme
> Igor Markevitch


I don't know how you find all this exotic materia musica, Oskaar, but you seem to unearth some real diamonds.

I intended to go to bed a while ago, but I was instructed to go and check that the cat wasn't still in the garden room / office. He'd gone, but the computer and amplifier were still on in there, so...
*
Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 6 in G major, Op. 101
String Quartet No. 7 in F sharp minor, Op. 108*
Fitzwilliam Quartet [Decca L'Oiseau-Lyre]

By gum, when I discovered the Shostakovich and Bartok String Quartet cycles in my early 20's, I thought I'd discovered the meaning of life. Still makes the hairs on the back of my neck rise up in sympathy.

Here's the original LP cover art (not sure the Fitzwilliam Quartet will want to remember that)










And this one's great, isn't it?


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn, Sturm & Drang Symphonies #'s 41, 48 and 65.
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

Two delightful middle period symphonies surrounding the great "Maria Theresa".

Crackerjack performances.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.25 in G Minor, KV 183

Alessandro Aragoni conducting the Filarmonica Italiana


----------



## Weston

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I just put this box set away myself after listening to a good deal of the quartets. Of course in my case the box was sitting out for some weeks drying out after a mishap with a bottle of Dr. Pepper!
> 
> Luckily the discs were unaffected... all of them being out and sitting on my desk at the time. Shosty and Dr. Pepper... Hmmm... any symbolism there?


You can discover this on close listening to quartet nos. 10, 2 and 4 in that order.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Italian Beggars Songs" - Matteo Salvatore


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets.*


----------



## brotagonist

I have been soaking in these for a few days  I told myself yesterday, that I would put them away and get to some of the other new ones I still haven't heard, but I am going to languish _just one more time_ with each:















Hartmann : Symphonies 4-6 (Metzmacher/Bamberg)
Bartók : Herzog Blaubarts Burg (BBC SO); Dance Suite (Boulez/NY Phil)

Although Bartók is known for the nationalist inspiration of his music, his voice is fresh and exciting and not muddied by overtly nationalistic sludge  It has been a real pleasure to work my way slowly through Bartók's two ballets, the Wooden Prince and the Miraculous Mandarin, and the work I am finishing with presently, his opera, Herzog Blaubarts Burg. These, his only stage works, all date from around the time of the First World War. I have come to a much deeper appreciation of a composer I had always viewed as secondary to others of his era.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Although Bartók is known for the nationalist inspiration of his music, his voice is fresh and exciting and not muddied by overtly nationalistic sludge It has been a real pleasure to work my way slowly through Bartók's two ballets, the Wooden Prince and the Miraculous Mandarin, and the work I am finishing with presently, his opera, Herzog Blaubarts Burg. These, his only stage works, all date from around the time of the First World War. I have come to a much deeper appreciation of a composer I had always viewed as secondary to others of his era.

I am no fan of Boulez generally, but he shines on these recordings of Bartok. I have most of them in individual discs from this series:










I have long thought that Bartok ranked among the greatest composers of the 20th century. His opera _Bluebeard's Castle_ floored me to such an extent that I place it along with Strauss' _Salome, Elektra_, and _Der Rosenkavalier_, Berg's _Lulu_, and Britten's _Peter Grimes_ and _Turn of the Screw_ as one of the greatest operas of the century. One can only imagine what he and Shostakovitch might have achieved had they composed more operas. I would suggest that when you can you give this recording a listen:










István Kertész is brilliant as are the duo of Christa Ludwig and Walter Berry... and this husband and wife team bring a special rapport to the sexual and sensual tension of this opera.


----------



## brotagonist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have long thought that Bartok ranked among the greatest composers of the 20th century. His opera _Bluebeard's Castle_ floored me to such an extent that I place it along with Strauss' _Salome, Elektra_, and _Der Rosenkavalier_, Berg's _Lulu_, and Britten's _Peter Grimes_ and _Turn of the Screw_ as one of the greatest operas of the century.... I would suggest that when you can you give this recording a listen: István Kertész is brilliant as are the duo of Christa Ludwig and Walter Berry...


I have long been familiar with the 6 String Quartets (longtime favourites), the Concerto for Orchestra, the Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, and Herzog Blaubarts Burg (another longtime favourite), but it was only in the last year or so that I began to become more interested in Bartók's other works. In my mind, he had been so overshadowed by the New Viennese School that I never saw him as the great master he was. Also, the overt folk melodies bothered me some. It wasn't until I started to listen and found that I couldn't always tell where the dances ended and Bartók began, that I got really excited about his music.

The only one of those operas I know at all is Berg's Lulu (another longtime favourite). Apropos Kertész' Blaubart: are you sure they should have released all of that tension on record? :lol: As far as I am concerned, Nimsgern and Troyanos, on my recording, were sensational, as was the BBC SO under Boulez, who I have always considered a guarantor of greatness in modern music :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

OMG, I saw this on another thread and put it on: John Adams' Dr. Atomic Symphony (Joana Carneiro/NO Spain). This is not Shaker Loops  I'm about ¼ into it: it sounds pretty good!


----------



## Pugg

​Sublime playing by Tamás Vásáry


----------



## Oskaar

TurnaboutVox said:


> I don't know how you find all this exotic materia musica, Oskaar, but you seem to unearth some real diamonds.


It is not so much hocus pocus. During some months and years I have made hundreds of spotify lists based on many different criterias like artists, instrument, composer++ Some also with ALL composers starting with *a*. All the lists is eventually stored outside spotify as links that open the list in spotify app, because of space and recourses.
Then I browse and sample through some of these lists, and add things I am curious on, to another list that I keep inside spotify.
Often when I want to listen to music, I have no idea what to listen to. Then I put spotify on shuffle, and use the skip-button on this list until i find a record that grabs me there and then... in the moment!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major, 'The Lark' (Quatuour Festetics).


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major, 'The Lark' (Quatuour Festetics).


Haydn is inexhaustible.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg Verklarte Nacht, piano concerto, string quartet 4, string trio, and Moses und Aron (amazing) on the Schoenberg center website. Only Moses und Aron was new to me and is a great discovery I'm going to have to listen again to (a masterwork: I feel like the Italian atonal composers were so influenced by it), but man... these works are so good.

Ligeti songs for voice and piano, Atmospheres, and Lux Aeterna


----------



## Badinerie

Kasper Holten's Royal Opera production of Mozart's Don Giovanni recorded from the TV in March. Mariusz Kwiecień, Alex Esposito and Malin Byström.


----------



## aleazk

Alvin Lucier - _Music for piano with amplified sonorous vessels_

Morton Feldman - _Between Categories_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Haydn is inexhaustible.


For sure, so much greatness to choose from. He has something for all times of the day and year .

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor - Kyrie Eleison (2nd chorus); Gloria in excelsis Deo; Et in terra pax; Laudamus te; Gratias agimus tibi (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro Della Radio Svizzera; Sonatori De La Gioiosa Marca).


----------



## cwarchc

Vasks said:


> Is it this one? I have it and love it..especially the Bacewitz
> 
> View attachment 49568


No its not that one, its got a pink cover with an image of a "glass object by Willem Heesen"


----------



## SimonNZ

Ivan Wyschnegradsky's La Journée de l'existence - Mario Haniotis, recitation, Alexandre Myrat, cond.


----------



## Oskaar

*Bax: Winter Legends / Wass, Judd, Bournemouth*

Composer: Arnold Bax 
Performer: Ashley Wass 
Conductor: James Judd 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









Winter Legends

Morning Song (Maytime in Sussex)

Saga Fragmen








Arnold Bax​
Arnold Bax is a composer that I like very much. His style is very rich and adventurous with a great portion of originality. Winter Legends is really an impressive work for piano and orchestra, and the performance is fine.

*All that said, this is a fine release, meeting in the greater degree the high expectations, especially in the playing-sensitive and dramatic-of Wass. The Bournemouth musicians are superb, and the solo violinist and trumpeter worthy of note. The sound of this recording, made in The Lighthouse, Poole, is clear and full, with solid bass that brings out Bax's use of lower instruments to create his ominous undercurrents. The Lighthouse is reputed to be a difficult venue, but one could not tell from this recording. Sound is the one aspect in which the new release is clearly preferable to the Chandos…*
*Ronald E. Grames 
Fanfare, September 2011*

*The fillers, the delightful Morning Song "Maytime in Sussex" and the dramatic Saga Fragment, balance out the program quite nicely-about an hour of Bax at one sitting is probably all you need anyway. Naxos' recording captures the full range of the music (it's pretty wide), yet maintains clarity even in the tutti passages. Bax fans will find much to enjoy in this release.*
*Victor Carr Jr
ClassicsToday.com, August 2011 (Artistic Quality: 10 Sound Quality: 10)*

*Another sparkling gem of a release in Ashley Wass's Bax series for Naxos*
*Andrew Achenbach 
Gramophone, June 2011*

*"Ashley Wass has cornered the market in recordings of Arnold Bax's piano music, and here he brilliantly conveys the vibrant spirit that Harriet Cohen, Bax's muse, must have triggered...The performances throughout are thoroughly winning."*
*the daily telegraph*

*"This is the talented Ashley Wass's eighth Bax disc for Naxos, and he is kept fully occupied throughout all three works."*
*classic fm*


----------



## Pugg

​
Great to listen on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Taggart

disc 14 of










Beautifully played and sung. The opening overture and the final "Hail Bright Cecilia" frame an excellent performance. The verse anthem "My beloved spake" shows a French influence in its elegance, grace and melodic charm.


----------



## Jeff W

On this week's Symphonycast is another concert from the BBC Proms.

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

MAHLER: Symphony No. 9

The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra in under the direction of Donald Runnicles.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/08/18/


----------



## ptr

*Rolf Wallin* - Wire And String (Simax)
(Imella, for fiddle & orchestra / The Age of Wire and String, for orchestra / Drei Gedichte von Rainer Maria Rilke, for voice & orchestra)










Susanne Lundeng, fiddle; Siri Torjesen, soprano;; Bodø Sinfonietta u. Christian Eggen

/ptr


----------



## Mika

Getting ready for BBC Proms:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This would not be my first choice for *Il Trovatore*, but it comes a very close second. I miss some of Karajan's _slancio_ (in his first recording), but Giulini's has a refinement that is most attractive. Speeds are spacious, but Giulini still drives forward when the music requires it.

His cast is most interesting, the most controversial member being no doubt Fassbaender as Azucena. She is not so vocally entitled as Barbieri, but she sings with penetrating insight, constantly bringing the music alive in a way we rarely hear. Leonora is sung here by Rosalind Plowright in arguably her best recording. She is not so specific as Callas (who is?), but it is undoubtedly the right voice for the role, full, rich and darkly coloured, and I find her more involved and involving than Leontyne Price. There are certainly more exciting Manricos on disc than Domingo (Di Stefano, in a role that is actually a notch too big for him, one of them), few with so finely attuned instincts. As usual he is more comfortable in the lower and mid range, his _Ah si ben mio_ is glorious but his _Di quella pira_ doesn't provide the thrill of the likes of Corelli and Bjoerling. Honours are about equally divided between Zancanaro and Panerai, Nesterenko and Zaccaria, though Giulini brings more mystery to Ferrando's monologue in Act I and encourages Nesterenko to use a greater range of colour.

If I remain attached to the Karajan, it is because, though Karajan too provides elegance and refinement, he is not afraid to revel in the score's occasional vulgarities, its full blooded passion, and because it captures Callas in one of her great roles, one that reveals both her _musical_ and dramatic gifts. When she sang the role at Covent Garden at the 1953 Coronation Season, along with Norma and Aida, it was her Leonora that made the greatest impression, the critics pointing out that it was as if a beautiful old master had been lovingly restored and its details newly revealed.

Nonetheless, I am enjoying re-hearing this *Trovatore* after many years. Another great recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

bright and sunny Sunday lunchtime, looking forward to walking over for the first home match of the season, the optimism and brightness reflected in Firkunsy, Pesek and the Czech Phil in performances of the 2nd,3rd and 4th Piano Concertos by Martinu.


----------



## Oskaar

*Vivaldi: Concerti / Steger, Fasolis, I Barocchisti*

Composer: Antonio Vivaldi 
Performer: Maurice Steger 
Conductor: Diego Fasolis 
Orchestra/Ensemble: I Barocchisti









Concerto for Recorder in F major, RV 442
Concerto for Flute in G major, Op. 10 no 6/RV 437
Concerto for Flute in D major, Op. 10 no 3/RV 428 "Il gardellino"
Concerto for Strings in G minor, RV 155
Chamber Concerto for Recorder and 2 Violins in A minor, RV 108
Concerto for Flute in G major, RV 438
Concerto for Strings in D minor, RV 127








Antonio Vivaldi​
I love baroque music, but I often find vivavaldi and other baroque recordings to be mechanic and very little personal and charming. I guess I have only hit a bad arm of the body, and this recording is blessingly different.
Maurice Steger has the guts to be very personal, playfull, and even bubbeling arrogant sometimes in an utterly charming way. He is also very serious and true in parts that require that. A lovely record!

*This is a colorful and diverse portrayal not only of the virtuoso style of the 18th century Venetian instrumental music, but of the remarkable brilliance of the city itself. Recorder virtuoso Maurice Steger is internationally known for his innovative and brilliant performances of Italian and English Baroque music. His performances with the Baroque orchestra "I Barocchisti" (sixteen musicians) under the direction of conductor Diego Fasolis have been great successes. Their concerts are marked by a typical "Latin" balance between dynamic virtuosity and sensual lyricism; this resulting recording provides vivid and convincing testimony to their art.*
*arkivmusic*


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky's Octet (Boston Symphony Chamber Players); Hindemith conducting his Symphony in B flat; Oppens playing Carter.


----------



## Bas

The cantata for this week, BWV 137, and it's accompanying cantatas on this cd:

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 137 *"Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren"*, BWV 168 "Tue Rechnung! Donnerwort"
BWV 79 "Gott die Herr ist Sonn und Schild", BWV 164 "Ihr die ihre euch von Christo nennet"
By Yukari Nonoshita [soprano], Makoto Sakurada [tenor] Peter Kooij [bass], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.262 in G Minor

Balazs Mate conducting the Aura Musicale -- Benedek Csalog, flute


----------



## Andolink

*Gabriel Fauré*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano in E minor, Op. 108_
Ariadne Daskalakis, violin
Roglit Ishay, piano









*Gabriel Fauré*: _Cello Sonatas_-- _No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109_ and _No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117_
Peter Bruns, cello
Roglit Ishay, piano









*Edward Elgar*: _Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82_
Jonathan Crow, violin
Paul Stewart, piano









*Arnold Bax*: _Violin Sonata No. 3 (1927)_
Laurence Jackson, violin
Ashley Wass, piano









*Luigi Boccherini*: _String Trios Op. 34_-- _No. 2 in G major_ and _No. 3 in E-flat major_
La Ritirata


----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Ouverture de theatre #6 (Zajicek/K617)
J.S. Bach - French Suite #5 (Suzuki/BIS)
Telemann - Cantata: Lobet den Herrn, alle seine Heerscharen (Stotzel/Hannsler)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arthur Honegger

Symphony no 3 "Liturgique". H 186 (1946) 
Mouvement symphoniques: no 2, Rugby, H 67 (1928)
Mouvement symphoniques: no 3, H 83 (1933)
Mouvement symphoniques: no 1, Pacific 231, H 53 (1923)
Pastorale d'été, H 31 (1920)*
Takuo Yuasa, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra [Naxos, 2004]

It often sounds to me as if Arthur Honegger is the most German of French (well,Swiss-French) composers. These are fine works. The 3rd symphony has something in common with the contemporary works of Hindemith, and something almost Shostakovian too. Hints of Bridge and Gershwin too in the 'Mouvements symphoniques', I fancy?

Well played by the NZSO and as usual from Naxos, well recorded.


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> c'n://new
> 
> For a couple of days, I've had a slow dazzle going on this marvellous album and I'm into savouring it's rich and moody flavours. I'm now into the second disc:
> 
> View attachment 49478
> 
> 
> Symphonies 4, 5 & 6
> Metzmacher/Bamberg SO
> 
> Hartmann has been a BIG discovery for me. He sounds like he fits into the style of the composers from the turn of the last century, but these works date from after the Second World War. The composer essentially withdrew all of his earlier works and rewrote them after the war, using ideas from his old material. The result is a marvellous set of six short symphonies with a sound resembling a synthesis between late Viennese romanticism and expressionism. He has been compared to Berg. I am not tiring of this


I give up. There are 8 Hartmann's in Wikipedia associated with music. Spotify keeps leading me to some new age musician. Who the heck is this guy? I'd like to sample him/her but have been unable to figure out the rest of the name.


----------



## Bas

Let's keep this theme, I am in a cantata mood:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 62 "Nunn komm der Heiden Heiland", BWV 139 "Wohl dem, der sich auf seinen Gott" , BWV 26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig", BWV 116 "Du Friedefürst, Herr Jesu Christ"
By Yukari Nonoshita [soprano], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Listening to some elegant and exquisite French art songs (mélodie) made even more delicate and exquisite by the countertenor, Philippe Jaroussky. Perfect music for a Sunday morning.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> I give up. There are 8 Hartmann's in Wikipedia associated with music. Spotify keeps leading me to some new age musician. Who the heck is this guy? I'd like to sample him/her but have been unable to figure out the rest of the name.


This one - *Karl Amadeus* (really) *Hartmann*, Weston

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Amadeus_Hartmann

The work I know best is the Concerto funebre (1939, rev. 1959)

Currently listening to:

*Karl Hartmann - Concerto funèbre (Funereal Concerto) for violin and string orchestra*
Stefan Tönz, violin; Young Swiss Chamber Orchestra, Emmanuel Siffert [VDE-Gallo, 1997]


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn, "Sturm & Drang" Symphonies #'s 45 "Farewell"), 47 and 50.
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

Close your eyes and imagine yourselves at Eszterháza, the summer court, delighting in the premiere of Haydn's "Farewell" Symphony at which Prince Nikolaus took the not too subtle hint that the restless musicians were eager to get back to their homes at Eisenstadt.

Those folks may not have had electric lights, but that didn't stop them. They knew how to party....HARD!!!

Performances Haydn would have died for!


----------



## Weston

TurnaboutVox said:


> This one - *Karl Amadeus* (really) *Hartmann*, Weston
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Amadeus_Hartmann


Thanks.

I'm not sure why Spotify's search engine wouldn't take me there with "Hartmann" alone, but they have a complete set of symphonies 1-8 (Kismara Pessati / Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra) I can sample perhaps later today.


----------



## ptr

*Alvin Lucier* - Wind Shadows (New World)
(In Memoriam Stuart Marshall / 40 Rooms / In Memoriam Jon Higgins / Letters / Q / A Tribute to / Bar Lazy J / Fideliotrio / Wind Shadows)









The Barton Workshop

*Heiner Goebbels* - Black On White (BMG/RCA)









Ensemble Modern

Yummy!

/ptr


----------



## Vasks

ptr said:


> View attachment 49613


There's some pieces in this 2 CD set that try my patience.


----------



## Morimur

*Franz Schubert - (2006) Death and the Maiden (Takacs Quartet, Rosamunde)*










GRAMOPHONE EDITOR'S CHOICE 
THE INDEPENDENT ALBUM OF THE WEEK
GRAMOPHONE CRITICS' CHOICE
CD REVIEW RECORDING OF THE WEEK

'The Takács have the ability to make you believe that there's no other possible way the music should go, and the strength to overturn preconceptions that comes only with the greatest performers' (Gramophone)

'Schubert's two most accessible quartets receive interpretations on this disc which are as near ideal as one is ever likely to hear' (BBC Music Magazine)

'Death and the Maiden is a deeply affecting reading with the violin of Edward Dusinberre tenderly conveying the maiden's vulnerability and the mounting panic as she is stalked by the insistent death march of the other three instruments. The musicians capture Schubert's distinctive blend of beauty and angst' (The Observer)


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter - late music


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Vec Makropulos* must have one of the most convoluted plots in all opera; a woman who has lived for 300 years, moving around and giving herself a new identity over and over again in order to avoid detection.

Another in Mackerras's superb series of Janacek operas recorded in Vienna with the Vienna Philharmonic, with Soderstrom as perfect as it could be possible to be as the mysterious and temperamental Emila Marty.

This CD reissue also includes Francois Huybrechts's recording of the Lachian Dances, which I once owned on LP.


----------



## Oskaar

*Music Of Elliott Carter Vol 6 / Rolf Schulte, Donald Palma*

Composer: Elliott Carter 
Performer: Rolf Schulte 
Conductor: Justin Brown, Donald Palma 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Odense Symphony Orchestra









Concerto for Violin

Lauds

Holiday Overture








Elliott Carter​
The violin concerto is a fantastic work, and the other two is very good as well, so here we have a composer that I have two take a dive into.
But most noteable of all is that we have a violinist that lays his heart and soul into some remarkable interpretations. Rough intense and very passionate playing, and the orchestra and production serve him well. Cant wait to discover the other volums in this series, if they are on spotify!

*As noted at the beginning of this review, much of this positive impression must go to soloist Rolf Schulte, who plays the music as though he has known and loved it all of his life, and who projects its variegated emotional highs and lows with unerring accuracy and, most of all, passion. He's just as confident in the Four Lauds for solo violin, while conductors Justin Brown and Donald Palma have the Odense Symphony Orchestra operating at the peak of its form. Perfectly balanced, vivid sonics round out a disc that really does offer the most sympathetic means possible for entry into the challenging style of this brilliant, difficult composer. [2/20/2006]*
* --David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com*

*The Four Lauds for Solo Violin alone make this recording worthwhile. Despite the amazing complexity of the music being performed, Schulte makes it sound almost easy. His technique is copious, his sound is engaging and multi-faceted, and his emotional output easily runs the gamut between ferocious and tender. Rather than being forced to confront the technical aspects of the music, listeners can actually enjoy the musical ideas being presented by composer and performer alike.*
*allmusic---5 stars*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I just noticed that Hamelin has recorded several of Haydn's piano concertos as well. I must give these a listen.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I know there are still four months left until Christmas, but this is just too nice:









Here is the full playlist:

01. Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht (Meditationen D. Klomp)
02. Zu Bethlehem geboren (F. Lehrndorfer)
03. Präludium G-Dur, Op.37/2 (F. Mendelssohn)
04. Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ, BWV 604 (J.S .Bach)
05. Der Tag, der ist so freudenreich, BWV 605 (J.S. Bach)
06. Triosonate d-moll, BWV 527 (J.S. Bach)
07. Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BWV 734 (J.S. Bach)
08. Lobt Gott, ihr Christen, allzugleich, BWV 609 (J.S. Bach)
09. Heiligste Nacht, Op.33 (C. Sattler)
10. Sonate Nr. 1 d-moll, Op.42 (F.A. Guilmant)
11. Adeste fideles (F. Reithmeier)
12. In dulci jubilo (F. Reithmeier)
13. Kommet, ihr Hirten (F. Reithmeier)
14. Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen, Op.122/6 (J. Brahms)
15. Sonate Nr. 12 Des-Dur, Op.154 (J.G. Rheinberger)
16. Jesus ist kommen, Op.67, Nr.51 (M. Reger)
17. Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, Op.67, Nr.49 (M. Reger)
18. Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her, Op.67, Nr.40 (M. Reger)
19. Variationen "O du fröhliche" (F. Lehrndorfer)


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Janacek's String Quartets played by the Stamitz Quartet, taken from this lovely box set entitled "Czech String Quartets."


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Winterreisender said:


> Listening to Janacek's String Quartets played by the Stamitz Quartet, taken from this lovely box set entitled "Czech String Quartets."


That cover is lovely indeed.


----------



## Guest

Plowright plays these works with tremendous virtuosity, clearly captured by BIS' engineers.










I eagerly await the next volume:


----------



## Oskaar

*Petersen Quartet play Shostakovich and Auerbach*

Zoryana Kushpler (mezzo) 
Petersen String Quartet (Conrad Muck, Daniel Bell (violins); Friedermann Weigle (viola); Henry-David Varema (cello)).









Auerbach:	
String Quartet No.3 "Cetera desunt"

Shostakovich:	
String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110

Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva, Op. 143a (for contralto and chamber orchestra)

arr. Auerbach for contralto and string quartet














Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH------Lera AUERBACH​
I just noticed that its not long time ago since I listened to and presented this record. But thats not a bad thing... relistening is not my strong side when there is so much new to explore. And its a very good record!

I love string quartets, but can easily get tired listening to them, so it should preferable be something very good.
Both the string quarted and 6 verses is challenging but not very tireding works, well suitable for an houres listening.
Eccelent performances!

*A fascinating disc. The programming shows real individuality; the recording is top-drawer, the playing first class and the music both raw and sophisticated at the same time. Do try to hear this. *
* Colin Clarke www.musicweb-international*


----------



## Guest

^^ I love Auerbach's music. Yes, it can be challenging at times, but it is also very emotionally intense and doesn't entirely dispense with melodies!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge - Orchestral Works Volumes 2 and 3

Dance Rhapsody *(1908)
*Five Entr'actes *(1910) 
*Dance Poem* (1913)
*Norse Legend* (1905/1938)
*The Sea* (1910-1911)
*Coronation March* (1911)
*Summer* (1914) - Tone Poem for Orchestra
*Phantasm* (1931) - Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra
*There Is a Willow Grows aslant a Brook* (1927) - Impression for Small Orchestra
*Vignettes de danse* (1938) - for Small Orchestra
*Sir Roger de Coverley (A Christmas Dance)* (1922) - for Large Orchestra
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox; Howard Shelley [Chandos]

I'm afraid I used these as musical wallpaper as I spent 2 hours on a necessary but utterly tedious professional bureaucratic task this afternoon. It was made much more bearable by having the music in the background. That at least held some interest.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Seasons - 'Komm, holder Lenz!'; 'Schon eilet froh der Ackermann'; 'O wie lieblich ist der Anblick'; 'Ewiger, mächtiger, gütiger Gott'; 'Sie steigt herauf, die Sonne'; 'Heil! O Sonne heil!' (John Eliot Gardiner; Bonney; Johnson; Schmidt; The Monteverdi Choir; The English Baroque Soloists).









Love that citation from the Surprise symphony in 'Schon eilet früh der Ackermann'.


----------



## Morimur

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Idomeneo (Jacobs) (3 CD)*










Notes and Editorial Reviews

_Score: Artistic Quality 10/10 Sound Quality_

René Jacobs' ongoing recorded survey of Mozart's operas has reached the composer's first masterpiece, Idomeneo, premiered in Munich in 1781. And again, Jacobs has proved incapable of a haphazard or thoughtless interpretation. In an accompanying DVD, during which we see rehearsals and meet the singers and characters, Jacobs explains that this opera, with its plot concerning a king's promise to the god Neptune to sacrifice the first person he sees if he arrives home safely, actually puts the entire concept of religion in question: "Love is worth more than a promise made in fear," he explains. And much to his credit, upon listening to this set for the first time (and before seeing the DVD and learning of Jacobs' conception), I felt that this was the most human-scaled performance of the work I had ever heard, and quite touching and beautiful at that.

The emphasis on intimacy is underscored by Jacobs' choice of voices. There will be divided opinions about Sunhae Im's Ilia--we're used to a more substantial sound in this role. Her very light, silvery soprano is just this side of a soubrette, but her pointed delivery and laser-like purity precludes any lack of emotional weight or seriousness; her singing is ravishing and her plight is never to be overlooked. "Zeffiretti lusinghieri", though somewhat over-embellished (this is an issue throughout), is hypnotically lovely, and is delivered in long, smooth breaths.

As Idamante, the remarkable Bernarda Fink adds another fine characterization to her quiver; she is every inch the prince, son, lover, and her long confrontation with Idomeneo, all in recitative, carries great dramatic weight. A slight roughness in her tone shows up occasionally, but it suits the situation.

In the title role, I doubt that Richard Croft ever will be bettered. He doesn't bring the "large" Italian tenor that Domingo and Pavarotti brought to the role, but neither is he a pallid, English, proper singer. The voice has plenty of meat on it and he is so adept at fast passagework that he opts for the almost impossibly florid version of "Fuor del mar", nails every note, and--heaven help us--adds a flourish or two! He is noble throughout, and a loving father.

Jacobs clearly sees Elettra as mad from the start (she is, after all, on Crete because she's escaped her homeland having just murdered her mother), and Alexandrina Pendatchanska brings ideal weight, pitch, expressivity, and lunacy to the role, with Jacobs' fast tempos, even in her first aria and quick changes of mood in her second, as manifestations of her craziness. And her use of pianissimo is stunning, dramatically right, and lovely to hear--and gives her a vulnerability and misery that is often overlooked. It's not easy being Elettra.

Tenor Kenneth Tarver as Arbace, given both of his arias, is animated and accurate in coloratura and alert in his recitatives; Nicolas Rivenq is a bit light as the Gran Sacerdote (although this may be part of Jacobs' master plan to play down the deities and play up the mortals); and Luca Tittoto offers a fine, sonorous bass to La Voce.

As mentioned above, Jacobs allows--indeed, encourages--plenty of embellishments to the vocal lines (even in Elettra's already outrageously busy "D'Oreste, d'Ajace"), as well as appoggiaturas galore and continuo riffs from both pianoforte and cello that comment on the recitatives they are supporting. Whether or not you find the almost omnipresent continuo an intrusion will be a matter of taste. I like how it sets the scenes, although I probably could have done with less pianoforte during Elettra's "Idol mio". Occasionally a long legato line is interrupted for a variation that is unexpected, but it invariably serves to heighten the drama.

The intimate scenes are exquisitely handled, with the recitatives delivered dramatically and at true conversational tempos, and each singer has been urged to watch Mozart's dynamic markings very closely. The public scenes have the necessary grandeur, and even the chorus emphasizes the text: the hymns and praises to Neptune that make up the finale to the first act are delivered ceremoniously, with soloists alternating with full chorus very effectively. The terrifying conclusion to Act 2 is similarly awe-inspiring. The Freiburger Barockorchester plays like a group of virtuosi. This is a very special, terrifically entertaining Idomeneo.

_- Robert Levine, ClassicsToday.com_


----------



## brotagonist

^ This sounds very interesting


----------



## Ingélou

John Blow, Venus & Adonis - A masque: details - Venus- Sophie Daneman; Adonis- Roderick Williams;Cupid- Elin Manahan Thomas






Very nice; I don't always like the singing (the voices) on this; but I really appreciate the songs and the melodies. There's a song about hunting introduced with hound-like musical effects - there's a sensitive elegance about the music which is very French, Lullyesque, with languishing trills. I like the seventeenth century baroque, I've decided, better than the eighteenth.


----------



## Morimur

brotagonist said:


> ^ This sounds very interesting


Sure is!
******


----------



## Oskaar

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^ I love Auerbach's music. Yes, it can be challenging at times, but it is also very emotionally intense and doesn't entirely dispense with melodies!


I have added all I could find from her to my shuffel discovery playlist :clap:


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied BWV 225
Tanglewood Festival Chorus, cond. Oliver

Via radio.


----------



## PetrB

SiegendesLicht said:


> I know there are still four months left until Christmas, but this is just too nice:
> 
> View attachment 49627
> 
> 
> Here is the full playlist:
> 
> 01. Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht (Meditationen D. Klomp)
> 02. Zu Bethlehem geboren (F. Lehrndorfer)
> 03. Präludium G-Dur, Op.37/2 (F. Mendelssohn)
> 04. Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ, BWV 604 (J.S .Bach)
> 05. Der Tag, der ist so freudenreich, BWV 605 (J.S. Bach)
> 06. Triosonate d-moll, BWV 527 (J.S. Bach)
> 07. Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BWV 734 (J.S. Bach)
> 08. Lobt Gott, ihr Christen, allzugleich, BWV 609 (J.S. Bach)
> 09. Heiligste Nacht, Op.33 (C. Sattler)
> 10. Sonate Nr. 1 d-moll, Op.42 (F.A. Guilmant)
> 11. Adeste fideles (F. Reithmeier)
> 12. In dulci jubilo (F. Reithmeier)
> 13. Kommet, ihr Hirten (F. Reithmeier)
> 14. Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen, Op.122/6 (J. Brahms)
> 15. Sonate Nr. 12 Des-Dur, Op.154 (J.G. Rheinberger)
> 16. Jesus ist kommen, Op.67, Nr.51 (M. Reger)
> 17. Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, Op.67, Nr.49 (M. Reger)
> 18. Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her, Op.67, Nr.40 (M. Reger)
> 19. Variationen "O du fröhliche" (F. Lehrndorfer)


If you really want to hear the quality of the music which is considered 'seasonal,' listen to it out of season. High Summer is a good time to listen, for example, to the complete _Messiah._


----------



## PetrB

*Sergei Prokofiev ~ Piano Concerto No. 2*

...at somewhere between ages 11 to 14, when alone in the house, I used to play my LP recording of this (Malcolm Frager Piano, René Leibowitz conducting the Paris Conservatoire Orchestra) at top volume just short of distortion.

To put it in current 11 to 14 year-old vernacular, it was completely rad and awesome.
Prokofiev ~ Piano Concerto No. 2




It still is


----------



## Morimur

PetrB said:


> If you really want to hear the quality of the music which is considered 'seasonal,' listen to it out of season. High Summer is a good time to listen, for example, to the complete _Messiah._


Christmas? We should all sabotage it and not spend a dime.


----------



## DaveS

R. Strauss: Salome Dance of the Sevens Veils; La Bourgeois gentilhomme Suite; Schlabobers,Op.70; Josephslegende,Op.63.
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe, cond.








Schlagobers,Op.70 I said (_good grief_!)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This and _La finta giardiniera_ are the only René Jacobs/Mozart productions that I have yet to pick up. Robert Levine rather gushes over this recording... especially considering the existence of two other recordings...



















... both of which boast a greater cast of soloists... especially Pritchard's with Richard Lewis, Léopold Simoneau & Sena Jurinac. I most certainly will need to pick this recording up... not only on the basis of Levine's critique but also in consideration of Jacob's achievements across the whole of his Mozart operas.


----------



## PetrB

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Christmas? We should all sabotage it and not spend a dime.


You mean, _gasp_, not continue to let it be the retail frenzy it currently is?

Did you know that many a business runs in the red for eleven months of the year, and their profits come only in December, i.e. dependent upon those sales related to Christmas? When I learned that I thought just about anyone going into retail is plumb out of their cotton pickin' mind.


----------



## Jeff W

Finally getting around to my Saturday Symphony thread listening...






Arthur Honegger's Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'

Yevgeny Mravinsky leads the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## JACE

Listening to this while reading Jan Swafford's new LvB biography:









*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15, 19, 20, 24, 25 / Rudolf Buchbinder*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A lovely recording of some of Donizetti's finest music... in spite of a silly plot. This recording is live dating from 1975. The lower instruments sound a bit boxy... but other than that the sound is quite good... the vocalists are recorded quite clearly and up front (in no way overwhelmed by the orchestra... which can sometimes happen with live recordings). It is a solid cast with Alfredo Kraus and Shirley Verrett.


----------



## millionrainbows

Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964). Kronos. Later, after I eat my 'tater, I'll listen again to the LaSalle version.

Aleatoric, but not "random" like John Cage's chance. Lutoslwski allows "modules" for each instrument to be played ad lib, then allows the results to stand.

Despite the LaSalle's request to see the whole quartet in score form, Lutoslawski refused, letting only the individual parts exist. He didn't want to restrict the idea of where things coincided.

The quartet is pleasant listening, and is perhaps the greatest contribution to the form since Bartok.

Probability-clouds of bowed and plucked notes drift by, like gnats on a hot summer night. I take another bite of my exquisite Wyjeski Wyrobi Polish pickle, and ponder the perplexing probability.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Symphony 2

First bit is most disappointing. Uninspired orchestral music.


----------



## LancsMan

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6; Three Waltzes Op. 110* Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos








Is the sixth the greatest of Prokofiev's symphonies? Well it certainly is in my view. This is Prokofiev in a rather darker and serious mood. This symphony seems to be unfairly under the shadow of the fifth symphony!

Good performance and excellent audio sound.


----------



## PetrB

millionrainbows said:


> Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964). Kronos. Later, after I eat my 'tater, I'll listen again to the LaSalle version.
> 
> Aleatoric, but not "random" like John Cage's chance. Lutoslwski allows "modules" for each instrument to be played ad lib, then allows the results to stand.
> 
> Despite the LaSalle's request to see the whole quartet in score form, Lutoslawski refused, letting only the individual parts exist. He didn't want to restrict the idea of where things coincided.
> 
> The quartet is pleasant listening, and is perhaps the greatest contribution to the form since Bartok.
> 
> Probability-clouds of bowed and plucked notes drift by, like gnats on a hot summer night. I take another bite of my exquisite Wyjeski Wyrobi Polish pickle, and ponder the perplexing probability.


Thanks MillR, this is wonderful. Lutoslawski, imo, is one of the greatest of later 20th century composers, and somewhat criminally disregarded at that. His third symphony and Piano Concerto are both might fine, too


----------



## bejart

Jakub Golabek (1739-1789): Symphony No.1 in D Major

Robert Satanowski directing the Poznan Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Jos

Karl Amadeus Hartmann
Concerto Funebre, Arabella Steinbacher violin.
Streaming from YT,






With a big thank you to TurnaboutVox who pointed me towards this concerto. Wonderful to discover new music this way. It's a beautiful concerto.
Must find out if my favorite recordlabel did a recording of it..

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Morimur

PetrB said:


> You mean, _gasp_, not continue to let it be the retail frenzy it currently is?
> 
> Did you know that many a business runs in the red for eleven months of the year, and their profits come only in December, i.e. dependent upon those sales related to Christmas? When I learned that I thought just about anyone going into retail is plumb out of their cotton pickin' mind.


Fresh out of college, I found myself working in retail -- it was a hellish experience. Christmas was the worst time, of course; they'd play same music over and over again until I thought I'd go insane, and the people? If you want to experience the worst of human behavior, go 'Boxing Day' shopping as we call it in Canada.


----------



## LancsMan

*Strauss: Four Last Songs* Jessye Norman and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Kurt Masur on Philips








One of my favourite works by Richard Strauss (just who could really dislike this!). Anyway Strauss's final years certainly brought an element of profundity and melancholy to his music.

Jessye Norman offers us here a great and powerful performance. Maybe a touch too powerful - I don't think it has the refinement of the Schwarkopf / Szell recording I also have (which is pure magic).


----------



## DavidA

Bruch - Scottish Fantasy

Heifetz / Sargent


----------



## LancsMan

*Dutilleux: Symphony No. 1 & Symphony No. 2 'Le Double' * BBC Philharmonic conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier on Chandos







This is the only music of Henri Dutilleux that I know. I really like these symphonies (composed in the 1950's). They conform to my (rather conservative) expectations of what a symphony should be. Nice to see a French composer carrying on the 'symphonic' tradition in the second half of the twentieth century.

These performances are full of character and the audio quality is excellent.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Symphony No. 9 in D minor
Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Dutoit

Via radio, the end of the Tanglewood season.


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven:









*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 14, 21 & 22 / Wilhelm Kempff*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Piano and Orchestra, Cello and Orchestra.*

I'd describe this music as apophatic.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 100 "What God does, that is done well"

For the 15th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1732

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Weston

Lawn mowers, jets flying overhead, window-rattling subwoofers driving up and down the street, and now a chain saw next door. 

One disadvantage of classical is it cannot realistically compete with all that. I think it's time to whip out the Tony Iommi playlist.


----------



## musicrom

Michael Korstick and the NDR Radiophilharmonie put together a fine performance of Kabalevsky's Third Piano Concerto (so far, the only piece I've listened to from this CD). The piece, subtitled _Youth_, is a fun, lively concerto in the typical Kabalevsky style. Korstick and NDR definitely achieved this mood, but could have occasionally performed with more expression.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Franus" - Schola Gregoriana Pragensis


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): Symphony in D Major, Op.9

Jan Talich directing the Southern Bohemian Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## dgee

Like many, I struggle a bit with song - but not these. 5 poemes de Baudelaire by Debussy (Nathalie Stutzmann -contralto
Catherine Collard -piano)






Stutzmann is also a conductor and pianist (i.e. a stunningly complete musician and a bit of a legend). She is quoted on wikipedia with the following, which makes me warm to her even more:

_There are two types of performers: those who strive their whole lives to reach a point which displays to full effect the difficulty of their art - they have their audience; then there are those who try to make what they do seem effortless - I belong to that category. It is less of a spectacle perhaps but I prefer that the audience be able to go to the essence of the music. I don't want them to stop at their impression of the performance but to lose themselves in the beauty of the music._


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Richard Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (highlights)* (1910)
Kiri Te Kanawa, Anne Sophie von Otter, Barbara Hendricks and Kurt Rydl; Staatskapelle Dresden, Bernard Haitink
[CfP, 1990]

Sumptuous. It's too long since I last listened to Richard Strauss.


----------



## brotagonist

Manxfeeder said:


> *Feldman, Piano and Orchestra, Cello and Orchestra.*
> 
> I'd describe this music as apophatic.


You are saying that you now know what God is because this music describes what God isn't?


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse, Flute Concerto. Quite an impressve (and beautiful) work!


----------



## Manxfeeder

brotagonist said:


> You are saying that you now know what God is because this music describes what God isn't?


It's not that complicated, though I've found the mystics to be interesting. This music strikes me as similar to the apophatic; it's not saying what music is but more what it isn't.


----------



## brotagonist

Scanning another thread, I came across recommendations for:

Richard Strauss' Second Horn Concerto (Peter Damm/Rudolf Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden); and
György Ligeti's Hamburg Concerto (performers not indicated)

I have long been interested in both. I don't know enough Strauss and this Ligeti work is a major gap in my collection.


----------



## aleazk

brotagonist said:


> Scanning another thread, I came across recommendations for:
> 
> Richard Strauss' Second Horn Concerto (Peter Damm/Rudolf Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden); and
> György Ligeti's Hamburg Concerto (performers not indicated)
> 
> I have long been interested in both. I don't know enough Strauss and this Ligeti work is a major gap in my collection.


You can find the Hamburg Concerto in _The Ligeti Project IV_.


----------



## aleazk

Mozart - Piano Concertos 20 & 24 (the minor key ones)


----------



## GreenMamba

*Stravinsky, Renard*. Stravinsky/Columbia Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Aaron Jay Kernis, Cello Concerto (Colored Field). This work won the Grawemeyer Award in 2002. It's quite impressive and enjoyable. Truls Mørk/Minnesota Orchestra/Eiji Oue.


----------



## Weston

The neighborhood has finally quieted down.

*Schubert: Impromptus, D. 935, Op. 142, Nos 1-4*
Lili Kraus, piano









I should probably be ashamed of this one, but I'm not really. The performances are fantastic and it was the 99 cent deal of a lifetime, now no longer offered. Though I wound up trashing about a third of the download due to audio quality or its lack, what remained is still incredible as are the first two of these Impromptus. The other two are not too shabby either, just not as memorable as the first two.


----------



## brotagonist

aleazk said:


> You can find the Hamburg Concerto in _The Ligeti Project IV_.


Appreciated  I had looked at the Ligeti Project, but compared to Clear or Cloudy, it costs nearly $10 more, has only about 10 minutes more music, and has more vocal works. Also, it duplicates more material from my other Ligeti albums: a few on Wergo, a Decca/London and a Virgin. I'm sure Hamburg Concerto will eventually show up on another album.


----------



## KenOC

Dvorak, Symphonic Variations Op. 78. talian Philharmonic Orchestra, Alessandro Arigoni cond. From this super-budget download, but quite good.


----------



## brotagonist

I have been savouring my new acquisitions, by revelling in each one for as long as possible; hence, I still have eight new albums left to go 

I was somewhat slow in getting into Bruckner. I had misunderstood the reasons for the many versions of some of his symphonies. I purchased two more of his numbered symphonies, so I now have all but the first three.

I had it on a couple of times in the past two days, but tonight it is _the one_ I will be paying special attention to:










Symphony 6 / Nagano, Deutsches SO Berlin

I think this one is going to be a big favourite. Bruckner never revised it, either.


----------



## brotagonist

KenOC said:


> Dvorak


...is kind of on the back burner at the moment. I have Symphonies 5, 8 and 9. I only know the "New World" well. Dvořák is a composer I have only limited exposure to. The String Quartets are likely what I will be considering initially. My collection is quite overwhelming, so I'm sitting back and enjoying it while I peruse Dvořák's oeuvre at leisure.


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Manon


----------



## KenOC

brotagonist said:


> Appreciated  I had looked at the Ligeti Project, but compared to Clear or Cloudy, it costs nearly $10 more, has only about 10 minutes more music, and has more vocal works. Also, it duplicates more material from my other Ligeti albums: a few on Wergo, a Decca/London and a Virgin. I'm sure Hamburg Concerto will eventually show up on another album.


You can also hear Ligeti's Hamburg Concerto on YouTube, seems like good sound to me.





and




(in two parts)


----------



## Mahlerian

Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... for piano and magnetic tape
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Lukecash12

I wish I owned this, it's my favorite recording of Tchaikovsky's Grand Sonata (Richter's famous concert in Prague).


----------



## KenOC

Lots of listening tonight. Britten, Variations on a Theme of Frak Bridge. Norwegian Chamber orchesta, Iona Brown cond.


----------



## Lukecash12

KenOC said:


> Lots of listening tonight. Britten, Variations on a Theme of Frak Bridge. Norwegian Chamber orchesta, Iona Brown cond.


Aahh, I'm too jealous of that set. I really need to expand my Britten collection too, I mostly have performances with Rostropovich.


----------



## aleazk

*Pierre Boulez* - _Notations pour orchestre_.

Fantastic orchestration.

Also: _Livre pour cordes_; _Dialogue de l'ombre double_


----------



## Mahlerian

One more from Pollini for the night:

Beethoven: Sonata No. 32 in C minor, op. 111
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## JACE

Rachmaninov: Etudes-tableaux, Op.39; Poems, Op.38; Corelli Variations, Op. 42 / Alexander Melnikov


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart: Complete Concert Arias, disc one - Francine van der Heyden, soprano, Ed Spanjaard, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> Lawn mowers, jets flying overhead, window-rattling subwoofers driving up and down the street, and now a chain saw next door.
> 
> One disadvantage of classical is it cannot realistically compete with all that. I think it's time to whip out the Tony Iommi playlist.


Sounds soooooooo familiar. sheeeeesh


----------



## brotagonist

aleazk said:


> *Pierre Boulez* - _Notations pour orchestre_.
> 
> Fantastic orchestration.


I really love Boulez's tone colours. I'm going to finish off for the night with one or two repeats of this.

I've been reading the chapter on texture in Copland's book. There's monophonic, homophonic and polyphonic. He also speaks of contrapuntal texture, but I think it must a synonym for polyphonic texture. Anyway, I think this piece must be largely polyphonic, with homophonic sections. It's hard to tell if there are separate musical lines, or if they are harmonies. I'm definitely going to have to hear this with the lights off  That always helps me pay attention.


----------



## Pugg

​
I am going true my shelf's of recital discs :
Now playing : Agnes Baltsa .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​
> I am going true my shelf's of recital discs :
> Now playing : Agnes Baltsa .


Unfortunately no longer available. Her first recital disc is now on Orfeo, but I don't think this one ever saw the light of day again.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Honegger: Sonatina for Violin & Cello*
Christian Tetzlaff (Violin) & Christian Poltéra (Cello)

Another continuation from the Saturday Symphony thread, which has introduced me to the world of Honegger.

As I have noted a couple of times, I am devoting more time to Chamber music. I don't own anything in the Chamber realm by Honegger at present but I found this beautiful piece on YouTube. I love Sonatas for Violin/Viola/Cello & Piano but this is one of the few I have heard for Violin & Cello and I love it.

When I next make an order, this piece will definitely be in it. YouTube shows once again what a powerful marketing platform it is.

I have included the link rather than the video directly as it has been noted that some users have issues loading pages with embedded videos.


----------



## Pugg

GregMitchell said:


> Unfortunately no longer available. Her first recital disc is now on Orfeo, but I don't think this one ever saw the light of day again.


As my dear grandmother use to say:" All good things comes to those who can wait "
I am sure it's gone get on the market when Warner cleared their back lock of the EMI catalogue.


----------



## omega

*Mozart*, _Piano Concerto n°18_
Murray Perahia | English Chamber Orchestra








*Brahms*, _Schicksalslied_ and _Symphony n°3_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I recently decided I would buy no more discs with Gergiev conducting, because of his publicly proclaimed political association with Putin, and seriously considered jettisoning all my Gergiev sets, but then I'd have to replace them all with different versions (somewhat expensive) so this morning I pull out his recording of *Boris Godunov*.

I confess I don't know the opera that well. I saw it once many years ago in a production by Scottish Opera, but don't remember too much about it, and I used to have the Karajan recording of the now discredited Rimsky-Korsakov edition, but it's not an opera I've listened to very often.

A couple of the singers on the recording were known to me (Borodina and Galusin), but Vaneev I'd never heard of before, and he turns in a great performance as Boris.


----------



## PetrB

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Honegger: Sonatina for Violin & Cello*
> Christian Tetzlaff (Violin) & Christian Poltéra (Cello)
> 
> Another continuation from the Saturday Symphony thread, which has introduced me to the world of Honegger.
> 
> As I have noted a couple of times, I am devoting more time to Chamber music. I don't own anything in the Chamber realm by Honegger at present but I found this beautiful piece on YouTube. I love Sonatas for Violin/Viola/Cello & Piano but this is one of the few I have heard for Violin & Cello and I love it.
> 
> When I next make an order, this piece will definitely be in it. YouTube shows once again what a powerful marketing platform it is.
> 
> I have included the link rather than the video directly as it has been noted that some users have issues loading pages with embedded videos.


You'll want to know about these, I think:
_Pastorale d'été_





_Concertino_, for piano and (chamber) orchestra





_Concerto da Camera_, for Flute, English Horn and string orchestra









There is also his very powerful _Symphony No. 5_













...and his lovely _Une Cantate de Noël_, for chorus, orchestra, organ.


----------



## PetrB

AClockworkOrange said:


> *I love Sonatas for Violin/Viola/Cello & Piano but this is one of the few I have heard for Violin & Cello and I love it.*


*Kodály: Duo, Op. 7 (1914)*













(Also on Youtube by the same performers, Ravel's _Sonata for Violin and Cello_ of 1922.)

Bohuslav Martinů wrote two duos for violin and 'cello.


----------



## Bas

Well aware of the fact that I might just be perceived as boring for my continuous Bach cantata listening, I proceed:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 36 "Schwingt freudig euch empor", BWV 47 "Wer sich selbst erhöret, der soll erniedrigt werden", BWV 27 "Werr weiss, wie nahe mir mein Ende"
By Hana Blažíková [soprano], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Satoshi Mizukoshi [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS


----------



## AClockworkOrange

PetrB said:


> You'll want to know about these, I think:
> _Pastorale d'été_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Concertino_, for piano and (chamber) orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Concerto da Camera_, for Flute, English Horn and string orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also his very powerful _Symphony No. 5_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and his lovely _Une Cantate de Noël_, for chorus, orchestra, organ.





> Kodály: Duo, Op. 7 (1914)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also on Youtube by the same performers, Ravel's Sonata for Violin and Cello of 1922.)
> 
> Bohuslav Martinů wrote two duos for violin and 'cello.


Thank you for these recommendations PtrB :tiphat:

This is going to be my listening for today, thank heavens for Bank Holidays.


----------



## SimonNZ

Thiery Pécou's Tremendum - Ensemble Variances


----------



## Ingélou

*Boccherini, guitar quintets*: 



 Ensamble: La Magnifica Comunità
Guitar: Eros Roselli

(A link that unexpectedly I found embedded in Taggart's facebook page. )

*Aaah! Rosewater in a crystal bottle on a mat of exquisite lace on a highly-polished Chippendale table, and my pet swan has come to the French window to be fed from my hand.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Christian Wolff's Edges - Malcolm Goldstein, violin, Mathias Kaul, percussion


----------



## Pugg

​
Two of my favourite Gruberova discs. 
Almost 30 years old . :tiphat:


----------



## Andolink

Bas said:


> Well aware of the fact that I might just be perceived as boring for my continuous Bach cantata listening, I proceed:
> View attachment 49661


Bingeing on Bach is never a bad thing IMO! How can one ever get too much.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, String Quartet in D minor, KV 421; String Quartet in B-Flat Major, KV 458, 'Hunt'
(Artis Quartett).









The Artis Quartet has been great at Beethoven and Schubert so far, so I trust their Mozart will also be excellent.

Side note: this ensemble is highly recommended to quartet fans.


----------



## SimonNZ

Akira Nishimura's Mantra Of The Light - Kazuyoshi Akiyama, cond.


----------



## Andolink

Rather blown away this morning by how good these two pieces are:

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: _String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 4_
Escher String Quartet









*Christoph Graupner*: Kantate _'Angst und Jammer' GWV 1145/11_
Miriam Feuersinger, soprano
Capricornus Consort Basel/Peter Barczi


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D 48

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling recent releases: Aimard in Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier (only book 1 is available so far), and Igor Levit in Bach's Partitas.

*p.s.* From a recent interview, some hints about Levit's future plans:

"I am preparing my very first Beethoven Sonatas cycle, which is incredibly exciting! Last week Frederic Rzewski sent me a new piece, which the Heidelberg Spring Festival and I comissioned for premiere April 2015. Also I am working on more Bach and Stockhausen! That will take a while though......hard stuff.
Regarding recordings: wait for the surprise "


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Thrilling '62 Covent Garden Queen of the Night









Opening choruses.









Fanfares and marches. Where would John Williams be without Korngold?









_The Wood Nymph_. Wonderful. Wonderful. Wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
One of the most beauty full mezzos (to me) Teresa Berganza .


----------



## Weston

Bas said:


> Well aware of the fact that I might just be perceived as boring for my continuous Bach cantata listening, I proceed:
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 36 "Schwingt freudig euch empor", BWV 47 "Wer sich selbst erhöret, der soll erniedrigt werden", BWV 27 "Werr weiss, wie nahe mir mein Ende"
> By Hana Blažíková [soprano], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Satoshi Mizukoshi [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS
> 
> View attachment 49661


I'm always thrilled to see people enjoying the cantatas. The only reason I seldom hit "like" on Bach's sacred cantatas is I am not very familiar with them, except for No. 80 which never fails to enchant me. But then with other composers I still hit "like" if I'm familiar with their other works and like them. Maybe I'm rooting for the underdog. There's no real rhyme or method, but I do want to feel that the likes mean something.


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "l'Italiana in Londra" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
F. J. Haydn - Variations in F minor (McCabe/London)
Clementi - Symphony #3 "The Great National" (d'Avalos/ASV)*


----------



## Weston

*Zarzuela al Santísimo (various Spanish and Catalan baroque sacred vocal works)*
Mapa Harmónico









This album comprised of works by Francesc Valls, Joan Rossell, Tomàs Milans, Antonio Literes, and Josep Carcoler is interesting to me in that I've never heard of the composers anywhere else. Like many, I too struggle with arias and art song, but for some reason the baroque singing style is quite lovely to me. What happened in the classic period and later to make soloist singing become so inaccessible to modern ears?


----------



## Itullian

Rheingold


----------



## omega

*Haydn*, _Symphony n°22 "Der Philosoph"_
Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields | Sir Neville Marriner








*Mozart*, _Concerto for Flute and Harp_
Emmanuel Pahud | Marie-Pierre Langlamet | Berliner Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado








*Haydn*, _Cello Concerto n°2_
Jean-Guyen Queyras | Freiburger Barokorchester | Petra Müllejans







A first choice performance! No anachronistic digressions, but a very precise and spirited interpretation.

*Onslow*, _String Quartet in E flat Major_
Quatuor Diotima







When he was alive, French composer George Onslow (1784-1853) used to be very famous and appreciated. Curiously enough, he has been forgotten... His chamber music - romantic-style, but with some "modern" accents - truly needs to be rediscovered!

*Mozart*, _Symphony n°34_
English Concert | Trevor Pinnock







One of my favourite Mozart symphonies!


----------



## Pugg

​
More Berganza for me.
I love the voice.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

So far, I have listened to the following:_

Pastorale d'été_





_Concertino_, for piano and (chamber) orchestra





_Concerto da Camera_, for Flute, English Horn and string orchestra









There is also his very powerful _Symphony No. 5_













I have really enjoyed each of the pieces I have listened to so far.

The recording of Symphony No.5 by Serge Baudo & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra is phenomenal. One thing that immediately struck me was the CPO's sound and performance. I own a couple of recordings featuring this orchestra - across decades - and the constant is their quality and feel. Never less than impressive and on this recording they are incredibly powerful. I found this piece absorbing and lost track of time - the movements seemed to fly past. I may keep my eyes open for the recordings of the Symphonies by Serge Baudo & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra in the near future.

_Concerto da Camera_, for Flute, English Horn and string orchestra is another beautiful piece and the performance in this video is outstanding. Both Flute and English Horn shine throughout. The sound in the strings - particularly at the start of part two are divine. I enjoyed this piece very much on first listen, my enjoyment growing on two subsequent listens.

The _Concertino_, for piano and (chamber) orchestra is an interesting piece,  Ilana Vered performs wonderfully. I don't normally look for new Pianists specifically but I may make an exception in this case. I'm going to agree with the LA Times when it states:




> "She displays that rarest of traits in pianists of her generation, a genuine and individual temperament... a very special pianist indeed."



The video was enjoyable too, something stylistically different which works with the music rather than against.

The _Pastorale d'été _is a a beautiful piece, especially in this rich recording once again by Serge Baudo & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. As per my comments on the Fifth Symphony earlier, the performance is of the same high quality and equally enjoyable.

All of these pieces and performances sustain, no, encourage multiple listens which is exactly what I will be doing. It has certainly revised what I was going to pick up on my next order.

Again, thanks to PetrB for these recommendations.


----------



## Orfeo

*Erkki Melartin*
Opera in two acts "Aino."
-Ritva-Liisa Korhonen, Sauli Tiilikainen, Lilli Paasikivi, Pia Freund, & Aki Alamikkotervo.
-The Lahti Symphony Orchestra & Dominate Choir/Ulf Soderblom.

*Eduard Tubin (part I)*
Opera in six scenes "The Parson of Reigi."
-Teo Maiste, Marika Eensalu, Ivo Kuusk, Annika Tonuri, Urve Tauts, Leili Tammel, Tiit Tralla, & Arvo Laid.
-The Estonian Opera Company/Paul Magi.

*Eduard Tubin (part II)*
Requiem for Fallen Soldiers.
-Urve Tauts (mezzo-soprano).
-Talevaldis Deksnis (organ), Urmas Leiten (trumpet), Rein Roos (side drum).
-The Estonian National Male Choir/Eri Klas.

*Jean Sibelius *
Symphonies nos. I & II.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Heino Eller*
Complete Preludes.
-Vardo Rumessen, pianist.


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Haydn*: _Divertimento a quattro in D major, Hob.deest_
Piccolo Concerto Wien/Roberto Sensi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

And now, pounding that runway with some Straussian fierceness: Miss Gundula Janowitz.

I really don't know what to say.

Simply _sans pareil_.

I can't get _enough_ of that crystal-pure high-end of Janowitz's.

Gundula Janowitz ist sicher eine ideale Ariadne. . . au moins dans le livre de Blair.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" required listening. I played the two *Honegger*: Symphony 3 recs. I own. Different readings, and different effects due to recording engineer choices. The Karajan (rec.1969), more distantly mic'd with string emphasis a good part of the way. While the Jarvi (rec.1991) exhibits rawer playing, with more emphasis on detail (spot-mic'd).

Of recordings I've heard, I think Baudo's might tug at my mind a little harder than these. Though, I'm still not convinced by the masterpiece touting for this work. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to* LB* (1918), with his Candide Overture.


----------



## millionrainbows

On this day in 1959, Leonard Bernstein conducted Charles Ives' The Unanswered Question in Moscow, much to the chagrin of the Soviet authorities.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 49676
> 
> 
> _The Wood Nymph_. Wonderful. Wonderful. Wonderful.


What a striking, magical cover image.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> ....*Pastorale d'été is a beautiful piece*....
> Again, thanks to PetrB for these recommendations.


My favorite work from *Honegger*.:tiphat:


----------



## ribonucleic

Jonathan Powell's world premiere performance of Sorabji's 6th Symphony for Piano - as webcast on Dutch radio.

It's a world of wonders, I tell you.


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> On this day in 1959, Leonard Bernstein conducted Charles Ives' The Unanswered Question in Moscow, much to the chagrin of the Soviet authorities.


Great story. I bet Ives would have loved that his work caused a stir.

Is that the same trip to the USSR that Lenny played Shostakovich's Fifth to such acclaim?

Speaking of Bernstein and Ives, I'm now playing:









*Ives: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Bernstein, NYPO*
Absolutely essential Ives.

Happy B-day, Lenny!


----------



## Vaneyes

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Fresh out of college, I found myself working in retail -- it was a hellish experience. Christmas was the worst time, of course; they'd play same music over and over again until I thought I'd go insane, and the people? *If you want to experience the worst of human behavior, go 'Boxing Day' shopping as we call it in Canada.*


Not to forget **** hockey fanaticism.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> **** hockey fanaticism


Not all of us Canadians go in for that


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A symphonic double-header for this afternoon's listening:

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A, WAB 106*
Georg Tintner, New Zealand SO[Naxos, 1997]










*Mahler - Symphony No. 7 in E minor (1904-5)*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado [DG, 1984]












> Mahler - Symphony No. 7 Album Moods
> Animated Bittersweet Bombastic Brooding Capricious Cynical/Sarcastic Dark Demonic Ebullient Energetic Enigmatic Extroverted Fantastic/Fantasy-like Funereal Gloomy Humorous Ironic Jovial Languid Macabre Malevolent Martial Melancholy Nocturnal Opulent Pastoral Quirky Raucous Rousing Satirical Scary Tuneful Vulgar
> 
> (AllMusic)


They seem to have more-or-less given up after 'V'...

Maybe - Wandering Wistful Wonderful Xerophilous Yearning Zestful... and why no 'K'? Kick-***!


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> I like your "concerts," which often have a lot of unfamiliar material (as is the case today). I usually click on the links and add them to my queue, and get around to them eventually--so *I appreciate your taking the time to do so!*


I'll tip my strawhat to that. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

oskaar said:


> To those nostalgic about record stores: I can absolutely understand your loss and your passion! I wish I was part of the record collection culture.
> But I never could afford buying much records, and living in a much less urban aerea in Norway, there was not many stores.
> And since my big interrest for classical music came with spotify, it became spotify for me, even if I am 50.
> And because of the vast offering and the fun with exploring, (and my posibility to spend time due to early retardement - psychical problems- I am kind of addicted!
> But leaving other addictions like too much beer drinking behind, it is not the worst addiction!


This should be included amongst Post of the Year (POY) noms. Well done on all counts, oskaar.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

ribonucleic said:


> Jonathan Powell's world premiere performance of Sorabji's 6th Symphony for Piano - as webcast on Dutch radio.
> 
> It's a world of wonders, I tell you.


Oh my. Is there anyway to download the audio?


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> I visited a few record stores in city of Chicago, the ones that are hailed by music fans. Well, one after another was a huge disappointment as they hardly had any classical music. I concluded that there is not a single record store in the entire Chicago metro where you can find more than 100 classical recordings. The last one to close was Borders in the suburb; while not great it had more CD's than I have in my personal collection.
> 
> There are several Half Price Books stores around Chicagoland and their used stock is actually quite decent, especially in areas where rich retired folks live. When those people pass away, their collections get sold to these stores. You can sometimes tell it's from one person's collection. * I'm grateful of those folks for supplying cheap used CDs.*


Yes indeed, these proprietors should be fully supported. Such brave folk, akin to the good survivors on The Road.


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg: Jugendlieder: Berg wrote these as a "calling card" to approach Schoenberg for composition lessons. Needless to say, Schoenberg saw the potential: 
_"Even Berg's earliest compositions, however maladroit they may have been, exhibit two important trends: first, that music was a language for him, and that he was able to express himself with this language; second, an inevitable sense of warmth prevails throughout."_


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Boy I miss record stores. Even Best Buy used to have a dedicated room for classical music. I used to spend hours every week browsing at different stores.


----------



## ribonucleic

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is there anyway to download the audio?


I couldn't find one on the site. I imagine there would be licensing issues that prevent it.

I tried recording the audio stream using the Freecorder browser add-on. But it stopped after about an hour and 40 minutes. (Long enough for most piano pieces, but not this one!)

The free Audacity software is able record things off your computer's sound card. But modern versions of Windows go out of their way to interfere and I've never been able to get it to work.


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> *Piano music by Federico Mompou* Stephen Hough on hyperion
> View attachment 49436
> 
> My only disc of music by Mompou. What it lacks in musical significance it more than makes up for in a rather elusive sense of mystery and charm. Especially when played as well as this.


But do make the effort to hear the composer's playing (Brilliant Classics, rec.1974). :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> But do make the effort to hear the composer's playing (Brilliant Classics, rec.1974). :tiphat:


Just thought I'd mention that that classic 4-cd set is available for download from Amazon for $8.


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> My favorite work from *Honegger*.:tiphat:


and mine!

Dutoit on Erato years ago!


----------



## Oskaar

*English Music for Clarinet & Piano*

Composer: Malcolm Arnold, Howard Ferguson, Arnold Cooke, William Yeates Hurlstone, ... 
Performer: Paul Hartley, Vic Chiodo

View attachment 49688


Arnold:	
Sonatina for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 29

Bax:	
Sonata for Clarinet and Piano in D

Cooke, A:	
Sonata in B flat for clarinet and piano

Ferguson, H:	
Four Short Pieces for Clarinet & Piano, Op. 6

Finzi:	
Five Bagatelles for clarinet & piano, Op. 23

Hurlstone:	
Four Characteristic Pieces for clarinet & piano: No. 2. Croon Song

Four Characteristic Pieces for clarinet & piano: No. 3. Intermezzo

Four Characteristic Pieces for clarinet & piano: No. 4. Scherzo














Malcolm Arnold--------Howard Ferguson














Arnold Cooke-------William Yeates Hurlstone​
This is a delightfull record with a fine and varied collection of clarinet and piano music. A very fine combination that I have herd not to often, and comes out with a quite magical output. That helps when the music itself is not the most exiting, as an extra dimention. Lovely performances.

*The album title English Music for Clarinet and Piano might bring the word "arcana" to mind for all but the most dedicated musical anglophiles, but this private-label release goes to show you never can tell. The English are looking better and better for having stood up to serialist orthodoxy in the middle of the last century, and what this disc offers, in addition to a variety of treatments of the clarinet, is a great sampling of British styles. 
----
The disc closes with an expansive and highly melodic clarinet sonata by Bax. Beautifully played throughout by the American duo of Vic Chiodo and Paul Hartley, this music may well be essential for clarinetists, and it's recommended to anyone who enjoys English music of the twentieth century.*
*allmusic-4 stars*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So Gobbi didn't have the most beautiful baritone voice ever. What he did have was a range of colour second to none, and a Callas-like ability to get right to the heart of the character he was playing.

Most of these arias and duets are taken from his complete recordings. Each character represented here has a completely different vocal attitude, from his genially venal Figaro to his noble Posa and his cruelly aristocratic Scarpia. No doubt there are others who have sung Renato's _|Eri tu_ with more mellifluous tone, few with such penetrating psychological insight.


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Silvestre Revueltas* (1899 - 1940) - The String Quartets (1930 - 32)
> *
> String Quartet No. 1
> String Quartet No. 2 ("Magueyes")
> String Quartet No. 3
> String Quartet No. 4 ("Música de Feria")*
> Cuarteto Latinoamericano [New Albion, 1993]
> 
> Interesting string quartets from Mexico, modernist, somewhat in the idioms of Bartok or Hindemith. Fiery playing by the Cuarteto Latinoamericano.


Composer related:

http://www.nytimes.com/books/99/03/14/specials/copland-mexican.html

Many years ago, I attended an exhibition of Orozco and Rivera artworks. Memorable. Powerful stuff.


----------



## millionrainbows

Disc 3 from the exquisite 8-CD box on DG. All fine recordings, good notes. This disc has the Lyric Suite and Op.3 String Quartet, then goes into some exquisite lieder with voice and piano: Seven Early Songs (1905-1908), and more.


----------



## Badinerie

Back to my first love in classical music. Sibelius.


----------



## julianoq

Now listening to Scriabin's Piano Sonata No. 2, played by Lettberg. Looks like this box will give me plenty of hours of enjoyment!


----------



## Cosmos

First day of classes so I kicked off with Brahms' Academic Festival Overture










Now, selections from Borodin's Prince Igor: Overture, March, and Polovtsian Dances


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm not quite sure why I'd never really 'got' Mahler's 7th Symphony, but I certainly 'got it' earlier today. Wonderful. I think with such long and complex works it is a case of greater familiarity helping. I have had recordings of #1,#2 and #4 since the LP era; #3, #5 , #8 and #10 since the early years of CDs. And, interestingly, I've struggled to assimilate or appreciate #6, #7 and #9 later in life - of course my hearing has deteriorated since then and I think I don't take complex works in so easily now. But I appear to be getting there.

I'm pleased that Bruckner's 6th is becoming more familiar to my ears now as well - I enjoyed both symphonies thoroughly this afternoon.

It is a miserable, cold and windy August Bank Holiday afternoon in Preston, and with Mrs. Vox curled up in front of the telly watching the episode of 'Inspector Montalbano' during which she fell asleep as we watched last Saturday, there's nothing for it but to listen to some more music. This was an impulse buy at a local concert last month, but a happy one.

*British Violin Sonatas Volume 1

Howard Ferguson - Sonata No. 2, Op. 10* (1946)
*Benjamin Britten - Suite, Op. 6* (1934-5)
*William Walton
Sonata for violin and piano* (1949)
*Two pieces for violin and piano* (1950)

Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano) [Chandos, rec. 2012]

The early Britten work is the highlight of this disc, which has made me want to add to my sparse CD collection of Britten works this month. The Walton sonata is excellent in a lower key way.


----------



## Oskaar

*Knudåge Riisager: The Symphonic Edition Volume 1*

Composer: Knudage Riisager 
Conductor: Bo Holten 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Aarhus Symphony Orchestra









Symphony No. 1, Op. 8

Erasmus Montanus, Op. 1

Klods Hans (Jack the Dullard), Op. 18

Comoedie, Op. 21

Fastelavn (Shrovetide), Op. 20








Knudåge Riisager​
Another exiting dane!

*You might think of Riisager as the Danish Malcolm Arnold, without the bitterness and melodrama. The music is rhythmically vivacious, full of good tunes, and wonderfully scored, even without special coloristic effects.

The performances in this first volume of a projected series of Riisager's symphonic works are first-rate, and so is the engineering. Bo Holten and his players clearly relish the music's color and energy, and I can only welcome this release with great enthusiasm and high hopes for the series as a whole.*
*David Hurwitz
ClassicsToday.com, November 2011*

*"entirely idiomatic readings, with the rhythms fully sprung; the intricate details of Riisager's often headlong writing obviously holding no fears for the musicians...Not unalloyed gold...but very good fun, with occasional depths (the slow movement of the Symphony eventually reveals some strength of feeling), and some roller-coaster handling of the orchestra. Worth your time."*
*record review*


----------



## hpowders

Peter I Tchaikovsky, Complete String Quartets
Borodin Quartet

Impassioned performances of this passionate music.

Has there been any other composer's music so recognizable after just 3-4 notes?


----------



## PetrB

*Irwin Schulhoff Concerto for piano and small orchestra Op. 43*

Irwin Schulhoff _Concerto for piano and small orchestra_ Op. 43 (1923)

Pretty fantastic... literally!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, String Quartet No. 19 in C Major, 'Dissonance'; String Quartet No. 15 in D minor (Artis Quartett).


----------



## Mahlerian

Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Mahler: Totenfeier
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Bought this disc for the Mahler, which is the early version of the Second Symphony's first movement, though the Strauss is surprisingly good from a conductor supposedly lacking in warmth and emotion. The Mahler is an intriguing glance into the methods by which the composer made improvements to his scores.


----------



## clara s

as I was sitting in the veranda, a while ago, breathing the fresh sea air,

I heard this unique sound from a house nearby,

and I remembered how many nights I had spent listening to a specific recording of this piece.

William Kapell was a pianist, that his playing matches perfectly my taste and style.

*The Khachaturian piano concerto in D-flat major is a piece that with the variety of its harmonies,
can excite and challenge.

The performance by Kapell is exquisite*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alban Berg - Lulu* (Prologue and Act 1)

Claude Meloni (Bass), Pierre-Yves le Maigat (Bass Baritone), Jane Manning (Soprano),
Ursula Boese (Mezzo Soprano), Jules Bastin (Bass), Helmut Pampuch (Tenor),
Gerd Nienstedt (Bass), Teresa Stratas (Soprano), Yvonne Minton (Mezzo Soprano),
Hanna Schwarz (Mezzo Soprano), Toni Blankenheim (Baritone), Robert Tear (Tenor),
Franz Mazura (Baritone), Kenneth Riegel (Tenor), Anna Ringart (Soprano)
Pierre Boulez, Paris Opera Orchestra
[DG, 2003]

OK, so this is the half of the Alban Berg Collection I hadn't touched yet. Uncompromising, but good; in fact very good.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel's Piano Quintet in E-flat major/minor, Op. 87. A great recording of a very nice work by the Schubert Ensemble of London.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> as I was sitting in the veranda, a while ago, breathing the fresh sea air,
> 
> I heard this unique sound from a house nearby,
> 
> and I remembered how many nights I had spent listening to a specific recording of this piece.
> 
> William Kapell was a pianist, that his playing matches perfectly my taste and style.
> 
> *The Khachaturian piano concerto in D-flat major is a piece that with the variety of its harmonies,
> can excite and challenge.
> 
> The performance by Kapell is exquisite*


Like Guido Cantelli, a budding superstar who died tragically too soon.


----------



## Guest

ribonucleic said:


> I couldn't find one on the site. I imagine there would be licensing issues that prevent it.
> 
> I tried recording the audio stream using the Freecorder browser add-on. But it stopped after about an hour and 40 minutes. (Long enough for most piano pieces, but not this one!)
> 
> The free Audacity software is able record things off your computer's sound card. But modern versions of Windows go out of their way to interfere and I've never been able to get it to work.


OK, thanks. I hope he makes a proper commercial recording of it, along with the other pieces he has premiered. I attended his NY performance of "O.C." It was quite staggering, if not as demonic as Ogdon's.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Hummel's Piano Quintet in E-flat major/minor, Op. 87. A great recording of a very nice work by the Schubert Ensemble of London.


Whoa, that is some nice cover artwork. We need more covers like these.

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 17 No. 4 in C minor (The London Haydn Quartet).

On Youtube:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Like Guido Cantelli, a budding superstar who died tragically too soon.


exactly in a plane crash

Cantelli had done some good recordings, among them the Vivaldi four seasons


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> exactly in a plane crash
> 
> Cantelli had done some good recordings, among them the Vivaldi four seasons


And a terrific La Mer which I have "live" with the NY Philharmonic. He was Toscanini's protégé.

Both Cantelli and Kapell were killed in plane crashes. Both in their 30's and were already superstars at the time of their deaths.


----------



## Blancrocher

Oppens playing Rzewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated!"; Szell & co in Walton's "Variations on a Theme by Hindemith" and Hindemith's "Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber"; Ormandy & co in "Mathis der Maler"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Symphony No. 4.*


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> And a terrific La Mer which I have "live" with the NY Philharmonic. He was Toscanini's protégé.
> 
> Both Cantelli and Kapell were killed in plane crashes. Both in their 30's and were already superstars at the time of their deaths.


how strange, things are some times

I will listen to this La Mer recording


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms *

Wiegenlied Op. 49 No. 4 
Intermezzo Op. 117 No. 1 in E flat major

Idil Biret


----------



## Guest

Today, Quartet No.16 K.428 played by the Quartetto Italiano--just lovely, especially the 2nd movement.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Arnold Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht/Pelleas und Melisande (String Orchestra Version)*
I heard the Boulez recording for String Quintet a few weeks ago and I think I prefer that version over the version for String Orchestra. It's more intimate, the piece's structure is more evident with a String Quintet. The Karajan recording has beautiful romantically lush playing from the BPO, I can easily see its appeal.

I've never heard _Pelleas und Melisande_ so I look forward to that.


----------



## csacks

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 49708
> View attachment 49709
> 
> 
> Oppens playing Rzewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated!"; Szell & co in Walton's "Variations on a Theme by Hindemith" and Hindemith's "Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber"; Ormandy & co in "Mathis der Maler"


Hi, would somebody explain me why is there a chilean flag in Rzewski´s cover?


----------



## ProudSquire

*Bach*

Suite in E major BWV 1006a 1.Präludium


----------



## dgee

csacks said:


> Hi, would somebody explain me why is there a chilean flag in Rzewski´s cover?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_People_United_Will_Never_Be_Defeated!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> how strange, things are some times
> 
> I will listen to this La Mer recording


Too bad you don't live 'round the corner. I could have lent a helping hand and let you borrow it.


----------



## Guest

I haven't listened to this disc in probably 15 years--a pity, as the music is great and so is the recording quality.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 101 "Take from us, Lord, Thou faithful God"

For the 10th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Walton*: Viola Concerto, w. Imai (rec.1992); Violin Concerto, w. Mordkovitch (rec.1991).


----------



## Vaneyes

Re morbid, let us not forget violinist Ginette Neveu, killed in a plane crash at age 30.

"Ginette Neveu's body was found still clutching her Stradivarius in her arms.":angel:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginette_Neveu


----------



## bejart

Andreas Goepfert (1768-1818): Clarinet Concerto in B Flat, Op.20

Johannes Moesus conducting the Jenaer Philharmonie -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## Manxfeeder

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht/Pelleas und Melisande (String Orchestra Version)*
> 
> I've never heard _Pelleas und Melisande_ so I look forward to that.


It may not be one of his greatest pieces, but I like it. There's a lot going on at the same time. There are several themes which transform, like Mahler does. Also, he puts chords in the service of melody/melodic lines, producing what they called vagrant chords; they don't fit the rules of harmony. That got him in trouble. And if you like German sixths, they're all over the place. (For example, F goes not to C7 but Db7.)

Of course, you can not worry about the details and just listen. That's good too.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> It may not be one of his greatest pieces, but I like it. There's a lot going on at the same time. There are several themes which transform, like Mahler does. Also, he puts chords in the service of melody/melodic lines, producing what they called vagrant chords; they don't fit the rules of harmony. That got him in trouble. And if you like German sixths, they're all over the place. (For example, F goes not to C7 but Db7.)
> 
> Of course, you can not worry about the details and just listen. That's good too.


I think it's a fine work, and while I'm listening to it I love wallowing in its glorious themes and rich textures, but thinking about it in retrospect in comparison to his other works makes it seem a little overladen and overlong. Schoenberg later tended to look at the orchestra as a large chamber ensemble, as Mahler did, and his music benefited from it. Pelleas und Mellisande and the first part of Gurrelieder are the orchestral works that date before that time.


----------



## Cosmos

Just finished two new Janacek works (well, new for me)
- Concertino for Piano and Chamber Ensemble
- Capriccio for Left-Hand Piano and Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Das Rheingold










Saga begins again..


----------



## SimonNZ

"Paris expers Paris, Ecole de Notre-Dame, 1170-1240" - Antoine Guerber, dir.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli was one of those pianists like Glenn Gould who imposed their own vision upon all they did... and could often infuriate the traditionalists in the process.

The music critic Harold C. Schonberg wrote of Benedetti Michelangeli:

_His fingers can no more hit a wrong note or smudge a passage than a bullet can be veered off course once it has been fired...The puzzling part about Michelangeli is that in many pieces of the romantic repertoire he seems unsure of himself emotionally, and his otherwise direct playing is then laden with expressive devices that disturb the musical flow._

Michelangeli is "demonic" in Bach-Busoni Chaconne and the Brahms Paganini Variations... while the performance of Schumann's _Carnaval_ is not one I would wish to be without... but neither is it one I would wish as my sole or primary performance.


----------



## brotagonist

PetrB said:


> Irwin Schulhoff _Concerto for piano and small orchestra_ Op. 43 (1923)
> 
> Pretty fantastic... literally!


I definitely agree. From the first note! I put his Symphony 5 in my watch later folder, too.

Baßnachtigall, Drei Vortragsstücke für Kontra-*****
(Bass Nightingale, Three Presentation Pieces for Contrabassoon)
Guus Dral, Lieuwe Visser

He was influenced by the Dadaists, the New Viennese School, Debussy, Strauss and others.

The German Dadaist/Industrial band Einstürzende Neubauten also did a recitation closely related to this one:


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert lieder - Werner Gura, tenor, Christoph Berner, fortepiano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## SimonNZ

Chopin: Sonata Op.4 and Mazurkas - Ewa Poblocka, fortepiano


----------



## Alypius

Three new arrivals (two last week, one today):

Mozart, Piano Concerto #18 in B flat, K. 482 (1784)
& Piano Concerto #22 in E flat, K. 482 (1785)










Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K466 (1785)










Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491 (1786)










Outstanding performances on the fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam. For a discussion see the thread http://www.talkclassical.com/33696-praise-fortepiano.html


----------



## Pugg

​
Also Mozart , the young Jan Lisiecki from Poland.
Has things to learn but I he's getting there .


----------



## SimonNZ

Granados - Trio op.50
Klein - Trio
Martinu - Cinq pieces breves

The Gotham Trio


----------



## JACE

*Ives: Complete Music for String Quartet / Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## science

View attachment 49722
View attachment 49723
View attachment 49724
View attachment 49725
View attachment 49726


----------



## Sid James

Lately its been these -










_*Album: Love Blows as the Wind Blows - English & American Songs*_

*Quilter* _Four Shakespeare Songs_

*Barber* _Dover Beach_ *

*Britten* _Tit for tat (selections)_

*Richard Rodney Bennett* _Songs before Sleep (selections)_

*Ireland* _Santa Chiara_ & _When lights go rolling round the sky_

*Butterworth* _Love blows as the wind blows_ *

*Finzi* _Let us garlands bring (Five Shakespeare Songs)_

*Bolcom* _Cabaret Songs (selections)_

- Jonathan Lemlau, bass-baritone ; Malcolm Martineau, piano ; *Belcea Quartet (EMI)

A disc showcasing breadth of repertoire - from artsong based on Shakespeare to cabaret songs - and also attesting the talents of *bass-baritone Jonathan Lemalu* and his very able accompanists. Favourites included *Britten's* _Tit for tat_ - quite dark and even grisly for a composer still in his teens, but the subject of death would continue to fascinate him all his life - *Finzi's* Shakespeare settings, especially the joyous last one, _O mistress mine_ - and *Bolcom's* brilliantly ironic and bittersweet _Cabaret Songs_. 










*Elgar*
_Variations on an Original Theme "Enigma"_
- Sydney SO under Myer Fredman 
_Serenade for Strings_
- Queensland SO under Bernard Heinze (ABC Classics)

Revisiting this after a while, and here's a certain gentleman talking about his enigma: 

_"The variations have amused me because I've labelled 'em with the nicknames of my particular friends. That is to say, I've written the variations each one to represent the mood of the 'party.' It's a quaint idea and the result is amusing to those behind the scenes and won't affect the reader who 'nose nuffin.'" _ - *Edward Elgar.*










*Bliss* _A Colour Symphony_
- English Northern Philharmonia under David Lloyd-Jones (Naxos)

I also listened to *Bliss' A Colour Symphony* to prepare an entry on my 'contrasts and connections' thread. Elgar took part in commissioning this piece. The premiere didn't go particularly well, due to inadequate time to rehearse. Elgar was baffled about the piece, and its not surprising since although it carries his influence, Bliss incorporated aspects of then current European music (Ravel and Stravinsky in particular, to my ears).

I quite like the heat given off by the second movement _Red_. The most intense blasts (as in a blast furnace?) from the brass outside _Rite of Spring_ and also suggestions of the rhythms of jazz, the basses plucking away.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Second recent outing for this gorgeous work in this superb recording from Salonen and the LA Phil.


----------



## Pugg

​
Playing now, never bored with Freni .


----------



## ptr

Gives me an uncontrollable happiness tingle:

*William Walton* - Façade (Decca)









Dame Edith Sitwell and Sir Peter Pears, narrators; English Opera Group u. Anthony Collins

*Modest Mussorgsky* - Songs And Dances Of Death and other songs (Conifer)









Sergei Leiferkus, baryton & Semyon Skigin, piano

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Salvatore Sciarrino's Lohengrin - Marianne Pousseur, voice, Ensemble Risognanze


----------



## cjvinthechair

Heading for a lovely 'end of summer' cruise (though quite where summer went, & why I need more water right now...!), so for today a concert based on the waves:
Antheil - Fighting the Waves 



Skulte - Waves 



Tanman(he's Turkish..not Tansman the Pole) - Ocean's Waves - 



Pulkkis - On the Crest of Waves - 



 (it's a 7 movement symphonic poem - YT has only this excerpt)
Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean 



 (Part 1 of 2)
Golijov - How Slow the Wind 



Sheng - Ocean Symphony 




See you in September (if we don't sink!).


----------



## omega

Today is dedicated to one composer:

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Sonatas for viola da gamba and harpischord BW 1027, 1028 and 1029_
Juan Manuel Quintana (viola da gamba) | Céline Frisch (harpischord)








_English Suite in G minor_
Céline Frisch (harpischord)








_Violin Concerto in E major_
Gottfried von der Golz (violin) | Freiburger Barockorchester








_Suites for Violoncello solo n°4 and 5_
Anner Bylsma








_Orchestral Suite n°4_
Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## hpowders

Peter I Tchaikovsky, String Quartet #2
Utrecht Quartet, Borodin Quartet

This is for me Tchaikovsky's finest string quartet. After hearing the Borodin, the best thing I can say about the Utrecht CD is the wonderful cover photo of Tchaikovsky. Bland performance devoid of the necessary passion. My copy had various sonic imperfections too. Avoid this.

The Borodin Quartet, on the other hand, speak fluent Tchaikovsky with ease. They have this music in their blood and it shows. One of the great performances of this passionate and exhilarating music.
My recommendation is if you love Tchaikovsky, hear this!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione' (Nicholas Ward; Northern Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> View attachment 49737
> View attachment 49738
> 
> 
> Peter I Tchaikovsky, String Quartet #2
> Utrecht Quartet, Borodin Quartet
> 
> This is for me Tchaikovsky's finest string quartet. After hearing the Borodin, the best thing I can say about the Utrecht CD is the wonderful cover photo of Tchaikovsky. Bland performance devoid of the necessary passion. My copy had various sonic imperfections too. Avoid this.
> 
> The Borodin Quartet, on the other hand, speak fluent Tchaikovsky with ease. They have this music in their blood and it shows. One of the great performances of this passionate and exhilarating music.
> My recommendation is if you love Tchaikovsky, hear this!


Hehe, speak fluent Tchaikovsky, that's a good one .


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hehe, speak fluent Tchaikovsky, that's a good one .


That's why they pay me the big bucks! :tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar

SimonNZ said:


> The Gotham Trio


Is Batman partisipating? He was from Gotham, wasnt he?


----------



## SimonNZ

oskaar said:


> Is Batman partisipating? He was from Gotham, wasnt he?


Apparently Washington Irving was the first one to give the nickname "Gotham" to New York in a satirical story way back in 1807.


----------



## ptr

*Modest Mussorgsky* - Pictures from an Exhibition / Camille Saint-Saëns - *Carnival of the Animals* (Decca)









Philip Jones Brass ensemble u Elgar Howarth & Philip Jones

Cowabunga, most fun arrangements ever, and demonstration sound quality!

/ptr


----------



## Morimur

SimonNZ said:


> Apparently Washington Irving was the first one to give the nickname "Gotham" to New York in a satirical story way back in 1807.


That makes sense: New York + giant flying rats = Batman


----------



## Pugg

​
I am so exited , the one item missing in my Fleming collection and now playing .


----------



## Oskaar

*Hebrew Melodies*

Valentin Zhuk (violin), Celeste Zewald (clarinet), Vache Bagratuni (cello), Ilonka Heilingloh (piano)

Camerata Amsterdam, Jeroen Weierink









Achron, J:	
Hebrew Melody, Op. 33

Ben-Haim:	
Ballad

Bloch, E:	
Nigun (Baal Shem No. 2)

Bock, J:	
Fiddler on the Roof: Overture

If I were a rich man (from Fiddler on the Roof)

Sabbath Prayer (from Fiddler on the Roof)

Příhoda:	
Eili, Eili

Prokofiev:	
Overture on Hebrew Themes, for clarinet, string quartet & piano, Op. 34

Shostakovich:	
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67: Allegretto

Williams, John:	
Schindler's List - theme














Joseph Achron-------Ernest Bloch














Paul Ben-Haim-------Dmitry Shostakovich​
Very enjoyable and passionate record!


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Oboe Concerto in C Major, RV 451

Pier Giorgio Morandi conducting the Failoni Chamber Orchestra of Budapest -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Too bad you don't live 'round the corner. I could have lent a helping hand and let you borrow it.


hahahahahaha

one point for HP


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with a recent arrival. The two cello concertos of Camille Saint-Saens along with the Suit, Op. 16 and 'The Swan' from the Carnival of the Animals. Maria Kliegel played the solo cello with the Bournemouth Sinfonietta was led by Jean-Francois Monnard.









A thread down in 'Recorded Music' made me want to listen to Prokofiev's 'Peter and the Wolf'. Mario Rossi conducted the Vienna State Opera Orchestra while Boris Karloff narrated. Also on the disc is the Lt. Kije Suite.









Sticking with Prokofiev, I gave a listen to his Piano Concertos No. 1, 2 & 4. Vladimir Ashkenazy played the solo piano while Andre Previn conducted the London Symphony Orchestra. Although I don't really care much for Prokofiev's symphonies, I find his concertos to be wonderful to listen to.









I've been listening to a lot of Brahms lately and wanted to hear the Violin Concerto and Double Concerto again. Henryk Szeryng played solo violin and János Starker played solo cello. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Morimur

*Iannis Xenakis - Alpha & Omega (4 CD)*










_The Arts Desk, 10/22/2011_

A four-disc anthology of music by the Greek composer Iannis Xenakis could send many casual listeners running for cover. They'd be mistaken - this is an extraordinary collection of pieces; several of which are among the most ear-stretchingly dissonant, exciting and uncompromising you'll ever hear. The unwary should avoid 1954's staggering Metastasis - heard here in a fascinating 1955 recording conducted by Hans Rosbaud. Opening with screeching string glissandi and roaring brass, it eventually dies away on a unison string note. You're left reeling at how any musician could actually imagine, let alone notate these sounds. Xenakis was obsessed with maths and architecture, working with Le Corbusier in the 1950s, and a sketch reproduced in the booklet for Metastasis looks like a piece of curve stitching.

There are several compositions created on magnetic tape - one of which, Concret PH, was a curtain-raiser for Varèse's Poème électronique, performed at the 1958 World Fair in Brussels. Three minutes of electronically processed cracking embers might not sound enticing, but the sounds are wonderful - brittle, glittering, almost like birdsong in places.

And however hard it is to pin down exactly why, Xenakis's wildest outbursts always sound controlled, cunningly organised. Six percussionists unleash terrifying volleys of sound in 1969's Persephassa, the drum sounds of the opening gradually yielding to a bewitching variety of unpitched sounds over the work's 30-minute span. We get the remarkable performance of the piano concerto Keqrops given by Roger Woodward and Claudio Abbado, and a good selection of Xenakis's shorter works. None of this music is easy listening, but it's impossible not to be impressed by such craggy, exhilarating physicality.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Re morbid, let us not forget violinist Ginette Neveu, killed in a plane crash at age 30.
> 
> "Ginette Neveu's body was found still clutching her Stradivarius in her arms.":angel:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginette_Neveu


she must had been very talented

I want to hear her interpretation of Ravel's Tzigane


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Seasons - 'Dann bricht der große Morgen an' (John Eliot Gardiner; Bonney; Johnson; Schmidt; The Monteverdi Choir; The English Baroque Soloists).









The glorious final choir from Haydn's Seasons.

String Quartet Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor (Quatuor Festetics).









I love this quartet - a hidden gem. Haydn's baroque-style, learned attack.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> she must had been very talented
> 
> I want to hear her interpretation of Ravel's Tzigane


Yes. One of the truly great violinists of the past.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This has to be the fiercest _Marriage of Figaro _overture I've ever heard. I doubt Reiner or even Svetlanov could exceed it in terms of vitality or rhythmic precision.









_Haffner_.









_La Clemenza di Tito_: "_Parto! Parto, Ma Tu Ben Moi_," _Deh, Per Questo Instante Solo_"

"_Abendempfindung_" K. 523

"_Das Veilchen_," K. 476









Fear of flying to the stratosphere?-- _'sickening-fierce_,' all the way.









_Snofrid_ cantada.


----------



## jim prideaux

spent a considerable amount of time over the last few days listening to Harnoncourt and the COE in performances of Beethoven-2nd and 5th in particular but have now returned to Dvorak 4th and 5th from the new cycle recorded by Belohlavek and the Czech Phil-majestic throughout!


----------



## Vasks

_Just arrived and previewed today_


----------



## Alypius

omega said:


> Today is dedicated to one composer:
> 
> _Violin Concerto in E major_
> Gottfried von der Golz (violin) | Freiburger Barockorchester
> View attachment 49742
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> _Orchestral Suite n°4_
> Freiburger Barockorchester
> View attachment 49744


omega, That pair of Bach masterpieces by the Freiburger Barockorchester are a couple of my best purchases in the last couple of years. I need to check out the Quintana / Frisch.


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht/Pelleas und Melisande (String Orchestra Version)*
> I heard the Boulez recording for String Quintet a few weeks ago and I think I prefer that version over the version for String Orchestra. It's more intimate, the piece's structure is more evident with a String Quintet. The Karajan recording has beautiful romantically lush playing from the BPO, I can easily see its appeal.
> 
> I've never heard _Pelleas und Melisande_ so I look forward to that.


Right now, I'm listening to Pelleas und Meliasande as performed by Christoph Eschenbach and the Houston Symphony Orchestra.










I have HvK's recording also. I prefer Eschenbach's version -- but only by a slim margin.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, String Quartet No. 15 in D minor (Artis Quartett).









Really liking these quartets and the performance.


----------



## brotagonist

I am continuing the unboxing of some new albums:















The Haydn (Jochum/LSO) will be a project of a number of weeks, as it consists of five discs. I have begun to attack Symphonies 93, 94 & 103, all from disc one. Having barely scratched the surface, it is only the "Surprise" that doesn't :lol: as I am starting to become familiar with it. I have the London Symphonies in the Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw set, too, but it will be quite some time before I get to the point of making any comparisons.

The Elgar disc has turned out to be a pleasant addition to my collection. Already familiar with the Barbirolli/Du Pré Cello Concerto, I am looking forward to becoming familiar with Maisky's interpretation. So far, however, the real surprise is the Enigma Variations. I owned it on LP many decades ago and was rather cool to it at the time. Only last year did I come to know the Sibelius Symphonies. Could it be that Elgar sounds a bit like Sibelius here? I like what I hear. I will commence listening to the earlier Serenade forthwith. Cheerio :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> I am continuing the unboxing of some now albums:
> 
> View attachment 49769
> View attachment 49770
> 
> 
> The Haydn (Jochum/LSO) will be a project of a number of weeks, as it consists of five discs. I have begun to attack Symphonies 93, 93 & 103, all from disc one. Having barely scratched the surface, it is only the "Surprise" that doesn't :lol: as I am starting to become familiar with it. I have the London Symphonies in the Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw set, too, but it will be quite some time before I get to the point of making any comparisons.
> 
> The Elgar disc has turned out to be a pleasant addition to my collection. Already familiar with the Barbiroli/Du Pré Cello Concerto, I am looking forward to becoming familiar with Maisky's interpretation. So far, however, the real surprise is the Enigma Variations. I owned it on LP many decades ago and was rather cool to it at the time. Only last year did I come to know the Sibelius Symphonies. Could it be that Elgar sounds a bit like Sibelius here? I like what I hear. I will commence listening to the earlier Serenade forthwith. Cheerio :tiphat:


oooh, a Haydn symphonies box, excellent .


----------



## Vaneyes

For *RVW* death day (1958).


----------



## brotagonist

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> oooh, a Haydn symphonies box, excellent .


My second. I ordered the Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw set last year and then I spotted this about ten days ago at a local shop for $15. I couldn't resist  Like I said, making any comparison is weeks away. I'm not a dedicated Haydn man like you are


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter in Hindemith's "Ludus Tonalis"; Rozhdestvensky & co in Schnittke's "Viola Concerto" and "Concerto Grosso #2"


----------



## rrudolph

Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1 & #3








Brahms: String Quartet #1 Op. 51/String Quartet #3 Op.67








Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120, #1 & #2/Vaughan Williams: Six Studies In English Folksong/Milhaud: Duo Concertante








Brahms: Clarinet Quintet Op. 115/Weber: Clarinet Quintet Op. 34, J. 182


----------



## Jos

Beethoven
Klaviertrio nr. 3 in c-moll

Casals, Horszowski, Vegh

Loitering in the house on a grey day with constant rain. This is the soundtrack 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Orfeo

*Kurt Atterberg* 
Symphony no. IX "Sinfonia Visionaria" (*).
Symphony poem "Alven" (The River).
-Satu Vihavainen (mezzo-soprano) & Gabriel Suovanen (baritone)(*).
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic & Choir(*)/Ari Rasilainen.

*Erland von Koch*
Nordic Capriccio, op. 26 (1943).
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/B Tommy Andersson.

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphonies nos. I & IV(*).
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Leonids Vigners.
-The Latvian State Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky(*).

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphony no. VI (1949).
-The Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra/Arvids Jansons.

*Janis Medins*
Symphonic Sketch "Imanta."
Symphonic Sketch "Raven's Mill."
Symphonic Poem "The Blue Mountain."
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Imanta Resnis.


----------



## julianoq

Raining in Sao Paulo after a looong time! Now listening to this recent purchased record of Staier playing Beethoven's Diabelli Variations on the fortepiano.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> That's why they pay me the big bucks! :tiphat:


hpowders - listening to good music since 1965.  (Just tell me by how much I'm off)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> My second. I ordered the Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw set last year and then I spotted this about ten days ago at a local shop for $15. I couldn't resist  Like I said, making any comparison is weeks away. I'm not a dedicated Haydn man like you are


Hehe, it's all good, we all have our own paces here at TC .


----------



## Oskaar

*Gravity and Grace*



composer-Allan Gordon Bell

James Campbell (clarinet), Ilana Dahl (clarinet)

Land's End Chamber Ensemble









Allan Gordon Bell: Field Notes

Allan Gordon Bell: Phenomenes

Allan Gordon Bell: Sweetgrass

Allan Gordon Bell: Trails of Gravity and Grace








Allan Gordon Bell​
Amazing contemporary music that fail to irritate me, that often can be the case. Instead I am hooked and impressed by the creative and multicoloured compositions, and the high quality performances.

*"...Bolstered by great performances by the core piano trio and guests, Bell's music shimmers and shrieks, grumbles and growls..." - *
*Max Christie, The WholeNote*

*While Bell's music is certainly not for everyone, its power and originality was irresistible to me. I invite you to listen to the samples provided in the sidebar, which are the first two movements of Trails of Gravity and Grace. If you think you would enjoy more of this music, go for it. Purchase the CD, read the program notes so you understand what the composer is expressing, and give the album an honest, focused hearing. I hope that the rewards for you will be as great as those I have enjoyed.*
*Expedition Audio *


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm continuing with a renewed exploration of Schumann. Like Brahms he has always blown hot or cold with me. I've long loved his lieder... especially the Dichterliebe... thanks, no doubt, to the marvelous recording by Fritz Wunderlich. I came to fully love his symphonies thanks to the performances of Gardiner and Szell. Certainly I love the works for clarinet... but the solo piano works have taken a while to click with me (although I might say the same of Brahms and Mendelssohn). I listen to Rubinstein's recordings of Schumann on a semi-frequent basis, but this set is one I've had for some time but yet to really listen to to the point of really digesting the music. Right now I'm listening to disc 2: Symphinic Etudes, Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Going right to the heart of the Straussian sublime:

End of Act I, Presentation of the Rose, Act III ending trio









Same

















Sunrise cut. View from the summit cuts. The horns of Sinopoli's Staatskapelle Dresden on this recording just blow doors on the competition.









Sunset cut. Absolutely gorgeous blending of the Berlin strings.


----------



## opus55

Alypius said:


> Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491 (1786)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding performances on the fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam. For a discussion see the thread http://www.talkclassical.com/33696-praise-fortepiano.html


Beautiful cover arts by BIS. The above cover made me guess little bit. At first I thought it's depicting the "hammer" action of piano. Then it looks more like he's peeling off the bark before the wood can be used to build piano parts?

Now listening to Brahms:










Old school cover art


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SimonNZ said:


> Schubert lieder - Werner Gura, tenor, Christoph Berner, fortepiano


What are your thoughts on this recording? I have long been enamored of Schubert's lieder. Of course I have most of the recordings by Fischer-Dieskau, Schwarzkopf, Gundula Janowitz Hans Hotter, Wunderlich, Elly Ameling, Janet Baker, etc... as well as more recent efforts by Renée Fleming, Anne Sofie von Otter, Ian Bostridge, Bernarda Fink, Thomas Quasthoff Matthias Goerne, etc... I have Werner Gura's _Die Winterreise_ which I quite like... although it wouldn't be my first choice... but then Die Winterreise places one against stiff competition: multiple recordings by Fischer-Dieskau, Hans Hotter, Jonas Kaufmann, Peras & Britten, Quasthoff, Ian Bostridge, Goerne, and Peter Anders recorded recorded in the end-days of Hitler's Germany with the nation in ruins:


----------



## Itullian

I never tire of these wonderful symphonies
and Bernstein knows Schumann....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

So Marschallin, what are your thoughts on this...










... as opposed to this?


----------



## Vesteralen

My latest project has me involved in multiple listenings to these CDs.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This afternoon's listening, after I'd been driven indoors by the sun and the heat (yesterday by the miserable cold, rain and wind - this is Britain in summer)

My new discs of the week. I love Peter Hill's Berg / Schoenberg / Webern disc, and his reputation in Messiaen is also high. But - I couldn't get a copy of Catalogue d'Oiseaux books 1 - 3 so I've started on a survey of Messiaen's piano music with books 4-6 instead.

*Olivier Messiaen - Catalogue d'Oiseaux Books 4-6 (1956-58)*
Peter Hill [Regis, rec. 1988]

Intricate and beautiful music which I will take a while to assimilate.










*Erwin Schulhoff *(1894 - 1942)*

Suite for Violin & Piano, WV 18 (1911)
Sonata No.1 for Violin & Piano, WV 24 (1913)
Sonata for Solo Violin, WV 83 (1927)
Sonata No.2 for Violin & Piano (1928)*
Tanja Becker-Bender, violin; Markus Becker, piano [Hyperion, 2010]

Ah, but isn't this just a real find? Schulhoff, a Czech, was taught by Max Reger but later greatly influenced by Bartok. The two earlier pieces are quirky, lyrical and inventive; the first sonata has Debussian touches. The later two are more gritty and show the Bartokian influence more.

The playing of Becker and Becker-Bender is quite wonderful. I have Markus Becker's exemplary disc of Hindemith piano sonatas, and it's clear he's really at home in repertoire of this period (so am I!). But Tanja Becker-Bender is his equal on her violin.

The cover art (bonus) is a reproduction of a Paul Klee painting, for an issue that is a tour de force.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Continuing with Schumann's piano works. This time disc 3: _Fantasie in C-Major, Arabesque, Humoresque_, and _Novelette_. The _Fantasie_ is an especially stunning, virtuoso work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> So Marschallin, what are your thoughts on this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... as opposed to this?


They're virtually the same--- performance and singing-wise: the former being monaural and the latter done in stereo. They were of course done in different recording sessions as well.

I don't know what it is about the timbres with the voices in _mono_, but I just like it better; its just a tincture more 'sweet' sounding to my ears-- which is an extraordinary thing for me to say; being obsessed with sound quality and all.


----------



## ptr

*HK Gruber* - Zeitstimmung (Bis)









HK Gruber, chansonnier; Martin Grubinger, percussion; Tonkünstler Orchestra u. Kristjan Järvi

/ptr


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Mahler's First Symphony in this set:










*Mahler: 10 Symphonies / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO*


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> They're virtually the same--- performance and singing-wise: the former being monaural and the latter done in stereo. They were of course done in different recording sessions as well.
> 
> I don't know what it is about the timbres with the voices in _mono_, but I just like it better; its just a tincture more 'sweet' sounding to my ears-- which is an extraordinary thing for me to say; being obsessed with sound quality and all.


I thought it was the extra tracks recorded on the same session that became stereo release later. I have this version:








Copyright 1957 Stereo ADD, Digital remastering Copyright 1997


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> And a terrific La Mer which I have "live" with the NY Philharmonic. He was Toscanini's protégé.
> 
> Both Cantelli and Kapell were killed in plane crashes. Both in their 30's and were already superstars at the time of their deaths.


The Pristine Classics website allows you to sample historical recordings (generally one movement from each large-scale work that they have for sale). They appear to have over 20 works with Cantelli conducting http://www.pristineclassical.com/LargeWorks/indexes/artist.html


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sviatoslav Richter - concert 26th Dec 1960









Haydn - Sonata No 60
Chopin - Scherzo No. 4, Ballade No. 3
Rachmaninov - Preludes Op23/1, Op32/9,10,12
Ravel - Jeux d'eau, La Vallee des Cloches

A quick jaunt into town and from one of the charity shops that almost never produces any classical CDs .... lo and behold, a fervent collector of piano music had donated much of his haul and the stuff that wasn't on what appeared to be obviously major labels stayed in the shop rather than being flogged on E-Bay. I ended up with 35 CDs of top quality for £50, including this one. Those people who went to the Carnegie Hall on Boxing Day 1960 had a real treat (although the applause is polite and restrained - tut!)


----------



## omega

Alypius said:


> omega, That pair of Bach masterpieces by the Freiburger Barockorchester are a couple of my best purchases in the last couple of years. I need to check out the Quintana / Frisch.


The Harmonia Mundi label has indeed wonderful records of chamber and solo music, especially of baroque works.
I listened to them on Spotify, but next time I'll visit their record shop, I'll try to have so of it on CD.
Apparently, Céline Frisch recorded many other works for harpischord (among which the Goldberg Variations). I think I'll try it soon.


----------



## DavidA

Heifetz - Scottish Fantasy - the earlier version with Steinberg. These Naxos remasterings are really good and show Heifetz a bit more relaxed than his older self. The disc also contains a fabulous performance of the Brahms Double Concerto with Feuermann. Tremendous!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 88 in G Major (Sigiswald Kuijken; La Petite Bande).









So fun to listen to this symphony again.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-1st symphony 'The Bells of Zlonice' and Cello Concerto-Belohlavek, Weilerstein and the Czech Philarmonic


----------



## Tsaraslondon

opus55 said:


> I thought it was the extra tracks recorded on the same session that became stereo release later. I have this version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright 1957 Stereo ADD, Digital remastering Copyright 1997


It is almost an accident that we have a stereo Schwarzkopf *Der Rosenkavalier*. Legge notoriously mistrusted stereo and produced the recording in mono. However the stereo version was not recorded at different sessions. Christopher Parker was in an adjoining room experimenting with dual-channel recording. It is this version that is most often heard and most often reissued. The mono version was reissued at Schwarzkopf's insistence, as being more representative of her husband's vision.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ozawa, Rostropovich & co in Schnittke's 2nd Cello Concerto and "In Memoriam" (his orchestral version of the piano quintet); Lev Markiz & co in the "Concerto Grosso #1," "Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Strings," and "Concerto for Piano and Strings."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> It is almost an accident that we have a stereo Schwarzkopf *Der Rosenkavalier*. Legge notoriously mistrusted stereo and produced the recording in mono. However the stereo version was not recorded at different sessions. Christopher Parker was in an adjoining room experimenting with dual-channel recording. It is this version that is most often heard and most often reissued. The mono version was reissued at Schwarzkopf's insistence, as being more representative of her husband's vision.


<_I don't know if anyone can acutally hear me saying these words-- as I was just 'read' under the cement-- but_>:

"I defer to Greg's superior memory." _;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 2
London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Tennstedt









An overwhelmingly powerful live performance.


----------



## clara s

still hot summer,

but I feel I am attracted to a winter journey in beauty...

tonight is Winterreise 

and Franz Schubert brings a unique sound in my ear

Dietrich Fischer Dieskau is one of the best choices for lieder singer


----------



## csacks

Thanks dgee for the explanation about the chilean flag in the CD. Not surprisingly, we had no idea about its existence in here.


----------



## csacks

What a hard day, just to share with you the list, now it is Franz Berwald, all the 4 symphonies, directed by David Montgomery and Jena Philharmonic Orchestra. A record full of enthusiasm







Early in the morning it was George Gershwin, in a record by Andre Previn and the Pittsburgh Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alban Berg - Lulu (Act 2)*

Claude Meloni (Bass), Pierre-Yves le Maigat (Bass Baritone), Jane Manning (Soprano),
Ursula Boese (Mezzo Soprano), Jules Bastin (Bass), Helmut Pampuch (Tenor),
Gerd Nienstedt (Bass), Teresa Stratas (Soprano), Yvonne Minton (Mezzo Soprano),
Hanna Schwarz (Mezzo Soprano), Toni Blankenheim (Baritone), Robert Tear (Tenor),
Franz Mazura (Baritone), Kenneth Riegel (Tenor), Anna Ringart (Soprano)
Pierre Boulez, Paris Opera Orchestra [DG, 2003]


----------



## Guest

These discs arrived today. It's hard to believe this one was recorded 57 years ago!










I can see why this recording gets such rave reviews--the playing is quite special, and the sound is excellent.


----------



## Winterreisender

Listening to Book 4 of Monteverdi's Madrigals, performed by La Venexiana, taken from the newly released "Complete Madrigals" box set:


----------



## Blancrocher

csacks said:


> Thanks dgee for the explanation about the chilean flag in the CD. Not surprisingly, we had no idea about its existence in here.


By the way, I'm personally quite moved by the cd with Stephen Drury playing the piano because it has a performance of the original song in front of a loud crowd. The transition to the solo piano immediately after is a wonderful effect.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Cosmos

After Barber's Violin Concerto and Second Essay for Orchestra










I'm now listening to Ives Symphony 1


----------



## SimonNZ

StlukesguildOhio said:


> What are your thoughts on this recording? I have long been enamored of Schubert's lieder. Of course I have most of the recordings by Fischer-Dieskau, Schwarzkopf, Gundula Janowitz Hans Hotter, Wunderlich, Elly Ameling, Janet Baker, etc... as well as more recent efforts by Renée Fleming, Anne Sofie von Otter, Ian Bostridge, Bernarda Fink, Thomas Quasthoff Matthias Goerne, etc... I have Werner Gura's _Die Winterreise_ which I quite like... although it wouldn't be my first choice... but then Die Winterreise places one against stiff competition: multiple recordings by Fischer-Dieskau, Hans Hotter, Jonas Kaufmann, Peras & Britten, Quasthoff, Ian Bostridge, Goerne, and Peter Anders recorded recorded in the end-days of Hitler's Germany with the nation in ruins:


There's nothing at all wrong with this Gura / Berner Schubert recital - in fact if you were new to Schubert this would no doubt add to your excitement. But as you indicate with the other Gura disc, in a very crowded field it doesn't stand alongside the very great recordings.

I really got it for having a fortepiano accompaniment, which can often offer chances to hear overfamiliar details as new, or can highlight usually missed details, as well as having unique character and timbres just as the singers do, making it seem more a duet. But this instrument is so close to the sound of a standard piano that they may as well have just used a modern one.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 102 "Lord, are not Thine eyes upon the truth!"

For the 10th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Following clara s' lead on a warm sunny day.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> Following clara s' lead on a warm sunny day.


Great singer. needs to be better known.


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Brunetti (1744-1798): Symphony No.22 in G Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert - String Quartet #15 (Guarneri Quartet)


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30, 31, 32 / Rudolf Serkin*


----------



## SimonNZ

"Touz Esforciez: Trouvères en Lorraine" - Ensemble Syntagma,


----------



## Blake

Chailly does Mahler's _Resurrection._ A behemoth of potency.


----------



## Weston

*Walter Piston: Symphony No. 2*
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony Orchestra









What a shame that a composer can pour his toil, sweat, and very soul into a composition only to have listeners like me in the 21st century, spoiled by exposure to too much great music, react with ambivalence. This is a pretty good work I'd enjoy hearing again, but that's about all I can say. It might be a great work if I memorized it and then started better hearing the interlocking pieces.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Verdi: Requiem / Karajan · La Scala Orchestra and Chorus of Milan*
- with *Luciano Pavarotti*, Leontyne Price, Fiorenza Cossotto and Nikolai Ghiaurov

This is a hair-raising performance from 1967. A young Pavarotti, Karajan and Verdi all in the same building? Yes, please!


----------



## Weston

*Rodrigo: Concierto Andaluz*
Maximiano Valdes / Asturias Symphony Orchestra; Ricardo Gallen, et al, guitars









Wow! I used to love Rodrigo's music, but haven't heard it in many years. I'm afraid I'm having trouble getting past how pretty it is. My unfortunate reaction is to not take it very seriously. But eventually the amazing orchestration wins me over again.

*
Tippett: Symphony No. 1*
Richard Hickox / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









This symphony is rhythmically exciting, a trait I find too often lacking in modern classical music. Or if not lacking, the rhythm in modern music can be so complex as to be all but arrhythmic. This work is wonderfully rhythmic with wide soaring sonorities as a bonus. Watch out for the earthquake inducing bass drum in the last movement.


----------



## Cosmos

Wrapped up the night with Schoenberg's Pelleas und Mellisande










Then Strauss' Metamorphosen










And then back to Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony 2










Gute nacht, guys


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Messiaen Trois Petites, a beautiful friendly choral piece, and Petites esquisses for piano. Messiaen is the best.


----------



## Pugg

​No 3 playing .


----------



## SimonNZ

Tristan Murail's Ethers - Ensemble l'Itineraire


----------



## Alypius

opus55 said:


> Beautiful cover arts by BIS. The above cover made me guess little bit. At first I thought it's depicting the "hammer" action of piano. Then it looks more like he's peeling off the bark before the wood can be used to build piano parts?


If you look at the whole sequence of the BIS covers for Brautigam's Mozart concerto cycle (there are six volumes thus far), you'll see that they offer a visual account of the construction of a new fortepiano. Brautigam has said in interviews that he believed that restored fortepianos, for all the wonders of their restoration, can sound 'tired' and lack the full-bodied sound of a new instrument. On this cycle, he plays on a newly constructed instrument with a bouyant lively sound. BIS, it seems, used Brautigam's extolling of the new instrument as a cue for the theme of their covers. The covers come from set of photos entitled _From Forest to Concert Hall: Build Your Own Fortepiano_. The image of the guy hacking into a large tree trunk has as its caption: "Step 2: Split a linden tree log, the raw material for the heads of the hammers which strike the strings." Here's a couple of the other images from the series:


----------



## Lukecash12

A performance of Schubert's E-flat impromptu that is basically peerless for me (10:15).


----------



## SimonNZ

Terry Riley's The Harp Of New Albion - Terry Riley, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
Lucia Valentini Terrani, another great mezzo, died much to young unfortunately.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rachmaninov's gorgeous second symphony in a truly wonderful performance from the LSO under Rozhdestvensky. The first movement is quite slow, but who cares when you can wallow in such music making?


----------



## jim prideaux

while William Alwyn's symphonies are rather challenging (in this case the 2nd)I find his 'briefer' pieces really enjoyable-in this instance 'Overture to a Masque', 'The Magic Island', 'Derby Day' and 'Fanfare for a Joyful Occasion' performed by the LSO conducted by Richard Hickox......some may find this a little 'banal' but there is a similar cinematic quality that might be found in Barber for instance!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik, Production I - Trio in E-Flat Major for two Violins & B.c.
(Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## Bas

Since monday:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Sonatas (all), Fantasia in Cm
By Christopher Eschenbach [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Really interesting performances, worthy to own besides my (incomplete) Bezuidenhout fortepiano rendition and my (complete) Gulda - he is like a more subtle Gulda, with a controlled force - on the right places - that resembles why I love Gulda, but with a little more pedal, a little more subtlety.

After this is finished I'll probably go for:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concertos no. 14, no. 15, no. 18, no. 26, no. 27
By Malcolm Bilson [fortepiano], The English Baroque Soloists, John Elliot Gardiner [dir.], on Archiv


----------



## SimonNZ

Rolf Gehlhaar's Solipse - Julia Ryder, cello, with tape delay effects


----------



## maestro267

*Penderecki*: Symphony No. 2
National Polish RSO/Wit

*Schmitt*: Psaume XLVII
Susan Bullock (soprano)
Sao Paulo Symphony Choir & Orchestra/Tortelier


----------



## ptr

*Luciano Berio* - Duetti per due violini (1979-83) / *Edison Denisov* - Sonata for Two Violins (Bis)










Ilya Gringolts & Alexandr Bulov, violins

*Béla Bartók* - 44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz 98 (Astrée)










Sandor Végh & Alberto Lysy, violins

/ptr


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to a birthday present from my son-Tubin 2nd/6th recorded by Jarvi and the Swedish Radio Symph. Orch. As ever quality of BIS releases is obvious!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Serge Baudo's cycle of Honegger's Symphonies* has arrived this morning. I listening to the whole cycle, presently on the closing movement of Symphony No. 2 _pour orchestre á corded et trompette._

I thought the sound quality was impressive through my computer's speakers but it is truly immense on Hi-Fi. The recording compliments the performances and the pieces perfectly.

Very happy with this purchase. Very happy indeed.


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in F Major, Op.3, No.4

Bradley Creswick conducting the Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Kodaly + Yondani Butt


















http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/kodaly-symphony-summer-evening-hungarian-rondo-mr0002722336
http://www.classical-music.com/review/kod‡ly-5


----------



## Blancrocher

Rutter & co in Poulenc's vocal music; Hindemith conducting his own orchestral works.


----------



## Orfeo

*Joseph Suk*
Symphonic Poem "Summer Tale", op. 29(*).
Symphonic Poem "Ripening", op. 34.
Fantastic Scherzo, op. 25(*).
-The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras(*).
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir/Libor Pesek.

*Vitezslav Novak*
In the Tatra Mountains, op. 26.
Slovak Suite, op. 32.
Eternal Longing, op. 33.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir/Libor Pesek.

*Zoltan Kodaly*
Variations on a Hungarian Folksong "The Peacock."
Folksong "The Peacock"(`).
Psalmus Hungaricus (*).
Summer Evening(**).
-The London Symphony, Brighton Festival Chorus(*), & Wandworth School Boys Choir(*)/Istvan Kertesz.
-The London Symphony Orchestra Chrous(`). 
-The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra/Arpad Joo(**).

*Alexander Glazunov*
Scenes de Ballet Suite, op. 52.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## julianoq

Listening to Pavel Haas Quartet playing Schubet's String Quintet with Ishizaka on the cello. Great performance and sound quality so far. Death and the Maiden quartet will certainly be listened after that.


----------



## Vasks

_Those wives of Windsor were merrily at it again_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Britten*: String Quartets, w. Maggini Qt. (rec.1996/7); Cello Suites, w. Wispelwey (rec.2001).


----------



## rrudolph

Higdon: Splendid Wood/Schuller: Grand Concerto for Percussion and Keyboards/Tower: DNA/Sandler: Pulling Radishes/Rodriguez: El dia de los muertos








Lerdahl: The First Voices/Carter: Tintinnabulation/Cohen: Acid Rain/Child: Refrain/Harbison: Cortege








Cage/Harrison: Double Music/Cage: Second Construction/Third Construction/Cowell: Pulse/Sollberger: The Two and The One/Foss: Percussion Quartet








Wuorinen: Percussion Symphony


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Desprez* death day (1521).


----------



## Jos

Mozart, concerto for piano and orchestra nr. 17, G-major KV 453
"Per la signora Barbara Ployer"


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 49810
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov's gorgeous second symphony in a truly wonderful performance from the *LSO under Rozhdestvensky*. The first movement is quite slow, but who cares when you can wallow in such music making?


For many years, it's been my favorite rec. of that work. 
FWIW St.Petersburg/Jansons for the remaining symphonies, as well as Isle of the Dead, Symphonic Dances.:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

*Iannis Xenakis: Orchestral Works (5-CD)*

Iannis Xenakis: Orchestral Works
Sakkas, Daudin, Ooï, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg/Tamayo (Timpani 5C1177)










Deplorable graphic design, but the music contained herein is AWESOME.


----------



## Alypius

This morning, a few of Mozart's "Quartets Dedicated to Haydn":

Mozart, String Quartet #14 in G major ("Spring"), K.387 (1782)
& String Quartet #15 in D minor, K.421 / 417b (1783)










Mozart, String Quartet #18 in A major, K.464 (1785)
& String Quartet #19 in C major ("Dissonance"), K.465 (1785)


----------



## ptr

*Vagn Holmboe* - Brass Concertos (Bis)









Håkan Hardenberger, trumpet; Christian Lindberg, trombone; Jens Bjørn-Larsen, tuba; Aalborg Symphony Orchestra, orchestra u. Owain Arwel Hughes

/ptr


----------



## csacks

Vaneyes said:


> For many years, it's been my favorite rec. of that work.
> FWIW St.Petersburg/Jansons for the remaining symphonies, as well as Isle of the Dead, Symphonic Dances.:tiphat:


I have just finished this version, by the Royal Scottish Orchestra and Owain Arwell Huges.







Now, listening Balakirev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Concerti, By Malcolm Binns and the English Northern Philharmonia directed by David Lloyd-Jones.







It is my first time with both piano concerti, Balakirev is a nice surprise, Rimsky Korsakoff is a monster in the orchestra, lets we see him in the piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the currently <caesura> drop-dead-_gorgeous_, sunny-beach-climes of Southern California. The weather is pheonomenal. The air is perfect. The surf is up with a south swell in full effect. I am in the best mood_ imaginable_ right now. Bless everyone and everything.

So, that said, 'frivolous' is the order of the day. Time for fun. . . or rather camp.

Thomas Andes' campy-cabaret opera for "helden soubrette," _Powder Her Face _initially interested me because no less an eminence than Jill Gomez decided to record it-- so I gave it the benefit of the doubt in buying it.

She plays a formerly-fabulously wealthy duchess who's down on her finances and disgracefully divorced; a duchess not-so-loosely based on the real flesh-and-blood Duchess of Argyle; as witnessed in James Frere's book, _Now. . . the Duchess_.

The chamber music accompnaying the opera is a hodge-podge of styles, ranging from _A Rake's Progress_, to _Lulu_, to Weill, to _Rosenkavalier,_ to cabaret-- not anything I'd incline to for the most part.

But the scenes with the duchess resminiscing on the grand old days; her maid and handyman talking behind her back and making fun of her lewd-and-lascivious court case-- where photos appeared of the duchess doing. . . well, propriety forbids me from mentioning it-- these scenes are funny and entertaining because of the subject matter at hand; at least they are to me; and probably because the good mood I'm in because of the weather.

The 'opera''s a botch from end to end; a campy show but not a capital campy show. But perhaps I exaggerate the opera's intrinsic badness. Jill Gomez is fabulous in it. Her voice sounds great. Who _couldn't_ resist her lascivious beckonings and eye-winkings as the young duchess?

So, if its tosh you want, then here: have another dose of it.

I had fun with it but its admittedly not not something I'd put on very often.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new/mozart/streichquintette/amadeusquartet+aronowitz









Still working my way through my many birthday presents to myself: at 58, I need a full month of new listening  I think I'm served right into the start of September, too 

Mozart : String Quintets 406, 515, 593

I started 406 while I was still in bed and I was tempted to stay there. Mozart sure sounds different in a smaller ensemble, like this... not so exuberant. The needs of the body and plans for the day got me up. The sun is shining and the mountains are only an hour away. Shall it be the car and a jog, or the motorbike and sights? Time is running along and I am still nowhere near the door. I think I'll restart the disc another time while I have breakfast and contemplate it all...


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Sibelius* - The Bard / P. Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony

*Tchaikovsky* - Symphony No. 1 in G minor / M. Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 7 / S. Rattle, CBSO


----------



## Weston

*Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D, Op. 11*
Alexander Rahbari / Belgian Radio and Television Philharmonic Orchestra









This beautiful work always cheers me up. What a treasure chest overflowing with great themes! I laugh at myself during the penultimate segment, the Scherzo, though. It reminds me of "Bring back (bring back). Bring back (bring back). Oh, bring back my bonnie to me . . ." and then I can't get that out of my head.


----------



## julianoq

Confession: I enjoyed a lot my listening of Diabelli's Variations played by Staier on the pianoforte yesterday, but for solo keyboard works I just can't get my mind away from the modern piano sound. Now listening to Brendel's performance, my favorite.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor (Quatuor Festetics).


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, No. 21 in C major
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to a birthday present from my son-Tubin 2nd/6th recorded by Jarvi and the Swedish Radio Symph. Orch. As ever quality of BIS releases is obvious!


continuing with the recording of the 4th,again by Jarvi but with the Musikselskabet Harmonien of Bergen-the aptly subtitled 'Sinfonia Lirica' is instantly appealing, expansive, it is in many respects a logical progression from the 3rd!

the disc then continues with the 9th symphony and 'Toccata'.....the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35 (Nathan Milstein; Claudio Abbado; Wiener Philharmoniker).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

First Symphony, first movement: great-sounding and engineered Bournemouth brass









Fourth Symphony, first movement: Berlin blending those strings in Super I-max, aurora-borealis, 3-D.









And yes: the _Tapiola_ of _Tapiolas_. This music just gives me the best of chills. _Burrrr_. . . and its almost ninety degrees out here today.


----------



## julianoq

Inspired by the Naxos thread, decided to try Jandó's performances of Beethoven's sonatas (a cycle for $6??), starting with my favorite Op. 109. Quite good performance and sound quality, looks like I will have to listen to the whole cycle


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Salome


----------



## DiesIraeCX

julianoq said:


> Inspired by the Naxos thread, decided to try Jandó's performances of Beethoven's sonatas (a cycle for $6??), starting with my favorite Op. 109. Quite good performance and sound quality, looks like I will have to listen to the whole cycle


I bought the complete box-set of mp3s on Amazon for close to nothing (5.99$, like you said, it seems too good to be true!). I usually try to avoid huge box-sets that are extremely cheap but this one is quite good! Sound quality's a bit iffy but it does the trick. I've supplemented it with some CDs of Wilhelm Kempff's Beethoven piano sonatas.


----------



## hpowders

opus55 said:


> Strauss: Salome


From the cover, this Salome looks like she's attending Woodstock. Peace and love!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I've finally decided to give Shostakovich a try, starting with *Symphony No. 5 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw)*
I'm definitely detecting some Mahler influence here.










*Tonight, it'll be Sibelius 7 (Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker)*


----------



## Weston

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I've finally decided to give Shostakovich a try, starting with *Symphony No. 5 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw)*
> I'm definitely detecting some Mahler influence here.


I've sometimes heard a Beethoven influence.
Beethoven Quote in Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 ?


----------



## clavichorder

Bruggen's Haydn symphonies. There aren't any better than Bruggen's in my opinion. RIP Maestro.


----------



## Itullian

Climbing Everest............


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Honegger: Symphonies No. 1 & 2*
Charles Dutoit & the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Yes, still listening to Honegger and I'm really enjoying it. Between Baudo and Dutoit's wonderful recordings, I am finding Honegger's symphonies very absorbing.

My next choice is something a little different, *St. John's Night on Bare Mountain performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker under Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Chamber and orchestral works by Poulenc; Roy Harris' Violin Concerto (Gregory Fulkerson / Lawrence Leighton Smith) and Symphony #5 (Robert Whitney)


----------



## JACE

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 49810
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov's gorgeous second symphony in a truly wonderful performance from the LSO under Rozhdestvensky. The first movement is quite slow, but who cares when you can wallow in such music making?





Vaneyes said:


> For many years, it's been my favorite rec. of that work.
> FWIW St.Petersburg/Jansons for the remaining symphonies, as well as Isle of the Dead, Symphonic Dances.:tiphat:


Thanks for the heads-up on this, gents. I'm adding it to my list.


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I've finally decided to give Shostakovich a try, starting with *Symphony No. 5 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw)*
> I'm definitely detecting some Mahler influence here.


When you have an opportunity, listen to DSCH's Symphony No. 4. There's still more Mahler influence in that work.

Shostakovich was also particularly drawn to Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_. Whenever I hear Shostakovich's Fourteenth Symphony (which is also a song-symphony), I think of it as being DSCH's own version of the _DLvdE_.


----------



## cwarchc

Note to self
Don't try to have this as a background for the commute,
Much too distracting


----------



## Jos

Very old Pathé 10".

Igor Strawinsky ,
First and second suite for small orchestra.
Les concerts de chambre, Fernand Oubradous
Octuor for windinstruments.
La societe des instruments a vent, Fernand Oubradous

Very humorous parts in these suites. Try them, some of the weird polka's or marches realy put a smile on your face.
Worked for me !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## JACE

Since yesterday evening, it's been nothing but Haydn piano sonatas:









*Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 3 / John McCabe*
Spinning LP 3 of 3 right now.









*Haydn: Complete Piano Sonatas / Rudolf Buchbinder* 
Been listening to Buchbinder's set via Spotify. Think I'm going to have spring for the CDs at some point.


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2
By Daniel Barenboim [piano], Münicher Philharmoniker, Sergi Celibidache [dir.]
Via, 




A magnificent third movement (and in general: very nice orchestra sound / tempi). I don't know if Barenboim here is preferable over my Arrau (from the Arrau/Giulini EMI recording), but Celibidache is certainly doing a great job here!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alban Berg - Lulu (Act 3)*

Claude Meloni (Bass), Pierre-Yves le Maigat (Bass Baritone), Jane Manning (Soprano),
Ursula Boese (Mezzo Soprano), Jules Bastin (Bass), Helmut Pampuch (Tenor),
Gerd Nienstedt (Bass), Teresa Stratas (Soprano), Yvonne Minton (Mezzo Soprano),
Hanna Schwarz (Mezzo Soprano), Toni Blankenheim (Baritone), Robert Tear (Tenor),
Franz Mazura (Baritone), Kenneth Riegel (Tenor), Anna Ringart (Soprano)
Pierre Boulez, Paris Opera Orchestra [DG, 2004]

Finishing what I started on Monday evening...


----------



## csacks

It is time for Rachmaninov´s Piano Trios, in a wonderful version by the Beaux Arts Trio from 1897.
The second one is so roughly rhythmic that sounds aggressive.


----------



## JACE

Now playing:









*"Homage to Diaghilev"*
Igor Markevitch & the Philharmonia Orchestra play Satie, Debussy, Ravel, Prokofiev, Stravinsky, et al
3 LP set from 1954; includes a fancy booklet with many illustrations & photos


----------



## Jeff W

Got started last night with Dvorak's Symphony No. 1, Carnival Overture and My Country Overture. Witold Rowicki led the London Symphony Orchestra.









Next, I was in the mood for the Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos. Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra.









Sticking with piano concertos, Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos No. 1 & 3. Valentina Lisitsa played the solo piano while Michael Francis led the London Symphony Orchestra.









Lastly, the (more famous) Mendelssohn Violin Concerto and Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto. Isaac Stern played the solo piano while Eugene Ormandy was at the helm of the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 6: Symphonies 45, 47 & 50

I am a great Mozartian... IMO Wolfie is second only to J.S. Bach... but I have to admit that Haydn was the greater symphonic composer. Perhaps he never rose to the level of the "Jupiter"... but he came damn close more times than any other composer.










A couple of weeks I pulled this disc off the shelf after not having heard it for a good couple of years. I had nearly forgotten just how good Lucia Popp was. I ended up playing it three times or so over as many days. As a result I simply had to hear more... so I picked up this:



It also seems I picked up more of Popp recently without even recognizing it... including the Rostropovich recording of Tchaikovsky's _Pique Dame_ and MacKerras' recording of Janacek's _The Cunning Vixen_.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A single Classical era piece before bed. I fancied a 'palate cleanser' after the thorny harmonic complexities of Berg's Lulu.

So I'm currently listening to:

*Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581*
Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Quatuor Mosaïques (Erich Höbarth, violon, Andrea Bishof, violon français, Anita Mitterer, alto, Christophe Coin, violoncelle) [Naïve, 2006; rec 1992]

Don't know about cool, but this is certainly very HIP










Inevitably one bedtime work becomes two.
*Mozart - KegelstattTrio in E flat, for clarinet, viola, and fortepiano, K. 498*
Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Anita Mitterer, alto, Patrick Cohen, Hammerflügel
[same disc as above]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Vasks said:


> _Those wives of Windsor were merrily at it again_
> 
> View attachment 49820


How is this recording? I've toyed with picking it up for some time now.


----------



## Bruce

For me today it is:

Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-flat
Lloyd - Symphony No. 4 in B
Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony

The Lloyd is one of my favorites. For me, Lloyd is second only to Vaughan-Williams among British symphonists.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 103 "Ye shall weep and lament"

For Jubilate - Leipzig, 1725

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Itullian said:


> Great singer. needs to be better known.


I first came upon Quasthoff live in a performance with the Cleveland Orchestra. I had no idea who he was, and neither did the co-worker who I was attending the concert with (along with my wife). She commented, "Oh look how nice; the orchestra has employed the handicapped," in response to the physically handicapped Quasthoff wandering about the stage. I embarrassed thought he was a foreman of the various workers setting up the stage... until the lights dimmed and he took a seat center stage along with three other soloists. "Holy crap!" I thought; "He's one of the performers!" The concert began... and then it came the moment for Quasthoff's first solo... and I was completely blown away. Not only did he have an absolutely marvelous... and powerful voice... but he brought such emotion and personality to his role... far beyond the other singers. My wife... not an obsessive classical music fan like myself... was equally transported. Upon arriving at home she insisted I get on the computer and look him up and begin following his website. We also ordered a great slew of his recordings which remain absolutely beloved. We are both deeply saddened that his physical impairments have forced him to stop touring. We were lucky enough, however, to have seen him perform live 4 times in all.


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland, Appalachian Spring Suite, Original Chamber Version
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Just like the Leonard Bernstein/NY Philharmonic is the definitive performance of the orchestral suite, this is the performance to have of the reduced chamber version.

Simply heartfelt and beautiful.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Great cover. I'm almost tempted to pick up a copy myself... except for the fact that I can't stand Xenakis. :devil:


----------



## Guest

Enjoying some glorious historically inaccurate performances--great sound, too! (I bought all three volumes, but just these two showed up today.)


----------



## opus55

Kontrapunctus said:


> Enjoying some *glorious historically inaccurate* performances--great sound, too! (I bought all three volumes, but just these two showed up today.)


:lol::lol::lol:
Never considered Karajan-Handel combination but I'd like to hear it just out of curiosity.


----------



## SimonNZ

julianoq said:


> Listening to Pavel Haas Quartet playing Schubet's String Quintet with Ishizaka on the cello. Great performance and sound quality so far. Death and the Maiden quartet will certainly be listened after that.


That was just announced as the Gramophone Chamber category winner.

The other winners here:

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards/2014

The Marenzio madrigals will probably be the first one I investigate


----------



## bejart

Johann Adolph Scheibe (1708-1776): Sinfonia a 4 in B Flat

Andrew Manze conducting Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, Op. 4










No, they don't all sound the same.


----------



## Guest

opus55 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> Never considered Karajan-Handel combination but I'd like to hear it just out of curiosity.


It's not as elephantine and bloated as you might expect! Apparently, he plays the harpsichord, and very well, I might add. (I saw him playing harpsichord on a YT video--these discs are Japanese imports, so there's no English for me to verify that he does indeed play on these discs.) The main difference between these performances and a HIP ensemble is the use of vibrato and a larger string ensemble, though probably not the full string sections of the BPO!)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Continuing with this set. I skipped disc 2 because it is essentially the same as this...










...which I recently played 3 or 4 times over as many days. Right now I'm on disc 3: Arias from Wagner's _Tannhäuser_, Scenes from Richard Strauss' Daphne as well as his _Four Last Songs_. Lucia is indeed spectacular on these!


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Film Music, cond. Chailly. I'm really enjoying this, some good stuff!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Acck!! I just browsed the catalog of the Lucia Popp set and realized that the 2nd disc in the set featuring Mozart arias is not the same as the Mozart Arias disc I posted above. Perhaps most importantly it includes the absolutely stunning recordings of the Queen of the Night's arias from Die Zauberflöte ("Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen" & "O zittre nicht, mein lieber Sohn") a role which Popp absolutely owned. Now I must go back and play this disc! (As if that will be a torturous experience )


----------



## Vaneyes

*Arnold*: Chamber Music, w. McCapra Qt. (rec.1992), Nash Ens. (rec.1984).


----------



## Morimur

Glad to see 'Written on Skin' get the award for best contemporary music.


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Grand Sonata in G Minor, Op.27

John Khouri, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Pascal Roge playing Poulenc; Ian Bostridge singing Faure, Debussy, and Poulenc.


----------



## Bruce

opus55 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> Never considered Karajan-Handel combination but I'd like to hear it just out of curiosity.


These were my introduction to Händel, and I still think they are fantastic recordings of his Concerti grossi. I've never heard another version that approaches Karajan for the nobility of the slow movement in #12. Actually, I prefer the historical inaccuracy in these works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Acck!! I just browsed the catalog of the Lucia Popp set and realized that the 2nd disc in the set featuring Mozart arias is not the same as the Mozart Arias disc I posted above. Perhaps most importantly it includes the absolutely stunning recordings of the Queen of the Night's arias from Die Zauberflöte ("Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen" & "O zittre nicht, mein lieber Sohn") a role which Popp absolutely owned. Now I must go back and play this disc! (As if that will be a torturous experience )











Popp's magnificent. But as magnificent as she performs these two showpieces under Klemperer, she's still _dame d'honneur_ to Her Excellency, Dame Joan.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beautiful reading of the Sibelius Sixth by Colin Davis and the LSO. The strings aren't nearly as rich and resonant as the sixties DG Karajan or the early eighties EMI Karajan, but the reading's wonderful all the same. I especially like how he takes the ending part of the second movement at a livelier tempo than most.









_"Ah perdona al primo affetto"_ Frederica von Stade and Lucia Popp were just_ made_ to harmonize together. _So beautiful._ I've already played this three times in a row.









Lotte Lehmann and Lauritz Melchior are still my gold standard for the most passionate love duets ever done for Act I of _Die Walkure_. Absolutely off-the-charts torrid.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Listening to *Mahler 4 again (Szell-Cleveland Orchestra)*

I'm not sure what it was about tonight but it was like hearing it for the first time. The 1st movement came alive, I think you can really hear Mahler's genius at orchestration in this movement. I may be wrong but it seems like it's in a constant state of development, even more so than others. Another thing, I thought I heard at least two (or three?) quotes in the 1st movement alone (one of those being a quote from the opening of the 5th symphony*, I can't put my finger on what the others are).

*Technically, yes, the 5th opening would be a quote from the 4th and not vice-versa. Oops.

Either way, M4 is definitely moving up the ranks of my favorites.


----------



## KenOC

More Shostakovich film music! Most of this album is taken up by Sofia Perovskaya. Walter Mnatsukanov (not a household name) with the Byelorussian Radio and TV Symphony.


----------



## PetrB

*Robert Levin: Composing Mozart (a lecture)*

Robert Levin: Composing Mozart (a lecture) [duration = 1 hour, 20 minutes]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> _DiesIraeVIX: Either way, M4 is definitely moving up the ranks of my favorites. _


Wait until you hear the von Stade _Songs of a Wayfarer_ on that disc!


----------



## dgee

PetrB said:


> Robert Levin: Composing Mozart (a lecture) [duration = 1 hour, 20 minutes]


Such a fascinating presentation! It's really a must for Mozart lovers and, I think, would be particularly eye-opening for those who feel uneasy or uncertain about scholarship and HIP in classical era music!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Marschallin Blair said:


> Wait until you hear the von Stade _Songs of a Wayfarer_ on that disc!


Oh I've heard it at least four times already! A while ago, I heard the _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ with Fischer-Dieskau and I didn't care for it really. Then I heard von Stade's version and it really brought it to life, because of her it's one of my most played Mahler works. She's perfect on that recording!


----------



## opus55

Kontrapunctus said:


> It's not as elephantine and bloated as you might expect! Apparently, he plays the harpsichord, and very well, I might add. (I saw him playing harpsichord on a YT video--these discs are Japanese imports, so there's no English for me to verify that he does indeed play on these discs.) The main difference between these performances and a HIP ensemble is the use of vibrato and a larger string ensemble, though probably not the full string sections of the BPO!)





Bruce said:


> These were my introduction to Händel, and I still think they are fantastic recordings of his Concerti grossi. I've never heard another version that approaches Karajan for the nobility of the slow movement in #12. Actually, I prefer the historical inaccuracy in these works.


I got accustomed to picking HIP recordings for baroque music, that's all. I won't be surprised if Karajan/BPO performance of Handel proves to be quite good.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I got accustomed to picking HIP recordings for baroque music, that's all. I won't be surprised if Karajan/BPO performance of Handel proves to be quite good.


I like his Brandenburgs too.


----------



## Sid James

This time it was late works by* Bliss *and *Elgar,* with *Byrd's *sublime choral music in between.

*Bliss* _Metamorphic Variations_
- Bournemouth SO under David Lloyd-Jones (Naxos)

*Byrd*
_Mass for Three Voices
Mass for Four Voices
Mass for Five Voices_
- Westminster Cathedral Choir under David Hill (Eloquence)

*Elgar*
_Nursery Suite
Dream Children_
- Sydney SO under Myer Fredman & Queensland SO under Bernard Heinze (ABC Classics)










*Bliss' Metamorphic Variations* where composed when he was eighty, and it's a work full of contrast built around a single theme. It shows itself first played on the oboe, and what follows is like a continuous stream of consciousness, images and references to his own music and that of others. The two scherzos function like hinges which carry the almost forty minute piece.

Interest is sustained by constant change, and there are many surprises, from (what sounds like) an offstage brass band suggestive of Mahler, to a _Polonaise t_hat has castanets, to the _Funeral Processions _movement that looks back on a subject constantly popping up in Bliss' output (he was a veteran of World War I, and a number of his works engage with the topic of remembering his fallen comrades). Towards the end there is also a lovely chamber-like duet between string instruments underpinned by celesta.

The work is in three parts, separated by the two scherzos, but goes without a break. It was inspired by an abstract triptych painted by Bliss' friend George Dannatt (his work is on the cover of this disc).











*Elgar's Nursery Suite *comes from 1930, his final years when he served as Master of the King's Musick (Bliss would be appointed to the role later). Again, the piece looks back and is laden with memory, but is also great light listening. The last movement Dreaming - Envoy has the warm feel of his great string works, such as the _Serenade for Strings_, there is also a violin solo (that brings his _Violin Concerto _to mind) and a perky little tune that is like one of those ditties from the music halls of the early 20th century.

The piece was written for the young members of the royal family, one of them being the current monarch Queen Elizabeth II (who was four years old at the time).










It was interesting to listen to *Byrd's three masses *again after so long. They're considered masterpieces of Renaissance music. The notes say that not a lot is known as to why he wrote these, since at the time England had made the switch to Anglicanism away from Roman Catholicism. In any case, they where published at the time, but for reasons not fully known.

I finish with a quote from one of Byrd's contemporaries about the clandestine nature of his adherence to the Catholic faith:

_"The following day we left the city and went out nearly thirty miles to the home of a catholic gentleman, a close friend of mine…In the house was a chapel, set aside for the celebration of the church's offices. The gentleman was a skilled musician, and there were an organ, other musical instruments, and choristers both male and female. During those eight days it was just as if we were celebrating the octave of some great feast…Mr Byrd the very famous musician and organist was among the company" _
- *Father William Weston,* in _Autobiography of an Elizabethan_.


----------



## Pugg

​The ever lovely voice of Steber :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​The ever lovely voice of Steber :tiphat:


One of my favourite recordings of _Les Nuits d'Ete_.


----------



## DavidA

Headphone Hermit said:


> Sviatoslav Richter - concert 26th Dec 1960
> 
> View attachment 49791
> 
> 
> Haydn - Sonata No 60
> Chopin - Scherzo No. 4, Ballade No. 3
> Rachmaninov - Preludes Op23/1, Op32/9,10,12
> Ravel - Jeux d'eau, La Vallee des Cloches
> 
> A quick jaunt into town and from one of the charity shops that almost never produces any classical CDs .... lo and behold, a fervent collector of piano music had donated much of his haul and the stuff that wasn't on what appeared to be obviously major labels stayed in the shop rather than being flogged on E-Bay. I ended up with 35 CDs of top quality for £50, including this one. Those people who went to the Carnegie Hall on Boxing Day 1960 had a real treat (although the applause is polite and restrained - tut!)


Please excuse me if I envy you! Mind you, I had a similar thing not so long back at a charity shop and picked up some great bargains.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> One of my favourite recordings of _Les Nuits d'Ete_.


One of my favourite recordings full stop. It got me through a difficult period in my life.

I also cant walk past a charity shop! found some wonderfull music in them over the decades!


----------



## SimonNZ

Gerard Zinsstag's Innanzi - Armin Brunner, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
I bought this LP in a second hand store yesterday . Almost mint .
Must be the most strange voice I ever heard on a recital disc .

[SUB]Except Florence Foster Jenkins of course[/SUB] :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's first thoughts on Lady Macbeth and Lucia. Always the lover of contrasts in her concert repertoire, this 1952 Rome concert also includes Abigaille's recitatitive _Ben io t'invenni_ and aria _Anch'io dischiuso_ (though not the cabaletta) and the Bell Song from *Lakme* with fabulous filigree and a stunning top E at the end. Lady Macbeth's Act I aria and cabaletta are both more spacious than they were to become in the live recording under De Sabata, but the power and attack are still phenomenal, as they are in the Abigaille recitative, though the aria itself is lovingly sung and phrased. Just the first part of Lucia's Mad Scene is included up to the cadenza, but without the cabaletta.

The 1954 San Remo concert is interesting for including Callas's singing of _Martern aller Arten_, here sung as _Tutte le torture_, from Mozart's *Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail*. It is a little known fact that Callas sang Costanze at the first ever performance of the opera at La Scala in 1952. Her singing of the aria has a femininity and blazing defiance rarely heard in the voices of lighter sopranos. It also includes the first instance of her ever singing in French, Louise's gorgeous _Depuis le jour_ an aria that never worked _in toto_ for her, though I still find both this and the vocally more fragile EMI account of 1961 more moving than any other. Though she cannot (even in 1954) float some of the high lying phrases like a Te Kanawa or a Caballe, the quiet intensity of her intent is never in doubt, the long phrases lovingly shaped and shaded. In intention at least, it must be one of the greatest performances ever committed to disc. This 1954 concert also includes a fabulous, and sonically much more grateful, recording of Armida's _D'amore al dolce impero_, shorn of some of its more intricate filigree, but still sung with a defiantly insouciant ease.

The second disc is less interesting, including as it does mostly music Callas recorded commercially elsewhere and at about the same time, though it does include her Athens 1957 version of Isolde's _Libestod_ (in Italian) at a slightly more flowing tempo than the Cetra 78 and her first thoughts on Ophelia's Mad Scene from *Hamlet*, though this time in Italian. She is in fresher voice here (1956) than she would be for the EMI recording, but I still prefer the EMI for being in French and for the slightly greater finish she brings to phrases.

The _Un bel di_ at the beginning of the disc is a curiosity only. It purports to be Callas at the age of 11, singing at the "Major Bowes Amateur Hour". This has never been corroborated and it certainly sounds nothing like her.

The 1951 Proch Variations are almost rendered unlistenable because of the intransigent sound, though they are very slight fare, hardly worth her trouble, even if what one can hear of the vocalism is stunning.


----------



## Ian Moore

Michael Finnissy's "English Country Tunes"


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dreadful cover, but gorgeously colourful music. Fleming's singing of the Aria from _Bachianas Brasileiras no 5_ is sensuously, erotically charged beauty, but she messes about with the vocal line rather and I prefer De Los Angeles, especially in the more playful Dansa.

Wonderful playing by the New World Symphony and the sound is certainly better than on the De Los Angeles version with the composer.


----------



## omega

A moment of absolute.

*Mahler*, _Symphony n°3_
Anna Larsson | London Symphony Chorus | Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus | Berliner Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado


----------



## SimonNZ

Mathais Spahlinger's Farben der Frühe - Ensemble SurPlus


----------



## SimonNZ

Pierre Jodlowski's Drone - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Susanna Malkki


----------



## Jeff W

5.99 for all of Beethoven's Piano Sonatas! I'll take eight!!

Listened to Jeno Jando plays Sonatas No. 1, 2 & 3.









Next came the Piano Concerto Op. 61a (the transcription of the Violin Concerto) and the Triple Concerto. Jeno Jando played the solo piano in both and Maria Kliegel played the solo cello and Dong-Suk Kang played the solo violin in the Triple Concerto. Bela Drahos led the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia.









The Fine Arts Quartet plays the two String Quartets of Camille Saint-Saens came next.









Lastly came the two versions of Jean Sibelius' Violin Concerto. Leonidas Kovakos played the solo violin while Osmo Vanska led the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bas

Maria Callas - The very best of Maria Callas
Maria Callas [soprano], various other artists, on EMI


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.2 in F Major, BWV 1047

Helmuth Rilling conducting the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
Marilyn Horne in her most prim time voice.


----------



## ptr

*Igor Markevitch* - The Concert Hall Recordings (Scribendum 3CDs)
(*Felix Mendelssohn* - Symphony No.4 in A major op.90 "Italian" / *Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky* - 1812 Overture,
Nutcracker Suite No.1 / *Franz Schubert* - Overture in the Italian Style, Overture "Alfonso und Estella", Overture in E minor / *François Poulenc* - Les Bîches / *Georges Auric* - Les Fâcheux - ballet in one act / *Henri Sauguet* - La Chatte / *Darius Milhaud* - Le Train Bleu / *Eric Satie* - Jack in the box)







..







..








Japan Philharmonic Orchestra / Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra u. Igor Markevitch

/ptr


----------



## Cosmos

Starting the day off gloriously with _Das Rheingold_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues - Tatiana Nikolayeva









It is difficult to find words to express the joy that this set of Preludes and Fugues can supply. They encompass a very wide range of emotions and moods with a large number of styles and forms of expression. A real tour-de-fource for the piano and very well-worht listening to if you don't already know them


----------



## Orfeo

*Yuri Shaporin*
Opera in three acts "The Decembrists."
-A. Ivanov, A. Pirogov, I. Petrov, P. Selivanov, G. Neleep, P. Volovov, N. Pokrovskaya, A. Ivanova, et al.
-The Bolshoi Opera Orchestra and Chorus/Alexander Melik-Pashayev.

*Sergey Prokofiev*
Cantata "Alexander Nevsky", op. 78.
-Linda Finne, mezzo-soprano.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra & Chorus/Neemi Jarvi.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Sinfonietta no. II in A minor, op. 58.
-The Chamber Orchestra Kremlin/Misha Rachlevsky.


----------



## Vasks

*Bruckner - Overture in G minor (Skrowaczewski/Oehms)
Dvorak - Violin Concerto (Graffin/Avie)*


----------



## rrudolph

Penderecki: Cello Concerto #2/Partita








Berio: Coro








Maxwell Davies: Symphony #3


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari"- the EMI Ormandy is hands-down the most exciting ride I've ever experienced with this piece.









"_Luonnotar_"

Mysterious. Gorgeous._ Exotic_. . . and with a tremendous climax courtesy of the Scottish National Orchestra. Phyllis Bryn-Julson has the horsepower to deliver in this piece. I can scarcely imagine a better choice of singer.









Symphony No. 2

Beautifully recorded with the Concertgebouw; handsomely done.


----------



## Blancrocher

After hearing my first of H.K. Gruber on spotify the other day, I decided to pick this up at a local store that was practically giving it away. Disk includes Frankenstein!!, Nebelsteinmusik, Drei Mob Stucke, and Drei Songs aus "Gomorra" (Welster-Most and co, with the composer singing).

*p.s.* HeadphoneHermit, I notice you're listening to Nikolayeva on Hyperion. It's a classic performance, of course, but you might like to sample her recording for Melodiya (if you haven't already). The interpretation is similar, and to my mind it has better acoustics: I hear quite a bit of reverb from the hall she was playing in on that Hyperion release. However, you can't really go wrong with Nicolayeva in Shosty in any case, in my view.


----------



## ptr

*James MacMillan* - Quickening + Three Interludes from 'The Sacrifice' (Chandos 2009)









Hilliard Ensemble; City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus, City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus & BBC Philharmonic u. James MacMillan

*Elizabeth Maconchy* - Orchestral Music (Lorelt)
(The Land: A Suite for Orchestra (1930) / Concertino for Piano and Chamber Orchestra (1928) / Music for Wind and Brass (1966) / Symphony for Double String Orchestra (1953))









Clélia Iruzun, piano; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra u. Odaline de la Martinez

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven

Symphony No. 9 in D minor *(*not major)*, Op. 125*
Janowitz, Rössel-Majdan, Kmentt, Berry; Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO [DG (LP), rec. 1962]










*Fauré

The Complete Songs - I 'Au bord de l'eau'* [Hyperion, 2009]
John Mark Ainsley, Tenor; Stella Doufexis, Soprano; Graham Johnson, Piano; Felicity Lott, Soprano; Christopher Maltman, Baritone; Geraldine McGreevy, Soprano; Jennifer Smith, Soprano; Stephen Varcoe, Baritone


----------



## Pugg

​
For me a dessert island disc.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Beethoven
> 
> Symphony No. 9 in D major, Op. 125*
> Janowitz, Rössel-Majdan, Kmentt, Berry; Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO [DG (LP), rec. 1962]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fauré
> 
> The Complete Songs - I 'Au bord de l'eau'* [Hyperion, 2009]
> John Mark Ainsley, Tenor; Stella Doufexis, Soprano; Graham Johnson, Piano; Felicity Lott, Soprano; Christopher Maltman, Baritone; Geraldine McGreevy, Soprano; Jennifer Smith, Soprano; Stephen Varcoe, Baritone


It's in D minor, the 'saddest of all keys' .

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 4 in E minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Martinu *death day (1959).


----------



## Vesteralen

The Arthur Foote "Scherzo" might be my favorite work on this disc.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Cooke, Arnold: Violin Sonatas


----------



## Jos

Had so much fun with Stravinsky yesterday that I dug up more from the crates.

Danses concertantes, Dumbarton Oakes and concerto in D for stringorchestra.
English Chamber Orchestra , Colin Davis

As a bonus I get to stare at one of my favorite covers, a watercolor by Gaetano Citeroni.

Mono, 1962 or thereabout, L'oiseau-Lyre London (Decca subsidiary?) English pressing.
Great

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Alypius

TurnaboutVox said:


> A single Classical era piece before bed. I fancied a 'palate cleanser' after the thorny harmonic complexities of Berg's Lulu.
> 
> So I'm currently listening to:
> 
> *Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581*
> Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Quatuor Mosaïques (Erich Höbarth, violon, Andrea Bishof, violon français, Anita Mitterer, alto, Christophe Coin, violoncelle) [Naïve, 2006; rec 1992]
> 
> Don't know about cool, but this is certainly very HIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitably one bedtime work becomes two.
> *Mozart - KegelstattTrio in E flat, for clarinet, viola, and fortepiano, K. 498*
> Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Anita Mitterer, alto, Patrick Cohen, Hammerflügel
> [same disc as above]


Turnabout, That's a great performance! It had gone out of print and has returned with a new cover and a discounted price. I strongly recommend it, but then I think the Quatuor Mosaiques can do no wrong. Hearing it on a clarinet from the era -- that really makes this performance. Meyer's clarinet has a startling richness and warmth of tone.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jos said:


> L'oiseau-Lyre London (Decca subsidiary?) English pressing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Yes - "French music publishing house founded in 1932 by Louise Hanson-Dyer which became also a recording label in 1948 for ancient and baroque music". Decca acquired the label in 1970.

Current Listening:

*Alban Berg - Wozzeck*

Various soloists, Claudio Abbado, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Boys' Choir 
[Alban Berg Collection, Discs 7 & 8; DG, 2003]


----------



## brotagonist

The only response is a resounding "Yes!"

This is another fine recent acquisition, that is only now sending it's magic into the airspace. Franck didn't write very much, not until late in life, I believe, and is famous for only a few pieces. This 'twofer' contains much more material than I'd ever heard of, little of it that I would likely ever have heard, had I not picked this up (for $5!).

I'll be content with disc one for the next few days:

César Franck

Violin Sonata (Grumiaux/Hadju)
Pièce héroïque (Cochereau)
Choral 2 (Cochereau)
Panis angelicus (Carreras, Harrer/Vienna SO)
Variations symphoniques (Bucquet, Capolongo/ON Monte-Carlo)

I was familiar with the marvellous Violin Sonata and the Symphonic Variations. The surprises are the two organ works, Pièce héroïque and Choral 2, performed on the organ of the Cathédrale Nôtre Dame de Paris, which I have had the pleasure of hearing; and Panis angelicus, a beautiful song for tenor, that was later included in the Mass for Three Voices.


----------



## JACE

*Big Haydn Box*
Listening to the Griller String Quartet's versions of Op. 71 & Op. 74 from this set.

I have some of this music on LP. Now I've got it in digital format too.


----------



## julianoq

SimonNZ said:


> That was just announced as the Gramophone Chamber category winner.
> 
> The other winners here:
> 
> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards/2014
> 
> The Marenzio madrigals will probably be the first one I investigate


Indeed! I looked for the record after seeing the announcement.

The performance of the String Quintet was quite impressive. Had no time for the quartet yesterday, so will listen to it now.


----------



## Morimur

*Richard Barrett: Dark Matter*










REVIEWS

5:4 BEST ALBUM OF 2012 TOP 3 (2)
'This is one of the most dazzling displays of contemporary music ever recorded…It practically defies belief to hear Barrett's music-or indeed, any music-played with such unshakeable conviction and commitment. A masterpiece' _5:4 blog_

'The fragmented textures of 'Transmission V' make way for 'Katasterismoi' ('Transformations into stars'), in which the interaction between ensemble and electronics is at its most imaginative: after which the expressive remoteness of 'Sounds', in its juxtaposing of Samuel Beckett's eponymous text within the confines of highly stylised Baroque dance suite, seems the more startling. As might be expected from Barrett, Dark Matter is an intense and involving listen which is not for the faint-hearted. That said, there are regions (not necessarily mere 'oases') of often disturbing beauty which parallel the cosmological speculation of the attendant texts as well as that of the overall conception….Detailed notes by the composer set the seal on an engrossing release' _IRR_

'Barrett's music is indeed dark, it is also many other things often at the same time: playful, unnerving and often surprisingly transparent. I say 'surprisingly' because of the associations that still dog those associated with New Complexity, whereas Barrett is capable of gestures that are direct to the point of crudity, from this standpoint, the dedication to Xenakis makes perfect sense. Congratulations to all concerned' _Gramophone_

'Music that takes the musically contrapuntal, sometimes anarchic, nearly always sonically innovative sounds of late Darmstadt and Cagean compositional ways and extends them further into an electronically-acoustically complex music that is personally distinct. The post Hendrixian Star-Spangled out electric guitar work of Daryl Buckley that shines in segments where Barrett has build invigorating settings for a skronk-maelstorm. It is an avant highlight of this decade so far and Barrett could well be one of the most important composers we have living and creating today' _Classical-Modern music_

'Dense and complex, with exciting and often dazzling polyphony. Barrett is among the rather few composers of atonal music who consistently manage to produce music for the human solo voice that is distinctive, compelling and memorable…The play colours in the music is remarkable' _Albrecht Moritz_

'... this is certainly one of the most adventurous and compelling discs of recent years. Come to it with open ears and an open mind, and you are sure to be rewarded.' _Europadisc_


----------



## hpowders

New York Philharmonic, The Historic Broadcasts, 1923-1987
Debussy La Mer
Guido Cantelli, March 7th, 1954

Rare live performance, successfully demonstrating what all the fuss was about over this young phenomenon, whose enormous potential was tragically cut short by a plane crash when he was only 36.


----------



## Jos

Le sacre du printemps
Orchestre National, Paris, Pierre Boulez conducting

Never been able to completely get my head around this work. Too much going on at once, I guess. Always have difficulty focussing on themes and progression, never know where it is going. Also have an old Sovietrecording of this work which is a bit more tame,iirc.
Maybe I should try it in an actual balletperformance. (That would be a first...). One way or another, good to hear it again.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## mirepoix

Probably inspired in part by the Naxos thread; Glazunov - Raymonda. Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Anissimov.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Haitink


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

JUmped back to disc 2: Mozart arias... with the incomparable recording of the arias of the Queen of the Night.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Haitink


How does Haitink's opening and ending of the first movement stack up against the likes of the EMI Tennstedt or the DG Sinopoli?

He has the right forces for making it absolutely tremendous.


----------



## JACE

More Bach Guild/Vanguard Records madness via Spotify:









*Big Beethoven Box*

Been listening to Bruce Hungerford's LvB piano sonata recordings. Sonata No. 17 ("Tempest") right now.

Yowee!!! This is something special.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> JUmped back to disc 2: Mozart arias... with the incomparable recording of the arias of the Queen of the Night.


Narcissus, this is Echo.

_Quod vide_ Joan Sutherland's '62 Covent Garden Queen of the Night-- and then <_ahem!> _get back to me._ ;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> How does Haitink's opening and ending of the first movement stack up against the likes of the EMI Tennstedt or the DG Sinopoli?
> 
> He has the right forces for making it absolutely tremendous.


The bass drum is unusually loud in this recording, which some say lacks atmosphere, but the Chicago forces certainly pack a good punch, and the first movement and scherzo endings have a good deal of power. The conducting is a little on the tepid side, though, and I don't particularly like DeYoung's tone in the fourth movement, but the finale comes out fine.


----------



## KenOC

JACE said:


> Been listening to Bruce Hungerford's LvB piano sonata recordings. Sonata No. 17 ("Tempest") right now.
> Yowee!!! This is something special.


The Big Beethoven Box (which seems unavailable right now) has all the Beethoven sonatas that Hungerford recorded for Vanguard before his death in a collision with a drunk driver. They are, indeed, special.

It also has the Yale Quartets' late quartets, which are also special. 99 cents originally for the box!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> How does Haitink's opening and ending of the first movement stack up against the likes of the EMI Tennstedt or the DG Sinopoli?





> Mahlerian: He has the right forces for making it absolutely tremendous.
> The bass drum is unusually loud in this recording, which some say lacks atmosphere, but the Chicago forces certainly pack a good punch, and the first movement and scherzo endings have a good deal of power. The conducting is a little on the tepid side, though, and I don't particularly like DeYoung's tone in the fourth movement, but the finale comes out fine.


I'll have to give it the benefit of the doubt and check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sibelius - Symphony No.7 - New York Phil - Sir Thomas Beecham









Inspired by Marshallin (who isn't?) - here is an early Beecham version of Sibelius' 7th that is very different from his later recordings of this work. It is blistering - raw and almost savage in its intensity, with a real burning passion evident throughout. The sleeve notes state that Beccham was opposed to its release (possibly on the grounds of sound quality) but fortunately it survived to allow us a new insight into this most magnificent symphony. A fantastic release from Dutton - well done, chaps!


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Edition 45; Solo • Spiral*










Karlheinz Stockhausen - SOLO for melody instrument with feedback, version for flute [17:13] / for synthesizer, sampler, sequencer, 8-track tape recorder [17:17] (2 versions) (1966) - SPIRAL for a soloist; version for oboe, voice, didgeridoo, short-wave receiver [20:20] (1968)

Stockhausen 45. Duration: 59:00


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Così fan tutte










Can't decide whether I like this or not.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 104 "Hear, O thou shepherd of Israel"

For Misericordias Domini - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## julianoq

Starting to dig more into vocal music that I am not so familiar with. Starting with Fleming's performance of Four Last Songs by Strauss. Very beautiful!


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter in Prokofiev's 8th piano sonota and (with Witold Rowicki & co) the 5th piano concerto; Richter with Oleg Kagan and Yuri Bashmet in Shostakovich.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Boulez*: Orchestral Works, w. Boulez et al (rec.1999); Piano Sonatas, w. Jumppanen (rec.2004).


----------



## Vaneyes

julianoq said:


> Indeed! I looked for the record after seeing the announcement.
> 
> The performance of the String Quintet was quite impressive. Had no time for the quartet yesterday, so will listen to it now.


Matt Damon on the left? Guess I should get my glasses.


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> The Big Beethoven Box (which seems unavailable right now) has all the Beethoven sonatas that Hungerford recorded for Vanguard before his death in a collision with a drunk driver. They are, indeed, special.
> 
> It also has the Yale Quartets' late quartets, which are also special. 99 cents originally for the box!


Hungerford was the first pianist I heard who recorded many of Beethoven sonatas. What a tragedy he died so young. I still treasure those recordings, which were fortunately re-released on CD.


----------



## Bruce

Headphone Hermit said:


> Sibelius - Symphony No.7 - New York Phil - Sir Thomas Beecham
> 
> View attachment 49906
> 
> 
> Inspired by Marshallin (who isn't?) - here is an early Beecham version of Sibelius' 7th that is very different from his later recordings of this work. It is blistering - raw and almost savage in its intensity, with a real burning passion evident throughout. The sleeve notes state that Beccham was opposed to its release (possibly on the grounds of sound quality) but fortunately it survived to allow us a new insight into this most magnificent symphony. A fantastic release from Dutton - well done, chaps!


I didn't realize Beecham had multiple recordings of Sibelius's Seventh. I believe I have a later recording, but it has always been my favorite, not the least because of the last few bars. I've not heard any other conductor draw out the dissonance of the last chords, and resolve them with such a cathartic feeling as Beecham does. He was a tremendously moving conductor.


----------



## Bruce

julianoq said:


> Starting to dig more into vocal music that I am not so familiar with. Starting with Fleming's performance of Four Last Songs by Strauss. Very beautiful!


Strauß's Four Last Songs are a great place to start. I'd also recommend the Vier Buß- und Bettgesange of Reznicek, if you enjoyed the songs of Strauß.


----------



## Guest

Brilliant playing and wonderful sound. (And all are contained on one disc!)


----------



## Bruce

I'm concentrating on the piano today:

Dukas - Variations on a Theme by Rameau (recorded by Fingerhut)
Dussek - Piano Sonata in G minor, Op. 10, No. 2 (recorded by Frederick Marvin)
Kirchner - Five Pieces for Piano (based on Songs, which were in turn based on Emily Dickinson Poems)
Debussy - Images, Series II (recorded by Paul Jacobs, whose early death I still mourn)
Medtner - Piano Sonata No. 13 in F minor, Op. 53, No. 2 (recorded by Hamelin)

Dussek's Sonati, I believe, should be better known. His work is much more brooding than others of the London School; I find his style closer to Beethoven, and anyone who enjoys Beethoven's piano works should also find some pleasure in listening to Dussek.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Kathleen Ferrier recorded in 1947 performing the same role that was to be her last when she fell mortally ill at Covent Garden in 1953. Ferrier actually cut her hair for the male role of Orfeo. In spite of the age of this recording, the sound is remarkably good as might be expected from Dutton Labs.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart Horn Concertos - Timothy Brown, horn, Sigiswald Kuijken, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

julianoq said:


> Starting to dig more into vocal music that I am not so familiar with. Starting with Fleming's performance of Four Last Songs by Strauss. Very beautiful!


You really do owe it to your beautiful, aesthetically-discerning self to check out her Strauss Heroines cd:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, Symphony No. 4.

J. E. Gardiner


----------



## bejart

Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741-1799): Symphony No.10 in D Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis_, BWV 21


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Walküre










The red box


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio Rosetti Oboe Concertos - Lajos Lencses, oboe, Bohdan Warchal, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​Maria Bayo sing Mozart.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's Sextet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Perennial favourites in wonderfully poetic performances from Andsnes and Janssons.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> You really do owe it to your beautiful, aesthetically-discerning self to check out her Strauss Heroines cd:


The Strauss Heroines is, I agree, absolutely gorgeous. I have issues with her _4 Last Songs_, though, in which she indulges in too much jazzy sliding and scooping. If the voice wasn't so beautiful and so intrinsically right for the music, it wouldn't be so annoying.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kontrapunctus said:


> Brilliant playing and wonderful sound. (And all are contained on one disc!)


I found it all a bit dull and unatmospheric for me. The playing is brilliant, to be sure, but it's all a bit clinical. It was relief to turn back to Gieseking.


----------



## Pugg

[
Time for some Schubert , absolutely gorgeous sung by Ian Bostridge .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor, 'Rider' (Buchberger Quartet).

On Youtube:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Liszt - Via Crucis

A slightly esoteric Liszt offering. Beautiful - Strong Hints of Plainchant. Intimate, powerful, sacred. Organs and Choir.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Cheap Imitation - Steffen Schleiermacher, piano


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've decided it is time to commence a Maxwell Davies journey. So I am starting with his symphonies.
Peter Maxwell Davies - Symphony No.1 - Rattle


----------



## omega

*Antonín Dvořák*, _String Quartet n°3_
Prager Streichquartett








*Leoš Janáček*, _String Quartet n°1 "Kreutzer Sonata"_ and _n°2 "Intimate Letters"_
Melos Quartett


----------



## Pugg

Time for some Haydn from Alban Berg Quartett

​


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's Twelve American Preludes - Alberto Portugheis, piano


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Symphony in D Major

Hartmut Haenchen conducting the CPE Bach Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Valentin Silvestrov's Symphony No.5 - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## ptr

*John Cage* - Cheap Imitation (Cramps Records)









John Cage "performer"

/ptr


----------



## csacks

Listening Chailly´s version of Brahms´symphonies. What a huge amount of energy!!!. I have listened them directed by von Karajan, Bernstein and Abbado, but this is something stronger. The first is my favorite symphony ever, but after this, the favoritism grows a little.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair, reporting from the-- Oh God!-- gorgeous sunny morning climes of Southern California; waking up to a whole lot of wonderful.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould playing Hindemith; Boulez in Webern


----------



## Vasks

*Alonso-Crespo - Overture to "Yubarta" (composer/Ocean)
John Adams - Violin Concerto (Kemer/Nonesuch)
Tuur - Zeitraum (P. Jaarvi/Virgin)*


----------



## Pugg

​
I am enjoying this .


----------



## NightHawk

Recently acquired another Beethoven cycle - Gulda has a tremendous sound and tone. Doesn't quite knock Claude Frank off the top of the charts in my opinion but it is a very welcome addition. ****1/2

(ships from Germany, liner notes not translated)


----------



## hpowders

NightHawk said:


> View attachment 49939
> 
> Recently acquired another Beethoven cycle - Gulda has a tremendous sound and tone. Doesn't quite knock Claude Frank off the top of the charts in my opinion but it is a very welcome addition. ****1/2
> 
> (ships from Germany, liner notes not translated)


I miss those days when the Boston Symphony concerts were broadcast every week in NYC. Claude Frank was a frequent soloist.
Is there a more underrated pianist than Claude Frank? I don't think so.


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. V in D major, op. 18.
Symphony no. IX in E minor, op. 28.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Edward Downes.

*Reinhold Gliere* 
Symphony no. II in C minor, op. 25.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Edward Downes.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Symphony no. III in B minor, op. 50.
-The Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra/Theodore Kuchar.

*Alexander Tcherepnin*
Symphony no. III in F-sharp major, op. 83.
Symphony no. IV in E major, op. 91.
-The Singapore Symphony Orchestra/Lan Shui.

*Julian Krein*
Sonata-Fantasy for Cello and Piano.
-Kyril Rodin, cello.
-Andrei Pisarev, piano.

*Nikolay Roslavets*
String Quartets nos. I & III.
-The Novosibirsk "Filarmonica" String Quartet.


----------



## Alypius

Renaissance vocals:

Blue Heron, _Guillaume Du Fay: Motets, Hymns, Chansons_ (self-released, 2007)










Orlando Consort, _Josquin Desprez: Motets_ (Archiv, 2007)


----------



## NightHawk

hpowders said:


> I miss those days when the Boston Symphony concerts were broadcast every week in NYC. Claude Frank was a frequent soloist.
> Is there a more underrated pianist than Claude Frank? I don't think so.


I am so happy - finally, someone who knows Mr. Frank's wonderful playing, and yes, tremendously underrated. I know a pianist who played in Master Class for him probably 15-20 years ago and she said it was an incredible experience.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Boulez*: Orchestral Works, w. Robertson (rec.2002); * Maderna*: Orchestral Works, w. Sinopoli (rec.1979).


----------



## rrudolph

Beethoven: String Trios Op. 9, #1 & #3/Schubert: Trio Movement D471








Schoenberg: String Trio Op. 45/Phantasy Op. 47








Webern: String Trio Op. 20/Movement for String Trio/Quintet for Strings and Piano/Rondo for String Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I enjoy this disc a lot more than I probably should. A nod is made in the direction of authenticity with the accompaniments of the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, and the music technically holds no terrors for Fleming. Her legato is remarkably good and she doesn't indulge in any of those ghastly aspirates so beloved of Bartoli.

She has chosen a wide dramatic range of Handel's arias, to provide as varied a programme as possible. A sensuous and sensual _Sleep_ from *Semele*, does not preclude a more energetic response to Berenice's _Scoglio d'immota fronte_ from *Scipione*, for instance. For the most part, Fleming is on her best behaviour, and I have to confess I enjoy this disc more than some of her others of music one would think more suited to her voice. Guilty pleasure? Maybe. But pleasure nevertheless.


----------



## ptr

Revisiting:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Film Music (Chandos 3 Volumes)







..






..








various; BBC Philharmonic u. Rumon Gamba

/ptr


----------



## JACE

On the way into work this morning, I listened to two different versions of Brahms' Six Piano Pieces, Op.118:









*Dmitri Alexeev *









*Murray Perahia*

I "imprinted" on Alexeev's Brahms, and I would take his CD to my proverbial desert island.

But Perahia's way with this piece is darn impressive too.


----------



## Oskaar

*Shostakovich, Juon: Piano Trios / Trio Paian*

Composer: Dmitri Shostakovich, Paul Juon 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Trio Paian









Juon:	
Piano Trio

Trio Miniatures (4), Op. 18

Shostakovich:	
Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8

Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67














Dmitri Shostakovich--------Paul Juon​
*Trio Paian makes a very good case for the Juon and acquits itself well in the Shostakovich, in a surround recording that is resonant and slightly too distant for Shostakovich's Trio No. 2, which needs a little more presence and bite.*
*FANFARE: James Reel*


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bruce said:


> I didn't realize Beecham had multiple recordings of Sibelius's Seventh. I believe I have a later recording, but it has always been my favorite, not the least because of the last few bars. I've not heard any other conductor draw out the dissonance of the last chords, and resolve them with such a cathartic feeling as Beecham does. He was a tremendously moving conductor.


yes - released in America on Columbus, but not in the UK - it was from his tour of the USA in 1942 (I think). This release on Dutton is marked as 'first release in the UK'


----------



## rrudolph

Korngold: Piano Trio in D Major Op. 1/Ives: Piano Trio








Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps/Bartok: Contrasts


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Pugg said:


> Time for some Haydn from Alban Berg Quartett
> 
> ​


How do you like the ABQ and Haydn? I was thinking of getting another copy of Op. 76; somehow I don't think that the Amadeus Quartet, although very good, offers the best interpretation.


----------



## julianoq

Marschallin Blair said:


> You really do owe it to your beautiful, aesthetically-discerning self to check out her Strauss Heroines cd:


Thank you for the recommendation! And thanks online streaming world, I found it and started to listen to it in a few seconds. Very beautiful indeed!


----------



## millionrainbows

Lutoslawski (1913-1994). Symphonic works, very nice. Esa-Pekka does a great service here.


----------



## Bas

This morning:

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 582 (my favourite organ piece)
Via http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-582/

(A great Bach project, btw)

Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg Variations BWV 988
By Glenn Gould [piano], on Sony (1955)









Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonatas no. 5, no. 6
By Daniel Barenboim [piano], on EMI









Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 Eroïca
By The orchestra of the Eigtheenth Century, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Glossa









What a finale, what a magnificent composition and what a fantastic performance (in pristine audio quality, too!)

This evening:

Joseph Haydn - String quartets opus 77, no 1, 2, 3
By Quatuor Mosaïques, on Naïve


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Henze: "_Hunt of the Maenads_"









Entire thing.









"A Hero's Deeds in Battle"-- The opening horn flourishes under Kempe's Staatskapelle Dresden are. . . _AWE_-_SOME_. The strings sing gloriously too. I _imagine _the climaxes were powerfully done; but then, the less-than-stellar EMI engineering job prevents me from knowing for sure.


----------



## opus55

Bach: Leipzig Cantatas


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Bruckner's 7th Symphony from this set:









*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*

I think the 7th is my favorite Bruckner symphony.


----------



## aleazk

John Adams - Phrygian Gates; Common tones in simple time; Dharma at Big Sur


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphonies 12 in G, "46" in C, 13 in F, 14 in A, and 15 in G
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras








My musical life would be incomplete without Mozart, even early Mozart.


----------



## Itullian

Yeah, I know.
And it's way too early.
But I love Karajan's baroque.
What can I say. :tiphat:


----------



## csacks

The rain is coming tomorrow again. Lets we wait for it from the coldest corner ever. It is Shostakovich´s 8th. Dark, very dark indeed.








But, morning time was lighter. I listened to Grofé conducting Grofé


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> Yeah, I know.
> And it's way too early.
> But I love Karajan's baroque.
> What can I say. :tiphat:


You'd better go into hiding. If the hair shirts of the historically informed performance movement hear of this they will put a price on your head!


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Kara Karayev + Rauf Abdullaev


















http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Feb12/Karayev_SevenBeauties_DRD2009.htm
http://audaud.com/2011/09/kara-karayev-seven-beauties-in-the-path-of-thunder-ballet-suites-moscow-radio-sym-delos/
http://www.allmusic.com/album/kara-...s-in-the-path-of-thunder-mw0001826410/credits


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sibelius - Symphony No. 7 - RPO - Sir Thomas Beecham









The second of my recordings of this marvellous symphony from our Tommy. This recording, coming 15 years or so later than yesterday's offering, is a very different animal. The first movement in particular is much more polished, more assured yet more restrained, slower yet more powerful. It is difficult to specify which is the more preferable version, even though this later version (from 1956) was what Beecham saw as being the more definitive. Each show aspects of this complex composer and it is often difficult to know with Sibelius which mood is the 'correct' one - it is almost like the light across a lake - sometimes, it will be a threatening cloud and a grey sky with portentious apprehensions, at other times it is a benign and peaceful light from a watery sun bringing tranquility and a sense of equilibrium. Which is the 'real' lake, the 'real' light?


----------



## Haydn man

Recent purchase secondhand via Amazon
Nothing secondhand about the music


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Yeah, I know.
> And it's way too early.
> But I love Karajan's baroque.
> What can I say. :tiphat:


Blasphemer!!!!!! Although your name for it, "Karajan's baroque" is aptly appropriate, as it is not baroque, but rather some unholy ******* born of his coupling with baroque music.

But in all seriousness, as much of a HIPster as I am, I have to confess that the only recording I have of Albinoni's Adagio is that very one!!!!!


----------



## cwarchc

My latest acquisition, driven by involvement here, I would never have heard of this composer without TC
A fabulous way to broaden horizons


----------



## omega

_Thomas Tallis_, Choral works
Taverner Consort and Choir | Andrew Parott


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Symphony No. 4
Part, Tabula Rasa, Fratres, Symphony No. 3.*


----------



## omega

cwarchc said:


> My latest acquisition, driven by involvement here, I would never have heard of this composer without TC
> A fabulous way to broaden horizons
> View attachment 49972


Hope you'll make plenty of other discoveries like this!
:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 49971


I like that particular "Noon Witch"


----------



## Itullian

DrMike said:


> Blasphemer!!!!!! Although your name for it, "Karajan's baroque" is aptly appropriate, as it is not baroque, but rather some unholy ******* born of his coupling with baroque music.
> 
> But in all seriousness, as much of a HIPster as I am, I have to confess that the only recording I have of Albinoni's Adagio is that very one!!!!!


I love his Brandenburgs too. :tiphat:










And his Vivaldi


----------



## LancsMan

*Britten: Gloriana* Barstow, Langridge, Opie, Kenny, Jones, Summers qnad the Welsh National Opera conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Argo







This is Britten' coronation opera produced in 1953 for the coronation of Queen Elizabeth II. Choosing an opera on the subject Queen Elizabeth I might have seemed a good idea, but it did not please critics and the audience at the time. I guess they were expecting a suitably celebratory portrayal of Elizabeth I and Elizabethan England. What they got (luckily for us) was a rather darker and complex portrait of Elizabeth I. The piece was relatively neglected for some time after.

The opera may not be in the top division of Britten's operas - but I think it a fine work (allowing for some weaker sections).

This is an excellent performance.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some of my favorite music from the "Classical" era... after Mozart, Haydn, and Boccherini. But then I have long been enamored of the clarinet... and considering the wonderful music composed for it by Mozart, Weber, Brahms, Webern, etc... I am not alone in my admiration.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> I love his Brandenburgs too. :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his Vivaldi


You are making my head explode!!!

But it is okay, because I love Klemperer's recording of Bach's St. Matthew Passion.

Tell me, though, that you at least have heard these works with smaller ensembles, as God intended them to be performed?


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> considering the wonderful music composed for it by Mozart, Weber, Brahms, *Webern*, etc... I am not alone in my admiration.


You mean Berg? I don't remember any solo pieces for the clarinet by Webern.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 9 No. 2 in E-Flat Major; No. 5 in B-Flat Major; No. 6 in A Major (Buchberger Quartet).









Getting back to Op. 9. Lots of excellent music here.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Telemann - Trauer Cantata - Cantus Colln - Konrad Junghanel









I first heard this on the radio in the late 1980s and then forgot about it for 20 years until I bought the Harmonia Mundi 50 years set and heard it again. Right from the opening notes, it all came back to me - what a little gem this piece of music is! 
Telemann still suffers from the undeserved reputation of being a _Vielschreiber_ - one who scribbles too much music at the expense of quality


----------



## Jos

Ended my Stravinsky-frenzy yesterday with his magnificent violinconcerto.
I'm not much of a list-maker, but if I must, this one would be in topposition !!

Oistrakh
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Haitink.
Philips, early stereo. Dutch pressing.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Headphone Hermit

William Byrd and Thomas Tallis - Heavenly Harmonies - Stile Antico









Byrd's Catholic motets with their luscious, interwoven lines of polyphony and Latin texts alternate with Tallis' Protestant psalm tunes with their pure homophony and English texts. A fascinating contrast between two great (yes, GREAT) English composers of the late C16. This CD is a lovely introduction to a fascinating period of musical history when religious and political repression impinged on creative genius.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Headphone Hermit said:


> Telemann - Trauer Cantata - Cantus Colln - Konrad Junghanel
> 
> View attachment 49981
> 
> 
> I first heard this on the radio in the late 1980s and then forgot about it for 20 years until I bought the Harmonia Mundi 50 years set and heard it again. Right from the opening notes, it all came back to me - what a little gem this piece of music is!
> Telemann still suffers from the undeserved reputation of being a _Vielschreiber_ - one who scribbles too much music at the expense of quality


I highly recommend Telemann's Messiah (1759) - a great work, imo.









I believe this record is sold at a good price.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 105 "Enter not into judgement with Thy servant, O Lord"

For the 9th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Ernest Ansermet, cond. (1966)

and

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1990)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Antonín Dvorák
Slavonic Dances for Piano 4 hands, Op. 46/B 78* (1878)
*Slavonic Dances for Piano 4 hands, Op. 72/B 145* (1886)
Katia & Marielle Labèque (Piano) [Philips, 1992]

The Labeque sisters play these with great expressiveness and convey much joy and lyricism in the music. The recordings seem just a little elderly now, with a slightly murky sound in the lower register. Listening to the 'Slavonic Dances' always takes me back to childhood, as they were a favourite of my father's at one point. Goodness knows which recording his old LP featured, but I remember it conveyed a similar joie de vivre.


----------



## Cheyenne

Xenakis' Piano Quintet Akea -- Claude Helffer & the Arditti String Quartet. It is a profoundly beautiful work -- very haunting. I listened to it twice in a row..


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by StlukesguildOhio
> 
> considering the wonderful music composed for it by Mozart, Weber, Brahms, Webern, etc... I am not alone in my admiration.





> Mahlerian: You mean Berg? I don't remember any solo pieces for the clarinet by Webern.


Minus the 'n.'

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

It's Friday. I'm almost off of work. It's going to be a three-day weekend for me-- so its time to crank "Three Little Maids."

I love Mackerras, I love the principals, I love the recording quality-- I love it _all_.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Minus the 'n.'
> 
> _;D_


I would have thought so, except that he already mentioned Weber in his list.

I remember looking through my school's music library as a young man just rediscovering classical music, and being confused by having scores for both Weber and Webern; a look inside each of them showed plenty of differences, though!


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Intermezzos, Op. 117; 21 Hungarian Dances










Among his solo piano pieces the intermezzos are my favorites. Listening to these after a 2-hour nap makes me feel that I'm still dreaming.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Serenata Notturna and three Divertimenti - I Musici


----------



## opus55

SimonNZ said:


> Mozart's Serenata Notturna and three Divertimenti - I Musici


I'm a big fan of Philips label and that cover + I Musici.. makes me want to buy it!


----------



## SimonNZ

opus55 said:


> I'm a big fan of Philips label and that cover + I Musici.. makes me want to buy it!


Its a lovely disc, it would be money well spent. But then I'm a big fan of I Musici, and don't understand at all the unthinking (and probably unheard) backlash they've recieved in recent times.


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 / Rozhdestvensky, London SO*

Right now, I'm listening to this for the first time. I ordered a copy after a few of you raved about it.

Not hard to hear why you liked it so much. It sounds great!


----------



## Blancrocher

Eduard Tubin - Symphony 4 (Jarvi); Rachmaninov - Vespers (Cleobury)


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: "L'estro armonico" Op. 3










From the same I Musici series? Listening to the second half of the dozen concertos.


----------



## Weston

*Haydn: Symphony No. 35 in B flat major, H. 1/35* 
Nicholas Ward / Northern Chamber Orchestra









It trills and horn-bloops its way along in a nice no-nonsense classic way (but I have to say some of it reminds me a lot of Mozart's Musical Joke).


----------



## Weston

*Max Reger: Sonata for cello & piano No. 2 in G minor, Op. 28*
Reimund Korupp, cello / Michael Dussek, piano









People have suggested Reger is weighted with dense counterpoint. I never really noticed this, but in movement 2 I see what they mean. It's very lively but with a lot of vertical polyphonic texture going on. It doesn't sound baroque of course, but it's how Telemann might have sounded if he had found himself transported 200 years into his future.

(I think this recording is also available on CPO with a nicer cover now.)

*Franz Berwald: Symphony No. 4 in E flat, "Sinfonie Naïve"*
Okko Kamu / Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra









Ah! This is classical music, pure and simple. I think he's being deliberately retro in this, but it works very well. Berwald has always seemed under-appreciated.


----------



## KenOC

Mahler, Symphony No. 9. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Yeah, he does a pretty good job...


----------



## Guest

Listened to the 2nd disc today--wow, this guy is the real deal:










I eagerly await his new Bach set, too:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Haven't listened to Schubert's lieder... or any of the classic German lieder for that matter... for far too long. I'll begin to rectify this with Gundula Janowitz' classic set.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Stravinsky Scenes de ballet*, Stravinsky/CBC Sym Orch

Working my way through my new box set.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Weston said:


> I've sometimes heard a Beethoven influence.
> Beethoven Quote in Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 ?


That is interesting, around 8 minutes in or so, on the Haitink recording of Shostakovich's 5th (it's on Spotify). There is also what I believe to be a quote from the famous 2nd movement Allegretto of Beethoven's 7th. It's pretty unmistakable!

To be fair, I don't know if that's a common note-progression (not sure if that's the right term, it probably isn't) and it was bound to be unknowingly "quoted" sooner or later.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Iste Confessor: The Sacred Music of Domenico Scarlatti" - The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## brotagonist

Some music is long because that is how long it takes for it to get from the start to the finish. Mahler and Bruckner's Symphonies come to mind. Other music is long because it seems to wander between the start and the finish. I have now heard Glière's Symphony 3 "Ilya Muromets" twice, once a couple of weeks ago and again just now, and both times I felt that, while I generally enjoyed the work, it seemed to get stuck in pondering and only come to a conclusion after an extremely long time of working at it 

Today, I heard Järvi/WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln. I am going to revisit this one again tomorrow, with the Downes/BBC Phil version.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart Clarinet Quartets - Jean-Claude Veilhan, clarinet, Trio Stadler


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven's symphonies #3 (Zinman, Tonhalle Zurich Orchestra) and #7 (C. Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic)*

- A good while back, I wasn't able to choose which of these two I liked more. Now, I think I can say pretty confidently that I prefer the 3rd more.


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Listened to the 2nd disc today--wow, this guy is the real deal:


Listened to Op. 101 and the Hammerklavier from the Levit set earlier today. Yeah, he's the real deal indeed!


----------



## opus55

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Beethoven's symphonies #3 (Zinman, Tonhalle Zurich Orchestra) and #7 (C. Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic)*
> 
> - A good while back, I wasn't able to choose which of these two I liked more. Now, I think I can say pretty confidently that I prefer the 3rd more.


Same here. I used to like 7th more but now re-appreciating the 3rd. I used to think 3rd is too heavy but started hearing it differently.


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some more Beethoven. (dessert island disc for me)


----------



## SimonNZ

Debussy's Les Chansons De Bilitis - Delphine Seyrig, recitation, Nash Ensemble

going mad trying to think what other albums I know the name Delphine Seyrig from, and then it finally clicked:


----------



## Bas

DavidA said:


> You'd better go into hiding. If the hair shirts of the historically informed performance movement hear of this they will put a price on your head!


Indeed we would! Karajan's baroque. Tsss.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Brahms' Alto Rhapsody - Ann Hallenberg, mezzo, Philippe Herreweghe, cond.










edit: now on the radio:

from the 2014 BBC Proms:

Berio's Sinfonia and Shostakovich's Symphomy No.4 - Vasilly Petrenko, cond.


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg- Violin Concerto op. 36; LSO, Boulez.

God I'm loving this modern rubbish.


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms' double concerto. So far, his only orchestral work that left me cold. Trying to crack the nut by playing it repeatedly while our gallery is open.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A classic extremely French performance of what was once Massenet's most popular opera. Save for De Los Angeles, soloists, orchestra, chorus and conductor are all French, steeped in the opera-comique tradition. Monteux captures the score's high spirits, its elegance and sparkle, as well as its passion in a way that seems completely natural and not in the least contrived. The same could be said of his soloists. De Los Angeles has charm in abundance, but her voice also has a mezzo-tinted warmth that reveals Manon's warmth of spirit. There is never any doubting the genuineness of this Manon's love for Des Grieux. Legay is a light-voiced Des Grieux maybe, but his singing is full of lovely detail and control of dynamics. The rest of the cast could hardly be bettered.

The mono sound on this issue is a little over-bright, and I'm told that the Testament reissue is the one to go for, if you want this set. There one also gets the added bonus of De Los Angeles's recording of _Les Nuits d'Ete_ and _La Damoiselle elue_ under Charles Munch. This one has her recording of _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_ as a bonus.

Either way, this performance has an authenticity and style I find lacking in more modern recordings of the piece.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 2 in D Major (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## omega

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*, _Harp Concerto_ and _Symphony n°7 "Angel of Light"_
Marielle Nordmann (Harp) | Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra | Leif Segerstam


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony No.8*
Gerog Solti & The Chicago Symphony Orchestra et al.

Something I have not heard for a while, I think this may be my favourite recording of the piece. The cast of soloists is truly special. This may be one of the few cases where Tennstedt has been surpassed in Mahler (well for me anyhow).

I have had mixed feelings for Part 1 in the past, but I have enjoyed it today. The only change I can think of is that I have listened to and enjoyed a wider range if Choral music. In any event, I have a greater appreciation for Part 1.

Part 2 is something I still absolutely adore, truly beautiful.

One thing that occurs to me (thinking of the choral works I have enjoyed courtesy of Maestro Klemperer) listening to this and looking at the Mahler section on my shelves is that it would have been interesting to hear what Maestro Klemperer may have produced had he performed/recorded the piece - ideally with the Philharmonia. One can dream.


----------



## ptr

Twice:

*Reinhold Moritzevich Glière* - Symphony No 3 "Ilya Murometz" (Unicorn Kanchana / Capitol)









Royal Philharmonic Orchestra u. Harold Farberman









Houston Symphony Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

Both (IIUC) have some cuts, still think that Stokowski is the better for being freer in shaping the music!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Pulcinella - Robert Craft, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

Not much in the way of listening going on lately. Stupid sinus infection...









Hans Gal's and Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 1. Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan.









Brahms Symphony No. 2 & 4. Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith Sonatas for Flute, Horns and Organ


----------



## Oskaar

*Turnage: This Silence, Etc / Sally Matthews, Nash Ensemble*

Composer: Mark-Anthony Turnage 
Performer: Sally Matthews, Ian Brown, Lawrence Power, Paul Watkins, ... 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Nash Ensemble









This silence
for Octet

True life stories
for solo piano

Slide stride
for piano quintet

Two Baudelaire songs
for soprano & ensemble

Eulogy
for viola and eight instruments

Two vocalises
for cello and piano

Cantilena
for oboe and string quartet








Mark-Anthony Turnage​
An adventurous and interresting travel it is to listen to these vital and reflective works. Lovely emotional and intense performances.

*"What This Silence, the Baudelaire Songs and the Elegy for viola and seven instruments show is that Turnage is often at his strongest when he surrenders to his lyrical impulses. His melodic lines may be too edgily contemporary for nostalgic tastes - more Miles Davis than Elgar or Puccini - but they have a poignancy and beauty that can't fail to move unprejudiced ears. The Nash Ensemble's fine performances are all very sympathetically recorded..."*
*bbc music*

*The Nash Ensemble gives exemplary performances throughout, which are well served by Chris Craker's recording. Recommended to Turnage completists and neophytes alike.*
*classicalsource.com*

_*These performances by the Nash Ensemble, who are among Turnage's staunchest champions (both the NMC and the Black Box discs feature the Nash Ensemble), cannot be bettered. All the soloists perform beautifully with conviction and commitment. Everyone here plays the music for all it is worth and is in tune with the intimate, personal music-making of Turnage's chamber music. Without this facet our assessment of the composer's achievement would be incomplete. Some have described Turnage's music as brash (which it can be) or vulgar (which, to my mind, it never is). His chamber music is all subtlety and refinement. All in all, a splendid and highly rewarding release.*_
*-- Hubert Culot, MusicWeb International*


----------



## Pugg

​
I would haven give a small fortune to see this live.


----------



## Blancrocher

Edward Downes & co in Gliere's Symphony #3


----------



## Jeff W

Doing my Saturday Symphony listening while trying to recuperate.






Reinhold Glière - Symphony No.3 in B-minor, Op.42 "Ilya Muromets"
Neeme Järvi leads the WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.

My first listen to this piece. Thanks for the link in the SS thread brotagonist!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Complete change of mood now; Stokowski's tremendous Shoastakovich 5th coupled to a gorgeously lush performance of Scriabin's _Poeme de l'extase_.


----------



## Weston

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 48 in C major, Op. 64/1, H. 3/65
Haydn: String Quartet No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64/2, H. 3/68*
Tatrai Quartet









My first foray into Haydn string quartets. I am streaming on Spotify as I do not yet have any of these in my increasingly superfluous collection. If I do decide to collect the string quartets it will not be with these slightly squishy scratchy recordings. I might want a more pleasant string tone, although these are not horrible by any means.

The No. 48 has not grabbed my attention being fairly light and oh so C major.

The No. 49 seems more like what I have come to expect from Haydn, playful and joyous.


----------



## Oskaar

*Martinu: Concertino, Piano Trios, Duo / Trio Tulsa, Et Al*

Composer: Bohuslav Martinu 
Performer: Diane Bucchianeri, Derry Deane 
Conductor: Paul Freeman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Trio Tulsa, Czech National Symphony Orchestra









Concertino for Piano Trio and String Orchestra
Trio Tulsa
Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman

Piano Trio No. 1 'Cinq pièces brèves', H. 193
Trio Tulsa

Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H327
Trio Tulsa

Duo for Violin and Cello No. 2, H. 371
Derry Deane (violin), Diane Bucchianeri (cello)








Bohuslav Martinu​
Martinu grabbed my attention a while ago, but I forgot too investigate him further. I hope I dont do that this time, since his music is highly original and rewarding. Great recording of some really facinating works.

*There is some inventive and fantastically resourceful playing from Trio Tulsa on this disc. They are also well recorded. Take the Poco allegro of the Duo as an example.*
*musicweb-international*


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Sturm und Drang Symphonies, Volume 6.
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

Of all the 6 CD's in this set, the last one is my favorite, featuring the "Farewell" and two other irresistible middle period Haydn symphonies.


----------



## Vasks

*Balakirev- Overture on Czech Themes [revised 40 yeas later as "In Bohemia"] (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Rachmaninov - Piano Sonata #2 (Laredo/Sony)
Prokofiev - Excerpts from "The Stone Flower" (N. Jaarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1737-1707): Trio Sonata in C Minor, Op.2, No.4, BuxWV 262

John Holloway, violin -- Jaap ter Linden, viola -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord









hpowders says:
"Joseph Haydn Sturm und Drang Symphonies, Volume 6.
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

Of all the 6 CD's in this set, the last one is my favorite..."

This the box?








I was listening to the same set the other day and decided that my favorite was No.44 in E Minor, "Mourning". Of course, the next time I listen to it, I'll probably have a new favorite!


----------



## Pugg

​
Beverly Sills and friends , always a pleasure to hear.


----------



## ptr

*Steve Reich* - 3 Counterpoints (Linn)









Kuniko, percussion

/ptr


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> Beverly Sills and friends , always a pleasure to hear.


YAY Bubbles!!!:angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4. Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5.*


----------



## Mahlerian

Today's symphony of the week:
Gliere: Symphony No. 3 in B minor "Ilya Muromets"
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Downes









Attractively orchestrated, for sure, but redolent of a Strauss tone poem stretched out to three times its length.


----------



## Alypius

Second listen:

Ronald Brautigam / Die Kölner Akademie / Michael Alexander Willems
_Mozart: Piano Concertos nos 19 in F major & 23 in A major_ (BIS, 2013)










Earlier:

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, _J.S. Bach: Violin Concerto BWV 1052 
/ Double Concertos for Harpsichords, Recorders, Oboe and Violin_ (Harmonia mundi, 2007)


----------



## Guest

gog said:


> Schoenberg- Violin Concerto op. 36; LSO, Boulez.
> 
> God I'm loving this modern rubbish.


"Modern," as in 1936?


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 50017
> 
> 
> Edward Downes & co in Gliere's Symphony #3


Have you compared this to the Botstein version on Telarc? If so, which one is better from both a sonic and performance basis?


----------



## brotagonist

I'm starting to wind up with these today:






















The Franck (disc one) is very appealing, with a selection of organ, violin, vocal and orchestral music. The Mozart (disc one) is a joy and an insight. I notice low level rumbling from my subwoofer when I listen to it: likely some barely audible artifacts from remastering these older recordings? Or perhaps overtones that become audible on a good stereo? Maybe it has to do with microphone placement? I could turn down the subwoofer a little, or try a DSP (I listen straight, but bigshot would want me to try Yamaha's great DSP, that I have never much tried out). It is quiet enough that I am never quite sure that it's coming from the speakers or outside. The Bruckner is likely my favourite of Symphonies 4-8 (I haven't yet listened to 9), which makes me all the more eager to relisten to them.

I could easily leave these in the player for a few more spins of the carousel, but there are still a fair number of new discs awaiting


----------



## bejart

Josef Rejcha (1752-1795): Cello Concerto in E Major

Hynak Farkac conducting the Archi Boemi -- Karel Fiala, cello


----------



## Oskaar

*Napoleon-Henri Reber: Trios Nos. 3, 5, 7 / Trio Elegiaque*

Composer: Napoléon-Henri Reber 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Trio Elegiaque









Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 16

Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, Op. 30

Piano Trio No. 7 in A minor, Op. 37








Napoléon-Henri Reber​
Deeply touching and beautiful early romantic music that I am glad I heard. Remind me of Brahms, and in fact I find it lighter and more immidiate and spontane. ( I am in a periode that I find Brahms a bit stiff and unelegant, but that can change.)

*The trios on this disc date from 1862, 1872, and 1880. Nos. 3 and 5 are billed as recording premieres. It would be foolish to try to pick a favorite. All three are simply gorgeous, full of memorable melodies, engaging developments, rhythmic momentum, harmonic tension and formal craftsmanship. Trio Élégiaque plays them with obvious love for the works in performances brimming with passionate intensity, tempered with balanced sonorities and tasteful molding of the musical lines. Don't for a moment let Reber's obscurity color your opinion of his music. If you're a fan of the chamber music of Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn, and Brahms, you owe it to yourself to investigate what Napoléon-Henri Reber has to offer.*
*FANFARE: Robert Markow*

*The companion trios are well contrasted. The 1872 Fifth Piano Trio has Viennese elegance at its core and a hint of the Schubertian; the finale reminds one, perhaps, of The Trout. The 1880 Trio is one of his very last works, being completed in the year that he died. Vigorously Schubertian, its high point is a slowly unravelling E major chanson with some delightfully decorative piano cornicing to be heard. Despite the girth of the Third Trio - the Fifth is by a distance the most compact - it's this earlier Trio that most interested me.

It's no small help that the Trio Élégiaque is a worthy guide and characterises the music with perception.*
*Musicweb*


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Intermezzos, Op. 117
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, Op. 4


----------



## Tristan

I think this is my favorite Beethoven String Quartet yet:

*Beethoven* - String Quartet No. 10 in Eb major, Op. 74 "Harp"









I still have yet to listen to them all; I've listened to all the later ones, though, and I think this is my personal favorite.


----------



## opus55

After falling in love with Haydn string quartets I tend to listen to Beethoven's early/middle quartets more than the late.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Moonlight sonata - my wife downstairs!


----------



## drpraetorus

Rachmaninoff, Symphonic Dances.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Joseph Haydn Sturm und Drang Symphonies, Volume 6.
> The English Concert
> Trevor Pinnock
> 
> Of all the 6 CD's in this set, the last one is my favorite, featuring the "Farewell" and two other irresistible middle period Haydn symphonies.


Are there any complete sets of the "Sturm un Drang" Symphonies played on modern instruments and by full-sized orchestras? I'm not having much luck finding any. (I suppose that could be the answer to my question...)


----------



## drpraetorus

Sullivan, Overture to Pirates of Penzance, Royal Ballet Sinfonia


----------



## ptr

Started a new Stokowskiton today:

*Leopold Stokowski* - The Maverick Conductor (EMI)







..








Done with the first 3CDs running No 4 at the moment! I've always been ambivalent towards Stokowski's Shostakovich, but I'll give him an honest thumbs up for never allowing the music to ever have a dull moment!

/ptr


----------



## drpraetorus

Schubert piano trio in Eb


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Edvard Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No. 1 - Morning; Aase's Death (Jerzy Maksymiuk; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

In light of a conversation I was having with a TC member (q.v. e-mail excerpt below), I feel impelled to mention the most dramatically-charged performance I've ever heard of any of the Shostakovich symphonies: Stokowski's live performance with the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra.

It's nothing like the comparatively relaxed and reserved reading he did earlier with the Houston Symphony on EMI; in fact, its the diametric opposite in every way: the second movement of the Moscow live performance has a massacre sequence that has strings and horns that will make you jump out of your seat (at least for me!); the last movement has the most exciting knock-down-drag-out fight with repressive government that I've ever heard.

The sound-quality can be shrill and hollow at times; but the performance is one of the milestones in Stokowski's long and distinguished career. The absolute showman's absolute performance.



> _I have my late fifties live Stokowski Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra to listen to over and over and over again. It's the most urgent Shostakovich performance I've ever heard of any of the symphonies. Absolutely thrilling from beginning to end. The ending of the third movement sounds like Svetlanov doing his passionate-best with Swan Lake-- unbelievably poignant. . . Beware of the chaffing sound though. . ._


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000001LPW/dschjounal


----------



## opus55

From King of Waltz:









Die Fledermaus

AGA MIKOLAJ · CHEN REISS · PAUL ARMIN EDELMANN · RAINER TROST SEBASTIAN HOLECEK
WDR RUNDFUNKCHOR KÖLN WDR RUNDFUNKORCHESTER KÖLN · FRIEDRICH HAIDER


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4. Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5.*
> 
> View attachment 50030
> View attachment 50031


I've got to hear that Kondrashin Shostakovich Fifth! _Merci._


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" required listening, sampling *Gliere*: Symphony 3, w. BuffaloPO/Falletta (rec.2013).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Are there any complete sets of the "Sturm un Drang" Symphonies played on modern instruments and by full-sized orchestras? I'm not having much luck finding any. (I suppose that could be the answer to my question...)


I know of none. All the "big bands' I've heard have been reduced to chamber size.

"Full size" S&D might've been up Stokowski's alley, but he didn't AFAIK.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> Not much in the way of listening going on lately. *Stupid sinus infection*....


I feel your pain, JW. Been there a number of times. Get well quick.:tiphat:


----------



## DaveS

Brahms B Minor Clarinet Quintet in Bm. The Borodin Quartet & Igor Mozgevenko. via Spotify (Chandos recording)


----------



## PetrB

...having popped a few more items in the thread, "good orchestral works with piano that aren't piano concertos."
http://www.talkclassical.com/15306-recommend-me-good-orchestral-4.html#post714128

Leoš Janáček - Concertino for Piano left-hand, 2 Violins, Viola, Clarinet, French Horn, Bassoon (1925)
(O.K., not orchestral, but the chamber group consists of the three instrumental groups found in an orchestra...





and...

Gian Francesco Malipiero ~ Dialogo VII per due pianoforti e orchestra (1956)


----------



## Vaneyes

Art Rock said:


> *Brahms' double concerto*. So far, his only orchestral work that left me cold. Trying to crack the nut by playing it repeatedly while our gallery is open.


I had trouble with that work, also. I finally settled on Stern/Ma/CSO/Abbado (Sony, rec.1987).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A nicely varied programme (Mozart, Gluck and Handel) from the divine Mr Daniels, singing with his customary beautiful tone, impeccable legato and attention to words.


----------



## Morimur

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King (1969)*


----------



## KenOC

Some early Mozart divertimentos, cond. Koopman. Energetic and stylish performances.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Debussy's Les Chansons De Bilitis - Delphine Seyrig, recitation, Nash Ensemble
> 
> going mad trying to think what other albums I know the name Delphine Seyrig from, and then it finally clicked:


Recorded (St Martin's Church, East Woodhay, Berkshire, June 1989) a year before her death, and released posthumously.:angel:


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> Beethoven Moonlight sonata - _my wife downstairs![/_QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't realize this sonata had an additional subtitle.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frederic Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated!*
Ralph van Raat [Naxos, 2008]

An excellent work - I'm told that Hamelin's recording is particularly fine, but Ralph van Raat does it justice too.









*

Joseph Haydn

String Quartet No. 25 in C major, Op. 20 No. 2 Hob. III:32* (1772)
*String Quartet No. 26 in g minor, Op. 20 No. 3 Hob. III:33* (1772)
*String Quartet No. 27 in D major, Op. 20 No. 4 Hob. III:34* (1772)
Quatuor Mosaïques [Naive, 2008]

Another spin for this HIP ensemble's Haydn Op. 20


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bellini, _I Puritani_, "_Son vergin vezzosa_, " live, Amsterdam performance of March 25, 1962

Trilling, thrilling, absolutely top-billing.

I really can't get enough of it.

_EX_-quisite.









Act I, Scene ii: enter Divina Macbeth:

_Ambitious in spirit, you are, Macbeth. . . 
You would be great, but will you be wicked?
Strewn with misdeeds is the path to power,
and woe to him who sets
a faltering foot upon it and retreats! 
Come! Hasten! I will
kindle that cold heart of yours!_

No Renaissance power-brokering Pope could hold a candle to Callas' Lady Macbeth.

_Innigkeit_ expressed with such frightening intelligence that guaranteed-every-time chills the blood.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> I had trouble with that work, also. I finally settled on Stern/Ma/CSO/Abbado (Sony, rec.1987).


Me too. I'm going on the record as stating I HATE the Brahm's Double, no matter who performs it, but absolutely adore the Beethoven Triple, especially as played by Rudolf Serkin, Leslie Parnas and Jaime Laredo from a Marlboro performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 
Claudio Abbado & the Berliner Philharmoniker with Bryn Terfel, Ben Heppner, Waltraud Meier & Jane Eaglen

This is not a recording I have listened to very much, being CD6 from the "Complete RCA & Sony Album Collection". This may change very quickly.

It is not often I listen to modern recording of the Ninth (i.e. anything post 1970) as I tend to stick with Maestros Furtwängler, Klemperer and Fricsay. Between the three of them, the bar is set impossibly high.

The modern recordings I have heard leave me disappointed to put it mildly (including Harnoncourt, Van Immerseel and especially Chailly to name three).

This is the first modern recording to impress me. The sound is sharp, the orchestra is superbly recorded and sounds spacious with clarity in plentiful supply.

The third movement is particularly enjoyable.

The soloists in the final movement are incredible, Bryn Terfel shines brightest of all in the opening of the Ode to Joy and I am rarely disappointed by Waltraud Meier. I am unfamiliar with Jane Eaglen and Ben Heppner but they are impressive here too.

So overall, a wonderful recording which I would rate most highly or as Little Alex would put it:



> "Oh it was gorgeousness and gorgeosity made flesh. The trombones crunched redgold under my bed, and behind my gulliver the trumpets three-wise silverflamed, and there by the door the timps rolling through my guts and out again crunched like candy thunder. Oh, it was wonder of wonders. And then, a bird of like rarest spun heavenmetal, or like silvery wine flowing in a spaceship, gravity all nonsense now, came the violin solo above all the other strings, and those strings were like a cage of silk round my bed. Then flute and oboe bored, like worms of like platinum, into the thick thick toffee gold and silver. I was in such bliss, my brothers."


:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas, w. Ts'ong (rec.2009); Symphonies 45 & 49, w. Baltic CO/Litkov (rec.1994).

For years, I've been touting this cheapo Sony Infinity Digital Haydn. It'll run with any highly regarded S&D rec., and today Amazon.com has it for 24 cents used.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> _AClockworkOrange: It is not often I listen to modern recording of the Ninth (i.e. anything post 1970) as I tend to stick with Maestros Furtwängler, Klemperer and Fricsay. Between the three of them, the bar is set impossibly high._


Elevated company, to be sure.

But have you tried on the '77 DG Karajan/BPO for size?


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> Me too. I'm going on the record as stating I HATE the Brahm's Double, no matter who performs it, but absolutely adore the Beethoven Triple, especially as played by Rudolf Serkin, Leslie Parnas and Jaime Laredo from a Marlboro performance.


I didn't like it but then I heard Julia Fischer and Dabiel Muller-Schott. Really shed new light upon it. Just listening to the old Heifetz / Feuermann version as I write this. Great!
Too many people make it too slow and serious.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Me too. I'm going on the record as stating I HATE the Brahm's Double, no matter who performs it, but absolutely adore the Beethoven Triple, especially as played by Rudolf Serkin, Leslie Parnas and Jaime Laredo from a Marlboro performance.


For LvB's Triple, I like Mutter/Ma/Zeltser/BPO/HvK (DG rec.1979). I must add, and maybe infuriate some, that I found the much-touted Richter/Rostropovich/Oistrakh/BPO/HvK (EMI, rec.1969) disappointing.:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Elevated company, to be sure.
> 
> But have you tried on the '77 DG Karajan/BPO for size?


I can't say that I have, but I have heard his 1953 recording with the Philharmonia.

I have hear some of a recording from his final cycle on CD but I don't know the dates - it could be '70's or '80's? The glossy slick sound and feel didn't really 'click' for me.

I have had mixed experience with HVK and LVB but the Philharmonia recordings impressed me enough to review my thoughts HVK.

Would you recommend investigating this recording?


----------



## satoru

This Labor day weekend is a Bruckner weekend for me.

Gone through Karajan's No. 7, No. 8. Now listening to Abbado No. 9.









After this, whole feast of symphonies by Tintner by Naxos are waiting for me. Symphonies No. 00 to 9.

I start to wonder about the so-called insecurity of Bruckner. How can a composer of these grand, sometime even brutal, beautiful music so insecure?


----------



## LancsMan

*Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica* London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir with Sheila Armstrong conducted by Bernard Haitink on EMI







A great symphony? May be not. But well worthy of being rescued from it's 'Scott of the Antartic' film music origins. I've not seen the film for a very long time (typical British stiff upper lippery?) so am not sure of it's merits. However the third movement 'Landscape' from the Sinfonia is quite extraordinarily effective in evoking the implacable Antartic scene.

Well performed and recorded here.


----------



## clara s

I had to tell you

a warm night tonight

there is a fresh sea breeze coming in the veranda

so peaceful around and I am sitting in the dim light 

I am closing my eyes as the sound of the beautiful music reaches my ears gently

I do not think anything

I can not think anything, my mind is totally empty, to accept the music

Nessun dorma from Pucini's Turandot

Luciano Pavarotti although Lanza and Domingo and Corelli are also favourite

life can be enjoyed with simple things


----------



## DiesIraeCX

AClockworkOrange said:


> I can't say that I have, but I have heard his 1953 recording with the Philharmonia.
> 
> I have hear some of a recording from his final cycle on CD but I don't know the dates - it could be '70's or '80's? The glossy slick sound and feel didn't really 'click' for me.
> 
> I have had mixed experience with HVK and LVB but the Philharmonia recordings impressed me enough to review my thoughts HVK.
> 
> Would you recommend investigating this recording?


I'd recommend going straight to Karajan's Berliner Philharmoniker 1963 Ninth, it's my favorite 9th. It's Fricsay after that for my 2nd favorite.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

satoru said:


> This Labor day weekend is a Bruckner weekend for me.
> 
> Gone through Karajan's No. 7, No. 8. Now listening to Abbado No. 9.
> 
> View attachment 50056
> 
> 
> After this, whole feast of symphonies by Tintner by Naxos are waiting for me. Symphonies No. 00 to 9.
> 
> I start to wonder about the so-called insecurity of Bruckner. How can a composer of these grand, sometime even brutal, beautiful music so insecure?


If you like Abbado's Bruckner 9/Wiener Philharmoniker, I suggest you try Abbado's Lucerne recording of the same symphony. It's wonderful!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

William Byrd and Thomas Tallis - Sacred Choral Music - The Cardinall's Musick - Andrew Carwood









I enjoyed yesterday's serving of Tudor church music so much that I want another lot of it this evening, this time from one of my favourite ensembles. Even when recorded in less than ideal premises, The Cardinall's Musick almost always make the music soar high up and give the semblance that they are filling every nook and cranny of the largest, most complex cathedral ... or the much smaller confines that exist between my headphones and my ears


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I can't say that I have, but I have heard his 1953 recording with the Philharmonia.
> 
> I have hear some of a recording from his final cycle on CD but I don't know the dates - it could be '70's or '80's? The glossy slick sound and feel didn't really 'click' for me.
> 
> I have had mixed experience with HVK and LVB but the Philharmonia recordings impressed me enough to review my thoughts HVK.
> 
> Would you recommend investigating this recording?


These 2 9ths beat Karajan's imho.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I had to tell you
> 
> a warm night tonight
> 
> there is a fresh sea breeze coming in the veranda
> 
> so peaceful around and I am sitting in the dim light
> 
> I am closing my eyes as the sound of the beautiful music reaches my ears gently
> 
> I do not think anything
> 
> I can not think anything, my mind is totally empty, to accept the music
> 
> Nessun dorma from Pucini's Turandot
> 
> Luciano Pavarotti although Lanza and Domingo and Corelli are also favourite
> 
> life can be enjoyed with simple things


Another magical clara s post. These posts relax me more than a valium ever could.


----------



## PetrB

William Schuman ~ _Song of Orpheus_, his very fine and imo too often unknown or overlooked concertante work for 'Cello and Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> William Schuman ~ _Song of Orpheus_, his very fine and imo too often unknown or overlooked concertante work for 'Cello and Orchestra.


A fine piece. This was on the flip side of the premiere (I think) LP recording of Barber's Piano Concerto, Rose on the big fiddle.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sargent with Rostropovich & co in Prokofiev and Myaskovsky; Dedyukhin and Rostropovich in Rachmaninov.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I've been getting into Renaissance music. It's very refreshing to the soul. But more than being just meditative music... it has a lot of richness, color, and subtlety. Probably because it's modal rather than restrictive to the tonal chord progressions? Whatever the technical reason, it gives a feeling of so much expressive freedom.

Ockeghem requiem aeternam

Palestrina missa papae marcelli

Palestrina canticum canticorum


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> A fine piece. This was on the flip side of the premiere (I think) LP recording of Barber's Piano Concerto, Rose on the big fiddle.


Sigh... in a flash taking me back to my teens (thanks -- and not, lol.) I was of course more than enamored with the mighty Barber piano concerto, then being far more piano-centric than I am now, and _much_ more prone to the overtly dramatic  [This recording of the Barber Concerto remains _the_ go-to recording, btw, and that includes a later recording with John Browning.] (_I heard Browning perform this with the Chicago Symphony, ca. 1966._)

The Schuman is in its near entirety _not so overt, i.e. it is quietly dramatic and far more 'interior,'_ and it is, decades later with another hearing again just now, a very fine piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Another magical clara s post. These posts relax me more than a valium ever could.


But don't get complacent. Remember...


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Another magical clara s post. These posts relax me more than a valium ever could.


... and with no nasty after-effects, either!


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> But don't get complacent. Remember...


as is with the bottled water craze, and one of the first to capitalize on it...







_That is Naive, backwards!_


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> For LvB's Triple, I like Mutter/Ma/Zeltser/BPO/HvK (DG rec.1979). I must add, and maybe infuriate some, that I found the much-touted Richter/Rostropovich/Oistrakh/BPO/HvK (EMI, rec.1969) disappointing.:tiphat:


Recalling the DGG Beethoven triple, with Paul Badura-Skoda / Franzjosef Maier / Anner Bylsma / Collegium Aureum (the "B" side is the Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major, Op. 58.) on period instruments, which pretty much knocked my socks off....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I can't say that I have, but I have heard his 1953 recording with the Philharmonia.
> 
> I have hear some of a recording from his final cycle on CD but I don't know the dates - it could be '70's or '80's? The glossy slick sound and feel didn't really 'click' for me.
> 
> I have had mixed experience with HVK and LVB but the Philharmonia recordings impressed me enough to review my thoughts HVK.
> 
> Would you recommend investigating this recording?


The '77 DG Karajan/BPO Beethoven's Ninth?-- with my whole heart and soul.

It's certainly my overall Best-In-Show favorite. And the choice of singers?-- magnificent. _;D_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'd recommend going straight to Karajan's Berliner Philharmoniker 1963 Ninth, it's my favorite 9th. It's Fricsay after that for my 2nd favorite.


Thanks for recommendation DiesIraeVIX. I will have a look for this on YouTube tomorrow night after work, along with Marschallin Blair's recommendation.

I had to look twice at the cover, it is so similar to Fricsay's.


----------



## PetrB

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No.8*
> Gerog Solti & The Chicago Symphony Orchestra et al.
> 
> Something I have not heard for a while, I think this may be my favourite recording of the piece. The cast of soloists is truly special. This may be one of the few cases where Tennstedt has been surpassed in Mahler (well for me anyhow).
> 
> I have had mixed feelings for Part 1 in the past, but I have enjoyed it today. The only change I can think of is that I have listened to and enjoyed a wider range if Choral music. In any event, I have a greater appreciation for Part 1.
> 
> Part 2 is something I still absolutely adore, truly beautiful.
> 
> One thing that occurs to me (thinking of the choral works I have enjoyed courtesy of Maestro Klemperer) listening to this and looking at the Mahler section on my shelves is that it would have been interesting to hear what Maestro Klemperer may have produced had he performed/recorded the piece - ideally with the Philharmonia. One can dream.


*HOLD ON TO YOUR HAT AND FASTEN YOUR SEAT BELT*:
Mahler: Symphony, No. 8
Giuseppe Sinopoli, Philharmonia Orchestra, Angela Maria Blasi and Waltraud Meier, _o.a._ (1993) -- pretty incredible


----------



## PetrB

SimonNZ said:


> Stravinsky's Pulcinella - Robert Craft, cond.


I would think you'd be wanting the Composer conducting the complete _Pulcinella_ on Columbia... Haven't heard this, but Craft seems to me to take a lot of the Stravinsky a bit too fast, and his balance of the harmony is often out of kilter compared to those Stravinsky / Columbia takes.

Ditto, Re: the complete _Le baiser de la fée._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> These 2 9ths beat Karajan's imho.


Thank you for these recommendations Itullian. I will look into both of these recommendations too.

If I may make an understatement, I rather like Beethoven's Ninth. Four new versions to investigate. My listening is sorted out for tomorrow night 

One can never have too much Beethoven, especially the Ninth.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> The '77 DG Karajan/BPO Beethoven's Ninth?-- with my whole heart and soul.
> 
> It's certainly my overall Best-In-Show favorite. And the choice of singers?-- magnificent. _;D_


I posted earlier before spotting your response .

Thank you for the recommendation, I will definitely be investigating this tomorrow night. After a 13 hour shift, a listening session of Beethoven's Ninth will be most welcome :angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thank you for these recommendations Itullian. I will look into both of these recommendations too.
> 
> If I may make an understatement, I rather like Beethoven's Ninth. Four new versions to investigate. My listening is sorted out for tomorrow night
> 
> One can never have too much Beethoven, especially the Ninth.


The Solti has some horsepower to it for sure in the last movement. . . ._ but still_. . . . . . . ._ not_. . . . . . . . . . . . '_quite_'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . the class or even the caliber as the Karajan.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Solti has some horsepower to it for sure in the last movement. . . ._ but still_. . . . . . . ._ not_. . . . . . . . . . . . '_quite_'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . the class or even the caliber as the Karajan.


Yes it does, very quite.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 106 "God's Own Time Is The Very Best Of Times" (Actus Tragicus)

For funeral service - Mühlhausen, 1707

Felix Prohaska, cond. (1954)

and

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond. (1977)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> 
> The Solti has some horsepower to it for sure in the last movement. . . . but still. . . . . . . . not. . . . . . . . . . . . 'quite'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . the class or even the caliber as the Karajan.





> _Itullian: Yes it does, very quite._


How very contrarian of you.

I salute your moxie if not your taste.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> How very contrarian of you.
> 
> I salute your moxie if not your taste.


Ditto .............


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I know of none. All the "big bands' I've heard have been reduced to chamber size.
> 
> "Full size" S&D might've been up Stokowski's alley, but he didn't AFAIK.:tiphat:


I guess I'm stuck with Historical Impotent Performances...


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50051
> 
> 
> A nicely varied programme (Mozart, Gluck and Handel) from the divine Mr Daniels, singing with his customary beautiful tone, impeccable legato and attention to words.


Yeah, yeah, tone, legato, words, all that musical stuff... I _know_ it's what we're all about here. But...

A smile like that should be illegal.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Ditto .............


<Clink.>

Cheers to vivid self-expression and to contrarian views. Long live the _salon_ at Talk Classical.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing with close, detailed, but a little dry sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Kontrapunctus said:


> Are there any complete sets of the "Sturm un Drang" Symphonies played on modern instruments and by full-sized orchestras? I'm not having much luck finding any. (I suppose that could be the answer to my question...)


They'll all be in the Antal Dorati set, and this box should give a good representation of the S&D period:


----------



## Itullian

Woodduck said:


> Yeah, yeah, tone, legato, words, all that musical stuff... I _know_ it's what we're all about here. But...
> 
> A smile like that should be illegal.


OK by me. :lol:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Woodduck said:


> Yeah, yeah, tone, legato, words, all that musical stuff... I _know_ it's what we're all about here. But...
> 
> *A smile like that should be illegal.*


:lol: :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
String Quartet no. 10 op. 74 in E flat
String Quartet no. 11 op. 95 in F minor*
Tokyo String Quartet [HM, 2009]


----------



## bejart

Wenzel Kallick (?-1767): Clarinet Concerto in B Flat

Petr Chrmocak conducting the Czech Chamber Orchestra -- Igor Fantisak, clarinet


----------



## PetrB

Woodduck said:


> Yeah, yeah, tone, legato, words, all that musical stuff... I _know_ it's what we're all about here. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smile like that should be illegal.


I believe it is... in the U.S. of A, in some states, anyway


----------



## Weston

*Kalevi Aho: Symphony No. 3 (Sinfonia Concertante), for violin and orchestra*
Osmo Vänskä / Lahti Symphony Orchestra / Jaakko Kuusisto, violin









If I were to rate this symphony, prominently featuring fantastic solo violin but not in a concerto context, it would be about 17 out of five stars. Whew! Just what I needed tonight.

Okay, it's a bit rock-n-roll in its flashy pyrotechnics, especially movement 2. I can almost picture a great light show to go with it, so all this raving may be from my vestigial inner adolescent, but in case there is something more substantial to this work, I urge everyone to give it a try wherever you can find it to stream.

I'm going to turn around and listen a second time, and I _never_ do that.

(On a side note, I do wish record companies would consult me on their cover design choices. What were they thinking here? No matter, the music makes up for it.)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Earlier today... before any of my studio mates came it... I spent a pleasant hour or two listening to the inimitable Fritz Wunderlich sing operetta arias while drawing. My drawing efforts were less than successful... but I enjoyed my time with Dvorak... listening to symphonies 6-9.










Right now I'm listening to this disc that just arrived in the mail. Surprisingly, as much of a fan of Haydn as I am, this is the first time I have actually heard these lovely works... beautifully performed, I must say.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> But don't get complacent. Remember...


Thanks! I already knew that Serutan is Natures spelled backwards. I will add this latest revelation to my collection.

By the way, remember back in the day when our mothers looked a lot like that?

Neither do I!


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> They'll all be in the Antal Dorati set, and this box should give a good representation of the S&D period:


Thanks...I figured he recorded them!


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> I'm going to turn around and listen a second time, and I _never_ do that.


The encore listen was just as enjoyable as the first. This more than satisfies my listening needs for the evening.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Eugenia Zukermann, flute


----------



## KenOC

Kalinnikov, Symphony No. 1. Jarvi and the Royal Scots. A great and tuneful symphony that doesn't seem to show up often! On the radio right now.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Feminae Vox: The Codex Las Huelgas" - Capella de Ministrers, Carles Magraner


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart Symphony 40 - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*

- The symphony that introduced me to classical music, it will always be among my favorites.

From Wikipedia: _"... the most common perception today is that the symphony is tragic in tone and intensely emotional; for example, Charles Rosen (in The Classical Style) has called the symphony "a work of passion, violence, and grief."_

I agree with that, for me it also evokes "panic", especially in the final movement.

I'm listening to the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra right now but it was this specific video that introduced me to the 40th symphony.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I thought you were speaking of Eine Kleine Nachtmusik  I always found it to be extremely mellow


----------



## Posie

Performer(s): the Sixteen


----------



## DiesIraeCX

brotagonist said:


> ^ I thought you were speaking of Eine Kleine Nachtmusik  I always found it to be extremely mellow


Haha, yeah, I think I'm going to take down that photo. It's a bit misleading! It has three of Mozart's works on it. _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Symphony 40, Piano Concerto 21_.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to listen to a second version of Glière's Symphony 3 "Ilya Muromets" (Downes/BBC Phil). I like this version and the video is good, as it has the story to the symphony, so one has a feeling for the programmatic basis for the work, something I lapsed on as I listened this morning.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dvorak's Piano Quintet Op.81 and String Quintet Op.77 - Gaudier Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some Mozart on this Sunday morning.


----------



## KenOC

Colin McPhee, Tabuh-Tabuhan. Slatkin with th BBC Symphony Orchestra. A nice alternative to the grand old MLP recording with Howard Hanson and the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra.


----------



## SimonNZ

Webern - Passacaglia Op.1
Berg - Three Pieces from Lyric Suite
Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra Op.6
Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra Op.31

Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Evgeny Kissin blows Pictures at an Exhibition right through the ceiling! Be warned.


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's Largo for Cello and Orchestra - Arto Noras, cello, Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## mirepoix

Sunday morning and I've been out to buy milk, grapes and oranges while my lovely girl prepared breakfast. Now we're having coffee in the company of 'From Dusk Till Dawn' courtesy of Arnold Bax. It's rather _twee_, but so is the moment and that's just fine by me.









Bryden Thomson, the London Philharmonic Orchestra, and an overexposed photo.


----------



## Art Rock

Still stuck on this:








It is growing on me though. Finally.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71 - Overture; The Decoration of the Christmas Tree; March; The Battle; The Forest of Fir Trees in Winter; Waltz of the Snowflakes (John Lanchbery; Philharmonia Orchestra).









Time to get ready for winter folks .


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's Miroirs - Elena Rozanova, piano


----------



## Bas

Yesterday:

Giuseppe Verdi - Don Carlo
By Placido Domingo, Montserrat Caballé, Shirley Verret, Sherill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi, Giovanni Foianni, e.a. Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Convent Garden, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI


----------



## Pugg

​The ever gracious Pilar Lorengar .


----------



## Weston

*Manfredini: Concerti Grossi, Op. 3, Nos 1 to 5*
Jaroslav Krcek / Capella Istropolitana









Never have the various national flavors been more distinct than during the baroque era. These are so Italian with their bright leaps of cheerfully wide intervals. I only listened to the first 5 in this set. I didn't want to diminish the feeling.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Viola Sonata in D Major, Op.12, Op.4

Sandor Papp and Janos Fejervari, violas


----------



## Blancrocher

Jarvi & co in Prokofiev's 6th symphony; Richter in Beethoven piano sonatas


----------



## Jeff W

Vaneyes said:


> I feel your pain, JW. Been there a number of times. Get well quick.:tiphat:


I am starting to feel better now. Thanks for the well wishing!

Time for this week's Symphonycast which is yet another concert from this year's BBC Proms.

STRAVINSKY: Scherzo fantastique, Op. 3

RACHMANINOV: The Bells

STRAVINSKY: Concerto for Violin, in D

TCHAIKOVSKY: Overture '1812', Op 49

BBC Symphony Orchestra
BBC Symphony Chorus
Edward Gardner - Conductor
Baiba Skride - Violin
Luba Orgonasova - Soprano
Stuart Skelton - Tenor
Mikhail Petrenko - Baritone

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/08/25/


----------



## omega

*Georg Friedrich Händel*, _Oboe Concerti n°1-3_
David Reichenberg (Oboe) | The English Concert | Trevor Pinnock








*Jean-Philippe Rameau*, _Les Indes Galantes_
Late Frans Brüggen conducting the Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------



## Weston

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 11 in F major, K. 413*
Matyas Antal / Concentus Hungaricus / Jenö Jandó, piano









A beautiful work to accompany my morning coffee. Movement 2 is one of those amazing slow movements that seem to suspend time.

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 16 in D major, K. 451*
Claudio Abbado / Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Rudolf Serkin, piano









Of course it is a mistake for me to assume Mozart is always going to be lightweight and suitable for the morning. This concerto gets serious at times and nicely wanders almost into Beethoven territory. However as it is mid-morning I was ready for it.


----------



## Janspe

Last Sunday I decided that it's time to finally get to know Mahler's music, starting with the first symphony. So this week I've listened to seven different recordings of it, culminating today with Gergiev's take with the LSO - mind you, it was not a deliberate decision to leave that one last, I just went through random recordings.

I must say that I'm very impressed! I especially love the first and third movements. The mysterious opening of the symphony is just marvelous, and the third movement has a nice touch of variety to it.

I wish I was able to describe my impressions better, but words escape me - I'm really looking forward to continuing this project with the second symphony. And based on what I've read on this forum, I've got a lot of musical discoveries waiting for me...


----------



## Blancrocher

A first listen to Abbey Simon playing Chopin, from a Chopin "big box" I just downloaded off Amazon for a dollar.

http://www.amazon.com/Moravec-Johan...TF8&qid=1409496010&sr=8-7&keywords=chopin+box


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825): Sinfonie F Major
(probably by Joseph Martin Kraus 1756-1792)

Luigi Mangiocavallo conducting the Academia Montis Regalis


----------



## Vasks

_frazzled by so much Francesco_


----------



## Oskaar

*American Violin Concertos*

Ittai Shapira (violin)









Barber, S:	
Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling

Menotti:	
Violin Concerto
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling

Wiprud:	
Violin Concerto 'Katrina'
world premiere recording
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Neil Thomson




















Gian Carlo Menotti-----Theodore Wiprud-----Samuel Barber​*
"Shapira's rich tonal variety is amply displayed ina ll three works, everything well recorded. Even though the pace in Barber's slow movement is set by his favourite instrument, the oboe, Shapira takes admirable command in this vintage Barber - and the finale is stunning."*
*grammophone*

*"this is a strong, solid performance [of the Barber] by Shapira, electric indeed in the finale...a nigh-on irresistible way to experience the thaumaturgy of violin-with-orchestra."*
*musicweb*

*"The style [of the Wiprud] is eclectic - nods to Adams, Ligeti and (obviously) New Orleans jazz - and the piece is pictorially vivid...Shapira's playing is electrifying."*
*sunday times*


----------



## Jos

Nice 8 elpee boxset, the Beethoven-edition 1977 from DGG
I'm only playing the cello sonatas today.

Wilhelm Kempff and Pierre Fournier, recorded live in 1965

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge - Orchestral Works Vol 6

9 Orchestral songs* (1901 - 24)
Sarah Connolly (mezzo), Philip Langridge (tenor), Hickox, BBC NO of Wales
*
Berceuse* (1902, orch. 1928)
*Chant d'esperance* (1902)
*Serenade* (1903)
*The Pageant of London* (1911)
*Epilogue - 'A Royal Night of Variety'* (1934)
Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales 
[Chandos, 2005]

The final disc in the Hickox 'Bridge - Orchestral works' box. All but two songs and the 'serenade' are afforded their premiere recordings here. Bridge is no mean composer of songs, as it turns out, although he seems to have insisted otherwise to his patron Elisabeth Sprague Coolidge. The main interest here lies in his post - WW I songs which show the influence on his work of Debussy, Ravel and Scriabin, particularly two of the "Three Songs of Tagore, H 164", 'Day after day' and 'Speak to me my love'. Not earth-shattering music to be sure, but a very interesting and rewarding by-way.


----------



## Ingélou

*Henry Purcell (1659-1695) - Fantasias for viols* on YouTube - 



 (Les Voix humaines)

*I am listening to this because I'm reading Margaret Campbell's biography of Henry Purcell; she says, 'In Purcell's fantasias we find inversions and augmentations that are rarely found in the works of Lawes, Jenkins & Locke, who tend to use direct imitation & a technique in modulation & transmission that is entirely personal. Percy Grainger describes them perfectly: they "abound in discords, strange but lovely to the modern ear, that arise from the simultaneous sounding of major and minor forms of the same interval... These compositions may be regarded as standing supreme in their emotional intensity."*'

*Ooh-er - having listened for a while, I have to say I find the fantasias pretty but underwhelming. The discords just make them more dirge-like, imho. 
Um.... I prefer Lawes, Jenkins & Locke!*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Berg - Alban Berg Collection*

*Seven Early Songs*
Anne Sofie von Otter, Bengt Forsberg
*Schliebe mir die Augen beide
An Leukon
Schliebe mir die Augen beide* (later version)
Margaret Marshall, Geoffrey Parsons
*
Four songs for voice and piano, Op. 2*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Aribert Reimann

*Sonata for Piano, Op. 1*
Daniel Barenboim 
[DG, 2004]










*Beethoven
String Quartet #12 In E Flat, Op. 127
String Quartet #16 In F, Op. 135*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, 1968; remastered 1993]

I stand by this antique recording from the Italians - it is certainly one of the best I know of these great quartets.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D major*
Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1998]


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Madams Butterfly


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently I have just started watching and listening to Solti conducting Beethoven's Ninth Symphony with the London Philharmonic Orchestra at the BBC Proms 1986. An interesting introduction with a brief interview with Maestro Solti starts this performance.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor (Mstislav Rostropovich; Rudolf Serkin).


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D major*
> Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1998]


I'm very fond of this recording, especially the first movement. I like the cover art, too. I wish DG hadn't decided that the latter half of their Boulez/Mahler cycle should have pictures of the conductor, because I enjoyed the art they chose on earlier volumes.

Haydn: Symphony No. 64 in A major
SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## brotagonist

After a positive experience with John Adams' Doctor Atomic Symphony, I decided to give his Dharma at Big Sur (Silverman/BBC) a try. I got about 10 minutes into it and then I experienced a typical Adamsian reaction to skip forward 5 minutes. By part two, I was up to 10-minute skips, although I did hear part of the ending. My reaction: Meh. I just didn't have sufficent patience, today, I guess.

Oddly, and by sheer coincidence, my next choice was BA Zimmermann's Stille und Umkehr, from 1970 (Hans Zender/Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester des Hessischen Rundfunks). Why coincidence? Because the piece is rather minimalist  I like this composer a lot and this piece is marvellous. It has kind of a Feldmanian drone, with some rhythmic drum tapping and gestures of other instruments, giving it a nice mix of tone colours... very pleasing zu Ohr und Geist  (ear and spirit).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas, w. Brendel (rec.1979), Pletnev (rec.1988).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Due to having to run a slew of errands I can't get to the studio to paint today. Damn! I guess Wagner with Birgit Nilsson and Hans Hotter will have to suffice.










Let the fat lady sing!!! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Penderecki's Largo for Cello and Orchestra - Arto Noras, cello, Antoni Wit, cond.


Thanks for posting, Simon. That fell through the cracks, so I shall investigate. I have Noras' Penderecki Cello Concerti (Elatus).:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> I believe it (David Daniels smile) is (illegal)... in the U.S. of A, in some states, anyway


Texas, for sure.


----------



## hpowders

Santa Fe Music Festival, 1997
Felix Mendelssohn, Sextet in D Major
Johannes Brahms A Major Piano Quartet

Pleasant though minor Mendelssohn, contrasting with one of Brahms' greatest chamber works.

Excellent live performances.


----------



## bejart

Josef Puschmann (1738-1794): Viola Concerto in C Major

Andreas Sebastian Weiser conducting the Chamber Orchestra of the Czech Philharmonic -- Jan Peruska, viola


----------



## Bas

Inspired by user Weston:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concertos no. 14, no. 15, no. 18
By Malcolm Bilson [fortepiano], The English Baroque Soloists, John Elliot Gardiner [dir.], on Archiv


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I've got to hear that Kondrashin Shostakovich Fifth! _Merci._


Kondrashin's entire DSCH cycle is fantastic. Hear ALL of them if you can.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Johannes Ockeghem - Requiem - The Clerks' Group - Edward Wickham









This recording won a Gramaphone award in the late 1990s. As usual, The Clerks' Group give a skillful and committed performance of a very good piece of music and give the lie to the view that polyphony is 'relaxing' music. Here is music that throbs with energy, dynamism and excitement ... just so long as it isn't used as musical wallpaper


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The Solti wasn't bad. I'm not so much a fan of the male soloists but overall I enjoyed it. I am not familiar with Jesseye Norman - she is certainly powerful presence - someone I will investigate further.

At present, I still prefer Maestro Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic Orchestra by a wide margin. The Solti will need more time to process before I can make a fair comparison.

Currently, I am listening to a live recording by Karl Böhm from a performance in Japan in 1963:






I have also found a Bayreuth recording from Böhm:






This second recording I will listen to tomorrow because much as I love this piece, I can feel some fatigue setting in. Long day today. I listen to it tomorrow when I can give the recording due attention.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Karajan is seemingly hard to find on YouTube outside of the '50's Philharmonia recording I already own.

I'll keep looking tomorrow.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

AClockworkOrange said:


> Karajan is seemingly hard to find on YouTube outside of the '50's Philharmonia recording I already own.
> 
> I'll keep looking tomorrow.


Give Spotify a try! The Karajan 1963 9th is on there. 

The picture looks like this, it's a remaster from 1997, under the title "_Beethoven: The Symphonies (Vol. 1)_"

Also, here it is on YouTube: 













*Also, the 1977 Karajan 9th is on Spotfiy as well, the remastered version. The album art looks like this:*

As for why the album art is Karajan leaning on a jet, I have no answers to that. :lol:


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> *The Solti wasn't bad. I'm not so much a fan of the male soloists but overall I enjoyed it. I am not familiar with Jesseye Norman - she is certainly powerful presence - someone I will investigate further.*At present, I still prefer Maestro Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic Orchestra by a wide margin. The Solti will need more time to process before I can make a fair comparison.
> 
> Currently, I am listening to a live recording by Karl Böhm from a performance in Japan in 1963:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also found a Bayreuth recording from Böhm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This second recording I will listen to tomorrow because much as I love this piece, I can feel some fatigue setting in. Long day today. I listen to it tomorrow when I can give the recording due attention.


Wrong Solti. Its his previous analog recording that is the good one.


----------



## JACE

Art Rock said:


> Still stuck on this:
> View attachment 50082
> 
> 
> It is growing on me though. Finally.


This is my favorite version of Brahms' Double Concerto:










Francescatti and Fournier are the soloists.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Give Spotify a try! The 1963 9th is on there.
> 
> The picture looks like this, it's a remaster from 1997, under the title "_Beethoven: The Symphonies (Vol. 1)_"


Thanks for the suggestion DiesIraeVIX.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Wrong Solti. Its his previous analog recording that is the good one.


Two left turns don't necessarily make a right.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Two left turns don't necessarily make a right.


in this case it does.
big difference.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> Wrong Solti. Its his previous analog recording that is the good one.


I knew it would be a different recording being from the '86 proms but I thought it was worth the time.

I'll take another look on YouTube tomorrow and see if I can find the recording you mention.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bernstein: Candide* Jerry Hadley, Jude Anderson, Christa Ludwig, Adolph Green, Nicolai Gedda, Della Jones, Kurt Olmann and the London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Leonard Bernstein on DG








This operetta (especially in this recording) is great fun. The music is varied and lively (for the most part) but I suppose it lacks emotional heart. Mind you emotional heart is just the thing you don't really want in this Voltaire based satire.


----------



## omega

*Rachmaninov*, _Symphony n°2_
St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra | Mariss Jansons


----------



## bejart

Jan Kritel Krumpholtz (1747-1790): Harp Concerto in E Flat, Op.4, No.1

Jiri Belohlavek directing the Prague Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra -- Jana Bouskova, harp


----------



## cwarchc

.......................


----------



## millionrainbows

Noel Lee, pianist extraordinaire, composer.


----------



## brotagonist

I got sidetracked by more Bernd Alois Zimmermann, more than I care to list  I am presently listening to:

Présence, ballet blanc in fünf Szenen (1961)
Sashko Gawriloff, violin; Siegfried Palm, cello; Aloys Kontarsky, pianoforte

I am really enjoying this! But I have been on the box far too long today.


----------



## JACE

NP:








Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 4 "Inextinguishable" and 5 / Ole Schmidt, LSO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> in this case it does.
> big difference.


_Non lorsque vous quittez la rue Karajan._


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Cosmos

My walk became longer than I expected. I listened to Mozart's first violin concerto in Bb










then, Haydn's Organ Concerto in C, Hob. XVIII/5


----------



## Headphone Hermit

DiesIraeVIX said:


> As for why the album art is Karajan leaning on a jet, I have no answers to that. :lol:


All part of the image - he was leaning on a blonde young enough to be his granddaughter in yesterday's post .... today he's one of the jet set. Occasionally, he is pictured waving a wand at an orchestra - just as well that he actually DID know what to do on the podium and that the quality of what he did allows (some of) his idiosyncracies to be overlooked


----------



## brotagonist

^ Haydn Organ Concertos. I like how that sounds... öh, I like what I think it might sound like


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 4 "Inextinguishable" and 5 / Ole Schmidt, LSO


Awesome Four and Five. The only Fifth I like better is the Bernstein; but of course, the sound is grossly inferior. Thumbs-up.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> All part of the image - he was leaning on a blonde young enough to be his granddaughter in yesterday's post .... today he's one of the jet set. Occasionally, he is pictured waving a wand at an orchestra - just as well that he actually DID know what to do on the podium and that the quality of what he did allows (some of) his idiosyncracies to be overlooked


Genius is its own excuse.


----------



## Haydn man

This was my other second hand purchase this week and another bargain!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> This is my favorite version of Brahms' Double Concerto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francescatti and Fournier are the soloists.


Yes. I remember reading about this one when I was a kid. Supposedly one of the best!


----------



## Guest

78 minutes of sublime music, beautifully played and recorded. (Mine is on disc, not ripped...)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> Genius is its own excuse.


We're each allowed our own position here, I presume?

Flawed genius allows (*some of*) his idisyncracies to be *overlooked* :devil:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> We're each allowed our own position here, I presume?
> 
> Flawed genius allows (*some of*) his idisyncracies to be *overlooked* :devil:


_Absolutely._

No allowances for tacky.

-- Not even on Karajan cd covers.


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> As for why the album art is Karajan leaning on a jet, I have no answers to that. :lol:


Covering the name of an old gf?

Mahvellous remastering on that CD, BTW. Highly recommended.:tiphat:


----------



## Jos

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Give Spotify a try! The Karajan 1963 9th is on there.
> 
> The picture looks like this, it's a remaster from 1997, under the title "_Beethoven: The Symphonies (Vol. 1)_"
> 
> Also, here it is on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, the 1977 Karajan 9th is on Spotfiy as well, the remastered version. The album art looks like this:*
> 
> As for why the album art is Karajan leaning on a jet, I have no answers to that. :lol:


Because he could actually fly the damn thing, and loved it.
Von Karajan was not only a great conductor but also a licensed pilot, seasailor, and had a signature Porsche 911, ready for the track.
A bit of an international jetset playboy.
I was in Berlin last week, and took an albumcover with me to have a Von Karajan haircut. The Kreuzberg barber did a great job.

Today his haircut, tomorrow the 911 

http://www.karajan.co.uk/flying.html

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Vaneyes said:


> Covering the name of an old gf?


 ... or a certain prominent emblem from the 1930s-1945???

OUCH!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jos said:


> Because he could actually fly the damn thing, and loved it.
> Von Karajan was not only a great conductor but also a licensed pilot, seasailor, and had a signature Porsche 911, ready for the track.
> A bit of an international jetset playboy.
> I was in Berlin last week, and took an albumcover with me to have a Von Karajan haircut. The Kreuzberg barber did a great job.
> 
> Today his haircut, tomorrow the 911
> 
> http://www.karajan.co.uk/flying.html
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Well, his co-pilot helped him with the take-off and landings. _;D_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Jos said:


> Because he could actually fly the damn thing, and loved it.
> Von Karajan was not only a great conductor but also a licensed pilot, seasailor, and had a signature Porsche 911, ready for the track.
> A bit of an international jetset playboy.
> I was in Berlin last week, and took an albumcover with me to have a Von Karajan haircut. The Kreuzberg barber did a great job.
> 
> Today his haircut, tomorrow the 911
> 
> http://www.karajan.co.uk/flying.html
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Oh wow, I had no idea about that. That's pretty impressive. It's pretty cool to know my favorite conductor could fly a jet!


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea about that. That's pretty impressive. It's good to know my favorite conductor could fly a jet!


Unless I'm mistaken, he _owned_ that jet...


----------



## ptr

*Leopold Stokowski* - The Maverick Conductor (EMI)







..








Listened to the remaining 6 discs of this set today (Click the right image to see content). What amazes me with Stokowski is that his music making makes me forget time in a way that few other conductors do! To me he's more Magic then Maverick!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Preludium for Jazz Ensemble, Concertino, Octet, Ragtime, Septet, Pastorale, Ebony Concerto*, Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Various Columbia Ensembles, *Benny Goodman, clarinet


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 107 "Why are you distressed"

For the 7th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1991)

and

Masaaki Suzuki, cond. (2002)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Il Barbiere di Seviglia, "Una voce poco fa"; La Cenerentola, "Nacqui all'affanno. . . Non piu mesta"; La Clemenza di Tito, "Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio"_

So _gemütlich _for convalescing from too much sun the day before; and on _such_ a gorgeous, summery three-day weekend to boot! Cheers everyone!


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to Barbirolli's M6 from this set:










*Mahler: The Complete Works: 150th Anniversary Edition*

Barbirolli's way with this music is magnificent!


----------



## LancsMan

*'I Wish It So' songs from the American musical by Bernstein, Blitzstein, Sondheim, Weill* Dawn Upshaw on Elektra Nonsuch








Sorry for lowering the tone here - not really classical - but classic nonetheless. Enjoyable performances by Dawn Upshaw - who seems quite at home in this repertoire. If only musicals written today had music of this quality!


----------



## LarryShone

Will be listening to this shortly. 
Lest we forget. ..


----------



## Itullian

Headphone Hermit said:


> All part of the image - he was leaning on a blonde young enough to be his granddaughter in yesterday's post .... today he's one of the jet set. Occasionally, he is pictured waving a wand at an orchestra - just as well that he actually DID know what to do on the podium and that the quality of what he did allows* (some of) his idiosyncracies *to be overlooked


What idiosyncracies?


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Non lorsque vous quittez la rue Karajan._
> 
> View attachment 50126


Do you have any Grey Poupon? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> William Schuman ~ _Song of Orpheus_, his very fine and imo too often unknown or overlooked concertante work for 'Cello and Orchestra.


This is a major Schuman work; no doubt about it. A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Itullian said:


> What idiosyncracies?


I thought it was well-known that he was a very controversial character ... a useful starting point might be his obituary eg http://www.nytimes.com/1989/07/17/o...perfectionist-was-81.html?src=pm&pagewanted=2


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Do you have any Grey Poupon? :lol:











Not to refuse would be to court dishonor.

With or <ahem!> _without _a Solti cup of tea.


----------



## SimonNZ

Cannabich Flute Quintets - Camerata Koln


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50135
> 
> 
> Not to refuse would be to court dishonor.
> 
> With or <ahem!> _without _a Solti cup of tea.


I can never figure out these somewhat cryptic posts. 
oh well............










Listening and admiring my new box set.

Monumental, rugged, clear, spiritual, all the things Beethoven should be,

Its so nice to see this iconic conductor get the classy treatment he so deserves.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Tchaikovsky's beautiful songs beautifully sung.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Itullian said:


> Monumental, rugged, clear, spiritual, all the things Beethoven should be,
> 
> Its so nice to see this iconic conductor get the classy treatment he so deserves.


Does that box-set have the 9th symphony recording that has the 15-minute 2nd Mvt Scherzo? I couldn't get through it. It's like they took the slowest 2nd Mvt Scherzo ever recorded and then played it back in slow-mo. It kinda took the life out of the movement. For me at least, oh well...

Maybe I should give his other 8 Beethoven symphonies a chance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> I thought it was well-known that he was a very controversial character ... a useful starting point might be his obituary eg http://www.nytimes.com/1989/07/17/o...perfectionist-was-81.html?src=pm&pagewanted=2


So what's controversial about _him_?-- that the National Socialist _state _required _any _professional person of stature to have their Nazi party membership card in order to work?

Is Karajan to be faulted or the state?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And worst yet... one of your favorite singers... Elisabeth... was the favorite of ol' Adolf as was Richard Jr.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Does that box-set have the 9th symphony recording that has the 15-minute 2nd Mvt Scherzo? I couldn't get through it. It's like they took the slowest 2nd Mvt Scherzo ever recorded and then played it back in slow-mo. It kinda takes the life out of the movement. Oh well...
> 
> Maybe I should give his other 8 Beethoven symphonies a chance.


"Kind of"?-- you're an incurable optimist. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> StlukesguildOhio: And worst yet... one of your favorite singers... Elisabeth... was the favorite of ol' Adolf as was Richard Jr.


Guilt-by-association fallacy.

Hitler also liked Karl May cowboy-and-Indian stories, so should I hold that against Karl May as well?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Kind of"?-- you're an incurable optimist. _;D_


Haha, you're right, of course! I was trying to be polite! I'm a diplomat, you see.


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Does that box-set have the 9th symphony recording that has the 15-minute 2nd Mvt Scherzo? I couldn't get through it.


The Klemperer stereo I have has the second movement at 15:38, a half-minute longer than the 3rd movement Adagio! Sadly, this is not rare in recorded 9ths.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> 
> "Kind of"?-- you're an incurable optimist. ;D





> _DiesIraeVIX: Haha, you're right, of course! I was trying to be polite! I'm a diplomat, you see. _


Ah yes: 'diplomatic finesse'; never one of my strong points._ ;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Maybe I should give his other 8 Beethoven symphonies a chance.


Klemperer's would be my desert island "Eroica", fwiw.


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Does that box-set have the 9th symphony recording that has the 15-minute 2nd Mvt Scherzo? *I couldn't get through it. It's like they took the slowest 2nd Mvt Scherzo ever recorded and then played it back in slow-mo. It kinda took the life out of the movement. For me at least, oh well...
> 
> Maybe I should give his other 8 Beethoven symphonies a chance.


Yes it does. Indulge in the greatness.
No short attention spans allowed.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Itullian said:


> Yes it does. Indulge in the greatness.
> No short attention spans allowed.


Nothing to do with attention spans. Mainly, I just don't like that the momentum and pulse of one of the most youthful, hectic, and lively movements ever made is removed almost completely. I can't get past it, just my personal opinion. Nothing more... Also, it's my personal opinion only for that _single movement_. In general , I enjoy Klemperer recordings.


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Nothing to do with attention spans, mind you. Mainly, I just don't like that the *momentum *and *pulse *of one of the most youthful, hectic, and lively movements ever made is removed almost completely. I can't get past it, just my personal opinion. Nothing more.


I agree it's slow.
To each his own. I love the breadth and grandeur of it. Speed and hectic I can hear in many other recordings.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Guilt-by-association fallacy.

Hitler also liked Karl May cowboy-and-Indian stories, so should I hold that against Karl May as well?

And Stalin reportedly liked The Three Stooges.










Add to that the fact that Moe seems to have frequented Hitler's hair stylist and Curly looked like Mussolini... and well the facts seem to speak for themselves. :lol:


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.36 in C Major, KV 425

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Guilt-by-association fallacy.
> 
> Hitler also liked Karl May cowboy-and-Indian stories, so should I hold that against Karl May as well?
> 
> And Stalin reportedly liked The Three Stooges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact that Moe seems to have frequented Hitler's hair stylist and Curly looked like Mussolini... and well the facts seem to speak for themselves. :lol:


Socialism truly was the wave of the future. Look at the world we live in.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart String Quartets - Kocian Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter in Prokofiev's 7th; Jarvi & co. in Martinu's 3rd.


----------



## Guest

Very intense performances and excellent sound--too bad it's not SACD like most Praga recordings.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Flute Concerto No.3 in D Minor, Op.42

Hans Stadlmair conducting the Munich Chamber Orchestra -- Andras Adorjan, flute


----------



## SimonNZ

coincidentally:










Franz Danzi Wind Quintets - Michael Thompson Wind Quintet


----------



## Bruce

Today for me it was:

Henze - Symphony No. 3 (the recent Wergo recording by Janowski - I prefer it to Henze's own DG version of a few years ago).

Marthinsen - Concerto for 3 trombones - remarkably likeable piece. I expected lots of slides and virtuosic writing. I'm sure there are plenty of difficulties in it, but one doesn't particularly notice the virtuosity--the music itself takes front stage. Firmly grounded in tonality, but thoroughly modern in style. I would like to hear more of Marthinsen's music. 

Beethoven - 3rd symphony recorded by Liebowitz

And just as an encore, Elgar's First Pomp and Circumstance March in D minor. Sure, it's bombastic, but it's a cheerful and noble bombast. Makes me want to graduate.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven's Late String Quartets - Quartetto Italiano*

- String Quartet No. 14 just might be my favorite thing right now, not sure I've heard anything more beautiful.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1890 Version, Haas edition)
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Beethoven's Late String Quartets - Quartetto Italiano*
> 
> - String Quartet No. 14 just might be my favorite thing right now, not sure I've heard anything more beautiful.


And probably not more beautifully played, either.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dvorak Piano Quartets - Mozart Piano Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

I'm starting to get Debussy on the brain. I started to listen to The Martyrdom of Saint Sebastian, but I had to abandon that for tonight.

I have settled on Alypius's suggestion of Dukas' Piano Sonata, in the (live) interpretation of Hamelin. I have never heard the piece before.

As I'm starting the fourth movement, I have to say, "what incredible piano playing." The sheet music is on the video and I have partly followed along (yes, I can sort of do it, but I easily get lost, and I don't really know how high or low the notes sound). I cannot believe the complexity. How a person can manage to separately time the fingers of each hand _to that_ (to anything, actually), is beyond comprehension 

Silly thought, but I'm trying to understand concepts I've been reading about in Copland's discussion of monophonic, homophonic and polyphonic... The left hand is not just adding harmony here, is it? It seems far too complex, so that makes this piece polyphonic?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Josquin L'homme Arme

Palestrina Missa Viri Galilaei

Stravinsky Canticum Sacrum and Abraham and Isaac

Abrahamsen Schnee -> this is really quite a discovery of a 21st century composer I haven't heard of until now. Very economical in its expression but very communicative... kind of like the Renaissance music I've been listening to!


----------



## SimonNZ

Lehar Piano Sonatas - Wolf Harden, piano


----------



## Pugg

​Youri Egorov playing Schumann.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Requiem in D minor, K. 626 (Sir Neville Marriner; McNair; Watkinson; Araiza; Lloyd; Heltay; Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chorus; Academy of St Martin in the Fields).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Elektra*
Karl Bohm & Staatskapelle Dresden, Inge Borkh, DFD et al.









This is my first listen to this recording, inspired by listening to Bohm's Beethoven Ninth.

While I am still not sure about his Beethoven - I will need more time to listen as I was perhaps a little tired yesterday and as such may not have given the attention it deserved, this recording of Elektra has seized my attention from the first bars.

A glorious rich recording with great casting - especially in Inge Borkh.


----------



## dgee

SeptimalTritone said:


> Josquin L'homme Arme
> 
> Palestrina Missa Viri Galilaei
> 
> Stravinsky Canticum Sacrum and Abraham and Isaac
> 
> Abrahamsen Schnee -> this is really quite a discovery of a 21st century composer I haven't heard of until now. Very economical in its expression but very communicative... kind of like the Renaissance music I've been listening to!


I'm quite fascinated by Schnee! You might enjoy this blog post about the piece I found a while back

http://musicofourepoch.wordpress.com/2012/05/25/discovering-recent-masterworks-abrahamsens-schnee/


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Three Dances - Gerard Bouwhuis and Cees van Zeeland, prepared pianos


----------



## ptr

*Pierre Boulez* - Le Domaine Musical 1956-1967 - Vol.1 & 2 (Accord/Universal)







..














..








4 + Four CDs, the right images show content. Volume one has a bonus CD featuring an Interview with Pierre Boulez by Claude Samuel, September 2005 (in French) and the first recording of "Le Marteau sans maitre" from 1956.

Very interesting documents!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Luigi Nono's Risonanze Erranti - Susanna Otto, contralto, Ensemble Experimental


----------



## dgee

Listening to Turangalila - first time for years. Pierre B was right - it IS brothel music. But it's a nice, welcoming, fun, comfy, space-age, nudging/winking brothel









And still, obviously, one of the great pieces of C20


----------



## ptr

dgee said:


> Listening to Turangalila - first time for years. Pierre B was right - it IS brothel music. But it's a nice, welcoming, fun, comfy, space-age, nudging/winking brothel


And Pierre is the "madam" of that brothel! (Love the "Turangalîla") 

/ptr


----------



## dgee

ptr said:


> And Pierre is the "madam" of that brothel! (Love the "Turangalîla")
> 
> /ptr


Certainly not!  And any analysis of aspects of Pierre's proclivities is probably beyond this forum!!! I think the best description I've seen for it is "an embarrassment of riches". Why not! And let's leave it there, as current listening is such an open forum for come-what-may enjoyeable listening


----------



## Art Rock

First in a series of five CD's with the complete symphonies of Danish composer Louis Glass.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gluck's "Orfeo ed Euridice," with Gardiner & co.


----------



## Jeff W

*A convalescent's hymn of thanksgiving*

The sinus infection is finally abating and my hearing is finally coming back to full force!









Beethoven's String Quartets No. 10 'Harp' and No. 15. The Alban Berg Quartett plays.


----------



## csacks

Still in Chailly´s series about Brahms´ symphonies. At this moment is the Third. To be honest, the first one was so strong that I had to listen to it 2 times. The first time, it shocked me a little. This 3rd is very good, and powerful, but not too much powerful as the first. Any way, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Vasks

_loads of Leos.._


----------



## bejart

Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1764): Flute Sonata in B Flat, Op.2, No.3

Musica ad Rhehum: Jed Wentz, flute -- Tis Marang, bassetto -- Marcelo Bussi, harpsichord


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> So what's controversial about _him_?-- that the National Socialist _state _required _any _professional person of stature to have their Nazi party membership card in order to work?
> 
> Is Karajan to be faulted or the state?


oh yes, poor Bertie .... such a pansy! All his life reveals how easily pushed around he was - he never could develop any strength to do what he wanted. Poor chap!


----------



## csacks

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 50156
> 
> 
> Gluck's "Orfeo ed Euridice," with Gardiner & co.


Ahh Gluck. How underrated and how innovative. 
Have you tried his Don Juan, conducted by the same JE Gardiner. The finale is an avant premiere of his next century


----------



## hpowders

Chopin, Piano Concerto #1
Artur Rubinstein
Bruno Walter
New York Philharmonic

A live performance from 1947 capturing a rare collaboration between Rubinstein and Walter.
A couple of technical slips aside, Rubinstein is very fine.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Boulez brings out details without being mechanical and brings out emotions without emotional excesses.


----------



## Pugg

​Bidu Sayao :Bachiana Brasilcira and others


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61

David Zinman conducting the Tonhalle Orchestra of Zurich -- Christian Tetzlaff, violin


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Stabat Mater - Stabat mater dolorosa (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Bonney; Von Magnus; Lippert; Miles; Arnold Schoenberg Chor; Concentus Musicus Wien).









An excellent work by Haydn, always a pleasure to return to.

String Quartet Op. 74 No. 1 in C Major (Kodály Quartet).

On Youtube: 




What a joyous performance - Haydn had some fun constructing this masterpiece.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to the Schumann piece:










Schumann: Piano Concerto; Grieg: Piano Concerto / Arrau, von Dohnanyi, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Wagner, Götterdämmerung, Immolation Scene
Kirsten Flagstad
Bruno Walter
New York Philharmonic

Flagstad demonstrates why she was the best Brünnhilde of her time.
A 22 minute ovation greeted her after this live performance from 1952.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> oh yes, poor Bertie .... such a pansy! All his life reveals how easily pushed around he was - he never could develop any strength to do what he wanted. Poor chap!


Karajan was giving concerts; like any musician in Germany at the time was-- and not making blood-and-soil speeches for the Evil Empire, like say, Martin Heidegger was.

So, 'yeah,' Karajan had every opportunistic chance to shill, and, <pause for dramatic effect> _not _following Heidegger's lead-- He just said 'no.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to the Schumann piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann: Piano Concerto; Grieg: Piano Concerto / Arrau, von Dohnanyi, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


I want to hear this star-studded performance with the Concertgebouw. . . and of course go to that enchanted forrest on the cd cover as well. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> And Pierre is the "madam" of that brothel! (Love the "Turangalîla")
> 
> /ptr


-- with a face and the taste only an orc could love.


----------



## senza sordino

I am back home and I have 50 pages of current listening to look through. I like to see what all of you are listening to. I'll look through quickly so if I miss anyone's listening I would normally "like" I apologize. Here is what I've been listening to my first morning home.

Mozart Symphonies #25, 28 & 29







Berlioz Harold in Italy







Brahms First Piano Concerto








while away I did see on the television, BBC, a performance from The Proms, Sibelius Fifth Symphony performed by the BBC Wales Symphony, and on the radio, a version of William Walton Henry V, with narrator. This was really interesting. But generally it's been five weeks of little music, I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A controversial recording of *Pelleas et Melisande*, many finding Karajan's handling of the orchestra too Wagnerian. I can't say I found it unduly so, though the orchestral playing is just gorgeous. However, for all its orchestral splendour, the orchestra never threatens to overwhelm the singers as it often does in Karajan's recordings of Verdi from this period; and what a great cast of singers it is, dominated as it is by Van Dam's superb Golaud. The lovers too are ideally portrayed by Von Stade and Stilwell.

An endlessly fascinating piece, the opera can take a variety of approaches, I feel, and I may on another occasion prefer something more atmospheric, like Ansermet's stereo recording, for instance. Today I found Karajan's version immersing, passionately involving and almost unbearably beautiful.


----------



## Bas

Antonio Vivaldi - Juditha Triumphans devicta Holofernes barbarie, RV 644
On Naïve


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50172
> 
> 
> A controversial recording of *Pelleas et Melisande*, many finding Karajan's handling of the orchestra too Wagnerian. I can't say I found it unduly so, though the orchestral playing is just gorgeous. However, for all its orchestral splendour, the orchestra never threatens to overwhelm the singers as it often does in Karajan's recordings of Verdi from this period; and what a great cast of singers it is, dominated as it is by Van Dam's superb Golaud. The lovers too are ideally portrayed by Von Stade and Stilwell.
> 
> An endlessly fascinating piece, the opera can take a variety of approaches, I feel, and I may on another occasion prefer something more atmospheric, like Ansermet's stereo recording, for instance. Today I found Karajan's version immersing, passionately involving and almost unbearably beautiful.


Von Stade is certainly _my ideal_ Melisande.

I love the '52 Ansermet as well-- and for completely different reasons. But the EMI Karajan is just an unbelievable feat of beauty with the right orchestral balances, orchestral response, reading, and principals.

Cheers.


----------



## julianoq

How I never listened to this record before? Amazing. Listened to it three times in a row today. Both the Images and Children's Corner performances are terrific.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^That is a great record, julianoq

*Olivier Messiaen

Catalogue d'Oiseaux, books 4-6*
Peter Hill [Regis, rec. 1988]

This is a fine performance and recording of this rather austere work. (Austere is fine with me; I like austerity, in music at any rate).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Piano Trios, w. BAT (rec.1971), Piano Sonatas, w. Richter (rec.1987).


----------



## Morimur

*Gustav Mahler - Symphonies No. 1-9 • Adagio (Gielen)*










_Mahler: Symphonies 1-9/Gielen
Review by: David Hurwitz

Artistic Quality: 10
Sound Quality: 10_

Michael Gielen's Mahler cycle is now complete, and as predicted it moves straight to the top of the list as the most idiomatic and consistent single set currently available. You probably could put together a slightly more magnetic cycle from Bernstein's two, but if you're looking for one box with practically no weaknesses, this is it. To recapitulate briefly: only two of these performances previously enjoyed wide currency-the Seventh, which is one of the great ones, and the Fourth, which is good but not great (it is, in fact, the weakest performance in the set). Everything else is wonderful, the two new performances (the Fifth and the Ninth) especially so. Gielen turns in a performance of the Fifth very similar (surprisingly) to Kubelik's. Without stinting on the emotional intensity of the first two movements, he keeps the music moving swiftly with no sentimental lingering at all. The scherzo swings merrily along, the Adagietto adopts a flowing tempo in keeping with current thought as to how it should be played, and the finale goes as if self-propelled.

The Ninth is even finer: a first movement of exceptional organic unity with impressive climaxes and exceptionally clear polyphonic lines; a second movement that generously observes Mahler's tempo indication to speed up the crazy waltz each time it returns (there is no finer version available); an aptly nasty Rondo: Burleske that puts on a striking burst of speed toward the finish; and a finale that flows purposefully forward before evaporating in the most ethereal of codas. If you've been collecting the other symphonies, you already know that Nos. 1, 2, 3, 6, and 8 rank with the very best available. They are all beautifully recorded and are played with uninhibited virtuosity by the SWR orchestra. Spread over 13 discs, and absent the often strange and silly (but equally well done) couplings by various contemporary composers, this isn't the most economically laid out set: it's just the best. Nothing more need be said. [6/29/2004]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 25 and 42*

With all this talk about Schoenberg v. Stravinsky and Mahler v. Bartok, for some reason, I'm listening to Haydn.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Boulez brings out details without being mechanical and brings out emotions without emotional excesses.
> 
> View attachment 50163


Yes, this is a wonderful recording! I've heard it a couple times on Spotify and while Karajan's recording made me like Bruckner's 8th, I must say that Boulez made me love Bruckner's 8th.


----------



## JACE

julianoq said:


> How I never listened to this record before? Amazing. Listened to it three times in a row today. Both the Images and Children's Corner performances are terrific.


That recording is one of my all-time favorites. Desert island music, for sure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Pachelbel's* birthday (1653).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> _Yes, this is a wonderful recording! I've heard it a couple times on Spotify and while Karajan's recording made me like Bruckner's 8th, I must say that Boulez made me love Bruckner's 8th._


_
Which_ Karajan: the EMI, the DG/Berlin, or the DG/Vienna?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Marschallin Blair said:


> _
> Which_ Karajan: the EMI, the DG/Berlin, or the DG/Vienna?


Oops, sorry about that. It's the DG/Vienna one. It's a beautiful recording, the Adagio is gorgeous but there's something about the clarity of Boulez's recording that I love. I think I have a favorite conductor for each of Bruckner's symphonies so far (well, the ones that I've heard so far at least). Wand for 4 (RCA, Berliner), Karajan for 7 (DG/Vienna), Boulez for 8, and Giulini for 9 (DG/Vienna). Gotta love variety.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oops, sorry about that. It's the DG/Vienna one. It's a beautiful recording, the Adagio is gorgeous but there's some about the clarity of Boulez's recording that I love. I think I have a favorite conductor for each of Bruckner's symphonies so far. Wand for 4 (RCA, Berliner), Karajan for 7 (DG/Vienna), Boulez for 8, and Giulini for 9 (DG/Vienna). Gotta love variety.


_Vive la différence_.

_Pour moi_: the DG Karajan/BPO for the _Romantic_, the DG Karajan/BPO for the _Eighth_, and the Furtwangler/BPO for the _Ninth_. . . the _Seventh's_ outside of my ken, as it doesn't resonate with me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, String Quartet movement in C minor, D 703; String Quartet in E-Flat Major, D 87 (Artis Quartett).









Masterful music and performance.


----------



## JACE

More concertos. This time, Slava is the soloist:










*Dvořák: Cello Concerto; Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 / Rostropovich, Carlo Maria Giulini, London PO*

I think I (marginally) prefer this recording of Dvořák's Cello Concerto to Rostropovich's more famous version with Karajan. Giulini's approach is perhaps a shade less dramatic than HvK's. But Giulini's gentle lyricism wins me over every time.

Of course, Rostropovich is impeccable in both!


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra*, Violin Concerto No. 2+
*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Kubelik
+Kyung-Wha Chung, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, cond. Rattle


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Vive la différence_.
> 
> _Pour moi_: the DG Karajan/BPO for the _Romantic_, the DG Karajan/BPO for the _Eighth_, and the Furtwangler/BPO for the _Ninth_. . . the _Seventh's_ outside of my ken, as it doesn't resonate with me.


[Jumping into your interesting conversation...]

I'm still finding my way through Bruckner, but here's where things stand for me today:

B4: Jochum, BPO (DG)
B6: Klemperer, Philharmonia (EMI)
B7: Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden (EMI)
B8: Furtwangler, BPO (Testament)
B9: Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)

Funny that the Seventh doesn't resonate with you, MB. It's probably my favorite. _Vive la différence_, indeed.


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> 4, 7, 8, and 9





Marschallin Blair said:


> _Pour moi_:the _Romantic_, the _Eighth_, and the _Ninth_. . . the _Seventh's_ outside of my ken, as it doesn't resonate with me.





JACE said:


> here's where things stand for me today:
> 
> B4, B6, B7, B8, B9
> 
> Funny that the Seventh doesn't resonate with you, MB. It's probably my favorite. _Vive la différence_, indeed.


All the while, I'm firmly fixated on the fugue-filled Fifth!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

The Pillars of Eternity - music from the Eton Choirbook - The Sixteen - Harry Christophers









*Richard Davy, William Cornysh, Walter Lambe, Robert Wylkynson* - various sacred music from the turn of the C15/C16. Whilst I wouldn't put this into the Premier League of 'classical' music (or even of polyphonic music) it is still a very enjoyable disc from an interesting 5-CD box set, sung with sophisticated committment by a very good ensemble. The cover shows some of the magnificent stained glass from the Metropolitan Cathedral in Liverpool - where they will be performing in a couple of week's time


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> All the while, I'm firmly fixated on the fugue-filled Fifth!


Quite frankly, I'm thoroughly intimidated by the sheer number of works that I've yet to hear from the "warhorse" composers alone! It's simultaneously scary and exciting! I feel richer for every new work that I hear.


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Quite frankly, I'm thoroughly intimidated by the sheer number of works that I've yet to hear from the "warhorse" composers alone! It's simultaneously scary and exciting! I feel richer for every new work that I hear.


'Tis a lifelong journey, for sure!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> 'Tis a lifelong journey, for sure!


Its an endless quest for a Grail that doesn't exist. . . . . . Divina aside. _;D
_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> Von Stade is certainly _my ideal_ Melisande.
> 
> I love the '52 Ansermet as well-- and for completely different reasons. But the EMI Karajan is just an unbelievable feat of beauty with the right orchestral balances, orchestral response, reading, and principals.
> 
> Cheers.


I have to put in a word for the other great EMI set - the Desormiere one from 1941 with Irene Joachim and Jacques Jansen in the lead roles .... I really like the 'frenchness' of this great French opera .... it just HAS to be gallic, surely?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have just started *Wagner's Das Rheinegold by Georg Solti & the Wiener Philharmoniker et al*.

I have had it a while but after being sidetracked by other works and versions I have finally started on the iconic Solti, having watched the documentary behind the recording. Behind the times may be an understatement :lol:

The sound quality is phenomenal and it quite frankly defies the decades with indecent ease. Stating the obvious perhaps but it is worth mentioning.

Wonderful casting - I am especially grateful for Flagstad's appearance.

Piping through my headphones, this is literally a gateway to another realm - immersive, powerful and beautiful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

There do not seem to be any other releases of it, so thanks to NAXOS, this:










TRACK SAMPLES


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> I have to put in a word for the other great EMI set - the Desormiere one from 1941 with Irene Joachim and Jacques Jansen in the lead roles .... I really like the 'frenchness' of this great French opera .... it just HAS to be gallic, surely?


I imagine its as Francophone and as smooth as they come, though I confess I haven't heard it. . .

"_Garcon_, 'Gallic' please-- _not_ 'garlic.'"


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> But don't get complacent. Remember...


I just saw this

well, clarify

which is "stressed" and which "dessert"?

"clara s" or the "valuum"?

I am also impressed by the volume of the gentlemen with the "likes"

tres gentil, monsieurs


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> I imagine its as Francophone and as smooth as they come, though I confess I haven't heard it. . .
> 
> "_Garcon_, 'Gallic' please-- _not_ 'garlic.'"


Mais oui, Cherie!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Mais oui, Cherie!


_Vous êtes une poupée._ _;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> I have to put in a word for the other great EMI set - the Desormiere one from 1941 with Irene Joachim and Jacques Jansen in the lead roles .... I really like the 'frenchness' of this great French opera .... it just HAS to be gallic, surely?


The Desormiere is justly famous, but sonically, of course, it cannot hope to compete with more modern recordings, and in a score in which the orchestral response is so important, I do miss stereo sound.

Personally I think Debussy's opera is such an incredible masterpiece that it can take a variety of approaches. Karajan's is one way of doing it, Desormiere's another. It's an endlessly fascinating score and I never tire of it.


----------



## bejart

Michel Corrette (1707-1795): Noel Symphony No.5 in A Minor

Vojtech Spurny conducting the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Belshazzar.*

Wow, I bought this about five years ago and haven't listened to it since. I guess I need to dust it off and hear it again.


----------



## clara s

for tonight

*Cello concerto in B minor of Antonin Dvorak*

A "supreme" concerto that requires a lot of technical ability

Lyrical, romantic, musical, dramatic, harmonious...

Rostropovich in cello, Vienna Phil. O., Seizi Ozawa

It is strange how senses can be alerted by a supreme sound

I can smell the scent of freedom, I can see the beauty of a lost horizon,

I can touch the dream, I can taste the saltiness of the sea of an early morning,

I can hear the fairy tale...


----------



## ptr

Last disc before going to bed:

*William Mathias* - Piano Concerto No. 1 & No. 2 + *Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Fantasia for Piano & Orchestra (Somm)










Mark Bebbington, Piano; Ulster Orchestra u. George Vass

I should listen more to William Mathias music, like these concertos a lot! have qualities much like being a blend of Bartok and vaughan Williams!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel
Klaviersonate fis-moll op. 81
Klaviersonate D-Dur op. 106
Klaviersonate f-moll op. 20 *
Stephen Hough (piano) [Hyperion, 2003]


----------



## LarryShone

Now playing Brahms, concerto in Am for Violin and Cello op 102. Oistrakh,Rostropovich Richter and Karajan, Berlin PO. Its on my mp3 player tho I have no idea what disk I took it off! Sounds great tho in headphones!


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde
Kathleen Ferrier, Set Svanholm
Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic
Live performance, 1948.

A rare opportunity to hear the late, great Kathleen Ferrier who died so young from cancer at 41 at the very summit of her career.


----------



## csacks

It has been a heavy day. It started with Chailly´s set of Brahms´s Symphonies, then it moved to Carlos Kleiver´s version of the forth, IMHO, the best forth ever








And now, to end the journey, it is Bruckner´s 3rd (first time), by the Russian State Symphony Orchestra conducted by Gennady Rozhdestvensky (my mother´s family name is Pinchevsky, but this is a tongue-twister)


----------



## LarryShone

LarryShone said:


> Now playing Brahms, concerto in Am for Violin and Cello op 102. Oistrakh,Rostropovich Richter and Karajan, Berlin PO. Its on my mp3 player tho I have no idea what disk I took it off! Sounds great tho in headphones!


Ah I believe the disk is this one. A disk I forgot I had and got put away ready for moving house (still waiting on that)


----------



## bejart

Christoph Willibald Gluck (1714-1781): Trio Sonata No.2 in G Minor

Viktor Simcisko and Alzbeta Plaskurova, violins -- Juraj Alexander, cello -- Marica Dobiasova, harpsichord


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:

















Bach's Cantata BWV 108 "It is expedient for you that I go away"

For Cantate, Leipzig, 1725

Karl Richter, cond (1958)

and

Karl Richter, cond. (1967)

now:










on the radio, from the 2014 BBC Proms:

Stravinsky - Petroushka
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1
Birtwistle - Sonance Severance
Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra

Louis Schwizgebel, piano, Edward Gardner, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5.*

This is a download of a broadcast by Bruggen and the Orchestra of the VIIIth Century from 2006.


----------



## JACE

Now playing Mozart's String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458, "The Hunt":










*Mozart: Six String Quartets Dedicated to Haydn / Quartetto Italiano (Philips)*


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Alfred Brendel, Bernard Haitink, London PO*

The Largo movement is so lovely.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some delicious classical era concertos for clarinet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Last disc before going to bed:
> 
> *William Mathias* - Piano Concerto No. 1 & No. 2 + *Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Fantasia for Piano & Orchestra (Somm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Bebbington, Piano; Ulster Orchestra u. George Vass
> 
> I should listen more to William Mathias music, like these concertos a lot! have qualities much like being a blend of Bartok and vaughan Williams!
> 
> /ptr


That's definately a cd I'll be getting. Thanks.

I really like Mathias' First Symphony; and positively _love _his Second and Third Symhonies. His densely-textured cantada _Lux Aeterna_ has its beautiful and epic moments as well. His tone poem _Helios_-- the Roman God of the Sun-- is tremendous; parts of it have that Bartokian flavor to it that you just mentioned.


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Harmonielehre. For a long time I didn't like this. Then, one day, I did.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Walküre









Not keeping up with new purchases. Jurowski seems much cooler approach to Ring. I enjoy it but needed some adjustment coming from Solti and Böhm.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Die Walküre
> 
> View attachment 50201
> 
> 
> Not keeping up with new purchases. Jurowski seems much cooler approach to Ring. I enjoy it but needed some adjustment coming from Solti and Böhm.


Thanks for the progress report. I like my _Walkures_ on the high-drama side myself: Leinsdorf's Met and later Decca studio endeavors; and Keilberth's Bayreuth on Testament immediately come to mind when it comes to drama and not just beauty.


----------



## JACE

*Franz Liszt: 12 Transcendental Etudes / Lazar Berman (Melodiya)*

Berman and Liszt are a perfect match.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Die Walküre
> 
> View attachment 50201
> 
> 
> Not keeping up with new purchases. Jurowski seems much cooler approach to Ring. I enjoy it but needed some adjustment coming from Solti and Böhm.


His new one's even cooler.


----------



## Sid James

Lately, these:

*Delius* _Concerto for cello and orchestra_
- Julian Lloyd Webber, cello with Philharmonia Orch. under Vernon Handley (Sony)

*Bliss *
_Meditations on a theme by John Blow
Metamorphic Variations_
- Bournemouth SO under David Lloyd-Jones (Naxos)

*Carter* _String Quartet #1_
- Pacifica Quartet: Simin Ganatra & Sibbi Bernhardsson, violins ; Masumi Per Rostad, viola ; Brandon Vamos, cello (Naxos)










The *Delius cello concerto *took a while to appreciate, however now I quite like it. Its very much like a walk in a gently undulating landscape. There are subtle rhythmic and dynamic changes, and delicate use of tone colour. I see it as three main layers, a bit like foreground, middle ground and background in a landscape painting. One of these is the cello, another is the harp and timpani, and another the strings and winds.

There are aspects of a bluesy feel and towards the end of the piece (about 19 minutes into this recording) Delius goes against convention, introducing a new theme. It contrasts with the rest of the piece, having an Asian feel, part of it is an orchestral tutti. This looseness of structure and lack of a cadenza perhaps explains why the concerto has not made it into the core repertoire, unlike Elgar's one of around the same time (but Elgar admired Delius' concerto, even expressing a wish to conduct it).










I covered the Delius piece as well as Elgar's_ Enigma Variations _and Bliss' _Metamorphic Variations _on my "contrasts" thread here. I must correct what I said here about the latter, it has not one but three themes, however I found the initial one played on oboe to be the easiest to pick up as it courses through the piece.

The other work on this disc is *Bliss' Meditations on a Theme by John Blow. *Bliss discovered Blow's hymn based on _The Lord is my Shepherd _when he became Master of the Queen's Musick. Blow was an illustrious predecessor in that role. The piece contrasts darkness with hope, using each verse as a basis for thematic development, but its only in the finale that the whole theme is revealed. It is a splendid moment of release. The work employs an extended percussion section, and before the strong chord at the very end, sheep's bells from an earlier fragment come back. Again, Mahler's influence seems to be present here.

The piece also grew out of Bliss' memories of World War I in which he served. He saw many die in the war, including his brother Kennard. The words of this hymn, read at the funerals of countless young men who perished, was forever imprinted on his mind. Bliss considered this to be amongst him most representative works.










Finally, *Carter's String Quartet #1, *one of my favourites of the genre.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Re discussions of *Brahms' Double Concerto*, I am pretty much a fan of the piece, however I can understand people not warming to it (not easily, or not at all).

Some reasons (in terms of the work itself rather than various interps) might be the less than gratifying part Brahms gave to the violin soloist in comparison to the cello soloist in the piece. Another might be the odd pairing of instruments. Yet another reason, as with Brahms' other concertos, is his composing concertos that are symphonic in dimension and in terms of not having the soloist part being so bravura (what Hanslick called one of the piano concertos, a symphony with piano obbligato).

The precursors to this work in the core repertoire would be Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, and also Beethoven's Triple (again, considered a hard work to convey successfully in performance, the piano part in particular is said to be not very gratifying either). There are other works to come in the 20th century that are also part of this type of trend to do odd pairings (Berg, Schnittke, Rihm).

I came to this concerto after I'd heard the others, and I quite like it, even enjoyed a live performance (the first movement is still a tour de force to be reckoned with, for the combination of two soloists and orchestra packs quite a visceral punch). Its taken me a while to hear the thematic links between the movements, too (kind of on the subtle side).


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> for tonight
> 
> *Cello concerto in B minor of Antonin Dvorak*
> 
> A "supreme" concerto that requires a lot of technical ability
> 
> Lyrical, romantic, musical, dramatic, harmonious...
> 
> Rostropovich in cello, Vienna Phil. O., Seizi Ozawa
> 
> It is strange how senses can be alerted by a supreme sound
> 
> I can smell the scent of freedom, I can see the beauty of a lost horizon,
> 
> I can touch the dream, I can taste the saltiness of the sea of an early morning,
> 
> I can hear the fairy tale...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> *Franz Liszt: 12 Transcendental Etudes / Lazar Berman (Melodiya)*
> 
> Berman and Liszt are a perfect match.











Respectfully, I must dissent; at least for myself. I got the Berman a couple of weeks ago and I have to say I was disappointed. I thought Berman was going to burn down the house with a demonic reading-- and though his playing is poised-- it didn't have the type of passionate intensity I prefer; like say with the late fifties Richter, which is off the chart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6.*

Franz Bruggen, download from a live performance in 2006. It's hard to believe this is a HIP orchestra; the tempos are not rushed and the orchestra is expressive.


----------



## KenOC

More John Adams: El Dorado (1991). This very substantial work seems to have been largely forgotten, but it will prove in the long run to be one of his masterpieces.


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> More John Adams: El Dorado (1991). This very substantial work seems to have been largely forgotten, but it will prove in the long run to be one of his masterpieces.


Don't think I've heard it. What kind of work is it?


----------



## Guest

Trio No.1 today in a passionate performance. The recording is good, but the highest violin notes betray some early 80s "digititis"!


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Don't think I've heard it. What kind of work is it?


Here's the first of two movements. Some volume please! Kind of Ravel on acid.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Here's the first of two movements. Some volume please! Kind of Ravel on acid.


I enjoyed this. Maybe I should check out more John Adams. I found "The Chairman Dances" such a turn off for me when it came out, I never listened to Adams again. This piece reminds of a thriller film or TV score, not to belittle it.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> I enjoyed this. Maybe I should check out more John Adams. I found "The Chairman Dances" such a turn off for me when it came out, I never listened to Adams again. This piece reminds of a thriller film or TV score, not to belittle it.


Weston, another Adams for you. Shorter, less serious, more fun.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Otfrid von Weissenburg: Liber Evangeliorum" - Ensemble Officium


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A Minor, Op. 132 - Takacs String Quartet*
- Final movement was my favorite, plus the beautiful slow movement.










*Schubert String Quintet in C Major D. 956 - Emerson String Quartet*


----------



## Pugg

​Sylvia McNair with a Mozart disc .


----------



## KenOC

Mehul's Symphony No. 3 in C from 1809. Like all four of his symphonies, a fine work, very distinctive. The 3rd and the 4th symphonies were long lost until they were rediscovered in 1979.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jeno Harty's Violin Concertos 1 and 2 - Chloe Hanslip, violin, Andrew Mogrelia

my one has a picture of the composer on the cover


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My first exposure to Canteloube's gorgeous _Chants d'Auvergne_ was De Los Angeles's first disc (which was then coupled to her version of Chausson's _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_). They were first made famous from the use of Bailero for a Dubonnet advert, and the record became a best seller because of it, De Los Angeles later adding a further LP, this time of all Canteloube. The songs from both LPs are here gathered together and what joy it is. There have been plenty of other versions since, many of them (like Kiri's) extravagantly lush and beautiful, but De Los Angeles seems to me to closer to the folk roots of the songs, and hers are the versions I always return to.


----------



## Itullian

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50205
> 
> 
> My first exposure to Canteloube's gorgeous _Chants d'Auvergne_ was De Los Angeles's first disc (which was then coupled to her version of Chausson's _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_). They were first made famous from the use of Bailero for a Dubonnet advert, and the record became a best seller because of it, De Los Angeles later adding a further LP, this time of all Canteloube. The songs from both LPs are here gathered together and what joy it is. There have been plenty of other versions since, many of them (like Kiri's) extravagantly lush and beautiful, but De Los Angeles seems to me to closer to the folk roots of the songs, and hers are the versions I always return to.


I have that cd and love it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

SimonNZ said:


> now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the radio, from the 2014 BBC Proms:
> 
> Stravinsky - Petroushka
> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1
> *Birtwistle - Sonance Severance*
> Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> Louis Schwizgebel, piano, Edward Gardner, cond.


No .... it cannot be possible .... *Birtwistle* on the BBC!!!!! .... but the thread said that modern music was almost prohibited on the BBC ..... hahahah! :devil:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Arne - Six favourite concertos.
Something light and breezy to start the day. Most pleasant.


----------



## dgee

Headphone Hermit said:


> No .... it cannot be possible .... *Birtwistle* on the BBC!!!!! .... but the thread said that modern music was almost prohibited on the BBC ..... hahahah! :devil:


Yes, it's bowdlerised from the TV broadcast - despite being only 3 minutes long

In happier news, I enjoyed the following today


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


F. *Chopin*, F. *Liszt*
Benny Grosvenor
Decca

#classicalmusic #Liszt #morninglistening #Ravel #Chopin @grosvenorpiano | compelling, rather individual playing


----------



## Art Rock

The second disc in the Louis Glass symphonies series on Danacord: his 3d and 6th. Interesting late-romantic rarities, unfortunately with a somewhat congested recording.


----------



## ptr

Art Rock said:


> The second disc in the Louis Glass symphonies series on Danacord: his 3d and 6th. Interesting late-romantic rarities, unfortunately with a somewhat congested recording.


Those Bulgarians don't make anyone happy! Tho, them been the cheapest alternative to hire is probably one major reason for Danacord being able to record these symphonies... 

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Elbieta Sikora's Janek Wisniewsk: Decembre-Pologne


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 50206
> 
> 
> Arne - Six favourite concertos.
> Something light and breezy to start the day. Most pleasant.


That same painting's also on the cover of my Kuijken Haydn symphonies 88-92 disc .

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 70 in D Major; Symphony No. 71 in B-Flat Major (Roy Goodman; The Hanover Band).









No. 70: An excellent symphony - very sprightly 1st and 3rd movements, while the 2nd and 4th are moody and learned. The last movement begins with an almost Beethoven's 5th-like 'knock' motif and develops into an agile fugal movement.

No. 71: A very fun 1st movement here - a nice, complex structure with dynamic as well as orchestral contrasts. Haydn also inserts nice, quieter moments of dissonance to add variety to the movement.


----------



## ptr

Over the years I collected a bunch of boxes with more or less complete surveys "historical" artist of more or less importance, most of the second hand for pittance or less. Once in a while I pull something of the shelf that I've previously only listened to randomly or not at all. This time I found a 17 CD box with the French pianist *Marcelle Meyer* (1887-1958) that will be my new listening project over the coming week(s).

First 4-5 discs planned for today. (*Marcelle Meyer* - Ses Enregistrements 1925-1957 - EMI)







..













..








I have a thing for that 20's hot chick look. First time listening to this much of Chabrier's piano music, gives quite a positive romantic wibe!

/ptr


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning from warm and humid Albany!









I got started last night with some Vaughn-Williams, a composer I really need to get to know more. I gave a listen to Symphonies No. 5 & 9. Adrian Boult led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Next, gave a listen to Mahler's Symphony No. 2. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra and London Philharmonic Chorus. I have to give this one another listen and soon!









Toning things down a bit, I decided to turn to some Franz Schubert. I went with Neville Marriner's recordings this time instead of my usual Abbado recordings. Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields in Schubert's 4th and 5th symphonies.









Turning things down yet another notch, I turned to the ultra bargain Jeno Jando\Beethoven Piano Sonata set. Giving a listen to Sonatas No. 4 through 7.

According to the weather report, Albany is expecting thunderstorms later so I may end up playing Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony later. I can't resist playing it whenever we get a thunderstorm up in these parts!


----------



## Pugg

​
Superb singing by Freni.


----------



## science

Today I listened to the 13th work commanded by my talkclassical.com friends: Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_, performed by Ludwig, Wunderlich, and Klemperer.

















_Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod.... 
Wenn nur ein Traum das Leben ist,
Warum denn Müh' und Plag'!?
Ich trinke, bis ich nicht mehr kann,
Den ganzen, lieben Tag!_

(Dark is life, dark is death.... 
If now a dream life is,
why work and worry?
I drink until I no more can,
the whole, blessed day!)

Even with the comforts of modernity, we still (at least those of us cursed with a heart for justice) have to witness and endure enough horrible stuff to ruin life. Like Li Bai who wrote the original Chinese poems that these lines come from, or my hero Omar Khayyam, perhaps like Mahler (though I don't know about him) when he composed this, I hold that alcohol and music are among the best consolations we have for this life.

I'm particularly grateful for this recommendation because Mahler as a whole remains something of a mystery to me. I see that so many people here are intensely passionate about his music, but it has never affected me that way.

Mahler's 2nd symphony ("Resurrection") was one of the first works of classical music I bought (I cannot remember who the performers were and I lost the CD when I moved to Korea). Though I heard it many times, it never really struck me.

Other than that, this work is the Mahler I've heard most. I first got the Reiner recording, and only recently got this one, so that I've only heard this one a few times. (This was perhaps my fifth time.)

I think I really appreciate Klemperer's conducting as well as the engineering; I really appreciate the horns in this recording, and the orchestra as a whole comes off so dark and rich. This is definitely a work that is growing on me, thanks in large part to this recording.

So to GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ - thank you so much for recommending this fine recording of this find work to me! (And to Rhythm for prioritizing it.)

In fact, I made a clerical error, and should have prioritized Beethoven's _Fidelio_ above this, but without the error I would've been stuck; and now, I am stuck until either I receive _Fidelio_ or further recommendations change the prioritization.

Thanks again to everyone for all recommendations! Please recommend to me anything that you think I should hear, or anything you think people in general should hear, and most of all, please recommend your favorite and most beloved recordings!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Over the years I collected a bunch of boxes with more or less complete surveys "historical" artist of more or less importance, most of the second hand for pittance or less. Once in a while I pull something of the shelf that I've previously only listened to randomly or not at all. This time I found a 17 CD box with the French pianist *Marcelle Meyer* (1887-1958) that will be my new listening project over the coming week(s).
> 
> First 4-5 discs planned for today. (*Marcelle Meyer* - Ses Enregistrements 1925-1957 - EMI)
> 
> View attachment 50209
> ..
> View attachment 50210
> 
> View attachment 50211
> ..
> View attachment 50212
> 
> 
> I have a thing for that 20's hot chick look. First time listening to this much of Chabrier's piano music, gives quite a positive romantic wibe!
> 
> /ptr


My curiosity is certainly piqued. _Merci. _


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50202
> 
> 
> Respectfully, I must dissent; at least for myself. I got the Berman a couple of weeks ago and I have to say I was disappointed. I thought Berman was going to burn down the house with a demonic reading-- and though his playing is poised-- it didn't have the type of passionate intensity I prefer; like say with the late fifties Richter, which is off the chart.


I'll investigate the Richter.

Funny that Berman didn't work for you. He was the first one to really knock me down with the Transcendental Etudes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I'll investigate the Richter.
> 
> Funny that Berman didn't work for you. He was the first one to really knock me down with the Transcendental Etudes.


Richter spoiled me. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Music to start off this beautiful Southern California early morning.

_Die Walkure, Siegfried_-- Helga Dernesch front and center. (I love how the word 'Dernesch' trips off the tongue; say it. You see what I mean?)

How overwhelmingly beautiful.

How enchanting.

Brunnhilde wakes up after being surrounded by flames for twenty years. The ecstasy gives me chills.

"_H__eeil dir, Sonne! Heil dir, Licht! Heil dir, Leuchtender Tag!"_ ("Hail to thee, sun! Hail to thee, light! Hail to thee, shining day!")

And then later it gets _better _with Dernesch's caressing of:

_"Er ist mir ewig, ist mire immer."_ ("He is eternally mine, his is mine forever.")

Giving up ones godhood to become a woman?-- _that's love_!!!

Dernesch is absolutely sublime from start to finish.


----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "La fidelta premiata" (Huss/Koch)
Hoffmeister - Sinfonia concertante for 2 Clarinets and Strings (Brown/cpo)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #40 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Opera in three acts "Tristan und Isolde."
-Hildegard Behrens, Peter Hofmann, Hans Sotin, Bernd Weikl, Steinbach, Minton, Moser, & Zednik.
-The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Leonard Bernstein.

*-->*_I know that this recording is controversial and that Behrens is not always the preferred choice in singing the Wagner roles, but here, her singing is alluring, not steely and forceful a la Nilsson or Flagstad, but with that vulnerable femininity that I find attractive and even captivating. Leonard Bernstein is not known for this Wagner, but boy does he shine here, really immersing himself in this score. And no, he does not plod (to me anyway). Hofmann is no Melchior, but more than adequate. And the orchestra is excellent. This is a special recording that deserves repeated listening and discussions. _

*Alexander von Zemlinsky*
Symphonic Poem after Hans Christian Anderson "The Mermaid."
-The Gurzenich-Orchestra Kolner Philharmonic/James Conlon.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sibelius*: Tone Poems, w. Ormandy, Bernstein (rec.1959 - '68); Symphony 3, w. Jansons (rec.1994).


----------



## rrudolph

Arne: Symphonies #1-#4








Mozart: Piano Concertos #19 & #20








JC Bach: Grand Overtures Op. 18








Haydn: Symphonies #100 & #104


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mendelssohn in Birmingham Vol. 2: Symphonies 1 & 3, Ruy Blas Overture *
Edward Gardner & the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

My preorder dropped though the door this morning and it forms the middle volume of what is shaping up to be a truly fantastic Symphonic cycle.

The recordings are clear , sharp and fleet without lacking in power. The SACD element is a most welcome bonus.

The orchestra sounds great and Gardner's approach works superbly for me in both of the Symphonies and in the Overture. So far, I'd tentatively rank it alongside Von Dohnanyi and Klemperer.

The only criticism I have is the wait for Volume 3 :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *Sibelius*: Tone Poems, w. Ormandy, Bernstein (rec.1959 - '68); Symphony 3, w. Jansons (rec.1994).


Ormandy was a master Sibelius conductor. His 7th Symphony performance with the Philadelphia Orchestra is one of the best.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


>


Yes. That particular sliver was what inspired Beethoven to write the Eroica Symphony. Unfortunately, it hadn't been kept refrigerated, became soured, the composer spit it out and in a rage tore up the symphony's title page.
This story was reported on MTV, so its authenticity is in question.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

ptr said:


> Over the years I collected a bunch of boxes with more or less complete surveys "historical" artist of more or less importance, most of the second hand for pittance or less. Once in a while I pull something of the shelf that I've previously only listened to randomly or not at all. This time I found a 17 CD box with the French pianist *Marcelle Meyer* (1887-1958) that will be my new listening project over the coming week(s).
> 
> First 4-5 discs planned for today. (*Marcelle Meyer* - Ses Enregistrements 1925-1957 - EMI)
> 
> View attachment 50209
> ..
> View attachment 50210
> 
> View attachment 50211
> ..
> View attachment 50212
> 
> 
> I have a thing for that 20's hot chick look. First time listening to this much of Chabrier's piano music, gives quite a positive romantic wibe!
> 
> /ptr


there is a nice review of her work (and some of these CDs) at http://markainley.com/music/classical/meyer/index.html


----------



## Jos

Johannes Brahms
Violinsonatas 1 and 3
Yong Uck Kim, violin
Karl Engel, piano

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Guest

Listening on my iPhone today to two CDsby Valentina Lisitsa:
Virtuosa Valentina! 
Virtuosa Valentina! Vol. 2

I hear why she has made such a splash on YouTube. This is amazing.


----------



## LarryShone

Lisitsa is quite a phenomenon


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 2 in C minor ("Resurrection")
Maureen Forrester, Kathleen Battle
Westminster Choir
New York Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta
Live performance, 1982

I was there for this performance at Avery Fisher Hall in New York City, and it was the season's highlight.
Mahler's Second is a Zubin Mehta specialty and he and everyone else were certainly "on" that evening.


----------



## julianoq

Starting to listen Chailly's cycle of Brahms symphonies. Now listening to the 1st and enjoying it a lot, great sound quality and good interpretation.


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> Even with the comforts of modernity, we still (at least those of us cursed with a heart for justice) have to witness and endure enough horrible stuff to ruin life. Like Li Bai who wrote the original Chinese poems that these lines come from, or my hero Omar Khayyam, perhaps like Mahler (though I don't know about him) when he composed this, I hold that alcohol and music are among the best consolations we have for this life.


Mahler was never much of a drinker, though he enjoyed the occasional glass of beer or wine. Poetry, music, nature, and reading were his consolations, and he certainly needed them at the time he wrote Das Lied von der Erde!


----------



## aleazk

Boulez - _Répons_


----------



## Itullian

dholling said:


> *Richard Wagner*
> Opera in three acts "Tristan und Isolde."
> -Hildegard Behrens, Peter Hofmann, Hans Sotin, Bernd Weikl, Steinbach, Minton, Moser, & Zednik.
> -The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Leonard Bernstein.
> 
> *-->*_I know that this recording is controversial and that Behrens is not always the preferred choice in singing the Wagner roles, but here, her singing is alluring, not steely and forceful a la Nilsson or Flagstad, but with that vulnerable femininity that I find attractive and even captivating. Leonard Bernstein is not known for this Wagner, but boy does he shine here, really immersing himself in this score. And no, he does not plod (to me anyway). Hofmann is no Melchior, but more than adequate. And the orchestra is excellent. This is a special recording that deserves repeated listening and discussions. _
> 
> *Alexander von Zemlinsky*
> Symphonic Poem after Hans Christian Anderson "The Mermaid."
> -The Gurzenich-Orchestra Kolner Philharmonic/James Conlon.


I read a quote from Karl Bohm on Bernstein pacing something like this, " He had the guts to conduct it like we would like to."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aleazk said:


> Boulez - _Répons_


Great link.

I like how you can actually hear all the textures.


----------



## brotagonist

I'd never more than occasionally read the name Tishchenko, but Fugue Meister's recent mention made me curious:

Symphony 3 [Quit using those cutesy-kitschy anime drawings :scold: ]

The flute evokes some Arabic images for me, but soon the music moves to a Shostakovian sound, punctuated with serial and jazz elements, and who knows what else that I cannot yet identify. I am surprised that he is a modern composer, lived 1939-2010, that I had never much paid attention to!


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> [Quit using those cutesy-kitschy anime drawings :scold: ]


I know which Youtube channel this is without even looking! :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"In uomini, in soldati sperare fedeltà?"_

I just love Ann Murray's _laugh_ at the begining of this-- it really does expressively_ sell _the aria in the way others, perhaps better sung, do not.

_Brava. _









Kiri Te Kanawa, "_Ah, guarda, sorella_"









Outer movements of the First Symphony. _En Saga_. _Finlandia_.









"Song to the Moon"


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart Horn Concertos and reconstructions
Anthony Halstead
Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

Some delightful if not very profound Mozart and completions of incomplete Mozart, in irresistible historically informed performances.
Mr. Halstead plays copies of natural horns available during Mozart's time.
He is simply astonishing in performances that must be heard to be believed.
Recommended to those who like me, prefer their Mozart in performances as close to originally intended as is possible.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven sonatas


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 1 in D major
LPO, Tennstedt [EMI, rec. 1977]


----------



## OperaGeek

dholling said:


> *Richard Wagner*
> Opera in three acts "Tristan und Isolde."
> -Hildegard Behrens, Peter Hofmann, Hans Sotin, Bernd Weikl, Steinbach, Minton, Moser, & Zednik.
> -The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Leonard Bernstein.
> 
> *-->*_I know that this recording is controversial and that Behrens is not always the preferred choice in singing the Wagner roles, but here, her singing is alluring, not steely and forceful a la Nilsson or Flagstad, but with that vulnerable femininity that I find attractive and even captivating. Leonard Bernstein is not known for this Wagner, but boy does he shine here, really immersing himself in this score. And no, he does not plod (to me anyway). Hofmann is no Melchior, but more than adequate. And the orchestra is excellent. *This is a special recording that deserves repeated listening and discussions.* _




Spot on! This is a Tristan recording in which the performers really succeed in creating that special atmosphere, that intangible something "extra" that elevates the listening experience from "very enjoyable" to "truly captivating". Controversial, fair enough - but irresistible.


----------



## aleazk

Xenakis - _Pléiades_

Probably my favorite Xenakis.

Played there by _Les Percussions de Strasbourg_, Monsieur _TalkingHead_!


----------



## Orfeo

Itullian said:


> I read a quote from Karl Bohm on Bernstein pacing something like this, " He had the guts to conduct it like we would like to."


He sure did say that. And this recording of Tristan is not like the others. It really stands out in every artistically meaningful way that counts.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Catoire* piano and chamber. Both albums are well played and recorded. This composer bears a striking similarity to Faure. I don't hear the Scriabin that some do. This composer lacks sufficient originality for me to pull the trigger.

For those interested, Helios is releasing the Hamelin on September 9. MDT has the best sale price I've seen, including new Helios or used Hyperion.:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

OperaGeek said:


> Spot on! This is a Tristan recording in which the performers really succeed in creating that special atmosphere, that intangible something "extra" that elevates the listening experience from "very enjoyable" to "truly captivating". Controversial, fair enough - but irresistible.


I so agree. This is a very high example of art.


----------



## JACE

opus55 said:


> Beethoven sonatas


opus55 (or others), what do you think of Badura-Skoda's Beethoven sonatas?


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2*, Piano Concerto No. 3+, Violin Concerto No. 1#
*Sviatoslav Richter, Orchestre de Paris, cond. Maazel
+Martha Argerich, Orchestre Philharmonique de Montreal, cond. Dutoit
#Dmitry Sitkovetsky, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Pešek


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Piano Concerti 21, 26, 27*, w. Casadesus/Szell (rec.1961/2), Gilels/Bohm* (rec.1973).

These "classics" contain a musicality that's often missing these days. Some strain in their attempt to find a meaningful message. First and foremost, have fun. Hear Anda and Gulda, too. For newer, some recent Kissin Mozart may surprise.:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

dgee said:


> Listening to Turangalila - first time for years. Pierre B was right - it IS brothel music. But it's a nice, welcoming, fun, comfy, space-age, nudging/winking brothel
> 
> View attachment 50153
> 
> 
> And still, obviously, one of the great pieces of C20


Yeah, like Song of Solomon was a brothel book.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate KV 165 (158a). At only 14:24, it's not too long, and for a sacred work, it's very bouncy. Mozart seems to be using his operatic sensibility here, with the soprano playfully singing 'allelujah' like it's a showcase for a diva. I like it, great taste, less filling.

Then on to the C minor mass.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1
Maurizio Pollini, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Abbado









This concerto isn't on the other set, unfortunately. Here's hoping it catches on a bit more with audiences and performers in the future.


----------



## Vaneyes

Martha's* LvB* 2 and *Haydn* 11 (rec.1983). Exquisite X 2. London Sinfonietta doesn't receive enough praise, often overshadowed by London's bigger engines.

Herb's 1977 *LvB* 5. Too bad the jet-setter couldn't live to hear this remastering from Emil Berliner Studios.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Sonata in C minor - Graffman


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Mahler 9* - Sir Simon with the Berlin Phil.

So what's the verdict on Rattle's Mahler? It feels like he doesn't get much love in general -- here with the 9th, at least, I think he's pretty top notch, although the 2nd movement could perhaps "dance" a little more, so to speak.

Also, is there anything as contrapuntally fabulous as the 9th's Rondo-Burleske? It becomes more and more of a treat with every listen, I find.


----------



## Blake

Nikhil Banerjee - _Afternoon Ragas._


----------



## opus55

JACE said:


> opus55 (or others), what do you think of Badura-Skoda's Beethoven sonatas?


Thought they were bland. I didn't dislike but not memorable either. I've been happy with Brendel, Kempff and Perahia.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, *Debussy*: Piano Works, w. Ts'ong (rec. August 1990, St. John's, Smith Square, London). Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.

Huge dynamics, with Fou applying more mustard than most. I like it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Erik Satie Songs.*


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> Martha's* LvB* 2 and *Haydn* 11 (rec.1983). Exquisite X 2. London Sinfonietta doesn't receive enough praise, often overshadowed by London's bigger engines.
> 
> Herb's 1977 *LvB* 5. Too bad the jet-setter couldn't live to hear this remastering from Emil Berliner Studios.


A quote from Christa Ludwig. Karajan was flying his jet with his copilot and the jet was flying somewhat erratically.
Someone mentioned it and Christa said. " Don't worry, nothing will happen to it, Karajan's in there."


----------



## jim prideaux

spent last 4/5 days in Vienna-performance of Beethoven, Mozart and Haydn pieces by a quartet of students in the baroque setting of church of St Anna was one highlight-also managed to pick up some bargains at the rather impressive 'Da Capo' CD shop-but on return this evening discovered that the Gardiner ORR Schumann set had finally arrived-so now listening to the 3rd and 4th and I can already hear why this set has attracted such praise-had not heard 'Konzertstuck' before, that was a treat!


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> A quote from Christa Ludwig. Karajan was flying his jet with his copilot and the jet was flying somewhat erratically.
> Someone mentioned it and Christa said. " Don't worry, nothing will happen to it, Karajan's in there."


But rumor has it, that Sumi Jo was the copilot.


----------



## Alfacharger

I've been having a Glazunov-fest for the last few days.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some truly marvelous piano work. Just put an order for his recordings of Debussy and I'm thinking of ordering the Chopin recordings as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

Alfacharger said:


> I've been having a Glazunov-fest for the last few days.


could not ignore this opportunity-great boxed set, symphonies which really do repay repeated listening-dismissed far too frequently as being 'conservative' etc-4,5,6 and 7 stand out (for me)-so glad I bought this same set last Christmas!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 109 "Believe, Lord, help my unbelief"

For the 21st Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Helmuth Rilling, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande*


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2, Alexander Melnikov. One of DSCH's more chipper pieces!


----------



## psu

http://www.amazon.com/Leon-Fleisher...&qid=1409705300&sr=1-1&keywords=leon+fleisher


----------



## SimonNZ

Tchaikovsky's Mozartiana and The Seasons - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 ("Moonlight"), 8 ("Pathetique"), & 23 ("Appassionata") / Rudolf Serkin*










*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Clara Haskil, Henry Swoboda, Winterthur Symphony Orchestra*
Tonight, I skipped the Mozart and listened to the LvB concerto twice.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Béla Bartók's Violin Concerto No. 1, Sz. 36, BB 48a* - Cond. Alan Gilbert/NYP, Violin Soloist, Glenn Dicterow

- It was written in the years 1907-1908, but only published in 1959, after the composer's death, as "Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. posth." It was premiered on 30 May 1958 in Basel, Switzerland.

*Background*: The concerto was dedicated, as was Othmar Schoeck's concerto for the same instrument, to the violinist Stefi Geyer, with whom Bartók was in love. Geyer could not reciprocate Bartók's feelings and rejected the concerto. It was revived after both Bartók and Geyer had died. Geyer's copy of the manuscript was bequeathed to Paul Sacher to be performed by him and Hansheinz Schneeberger. The concerto was later championed by David Oistrakh. Acclaimed recordings include Oistrakh with Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting, as well as versions by Maxim Vengerov and György Pauk.










- Listened to it on 91.7 FM, Houston. On a side note, I have to give credit to my local Classical station, they play modern era music quite often. Just a couple days ago they played consecutive pieces by John Adams and Stravinsky. They have a pretty good balance of Classical/Romantic and Modern Era.

- As for the music, I thoroughly enjoyed it! The first movement seemed very traditional and then the second movement leaped forward stylistically, at least to my ears it seemed like that.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Vorisek (1791-1825): Symphony in D Major, Op.24

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Louise Farrenc Symphonies 1 and 3 - Johannes Goritzki, cond.


----------



## Weston

*Dvorák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, B. 51, Op. 21* 
Joachim Trio









The Allmusic description claims, "The final moments of the work provide an effective surprise." What? Did I miss it? It's a great piece all around though. I doubt I would have guessed it as Dvorák on a cold hearing as I can't recognize specific Dvorákisms, whatever those are.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

bejart said:


> Jan Vaclav Vorisek (1791-1825): Symphony in D Major, Op.24
> 
> Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Scottish Chamber Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 50262


The first cut on that cd?-- I can't remember if its the first movement of the Vorisek or of the Arriaga (I'm thinking the former)-- just _scoots_. Mackerras is perfect for it.

I was listening to it driving very fast in a very fast car on a road trip to L.A.

That cd's great fun. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> _Itullian: A quote from Christa Ludwig. Karajan was flying his jet with his copilot and the jet was flying somewhat erratically.
> Someone mentioned it and Christa said. " Don't worry, nothing will happen to it, Karajan's in there."_


Anne Sophie Mutter wasn't so confident. She said that the part of flying with Karajan she dreaded the most was descending and preparing to land. She said that he'd deliberately take the approach as steep as possible.

My kind of guy.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rene Jacobs and co in Mozart's "La clemenza di Tito."


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Manon










Finishing the last two acts..


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Piano Quintet. Martha Argerich and friends.


----------



## opus55

Strauss, Johann: Die Fledermaus










Waiting for the Gala scene


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme, Bruch Kol Nidrei, Bloch Schelomo







Gubaidulina Offertorium and Homage to TS Eliot


----------



## KenOC

More Dmitri! Shostakovich, Cello Sonata. Gabetta and Ursuleasa.










Shostakovich, Chamber Symphony Op. 110a (from the 8th String Quartet). Rudolf Barshai, Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Strauss, Johann: Die Fledermaus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Waiting for the Gala scene


A record made in heaven:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
As nautical autumn is upon us, no better way to start the day


----------



## SimonNZ

Guillaume de Machaut: Le Jugement du Roi de Navarre - Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Alypius

First listen to new arrival:

Steven Lubin (fortepiano) / Christopher Hogwood / Academy of Ancient Music
_Beethoven: Piano Concertos / 3 Sonatas_ (3 CDs) (1988, 1991; reissue: Decca, 2006)










Mandryka, Thanks for the recommendation on this. I'm enjoying it thus far. See the discussion on this and other fortepiano works over on the http://www.talkclassical.com/33696-praise-fortepiano.html.


----------



## brotagonist

^ Hello to you too


----------



## KenOC

"...it is impossible not to feel deep gratitude to this great composer for the complete and unalloyed pleasure which he here puts within our reach. Gratitude, and also astonishment... What boldness, what breadth, what beauty! What a cheerful, genial, beneficent view over the whole realm of Nature and man... To hear it is like contemplating, not a work of art, or man's device, but a mountain, or forest, or other immense product of Nature -- at once so complex and so simple; the whole so great and overpowering; the parts so minute, so lovely, and so consistent; and the effect so inspiring, so beneficial, and so elevating."

--Sir George Grove, 1896


----------



## Bas

Since yesterday:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Violin Sonatas (all)
By Itzhak Perlman [violin], Daniel Barenboim [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, String Quartet C Major KV 465, 'Dissonance' (Artis Quartett).


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven Violin Concerto and Mozart 5th Violin Concerto-Schneiderhan, Jochum and the BPO.....one of the bargains I picked up in Vienna, the recording of the Beethoven is from 1962 and yet it has a clarity and vitality that does not really reflects it age, very different to the Guilini and Perlman vinyl recording that I listened to when first becoming acquainted with the work!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Some truly marvelous piano work. Just put an order for his recordings of Debussy and I'm thinking of ordering the Chopin recordings as well.


Hmm. I bought a box set of his recordings recently and found them to be a mixed bag, really. I liked his Debussy but I wasn't taken by his Chopin. Of course, everyone can hear diferent things, but for me, the Chopin was too 'French' and not 'Polish' enough - for example, the mazurkas should (to my ears) be reminiscent of dances from the Mazurian lakes and forests but instead they sounded as if they were derived from Parisian drawing rooms - I prefer a more Slavic view of Chopin. It might be worth a 'try before you buy'?


----------



## ptr

Morning Bonbon's:

*Anna Moffo* sings Canteloube, Villa Lobos, Rachmaninoff (Newton/Sony)
(exerpts; Canteloube - Songs Of The Auvergne / Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No 5 / Rachmaninoff - Vocalise, Op 34, No 14)









Anna Moffo. coloratura; American Symphony Orchestra u Leopold Stokowski

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

As always, David Daniels's response to words and his gift for communication are much in evidence in this beautiful Bach programme. I heard him sing much of this music in a concert at the Royal Festival Hall in London soon after this disc was released; a mesmerisingly beautiful concert.


----------



## SimonNZ

Vladimir Tarnopolsky's Kassandra - Igor Dronov, cond.


----------



## ptr

*Marcelle Meyer* - Ses Enregistrements 1925-1957 - (EMI)
Discs six to eight today, manly Johann Sebastian and a splash of Couperin..














..













..








The sound quality show it age throughout, but her touch is very lyrical, quite light but perfectly precise, 80 years old recordings that still makes it very easy to follow every musical line (after having listened to disc 6). 

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock

Onward to the third of five CD's with the symphonies of late romantic Danish composer Louis Glass. The second symphony, including a male choir and organ, is the best I have heard so far. Coupled with the interesting Fantasia for piano and orchestra, and with better sound quality than the first two I explored.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm's piano works (Markus Bellheim), and Symphonie "Nahe Fern" (cond. James Gaffigan).


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's De Kooning - Ensemble Avantgarde


----------



## Jeff W

Not really sure if we got those thunderstorms yesterday. If we did, I must have slept right through them. Either way, I wanted to give the Pastoral symphony a listen. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra in Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 & No. 4.









Gave a repeat listening to the Violin Concertos of Camille Saint-Saens. Fanny Clamagirand played the solo violin while Patrick Gallois led the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla.









Symphonies No. 1 & 2 by Ferdinand Ries came next. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Oboe Concerto in A Minor

Claudio Scimone conducting Le Florilegium Musicum de Paris -- Jean-Claude Magloire, oboe


----------



## Pugg

​Nice program and the singing is good.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Yes, its shameless.

I can't stop indulging this.


----------



## Jeff W

Time for something smaller now. Franz Schubert's Piano Trios No. 1 & 2. Jos van Immerseel plays piano, Vera Beths plays violin and Anner Bylsma plays the cello.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen's Turangalila Symphony, conducted by Ozawa. Haven't listened to this in a while - thought I would give it a spin.


----------



## Kopachris

RVW Symphony No. 4 in F Minor, Toronto Symphony Orchestra conducted by Peter Oundjian


----------



## rrudolph

Berg: Piano Sonata Op. 1








Berg: Lyric Suite/String Quartet Op. 3








Berg: Chamber Concerto








Berg: Wozzeck


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 2 in F Major (Tatrai Quartet).

On Youtube: 




The Kodály recording is set to arrive soon. Getting 'warmed up' .


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


J.S. *Bach*, 
Leonid Roizman
Melodiya

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Bach #Organ works with Leonid Roizman. #Melodiya @NaxosDirect


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm: Vigilia (Rupert Huber & Ensemble Modern); works for violin and piano (Tianwa Yang and Nicholas Rimmer)


----------



## Guest

On my iPhone again today. Listening to Helene Grimaud playing mozart's piano Concerto number 23 in A, K488. The adagio actually has brought me to tears. The intensity of the melancholy written into this piece invokes an image of an old man looking back upon his life with regret. Of course I've heard this piece many times before but it has never moved me like it has today. Hooray for Helene!


----------



## Orfeo

*A Hero's Life Kinda Sucks (well, at least sometimes)*

*Reinhold Gliere*
Symphony no. III in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets."
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Edward Downes.

*Jean Sibelius*
Symphony op. 7 "Kullervo."
-Randi Stene, mezzo-soprano.
-Peter Mattei, baritone.
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic & The National Male Choir of Estonia/Paavo Jarvi.

*Richard Strauss*
Symphonic Poem "Ein Heldenleben" (A Hero's Life).
-Leon Spierer, violinist.
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Poem, op. 13 "Stenka Razin"
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff *
Symphonic Poem "Prince Rostislav" (after Tolstoy).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Bela Bartok*
Symphonic Poem "Kossuth."
-The San Francisco Symphony/Herbert Blomstedt.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Symphonic Ballad, op. 58 "Grazhyna."
-The National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine/Theodore Kuchar


----------



## Kopachris

Switching to something more relaxing to help me wind down for the evening...










An old favorite.


----------



## Vaneyes

Welcome back, little penguin.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: String Quartets 22 & 23, w. Kocian Qt. (rec.1986); Piano Trios, w. Barenboim/Zlotnikov/Znaider (rec.2005).


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50272
> 
> 
> As always, David Daniels's response to words and his gift for communication are much in evidence in this beautiful Bach programme. I heard him sing much of this music in a concert at the Royal Festival Hall in London soon after this disc was released; a mesmerisingly beautiful concert.


No smile.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> "...it is impossible not to feel deep gratitude to this great composer for the complete and unalloyed pleasure which he here puts within our reach. Gratitude, and also astonishment... What boldness, what breadth, what beauty! What a cheerful, genial, beneficent view over the whole realm of Nature and man... To hear it is like contemplating, not a work of art, or man's device, but a mountain, or forest, or other immense product of Nature -- at once so complex and so simple; the whole so great and overpowering; the parts so minute, so lovely, and so consistent; and the effect so inspiring, so beneficial, and so elevating."
> 
> --Sir George Grove, 1896


Shoulda done this one Labor Day.


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "La locandiera" (Bamert/Chandos)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #4 (Dumay/DG)
Svendsen - Norwegian Rhapsody #4 (Ruud/Simax)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kopachris said:


> Switching to something more relaxing to help me wind down for the evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old favorite.


I have to hear that Ehnes Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. His Barber and Korngold violin concertos are outstanding in every way.


----------



## Orfeo

Alfacharger said:


> I've been having a Glazunov-fest for the last few days.


A very good, if not great album, and the most searching, probing traversal of the great Russian's symphonies to date. You're in a real treat for sure. I'm hoping that you're playing the Sixth Symphony first.


----------



## JACE

Earlier today:









*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15, 19, 20, 24, 25 / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*

I've enjoyed this as much as any LvB solo piano disc I've heard. Buchbinder's playing isn't showy. Instead, his sound flows and dances. It has completely won me over.

I've now got Buchbinder's complete Teldec set of Piano Sonatas on order. I'm looking forward to hearing his take on the other sonatas.


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> could not ignore this opportunity-great boxed set, symphonies which really do repay repeated listening-dismissed far too frequently as being 'conservative' etc-4,5,6 and 7 stand out (for me)-so glad I bought this same set last Christmas!


And too often accused, and too freely so, as being "academic" and "non-adventurous", which is not even close of being accurate when assessing his music. Even his piano music (rather voguish in nature) shows how much tricks he has on his sleeves, despite his tendency to be obstinate.


----------



## Guest

I am going to go through all of my RCA Living Stereo recordings - especially the Reiner recordings.

Schubert: Symphonies 8 & 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler: Symphony 4
Respighi: Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome; Debussy: La Mer
Dvorak: Symphony 9
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Vienna
Heifetz Concertos (Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov)
Beethoven, Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos
Brahms, Tchaikovsky: Violin Concertos
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto 1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A live performance from 1984, with a few attendant audience coughs and noises, once available I believe on Erato. Mravinsky conducted the first performance of the 5th back in 1937, and was its dedicatee, and this is an authoritative performance, the scherzo a little slower than some, but the finale takes off at break-neck speed. I got it for £3 from Amazon Marketplace. Bargain!


----------



## contra7

Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 166, by Camille Saint-Saëns

Albrecht Mayer: oboe
Karina Wisnievska: piano


----------



## millionrainbows

Evgeny Kissin, in dark music with moonlight. The final Presto agitato is very exciting. I never worry about his facility. The opening "moonlight" movement really sound more like a prelude to me, with its repeating figurations. And the last movement is the longest and fastest...what kind of 'sonata form' is this? After the introspective opening, we encounter a minuet, then the music suddenly explodes! I wonder what was on his mind. Leave it to LVB to keep us guessing. His music evokes imagery, and the intensity of expression always startles me. Kissin delivers it with killer blows, knocking me out every time.
The Franck piece is interesting, ending with a stomping fugue, nothing like Bach, but a late-Romantic excursion. Kissin places delicate, light arpeggios through the texture, in an amazing demonstration of his dynamic control and poetic sensibility. He always penetrates the musical meaning, with all the facility of a Vladimir Horowitz, but with more precision control for my taste.
The Brahms variations I find less attractive, but I suppose Brahms was not intending to knock me over, but just provide what sounds like a technically challenging workout for pianists, and for Kissin this is_ no problemo; _he manages to salvage this for me.


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> I am going to go through all of my RCA Living Stereo recordings - especially the Reiner recordings.
> 
> Schubert: Symphonies 8 & 9
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> Mahler: Symphony 4
> Respighi: Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome; Debussy: La Mer
> Dvorak: Symphony 9
> Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
> Vienna
> Heifetz Concertos (Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov)
> Beethoven, Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos
> Brahms, Tchaikovsky: Violin Concertos
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto 1


Don't forget Reiner's Living Stereo _Scheherazade_!!! It's the most awe-inspiring version I've ever heard.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Don't forget Reiner's Living Stereo _Scheherazade_!!! It's the most awe-inspiring version I've ever heard.


I don't have that one yet. Those that I listed represent my Living Stereo collection, thus far. I'll have to look for that one. I have to admit I have never heard Scheherazade.


----------



## millionrainbows

More of Kissin. This is available for dirt-cheap, a 3-CD set, live recordings from 1983-89...the fidelity is very good.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Gräfin_ Janowitz in full-timbral-effect._ ;D_









Sinopoli does the grandest and most powerful opening of the first movement I've ever heard.









Janowitz, Baltsa: _Missa Solemnis_















I'm just in love with Damrau on this wonderufl Strauss cd more than words can express.


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> I don't have that one yet. Those that I listed represent my Living Stereo collection, thus far. I'll have to look for that one. I have to admit I have never heard Scheherazade.


Then you are in for a treat.

I own quite a few recordings of _Scheherazade_. Along with Reiner's, I have Svetlanov's, Kondrashin's, Gergiev's, Haitink's, Dutoit's, Stokowski's, Ansermet's, Karajan's, Barenboim's, and Scherchen's. (I kinda have a thing for this work. Can you tell? )

Reiner's version is the biggest, baddest, and awe-ful-est of them all. At times, it's as if the orchestra is going to jump out of the speakers and bite your head off. That scary. That good.


----------



## Tristan

*Glazunov* - The Seasons, Op. 67









I'm glad I'm listening to these works I've heard many times before. I never noticed that in the "Spring" movement, Glazunov orchestrates a piano tune from his "Miniatures, Op. 42". New things jump out at me every time


----------



## senza sordino

A nice way to start my day
Handel Violin Sonatas







Brahms Second Piano Concerto


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Then you are in for a treat.
> 
> I own quite a few recordings of _Scheherazade_. Along with Reiner's, I have Svetlanov's, Kondrashin's, Gergiev's, Haitink's, Dutoit's, Stokowski's, Ansermet's, Karajan's, Barenboim's, and Scherchen's. (I kinda have a thing for this work. Can you tell? )
> 
> Reiner's version is the biggest, baddest, and awe-ful-est of them all. At times, it's as if the orchestra is going to jump out of the speakers and bite your head off. That scary. That good.


I guess I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for that one, then.


----------



## hpowders

Still listening to Anthony Halstead's irresistible performances of Mozart's Horn Concertos on natural horn, with Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music. Delightful!

Mr. Halstead's virtuosity on this close to impossible instrument to tame has to be heard to be believed!


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 71 & Op. 74 / The Griller String Quartet*
from the "Big Haydn Box"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Babbitt, All Set*

Listening to the title track. Well, this is fun.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Bas

George Frederic Handel - Violin Sonatas
By Andrew Manze [violin], Richard Egarr [harpsichord], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler

Symphony No. 2 in C minor*
Edith Mathis, soprano; LPO, Tennstedt [EMI, rec. 1981]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Iphigénie en Aulide_

Anne Sofie von Otter, Lynne Dawson, and the Monteverdi Choir really outdo themselves in giving the female numbers such an unbelievably feminine and courtly Gallic charm. Great-sounding recording as well.

Hail Gardiner.


----------



## Bas

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50312
> 
> 
> _Iphigénie en Aulide_
> 
> Anne Sofie von Otter, Lynne Dawson, and the Monteverdi Choir really outdo themselves in giving the female numbers such an unbelievably feminine and courtly Gallic charm. Great-sounding recording as well.
> 
> Hail Gardiner.


That seems like a fantastic box!


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-'Zwickau' symphony, Symphony 1 and Overture, Scherzo and Finale-John Eliot Gardiner and the ORR.

I was always lead to believe (as I imagine many others were) that as a symphonist Schumann just did not really 'figure'-well that piece of 'received wisdom' is finally proven to be totally inaccurate by this boxed set!

On further listening I can only conclude that any reservations anyone may have regarding Schumann as a symphonist would be immediately dispelled on listening to this particular series of recordings-the question remains I suppose, is this a reflection primarily of the compositions or the interpretation-there is a vitality, a momentum,a transparency-in effect a string of positive adjectives would be needed to do justice to Gardiner and the ORR!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> That seems like a fantastic box!


It's absolutely gorgeous. I really and unexpectedly like it.

I'm making slow progress. In fact, I think I'd get an 'F' for follow-through. I have so much stuff to listen to._ ;D_


----------



## omega

Mistake: I wanted to reply on a post I misread. I'd better go and sleep.


----------



## Morimur

*Arnold Schönberg - Das Chorwerk (Boulez) (2 CD)*










_Review by James Leonard_

As they used to say back in the fin de siècle, for every generation, it's art. How could one argue? Every generation has its own life and its own world and its own history and every generation has the right to its own artistic prophet. But should every generation's art appeal to the next generation, or the generation after that, or the generation after that? In his generation, Schoenberg was anathema to almost everyone not accepted into his elect band of disciples who revered him as the prophet of modern music. After his death, Schoenberg was still anathema to almost everybody except the next generation of disciples, and that generation gave the world performances of the prophet's music that made it sound as austere and forbidding as possible. But, finally, after three generations, the disciples were able to relax a bit and give the world performances of the prophet's music that made it sound as close to appealing as the music has ever gotten. In these recordings of Schoenberg's choral music by Pierre Boulez and the BBC Singers and BBC Chorus, the prophet's music still sounds like the prophet's music: immensely expressive, enormously concentrated, totally unyielding, and utterly uncompromising. But at least the music is accurately directed and accurately performed so for once it is clearly and lucidly presented, which is more than one can say for earlier recordings. And if the prophet's music still sounds forbidding to most listeners, well, there is only so much performers can do and remain faithful to the spirit of the music and of the prophet. For true believers, however, these discs will provide proof positive of the greatness of the man and the music.


----------



## JACE

That ^^^ Schoenberg disc is fantastic.

I'm listening to more Haydn right now. Specifically, Symphony No. 47 from this set:










*Haydn: "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies Nos. 44-49 / Antonio Janigro, Symphony Orchestra of Radio Zagreb*
also from the "Big Haydn Box"


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Chamber Music, w. Zacharias et al (rec.1988), Leopold String Trio (rec.2000).


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg, Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Pierre Boulez
Cleveland Orchestra

My brain-clearing go to piece!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Stockhausen - Klavierstucke 1-XI - Aloys Kontarsky









Regular followers of this thread may be somewhat surprised to see me post this as 'Current Listening' but I found this double CD today for £3 and thought it was about time to add a Stockhausen CD to the shelves at the Hermitage. I am pleasantly surprised by this set of pieces for solo piano although to my ears they are very similar to Messaen's _Catalogues d'oisseaux_ - the latter postdate these pieces by a few years. I much prefer _Catalogues d'oisseaux_, partly because I can recognise the bird song that permeate the pieces and partly because of the atmosphere of the pieces. I was wondering whether there was a need for both these works on my shelf, but .... I think I can find space for them both!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Still listening to Anthony Halstead's irresistible performances of Mozart's Horn Concertos on natural horn, with Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music. Delightful!
> 
> His virtuosity on this close to impossible instrument to tame has to be heard to be believed!


Thank you for mentioning. So civilized. I'm gonna put on my powdered wig. :tiphat:

On the runway and up next...


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> *Glazunov* - The Seasons, Op. 67
> 
> View attachment 50307
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm listening to these works I've heard many times before. I never noticed that in the "Spring" movement, Glazunov orchestrates a piano tune from his "Miniatures, Op. 42". New things jump out at me every time


Never mind that, Tristan...you've gotta big football game coming up Saturday.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Then you are in for a treat.
> 
> I own quite a few recordings of _Scheherazade_. Along with Reiner's, I have Svetlanov's, Kondrashin's, Gergiev's, Haitink's, Dutoit's, Stokowski's, Ansermet's, Karajan's, Barenboim's, and Scherchen's. (I kinda have a thing for this work. Can you tell? )
> 
> *Reiner's version is the biggest, baddest, and awe-ful-est of them all*. At times, it's as if the orchestra is going to jump out of the speakers and bite your head off. That scary. That good.


We can say that again--"Reiner's version is the biggest, baddest, and awe-ful-est of them all."


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 110 "Let our mouth be full of laughter"

For Christmas Day - Leipzig, 1725

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1995)

and

Philippe Pierlot, cond. (2012)


----------



## Vaneyes

dholling said:


> A very good, if not great album, and the most searching, probing traversal of the great Russian's symphonies to date. You're in a real treat for sure. I'm hoping that you're playing the Sixth Symphony first.


But, just say no to Serebrier's receding hairline avec Nehru jacket.


----------



## Vaneyes

contra7 said:


> Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 166, by Camille Saint-Saëns
> 
> Albrecht Mayer: oboe
> Karina Wisnievska: piano


contra7, no CDs for hostages.


----------



## Cosmos

Visited an old favorite: Schumann's Davidsbundlertanze










Then, the premiere (for me) of Stravinsky's Apollo


----------



## SimonNZ

"Manuscrits de Tours: 13th Century Feast-Day Songs" - Diabolus In Musica


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder
Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen*
_Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia Orchestra with Christa Ludwig_

Gloriously performed pieces by Maestro Klemperer & the Philharmonia.

Otto Klemperer draws a truly spectacular performance from the Philharmonia on disc 4 of Klemperer's Strauss/Wagner Operatic Highlights box set on what was EMI.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4 in F minor (Kurt Sanderling; Leningrader Philharmonie).









Such a great symphony. The last movement ends in joy, affirmation and power. The recording, although from 1956 and not as 'clear' and smoothed out as modern records in terms of sound, packs a serious bite.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Richard Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder
> Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen*
> _Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia Orchestra with Christa Ludwig_
> 
> Gloriously performed pieces by Maestro Klemperer & the Philharmonia.
> 
> Otto Klemperer draws a truly spectacular performance from the Philharmonia on disc 4 of Klemperer's Strauss/Wagner Operatic Highlights box set on what was EMI.


Fantastic set. It's in my next Klemperer order. 

Great to see another Klempy fan.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair-_Iphigénie en Aulide_

Anne Sofie von Otter, Lynne Dawson, and the Monteverdi Choir really outdo themselves in giving the female numbers such an unbelievably feminine and courtly Gallic charm. Great-sounding recording as well.

Hail Gardiner.

Unfortunately(?) I already have everything in this set with the exception of the "rarities" disc... and what is missing there is something from the great Dutton Labs recording of Orfeo with Kathleen Ferrier:










What I still need to get around to purchasing is the _Ezio_ with Max Emanuel Cencic and _Philémon & Baucis_ conducted by Christophe Rousset.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Two votes for "the biggest, baddest, and awe-ful-est of them all." Well, I currently own four other recordings, but with that recommendation and a $2.97 price, how can I lose?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Marschallin Blair-_Iphigénie en Aulide_
> 
> Anne Sofie von Otter, Lynne Dawson, and the Monteverdi Choir really outdo themselves in giving the female numbers such an unbelievably feminine and courtly Gallic charm. Great-sounding recording as well.
> 
> Hail Gardiner.
> 
> Unfortunately(?) I already have everything in this set with the exception of the "rarities" disc... and what is missing there is something from the great Dutton Labs recording of Orfeo with Kathleen Ferrier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I still need to get around to purchasing is the _Ezio_ with Max Emanuel Cencic and _Philémon & Baucis_ conducted by Christophe Rousset.


_Merci beaucoup, comtesse.__ ;D_


----------



## JACE

NP:









*J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I / Friedrich Gulda*


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in E Flat, Op.12, No.5

Guy van Waas conducting Les Agremens


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've long been a fan of Bernarda Fink... especially her disc of music from Argentina...










... and the songs of Dvorak...










She was born in Argentina of Slovenian parents. The music here is by Falla, Granados, and Rodrigo. It is especially nice to hear some truly marvelous performances/recordings of art songs outside of the usual German and French repertoire.


----------



## Guest

Baroque music as it was meant to be played: by a large string orchestra using lots of vibrato.


----------



## Celloissimo

DrMike said:


> I guess I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for that one, then.


Oh hey, another Joy Division fan! 
Wasn't expecting to run into one on this site.

Or least I think you are judging from your Unknown Pleasures avatar.


----------



## Weston

*Haydn: Symphony No. 80 in D minor, H. 1/80*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra









Haydn's understated brilliance has just gone --well, understated! -- for too long. This symphony is flat out weird. The adagio is fairly long, Beethovenian in scope, featuring unusual starts and stops I don't recall hearing in other symphonies of the time, or any other time for that matter. Then the finale has startling sudden modulations that had to have raised eyebrows. The more I hear Haydn, the more I think Beethoven owes more to him than we think. Beethoven may have been a brash genius, but Haydn was a quietly subtle mature genius.


----------



## senza sordino

From my new purchase
Mahler Symphony #8








This is enough for one night.


----------



## Sid James

*Ravel*
_Gaspard de la Nuit ; Pavane pour une infante defunte ; Valses nobles et sentimentales_
- Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
_Jeux d'eau ; Miroirs_
- Nadia Cole, piano
(Eloquence)

*Merulo*
_Toccata seconda del 1o tono
Missa Apostolorum
Magnificat del secondo tono_
- Frédéric Munoz, organ ; Grupo Vocal Grégor ; Dante Andreo, director 
(Naxos - 2 cd's)

*Lutoslawski*
_Five Songs for soprano and orchestra: The Sea, Wind, Winter, Knights, Church Bells_
- Halina Lukomska, sop. ; Polish National Radio SO under the composer 
(EMI)










Its great to hear the *piano music of Ravel, * and I detect influences from Liszt to the vibes of the blues and Asian and Spanish music too. I like the images that these pieces evoke, their poetic quality, also this tension between restraint and passion. 










On to *Claudio Merulo*, who was amongst Monteverdi's predecessors at St Mark's in Venice. The organ music here is interspersed with Gregorian chant. This isn't exactly riveting listening, but the symbiosis between the two works both musically and providing a sense of meditation and solace.

Despite advances in music, including by Monteverdi and the Gabrielis (who where Merulo's contemporaries, Andrea was his assistant at Venice) this tradition would be continued into the 20th century. I am familiar with *organ masses* by Couperin and similar works by Dupre and Durufle. Here though you don't only get the organ part, but also the plainchant, which means the whole thing lasts over 90 minutes. 










Finishing with *Lutoslawski's 5 early songs*, and evocative is the word here too (as in the Ravel earlier). Even without knowing the words, the poetic and image laden quality of these pieces shines through. Some amazing textures here. They where originally composed with piano accompaniment in 1957 and orchestrated the following year.


----------



## Weston

*Reinecke: Symphony No. 1 in A major, Op. 79*
Alfred Walter / Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra









This fairly early Naxos / Marco Polo release may be a less than stellar recording (though it's not horrible by any means), but the music itself is outstanding. Reinecke is a neglected gem in the classical repertoire. The second movement delivers some of the most romantic themes one could hope to hear. Sadly I found the finale not nearly as interesting as the other three movements, so while it may be flawed, it's nonetheless a gem.


----------



## brotagonist

I've spent much of the last couple of days considering, reconsidering and finally determining the myriad possibilities for my next two Debussy albums, so I haven't been paying much attention to what's spinning.

Tonight, I'll finally wind up the first disc of this set:









Jochum/LSO

Haydn Symphonies 93, 94 "Surprise", 103 "Drum Roll"

Need I say anything? :kiss:


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Falstaff
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3


----------



## mirepoix

Middle of the night listening - Debussy, Sonata in D minor for cello and piano, Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's "Gassenhauer" Piano Trio, Op. 11. Patrick Cohen and friends. A very enjoyable HIP performance.


----------



## Pugg

​The wonderful Jascha Heifetz with gorgeous music :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Berwald, Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonie Singulière." Berwald was a fine symphonist, and this one is a good starting place to explore his works. He never quite made it pay commercially and went on to other things, writing a friend that "music makes a thin soup."


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schumann-'Zwickau' symphony, Symphony 1 and Overture, Scherzo and Finale-John Eliot Gardiner and the ORR.
> 
> I was always lead to believe (as I imagine many others were) that as a symphonist Schumann just did not really 'figure'-well that piece of 'received wisdom' is finally proven to be totally inaccurate by this boxed set!
> 
> On further listening I can only conclude that any reservations anyone may have regarding Schumann as a symphonist would be immediately dispelled on listening to this particular series of recordings-the question remains I suppose, is this a reflection primarily of the compositions or the interpretation-there is a vitality, a momentum,a transparency-in effect a string of positive adjectives would be needed to do justice to Gardiner and the ORR!


in the light of this really positive experience of Gardiner and the ORR I have been looking at the possibility of investigating other recordings, particularly Beethoven (I am currently contemplating the 'need' to get hold of a set of the piano concertos)-anyone any helpful opinions?


----------



## MrCello

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 5 

London Philharmonic Orchestra under Paavo Berglund.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've always had a soft spot for Chausson's _Concert for Piano, Violin and String Quartet_, which here receives an excellent performance from Amoyal, Roge and the Ysaye Quartet. New to me was the Piano Quartet, a delightfully Gallic offering at times reminiscent of Faure.

The first disc consists of the gorgeously lush and Wagner inspired Symphony in B minor, though if often also recalls his teacher Cesar Franck, the well known Poeme for violin and the Poeme de l'amour et de la mer, all under the safe hands of Charles Dutoit and his Montreal symphony.

Chantal Juillet is the sweet-toned violinist in the Poeme and Francois Le Roux the baritone soloist for the vocal work. He sings it well enough, but I'm going to nail my colours firmly to the mast and say I prefer a female singer in the piece. Le Roux did not eradicate memories of De Los Angeles, Baker or Teyte.


----------



## jim prideaux

after an exhilarating time spent in the company of Robert Schumann's symphonic works this morning is time for a return to Tubin and his 4th symphony as performed by Jarvi and the Musikselskabet Harmonien of Bergen.....the title 'Sinfonia lirica'seems particularly appropriate for this melodic yet attractively austere work!


----------



## Art Rock

The final CD in Danacord's series of the complete symphonies of Louis Glass, late romantic composer from Denmark. This is a double CD with the 1st and 5th. Listening to the 1st first.


----------



## Echoes




----------



## SimonNZ

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Antiphonen - Hans Zender, cond.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2










Longing for winter.


----------



## psu

The Bruckner for now.


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's Piano Four Hands - Roger Woodward and Ralph Lane, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50331
> 
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for Chausson's _Concert for Piano, Violin and String Quartet_, which here receives an excellent performance from Amoyal, Roge and the Ysaye Quartet. New to me was the Piano Quartet, a delightfully Gallic offering at times reminiscent of Faure.
> 
> The first disc consists of the gorgeously lush and Wagner inspired Symphony in B minor, though if often also recalls his teacher Cesar Franck, the well known Poeme for violin and the Poeme de l'amour et de la mer, all under the safe hands of Charles Dutoit and his Montreal symphony.
> 
> Chantal Juillet is the sweet-toned violinist in the Poeme and Francois Le Roux the baritone soloist for the vocal work. He sings it well enough, but I'm going to nail my colours firmly to the mast and say I prefer a female singer in the piece. Le Roux did not eradicate memories of De Los Angeles, Baker or Teyte.


_Ja. Ja. Oui. Oui. Si. Si. ;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Galina Ustvolskaya's Piano Sonata No.3 - Markus Hinterhäuser, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
On this sunny afternoon .


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky & Lieutenant Kije Suite (Previn & co); Martinu: piano quintets 1 and 2 (Karel Kosarek & the Martinu Quartet)


----------



## bejart

Matthias Weckmann (1619-1674): Trio Sonata in G Major

London Baroque: Ingrid Seifert and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Charles Medlam, bass viol -- Terence Charleston, chamber organ


----------



## Jeff W

Got started off with Ferdinand Ries last night and his Symphony No. 5 & 3. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester. I am of the opinion that his Fifth is his best symphony.









Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and his Scheherazade came next (skipped Stravinksy's 'Song of the Nightingale' as I don't overly care for that piece...). Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I will freely admit to listening to this one as it got brought up earlier in this thread :tiphat:









Gave a listen to Beethoven next and his Fifth and Eighth Symphony along with the Leonore Overture No. 3. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra.









Lastly before I call it quits and go to bed, Mozart's Clarinet Concerto and Quintet. David Shifrin lays the basset clarinet in both. In the concerto, the Mostly Mozart Orchestra was led by Gerard Schwarz and in the quintet, Shifrin is accompanied by members of Chamber Music Northwest. I'm probably biased towards Shifrin's recording of this since I got to see him perform the concerto live with the Albany Symphony a while back...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor, 'Rider'; No. 1 in C Major; No. 2 in F Major (Kodály Quartet).









Op. 74 has arrived - starting from the end - the Rider.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

For any who have not availed themselves of Tchaikovsky's piano works I highly recommend the Vox Box sets by Michael Ponti. These are really fine recordings and played with feeling and passion by Ponti.

















Kevin


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Serov*
Opera in five acts "Judith."
-Irina Udalova, Elena Zaremba, Mikhail Krutikov, Nikolay Vassiliev, Anatoly Babykin, et al.
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra, Russian Academic Choir, & Male Chamber Choir/Andrey Chistiakov.

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Autumnal Parable in one act "Kashchey the Immortal."
-Konstantin Pluzhnikov, Marina Shagugh, Larissa Dyadkova, A. Gergalov, & A. Morozov.
-The Kirov Opera Orchestra & Chorus/Valery Gergiev.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Quintet for Piano, Two Violins, Cello, & Viola (1962).
-Boris Tchaikovsky, pianist.
-The Prokofiev String Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

_Their company was pleasurable_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair, here; feeling the early-morning caffeinated_ Gemutlichkeit_ to the glories of that perennial, glammy favorite of mine, _Der Rosenkavalier_.

In all honesty though, a rather tepid performance on the baton-side.

-- but that _voice_ of Kiri's!! That seamless-silvery legato voice! God I just love it to _death_.

Cheers. . . and <elbow raised with demitasse in hand> 'Good morning.' _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 50339
> View attachment 50340
> 
> 
> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky & Lieutenant Kije Suite (Previn & co); Martinu: piano quintets 1 and 2 (Karel Kosarek & the Martinu Quartet)


I love the Previn _Alexander Nevsky_ cd _cover_-- and it was the among the very first I ever _bought_. . . but have you heard the DG Abbado/LSO?

Valhalla awaits. _;D_


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Baroque music as it was meant to be played: by a large string orchestra using lots of vibrato.


:scold::scold::scold:

Afterwards, apologize to your ears and put this on:


----------



## Guest

Celloissimo said:


> Oh hey, another Joy Division fan!
> Wasn't expecting to run into one on this site.
> 
> Or least I think you are judging from your Unknown Pleasures avatar.


Absolutely! You are the first person to have recognized the avatar (at least the first person to comment on it that I know of).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Symphony No. 41 in C Major, 'Jupiter' (Sir John Eliot Gardiner; The English Baroque Soloists).


----------



## Oskaar

*Mozart: Horn Quintet, Piano Quartet, Clarinet Quintet / Zirk, Luevano, Arianna Quartet*

Composer: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Performer: David Foster, Willard Zirk, Dady Mehta, Kimberly Cole Luevano 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Arianna String Quartet









Horn Quintet in E flat, K407
Willard Zirk (horn)

Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Dady Mehta (piano)

Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581
Kimberly Cole Luevano (clarinet)








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
3 Amazingly beautiful works, amazingly beautifuly performed!
For me, this is Mozart pleasure at the highest level.

*Most impressive, performance-wise, is the Piano Quartet. Tempos are brisk, accents and dynamics carefully observed, and rhythmic pointing alert. As noted above, many small details in voice-leading, echo effects, and the passing of material from one instrument to another are revealed with a precision and transparency not always captured as clearly by other recordings I've heard.

This is a tantalizing appetizer for things yet to come. I'm hoping that Centaur and the Arianna String Quartet make good on their pledge-better late than never-to record and release the Mozart, Beethoven, Janá?ek, and Bartók promised. Meanwhile, this is one zombie that deserves to stay undead. Recommended.*
*arkivmusic*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bruckner* birthday (1824), and *Grieg* death day (1907).


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> in the light of this really positive experience of Gardiner and the ORR I have been looking at the possibility of investigating other recordings, particularly Beethoven (I am currently contemplating the 'need' to get hold of a set of the piano concertos)-anyone any helpful opinions?


*LvB* PCs (CD), *LvB* Symphonies (CD, DVD).


----------



## Blancrocher

Frank Martin: Mass for Double Chorus and other works (The Sixteen); Prokofiev: Violin Concerto 1 & 2 (Josefowicz/Dutoit)


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I / Friedrich Gulda*

Listening to this new acquisition again & enjoying it very much.


----------



## Itullian

Her name says it all. :angel:


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven: Op. 31 Piano Sonatas 1, 2, & 3. So this is said to be a pioneering time in Beethoven's compositional development. I hear traces of it. The 2nd, "The Tempest" has some indications of things to come: an increasing sense of drama, an intensity of expression which startles me, a rhythmic drive, contrasting extremes which give the impression of "outbursts" of emotion; a feel of the "fantasy" form, which was supposed to be Bach's and Mozart's way of capturing an improvisation, with flights of fantasy and ideas which seem to evoke imagery of some sort.










(later editOh, yeah, that Allegretto third mvt of the Tempest is great! One of my favorites.


----------



## Alypius

Olivier Messiaen - _Turangalîla-Symphonie_ (1946-1948)
Performance: Myung-Whun Chung / Orchestre de l'Opera Bastile (DG, 1992)










= Disc 3 of Olivier Messiaen, _Orchestral Works_ (10 CDs) (Deutsche Grammophon, "Collectors Edition," 2012)


----------



## millionrainbows

Kevin Pearson said:


> For any who have not availed themselves of Tchaikovsky's piano works I highly recommend the Vox Box sets by Michael Ponti. These are really fine recordings and played with feeling and passion by Ponti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


How's the sound on those? I have a Ponti/Vox Scriabin, and it sounds very bright. I think they were DBX encoded, and for the mastering, they were not run through a DBX unit, that's just a guess.


----------



## julianoq

Another album that I just included in my "why I never listened before?" category. Amazing!


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 3 in D minor.
Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic
Yvonne Minton, mezzo soprano
1976 live performance

I was fortunate enough to be a subscriber to the NY Philharmonic subscription concerts in 1976 and I was in attendance at one of the four performances of Boulez' Mahler's Third, but not this one.
How do I know? The horns, always a NY Philharmonic weakness, are a disaster in Ms. Minton's "O Mensch!" They were not, in the performance I attended.

Anyhow, anyone doubting that Mr. Boulez is not a great Mahler conductor simply needs to hear this. He keeps this sprawling work together. His interpretation is unsentimental; the perfect antidote to Leonard Bernstein and I myself find it completely refreshing. The music needs no "sentimental push" to make its desired effect.

There was much dissension among audiences and some NY Philharmonic players when Pierre Boulez was the music director back in the day, but for me they were the glory days!


----------



## julianoq

hpowders said:


> Anyhow, anyone doubting that Mr. Boulez is not a great Mahler conductor simply needs to hear this. He keeps this sprawling work together. His interpretation is unsentimental; the perfect antidote to Leonard Bernstein and I myself find it completely refreshing. The music needs no "sentimental push" to make its desired effect.


I love Boulez conducting Mahler. It is impressive how clear he makes it sounds, it is possible to notice details usually hidden on too much drama by other conductors.


----------



## senza sordino

^^^^ Mahler symphony #3 is his one symphony I don't know. I'm going to order it soon from my local vendor, probably the Berstein version

This morning RVW Sea Symphony







an ambitious first symphony indeed


----------



## hpowders

julianoq said:


> I love Boulez conducting Mahler. It is impressive how clear he makes it sounds, it is possible to notice details usually hidden on too much drama by other conductors.


Like I said, Mahler's music DOES NOT need a 'sentimental push" a la Bernstein. His music is quite emotional played "straight".

I also have Boulez' complete Mahler and except for a few minor quibbles, it is an astonishing achievement in my opinion.

Boulez is one of the greatest and also one of the most under appreciated conductors who ever lived!!!


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> From my new purchase
> Mahler Symphony #8
> View attachment 50321
> 
> 
> This is enough for one night.


One of Boulez' greatest performances, in my opinion!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Kopachris

Turns out I never did move my music library from my external hard drive back to my internal hard drive after reloading my computer, and now my external hard drive is dead, so now I have to rip all my CDs again. At least there aren't that many. First up:


----------



## Mahlerian

julianoq said:


> I love Boulez conducting Mahler. It is impressive how clear he makes it sounds, it is possible to notice details usually hidden on too much drama by other conductors.


It's good to note that Mahler placed a great deal of emphasis on clarity himself. The numerous instructions and nuanced orchestration in his scores are there for the sake of clarity as much as for color. As a conductor, he would routinely bring out inner voices that other conductors would not.

Finished up the other two acts:

Berg: Lulu
Christine Schaefer, Wolfgang Schoene, Kathryn Harries, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Davis









Excellent production, and Christine Schaefer is a wonderful Lulu, both in terms of singing and acting. I enjoyed the film segment at the center of Act II.


----------



## hpowders

julianoq said:


> I love Boulez conducting Mahler. It is impressive how clear he makes it sounds, it is possible to notice details usually hidden on too much drama by other conductors.


Yes. When he conducts, you can practically write out the score, assuming you have the talent to do so. He has been unfairly judged, in my opinion, as "cold".

When I was a NY Philharmonic subscriber, Boulez conducted all kinds of music. He gave a terrific La Valse, but his Mozart and Haydn were also quite fine!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 30 in C Major, 'Alleluja' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).


----------



## jim prideaux

I know its not strictly 'current listening' but have coincidentally encountered two portrayals of the Gustav Mahler-had always wanted to have another look at Ken Russell's film so watched most of it early this evening-I am also reading Frank Tallis novel 'Death and the Maiden'(the sixth of a series set in Vienna at the beginning of the 20th century)-Mahler is a central character-oddly enough neither create a particularly positive impression-anyway I have given up with Ken and am now returning to Gardiner and Schumann-a positive antidote!

thanks to the previous posts I am now considering Boulez and Mahler recordings-this spending splurge will have to stop at some point.........but maybe after Atterberg symphonies!


----------



## Kopachris

Next up, listening to:










While I rip something else that's green:


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Bartok: Kossuth Symphonic Poem BB.31









Everything is quiet, very quiet..


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mahler #5 - Claudio Abbado/Berliner Philharmoniker*

It took repeated listens but M5 finally clicked with me! The Adagietto is great, of course, but I enjoyed the 1st and 2nd Mvts the most.










*Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Soloist - Wilhelm Kempff/Ferdinand Leitner and Berliner Philharmoniker*

- Kempff is simply one of the masters of interpreting Beethoven's piano music. Amazing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_L'incoronazione di Poppea ,_Act 2, scene 9: _'Felice cor mio' _

Sylvia McNair in light voice does this with such a delighfully-simple and lighthearted glee.









-- but as much as I like it, I always seem to find myself going back to Gundula Janowitz doing it; at a much slower pace and with a much more dynamic and full-throated voice. In fact, its so gorgeously-dramatic that I really can't exhaust superlatives on it.


----------



## Itullian

Anti HIP Beethoven at its glorious best.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2 of the marvelous set: _Gaspard de la nuit, Sonatine, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Menuet antique, Ma Mere l'Oye_


----------



## Oskaar

*Arnold: Three Shanties, Suite Bourgeoise, Etc / East Winds*

Composer: Malcolm Arnold 
Performer: Victoria Soames, Veda Lin, Allison Rosser, Duncan Fuller, ... 
Orchestra/Ensemble: East Winds









Wind Quintet, Op. 2

Duo for Two Clarinets, Op. 135

Dream City
World Première recording

Hobson's Choice Overture

Grand Fantasia

World Première recording

Overture (1940)
World Première recording

Suite Bourgeoise for flute, oboe & piano

Scherzetto for Clarinet and Orchestra from 'You Know What Sailors Are'

Fantasy for Clarinet Op. 87

Fantasy for Flute and Clarinet
World Première recording

Divertimento for Flute, Oboe and Clarinet Op. 37

Sea Shanties for Wind Quintet, Op. 4








Malcolm Arnold​
Malcolm Arnold is absolutely one of my favourite modern composers. I find him original, very entertaining, and quite humoristic. And this record is eccelent in any way

*This is a valuable release from Naxos for Arnold collectors as it comprises twelve wind chamber scores, five of which are claimed to be world premiere recordings. Sir Malcolm wrote a large body of works for wind instruments and the label will require more than this single release to encompass all his compositions. I look forward to a further issue from these excellent performers of the remaining wind works; such as the Trevelyan Suite, Op. 96; Quintet for flute, violin, viola, horn and bassoon, Op. 7; Trio for flute, viola and piano, Op 6 et al.

The five musicians of East Winds together with their guest players perform Arnold's wind chamber music with fine accomplishment throughout. It is hard to find fault with these fresh and engaging interpretations that have the spontaneous feel of a live performance. The timbre of the instruments is very well captured by the Naxos engineers with only the barest amount of fierceness from the horn. Those looking for a recording of Arnold's wind chamber music have no need to look elsewhere.

On this Naxos release Sir Malcolm is in his element with these excellently performed wind chamber scores and I was with him all the way.*

* -- Michael Cookson, MusicWeb International*


----------



## Guest

Still making my way through the RCA Living Stereo collection of mine. Currently I am listening to this excellent album:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 111 "May my God's will always be done"

For the 3rd Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1725
.
John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Sinfonia in B Flat

Massilmiliano Caldi conducting the Orchestra da Camera Milano Classica


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Elīna Garanča sings works from Donizetti, Tchaikovsky, Gounod, Berlioz, and other Romantic-era composers. I have long loved the Mezzo-Soprano voice which reminds me of the sensuality of clarinet and Viennese chocolate. Of course many of my favorite singers just happen to be Mezzo-Sopranos:

Cecilia Bartoli
Teresa Berganza
Joyce DiDonato
Janet Baker
Susan Graham
Magdalena Kožená
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson
Anne Sofie von Otter
Frederica von Stade
Christa Ludwig
Waltraud Meier
Elīna Garanča


----------



## Guest

Nice, very nice. Mr. Levit certainly doesn't disappoint in this wonderful follow up to his amazing late Beethoven disc. He so clearly delineates the counterpoint and phrases so beautifully. Superb sound, too.


----------



## aleazk

Gérard Grisey - _Modulation_


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor (original version)

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carl Schuricht


----------



## dgee

It's John Cage's birthday today - so, the Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano (pianist Boris Berman). I'm not a huge Cage fan but this is consistently enjoyable work, go the Gamelan!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms - Piano Concert #2 - Sviatoslav Richter/Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Cond. Erich Leinsdorf* (Spotify)

A magical performance, the 2nd mvt is one of my all-time favorites of any work.


----------



## bejart

Ludwig Spohr (1784-1859): Quintet in C Minor for Piano and Winds, Op.52

Ensemble Villa Musica: Jean Claude Gerard, flute -- Ulf Rodenhauser, clarinet -- Marie-
Lousie Neunecker, horn -- Kalle Randalu, piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another very good composer of the Classical Era. I have found that the there is more music of real merit to be found among the chamber works and concertos of this era than the symphonies. Then again, this is true of Mozart as well. Only Haydn (and young Beethoven) are exceptions.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Here are two new composers I found randomly in the mines of John11inch's wonderful channel. I'm going to quote his descriptions of the pieces:

German composer Andreas Dohmen's (1962- ) "Lautung" (2003/2004), composer for the Donaueschinger Musiktage Festival, for large orchestra. 




German mathematician and composer Gerald Eckert's (1960- ) "Nor" for solo percussion (2008), whose works are markedly complex and formal, but always to serve the actual music, as opposed to ********** onto manuscript paper. 




LOL what a description of the Eckert. I'll never be able to erase that imagine of someone ************ onto manuscript paper from my mind. Personally, I found the Eckert piece to be a bit too bare and empty for my tastes. But: the Dohmen was very good. It's an intense piece that uses vocals and orchestra in a really powerful, complex, colorful, and energetic way.

Then I listened to Mozart's D minor piano concerto (Mitsuko Uchida) and Stravinsky's Petrushka because they are awesome favorites.


----------



## Weston

*Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Walton: Violin Concerto*
Bramwell Tovey / Vancouver Symphony Orchestra / James Ehnes, violin









On recommendation, streaming on Spotify in preparation for avaricious acquisition.

The Korngold is wonderful, bristling with memorable vaguely familiar themes.

I only spot checked the Barber concerto having two versions of it already, though this one is very nice.

The Walton is the lesser of the three works although not without its moments. It may only be overshadowed by the other two and will be great when heard on its own.

I'll listen to a Korngold symphony tomorrow evening before making a decision. Sometimes with concertos I secretly wish the soloist would stop noodling around a cadenza so we can get on with the piece. But what pieces!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor (original version)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Carl Schuricht


Schuricht really makes the brass earn their money.

I like his outer-parts of the first movement.

Thumbs-up.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor -- Wilhelm Furtwängler (Berlin, 1944)*










Furtwängler's incandescent Bruckner's Ninth Symphony from 1944 with the Berlin Philharmonic.

Check out the horns at 22:56+


----------



## KenOC

Ludwig Spohr, Clarinet Concerto No. 2. Julian Bliss with the ASMTF, Kenneth Sillito conducting. Very nice piece by a fellow seldom heard these days.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Helgoland_: _echt_ Bruckner.

'Knight's charge!' at 06:00-07:00.

That chorus takes me directly to Valhalla.


----------



## aleazk

Grisey - Les espaces acoustiques: _V.Transitoires_


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 2, Segerstam with the Helsinki PO.


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Arabella


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruch


----------



## SimonNZ

Yves Prin's Flute Concerto "Le Souffle D'Iris" - Pierre-Yves Artaud, flute, Bruno Ferrandis, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with second listen to Schumann 4th (original version) and 2nd performed by Gardiner and the ORR......

sometimes I find myself so pleased with a particular decision about recordings-I know this set will give me hours of pleasure, the interpretations will invite repeated listening!


----------



## KenOC

Dvorak, "Dumky" Piano Trio Op. 90. Beaux Arts Trio. What could be better?


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Cello Concerto - Heinrich Schiff, cello, Michael Gielen, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Dvorak : Piano concerto.
Andras Schiff


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Rihm's Sub-Kontur - Ernest Bour, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 53 in D Major, 'L'Impériale'; Symphony No. 69 in B-Flat Major, 'Laudon' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil - Violin Sonatas 1,2 & 4 plus unfinished sonata for solo violin:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51NGsiJE4hL._SP160,160,0,T_.jpg

The first two sonatas were both written in 1923 during his Parisian 'bad boy' days when he hung out with the likes of Ezra Pound, and are a fine compliment to the Ballet Mechanique and the more 'out there' piano works from this period. Sonata no. 4 is from his later years when he pursued a more sober, conventional style and although certainly less puckish than the first two, it's still an assured work.

Sonata no. 3 is a mystery to me - it's not featured here and I can't find it anywhere else on disc, either.

There is also the unfinished solo violin sonata (from 1927) which has never been recorded before as the manuscript that the composer presented to violinist and friend Olga Rudge ended up tucked away with many of her other papers somewhere within Yale University. Why it was left incomplete I don't know - possibly it was because Antheil's bohemian circle was beginning to fragment (Olga Rudge had by now ended up in Italy with an increasingly difficult Ezra Pound and was withdrawing from concert activity) so perhaps this was Antheil's way of describing the end of an era for him.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's Milena - Phyllis Curtin, soprano, Brian Priestman, cond.

(settings of Kafka's letters to Milena Jesenská)


----------



## ptr

After a leap day of silence yesterday I'm continuing my Marcelle Mayer traversal:

*Marcelle Meyer* - Ses Enregistrements 1925-1957 (EMI)

Discs 9 through 12 featuring Rameau and Scarlatti:















..













..








/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Magisterial Brahms from Gilels and Jochum


----------



## Blancrocher

Esa-Pekka Salonen's piano concerto, with Bonfman and the composer conducting. I'd like a new recording of this extraordinary work, but this will do in the meantime.

The Juilliard SQ in Berg's Lyric Suite and Beethoven's op.135.


----------



## SimonNZ

Luigi Nono's Der Rote Mantel - Peter Hirsch, cond.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> The final CD in Danacord's series of the complete symphonies of Louis Glass, late romantic composer from Denmark. This is a double CD with the 1st and 5th. Listening to the 1st first.


And rounding it off with a few repeated listenings of his fifth. I'm glad I explored this rather unknown composer, the 4th and 5th symphonies are keepers for me.


----------



## Oskaar

*Winter Poems
The Music of Glenn Buhr*

Tovey, Bramwell, Conductor • Turner, Richard, harp • Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra • Dahl, Tracy, soprano • Hodgson, Gregory, timpani • Gripp, Neal, viola









winter poems

The Jumblies
Tracy Dahl (soprano)

Viola Concerto
Neal Gripp (viola)

Beren and Luthien
Gregory Hodgson (timpani), Richard Turner (harp)








Glenn Buhr​
Meditative dreamy music, especially winter poems, but still very exiting, and far from hollow new age-like meditation music. Much of the other works is rich and colourfull, and often dramatic. Great discovery!

*The Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra and conductor Bramwell Tovey are alert, accurate, and dramatic in their playing, though not without a sense that they were approaching and even, at times, exceeding their limits. Sound (produced by Andrea Ratuski and recorded by Anton Kwiatkowski) is a little dry. Nonetheless, there is no hesitation in recommending the disc.*
*allmusic*


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some Brahms.
Ashkenazy / Haitink/ W.P


----------



## Jeff W

Started off with a firecracker last night. Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 & 8 under the baton of Herbert von Karajan who led the Berlin Philharmonic.









More Vaughn-Williams came next. The Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antarctica' and No. 8. Adrian Boult led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I have to say that the organ coming in during the third movement of the Antarctica Symphony scared the heck out of me! Loved this symphony, will probably encore it tonight!









Rounding out the listening is Ferdinand Ries' Symphony No. 4 & No. 6. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.11, No.2, RV 277

Israel Chamber Orchestra with Shlomo Mintz on violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

God I love this music:









_Winter Dreams_, first movement-- Haitink's Concertgebouw endeavor has to be the most spirited yet elegant first movement I've ever heard of this gorgeous music. The original Philips engineering job is uniformly outstanding in every way; in fact, its the best _sounding_ _Winter Dreams _I've ever heard. Other recordings of _Winter Dreams_ by way of comparison are of a somewhat different species.









_Little Russian_, last movement-- Karajan does that first build-up and climax of the last movement like no other. His treatment of the build-up is one my favorite things to listen to in all of Tchaikovsky (if not the symphony itself).









_Benvenuto Cellini Overture_-- Excellent, committed performance by Levine and the Berlin Philharmonic. Do you have a life interesting enough to make a movie on? Renaissance artist and scoundrel Benvenuto Cellini sure did.


----------



## Oskaar

*Abril - Chamber Music*


Daniel del Pino (piano) & José Luis Estellés (clarinet)
Leonor Quartet









Cuarteto para el nuevo milenio

Cuarteto de Agrippa

Alba de los caminos








Anton García Abril​
Absolutely marvelous album! Rich, airy creative and varied chamber music, brilliantly performed, and with very good sound.
I found no reviews, maybe because it is a spanish release, but it is absolutely worth a check.
You can find it on spotify HERE


----------



## csacks

Internet access has been repaired!!!!.
Enjoying Brahms´ Cello Sonata, by Yo Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax.
Long time since last time. My second daughter favorites sonatas, when she was 4. It always called my attention


----------



## Vasks

_Victoria..both a maiden & a nightingale_


----------



## JACE

Now listening to disc 4 in this set:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 12 "Funeral March," 18 "Hunt," and 27 / Rudolf Buchbinder*

My music collection includes Beethoven piano sonata recordings by Arrau, Ashkenazy, Berman, Horowitz, Kempff, Moravec, Serkin, and Vogel. But this new-to-me Buchbinder set is my only complete traversal of all 32.

I foresee lots of Beethoven listening in the next few weeks!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

millionrainbows said:


> How's the sound on those? I have a Ponti/Vox Scriabin, and it sounds very bright. I think they were DBX encoded, and for the mastering, they were not run through a DBX unit, that's just a guess.


I'd say the sound quality of the Tchaikovsky sets are similar to the Scriabin set but have a better presence on the low end and not as tinny sounding. Very clean recording. I can hardly hear any tape hiss. Ponti was a very good pianist. It's unfortunate that a stroke has left him unable to perform anymore.

Kevin


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50414
> 
> 
> _Benvenuto Cellini Overture_-- Excellent, committed performance by Levine and the Berlin Philharmonic. Do you have a life interesting enough to make a movie on? Renaissance artist and scoundrel Benvenuto Cellini sure did.


MB, what do you think of Levine's Requiem? I've never heard his version.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, what do you think of Levine's Requiem? I've never heard his version.


Truth to tell, JACE, I really can't tell you; as I don't listen to it. . . I should though. I do remember that the _Dies Irae_ had some wallopingly-powerful choral climaxes to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* JC Bach* birthday (1735).


----------



## jim prideaux

Bach-Motets BWV 225-229.

Frieder Bernius and the Kammarchor Stuttgart/Barockorchester Stuttgart, various soloists....

first listen to a bargain I found difficult to resist while perusing the shelves of the particularly impressive 'Da Capo' cd shop (a far more appropriate term in this instance than 'store')in Vienna.......the only problem is I think I should have picked up the Franck symphony as well!..........


----------



## psu

Part of my recent Ring blowout. It's so cheap!


----------



## ribonucleic

My crush on Diana Damrau endures, albeit bruised, after a disappointing DVD of La Traviata where - though it pains me to say it - her characterization was both ill-conceived and hammy. (The production design did her no favors either.) Such a far cry from her totally convincing Konstanze in Die Entfuhrung!


----------



## ribonucleic

psu said:


> View attachment 50424
> 
> 
> Part of my recent Ring blowout. It's so cheap!


Wow, you're not kidding. Less than $4 a disc on Amazon.

Such democratization of the music was unimaginable in Wagner's time. I wonder what he would have thought of it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Szymanowski*: Symphonies 3 & 4; Stabat Mater, w. Stryja et al (rec.1988/9).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A much more interesting disc than its title and cover suggests, this includes music from Tchaikovsky's lesser known operas, *Iolanta*, *The Orpichnik*, *Mazeppa*, *The Maid of Orleans*, *Undina*, *The Voyevoda*, *Vakula the Smith*, and *The Enchantress* along with a couple of more familiar arias from *The Queen of Spades* and *Eugene Onegin*. Excellent singing from Inessa Galante, Marina Shaguch, Alexander Fedin and Sergei Leiferkus, though it would have helped if the inadequate sleeve notes had indicated which soprano sings what. Neeme Jarvi and the ROH Orchestra provide superb support.


----------



## Chrythes

Mahler's 9th by Haitink. I heard it for the first time a few days ago. Really great piece of music. I enjoy Mahler's chaos (at least as it seems to me, essentially a musical illiterate) and his bizarre transitions. The theme of the first is beautiful, and I enjoy the change in mood around the middle section. The second is probably his most playful piece. It's almost silly, but he manages to keep it interesting and "serious" throughout. A very colorful piece. The third doesn't interest or move me as much as the first two movements, and I have to say the same for the last movement. I find Mahler quite boring in his slow pieces. Either way, great symphony.


----------



## senza sordino

Handel Violin Sonatas (nice way to start my day, I think I'll learn to play a couple of these pieces)







Resphighi Impressioni Brasilliane & La boutique Fantasque (my mother had an LP with La Boutique, I haven't heard this piece in 30 yrs, beings back memories)







Berg and Beethoven violin concerti (this is a fantastic disk)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Edvard Grieg, Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16 (Annerose Schmidt; Kurt Masur; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Dvorak, "Dumky" Piano Trio Op. 90. Beaux Arts Trio. What could be better?


Personally, I much prefer the Suk Trio on Supraphon, but the Beaux Arts Trio is quite good - haven't heard them with Dvorak, though.


----------



## Guest

Taking a brief break from my RCA Living Stereo traversal for some palate cleansing with Debussy's Preludes, performed by Bavouzet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Chrythes said:


> Mahler's 9th by Haitink. I heard it for the first time a few days ago. Really great piece of music. I enjoy Mahler's chaos (at least as it seems to me, essentially a musical illiterate) and his bizarre transitions. The theme of the first is beautiful, and I enjoy the change in mood around the middle section. The second is probably his most playful piece. It's almost silly, but he manages to keep it interesting and "serious" throughout. A very colorful piece. The third doesn't interest or move me as much as the first two movements, and* I have to say the same for the last movement. I find Mahler quite boring in his slow pieces*.


The biography I recently read claimed that if you don't feel touched to the depths of your being by the finale of the Ninth, then Mahler is simply not for you...

I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## LarryShone

The only mahler I've heard so far is his famous 7th with that delicious slow movement. The trouble is I don't like singing, I'm ok with choral music but not operatic singing or whatever its called. And I understand that many mahler symphonies are of this form. (Same with Beethoven's 9th. I like it up until the singer comes along)


----------



## Guest

LarryShone said:


> The only mahler I've heard so far is his famous 7th with that delicious slow movement. The trouble is I don't like singing, I'm ok with choral music but not operatic singing or whatever its called. And I understand that many mahler symphonies are of this form. (Same with Beethoven's 9th. I like it up until the singer comes along)


Well, they don't all have singing. The following don't have singing:
Symphony 1
Symphony 5
Symphony 6
Symphony 7
Symphony 9
Symphony 10

Now, that being said, you are missing out on some really choice works of his by excluding the singing - his 2nd Symphony is consistently ranked in the top 5 of all symphonies around here, if not number 1. And Das Lied von der Erde is outstanding.


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> The biography I recently read claimed that if you don't feel touched to the depths of your being by the finale of the Ninth, then Mahler is simply not for you...


The Ninth is the work that made me a Mahler convert. The music grabbed me from the first, and it lasted straight through to the end.



Mahlerian said:


> I wouldn't go that far.


Yeah. Me neither -- despite my "road to Damascus" experience with the Ninth.

There are all sorts of ways into Mahler's world.


----------



## Alypius

Mozart Piano Concertos -- recent acquisitions. I'm listening to them in chronological order rather than the pairings of the recordings -- so jumping back and forth between these.


----------



## Blancrocher

Argerich and Bronfman in the 4-hand piano version of Prokofiev's 1st Symphony; Stravinsky conducting his Symphony in C.


----------



## satoru

Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima, Viola Concerto 
Van de Vate:Chernobyl, Concerto No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra
Polish Radio and Television Symphony Orchestra: Szymon Kawalla









I started to listen to this CD for Penderecki, but pieces by Nancy Van de Vate (1930-, living in Austria) were impressive. "Chernobyl" composed in 1987, premiered in 1995, is a dark, haunting but beautiful piece. Starting with atonal cluster of sound, the music transits into a melodic middle section, then leads to the ending part where the sound fades into uncertainty. The Violin Concerto No.1, composed in 1986, premiered in 1987, starts in dark code, but leads into a way lighter mood, followed by a meditative 2nd movement. The last movement, where some folk music materials are incorporated, is a fast-paced piece with solo violin's line floating over the orchestra.

This was my first exposure to Nancy Van de Vate's music. I searched the forum and found that she has rarely been mentioned here. Wiki lists quite a lot of CD releases. Even though her music is not as concentrated or powerful as Penderecki's, I decided to pursue her music a little a bit more in near future.


----------



## Andreas

Mahlerian said:


> The biography I recently read claimed that if you don't feel touched to the depths of your being by the finale of the Ninth, then Mahler is simply not for you...


Well, if it takes the finale of the Ninth to find that out ...
I must admit I don't recall ever being profundly touched by Mahler's music. I like some very much, and I admire his skill as a composer, but I cannot connect to his kind of emotional sensibility. Good thing is, his music really good even without the emotional impact.
Currently listening to:
Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde, transcribed for chamber orchestra by Schoenberg/Riehn (Herreweghe/Ensemble Musique Oblique)


----------



## Oskaar

*Chamber Music - WANAMAKER, G. / HACKBARTH, G. / MARONEY, M.K. / REIPRICH, B. (Velocity²) (Masserini, Bergeron, Lockard)*

Lockard, Brian
Masserini, John
Bergeron, Jonathan









Duo Sonata - Wanamaker, Gregory

Flux - Hackbarth, Glenn

Chameleon II - Maroney, Marcus Karl

A Necklace of Dew - Reiprich, Bruce

Fishing day (arr. for clarinet and saxophone) - Iachimciuc, Igor

Pit Band - Albright, William














Wanamaker, Gregory-------Maroney, Marcus Karl














Reiprich, Bruce-------Iachimciuc, Igor​
Funny, entertaining, and well played record


----------



## LarryShone

DrMike said:


> Well, they don't all have singing. The following don't have singing:
> Symphony 1
> Symphony 5
> Symphony 6
> Symphony 7
> Symphony 9
> Symphony 10
> 
> Now, that being said, you are missing out on some really choice works of his by excluding the singing - his 2nd Symphony is consistently ranked in the top 5 of all symphonies around here, if not number 1. And Das Lied von der Erde is outstanding.


Ah I've heard of Song of the Earth but I'm not sure I could stomach it. I realise I probably sound like a newbie Philistine but I really do not enjoy operatic singing, lieder I believe is the term I was looking for.


----------



## ptr

*Ottorino Respighi* - Belkis, Queen of Sheba / *Paul Hindemith* - Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Weber / *Florent Schmitt* - The Tragedy of Salome (Onyx)









Borusan Istanbul Philharmonic Orchestra u. Sascha Goetzel

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> Yeah. Me neither -- despite my "road to Damascus" experience with the Ninth.
> 
> There are all sorts of ways into Mahler's world.


My conversion to Mahler was through the Sixth. I had heard the Second and Eighth and was not thoroughly enamored of either, and then I heard the Sixth.

I didn't love it, at first, and I struggled to understand just what I was hearing at some points, but something about it grabbed me and never let go. Later I came around to the Second and Eighth as well. The Ninth actually took a bit for me, as did Das Lied.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Chilling with some red wine and some Shosty piano preludes and foogs.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This historical recording was not only the first recording of the Wintereise sung by a tenor in the original key... it was also recorded in Berlin in the final days of WWII as the Battle for Berlin raged. In spite of the age of the recording the sound is quite good, with the vocalist right up front and well-miked.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> *Ottorino Respighi* - Belkis, Queen of Sheba / *Paul Hindemith* - Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Weber / *Florent Schmitt* - The Tragedy of Salome (Onyx)
> 
> View attachment 50449
> 
> 
> Borusan Istanbul Philharmonic Orchestra u. Sascha Goetzel
> 
> /ptr


I have that CD and of course love the program if not the performances.

What'd you think of the readings of the Respighi?

---Especially in light of performances like the Geoffrey Simon/Philharmonia ones on Chandos.


----------



## Guest

LarryShone said:


> Ah I've heard of Song of the Earth but I'm not sure I could stomach it. I realise I probably sound like a newbie Philistine but I really do not enjoy operatic singing, lieder I believe is the term I was looking for.


Not a problem. I was very much the same way - with the exception of Mozart's Magic Flute, I couldn't stand operatic singing. I am slowly changing, but I have always enjoyed singing in symphonies. Lieder, though, are a different thing. You may actually enjoy Lieder singing while not liking operatic singing. Mahler has some wonderful Lieder, but IMHO the king of Lieder is Schubert. Among my favorites are his Winterreise Lieder cycle (mentioned above), as well as Erlkonig and Der Tod und das Madchen. It is a different singing style - a more intimate, smaller setting. Frequently, especially with Schubert, a solo singer accompanied by piano.

At any rate, try some of those other symphonies of Mahler's that don't contain singing. The 5th is very popular, particularly with its beautiful Adagietto. I really enjoy the 1st, but of that group, the 6th is my favorite. It has a hauntingly beautiful slow movement.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> My conversion to Mahler was through the Sixth. I had heard the Second and Eighth and was not thoroughly enamored of either, and then I heard the Sixth.
> 
> I didn't love it, at first, and I struggled to understand just what I was hearing at some points, but something about it grabbed me and never let go. Later I came around to the Second and Eighth as well. The Ninth actually took a bit for me, as did Das Lied.


My first experience with Mahler was with his 1st, and I found it enjoyable, but nothing spectacular. I then listened to the 8th and have to admit I was fairly turned off. But a friend of mine that was very familiar with the 2nd suggested I give it a try. I found a recording by Slatkin at my library, and it grabbed me right away - particularly the Urlied movement. It is still my favorite of the group, and the 8th is still my least favorite, but the 6th is now easily at least 2nd place, if not tied for 1st.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> My conversion to Mahler was through the Sixth. I had heard the Second and Eighth and was not thoroughly enamored of either, and then I heard the Sixth.
> 
> I didn't love it, at first, and I struggled to understand just what I was hearing at some points, but something about it grabbed me and never let go. Later I came around to the Second and Eighth as well. The Ninth actually took a bit for me, as did Das Lied.


I think as far as profundity of sentiment goes, these are absolute masterworks.


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This historical recording was not only the first recording of the Wintereise sung by a tenor in the original key... it was also recorded in Berlin in the final days of WWII as the Battle for Berlin raged. In spite of the age of the recording the sound is quite good, with the vocalist right up front and well-miked.


I sampled this on iTunes, and you are right, the sound is very good. The vocals are very clear - very well miked. The piano sounds a little muted, but no worse than many more modern, stereo recordings I have heard.


----------



## Oskaar

*FARQUHAR: Symphonies Nos. 1-3*

*New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/Kenneth Young*









The Three Symphonies 
Symphony No.1 (1959) [21:30] 
(Moderato [8:25]; Presto [6:06]; Lento [7:00]) 
Symphony No.2 (1982) [28:28] 
Symphony No.3 ...remembered songs... (2002) [19:04] 
(Moderato energico [8:37]; Leggiero [2:50]; Alla marcia lento 
[3:29]; Andante tranquillo [4:08])








David FARQUHAR​
I have listened to 1 and 2, and I really liked both of them.

*Three atmospheric symphonies to set alongside and in contrast to those by that other New Zealand symphonist, Douglas Lilburn. The Third is a striking, moving and instantly commanding work. All three, while being personal and distinctive, should appeal to the same constituency as the Rawsthorne and Frankel symphonies.*
*musicweb-international*


----------



## Morimur

*Astor Piazzolla - (1968) Maria de Buenos Aires*

_Y'all need need to hear this... Booyah!_


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> What'd you think of the readings of the Respighi?


Not much, first listen, I'm not familiar enough with "Belkis" to have a favourite recording, think that I have that Chandos disc some where, I will have to dig it out! The Hindemith is run of the mill (Prefer Blomstedt or Fricsay), the Schmitt is Ok, but most other commercial recordings are better (slightly prefer Janowski even If I have a French Aircheck with Pascal Rophé that is the best version I've heard)

/ptr


----------



## satoru

Mutter: Modern

Until last decade, I stupidly avoided Mutter. Then I come to know where her heart is: in modern music. This album is, in a sense, essence of her heart, isn't it? These performances are so good... I'm still not crazy for her Vivaldi or other classics, but nowadays whenever I spot her modern music CD, I just grab it.

Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Lutoslawski: Partita, for violin, orchestra & obbligato piano
Lutoslawski: Chain 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
Moret: Concerto for violin & orchestra "En rêve"
Berg: Violin Concerto
Rihm: Gesungene Zeit (Time Chant), for violin & orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Not much, first listen, I'm not familiar enough with "Belkis" to have a favourite recording, think that I have that Chandos disc some where, I will have to dig it out! The Hindemith is run of the mill (Prefer Blomstedt or Fricsay), the Schmitt is Ok, but most other commercial recordings are better (slightly prefer Janowski even If I have a French Aircheck with Pascal Rophé that is the best version I've heard)
> /ptr


Lovely-- thanks.

-- The reason I ask is because when my friend at my house on the other side of the room asked me how the performance was?-- I said, "Hold on." I then took the cd off the shelf and out of the jewel case and threw it like a frisbee at him-- where it hit the wall. "Have it. It's yours."


----------



## opus55

Rautavaara: Angel of Dusk










Playing saved albums on Spotify


----------



## LancsMan

*Gorecki: Symphony No. 3*London Sinfonietta with Dawn Upshaw conducted by David Zinman on Elektra Nonsuch







This symphony (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs) dates from 1976 and marks a move away from challenging to audience friendly modern music. I understand it even made it into the pop charts.

Yes it's moving, and very well performed here. I sometimes am a little nervous about it. Is it too easy? There is certainly no challenge in the piece, and little contrast between the three movements. Perhaps I'm being churlish.


----------



## julianoq

First listen on Messiaen's very early work 8 preludes for piano and enjoying it a lot. Performed by Aimard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The reading is somewhat reserved; as least for my fervid Straussian inclinations.

But the recording _quality _is _DIV-INE_.

The densely-textured horns and climaxes in "A Hero's Deeds in Battle" never sounded so _clean_.

I can get immense enjoyment from this cd just for the sound quality alone.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I sampled this on iTunes, and you are right, the sound is very good. The vocals are very clear - very well miked. The piano sounds a little muted, but no worse than many more modern, stereo recordings I have heard.

Yes... for 1945 and considering the conditions under which it was recorded... the sound is rather miraculous. As you suggest, the vocals are quite clear while the piano isn't much more muted than many other recordings.

The _Winterreise_ is already an incredibly moving experience. Considering the circumstances of this recording raises the experience to something as profoundly stirring as Kathleen Ferrier's performance of _Das Lied von der Erde_... singing of the real and not so distant reality of death while facing her own imminent demise... or more recently, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson poignant performance of her husband, Peter Lieberson's _Neruda Songs_ (_Amor mío, si muero y tú no mueres_/"My love, if I should die...") but months before she also succumbed to cancer.

Simply as a work of music I find Schubert's song cycle, _Winterreise_ rivals or surpasses most other works with far greater forces at their disposal (symphonies, oratorios, operas, etc...) It is simply astounding the variety of moods and "colors" that Schubert can walk us through with no more than a single vocalist and a pianist. For those who still wonder why Schubert is ranked not far behind Beethoven, this is one reason why. Schubert did for the humble lied what Beethoven did for the simple piano sonata... he turned it into an art form that is almost symphonic.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50456
> 
> 
> The reading is somewhat reserved; as least for my fervid Straussian inclinations.
> 
> But the recording _quality _is _DIV-INE_.
> 
> The densely-textured horns and climaxes in "A Hero's Deeds in Battle" never sounded so _clean_.
> 
> I can get immense enjoyment from this cd just for the sound quality alone.


Now, now _ma chère_ Marschallin... you surely aren't considering becoming something so mundane as an audiophile?


----------



## LancsMan

*Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3* Los Angeles Philharmonic conducted by Essa-Pekka Salonen on Sony Classical







Now this isn't 'difficult' music in my opinion, but fortunately it's 'difficult' enough to be free from the risk of making it into the pop music charts (a fate that befell the Gorecki symphony I listened to previously).

This symphony started in sketches made in 1972, but was only completed in 1983. I must say it appeals to me rather more than the Gorecki.

Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> StlukesguildOhio: Now, now ma chère Marschallin... you surely aren't considering becoming something so mundane as an audiophile?


Oh, 'ultramundane'-- I'm a sensualist and materialist to the tips of my _f__ingernails_.

By the way, your makeup is _TER-rible_. . . but I love your tiara all the same. _;D_


----------



## Oskaar

*Ballet For A Lonely Violinist*

Vadim Gluzman (violin) 
Angela Yoffe (piano)









Auerbach:	
Lonely Suite (Ballet for a Lonely Violinist), Op. 70

Sonata No. 2 for Violin and Piano (September 11), Op. 63

Shostakovich:	
Violin Sonata, Op. 134

Jazz Suite No. 1

(for violin and piano, transcription by Michael Gluzman)














Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH-----Lera AUERBACH​
*Artistic Quality: 10 Sound Quality: 10*
*ClassicsToday*

*"…the centre of gravity of this recital is a magnificently eloquent and understanding performance of Shostakovich's Violin Sonata, which as the years pass comes to seem one of the greatest of his late works. …Gluzman and Yoffe infuse the music with an expressive glow that transcends its innate austerity."*
*bbc*

_*"Vadim Gluzman and Angela Yoffe, an impressive well matched husband-and-wife team, give a powerful account of the 1968 Shostakovich Sonata. This performance rises to its demands - extremes of tone and virtuoso intensity - the central Allegretto projecting an atmosphere of glittering ferocity. The Jazz Suite No 1 of 1934... takes us back to a very different Shostakovich: the wit may be sardonic but the mood remains light-hearted and upbeat. The Sonata, Auerbach's response to the events of 9/11, is on a far grander scale, with big, even melodramatic gestures. It's a well made piece, imaginatively cast for the two instruments and with some beautiful, inspiring moments..."*_
*grammophone*


----------



## LancsMan

*Tippett: The Mask of Time* BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, BBC Singers, Faye Robinson, Sarah Walker, Robert Tear & John Cheek conducted by Andrew Davis on EMI








OK I admit I'm more of a Benjamin Britten than Michael Tippett man. I have some reservations about Tippett - he's a far more overtly intellectual composer than Britten - and this doesn't always sit well with me. This work is a case in point.

The CD notes state that 'The Mask of Time is explicitly concerned with the transcendental. It deals with those fundamental matters that bear upon man, his relationship with Time, his place in the world as we know it and the mysterious universe at large.' That's quite a big ask, and I'm not really convinced that the music actually delivers on this rather elevated aim. Or maybe I'm too superficial to realise what a masterpiece it is.

It may fall short in my view, but there's quite a lot of musical interest to make up for this, but I find that my interest is not consistently maintained, despite a very valiant attempt by the performers.


----------



## omega

*Anton Bruckner*, _Mass n°3 in F minor_
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks | Hanna-Elisabeth Müller | Anke Vondung | Dominil Wortig | Franz-Joseph Selig | Bamberger Symphoniker | Robin Ticciati


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ribonucleic

The Cecilia Bartoli performance of Mozart K.152, "Ridente la calma". Gorgeous!


----------



## Morimur

LancsMan said:


> *Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3* Los Angeles Philharmonic conducted by Essa-Pekka Salonen on Sony Classical
> View attachment 50458
> 
> Now this isn't 'difficult' music in my opinion, but fortunately it's 'difficult' enough to be free from the risk of making it into the pop music charts (a fate that befell the Gorecki symphony I listened to previously).
> 
> This symphony started in sketches made in 1972, but was only completed in 1983. I must say it appeals to me rather more than the Gorecki.
> 
> Excellent performance and recording.


Lutosławski's music needs to be listened to much more around here.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ahhh!!! Now here, Mademoiselle Marschallin, is a little known work of extreme over-the-top lush sensuality and enough sweetness to put you into a diabetic coma. I know your taste seemingly leans toward the French and Germanic... but every now and then a little gelato and Caffè Borghetti is just what is needed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ahhh!!! Now here, Mademoiselle Marschallin, is a little known work of extreme over-the-top lush sensuality and enough sweetness to put you into a diabetic coma. I know your taste seemingly leans toward the French and Germanic... but every now and then a little gelato and Caffè Borghetti is just what is needed.


You're a Sweetheart and a Diva. I kiss your hand repeatedly. _;D_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem - Cond. John Eliot Gardiner/Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique*

thanks to jim prideaux for suggesting the Gardiner recording.









- What a glorious beard.


----------



## Morimur

*Alberto Ginastera - Popol Vuh • Cantata para America Magica (Asbury)*


----------



## cwarchc

Today it has been 









and


----------



## Guest

After reading a rather bad review of this in the new issue of _Gramophone _after I ordered it, I was afraid I had made a mistake: I hadn't! Maybe he doesn't wear his heart on his sleeve as much as some would like, he's no MIDI file, either! I hear plenty of emotion along with intellectual rigor. Outstanding sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 112 "The Lord id my faithful shepherd"

For Misericordias Domini - Leipzig, 1731

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.

now:










Bach's Mass in B minor - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, cond. (1968)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Béla Bartók, Concerto for Orchestra - The Symphony Orchestra of the Liszt School Of Music (Conductor: Prof. Nicolás Pasquet)*






Amazing!

*Béla Bartók, String Quartet #4 - Takács Quartet*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

By co-incidence:

*JS Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1, BWV 846-869 *
Bob van Asperen (harpsichord)
[Virgin, 1989/90]










And over the last couple of days whilst I was on the train to and from Glasgow:

Various works from the excellent box set *Bridge - Orchestral Works*
Hickox, BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales, Alban Gerhardt, 'cello
[Chandos]


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Piano Quartet in E-flat, Beaux Arts Trio. One of the great chamber pieces.


----------



## Guest

What a delight! I don't think I've ever heard such virtuoso lute playing before. These are arrangements of 16th century madrigals and canzones by Giovanni Antonio Terzi in 1599, who apparently added a lot of flourishes and counterpoint. Life-like sound, too. (In multi-channel, the lutenists sound a bit larger than life; I prefer the stereo SACD layer.)


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, Triple Concerto
Leslie Parnas, Jaime Laredo, Rudolf Serkin
Marlboro Festival Orchestra
Alexander Schneider

One of the glories of the legendary Marlboro Festival concerts.

One wonders why Beethoven only made a half-assed attempt at the slow movement. Surely he could have developed it into something a bit more profound.

Anyhow, one of my favorite of all Beethoven compositions given a performance to absolutely die for!


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4










I don't get tired of Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## bejart

JCF Bach (1732-1795): Symphony No.3 in D Minor

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting the Cologne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Back to the "serious" music: There are few works that I could listen to twice in a day... but _Winterreise_ would certainly rank at the top of this list. This recent recording by Jonas Kaufmann deserves its recognition as solo vocal recording of the year. It is a truly marvelous performance.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: 2 Lieder Op. 1, 4 Lieder Op. 2, Book of the Hanging Gardens
Donald Gramm, Ellen Faul, Hellen Vanni, Glenn Gould









The main motif of op. 2 no. 4 has been haunting me all day.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: String Trio in G major, Op. 9 No. 1










Mahler: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Sid James

*Villa-Lobos *_Concerto for guitar and small orch_.
- Angel Romero, soloist with London PO under Jesus Lopez-Cobos (EMI)

The *guitar concerto *was the first piece I heard by *Villa-Lobos*, and its still a firm favourite. It brings images of rainforests to mind. Despite the small forces used, the orchestration is very lush and I love the rhythms too.










*Field* 
_Piano Concerto #5 in C major, "L'Incendie par l'Orage" ("Fire by Lightning")
Piano Concerto #6 in C major_
- Benjamin Frith, piano with Northern Sinfonietta under David Haslam (Naxos)

Over to* John Field*, whose piano concertos have a feeling of not only fantasy and fun, but also poetry and imagery.

The *fifth concerto* is named for a brief three minute episode during the first movement which has got harmonies and 'wrong notes' that would be more in place in a 20th century piece. I quite like the blending of piano with tubular bells, which brings Berlioz (who came later) to mind. Beethoven's Pastoral symphony was a likely influence here.

The *sixth concerto* anticipates Chopin in the slow movement that is an arrangement of one of Field's own nocturnes. The finale is a lot of fun too, many unexpected twists and turns here.










*Berg* _String Quartet Op. 3_
- New Zealand String Quartet (Naxos)

I'm trying to get thru my favourite string quartets. A couple of posts ago it was Carter's first one, this time I chose *Berg's Op. 3.*


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Symphony No. 2, arranged for piano trio by his own hand! Can this possibly work? Well, yes.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stockhausen, _Gesang der Junglinge_.
Not quite sure what to make of it.


----------



## Mahlerian

MoonlightSonata said:


> Stockhausen, _Gesang der Junglinge_.
> Not quite sure what to make of it.


It's odd and perhaps a little trippy, but very inventive. Electronic music was very difficult to make at the time, and Stockhausen did some interesting things in the medium.

(Gesang der Junglinge was apparently the Stockhausen work Paul McCartney liked enough to put the composer's face on the Sgt. Pepper's cover.)


----------



## ArtMusic

A very fine performance.


----------



## aleazk

Schoenberg - _Violin Concerto_.


----------



## Weston

LarryShone said:


> Ah I've heard of Song of the Earth but I'm not sure I could stomach it. I realise I probably sound like a newbie Philistine but I really do not enjoy operatic singing, lieder I believe is the term I was looking for.


I used a mental trick and imagined the bellyaching - I mean singing -- as a kind of uber-expressive theremin when it's a soprano, and a metal performance when it's a tenor, because I think a lot of old school metal singers are downright Wagnerian Mario Lanza wannabes. That did the trick for me, but I still have some trouble with alto or contralto.

I've also found wordless sopranos to be thrilling as in Ralph Vaughan-Williams Symphony No. 7. This also really helped win me over to that style of singing and sounds even more like some kind of theremin.


----------



## Rhythm

My heart belongs to Mahler… until the end of the year!

When Mahler's Third Symphony listenings were finished last week, I saw my schedule for listening to all his symphonies didn't have to be revised; I'm actually ahead of schedule. 
Remarkable .









^ Chailly's performances, at the moment.​
This evening, I heard Berman perform *his 1976 recital*, and of course I loved it. Some passionate playing to be heard, here.









^ Lazar Berman, pianist​


----------



## Weston

*Korngold: Symphony in F sharp major, Op. 40*
*Korngold :Abschiedslieder for voice & piano or orchestra, Op. 14*
Edward Downes / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Linda Finnie, contralto









This is a reissue of an earlier album from the 90s that had an artsier cover, but you never know when reissues might be remastered.

The four songs are quite lovely and I can tell Finnie is a very expressive singer. If only I could overcome my aversion to classical contralto!

The symphony is quite a roller coaster ride with some nice soaring sonorities alternating with orchestral one two punches, but I think the Korngold violin concerto from last night has a far more profound effect on me* - and this is an unusual reversal for me. Usually I enjoy symphonies more than concertos, especially violin concertos. But both of these are queuing up next in my want list, the violin concerto first.

Thanks, Marschallin Blair.

*okay, the symphony does get more profound too the farther into it I listen.


----------



## aleazk

MoonlightSonata said:


> Stockhausen, _Gesang der Junglinge_.
> Not quite sure what to make of it.


Stockhausen could make music with any sounds. That piece has a very important historical significance, and it's often considered the first important electronic piece.

There are many reasons why you could find it odd. First, it uses a modernist conception of development (there's no 'theme' etc., instead, events and textures happen and develop in different directions, the development is not linear, but there's always a sense of coherence and cohesion; pay attention to the textures and how they relate and make contrasts with each other, once you sharpen your ear in this style, you realize that nothing there is at all 'random', the usual cliché criticism). Second, the electronic devices allow many textures that sound very different to the ones we are accustomed (if you come from a background of listening to purely instrumental music).

Third, the electronic methods and sounds were quite primitive. Still, it's quite impressive the range and expression S achieves. Many of these sounds have been used later in cartoons and movies, and so some modern listeners sometimes may find the experience a little 'quirky' because of that, a 'retro-futurism' experience. Forget about that and imagine you are Ligeti, in 1956, trying to listen to the radio while taking refuge in a basement because the city is being bombarded:

"_-And you only heard Stockhausen in 1956 as the Hungarian uprising was deemed

-No, no, no. In the moment when the uprising was not destroyed, in the Communist time, the western radio stations were jammed. All the German, American, British, French, possible to listen to radio, but not understanding. And also the music was jammed. So I had a very vague impression. I knew that every Thursday, 11 o'clock, there is one hour of new music in WDR from Cologne . So I had some information about electronic music, but I couldn't really hear. But the Stockhausen Gesange der Junglinge and Kontrapunkte, for instance, I could clearly hear on 7th November '56, because during the Revolution and immediately after the jam station did not work._"

That must have been quite a surreal experience!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

More Stockhausen: _Stimmung_.
This is really strange! It's quite funny to listen to what they're saying.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I just found the 2013 live recording of Taneyev's Oresteia on spotify and its goood!! Still waiting for a DVD though.

https://play.spotify.com/album/5gSaK9PR4T9Aa4PzFzxKgF


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Rihm's String Quartet No.10 - Minguet Quartet


----------



## Weston

^Rihm is another contemporary composer on my radar I've sampled bits and pieces of. What I've heard sounds very interesting. There is so little time for all the things I want to explore!


----------



## SimonNZ

Thinking its been a while so why not...










Stockhausen's Gesang der Jünglinge


----------



## mirepoix

Die Puppenfee (The Fairy Doll) - Bayer. 
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Andrew Mogrelia.









Lightweight and not very original? But that's okay, because it's unashamed about it - and such honesty is often charming.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

More Stockhausen!
_Ensemble_ this time.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius, Symphony 7 (Vanska); Sibelius, Symphonies 4-7 (Karajan; DG)


----------



## ptr

Morning music:

*Keiko Abe* - Marimba Selections II (Denon 1987)







..








Keiko Abe, marimba

soothing!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Sofia Gubaidulina's Garten von Freuden und Traurigkeiten

Marina Piccinini, flute, Kim Kashkashian viola, Sivan Magen harp


----------



## jim prideaux

En Saga/6th Symphony-Sibelius, Vanska and the Lahti S.O.

admittedly on an I pod but perfect compliment to an early morning walk along the austere and rugged coast of the north east!


----------



## SimonNZ

Tristan Murail's L'Esprit Des Dunes - Ensemble Intercontemporain, David Robertson


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Vicki and Canteloube again. What memories this disc brings back!


----------



## ptr

Jean Sibelius - Symphony No 7 (HMV/EMI)









Royal Philharmonic Orchestra u. Thomas Beecham

/ptr


----------



## Itullian

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50488
> 
> 
> Vicki and Canteloube again. What memories this disc brings back!


Leave her alone. She's mine.


----------



## Jeff W

With summer rapidly departing and autumn well on the way in, I thought I'd play a little seasonal music. Went with Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 8 'Sounds of Spring' & No. 10 'To Autumn Time'. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.









Heading into Saturday Symphony territory now, I listened to the Sixth and Seventh Symphony of Jean Sibelius. Osmo Vanska led the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.









Next came my encore of Mahler's Symphony No. 2. This time Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. One word review: Wow!









Turning things down several notches to some Beethoven Piano Sonatas. Jeno Jando played Sonatas No. 8, 9 & 10. For $5.99 on Amazon, this deal cannot be beat!









On now is Respighi's Pines, Fountains and Festivals of Rome. Lorin Maazel is at the helm of the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Oskaar

*American Flute Music / Jeffrey Khaner, Hugh Sung*

Composer: Eldin Burton, Aaron Copland, Walter Piston, Beryl Rubinstein, ... 
Performer: Jeffrey Khaner, Hugh Sung









Burton, E:	
Sonatina for Flute & Piano

Copland:	
Duo for Flute & Piano

Higdon:	
Autumn Reflection

Liebermann, L:	
Sonata for Flute & Piano, Op. 23

Piston:	
Flute Sonata

Rubinstein, B:	
Flute Sonata














Aaron Copland-------Walter Piston














Beryl Rubinstein-------Lowell Liebermann​
*Throughout all this music, much of which is technically of extreme difficulty, Khaner's playing is faultless; his finger-and-tongue work is dauntingly brilliant, while he phrases with the utmost sensitivity and controls all parts of the flute's register with equal ease. There may be those who will find his tone a little too sweet, with its strongly throbbing vibrato and great sweetness - but all those who know their onions where the flute is concerned will acknowledge a major player. He is ably supported and partnered in this splendid recording by Hugh Sung. Bravo Avie! *
*Gwyn Parry-Jones musicweb-international*

*This well-recorded and imaginative disc of American flute music tests the limits of flute playing in every way, and Khaner (who sounds uncannily like his teacher, Julius Baker) treats his listener to a primer. He possesses a large, muscular tone that modulates effortlessly to the music at hand. Just listen to the first two movements of the Copland Duo where he extracts remarkable pianissimo but full-bodied sounds, all the while demonstrating masterful control of the deceptively simple melodic line. His technical prowess is at the forefront in the propulsive second movement of Liebermann's Sonata, a triplet tour-de-force for piano and flute that seems to gain energy insistently through its three-and-a-half minutes.*
*--Michael Liebowitz, ClassicsToday.com*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a lovely disc. Piau's voice is unfailingly lovely and she sings expressively, though she is occasionally guilty of using that "squeezebox" method of voice production favoured by many singers of early music. Passage work is fleet and adept, and mercifully free of all those aspirates we get from a singer like Bartoli. I do have one caveat though. Maybe, as Naive provide no texts, nobody thought the words were very important, because you'd be hard pressed to hear many of them.

That's my only caveat really. In all other respects both singing and playing are something special. Very enjoyable.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sibelius - Kullervo - Paavo Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50496
> 
> 
> This is a lovely disc. Piau's voice is unfailingly lovely and she sings expressively, though she is occasionally guilty of using that "squeezebox" method of voice production favoured by many singers of early music. Passage work is fleet and adept, and mercifully free of all those aspirates we get from a singer like Bartoli. I do have one caveat though. Maybe, as Naive provide no texts, nobody thought the words were very important, because you'd be hard pressed to hear many of them.
> 
> That's my only caveat really. In all other respects both singing and playing are something special. Very enjoyable.


For the hard-of-understanding-- in this case, _moi_-- what's "the squeezebox method of voice production?"


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> For the hard-of-understanding-- in this case, _moi_-- what's "the squeezebox method of voice production?"


It's a phrase John Steane uses to describe singers who have problems singing a long legato line, every note emerging with a slight agogic accent on it. It's something particularly noticeable in singers who specialise in early music. You can hear it in the singing of Simone Kermes and Nancy Argenta. I don't like it at all, as for me it intrudes on the vocal line and destroys legato, which should be the aim of all good singers.

Piau is only occasionally guilty of it here, which suggests she may use it for expressive purposes. For the most part she preserves a pure legato line. I like her singing very much, though I'm told by people that have heard her that the voice is very small.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> It's a phrase John Steane uses to describe singers who have problems singing a long legato line, every note emerging with a slight agogic accent on it. It's something particularly noticeable in singers who specialise in early music. You can hear it in the singing of Simone Kermes and Nancy Argenta. I don't like it at all, as for me it intrudes on the vocal line and destroys legato, which should be the aim of all good singers.
> 
> Piau is only occasionally guilty of it here, which suggests she may use it for expressive purposes. For the most part she preserves a pure legato line. I like her singing very much, though I'm told by people that have heard her that the voice is very small.


Thank you. . . and I will be getting that cd of hers. _Sold._


----------



## hpowders

Brahms, Double Concerto
Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy

I purchased this to get my favorite performance of the Beethoven Triple Concerto on CD but I didn't anticipate that I was also getting one of the greatest performances of the Brahms Double Concerto along with it.

Not my favorite music, but these artists had me convinced to re-evaluate my opinion. That's a great performance!

The 1960's was a true Golden Age for classical music when artists like Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose and Eugene Ormandy walked the planet, enriching our lives with great musical performances such as this one.


----------



## sdtom

Bruckner Symphony No. 3. It is a work that at least for me takes over my spirit.









Tom


----------



## Blancrocher

Sebastian Currier's piano music, performed by Laura Melton.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 50503
> 
> 
> Sibelius - Kullervo - Paavo Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


I really love the Berglund/Bournemouth's comparatively fiercer male choral singing than on other _Kullervo's_; the CPO _Kullervo_ excepted.


----------



## Bas

Giuseppe Verdi - La Traviata 
By Joan Sutherland [soprano], Luciano Pavarotti [tenor], Matteo Manuguerra [bariton], e.a., National Philharmonia Orchestra & Choir, Richard Bonynge [dir.], on Decca


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.18 in G Sharp Minor, BWV 863

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This recording has had a bad press and some pretty bad reviews on Amazon. Listening to it today, I can understand why people might prefer Davis's earlier version on Philips, with a much better bunch of singers than the ones we get here (Kenneth Tarver excepted), but it does have its moments.

I find some of the faster music, like the _Grand fete chez les Capulets_ more viscerally thrilling on this LSO Live version, Davis really driving the rhythms, but elsewhere it flags a bit and Anastassov's bass is a bit of a let down in the final movement.


----------



## Oskaar

*Walton, Barber: Violin Concertos / Bowes, Swensen, Malmo Opera Orchestra*

Composer: Sir William Walton, Samuel Barber 
Performer: Thomas Bowes 
Conductor: Joseph Swensen 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Malmö Opera Orchestra









Barber, S:	
Violin Concerto, Op. 14

Thomas Bowes (violin)

Adagio for Strings, Op. 11

Walton:	
Violin Concerto

Thomas Bowes (violin)

Passacaglia - Death of Falstaff and Touch her soft lips from Henry V














Sir William Walton-------Samuel Barber​
Lovely and passionate playing from Bowes, but I find the orchestra a bit un-devoted..

*While Bowes's somewhat wayward account especially of the spikiest moments of Walton's concerto may make some listeners cautious, the rest of the program should be ingratiating and even revelatory. Recommended, therefore, on that basis but with a soupçon of a caveat.*
*FANFARE: Robert Maxham*

*Bowes yields to none of the Walton's great interpreters...in his dazzling passage work, and he brings a deliciously laid-back italianita to the canzonetta of the middle movement with his gorgeous portamento and rubato
sunday times*

*"What is so remarkable about Bowes as a soloist is not just his technical assurance, his flawless intonation over the widest range, tonal and dnyamic, but his natural feeling for warmly romantic expressiveness...Joseph Swensen also shows his natural sympathy for the Walton idiom...Altogether a resounding success."*
*grammophone*
*
An easy recommendation for this coupling. Superb performances by Bowes, Swensen and his fine orchestra in wonderful sound.
*
*audiophilia*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Well, here's some 'top-notch' Colin Davis.

His Concertgebouw _Firebird _is the best-sounding recording of the ballet I've ever heard; with the stellar seventies Philips engineering team at the helm. The performance has a majesty and punch to it in the "Infernal Dance" I have yet to hear exceeded.

Davis really hurls down the thunderbolts with the Russian-rhythmical asymmetry. On a good strereo system its thrilling to hear. Davis also lends an exotic and finessing touch to the more gossamer textures of the score like the Khorovode, the "Round Dances of the Princesses."

As much as I like this performance, I can only wonder what an inspired Reiner or a Svetlanov could have brought to the table had they done it. Great performance of Davis and the Concertgebouw all the same.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

_Sampling selections from "Works of a Poor Music"_


----------



## Art Rock

Replaying Louis Glass' second symphony (with male choir and organ), coupled with his beautiful Fantasia for piano and orchestra.

These are also on YouTube of you want to explore them:


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Tapiola
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## brotagonist

Sibelius Symphony 7 (part 1, part 2)
Sanderling/Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester

The break between the parts is jarring, but it's all there  The time is about a minute faster than my Karajan/BPO disc. I'm going to have to try one of the much slower versions. Assuming there is no preamble or applause, Bernstein/Vienna do it in 26 minutes and Harding/Mahler Chamber Orchestra, a whopping 31 minutes (BBC Proms 2013)!


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


>


What is your favorite Meistersinger recording? I bought a second hand copy of Jochum set but wish I had either Karajan or Sawallisch set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> What is your favorite Meistersinger recording? I bought a second hand copy of Jochum set but wish I had either Karajan or Sawallisch set.


None of my business really, but if I may?: I'm channeling in the Kubelik/Janowitz for my time and emotional involvement.


----------



## Onder

A little dose of russian moods with Tchaikovsky's fourth and fifth symphonies. The Abbado set.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gyorgy Ligeti

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra*
Pierre-Laurant Aimard, piano
*
Concerto for 'Cello and Orchestra*
Jean-Guihen Queyras, 'cello

*Concerto for Violin and Orchestra*
Saschko Gavrilov, violin
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez [DG, rec. 1994]

My new disc of the week, and a first hearing for me of all of these works. I can hear the influence of Bartok (amongst so many others) very clearly, especially in the piano and violin concertos.


----------



## Andreas

Benjamin Britten, Choral Works & Opera for Children

Great box set. Today, I listened to the Spring Symphony, Noye's Fludde and Saint Nicholas.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Oboe Concerto in D Minor

Howard Griffiths conducting the Northern Sinfonia of England -- Kurt Meier, oboe


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Symphony No. 7 in C
Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra

The album insert information may be all Japanese, but somehow the music comes out all Sibelius.
One of the greatest performances of this symphony.


----------



## Woodduck

opus55 said:


> What is your favorite Meistersinger recording? I bought a second hand copy of Jochum set but wish I had either Karajan or Sawallisch set.


The Sawallisch is one of the better _Meistersingers_, strongly conducted and cast, with the sole unfortunate exception of Weikl's Sachs, which isn't really bad but sounds underpowered and runs out of gas vocally in his final speech. Was he old and tired, perhaps? You audiophiles may not be interested, but for my money there's still no better all-around performance than
EMI's 1950s mono recording under Kempe, with a solid bunch of old-school German singers who're totally at home in the idiom and know their characters inside out. It's worth having just for the radiant, girlish and vocally unsurpassable Eva of Elisabeth Grummer.


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


>





Marschallin Blair said:


> None of my business really, but if I may?: I'm channeling in the Kubelik/Janowitz for my time and emotional involvement.





Woodduck said:


> The Sawallisch is one of the better _Meistersingers_, strongly conducted and cast, with the sole unfortunate exception of Weikl's Sachs, which isn't really bad but sounds underpowered and runs out of gas vocally in his final speech. Was he old and tired, perhaps? You audiophiles may not be interested, but for my money there's still no better all-around performance than
> EMI's 1950s mono recording under Kempe, with a solid bunch of old-school German singers who're totally at home in the idiom and know their characters inside out. It's worth having just for the radiant, girlish and vocally unsurpassable Eva of Elisabeth Grummer.


Thanks for chiming in! I'll listen to the mentioned recordings on spotify or naxos when I get a chance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*
City of Birmingham SO, Simon Rattle - [EMI, rec 1987/8]

Fine accounts of both symphonies


----------



## Marschallin Blair

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Jean Sibelius
> 
> Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
> Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*
> City of Birmingham SO, Simon Rattle - [EMI, rec 1987/8]
> 
> Fine accounts of both symphonies


_Nota bene_: The Rattle _Oceanides_ in that set is fantastic. _;D_


----------



## Guest

I started listening to these newly purchased sets (it will take a while unless I "binge listen"!), and I like what I hear--muscular playing when called for, and amazingly good sound.


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Sir Colin Davis
Boston Symphony Orchestra

Disappointingly earthbound performance, as compared to the magical Ormandy/Philadelphia.
From this Davis/Boston set, the prize performances are those of the symphonies #'s 3 and 6. None better.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> View attachment 50522
> 
> 
> Sibelius Symphony No. 7
> Sir Colin Davis
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Disappointingly earthbound performance, as compared to the magical Ormandy/Philadelphia.
> From this Davis/Boston set, the prize performances are those of the symphonies #'s 3 and 6. None better.


-- except for, say, the Oramo/Birmingham Sibelius Third and the EMI/Karajan/Berlin Sibelius Sixth._ ;D_


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Archduke, played by the Trio Parnassus. They do fine.


----------



## Tristan

*Busoni* - Piano Concerto, Op. 39









It's really more of a piano symphony than a piano concerto, but it's still excellent (the 4th movement is gold). However, I wish Busoni had written more music for piano and orchestra!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Trio in G Major, Op.9, No.1

Denes Kovacs, violin -- Geza Nemeth, violin -- Ede Banda, cello


----------



## ptr

*Marcelle Meyer* - Ses Enregistrements 1925 - 1957 (EMI)

Discs 13 & 14: Scarlatti/Mozart & Mozart Concertos 20 & 23















..








Marcelle Meyer, piano

_And to end the evening:_

*Jean Sibelius* - Symphony No 7 (Bis)










Göteborgs Symfoniker u Neeme Järvi

This is an magnificent version of this symphony!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Giles Swayne: "Silent Land" and other works (cond. Graham Ross); Sebastian Currier: music for violin and piano (Yehonatan Berick and Laura Melton)


----------



## Mika

Allan Pettersson Symphony 9 (Norrköping Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Herbert von Karajan
Philharmonia Orchestra

One of the happiest collaborations in classical music was Karajan/Philharmonia. For me, his most convincing Beethoven's Ninth was with this orchestra.

And now this. I'm utterly speechless ....shaking, in fact.
So utterly devastating is this performance.
Where do I begin? Karajan has the patience never to rush, performing this in a very broad 25 minutes instead of the usual 21-23. The impact is both haunting and shattering. The orchestra plays brilliantly.
One of the greatest performances of anything I have ever heard.
Needless to say if you love Sibelius, you MUST hear this!

May this finally put the old lie to rest that Karajan was all about surface gloss. HUMBUG!!


----------



## Oskaar

*Kraft: Cello Concertos*

Jiri Hošek (cello) 
Plzen Radio Symphony Orchestra/Hynek Farkac









Cello Concerto No.2 in D, Op.4 (1813) [26:29] 
Cello Concerto No.3 in a minor, Op.5 (1819) [24:12]








Nikolaus KRAFT​
Bethoveneque, but in my oppinion far bether!

*There is little likelihood that Kraft's Cello Concertos would ever be rated as highly as those of Haydn or Beethoven, but the two included here are attractive enough and often more. The notes in the booklet compare his music with that of Hummel and Romberg, which seems to me apt - early Romantic music on the cusp of the transition from Classicism. If you already know and like Haydn's two Cello Concertos, of which the more recently discovered Concerto No.1 in C is my own favourite, and the Beethoven Triple, this new recording could well be for you. They are more dramatic works than either of the Haydn concertos, though they also have their rhapsodic and lyrical moments.*
*musicweb-international*


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius Symphonies #3,6,7







Sibelius Symphony #7, Finlandia, Swan of Tuonela, King Christian, The Bard, Tapiola







my photo of the Sibelius monument in Helsinki








and Grieg Violin Sonatas scored for chamber orchestra. This disk is terrific.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

senza sordino said:


> Sibelius Symphonies #3,6,7
> View attachment 50535
> 
> Sibelius Symphony #7, Finlandia, Swan of Tuonela, King Christian, The Bard, Tapiola
> View attachment 50536
> 
> my photo of the Sibelius monument in Helsinki
> View attachment 50537
> 
> 
> and Grieg Violin Sonatas scored for chamber orchestra. This disk is terrific.
> View attachment 50538


Thanks for the photo. Lovely. I wish I could honor it with an enormous bouquet of roses.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In response to the praise rendered her for Brautigam's HIP recordings of Mozart's piano concertos I decided to pick up a couple. This is the first one to arrive... and as fate would have it, it contains my favorite of Mozart's concertos: No. 20.  I must admit it is a solid HIP performance... quite muscular... no effete Mozart pandering to powder-wigged aristocrats here. No... this won't replace the finest of my "old school" performances... but it does add a powerful alternative... and suggests I'll need to pick up more of this series.


----------



## omega

*Ludwig van Beethoven*, _Piano Trio n°7 "Archduke"_
Trio Wanderer








*Gabriel Fauré*, _Piano Quartet n°1_
Trio Wanderer, Antoine Tamestit








*Felix Mendelssohn*, _Piano Trio n°2_
Trio Wanderer








Finally, following Lope de Aguirre's recommandations:
*Olivier Greif*, _Sonate de Requiem_
Emmanuelle Bertrand (Cello) | Pascal Amoyel (Piano)








Thrillingly sad and beautiful... thanks for this discovery :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

*Alexander Krein* (1883-1951): _Piano Sonata_ (1922)/ Jonathan Powell (19 mins, in one movement)

In spite of the interesting liner notes speaking of the difficulty of - and the Scriabin-inspiration in - this work, I found it much too repetitive and Powell´s playing too sketchy - likely too fast as well.


----------



## LancsMan

*Ligeti: Etudes Books One and Two* Pierre-Laurent Aimard on Sony Classical







Marvellous piano music. Maybe the first of the etudes (very noisy and aggressive) will put some people who are new to Ligeti off. But if you 'survive' the first etude then there are so many more that are refined and precise in their sound world.

Excellent performance of these virtuosic works.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Have been going through Myaskovsky's piano sonatas this past week. Got to say I like what I hear...


----------



## joen_cph

*Poul Ruders*: _Piano Concerto _(1994) / Hind,Stenz

Cleaning the air after the Alexander Krein sonata with this splendid concerto. The two works by Ruders that have impressed me are: this concerto and the _1st Symphony_. Not easy music, though. (The _Solar Trilogy_ I´d have to re-visit to know what I think of it).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Max Reger

String Quartet in G minor, Op.54, No.1
String Quartet in A major, Op.54, No.2* (both 1900)
Drolc Quartet - [DG, rec. 1969 - 71]

The two astringent, dissonant Op. 54 string quartets of Max Reger. No. 2 especially is a highly accessible and enjoyable work on better acquaintance.










*
Erwin Schulhoff

Sonata No.1 for Violin & Piano, WV 24* (1913)
Tanja Becker-Bender, Markus Becker - [Hyperion, 2011]

Devastatingly good music, outstanding playing


----------



## KenOC

Berwald's Symphony No. 3, "Sinfonie singulière." A first-rate work with a lot of striking passages and a somewhat cyclic form. Written in 1845, though it seems to belong to a later period.


----------



## millionrainbows

Arthur Berger (1912)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For Kirsten.









For the symphonic synthesis of the Act II love music-- _superbly done_.









For Gundula.









For Kiri.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven: Op. 31 Sonatas.

Now, No.18 in Eb major, Op. 31 No. 3.

The technical facility to pull these off and make the listener comfortable is no easy task. Sergey Uryvayev is good, but not as perfect, or as supremely confident as Tatyana Zagorovskaya, who blew me away on the earlier "Tempest" sonata from this disc. Nonetheless, it is an extremely good performance, and the sonics of this gold disc Audiophile Classics series is astounding, with startling presence and body. No "hall sound" echo here. You're standing right next to the piano, in awe.


----------



## NightHawk

@ hpowders RE: Sibelius Symphonies

The Bernstein recording of Sibelius' 5th and 7th Symphonies with the VPO is also superb!!


----------



## LancsMan

*Robert Simpson: Symphony No. 9* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on hyperion








What a great symphony this is. It dates from 1987. OK some may find it dry. It's an essay in the symphonic form that is in a direct line from Sibelius and Nielsen. Just my cup of tea. Good performance. I really should listen to some more of Simpson's music!


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Ahmed ben Godel
Suite of Yemeni Folk Dances


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Symphony No.7
Scottish National Orchestra
Sir Alexander Gibson

Gibson does nothing wrong here. Simply nothing memorable.
Better than Davis/Boston but quite a bit below Karajan/Philharmonia and Ormandy/Philadelphia.


----------



## NightHawk

I had never heard of this pianist, but his tone and interpretations are remarkable - the _fortes_ and _fortissimos_ are thunderous yet he is capable of a beautiful ethereal quality - the recording is very good given the date (mid 1950's).


----------



## Kopachris

Listening to Knee Play 1 before bed.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 113 "Lord Jesus Christ, you highest good"

For the 11th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Tavener: The Protecting Veil; Thrinos.. Britten: Cello Suite No. 3* Stephen Isserlis (cello), London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Gennadi Rozhdestvensky on Virgin Classics








My only flirtation with the music of John Tavener, coupled with the more familiar Benjamin Britten. I quite like the Tavener, but have thus far not rushed out to buy more of his music.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Missa Sancti Nicolai - Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## Guest

For me, this is still the one to beat, and the 1975 sound holds up very well.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_In the view of the Jury of the Royal Philharmonic Society Music Award "Patricia Kopatchinskaja is not only one of the most imaginative violinists around today, she is also a musician capable of galvanising colleagues and mesmerising audiences. Whether she is digging into the dark emotions of 20th-century masterpieces or championing new works she is as irresistible as a force of nature: passionate, challenging and totally original in her approach."_

The young Patricia Kopatchinskaja is a fiercely brilliant violinist. There are few contemporary performers... let alone one of her age... that could lead me to purchase yet another recording of Beethoven's violin concerto... and not just another recording but an absolutely stunning one at that.










If she continues one her current trajectory I can easily imagine her as the Anne-Sophie Mutter of her generation.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Saint-Saens, Danse Macabre and Carnival of the Animals.
Going to try Organ Symphony next.


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart Horn Concertos
Michael Thompson
Bournemouth Sinfonietta

All the concerted music Mozart composed for horn. 76 minutes worth.

Michael Thompson, former principal horn of the Philharmonia Orchestra struts his stuff and he does so admirably.
Modern performances.


----------



## LarryShone

Brahms third symphony. I don't believe Ive listened to it before, I love the powerful F,Ab F motif, and theme that builds around it, simple yet strong.

And such lush orchestration!


----------



## LarryShone

Ah Brahms why have I ignored you all this time!!


----------



## Guest

Hmm...after finishing Aimard's WTC, I listened to a bit of Richter's (SACD remastered version), and I think I was a bit generous in praising Aimard! Compared to Richter, Aimard is rather cold and uses no pedal. Still, his playing is notable for its remarkable clarity.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mendelssohn's Octet. 
I am amazed that anyone could write parts for _four_ violins. It's hard enough finding things for a second to do sometimes.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1737-1781): Flute Concerto in D Major

Ondrej Kukal conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Vaclav Kunt, flute


----------



## aleazk

Brahms - _Violin Sonata No. 3_ (Perlman, Barenboim).

Jeez, what a masterpiece! Last time I listened to ir was years ago, so its absolute technical perfection struck me in a very vivid way today.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kontrapunctus said:


> For me, this is still the one to beat, and the 1975 sound holds up very well.


I've been told this before. Almost impossible to get hold of now. DG only ever seem to reissue the later Vienna version.


----------



## opus55

Janáček: Jenůfa


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony required listening, *Sibelius*: Symphony 7, w. RPO/Beecham (rec.1955).


----------



## Vaneyes

*D. Scarlatti*: Sonatas, w. Weissenberg (rec.1985); *CPE Bach*: Sonatas & Rondos, w. Pletnev (rec.1998).


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> *Busoni* - Piano Concerto, Op. 39
> 
> View attachment 50524
> 
> 
> It's really more of a piano symphony than a piano concerto, but it's still excellent (the 4th movement is gold). However, I wish Busoni had written more music for piano and orchestra!


Stanford (L), 10 points from being in 'SC's Red Zone 9 times. Incorrigible.


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> _In the view of the Jury of the Royal Philharmonic Society Music Award "Patricia Kopatchinskaja is not only one of the most imaginative violinists around today, she is also a musician capable of galvanising colleagues and mesmerising audiences. Whether she is digging into the dark emotions of 20th-century masterpieces or championing new works she is as irresistible as a force of nature: passionate, challenging and totally original in her approach."_
> 
> The young Patricia Kopatchinskaja is a fiercely brilliant violinist. There are few contemporary performers... let alone one of her age... that could lead me to purchase yet another recording of Beethoven's violin concerto... and not just another recording but an absolutely stunning one at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she continues one her current trajectory I can easily imagine her as the Anne-Sophie Mutter of her generation.


Aside from the recordings shown (which are tremendous) I highly recommend her Kreutzer Sonata and Stravinsky's Violin Concerto. Ms. K is really something special!


----------



## GreenMamba

Stravinsky Orpheus, Stravinsky/Chicago SO.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 50504
> 
> 
> Brahms, Double Concerto
> Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy
> 
> I purchased this to get my favorite performance of the Beethoven Triple Concerto on CD but I didn't anticipate that I was also getting one of the greatest performances of the Brahms Double Concerto along with it.
> 
> Not my favorite music, but these artists had me convinced to re-evaluate my opinion. That's a great performance!
> 
> The 1960's was a true Golden Age for classical music when artists like Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose and Eugene Ormandy walked the planet, enriching our lives with great musical performances such as this one.


Yes, the '60's were a significant Golden Age. The next Golden Age, I feel, was the 1990's when new fresh recordings abounded. The first decade of CDs largely consisted of transferring LP analogue material to CD, and occasionally churning out a godawful digital recording. To me, the 1990's often got it right in performance and the best sound up to that point.:tiphat:.


----------



## KenOC

Scarlatti, Scott Ross. I'll often select a disc at random from this set and just play it!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to the Seventh Symphony in this set:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5, 6, 7, Tapiola, En Saga / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra*


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 50522
> 
> 
> Sibelius Symphony No. 7
> Sir Colin Davis
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Disappointingly earthbound performance, as compared to the magical Ormandy/Philadelphia.
> From this Davis/Boston set, the prize performances are those of the symphonies #'s 3 and 6. None better.





Marschallin Blair said:


> -- except for, say, the Oramo/Birmingham Sibelius Third and the EMI/Karajan/Berlin Sibelius Sixth._ ;D_


My favorite version of Sibelius' Third is by Ashkenazy & the Philharmonia, as above. 

No comparably strong opinions on the Sixth.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Guest

GregMitchell said:


> I've been told this before. Almost impossible to get hold of now. DG only ever seem to reissue the later Vienna version.


Grab it! http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...1410058073&sr=8-3&keywords=karajan+bruckner+8


----------



## Weston

A few odds and ends this evening, mostly odds

*Howard Hanson: Merry Mount Suite*
Kenneth Schermerhorn / Nashville Symphony Orchestra








It's nice to hear the home town orchestra shine in this recording. The highly accessible music is alternately rustic and heroic.

*
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet and Trombone, FP33*
Herve Joulain, horn / Jacques Mauger / Guy Touvron, trumpet








A fun piece in Poulenc's usual playful style. It's odd how sparse a trio sounds when it's all brass as opposed to all strings. It's as if the brass has a less complex timbre.

*Prokofiev: Dreams (Symphonic Tableau), Op. 6*
Theodore Kuchar / Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra








A pleasant youthful work.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in B Flat

Patrick Gallois conducting the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Paukenmesse - John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ligeti -- String Quartet No.1 "Métamorphoses Nocturnes" -- Arditti Quartet*

Thanks to Alypius for posting this on another thread


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm a big fan of Myaskovsky's symphonies and thoroughly enjoy them but have spent very little time with his other music. To try and rectify that I decided to work through the first two volumes of his String Quartet cycle performed by the Taneyev Quartet. I'm not sure if anyone else finds these a little more challenging than his symphonies like I certainly do. Regardless their difficulty they are really wonderful works. They certainly deserve more recognition than they get in my opinion.

















Kevin


----------



## JACE

More Sibelius.










The Sixth Symphony this time -- with Paavo Berglund and the Helsinki PO.


----------



## Mahlerian

Entirely by coincidence, I just now finished listening to:

Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









Still seems like an odd duck of a work to me. Interesting all the same.


----------



## senza sordino

A lot of music for me today. My mother, the piano player came over today so I played
Rachmaninov Variations on a Theme by Paganini, and Nights in the Garden of Spain







Resphighi Impressioni Brasiliane and La Boutique Fantasque








and when she left I played my new disk again of Mahler's Eighth Symphony







and
Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets with Nielsen At the Bier of a young artist


----------



## Alypius

Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42 (1942)
performance: Mitsuko Uchida / Jeffrey Tate / Rotterdam Philharmonic






Such an amazing work (and no less amazing performance by Uchida)

****
Messiaen: _Réveil des oiseaux pour piano et orchestre_ (1953)
performance: Pierre-Laurent Aimard / Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra










= Disc 1 of Oliver Messiaen, _Orchestral Works_ (Deutsche Grammophon, 2012)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven's Fifth:
DADADADAAAAAAAA!
(sorry)


----------



## KenOC

I've been listening to Book II for the past hour. This is THE BEST! Well, Gould might disagree...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> Beethoven's Fifth:
> DADADADAAAAAAAA!
> (sorry)


Which recording, conductor, and orchestra? My favorites are C. Kleiber and Karajan (1963).


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti* sonatas played by Christian Zacharias


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> What is your favorite Meistersinger recording? I bought a second hand copy of Jochum set but wish I had either Karajan or Sawallisch set.


Thanks for asking. I love Meistersinger so I have many recordings and enjoy them for different reasons.
The Kempe is a great one, but is mono and Hopf leaves a bit to be desired.
Kubelik is a great one and has no real weakness.
I also love Solti's 2nd recording for its cast and AMAZING sound.
I love Jochum's as well for Domingo's beautiful Walther.
Sawallisch is very fine too.

I guess my top 2 are Solti 2 and Kubelik.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hans Abrahamsen: Schnee (Ensemble Recherche); Wolfgang Rihm: Klavierstucke (Markus Bellheim)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I hadn't realised how much my views on Baroque performance had changed until digging out this CD, which I haven't listened to for many, many years. I now find it hard to take the soupy accompaniments and funereal tempi of the slow movements. The beautiful slow movement of the double violin concerto is just loved to death. One for the ebay pile I think.


----------



## Aravinda

i am listening to schubert's great symphony


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## LarryShone

Aravinda said:


> i am listening to schubert's great symphony


I love that work. Mine is under Herbert Blomstedt, Chicago SO


----------



## LarryShone

bejart said:


> Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in B Flat
> 
> Patrick Gallois conducting the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla
> 
> View attachment 50575


Is that the Pleyel of the famous Pleyel piano company?


----------



## dgee

The early Symphonies were a bit dull - the other works enjoyable. Rihm is prolific, idiosyncratic and ultimately a bit hit-and-miss. Vers Une Symphonie Fleuve III is recommended


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A great night at La Scala, the opera, which was virtually unknown at the time, receiving its first performance at the house for well nigh a century. In a lavish production by Visconti, it proved to be one of Callas's greatest creations, and it is a great pity Walter Legge's conservatism would not allow her to record the opera complete.

Callas is in great voice, even managing a ringing top D of massive proportions in the tremendous Act I Finale (nobody spits out the words _Guidici ad Anna_ quite like this) and the intensity with which she launches the _stretta_ is absolutely thrilling.

But of course Callas could do a lot more than thrill, she could move an audience to tears and her singing is often exquisite. But don't take my word for it, let me quote John Steane on this performance, speaking of one instance out of many

_where her art is especially fine, and refined in a way rarely caught by later singers who have clearly been influenced by her. In the solo Va, infelice towards the end of the duet with Giovanna in Act II, she sings with expression in every word and every note but still preserves the phrase as a unity, shading n a way that never imperils the legato style which is the basis of all such singing. Much has been written about Callas' power of acting with the voice and almost as much about the various flaws in her singing. This performance finds the elements in the most nearly perfect equilibrium, the superb tragic actress matched with the frequently exquisite singer._

Rossi-Lemeni is a woolly-toned Enrico, Raimondi a slightly more than adequate Percy and Simionato a fine and passionate Giovanna, an excellent foil for Callas in their wonderful duet. Cuts abound (this was the opera's first revival in years and at a time when conductors took cuts for granted), but Gavazzeni conducts with verve and a sure sense of the opera's structure.

Sound is not bad for a live Italian broadcast of the time, but sound aside, and for all the cuts, this performance knocks all other recordings of the opera into a cocked hat.

Richard Fairman in _Opera on Record 3_

_The Callas/La Scala performance is more than an introduction to the work; it is essential listening for anyone who wants to explore the uncharted depths of Donizetti's score._


----------



## ptr

*Steve Reich* - Music for 18 Musicians (ECM)









The Steve Reich Experience

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Sebastian Currier: Verge, Static, Night Time, and Variations on "Time and Time Again"; Elliott Carter: 16 compositions from 2002-2009.


----------



## Jeff W

On this week's Symphonycast is a broadcast of a concert by the Houston Symphony Orchestra with Andres Orozco-Estrada conducting. On the program is:

GUBAIDULINA: Fairytale Poem

MENDELSSOHN: Violin Concerto

RACHMANINOV: Symphony No. 2

Midori is the soloist in the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/09/01/


----------



## psu

LarryShone said:


> Is that the Pleyel of the famous Pleyel piano company?


Apparently yes.


----------



## Jos

From the famous vinylshop The Record Hunter in New York that closed their doors in the early nineties. Rarities collection.

Barber, concerto for violin and orchestra opus 14
Vaughan Williams, concerto accademico in D minor

Louis Kaufman, violin
Concert Hall Symphony Orchestra, Walter Goehr

No info on label or sleeve, Kaufman was the first to record the Barber concerto, could this be the one....?


----------



## maestro267

*Maw*: Violin Concerto
Bell (violin)/London PO/Norrington

*Penderecki*: Symphony No. 5
National Polish RSO/Wit


----------



## Oskaar

*Morceaux Intimes - Debussy, Faure, Ravel, Et Al / Mobius*

Composer: Claude Debussy, Gabriel Fauré, Maurice Ravel, Camille Saint-Saëns 
Performer: Alison Nicholls, Lorna McGee, Ashan Pillai 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Mobius









*Debussy:* 
Invoking Pan from Bilitis

Arabesque No. 1

Arabesque No. 2

La plus que lente

Beau Soir

The Little Shepherd (from Children's Corner)

*Fauré:	*
En Priere

Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1

Morceau de concours

Pièce

Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1

Impromptu No. 6 in D flat major for harp, Op. 86
*
Ravel:	*
Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera

Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques

Là-bas, vers l'eglise

*Saint-Saëns:* 
Une flûte invisible

Le carnaval des animaux: Le Cygne














Claude Debussy-------Gabriel Fauré














Maurice Ravel------- Camille Saint-Saëns​
Lovely light and comforthing pieces from this french masters. Not light in the sence of entertaining or "lift"-music, but in the sence of mood, uplifting caracteristica, gentleness, and instrumentation. In fact they are very rich in quality, range of colourfull landscapes, melodies and the emotions they make. Very lyrical music, and the performances is brilliant. I love flute and harp when the compositions are of great quality standard like here, so that such magic soundscapes like here.... otherwise I dont like it at all.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler 4 . / Haitink 
Radio Philharmonic Orkest (Nederland)
Yesterday's matinee in current series .


----------



## Jeff W

Onto a couple of new arrivals now that Symphonycast is over (I've been up a while as sleep doesn't come easy for me at night...)









Carl Maria von Weber's two Clarinet Concertos and the Grand Duo Concertant for Piano and Clarinet. The Gewaundhaus Orchestra of Leipzig is led by Kurt Masur. Itamar Golan is the pianist in the last work.

This one will be followed by:









The Viola and Violin concertos of William Walton. Nigel Kennedy plays both the Viola and Violin while Andre Previn leads the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ptr

Last instalment:

*Marcelle Meyer* - Ses Enregistrements 1925-1957 (EMI)

Discs 15 through 17; Rossini/Schubert + Stravinsky/Espla + Various














..













..








Marcelle Meyer, piano

The continuing impression of this pianist are steadfast inventive interpretations that compares well to most other well know recorded pianists of her time frame!

/ptr


----------



## bejart

James Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Sonata in D Major

Ensemble Fete Rustique: Giorgio Matteoli, cello -- Walter Mammarella, harpsichord -- Marcello Scandelli, cello continuo


----------



## bejart

LarryShone said:


> Is that the Pleyel of the famous Pleyel piano company?


The very same. His son Camille joined him in running the company, which also founded a famous concert hall in Paris, still in existence today and the site of some extraordinary jazz concerts in the 1950's -- the Salle Pleyel at 252 Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré.

I mention his history in a review of one of his CDs is here: http://www.amazon.com/Pleyel-Strings-Winds-Ignaz/product-reviews/B001I4YWL0/ref=dpx_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture: Anthony & Cleopatra (Penny/Naxos)
Diamond - Symphony #3 (Schwarz/Delos)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's superb DG Sibelius 5th, here coupled to no less recommendable versions of _Valse Triste_, _Finlandia_ and _Tapiola_.


----------



## Oskaar

*MARTINU, B.: Concertino for Piano Trio and String Orchestra / Piano Trios Nos. 1 and 2 / Duo No. 2 for Violin and Cello (Freeman)*

Bucchianeri, Diane, cello • Freeman, Paul, Conductor • Trio Tulsa, Ensemble • Czech National Symphony Orchestra • Deane, Derry, violin









Concertino for Piano Trio and String Orchestra
Trio Tulsa
Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman

Piano Trio No. 1 'Cinq pièces brèves', H. 193
Trio Tulsa

Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H327
Trio Tulsa

Duo for Violin and Cello No. 2, H. 371
Derry Deane (violin), Diane Bucchianeri (cello)








Bohuslav Martinu​
Very fine recording with great works from a composer that I admire very much. Martinu has a delicious blend of complicity and simplicity that makes him very exiting.

*There is some inventive and fantastically resourceful playing from Trio Tulsa on this disc. They are also well recorded. Take the Poco allegro of the Duo as an example. *
*Rob Barnett
musicweb-international*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Back to Bach.


----------



## Jeff W

My other pick for the Saturday\Sunday Symphony thread.









Sibelius Symphony No. 7, Finlandia, The Swan of Tuonela, Kind Christian II incidental music, The Bard and Tapiola. Paavo Berglund with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Schumann: Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Jos

Alfred Schnittke
Concerto for violin and chamberorchestra no.2
Gidon Kremer
Basler sinfonie orchester, Heinz Holliger

Piano quintet

This is a one movement concerto, composed in 1966.
Although I can enjoy the tonecolors and the sustained harmonies, the lack of structure or form (for my ears that is) makes for some very difficult listening. 
Is this music completely written out or is there some improvisation involved, especially in the percussive and brass parts ?

Same with the quintet, beautiful harmonies, a bit eerie at times and then these sudden "jumps", almost scary. Final part of the quintet, moderato pastorale , is beautifully soothing. Interesting stuff, demanding. Makes me wish I knew a bit more about music and its theory.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius

Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op 52*
Bournemouth SO, Paavo Berglund [EMI, rec. 1973]

I found these to be deeply searching and satisfying interpretaions.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Just back from a lovely cruise to Holland, Spain, Portugal & France, so a few pieces this evening to celebrate those countries:

Joep Franssens - Phasing 



Salvador Brotons - Piccolo Concerto 



Luis de Freitas Branco - Suite Alentejana no. 1 



Guy Ropartz - Pecheur d'Islande 




+ a little tribute to all the hard-working men/women from The Philippines, Bali & all places East who do so much to make cruising special !
Lucio San Pedro (Filipino composer) - Ang Buan sa Kabundukan (The Moon in the Mountains)...it's v. pretty; do try it !


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Tchaikovsky* - Piano Trio in A minor









*Sibelius* - Symphony No. 7 in C


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Overtures, w. Szell (rec.1963 - '67); Piano Sonatas 30 - 32, w. Feltsman (rec1997).


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony #5
New York Philharmonic
Klaus Tennstedt
Live Concert, June 18, 1980

The prize of The Mahler Broadcasts from the New York Philharmonic archives.

One of the great Mahler conductors having a sensational day.
The place erupted at the end with the loudest cheers I have ever heard.

You love Mahler, you should hear this performance.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'll join in with the listening to the Sibelius 7th but I'm listening to this version:










Kevin


----------



## nightscape

Roussel - Symphony No. 3 (Denève/RSNO)


----------



## bejart

Ludwig Spohr (1784-1859): Symphony No.7 in C Major, Op.121

Alfred Walter leading the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra of Kosice


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Piano Works
Victor Sangiorgio









The Sonata in F-sharp minor is a rather tedious and overlong student work, but Stravinsky's later piano works contain a number of gems.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> For me, this is still the one to beat, and the 1975 sound holds up very well.


_Absolutely_.

-- And that march section in the last movement? Oh my _God_!--- I've never heard it done so grand.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50614
> 
> 
> Karajan's superb DG Sibelius 5th, here coupled to no less recommendable versions of _Valse Triste_, _Finlandia_ and _Tapiola_.


Karajan's certainly a grand duke on that sixties DG Sibelius Fifth; but he goes from grand duke to Emperor with his caressing of that sixties_ Tapiola.__ ;D_


----------



## opus55

Puccini: La Rondine
Mozart: Piano Quartet in G minor, K.478

















Listening to Puccini, I'm amazed at the qualities of tunes that he seems to be able to invent endlessly. This is a great romantic opera for a peaceful afternoon. Beautifully written.


----------



## Oskaar

*Herzogenberg - Piano Quartets, String Trios & Legends*

Composer: Heinrich Herzogenberg 
Performer: Andreas Fröhlich, Daniel Raiskin, Ramon Jaffé, Wolfgang Schröder 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Belcanto Strings

View attachment 50628


Piano Quartet, Op. 75 in E minor

String Trio, Op. 27/1 in A major

Piano Quartet, Op. 95 in B flat major

String Trio, Op. 27/2 in F major

Legenden for viola and piano, Op.62

View attachment 50629

Heinrich Herzogenberg​
This is some of the finest chamber music I have ever heard! Have listened to the first disk, and both Piano Quartet, Op. 75 and String Trio, Op. 27/1 are outstanding. They are deep and truly emotional in a very reflective way.

*Cpo and the Belcanto Strings (Wolfgang Schröder, violin; Daniel Raiskin, viola; and Ramon Jaffé, cello), joined by pianist Andreas Frölich in the piano quartets, currently seem to have a lock on this corner of Herzogenberg's output. It therefore pleases me to be able to report that they make excellent advocates for Herzogenberg and his music. The playing is technically polished throughout, and performances are sensitive and responsive to these scores' many felicities and admirable qualities.

For those of you who love Romantic chamber music and have not previously acquired these discs as singles, I would strongly encourage you to add this two-disc set to your collection. *
*FANFARE: Jerry Dubins*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: Callas is in great voice, even managing a ringing top D of massive proportions in the tremendous Act I Finale (nobody spits out the words Guidici ad Anna quite like this) and the intensity with which she launches the stretta is absolutely thrilling.


What a fantastic review (the entire post_ in extenso_) by the way. Spot-on beautiful. . .

I'll just limit my comments to Callas' treatment of the stretta and that top D in "Giudici ad Anna."--- when I first heard that, not having a prior familiarity with the opera, I was so completely so brain-freezed thunderstruck that I didn't even have an emotional reaction to it until after the tidal-wave of applause and shouts that followed it. The drama and the intensity of that scene-- which is more than enough to keep me spellbound?--- ending with that unexpected top D?!!!-- and how she magisterially sustains it over the entire orchestra?!!!

I was. . . . . . . . <caesura> *LEV-ELED*.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I've been told this before. Almost impossible to get hold of now. DG only ever seem to reissue the later Vienna version.











Its in the DG Karajan Bruckner box set-- which you can get for a pittance.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bruckner-9-...d=1410112179&sr=1-1&keywords=karajan+bruckner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I decided to listen to some unfamiliar interpretations of an old friend. Sometimes the lure of what I already know intimately is irresistable.

*Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101*

Murray Perahia
[Sony Classical, 2004]

This isn't as bad to my ears as some of its professional reviewers would have it, but it is a very round - cornered, romantic view of late Beethoven, and it is a perhaps a bit superficial and uninvolving. There's some odd rubato in the finale too.










Dina Ugorskaja
[CAvi Music, 2014]

Taken very slowly and with great deliberation, in fact rather like her disc of late Schumann works. This has been very favourably reviewed for its beauty, which it undeniably has, but for me it lacks tension and fluidity and never quite reaches escape velocity. If my ears aren't mistaken there are some intrusive wrong notes too. For me this is a bit like listening to the Lindsay Quartet in the late quartets - a bit 'warts and all' and not easy to take in and like at first hearing. But I do think that this young pianist has something to say, so I might persist. She's beautifully recorded on CAvi










Alfred Brendel
[Turnabout Vox, rec. 1964] (well, OK, the Brilliant Classics reissue)

My 'Goldilocks' option (just right...). In fact I haven't uploaded either of his Philips sets to my file server yet, but this (despite the slightly clangorous 1964 Vox recording) is still very good indeed. Of course, I was 'imprinted' with this version a long time ago.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-Flat Major, 'Jeunehomme' (Lili Kraus; V. Desarzens; Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera).

A surprisingly clear 1959 recording. Lili Kraus's playing has an excellent, fluid and resonant touch that fits the music very well.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.38 in C Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter in the "Reliquie" and G major sonatas; the Melos SQ in the 13th and 14th string quartets.


----------



## Orfeo

*Philip Glass*
Concierto Fantasía para Timbales 
-Javier Eguillor, timbales.
-Julien Bourgeois, timbales.
-Orquesta de Valencia/Yaron Traub.
-->


----------



## satoru

Jeff W said:


> Onto a couple of new arrivals now that Symphonycast is over (I've been up a while as sleep doesn't come easy for me at night...)
> 
> View attachment 50602
> 
> 
> Carl Maria von Weber's two Clarinet Concertos and the Grand Duo Concertant for Piano and Clarinet. The Gewaundhaus Orchestra of Leipzig is led by Kurt Masur. Itamar Golan is the pianist in the last work.


Wow, this is my friend's daughter! Isn't she great!? Hope she gets more attentions, which she rightfully deserves.


----------



## hpowders

satoru said:


> Wow, this is my friend's daughter! Isn't she great!? Hope she gets more attentions, which she rightfully deserves.


Yes. A very fine player.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50630
> 
> 
> Its in the DG Karajan Bruckner box set-- which you can get for a pittance.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bruckner-9-...d=1410112179&sr=1-1&keywords=karajan+bruckner


Maybe I will. You are determined to get going down the Bruckner route, aren't you?


----------



## Jos

Joining in on the Sibelius-symphonyfrenzy that going on here for the last day(s) :

Nr.4 in A minor.
The one with Sir Thomas Beecham conducting is recorded in october 1937 and is transferred from the original 78's. That is good news from an historical perspective but doesn't do much good for the sonic qualities.

Von Karajan on Columbia mono is going to conclude my sunday listening with the same work. 
Will look out for more modern versions,

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## cwarchc

This evenings listening upto now
Staring with this one








Now on this one


----------



## LancsMan

*Harrison Birtwistle: Gawain* The Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House conducted by Elgar Howarth on Collins Classics








I've only got two recordings of Birtwistle, and both of them are on tonight's listening list. I initially found this opera too dense, aggressive and noisy. But having got used to it I find there is a considerable sense of momentum and drama to the piece. So I'll now give it the thumbs up!


----------



## millionrainbows

A nice sampling of contemporary piano, including 2 composers I've not heard, Zsolt Durko and Atilla Bozay.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50584
> 
> 
> I hadn't realised how much my views on Baroque performance had changed until digging out this CD, which I haven't listened to for many, many years. I now find it hard to take the soupy accompaniments and funereal tempi of the slow movements. The beautiful slow movement of the double violin concerto is just loved to death. One for the ebay pile I think.


I am tempted to agree with you .... and yet Menuhin's performances of the solo violin pieces are very fine IMHO


----------



## ptr

Bedding Music...

*Nathaniel Bartlett* - Precipice, Modern Marimba (Albany)







..








Nathaniel Bartlett, marimba

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Yes. A very fine player.


I played clarinet, so I have an insider's respect for her.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bellini - _I Puritani_ - Maria Callas, Giuseppe Di Stefano, Piero Campolonghi - Orchestra e Coro del Palacio de las Bellas Artes - Guido Picco









Recorded live in Mexico City 29/5/1952. The sound quality is a bit rough in places but the quality of singing is top-notch although there are still some rough edges in places. However, once in a while, I like to listen to a familiar piece sung in a different recording. Callas was no routine singer - she sang her roles with thought and careful interpretation and so it is illuminating to hear her take on works in different circumstances, even if there are sometimes slips or explorations that were later improved.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok chamber music featuring violin. I like all the Hugaroton recordings of Bartok. I remember how exotic they were back in the days of vinyl, with their high-quality vinyl, and covers of thinner glossy stock. This was truly esoteric experimentation for me.

A nice, fairly dry recording, which I like. I like close-miking, not hall sound.


----------



## bejart

Johann Stamitz (1717-1757): Symphony in E Flat, Op.4, No.6

Nicholas Ward conducting the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

I finished Igor Levit's new Bach Partitas set this morning--wow. There is some truly magical playing on this recording.


----------



## Triplets

Beethoven's Pastorale Symphony, Hogwod/AAM. A lovely performance with great piquant sounding period instruments.


----------



## Oskaar

*Darkness Visible / Inon Barnatan*

Composer: Maurice Ravel, Thomas Adès, Claude Debussy, Ronald Stevenson 
Performer: Inon Barnatan









Adès:	
Darknesse Visible

Debussy:	
Suite Bergamasque

Ravel:	
Gaspard de la Nuit

La Valse

Stevenson:	
Fantasy on Peter Grimes














Maurice Ravel-------Thomas Adès














Claude Debussy-------Ronald Stevenson​
This is very rewarding!

*The young Israeli-born, New York-based pianist Inon Barnatan's debut disc for Avie may well be turn out to be one of 2012's top solo-piano releases.
------
Recommended with pleasure.*
*-- Jed Distler, ClassicsToday.com*

*On Darknesse Visible, the Israeli pianist Inon Barnatan offers a compelling programme of pieces inspired by poems, their interpretations occupying the netherworld between light and dark.*
*independent*

*...And it's in Ronald Stevenson's Fantasy on Peter Grimes that this recital becomes revelatory...the magical string-plucking in its moonlight music provides a spine-tingling highlight in a wonderful recital.*
*bbc*


----------



## LarryShone

Mendelssohn Symphony#2 Lobgesang. New to me this one. Not sure how I'm gonna take to the lieder parts!


----------



## KenOC

Ibert's Escales ("Ports of Call"), an ancient Charles Munch recording in stunning sound. The piece is a real treat if you haven't heard it.


----------



## ribonucleic

After a lot of "difficult" music today, I needed something soothing for the old auditory canal.






Ahh...


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 114 "Ah, dear Christians, be comforted"

For the 17th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond

Then a little later:










"Ave, Præsul Barcinonæ: Music From Medieval Catalonia" - Taller d'estudis Medievals

And now:










Haydn's Missa Cellensis - Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Juliane Banse, The Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Alypius

Three #2 string quartets from the early 20th century:

Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 in F# minor, op. 10 (1908)










Kodály: String Quartet #2, op. 10 (1918)










Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 (1927)


----------



## LarryShone

Didnt really like the Mendelssohn. Had to use the skip button a couple of times. I find non-choral vocal music off putting. And I found the music itself, like some other Mendelssohn I have, to be well, boring!

Playing a few Chopin pieces now before bed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Maybe I will. You are determined to get going down the Bruckner route, aren't you?


I couldn't be more detatched actually. Karajan's reading is its own advocacy._ ;D_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Stich-Punto (1746-1803): Horn Quartet in E Major, Op.18, No.3

Jiri Fousek, horn -- Dagmar Valentova, violin -- Josef Fiala, viola -- Petr Skalka, cello


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Ibert's Escales ("Ports of Call"), an ancient Charles Munch recording in stunning sound. The piece is a real treat if you haven't heard it.


I thought for a moment this was the lamer version.


----------



## Itullian

Fiery Beethoven from the usually laid back Haitink.
Excellent sound.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Symphony No. 40 in G minor (Sir John Eliot Gardiner; The English Baroque Soloists).


----------



## bejart

JC Bach (1732-1782): Sinfonia Concertante in A Major

Budapest Strings -- Bela Banfalvi, violin -- Karoly Botvay, cello


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Siegfried


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Siegfried
> 
> View attachment 50657


How does Janowski's Act III overture compare to Solti's in terms of heroism?


----------



## KenOC

Marcel Tyberg's Piano Trio in F, written in 1936 by a composer who perished in Auschwitz. This is a very fine and rewarding work, reminiscent of later Dvorak. On YouTube.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's "Grosse Orgelmesse" - Simon Preston, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Telemann, Triple Concertos. Well, groups of various instruments actually. All very nice indeed. Simon Standage with the Collegium Musicum 90.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> How does Janowski's Act III overture compare to Solti's in terms of heroism?


I only listened to Act 1  I no longer force myself to finish Wagner operas in one sitting; one or two acts at a time.

Now listening to Elektra.









Christa Ludwig, Hildegard Behrens, etc
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

I like the way the orchestra bursts out in the beginning.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I only listened to Act 1  I no longer force myself to finish Wagner operas in one sitting;* one or two acts at a time.*
> 
> Now listening to Elektra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christa Ludwig, Hildegard Behrens, etc
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
> 
> I like the way the orchestra bursts out in the beginning.


The best way.


----------



## Pugg

​
No 17 and 18 :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*A Tale of Trois Traviatas*










What does a rich port wine sound like when transposed down a tone? I'd say it sounds like Rosa Ponselle's fiercely-determined Violetta in "_Folllie! Follie!_" and "_Sempre Libera_" (where she takes the transposition) from Act I of her January 5, 1935 _Traviata_. Her voice is supremely self-assured sounding. Perhaps _too much _so. Violetta is after all a courtesan in_ love_, trying to_ shore up _her confidence with Alfredo. Glorious singing all the same; especially in the "_Follie! Follie!_"










Joan Sutherland sings as silvery and as gloriously as ever in her sixties Decca _"Sempre Libera."_ Quicksilver fluidity and mobility is in overflowing evidence. Not-so-in-evidence is the drama for the character. I can always listen to her doing this cut, but if I continue playing the entire performance, I find my attention flags in short order.










_Not_ taking the downward transposition, _nor _giving less than a fully-thought-out characterization of the vulnerabilities of Violetta is Maria Callas from her legendary 1958 Covent Garden performance. A more characterful and _beautifully-expressive_ portrayal of Violetta I have yet to hear: beautiful scale work and accurate trills, a focused and dramatically-relevant use of portamento, poignant shading and phrasing--- but with piercingly-intelligent drama. Her high-end is a _bit _strained-- but if anything, that actually adds _to_ rather than detracts _from _a courtesan who is giving it her all in trying to be more fabulous and self-confident than she in fact actually is.

A performance of the Ages.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After my Stockhausen session I decided to try Ligeti's Requiem before moving on to the much-lighter Flower Duet. It was so nice to hear a lovely melody!


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Absolutely charming fun.

At a party this weekend at my cousin's house, I put this operetta on in a room while looking through my cousins extensive collection of Hollywood costumes and movie memorabilia; which is an entire floor of his house. Everyone was in such high spirits. It was great fun trying to lip-synch in German to an operetta I've never heard. I told my cousin that I could do it better if he'd let me wear one of Norma Shearer's dresses he had from her 1938 MGM film, _Marie Antoinette_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Not a chance. Well, I tried.


----------



## SimonNZ

Khachaturian's Symphony No.2 - Loris Tjeknavorian, cond.


----------



## Rhythm

*Sinfonia* Movement I for Eight Voices and Orchestra by Luciano Berio
Pierre Boulez conducted Orchestre National de France, Ward Swingle & the New Swingle Singers in 1969.​


----------



## Blancrocher

Wuorinen: Piano Quintet and other works (Peter Serkin/Brentano SQ, etc.); Schnittke: string quartet #2 (Tale SQ)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SimonNZ said:


> Khachaturian's Symphony No.2 - Loris Tjeknavorian, cond.


Haha, being Russian-speaking, I find that 'quasi' Russian font hilarious .

Antonín Dvořák, Symphony No. 9 in E minor, 'From the New World'; Othello - Overture for Symphony Orchestra, Op. 93 (Vladimír Válek; Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> What does a rich port wine sound like when transposed down a tone? I'd say it sounds like Rosa Ponselle's fiercely-determined Violetta in "_Folllie! Follie!_" and "_Sempre Libera_" (where she takes the transposition) from Act I of her January 5, 1935 _Traviata_. Her voice is supremely self-assured sounding. Perhaps _too much _so. Violetta is after all a courtesan in_ love_, trying to_ shore up _her confidence with Alfredo. Glorious singing all the same; especially in the "_Follie! Follie!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joan Sutherland sings as silvery and as gloriously as ever in her sixties Decca _"Sempre Libera."_ Quicksilver fluidity and mobility is in overflowing evidence. Not-so-in-evidence is the drama for the character. I can always listen to her doing this cut, but if I continue playing the entire performance, I find my attention flags in short order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Not_ taking the downward transposition, _nor _giving less than a fully-thought-out characterization of the vulnerabilities of Violetta is Maria Callas from her legendary 1958 Covent Garden performance. A more characterful and _beautifully-expressive_ portrayal of Violetta I have yet to hear: beautiful scale work and accurate trills, a focused and dramatically-relevant use of portamento, poignant shading and phrasing--- but with piercingly-intelligent drama. Her high-end is a _bit _strained-- but if anything, that actually adds _to_ rather than detracts _from _a courtesan who is giving it her all in trying to be more fabulous and self-confident than she in fact actually is.
> 
> A performance of the Ages.


Fantastic review of the above three performances. All three have their good points, but the Callas is, as you say, simply _hors concours_ for all those who have the ears to hear, and all those who believe in opera as drama. In his book _Maria Meneghini Callas_, Michael Scott, while noting Callas's voice is not as full and secure as it was of yore, discusses in detail her _musical_ excellence in this performance, and the way she fines her voice down to the merest thread of sound. This is the work of a great _singer_, not just a great actress.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I couldn't be more detatched actually. Karajan's reading is its own advocacy._ ;D_


That should have read "get me down the Bruckner route", but I think you probably got that


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There have been many fine performances of the Ravel Piano Concerto and a few of the Rachmaninov 4th, but these surely must be at the very top of the list for both. Considering its age, recording quality is amazing, and the pianism is breathtaking. I've run out of superlatives.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jonathan Harvey's Wheel Of Emptiness - Ictus


----------



## maestro267

Two composers born this day, almost a century apart.

*Maxwell Davies* _(b. 1934)_: Worldes Blis
Royal PO/Maxwell Davies

*Dvorak* _(b. 1841)_: Stabat Mater
Choirs/Ljubljana RSO/Munih


----------



## dgee

Bernd Alois Zimmerman - Cello Concerto. I'm sure I saw someone else listen to it on here. OMG!!! It's now about halfway through it's second lap and it might go again. Breath-takingly scored (it has amplification, prepared piano, cimbalom and a "blues" movement with sax and electric bass and something else that I can't put my finger on that is probably a synthesizer??) it draws you right in to an incredibly intense and fascinating sound world









And is not tacky at all, in case you are wondering about the blues and cimbalom!


----------



## SimonNZ

^I was playing the Heinrich Schiff recording of that a couple of days ago

Zimmermann is someone I'd like to hear much more of. All of the half-dozen pieces I've encountered so far have been fascinating (particularly Requiem For A Young Poet)

now:










Younghi Pagh-Paan's U Mul - Ensemble Recherche


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto in D Major (Isaac Stern; Eugene Ormandy; The Philadelphia Orchestra).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Blithely elegant Scubert 5th from Mackerras and the OAE on a lovely sunny morning in London.


----------



## dgee

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50664
> 
> 
> Blithely elegant Scubert 5th from Mackerras and the OAE on a lovely sunny morning in London.


Been trying to find a good Schubert 5 for a while now - and fortunately this one is on spotify! 2 minutes in and very nice


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> That should have read "get me down the Bruckner route", but I think you probably got that


I understood you perfectly the first time; without the interpolation. . . I type that way myself. _;D_


----------



## Oskaar

*Venetian Oboe Concerti / Schachman, Crawford, American Classical Orchestra*

Composer: Antonio Vivaldi, Tomaso Albinoni, Alessandro Marcello, George Frideric Handel 
Performer: Marc Schachman 
Conductor: Thomas Crawford 
Orchestra/Ensemble: American Classical Orchestra









Albinoni:	
Concerto Op. 9 No. 2 for oboe & strings in D minor

Concerto Op. 9 No. 5 for oboe & strings in C major

Handel:	
Oboe Concerto No. 3 in G minor, HWV 287

Marcello, A:	
Oboe Concerto in D Minor

Vivaldi:	
Oboe Concerto in A minor, RV461














Antonio Vivaldi-------Tomaso Albinoni














Alessandro Marcello-------George Frideric Handel​
Pure bliss and medicin for my stiff neck and mild headacke.
But for more serious listening these performances are a bit flat.

*Schachman's program includes a surprise and a non-surprise. The latter is, of course, the very popular (with good reason) Marcello concerto. The former is Handel's G-Minor Concerto. Venetian? Schachman explains that Handel, as we all know, learned his trade in Italy and had his first success in Venice. The date of the concerto's composition is questionable, but there's a good chance that it was during Handel's Italian apprenticeship. Does it matter? It's a welcome addition in any case. None of the components of this disc would top my theoretical lists of favorites (all played on modern instruments, by the way), but it's a pleasant disc, and I do not hesitate to recommend it. *
*FANFARE: George Chien*


----------



## SimonNZ

Alessandro Solbiati's Mari - Ensemble Alternance


----------



## Pugg

​
Magda Olivero live in Amsterdam


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Sonata a Quatro in A Major

Giovanni Guglielmo leading L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## julianoq

For Dvorák (b. 1831) birthday, first listen on performances by Szell of the 8th and 9th, both with the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Badinerie

Back from holiday and getting into the home groove with the magnificent









and the very nice...


----------



## Badinerie

dgee said:


> Been trying to find a good Schubert 5 for a while now - and fortunately this one is on spotify! 2 minutes in and very nice


Karl Bohm's with the Berlin Phil is very good Paired with his 8th on my lp.


----------



## Bas

Jean Sibelius - Violin Concerto in Dm
By Leonidas Kavakos [violin], Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä [dir.], on BIS


----------



## csacks

Mozart´s Chamber Music, by the Alban Berg Quartett. At this very moment, the String Quartett nº 17, "Hunt". 
Mozart is always revitalizing to me. We moved into the summer timetable, so the "wake up call" this morning was earlier.


----------



## Orfeo

*Rued Langgaard *
Opera in two acts "Antikrist."
-Sten Byriel, Anne Margrethe Dahl, Helen Gjerris, Poul Elming, Susanne Resmark, Nylund, et al.
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Choir/Thomas Dausgaard.

*Carl August Nielsen*
Fairy Tale Drama (Incidental Music) in five acts "Aladdin."
-Mette Ejsing, alto.
-Guido Paevatalu, baritone.
-The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Radio Chamber Choir/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Hugo Alfven* 
Ballet Pantomime in three acts "The Mountain King."
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Ballet in two parts "The Truth About the Russian Dancers."
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.


----------



## Oskaar

*Martinu, Nielsen, Koechlin, Berio: Serenades / Baborak Ensemble*

Composer: Luciano Berio, Bohuslav Martinu, Carl Nielsen, Charles Koechlin 
Performer: Wenzel Fuchs, Radek Baborák 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Baborak Ensemble









Berio:	
Musica Leggera for Flute, Viola, Cello and Basque Drum

arr. for Clarinet, French Horn, Cello and Tambourine

Koechlin: 
Les confidences d'un joueur de clarinette, Op. 141

Martinu:	
Serenade No. 1 for Clarinet, Horn, Three Violins & Viola in A minor, H. 217

Quartet for clarinet, horn, cello & side-drum, H. 139

Nielsen:	
Serenata in Vano (1914)

Canto serioso for Horn and Piano (FS132)

arr. for French Horn, Violin, Two Violas, Cello and Double Bass (Miloš Bok)














Luciano Berio-------Bohuslav Martinu














Carl Nielsen-------Charles Koechlin​
Quite light and entertaining, but not light weight! I fell in love with this charming disk The Nielsen: Serenata in Vano is really a find.

*This program is varied enough in its repertoire, albeit out of the mainstream, to appeal to a wider audience than one at first might imagine. Certainly fans of horn and clarinet playing should hear it. The recorded sound is excellent, with plenty of natural presence, but not in-your-face closeness. The booklet notes by Jaromír Havlík are more than adequate, even if they read like translations from the Czech, which they obviously are.*
* -- Leslie Wright, MusicWeb International*
*
Nielsen's pieces, together with the "encore" miniature by Luciano Berio, round off this very pleasant mosaic of encounters between horn and clarinet in 20th-century works.*
*Supraphon*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mutter, Previn, and Daniel Muller-Schott, bring the most inexhaustible and unaffected_ joy _to the last movement of the delightful _Piano Trio in E, K.502_.

God is this wonderful.

_Good morning everyone!_


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: String Quintet (Borodin SQ, with Misha Milman); Feldman: String Quartet #1 (FLUX Quartet)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony 4*
Maestro Klemperer & the Philharmonia

Alongside Carlos Kleiber's remarkable recording, this is my favourite recording of this underrated piece. It isn't often I say this about a Beethoven piece without Furtwängler's name being mentioned.

Here, there is power married with clarity and well chosen tempi - dexterous and fleet without being overdriven. In a word, graceful.


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Indigo & the 40 Thieves" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Marienlieder, Op. 22 (Helbich/MDG)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Fantasy on Russian Themes, op. 33 (Mordkovitch/Chandos)*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Dvorak* birthday (1841), and *R. Strauss* death Day (1949).


----------



## Mahlerian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haha, being Russian-speaking, I find that 'quasi' Russian font hilarious .


Probably the same impression I get looking at pseudo-Japanese!


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas opus 5 no 1, opus 5 no 2, opus 69
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Pierre Fournier [violin], on Deutsche Grammophone









Brilliant!


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 7
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein Live recording, 1985

One of Bernstein's greatest Mahler achievements.
My go-to performance of my favorite Mahler symphony.

Two of Mahler's most hauntingly beautiful symphonic movements are to be found within this symphony. I am referring to the two Nachtmusik.

This is a beautifully proportioned performance, played magnificently by the orchestra.
Bernstein clearly loves this great symphony, as do I.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50681
> 
> 
> View attachment 50682
> 
> 
> Mutter, Previn, and Daniel Muller-Schott, bring the most inexhaustible and unaffected_ joy _to the last movement of the delightful _Piano Trio in E, K.502_.
> 
> God is this wonderful.
> 
> _Good morning everyone!_


It's on my wish list


----------



## millionrainbows

Right now, classical radio KUT Austin, Beethoven 6. I'll tell you who later.

They played Mozart's Symphony No. 40 in G minor. An interesting use of a two-note motive appears in the after movements. Interesting, playful use of a very simple rhythmic device, which gets tonally transformed. It is repeated a lot, so it's easy to get. I often wonder why listeners can not seem to apply this king of motive recognition to serial music. I guess it's the repetition factor; if 12-tone used more literal repeats, maybe more people would get it; maybe not.


----------



## LarryShone

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50681
> 
> 
> View attachment 50682
> 
> 
> Mutter, Previn, and Daniel Muller-Schott, bring the most inexhaustible and unaffected_ joy _to the last movement of the delightful _Piano Trio in E, K.502_.
> 
> God is this wonderful.
> 
> _Good morning everyone!_


Ah the wonderfully beautiful Mutter!
Not a bad violinist either


----------



## Cosmos

Sunny day, so I'm listening to Mozart Piano Concerto 12 (period instruments)










Later, for the birthday boy, The Golden Spinning Wheel and Symphonic Variations


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Goldbergs. Jeremy Denk. A wonderful performance, and the series of talks on the DVD that accompanies the CD is worth the price of admission by itself.


----------



## jimeonji

Richter's Saint Saens Piano Concerto no 5


----------



## mirepoix

Tailleferre - Ballade for Piano and Orchestra.
Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, Louis de Froment.









A tone poem, full of drama and colour.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> My favorite version of Sibelius' Third is by Ashkenazy & the Philharmonia, as above.
> 
> No comparably strong opinions on the Sixth.


For the Sixth, I find Davis/Boston hits the mark. Seems like Sir Colin Davis considers the Sixth to be a greater work than the Seventh, because his performance of the Seventh is completely unmemorable.


----------



## JACE

I'm still happily working my way through *Rudolf Buchbinder's set of LvB's Piano Sonatas*:










Now listening to Disc 5 -- Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale," 19, 20, 21 "Waldstein," and 22


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Korngold's _Schauspiel Overture_ was written when he was fifteen!

This CPO incarnation of the piece has great engineered sound which makes the buildup and climax sound as great as anything in Korngold's mature _oeuvre_.

Astoundingly precocious talent.

I absolutely love it.

If you like his film scores to _Captain Blood_, the _Sea Hawk_, or the _Adventures of Robinhood_, you'll like this.


----------



## senza sordino

Purcell 12 Fantasies for viols







LvB 6th Symphony


----------



## csacks

Javier Perianes, Schubert´s Impromtus. To be listened. He is not Brendel, but the record worths!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Orchestral works (Boulez); Carter: Hiyoku and Double Trio (103rd birthday concert)


----------



## Bruce

I stuck with piano Stücke today. 

Liszt - La Prédication aux Oiseaux; the transcription from Wagner's Lohengrin--Festspiel & Brautlied; and the 3rd Mephisto Waltz
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90
Judith Zaimont's Piano Sonata 
Debussy's Pour le Piano suite
Joseph Marx's Six Pieces for Piano - a very pleasant surprise, there. Wonderful late Romantic fare. 
Ronald Stevenson's Fugue, Variations and Epilog on a Theme by Arnold Bax, which I hadn't heard before, and didn't really like much, and so had to finish up with--- 
a Toccata by Stefan Wolpe, which is quite difficult, but somehow intriguing.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Joseph Haydn - Cello Concertos - Christophe Coin - AAM - Christopher Hogwood









HIP at its finest. I have this piece in a number of versions, including de Pre and Rostropovich, but this is my favourite by a long chalk. The orchestral texture is clear, transparent and lively and the playing of Coin is delicate, emotional and restrained, yet 'weighty' at the same time. In concert, Coin is energetic, characterful and very charismatic ... and these qualities shine through this recording .... scarily, it is over 30 years old - eek!


----------



## Itullian

The best recording I've ever heard of these. Especially No.2, my all time favorite piano trio. Beautifully played and recorded.

Thanks Mr. Kubrick.


----------



## Bas

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Fantasia in Cm K. 475, Sonata in F K. 533, Sonata in B-flat K. 570, Variations on "Unser dummer Pöbel meint"
By Kristian Bezuidenhout [fortepiano], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## KenOC

Headphone Hermit said:


> Joseph Haydn - Cello Concertos - Christophe Coin - AAM - Christopher Hogwood. HIP at its finest .... scarily, it is over 30 years old - eek!


That, truly, is frightening. Where did the time go?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Palestrina is the best:

Lamentations 



Missa Sicut Lilium 



Missa Assumpta est Maria


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I couldn't log on to TC last night, so I'll attempt a catch up now.

*Beethoven, Ludwig van

Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101
Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109*
Alfred Brendel [Philips digital set, 1996]










*Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op 109
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111*
Alfred Brendel [Turnabout Vox, 1962-66] (Brilliant Classics re-release)










Comparing sonatas from the two sets, Brendel is much more mercurial in his 1962 recordings; the 1990s Philips digital set sees a much darker-hued sound-world. It is identifiably the same artist, as the the interpretation is very similar in each case, but the colouring is quite different. I'm just in the process of digitalising the Philips analogue set from the early 70s for comparison with the two CD box sets.

*Piano Sonata No. 22 in F, Op. 54*
Sviatoslav Richter [RCA, 1958]










Fairly rattles along this, a virtual moto perpetuo. My favourite reading of this perky little sonat(in)a.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> That, truly, is frightening. Where did the time go?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fan-_tas_-tic_ Fugal Overture_. Hail Sir Adrian!









Monumental _Tintagel_ with the best sound _EV-a._









I absolutely _love_ the choral and orchestral opening of this opera; but not so much the opera itself. :/









_Odd Man Out Suite_: "Police Chase"-- visceral heart-in-your throat performance by Richard Hickox and the LSO.









First movement. High drama as it should and ought to be. _Hammering_ high-drama_ at that. Totally _heroic.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50712
> 
> 
> Fan-_tas_-tic_ Fugal Overture_. Hail Sir Adrian!
> 
> View attachment 50713
> 
> 
> Monumental _Tintagel_ with the best sound _EV-a._
> 
> View attachment 50714
> 
> 
> I absolutely _love_ the choral and orchestral opening of this opera; but not so much the opera itself. :/
> 
> View attachment 50715
> 
> 
> _Odd Man Out Suite_: "Police Chase"-- visceral heart-in-your throat performance by Richard Hickox and the LSO.
> 
> View attachment 50716
> 
> 
> First movement. High drama as it should and ought to be. _Hammering_ high-drama_ at that. Totally _heroic.


A darn good symphony by Alwyn. But his Violin Conc. is a hard nut to crack (its material fails to capture me somehow).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Frideric Handel - Keyboard Suites No. 2 - 6 (1720)

Suite for Harpsichord in F major, HWV 427
Suite for Harpsichord in F sharp minor, HWV 431
Suite for Harpsichord in D minor, HWV 428
Suite for Harpsichord in E minor, HWV 429
Suite for Harpsichord in E major, HWV 430*
Dina Ugorskaja (piano) [CAvi Music, 2010]

Not a HIP in sight - Handel on a concert grand! Not quite Richard Egarr, but quite something in its own way.


----------



## opus55

Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B flat, Op. 34 (version for string orchestra)
Mahler: Symphony No. 2


----------



## aleazk

Schoenberg - _Violin Concerto_.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 115 "Prepare yourself, my soul"

For the 22nd Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Christophe Coin, cond.


----------



## jimeonji

Richter marathon! Continuing from the Saint Saens piano concerto, I am listening to:
Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 5 with the Warsaw National Philharmonic, conducted by Rowicki, recorded in 1958
Shostakovich 24 Preludes and Fugues no 14 and 17, recorded in 1963
Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit "Le Gibet," recorded in 1954 (always gutted that he never recorded the other ones)
Haydn Piano Sonata no 59 in E flat major
Haydn Piano Sonata no 62 in E flat major, recorded in 1967


----------



## hpowders

J. S. Bach, Six Keyboard Partitas
Benjamin Alard, harpsichord

Bach, once again at the summit of human creation.

Alard plays well, gives us all the repeats; the problem is he is very stingy in ornamenting those repeats, so a bit of tedium sets in as I'm listening to every section played twice with very little variance.

Alard plays a beautiful copy of an 18th century harpsichord.

I put this performance in the second tier of Bach performance, quite a bit below my favorite, Trevor Pinnock's brilliant set with wonderfully creative ornamentation on the Hanssler label.


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Play Of The Pilgrimage To Emmaus" - Ensemble Organum, Marcel Peres


----------



## LarryShone

Brahms-Festival Overture, violin concerto . Helmut Brucher,Munich Festival Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Donizetti (1797-1848): String Quartet No.12 in C Major

The Revolutionary Drawing Room: Graham Cracknell and Adrian Butterfield, violins -- Judith Tarling, viola -- Angela East, cello









Great music, but one of the most boring covers ever!


----------



## SimonNZ

Kodaly's Galanta Dances, Marosszek Dances and Peacock Variations - Adrian Leaper, cond.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Berg's and Ligeti's Chamber Concertos are highly charged:










The Ligeti in particular was so atmospherically expressive.

I also listened to a Stockhausen late piece Cosmic Pulses:






For now... I still have difficulties with Stockhausen and don't derive much from listening to him. His music still strikes me as too science fictiony and cartoony. Perhaps some other time.


----------



## KenOC

"Romantic Oboe Concertos" played by Diana Doherty. A nice change from the usual baroque and classical staples. Not first-rate names, certainly, but some first-rate and very enjoyable music.


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> Berg's and Ligeti's Chamber Concertos are highly charged:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ligeti in particular was so atmospherically expressive.
> 
> I also listened to a Stockhausen late piece Cosmic Pulses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now... I still have difficulties with Stockhausen and don't derive much from listening to him. His music still strikes me as too science fictiony and cartoony. Perhaps some other time.


Re Stockhausen: try Luzifers Abschied, it's one of my favorites. For his electronic music, Oktophonie. Although he used some Yamaha synthesizers that were popular in the 80s, particularly in pop music and sci-fi movies, so probably you will have similar problems with it (I mentioned before I tend to have similar problems). But what he does with it is amazing.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.27 in B Flat, KV 595

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe -- Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Cosmos

Strauss - Elektra










Edit: I've never heard this opera before and I feel so bad for the soprano! You have to be an Amazon to get through this vocal workout


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Octet in C Major

Dieter Klocker leading the Consortium Classicum


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This set arrived today. It is more than impressive considering the asking price of less than $20 US. I started listening to _Das Rheingold_... and it sounds pretty good. I have the earlier Marek Janowski set (still sealed):










That set is actually narrower than this one's _Gotterdammerung_. I'll be giving this earlier set away to one of my classical music loving friends for Christmas.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've never heard this opera before and I feel so bad for the soprano! You have to be an Amazon to get through this vocal workout

And Birgit Nilsson was nothing if not an Amazon!


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata No.8 in A Flat

Alexander Cattarino, piano


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 "Polish"










This may be the first time I ever paying close attention to the 3rd symphony by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Paris Symphonies
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No. 53 in D major, "L'imperiale" / Le Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26 / Itzhak Perlman / Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Sid James

*Tippett *_A Child of Our Time (Oratorio in Three Parts)_

- Faye Robinson, sop.; Sarah Walker, mezzo-sop.; Jon Garrison, ten.; John Cheek, bass; City of Birmingham Chorus and Orch. under the composer (Naxos)

"I would know my shadow and my light, so should I at last be whole," is the culminating message in *Tippett's A Child of Our Time. *

This piece is unusual for many reasons, one being its eclecticism in terms of style, another its taking in a broad sweep of history, yet another its incorporation of issues such as social justice and psychology. But that was Tippett, he often did things right out of the box, and that's why I have come to like his music.

Handel's _Messiah_ was a model, as well as Bach's passions. The events that lead up to Kristallnacht provided the impetus for Tippett to compose this work, which dwells on very deep matters, from slavery to poverty and persecution across time and space.

The Negro spirituals not only act as pivots which hold the over hour long work together, but they also shed light on the 'plot.' I found these very emotional, they provided an outlet in a work that's otherwise quite dark. I also liked the reference at the end to new life emerging as in Spring, so well accompanied by this naturally growing counterpoint. In this context, the final spiritual makes me think of reincarnation and the continuous journey of the soul.

There is the criticism, that has been made many times and with some deal of validity, that Tippett's aims are too big. One writer though said that he aimed so high that we can forgive him for any shortcomings. Without doubt though, like Mahler's music, Tippett's music goes to areas that aren't always explored in music - connections between psychology, philosophy, history and much besides.










*Hummel *_Piano Concerto #2 in A_

- Hae-won Chang, piano with Budapest CO under Tamas Pal (Naxos)

Hummel's concertos, like Field's which I listened to recently, have similarities to Chopin's which where to come.

This is like opera without words, the piano part as well as the woodwinds coming across as singing songs rather than just playing tunes. The final movement opens with a little tune that has the melancholic feel of Chopin. Some brilliant playing here, demonstrating how Hummel was considered amongst the finest pianists - and best improvisers - of his day.










*Carl Vine* _String Quartet #3_

-Tall Poppies Quartet: John Harding & Georges Lentz, violins; Esther van Stralen, viola; David Pereira, cello (Tall Poppies)

Finishing with yet another of my favourite string quartets, *Carl Vine's third one*.


----------



## SimonNZ

Brahms' Violin Sonatas - Josef Suk, violin, Julius Katchen, piano


----------



## opus55

Siblius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105










I love to play music loud. And this symphony deserves to be heard at great volume.


----------



## Pugg

​No 1 ,2 ,3 4 and 5


----------



## opus55

Bax: Symphony No. 5










Completed in 1932 and dedicated to Jean Sibelius. That explains the smooth transition from my previous selection (Sibelius 7th).


----------



## SimonNZ

Evan Parker Electro-Acoustic Ensemble - "Toward The Margins"

another hard-to-classify ECM, but they call it "New Series", so I'm putting it here


----------



## Mahlerian

Matsudaira: Theme and Variations for Piano and Orchestra, Bugaku Dance Suite
Ichiro Nodaira, piano, Osaka Century Orchestra, cond. Takaseki









Matsudaira was a Japanese composer of the 20th century who sought to integrate modernism with the Japanese court music of Gagaku. Perhaps surprisingly, the two have proven to be quite compatible, both in terms of Neoclassicism (the Theme and Variations) and post-WWII serial techniques (Bugaku Dance Suite). According to the booklet, Matsudaira's influence can be heard in Messiaen's Sept Haikai and Boulez's Rituel, both of which contain sections reminiscent of Gagaku. The music is sparse and sounds like a chromaticized version of traditional Gagaku at times; some sections are aleatoric, with a selection of fragments to be played in any order chosen by the performers, in an attempt to capture the improvisatory nature of Gagaku.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Pierre Boulez Dérive 2: this is a deep and challenging work. It was a positive and very interesting experience, but I'm not completely sure yet what to make of this piece. It definitely does not have much "animal warmth" but it's also not "cold, stiff, and dead" either. It was engaging in a way unlike any other, but it will take multiple listens to be more confident with this work. Strangely enough... even the 21st century spectralists like Georg Haas are way way more accessible than Pierre Boulez. Hmm...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Over the years I have collected some really good discs that were given free with BBC Music Magazine. This one sandwiches Shostakovich's bleak 8th String Quartet between Beethoven's Op. 18 no 6 and Haydn's joyful "Sunrise" Quartet. Not repertoire I know particularly well, but these seem to be excellent performances by the Jerusalem Quartet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cosmos said:


> Strauss - Elektra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I've never heard this opera before and I feel so bad for the soprano! You have to be an Amazon to get through this vocal workout


I find *Elektra* a bit hard to take, I'm afraid. Most of it just seems to be a load of women screaming at each other.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Double Concerto in A minor (Isaac Stern; Leonard Rose; Eugene Ormandy; The Philadelphia Orchestra).









Of the two pieces on the disc (the other being the Violin Concerto in D Major), the Double Concerto, to me, seems like the more original piece. The Violin Concerto was excellent, but the Double Concerto seems to be more innovative, fresh and lyrical. But this is my subjective opinion, hehe.


----------



## SimonNZ

Helmut Lachenmann's Salut für Caudwell - Wilhelm Bruck and Theodor Ross, guitars and voices


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Mendelssohn in the Morning.
After a wipe with a damp cloth that is. ( The Lp that is not meself!)


----------



## Pugg

​The very fine voice of Aprile Millo, much underrated in my opinion .


----------



## SimonNZ

Magnus Lindberg's Joy - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not exactly demanding listening, but incredible playing from Volodos. Virtuosity is at times its own reward.


----------



## Blancrocher

Andriessen: "La passione" and other works (Gil Rose/Boston Modern Orchestra Project); Richter in Schumann.


----------



## LarryShone

LarryShone said:


> Brahms-Festival Overture, violin concerto . Helmut Brucher,Munich Festival Orchestra


The festival overture is so so, but I loved the violin concerto! Recording is a bit shoddy but the music is good.


----------



## SimonNZ

Kaija Saariaho's Io - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.










Kaija Saariaho's Verblendungen - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.










Kaija Saariaho's Circle Map - Susanna Malkki, cond.


----------



## LarryShone

Can I ask what this AutoRip is that appears on some postings? I can't do anything with it from my phone but it looks to stand out from the uploaded photos.


----------



## SimonNZ

LarryShone said:


> Can I ask what this AutoRip is that appears on some postings? I can't do anything with it from my phone but it looks to stand out from the uploaded photos.


Oh, it something that Amazon offer (I'm not really sure - whatever it is I've never required it).

You'll see it every now and then here because Amazon is a convenient place to get cover images from, and occasionaly the only image the'll have is one advertising that option.

(I think the idea is they immediately send you an MP3 of an album, while you wait for your cd to arrive - somebody correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Jeff W

SimonNZ said:


> (I think the idea is they immediately send you an MP3 of an album, while you wait for your cd to arrive - somebody correct me if I'm wrong)


Amazon offers free downloads through their digital music download service wherever you see that Autorip logo. Very useful for when you don't want to wait for the postman to listen to your music!


----------



## Jeff W

Just had to encore this wonderful album last night! Sharon Kam plays Carl Maria von Weber's Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2 and the Grand Duo Concertant For Piano And Clarinet. The Orchestra in the two concertos was the Gewaundhaus Orchestra under Kurt Masur. Ms. Kam was joined by Itamar Golan on the piano in the Duo.









Last night's 'Exploring Music', which was all about Schubert's String Quartets put me in the mood to want to listen to a couple of them in their entirety. So, I listened to No. 11 and No. 14 as played by the Melos Quartett.









Turned next to Mozart and his Symphonies No. 40 & 41 'Jupiter'. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert. Wonderful stuff here.









Continuing the Sibelius-o-mania that seems to sweep through here anytime that Sibelius gets featured in the Saturday Symphony thread, I turned to Paavo Berglund leading the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in Symphonies No. 5 & 6. No. 5 has quickly grown to be one of my favorite symphonies and 6 is another wonderful piece too!


----------



## csacks

First experience with Martinu, and his first symphony.
It is the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra directed by Jiri Belohlavec. Very interesting composition, powerful and energetic
This is another compositor discovered to me by this forum. Thanks


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.6, No.3

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bas

Vincenzo Bellini - Norma
By Maria Callas [soprano], Christa Ludwig [alto], Franco Corelli [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [bass], Orchestra and Choir of the Theatre de Scala, Tullio Serafin [dir.] on EMI


----------



## SimonNZ

following Mahlerian:

Yoritsune Matsudaira's Sa-Mai - Ken Takeseki, cond.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Today is Mozart's day.

Symphonies No. 26 & 25
Pinnock, The English Concert









The Requiem
Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## SimonNZ

York Holler's Der Ewige Tag - Semyon Bychkov, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

My favourite Stravinsky Lp's

Now its Symphony in c. with that stunning first movement.









Next it will be...oo yeah!


----------



## Jeff W

One more before bed. Dvorak's Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'. Arturo Toscanini leading the NBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ashkenazy conducting Mustonen & co in Stravinsky; Antoni Wit & co in Szymanowski's Stabat Mater and Litany to the Virgin Mary.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: String Quintet, w. Haimovitz/Miro Qt.(rec.2003); The Trout, w. Schiff/Posch/Hagens (rec.1983).


----------



## julianoq

As recommended by Alypius on another thread, giving a spin on Paul Lewis performance of Schubert's late sonatas. Now listening to the D.959. Very good performance and sound quality!


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Pierre Boulez Dérive 2: this is a deep and challenging work. It was a positive and very interesting experience, but I'm not completely sure yet what to make of this piece. It definitely does not have much "animal warmth" but it's also not "cold, stiff, and dead" either. It was engaging in a way unlike any other, but it will take multiple listens to be more confident with this work. Strangely enough... even the 21st century spectralists like Georg Haas are way way more accessible than Pierre Boulez. Hmm...


Thanks for the link. I hadn't seen/heard Barenboim in atonal for a while.

I think the Boulez Iceman image has been overplayed, but each to his own.

I can suggest David Robertson's Boulez, if/when you're looking for others.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


>


That face won't work at eHarmony.


----------



## Vasks

*Flagello - Overture Bulesca (Amos/Vox)
Foss - Piano Concerto #1 (Nakamatsu/Harmonia Mundi)
Curtis-Smith - GAS [Great American Symphony] (Davies/Albany)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. VI in E flat minor, op. 23 (1923).
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphony no. IV in C minor, op. 43 (1935-1936).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. I, op. 7 (1934).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Piano Concerto no. I in A minor, op. 9 (1928).*
Piano Concerto no. II in G minor, op. 23 (1935).**
Symphony no. II in C minor, op. 19 (1934).*
Symphony no. IV in C minor, op. 54 (1956).***
-Kathryn Stott, pianist(*).
-The BBC Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi(*).
-Nikolay Petrov, pianist(**).
-The Moscow Philharmonic/Dmitry Kitaenko(**).
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic/Eiji Oue(***).


----------



## JACE

*Debussy: Orchestral Works - I / Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F.*
La Mer, Trois Nocturnes, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, etc.

Superb.


----------



## julianoq

More Schubert! Listening to the Winterreise, with Kaufmann and Deutsch. Amazing record. I am a big fan of Kaufmann since I watched a 'live in hd' performance of him performing Werther a few months ago and it was outstanding.


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










*Berg: Lyric Suite; Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht / Jean-Guihen Queyras, Ensemble Resonanz*


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphonies 93-95
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> I find *Elektra* a bit hard to take, I'm afraid. Most of it just seems to be a load of women screaming at each other.


Ernestine Schumann-Heinck, the first Clytemnestra, said "We were a bunch of madwomen."

Elektra is grand guignol camp. I'm amused by anyone who takes its creepy ravings seriously. I can only stand it in the Nilsson-Solti recording, and only because Nilsson is a vocal miracle whose high notes could start forest fires.


----------



## Kopachris

I feel like I've heard the beginning "koyaanisqatsi" chant before... has it been used in pop culture much?


----------



## LarryShone

Kopachris said:


> I feel like I've heard the beginning "koyaanisqatsi" chant before... has it been used in pop culture much?


Hmm I'd heard of Powaqatsi before, but not this one.
A simple Google search brought this from Wikipedia

Koyaanisqatsi: Life Out of Balance, is a 1982 film directed by Godfrey Reggio with music composed by Philip Glass and cinematography by Ron Fricke.

The film consists primarily of slow motion and time-lapse footage of cities and many natural landscapes across the United States.


----------



## brotagonist

Kopachris said:


> I feel like I've heard the beginning "koyaanisqatsi" chant before... has it been used in pop culture much?


I remember when it came out. There was also a time-lapse film with it on PBS (the Spokane affiliate), which we got on cable. It was hugely popular and inundated every aspect of media and advertising [groan] Yup, there was a sequel, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata, w. Rostropovich & Britten (rec.1968); Impromptus (Complete), w. Brendel (rec.1972 - '74).


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 / Leopold Stokowski, Houston Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## LarryShone

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 / Leopold Stokowski, Houston Symphony Orchestra*


I have that work with Mariss Jansons and the Philadelphia Orchestra on EMI. A great powerful work!


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn piano concertos
_Murray Perahia, piano
Neville Marriner, ASMF_


----------



## JACE

LarryShone said:


> I have that work with Mariss Jansons and the Philadelphia Orchestra on EMI. A great powerful work!


:cheers: Yes sir! Powerful music indeed.


----------



## JACE

After the DSCH 11, more Stokowski recordings:









*Wagner: Die Walküre/Parsifal (excerpts) / Stokowski, Houston SO*









*Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini; Hamlet / Stokowski, Stadium SO of New York*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Badinerie

> Originally Posted by GregMitchell View Post
> I find Elektra a bit hard to take, I'm afraid. Most of it just seems to be a load of women screaming at each other.





Woodduck said:


> Ernestine Schumann-Heinck, the first Clytemnestra, said "We were a bunch of madwomen."
> 
> Elektra is grand guignol camp. I'm amused by anyone who takes its creepy ravings seriously. I can only stand it in the Nilsson-Solti recording, and only because Nilsson is a vocal miracle whose high notes could start forest fires.


You guys she see this one...its amazing! They are all mad as a box of snakes though.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Six Keyboard Partitas
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

A model of how these works should be played, in my opinion-on harpsichord with all repeats taken and with creative embellishments in the repeated sections.

Nobody does these great pieces better than Trevor Pinnock. Profound and delightful!


----------



## Cosmos

I have a good amount of Bartok in my collection, but I don't listen to him much. So I blew off the digital dust and experienced:

Bartok - The 3 Piano Concertos










I thoroughly enjoyed them all.
1: The most 'nocturnal' of the three, definitely had the most of his so-called 'night music'. It was also the most dissonant and least accessible, so it was my least favorite of the three. Like his string quartets, it's a work that needs to be heard more times to fully appreciate it. 
2: Toss up, but I'd still call it my favorite. Wild and brassy, with the piano as mainly pounding percussion. I couldn't help but think of Stravinsky's concertos.
3: The calmest of the three, also the more lyrical, with the piano being much smother and more romantic in a way. The first movement was great, and second movement was the highlight of the work. The third was kind of 'meh' in comparison to the rest.

Overall, I'm glad I gave these a chance.

Now, other end of the musical timeline:

Bach Concerto in E BWV 1053 (played on piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Ein deutsches Requiem performed by Gardiner and the ORR with the Monteverdi Choir and Charlotte Margiono and Rodney Gilfry.

really struggling with initial listening to Beethoven 5th piano concerto performed on a fortepiano-was on a real Gardiner 'kick' so ordered a second hand copy but.......


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E. Gubaidulina in Tempus Praesens 







Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for strings percussion and Celeste







Bartok Miraculous mandarin, Dance Suite, Hungarian Pictures


----------



## Headphone Hermit

brotagonist said:


> [groan] I remember when it came out. There was also a time-lapse film with it on PBS (the Spokane affiliate), which we got on cable. It was hugely popular and inundated every aspect of media and advertising [groan]. Yup, there was a sequel, too [groan] I still haven't gotten over it [groan]


...... and an alternative opinion from the Hermitage - Koyaanisqatsi was a stunning film to watch, especially in the cinema. Some of the images were breathtaking and I found it to be very thought-provoking (and disturbing). However, I do not remember having it forced down my throat as brotagonist seems to have done (.... and I freely admit that the DVD is gathering dust on a shelf somewhere not too far away ... though I can't remember *which* shelf :lol


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Cosmos said:


> .....Now, other end of the musical timeline:
> 
> Bach Concerto in E BWV 1053 (played on piano)


at the *end* of a musical timeline?  Bach is just about near the *middle* of my musical timeline


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Joseph Haydn - Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio









Volume 9 from this set. *WOW!* I wish that I could play such fantastic music in a trio. It is simply wonderful that three people can make such great music together. There are nine CDs in this set ... and each of them is a gem, crammed to the brim with fantastic music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> After the DSCH 11, more Stokowski recordings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wagner: Die Walküre/Parsifal (excerpts) / Stokowski, Houston SO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini; Hamlet / Stokowski, Stadium SO of New York*


_AWE-SOME_ performances.

Especially the _Francesca di Rimini_; rivaled only by Svetlanov.


----------



## Itullian

Headphone Hermit said:


> Joseph Haydn - Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio
> 
> View attachment 50769
> 
> 
> Volume 9 from this set. *WOW!* I wish that I could play such fantastic music in a trio. It is simply wonderful that three people can make such great music together. There are nine CDs in this set ... and each of them is a gem, crammed to the brim with fantastic music.


An all time classic set.


----------



## opus55

Badinerie said:


> You guys she see this one...its amazing! They are all mad as a box of snakes though.
> 
> View attachment 50764


I enjoyed watching it on blu-ray.

Now listening:

Wagner: Siegfried









Resume from the end of Act I.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Missa Sancti Nicolai in G Major (J. Owen Burdick; Hoyt; Brackett; Sands; Lippold; Trinity Choir; Rebel Baroque Orchestra).

Missa in Augustiis, 'Nelson Mass' in D minor (Hoyt; Sollek; Mutlu; Nolen)









Symphony No. 59 in A Major, 'Fire' (Derek Solomons; L'Estro Armonico).









The good old Fire Symphony. Love that final movement with the horn calls.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*asddas*


















Oh my God do I love Crespin's voice on this: sexy, delicate, French-inflected, smooth, silvery--- _gorgeous._ _SO _sweet. No, its not in the league of Elisabeth Schwarzkopf as far as _character_; and of course it does not compare with Schwarzkopf's ingenious sighing_ Innigkeit_ at the ending of Act I (which is crucial to me) but God am I _ADDICTED _to it right now.

The recording quality of this cd is stellar. It's far-and-away the best sounding _Rosenkavalier_ (even if just highlights) I've ever heard. Varviso's conducting is solid, even finessed at the more delicate parts of Act I (its as far as I've gone so far), but nothing thrilling. All the same, the overall effect of extreme orchestral clarity, perfect balances, and gorgeous singing is _absolutely_ heady stuff.

You can really hear all of the textures in this engineer job; an unquestionable _tour de force_. I thought Decca's legendary sound engineer Kenneth Wilkinson may have had a hand in the recording, but it was James Brown and James Lock.

My body couldn't have chosen a better day to be sick and home from work on-- because I_ hate being indoors with such gorgeous sunny weather_-- but this cd is the perfect remedy.

Ten-star listening experience. Hail _Régine_!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Okay,_ entr'acte_ over. I got to listen to the rest of the cd.

"The Presentation of the Rose" from Act II is soaringly and gorgeously sung by Hilde Gueden. Her voice is firm of tone, bright, and. . . perhaps a tad _too strong_ in expressive conveyance, which slightly detracts from the thought of a delicate and cloistered young teenage girl falling in love for the first time.

The final cut on the highlights cd is a nineteen-minute cut from the ending of Act III, which encompasses the Marschallin's meeting with Sophie, the trio, and the final duet. The tempi sound a bit rushed at the buildup to the climaxes to my ears, conditioned as I am to the more nunanced and luxuriating tempi of the EMI Karajan performance. But the lovely shading, phrasing, and harmonizing on those climactic moments with the singing are really something special for Crespin, Soderstrom, and Gueden. I rewound all of them several times just to bask in their blending radiance--- which really comes across great with that stellar Decca engineering.

Crespin's timbre and intonation alone really is a piece of decorative art in and of itself.

I thoroughly enjoyed the vocal mellifluity of Gueden; and very especially of Crespin on this lesser-known _Rosenkavalier_ that antedates Crespin's famous recording she did with Solti four years later.

Not a main-course _Rosenkavalier_ to be sure; but certainly the best Straussian after-dinner mint I've ever had, bar none.


----------



## hpowders

LarryShone said:


> I have that work with Mariss Jansons and the Philadelphia Orchestra on EMI. A great powerful work!


Mariss Jansons!! Now THERE'S an underrated conductor!! I have his Tchaikovsky symphonies with the Oslo Philharmonic. Terrific performances!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Berlioz*: Harold in Italy, w. Causse/ORR/JEG (rec.1994); Symphonie Fantastique, w. VPO/Davis (rec.1990).

Re Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, founded in England (1989) by JEG, does anyone know where this orchestra's musicians have been pulled from? COE, LSO, LPO, RPO, BBCSO, BBCPO, Philharmonia, others? There's a roster via this link. Some of the names were also present 20 years ago for this "Harold" rec.:tiphat:

http://www.monteverdi.co.uk/about/orr

Editing and answering my own question...after Googling a dozen players or so, I came up with OAE, AAM, EBS, ASMF, CBSO, London Sinfonietta, Mahler Chamber Orchestra. So, they come from a lot of places, but apparently less likely from the big bands I initially listed, though one name was at one time with the LSO. Cheers!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

julianoq said:


> As recommended by Alypius on another thread, giving a spin on Paul Lewis performance of Schubert's late sonatas. Now listening to the D.959. Very good performance and sound quality!


Is he demolishing the piano, or constructing it, I wonder?



Vaneyes said:


> That face won't work at eHarmony.





Vaneyes said:


> *Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata, w. Rostropovich & Britten (rec.1968); Impromptus (Complete), w. Brendel (rec.1972 - '74).


OK, so first you diss my pianist, and then you raid my record collection! Have a care, Sir!

Currently listening to:

*Gustav M.

Symphony No. 4 in G*
Tennstedt, LPO [EMI, rec. 1982 or 3, I really can't work it out from the box set leaflet]

This is the first of the three Tennstedt Mahler symphonies I have really enjoyed so far, always a peril, in my experience of such things, of buying new performances when the existing ones are so well established in my mind as 'what to expect'. (My 'old' LP discs are #1 Solti, LSO ; #2 Rattle, CBSO; #4, von Karajan, BPO, Mathis). Repeated listening will be necessary to familiarise myself with the new set.

Unfortunately the treble on this disc seems rather strident, even with the amplifier's treble setting turned down as far as it will go. Or it's my ears (or both).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 116 "Thou Prince of Peace, Lord Jesus Christ"

For the 25th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> ....OK, so first you diss my pianist, and then you raid my record collection! Have a care, Sir!


With a face only a mother could love, aside...apologies on both counts, my good man.:tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

Sibelius:

Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Four Legends from Kalevala, Op. 22 (Lemminkäinen Suite)

Disc 2 from this set:

Järvi/Gothenburg


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ludwig van B.

Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101*
Alfred Brendel [Philips analogue set, rec. 1970s] (I'd have to dig out the LPs again to say exactly which year)

Yet another Op. 101 rendering. I still think King Alfred's 1962 Vox effort takes some beating.










*Gyorgy Kurtág

Neun Stücke für Viola solo
Jelek, op.5
Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet) [ECM New Series, 1995]

Chamber music from Kurtag. A kindred spirit to Webern, perhaps. These are exquisite miniatures.


----------



## PetrB

*Kevin Volans ~ String Quartet No. 6, for String Quartet and Tape*

Kevin Volans ~ String Quartet No. 6, for String Quartet and Tape


----------



## SimonNZ

Beneventan Chant - Schola Hungarica


----------



## JACE

Still sticking with Stoki:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1; Swan of Tuoenela / Stokowski, National PO*

Rugged, lovely music.


----------



## bejart

Florian Gassmann (1729-1774): Sinfonia in C Minor

Pter Chromcak conducting the Czech Chamber Philharmonic


----------



## Itullian

Number 25 and 27 from my pick as the best Mozart piano concerto cycle.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Symphony No.9 - Leopold Stokowski, cond. (1967)


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> Mariss Jansons!! Now THERE'S an underrated conductor!! I have his Tchaikovsky symphonies with the Oslo Philharmonic. Terrific performances!!


Funny, I think he's an overrated conductor. His Tchaikovsky strikes me as too lean sounding as his other recordings too. Don't care for him at all. mho


----------



## opus55

TurnaboutVox said:


> Currently listening to:
> 
> *Gustav M.
> 
> Symphony No. 4 in G*
> Tennstedt, LPO [EMI, rec. 1982 or 3, I really can't work it out from the box set leaflet]
> 
> This is the first of the three Tennstedt Mahler symphonies I have really enjoyed so far, always a peril, in my experience of such things, of buying new performances when the existing ones are so well established in my mind as 'what to expect'. (My 'old' LP discs are #1 Solti, LSO ; #2 Rattle, CBSO; #4, von Karajan, BPO, Mathis). Repeated listening will be necessary to familiarise myself with the new set.
> 
> Unfortunately the treble on this disc seems rather strident, even with the amplifier's treble setting turned down as far as it will go. Or it's my ears (or both).


Probably the biggest complaint I have on the recording. The performance still makes up for it, I think.










This recording is also on the trebly side. Great romantic playing by Mr. Perlman.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> That face won't work at eHarmony.


I dunno. She sorta has that Pre-Raphaelite thing going on with her wavy hair and languid blue eyes.

It's a look that might appeal to some folks.

Just sayin'...


----------



## KenOC

Dussek, Piano Concerto in E flat, Op. 70. Howard Shelley with the Ulster Orchestra. No especially strong character, but a nice piece nonetheless. First in a new series!


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Beethoven's Symphony No.9 - Leopold Stokowski, cond. (1967)


I like Stoki's LvB 9 very much!


----------



## JACE

Shifting from Stoki, but staying with Sibelius:










*Sibelius: Violin Concerto / Oistrakh, Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra*

A stone-cold classic from Oistrakh & Ormandy.


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> I dunno. She sorta has that Pre-Raphaelite thing going on with her wavy hair and languid blue eyes.
> 
> It's a look that might appeal to some folks.
> 
> Just sayin'...


I like it. ....................


----------



## Cosmos

Still unveiling some Bartok. First, Cantata Profana










Which was alright, not a big fan of this one

Then, the Divertimento for Strings










Which is a new favorite


----------



## SimonNZ

JACE said:


> I like Stoki's LvB 9 very much!


Unfortunately the Decca Phase 4 sound is really showing up the limitations of the stopgap amp I'm using until I can afford something better. Oh, how I miss my old one...

re Dina Ugorskaja:

like most people on earth she appears much more attractive animated than as a static image:






that seems very attractive to me, not that I require that in a pianist


----------



## PetrB

Itullian said:


> Number 25 and 27 from my pick as the best Mozart piano concerto cycle.


Geza Anda, Friedrich Gulda, Annie Fischer, to name but a very few, are reason enough I'm just not going to abandon modern instrument recorded performances of Mozart (and much other earlier music) solely for HIPP recordings.

This cycle you've chosen is one of those I consider nonpariel.


----------



## KenOC

Something different. Donizetti's String Quartet in D, arranged for string orchestra. Sir Neville with the ASMTF. Did he record everything there is? But a nice piece.


----------



## Guest

Maybe not his finest composition, but a vibrant performance and knock-out audio quality certainly make it sound good!


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Besozzi (1702-1793): Flute Trio No.4 in E Flat

Claudio Ferrarini on flute with members of the Quartetto di Salisburgo: Lavard Skou Larsen, violin -- Detlef Mielke, cello


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Sibelius Symphony No. 7
> Herbert von Karajan
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> One of the happiest collaborations in classical music was Karajan/Philharmonia. For me, his most convincing Beethoven's Ninth was with this orchestra.
> 
> And now this. I'm utterly speechless ....shaking, in fact.
> So utterly devastating is this performance.
> Where do I begin? Karajan has the patience never to rush, performing this in a very broad 25 minutes instead of the usual 21-23. The impact is both haunting and shattering. The orchestra plays brilliantly.
> One of the greatest performances of anything I have ever heard.
> Needless to say if you love Sibelius, you MUST hear this!


hpowders, I'm following your lead and listening to Karajan's Sibelius 7th with the Philharmonia.

Instead of the CD pictured above, my recording is an EMI LP that pairs the 7th with HvK's recording of Sibelius' 5th. (For some reason, I can't find an image of it.)


----------



## Weston

TurnaboutVox said:


> *George Frideric Handel - Keyboard Suites No. 2 - 6 (1720)
> 
> Suite for Harpsichord in F major, HWV 427
> Suite for Harpsichord in F sharp minor, HWV 431
> Suite for Harpsichord in D minor, HWV 428
> Suite for Harpsichord in E minor, HWV 429
> Suite for Harpsichord in E major, HWV 430*
> Dina Ugorskaja (piano) [CAvi Music, 2010]
> 
> Not a HIP in sight - Handel on a concert grand! Not quite Richard Egarr, but quite something in its own way.


My goodness! That's a Mona Lisa pout, if there is such a thing. I must avert my gaze.

[Edit: If there is any doubt, I am completely captivated. Odd how she has impacted several of us in completely opposite ways.]


----------



## SimonNZ

Brahms' Symphony No.1 - Leopold Stokowski, cond.


----------



## Weston

Two major pieces today, and the first is a big surprise of me.

For many decades I have never gotten Berlioz. I kept trying with the _Symphonie fantastique_ and with apologies to those who find it brilliant, I'm afraid I have always felt it a real yawn-fest. But today at work I heard this piece:

*Berlioz: Requiem (Grande Messe des morts), for tenor, chorus & orchestra, H. 75, Op. 5* 
Sir Colin Davis / Dresden Staatskapelle, et al

View attachment 50782


How astonished I was to hear this wonderful "live" recording (with no discernible coughing) with brass and a choir composed and performed in a way that nearly peeled my face off. That was quite something! This thing makes Verdi's Requiem seem wimpy in comparison. You can imagine I wasn't worth two cents at work today. Maybe I should have moved on from _Symphonie fantastique_ a long time ago.

Tonight another listen to:
*Brahms: Piano Quintet, in F minor, Op. 34a*
Maurizio Pollini / Quartetto Italiano

View attachment 50783


It seems it wasn't too long ago I was posting about this piece, but I never tire of it. It's astonishing the orchestral timbres available with just five instruments -- available if you're Brahms that is.

The 1st movement is slightly forbidding, even dire at times, the main theme sounding almost Russian. The 2nd is the calm before the storm. The festive 3rd movement is amazing -- a real fist pumpin' stompin' monster march! And the 4th nearly as good if a bit frenetic, a storm of cascading notes that pelt like driving sheets of rain.

If I were a smoker I'd need a cigarette after all that.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> Two major pieces today, and the first is a big surprise of me.
> 
> For many decades I have never gotten Berlioz. I kept trying with the _Symphonie fantastique_ and with apologies to those who find it brilliant, I'm afraid I have always felt it a real yawn-fest. But today at work I heard this piece:
> 
> *Berlioz: Requiem (Grande Messe des morts), for tenor, chorus & orchestra, H. 75, Op. 5*
> Sir Colin Davis / Dresden Staatskapelle, et al
> 
> View attachment 50782
> 
> 
> How astonished I was to hear this wonderful "live" recording (with no discernible coughing) with brass and a choir composed and performed in a way that nearly peeled my face off. That was quite something! This thing makes Verdi's Requiem seem wimpy in comparison. You can imagine I wasn't worth two cents at work today. Maybe I should have moved on from _Symphonie fantastique_ a long time ago.
> 
> Tonight another listen to:
> *Brahms: Piano Quintet, in F minor, Op. 34a*
> Maurizio Pollini / Quartetto Italiano
> 
> View attachment 50783
> 
> 
> It seems it wasn't too long ago I was posting about this piece, but I never tire of it. It's astonishing the orchestral timbres available with just five instruments -- available if you're Brahms that is.
> 
> The 1st movement is slightly forbidding, even dire at times, the main theme sounding almost Russian. The 2nd is the calm before the storm. The festive 3rd movement is amazing -- a real fist pumpin' stompin' monster march! And the 4th nearly as good if a bit frenetic, a storm of cascading notes that pelt like driving sheets of rain.
> 
> If I were a smoker I'd need a cigarette after all that.


I still don't get Berlioz, but I like Fantastique ok.


----------



## opus55

Debussy: Sonata for Violin and Piano & Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp










d'Indy: Jour d'été à la montagne










Works by two Frenchmen. Having bad memory can work to my advantage. These compositions sound fresh to my ears.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> I still don't get Berlioz, but I like Fantastique ok.












Have you heard the Vickers/Veasy/Colin Davis/Covent Garden _Troyens_? Parts of that opera have some of the most tremendous drama I've heard anywhere. You really _must hear _Davis' treatment of the celebratory choruses honoring the Trojan horse at the end of Act I and the "Royal Hunt and Storm" from the beginning of Act IV.

It's like: "pure joy meets Valkyrian thunder."

Absolutely tremendous music.


----------



## Pugg

​
Perahia again now playing no 25 ans 26.


----------



## KenOC

Aaron Jay Kernis, Symphony in Waves -- Kalmer with the Grant Park Orchestra. Most interesting, and the other two works are fascinating as well!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Janacek Reborn*



















My first experience years ago hearing the "Prelude to the Makropulos Case" was with Jose Serebrier conducting the Czech State Philharmonic on the Reference music label (I got it primarily for its engineering virtues and not the conductor).

I've always loved the Taras-Bulba-type-exoticism to this music but found Serebrier's performance of the piece tepid. I always imagined it performed with more savagery, power, and exoticism.

-- I really had no idea_ how much more_ color and excitement could be added. . . that is, until now.

I can't believe I waited so long to discover Mackerras' treatment of the entire opera with the Vienna Philharmonic on Decca. I just put on the Prelude and its absolutely tremendous: savage, untamed, exotic, and _vital _sounding. It's almost like hearing the music for the first time. I can't wait to hear the entire opera.

This is music that could have been effectively tracked to the _Taras Bulba_ movie with Yul Brynner (no disrespect to Franz Waxman and his great score _;D_).

Total thumbs-up.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Aaron Jay Kernis, Symphony in Waves -- Kalmer with the Grant Park Orchestra. Most interesting, and the other two works are fascinating as well!


I heard the "Too Hot Toccata" years ago with the San Diego Symphony when Gil Shaham was doing the _Four Seasons_.

Cute piece.


----------



## SimonNZ

Douglas Lilburn's Symphonies 1-3 - James Judd, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Itullian said:


> I like it. ....................





Weston said:


> My goodness! That's a Mona Lisa pout, if there is such a thing. I must avert my gaze.
> 
> [Edit: If there is any doubt, I am completely captivated. Odd how she has impacted several of us in completely opposite ways.]


Hey, I saw her first!










Her looks are not conventional


----------



## senza sordino

Lots of time to listen because we're still on strike.
Shostakovich Symphony #14







Korngold, Barber and Walton violin concerti with James Ehnes and my local orchestra







Stravinsky Symphony in Three movements, Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C


----------



## Badinerie

Delibes....Cheery stuff on an overcast morning (7:55 am)









Update...just listened too the Sylvia side again I forgot how wonderful it is!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Weston said:


> My goodness! That's a Mona Lisa pout, if there is such a thing. I must avert my gaze.
> 
> [Edit: If there is any doubt, I am completely captivated. Odd how she has impacted several of us in completely opposite ways.]


I personally think she looks pretty. Maybe her 'style' is putting people off?

Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto in D Major (Isaac Stern; Eugene Ormandy; The Philadelphia Orchestra).









I'm starting to like this violin concerto more and more. Isaac Stern's playing is excellent, some of the best I've heard for solo violin so far. A very warm, full sound - I have the sense that he was chanelling a lot of emotion into the playing here. The violin is also very nicely foregrounded in the recording.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Vaneyes said:


> That face won't work at eHarmony.


its far better than the one I see in the mirror 

I think she looks very attractive - sophisticated, intelligent, sensitive, pensive, confident, strong, will not suffer fools gladly, natural. Oh yes, she ticks a lot of boxes - I like the way that she doesn't need to flash skin, dress like a peacock etc etc etc ..... but I'm much more interested in what the music sounds like when she plays it


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter: "Quintets and Voices" (Arditti SQ, etc.); "Eight Compositions, 1948-1993" (Group for Contemporary Music)


----------



## science

I can't possibly catch all the way up since I posted in here last time, but here's a bit of my recent listening:

View attachment 50792
View attachment 50793
View attachment 50794
View attachment 50795
View attachment 50796


----------



## science

View attachment 50797
View attachment 50798


I only listened to BWV 1052-1058, but I can't find convenient images...

View attachment 50799
View attachment 50800
View attachment 50801


----------



## science

View attachment 50802
View attachment 50803
View attachment 50804
View attachment 50805
View attachment 50806


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vaughan Williams, Fantasias on Greensleeves and on a theme by Thomal Tallis.
Vaughan Williams is MASTER of neo-romantic string writing!
Hmm, I'm sure hundreds of composers seek that great honour.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> My first experience years ago hearing the "Prelude to the Makropulos Case" was with Jose Serebrier conducting the Czech State Philharmonic on the Reference music label (I got it primarily for its engineering virtues and not the conductor).
> 
> I've always loved the Taras-Bulba-type-exoticism to this music but found Serebrier's performance of the piece tepid. I always imagined it performed with more savagery, power, and exoticism.
> 
> -- I really had no idea_ how much more_ color and excitement could be added. . . that is, until now.
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to discover Mackerras' treatment of the entire opera with the Vienna Philharmonic on Decca. I just put on the Prelude and its absolutely tremendous: savage, untamed, exotic, and _vital _sounding. It's almost like hearing the music for the first time. I can't wait to hear the entire opera.
> 
> This is music that could have been effectively tracked to the _Taras Bulba_ movie with Yul Brynner (no disrespect to Franz Waxman and his great score _;D_).
> 
> Total thumbs-up.


Fantastic score. Fantastic performance. What a treat you have in store!


----------



## Oskaar

hpowders said:


> Mariss Jansons!! Now THERE'S an underrated conductor!!


He is my favourite conductor


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Requiem in D minor, K. 626 - Kyrie, Dies Irae, Tuba mirum, Rex tremendae, Recordae (Sir Neville Marriner; McNair; Watkinson; Araiza; Lloyd; Heltay; Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chorus; Academy of St Martin in the Fields).









A great piece and an excellent interpretation, imo.


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 50754
> 
> 
> One more before bed. Dvorak's Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'. Arturo Toscanini leading the NBC Symphony Orchestra.


This is one of Toscanini's greatest performances, in my opinion!


----------



## hpowders

oskaar said:


> He is my favourite conductor


Time to get out Jansons/Oslo Tchaikovsky Symphonies # 4, 5 and 6. Haven't listened to them in a while!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Erickson's Auroras - Gil Rose, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Frédéric Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2; *Krakowiak, Op. 14*

Bella Davidovich.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Razumovsky Quartet, Opus 59, No.1*

I've been too busy to listen to much music for about a week, so I'm jumping back on the horse with the Takacs Quartet.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 43 in E-Flat Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's wonderful; but it really isn't about him--- it's all about the Duchess.

God, Schwarzkopf sings great on this.


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with another new arrival last night. The Elgar and Walton Cello Concertos. Yo-Yo Ma played the solo cello while Andre Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra. The only quibble I had with this particular CD was that the first and second movements of the Elgar are on the same track.









Getting smaller and smaller in the violin family now with the Viola and Violin concertos by William Walton. Nigel Kennedy played both the solo viola and violin (I wish I was that talented...) while Andre Previn led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. I was inspired to purchase this one after hearing these same performances on 'Exploring Music'.









Encoring the Ralph Vaughn-Williams 'Sinfonia Antartica' was next up for me. Bernard Haitink led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. The organ in the third movement didn't catch me by surprise this time! :lol:









Lastly, I went with something much smaller, more Schubert String Quartets. No. 10 & 13 'Rosamunde' this time. The Melos Quartett played.

And with that, I am off to bed!


----------



## Pugg

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50812
> 
> 
> Karajan's wonderful; but it really isn't about him--- it's all about the Duchess.
> 
> God, Schwarzkopf sings great on this.


The erratum on the second disc intrigues me the most.
Tracks with Ferrier I mean.


----------



## Vasks

_A magnum opus, By George _


----------



## Oskaar

*David Shifrin & Friends*

*David Shifrin* (clarinet), Fred Sherry, Ani Kavafian, Daniel Phillips, Anne-MarieMcDermott, Ida Kavafian & Paul Neubauer *Chamber Music Northwest*









Copland:	
Sextet for string quartet, clarinet & piano

Hartke:	
The Horse with the Lavender Eye

Kernis:	
Trio in Red

Zwilich:	
Concerto for Clarinet and Chamber Orchestra














Stephen Hartke-------Ellen Taaffe Zwilich














Aaron Copland-------Aaron J. Kernis​
This is a very enjoyable and well played disk. Many quirky and colourfull clarinet treasures.

* I have no hesitation in recommending this disc.*
*FANFARE: Lynn René Bayley*


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter: The Vocal Works, 1975-1981 (Speculum Musicae); Sebastian Currier: "Quiet Time" and "Quartetset" (Cassatt SQ)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karajan's wonderful; but it really isn't about him--- it's all about the Duchess.
> 
> God, Schwarzkopf sings great on this.





Pugg said:


> The erratum on the second disc intrigues me the most.
> Tracks with Ferrier I mean.


Schwarzkopf-Major, Ferrier-Minor-- there are all sorts of wonderful constellations of stars on this disc.


----------



## Orfeo

*Vladimir Shcherbachov*
Symphony no. II for soprano, tenor, chorus and orchestera after A. Blok "Blokovskaya" (1922-1926).
-Marina Poplavskaya, soprano.
-Michael Wade Lee, tenor.
-The American Symphony Orchestra & Concert Chorale of New York/Leon Botstein.

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphonies nos. V & VI.
-The Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kyrill Kondrashin.

*Anatoly Alexandrov*
Symphony no. I in C Major, op. 92 (1965).
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Igor Blazhkov.

*Nikolay Peiko*
Symphony no. VII (1977).*
Concerto-Symphony for Orchestra (1974).
-V. Bodyrev, balalaika(*).
-The Russian Academic Orchestra of the NTB Radio/S. Kolobov(*).
-The Moscow Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Nikolay Peiko.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Cello Concerto no. I in G minor, op. 49.
-Yo-Yo Ma, cello.
-The Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy.

*Nikolay Rakov*
Concert Waltz no. I in A.
-The Moscow State Philharmonic/Nikolay Peiko.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I am devouring *Felix Mendelssohn Bartholody's Piano Trios performed by Julia Fischer, Daniel Muller-Schott and Jonathan Gilad*.

This is truly a fantastic disc, superbly recorded. The performances here exceed the level of recording displaying vitality and passion with no precision sacrificed. Julia Fischer once again shines brightly and her fellow musicians are equal in their performances here.

Like Saint-Saens, Mendelssohn's chamber works are every bit as equal in beauty and quality as his symphonic works.

This may be one of my favourite purchases this year. Top 10 definitely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morton Gould, Jeckyll and Hyde Variations.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brian Easdale: _Red Shoes Ballet Suite_

Vaughan-Williams: score from _Coastal Command_









Brian Easdale: _Black Narcissus Suite_. This music has a lush, Balinesian exoticism to it not unlike parts of Britten's ballet the _Prince of the Pagodas_; though of course, Easdale's score is more approachable and cinematic sounding.









Hickox's second recording of Flos Campi. Beautifully-done. I still like the recording blanances and singers better on his earlier EMI endeavor with the Northern Sinfonia Chorus and Orchestra-- where the singing is more prominent and miked-up closer.


----------



## csacks

Sunny morning down here. Spring is coming soon. 
I am listening to Antonin Dvorak´s 7th, it is Berliner PO conducted by Rafael Kubelik, in a box by DG containing all the 9 symphonies by Dvorak.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grainger, Linconshire Posy*


----------



## opus55

Jake Heggie: Dead Man Walking









Let's listen to something new (2000!)


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
> New releases mostly... but not always.
> 
> 
> J.L. *Bach*
> H.Max, Rheinische Kantorei, Kleines Konzert
> Capriccio
> 
> #morninglistening: not THAT #Bach (but Johann Ludwig). #Capriccio


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D "Miracle", No. 97 in C
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​Tome for some vocal rarities , Montserrat Caballe.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Uccellini *death day (1680).


----------



## jim prideaux

inadvertent comparison-Sibelius Karelia Suite as performed by LSO conducted by Sir Colin Davis-just did not 'cut the mustard'-the rhythm of the first part is quite odd to these ears so even though the rest of the collection is impressive I rejected it in favour of Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. 'trio' collection-far more satisfying interpretation and the first disc also includes the lovely opus 27 'King Christian'.........


----------



## Itullian

Pickin and choosin from this wonderful cycle.

Can't wait for her Art of Fugue which comes out next month.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Symphony 183/1*


----------



## DavidA

Brahms German Requiem - BPO Karajan 1976


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mendelssohn*: Music for Cello and Piano, w. Meneses & Wyss (rec.2007);* Chopin*: Etudes, Opp. 10 & 25, w. Gavrilov (rec.1987).


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50827
> 
> 
> Hickox's second recording of Flos Campi. Beautifully-done. I still like the recording blanances and singers better on his earlier EMI endeavor with the Northern Sinfonia Chorus and Orchestra-- where the singing is more prominent and miked-up closer.


Matthew Best's recording of Flos Campi with the Corydon Singers & ECO (Hyperion) is also _outstanding_.

Flos Campi just might be my favorite RVW composition.

Need to pull that out. Haven't heard it in a long while.

...Noticed a couple mentions of RVW's Sinfonia Antarctica as well. IIRC, I have Previn's version on vinyl. Need to get that one out too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brahms' Fourth, first movement









Entire disc


----------



## Alypius

senza sordino said:


> Lots of time to listen because we're still on strike.


Senza, Hope it ends soon -- and successfully for you! They need to take care of you professionals. We need you working. All the best.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> * Chopin*: Etudes, Opp. 10 & 25, w. Gavrilov (rec.1987).


Vaneyes, what do you think of Gavrilov's Etudes? I've never heard any of his Chopin playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky/Szynamonski, violin concertos.*


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra, James Levine, Chicago SO. I think I like this one better than Boulez' version on SACD. The Chicago horns are of course, flawless. Levine imbues the music with real drama and meaning, whereas Boulez' version seems a little cold after hearing this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Vaneyes, what do you think of Gavrilov's Etudes? I've never heard any of his Chopin playing.


Rough 'n ready. He straightlines it for the most part. Virtuosity without the ornamental trappings. Getting on with it. Not to everyone's taste, but what is. Give it a try.:tiphat:

FYI a recital with Op. 10, No. 4...


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10. I'm often puzzled by which is the best available version of this work. Petrenko's certainly in the running.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10. *I'm often puzzled by which is the best available version of this work.* Petrenko's certainly in the running.


Which one's that?


----------



## JACE

I listened to Stokowski's Sibelius First yesterday. Today, I'm listening to Ashkenazy's take.










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra*
Ashkenazy's version of the First is beautifully recorded, but I think Stoki takes home the blue ribbon.

Stokowski's version is more mysterious, more compelling -- my favorite First.

... but Ashkenazy's Sibelius 3 is still my top pick.


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Lewis playing Beethoven, sonatas 1-4.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 1 and 6
*
Roger Norrington. The first symphony is all right, but the 6th sounds like he's arrived in the countryside and is getting chased by a bear.


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 1 and 6
> *
> Roger Norrington. The first symphony is all right, but the 6th sounds like he's arrived in the countryside and is getting chased by a bear.


You need a dose of Walter to cure that! Take once. If relief does not occur in four hours, take again.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn

String Quartet No. 27 in D major, Op. 20 No. 4 Hob. III:34 (1772) 
String Quartet No. 26 in G minor, Op. 20 No. 3 Hob. III:33 (1772)*
Quatuor Mosaïques [Naive / Astree, 2008]

Is a love affair slowly, ever-so-slowly, kindling?










*Mozart

String Quintet No. 3 in C major, K. 515
String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K. 516*

Quatuor Talich, Rehak (Viola II) [Calliope, 1995]

K. 515 & K. 516 are the main reason I can never vote decisively for Haydn's chamber music over Mozart's in TC polls. And these are delicious performances by the Quatuor Talich...I do urge you to try them.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Charles-Valentin Alkan - 12 Studies etc - Ronald Smith









The wierd and wonderful world of Alkan's solo piano music, including the astonishing _La chanson de la folle au bord de la mer_ (translated as Song of the Mad Woman on the Seashore!!!) which is simply remarkable for something composed in 1846 - it makes Liszt appear to be restrained and unexpresssive in its 'grimly impressionistic' vision of the composer's view of a situation. The whole disc is full of interesting diversions, turns and surprises within the Romantic tradition - this is quite unlike anything else, really - and will take a few listenings to in order to fully assimilate the music.

Alkan was described by von Bulow as "The Berlioz of the piano" - that seems an unfair comparison which benefits neither composer. Yes, they could both paint a scene in music, yes they both had imagination, yes they both had ideas that appear unusual, even so many years later ..... but Alkan is not a watered-down Berlioz. At £2 in a charity shop recently, this double CD will entertain, interest and surprise me for many an hour!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10. I'm often puzzled by which is the best available version of this work.


----------



## opus55

Scarlatti: La Griselda
_Roschmann, Zazzo, Berlin Akademie fur Alte Musik, Jacobs_


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10. I'm often puzzled by which is the best available version of this work.


Many would agree with you. But DG certainly needs a new proofreader! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

A million ways to spell Russian names. 

That DG cover looks like the ADD HvK 10. The digital probably has the edge, especially after The Originals remastering, which brought up some of the bottom line.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Many would agree with you. But DG certainly needs a new proofreader! :lol:











It's the German transliteration of his name. . .

I'd go with the late-sixties Karajan,myself; except for his treatment of the second movement, which flags. In place of Karajan's second movement, I'd instate a ferocious performance like Neemi Jarvi's with the RSNO on Chandos.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This arrived today. I must admit... it's one damn good _Scheherazade_. Stravinsky's _Song of the Nightingale_ (Le Chant du Rossignol), a suite culled by the composer from the opera _Le Rossignol_ must surely be counted among the works by Stravinsky that I truly love... especially in this recording. Like the opera (which I love as well) this suite contains elements of the exotic and Russian folk elements that place it in the company of the Rite... and make it a more than comfortable fit with Rimsky-Korsakov's marvelous tone poem.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50839
> 
> 
> It's the German transliteration of his name. . .
> 
> I'd go with the late-sixties Karajan,myself; except for his treatment of the second movement, which flags. In it's place I'd instate a ferocious performance like Neemi Jarvi's with the RSNO on Chandos.


Shostakovitch is not one of those composers that I have collected in multiple recordings... although I did pick up the 10th by Petrenko and agree it certainly is a contender. Neemi Jarvi, eh? Considering your impeccable taste, Marschallin, I shall add it to my "Want List"... although I really shouldn't be making any more purchases right now with that Maria Callas box set release date looming ever nearer.


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 23 in Fm "Appasionata"
By Daniel Barenboim, on EMI









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Mauerische Trauermusik K 477, Requiem in Dm K 626
By Montserrat Figueras [soprano], Claudia Schubert [alto], Gerd Türk [tenor], Stephan Schrekenberger [bass], la Capella Reial de Catalunya, le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall [dir.] on Alliavox


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This arrived today. I must admit... it's one damn good _Scheherazade_. Stravinsky's _Song of the Nightingale_ (Le Chant du Rossignol), a suite culled by the composer from the opera _Le Rossignol_ must surely be counted among the works by Stravinsky that I truly love... especially in this recording. Like the opera (which I love as well) this suite contains elements of the exotic and Russian folk elements that place it in the company of the Rite... and make it a more than comfortable fit with Rimsky-Korsakov's marvelous tone poem.


Have you heard the opera version of The Nightingale before? It's a fine, underrated work, despite the huge disparity in style between Act I and the rest.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Shostakovitch is not one of those composers that I have collected in multiple recordings... although I did pick up the 10th by Petrenko and agree it certainly is a contender. Neemi Jarvi, eh? Considering your impeccable taste, Marschallin, I shall add it to my "Want List"... although I really shouldn't be making any more purchases right now with that Maria Callas box set release date looming ever nearer.


Oh, by all means: go _Callas_. . . first, second, and third. _;D_


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Missa Solemnis - Karajan 1975

Janowitz was the supreme ruler of the soprano part.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glass, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3.*

Maybe it's because I took a week off from music or that I'm too tired to resist, but for the first time, I actually enjoyed all of this CD.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A truly dynamic performance of Schumann's Piano Concerto, Variations on the Name Abegg, Symphonic Etudes, and Dedication/Widmung (Arr. by Liszt). The electricity of the performance may have much to do with it being a live recording... yet one is wholly unaware of the audience until the applause. They must have given them all some good cough drops.


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify, inspired by Vaneyes' playing of it earlier:










*Chopin: Etudes / Andre Gavrilov*

Sounds really good to me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Have you heard the opera version of The Nightingale before? It's a fine, underrated work, despite the huge disparity in style between Act I and the rest.

Yes. I picked it up a couple of years ago when I was making a concerted effort to flesh out my recordings of Stravinsky. With the exception of the great "Russian" ballets (Petruschka, The Firebird, The Rite of Spring) Stravinsky often left me cold. I found that I might appreciate the work... but not really "love" it. _Le Rossignol_ I immediately loved. I've come to warm to much of the rest of his oeuvre as I've come to recognize that in many ways his music is as removed from Romanticism as Mozart and Haydn, and like the great composers of the Classical era the music is often laden with wit, irony, formal innovation, playfulness, etc...


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, String Quintet Op. 29. A first-drawer work, don't know why it seems seldom heard. Listening to the Amadeus Quartet version, but since I can't find it on Amazon, here's another good one.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin* w. Demidenko (rec.1990 - '93).


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 117 "Give loud and praise to the highest good"

For unspecified occasion - Leipzig, 1728-31

Ton Koopman, cond.

now:










Alwyn's Symphony no.3 - David Lloyd-Jones, cond.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I've never heard Cristobal Halffter before but I'm very impressed. He is certainly one of the better 21st century spectral composers.

Halffter- Variaciones sobre la Resonancia de un Grito: 




Some other top notch spectralists I listened to:

Murail- Ethers: 



Abrahamsen- Piano Concerto: 



Czernowin- MAIM:


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## bejart

Johann Wilhelm Wilms (1772-1847): Symphony No.4 in C Minor, Op.23

Howard Griffiths conducting the NDR Radiophilharmonie


----------



## Itullian

Some Alfred tonight.


----------



## Sid James

*Hummel *_Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, Op. 89_
-Hae-won Chang, piano with Budapest CO under Tamas Pal (Naxos)

Continuing with *Hummel.* I have loved this concerto ever since having a performance of it coupled with Haydn's _Concerto in D._ The connection there is that both where kapellmeisters at Eszterhaza. I'm hoping to do a post on my "contrasts and connections" thread on Field, Hummel and Chopin. They all emerged in the early 19th century and made their own mark on piano playing and composition, building upon Mozart's legacy.

I remember going to a concert that included Hummel's music many years ago, and in the program notes a strong argument was put forward for the importance of works outside the core repertoire such as this Hummel concerto. The view was that this music is not only unique and enjoyable, but was also influential in its own time.










*Chopin* _Piano Concerto #2 in F minor_
- Ivo Pogorelich, piano with Chicago SO under Claudio Abbado (DGG)

Speaking of *Chopin,* I've seldom given time to his *concertos*. I've never owned these pieces, although I have been familiar with some of his solo piano music ever since my first forays into music.

As with Schumann's symphonies, I've noted people's comments on the orchestration of these works. Speaking to this, I read that Karl Klindworth - a now forgotten late 19th century composer - reorchestrated these works, altering the piano solo so it could be heard above the orchestral part that he also made louder. The musicologist Tovey commented that Klindworth's effort was bloated, "in the style of a full-swell organ." Tovey said that "Chopin's orchestration, except for a solitary and unnecessary trombone part (not a note of which requires replacing), and a few rectifiable slips, is an unpretentious and correct accompaniment to his pianoforte writing. We may be grateful to Klindworth for taking so much trouble to demonstrate this."

The less overt use of the orchestra in Chopin's concertos can also be seen as precursors to 20th century concertos with chamber accompaniment, or with orchestras of only strings or winds. I'd also note that both concertos where premiered by the composer in private performances in his home where he was accompanied by reduced orchestras.

The slow movement of *Piano Concerto #2* is my favourite, especially the part where the piano is accompanied by the bassoon with strings floating underneath (very operatic). The final movement has the obligatory infectious dance with a section where string players gently tap with their bows, another example of Chopin's tendency for delicacy of orchestration.

I'll give the final word on this piece to another great composer-pianist of the time:

_"Passages of surprising grandeur may be found in the Adagio of the Second Concerto, for which he evinced a decided preference, and which he liked to repeat frequently. The accessory designs are in his best manner, while the principal phrase is of an admirable breadth. It alternates with a Recitative, which assumes a minor key, and which seems to be its Antistrophe." _- *Franz Liszt.*










*Benjamin Lees* _String Quartets 5 and 6_
- Cypress String Quartet: Cecily Ward & Tom Stone, violins ; Ethan Filner, viola ; Jennifer Kloetzel, cello (Naxos)

Finally, continuing to explore some of my favourite string quartets, *Lees' fifth quartet *from 2002.


----------



## KenOC

Just bought this today. I'd been put off by some of the Amazon reviews of the 5th -- very controversial! But I'm a believer now (see the review I posted there). And the 9th is simply the best I've heard.


----------



## Triplets

Sid James said:


> *Hummel *_Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, Op. 89_
> -Hae-won Chang, piano with Budapest CO under Tamas Pal (Naxos)
> 
> Continuing with *Hummel.* I have loved this concerto ever since having a performance of it coupled with Haydn's _Concerto in D._ The connection there is that both where kapellmeisters at Eszterhaza. I'm hoping to do a post on my "contrasts and connections" thread on Field, Hummel and Chopin. They all emerged in the early 19th century and made their own mark on piano playing and composition, building upon Mozart's legacy.
> 
> I remember going to a concert that included Hummel's music many years ago, and in the program notes a strong argument was put forward for the importance of works outside the core repertoire such as this Hummel concerto. The view was that this music is not only unique and enjoyable, but was also influential in its own time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chopin* _Piano Concerto #2 in F minor_
> - Ivo Pogorelich, piano with Chicago SO under Claudio Abbado (DGG)
> 
> Speaking of *Chopin,* I've seldom given time to his *concertos*. I've never owned these pieces, although I have been familiar with some of his solo piano music ever since my first forays into music.
> 
> As with Schumann's symphonies, I've noted people's comments on the orchestration of these works. Speaking to this, I read that Karl Klindworth - a now forgotten late 19th century composer - reorchestrated these works, altering the piano solo so it could be heard above the orchestral part that he also made louder. The musicologist Tovey commented that Klindworth's effort was bloated, "in the style of a full-swell organ." Tovey said that "Chopin's orchestration, except for a solitary and unnecessary trombone part (not a note of which requires replacing), and a few rectifiable slips, is an unpretentious and correct accompaniment to his pianoforte writing. We may be grateful to Klindworth for taking so much trouble to demonstrate this."
> 
> The less overt use of the orchestra in Chopin's concertos can also be seen as precursors to 20th century concertos with chamber accompaniment, or with orchestras of only strings or winds. I'd also note that both concertos where premiered by the composer in private performances in his home where he was accompanied by reduced orchestras.
> 
> The slow movement of *Piano Concerto #2* is my favourite, especially the part where the piano is accompanied by the bassoon with strings floating underneath (very operatic). The final movement has the obligatory infectious dance with a section where string players gently tap with their bows, another example of Chopin's tendency for delicacy of orchestration.
> 
> I'll give the final word on this piece to another great composer-pianist of the time:
> 
> _"Passages of surprising grandeur may be found in the Adagio of the Second Concerto, for which he evinced a decided preference, and which he liked to repeat frequently. The accessory designs are in his best manner, while the principal phrase is of an admirable breadth. It alternates with a Recitative, which assumes a minor key, and which seems to be its Antistrophe." _- *Franz Liszt.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benjamin Lees* _String Quartets 5 and 6_
> - Cypress String Quartet: Cecily Ward & Tom Stone, violins ; Ethan Filner, viola ; Jennifer Kloetzel, cello (Naxos)
> 
> Finally, continuing to explore some of my favourite string quartets, *Lees' fifth quartet *from 2002.


Hummel never seems to get my interest. I havea few recordings of his music, including the highly regarded trumpet Concerto, but I never get past the surface glitter feel of the music.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.48 in C Major

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## opus55

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35









One of my early purchases through BMG music club.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

KenOC said:


> Just bought this today. I'd been put off by some of the Amazon reviews of the 5th -- very controversial! But I'm a believer now (see the review I posted there). And the 9th is simply the best I've heard.


Awesome to read this! I saw this a couple days ago at my local Half Price Books and passed on it because of those very same reviews. I'll head over tomorrow to pick it up! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Weston

Today at work:
*Esa-Pekka Salonen: Insomnia, for orchestra*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra








Of course I listen to a lot of things at work, but this is the piece that stands out. While it doesn't quite have the impact on me that _Wing on Wing_ does, it's pretty cool too. Part of it almost seems to feature strings that are processed some way. Either that or they are playing them in a very unusual way to get a warbling electronic effect almost like a kind of tape flanging. I purchased the mp3 version so I didn't get the CD insert to read about the piece. I wish they came with a pdf version. I'd pay a little more for that.

Then tonight after a very long commute home by bicycle:

*Mendelssohn: Fantasy for piano in F sharp minor, "Sonate écossaise," Op. 28 *
Benjamin Frith, piano








Starts out wonderfully restrained and I thought for a while I would be treated to a calm work by Mendelssohn, but it doesn't take long for him to reach frenetic mode and the final movement is hard for me to take tonight after a hard day at work. Mendelssohn needed to lay off the caffeine a bit.

*Schumann: Symphony No 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
Wolfgang Sawallisch / Staatskapelle Dresden








Well, this is large in scope without being two hours long. Uplifting too. Who needs good orchestration when you can just play it louder?


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> It's the German transliteration of his name. . .


Is joke, you are to be seeing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Deride me shamelessly for loving this, but Massenet's always such light and charming fun-- how could I resist?-- especially on a Southern California night as hot and sultry as this. Plasson takes no prisoners with the opening choral section of _Don Quichotte _.

_Alza! Alza! Ole!
Vivat Dulcinee, fantasque et fetee! 
Alza! Alza!_

-- Okay, now let's go get tapas and paella at El Cafe Sevilla downtown!

'Heroic' charming fun.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Quote Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post

It's the German transliteration of his name. . .



> _KenOC: Is joke, you are to be seeing._


What?


----------



## JACE

Listening to LvB's 3rd PC from this set:










*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Stephen Kovacevich, Colin Davis, BBC SO*

The Largo movement: Ahhh... so lovely.


----------



## Sid James

Triplets said:


> Hummel never seems to get my interest. I havea few recordings of his music, including the highly regarded trumpet Concerto, but I never get past the surface glitter feel of the music.


Thanks for your response, Triplets.

Those piano concertos are flamboyant for sure, and quite operatic, but there is a poetic side there too. There is this bittersweet little tune in the finale of the second concerto, and the third concerto opens with quite a grand statement that edges towards the serious. In terms of these works (for I haven't heard the Trumpet Concerto for a while, although I did have that one ages ago) the virtuoso and improviser in Hummel comes out, but so too do his skills at orchestration and counterpoint.

I think that ultimately its a matter of taste, perhaps you are wanting something more profound with Hummel. He was a contemporary of Beethoven but his reaction to composers before him (eg. Mozart, Haydn) where quite different. Hummel's song-like style influenced others, notably Chopin but also arguably Schubert.

Its a different direction to more profound or heavy music, so I can understand your opinion. Its the sense of poetry that is Romantic in Hummel, less the profundity a la Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

​
No 27 and rondos no KV.382+ 386


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2 / Friedrich Gulda*


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel










Is there a male singer in this opera? First listen.. I will listen without libretto.


----------



## SimonNZ

Valentin Silvestrov's Symphony No.5 - Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven sonatas by Buchbinder. Op. 31 No. 3 and Les Adieux right now. One of my favorite sets.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: String Quartet No. 2, String Quartet No. 4
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Alypius

MUSIC OF THE 80S: In the era of Madonna, Michael Jackson, and the Scorpions, 
there was some other music being created:

Lutosławski: Symphony #3 (1983):










Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes: Concerto for Violin & Orchestra (1985)










Messiaen, La ville d'en haut (1987)


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Cinderella and Glazunov The Seasons







Mahler Symphony #1


----------



## SimonNZ

Alberto Posadas's Glossopoeia - Ensemble Intercontemporain










Sofia Gubaidulina's Stunde der Seele - Natalie Stutzmann, mezzo, Kasper de Roo, cond.


----------



## mirepoix

Tchaikovsky - Complete Suites for Orchestra. New Philharmonia, under Antal Dorati.









More exactly, right now it's Suite No. 1 In D Minor.


----------



## Badinerie

Already had this recent acquisition on again.









Now its Mr Siepi SXL lp Lush! 
Next a bit of fun...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A classic recording which has stood the test of time. I recently bought the Aimard version of these pieces, and, well it might be well played, but its dull, dull, dull. This, for all the ancient recording, is anything but.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Deride me shamelessly for loving this, but Massenet's always such light and charming fun-- how could I resist?-- especially on a Southern California night as hot and sultry as this. Plasson takes no prisoners with the opening choral section of _Don Quichotte _.
> 
> _Alza! Alza! Ole!
> Vivat Dulcinee, fantasque et fetee!
> Alza! Alza!_
> 
> -- Okay, now let's go get tapas and paella at El Cafe Sevilla downtown!
> 
> 'Heroic' charming fun.


How is the Plasson recording? I used to have on LP the Decca with Crespin, Bacquier and Ghiaurov, conducted by Kazimierz Kord, which was a good performance, though I can imagine Plasson might have the edge.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ashkenazy, Perlman, and Harrell in early Beethoven trios; Paul Lewis in early Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5 in E minor (Evgeny Mravinsky; Leningrader Philharmonie).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Oskaar

*Jocelyn Morlock: Cobalt*

Jonathan Crow (violin), Karl Stobbe (violin), Vernon Regehr (cello), Philippe Magnan (oboe), Mark Fewer (violin), Zoltán Rozsnyai (cello)

Windsor Symphony Orchestra, National Arts Centre Orchestra, CBC Radio Orchestra, Duo Concertante, Vancouver Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Baroque Orchestra









Music of the Romantic Era

Cobalt

Disquiet

Asylum

Oiseaux bleus et sauvages

Golden

Solace








Jocelyn Morlock​
A fantastic, expansive, rich and magical musical world! The landscape is very varied, and the use of orchestra and instrumentations is very creative. Jocelyn Morlock is a great discovery. Very recommended!

*And so on. The works are played by a number of orchestras and some fine chamber players and come off well in the hands of all. I most certainly found the music lively, beautiful at times and always engaging.

Jocelyn Morlock is one to watch! This CD shows her very much in a budding and blooming mode.*
*Gapplegate Classical-Modern Music Review*

* I recommend this CD highly for anyone who wishes to discover new, accessible modern music!*
*Amazon - custom review*

*All told this collection of works does not shy away from what music does better than any other art form. It is about the exploration of emotion. It delves into moments of humour, but also unease, and intelligent curiosity. This is the music of a composer on a path to explore a world that is at one moment a wondrous place, and in another moment a terrifying yet beautiful muddle. She writes: What sustains life can also destroy it; beauty is transient and fleeting.

Just wow.*

*musicaltoronto*


----------



## ptr

*Oscar Espla* - Sinfonia Aitana, La Pajara Pinta & Canciones Playeras (Sony)







..








Victoria de loas Angeles; Valencia Orch u. Manuel Galduf

*Elizabeth Maconchy* - Orchestral Works (Lyrita)







..








London SO - Vernon Handley + Manoug Parikian, violin / London PO + Barry Wordsworth

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Gilbert Amy's Orchestrahl - cond. composer


----------



## Pugg

​
Renée Fleming : Poèms .

Unusual program but fits her like a glove.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from dark, gloomy Albany where thunderstorms are expected imminently (does this count as an excuse to play Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony?(Come to think of it, does one need any excuse to listen to the Pastoral Symphony?))!









Got started with Schubert since 'Exploring Music' has had me in the mood for the music of Franz Peter all this week. Listened to Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished' and Joseph Joachim's orchestration of the Grand Duo. It is easy to see why people once thought that the Grand Duo was perhaps a piano version or sketch of a symphony that never cam to fruition. Oh well, it is still a great orchestration none the less. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.









Went with some youthful Mendelssohn and his Concerto for Violin, Piano and Strings and the Concerto for Violin and Strings (no relation to the later Violin Concerto in E minor). Marat Bisengaliev played the solo violin and was joined by Benjamin Frith on the piano in the first work. Andrew Penny conducted the Northern Sinfonia. I love the back and forth between the violin and piano in their concerto.









Turned next to Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 6, 8 & 9 'Jeunehomme'. Geza Anda played the piano while conducting the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard.









Next came Beethoven's Piano Sonatas No. 11, 12, 13 & 14 'Moonlight'. Jeno Jando plays the piano. Still think this digital set is a steal at $5.99!









Rounding out the listening on his baptismal day, going with the 8 symphonies of William Boyce. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert from the harpsichord. Love these early symphonies!


----------



## Blancrocher

Perlman, Zukerman, and Harrell in early string trios by Beethoven; Fournier and Gulda in early cello sonatas.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> How is the Plasson recording? I used to have on LP the Decca with Crespin, Bacquier and Ghiaurov, conducted by Kazimierz Kord, which was a good performance, though I can imagine Plasson might have the edge.


I just started the opera, and, judging from the first eight-or-so cuts, Plasson's wonderful. The choral interludes are taken faster and more vigorously than what I imagine one would hear in other performances-- which makes it solidly dramatic.

I have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jani Christou's Symphony No.1 "Tongues Of Fire" - Piero Guarino, cond.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.2 in A Minor, BWV 807

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There is only one real problem with this recording of *La Cenerentola*, and that is that one can't imagine for one moment this Angelina being under the thumb of her sisters. This young lady is far too plucky; well to be honest, she sounds as if she would eat them for breakfast. Her actual singing is excellent, but echoes of Carmen or Eboli hardly make for the most convincing of Angelinas. I am a huge Baltsa fan and saw her on stage many times, but I'm not sure that at this stage in her career, Angelina was quite right for her. All the same, she is in good voice, and a strongly characterised Angelina does make for an interesting end when she forgives her sisters.

For the rest, Marriner conducts a sprightly, stylish performance, with wonderfully deft playing from the Academy of St Martin in the Fields; Araiza is an ardent prince, Raimondi enjoys himself enormously as Magnifiico, and there is plenty of fun from Alaimo as Dandini, and Carol Malone and Felicity Palmer as the sisters.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## csacks

From a sunny, and warm Chile, I am enjoying Schumann´s Quintet with piano (September and March are perfect months lo listen to Schumann ).
It is a terrific version by the Beaux Arts Trio, with Rohdes and Bettelheim. This quintet is not in regular playing lists, but it is a mistake. It should be.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Mystere de l'instant, Metaboles, Timbres*


----------



## Vasks

_Early Baroque sonatas by "Antonio dal violino"_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Nocturnes, w. Barenboim (rec.1981); Mazurkas,etc., w. ABM (rec.1971); Preludes,etc. w. Argerich (rec.1960 - '77).

View attachment 50891


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*
Disc 2 - Sonatas 1, 8 "Pathetique," 10, and 11


----------



## Couac Addict

...back to work next week and will be kicking off the season with the 6th.


----------



## Orfeo

*Giacomo Puccini*
Opera in three acts "La Fanciulla del West" (The Girl of the Golden West).
-Carol Neblett, Placido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes, Francis Egerton, Robert Lloyd, Summers, et al.
-The Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Zubin Mehta.

*Franz Lehar*
Operetta in three acts "Der Zarewitsch."
-Alexandra Reinprecht, Christina Landshamer, Matthias Klink, Andreas Winkler.
-The Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra & Bavarian Radio Choir/Ulf Schirmer.

*Art Blakey & Company (Brown, Donaldson, Horace Silver, & Russell)*
Wee-Dot, If I Had You, Quicksilver, Now's The Time, Confirmation, Lou's Blues, &
The Way You Look Tonight.

*The Melodians*
Let's Join Hands, Come on Little Girl, You Are My Only One, Swing & Dine, Sweet Rose, etc.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 41 in C Major; No. 42 in D Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Pugg

​Strauss : B.P Muti, Don Juan


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Idil Biret, piano

One of Brahms greatest works, written for titans to play.
Ms. Biret proves herself up to the challenge.


----------



## brotagonist

I took time off to read about listening. Now, I'm back to listening  For years, I had held the French composers in a secondary position, compared to the Germans and Russians. In the past months, I have been making an effort to discover some of the great French music. I've got a couple of Debussy albums in the mail and Franck, subject of some threads and discussion in the past while, fell into my clutches at a shop recently:









Les Eolides (van Otterloo/Concertgebouw)
Prelude: Choral and Fugue (del Pueyo)
Cantabile in B (Cochereau)
Symphony (van Otterloo/Concertgebouw)

The Symphony in D minor is very familiar to me, having been a subject of Sid James' discussion and featured SS symphony a few weekends ago. The Prelude is overtly pretty. Is that what it is about French music: that it's too overtly pretty and you don't have to pay attention for your reward? I wasn't thinking, so I completely missed Les Eolides (preparing breakfast a few minutes ago  ) and Cantabile (composing this post... ditto  ). I'm already into the Symphony.

This is only my first traversal of the disc, so I will be living with it for the next couple of days, trying out some of my new listening skills along the way


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Cello and Violin Concerto*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schwarzkopf (Alice Ford)?-- Snark. Snark. Snark.

Moffo (Nanetta)?-- Love. Love. Love.

Gobi (Falstaff)?-- Laugh. Laugh. Laugh.

Such great _fun._ Such superlative singers and actors.

I never tire of the command performance of this operatic masterpiece.


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
John Lill, piano

Distinguished British pianist John Lill has a go at this foreboding work and comes away only partially successful. He tends to be fussy in the slower sections and in some of the faster variations his technique seems strained to his limits.

Others may like this performance more than I do. I'll stay with Idil Biret.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50901
> 
> 
> Schwarzkopf (Alice Ford)?-- Snark. Snark. Snark.
> 
> Moffo (Nanetta)?-- Love. Love. Love.
> 
> Gobi (Falstaff)?-- Laugh. Laugh. Laugh.
> 
> Such great _fun._ Such superlative singers and actors.
> 
> I never tire of the command performance of this operatic masterpiece.


Still waiting for its equal. We'll probably wait forever - so listen while waiting and die happy.


----------



## Cosmos

Cold day: thought some orchestral Debussy would brighten the mood


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cosmos said:


> Cold day: thought some orchestral Debussy would brighten the mood


The Dutoit _Nocturnes_ was what got me seriously into classical music. I had a Romantic-and-Victorian period literature professor who brought it in for the class to hear when he wanted to illustrate a point about Impressionism.

I heard _Nuage_. . . <Wonder!>. . . and _then__ Fetes _<Marvellous!>, and _then_ Sirenes <glazed doughnut stare and attendant drooling> and I was absolutely _trans-FIXED_.

Up to that point of my teenage life, I had never heard something so breathtakingly beautiful. I immediately consulted with a classically-inclined friend of mine who worked in a bookstore with me as to what 'performance' I should get.

Well, he suggested the Abbado/BSO on DG-- and from then on, down my merry way I went discovering the world of orchestral music and later opera.

What a wonderful memory you evoked.

<_Sotto voce_> Thank you.


----------



## julianoq

First listen on Liszt's arr. of Beethoven's 9th for piano, performed by Katsaris. Currently in the first movement and it is fantastic, but I am really curious to see if/how it was possible to transcribe the immense 4th movement for the piano!

PS: Thanks KenOC for recommending this record on Alypius thread.


----------



## LarryShone

julianoq said:


> First listen on Liszt's arr. of Beethoven's 9th for piano, performed by Katsaris. Currently in the first movement and it is fantastic, but I am really curious to see if/how it was possible to transcribe the immense 4th movement for the piano!
> 
> PS: Thanks KenOC for recommending this record on Alypius thread.


I wasnt aware that Liszt had done that!


----------



## KenOC

LarryShone said:


> I wasnt aware that Liszt had done that!


I think Liszt made another arrangement of the 9th as well, for piano 4-hands, but I've never heard it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter: String Quartet #3 (Pacifica); Rihm's "Lichtes Spiel" (Mutter/Michael Francis cond.), and Currier's "Time Machines" (Mutter/Alan Gilbert)


----------



## hpowders

LarryShone said:


> I wasnt aware that Liszt had done that!


Sure! It was on his bucket liszt.


----------



## ptr

*William Alwyn* - Symphony No 1 & 2 (Dutton)









BBC Symphony Orchestra / Hallé Orchestra u Sir John Barbirolli

/ptr


----------



## Itullian

Love this opera.
Wish Boito would have composed more.


----------



## senza sordino

A chamber music morning, before my strike duty. 
Schubert Quintet in C







Beethoven Violin Sonatas Kreutzer and Spring







Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets


----------



## MagneticGhost

brotagonist said:


> I took time off to read about listening. Now, I'm back to listening  For years, I had held the French composers in a secondary position, compared to the Germans and Russians. In the past months, I have been making an effort to discover some of the great French music. I've got a couple of Debussy albums in the mail and Franck, subject of some threads and discussion in the past while, fell into my clutches at a shop recently:
> 
> View attachment 50897
> 
> 
> Les Eolides (van Otterloo/Concertgebouw)
> Prelude: Choral and Fugue (del Pueyo)
> Cantabile in B (Cochereau)
> Symphony (van Otterloo/Concertgebouw)
> 
> The Symphony in D minor is very familiar to me, having been a subject of Sid James' discussion and featured SS symphony a few weekends ago. The Prelude is overtly pretty. Is that what it is about French music: that it's too overtly pretty and you don't have to pay attention for your reward? I wasn't thinking, so I completely missed Les Eolides (preparing breakfast a few minutes ago  ) and Cantabile (composing this post... ditto  ). I'm already into the Symphony.
> 
> This is only my first traversal of the disc, so I will be living with it for the next couple of days, trying out some of my new listening skills along the way


What book about listening were you reading if I may ask? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Badinerie

Itullian said:


> Love this opera.
> Wish Boito would have composed more.


 I was just listening to Cesare Siepi whistling up destruction in "Son lo spirito che nega" This morning. Wonderfull stuff!


----------



## omega

*Maurice Ravel*
_Piano Trio in A minor_
Yehudi Menuhin (violin) | Gaspar Cassado (cello) | Louis Kentner (piano)







Youtube performance

_String Quartet in F Major_
Alban Berg Quartett







Youtube performance

*Claude Debussy*
_Études, Livre II_
Krystian Zimerman








_Mélodies (Ariettes oubliées, Cinq poèmes de Baudelaire, Jane, Caprice)_
Véronique Diestchy (soprano) | Philippe Cassard (piano)








*Olivier Messiaen*
_Les Offrandes oubliées_
_Un Sourire_
Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille | Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> *William Alwyn* - Symphony No 1 & 2 (Dutton)
> 
> View attachment 50911
> 
> 
> BBC Symphony Orchestra / Hallé Orchestra u Sir John Barbirolli/ptr


God bless you ptr. I never even knew of it. Vintage Barbirolli and _Alwyn_-- Lord help me._ Da__nke schon._


----------



## jim prideaux

Schoenberg-Verklarte Nacht
Variations for Orchestra
Passacaglia for Orchestra

performed by HvK and the BPO


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The second of these Mozart Piano Concertos/Ronald Brautigam discs just arrived.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> StlukesguildOhio http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51hTo-O5cnL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> The second of these Mozart Piano Concertos/Ronald Brautigam discs just arrived.


I wait with baited breath; and of course will alert the media--- but do tell us what its like. _;D_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

KenOC said:


> I think Liszt made another arrangement of the 9th as well, for piano 4-hands, but I've never heard it.


Yes, its fun to listen to. He made four-hand transcriptions of a number of works (including some of his own works) - that of Beethoven's 9th was published long before he made a two-hand transcription of the same work. There is a very interesting summary of his works for four hands at http://www.centaurrecords.com/beethovensymphonies/


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> I wait with baited breath...


Uh...spelling alert! This should really go in the Community forum: http://www.talkclassical.com/33902-tough-words.html


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn
The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ Op.51 Hob.III:50-56 (String Quartet Version)*
*String Quartet No.68 in D minor Op.103 Hob.III:83*
Kodaly Quartet [Naxos, 1989]










*Beethoven
String Quartet in B-flat major, Op. 18 No. 6*
(i) Takács Quartet [Decca, 2004]
(ii) Quartetto Italiano [Philips (LP) , 1973]

Here the Takacs Quartet take the third movement scherzo and the allegretto quasi allegro from the finale much too fast for me, resulting in a frantic rush. The Italians get it just right; the scherzo dances and the finale is beautifully judged.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> I wait with baited breath...





KenOC said:


> Uh...spelling alert! This should really go in the Community forum: http://www.talkclassical.com/33902-tough-words.html


Two bad I'm sew blonde. Homonyms are beyond me. _;D_

I'm merely the Super Model.

It's other people's job to be intellectual, and clever, and uniquely brilliant--- and to entertain me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Complete Works for Orchestra,Vol.1*

I don't know how the string quartet ended up on the complete works, but I'll take it.


----------



## Kopachris

Mozart's Requiem from the "100 Supreme Classical Masterpieces: Rise of the Masters" album on Amazon. The stereo separation is great, making the vocals a lot easier to hear and understand, a lot better than the version I downloaded years ago which I lost when my external hard drive died. However, the timing and the overall mix is less impressive in my opinion, and the Lacrimosa is performed by a different group than the rest of the requiem.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Has everyone heard Mackerras' wonderful reading of Schubert's Fifth? I first found out about it from a post of Mahlerian's. I can't stop listening to it. GOD is it gorgeous. Here, hear it for yourself:






That first movement is just a ravaging addiction of mine as of late. _So_ delicate._ So _sprightly. _So _poised.

Mahlerian, thank you. . . . . . for being _born_. _;D_


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Two bad I'm sew blonde. Homonyms are beyond me. _;D_
> 
> I'm merely the Super Model.
> 
> It's other people's job to be intellectual, and clever, and uniquely brilliant--- and to entertain me.


"Dear sir, would you be so kind as to pull me out of this lemon chiffon pie into which I have clumsily and inexplicably fallen?"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> "Dear sir, would you be so kind as to pull me out of this lemon chiffon pie into which I have clumsily and inexplicably fallen?"


Don't drink and drag. This could happen to you.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Don't drink and drag. This could happen to you.


:lol:..............:lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> :lol:..............:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing 20 and 21.


----------



## KenOC

Martinu, Concertino for Piano Trio and Strings. Nice music, seldom if ever heard.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Reich, _It's Gonna Rain_.
And now for the weather forecast:
It's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*J.S. Bach - Matthäus Passion - Julia Hamari "Erbarme dich mein Gott"*






Holy moly, why has it taken me this long to listen to Bach? This made my jaw drop. Earlier in this thread, I asserted that the 1st movement of Beethoven's String Quartet No. 14 was the most beautiful thing I've ever heard. Well, this certainly provides fierce competition. 

After watching that performance, I'm beginning to listen to the entire piece.

*J.S. Bach, Matthäus-Passion BWV 244. Herreweghe*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I went back to listening to Boulez, and now I feel much better about his music. It's very colorful and intense, and delves deep into the spirit. I think actually that Derive 2 isn't really one of his best pieces (it's somewhat lacking in either high climax or spacious silence i.e. it's kind of monotone), but the few I listened to below I liked much more. They're very good:

Explosant fixe: 



Repons: 



Riteul: 




I also listened to Xenakis, a more forceful, passionate composer. I cannot believe I let his intimidating name prevent me from enjoying him, for he is surely one of the best of the avant-garde:

Synaphai: 



Kraanerg (a highly recommended piece filled with drama, narrative, and search):


----------



## SimonNZ

"Harmonie Universelle II"

a sampler of the Savall / AliaVox discs released between 2001 and 2004

and I can see that this one will have to be one of my next purchases:


----------



## Haydn man

I am completing this series of Dvorak Symphonies and this is the latest purchase that I am listening to.
The recordings are from the 80's but they are very good quality with another excellent performance


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Creation Mass in B-Flat Major (George Guest; Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge).









Bedřich Smetana - Má Vlast - Vysehrad (Vladimír Válek; Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Penderecki, _Threnody_.


----------



## joen_cph

*Ture Rangström*: _Chamber Works _/ CPO

There´s one important work here, IMO - the one-movement *"String Quartet, Nachtstück in ETA Hofmanns Manier" *(1909), dedicated to Carl Nielsen. The liner notes speak of inspiration from Debussy, but as a layman I rather come to think of the freshness and variation found in Janacek´s string quartets, composed later. It is a highly recommendable work & should be included in a survey of Swedish chamber music, IMO.
The *"Legends of Lake Mälaren"* for piano are less interesting than the name might suggest, whereas the *"Improvisata"* for piano is a curious blend of short melodramatic episodes, reminding of some of the eccentric piano works of Rued Langgaard too.


----------



## LarryShone

I was listening to Shostakovich's 2nd piano concerto then my ipod died. Taking it back today for an exchange.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Reich and Vaughan Williams.
Odd combination, I know.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Haydn - The Seasons - Davis et al.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vaughan Williams, _A Sea Symphony_.


----------



## Blancrocher

Faust & Melnikov in early violin sonatas by Beethoven; Perahia & members of the English Chamber Orchestra in quintets for piano and winds by Mozart and Beethoven.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Now here's a thing. Though I find Vickers's portrayal of Samson on the Pretre recording _hors councours_ and a "must hear", I do not share the general enthusiasm for Gorr's Dalila. To my ears, and like most Dalilas, she sounds matronly and motherly. Baltsa, on the other hand, is seductive and dangerous, as Dalila should be, second only to Callas in her arias. She doesn't always sing with beauty, but, my word, does she respond to the text and the drama. I find this Dalila more convincing than any of the others I've heard, with the possible exception of Verrett on a DVD of the old Covent Garden production with Vickers.

Jonathan Summers is excellent as the Grand Priest, alive to the drama in his duet with Baltsa, and Simon Estes a rich-toned Abimilech, which leaves us with Carreras. There is no doubt his once lovely lyric tenor is a couple of notches too small for the role, and he is stretched by the roles demands. His first entrance, _Arretez, o mes freres_ doesn't have a tenth of Vickers's authority, but he is a committed singer and he is certainly never dull or routine. I warmed to his performance as it went on.

Pretre's conducting can be a bit hit and miss, where Davis molds the score with a surer sense of line, as he does on his other recording with Cura and Borodina. Cura's voice is no doubt more suited to the role than Carreras's, but I don't hear the same chemistry between him and Borodina as I do between Carreras and Baltsa, and Borodina is, to my ears anyway, somewhat stately and less involved than Baltsa, though she no doubt has the more conventionally beautiful voice. I used to own the Cura/Borodina but found it less than satisfactory and eventually replaced it with this one, which is altogether more dramatic.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Seventh Symphony
Rafael Kubelik
New York Philharmonic
Live Performance, 1981

Very fine, broad performance of this sprawling work.


----------



## Art Rock

Moving on from late romantic Louis Glass to another late romantic, Richard Wetz. I have his symphonies, violin concerto and requiem scheduled for listening.


----------



## LarryShone

Apparently the ipod just needed a soft reset so I will listen to something tonight.


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart, Horn Concertos
Michael Thompson
Bournemouth Sinfonietta

What a fine way to wake up this morning! Better than a strong cup of coffee!!


----------



## Vasks

*Mendelssohn - Overture to "Ruy Blas" (Marriner/Capriccio)
Draeseke - Sinfonia tragica (Hanson/MDG)*


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Zuccari (1694-1788): Cello Sonata No.3 in G Major

Musica Perduta: Renato Criscuolo, cello -- Michele Carreca, theorbo -- Albero Bagnai, chamber organ


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Paul Lewis playing early sonatas; Takacs SQ in the early quartets; Melvyn Tan/Roger Norrington in Beethoven's 1st Piano Concerto.


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with the Symphony No. 7 & Symphony in E flat major of Ferdinand Ries. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.









Going from a Beethoven protege to Beethoven himself with his Piano Sonatas No. 15 and 16. Jeno Jando played the piano.









Finished with Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish' and Symphony No. 4. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.

It was a long night, so bed time for me.


----------



## jim prideaux

listening recently to quite a bit of John Eliot Gardiner and have just listened to his interpretation of Beethoven 7th with the ORR-Wagner reportedly described the work as the 'apotheosis of the dance', personally I hear an almost manic element, particularly in the latter movements and Gardiner seems to bring this out as does Harnoncourt.....


----------



## Oskaar

*R. Murray Schafer: My Life In Widening Circles*

Composer: R. Murray Schafer 
Performer: Stacie Dunlop 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Land's End Chamber Ensemble









Trio for Violin, Viola and Cello

Wild Bird

Kinderlieder

Duo for Violin and Piano

6 Songs from Rilke's Book of Hours








R. Murray Schafer​
This is great! Very exiting music, and fine performances

*Each of their instruments is crisply recorded; each makes a defined contribution to the ensemble's sound as a whole. The ensemble seems as though it's working effortlessly to convey exactly what Schafer wanted… the tempi and attack, the texture and mix of urgency and deliberation in, for example, the third movement of the Duo [tr.14], make the music convincing and immediate in a way that a more "curated" performance would not have done.
---
The acoustic on the CD is clear and responsive to the scale of the works presented. The simple and uncluttered booklet contains all the information needed including details of the Land's End Chamber Ensemble and Stacie Dunlop; and full texts in German, French and English. This CD makes a positive contribution to the composer's standing and deserves success.*
*classical.net*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

jim prideaux said:


> listening recently to quite a bit of John Eliot Gardiner and have just listened to his interpretation of Beethoven 7th with the ORR-Wagner reportedly described the work as the 'apotheosis of the dance', personally I hear an almost manic element, particularly in the latter movements and Gardiner seems to bring this out as does Harnoncourt.....


Gardiner has a great Beethoven 7th, which recording are you listening to? The 2011 Live recording or the one from the 1994 cycle? They're both excellent, I think I prefer the newer one recorded live at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Seasons - 'O wie lieblich ist der Anblick/Ewiger, mächtiger, gütiger Gott'; 'Sie steigt herauf, die Sonne/Heil! O Sonne Heil! (John Eliot Gardiner; Bonney; Johnson; Schmidt; The Monteverdi Choir; The English Baroque Soloists).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

On a bit of a Baltsa binge at the moment, though this is not one of the best of her recordings. Compared to Marriner's light and deft touch with the Academy of St Martin in the Fields on the *Cenerentola*, Abbado's Vienna Philharmonic seem a bit heavy footed, though of course there is plenty of beautiful playing, particularly some delicious woodwind. Still it's all a bit po-faced.

The same could be said for much of the singing. There isn't a lot of fun to be had. Baltsa's voice is much the same as it was on the *Samson et Dalila*, with some marked gear changes, and I'm not so sure it's as suited to Rossini as it was to Dalila. Her singing certainly lacks the fluency of her Cenerentola. I saw her as Isabella at Covent Garden, and she was hilarious, but not much of that fun comes across here, nor any of the sparkle we hear in her Dorabella for instance. That Rossini specialist Gabirel Ferro was in the pit at Covent Garden. Maybe that made a difference.

There's nothing really wrong with Raimondi's Mustafa, but it too is a bit stuffy. Enzo Dara as Taddeo brings more of a true _opera buffa_ feel to the proceedings. Lopardo is a pleasant Lindoro, but, all told, a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Though perhaps a tad on the slow side, Klemperer does the first movement of Bruckner's Sixth with such majesty. Great horns. Lofty and elevated. . . like it should be.


----------



## Vesteralen

I can never be sure if it's just the mood I'm in, but after a really crazy and frustrating day this was just what I needed.

I loved these contemporary works and they echoed my frenzied frustration very well.


----------



## JACE

*The Brahms I Love / Arthur Rubinstein*

Sublime.

Rubinstein's four Ballades, Op. 10, put all the other versions I've heard in the shade.


----------



## Guest

I was in the mood for some thorny British music, so Tippett's 3rd and 4th String Quartets nicely filled the bill! Great playing and sound.


----------



## Vesteralen

Continuing my mood today.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50955
> 
> 
> Though perhaps a tad on the slow side, Klemperer does the first movement of Bruckner's Sixth with such majesty. Great horns. Lofty and elevated. . . like it should be.


Good morning,

How you do like Sawallisch's Orfeo recording (with the Bavarian Radio) in comparison to this one? I have not heard either of them I must confess, but I've read positive things about them. I do have the Stein's Decca album wish I like (as well as Wand, Barenboim, Karajan which are okay, but that's about it).


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 50939
> 
> 
> Now here's a thing. Though I find Vickers's portrayal of Samson on the Pretre recording _hors councours_ and a "must hear", I do not share the general enthusiasm for Gorr's Dalila. To my ears, and like most Dalilas, she sounds matronly and motherly. Baltsa, on the other hand, is seductive and dangerous, as Dalila should be, second only to Callas in her arias. She doesn't always sing with beauty, but, my word, does she respond to the text and the drama. I find this Dalila more convincing than any of the others I've heard, with the possible exception of Verrett on a DVD of the old Covent Garden production with Vickers.
> 
> Jonathan Summers is excellent as the Grand Priest, alive to the drama in his duet with Baltsa, and Simon Estes a rich-toned Abimilech, which leaves us with Carreras. There is no doubt his once lovely lyric tenor is a couple of notches too small for the role, and he is stretched by the roles demands. His first entrance, _Arretez, o mes freres_ doesn't have a tenth of Vickers's authority, but he is a committed singer and he is certainly never dull or routine. I warmed to his performance as it went on.
> 
> Pretre's conducting can be a bit hit and miss, where Davis molds the score with a surer sense of line, as he does on his other recording with Cura and Borodina. Cura's voice is no doubt more suited to the role than Carreras's, but I don't hear the same chemistry between him and Borodina as I do between Carreras and Baltsa, and Borodina is, to my ears anyway, somewhat stately and less involved than Baltsa, though she no doubt has the more conventionally beautiful voice. I used to own the Cura/Borodina but found it less than satisfactory and eventually replaced it with this one, which is altogether more dramatic.


This opera has always been problematic for me, and I'm waiting for a performance that sounds right - which means, in part, French. You do make me want to hear Baltsa; not so sure about Carreras. Admirable artists though they are, I personally can't stand Vickers and Gorr in this music; they seem to be singing an opera called _Siegmund und Fricka_ (and they perform exactly those roles terrifically on the old Leinsdorf _Walkure._) As we recall, Fricka wanted Siegmund dead, and Gorr's battle ax of a voice could easily relieve Samson of more than his hair. I'm not crazy about Cura, and Domingo was good to watch (he was on a telecast of this) but...

Anyhow, I'm still waiting - and listening to Callas do Dalila's arias as beautifully as they can be done.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> Good morning,
> 
> How you do like Sawallisch's Orfeo recording (with the Bavarian Radio) in comparison to this one? I have not heard either of them I must confess, but I've read positive things about them. I do have the Stein's Decca album wish I like (as well as Wand, Barenboim, Karajan which are okay, but that's about it).


I confess I've never heard the Sawallisch. . . but as far as the Wand, Barenboim, and the Karajan go-- I incline one hundred and eighty degrees the _other_ way: Wand's reading of the Bruckner Fourth is epic, Barenboim's abso-LUTE-ly epic, and the Karajan is streamlined and gorgeous. At least by my standards. _;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Woodduck said:


> This opera has always been problematic for me, and I'm waiting for a performance that sounds right - which means, in part, French. You do make me want to hear Baltsa; not so sure about Carreras. Admirable artists though they are, I personally can't stand Vickers and Gorr in this music; they seem to be singing an opera called _Siegmund und Fricka_ (and they perform exactly those roles terrifically on the old Leinsdorf _Walkure._) As we recall, Fricka wanted Siegmund dead, and Gorr's battle ax of a voice could easily relieve Samson of more than his hair. I'm not crazy about Cura, and Domingo was good to watch (he was on a telecast of this) but...
> 
> Anyhow, I'm still waiting - and listen to Callas do Dalila's arias as beautifully as they can be done.


I know what you mean about Vickers. Stylistically it may be wrong, but at least he generates some excitement. You probably wouldn't be able to take Carreras. He's definitely stretched beyond his limits, but I like Baltsa as Dalila. She's a lot sexier than most on disc. A pity Verrett didn't record it.

Alan Blyth, in _Opera on Record 2_ names Cesar Vezzani and Callas, on the strength of those three arias, as his ideal coupling.


----------



## JACE

dholling said:


> How you do like Sawallisch's Orfeo recording (with the Bavarian Radio) in comparison to this one? I have not heard either of them I must confess, but I've read positive things about them. I do have the Stein's Decca album wish I like (as well as Wand, Barenboim, Karajan which are okay, but that's about it).


I haven't heard the Sawallisch Bruckner 6 either.

But I agree 100% with MB's assessment of Klemperer's Bruckner 6. It's top-notch!


----------



## Cosmos

I'm in the mood for Strauss, so I'll put on "In the Mood for Strauss" :lol: One of thousands of random Johann Strauss favorites collections, of which I cannot find the album cover online. 

Various artists playing such hits as: Roses from the South, Emperor Waltz, Pizzicato Polka, On the Blue Danube, Wine Women and Song, Thunder and Lighting, and others!


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I confess I've never heard the Sawallisch. . . but as far as the Wand, Barenboim, and the Karajan go-- I incline one hundred and eighty degrees the _other_ way: Wand's reading of the Bruckner Fourth is epic, Barenboim's abso-LUTE-ly epic, and the Karajan is streamlined and gorgeous. At least by my standards. _;D_


Did I use the word wish? I meant which.


That said, I agree with you re. Barenboim's take on the Fourth (with the Chicago I presume you meant?). That reading is epic and probably the best in the cycle, along with that on the Eighth (and probably on no. 0 and the 3rd). Jochum's reading of the Fourth was my favorite, but the Barenboim overtook it for me, and still does.


----------



## jim prideaux

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Gardiner has a great Beethoven 7th, which recording are you listening to? The 2011 Live recording or the one from the 1994 cycle? They're both excellent, I think I prefer the newer one recorded live at Carnegie Hall.


listening to the earlier of the two-as with other Gardiner recordings I have listened to recently I am very impressed although I also picked up his recording of the 5th Piano Concerto with fortepiano and as I admitted on another thread I have really 'struggled' with the sound!


----------



## JACE

Getting an early start on the Saturday Symphony:










*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" / Eugen Jochum, Dresden Staatskapelle (EMI)*


----------



## Vesteralen

JACE said:


> Getting an early start on the Saturday Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" / Eugen Jochum, Dresden Staatskapelle (EMI)*


I used to like saying his name out loud. (1973/1974)
And, my favorite orchestra, too!

I need to look for this set.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## JACE

Vesteralen said:


> I used to like saying his name out loud. (1973/1974)
> And, my favorite orchestra, too!
> 
> I need to look for this set.


I've enjoyed it!


----------



## millionrainbows

Vesteralen said:


> I used to like saying his name out loud. (1973/1974)
> And, my favorite orchestra, too!
> 
> I need to look for this set.


Is his son Dwight Jochum?


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I've enjoyed it!


When I leave TC, those are the words I will use.


----------



## millionrainbows

SimonNZ said:


> "Harmonie Universelle II"
> 
> a sampler of the Savall / AliaVox discs released between 2001 and 2004
> 
> and I can see that this one will have to be one of my next purchases:


Thanks, Simonize, for turning us on to this series. It is excellent early music!


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B-flat, No. 99 in E-flat
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## millionrainbows

Just in case nobody knows it, I am continually honored to be in contact with the members of this forum, especially on the Current Listening thread. You *all *have valuable information to contribute, and my horizons are being continually expanded; if only I had the funds to keep up with that expansion. I am impressed daily by the scope and quality of the music listened to and reviewed here. I love it when people are enthusiastic about the music they love.

Now, I will tiptoe-off thru the tulips...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Uncanny.

I'm listening to Haydn, of all composers, at the moment as well: Haydn Symphony No. 53 in D major, _L'Imperiale_, Antal Dorati presiding.

That fist movement is a delightful little thing once it gets going.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> hpowders, I'm following your lead and listening to Karajan's Sibelius 7th with the Philharmonia.
> 
> Instead of the CD pictured above, my recording is an EMI LP that pairs the 7th with HvK's recording of Sibelius' 5th. (For some reason, I can't find an image of it.)


A lot of re-issued older performances get packaged with different works in different albums. Let me know how you like the Karajan Sibelius 7. I found it overwhelming.

I wish I had your album-I'm curious about his performance of the Sibelius 5th.

I have the CD in your photo.


----------



## Morimur

*J.S. Bach: Morimur (Hilliard Ensemble, Christoph Poppen)*










_Review by Matt Borghi_

It was quite popular, in the Baroque era, to use numbers and equations for riddles and the hiding of messages; and the study of J.S. Bach's work has revealed that he used numbers symbolic of notes in the major and minor scales formulated into equations and then composed his works around these equations. It was with one such series of equations that researchers found that inside of J.S. Bach's music there was a large number of other compositions almost fractally entwined. Of particular interest was J.S. Bach's "Six Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin" which had been designed with a sort-of numeric equation that turned out to actually have the music fractally built around a very small part. Intrigued by researcher's findings Christoph Poppen discussed with ECM Records head and producer Manfred Eicher the possibility of a recording that would make the "hidden chorales" as the smaller, fractal pieces were later termed, more audible. A collaboration with the excellently gifted interpreters of early music, the Hilliard Ensemble was proposed and with Christoph Poppen directing they set about liberating the numeric/ melodic equations from the fabric of J.S. Bach's "Partita No. 2". With Morimur for the first time we hear the music the way that J.S. Bach might have heard it when he was composing his "Partita No. 2 as they are linked with various chorales that also used the numeric equation that is found in "Partita No. 2". Beyond the fascinating story behind Morimur it's an excellently well crafted, and well-produced recording that truly brings the piece to life. If you're a fan of J.S. Bach it is recommended that you give this recording a listen as it is fantastic and excellently read with the Hilliard Ensemble in top form. A must have for your collection!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> A lot of re-issued older performances get packaged with different works in different albums. Let me know how you like the Karajan Sibelius 7. I found it overwhelming.


I liked it very much! 

Need to listen again and fully devote my attention. I've only given it one spin, and that was late in the evening. Will report back again soon.


----------



## senza sordino

I liked my chamber music morning so much yesterday, I have repeated it today. 
Beethoven String Quartets #12 in Eb and #14 in C# (from the first disk of three, Takács Quartet)







Brahms Violin Sonatas Perlman and Ashkenazy


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Martinu, Concertino for Piano Trio and Strings. Nice music, seldom if ever heard.


Looks to me like a spy coming in from the cold.


----------



## Itullian

Best all around recording of this wonderful opera.
Great singing, rich sound, just right tempi, uncut.
Love this recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taffeta phrases, silken-terms delight is right.

Pure cheesecake.

_Bon appétit._

_;D_


----------



## csacks

Back to the climax.
Sunny friday afternoon, long week end coming. It deserves Beethoven´s 5th Piano Concerto.
It is and old CD, with Stephen Kovacevich and Collin Davis, with the LSO.


----------



## csacks

Itullian said:


> .


What a nice cover. Wonderful picture!!


----------



## LancsMan

*Hildegard von Bingen: Canticles of Ecstasy* Sequentia on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

My last CD listening evening was spent in the non too easy company of Harrison Birtwistle, after spending several listening months working my way from early music to modern. So now it's time to reset my listening back to the beginning and there's not many more pleasing early music discs than this one. This music takes wing in flights of ecstasy, rather than the more measured tones of much early church music. Wonderful!

Sorry I can't post a picture of the disc - am suffering major computer problems preventing me saving or deleting items to my PC. Luckily my internet usage seems unimpaired.


----------



## LarryShone

Beethoven piano concertos 19 and 15,"Pastoral", the second movement of which is delicious. I just wish it was a better recording. I know Fischer is a renowned pianist but this is an old recording on a BBC disk (not from the magazine) and the sound is ropey. When it gets loud in the high registers there's a fair bit of distortion like all the notes are mingling together and it gets painful to hear in headphones!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schumann - Symphony No.4
Tonhalle-orchester Zurich
David Zinman

Sky arts 2 - my hd box


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas (volume 6) - Evgeny Zarafiants









played on the ole joanna 

Normally, I would much prefer to hear these on a harpsichord (I have a great set by Wanda Landowska from the 1930s) but these are played very well by Zarafiants - he plays in a very precise manner that allows a good compromise between piano and harpsichord that combines the best of both worlds. This is lovely music - forget the jibe that Scarlatti wrote one quick sonata and one slow one with 200 variations of each: that is clearly a wit playing to the gallery - these are engaging pieces that fully deserve to be listened to and enjoyed. 555 of them - 555 of them with variety, consistent high quality, persistent interest. It was a very interesting idea of Naxos to use a number of artists to record the complete set of Scarlatti's keyboard music - it allows numberous valid interpretations to be uncovered


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mahler - Symphony No.7
Pierre Boulez - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Sky Arts 2 - My HD Box


----------



## opus55

csacks said:


> What a nice cover. Wonderful picture!!


Let me just say it: she gorgeous!


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Die Schöpfung

_Julia Kleiter, Maximilian Schmitt, Johannes Weisser
Rias Kammerchor
Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 50901
> 
> 
> Schwarzkopf (Alice Ford)?-- Snark. Snark. Snark.
> 
> Moffo (Nanetta)?-- Love. Love. Love.
> 
> Gobi (Falstaff)?-- Laugh. Laugh. Laugh.
> 
> Such great _fun._ Such superlative singers and actors.
> 
> I never tire of the command performance of this operatic masterpiece.


I may have to order this. Falstaff has been on my watch list for a while but the question was always which version?

This is one of the best recommendations I've seen.


----------



## LancsMan

*William Cornysh: Choral music including Stabat Mater* The Tallis Scholars directed by Peter Phillips on Gimell

A very satisfying collection of early sixteenth century English choral music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I am listening to *Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker* deliver a divine performance of *Bruckner's Sevebth Symphony*.

The timings in the booklet and the time spent as perceived differ significantly - it is so absorbing that time simply flies. It may not be an overdriven performance but it never loses momentum,

The musicianship was exemplary and it just felt right.


----------



## Oskaar

*BACEWICZ, G.: Violin and Piano Music (Niziol, Mazurkiewicz)*

Composer: Grazyna Bacewicz 
Performer: Pawel Mazurkiewicz, Barolomiej Niziol









Violin Sonata No. 4

Kolysanka (Lullaby), for violin & piano

Melodia, for violin & piano

Partita for Violin & Piano

Concertino in G major for violin & piano

Capriccio for violin and piano

Oberek No. 2

Sonata da camera

Moravian Dance (Taniec mazowiecki) for Violin & Piano








Grazyna Bacewicz​
I think I can say that this is the most amazing music I have heard from a female composer of classical music. Very strong and expressive. And the interpretations is magical, with huge passion, and a rawness from the violin that suits the music. Really recommended!

*
Bacewicz seems to me to still be seriously underrated; as such, this CD, which gives the listener the opportunity to hear two sides of her character as a composer of music for this one combination of instruments, deserves a warm welcome. *
* Glyn Pursglove musicweb-international*


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Right now I am listening to *Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker* deliver a divine performance of *Bruckner's Sevebth Symphony*.
> 
> The timings in the booklet and the time spent as perceived differ significantly - it is so absorbing that time simply flies. It may not be an overdriven performance but it never loses momentum,
> 
> The musicianship was exemplary and it just felt right.


I love Celi.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm working an extended day, and I really need some high-powered transformers to charge my batteries.

Metallica double-A sized batteries just don't work.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp minor, 'Moonlight' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven's _Pathetique_ sonata.
Which Moonlight movement is your favourite? I like the third as much as the first.


----------



## Guest

Just "A Musical Offering" today. Another forum referred to Musica Antiqua Koln as "speed metal baroque," but their tempos don't seem too extreme here (in the Brandenburgs, yes, they are extreme.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Rameau* death day (1764).


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Looks to me like a spy coming in from the cold.


Pee-wee?


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Just in case nobody knows it, I am continually honored to be in contact with the members of this forum, especially on the Current Listening thread. You *all *have valuable information to contribute, and my horizons are being continually expanded; if only I had the funds to keep up with that expansion. I am impressed daily by the scope and quality of the music listened to and reviewed here. I love it when people are enthusiastic about the music they love.
> 
> Now, I will tiptoe-off thru the tulips...


You're still not getting my Bud Light.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 119 "Praise the Lord, O Jerusalem"

For the Inauguration of Leipzig Town Council - Leipzig, 1723

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (1999)

and

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond. (1974)


----------



## LarryShone

Shostakovich Symphony 10, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. Powerful stuff, the second movement barges in like doors being thrown open, BOOM!
I love the power of Shostakovich!


----------



## Badinerie

Had a bit of a bad afternoon, So I made my excuses to the girls went in the bedroom at 7pm and set up the spare Hifi with the spare telly. I took with me three bottles of Corona, a bottle of Four Roses and a can of Pepsi.
Also this....









I feel distinctly odd....but nonetheless happy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 2*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler

Symphony No. 3 in D minor*
Tennstedt, LPO, Wenkel; Ladies of the London Philharmonic Choir, Alldis; Southend Boys' Choir, Crabb [EMI, rec 1979]










It's not this cover but it's the same performance - I'll get bored of posting the EMI box set cover picture ten times over.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Heading to bed, after an evening of music, listening to Klemperer and Mahler 9.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart: Complete Concert Arias, disc 6

I picked up this box for no other reason than it was going cheap and I no longer have my lp boxes, expecting it to be merely serviceable - it turns out to be the best box set I've heard of these.

There are other single recital discs that may be stronger, but for my taste this beats the other boxes for having consistently dazzling performances across the range of singers, rather than the more usual strengths and weaknesses of singers and songs that don't necessarily suit them.


----------



## bejart

Georg Abraham Schneider (1770-1839): Flute Quartet in G Minor, Op.69, No.3

Andras Adorjan, flute -- Gabriel Adorjan, violin -- Walter Kusner, viola -- David Adorjan, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nielsen
String quartet No. 4 in F major, op.44*
Carl Nielsen String Quartet [DG, 1979]

*Ved en Ung Konstners Baare ('At the bier of a young artist'), Op. 58*
Emerson String Quartet [DG, 2006]

*Wind Quintet, Op. 43*
Vestjysk Chamber Ensemble [DG, 1979]

















*Carter
String Quartet No. 1*
Arditti String Quartet [1988]


----------



## Guest

No 45-47 today. Aahhh....


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Mozart: Complete Concert Arias, disc 6
> 
> I picked up this box for no other reason than it was going cheap and I no longer have my lp boxes, expecting it to be merely serviceable - it turns out to be the best box set I've heard of these.
> 
> There are other single recital discs that may be stronger, but for my taste this beats the other boxes for having consistently dazzling performances across the range of singers, rather than the more usual strengths and weaknesses of singers and songs that don't necessarily suit them.


Nice picture of Connie aka Mrs. WAM. What a no-nonsense woman, a survivor. Seemingly, she wasn't the least bit put off about her sister first rejecting WAM. And knew how to play courting WAM by letting another man measure her calves. Prior to her two marriages, she lived with both spouses-to-be. Shocking in those days, and up to the 1960's. LOL:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

Off the beaten path for me today. 

Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture to Julius Caesar. I'm not all that fond of Castelnuovo-Tedesco, and have heard some of his other Shakespeare overtures with great indifference. Julius Caesar seems to me the best of the bunch, and is not bad at all. 

Also listened to Alkan's Concerto for Piano arranged for Piano and Orchestra by Klindworth. Klindworth made quite a few modifications to the original concerto (Op. 39, Nos. 8-10), resulting in a one-movement work which is really quite beautiful. According to the liner notes, Alkan reviewed this version, and gave it his approval. 

Finally, Goossens's Second Symphony. Goossens is a composer who I think deserves to be much better known. His Fantasy Concerto (for piano and orchestra) is really nice. The Second Symphony is not quite as good, but an impressive work, nevertheless. Like so many other works written during the years of World War II, this work contains a lot of martial music, and its mood is rather brooding, reflecting the despair many felt in England during those years. 

In sum, nice bunch of works to close out the day.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Piano Works, w. Demidenko (rec.1996), w. Gavrilov (rec.1988).


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major (1874 version)
Hamburg Philharmonic, cond. Young


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg, String Trio, Op. 45* - Unsure of who the ensemble is
- Giving this another listen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EoV0ympfCo#t=86


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Schoenberg, String Trio, Op. 45* - Unsure of who the ensemble is
> - Giving this another listen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EoV0ympfCo#t=86


 Juilliard String Quartet members: Raphael Hillyer (Viola), Robert Mann (Violin), Claus Adam (Cello)

Recorded 1966, CD - CBS Masterworks (Sony) 45695

TT 21:33 :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Denis Smalley - Wind Chimes
Mesias Maiguashca - FMelodies II
Gareth Loy - Nekyia
Kaija Saariaho - Jardin Secret I
Jonathan Harvey - Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

Found this hidden at the back of the world music section at the secondhand store today. Someone probably thinks it'll be there when they come back for it. Well, they snoozed and losed.

I've been wanting to find a copy of Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco since I first heard it. I thought it was only available on that more recognizable blue disc:










ha!...in searching for that image I learn there's also this with EiC:










Its great to have the Saariaho piece, too, but that can also be found on the BIS "Portrait Of" album


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Itullian

Enjoying this great set.


----------



## Pugg

​
Pollini / Beethoven time .


----------



## Cosmos

The night is cold and dark...

Sonata no. 5 in g minor


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> ​
> Pollini / Beethoven time .


I've been listening to Pollini's Beethoven concerti the last couple of days. Nice, but I think he may be a little too...ah...refined. Don't know quite how to say this!


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> I've been listening to Pollini's Beethoven concerti the last couple of days. Nice, but I think he may be a little too...ah...refined. Don't know quite how to say this!


I know what you mean ( at least I think I am.) But I like to compare .
I do like ( and not many with me ) Lupu on Decca the most.


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> I know what you mean ( at least I think I am.) But I like to compare .
> I do like ( and not many with me ) Lupu on Decca the most.


Thanks, I need to give those a try. And I will!


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 (Tan/Norrington); Symphony #1 (Harnoncourt); piano sonatas (Lewis)


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler's Second Symphony







while reading Mahlerian's listening guide blog to this symphony. :tiphat: I'm trying my own Mahler symphony cycle while also I read


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Saariaho violin concerto:





Abrahamsen Schnee:





I know I posted Schnee before, but man, this is a masterpiece that gives such a creative look at the motion and consciousness of human thought.


----------



## Guest

Halffter's Piano Concerto--very intense and well recorded.


----------



## KenOC

Let's not forget Cristobal's uncle, Ernesto. Some fine works.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vaughan Williams, all the symphonies in order.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chailly & co in Bruckner's 4th.

*p.s.* I'm curious about what set you're listening to, MoonlightSonata.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nikolai Obukhov's Four Balmont Songs - Barbara Hannigan, soprano, Schönberg Ensemble


----------



## MagneticGhost

On Spotify. Schumann's Symphonies.
After watching Zinman conduct Schumann's 4th Symphony last night, I thought I'd explore the others as I've never really listened to them before. I'd heard great things about Gardiner's set so I am working my way through. 
These are beautiful performances, light, poised, with great clarity. I don't know the pieces well so I'll be buying the set in the not too distant future so I can get to know them better. The 'Rhenish' is the stand-out symphony for me at the moment.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A certain TC member will be delighted to know I'm listening to Schipa this morning. If any other tenor ever sang with such grace, such style, such elegance, then I have yet to hear him.


----------



## Guest

Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra.

Royal Stockholm Phil
Andrew Davis


----------



## violadude

The ending of this Satie piece seriously made me laugh my butt off.






Just listen. It's only a minute and a half. It's hilarious.


----------



## Oskaar

*Freitas Branco - Orchestral Works Volume 2*

Composer: Luís de Freitas Branco 
Conductor: Alvaro Cassuto 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Dublin Radio Telefis Eireann Symphony Orchestra, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland









Symphony No. 2

After a reading of Guerra Junqueiro (Fantasy)

Artificial Paradises








Luís de Freitas Branco​
Exellent listening!

*What makes all of this so fascinating isn't that Branco is derivative, but that the music still rings so true. The Franck is good Franck, the Strauss just as glowing as the real deal. Branco doesn't conceal his influences, he revels in them, and this gives his music an authenticity and focus that makes the issue of sheer originality basically irrelevant. As in previous issues in this series, Álvaro Cassuto is the ideal exponent of his countryman's music, and the sound that Naxos gets in Dublin remains some of the finest on offer from this label. Excellent on all fronts!*
*--David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com*

*"Cassuto, an expert in his native repertoire, conducts fine and nuanced readings of these works, while the Irish musicians are recorded cleanly…A top recommendation."*
Fanfare

*It's a real trip, as far afield as any other work of its time. The RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland shows impressive sympathy with the music, and the sound environment of the National Concert Hall in Dublin is ideal.*
*James Manheim
Allmusic.com, September 2009*

*As in volume one, Portugal's finest living conductor Álvaro Cassuto leads the RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland in magnificent performances of everything here. They certainly beat out what little competition there is for the symphony, as does the Naxos bill of fare.

Like the previous release, the recordings are excellent from the soundstage perspective; however, the highs are a tad bright on occasion. Notwithstanding that, you'll find this disc a most enjoyable listen.*
Bob McQuiston
*Classical Lost and Found, February 2009*

*The highly regarded Portuguese conductor, Alvaro Cassuto, always extracts playing far above an orchestra's norm, and here he finds total so many subtle colours from Ireland's RTE National Symphony Orchestra. The sound is from the top drawer of the premiere league, and I strongly commend the disc to you. *
*David Denton
David's Review Corner, January 2009*


----------



## Pugg

​Eda Moser in a delightful Mozart program.


----------



## jim prideaux

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 51012
> 
> 
> On Spotify. Schumann's Symphonies.
> After watching Zinman conduct Schumann's 4th Symphony last night, I thought I'd explore the others as I've never really listened to them before. I'd heard great things about Gardiner's set so I am working my way through.
> These are beautiful performances, light, poised, with great clarity. I don't know the pieces well so I'll be buying the set in the not too distant future so I can get to know them better. The 'Rhenish' is the stand-out symphony for me at the moment.


similar experience to your good self-had little knowledge of these works, got hold of the Zinman recordings which I heartily enjoyed and then read about the Gardiner interpretations-recently acquired the boxed set and have been so impressed-have repeatedly listened and as I commented on in an earlier post Gardiner essentially buries for good much of the 'received wisdom' regarding Schumann's orchestral works-you really do have something to look forward to if you are considering this set!!!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Bedrich Smetana - Ma Vlast (Vladimír Válek; Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra).

The beginning of Symphonic poem No. 4 - From Bohemia's Woods and Fields sounds quite similar to the beginning of Schubert's Unfinished Symphony, imo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 51013
> 
> 
> A certain TC member will be delighted to know I'm listening to Schipa this morning. If any other tenor ever sang with such grace, such style, such elegance, then I have yet to hear him.


'Schipa,' how 'iconic.'


----------



## Oskaar

*Raff - Violin Works*

Michaela Paetsch Neftel (violin) 
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Hans Stadlmair









Concerto for violin & orchestra No. 2 Op. 206 in A minor

Cavatina for violin & piano (or orchestra), Op. 85 No. 3

A la Hongroise for violin & orchestra Op. 203

Concerto for violin & orchestra No. 1 Op. 161 in B minor








Joachim Raff​
Brilliant music, and I find the recording and performances quite good.
*
I'd place the violin concertos above those for the cello in respect of orchestral incident and polish - they're rich and enjoyable works, derivative to an extent, and maybe not especially memorable thematically. Which doesn't sound like much of a recommendation, except to add that they're rarely found on disc, that these performances are adept and attractive, well recorded and offer an entertaining seventy-minutes' worth of music-making. *
*Jonathan Woolf musicweb-international*


----------



## Jeff W

Today is brought to you by the letter 'B'! Incidentally, almost everything was chamber music.









Got started with Beethoven and String Quartets No. 9 & 14. The Alban Berg Quartet played. Again, I don't understand why whoever produces some of these CDs combines more than one movement into a single track as is the case with the third and fourth movement of No. 9...









Onto the only orchestral work on my program. Bruckner's Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'. Peter Oundjian conducted the Toronto Symphony Orchestra in this live recording from one of their concerts. This one was for the Saturday Symphony thread.









Went to Brahms and his two Cello Sonatas next. Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Rudolf Serkin (piano) were the players.









Finished with Bach and the Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin. Arthur Grumiaux played the violin.


----------



## Jeff W

oskaar said:


> View attachment 51017


Joachim Raff is such an underrated and neglected composer in my very humble opinion!


----------



## ptr

Started this morning with this weeks SS!

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No 4 in E-flat major (WAB 104) "Die Romantische" (RCA)










Berliner Philharmoniker u Günter Wand

The gentleman stirs his magic wand in the air and a perfect musical fireworks appear!

/ptr


----------



## jim prideaux

as I ready myself for a hopefully positive and thrilling encounter with Spurs am listening to Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O. account of Nielsen 1st and reflecting on the fact that while many concern themselves primarily with the latter symphonies of the 'great Dane' I find myself choosing to listen with greater frequency to the first three-this morning I listened to the Berglund account of the 1st which is equally impressive.........


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Messiaen - Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps*
Yordanoff (Vn), Tetard (VC), Desurmont (Clar.), Barenboim (Pno.) [DG, 1979]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Passably serviceable accounts of the first two Mathias piano concertos. Clear engineered sound with a close-up acoustic.

That's a positive as I can be though.

The performance quality sounds like the orchestra rehearsed the piece perhaps once.

The RVW _Piano Fantasia_ was a formalistic-sounding, sprawling, gigantic disappointment--- and this is coming from a Vaughan Williams fan.

Cattiness aside though, I'd still nonetheless warmly recommend the cd for Mathias fans for the only extant recording I know of of the idiosyncratically-exotic Mathias _Piano Concerto No. 2_.--- although it really begs for a Hickox or a Handley-type treatment.


----------



## Oskaar

*Gemini 
Tim Ewers: Squaring the Circle*

Gemini









Squaring the Circle

Geometric Designs (version for bass clarinet, viola, cello and percussion)

Kite (version for soprano saxophone, violin, cello and piano)

… blue, indigo, violet

Quadrivium

Wonderlands








Tim Ewers​
Fabulous dreamy and quirky modern music, very well performed by Gemini.

*Ewers' work explores a sophisticated range of colourful and expressive musical gestures. The melodies and harmonies are exotic in their chromaticism and use of non-standard timbres and the textures are intricate and endlessly fascinating. Several of the early pieces, performed by Gemini, were originally written for the group Quorum, a quartet of reeds, violin, 'cello and keyboard or tuned percussion, all the players being members of the Varèse Ensemble, a chamber orchestra Ewers ran in the 1980s. The brass quintet …blue, indigo, violet was originally written for the Cambrian Brass Quintet, but is performed here, with great zest, by the Wallace Collection. Other pieces have been re-worked or specially written for Gemini to create an album of beautifully crafted and intensely coloured musical images.*
*guildmusic*


----------



## Weston

Pleasant morning music.

*Corelli: Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No 1 in D, No. 2 in F and No. 3 in C minor*
Jaroslav Krecek / Capella Istropolitana








Just the first three. I didn't want to become deaf to the style as in when you inhale a lovely fragrance for too long.

*Beethoven: Sonata No. 31 In A-Flat, Op.110*
Dubravka Tomsic, piano (probably from this old Koch album poorly encoded from an old mp3 service I used to have)







Beethoven works well in the morning if I think of it as atmospheric rather than deep. It works on this shallower level too.

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F, Op. 96, "American"*
Moyzes Quartet








This is a pretty piece and pretty much Symphony No. 9 light.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (ca.1700-1775): String Quintet No.2 in G Major

Ensemble Aglaia: Cinzia Barbagelata, Simona Gilardi and Chiara Del Turco, violins -- Francesco Lattuada, viola --Jorge Alberto Guerrero, cello


----------



## Bas

The last couple of days, not including today (work, non classical-loving friends that come to visit make it difficult to see a chance for listening today...):

George Frederic Handel - Acis & Galathea
By Matthew Brook [bass], Susan Hamilton [soprano], Nicholas Mulroy [tenor], Thomass Hobbs [tenor], Nicholas Hurndall Smith [tenor], Dunedin Consort & Players, John Butt [dir.], on Linn Records









Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 17 in Dm "Tempest"
By Daniel Barenboim [piano], on EMI


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Overture to "Die Braut von Messina" (Griffiths/cpo)
Beethoven - String Quartet #12 (Talich/Calliope)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I posted this yesterday, but I have to put it in the meme stream again.

It just makes me feel so wonderful to hear it--- so I just want _everyone_ to hear it. _;D _

I really should be exploring the other symphonies in the box set, but I'm just addicted to this one.

Dorati plays the first movement of this with such _elan_ and grace-- I just love it to _death_.

Happy early summer morning music if ever there was.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> The ending of this Satie piece seriously made me laugh my butt off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen. It's only a minute and a half. It's hilarious.


That ending truly is more Beethoven than Beethoven ever dared! :lol:


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Dorati plays the first movement of this with such _elan_ and grace-- I just love it to _death_.


I'm ecstatic that you are enjoying Haydn. I popped over to the video and found it wonderful too, but dang! That tempo seems glacial compared to the version I'm used to.


----------



## opus55

Martinů: String Quartet No. 2
Freitas Branco: Symphony No. 2

















Thanks to *oskaar* and Spotify for saving me from "what do I listen to next?" decision.

The music doesn't sound familiar to me and it's refreshing. The performance recorded here seems high quality and well played. The start of second movement is lead by cellos then followed by exchange with woodwinds accompanied by pizzicato strings. It's very moving.


----------



## Pugg

​
Johannes Verhulst :1816 - 17 januari 1891
Composer/ conductor from my home country.
Excellent playing by the Utrecht string Quartet.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ah, needed a 'theme' for some music tonight, so will go with Jeff W's 'Letter B' !

Lubor *B*arta - Viola Concerto 



 (it's lovely, try it !)
*B*oris Lyatoshynsky - Symphony no. 3 



Efrem Podgaits - *B*ayan Concerto 



 (link to 1st part)
Tomas *B*reton - El Apocalipsis oratorio 



 (it's a *b*ig work, but worth sticking with !)


----------



## Oskaar

*The British Symphonic Collection, Vol. 15*

Aarhus Symphony Orchestra/Douglas Bostock 
rec. Frichsparken, Aarhus, 20-23 September 2005









Coleridge-Taylor:	
Symphony in A minor

(world premiere recording)

Cowen:	
Symphony No. 6














Frederic Hymen Cowen-------Samuel Coleridge-Taylor​
Two fine works, and a warm, lively, emphatic performance. (Both)

*Classico provides crisp and clear sound for these two world premiere recordings. In every respect, then, a solid thumbs-up.*
*gramophone*

*Although Coleridge-Taylor enjoyed popularity and his Hiawatha's Wedding Feast was still performed long after his death, neither composer now has any more than a tenuous foothold on posterity. If the music of this period appeals, you will find much to enjoy here.*
*classical.net*

*Another splendid venture from Classico, then, restoring at a stroke, two contemporaneous and for so long unheard symphonies. Neither has had an airing for a century or so. Both have charm and merit, the younger man's symphony especially. Cowen's essentially reminiscent work also has something to tell us about his undersung place in the English symphonic tradition. And maybe there are trace elements of Elgarian writing as well.

Fortunately the performances are nourishingly affectionate and subtle and no mere run through. Bostock directs with the acuity we have come to expect from him, pacing with care and giving due weight to winds and to the horns especially. Classico's engineering team has done a splendid job not least with regard to sectional balance. Laudable and expert, volume fifteen in the series is a triumph of programming and imagination. 
**Jonathan Woolf musicweb-international*


----------



## ptr

Revisiting Unicorn-Kanchana's Classic "Delius Collection"..







-













-















Continued below..

/ptr


----------



## ptr

-








/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I'm ecstatic that you are enjoying Haydn. I popped over to the video and found it wonderful too, but dang! That tempo seems glacial compared to the version I'm used to.


Haydn's pretty _terra incognita _with me. What performances do you like of the _Symphony No. 53_, Weston?

And, as an open question: What performances of this symphony would any of the Haydn savants out there in TC Land recommend?--- and why.


----------



## bejart

Jan Zach (1699-1773): Sinfonia in A Major

Ivan Zenaty conducting the Capella 'Sancta Caecilia'


----------



## Itullian

Excellent live recording.
Great sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Marschallin Blair said:


> Haydn's pretty _terra incognita _with me. What performances do you like of the _Symphony No. 53_, Weston?
> 
> And, as an open question: What performances of this symphony would any of the Haydn savants out there in TC Land recommend?--- and why.


volume 3 of the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch. complete Haydn Symphonies contains no. 53. Conducted by Adam Fischer and with the quality of sound and preparation one would associate with the Nimbus label the recordings are consistently impressive.

Having watched the 'lads' nick a point from this afternoons encounter with Spurs am now listening to Tubin's 2nd and 6th symphonies-Jarvi conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orch.


----------



## bejart

I would 2nd the Adam Fischer reading of Haydn No.53. They have been my "go to" set for years.

Now --
Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Duet in G Minor, Op.24, No.2

Lola Bobesco and Jerrold Rubinstein, violins


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach, Concerto for Harpsichord and strings in D Major BWV 1054, played on an actual Harpsichord. I dislike pianos intruding into harpsichord pieces.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Haydn's pretty _terra incognita _with me. What performances do you like of the _Symphony No. 53_, Weston?
> 
> And, as an open question: What performances of this symphony would any of the Haydn savants out there in TC Land recommend?--- and why.


Dorati for me. More transparent than the muddy sound of the Nimbus set.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Itullian said:


> Dorati for me. More transparent than the muddy sound of the Nimbus set.


Harnoncourt's 53 is very good - his dynamics and the precision of the orchestra are excellent. The winds are also crystal clear.

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 69 in B-Flat Major, 'Laudon' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Dorati for me. More transparent than the muddy sound of the Nimbus set.


Dorati's definitely has clearer sound, and I prefer the warmth and power of modern instruments.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
New York Philharmonic
Dimitri Mitropoulos
Live Performance, Carnegie Hall, April 10th, 1955

One of the truly great Mahler performances of the Sixth Symphony conducted by the man who championed it and conducted the American premiere in 1947.

Way back in 1955, it was customary to break up the performance of this work into two parts-first two movements before intermission; last two movements after.

In this performance the andante moderato is played before the scherzo.

The sound by the way is absolutely astonishingly fine, given that it was recorded in 1955. Bright and alive!

Needless to say every lover of Mahler should hear this terrific, now legendary performance of what is for me at least, Mahler's greatest symphony.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony No. 6 in A *
Georg Tintner, New Zealand SO [rec. 1995]

*Symphony No. 4 in E flat major 'Romantic' *(1878/80 version, ed. Haas)
Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish NO [rec. 1996]
[Naxos, 2001]

I do love Bruckner's 4th, especially the scherzo: bewegt and the finale. The 6th I am just getting to know.


----------



## omega

dholling said:


> Good morning,
> 
> How you do like Sawallisch's Orfeo recording (with the Bavarian Radio) in comparison to this one? I have not heard either of them I must confess, but I've read positive things about them. I do have the Stein's Decca album wish I like (as well as Wand, Barenboim, Karajan which are okay, but that's about it).


In my opinion, Sawallisch reached the top of it. Bright and majestic in the first, third and fourth movement, passionate in the adagio, always very precise on the details...
Klemperer would be my second option. I was disappointed with many other conductors.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" required listening, *Bruckner*: Symphony 4, w. BPO/Jochum (rec.1965).


----------



## omega

Starting with some unusual things:
*Milton Babbit*, _Reflections, for piano and synthetized tape_
Robert Taup (piano)
Youtube performance

*Alan Hovhaness*, _Island of the Mysterious Bells_
Unknown performers
Youtube performance
Mysteriously beautiful!

*Edgard Varèse*, _Amériques_
New York Philharmonic | Pierre Boulez








*Edgard Varèse*, _Densité 21.5_
*André Jolivet*, _Cinq Incantations_
Philippe Bernold (flute)








_________________________

Then, later in the afternoon, back to basics!
*Dmitri Chostakovitch*, _Symphony n°5_
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra | Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Haydn's pretty _terra incognita _with me. What performances do you like of the _Symphony No. 53_, Weston?
> 
> And, as an open question: What performances of this symphony would any of the Haydn savants out there in TC Land recommend?--- and why.


I've gone back and reviewed my version (Thomas Fey / Heidelberger Sinfoniker 2011) and found it only a little faster in tempo, but I could have sworn it was a lot faster! Anyway, whatever version first grabs _you_, that's going to be the definitive performance.

I settled on the Thomas Fey based solely on his appearance.









The guy looks like he should be a software geek. Sometimes a lot of passion is hiding behind that kind of exterior. And the samples sounded pretty good, so . . . my Haydn collection is going to be mostly Fey I think. I don't have all the symphonies by a long shot and I'm only just starting to explore the string quartets.

So far I love Haydn's subtle, and sometimes not so subtle, sense of humor. You might enjoy the Symphony No. 73 in D major, "La chasse." It has a fun unconventional ending when the hunted fox gets away and the galloping of the horses just fizzles. I understand he also wrote a piece featuring the musicians tuning up in the middle of a movement, but I haven't heard that one.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I've gone back and reviewed my version (Thomas Fey / Heidelberger Sinfoniker 2011) and found it only a little faster in tempo, but I could have sworn it was a lot faster! Anyway, whatever version first grabs _you_, that's going to be the definitive performance.
> 
> I settled on the Thomas Fey based solely on his appearance. The guy looks like he should be a software geek. Sometimes a lot of passion is hiding behind that kind of exterior. And the samples sounded pretty good, so . . . my Haydn collection is going to be mostly Fey I think. I don't have all the symphonies by a long shot and I'm only just starting to explore the string quartets.
> 
> So far I love Haydn's subtle, and sometimes not so subtle, sense of humor. You might enjoy the Symphony No. 73 in D major, "La chasse." It has a fun unconventional ending when the hunted fox gets away and the galloping of the horses just fizzles. I understand he also wrote a piece featuring the musicians tuning up in the middle of a movement, but I haven't heard that one.


Thank you for the wonderful, thoughtful response. ;D

I just heard the Fey, believe it or not; I was in the _Gramophone Reviews_ database reading everything I could on Haydn's Sympony No. 53. I only heard the last movement on You Tube (I'm getting a Spotify account tonight!!!; "Yeah, it beats buying every cd you see, you stupid blonde!), which isn't my favorite movement-- I of course love the first movement-- but I really do like his brisk tempi with the period instruments.

-- The Dorati is still, thus far, my favorite. But now I'm going to have to hear every single one I can. . .

Thanks for mentioning the Symphony No. 73 in D major, "_La chasse_." It sounds unbelievably cute. I'll check it out.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Harnoncourt's 53 is very good - his dynamics and the precision of the orchestra are excellent. The winds are also crystal clear.
> 
> F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 69 in B-Flat Major, 'Laudon' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).
> View attachment 51079


I will of course check it out-- if anyone knows Haydn backwards-forwards-and-sideways, it's you.

_Mercibeaucoup.

;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> View attachment 51077
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
> New York Philharmonic
> Dimitri Mitropoulos
> Live Performance, Carnegie Hall, April 10th, 1955
> 
> One of the truly great Mahler performances of the Sixth Symphony conducted by the man who championed it and conducted the American premiere in 1947.
> 
> Way back in 1955, it was customary to break up the performance of this work into two parts-first two movements before intermission; last two movements after.
> 
> In this performance the andante moderato is played before the scherzo.
> 
> The sound by the way is absolutely astonishingly fine, given that it was recorded in 1955. Bright and alive!
> 
> Needless to say every lover of Mahler should hear this terrific, now legendary performance of what is for me at least, Mahler's greatest symphony.


How does Mitropoulos play the outer movements? I heard a rare _Poem of Ecstasy_ of his and it was the fastest thing I ever heard-- only, in a quirky-sort-of-way, it worked. I can picture him doing the march theme more briskly than usual. . . I can be completely wrong though.


----------



## Cosmos

Bach, Partita no. 4 in D major on piano


----------



## opus55

Geminiani: Concerti Grossi (after Corelli, Op. 5)
Albinoni: Concerti, Op. 5


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is certainly my favourite newly acquired chamber music disc:
*
Schulhoff *- Violin Sonatas etc. 
*Suite for Violin & Piano, WV 18* (1912)
*Sonata No.2 for Violin & Piano, WV 91* (1927)
Tanja Becker-Bender, Markus Becker [Hyperion, 2011]


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Let's not forget Cristobal's uncle, Ernesto. Some fine works.


Yes, unless the unwary get him mixed up with his far more abrasive nephew!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Symphonies in E Flat Major and F Major Wq. 183*
Gustav Leonhardt & the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

Of the Bach family, CPE Bach may be my favourite. Between his Symphonies and Harpsichord Sonatas he has really caught my attention. These Symphonies are truly beautiful and performed with gusto here.

I'm piecing together another order, I have a feeling it will feature CPE Bach - possibly Magnificat.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 6, Petrenko. A good 'un!


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6

Pierre Boulez
Vienna Philharmonic

One of Boulez's more successful Mahler performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 6*


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> How does Mitropoulos play the outer movements? I head a rare _Poem of Ecstasy_ of his and it was the fastest thing I ever heard-- only, in a quirky-sort-of-way, it worked. I can picture him doing the march theme more briskly than usual. . . I can be completely wrong though.


His finale is mainstream at about 28 1/2 minutes. Par for the course.
His first movement is a little bit fast and he leaves out the first movement repeat, so it comes in at around 18 minutes instead of maybe 22.
The performance must be viewed as being of a "new" work since the US premiere was in 1947, performed infrequently if at all since then, and this performance was in 1955. So within that framework, I consider it a very fine performance indeed!


----------



## Oskaar

*Prokofiev, Sibelius: Violin Concertos*

Composer: Sergei Prokofiev, Jean Sibelius 
Performer: Ilya Gringolts 
Conductor: Neeme Järvi 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra









Prokofiev:	
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19

Sibelius:	
6 Humoresques for Violin and Orchestra

Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47














Sergei Prokofiev-------Jean Sibelius​
I love Prokofiev, he has a stamp on his music that at least I cant compare to anything else. But I have not heard much Prokofiev lately, so the listening of his violin concerto no 1 was very welcome. And Gringolts plays it magnificent, and Järvis swedish musicians interplay with him laidback, but with an exact precense. 
Sibelius humoresques is a first time listening, and I find the generally good, but a bit varied. But his violin concerto is great, and also well played.

*"Ilya Gringolts is a player of formidable technique and considerable musical imagination, and finds congenial partners here in the vastly experienced Neeme Järvi and his Gothenburg orchestra. The Sibelius Concerto is performed with great strength and poetry. The Prokofiev First Concerto brings Gringolts's gift for lyrical playing to the fore..."*
*bbc*

*Like any prodigy -- especially a protégé of Itzhak Perlman -- Ilya Gringolts demonstrates phenomenal technique, great expressive control, and a flair for the dramatic, qualities expected of any young violinist who wants to stay ahead of the competition. Yet Gringolts also has a knack for interesting program choices, extending beyond the mere recycling of the obligatory concertos, and he offers much more than polished rehashes. Yes, the popular Violin Concerto in D minor by Sibelius is here, and Gringolts plays it with passion, meticulous articulation, brilliant color, and a sharp edge that keeps him at the forefront of the orchestra at all times. However, Sibelius' Concerto comes last on this disc in the knowledge that it is the main attraction and sure to be found. To get that payoff, though, the listener must first encounter the underplayed but fascinating Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major by Prokofiev. This gorgeous work needs greater exposure in the west, and Gringolts takes delight in promoting it up front. His vigor in the Vivacissimo is impressive, and his playing in the lyrical outer movements is soaring and quite beautiful. Neeme Järvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra provide sturdy accompaniment in both concertos, and Deutsche Grammophon's clear recording accounts for every note.*
*allmusic*

*Ilya Gringolts seems to be one of the handful of violinists of the younger generation who takes risks to personalize what he plays-and generally succeeds. His musical intelligence makes as strong an impression as does his technical preparedness; he seems to do things because he's decided to rather than simply because his hands have fallen into a pattern, however fascinating. Although, then, his readings of Prokofiev's concerto may stand above even those of the Humoresques and even further above that of the Sibelius concerto, few should be disappointed overall, since his program contains so many moments of strong-minded integrity and searching exploration. Strongly recommended.*
*Robert Maxham, FANFARE*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dufay, Missa Puisque je vis*

Nicely done.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Etudes Symphoniques, w. Richter (rec.1971); *Liszt*: Etudes d'execution transcendante w. Berezovsky (rec.1995/6).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3: Pavane pour une infante défunte, Valses nobles et sentimentales, Prelude, À la manière de Chabrier, À la manière de Borodine, etc...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Elliott Carter
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3
Elegy*
Arditti String Quartet [Et Cetera, 1994]


----------



## Guest

This is a fantastic collection of three very powerful British piano sonatas: Sonata by Frank Bridge, Sonata by Constant Lambert, and Sonata No.2 by Franz Reizenstein, played respectively by Paul Jacobs, John McCabe, and Martin Phillips. The sound is great too--a shame that Continuum Records is no longer in business.

(Sorry about the tiny image--it's the only one I could find.)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


> I will of course check it out-- if anyone knows Haydn backwards-forwards-and-sideways, it's you.
> 
> _Mercibeaucoup.
> 
> ;D_


Hehe, Haydn is infinite. I think the disc is pretty well-priced too, so giving Harnoncourt a try is a good thing - and he's a very devout Haydn conductor .


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Trio in E Flat, Op.1, No.1

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isidore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:










Bach's Cantata BWV 120 "God, One praised Thee in the stillness of Zion"

For the Inauguration of the Leipzig Town Council - Leipzig, 1730

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.

now:










Haydn's Symphony No.53 "L'Imperiale" - ASMF, Neville Marriner

I've said it here before a couple of times, but Marriner's box of the Haydn "name" symphonies is one of the most desert-island-y recordings in my collection. A modern orchestra delivering all the grace charm that comes from a high polish, and still quick enough on their feet for all the wit and playfulness, for seemless clarity in all the allusions to folk idioms, and again able to convey the deep warmth and humanity ever-present. The total package. A real shame he didn't do them all.


----------



## Weston

Wow! It looks like poor Bruckner is being upstaged by Haydn's No. 53 as the Saturday symphony.


----------



## bejart

Francois Martin (1727-1757): Symphony in G Minor, Op.4, No.2

Concerto Koln


----------



## drpraetorus

Wagner, Symphony in C


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I liked it very much!
> 
> Need to listen again and fully devote my attention. I've only given it one spin, and that was late in the evening. Will report back again soon.


Okay. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sid James

*Chopin* _Piano Concerto #1_
- Tamás Vásáry, piano with Berlin PO under Jerzy Semkow (DGG)

Completing listening to this disc, and I enjoyed *Chopin's first concerto* as much as I did the second one. I recognised some tunes, probably from hearing this sometime ago on radio.










*J.S.Bach*

_Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565

Fugue in G minor, BWV 578

Prelude and Fugue in E flat major, BWV 552 "St Anne"

Jesu bleibet meine Freude, BWV 147*

Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C major, BWV 564

Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ, BWV 639

Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582_

- Wolfgang Rubsam, organ (except *Bertalan Hock, organ) (Naxos)

Bach is another one, like Chopin, who I hope to listen to more of. While I don't aim to be as comprehensive as other members of TC with his music, I hope to explore and 'cherry pick' some of his best known pieces.

I have known a few of the pieces on this disc for ages, but others are new acquaintances.

I love the drama of the *Toccata and Fugue in D minor,* it's a work that I also remember hearing in one of the orchestral transcriptions of it (probably the Stokowski one). Another one that I remember like that is the *Fugue in G minor,* and its great to hear the original version.

Bach was exploring the sonorities of the organ here, building upon the North German School and fusing it with Italian influences. Speaking to the latter, the *Toccata, Adagio and Fugue BWV 564* is a concerto for solo organ in all but name.

Reading about Bach, he was a fascinating figure, like many composers simultaneously respectful of tradition yet not afraid to make music that was daring and fresh at the time. Here is an extract from a response by church authorities in his first posting at Arnstadt, complaining of Bach taking too many liberties with conventions to do with organ playing at mass:

_"[We] reprove him for having hitherto made many curious variations in the chorale, and mingled many strange tones in it, and for the fact that the congregation has been confused by it. In the future, if he wished to introduce a tonus peregrinus [a remote key] , he was to hold it out, and not to turn too quickly to something else, or, as had hitherto been his habit, even play a tonus contrarius [a dissonance]. In addition, it was quite disagreeable that hitherto no instrumental music had been performed, for which he was responsible…

The organist Bach had previously played rather too long, but after his attention had been called to it by the Superintendent, he had at once fallen into the other extreme and had made it too short." _

- From *Bach-Dokumente*, ed. by the Bach Archiv of Liepzig, 1963-72.










*Haydn *_String Quartet in C, Op. 74 #3 "Emperor"_
- Melos Quartet, Stuttgart (EMI Red Line)

And continuing with some fav string quartets, this time *Haydn's "Emperor."*


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Wow! It looks like poor Bruckner is being upstaged by Haydn's No. 53 as the Saturday symphony.


You're right, Weston. I didn't know the work, so the "53 chatter" or "L'imperiale chatter", if you prefer, perked my ears up enough to make me go sampling.

FWIW I sampled Kuijken, Fischer, Dorati, Hogwood, Anon live, at YT, and came away liking AAM/Hogwood.

Of Harnoncourt and Drahos samplings elsewhere, I thought Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia/Drahos were the better, and gave AAM/Hogwood a run for numero uno.

I had a shoot-out 'tween Hogwood and Drahos. I thought they were both so good, that I couldn't give the top prize of virtual money to either. Hogwood's forces are obviously period instruments, while Drahos' players are modern or a blend of modern and period. I would be happy to own either.

Sound is very good for both, but it was the energetic and accurate playing by both that won the day. Two good considerations here, for those interested.

Thanks again to the "53" motivators.:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: 7 Variations on 'God Save the King', WoO 78
Beethoven: 5 Variations on 'Rule Britannia', WoO 79 *
Melvyn Tan, fortepiano








Of these two, the "Rule Britannia" variations are more interesting, the WoO 78 bordering on silly at times. It's interesting to hear the sound of fortepiano in these. It sounds like a piano in the higher notes, but more like a gnarly buzzing harpsichord in the bass which makes Beethoven's headbanging all the angrier. I'm not sure I understand the creepy cover.

*Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D Minor, Op. 108*
Denes Zsigmondy, violin, with Annelise Nissen, piano








Not my favorite work or violin tone, but worth a listen. Some of the softer notes in the adagio even have a kind of stuttering br-rr-rr-rrrrrrrrrrr which may be in the score for all I know, but it comes across as unintentional. The faster movements do capture some of the Brahms excitement. I'd like to hear a better performance someday.

*Faure: Fantasy For Flute and Strings*
David Gilbert / Manchester Music Festival Symphony Orchestra / Jayn Rosenfeld, flute








Pleasant. It's the sort of thing people think of when they say classical music is calming. Nothing wrong with that of course.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dragging the much-loved Hogwood Haydn box out for another listen to 53.

I could be persuaded that this has a slight edge as a more essential recording of the individual work, even though Marriner's is still a miracle of a set as a whole. Glad to have both.

I do like these moments of spontaneous infectious enthusiasm.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 3. Love this one. Segerstam does his usual excellent job, tearing himself away from trying to bat a thousand with his own symphonies.


----------



## brotagonist

I'll save my CD for later. Right now, I decided to go with an orchestra and director I am not familiar with: Thielemann/Münchener PO.

Bruckner Symphony 4 in E flat major


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony, Part 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major (1878/80)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt








And no, I'm _not_ going to follow this up with the Vanska recording so that I can hear the third version too.


----------



## opus55

KenOC said:


> Sibelius Symphony No. 3. Love this one. Segerstam does his usual excellent job, tearing himself away from trying to bat a thousand with his own symphonies.


The third is my favorite Sibelius symphony.

Mozart: Violin Concerto 3










I guess she commits no fault in this compact and yet brilliantly written concerto. The soloist and the orchestra play clean and elegantly.


----------



## brotagonist

Thielemann/Münchener PO didn't quite come together for me. It seemed lacking in energy and cohesion, although I liked the final movement. I decided to hear another version (same orchestra, different conductor) and, from the first few minutes on, this is another world:

Bruckner Symphony 4
Celibidache/Münchener PO


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... I was never interested in joining the TC Ligeti or Frank Zappa Fan Clubs... but I am slowly coming around to the TC Sibelius Love-Fest. I now have four complete cycles of his symphonies: Paavo Berglund and Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, and now John Barbirolli and the Halle Orchestra. I also have several single discs: Sir Thomas Beecham's 7th and several live recordings by Sir Colin Davis. I think Schoenberg is the only other composer whose work I don't really love that I have this much by. Of course in Sibelius case I more than suspect that I will come around to loving the work, where with Schoenberg... well, the less said, the better.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Turns out that Xenakis wrote four very powerful and daring string quartets. Listed below in chronological order:

ST/4-1,080262
Tetras
Tetora
ST/4

If anyone's interested in pursing these: I recommend listening to Tetora first, it's the most accessible with emphasis on colorful dissonant chords. Tetras is also exceptional.

Xenakis has such a raw primitive energy that pierces into the human mind: he's one of the best.


----------



## brotagonist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I now have four complete cycles of his symphonies...


I am starting to share the love for multiple interpretations. It was the Saturday Symphonies that really got me into it 



SeptimalTritone said:


> Turns out that Xenakis wrote four very powerful and daring string quartets. ...Xenakis has such a raw primitive energy that pierces into the human mind: he's one of the best.


I agree. I have the Arditti Quartets set. Xenakis was one of the first composers I ever discovered, along with Stockhausen, Ligeti, Penderecki, Messiaen, Nono, Berio, Schoenberg, Webern, Berg, Lutoslawski and many others, back in the mid-'70s.


----------



## SimonNZ

......................


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 again
Franck: Violin Sonata in A

















Listening to more recordings by Pentatone's two violinists. I think I prefer Fischer; she seems to be more expressive of the two.


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> Sibelius Symphony No. 3. Love this one. Segerstam does his usual excellent job, tearing himself away from trying to bat a thousand with his own symphonies.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite Sibelius Symphony, too. The second movement contains one of the most beautiful melodies I've ever heard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> Sibelius Symphony No. 3. Love this one. Segerstam does his usual excellent job, tearing himself away from trying to bat a thousand with his own symphonies.


Sibelius's Third is my favorite among his symphonies, too. The second movement contains one of the most beautiful melodies I've ever heard.


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## brotagonist

Celibidache is the one!
I'll have to give the Haitink disc a listen tomorrow.​


----------



## SimonNZ

"Fulbert of Chartres: Cantor of the Year 1000" - Ensemble Venance Fortunat


----------



## Weston

I loved Zappa's early to mid-70s forays into progressive rock. It's what got me into Zappa, but if I'm being honest I find his other non-classical work a little off-putting. The humor is tedious and the doo-*** influence bugs me. Varese meets doo-*** may be ingenious, but it's not something I want to hear. For some reason his name is coming up a lot lately on TC and also on Facebook, and now I have formulaic doo-*** stuck in my head!

That's not acceptable, so I must purge it.

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in Bb, Op. 60*
Christoph von Dohnanyi / The Cleveland Orchestra








This is a rousing performance, but I'll have to agree with Schumann on this being the weakest of Beethoven's symphonies. So I may require additional therapy.

*Vittorio Giannini: Piano Concerto*
Daniel Spalding / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Gabriela Imreh, piano








This is a sprawling ambitious post-romantic study in excess worthy of Rachmaninoff. Whoo! I feel like I've just stepped into _Gone With the Wind_ or other classic film of epic proportions. I think this one did the trick to cure my doo-*** symptoms.

[Edit: On further listen I'd say this is SO excessive I absolutely love it! I urge anyone into post-romanticism to give it a try. It kind of makes my hair stand on end. Whoever said less if more is just being pedantic.]


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Weston said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in Bb, Op. 60*
> Christoph von Dohnanyi / The Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> This is a rousing performance, but I'll have to agree with Schumann on this being the weakest of Beethoven's symphonies. So I may require additional therapy.


Uh oh, ComposerOfAvanteGarde may want to have a word with you!  I think that's his favorite Beethoven symphony. I'm with you, though. I like it, but it never really and truly grew on me. The 8th and 6th grew on me, but the 4th is still in no-man's land right now. One day, it'll happen. Quite frankly, it just doesn't feel right not loving a Beethoven symphony! It's like there's a void in me. lol


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> This is a rousing performance, but I'll have to agree with Schumann on this being the weakest of Beethoven's symphonies.


Punishment detail will be at 0400 hours. Be there.


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing 6,8 and 9


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Paul Lewis in piano sonatas 12-18; Melnikov & Faust in violin sonatas 4-8; the Kuijken family in the String Quintet, op. 29.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The accompaniments now seem a bit anachronistic no doubt, though one should remember Raymond Leppard's "realisations" did much to set off the Monteverdi revival. What is not in doubt is Baker's gift for communication, the beauty of her voice, the passionate intensity of her Ottavia. The original disc of Monteverdi and Scarlatti is supplemented with duets by Henry and William Lawes and Handel, recorded at a concert with Fischer-Dieskau at the Royal Festival Hall in 1970.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> Wow! It looks like poor Bruckner is being upstaged by Haydn's No. 53 as the Saturday symphony.


Yeah, I started both trends. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. The Sibelius one too. _;D_


----------



## Badinerie

I recorded the Last Night of the Proms, last night. Now Im watching the first half.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Creation (Andreas Spering; Im; Kobow; Müller-Brachmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).









I wonder how Harnoncourt's Creation compares with this one.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 50941
> 
> 
> Moving on from late romantic Louis Glass to another late romantic, Richard Wetz. I have his symphonies, violin concerto and requiem scheduled for listening.


After the second (yesterday), it is now the third symphony. So far, the best of the three. and well worth exploring.

If you want to check it out, it is also on YouTube here.


----------



## Bas

Rose early today, already have listened the first 3 livres, currently at no. 3

Marin Marais - Pieces de Viole Livre 1, Livre 2, Livre 3, Livre 4 (maybe 5 too)
By Jordi Savall [violin basse], Christophe Coin [second violin] Anne Gallet [harpsichord], Ton Koopman [harpsichord], Hopkinson Smith [theorbe], on AlliaVox









I don't know if you got to hear this music just for the beauty of the composition (in the sense that you might buy it in any other rendition that might exist.) The compositions are nice, yet not always too original. The magic of these beautiful cds is for a significant part also in the excellent recording and really good instruments, technique (Savall and Alliavox are fantastic in this regard.)


----------



## Oskaar

KenOC said:


> Punishment detail will be at 0400 hours. Be there.


My punishment should be ..... ? I don't like Beethoven's symphonies at all, and have increasingly problems with the rest except his piano work. Death penalty for sure.....


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 6 "Tragische", performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Bavaria Radio Orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Clara Schumann - 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16*
Tobias Koch (Forte-piano) - [Klavierwerke aus Dresden 1845-1849; Genuin, 2010]

Intriguing little miniatures by Clara Schumann.










*Schubert
Piano Sonata No 1 in E major D157
Piano Sonata No 9 in F sharp minor D. 571/570/604* 
*Piano Sonata in C sharp minor D655* (fragment)
*Piano Sonata in E minor D769a* (fragment)
*Piano Sonata No 15 in C major D840 'Reliquie'* (with the incomplete menuetto: allegretto and rondo: allegro)
Gottlieb Wallisch (Piano) [Naxos, 2005]

Wallisch is a fine player of these obscure and / or fragmentary Schubert works, and he's well recorded too.


----------



## Oskaar

*Hubay - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*

Composer: Jenö Hubay 
Performer: Chloë Hanslip 
Conductor: Andrew Mogrelia 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor Op. 21 'Dramatique'

Scène de la csárda No. 3 'Maros vize', Op. 18

Scène de la csárda No. 4 'Hejre Kati', Op. 32

Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major Op. 90








Jenö Hubay​
First time kistening to Hubay I think,and I am really impressed bt this music! Wonderfully melodic, and rich paintings of colours and moods. 
I am not sure what to say about Hanslip.. I think she is a bit week and anonyme , but she also has a tenderness, almost fragility that suits the music in some parts. I see the reviewers are much more positive than me to her, and they are the experts! Fine orchestra.

*With fine recorded sound and committed performances this is an admirable entrant, and its virtues are apparent in every movement. *
*Jonathan Woolf musicweb-international*

*"…Hanslip's radiant artistry and phrasal sensitivity is highly seductive. …witness her first entry in the Second Concerto which is shaped with exquisite finesse. Devoted support from Andrew Mogrelia and the Bournemouth SO and well-balanced engineering rounds out a splendid release."*
*bbc*

*"Chloë Hanslip's generous sweetness of tone is well displayed here, with good support from the orchestra. She is also more than a match for all the virtuoso fireworks that Hubay throws at his soloist in the vigorous fiddling of the finales and in two of the once very popular Scènes de la Csárda."*
*grammophone*

*Mogrelia and the orchestra match Hanslip's sympathetic understanding of Hubay's sense of days gone by, and perhaps places far away. (Hagai Shaham played these concertos with Martyn Brabbins and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra on Hyperion 67498, 30:1; but Naxos's engineers lit the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra more brightly, and Hanslip plays for the most part with a more poignant Romantic sensibility.) Warmly recommended to those who wish to explore these concertos or to those unfamilar with Hubay's works for violin and orchestra.*
*FANFARE: Robert Maxham*

*What Hanslip brings to this project is youth and starry-eyed enthusiasm; her violin blazes with energy throughout this supreme test of her ability; the "Dramatique" concerto (No. 1) is just that. The shorter pieces are pulled off with gusto and aplomb. With Andrew Mogrelia and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Hanslip has…sympathetic accompaniment*
*Uncle Dave Lewis
Music Is The Key, November 2009*

*Chloe Hanslip clearly has the technical measure of these works and seems completely at home in the sometimes demanding writing.
**Carl Rosman
International Record Review, November 2009*

*The music of both concertos is always engaging. So is Hanslip's playing, which is as well, since Hubay doesn't let her stop much-a challenge she meets with ceaseless energy, supported by lively orchestral accompaniment.*
*Malcolm Hayes
Classic FM, November 2009*

*The young violinist Chloë Hanslip is, as I've mentioned before in other reviews, a delight to listen to. Her playing always has a singing tone and a beautiful sound, and she blends technique and art seamlessly. The orchestral support given here by conductor Andrew Mogrelia is first class and adds rich colors to the music at hand. One of the highlights of the Naxos new releases for the fall of 2009*
*Jean-Yves Duperron
Classical Music Sentinel, October 2009*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Modest Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition (Carlo Maria Giulini; Chicago Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## Onder

^ Okay. Me with Bernstein and New York.


----------



## Andolink

*George Christoph Wagenseil*: _Symphony in G minor WV 418_ & _Symphony in B-flat major WV 438_
L'Orfeo Barockorchester/Michi Gaigg









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60_
Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel









*Luigi Boccherini*: _String Quartets Op. 58 nos. 1-6_
The Revolutionary Drawing Room









*Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartets Op. 33 nos. 1-6_
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Punishment detail will be at 0400 hours. Be there.


Oops. I slept through it. Sorry. Maybe I should be forced to listen again.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> View attachment 51098
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
> 
> Pierre Boulez
> Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> One of Boulez's more successful Mahler performances.


I forgot to mention that Boulez places the scherzo before the andante moderato.
For me, this is the logical choice and sounds best.


----------



## ptr

Two *Thea Musgrave* discs from NMC

_Turbulent Landscapes_ (2009)







.








_An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge_ (2011)







.








Various ensembles and artists (see back cover image), mostly live recordings made in collaboration with BBC.

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

*Dominique Tassot 
French Saxophone: 20th Century Music for Saxophone and Orchestra*

Performer: Dominique Tassot 
Conductor: Manfred Neuman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra









Absil:	
Fantasie-caprice for Saxophone and Strings, Op. 152

Caplet:	
Légende

Constant, M:	
Musique de concert

Debussy:	
Rhapsody for alto saxophone & piano (or orchestra), L. 98

Tomasi, H F:	
Concerto for Saxophone














Henri Tomasi-------André Caplet














Marius Constant-------Claude Debussy​
Great orchestral music with a rather unusual consert instrument, but very refreshing!

*I really liked this collection. It is well played in every department. The selection reflects an audacity and valour rare in today's industry. *
*Rob Barnett musicweb-international*


----------



## mirepoix

Strauss - Four Last Songs.
Sylvia Sass. Hungarian State Orchestra under Ervin Lukacs.









Time passes and increasingly I listen to this performance. To my relatively untutored ear there are moments she almost _wields_ her voice, and in the process makes songs about impending death seem to soar with fullness and vitality.


----------



## Weston

*J. S. Bach: Cantata No. 147, "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben," BWV 147*
Joshua Rifkin / Bach Ensemble









I thought I'd try a different Bach Cantata this morning other than the number 80 I am usually stuck on. This one of course contains the famous "Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring" chorus so it's pleasantly familiar. I think there was some controversy about Rifkin's approach to performing the cantatas with less forces than was the norm at the time. I'm in the "more is more" camp, so I think this recording may have put me off of Bach cantatas compared to the massive no. 80 for some time. But it's a fine recording with pleasant vocalists using a more baroque singing style without all the operatic warbling to come.

The beauty of Bach is it works whether played by massive forces or on a quiet ukelele. However I do think if I want to dig more deeply into the cantatas, I'll search for the larger ensembles.


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.9 in B Minor, Z 802

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## Oskaar

*Vadim Gluzman 
Bruch: Violin Concerto; Romance*

Performer: Vadim Gluzman, Ilze Klava, Sandis Steinbergs, Maxim Rysanov, ... 
Conductor: Andrew Litton 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra









Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
for violin
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

String Quintet (1918)
with Sandis Šteinbergs (violin), Maxim Rysanov (viola); Ilze Klava (viola) & Reinis Birznieks (cello)








Max Bruch​
I had almost tired a bit on Bruch's violin concerto, at least I taught. But listening to this performance was an extraordinary fine listening experience! Gluzman has an expression, and a sensuality his playing, that struck my heart directly. All tones seem right, and so does the co-play with the orchestra. Fantastic!
The romance is equally good,never heard that one before I think, a very nice discover.
The string quartet, is a very beautiful and creative work, marvelously played.

*"Gluzman embraces [the Concerto's] emotion and character with such passion it's as though this is a new discovery for him, with freshness, vitality and in the final, great pace and wonderful rhythms. But the heart of the work is the Adagio, and here Gluzman delivers the melody with breathtaking intensity"*
*classic fm*

*"Gluzman is a wonderful player and the combination of peerless technique and an eloquent and flexible approach to the score makes for a refreshing and absorbing account of this much performed work. With Gluzman it becomes a most rewarding rediscovery...Litton and the Bergen Philharmonic are truly attentive partners; their committed support does much to make this one of the most engaging recent performances of this concerto"*
*record review*

*"[Gluzman] presents a refreshingly straightforward performance that allows the music to speak for itself. The playing is indeed superb in every way, wonderfully lyrical in the soaring melodies of the slow movement, impassioned and dramatic in the opening Prelude and exuberant in the Finale. Andrew Litton and the Bergen Philharmonic are sterling accompanists, responding with subtlety to Gluzman's nuanced phrasing."*
*bbc music magazine*

*"This performance of the Quintet is robust and confident. High-powered playing and a resonant recording combine to create an almost orchestral sound. Vadim Gluzman plays the finale's virtuoso passages magnificently"*
*gramophone*

*Gluzman's integrity and lack of flashiness for its own sake may be a reason that, though he's acknowledged as one of today's top violinists, he isn't even better known. They're also a reason why he should be. For those who can't make the Annapolis performances, this CD offers a taste of what you're missing.*
*washingtonpost*

*As for the concerto itself, Gluzman and Litton provide a performance which, to my ears, can stand comparison with any of recent years. The first movement contains playing of proper vigour, making the music sound energetic and exciting. For once this - almost - prevents it from being a "mere" prelude to the slow movement which here unfolds in one endless, breathless line of legato beauty. The finale then bustles with energy without feeling rushed. Gluzman's unashamedly Romantic playing makes this a version to cherish, and BIS's recorded sound is first rate, close and immediate without losing its bloom. This disc is a great Bruch package, combining the most familiar with something new.*
*musicweb-international*

*What a pleasure it is to sit and listen to an old warhorse of a concerto reawaken the emotions as it did at one's first hearing. Of course, every great and not-so-great violinist has recorded Bruch's early masterpiece, with varying degrees of self-absorption and personalization of Bruch's trenchant score. Gluzman is here remarkably self-effacing, giving a reading which is all about Bruch's youthful fire and passion, totally convincing one that this is a great masterpiece of late Romanticism. In this clean and powerful reading, the soloist is enthusiastically joined by the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Andrew Litton, who have now gained an obvious rapport. Their sympathetic orchestral support revealed a number of details in the scoring which I had hardly noticed before.*
*user, sa-cd.net*

*It's unusual for a single recording to change my mind, but Gluzman's performance revitalises music that can sound conservative, even tired, in less talented hands. Backed by the Bergen orchestra, Bruch has a new champion.*
*classicfm*

*Instead of the predictable coupling of the Mendelssohn Concerto, Gluzman provides a welcome alternative with two comparatively rare items. The Op. 85 Romance, originally composed for viola and orchestra, sounds particularly convincing in this violin transcription, with Gluzman once again delivering a warm performance. Even more interesting is the late String Quintet in A minor composed in the final year of the First World War. By this stage, Bruch was completely isolated from the musical mainstream, yet his anachronistic approach hardly matters when his invention is so fresh and engaging.* 
*Erik Levi - gramophone*

*Happily, the couplings make this a release of well above average interest on an entirely different level. Both works are rarities, but also consist of some really fine music. The Romance in F major is simply a lovely single movement for violin and orchestra, but the late quintet (1918) is a masterpiece. You'd never know it for a late work at all: it's a vibrant, passionate, but compact essay in Bruch's conservative romantic style, and certainly none the worse for that. Gluzman, who is as fine a chamber player as he is a soloist, has gathered together an equally dynamic group of companions and they play the music with a brilliance and spontaneity that makes its current neglect totally incomprehensible. It only remains to be said that BIS's SACD sonics are state-of-the-art. A mandatory acquisition.*
*- David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com*


----------



## Vasks

_musing Moravec's music_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner* - Orchestral excerpts from the operas, performed by Klaus Tennstedt and Berliner Philarmoniker.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 4* (1881 version)
Günter Wand, Münchner Philharmoniker [Profil, 2006]

On Spotify. This is rather good, compared to Tintner and the RSNO, the version I have on CD. The textures seem clearer and the climaxes more impressive.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 8
Leopold Stokowski
New York Philharmonic
Eight soloists including George London; three choirs
Live performance, Carnegie Hall, April 9, 1950

I have never associated Leopold Stokowski with the music of Mahler, but here he is conducting a fantastic performance of the Eighth Symphony! 
The 1950 sound is stunning for its time, but I cannot begin to imagine the overwhelming effect it must have been to be sitting in Carnegie Hall on that day!

As an aside, it would be a serious mistake to shove the Mahler Eighth to "the back of the bus" so to speak, since it contains some of the most inspired and glorious music ever written by anybody.


----------



## Cosmos

I decided today's going to be a Verdi day, only I just realized I have so little of him in my collection! I only have two operas, highlights from a third opera, and the requiem.

Oh well: so be it. Right now, highlights from Aïda


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Gould in sets of variations; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in various songs; Harnoncourt & co in the 2nd Symphony


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in G Major, Ben 130

Patrick Gallois conducting the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla


----------



## Jos

Another Sibelius symphony, the 2nd in D.
Sinfonia of London, Tauno Hannikainen. 1959 recording, re-issued by EMI









Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Weston

I'm puttering at art today and have a lot of time to listen, though to be honest I get more focused on the music than on the art. I should find something kind of bland I guess, instead of these . . .

*Telemann: Suite for Strings and continuo in Eb, "La Lyra"*
Hanspeter Gmur / Camerata Romana (from and old PointClassics CD I bought from Circuit City back in the 80s or 90s!)








Some parts of this sound like Telemann is trying to channel medieval composers from 100s of years before -- almost modal. I wonder if that was the intent.

*Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 2*
Bartholdy Piano Quartet








This is an amazing accomplishment for a 14 year old. I'm enjoying the lovely rapid modulations in the 1st movement development. I always love rapid modulation for some reason. For once I don't mind Mendelssohn's tendency toward the frenetic in the final movement.

*C.P.E. Bach: C.P.E. Bach: Trio in F major for bass recorder, viola and basso continuo*
Drottningholms Barockensemble








What a wonderful piece! I've always loved the sound of recorders in baroque (and sorry I still place C.P.E. in the baroque because it just sounds that way, loaded with counterpoint and ornaments) but recorders can sound shrill or even a little out of tune. But this bass recorder is very non-intrusive blending with the viola in a gentle discussion. The harpsichord in this recording sounds like an alien instrument, very percussive. I wonder if it was in some kind of damper or muted register. Anyway, C.P.E. rules! I need to collect a lot more of his music.


----------



## Kopachris

Suske Quartett's Grosse Fuge, and I'll probably listen to a few of Beethoven's other late quartets, too.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 3rd symphonies, Michael Schonwandt conducting the Danish Radio Symphony Orch.

as I mentioned in an earlier post I actually find myself listening to these two works (and the 1st) with far greater frequency than the latter symphonies-another observation, somehow in my mind there seems to be an element in Nielsens music that can later be found in certain pieces by Prokofiev, and I have even began to imagine that certain aspects of Nielsen are reminiscent of Schubert.......well, there you go!


----------



## Oskaar

*CPE Bach Project*

Composer: Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach 
Performer: Ophelie Gaillard 
Conductor: Ophelie Gaillard 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Pulcinella









Hamburg Symphony in B minor, Wq. 182/5 (H661)

Trio Sonata in C Minor 'Sanguineus & Melancholicus', Wq. 161/2 (H578)

Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Ophélie Gaillard (cello)

Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170 (H432)
Ophélie Gaillard (cello)








Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach​
A bit uneven, but mainly quite good record. The music is great, but I find the performances half way.

*"the group's well-nigh impeccable ensemble and palpable enthusiasm make it an ideal vehicle for CPE Bach at his most stormy and passionate. In the concertos, the energy is lightly handled, Gaillard dancing off-the-string with impressive bow-control." *
*BBC Music Magazine, June 2014 **


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A TC friend recommended this cd of striking eloquence and beauty. Sandrine Piau just has the lightest, silvery, most delightful coloratura--- and expresses herself with the utmost femininity and vulnerability.

I've had this cd for a day now and I've already played it twice in a row as well as listened to it in its entirety another two times.

I can think of no more persuasive an advocate for Berenice in Handel's _Scipione _than Sandrine Piau. The singing is so compelling and intelligently realized; and the quality of the recording is so clear--- that's it completely captivating in every way.

The period instruments and suitably poised conducting of Christophe Rousset really give an exotic feel to this cd; especially for someone like myself who is so accustomed to Romantic period music.

I was swept away.

Highest marks.

-- Okay, PR gloss-button off.

_;D_


----------



## bejart

Peter Joseph von Lindpaintner (1791-1856): Bassoon Concerto in F Major, Op.44

Nicolas Pasquet conducting the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra -- Albrecht Holder, bassoon


----------



## senza sordino

A very French day for me
Fauré Debussy and Saint Saëns Violin Sonatas







Fauré Piano Quintets







Ravel Piano music: Le Tombeau de Couperin, Gaspard de la nuit, Valse nobles et sentimentales, Miroirs etc














Chausson Piano Quartet and Concert from disk two


----------



## Bas

I attended this beautiful concert by Phillipe Jaroussky & Nathalie Stutzmann


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bonus cd 15:Janet Baker: "_Bel inconnu qu'ici l'mour amene," "Je cherche a vous faire le sort le plus doux,_" from _La Rencontre imprevue_

Beautifully realized.










Magdalena Kozena: "_Se mai senti spirarti sul volto_," Mozart, _La Clemenza di Tito_

Truly lovely.


----------



## Kopachris

Ludwig van Beethoven - 12 Variations, Op. 66 (on 'Ein Maedchen oder Weibchen' from Mozart's _Die Zauberfloete_), performed by Timora Rosler (cello) and Klára Würtz (piano). Always a cheery piece.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I cracked into a 6-LP box set of discs I've had a number of years and haven't visited for a while:









400 Jaar Nederlandse Muziek Residentie Orkest 1 (400 Years of Dutch Music / The Hague Philharmonic) -- 6812.901-906

The box contains some fascinating music and performances ranging from the 1500s (Cornelius Conradus's Canzon a 8 col basso continue), through the 1600s (Carel Rosier's Sonate in C), the 1700s (Johan Nicolaas Lentz's Concert 2 voor klavecimbel en strijkers) ... through to the 20th century: including Daniel Ruyneman's Hieroglyphen (1918), Matthijs Vermeulen's Symfonie 3 (1922), Hendrik Andriessen's Variaties en fuga (1935), and Jan van Vlijmen's Sonata per pianoforte e tre gruppi strumentali(1966) ...

Last evening I reacquainted myself with Bernard Zweers's Symfonie 3 "_Aan mijn vaderland_" (1886/90), a romantically overblown work with a few surprises thrown into the general mash of sound. It is the single feature of disc 3 from the set, occupying both sides for a total of 62'47".

I also played the final track on disc (Plaat) 1 -- Carel Anton Fodor's Symfonie 4, opus 19 (from 1801), a work remarkably typical sounding for that era, but unlike either Mozart or Beethoven.

The box offers much to explore, and I will continue through it this week ... to pack it away for perhaps a future visit, should my luck hold out.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge*

Isabella, symphonic poem after Keats (1907)
The Sea (1910-1911)
Coronation March (1911)
Summer (1914) - Tone Poem for Orchestra
Two Poems for Orchestra (1915)
Sir Roger de Coverley (A Christmas Dance) (1922) - for Large Orchestra
Enter Spring, rhapsody (1927)
Oration (Concerto Elegaico), H 180 (1930)
Phantasm - Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra (1931)
Rebus, H 191 (1940)
Allegro moderato for strings, H 192 (1941)

BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales, Richard Hickox; Howard Shelley, Alban Gerhard 
[Bridge - Orchestral Works, Chandos, rec. 2000-4]

This has been a most rewarding collection to explore. I've been listening this afternoon to some of my favourites from it, played with real intent and sparkle, where sparkle has been required, by Richard Hickox et al.



> Review by Blair Sanderson
> 
> Presented on six CDs in a sturdy trimline box set, the 2012 Chandos release of Frank Bridge: Orchestral Works (The Collector's Edition) consists of the albums Richard Hickox recorded between 2000 and 2004. Frank Bridge's rhapsodies, symphonic poems, suites, and songs are lovingly handled in this series, and even though his orchestral music is difficult to categorize by composition types, the groupings by disc are quite practical for listeners who wish to focus on similar works. Bridge's music is also stylistically varied, since he was a transitional figure in British music, working from the late Romantic to the modern period, so his music reflects the influences of his teacher, Charles Villiers Stanford, the impressionism of Claude Debussy and Alexander Scriabin, and even a little of the modernism of Arnold Schoenberg. Yet as daunting as sorting through these influences may seem, newcomers to Bridge's works may be assured that his music is highly accessible and enjoyable, often for the brilliance of his orchestration and the richness of his harmonies and counterpoint. Hickox led the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in these performances and was joined by mezzo-soprano Sarah Connolly, tenor Philip Langridge, baritone Roderick Williams, cellist Alban Gerhardt, pianist Howard Shelley, and the BBC National Chorus of Wales, further showing the variety of his Bridge's output. Chandos' provided exceptional reproduction, so the sound is rich, deep, and vibrant in a delightfully resonant space.


----------



## Jos

SONNET CLV said:


> I cracked into a 6-LP box set of discs I've had a number of years and haven't visited for a while:
> 
> View attachment 51192
> 
> 
> 400 Jaar Nederlandse Muziek Residentie Orkest 1 (400 Years of Dutch Music / The Hague Philharmonic) -- 6812.901-906
> 
> The box contains some fascinating music and performances ranging from the 1500s (Cornelius Conradus's Canzon a 8 col basso continue), through the 1600s (Carel Rosier's Sonate in C), the 1700s (Johan Nicolaas Lentz's Concert 2 voor klavecimbel en strijkers) ... through to the 20th century: including Daniel Ruyneman's Hieroglyphen (1918), Matthijs Vermeulen's Symfonie 3 (1922), Hendrik Andriessen's Variaties en fuga (1935), and Jan van Vlijmen's Sonata per pianoforte e tre gruppi strumentali(1966) ...
> 
> Last evening I reacquainted myself with Bernard Zweers's Symfonie 3 "_Aan mijn vaderland_" (1886/90), a romantically overblown work with a few surprises thrown into the general mash of sound. It is the single feature of disc 3 from the set, occupying both sides for a total of 62'47".
> 
> I also played the final track on disc (Plaat) 1 -- Carel Anton Fodor's Symfonie 4, opus 19 (from 1801), a work remarkably typical sounding for that era, but unlike either Mozart or Beethoven.
> 
> The box offers much to explore, and I will continue through it this week ... to pack it away for perhaps a future visit, should my luck hold out.


I have that very same boxset, also not played for a long time. I remember that the music is interesting, good even, but for some reason it doesn't "stick".
Will give it another go too.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## millionrainbows

Unusual for me, but I need something different and tonal...I'd like to have all of this series.












 Click to open expanded view


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Creation - Parts II and III (Andreas Spering; Im; Kobow; Müller-Brachmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).









Continuing unto Parts and II and III - been very impressed with John Nelson conducting The Creation as well, he's very devoted to this great work and has released a DVD. Here a few rehearsal samples on Youtube:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Cherubini *birthday (1760). Larger acoustic than the quartets need, but good tone and well played.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Flute Trio No.30 in F Major

Gamerith Consort: Maria Rose, piano -- Linde Brunmayr, flute -- Alojsij Mordej, cello


----------



## DaveS

Sibelius: Finlandia, Kuolema and Scenes Historiques 1 & 2. Jussi Jalas, Hungarian State SO. London LP.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Wagner Without Words - George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra*
- Supplementing it with the "Tannhauser" overture, Herbert Von Karajan/Berliner


----------



## millionrainbows

Cherubini String Quartets, as good as comparable Beethoven.





















The Garden of Adonis, Hovhaness, a delightful piece for harp and flute. Exotic, relaxing.


----------



## Jos

Grieg, two elegiac melodies opus 34
1. Heart's wounds
2. The last spring

Danish State radio symphony orchestra, Erik Tuxen

Mint Decca 10".


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich Sym #6 Bernstein NY Phil


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): String Quartet in A Major, Op.15, No.6

Quatour ad Fontes: Alice Pierot and Enrico Parizzi, violins -- Monica Ehrsam, viola -- Reto Cuonz, cello


----------



## bejart

Jan Krumpholtz (1747-1790): Harp Concerto No.4 in D Major, Op.6, No.2

Jiri Belohlavek conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Jana Bouskova, harp


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

OK. From this current listening... the 2nd and 3rd Symphonies... I may just be sold on Sibelius.


----------



## KenOC

Charles-Valentin Alkan, Esquisses Op. 63. Played by Laurent Martin. A large collection of miniatures, 49 of them, varied and delightful.


----------



## contra7

Some easy music for sunday evening.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schnittke - Symphony No. 8, played by the Norrköping Symphony Orchestra conducted by Lu Jia

For when you need Feel Bad music.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1835): Piano Trio in F Major, Op.32

Czech Baroque Trio: Martin Kubicek, piano -- Antonin Rous, violin -- Jan Skrdlik, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 121 "To Christ we should sing praises"

For the 2nd day of Christmas - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, K.581
Tchaikovsky: String Quartets


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 8
Pierre Boulez, Staatskapelle Berlin
Eight soloists including Michelle DeYoung and Johan Botha
Three Choirs

An excellent performance by all concerned. Lacks that extra bit of passion of the Stokowski performance, but I didn't really care for this is a beautifully proportioned, moving performance in its own right, magnificently played, sung and recorded. One of Boulez' finest achievements, no doubt about it.


----------



## Jeff W

At the gym:









Sharon Kam playing Carl Maria von Weber's two Clarinet Concertos. Kurt Masur led the Gewaundhausochester Leipzig.

On now while I work on a computer is this week's Symphonycast:

SCHREKER: Scherzo for Strings

BEETHOVEN: Romance for Violin and Orchestra, No. 2, Op. 50

VIEUXTEMPS: Violin Concerto No. 5 "Gretry"

MOZART: Symphony No. 40, K. 550

Viviane Hagner was the violin soloist while the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra played.


----------



## KenOC

Kronos Quartet, A Thousand Thoughts. A collection of short pieces from many composers in many cultures. Utterly captivating.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.34 in E Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Tristan

*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 8 in C minor









For some reason, I thought I had already listened to this symphony, but it doesn't sound familiar. In this case, I am truly in the process of "currently listening" to it (I often post in this thread after I've finished a work), but I just wanted to post now because I love the second movement so much...that may be one of my favorite symphonic movements now 

That's not all, of course--I can see why this is such a highly regarded Bruckner symphony and am looking forward to the second half


----------



## Guest

Based on a different thread in this forum, I downloaded this recording today--good stuff! I hear some affinity with Elliott Carter and Pierre Boulez--maybe slightly less abrasive/complex. Excellent recording--the pianist sounds as if he's in my living room!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> At the gym:
> 
> View attachment 51203
> 
> 
> Sharon Kam playing Carl Maria von Weber's two Clarinet Concertos. Kurt Masur led the Gewaundhausochester Leipzig.
> 
> On now while I work on a computer is this week's Symphonycast:
> 
> SCHREKER: Scherzo for Strings
> 
> BEETHOVEN: Romance for Violin and Orchestra, No. 2, Op. 50
> 
> VIEUXTEMPS: Violin Concerto No. 5 "Gretry"
> 
> MOZART: Symphony No. 40, K. 550
> 
> Viviane Hagner was the violin soloist while the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra played.


---
You listen to this. . . 'at the gym?'

And not Prodigy, Pantera, or Priest?

How fierce are your workouts? _;D_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Earlier:
*Beethoven String Quartet 15 - Takacs Quartet*

This one might end up supplanting No. 14 as my favorite. I love the organically intricate and subtle slow movement (Heiliger Dankgesang eines Genesenen an die Gottheit) and the Finale (Allegro appassionato).










Right Now:
*Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - John Eliot Gardiner/ORR and the Monteverdi Choir*


----------



## brotagonist

I am finally getting around to listening to my CD recording of Bruckner's Symphony 4 (after having listened to two interpretations last night on YT).









Haitink/Concertgebouw

I can't compare it from memory with Celibidache, my favourite of the two from last night, but this is gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis, Gardiner and friends. 2014. The best there is.


----------



## Pugg

​Time for 20 and 21 now


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 100 in G "Military", No. 102 in B-flat, No. 104 in D "London"
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## SimonNZ

Philip Glass' The Passion Of Ramakrishna - Pacific Symphony and Chorale


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 101 in D Major, 'The Clock'; Symphony No. 99 in E-Flat Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).









Bedřich Smetana - Má Vlast - Tábor, Blaník (Vladimír Válek; Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Roger Norrington with Melvyn Tan in the 3rd Piano Concerto; Davis with Grumiaux in the 2 romances for violin & orchestra; the Orpheus Chamber Ensemble in The Creatures of Prometheus


----------



## Bas

Franz Schubert - Winterreise
Peter Anders [tenor], Michael Raucheisen [piano], on Acanta (recorded march 1945)


----------



## Badinerie

Giving this one a first listen Enjoying it so far!


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some "fun" Ian Bostridge sings Noel Coward.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Chung's version of Berlioz's _Symphonie Fantastique_ was well received when it was first issued in 1995, but seems to have been forgotten now. It's a capriciously volatile version, often bringing out the modernity of this great score in a version that is truly 'fantastique' (in the sense of full of fantasy).

The unusual coupling of Dutilleux's _Metaboles_ makes for a very satisfactory disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Steve Reich's Daniel Variations - Grant Gershon, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving on to Mahler and Klemperer's seminal recording of the 2nd. If you don't know this performance, you might be surprised to find how fast Klemperer takes the first movement, much faster than Rattle in his Gramophone Award winning version with the CBSO. Klemperer makes eminent sense of this fast tempo though, expertly drawing together the movement's disparately powerful and lyrical elements. Throughout, Klemperer exercises a granite-like control over his orchestra, with a sure sense of its structure; there is no room for the kind of _gemutlich_ sentimentality you sometimes experience with Bernstein. Inner movements are beautifully paced, and the finale cataclysmically ecstatic in its resolution.

This is the recording by which I got to know the work, and of course one often retains a sentimental attachment to the recordings one knew in one's youth. It was one of the first LP sets (2 LPs back then of course) that I owned, but when I came to buying a recording on CD, I went for the Rattle, which hasn't so well stood the test of time, so eventually I re-purchased the Klemperer, which I still find more satisfying.


----------



## maestro267

*Arnold*: Symphony No. 2
NSO Ireland/Penny


----------



## jim prideaux

disconcerted by recent posts that indirectly criticised the quality of recording with the Fischer Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch of the symphonies-must be my ears but just checked out the Sinfonia Concertante and I cannot really hear any problems-but will have to check out recommendations to see if any are available fro amazon second hand-always ready to take advice, thats me!


----------



## Jeff W

Some Beethoven for the morning!









Jeno Jando playing Piano Sonatas No. 19, 20 and 21.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Returning to Berlioz and Davis's superb 1970 recording of the Requiem. I suppose one could criticise the chorus for sounding a bit undernourished, but in all other respects, orchestral playing and interpretation, this takes some beating. Many other versions concentrate on the _grand_ aspects of this _Grande Messe des Morts_, but Davis takes us deeper, searching out the true meaning of the texts, as ever the consummate Berliozian.


----------



## Oskaar

Marschallin Blair said:


> Truly lovely.


---------- She is...


----------



## Pugg

​Monteverdi : Vespers to the virgin Mary


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​Monteverdi : Vespers to the virgin Mary


But have you heard Gardiner's live version from St Mark's in Venice, which uses original instruments? Sonically and musically superb, it knocks socks off this earlier version.


----------



## Couac Addict

Cool music. Cool recording. Sizzling hot fashion.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Veracini (1690-1768): Overture No.3 in B Flat

Reinhard Goebel conducing the Musica Antiqua Koln


----------



## Oskaar

*French Fantasy / Bachmann, Neiman*

Composer: Claude Debussy, César Franck, Camille Saint-Saëns 
Performer: Maria Bachmann, Adam Neiman









Beau soir by Claude Debussy

Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major, M 8 by César Franck

Sonata for Violin and Piano in G minor by Claude Debussy

Sonata for Violin and Piano no 1 in D minor, Op. 75 by Camille Saint-Saëns




















Claude Debussy----------César Franck-----------Camille Saint-Saëns​
I have a weekness for french classical music in general, and these thre are among my favourites. The selection here are great, it is elegant, melodic, lyric and emotional works.
And the performances is intense and passionate, and very personal. Great co-play. Great album!

*Vivacious, virtuosic, and sincere, these performances give us a kind of grand epoch sensibility in our own salon, vividly translated into the recorded medium by Adam Abeshouse.*
*-Gary Lemco AUDIOPHILE*

*There is a certain coolness about this music; it is relaxing but in an arresting manner, not exactly seductive, yet Bachmann manages to entice the listener via subtle inflections while maintaining the proper emotive balance. She makes of the last movement an exciting moto perpetuo that absolutely soars, so magically intense it is even in the soft passages. Quite simply, this is an outstanding disc, and one that will captivate you.*
*FANFARE: Lynn René Bayley*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Polish, grace, and a hint of French-inflected gentility-- I just love the high-end timbral purities of Regine Crespin's voice from her fifties and sixties recorings.

I found the Verdi surprisingly to my liking on this cd-- especially the _Macbeth_ and the _Aida_. It's not dramatic in the least; but it is gorgeous to listen to when I'm reading or doing research.

Callas and Leontyne Price are my clear first choices in this repertoire-- but if I listen to them while working, I feel I get too wrapped up in the music and distracted from what I'm doing. Not-so with Crespin's cool detachment. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51227
> 
> 
> Polish, grace, and a hint of French-inflected gentility-- I just love the high-end timbral purities of Regine Crespin's voice from her fifties and sixties recorings.
> 
> I found the Verdi surprisingly to my liking on this cd-- especially the _Macbeth_ and the _Aida_. It's not dramatic in the least; but it is gorgeous to listen to when I'm reading or doing research.
> 
> Callas and Leontyne Price are my clear first choices in this repertoire-- but if I listen to them while working, I feel I get too wrapped up in the music and distracted from what I'm doing. Not-so with Crespin's cool detachment. Ha. Ha. Ha.


But surely cool detachment is exactly what you don't want in this music. I have this CD too. Can't bear the Verdi arias.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> But surely cool detachment is exactly what you don't want in this music. I have this CD too. Can't bear the Verdi arias.


Yes, I assumed you wouldn't.


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 51219
> 
> 
> Returning to Berlioz and Davis's superb 1970 recording of the Requiem. I suppose one could criticise the chorus for sounding a bit undernourished, but in all other respects, orchestral playing and interpretation, this takes some beating. Many other versions concentrate on the _grand_ aspects of this _Grande Messe des Morts_, but Davis takes us deeper, searching out the true meaning of the texts, as ever the consummate Berliozian.


I'll second this, but... I think Davis is let down by his tenor soloist (Ronald Dowd, if I recall correctly?). The "Sanctus" is a thing of such ethereal beauty that only a lyric tenor with an exquisite mezza voce can do it justice. I go back to Charles Munch's tenor, the great Leopold Simoneau, unequalled by anyone since (and not to be equalled by any tenor currently singing, I'd venture). The rest of Munch's reading has a lot to recommend it too, even with the amateur New England Conservatory Choir.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Woodduck said:


> I'll second this, but... I think Davis is let down by his tenor soloist (Ronald Dowd, if I recall correctly?). The "Sanctus" is a thing of such ethereal beauty that only a lyric tenor with an exquisite mezza voce can do it justice. I go back to Charles Munch's tenor, the great Leopold Simoneau, unequalled by anyone since (and not to be equalled by any tenor currently singing, I'd venture). The rest of Munch's reading has a lot to recommend it too, even with the amateur New England Conservatory Choir.


Ronald Dowd is a let down I'll grant you (and in fact the whole tenor section in the chorus is a bit under nourished) but there is so much else that is so completely right about Davis's version, I am prepared to put up with it.


----------



## ptr

*Bela Bartok & Zoltan Kodaly* - Piano Works (Vox)







.








György Sándor, piano

/ptr


----------



## maestro267

*Puccini*: Turandot
Inge Borkh (Turandot), Renata Tebaldi (Liu), Mario del Monaco (Calaf)
Orchestra/Chorus of the Academy of St. Cecilia/Alberto Erede


----------



## Woodduck

Couac Addict said:


> Cool music. Cool recording. Sizzling hot fashion.


My God, did we really look like that?


----------



## Vasks

_Lenny's 2nd recording of Charlie's 2nd_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> My God, did we really look like that?


What do you mean, 'we?'

_;D_


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> What do you mean, 'we?'
> 
> _;D_


You know - the collective, from which the word "I" has been banished.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Woodduck said:


> My God, did we really look like that?


He looks exactly as I remember him from the Morecombe and Wise show, though I appreciate that members from over the pond probably have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Orfeo

*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka*
Opera in four acts & epilogue "The Life for the Tsar" (Ivan Susanin).
-Boris Martinovich, Alexandrina Pendachanska, Chris Merritt, Stefania Toczyka, Georgiev, Popov, Videv.
-The Sofia Festival Orchestra & the Sofia National Opera Chorus/Emil Tchakarov.

*Vladimir Rebikov*
Piano music
(Pastoral Scenes, Autumn Leaves, Silhouettes, Among Them, Feast, White Songs, Three Idylls, etc.).
-Anatoly Sheludyakov, piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> You know - the collective, from which the word "I" has been banished.


"There's no 'I' in team"-- is right.

Think, "_Extravaganza eleganza_-- basically anything _I_ wear.

_;D_


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 8th performed by Belohlavek and the Czech Phil-recently the Harnoncourt performance of this work displaced Kubelik in my affections (a brief dalliance with Janssons only confirmed the impressive qualities of the Harnoncourt Teldec recording).......however on initial listening this new recording by the Czech maestro may prove to be 'the one'-real energy (to the point of urgency!).........


----------



## Pugg

​
On this sunny day , its time for Beverly Sills.
I love this CD.


----------



## JACE

I'm playing my part in the TC Sibelius-a-thon:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 and 6 / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia O*

Ashkenazy & the Philharmonia perform these works beautifully.

And if you're looking for a sonic blockbuster, this is just the ticket. Truly astonishing audio quality.


----------



## brotagonist

I am listening to a few recommended 20th Century piano pieces:

Poulenc : 8 Nocturnes (



, 



)
Gabriel Tacchino, piano

This one is quite a lot longer, but I am going to give it a go:

Medtner : Night Wind Sonata (



)
Caspar Vos, piano


----------



## Andolink

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Symphonies_-- _No. 1 in C major, Op. 21_ & _No. 2 in D major, Op. 36_
Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel









*Luigi Cherubini*: _String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat major_
Hausmusik London









*Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartets Op. 54 'Tost I'_-- _No. in G major_ & _No. 2 in C major_ 
Salomon Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wagner: Der Fliegende Hollander*
Otto Klemperer & the New Philharmonia

With Theo Adam (der Holländer), Anja Silja (Senta), Martti Talvela (Daland), James King (Erik), Kenneth Macdonald (Der Steuermann) & Annelies Burmeister (Mary)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Andolink said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Symphonies_-- _No. 1 in C major, Op.21_ & _No. 2 in D major, Op. 36_
> Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel
> 
> View attachment 51237
> 
> 
> *Luigi Cherubini*: _String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat major_
> Hausmusik London
> 
> View attachment 51238
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartets Op. 54 'Tost I'_-- _No. in G major_ & _No. 2 in C major_
> Salomon Quartet
> 
> View attachment 51239


Ooh, Op. 54 by the Salomon quartet - verdict?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Modest Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition; (Carlo Maria Giulini; Chicago Symphony Orchestra).

Maurice Ravel - Ma Mère l'Oye; Rapsodie Espagnole
(Carlo Maria Giulini; Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra).


----------



## SONNET CLV

400 Jaar Nederlandse Muziek Residentie Orkest 1 (400 Years of Dutch Music / The Hague Philharmonic) -- 6812.901-906



Jos said:


> I have that very same boxset, also not played for a long time. I remember that the music is interesting, good even, but for some reason it doesn't "stick".
> Will give it another go too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


"...but for some reason it doesn't 'stick'." Insightfully phrased.


----------



## Andolink

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ooh, Op. 54 by the Salomon quartet - verdict?


The Salomon Quartet recordings were my introduction (in the 1990's) to the world of Haydn's string quartets. Today, listening again after exposure to the Quatuor Mosaïques and The London Haydn Quartet recordings, the Salomons don't hold up very well. It's partly to do with the recorded sound Hyperion gives them which is dry to the point of harshness and partly the very literal playing of this ensemble i.e., complete absense of rubato and expressive shaping of melodic lines and phrases (which is some of what is so magical about Quatuor Mosaïques). There's also an aggressiveness to their approach to rhythm as opposed to the much more relaxed approach of the Mosaïques' and the LHQ.

But, they're the only HIP recordings of the Tost Quartets I'm aware of, so, since I'm a purist about such matters, they're still what I reach for when I want to hear this music.

Addendum: A little research shows the Quatuor Festetics released Tost Quartet recordings on the Arcana label which are also long OOP. The lone Amazon.com reviewer has very similar complaints about them as mine about the Salomons. Exorbitant asking price too!


----------



## Oskaar

*English Music for Viola and Piano*

*Composer: Edgar Bainton, Theodore Holland, York Bowen, Granville Bantock 
Performer: Sarah-Jane Bradley, Christian Wilson*









Bainton, E:	
Sonata for Viola and Piano
World Première CD Recording

Bantock:	
Sonata in F major for Viola and Piano 'Colleen'

Bowen:	
Piece for Viola
World Première CD Recording

Holland, T:	
Suite in D for Viola and Piano














Edgar Bainton---------Theodore Holland














York Bowen---------Granville Bantock​
This is a fine record, nice works, and nice performances

*No viola jokes, please - this is a seriously good recording. Sarah-Jane Bradley lends her lustrous tone and superb musicianship to works written by English composers all born within a generation of one another...Wilson's alert and sensitive pianism is particularly evident in Bantock's folk-themed Sonata in F. He and Bradley make a terrific partnership*
*the observer*

*Sarah-Jane Bradley's viola has a singing quality beautifully suited to this essentially ruminative, lyrical repertoire and Christian Wilson's role as accompanist is most sensitively judged in allowing the plaintive viola to express its full range of plangent gestures*
*grammophone*

*Several of Sarah-Jane Bradley's earlier discs have been reviewed in Fanfare, and all of them were positively welcomed. I was going to write that she cannot make an unlovely sound, but it must be said that there are brief passages in the last movement of Bantock's sonata in which her playing sounds a little frazzled. Apart from that, there is so much to enjoy in her playing that one gives up trying to describe it, and simply sits back, happily, to enjoy it. Pianist Christian Wilson, in addition to writing the bulk of the expert booklet notes, is a terrific asset in this program. It presents him significant technical challenges, but all are conquered with confidence. Recommended!*
*FANFARE: Raymond Tuttle*

*Bradley performs all these pieces with quiet authority and a beautiful, finely chiselled dark sound*
*Carlos María Solare
The Strad, May 2013*

*I cannot speak highly enough about Bradley and Wilson. These are two highly intelligent masters of their instruments who deeply feel the music at hand and respond with gorgeous playing. The engineers serve them up as equal partners and give the piano full tone from treble to rich bass. The liner notes are superb, giving a brief biography of each composer and then an analysis of each work that is concise and illuminating.*
*Gil French
American Record Guide, November 2012*

*The recordings, which were made in Henry Wood Hall, London, are audiophile and project an ideally proportioned soundstage in a warm acoustic. The duo is positioned just far enough forward to give clear sonic images of both instruments without being in-your-face. Ms. Bradley's viola is beautifully burnished, and Mr. Wilson's piano tone well-rounded with no sign of digital artifacts.*
* © 2012 Classical Lost and Found *

*Two very talented, younger British musicians tackle gorgeous, neglected music by fellow Britons for a gorgeous, neglected instrument, the viola.*
*John Terauds
Musical Toronto, July 2012*

*Much of the music here relies on the warm tonal quality produced by one of today's leading performers, Sarah-Jane Bradley. Immaculate intonation and technique, she is partnered by an outstanding young pianist, Christian Wilson. Compared with many fashionable UK recording venues, the superb sound from London's Henry Wood Hall is in a different world.*
* © 2012 David's Review Corner*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Andolink said:


> The Salomon Quartet recordings were my introduction (in the 1990's) to the world of Haydn's string quartets. Today, listening again after exposure to the Quatuor Mosaïques and The London Haydn Quartet recordings, the Salomons don't hold up very well. It's partly to do with the recorded sound Hyperion gives them which is dry to the point of harshness and partly the very literal playing of this ensemble i.e., complete absense of rubato and expressive shaping of melodic lines and phrases (which is some of what is so magical about Quatuor Mosaïques). There's also an aggressiveness to their approach to rhythm as opposed to the much more relaxed approach of the Mosaïques' and the LHQ.
> 
> But, they're the only HIP recordings of the Tost Quartets I'm aware of, so, since I'm a purist about such matters, they're still what I reach for when I want to hear this music.


The Buchberger Quartet have a 2 CD set with Op. 54 & 55 which I find they do very well. I think these recordings are also on Youtube .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Not the best _sound_-- but not execrable _either_--- Richter brings a wild, elevating, and compelling eloquence to Scriabin. Exemplary in every way. The "Black Mass" piano sonata is off the charts.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 8
Sir Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Eight soloists including Heather Harper and John Shirley-Quirk
Three choirs

A sonic spectacular in its day. Has been supplanted by performances a bit more sympathetic to the gentler portions of the score, such as the terrific one by Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Itullian

Monumental 5th.
Man, I love Klemperer.










And maybe the best Fantastique. Scary


----------



## Vesteralen

This one was driving me crazy this morning. I'm pretty sure I've never heard Shostakovich's Second Piano Trio before, but I've definitely heard this music. Did he rework this into or from something else?


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Cello sonatas 
By Pierre Fournier [cello], Wilhelm Backhaus [cello], on Decca


----------



## Blancrocher

Faust and Melnikov in the "Kreutzer" violin sonata; Lewis in piano sonatas 19-22; Harnoncourt in the 3rd Symphony


----------



## Orpheus

Haydn's Seven Last words (arrangement for string quartet) played by the inimitable Borodins. A dramatic and passionate performance which seems to very well suit this particular piece (not sure how they would fare with the rest of Haydn's quartet oeuvre though).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Strauss* - orchestral songs, performed by Orchestre Philarmonique de Nice under Friedrich Haider.


----------



## jim prideaux

time to reconsider a composer I first listened to last year but was admittedly disappointed by...Stenhammar 2nd symphony performed by Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O........initial reaction...may have been a little too quick in my response!


----------



## omega

Catching up Saturday's Symphony

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony n°4 "Die Romantische"_
Wiener Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado








I've just noticed that Abbado recorded it with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra: how is it?


----------



## Oskaar

*Penderecki: Clarinet & Flute Concertos*

Composer: Krzysztof Penderecki 
Performer: Dimitri Ashkenazy, David Aguilar 
Conductor: Krzysztof Penderecki 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Sinfonia Varsovia









Viola Concerto
(arr. for clarinet)
Dmitri Ashkenazy (clarinet)

Concerto for Flute or Clarinet & Chamber Orchestra

David Aguilar (flute)

Agnus Dei (1981)
(arr. for orchestra)








Krzysztof Penderecki​
Pretty heavy stuff, but very rewarding when I in the mood to adapt.
Strong, dramatic and emphatic performances


----------



## Mahlerian

omega said:


> I've just noticed that Abbado recorded it with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra: how is it?


I haven't heard that particular recording, but his Lucerne Festival Orchestra recordings are generally excellent from the ones I've heard.

Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D "The Clock", No. 103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Morimur

*Giuseppe Verdi - (1985) Requiem (Wiener Philharmoniker, Karajan)*


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing the evening with the appropriately autumnal 1st Piano Concerto by Kabalevsky- Stott, Jarvi and the BBC Phil...


----------



## Itullian

Andolink said:


> The Salomon Quartet recordings were my introduction (in the 1990's) to the world of Haydn's string quartets. Today, listening again after exposure to the Quatuor Mosaïques and The London Haydn Quartet recordings, the Salomons don't hold up very well. It's partly to do with the recorded sound Hyperion gives them which is dry to the point of harshness and partly the very literal playing of this ensemble i.e., complete absense of rubato and expressive shaping of melodic lines and phrases (which is some of what is so magical about Quatuor Mosaïques). There's also an aggressiveness to their approach to rhythm as opposed to the much more relaxed approach of the Mosaïques' and the LHQ.
> 
> But, they're the only HIP recordings of the Tost Quartets I'm aware of, so, since I'm a purist about such matters, they're still what I reach for when I want to hear this music.
> 
> Addendum: A little research shows the Quatuor Festetics released Tost Quartet recordings on the Arcana label which are also long OOP. The lone Amazon.com reviewer has very similar complaints about them as mine about the Salomons. Exorbitant asking price too!


There will be this soon.....................


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Schumann´s and Grieg´s piano Concerti, HvK conducts de Berliner Philharmoniker and Kristian Zimermann is on the Piano. Bracing!!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77 (Isaac Stern; Eugene Ormandy; The Philadelphia Orchestra).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shostakovich - Waltz No.2 and Symphonies 7, 12 and 15.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

More Otto Klemperer for me, in the form of *Tchaikovsky's Fifth Symphony.

*Not an obvious Composer/Conductor pairing perhaps but one which is supremely wonderful.

:angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This is Fleming's latest _Capriccio_, the third in fact--- filmed at the Vienna State Opera in 2013.

Her voice seems to be in better form in the outer parts of the score; especially for the closing scene. However, even when she's at her vocal best, I feel its merely the timbral purity that I'm enjoying, and not her idiosyncratic way of expressing her singing.

Regretably, the staging and costumes of the Marco Arturo Marelli production are tackier than I even imagined they'd be; though I do confess having a sentimental-Disneyesque liking for some of the blue-tinted rococo windows and mirrors. Those oversized bows she wears on her dress look like something that should go on top of a Warner Brothers cartoon character's head.

All the same, the _Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper _plays beautifully, with Eschenbach doing some fine balancing of the subtler textures. The sound engineering is clear and gorgeous.

But no, this alone does not a good _Capriccio_ make.









I still find myself going, 'yes,' to the Pride-of-Place, Best-in-Show, fifties Schwarzkopf.

She _IS_ the Duchess-- looks, sound, and manner.

In fact, speaking of 'manner'-- if anyone was "to the manner born" for this role, it was Dame Elisabeth.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> More Otto Klemperer for me, in the form of *Tchaikovsky's Fifth Symphony.
> 
> *Not an obvious Composer/Conductor pairing perhaps but one which is supremely wonderful.
> 
> :angel:


Hey, you got that box too!! Isn't it magnificent!!!
I'm collecting 'em all.


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel


LOVE it..................


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> LOVE it..................


I'm starting to wonder why I haven't heard other works by Humperdinck. Anyways, there's a lot of music to enjoy.










Finally got my hands on another Complete Mozart Edition set. This is a collection of serenades for orchestra recorded by ASMF, directed by Sir Neville Marriner in a 7-CD box set.


----------



## Bas

Joseph Haydn - String quartet Opus 64, no. 6
By Quatuor Mosaïques, on Naïve








Probably my favourite Haydn quartet.

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in Em
By Alina Ibragimova, Orchestra of the age of Enlightenment, Vladimir Jurowski [dir.], on Hyperion


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I'm starting to wonder why I haven't heard other works by Humperdinck. Anyways, there's a lot of music to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on another Complete Mozart Edition set. This is a collection of serenades for orchestra recorded by ASMF, directed by Sir Neville Marriner in a 7-CD box set.


Classic................


----------



## UncleToby

Is the latest post on this thread really from May 19th? Is it dead?


----------



## opus55

UncleToby said:


> Is the latest post on this thread really from May 19th? Is it dead?


You may be confused with the older thread "Currently Listening I" which is now closed. You are now in "Currently Listening Vol II" which is the continuating thread.


----------



## UncleToby

And I guess the answer is that it's still going.

I realize this doesn't go very far, but just had to see if I could smoke out others about an astounding Beethoven Op. 111 that I heard for the first time today.

Maria Yudina.

I've been so intimidated by Claudio Arrau in this for so long, and the video is even more mesmerizing. Just a galactic interpretation.

And then the frumpy little woman who apparently wore tennis shoes to perform at some occasions, and just volcanic, crazy more 7th symphony like yaks jumping around music making! I've been amazed by her playing in other literature, a Schubert Bflat that is just as astounding as this Beethoven, but his performance completely remakes this music for me.

Anyone else know this (I have the Vista Vera recording, probably picked it up in Paris years ago and let it sit)?


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music.









James Ehnes playing the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos with Bramwell Tovey leading the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Liszt*: Piano Works, w. Ciccolini (rec.1961 - '82).


----------



## KenOC

Mahler Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection". Royal Concertgebouw, Chailly conducting.


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev String Quartets 1 & 2 - American String Quartet


----------



## KenOC

UncleToby said:


> And then the frumpy little woman who apparently wore tennis shoes to perform at some occasions, and just volcanic, crazy more 7th symphony like yaks jumping around music making! I've been amazed by her playing in other literature, a Schubert Bflat that is just as astounding as this Beethoven, but his performance completely remakes this music for me.
> 
> Anyone else know this (I have the Vista Vera recording, probably picked it up in Paris years ago and let it sit)?


I have a number of Beethoven sonatas played by Yudina including the Op. 111 (listening to it now). She definitely plays this with a good deal more "personality" than most. Some of her tempos are very unusual, but effective the way she does it. Her Arietta is quite vigorous, maybe too much so for me! But she's one of a kind, for sure.


----------



## JACE

Itullian said:


> And maybe the best Fantastique. Scary


That genuinely surprises me. Never would have thought Klemperer would have any affinity for Berlioz.

Not sayin' that he doesn't. And I've never heard the record. I'm just... surprised.


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D "The Clock", No. 103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
> New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


Mahlerian,

Any general impressions of Lenny's way with Haydn -- since you've been working your way through this set?

It's excellent, I presume...


----------



## Vaneyes

omega said:


> Catching up Saturday's Symphony
> 
> *Anton Bruckner*
> _Symphony n°4 "Die Romantische"_
> Wiener Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado
> View attachment 51258
> 
> 
> *I've just noticed that Abbado recorded it with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra: how is it?*


Enjoy.:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> Mahlerian,
> 
> Any general impressions of Lenny's way with Haydn -- since you've been working your way through this set?
> 
> It's excellent, I presume...


It's big band Haydn of the older style, as one might expect of the era (mostly 60s and early 70s recordings), but rather than ponderous, it's rhythmically vital and certainly not overladen with rubato or any kind of sentimental excess. I'd say that it's in the spirit of Haydn, definitely, and at the prices it's being offered at, it's a real bargain.

Repeats of the first halves of movements are observed, second half repeats are not, and likewise, on the theme-and-variations movements, he generally takes the AABAABAAB form rather than AABBAABBAABB as written in the score.

The main downside is that the sound is not ideal in places (as with a number of Bernstein's Sony/NYPO recordings), though it's certainly adequate.


----------



## JACE

Now playing LvB's PCs Nos. 3 & 4 from this set:









*Beethoven: Piano Concerti Nos. 1-5; Choral Fantasy / Brendel, Haitink, London PO (MHS, licensed from Philips)*

Found this 3-CD set this evening at a local Goodwill for $4. 

I already have Brendel's recordings of PCs 2 & 3 on Philips vinyl. It's nice that I can now hear the complete set. Plus, I can rip everything and listen to the music at work, during my commute, etc.


----------



## Cosmos

Twilight music:

Beethoven, Piano Concerto no. 3 in c minor










Chopin, Piano Concerto no. 2 in f minor










Mozart, Piano Concert no. 20 in d minor


----------



## Alypius

JACE said:


> Mahlerian,
> 
> Any general impressions of Lenny's way with Haydn -- since you've been working your way through this set?
> 
> It's excellent, I presume...


JACE, If you're looking for Haydn, you might consider a forthcoming 13 CD box by Frans Bruggen. It's with his Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. It's a period orchestra and so a quite different style from Bernstein's big band approach. Of the period series, this is one of the best acclaimed. While one can find various individual Bruggen performances of Haydn around, most are basically out of print. This, to the best of my knowledge, is the first time it's been boxed up. I gather the original recordings were done in the 90s. It's not complete but as you can see, it has most of the essential (the Sturm und Drang, the Paris, and the London).










It seems to be available in Germany for 30 Euros. 
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Joseph-Haydn-1732-1809-Frans-Br%FCggen-dirigiert-Haydn-Symphonien/hnum/6110381
Amazon does have a page for it, but no price and no release date. It's on my wishlist, but I'm going to wait until the Classical Music Superstore or importCDs have it available.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection". Royal Concertgebouw, Chailly conducting.


The old Chailly , before he became zoom zoom Chailly


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in G Minor

Matthias Bamert conducting the Mozart London Players


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV "The newborn infant child"

For the 1st Sunday after Christmas Day - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Weston

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 51251
> 
> 
> This one was driving me crazy this morning. I'm pretty sure I've never heard Shostakovich's Second Piano Trio before, but I've definitely heard this music. Did he rework this into or from something else?


I feel that way about a lot of Shostakovich works. I think he learned the secret of composing deja vu.

My current - 
*Roussel: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 53*
Christoph Eschenbach / Orchestre de Paris









Wow! Why isn't this work better known? Is it becasue he composed only four symphonies? So did Brahms. I'd rank him at least with Shostakovich as a symphonist -- if one could rank such things. This is quite a roller coaster ride, running the gamut from fierce to whimsical to majestic and then joyful. I suppose this symphony is less modern than his other works, but it's loaded with enough thematic material and moods to please almost every listener.

This recording has noticeably nice warm bass tones that come through even the mp3 encoding I am listening to.


----------



## Cosmos

Schubert - "Death and the Maiden" Quartet. Just realized I have not gotten into any of Schubert's string quartets. Something I should remedy pronto


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.15 in D Minor, KV 421

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## ribonucleic

Gloria Coates - Holographic Universe (1975)



> Her music features canonic structures and prominent, sometimes exclusive, glissandos, being "characterized by extremely strict, even rigid technical procedures (canonic structures), which are often worked out with unusual musical materials (glissandi)". Her music is postminimalist, marked by the tension "not only between material and technique (...an attempt to give structure to chaos), but even more so between what would have to be termed 'sober-technical' compositional principles and the genuine direct expressive power and emotionality of the music" - Wikipedia


----------



## SimonNZ

Tippett's A Child Of Our Time - cond. composer


----------



## SimonNZ

ribonucleic said:


> Gloria Coates - Holographic Universe (1975)


My favorite Gloria Coates work - so it gets a big like even though you embedded the video rather than linking to it (as is preferred practice on this thread)


----------



## Guest

Beautiful playing and good sound--it's clear and nicely captures the instruments, but it's a little dry.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes said:


> Enjoy.:tiphat:

















I like Abbado's Lucerne Bruckner's Fourth as far as his vibrant and faster-than-usual tempi go. The third movement is especially graceful in this respect. I just wish the Lucerne Festival Orchestra was a better sounding _orchestra_; and that Abbado played the climaxes with more _majesty_.

The Gunter Wand/Berlin Philharmonic Bruckner's Forth, by way of widest contrast, has unbelievably polished and blended strings. The horns are _MON-U-MEN-TAL_. Wand's build-up and climax at the ending of the symphony starting at 1:07:00 is pure, victorious exaltation.

If you have a great stereo set-up it will blow you through the _walls_.

Hail Wand!

_Ultimate Brückner_ if every there was.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Wagner, Tristan und Isolde - Karl Böhm/Bayreuther Festpiele (Birgit Nilsson, Wolfgang Windgassen, Christa Ludwig, Martti Talvela, Eberhard Waechter)*

I start this tonight, at long last. A huge thank you to TC member, Woodduck, for giving me a great list of personal recommendations for Wagner operas! Reminds me why this is my favorite website.


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Richard Wagner, Tristan und Isolde - Karl Böhm/Bayreuther Festpiele (Birgit Nilsson, Wolfgang Windgassen, Christa Ludwig, Martti Talvela, Eberhard Waechter)*
> 
> I start this tonight, at long last. A huge thank you to TC member, Woodduck, for giving me a great list of personal recommendations for Wagner operas! Reminds me why this is my favorite website.


Take it an act at a time and digest properly


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Woodduck View Post
> My God, did we really look like that?
> 
> What do you mean, 'we?'
> 
> _;D_


What does he mean "did?"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Richard Wagner, Tristan und Isolde - Karl Böhm/Bayreuther Festpiele (Birgit Nilsson, Wolfgang Windgassen, Christa Ludwig, Martti Talvela, Eberhard Waechter)*
> 
> I start this tonight, at long last. A huge thank you to TC member, Woodduck, for giving me a great list of personal recommendations for Wagner operas! Reminds me why this is my favorite website.


Duck's a _DOLLL-llllllll._ _;D_

Him and GregMitchell should start their own opera reviews website and rule the galaxy with a _Pax Duckiana_. . . or would that be a_ Pax 'Callas'-iana_?


----------



## bejart

John Field (1782-1837): Nocturne No.10 in E Minor

Miceal O'Rourke, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

I remember this from the previous thread:



Huilunsoittaja said:


> This thread is gonna reach 100,000 likes very soon, maybe even tonight!
> 
> Long live the Currently Listening thread!


That one took 2404 pages


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> What does he mean "did?"


He corrected Himself.

He's very sly.

If you scroll down to a later post, right after I ask him, "What do you mean, 'we?'"-- He says:

"You know - the collective, from which the word 'I' has been banished."

-- that is to say: 'Everyone dressed that way _except_ himself.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I absolutely _loved _that remark of his. _;D_ (however untrue it may have been).


----------



## Weston

ribonucleic said:


> Gloria Coates - Holographic Universe (1975)


Wow! I'm enjoying this. The Wikipedia article sounds like so much "artist's statement" BS -- and by that I mean Bombastic-Speak of course., but the work is wonderful.


----------



## JACE

Alypius said:


> JACE, If you're looking for Haydn, you might consider a forthcoming 13 CD box by Frans Bruggen. It's with his Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. It's a period orchestra and so a quite different style from Bernstein's big band approach. Of the period series, this is one of the best acclaimed. While one can find various individual Bruggen performances of Haydn around, most are basically out of print. This, to the best of my knowledge, is the first time it's been boxed up. I gather the original recordings were done in the 90s. It's not complete but as you can see, it has most of the essential (the Sturm und Drag, the Paris, and the London).


Yeah, I saw that someone (you?) mentioned the Bruggen Haydn box on the "New Releases" thread.

I have one of Bruggen's Haydn discs with the OAE. Symphonies Nos. 90 & 93. I like it. ...But I admit that I usually prefer more of an old-school approach. Recordings by Scherchen, Jochum, Szell, and Mogens Wöldike are still my favorites for Haydn. I'd always heard good things about Bernstein's Paris Symphonies. That's what prompted me to ask Mahlerian about them.

BTW: I'm an "ecumenicalist" when it comes to HIP or non-HIP. Everyone's welcome at the table. The more approaches, the better, as far as I'm concerned. ...Even if I'm usually drawn to the non-HIPsters.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Marschallin Blair said:


> He corrected Himself.
> 
> He's very sly.
> 
> If you scroll down to a later post, right after I ask him, "What do you mean, 'we?'"-- He says:
> 
> "You know - the collective, from which the word 'I' has been banished."
> 
> -- that is to say: 'Everyone dressed that way _except_ himself.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> I absolutely _loved _that remark of his. _;D_ (however untrue it may have been).


--------
Weston. . . and now that this blonde thinks of it, Woodduck was being extra-special-literary cute with me (only I forgot to mention it): his quote was also alluding to the Ayn Rand novella _Anthem _(he did this for my sake; _I know he did __;D_; God I can just _kiss _him): the dystopian futuristic novel where only the collective mass of humanity has any meaning, and where words like "me," "self," or "I" have been abolished by the State.

I only mention this because I'm impelled to give the man credit where credit's due.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> He corrected Himself.
> 
> He's very sly.
> 
> If you scroll down to a later post, right after I ask him, "What do you mean, 'we?'"-- He says:
> 
> "You know - the collective, from which the word 'I' has been banished."
> 
> -- that is to say: 'Everyone dressed that way _except_ himself.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> I absolutely _loved _that remark of his. _;D_ (however untrue it may have been).


Some of us may still look that way. Just a guess on my part of course. (Although I certainly have no part.)


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> Yeah, I saw that someone (you?) mentioned the Bruggen Haydn box on the "New Releases" thread.
> 
> I have one of Bruggen's Haydn discs with the OAE. Symphonies Nos. 90 & 93. I like it. ...But I admit that I usually prefer more of an old-school approach. Recordings by Scherchen, Jochum, and Mogens Wöldike are still my favorites for Haydn. I'd always heard good things about Bernstein's Paris Symphonies. That's what prompted me to ask Mahlerian about them.
> 
> BTW: I'm an "ecumenicalist" when it comes to HIP or non-HIP. Everyone's welcome at the table. The more approaches, the better, as far as I'm concerned. ...Even if I'm usually drawn to the non-HIPsters.


The Bernstein set is wonderful, a favorite.
Don't miss the Colin Davis discs on Philips. Great Haydn.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's In Memoriam - Lev Markiz, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I feel that way about a lot of Shostakovich works. I think he learned the secret of composing deja vu.
> 
> My current -
> *Roussel: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 53*
> Christoph Eschenbach / Orchestre de Paris
> 
> View attachment 51271
> 
> 
> Wow! Why isn't this work better known? Is it becasue he composed only four symphonies? So did Brahms. I'd rank him at least with Shostakovich as a symphonist -- if one could rank such things. This is quite a roller coaster ride, running the gamut from fierce to whimsical to majestic and then joyful. I suppose this symphony is less modern than his other works, but it's loaded with enough thematic material and moods to please almost every listener.
> 
> This recording has noticeably nice warm bass tones that come through even the mp3 encoding I am listening to.


I've got the CD, it's dynamite. IMO E-bach has the best set. Another #4 recommendation is QuebecSO/Verrot (Analekta, rec. 1993).:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> BTW: I'm an "ecumenicalist" when it comes to HIP or non-HIP. Everyone's welcome at the table. The more approaches, the better, as far as I'm concerned. ...Even if I'm usually drawn to the non-HIPsters.


As am I. I generally prefer HIP Baroque (though piano renditions of Bach keyboard works are great), semi-HIP classical (maybe smaller orchestras, but usually I prefer modern tuning), and non-HIP Romantic (though Gardiner's Schumann is surprisingly persuasive).


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> As am I. I generally prefer HIP Baroque (though piano renditions of Bach keyboard works are great), semi-HIP classical (maybe smaller orchestras, but usually I prefer modern tuning), and non-HIP Romantic (though Gardiner's Schumann is surprisingly persuasive).


Your tastes, sir, are impeccable. By which I mean, they correspond closely with my own.


----------



## Alypius

JACE said:


> Yeah, I saw that someone (you?) mentioned the Bruggen Haydn box on the "New Releases" thread.
> 
> I have one of Bruggen's Haydn discs with the OAE. Symphonies Nos. 90 & 93. I like it. ...But I admit that I usually prefer more of an old-school approach. Recordings by Scherchen, Jochum, Szell, and Mogens Wöldike are still my favorites for Haydn. I'd always heard good things about Bernstein's Paris Symphonies. That's what prompted me to ask Mahlerian about them.
> 
> BTW: I'm an "ecumenicalist" when it comes to HIP or non-HIP. Everyone's welcome at the table. The more approaches, the better, as far as I'm concerned. ...Even if I'm usually drawn to the non-HIPsters.


JACE, Sorry, I should have realized this by now. I tend to avoid "old school". There are degrees, of course. I enjoy Colin Davis in Haydn -- but he's pretty sensitive to the aesthetic of the period. Mackerras' recent Mozart, which does use modern instruments but small forces, is extraordinarily sensitive to period practices. I avoid big band Haydn and Mozart. Well, at least our tastes in jazz mesh

Tonight's listening BTW:


----------



## dgee

Mahlerian said:


> As am I. I generally prefer HIP Baroque (though piano renditions of Bach keyboard works are great), semi-HIP classical (maybe smaller orchestras, but usually I prefer modern tuning), and non-HIP Romantic (though Gardiner's Schumann is surprisingly persuasive).


How about van Immerseel and Anima Eterna - here's an HIP Ravel album that I have and am now listening to?









Some slightly odd moments in the concerto (and some great ones) but some lovely texture in the Rhapsodie and La Valse - HIPness probably most noticeable around in the winds, brass and (sometimes slightly tinny) persussion (and of the course the piano). Plenty to enjoy and the HIP adds an interesting touch that is not at all obtrusive

There's a bit more Anima Eterna on youtube as well - this Tchaik 4 finale is maybe not quite so successful to my ears but worth a look all the same:


----------



## JACE

Alypius said:


> JACE, Sorry, I should have realized this by now.


No apology wanted or needed, Alypius! Keep those recommendations coming! 

I'm always learning things simply by hanging around this place. Don't want that to stop!


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Cello Sonatas Op. 102 (both). Fournier and Gulda, still my favorite! Amazing.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Beethoven Cello Sonatas Op. 102 (both). Fournier and Gulda, still my favorite! Amazing.


Yup.............................


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg piano works - Florent Boffard, piano


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Schoenberg piano works - Florent Boffard, piano


That looks very interesting.

Want to dig into Schoenberg's piano music at some point...


----------



## Pugg

​
Saint-Saens / Liszt .
Cécile Ousset


----------



## senza sordino

Lutosławski
Concerto for Orchestra, Paroles Tissées, Symphony #3







Dean
The Lost Art of Letter Writing, Testament, Vexations and Devotions.







Hindemith
Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by CM Von Weber, Violin Concerto, Concertmusic for String orchestra and brass


----------



## SimonNZ

"Rapsodia" - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, violin

works by Enescu, Ligeti, Kurtag and Ravel, interspersed with traditional Eastern Europe music performed by PK's parents Viktor and Emilia (and friends)


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Triple Concerto (Harnoncourt with Zehetmair, Hagen, & Aimard); Lewis in the "Appassionata" Sonata; Norrington with Melvyn Tan & co in the 4th Piano Concerto


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ribonucleic said:


> Gloria Coates - Holographic Universe (1975)


This has certainly blindsided me - musically a great introduction to the Composer indeed. I may have to investigate Gloria Coates further. I notice a great looking set String Quartets on Naxos...

I will be listening to this piece and exploring YouTube from there.

Thank you for sharing this video Ribonucleic :tiphat:


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Sextet in G major, Op. 36_
Hausmusik London


----------



## SimonNZ

Sofia Gubaidulina's Seven Words - David Geringas, cello, Elisabeth Moser, accordion, Mario Venvago, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

The Best of Eric Coates...Such fun....Jolly good!
Although its not the studio 2 lp but the Mono SX6318


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hail Wand!
> 
> _Ultimate Brückner_ if every there was.


I more or less told You so, I believe I did! 

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

To get Daniels I have to put up with Bartoli, though she's slightly less irritating here than she can be. Otherwise a generally excellent performance of Handel's first London success.


----------



## jim prideaux

the Martinu violin concertos and rhapsody dominated my time at the gym this morning (Josef Suk) and now morning listening is the Myaskovsky violin concerto played by Ilya Grubert with the Russian Phil conducted by Yablonsky.....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Creation Mass (George Guest; Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge).









I think this mass justly deserves this title - not just because of Haydn's direct quotation from the Creation, but also because of the joyous and celebratory spirit of the piece. One of my favourite Haydn masses.

W. A. Mozart - Spaur-Messe, K258 (George Guest; Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge).

Re-listening to Mozart's Spaur-Messe - also an excellent and joyous work.

Giuseppe Verdi, La Traviata - Overture to Act I (Tibor Frasco/Ondrej Lenárd; Radio Bratislava Symphony Orchestra).

Rigoletto - Aria of Duke of Mantova, Act II (Peter Dvorsky; Tibor Frasco/Ondrej Lenárd; Radio Bratislava Symphony Orchestra).









Even though the soloists are relatively unknown (correct me if I'm wrong), they are very good.


----------



## ptr

Morning music...

*Kurt Atterberg* - Orchestral Works Vol 1 & 2 (Chandos)








.









Göteborgs Symfoniker u Neeme Järvi

Fine performances, quite idiomatic even if I have become more "careful/tentative" with age, I have vivid memories from the 90's of Järvi conducting several Atterberg Symphonies in concert and the music sparkled, these recordings unfortunately don't but they still are some of the better Atterberg around (Personally I strongly dislike Rasilainens more lagging tempi as a comparison).

/ptr


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^I am awaiting delivery of volume 1 and I am really looking forward to listening to it-only fear is that it does not prove to be disappointing in the same way I found Stenhammar-also ordered two Melartin symphonies-the opportunities in the 'modern age' to listen to differnet music seem to be growing....in stark contrast to my experiences as a 'young man'!


----------



## tastas

Bizet Symphony in C, Jeux D'enfants, Patrie Overture. French National Radio Orchestra with Charles Munch conducting.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning from rainy, slightly foggy and very much gloomy Albany!









On a suggestion from my brother, I listened to Chopin's two piano concertos to start things off last night. Krystian Zimerman played the solo piano and conducted the Polish Festival Orchestra. I have to say that these two concertos have really grown on me since I got this recording.









Turned to some Beethoven after the Chopin. Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic is Symphonies No. 1 & 3 'Eroica'.









Listened to Ravel's orchestration of Modest Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition' next. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. After Beethoven, this, along with Holst's 'The Planets' is what really got me into classical when I was young!









Lastly turning to Max Bruch and his Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2 and the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra. Salvatore Accardo plays the solo violin while Kurt Masur leads the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. I will probably get back to the third Violin Concerto and the Scottish Fantasy later today after I've gotten some sleep...

And with that, it is bed time for me


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some Britten, extraordinary sung by Bostridge.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in G Major, D 74

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Couac Addict

Milhaud's _Le boeuf sur le toit _


----------



## ptr

*Matthias Pintscher* - Fünf Orchesterstücke / Musik aus Thomas Chatterton / Choc. Antiphonen for big ensemble (Kairos 1999)







.








Rundfunk-SinfoniOrchestra, Berlin u. Matthias Pintscher / Urban Malmberg, bariton; Rundfunk-SinfoniOrchestra, Berlin u. Matthias Pintscher / Klangforum Wien u. Sylvain Cambreling

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ending of Act I, ending of Act III

I'm in such an animated mood this morning. . . that I decided that I wanted to get my heart ripped out.


----------



## Bas

Henry Desmarest (1661-1741) - Venus et Adonis
By Karin Deshayes [mezzo], Sébastien Droy [tenor], Anna-Maria Panzarella [soprano], Henk Neven [bariton], Ingrid Perruche [sopranp], Jean Teitgen [basse], Anders Dahlin [hautre contre], Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset [dir.], on Naïve


----------



## Vasks

_Not Corelli, but Corselli_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51307
> 
> 
> Ending of Act I, ending of Act III
> 
> I'm in such an animated mood this morning. . . that I decided that I wanted to get my heart ripped out.


There are only 2 acts in *Madama Butterfly*. I assume you mean the bit after the Humming Chorus.

If so, there is a point in this recording that always brings a lump to my throat. Butterfly's _Sotto il gran ponte dal cielo non v'e donna di voi piu felice_. Always tears me apart.


----------



## csacks

Hello everybody. It is the day to listen to unfamiliar composers. It is the first time that I listen to some of the composers listed in the previous posts. Just to have clear awareness about personal ignorance.
I have decided for something much more affordable. Listening to Andre Previn conducting Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, playing George Gershwin. It is the Piano Concert in F. Before that it was the Rhapsody in Blue and An American in Paris


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> There are only 2 acts in *Madama Butterfly*. I assume you mean the bit after the Humming Chorus.
> 
> If so, there is a point in this recording that always brings a lump to my throat. Butterfly's _Sotto il gran ponte dal cielo non v'e donna di voi piu felice_. Always tears me apart.


Am I missing something? I thought the original incarnation of the opera had two acts; but that the final edition had three. . . or am I a deeper shade of blonde? . . .

Yes, Butterfly's-- rather Callas' _rendition of_-- "_Sotto il gran ponte dal cielo non v'e donna di voi piu felice_," is waterworks city.

Incredibly emotionally walloping.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Am I missing something? I thought the original incarnation of the opera had two acts; but that the final edition had three. . . or am I a deeper shade of blonde? . . .
> 
> Yes, Butterfly's-- rather Callas' _rendition of_-- "_Sotto il gran ponte dal cielo non v'e donna di voi piu felice_," is waterworks city.
> 
> Incredibly emotionally walloping.


Act II is broken into 2 parts, which ostensibly makes it into a 3 act opera, but it is still designated as in two acts.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Violin Concerto, w. Kremer/Philharmonia/Muti (rec.1982); Violin Sonatas, w. Kremer & Argerich (rec.1985); Piano Works, w. Dalberto (rec.1980 - '86).


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> That looks very interesting.
> 
> Want to dig into *Schoenberg's* piano music at some point...


Boffard isn't out of place with Pollini and Jacobs. Also, his *Debussy* Etudes.:tiphat:


----------



## julianoq

First listen on Lewis playing Beethoven's sonatas, starting with the Op. 109 as usual. I was expecting something more like his teacher Brendel (my personal favorite performer of this work), but I am happy to discover that he have his own voice.


----------



## JACE

Been listening to a couple different versions of *Rachmaninoff's Third PC*. Going back-and-forth between:









Evgeny Kissin, Seiji Ozawa, Boston SO









Arcadi Volodos, James Levine, Berlin PO

Kissin's & Ozawa's interpretation is much s-l-o-w-e-r than what you normally hear. But I think their deliberately lyrical, "lets-smell-every-rose-as-we-go-along" pacing actually works _well_. At the very least, they're offering a new way of looking at the work.

If their approach is more conventional, Volodos and Levine are impeccable nonetheless.


----------



## Badinerie

Picked up this today to replace my old LP's ( I'll still keep them though!) bargain.... I didnt have The Also Sprach by Solti. Its an earfull alright. Gread CD for not much money.


----------



## Oskaar

*Penderecki: Sinfoniettas & Oboe Capriccio*

Composer: Krzysztof Penderecki 
Performer: Artur Pachlewski, Jean-Louis Capezzali 
Conductor: Antoni Wit 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Warsaw Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra









Three Pieces in Old Style

Serenade for string orchestra

Sinfonietta No. 1

Intermezzo für 24 Streicher

Capriccio for oboe & 11 strings
Jean-Louis Capezzali (oboe)

Sinfonietta No. 2








Krzysztof Penderecki​
This is amazing music,spanning over many styles, moods and atmospheres.
Brilliant performances and production all the way.

*Both of the woodwind soloists, Artur Pachlewski (clarinet) and Jean-Louis Capezzali (oboe), play exceptionally well, especially Capezzali, who exhibits frankly insane agility in the Capriccio. Antoni Wit, as always, is the most reliable possible guide to this repertoire, combining accuracy with warmth and expressive intensity. Somehow he does so without making an ugly sound, and believe me that's not always easy. Of course it helps that the Warsaw Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra has a particularly rich-sounding string section. Excellently engineered, this latest release is well up to the high standards of Naxos' Penderecki series.*
*David Hurwitz
ClassicsToday.com, March 2013*

*Penderecki should thank whatever gods there be that Antoni Wit has decided to champion his work. I've always considered Wit one of the finest of contemporary conductors, who should have had a much bigger career than many other better-known names. Under his direction, the Warsaw Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra performs impeccably and with passion. *
*Steve Schwartz
ClassicalCDReview.com, July 2012*

*Conductor Wit and the Warsaw Philharmonic have been associated with Penderecki's music for decades, and they make a convincing case for all of these works, regardless of their style. Oboist Jean-Louis Capezzali need not fear comparison with Heinz Holliger, and Artur Pachlewski plays a mean, communicative clarinet in the Sinfonietta No. 2. This is intriguing music, and I don't see how these performances could be bettered. *
*Raymond Tuttle 
Fanfare, July 2012*

*…Antoni Wit and his orchestra…are completely authoritative in this repertoire. Naxos provides its usual detailed program notes and clear, ungimmicky recorded sound. This disc is unhesitatingly recommended to all fellow admirers of the music of this, the master composer of the late 20th century.*
*James A. Altena 
Fanfare, July 2012*

*…overall, this is one of the best collections of Penderecki's music I've ever heard. Wit conducts with his usual sensitivity, grace, and emotional commitment. In the few years I've become acquainted with him through records, he has become…a conductor of immense integrity whose artistic vision is not only consistent with his inner feelings regarding the music but also committed to presenting music that communicates to the listener…Antoni Wit is a very, very special talent.*
*Lynn René Bayley 
Fanfare, July 2012*

*The Penderecki/Wit/Warsaw series of recordings for Naxos over the last few years has been nothing less than exceptional, and this latest release is from the same pedigree. Commited playing, insightful interpretations and a great sound recording. It can't get much better than this. *
*Jean-Yves Duperron
Classical Music Sentinel, April 2012*

*Both of the woodwind soloists, Artur Pachlewski (clarinet) and Jean-Louis Capezzali (oboe), play exceptionally well, especially Capezzali, who exhibits frankly insane agility in the Capriccio. Antoni Wit, as always, is the most reliable possible guide to this repertoire, combining accuracy with warmth and expressive intensity. Somehow he does so without making an ugly sound, and believe me that's not always easy. Of course it helps that the Warsaw Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra has a particularly rich-sounding string section. Excellently engineered, this latest release is well up to the high standards of Naxos' Penderecki series.*
* -- David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

(05:55-07:00)

I'd love to have been around to have seen this production of Boris (just compare the regal, Renaissance-period set design of the Karjan with, say, the modernist, Calixto Bieito Munich production of the _Bayerische Staatsoper _ to see what I'm getting at).

The opening choruses are ferocious.

Seeing this _staged_--- and with that caliber of _singers_?-- God, help me! ;_D_


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Piano Sonatas nos. I-IV.
-Eric Parkin, piano.

*Gabriel Faure*
The Thirteen Barcarolles.
-Paul Crossley, piano.

*Vladimir Rebikov*
Piano music (day II).
(Three Etudes, Autumn Flowers, From a Forgotten Notebook, etc.).
-Anatoly Sheludyakov, piano.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
String Quartets nos. I & II.
-The Glazunov Quartet.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
String Quartets nos. II & X.
-The Taneyev Quartet.


----------



## Mahlerian

dgee said:


> How about van Immerseel and Anima Eterna - here's an HIP Ravel album that I have and am now listening to?


I haven't heard their renditions of Debussy and other later 19th century/early 20th century works, but I do remember enjoying bits of their Beethoven and Schubert.


----------



## mirepoix

Korngold - Violin Concerto. Razumovsky Sinfonia under Yu Long.









In places I find this to sound like his film music. But I don't consider that a bad thing at all.


----------



## DamoX

*Akiko Suwanai* is one of Japanese violinist gems!


----------



## JACE

Inspired by Weston's earlier post re: Roussel's symphonies:










*Roussel: Symphony No. 1; Résurrection - Symphonic Prelude; Le marchand de sable qui passe / Stéphane Denève, Royal Scottish National Orchestra*

The Eschenbach/Ondine recording isn't available on Spotify, so I'm trying out Denève instead.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, String Quartets, Opus 59, No.3 and Opus 74.
Tokyo String Quartet

Performances that sound just right to these ears.


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> Inspired by Weston's earlier post re: Roussel's symphonies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roussel: Symphony No. 1; Résurrection - Symphonic Prelude; Le marchand de sable qui passe / Stéphane Denève, Royal Scottish National Orchestra*
> 
> The Eschenbach/Ondine recording isn't available on Spotify, so I'm trying out Denève instead.


That's a really nice recording (of my favorite Roussel symphony). I must confess that Dutoit's recording remains my favorite (followed by Marek Janowski's RCA one), but I like this album a good deal.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I love Karajan and I often love "old school" recordings of works as well as HIP... but L love Bach even more... and this is a bit over-the-top and not enough Bach. At least that was my feeling upon first hearing it last night.










I'm still working my way through this set... and loving it. Right now I'm playing Disc 2: Symphonies 1 & 4.


----------



## Oskaar

*Wind Serenades
Gateway Chamber Ensemble*

Composer: Richard Strauss, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Conductor: Gregory Wolynec 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Gateway Chamber Orchestra, Gateway Chamber Ensemble









Serenade for Winds in E flat major, Op. 7 by Richard Strauss

Serenade for Winds no 10 in B flat major, K 361 (370a) "Gran Partita" by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart














Richard Strauss, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart​
The Strauss serenade is not bad, but the Mozart is! Probably not among his best works, but I have the feeling that the performance is the sinner. It is painlessly slow and helpless, and utterly boring.

* I would pick the new Gateway Chamber Ensemble out of the pack, not only for its refined playing, but for finding that elusive balance between the music's high-spirited playfulness and its sensuous soulfulness. Merriment and melancholy mix in matched measure in Mozart's masterpiece.*
*FANFARE: Jerry Dubins* (Have we been listening to the same record?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (05:55-07:00)
> 
> I'd love to have been around to have seen this production of Boris (just compare the regal, Renaissance-period set design of the Karjan with, say, the modernist, Calixto Bieito Munich production of the _Bayerische Staatsoper _ to see what I'm getting at).
> 
> The opening choruses are ferocious.
> 
> Seeing this _staged_--- and with that caliber of _singers_?-- God, help me! ;_D_


Yes. For Karajan with Ghiaurov I may just have to pick this up. Besides, I do need at least one recording of Rimsky-Korsakov's scoring.But I would not underrated the Russian rawness and muscularity of Gergiev's set... which includes Mussorgsky's original scorings of both 1869 & 1872.


----------



## Kopachris

An interpretation I haven't heard of my all-time favorite piece. A few timing issues, and could use a bit more woodwinds sometimes in the finale, but overall a very good performance.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Rasumovsky quartets (Takacs); Symphony 4 (Harnoncourt); Violin Concerto (Hahn/Zinman)


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven String Quartets, Opus 59, No.3 and Opus 74 "Harp"
Quatuor Sine Nomine

I have always felt that the Harp is a greater work than Rasoumovsky #3 and it looks like these performers agree, for the latter gets a fine, mainstream performance but the Harp receives an extraordinary one, simply the finest I have ever heard!

Yes, better than Tokyo, RCA.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Messiah (1759); Consecration Cantata for the Rellingen Church (1756) (Wolfgang Zilcher; Borchert-Rohwedder; Künzler; Off; Trox; Vokalensemble der Rellinger Kantorei; Salzburger Solisten; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg).


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartets #15 in Am, #16 in F, #11 in Fm, #13 in Bb with the Große Fuge
Second and third disks from







Schubert Trout Quintet and Wanderer Fantasy


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I played through the whole of Samson Francois' set of recordings of music Ravel... and I was more than slightly enthralled. And so I picked up this set of his performances of Debussy. Right now I'm playing the Preludes, which I know quite well through Gieseking's classic rendering.


----------



## csacks

First time listening to Ferenc Fricsay box for DG. I am starting from the beginning, as it should be, and as the OCD says. 
It is my first experience with Bartok´s Piano Concerts. Stravinsky is present in the air.


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding, and an unbelievable bargain.


----------



## DeepR

Sibelius Symphony no. 2


----------



## maestro267

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major
John Lill (piano)/BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Walter Weller

*Bliss*: Checkmate (complete)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Lloyd-Jones


----------



## ptr

A Tribute To *Jeanne Demessieux* (Ligia)
(Demessieux; Chorale Preludes (12) for Organ on Gregorian Themes, Op. 8: Excerpt(s) / Te Deum for Organ, Op. 11 / Prelude and Fugue in C minor for Organ, Op. 13 / Répons pour le temps de Pâques / Études (6) for Organ, Op. 5: Excerpt(s) - Labric; Hommage à Jeanne Demessieux)










Hampus Lindwall, organs of église de La Madeleine & église du Saint-Esprit

/ptr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Mourning' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Drama.









Exaltation.









Absolute delight. . . I _still can't get enough _of Sandrine. Such a delightful cd in every way.


----------



## ptr

Christopher Herrick Organ Fireworks, Vol. 13 (Hyperion)
(Guy Weitz - Grand Chœur 'Benedicamus Domino' / Derek Bourgeois - Prelude and Toccata / Johann Christian Heinrich Rinck - Variations and finale on 'Ah vous dirai-je, Maman' Op 90 / Otto Olsson - Credo symphoniacum Op 50 Movement 1: Introduction and Allegro 'Credo in unum Deum' / William Lloyd Webber - Dedication March / Edwin Lemare - Toccata and Fugue in D minor Op 98 / Percy Grainger - Room-Music Tit-Bits No 2: Handel in the Strand (arr. Stockmeier) / Ralph Vaughan Williams - Prelude and Fugue in C minor / Maurice Duruflé - Prélude, Adagio et Choral varié sur le thème du 'Veni Creator' Op 4 / William Mathias - Recessional Op 96 No 4)










Christopher Herrick on the Åkerman & Lund organ of Västerås Cathedral, Sweden

/ptr


----------



## satoru

When I joined this forum, I had roughly 9,000 un-played tracks in iTunes (due to a reset I did trying to fix an iTunes Match trouble and laziness after that). Now I'm down to 400 and this was one of the album.
Haunting...

Reich: Different Trains (Kronos Quartet)


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart Horn Concertos
David Jolley
William Purvis
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mozart's delightful if hardly profound concertos for horn. Well isn't simply delightful enough sometimes?

Anyhow, I wish David Jolley was soloist for all four concertos, for the other hornist, William Purvis, though fine, is clearly not up to Jolley's extraordinary level. Each gets two concertos to play. Could have been better.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stefano Gervasoni's "Dir Indir" (2010) for string sextet and vocal sextet.

This one is very interesting: I will most definitely go back and re-listen. It's very brave, daring, and well-constructed. A whole different mysterious world, but a very organized and satisfying world too!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Having been very busy working I've not had much time for listening over the last couple of days. A quick round-up:

*Ligeti
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra*
Pierre-Laurant Aimard, piano; Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1994]

*Busoni*
Sonatina No. 6 "Chamber-Fantasy after Bizet's Carmen"
Sechs Stücke, K.241 (Op.33b): 6. Exeunt omnes
Elegies No. 2: All'Italia! (In modo Napolitano); No. 4: Turandots Frauengemach; No. 7: Berceuse
Fantasia nach J.S. Bach
An die Jugend, KiV 254 No. 3: Giga Bolero e Variazione
Sonatina Seconda
Indianisches Tagebuch
Toccata K. 287: 1. Preludio; 2. Fantasia; 3. Ciaccona
Bach-Busoni: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532
Geoffrey Tozer (Piano) - [Chandos, 1996]


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Piano Works, w. Berezovsky (rec.1992); *Franck*: Chamber Works, w. Kremer et al (rec.1978 - '80); Piano Works, w. Hough (rec.1996).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More *Busoni:

Bach-Busoni: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Prelude and Fugue in C minor
An die Jugend (1909)
Fantasia Contrappuntistica*
Wolf Harden (Piano) - [Naxos Busoni - Piano Music Vol. 1, rec 2001]

I haven't heard Marc-Andre Hamelin in Busoni, but I can recommend Wolf Harden on Naxos - phenomenal playing of An die Jugend and the Fantasia contrappuntistica.


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Scriabin: Sonatas Nos. 1 & 3 / Lazar Berman (Columbia/Melodiya)*

The Andante movement in the Third Sonata is so beautiful.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to tracks from these lp's before bed. Headphones of course...


----------



## D Smith

Listening now to the Brahms Violin Sonatas with Anne-Sophie Mutter, some of my favorites chamber works of his.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven - Klaviersonate Nr. 32 c-moll op. 111*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips / Decca 1996]

Just this sublime offering - my last listen tonight before bedtime.


----------



## JACE

More Russian composers as performed by Lazar Berman:










*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninov: 6 Moments Musicaux / Berman (DG)*

Berman deserves to be more well-known, imho.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 123 "Dearest Emmanuel, Lord of the righteous"

For the Feast of Epiphany - Leipzig, 1725

Eric Milnes, cond.


----------



## bejart

Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Symphony No.68 in B Flat

Viktor Lukas conducting the Lukas Consort


----------



## JACE

*Alexander Glazunov: Concerto for Piano & Orchestra No. 2 in B Major, Op.100* 
Dmitri Alexeev (piano), Yuri Nikolayevsky, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (Melodiya LP)









*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"*
Heather Harper (soprano), Sir Ralph Richardson (speaker), Andre Previn, London SO & The Ambrosian Singers (RCA LP)

I'd forgotten how fun this music is!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Puccini, O Soave Fanciulla.
How have I managed to avoid hearing this for so long? Genius!


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in A Major, Op.25, No.3, G 297

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Mario Paladin, viola -- Luigi Puxuddu and Leonardo Sapere, cellos


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev, Piano Sonata No. 6, the first of the "war sonatas." Denis Kozhukhin, he of the Piercing Gaze, tickles the ivories.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Serenades for Orchestra










Listening to disk 4 of 7. Lovely violin solos in Serenade in D, K.203/189b caused me to check the booklet; it was Iona Brown. "Consistancy" is the trademark of ASMF/Marriner.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Violin Concerto No.2 - Isabelle Faust, violin, Jiri Belohlavek, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart Symphony No. 38 "Prague" - Sir Charles Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra*

A symphony I come back to regularly. Still as wonderful as the first time I heard it. I change my mind often as to which is my favorite Mozart symphony, 38 or 40. I usually side with the one I'm listening to at the time.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Florida Suite_, Handley/Ulster Orchestra- By intellect and instinct, this music just courses through the man's blood. Such a fine Delian. Such polish and grace; and with unrivaled sound. Perfectly _gorgeous. _










The_ Rhapsody for Piano Quartet_ is especially lovely.










_Lyra Angelica_


----------



## Itullian

A truly wonderful set. Beautifully played and recorded.
Great music.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Cond. John Eliot Gardiner/ORR*
- Recorded and performed in the same Paris Concert Hall that the work originally premiered in 1830.

To quote Woodduck from another thread:
"_... that Gardiner Fantastique is fascinating and a must-have recording. The acoustics of the hall are very dry, and the period-style instruments Gardiner uses are thus revealed in all their wonderful weirdness - serpent, ophicleide, etc. These were the sounds Berlioz shoved at the unsuspecting public in 1830!_"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Cond. John Eliot Gardiner/ORR*
> - Recorded and performed in the same Paris Concert Hall that the work originally premiered in 1830.
> 
> To quote Woodduck from another thread:
> "_... that Gardiner Fantastique is fascinating and a must-have recording. The acoustics of the hall are very dry, and the period-style instruments Gardiner uses are thus revealed in all their wonderful weirdness - serpent, ophicleide, etc. These were the sounds Berlioz shoved at the unsuspecting public in 1830!_"


Film score composer Bernard Herrmann called Berlioz's book on orchestration his Bible.


----------



## nightscape

Glazunov - The Seasons

From this set (Serebrier/RSNO)


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music and Poetry in St.Gall: Sequences and Tropes of the 9th Century" - Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Weston

JACE said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"*
> Heather Harper (soprano), Sir Ralph Richardson (speaker), Andre Previn, London SO & The Ambrosian Singers (RCA LP)
> 
> I'd forgotten how fun this music is!


Much as I love the voice of Sir Ralph Richardson, I've never heard the No. 7 with speaker and cannot even imagine it. I'm thinking a narration would spoil the alien mystery of the work for me.


----------



## Weston

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A, Op.90, "Italian"*
Neville Marriner / Academy of St. Martin in the Fields








Wonderfully pleasant on this humid but cool Nashville evening. I love the easy to follow twists and turns of the 1st movement development. The two middle movements are gorgeous, but then once again we are treated to Mendelssohn in frantic mode in the finale. Why did I not notice this tendency when I was younger? No matter. Tonight I'm enjoying it.

I may have listened to this not too long ago (like half a year or so) and posted about it, but even someone with too much music for their own good gets to enjoy a piece several times.

Now -- 
*Kodaly: Concerto for Orchestra*
Yan Pascal Tortelier / BBC Philharmonic








The dynamics on this CD are very wide which some might consider a sign of superb recording but it means I either can't hear the quieter parts or the louder bits are uncomfortably loud. So I have to listen with fingers on the volume control. Beautiful work though. I feel as though I've experienced great classic film of some sort.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 109, Igor Levit. There's no other sonata like this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Nino Rota's music from Zeffirelli's _Romeo and Juliette_-- especially the parts which are pure Khachaturian; like in this ice skating routine of Sasha Cohen's from the 2006 U.S. Figure Skating Championships.


----------



## Weston

^Yes to Nino Rota!!!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Ernestine Schumann-Heink: opera arias and lieder (rec.1906-1929)


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Götterdämmerung


----------



## Pugg

​
Music and a voice to wake up with


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Götterdämmerung


How are you liking that set?


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> Music and a voice to wake up with


UGGHHH, What a cover :lol:


----------



## SimonNZ

Itullian said:


> UGGHHH, What a cover :lol:


Strange that he wasn't pictured with the ubiquitous (for marketing) 55 Unidyne. Does anyone know what mic that is on the cover? I looks like it might convey the sound via pneumatic tube, like a memo.


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> UGGHHH, What a cover :lol:


At least 10 times better then your avatar


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> How are you liking that set?


Janowski's Das Rheingold took some time getting used to, and I really missed Neidlinger's Alberich from Solti cycle. After that though, the cycle got better. Once I got settled with Janowski/Dresden's cooler orchestral playing (compared to Solti & Bohm) I was able to fully immerse myself in the drama. Altmeyer portrays a more feminine/soft sounding Brünnhilde - can be advantage or disadvantage depending on the scene. My first impression is 'what a contrasting interpretation', in a positive way of course.

Looking forward to the final scene of the cycle but it'll have to wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> At least 10 times better then your avatar


pretty defensive there.


----------



## Weston

Having come home with a severe headache because a coworker, Nellie Nervegas, decided to wear perfume today again, I slept it off earlier this evening and now I am up late unable to sleep. 

So I have time for a little more music.

*Chopin: 12 Etudes, Op 25, Nos. 7 though 12*
Murray Perahia, piano








I have no idea why I thought Chopin was not for me when I was younger. These are charming pieces. I chose the Op. 25, Nos. 7 though 12 just because. No particular reason. I wonder what foul smell the usually congenial Perahia was experiencing during this photo shoot! Perhaps that was his serious tormented artist pose.

*Britten: 4 Sea Interludes, Op. 33a*
Myer Fredman / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra









I have a couple of different versions of these (both on Naxos somehow). Every time I hear them I have to double check who is the composer. The second interlude "Sunday Morning" especially reminds me of something more modern like John Adams or Steve Reich. It's like minimalism a quarter century before the crest of that wave.

And now maybe I can sleep.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've never heard any of the Villa-Lobos pieces on this lieder cd of Teresa Berganza's; let alone anything by Francisco Ernani Braga, or Carlos Guastavino. Funnily enough, this cd is suitably appropriate for the hot, humid, nighttime tropical weather Southern California is currently experiencing.

The whole program on this cd is exotically refreshing. It sounds 'Brazilian-ate.' The color and spontaneity to Berganza's singing is supreme artistry. She obviously put a lot of time into this recording and studied the words and reflected deeply upon their meanings-- given the intelligent acting and voice inflections she brings to the pieces.


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> At least 10 times better then your avatar


Actually this guy and the much younger Ian Anderson are not too dissimilar -- if Kaufman had about 6 pounds more hair I mean.


----------



## SimonNZ

Amelita Galli-Curci: opera arias (rec.1917-1928)


----------



## Badinerie

Its 1951...a young Tebaldi. Not as good as the '59 but good enough for me.


----------



## SimonNZ

^A big box of Complete Alberto Erede Opera Recordings On Decca is something I'd be willing to shell out some money for.

hint, hint...if anyone from Universal is reading this


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Pugg View Post
> 
> At least 10 times better then your avatar





Weston said:


> Actually this guy and the much younger Ian Anderson are not too dissimilar -- if Kaufman had about 6 pounds more hair I mean.


The more I think of it the less I think of it.


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> pretty defensive there.


Not in the least , just a observation. :kiss:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pugg said:


> Not in the least , just a observation. :kiss:


-- and a value judgment.


----------



## Itullian

the kiss of death


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> -- and a value judgment.


the greatness of IA withstands all.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Great Organ Mass - On Youtube:


----------



## mirepoix

SimonNZ said:


> Strange that he wasn't pictured with the ubiquitous (for marketing) 55 Unidyne. Does anyone know what mic that is on the cover? I looks like it might convey the sound via pneumatic tube, like a memo.


I'm much better with lenses than mics, so I'm only about 90% sure that's one of the first ever condenser microphones - a Neumann CMV(?) but as I said, it's not my field so feel free to correct me.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Cond. John Eliot Gardiner/ORR*
> - Recorded and performed in the same Paris Concert Hall that the work originally premiered in 1830.
> 
> To quote Woodduck from another thread:
> "_... that Gardiner Fantastique is fascinating and a must-have recording. The acoustics of the hall are very dry, and the period-style instruments Gardiner uses are thus revealed in all their wonderful weirdness - serpent, ophicleide, etc. These were the sounds Berlioz shoved at the unsuspecting public in 1830!_"


Yes, this is an ear-opener of an interpretation that reveals more of the novelty of Berlioz' orchestration than many 'modern' performances. I also have Norrington's version .... they way he gets the orchestra to play the rattling skeletons bit (when they tap the strings with the back of the bows - there is a technical term for this that I cannot put my hands on at the moment) is absolutely wonderful. I'm not sure which I prefer - Gardiner's or Norrington's .... or the other three or four versions that I have.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: piano transcription of the Violin Concerto (Mustonen/Tapiola Sinfonietta); Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/composer cond.); Sibelius: Symphony 4 (Karajan; rec. 1965)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Strass (Johann II) - Fruhlingsstimmenwaltzer - Natalie Dessay.
HOW does she sing that A♭? How is that possible?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

opus55 said:


> Janowski's Das Rheingold took some time getting used to, and I really missed Neidlinger's Alberich from Solti cycle. After that though, the cycle got better. Once I got settled with Janowski/Dresden's cooler orchestral playing (compared to Solti & Bohm) I was able to fully immerse myself in the drama. Altmeyer portrays a more feminine/soft sounding Brünnhilde - can be advantage or disadvantage depending on the scene. My first impression is 'what a contrasting interpretation', in a positive way of course.


Interesting. There have been many posts featuring this Janowski set recently - and it is good if it is enjoyed so much, but my set is on the 'swap for something else' pile in Hermit Towers. I have the Keilberth live set (from 1957?) on Testament which I find so much more exciting. The Testament set is full of stage noises, many of which are pretty loud, so that will put off many people. For instance, it sounds as if they had real horses on stage in some scenes and you can hear them restlessly changing foot in the music - obviously, this will be too intrusive for many ears. But overall, I get a real sense of immediacy, a real sense of drama and a great wage of committment from Kleiberth that I didn't pick up from the Janowski cycle - yes, its assured, well produced, has good sound, good performances etc etc ... but it didn't sound like an 'opera' to me. But, we all seek (slightly) different things from our listening


----------



## Badinerie

Must be in a Tosca mood. listening to this highlights lp I found on me shelf. I'll have to find the complete set. There is a decca set with almost exactly the same crew but not quite.


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> Strange that he wasn't pictured with the ubiquitous (for marketing) 55 Unidyne. Does anyone know what mic that is on the cover? I looks like it might convey the sound via pneumatic tube, like a memo.


Probably some version of Neumann CMV 3 (Possibly one of its Telefunken offsprings..)










/ptr


----------



## ptr

*Charles Tournemire* - L'oeuvre pour orgue Volume 1 (Atma)







.








Vincent Boucher at the Casavant organ of Eglise des Sainte-Agnes-gardiens, Lachine, Québec

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Thanks for the info ptr and mirepoix.

now:










Schnittke's Historia Von D. Johann Fausten - Gerd Albrecht, cond.

probably just the first disc tonight


----------



## Art Rock

After the symphonies, now the violin concerto. It's beautiful.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Must be in a Tosca mood. listening to this highlights lp I found on me shelf. I'll have to find the complete set. There is a decca set with almost exactly the same crew but not quite.
> 
> View attachment 51368


The Decca is the same recording. It was originally issued by RCA.


----------



## ptr

An old favourite:

*Charles-Valentin Alkan* - Organ Works Vol 1 & 2 (Toccata)







.








Kevin Bowyer, organ of Blackburn Cathedral

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

​
Scimone and I Solisti are unbeatable in this kind of music.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 8
Pierre Boulez
Berlin Staatskapelle
Eight soloists including Michelle DeYoung and Johan Botha
Three choirs

A lot of rain today keeping me inside, so plenty of time to listen to this fine performance, perhaps Boulez' finest in his Mahler cycle.


----------



## Jeff W

Got my listening started last night with some Nielsen. Herbert Blomstedt conducting the San Francisco Symphony in Symphonies No. 1 & 2 'The Four Temperaments'.









Next I finished up the Bruch Violin Concerto set with his Violin Concerto No. 3 & Scottish Fantasy. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin with Kurt Masur leading the Gewaundhaus Orchestra.









Moving on, I listened to the First Symphonies of Hans Gal and Robert Schumann. Kenneth Woods conducted the Orchestra of the Swan.









Lastly, Mozart's Clarinet and Oboe concertos. Antony Pay plays solo clarinet and Michel Piguet plays the solo oboe. Christopher Hogwood leads the Academy of Ancient Music from the fortepiano (at least according to the liner notes) on the Clarinet Concerto and from the Harpsichord on the Oboe Concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Quote Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> 
> -- and a value judgment.





Itullian said:


> the greatness of IA withstands all.


-- just not Berlioz' greatness.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 4 in D minor (Vaclav Neumann; Symphonie Orchester Prag).









This CD just came in the mail. The first disc (containing Dvorak's 3rd and 5th symphonies) did not work at all; the 2nd didn't really either - the only way I managed to get to listen to it was by copying it unto my computer. Still though, the conducting is excellent.


----------



## ptr

Franz Hauk plays Symphonic Organ (Guild)
(*Naji Hakim* - Ouverture Libanaise (2001) / *Robert Maximilian Helmschott* - Furioso Infernal - Symphonische Fantasie (1991) / *Olivier Messiaen* - L'Ascension - Quatre Méditations Symphoniques (1934) / *Robert Maximilian Helmschott* - Dans la lumière (1993) / *Naji Hakim* - Pange lingua)










Franz Hauk at the Great Klais Organ of Liebfrauenmünster Ingolstadt

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

Itullian said:


> UGGHHH, What a cover :lol:


Where are the moderators???


----------



## Pugg

​I must admit, I skip the tenor part in this one.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Great selection, great performances all round. Beautiful cover shot. 

Corigliano - Fantasia on an Ostinato
Beethoven - 'Tempest' Piano Sonata No.17 in D minor
Beethoven - Fantasy for Piano, Choir and Orchestra Op.85
Part - Credo for Piano, Choir and Orchestra

Followed by








A great little selection of Schoenberg conducted by Boulez.


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (ca.1740-1767?): Flute Sonata No.2 in F Major

Christianne Meininger, flute -- Traud Kloft, harpsichord


----------



## mirepoix

Giselle - Adam. Richard Bonynge and the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House.









Poor Giselle...compelled to dance until she pops her little clogs. Ah well, at least the music is charming.


----------



## Morimur

Itullian said:


> pretty defensive there.


The cover doesn't quite work; the font and photo are too disparate. That aside, your avatar is a hundred times worse; it's just too cluttered and illegible to work as an avatar... Well, what _I can_ make out is an obese man playing a flute of some sort -- and then there's a whole lot of junk behind him.


----------



## csacks

After a "binge" of Bartok yesterday. I am still going with Ferec Fricsay´s recordings for DG.
Now it is Beethoven´s group of symphonies, intercalated with Haendel´s Harp Concerto. Old records, very nice remasterization. Good sound and supreme conduction. A very recommendable purchase


----------



## dgee

Morimur said:


> The cover doesn't quite work; the font and photo are too disparate. That aside, your avatar is a hundred times worse; it's just too cluttered and illegible to work as an avatar... Well, what I can make out is an obese man playing a flute of some sort -- and then there's a whole lot of junk behind him.


We are are all obese men playing the flute with greasy grey hair against busy backgrounds


----------



## Cosmos

I'm a night owl, not an early bird. But, somehow, I managed to wake up extra early on my own.

So I watched the sun rise with Schubert's Great










Now, Haydn Organ Concerto in C, H 18 no. 10










Have a good morning, everyone!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I find these live performances of Mahler's Eighth and Second Symphonies to have more of a robust vitality to them than Tennstedt's earlier EMI endeavors.

I feel pride of place belong to the live performances, hands down.

Exhilarating ending to the Second Symphony.


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> An old favourite:
> 
> *Charles-Valentin Alkan* - Organ Works Vol 1 & 2 (Toccata)
> 
> View attachment 51376
> .
> View attachment 51377
> 
> 
> Kevin Bowyer, organ of Blackburn Cathedral
> 
> /ptr


Listening to these right now on Spotify. 
Electrifying.
Thanks for highlighting them


----------



## Oskaar

*Modern American Bass*

Composers: Joseph Iadone, Halsey Stevens, Quincy Porter, Jerome Moross, Otto Luening, Johanna Beyer, Barney Childs, George Perle, William Sydeman, John Cage, James Tenney, Jacob Druckman

Robert Black, bass 
John McDonald, piano









Sonata for Double Bass and Piano *Joseph Iadone *

Arioso and Etude *Halsey Stevens *

Lyric Piece for Contrabass and Piano *Quincy Porter *

Sonatina *Jerome Moross *

Suite for Bass and Piano	*Otto Luening *

Movement for Double Bass and Piano *Johanna Beyer *

Sonata for Bass Alone *Barney Childs *

Monody II *George Perle *

For Double Bass Alone *William Sydeman *

59 1⁄2′′ for a String Player *John Cage *

Beast *JamesTenney *

Valentine *Jacob Druckman *














Jerome Moross--------Otto Luening














Johanna Beyer--------John Cage​
The double bass is an instrument I rarely focus on, but what an instrument! The posibilities of emotional and teksture ekspressions are colossal. This double disc is varied, well played and produced, and very rewarding listening.

*The contrabass and viola were the last of the string instruments to make the leap to this prominence, and Robert Black's recital on these discs shows the remarkable emergence of the former as a leading voice for the most intimate and imaginative musings of American composers from the last century. *
*newworldrecords.org*

*Black, a member of the Bang on a Can All Stars and a gadfly among composers including John Cage, D.J. Spooky, Elliott Carter and Meredith Monk, gets to the heart of the bass's turning point in this two-disc set, balancing works with piano (the excellent John McDonald) and double bass solo. The works range from the mid-century, a time when the bass was expanding its orchestral presence and also becoming a prominent feature in jazz outfits-a crossover apparent in tracks like Joseph Iadone's album-opener Sonata for Double Bass and Piano and Jerome Moross's Sonatina.*
*wqxr.org*


----------



## ptr

*Gerd Wachowski* - Festliche Orgelmusik: Improvisatitionen (MDG)







.








Gerd Wachowski an der grossen Rieger-Orgel der St.-Jakobs-Kirche zu Rothenburg ob der Tauber

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 6 (Harnoncourt); Cello Sonata #3 (Gulda/Fournier); Piano Trios #5 & 6 (Beaux Arts Trio)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mussorgsky* (arr. *Ravel*): "Pictures", w. BPO/HvK (rec.1965); *Brahms*: German Requiem, w. Herreweghe et al (rec.1996).

View attachment 51404


----------



## Orfeo

*Igor Stravinsky*
Opera in three acts "The Rake's Progress."
-Don Garrard, Judith Raskin, Alexander Young, John Reardon, Jean Manning, Sarfaty, Miller, & Tracey.
-Colin Tilney, harpsichord.
-The Royal Philharmonic & The Sadler's Wells Opera Chorus/Igor Stravinsky.

*Sergey Slominsky*
Concerto-buffa.
-The St. Petersburg Chamber Orchestra/Edward Serov.

*Yuri Falik*
Simple Symphony.
-The St. Petersburg Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Dmitriev.

*Andrey Petrov*
Poem for Organ, Strings, and Percussion.
-The St. Petersburg Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra/Arvid Jansons.


----------



## Vasks

_Exploring Igor's keyboard output_


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> The Decca is the same recording. It was originally issued by RCA.


Thats handy...I just ordered it from amazon. Cheers Greg!


----------



## Vaneyes

Joo's on first.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

I am still working my way through my many July (arrived in August) purchases  I have about 6 more to go.









For the next few days, disc one will occupy one of the five spots in my player.

Penderecki : Symphony 2, Te Deum
Penderecki/Polish Radio Chorus and Symphony Orchestra

While violadude called this symphony "dull", I find it to be very enjoyable. It is decidedly Shostakovian in flavour. I still haven't noticed the _Silent Night_ quotes that have earned it its nickname "Christmas Symphony". The composer did not indicate that this was to be, in any way, a Christmas symphony.

The other piece, occupying a bit more than half of the disc, is Te Deum. I am not typically enamoured with choral works, but this is an impressive work. The sonorities and timbres, most noticeable between stanzas, are marvellous.


----------



## JACE

Headphone Hermit said:


> Yes, this is an ear-opener of an interpretation that reveals more of the novelty of Berlioz' orchestration than many 'modern' performances. I also have Norrington's version .... they way he gets the orchestra to play the rattling skeletons bit (when they tap the strings with the back of the bows - there is a technical term for this that I cannot put my hands on at the moment) is absolutely wonderful. I'm not sure which I prefer - Gardiner's or Norrington's .... or the other three or four versions that I have.


Yes, I like Norrington's recording too. One of the best _fantastiques_, imho.

Haven't heard JEG's. Might have to check it out.


----------



## Cosmos

More morning music: Beethoven - Cello Sonata no. 1 in F


----------



## JACE

Earlier this AM:










*Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk / Rostropovich, Vishnevskaya, Gedda, et al*


----------



## senza sordino

All strings 
Dvorak String Quartet #12 American, Tchaikovsky String Quartet #2, Borodin String Quartet #2







Barber Adagio, RVW Fantasia on Thomas Tallis, Greensleeves, Tchaikovsky Andante Cantabile, Mahler Adagietto from Symphony #5


----------



## Pugg

​
It's Renée Fleming time :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Szell and Fleisher, a very good combo.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Working my way through this box, and at present listening to this thrilling _Harold en Italie_ with Nobuko Imai on the viola. Annoyingly this box set duplicates _Lelio_ and _Romeo et Juliette_, which are in the Philips/Davis Choral and Vocal Works box set, but, in all other aspects it can hardly be faulted. Berlioz, Davis. What's not to like?


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Cond. John Eliot Gardiner/ORR*
> - Recorded and performed in the same Paris Concert Hall that the work originally premiered in 1830.
> 
> To quote Woodduck from another thread:
> "_... that Gardiner Fantastique is fascinating and a must-have recording. The acoustics of the hall are very dry, and the period-style instruments Gardiner uses are thus revealed in all their wonderful weirdness - serpent, ophicleide, etc. These were the sounds Berlioz shoved at the unsuspecting public in 1830!_"


Of course, I had to check what part of the music is on display...it's a portion from the Fourth Movement march.



Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51390
> 
> 
> View attachment 51391
> 
> 
> I find these live performances of Mahler's Eighth and Second Symphonies to have more of a robust vitality to them than Tennstedt's earlier EMI endeavors.
> 
> I feel pride of place belong to the live performances, hands down.
> 
> Exhilarating ending to the Second Symphony.


I have this Eighth on DVD, and agree that these are wonderful performances.


----------



## Mahlerian

Actually, this was yesterday -
Janacek: From the House of the Dead


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Of course, I had to check what part of the music is on display...it's a portion from the Fourth Movement march.
> 
> I have this Eighth on DVD, and agree that these are wonderful performances.


You _should_. . . as you put the Tennstedt-London-Philharmonic-live fish-hook in my mouth _first_-- by reviewing the live Tennstedt Mahler's Second. _;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> You _should_. . . as you put the Tennstedt-London-Philharmonic-live fish-hook in my mouth _first_-- by reviewing the live Tennstedt Mahler's Second. _;D_


Well, let's be honest, I don't _*always*_ agree with my past self! I, too, change my mind.


----------



## Morimur

*Dalbavie | Sørensen | Kurtág | Lutoslawski - Shadows of Silence (Welser-Möst)*










_Review by James Leonard_

Shadows of Silence by Leif Ove Andsnes is a sensually beautiful recording of contemporary piano music mixing solo and concerted works. Andsnes' superb program illuminates what might be called the post-Impressionist strain of post-Modernist music. The two big works here, Witold Lutoslawski and Marc-André Dalbavie's virtuosic and visionary piano concertos, alternate with three luminously poetic solo pieces: Bent Sørensen's Lullabies and Shadows of Silence at either end of the disc with selections from György Kurtág's Games in the center. As he has for composers from Grieg to Janácek, Andsnes consistently delivers brilliantly conceived, powerfully executed performances, deploying his nuanced tone, and formidable technique to make the case for every work here both separately and together, that is, with each piece satisfying in itself while at the same time creating a larger aesthetic whole out of the dramatic sequence. Franz Welser-Möst elicits eloquent accompaniments from the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks and EMI provides crisp, deep, and uncannily immediate sound. Though not for listeners who believe music history ended in 1911, anyone interested in contemporary music should by all means try this disc.


----------



## opus55

Headphone Hermit said:


> Interesting. There have been many posts featuring this Janowski set recently - and it is good if it is enjoyed so much, but my set is on the 'swap for something else' pile in Hermit Towers. I have the Keilberth live set (from 1957?) on Testament which I find so much more exciting. The Testament set is full of stage noises, many of which are pretty loud, so that will put off many people. For instance, it sounds as if they had real horses on stage in some scenes and you can hear them restlessly changing foot in the music - obviously, this will be too intrusive for many ears. But overall, I get a real sense of immediacy, a real sense of drama and a great wage of committment from Kleiberth that I didn't pick up from the Janowski cycle - yes, its assured, well produced, has good sound, good performances etc etc ... but it didn't sound like an 'opera' to me. But, we all seek (slightly) different things from our listening


I'll listen to Keilberth when I get a chance. I am one of those people put off by sound quality of pre-1960 live recordings though :lol:

Janowski cycle to me is a good alternate take for the reasons you mentioned. It'll let me relax and enjoy the details of music while sacrificing in intensity of the drama. I go to Solti when I want a more powerful version.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Well, let's be honest, I don't _*always*_ agree with my past self! I, too, change my mind.


You can change you mind; and even talk to yourself. . . but never _answer_ yourself. _;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> You can change you mind; and even talk to yourself. . . but never _answer_ yourself. _;D_


I was wondering why I never got a reply to that love letter...


----------



## omega

*Claude Debussy*
_Pelléas et Mélisande_
M. Exig | F. Le Roux | J. Van Dam | J.-P. Courtis | C. Ludwig
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor | Wiener Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder* performed by Astrid Varnay, Leopold Ludwig and the Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, recorded in 1955.

This is an awe-inspiring performance, truly absorbing. Astrid Varnay gives an otherworldly performance. My go-to recordings of this set of lieder have always featured Kirsten Flagstad but - and this the highest complement for me - I am certainly going to have to add this recording to the list.

The contribution of Leopold Ludwig and the Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks must not be underestimated. The connection between soloist and ensemble is divine.

This performance alone is worth the price of the 'Bayreuth Heronie' boxed set. A true bargain.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> I was wondering why I never got a reply to that love letter...


Oh, you did.

Your head was just probably turned the other way. . . believe me, I know. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. _;D_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar's stunning Enigma Variations.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm on the last disc of this set: Symphony no. 5, Incidental Music from Pelléas et Mélisande, and Symphony no. 7.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ligeti

Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra*
Jean-Guihen Queyras, vc

*Concerto for Violin and Orchestra*
Saschko Gawriloff, vn

Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1994]

Ligeti's Violin concerto is a stunning work, this is going to become a firm favourite amongst my growing 1950+ collection. This was the world premiere recording, and the performance is electric. The cello concerto is more unusual and will take repeated listening, I think.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The four mythical queens of one of Strauss' lesser-known masterpieces, _Die Liebe der Danae_ ("The Love of the Danae")-- Semele, Europa, Alkmene, and Leda-- regally present themselves before the throne of King Midas in the sumptuously-orchestrated Act I.

The buildup and choral climaxes of this scene are one of my favorite things in all of Strauss.

If ever I'm crowned Empress of the Universe, this will be the soundtrack for it.

Mackeras does an absolutely gorgeous job with conducting. The female principals are first-rate. The sound quality. . . . well, a flat, monaural-sounding 'third-rate.' But the _performance_ of this densely-textured, sumptuous score is not likely to be exceeded in my view-- which is epic and gorgeous and really should have been the subject of an MGM movie with Norma Shearer as Danae as far as I'm concerned.

If you like _Die Frau ohne Schatten_, _Die Aegyptiche Helena_, and, say, Korngold's opera _Violanta_-- I daresay you'll love parts of this opera.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Marschallin Blair said:


> one of Strauss' lesser-known masterpieces, _Die Liebe der Danae_ ("The Love of the Danae")
> The buildup and choral climaxes of this scene are one of my favorite things in all of Strauss.
> 
> *If ever I'm crowned Empress of the Universe*, this will be the soundtrack for it.


You will be, you will be, Marschallin...


----------



## Guest

The title is a bit of a misnomer since there are only two proper chaconnes, but his playing is brilliant. The sound is basically good but a little over-reverberant for my taste. Does add a nice sense of bloom, though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

TurnaboutVox said:


> You will be, you will be, Marschallin...


You're an absolute, Doll. _;D_


----------



## Morimur

*Josquin Desprez - Messe Ave Maris Stella, Motets à la Vierge (A Sei Voci)*

A little late, but in honor of Taggart's safe return from the hospital...










The 15th century does not lay claim to J.S. Bach, but it birthed Desprez.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yet more *Busoni:

Variation and fugue 'en forme libre d'après le 20 ème prélude de Chopin'
Etudes Op. 16 n°1 - 6
Etude en forme de Variation op 17*
Daniel Blumenthal (Piano) - [Pavane, 1995]

The variation and fugue on Chopin's Op 28 no. 20 is an extraordinary, virtuosic thing, more than 30 minutes in duration. I couldn't find much about it on-line (when I googled this recording for more information I came up with my own previous posting here on January 18th). Perhaps someone else knows more?


----------



## violadude

Morimur said:


> A little late, but in honor of Taggart's safe return from the hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 16th century does not lay claim to J.S. Bach, but it birthed Desprez.


Actually, that was the 15th century that did that. The 16th century killed him.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morimur said:


> A little late, but in honor of Taggart's safe return from the hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 16th century does not lay claim to J.S. Bach, but it birthed Desprez.


"Hear! Hear!"

Elbows raised. Cups extended.

"For Taggart!"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Marschallin Blair said:


> You're an absolute, Doll. _;D_


I'm an absolute..._quelle chose_, chérie? :kiss:


----------



## jim prideaux

Khachaturian and Kabalevsky Violin Concertos performed by Mordokovich,Jarvi and the SNO......while initially impressed with the latter it is the former that grows in it's appeal-barring some rather 'overcooked' moments that is!


----------



## Morimur

violadude said:


> Actually, that was the 15th century that did that. The 16th century killed him.


You're right. Corrected.


----------



## MagneticGhost

jim prideaux said:


> Khachaturian and Kabalevsky Violin Concertos performed by Mordokovich,Jarvi and the SNO......while initially impressed with the latter it is the former that grows in it's appeal-barring some rather 'overcooked' moments that is!


It's the over cooking that makes that Khachaturian performance so stellar. 
Khachaturian should always be served well-done.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm an absolute..._quelle chose_, chérie?


_'Poupée,' mon chère, poupée._


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to Rimsky Korsakov's symphonies from Brilliant Classics RK edition. 
Great fun slices of Russian Romanticism.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> It's the over cooking that makes that Khachaturian performance so stellar.
> Khachaturian should always be served well-done.


That Mordkovich/Jarvi Khachaturian _Violin Concerto __kicks _in both performance_ a__nd_ sound.


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> _'Poupée,' mon chère, poupée._


Je t'aime mon petit cochon... Pardonnez moi, Je ne parle pas bien le français.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morimur said:


> Je t'aime mon petit cochon... Pardonnez moi, Je ne parle pas bien le français.












_ Cochon? Est-ce ce que vous appelez votre mère? Ou est-ce simplement ce que d'autres l'appellent? Tu veux dire, bien sûr, «Déesse» - avec un grand «D». . . Ou pouvez-vous épeler du tout?_


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, you did.
> 
> Your head was just probably turned the other way. . . believe me, I know. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. _;D_
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-
> qyGd7FNPL3M/UDkUTXDEzEI/AAAAAAAAFkw/n0LPRWrbNBA/s1600/marie+antoinette+on+the+set.jpg


Tyrone Power! Arg! My mum was severly smitten with him to the point I was nearly christened Tyrone. Dad wouldnt have it because She wouldnt name either of my sisters after Deanna Durban. Parents eh?


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Cochon? Est-ce ce que vous appelez votre mère? Ou tout simplement ce que les autres l'appellent. Tu veux dire, bien sûr, "Déesse"-- avec un grand «D.». . . Ou pouvez-vous épeler du tout? _


Marschallin Blair! What language!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Tyrone Power! Arg! My mum was severly smitten with him to the point I was nearly christened Tyrone. Dad wouldnt have it because She wouldnt name either of my sisters after Deanna Durban. Parents eh?


They really should have. It would have been cute. My mother named me after a TV star, incidentally.


----------



## Badinerie

Growing up a Catholic in a protestant area of Glasgow in the 60's was traumatic enough without being a half Italian boy called Tyrone thank you very much! Though If I had Alice Faye to keep my spirits up I may have chanced it....


----------



## hpowders

Janspe said:


> Last Sunday I decided that it's time to finally get to know Mahler's music, starting with the first symphony. So this week I've listened to seven different recordings of it, culminating today with Gergiev's take with the LSO - mind you, it was not a deliberate decision to leave that one last, I just went through random recordings.
> 
> I must say that I'm very impressed! I especially love the first and third movements. The mysterious opening of the symphony is just marvelous, and the third movement has a nice touch of variety to it.
> 
> I wish I was able to describe my impressions better, but words escape me - I'm really looking forward to continuing this project with the second symphony. And based on what I've read on this forum, I've got a lot of musical discoveries waiting for me...


You described it very well! I would have done the same as you-listen to many different recordings of it.

Good job!! :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morimur said:


> Marschallin Blair! What language!
> 
> View attachment 51426












_Non, pas vraiment. C'est simplement l'arrogance justifiable de la belle et le bien-élevés._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Growing up a Catholic in a protestant area of Glasgow in the 60's was traumatic enough without being a half Italian boy called Tyrone thank you very much! Though If I had Alice Faye to keep my spirits up I may have chanced it....
> 
> View attachment 51427











_Mignon._ _;D_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Beecham, Jussi, and Victoria de los Angeles!


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart, Horn Concertos
David Jolley, William Purvis, horns
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

I have three different sets of this music and this one is the clear winner.
If you are ever down and out, these delightful horn concertos should put a smile on your face!


----------



## Sid James

*J. S. Bach *_St. Matthew Passion (highlights)_
- Soloists with Hungarian Festival Choir & Hungarian State SO under Géza Oberfrank (Naxos)

I am aiming to cherry pick some of *Bach's* great works whilst reading up about them. His choral music has been harder for me to like than Handel's, however I really enjoyed listening to this disc. It has this kind of otherworldly emotion, particularly the famous aria "Erbarme dich, mein Gott!"

Bach's time in Liepzig was in some ways a struggle, the church authorities weren't all that enamoured of his operatic style of church music. Bach had to constantly beg for more money to hire better musicians to perform this music (which was difficult for the time). He also took somewhat of a risk by hiring Christian Friedrich Henrici (known as "Picander") to write many of his texts, including for the *St. Matthew Passion*. Picander had written plays that satirised Liepzig's elites, which where banned by the city council.

Its also interesting to read how Bach was much admired by his fellow musicians, including Telemann (who was godfather to one of his sons). Before the time that Mendelssohn revived this piece, Bach was still known and studied by those in music (including Mendelssohn's teacher, Zelter).

In the late 19th century, Bach was elevated to Godly status, which was the opposite of his prior neglect. In the mid 20th century he was dismissed by some as being nothing more than a highly able technician, his music separated from any hint of biographical or historical context. Again this was a reaction to the distorted "God" view, the stigma of Romanticism still being strong during the heady days of Modernist ideology.

Whilst assessments of Bach have fluctuated from one ideological extreme to another, his position as being amongst the most important composers has strengthened. This element of changing perceptions about Bach interests me a lot, as does his contributions to music.

I'll finish with a quote speaking to how Mendelssohn's revivial of _St. Matthew Passion _touched the heart of one of his famous correspondents:

_"Your latest [letter], with news of the happy performance of that great musical work of the past, gives me food for thought. It is as if I heard the sea breaking in the distance. I send you congratulations on the perfect success of what can hardly be represented."_
*- Goethe.*










*Bernstein* _Fancy Free - Ballet_
- Nashville Symphony under Andrew Mongrelia (Naxos)










*Herrmann* _Echoes for String Quartet_
- Fine Arts Quartet: Ralph Evans, Efim Boico, violins; Yuri Gandelsman, viola; Wolfgang Laufer, cello (Naxos)

Finishing with *Lenny's Fancy Free *and another favourite string quartet, *Echoes* by *Bernard Herrmann*.


----------



## Bruce

I kept to works of the 20th century today:

Enescu - First Rumanian Rhapsody in A, Op. 11, No. 1
Ginastera - First Piano Concerto, Op. 28 
Schuller - Triplum
Glass - Violin Concerto
Holmboe - Symphony No. 6


----------



## Pugg

​
To start this day: Schubert , Part songs .


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I'm exploring more Schubert: he's one of the best composers at portraying contradictory feelings that pierce to the psyche of one's presence.

Schwanengesang
Mass in E flat
Piano trio in E flat


----------



## senza sordino

This was a good buy for me a few months ago, as my collection of piano music is seriously deficient. 
Tonight I listened to one of the five disks from







Bach, Chopin, Bartok, Ginastera, Prokofiev, Scarlatti


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 124 "My Jesus leave I not"

For the 1st Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1725

Karl Richter, cond.

a little late getting to Bach today after a full day's jury duty


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven's Fidelio (Harnoncourt, 1994)


----------



## Badinerie

Cheery stuff for a dull morning.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 82 in C Major, 'The Bear'; Symphony No. 83 in G minor, 'The Hen' (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This morning it's the turn of the overtures, spectacularly played by the LSO and conducted with Colin Davis's usual elan!


----------



## Badinerie

Didnt even know he drove a Lotus!


----------



## Bas

Johann Christian Bach - Missa de Requiem, Misserere
By Lenneke Ruiten [soprano], Ruth Sandhoff [alto], Colin Balzer [tenor], Thomas Bauer [bass]
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Hans-Christoph Rademann [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Lenneke Ruiten, I don't know if she is all that famous outside the Netherlands, but I have seen her two times live, she has such a beautiful voice, performing usually from baroque works up until Mozart. I really love her timbre.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> If ever I'm crowned Empress of the Universe, this will be the soundtrack for it.


There is no *if* about it .... as your legion of adorers will testify <3


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> _'Poupée,' mon chère, poupée._


Je suis desolée, Chérie, mais ....... I asked my two native speaker French colleagues if _poupée_ was an appropriate term to address to a middle-aged man and there was much in the way of gallic shrugs, tutting, shaking of heads and glotteral mutterrings and the consensus was that calling someone a little doll might be appropriate for a mother to a small girl, but not in this context


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Michael Hamel's Diaphainon - Hans Zender, cond.










Pascal Dusapin's Perelà, Uomo di Fumo - Alain Altinoglu, cond.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Brahms* - Symphony No. 1 in C minor / F. Welser-Most, Cleveland Orchestra

*Schubert* - Piano Quintet in A / Juhani Lagerspetz, Sini Simonen, Steven Dann et al.

*Sibelius* - Luonnotar / S. Rattle, B. Hannigan, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## D Smith

Bach - Sonatas for Violin and Piano - Viktoria Mullova and Bruno Canino. Mullova performs these exceptionally well.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fuge (arranged for String Quartet by Robert Simpson)

The Delme Quartet: Galina Solodchin and John Trulser, violins -- John Underwood, viola -- Jonathan Williams, cello


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with some Mozart last night. Symphonies No. 32 (which was very short, more like an overture...), 34, 35 'Haffner' and 36 'Linz'. Trevor Pinnock conducted the English Concert from the harpsichord.









Went next to Mahler and his Symphony No. 7. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









Listened to some Beethoven piano sonatas next. Jeno Jando played Sonatas No. 22 through 26.









Ended my temporary Rachmaninoff embargo and listened to Piano Concertos No. 2, 4 and the Paganini Rhapsody. Valentina Lisitsa played the solo piano while Michael Francis led the London Symphony Orchestra.









Finishing up with Sharon Kam playing the two Carl Maria von Weber Clarinet Concertos. I can't help myself, I just love this disc. Kurt Masur led the Gewaundhaus Orchestra.


----------



## Badinerie

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Beecham, Jussi, and Victoria de los Angeles!


Inspired by StlukesguildOhio Im listening to this right now. Just the Mono Highlight lp though. I'll be wrung out like a used dish cloth if I listen to the whole thing!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Je suis desolée, Chérie, mais ....... I asked my two native speaker French colleagues if _poupée_ was an appropriate term to address to a middle-aged man and there was much in the way of gallic shrugs, tutting, shaking of heads and glotteral mutterrings and the consensus was that calling someone a little doll might be appropriate for a mother to a small girl, but not in this context


My deepest apologies. Really.

I thought it would automatically connote a term of endearment.

-- A botched and bungled 'Blair ten pointer' for sure. _;D_

Cheers.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Out-_STAND_-ing disc in every way: performance, sound, and orchestral response. I just love cranking this in the office. _Ole_! Tortelier-ador!









Selections from Massenet.









I _love _the main theme of the first movement of the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto; especially with how Reiner articulates it.


----------



## Morimur

*William Byrd | Thomas Tallis - (2008) Heavenly Harmonies (Stile Antico)*










*10/10*

It's not easy to conceive and successfully impose a concert-performance dynamic on the formal, square structures of Tallis' Psalm-tune settings, bringing an air of excitement to these essentially functional church pieces. In most circumstances these works merely sound, well, like formal and square hymns, albeit very well crafted with strong, sturdy melodies and occasionally interesting harmony. But if you've been paying attention to the choral music scene lately, you know to expect that Stile Antico--a conductorless British ensemble of 13 (or so) young singers--is more than capable of giving exciting new life to old music, and that's exactly what we get here. There's energy and vitality in the singing that gives unusual substance and power to these very short (most around one minute or less), text-centered settings.

Of course, it was a very good programming idea to intersperse the brief Psalm-tunes with some of William Byrd's most substantial motets. Ne irascaris Domine, Infelix ego, Laetentur coeli, and Tribulationes civitatum stand among Byrd's greatest works--indeed, among the most valued treasures of choral music. As such, they are oft-performed and recorded--and not surprisingly Stile Antico's renditions join with the very best in the catalog. Although I'm not so much a fan of this ensemble's very slow tempo for Ne irascaris, these singers certainly have the control to generate and sustain the necessary momentum--and the beautifully-wrought ending (a trademark of this group!) negates all earlier reservations regarding tempo. Laetentur coeli (no holding back here!) is a highlight worthy of special mention--an example of both Stile Antico's remarkable ensemble balance and sensitive linear interplay and the exceptionally complementary sound that captures these details so clearly and vibrantly. Not to be missed!

_-- David Vernier, ClassicsToday.com_


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Concerto 5 "Emperor" (Tan/Norrington); String Quartet #10 "Harp" (Sine Nomine SQ); Rudolf Serkin playing the Fantasy for Piano in G major, op. 77.

I recommend that latter work to anyone who may not have heard it--it's really lovely.


----------



## julianoq

First listen on this performance by Gorisek of the Concord Sonata. This sonata is quickly rising to my personal top list of piano works..


----------



## rrudolph

One of the great things about buying used CDs from an off-the-beaten path thrift store is that you never know what you might find; one is often afforded the opportunity to sample music that might otherwise have gone ignored. I probably would not have ever gone out of my way to seek out these three recordings; I've long been familiar with the composer's names and had a general concept of the time period in which they worked but knew little else about them. For the princely sum of 90 cents per CD, I am now able to fill that gap in my musical education! I must say, I REALLY like the Hummel concertos in particular.
Ah, sweet serendipity!

Hummel: Piano Concerto in a minor Op. 85/Piano Concerto in b minor Op. 89








Moscheles: Piano Concerto #4 in e minor Op. 64/Piano Concerto #5 in C Major Op. 87/Recollections of Ireland Op. 69








Reinecke: Piano Concerto #1 in f# minor Op. 72/Piano Concerto #2 in e minor Op. 120


----------



## Orfeo

*Piotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Opera in three acts "Mazeppa."
-Sergei Leiferkus, Galina Gorchakova, Anatoly Kotscherga, Larissa Dyadkova, Larin, et al.
-The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra & the Chorus of the Royal Opera, Stockholm/Neemi Jarvi.

*Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
Overture to Tsar Boris.
The Cedar and the Palm.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Symphony no. VII in F major, op. 77(*).
Karelian Legend, op. 99(*).
Symphonic Poem "The Sea", op. 28.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov(*).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Nikolayevich Scriabin*
Symphony no. III in C Minor, op. 43 "The Divine Poem."
-The Philadelphia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "Perseo" (Rolla/Hungaroton)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #73 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #27 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for a belated* Geminiani* death day (September 17, 1762).


----------



## JACE

julianoq said:


> First listen on this performance by Gorisek of the Concord Sonata. This sonata is quickly rising to my personal top list of piano works..


Yes! The "Concord" is magnificent! :cheers:

If I recall correctly, Gorisek's interpretation is a bit unconventional in its slowness.

But I think the sonata invites _many_ different interpretations, rather than just one. Ives himself was reluctant to instruct/"coach" pianist John Kirkpatrick when he asked for input as he was preparing to premiere the work. Instead, Ives would shrug off Kirkpatrick's questions, wanting him to find his own way through the piece.

I love that open-endedness. And it's very appropriate for a piece dedicated to Transcendentalist writers!


----------



## JACE

rrudolph said:


> One of the great things about buying used CDs from an off-the-beaten path thrift store is that you never know what you might find; one is often afforded the opportunity to sample music that might otherwise have gone ignored.
> 
> Ah, sweet serendipity!


I love that too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Berlioz. CD 9. Janet Baker singing *La Mort de Cleopatre* and *Herminie*. Strikingly original music, stunningly executed by Baker, Davis and the LSO.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> *Khachaturian* and Kabalevsky Violin Concertos performed by Mordokovich,Jarvi and the SNO......while initially impressed with the latter it is the former that grows in it's appeal-barring some rather 'overcooked' moments that is!


The King of Koncerti, Khachaturian is. Other suggestions, Piano w. Berezovsky, Cello w. Tarasova.:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Speaking of serendipitous thrift store finds, I was just playing one last night: *Beethoven* as performed by *Ivan Moravec*:










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 / with the Vienna Musikverein Orchestra & Martin Turnovsky
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight"

This 4-LP Classics Record Library/Connoisseur Society box set is from 1969. I came across it at Goodwill a few years ago.


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> disconcerted by recent posts that indirectly criticised the quality of recording with the Fischer Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch of the symphonies-must be my ears but just checked out the Sinfonia Concertante and I cannot really hear any problems-but will have to check out recommendations to see if any are available fro amazon second hand-always ready to take advice, thats me!


Actually, there is a slight variation in the sound, as the recordings were made at different times. As I recall, the later-recorded ones sound better to me, meaning less ambient, more direct, but overall, I have no real problem with this set.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> The King of Koncerti, Khachaturian is.


With such phrasing, your avatar Yoda should be.


----------



## millionrainbows

Nielsen-2nd and 3rd symphonies, Blomstedt, SFSO. I like him when he has "calmed down" and there is no horn-blaring. Otherwise, I find Nielsen somewhat nondescript.












 Click to open expanded view


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> With such phrasing, your avatar Yoda should be.


With what looks like an alpaca golf jumper, no less. Cheers!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Debussy*, *Poulenc*,* Franck*: Cello Sonatas, w. Isserlis & Devoyon (rec.1989); *Lalo*: Cello Concerto, w. Chang/Pappano (rec.2005).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Creation Mass in B-Flat Major (George Guest; Cantelo; Watts; Tear; Robinson; Cleobury; Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields).









The Kyrie is ingenious! What an introduction, possibly Haydn's best ever. It's brilliant, imo. And that counterpoint, with the low bass strings and the bass voice part coming together, just awesome. The horns and trumpets in this recording blaze and have a nice, sharp 'crackle'.


----------



## Skilmarilion

rrudolph said:


> Hummel: Piano Concerto in a minor Op. 85/Piano Concerto in b minor Op. 89
> View attachment 51456


LOL at this cover!

But I shouldn't really -- Stephen Hough has mad skills.


----------



## Cosmos

Going through the first book of Bach's Well Tempered Clavier










The first CD I got in my collection! A Christmas present from my mom, back when I first started listening to classical. I remember I was intimidated by how many preludes and fugues there were, I didn't listen to it for a long time! Anyway, this recording has become my favorite of the work simply for the sentimental value

Right now, I'm on the Eb Prelude, No. 7


----------



## Itullian




----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Speaking of serendipitous thrift store finds, I was just playing one last night: *Beethoven* as performed by *Ivan Moravec*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 / with the Vienna Musikverein Orchestra & Martin Turnovsky
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight"
> 
> This 4-LP Classics Record Library/Connoisseur Society box set is from 1969. I came across it at Goodwill a few years ago.


Perhaps the most underrated great pianist of the Twentieth Century: Ivan Moravec.


----------



## rrudolph

More thrift store purchases:

Walton: Symphony #1








Walton: Belshazzar's Feast/Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia








Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite/Toccata Marziale


----------



## Blancrocher

Barenboim playing Schubert sonatas.

His comments on preparing this recent release here: http://www.danielbarenboim.com/news...ano-sonatas-on-deutsche-grammophon-label.html


----------



## hpowders

^^^Man has he aged!!


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> ^^^Man has he aged!!


Would that Schubert had lived so long!


----------



## julianoq

Listening to the 4th piano concerto played by Paul Lewis. Overall great performance from him but I felt that the orchestra lacks energy sometimes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Hi. My name is Blair, and I'm a Schubert's-Fifth-o-holic."


----------



## omega

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony n°2_
Andris Nelsons, Lucerne Festival orchestra
Television broadcast of the opening concert of the 2014 Lucerne Festival


----------



## jim prideaux

millionrainbows said:


> Nielsen-2nd and 3rd symphonies, Blomstedt, SFSO. I like him when he has "calmed down" and there is no horn-blaring. Otherwise, I find Nielsen somewhat nondescript.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to open expanded view


I might be 'out of whack' with this observation but in comparison with Schonwandt or Myung Whun Chung I find Blomstedt to be a little 'nondescript'.......

not an accusation that can be hurled at my current listening.......Schumann Konzertstuck performed by Gardiner and the ORR


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Perhaps the most underrated great pianist of the Twentieth Century: Ivan Moravec.


You'll get no argument from me on that! I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> I might be 'out of whack' with this observation but in comparison with Schonwandt or Myung Whun Chung I find Blomstedt to be a little 'nondescript'.......


I had the same reaction to Blomstedt's Nielsen. I much prefer Ole Schmidt.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for solo violin, BWV1004
Etude en forme de variations, op.17 K.206
Variations on 'Kommt ein Vogel geflogen', K.222
Theme and Variations in C major, K.6 (1873)
Inno Variations, K.16 (1874)
Variations and Fugue on Chopin's Prélude in C minor, op.22 K.213*
Wolf Harden (Piano) - [Busoni - Piano Music Vol. 2. Naxos, 2001]

Some of these are the same pieces as on my Daniel Blumenthal Busoni recital on Pavane. Apart from the early K. 6 and K. 16 variations these are thrilling, complex, chromatic and highly rewarding works. Wolf Harden has recorded much more Busoni for Naxos, which I must explore.


----------



## Bruce

Cosmos said:


> Going through the first book of Bach's Well Tempered Clavier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first CD I got in my collection! A Christmas present from my mom, back when I first started listening to classical. I remember I was intimidated by how many preludes and fugues there were, I didn't listen to it for a long time! Anyway, this recording has become my favorite of the work simply for the sentimental value
> 
> Right now, I'm on the Eb Prelude, No. 7


I really love the way Feltsman plays Bach. I have a copy of the Goldberg Variations with Feltsman playing, and it's my favorite version (at least for piano). (For harpsichord, I think I'd go with Newman.)


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> The King of Koncerti, Khachaturian is. Other suggestions, Piano w. Berezovsky, Cello w. Tarasova.:tiphat:


How prominent is the flexatone in the second movement of the Berezovsky recording? I used to have an old LP of the piano concerto on the Polish stolat label, in which I thought the flexatone was perfectly balanced with the other instruments, but the other recordings I've heard either omit it altogether, or it's too soft to hear properly.

The Wikipedia article on Kharchaturian's Piano Concerto is rather interesting, if only because it mentions that the first movement "makes extensive use of the three-note theme of F, B-double-flat [(!!??)], and A-flat." I don't think I've ever seen the key of B double-flat mentioned anywhere else. Of course, I guess if your base key is D-flat. . . . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Concerto_%28Khachaturian%29


----------



## Kopachris

Listening to Beethoven's Scottish (and other) folk songs in honor of the referendum today.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Beyond All Mortal Dreams (Choir of Trinity College, Stephen Layton)*










_Artistic Quality_ *10/10* _Sound Quality_

It's true--and I've commented on this before--that it's a relatively rare thing to hear a European choir giving more than occasional attention to works by American composers. Perhaps they just don't know the repertoire; perhaps they consider it somehow inferior to the great and abundant works by composers of their homelands and neighbors. Well, happily here's a program, by one of Britain's top choirs, that shows not only a special knowledge of repertoire and composers, but through these excellent performances shows off music that is every bit as sophisticated and worthy of attention as anything being written by Europeans of today or of the past century. And none of it is by Eric Whitacre or Morten Lauridsen! (Stephen Layton has directed his choir Polyphony in acclaimed recordings by both of those current favorites.)

Anyone looking to discover some (mostly) modern choral music that's rooted enough in traditional forms and language that its decidedly "modern" elements and ideas are not only comprehensible but immediately appealing to ear and aesthetic sense, will find hours of pleasure among these 19 works. The opening piece--and one of the earliest composed (1991)--is René Clausen's Tonight eternity alone, its rich texture, perfectly integrated melodic and harmonic material, and its projection of both serenity and power ideally setting the stage for three works by Steven Stucky, who takes texture and harmony to a more complex yet no less "accessible" level.

The liner notes mention Stucky is a noted biographer of Witold Lutoslawski and his disc-mate Frank Ferko is a leading expert on the music of Olivier Messiaen. However, when you hear the opening chord--and subsequent harmonies and chant-like setting of O admirabile commercium, you'd swear Stucky was the Messiaen admirer, what with its inescapable references to Messiaen's classic O sacrum convivium. Yet, in Stucky's own setting of that latter text, he opts for a dramatic, highly energetic realization, with churning, rhythmic chanting, lots of pungent dissonance, but completely within a tightly controlled if sometimes ambiguous tonal framework.

The most interesting discovery for me was the music of Norwegian-born Ola Gjeilo--his Sanctus is a stunning piece, with multi-divisi textures and stylistic features that create a new world out of sounds reminiscent of those you hear in Russian/Baltic/Scandinavian sacred choral traditions. Stephen Paulus' music is always a pleasure, and we get three works here, including the well-loved Longfellow setting, The day is done.

I was a little surprised to find the three Marian motets and another work by Healey Willan included here--not that the motets aren't among the gems of 20th-century sacred choral music--because their style, closer to the early-century modes of British choral writing than to anything resembling "American", is so different from the program's other works, and because Willan was English-born (in 1880) and spent the last 54 of his 87 years in Toronto, Canada (not that there's anything wrong with that!). But who wants to get technical? These are gorgeous pieces--and this Trinity College choir sings them to the manner born.

As it does everything else here, which hopefully will inspire some other fine British choirs to take the plunge, so to speak, across the ocean and not only bring some exceptional music into the European choir repertoire, but also to bring it to the attention of those of us over here who may not have heard the work of Ola Gjeilo, or perhaps these fine Steven Stucky pieces. Of course there's much more I haven't mentioned, but I urge you to discover it all for yourself--like William Hawley's fascinating Mosella and Te vigilans oculis, and Edwin Fissinger's luscious Lux aeterna. Highly recommended.

_--David Vernier, ClassicsToday.com_


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

Yup, I still have a few more that have never seen the laser...









Rattle/BPO

I am rather pleased to be hearing the full symphony, all four movements, as I explore this symphony for the first time. There appears to be some dissension as to how close to Bruckner's ideas the final movement in the present form is: large portions had been entirely completed and some parts appear to have been lost. Nevertheless, the notes to the album suggest that, of the movement's total 653 bars, Bruckner had completed 440 bars, plus sketches and drafts that were elaborated to account for a further 117 bars, leaving only 96 bars that had to be supplemented.

So far, this one is not my favourite Bruckner Symphony, but I have only heard it once. It's definitely in my top six  I really couldn't judge how well I feel the fourth movement fits, but on the first listening, I thought it sounded slightly lower volume--by that I mean less impassioned--than what I have come to expect from Bruckner. I'm not very accustomed to Rattle's conducting style, either. My impressions, naïve as they are, suggest that he tends to prefer orchestral richness to nuance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> Je suis desolée, Chérie, mais ....... I asked my two native speaker French colleagues if _poupée_ was an appropriate term to address to a middle-aged man and there was much in the way of gallic shrugs, tutting, shaking of heads and glotteral mutterrings and the consensus was that calling someone a little doll might be appropriate for a mother to a small girl, but not in this context





Marschallin Blair said:


> My deepest apologies. Really.
> 
> *I thought it would automatically connote a term of endearment. *


I took it as that, with a large dose of ironic humour too! What amused me was the placement of your comma, thus:



> You're an absolute, Doll.


So I did wonder what an absolute _what_ I was! 
and my


> I'm an absolute...quelle chose, chérie?


 was intended as ironic humour too.

So - no offence taken here, and none given, I hope!


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Mass in Time of War, Nelson Mass, Symphony No. 88
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## TurnaboutVox

All this Busoni has given me the urge to hear my collection of Liszt solo piano. I'm starting with:

*Liszt -Années De Pèlerinage - I. Premier Année: Suisse S160*

La Chapelle de Guillaume Tell
Au lac de Wallenstadt
Pastorale
Au bord d'une source
Orage
Vallee d'Obermann
Eglogue (Hirtengesang)
Le Mal du pays
Les Cloches de Geneve

Jorge Bolet (Piano) [Decca, rec. 1983]

Bolet looked such a large, bulky man in his photograph on the liner notes of this disc that the sheer delicacy and finesse (and surprise) of his Liszt delighted me utterly. This is a wonderfully poetic performance recorded at London's Kingsway Hall in 1983.



> "Bolet's control of textures, as of phrasing, displays the most exceptional sensitivity. Although the Obermann piece is his major essay, one finds in the other eight pieces, also, the new qualities that Liszt brought to music, the extraordinarily fresh perceptions which they embody. . . . Bolet plays these . . . limpidly, with a pearl-like tone. They are a series of pastorals and, in this haunting interpretation, a series of enchantments . . . . _t is in keeping with everything else on this absolutely outstanding, and finely recorded LP that 'Orage', the most etude-like piece, with its profuse octaves, is shown to be a purely musical emanation. 'Le mal du pays' . . . receives another performance of surpassing beauty." -- Gramophone
> _


_








_


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 125 "In Peace and Joy do I depart"

For the Feast of Purification of Mary - Leipzig, 1725

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Morimur

*Giovanna Pessi | Susanna Wallumrod - (2011) If Grief Could Wait (Ambrosini, Achtman)*









Manfred Eicher's Edition of Contemporary Music label (aka ECM) has three creative foci: "classical" music, jazz and folk music. The last of these is often overlooked in discussions of ECM, but folk music, particularly that of the colder European climes, makes up a potent part of the company's catalog. These three foci do not exist separately from one another. Instead, they rub against each other, mixing at the interfaces. It is in these interfaces that Eicher practices his brilliant alchemy. Eicher has made a cottage industry out of challenging artists to think outside their boxes, often directly and often by bringing musicians from his different foci together for collaborations. More often than not this approach has paid off very well.

The fruits of Eicher's cross-pollinating approach can be heard throughout the history of the label. Beginning in the Hilliard Ensemble project with saxophonist Jan Garbarek, Officium (1994), and continuing with Mnemosyne (1999) and Officium Novum (2010), medieval chant meets ethereal reed tones. Former Hilliard tenor John Potter celebrated the music of John Dowland with saxophonist John Surman on In Darkness Let Me Dwell (1999) and Care-Charming Sleep (2003). And the Norwegian ensemble Trio Mediaeval mixes up polyphony on Folk Songs (2007) and A Worchester Ladymass (2011).

This probing tradition is continued in the coupling of Baroque harpist Giovanna Pessi with Norwegian popular singer/songwriter Susanna Wallumrod, performing a recital of mostly Henry Purcell (1659-1695) with some interesting surprises thrown in. Eicher approached Pessi about this, asking her to to develop a project of her own after hearing her perform on Rolf Lislevand's Diminuito (2008) and Christian Wallumrod's The Zoo is Far (2006) and Fabula Suite Suite Lugano (2009). Pessi then approached Wallumrød's younger sister, Susanna, whith whom she had recorded the far-reaching Sonata Mix Dwarf Cosmos (Rune Grammofon, 2007) about a Purcell project, employing specifically Wallumrød's classically-untrained voice in a more chamber-parlor setting.

The result of this collaboration is a collection of Purcell songs broken up by two Leonard Cohen compositions, a Nick Drake song and two pieces by Wallumrød. There is a certain kinship among of the music that makes it all immediately accessible, and perhaps more so than a straight classical recital, because of the more contemporary pieces. The Purcell songs are similar in character to John Dowland's (1563-1626) a generation previous. The recital is seasoned by the presence of Jane Achtman playing the traditional Baroque viol de gamba and Marco Ambrosini adding the nyckelharpa (a Swedish keyed fiddle), giving the pieces a rural, organic flavor. Wallumrød's own compositions act as the adhesive holding together this creatively unlikely song assembly. The artistry revels in Wallumrød's understated vocals, deceptively rendered as simple among the majesty of the period instrumentation. The entire package hangs together as a fragile yet defiant creative web.

_- C. Michael Bailey, allaboutjazz_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Hail Respighi!*









Respighi's epic-MGM-spectacle-of-an-opera _Semirama_, is kind of like an Oedipal version of Rossini's _Semiramide_ in reverse: the lascivious Queen Semirama of Babylon seduces the strapping young Babylonian general, Merodach-- and of course later finds out that he is her son.

But don't be a-Freud of it. The densely-textured music's over-the-top-exotic gorgeous.

I was listening to this at my friend's house last night and now I'm listening to it again on You Tube. I have to have it; despite the rather colorless tone of an otherwise vocally-strong Eva Marton as Semirama.

This would be so awesome to see staged with a huge budget.

This opera came out in 1910!

To hear music of comparably-exotic orchestration, one has to fast-foraward fourteen years to 1924, when the_ Pine of Rome _came out; or even to the fifties-- with the Miklos Rozsa scores to _Quo Vadis!, Ben Hur, and King of Kings_.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Not the Scottish folk-songs tonight, though it ought to be, perhaps. Why shouldn't Beethoven represent the musical soul of Scotland? Scotland was all for the Enlightenment and Beethoven surely represented the Enlightenment in music...anyway for tonight I'm claiming him!

*Lewis MacBeethoven* 
*Klaviersonate Nr. 31 As-dur op. 110*
(and, because it can't be ignored)
*Klaviersonate Nr. 32 c-moll op. 111*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips 1996]










Wish us a new enlightenment, starting tomorrow...


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Edgar Sergei Hovhannessian (Oganesian) ++ Loris Tjeknavorian


















http://www.allmusic.com/album/hovhannessianmarmar-symphony-no3-mw0001537440


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphony 6, w. DSO Berlin/Nagano (rec.2005); *Brahms*: Violin Concerto, w. Oistrakh/ONdF/Klemperer (rec.1960);* Dvorak*: Symphony 9, w. VPO/Kertesz (rec.1961).


----------



## Guest

I would say that the Prazak Quartet plays with every bit of the intensity of the Borodin Quartet, but they have far superior sound.










Thus, I was extremely pleased to see this new release, which certainly suggests that a cycle is in the works:


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> *How prominent is the flexatone in the second movement of the Berezovsky recording?* I used to have an old LP of the piano concerto on the Polish stolat label, in which I thought the flexatone was perfectly balanced with the other instruments, but the other recordings I've heard either omit it altogether, or it's too soft to hear properly.
> 
> The Wikipedia article on Kharchaturian's Piano Concerto is rather interesting, if only because it mentions that the first movement "makes extensive use of the three-note theme of F, B-double-flat [(!!??)], and A-flat." I don't think I've ever seen the key of B double-flat mentioned anywhere else. Of course, I guess if your base key is D-flat. . . . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Concerto_(Khachaturian)


A flexatone was used, but it's faint. I detect it at the 2:58 mark. The sound is not the best on the Warner recording, so that adds to the difficulty.

I found the Berezovsky performance mentioned at a blog.They provided a YT of the 2nd movement. You can clearly see the flexatonist doing his thing, but don't hear much. The flexatonist begins at about 2:18 of the YT. Surprisingly, it was spot-mic'd.

I think that is a different Berezovsky/Ural PO/Liss concert/session than I have. My 2nd movement runs 20 seconds longer.


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> I would say that the Prazak Quartet plays with every bit of the intensity of the Borodin Quartet, but they have far superior sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, I was extremely pleased to see this new release, which certainly suggests that a cycle is in the works:


I have their Beethoven cycle and it's great.


----------



## Jeff W

Just got back from the gym. Walton Viola and Violin Concertos were the music choice for today. Nigel Kennedy played the solo violin and viola while Andre Previn led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Tonight I'm enjoying Szymanowski String Quartets #s 1 and 2 performed by the Carmina Quartet


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I'll start off by recounting my favorite sections of *the 1st Act of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde (Bohm)*
- The Prelude (of course)
- My favorite stretch was from track 4 to then end of the Act: "Weh, ach wehe! Dies zu dulden" - "Auf! Auf! Ihr Frauen!" (my favorite!) - "Herr Tristan nah!" - "Tristan-Isold, Treuloser Holder".

Looking forward to start Act II. I admit to still having some difficulties with the Opera because of the voices, I'm so accustomed to orchestral-only works, I think I have to change the way I approach the two in order to fully appreciate opera. I'm so used to trying to understand the music (instruments) that when I'm listening to music with the voice at the forefront, I still find myself attempting to only understand the orchestral music instead of *both * orchestra and voice. Keep in mind, I'm completely new to opera. It'll take some time.

Earlier: *The 1st disc of Mahler's 8th, Pierre Boulez/Staatskapelle Berlin (DG)*

Wonderful, as expected.










Now: *Beethoven, Fidelio - Claudio Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra (Nina Stemme, Jonas Kaufmann)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ton de Leeuw (1926 - 1996)

Sonata for Piano no 2 (1948) 
Praeludium (1944) 
Partita for Piano (1943) 
Kleine Suite (1946) 
Ritmische Etudes (1952) 
Danse lente (1953) 
Afrikaanse Etudes (3) (1954) 
Pastorale
Lydische Suite (1954) *
René Eckhardt (Piano) [Quintone, 2012]

This is interesting. The music is rather Hindemithian. Eckhardt makes a convincing advocate for this modern Dutch composer.












> In his booklet notes, Paul Janssen talks about a threefold division of styles that could be used to classify de Leeuw's music: neoclassical, experimental or serialist, and extended modality. More importantly, though, he goes on to remark that this is at best a "purely cosmetic division" as the elements that remain constant throughout the composer's oeuvre far outweigh the differences. De Leeuw is unmistakably de Leeuw regardless of time period. Much of the music's positive effect must be credited to pianist René Eckhardt. His understanding of this music, his love of it, along with his fluency, breathes life into compositions that could sound boring in the hands of other pianists. His way of maintaining an air of simplicity in works such as the Partita (1943), the Praeludium, or Linkerhand en rechterhand creates an aura around the music with which the composer would have been delighted; it simply sounds like music that does not undergo development but simply "is." Though there are moments when one feels as though Eckhardt could be slightly more aggressive with the music (the Toccata or the "Réjouissante" from the 1946 Partita or especially the final movement of the Piano Sonata No. 2) he is attentive to the lyrical aspects of the figurational patterns, which could sound like empty ramblings without the careful attention to coloration and phrasing. All in all, this is a marvelous recording-the very first of de Leeuw's piano music, but hopefully not the last. This is music that deserves to be heard more. With excellent sound and informative booklet notes, this is a release to grab up and devour. So far this is one of the highlights of my year.
> 
> FANFARE: Scott Noriega


----------



## Manxfeeder

Aaron Copland


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'll start off by recounting my favorite sections of *the 1st Act of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde (Bohm)*
> - The Prelude (of course)
> - My favorite stretch was from track 4 to then end of the Act: "Weh, ach wehe! Dies zu dulden" - "Auf! Auf! Ihr Frauen!" (my favorite!) - "Herr Tristan nah!" - "Tristan-Isold, Treuloser Holder".
> 
> Looking forward to start Act II. I admit to still having some difficulties with the Opera because of the voices, I'm so accustomed to orchestral-only works, I think I have to change the way I approach the two in order to fully appreciate opera. I'm so used to trying to understand the music (instruments) that when I'm listening to music with the voice at the forefront, I still find myself attempting to only understand the orchestral music instead of *both * orchestra and voice. Keep in mind, I'm completely new to opera. It'll take some time.
> 
> Earlier: *The 1st disc of Mahler's 8th, Pierre Boulez/Staatskapelle Berlin (DG)*
> 
> Wonderful, as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now: *Beethoven, Fidelio - Claudio Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra (Nina Stemme, Jonas Kaufmann)*


Hey! That's my favorite Mahler 8th!! I just played it yesterday!


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1732-1813): Trio Sonata in C Major

Jiri Krejci and Luigi Magistrelli, clarinets -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## DiesIraeCX

hpowders said:


> Hey! That's my favorite Mahler 8th!! I just played it yesterday!


It's thanks to your posts on how much you love this recording that sparked me to listen to it now rather than later! Thanks hpowders!  A pithy symphony it is not, but still great.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> I have their Beethoven cycle and it's great.


So do I, and I concur!


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg, Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Pierre Boulez
Cleveland Orchestra

I had to re-play this just to make sure I was hearing this piece properly and sure enough the feelings elicited in me are right there, not somewhere hidden in the background.

This is a haunting, nostalgic score. Atonal, yes. Devoid of eliciting strong feelings in the listener, no.


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert Death and the Maiden and Rosemunde Quartets







Schubert Symphonies #8&9 with HvK







Schumann, Lalo, Saint Saëns Cello Concerti


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Symphony in F Major

Nicholas Ward conducting the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Spohr's Octet in E, Vienna Octet. A nice work indeed, and a fine performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

TurnaboutVox said:


> I took it as that, with a large dose of ironic humour too! What amused me was the placement of your comma, thus:
> 
> So I did wonder what an absolute _what_ I was!
> and my was intended as ironic humour too.
> 
> So - no offence taken here, and none given, I hope!


Cute reply(ies). _;D_

You give me relief.

Offense was the furthest thing from my mind to _begin with_.


----------



## Itullian

senza sordino said:


> Schubert Death and the Maiden and Rosemunde Quartets
> View attachment 51485
> 
> Schubert Symphonies #8&9 with HvK
> View attachment 51486
> 
> Schumann, Lalo, Saint Saëns Cello Concerti
> View attachment 51487


I think Karajan's EMI Schubert cycle is very underrated.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Serenades for Orchestra










Listening to the last two discs of 7-set volume. Serenade in D, K.250 is named "Haffner" after a successful banker/merchant whose daughter's wedding this serenade was given as a gift to. Happy happy joy joy music.


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's "Great" C major, Marc Minkowski. A set I like a lot, light on its feet. The entire cycle on MP3 is $10.49, something to think about.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Jeanne d'Arc: Batailles & Prisons", disc one - Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Pugg

​
Definitive a dessert Island disc .


----------



## Itullian

Furtwangler


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I first became aware of Lorraine Hunt Lieberson when I saw her on TV singing in Elgar's _The Music Makers_ and was immediately taken by a rare radiance in her singing, similar to that of Janet Baker. I later found excerpts from Handel's *Theodora* on youtube and first impressions were confirmed. Here was a singer with uncommon expressive gifts, confirmed here in the two Bach Cantatas that were staged for her by Peter Sellars.

A tragic loss that she should die so young.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major (Jean-Yves Thibaudet; Charles Dutoit; Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal).









Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp minor (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).


----------



## SimonNZ

Valentin Silvestrov's Spectra - Igor Blazhkov, cond.










Cornelius Cardew's Octet '61 for Jasper Johns


----------



## Art Rock

Finalizing my exploration of Richard Wetz' music with his Requiem. I have enjoyed his works on these five CPO CDs very much (three symphonies, violin concerto, Requiem, and a few choral pieces), a late romantic who was clearly influenced by Bruckner. His Requiem, which I just put on repeat, the third symphony, and the violin concerto deserve wider exposure imo.


----------



## Triplets

Brahms, String Sextets. Academy of St. Martins etc Chamber Players.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Lewis in piano sonatas 24-27; Rilling & co in Christus am Olberge

Schubert: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in various songs


----------



## Pugg

​
Beautiful singing, glorious sound what more can one want :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Having an unexpected long weekend, I awoke and lazily watched the sunrise to the classic era.
*
Boccherini: Quintet for flute, 2 violins, viola & cello in F major, G. 440 (doubtful)*
Nicola Guidetti, flute / Quartetto Italiano








It really hits home with this piece how much a flute, perhaps with fewer strident overtones than the scratchy strings, gets buried in the mix. It must be very difficult to write parts for flutes with an orchestra. I guess it's made to stand out with volume and register.

This piece is just so typical I would never have been able to name the composer. It appears Boccherini might have been incorrect even if I had guessed him.

*Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major, D. 485*
Sir Charles Mackerras / Australian Chamber Orchestra








No shame in enjoying this version. I love the wonderful Schubertian sudden modulations. And this works very well for pleasant morning music also.

*
Haydn: Symphony No. 40 in F major*
Thomas Fey / Heidelberg Symphony








This is quite conservative even for Haydn's day I would think. The final movement is downright baroque, reminding a little of the timelessness of Kraus.


----------



## Jeff W

Got my listening at work started with Schubert's 9th Symphony. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Also included was an Overture (D. 644) that was apparently used both in 'Rosamunde' and in some play called 'The Magic Harp'. Either way, the overture didn't do much for me...









Next, I listened to Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 3 'Im Walde' and the Suite for Orchestra 'Italian Suite'. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.









Dialed it down to solo piano and listened to Beethoven's Piano Sonatas No. 27, 28 and 29 'Hammerklavier'. Jeno Jando played the piano.









Finishing up, I listened to Ferde Grofe's Hollywood, Hudson River and Death Valley Suites. William Stromberg led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.

EDIT: Gah! It was on the radio on the way home and now it won't leave my head! I must give in and listen!









Mozart's Symphony No. 40 and probably No. 41 after 40 with Trevor Pinnock leading the English Concert.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Weston said:


> Having an unexpected long weekend, I awoke and lazily watched the sunrise to the classic era.
> *
> Boccherini: Quintet for flute, 2 violins, viola & cello in F major, G. 440 (doubtful)*
> Nicola Guidetti, flute / Quartetto Italiano
> 
> View attachment 51501
> 
> It really hits home with this piece how much a flute, perhaps with fewer strident overtones than the scratchy strings, gets buried in the mix. It must be very difficult to write parts for flutes with an orchestra. I guess it's made to stand out with volume and register.
> 
> This piece is just so typical I would never have been able to name the composer. It appears Boccherini might have been incorrect even if I had guessed him.
> 
> *Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major, D. 485*
> Sir Charles Mackerras / Australian Chamber Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 51502
> 
> No shame in enjoying this version. I love the wonderful Schubertian sudden modulations. And this works very well for pleasant morning music also.
> 
> *
> Haydn: Symphony No. 40 in F major*
> Thomas Fey / Heidelberg Symphony
> 
> View attachment 51505
> 
> This is quite conservative even for Haydn's day I would think. The final movement is downright baroque, reminding a little of the timelessness of Kraus.


The fugal finale of Symphony No. 40 is excellent. Still don't own that on CD. How do you like Thomas Fey's recordings?

But, I do have this symphony on record now:
Symphony No. 48 in C Major, 'Maria Theresia' (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Avitrano (1670-1756): Sonata a Quatro in A Major, Op.3, No.8

Christoph Tiempe conducting the Accademia per Musica


----------



## Morimur

*Berg | Schönberg | Webern (Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden) (8 CD)*










This magnificently performed and recorded set has to take place of place as the ideal introduction to the Second Viennese School and the music of the triumvirate mostly associated with this name composed of Schoenberg, Berg and Webern. On eight CDs one finds here the important and famous works from these composers in what are well-nigh definitive interpretations by the late-lamented Giuseppe Sinopoli who left the musical world so abruptly and tragically.

Arnold Schoenberg takes up practically half of this set and this is understandable as his output was singularly prolific when compared to the other composers. This "Gurrelieder" sweeps all before it; the glorious sound of the Staatskapelle Dresden matched by the superb team of soloists which includes Thomas Moser and Jennifer Larmore. The same intensity can be founding Alessandra Marc's singing of the Six orchestral songs which are early works, rather reminiscent of Mahler or Richard Strauss whilst the starkly intense "Erwartung" also finds Marc in equally fine voice.

Other works which we find here include "Pierrot lunair", a complex and highly difficult work as well as the equally intense "A Survivor from Warsaw" sung with passion by John Tomlinson, both works which find Schoenberg in true 12-tone element. When one turns to Berg, the musical language is equally stark but the orchestration is more Mahleresque, especially in the "Lyric Suite" and the lovely Violin Concerto, a passionate and beautiful performance by Reiko Watanabe. Other notable works by Berg in this set include the tragic farce, "Lulu" in an excellent symphonic suite as well as the fragments from "Wozzeck", another great work which I discovered in my early twenties and which still haunts me to this day.

The final disc is dedicated to Anton Webern and Sinopoli is really attuned to this idiom which is even more minimalist than the other composers. "Im Sommerwind" and the Symphony receive what are probably their best performances ever, surpassing Karajan's ground breaking set recorded in the early 1970's with the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. With acutely summarized notes by Guy Rickards and near perfect recordings, this set is now the essential companion for those who wish to acquire a comprehensive introduction to this sort of music.

_Copyright © 2009, Gerald Fenech_


----------



## Weston

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> The fugal finale of Symphony No. 40 is excellent. Still don't own that on CD. How do you like Thomas Fey's recordings?
> 
> But, I do have this symphony on record now:
> Symphony No. 48 in C Major, 'Maria Theresia' (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).
> 
> View attachment 51509


I enjoy the Fey recordings I have and I'm considering gradually picking up the rest of his cycle as my go to Haydn symphonies. He's supposed to be trained in HIP techniques and is interested in original instruments, though I don't think these recordings reflect that. For me they are nice non-intrusive performances so that I feel I am hearing the composition more than the interpretation. That's the approach I appreciate. Not a lot of jangly harpsichord and frenetic tempos.

I would have to hear his version of the late symphonies I'm more familiar with (#100 Military especially) to make a final evaluation. Maybe I'll try to do that this weekend!

[Edit: The samples I'm hearing of No. 100 are much sparser than I'm used to (which is probably more accurate) but nonetheless powerful. I like it!]


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


Arnold *Schoenberg*
Complete Songs 
Konrad Jarnot, Markus Schaefer et al.
Capriccio

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Schoenberg #Lieder gorgeous collection from #Capriccio.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman, Symphony No. 6
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Schuman's greatest symphony, given a very fine performance.
Profound stuff.

I would love for Pierre Boulez to record Schuman's symphonies #3-10, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> I would love for Pierre Boulez to record Schuman's symphonies #3-10, but I'm not holding my breath.


Unfortunately, even if he were so inclined, his health these days is too poor for him to be able to conduct anything. I hope he is able to attend next year's 90th birthday celebrations.


----------



## Vasks

*Tchaikovsky - Overture to "Hamlet" (Simon/Chandos)
Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio (Stamper, Jackson & V. Ashkenazy/Naxos)*


----------



## JACE

Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 from this set:










*Shostakovich: The Symphonies / Rudolf Barshai, WDR SO*


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Unfortunately, even if he were so inclined, his health these days is too poor for him to be able to conduct anything. I hope he is able to attend next year's 90th birthday celebrations.


Sorry to hear that. He will go down in history as one of the greatest conductors ever. I was fortunate enough to be a New York Philharmonic subscriber when he was music director back in 1971-1977. Great performances from Mozart to Liszt to Mahler.

Proud to say Maestro Boulez and I share the same birthday.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Quartets, w. Angelich et al (rec.2007); Piano Works, w. Angelich (rec.2006).


----------



## muzik

I'm currently listening to Ravel's String Quartet performed by Alban Berg Quartett recorded in 1984. It's on Youtube.


----------



## JACE

More DSCH:










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar" / Kondrashin, Moscow PO, Choirs of the Russian Republic, Arthur Eisen (bass)*

The first recording of the Thirteenth performed by the conductor and orchestra who also premiered the work. IMHO, it's one of the all-time great Shostakovich recordings.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Symphony No. 34, first movement

























Lovely, lively, absolutely fabulous performances in every way.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
> New releases mostly... but not always.
> 
> 
> Arnold *Schoenberg*
> Complete Songs
> Konrad Jarnot, Markus Schaefer et al.
> Capriccio
> 
> #morninglistening #classicalmusic #Schoenberg #Lieder gorgeous collection from #Capriccio.


Are they giving Schoenberg a little twist of Ravel?


----------



## jim prideaux

as the clear signs of autumn's arrival are everywhere on this early Friday evening it seems appropriate to be listening to Glazunov 4th and 7th as performed by Serebrier and the SNO.......


----------



## opus55

Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 and others


----------



## julianoq

Listening to Rautavaara's symphony No.7 "Angel of Light", conducted by Leif Segerstam wiith the HPO.


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Highly dramatic and very impressive indeed!
Ex-Fanfare critic Walter Simmons considers it to be the greatest symphony ever written by an American composer and he would get no argument from me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 13.*


----------



## Vasks

hpowders said:


> I would love for Pierre Boulez to record Schuman's symphonies #3-10, but I'm not holding my breath.


As much as I truly admire Boulez, I doubt he ever conducted an American symphony, and even if he had, it certainly wasn't Schuman.


----------



## hpowders

Vasks said:


> As much as I truly admire Boulez, I doubt he ever conducted an American symphony, and even if he had, it certainly wasn't Schuman.


That's why I'm dying to hear what he would do with them!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm exploring more Schubert: he's one of the best composers at portraying contradictory feelings that pierce to the psyche of one's presence.
> 
> Schwanengesang
> Mass in E flat
> Piano trio in E flat


More Schubert:
Piano sonata in A
Piano sonata in B flat
Die Schöne Müllerin
Winterreise
Unfinished Symphony
String quartet in G
String quintet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Walkure_, Act III- fierce time









_Traviata_, Act I- dancing-on-the-tables to the _brindisi_ time









_Death and Transfiguration_- adventure time


----------



## julianoq

Listening to Webern's Variations Op. 27, performed by Uchida.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Rued Langgaard: Music of the Spheres / Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Chorus*


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: The Creation, Harmoniemesse
Judith Raskin, Alexander Young, John Reardon, New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein









I find it amusing that the soloists here also play the main roles in the Stravinsky-conducted recording of The Rake's Progress.


----------



## julianoq

I will probably not have the time to listen to the whole work now, but all that talk about "modern compositions and emotions" gave me an irresistible desire to listen to some Messiaen, so listening to some passages of Vingt Regards Sur L'Enfant Jesus performed by Austbo. I rank this work very highly on my completely subjective and personal list of "top spiritual works".


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 9*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 5 in C# minor*
Tennstedt, LPO [EMI, 1978]

This performance I have thoroughly enjoyed - with the maximum treble cut my amplifier will allow. It's a pity the upper treble is so troublesome on these recordings


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 13.*
> 
> View attachment 51526


For a second, I thought it was John Forsythe. Where'd those glasses go....


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Mass in C (Gardiner); Symphonies 7 and 8 (Harnoncourt)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*fdg*





























_Cosi fan tutte_-- "They all do it."

Well. . . not like Kiri. _;D_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Beethoven - Piano Sonatas - Artur Schnabel - incl Hammerklavier









A mixed bag on here, some treasures and some puzzles, but overall an interesting listen, even 80 years after being recorded. However, it leaves me thinking I probably will put Paul Lewis' complete set on the list for Santa to start making for me


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Benedicta es*

Tallis Scholars


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-23rd and 24th symphonies, Svetlanov conducting the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orch.

wonder if the Atterberg or Melartin I ordered are going to turn up tomorrow?


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> Definitive a dessert Island disc .


I didn't know Springsteen played piano.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Would that Schubert had lived so long!


Or Mozart. Or Mendelssohn. Or Chopin. Or Bizet. Or Gershwin. Or Albéniz. Or Weber.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 126 "Let us follow thy word, O Lord"

For Sexagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1725

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Per Dreier/LSO/Oslo Philharmonic Chorus_ Peer Gynt_ has the fiercest choral sections I've ever heard in a performance of the piece.

Maximum firepower.


----------



## Ravndal

Beethoven sonata 3

Perahia


----------



## SimonNZ

"Carmina Carolingiana: Epic Songs From The Time Of Charlemagne" - Ligeriana Ensemble


----------



## Sid James

*J. S. Bach* _Brandenburg Concertos 4, 5, 6_
- Orchestra of the Antipodes (period instruments) directed by Anna McDonald (4) and Erin Helyard (5, 6) (ABC Classics)

A listen after a long while to *Bach's Brandenburg Concertos*. My favourite here is the *fifth concerto*, which was basically the first harpsichord concerto to be composed (although it retains links with the concerto grosso, eg. the flute part also being very prominent). The harpsichord solo at the end of the first movement speaks to this fusion of Italian concerto forms with Bach's own brilliance as a keyboard player. I listened to this with fresh ears.










*Andrew Schultz* _Violin Concerto, Op. 55_ (1996)
- Jennifer Pike, violin; Tasmanian SO under Richard Mills (ABC Classics)

"Any work sitting unperformed is a terrible thing for a composer," said *Andrew Schultz* of his *Violin Concerto*. It was commissioned by a Canadian orchestra that went bankrupt, and after Schultz returned home, no Australian orchestras where willing to take it on. The composer's luck turned once he went to the UK to work at the Guildhall School. He met Jennifer Pike who was studying there, and the piece was recorded in 2008.

This is my first listen to this piece, and overall I'd call it radiant, it has this sense of nature and warmth. I noticed a couple of links between the two movements in terms of texture and melody. The first is a chorale that ends like a hymn and the second is a very energetic dance, which had shades of folk music (drones), jazz (the brassy bits), the chorale theme and percussive elements returning from the start of the concerto.










*Meale* _String Quartet #2_
- Goldner Quartet: Dene Olding, Dimity Hall, violins; Irina Morozova, viola; Julian Smiles, cello (Tall Poppies)


Speaking of Australian composers, I finished with yet another favourite string quartet, the second one by *Richard Meale*.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Cello Sonatas, w. Mork & Lagerspetz (rec.1988); Piano Works, w. Pogo (rec.1991/2).

I note the new shift coming into the thread from Down Under, as the UK'ers after an exhausting couple of referendum days, retire.:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 3 / John McCabe*


----------



## DamoX

Beethoven Sym. 5!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Cello Sonata in F, Op. 5, No. 1*
Antony Cooke, cello / Armin Watkins, piano








While there's nothing especially wrong with this work, I found it pedestrian by Beethoven's standards. I suppose if it's not mentioned beside his symphonies, quartets and piano sonatas, there's a reason.

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No 2. in B flat, Op. 19*
Roger Norrington / London Classical Players / Melvyn Tan, piano








This on the other hand is spectacular. I have noticed for the first time a slight thematic connection or similarities between all three movements. Whether that just means they were written at roughly the same place and time, or it's intended I don't know. Probably the latter. I didn't read any liner notes or annotations when listening. I think I'm going to stop that habit for a time. I think I get more out of listening with my own interpretations, right or wrong, than having someone tell me what I should be hearing.

Either way this is a masterpiece hinting at even greater things to come. I enjoy the fortepiano sound too. It doesn't ruin it for me.

*Glinka: Gran sestetto originale, for piano & string quintet in E flat major, G. iv81*
Quintet of the Moscow Conservatory








Once we start adding instruments to the usual piano trio or piano quartet it gets complicated for me. My mind wants to flip back and forth between hearing it as a chamber work and then as a small orchestral work. Aside from that, this is a fine if unexceptional romantic era piece. That is the result of this listen. The next time I might find it the greatest thing since mitosis. Either way it is better than the Windows 3.1 Paint cover image would suggest.


----------



## Centropolis

Symphony #9 from this:


----------



## Jeff W

For the gym: Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto and Symphony No. 4. Isaac Stern was the soloist in the concerto with Eugene Ormandy leading the Philadelphia Orchestra. In the symphony, Claudio Abbado led the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

Vivaldi Lute and Mandolin Concerti







Bach Cello Suite No 1







Bach Solo Violin Partita No 2 in Dm







Prokofiev Violin Sonatas


----------



## Bruce

I've opted for lighter fare today; sometimes I prefer to avoid profundity for a while, thus:

Three marches by Sousa, to wit:

The Liberty Bell, The Directorate, and Hail to the Spirit of Liberty.

Followed by three short ditties by Leroy Anderson.

Bugler's Holiday
Clarinet Candy
The Phantom Regiment

Then a medley of tunes from Phantom of the Opera, arranged by Calvin Custer. Okay, that's pushing the genre a bit, but they were performed by a modern symphony orchestra, after all.

A Snell and Langford arrangement of the tune from 1877 called The Lost Chord.

And two songs performed by Piotr Beczala & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra: Léhar's "You are my heart's delight," and Romberg's "Overhead the moon is beaming"

Finished up then with an arrangement (by Manuel Rosenthal) of Offenbach tunes called Gaité Parisienne performed by Kunzel and the Cincinnati Pops. 

A program perhaps not for classical purists.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Listening to disc 1: Symphonies 1 & 4. I'm coming around to Sibelius... even if I don't yet like his work to the same extent as Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, or Bruckner (other late Romantic symphonists). I do find that I'm coming to admire them as much as I do the symphonies of Vaughan-Williams and Shostakovitch... both of whom I quite like... and perhaps even more than Prokofiev's symphonies... which I don't like as much as other works by the composer.

Now we have this Sibelius Love Clique here... but what of Nielsen? I almost never here much discussion of him.


----------



## Weston

Sibelius has the cooler sounding name. His thematic material may be marginally more memorable as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahler, Symphony No. 3.

The 3d is my favorite of the Mahler symphonies, but I rarely have the time to indulge in it. Adding Bernstein's slower pace to the adagio is even a rarer opportunity. But tonight I've worked so hard, all I can do is sit and not move, so I can finally bask in this piece.


----------



## JACE

Via Spotify:










*Edition Géza Anda, Vol. 2: Beethoven, Brahms, Liszt*

Now listening to Anda's recording of LvB's Sonata No. 7, Op. 10/3. Wonderful!


----------



## Guest

The Avison Ensemble's Corelli series on Linn is so satisfying. I also like the Purcell Quartet's Op1-4 on Chandos. The Avison is more elegant, the Purcell more driven. I guess it depends on my mood as to a firm preference. The Purcell is more closely mic'd, which might add to the sense of greater drive, and the Avison is more ambient, which might add to its elegance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 51548
> View attachment 51549
> 
> 
> For the gym: Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto and Symphony No. 4. Isaac Stern was the soloist in the concerto with Eugene Ormandy leading the Philadelphia Orchestra. In the symphony, Claudio Abbado led the London Symphony Orchestra.


Abbado rides the last movement of Mendelssohn's _Italian Symphony_ like no other. . . Now that I think of it, its too bad he never tried his baton at "_Faust's Ride to Hell_" from Berlioz' _Damnation of Faust_. It would have been right up his alley.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gesualdo's Sixth Book Of Madrigals - La Compagnia del Madrigale


----------



## Alypius

A Debussy day (the little bit of time I had to listen):

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, _Debussy: Complete Works for Piano, Vol. 2_ (Chandos, 2007) 
[includes _Ballade (slave), Pour le piano, Images oubliees, Estampes, Masques, L'isle joyeuse_]
Played this both to begin the day and to end it:










Radu Lupu / Kyung-Wha Chung, _Debussy: Sonata for Violin and PIano in G minor_ (Decca, 1977)










Athena Ensemble, _Debussy: Chamber Music_ (Chandos, 1985)
[_Cello Sonata in D minor_


----------



## brotagonist

I'm prepping myself for this week's symphony with an offsite interpretation:

Prokofiev : Symphony 3
Muti/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Darm! The picture is distorted in this video, but the sound appears to be unaffected


----------



## Pugg

​
To start the day : Bach by Pires


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Eugen Onegin










Orchestral introductions are beautifully written as you would expect from Tchaikovsky.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Les Adieux sonata (or as he preferred it, Das Lebewohl). Emil Gilels. I can't speak highly enough of Gilel's playing in this cycle.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jarvi & co in Prokofiev's 3rd Symphony


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonin Dvorak, Symphony No. 7 in D minor (Zdenek Kosler; Tschechische Philharmoniker).









This label is quite frustrating - why put out discs with excellent interpretations, but which hardly work? I managed to copy out the 2nd disc with symphonies 4 and 7, though, and these are very good renditions.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 "Serioso" (Takacs); Violin Sonata #10 (Melnikov/Faust) and "Archduke" trio (Melnikov/Faust/Queyras); Piano Sonatas 28-32 (Lewis)


----------



## mirepoix

Prokofiev - Chout (The Tale of the Buffoon), suite from the ballet. USSR State Radio and Television Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky.









Bright and colourful and a fine sounding recording from 1962.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Rihm's Vers Une Symphonie Fleuve III - Gianluigi Gelmetti, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Cilea : Adriana Lecouvreur "Live in Amsterdam" with the great Magda Olivero .


----------



## Jeff W

Quick post this morning as I have to get to bed quickly. Don't worry, I'll still give everyone their 'Likes' later!









Beethoven Symphony No. 1 & 6. Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia.









For the Saturday Symphony thread, Prokofiev's Symphony No. 3. Still didn't really care for it. Oh well. Dmitrij Kitajenko led the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln.









Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 6 & Suite for Orchestra 'In Ungarischer Weise'. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.









Finish this set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas with Sonatas No. 30, 31 & 32. Jeno Jando played the piano.









Finished with the Brahms and Stravinksy Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Neville Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's The Cries Of London - Swingle II, cond.composer


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin-Symphonies 2 and 4 performed by Leonid Grin and the Tampere Phil......

first listen to this composer, foolhardy at this stage to make any observations!


----------



## Weston

*Hertel: Der sterbende Heiland*
Michael Alexander Willens / Die Kölner Akademie / Nicholas Mulroy, tenor / Berit Norbakken Solset, soprano / Andreas Wolf, bass









Via Spotify, fortunately.

I felt I wanted a cantata or oratorio this morning, but I'm afraid I can't really recommend this work or the performance. Hertel just isn't very adventurous or melodic to me. Oh well.

[Edit: To be fair, near the very end there is a duet with amazing harmonies. It is too brief to endure the rest of it though.]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 4 in D minor (Vaclav Neumann; Symphonie Orchester Prag).
> 
> This CD just came in the mail. The first disc (containing Dvorak's 3rd and 5th symphonies) did not work at all; the 2nd didn't really either - the only way I managed to get to listen to it was by copying it unto my computer. Still though, the conducting is excellent.





HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Antonin Dvorak, Symphony No. 7 in D minor (Zdenek Kosler; Tschechische Philharmoniker).
> 
> This label is quite frustrating - why put out discs with excellent interpretations, but which hardly work? I managed to copy out the 2nd disc with symphonies 4 and 7, though, and these are very good renditions.


Are they, I wonder, HBtC, CD-R's? Some record companies have started using them for low-volume productions. I have had the same problem with a small number of discs, and I had that explanation from Nimbus.

*Olivier Messiaen

Catalogue d'Oiseaux books 4-6*
Peter Hill [Regis, rec. 1988]

Crystalline and rather stark, this is a cycle of original beauty. I'm beginning to recognise the passages containing some rather Debussian chords and colours in Book 5: ix La Bouscarle (Cetti's Warbler)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

Schubert is fun, especially when he suspends the classical-style rules (whatever they actually are) for moments of unnecessary beauty.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brutally-powerful performance. Stellar engineered sound. . . and this was a live performance?









_Leningrad_, last movement._ Eleventh_, entire thing.









Final act.


----------



## Bas

Catello, Frescobaldi, Bertoli, e.a. - Venetian sonatas for wind and strings from the 17th century
By Caecilia-Concert, on Challenge Classics









Fantastic cd! After that I plan to listen an opera (I don't know which yet...)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Martinu - Complete Piano Trios*

Trio for Piano and Strings No.1 "Cinq pièces brèves" H. 193, (1930)
Bergerettes for Violin, Cello and Piano H. 275 (1939)
Trio for Piano and Strings No.2, H. 327, (1950)
Trio for Piano and Strings No.3, H. 332, (1951)

Prague Trio (J.Klika violin, V.Jirovec violoncello, A.Strizek piano) [Music Vars, rec. 1997]

The first of the CDs I picked up in a well stocked little independent CD shop in an old church building just off the Old Town Square in Prague this summer. Baroque music was always playing when I visited, on some rather decent hi-fi equipment. I don't imagine many, if any, of you will have this performance, which seems only to be available in the Czech Republic (though you can get it by mail order). This tiny picture at cdMusic.cz is the only one I can find on the interwebs... First impressions are very good.










Steve Reich
Music For 18 Musicians
Grand Valley State University New Music Ensemble [Innova, 2007]

GVSU's is a nice performance of this mesmeric minimalist masterpiece. I have heard this live in London too, last year.


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Flute Concerto in G Minor, Op.10, No.2

Ensemble La Partita -- Sylvie Dambrine, flute


----------



## Itullian

Bohm, Mozart, YES


----------



## Vasks

*Lehar - Overture to "The Merry Widow" (Jurowski/cpo)
Jacob - Viola Sonata (Outram/Naxos)
Klami - Sea Pictures (Sakari/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, Les Adieux sonata (or as he preferred it, Das Lebewohl). Emil Gilels. I can't speak highly enough of Gilel's playing in this cycle.


It's such a shame that he didn't live long enough to record No. 32, among other reasons!


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 in C minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 22, 63, 80.
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

While this group is truly fine in Copland, it is disappointing in Haydn. Simply not crisp enough.

Better performances of all three symphonies are the lively, crisp, delightful Trevor Pinnock performances with the English Concert.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gabriel Fauré*
Masques et bergamasques Suite, Op. 112
Fantaisie, Op. 79 (arr. Y. Talmi for flute and orchestra) 
Pelleas et Melisande Suite, Op. 80
Berceuse, Op. 16
Elegie, Op. 24 (version for cello and orchestra)
Dolly Suite, Op. 56 (arr. H. Rabaud)
Pavane, Op. 50 (version for choir and orchestra)

Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Seattle Symphony Chorale, Ludovic Morlot [Seattle Symphony, 2014]


----------



## Mahlerian

How's the quality on the Seattle Symphony releases (packaging, sound, etc.)? Some of them look pretty interesting.


----------



## bejart

Georg Druschetsky AKA Jiri Druzecky (1745-1819): Sinfonia in C Major

Oldrich Vlcek conducting the Virtuosi di Praga


----------



## Bas

When I was sorting the cds and the various multiple box sets got reordered and their floating around single discs got reunited with the sets I found #6 of my Beethoven Quartets set and therefore the opera for today will have to wait:

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet no in C opus 59 no 3 "Rasumovsky" & String Quartet in Cm# opus 131
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)









Those two are my most listened Beethoven quartets. I am a great fan of these (and the pizzicatos in opus 131's V. Presto are just magnificent!)


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 9
Columbus Symphony Orchestra
Christian Badea

Fine American symphony from 1981.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 4 & 5 (Gulda/Fournier); Kakadu Variations (Ashkenazy, Harrell, Perlman); selected Scottish songs, op. 108 (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in G Major, KV 525

Florian Heyerick conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim









AKA "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"


----------



## maestro267

*Bantock*: Dante and Beatrice
Royal PO/Handley

*Khachaturian*: Piano Concerto
de Larrocha (piano)/London PO/De Burgos

_Saturday Symphony_
*Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor
London PO/Weller


----------



## brotagonist

In scanning the new posts this morning, I came across Rued Langgaard. I have long been curious, so this is the music to accompany my late morning:

Symphony 4 (part 1, part 2)
[no interpreters indicated]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto in D Major (Isaac Stern; Eugene Ormandy; Philadelphia Orchestra).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Works, w. Sokolov (rec.1992/3), w. Grimaud (rec.1995).


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7.
Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan

These recordings were made in 1955 when Sibelius was still alive.
They are two of the finest performances I've ever heard.
There is no doubt in my mind that the 1950's of Karajan conducting the Philharmonia were his glory years.
Very good mono sound.


----------



## bejart

Saverio Mercandante (1795-1870): Flute Quartet in A Minor

Quartetto Academia: Mario Ancilotti, flute -- Mariana Sirbu, violin -- James Creitz, viola -- Mihai Dancila, cello


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann, Symphony No. 4 in D minor, op. 120. A nice crisp remaster, I love the packaging and graphics, and the price. This whole Sony series can usher-in a golden age of CD buying for your library.
Schumann the poet. I love the second movement, Romanze: Ziemlich langsam, with that really distinctive voice-leading part. You know that part, don't you? James Levine is great, as usual.


----------



## brotagonist

^ RCA Red Seal was a great label. I'm glad they're being reissued


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Varese, _Arcana_, Jean Martinon/CSO.

Fantastic, muscular, Rite-of-Spring type of reading. Good re-engineered sound.

It really was a shame that Martinon didn't become the permanent music director of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

I vastly prefer this performance of his to the more attenuated Chailly/Concertgebouw or dual Boulez endeavors with the New York Philharmonic and later the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

But then, I'm going for a visceral reading and not so much a clinical-and-texturally-clarifying one.


----------



## DaveS

Tchaikovsky...Manfred Symphony. USSR State Academic SO(never heard of that one) Evegeny Svetlanov. 1967 recording via Spotify.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DaveS said:


> Tchaikovsky...Manfred Symphony. USSR State Academic SO(never heard of that one) Evegeny Svetlanov. 1967 recording via Spotify.


I _LOVE _how Svetlanov does the ending of the first movement to that performance. The strings?! Those horns?! Oh my GOD, what emotion.


----------



## Jos

Not current, but last night the violinconcerto by Philip Glass was broadcasted on Dutch TV. Way past bedtime, but very glad I lost the sleep.
Karen Gomyo with the Residentieorchestra at Concertgebouw Amsterdam.




There was a videoclip by a nice young lady who would get into her car and would sync the roadsigns, white stripes etc. to the music of Glass!! Amazing footage, she would get up to speeds way over 100 mph. If it comes on YT , I'll post the link, it was an amazing thing to watch, very hip. On the other hand, the violinconcerto doesn't realy need these visual aids.....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## JACE

Now listening to the First Piano Concerto in this set:










*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-5 / Alfred Brendel, Bernard Haitink, London PO (MHS)*


----------



## Bas

Giuseppe Verdi - La Traviata (live)
By Maria Callas [soprano], Marie Collier [soprano], e.a., The Convent Garden Chorus and Orchestra on ICA, 1958









On the advice of Marschallin Blair, for which I am forever thankful!


----------



## millionrainbows

Faure, Chamber Music vol. II. Purely sensual beauty. ADD mastered, nice analog warmth and old-style close miking, back when noise was more of a problem. You can sink into this music like a warm bath.


----------



## Guest

These guys capture the full expressive range of these pieces, from introspective meditation to all-out vehemence. The cello transcription of the Viola Sonata adds a lot of weight to the piece. Well recorded with a slightly more distant perspective than usual from Praga Digitals.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> Giuseppe Verdi - La Traviata (live)
> By Maria Callas [soprano], Marie Collier [soprano], e.a., The Convent Garden Chorus and Orchestra on ICA, 1958
> 
> View attachment 51595
> 
> 
> On the advice of Marschallin Blair, for which I am forever thankful!


You're too sweet. . . _;D_

And in turn, I curtsey to resident TC Callas Savant_ Greg Mitchell_, for introducting this performance of dramatic perfection to _me_. Divina really outdoes herself in this one. I find myself crying every time I listen to it.

Cheers to both of you.

<Clink.>


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Beethoven - String Quartets 14 and 16 - Hungarian Quartet









Sometimes you take something off the shelf, blow the dust off it, pop it in the system ... and shake your head as you wonder why it has been so long since you last heard a particular work - in this case, 2012. For those who claim to find Beethoven ponderous, you should listen to some of his string quartets - wonderful works that push towards novel understandings of the genre and still have much to say to us almost 200 years later


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Jan Tomasek (1774-1850): Symphony in D Major

Vladimir Valek conducting the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Always touches me a little.


----------



## LancsMan

*Brumel: Missa 'Et ecce terrae motus'; Sequentia 'Dies irae'* Huelgas Ensemble directed by Paul van Nevel on Sony Classical

Just back from a very pleasant week in Bath. Soothing myself after 5 hours driving on the busy motorway with this disc. Two contrasting works. The mass is marvellously rich. The earlier Sequentia (including trombones) sounds almost archaic in it's austere sound world, with impressive bass lines. Both impressive works in their different ways. Excellent disc.


----------



## cjvinthechair

So sorry - since there seems to be an attempt to include 'singing' threads which are FAR from classical under 'classical music discussion', thought I would put together a few pieces which definitely do involve CLASSICAL singing (maybe I'm in a minority of one here, but I do quite enjoy the absence of, for want of a better word, 'popular' singing on this site...if I'm not alone, perhaps the posters involved need to be told; if I am, tell me):
Luigi Dallapiccola - Tre Laudi for soprano & chamber orchestra 



Bohuslav Martinu - Field Mass 



Vytautas Miskinis - Light(Jazz) Mass 



Martin Romberg - JRR Tolkien choir music(part 1) 



Dmitri Bortnyansky - Te Deum for double choir 



 (ah, now _that_'s singing !)


----------



## LancsMan

*John Sheppard: Church Music* The Sixteen directed by Harry Christophers on hyperion

Glorious English sixteenth century choral works.


----------



## Jos

Max Richter, songs from before.

This came up in another thread. I gave it another go. Nice music, somewhat easy "emo" here and there. I'm realy not dissing M. Richter, I like it when in another mindset, but it is going back to the crates, NOT in the classical section.


----------



## Guest

This disc (and several others) arrived today--wow! The Protopopov Sonata No.3 is quite a knockout. It's in the form of an extended (20 minute) chaconne/passacaglia, and pushes playability to the limits in places. At times, I was reminded of a mix of Scriabin and Sorabji. The Lourie pieces are interesting, too, if less thunderous! Superb playing and fantastic sound.


----------



## Taggart

cjvinthechair said:


> So sorry - since there seems to be an attempt to include 'singing' threads which are FAR from classical under 'classical music discussion', thought I would put together a few pieces which definitely do involve CLASSICAL singing (maybe I'm in a minority of one here, but I do quite enjoy the absence of, for want of a better word, 'popular' singing on this site...if I'm not alone, perhaps the posters involved need to be told; if I am, tell me):


Sometimes people put things in the wrong section because they may not have realised that there's a better place for them. If you think a thread is in the "wrong" place - please report it and suggest where you think it should go. If the moderators agree with your judgement, they'll move it. Please note, the moderators cannot read *every* post on the site, so if you don't report it, they may not realise that something is "wrong".


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*: Risonanze errante, Liederzyklus a Massimo Cacciari, for mezzo-soprano, flute, tuba, 6 percussionists and live electronics, w. Experimentalstudio des SWR et al (rec. 2010).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.8 in E Minor, Op.59, No.2

The Budapest String Quartet: Joseph Roisman and Jac Gorodetzki, violins -- Boris Kroyt, viola -- Mischa Schneider, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier, on the radio:










Andrzej Panufnik's Sinfonia Sacra - Lukasz Borowicz, cond.

which followed a lengthy overview of Panufnik's life and works, as the first episode of Composer Of The Week - coinciding with his 100th birthday on the 24th.

now:

















Bach's Cantata BWV 127 "Thou who, a God, as man yet come"

For Quinquagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1725

Karl Richter, cond. (1958) and Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (2007)


----------



## Guest

With his 11th Quartet, Rihm seems to have mellowed a _tiny_ bit--there are passages with a chorale-like feel to them that wouldn't be too out of line with late Beethoven, then there others that get back to his normal mind-grinding self! The notes state that the 3rd movement pushes the limits of what is playable; of that I have no doubts. Strong, committed performances and great, immediate sound. I need to let my ears recover before I listen to the other two pieces!


----------



## senza sordino

Chausson and Ravel Piano Trios







Franck
Violin Sonata, Organ music, Symphonic variations, Les Eolides, Symphony in Dm (both disks)








Chausson 
Symphony in Bb, Poème for violin, Poème de l'amour et de la Mer (disk one)


----------



## jim prideaux

TURNABOUTVOX-just to say I know that CD shop in Prague-last time I was in I also bought a Martinu disc-violin concertos,Josef Suk etc Supraphon-great shop!

tonight was the opening concert of the season by the Royal Northern Sinfonia under newly arrived Lars Vogt at the Sage Gateshead-the programme included the Egmont Overture and the Brahms violin concerto, but more particularly an outstanding performance of the Beethoven 6th.......

Melartin 4th-as mentioned earlier the CD just turned up but this symphony really does appear have a lot to offer-closer listen tomorrow...
late night listening-Kabalevsky-two cello concertos, Tarasova, Duderova and the Symphony Orch of Russia


----------



## bejart

Jean-Balthasar Tricklir (1750-1813): Cello Concerto No.5 in A Major

Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra -- Alexander Rudin, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Edgar Varese works, disc one - Riccardo Chailly, cond.

by chance I picked this up at the library yesterday, and now i see there's been a fair amount of discussion about Chailly's set on another thread this morning.

edit: my word! that "original" version of Ameriques was stunning! I'll have to go back and play a standard version after this to compare.


----------



## bejart

jim prideaux said:


> TURNABOUTVOX-just to say I know that CD shop in Prague-last time I was in I also bought a Martinu disc-violin concertos,Josef Suk etc Supraphon-great shop! .....


I've yet to make it to Prague, but I do have an excellent online/mail relationship with these people.















"Our shop is in a beautiful part of Prague next to the Loreto Church and Prague Castle."

CDmusic.cz / Siroky dvur
Loretanske namesti 4
CZ - 118 00 Praha 1 Hradcany
Czech Republic - Europe

Same place?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahlerian said:


> How's the quality on the Seattle Symphony releases (packaging, sound, etc.)? Some of them look pretty interesting.


I accessed this on Spotify, sadly, so I can't comment. On Spotify the sound seems good and clean enough, and presumably it's better on the CD. The abstract cover art is quite pretty, I think.

Catching up on my listening earlier this evening:

*Gabriel Fauré*
Nocturne No. 6 in D Flat Major Op. 63, No. 7 in C Sharp Minor Op. 74, No. 8 in D Flat Major Op. 84/8
Nocturne No. 9 in B Minor Op. 97, No. 10 in E Minor Op. 99, No. 11 in F Sharp Minor Op. 104/1
Nocturne No. 12 in E Minor Op. 107 and No. 13 in B Minor Op. 119
Pieces Breves Op. 84 No. 1-8

Paul Crossley (Piano) - [CRD, 1983]


----------



## D Smith

Saturday Symphony - I listed to Riccardo Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra give a fine performance of Prokofiev's Symphony #3. Then I needed some relative calmness so took a trip to England for some Vaughan Williams.


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> Edgar Varese works... - Riccardo Chailly, cond.
> 
> edit: my word! that "original" version of Ameriques was stunning!


I've been a Varèse fan since the '70s. He was about the third composer I ever got into. I was stunned that I never knew, until about two years ago, that this album existed. There's a nice version of Amériques and one of Déserts, without the electronics, which are both grand. It's a fine album that covers the composer's entire extant output.

I agree with Weston about all of the crashing and banging. As much as I like Varèse, he's best all on 2CDs


----------



## Tristan

Just blowing out my eardrums listening to:

*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65









I now have three recordings of this symphony and while I still prefer the Haitink, this Previn recording is excellent as well


----------



## Itullian

Just got this in the mail today and enjoying it very much.
Excellent Schubert.
It's his 70s cycle, plus a couple more.


----------



## samurai

Hi, Tristan. That is a great symphony. Along with his Seventh ("Leningrad") and the Tenth, they are three of my favorites by a great composer.
Have you heard the Herbert von Karajan rendition of the Eighth?


----------



## Tristan

samurai said:


> Hi, Tristan. That is a great symphony. Along with his Seventh ("Leningrad") and the Tenth, they are three of my favorites by a great composer.
> Have you heard the Herbert von Karajan rendition of the Eighth?


My personal favorite is his 4th, but the 8th is up there 

I have not heard the Karajan recording, but I've been buying countless Karajan recordings recently, so that might be worth looking into.


----------



## Itullian

samurai said:


> Hi, Tristan. That is a great symphony. Along with his Seventh ("Leningrad") and the Tenth, they are three of my favorites by a great composer.
> Have you heard the Herbert von Karajan rendition of the Eighth?


I think Karajan only did the 10th, no?


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Engelberg 314" - Schola Cantorum Basilensis


----------



## brotagonist

Itullian said:


> Just got this in the mail today...


Saturday mail delivery? Even before cutbacks, we never had that here


----------



## KenOC

brotagonist said:


> Saturday mail delivery? Even before cutbacks, we never had that here


USPS has talked about ending Saturday deliveries, but I don't think many people care much. In some places the USPS is delivering on Sunday under contract to Amazon, on an experimental basis so far.


----------



## Morimur

KenOC said:


> USPS has talked about ending Saturday deliveries, but I don't think many people care much. In some places the USPS is delivering on Sunday under contract to Amazon, on an experimental basis so far.


Is that 'vampire' Stravinsky? Anyway, that's the beauty of capitalism in America; money talks.


----------



## brotagonist

Saturday Symphonies (plus one):









Prokofiev : Symphonies 3, Op. 44 (and 4, Op. 112)
Rostropovich/ON France

I never realized how much I liked this week's symphony, ie., I like it more than I realized. This has a lot going for it, with an animated entry, surprising jazziness in the second or third movements, and a stunning exit.

The fourth has been a longtime favourite, too. I admit I still am not familiar enough with the original version to know the difference.


----------



## opus55

Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov










Another Russian opera following Tchaikovsky's Eugen Onegin.


----------



## Weston

*Aaron Rabushka: Concerto for harp & chamber orchestra, Op 24*
Milos Machek / Bohuslav Martinu Philharmonic Orchestra








This is part of the Vienna Modern Masters series I had asked about in another thread some time back. It's not life changing, but not bad either. Actually rather pleasant for a work composed in 1978, about like what you would expect in a 1980s blockbuster summer film. I find the mic a little too close to the harp or something in this recording. The harp wants to drown out the orchestra at times and the sound of the pluck is a like a noisy harpsichord plectrum. I actually find a double bass (or perhaps cello?) solo in the 2nd movement more interesting than the harp, although the harp is very intricately played.

*
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione, ballet suite*
Yan Pascal Tortelier / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra








Gets a little rambunctious toward the end, doesn't it? I wonder how one choreographs such a thing. I also wonder if I would enjoy the entire ballet. This is just three little segments.

*Alan Rawsthorne: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Mario Bernardi / CBC Radio Orchestra / Jane Coop, piano








There are some really interesting orchestral effects in this -- maybe a xylophone and clarinet in unison, or something similar, odd and hard to identify. This is the first piece by Rawsthorne I'm aware of hearing. Could there be a more English sounding name? I would place his music in a diagram where Vaughan Williams and maybe Respighi and Mahler intersect. I'll have to seek out more of this composer.

The 2nd movement is a bit like one of the mystery theater themes from public TV here in the states. Skullduggery and mysterious whispered conversations abound. I love this! Where has this guy been hiding?

The 3rd movement is humorous action adventure, thrills and spills. Motivic and almost contrapuntal in places too. Okay, this is going into the "Pieces that have blown you away lately" thread.


----------



## Pugg

​
Start Sunday morning with Pergolesi.


----------



## samurai

Itullian said:


> I think Karajan only did the 10th, no?


Yes, my apologies on this; it is indeed the performance of the Tenth of which I was thinking. After having spent some three weeks in hospital and physical rehab subsequent to back surgery, I guess my mind and mental acuity are still somewhat muzzy. Thanks, Itullian,, for pointing out my blunder!


----------



## KenOC

samurai said:


> ...it is indeed the performance of the Tenth of which I was thinking....


Another excellent performance of the 10th is by Frank Shipway, who died last month in an auto accident in England. A somewhat mysterious character!


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> Another excellent performance of the 10th is by Frank Shipway, who died last month in an auto accident in England. A somewhat mysterious character!


That is indeed terrible news!


----------



## KenOC

samurai said:


> That is indeed terrible news!


Yes. I was a Shipway fan for some years, even though he had almost no recordings. Mainly just his DSCH 10th and Mahler 5th. He most recently did an Alpine Symphony that was nominated for orchestral recording of the year for 2014 by BBC Music Magazine.

He had no Wiki entry! So I did some research and wrote one, my first. I hope that any Shipway fans out there will check out the Wiki entry and either edit it or leave comments for improvement on the talk page.

BTW, how did your back surgery go? Well, I sincerely hope. I recently had a kyphoplasty after a couple of very painful months that brought much relief....


----------



## Itullian

samurai said:


> Yes, my apologies on this; it is indeed the performance of the Tenth of which I was thinking. After having spent some three weeks in hospital and physical rehab subsequent to back surgery, I guess my mind and mental acuity are still somewhat muzzy. Thanks, Itullian,, for pointing out my blunder!


Glad you're home and doing better.


----------



## samurai

Itullian said:


> Glad you're home and doing better.


Thank You so much. I am totally free from the agonizing, constant pain I had been enduring and living with for over a month due to an extruded disk and sciatica, which was simply unbearable. I often thought of this website and its wonderful members--such as yourself--to get myself through some of my darker days both before and after my operation, as I was on so many painkillers--morphine included--that I became quite depressed, even hallucinating at times. I am finally weaned off all the heavy duty ones, except Neurontin, which I shall finally be done with by the end of this month.

Thanks again for your kind thoughts and words, Itullian.
Also, the opening, defiant notes of the Leningrad Symphony by Dmitri Shostakovich kept playing in my mind, and helped me get through many a dark time. It's simply great to be home again, and to stand and walk without any pain; I shall never--I hope--take any of these simple pleasures for granted again for as long as I live.


----------



## jim prideaux

bejart said:


> I've yet to make it to Prague, but I do have an excellent online/mail relationship with these people.
> 
> View attachment 51611
> View attachment 51612
> 
> 
> "Our shop is in a beautiful part of Prague next to the Loreto Church and Prague Castle."
> 
> CDmusic.cz / Siroky dvur
> Loretanske namesti 4
> CZ - 118 00 Praha 1 Hradcany
> Czech Republic - Europe
> 
> Same place?


this is actually not the specific one referred to (as that is very near to the centre) but is equally as good and located 'above' the city, near to the castle-a number of years ago it was where I was able to ask how to pronounce 'Martinu'!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Gubaidulina- Fachwerk. Very overwhelming and cathartic: this work isn't afraid to delve into man's greatest fears and make sense of them.


----------



## KenOC

SeptimalTritone said:


> Gubaidulina- Fachwerk. Very overwhelming and cathartic: this work isn't afraid to delve into man's greatest fears and make sense of them.


Listening to that now on YouTube. It's certainly compelling!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

KenOC said:


> Listening to that now on YouTube. It's certainly compelling!


Yeah I love how early on in the piece the violins do glissandos centered on A, and much later on in the piece the violins do glissandos centered on E instead. It's almost like a recapitulation, and in this "recapitulation", there is much denser and violent orchestration. This piece is very structurally well done, and that gives it its power.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

jim prideaux said:


> TURNABOUTVOX-just to say I know that CD shop in Prague-last time I was in I also bought a Martinu disc-violin concertos,Josef Suk etc Supraphon-great shop!





bejart said:


> I've yet to make it to Prague, but I do have an excellent online/mail relationship with these people.
> 
> "Our shop is in a beautiful part of Prague next to the Loreto Church and Prague Castle."
> CDmusic.cz / Siroky dvur
> Loretanske namesti 4
> 
> Same place?


Bejart, Jim -

This is the shop I found - across the river from Prague castle, just off the Staroměstské náměstí (Old Town Square). A real treasure trove, with dedicated sections to Czech music, contemporary and modern classical etc.

Prague Ticket Office - Via Musica
Staroměstské náměstí Praha-Staré Město


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

samurai said:


> Thank You so much. I am totally free from the agonizing, constant pain I had been enduring and living with for over a month due to an extruded disk and sciatica, which was simply unbearable. I often thought of this website and its wonderful members--such as yourself--to get myself through some of my darker days both before and after my operation, as I was on so many painkillers--morphine included--that I became quite depressed, even hallucinating at times. I am finally weaned off all the heavy duty ones, except Neurontin, which I shall finally be done with by the end of this month.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind thoughts and words, Itullian.
> Also, the opening, defiant notes of the Leningrad Symphony by Dmitri Shostakovich kept playing in my mind, and helped me get through many a dark time. It's simply great to be home again, and to stand and walk without any pain; I shall never--I hope--take any of these simple pleasures for granted again for as long as I live.


Dear samurai, sorry to hear that you had to go through these experiences. Get well and I hope that music will continue giving you happiness.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Now listening to: F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 13 in D Major (Adam Fischer; Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra).

On Youtube:


----------



## SimonNZ

Ninon Vallin: opera arias and melodies (rec.1927-38)


----------



## science

View attachment 51619
View attachment 51620
View attachment 51621
View attachment 51622
View attachment 51623


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakis' Pleiades - Les Percussions De Strasbourg (1988)


----------



## science

samurai said:


> Thank You so much. I am totally free from the agonizing, constant pain I had been enduring and living with for over a month due to an extruded disk and sciatica, which was simply unbearable. I often thought of this website and its wonderful members--such as yourself--to get myself through some of my darker days both before and after my operation, as I was on so many painkillers--morphine included--that I became quite depressed, even hallucinating at times. I am finally weaned off all the heavy duty ones, except Neurontin, which I shall finally be done with by the end of this month.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind thoughts and words, Itullian.
> Also, the opening, defiant notes of the Leningrad Symphony by Dmitri Shostakovich kept playing in my mind, and helped me get through many a dark time. It's simply great to be home again, and to stand and walk without any pain; I shall never--I hope--take any of these simple pleasures for granted again for as long as I live.


Wow! I'm so glad to hear you're doing better and sorry that I didn't know before. Do take care of yourself for all of us!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in E minor for 2 Violini concertati, 2 violini ripieni, viola and B.c.; Overture in D Major for 3 Oboes, Strings & B.c. (Gottfried von der Goltz; Freiburger Barockorchester).









Telemann's baroque style is 'my cup of tea' - constant instrumental interplay and variety, wit, excellent use of counterpoint, joyous rhythms. He also has many excellent, profound moments. He still needs more recognition, imo.

Recorder Suite in A minor (Jiri Stivin; Richard Edlinger; Capella Istropolitana).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1955 might well be considered Callas's _annus mirabilis_, dating from just after the massive weight loss, and before vocal problems set in. The year had started inauspiciously with Callas taking the part of Maddalena in *Andrea Chenier*. The scheduled opera had been *Il Trovatore*, but Del Monaco declared himself not well enough to sing Manrico, though he felt up to singing Chenier (and the say prima donnas are difficult!). Callas gamely learned the role of Maddalena in a few days, but it is definitely the tenor's opera, and the role of Maddalena not really worthy of Callas's rarified gifts.

*La Sonnambula* most definitely was, and this new Visconti production, which followed *Andrea Chenier* was a lavish affair, with Bernstein in the pit and Cesare Valletti singing with Schipa-like grace as Elvino (too bad he was not engaged for the complete recording). In discussing any performance of this opera, it would be wise to remember that the role was written for Giuditta Pasta, the same singer Bellini wrote *Norma* for and to take into account the librettist Felice Romani's advice.

_The role of Amina, even though at first glance it may seem very easy to interpret, is perhaps more difficult than many others which are deemed more important. It requires an actress who is playful, ingenuous and innocent, and at the same time passionate, sensitive and amorous; who has a cry for joy and also a cry for sorrow an accent for reproach and another for entreaty.... This was the role created by Bellini's poetic instinct._

Here indeed we get a cry for joy, a cry for sorrow, as Callas sets before us an Amina of uncanny depth, from the happiness of the Act I solos to the heartbreaking eloquence of _Ah non credea_. In the final cabaletta, Visconti brought all the house lights up and had Callas come down to the front of the stage, singing directly to the audience, no longer Amina, but Callas, the great prima donna, and the audience reaction is delirious.

For those who worry about such matters, the sound is a bit intransigent, certainly not as clear as the studio recording or the Cologne performances with an almost identical cast as the studio performance, and conducted by Votto. In some ways they are more comfortable to listen to, but this one, aided by Bernstein's alternatively spacious (for Callas) and frenetic (for the choruses) conducting, is a thrilling experience.


----------



## Badinerie

Must be Maria Callas Weather!
Im listening to a CD I bought in Greece in '95 featuring Live recordings in Athens in 1957. Very good stuff it is too. Lucia Di Lammermoor "Regna Nel Silenzio" and La Forza Del Destino "Pace Pace Mio Dio" are wonderfull. Ditto,The Hamlet. Ai vostri giochi.


----------



## Bas

Badinerie said:


> Must be Maria Callas Weather!
> Im listening to a CD I bought in Greece in '95 featuring Live recordings in Athens in 1957. Very good stuff it is too. Lucia Di Lammermoor "Regna Nel Silenzio" and La Forza Del Destino "Pace Pace Mio Dio" are wonderfull. Ditto,The Hamlet. Ai vostri giochi.


The Athens 1957 concert is wondefull indeed. (Except for the sound on my Gala disc...) That la forza aria is one of my favourite verdi arias.
This being sunday morning and all I thought it was time for the Bach cantata for this week: 14th sunday after trinity.

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 25, Es is nichts gesundes an meinem leibe
By Hana Blažiková [soprano], Damien Guillon [alto], Thomas Hobbs [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe [dir.], on φ


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Late Choral Music (Michael Tilson Thomas); op. 119 Bagatelles (Brendel); Diabelli Variations (Paul Lewis)

*p.s.* Good to hear from you, samurai--I was wondering how you were. Best wishes.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Must be Maria Callas Weather!
> Im listening to a CD I bought in Greece in '95 featuring Live recordings in Athens in 1957. Very good stuff it is too. Lucia Di Lammermoor "Regna Nel Silenzio" and La Forza Del Destino "Pace Pace Mio Dio" are wonderfull. Ditto,The Hamlet. Ai vostri giochi.
> 
> View attachment 51635


That concert also includes Isolde's _Liebestod_ (in Italian), the first time she had sung any Wagner since a radio broadcast of *Parsifal* in 1951.


----------



## Badinerie

Here's the back with the track list. Probably not the complete concert. 
I know you can get all her live concert material on a box set nowdays! This is just one of the bits and bobs Ive picked up over the years.


----------



## Jos

Varese: Ameriques, Arcana, Ionisation
NY Philharmonic, Boulez

Glass: Glassworks 1982 CBS; opening, floe, Islands, rubric, facades, closing


----------



## Badinerie

Ive moved onto another set I have of 50's recordings. Nothing after 1956.
Not the best sounding recordings Ive heard, but mostly mellow and pleasant, and of course the singing is....















Just to add "Oh my God!" Depuis Le Jour From Charpentier's Louise. My eyes are filling up! Damn you Callas!


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Rachmaninov* - Symphonies 1 & 2









*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concerto No. 4 and _Paganini Rhapsody_









*Mahler* - Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Pugg

​
Mint on L.P beautiful sung by Caballé.


----------



## Morimur

SeptimalTritone said:


> Gubaidulina- Fachwerk. Very overwhelming and cathartic: this work isn't afraid to delve into man's greatest fears and make sense of them.


Impressive work! is Gubaidulina still alive?


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Sinfonia No.4 in D Minor, BWV 790

Evgeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out a newly arrived disc_


----------



## Pugg

​Music for this afternoon.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms

Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B major, Op. 8* (1854/1889)
*Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87* (1880-1882)
Nicholas Angelich (Piano), Renaud Capuçon (Violin), Gautier Capuçon (Cello) [Virgin Classics, 2004]

Thanks to violadude for this suggestion (the repertoire, the performance was my choice from the menu at Spotify) for a Brahmsophobe searching for a way in.










*Prokofiev
Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 131 
Sinfonietta for orchestra in A major, Op. 5*
Neeme Järvi, SNO [Chandos, 1986]

Pleasant music... this brings back memories of listening live to Järvi with the SNO on a number of occasions.


----------



## Weston

I'm moving at glacial speed this morning. It is already 10:30am and I'm just now having breakfast and a little baroque.

*Francesco Durante: Concerto (Quartetto) No. 8 in A major, "La Pazzia"*
Giuseppe Prencipe / I Cameristi Italiani









On cold hearing I would have sworn this was Vivaldi, but without continuo. I kind of miss the continuo.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Holst's* birthday (1874), and a belated death day for *Sibelius* (9.20.57).


----------



## Mahlerian

Morimur said:


> Impressive work! is Gubaidulina still alive?


Yes she is! She's living in Germany, I think.


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in D Major, Op.4, No.1

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Water Music; Violin Concerto in A Major, 'Die Relinge' (Philip Pickett; New London Consort).


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart
Horn Concertos
Michael Thompson, horn
Bournemouth Sinfonietta

What a delightful way to spend a Sunday afternoon!
All of Mozart's concerted works for horn plus a few reconstructions.
76 minutes of music, guaranteed to make you smile!
Impeccably played by Michael Thompson, former principal horn of the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

This is a lovely new CD. I saw her perform several of these pieces in concert a few months ago and was utterly enchanted by her poetic, and at times, dramatic playing. Many of the pieces are semi-programmatic, but they can also be enjoyed on a purely musical level, too. Fine sound. (I have to make allowances for the construction technique of her guitar: it's by a modern builder who uses some carbon fiber, a popular trend these days, to help brace the top sound plate, which imparts a slight "plastic" tone to the sound. Non-guitar aficionados probably wouldn't notice!)


----------



## Cosmos

Going through a bunch of Mozart piano concertos (and concertante works) that I haven't heard before

Previously: Concert Rondo in D, K 382










Right now: Concerto no. 22










My music cravings just recently fell into this classical phase, which rarely happens, and I'm SO HAPPY IT DID


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Mass in B-flat "Theresienmesse"
Lucia Popp, Rosalind Elias, Robert Tear, Paul Hudson, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Bernstein









Last disc of the Bernstein/Haydn set. I'm quite pleased with it overall, except for the awkward packaging, which makes the discs very difficult to get out of their cases.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Starzer (1726-1787): Divertimento in C Major

Thomas Furi leading Camerata Bern


----------



## Bas

Visited a concert with the music of Bach's uncles, a concert organized by the dutch Bach Association for their sponsors (I was invited by a friend who donates money to the association. )


----------



## DaveS

Tchaikovsky. Symphony #1 "Winter Dreams" Chicago Symphony Orch., Claudio Abbado. via Spotify


----------



## LancsMan

*White; Tallis; Palestrina; Lassus; de Brito: Lamentations* Oxford Camerata directed by Jeremy Summerly on Naxos

Well despite being a budget label Naxos has some great releases. This one is a real winner.


----------



## Guest

After Aimard's disappointing new WTC, I turned to El Bacha's account for some relief! His playing is so much warmer and grander through the use of (tasteful) rubato, dynamics, and pedaling, all of which Aimard eschews. His tempos are a bit faster than Aimard's, too. Exton has provided El Bacha with richer, warmer sound, as well. A pity that it isn't multi-channel like his complete Ravel set, but the sound is excellent by any standard.










I suppose with the name El Bacha, he was destined to play Bach!


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Missa solemnis (Gardiner); Symphony 9 (Harnoncourt); op. 126 Bagatalles (Gould)


----------



## KenOC

Litolff: Concerto Symphonique No 4 in D minor. Everybody knows the scherzo from this one, but they may not know they know it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frederick Delius

Sea Drift* (1903-1904)
Bryn Terfel (Baritone), Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Bournemouth Sinfonietta Chorus, Waynflete Singers ... 
*
Songs of Farewell* (1930)
Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Waynflete Singers, Southern Voices ...

*Songs of Sunset* (1906-7)
Sally Burgess (Mezzo Soprano), Bryn Terfel (Baritone), Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Waynflete Singers, Southern Voices ... 
[Chandos, 1993]

This is a miraculous recording, the best disc of choral works I have recently heard - I am metaphorically blown away. Obtaining this CD is now a priority - I'm listening on Spotify again today.



> This disc was an award-winner when it first appeared in 1993, and rightly so. These are among Delius's finest and most consistent works, and Hickox directs them with an authority and atmosphere that recalls Beecham or Barbirolli. Bryn Terfel, as soloist in Sea Drift, contributes one of the finest and most deeply-felt performances of his now extensive discography, and this is one of the most restrainedly expressive interpretations this outpouring of wild pathos has received on disc. Throughout the three works the choirs are ideally responsive to the beauty of the poetry, coming into their own in the late Songs of Farewell. If Songs of Sunset doesn't quite efface the memory of Charles Groves's 1968 account with Janet Baker and John Shirley-Quirk, this is still a splendid account of a subtle work that offers far more than mere fin-de-siècle languor. Altogether a notable release which it's a pleasure to welcome back to currency.
> 
> -- Calum MacDonald, BBC Music Magazine


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak Symphony 7. Concertgebouw Orchestra; Bernard Haitink. via Spotify


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3: Piano Sonata 1... a lovely work that I need to hear more, and Carnaval


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Piano Concerto in G Minor

M. Inoue conducting the Mozarteum Orchestra of Salzburg -- Felicja Blumental, piano


----------



## omega

*Paul Hindemith*
_Konzertmusic for Brass and Strings_
_Nobilissima Visisone_
Herbert Blomstedt | San Fransisco Symphony Orchestra








_Symphonia Serena_
Herbert Blomstedt | Gewandhausorchester Leipzig








*Olivier Messiaen*
_Chronochromie_
_La Ville d'en haut_
_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuum_
Pierre Boulez | The Cleveland Orchestra








_Oiseaux exotiques_
Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano) | Riccardo Chailly | Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## LancsMan

*Byrd: 3 Masses* King's College Choir, Cambridge directed by David Willcocks on Decca

Beautiful renditions of these English masses.


----------



## Weston

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"*
Antoni Wit / Polish National Symphony Orchestra









This time I especially enjoyed the Andante movement, which is movement 3 in this recording rather than 2. I think it might have fit better as movement 2 as there are too many similarities between the opening of the scherzo and the main theme of the 1st movement. I thought for a moment I had it on replay single track -- surprising enough that I would notice, considering the length of these movements.

I probably should hear a different version someday. I'm not too sure about the reason for the wind chime-like sounds in the finale and I wonder if they sound more integrated in other performances.

Now that I am filled with abject despair and hopelessness, I suppose I should get up and accomplish something. (Actually I didn't find the symphony quite as despairing as its reputation suggests.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Delius - sonata for 'cello and piano* (1916)

Alexander Baillie, John Thwaites [Somm, 2013]









George Isaac, Martin Jones [Decca, 2013]









John Ehde, Carl-Axel Dominique [Caprice, 2008]









Raphael Wallfisch, John York [Nimbus, 2013]









I'm just letting Spotify play me various readings of Delius' Cello sonata as I'd like to buy a recording on CD. But - they're all good!


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse, Phaethon. Not sure how good this work is, but Rouse packs plenty of noise into its short length. The Flute Concerto, BTW, is wonderful.


----------



## bejart

Karl von Ordonez (1734-1786): Sinfonia in A Major, Brown A4

Kevin Mallon conducting the Toronto Camerata


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier, on the radio:
























"Composer Of The Week" Andrzej Panufnik:

Tragic Overture - Lukasz Borowicz, cond.
Concerto in Modo Antico - Igor Cecocho, trumpet, Mariusz Smolij, cond.
Symphony No 1 "Sinfonia Rustica" - cond. composer


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 128 "On Christ's ascent to heaven alone"

For Ascension Day - Leipzig, 1725

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Symphonies 3 and 4










Season of Brahms is here


----------



## nightscape

There's been so much talk on the boards over the last couple of months about Beethoven's late string quartets that I finally decided to give them a spin.

I started with String Quartet No. 12 in E♭ major, op. 127

Utterly fantastic.


----------



## starthrower

This sounds great cranked up. A very good recording!


----------



## KenOC

Mehul, overtures to Young Henry's Hunt and Le Tresor Suppose. Fillers on his complete symphonies set of two CDs, recommended.


----------



## KenOC

nightscape said:


> There's been so much talk on the boards over the last couple of months about Beethoven's late string quartets that I finally decided to give them a spin.
> 
> I started with String Quartet No. 12 in E♭ major, op. 127
> 
> Utterly fantastic.


The slow movement is special. There's nothing else remotely like it.


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag since my last post here
Britten String Quartets, I love the opening of the first







I watched the last episode of Inspector Morse, A Remorseful Day. In this long ago repeat, Inspector Morse dies, and they played a section of The Faure Requiem. So I played it in it's entirety after the episode finished. 
Fauré Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Peliéas and Mélisande, Pavanne








Handel Violin Sonatas








Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concerti







(a nice coincidence Starthrower!)


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Tournament Of Chauvency: A Joust For Love In Medieval Lorraine" - Anne Azéma, Aziman


----------



## Jeff W

Yesterday at the gym was the first two violin concertos of Max Bruch. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra.









Today was the Piano Concertos of Edvard Grieg and Robert Schumann. Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Weston

^I didn't know Henze wrote a requiem. That's got to be good.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday listening: Holst - Choral Symphony, Adrian Boult


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Barenboim's DG/CSO Bruckner's Sixth Symphony has a beautifully judged tempo to it-- which, to my ears, means slow enough to be majestic; but not so slow as to sound ponderous and leaden-sounding, as with some passages in the famed EMI Klemperor/Philharmonia performance.

The brass climaxes are perhaps the most powerful I've heard, commanding and magnificent in every way. The recording quality is acceptable in terms of clarity of texture and for the sheen of the brass. The lower end of the dynamic range could have been more expansive though; but be this as it may, it doesn't seriously detract from Barenboim's otherwise heroic and epic treatment of the score.

The cantada _Helgoland _ for male chorus and orchestra in the Barenboim Bruckner box set far exceeds his later endeavor on Telarc with the Berlin Philharmonic. He appoaches the score as if it were a slower, epic saga like Sibelius' _The Origin of Fire_. It has a monumental quality about it, whereas the Teldec incarnation sounds rushed. It also has the best-sounding brass ending of any of the_ Helgoland's _I've heard; though for the quality of the choral singing my pride-of-place first choice admittedly would be for the Wyn Morris/Symphonica of London with the Ambrosian Male Voice Chorus.


----------



## Weston

*Carlos Guastavino: Clarinet Sonata *
Patricia Shands, clarinet; Lydia Artymiw, piano

[no image available]
I downloaded this from somewhere, a school performance archive. It's kind of a noisy live recording, but nicely done. The composition is pleasant post-romanticism with winding melodies that reward attentive listening.

*Alan Hovhaness Symphony No. 46, "To The Green Mountains," Opus 347*
Vakhtang Jordania /KBS Symphony Orchestra








Hovhaness in one of his rare references to mountains.  I have mixed feelings about Hovhaness. It has been too easy to dismiss him as a soothing composer. Though I feel there is not much variety in his work, I nearly always enjoy it. In the end I suppose that's all that matters. 
*
Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 27 in C minor, Op. 85*
Valery Polyansky / Russian State Symphony Orchestra








I may have been losing focus by this time. I've heard such wonderful things about this composer and this is reported to be among his greatest works, but it just sounds like fairly okay music to me right now. After all, I'd focused on Mahler's 6th earlier today. That probably wore out the audio processor in my brain. Maybe it's time to pack it in for the day. I have certainly enjoyed it all though.


----------



## SimonNZ

Sandro Fuga's Violin Sonata No.2 - Alessandro Milani, violin, Giacomo Fuga, piano


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> ^I didn't know Henze wrote a requiem. That's got to be good.


It's an instrumental work. High energy and dramatic. There's a good live performance on YouTube.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*dgd*























The Warner re-issue and re-engineered mid-seventies DG Karajan Bruckner's Fourth sounds-- _absolutely_-- glorious. The perfectly-blended Berlin strings have a polish and a grace to them that I've never heard in any other performance of the _Romantic Symphony_. The eloquence and beauty that Karajan brings to the score is striking. I've heard more_ powerful_ Bruckner Fourths in terms of climactic_ bulid-ups_--- like say, first and foremost, the DG Barenboim/CSO and the RCA Wand/Berlin Philharmonic--- but none played with such feminine, captivating _beauty._

Karajan's finessing of the brass chorale towards the end of the first movement is worthy of Wagner himself. Karajan emphasizes the strings just as much as the brass in the orchestral balancing and the effect is a shimmering seductive radiance not unlike the _Parsifal Overture._

I just revel in this reading. Absolutely _gorgeous_. I'm so happy to have it in all of its justly-deserved, re-engineered glory.


----------



## Pugg

​
Monday morning : time for Bach .

Don't take it to serious , they playing better then I do :lol:


----------



## opus55

George Gershwn 1898-1937
Concerto in F for piano and orchestra
_Eugene List, piano
Berlin Symphony Orchestra, Samuel Adler_

Samuel Barber 1910-1981
Piano Concerto, Op. 38
_Abbott Ruskin, piano
MIT Symphony Orchestra, David Epstein_










It's been a while that I opened this excellent box of piano concertos. George Gershwin's Concerto in F, hearing again, not impressed. I don't know if it's the composition or the performance. Samuel Barber's concerto, on the other hand, instant eye opener. This box set has some misses but mostly hits.


----------



## Rhythm

For those spirits who more than a little bit enjoy Brahms The Man#2 (after Mahler The Man#1), these voices and their director have created a delightful listen.

It's okay that tempi may be a little rushed, leaving some consonants almost inaudible. Still, some listeners may swing around the room dancing to the triple meter with an invisible partner as if in Brahms's salon .









Liebeslieder-Walzer Op.52; Gesange Op.17; Weltliche Gesange Op.42; Quartette Op.92; and, Gesange Op.104. Recorded in London, 11/1990.

The Monteverdi Choir conducted by Gardiner featured Robert Levin & John Perry, fortepiano 4 hands; Teresa Shaw, mezzo; Philip Salmon, tenor; Delyth Wynne, harp; and Anthony Halstead & Christian Rutherford, horns.​
The fortepiano was built in 1860, Vienna, and, in this recording, the instrument sparkles an upper register while the lower is subtle enough to balance with the voices.


----------



## SimonNZ

"The English Songbook" - Ian Bostridge, tenor, Julius Drake, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love that little "_Glucklick' Japan_" number with the _Teehuas-Chor_.









Light fun for the end of the night.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, 24 Preludes and Fugues. Alexander Melnikov. One of the great works of the 20th century. Some pieces are overwhelming: Listen to the E minor (4-voice double fugue) and F-sharp minor (3-voice) fugues!


----------



## SimonNZ

"Conchita Supervia in Opera and Song"

playing disc two, which is made up entirely of jaw-dropping performances of scenes from Bizet's Carmen, recorded in 1930, with Gaston Micheletti as Don Jose, conducted by Gustave Cloez.

A pity this team didn't do the full work (which they could have - the first complete Carmen comes from 1928).

If anyone spots this in the lp bins they should grab it:


----------



## Badinerie

Operetta time here. Lovely voice this lady has.









and the heavenly voice of Richard Tauber...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphony No. 4 in B-Flat Major (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).









F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 93 in D Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## Blancrocher

The Takacs SQ in Beethoven's late string quartets.


----------



## Rhythm

Many of you have probably seen the movie, _Quartet_, Dustin Hoffman's first film as Executive Producer and Director, 2012, although you'd not know that by reading this inaccurate Wiki page.*

Featured in the final scene of the film, here's the Thrilling! third-act *Quartet* from the 1971 recording of Verdi's Rigoletto conducted by Richard Bonynge.








Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena), Luciano Pavarotti (Duke of Mantua), Sherrill Milnes (Rigoletto) and Martti Talvela (Sparafucile)​
* I watched the witty, feel-good movie yesterday, and frankly, I wouldn't recommend it unless you really want to see Maggie Smith, Tom Courtenay, Billy Connolly, Pauline Collins and Michael Gambon have some fun on the silver screen .


----------



## Jeff W

After a busy weekend, time for some catchup listening. Starting with last week's Symphonycast which is a concert from this year's BBC Proms.

JANACEK: From the House of the Dead

DVORAK: Cello Concerto in B minor

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiri Belohlavek - Conductor
Alisa Weilerstein - Cello

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/09/15/


----------



## Badinerie

Rhythm said:


> Many of you have probably seen the movie, _Quartet_, Dustin Hoffman's first film as Executive Producer and Director, 2012, although you'd not know that by reading this inaccurate Wiki page.*
> 
> Featured in the final scene of the film, here's the Thrilling! third-act *Quartet* from the 1971 recording of Verdi's Rigoletto conducted by Richard Bonynge.
> 
> View attachment 51692
> 
> Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena), Luciano Pavarotti (Duke of Mantua), Sherrill Milnes (Rigoletto) and Martti Talvela (Sparafucile)​
> * I watched the witty, feel-good movie yesterday, and frankly, I wouldn't recommend it unless you really want to see Maggie Smith, Tom Courtenay, Billy Connolly, Pauline Collins and Michael Gambon have some fun on the silver screen .


And the still lovely Gwyneth Jones of course!

Just been listening to Callas Di Stefano Gobbi columbia 
33 SX version this morning lovely stuff!


----------



## mirepoix

Messager: Les Deux Pigeons - Richard Bonynge / Welsh National Opera Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

Sampling the newest arrival (why must the post be so slow in delivering me the Spohr Clarinet Concertos?). James Levine leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in Gustav Holst's 'The Planets'.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Das Wohltemperierte Clavier I
By Glenn Gould [piano], on Sony Classical


----------



## AClockworkOrange

First up this morning was Beethoven's Piano Sonatas 21 - 24 by Daniel Barenboim from what I believe is his third set, recorded live.








This brings me up to the present with this live collection of Schubert's Piano Sonatas, being performed by Alfred Brendel. 








The strange thing with Brendel for me is that whilst what I have heard of his Beethoven seems hit and miss, his Schubert is divine.


----------



## Pugg

​Roberto Scaltriti :Arias by Mozart, Hayden, Salieri and Cimerosa.
Rousset conducting , Les Talens Lyriques.


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin 4th symphony-Leonid Grin conducting the Tampere Phil Orch.

this arrived on Saturday and at any opportunity I have listened to this work (rather than the 2nd which is on the same disc)...I did comment earlier that offering any observations at this stage may be a little foolhardy but on the one hand this is an enjoyable and impressive work, on the other one can see why he may have been 'overshadowed' by his contemporary and fellow Finn, Sibelius-having looked at various on line comments regarding Melartin I see mention of Sibelius, Mahler and Nielsen but I can detect the influence of Glazunov and other leading Russians of that period!-it might also be possible to arge that there is evidence of a 'Baltic sensibility' one finds in later composers such as Tubin-expansive music with a distinct momentum!


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1735): Sinfonia in F Major

Enrico Casazza leading La Magnifica Comunita


----------



## Pugg

​
Wagner : Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
Piano Concerto No. 27_









_Piano Concerto No. 24_









_Sinfonia Concertante_

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from Southen California with what looks like will be a sunny and gorgeous morning.

What could be more suitably appropriate than Mozart?

<Clink of demitasses.> Cheers.


----------



## JACE

Getting Monday morning rolling with LvB's _Eroica_:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique*

Still making my way through Jan Swafford's Beethoven biography. It's outstanding. And the book is prompting some heavy-duty Beethoven listening.


----------



## Orfeo

*Carl August Nielsen*
Symphonies nos. II, III, & VI.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Rued Langgaard*
Symphonies nos. IV, X, & XII.
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Dausgaard.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. II in F major, op. 6 (1911-1913).
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Ari Rasilainen.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. I in F minor, op. 7 (1897).
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Orfeo

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 51694
> 
> 
> Sampling the newest arrival (why must the post be so slow in delivering me the Spohr Clarinet Concertos?). James Levine leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in Gustav Holst's 'The Planets'.


Oh lord blast that stereo up!:devil:


----------



## Vasks

_I sing for Isang_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Getting Monday morning rolling with LvB's _Eroica_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique*
> 
> Still making my way through Jan Swafford's Beethoven biography. It's outstanding. And the book is prompting some heavy-duty Beethoven listening.


God I love Gardiner's reading of that; especially his heroic treatment of the first movement.


----------



## jim prideaux

WESTON-please persist with Myaskovsky 27th-I am among those who really do rate the work highly and would like to imagine that you too very quickly come to admire a great symphony!

Wiiliam Alwyn-2nd symphony performed by the LSO conducted by Richard Hickox-a break from Melartin (and Rufus Wainwright )!


----------



## Pugg

​
Its time for Weber.
I do like Davis conducting the then (1990 )young singers and his approach of this music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Weston

dholling said:


> Oh lord blast that stereo up!:devil:


Yes. I want that CD badly.



jim prideaux said:


> WESTON-please persist with Myaskovsky 27th-I am among those who really do rate the work highly and would like to imagine that you too very quickly come to admire a great symphony!


I'm pretty sure my ears were just tired. I had been listening intently all day. I'll give it another go soon.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: early piano music (Michael Ponti); String Quartet #1 (Borodin SQ); Symphony 1 (Muti)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Works, w. Lupu (rec.1970 - '76); *Saint-Saens*: Cello Concerti, w. Isserlis et al (rec.1992 - '99).


----------



## JACE

I think it's going to be a Beethoven day:










*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas / Rudolf Buchbinder*
Disc 2: Sonatas Nos. 1, 8 "Pathétique," 10, and 11


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> View attachment 51712


I really love Karajan's digital Sixth from that set. In fact, I love it above every other one he did._ GOR-GEOUS. _Now I can die and go to heaven, having heard it; or am I there already?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some delightful music, sung with gorgeously light and smiling tone by Jill Gomez.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Karajan again, this time from 1963.

Yep, I like the 9th.


----------



## Cosmos

Monday Mozart Mania!

(In no particular order yet)
*Serenade nos. 10 Bb "Gran Partita" & 12 c "Night Music"*
Philippe Herreweghe: Harmonie De L'Orchestre Des Champs-Elysées

*Piano Concertos nos. 25 C, 26 D, & 27 Bb*
Alicia de Larrocha and Sir Georg Solti

*Violin Concertos nos. 3 G, 4 D, & 5 A*
Itzhak Perlman; James Levine: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

*4 Adagios and Fugues after Bach, K404* [That's what they're called on this CD, but research tells me they are 4 of 6 arrangements of Preludes and Fugues by J.S. and W.F. Bach
L'Archibudelli

*Symphony 38 D, "Prague"*
Sir Charles Mackerras: Prague Chamber Orchestra

And I'll throw in a few *String Quintets*
Grumiaux Trio & Max Lesueur, Arpad Gérecz

This is a massive list and I may not get to everything today, but nothing wrong with setting goals


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Songs
Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Ann Murray, Robert Tear, John Shirley-Quirk, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## Bas

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concertos no. 5, no. 6, no 8, no. 9 no. 7 for three pianos**, no. 10 for two pianos* 
By Malcolm Bilson [fortepiano], Robert Levin [fortepiano * **], Melvyn Tan [fortepiano **], The English Baroque Soloists, John Elliot Gardiner [dir.], on Archiv


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


C.P.E. *Bach*, 
Complete Works for Solo Keyboard
A-M. Markovina
Haenssler Classics

#classicalmusic #morninglistening celebrating #CPEBach @HaensslerMusic | Stupendous, really. The quantity of it all seems to have no effect on the quality... the playing is superb and the modern instrument put to best possible use, it seems. Didn't think I could enjoy CPE-B that much, for that long.


J. *Haydn*, 
Symphonies 99 & 100
T. Fey / Heidelberger Sinfoniker
Haenssler
Capriccio

#classicalmusic #morninglistening Thomas Fey rocks #Haydn!!! @HaensslerMusic


----------



## Alypius

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich, 24 Preludes and Fugues. Alexander Melnikov. One of the great works of the 20th century. Some pieces are overwhelming: Listen to the E minor (4-voice double fugue) and F-sharp minor (3-voice) fugues!


Ken, I agree. Please consider writing something about it over on this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/34199-praise-20th-century-music.html. I included it in my list of 100 recommended works of the 20th century. And the Melnikov performance is my favorite.


----------



## Weston

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> O
> 
> J. *Haydn*,
> Symphonies 99 & 100
> T. Fey / Heidelberger Sinfoniker
> Haenssler
> Capriccio
> 
> #classicalmusic #morninglistening Thomas Fey rocks #Haydn!!! @HaensslerMusic


I am loving this Thomas Fey cycle! I'm looking forward to acquiring them little by little. Each one has been a treat so far.


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - String quartets opus 18 no 2, no. 6, opus 135
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)


----------



## Guest

I would like to recommend this disc at the end-all-beat-all best set of Brahms Piano Concertos for superior sound quality and extraordinary performance:








Brahms The Piano Concertos
Nelson Freire, piano
Riccardo Chailly - Gewandhauseorchester


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6.*

On a recommendation from the ebullient Ms. Blair.


----------



## Jos

Dvorak symphony nr.5 aka "From the new world"
Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy

Philips minigroove, coverphoto by Paul Huf (famous Dutch photographer, specialised in portraits, and did lots of albumcovers for classical music)


----------



## hpowders

D Scarlatti 16 Late Sonatas
Colin Tilney, harpsichord

A rainy day, helped along by these catchy, cheerful sonatas, played as they should as Kirkpatrick pairs.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Lucia Popp. I like Sinopoli. I love the historical personage of Lou Salome; and of course, her rejected suitor, Friedrich Nietzsche.

But I'm not really sure if I like Sinopoli's Italianate, Bergian suites from his opera or not. I'll listen to it some more later though.


----------



## JACE

Still more Beethoven. Now listening to the _Emperor_:










*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 / Alfred Brendel, Bernard Haitink, London PO*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 27, 28, 31.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brahms, _Ein deutsches Requiem_, Anna Tomowa-Sintow, soprano; _Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde_

The quality of the sound engineering on this is fantastic. Karajan does the ending minutes of the "_Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras_" epic-ly. The _Singverein_ sounds magnificent. Beautiful sound balancing as well.

Now, if Warner will just remaster Karajan's '62 Brahm's _Requiem_ with Gundula Janowitz (my all-time fave).

Its funny how differently even Karajan does the passage of "_Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras_" when contrasting his mid-sixties and his mid-seventies recordings.

The last minutes of the mid-sixties is played like Beethoven; the last minutes of the mid-seventies is played like its Bruckner.

As much as I like this passage in the mid-seventies recording, I like the mid-sixties performance more by an order of magnitude. . . The mid-sixties reminds me of a warrior angelic host. The mid-seventies reminds me of a really good Bruckner's _Te Deum_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## LancsMan

*Monteverdi: Vespers of the Blessed Virgin* John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv Produktion

Being a somewhat pedantic soul I have created a number of listening lists from my CD collection, each sequenced by composition date, and each typically taking some months to work my way through. I like to think this gives me a sense of the evolution of music over time. Any way I always get quite a sense of a new musical world being opened up when I arrive at Monteverdi.

This recording was made in St. Mark's, Venice - where Monteverdi intended it to be performed.

It's a particular favourite of mine!


----------



## Itullian

Got this today. It's a wonderful set with great sound.
Brahms 1st piano concerto Brendel/Davis
Mozart pc no. 25 with Hans Zender
Beethoven sonata 31, Schubert Impromptu D935 no. 1
Thank you Alfred and Decca.


----------



## Weston

Jos said:


> View attachment 51721
> 
> 
> Dvorak symphony nr.5 aka "From the new world"
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy
> 
> Philips minigroove, coverphoto by Paul Huf (famous Dutch photographer, specialised in portraits, and did lots of albumcovers for classical music)


Wow! I haven't heard this referred to as the No. 5 since dinosaurs roamed the Earth. Thanks for verifying my memory of that.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some delicious Viennese bon-bons from the Classical Era...


----------



## omega

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphonies n°1 and 2_
Neeme Järvi | Götheborgs Symfoniker








*Olivier Messiaen*
_Éclairs sur l'au-delà_
Myung-Whun Chung | Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille


----------



## joen_cph

> Dvorak symphony nr.5 aka "From the new world"
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy
> 
> Philips minigroove, coverphoto by *Paul Huf* (famous Dutch photographer, specialised in portraits, and did lots of albumcovers for classical music)


I´m collecting the Paul Huf LP covers, as far as I know there are roughly 55 or so totally. I´ve got 22 of them. Some of them are very creative.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Havergal Brian, Symphony No. 18*

In contrast to the huge Gothic Symphony, this one is over in 15 minutes.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

_Le Sacre du Printemps_, Stravinsky.
(I used to hate this. Now I see the error of my ways!)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Puccini - La Boheme - Victoria de los Angeles, Jussi Bjorling, Robert Merrill - RCA Victoria Chorus and Orchestra - Sir Thomas Beecham









Almost 50 years old .... still a wonderful version. Although I am a great Callas enthusiast, I think Victoria is my favourite singer and here she sings with a vulnerability and strong fragility (hmm ... a real contradiction in words, but not in my ears) with one of the very best tenors on record


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 51669
> 
> 
> Here indeed we get a cry for joy, a cry for sorrow, as Callas sets before us an Amina of uncanny depth, from the happiness of the Act I solos to the heartbreaking eloquence of _Ah non credea_. In the final cabaletta, Visconti brought all the house lights up and had Callas come down to the front of the stage, singing directly to the audience, no longer Amina, but Callas, the great prima donna, and the audience reaction is delirious.
> 
> For those who worry about such matters, the sound is a bit intransigent, certainly not as clear as the studio recording or the Cologne performances with an almost identical cast as the studio performance, and conducted by Votto. In some ways they are more comfortable to listen to, but this one, aided by Bernstein's alternatively spacious (for Callas) and frenetic (for the choruses) conducting, is a thrilling experience.


I have this and the studio Votto, plus I also have the live preformance from Edinburgh conducted by Votto on Testament and I far prefer the 'live' Votto which I find to be more exciting than Bernstein or the studio Votto. The audience start off rather with quite a lot of British reserve but by the end are caught up in the passion of the performance and the whole think buzzes with electricity


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Martinů

Complete Piano Trios*
Cinq pièces brèves, Trio No, 1
Bergerettes
Trio in D minor, No. 2
Trio in C major, No. 3
Prague Trio [Vars Music, 1997]

I can find no review of this, but these seem fine, fresh, idiomatic performances










*Fauré

Nocturnes *
No. 1 In E Flat Minor Op. 33 No. 1
No. 2 In B Major Op. 33 No. 2
No. 3 In A Flat Major Op. 33 No. 3
No. 4 In E Flat Major Op. 36
No. 5 In B Flat Major Op. 37
No. 6 In D Flat Major Op. 63
No. 7 In C Sharp Minor Op. 74
Paul Crossley [CRD, 1983]


----------



## jim prideaux

apparently Alwyn had a slightly dismissive attitude toward his first symphony-the subsequent four being more representative of his approach to composition-however I personally find the work increasingly enjoyable and rewarding-the RLPO conducted by David Lloyd Jones, another fine disc from Naxos.......


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> I have this and the studio Votto, plus I also have the live preformance from Edinburgh conducted by Votto on Testament and I far prefer the 'live' Votto which I find to be more exciting than Bernstein or the studio Votto. The audience start off rather with quite a lot of British reserve but by the end are caught up in the passion of the performance and the whole think buzzes with electricity


There is another live Votto from Cologne which is loads better than Edinburgh because Callas is in much better voice. In fact, I'd say it's one of the best performances of her post weight-loss career. Its' actually me favourite of all her *Sonnambula*s, but the Bernstein is interesting too, for the conducting, because her voice is marginally fresher and because Valletti is far preferable as Elvino; and we get more of the score.

She does the most remarkable thing in Cologne though (on the studio recording too) when, in the cadenza between the two verses of _Ah non giunge[/I,] she sweeps up to a fortissimo Eb in alt, effecting a diminuendo on this stratospheric note before cascading down a perfect chromatic scale, an astonishing feat unheard of by any other singer._


----------



## LancsMan

*Robert Johnson: Shakespeare's Lutenist* Emma Kirkby, David Thomas and Anthony Rooley (lute) on Virgin Classics

A delightful collection of Robert Johnson's theatre music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, 'From the New World' (Vladimír Válek; Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra).

The Lord of the Rings soundtrack definitely used some of the melodic material from this symphony. The Largo sounds like the 'Shire' melody from LOTR. The 1st movement also has an upbeat, 'heroic' melody very similar to the one often used in the movie.


----------



## Weston

I would say they both used similar folk inspiration.^


----------



## Weston

*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra / Mitsuko Uchida, piano

View attachment 51737


hpowders mentioned this work in another thread and I was reminded I've wanted to explore it more. I don't think it sounds like random noise. Far from it. It is quite melodic. It is a little raging and pounding in places though. I need to be in the mood for that.

Still streaming on Spotify. I haven't purchased it yet -- but of course have it bookmarked.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 129 "Praised be the Lord, my God"

For Trinity Sunday - Leipzig, 1726

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.

edit: looking through the list of recordings for this work I notice that Philippe Herreweghe is listed as the chorus master on the Gustav Leonhardt album. First time I've heard of that connection.

...and a closer look reveals that he was working on the Leonhardt parts of that series from around cantata no.66 until the very end (they were recorded in BWV number order, more or less).


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1838): Piano Concerto in F Major, Op.Post., No.1

David Juritz leading the London Mozart Players -- Howard Shelley, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Concerto Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 1-6*


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, Three Fortepiano Concertos (4, 6, and 11). Andreas Staier with the Freiburger Barockorchester. Hard to imagine that these engaging works could be done better.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Recent discussions of which recordings of Beethoven's quartets to get have led me to pulling this off the shelves.


----------



## Bruce

Weston said:


> *Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
> Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra / Mitsuko Uchida, piano
> 
> View attachment 51737
> 
> 
> hpowders mentioned this work in another thread and I was reminded I've wanted to explore it more. I don't think it sounds like random noise. Far from it. It is quite melodic. It is a little raging and pounding in places though. I need to be in the mood for that.
> 
> Still streaming on Spotify. I haven't purchased it yet -- but of course have it bookmarked.


Give the version by Brendel and Gielen a try. It's quite different than many other recordings, and I think it makes more sense they way they've performed it. It's the phrasing, I think, that makes this recording stand out. I'm not sure how easy it will be to find a recording of this--used to be on a Vox 6-CD set entitled Young Brendel. (Which also contained the worst recording of Prokofiev's 5th Piano Concerto I ever heard.)


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Campagnoli (1751-1827): Flute Quartet No.1 in D Major

Academy European Solist: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Luca Marziali, violin -- Angelo Batoletti, viola -- Claudio Casadei, cello


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Symphony No. 3 (mostly from The Fiery Angel). Moscow State Radio Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting. A bit rangity-bangity for me, I'm afraid, and there's not much I can whistle.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music: Schubert's Symphony No. 4 & 6. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## SONNET CLV

A new shipment of discs from Berkshire today -- yes, I am cutting down my disc purchasing, believe it or not (said to myself, not wholly convincingly) -- included this:









This composer, Bengt Hambraeus, was for me (as far as I can recall off hand) new to me. It seems he specializes in organ music, and the two Hambraeus discs I got from Berkshire today were largely organ solo music. I chose to start with Volume I because the third track, titled _Continuo_, was for organ with orchestra, in this case the Sudwestfunk Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ernest Bour, with organist Werner Jacob.

_Continuo_ (dating to 1975) is 31 minutes of unmistakeably new music, though according to the liner notes much here is based upon music of Pachelbel. I don't know Pachelbel's music very well, aside from you know what, so it was all new to me. And I bet it would be quite new to old Pachelbel, too.

Interesting stuff. Adventurous stuff. Noisy stuff. The kind of stuff I tend to like. Certainly worth a few more listens.

Can't wait to explore the other Hambraeus pieces, all solo organ except for _Canvas With Mirrors _for organ and pre-recorded tape track.

ADDENDA -- I just finished reading an article on this composer's music, including _Continuo _at: http://www.ex-tempore.org/HAMBRAEUS/HAMBRAEUS.html

Fascinating.


----------



## KenOC

SONNET CLV said:


> A new shipment of discs from Berkshire today -- yes, I am cutting down my disc purchasing...


I'm picturing a semi rumbling to a stop outside your door. :lol:


----------



## Guest

No. 48 and 49 today. It's nice to hear performances with such rich string tone and tympani that don't sound like bongos!


----------



## SONNET CLV

KenOC said:


> I'm picturing a semi rumbling to a stop outside your door. :lol:


Close.

.....................................


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have far more "greatest hits" and recital disc by female singers than male. But Beniamino Gigli is one of the greatest exceptions. Currently listening to Disc 4 of this set: Arias by Verdi, Giordano, Cilea, Mascagni, Puccini, Massenet, Lalo, etc...


----------



## SONNET CLV

Kontrapunctus said:


> No. 48 and 49 today. It's nice to hear performances with such rich string tone and tympani that don't sound like bongos!


A great Haydn set.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Olivier Messiaen: The Crystal Liturgy" - film by Olivier Mille


----------



## JACE

Spinning a new-to-me CD from the wonderful Hilary Hahn:










*Mozart: Violin Sonatas K. 301, 304, 376 & 526 / Hilary Hahn & Natalie Zhu*


----------



## KenOC

Schoenberg's Piano Concerto, Uchida and Boulez. Just because it's there. Even if he did call me "little Modernsky"!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> There is another live Votto from Cologne which is loads better than Edinburgh because Callas is in much better voice. In fact, I'd say it's one of the best performances of her post weight-loss career. Its' actually me favourite of all her *Sonnambula*s, but the Bernstein is interesting too, for the conducting, because her voice is marginally fresher and because Valletti is far preferable as Elvino; and we get more of the score.
> 
> She does the most remarkable thing in Cologne though (on the studio recording too) when, in the cadenza between the two verses of _Ah non giunge[/I,] she sweeps up to a fortissimo Eb in alt, effecting a diminuendo on this stratospheric note before cascading down a perfect chromatic scale, an astonishing feat unheard of by any other singer._


_






1:43-2:00_


----------



## nightscape

People really need to listen to more of Dvořák's chamber music. Love this piece.

String Quintet in G major, Op. 77 (Stamitz Quartet)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in B Flat, KV 439b

Members of the Netherlands Wind Ensemble: George Pieterson , Geert van Keulen, and Aart Rozenboom, basset horns


----------



## SimonNZ

Kaija Saariaho's Noa Noa - Camilla Hoitenga, flute, with electronics

and couldn't resist hearing the masterpiece Six Japanese Gardens again, which follows immediately after


----------



## science

View attachment 51748
View attachment 51749
View attachment 51750
View attachment 51751
View attachment 51752


----------



## Sid James

*Album: Double Bass Concertos*

*Grieg* (trans. Gary Karr, orch. Joseph Horovitz) _Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra in A major_ (originally _Cello Sonata_)

*Wilfred Josephs *_Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra, Op. 118_

*Stuart Sankey *_Carmen Fantasy after Bizet_

- Gary Karr, double bass; Adelaide SO under Patrick Thomas (ABC Classics)

I've really enjoyed this album, especially the concerto by English composer *Wilfred Josephs*. It has some of the epic, spiritual and melancholy vibe of Ernest Bloch's works, but also some of the darker undertones of Shostakovich. The concerto opens and closes with the double bassist playing a melody I found immediately captivating, and in between there are contrasting moments with the orchestra letting out in full force (very brassy), and the finale marked_ ironico _has a banal tune that could be from some nursery rhyme. I remember coming across this composer's name from some television shows I watched such as _Catweazle_.

Karr was intent on expanding the limited repertoire for his instrument, which explains his collaboration with Josephs on this concerto in the 1980's. The other two works here are rearrangements of existing music by Grieg and Bizet (the latter by Karr's teacher at Julliard), and I enjoyed those too.

Karr plays the now 400 year old double bass formerly owned by conductor Serge Koussevitzky, gifted to him by the maestro's widow Olga. She was in the audience at the bassist's New York debut in 1952.

Josephs collaborated with Karr on this piece, and they must have had an affinity for that soulful vibe because both where of Russian Jewish heritage. Josephs said that, despite the mere fact of composing a double bass (or tuba) concerto being somewhat of a joke in the music world, he took this project very seriously. Here's a quote speaking to the work's Jewish aspect by Karr, from an interview before his Australian tour:

_"My background is Russian bel canto. I call it that because my Jewish ancestry came from Russia. My grandfather used to slap me on the face - readily, literally - if I played something without feeling. It angered him so much. And so I was always led to believe music was from the heart and I still believe that"_
*- Gary Karr*










*J. S. Bach* _Brandenburg Concerto #3_
- Berlin PO under Herbert von Karajan (DGG)

On to more *Bach,* one of my favourite _Brandenburg Concertos_. The third one is a concerto for strings, all players are soloists (but more in terms of alternation of small group with the whole group, so building upon the Italian concerto grosso form).

I was surprised to learn of Bach's mastery of string instruments. I had previously only known of him being a great player of the keyboard. There are so many sides to Bach, it seems. Here's a reminiscence speaking to that by his most famous son:

_"He heard the slightest wrong note even in the largest combinations. As the greatest expert and judge of harmony, he liked best to play the viola, with appropriate loudness and softness. In his youth, and until the approach of old age, he played the violin cleanly and penetratingly, and thus kept the orchestra in better order than he could have done with the harpsichord. He understood to perfection the possibilities of all stringed instruments."_
*- Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.*










*Bartok* _String Quartet #5_
- Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pilcher & Gerhard Schulz, violins; Thomas Kakuska, viola; Valentin Erben, cello (EMI)

*Khachaturian* _Masquerade: Suite_
- Armenian PO under Loris Tjeknavorian (alto)

Another of my favourite string quartets,* Bartok's fifth quartet *and also fitting in some *Khatchaturian*, to mark Armenian independence day which passed on the weekend. The _Waltz _from *Masquerade Suite *is very famous, and the _Nocturne_ that follows has this beautiful violin solo which could be by nobody else.


----------



## senza sordino

I signed up for Spotify today. It's finally available here in Canada. I haven't paid for the premium version yet, I'll hold out for a while and see if I like Spotify. Though while listening to this I was interrupted a few times by adds from Spotify. I connected my iPad mini to the auxiliary input of my stereo, this is as good as I can get it.

My first listen was Stravinsky Agon, Symphony in three movements, Apollo and the finale to the Firebird.







The music was terrific, but the recording not so much. A live recording at an emphysema convention.


----------



## JACE

*Mozart: String Quartets "The Hunt" & "Dissonance" / Melos Quartet *

My reference for these works is the Quartetto Italiano. Fun to hear another quartet's take.


----------



## JACE

science said:


> View attachment 51748


A spectacular performance. One of the best M2s, IMHO.

I know others dislike it intensely. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Guest

nightscape said:


> People really need to listen to more of Dvořák's chamber music. Love this piece.
> 
> String Quintet in G major, Op. 77 (Stamitz Quartet)


I heartily agree. I love the recordings on Supraphon by the Panocha Quartet and Pavel Haas Quartet, and the piano trios by the Suk Trio.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> A spectacular performance. One of the best M2s, IMHO.
> 
> I know others dislike it intensely. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


It is a great one - can't replace my live Klemperer M2, but I like it quite a bit, all the same.


----------



## samurai

Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.7 in in C Major, Op.60 {"Leningrad}, *performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra under Bernard Haitink.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.1, Op.10 and Symphony No.7, Op.60 {"Leningrad"}, *both featuring Leonard Bernstein and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. During the darkest days emotionally following my back surgery, the opening defiant strains of the *Seventh Symphony *kept going through my mind, and truly infused me with courage and determination to keep on fighting through the depression which seemed to envelop me like a black cloud induced by the numerous pain killers I was on and the catheter--once again--which I had to endure for some six days post-op until I was able to urinate on my own again. 
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50, *both traversed by the Michael Schonwandt led Danish National Symphony Orchestra.
Jean Sibelius--*Symphony No.1 in E Minor, Op.39 and Symphony No.4 in A Minor, Op.63.* Both works feature the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra led by Paavo Berglund.


----------



## Weston

senza sordino said:


> I signed up for Spotify today. It's finally available here in Canada. I haven't paid for the premium version yet, I'll hold out for a while and see if I like Spotify. Though while listening to this I was interrupted a few times by adds from Spotify. I connected my iPad mini to the auxiliary input of my stereo, this is as good as I can get it.
> 
> My first listen was Stravinsky Agon, Symphony in three movements, Apollo and the finale to the Firebird.
> View attachment 51753
> 
> The music was terrific, but the recording not so much. A live recording at an emphysema convention.


In my limited experience with Spotify the "trashier" albums show up first in searches. By that I mean the "100 Most Beautiful Relaxing Baby Genius Classical Smash Hits You'll Ever Need For Meditation" kind of thing. So I've learned to dig a little farther. That helps sometimes. There are some hidden gems to be discovered.


----------



## opus55

Mozart
piano sonatas K. 310, 331, 533
_Murray Perhia, piano_

Adolf von Henselt (1814-1889)
Piano Concerto in F minor, Op. 16
_Michael Ponti, piano Philharmonia Hungarica/Othmar Maga_

Mozart
Le Nozze Di Figaro
_Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Gundula Janowitz / Edith Mathis / Herman Prey / Tatiana Troyanos and others
Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Karl Böhm_


----------



## Weston

Last round of the day.

*Reinecke: Symphony No. 1 in A, Op. 79*
Alfred Walter / Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra









This is enjoyable but the No. 2 symphony is far superior in my opinion.

Reinecke always sounds to me like a more famous household name composer, like something hovering on the brink of memory yet I feel I've heard it a hundred times before in the remote past. Take the best of Mendelssohn, Brahms, Schubert, and a dash of Tchaikosvky, put them in a blender and you get Reinecke. But it's still good if impossible to identify.

Sadly this being an early Marco Polo the recording sounds like it was done with paper cups and twine.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Pierluigi Billone: a contemporary Italian composer with powerful soundscapes.

1 + 1 = 1 for two bass clarinets: spectacular unearthly climaxes and beautiful spacious silences are achieved with just two bass clarinets! The title of the piece should be 1 + 1 = 1000!

TA and Bocca.Kosmoi have varied chamber ensemble orchestrations, and are infused with much drama.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Les Noces - cond. composer


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Lots of listening today, probably too much, actually. My ears are hurting from wearing my headphones for too long.

- *Mahler Symphony #4 (George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra)*
Perhaps the most subtle piece of music I've ever heard. It slowly but surely seeps into you. I'm in complete awe of it.
- *Beethoven SQ #14 Op. 131 (Takacs Quartet)*
Not sure I can say any more, it's my favorite work right now.
- *Stravinsky, Rite of Spring* (Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra)
A great interpretation by Abbado
- *2nd Movement "Marcia Funebre" from Beethoven's 3rd "Eroica" Symphony* *(David Zinman, Tonhalle Zurich Orchester)*
- *1st Movement from Bruckner's 9th (Carlo Maria Giulini, Vienna Philharmonic)*

I also did a little bit of YouTube listening, was exploring some Messiaen (I started the Turangalila Symphony), I've read so many great things about him so I hope to finish listening to it soon.


----------



## Pugg

​
To start this first real autumn day: Perahia and Lupu playing Mozart


----------



## Lukecash12

His playing of the second movement, around 13 minutes in, is for me incomparable. If only it would never end.


----------



## KenOC

Ravel, Concerto for the Left Hand, Idil Biret. Listening on NML. Good!


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky's "Cherevichski" (The Slippers) (cond. Rozhdestvensky)

This is my first listen to this work, which is very tuneful--Tchaikovsky's favorite of his operas, apparently. There seems to be a full version on youtube, for anyone interested.


----------



## Badinerie

Scarlatti... Stab Mater
I bought this cd for the Pergolesi But I love both works. The minimalist approach is very refreshing too and makes for a beautiful listening.


----------



## Andolink

*Giovanni Battista Sammartini*: _Late Symphonies (1759-1775)_
Accademia d'Arcadia/Alessandra Rossi Lürig


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some Handel.
1968 recording of Judas Maccabäus .
Janowitz, Schreier, Haefliger, conducted by Helut Koch.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My favourite recording of *Die Fledermaus*. I regret the decision to use a tenor for Orlovsky, but Rudolf Christ is so good I'll accept it. Anyway I prefer him to Regina Resnik on Karajan's second recording, who sounds more like an aging drag queen. Other than that the cast could hardly be bettered. Erich Kunz at last in a part (Falke) that suits him perfectly rather than, say, Danilo in the roughly contemporaneous *Die lustige Witwe*, which leaves the tenor role of Eisenstein to Gedda, who is absolute perfection and has a high old time of things when masquerading as Blind in the last act. The ladies are a highly contrasted pair and wonderfully characterful; Streich a brightly flirtatious Adele and Schwarzkopf an elegantly sophisticated Rosalinde. She and Gedda play wonderfully off each other; even the dialogue in this version sparkles wittily.

Over all presides the fabulously stylish baton of Karajan. The recording may have been made in London, but in all other respects it is _echt_ Viennese. The sound, considering it is early 1950s mono, is excellent.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 88 in G Major (Sigiswald Kuijken; La Petite Bande).









Ah, the rhythms in the first movement come across so well with period performance .

Symphony No. 31 in D Major, 'Hornsignal'; Symphony No. 73 in D Major, 'La Chasse' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).


----------



## Badinerie

Suitable for page 666.....:devil:


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


J. *Brahms*, 
Clarinet Quintets
Pacifica Quartet + Anthony McGill
Cedille

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Mozart #Brahms @CedilleRecords @mcgillab @PacificaQuartet what a pleasure to listen to!


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 51759
> 
> 
> My favourite recording of *Die Fledermaus*. I regret the decision to use a tenor for Orlovsky, but Rudolf Christ is so good I'll accept it. Anyway I prefer him to Regina Resnik on Karajan's second recording, who sounds more like an aging drag queen. Other than that the cast could hardly be bettered. Erich Kunz at last in a part (Falke) that suits him perfectly rather than, say, Danilo in the roughly contemporaneous *Die lustige Witwe*, which leaves the tenor role of Eisenstein to Gedda, who is absolute perfection and has a high old time of things when masquerading as Blind in the last act. The ladies are a highly contrasted pair and wonderfully characterful; Streich a brightly flirtatious Adele and Schwarzkopf an elegantly sophisticated Rosalinde. She and Gedda play wonderfully of each other; even the dialogue in this version sparkles wittily.
> 
> Over all presides the fabulously stylish baton of Karajan. The recording may have been made in London, but in all other respects it is _echt_ Viennese. The sound, considering it is early 1950s mono, is excellent.


Its an old fave of mine. I have this one on Lp set and the Naxos reissue cd. Rita is marvelous!


----------



## ptr

SONNET CLV said:


> ..Bengt Hambraeus..


Hambraeus is my all time Swedish-Canadian composer/performer! I saw him in an organ recital in Stockholm in the mid eighties and that was one of those events that really converted me in to the OrgaNut I am!

This is a partial list of my collection of his works:

Varianti / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Phono Suecia
Liturgia pro organo (1951-1952) / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - MAP
Triptyque pour orgue avec MIDI (1994). In memoriam Michael Hambraeus ( 1961-1994) / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - MAP
Missa pro organo : in memoriam Olivier Messiaen- version A / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - MAP
Missa pro organo : in memoriam Olivier Messiaen - version B / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - MAP
Livre d'orgue IV / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Capriccio I per clavicembalo / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Soc nouv d'enregistrement
Litanies / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Infogram
Vortex / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Phono Suecia
Canvas with mirrors / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Carillon (Le récital oublié) / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Caprice Records
Cadenza / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Psalmus CXXI / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Phono Suecia
Interferenzen / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Cercles / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Phono Suecia
Klockspel / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Shelan
Invenzione 2 / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Shelan
Rondeau / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - MAP
Labyrinth : a concerto grosso / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Caprice Records
Apocalipsis cum figuris secundum Dürer 1498 / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - BIS
Livre d'orgue IV Récit de nazard / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Ricordanza / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Caprice Records
Night-Music / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - dB Productions
Livre d'orgue IV Ouverture sur les grands jeux / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Tides. Elektronmusik / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - McGill University
Intrada: Calls / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - McGill University
Continuo - a partire da Pachelbel / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Toccata : Monumentum per Max Reger / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Malmö audioprod
Night-Music / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - MAP
Nocturnals : (Incantation, Figures fugitives, Choros) / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Phono Suecia
Rota II / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Caprice Records
Motetum archangeli Michaelis / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Simax
Constellations II / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Phono Suecia
Motetum archangeli Michaelis / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - BIS
Fresque sonore / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Swedish Society
Visioner över en svensk folkvisa / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . -
Symphonia sacra in tempore passionis / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Caprice Records
Tornado / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - McGill University
Mirrors / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . -
Doppelrohr II / Hambraeus, Bengt (1928-2000) . - Phono Suecia

/ptr


----------



## Bas

Continuing the Beethoven quartets:

Ludwig van Beethoven - String quartets op 59. no. 2 "Rasumovsky", opus 127
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)


----------



## Andolink

*Karol Szymanowski*: _Mazurkas, Op. 50 nos. 1-20_
Martin Jones, piano









*Johannes Brahms*: _Piano Trios_-- _No. 2 in C major, Op. 87_ & _No. 3 in C minor, Op 101_
Trio Wanderer


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: complete songs, volume 1 (Luba Kazarnovskaya); Symphony 2 (Muti); The Tempest (Abbado)


----------



## Andolink

*Samuil Feinberg*: _Piano Sonatas 4 & 5_
Nikolaos Samaltanos, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Its an old fave of mine. I have this one on Lp set and the Naxos reissue cd. Rita is marvelous!


Schwarzkopf too. The best Rosalinde on record in my opinion (and that of Alan Blyth in Opera On Record too).


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with a full listen of Gustav Holst's 'The Planets' with James Levine conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Only has a chance to listen to Mars and Venus... I have a new favorite recording now!









After it was featured in the Saturday Symphonies, I had to get a recording (or two) of Arthur Honegger's Symphony No. 3! Anywho Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic in Honegger's Symphony No. 2 & 3 as well as Stravinsky's Concerto in D for String Orchestra.









Beethoven's String Quartets No. 1, 2 & 3 as played by the Alban Berg Quartett.









Brahms' Symphonies No. 3 & 2 as played by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra under the baton of Bernard Haitink.


----------



## julianoq

Started to learn the piano last week, working through Mozart's K.545 "Sonata Facile" first movement. Listening to it a lot, indeed it does not seem so difficult but I have to speed up on the scales..


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Quartet No.3 in G Major

Wilbert Hazelzet on flute with Sonnerie: Monica Huggett, violin -- Sarah Cunningham, viola -- Mitzi Meyerson, harpsichord


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Good old Paris Quartets, I'll need to listen to them again soon .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Music by York Bowen*

Concerto in C Minor for Viola & Orchestra, Op.25
Sonata No. 2 in F Major for Viola & Piano
Melody for the C String, Op.51, No. 2
_Doris Lederer (Viola), Bruce Murray (Piano), Paul Polivnick & the Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra_








This dropped through the door this morning and it is without a doubt going to be one of my favourite purchases of 2014. This is a golden ticket to Viola heaven. Doris Lederer and her fellow musicians are all on brilliant form, captured in a beautifully rich and clear recording. The balance is perfect.

I wish more composers gave the Viola a fair opportunity as a solo instrument. For my money, I prefer the viola to the violin.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Monteverdi's wonderful _Vespro della Beata Virgine_ in Gardiner's second seminal recording, recorded live in the Basilica at St Mark's in Venice.


----------



## Guest

Hmm - depending on whether enough people post before me, this may end up on page 666. An ominous thing indeed.

At any rate, I am back to my RCA Living Stereo perusal. I have upped my collection to 18, and they are on my iPod Playlist for the day. They include:
Berlioz - Requiem - Munch
Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique - Munch
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra - Reiner
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition - Reiner
Schubert - Symphonies 8 & 9 - Munch
Mahler - Symphony 4 - Reiner
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde - Reiner
Respighi - Pines of Rome - Reiner
Vienna - Reiner
Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra - Reiner
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1; Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto 2 - Van Cliburn
Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6 - Monteux
Spain (Albeniz, De Falla) - Reiner
Dvorak - Symphony 9 - Reiner
Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade - Reiner
Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov - Violin Concertos - Heifetz
Brahms, Tchaikovsky - Violin Concertos - Heifetz
Beethoven, Mendelssohn - Violin Concertos - Heifetz

I love these reissues! The sound is great, and the performances are amazing. I am currently looking to get the Munch recordings of the Mendelssohn Italian and Reformation symphonies, and the Leontyne Price "Blue Album." Any other recommendations of other Living Stereo albums I need to add to the collection? I have also been eyeing the Hovhaness Mystery Mountain album.


----------



## Badinerie

Wow...and I mean WOW!

Had to clear out my attic today as the housing company is re-roofing the bungalow. Right at the back behind a few hundred 78's I found Six Vox box sets I forgot I had.

Mozart Early symphonies Vol I ( Mono) III and IV ( Stereo)

Mendelssohn Piano Music Complete Vol I (Stereo) II and III ( Mono)

Listening to Mozart no 1 K.16 right now No 4 K 19 is the next track. Absolutely wonderful sound. The Covers have a bit of damage but the Vinyl seems to be spot on...
Im a very happy Badinerie right now despite having had to do some w**k.


----------



## Pugg

​Tea time with Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Oh my God I'm so in love with Victoria in this.

I just got it in the mail yesterday.

Her voice! So irresistably young, dulcet-toned, and flirty. "_Je suis encore tout etourdie_" from Act I-- I just stopped my ironing last night while I was listening to it and craned my neck towards the stereo to hear her timbre better. . . and then, after this wonderful little soubrette aria, where she is introduced on stage-- this Disney-type chorus with Pousette, Javotte, Rosette, and Bretigny that starts the next cut comes in.

That did it for me. . . I can't wait to hear the second cd of it tonight.


----------



## Orfeo

*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka*
Opera in five acts "Ruslan and Ludmilla."
-Ivan Petrov, Georgy Nelepp, Evgenya Verbitskaya, Sergei Lemenshev, Aleksey Krivchenya.
-Nina Pokrovskaya, Vladimir Gavryushov, Vera Firsova, & Elena Korneyeva.
->The Orchestra and Chorus of the Bolshoi Theatre/Kyrill Kondrashin.

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Symphony no. II "Antar."
->The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51786
> 
> 
> Oh my God I'm so in love with Victoria in this.


Join the queue petal....!


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake Suite (Karajan); String Quartet 2 (Borodin SQ); Piano Concerto 1 (Van Cliburn/Kondrashin)


----------



## Vasks

*Benedict - Overture to "The Lily of Killarney" (Bonynge/Somm)
Bruch - String Octet (Ensemble Ulf Hoelscher/cpo)
Bruckner - Te Deum (Jochum/DG)*


----------



## csacks

It is time for Johannes Brahms´2nd symphony. It is Ferenc Fricsay conducting Wiener Philharmoniker, from 1961.
It has been so refreshing. Fricsay was a huge composer, who gave a very personal view of the composition that he conducted. Even in pieces with no much room for personal interventions (like Ravel´s Bolero), his hand is noticed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51786
> 
> 
> Oh my God I'm so in love with Victoria in this.
> 
> I just got it in the mail yesterday.
> 
> Her voice! So irresistably young, dulcet-toned, and flirty. "_Je suis encore tout etourdie_" from Act I-- I just stopped my ironing last night while I was listening to it and craned my neck towards the stereo to hear her timbre better. . . and then, after this wonderful little soubrette aria, where she is introduced on stage-- this Disney-type chorus with Pousette, Javotte, Rosette, and Bretigny that starts the next cut comes in.
> 
> That did it for me. . . I can't wait to hear the second cd of it tonight.


Well you know my feelings. This recording of *Manon* takes a lot of beating. None of the subsequent sets, with their international, polyglot casts, has ever quite caught the French style of the opera as this one does. It sounds absolutely authentic.


----------



## rrudolph

Kanno: Four Seasons in Resonance








Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden








Notomi Judo: Kaku-Reibo/Mukaiji-Reibo


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> I am back to my RCA Living Stereo perusal. [snip]
> 
> *Any other recommendations of other Living Stereo albums I need to add to the collection?*


This is one of my favorite "Living Stereo" releases:










*Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloe (Complete) / Charles Munch, Boston SO*

Stellar performance & sound.


----------



## JACE

Mozart this morning:









*Mozart: Piano Concertos o. 27 in b-flat Major, K. 595; No. 19 in F Major, K. 459 / Richard Goode, Orpheus CO*
First listen. I think this one is going to be special.









*Mozart: Prussian Quartets, K. 575; K. 589; K. 590 / Emerson String Quartet*
Cover photo background is a bit odd, don't you think? Mozart and... subway platforms???

But the music is lovely.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> This is one of my favorite "Living Stereo" releases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloe (Complete) / Charles Munch, Boston SO*
> 
> Stellar performance & sound.


I'm going to have to admit that my experience with Ravel - beyond his Bolero - is meager. As is my collection of ballet music - Nutcracker, Rite of Spring, and I think that is it. I will take it under advisement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Costume design for a bacchante in '_Narcisse_' by Tcherepnin - Leon Bakst, 1911










Opening choruses. Gorgeous. . . as is anything Diaghilev touches.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

The first of my 2 new Debussy albums arrived last week. I noticed it tinkling in the background a couple of times and was immediately VERY impressed. I held back, due to wanting to devote my listening time to Prokofiev's Symphony 3 and a few other things I've been hearing recently. This morning, however, I gave Debussy's Préludes (books 1 & 2) its first real spin. I think I'm going to need to get the libretto for it  Okay, just keeping each piece's title in mind while it plays ought to be a good start. This is music that doesn't yield its secrets too quickly, but gives enough to keep you in its grip.









Aimard's playing is noticeably hard and committed. I am now beginning to understand, through his piano music, what made Debussy the legend he is.


----------



## Andolink

*Samuil Feinberg*: _Piano Sonatas 6 & 7_
Christophe Sirodeau, piano


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Costume design for a bacchante in '_Narcisse_' by Tcherepnin - Leon Bakst, 1911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening choruses. Gorgeous. . . as is anything Diaghilev touches.


How do you like it compare to Ravel's "Daphnis et Chloe?" Do you see similarities in them?


----------



## cjvinthechair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Music by York Bowen*
> 
> Concerto in C Minor for Viola & Orchestra, Op.25
> Sonata No. 2 in F Major for Viola & Piano
> Melody for the C String, Op.51, No. 2
> _Doris Lederer (Viola), Bruce Murray (Piano), Paul Polivnick & the Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra_
> View attachment 51783
> 
> 
> This dropped through the door this morning and it is without a doubt going to be one of my favourite purchases of 2014. This is a golden ticket to Viola heaven. Doris Lederer and her fellow musicians are all on brilliant form, captured in a beautifully rich and clear recording. The balance is perfect.
> 
> *I wish more composers gave the Viola a fair opportunity as a solo instrument. For my money, I prefer the viola to the violin.*


Do agree with you - about Bowen & the viola !


----------



## Vasks

LOL! I like almost everything Takemitsu. But I had this CD since it was first issued and never liked it. About 10 years ago I sold it on eBay for a hefty price to someone in the Orient.

Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
View attachment 51791


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> How do you like it compare to Ravel's "Daphnis et Chloe?" Do you see similarities in them?


Oh, its a _total rip-off _of _Daphne_-- 'pastiche,' I mean ;D Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. That's why I like it so much.

It's self-evident from the outset with the first couple of minutes of scoring; in the harmonic language and in the tone coloring.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, its a _total rip-off _of _Daphne_-- 'pastiche,' I mean ;D Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. That's why I like it so much.
> 
> It's self-evident from the outset with the first couple of minutes of scoring; in the harmonic language and in the tone coloring.


Or the rip-off went the other way. Tcherepnin's score (1911) precedes Ravel's (of 1912) and the foretaste to the latter is quite striking if not remarkable. Coincidence maybe?


----------



## brotagonist

Vasks said:


> ...I had this CD since it was first issued and never liked it. About 10 years ago I sold it...


How many times have I done something foolish like that  Worse, I almost always live to regret it :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Peter Schat










I have his Tone Clock book. His music is always satisfying. Not serial, but based on his triad system using the chromatic scale on a "tone clock" which has different harmonic areas on each station. Intersting to me, because the 12-ness makes it a mathematically-derived construct, but the use of triads and intervals as different "tonalities" or flavors is definitely based on harmonic factors. This is perhaps the best comprehensive over-all "system" of modernism, which encompasses Bartokian ideas and all the symmetries of the 12-note scale, but makes them accessible as a "language" to composers, instead of relegating these modernist ideas to a vague repository of "common practice" or to the idiosyncracies of a Bartok.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> Or the rip-off went the other way. Tcherepnin's score (1911) precedes Ravel's (of 1912) and the foretaste to the latter is quite striking if not remarkable. Coincidence maybe?


WAS IT SCORED BEFORE RAVEL?

Oh my.

This is revelatory to me.

I have to look into this.

-- Thanks.


----------



## cjvinthechair

U,V,W,X,Y,Z - 'Can't be many composers down that end of your collection', a friend recently said. Well, there are of course, so tonight a little celebration of the ***-end of the alphabet:
Ustvolskaya(Galina) - Suite for orchestra - 



Vahi(Peeter) - A Chant of Bamboo 



Wagenaar(Johan) - Levenszomer (Summer of Life) - 



Xu(Zhenmin) - Violin Concerto 'Poem' 



Yakymenko(Fedir) - 'Angel' poem-nocturne 



Zyman(Samuel) (very last name in my collection !) - Flute Concerto


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by dholling
> 
> Or the rip-off went the other way. Tcherepnin's score (1911) precedes Ravel's (of 1912) and the foretaste to the latter is quite striking if not remarkable. Coincidence maybe?





Marschallin Blair said:


> WAS IT SCORED BEFORE RAVEL?
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> This is revelatory to me.
> 
> I have to look into this.
> 
> -- Thanks.


You're right!

I would have lost money on that one.

Ravel clearly heard the score; no doubt about it. . . I'm _so_ disappointed. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ravel now goes from 'god' to 'demi-god'-- even _if_ Stravinsky was still fascinated by the genius of _Daphnis et Chloe_.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vasks said:


> LOL! I like almost everything Takemitsu. But I had this CD since it was first issued and never liked it. About 10 years ago I sold it on eBay for a hefty price to someone in the Orient.
> 
> Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden
> View attachment 51791


I love this version of the score:









This one of just the central movement is fine as well:









I haven't heard the one you listed. I do like the piece though, a modernist take on the whole ceremony of Gagaku.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> You're right!
> 
> I would have lost money on that one.
> 
> Ravel clearly heard the score; no doubt about it. . . I'm _so_ disappointed. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ravel now goes from 'god' to 'demi-god'-- even _if_ Stravinsky was still fascinated by the genius of _Daphnis et Chloe_.


Oh no, no, no, I beg you, don't be disappointed. Ravel is still god (besides there are many instances of scores influenced by or evoking other scores, sometimes by coincidences). Consider early Roussel and Koechlin, whose idioms are quite similar to Ravel's at the time. Even Stravinsky was influenced by Glazunov earlier on, even though he went on to scorn the guy later on. But his greatness is still there. There are instances where Myaskovsky (a man of the world, so well read) show that he may have known his Bax, even though Bax's music was so unavailable at the time, especially in Soviet Russia.

So you're fine, trust me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Oyens: electronic and more, for victims and political prisoner torture


----------



## Tsaraslondon

brotagonist said:


> c'n://new
> 
> The first of my 2 new Debussy albums arrived last week. I noticed it tinkling in the background a couple of times and was immediately VERY impressed. I held back, due to wanting to devote my listening time to Prokofiev's Symphony 3 and a few other things I've been hearing recently. This morning, however, I gave Debussy's Préludes (books 1 & 2) its first real spin. I think I'm going to need to get the libretto for it  Okay, just keeping each piece's title in mind while it plays ought to be a good start. This is music that doesn't yield its secrets too quickly, but gives enough to keep you in its grip.
> 
> View attachment 51796
> 
> 
> Aimard's playing is noticeably hard and committed. I am now beginning to understand, through his piano music, what made Debussy the legend he is.


I have this disc, but I'm afraid I was rather disappointed. I love the Debussy preludes, but Aimard's playing is, to my ears anyway, perfunctory and matter of fact, though there is obviously know doubting his technical skill. Going back to Giseking it is to hear magic, poetry and mercurial wit.

Of modern performances I'd incline towards Bavouzet or Zimerman, though I've also heard great reports of Lubimov, whom I haven't yet heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I have this disc, but I'm afraid I was rather disappointed. I love the Debussy preludes, but Aimard's playing is, to my ears anyway, perfunctory and matter of fact, though there is obviously know doubting his technical skill. Going back to Giseking it is to hear magic, poetry and mercurial wit.
> 
> Of modern performances I'd incline towards Bavouzet or Zimerman, though I've also heard great reports of Lubimov, whom I haven't yet heard.


There's so many great pianists out there doing Debussy and Beethoven. But for my money, the two names who tower above all others in their respective fields are Gieseking (for Debussy) and Schnabel (for Beethoven).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> Oh no, no, no, I beg you, don't be disappointed. Ravel is still god (besides there are many instances of scores influenced by or evoking other scores, sometimes by coincidences). Consider early Roussel and Koechlin, whose idioms are quite similar to Ravel's at the time. Even Stravinsky was influenced by Glazunov earlier on, even though he went on to scorn the guy later on. But his greatness is still there. There are instances where Myaskovsky (a man of the world, so well read) show that he may have known his Bax, even though Bax's music was so unavailable at the time, especially in Soviet Russia.
> 
> So you're fine, trust me.


I'll let you in on a little secret: I still think he's a god, just a bit less inspired. _;D_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp minor (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).


----------



## Bas

Yesterday a colleague of mine -and entirely based on the following statement she'll become a friend soon- said that "Mozart made her feel happy."

Following her true words (with a Beethoven intro this morning):

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Sonatas K. 279, 280, 281, 282
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 27
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado [dir.], on Deutsche Grammophone









(You see, I can agree with my colleague and will simply add: "Gulda's playing makes me happy too.")

Subsequently after dinner I felt the desire to listen to a beautiful vocal work. An opera:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito
By The Freiburger Barockorchester, RIAS Kammerchor, Mark Padmore [tenor], Alexandrina Pendatchanska [soprano], Bernarda Fink [mezzo], René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm currently listening to a wonderful recording of the piece "Mostly European People Coughing and Clearing Throats".

*Interestingly enough, if you listen closely you can hear the great Karl Bohm conducting Wagner's Tannhauser in the background. Perhaps both were being recorded in a similar location?


----------



## brotagonist

GregMitchell said:


> I have this disc, but I'm afraid I was rather disappointed. I love the Debussy preludes, but Aimard's playing is, to my ears anyway, perfunctory and matter of fact, though there is obviously know doubting his technical skill.


I won't let this dissuade me from enjoying the music  I am not a pianist. I like Aimard's clarity. I am hearing these works for the first time and I find his "incandescent and matter-of-fact" (Classics Today) interpretation appealing and approachable. Debussy didn't like being called an impressionist and there is good reason to suppose that he did not intend his music to become limp.


----------



## Jos

Weston said:


> Wow! I haven't heard this referred to as the No. 5 since dinosaurs roamed the Earth. Thanks for verifying my memory of that.


Hi Weston,

I didn't know this (the old numbering) until I compared this recording to a mid-60s version that gives it both numbers, and an 80s rendition that speaks only of the 9th. Some Internet searches made things more clear. 
And some say Google is making us stupid !!..... 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti, 16 Sonatas
Ton Koopman, harpsichord

Delightful assortment played on a beautiful sounding harpsichord.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

brotagonist said:


> I won't let this dissuade me from enjoying the music  I am not a pianist. I like Aimard's clarity. I am hearing these works for the first time and I find his "incandescent and matter-of-fact" (Classics Today) interpretation appealing and approachable. Debussy didn't like being called an impressionist and there is good reason to suppose that he did not intend his music to become limp.


I can assure you there is nothing the least bit limp about Gieseking's playing, or Bavouzet's or Zimerman's for that matter. Get to know them through this recording by all means, but I'd strongly recommend you listen to an alternative take on the music. Gieseking's is a classic of the gramophone and can be picked up fairly cheaply on Amazon Marketplace.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I won't let this dissuade me from enjoying the music  I am not a pianist. I like Aimard's clarity. I am hearing these works for the first time and I find his "incandescent and matter-of-fact" (Classics Today) interpretation appealing and approachable. Debussy didn't like being called an impressionist and there is good reason to suppose that he did not intend his music to become limp.


Cheers to your own contemporary tastes, certainly. _;D_

But then I'd hardly call the incandescence of a historical recording like Gieseking's Debussy "limp" either.

-- Not that you did. I know that you didn't; but just for a clarification.

I merely think that Gieseking's a high-water benchmark standard; interpretively and technically.

Novelty isn't always synonymous with quality to me.


----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp minor (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).
> 
> View attachment 51800


This is the recording that "opened up" the Fifth for me. Love Kubelik's Mahler!!!


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 In C, K.503; No. 9 In E-Flat, K.271 / Richard Goode, Orpheus CO*


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 In C, K.503; No. 9 In E-Flat, K.271 / Richard Goode, Orpheus CO*


Another of the underrated very fine pianists.


----------



## KenOC

Monteverdi: Vespers of the Blessed Virgin Mary (1610). Denis Stephens leading the Accademia Monteverdiana. Originally on Vanguard LP, recorded approximately 1967. From this newly-released 99-cent MP3 package:


----------



## cwarchc

I'm now on Tinariwen (see none classical section)
However earlier it was this one:









Yesterday was concentrated Ligeti


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dame Janet Baker:_La Clemenza di Tito, Cosi fan Tutte_-- _magnificent_.















Gundula Janowitz: Haydn, _Die Jahrezeiten_, every cut with her.

Her singing is silver-throated glorious; and of course, the sound quality of the re-engineering of the Warner re-issue is a notch-up from its original EMI incarnation; especially with the clarity of the high-ends.


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Symphony No. 3
_Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Günter Wand_


----------



## csacks

Back to Vivaldi, Tartini and Boccherini and their Cello concerti, played by M Rostropovich and the Collegium Musicum Zürich, conducted by Paul Sacher. An old and forgotten CD.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51806
> 
> 
> Dame Janet Baker:_La Clemenza di Tito, Cosi fan Tutte_-- _magnificent_.
> 
> View attachment 51807
> View attachment 51808
> 
> 
> Gundula Janowitz: Haydn, _Die Jahrezeiten_, every cut with her.
> 
> Her singing is silver-throated glorious; and of course, the sound quality of the re-engineering of the Warner re-issue is a notch-up from its original EMI incarnation; especially with the clarity of the high-ends.


I love Janet Baker - particularly her Mahler recordings. Spectacular!


----------



## hpowders

Me too. Her Kindertotenlieder with Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic is superb.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Me too. Her Kindertotenlieder with Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic is superb.


And her Mahler album with Barbirolli - Kindertotenlieder, Ruckert-Lieder, Lieder eines Fahrenden Gesellen. Speaking of which, the addition of the Elgar Sea Pictures, combined with the Cello Concerto with du Pre, is one of those essential discs.


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with William Alwyn-challenging at times but always interesting-5th Symphony, Sinfonietta for Strings and 2nd Piano Concerto, Howard Shelley, Richard Hickox and the LSO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

First two movements









First three movements


----------



## OlivierM

Quite interesting a quartet, that Brentano one.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti, Volume 1, 18 Sonatas
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

Wow! Like getting a bucket of ice water thrown over one's head! 
Breathtaking virtuosity in the allegros, yet plays with a lot of feeling in the andantes and adagios.
Tasteful ornamentation in the repeats without going overboard.
The lovely andante moderato, Sonata in D Major K. 177 has quickly become a favorite.
Terrific sounding harpsichord. Model packaging. Mirare is the best!


----------



## Morimur

*Richard Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (Boulez) (12 CD)*










Although not the most controversial of postwar Bayreuth Rings - Georg Solti and Peter Hall 's retro-Romantic Ring with naked Rhine maidens did wins prize - Pierre Boulez and Patrice Chéreau 's post-industrial revolution ring as metaphor for the decline and fall of capitalism is Certainly the second most controversial postwar Bayreuth Ring. But more controversial than Chéreau 's dramatic conception what Boulez 's musical execution. With startlingly clear textures, spectacularly bright colors, and stunningly light tempos, Boulez 'obtains a Wagner sound like no other. And For Those with ears to hear, it works. Wagner 's music does not have to be murky to be metaphysical or massive to be overwhelmingly moving and Boulez gets playing from the too-often turgid Bayreuth Festival Orchestra did makes the music crackle and blaze with musical and dramatic meaning. But Perhaps most surprisingly, the best thing about this ring is the singing, or, rather, the singing-acting. From Donald McIntyre 's bigger than life but deeply human Wotan to Gwyneth Jones heartbreakingly beautiful Brünnhilde, the leads are magnificently convincing Both as singers and as actors. And while Peter Hoffmann 's Siegmund and Manfred Jung 's Siegfried werewolf less well received at the time, Their performances, while Perhaps too earnest, are quietly quite effective in Their roles. Philips' 1981 sound is very live - much of the stage action is plainly audible - but this only adds to the verisimilitude of the recording. While not for everybody, the Boulez Ring Has to be heard by anyone who loves the work. _-Review by James Leonard_


----------



## Vaneyes

My belated "Saturday Symphony" listening. *Prokofiev*: Symphony 3, w. Moscow RSO/Rozhdestvensky (rec.c1965).


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss
Ariadne auf Naxos, Op. 60
_Voigt ♫ von Otter ♫ Dessay ♫ Heppner
Staatskapelle Dresden ♫ Sinopoli_


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Richard Strauss
> Ariadne auf Naxos, Op. 60
> _Voigt ♫ von Otter ♫ Dessay ♫ Heppner
> Staatskapelle Dresden ♫ Sinopoli_


Great recording.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> Although not the most controversial of postwar Bayreuth Rings - Georg Solti and Peter Hall 's retro-Romantic Ring with naked Rhine maidens did wins prize - Pierre Boulez and Patrice Chéreau 's post-industrial revolution ring as metaphor for the decline and fall of capitalism is Certainly the second most controversial postwar Bayreuth Ring. But more controversial than Chéreau 's dramatic conception what Boulez 's musical execution. With startlingly clear textures, spectacularly bright colors, and stunningly light tempos, Boulez 'obtains a Wagner sound like no other. And For Those with ears to hear, it works. Wagner 's music does not have to be murky to be metaphysical or massive to be overwhelmingly moving and Boulez gets playing from the too-often turgid Bayreuth Festival Orchestra did makes the music crackle and blaze with musical and dramatic meaning. But Perhaps most surprisingly, the best thing about this ring is the singing, or, rather, the singing-acting. From Donald McIntyre 's bigger than life but deeply human Wotan to Gwyneth Jones heartbreakingly beautiful Brünnhilde, the leads are magnificently convincing Both as singers and as actors. And while Peter Hoffmann 's Siegmund and Manfred Jung 's Siegfried werewolf less well received at the time, Their performances, while Perhaps too earnest, are quietly quite effective in Their roles. Philips' 1981 sound is very live - much of the stage action is plainly audible - but this only adds to the verisimilitude of the recording. While not for everybody, the Boulez Ring Has to be heard by anyone who loves the work. _-Review by James Leonard_


Don't play the last CD first. You'll spoil the ending for yourself!


----------



## Itullian

Morimur said:


> Although not the most controversial of postwar Bayreuth Rings - Georg Solti and Peter Hall 's retro-Romantic Ring with naked Rhine maidens did wins prize - Pierre Boulez and Patrice Chéreau 's post-industrial revolution ring as metaphor for the decline and fall of capitalism is Certainly the second most controversial postwar Bayreuth Ring. But more controversial than Chéreau 's dramatic conception what Boulez 's musical execution. With startlingly clear textures, spectacularly bright colors, and stunningly light tempos, Boulez 'obtains a Wagner sound like no other. And For Those with ears to hear, it works. Wagner 's music does not have to be murky to be metaphysical or massive to be overwhelmingly moving and Boulez gets playing from the too-often turgid Bayreuth Festival Orchestra did makes the music crackle and blaze with musical and dramatic meaning. But Perhaps most surprisingly, the best thing about this ring is the singing, or, rather, the singing-acting. From Donald McIntyre 's bigger than life but deeply human Wotan to Gwyneth Jones heartbreakingly beautiful Brünnhilde, the leads are magnificently convincing Both as singers and as actors. And while Peter Hoffmann 's Siegmund and Manfred Jung 's Siegfried werewolf less well received at the time, Their performances, while Perhaps too earnest, are quietly quite effective in Their roles. Philips' 1981 sound is very live - much of the stage action is plainly audible - but this only adds to the verisimilitude of the recording. While not for everybody, the Boulez Ring Has to be heard by anyone who loves the work. _-Review by James Leonard_


Have it and love it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Concerto for Piano no 3 in C minor, Op. 37*
Maurizio Pollini (Piano), Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra [DG, 1994]

*Mozart
Concerto for Piano no 27 in B flat major, K 595*
Emil Gilels (Piano); Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra [DG, CD 2008]

















*Hummel
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85*
Stephen Hough (Piano), Bryden Thomson, English Chamber Orchestra [Chandos, 1986]

*Schumann
Violin Concerto in D minor, WoO 23*
Blacher, Mahler Chamber Orchestra [PhilHarmonie, 2011]


----------



## tdc

Marschallin Blair said:


> WAS IT SCORED BEFORE RAVEL?
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> This is revelatory to me.
> 
> I have to look into this.
> 
> -- Thanks.


These works do share some striking similarities on the surface, but lets keep in mind that Ravel started working on _Daphnis et Chloe_ in 1909 - approximately 2 years before Tcherepnin's work was first performed. While it is possible Ravel heard this work and incorporated some of the ideas, he almost certainly would have had most of his own ideas already in place. I'll also point out that _Daphnis et Chloe_ is a much more ambitious work harmonically and rhythmically speaking. In terms of rhythm and harmony Tcherepnin's work is closer to an older style more typical of composers like Faure and Tchaikovsky.

Ravel's orchestration is also much more impressive.

Tcherepnin's work _is_ crafted nicely and quite beautiful. _Daphnis et Chloe_ is stunningly beautiful, master-crafted, cutting edge for its time harmonically and rhythmically, _and_ a masterpiece.


----------



## OperaGeek

Itullian said:


> Great recording.


Agreed!

Incredibly, both Sinopoli's "Ariadne" and his "Elektra" (and his "Friedenstag") have been reissued at bargain price by Brilliant Classics. Talk about Strauss bargains!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Saint-Saens*: Violin Concerto 3, etc., w. Kantorow et al (rec.2004); Piano Concerti 2 & 5, w. Thibaudet et al (rec.2007).


----------



## OperaGeek

Itullian said:


> Have it and love it.


Don't have it and hate it (not having it, that is).


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier, on the radio:
























"Composer Of The Week" Andrzej Panufnik:

A Procession for Peace - Lukasz Borowicz, cond.
Violin Concerto - Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin, Dmitry Sitkovetsky, cond.
Concerto Festivo - Lukasz Borowicz, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 130 "Lord God, we all praise Thee"

For the Feast of St Michael and All Angels - Leipzig, 1724

Fritz Werner, cond. (1961) and Eric Milnes, cond. (2005)


----------



## Itullian

Amazing music.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Saint-Saens*: "Carnaval", etc. w. Dutoit et al (rec.1980); Symphony 3, w. Bastille O./Chung (rec.1991).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This... and CPE's recently recorded _Magnificat_ both reveal a link with the music of Papa far more than most of his other work.


----------



## Weston

scratchgolf said:


> I'm currently listening to a wonderful recording of the piece "Mostly European People Coughing and Clearing Throats".
> 
> *Interestingly enough, if you listen closely you can hear the great Karl Bohm conducting Wagner's Tannhauser in the background. Perhaps both were being recorded in a similar location?


I'm trying to remember who wrote that first piece. Was it R. J. Reynolds?


----------



## bejart

Josef Rejcha (1752-1795): Cello Concerto in D Major

Ondraj Kukal conducting the Czech Chamber Orchestra -- Mikael Ericsson, cello


----------



## Jeff W

The music to accompany today's workout was Mozart's Symphony No. 38 & 39. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg string quartet 1: a piece unlike any other  Actually, for some reason I didn't think much of it before: I erroneously thought it was a dull, disorganized Verklarte Nacht. But now that I relistened, what a difference! It's one of the most creative and colorful journeys that Schoenberg wrote.

Haas string quartet 6 is also highly recommended. It's one of the more friendly and inviting avant-garde string quartets, and it's also quite sensuously beautiful. Now that I think of it... Georg Haas writes really friendly and thrilling music in general.

Alla Zagaykevich Air Mechanics: she's a new find for me. She's really good! The piece linked is written for small chamber ensemble and composed in 2005. Just like the Haas, it's beautiful and accessible.


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Symphony No. 2
_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I haven't listened to this recording in years. I should be ashamed.


----------



## Guest

More delicious Corelli from the Avison Ensemble. I think I do prefer their slower tempos and sweeter tone over the Purcell Quartet's version--it sounds rushed, and they have a rather nasal tone.


----------



## Weston

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C, Op. 26*
Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Kissin, piano








Movement 1. Something about this reminds me very much of Bernard Hermann - or vice versa. The sudden shifts from choppy allegro to the soaring andante is a little like running off the edge of a cliff and experiencing zero g.

Movement 2. I love the slightly warped waltz of this movement, which I have since learned is a gavotte, not a march. But it still sounds like a march, so 

Movement 3, I didn't care for this movement's aggression at first, but toward the end it becomes truly an intricate wonder.

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C# minor, Op. 131*
Theodore Kuchar / Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra








That opening theme is heart wrenching. I'm surprised it hasn't been used for all sorts of things in pop culture, but also glad it hasn't. Movement 3 is surprisingly twee for Prokofiev but it's nice to go that route once in a while. Rushing right into the busy busy (and also a little twee) carnival atmosphere finale, I realized I've got to look into the gapless setting on Winamp. You really need a few seconds breather between these movements. But then some movements do run into each other. Our technology cannot seem to tell the difference.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> *Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C, Op. 26*
> Claudio Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Kissin, piano
> 
> View attachment 51819
> 
> Movement 1. Something about this reminds me very much of Bernard Hermann - or vice versa. The sudden shifts from choppy allegro to the soaring andante is a little like running off the edge of a cliff and experiencing zero g.
> 
> Movement 2. I love the slightly warped waltz of this movement, which I have since learned is a gavotte, not a march. But it still sounds like a march, so
> 
> Movement 3, I didn't care for this movement's aggression at first, but toward the end it becomes truly an intricate wonder.
> 
> *Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C# minor, Op. 131*
> Theodore Kuchar / Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 51820
> 
> That opening theme is heart wrenching. I'm surprised it hasn't been used for all sorts of things in pop culture, but also glad it hasn't. Movement 3 is surprisingly twee for Prokofiev but it's nice to go that route once in a while. Rushing right into the busy busy (and also a little twee) carnival atmosphere finale, I realized I've got to look into the gapless setting on Winamp. You really need a few seconds breather between these movements. But then some movements do run into each other. Our technology cannot seem to tell the difference.


I love how Kissin does the first movement of this. . . I wish I could hear the Herrmann though. What Herrmann score did you have in mind?


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> My belated "Saturday Symphony" listening. *Prokofiev*: Symphony 3, w. Moscow RSO/Rozhdestvensky (rec.c1965).


Thanks for sharing this, Vaneyes. I'm listening right now.

:cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto, w. Repin/Kirov O./Gergiev (rec.2002); Works for Cello & Orchestra, w. Wallfisch/ECO/Simon (rec.1983); Manfred Symphony, w. Philharmonia/Ashkenazy (rec.1977).


----------



## SONNET CLV

Still digging through the recently acquired Berkshire shipment, I turned tonight to another composer new to me, one Christoph Delz born in Basel on 3 January 1950, died in Basel on 13 September 1993. He studied piano in Cologne with Aloys Kontarsky and composition variously with Karlheinz Stockhausen and Henri Pousseur. Too, he did work in electronic music in Cologne at the College of Music while studying literature and philosophy. His music shows an affinity for Cage and Schnittke, from what I've heard, and I recommend the Piano Concerto which comes in Volume One of his Complete Works on Audiomax 707 1541-2, shown below:









Quite frankly, the complex Piano Concerto (tracks 1 and 2 of disc two in this three disc set) is one of the most exciting works I've heard in the form in a long time. It alone is worth the price of the box set. The music is in two contrasting parts, the second part written largely for a prepared piano, but so much more goes on that it's hard to follow all the lines. Moments of Japanese sounding music collides with mid-Eastern sounds and Penderecki-like outcries, yet here and there soft melodic wisps of sound pass by, sometimes barely noticeable, and then comes crashings of piano chords and what sounds like the dropping of bags of broken glass. I listened to the 24 minute work twice this evening, reveling in every note. Fans of Stockhausen, Schnittke, Cage, and Pousseur will certainly enjoy this stuff, and the extensive notes that accompany the discs in this set reveal a great deal more about the music, including the linkages to Debussy, Schoenberg, Varese, Boulez, and Lachenmann.

Earlier I had listened to the large orchestral work on disc one, but it was the Concerto that captured my attention fully. I will order the second box set (2 discs) that completes Delz's oeuvre. Alas, he passed away too young.

I'm happy to purchase this music. Delz, who knew he was dying in the 1990s, set up a foundation for the encouragement of young musicians, including a scholarship and a competition for composers, and funds from his estate go to help budding artists. We should all want to keep music alive and growing.

http://www.delz.ch/en/


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"God opens his door for a moment, and his orchestra is playing the Fifth Symphony," at least that's how Sibelius himself put it in an epistolary correspondence from 1914.









I'm being taken to that daybreak over the fjords by way of that cascading Ashkenazy/Philharmonia climax in the first movement of the Sibelius Fifth-- which is engineered so superbly that the brass will just sheen up your entire _room_. I've mentioned this before; I just have to mention it again. It's _that_ wonderful. _;D_









'61 Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius Fifth

I really feel Karajan has no peer with his careful attention to dynamic nuance and texture when it comes to the feminine grace and polish of the Fifth-- whether with his early fifties and early sixties EMI recordings with the Philharmonia, or his later DG endeavor with the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## SimonNZ

Titta Ruffo: opera arias (rec.1907-26)


----------



## opus55

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## JACE

Sticking with Prokofiev:










*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 5; Piano Sonata No. 8 / Sviatoslav Richter, Rowicki, Warsaw National PO*


----------



## KenOC

Schumann, Piano Quintet, Beaux Arts Trio and a couple of friends. Schumann was "on" for this one!


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Petroushka - cond. composer


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting with Arthur ans Lucas Jussen ,latest CD Juex


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky's "Eugene Onegin" (Bychkov)


----------



## senza sordino

Britten Four Sea Interludes








Dowland Galliard
Elgar Introduction and allegro, serenade for strings
Frank Bridge Lament
Hubert Parry An English Suite, Lady Radnor's Suite








RVW Symphonies 3 & 6


----------



## jim prideaux

the start to a miserable looking day (weatherwise only, thankfully) enlivened with Martinu Piano Quintet performed by the Lindsays and Peter Frankl


----------



## JACE

*Chopin: 4 Ballades; Barcarolle; Fantaisie / Krystian Zimerman*


----------



## science

JACE said:


> *Chopin: 4 Ballades; Barcarolle; Fantaisie / Krystian Zimerman*


I considered listening to this just last night, but I went with Pollini. Maybe tonight I'll do Zimerman!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lovely performance of Mozart's renowned Wind Serenade.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Missa in Bm
By Collegium Vocale Gent, Dorothee Mields [soprano], Hana Blažiková [soprano], Damien Guillon [countertenor], Thomass Hobbs [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Philippe Herreweghe [dir.], on φ


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51786
> 
> 
> Oh my God I'm so in love with Victoria in this.
> 
> .


A truly great singer - of course, her voice is more suited to some roles than to others, but there are very few duds in her discography .... and a number of performances that are still at (or very close to) the top of the pile. Enjoy!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> View attachment 51814
> 
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti, Volume 1, 18 Sonatas
> Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord
> 
> Wow! *Like getting a bucket of ice water thrown over one's head!*
> Breathtaking virtuosity in the allegros, yet plays with a lot of feeling in the andantes and adagios.
> Tasteful ornamentation in the repeats without going overboard.
> The lovely andante moderato, Sonata in D Major K. 177 has quickly become a favorite.
> Terrific sounding harpsichord. Model packaging. Mirare is the best!


Hpowders does the ice-bucket challenge???? Where's the video?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> A truly great singer - of course, her voice is more suited to some roles than to others, but there are very few duds in her discography .... and a number of performances that are still at (or very close to) the top of the pile. Enjoy!


The only real dud, for me anyway, would be the Cluytens *Les Contes d'Hoffmann* (though I know it has its admirers). Nothing in this recording really works. We have a baritone Niklausse, Schwarzkopf miscast as Giulietta, d'Angelo penny-plain as Olympia and De Los Angeles a frail (in the wrong sense) Antonia; she sounds completely out of sorts. Gedda should be a good Hoffmann but his performance lacks spontaneity.

Nor am I a big fan of her Carmen, all a bit too ladylike to me. It has its fans, and people will often tell you that this closer to Bizet's conception anyway, but I really can't imagine this Carmen scratching another woman in a cat fight.

Aside from that she has been successful in a very wide range of repertoire. Her Mimi, Butterfly, Angelica and Lauretta are certainly amongst the best available, and in Verdi too she has her successes; Violetta, Amelia (in *Simon Boccanegra*, and a wonderful Desdemona (live from the Met).

Then of course there is the vast span of her concert and song repertoire, plus her contribution to Spanish music. A considerable artist.


----------



## SimonNZ

Debussy's Preludes - comparing the Walter Gieseking and Christian Zimerman recordings

I have nothing against it, but after many listens over many years I still don't love the Gieseking the way plenty of others do - and as some here were mentioning yesterday

and realizing I need to replace my now vanished lp of my preferred interpretation of these works by Cecile Ousset

still have and love Michelangeli's, though


----------



## Badinerie

Mendelssohn: Songs without words from the recently found Vox Box set. Performed by Rena Kyriakou.Lovely music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: songs, volume 2 (Kazarnovskaya); Symphony 3 (Muti); String Quartet 3 (Borodin SQ)


----------



## OlivierM

One of my favorite trio ensembles. Pure ear candy


----------



## Pugg

​I found this one in my second hand shop , so happy


----------



## jim prideaux

having become increasingly impatient this morning saw the timely arrival of Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. in performances of Atterberg 4th and 6th Symphonies, Suite No.3 and En varmlandsrapsodi........and so far so great,appears to be living up to expectations!


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Choir Concerto - Stefan Parkman, cond.


----------



## csacks

Starting this day with Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra playing Ravel. The Bolero at this very moment. Another old CD just added to the computer.
Today is the last day of the year, according to the jewish calendar, so Happy New Year for everybody. Lets we enjoy a new year full of joy, happiness and peace, and lets we keep talking classical


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Trumpet Concerto in D Major

Riccardo Muti conducting the Philharmonic Orchestra -- Maurice Andre, trumpet


----------



## science

View attachment 51847
View attachment 51848

View attachment 51849
View attachment 51850


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Schnittke's Choir Concerto - Stefan Parkman, cond.


Wow! That looks great! I envy you!


----------



## Vasks

*Raff - Romeo & Juliet Overture (Schneider/Marco Polo)
Brahms - String Quartet #2 (Emerson/DG)
Faure - Fantaisie for Piano & Orchestra (Collard/EMI)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Some Americana from Virgil Thomson


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Grieg* death day (1907).


----------



## Rhythm

Both pianists are orchestral conductors, whose expertise and technical approaches to piano are various while both pianists are endorsed catalysts for listening and evoking artistic performance motivations.








Howard Shelley














Barry Douglas


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Opera in four acts & four scenes "Orleanskaya Deva" (The Maid of Orleans/Joan de Arc).
-Irina Arkhipova, Vladimir Makhov, Lev Vernigora, Claudia Radchenko, Sergey Yavkovenko, et al.
-Harry Grodberg, organ.
-The Orchestra, Soloists, & Chorus of the Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Nikolay Yakovlevich Myaskovsky*
Symphonies nos. IV & XX.
-The Russian Federation Symphony/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Vissarion Yakovlevich Shebalin*
The Fifth String Quartet "Slavonic" op. 33 (1942).
-The Krasni Quartet.

*The Russian Avant-Garde (works for pianoforte)*
*Nikolai Obukhov* (Revelation, Six tableaux psychologiques, Prieres), *Alexander Scriabin* (Feuillet d' album & Feuille d' album), *Julian Scriabin* (Deux Preludes), *Boris Pasternak* (Two Preludes), *Alexander Mossolov* (Two Nocturnes), *Nikolay Roslavets* (Trois compositions), *Alexey Stanchinsky* (Prelude V, Prelude & Fugue in g, & Canon in b).
-Roger Woodward, piano.


----------



## Guest

On this day, the 24th of September, 2014 Anno Domini, we celebrate with great jubilation, the ten thousandth post of his excellency, PetrB.

Current Celebratory Listen:


----------



## Bruce

Starting the day off with a couple of Romantic symphonies:

Sgambatti - No. 1 in D (a new composer for me--and a very pleasant find!)
Saint-Saëns - No. 3 in C minor (with Fagius at the organ, and DePreist conducting)

Next up is Rochberg's First String Quartet, to be followed by Beethoven's 8th Violin Sonata in G, Op. 30, No. 3.

And, if there's time later, I hope to get to York Bowen's Phantasy-Quintet for bass clarinet and string quartet. I really enjoy Bowen's Piano Sonatas, but have yet to hear any of his chamber music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> *Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
> Opera in four acts & four scenes "Orleanskaya Deva" (The Maid of Orleans/Joan de Arc).
> -Irina Arkhipova, Vladimir Makhov, Lev Vernigora, Claudia Radchenko, Sergey Yavkovenko, et al.
> -Harry Grodberg, organ.
> -The Orchestra, Soloists, & Chorus of the Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.*Nikolay Yakovlevich Myaskovsky*
> Symphonies nos. IV & XX.
> -The Russian Federation Symphony/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
> 
> *Vissarion Yakovlevich Shebalin*
> The Fifth String Quartet "Slavonic" op. 33 (1942).
> -The Krasni Quartet.
> 
> *The Russian Avant-Garde (works for pianoforte)*
> *Nikolai Obukhov* (Revelation, Six tableaux psychologiques, Prieres), *Alexander Scriabin* (Feuillet d' album & Feuille d' album), *Julian Scriabin* (Deux Preludes), *Boris Pasternak* (Two Preludes), *Alexander Mossolov* (Two Nocturnes), *Nikolay Roslavets* (Trois compositions), *Alexey Stanchinsky* (Prelude V, Prelude & Fugue in g, & Canon in b).
> -Roger Woodward, piano.


How is that Rozdestvensky _Maid of Orleans_?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I finished listening to this last night.

I just revel in De Los Angeles' singing. _Such_ light, flirty grace and Gallic charm to her stylizations. _Such_ believable drama-- and fused with_ such _craft and technique.

I love Massenet's sunny sense of life in this opera.

Absolutely wonderful experience.

A friend recently told me of Sir Thomas Beecham's evaluation of Massenet's _Manon_:

"I would give the whole of the _Brandenburg Concertos_ for Massenet's _Manon_, and would think I had vastly profited by the exchange."

Sir Thomas took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Cosmos

After my lovely Mozart Monday, I decided to listen to a little more. Because hpowders had been talking about them lately, I wanted to try out the Horn Concertos. Found a CD that has them plus more, and am very glad to start off my day with them










Right now, just finished the first and am moving on to the second


----------



## Manxfeeder

Szymanowski.

I'm listening to this in the background, and I keep getting images of Hollywood movies popping up in my head. I wish I'd stop that; the music is better than that.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> How is that Rozdestvensky _Maid of Orleans_?


Excellent and penetrating; not as fiery and electric as Boris Khaikin's rendition in the older 1946 recording, but very well done and sympathetic. He made a slight cut (a repeated passage) in the ending where Joan is about to be executed which baffles me. But that's a minor thing (or quibble). The singing in general is superb (can't find one thing wrong with it) and it seems that the title role was tailor-made for Irina Arkhipova (who sang the role in the 1975 Paris production recorded and recently re-issued).


----------



## Wood

Anthony Rolfe Johnson recital with songs by Warlock, Gurney, Ireland, Butterworth & VW

Arambarri: 8 Basque songs etc (Bilbao, Mena)

Bizet: Les Tringles des Sistres Tintaient from Carmen (Supervia)

Byrd: Anthems, Motets & Services (Hereford Cathedral Choir, Geraint Bowen)

Soderstom, Popp & Callas on a disc from the BBC Music Magazine

Copland: Rodeo & Billy the Kid (St Louis SO, Slatkin)

Theriault: Indentent

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & The Year 1941 (Ukraine, Kuchar)

Martinu: Symphonies 5 & 6 (Bamburg SO, Jarvi)

Handel: Organ Concerti (Slovak CO, Sokol)


----------



## JACE

Still enjoying my trek through Buchbinder's LvB sonatas:










*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Extra-special thanks to TC member Bas for posting the Hay_dn String Quartet Opus 64, no. 6_ by _Quatuor Mosaïques_.

It is just the cutest little thing-- especially that first movement. It sounds so delicate and feminine on period instruments. Great sounding recording as well.















Karl Ancerl/Czech Philharmonic: Smetena tone poems.

Great performances, so-so sound.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp minor (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).
> 
> View attachment 51800


From Haydn to Mahler. Interesting.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: String Quartets 3, 5, 6
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Sacred Music, Vol. 10*


----------



## csacks

Time to listen to Saint Saens´piano concerts (Philippe Entremont and Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra), recorded in 1992.
The disc also includes Leonard Rose and again Ormandy/Philadelphia in the Cello concert, and Pinchas Zukerman playing the Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso. Music to enjoy our just launched spring!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: works for cello and orchestra (Wallfisch/Simon); Violin Concerto (Repin/Gergiev); Symphony 4 (Muti)

Thanks for the mention of the first disk earlier, Vaneyes--I think I'll track the cd down.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti, 16 Keyboard Sonatas, Volume Two
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

Most of these early to middle period sonatas I have never heard played before and I can see why.
Quite a few are unmemorable. However, no criticism of the playing. Hantaï has a real feeling for Scarlatti's music-wonderful rhythmic pulse throughout; incredible virtuosity.

Recommended then to those HIP folks who wish to hear a whole lot of unfamiliar Scarlatti sonatas played as well as probably is possible.


----------



## JACE

After listening to Richter's recording of Prokofiev's Eighth Sonata last night, I decided to check out some other versions on Spotify.









Boris Giltburg (Orchid Classics)









Boris Berman (Chandos)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Beethoven - Symphony No 4 - Academy of Ancient Music - Christopher Hogwood









My listening this evening starts off with my fond memories of the work of Christopher Hogwood who died today after some months of illness. Those of us who remember the dramatic rise of the 'period instrument' movement in the 1970s and 80s will have fond (albeit differing) memories of Christopher Hogwood. For me, I remember being terribly excited by this fresh way of hearing the works of Haydn, Mozart and, especially, Beethoven. Of course, it was controversial - a huge challenge to the heavyweights of the establishment, but to my ears, it was lively, full of clarity, with new textures and new feelings within the music. This Beethoven 4, for instance has a beautiful Adagio 2nd movement where the instruments talk to each other and chatter away like birds in the springtime with individual sections and players clear as a bell. Lovely stuff


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Cello Suites BWV 1007- 1012 
By Bruno Cocset [cello], on Alpha


----------



## csacks

Now listening to HvK conducting Philharmonia Orchestra playing Sibelius 2nd Symphony
What a powerful interpretation!!!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## JACE

More Prokofiev sonatas:










*Prokofiev: Sonatas 4 and 6 / Sviatoslav Richter*

from _Richter: The Authorized Recordings: Scriabin, Prokofiev, Shostakovich_


----------



## Balthazar

Britten's Cello Sonata - Zuill Bailey and Natasha Paremski


----------



## ptr

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartoldy* - The Two Piano Trios (Intim Musik)









Fujita Piano Trio

Some very fine limbed and warn Mendelssohn playing, loved their Schubert disc on the same label and this disc is almost as good!

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa pro Victoria*.

Yep, anyone listening to this would be pro-Victoria.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Schubert - works for four hands - Jeno Jando and Ilona Prunyi









Allegro in A minor, Lebensstürme, D. 947 
Deux marches caractéristiques, D. 886 
Divertissement à la hongroise, D. 818

I am so envious that I cannot play the piano. It must be such great fun to play music like this with another person sat next to you - it certainly is great fun to listen to


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


I wish you could do multiple likes. This is a great cycle - Schubert doesn't get much better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 6 through 10.*


----------



## Xaltotun

I am listening to... an _opera_ by Liszt? Yeah, it seems there is one. _Don Sanche_, it be called. Interesting, powerful, a bit too heavily Italian at times.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók - String Quartets 1-6*
Tokyo Quartet [DG, rec. 1977]

Sublime. Not bad digitalisations from the LPs either (the cover art below is from the 1981 LP box set).

I was trying to answer for myself, which of the Bartók string quartets is my favourite? And the answer is, the one I listened to last!


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Maria Callas and Mario del Monaco _*SLAY-ING*_ Turandot's final scene at the_ Teatro Colon de Buenos Aires_, 1949.

_SO_ awesome!






http://www.divinarecords.com/dvn012/dvn012.html


----------



## hpowders

Cosmos said:


> After my lovely Mozart Monday, I decided to listen to a little more. Because hpowders had been talking about them lately, I wanted to try out the Horn Concertos. Found a CD that has them plus more, and am very glad to start off my day with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, just finished the first and am moving on to the second


Let me know if those Mozart horn concertos don't make you smile. If they don't, we have some serious work to do!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I am traversing through the fantastic treasure trove that is *Wilhelm Furtwangler: Das Vermachtnis*. You'll have to excuse the lack of umlaut, I don't know how to add them outside of my iPad.









Presently, I am listening to discs 34 & 35 which feature *Haydn's Symphonies 88 & 94 ('Surprise')* and *Mozart's Symphonies 39 & 40*. One apiece on each disc is performed by the Berliner Philharmonker and Wiener Philharmoniker.

Usually when I think of Furtwangler, it is Beethoven, Bruckner and Wagner who comes to mind. Anyhow, these are wonderful interpretations which have long been due a re-listen.

Although the sound quality varies - unsurprising given the age of these recordings, the performances are incredibly vivacious and refreshing. The performances are transcendent, the Haydn shines particularly brightly.


----------



## dgee

Quebecois Claude Vivier's Lonely Child (1980). Reminded by the "Composers who died too young" thread. A lyrically beautiful work for soprano and orchestra


----------



## Wood

Just watched Walton's Violin Concerto (James Ehnes) at this years Proms, and I'm wondering why this work isn't already in my collection.


Any recommendations for CDs of this?


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 131 "Out of the depths I cry to thee, o Lord. Lord, hear my voice!"

Possibly for Penitential Service after a fire - Mühlhausen, 1707

Purcell Quartet a.o. (2002) and Philippe Pierlot, cond. (2007)


----------



## OperaGeek

Wood said:


> Just watched Walton's Violin Concerto (James Ehnes) at this years Proms, and I'm wondering why this work isn't already in my collection.
> 
> Any recommendations for CDs of this?


James Ehnes has recorded it for Onyx Classics:









The release also offers first-rate versions of the Barber and Korngold concertos. Highly recommendable!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wood said:


> Just watched Walton's Violin Concerto (James Ehnes) at this years Proms, and I'm wondering why this work isn't already in my collection.
> 
> Any recommendations for CDs of this?


Wood, the Ehnes Barber/Korngold/Walton cd that OperaGeek just referenced is fantastic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Bb Piano Sonata*


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Wow! That looks great! I envy you!


science: the Stefan Parkman recording of Schnittke's Choir Concerto was the best recording of the work I've heard. That copy was from the library, but I'll be getting my own with the next order to Presto. Highly recommended.


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Schubert - works for four hands - Jeno Jando and Ilona Prunyi
> 
> View attachment 51882
> 
> 
> Allegro in A minor, Lebensstürme, D. 947
> Deux marches caractéristiques, D. 886
> Divertissement à la hongroise, D. 818
> 
> I am so envious that I cannot play the piano. It must be such great fun to play music like this with another person sat next to you - it certainly is great fun to listen to


There's a guy in this Twilight Zone episode. He could play the Schubert all by himself!


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with some Mozart last night. The Horn, Oboe and Clarinet Quintets came first. Gerd Seifert played the solo horn, Lothar Koch the solo oboe and Karl Leister the solo clarinet. The Brandis Quartet played the strings.

The Piano Quintet and Clarinet Trio came next. Klara Wurtz played the solo piano, Henk de Graaf played the clarinet, Hans Meijer played the oboe, Martin van de Merwe the horn and Peter Gaasterland the bassoon. In the Clarinet Trio, Antony Pay played the clarinet, Ian Brown the piano and Roger Chase the viola.









After that, I listened to Tchaikovsky's Symphonies No. 4, 5 & 6. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.

For today's workout:









Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic in Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 & 6.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A classic performance of a classic if ever there was one.


----------



## Wood

OperaGeek said:


> James Ehnes has recorded it for Onyx Classics:
> 
> View attachment 51887
> 
> 
> The release also offers first-rate versions of the Barber and Korngold concertos. Highly recommendable!


MB


> Wood, the Ehnes Barber/Korngold/Walton cd that OperaGeek just referenced is fantastic


Thanks both, CD duly ordered. I only have one each of the other two concertos, those are good additions too.

More gold than corn I think.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Two highly recommended thoughtful contemporary pieces for small chamber ensemble:

Hans Thomalla - Momentsmusicaux
Marcelo Toledo - Fluido Vertical from Luminous Emptiness


----------



## D Smith

In memory of Christopher Hogwood. Triple and Quadruple Concertos, Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Bruce

I had the chance to finish up the day with - 

Martinu - Memorial to Lidice
Françaix - Double Piano Concerto - heard this for the first time. What a delightful piece!


----------



## Bruce

dgee said:


> Quebecois Claude Vivier's Lonely Child (1980). Reminded by the "Composers who died too young" thread. A lyrically beautiful work for soprano and orchestra


It is indeed! Thanks for posting.


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.137

Alfred Walter conducting the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra of Kosice


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love how Kissin does the first movement of this. . . I wish I could hear the Herrmann though. What Herrmann score did you have in mind?


After the piano comes in and a little over 1 minute into the piece (say about 1:10) there is a part for flutes playing a three note motif above some background strings. At that point for some reason I felt I was about to watch a great 1950s film with a Bernard Hermann score. I don't know why this is. Perhaps it doesn't sound much like Hermann after all. Hermann doing a non-thriller score maybe or one of his fantasy pieces.



Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51863
> View attachment 51864
> 
> 
> Extra-special thanks to TC member Bas for posting the Hay_dn String Quartet Opus 64, no. 6_ by _Quatuor Mosaïques_.
> 
> It is just the cutest little thing-- especially that first movement. It sounds so delicate and feminine on period instruments. Great sounding recording as well.
> 
> View attachment 51865
> View attachment 51866
> 
> 
> Karl Ancerl/Czech Philharmonic: Smetena tone poems.
> 
> Great performances, so-so sound.


Do you know a recommended performance for Ma Vlast? It's one of the few well known collections I don't yet have in my mine. You've been batting a thousand so far.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's "Farewell" Symphony

RIP Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*IT CAME! IT CAME! IT CAME! **

THE RE-ENGINEERED CALLAS BOX SET!

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!

I'M SO HAPPY! I KISS EVERYONE!*


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel's Messiah - Christopher Hogwood, cond.

cranked pretty much up to 11 here at work - and staff and customers are loving it!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.18 in A Major, KV 464

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


----------



## Weston

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1 to 3, BWV 1046, BWV 1047 and BWV 1048*
Christopher Hogwood / Academy of Ancient Music









Still among the finest performances of these.


----------



## Mahlerian

^ A coincidence, I assure you!

Bach: Concerto in D for two violins, BWV 1064
Academy of Ancient Music, dir. Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Christopher Hogwood.










Note to Elizabeth II: Wha' happened with the knighthood?


----------



## Sid James

*Vivaldi* _Four Seasons_
*Fischer* _Ouverture #4 in D minor (from Le Journal du printemps)_
- Tasmanian SO ; Barbara Jane Gilby, violin ; Geoffrey Lancaster, directing from the harpsichord (ABC Classics)










*Album: Double Bass Concertos*

*Grieg* (trans. Gary Karr, orch. Joseph Horovitz) _Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra in A major_ (originally _Cello Sonata_)

*Wilfred Josephs *_Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra, Op. 118_

*Stuart Sankey *_Carmen Fantasy after Bizet_

- Gary Karr, double bass; Adelaide SO under Patrick Thomas (ABC Classics)










*Berkeley* _String Quartet #3_
- Maggini Quartet : Lorraine McAlsan and David Angel, violins ; Martin Outram, viola ; Michal Kaznowski, cello (Naxos)

Listened to *Vivaldi's Four Seasons*, which was great in itself but also as an adjunct to my listening of Bach, who was much influenced by him and other Italians of the Baroque. The filler on the disc, *Johann Fischer's Ouverture #4* is more like a suite of dances, very much in the refined French style of the time. The notes say he was one of a bunch of 'Lullyistes' in Southern Germany, importing influences from France.

Another listen to the *double bass album*, the *Wilfred Josephs *concerto has become a firm favourite, and the *Grieg* arrangement is similar. The _Carmen Fantasy _after *Bizet *is a nice, light and entertaining way to end the album (but substantial enough, at 15 minutes length).

Then another favourite string quartet, *Lennox Berkeley's* third one.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata No.9 in C Major

Alexander Cattarino, piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 5: Slavonic Opera Arias: Tchakovsky, Prokofiev, Smetana, Dvork, Janacek. Marvelous!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wood said:


> MB
> 
> Thanks both, CD duly ordered. I only have one each of the other two concertos, those are good additions too.
> 
> More gold than corn I think.


All gold, no corn. _;D_

_Bon appétit._

-- and when you get it?-- _crank_ the last movement of the Barber Violin Concerto.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I'm moving back to Caltech tomorrow, and I'm starting my senior year (physics major).

For the glory:

Beethoven string quartet in B flat major with Grosse Fugue, Quartetto Italiano (i.e. the four Gods)


----------



## Pugg

​To start this day dignified: Lucia Popp : Jauchzet Gott in Allen Landen.
Arias by Teleman, Handel and Bach.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> After the piano comes in and a little over 1 minute into the piece (say about 1:10) there is a part for flutes playing a three note motif above some background strings. At that point for some reason I felt I was about to watch a great 1950s film with a Bernard Hermann score. I don't know why this is. Perhaps it doesn't sound much like Hermann after all. Hermann doing a non-thriller score maybe or one of his fantasy pieces.
> 
> Do you know a recommended performance for Ma Vlast? It's one of the few well known collections I don't yet have in my mine. You've been batting a thousand so far.











I'll have to re-examine that part at 1:10 in the Prokofiev. . . thanks. . .

To tell the truth, the only other_ Ma Vlast _I have in addition to the Ancerl is the DG Levine/VPO, which I like but don't love-- performance-wise that is. That's something I need to explore as well.









On a related note though, have you heard the DG Karajan/BPO _Moldeau_ (from_ Ma Vlast_)?-- gorgeous in every way.


----------



## JACE

*Chopin: The Preludes (Complete) / Dmitri Alexeev *

Alexeev's Preludes are gentle and understated. At the opposite pole from Argerich's passionate, sometimes stormy way with these pieces.

I love both of their approaches, but I find myself turning to Alexeev more frequently.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 51901
> 
> 
> On a related note though, have you heard the DG Karajan/BPO _Moldeau_ (from_ Ma Vlast_)?-- gorgeous in every way.


I've not heard the Moldau, but HvK's _Les Preludes_ should require a cardiologist check up before indulging at high volumes. ;-)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

God, I don't even know where to start. I'm just reeling from the experience of the last few hours. It's almost like getting your first kiss as a young kid. Really. I'm just trying to keep my emotions in check. I'm not the best person to do this, but since I got it first, I'm up to bat.

Okay, first off: the sound quality. Of the six cd's I've heard thus far (only sixty-three to go), all of the refurbishings are excellent. Some more so than others. But all of them are a tremendous improvement over any other cd incarnation I've heard of the pieces. The improvements come with the clear separation of voices, with the greater sheen to the brass, a richer, more vibrant string section, and most importantly the elimination of ninety-five percent of the hiss and the complete cleaning up of the mid and high ranges-- so you really _hear_ the timbre of Divina's (and not_ just_ Divina's) voice. The lower frequencies are really flat sounding for the most part; especially in the Serafin _Turandot_, where the re-engineering sounds like a really good monaural recording with excellent high-ends.

So, first up: the '57 Alceo Galliera/Philharmonia _Barber of Seville_. The "_Una voce poco fa_" is revelatory in its clarity. You can really hear what an absolute genius Callas was with her color and shading-- because in _THIS RECORDING!_-- you can actually_ hear it_. Jaw-dropping subtleties can be heard in her voice inflections and coloring and shading which I've never heard before. In her Act I, Scene II duet with Tito Gobbi, "_Dunque io son_," both of their voices shine-- and you can separately and undistortedly hear the harmonies. I was just bowled over with the beauty of the engineers _capturing_ their clean elocution, vocal agility, and timbre.

The _Turandot_, as just mentioned, sounds great with the cleaning up of the mid and high ranges, but the lower frequencies just aren't there (I imagine because of the limitations of the original elements). Callas sounds _fierce _though; yes, and _vulnerable _too-- again, with the timbre blooming in the pianissimo high ends like never before. What really grabbed _my_ attention with the re-engineering was her summoning of Calaf in Act II, Scene II's "S_traniero, ascolta!_"-- that actually gave me chills just with the pure-crystalline, lioness timbre of her voice. In fact, it was _terrifying_-- like the Wizard summoning the Cowardly Lion to step forward. The dramatic excellence was raised to an order of magnitude by the sheer power and majesty of her voice-- that is to say: her voice, w_ith its timbre in tact_. I played the cut four times I liked it so much. . . And of course, her duet with Eugenio Fernandi at the end of the opera, "_Che e mai di me? Perduta!_" is just. . . <sigh>. . . pure power-plant-humbling. _Glorious. _

The '57 Serafin/La Scala _Medea's _virtue is the cleaned-up vocal sound. I never liked this performance of his, as I approach the score with a fierce dramatic bite in mind-- and my near-ideal performance is the '53 Florence _Medea_--- so I won't even go into the conducting, since I was concentrating on the vocals. Her softer, more psychologically-penetrating (though dramatically more lax) Medea comes across beautifully. I thought the mid-range of her voice was especially clear and warm sounding in the transfer. I listened to her duet with Jason in Act I, _"Taci, Giason,"_ as well as her aria "_Dei tuoi figli la madre."_ The transfer is beautiful, but again, this is primarily for her singing and not necessarily the attenuated conducting of Serafin. I tried listening to my favorite cut of _Medea_, the ending's _"E che? Io son Medea!"_- which I know by heart; but the conducting was so soporific that I just skipped it and moved on.

A disc that sounded absolutely_ fantastic_ in its transfer from the original master tapes was the "Callas at La Scala" cd. The _Medea _cut on this recital cd, "_Dei tuoi figli"_ is absolutely _gorgeous_ sounding. The recording is from 1955-- but it sounds amazing. Her voice is miked up front and you can hear everything with her legato, tone, timbre, and inflections. It's not as fiercely dramatic as that '53 Florence _Medea _I alluded to earlier-- but the singing is of such an unrivaled caliber that it stands on its own merits.

Anyway, these are some of my first impressions. _La Callas_ will come into deeper focus with more listenings and more sleep. . . I can't believe its almost ten at night.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Exsultate Jubilate - Emma Kirkby, soprano, Christopher Hogwood, cond.

even with a lot of strong competition this remains my prefered recording of the work


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair ! Im well jell... I WANT IT!!!!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> I'm currently listening to a wonderful recording of the piece "Mostly European People Coughing and Clearing Throats".
> 
> *Interestingly enough, if you listen closely you can hear the great Karl Bohm conducting Wagner's Tannhauser in the background. Perhaps both were being recorded in a similar location?


That reminded me of this video, how Bugs Bunny would've taken care of it:


----------



## SimonNZ

Maria Nemeth: opera arias (rec.1927-29)


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: Grand Sonata (Richter); Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum (Kiev Chamber Chorus); Orchestral Suites (Marriner)


----------



## Bas

Jan Dismas Zelenka - Solo Motets for Counter Tenor
By Alex Potter [counter-tenor], Cappricio Barockorchester, Dominik Kiefer [dir.], on Pan Classics


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

JACE said:


> This is the recording that "opened up" the Fifth for me. Love Kubelik's Mahler!!!


I did enjoy listening to the Mahler disc since he does many things quite differently. However, I think I don't fully 'get' his style - I can tell it took extreme skill to compose the symphony, but there are some parts which don't appeal that much to me - maybe it's the orchestration, the sudden horn calls, etc. Maybe it's just me, but was Mahler trying to show a musical impression of industrialization? Sometimes his music evokes images of a factory in operation. There are some very good melodic ideas in there, though. Maybe I'll need a bit more time to fully 'get used' to his style. The Adagio had a very good, expansive melody.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 31 in D Major, 'Hornsignal'; Symphony No. 59 in A Major, 'Fire'; Symphony No. 73 in D Major, 'La Chasse' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).


----------



## Wood

Marschallin Blair said:


> All gold, no corn. _;D_
> 
> _Bon appétit._
> 
> -- and when you get it?-- _crank_ the last movement of the Barber Violin Concerto.


I shall!

I'm glad the Callas set is meeting the high expectations. I will be needing it too.

This morning's first CD is:

Barber: Cello Concerto (Wendy Warner, R Scottish NO, Allsop)

A lovely lyrical piece with a fine performance from my local band.


----------



## Art Rock

Sculthorpe is one of my favourite 20th/21st century composers, but his string quartets are rather uncharted territory for me. Rectifying that with a series of four CD's. Here's the first.


----------



## DamoX

Anyway, any other Tchaikovsky Symphony 5 you feel great?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Giuseppe Verdi, La Traviata - Aria of Alfredo; Don Carlos - Aria of Philip, Act III (Peter Dvorsky; Peter Mukulás/Segej Kopcák; Tibor Frasco/Ondrej Lenárd; Radio Bratislava Symphony Orchestra).

Aida - Ballet Music from Act II (Denis Burkh/Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra).









The CD leaves out who was actually performing the pieces. The disc is actually very good, it's getting me into Verdi's music.


----------



## SimonNZ

Helmut Lachenmann's Klangschatten, Mein Saitenspiel - Michael Gielen, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: Album for the Young (Feltsman); complete songs, volume 3 (Kazarnovskaya); Trio for Piano & Strings (Rubinstein, Heifetz, Piatigorsky)


----------



## Bas

Gaetano Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Joan Sutherland [soprano], Huguette Tourangeau [mezzo], Luciano Pavarotti [tenor], Orchestra e coro del Teatro Communale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge [dir.], on Decca


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's French Suites - Christopher Hogwood, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
Offenbach: La Péricole , Berganza, Carreras and Baquier.
Plasson conducting .


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1750): Oboe Concerto in C Major, Op.9, No.9

I Musici -- Heinz Holliger, oboe


----------



## Jeff W

With the sad news of the passing of Christopher Hogwood, I opted to listen to a few of the unfortunately few recordings I have of him leading the Academy of Ancient Music.









Got started with Symphonies No. 1 & 3 from his Beethoven set.









Listened to the Mozart Clarinet and Oboe concertos next. Antony Pay played the basset clarinet while Michel Piguet played the oboe.









The last one I listed to was his recording of the Water Music suites and his incidental music to 'The Alchymist' (HWV 43).









Finished with a non Hogwood disc. James Ehnes playing the solo violin in the Korngold, Barber and Walton violin concertos. Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stepping off the beaten track before flying off to Spain for the weekend (maybe I should have chosen Rodrigo or Falla). Martucci's music would not immediately place him as Italian, but places him firmly in the central European tradition of symphonic music. Brahms would seem to have been a strong influence, Dvorak too. Very enjoyable, though.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


J. *Brahms*, 
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba & Harpsichord
M.Muller / F.Lengelle
Zig Zag Territories

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Bach @OuthereMusic Our instagram account on musical holidays at our dear colleagues @SbgFestival.

Sneak preview:


----------



## JACE

Itullian said:


>


Moravec's Nocturnes are sublime, magnificent.

Coincidentally, on the way into work this AM, I was also listening to Moravec's Chopin. Selected Mazurkas, Waltzes, and Polonaises released on Vox:










Imaginary dancing; dancing that might have happened in a fairy tale... or in a dream.


----------



## Vasks

*Auric - Overture to "Cinq Bagatelles" (Duo Crommelynck/Claves)
Biarent - Piano Quintet (Daniel Quartet & Anderson/Cypres)
Francaix - Symphony in G (Fischer/Hyperion)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Le Cid."
-Placido Domingo, Grace Bumbry, Paul Plishka, Eleanor Bergquist, Arnold Voketaitis, et al.
-The Opera Orchestra of New York & the Byrne Camp Chorale/Eve Queler.

*Reynaldo Hahn*
Works for pianoforte (Portraits de peintres, Premieres valses, Sonatine, etc.).
-Cristina Ariagno, piano.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Moravec's Nocturnes are sublime, magnificent.
> 
> Coincidentally, on the way into work this AM, I was also listening to Moravec's Chopin. Selected Mazurkas, Waltzes, and Polonaises released on Vox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaginary dancing; dancing that might have happened in a fairy tale... or in a dream.


Yes, Moravec could just well be the most under-appreciated great pianist of the 20th century.


----------



## Balthazar

On this crisp autumn morning, a snappy rendition of Beethoven's early quartets.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Rameau *birthday (1683).


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm moving back to Caltech tomorrow, and I'm starting my senior year (physics major).
> 
> For the glory:
> 
> Beethoven string quartet in B flat major with Grosse Fugue, Quartetto Italiano (i.e. the four Gods)


All is relative. Have a great year, ST.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Shostakovich* birthday (1906), Cello Sonata, w. Gorokhov & Demidenko (rec.2004).


----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I did enjoy listening to the Mahler disc since he does many things quite differently. However, I think I don't fully 'get' his style - I can tell it took extreme skill to compose the symphony, but there are some parts which don't appeal that much to me - maybe it's the orchestration, the sudden horn calls, etc. Maybe it's just me, but was Mahler trying to show a musical impression of industrialization? Sometimes his music evokes images of a factory in operation. There are some very good melodic ideas in there, though. Maybe I'll need a bit more time to fully 'get used' to his style. The Adagio had a very good, expansive melody.


The Fifth is a tough entry-point into Mahler. It represents a break, where he leaves behind the folk-like, "Wunderhorn" elements that were integral to his first four symphonies. Also, I think you're on the right track when you hear industrial elements in his music. I think one of Mahler's biggest contributions to Western Classical music was his desire to incorporate _everything_ he heard into his works: "High" & "Low"; "Art" & "Folk"; the Sublime & the Ordinary. So that creates a kind of tension, a sort of jostling and teeming multitudinousness, where parts seem to not fit together -- or even grate against one another. And Mahler's preoccupation with these sorts of disjunctions becomes even more apparent in the Fifth, Sixth and Seventh symphonies.

What I think Kubelik does in the Fifth better than any other conductor that I've heard is provide a clear path through the maze. And I think this comes down to his pacing of the work, making a convincing argument for fitting all of the disparate pieces together to find some sort of unity, even if it isn't a unity that we've heard before.

Or at least that's how I like to think about it.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bartok* death day (1945), Violin Sonata (solo), w. Mullova.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 51911
> 
> 
> Sculthorpe is one of my favourite 20th/21st century composers, but his string quartets are rather uncharted territory for me. Rectifying that with a series of four CD's. Here's the first.


Onward with the second one. I like what I am hearing so far.


----------



## OlivierM

Nice, nice, nice. Did I say nice already ?


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> What I think Kubelik does in the Fifth better than any other conductor that I've heard is provide a clear path through the maze. And I think this comes down to his pacing of the work, making a convincing argument for fitting all of the disparate pieces together to find some sort of unity, even if it isn't a unity that we've heard before.
> 
> Or at least that's how I like to think about it.


The weird thing about people saying the Fifth is hard to put together or eclectic from my point of view is that I see the Fifth as, along with the Sixth and Eighth, one of the most motivically concentrated of all of Mahler's symphonies. There are links between all of the movements. The earlier Wunderhorn symphonies are much more open about their borrowings from folk music, marches, etc., and those elements aren't as integrated into the form as much as in the later works.

Of course, when I first heard Mahler, his music did seem somewhat disjunct and heterogeneous, but now I actually don't hear it at all...it just sounds like Mahler to me.


----------



## Mahlerian

Martinů: Symphonies No. 1 and 2
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Bělohlávek


----------



## Morimur

*Fauré | Franck: String Quartet in E minor • String Quartet in D major (Dante Qrt.)*










BBC MUSIC MAGAZINE AWARD WINNER 2009 
GUARDIAN FIVE TO HEAR
DIAPASON D'OR
CHOC DE MONDE DE LA MUSIQUE

_Andrew Clements, The Guardian_

This is a wonderfully played pairing of perhaps the two greatest of all French string quartets. Both are late scores - Franck's huge work was completed in 1889, the year before the composer's death, while Faure's compact three-movement work was the last in the extraordinary series of chamber works that led up to his death in 1924. Both are slightly forbidding: the Franck through its sheer scale rather than the music itself, which is full of echoes of composers whom he admired; the Faure because of its expressive restraint and the self-absorption of its harmonic world. It is a measure of the outstanding quality of the Dante Quartet that both works are projected as vividly and immediately as they are. There's such a passionate involvement about their playing, such belief in the music's outstanding qualities, which not only makes light of the structural challenges of the Franck, but treats the rarefied world of the Faure as if it were the most naturally expressive thing imaginable. It's an outstanding disc.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

JACE said:


> The Fifth is a tough entry-point into Mahler. It represents a break, where he leaves behind the folk-like, "Wunderhorn" elements that were integral to his first four symphonies. Also, I think you're on the right track when you hear industrial elements in his music. I think one of Mahler's biggest contributions to Western Classical music was his desire to incorporate _everything_ he heard into his works: "High" & "Low"; "Art" & "Folk"; the Sublime & the Ordinary. So that creates a kind of tension, a sort of jostling and teeming multitudinousness, where parts seem to not fit together -- or even grate against one another. And Mahler's preoccupation with these sorts of disjunctions becomes even more apparent in the Fifth, Sixth and Seventh symphonies.
> 
> What I think Kubelik does in the Fifth better than any other conductor that I've heard is provide a clear path through the maze. And I think this comes down to his pacing of the work, making a convincing argument for fitting all of the disparate pieces together to find some sort of unity, even if it isn't a unity that we've heard before.
> 
> Or at least that's how I like to think about it.


Thanks for your commentary, JACE. I think I'll learn to appreciate the piece fully with repeated listens - Mahler's style is his own, and originality always has a certain appeal, hehe.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride (Andrey Chistiakov; Kudriavchenko; Mishenkin; Verestnikov; Sveshnikov Russian Academic Choir; Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra and Choir).









An underrated masterpiece, imo. This deserves more recognition.


----------



## brotagonist

I have finally gotten around to disc 2 in my new Penderecki set:









Penderecki/Polish RSO

I had heard the magnificent Magnificat on YT a few weeks back, which prompted me to buy the album. Also on this disc are Lacrimosa and Kanon. While I am not generally drawn to sacred music (usually sounds predictable and 'churchy' to me), I am quite impressed with this set  There are numerous major works I had never heard before! While the Pendereckisms are immediately apparent to fans, this music is definitely not predictable, at least not in a churchy way.

I wonder if modern sacred music ever gets used in churches, or if it is relegated to the realm of the concert hall (and the recording). This certainly would blast the stereotype of bland hymnal music and elevate the senses to a contemplation of the Eternal.


----------



## worov




----------



## rrudolph

A light-hearted, happy birthday celebration:

Shostakovich: Symphony #10








Shostakovich: Symphony #11








Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"








Shostakovich: Symphony #14


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> The weird thing about people saying the Fifth is hard to put together or eclectic from my point of view is that I see the Fifth as, along with the Sixth and Eighth, one of the most motivically concentrated of all of Mahler's symphonies. There are links between all of the movements. The earlier Wunderhorn symphonies are much more open about their borrowings from folk music, marches, etc., and those elements aren't as integrated into the form as much as in the later works.


Interesting. The Wunderhorn symphonies were much easier for me to find my way into than any of the Symphonies Nos. 5 thru 8. The folk elements immediately appealed to me (especially in M1 and M2), and the music felt like an extension (or maybe a "heightening"?) of Romantic music by other composers.

On the other hand, the Fifth was opaque to me for a long while. And I had the same experience with the Sixth -- despite the fact that these two symphonies are more formally integrated than Nos. 1-4. The Fifth and Sixth just felt more _foreign_, less immediately appealing. (BTW: Barbirolli unlocked the Sixth for me, much like Kubelik did for the Fifth.)

Mahlerian, I bet the Fifth and Sixth presented higher hurdles for me because I don't have your level of insight into the _structure_ of Mahler's music. I'm not a musician or musicologist. Just a listener. So I unconsciously come 'round to recognizing the formal unifying elements -- but it takes a lot of listens. 



Mahlerian said:


> Of course, when I first heard Mahler, his music did seem somewhat disjunct and heterogeneous, but now I actually don't hear it at all...it just sounds like Mahler to me.


Yes, we've gone through the process of "making sense" of it. We know what to expect.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Rachmaninov: Music for Cello and Piano / Marina Tarasova, cello; Alexander Polezhaev, piano (Alto)*

As lovely as you'd expect.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 3 (Rattle/CBSO)









*Rachmaninov* - Symphony No. 3


----------



## clara s

Toccata and Fugue in D minor hides a secret.
This unique prelude which is full of harmony,
has a strong effect on me…

What an eccentric composition, so different from Bach’s other ones
Listen to this and you will have an instant perception,
realizing that it is not only what it is heard, but
something deeper, accompanying you to your most
profound moments…

Peter Hurford in the organ,
a true expert


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> Interesting. The Wunderhorn symphonies were much easier for me to find my way into than any of the Symphonies Nos. 5 thru 8. The folk elements immediately appealed to me (especially in M1 and M2), and the music felt like an extension (or maybe a "heightening"?) of Romantic music by other composers.
> 
> On the other hand, the Fifth was opaque to me for a long while. And I had the same experience with the Sixth -- despite the fact that these two symphonies are more formally integrated than Nos. 1-4. The Fifth and Sixth just felt more _foreign_, less immediately appealing. (BTW: Barbirolli unlocked the Sixth for me, much like Kubelik did for the Fifth.)
> 
> Mahlerian, I bet the Fifth and Sixth presented higher hurdles for me because I don't have your level of insight into the _structure_ of Mahler's music. I'm not a musician or musicologist. Just a listener. So I unconsciously come 'round to recognizing the formal unifying elements -- but it takes a lot of listens.


The first Mahler symphonies I heard were the 2nd and 8th, and they didn't appeal to me immediately. About half a year later, I first encountered the Sixth, and I didn't like it, but I was fascinated by it. Parts of it sounded like pure noise to me at the time, and I remember wondering how anyone could possibly enjoy it fully, but the Andante and first movement in particular grabbed me, and before long I fell in love with the whole symphony.

Shortly afterwards came the Kindertotenlieder and the Fifth, both of which I took to quickly, and my discovery of Mahler eventually included coming to enjoy the 2nd and 8th as well. Late Mahler, the Ninth, the Tenth, and Das Lied von der Erde, was the last to reveal itself to me. My understanding of this music took a good bit of time, of course, and I still gain new insights into these works today through study.

As you can see, though, my own route to Mahler was through the middle-period works, particularly the Sixth and the Kindertotenlieder. If I may venture a guess, the thing that makes these works more difficult for some as compared to the earlier works is the increased intricacy of their structure, development, and counterpoint. They are more focused than the earlier works, but partly for that reason more difficult.

An example: when the march in the third movement of the First Symphony is interrupted by the trio from the Gesellen Lieder, this new material is only tangentially related to the preceding, but it forms a coherent section in itself with a complete melody, rounded off on both sides. When the shifts of perspective, orchestration, and "style" occur in the Scherzo of the Fifth, these are always developments of the same themes and motifs as the rest of the movement, and thus the wildest and most surprising shifts can occur one after another without loss of coherence, but also without being neatly compartmentalized. This can give a fragmentary impression if one does not hear the underlying connections or follow the continuous development.


----------



## Cosmos

For the birthday boy


----------



## hpowders

Cosmos said:


> For the birthday boy


I have this and because of it, wished Bernstein would have done more recordings with the Chicago Symphony.


----------



## csacks

I wake up feeling light, so no heavy music for this afternoon. Listening to Walter Leberecht playing Chopin´s Waltzes.


----------



## csacks

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Music for Cello and Piano / Marina Tarasova, cello; Alexander Polezhaev, piano (Alto)*
> 
> As lovely as you'd expect.


These are not in my registries. It will be necessary to look for them. I do love Rachmaninov too.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Schubert - Piano Sonatas - Jeno Jando









Piano Sonata No 13 in A Major D664
Piano Sonata No 4 in A minor D537
Piano Sonata No 21 in B-flat Major D960

Oh, Schubert's piano sonatas are such a delight to listen to. Tuneful, emotional, intelligent, interesting - they are just delightful. I like Jeno Jando's playing, but Oh dear!!! ... what humming  It is definitely worse when I am sat in one part of the room than another, but at the moment I am rooted to 'my place' as Mrs H is too tired to allow me to sit where I want


----------



## Vaneyes

"Ode to Joy", honoring the 2014 Ryder Cup flag raising.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Day of Judgement - First Reflection (Hermann Max; Monoyios; Cordier; Jochens; Schreckenberger; Rheinische Kantorei; Das Kleine Konzert).

On Youtube:


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> Toccata and Fugue in D minor hides a secret.
> This unique prelude which is full of harmony,
> has a strong effect on me…
> 
> What an eccentric composition, so different from Bach's other ones
> Listen to this and you will have an instant perception,
> realizing that it is not only what it is heard, but
> something deeper, accompanying you to your most
> profound moments…
> 
> Peter Hurford in the organ,
> a true expert


clara s, we've missed your waxing lyrical. Trusting you'll have ideas of a classical piece and poem for this week's Ryder Cup matches at Gleneagles.:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Some chamber music to celebrate Dmitri's birthday:


----------



## Sid James

*CPE Bach*
_Trio Sonatas: 
in A major, Wq146/H570 ; 
in B-flat major, Wq161 #2/H578 ; 
in C major, Wq149/H573 ; 
in B minor, Wq143/H567_
- Ensemble of the Classic Era: Kate Clark, transverse flute ; Paul Wright, violin ; Geoffrey Lancaster, fortepiano ; Susan Blake, cello (ABC Classics)

A listen to *CPE Bach's trio sonatas*, the flute being an instrument he'd compose for prolifically, given that Frederick the Great was a flautist. There would be some influence of JS Bach's works for the instrument (I'm thinking of the trio sonata in _The Musical Offering,_ itself composed for the monarch), however these come off as less contrapuntal and with a sense of more flowing melody.

A big influence was also Quantz who was in charge of music at the court. He was an important early composer for the flute, and even the monarch quaked in his presence. There is an anecdote to the effect that Quantz happened to enter the room when Frederick was playing one of his works, but he made a mistake and the accompanist changed direction to cover it up. Later on, Frederick told Quantz to alter the piece to include his mistake! Here is a tongue in cheek quote by CPE speaking to that:

_"Which is the most feared creature in the Prussian monarchy? Why, it is Madame Quantz's dog! He is so terrifying that Madame Quantz quails before him; Herr Quantz in turn , lives in fear of Madame Quantz; and the Greatest of all Monarchs is afraid only of Herr Quantz!"_
- *CPE Bach*.










*Holst*
_St Paul's Suite
A Fugal Concerto_
- Saint Paul CO under Christopher Hogwood ; Julia Bogorad, flute and Kathryn Greenbank, oboe (Decca Eloquence)


I played this in memory of *Christopher Hogwood *(1941 - 2014).










*Puccini* _Crisantemi for string quartet_
- Martin Elmquist and Verna Kaunisto-Deage, violins ; Danielle Hennicot, viola ; Henri Fochr, cello (Classico)

Finishing with* Puccini's Cristanemi*, another favourite string quartet. Appropriately in terms of the above, Puccini stayed up all night and composed this short piece in memory of a friend (news of whose death he had learnt about the evening before).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 132 "Prepare the way, prepare the course"

For the 4th Sunday in Advent - Weimar, 1715

Karl Richter, cond. (1972) and Masaaki Suzuki, cond. (1997)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schoenberg, String Quartet No2.
Who would have guessed from this that Schoenberg would be the one to invent serialism? I suppose the tonality is quite loose, but still...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartok
Piano Concertos No. 2 and No. 3*
Ashkenazy, Solti, LPO [Decca(LP), 1980]










*Berg
Piano Sonata, Op. 1*
Peter Hill [Naxos, 1996]
Daniel Barenboim [DG, 2004]

*Federico Mompou
Cançóns i danses; preludes 5-7 and 11*
Alicia de Larrocha (Piano) [RCA Red Seal, 1992]


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm moving back to Caltech tomorrow, and I'm starting my senior year (physics major).
> 
> For the glory:
> 
> Beethoven string quartet in B flat major with Grosse Fugue, Quartetto Italiano (i.e. the four Gods)


Congrats man! Best of luck to you in your final year.

Since I'm here, I'll share what I heard on the way home from work:
The _Adagietto _from Mahler's 5th Symphony (Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker).

Don't give me that look, Mahlerian! It came on the radio, I had no say in the matter.


----------



## Mahlerian

MoonlightSonata said:


> Schoenberg, String Quartet No2.
> Who would have guessed from this that Schoenberg would be the one to invent serialism? I suppose the tonality is quite loose, but still...


The last movement uses a pseudo-series, so it's not at all that far off.

Schoenberg always maintained that he _discovered_ serialism rather than invented it.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahlerian said:


> Martinů: Symphonies No. 1 and 2
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Bělohlávek


feel the need to respond directly to this post-what a great set of recordings and coincidentally you have picked the two works that stand out even in such exalted company-the slow movement and the finale of the 2nd still strike me every time as quite simply some of the greatest music I have had the good fortune to encounter!-hyperbole to some no doubt, just being honest....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## SimonNZ

Pergolesi's Stabat Mater - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Kopachris

Chopin's Op. 28 Prelude No. 15 in D-flat major, "Raindrops". The contrasting middle section has been stuck in my head since I heard it, and I've been listening to the prelude on repeat ever since.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti, 16 Sonatas. Volume 3
Pierre Hantaï

With Volume 3, the quality of the chosen sonatas rises from Volume 2, with a fine mixture of the minor and major, allegros and andantes, familiar and unfamiliar.
The CD starts with the hauntingly beautiful D minor K. 213 and includes the rousing K. 525.
A fine demonstation of rhythm, control, poetry and breathtaking virtuosity.

Unfortunately Mr. Hantaï had indicated in 2005 when this recording was made that he will not record the entire Scarlatti sonata oeuvre. He is a man of his word as he hasn't produced a volume 4, some nine years later!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 51949
> 
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti, 16 Sonatas. Volume 3
> Pierre Hantaï
> 
> With Volume 3, the quality of the chosen sonatas rises from Volume 2, with a fine mixture of the minor and major, allegros and andantes, familiar and unfamiliar.
> The CD starts with the hauntingly beautiful D minor K. 213 and includes the rousing K. 525.
> A fine demonstation of rhythm, control, poetry and breathtaking virtuosity.
> 
> Unfortunately Mr. Hantaï had indicated in 2005 when this recording was made that he will not record the entire Scarlatti sonata oeuvre. He is a man of his word as he hasn't produced a volume 4, some nine years later!


A completion of 500 plus would be beyond us anyway. And think of how po'd you'd be if you fell one album short.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Chopin's Op. 28 Prelude No. 15 in D-flat major, "Raindrops". The contrasting middle section has been stuck in my head since I heard it, and I've been listening to the prelude on repeat ever since.


And performed by whom, again?


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> A completion of 500 plus would be beyond us anyway. And think of how po'd you'd be if you fell one album short.


Hantaï seems to be a bit of a recluse. Doesn't record often.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Hantaï seems to be a bit of a recluse. Doesn't record often.


On another note, there are too many involuntary recluses these days.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> A completion of 500 plus would be beyond us anyway. And think of how po'd you'd be if you fell one album short.


Perhaps his recording company Mirare was discouraged by the economic reception of volumes 1-3 and won't record any more.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout was Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 & 7. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert Violin Sonatas - Jaap Schroder, violin, Christopher Hogwood, fortepiano


----------



## KenOC

Schumann - Konzertstück for Four Horns and Orchestra. Dresden Staatskapelle, Siegfried Kurz conductor. I've always liked this. On YouTube.


----------



## Centropolis

Choral from this:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Perhaps his recording company Mirare was discouraged by the economic reception of volumes 1-3 and won't record any more.


FWIW, from Mirare I enjoy Handel Suites for Keyboard (piano) w. Queffelec (rec.2005), and Haydn Piano Sonatas w. Xiao-Mei (rec.2008). :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Manfred Symphony (1885), w. Ashkenazy (rec.1977);* Elgar*: Enigma Variations (1898/9), w. Barbirolli (rec.1956).

It didn't dawn on me until recently, how useful Manfred was for Elgar in composing Enigma Variations. Manfred's opening should alert one to listen for more evidence...which eventually comes in wisps of phrasing and rhythm.


----------



## JACE

Ginormous, un-HIP, lovely Mozart by Lenny:










*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter" / Leonard Bernstein, VPO (DG)*


----------



## Kopachris

Vaneyes said:


> And performed by whom, again?


Roland Pöntinen


----------



## samurai

Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.88, *traversed by the Herbert Blomstedt led Staatskapelle Dresden.
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.6 in C Major, D589, *once again featuring Maestro Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.1 in C Major, Op.21 and Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68* *{"Pastoral}*. Both works are performed by the Cleveland Orchestra led by George Szell.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.55 {"Eroica"} and Symphony No.8 in F Major, Op.93. *Both symphonies again feature Maestro Szell helming the Cleveland Orchestra.
The more I listen to the symphonies of Schubert and Beethoven, the more I detect many similarities in their composing techniques/methodologies.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.8 in C Minor, Op.68, *performed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Vasily Peternko' s baton.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3.*

I was wandering through the used CD store, and this popped up for $2. At last, I've finally completed my Naxos Bax symphony collection.

Okay, it's not as big an accomplishment as walking on the moon, but I still think it's exciting.


----------



## bejart

Manxfeeder said:


> ....I was wandering through the used CD store, ...


Those still exist???

Now --
Franz Xaver Richter (1709-1789): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Robert Dohn, flute


----------



## Manxfeeder

bejart said:


> Those still exist???


It's hard to believe, but, yeah, Nashville has two really good ones.

I'm listening to my other purchase from today, Schoenberg's 3d String Quartet by the Fred Sherry Quartet on Naxos.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*J.S. Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-4 / Marriner, ASMF*


----------



## Cosmos

Also listened to the Viola Sonata










Which was very solemn and depressing, so to lighten the mood, onto Bach's famous Cello Suite in G


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

OK... whittling away at those Verdi operas that I have yet to listen to.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Von Heute auf Morgen
Richard Salter, Christine Whittlesey, Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, cond. Gielen









Mainly famous for being the first 12-tone opera, this work is also probably the only ever 12-tone domestic comedy opera, and it comes off about as well as that description might suggest. The orchestra includes saxophones, there are witty parodies of tango and a buffoonish tenor, but the rhythm is jumpy, the harmony is densely chromatic, and the vocal lines are still filled with wide leaps. In short, it still sounds like Schoenberg, and the libretto (written by Schoenberg's wife), while perhaps modestly charming, isn't exactly either great drama or searing satire, so the work's still an oddity (this is the only recording available on CD at the moment, and there's one DVD in print of a separate production).

Gielen hears the dark side of banal middle-class life unconsciously rendered, while Eisler imagines "a sort of family-sized apocalypse". Some good music, though, and a bizarre misfire such as this is still more interesting than the kind of earnest yet dull work that a lesser composer might have created out of the libretto, as much as (or perhaps because) the music may have fit the material more directly.


----------



## Pugg

​
I am starting this day with trumpet concertos.
Sergei Nakarakov playing.


----------



## JACE

I really should go to bed, but I'm enjoying this CD too much:










*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 4; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini / Earl Wild, Jascha Horenstein, Royal PO (Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today, and I started with No.1--very powerful playing and excellent sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

CPE Bach Sonatas - Christopher Hogwood, fortepiano


----------



## Weston

On and off tonight I listened via Spotify outside of my comfort zone, if only a little way outside.
*
Stockhausen: Mantra, for 2 pianos with percussion & electronics*
Rosalind Bevan / Yvar Mikhashoff / Ole Orsted









I found the work surprisingly accessible but overly long. It begins to sound like itself after a while, which is why I blasphemously listened in segments.

From what I've read about Stockhausen, he could be a bit woo-woo out there, but I confess to enjoying the sounds he's achieved with this piece regardless of whatever insensitive things he may have said about terrorism.

More and more lately I feel on the very cusp of grasping modern or serial or avant garde or noisy random jumble of notes music, whatever you want to call it. It still more often than not eludes me after only briefly feeling it within my grasp, but I am gaining on it.


----------



## senza sordino

Back to work after 14 weeks off, strike and summer holidays. It's been an adjustment getting back into the swing of things, but it's pay day tomorrow. I've been in my classroom after school preparing for the year, and some marking already. I've listened to the following
Gubaidulina Offertorium and Homage TS Eliot







Shostakovich Piano Concerto #1







Shostakovich Symphony #1 (Later in the yr the last of Petrenko's DSCH Symphonies will be released to complete the cycle)







On Spotify John Adams Dharma at Big Sur and My Father Knew Charles Ives.


----------



## Badinerie

Still Listening to the Vox set of early mozart when I have time. No 26 K184 & 27 K199. Have to go out and look for a budget amplifier with a good Phono stage today though. The selector switch on my old sony is packing up!


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No.3 - Steven Lubin, fortepiano, Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Fritz Reiner conducting the V.P
Brahms, Dvorak and R.Strauss .


----------



## trazom

And this CD next, which I bought a couple years ago on impulse but never listened to:


----------



## Wood

MASCAGNI Cavalleria Rusticana (Callas, Di Stefano, La Scala, Serafin)


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: String Serenade (Karajan); overtures (Abbado); songs, volume 4 (Kazarnovskaya)


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Symphony No.9 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.

actually the first time I've heard this recording - something previously put me off this set before I played all nine, for some reason I can no longer remember - but damn this was considerably more powerful and impressive than I was expecting. I'll now have to revisit the other eight again


----------



## tdc

Comparing recordings of Ravel's _Daphnis et Chloe_. First I listened to Dutoit's version on the Decca complete set, now its Monteux with the London Symphony orchestra. Both very fine interpretations, but I think I slightly prefer the Dutoit because the sound quality is a little better. Both completely satisfying interpretations though, and I'm glad I own both versions of this masterpiece.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


F. *Schubert*, 
Symphonies 3, 4, 5
T.Dausgaard / Swedish CO
BIS SACD

German link - UK link

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Bach @OuthereMusic Our instagram account on musical holidays at our dear colleagues @SbgFestival.


----------



## contra7

_Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14_

Fantastic piece of music, one of my favourite.


----------



## Jeff W

I've decided to listen to Christopher Hogwood's Beethoven Symphony set with the Academy of Ancient Music one disc at a time. Since the day before it was 1 & 3, I went with Symphonies No. 2 & 6. Delightful recordings of both symphonies all of them so far. Don't quite know why I haven't listened to this set more often...









Went and gave a listen to Jean Sibelius' Symphonies No. 2 & 3 next. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.









Listened next to William Walton's Viola and Violin Concertos. Nigel Kennedy played the solo viola and violin while Andre Previn led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.









Since I noticed that it was his birthday, I'm giving a listen to George Gershwin's 'Rhapsody in Blue' and 'An American in Paris'. Leonard Bernstein conducts the Columbia Symphony Orchestra in the Rhapsody and the New York Philharmonic in 'An American in Paris'.


----------



## Jeff W

SimonNZ said:


> something previously put me off this set before I played all nine, for some reason I can no longer remember - but damn this was considerably more powerful and impressive than I was expecting. I'll now have to revisit the other eight again


Same thing happened to me! Now that I'm listening to it again, it just sounds so wonderful!


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in F Major, Op.3, No.4

Bradley Creswick conducting the Northern Sinfonia


----------



## csacks

In an avant premiere of our Saturday Symphony, listening to Martinu and his 6th symphony. It is Jiri Belohlavek and the BBC Symphonie Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Working my way through Charity shop finds. 50p each...lol.

The DG Mozart Karajan sounds a bit dull and lifeless actually,which Is a shame as the 39 is a favourite of mine. The Beethoven DG is a different story brighter and much better! 
The EMI quartets are 1960's the no 12 sound lovely so far. Nice bonus from my hunt for an Amplifier. ( Might plump for the Rega Brio-r!)


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphonies nos. II, IV, V, & VIII.
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan.

*Emil von Sauer*
Piano Works (Suite Moderne, Dialogi (Impromptu), Le Retour).
-Maria Eugenia Tapia, piano.

*Bohuslav Martinu *
Violin Concerto no. I.
-Josef Suk, violin.
-The Czech Philharmonic/Vaclav Neumann.


----------



## Vasks

_Hanging with Heinrich_


----------



## Rhythm

Listening to Mahler's Fourth has already begun, and finishing the fourth listen of it will begin tomorrow morning.






​
Before beginning Mahler's Fifth, I'll listen to Andreas Scholl's Bach BWV 35, 54 & 170, after which the recording of Robert Shaw's Bach Mass in B minor will be heard.














​
Shaw was the first choral sound I heard as a kiddo, and it's been with me sentimentally, remembering the when and where back then. I enjoy indulging it, from time to time.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 84 in E-Flat Major, 'In Nomine Domini'; Symphony No. 85 in B-Flat Major, 'La Reine' (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).


----------



## Pugg

​Riccaro Muti conducting Busoni , Cassela and Martucci.


----------



## Guest

*A musical treasure*

What a joy to listen to this cd,warm and affectionate like all the cd's in this very special box.I am so deeply moved that I like to embrace mr. Leonhardt for giving me so much Delight and bring this music alive in the way he does


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti, 27 Sonatas
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

These are all famous sonatas and make a fine introduction to Scarlatti's art.
By eschewing many of the exposition repeats, Mr. Weiss gives us 27 sonatas instead of the usual 16-18 when repeats are observed.
He plays beautifully with a bewitching tone that will seduce you.

Highly recommended as a wonderful introduction to the Scarlatti sonatas or to experienced Scarlatti fans too!


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to a couple different versions of *Rachmaninov's Piano Sonata No. 2*:









Nikolai Lugansky









Evgeny Sudbin


----------



## Mahlerian

Martinů: Symphonies No. 3 and 4
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Bělohlávek


----------



## Cosmos

TGIF, listening to Mozart's early piano concertos.










Nos. 1-4 are just arrangements of parts of other composers works, with help from papa Leo. Quite entertaining!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Balthazar

1928 recording of Fritz Kreisler and Sergei Rachmaninoff playing Grieg's Violin Sonata No.3 in C minor, Op. 45


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Hail Nero March" from Miklos Rozsa's epic score to MGM's _Quo Vadis_. Nic Raine conducts the City of Prague Orchestra and Chorus in a ten-star sonically-engineered reconstruction of the original score.






Check out the horns from 02:43-03:05!


----------



## JACE

Just finished listening to another version of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Sonata -- via Spotfiy:









Santiago Rodriguez

I'm going to have to order this CD. Most impressive!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg- string trio

Mithatcan Öcal- Üngüjin

Mithatcan Öcal- Les Paroles Autour De La Musique

Öcal is an excellent composer in his early 20s.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Just finished listening to another version of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Sonata -- via Spotfiy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santiago Rodriguez
> I'm going to have to order this CD. Most impressive!


Rodriguez' Rachmaninov _Piano Sonata No. 1 _on Elan is incandescent. Fantastic 'punch' to the engineered sound as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras pulls that rabbit out the hat. . . _a_-gain. . . _a la _Reiner. Awesome horns in "The Sea and Sinbad's Ship."









A sexy and sonically-resplendent _El Amor Brujo_.









"Riders of Doom"-- kind of like Orff's "Fortune Empress of the World" from _Carmina Burana_-- but with heroic ferocity.









Act I Empress preening in front of the mirror with the chorus of slave girls fretting about her. Bohm does this scene more caressingly gorgeous in terms of balancing the singing with the orchestra than any _Frau ohne Schatten_ I've heard. (I think I have them all. _;D_)


----------



## JACE

I've read some good things about this recording. Thought I'd check it out on Spotify:










*Prokofiev: Syms. Nos. 1 & 7; Love for Three Oranges, etc. / Nicolai Malko, Philharmonia Orchestra*


----------



## millionrainbows

Hindemith, disc 3, Quartets 3 & 6. Nice, dark, well-crafted.


----------



## Cosmos

After finishing Mozart's 5th Concerto, I'm now on the neo-Classical train with Prokofiev's first

Seiji Ozawa and the Berlin Philoharmonic


----------



## opus55

Listening to FM radio all day and this one made me raise volume:

Sergei Rachmaninov
Symphony no.2 in e minor op.27
Orchestre Symphonique d'État de la Federation de Russie/
Evgeny Svetlanov 1995


----------



## ptr

contra7 said:


> _Shostakovich: Symphony no. 14_
> 
> Fantastic piece of music, one of my favourite.


I was there (@ the concert of this video)!

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal

Schubert sonata 18

Sokolov


----------



## ptr

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov* - Scheherazade (EMI/Hi-Q Supercuts)









Philharmonia Orchestra u. Paul Kletzki

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> *Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov* - Scheherazade (EMI/Hi-Q Supercuts)
> 
> View attachment 52016
> 
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra u. Paul Kletzki
> /ptr


How is that, ptr? I've never heard it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Listening to FM radio all day and this one made me raise volume:
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninov
> Symphony no.2 in e minor op.27
> Orchestre Symphonique d'État de la Federation de Russie/
> Evgeny Svetlanov 1995


My all-time favorite performance!!!_ ;D_


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> *Listening to FM radio all day* and this one made me raise volume:
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninov
> Symphony no.2 in e minor op.27
> Orchestre Symphonique d'État de la Federation de Russie/
> Evgeny Svetlanov 1995


Great way to find new stuff.


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> How is that, ptr? I've never heard it.


Quite slow but varied, The Philharmonia is warm as always, Kletzki is very clear in his lines. I still think that Kirill Kondrashin with the Concertgebouw on Philips is the best Sheherazade ever, but the Philharmonia is quite similar in tone to the RCO!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Quite slow but varied, The Philharmonia is warm as always, Kletzki is very clear in his lines. I still think that Kirill Kondrashin with the Concertgebouw on Philips is the best Sheherazade ever, but the Philharmonia is quite similar in tone to the RCO!
> 
> /ptr


Thanks. _;D_. . .

I like the Kondrashin; I love the Mackerras; but I _adore_ the Reiner. . . for what its worth.


----------



## LancsMan

*Sacred vocal music of Claudio Monteverdi* Emma Kirkby, Ian Partridge, David Thomas and The Parley of Instruments directed by Roy Goodman & Peter Holman on hyperion

A disc of magic - one of my favourites.

*Bouzignac: Te Deum; Motets* Les Pages de la Chapelle, Les Arts Florissants directed by William Christie on harmonia mundi

A lesser known French composer - this is my only Bouzignac disc. I might have thought the music Italian - I seem to hear Monteverdi influences? Any way it's quite striking music and this is a winning performance and recording.


----------



## csacks

It seems to be that today is Rachmaninov´s day. 
I am listening to his Preludes. Moura Lympany is playing.


----------



## LancsMan

*Manuel Cardosa: Requiem* The Tallis Scholars directed by Peter Phillips on Gimell

Well this Portuguese composer appears totally oblivious of the latest baroque musical developments in Italy (Monteverdi) and writes in the older unaccompanied choral tradition. Old-fashioned may be but very satisfying I find. Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Wood

Balthazar said:


> 1928 recording of Fritz Kreisler and Sergei Rachmaninoff playing Grieg's Violin Sonata No.3 in C minor, Op. 45
> 
> View attachment 52007


Kreisler: How does one describe the unusual sound he made from his violin? I've never heard anyone similar to him.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> Thanks. _;D_. . .
> 
> I like the Kondrashin; I love the Mackerras; but I _adore_ the Reiner. . . for what its worth.


Still exploring the Reiner - first and only recording of that work that I have.


----------



## csacks

Ravel, Satie/Debussy and Fauré. Vive la France!!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DrMike said:


> Still exploring the Reiner - first and only recording of that work that I have.


Reiner does the "Festival in Baghdad" like nothing I've heard before or since. Absolutley galvanizing.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> clara s, we've missed your waxing lyrical. Trusting you'll have ideas of a classical piece and poem for this week's Ryder Cup matches at Gleneagles.:tiphat:


wow

the most beautiful scenery hosts a nice sport

Poetry has to be victorial too

I would choose between two

1. MY HEART'S IN THE HIGHLANDS of Robert Burns

Farewell to the Highlands, farewell to the North,
The birth-place of Valour, the country of Worth;
Wherever I wander, wherever I rove,
The hills of the Highlands for ever I love.

My heart's in the Highlands, my heart is not here;
My heart's in the Highlands a-chasing the deer;
A-chasing the wild-deer, and following the roe,
My heart's in the Highlands wherever I go.

2. DREAMS of Langston Hughes

Hold fast to dreams
For if dreams die
Life is a broken-winged bird
That cannot fly.

Hold fast to dreams
For when dreams go
Life is a barren field
Frozen with snow.

As for music, the music has to be dreamy and suitable for a traveller

2 composers that influenced Scottish music

1. Felix Mendelssohn's Fingal's cave Overture

2. F. Chopin's Prelude in E minor or Barcarolle

What do you say?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Toccata and Fugue in D minor hides a secret.
> This unique prelude which is full of harmony,
> has a strong effect on me…
> 
> What an eccentric composition, so different from Bach's other ones
> Listen to this and you will have an instant perception,
> realizing that it is not only what it is heard, but
> something deeper, accompanying you to your most
> profound moments…
> 
> Peter Hurford in the organ,
> a true expert


It's one of Bach's greatest works, full of drama.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 133 "I rejoice in Thee"

For the 3rd day of Christmas - Leipzig, 1724

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## julianoq

Last listening of Friday while I finish my work is Bruckner's 8th, with Giulini and the VPO. One of the things that I love about the 8th is that there are so many great performances around.


----------



## Itullian

Wagner, Furtwangler, Flagstad.......


----------



## Triplets

Vivaldi, mandolin Concertos, Claudio Scimone. Always the perfect antidote to an excruciating work week.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Salon favorites:

















On break at work: Listening to the former while looking at the latter.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Songs*
It Was a Lover and His Lass
English Folksongs
The Splendour Falls
4 Poems by Fredegond Shove: The Water Mill
4 Last Songs: Tired
The House of Life: Silent Noon
2 English Folksongs: Searching for Lambs
3 Poems by Walt Whitman: Nocturne; Joy, Shipmate, Joy!
Lord, come away
Come Love, come Lord
5 Mystical Songs (version for voice and keyboard)
On Wenlock Edge
Dirge for Fidele
Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Simon Keenlyside, Graham Johnson, Duke Quartet [Naxos, 2003]

A splendid selection of RVW songs, on Spotify. This is probably another CD I should acquire.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.38 in D Major, KV 504

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev Violin Conceto No.2. Kopatchinskaja and Jurowski. A great disc that also has my favorite Stravinsky violin concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartet No. 4.*

Nicely done. It's interesting, the first violin is Leila Josefowicz.


----------



## KenOC

Need another one of those. Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 1, Vengerov and Rostropovich. Good for what ails ya!


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to both interpretations of Martinů's Symphony 6 that I had indicated on the SS thread.

I am now going to hear, for the first time, Albert Roussel's Symphony 3 (Bernstein/ON France).


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Six Keyboard Partitas
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

One of the most beautiful performances I've ever heard of these six landmarks of the keyboard repertoire.
After his Scarlatti and now this, I dub Mr. Weiss the Artur Rubinstein of the harpsichord.
If you don't think a harpsichord can sound sensual, listen to this!


----------



## brotagonist

I'm very impressed with Roussel. Why hadn't I ever heard him before? I'm going to follow up with this  (Denève/Royal Scottish)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: German Opera and Operetta Arias: Flotow, Strauss II, Wilhelm Kienzi, Carl Millocker, etc... Beautiful arias sung beautifully.


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Cantata BWV 133 "I rejoice in Thee"
> 
> For the 3rd day of Christmas - Leipzig, 1724
> 
> Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


So where can I get one of those cool looking hats?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Rossini, _Armida_, "_D'amore al dolce impero_":

















Not to be a condescending _Princesse_, but Callas _is_ the Enchantress from the Torquato Tasso poem that Rossini made into an opera; whereas, Caballe, no disrespect intended, is merely a beautiful voice.


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










*Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 / James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra*

Enjoying this very much. Love Levine's approach: big, bold, and heroic!


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> My all-time favorite performance!!!_ ;D_


It was my first encounter with Svetlanov and a very memorable one.



Itullian said:


> Great way to find new stuff.


Yeah. Sometimes you want someone else to drive. I think Svetlanov brought a new angle to the symphony I thought I was familiar with.










Now I finally get to listen to Les Troyens.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> It was my first encounter with Svetlanov and a very memorable one.
> 
> Yeah. Sometimes you want someone else to drive. I think Svetlanov brought a new angle to the symphony I thought I was familiar with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I finally get to listen to Les Troyens.


Check out that chorus celebrating the Trojan horse towards the end of Act I. Davis' treatment of it on this Covent Garden performance of his is my favorite thing in all of Berlioz.

Joy, heroism, ecstasy-- its all there; all in about forty-five seconds or so of music.

I wish it would just go on _for-ev-er._


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Rostropovich playing Britten Cello Symphony with the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Britten and Britten Cello Suite no. 2.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Prokofiev*

Symphony No.6 in E-flat minor

London Symphony Orchestra
Gergiev

*Mozart*

String Quintet in G-minor k-516
Salomon Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Symphony No.1 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## starthrower

The only thing wrong with this CD is that it's missing no. 4.
Other than that, it's a killer!


----------



## Sid James

*Andrew Schultz* 
_Endling, Op. 72_ (2007)
_Violin Concerto, Op. 55_ (1996)
_Once upon a time..., Op. 70_ (2006)
- Jennifer Pike, violin; Tasmanian SO under Richard Mills (ABC Classics)

A listen to the whole* Andrew Schultz *disc.

*Endling* brought images of nature to my mind, the nearest composers to that would be Arvo Part and Hovhaness. *Once upon a time *has many interesting textures and layers to it, again an image laden piece. I reviewed the *Violin Concerto*, which I really like, earlier on this thread here.

I quite like the way in which Schultz goes down to basics and proceeds from simple ideas, yet at the same time his music isn't entirely lacking in richness, fine detail or complexity either. One thing I notices is his ability to pare things down so that you get a sense of the intimacy in chamber music, although these are works for large orchestra (the percussion section in _Once upon a time _sounds like it must be pretty big). He talks about this in the liner notes, as well as about how things like nature and fantasy inspire his music.

_"For some time I have been trying to find ways to reduce and clarify what I do, preferring the embarrasment of a nakedness of idea to a superficial modernity. Better a single clean line than a messy and obscuring profusion. My aim has been to find a poverty of means that is both elemental and communicative. An ideal musical world for me is one in which to change a single note alters the balance and meaning of a piece."_
- *Andrew Schultz*.










*Walton* _String Quartet in A minor_
- Maggini Quartet : Lorraine McAlsan and David Angel, violins ; Martin Outram, viola ; Michal Kaznowski, cello (Naxos)

Finishing with another favourite string quaret, this time by *Walton*. This was one of the pieces which really got me interested in the genre many years ago.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Warner remaster of the '54 Callas/Serafin/La Scala _Norma _just Yins, Yangs, and _spirals_-- fabulous in my opinion. My emotions are all over the place. Callas' singing is, as one would expect from the time period, just unbelievably clean and focused. She done a total of eighty-nine performances of _Norma_, and by 1954, she had already had forty-five _Normas_ under her belt (as pointed out in sleeve notes). The subtlety and dramatic finesse of this performance is indeed something tremendous.

The Warner remaster has the voices beautifully engineered upfront. The lower-frequencies of the orchestral response are a bit trebly, but I really make no cavil of it as Divina's duets with Polione and Adalgisa just blend and harmonize so beautifully with the cleaning up of the mid and high frequencies-- that I tend to get wrapped up in the beauty of the vocal lines to the utter exclusion of the orchestra.

The "_Casta Diva_" on this disc is one of the all-time great Callas performances; countless interpretative nuances of every syllable of text is beautifully expressed by Callas and faithfully conveyed by the Warner refurbishment of the master tapes.

"_Ah si, fa core, abbracciami_," the famous duet with Norma and Adalgisia from Act I, Scene ii, has (I'll let the notes by Ira Siff take it away): ". . . one of those incomparable Callas moments-- a dazzling diminuendo on a high C, seamlessly arced into a descending 'string of pearls' chromatic run." Right, just that. Of course, the polish and grace of this is magnified a thousand fold with the pristine sound.

The ending of Act I, Scene ii, "_Perfido!. . . Or basti!_" has a real fluency of singing with all the principals. Serafin takes it entirely too reserved for my taste; but, again, the harmonizing and soloing of all principals are so brilliantly cleaned up with the transfer that its absolutely wonderful to revel in.

Act II, Scene i has a tremendous singing _tour de force_ with Callas' treatment of "_Dormono entrambi!_" The subtlety, color, and shading of this bittersweet number is exquisitely captured with the pianissimos and high-ends. Ravishing in every way.

Although the ending of _Norma_, "_Deh! non voleri vittime_" has choral singing of exuberance, the conducting of Serafin is just too restrained for my tastes. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this performance overall, despite my misgivings of Serafin's conducting.

_Nota bene_:

All this being said, and, by way of widest-dramatic contrast, I'd love to fervidly recommend the December 7, 1955 Callas/Antonio Votto/La Scala _Norma_ on Divina Records, for what in my view is one of the greatest operatic performances of all _time_: the "_Casta Diva_," the "_Perfidio!-- Or basti!_" at the end of Act II (exciting beyond belief), and of course the ending of the opera, "_Deh! Non voleri vittime_"-- all of which take my breath away.


----------



## Pugg

​Elly Ameling in a excellent Mozart disc


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: Manfred (Jansons); songs, volume 5 (Kazarnovskaya); Symphony 5 (Muti)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

And now for some light, sensuous fun with Jill Gomez just _radiating_ charm with that _Provençal_ pronunciation.
_
Love_ it.


----------



## Pugg

​
The very underrated Josephine Barstow .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Argerich's lightness of tone and vivacity in approach with the Haydn _Piano Concerto No. 11_ cannot be at greater variance with every other performance of the first movement that I've heard.

Absolutely delightful.


----------



## Mahlerian

Streaming:
Rihm: 4 Gedichten for singstimme und orchester (after Rilke)
Christoph Pregardien, Bochumer Symphoniker, cond. Sloane









Quite lush neoromantic modernism.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Symphony No.3 "Eroica" - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having become increasingly impatient this morning saw the timely arrival of Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. in performances of Atterberg 4th and 6th Symphonies, Suite No.3 and En varmlandsrapsodi........and so far so great,appears to be living up to expectations!


over the past few days I have listened repeatedly to this disc-transferred to I pod, listened in the car and at home-second tier, derivative, overly 'thick' orchestration and accusations of dodgy political sympathies (even Sibelius did not escape that one!)-all perceptions I have read but to these ears a great collection of music I had not previously heard-as I have mentioned earlier one does wonder whether there might exist in some form or another a 'Baltic sensibility'-Atterberg seems to be working in a similar area to Nielsen, Tubin et al but funnily enough I can also hear an 'autumnal' or elegiac quality that I have also so readily enjoyed in composers as diverse as Finzi and Myaskovsky..........there is so much great music out there, all it needs now is three welcome points at home to Swansea this afternoon!

Melartin 4th-an under appreciated symphony,time for another listen this morning!


----------



## Badinerie

>


I'm lucky enough to have the original set on LP in almost new condition.I picked them up in Reckless Records Soho London in the eighties. Stunning performance and sound. I'm practically in a trance like state when I'm listening to this. My Late father loved this Casta Diva so much he asked me (While sharing a bottle of Glen Fiddich one night) to Play it at his funeral along with Callas's Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix. So I did!


----------



## SimonNZ

Giacinto Scelsi's To the Master - Carlo Teodoro, cello, Aldo Orvieto, piano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 1 in C minor (Kurt Sanderling; Berliner Sinfonieorchester).

On Youtube: 




Somehow I seem to prefer the thick-stringed sound of Sanderling for this symphony to the more transparent Karajan sound.


----------



## tdc

Ravel's Piano Concerto in G

Martha Argerich and Claudio Abbado with the London Symphony Orchestra

You'd think this pairing would really knock this work out of the park, but I actually find this a pretty middle of the road interpretation.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bax's Symphony No.3 - David Lloyd-Jones, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some fun on this not so sunny Saturday


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I'm lucky enough to have the original set on LP in almost new condition.I picked them up in Reckless Records Soho London in the eighties. Stunning performance and sound. I'm practically in a trance like state when I'm listening to this. My Late father loved this Casta Diva so much he asked me (While sharing a bottle of Glen Fiddich one night) to Play it at his funeral along with Callas's Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix. So I did!


Absolutely touching reminiscence. Thumbs-up to your father. . . and to you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning from bright and sunny Albany! (I don't get to say that too often. More often than not this place looks like Mordor...)









Got started last night with Beethoven's Symphony No. 4 & 5 as played by the Academy of Ancient Music under the direction of Christopher Hogwood.









My Louis Spohr Clarinet Concertos finally arrived yesterday! Gave them a listen right away (with a break inbetween). Michael Collins played the solo Clarinet while Robin O'Neill led the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.

Took a break here with is covered in the Non-Classical listening thread...









Listened to the 3rd and 4th Clarinet Concertos next. Same performers as above.









Lastly, I listened to Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade since it was brought up earlier in this thread. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## DamoX

*Bruckner Symphony 9 by Giulini*

One of my bests!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Adams, City Noi*r

An evocation of the L.A. of Raymond Chandler and the cheap detectives, one reviewer says, "It glitters and explodes and seethes and simmers and somersaults like "The Rite of Spring" on bad coffee and stale cigarettes."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Badinerie said:


> My Late father loved this Casta Diva so much he asked me (While sharing a bottle of Glen Fiddich one night) to Play it at his funeral along with Callas's Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix. So I did!


I don't connect much with opera in itself, but it's stories like this that make me seek it out. I'm listening to this now.


----------



## Bas

Claudio Monteverdi - Verspro della beata Vergine
Conducted by Sir John Eliot Gardiner at the Versailles Chapelle Royale with the Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists and the Pages du Centre de musique baroque de Versailles.

Via youtube, as prep for tomorrow when we will be visiting a live performance of this work (that I do not own on cd, so your recommendation as to which performance I should buy are welcome; I like my baroque music with some degree of authenticity, so HIP is preferred.)


----------



## PetrB

Bas said:


> Claudio Monteverdi - Verspro della beata Vergine
> Conducted by Sir John Eliot Gardiner at the Versailles Chapelle Royale with the Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists and the Pages du Centre de musique baroque de Versailles.
> 
> Via youtube, as prep for tomorrow when we will be visiting a live performance of this work (that I do not own on cd, so your recommendation as to which performance I should buy are welcome; I like my baroque music with some degree of authenticity, so HIP is preferred.)


You incredibly lucky dog. Have a great time!


----------



## PetrB

Manxfeeder said:


> *John Adams, City Noi*r
> 
> An evocation of the L.A. of Raymond Chandler and the cheap detectives, one reviewer says, "It glitters and explodes and seethes and simmers and somersaults like "The Rite of Spring" on bad coffee and stale cigarettes."


Nice piece, not up to the hyperbole of the reviewer, but a nice piece nonetheless


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778): Bassoon Concerto in G Minor

Jana Semeradova conducting the Collegium Marianum -- Sergio Azzolini, bassoon


----------



## Vasks

_and with these 4 sonatas I've now traversed the entire 12-CD set_

*Piano Sonatas Nos. 57, 58, 60 & 61 *


----------



## Balthazar

Ravel's Piano Concerto in G major, performed by Benjamin Grosvenor and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic under James Judd. 
Nice jazzy first movement, followed by an ethereal second, and clean, sharp, modernistic third. I need to listen to this a few more times today...


----------



## Blancrocher

Bohuslav Martinu: Symphony 6 (Jarvi); Piano Quintets (Martinu SQ)


----------



## bejart

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.77

Claudio Abbado conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra -- Gil Shaham, violin









On my way to work yesterday, I heard part of this recording on the radio and decided to hear again with whomever I had in my library. Lo and behold! I owned the very same recording.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bohuslav Martinu
Symphony No. 6 "Fantaisies Symphoniques"
Memorial to Lidice* (Remastered)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl [Emkay Remasters, 2011, but rec. 1955 - 7, I think]










*Bohuslav Martinu - Symphony no 6 "Fantaisies symphoniques" 
Leos Janácek - Sinfonietta 
Josef Suk - Fantastic Scherzo, Op. 25*
Jiri Belohlávek, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra [Chandos, 1992]


----------



## Mahlerian

Martinů: Symphonies 5 and 6
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Bělohlávek


----------



## Triplets

Janacek, string Quartets, The Janacek Qt. As idiomatic as it gets.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been grooving  on Roussel the last couple of days. Last night, I heard two performances of Roussel's Symphony 3. What got me started on him was a recent acquisition of some of his chamber music:









The String Trio of Paris performs two trios and the Serenade. My impression of French music is beginning to change. Maybe I'd been bitten by the French Romanticism bug?  I'll need to investigate that further, but French modernism is an area that appeals to me.


----------



## Triplets

Vasks said:


> _and with these 4 sonatas I've now traversed the entire 12-CD set_
> 
> *Piano Sonatas Nos. 57, 58, 60 & 61 *
> 
> View attachment 52054


I am listening to the Ronald Brautigan set right now, currently on Sonata #40. I am not normally a fan of the forte piano but I think the instrument suits the music well.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sofia Gubaidulina

String Quartet No. 1 *(1971)
*String Quartet No. 2* (1987)
*String Quartet No. 3* (1987)
*String Quartet No. 4* (with tape) (1993)
*Reflections on the Theme B-A-C-H* (2002)
Stamic Quartet, [Supraphon, 2012]

My new disc of the week, and the second of my Prague acquisitions. These are quite wonderful. The 4th Quartet with its extended playing techniques is a stand-out from the first listen. Vivid performances and an excellent recording.



> Sofia Gubaidulina, one of the most distinct composers of the present time, says of herself that she is "a daughter of two worlds, whose soul lives in the music of both the West and East". From her father's side, her life was entered by the world of Islamic culture, while her mother introduced her to Christianity, in which she found her identity in the Orthodox faith. Her quest for a singular style was strongly influenced by the legacies of J. S. Bach and Anton Webern, as well as Dmitri Shostakovich, who encouraged her to remain herself and "continue down the mistaken path" for which she was criticised by the guardians of aesthetic correctness in the Soviet Union. Gubaidulina's personal story is one of a struggle to live in truth, conducted with calm, patience, perseverance and inner conviction. The five string quartets represent a singular journey towards a vision of freedom beyond the borders of any system: she extracts the material from beyond major-minor tonality, using micro-intervals, serial techniques, aleatory elements, unusual playing methods, thus revealing previously unthought-of acoustic possibilities of instruments, including the space itself, the movement of musicians, etc. The Stamic Quartet, an ensemble representing the famous Czech quartet school, is an attentive interpreter of the first complete recording. "Answers without questions" - Sofia Gubaidulina's string quartets in the first complete recording
> 
> Supraphon website


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Warner remaster of the '54 Callas/Serafin/La Scala _Norma _just Yins, Yangs, and _spirals_-- fabulous in my opinion. My emotions are all over the place. Callas' singing is, as one would expect from the time period, just unbelievably clean and focused. She done a total of eighty-nine performances of _Norma_, and by 1954, she had already had forty-five _Normas_ under her belt (as pointed out in sleeve notes). The subtlety and dramatic finesse of this performance is indeed something tremendous.
> 
> The Warner remaster has the voices beautifully engineered upfront. The lower-frequencies of the orchestral response are a bit trebly, but I really make no cavil of it as Divina's duets with Polione and Adalgisa just blend and harmonize so beautifully with the cleaning up of the mid and high frequencies-- that I tend to get wrapped up in the beauty of the vocal lines to the utter exclusion of the orchestra.
> 
> The "_Casta Diva_" on this disc is one of the all-time great Callas performances; countless interpretative nuances of every syllable of text is beautifully expressed by Callas and faithfully conveyed by the Warner refurbishment of the master tapes.
> 
> "_Ah si, fa core, abbracciami_," the famous duet with Norma and Adalgisia from Act I, Scene ii, has (I'll let the notes by Ira Siff take it away): ". . . one of those incomparable Callas moments-- a dazzling diminuendo on a high C, seamlessly arced into a descending 'string of pearls' chromatic run." Right, just that. Of course, the polish and grace of this is magnified a thousand fold with the pristine sound.
> 
> The ending of Act I, Scene ii, "_Perfido!. . . Or basti!_" has a real fluency of singing with all the principals. Serafin takes it entirely too reserved for my taste; but, again, the harmonizing and soloing of all principals are so brilliantly cleaned up with the transfer that its absolutely wonderful to revel in.
> 
> Act II, Scene i has a tremendous singing _tour de force_ with Callas' treatment of "_Dormono entrambi!_" The subtlety, color, and shading of this bittersweet number is exquisitely captured with the pianissimos and high-ends. Ravishing in every way.
> 
> Although the ending of _Norma_, "_Deh! non voleri vittime_" has choral singing of exuberance, the conducting of Serafin is just too restrained for my tastes. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this performance overall, despite my misgivings of Serafin's conducting.
> 
> _Nota bene_:
> 
> All this being said, and, by way of widest-dramatic contrast, I'd love to fervidly recommend the December 7, 1955 Callas/Antonio Votto/La Scala _Norma_ on Divina Records, for what in my view is one of the greatest operatic performances of all _time_: the "_Casta Diva_," the "_Perfidio!-- Or basti!_" at the end of Act II (exciting beyond belief), and of course the ending of the opera, "_Deh! Non voleri vittime_"-- all of which take my breath away.
> 
> View attachment 52049


I saw that set on Amazon the other day after you raved about it on this forum, and I must say that I am mighty impressed. The layout looks appealing and I love the nostalgic feel I get from the covers and the CDs themselves (something labels like Melodiya, Decca, and DG (and even Columbia in its Jazz series) have been doing for some time now). And I also must say how impressed I am with Warner. They're re-issues have been high on artistry and imagination and the technology is up there. This has become a major, major, label in every possible way and I look forward to it future releases.

Thanks for your raving. I may not have noticed it until (much) later.
:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> I saw that set on Amazon the other day after you raved about it on this forum, and I must say that I am mighty impressed. The layout looks appealing and I love the nostalgic feel I get from the covers and the CDs themselves (something labels like Melodiya, Decca, and DG (and even Columbia in its Jazz series) have been doing for some time now). And I also must say how impressed I am with Warner. They're re-issues have been high on artistry and imagination and the technology is up there. This has become a major, major, label in every possible way and I look forward to it future releases.
> 
> Thanks for your raving. I may not have noticed until (much) later.:tiphat:


Just all me "Cassandra- the Voice in the Wilderness"; right out of _Troyens_.

. . . only trying to save people from the terrible calamity of _bad _singing, and not a Trojan Horse ;D


----------



## NightHawk

Maurizio Pollini - Schoenberg - the solo piano music, piano concerto, and the Webern Variations op. 27







Includes among the solo works the very fine piano concerto. A wonderful album. Highest rating*****


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Symphony in D Minor, Op.34

Concerto Koln


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gundula Janowitz, "_Einsam in trüben Tagen_." She's my absolute ideal singer for this cut.









Act II love music; "_Liebestod_"









Entire disc









_Sirènes_


----------



## NightHawk

DamoX said:


> *Bruckner Symphony 9 by Giulini*
> 
> One of my bests!


I could not agree more - it is an incredible performance of Bruckner's greatest symphony - I cannot imagine a 4th movement that would make this work any more complete that it is.


----------



## Triplets

I am suppossed to be working on a Project for my job, but keep goofing off by posting here. Currently listening to Yevgeny Sudbin play Chopin on an SACD recorded on the Bis label. I've had this disc for a while and initially I wasn't to impressed but it's growing on me. Sudbin is a real Artist who takes chances and does some unconventional things with rubato. It doesn't always work, imho, but there is no doubting his musical intelligence or technique, and the recording is beautifully natural.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Just all me "Cassandra- the Voice in the Wilderness"; right out of _Troyens_.
> 
> . . . only trying to save people from the terrible calamity of _bad _singing, and not a Trojan Horse ;D


And perhaps raving is not such a good choice of word. Enthused?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> And perhaps raving is not such a good choice of word. Enthused?


'Enthused,' 'stark raving mad,'-- it doesn't matter. No one listens anyway. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Enthused,' 'stark raving mad,'-- it doesn't matter. No one listens anyway. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


:lol:
I do (at least I try to).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Richard Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer, Overture (Franz Konwitschny; Staatskapelle Berlin).

'Mit Gewitter und Sturm' (Fritz Wunderlich; Franz Konwitschny; Staatskapelle Berlin).

'Johohoe!' (Els Bolkestein; Heinz Fricke; Staatskapelle Berlin).

'Steuermann, laß die Wacht' (Fritz Wunderlich; Franz Konwitschny; Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin; Staatskapelle Berlin).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 134 "A heart that knows its Jesus to be living"

For Easter Tuesday - Leipzig, 1724

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Enthused,' 'stark raving mad,'-- it doesn't matter. No one listens anyway. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Well that was Cassandra's curse yes?

Anyhoo....Having a Flagstad moment. Das Rheingold through the headphones before bed.
Yeah I know Isolde photo but she looks......


----------



## Guest

No.2 today--another winner!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 9, Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 3*

What a great day to be in Nashville. At 12, the Nashville Symphony performed free. They included the first movement of Dvorak's 9th. Then the Frist musem was free also, featuring a Kandinsky exhibition. That led to a nice excuse to listen to Schoenberg.

Of course, between the symphony hall and the art musem was the convention center, hosting Comic-Con. I had a nice walk with Wonder Woman, a Klingon, and Sailor Moon.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.2

Quartetto di Milano: Thomas Wicky-Borner and Manrico Padovani, violins -- Claudio Pavalini, viola -- Graziano Beluffi, cello


----------



## D Smith

After listening to the Martinu Sixth today for Saturday Symphonies (which I really enjoyed) I decided to stay in Czechoslovakia and listen to their national treasure. This live recording of Ma Vlast is exceptional, the Czech Philharmonic conducted by Kubelik on his return in 1990.


----------



## senza sordino

Charles Ives
Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question, Symphony #3, A Set of Pieces, Set no 1
I really enjoyed listening to this, I don't listen to Ives much, it made for a nice change of pace.







Kabelevsky Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto


----------



## KenOC

Off the beaten track: Antal Dorati, Duo Concertante for Oboe and Piano.


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouses's Flute Concerto. A beautiful piece.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well I'm truly coming around to Sibelius. I had the Barbirolli 5th & 7th blaring in the studio this afternoon... and now it's symphonies 1 & 4 in the Paavo Berglund set.


----------



## Weston

Everyone seems to be talking about a composition I first read about a couple days ago in _Listen!_ magazine (which I have also just discovered), and then today I saw some friends posting links to it on FacePalm.









It's called *"Become Ocean" by John Luther Adams* (not John Adams). It's free to listen to on NPR for a time.

On first hearing it reminds of a place where Ligeti's _Atmospheres_ meet Brian Eno's _Ambient 1: Music for Airports_ meets John Adams' (the other one) minimalism. There are some nice swells and immersion, but I'm not sure I'd call it classical. Closer to ambient. I don't quite get what all the talk is about. Maybe I should read the articles first.

Or maybe I should listen to Penderecki.

Edit: Somehow I sat through "Become Ocean" in its entirety while reading this thread. For me it sounds like a piece always on the verge of beginning or ending, never quite getting around to either. That may be my common practice mind set speaking.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> On first hearing it reminds of a place where Ligeti's _Atmospheres_ meet Brian Eno's _Ambient 1: Music for Airports_ meets John Adams' (the other one) minimalism. There are some nice swells and immersion, but I'm not sure I'd call it classical. Closer to ambient. I don't quite get what all the talk is about. Maybe I should read the articles first.
> 
> Or maybe I should listen to Penderecki.


I've listened to a bit of John Luther Adams and have a couple of CDs. But I could never get very interested. Like Gertrude Stein said about LA, there's no there there.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 52012
> 
> 
> "Riders of Doom"-- kind of like Orff's "Fortune Empress of the World" from _Carmina Burana_-- but with heroic ferocity.


Arguably the most ginormous romping window rattling inspiring soundtrack of them all.



Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Symphony No. 9, Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 3*
> 
> What a great day to be in Nashville. At 12, the Nashville Symphony performed free. They included the first movement of Dvorak's 9th. Then the Frist musem was free also, featuring a Kandinsky exhibition. That led to a nice excuse to listen to Schoenberg.
> 
> Of course, between the symphony hall and the art musem was the convention center, hosting Comic-Con. I had a nice walk with Wonder Woman, a Klingon, and Sailor Moon.
> 
> View attachment 52093
> View attachment 52094


Well, darn! I hung out at a yard sale all day, the token guy who runs around doing whatever the ladies ask.  I didn't know all this other stuff was going on.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Symphonies 4 and 5 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was listening to a lot of Sibelius today... and I found myself thinking that Sibelius may be the greatest of the 20th century symphonists... after Mahler. (Shostakovitch was rather hit and miss IMO and Prokofiev's symphonies have never clicked with me... while I love many of his other works). Having said that... I was browsing the shelf... pulling out this recording of Mahler's 7th... when I realized that I may now have more recordings of Sibelius' symphonies than I do of Mahler's. This, of course, is just wrong. :lol: The problem is that beyond half a dozen or more discs of individual symphonies (or two) by Sibelius, I have three recordings of the complete symphonic cycle... while I have no complete cycles of Mahler. I made a quick attempt at rectifying this situation by putting in an order for Klaus Tennstedt's set including the live recordings of Symphonies 6 & 7.










I'll certainly be putting in for the complete Bernstein set as well... and possibly Kubelik, Neumann, or Chailly.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Bach Art of Fugue, string quartet version.

Unfortunately... the middle 2 voice canon stuff is played by a piano. But most of it is string quartet (including the all-important final contrapunctus 19 and chorale), and it's amazing.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's gym workout was Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2 (Ashkenazy playing the solo piano while Andre Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra) and the Symphonic Dances (Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## nightscape

Okay, I moved past No. 12 and went to String Quartet No. 14 in C♯ minor, Op. 131

Man alive, what an inventive and amazing piece of music. I didn't think it could get better than 12, and now this drops on me. It can't possibly be topped, can it??


----------



## Weston

*Rubbra: Symphony No. 7 in C, Op 88*
Richard Hickox / BBC National orchestra of Wales








I think the last time I listened to this I was underwhelmed, although maybe that was the No. 3 I'm remembering. This time it seems different. Most of this No. 7 symphony sounds like unsurprising post romantic fare, but it sometimes lapses into what seems like two unrelated themes playing at the same time in an effective way not unlike Ives. It only seems to briefly flirt with this before getting "back on track." I'd need to listen again and maybe read about the piece to figure out what is really going on, but I'm not sure how motivated I am. It's enjoyable even in the normal sounding parts. The 3rd (last) movement is exceptionally moving and satisfying.

*
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, for string sextet or string orchestra in D major, Op. 70*
Fionnuala Hunt / Irish Chamber Orchestra








Very nice. I don't know why I seldom listen to Tchaikovsky. I always enjoy it when I do. I just think I won't for some reason when I'm making a selection.


----------



## Guest

What is it with Universal and their postage stamp covers?


----------



## Pugg

​Vivaldi : Muti, Berganza and the late Valentini Terrani .


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky's "Pique Dame" (Gergiev)


----------



## Sid James

*CPE Bach*
_Trio Sonatas: 
in A major, Wq146/H570 ; 
in B-flat major, Wq161 #2/H578 ; 
in C major, Wq149/H573 ; 
in B minor, Wq143/H567_
- Ensemble of the Classic Era: Kate Clark, transverse flute ; Paul Wright, violin ; Geoffrey Lancaster, fortepiano ; Susan Blake, cello (ABC Classics)

Another listen to this disc, and I really enjoyed the sense of ideas freely flowing in this music. The mix of freedom and discipline has parallels with jazz (as does that of other Baroque composers, including of course JS Bach) and there is that similar spontaneous vibe in this music. 










*Villa-Lobos *_Bachianas brasileiras #3_
- Cristina Ortiz, piano with New Philharmonia Orch. Under Vladimir Ashkenazy (EMI)

Also listened to this work, a piano concerto in all but name. I'm planning to do a post on my "contrasts and connections" thread on JS Bach, and it will include this piece.* Villa-Lobos'* _Bachianas brasileiras _are much like Bach's Brandenburg Concertos, in terms of their diversity within the framework of a series of works.

*Bachianas brasileiras #3* has parallels with _Brandenburg Concerto #5_, both being keyboard concertos in all but name. There's a hint of Rachmaninov's influence here too, the third movement has the pianist playing these bell-like chords with the brass giving off these deep tones reminiscent of the Russians. The busy last movement has the distinct rhythms of Brazilian music.










*Stravinsky* _Three Pieces_
- Goldner Quartet: Dene Olding, Dimity Hall, violins; Irina Morozova, viola; Julian Smiles, cello

Finishing with another favourite string quartet, *Stravinsky's Three Pieces.* Short and to the point.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 87 in A Major (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).


----------



## KenOC

Haydn String Quartet Op. 64 No. 2, Quatuor Mosaiques. Not so familiar with the Op. 64, but (surprise!) this one's excellent! Did Haydn ever write under the masterwork level?


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Bas

For the 17th sunday after Trinity, we'll listen to Bach's cantata BWV 114, Ach liebe Christen sei getrost

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 114 Cantata "Ach lieben Christen sei Getrosttet"
By Yukari Nonoshita [soprano], Daniel Taylor [counter-tenor], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], the Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.]
Disc 25 of the complete recordings, on BIS









(the work of the week is every sunday to be found on this marvelous website, alongside with tons of information, libretti and a comprehensive recording history: http://www.bach-cantatas.com/)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Haydn String Quartet Op. 64 No. 2, Quatuor Mosaiques. Not so familiar with the Op. 64, but (surprise!) this one's excellent! Did Haydn ever write under the masterwork level?


Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor, that one is awesome for sure. Such an intricate 1st movement! Excellent dynamic contrasts.

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 15 in D Major (Alfred Brendel).









I don't know if the Andante is usually played this 'groovy', but it definitely sounds like that in Brendel's interpretation. The melody is almost 'danceable' in the techno sense. An excellent sonata.


----------



## Jeff W

*Symphonycast*

Just about to start streaming this week's Symphonycast. On this week's show:

BEHZAD RANJBARAN: Seemorgh

RACHMANINOV: Concerto for Piano No. 2, Op. 18

TCHAIKOVSKY: Symphony No. 5

Qatar Philharmonic Orchestra
Han-Na Chang - Conductor
Denis Matsuev - Piano

This is (almost) the exact same program as the first date with the girlfriend...


----------



## Pugg

​
A Karajan classic, the most intriguing piece for me Cherubini's : Anacréon ouverture.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gergiev & co in Tchaikovsky's "Iolanta."

A delightful work--one of my favorites by this composer. I'd like more chances to see it performed.

*p.s.* And the Nutcracker suite (Rostropovich)


----------



## tdc

Continuing with my Ravel kick. Tortelier does an orchestral arrangement of Ravel's Piano Trio on this recording that is out of this world! I absolutely love it. The _Introduction and Allegro_ on this set is also the best I've heard.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op1, No.2

Jaroslav Krecek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Weston

*Bach: Cantata No. 10, "Meine Seel erhebt den Herren," BWV 10*
Paul Steinitz / The London Bach Society / The English Chamber Orchestra








Good but did not hold my attention this morning.
*
Dussek: Piano Sonata in E flat major, Op. 75 (C. 247)*
Frederick Marvin, piano








Far more interesting for me. The themes are incredible throughout, the way late period Mozart can sound on a really good day.


----------



## Vasks

_Favoring Facco_


----------



## Skilmarilion

Spending the afternoon in style with the Ryder Cup and the stunning _Symphonic Dances_.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: "Souvenir de Florence" (Borodin SQ); Symphony 6 (Muti); songs, volume 5 (Kazarnovskaya)


----------



## bejart

Antoine Mahaut (1719-ca.1775): Sinfonia No.1 in F Major

Hubert Schoonbroodt conducting the Camerata Leodiensis


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


>


15 likes on this one so far! Are they for the music or the cover photo? Anyway, imo
Terrains Vagues steals the show. An exciting piece with some delicious sounding
bass trombones.


----------



## ptr

starthrower said:


> 15 likes on this one so far! Are they for the music or the cover photo? Anyway, imo
> Terrains Vagues steals the show. An exciting piece with some delicious sounding
> bass trombones.


Both! PN can be a a handful to decipher! I once attended a lecture with him, and he is the most long winding Danish person I've ever met (and I've spent the last 15 years working with some of the most ego-centric Danes You'll ever meet! )

This said, I mostly feel that PN's works are worth the effort! 

/ptr


----------



## Balthazar

An exquisite oratorio for a brisk Sunday morning.

Alessandro Scarlatti's _Il primo omicidio_ performed by René Jacobs and the Akademie für Alte Musik.


----------



## brotagonist

I think I might have called it Symphony 3 in some earlier posts, but I really have been listening to the correct one  This morning, just to make my SS listening participation perfect, I have decided on yet another performance:

Martinů : Symphony 6
Tamayo/Spanish RTSO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.2 today--another winner!


The EMI Karajan Sibelius Sixth from that set is my standard-bearer. The EMI Karajan Sibelius Fourth from that set almost rivals his DG sixties recording as well (the EMI has much lusher sounding strings due to be better sound engineering).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 52119
> View attachment 52118
> 
> 
> Today's gym workout was Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2 (Ashkenazy playing the solo piano while Andre Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra) and the Symphonic Dances (Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra).


Check out how Ashkenazy and Previn do the climax in the first movement of the Rachmaninov Fourth Piano Concerto from that set. I'd call it 'Stokowskian.'


----------



## Alypius

For the Saturday symphony series:

Martinů: Symphony #6 ("Fantasies symphoniques") (1953)










I had forgotten how good this is.

And after the clatter about the late Bartók over on another thread, 
I went back and savored why these works are so great:

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra (Sz 116) (1943)
Performance: Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony (RCA, 1955)










Bartók: Piano Concerto #3, Sz. 119 (1945)
Performance: Hélène Grimaud / Pierre Boulez / London Symphony
&
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2, Sz. 95 (1931)
Performance: Leif Ove Andsnes / Pierre Boulez / Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## MagneticGhost

This is awesome - Stockhausen Oktophonie
Available to listen on YouTube.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Goldberg Variations
Keyboard Partitas
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord

Fine versions of these perennial masterpieces.
Mr. Rousett plays on a restored harpsichord made in Paris in 1751.
All repeats taken; 76.44


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Martinů
Complete piano trios*
Prague Trio (Jiří Klika, violin; Václav Jírovec, 'cello; Arnošt Střížek, Piano)
[Vars Music, 1997]

*Brahms
Piano trio No. 3*
Renaud Capuçon, Nicholas Angelich, Gautier Capuçon [Virgin classics, 2004]
*
Ives
Sonata for Piano no 2 "Concord, Mass 1840-60"* 
Gilbert Kalish (Piano), Samuel Baron (Flute), John Graham (Viola) [Nonesuch, 1976]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann, Tafelmusik - Production III - 
Overture - Suite in B-Flat Major for 2 Oboes, Bassoon, Strings & B.c. 
(Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## Skilmarilion

Marschallin Blair said:


> Check out how Ashkenazy and Previn do the climax in the first movement of the Rachmaninov Fourth Piano Concerto from that set. I'd call it 'Stokowskian.'


I'd call it pure gold.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Mozart: Prussian Quartets, K. 575, 589, 590 / Emerson String Quartet*


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Goldberg Variations
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichiord

After storming through three volumes of Scarlatti sonatas, this enfant terrible of the harpsichord shows admirable restraint and reverence for this great Bach work in his second go at it on the Mirare label.
He takes all repeats, save four in the two longest slower variations, coming in at a rather languid 78:40.
Beautiful sounding instrument. Gorgeous recorded sound.
My favorite performance of the Goldberg Variations at the moment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Skilmarilion said:


> I'd call it pure gold.


Can 'spun silk'_ be_ pure gold?-- the _sweep _of those strings leading up to the climax!!!

-Yeah, I suppose you're right.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> The EMI Karajan Sibelius Sixth from that set is my standard-bearer. The EMI Karajan Sibelius Fourth from that set almost rivals his DG sixties recording as well (the EMI has much lusher sounding strings due to be better sound engineering).


Yes, I was quite stunned by the fine sound. Normally, I don't care much for EMI--often sounds boxy and lacks depth, but not these. I just ordered Karajan's Sibelius 4-7 Symphonies on DG. They have been remastered using DG's One-Bit system--it will make an interesting comparison. Too bad Karajan didn't re-record the 7th at the time of the others.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Duo in B Flat for Violin and Cello, BI 244

Dora Bratchkova, violin -- Alina Kudelevic, cello


----------



## starthrower

ptr said:


> Both! PN can be a a handful to decipher! I once attended a lecture with him, and he is the most long winding Danish person I've ever met (and I've spent the last 15 years working with some of the most ego-centric Danes You'll ever meet! )
> 
> This said, I mostly feel that PN's works are worth the effort!


I hope so. I just ordered three more CDs. The one CD that I've had the hardest time getting into is the Decapo orchestral disc featuring Voyage Into The Golden Screen.


----------



## jim prideaux

as it turns out I have been unable to ignore all the positive comments regarding the remastered HvK Sibelius symphony recordings that have been released as a set by Warners-and at such a great price on amazon-so put in an order, .....but this has lead me back to the Davis LSO 'Live' recording of the 5th......

will follow this with the Gardiner ORR recording of the Brahms Requiem!


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> as it turns out I have been unable to ignore all the positive comments regarding the remastered HvK Sibelius symphony recordings that have been released as a set by Warners-and at such a great price on amazon-so put in an order


Mine cost only $11 from an Amazon seller...a super deal! The July/August issue of _American Record Guide_ has an interesting overview of recommended Sibelius symphonies, and this EMI set (mind you, it's not complete: it's missing No.3 and 7) often gets a high or the highest recommendation.


----------



## MagneticGhost

jim prideaux said:


> will follow this with the Gardiner ORR recording of the Brahms Requiem!


Just seeing Gardiner's name in the same sentence as Brahms Requiem is enough to send tingles down my spine. Don't wait too long to make that purchase.

PS: I've put in my order for the Gardiner Schumann set. Should be with me in a few days.


----------



## jim prideaux

MagneticGhost said:


> Just seeing Gardiner's name in the same sentence as Brahms Requiem is enough to send tingles down my spine. Don't wait too long to make that purchase.
> 
> PS: I've put in my order for the Gardiner Schumann set. Should be with me in a few days.


sorry-lack of clarity-I meant that I was following the Sibelius 5th with a listen to Gardiner Brahms Requiem having the good fortune to have already bought it....however found it impossible not to continue with Davis and the LSO performing Sibelius 6th.

you have every reason to be looking forward to the Gardiner Schumann set.....it is simply marvellous!


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde / Bruno Walter, NYPO, Ernst Haefliger, Mildred Miller (Sony)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> Just seeing Gardiner's name in the same sentence as Brahms Requiem is enough to send tingles down my spine. Don't wait too long to make that purchase.
> 
> PS: I've put in my order for the Gardiner Schumann set. Should be with me in a few days.


I like Gardiner's hard-driven treatment to the outer movements of the Schumann_ Spring Symphony_ in that set. Fun. Fun. Fun.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes, I was quite stunned by the fine sound. Normally, I don't care much for EMI--often sounds boxy and lacks depth, but not these. I just ordered Karajan's Sibelius 4-7 Symphonies on DG. They have been remastered using DG's One-Bit system--it will make an interesting comparison. Too bad Karajan didn't re-record the 7th at the time of the others.


Yes, too bad indeed :/ . . .

The way Karajan does the opening climax on the DG Sibelius Seventh is _AWE-SOME_. I envy what you have to look forward to. _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 135 "Ah, Lord, poor sinner that I am"

For the 3rd Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Pno Ctos, Gulda.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Warlock* (a.k.a. Philip Heseltine)

The Curlew
Lillygay
Peter Warlock's Fancy
Peterisms
My ghostly fader
Bright is the ring of words
Saudades
etc.
Adian Thompson (tenor), Christopher Maltman (baritone), John Constable (piano); The Duke Quartet
[Naxos English Song Series Vol 4, originally rec. for Collins Classics, 1997]

These are fine works (divided between 'serious' songs and 'salon' pieces) and solid performances, as you'd expect from these artists. I have heard 3 or 4 of the Collins (now Naxos) series of English songs, and it looks well worth investigating further.


----------



## ribonucleic

Alfred Schnittke - _Psalms of Repentance_

The beauty of the harmonies beggars description.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music was Schubert's Symphony No. 9. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> Well, darn! I hung out at a yard sale all day, the token guy who runs around doing whatever the ladies ask.  I didn't know all this other stuff was going on.


Can you believe it; I told my wife twice last week I was going to do this, and Friday night she suggested I spend Saturday changing all the light bulbs! Apparently men aren't the only ones who don't listen to their spouses. Shucks, lights can wait.

Today, Bruckner's 8th with Tennesdt.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.20 in D Major, KV 499

Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani and Elisa Pegreffi, violins -- Piero Farulli, viola -- Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand
SWR Sinfonieorchester, cond. Gielen


----------



## bejart

Johan Helmich Roman (1694-1758): Sinfonia in G Minor

Jaap Schroeder conducting the Drottingham Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Guest

HvK and the BPO playing Sibelius' 4th. As _ARG_ says, "Karajan owns that music."


----------



## dgee

Gielen also









Enjoying Agon more than ever before!


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Symphonies 7 and 8 - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag over the past 24hrs.
Martinu Symphony #6. I'd never heard this before, the first two movements were nothing special, but the last movement turned my opinion, this is something special.







William Walton Henry V







Benjamin Britten War Requiem, I'll see the Vancouver Symphony and Bach Choir perform this in a few weeks







William Walton Cello Concerto, Viola Concerto and Symphonia Concertante (disk two from)








maybe not so mixed after all, three out of four English and all four from the 20th Century.


----------



## senza sordino

bejart said:


> Johan Helmich Roman (1694-1758): Sinfonia in G Minor
> 
> Jaap Schroeder conducting the Drottingham Baroque Ensemble
> 
> View attachment 52156


Bejart, I am always intrigued by your current listening. You frequently listen to composers I've never heard of and from a time I know little about-that 50 years space of time between Bach and Mozart. I'll have to listen to some of your music choices.

Thanks for posting :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I love Mahler and I love Anne Sofie von Otter (which I why I purchased this disc) but I'm not a big fan of Boulez. Nevertheless I put this recording in (not having played it in a while) with the expectations that Boulez would offer a more than solid performance. Instead I found a recording that dragged to such an extent that I needed to fight off sleep. Not wanting to jump to conclusions I looked at the reviews on Amazon and found several that coincided with my own experiences. One reviewer declared himself a great lover of Boulez... the composer and the conductor... but found that his Mahler recordings were _"like being present at an autopsy. Yes, every orchestral detail is vividly revealed. Yes, every orchestral texture is immaculately transparent. Yes, the tonal balance is breathtakingly maintained. Yes, the Vienna Philharmonic plays with remarkable sensitivity and finesse. You hear things that you never heard before. But the fact remains that the autopsy is being performed on a corpse. Each symphony is dead and Boulez is just examining, classifying, and cataloging "the remains."_

But is this Boulez... or Mahler? I can't remember feeling such in response to Bernstein's recording... or Leinsdorf's... both of which I remember greatly enjoying. Thus the only solution is to put in Bernstein's recording upon the completion of Boulez and decide.










Hmmm... the Bernstein recording struck me as far more engaging... even considering the fact that the sound quality of the Boulez recording is far superior... capturing the delicious sensuality of the Vienna Philharmonic... an orchestra one would imagine would be quite at home with Mahler.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Stokowski + Fikret AMirov










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Aug14/Shostakovich_sy1_GHCD2415.htm
http://audaud.com/2014/08/leopold-stokowski-works-of-shostakovich-vaughan-williams-amirov-kurka-new-york-philharmonic-guild/

http://www.guildmusic.com/shop/wbc.php?tpl=produktdetail.html&pid=16135


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I like Gardiner's hard-driven treatment to the outer movements of the Schumann Spring Symphony in that set. Fun. Fun. Fun.

I credit Gardiner with bringing both Schumann's and Brahms' symphonies alive for me... although I am quite able to appreciate other recordings as well. I love Szell's Schumann. Szell approaches these works with a conviction and intensity that makes it clear that he has no doubt that Schumann was a great symphonic composer.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand
> SWR Sinfonieorchester, cond. Gielen


I would buy this album simply to see Schönberg spelled correctly.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

And so my Herbert von Karajan Hallelujah Chorus comes (temporarily) to an end:















I was listening to the Warner re-master of the EMI 1974 _Heldenleben_, which I haven't heard since I think the late nineties, and it doesn't have the drive and the heroic climactic moments I seem to remember it having in "_Des Helden Walstatt_" ("A Hero's Deeds in Battle"). A little earthbound. A little leaden. The recording quality is acceptable if not great, as it was recorded in the notoriously-variable acoustic of the _Berlin Philharmonie_. If you want 'epic' _Heldenleben_, I'd go for the EMI Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden from around the same time period. The Berlin horns at the beginning of the piece sound like nasally toy horns compared with Kempe's full-throated flourishes (yes, its counterintuitive, but true).

The EMI _Preludes_ to Acts I and III of _Parsifal _from 1974 that he did on CD 5 of the set also sound good but not great. The strings and the horns really come out in Karajan's 1980 DG _Parsifal _(though the lower frequencies tend to be flat), but not here-- where the climaxes of the brass tend to drown out the strings in the balances. A good Karajan performance, to be sure, but the engineering wouldn't allow you to hear it.















CD's 1, 2, and 4 were utter disappointments to me. Karajan's _La Mer_ from 1971, I didn't even know the existence of until I got this set. This is one of the few times that I can honestly say that I don't like anything in the interpretation of Karajan's. It's the opposite of his DG sixties _La Mer_ in every way. Its conducted like how Klemperer might approach Brahms. Its formal, slow, and uninspiring sounding in every way. I didn't even recognize it as being a Karajan performance at all: no real climax the first movement (which is crucial to me) and no real drama in the last movement.

The_ Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun_ had some wonderful sounding swelling of the strings at the build-up of the climax-- but otherwise, it too was an uneventful reading; and of course the polar opposite of his wonderful sixties DG account.

The _Bolero_,_ Alborada del Gracioso_, and _La Valse_ just broke my heart, and for the same reason as the Debussy. The sound is slightly better, as the Ravel was recorded at the Salle Wagram in Paris for the _Alborada _and _Valse_. I had such high hopes for _La Valse_, which is one of my favorite pieces by Ravel; and I had always imagined in my head how Karajan might have handled it. Well, its played beautifully, but boringly conveyed interpretation-wise. I was_ SO _let down. . . so I'll just cut to the chase and say: for_ La Valse_ (and _Daphnis et Chloe_ too!), go for the superbly-engineered and gorgeous colorings of the Boulez/BPO on DG.

I'm critical of these performances, and I say this as a Karajan fan. So if you're _not_ a Karajan fan?-- you definately know not to go anywhere _near_ these performances.

I hate to write this stuff, but its true.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I like Gardiner's hard-driven treatment to the outer movements of the Schumann Spring Symphony in that set. Fun. Fun. Fun.
> 
> I credit Gardiner with bringing both Schumann's and Brahms' symphonies alive for me... although I am quite able to appreciate other recordings as well. I love Szell's Schumann. Szell approaches these works with a conviction and intensity that makes it clear that he has no doubt that Schumann was a great symphonic composer.


I've never heard the Szell. I'll have to check them out. Thanks.

That said though, I thoroughly enjoy the aristocratic poise of the Karajan in 2-4; and the _joie de vivre_ of the Sinopoli _Spring Symphony._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> StlukesguildOhio: I love Mahler and I love Anne Sofie von Otter (which I why I purchased this disc) but I'm not a big fan of Boulez. Nevertheless I put this recording in (not having played it in a while) with the expectations that Boulez would offer a more than solid performance. Instead I found a recording that dragged to such an extent that I needed to fight off sleep. Not wanting to jump to conclusions I looked at the reviews on Amazon and found several that coincided with my own experiences. One reviewer declared himself a great lover of Boulez... the composer and the conductor... but found that his Mahler recordings were _"like being present at an autopsy. Yes, every orchestral detail is vividly revealed. Yes, every orchestral texture is immaculately transparent. Yes, the tonal balance is breathtakingly maintained. Yes, the Vienna Philharmonic plays with remarkable sensitivity and finesse. You hear things that you never heard before. But the fact remains that the autopsy is being performed on a corpse. Each symphony is dead and Boulez is just examining, classifying, and cataloging "the remains."_
> 
> But is this Boulez... or Mahler? I can't remember feeling such in response to Bernstein's recording... or Leinsdorf's... both of which I remember greatly enjoying. Thus the only solution is to put in Bernstein's recording upon the completion of Boulez and decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... the Bernstein recording struck me as far more engaging... even considering the fact that the sound quality of the Boulez recording is far superior... capturing the delicious sensuality of the Vienna Philharmonic... an orchestra one would imagine would be quite at home with Mahler.












Lina, check out the DG, 4D Sinopoli/Philharmonia. I think its the perfect nostrum. The first movement is as exciting as hell. Best engineered and most heroically performed reading I've ever heard; especially in Sinopoli's treatment of the outer sections of the first movement. When I was working at Tower Records as a college student, I used to blast it in the classical room just to turn heads. . . which it did of course. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Emperor Concerto. Marc Andre Hamelin, piano, LA Phil, Stephane Deneve Cond. On the radio, a concert from the Hollywood Bowl.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I love Mahler and I love Anne Sofie von Otter (which I why I purchased this disc) but I'm not a big fan of Boulez. Nevertheless I put this recording in (not having played it in a while) with the expectations that Boulez would offer a more than solid performance. Instead I found a recording that dragged to such an extent that I needed to fight off sleep. Not wanting to jump to conclusions I looked at the reviews on Amazon and found several that coincided with my own experiences. One reviewer declared himself a great lover of Boulez... the composer and the conductor... but found that his Mahler recordings were _"like being present at an autopsy. Yes, every orchestral detail is vividly revealed. Yes, every orchestral texture is immaculately transparent. Yes, the tonal balance is breathtakingly maintained. Yes, the Vienna Philharmonic plays with remarkable sensitivity and finesse. You hear things that you never heard before. But the fact remains that the autopsy is being performed on a corpse. Each symphony is dead and Boulez is just examining, classifying, and cataloging "the remains."_
> 
> But is this Boulez... or Mahler? I can't remember feeling such in response to Bernstein's recording... or Leinsdorf's... both of which I remember greatly enjoying. Thus the only solution is to put in Bernstein's recording upon the completion of Boulez and decide.


I also hadn't listened to this recording in quite a while, so I took a listen to the first movement (my recollection was that the trombone solo was one of the best I'd heard). I had only intended to listen through the exposition and then check the Bernstein, but I enjoyed it so much that I couldn't stop.

Taste is very individual indeed. I do remember hearing a radio broadcast Third earlier this year which was a chore to get through (and not merely because of the sound quality), and in which I heard the problems which you hear in Boulez that I don't. Boulez's take to me is exciting, well-paced, and faithful to Mahler's intent at every turn.

As for Amazon.com reviews of Boulez's conducting, this assessment of his Bruckner Eight is my favorite:


> Boulez could not spoil it. Even applying his severe, wooden sensitivity, he could not overcome and bleed Bruckner to death.
> 
> The powerful inner tension of this cathedral symphony eventually subjugated Boulez's most cruel intentions.
> 
> Sounds are clean, tempos are simply perfect. Nothing is emphatic or altisonant; one would say it is payed by a 20 elements Mozart orchestra. What prevails is a feeling of unity and completion.
> 
> Good job Bruckner; Boulez, thank you for letting Anton through without much interference.


He says, in effect, that Boulez does *absolutely every single thing right*, from balance to tempo to pacing, and then proceeds to say that Boulez should take none of the credit whatsoever, because obviously, it's inhuman, unfeeling, intellectual Boulez, who couldn't possibly have helped at all.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Hmmm... the Bernstein recording struck me as far more engaging... even considering the fact that the sound quality of the Boulez recording is far superior... capturing the delicious sensuality of the Vienna Philharmonic... an orchestra one would imagine would be quite at home with Mahler.


The Vienna Philharmonic reportedly has long had a rocky relationship with Mahler's music, as they always have since they booted him out as head conductor and installed a dull kapellmeister in his place.


----------



## bejart

senza sordino said:


> Bejart, I am always intrigued by your current listening. You frequently listen to composers I've never heard of and from a time I know little about-that 50 years space of time between Bach and Mozart. I'll have to listen to some of your music choices.
> 
> Thanks for posting :tiphat:


My pleasure. I enjoy uncovering little known/under heard composers.

Now ---
Jan Vaclav Vorisek (1791-1825): Impromptu in G Major, Op.7, No.2

Chris Seed, piano


----------



## Pugg

​Van Cliburn . For me one of the best .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

. . . and back to 'good' Karajan:















CD 1

Karajan's monaural EMI Philharmonia Mozart Symphony No. 39 from 1955 has unbelievable polish and elegance to it, especially with the unfolding of the first movement at around 3:30. Decent sound with the Warner re-mastering as well.

Karajan's Philharmonia Mozart's Divertimento No. 15 from the same year is quite nice, but the early seventies live Berlin Philharmonic performance on Testament eclipses it in terms of sound, performance, and blending of the horns and strings.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Rhapsody-Concerto - Bohuslav Matousek, violin, Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Stravinsky - Octet, Symphonies Of Wind Instruments, Tango For Piano, Piano-rag-music, Septet and concerto for piano and winds instruments. Detroit Chamber Winds and Friends. Conducted by H. Roberts Reynolds.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

It's past eleven and I have to get up at four tomorrow for work. Oh well. Art first, punishment later.

I just got _tears_ in my eyes listening to that delightful passage in Act I where young Manon-- in this case, Callas in her 'girl' voice-- tells Des Grieux of her fathers plans to send her to a convent:

_MANON
Il mio fato si chiama:
voler del padre mio.

DES GRIEUX
Oh, come siete bella!
Ah, no! non è un convento
che sterile vi brama! No!
Sul vostro destino riluce un'altra stella.

MANON
La mia stella tramonta!

DES GRIEUX
Or parlar non possiamo.
Ritornate fra poco,
e cospiranti contro il fato,
vinceremo._
--
MANON
My fate is this:
my father's firm wish.

DES GRIEUX
Oh, how lovely you are!
Ah, no! It is not a sterile
convent that shall covet you! No!
On your destiny another star is shining.

MANON
My star is sinking!

DES GRIEUX
We cannot talk now.
Come back soon,
and conspiring against fate
we shall triumph.

Though the Warner re-furbishment is so-so on the _Manon Lescaut_, the strings especially swell and the voices sound great. Puccini's scoring coupled with Callas' sweet, despairing voice. . . oh my _God_! _Toujours perdix_. I'm so _touched_ by how she sings and how her timbre sounds with this passage. . . I want to go on listening, but I have to get to bed.

Good night.


----------



## KenOC

Continued from last night; Haydn String Quartet Op. 64 No. 3, Quatuor Mosaiques. Is there no end to this man?


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Intercomunicazione - Siegfried Palm, violin, Aloys Kontarsky, piano


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Jeff W

Getting the morning started off with Beethoven. The Coriolan Overture and Symphonies No. 7 & 8 are performed by the Academy of Ancient Music under the direction of Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've spent most of my morning listening to Joseph Haydn.

*Symphony No. 88 *performed by Maestro Klemperer & the Philharmonia

*Die Jahreszeiten - Disc 1 *by Maestro Beecham & _*his*_ Royal Philharmonia et al.
















I adore both of these Maestro's performances recordings. Old-school (old's cool? :devil:) in the greatest possible way. 

In both cases, the quality of the recording and sound is outstanding. Klemperer's Philharmonia recordings in particular only betray their analogue origins by virtue of the high quality of sound. This may be aided by the Kingsway Hall recording venue which is sadly no more.

The drive and clarity in Klemperer's recordings is truly admirable, never sounding or feeling leaden or bloated. I frequently praise Klemperer for his Mozart but equal praise must be given for his Haydn. 

I completely forgot that *Die Jahreszeiten *was in the Beecham boxed set. I knew I had a copy and that I had listened to it but it was one of those rare occasions where I couldn't remember whose recording it was. So very unlike me 

As always, Beecham delivers the goods with *his *Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and his own Chorus and a collection of excellent soloists whose names I don't have to hand at present. Like Klemperer's recording above, the sound quality is excellent.

Both recordings for me show great synergy between conductor and orchestra. I can think of few better ways to start the day.


----------



## jim prideaux

William Alwyn Symphony no. 2 performed by Hickox and the LSO-sense of palpable 'threat' with this one, livening up Monday morning........


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart : Masonic Music.
The classic Peter Maag recording.


----------



## Bas

Yesterday's concert was incredibly good, the conductor mr. Wolfgang Katschner is truly a masterful director with a brilliant understanding of the concert hall, acoustics, tempi, just excellent. The Amarcord ensemble vocalists were literally the best baroque vocalists I have ever heard live (the power of a choir with the clarity of 10 people), the echo voices done form the back and side of the stage, it was truly a very precious experience that I will forever remember and will enjoy for a long time after. De doelen concert hall of course helped with it's terrific acoustic qualities, but my god, this was good!










Currently listening:

Jan Dismas Zelenka - Missa Votiva
By Joanne Lun [soprano], Daniel Taylor [alto], Johannes Kaleschke [tenor], Thomas Bauer [basso]
Kammerchor Stuttgart, Barockorchester Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius [dir.] on Carus


----------



## bejart

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber (1644-1704): Mystery Sonata No.14, The Assumption of the Virgin

Monica Huggett on violin with Sonnerie: Emila Benjamin, viola -- Elizabeth Kenny, archlute -- Frances Kelly, harp -- Matthew Halls, chamber organ


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Continued from last night; Haydn String Quartet Op. 64 No. 3, Quatuor Mosaiques. Is there no end to this man?


Yep, that's one of my favourite things about Haydn - there's incredible variety and always something great to choose from.

Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Major, 'Spring'; No. 9 in A Major, 'Kreutzer' (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).


----------



## Jeff W

Catching up on my (late) Saturday Symphony listening requirements:






Martinu's Symphony No. 6 'Fantaisies symphoniques', H. 343

Bryden Thompson leads the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Best thing about the Saturday Symphony threads is they expose me to new to me music! (Also, thanks brotagonist for posting links!)









Now that Martinu's lovely symphony is over, time to move one. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4. Vladimir Ashkenazy plays the solo piano while Andre Previn leads the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Balthazar

I confess that, being a pianist, I generally prefer to listen to baroque music on a modern piano (I like to hear how it would sound if I were to play it); however, this recording of the WTC by Richard Egarr on harpsichord has completely won me over. It is the perfect mind-focusing accompaniment to my morning routine.


----------



## Vasks

_Creations by Corigliano_


----------



## Orfeo

*Bohuslav Martinu* 
Violin Concerto no. II.
Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola & Orchestra.
Piano music (Puppets I - III, Butterflies and Birds of Paradise, etc.).
-Josef Suk, violin, viola.
-The Czech Philharmonic/Vaclav Neumann.
-Giorgio Koukl, piano.

*Erno von Dohnanyi*
Ruralia Hungarica, op. 32b.
American Rhapsody, op. 47.
-Danuba Symphony Orchestra/Domonkos Heja.

*Zygmunt Stojowski*
Piano Concerto no. II in A-flat major, op. 32.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Hans Gal*
Sonata for violin & piano in B-flat, op. 17 (1920).
Suite in G major for violin & piano, op. 56 (1935).
-Annette-Barbara Vogel, violin.
-Juhani Lagerspetz, piano.

*Gyorgy Ligeti*
Etudes for piano (books I & II).
Musica ricercata.
-Pierre-Laurent Aimand, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
Anneliese Rothenberger.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Goldberg Variations
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

One of Gustav Leonhardt's star pupils struts his considerable stuff.

Repeats of both sections of each variation with tasteful embellishments, except none for the slower variations.

Beautifully paced. I don't know of a better performance than this one.

Sensually intoxicating sounding instrument. Gorgeously engineered recorded sound.

Comes in at just under 79 minutes.

Recommended to serious lovers of Bach.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


R. *Strauss*, 
Elektra
C.Thielemann / Dresden / Herlitzius, Schwanewilms, Meier, Pape
DG

German link - UK link

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Thielemann #Strauss @DGClassics @StaatskapelleDD @Schwanewilms


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I've spent most of my morning listening to Joseph Haydn.
> 
> *Symphony No. 88 *performed by Maestro Klemperer & the Philharmonia
> 
> *Die Jahreszeiten - Disc 1 *by Maestro Beecham & _*his*_ Royal Philharmonia et al.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52179
> View attachment 52180
> 
> 
> I adore both of these Maestro's performances recordings. Old-school (old's cool? :devil:) in the greatest possible way.
> 
> In both cases, the quality of the recording and sound is outstanding. Klemperer's Philharmonia recordings in particular only betray their analogue origins by virtue of the high quality of sound. This may be aided by the Kingsway Hall recording venue which is sadly no more.
> 
> The drive and clarity in Klemperer's recordings is truly admirable, never sounding or feeling leaden or bloated. * I frequently praise Klemperer for his Mozart but equal praise must be given for his Haydn.*
> 
> I completely forgot that *Die Jahreszeiten *was in the Beecham boxed set. I knew I had a copy and that I had listened to it but it was one of those rare occasions where I couldn't remember whose recording it was. So very unlike me
> 
> As always, Beecham delivers the goods with *his *Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and his own Chorus and a collection of excellent soloists whose names I don't have to hand at present. Like Klemperer's recording above, the sound quality is excellent.
> 
> Both recordings for me show great synergy between conductor and orchestra. I can think of few better ways to start the day.


Totally agree.................


----------



## Andolink

A desert island disc for sure:

*Giovanni Battista Sammartini*: _Concertino a quattro in B-flat major_; _Concertino a quattro in E-flat major_; _Concertino a quattro in G major_ and _Quintetto II in G major_
Agláia Ensemble









also this morning:

*Samuil Feinberg*: _Piano Sonata No. 6_ and _No. 7_
Christophe Sirodeau, piano















*Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 6 in D major_
The Academy of Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood









*Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartet in C major, Op. 76 no. 3_
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6.*

Nicely done. Pretty much how you would expect the 6th to sound; no quirks, just straightforward.


----------



## millionrainbows

Inspired by raves, I listen again to Bartok's _Piano Concerto No. 2. _The first mvt is bouncy, neo-tonal, almost Stravinskian. Parallel major triads bouncing around, a la Petroushka...but the seconf mvt is mysterious, sublime. A big contrast. It reminds me of Ives' _Central Park in the Dark._

  

The old stand-by...


----------



## rrudolph

Berwald: Septet in B Flat Major/Serenade/Piano Quartet in E Flat Major








Halvorsen: Danses Norvegiennes/Air Norwegien/Svendsen: Romance








Hamerik: Symphony #2 "Symphonie Tragique"


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky & Glazunov Violin Concertos
Maxim Vengerov
Claudio Abbado
Berlin Philharmonic

I rarely see these two concertos posted on Current Listening and that's a shame.
The Tchaikovsky is a magnificent concerto and the Glazunov is a hauntingly beautiful undeservedly underrated work.

One may ask what could possibly go wrong with the likes of Vengerov and Abbado/Berlin?
And the answer is absolutely nothing!
These are tremendously fine performances, as good as it gets.
Vengerov has a tone to absolutely die for with virtuosity in spades.
Abbado/Berlin is an ideal accompaniment in both concertos.

So glad I listened to this CD!!


----------



## rrudolph

Stenhammar: Excelsior Overture Op. 13/Serenade in F Op. 31








Sibelius: Symphony #2 Op. 43


----------



## JACE

On a bit of a Schumann symphonies kick:










*Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 "Spring" & 2 / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO (Sony)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Luciano Berio (1925-2003): Sinfonia (1968); Ekphrasis (1996), recorded 2004.


----------



## Bas

George Frederic Handel - Concerti Grossi opus 3
By The Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze [violin] Richard Egarr [organ & dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## drpraetorus

Rimsky-Korsakov, Russian Easter Overture, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. It may be an older performance but, to me, it is the definitive performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Major, 'Spring' (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).


----------



## George O

William Byrd (c.1540 or 1543-1623): My Ladye Nevells Booke

Christopher Hogwood, virginal, Flemish harpsichord, Italian harpsichord, chamber organ

4-LP box set on L'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1976


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton-The Quest, Siesta and The Wise Virgins-English Northern Phil. conducted by David Lloyd Jones......vivid sound on this Naxos disc!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Nice photograph, George O - your own?

*Mahler
Symphony No. 5 in C# minor*
Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra [EMI, rec. 1978]

Continuing with the Tennstedt / LPO box set, my recent acquisition. Rather different to my familiar version (Solti / Chicago SO) so as before, I will take a while to get used to the difference.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Hungarian Sketches, Dance Suite*

Dance Suite, huh? Well, if someone watched me try to dance and wrote music to it, I guess it would sound like that.


----------



## Guest

This has, for a long time, been perhaps my favorite Vivaldi recording - even moreso than the much more widely known 4 Seasons. It was a random purchase at a Barnes & Noble, as I was first becoming acquainted with classical, and had only a vague notion of HIP. I had a recording already by Pinnock with the English Concert - Bach's Violin Concertos - so I picked this up. It easily gets the most play time of all the Vivaldi I own. In particular, I love the RV156, Concerto in G Minor for Strings.


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^ Nice photograph, George O - your own?


Thank you! Yes, my photo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Music for Strings, etc.*

I always get lazy trying to type the name of this piece. Anyway, this recording is from 1954. It has more concision (or maybe less dawdling) and intensity than my previous recording by Bernstein.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa - Madrigals Book 5*
Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2013; rec. 2010]

I listened to Books 1 - 4 on some warm summer evenings in the garden and found them irresistible. So I have acquired Books 5 & 6 on Naxos as a FLAC download. And they are, of course, also splendid.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ is it permissible to post a picture of a bare-breasted woman thrashing a young cherub on this site?


----------



## Levanda

I so enjoying to listening this and so melodic songs but I cant figure out is classical or folklore music would anybody give me a clue so I can look other music similar type. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ is it permissible to post a picture of a bare-breasted woman thrashing a young cherub on this site?


Yes, Sir, I believe it is! Since only the _Elite_ may enter the hallowed portals of TalkClassical, and none of the Lower Orders, why, Sir, then I think it true that none shall be corrupted! (though since reading your maybe slightly too enthusiastic post I do wonder...  )


----------



## KenOC

Rameau, Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts. Today I feel very civilized, very French. Wait...is that a contradiction?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Hamburg Concerto, Double Concerto, Ramifications*


----------



## Itullian

Levanda said:


> I so enjoying to listening this and so melodic songs but I cant figure out is classical or folklore music would anybody give me a clue so I can look other music similar type. Thanks in advance.


I think it's more folkloric music or maybe world music. It's very nice.

They have it on Amazon.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa - Madrigals Book 5*
> Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2013; rec. 2010]
> 
> I listened to Books 1 - 4 on some warm summer evenings in the garden and found them irresistible. So I have acquired Books 5 & 6 on Naxos as a FLAC download. And they are, of course, also splendid.


What's she doing to the angels? How irresponsible!

F. J. Haydn - Insanae et vanae curae

On Youtube: 




Te Deum in C Major -


----------



## Taggart

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What's she doing to the angels? How irresponsible!


That's no angel that's Jan van Bijlert's "Venus Chastising Cupid".


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Taggart said:


> That's no angel that's Jan van Bijlert's "Venus Chastising Cupid".


Bad Venus! Bad Cupid!

What did Cupid do to deserve such a flagellation?


----------



## Levanda

Itullian said:


> I think it's more folkloric music or maybe world music. It's very nice.
> 
> They have it on Amazon.


Thanks I will get CD from Amazon but I am looking for more maybe similar music because is so good to me.


----------



## tdc

I'm listening to Mahler 6 conducted by Chailly. Very good, but I know there are probably interpretations that are widely considered to be better, so to fans of Mahler out there what is your preferred Mahler 6?


----------



## George O

This is my second favorite Mahler 6:










Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 6 in A Minor

Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein

2-LP set on Unicorn (London), from 1966


----------



## George O

This is my all-time favorite Mahler 6:



















Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 6

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Metamorphosen

The New Philharmonia Orchestra / Sir John Barbirolli

2-LP set on EMI/Angel (Japan) 
maroon vinyl pressed by Toshiba
recorded 1967

"The _only_ sixth, despite the _Pastoral_". -Alban Berg


----------



## Itullian

tdc said:


> I'm listening to Mahler 6 conducted by Chailly. Very good, but I know there are probably interpretations that are widely considered to be better, so to fans of Mahler out there what is your preferred Mahler 6?


That's an excellent set with magnificent sound.
My go to guy in Mahler is Bernstein. His Sony set is a steal right now.


----------



## SimonNZ

Welcome new member George O.!

Great to see someone else championing the Hogwood set of My Lady Nevells Booke - a recording that deserves to be much better known. I mentioned it on the Hogwood thread, but its high time I pulled it out for another listen.

but playing now:










Bach's Cantata BWV 136 "Search me, God, and learn my heart"

For the 8th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Itullian said:


> That's an excellent set with magnificent sound.
> My go to guy in Mahler is Bernstein. His Sony set is a steal right now.


I enjoy Bernstein's Sony set, but I feel that its Sixth is rather weak. I prefer his later Sixth on DG.

Other recommendations: Tennstedt/LPO (live), Boulez/Vienna, Abbado/Berlin (live) or Abbado/LFO (live)


----------



## Jeff W

Just got back from the gym. Today's workout music was Symphonies No. 5 & 7 of Beethoven under the direction of Herbert von Karajan who led the Berlin Philharmonic. The driving pace of both make it easy for me to keep pace!


----------



## Wood

Gigli Italian songs

Lanza Italian Songs


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Bad Venus! Bad Cupid!

What did Cupid do to deserve such a flagellation?

Probably French kissing Venus and grabbing her boob.



:devil:


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 52218
> 
> 
> Just got back from the gym. Today's workout music was Symphonies No. 5 & 7 of Beethoven under the direction of Herbert von Karajan who led the Berlin Philharmonic. The driving pace of both make it easy for me to keep pace!


Man! You sure work out a lot! Good for you! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Sibelius Symphony No.5 with the Berlin boys. Another fine performance.


----------



## KenOC

Peter Sculthorpe, Earth Cry and other pieces. A great album from a composer who recently left us.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> _tdc: I'm listening to Mahler 6 conducted by Chailly. Very good, but I know there are probably interpretations that are widely considered to be better, so to fans of Mahler out there what is your preferred Mahler 6?_





















I'll probably be the only one to say this, but here's how it resonates with my sensibilities:

I'd make a composite Mahler's Sixth, myself: with the Jarvi/SNO for the fierce, dramatic treatments of the first, second, and last movements (which on the whole are much faster than most readings; and a bit like the '61 Scherchen/Radio Symphony Orchestra Leipzig); and with the Karajan/BPO for the absolutely sublime strings in the Andante.


----------



## Sid James

*J. S. Bach* _Brandenburg Concertos 1, 2, 3 and 6_
- Cologne CO under Helmut Müller-Brühl (Naxos)

More of *Bach's Brandenburg Concertos*. It's hard to pick a favourite among these, from the Polish trio of the first concerto's finale, to the second concerto (a trumpet concerto in all but name) and also the sixth (featuring the darker colours of the low strings, the violas being prominent). However I really like the third concerto, especially the propulsive final movement. I'm beginning to get a sense of fun, warmth and even quirkyness with Bach's music.










*Stravinsky* _Concerto in E flat ("Dumbarton Oaks") _
- Orch. of St. Luke's under Robert Craft (Naxos)

*Stravinsky* composed the *Concerto in E flat* after conducting the Bach's _Brandenburg Concerto #3. _ The piece has hints of the opening tune of Bach's concerto in its first movement, and has rhythms reminiscent of it too. Whilst the inner slow movement has the woodwinds sounding like birdsong, the outer movements with their driving motoric rhythms suggest darker vibes.

The work was composed for the owners of the Dumbarton Oaks estate near Washington DC, which has one of the most beautiful gardens in the USA. (I would guess that some of this forum's members have visited there, particularly Americans?) I think that a link can be made between the formal layout of European-style gardens and the old structure and format of the concerto grosso that Stravinsky uses here.










*Beethoven* _String Quartet in C sharp minor, Op. 131_
- LaSalle Quartet: Walter Levin, Henry W. Meyer, violins ; Peter Kamnitzer, viola ; Jack Kirstein, cello (Brilliant Classics)

Continuing exploration of my favourite string quartets with *Beethoven's Op. 131*. It's been a while!


----------



## bejart

Joseph Schmitt (1734-1791): Symphony in E Flat

Simon Murphy conducting the New Dutch Academy Chamber Orchestra


----------



## DiesIraeCX

tdc said:


> I'm listening to Mahler 6 conducted by Chailly. Very good, but I know there are probably interpretations that are widely considered to be better, so to fans of Mahler out there what is your preferred Mahler 6?


I'm not qualified to say it's better or if it's widely considered to be better (there are more knowledgeable members out there who could help you better than I could), but I'll put another vote in for Boulez's 6th with the Vienna Philharmonic. It's my favorite. It's the recording that made me fall in love with Mahler's music.


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Violin Concerto
Maxim Vengerov
Chicago Symphony
Daniel Barenboim

Disappointingly tedious, passionless, performance of this terrific rhapsodic masterpiece. Blame for this travesty must be laid squarely at the feet of conductor Barenboim. It seems he was doing his Furtwängler/Bruckner impersonation here. Too bad Vengerov couldn't stay with the wonderful partnership of Abbado/Berlin with whom he recorded a terrific Tchaikovsky concerto.

I would avoid this performance if you are looking for a performance of this concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'm not qualified to say it's better or if it's widely considered to be better, but I'll put another vote in for Boulez's 6th with the Vienna Philharmonic. It's my favorite. It's the recording that made me fall in love with Mahler's music.


_You _like it-- and that's all that matters. _;D_


----------



## senza sordino

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52204
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky & Glazunov Violin Concertos
> Maxim Vengerov
> Claudio Abbado
> Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> I rarely see these two concertos posted on Current Listening and that's a shame.
> The Tchaikovsky is a magnificent concerto and the Glazunov is a hauntingly beautiful undeservedly underrated work.
> 
> One may ask what could possibly go wrong with the likes of Vengerov and Abbado/Berlin?
> And the answer is absolutely nothing!
> These are tremendously fine performances, as good as it gets.
> Vengerov has a tone to absolutely die for with virtuosity in spades.
> Abbado/Berlin is an ideal accompaniment in both concertos.
> 
> So glad I listened to this CD!!


I bought this CD used earlier this year. I've had it here on current listening a few weeks / months ago. I agree, it's a fabulous disk. The Tchaikovsky is good, but I've heard performances as good, but the Glazunov is fantastic, simply incandescent. This performance of the Glazunov should make people sit up and listen to this sometimes overlooked concerto. Moreover, Abbado knows when to let the soloist shine and he knows when it's the orchestra's time to make some noise. Bravo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Peter Sculthorpe, Earth Cry and other pieces. A great album from a composer who recently left us.


_Earth Cry_ kind of sounds like how I imagine Hovhaness would if he were commissioned to score _Lawrence of Arabia _and not Maurice Jarre.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Septet in E Flat, Op.20

Jeno Kevehazi, horn -- Ildiko Hegyi, violin -- Gyozo Mathe, viola -- Jozsef Balough, clarinet -- Peter Szabo, cello -- Jozsef Vajda, bassoon -- Istvan Toth, double bass


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A marvelous symphony... and a brilliant recording... winner of Gramophone Record of the Year 2001 and the Diapason d'Or


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> Beethoven: Septet in E Flat, Op.20
> 
> Jeno Kevehazi, horn -- Ildiko Hegyi, violin -- Gyozo Mathe, viola -- Jozsef Balough, clarinet -- Peter Szabo, cello -- Jozsef Vajda, bassoon -- Istvan Toth, double bass
> 
> View attachment 52230


Beethoven's Septet was terribly popular for a long time, which irked him mightily. If you really want to get his goat, ask him why he never writes nice music like that any more. But stay carefully out of reach.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I also hadn't listened to this recording in quite a while, so I took a listen to the first movement (my recollection was that the trombone solo was one of the best I'd heard). I had only intended to listen through the exposition and then check the Bernstein, but I enjoyed it so much that I couldn't stop.

Taste is very individual indeed. I do remember hearing a radio broadcast Third earlier this year which was a chore to get through (and not merely because of the sound quality), and in which I heard the problems which you hear in Boulez that I don't. Boulez's take to me is exciting, well-paced, and faithful to Mahler's intent at every turn.

I will certainly listen to the Boulez 3rd again. I will admit that having played it immediately after a long day in the studio could certainly color my perceptions. Is it also not possible the fault is Mahler's? The Third is admittedly a sprawling work, and many commentaries speak of it as "problematic" and challenging for most conductors.

I'd give another spin tonight, but my wife is going to bed early and I doubt she'd enjoy an hour and a half of me blaring Mahler in the next room.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mozart, Symphony No. 29 in A, K.201, Karajan/BPO

The lyrical grace and refined craftsmanship that Karajan brings to this Mozartian gem of lyrical grace and refined craftsmanship is exhilarating. Every dynamic nuance is scrupulously observed to the letter. The pulse and orchestral balancing certainly makes it a reading of stature. The polish is _EX_-quisite; although I could do with just a _splash more _vivacity.

Gorgeous all the same.

Good transfer from the original 1960 master.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Scriabin*

Waltz in A flat major, Op. 38
Dmitry Paperno

*Prokofiev*

Symphony No.5 in B-flat major
Neeme Jarvi 
Scottish National Orchestra

The Scriabin waltz is really wonderful, I enjoyed it very much. As I make my way through his works, it's pieces like this that make me want to keep listening to more of his compositions. Really enjoyed Dmitry's take on it.


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Violin Concerto
Anne-Sophie Mutter
Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn

One of the greatest performances of this magnificent concerto ever recorded. Deserves to be placed beside the legendary Heifetz/Beecham and Heifetz/Hendel performances.
If you love the Sibelius Violin Concerto, and you haven't yet heard this, what are you waiting for?


----------



## JACE

tdc said:


> *...what is your preferred Mahler 6?*


My favorites:









Barbirolli, New Philharmonia O (Warner Classics)









Bernstein, Vienna PO (DG)


----------



## JACE

Tonight, Chopin's Nocturnes as performed by Rubinstein:










Magical.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I will certainly listen to the Boulez 3rd again. I will admit that having played it immediately after a long day in the studio could certainly color my perceptions. Is it also not possible the fault is Mahler's? The Third is admittedly a sprawling work, and many commentaries speak of it as "problematic" and challenging for most conductors.
> 
> I'd give another spin tonight, but my wife is going to bed early and I doubt she'd enjoy an hour and a half of me blaring Mahler in the next room.


Well, it is a good question. Mahler's Third is a lengthy work, and some have a hard time finding a way of putting it all together. It's not as motivically unified as the later symphonies, and its opening movement has a double exposition and many passages primarily in whole note chorales, with general pauses and cadenzas for bass drum or other percussion. I listened to the first exposition of the Bernstein earlier to see what my impressions were. The playing sounded rougher, and there were a few places where Bernstein pushed or pulled on a specific phrase a little more.

The sensation that there is no "main line" but rather that the focus is changing constantly is an integral part of Mahler's style. Bernstein's Mahler tends to highlight specific lines as they appear, while Boulez's Mahler is much more consistently contrapuntal, and it can indeed sacrifice some of the moment-to-moment impact to bring out all of the lines. I think that this accounts for its appeal for some and its lack of appeal for others. It's not as if he doesn't apply any rubato, and he does indeed follow Mahler's directions closely, but these are both idiosyncratic (how many other composers constantly tell conductors "Don't hurry!"?) and copious.

I don't necessarily feel that Boulez's version of a given Mahler work is usually a first choice, but I find his interpretations consistently interesting, at the least.


----------



## SimonNZ

Thomas Morley Madrigals - Noah Greenberg, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Will this Callas obsession ever _end_? No, probably not. It's a ravaging addiction, and, like the inscription over the gates of Dante's hell says, you might as well: "Abandon hope all ye who enter here."

I intended to listen to the entire opera and I ended up getting mired down in comparing Callas' '53/Serafin/Florence and '55 Karajan/Berlin performances of "_Regnava nel silenzio alta la notte e bruna_" and "_Quando rapito in estasi_" from Act I, Scene ii; and then comparing those performances with Sutherland's February 26, 1959 Covent Garden debut with Tullio Serafin.

I just had to hear what the Best of the Best had to offer right up next to each other-- so that the impressions would be freshly seared in my mind.

The '53 Callas Florence/Serafin Lucia was always a shoddy-sounding recording to begin with, so I can't be too austere in my appraisals of the sound engineering. The benefit of the Warner refurbishment is primarily in the reduction of the hiss and in the cleaning up of Callas' forwardly-balanced vocal timbres-- which sound fantastic.

When listening to all three performances I paid scrupulously-close attention to the libretto. The '53 Callas has a stunningly-focused and poignant singing to it; where _EVERY _syllable and nuance in dramatic meaning in the libretto is attended to. The poignancy and technical perfection of her singing just mesmerizes me . . and then just _slays_ me. Callas scholar John Ardoin put it this way:

"The word 'perfect' is too facile and imprecise a description of Callas' performance; yet it is the word that springs first to mind because of her unerring vocal poise and the splendid balance maintained throughout between the opera's musical and theatrical elements." (Ardoin, The Callas Legacy, Amadeus Press: Oregon, p. 63)

But its not just 'technical singing' par excellence. Its technical singing_ in service of_ dramatic _expressivity_. Of the three performances, I liked the dramatic_ impact_ of the singing of this performance the best.










Callas' performance two years later with Karajan from '55 in Berlin is my favorite _overall_. Callas' singing has the most poised fluency and pyroytechical agility of any Lucia I've heard before or since. Her voice is less distressed and more maidenly sounding than in the '53 Florence/Serafin-- but it flows so _organically_-- singing and conducting, that is-- that I think its one of the all-time great opera performances. Where Serafin has a very _noticeable_ consciously-employed rubato to help Callas along with the difficult passages, Karajan in contrast can seamlessly and fluidly serve Callas without breaking up a dramatic line. What a balancing act! What a tremendous _achievement _on Karajan's end. I love the timbre of Callas' voice in this Lucia-of-Lucia's as well. It really is high Renaissance Art in its most lofty and exalted sense.










Sutherland's singing has an effortless fluency with the trills, legatos, and stratospheric high notes. I find the singing fiercely-accomplished in this respect. But as far as fusing this with the dramatic expressivity of the _character_?-- I'd give her a solid 'B' to Callas high 'A' '53 Florence and 'A++' '55 Berlin.

It really was fun hearing all of these performances sequentially in one sitting.


----------



## JACE

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Is it also not possible the fault is Mahler's? The Third is admittedly a sprawling work, and many commentaries speak of it as "problematic" and challenging for most conductors.


Initially for me, the M3 was much tougher sledding than the other Wunderhorn symphonies. And I think that's definitely due to the fact that it's more sprawling than the M1, M2 or M4.

If Boulez isn't working for you, you might want to consider Rafael Kubelik's M3 on DG. For me, Kubelik paces this symphony masterfully, and I think that's extremely important in such a long work. Plus, Kubelik nails the magical, folksy Wunderhorn elements that some other conductors overlook.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pugg

​
Fritz Reiner, Leontyne Price .
Spain: music by de Falla , Albéniz and Granados.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in A Major, Hob. 15/9; Piano Trio in B-Flat Major, Hob. 15/8; Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/10 (Van Swieten Trio).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For Heifetz' Sibelius Violin Concerto.










For Sinopoli's unrivaled build-up and climax in the first movement-- one of my favorite things in all of Sibelius. God I wish Sibelius would have developed and spun out that theme more! Awesome!


----------



## SimonNZ

Josquin Desprez's Missa Ave Maris Stella - George Hunter, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev violin Concerto #2 from this disk







Shostakovich Violin Concerto #1 from this disk







And Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E, Gubaidulina Tempus Praesens from this disk


----------



## jim prideaux

to start the day........

Schumann, 'Zwickau' Symphony/1st Symphony (Spring)/Overture, Scherzo and Finale.....

J.E. Gardiner and the ORR......a superb set of recordings, I would suggest that anyone with any doubt regarding Schumann as a symphonist may have to consider their judgement in the light of these interpretations!


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius time is it? I Love this LP. Performance and recording.The LSO sound marvellous!


----------



## Pugg

​
After the one above :
​
Home grown talent to promote.: 
Bart Schneeman playing Leburn :tiphat:


----------



## Wood

BACH Goldbergs (Rousset)

Wagner - Tristan Und Isolde - Mild Und Leise Wie Er Lächelt (Vanda Gerlovic, Slovenians)

Barber Medea Suite Scots with Alsop


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique & suites for small orchestra (Boulez); solo piano works (Lin); Petrouchka & Le Sacre (Boulez)


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no. 6 "Pastorale", Symphony no. 5 
By The orchestra of the Eigtheenth Century, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Glossa









Italian Baroque Cello Music "La nascita del Violincello" (Vitali, Gebrielli, Jacchini)
By Bruno Cocset [cello], Les Basses Réunies, on agOgique


----------



## mirepoix

Saint-Saëns: Chamber Music for Wind Instruments.









My favourite (although not that I've heard too many others yet!) recording of the Sonata for bassoon & piano.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Trio in A-Flat Major, Hob. 15/14; Piano Trio in F Major, Hob. 15/2 (Van Swieten Trio).









Ludwig van Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 9 in A Major, 'Kreutzer' (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).









An excellent recording of the Spring, Kreutzer and 10th Violin sonatas by Beethoven. This 'esprit' label on Sony is becoming a favourite - lots of great music at very fair prices.


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (1450 to 1455-1521): Motets et Chansons










The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier
David James, counter-tenor
Ashley Stafford, counter-tenor
Paul Elliott, tenor
Leigh Nixon, tenor
Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
Paul Hillier, bass
Michael George, bass

(Ashley Stafford not in photo)

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1984

I love this record. I played it 8 or 10 times when I first got it last year.


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in B Flat, Op.10, No.1

Collegium Musicum 90 with Simon Standage on violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the currently gorgeous early morning climes of Southern California, kicking things off with a little glittering and irridescent _Daphne_ action.


----------



## Jeff W

hpowders said:


> Man! You sure work out a lot! Good for you! :tiphat:


The GF and I try to go 6 days a week. Only been going for about a month now, but it is really starting to pay off.









Got started with my listening with Beethoven's Egmont overture and Symphony No. 9. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music. It almost seems blasphemous to put something onto a disc with the 9th...









Listened next to Honegger's Symphony No. 3 & 4 along with Pacific 231 and Rugby. Charles Dutoit led the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. Hadn't heard any of Honegger's music until he was featured in the Saturday Symphonies, but it is really growing on me!









Rounding out my listening, I encored Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4. Vladimir Ashkenazy played the piano while Andre Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Firebird, Fireworks, and 4 Etudes for Orchestra; Le Rossignol and Renard (Conlon); Les Noces, Cantata, Mass (Ancerl)


----------



## Vasks

*WAM - Overture to "Lucia Silla" (Marriner/EMI)
WAM - Piano Quartet in G minor (Lewis & the Leopold Trio/Hyperion)
WAM - Symphony #19 (Mackerras/Telarc)*
*
_*and with this symphony I've now completed my traversal of the Telarc 10-CD set_


----------



## Art Rock

Completing the Sculthorpe string quartets journey:

















These four CD's have been a treat.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. V in B-flat minor.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Franz Welser-Most.

*Bela Bartok *
Piano Concerti nos. I & II.
-Andras Schiff, piano.
-The Budapest Festival Orchestra/Ivan Fischer.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37.
-Love Derwinger, piano.
-The Radio Philharmonie Hanover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.

*Johan Svendsen*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
-The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Bjarte Engeset.

*Stephen Heller*
Twenty-five Melodious Etudes, op. 45.
Thirty Progressive Etudes, op. 46.
-Jan Vermeulen, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​Due to another topic item I am going to listing to this again .:tiphat:


----------



## rrudolph

Baroque trumpet works by Viviani/Fantini/Frescobaldi/Lowe von Eisenach/Pezel/Sweelinck/Prentzl/Rossi








Handel: Concerti a due cori/other works for 4 natural horns & organ








Vivaldi: Concerto in b minor for 4 Violins Op. 3 #10/Cello Concerto in c minor/Concerto in F Major for 2 Oboes, Bassoon, 2 Horns & Violin RV 569/Concerto in F Major for 2 Horns RV 539/Violin Concerto in B flat Major Op. 4 #1/Concerto in C Major for 2 Trumpets RV 537








Bach: Magnificat


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


W.G. *Mozart*, 
Don G.
Y.Nezet-Seguin
DG

German link - UK link

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Mozart @DGClassics @NezetSeguin @DianaDamrau @RolandoVillazon et al.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The most exciting "School for Scandal Overture" I ever did hear.









_First Symphony_, first two movements; _Second Essay for Orchestra_









Light fun. Delightful even.


----------



## Cosmos

Chopin - The Ballades and the Scherzos










Some of my favorite music. Though I'm not too keen on the scherzos as much, other than the first, which is phenomenal


----------



## rrudolph

Purcell: The Fairy Queen


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Skrowaczewski knows what climaxing is_ about _in the last movement!


----------



## hpowders

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Not the most passionate performance available, such as Charles Munch, Boston Symphony, but very well-played and enjoyable all the same.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bellini, The Somnabulist, Callas, EMI, 1955 mono recording. I've heard better 1955 mono recordings, but I attribute this to the fact its a live recording, probably on a small machine, and minimal miking. Still, Callas comes through as very strong and dramatic.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Consecration Cantata for the Rellingen Church (1756) (Wolfang Zilcher; Borchert-Rohwedder; Künzler; Off; Trox; Vokalensemble der Rellinger Kantorei; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg).









An excellent late work by Telemann, imo. Great singing by the soloists and a very transparent, sparkling period instrument sound. A great display of Telemann's mastery of instumental colour.


----------



## Kopachris

Some Bartok.










Reviewing the album on Spotify before I decide which to buy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphonic Suite*

My 3-year-old granddaughter came in my office and insisted I play this. Happy to oblige.


----------



## D Smith

Some Corelli brighten up a cloudy afternoon.


----------



## JACE

After mentioning Kubelik's DG M3 yesterday, I decided it might be fun to give it a spin today.









*Mahler: Symphony No. 3 / Rafael Kubelik, Marjorie Thomas (contralto), Bavarian Radio SO & Chorus*

The original LP covers with paintings by Gustav Klimt are much more visually arresting than the bland design on the "10 Symphonies" box.


----------



## KenOC

Schumann's Piano Quartet, Beaux Arts Trio. One of his best works.


----------



## ArtMusic

The thrill of listening to unknown old composers for the first time. Emanuel Siprutini (1730? to 1790?), cello sonatas


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> The original LP covers with paintings by Gustav Klimt are much more visually arresting than the bland design on the "10 Symphonies" box.


Yes indeed. There are a lot of Klimt covers, especially prevalent on Candide LPs. Much cheaper than buying one of his paintings, the record price for one of which was in 2006: $135,000,000.


----------



## hpowders

Carl Nielsen Violin Concerto
Maxim Vengerov
Chicago Symphony
Daniel Barenboim

Surprisingly, after a lethargic mess of a Sibelius Concerto performance, Vengerov and Barenboim strike gold in the Nielsen.

Recommended then for the Nielsen; not the Sibelius.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mid-sixties Janet Baker: Schumann: "_Frauenliebe und Leben_"

_Gut._










Mid-seventies Janet Baker: Schumann: "_Frauenliebe und Leben_"

_Sssseeeeehr gut._


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 137 "Praise the Lord, the mighty King of honour"

For the 12th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1725

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond.


----------



## opus55

Martinů: Violin Concertos










Picked up some CDs while travelling for business. I got so much time to kill, it's rather painful...........


----------



## SimonNZ

Havergal Brian's Symphonies 7 and 31 - Charles Mackerras, cond.


----------



## Guest

This new set arrived today: so far, so good! Mr. T takes a broader, less urgent view of Symphony No.1 (the only one I've heard so far) than does Karajan, but its grandeur has its own rewards. Excellent sound, and the Dresden Phil plays gloriously. (The two Piano Concertos and Violin Concerto are on DVD--presumably live videos of previously released CD performances.)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SLGO- _Is it also not possible the fault is Mahler's? The Third is admittedly a sprawling work, and many commentaries speak of it as "problematic" and challenging for most conductors._

Mahlerian- Well, it is a good question. Mahler's Third is a lengthy work, and some have a hard time finding a way of putting it all together. It's not as motivically unified as the later symphonies, and its opening movement has a double exposition and many passages primarily in whole note chorales, with general pauses and cadenzas for bass drum or other percussion. I listened to the first exposition of the Bernstein earlier to see what my impressions were. The playing sounded rougher, and there were a few places where Bernstein pushed or pulled on a specific phrase a little more.

I'm listening again... and I do suspect even moreso that it isn't just the recording... it is the sprawling nature of the symphony... with these constant pauses... suggesting something of great portent... but never coming to the point in a way. Perhaps Boulez' polish seems to deaden the movement to a greater extent? It's interesting that Boulez is criticized for the same things... cold, overly polished, icily precise or over intellectualized... as Karajan... yet I love Karajan. Perhaps I find the Intellectual German more "natural" than the "intellectual" Frenchman :lol:.

Seriously, I have similar tastes with regard to Bach. I cannot help but admire the incredible pristine perfection of Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan... and the sound quality is unrivaled!... but somehow I feel they polish away the rough edges too much. I prefer the rougher Gardiner, Helmuth Rilling, Richter, or even Herreweghe.

I don't necessarily feel that Boulez's version of a given Mahler work is usually a first choice, but I find his interpretations consistently interesting, at the least.

So in this instance, what would your first choice(s) be? I'd like to hear Barbirolli's and Semyon Bychkov's takes... but both are currently out of print.


----------



## Tristan

*Purcell* - Dido and Aeneas (selections)

I've been listening to various selections of arias and other pieces from this opera just for fun (mainly on YouTube) and it has to be one of the most beautiful works of 17th century baroque music.

For an aria that's less than a minute long, "Pursue they conquest" might not seem worth remarking on, but it's one of my favorites and this version is so perfect I had to share it:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Mid-sixties Janet Baker: Schumann: "_Frauenliebe und Leben_"
> 
> _Gut._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-seventies Janet Baker: Schumann: "_Frauenliebe und Leben_"
> 
> _Sssseeeeehr gut._


20 discs of JB for $40?! I'm tempted. Quite tempted. Of course I already have all the individual recordings of Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Wolf & Mahler lieder and several others... but there's still a lot here that I don't have. Hmmm?


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Wagner: Music from The Ring / Tennstedt, Berlin PO (EMI)*


----------



## bejart

Georg Matthias Monn (1717-1750): Sinfonia in A Major

Michi Gaigg conducting L'Arpa Festante


----------



## KenOC

Peter Sculthorpe, Music for Japan. I love anything with a didgeridoo in it! On YouTube.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> 20 discs of JB for $40?! I'm tempted. Quite tempted. Of course I already have all the individual recordings of Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Wolf & Mahler lieder and several others... but there's still a lot here that I don't have. Hmmm?


Monteverdi, Scarlatti, Bach Major, Duparc, Faure, Chausson, Ravel, and Berlioz, _et al_.

Especially exquisite are the Berlioz _Les Nuits d'ete_, the Duparc songs, the Ravel _Sheherazade_, and the Chausson _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_--- which is the most ravishing I've ever heard; especially with Previn's crescendo-ing, Respighi-like treatment of the score.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm listening again... and I do suspect even moreso that it isn't just the recording... it is the sprawling nature of the symphony... with these constant pauses... suggesting something of great portent... but never coming to the point in a way. Perhaps Boulez' polish seems to deaden the movement to a greater extent? It's interesting that Boulez is criticized for the same things... cold, overly polished, icily precise or over intellectualized... as Karajan... yet I love Karajan. Perhaps I find the Intellectual German more "natural" than the "intellectual" Frenchman :lol:.


Indeed, I don't particularly like Karajan, and I do enjoy the less lush sound of Boulez, in part because I like to hear everything (though of course also because I enjoy his interpretations for their phrasing and such). I don't find his Mahler 3rd dead, but I do enjoy the work...if I'm in the mood for it!



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Seriously, I have similar tastes with regard to Bach. I cannot help but admire the incredible pristine perfection of Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan... and the sound quality is unrivaled!... but somehow I feel they polish away the rough edges too much. I prefer the rougher Gardiner, Helmuth Rilling, Richter, or even Herreweghe.


Once again we part ways. I love Suzuki's Bach, and would readily choose Herreweghe over Gardiner, Richter, or Rilling. There is something of a fundamental difference in our tastes here, I suspect.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> So in this instance, what would your first choice(s) be? I'd like to hear Barbirolli's and Semyon Bychkov's takes... but both are currently out of print.


In this case I'd say I have yet to find a recording that is truly ideal, but it is not my favorite Mahler symphony.

Some swear by Bernstein's Sony or DG recordings with the NYP, and the one with the Vienna Phil (on DVD) is great. Haitink's second recording with the Chicago Symphony has good sound, but a rather staid interpretation. Tennstedt live is always formidable, and there's one from him and the London Philharmonic, though the sound isn't necessarily ideal. I haven't heard either of Abbado's more recent recordings, but I've enjoyed his other Mahler of the same era that I've heard.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Carmina Burana: Codex Buranus Original Version", lp4 - Clemencic Consort


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Peter Sculthorpe, Music for Japan. I love anything with a didgeridoo in it! On YouTube.


Ligeti's _Atmosphères _meets _The Adventures of Priscilla Queen of the Desert_.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Schumann: Symphony No. 4 / Solti, Vienna PO*


----------



## opus55

Honegger's various orchestral/symphonic pieces


----------



## Weston

*Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht*
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center

Link courtesy of PeterB.

This coming on the heels I think of the "Is there any well known piece you haven't gotten around too?" thread, or whatever it's titled. My first impression has been, "My goodness! This is a little over the top," but definitely one I want to add to my collection. I'll bet there are a ton of recommended recordings to research.



Marschallin Blair said:


> Ligeti's _Atmosphères _meets _The Adventures of Priscilla Queen of the Desert_.


I just listened to the Sculthorpe too. It was very -- loud.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Monteverdi, Scarlatti, Bach Major, Duparc, Faure, Chausson, Ravel, and Berlioz, et al.

Especially exquisite are the Berlioz Les Nuits d'ete, the Duparc songs, the Ravel Sheherazade, and the Chausson Poeme de l'amour et de la mer--- which is the most ravishing I've ever heard; especially with Previn's crescendo-ing, Respighi-like treatment of the score.

The only Baker recordings I didn't warm to were her Dido and Aeneas:










She was young... so her voice hadn't started to wobble... I suspect its the treacly richness of her voice... and her heavy-handed vocal mannerisms that seem to smother the light and playfulness of Purcell's music. I far preferred William Christie and Les Arts Florissants with Véronique Gens. And I certainly should pick up the recording with Flagstad and Schwarzkopf... talk about your dream team.

The other recording by Baker that I don't really love is that of Faure's _La Chanson D' Eve and Other Songs_.










Initially, I loved this recording. I credit it with having first turned me on to French mélodies... and Faure. The last time I played it, however, I found that Baker's voice was not at its finest... it had a distinct heaviness and wobble. I far prefer Gérard Souzay and Elly Ameling's recording... or even that of Dawn Upshaw... whose silver voice seems to suit Faure beautifully.

Baker's Mahler, Schubert, Schumann, etc... however? Superb!


----------



## JACE

Another Schumann 4 on vinyl. Szell this time.










*Schumann: Symphony No. 4 / George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra*


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Symphony No.6 - Jiri Belohlavek, cond.


----------



## samurai

Bohuslav Martinu--*Symphony No.5 and Symphony No.6 {"Fantaisies symphoniques"},* both performed by the Neemi Jarvi led Bamberg Symphony Orchestra. All of this composer's symphonies have an eerily exquisite and haunting quality to them, which I find quite compelling.
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphony No.35 in D Major, K. 385 {"Haffner"};* *Symphony No.40 in G Minor, K. 550* and *Symphony No.41 in C Major, K. 551 {"Jupiter"}.* All three works feature George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.6 in B Minor, Op.54 and Symphony No.12 in D Minor, Op.112,
{"The Year 1917"}, *both performed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Vasily Petrenko.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10 in E Minor, Op.93, *once again featuring Maestro Petrenko and the RLPO.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10 in E Minor, Op.93, *on this occasion performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Weston

One more before the weird dream time.
*
Thomas Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths," Op. 23
Thomas Adès: Three Studies from Couperin for chamber orchestra*
Andrew Manze / Norwegian Radio Orchestra / Peter Herresthal, violin









This is really something special. A little more than I would expect to pay for such a short digital album, but worth it I think. Really quite moving and soaring stratospheric violin.


----------



## JACE

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 32, 34 & 42; Fantasia in C; Adagio in F / Alfred Brendel*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Monteverdi, Scarlatti, Bach Major, Duparc, Faure, Chausson, Ravel, and Berlioz, et al.
> 
> Especially exquisite are the Berlioz Les Nuits d'ete, the Duparc songs, the Ravel Sheherazade, and the Chausson Poeme de l'amour et de la mer--- which is the most ravishing I've ever heard; especially with Previn's crescendo-ing, Respighi-like treatment of the score.
> 
> The only Baker recordings I didn't warm to were her Dido and Aeneas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was young... so her voice hadn't started to wobble... I suspect its the treacly richness of her voice... and her heavy-handed vocal mannerisms that seem to smother the light and playfulness of Purcell's music. I far preferred William Christie and Les Arts Florissants with Véronique Gens. And I certainly should pick up the recording with Flagstad and Schwarzkopf... talk about your dream team.
> 
> The other recording by Baker that I don't really love is that of Faure's _La Chanson D' Eve and Other Songs_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially, I loved this recording. I credit it with having first turned me on to French mélodies... and Faure. The last time I played it, however, I found that Baker's voice was not at its finest... it had a distinct heaviness and wobble. I far prefer Gérard Souzay and Elly Ameling's recording... or even that of Dawn Upshaw... whose silver voice seems to suit Faure beautifully.
> 
> Baker's Mahler, Schubert, Schumann, etc... however? Superb!


I find Baker's youthful_ Dido & Aeneas_ absolutely and without any cavil or qualification whatsoever _san pareil_, myself. Baker's commanding in every way. . . I believe the _Penguin Guide to Opera_ shares this view, giving it pride of place with a rosette.

Her Hyperion _La Chanson D' Eve and Other Songs_ is from 1993, whereas the EMI Baker box set is almost entirely from the late-sixties to the mid-seventies-- to wit: 'vintage Baker'-- and as flawless as it gets. _;D_

You're mixing apples and screwdrivers by comparing the two.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

samurai said:


> Bohuslav Martinu--*Symphony No.5 and Symphony No.6 {"Fantaisies symphoniques"},* both performed by the Neemi Jarvi led Bamberg Symphony Orchestra. All of this composer's symphonies have an eerily exquisite and haunting quality to them, which I find quite compelling.
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphony No.35 in D Major, K. 385 {"Haffner"};* *Symphony No.40 in G Minor, K. 550* and *Symphony No.41 in C Major, K. 551 {"Jupiter"}.* All three works feature George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.
> Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.6 in B Minor, Op.54 and Symphony No.12 in D Minor, Op.112,
> {"The Year 1917"}, *both performed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Vasily Petrenko.
> Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10 in E Minor, Op.93, *once again featuring Maestro Petrenko and the RLPO.
> Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10 in E Minor, Op.93, *on this occasion performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker.


Isn't that Szell/Haffner_ DIV-INE_? I just _LOVE_ it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Something new for me. On Spotify
Karłowicz Violin Concerto and Symphonic Poems. I really enjoyed this. I had known of this concerto for sometime, but I hadn't had a chance to hear it until getting Spotify last week. The best way I can describe it is as a violinists' concerto, plenty of technique and brilliance. I can't quite compare it to anything I know, perhaps a cross of Szymanowski, Wieniawski. I recommend this concerto; I will listen to it again for sure.


----------



## Pugg

​
I start the day with this legend on the piano.


----------



## SimonNZ

Berlioz's Requiem - Charles Munch, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherezade & Stravinsky's Song of the Nightingale (Reiner); Stravinsky's songs (various singers; Boulez set); waltzes by Johann Strauss II, and Stravinsky's Octet, 1933 Pastorale, Rag-Time for 11 instruments, and Concertino for 12 instruments (Boston Symphony Chamber Players)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Marc Andre- ...23,13... a real journey.


----------



## SimonNZ

Palestrina's Canticum Canticorum (The Song Of Songs) - Michael Howard, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

odd experience this morning-decided to start the day with Mahler 5th,Haitink and the BPO, ready for what some refer to as 'deep listening' ie no distractions-10 minutes in I had to take it off, just did not feel as if I was in any way appreciating either the beauty or angst!
so now far better frame of mind with Beethoven 2nd-Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Trojan horse celebration chorus. One person at TC will understand the significance of me playing this this morning. Davis's conducting is superb! How brilliantly he paces it and how expertly he controls his forces. Berlioz, Davis. Can it get any better? Well maybe in my dreams - Berlioz, Davis and Callas. That would be a match made in heaven!


----------



## Badinerie

Back on the Early Mozart Symphonies Vol IV side 5. 
Symphony 13 F major K112 now and no15 in G major K12 next.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Fernando De Lucia: Operatic Recordings 1902-21", disc three


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*CD10 of Maria Callas: The Live Recitals*

_*In conversation with Edward Downes.*_

A most fascinating way to spend the best part of an hour, Ms. Callas is a very sharp and insightful interviewee. As intriguing off stage as on.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes, Orpheus, and L'histoire de Soldat Suite (Jarvi); Pulcinella (Chailly); Symphonies of Wind Instruments, Symphony of Psalms, and Symphony in 3 Movements (Boulez)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So my Callas Remastered set arrived today, and I decided to do the opposite of what most people are doing, ie start at the end.

*The Callas Rarities* covers recordings made for EMI between 1953 and 1969. Apart from the mono version of the Sleepwalking Scene from *Macbeth* and the Scena from *Il Pirata*, none of these items were approved for release by Callas, so it is important to remember that when listening.

We start with two test recordings of Donna Anna's _Non mi dir_ made in Florence before her first complete opera recording (*Lucia di Lammermoor*, and so that Legge and the engineers could get a feel for her voice. She sails through the aria as if it's the easiest thing in the world (it isn't), but the second take is noticeably more relaxed than the first. Though the recordings were simply in the nature of a "run-through", Callas is incapable of being dull. She reminds us that this aria is in the an appeal to Don Ottavio, caressing the phrases. Her breath control is astounding and there is a moment of pure magic as she phrases through into the second statement of _Non mi dir_, the voice almost suspended in mid air.

We move onto the Sleepwalking Scene, one of Callas's most psychologically complex pieces of singing, which most of us will know better from the stereo version. This one has the added advantage of hearing Callas disappear into the distance as she sings her last melismata up to the top Db, and as is part of the stage instructions.

The Tonini sessions of 1961 and 1962 form the largest body of unreleased material, and were made primarily as "working" sessions for Callas to retrain her voices after the vocal problems that started to beset her at the end of the 1950s. One thing I immediately noticed, listening to these and the older recordings that follow, is that the voice is much more comfortable to listen to in these new remasters. I didn't make direct comparisons, but I remember the sound generally being much more harsh before. Both orchestra and voice seem to have more space around them. None of this material is without interest, but there is an unfinished air, about them, which is hardly surprising, given their provenance. Her voice is generally, but not always, fresher sounding than on the ones that were finally issued (conducted by Rescigno). She adopts a suitably imperious tone as Semiramide, but, shorn of any candenza and quite a bit of ornament, it has a rather bald sound about it. As ever in all this material, her phrasing is wonderfully musical.

The biggest surprises came with the later material, recorded in 1964, 1965 and 1969. The *Aida* duet sounds _much_ better here than in its previous incarnation, the miking more flattering, Callas and Corelli responding brilliantly to each other. Corelli adored Callas. Too bad he isn't on her complete recording of *Aida*, and why not on the EMI *La Gioconda* recorded just before *Norma*? A mystery indeed.

The 1969 sessions too sound much better than I remember them, the performance of Elena's _Arrigo, ah parli_ much more beautiful than my recollection of it, the final chromatic scale with its plunge down to a low F# quite breathtaking.

Of course all these late performances expose marked vocal problems, but I was amazed at just how beautiful much of the singing is. Her musical instincts are never in doubt, and we still hear this amazing ability she had to capture the mood of an aria in just a few notes, how she could match the timbre of her voice to the orchestral introduction. The sighing loneliness she brings to Mathilde's _Selva opaca_ being a perfect example. It's a voice in crisis, but it is still the voice of a great artist.


----------



## Pugg

​
Something light for lunchtime.
Marisa Robles and Osian Ellis .


----------



## aleazk

Stravinsky - _Orpheus_

As PetrB pointed out many times here, the opening bars are simply hypnotic.


----------



## Jeff W

Got my nightly listening started off with Arthur Honegger's Symphonies No. 1, 2 & 5. Charles Dutoit led the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.









Next, I listened to Stravinksy's 'Rite of Spring' and the Pulcinella Suite. Yoel Levi led the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra in this one.









Dialed things back and gave Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2 a listen. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill led the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I'm a sucker for clarinet concertos, in case I haven't made that clear 









Finishing up with Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 20, 21 & 1. Geza Anda leads the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The Trojan horse celebration chorus. One person at TC will understand the significance of me playing this this morning. Davis's conducting is superb! How brilliantly he paces it and how expertly he controls his forces. Berlioz, Davis. Can it get any better? Well maybe in my dreams - Berlioz, Davis and Callas. That would be a match made in heaven!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOOOOOOME!!!!!! VICTORY!-- on both counts!

_Cel-e-BRAT-ion. _


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto a quattro da chiesa in G Minor, Op.2, No.5

Concerto Koln


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex (Salonen); Fairy's Kiss, Faun and Shepherdess, and Ode (Knussen); Apollo and Concerto for String Orchestra in D (Bashmet)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So continuing backwards though the Callas Remastered set. There never actually was a Verdi Arias Vol III, though one had been planned. Warner here use the cover of an album issued in 1972 of material Callas eventually agreed to have issued. The original album also included the Act I Scena from *Il Pirata*, but did not include the *Il Corsaro* arias, Amelia's _Morro, ma prima in grazia_ or Leonora's _Tacea la notte placida_.

This was actually one of the first Callas LPs I owned, as most of her recorded repertoire had inexplicably been deleted by EMI. I remember I sampled a couple of arias in Windows, the local classical music store in Newcastle, but initially alienated by the harsh sounds I heard coming from the listening booth, I left the shop without buying the disc. However somehow those tones had resonated in my mind's ear, and eventually I went back and bought it. It was a decision I never regretted, as I learned to listen not just to the voice, but what she was doing with it. It also introduced me to some Verdi I'd never heard before, namely the arias from *I Lombardi*, *Attila* and *I Vespri Siciliani*. I knew absolutely then that Verdi was my composer.

Taking first the arias not on that original LP, we find the arias from *Il Corasaro* recorded in 1969, really remarkably good. Her legato line is better than both Caballe and Norman on the studio recording of the opera, and she unerringly captures the mood of each aria. The *Trovatore* has some magical moments, but at no place challenges her superb recording with Karajan. Amelia's _Morro, ma prima in grazia_ is very good with a superb, firm top B leading into a perfectly shaped final cadenza.

Swings and roundabouts on the rest. The tone at the beginning of the *I Lombardi* aria is indeed somewhat uningratiating, but once past the opening statement, she is in securer form, and molds the line beautifully. Both the *Attila* and *I Vespri Siciilani* arias go well, the legato line beautifully held, and with Rescigno conjuring up some gorgeous sounds from the orchestra for the _Sospendi o rive_ section of the *Attila* aria. I'd sooner here this version than Deutekom's on the complete recording. Amelia's grand Act II scena is full of passion, drama and fantasy. Though the ascent to top C is hard won, she grandly phrases on and through the note, so that it does not become the focal point of the aria.

The one incontrovertibly great performance on the disc is Aida's _Ritorna vincitor_. This was not originally planned, but sessions had been getting a bit tense and Callas and the orchestra took a break. During the break Michel Glotz, the recording producer played a performance of Crespin singing the aria, which had been recorded the previous day. Callas was incensed, finding the performance completely antithetical to her sensibilities, lugubrious and slow. "I could hardly get the words out, when I did this with Maestro Serafin." On learning that the parts were still there, she said, "Come on, Nicola, let's do it!" and this is what they did - in one take! As always Callas loved a challenge, and this was as if someone had laid down the gauntlet. Somehow she recovers much of her old security, and the aria is brim full of drama and passion. Just listen to the anguish she pours out in _Ah! non fu in terra mai da più crudeli angosce un core affranto_, the desperation of _Ah, sventurata che dissi?_, with the final plea to the Gods heart wrenchingly poignant. This is Callas at her best.


----------



## George O

jim prideaux said:


> odd experience this morning-decided to start the day with Mahler 5th,Haitink and the BPO, ready for what some refer to as 'deep listening' ie no distractions-10 minutes in I had to take it off, just did not feel as if I was in any way appreciating either the beauty or angst!
> so now far better frame of mind with Beethoven 2nd-Harnoncourt and the COE.


I've experienced that same kind of thing myself. There's no point in forcing yourself to listen to something when you're not receptive to it for some reason at that particular time.


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 3

London Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein
Norma Proctor, contralto
Ambrosian Singers
Wandsworth School Boys Choir

2-LP set on Unicorn (London), from 1970

This is my favorite M3, easily a 5 stars out of 5 stars record.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 73 in D Major, 'La Chasse' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).


----------



## Orfeo

*Giuseppe Verdi*
Opera in four acts "Otello."
-Mario del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, Aldo Protti, Romanato, Satre, Corena, Krause, Cesarini, Arbace.
-The Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna State Opera Chorus, & The Vienna Kinderchor/Herbert von Karajan.
-->_This is a great Otello, probably the most gripping out there. Monaco is not everyone's favorite (from what I read), but he shines here. And Karajan is a reminder again how excellent he was as a Verdian._

*Ferruccio Busoni*
Piano Concerto in C major, op. 39.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra (and Male Chorus)/Mark Elder.

*Robert Fuchs*
Cello Sonatas nos. I & II.
Seven Fantasy Pieces for cello and piano, op. 78.
-Mark Drobinsky, cello.
-Daniel Blumenthal, piano.


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Alzira" (Muti/Sony)
Chopin - Grand Duo Concertante on Themes from "Robert le Diable" (Kliegel/Naxos)
Glazunov - The Seasons (Serebrier/Warner)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

George O said:


> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 3
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein
> Norma Proctor, contralto
> Ambrosian Singers
> Wandsworth School Boys Choir
> 
> 2-LP set on Unicorn (London), from 1970


I remember it being out of print, one of those Amazon $100 recordings. When it was finally rerelased on CD and Berkshire Record Outlet announced that they were carrying it, I called them to order mine and warned the order-taker to expect quite a few calls that day.

This morning, Bax, Symphony No. 3.


----------



## starthrower

Trying out some Stockhausen pieces.


----------



## rrudolph

Ives: Piano Sonata #1








Ives: Study #20-Even Durations-Unevenly Divided/Study #21-Some Southpaw Pitching!/Study #22/Varied Air and Variations-Study #2 for Ears or Aural and Mental Exercise!!!/Waltz Rondo/Three Page Sonata/Study #9-The Anti-Abolitionist Riots in the 1830's and 1840's/Three Quarter Tone Pieces for Two Pianos








Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke Op. 11/Sechs Kleine Klavierstucke Op. 19/Funf Klavierstucke Op. 23/Suite fur Klavier Op. 25


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


G.F. *Handel*, 
Orlando
R.Jacobs / B.Mehta et al. / B'ROCK Orchestra
Archiv

German link - UK link

#classicalmusic #morninglistening w/ @bejunmehta, #Handel, @sunhaeim, @skarthauser, @B'Rock_Orchestra, @DGclassics et. al.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Symphony No. 39 in E-Flat Major (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).


----------



## Cosmos

Good morning everybody! Started off with "Autumn" from Vivaldi's Four Seasons










Now; Delius' Sonata for String Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Pugg

​
The classic Verdi / Karajan : Otello.
The recording is 53 years old and still sounding so overwhelming.


----------



## Jos

Vivaldi, Tartini, Boccherini; Celloconcertos
Mstislav Rostropovich
Collegium Musicum Zurich, Paul Sacher
DGG 1978









Mozart violinconcerto kV 216
Zino Francescatti
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter
Philips 10". 1965









Paganini violinconcerto nr 4
Arthur Grumiaux
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Franco Gallini
Philips 10" 1965
Coverphoto by Paul Huf


----------



## Orfeo

Pugg said:


> ​
> The classic Verdi / Karajan : Otello.
> The recording is 53 years old and still sounding so overwhelming.


Yes, yes, yes, oh yes......


----------



## Cosmos

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


This was the first album of this work that I got. Absolutely wonderful! Also the Scythian Suite was a pleasant, head-banging surprise


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'*
Leopold Stokowski & the London Symphony Orchestra









A most beautiful recording.


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 73 in D Major, 'La Chasse' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).
> 
> View attachment 52348


I am not familiar with Harnoncourt's Haydn. I have heard an extensive amount of his Bach with Concentus Musicus Wien, but not Haydn. Anything special?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​
> The classic Verdi / Karajan : Otello.
> The recording is 53 years old and still sounding so overwhelming.


This was actually the set I got to know the opera by, and it does indeed have much to commend it. However when I came to getting a set on CD, I decided against it. The sound, as you say, is terrific considering its age. Del Monaco undoubtedly has the right voice for the role, and, probably encouraged by Karajan, gives a more subtle performance than was his wont, but beside both Vickers and Domingo, he leaves a lot to be desired. Tebaldi also has exactly the right voice for the part, and she sings beautifully if somewhat impassively. However I would not prefer her to the less vocally entitled but more dramatically attuned Scotto, or to Freni or (on DVD performances with Domingo) Te Kanawa or Fleming, though she is preferable to Rysanek on Vickers's first set. Protti is just plain dull, no match for Milnes or Leiferkus, and certainly not for Gobbi. (I seem to remember reading somewhere on the forum that Protti was a last minute replacement for Bastianini, who was also a not particularly subtle artist, though there was the compensation of his magnificent baritone). 
The greatest part of the set is the orchestral playing and Karajan's tautly dramatic conducting.
I still find it difficult to choose my favourite *Otello*. I have Serafin (for Vickers and Gobbi) and Levine (mostly for Scotto). I'm told Domingo's recording with Chung is the best of his recordings, but I'm not much of a fan of Studer. I do like the DVD of the Covent Garden performance with Te Kanawa and Leiferkus.
Best of all might be a Met DVD with Vickers, Scotto and MacNeil (as long as you can get past Vickers's frightful Afro wig).


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Quartet in B Major, Op.40, No.3

Richard Fuller on piano with members of Musica Aeterna Bratislava: Peter Zajicek, violin -- Jan Grener, viola -- Peter Kirral, cello


----------



## Orfeo

GregMitchell said:


> This was actually the set I got to know the opera by, and it does indeed have much to commend it. However when I came to getting a set on CD, I decided against it. The sound, as you say, is terrific considering its age. Del Monaco undoubtedly has the right voice for the role, and, probably encouraged by Karajan, gives a more subtle performance than was his wont, but beside both Vickers and Domingo, he leaves a lot to be desired. Tebaldi also has exactly the right voice for the part, and she sings beautifully if somewhat impassively. However I would not prefer her to the less vocally entitled but more dramatically attuned Scotto, or to Freni or (on DVD performances with Domingo) Te Kanawa or Fleming, though she is preferable to Rysanek on Vickers's first set. Protti is just plain dull, no match for Milnes or Leiferkus, and certainly not for Gobbi. (I seem to remember reading somewhere on the forum that Protti was a last minute replacement for Bastianini, who was also a not particularly subtle artist, though there was the compensation of his magnificent baritone).
> The greatest part of the set is the orchestral playing and Karajan's tautly dramatic conducting.
> I still find it difficult to choose my favourite *Otello*. I have Serafin (for Vickers and Gobbi) and Levine (mostly for Scotto). I'm told Domingo's recording with Chung is the best of his recordings, but I'm not much of a fan of Studer. I do like the DVD of the Covent Garden performance with Te Kanawa and Leiferkus.
> Best of all might be a Met DVD with Vickers, Scotto and MacNeil (as long as you can get past Vickers's frightful Afro wig).


Out of curiosity, what do you think of Toscanini's RCA one (with Vinay, Nelli, Valdengo)?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Quartet Nos. 14 and 15*


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Tomlinson Griffes (1884-1920): Piano Sonata in F# minor. Nice, very nice! Much more harmonically advanced than I thought possible. This was Griffes' last work.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

dholling said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you think of Toscanini's RCA one (with Vinay, Nelli, Valdengo)?


I am ashamed to say I don't really know it, and I really ought to. Ditto the Panizza recording from the Met with Martinelli, Rethberg and Panizza.

When I was younger I stupidly avoided pre 1950s recordings, but these are two I do need to hear. I did hear some of the Toscanini once, but, as I was so madly into sopranos in those days, Nelli was a bit of a stumbling block.

Anyway, I should definitely repair the omission.


----------



## rrudolph

Ives: Robert Browning Overture/Three Places in New England








Schoenberg: Violin Concerto Op. 36








Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra Op. 31








Ives: Symphony #1/Symphony #4


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata *with Jean-Guihen *Queyras* on cello and Alexandre *Tharaud* on the keyboard.

These gents sound fantastic together - I will definitely be looking into their other joint recordings.


----------



## JACE

Schumann's Fourth Symphony (again!) on the way into work this morning:









*Schumann: Symphony No. 4 / James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra*

I really love this CD.

Not surprisingly, Levine & the Philadelphians are heavier than Szell & the Clevelanders. But I think their performance works beautifully. Philly's big, plush sound emphasizes the music's grandeur. On the other hand, Szell's performance is leaner -- with more drama, more _élan_.

Both are great! 

I feel like I'm crossing some sort of threshold with Schumann's symphonies. I'm finally "hearing" them.


----------



## JACE

rrudolph said:


> Ives: Robert Browning Overture/Three Places in New England
> View attachment 52363


Ormandy's "Three Places in New England" was my gateway to Ives' music. It hit me like a ton of bricks! And I still love it.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.39 in G Minor

Trevor Pinnock conducting the English Concert


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 1
Chicago Symphony
Pierre Boulez

This is the way I prefer my Mahler. No added schmalz.

A fine performance!


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> I remember it being out of print, one of those Amazon $100 recordings. When it was finally rerelased on CD and Berkshire Record Outlet announced that they were carrying it, I called them to order mine and warned the order-taker to expect quite a few calls that day.


I got mine at BRO too.


----------



## Orfeo

GregMitchell said:


> I am ashamed to say I don't really know it, and I really ought to. Ditto the Panizza recording from the Met with Martinelli, Rethberg and Panizza.
> 
> When I was younger I stupidly avoided pre 1950s recordings, but these are two I do need to hear. I did hear some of the Toscanini once, but, as I was so madly into sopranos in those days, Nelli was a bit of a stumbling block.
> 
> Anyway, I should definitely repair the omission.


I like the recording myself. My favorite is the Karajan that I'm finishing (Levine being a close second), but this one is very solid. As far as the recorded sound is concerned, the RCA one is adequate, but this re-issue seems to be better (from what I gathered).

Here's the link to the Guild's re-issue of Toscanini's Otello.
-->http://www.amazon.com/Verdi-Otello-Vinay-Valdengo-Toscanini/dp/B0001PIZHO

Enjoy.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

dholling said:


> I like the recording myself. My favorite is the Karajan that I'm finishing (Levine being a close second), but this one is very solid. As far as the recorded sound is concerned, the RCA one is adequate, but this re-issue seems to be better (from what I gathered).
> 
> Here's the link to the Guild's re-issue of Toscanini's Otello.
> -->http://www.amazon.com/Verdi-Otello-Vinay-Valdengo-Toscanini/dp/B0001PIZHO
> 
> Enjoy.


Thank you.

No love for Vickers then? I've just listened to some of the Toscanini on Spotify, only the beginning of the opera and the Love Duet, so I can't really comment yet. But, from what I've heard so far, Vickers remains my favourite Otello. Toscanini seems a trifle hasty in the duet to me too, but, as I say, I'd really need to hear it as part of the whole performance before making my mind up.


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> Schumann's Fourth Symphony (again!) on the way into work this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schumann: Symphony No. 4 / James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra*
> 
> I really love this CD.
> 
> Not surprisingly, Levine & the Philadelphians are heavier than Szell & the Clevelanders. But I think their performance works beautifully. Philly's big, plush sound emphasizes the music's grandeur. On the other hand, Szell's performance is leaner -- with more drama, more _élan_.
> 
> Both are great!
> 
> I feel like I'm crossing some sort of threshold with Schumann's symphonies. I'm finally "hearing" them.


I love this album myself (though I love their recordings of the 2nd and 3rd better). Like Barenboim's Warner (with the Staatskapelle Berlin), their renditions are big-boned, old-schooled, hair-raising affairs. And I love that! Kubelik's approach is a nice deviation, with his more leaner, analytical slant, but I want the big-boned.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Quartet Nos. 14 and 15*


A superb traversal, imho.

Forced to pick just _one_ DSCH String Quartet cycle, I'd probably go with this set.

But I am glad that I _don't_ have to pick just one!


----------



## Cosmos

Three sets of variations by Brahms:

Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel (which was great)
Variations on an Original Theme
Variations on a Hungarian Song


----------



## mirepoix

Saint-Saëns - Symphony No.2









It's not often I've a day at work and find someone to be...difficult. However today was such a day. But now I've been fed, handed a glass of wine, and will gladly listen to Saint-Saëns 2nd symphony and forget all about the day.
And I hope that your own day and your listening are good.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> I like the recording myself. My favorite is the Karajan that I'm finishing (Levine being a close second), but this one is very solid. As far as the recorded sound is concerned, the RCA one is adequate, but this re-issue seems to be better (from what I gathered).
> 
> Here's the link to the Guild's re-issue of Toscanini's Otello.
> -->http://www.amazon.com/Verdi-Otello-Vinay-Valdengo-Toscanini/dp/B0001PIZHO
> 
> Enjoy.


Well, I'm even more of a mess: I like the EMI Karajan for the conducting (AND the Decca Karajan as well); the Serafin for the drama of Vickers and of Rysanek; the Levine CD and the Covent Garden DVD for Scotto and for Te Kanawa, respectively.

I've never found an _Otello_ that's 'it' for me though.


----------



## JACE

dholling said:


> I love this album myself (though I love their recordings of the 2nd and 3rd better). Like Barenboim's Warner (with the Staatskapelle Berlin), their renditions are big-boned, old-schooled, hair-raising affairs. And I love that! Kubelik's approach is a nice deviation, with his more leaner, analytical slant, but I want the big-boned.


David, I wish the 2-CD box with all four of the Levine/Philly performances was still available. It's not, so I got the CD with Syms. Nos. 2 & 4 as an inexpensive stop-gap. But now I feel like I NEED to hear the First and Third too! I might just have to bite the bullet and pay a premium for one of the used sets. _Doh!_ 

Will have to check out Barenboim's recordings. I've not heard them. Thanks for the heads-up.

I'm with you on Kubelik & the BRSO's Schumann. I like it a lot. ...But Levine throws down!


----------



## Jos

Schumann, violinsonatas 1&2
Kremer and Argerich
DGG, recorded in 1985, issued in 1986

Last days of the supremacy of the vinyl record. This is a fine example of how good these big black discs can sound!


----------



## millionrainbows

These Zinman/Baltimore issues are really good. I saw Marshlin Blair's post on this, and it reminded me. The recordings are excellent, and will raise the hair on your neck if you have subs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Quintet*


----------



## julianoq

Listening to Evgeny Kissin playing Chopin. Starting with the Barcarolle and it sound quite good, proceeding to the Ballades.


----------



## millionrainbows

Stuff he did at IRCAM. Very good. Lots of flute, which I like; that French sensibility.


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> David, I wish the 2-CD box with all four of the Levine/Philly performances was still available. It's not, so I got the CD with Syms. Nos. 2 & 4 as an inexpensive stop-gap. But now I feel like I NEED to hear the First and Third too! I might just have to bite the bullet and pay a premium for one of the used sets. _Doh!_
> 
> Will have to check out Barenboim's recordings. I've not heard them. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> I'm with you on Kubelik & the BRSO's Schumann. I like it a lot. ...But Levine throws down!


You're welcome.
That said, the Levine set is available (shockingly at higher prices).
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-4-Sy...id=1412188677&sr=1-1&keywords=schumann+levine


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Duparc, Massenet. Unbelievably finessed singing. Teyte's Duparc is _divine_.









Nielsen Three and Five, Ole Schmidt/LSO. Virility, vitality, and solid, powerful engineering.









Entire disc









Stokowski's live Royal Philharmonic "Poem of Ecstasy" is off the charts. I love his treatment of the strings especially. A raw and hollow sounding recording, but absolutely first-rate reading.


----------



## bejart

Jiri Cart (1708-1778): Flute Sonata in G Major

Petr Pomkla, flute -- Dalibor Pimek, cello -- Lucie Fiserova, harpischord


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> These Zinman/Baltimore issues are really good. I saw Marshlin Blair's post on this, and it reminded me. The recordings are excellent, and will raise the hair on your neck if you have subs.


The Zinman has better sound than the Schippers, definately; and the Zinman's absolutely fantastic--- it's just that for the "School for Scandal Overture"?-- I really feel Schippers' strings like no one else doing it. He takes that sweeping, arpeggiated string passage like Stokowski might handle it with Philadelphia from the 1930's. Absolutely thrilling.


----------



## Itullian

Magnificent recording. I love Messiaen.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Requiem fur Mignon, Nachtlied from the box set by Gardiner and the ORR.


----------



## clara s

Triumph, fame, expression, romance, melody...

I can think of so many more words for this composition.
But what describes it best, is Passion...

Who can see the insecurity of Pyotr Ilyich in this concerto?
How can anybody approach this magnificent Allegro non troppo
without feeling a deep emotion and a warm breath in his ear?

A great composer's piano concerto no1 in B-flat minor.

With any pianist you fancy
Argerich, Horowitz, Richter, Trifonov, Wang, Pogorelich, Lang Lang

My choice? Van Cliburn, and the journey begins


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alkan - 25 Preludes Op. 31 *(1847)*
Shostakovich - 24 Preludes, Op. 34* (1932-33)
Olli Mustonen (Piano) [Decca, 1991]

Olli Mustonen gives a fine rendition of both cycles here. There is an unexpected cohesion to the Alkan work, which is really quite experimental for 1847.










*Liszt
Années de Pèlerinage II Deuxieme annee: Italie S161
Supplement: Venezia e Napoli S162*
Jenö Jandó (Piano) - [Naxos, 1991]

I have a tendency to overlook Jando unfairly in Liszt's Annees de Pelerinage since I also own cycles on CD by more celebrated pianists - Bolet, Kempff and Brendel. But Jando is a fine interpreter in his own right, and well recorded on these 1991 Naxos releases.










*Liszt - Années de Pèlerinage III (Years of Pilgrimage) Troisieme annee S163*
Jenö Jandó (Piano) [Naxos, 1991]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Polonaises


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's cantata BWV 138 "Why are you troubled, my heart?"

For the 15th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pure greatness.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well, I'm even more of a mess: I like the EMI Karajan for the conducting (AND the Decca Karajan as well); the Serafin for the drama of Vickers and of Rysanek; the Levine CD and the Covent Garden DVD for Scotto and for Te Kanawa, respectively.
> 
> I've never found an _Otello_ that's 'it' for me though.


I haven't heard all these Otello recordings, but I got to know the opera through two oldies - first the Vickers/Rysanek/Gobbi/Serafin and then the Del Monaco/Tebaldi/Protti/Karajan - and then later heard the Domingo/Studer/Leiferkus/Chung. I like them in the order in which I heard them.

The role of Otello absolutely requires (on recordings; on stage is another matter) a voice of heroic size and timbre if the opera is to be more than the sordid domestic tragedy which is its basic plot. If Otello is not a hero he cannot be a fallen hero. I've seen a video of Domingo acting very powerfully, but on a recording his voice doesn't fill the part. I found the Chung recording unsatisfactory in several respects: tempos rushed (is it Toscanini's legacy that conductors think that speed equals excitement in Verdi?), an unidiomatic, dry-voiced Iago, and Domingo trying to sound heroic. If I wanted Domingo I'm certain I'd prefer his earlier recording with Scotto, but I have to turn to Vickers and Del Monaco for a real Otello.

I've mentioned in a previous post a very interesting, and quite powerful, live Salzburg performance from 1951 with Ramon Vinay under Furtwangler. You can pick it up for a few dollars on Amazon and I'd recommend it as a supplementary version despite some very mediocre sound. Vinay is probably a matter of taste vocally but his grip on the character is second to none. I've also recently heard a couple of excerpts from the title role sung in German by Lauritz Melchior on a Nimbus Prima Voce recital, and was simply knocked sideways by his voice and the intensity of his concentration. I'm tempted to say that it was, translation notwithstanding, the most heroic and the greatest portrayal of Otello I know.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Triumph, fame, expression, romance, melody...
> 
> I can think of so many more words for this composition.
> But what describes it best, is Passion...
> 
> Who can see the insecurity of Pyotr Ilyich in this concerto?
> How can anybody approach this magnificent Allegro non troppo
> without feeling a deep emotion and a warm breath in his ear?
> 
> A great composer's piano concerto no1 in B-flat minor.
> 
> With any pianist you fancy
> Argerich, Horowitz, Richter, Trifonov, Wang, Pogorelich, Lang Lang
> 
> My choice? Van Cliburn, and the journey begins
> 
> View attachment 52377


That has always been my favorite performance of Tchaikovsky No. 1.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brian, Violin Concerto*

I didn't like it the first time I heard it. It sounds better the second time through.


----------



## bejart

Anton Ferdinand Titz (1742-1810): String Quartet in C Minor

Hoffmeister Quartet: Ulla Bundies and Christoph Heidemann, violins -- Aino Hildebrandt, viola -- Martin Seemann, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Flute Concerto
Clarinet Concerto
Wind Quintet


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this set today. Overall, it's the best combo of performance and sonics of many sets that I own. Sure, a certain P&F might be slightly preferable by someone else, but this is a set that is consistently satisfying. Triton just released Book II, so I will certainly buy it.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music was Haydn's Symphonies No. 103 and 104. Eugen Jochum led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## aleazk

John Adams - _Saxophone Concerto_


----------



## Weston

Some lighter than usual music for me this evening.

*Jean Perrin: Cello Concerto, Op. 27*
Jean-François Antonioli / Kammerakademie Potsdam / Emil Rovner, cello








I'm not sure if this was intentional but it seems to open with some slower echoes of Shostakovich's first cello concerto in the way the flute and trumpets have their say as well. The first two movements give the impression of something really important going on. The third is little more on the frivolous side, but tosses phrases around in an interesting way. I think this is my first serious listen to Perrin. I like it.

*Vittorio Rieti: Serenata for violin & chamber orchestra*
Melvin Strauss / Longy Artists Ensemble








One of Zappa's album titles asks "Does Humor Belong in Music?" The answer is yes, and this piece proves it, if Haydn hadn't 200 years prior. At least that's the vibe I'm getting anyway. It's clever yet very complex. Not unlike Zappa in a weird sort of way, just without the bodily fluids. This is what is might sound like if Zappa had written the soundtrack to a Doris Day movie.

Okay I admit I'm in a weird place tonight. 

*
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2, "Le Double" *
Daniel Barenboim / Orchestre de Paris








Nice skullduggery going on in this one. I probably still enjoy the 1st symphony a little better, but this is not without its moments. I find the use of harpsichord a little weird in a symphony. How does it not get drowned out? The second movement is very nice, my favorite of the three.


----------



## Sid James

*Andrew Schultz* (music) *and Gordon Kalton Willams* (text)
_Journey to Horseshoe Bend - A cantata for actors, singers, choruses and orchestra_ (based on the novel by TGH Strehlow)
- John Stanton & Aaron Pedersen, speakers ; 
Rodney Macann, bass baritone ; 
David Bruce, boy soprano ; 
Sydney Children's Choir / Lyn Williams ; 
Ntaria Ladies Choir / David Roennfeldt ; 
Sydney Philharmonia Motet Choir / Brett Weymarck ; 
Sydney SO / David Porcelijn 
(ABC Classics)

*Journey to Horseshoe Bend *tells the story of a German missionary in early 20th century Australia, weaving it together with Australian Aboriginal and Christian narratives. The text is in English, German and the language of the Aranda people of central Australia. The story is of Carl Strehlow's final journey and death in 1922. The landscape and weather patterns of the desert are conveyed in word and music.

Strehlow had made an extensive documentation of the Aranda people's language, culture and music. The choir he founded (Ntaria Ladies Choir) sings in this performance, culminating in Bach's chorale _Wachet Auf (Sleepers Awake!) _being woven in counterpoint with Strehlow's translation of it into Aranda (_Kaarerrai worlamparinyai_). This is the emotional high point in the piece, which celebrates the life of Strehlow and the culture which he had embraced (at a time when it this was not the norm for white people, much less for religious ministers).

This was my first listen to this work, and as with orchestral works by Schultz I liked that balance between the epic and intimate. It also has parallels with Tippett's_ A Child of our Time_, in terms of combining different histories and traditions. I plan to do a post about Schultz on the Australian composers thread soon.










*Martin* _Petite Symphonie Concertante for harp, harpsichord, piano and two string orchestras_
- Osian Ellis, harp ; Simon Preston, harpsichord ; Philip Ledger, piano ; Academy of St Martin in the Fields under Neville Marriner (EMI)

*Frank Martin's Petite Symphonie Concertante *combines old and new. One of the composer's earliest recollections was a performance of Bach's _St Matthew Passion_. Martin's other influences in this piece include Schoenberg and Stravinsky, namely the incorporation of serial technique and Neo-Classicism. There's also a hint of jazz, particularly in the harpsichord part. Martin spent many years in Paris, and his eclectic style mirrors the diversity of modern music there.

The piece is in two movements, lacking a scherzo. It opens with the strings playing a theme which goes through the whole piece. There is a choral quality here. This serves as a prelude to the next section, which is more animated and colourful. The second movement opens with a cadenza for the three soloists and concludes with a lively march.

The work was premiered in Zurich under its dedicatee, Paul Sacher. Two years later in 1948, Ernest Ansermet gave the American premiere, which was aired on the NBC radio network. Martin had collaborated with both conductors in promoting new music after returning to Switzerland from Paris.










*Beethoven*
_String Quartet in A minor, Op. 132
String Quartet in F major, H. 34_ (transcription of_ Piano Sonata in E major, Op. 14 #1_)
- Kodály Quartet: Attila Falvay & Tamás Szabó, violins ; Gábor Fias, viola ; György Éder, cello (Naxos)

And another favourite string quartet, *Beethoven's Op. 132*.


----------



## JACE

NP:









*Chopin: Ballades / Zimerman*


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Grosse Fugue, 4-hand piano arrangement by Beethoven Op. 134, Frank Zabel and Stefan Thomas. From the big Brilliant box. Brilliant!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.34 in E Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Berlioz's Les Nuits d'ete - Vesselina kasarova, mezzo, Pinchas Steinberg, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​First things first :Brahms, Pogorelich


----------



## science

I've really wanted to be here because I've listened to all this wonderful music. If anyone hasn't heard something here, you might consider it!

View attachment 52391
View attachment 52392
View attachment 52393
View attachment 52394
View attachment 52395


----------



## science

View attachment 52396
View attachment 52397


I don't think anyone should trust my opinion on the matter, but just personally the Monte disk is currently my favorite Cinquecento disk. If they're new to you, maybe you would start there. But there's a lot of Renaissance music out there that is more famous, so...

Anyway, moving on:

View attachment 52398
View attachment 52399


That Lieberson disk was an unexpected joy. I had no idea what to expect, but I really enjoyed it.

View attachment 52400


----------



## science

View attachment 52401


I think that's my favorite cover of all time. It's good music too.

View attachment 52402
View attachment 52404


View attachment 52405
View attachment 52408


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto, Capriccio, Movements for Piano & Orchestra (Mustonen/Ashkenazy); Violin Concerto (Kopatchinskaya/Jurowski); Duo Concertante & other works (Craft); Persephone (Michael Tilson Thomas)


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symhony No. 5, Petrenko. Monumental! And No. 9 too is great.


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> View attachment 52394


I haven't played that Willaert since I purchased it. I'll take this as a reminder and pull it out for a listen later tonight. Haven't heard the Monte - will keep an eye out for it.

but playing now:










Brahms' Piano Concerto No.1 - Clifford Curzon, piano, George Szell, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Elgar's Cello Concerto - Heinrich Schiff, cello, Mark Elder, cond.

heh...its been so long since I'd played this work that I'd forgotten that its That Thing Wot Du Pre Did.

at the secondhand shop I said "Elgar wrote a cello concerto? have I heard that? (seriously)

then five minutes ago: "D'OH!!"


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven Middle Quartets. No 59 No 1 in f. Rasoumovsky
Finally getting a chance to listen to the lp's I picked up recently.


----------



## tdc

Stravinsky - Concerto in E flat, _Dumbarton Oaks_










Harmonically and structurally this work seems very impressive to me, beautiful sonorities and great use of suspensions to create dissonance.


----------



## aleazk

Irving Fine - _Music for Piano_

American neoclassicism at its peak.


----------



## ArtMusic

Another one of those unknown composers of the past writing new beautiful music to my ears.


----------



## SimonNZ

Manolis Kalomiris' Symphony No.3 "Palamanian" - Nikitas Tsakiroglou, narrator, Byron Fidetzis, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DrMike said:


> I am not familiar with Harnoncourt's Haydn. I have heard an extensive amount of his Bach with Concentus Musicus Wien, but not Haydn. Anything special?


I must say yes. Harnoncourt makes the winds blaze and makes excellent dynamic contrasts. His Haydn is very fun to listen to - I would describe it as 'volatile' - Harnoncourt's fortes are sharp and short, the general sound is very transparent - he also picks excellent soloists. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Major, 'Spring' (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).









An excellent record, very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I haven't heard this set in maybe 20 years. It was one of the first complete opera sets I owned, the De Sabata being unavailable when I first started collecting in the late 1960s. Originally intended to be the soundtrack of a film, a project that fell through, EMI obviously wanted to cash in on the success of Callas and Gobbi's performances together in 1964 and 1965 in London, Paris and New York. Considering how closely they are associated with their respective roles, it is a surprise to find that before the Zeffirelli production at Covent Garden, they had only once before played opposite each other in the opera, and then only in a performance of Act II at a Paris Opera Gala, and yet they cast their shadows over the opera as no others do.

Let's first get the caveats out of the way. Pretre doesn't have De Sabata's grip on the score, but he has his moments, and the torture scene is particularly thrilling; Callas's voice is considerably trimmed down from the first recording and some of the top Cs are closer to screams than actual notes, though, in this new pressing, they don't seem anywhere near as bad as I remember them; Gobbi too has lost some of his vocal sheen, but is as authoritative as ever.

However, we should remember that this recording was made at about the same time as Callas and Gobbi were appearing on stage. Even without seeing them, you sense their deep rapport. The producer John Copley was Zeffirelli's assistant on the Covent Garden production, and he once told me that rehearsing with Callas and Gobbi was not like rehearsing with opera singers at all. Zeffirelli would let them run a whole scene, improvising their moves as you would with actors. They would then sit down and discuss what had worked, what hadn't and go back over the scene incorporating any new ideas that came up. In all his career, he said, he has never come across such complete actor-singers. This ability to play off each other comes across in all their scenes on disc.

I do miss Callas's ability to soar and swell the tone at a line such as _Egli vedi ch'io piango_, but their are compensations. When she cries _Non posso piu_ in Act II, this is literally the sound of a woman at the end of her tether, and her chest tones in _son io che cosi torturata_ rend the heart. In the last act, her recounting of the murder lacks the power of the De Sabata, though she manages _Io quella lama gli piantai nel cor_ better than expected with an exciting plunge into chest voice. Here too the top C sounds better than I remember; I assume this must be something to do with the improved sound picture. Her Tosca on this set is more feminine, more vulnerable, if you like, with dozens of lovely touches in the love duets, if not the ability to ride the orchestra that she had in the first recording.

Gobbi still sounds superb. I doubt I will ever hear another Scarpia to rival him. His Scarpia is a gentleman and a thug and more interesting because of that. A man of impeccable manners, who never gets his hands dirty, making sure he has minions to do his dirty work for him. His performance, too is full of detail. Note the unconcerned way he sings _La povera mia cena fu interrotta_, cruelly feigning surprise at Tosca's distress; the ironic tone he adopts at _violenza non ti faro_, gradually piling on the pressure, until Tosca succumbs to him.

Cavaradossi? Well Bergonzi sings beautifully, but I missed Di Stefano's ardour, his personality, and he is in especially good voice in the De Sabata recording. Beside him Bergonzi sounds a bit anonymous.

The orchestra play well for Pretre, but they are not the equal of the La Scala players, and of course this set will never replace the classic De Sabata *Tosca*, which will always be the one to have. This one isn't entirely without merit, though, and Callas completists will want to have it in their collection. Others should stick with De Sabata.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stockhausen's From The Seven Days - Ensemble Musique Vivante, Diego Masson


----------



## SimonNZ

Willaert's Missa Mente Tota - Cinquecento


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok's Sonata For 2 Pianos And Percussion, Stravinsky's Concerto for 2 solo pianos and sonata for 2 pianos (Alfons & Aloys Kontarsky); Berg's Chamber Concerto, Stravinsky's Dumbarton Oaks, 8 instrumental Miniatures for 15 Players, and Ebony Concerto (Boulez); Honegger's Symphony 3 and Stravinsky's Concerto for String Orchestra in D (Karajan); The Rake's Progress (Gardiner)


----------



## Pugg

​Johannes Verhulst , symphonie in E and other works .
Played by the Residentie orchestra .


----------



## MagneticGhost

First I listened to Mendelssohn's Piano Concertos No.1+2 - played by Peter Katin and the LPO










Then I spent an hour meditating upon this sumptious disc of early Christian Chants from my Sacred Music Boxset from Harmonia Mundi.









Then from the same - a beautifully rendered Missa Solemnis from Philippe Herreweghe - with much solemnity and little bombast.









This boxset has actually just been re-released you lucky people. It is going for the ridiculously cheap price of £26 on AmazonUK. It is a wonderful collection. A must buy! Highly recommended.


----------



## Bas

Sir Edward Elgar - Violin Concerto in Bm
By Tasmin Little [violin], Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis [dir.], on Chandos


----------



## Jeff W

Tried my best to make it an all British night of listening. Let's see how I did!









Started with Ralph Vaughn-Williams and the Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony' and the Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. Bernard Haitink led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Went next to Gustav Holst's 'The Planets'. James Levine led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









Went next to the Edward Elgar and William Walton Cello Concertos. Yo-Yo Ma played the solo cello while Andre Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra.









Continuing with Walton, I went next to the Viola and Violin concertos. Nigel Kennedy played both the solo Viola and Violin while Andre Previn led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.









Unfortunately, it is here that I ran out of British composers. Beethoven's Piano Concertos No. 3, 4 & 5 are my last stop. Alfred Brendel plays the solo piano while Bernard Haitink leads the London Philharmonic Orchestra. (Does it count if it is an English orchestra playing?)


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.188 in C Major

Balasz Mate conducting the Aura Musicale -- Benedek Csalog, flute


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chopin: Ballades / Zimerman*


Yes! One of my all time favorites for the Ballades.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Haven't listened to this for several years. My loss.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


G. *Puccini*, 
Le Villi
Maazel / Ntl.Phil.Orchestra / Scotto, Domingo, Nucci
CBS

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Puccini in mem. @MaestroMaazel @SonyClassicalUK

Also: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Ton Koopman


----------



## Cosmos

Another early day. Even with coffee I struggle to stay awake
*Brahms* Piano Quartets nos. 2 in A and 3 in c minor, _Leopold String Trio and Marc Andre-Hamelin_

Then, since a thread popped up dissecting Stravinsky's "music has no expression" quote 
*Stravinsky* Violin Concerto in D, _Hilary Hahn, Neville Marriner, and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields_

p.s. thank you guys for putting that bizarre quote in context and explaining it. Here I was thinking he'd gone cukoo or something


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to a couple *Rachmaninov* symphonies:









*Symphony No. 2 / Rozhdestvensky, London SO*
My version is the MCA Classic release. But you get the idea. 









*Symphony No. 3 / Stokowski, National PO*
Via Spotify. Gonna have to get this disc!


----------



## DamoX

Superb combination really.


----------



## Orfeo

*Giuseppe Verdi*
Opera in three acts "Simon Boccanegra."
-Pietro Cappuccilli, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Jose Carreras, Jose Van Dam, 
-Giovanni Foiani, & Antonio Savastano.
-Chorus & Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala/Claudio Abbado.

*Vittorio Giannini*
Piano Concerto.
-Gabriela Imreh, piano.
-The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Spalding.

*Sir Malcolm Arnold*
English Dances (sets I & II), Four Scottish Dances, Four Cornish Dances, Four Irish Dances.
-The Philharmonia/Bryden Thomson.


----------



## rrudolph

Verdi: String Quartet in e minor/Sibelius: String Quartet in d minor Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"








Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A Op. 68








Bartok: String Quartet #3 SZ 85








Schoenberg: String Quartet #4 Op. 37


----------



## Pugg

​
Strange work but I like it very much.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Evening made up of very recent You Tube finds:
David Heath - Requiem; The Beloved (very affecting beginning, & then lovely !) 



Arthur Butterworth - Viola Concerto (such an under-rated composer) 



Guillermo Zalcman - Xylophone Concerto (known better sound quality, but..worth it !) 



Leif Segerstam - Symphony no. 15 (wrote hundreds...some are rather good) 



Giuseppe Martucci - La Canzone dei Ricordi(The Song of Memories - operatically beautiful from someone who never wrote opera)


----------



## MagneticGhost

From Mozart to Messiaen.
Never going to find the time to listen to all this in one sitting. Just cramming as much in as I can before the family arrive back from work and school.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Wiener Blut_









What else?-- the Marschallin's monologue in front of the mirror at the end of Act I, the Presentation of the Rose of Act II, and the final trio of Act III. Crespin's a bit cool and reserved, but gorgeous all the same. I just love her silvery timbre and French-inflected German.









Entire disc









Although in my book, Schwarzkopf's superb "_Einsam in truben Tagen_" would rank second only to Gundula Janowitz's early-seventies DG fare with Kubelik, Schwarzkopf's duet with Christa Ludwig in "_Euch luftern, die mein Klagen_" is the most gorgeously-sung female duet I've ever heard in Wagner bar none. Absolutely exquisite in every way.


----------



## Vasks

*Wood - A Manx Overture (Higgins/Somm)
Janacek - Violin Sonata (Shaham/Hyperion)
Baird - Concerto lugubre (Kamasa/Olympia)*


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 52414
> 
> 
> I haven't heard this set in maybe 20 years. It was one of the first complete opera sets I owned, the De Sabata being unavailable when I first started collecting in the late 1960s. Originally intended to be the soundtrack of a film, a project that fell through, EMI obviously wanted to cash in on the success of Callas and Gobbi's performances together in 1964 and 1965 in London, Paris and New York. Considering how closely they are associated with their respective roles, it is a surprise to find that before the Zeffirelli production at Covent Garden, they had only once before played opposite each other in the opera, and then only in a performance of Act II at a Paris Opera Gala, and yet they cast their shadows over the opera as no others do.
> 
> Let's first get the caveats out of the way. Pretre doesn't have De Sabata's grip on the score, but he has his moments, and the torture scene is particularly thrilling; Callas's voice is considerably trimmed down from the first recording and some of the top Cs are closer to screams than actual notes, though, in this new pressing, they don't seem anywhere near as bad as I remember them; Gobbi too has lost some of his vocal sheen, but is as authoritative as ever.
> 
> However, we should remember that this recording was made at about the same time as Callas and Gobbi were appearing on stage. Even without seeing them, you sense their deep rapport. The producer John Copley was Zeffirelli's assistant on the Covent Garden production, and he once told me that rehearsing with Callas and Gobbi was not like rehearsing with opera singers at all. Zeffirelli would let them run a whole scene, improvising their moves as you would with actors. They would then sit down and discuss what had worked, what hadn't and go back over the scene incorporating any new ideas that came up. In all his career, he said, he has never come across such complete actor-singers. This ability to play off each other comes across in all their scenes on disc.
> 
> I do miss Callas's ability to soar and swell the tone at a line such as _Egli vedi ch'io piango_, but their are compensations. When she cries _Non posso piu_ in Act II, this is literally the sound of a woman at the end of her tether, and her chest tones in _son io che cosi torturata_ rend the heart. In the last act, her recounting of the murder lacks the power of the De Sabata, though she manages _Io quella lama gli piantai nel cor_ better than expected with an exciting plunge into chest voice. Here too the top C sounds better than I remember; I assume this must be something to do with the improved sound picture. Her Tosca on this set is more feminine, more vulnerable, if you like, with dozens of lovely touches in the love duets, if not the ability to ride the orchestra that she had in the first recording.
> 
> Gobbi still sounds superb. I doubt I will ever hear another Scarpia to rival him. His Scarpia is a gentleman and a thug and more interesting because of that. A man of impeccable manners, who never gets his hands dirty, making sure he has minions to do his dirty work for him. His performance, too is full of detail. Note the unconcerned way he sings _La povera mia cena fu interrotta_, cruelly feigning surprise at Tosca's distress; the ironic tone he adopts at _violenza non ti faro_, gradually piling on the pressure, until Tosca succumbs to him.
> 
> Cavaradossi? Well Bergonzi sings beautifully, but I missed Di Stefano's ardour, his personality, and he is in especially good voice in the De Sabata recording. Beside him Bergonzi sounds a bit anonymous.
> 
> The orchestra play well for Pretre, but they are not the equal of the La Scala players, and of course this set will never replace the classic De Sabata *Tosca*, which will always be the one to have. This one isn't entirely without merit, though, and Callas completists will want to have it in their collection. Others should stick with De Sabata.


A very good summation of this superb set. Whilst I love the earlier set with Di Stefano, this for me is perfect. I think many people forget that Opera is a play, a drama as well as a musical composition and this version has drama by the bucket full. The end of the second act is electrifying. When Callas is shouting "Morire, Morire!" I always think to my self " Ok ok im dying already ! 
Bergonzi is perfectly sweet as Cavaradossi and has more air of vulnerability and lets face it in many ways he's the real victim here.

Oh....yes....If anyone is considering buying it on vinyl, get the Mono set. It sounds better and you'll not even notice its not stereo! Excuse me I'll have to go and calm down a bit now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glass, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vasks said:


> Wood - A Manx Overture (Higgins/Somm)


Hmm, A Manx Overture. That has a nice ring to it.


----------



## George O

Keyboard Music on Authentic Instruments

pieces by
John Bull (1562 or 1563-1628)
Peter Philips (1560-1628)
Giles Farnaby (1565-1640)
Edward Johnson (fl. 1572-1601)
William Byrd (1540 or 1543-1623)
Orlando Gibbons (1583-1625)
C. P. E. Bach (1714-1788)
Thomas Arne (1710-1778)

Christopher Hogwood, organs, harpsichords, virginals, spinet, fortepiano, clavichord

on l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1983


----------



## rrudolph

Carter: String Quartet #2








Feldman: String Quartet (1979)








Lerdahl: First String Quartet/Martino: String Quartet








Xenakis: ST-4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Adams, Harmonielehre*


----------



## Wicked_one

In 5 hours from now I'll be listening the three string quartets of Brahms by the Emersons. Never really grasped Brahms, but maybe this time there will be something that will.. sparkle


----------



## musicrom

My last couple Youtube listens...

*Turangalila-Symphonie* - Olivier Messiaen:





*Symphony No. 7* - Sergei Prokofiev:





*Viola Concerto* - William Walton:





Of the three, the Walton was the only one I had heard before. It's not my favorite, but I figured it was worth a new listen. Still not my favorite. 

It was my first time listening to the Turangalila, and I have to say, I don't get it at all. I listened through the entire piece, and didn't enjoy a second of it. It seems like Messiaen was just trying to make the piece as annoying as possible or something - the Ondes Martenot and all... I should probably give it another listen eventually, but it probably won't be anytime soon!

After listening to the Messiaen, I decided to listen to some Prokofiev; I hadn't heard the piece before, but I ended up listening to it twice in a row. It was quite refreshing after the Turangalila, I have to say. An interesting piece - simple, yet intriguing.


----------



## Mahlerian

musicrom said:


> It was my first time listening to the Turangalila, and I have to say, I don't get it at all. I listened through the entire piece, and didn't enjoy a second of it. It seems like Messiaen was just trying to make the piece as annoying as possible or something - the Ondes Martenot and all... I should probably give it another listen eventually, but it probably won't be anytime soon!
> 
> After listening to the Messiaen, I decided to listen to some Prokofiev; I hadn't heard the piece before, but I ended up listening to it twice in a row. It was quite refreshing after the Turangalila, I have to say. An interesting piece - simple, yet intriguing.


I'm sorry to hear that. I think the Turangalila is quite a fun work with a number of beautiful moments in it, though it's not Messiaen's best piece by a good ways.

For a while Messiaen's most popular piece was L'Ascension, originally for organ, but arranged for orchestra by the composer:





It seems to have been overtaken more recently by Quartet for the End of Time and the Turangalila.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For Christa Ludwig and Helga Dernesch, if nothing else.










For Dernesch, and EVERYTHING else.


----------



## Manxfeeder

musicrom said:


> It was my first time listening to the Turangalila, and I have to say, I don't get it at all.


Don't feel bad. There was a panel discussion with the Nashville Symphony conductors last week, and Giancarlo Guerrero made the stunning confession (paraphrasing based on my recollection), "I don't get Messaien. And don't say I'm ignorant. I've studied his music and heard just about all of his works, recorded and live. I've even met the man. But I don't get his music."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 6, 7, and 8.*

View attachment 52452


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> Don't feel bad. There was a panel discussion with the Nashville Symphony conductors last week, and Giancarlo Guerrero made the stunning confession (paraphrasing based on my recollection), "I don't get Messaien. And don't say I'm ignorant. I've studied his music and heard just about all of his works, recorded and live. I've even met the man. But I don't get his music."


That's interesting to me, because I connected with Messiaen's music from the very beginning. It just sounds so wonderfully new and different, rich in melody and harmony and rhythm and timbre.

Perhaps oddly, I found Takemitsu difficult to understand until I came back to him through Messiaen (and a bit of experience with Japanese traditional music).


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> That's interesting to me, because I connected with Messiaen's music from the very beginning. It just sounds so wonderfully new and different, rich in melody and harmony and rhythm and timbre.
> 
> Perhaps oddly, I found Takemitsu difficult to understand until I came back to him through Messiaen (and a bit of experience with Japanese traditional music).


I'm like Mahlerian - Messiaen is the odd duck in my collection. Nothing else like him, but he clicked immediately with me. My first experience with him was the Vingt Regards. I can't tell you why I like him. Just do.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 2
Christine Schäfer, Michelle DeYoung
Vienna Singverein
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

Fine performance, though a bit cool for me.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm rearranging furniture, and moving cases of CDs. These Netherlands discs caught my attention, so I return to them.







Unusual stuff...Andriessen (1939), in his Mausoleum (1979), seems to be obsessed with the major second. When the baritone voices enter, it's like a modernistic version of the duophonic singing of the Bulgarian Women's Choir...


















Theo Verbey (1959) is exquisite; he studied with Boulez at IRCAM. The piece on here, Inversie (1987), for 10 instruments, is my favorite. Also included is Verbey's orchestration of Berg's Op. 1 Piano Sonata, well worth hearing.

Peter Schat is the most recognized here, notorious for his 1970s opera honoring Ho Chi Minh. Not very popular here in the states, for obvious reasons. The cover alone (looks like a close-up of a dust mite) is worth it.


----------



## millionrainbows

More Peter Schat (1935), this time with giant tops which whine when spun. In the composition Thema (1970), Schat claims to have been influenced by a James Brown song, rejecting his earlier studies with Boulez for a work of pure physicality.

I see this is OOP on CD, and available as MP3 only. So this is the way the world ends...with the CD listing fading out, replaced with an MP3...

Rudolf Escher (1912-1980). These are tonal pieces; tributes to Ravel and Debussy. Theo Verbey's orchestration of Berg's Op. 1 Piano Sonata comes to mind. As I love re-arrangements, I find this disc very engaging. A Debussy reworking (Six Epigraphes antiques) for small orchestra, very tender; two Ravel re-duxes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, L'estro armonico*

This is the CD that opened up Vivaldi to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Also included is Verbey's orchestration of Berg's Op. 1 Piano Sonata, well worth hearing.


Berg's Opus 1 orchestrated? I'm interrupting Vivaldi. I've got to hear this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> More Peter Schat (1935), this time with giant tops which whine when spun. In the composition Thema (1970), Schat claims to have been influenced by a James Brown song, rejecting his earlier studies with Boulez for a work of pure physicality.


Shucks, I'm never going to get back to Vivaldi. James Brown? I'm all ears.


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Citizen Kane: The Classic Film Scores of Bernard Herrmann / Charles Gerhardt, National PO*

Since this is film music, I suppose you could argue that this belongs in a Non-Classical thread.

But you won't catch _me_ making that argument!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Citizen Kane: The Classic Film Scores of Bernard Herrmann / Charles Gerhardt, National PO*
> 
> Since this is film music, I suppose you could argue that this belongs in a Non-Classical thread.
> 
> But you won't catch _me_ making that argument!


Absolutely fantastic cd: performance _and _engineering. Young Kiri Te Kanawa sings the aria from _Salaambo_ in _Citizen Kane _on it. "The Death Hunt" from_ On Dangerous Ground _is heart-in-your-throat thrilling and the suite from _Beneath the Twelve Mile Reef_ is drop-dead gorgeous.

Gehardt conducts Herrmann great. He conducts Korngold great. He conducts Wagner great, Franz Waxman great, John Williams great. . . just about everything he touches turns to gold. His suite from the _Empire Strikes Back _with the National Philharmnoic leaves John Williams' own performance with the LSO behind choking in the dust. . .

Great cd.

Elbows poised, thumbs-_up_.

_;D_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 47 in G Major, 'Palindrome'; Symphony No. 45 in F-Sharp minor, 'Farewell' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## musicrom

Mahlerian said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I think the Turangalila is quite a fun work with a number of beautiful moments in it, though it's not Messiaen's best piece by a good ways.
> 
> For a while Messiaen's most popular piece was L'Ascension, originally for organ, but arranged for orchestra by the composer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to have been overtaken more recently by Quartet for the End of Time and the Turangalila.


Thanks Mahlerian. I do like _L'Ascension_ more than _Turangalila_ for sure, particularly the final two movements. For the moment, I'm not sure that Messiaen's quite for me, but at least I see now he has some redeemable qualities.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Berg, Violin Concerto, Lyric Suite.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful......


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 47 in G Major, 'Palindrome'; Symphony No. 45 in F-Sharp minor, 'Farewell' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).
> 
> View attachment 52455


Sadly, I don't know Bruno Weil as much as I should, considering he and Tafelmusik recorded one of my favorite Mozart Requiem recordings.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Gehardt conducts Herrmann great. He conducts Korngold great. He conducts Wagner great, Franz Waxman great, John Williams great. . . just about everything he touches turns to gold. His suite from the _Empire Strikes Back _with the National Philharmnoic leaves John Williams' own performance with the LSO behind choking in the dust. . .


MB, I agree on all counts -- although I had no idea that Gerhardt had made an _Empire_ recording. I'm going to have look for that one.

:cheers:

EDIT:
Just now reading more about Gerhardt. Found this list of film music recordings he conducted under his wikipedia entry:

- The Sea Hawk: The Classic Film Scores of Erich Wolfgang Korngold
- Now Voyager: The Classic Film Scores of Max Steiner
- Classic Film Scores for Bette Davis
- Captain from Castile: The Classic Film Scores of Alfred Newman
- Elizabeth and Essex: The Classic Film Scores of Erich Wolfgang Korngold
- Casablanca: Classic Film Scores for Humphrey Bogart
- Gone with the Wind
- Citizen Kane: The Classic Film Scores of Bernard Hermann
- Sunset Boulevard: The Classic Film Scores of Franz Waxman
- Spellbound: The Classic Film Scores of Miklós Rózsa
- Captain Blood: Classic Film Scores for Errol Flynn
- Lost Horizon: The Classic Film Scores of Dimitri Tiomkin
- Star Wars and Close Encounters of the Third Kind
- The Spectacular World of Classic Film Scores

I didn't know he'd done so many. (And the _Empire_ recording isn't on this list!!! )


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Egmont, Choral Fantasia_









Mozart, _La Clemenza di Tito_









Freewheel-burning last movement of the Fifth.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, I agree on all counts -- although I had no idea that Gerhardt had made an _Empire_ recording. I'm going to have look for that one.
> :cheers:


JACE, the DBX record blows away the cd but the cd on Varese still sounds really good.


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14
Strings, percussion, and celesta of the WDR Koln, cond. Barshai









There's a lot of Britten (and perhaps Schoenberg?) in this work. People may know that I am not as enthusiastic as many about Shostakovich, but I have always found the 14th to be a powerful (if perhaps uncomfortable) experience.


----------



## rrudolph

Stockhausen: Zyklus/Kontakte


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major*
Georg Tintner, New Zealand SO
[Naxos, rec. 1995]

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 in E major*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
[DG, rec. 1989]

Bruckner's Seventh symphony is one of my favourites from the cycle. Unfortunately I'm having a period of hearing disturbance and the higher frequencies are unpleasantly distorted. I have a new (to me) version of the 7th - Tintner - ready to hear, but I may have to lay off orchestral works for a while until things settle down.


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> Unfortunately I'm having a period of hearing disturbance and the higher frequencies are unpleasantly distorted. I have a new (to me) version of the 7th - Tintner - ready to hear, but I may have to lay off orchestral works for a while until things settle down.


Sorry that you are having a problem. Best wishes for getting back to normal.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, I agree on all counts -- although I had no idea that Gerhardt had made an _Empire_ recording. I'm going to have look for that one.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> EDIT:
> Just now reading more about Gerhardt. Found this list of film music recordings he conducted under his wikipedia entry:
> 
> - The Sea Hawk: The Classic Film Scores of Erich Wolfgang Korngold- Now Voyager: The Classic Film Scores of Max Steiner- Classic Film Scores for Bette Davis
> - Captain from Castile: The Classic Film Scores of Alfred Newman- Elizabeth and Essex: The Classic Film Scores of Erich Wolfgang Korngold- Casablanca: Classic Film Scores for Humphrey Bogart- Gone with the Wind
> - Citizen Kane: The Classic Film Scores of Bernard Hermann- Sunset Boulevard: The Classic Film Scores of Franz Waxman- Spellbound: The Classic Film Scores of Miklós Rózsa- Captain Blood: Classic Film Scores for Errol Flynn- Lost Horizon: The Classic Film Scores of Dimitri Tiomkin
> - Star Wars and Close Encounters of the Third Kind
> - The Spectacular World of Classic Film Scores
> 
> I didn't know he'd done so many. (And the _Empire_ recording isn't on this list!!! )


The _sine qua nons _are in blue. _;D_


----------



## mmsbls

George Rochberg's Violin Concerto performed by Peter Sheppard Skaerved.

Apparently Isaac Stern was instrumental in creating a much shorter version than Rochberg's original, and Stern's version was the dominant one played. The Naxos version uses the original score.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 139 "Happy is the man, who to his God"

For the 23rd Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

William Stromberg conducts Max Steiner's _The Charge of the Light Brigade_:














0:55+

Into the breach!!!

Ten-star cd.


----------



## Alfacharger

Willaim Stromberg conducts Herrmann's Mysterious Island.










My favorite track.


----------



## Itullian

Alfacharger said:


> Willaim Stromberg conducts Herrmann's Mysterious Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite track.


Love the movie.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> Willaim Stromberg conducts Herrmann's Mysterious Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite track.


I saw Stromberg conduct this cue with the Golden State Pops Orchestra. An elderly octogenarian lady breathily said, "Wowwwww!" right after it ended. I had to double-over I was laughing so hard. It was totally great.

The french horns just BRAYED when Stromberg did it live. Fantastic. . . but then, Stromberg does it right. Herrmann is his favorite film score composer.


----------



## Weston

musicrom said:


> It was my first time listening to the Turangalila, and I have to say, I don't get it at all. I listened through the entire piece, and didn't enjoy a second of it. It seems like Messiaen was just trying to make the piece as annoying as possible or something - the Ondes Martenot and all... I should probably give it another listen eventually, but it probably won't be anytime soon!


I'm with you. My first exposure to Turang-doolang-doolang, or whatever, I thought it was extraordinary fun. Now after a couple of listens I too find it annoying. Other works I've heard by Messiaen are more interesting to me. I'm still trying to grasp the Quartet for the End of Time, but I wish I enjoyed reedy wind instruments in a chamber setting better than I do. Now the piano pieces based on bird calls (which I unfortunately don't have yet but have heard parts of) did connect with me right away. I thought them incredible.



Mahlerian said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14
> Strings, percussion, and celesta of the WDR Koln, cond. Barshai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of Britten (and perhaps Schoenberg?) in this work. People may know that I am not as enthusiastic as many about Shostakovich, but I have always found the 14th to be a powerful (if perhaps uncomfortable) experience.


I'm still debating downloading this bargain digital set. I already have almost all of Shostakovich's symphonies with just 2 or 3 missing, (and I'm still confused about his symphony called "October and his piece called "October and his other piece called "October") but a lot of the symphonies I have are with Svetlanov wherein you can almost hear the air conditioner more clearly than the orchestra. I've wondered if I should bother with this set. It seems like one of those deals too good to be true.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I'm with you. My first exposure to Turang-doolang-doolang, or whatever, I thought it was extraordinary fun. Now after a couple of listens I too find it annoying. Other works I've heard by Messiaen are more interesting to me. I'm still trying to grasp the Quartet for the End of Time, but I wish I enjoyed reedy wind instruments in a chamber setting better than I do. Now the piano pieces based on bird calls (which I unfortunately don't have yet but have heard parts of) did connect with me right away. I thought them incredible.


I think Turangalila is a fine work. Not particularly deep, perhaps, but it's energetic and ecstatic and very enjoyable.



Weston said:


> I'm still debating downloading this bargain digital set. I have almost all of Shostakovich's symphonies with just 2 or 3 missing, but a lot of them are with Svetlanov wherein you can almost hear the air conditioner more than the orchestra. I've wondered if I should bother with these. It seems like one of those deals too good to be true.


It's a good set. Some of the symphonies are rather worthless, but the set is good and very cheap, so just imagine that you're not paying for those ones.


----------



## Weston

So I went down the rabbit hole this evening before dinner.

*Morton Subotnik: Silver Apples of the Moon*
Morton Subotnik, synthesizer

View attachment 52467


I had a different release of this in vinyl shortly after it first came out.  I enjoyed it mainly for the then cool synthesizer sounds. That's really all I cared about. You could play "Chopsticks" on a synth for all I cared. I'd still buy it.

Now decades later I'm trying to listen to this as music. Of course today the synth just sounds like an R2-D2 orgy, but memorizing it all those years ago enabled me to anticipate what comes next, just as common practice does. It's the anticipation of surprise or not surprise that kind of makes this work as music for me. So memorization may be the key to this and other less than melodic works. There are a couple of places I still find startling too. Of course, Part B evolves into quite a rhythmic feast of high tech machine-like sounds that is even danceable if you are so inclined, so it is more accessible as music than Part A.

I think in many ways, aside from the R2-D2 connotations, the piece has aged well -- better than many of its ilk.


----------



## Jeff W

While making dinner it is Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4. Michael Collins plays clarinet and Robin O'Neill leads the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

No. 3 and 4 today. Wow, these are very dramatic and intense performances. I prefer Mr. T's 4th to the highly-praised Klieber version, also on DG, which lacks some power and is less well recorded than the new one.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> So I went down the rabbit hole this evening before dinner.
> 
> *Morton Subotnik: Silver Apples of the Moon*
> Morton Subotnik, synthesizer.


This piece plus The Wild Bull (an even better piece IMO) are available on a single CD now. You can find quite a bit more Subotnik on the Internet for free and, I think, legal as well.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Delius - Songs of Farewell. 
I keep being reminded of this by the "Classical Music Project". 
Lovely.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.23 in A Major, KV 488

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra with Daniel Barenboim on piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another listen to this lush disc. It may not be profound music... how do we actually measure that?... but as bon-bons go, this is a splendid one.


----------



## senza sordino

It's been a Brahms festival here for the past couple of days
Symphony #1







Symphony #2







Double Concerto







String Quintets #1&2


----------



## D Smith

Relaxing after a long day with some Mozart.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Wind Quintet in G Major, Op.67, No.1

Michael Thompson, horn -- Jonathan Showden, flute -- Derek Wickens, oboe -- Robert Hill, clarinet -- John Price, bassoon


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 5: Symphonies 42, 44, 46

There is little doubt... Haydn was one of the finest symphonists ever.


----------



## KenOC

Yep, Haydn was...uh...pretty good! Listening now to Haydn's Symphony #88, Kuijken with La Petite Bande.


----------



## Triplets

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Disc 5: Symphonies 42, 44, 46
> 
> There is little doubt... Haydn was one of the finest symphonists ever.


I have that set...superb


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> Yep, Haydn was...uh...pretty good! Listening now to Haydn's Symphony #88, Kuijken with La Petite Bande.


Have that one too! Also very good!


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Yep, Haydn was...uh...pretty good! Listening now to Haydn's Symphony #88, Kuijken with La Petite Bande.


A KUSC listener, ay.


----------



## Triplets

Mozart, Haffner and Linz Symphonies, Hogwood/AAM. Stylish HIP performance with sensible but spry tempos.
Before that it was a Blu Ray of Anders Nelson conducting the Concertgebouw in Rimsky's Scherezade. He is very photogenic and the Orchestra is of course superb, but if I close my eyes I find myself wishing it was Reiner and Chicago.


----------



## opus55

Biber: Violin Sonatas










Some old music too


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> A KUSC listener, ay.


Right you are! My wife switched off KUSC so I played #88 from iTunes in my office. In checking, I see KUSC was playing Jansons with the Bavarian RSO.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Been listening to some Pärt: _Spiegel im Spiegel, Fur Alina_ and _Te Deum_.


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Metamorphosen (1992-1995)










And go forward (approximately) three hundred years


----------



## Weston

*Brahms: String Sextet No. 1 in Bb, Op. 18*
The Lindsay String Quartet (plus a couple of other folks presumably)








This performance is shamelessly over the top. The development part of the movement 1 sounds almost dissonant in places, almost modern. You could place that small section next to the _Grosse Fuge_ as an example of modern before its time. Audiences must have thought it very raucous when it was written. Of course the playing here is -- enthusiastic? That may contribute to the modern effect.

The second movement achieved some fame among fellow geeks as the piece that made a Vulcan cry in Star Trek: The Next Generation. This performance treats it closer to a "99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall" chaconne. It is amazing what a difference a performance can make in interpreting the written notes. Oh, it's still moving, just not in the same way as I have heard it in other performances.

Overall this is one of those pieces that reminds me why I don't watch TV (only the occassional Netflix stream). I'd rather be appreciating wonderful music than doing almost anything elese.

*Haydn: Symphony No. 92 in G major, Hob. 1:92 "Oxford"*
Thomas Fey / Heidelberger Sinfoniker








I'm enjoying the Thomas Fey Haydn cycle more and more lately. This episode features the usual Haydn subtle humor. In the second movement Haydn teases us with silence. It seems to loose steam and just when you think it won't find the strength to end, Haydn pulls it together. The finale is a real _tour de force_ with a growling HIP ostinato cello (or double bass?) riffing away while the other instruments frolic in the sky above it. Wonderful!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still in a Haydn mood...


----------



## KenOC

The LA Phil's season opener (live) has just played a pretty boring piece by David Lang. Now, Mahler's 5th. Tune in if you like!

http://www.kusc.org/laphillive/index.aspx


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Was yesterday Haydn day?


----------



## opus55

Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> The LA Phil's season opener (live) has just played a pretty boring piece by David Lang. Now, Mahler's 5th. Tune in if you like!
> 
> http://www.kusc.org/laphillive/index.aspx


i'm listening..............


----------



## MoonlightSonata

My own Sonata in C Minor, first movement.
The reason I'm only listening to the first movement is that the others don't yet exist.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 54 No. 2 in C Major; No. 3 in E Major (Buchberger Quartet).









No. 2: What a masterful quartet - the short Adagio takes you back to baroque times, with a nice, creepy atmosphere. The Finale starts with an expansive, slow Adagio movement in which the cello plays an important part - interrupted in the middle by a Haydnesque Presto, only to come back to the Adagio melody which ends the piece.


----------



## Pugg

​
To start this Friday Haydn played by the legend .


----------



## JACE

Now playing "bleeding chunks" of Wagner as conducted by Stokowski:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hilde Gueden, _Daphne_, "_Unheilvolle Daphne!_"

















Divina, _Norma_, "_Deh! Non voleri vittime_"









Entire disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Chausson's Poeme de l'amour et de la mer - Vesselina Kasarova, mezzo, Pinchas Steinberg, cond.


----------



## tdc

This is definitely one of the recordings I most enjoy listening to.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Giacomo Lauri-Volpi Sings Verdi" (rec. 1929-43)


----------



## tdc

Berio - _Laborintus II_

Berio has been a composer I've struggled with in the past. I still don't quite get his _Sinfonia_ to be honest, but recently have quite enjoyed some of his _Sequenzas_, and perhaps those works have been somewhat of a gateway for me, because I'm really enjoying this work. It is intriguing, lively and atmospheric, and for me evokes associations with other theatrical masterpieces I've experienced like Fellini's _Satyricon_, and Ravel's _L'enfant et les sortileges_.


----------



## Pugg

​
The classic Don Giovanni conducted by Maestro Giulini .:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Septet, Elegy for JFK, and other late works (composer cond.); Canticum Sacrum, Agon, Requiem Canticles (Gielen); Threni (composer cond.)

My thanks to whoever mentioned the Gielen album--I had my first listen to that one via Spotify and will be getting the cd shortly.


----------



## Badinerie

Messiaen; Turangalila Previn LSO remaster. On wait for it...... Spotify! ( Shock Horror) 
Part 3 right now. Sounds like someone repeatedly opening a squeaky door leading into a bathroom with a dripping tap and a brass band on Cocaine. Fantastic!

Lot of tape hiss for a remaster though...


----------



## SimonNZ

Maja S.K. Ratkje's Crepuscular Hour - James Weeks, cond.

U.K. Premiere from the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro della Radio Svizzera, Lugano; Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca).


----------



## aleazk

Mahler - _Symphony No 6_.


----------



## Pugg

​The famous BBC recordings by Dame Joan Sutherland .


----------



## Jeff W

Not as much listening as usual...









Started with the Brahms Violin Concerto and the Double Concerto. Henryk Szeryng played the solo violin and Janos Starker joined him on cello in the double. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









The main event for the night was Mahler's Symphony No. 6. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. One word review: WOW!









How do you follow something like that? By going much lighter and softer, apparently. Sharon Kam plays the solo clarinet in Carl Maria von Weber's Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2 and the Grand Duo. Kurt Masur leads the Gewaundhaus Orchestra in the concertos and Itamar Golan plays the piano in the Grand Duo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Symphony No. 35 in D Major, 'Haffner' (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).









The 1st movement is some of the most joyous I've heard in Mozart - Kubelik does a great job here, imo. The orchestral sound and the winds are excellent. The progressions from one part to the next are also done very smoothly and with the right amound of emphasis.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Divertimento in A Major

Reinhard Goebel conducting the Musica Antiqua Koln


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Waking up to a vivacious and polished reading of the first movement of Karajan's EMI Haydn's _Clock Symphony_. . . or at least_ trying _to.

Happy Friday, everyone.

_;D_


----------



## JACE

Some bang-up *Tchaikovsky* on the way into work this morning:










*HERMANN SCHERCHEN "The Nixa Recordings"*
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - Fantasy Overture; 1812 Overture; Marche slave; Capriccio Italien / London SO, Herrmann Scherchen


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


Paganini Variations Variations
Tzimon Barto / C.Eschenbach et al.
Ondine

Paganini Variations & Rhapsody #classicalmusic #morninglistening #Brahms #Liszt #Rachmaninoff #Lutoslawski


----------



## Orfeo

*High Fever-Pitch Romanticism*

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford*
Symphony no. III in F minor, op. 28 "Irish."
Symphony no. V in D major, op. 56(*).
-Donald Davison, organ(*).
-The Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Sir Edward Elgar*
Symphony no. II in E-flat, op. 63.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony no. III.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Ernst (Erno) von Dohnanyi*
Symphony no. I in D minor.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VI in C minor, op. 58.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphonic Poem "Francesca da Rimini."
Symphonic Fantasy Overture "Romeo et Juliet."
-The Russian Federation State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Poem "The Isle of the Dead."
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*-->An exciting way to finish off a long, long week.*
:devil:


----------



## DamoX

Anne's crystallized voices are beyond expression.


----------



## Vasks

_Handelian, yet not Handel_


----------



## rrudolph

Hard for me to believe that Steve Reich is 78 years old today.

Reich: It's Gonna Rain/Come Out/Piano Phase/Clapping Music








Reich: Music for 18 Musicians








Reich: Different Trains/Electric Counterpoint


----------



## hpowders

julianoq said:


> Listening to Webern's Variations Op. 27, performed by Uchida.


A haunting work and performance!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bax, Symphony No. 3.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Bax, Symphony No. 3.
> 
> View attachment 52509











Have you heard the first movement of Bax's _Third_ with Bryden Thomson on Chandos? Fantastic deep sound stage to the recording. Excellent build-up and climax. Far-and-away my favorite reading. . . though of course, I can still imagine it being done more animatedly.


----------



## Mahlerian

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 52490
> 
> My thanks to whoever mentioned the Gielen album--I had my first listen to that one via Spotify and will be getting the cd shortly.


I think that would be me. Gielen is very reliable in 20th century music, I find, and the composer's own recordings leave a good deal to be desired in this case.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Missa "L'homme armé"
Nuper rosarum flores
Ecclesiae militantis
Alma redemptoris mater
O sancte Sebastiane
Salves flos Tuscae gentis

The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1987


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 52511
> 
> 
> Have you heard the first movement of Bax's _Third_ with Bryden Thomson on Chandos? Fantastic deep sound stage to the recording. Excellent build-up and climax. Far-and-away my favorite reading. . . though of course, I can still imagine it being done more animatedly.


Thomson has the perfect feel and pulse for this work (in particular). And this recording glows like no others (except perhaps the much talked about Barbirolli's album with the Halle Orchestra).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard the first movement of Bax's _Third_ with Bryden Thomson on Chandos? Fantastic deep sound stage to the recording. Excellent build-up and climax. Far-and-away my favorite reading. . . though of course, I can still imagine it being done more animatedly.


I haven't. I don't see it on Spotify. Rats.

I just got through* Schoenberg's 4th quartet* and am listening to the Emerson Quartet playing *Webern's quartets*.


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Eotvos: Psalm 151 "in memoriam Frank Zappa"; Psy; Triangel - Actions for a Creative Percussionist and 27 Musicians (Zoltán Rácz, etc.)


----------



## JACE

Continuing with my Schumann-athon:










*Schumann: Symphony No. 1 "Spring" / Karajan, Berlin PO*


----------



## millionrainbows

This is a nice sampling, nicely played.

Christopher Rouse (1949-): Violin Concerto (1991). I think he is doing a "thematic" tone row here. Vague tonal associations, powerful outbursts.


----------



## millionrainbows

I got this for the Christopher Rouse piece, and so I could fantasize on this picture of Elinor Frey....


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet; Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American" / Delmé String Quartet, Keith Puddy (MCA Classics)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

And so, still moving chronologically backwards through this set, we come to the last of the four roles Callas sang without ever singing them on stage.

This *Carmen* has always been controversial, the most controversial element being Callas herself, so, let me deal with the rest first.

The edition used wouldn't bear scrutiny. We are of course back in the days of the old Guiraud recitatives, but there's no point complaining about that. This is how everyone was doing *Carmen* back then. The sound is excellent early 1960s stereo and sounds better than ever in this new remaster.

This is a very French *Carmen*. Aside from Callas and Gedda, everyone else involved is French, and Gedda was, in any case, the best French tenor around in those days. Pretre's conducting is swift, sometimes maybe too much so, and deliciously light in places, but his speeds make dramatic sense. I like it a lot. The orchestra and chorus, again French, sound idiomatically right to me. The Escamillo of Robert Massard sounds authentic too, if not so characterful as someone like Jose Van Dam. Andrea Guiot's Micaela I like a lot. She does not display the creamy beauty of a Te Kanawa or a Sutherland, but she is much more convincing than them at playing the plucky, no-nonsense village girl. We must not think of Micaela as a wilting violet; she is actually quite a strong character. Not only is she able to hold her own with the soldiers in the first act, she has the strength to confront Carmen and the gypsies in the third act. Her voice is firm, clear and very French. She sounds just right to me.

Gedda of course had already recorded the role under Beecham with De Los Angeles. He does not have the heroic sound of a Domingo or a Vickers, but, as always he sounds totally at home in French opera. In any case, is a big heroic voice what is required? Don Jose is basically a nice young man, somewhat repressed, who gets caught up with the wrong woman. A young man, who, once his passions are aroused, does not know how to control them. Gedda is superb at charting Jose's gradual disintegration. He sings a beautifully judged Flower Song, with a lovely piano top Bb, is gently caring in his duet with Micaela, and suitably shamed when he meets her again. In the last act he is a man at the end of his tether, dangerous because he has nothing left to lose. As a performance I think it has been seriously underestimated. I find him entirely convincing, much more so than, say Corelli, with his execrable French in Karajan I.

And so we come to Callas. Many of the objections when the set first came out were not about her singing, but about her characterisation, one critic opining that she was closer to Merimee than Meilhac and Halevy. But that's an objection that makes no sense at all. Meilhac and Halevy may have watered down Carmen's indiscretions with other men when she was still Jose, but they still make it clear she is a free spirit, not to be tied down. In the 1960s, women were still fighting for equality (they still are). Much of the debate about the contraceptive pill in the 1960s centred around the fact that it would encourage promiscuity. People, especially men, were not comfortable with the idea of a sexually promiscuous woman, so Carmen's character was often played down. The De Los Angeles recording with Beecham had been highly praised, but, love De Los Angeles though I do, can anyone really imagine her Carmen pulling a knife on a fellow worker in a cat fight? She is altogether too ladylike to even think of such a thing. But Callas is exactly what she is described in the text, _dangereuse et belle_, as Micaela calls her. This Carmen definitely lives free. As she tells Jose in the last act, _Libre elle est nee et libre elle moura! _

When she admits to her friends _Je suis amoureuse_, Callas gives the line an ironic twist, even more so on the following _amoureuse a perdre l'esprit._ We know absolutely, as her friends do, that this is the whim of the moment, the mood of the day, and that there will be others.

Her seduction of Jose is brilliantly charted. _Ou me conduirez-vous?_ she asks Jose, as he is about to take her to prison, and the little girl lost tone she uses is just what's needed to draw him in, which she does expertly till she has him eating out of her hand. Carmen always gets her way.

Later on when Jose comes to the inn and they end up arguing, some have found her rage too over the top, but there is justification for this too. When Jose tells her he has to go back to the barracks, that could be the moment she realises that maybe she is not in love with this milksop after all. Have a row, send him packing. That's the best way to get rid of him. Only things don't quite work out that way; her cry of _Au diable le jaloux!_ is actually quite matter of fact. Finally she realises she is saddled with him, but is quite pragmatic. In fact, now that I think of it, the whole plot only works if you accept that Carmen was never in love with Jose in the first place; that he was first a challenge, then a convenience. Escamillo is much more up her street (for a while anyway); when he comes looking for her and Micaela comes looking for Jose, this is just the way out she is looking for. Unfortunately, Jose turns out to be even more unhinged than she had imagined, but defiant to the last, she refuses to give in to him, and staring death in the face, asserts her freedom from all men. No doubt this is what commentators found so disturbing. Some no doubt still do. It doesn't make for comfortable listening.

Apart from a few squally top notes in the ensembles (which she didn't need to sing anyway), her voice was absolutely right for the role at this stage in her career and the performance is full of miraculous detail, as well as some really lovely singing in the Habanera, darkly telling in the Card Scene. I notice something different in it each time I hear it.

When it was reissued, Richard Osborne in Gramophone wrote,

"Her Carmen is one of those rare experiences, like Piaf singing _La vie en rose_, or Dietrich in _The Blue Angel_, which is inimitable, unforgettable, and on no account to be missed."

I couldn't put it better myself.


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor (Diego Fasolis; Invernizzi; Dawson; Banditelli; Prégardien; Mertens; Coro della Radio Svizzera, Lugano; Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca).
> 
> View attachment 52493


I have a Fasolis recording of Bach's Orchestral Suites that I really like - one of the really good Italianate Bach recordings.


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang - Are You Experienced? and other works


----------



## Guest

Listening on my iPhone in the car :

Cesar Frank
Symphony in d minor
Charles Dutoit
Montreal Symphony Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MoonlightSonata said:


> Delius - Songs of Farewell.
> I keep being reminded of this by the "Classical Music Project".
> Lovely.


I'm pleased to have reminded you of it. I love Delius's music, especially his late work..



SimonNZ said:


> Maja S.K. Ratkje's Crepuscular Hour - James Weeks, cond.
> 
> U.K. Premiere from the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival


I've finally organised myself to get tickets from this year's HCMF, so my son and I are going to hear -

*James Dillon - Andromeda and Physis I & II (World premiere); Hèctor Parra L'absència (UK premiere)*
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra

*Benedict Mason String Quartet No 2 
Liza Lim The Weaver's Knot (UK Premiere)
Hilda Paredes Bitacora Capilar
James Clarke String Quartet No 3
Marco Stroppa (new work) (World Premiere)
Philippe Manoury Quartet 0*
Arditti Quartet

Currently giving a second listen to :

*Sofia Gubaidulina - Complete String Quartets
String Quartet 1 (1971)
String Quartet 2 (1987)
String Quartet 3 (1987)
String Quartet 4 with Tape (1993)
Reflections on the Theme B-A-C-H (2002)*
Stamic Quartet - [Supraphon, 2012]

...which is really arresting, even though I am not able to enjoy the violins' higher register much at the moment.










]


----------



## brianvds

Nielsen - Symphony no. 4. 

Quite inextinguishable!


----------



## Guest

Antonin Dvorak
Symphony No. 7 in d minor
Claus Peter Flor
Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 4 in E minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 5th and 6th symphonies as performed by Berglund and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra......

a timely reminder...the 5th remains my favourite symphony by any composer, still waiting for the HvK EMI remastered recordings to turn up!


----------



## Balthazar

Fritz Wunderlich's 1957 recording of Schubert's *Die schöne Müllerin*.

While I enjoy listening to other interpretations of this cycle, including Jonas Kaufmann's dramatic reading with superior accompaniment from Helmut Deutsch, this is my favorite version by far -- one of those rare, perfect pairings of music and voice that seem unlikely ever to be bested.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 35th 'Haffner'-performed by Trevor Pinnock and the English Consort.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa - Madrigals Book 6*
Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini - [Naxos, 2013]

Transcendental...


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 140 "Wake up, cries the watchmen's voice"

For the 27th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1731

Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, cond.


----------



## hpowders

adrem said:


> Schumann, 2 symphony under Szell and Cleveland Orchestra. That's my favourite interpretation.
> View attachment 47626


Yes! Szell was a very fine Schumann conductor!


----------



## SimonNZ

Balthazar said:


> Fritz Wunderlich's 1957 recording of Schubert's *Die schöne Müllerin*.
> 
> While I enjoy listening to other interpretations of this cycle, including Jonas Kaufmann's dramatic reading with superior accompaniment from Helmut Deutsch, this is my favorite version by far -- one of those rare, perfect pairings of music and voice that seem unlikely ever to be bested.
> 
> View attachment 52530


That's the one with Kurt-Heinz Stolze on piano? (and not to be confused with his more famous but less essential DG recording with Hubert Geisen). A wonderful album. I'm glad to see its finally available on cd - especially now that my vinyl copy has been spirited away.


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> Yes! Szell was a very fine Schumann conductor!


Yes he was, but I think Lenny was better.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wagner - Die Meistersinger - Prelude.
I am listening on WFMT, as recommended by PetrB. It's really very good, I recommend you try it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm sampling this. Is anyone familiar this? It seems like the sound isn't that great, but I like the interpretations.


----------



## Balthazar

SimonNZ said:


> That's the one with Kurt-Heinz Stolze on piano? (and not to be confused with his more famous but less essential DG recording with Hubert Geisen). A wonderful album. I'm glad to see its finally available on cd - especially now that my vinyl copy has been spirited away.


Yes, that's the one. Great pic of the LP! I also prefer it to his later recording.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm sampling this. Is anyone familiar this? It seems like the sound isn't that great, but I like the interpretations.


YUP, I have it. It's excellent.


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa - Madrigals Book 6*
> Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini - [Naxos, 2013]
> 
> Transcendental...


Back to whipping Cupid, I see.


----------



## George O

Vitezslav Novak (1870-1949): Nikotina. Ballet pantomime in 7 scenes.

Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Ridi Frantisek Jilek
Brno Madrigal Singers (on one track)

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1986

Lighter entertainment than I usually go for, but very nice for what it is.


----------



## ArtMusic

Can never go wrong with music and played like this.


----------



## DamoX

Itullian said:


> YUP, I have it. It's excellent.


My love too.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Luc Ferrari Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps (1974)

Beautiful, foresty, and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.11

Claudio Abbado directing the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Handel: Messiah










This is now my favorite Messiah


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Gnarly Buttons. Kind of a clarinet chamber concerto with cow obbligato.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szell, Schumann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, op. 9
Members of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Chailly









Adams: Chamber Symphony
London Sinfonietta, cond. Adams









The reference Adams throws in at the end to Schoenberg is quite amusing, and the rest of the piece is fun, too.


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe in C, RV447
Stravinsky: The Firebird


----------



## samurai

Marschallin Blair said:


> Isn't that Szell/Haffner_ DIV-INE_? I just _LOVE_ it.


Yes, MB, I really like Szell's and the Cleveland's readings of the Mozart Symphonies, along with those of Maestro Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker's.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart, Piano Concerto in A K.488. Richard Goode with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Trust me, it doesn't get better than this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

samurai said:


> Yes, MB, I really like Szell's and the Cleveland's readings of the Mozart Symphonies, along with those of Maestro Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker's.


Have you heard Karajan's '58 VPO Mozart Symphony No. 40?


----------



## samurai

Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.7 in C Major, Op.60 {"Leningrad"}, *performed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Vasily Petrenko.
Ralph Vaughan Williams--*A London Symphony; A Pastoral Symphony; Symphonies Nos.4 and 6. *All four works feature Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic and New Philharmonia Orchestras. 
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50, *both featuring the Michael Schonwandt led Danish National Symphony Orchestra.
Gustav Mahler--*Symphony No.6 in A Minor {"Tragic"} and Symphony No.9 in D Major, *both traversed by Maestro Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic. 
Anton Bruckner--*Symphony No.6 in A Major and Symphony No.9 in D Minor, *both featuring Herbert von Karajan leading the Berliner Philharmoniker.
Since my release from hospital and physical rehab some three weeks or so ago after undergoing major back surgery {successful}, I seem to be craving the more haunting, evocative and "heavy"symphonic composers and their works. These aforementioned works fit the bill entirely!


----------



## samurai

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Karajan's '58 VPO Mozart Symphony No. 40?


No, but I shall avail myself of the link you posted. Thanks ever so much!


----------



## ArtMusic

Father of the more famous son, Alessandro Scarlatti. "World Premiere Recording" at the time. Thrilling to hear it hundreds of years later today, like new.


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Masss in G, D.167
Schumann: Requiem for Mignon, Op. 98b










Performed by Barbara Bonney, Brigitte Poschner, Dalia Schaechter, Margareta Hintermeier, Jorge Antonio Pita, Andreas Schmidt

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​To start this day: the extremely talented Gautier Capuçon playing Haydn 's celllo concertos .


----------



## SimonNZ

Luigi Nono's Der Rote Mantel - Angelika Luz, soprano, Peter Hirsch, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach, Art of Fugue (Sokolov, 1982)


----------



## opus55

Martinů: Violin Concerto No. 2, H.293










My best discovery of 2014 in Violin Concerto category. Passionate is the word.


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Violin Concerto. Gidon Kremer, Kent Nagano and the Orchestra of Luke's. The Passacalia is worth the price of admission. And Shaker Loops ain't chopped liver.


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23










Played by Mr. Cla-burn. It's good to be back home from business trip.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC I like your style.
John Adams Violin Concerto today as well







Elliot Carter Cello Concerto







Copland Violin Sonata, Barber String Quartet, Bernstein Piano Trio, Ives Largo, Carter Elegy







Higdon and Tchaikovsky Violin Concerti


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Karajan's '58 VPO Mozart Symphony No. 40?


Pretty great. .......................


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Itullian said:


> Pretty great. .......................


Ooh, that's my favourite Mozart symphony recording. Pretty great indeed.


----------



## KenOC

A cheery piece to end the evening: Liszt's La Lugubre Gondola (The Black Gondola) orchestrated by John Adams. Lock the knife drawers.


----------



## SimonNZ

Adelina Patti: Opera arias and popular songs (rec. 1905-06)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bruch's Violin Concerto. It was suggested to me on this site earlier.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

KenOC said:


> John Adams, Violin Concerto. Gidon Kremer, Kent Nagano and the Orchestra of Luke's. The Passacalia is worth the price of admission. And Shaker Loops ain't chopped liver.


I love the _Passacaglia_ of the John Adams violin concerto too! Actually, it's a very soaring piece in general


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang: The Passing Measures; Child; Elevated

Btw--one of the video accompaniments for "Elevated" is available on youtube.






And p.s.: Don't forget to mention the performers, Dave Whitmore.

p.p.s. Even though I didn't! :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

George O said:


> Back to whipping Cupid, I see.












I'm sorry if it's causing too much excitement for everybody. You'll have to get used to it, I'm afraid, it's on the cover of this Delitiæ Musicæ recording, and I'm going to be listening to it...

For the curious, it is:

Jan van Bijlert (1597 - 1671) - Venus Chastising Cupid (1628)
Oil on canvas
Dimensions w146.1 x h127.6 cm (without frame)
Current location: Museum of Fine Arts, Houston


----------



## Pugg

​I am staying with Haydn: The Creation with Janowitz and Ludwig etc.
Conducting : Maestro Karajan.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Franck's lovely _Panis Angelicus_ and Violin Sonata.


----------



## OlivierM

Very interesting recording, pieces from the first half of the 20th century by this portuguese composer.


----------



## aleazk

Debussy - _Études, played by Monique Haas_.


----------



## PetrB

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 52546
> View attachment 52547
> View attachment 52548
> 
> 
> David Lang: The Passing Measures; Child; Elevated


Please, tell me what you thought of _The Passing Measures_! 
(I think _Child_ is both beautiful and brilliant music.)


----------



## PetrB

*Luigi Dallapiccola ~ Piccola Musica Notturna* (a little night music  1954.


----------



## Blancrocher

PetrB said:


> Please, tell me what you thought of _The Passing Measures_!
> (I think _Child_ is both beautiful and brilliant music.)


I love it--but I'm disposed toward the style. I'm enjoying this new pass through Lang's music, btw (the first for my wife, also btw): I find I'm always attracted to different pieces and pieces of pieces when I give him attention.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Rihm's Quid Est Deus - Stuttgart Southwest Radio Vocal Ensemble


----------



## jim prideaux

dank miserable day and the prospect of a game at home to Stoke-at least it is 'proper' football weather,so what could be more appropriate than Atterberg 4th,Jarvi conducting the Gothenburg S.O.-I have repeatedly listened to this CD (volume 1)and have really enjoyed all of the works!-time to consider volume 2-great Chandos sound.......


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach and Bach arr. Busoni - Keyboard Works*
Italienisches Konzert F-Dur BWV 971
Choralvorspiel ''Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'', BWV 639 (arr. Busoni)
Präludium (Fantasie), a-Moll, BWV 922
Chromatische Fantasie und Fuge, d-Moll. BWV 903
Choralvorspiel ''Nun komm' der Heiden Heiland'', BWV 659 (arr. Busoni)
Fantasie und Fuge, a-Moll, BWV 904
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1976]










*Bridge - Chamber Music*
Cello Sonata in D minor (1913 - 17)
Violin Sonata (1932)
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2013]

Familiar music for a lazy Saturday morning, but I will have to get going now as we're going 'en famile' to the theatre this afternoon










OK, maybe not quite yet.

*Beethoven - Bagatelles Op 33*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1996]


----------



## Esterhazy




----------



## Blancrocher

Henze's "El Cimarron"; Hindemith's "Mathis der Maler"


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Luigi Nono's Der Rote Mantel - Angelika Luz, soprano, Peter Hirsch, cond.


A very well designed cover!


----------



## George O

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)

Tumburu, op 264, no 1
Varuna, op 264, no 2

The Macalester Trio:
Joseph Roche, violin
Donald Betts, piano
Eric Wahlin, cello

Vally Weigl (1894-1982)

Nature Moods

George Shirley, tenor
Stanley Drucker, clarinet
Kenneth Gordon, violin

New England Suite

Stanley Drucker, clarinet
Ilse Sass, piano
Kermit Moore, cello

on Composers Recordings, Inc. CRI (NYC), from 1974

This was sealed until I opened it. Now it can breathe.
Original price $4.99. Then put on sale for $2.99 or three for $7.49.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Messiaen - Les corps glorieux
Performed by the composer - Eglise de la Sainte-Trinité, Paris


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some fun music: Ketelbey conducted by John Lanchbery .


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Szell, Schumann, Symphony No. 2*


That is my favorite Schumann symphony. Karajan is very good with Schumann 2 also.


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with the Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 of Beethoven. Alfred Brendel played the solo piano while Bernard Haitink led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. After this, it was all chamber music.









Mendelssohn's Piano Trios No. 1 & 2. Yo-Yo Ma played the cello, Itzhak Perlman played violin and Emanuel Ax played the piano.









The Schubert Octet was my next listen. The period instrument ensembles Mozzafiato & L'Archibudolli teamed up for this one.









Gave a listen to the two String Sextets that Brahms wrote next. The Amadeus Quartet was joined by Cecil Aronowitz (viola) and William Pleeth (cello) to round out the sextet.









Finished out with Tchaikovsky's 'Souvenir De Florence'. The Ying Quartet was joined by James Dunham on viola and Paul Katz on cello to fill out the sextet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Martinů: Violin Concerto No. 2, H.293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best discovery of 2014 in Violin Concerto category. Passionate is the word.


For the Suk or the Martinu or both?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to Haydn's Nelson Mass. This is a great boxset. Performances drenched in atmosphere - quality stamped all over it. Naxos can be hit and miss sometimes but this is definitely a massive hit.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.5 in E Flat, BWV 1010

Jaap ter Linden, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's treatment of the build-up of this passage in the first movement of Schumann's _Rhennish Symphony_ just_ slays _me with joy.

As 'I' hear it, I'm on a road trip with my friends driving early in the morning along the serpentine California coast from Carmel to Big Sur for a hike and an early morning breakfast-- with the sun _just starting_ to come up.

Breathtakingly sublime music.






05:45-06:25


----------



## Jeff W

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 52561
> 
> 
> Karajan's treatment of the build-up of this passage in the first movement of Schumann's _Rhennish Symphony_ just_ slays _me with joy.
> 
> As 'I' hear it, I'm on a road trip with my friends driving early in the morning along the serpentine California coast from Carmel to Big Sur for a hike and an early morning breakfast-- with the sun _just starting_ to come up.
> 
> Breathtakingly sublime music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05:45-06:25


Well, now I can't *NOT* listen to it! Time to crank the volume!


----------



## Weston

Sounds like a wonderful experience. ^ (Both MB's and JW's)

As I slept in, it's a little early for big symphonies to me

*Telemann: Trio Sonatas for 2 scordatura violins & continuo, TWV 42:d6, d9, d11 and e11*
The Publick Musick








This is my go to weekend morning album until I've had my coffee. But I'll not listen to it all. It's such a gorgeous day, the greenway bike trails beckon!


----------



## Guest

Sir Edward Elgar

Symphony No. 1 in A flat
Bernard Haitink
Philharmonia Orchestra

Cello Concerto in e
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Daniel Barenboim 
Staateskapelle Berlin


----------



## Weston

George O said:


> Vitezslav Novak (1870-1949): Nikotina. Ballet pantomime in 7 scenes.
> 
> Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Ridi Frantisek Jilek
> Brno Madrigal Singers (on one track)
> 
> on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1986
> 
> Lighter entertainment than I usually go for, but very nice for what it is.


I don't hear Novak mentioned around here much. Have you heard Novak's _De Profundis_? Decidedly not light.


----------



## Vasks

_Satisfying Satie_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

IMO one of the finest and emotion-inducing performances of Beethoven's quartets. Recorded between 1937 & 1941 the sound quality is still quite good... as might be expected from Dutton Labs.










In spite of my long adherence to Gieseking's performance of the Preludes, I am quite loving these.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> For the Suk or the Martinu or both?


I must say both until I hear other recordings by different performers. The first concerto didn't quite grab me as the second one did, however.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> Well, now I can't *NOT* listen to it! Time to crank the volume!


. . . like your life _depended _on it. _;D_


----------



## George O

Weston said:


> I don't hear Novak mentioned around here much. Have you heard Novak's _De Profundis_? Decidedly not light.


I have seven Novak records but not one with that piece. I checked it out just now on Youtube and quite liked it. Thanks for the tip.

Here is another:










Vítezslav Novak (1870-1949)

Signorina Gioventu

Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Frantisek Jilek

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1986


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This is Glinda, the Good Witch of the West. . . well, actually, its Marschallin Blair, from the Southern California Bad Lands-- giving you your financial-windfall insider-trading deal of the day.

The Orfeo Gundula Janowitz/Karajan live recital disc from the early sixties is now no longer over a hundred, or even forty USD (which is what I got it at; not that it matters), but now you can get this for a paltry $12.64 on Amazon. I love the entire recital, but its worth it for her treatment of Monteverdi's _L'incoronazione di Poppea_-- which I can't begin to exhaust superlatives on. For me, indulging music of this caliber singing is as inevitable as _breathing_. . . which, incidentally, is what I'm listening to right now.

http://www.amazon.com/Arias-Gundula...qid=1412431942&sr=8-5&keywords=janowitz+orfeo


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 3
Anne Sofie von Otter
Vienna Boys' Choir
Women's Chorus of the Vienna Singverein
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

A high point of the Boulez Mahler cycle.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Parthia No.3 in B Flat

Consortium Classicum


----------



## D Smith

Some Handel for a rainy day.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert's piano trios (Gryphon Trio); "Schubert Dialog," with music by Jörg Widmann, Wolfgang Rihm, Bruno Mantovani, and Dieter Schnebel (Jonathan Nott cond.)


----------



## omega

*Georg Friedrich Haas*
_In Vain_
Klangforum Wien | Sylvain Cambreling








Youtube performance

A real masterpiece!

*André Jolivet*
_Ondes Maternot Concerto_
Jeanne Loriod (Ondes Martenot)

_Le Chant de Linos_
for flute and string quartett

_Heptade_
for trumpet and percussions


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Bruch's Violin Concerto. It was suggested to me on this site earlier.


Yes! Makes sure it's the Bruch No. 1 in G minor. One of the great violin concertos!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joseph Joachim's violin concerto. Another sugggestion on this site. Thanks to this forum I have enough listening pleasure for months ahead, if not years!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I can't seem to delete this post and it didn't make sense in context. So I'll just say that tomorrow I'm going to my second live concert. It's Beethoven's Violin Concerto. I can't wait!


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> JUoseph Joachim's violin concerto. Another sugggestion on this site. Thanks to this forum I have enough listening pleasure for months ahead, if not years!


Yes! That is extremely underrated, very long, but has some excellent musical ideas. You just reminded me to play it again!!


----------



## bejart

Weston said:


> ..... it's a little early for big symphonies to me....
> Telemann: Trio Sonatas ....


I concur. I usually start the day with Baroque Chamber music myself.

However, now once I'm warmed up ---
Brahms: Symphony No.4 in E Minor, Op.98

Sir George Solti leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Yes! Makes sure it's the Bruch No. 1 in G minor. One of the great violin concertos!


It was, and it was amazing. At some point I'm going to check out more of his music. I have such a backlog now. It's great!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It's useful to take these three recitals together. They were recorded over a similar period, and Callas was using the sessions as a way of working on her voice after a long period of inactivity. Indeed in 1962 and 1963 she didn't appear on stage once, giving only a few scattered concerts.

None of these discs could be considered essential, but the Verdi disc is the most recommendable. The most undemanding of the pieces (Desdemona's _Willow Song and Ave Maria_) is predictably the one that causes her the least problems, and also yields the most vocal pleasure. As always the mistress of mood, she differentiates clearly between the conversational exchanges and Barbara's song, her legato impeccable in the _Ave Maria_. The *Aroldo* arias are superbly intense and dramatic, as is Eboli's _O don fatale_, the _O mia regina_ section beautifully molded, and benefiting from her deep legato. The top of the voice is no more pleasant here than it is elsewhere on these three discs, but the drama carries her forward and it is easier to forgive. There is not much to commend Elisabetta's Non pianger mia compagna.

The Rossini and Donizetti fails to ignite her dramatic sensilbilities quite so much, and there are plenty of uncomfortable moments. However there are still times, when we glimpse what Callas might have done with this music a few years before. Her Cenerentola lacks sparkle, but the scale passages are wonderfully supple and smooth. This is a serious Cenerentola, though, given what she suffers before singing this aria, such a reading is not entirely inapt. That said, there is a much better version of her singing this at a concert in London, where she finds a lightness of touch that eludes her here. Elsewhere, much of the singing sounds tentative, much more so than on the Verdi. Though she unerringly captures Mathilde's sighing loneliness in the aria from *Guglielmo Tell*, there is a rather lifeless air about the recording, not helped by the omission of a chorus in some of the items. Nevertheless her sense of style never deserts her.

Mozart, Beethoven and Weber are not composers one would naturally associate with Callas. That she could be a great Mozartian is evidenced by her test recording of Donna Anna's _Non mi dir_, and a couple of blazingly defiant concert versions of Costanze's _Martern aller Arten,_ sung in Italian as _Tutte le torture_. (It is a little known fact that Callas was actually La Scala's first ever Costanze.) The less said about _Porgi amor_ and Donna Anna's arias on this album, though the better. Elvira's _Mi tradi_ goes a lot better, and the recitative, with its contrasting emotions, is superb. It's mirror piece, Beethoven's concert aria _Ah perfido_ also goes well, and, as it lies somewhat lower, suits her much better. It is without doubt the most successful item on the recital. _Ocean, thou mighty monster_ is also superbly dramatic, but her peculiarly accented English is somewhat bizarre, and again the climaxes are something of a trial.

I find my attitude to these late recitals can vary each time I listen to them. Sometimes I find the wobbles, the insecure and unsupported top voice, the acidulous tone difficult to take; others I barely notice it, so taken up am I by her musical instincts. The Verdi I would hate to be without, the other two for very occasional listening only.


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Scottish and Irish Songs

Richard Dyer-Bennet, tenor
Natasha Magg, piano
Urico Rossi, violin
Fritz Magg, cello

on Dyer-Bennet Records (NYC), from 1958

Always a pleasure to hear the great Dyer-Bennet sing!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^That's what I needed on the night of the Scottish independence referendum

Current listening:

*Paul Hindemith - Mathis der Maler (Symphony)*

*Richard Strauss - Tod und Verklärung* (Death and Transfiguration), *tone poem for orchestra, Op. 24*

Jascha Horenstein, London Symphony Orchestra [Chandos, rec. 1992]

I don't have anything to compare this Mathis der Maler to, but the Horenstein / LSO 'Tod und Verklärung' is quite excellent.


----------



## cwarchc

A break from my "normal" Shostakovich of Bashai


----------



## Tsaraslondon

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 52583
> 
> 
> A break from my "normal" Shostakovich of Bashai


What are your thoughts on it? I have this recording, but as it was the first time I'd ever heard the symphony it was a bit hard for me to judge. The dynamic level is a bit wide. I could hardly hear anything at the beginning.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now I'm listening to saint-saens symphony no. 3. The first movement is amazing. I got chills with the opening notes. I love that so far I have not been steered wrong with any of the suggestions I've seen.


----------



## jim prideaux

so celebrating an emphatic victory over Stoke with obscure but rousing pieces by Sibelius-1893 'Karelia Music' and 1899 'Press Celebration Music' performed by the Tampere P.O. conducted by Tuomas Ollila (Ondine).....


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to Beethoven Symphonies 2+4 - from Karajan 60's set. Whole set of which I found for £2 at a local boot sale.


----------



## Triplets

William Schuman, Symphonies 7&10, Gerard Swartz, Seattle SO on Naxos

Schuman and Walter Piston are two of my favorite Composers. I almost never see their works offered in a Concert.

Speaking of which, tonight I'm off to the Chicago Symphony to see Muti Conduct Tchaikovsky's Third Symphony. I don't believe I've ever seen that particular Tchaikovsky work on a program either, so it will be a nice opportunity.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Comparing and contrasting my favorite Shosty Elevenths:









For a great-sounding and very-solid reading, I go for the Haitink/Concertgebouw on Decca. The acoustic is a bit 'spacey' sounding; with the orchestra recessed a slightly in the backround.









For an epic and_ heroic _reading, but with close-up miked sound?-- I definately incline to the EMI Bournemouth/Berglund.









But for the most exciting Shostakovich ride of my _LIFE_?-- I always reach for the late-fifties, live, Stokowski Moscow Symphony Orchestra on Russia Disc-- which has a ferocity and drama to it unlike anything I've ever heard in Shostakovich. Stokowski only went to the Soviet Union once, and he wanted to make an impression. . . and boy did he. Harsher-but-tolerable sound. The strings sound especially good for what it is. Excitement, squared; no, 'cubed.' Awesome in every way.

This is my favorite Stokowski performance of all time.

Comments? Questions? Gigantic-howling curses?


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Joachim, Violin Concerto
Rachel Barton-Pine, violin
Chicago Symphony
Carlos Kalmar

Joseph Joachim is of course remembered as a friend of Brahms, great violinist and composer of the great first movement cadenza for Brahms' violin concerto.

This concerto is much too long (47 minutes) given its meager material. A few good ideas, but not enough! Full of chromatic scales, double and triple stops, but little that is memorable.
Yet in 1860, this piece was considered to be a great concerto.

Fine for an occasional listen from a time in musical history I have little use for, when "heavenly length" seemed to be a virtue unto itself.

Sorry, but I'm classifying this one under classical music bloviating.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria, Missa Pro Defunctis (not the famous one)*


----------



## senza sordino

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52585
> 
> 
> Joseph Joachim, Violin Concerto
> Rachel Barton-Pine, violin
> Chicago Symphony
> Carlos Kalmar
> 
> Joseph Joachim is of course remembered as a friend of Brahms, great violinist and composer of the great first movement cadenza for Brahms' violin concerto.
> 
> This concerto is much too long (47 minutes) given its meager material. A few good ideas, but not enough! Full of chromatic scales, double and triple stops, but little that is memorable.
> Yet in 1860, this piece was considered to be a great concerto.
> 
> Fine for an occasional listen from a time in musical history I have little use for, when "heavenly length" seemed to be a virtue unto itself.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm classifying this one under classical music bloviating.


It's a very long concerto, probably only appreciated well by violin players. It's not something I'd say has stood the test of time. And certainly not pithy. Not one of the greats, IMHO, but worth a listen once every couple of years.


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> It's a very long concerto, probably only appreciated well by violin players. It's not something I'd say has stood the test of time. And certainly not pithy. Not one of the greats, IMHO, but worth a listen once every couple of years.


Yes. That's how I feel too! However, Brahms was supposed to be inspired to write his own fabulous violin concerto from this very concerto. He probably kept to himself the thought "Oh, could I do this soooooo much better!!!"


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> Comparing and contrasting my favorite Shosty Elevenths:
> 
> View attachment 52586
> 
> 
> For a great-sounding and very-solid reading, I go for the Haitink/Concertgebouw on Decca. The acoustic is a bit 'spacey' sounding; with the orchestra recessed a slightly in the backround.
> 
> View attachment 52587
> 
> 
> For an epic and_ heroic _reading, but with close-up miked sound?-- I definately incline to the EMI Bournemouth/Berglund.
> 
> View attachment 52588
> 
> 
> But for the most exciting Shostakovich ride of my _LIFE_?-- I always incline to the late-fifties, live, Stokowski Moscow Symphony Orchestra on Russia Disc-- which has a ferocity and drama to it unlike anything I've ever heard in Shostakovich. Stokowski only went to the Soviet Union once, and he wanted to make an impression. . . and boy did he. Harsher-but-tolerable sound. The strings sound especially good for what it is. Excitement, squared; no, 'cubed.' Awesome in every way.
> 
> Comments? Questions? Gigantic-howling curses?


The Stokowski recording with the Houston (I think) Symphony was my first introduction to the 11th and was my only recording 
for years. It seems to have gone missing from my collection. I like the Haitink but my favorite is Kitaenko on SACD with the Cologne Orchestra. The sonics and the drama make it a seat of the pants gripping experience. One can feel the mist roll out of the speakers and the Cossacks right behind.
I rented the silent movie The Battleship Potemkin (Sergei Eisenstein, who later collaborated with Prokofiev on Nevsky) on Netflix recently. This rerelease (?) used the 11th as it's soundtrack, and very effectively. Check it out.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> The Stokowski recording with the Houston (I think) Symphony was my first introduction to the 11th and was my only recording
> for years. It seems to have gone missing from my collection. I like the Haitink but my favorite is Kitaenko on SACD with the Cologne Orchestra. The sonics and the drama make it a seat of the pants gripping experience. One can feel the mist roll out of the speakers and the Cossacks right behind. I rented the silent movie The Battleship Potemkin (Sergei Eisenstein, who later collaborated with Prokofiev on Nevsky) on Netflix recently. This rerelease (?) used the 11th as it's soundtrack, and very effectively. Check it out.


I have the EMI Stokowski, and I really love how he does the atmosphere of the Palace Square in the first movement. I find the high drama of the subsequent three movements lacking though.

I'll have to check out the Kitaenko. _Merci_.


----------



## drpraetorus

Beethoven, Choral Fantasy, Evgeny Kissin, Claudio Abbado, Berlin Phil.


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Orchestral Suites







Haydn Three Violin, one harpsichord and two cello concerti


----------



## Triplets

drpraetorus said:


> Beethoven, Choral Fantasy, Evgeny Kissin, Claudio Abbado, Berlin Phil.


That sounds like a potentially exciting combination.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> For a great-sounding and very-solid reading, I go for the Haitink/Concertgebouw on Decca. The acoustic is a bit 'spacey' sounding; with the orchestra recessed a slightly in the backround.


The Haitink one was my introduction to the work. I wasn't convinced by it. I prefer Barshai's, personally, though perhaps I should try the others you mention.

Hindemith: "When lilacs last in the door-yard bloom'd" Prelude, Symphony "Mathis der Maler", Symfonia Serena
Sydney Symphony Orchestra, cond. Albert


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> William Schuman, Symphonies 7&10, Gerard Swartz, Seattle SO on Naxos
> 
> Schuman and Walter Piston are two of my favorite Composers. I almost never see their works offered in a Concert.
> 
> Speaking of which, tonight I'm off to the Chicago Symphony to see Muti Conduct Tchaikovsky's Third Symphony. I don't believe I've ever seen that particular Tchaikovsky work on a program either, so it will be a nice opportunity.


Schuman's 10th, his last symphony is a fine work, subtitled "American Muse". His 7th unfortunately is not memorable, in my opinion.


----------



## joen_cph

Bruckner *6th* - Klemperer / EMI Concert Classics LP

Revisiting this, just for checking ... the LP EMI SXLP Concert classics series have unusually good sound & surfaces, for those days.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> The Haitink one was my introduction to the work. I wasn't convinced by it. I prefer Barshai's, personally, though perhaps I should try the others you mention.
> 
> Hindemith: "When lilacs last in the door-yard bloom'd" Prelude, Symphony "Mathis der Maler", Symfonia Serena
> Sydney Symphony Orchestra, cond. Albert


I like the sound on the Barshai. I like the reading too. Not nearly as much as the Haitink-- which has great climaxes; though I feel the drama is a bit lacking at times.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 52593
> 
> 
> Bruckner 6th - Klemperer / EMI Concert Classics LP
> Revisiting this, just for checking ... the LP EMI SXLP Concert classics series have unusually good sound & surfaces, for those days.


I'd LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE to hear the _record_ of that! . . . with a suitably-appropriate cartridge, toning arm, and turn table of course.


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> Schuman's 10th, his last symphony is a fine work, subtitled "American Muse". His 7th unfortunately is not memorable, in my opinion.


 I've listened to the 10th more, having had an lp of it back in the day; still getting to know the 7th.
Do you listen to Piston's Symphonies?


----------



## Triplets

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 52593
> 
> 
> Bruckner *6th* - Klemperer / EMI Concert Classics LP
> 
> Revisiting this, just for checking ... the LP EMI SXLP Concert classics series have unusually good sound & surfaces, for those days.


It's been reissued on CD, along with 4-9. Quiter surfaces yet.:lol:


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^
Don´t know if they´ve edited the sound picture for the CD, but the timpani are too discreet on the LP. The slow movement with Klemp (less slow than expected) is quite good, but the 1st I didn´t like here, and this isn´t my favourite recording of the work.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jan DeGaetani. I was introduced to her by Milton Babbitt, _Philomel,_ and George Crumb's _Madrigals._


----------



## Mika

Shostakovich cycle started today


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> Jan DeGaetani. I was introduced to her by Milton Babbitt, _Philomel,_ and George Crumb's _Madrigals._


I was introduced to her by Lina Cavalieri. . . 'StlukesguildOhio,' I mean.

_;D_


----------



## PetrB

Blancrocher said:


> I love it--but I'm disposed toward the style. I'm enjoying this new pass through Lang's music, btw (the first for my wife, also btw): I find I'm always attracted to different pieces and pieces of pieces when I give him attention.


Well, you'll get it. Beyond and underneath what I, too, think is 'a lovely sound,' I find him a seriously _intelligent_ composer.


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> Jan DeGaetani. I was introduced to her by Milton Babbitt, _Philomel,_ and George Crumb's _Madrigals._


She was wonderful!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Hilary Hahn is rapidly becoming one of my favorite violinists (Anne Sophie forgive me!). Not only is her playing simply beautiful... but she has an eye (or ear) to bringing less-often-heard works into the limelight: Bernstein's Serenade for Violin and Orchestra, Elgar's Violin Concerto (which I am listening to now), Charles Ives' Four Sonatas, Shostakovich' Violin Concerto, Samuel Barber's Violin Concerto, Edgar Meyer's violin concerto composed for Hahn, Schoenberg, Stravinsky, and Spohrs violin concertos as well as the 27 encores from a recent disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 143 "Praise the Lord, O my soul"

For New Years Day - date uncertain

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## millionrainbows

This CD had a cover that looked like the DVD, so I got it. I love the string sound in Rameau.












This, from the Amazon review, was illuminating:
*This suite of dances from Dardanus and Platée is an ideal introduction to Rameau. Though his operas are full of articulate use of language and are, in their own polite way, theatrically charged, French baroque opera required periodic dance interludes, which is what is included here. Unlike 19th-century French opera, the dance music in these 18th-century works is often among the most fascinating in the entire opera, full of rich, unorthodox scoring and so packed with ideas underneath the mellifluous exterior that each interlude often seems like a miniature concerto for orchestra. Conductor Nicholas McGegan's natural rhythmic effervescence makes him ideal for this music--he should record more of it, much more--and his Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra copes handily with the substantial difficulties posed by a composer who thought each melodic strand should have a strong mind of its own. --David Patrick Stearns*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Gad! That Eurotrash production and costume is so garishly bad that I have avoided it in spite of my love for Rameau.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Gad! That Eurotrash production and costume is so garishly bad that I have avoided it in spite of my love for Rameau.


Beauty is in the eye of the Beerholder.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is the DVD...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For me to behold that bit of Regietheater as "beautiful" I'd have to be holding a lot of beer... preferably some good strong Belgian Trappist ale. :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Gad! That Eurotrash production and costume is so garishly bad that I have avoided it in spite of my love for Rameau.


Beer? Nahh, you have to see this production on mushrooms to really appreciate it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> For me to behold that bit of Regietheater as "beautiful" I'd have to be holding a lot of beer... preferably some good strong Belgian Trappist ale. :lol:


I don't drink, myself.

But is that the type of ale that's like: "braindamaged, but it's only permanent"? Or am I thinking of paint thinner? . . . you know, the stuff some of the set designers and directors of some of these opera productions are imbibing twenty-four-seven.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's The Seven Last Words Of Christ On The Cross - Jordi Savall, cond.


----------



## Weston

millionrainbows said:


> This is the DVD...


Just looks like an early 70s Genesis concert to me.

[Edit: I need the Dardanus suite -- not sure about the entire thing. Is this a decent set? The CD I mean?]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 13.*


----------



## Guest

I finished this set today with the DVD of the two Piano Concertos and the Violin Concerto. Pollini turns in rather low voltage performances, but Batiashvili plays with great passion and uses the rarely performed Busoni cadenza, which is basically a dialogue between the violin and tympani. Very good sound and picture.


----------



## George O

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Hilary Hahn is rapidly becoming one of my favorite violinists (Anne Sophie forgive me!). Not only is her playing simply beautiful... but she has an eye (or ear) to bringing less-often-heard works into the limelight: Bernstein's Serenade for Violin and Orchestra, Elgar's Violin Concerto (which I am listening to now), Charles Ives' Four Sonatas, Shostakovich' Violin Concerto, Samuel Barber's Violin Concerto, Edgar Meyer's violin concerto composed for Hahn, Schoenberg, Stravinsky, and Spohrs violin concertos as well as the 27 encores from a recent disc.


Hilary is currently still canceling her performances due to muscle strain. She was going to play the Korngold Concerto tonight in Seattle, my friend tells me. I wish her a full recovery.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Cantata BWV 143 "Praise the Lord, O my soul"
> 
> For New Years Day - *date uncertain*
> 
> John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


Wouldn't that be January 1?


----------



## KenOC

Berwald, Symphony No. 3 in C major, "Sinfonie singuliere". Okko Kamu and the Helsingborg SO. A very nice reading of this.


----------



## George O

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Gad! That Eurotrash production and costume is so garishly bad that I have avoided it in spite of my love for Rameau.


No, really, that is what people looked like in the 18th century, pretty much.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't drink, myself.

California. Say no more.

But is that the type of ale that's like: "braindamaged, but it's only permanent"? Or am I thinking of paint thinner? . . . you know, the stuff some of the set designers and directors of some of these opera productions are imbibing twenty-four-seven.

Actually the Trappist Ales are some of the finest "beers" you can get... with an alcohol level comparable to wine... and a price tag to match.

Now if you want paint thinner you have to drink some of the crap I imbibed in during art school... or brown-bagging it through the streets of Hoboken during my stint in NYC.


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> Wouldn't that be January 1?


Heh...well played, sir. _Year_ uncertain. Location also uncertain.

(I like the Scott Ross avatar, btw)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Whether it was Boulez or Mahler I am certainly loving this recording of Mahler's 6th far more than this week's earlier listening to Mahler's 3rd by Boulez.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Heh...well played, sir. _Year_ uncertain. Location also uncertain.
> 
> *(I like the Scott Ross avatar, btw)*


Good recognition skills!


----------



## SimonNZ

Guillaume IX of Aquitaine: Troubadour songs - Brice Duisit, recitation and viol


----------



## MagneticGhost

Stockhausen - Gesang der jünglinge


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto
Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Chicago Symphony
Carlos Kalmar

One of the great statements of this magnificent score. Expansive and loving, Ms. Barton Pine is sensational. What ravishing tone she draws from her 1742 "ex-Soldat" Guarneri del Gesu!
I've also never heard a greater orchestral performance of this score. You can hear every note, flawlessly played. A monumental conception to match Barton Pine's expansive interpretation.
I haven't been following the career of Maestro Kalmar, but that's about to change.
If you love the Brahms Violin Concerto, you really need to hear this great performance.
This one's the real deal!


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music:









Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 (Movements 1 & 2). Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music. And...









Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 1. Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52603
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto
> Rachel Barton Pine, violin
> Chicago Symphony
> Carlos Kalmar
> 
> One of the great statements of this magnificent score. Expansive and loving, Ms. Barton Pine is sensational. What ravishing tone she draws from her 1742 "ex-Soldat" Guarneri del Gesu!
> I've also never heard a greater orchestral performance of this score. You can hear every note, flawlessly played. A monumental conception to match Barton Pine's expansive interpretation.
> I haven't been following the career of Maestro Kalmar, but that's about to change.
> If you love the Brahms Violin Concerto, you really need to hear this great performance.
> This one's the real deal!


You're losing your pithiness. You're signature alone is over 3 lines long


----------



## Guest

I finished up this set with the tone poems. I need to take it easy on these box sets lately, as I get rather saturated by the composer in question!


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.24 in F Major

Harold Farberman conducting the Bournemouth Sinfonietta


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52603
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto
> Rachel Barton Pine, violin
> Chicago Symphony
> Carlos Kalmar
> 
> One of the great statements of this magnificent score. Expansive and loving, Ms. Barton Pine is sensational. What ravishing tone she draws from her 1742 "ex-Soldat" Guarneri del Gesu!
> I've also never heard a greater orchestral performance of this score. You can hear every note, flawlessly played. A monumental conception to match Barton Pine's expansive interpretation.
> I haven't been following the career of Maestro Kalmar, but that's about to change.
> If you love the Brahms Violin Concerto, you really need to hear this great performance.
> This one's the real deal!


Duly noted.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Bartok-Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion/Stockhausen-Kontakte


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fixing to listen to my three new opera CD sets:

Meistersinger
La Figlie del reggimento
Tancredi


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Fixing to listen to my three new opera CD sets:
> 
> Meistersinger
> La Figlie del reggimento
> Tancredi


3 very different operas. great.


----------



## Weston

MagneticGhost said:


> You're losing your pithiness. You're signature alone is over 3 lines long


Psst! Please don't remind him. I hate it when he's in a pithy mood.


----------



## Guest

Tchaikovsky's 2nd Concerto is a perfect vehicle for Matsuev's white-hot brand of Golden Age virtuosity and passion. The piano is very forward in the mix, but at least we can clearly hear the thousands of notes he's playing. The sound is a bit flat and sterile in stereo, but it blooms rather nicely in multi-channel.


----------



## DamoX

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Karajan's '58 VPO Mozart Symphony No. 40?


Wow. Now enjoying ... superb texture indeed. :clap:


----------



## GreenMamba

Brahms Symphony no. 1, Jochum/BPO


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult









It had been a while since I'd heard this. It works well enough as a symphony, so I'm surprised that it was adapted from material intended for an opera.


----------



## Itullian

Mahlerian said:


> Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had been a while since I'd heard this. It works well enough as a symphony, so I'm surprised that it was adapted from material intended for an opera.


Boult is my favorite for the RVW symphonies.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in F Minor, Op.11, No.2

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Elgar's Enigma Variations because I'm not familiar with this one and I'm going to hear it in concert tomorrow, along with Beethoven's Violin Concerto.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## opus55

Stravinsky: Feu d'artifice (Fantaisie pour orchestre, op. 4)
Baermann, attrib. Wagner: Adagio for Clarinet and Strings
Berlioz: Les Troyens, Act II and Act III


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52603
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto
> Rachel Barton Pine, violin
> Chicago Symphony
> Carlos Kalmar
> 
> One of the great statements of this magnificent score. Expansive and loving, Ms. Barton Pine is sensational. What ravishing tone she draws from her 1742 "ex-Soldat" Guarneri del Gesu!
> I've also never heard a greater orchestral performance of this score. You can hear every note, flawlessly played. A monumental conception to match Barton Pine's expansive interpretation.
> I haven't been following the career of Maestro Kalmar, but that's about to change.
> If you love the Brahms Violin Concerto, you really need to hear this great performance.
> This one's the real deal!


Kalmar leads the Grant Park Orchestra here in Chicago, and Pine is a local artist as well. I have heard them both many times and yes, they are the real deal.


----------



## Triplets

Itullian said:


> Boult is my favorite for the RVW symphonies.


I love the Bryden Thompson recording on Chandos.


----------



## Pugg

​
What better way then start this day with : Ravel/ Pogorelich


----------



## Itullian

Triplets said:


> I love the Bryden Thompson recording on Chandos.


Also great recordings, especially 1.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hugo Wolf's Italian Songbook - Elly Ameling, soprano, Gerard Souzay, baritone, Dalton Baldwin, piano


----------



## brotagonist

I only added Bruckner to my hearem (from harem, sounds like hear'em, ie., a collection of composers I've decided I simply like, pretty much no matter what) about 18 months ago, so I really don't know it well enough to make any kind of comparison, but I'm now listening to:

Bruckner : Symphony 4 (1874 version)
Dennis Russel Davies/Bruckner Orchester Linz

Hey! I really do notice that it is different! Welch ein Wunder! I'm only 13 minutes into it, but I am going to go out on a limb here: he was wise to revise  but it has some nice parts, too!

Nope! I haven't forgotten today's SS:










Hindemith : Symphony "Mathis der Mahler"
Blomstedt/SFSO

I also listened to the remainder of disc one:

Trauermusik
Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Weber

I noticed that the Turandot movement is familiar to me. That must be another piece many of us just know, without knowing it.


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang: Pierced; Little Match Girl Passion, and other works; This Written by Hand, Memory Pieces


----------



## SimonNZ

^I was looking at beefing up my David Lang collection just today, as I was window shopping through Presto's current deal on Contemporary labels and series:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/contemporary.php

...and at the Jonathan Harveys...and the Wolfgang Rihms....and...


----------



## Weston

*Klami: Kalevala Suite, Op. 23*
Jorma Panula / Turku Philharmonic Orchestra








I have mixed feelings about this work. Some of it is exciting and rhythmic. Some of it seems fluffy considering the subject matter. Although it's interesting enough, I might have expected more colorful orchestration in a 20th century work. The string sonorities are quite nice though. It would be natural to compare this music to that of Sibelius, but I hear few if any similarities. It's still worth checking out for post-romantic fans.

[Edit: In the 4th section I hear shades of some of the softer parts of Basil Poledouris' Conan soundtrack, probably a total coincidence.]

[Post Edit: The finale, _The Forging of the Sampo_, has a gorgeous melody! And huge percussion that just about knocked me outta my chair. My feelings are no longer mixed. It's quite okay to contrast _this_ with the fluffier stuff. Now I'm not sure I need to listen to anything else.]
*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Antoni Wit / Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra / Kun Woo Paik, piano








Sometimes Prokofiev seems just a bit surreal to me, as if I'm hearing what on the surface sounds like normal music, but there's something slightly skewed, something hard to put one's finger on. I love that. This concerto has that dreamlike effect. It's lush post-romanticism turned just around the corner partially into another dimension. (I cannot help mentioning the fantastic triplets played over a limping 2 step rhythm in the third movement. Simple but unusual and effective.)

*Eric Ewazen: Chamber Symphony*
Paul Polivnick / Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra








Though fully satiated on the Klami and Prokofiev above, I had time for an encore / nightcap. I suspect Ewazen is far too accessible to be taken very seriously, but I enjoy his work. He seems especially at home with the woodwinds here. They seem to engage in a trilling birdlike dialog among themselves. This is another fine example of the piano used as an orchestral instrument in a 20th century work. I notice too that, like Rautavaara, there are some bizarre near-dissonant sonorities used to create an interesting orchestral color effect. This work too has a rousing finale.

I'm not sure why but I truly enjoyed _everything_ tonight more intensely than normal -- so much I can barely stand myself. It has been a sublime evening.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> What better way then start this day with : Ravel/ Pogorelich


One of the all-time great recordings, especially the Ravel.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Symphony: "Mathis Der Maler" (Matthias The Painter) This is the first time I've listened to this. It's powerful!


----------



## SimonNZ

psst...who's performing?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> 3 very different operas. great.


Started with Daughter of the Regiment. I like it. The recording was remastered but still has a lot of noise when the chorus sings loudly.

Tancredi is very nice. I hear much of the musical/singing styles of Rossini from La Cenerantola. There is a singer on it that strongly reminds me of Cecilia Bartoli, but she is not on it.

Mastersinger is for tomorrow.

I ripped the Fricsay Fidelio highlights disc (also from the library sale) and was suprised at what great sound it has for a 1960 recording. Beautiful voices throughout.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Started with Daughter of the Regiment. I like it. The recording was remastered but still has a lot of noise when the chorus sings loudly.
> 
> Tancredi is very nice. I hear much of the musical/singing styles of Rossini from La Cenerantola. There is a singer on it that strongly reminds me of Cecilia Bartoli, but she is not on it.
> 
> Mastersinger is for tomorrow.
> 
> I ripped the Fricsay Fidelio highlights disc (also from the library sale) and was suprised at what great sound it has for a 1960 recording. Beautiful voices throughout.


Who are the performers?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

SimonNZ said:


> psst...who's performing?


Sorry, I have to remember to include the performer when I post. I watched it on YouTube and now typically I can't find the version I watched. Sorry about that. I'll try to remember to include more info in the future.

Edit: I tracked it down and the one I watched was performed by the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Morales - Requiem
Gabrieli Consort with Paul McCreesh


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this cycle via Spotify currently Winterreise, beautiful works and good recording


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven - Bagatelles*
Rondo C-Dur op. 51 Nr. 1
Allegretto c-moll WoO 53
11 Bagatellen für Klavier op. 119
6 Bagatellen für Klavier op. 126
Bagatelle B-Dur WoO 60
Bagatelle a-moll WoO 59 'Für Elise'
Alfred Brendel (piano) [Philips, 1996]










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas*
Sonata no.1 in F minor, op.2 no.1
Sonata no.2 in A major, op.2 no.2
Alfred Brendel (piano) [Philips, 1972-6]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I was just letting my file server play me Beethoven this Sunday morning as I browsed posts. Then my attention fell on the 'Appreciating Robert Schumann' thread and my thoughts turned to this. This is my favourite recording of any Schumann work - the 'Gesang' never fails to raise the hairs on the back of my neck. The last variation, especially, laden with dissonances and unresolved progressions, evokes such mixed anguish, sorrow, hope and foreboding. If Schumann had written nothing else, this would still be proof enough of his genius for me.

*Robert Schumann
Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133*
Dina Ugorskaja (Piano) [CAvi Music, 2010]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

George O said:


> Back to whipping Cupid, I see.


Yes, this kind of sadistic blasphemy is not fit for the eyes of the average TC visitor. We expect censored versions next time, hehe.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> I was just letting my file server play me Beethoven this Sunday morning as I browsed posts. Then my attention fell on the 'Appreciating Robert Schumann' thread and my thoughts turned to this. This is my favourite recording of any Schumann work - the 'Gesang' never fails to raise the hairs on the back of my neck. The last variation, especially, laden with dissonances and unresolved progressions, evokes such mixed anguish, sorrow, hope and foreboding. If Schumann had written nothing else, this would still be proof enough of his genius for me.
> 
> *Robert Schumann
> Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133*
> Dina Ugorskaja (Piano) [CAvi Music, 2010]


She almost looks like Mozart's profile in this photo. Also, a pretty intense nose.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rebecca Saunders' Vermillion - MusikFabrik


----------



## omega

Let's go for a British Sunday








*Mark-Anthony Turnage*
_From the Wreckage_
_Speranza_
Håkan Hardenberger (Trumpet) | Daniel Harding | London Symphony Orchestra








*Edward Elgar*
_Symphony n°2_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra








*Benjamin Britten*
_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_
Sir Andrew Davis | BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang: Death Speaks, and Music for "The Woodmans"

Ockeghem: Requiem (Hilliard Ensemble)


----------



## ptr

*Josef Suk* - Asrael, Symphony for large orchestra in C minor (No m2), Op. 27 (1905-1906) (Panton)









Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Rafael Kubelik

The Asrael, apart from Mahler's are about the only romantic symphony that touch me on a enthrallingly emotional level! :angel:

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas never sang a role in French on stage, and only one complete role (Carmen) on record, but as can be heard on these two discs, she had a natural affinity for the language. She spoke it fluently (though tellingly refused the role of Carmen in the Beecham recording, "because my French isn't good enough yet") and of course made Paris her home in her last years. Previously she had sung only Ophelia's Mad Scene in French on the Mad Scenes recital disc and Louise's _Depuis le jour_ in recital in 1954.

Two years separate the recording of these two discs, and it is alarming to hear the marked deterioration in Callas's voice in such a short period of time, a voice that was already showing signs of stress in the first recital recorded in 1961. These were also the last records of hers to be produced by Walter Legge.

Despite her vocal problems, and despite the fact that she is evidently having to tread carefully, there are still treasures on this second disc. Leila's _Comme autrefois_ doesn't really come off, nor does Manon's _Je marche sur tous les chemins_, which, without the gavotte, sounds inconclusive. Manon's _Adieu, notre petite table_, though, is a different matter; maybe a tad too serious, but, as always her phrasing is exemplary, and she makes the aria work supremely well out of its context. She sounds strained to the limits by the Gluck, and it can make for uncomfortable listening. Even so her grasp of the classic style and her command of legato never falters.

For the rest, we are vouchsafed three great performances. Gounod's Margeurite comes as a total surprise, Callas finding here a lightness of touch that one might have thought was beyond her by this time. In the Ballade she meticulously differentiates between Marguerite's thoughts and the strophic song she sings, carefully placing Marguerite's simplicity before us. Her innocent rapture when she opens the casket of jewels is brilliantly caught. There is charm here (a trait that often eluded her in the past) and femininity, the text clearly enunciated, the runs deftly executed. She is defeated only by a watery top B at the end, which detracts from, rather than caps, what had been a beautiful performance.

Berlioz's Margeurite is superb. Alongside Baker's performance on the Pretre recording and one by Shirley Verrett (on a rare recital record that I would love to get hold of), this is one of the greatest performances of the piece put down on record. At the beginning of the aria, Callas perfectly mirrors the tone of the cor anglais with her first words, then beautifully lightens her tone, putting a smile in the voice for _Sa marche que j'admire_ (and note how we hear the separation of the duple quavers in _de sa main, de sma main la caresse_, without once disturbing her impeccable legato). Her mounting rapture at _Je suis a ma fenetre_ find its release in a cathartic _O caresses de flamme_, which she achieves again without once upsetting the long musical line. "Who would not wither in the flame of her genius?" asked the Berlioz scholar, David Cairns. Who indeed? I can only imagine what she might have done with the roles of Cassandre and Didon, and why not _Les Nuits d'Ete_ too? Can you just imagine Callas singing the words _O grands desirs inapaisees_?

And finally to Charlotte's great Letter Scene, arguably the most dramatic piece on the album, which brings out the best in her. How brilliantly she differentiates between Charlotte's thoughts and Werther's own words, particularly noticeable when she repeats the phrase _Ne m'accuse moi, pleure moi_, as their significance dawns on her. Unerringly, she captures Charlotte's mounting panic as she reads the letters. So vividly does she bring this scene to life, that I can now just read through the text, and Callas's voice and inflections come to my mind's ear. Like many of her performances, it spoils me for all others.

Though there are still a few wild and insecure notes, the first disc is one of _the_ classic recital discs of all time, and one I would never be without. Whole tomes could be written about Callas's psychological insights, her realisation of the composer's intentions; every aria is like a new discovery. There isn't a single dud on the recital, though the rather empty coloratura of Philine's _Je suis Titania_ would hardly seem worth her effort. She manages it remarkably well, the filigree beautifully executed, with a lovely lightness of touch, magically lightening her tone. She sounds a different singer from the Carmen and Dalila, which precede it, but it's still my least favourite piece on the disc.

Everything else is pure Callas Gold. The Gluck arias sung with passion, but retaining their classic contours, Orphee's _J'ai perdu mon Eurydice_ emerging as a true lament. Note the appeal in the voice at the words _C'est ton epoux, ton epoux fidele_, the blank, despairing tone at _Mortel silence_ and the suffering that truly tears at the heart (_dechire mon coeur_). Alceste's great entreaty to the gods is hardly less affecting. Though the top notes are driven here, they are not intrusive, and Callas again finds a wealth of colour for each intercession, for each recurring statement of _Divinites du Styx_, with a lovely softening of her tone at _Mourir pur ce qu'on aime_.

Carmen's arias are best seen as a preparation for the complete set, but the _Habanera_ is seductive and playful, and the _Segeudille_ full of humour, with a lovely lightness of touch. Dallila's arias are even better. In _Printemps qui commence_ she sounds like a young tigress, flexing her claws in the sun, as one critic put it, though I can't find the reference right now. The danger lurking under that seductive surface is unleashed in _Amour viens aider ma faiblesse _, and then she gives us a real siren, when she sings the famous _Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix_. Incidentally, always a stickler for the composer's intentions, Callas here sings exactly what Saint-Saens wrote, which is that _Ah reponds a ma tendresse_ should be sung in one breath. Most singers add an extra _Reponds_, which gives them a chance to snatch an extra one. In the second statement, she does indeed take a (perfectly justifiable) breath at _Verse moi, verse moi l'ivresse_ (there is a comma here after all), but this might have been the reason why she refused to allow the aria to be released when the record first came out. It wasn't issued until the disc was reissued after her death. In any case I doubt any of these arias has ever been done better, and they are enough for Alan Blyth to name Callas as Dalila in his dream cast for *Samson et Dalila*.

Juliette's Waltz Song is a miracle of lightness and elegance. Though the tone is mature, Callas suggests better than anyone the joy of the _young_ girl, but note too the change of colour, when a veil of sadness comes over her voice at _Loin de l'hiver morose_. Callas gets more meaning out of this seemingly innocent tune than any other singer I know. Chimene's glorious _Pleurez, mes yeux_ has a dark, tragic beauty, her chest tones uniquely telling, her legato superbly eloquent.

Finally we come to Louise's apostrophe to love and life. There are some alarming flaps on high notes here, and we note that even in 1954 the aria never quite worked for her in toto, but the quiet intensity of her intent is never in doubt. Has any other singer, before or since, captured quite so unerringly Louise's mounting rapture, or sung quite so erotically the words _je tremble delicieusement_. So her voice doesn't always do quite what she asks of it. Who cares, when she realises the fundamental truth at the root of this aria, which is actually about a young girl's sexual awakening? When this recital was first reissued, Richard Osborne wrote, "Records like this change people's lives." It certainly changed mine.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 52625
> 
> Listening to this cycle via Spotify currently Winterreise, beautiful works and good recording


One can never go wrong listening to the great DFD sing lieder.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Who are the performers?


Sorry, late night post, forgot the covers were posted in a different thread.

Tancredi: Ewa Podles
Amenaide: Sumi Jo
Argirio: Stanford Olsen
Orbazzano: Pietro Spagnoli
Isaura: Anna Maria di Micco
Roggiero: Lucretia Lendi

And,









And,


----------



## Jos

Bartok 
Violinconcerto no1, Op. Posth

Georg Egger
Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, Alois Springer.

Discovered in 1959, a concerto with a story, a sad one, of the unanswered love from the composer for Stefi Geyer. 
Wonderful concerto in two parts, new to me, and on my favourite label too !


----------



## bejart

Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758): Violin Concerto in A Major

Il Gardelino -- Ryo Terakado, violin


----------



## Bas

I visited a Messiaen concert yesterday:
Des canyons aux étoiles. Quite frankly, and believe me, I have tried, I did no succeed in understanding this peace, let alone enjoying it. There were interesting chords sometimes, the solo piano movements were bearable and intriguing, but this piece as a whole was too much for me. The experience itself was interesting, but more to experience sound and trying hard to understand the why than actually enjoying it as comprehensive music. I sometimes thought: well, a bass trombone sounds really nice in this concert hall and so does the piano, the pianist has amazing technique and some of the damped resonating of low bass chords' sustain on the piano was even nice, yet the wind machine, all the dissonant sounds, the totally weird rhythms (I think I understood it well enough to determine that there was rhythm, structure as opposed to a friend I was with) it was absolutely exhausting. Please do not be offended by this, cause I am well aware that beauty is in the eye of the beholder (and I am not the right beholder for this piece.) Also, please do educate me on this, you listeners of more modern music, is beauty even the right viewing angle for this music, should we even be looking for beauty when we listen to this?

Anyways, for now:

Johannes Brahms - Cello sonatas 
By Pierre Fournier [cello], Wilhelm Backhaus [cello], on Decca


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> You're losing your pithiness. You're signature alone is over 3 lines long


I changed my signature since you posted that to one line, to better reflect my philosophy. On Current Listening, if the performance is an extraordinary one, I will go into detail. For those lacking patience, simply read the first or last line. Or even better, skip it and read none of it.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Kalmar leads the Grant Park Orchestra here in Chicago, and Pine is a local artist as well. I have heard them both many times and yes, they are the real deal.


I will be following both of their careers. I didn't like the Joachim Violin Concerto, for the lack of interesting ideas, not for her playing of it. Hope she records the Beethoven Concerto and the Bartok Number Two.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Itullian said:


> Boult is my favorite for the RVW symphonies.


I quite like the Richard Hickox recordings as well. I have a number by both Boult and Hickox but have yet to pick up the complete Boult set. Another note to myself.


----------



## Pugg

​
Berlioz : Te Deum from the Cathedral of St.John the Divine.
Spectacular sound .


----------



## Vasks

_Scads of Scarlatti_


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> I was just letting my file server play me Beethoven this Sunday morning as I browsed posts. Then my attention fell on the 'Appreciating Robert Schumann' thread and my thoughts turned to this. This is my favourite recording of any Schumann work - the 'Gesang' never fails to raise the hairs on the back of my neck. The last variation, especially, laden with dissonances and unresolved progressions, evokes such mixed anguish, sorrow, hope and foreboding. If Schumann had written nothing else, this would still be proof enough of his genius for me.
> 
> *Robert Schumann
> Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133*
> Dina Ugorskaja (Piano) [CAvi Music, 2010]


I listened to a couple renditions of this, in your honor, by Demus and Engel. A wonderful work, agreed.


----------



## George O

Elizabeth Maconchy (1907-1994)

Serenata Concertante for Violin and Orchestra (1962)

Symphony for Double String Orchestra

Manoug Parikian, violin
London Symphony Orchestra / Vernon Handley

onLyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1982


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As its a quiet Sunday morning and my wife is sleeping still before heading off to work, I'll play something well suited to a quiet Sunday morning:


----------



## Jos

Haydn Celloconcertos 1 and 2

Rostropowitsch
AoSMitF, Iona Brown


----------



## Balthazar

Bach's *Mass in B Minor* performed by The Monteverdi Choir and The English Baroque Soloists under the baton of John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Weston

It seems to be Bach Sunday on TC.

*Bach: Cantata No. 8 "Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben," BWV 8*
Joshua Rifkin / Bach Ensemble / various caterwaulers








It's a little weird to see a single digit BWV number. This work doesn't sound significantly different from other Bach cantatas, which brings to mind the question, did Bach spring forth fully formed, or did he mature and grow? Other than with the massive late works like The Art of the Fugue, it's hard for a layman to tell. Each sounds as extraordinary as the next.

*
(C. P. E) Bach: BWV 1020, Sonata for flute and harpsichord in G minor
J. S. Bach: BWV 1030, Sonata for flute and harpsichord in B minor*
Petri Alanko, flute / Anssi Mattila, harpsichord









I guess I'm feeling all studious and intellectual now. Time to move on and accomplish something today.


----------



## JACE

Some Sunday morning Tchaikovsky:










*Tchaikovsky: Selections from Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty / Leopold Stokowski, New Philharmonia Orchestra*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge

String Sextet in E flat (1906 - 12), H.107*
*Lament for Two Violas in C minor (1911-12), H.101b* (Performing version by Paul Hindmarsh)
*String Quintet in E minor (1901), H.7*
The Raphael Ensemble [Hyperion, 2004]

My 'new disc of the week'. Frank Bridge is _my composer_, I suppose, and plainly he excites no great enthusiasm amongst the listening public, so his music is certainly my fairly private and subtle pleasure (there are one or two admirers on TC, I know). I'd lay fair odds on being able to recognise a previously unheard Bridge composition as his, as he has several unique stylistic idioms. The String Quintet, a student work, is redolent of Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky and Elgar, but above all of Bridge himself.

The 'Lament' is a 'haunting lyrical dialogue' (also in Hindmarsh's words - you can find an essay of his inside most Bridge recordings). In the Sextet you can hear the influence of Debussy's work clearly. The second movement, Andante con moto - Allegro giusto - Tempo I, is sublimely grave and poetic. All three are fine works. I have listened to the CD three times through this afternoon with great pleasure and growing 'recognition'.



> Bridge should be appreciated in his own right as an important composer of the fin de siècle, as much of his time as Elgar and Fauré and not too far from matching them in artistry. This disc provides a necessary reassessment of Bridge's fine chamber music, and the Raphael Ensemble presents three works that span the years 1901-1912, a period of growth and increasing successes for the composer. The varied sonorities and textures displayed in the String Sextet in E flat major, the Lament for two violas, and the String Quintet in E minor reveal Bridge's intimate knowledge of string techniques, gleaned from his experience as a violist in two esteemed quartets. However, Bridge offers much more than mere shows of skill, and his highly expressive pieces are rich with longing and exuberance, characteristic of much British music at the turn of the century. The Raphael Ensemble serves up these works with affection, and Hyperion's recording provides great resonance and warmth.
> Blair Sanderson, AllMusic


A little research has revealed that the cover art is 'The Line of the Plough' (exhibited 1919) by Sir John Arnesby Brown (1866-1955) which hangs in the Tate. Apparently Arnesby Brown 'deliberately resisted modernist influences', and if so this is a little hard on Bridge, who certainly did not, and is in fact sometimes caricatured as a one man English modernist movement in music.


----------



## brotagonist

Starting the morning off right in an antiformalist Paradise 

Shostakovich : Antiformalist Rayok

Valeriy Platonov/Perm Opera & Ballet Theatre's Orchestra
Alexander Pogudin, Oleg Ivanov, Vladimir Taisaev, Valentin Kosenko

I only speak two or three words of Russian, but this piece had me chuckling with amusement from the start :lol: The audience clearly enjoyed it, too. The satire translates remarkably, all without need for translation!


----------



## Rhythm

To warm a chilly morning today, the memories of Brahms's Liebeslieder-Walzer Op.52 with Gardiner, who conducted The Monteverdi Choir with Robert Levin & John Perry playing fortepiano, compelled me to listen. Some days, it's just that way .






​
The fourth listen to Mahler's Fifth ended a few minutes ago, and now the first of four listens to Mahler's Sixth has just begun.






​
I'm on target for listening to Mahler's ten symphonies before year's end!


----------



## ptr

*Wanda Landowska* - Complete Piano Recordings (APR)
(Mozart and Haydn, click label link above for complete listing)









Wanda Landowska, piano

Very idiosyncratic!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

brotagonist said:


> Shostakovich : Antiformalist Rayok


AR is hilariously funny if You have a little bit of Soviet history knowledge!

/ptr


----------



## JACE

GregMitchell said:


> What are your thoughts on it? I have this recording, but as it was the first time I'd ever heard the symphony it was a bit hard for me to judge. The dynamic level is a bit wide. I could hardly hear anything at the beginning.


That recording won a bunch of awards, so it's held in very high regard by many. But my impressions are that Rostropovich's pace is just TOO slow. I presume that he was striving for a grand, "unfolding" effect -- but, to my ears, it doesn't quite hold together. Rather than grand, it just feels static.



Marschallin Blair said:


> But for the most exciting Shostakovich ride of my _LIFE_?-- I always reach for the late-fifties, live, Stokowski Moscow Symphony Orchestra on Russia Disc-- which has a ferocity and drama to it unlike anything I've ever heard in Shostakovich. Stokowski only went to the Soviet Union once, and he wanted to make an impression. . . and boy did he. Harsher-but-tolerable sound. The strings sound especially good for what it is. Excitement, squared; no, 'cubed.' Awesome in every way.
> 
> This is my favorite Stokowski performance of all time.
> 
> Comments? Questions? Gigantic-howling curses?


Wow. Thanks for the heads-up on this MB. I'm a huge fan of both DSCH and Stokie, and I've never heard this recording. I know Stokowski's studio recording of the Eleventh with the Houston SO. Given the circumstances, I can imagine how _electric_ this live account sounds.

Another recording for the "to get" list. :cheers:


----------



## Mahlerian

Bas said:


> I visited a Messiaen concert yesterday:
> Des canyons aux étoiles. Quite frankly, and believe me, I have tried, I did no succeed in understanding this peace, let alone enjoying it. There were interesting chords sometimes, the solo piano movements were bearable and intriguing, but this piece as a whole was too much for me. The experience itself was interesting, but more to experience sound and trying hard to understand the why than actually enjoying it as comprehensive music. I sometimes thought: well, a bass trombone sounds really nice in this concert hall and so does the piano, the pianist has amazing technique and some of the damped resonating of low bass chords' sustain on the piano was even nice, yet the wind machine, all the dissonant sounds, the totally weird rhythms (I think I understood it well enough to determine that there was rhythm, structure as opposed to a friend I was with) it was absolutely exhausting. Please do not be offended by this, cause I am well aware that beauty is in the eye of the beholder (and I am not the right beholder for this piece.) Also, please do educate me on this, you listeners of more modern music, is beauty even the right viewing angle for this music, should we even be looking for beauty when we listen to this?


It isn't offensive, but what you have to understand is that to those of us who love Messiaen, this question sounds very much like asking "Should we look for beauty in Bach?" or "Should we look for beauty in Mozart?"

Obviously, Messiaen's beauties are different from the above two, but then again, Bach's beauty and Mozart's are quite different things as well. I find much of Messiaen quite beautiful, and the beauty is in the sheer sound of it: the melody, the harmony, the rhythm, and the timbre. There is no question that his music sounds different from what people are accustomed to, but once you get past the outer surface activity in the birdsong, the layers of rhythms, the chorales, the gamelan of mallet percussion, and such, you find that at the core is something ebullient and irrepressibly joyful, a core of the love of life and all that that means.


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> Jan DeGaetani. I was introduced to her by Milton Babbitt, _Philomel,_ and George Crumb's _Madrigals._





hpowders said:


> She was wonderful!


I think DeGaetani's Ives recital with Gilbert Kalish is one of the greatest Charles Ives recordings ever made.










Desert-island music!


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Partita in E Flat, Op.79

Rotterdam Philharmonic Wind Ensemble


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 52639
> View attachment 52638
> 
> 
> Callas never sang a role in French on stage, and only one complete role (Carmen) on record, but as can be heard on these two discs, she had a natural affinity for the language. She spoke it fluently (though tellingly refused the role of Carmen in the Beecham recording, "because my French isn't good enough yet") and of course made Paris her home in her last years. Previously she had sung only Ophelia's Mad Scene in French on the Mad Scenes recital disc and Louise's _Depuis le jour_ in recital in 1954.
> 
> Two years separate the recording of these two discs, and it is alarming to hear the marked deterioration in Callas's voice in such a short period of time, a voice that was already showing signs of stress in the first recital recorded in 1961. These were also the last records of hers to be produced by Walter Legge.
> 
> Despite her vocal problems, and despite the fact that she is evidently having to tread carefully, there are still treasures on this second disc. Leila's _Comme autrefois_ doesn't really come off, nor does Manon's _Je marche sur tous les chemins_, which, without the gavotte, sounds inconclusive. Manon's _Adieu, notre petite table_, though, is a different matter; maybe a tad too serious, but, as always her phrasing is exemplary, and she makes the aria work supremely well out of its context. She sounds strained to the limits by the Gluck, and it can make for uncomfortable listening. Even so her grasp of the classic style and her command of legato never falters.
> 
> For the rest, we are vouchsafed three great performances. Gounod's Margeurite comes as a total surprise, Callas finding here a lightness of touch that one might have thought was beyond her by this time. In the Ballade she meticulously differentiates between Marguerite's thoughts and the strophic song she sings, carefully placing Marguerite's simplicity before us. Her innocent rapture when she opens the casket of jewels is brilliantly caught. There is charm here (a trait that often eluded her in the past) and femininity, the text clearly enunciated, the runs deftly executed. She is defeated only by a watery top B at the end, which detracts from, rather than caps, what had been a beautiful performance.
> 
> Berlioz's Margeurite is superb. Alongside Baker's performance on the Pretre recording and one by Shirley Verrett (on a rare recital record that I would love to get hold of), this is one of the greatest performances of the piece put down on record. At the beginning of the aria, Callas perfectly mirrors the tone of the cor anglais with her first words, then beautifully lightens her tone, putting a smile in the voice for _Sa marche que j'admire_ (and note how we hear the separation of the duple quavers in _de sa main, de sma main la caresse_, without once disturbing her impeccable legato). Her mounting rapture at _Je suis a ma fenetre_ find its release in a cathartic _O caresses de flamme_, which she achieves again without once upsetting the long musical line. "Who would not wither in the flame of her genius?" asked the Berlioz scholar, David Cairns. Who indeed? I can only imagine what she might have done with the roles of Cassandre and Didon, and why not _Les Nuits d'Ete_ too? Can you just imagine Callas singing the words _O grands desirs inapaisees_?
> 
> And finally to Charlotte's great Letter Scene, arguably the most dramatic piece on the album, which brings out the best in her. How brilliantly she differentiates between Charlotte's thoughts and Werther's own words, particularly noticeable when she repeats the phrase _Ne m'accuse moi, pleure moi_, as their significance dawns on her. Unerringly, she captures Charlotte's mounting panic as she reads the letters. So vividly does she bring this scene to life, that I can now just read through the text, and Callas's voice and inflections come to my mind's ear. Like many of her performances, it spoils me for all others.
> 
> Though there are still a few wild and insecure notes, the first disc is one of _the_ classic recital discs of all time, and one I would never be without. Whole tomes could be written about Callas's psychological insights, her realisation of the composer's intentions; every aria is like a new discovery. There isn't a single dud on the recital, though the rather empty coloratura of Philine's _Je suis Titania_ would hardly seem worth her effort. She manages it remarkably well, the filigree beautifully executed, with a lovely lightness of touch, magically lightening her tone. She sounds a different singer from the Carmen and Dalila, which precede it, but it's still my least favourite piece on the disc.
> 
> Everything else is pure Callas Gold. The Gluck arias sung with passion, but retaining their classic contours, Orphee's _J'ai perdu mon Eurydice_ emerging as a true lament. Note the appeal in the voice at the words _C'est ton epoux, ton epoux fidele_, the blank, despairing tone at _Mortel silence_ and the suffering that truly tears at the heart (_dechire mon coeur_). Alceste's great entreaty to the gods is hardly less affecting. Though the top notes are driven here, they are not intrusive, and Callas again finds a wealth of colour for each intercession, for each recurring statement of _Divinites du Styx_, with a lovely softening of her tone at _Mourir pur ce qu'on aime_.
> 
> Carmen's arias are best seen as a preparation for the complete set, but the _Habanera_ is seductive and playful, and the _Segeudille_ full of humour, with a lovely lightness of touch. Dallila's arias are even better. In _Printemps qui commence_ she sounds like a young tigress, flexing her claws in the sun, as one critic put it, though I can't find the reference right now. The danger lurking under that seductive surface is unleashed in _Amour viens aider ma faiblesse _, and then she gives us a real siren, when she sings the famous _Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix_. Incidentally, always a stickler for the composer's intentions, Callas here sings exactly what Saint-Saens wrote, which is that _Ah reponds a ma tendresse_ should be sung in one breath. Most singers add an extra _Reponds_, which gives them a chance to snatch an extra one. In the second statement, she does indeed take a (perfectly justifiable) breath at _Verse moi, verse moi l'ivresse_ (there is a comma here after all), but this might have been the reason why she refused to allow the aria to be released when the record first came out. It wasn't issued until the disc was reissued after her death. In any case I doubt any of these arias has ever been done better, and they are enough for Alan Blyth to name Callas as Dalila in his dream cast for *Samson et Dalila*.
> 
> Juliette's Waltz Song is a miracle of lightness and elegance. Though the tone is mature, Callas suggests better than anyone the joy of the _young_ girl, but note too the change of colour, when a veil of sadness comes over her voice at _Loin de l'hiver morose_. Callas gets more meaning out of this seemingly innocent tune than any other singer I know. Chimene's glorious _Pleurez, mes yeux_ has a dark, tragic beauty, her chest tones uniquely telling, her legato superbly eloquent.
> 
> Finally we come to Louise's apostrophe to love and life. There are some alarming flaps on high notes here, and we note that even in 1954 the aria never quite worked for her in toto, but the quiet intensity of her intent is never in doubt. Has any other singer, before or since, captured quite so unerringly Louise's mounting rapture, or sung quite so erotically the words _je tremble delicieusement_. So her voice doesn't always do quite what she asks of it. Who cares, when she realises the fundamental truth at the root of this aria, which is actually about a young girl's sexual awakening? When this recital was first reissued, Richard Osborne wrote, "Records like this change people's lives." It certainly changed mine.


I know these discs well, I haven't listened to them in several years, and your review brought them back vividly and powerfully to my mind's ear. This woman's singing can bring tears even in memory. Thank you! And may others be persuaded by your words to discover the incomparable art of Callas.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No.4
Juliane Banse
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

For me the most disappointing performance in the Boulez Mahler cycle.
He races through the first movement and the adagio is nothing special.
Only the second movement stands out as being better than average. 
The soprano is merely adequate.
I would venture a guess that Boulez doesn't rate this symphony very high in the Mahler canon.

I place the two Leonard Bernstein performances at the top in this music, though the conductor makes a serious error in judgment by recruiting a boy soprano for the second recording with the Concertgebouw. A child's vision of heaven, yes, but a child with an adult soprano's experience and insight!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> That recording won a bunch of awards, so it's held in very high regard by many. But my impressions are that Rostropovich's pace is just TOO slow. I presume that he was striving for a grand, "unfolding" effect -- but, to my ears, it doesn't quite hold together. Rather than grand, it just feels static.
> 
> Wow. Thanks for the heads-up on this MB. I'm a huge fan of both DSCH and Stokie, and I've never heard this recording. I know Stokowski's studio recording of the Eleventh with the Houston SO. Given the circumstances, I can imagine how _electric_ this live account sounds.
> 
> Another recording for the "to get" list. :cheers:


http://www.amazon.com/Stokowski-Con...358&sr=1-7&keywords=shostakovich+11+stokowski


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> She almost looks like Mozart's profile in this photo. Also, a pretty intense nose.





George O said:


> I listened to a couple renditions of this, in your honor, by Demus and Engel. A wonderful work, agreed.


I've posted a smaller image of Dina Ugorskaja this time. She has unusual looks, but would this excite so much comment in a male artist, I wonder? (Murray Perahia's maverick hair-style over the years, for instance?)

I'm glad you liked Gesänge der Frühe, George O. I returned to listen to the rest of the Ugorskaja disc this afternoon. I was disappointed with her more recent late Beethoven disc, but this remains very fine and very poetic.

*Robert Schumann
Klavierstücke in Fughettenform, Op. 126
Kreisleriana Op. 16
'Geistervariationen' WoO 24*
and I couldn't resist another listen for the magnificent *Gesänge der Frühe, Op. 133*
Dina Ugorskaja (Piano) [CAvi Music]


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> [W]hat you have to understand is that to those of us who love Messiaen, this question sounds very much like asking "Should we look for beauty in Bach?" or "Should we look for beauty in Mozart?"


I can't locate bas' original post, so I will respond here 

_s beauty even the right viewing angle for this music, should we even be looking for beauty when we listen to this?

I have no music training, apart from a little bit of music in elementary school :lol: and decades of listening to all eras of classical music (I was initiated first into XXth Century CM and Messiaen was one my first 2, 4, 6 or so loves).

Of all of the major composers of the last century, or, more specifically, what is now known as the Modern Period (to differentiate from the subsequent Contemporary Period, which includes this present moment), Messiaen's musical vision is imbued with awe-inspiring and magnificent beauty. Perhaps you are finding the complexity of the orchestra too much? Try listening to Visions de l'Amen for piano duet, some of the organ works, such as Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité, then, perhaps, Éclairs sur l'au-delà, which is a late orchestral work that is more ethereal, before finally revisiting Des Canyons aux Étoiles :tiphat:

Happy listening :kiss:_


----------



## MagneticGhost

Frescobaldi: Missa Della Madonna
DHM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0000665YG?pc_redir=1407725515&robot_redir=1#


----------



## Cosmos

Bach's Goldberg Variations, perfect for a bright Sunday


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I picked up this splendid set a couple of years ago when it was released for Wolf's 150th. Currently I'm listening to Disc 3: Part 2 of the Spanisches Liederbuch with Anne Sofie von Otter and Olaf Bär and the Goethe Lieder with Thomas Allen. Wolf is a challenging composer for those used to the usual lyrical lieder of Schubert and Schumann. His lieder often take a form more akin to Wagner's operas... and might be seen as miniature dramas in which the text and music are of equal weight.

Looking through the other Wolf discs on the shelves I was surprised... no shocked... to discover that I have yet to pick up either of these discs by the great lady of German song:



















I will certainly rectify this ASAP.


----------



## brotagonist

I wanted to hear another interpretation of Hindemith's Mathis der Mahler Symphony. I chose this:

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana.
Serge Baudo, direttore.

I will listen to it a second time right now!  And the sunshine is calling loudly, perhaps for the last time this beckoningly, so I must be off for a few hours. Tra-la!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Accckk!! On further search I find there is a 1957 recital of Wolf lieder (as well as the above 1958 recital) and a disc of lieder recorded with Furtwängler!


----------



## JACE

*Tchaikovsky: The Seasons (orchestrated by Gauk) / Yevgeny Svetlanov, U.S.S.R. SO; The Seasons (piano version) Alexei Cherkassov (Melodiya/Columbia)*

Listening to Cherkassov play the original piano version.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Accckk!! On further search I find there is a 1957 recital of Wolf lieder (as well as the above 1958 recital) and a disc of lieder recorded with Furtwängler!


_Uncanny _that I should come across this vintage Schwarzkopf post.

Cheers.










I was listening to her 'complete' (well, nearly complete) _Wiener Blut_ yesterday. I absolutely _cherish_ it. No one can sing Gabriele as seductive, suave, and charming as Schwarzkopf. Superbly stylish in every way. Ten-star performance for Ackermann and the Philharmonia. Eleven-star singing for Schwarzkopf. Rosettes all around. Schooners of sherry for everyone.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.17 in B Flat, KV 458

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## omega

*Paul Hindemith*
_Symphony "Mathis der Maler"_
Herbert Blomstedt | San Fransisco Symphony Orchestra








*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony n°3 _and_ n°4 "The Inextinguishable"_
Neeme Järvi | Götheborgs Symfoniker


----------



## Cosmos

Martinu, Concerto for 2 pianos. Very "magical" sounding so far


----------



## Jeff W

Gym update.









The Brahms Violin Concerto. Hilary Hahn on the solo violin while Neville Marriner leads the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.









Symphony No. 7 by Beethoven. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## George O

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52655
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No.4
> Juliane Banse
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> For me the most disappointing performance in the Boulez Mahler cycle.
> He races through the first movement and the adagio is nothing special.
> Only the second movement stands out as being better than average.
> The soprano is merely adequate.
> I would venture a guess that Boulez doesn't rate this symphony very high in the Mahler canon.
> 
> *I place the two Leonard Bernstein performances at the top in this music, though the conductor makes a serious error in judgment by recruiting a boy soprano for the second recording with the Concertgebouw. A child's vision of heaven, yes, but a child with an adult soprano's experience and insight!!! *


Lenny's choice of Helmut Wittek makes this recording for me.

But you know what they say: There are two types of people in the world--those who love having a boy soprano sing the part and those who hate it.


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang: Love Fail (Anonymous 4)


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Frank Bridge
> 
> String Sextet in E flat (1906 - 12), H.107*
> *Lament for Two Violas in C minor (1911-12), H.101b* (Performing version by Paul Hindmarsh)
> *String Quintet in E minor (1901), H.7*
> The Raphael Ensemble [Hyperion, 2004]
> 
> My 'new disc of the week'. Frank Bridge is _my composer_, I suppose, and plainly he excites no great enthusiasm amongst the listening public, so his music is certainly my fairly private and subtle pleasure (there are one or two admirers on TC, I know). I'd lay fair odds on being able to recognise a previously unheard Bridge composition as his, as he has several unique stylistic idioms. The String Quintet, a student work, is redolent of Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky and Elgar, but above all of Bridge himself.
> 
> (snip)


Add another big Bridge fan.










Frank Bridge (1879-1941)

Sextet for Strings

Phantasie in F minor for String Quartet

Hanson String Quartet++

on Pearl (London), from 1982


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach, "Jesu, Joy of Mans Desiring" John Longhurst, Mormon Tabernacle Organ


----------



## drpraetorus

Holst, Suite for Band #1, Dallas Wind Symphony,


----------



## millionrainbows

Two of his string quartets, and a rare RCA/Princeton behemoth synthesizer composition.


----------



## Bas

Arvo Pärt - Te Deum, Silouans Song, Magnificat, Berliner Messe
By the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallin Chamber Orchestra, on ECM


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gustav Mahler

Das Lied von der Erde* (Arranged for chamber ensemble by Arnold Schönberg, completed by Rainer Riehn)
Manchester Camerata, Douglas Boyd; Peter Wedd, tenor; Jane Irwin, mezzo-soprano [AVIE records, 2011]

What superlative can I use about this recording? I found this at my son's charity shop this morning, went home to look it up, and asked him to buy it for me. He delivered it a couple of hours ago and I'm now being delighted by it. Recorded with spectacular clarity in the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester in 2010, the sparser instrumentation making the individual lines very easy to follow. This fills a gap in my Mahler discography very nicely, complementing my 1996 Haitink / Concertgebouw full orchestra recording.








.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker

Inspired by listening to some of his Haydn & Mozart Symphonies, it is now Brahms' turn to shine.

I haven't listened to this recording for a long time, as I tend to reach for Klaus Tennstedt or Otto Klemperer when I think of Brahms' First Symphony.

This has definitely been worth the wait, completing my trinity of what is my favourite of Brahms' Symphonies.

:angel:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ligeti - Volumina
On YT


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Hindemith: Mathis der Maler / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*

Enjoying this very much. Got to the end and decided to replay it immediately.


----------



## MagneticGhost

There is nothing to see here!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Birtwistle - The Moth Requiem
YT - Nash Ensemble - Proms 2013


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bruno Maderna - Quadrivium (1969)
YT


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 144 "Take what is thine and go away"

For Septuagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1724

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## bejart

Christoph Willibald Gluck (1714-1787): Symphony in F Major

Michi Gaigg conducting L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## MagneticGhost

Continuing a Bruno Maderna exploration. A collection of electronic compositions.


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.1 in D Major

Franz Schubert Quartet: Florian Zwiauer and Harvey Thurmer, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, viola -- Vincent Stadlmair, cello


----------



## JACE

Now playing:









*Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"; Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, Variations on a Theme by Haydn / Bruno Walter, New York PO (Columbia Odyssey)*

These are mono recordings. The Schumann was recorded in 1941, the Brahms in 1951.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15, Petrenko. Never get tired of this. A review comment: If you are of a certain age, Petrenko's pose on the cover looks amusingly like Jack Benny about to say "Well!"


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

Astonishingly fine orchestral playing here with Boulez back in fine form. This symphony, my favorite of the Mahler symphonies, obviously stimulated him more than the Fourth did. One of the high points of the Boulez Mahler cycle. Perhaps a bit "clinical" at times, but very well-paced indeed with genuine feeling!
Magnificent recorded sound.

One of my favorite Mahler Fifths.


----------



## Vasks

JACE said:


>


I have had that LP since my high school days and I still love it


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Honegger, _Pacific 231_. It really does sound like a train, and captures the excitement Honegger must have felt.
I really need to listen to Mathis der Maler (though I keep calling it Mathis der _Mahler_).


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6, The Lark Ascending / Boult, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Hugh Bean (violin)*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Hindemith, _Ludus Tonalis_, Sviatoslav Richter 1985.


----------



## dgee

Henze's Requiem (it's instrumental only). A massive, searching and powerful work which I keep coming back to. Hardenberger is just amazing, of course


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert's amazing _Wander Fantasy_. Interesting idea, a fantasy in four movements.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Bob van Asperen


----------



## senza sordino

William Lawes, my oldest music. A nice way to wake up, drink some tea, read and reply to emails, pay some bills as I listened to







Corelli Concerto Grossi, #1&2. I'll listen to two a day for six days. 







LvB a couple of old warhorses, His first two symphonies from this set







and on Spotify Hindemith, Mathis der maler. I hadn't heard it before, I liked it, and the end brass finale was terrific.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, Symphony No. 82 "The Bear." Kuijken with the OAE. This is certainly a fine set!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Wilhelm Stenhammer's 1st Symphony performed by the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. This was suggested on the thread for symphonies that aren't so well known. I really like what I'm hearing with this!


----------



## Weston

millionrainbows said:


> Two of his string quartets, and a rare RCA/Princeton behemoth synthesizer composition.


Occasional music always makes me wonder what it is when it's not being music.



MoonlightSonata said:


> I really need to listen to Mathis der Maler (though I keep calling it Mathis der _Mahler_).


Me too.


----------



## D Smith

I'm pleased to say I listened to Vaughan Williams' Symphony #4 tonight and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just started the early fifties monaural Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius symphonies on this.

The Fourth doesn't have anywhere near the climactic power of his sixties Berlin/DG endeavor; or even his late-seventies Berlin/EMI performance for that matter.

However!

The monaural Philharmonia _FIFTH_ from 1952 is _tremendous_. I've only heard the first movement thus far; but_ what_ a first movement! The feminine contours of the strings have a wonderful sense of mystery and majesty to them. The climax in the first movement is perhaps the most powerful I've ever heard. It's slightly more powerful than the Ashkenazy/Philharmonia (though of course the Ashkenazy has the beautiful digital Decca sound).

I'm so happy. I love Sibelius. I love this symphony. I love Karajan.


----------



## Weston

This afternoon and evening, a little music for painting and puttering off and on.

*Gian Carlo Menotti: Apocalypse for orchestra *
Richard Hickox / Spoleto Festival Orchestra








Sounds a little like a Hollywood blockbuster to me, not that this is a bad thing. I must admit when there is a recapitulation of the main theme it's pretty satisfying. It's one of those forehead smacking moments where you go. "Oh -- that theme again. Nice."

*Gershwin: Three Preludes*
Balazs Szokolay, piano








This is the only Gershwin I have. I'm not sure why. I guess I grew up thinking of him as a pop/jazz songwriter of my dad's generation, but now he's classical. Whatever. I guess we have our Zappa in a similar situation.

*
Herbert Howells: Pastoral Rhapsody
Herbert Howells: Threnody for cello and orchestra*
Richard Hickox / London Symphony Orchestra








The Threnody is a pleasant way to end the evening. It's contemplative rather than wailing, so it makes a good denouement piece.


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Piano Sonata no. IV in C minor, op. 27.
-Leonid Yefimovich Brumberg, piano.
-->


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And of course, now I've listened to Stenhammar's first symphony I have to hear his 2nd. This time played by Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
On this crispy morning : Schumann / Ashkenazy


----------



## opus55

Berlioz: Les Troyens










Acts IV and V


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc










Giordano, _Andrea Chenier_, "_La Mamma Morta_"










Act III










Act II love music


----------



## PetrB

*Luigi Nono ~ La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura*

*Luigi Nono ~ La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura* for Violin and eight prepared tapes. Gidon Kremer, Violin... recorded _live._
I'd forgotten just how thoroughly good (and beautiful) this piece is.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

PetrB said:


> *Luigi Nono ~ La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura* for Violin and eight prepared tapes. Gidon Kremer, Violin.
> I'd forgotten just how thoroughly good (and beautiful) this piece is.


"Luigi? . . . It's György-- he's on the phone. He wants me to tell you that he wants his _Atmosphères _back." _;D_

Good-sounding recording.


----------



## PetrB

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Luigi? . . . It's György-- he's on the phone. He wants me to tell you that he wants his _Atmosphères _back." _;D_
> 
> Good-sounding recording.


Intensely Italianate voca-lyrical (_what we *expect* of the Italians, after all_) and evocative as all get out.


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Kararova, Henschel, Orchestra La Scintilla, cond. Harnoncourt


----------



## SimonNZ

Claude Vivier's Paramirabo

Louis-Phillipe Pelletier, piano, Denise Lupien, violin, Claude Lemothe, cello, Lise Daoust, flute


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, book 1 - Gulda


----------



## Marschallin Blair

PetrB said:


> Intensely Italianate voca-lyrical (_what we *expect* of the Italians, after all_ and evocative as all get out.


If its a work of intense vitality I may have to look into it a bit. _;D_


----------



## PetrB

Marschallin Blair said:


> If its a work of intense vitality I may have to look into it a bit. _;D_


Listening will get you more into it. I'm sure the live performance adds the _je ne sais quoi_ so missing from the best of studio performances. Something palpable happens there which can be heard even via a recording, and live is what most (classical) performers vastly prefer over studio recording.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm going on a Beethoven kick for the next few days. I have a box set of several of his symphonies. I'm starting now with his first symphony. This one is played by the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Walton: Viola Concerto.
I've been looking for viola concertos recently, and only listened to Schnittke's. This is very good, too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Symphony No. 3 in A minor, 'Scottish' (Franz Welser-Möst; London Philharmonic Orchestra).


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: Piano Sonata 3 (Richter); Sinfonietta #2 (Roland Melia, Dalgat String Ensemble Orch.); Cello Concerto & Symphonies 10, 15, 21, and 26 (Victor Simon, Vladimir Fedoseyev).

*p.s.* I picked up a handful of Myaskovsky cds at a used outlet recently on the strength of forum recommendations and I've been enjoying them. Most of the pieces I'll be posting are first encounters via spotify, however.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Corigliano's Conjurer - Evelyn Glennie, percussion, David Alan Miller, cond.










Corigliano's Circus Maximus - Jerry Junkin, cond.


----------



## Bas

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 22 in E-flat, no. 23 in A
By Malcolm Bilson [fortepiano], The English Baroque Soloists, John Elliot Gardiner [dir.], on Archiv


----------



## SimonNZ

Corigliano's Altered States soundtrack


----------



## SimonNZ

Naoni Pinnock's String Quartet No.2 "Traces" - Arditti Quartet

U.K.Premiere from the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival






why is that that so many important or emerging modern composers seem to be living in Berlin, yet I never hear Berlin being talked about as a centre of musical activity?


----------



## Pugg

​Scriabin / Muti: Symphony . no 1


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.2, No.5, D3

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazzari, violin


----------



## Guest

I have three recordings of the Toccata prima in D Muffat.The oldest is an lp Deutsch Harmonia Mundi ( Dreifaltigkeits-Orgel Ottobeuren ) wich is my favourite recording but not on cd helas.Here another recording with the same musician (sony).


----------



## Vasks

*Fesca - Overture to "Cantmire" (Beermann/cpo)
C. Schumann - Toccatina, Op.6 & Two Romances, Op.11 (Gelius/Arte Nova)
R. Schumann - Five Pieces in the Folk Style (Ma & Ax/Sony)
Brahms - Four Serious Songs (Quasthoff/DG)*


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
New releases mostly... but not always.


*C.P.E. Bach*,
Rondos & Fantasias
Christine Schornsheim
Capriccio

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #CPEBach #Schornsheim #Capriccio


----------



## joen_cph

*Bach: Complete Harpsichord Concertos *- Brilliant Classics 3CD box
soloists *Christine Schornsheim etc., conductors Glaetzner & Belder *

A recent, cheap acquisition, supplementing my Nikolayeva/Sondeckis and Kipnis/Marriner complete sets of these concertos + my various other recordings (Gavrilov, Marlowe, Gould, Richter, Serkin ...). Overall, the sound is very good, especially on CD 3. The set has some HIP-traits, including a preference for lightness in the expression, at times resembling delicate "toy music" a bit too much, IMO. But the ensemble isn´t very small & overall I´ve been returning to this set many times during these recent days. One does hear some nuances not heard before, and I feel there´s a certain kinship with Max Pommer´s Bach and Haendel recordings (with some of the same forces), which I find absolutely superb.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

You are not alone in your appreciation of that gem of a disc...


The Best Recordings of 2004












TurnaboutVox said:


> *Frank Bridge
> String Sextet in E flat (1906 - 12), H.107*
> *Lament for Two Violas in C minor (1911-12), H.101b* (Performing version by Paul Hindmarsh)
> *String Quintet in E minor (1901), H.7*
> The Raphael Ensemble [Hyperion, 2004]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

String Quartet No. 76


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven sonatas from Buchbinder's Teldec set:










*Disc 5: Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale," 19, 20, 21, 22*


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Corigliano's Altered States soundtrack


I loved that movie when it first came out. It didn't hold up for me, strictly as a movie and not the soundtrack, seeing it many years later.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

SimonNZ said:


> Naoni Pinnock's String Quartet No.2 "Traces" - Arditti Quartet
> U.K.Premiere from the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that that so many important or emerging modern composers seem to be living in Berlin, yet I never hear Berlin being talked about as a centre of musical activity?


You don't? It's a busy place. Big, happening, relatively cheap for a European capital (dirt cheap, compared to most, actually), and a vibrant arts scene. I'm not surprised at all. In many ways quite like Vienna, but with more people and a less convenient airport situation.


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Granville Bancock*
Omar Khayy'am (The Ruba'iyat for soloists, chorus, and orchestra).
-Catherine Wyn-Rogers, mezzo-soprano.
-Toby Spence, tenor.
-Roderick Williams, baritone.
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Vernon Handley.

*Fikret Amirov*
Kurd Ovshari (Symphonic Mugam).
A Tale of Nasimi.
Azerbaijan Capriccio.
Gullistan Bayaty Shiraz (Symphonic Mugam).
-The Moscow Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Yalchin Adigezalov.

*Otar Taktakishvili*
Symphony no. II (1953).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Konstantin Ivanov.

*Shalva Mshvelidze*
Symphonic Poem "Zviadauri" (1940).
-The Georgian State Symphony Orchestra/Z. Khurodze.

*Kara Karayev*
Suite from ballet "The Path of Thunder."
-The Moscow Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Rauf Abdullayev.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Stravinsky* - The Firebird









*Prokofiev* - Piano Concerto #2 in G minor









*Shostakovich* - Symphony #8 in C minor


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart horn concertos played by Barry Tuckwell


----------



## Blancrocher

Avner Dorman's piano music (Eliran Avni) and concertos (Andrew Cyr, Metropolis Ensemble); David Lang's "Orpheus Over & Under"

*p.s.* Dorman's Mandolin Concerto, in particular, is a gem.


----------



## George O

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)

The Seven Symphonies

Pelleas and Melisande (excerpts)

The Swan of Tuonela

Rakastava (for strings and percussion)

Romance in C (for strings)

The Halle Orchestra / Sir John Barbirolli

5-LP box set on EMI (London), from 1971
original releases in 1967, 1968, and 1970


----------



## rrudolph

Gorecki: Symphony #3








Mahler: Kindertotenlieder








Berg: Violin Concerto








Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartet No. 3*

I can't handle caffeine anymore, so Schoenberg has to wake me up.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

Another high point in the Boulez Mahler cycle.

Left me completely drained.

Such playing! Arguably, the most difficult score Mahler ever wrote. "Childs play" for the VPO.

Terrific engineering.

I may have to move to Vienna!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Should I be derided shamelessly for indulging Gounod and _Giselle_. . . over and over and. . ._ ov_er. . . again?

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

God what lovely music.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to my Fave Callas compilation LP. I found my first at a car boot sale at Croydon Airport in about '85.I have had a few copies of this lp. One day I'll find a copy in faultless condition. Since there isnt a Digital Remaster cd featuring these selections, in this cover, in glorious Mono. 
Ooh! "Morro ma prima in grazia" is soaring through my spare room!


----------



## Balthazar

I'm in the mood to be inspired by some serious virtuosity.

James Ehnes masterfully tackles Paganini's Caprices, followed by Rachmaninoff playing his own Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini based, of course, on the last of the caprices. I love listening to composers play their own works...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now going to listen to Mahler's 8th Symphony after reading so much praise for this one on this site the other day. It's played by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52724
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
> Vienna Philharmonic
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> Another high point in the Boulez Mahler cycle.
> 
> Left me completely drained.
> 
> Such playing! Arguably, the most difficult score Mahler ever wrote. "Childs play" from the VPO.
> 
> Terrific engineering.
> 
> I may have to move to Vienna!


Good idea!

If you do, we have Mahler for you here and then:

*Hans Rott Quartett / Cornelius Meister*
Mittwoch, 15. Oktober 2014, 12:30pm
Schubert-Saal
...
Gustav Mahler
Klavierquartettsatz a-moll (1876)

*Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra / Frang / Stenz*
Samstag, 18. Oktober 2014, 19:30PM	
Großer Saal
...
Gustav Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 5

*Liederabend Kate Royal*
Donnerstag, 20. November 2014, 19:30pm
Mozart-Saal
...
Gustav Mahler
Frühlingsmorgen (1889 vor)
Erinnerung (Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit Nr. 2) (1880-1883)
Scheiden und Meiden (Des Knaben Wunderhorn) (1888-1891)
Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder) (1901)
Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder) (1901)

Kammerkonzert der *Wiener Symphoniker*
Montag, 12. Jänner 2015, 19:30 Uhr	
Mozart-Saal
Renaud Capuçon, Violine
...
Gautier Capuçon, Violoncello
Philippe Jordan, Klavier
...
Gustav Mahler: Quartett für Klavier und Streichtrio a-moll (Quartettsatz)

*London Symphony Orchestra* / Trpceski / Cargill / Ticciati
Donnerstag, 22. Jänner 2015, 19:30 Uhr	
Großer Saal
...
Gustav Mahler
Symphonie Nr. 4 G-Dur für großes Orchester und Sopran-Solo (1899-1901)

*NDR Sinfonieorchester / Kopatchinskaja / Hengelbrock*
Samstag, 28. Februar 2015, 19:30 Uhr	
Großer Saal
...
Gustav Mahler
Symphonie Nr. 1 D-Dur «Titan» (Hamburger Fassung) (1888)

*Wiener Philharmoniker / Harding «Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde»*
Samstag, 9. Mai 2015, 19:30 Uhr	
Großer Saal
Klaus Florian Vogt, Tenor
Matthias Goerne, Bariton
...
Gustav Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde / Eine Symphonie für Tenor, Bariton und Orchester (1908-1909)

*ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien / Hahn / Meister*
Donnerstag, 21. Mai 2015, 19:30 Uhr	
Großer Saal
...
Gustav Mahler
Symphonie Nr. 9 (1908-1909)

*Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg / Goerne / Krivine*
Sonntag, 7. Juni 2015, 19:30 Uhr	
Großer Saal
...
Gustav Mahler
Kindertotenlieder für eine Singstimme und Orchester (1901-1904)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).









I think they should've sent Haydn's Military symphony with the Voyager - it would have both frightened aliens away, while at the same time making them appreciate human wit, humour, sturdiness and musical ingenuity.


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Martha Argerich - The Collection 1: The Solo Recordings*
Disc 8 - Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op.15; Kreisleriana, Op.16


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 52708
> 
> 
> String Quartet No. 76
> 
> View attachment 52709


Excellent choice on Haydn 76. How's Mozart opera with Christie? I've been wanting to pick it up myself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cutest little French choruses you'll ever hear.









Overture, Venusburg music, Entry of the Guests, ending of opera.


----------



## ptr

*Oskar Gottlieb Blarr* - Orgelwerke 1954-2004 (Ars Musici)









Wolfgang Abendroth an der Beckerath-Orgel der Johanneskirche, Düsseldorf und an der Rieger-Orgel der Neanderkirsche, Düsseldorf

New Zealand Organ Music (Organism)
(*Tecwyn Evans* - Dedica / *Andrew Baldwin* - An Advent Prelude / *Helen Caskie* - Three Pleasant Pieces / *Timothy Hurd* QSM - reliquae / *David Farquhar* - Prelude and Fugue / *Andrew Perkins* - Fantasia 'Ave Maris Stella' / *Douglas Lilburn* - Prelude and Fugue in g minor)









Richard Apperley, Assistant Director of Music at the Wellington Cathedral of St Paul

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Excellent choice on Haydn 76. How's Mozart opera with Christie? I've been wanting to pick it up myself.


I love the Haydn, I'm not crazed over the Christie.

The singing and performance sound a bit too feeble for my ears. . . I'll listen to it again down the road though. I know a lot of people esteem Christie's take; it just didn't resonate with me.


----------



## rrudolph

Shostakovich: Symphony #14








Ligeti: Requiem


----------



## Mika

Some background music to ongoing Erkki Tuomioja Russia visit 

Shosty symphonies 2 & 3


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I enjoyed Mahler's 8th Symphony so much I'm listening to his third symphony now. Performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Bernstein.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm now going to listen to Mahler's 8th Symphony after reading so much praise for this one on this site the other day. It's played by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Leonard Bernstein.


Wow! For a new listener you sure are listening to a lot! Admirable!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Wow! For a new listener you sure are listening to a lot! Admirable!


Classical music is something of an obsession for me. I feel like there is so much I want to experience, the good and the bad. I've been into the music for only ten months and the one thing I've learned is what I've already heard is only scratching the surface. There are so many composers I've never even heard of.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing set. Thank you Sir Davis.
R I P


----------



## JACE

Now playing *Bruckner's Symphony No. 3* as performed by *Eugen Jochum & the Dresden Staatskapelle*:










Bruckner dedicated this work to Richard Wagner, and you can definitely hear Wagner's influence on it. But no one would ever mistake this music for anyone but Bruckner.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Classical music is something of an obsession for me. I feel like there is so much I want to experience, the good and the bad. I've been into the music for only ten months and the one thing I've learned is what I've already heard is only scratching the surface. There are so many composers I've never even heard of.


This is the place to be!! "Current Listening" is a fine place for ideas. Also, there are some stickies listing all the great, symphonies, concertos, chamber music, piano pieces, modern works, etc; Enough to keep you busy for years!


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> Now playing *Bruckner's Symphony No. 3* as performed by *Eugen Jochum & the Dresden Staatskapelle*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner dedicated this work to Richard Wagner, and you can definitely hear Wagner's influence on it. But no one would ever mistake this music for anyone but Bruckner.


I love number 3. Awesome symphony.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> This is the place to be!! "Current Listening" is a fine place for ideas. Also, there are some stickies listing all the great, symphonies, concertos, chamber music, piano pieces, modern works, etc; Enough to keep you busy for years!


I know. I've already taken note of them. There was also a thread about obscure symphonies that aren't well known. I wrote a bunch of them down and I'm working my way through the list. My brain is like a sponge soaking all this up. I feel like that robot in Short Circuit..."Input! MORE input!" LOL


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major (1874 version)
Hamburg Philharmonic, cond. Young









Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor
Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Listening to my Fave Callas compilation LP. I found my first at a car boot sale at Croydon Airport in about '85.I have had a few copies of this lp. One day I'll find a copy in faultless condition. Since there isnt a Digital Remaster cd featuring these selections, in this cover, in glorious Mono.
> Ooh! "Morro ma prima in grazia" is soaring through my spare room!
> 
> View attachment 52726
> View attachment 52727


Evidently a compilation disc of arias from her complete sets.


----------



## omega

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Symphonies n°8_ and _9_
Otmar Suitner | Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Donizetti - Anna Bolena - Maria Callas (and other lesser mortals) - Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala Milano - Gianandrea Gavazzeni









On Sky Arts at this precise moment is a recent performance from the Met with Anna Netrebko .... but it didn't last long before I craved the real thing, so off goes the TV and on goes a radio recording from 1957 with poor quality sound, bits of the score cut out, coughing, radio interference and other sonic imperfections ..... and in its place is the joy of listening to a singer who can grab you by the ears and demand that you suspend belief in the plot, knowledge of history and preference for tonal perfection (and forgive some pretty ordinary supporting cast members) in favour of drama, excitement and pure engagement of a real diva. A pure pleasure: real, sustained and satisfying.


----------



## Vaneyes

Greetings, fellow Current Listeners. Back from Paris, and shyly admitting I've listened to little CM recently.

William Christie/Les Arts Florissants in concert at Cite de la Musique (Oct. 2), performing Les Grand Motets de Rameau et Mondonville. Mahvellous plus. One of Christie & Co.'s two Rameau encore pieces was in tribute to Christopher Hogwood's recent passing.

For those in the neighborhood, this program will be repeated at Versailles tomorrow evening (Oct. 7).

While at London Heathrow, I purchased a BBC Music Magazine (November '14) at WH Smith. It's free CD contains Schumann Symphony 1, w. BBCPO/Noseda (Live rec. 2007), and Schubert Symphony 4, w.BBCPO/Mena (Studio rec. 2014). The Schumann is a lukewarm reading. The Schubert fares much better...so much so, that I will research Juanjo Mena's credentials. I know nothing of that conductor.:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra & Don Juan*
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

The London Philharmonic has never sounded better to me than under the baton of Klaus Tennstedt. Here, these synergistic forces culminate in what may be my favourite recordings of these pieces.

Certainly, Tennstedt is only equalled for me be Fritz Reiner and Rudolf Kempe in Zarathustra. Reiner is likely my preferred choice in the Tone Poems overall but to have such a strong trinity is something I'm grateful for.

I don't know if this is the case - but for me, Tennstedt seems somewhat underrated. Tennstedt strikes me as a catalyst with the London Philharmonic in the same vein as Klemperer & the Philharmonia Orchestra - a perfect pairing with remarkable synergy.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, 'Appassionata' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52603
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms, Violin Concerto
> Rachel Barton Pine, violin
> Chicago Symphony
> Carlos Kalmar
> 
> One of the great statements of this magnificent score. Expansive and loving, Ms. Barton Pine is sensational. What ravishing tone she draws from her 1742 "ex-Soldat" Guarneri del Gesu!
> I've also never heard a greater orchestral performance of this score. You can hear every note, flawlessly played. A monumental conception to match Barton Pine's expansive interpretation.
> I haven't been following the career of Maestro Kalmar, but that's about to change.
> If you love the Brahms Violin Concerto, you really need to hear this great performance.
> This one's the real deal!


And with baseball playoffs upon us, "riding the pine" is most appropriate.


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> Naoni Pinnock's String Quartet No.2 "Traces" - Arditti Quartet
> 
> U.K.Premiere from the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that that so many important or emerging modern composers seem to be living in Berlin, yet I never hear Berlin being talked about as a centre of musical activity?


Perhaps because they can't afford a rental flat in Vienna?


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> And with baseball playoffs upon us, "riding the pine" is most appropriate.


Greetings! I just returned from the grocery store. Hope I didn't miss too much. I really enjoyed it by the way!

PS: The Pine/Brahms Violin Concerto is a truly great performance.


----------



## SimonNZ

> why is that that so many important or emerging modern composers seem to be living in Berlin, yet I never hear Berlin being talked about as a centre of musical activity?





WienerKonzerthaus said:


> You don't? It's a busy place. Big, happening, relatively cheap for a European capital (dirt cheap, compared to most, actually), and a vibrant arts scene. I'm not surprised at all. In many ways quite like Vienna, but with more people and a less convenient airport situation.


Sorry, I wasn't being clear. I'm sure that as a major world capitol with a rich tradition Berlin has the kind of healthy and vibrant classical music scene you'd expect. What I meant was: as a disproportionate number of interesting non-German modern composers have chosen to take up residence there, along with what must be a large number of local talent, I'm surprised to never hear Berlin being spoken of not just as a centre of musical activity, but possibly in some people's view as now the centre.

I haven't reached the point of making that sweeping statement myself, but my curiosity has been piqued.


----------



## Vaneyes

Triplets said:


> {Beethoven, Choral Fantasy, Evgeny Kissin, Claudio Abbado, Berlin Phil.}That sounds like a potentially exciting combination.


Were it not for Choral Fantasy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Donizetti - Anna Bolena - Maria Callas (and other lesser mortals) - Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala Milano - Gianandrea Gavazzeni
> 
> View attachment 52744
> 
> 
> On Sky Arts at this precise moment is a recent performance from the Met with Anna Netrebko .... but it didn't last long before I craved the real thing, so off goes the TV and on goes a radio recording from 1957 with poor quality sound, bits of the score cut out, coughing, radio interference and other sonic imperfections ..... and in its place is the joy of listening to a singer who can grab you by the ears and demand that you suspend belief in the plot, knowledge of history and preference for tonal perfection (and forgive some pretty ordinary supporting cast members) in favour of drama, excitement and pure engagement of a real diva. A pure pleasure: real, sustained and satisfying.


_"GIUDICI! AD ANNA!!"_

All

the

WAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!

Her high note at the end is one of the most thrilling in all opera.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ and is the Divina set (recorded on the same evening in Milan) significantly better on mid-range hi-fi equipment in an ordinary (small) living room than the EMI issue?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ and is the Divina set (recorded on the same evening in Milan) significantly better on mid-range hi-fi equipment in an ordinary (small) living room than the EMI issue?


It's less hissy and cleaned up. Yes, I'd say its significantly better but not exactly revelatory. . . It is however the best sounding transfer I've heard of _Anna Bolena _bar none.

(Get it.)

_;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Continuing with my Schumann-athon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schumann: Symphony No. 1 "Spring" / Karajan, Berlin PO*


Oh yes, a Schumann 1 (and Brahms 1) for the ages. Translates to Desert Isle Disc, svp.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 145 "I live, my heart, for your delight"

For Easter Tuesday - Leipzig, 1729

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Cosmos

Getting more into Webern today.

Orchestration of Bach's Ricercar a 6 from the Musical Offering
Im Sommerwind, Idyll for Orchestra
Five Movements for String quartet op 5
Six Pieces for Orchestra op. 6


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths' (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Maja S.K. Ratkje's Crepuscular Hour - James Weeks, cond.
> 
> U.K. Premiere from the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival


Marty Feldman relation?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Donizetti - Anna Bolena - Maria Callas (and other lesser mortals) - Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala Milano - Gianandrea Gavazzeni
> 
> View attachment 52744
> 
> 
> On Sky Arts at this precise moment is a recent performance from the Met with Anna Netrebko .... but it didn't last long before I craved the real thing, so off goes the TV and on goes a radio recording from 1957 with poor quality sound, bits of the score cut out, coughing, radio interference and other sonic imperfections ..... and in its place is the joy of listening to a singer who can grab you by the ears and demand that you suspend belief in the plot, knowledge of history and preference for tonal perfection (and forgive some pretty ordinary supporting cast members) in favour of drama, excitement and pure engagement of a real diva. A pure pleasure: real, sustained and satisfying.


And to think that this was actually the _prima_, the first time she had sung the role in public. So complete is her mastery, you'd think she'd been singing it for years.

The Finale to Act I is one of the most thrilling in all opera; the intensity with which she spits out the words _Giuidici ad Anna_, and then launches into the _stretta_, capping it with a top D of massive proportions. Not unexpectedly, the audience go wild.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15










Spectacular sounds


----------



## SimonNZ

Rzewski's The People United Will Never be Defeated - Ursula Oppens, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


>


Essential, essential, essential.


----------



## joen_cph

Cosmos said:


> Getting more into Webern today.
> 
> Orchestration of Bach's Ricercar a 6 from the Musical Offering
> Im Sommerwind, Idyll for Orchestra
> Five Movements for String quartet op 5
> Six Pieces for Orchestra op. 6


That old Boulez set has the best "Passacaglia for Orchestra" recording, IMO. Whereas "Im Sommerwind" on CBS-Sony must be Ormandy´s, also good, since Boulez only recorded that work for DG, I think.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Martinů: Violin Concertos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up some CDs while* travelling for business*. I got so much time to kill, it's rather painful...........


Half of my *TFB* was reserved for procurement of CM CDs. The other half, golf. Don't tell.


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> Some Corelli brighten up a cloudy afternoon.


Thatsa nice collection of those works, Mr. Smith.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> Essential, essential, essential.


I love Bruno.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphonic Suite*
> 
> My 3-year-old granddaughter came in my office and insisted I play this. Happy to oblige.
> 
> View attachment 52303


And I'll be surprised if two years pass before a Nono request.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52204
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky & Glazunov Violin Concertos
> Maxim Vengerov
> Claudio Abbado
> Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> I rarely see these two concertos posted on Current Listening and that's a shame.
> The Tchaikovsky is a magnificent concerto and the Glazunov is a hauntingly beautiful undeservedly underrated work.
> 
> One may ask what could possibly go wrong with the likes of Vengerov and Abbado/Berlin?
> And the answer is absolutely nothing!
> These are tremendously fine performances, as good as it gets.
> Vengerov has a tone to absolutely die for with virtuosity in spades.
> Abbado/Berlin is an ideal accompaniment in both concertos.
> 
> So glad I listened to this CD!!


Some may like the Elatus couplings.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Intercomunicazione - Siegfried Palm, *violin*, Aloys Kontarsky, piano


Siegfried Palm, violoncello. R.I.P. 1927 - 2005. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Can you believe it; I told my wife twice last week I was going to do this, and Friday night she suggested I spend Saturday* changing all the light bulbs!* Apparently men aren't the only ones who don't listen to their spouses. Shucks, lights can wait.
> 
> Today, Bruckner's 8th with Tennesdt.


Change over to LED and have more time for music and anything else.


----------



## George O

Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)

Keyboard Music

Christopher Hogwood, harpsichords

double album on l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1982

yet another terrific set


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Play Of Daniel: A Liturgical Drama Of The 12th-13th Centuries" - David Wulstan, dir

sorry for the monster image - only one I could find


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Greetings, fellow Current Listeners. Back from Paris, and shyly admitting I've listened to little CM recently.


Lucky! Welcome back. I was just in Paris a few months ago. Of course, it was Paris, Tennessee.









Who's jealous now?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, A Midsummer Night's Dream*

Jaime Laredo and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Morimur

*Stravinsky | Shostakovich | Prokofiev | Scriabin - Messe Noire (Lubimov)*


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> wow
> 
> the most beautiful scenery hosts a nice sport
> 
> Poetry has to be victorial too
> 
> I would choose between two
> 
> 1. MY HEART'S IN THE HIGHLANDS of Robert Burns
> 
> Farewell to the Highlands, farewell to the North,
> The birth-place of Valour, the country of Worth;
> Wherever I wander, wherever I rove,
> The hills of the Highlands for ever I love.
> 
> My heart's in the Highlands, my heart is not here;
> My heart's in the Highlands a-chasing the deer;
> A-chasing the wild-deer, and following the roe,
> My heart's in the Highlands wherever I go.
> 
> 2. DREAMS of Langston Hughes
> 
> Hold fast to dreams
> For if dreams die
> Life is a broken-winged bird
> That cannot fly.
> 
> *Hold fast to dreams
> For when dreams go
> Life is a barren field
> Frozen with snow.*
> 
> As for music, the music has to be dreamy and suitable for a traveller
> 
> 2 composers that influenced Scottish music
> 
> 1. Felix Mendelssohn's Fingal's cave Overture
> 
> 2. F. Chopin's Prelude in E minor or Barcarolle
> 
> What do you say?


Accurate words for losing Captain Tom Watson.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Lucky! Welcome back. I was just in Paris a few months ago. Of course, it was Paris, Tennessee.
> 
> View attachment 52757
> 
> 
> Who's jealous now?


Re Paris, TX, KY, IL, too. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Just finished listening to another version of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Sonata -- via Spotfiy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santiago Rodriguez
> 
> I'm going to have to order this CD. Most impressive!


I guarantee all three.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 1

I was going to say that this is quite a fine recording but it seems I've been informed that only those deemed as "experts" by the proper accredited university have permission to make such judgments.


----------



## Jeff W

Nothing gets me going at the gym quite like Beethoven...









Symphonies No. 5 & 7. Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## bejart

Schubert: Symphony No.3 in D Major, D.200

Riccardo Muti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith

I don't know about most members here, but I still do most of my classical music listening on the radio. When I hear something I particularly like I try and write down the piece and performers. When I heard this recording of Torelli Concertos performed by Collegium Musicum 90 I immediately ordered it. It has works for both violin and trumpet and I can enthusiastically recommend it.


----------



## Cosmos

Cosmos said:


>


From the same collection:
Piano Quintet, op. post.
Various songs, including 5 Sacred Songs, 5 Canons, and 3 Traditional Rhymes
Quartet op. 22 for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone, and piano
Concerto op. 24 for chamber ensemble


----------



## Guest

This recording arrived today. Whoa! This might be the best Bruckner 8th I have ever heard--almost makes me wonder if I've really heard Bruckner before--just blazingly intense. Great sound, too.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This arrived last week... but I'm just getting around to a first listen. So far I'm quite liking the muscularity of the performance. It definitely stands out as a unique interpretation... quite different from others I have heard.

Attention Marschallin! Our ice-queen, dear Elisabeth is in performance here.


----------



## bejart

William Shield (1748-1829): String Trio in F Major

Trio Szabadi: Vilmos Szabadi, violin -- Szailvia Kovacs, viola -- Gyorgi Ujhazi, cello


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> This recording arrived today. Whoa! This might be the best Bruckner 8th I have ever heard--almost makes me wonder if I've really heard Bruckner before--just blazingly intense. Great sound, too.


Love Celi. .....................


----------



## KenOC

Mahler's 9th, Karajan and the Berliners. A very fine symphony and a nice detailed performance.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Mahler's 9th, Karajan and the Berliners. A very fine symphony and a nice detailed performance.


I miss the ol' maestro.


----------



## JACE

*Works by Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Borodin & Rimsky-Korsakov / Leopold Stokowski, various orchestras*









*Sibelius: Finlandia; En Saga; Karelia Suite; Pohjola's Daughter; Swan of Tuonela / Yoel Levi, Atlanta SO*


----------



## brotagonist

I've been wrapping up some things I've had in the player for quite a few days:

Roussel's Trios, performed by the String Trio of Paris
Bruckner's Symphony 9 (complete), performed by Rattle/BPO

Both are of the highest calibre. I can almost not bring myself to swap them for other discs  but I still have a few that have never been played.

With the Roussel, I can't help but think of Feldman. Roussel just had to have been one of his influences. And Bruckner's 9th  I think I'll have to give it an extra farewell spin (farewell until next year  ). That final movement is amazing. I don't hear this as a funereal symphony at all. It has a joyousness that befits its dedication "dem lieben Gott."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphony No 1*.

William Boughton conducting.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Monteverdi's Contemporaries" - David Munrow, dir.


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Piano Trio No.2 in F Major, Op.80

Israel Piano Trio: Alexander Volkov, piano -- Menahem Breuer, violin -- Marcel Bergman, cello


----------



## Itullian

A wonderful Lohengrin. Act 2 tonight.
Solti at his best here.


----------



## JACE

More Sibelius:










*Sibelius: Violin Concerto / David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra*

I'll take Oistrakh over any of them.


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> More Sibelius:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: Violin Concerto / David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra*
> 
> I'll take Oistrakh over any of them.


Oistrakh is my guy too.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

So now I'm listening to Franz Schmidt's Symphony No 1. Another on the list of lesser known symphonies. It's played by Malmö Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Vassily Sinaisky.


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin in E minor, RV.277 "Il Favorito"










I Musici with Salvatore Accardo


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> And to think that this was actually the _prima_, the first time she had sung the role in public. So complete is her mastery, you'd think she'd been singing it for years.
> 
> The Finale to Act I is one of the most thrilling in all opera; the intensity with which she spits out the words _Giuidici ad Anna_, and then launches into the _stretta_, capping it with a top D of massive proportions. Not unexpectedly, the audience go wild.


_I did._

When I first heard it -- no kidding-- I must have rewound that cut no less than eight times in a row.

But that's blasting it on my _stereo_.

Were I there _live_?-- more likely than not I would have been arrested for ripping up my seat and throwing it on stage.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's K,467 Piano Concerto, Arthur Schoonderwoerd and Cristoferi. A beautiful version with a tinkly fortepiano and an absurdly small ensemble.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A brilliant _Scheherazade_... and the _Song of the Nightingale_ has become one of my favorite works by Stravinsky


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Mahler's 9th, Karajan and the Berliners. A very fine symphony and a nice detailed performance.


I'd characterize it as 'sublime,' myself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This arrived last week... but I'm just getting around to a first listen. So far I'm quite liking the muscularity of the performance. It definitely stands out as a unique interpretation... quite different from others I have heard.
> 
> Attention Marschallin! Our ice-queen, dear Elisabeth is in performance here.


<Curtsey.>

_Merci._

I need to get it.


----------



## samurai

Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.11 in G Minor, Op.103 {"The Year 1905"},* featuring Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. 
Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.7 in C-Sharp Minor, Op.131; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, Op.100; Symphony No.6 E-Flat Minor, Op.111 and Symphony No.1 in B Major, Op.25 {"Classical"}.* All four works are performed by the Orchestre National de France under the baton of Mstislav Rostropovich.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Symphony no. 1
> 
> I was going to say that this is quite a fine recording but it seems I've been informed that only those deemed as "experts" by the proper accredited university have permission to make such judgments.


If there was one thing that made John Maynard Keynes wince, it was being called "Professor."

He was much too civilized a man to be called such.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

samurai said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.11 in G Minor, Op.103 {"The Year 1905"},* featuring Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.
> Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.7 in C-Sharp Minor, Op.131; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, Op.100; Symphony No.6 E-Flat Minor, Op.111 and Symphony No.1 in B Major, Op.25 {"Classical"}.* All four works are performed by the Orchestre National de France under the baton of Mstislav Rostropovich.


Sammie, check out Shosty Eleven with Stokowski on Russia Disc with the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra or the Eleventh on EMI with Berglund and Bournemouth.

Your _Kommerades _on the barricades are counting on you.


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Sonata No.18 in E Flat, Op.44

Markus Becker, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Moving swiftly on to Franz Schmidt Symphony No 3.


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Moving swiftly on to Franz Schmidt Symphony No 3.


Man, you are movin.


----------



## samurai

Marschallin Blair said:


> Sammie, check out Shosty Eleven with Stokowski on Russia Disc with the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra or the Eleventh on EMI with Berglund and Bournemouth.
> 
> Your _Kommerades _on the barricades are counting on you.


I shall do it on my next venture into *Spotify*, which should occur later tonight or tomorrow. After all, I would never think of letting all my comrades down, now would I? Thanks for the heads--or ears up--on both the Stokowski and Berglund readings.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm enjoying these Schmidt symphonies so I'm now listening to number 4. Played by the Vienna Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm enjoying these Schmidt symphonies so I'm now listening to number 4. Played by the Vienna Symphony Orchestra.


Vienna '_Philharmonic_'-- with Mehta. _;D_

Sublime, isn't it?

I think its the greatest thing Schmidt ever did. . . well, that and his _Intermezzo_ from his opera _Notre Dame_.

I absolutely love it.


----------



## KenOC

Goldberg Variations, Jeremy Denk. Absolutely fabulous! Can't recommend this too highly. And the DVD that comes with it is great too!










"I worried for years that I would be seduced into playing them, and would become like all the others -- besotted, cultish -- and that is exactly what happened. I have been assimilated into the Goldberg Borg." --Jeremy Denk


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> Vienna '_Philharmonic_'-- with Mehta. _;D_
> 
> Sublime, isn't it?
> 
> I think its the greatest thing Schmidt ever did. . . well, that and his _Intermezzo_ from his opera _Notre Dame_.
> 
> I absolutely love it.


Yes, I enjoyed the other two very much but this one is the best of the three!


----------



## Pugg

​This day starting with maestro Kleiber and this beautiful recording of Schubert .


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Goldberg Variations, Jeremy Denk. Absolutely fabulous! Can't recommend this too highly. And the DVD that comes with it is great too!
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-AJy4i24L._SL500_AA280_.jpg[ h/IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I'll have to check that out. I love Bach on the piano.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> I'll have to check that out. I love Bach on the piano.


You probably will like it. Somebody wrote that it's kind of between Gould and Schiff, with the best qualities of both. 49 reviews on Amazon since it was issued a year ago, of which 39 are five-star. The one-hour DVD is Denk going through several of the variations in some detail, illustrating them on the piano as he goes. A treat!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Yes, I enjoyed the other two very much but this one is the best of the three!


I must confess that the work was a bit allusive for me when I first heard it. I had a friend who was a Schmidt fanatic, and he told me to keep listening to it. . . I did. . . and I'm glad I did.

Cheers to your discovery as well.

Elbows poised, glasses raised.


----------



## Mahlerian

The Schmidt Fourth is a favorite of mine as well. Glad to see it getting some appreciation here.


----------



## opus55

Martinů: Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, H.337










Slow but not quite romantic.. the dark tone of viola is gorgeous.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Martinů: Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, H.337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow but not quite romantic.. the dark tone of viola is gorgeous.


Love the viola,


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Moving on in the Karajan box set from yesterday.

I mentioned the absolutely first-rate _1952_ monaural Philharmonia Sibelius Fifth that Karajan did; with the most glorious and powerful build-up and climax in the first movement that I've ever heard.

So I was excited to get home from work and to listen to it again.

Well. . . 'guess what'?

Now I'm listening to the _stereophonic _Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius Fifth in the very same box set from _1960_.

OH

MY

_GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

The sound is tremendous. You wouldn't even recognize it as an EMI recording. It far exceeds the EMI ART remasters in terms of definition, high ends, and overall textural clarity. It's gorgeous _sounding. _

The build-up with the strings from 4:23-4:38 in the first movement literally gave me goosebumps it was so cascadingly beautiful. I don't even have words for the emotions it elicited. Karajan's reading is so gloriously feminine in terms of blending and balancing-- but so masculine in terms of climactic build-up!!!! I just played this passage over and over again.

The climax of the first movement is polished and elegant-- but a bit too restrained for my ears. This is only a minor reservation though; as much as I love this passage. If you want a fantastic climax, the aforementioned '52 Karajan/Philharmonia is the way to go.

Okay. . . the last movement. It really is one of the greatest performances I've heard in all Sibelius. The entire movement exudes grace, eloquence, and exotic Scandinavian landscape beauty. I don't even have the words for the perfection of it. The strings from 07:30 until the end of the piece just did me in: the swans flying in the distance, the morning sun bursting through the mists of the forested fjords, the lot. . . yep, tears of joy streaming down my cheeks.

Highest marks ever.


----------



## opus55

^ You're making me want to buy the Karajan box set. I haven't heard much of it but I think I'd enjoy Karajan/Philharmonia a lot.


----------



## tdc

Debussy - Preludes Book I


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Amd now for something a little different. Still sticking with Franz Schmidt but I'm listening to his Piano Quintet No 2.

Here are the details.

Piano: Rainer Keuschnig
Clarinet: Ernst Ottensamer
Violin: Josef Hell
Viola: Peter Pecha
Violoncello: Leonhard Wallisch

And here's the link to the video...


----------



## opus55

Stravinsky: Quatre Etudes pour orchestre
Schubert Lieders

















I don't enjoy Schubert's songs in general but thought it'd be a nice way to close tonight's listening. Good night folks!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> ^ You're making me want to buy the Karajan box set. I haven't heard much of it but I think I'd enjoy Karajan/Philharmonia a lot.


I would buy the entire box set for just the _'52_ Sibelius Fifth.

I would buy the entire box set for just the _'60 _Sibelius Fifth.

The last time I got this excited about Sibelius was when I first heard the sixties Karajan DG _Tapiola_.

-- Its _that_ tremendous.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Stravinsky: Quatre Etudes pour orchestre
> Schubert Lieders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't enjoy Schubert's songs in general but thought it'd be a nice way to close tonight's listening. Good night folks!


G'nite...............


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> I would buy the entire box set for just the _'52_ Sibelius Fifth.
> 
> I would buy the entire box set for just the _'60 _Sibelius Fifth.
> 
> The last time I got this excited about Sibelius was when I first heard the sixties Karajan DG _Tapiola_.
> 
> -- Its _that_ tremendous.


Did Karajan ever record my favorite Sibelius symphony the 3rd?


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Did Karajan ever record my favorite Sibelius symphony the 3rd?


Nope, don't believe he did.


----------



## SimonNZ

Claudia Molitor's Schnalz - Ensemble Resonanz, Peter Rundel, cond.

World premiere from the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Did Karajan ever record my favorite Sibelius symphony the 3rd?


Not to my knowledge, no.

But a real_ kick-***_ third- in fact, the only one I'll ever listen to, is the Oramo on Erato with Birmingham:


----------



## Pugg

​
The ever gracious Dame Kiri Te Kanawa in a German program :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: Symphony 5 (Manolov); Symphonies 7 & 10 (Halasz); Serenade, Sinfonietta 1, Lyric Concertino, Salutary Overture (Samoilov)


----------



## SimonNZ

Qigang Chen's Joie Eternelle - Alison Balsom, trumpet, Long Yu, cond

UK premiere from the 2014 BBC Proms


----------



## Dave Whitmore

A little Beethoven before sleep. Symphony No 2.


----------



## PetrB

Paul Dresher ~ Glimpsed From Afar (excerpts)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Another excellent set of works from Bruno especially the Ausstrahlung.

Maderna - Music for Orchestra Vol.3 (NEOS)

Ausstrahlung
Biogramma
Grande aulodia

Followed by Kassia - Byzantine Hymns


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Mass in B minor - Andrew Parrott, cond.

First time I've heard this recording, even though I'm a bit of a fan of Parrott (he in fact did what is now my preferred recording of Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers - and was somebody asking for recommendations for that work just recently? I forgot at the time to give my two cents).

The vocal forces here are just the soloists plus a "ripeno" of five extra voices for the choruses.


----------



## joen_cph

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos */ _Max Pommer & soloists_/Capriccio label

Superb, the less idiosyncratic Haydon Clark/Brilliant Classics recordings coming second place as regards my preferred cycle.

Here, the fanfares of the 1st Concerto are massive but not quite regular, still somehow they come off as magnificent and festive, I think.

Pommer´s recordings of some Bach concertos, Bach´s orchestral suites, Haendel´s complete concerti grossi, and Eisler´s "Deutsche Sinfonie" are likewise extremely recommendable.


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Bizet .L'Arlesienne right now.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Stumbled across this on Spotify. 
I've never heard any Parry before (apart from Jerusalem and I was Glad of course). Very Brahmsian at times, very lush and romantic. A very nice find indeed. 
Andrew Penny et al


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


J. *Brahms*,
Symphonies et al
C.Abbado / BPh
DG

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Brahms in memoriam #Abbado @dgclassics @BerlinPhil Perhaps Abbado's most underrated recording project?


----------



## Pugg

​
LIszt : Karajan a must have for all his fans.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 1 in C minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## bejart

Matthew Locke (ca.1621-1677): Suite No.5 from 'Consort of Fower Parts'

Fretwork


----------



## csacks

Rachmaninov, Pieces for Cello and Piano, opus 2. In a CD with both his Trios, played by the Moscow Trio. The art cover is so nice


----------



## science

View attachment 52810


This is fun stuff for the wife. She loves the Baroque.

View attachment 52811


I found myself really enjoying this, more than I ever had before.

View attachment 52812
View attachment 52813
View attachment 52814


SeptimalTritone invited me to listen to Mahler 4 this weekend, so I listened to these two and...


----------



## science

View attachment 52815


... to this one twice.

I find Mahler 4 to be a very cheerful work. As if Christmas is likely to break out at any time....

View attachment 52816
View attachment 52817
View attachment 52818
View attachment 52819


----------



## science

View attachment 52820
View attachment 52821
View attachment 52822
View attachment 52823
View attachment 52824


----------



## Vasks

*Horneman - Fairy-Tale Overture: Aladdin (Hye-Knudsen/Sterling)
Enescu - Piano Quartet #2 (Tammuz/cpo)
Brian - Symphony #15 (Rowe/Naxos)*


----------



## science

View attachment 52825
View attachment 52826
View attachment 52827
View attachment 52828
View attachment 52829


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> I find Mahler 4 to be a very cheerful work. As if Christmas is likely to break out at any time..


Love your description 
Makes me want to get the Xmas tree up whilst listening to my Copy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Turandot live Met performance from 1961 with Anna Moffo and Birgit Nilsson. Conducted by Stokowski. Do like Moffo's voice quite a lot. This was a cheap 2CD set with no booklet and a blank backed card for the front insert, put out by Bensar Records LTD, 2004. I suspect this is a public domain performance and probably could be downloaded from Internet Archive for free. I got the set for $2 from a library sale. It has a price sticker on the cover for used resale at

16.99


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bruckner 3 - Staatskapelle Dresden - Giuseppe Sinopoli (Nowak 1877)

My 5 year old son was well excited by all those Brass Chorales in the first mvt. Unfortunately he wandered off to play with his smurfs when the Adagio started.
I'm loving this symphony and this performance.

The triumphant return of the main theme of the 1st mvt at the very last moment is über-satisfying.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bruckner 4 - Berlin Phil - Jochum (Haas 1878/80)

Staying with Bruckner.
It's very quiet in this here forum tonight. Where is everyone?


----------



## csacks

Russian day, Rachmaninov´s morning and so far Rimsky Korsakov afternoon.
It is his First symphony, with Boris Khaykin conducting the USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra. (It sounds like the Roman Empire Orchestra or something like that), and then Fairy Tale, Op 29, "Skazka". First time to listen both of them


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mahler - Symphony No.4 -Ivan Fischer and the Royal Concertgebouw
Sky Arts 2 - my HD recorder

Now where did I put the tinsel....


----------



## Guest

The forum is acting weird - keep getting database errors - and I can't navigate to the proper thread for this, but I know this thread gets heavy traffic, and I thought I would get some advice here.

This actually does have to do with listening. I read earlier about someone enjoying the new Takacs Quartet recording of Brahms' quintets, and while exploring their library, noticed a recording from last year by them of Britten's string quartets. I have been listening to them (sampling, really), on iTunes, and was somewhat surprised. Britten hasn't really piqued my interest before (not even his War Requiem), and I wasn't expecting much. But I found myself enjoying them, what parts I heard. I don't know how people rank Britten in terms of his chamber output. Any thoughts on his string quartets? Any experience with this relatively new recording? Trying to decide if I want to purchase them, or go with the Brahms quintets I originally sought out (even though I have excellent recordings of them by the Verdi Quartet).


----------



## opus55

Asger Hamerik: Symphony No. 7, Op. 40 "Choral"


----------



## rrudolph

Elgar: In the South Op. 50 "Alassio"








Bax: Symphony #2/November Woods








Walton: Belshazzar's Feast/Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis








Arnold: Symphony #2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After all that Bruckner and Mahler - now listening to the Sixteen singing to me from the Eton Choirbook.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Florestan said:


> Turandot live Met performance from 1961 with Anna Moffo and Birgit Nilsson. Conducted by Stokowski. Do like Moffo's voice quite a lot. This was a cheap 2CD set with no booklet and a blank backed card for the front insert, put out by Bensar Records LTD, 2004. I suspect this is a public domain performance and probably could be downloaded from Internet Archive for free. I got the set for $2 from a library sale. It has a price sticker on the cover for used resale at
> 
> 16.99


I've heard of it, but never heard it, though I would like to.


----------



## Mahlerian

Adams: Violin Concerto
Hanslip, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Slatkin









Barber: Violin Concerto
Stern, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dvorak, "American" Quartet - Emerson Quartet.
The second movement gets all the glory (and jolly good it is too!) but I love the first just as much.
There's so much contrast.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schubert, Piano Sonata in A


----------



## SixFootScowl

GregMitchell said:


> I've heard of it, but never heard it, though I would like to.


A different edition of the same performance is listed on Amazon and has this editorial:



> (2 CD's); Recorded live in New York on March 4, 1961, this preserves the famous new production which brought "Turandot" back into favor!! The all star cast is in prime form, and Stokowski's conducting is beautifully powerful and unique. This is a rare opportunity to obtain this famous performance on CD in excellent sound!! "The Rough Guide To Opera" says that this "is the finest performance ever recorded -- it is very hard to track down, but is worth every effort and any price."


Interesting I just got the Rough Guide to Opera at the same library book sale that I got the CD at.

I first leaned of Anna Moffo in this delightful intermezzo opera, which also has Paolo Montarsolo who plays Don Magnifico in both the Abbado CD and DVD of La Cenerentola (both excellent productions by the way):


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 52838
> 
> 
> After all that Bruckner and Mahler - now listening to the Sixteen singing to me from the Eton Choirbook.


You cannot do better than that. Great set. I love that box.


----------



## Mahlerian

Going in sequence...
Carter: Violin Concerto
Ole Böhn, London Sinfonietta, cond. Knussen


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit

Just been listening to Claudio Arrau's recording of Chopin's ballades. What a beautiful velvet touch the man had!

(And I notice, by the way, that I can't post pictures on here from the iPad. Ah well...)


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 146 "We must through much tribulation enter into the kingdom of God"

For Jubilate - Leipzig, 1726

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I've heard of it, but never heard it, though I would like to.


My memory's a bit hazy, but I seem to remember buying that somewhere in the mid-nineties. All I recall was that the performance sounded like it was recorded in a cement mixer and that Stokowski's conducting wasn't thrilling. . . I can't remember anything about the singing though; that is to say, what I could _hear _of the singing.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm going to go and listen to Betthoven's Violin Concerto, performed by Arabella Steinbacher. I love this cd!


----------



## Itullian

4 and 5.
Love Celi.


----------



## Guest

What a wonderful piece this is.How is it possible to exist in the midst of all the uglyness and brutality in the world.


----------



## Balthazar

Chopin's *Valses* played by Alexandre Tharaud followed by Carlisle Floyd's 1970 opera *Of Mice and Men*.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 7
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Frustrating, in that this performance was one movement shy of being a great performance.
Movements one, two (nachtmusik one), three and five are just about ideal.
However nachtmusik two (movement four), andante amoroso, is anything but as Boulez plays this much too fast robbing it of its charm. Not much amoroso here.
Boulez demonstrates his greatness in playing up every ironic note in a score that is saturated with musical irony. He doesn't miss a thing! He "gets" this music for the most part.

So the results here are mixed. Too bad. Could have been one of the great ones.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"O Thou Transcendent," "The Explorers"

This is my favorite of all of the RVW _Sea Symphonies_ out there. The _joie de vivre_ of Hickox's conducting and the caliber of the singers are unrivaled. His later Chandos endeavor is positively pedestrian compared to it.









"Landscape" from _Sinfonia Antartica_. The EMI engineering for the brass and the organ depicting the glacier avalanching is absolutely thrilling; its also the most powerfully-recorded piece I've heard in all of Vaughan Williams.

















If you love the ending of, say, Mahler's_ Second Symphony_, you'll love the "_Kyrie_" of Howells' _Missa Sabrinensis_. Densely-textured orchestral and choral scoring that stargates you directly to the warrior angelic host of the Elysium. _Awesome_. I'm playing it at maximum volume right now.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Carmina Burana: Codex Buranus Original Version", lp2 - Clemencic Consort


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Chopin's Cello Sonata (?!).
I had no idea he had written one of these!


----------



## bejart

Franz Tausch (1762-1817): Clarinet Concerto in E Flat

Jiri Malat conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 9, Petrenko. A good one.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Corelli*: Violin Sonatas, Op. 5, w. Avison Ens. (rec.2012).

View attachment 52852


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52848
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 7
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> Frustrating, in that this performance was one movement shy of being a great performance.
> Movements one, two (nachtmusik one), three and five are just about ideal.
> However nachtmusik two (movement four), andante amoroso, is anything but as Boulez plays this much too fast robbing it of its charm. Not much amoroso here.
> Boulez demonstrates his greatness in playing up every ironic note in a score that is saturated with musical irony. He doesn't miss a thing! He "gets" this music for the most part.
> 
> So the results here are mixed. Too bad. Could have been one of the great ones.


I don't know what it is, but to my ears Chicago SO has dropped the Mahler ball a lot since Solti. I'll get shouts of outrage from some, 'cause that also includes people like Haitink, Abbado, Barenboim. CSO/Abbado M7 has long been a favorite of the raters, yet IMO it doesn't compare with BPO/Abbado M7. CSO/Barenboim M5 is ridiculously spot-mic'd. CSO/Haitink M7 on PBS was just plain awful. Maybe Sir Georj put a hex on 'em.


----------



## Jeff W

Got started with Schubert's Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.









Next, Mahler's Symphony No. 1. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









Listened next to Mendelssohn's String Quartets No. 1 & 2. The Gewaundhaus Quartet played.









Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4 by Louis Spohr were my next listening choice. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill led the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.









My last listening pick was Violin Concertos No. 1 & 4 by Henri Vieuxtemps. Misha Keylin played the solo violin. Dennis Burkh led the Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra in VC 1 and Takuo Yuasa led the Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra in VC 4.


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok Concerto for orchestra, Janacek Sinfonietta 







Barber Symphonies, School for Scandal Overture, Essay for Orchestra.







Brahms Third Symphony


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in C Minor, Op.18, No.4

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## KenOC

Schumann, Piano Quintet. Beaux Arts, pretty much a standard.


----------



## Triplets

Listening to Radio Catalunya on Apple TV. They just played a Piano Transcription of Rimsky's Scherezade but I didn't catch the name of the Pianist. It was highly entertaining and my wife loved it, but scherezade is her all time favorite piece.


----------



## JACE

Just received this set in the mail today:









_*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin*_

I'm starting at the beginning with Disc 1: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3. I've never heard Rubinstein perform these works before.

All I have to say is... "WOW!"


----------



## SimonNZ

Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov - Valery Gregiev, cond.

revisiting some of this recording after having been woken by it on the radio this morning. they actually played an hour and a halfs worth of selections, which sounded so unexpectedly wonderful I just happily lay there listening to all of it


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 52846
> 
> 
> "O Thou Transcendent," "The Explorers"
> 
> This is my favorite of all of the RVW _Sea Symphonies_ out there. The _joie de vivre_ of Hickox's conducting and the caliber of the singers are unrivaled. His later Chandos endeavor is positively pedestrian compared to it.
> 
> View attachment 52847
> 
> 
> "Landscape" from _Sinfonia Antartica_. The EMI engineering for the brass and the organ depicting the glacier avalanching is absolutely thrilling; its also the most powerfully-recorded piece I've heard in all of Vaughan Williams.
> 
> View attachment 52849
> 
> 
> View attachment 52850
> 
> 
> If you love the ending of, say, Mahler's_ Second Symphony_, you'll love the "_Kyrie_" of Howells' _Missa Sabrinensis_. Densely-textured orchestral and choral scoring that stargates you directly to the warrior angelic host of the Elysium. _Awesome_. I'm playing it at maximum volume right now.


Love Howells... but I'm a huge lover of choral music so I guess that should be expected. No comments on the Bantock? My favorite Bantock disc is probably this:










The _Sapphic Poem_ for cello and orchestra is on the bland side... but the song-cycle, _Sappho_ is simply delicious.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Love Howells... but I'm a huge lover of choral music so I guess that should be expected. No comments on the Bantock? My favorite Bantock disc is probably this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _Sapphic Poem_ for cello and orchestra is on the bland side... but the song-cycle, _Sappho_ is simply delicious.


I blonde-fingered that one. . . Bantok's wonderful-- both discs. . . and accompanying artwork. _;D_

'Simply delicious' is right.

_;D_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm giving a listen again to Stravinsky's later works. I hate to admit it, but I almost like the Dukas work better... although Stravinsky's opera/melodrama is clearly more innovative.


----------



## Weston

Just listening alphabetically to whatever is in the current Winamp queue, so I've wound up with three B's this evening.
*
Beethoven: Clarinet Trio in Bb, Op. 11* 
Nash Ensemble (live)








The solo clarinet is not my favorite timbre, but I listen to this once in a while. It's Beethoven! Well, Beethoven channeling Mozart maybe, although the third movement does begin to sound like the Beethoven I am more familiar with. This is a remarkably noise free live recording.

*Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 2 *
Donald Barra / San Diego Chamber Orchestra








The Ernst Bloch Concertos are gorgeous works. I especially enjoy the third movement in this one, baroque on steroids -- yet not really baroque at all. It's unique. The finale gets fairly rousing too.

*
Bruch: Symphony No 3. in E, Op. 51*
Manfred Honeck / Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra








I hate to say it but the first movement just wasn't doing much for me. There are some nice Errol Flynn adventuous moments, but it's kind of just following the recipe. The ingredients are there, but it's like leftovers the third night in a row. Maybe I was ready for the letter "C," by then.

But after a shaky start, the slow second movement is rather moving. The third movement scherzo is good playful fun, so the work isn't a total loss.

In the fourth movement we are back in Errol Flynn territory. Lots of brassy fanfares should move me, but they seldom do here, except for a couple of sections wherein the sonorities do get pretty overwhelming.

3 out of 5 stars if I were rating the thing.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm giving a listen again to Stravinsky's later works. I hate to admit it, but I almost like the Dukas work better... although Stravinsky's opera/melodrama is clearly more innovative.


Eh, Persephone is actually one of my least favorite Stravinsky works, personally. It has some nice music in it, but I've never really found it all that amazing.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Bantok's wonderful-- both discs. . . and accompanying artwork...

I almost hate to admit it, but I probably first gave the Sappho disc a listen because of the artwork. Oh the seductive power of beauty:



BY the way... this is a delicious set as well. I can imagine it as a film score to something like _Lawrence of Arabia_:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Likely the last disc of the evening. So far quite lovely


----------



## PetrB

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich ~ Concerto Grosso 1985: I. Maestoso

lovely sounding, the Maestoso but around five minutes, but makes me now want to hear the complete five-movement work!
Ellen Taaffe Zwilich: Symbolon/Concert Grosso 1985

Comment in the link:
"In the Concerto Grosso 1985 (subtitled "to Handel's Sonata in D for violin and continuo, first movement"), we encounter again the creative use of constructive devices that gives Zwilich's music its consistency and emotional drive. This work was commissioned by the Washington Friends of Handel in commemoration of the 300th anniversary of George Frideric Handel's birth. As the subtitle suggests, an opening thematic gambit from a Handel violin sonata becomes the generative force of the entire five-movement work."

www.newworldrecords.org

©2014 Anthology of Recorded Music, Inc. All Rights Reserved."


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This feels like a Beethoven kind of night. I already listened to his violin concerto earlier so I'm now listening to his 5th Symphony. DUM DUM DUM DUUUUUM!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Bantok's wonderful-- both discs. . . and accompanying artwork...
> 
> I almost hate to admit it, but I probably first gave the Sappho disc a listen because of the artwork. Oh the seductive power of beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> BY the way... this is a delicious set as well. I can imagine it as a film score to something like _Lawrence of Arabia_:


Thanks for the honorable mention. I've never heard the _Omar Khayyam_. May Allah heap blessings upon you, Duchess.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dave Whitmore said:


> This feels like a Beethoven kind of night. I already listened to his violin concerto earlier so I'm now listening to his 5th Symphony. DUM DUM DUM DUUUUUM!


You have to get a set of all nine symphonies. They are all wonderful! I do love the violin concerto also and much more of Beethoven. He is my favorite composer for instrumental works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm giving a listen again to Stravinsky's later works. I hate to admit it, but I almost like the Dukas work better... although Stravinsky's opera/melodrama is clearly more innovative.


_Perséphone_ has some cute stuff in it. How do you like the singers? Wunderlich and Doris Schade did a fetching one from 1962 that I liked. How do you like Groves and Tibbels by way of comparison?-- and the BBC chorus for that matter.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Florestan said:


> You have to get a set of all nine symphonies. They are all wonderful! I do love the violin concerto also and much more of Beethoven. He is my favorite composer for instrumental works.


I have a box set but it's missing 4, 8 and 9. Might have to visit YouTube after I've finished 5 so I can hear them.

It's funny, the more I hear Beethoven the more I appreciate his music and I now think he has to be my favourite composer of them all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have a box set but it's missing 4, 8 and 9. Might have to visit YouTube after I've finished 5 so I can hear them.
> 
> It's funny, the more I hear Beethoven the more I appreciate his music and I now think he has to be my favourite composer of them all.


What conductor is it for your box set? You can pick up 4, 8, and 9 separately or in sub sets. They often package two symphonies together. You might even find 4 and 8 together in such a set. But for the Ninth you must be very selective. I highly recommend the Ferenc Fricsay Ninth from the late 1950s. It is my favorite of about 30 Ninths that I have listened to. But there are certainly many other great Ninths.


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have a box set but it's missing 4, 8 and 9. Might have to visit YouTube after I've finished 5 so I can hear them.
> 
> It's funny, the more I hear Beethoven the more I appreciate his music and I now think he has to be my favourite composer of them all.


Beethoven is THE giant.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Florestan said:


> What conductor is it for your box set? You can pick up 4, 8, and 9 separately or in sub sets. They often package two symphonies together. You might even find 4 and 8 together in such a set. But for the Ninth you must be very selective. I highly recommend the Ferenc Fricsay Ninth from the late 1950s. It is my favorite of about 30 Ninths that I have listened to. But there are certainly many other great Ninths.


The box set doesn't show who's conducting or even who's performing. It's a cheapy five dollar bargain I picked up when I first got into classical music. The sound is pretty good, at least that's one thing. I want to buy a better quality collection. I would love to have all his symphonies. I'm more selective of what I buy now thankfully lol


----------



## neoshredder

It's been awhile since I've been here. I kind of burned out of Classical for awhile. Or at least I found Rock music more stimulating. But I will try to get back into Classical Music again. Listening PC 10 by Mozart.
https://www.google.com/search?q=moz...piano-concertos-12-cd-box-set-flac%2F;600;597


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And on the subject of Beethoven I'm now listening to his 4th symphony on youtube. It's performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Christian Thielemann.


----------



## Itullian

Debussy, Nocturnes, Haitink
Beautiful


----------



## Weston

Dave Whitmore said:


> And on the subject of Beethoven I'm now listening to his 4th symphony on youtube. It's performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Christian Thielemann.


When you get around to the Beethoven's 9th if you haven't already I'd advise savoring it. The 9th is huge. Many think it the greatest symphony ever written. You can plow through it, but you might be missing a lot of cool stuff. Just my two cents.

Of course you can always come back and revisit the good stuff too. I still hear new things (new to me anyway) in the 9th after decades of listening.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Weston said:


> When you get around to the Beethoven's 9th if you haven't already I'd advise savoring it. The 9th is huge. Many think it the greatest symphony ever written. You can plow through it, but you might be missing a lot of cool stuff. Just my two cents.
> 
> Of course you can always come back and revisit the good stuff too.


I'm not sure if I've ever heard the ninth so I'm going to listen to that one next. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm not sure if I've ever heard the ninth so I'm going to listen to that one next. Thanks for the tip!


I envy you..............


----------



## Itullian

Ravel string quartet, Guarneri String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Sure wish Ravel and Debussy had written more string quartets.


----------



## Pugg

​Starting this morning with Elgar, in loving memory of my beloved granddad who past away two years ago.
Nimrod was his favorite.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Florestan said:


> What conductor is it for your box set? You can pick up 4, 8, and 9 separately or in sub sets. They often package two symphonies together. You might even find 4 and 8 together in such a set. But for the Ninth you must be very selective. I highly recommend the Ferenc Fricsay Ninth from the late 1950s. It is my favorite of about 30 Ninths that I have listened to. But there are certainly many other great Ninths.


I'm going to listen to Beethoven's 9th now. I took your advice. This is what I found on YouTube!

beethoven symphony 9 Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Kolman - Monument For Six Million Jews
-Bystrik Rezucha, cond.

Ilja Zelienka - Auschwitz
Ivan Hrusovosky - Hiroshima
Pavol Simai - The Victory
-Ludovit Rajter, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Love the Duchess.

_;D_

. . . and Wagner too of course.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MoonlightSonata

The elegantly sophisticated Ravel _Boléro_.
Love those parallel chords!


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm going to listen to Beethoven's 9th now. I took your advice. This is what I found on YouTube!
> 
> beethoven symphony 9 Ferenc Fricsay


Might be more fun if you could watch them playing though,


----------



## brotagonist

A very fine piece:

Francis Poulenc : Organ Concerto
Preston, Ozawa/Boston SO


----------



## Blancrocher

Michael Hersch playing his own "The Vanishing Pavilions" and the Blair SQ in his "Images from a Closed Ward"; Vladimir Feltsman playing Schubert's "Reliquie" Sonata and Schnittke's 1st Piano Sonata.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Well that was bloody epic! I can see why Beethoven's 9th Symphony is considered the greatest ever. Bombastic from the opening notes and that wonderful 4th movement. A feast for the ears!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> Might be more fun if you could watch them playing though,


I usually prefer to watch videos that show the orchestra actually playing the music, but this particular video was suggested to me. The sound was amazing so I'm happy enough. I need to get the cd of this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Without a touch of hyperbole I can honestly say that Karajan's 1960 Philharmonia Warner-remaster Sibelius' _Second Symphony_ has perhaps the most beautiful sheen and blending I've heard of any performance of the piece. Its certainly not inferior to any of his subsequent Berlin endeavors. The first two movements are especially lovely with the string timbres on the refurbished recording. The last two movements are a bit slower than what I'd ideally like in tempo, and I feel the strings are a little over-emphasized at the expense of the brass in the balances-- but the strings just soar gloriously all the same. . . in more of a _'Parsifalian'_ way, I suppose: nothing rushed, all sheen, elegance, and poise.










Final act.










Arias from _Tannhauser _and_ Daphne_


----------



## Pugg

​
The late Lucia Popp.:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dave Whitmore said:


> I usually prefer to watch videos that show the orchestra actually playing the music, but this particular video was suggested to me. The sound was amazing so I'm happy enough. I need to get the cd of this.


Now watch the choral part sung with a 10,000 voice choir. This performance has great soloists too.


----------



## jim prideaux

took delivery of the HvK BPO Sibelius EMI 1970's remasters box set yesterday-I have known the Karelia Suite since I was a child, have never tired of it and so went straight to it as an introduction-as you can imagine I already have numerous recordings, Davis, Jarvi,Berglund etc but this one quite simply 'blew me away'!-I had the distinct feeling that this was how it was intended to sound, how Sibelius himself might have imagined it!-so looking forward to the symphonies......a pity HvK did not record the 3rd...
ironic really that I have always stubbornly tried to avoid the 'cult' of HvK!...more fool me!

on that note ie. having to rethink one's assumptions...always had little time for Tchaikovsky, but have really enjoyed discovering Glazunov ,Kalinnikov etc so began to realise it might be time to reconsider....Jarvi/Gothenburg BIS complete symphonies/orchestral works is available on I tunes for £5.99 so could not ignore a bargain...starting the day with the 4th and mightily impressed!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Just one more Beethoven symphony before bed. The third symphony, Eroica.


----------



## SimonNZ

Cornelius Cardew's Treatise - Arthur Lange, cond.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Athanasia Tzanou, Musik und Technik, as nominated on the Classical Music Project.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 5th-first listen to the recording from the HvK BPO EMI remastered 1976-81 box set......oh yeah!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 98 in B-Flat Major (Otto Klemperer; Philharmonia Orchestra).


----------



## joen_cph

*Frank Martin*: _String Quartet _(1967)
*Szymanowski*: _2nd String Quartet _(1927)
*Hermann Keller*: _2nd String Quartet _(1971)
*Wladimir Vogel*: _String Quartet, Colori e Movimenti _(1983)

- Amati Quartet /DiVox label

A very well recorded and well-played programme of moderately modern, very pleasant, fresh and not-too-edgy 20th-century string quartets. Recommended.

The Szymanowski is somewhat of a filler, given the many alternatives as regards getting both his quartets, but the performance is idiomatic. Frank Martin is quite conservative also in his late String Quartet, like it is the case in his folksy, English- or Irish-sounding Piano Trio. I didn´t know Vogel was a Scriabin student, but some of the episodic phrases and gestures in his short quartet here could perhaps-perhaps be called somewhat Scriabinesque.


----------



## dgee

A grab bag of things I've listened to recently. This was new and a incredibly lovely score - the leitmotifing is evident even without wathcing and tells a neat story of its own. What is to be done with these operas when houses just want to put on the money makers? All the more case for semi-staged performances taking the music BACK









I came for the orchestra, and Yanick aint too bad either - did the first and it was about right in capturing the detail of the slow movement while maintaining a flow which you can't say about many recordings









Amongst other things, this also stood out. Working through the set. The piano works of Scelsi are very lovely but I personally find them quite separate in tone from much of his other work. Issues with the amanuensis? I'll let the Sclesi scholars decide...


----------



## ptr

...favourite organ albums:

*Jean Langlais* - Works for Organ (Nimbus)









Kevin Bowyer, organ

*Gaston Litaize* spielt eigene Werke (Mitra)









Gaston Litaize, organ

/ptr


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dave Whitmore said:


> Just one more Beethoven symphony before bed. The third symphony, Eroica.


The Eroica before bedtime is like having a double espresso before turning in - it'll keep most mortals wide awake and jumping about for hours


----------



## tdc

ptr said:


> ...favourite organ albums:
> 
> *Jean Langlais* - Works for Organ (Nimbus)


I just checked this composer out and wow! This music is excellent. It really "clicks" with me - thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Badinerie

Fancied a bit of Sibelius myself. I really must get a Symphonies box set sometime. meanwhile I listened to this one just now.


----------



## Jeff W

Not much in the way of classical listening for me tonight...









Robert Schumann's Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.









Richard Strauss' 'Also Sprach Zarathustra'. Again, Karajan with the Berliners.


----------



## SimonNZ

Charlotte Seither's The Language Of Leaving - Josep Pons, cond.

Wold Premiere from the 2013 BBC Proms


----------



## Pugg

​Jorge Bolet plays Liszt.
The Wanderer-Fantasie is mind blowing.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> A very fine piece:
> 
> Francis Poulenc : Organ Concerto
> Preston, Ozawa/Boston SO


One of my favorite pieces. Never hear it played anymore on classical radio.


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: piano sonatas, volume 1 (Hegedus); Symphony 8 (Stankovsky); "Silence," and Symphony 12 (Stankovsky)


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: String Concerto No.4 in E Major, RV 136

Simon Standage directing Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## George O

Amy Beach (1867-1944)

Songs and Violin Pieces

D'Anna Fortunato, mezzo-soprano
Joseph Silverstein, violin
Virginia Eskin, piano

on Northeastern Records (Boston), from 1982


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


J. *Haydn*,
Sonatas & Variations
Fabrizio Chiovetta
Claves

#classicalmusic #morninglistening @ClavesRecords #Haydn @FabrizioPiano


----------



## csacks

From "The Leonard Bernstein Collection", Gidon Kremer is playing Brahms´Violin Concerto, with the Wiener Philharmoniker Orchestra, just for me, in my own office.


----------



## George O

csacks said:


> From "The Leonard Bernstein Collection", *Gidon Kremer is playing Brahms´Violin Concerto, with the Wiener Philharmoniker Orchestra, just for me, in my own office.*
> View attachment 52899


Can't beat that!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Starting the early morning off properly espressinated and getting my batteries charged with Respighi and Wagner.


















The Berlin horns in the "Pines of the Appian Way" take my breath away. . . every time.









_Die Walkure_, Miss Janowitz front-and-center. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> The Eroica before bedtime is like having a double espresso before turning in - it'll keep most mortals wide awake and jumping about for hours


The glorious, glorious _Eroica_ is actually my 'coming down' phase at night; that is to day, after hearing Callas'_ Medea_.

_;D_


----------



## rrudolph

Toru Takemitsu would be 84 years old today if he was still living.

Takemitsu: Seasons








Takemitsu: Winter/Marginalia/Gitimalya








Takemitsu: And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind/Rain Tree/Toward the Sea/Bryce/Itenerant/Voice/Air/Rain Spell








Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't imagine being without my Yamaha 5CD carousel player, but, with so! many! grand! new! albums! I find that I need to focus on one or two, while the rest take a back seat for a few spins around the platter.

While I have had my jaw open for days on hearing this one, I only really started listening this morning.









I am a Debussy fan!

Aimard is insightful, illuminating and refinedly Debussy-resonant. Ambrosial.


----------



## Vasks

_David Robertson conducts Boulez with the Orcheste National de Lyon_

*Rituel & Notations*


----------



## cjvinthechair

SimonNZ said:


> Cornelius Cardew's Treatise - Arthur Lange, cond.


Wow, Mr. Simon - you've defeated me there; never heard of him...& sadly when I tried him on YT I don't care if I never hear him again !
Thanks for giving me the thought to have a look, though !


----------



## cjvinthechair

SimonNZ said:


> Peter Kolman - Monument For Six Million Jews
> -Bystrik Rezucha, cond.
> 
> Ilja Zelienka - Auschwitz
> Ivan Hrusovosky - Hiroshima
> Pavol Simai - The Victory
> -Ludovit Rajter, cond.


Fascinating CD - never come across Kolman or Simai...and can't find these works now either !


----------



## JACE

On the way into work this morning, I listened to this Sibelius CD (again):










*Sibelius: Karelia Suite; En Saga; Pohjola's Daughter; The Swan of Tuonela; Finlandia / Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra*

Sadly, the ASO -- my hometown orchestra -- is still locked out. The beginning of the season has been cancelled.

Here's an update from the _Washington Post_: http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/style/wp/2014/10/06/the-latest-orchestra-lockout-the-situation-in-atlanta/


----------



## julianoq

brotagonist said:


> Aimard is insightful, illuminating and refinedly Debussy-resonant. Ambrosial.


I would like to give you two likes for the use of "ambrosial" :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Myaskovsky* death day (1950).


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 52895
> View attachment 52896
> View attachment 52897
> 
> 
> Myaskovsky: piano sonatas, volume 1 (Hegedus); Symphony 8 (Stankovsky); "Silence," and Symphony 12 (Stankovsky)


So very nice. 
Also on that label, *Myaskovsky*:Symphonies 5 & 9 w. BBCPO/Downes (rec.1992).:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Headphone Hermit said:


> The Eroica before bedtime is like having a double espresso before turning in - it'll keep most mortals wide awake and jumping about for hours


*Nono's* okay for a nightcap, though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> So very nice.
> Also on that label, *Myaskovsky*:Symphonies 5 & 9 w. BBCPO/Downes (rec.1992).:tiphat:


That's one of the cds I purchased recently: a fast friend I probably wouldn't have seized on without all the discussion here on CL. Thanks for the advice!

Interesting too to learn that I'm commemorating an anniversary with my listening.


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> It's been awhile since I've been here. *I kind of burned out of Classical for awhile. Or at least I found Rock music more stimulating....*


Whaa?


----------



## Pugg

​Sinopoli : Lou Salome suites.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 8
Staatskapelle Berlin
Pierre Boulez

If you are looking for an excellent performance of what Mahler himself considered to be his greatest symphony, here it is. An overwhelming experience!
Terrific recorded sound.

A high point in the Boulez Mahler cycle.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin*
Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3, etc.

I listened to this last night and now again. It's not hard to understand why Rubinstein was one of the most well-known & highly-regarded pianists of the last century. The music just ripples with vitality. It's extraordinary.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Whaa?


We need a mediator.


----------



## Cosmos

Found the Complete Beethoven Symphony Cycle by Muti with the Philadelphia Orchestra










First CD had symphonies 5 and 1. Very electrifying! I especially loved the finale of the 5th, and how he played it more majestically, rather than rushing through it bombastically.

Onto the next CD, which has nos. 2 and 4


----------



## Morimur

*Heiner Goebbels: Landschaft mit entfernten Verwandten (ECM New Series 1811)*


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52910
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 8
> Staatskapelle Berlin
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> If you are looking for an excellent performance of what Mahler himself considered to be his greatest symphony, here it is. An overwhelming experience!
> Terrific recorded sound.
> 
> A high point in the Boulez Mahler cycle.


Amen times ten. :tiphat:


----------



## ultima

A nice interpretation of the Op. 118. I especially enjoy the A major Intermezzo.


----------



## Balthazar

Bertrand Chamayou plays César Franck.

His awesome performance of the Prélude, Chorale et Fugue inspired me to pick up the sheet music. Surprisingly easy to read through. Not surprisingly, extremely difficult to play anywhere near tempo.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling* Mannelli* (1640 - 1697): Sonata Nona, op. 2, w. Alte Musik Koln.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was actually the first opera set I ever owned, and, so it comes with a host of memories. I was only 18. Why *Norma* for a first opera, you might ask. Well I had recently discovered Callas, and at that time very little of her recorded repertoire was available. I knew that Norma was considered her greatest role, so I thought it would be a good place to start. Collecting opera was expensive in those days, and my older brother, who was working by this time, bought the set for me for Christmas. I was unbelievably excited, my excitement only slightly tempered by the discovery that no libretto was included, only a synopsis, and that I would have to send off for it, not of course that I waited for its arrival before sampling the set.

It being my one and only opera set for a good few months, I got to know the opera pretty well, and of course Callas's unique inflections will for ever be part of that knowledge. Since then of course, I have heard a fair amount of other *Norma*s, Sutherland, Caballe, Eaglen, Bartoli (please, never again), Sass live at Covent Garden (disastrous) and plenty more by Callas herself; the live 1952 Covent Garden, the 1954 studio, the 1955 Rome broadcast and, best of all, the live 1955 La Scala, as well as excerpts from many others, right up to her final performances in the role in Paris in 1964.

So how does it hold up? Well, pretty well actually. True, notes above the stave have taken on a metallic edge, and they don't always fall easily on the ear, but the middle and lower timbres have a new found beauty, and a characterisation that was always complex and multi-faceted has taken on an even greater depth, parts of it voiced more movingly here than anywhere else.

There are other gains too. The cast here is a vast improvement on the earlier studio one, Corelli in particular being a shining presence. Fillipeschi was a liability on the earlier set, but, whilst not quite a paragon, and chary of some of the coloratura in his role (Serafin making a further cut in the great _In mia man_ duet to accommodate his lack of flexibility), Corelli's is a noble presence, and his clarion voice is ample compensation. Zaccaria may be less authoritative than the woolly voiced Rossi-Lemeni, but his tones are distinctly more buttery. Ludwig is an unexpected piece of casting, but she too is an improvement on Stignani, who, great singer though she was, was beginning to sound a bit over the hill by the time of the first Callas recording (she was 50 to Callas's 30). Ludwig sounds, as she should, like the younger woman. Her coloratura isn't always as accurate as one would like, certainly no match for Callas, but she sings most sympathetically in duet with her older colleague, and _Mira o Norma_ is, for me, one of the greatest performances on disc. After Ludwig states the main theme, Callas's comes in quietly almost imperceptibly and at a slightly slower tempo with an unbearably moving _Ah perche, perche_, her voice taking on a disembodied pathetic beauty. When Ludwig joins her for the section in thirds, she perfectly matches Callas's tone on her first note, before Callas joins her in harmony, a real example of artists listening to each other in a sense of true collaboration.

One should I suppose mention the losses from the earlier recording. Yes, some of Callas's top notes are shrill, and we lose some of the barnstorming heroics that were a part of Callas's Norma right up to 1955. This Norma is more feminine, more vulnerable, if you like. How much this had to do with interpretive development, and how much with declining vocal resources is a moot point, but there is no doubt Callas is still a great singer, doing the best she can with what she has. Some sections are more moving here than in any of her other performances. I've already singled out _Mira o Norma_ but the earlier duet is its equal, Callas wistfully recalling her own awakening to first love. The beginning of Act II always brought out the best in her, and here she is sublime. _Dormono entrambi_ is an unusual piece which alternates passages of recitative with arioso, rather like Rigoletto's _Pari siamo_. Callas draws on all the colours in her palette to express Norma's contrasting emotions. You can almost feel the chill that comes over her at _un gel me prende e in fronte si solleva il crin_ followed by the choked emotion of _I figli uccidi!_ The arioso of _Teneri figli _is couched in a tone of infinite, poignant sadness, but then her tone hardens with her resolve at _Di Pollion son figli_, before, with a cry she drops the knife (and we can almost hear the precise moment), crying out _Ah no, son miei figli!_ Operatic singing and acting on the highest level.

Serafin's conducting is much as it was in the first set. He has the virtue of not conducting the opera as if it were Verdi, as so many do. Sometimes I'd like him to get a move on a bit, but his pacing of the final two duets (one in public, one in private, is superb, and he perfectly judges the climaxes in the Grand Finale, one of the greatest in all opera.

All in all, I'd say Callas's second studio *Norma* is as essential as her first, but it will always have a special place in my affections.


----------



## papsrus

Spent the morning enjoying some Haydn string quartets from a box set -- The Fine Arts Quartet plays Hayden's 21 Greatest String Quartets (Mercury Hill)

Now: Franz Liszt -- Annees De Pelerinage, Lazar Berman piano (DG)


----------



## papsrus

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C Minor
Concertgebouw, Edward Van Beinum conductor (Epic)


----------



## JACE

*Disc 2/2 - Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7; En Saga / Vladimir Askhenazy, Phiharmonia O*


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Music To Egmont

View attachment 52916


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Soloist: Gundula Janowitz


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: *Toward the Sea* for alto flute and guitar, *Masque* for two flutes
_Hiroshi Koizumi, Naomi Orita_, flutes
_Norio Sato_ Guitar


----------



## papsrus

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> *Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin*
> Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3, etc.


Great to see a familiar voice here! Can't reply to your PM until I get up to the magic number of 10 posts.

Enjoy!


----------



## joen_cph

Vaneyes said:


> So very nice.
> Also on that label, *Myaskovsky*:Symphonies 5 & 9 w. BBCPO/Downes (rec.1992).:tiphat:


A splendid recording, maybe even better than Svetlanov, definitely different.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Always searching for inspiration for a concert - tonight, wow this is original, OCTOBER !

Orban(Gyorgy)(HUN) - Stabat Mater 



 (link to part 1)
Castagnet(Yves)FRA - Messe Salve Regina - 



 (link to Kyrie)
Talbot(Joby)(GBR) - Leon, Path of Miracles - 



 (link to part 3)
Olsson(Otto)SWE - Requiem 



Butsko(Yuri)RUS - Cantata 'Wedding Songs' 



Esenvalds(Eriks)LAT - Legend of the walled-in woman 



Reimann(Aribert)GER - Requiem 




Sorry if you don't like choral; it's...personal, just now.

Curious - does anybody, ever, go to the links & try these pieces, or..... ?!


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> Beethoven: Music To Egmont
> 
> View attachment 52916
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Soloist: Gundula Janowitz


Ah yes, Janowitz. I have Egmont and a very good one, but somehow I feel like I must get this one also.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> *Disc 2/2 - Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7; En Saga / Vladimir Askhenazy, Phiharmonia O*


Fantastic Seventh, excellent Fifth, beautifully-atmospheric_ En Saga_.


----------



## Blancrocher

cjvinthechair said:


> Curious - does anybody, ever, go to the links & try these pieces, or..... ?!


Yep--also the one's from the alphabetical-composers list. Though sometimes it takes awhile--I've got a seemingly endless list of recommendations from Current Listening :lol:

Current listening:









Gulda in the Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2.


----------



## Itullian

Felt like some birdies today.
Hill is great in these works.


----------



## AST

Laplante's Liszt Sonata


----------



## DavidA

My Karajan symphony edition has arrived - started with a mighty Bruckner 5th.


----------



## George O

Florestan said:


> Now watch the choral part sung with a 10,000 voice choir. This performance has great soloists too.


I'd missed this; thanks for sharing. Awesome!


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 52930
> 
> 
> Gulda in the Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2.


Such a wonderful recording! Just got that about a month ago, and it's already become one of my favorites.

Track 5 on disc 1 -- Prelude No. 3 in C sharp -- makes me want to whoop & shout! It's less than 2 minutes long. But it doesn't matter.


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Twenty-Four Preludes and Fugues for Piano, op 87

Tatiana Nikolaeva, piano

4-LP box set on Melodya (USSR), from 1989
recorded 1987


----------



## KenOC

Schumann Violin Sonata No. 3, arr. for cello and played by Stephen Isserlis.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Going to give this a spin later this afternoon, just out of curiosity and since I discovered it in my desk drawer just now:








Symphony 5
En Saga
Swan of Tuonela
Valse Triste
Conducted by Ole Schmidt
Cor Anglais Solo: Geoffrey Browne


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Going to give this a spin later this afternoon, just out of curiosity and since I discovered it in my desk drawer just now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony 5
> En Saga
> Swan of Tuonela
> Valse Triste
> Conducted by Ole Schmidt
> Cor Anglais Solo: Geoffrey Browne


Nice discovery.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Florestan said:


> Going to give this a spin later this afternoon, just out of curiosity and since I discovered it in my desk drawer just now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony 5
> En Saga
> Swan of Tuonela
> Valse Triste
> Conducted by Ole Schmidt
> Cor Anglais Solo: Geoffrey Browne


I don't know these performances at all, but I do like Schmidt's Nielsen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> Going to give this a spin later this afternoon, just out of curiosity and since I discovered it in my desk drawer just now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony 5En Saga
> Swan of Tuonela
> Valse Triste
> Conducted by Ole SchmidtCor Anglais Solo: Geoffrey Browne


Very muscular-sounding Sibelius.

If ever you incline to a more feminine line-- but without losing any of the majesty-- the 1960 Karajan/Philharmonia really is a pearl beyond praise. . . at least to this Diva. Just a thought.

_;D_


----------



## csacks

Mendelssohn, from Symphony number 1 to 5, with some of his Overtures. From The Symphony Edition, by Claudio Abbado. Now is the LSO playing the 4th. A delight, as the first, the second, the third and every Mendelssohn


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Schumann Violin Sonata No. 3, arr. for cello and played by Stephen Isserlis.


whoa, nice cover. Hyperion know what they're doing.

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 90 in C Major (Sigiswald Kuijken; La Petite Bande).









I love how Haydn's humour works backwards - my reaction to the beginning of the symphony: 'Whoa, am I listening to the Representation of Chaos from the Creation?' - but Haydn proceeds to trick me by leading the music on to his 90th symphony. The development in the 1st movement is excellent, imo. And there's also that famous 'fake ending' in the final movement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I don't know these performances at all, but I do like Schmidt's Nielsen.


Very aggressive-- which I love for Schmidt's Nielsen.

I kind of have mixed feelings on it with his Sibelius though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Adams: City Noir, Saxophone Concerto
Timothy McAllister, St Louis Symphony, cond. Robertson


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening has been quite limited today. Just three discs.

*Bruckner's 7th Symphony performed by Skrowaczewski & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*
- A wonderfully captured performance, the LPO sound phenomenal though I still prefer Klaus Tennstedt's recording with the same forces. That is not to slight this performance as both are excellent. I simply prefer the latter.

*Mendelssohn's Complete Works for Cello & Piano performed by Luca Fiorentini & Stefania Redaelli*
- An incredible collection of beautiful, heartfelt chamber music. The performances are well balanced and very relaxing. I still believe that Mendelssohn is somewhat underrated.

*Gloria Coates' Holographic Universe performed by the Cambridge University Orchestra et al.*
- I love this piece very much, at times it is almost transfixing. It is unique within my collection and one of my favourite discoveries of 2014.


----------



## Bruce

No particular theme in mind for me today:

Pettersson - Symphony No. 10 

This is an emotionally draining work; it must be exhausting for the performers. This is a very noisy symphony, and the tension does not let up for a moment. It took me a while to warm up to this, but is now one of my favorite symphonies. My recording is by Dorati and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.

John Blackwood McEwen - Piano Sonata in E minor 

My first exposure to McEwen. Romantic era, sounds a bit like Edward McDowell. 

Händel - Concerti grossi, Op. 6, Nos. 9 and 11. My recording of #9 is from an old recording by Karajan and the BPO. But #11 was recorded by Marriner and the A-of-SM-in-the-F. 

Partch - Daphne of the Dunes. I don't think I've heard this for over 20 years. The instrumentation is quite interesting, but there's no real theme development, and ultimately the music is not that engaging. 

And finally, Hanson's Nymphs and Satyr Ballet Suite, a work late-Romantic in style, and thoroughly enjoyable if not especially profound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 147 "Heart and mouth and deed and life"

For the Feast of the Visitation of Mary - Leipzig, 1723

Georg Christoph Biller, cond.

I'm surprised to see that there's "only" thirty-eight recordings of this work - I've always thought of it as one of his popular greatest hits with the hundred or more interpretations that a select handful of cantatas have


----------



## omega

*Mozart*
_Piano Concerti 11 & 12_
Murray Perahia | English Chamber Orchestra








*Schubert*
_Symphony n°4 "Tragic"_
Claudio Abbado | The Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## jim prideaux

Tchaikovsky 4th symphony performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

a composer I had taken little interest in, as a result of really enjoying other Russians such as Glazunov and Kalinnikov through to Myaskovsky and Kabalevsky I thought it was about time I listened with some 'application' to Tchaikovsky....enjoying the 4th although previous listen to the 3rd left me with little real impression!


----------



## SimonNZ

cjvinthechair said:


> Wow, Mr. Simon - you've defeated me there; never heard of him...& sadly when I tried him on YT I don't care if I never hear him again !
> Thanks for giving me the thought to have a look, though !


You should persevere with Cardew's Treatise - each recording is wildly, unrecognisably, different, as the performers are left to interpret the highly unusual score as they see fit. The attempts on Youtube are, admittedely, quite terrible, but there are more interesting ones elsewhere, and this two discset is quite approachable - though its a work that really does require a simultaneous scrolling score to fully appreciate the intellectual process employed by the musicians.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Tchaikovsky 4th symphony performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.
> a composer I had taken little interest in, as a result of really enjoying other Russians such as Glazunov and Kalinnikov through to Myaskovsky and Kabalevsky I thought it was about time I listened with some 'application' to Tchaikovsky....enjoying the 4th although previous listen to the 3rd left me with little real impression!


I never even knew of the existence of this cd.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well you all gave me many likes for spinning a Sibelius disc, but it did not excite me, and based on limited listening to both composers, I would much prefer Mendelssohn, yet I don't listen to him much either.

There also is Mahler Symphonies 1 and 5 in that desk drawer so I have Mahler 1 on now. We'll see. I am hard to please sometimes. Yes, this Mahler stuff has promise. I might have to listen even more, but it still isn't Beethoven. 

It is very hard for me to get outside of Beethoven for symphonic music. Haydn and Mozart work. If it is violin, I can go much farther afield. But it is opera that is taking me into many new composer areas and I must admit that I would probably not like Wagner instrumental music, or for that matter, any of his operas besides Meistersinger, partly the music, partly that I do not care for mythical creatures and weird stuff like that, so also avoid Mozart's Magic Flute, Massanett's Cendrillon (hey, I got rid of that set today at a loss, but feel better already).

Oh but I do like Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, preferably Stokowski's orchestration.


----------



## D Smith

I'm listening to some Heinrich Schutz who's birthday is coming up. Partridge is excellent in this recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> Well you all gave me many likes for spinning a Sibelius disc, but it did not excite me, and based on limited listening to both composers, I would much prefer Mendelssohn, yet I don't listen to him much either.


One can always look into electrical cardioversion with defibrillation paddles as a back-up.


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> Tchaikovsky 4th symphony performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.
> 
> a composer I had taken little interest in, as a result of really enjoying other Russians such as Glazunov and Kalinnikov through to Myaskovsky and Kabalevsky I thought it was about time I listened with some 'application' to Tchaikovsky....enjoying the 4th although previous listen to the 3rd left me with little real impression!


Jim, I'm no Tchaikovsky expert, and there's absolutely nothing _wrong_ with Jarvi, but you might want to look into some other conductors as you set off on your Tchaikovsky inquiry. To my ears, Jarvi is consistently _accurate_ and _reliable_, but he can be a little earth-bound. In my experience, you're not going to get a chariot ride to heaven if he's leading the band. For example, a conductor like, say, Mravinsky would bring a lot more _oomph_ to music like Tchaikovsky's.

Of course, everyone hears things differently, everyone brings different sets of expectations to the table. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marschallin Blair said:


> One can always look into electrical cardioversion with defibrillation paddles as a back-up.


Sorry, I kept appending my post above but at least I am interestingly engaged in Mahler's first symphony at this moment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Jim, I'm no Tchaikovsky expert, and there's absolutely nothing _wrong_ with Jarvi, but you might want to look into some other conductors as you set off on your Tchaikovsky inquiry. To my ears, Jarvi is consistently _accurate_ and _reliable_, but he can be a little earth-bound. In my experience, you're not going to get a chariot ride to heaven if he's leading the band. For example, a conductor like, say, Mravinsky would bring a lot more _oomph_ to music like Tchaikovsky's.
> 
> Of course, everyone hears things differently, everyone brings different sets of expectations to the table. I'm just sayin'...


Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar-ajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.

-- See how beautifully that trips off the tongue?

Especially while listening to the third movement of his early-seventies EMI_ Pathetique_ with Berlin.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> Sorry, I kept appending my post above but at least I am interestingly engaged in Mahler's first symphony at this moment.


You're wonderful.

I just love Sibelius and merely wish that you could experience what I experience.

_;D_

Cheers to the _Titan_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Now I am finding myself becoming fascinated with the music in the third movement of Mahler 1. Look what you guys did to me. Now I may never be the same. If I go on a Mahler binge it will be another CD buying spree. 

See now Mahlerian is going to be all over me with likes for this. 

Is Mahler a German? I seem to gravitate towards German composers for symphonic music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Florestan said:


> Is Mahler a German? I seem to gravitate towards German composers for symphonic music.


He's generally considered Austrian.

Born in Bohemia, grew up in the Austro-Hungarian empire in what is now the Czech Republic, educated in Vienna, which was his musical home. German was the only language he ever spoke well, and he gravitated towards music of the Austro-Germanic tradition (Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner particularly).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 3 in F Major (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).









Been exploring Brahms's 1st and 3rd symphonies. Impressions on Brahms's style:
-his symphonies are 'gigantic' - the orchestral texture is extremely thick; there is a sense of heaviness and weight, especially due to Brahms's use of dissonance 
-Brahms's tunes are generally not the 'point' of his music - the best melody in these two symphonies, is, imo, the Poco allegretto from the 3rd symphony, which is great; however, I think Brahms is more focused on directing and developing his melodies. He also has a very particular melodic style - I think he used certain intervals very frequently; I'm not sure which interval this is, but it appears in many of his more dramatic melodies (Mahlerian, I know you're a specialist in music theory, do you know the answer?)

-Overall, Brahms's symphonic sound is very different from Beethoven's, imo - Brahms' 1st, to me, does not sound like something Beethoven's 10th would've sounded like. Beethoven still has traces of Haydn and Mozart, whereas Brahms retains some traces of Beethoven and modifies the melodic language greatly.

These symphonies are extremely original and are masterfully performed by Karajan. They do have a somewhat nervous, conflict-laden and unstable texture which irritates me a bit, but I guess this is part of the style. Brahms's music is a world of its own - a vast one, too, that I can tell. I'll continue to explore his music further as I think repeated listening uncovers more and more of the music's brilliance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire thing.










First three movements all the way.










Entire thing.










"The Man Who Knew Too Much"- the one and only cut I feel Salonen does great on this cd._ Fan-TAS-tic!_


----------



## Mahlerian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> He also has a very particular melodic style - I think he used certain intervals very frequently; I'm not sure which interval this is, but it appears in many of his more dramatic melodies (Mahlerian, I know you're a specialist in music theory, do you know the answer?)


Sixths, perhaps? I think of those searing major sixths in the first movement of the First Symphony.

The main thing I associate with Brahms (harmonically, rather than in intervals) is the use of the flattened sixth in a major key, particularly using the minor subdominant chord.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Florestan said:


> Well you all gave me many likes for spinning a Sibelius disc, but it did not excite me, and based on limited listening to both composers, I would much prefer Mendelssohn, yet I don't listen to him much either.
> 
> There also is Mahler Symphonies 1 and 5 in that desk drawer so I have Mahler 1 on now. We'll see. I am hard to please sometimes. Yes, this Mahler stuff has promise. I might have to listen even more, but it still isn't Beethoven.
> 
> It is very hard for me to get outside of Beethoven for symphonic music. Haydn and Mozart work. If it is violin, I can go much farther afield. But it is opera that is taking me into many new composer areas and I must admit that I would probably not like Wagner instrumental music, or for that matter, any of his operas besides Meistersinger, partly the music, partly that I do not care for mythical creatures and weird stuff like that, so also avoid Mozart's Magic Flute, Massanett's Cendrillon (hey, I got rid of that set today at a loss, but feel better already).
> 
> Oh but I do like Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, preferably Stokowski's orchestration.


You're killing me with this post. I don't know the performance of the 5th you were listening to. Maybe it's not very good?

Have you heard Mussorgsky's Pictures in the more regularly played Ravel orchestration? The Stokowski is fun to listen to from time to time, but I wouldn't prefer it to the Ravel.


----------



## Guest

Just No. 7 today. A powerful performance--the climaxes are so intense. The sound is a bit raw but it's certainly listenable.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> Just No. 7 today. A powerful performance--the climaxes are so intense. The sound is a bit raw but it's certainly listenable.


_Wonderful._ _;D_

You know Karajan's my guy, but in all honesty, my favorite Sibelius _Seventh_ for the intensity of the string playing-- very especially with the last minutes of the piece, is the Segerstam/Helsinki on Ondine.

-- For what its worth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41.*

This morning, I heard that old song Rock Me, Amadeus, and it reminded me that I needed to be rocked.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fun. Fun.

















DEEEEEEEEEEEEEV-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS.


----------



## Weston

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 52875
> and the Blair SQ in his "Images from a Closed Ward";


Ahhh - nice to see a little recognition for the home team.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> First three movements all the way.


I need to pick up the Hickox Vaughan-Williams 5th. Right now I "only" have the recordings by Boult and Barbirolli.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*De Falla: El Amor Brujo (Shirely Verrett, mezzo); Wagner: Love Music from Acts II & III of of Tristan & Isolde / Stokowski, Philadelphia O*

Such a dull cover for such lovely music!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Between Robert Craft's Stravinsky and Gerard Schwarz' Rimsky-Korsakov, Naxos has done very well for the Russians.

And then you have Antoni Wit's performances of the Polish oeuvre.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahlerian said:


> He's generally considered Austrian.
> 
> Born in Bohemia, grew up in the Austro-Hungarian empire in what is now the Czech Republic, educated in Vienna, which was his musical home. German was the only language he ever spoke well, and he gravitated towards music of the Austro-Germanic tradition (Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner particularly).


Austrian is good enough in that respece. My family name was brought to America by four brothers who immigrated from Austria in the 1860s.

So how many Mahler symphonies are there? If they are all as good as the first I will probably want a cycle set.

Did Mahler ever write music for an opera?


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schönberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

This performance has me completely bewitched and intoxicated.


----------



## Weston

Florestan said:


> Austrian is good enough in that respece. My family name was brought to America by four brothers who immigrated from Austria in the 1860s.
> 
> So how many Mahler symphonies are there? If they are all as good as the first I will probably want a cycle set.
> 
> Did Mahler ever write music for an opera?


Eleven if you count Das Lied von der Erde and the 10th completed by a scholar. It's a slippery slope, friend.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm not sure if I've ever heard the ninth so I'm going to listen to that one next. Thanks for the tip!


You're in good company. Beethoven never heard it either.


----------



## SixFootScowl

GregMitchell said:


> You're killing me with this post. I don't know the performance of the 5th you were listening to. Maybe it's not very good?
> 
> Have you heard Mussorgsky's Pictures in the more regularly played Ravel orchestration? The Stokowski is fun to listen to from time to time, but I wouldn't prefer it to the Ravel.


I'll have to look up the performance of the 5th tomorrow as I don't have it with me.

I went on a Pictures at an Exhibition binge a couple years ago and have,

Rico Saccani conducting (Amazon download)--I believe this is Ravel's orchestration
Stokowski orchestration, Kunssen conducting
Piano with Vlsdimir Ashkenazy
Compilation of various orchestrations, Leonard Slatkin
Concerto version, Geoffrey Simon
Transcribed for organ, Jean Guillou
Arranged for brass ensemble, Fine Arts Brass Ensemble
Violin, cello, and piano version by the Shostakovich Trio
And a version by MA.GR.IG.AL from Russia played on balalaika, domra viola, bayan, and contrabass (I see an accordion on the cover).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I need to pick up the Hickox Vaughan-Williams 5th. Right now I "only" have the recordings by Boult and Barbirolli.


I really like the Hickox in terms of overall reading and _sound_; but the EMI Handley sounds great as well-- though perhaps a bit _slow_-- although the Menuhin/RPO and the Barbirolli/BBC from 1944 are my all time favorite _readings_; being faster in tempo and more vibrant in expression.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm watching this video of Ravel's Bolero. I love Bolero. The first time I ever heard this was when Torville and Dean skated to Olympic gold in 1984. I was a teenager and I was as entranced with the music as I was with the skating.


----------



## bejart

One of those forgotten Italians ---
Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Violin Concerto in A Major

Orchestra da Camera del Conservatorio di Montova -- Paolo Ghidoni, violin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Love!

And I've got to pick up the whole ballet on DVD:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Love!
> 
> And I've got to pick up the whole ballet on DVD:


Love is right.

I have the Gergiev and the Maazel. I like Maazel's drama more; but Gergiev does have those heady, swelling-of-the-strings moments that I love as well.

Yeah. . . . . . . . get both.


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935- ): Alina

Spiegel im Spiegel
Für Alina
Spiegel im Spiegel
Für Alina
Spiegel im Spiegel

Vladimir Spivakov, violin
Sergej Bezrodny, piano
Dietmar Schwalke, violoncello
Alexander Malter, piano

CD on ECM (Germany), from 1999

5 stars


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm watching Stravinski's Violin Concerto played by Hilary Hahn.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm watching this video of Ravel's Bolero. I love Bolero. The first time I ever heard this was when Torville and Dean skated to Olympic gold in 1984. I was a teenager and I was as entranced with the music as I was with the skating.


Cute.


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Nonet in F Major, Op.31

The Gaudier Ensemble


----------



## Jeff W

Gym update:









Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 17 & 18. Geza Anda played the solo piano and led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the piano.


----------



## Itullian

Pastoral
these are great.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Love!
> 
> And I've got to pick up the whole ballet on DVD:


Love the music in that video. I just love it!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Looks like I might be having a violin concerto night. Now I'm listening to Prokofiev's violin concerto, again played by Hilary Hahn. So this might also be a Hilary Hahn night.


----------



## George O

Itullian said:


> Pastoral
> these are great.


I have a few of these and agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## George O

Dave Whitmore said:


> Looks like I might be having a violin concerto night. Now I'm listening to Prokofiev's violin concerto, again played by Hilary Hahn. So this might also be a Hilary Hahn night.


She is amazing.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

George O said:


> Arvo Pärt (1935- ): Alina
> 
> Spiegel im Spiegel
> Für Alina
> Spiegel im Spiegel
> Für Alina
> Spiegel im Spiegel
> 
> Vladimir Spivakov, violin
> Sergej Bezrodny, piano
> Dietmar Schwalke, violoncello
> Alexander Malter, piano
> 
> CD on ECM (Germany), from 1999
> 
> 5 stars


Clever picture. Love those two pieces.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to Fischer - Saint-Saens - Violin Concerto in B Minor played by Julia Fischer.


----------



## Weston

Tonight, perhaps a chamber pot-pourri?

*Peter Schickele: String Quartet No. 2, "In Memorium"*
The Lark Quartet








Believe it or not this is at least as serious as Haydn at times. The second movement gets a little bucolic for my tastes, but Schickele manages to get some interesting tone colors out of four strings -- or maybe the players aren't that great and can't intonate properly. I haven't figured it out yet. (Just kidding. This is a fun yet complex and often contemplative piece. I'd hate to try counting some of the time changes.)

*Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet








It amazes me when performers can make their instruments speak/sing. Some of this is like recitative with strings. Great ornamental flourishes and trills spice it up nicely too.

*Eduard Steuermann: Piano Trio*
Ravinia Trio








I ran out of chamber works in my current Winamp queue (though certainly not in my collection), so I found this piece on Spotify. I thought I was listening to Schoenberg and thought I would be able to report a breakthrough in finally "getting" Schoenberg. But no such luck. It isn't Schoenberg at all. However Steuermann did study with Schoenberg. I have no idea if this piece is serial or just slightly dissonant. I got it enough to realize it ends on the same theme with which it begins. I thought this was kind of cool and satisfying. It is nicely rhythmic and there are decorative ornaments not unlike the Walton quartet above.

A pretty nice evening all around.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Yep, it's definitely a violin concerto night.

Julia Fischer - Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E Minor


----------



## PetrB

Dave Whitmore said:


> Looks like I might be having a violin concerto night. Now I'm listening to Prokofiev's violin concerto, again played by Hilary Hahn. So this might also be a Hilary Hahn night.


Ummmm, to which of the _two_ Prokofiev violin concerti do you refer?


----------



## Weston

Oh, yes. I nearly forgot.

Though it's not music exactly, earlier this evening I listened to this BBC Desert Island Disc podcast featuring Alfred Brendel. I know we have a lot of Brendel fans in these parts. I find this sort of thing fascinating.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 545

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## GreenMamba

Brahms' 3rd, Jochum/London. A new CD for me so I've been working my way through it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

PetrB said:


> Ummmm, to which of the _two_ Prokofiev violin concerti do you refer?


sorry, it's the first one.


----------



## Mahlerian

Florestan said:


> So how many Mahler symphonies are there? If they are all as good as the first I will probably want a cycle set.


Ten* Symphonies in all, eleven counting the symphonic song cycle "Das Lied von der Erde". In my opinion all of the rest of them are even better than the First, but some opinions differ.

*The Tenth Symphony, though complete from start to finish in draft form, is not complete in terms of orchestration, and so several versions exist, none of which is as good as the real thing would have been.



Florestan said:


> Did Mahler ever write music for an opera?


Not that survives. All of his mature works are either songs, song cycles, or symphonies (there exist a single movement of a piano quartet and a cantata called "Das Klagende Lied" as well, but both are early works). He worked on a few opera projects during his student days, but I don't think he even finished any of them. The closest thing we have is his completion of Carl Maria von Weber's opera _Die Drei Pintos_, which also predates the First Symphony.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm going for something a bit different now.

Beethoven.Violin.Sonata.No.9.Op.47.kreutzer.[Anne-Sophie Mutter.-.Lambert.Orkis] .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I got this a little over a week ago and gave it a perfunctory run on my computer speakers at work-- which is to say that I didn't give it very much of a run at all.

I just now finished listening to the entire concert on my home stereo, which says everything. The live 1972 Beethoven's_ Sixth_ from the Royal Festival Hall starts up wonderfully. Its the fastest _Sixth_ I've heard of Karajan's, and though I confess I like his sixties and eighties DG performances better on the _whole_, the first two movements of this performance are still very special indeed. All of the rhythmic and dynamic nuances just flow with a grace and a balance that is exceedingly rare. Its so organic sounding. Nothing contrived. No studio edits. Just wonderful.

The storm sequence for some reason didn't mesmerize like the first two movements. It sounded a bit rushed and non-menacing; same for the last movement: I hear the finesse and the beauty- where's the drama and the majesty?

A funny thing I noticed at the end of the first movement was that a huge number of people started to cough all at the same time. It was as if everyone was as mesmerized as I was by such exquisitely unfolding beauty and they didn't want to spoil the moment for everyone else. What a great crowd!

The _Heldenleben _ had horns and strings at the end of "The Hero" that were just AWE-SOME with the blending, timbral purity, and dynamic change in volume. "THIS is how its done," Karajan must have been saying, channeling Strauss. "The Hero's Deeds in Battle," always my favorite cut, had tinny-little horns flourishes at the beginning. I was going, "Oh God! He ruined it!"-- but then: Surprise! The Berlin Philharmonic comes in full-blending glorious Second-Coming force! I just loved it. The subsequent swelling buildup with the strings sounded beautiful, but lacked the dramatic bite of the '74 _Stataaskapelle Dresden_ with Kempe-- which is my favorite. The climaxes in this part were the most beautifully-balanced and sustained I've ever heard though-- again, just to hear that orchestra in its prime is such a blessing. The rest of the score-- "The Hero's Works of Peace" and "The Hero's Withdrawal From the World and Fulfilment" were anticlimactic in the drama; but again, beautifully articulated, blended, and balanced.

A fun concert with a couple of fabulous highlights. I'm glad I have it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm going for something a bit different now.
> 
> Beethoven.Violin.Sonata.No.9.Op.47.kreutzer.[Anne-Sophie Mutter.-.Lambert.Orkis].


So what do _you_ think of it?

I know what I think.

What's important about it to _you_?

You have center stage.

Its all about you.

Shoot.

_;D_


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still working through the last few of my purchases  I had gotten two Debussy albums, this one being the second:









Jeux, Le Martyre de Saint-Sébastien, Khamma
Conlon conducts the Rotterdam PO

Of the two ballets, Jeux is well known. Khamma is new to me. The Martyrdom of Saint Sebastian is somewhat a curiosity, as performed are the four symphonic fragments of Debussy's "five-act musical mystery play" (Wikipedia). I was not interested in getting it in its entirety, but I have sampled it on YT. This turns out to be a fine orchestral Debussy album, with a bonus, as it includes two pieces entirely new to me.

Having recently learned to hear Debussy (grâce à Aimard  ), hearing these works now sounds revelatory to me, making me want to revisit some of Debussy's more familiar orchestral pieces, but I plan to work on this one for the next few days, until it settles.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> So what do _you_ think of it?
> 
> I know what I think.
> 
> What's important about it to _you_?
> 
> You have center stage.
> 
> Its all about you.
> 
> Shoot.
> 
> _;D_


Bleh! I hate being center stage!

But I like this. I've listened to so many symphonic works lately so this makes a pleasant change. The violin is my favourite intstrument. I like how it works with the piano to create an interesting contrast.


----------



## opus55

Weston said:


> Oh, yes. I nearly forgot.
> 
> Though it's not music exactly, earlier this evening I listened to this BBC Desert Island Disc podcast featuring Alfred Brendel. I know we have a lot of Brendel fans in these parts. I find this sort of thing fascinating.


Thank you thank you. Downloading..


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Bleh! I hate being center stage!
> 
> But I like this. I've listened to so many symphonic works lately so this makes a pleasant change. The violin is my favourite intstrument. I like how it works with the piano to create an interesting contrast.


No! No!-- It's not about being put on report or anything like that.

Its about _fuuuuuuuuuuuuun._ I'll show you how. We'll dominate the Runway together. C'mon! Let's go. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Sorry, too much espresso too late in the afternoon. . .

Yeah, I like the Mutter myself. But then I like her vigorous and aggressive treatment of a lot of things, especially the Beethoven sonatas. . .

You know what I really love with her though?-- is her _Sinfonia Concertante_ of Mozart's.

Oh.

My.

GODDDDDD.










I think I'm in fourth grade and falling in love for the first time again. . . I get similar type feelings when hearing this, believe it or not.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> No! No!-- It's not about being put on report or anything like that.
> 
> Its about _fuuuuuuuuuuuuun._ I'll show you how. We'll dominate the Runway together. C'mon! Let's go. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Sorry, too much espresso too late in the afternoon. . .
> 
> Yeah, I like the Mutter myself. But then I like her vigorous and aggressive treatment of a lot of things, especially the Beethoven sonatas. . .
> 
> You know what I really love with her though?-- is her _Sinfonia Concertante_ of Mozart's.
> 
> Oh.
> 
> My.
> 
> GODDDDDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm in fourth grade and falling in love for the first time again. . . I get similar type feelings when hearing this, believe it or not.


lol I think I could do with a shot or two of espresso! 

And thank you, I know what I'm going to listen to next. Haven't heard any Mozart for a while.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


> No! No!-- It's not about being put on report or anything like that.
> 
> Its about _fuuuuuuuuuuuuun._ I'll show you how. We'll dominate the Runway together. C'mon! Let's go. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Sorry, too much espresso too late in the afternoon. . .
> 
> Yeah, I like the Mutter myself. But then I like her vigorous and aggressive treatment of a lot of things, especially the Beethoven sonatas. . .
> 
> You know what I really love with her though?-- is her _Sinfonia Concertante_ of Mozart's.
> 
> Oh.
> 
> My.
> 
> GODDDDDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm in fourth grade and falling in love for the first time again. . . I get similar type feelings when hearing this, believe it or not.


Marschallin Blair, you win the award for 'most extroverted TC Member' .


----------



## opus55

Gounod: Faust










Et Satan conduit le bal! :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

GregMitchell said:


> You're killing me with this post. I don't know the performance of the 5th you were listening to. Maybe it's not very good?


Here is the fifth I listened to displayed at allmusic.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Brahms' Second Symphony from this box:










Brahms isn't exactly repertory that one usually associates with Stokowski. But this Brahms 2 sounds GREAT, very mellifluous and lovely. It's also one of Stokowski's last recordings, made in 1977, when he was 95!

Here's the original LP cover:










Love the crazy hair.


----------



## ribonucleic

When I need to feel better about the human race, Monteverdi's _L'Orfeo_ can really hit the spot.

Gardiner has a nice essay about the work in The Guardian here.


----------



## Pugg

​What better way, then kicking this day of with Ivo Pogorelich playing Liszt .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And now thanks to Marschallin I'm listening to this:

W. A. Mozart - Sinfonia concertante in mi bemolle maggiore per violino, viola e orchestra, K 364 .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Marschallin Blair, you win the award for 'most extroverted TC Member' .


How very dare you!

-- I _LOVE_ it!

Front and center: Lights, camera, and me without make-up. . .

I don't think I could live in a world without drama or Callas.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> And now thanks to Marschallin I'm listening to this:
> 
> W. A. Mozart - Sinfonia concertante in mi bemolle maggiore per violino, viola e orchestra, K 364 .


Fabulous. Fabulous.

(But check out Anne Sophie's treatment of it. You _OWE IT _to yourself. _;D_)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> Fabulous. Fabulous.
> 
> (But check out Anne Sophie's treatment of it. You _OWE IT _to yourself. _;D_)


This IS Anne Sophie!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to Brahms' Second Symphony from this box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms isn't exactly repertory that one usually associates with Stokowski. But this Brahms 2 sounds GREAT, very mellifluous and lovely. It's also one of Stokowski's last recordings, made in 1977, when he was 95!
> 
> Here's the original LP cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the crazy hair.












Yeah, I can imagine. His Sibelius _First Symphony_ from the same year is absolutely _fantastic_. Outer movement string-swellings and climaxes. . . and uncannily enough: a wonderful, joie-de-vivre third movement-- which is the most exhilarating sleigh ride imaginable.

How could I forget about this performance?!!!!

-- Thanks for inadvertently jump-starting my memory.

You like Stokowski showmanship?-- you'll love this.

Sorry, I should have mentioned it before. I don't even know how many cd's I have. . . or even if I'm the right person to have them for that matter.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> This IS Anne Sophie!


Blonde-moment number three for today.

Sorry.

I meant the one with her as conductor and as soloist with the London Symphony Orchestra on DG- and not the quaint and restrained one with Marriner at the helm.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> Blonde-moment number three for today.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I meant the one with her as conductor and as soloist with the London Symphony Orchestra on DG- and not the quaint and restrained one with Marriner at the helm.


Ahh ok. That sounds like one to check out in the near future!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Ahh ok. That sounds like one to check out in the near future!


Check it out like yesterday!

It's so beautiful you'll just collapse onto yourself with the first _movement_.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 3, Segerstam. Always a treat.


----------



## starthrower

Vocal works from Norgard. The title piece written in 1973 is for solo tenor, guitar, two mixed choirs, and two vibraphones.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Sticking with Mozart for a while.

Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D Major [Tony Chessa / Gioele Muglialdo] .


----------



## Blancrocher

Ramon Lazkano - Laboratorio de Tizas (Ensemble Recherche)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia.
Lovely!


----------



## Morimur

*Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta (Fricsay)*


----------



## SimonNZ

Finzi's Dies Natalis - Philip Langridge, tenor, Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

One last piece of music before I sleep. Beethoven's 6th Symphony, Pastoral. This is from my box set CD that doesn't list any information.


----------



## jim prideaux

Marschallin Blair said:


> I never even knew of the existence of this cd.


found a bargain set on I tunes, looked like it may be BIS-checked on Amazon and the recordings are available individually as CD'S-appears to have been very positively received although I increasingly suspect this composer is just not 'my bag'!


----------



## Badinerie

Mozart Violin Concerto no 5 on youtube. ASM of course!






Have to pick that set up sometime!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mason Bates: Stereo is King; Nico Muhly: Drones

Hipsterlicious


----------



## SimonNZ

Param Vir's Cave of Luminous Mind - Sakari Oramo, cond.

World Premiere from the 2013 BBC Proms






(dedicated to the memory of Jonathan Harvey)


----------



## SimonNZ

John Corigliano's Symphony No.2 - John Storgards, cond.


----------



## cjvinthechair

starthrower said:


> Vocal works from Norgard. The title piece written in 1973 is for solo tenor, guitar, two mixed choirs, and two vibraphones.


That looks well worth investigating, thanks !


----------



## tdc

Rachmaninov - Symphony No. 3










I've always quite enjoyed Rachmaninov's late works such as his _Symphony no. 3_ and the _Symphonic Dances_, they sound a little more modern, and less gushingly Romantic yet still with a nice hint of that Russian flavor, almost like a mix between Ravel and the nicer aspects of Tchaikovsky. Not to say he was a pure imitator - I think Rach certainly had his own compositional voice.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 52964
> View attachment 52965
> 
> 
> Mason Bates: Stereo is King; Nico Muhly: Drones
> 
> Hipsterlicious


Excellent 'steer', thanks !


----------



## SimonNZ

Raphael Cendo's Furia - Ensemble Cairn


----------



## Pugg

​C.Franck: Riccardo Muti conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bunch of garage sale CDs I sifted though last night. Will try spinning them at work:

Die Puritaner highlights
Schumann symphonies 3 & 4
Sibelius tone poems
Bruckner symphony 4
Schubert symphony 8
Brahms symphonies 1, 2, and 4


----------



## Jeff W

Had a theme from a violin concerto stuck in my head after the gym last night and couldn't quite put my finger on it...









At first I thought it was from the Beethoven Violin Concerto. So, I went ahead and listened to the whole thing. Isaac Stern played the solo violin while Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic. I love this performance of the Beethoven VC, however, it sounds like the master tapes were poorly kept as there were many dropouts. Anyone know if this one is available in higher quality?

Alas, that wasn't it. Then it hit me! It was...









It was the opening movement of Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1. I wanted to smack myself for not recognizing it sooner! Went ahead and listened to it to extricate the theme from my head and went ahead and listened to the second Violin Concerto and the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra.

With that out of the way, I attempted to listen to...









Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Got through the third movement and took a quick water break. I put the iPod on hold and it wouldn't un-hold itself until much later... So, Jeff listens to Mahler's Symphony No. 2, Take 2, starts now from the top!


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven Middle quartets Vol II. The Hungarian Quartet. EMI LP.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737): Flute Sonata in A Minor

Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Luigi Fontana, harpsichord


----------



## Andolink

*Albéric Magnard*: _Piano Trio in F minor, Op. 18_ & _String Quartet in E minor, Op. 16_
Laurent Wagschal, piano
Solenne Païdassi, violon
Camille Thomas, violoncelle
Quatuor Élysée









*Francesco Zappa*: _6 Symphonies_
Atalanta Fugiens/Vanni Moretto


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 (Jarvi); piano sonatas, volumes 2 & 3 (Hegedus)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Bunch of garage sale CDs I sifted though last night. Will try spinning them at work:
> 
> Die Puritaner highlights
> Schumann symphonies 3 & 4
> Sibelius tone poems
> Bruckner symphony 4
> Schubert symphony 8
> Brahms symphonies 1, 2, and 4


Just found Bruckner 2 in my desk drawer. This was an envelope with about 20 loose discs from a garage sale, all 20 for a buck! That is where the Die Puritaner disc came from and I found the cover (below) on Amazon.

Hey I really like the voice of Lucia Aliberti in this:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

It's too fast, and I think it's great. Another way to get my blood pumping without caffeine.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Orfeo

*Philip Sainton*
Music for film "Moby Dick."
-The Moscow Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/William T. Stromberg.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphonic Poems "Christmas Eve"(*) & "Nympholet."
Festival Overture.
-Malcolm Hicks, organist(*).
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*William Alwyn*
Autumn Legend (for Cor anglais & String Orchestra).
Pastoral Fantasia (for Viola & String Orchestra).
Tragic Interlude (for two Horns, Timpani, & String Orchestra).
Lyra Angelica (for Harp and String Orchestra).
-Rachel Masters, harp.
-Nicholas Daniel, cor anglais.
-Stephen Tees, viola.
-The City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox.

*Cyril Scott*
Sonata Lyrica, Deux Preludes, Lotus Land, Tallahassee Suite, Fantasy Orientale, etc.
-Clare Howick, violin.
-Sophia Rahman, piano.

*John Ireland*
Phantasy Trio in A minor.
Trios nos. II & III.
Violin Sonatas nos. I & II.
-Yfrah Neaman, violin.
-Julian Lloyd-Webber, cello.
-Eric Parkin, piano.


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> Had a theme from a violin concerto stuck in my head after the gym last night and couldn't quite put my finger on it...
> 
> View attachment 52967
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was from the Beethoven Violin Concerto. So, I went ahead and listened to the whole thing. Isaac Stern played the solo violin while Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic. I love this performance of the Beethoven VC, however, it sounds like the master tapes were poorly kept as there were many dropouts. Anyone know if this one is available in higher quality?
> 
> Alas, that wasn't it. Then it hit me! It was...
> 
> View attachment 52968
> 
> 
> It was the opening movement of Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1. I wanted to smack myself for not recognizing it sooner! Went ahead and listened to it to extricate the theme from my head and went ahead and listened to the second Violin Concerto and the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra.
> 
> With that out of the way, I attempted to listen to...
> 
> View attachment 52969
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Got through the third movement and took a quick water break. I put the iPod on hold and it wouldn't un-hold itself until much later... So, Jeff listens to Mahler's Symphony No. 2, Take 2, starts now from the top!


Yes the Max Bruch Violin Concerto #1 in g is magnificent!


----------



## clavichorder

Here is a composer I had never heard of, who was a younger contemporary of C.P.E. Bach, and they both had a mutual admiration for each other's clavichord sonatas. Ernst Wilhelm Wolf, this is perhaps the only CD I know of of his works, played by Paul Simmonds very nicely, I would describe them as take more after C.P.E. Bach than any composers works I've yet encountered, only they almost have something of the Mozart/Beethoven in their ornamentation. The structure and style of the lines though, is definitely idiomatically for the 18th century clavichord like CPE Bach's sonatas. I really recommend it!


----------



## clavichorder

And from another era, the solo piano music of Ferdinand Hiller. Previously I had only been acquainted with his piano concerti, which sounded like more mid romantic Hummel to these ears, very nice pieces. The solo piano works I have been hearing are really lovely, better than other minor german romantic piano music that I've heard. I particularly liked the Ballade. Maybe I would describe the music as Hummel meets Schumann. Really, why aren't more of this man's opuses recorded? I like his music better than Joachim Raff's(interesting but sometimes overly notey works) and yet you can find his complete piano works.


----------



## rrudolph

Saint-Saens: Symphony #2 Op. 55/Suite Algerienne Op. 60/Phaeton (Poeme Symphonique) Op. 39








Magnard: Symphony #2








Ravel: Piano Concerto in G/Tzigane








Milhaud: Creation du Monde/Suite (1936)/Scaramouche/Trois Rag-Caprices/Caramel Mou


----------



## clavichorder

bejart said:


> Ernst Wilhelm Wolf (1735-1792): Symphony in D Major
> 
> Nicolas Pasquet conducting the Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra of Weimar
> 
> View attachment 49452


What did you think of these bejart? I was seriously impressed with the clavichord sonatas of this composer that I just came across.


----------



## Vasks

_Mrs. Ginastera plays her hubby's works_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 1 in C minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


E. *Schulhoff*,
Piano Concerto op., Flute Concerto, 
Concerto for String Quartets and Winds
J.Zoon, F.I.Zichner, Leipzig SQ4t / R.Kluttig / DSO
Capriccio

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Schulhoff @DSOBerlin et al. #Capriccio Brilliant Concertos!


----------



## JACE

Earlier this morning:










From this set:









*Ives: Symphony No. 4 / Stokowski, American SO*

This is an important recording, the very first made of what is arguably Ives' greatest masterpiece. So I'm happy to say that the newly-remastered version in the "Columbia Stereo Recordings" box STOMPS all previous issues in terms of sound.

Frankly, I am _amazed_ at how much better it sounds. There are so many more details that you flat-out could _not_ hear on the LP and the Columbia Masterworks CD issue. ...And I was only listening to the new CD on my very mediocre car stereo. I expect that it'll sound even better on my home system.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Verdi* (1813) and *Saint-Saens* (1835) birthdays.


----------



## rrudolph

Earlier this morning:










Have you been digging around in my father's record collection from 40 years ago? That recording was my first exposure to Ives' music!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*

I didn't know he wrote piano concertos. The things you learn. These probably aren't the best recordings of the pieces, but they are not a bad introduction.


----------



## JACE

rrudolph said:


> Have you been digging around in my father's record collection from 40 years ago? That recording was my first exposure to Ives' music!


Ha, ha! You got off to a good start! 

My first encounter with Ives' music was Ormandy's _Three Places in New England_.


----------



## Andolink

*Max Reger*: _Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102_
Renate Eggebrecht, violin
Friedemann Kupsa, cello
Wolfram Lorenzen, piano









*Joseph Haydn*: _Symphony No. 40 in F major_
The Academy of Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood









*Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartets from Op. 74_-- _No. 1 in C major_ & _No. 3 in E-flat major_
The Salomon String Quartet


----------



## George O

How about some Lukas Foss? Max says Yes.










Lukas Foss (1922-2009)

String Quartet No. 3

Columbia Quartet

Music for Six

University of Buffalo Percussion Ensemble

Curriculum Vitae

Guy Klucevsek, accordion

on Composers Recordings, Inc. CRI (NYC), from 1980


----------



## millionrainbows

Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary. Many of you might remember this music, adapted by Wendy Carlos, in the movie A Clockwork Orange. This version here was recorded in 1976, and is the best version I have heard. This early recording proves to me the innate musicality of John Gardiner, and that any music he touches is made special.


----------



## hpowders

Anton Webern Variations, Opus 27
Mitsuko Uchida, piano

Hauntingly beautiful eight minute piece which seems to reveal more and draw me in deeper with every listen.

Requires a bit of effort, but well worth it!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Ha, ha! You got off to a good start!
> 
> My first encounter with Ives' music was Ormandy's _Three Places in New England_.


If you get a chance and haven't already, Michael Tilson Thomas has a great recorded performance with the Boston Symphony of the Ives Three Places in New England.


----------



## Polyphemus

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53007
> 
> 
> Anton Webern Variations, Opus 27
> Mitsuko Uchida, piano
> 
> Hauntingly beautiful eight minute piece which seems to reveal more and draw me in deeper with every listen.
> 
> Uchida is a joy to listen to whatever the music. Her Mozart is sublime.
> 
> Requires a bit of effort, but well worth it!


Uchida is a joy to listen to whatever the music.


----------



## hpowders

Polyphemus said:


> Uchida is a joy to listen to whatever the music.


I surely can't argue with that. I hope she does some more atonal music. That recording was done back in 1998, so she is "over-due".


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> If you get a chance and haven't already, Michael Tilson Thomas has a great recorded performance with the Boston Symphony of the Ives Three Places in New England.


Oh yeah. Got it. Good stuff. 

I have a ridiculous amount of Ives recordings. For a while about ten years ago, I had pretty much all of them. Quite a few have come out since then, and I haven't kept up.

Still, I have more Charles Ives CDs than any other classical composer.


----------



## millionrainbows

Debussy: Preludes Books I and II. Jeni Zaharieva, piano; DCC/AVM, 1990. I've never heard of AVM, and in my Amazon search, I see they put out a lot of Indian music; but I am familiar with DCC through their gold disc remasters. I expected good sound, so I got it (used, $5.99), and boy, I'm glad I did! I never heard of Jeni Zaharieva either (maybe she's from India or Pakistan), but I am very pleased with this version. The piano is miked fairly close, and the resonances come through well. She has a musicality that I do not question, and I feel very comfortable with whatever variations from my familiarity with the work. I love it when that happens; I get a new view, a new facet of the diamond.

I had a hard time locating this on Amazon (finally using DCC in the search phrase). Apparently, this is a hard-to-find item.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Chung's Concertgebouw "Tybalt's Death" absolutely kicks. I wish he would have done the entire ballet and not just the suite. Solid, punchy base-response to the engineered sound.









Tilson Thomas' "Interlude" towards the end of the ballet has a striking majesty that I love, unfortunately the recording is flat and damp sounding in the high ends.









Maazel's entire vivacious reading is wonderful. I always love listening to his performance of this. Solid Decca sound, and I imagine, with a little refurbishing and polishing in the sound lab?-- it would be tremendous sounding.


----------



## starthrower

A first listen this morning. Gotta listen again at night with the volume up.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage Piano Music Vol. 4 (Brilliant 3-CD); Music for Piano 1-84 (1952-1956); Giancarlo Simonacci, piano. This is very important Cage work; it's not chance, and it's not prepared piano; it's notated, and the player plucks, strums, and taps on the piano, along with regularly-produced notes. The result is very engaging, very modern and sparse, and for me, represents the best of John Cage as an avant-gardist.












I reviewed another disc of this earlier, released on HatArt, which I highly recommend, especially for the insightful booklet notes. 









Update: After searching Amazon, I am excited about the whole series of Cage, Feldman, and Pizzetti recordings on Brilliant, featuring Giancarlo Simonacci as pianist. He's good.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome


----------



## millionrainbows

Kent Kennan: Chamber Music (Pierian). I first heard Kennan's piano music on a Centaur Release; I liked it. I found out in the liner notes that he was a composition prof at UT Austin. The recording is fairly close-miked, with a deliciously dry violin sound.


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Tosca










I shall have lunch during intermission


----------



## beetzart




----------



## Dave Whitmore

We're heading off out today so to get my fix before leaving I'm having a quick blast of Arabella Steinbacher playing Beethoven's Violin Concerto. I can't get enough of this one!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Puccini: Tosca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall have lunch during intermission


Beautiful "_Vissi d'arte_" of Miss Leontyne's, if not exactly all there in the drama department.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Cute_ as hell.









_Gorgeous_ as hell. . . . I've really been o.d.'ing on Schwarzkopf's_ Wiener Blut _lately. It really is character and vocal perfection.









Absolutely _sublime_-- especially Schwarzkopf's_ Arabella_.


----------



## rrudolph

Messiaen: Quatre Etudes de Rhythme








Boulez: Piano Sonata #3








Cage: Music of Changes


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Bunch of garage sale CDs I sifted though last night. Will try spinning them at work:
> 
> Die Puritaner highlights
> Schumann symphonies 3 & 4
> Sibelius tone poems
> Bruckner symphony 4
> Schubert symphony 8
> Brahms symphonies 1, 2, and 4


Brahms Symphony 1 very good, think like better than the Mahler 1 I listened to twice yesterday. Also listened to Mahler 5 yesterday. Seems equally as good as Mahler 1.


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Brahms Symphony 1 very good, think like better than the Mahler 1 I listened to twice yesterday. Also listened to Mahler 5 yesterday. Seems equally as good as Mahler 1.


1 and 5 are my favorite Mahlers.

I LOVE Brahms and Schumann. All of them.


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time, Theme and Variations
Wolfgang Meyer, Christoph Poppen, Manuel Fischer-Dieskau, Yvonne Loriod


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem
Karajan & the Wiener Philharmoniker at al.*​







This arrived in the post whilst I was at work so it was a pleasant surprise for me when I came home. I win't comment too much on my first listen but I will say that I am enjoying it very much. It is a fine contrast to the HIP approach of the Dunedin Consort.

I'm normally wary of '80's Karajan but this may actually change my opinion.​


----------



## julianoq

I was reading the 'Appreciating Robert Schumann' thread and suddenly I realized that I _never _heard his Violin Concerto!

Listening to it now, currently in the second movement. The piece seems to be quite dark to me and the orchestration of the first movement (without a violin cadenza) seems quite unusual. I can see why Joseph Joachim 'suspected it was a product of Schumann's madness and thought of the music as morbid'.

Anyway, enjoying it a lot, and probably will have to listen to it again..


----------



## hpowders

^^^Yeah. I've got to make time for that one!


----------



## SixFootScowl

My garage sale CD pile includes two fists full of Mozart CDs, and a whole lot of other classical CDs. One had about 40 CDs in a box the guy gave me all of it for $20 and that has much of what I am listening to now. They are cheezy labels, but Brahms 1 and 2 are Karajan performances. My son got the entire Karajan Beethoven cycle out of that batch. I got my Walter Beethoven cycle at another garage sale for $5! I love garage sales, not infrequently you will find a box of two of CDs. It is always fun to discover CDs in this way.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Verdi - La Traviata - Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano - Orch e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano - Giulini









Yes, yes - I know that this isn't the best Callas _Traviata_ but I'm enjoying it all the same. Have to say, though, that as much as I adore Maria, my favourite singer for this role is Victoria de los Angeles even though her sweetness isn't everyone's choice for a Violetta. Ale, jak to jest!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

opus55 said:


> Puccini: Tosca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall have lunch during intermission


Does Ms Price do the decent thing and dispatch that lecherous beast .... or does she stick to the script and do in Scarpia? :lol:


----------



## csacks

Mahler´s 10th, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin and Riccardo Chailly. 
It is so dark!!! Oh poor guy, what an anguished existence. There is no trace of happiness in there.


----------



## George O

csacks said:


> Mahler´s 10th, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin and Riccardo Chailly.
> It is so dark!!! Oh poor guy, what an anguished existence. There is no trace of happiness in there.
> View attachment 53026


Gosh, that's not my take at all. I am always uplifted hearing it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Does Ms Price do the decent thing and dispatch that lecherous beast .... or does she stick to the script and do in Scarpia? :lol:


How _would_ she keep her impetuous and lascivious impulses in check when her mind is going, "Pitter patter! Be still my beating heart!"?


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> 1 and 5 are my favorite Mahlers.
> 
> I LOVE Brahms and Schumann. All of them.


The first movement of the Mahler 5 gets me every time. Of course the Adagietto is extraordinary too!


----------



## hpowders

csacks said:


> Mahler´s 10th, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin and Riccardo Chailly.
> It is so dark!!! Oh poor guy, what an anguished existence. There is no trace of happiness in there.
> View attachment 53026


Nothing more charming than a conductor/composer with "attitude"!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## George O

Scott Ross's favorite teacher was Huguette Gremy-Chauliac.










Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707): L'oeuvre pour clavecin

Huguette Gremy-Chauliac, harpsichord

4-LP box set on FY (France), from 1976


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 148 "Give unto the Lord the glory due unto his name"

For the 17th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - Concertos (Boulez)*










Why isn't there a Bartók complete edition box-set? Ligeti, Messiaen, Beethoven, and Bach all have one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Brahms Symphony 1 very good, think like better than the Mahler 1 I listened to twice yesterday. Also listened to Mahler 5 yesterday. Seems equally as good as Mahler 1.


Brahms #2 good also (Karajan). Now listening to Brahms 4 (Kleiber) on DG label.


----------



## OlivierM

Luisada is definitely one of my favourite pianists.


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Cantata BWV 148 "Give unto the Lord the glory due unto his name"
> 
> For the 17th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723
> 
> John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


Are there awards for "Best Covers"? Surely the Gardiner Bach Cantata set deserves one. Absolutely striking covers!


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> Are there awards for "Best Covers"? Surely the Gardiner Bach Cantata set deserves one. Absolutely striking covers!


I haven't checked but am pretty sure they're all Steve McCurry photos.

edit: yup


----------



## JACE

Now listening to another David Oistrakh recording of Sibelius' Violin Concerto:










with Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Moscow Radio SO (Mobile Fidelity, licensed from Melodiya)

I think this interpretation is generally more _intense_ than the recording with Ormandy.


----------



## Mahlerian

csacks said:


> Mahler´s 10th, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin and Riccardo Chailly.
> It is so dark!!! Oh poor guy, what an anguished existence. There is no trace of happiness in there.


I think it's quite a beautiful piece, and the coda of the second movement is very lively. There's no question the second half (beginning with the third movement) is quite dark, but the finale ends in as pure an F-sharp major as any.


----------



## Sudonim

Been away for awhile for various reasons, business travel among them - but I've been lurking! _Mainly_ I've been trying to catch up with this thread - but you people just keep listening to music and then posting about it!

I couldn't even begin to post (or even recall) what I've been listening to, but here's a sampler:



































I've reached the limit of five images, alas. More to come!


----------



## csacks

Florestan said:


> Brahms #2 good also (Karajan). Now listening to Brahms 4 (Kleiber) on DG label.


Brahms´s 4th, with Kleiber is, IMHO, the best 4th ever. I love it!!!


----------



## OlivierM

JACE said:


>


Is it an Original Master Recording ?


----------



## JACE

OlivierM said:


> Is it an Original Master Recording ?


If they're referring to the great OISTRAKH, then the answer is most definitely "YES!" (Because he was certainly an "original master"!)

Otherwise, I suppose it's still "yes." 

Not exactly sure what that means though...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Countess Elisabeth in ravishing vocal estate, as always. I love the vibrancy of Karajan's overture as well.

















_Vesperae solennes de confessore_, Dame Kiri _à outrance._

What a wonderful Thursday afternoon this has been.

De-lovely all the way.


----------



## SixFootScowl

csacks said:


> Brahms´s 4th, with Kleiber is, IMHO, the best 4th ever. I love it!!!


Nothing against Kleiber, but they could have found a better photograph. This picture does not make a good point-of-sale impression, but then the buyers already know what they want and will not be deterred by a minor detail like that.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> Are there awards for "Best Covers"? Surely the Gardiner Bach Cantata set deserves one. Absolutely striking covers!


Each to their own, I guess - I don't care much for them (I am an 'ermit, after all!)


----------



## Sudonim

A few more ...


----------



## OlivierM

Also forgot this string quartet which is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## OlivierM

I was jokingly noticing that they had only written it twice on the cover 

*Edit* That was an answer to JACE's last post


----------



## opus55

George Butterworth
A Shropshire Lad / English Idylls / The Banks of Green Willow

Hubert Parry
Lady Radnor's Suite

Frank Bridge
Suite for String Orchestra

_English String Orchestra conducted by William Boughton_

The painting on the cover art goes well with the music; no false advertisement here. Do English folks have special love for string orchestra? I do too.

-o-o-o-o-

Edvard Grieg
Lyric Pieces

_Emil Gilels_

Various songs without words. I don't know if they are supposed to tell a story collectively (should read the CD notes) but they're serene.


----------



## Jos

Ernest Bloch
Schelomo Hebraic rhapsodie for cello and orchestra

Camille Saint Saens
Concerto no1 in A minor for cello and orchestra

Leonard Rose
Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of new york, Dimitri Mitropoulos

Columbia 1977, American pressing


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Who am I fooling? A little is never enough.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Samuel Barber - Agnus Dei (based on Adagio for Strings).
If you haven't heard this one, LISTEN. It's sublime.
There's a jolly good video on Youtube.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Leila Josefowicz
AOSMITF
Sir Neville Marriner

Problems!! Terrific soloist who wants to push ahead in the first movement a la Heifetz but is hampered by a conductor who would rather smell the roses, a la Barenboim.

Could have been one of the great ones.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the violin playing and the scoring of the first movement. Incredible engineered sound as well. At home I like hearing all of the exquisite timbral detail on my headphones rather than on the home stereo.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schumann's Kinderszenen getting the Jacques Louisser treatment


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphonies 1 & 2, w. CSO/Solti (rec.1989/0); Piano Sonatas 28 - 32, w. Pollini (rec.1975 - '77).


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> My garage sale CD pile includes two fists full of Mozart CDs, and a whole lot of other classical CDs. One had about 40 CDs in a box the guy gave me all of it for $20 and that has much of what I am listening to now. They are cheezy labels, but Brahms 1 and 2 are Karajan performances. My son got the entire Karajan Beethoven cycle out of that batch. I got my Walter Beethoven cycle at another garage sale for $5! I love garage sales, not infrequently you will find a box of two of CDs. It is always fun to discover CDs in this way.


I'm quite surprised you found any CM in garage sales. Well done. I guess the answer is sticking to it, and visiting many.:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Dave Whitmore said:


> We're heading off out today so to get my fix before leaving I'm having a quick blast of Arabella Steinbacher playing Beethoven's Violin Concerto. I can't get enough of this one!


If you get the chance... give this one a listen:










Patricia Kopatchinskaja is the real thing. Along with Hilary Hahn they are deserving heirs to Anne-Sophie-Mutter (long may she reign!)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53015
> View attachment 53013
> 
> 
> _Cute_ as hell.
> 
> Definitely. She's one to watch.
> 
> View attachment 53014
> 
> 
> _Gorgeous_ as hell. . . . I've really been o.d.'ing on Schwarzkopf's_ Wiener Blut _lately. It really is character and vocal perfection.
> 
> Fabulous disc. Nothing like a delicious Viennese bon-bon from time to time. Of course you have her recordings of _Die Fledermaus, Der Zigeunerbaron,_ and the _Night in Venice_ as well?
> 
> View attachment 53016
> 
> 
> Absolutely _sublime_-- especially Schwarzkopf's_ Arabella_.


A great collection... but I can't see anything I don't already have. Damn.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> A great collection... but I can't see anything I don't already have. Damn.


And. . . _such_ taste. . . . . . . . . . . mirrors my own.

_;D_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My first Romantic-era symphony... unless you count late Beethoven or Schubert 8 & 9. It led the way to so much more... but I still hold a special place for Tchaikovsky's "Winter Dreams".


----------



## bejart

Antonio Salieri (1750-1825): Triple Concerto in D Major

Camerata Bern -- Heinz Holliger, oboe -- Thomas Furi, violin -- Thomas Demenga, cello


----------



## tdc

Charles Ives symphonies are all "go to" works for me. This is a very good recording, but for symphonies 2 and 3 I usually go with Bernstein.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday, Camille! To celebrate I'm listening to his piano concertos. #3 has always been my favorite. This is a fine complete set by Dutoit and Roge.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music: The Korngold and Barber Violin Concertos. James Ehnes played the solo violin and Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.14 in C Sharp Minor, Op.131

Vegh Quartet: Sandor Vegh and Sandor Zoldy, violins -- Georges Janzer, viola -- Paul Szabo, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Itullian

Such warmth and humanity in this man's conducting.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Grieg, Piano Concerto.
Grieg clearly had a real gift for melody.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

A whole day without my music. ARGHH. It's time to make up for that. I saw a reference to Schumann's violin concerto and thought that looks a good place to start. So I'm watching this video on YouTube.

Schumann: Violin Concerto / Frank Peter Zimmermann


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Lovely relaxing music for evening after a long day battling with a bad upper respiratory infection.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Lovely relaxing music for evening after a long day battling with a bad upper respiratory infection.


Those are not fun! Let the music soothe you and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Lovely relaxing music for evening after a long day battling with a bad upper respiratory infection.


http://store.infowars.com/Silver-Bullet--Colloidal-Silver_p_1284.html#


----------



## JACE

Itullian said:


> Such warmth and humanity in this man's conducting.


Yes, yes, and yes.

For me, that's a desert-island disc.


----------



## JACE

Another disc from the "Columbia Stereo Recordings" Stokowski set:










*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" / Glenn Gould, Stokowski, American SO*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I think it's time for more Beethoven.

Beethoven.Violin.Sonata.No.1.Op.12.[Anne-Sophie.Mutter.-.Lambert.Orkis] .


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Scriabin, 24 Etudes.
Don't know much about Scriabin, I shall be on the lookout for more.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am listening to one of my favorite works, Creatures of Prometheus, 
from my 87 CD Complete Works of Beethoven set:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm in the mood for something symphonic.

Johannes Brahms - Symphony No.1 - Wiener Philharmoniker - Bernstein - 1981 .


----------



## Weston

Whew - you folks are prolific! I can't figure out why I love this thread so much, but it comforts me in a world full of violence and stupidity.



Jeff W said:


> Had a theme from a violin concerto stuck in my head after the gym last night and couldn't quite put my finger on it...
> 
> View attachment 52967
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was from the Beethoven Violin Concerto. So, I went ahead and listened to the whole thing. Isaac Stern played the solo violin while Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic. I love this performance of the Beethoven VC, however, it sounds like the master tapes were poorly kept as there were many dropouts. Anyone know if this one is available in higher quality?
> 
> Alas, that wasn't it. Then it hit me! It was...
> 
> View attachment 52968
> 
> 
> It was the opening movement of Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1. I wanted to smack myself for not recognizing it sooner! Went ahead and listened to it to extricate the theme from my head and went ahead and listened to the second Violin Concerto and the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra.
> 
> With that out of the way, I attempted to listen to...
> 
> View attachment 52969
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Got through the third movement and took a quick water break. I put the iPod on hold and it wouldn't un-hold itself until much later... So, Jeff listens to Mahler's Symphony No. 2, Take 2, starts now from the top!


These sound sooo similiar to some of my listening experiences. Glad you shared, and glad someone else likes to post ongoing commentary on the listening journey.


----------



## Weston

Andolink said:


> *Francesco Zappa*: _6 Symphonies_
> Atalanta Fugiens/Vanni Moretto
> 
> View attachment 52977


I hope Zappa sounds better on this recording than on the dreadful Frank Zappa plays Francesco Zappa on synclavier debacle I somehow paid for and found in my collection. It would be an embarrassment to both (unrelated) Zappas these days I think.



Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53049
> 
> 
> I love the violin playing and the scoring of the first movement. Incredible engineered sound as well. At home I like hearing all of the exquisite timbral detail on my headphones rather than on the home stereo.


I'd love to get this one next, but darn it! _Wing on Wing_ is so good and overwhelming he's already filled his own niche. It's like I don't need more; I'm satisfied. That's highly unusual for me so it must be in the extraordinary music.

Plus I already have his free live version of the violin concerto (barely even played or heard yet), but of course there are other works on the album I'd probably like.


----------



## Weston

Almost caught up on my unsolicited comments . . .



Dave Whitmore said:


> A whole day without my music. ARGHH. It's time to make up for that. I saw a reference to Schumann's violin concerto and thought that looks a good place to start. So I'm watching this video on YouTube.
> 
> Schumann: Violin Concerto / Frank Peter Zimmermann


In four and half decades of being a classical fan I didn't even know Schumann wrote one. 



JACE said:


> Another disc from the "Columbia Stereo Recordings" Stokowski set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" / Glenn Gould, Stokowski, American SO*


The idea of Gould humming along to that sublime work horrifies me. Tell me he doesn't!


----------



## Weston

Earlier, that same evening when the thrice cursed phone wasn't ringing --

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - Aristophanic Suite Overture*
Paavo Berglund / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra








Whoever said Vaughan Williams wrote cow patty music had not heard this pyrotechnic onslaught. It's fitting for this evening after people groused at me all day at work. Vaughan Williams is raging right back at them!

And there is a loneliness too. Rage and loneliness. Which is cause and which effect? That may be what this enigmatic symphony "means" to me. Rage - loneliness - the creative drive -- so there! It's a wonderful progression.

The Wasps is just the cherry on top. (And of the reverberation fading slowly away at the end of this recording is so atypical of today's dry recording styles. I love it!)

*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 6, FS 116, "Sinfonia semplice"*
Michael Schonwandt / Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra








This is quite beautiful -- not as familiar to me as the No. 4 "Inextinguishable." I was startled by an avalanche of brassy growling about halfway through movement 1. For a moment I thought a semi* had parked out front and the driver was laying on its horn. It sounded out of place. (But better than any phone!) Some of the strings and tinkly bells are way up in the stratosphere in this. And so are my spirits. Who said music is not for lifting the mood?

(I love the crazy birdsongs in the waltz that strays into even crazier time signatures in the finale. "Semplice?" No. It's wonderfully complex. 4 out of 5 stars for this one -- if I were a rating type.)

*Do people call them "semis" in other parts of the world? I meant a big truck -- er, lorry or whatever.


----------



## SimonNZ

Weston said:


> *Do people call them "semis" in other parts of the world? I meant a big truck -- er, lorry or whatever.


Yes, but less so since "semi" has come to mean something else as well - or at least out this way.

(Soon most every word in the English language will be a synonym for something sexual, and we won't be able to construct a sentence without drawing snickers.)


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> *Do people call them "semis" in other parts of the world? I meant a big truck -- er, lorry or whatever.


In Japan, "semai" means "narrow", so talking about semis gives the wrong impression...


----------



## Pugg

​Starting this day with The Tallis Scolars.
Allegrie , Paletrina and Mundy.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Oh wow, I love the last movement in Brahm's 1st Symphony. When those horns started up I got chills. An amazing piece of music!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now I'm listening to Brahm's Symphony No 2. 

Brahms - Symphony No. 2 - Wiener Philharmoniker - Leonard Bernstein - 1982 .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​
Such fine music and playing intelligent by Sir Nevile Marriner


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Moving on to Brahms Symphony No 3.

Brahms, Symphony Nr 3 F Dur op 90 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker .


----------



## SimonNZ

John Corigliano's The Pied Piper Fantasy - James Sedares, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Augusta Read Thomas: Aureole, Words of the Sea, In My Sky at Twilight, Terpischore's Dream, Carillon Sky, Silver Chants the Litanies (various conductors)


----------



## Badinerie

Our phone line and internet were down last night. So I listened to the Karajan Price Tosca through the cans. Karajan's seductive but slower pace leaves some awkward pauses in places, Corena plays the Sacristan totally for laughs, the recording itself is fine but doesnt really draw one in and I agree about the lack of drama, but Leontyne Price's voice is wonderfull to listen to. Di Stefano isnt at his best but is still _the_ Cavaradossi. and the VPO sounds lush.


----------



## SimonNZ

John McCormack: Opera arias (rec.1910-1912)


----------



## trazom

My two favorite performances of Mozart's piano concertos #21 and 24 performed by Robert Casadesus, not because of his playing specifically; but all of it including the orchestra, whose playing is tight and energetic, and the cadenzas he chose. His playing is so clear/articulate and straightforward(some think it dry, but I disagree), but never limp or schmaltzy like others sometimes are. I also prefer his cadenzas to Lipatti's for concerto 21.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

One last piece of music before sleep. I think I'll listen to Dvorak's 9th Symphony because I haven't in a while. The recording on this CD was performed by the Cleveland orchestra and conducted by George Szell.


----------



## Pugg

​
A sublime recital disc of opera duets by Carreras and Ricciarelli.
No take outs from, complete recordings, *thanks goodness*


----------



## mirepoix

It has been a while since I've had time to sit and listen alone, but this morning with Madame X just off to work, my choice is this:









Jongen, String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 67 - Quatuor Gong

(And as in many cases before, this forum is responsible for me discovering the music I'm listening to.)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

The first time I ever heard Largo from Dvorak's New World Symphony had to be over 20 years ago. In England a bread company called Hovis used to run this commercial...






I remember how much I loved the music in that ad. I had no idea where it was from. I only knew it was beautiful. So when I got into classical and heard Dvorak's 9th Symphony for the first time you could have knocked me down with a feather the first time I heard the Largo movement.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's Piano Concerto "For the left hand" - Robert Casadesus, piano, Eugene Ormandy, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> The first time I ever heard Largo from Dvorak's New World Symphony had to be over 20 years ago. In England a bread company called Hovis used to run this commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember how much I loved the music in that ad. I had no idea where it was from. I only knew it was beautiful. So when I got into classical and heard Dvorak's 9th Symphony for the first time you could have knocked me down with a feather the first time I heard the Largo movement.


Great story.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 102 in B-Flat Major (Otto Klemperer; New Philharmonia Orchestra).


----------



## tdc

This is such a great recording, this is an excellent review of it:

_Composed for the Sunday concerts of the aging Louis XIV, François Couperin's Concerts Royaux are as good as it gets for French Baroque chamber music. The lightness, the tenderness, the elegance, the etherealness, and, above all, the endearing poetry and enduring musicality of Couperin's works are as ingratiating today as they were 300 years ago. This is particularly true in this AliaVox recording by the international Le Concert des Nations led by bass violist Jordi Savall. One of the deepest and subtlest of all living musicians, Savall's interpretations are warmly affectionate, wittily humorous, wonderfully musical, and profoundly poetic. Savall and his players perform Couperin's four suites with a sympathy that passes into empathy and an understanding that becomes identification. As in the best jazz ensembles, one never senses a distinction between music and musician, but rather the complete unity of both. One could point out endless felicities -- the expressiveness of phrases, the phrasing of lines, the nuances of harmonies, the gracefulness of rhythms -- but it is the poetic unanimity of the playing that is most impressive. While there have been superlative recordings of Le Concert des Nations in the past -- one thinks of Monica Huggett's superb Trio Sonniere recording on ASV -- this recording will surely be the benchmark for years to come. AliaVox's digital sound is full, round, open, and easily as good as the best by any label in the world. _

James Leonard


----------



## Joris

Coincidentally, I'm also listening to a recording with Savall:


----------



## Blancrocher

Stefano Gervasoni: "Least Bee," and other works (Mdi Ensemble, etc.); Luigi Nono: "Guai ai gelidi mostri" and "Quando stanno morendo" (cond. Andre Richard)


----------



## ptr

I believe that I have a fairly decent collection of recorded music, but every day I check the "Current Listening" thread I discover something that makes me think "why ain't I got that record"! It really humbles me knowing that there are so much music and interpretations yet do discover, it seems like one has barely scratched the surface! 

Thanks all for contributing! :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Wood

*BEETHOVEN *The nine symphonies Boehm, Vienna Phil.










For the last nine mornings I've been starting the day with a Beethoven symphony, played from a newly acquired LP boxset.

From a first runthrough, the stand out bits are:

(i) The slow movement in the Eroica, which was initially so slow that I thought they were playing my own funeral, but it made sense further in.

(ii) The Pastoral was up with the best I've heard, particularly the final three movements.

(iii) The first movement of the ninth with had great rhythmic propulsion.

(iv) Gwynedd Jones in the ninth, a spectacular performance.


----------



## Pugg

​Handel : Athalia conducted by Hogwood.
Dame Joan supervised to ask to sing on this recording said at the start:
"I see you are all here with your authentic instruments, I brought my own voice .":tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Christoph Forster (1693-1745): Horn Concerto in E Flat

Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Barry Tuckwell, horn


----------



## csacks

Beautiful sunny spring Friday morning!!!! Listening to Daniel Barenboim playing Schubert´s Moments Musicaux. Ohhh, I will need to adjust my Lithium blood levels


----------



## Jeff W

Continuing the Violin Concerto theme for my listening...









Got started off by listening to all five of Wolfgang Mozart's Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante (K. 364). Arthur Grumiaux played the solo violin while Sir Colin Davis led the London Symphony Orchestra. This thread made me want to listen to this one first as another set (the one with Anne-Sophie Mutter (which is now on my wishlist, which is growing exponentially...)). I really wish Wolfgang had composed more, but alas, you cannot change a fixed point in history!









Since I only listened to roughly half of this set, I decided next to finish off with Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 3 and the Scottish Fantasy. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. I've never been able to figure out why only Bruch's first violin concerto is the only one performed as the other two are quite good on their own!









More violin concertos! This time the Brahms and Stravinsky. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Neville Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. I absolutely adore the Brahms concerto and also really like the Stravinsky concerto epecially the way it isn't set in the traditional fast-slow-fast that most concertos take. Not sure why it doesn't seem to pop up on more concerts.









Finishing up, I'm listening to the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor and the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. Isaac Stern plays the solo violin while Eugene Ormandy led the Philadelphia Orchestra. The master tapes for this one are in much better shape than the Beethoven VC that Stern record with Berstein and the New York Phil. Gorgeous analog sound on this one really makes it shine.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Sinopoli _Spring Symphony _and the Karajan_ Rhennish_-- belles of the ball both.

What better music to espressinate to on a beautiful, soon-to-be sunny Friday Southern California morning?

-- For today, anyway. _;D_


----------



## ultima

Jeff you may be interested in Nigel Kennedy's recording of the Brahms concerto - I think it captures very well the symphonic nature of the concerto.


----------



## Jeff W

ultima said:


> Jeff you may be interested in Nigel Kennedy's recording of the Brahms concerto - I think it captures very well the symphonic nature of the concerto.


Thanks for the recommendation! I shall have to check that out


----------



## JACE

trazom said:


> My two favorite performances of Mozart's piano concertos #21 and 24 performed by Robert Casadesus, not because of his playing specifically; but all of it including the orchestra, whose playing is tight and energetic, and the cadenzas he chose. His playing is so clear/articulate and straightforward(some think it dry, but I disagree), but never limp or schmaltzy like others sometimes are. I also prefer his cadenzas to Lipatti's for concerto 21.
> 
> View attachment 53067





SimonNZ said:


> Ravel's Piano Concerto "For the left hand" - Robert Casadesus, piano, Eugene Ormandy, cond.


Nice to see Casadesus getting some love.


----------



## JACE

Weston said:


> The idea of Gould humming along to that sublime work horrifies me. Tell me he doesn't!


You're in luck. I didn't hear any.


----------



## JACE

Itullian said:


>


I found that very recording at Goodwill just last month. Good stuff! The only difference: My CD cover looks like this:


----------



## JACE

Wood said:


> *BEETHOVEN *The nine symphonies Boehm, Vienna Phil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last nine mornings I've been starting the day with a Beethoven symphony, played from a newly acquired LP boxset.
> 
> From a first runthrough, the stand out bits are:
> 
> (i) The slow movement in the Eroica, which was initially so slow that I thought they were playing my own funeral, but it made sense further in.
> 
> (ii) The Pastoral was up with the best I've heard, particularly the final three movements.
> 
> (iii) The first movement of the ninth with had great rhythmic propulsion.
> 
> (iv) Gwynedd Jones in the ninth, a spectacular performance.


If I were forced to pick just one Beethoven symphony set, it would be that one. :cheers:

All of them are strong, but I LOVE Böhm's reading of the Seventh.


----------



## Vasks

_Orchestral Songs by Sibelius on BIS_


----------



## JACE

ptr said:


> I believe that I have a fairly decent collection of recorded music, but every day I check the "Current Listening" thread I discover something that makes me think "why ain't I got that record"! It really humbles me knowing that there are so much music and interpretations yet do discover, it seems like one has barely scratched the surface!
> 
> Thanks all for contributing! :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


I feel the same way. I've learned a TON by hanging around here.

Not been good for the wallet though!


----------



## Sudonim

At the moment it's Paul Simon's first solo album (1972) - a classic, but not classical by any stretch of the imagination.

But on my _other_ iPod  I'm kickin' it old-school, HIP-style, with good old J.S.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Viktoria Mullova
Boston Symphony
Seiji Ozawa

I've never liked conductor Ozawa and this performance does nothing to dissuade me from that view.
As bland and uninvolved as a concerto accompaniment can be, which is a shame because Mullova produces a fine effort here.


----------



## George O

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach (1732-1795)

Sei Quartetti a Flauto Traverso, Violino, Viola, e Basso

Concilium Musicum

on the great Dynamic Records (Italy), from 1984

J. C. F. Bach was J. S. Bach's ninth son. J. S. Bach had two wives, which helps immensely when you have twenty children.

Q. Why did J. S. Bach have so many children?
A. His organ had no stops.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Q. Why did J. S. Bach have so many children?
> A. His organ had no stops.


LOL

Horrible and hilarious.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik - Production I, Solo in B minor for Flute & B.c.; Conclusion in E minor for two Flutes, Strings & B.c.

Production II - Overture - Suite in D Major for Oboe, Trumpet, Strings & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Haydn´s Symphonies. Claudio Abbado conducting the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. It started with 93th and goes up to 101th. Sparkling !!!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

csacks said:


> Enjoying Haydn´s Symphonies. Claudio Abbado conducting the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. It started with 93th and goes up to 101th. Sparkling !!!!
> 
> View attachment 53109


Hello csacks, how would you rate his set?


----------



## rrudolph

Telemann: Concerto in D Major TWV 54: D3/Suite in g minor TWV 55: g4/Suite in D Major TWV 55: D1








Bach: Concertos for 2 Harpsichords BWV 1060/BWV 1061/BWV 1062








Handel: Organ Concertos Op. 4 #4 & #6/Op. 7 #1 & #4/No. 13 in F Major








Bach: Cantatas (Leipzig 1725) BWV 79/BWV 137/BWV 164/BWV 168


----------



## csacks

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hello csacks, how would you rate his set?


Hi Haydn....It is a nice set, well recorded and balanced, but nothing to hallucinate with. Abbado was, IMO, a good exponent of equilibrium, and because of that, his records are very good, but nothing to push the audience. In that field, Fricsay´s set is much more distinctive, and also Bernstein´s edition. In itunes, it cost $29, so it worths, but much more to feed my collector´s thirstiness. As in a Toyota, everything where it deserves, but nothing to impress.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The last 3 of Karajan's 1960s recording of the entire Tchaikovsky cycle.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The last 3 of Karajan's 1960s recording of the entire Tchaikovsky cycle.


I especially like his_ Fifth _in that set; but I love the early seventies EMI _Fifth_ of his better. _;D_


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Anne-Sophie Mutter
Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn

My favorite violin concerto of all time receives its greatest performance.
Yes, I am convinced, better than Heifetz.


----------



## hpowders

Anton Bruckner Symphony No. 6
Bayerischen Rundfunks Orchestra
Eugen Jochum

Has there ever been a more tireless champion of Bruckner's music than Eugen Jochum?
The crown of this symphony is the magnificent second movement adagio and this performance of it is all one can wish for. 
If you like this symphony, I doubt if you will find a better performance than this one.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful performance and sound.
Mesmerizing.


----------



## rrudolph

Glory of Purcell (Various pieces)








Purcell: Hail Bright Cecelia "Ode on St. Cecelia's Day"


----------



## millionrainbows

A nice disc, and Feinberg is an excellent pianist. This is one of the best Synchronisms No. 6 I've heard. Some Milton Babbitt, a sampling of Ives (Study No. 20), Henry Cowell (Aeolean Harp), Shapey, Adams (China Gates), an obscure Ruth Crawford Seeger piece (she was Pete's mom), Conlon Nancarrow, and John Cage. A good overview; this guy's got good taste.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just listened to this gorgeous piece of music.






Olga Jegunova - W.A. Mozart: Piano Sonata No 11 in A - Major. I think Ill listen to some piano concertos later.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ricard Burton as Coriolanus, or Paul Schofield as Hamlet, or Alex Guiness as Lear's Fool, or Laurence Olivier as Macbeth. . . its right up there with Callas as. . . . well, 'anything.'


----------



## JACE

Back to Rubinstein's Chopin:










CD 4 - Waltzes & Impromptus


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Robert Schumann*- Symphony No.3 (Rhenische), performed by Staatskapelle Berlin and Daniel Barenboim









And before that was *Franz Schubert* - Piano Sonatas D960 and D459, performed by Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today:
Shubert symphony 8 Karajan
Schumann symphony 3 Karajan
Bruckner 2, disc only, conductor not listed
Bruckner 4, Ormandy


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony performed by John Eliot Gardiner and the ORR


----------



## Mahlerian

Florestan said:


> Bruckner 2, disc only, conductor not listed


If you look here, you may be able to discover which recording it is simply by timings Use the "search" function on your web browser by pushing ctrl-F if you have a PC, and type the timing as MM:SS. It may differ by a few seconds.

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphonyno2incmino/


----------



## Itullian

This came today. Checking it out.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Stravinsky's "L'Histoire du Soldat" as performed by Robert Craft and members of the Philharmonia Orchestra:










A fascinating composition.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Nocturnes - Op. 9; Op. 15 (Arthur Rubinstein).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*fg*









"Florida Suite"









"Enchanted Summer"









And now for the excitement.

Ashkenazy's Concertgebouw _HAM-MERS_ the third movement. Ferocious performance. Terrifying choral singing. Stellar engineered Concertgebouw sound.

I think he does it so excitingly dark that it should be re-christened, "Sleepy Hollow Goes to War."

The EMI Previn/LSO is positively prim and proper by way of comparison.









The only thing that blemishes this otherwise lasciviously incandescent reading is the absence of Maria Callas. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. I can only_ imagine _what she would have brought to the table with this type of conducing as a dramatic underpinning.


----------



## George O

pieces mostly by 16th century composers

Die Instrumentalvariation in der Spanischen Renaissancemusik

Ricercare-Ensemble für Alte Musik, Zürich / Michel Piguet and Jordi Savall

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1973

details here:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30116.htm


----------



## SixFootScowl

AWESOME!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 149 "The voice of rejoicing and salvation"

For the Feast of St Michael and All Angels - Leipzig, 1728

Eric Milnes, cond.


----------



## D Smith

Some Elgar for a enigmatic Friday afternoon. This recording by Andrew Davis and the BBC is outstanding, full of detail and life.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 53086
> 
> 
> More violin concertos! This time the Brahms and Stravinsky. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Neville Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. I absolutely adore the Brahms concerto and also really like the Stravinsky concerto epecially the way it isn't set in the traditional fast-slow-fast that most concertos take. Not sure why it doesn't seem to pop up on more concerts.


Just learned this morning that Hilary Hahn will be performing out my way in June. Counting the days already.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 9
Chicago Symphony
Pierre Boulez

Goes straight to the top of the list of great Mahler Ninths.
Completely unmannered, Boulez allows the music to speak for itself.
You will find no cutesy accented trills in the Ländler second movement.
The final adagio takes only 21 minutes yet it is not hurried, is completely moving and convincing.

On a side note, the only Boulez Mahler symphony performances that run to two CD's are that of the Third and the Eighth Symphonies.
He manages to get the Second, Sixth, Seventh and Ninth on one CD each. Quite a feat!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Various Satie, Debussy and Ibert pieces. I'm in an impressionist mood.



SimonNZ said:


> Just learned this morning that Hilary Hahn will be performing out my way in June. Counting the days already.


Just in Christchurch, or all over the country?


----------



## SimonNZ

MoonlightSonata said:


> Just in Christchurch, or all over the country?


Actually not in Christchurch - doubtless a problem with limited venues as the rebuild goes on. I'll be traveling down to Dunedin to see her most likely. She'll also be in Auckland and Wellington.

http://www.nzso.co.nz/concerts/concert/hilary-hahn-plays-beethoven/

Which part of the country are you in? (if its ok to ask - don't say if you'd rather not)

I'll also have to head down to Dunedin to hear Simone Young conduct Bruckner's Eighth and Sibelius Violin Concerto (with Baiba Skirde on violin) in September


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53130
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 9
> Chicago Symphony
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> Goes straight to the top of the list of great Mahler Ninths.
> Completely unmannered, Boulez allows the music to speak for itself.
> You will find no cutesy accented trills in the Ländler second movement.
> The final adagio takes only 21 minutes yet it is not hurried, is completely moving and convincing.
> 
> On a side note, the only Boulez Mahler symphony performance that runs to two CD's is that of the Third Symphony.
> He manages to get the Second, Sixth, Seventh, Eighth and Ninth on one CD each. Quite a feat!


Isn't 8 on two discs??


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Cantata BWV 149 "The voice of rejoicing and salvation"
> 
> For the Feast of St Michael and All Angels - Leipzig, 1728
> 
> Eric Milnes, cond.


How does one propose to hold a feast for all angels? Presumably, that is a fairly large host - was Leipzig set up for that kind of a feast in the early 18th century? And what does an angel eat? Angelfood cake?


----------



## Mahlerian

Itullian said:


> Isn't 8 on two discs??


Not always. Some performances last just under 80 minutes or so. The live Tennstedt I love runs about 90, though...


----------



## SimonNZ

DrMike said:


> How does one propose to hold a feast for all angels? Presumably, that is a fairly large host - was Leipzig set up for that kind of a feast in the early 18th century? And what does an angel eat? Angelfood cake?


That's a good one for the Stupid Thread Ideas thread. I recommend copying it over there.


----------



## Itullian

Mahlerian said:


> Not always. Some performances last just under 80 minutes or so. The live Tennstedt I love runs about 90, though...


I know but Amazon shows it as 2 discs.


----------



## Mahlerian

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Symphony No. 6 in B minor
Leningrad Symphony Orchestra, cond. Mravinsky









Much more raw and less polished-sounding than most Tchaikovsky recordings. The coda of the Fifth still sticks out uncomfortably, though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Itullian said:


> I know but Amazon shows it as 2 discs.


Oh right. Yeah, Boulez's Eighth is on two discs.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53121
> 
> 
> Ricard Burton as Coriolanus, or Paul Schofield as Hamlet, or Alex Guiness as Lear's Fool, or Laurence Olivier as Macbeth. . . its right up there with Callas as. . . . well, 'anything.'


Where did you find that photo? I've never seen it before?


----------



## Itullian

Mahlerian said:


> Oh right. Yeah, Boulez's Eighth is on two discs.


Thanks, I thought maybe there was one I didn't see.


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> That's a good one for the Stupid Thread Ideas thread. I recommend copying it over there.


Please! We have our standards!


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Oh right. Yeah, Boulez's Eighth is on two discs.


Yes. Boulez Eighth is on 2 CD's.


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> Isn't 8 on two discs??


Yes. My proof reader is off on Fridays. Doing all this "posting" "liking" "unliking" "friending" "ignoring" can be overwhelming at times.

Fixed, like it never even happened.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jordi Savall's Lachrimæ Caravaggio - Hesperion XXI, directed by the composer


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> Actually not in Christchurch - doubtless a problem with limited venues as the rebuild goes on. I'll be traveling down to Dunedin to see her most likely. She'll also be in Auckland and Wellington.
> 
> http://www.nzso.co.nz/concerts/concert/hilary-hahn-plays-beethoven/
> 
> Which part of the country are you in? (if its ok to ask - don't say if you'd rather not)
> 
> I'll also have to head down to Dunedin to hear Simone Young conduct Bruckner's Eighth and Sibelius Violin Concerto (with Baiba Skirde on violin) in September


For a moment I wondered why she would go to Dunedin rather than Christchurch, then remembered the rebuild.
I live in Napier, just the wrong place for concerts in Auckland and Wellington. Oh well.


----------



## SimonNZ

MoonlightSonata said:


> For a moment I wondered why she would go to Dunedin rather than Christchurch, then remembered the rebuild.
> I live in Napier, just the wrong place for concerts in Auckland and Wellington. Oh well.


You'll still be getting Freddy Kempf performing Beethoven Piano Concertos in March, and in May you'll have Anthony Marwood performing Britten's Violin Concerto.

http://www.nzso.co.nz/concerts/concert/freddy-kempfs-beethoven/
http://www.nzso.co.nz/concerts/concert/storm/

Which reminds me that I think the Borodin Quartet are here next week...

edit: yup, theyre here on the 17th - and in Napier on the 20th. so there!


----------



## Guest

I can see why this new Corelli set gets such rave reviews--the playing is astonishingly powerful and alive, with superb sonics to match. They have far more drive and rhythmic intensity than the Avison Ensemble on Linn, and they are much more closely mic'd--they practically burst out of one's speakers, but there's plenty of hall sound, too.. The Avison set makes better background listening; Gli incogniti makes the listener sit up and pay attention!


----------



## Vaneyes

This cooks.


----------



## SimonNZ

Brahms' String Sextets - Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Yes. Boulez Eighth is on 2 CD's.


So is LSO/LB et al (Sony, rec.1966), which should be supplemented.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> I can see why this new Corelli set gets such rave reviews--the playing is astonishingly powerful and alive, with superb sonics to match.


I'm listening now.


----------



## D Smith

In anticipation of Saturday Symphony's Tchaikovsky's Fourth, I listened to his 3rd tonight performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg Symphony. I downloaded this compilation on a lark just this week mainly because it was so cheap. I already have many performances of the symphonies but for 8 dollars I thought, why not? I'd classify this as a good competent performance which was recorded well. I thought the Gothenburg horn section could have been better in places. I've yet to hear anything else on this collection so can't comment. It does have a recording of the Voyevoda which I haven't heard in ages, i'm looking forward to that. My personal favorite recording of Tchaikovsky's 3rd still remains Kurt Masur and the Gewandhausorchester.


----------



## Esterhazy




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.15 in B Flat, KV 450

Vladimir Ashkenazy on with piano with the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## JACE

I'm getting an early jump on the Saturday Symphony:










*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 / Mravinsky, Leningrad PO*

My LP, which looks just like this DG Privilege reissue, is a souvenir of my time doing graduate study in England in the early 90s.

The LP also has a non-removable, red-and-white sticker on it: *Music and Video Exchange / 38, 56, & 64 Notting Hill Gate*. The original price was £5, but it had been marked down to £1.5 by the time I bought it. Not bad, eh?

Evokes good memories of poking around in record shops in London.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I finally get to listen to some music. I'm going to work my way through Betthoven's Piano Concertos. Starting with his first.

Maurizio Pollini performs Beethoven piano concerto No. 1


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> You'll still be getting Freddy Kempf performing Beethoven Piano Concertos in March, and in May you'll have Anthony Marwood performing Britten's Violin Concerto.
> 
> http://www.nzso.co.nz/concerts/concert/freddy-kempfs-beethoven/
> http://www.nzso.co.nz/concerts/concert/storm/
> 
> Which reminds me that I think the Borodin Quartet are here next week...
> 
> edit: yup, theyre here on the 17th - and in Napier on the 20th. so there!


I might go to see the Britten next year. I haven't heard it before.
Unfortunately, I can't go to the Borodin Quartet. Would have been nice, though.
Thank you for all the information.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schubert Rosamunde quartet:






I'm going to be playing this on viola with my friends at school. I love it so much!!! So much human warmth, and so much mystery.

I also listened again to his Schwanengesang and B flat piano sonata.

I think that Schubert's untimely death is the greatest tragedy in all of music. Seriously, if he lived for 20 or 30 more years he would have dwarfed Beethoven, Brahms, and Mahler all put together.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If it counts, I'm watching a YouTube video of Saint-Saens speaking, conducting, and improvising.


----------



## Itullian

Mahler 1 and Songs of a Wayfarer tonight.
Classic Bruno.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata in E Flat, Op.5

Christine Croshaw, piano


----------



## KenOC

What's an evening without, after a nice dinner...the Kakadu Variations!


----------



## Pugg

​Starting this day with Bach played by I Musici .


----------



## bejart

Jean-Frederic Edelmann (1749-1794): Piano Sonata in E Minor, Op.8, No.1

Sylvie Pecot-Douatte, piano


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SimonNZ

Horaţiu Rădulescu's Das Andere - Vincent Royer, violin


----------



## senza sordino

Two or three every morning, it took all week to play the Concerto Grosso of Corelli







Brahms Fourth Symphony







Mahler 3







Stravinsky and Prokofiev #2 Violin Concerti


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've just listened to Beethoven's piano concertos 1 through 5. Next I'm going to start to work my way through Mozart's piano concertos starting with No 1. That may take a while as a gather he wrote a fair few of those.


----------



## Weston

^Dude - I'm exhausted just _thinking_ about Beethoven's PC Nos. 1 through 5!

(Incidentally, you like his violin concerto. He did a version as a piano concerto too. It's one of my favorite "piano" concertos.)


----------



## SimonNZ

Marian Anderson: Opera arias and lieder (rec. 1927-37)


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some singing: Haydn / Karajan ; The Seasons .


----------



## Blancrocher

George Benjamin - Written on Skin


----------



## Haydn man

Today I shall listen to Mahler 1 from this cycle.


----------



## SimonNZ

Busoni piano works - Wolf Harden, piano


----------



## Sid James

*
Hindemith* _Concert Music for String Orchestra and Brass_ (1930)
- Boston SO under William Steinberg (Eloquence)

If there's a piece that can be used to argue against the opinion that *Hindemith's* music is all dry and academic, then * Concert Music for String Orchestra and Brass * would be it. The brass sonorities give it an epic feel, whilst the string writing has the lushness of a film score.

The second of two movements opens with a busy fugue, and culminates in a haunting trumpet solo. That could be straight out of a Gershwin piece, and it may speak to the work being commissioned by Koussevitzky in Boston (this was before Hindemith went to live in the USA).

I covered this piece along with others in my most recent topic in "contrasts and connections" thread (the first of those posts is here). The focus was on Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos_ and their impacts on 20th century composers who I have been listening to in conjunction with him: Stravinsky, Martin, Villa-Lobos and Hindemith.










*Andrew Schultz* _Violin Concerto, Op. 55_ (1996)
- Jennifer Pike, violin; Tasmanian SO under Richard Mills (ABC Classics)

Another listen to *Schultz's Violin Concerto*. It has parallels with Hindemith's piece, having two movements, one being a chorale the other a dance. I particularly like the second movement, which the composer describes as "fast, rhythmic, joyous and exuberant," a set of dances, "some ironic, some visceral, some sweet." This is a joy to hear, and rhythms suggesting jazz and drones drawn from folk music give it extra zing.










*Tippett* _String Quartet #3_
- The Tippett Quartet: John Mills & Jeremy Isaac, violins ; Maxine Moore, viola ; Bozidar Vukotic, cello (Naxos)

Continuing with favourite string quartets, it was *Tippett's* turn with the sublime* 3rd quartet*.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 53147
> 
> 
> George Benjamin - Written on Skin


Classy! I keep meaning to get myself a copy. I've still got the performance on my HD recorder from BBC 4 sometime last year.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Herreweghe' tidy rendering of Monteverdi's Vespro Della Beata Vergine

From this box








I'm going to keep recommending this because it's an exceptional collection of 30 discs currently retailing at a ludicrously low £26
It's a thing of beauty and has just been re-released.


----------



## joen_cph

JACE said:


> I'm getting an early jump on the Saturday Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 / Mravinsky, Leningrad PO*
> 
> My LP, which looks just like this DG Privilege reissue, is a souvenir of my time doing graduate study in England in the early 90s.
> 
> The LP also has a non-removable, red-and-white sticker on it: *Music and Video Exchange / 38, 56, & 64 Notting Hill Gate*. The original price was £5, but it had been marked down to £1.5 by the time I bought it. Not bad, eh?
> 
> Evokes good memories of poking around in record shops in London.


A superb recording, of course. I remember visiting that shop & the name now, thank you; it had very good LP offers even back in the 90s. Will check the web, but I suppose it´s perhaps no longer around.


----------



## joen_cph

George O said:


> pieces mostly by 16th century composers
> 
> Die Instrumentalvariation in der Spanischen Renaissancemusik
> 
> Ricercare-Ensemble für Alte Musik, Zürich / Michel Piguet and Jordi Savall
> 
> on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1973
> 
> details here:
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30116.htm


Great with those photos you post here!


----------



## SimonNZ

Aulis Sallinen's Symphony No.1 - Ari Rasilainen, cond.


----------



## mirepoix

A cutie just handed me a cup of coffee and then made a face at what I'm listening to, which is this -









Fetler: Contrasts for Orchestra - Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## SimonNZ

Unsuk Chin's Alice In Wonderland - Kent Nagano, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Pugg said:


> ​Time for some singing: Haydn / Karajan ; The Seasons .


Ahh, Haydn's late masterpiece. The Seasons is great, still somewhat underappreciated imo.

Petr Thaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 in B minor, 'Pathétique' (Evgeny Mravinsky; Leningrader Philharmonie).


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen 1st Symphony performed by Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch-have made the point before, while Nielsen is often acknowledged for his latter symphonies I find myself listening with greater frequency to the first three and this recording is tremendous-drive, momentum etc

combining Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich recordings with Gardiner and the ORR in repeated listenings to the four Schumann symphonies over the last few days-the more I listen to these works the more enjoyable they are becoming!

may open myself to criticism here but I cannot 'get away with' Tchaikovsky symphonies and orchestral works-latest experience was with Francesca da Rimini-turned it off!


----------



## Pugg

​To brighten up this cloudy day : Vivaldi.


----------



## Jeff W

Quick post as I'm exhausted and heading to bed shortly...









Started with the Bach Violin Concertos and the Double Violin Concerto. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert and while Simon Standage played the solo violin and was joined by Elizabeth Wilcock in the Double.









Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4 (for the Saturday Symphonies thread) & No. 5 (my favorite Tchaikovsky symphony). Didn't listen to No. 6 as I'm going to a concert next Saturday where the Albany Symphony will be playing this.









Symphonies No. 1 & 3 by Brahms. Herbert von Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic.









Not leaving out any of the three 'B's, Beethoven's Cello Sonatas. Yo-Yo Ma played cello and Emanuel Ax played the piano.

I shall be back to hand out likes. Now...


----------



## George O

joen_cph said:


> Great with those photos you post here!


Thank you! I'm glad you like them.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just back from an Organ recital at my town's main church.

Programme:

Improvisation sur le Te Deum - Tournemire
Aria Op.51 - Peeters
Chorale No.3 in A Minor (From 3 Chorales) - Franck
Chant de Paix - Langlais
Tues Petra.... (From Esquisses Byzantines) - Mulet

An exceptional programme and an exceptional performer. Well done Liam Cartwright - a very good organist indeed.

In a line-up of quality, the pick for me was the Mulet. A real toccata style tour-de-force which I have never happened upon before.

I've made a quick Spotify playlist of the above and am listening through again


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky - Symphony 4 (cond. Jurowski)


----------



## bejart

Giacobo Basevi detto Cervetto AKA James Cervetto (1682-1783): Trio in C Major for 3 Cellos

Das Kolner Cello Trio: Georg Borgers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Semon, cello


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
By Anna Romowa-Sintow [soprano], José van Dam [bariton], Wiener Singverein, Herbert von Karajan [dir.], on EMI









_Denn alles Fleisch..._

What a tremendous composition is this!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith

Concerto for violin and orchestra* (1939)
Frank Peter Zimmerman, Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Järvi
*
Sonata for solo violin, Op. 31/2
Sonata in E flat for violin and piano, Op. 11/1
Sonata in E for violin and piano *(1935)
*Sonata in C for violin and piano* (1939)
Frank Peter Zimmerman, violin; Enrico Pace, piano
[BIS, rec. 2009/12]

My new disc for this week. This SACD / CD is a great sonic step-up from my 1960's LP (Oistrakh, LSO, Abbado). The performances are excellent too, from the neoclassicism of the sonata for solo violin to the lyricism of the violin concerto (a great 20th century concerto, I think). I have never been disappointed by a BIS recording and this one is really satisfying.


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> *Unsuk Chin'*s Alice In Wonderland - *Kent Nagano, cond*.


What a surprise.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Quintet in G Major

Winterthurer Barock Quintett: Martin Wendel, flute -- Zoltan Szabo, violin -- Rudolf Weber, viola -- Manfred Sax, bassoon -- Oskar Birchmeier, harpsichord


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bas said:


> _Denn alles Fleisch..._
> 
> What a tremendous composition is this!


That is my favorite part of the Requiem too.

And my current listening is *Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No. 5, performed by Alexis Weissenberg, Berliner Philarmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Where did you find that photo? I've never seen it before?


I honestly can't remember. Every so often I'll just go into Startpage.com and look for photos of Divina.


----------



## Weston

^Never heard of Startpage. Thanks. I'm always looking for something new that might understand my search inputs.


----------



## Weston

*Bach: 8 Little Preludes and Fugues BWV 553 through BWV 560*
Zagreb Guitar Quartet
View attachment 53173

I love these organ preludes. I first "heard" them on synthesizer from me playing them awkwardly one line at a time into a primitive Desktop Audio Workshop, combining them and playing them back. I bought this guitar quartet rendition on one of those "pay what you think it's worth" sites.

http://zagrebguitarquartet.bandcamp.com/

They do a fantastic job. I don't think I'm interested in hearing the pieces on organ as originally intended. It's gorgeous inspiring weekend morning music. What could be better? ******Five out of five stars and highly recommend as something tasty and different for baroque fans.*

*Vivaldi: Concerto for Recorder, Oboe and Bassoon in Gm, RV 103
Vivaldi: Concerto for Recorder, Oboe, Violin and Bassoon in Gm, RV 105
Vivaldi: Concerto for Recorder and 2 Violins in Am, RV 108*
Lászlo Kecskeméti Recorder Chamber Ensemble

View attachment 53174

It's not really true that all Vivaldi sounds alike beyond all composers sounding like themselves. These are charming and nothing at all like his overplayed string concertos.

However -- am I the only one who finds the baroque recorder often sounding slightly out of tune? Especially the higher notes? Is this because they are designed to work best in certain keys? Or is it some modern problem inherent in the tuning, just intonation vs. equal temperament? It's not enough to effect the enjoyment of the work. There's just something slightly askew with recorders.

___________________________________

I hope to get a lot of artwork done today, so I'll be listening a lot! And of course I'll have trouble resisting reporting about it. Unfortunately getting in the "right" frame of mind for art makes time go by faster and music does the same to a lesser extent. I feel like I'm burning through my weekend and even my life when I combine the two.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*cvfdgsdfg*









Entire disc.









An off-the-charts _Francesca da Rimini _which is neck-and-neck with the famed Stokowkski--- but with bone-crushing climaxes and stellar sound. . . Oh, and the _ending_? God help you when you hear it!!! Absolutely tremendous. No one does it like Svetlanov does.









Svetlanov's treatment of the strings and horns in the last couple of minutes of the first movement is one of the most poignant things I've heard in all Tchaikovsky. Sublime in every way. He does justice to Tchaikovsky. . . and to Byron for that matter.









I'm just in love with Mackerras' entire treatment of the matter.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> What a surprise.


??

To see a Korean name and a Japanese name together? I don't know, what are you going for?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Short Symphony*

I was at a thrift store and picked this up for $1.49. When I paid for it, the cashier looked at it and said, "It's been mismarked." While I was pulling out my wallet waiting for the bad news, she gave me 60 cents _back. _ Wow, that never happens.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

So last night I watched five Beethoven piano concertos and the first seven Mozart piano concertos. That's a whole lot of piano!

Today I'm watching the movie Eroica. Which is fun because I'm watching a movie about Beethoven but it's like I'm also watching a classical music concert!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge*

*Piano Quintet in D minor*
Ashley Wass, Tippett Quartet [Naxos]

*Cello Sonata, Violin Sonata, Folk Songs (for string quartet):*
- An Irish Melody 'The Londonderry Air'; Cherry Ripe; Sally In Our Alley; Sir Roger De Coverley
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion]

*String Quartet No. 4* - Maggini Quartet
*Phantasy for Piano Quartet in F# minor*
Maggini Quartet (with Martin Roscoe) [Naxos]
*
String Quintet, String Sextet, Lament for two violas* - The Raphael Ensemble [Hyperion]

A round-up of favourite Bridge chamber works listened to during the week, some as I worked, some listened to more attentively. I really got to appreciate the excellent 4th quartet with its interesting development sections, and the 'Folk Songs' - why isn't Bridge's very attractive lighter work more famous? His treatment of the folk songs as thematic material and their subsequent interweaving in 'Sir Roger de Coverley' is masterful.


----------



## Alfacharger

Some Barber for today.


----------



## Mahlerian

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Mravinsky


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> ??
> 
> To see a Korean name and a Japanese name together? I don't know, what are you going for?


Every Unsuk Chin work I've seen has been conducted by Kent Nagano, orchestral anyway. I'm sure there are other combinations, but these two seem to go together like Du Pré and Barenboim. (I'm not suggesting anything scandalous or gossipy.) Anyway, I'm glad someone is championing her work. I like what I've heard.



Dave Whitmore said:


> So last night I watched five Beethoven piano concertos and the first seven Mozart piano concertos. That's a whole lot of piano!
> 
> Today I'm watching the movie Eroica. Which is fun because I'm watching a movie about Beethoven but it's like I'm also watching a classical music concert!


I enjoyed that movie very much for the same reason. I don't know how accurate it is, but it feels like being there.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> Every Unsuk Chin work I've seen has been conducted by Kent Nagano, orchestral anyway. I'm sure there are other combinations, but these two seem to go together like Du Pré and Barenboim. (I'm not suggesting anything scandalous or gossipy.) Anyway, I'm glad someone is championing her work. I like what I've heard.


This Deutsche Grammophon disc features several conductors, none of whom are Nagano:









And this recent disc is conducted by Myung-Whun Chung:









Nagano is a champion of Chin's music (he gave the premiere of her Clarinet Concerto earlier this year), but he's not the only one; Alan Gilbert of the New York Philharmonic also programs her music regularly, and a few years ago I heard the Cello Concerto under Susanna Mälkki.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 1st and 4th symphonies-HvK and the BPO from the recent EMI remasters box set.


----------



## Mika

Harrison Birtwistle Chamber Music


----------



## samurai

DavidA said:


> My Karajan symphony edition has arrived - started with a mighty Bruckner 5th.


That's a great Bruckner "Cycle" indeed. Congrats on its acquisition. Enjoy your listening experience.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Go Greg!*










See?

Anything's possible. 'Courtney's' beauty can rival my own. Men's beauty can, sometimes, as Courtney's cover shot shows, rival women's.

But really, its not about me. Or Courtney. It's about resident Talk Classical singing-savant* Greg Mitchell*, since he has three articles in the latest issue of the Gay U.K.!

And now. . . for the shameless plug:

<Cupping my hands together and putting them to my mouth for maximum volume with my Ethel Merman voice>:

"Available as a digital download from the itunes App Store!!" 

Sorry, Greg. I'm not afraid of dancing on the table and making a complete fool of myself.

So, keeping it 'musical,' let's celebrate with Karajan's early-seventies EMI Tchaikovsky; _Pathetique_, third movement. Crank it!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> See?
> 
> Anything's possible. 'Courtney's' beauty can rival my own. Men's beauty can, sometimes, as Courtney's cover shot shows, rival women's.
> 
> But really, its not about me. Or Courtney. It's about resident Talk Classical singing-savant* Greg Mitchell*, since he has three articles in the latest issue of the Gay U.K.!
> 
> And now. . . for the shameless plug:
> 
> <Cupping my hands together and putting them to my mouth for maximum volume with my Ethel Merman voice>: "Available as a digital download from the itunes App Store!!"
> 
> Sorry, Greg. I'm not afraid of dancing on the table and making a complete fool of myself.
> 
> So, keeping it 'musical,' let's celebrate with Karajan's early-seventies EMI Tchaikovsky; _Pathetique_, third movement. Crank it!
> 
> View attachment 53188


You're shameless!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Copland, Short Symphony*
> 
> I was at a thrift store and picked this up for $1.49. When I paid for it, the cashier looked at it and said, "It's been mismarked." While I was pulling out my wallet waiting for the bad news, she gave me 60 cents _back. _ Wow, that never happens.
> 
> View attachment 53182


I have that disc. Fabulous bargain!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> You're shameless!


'Squared,' . . . maybe even 'cubed.'

_;D_


----------



## hpowders

Anton Bruckner Symphony No. 7
Berlin Philharmonic
Eugen Jochum

For me, Bruckner's finest symphony. Receives a performance completely worthy of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Benjamin Britten

String Quartets:
in D (1931)
Simple Symphony, Op. 4
No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
No. 3, Op. 94*
The Britten Quartet [Collins, 1991]


----------



## SixFootScowl

This morning (with Gundula Janowitz):









Early afternoon:









Up next (just arrived in the mail):


----------



## senza sordino

Handel Violin Sonatas







Tchaikovsky Symphony #4


----------



## Haydn man

A favourite in our house


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​Time for some singing: Haydn / Karajan ; The Seasons .


 and Janowitz!

This is very tempting. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. III in D minor.
-The Hamburg Philharmonic/Simone Young.

*Edouard Lalo*
Cello Concerto in D minor.
-Heinrich Schiff, cello.
-New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras.

*Camille Saent-Saens*
Concerto for Cello no. 1 in A minor, op. 33.
-Heinrich Schiff, cello.
-New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras.

*Gabriel Fauré*
Élégie, op. 24.
-Heinrich Schiff, cello.
-New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## joen_cph

Cf. #11800:


joen_cph said:


> A superb recording, of course. I remember visiting that shop & the name now, thank you; it had very good LP offers even back in the 90s. Will check the web, but I suppose it´s perhaps no longer around.


Well, it turns out that the Notting Hill district shop is still there, now called "Music & Goods Exchange", with slight modifications, and that it was established back in 1967 ... It still has a classical branch http://www.mgeshops.com/classical-music-exchange 
Hope I´ll be able to visit London and also pop in there again (it´s a pity that good accomodation that city is so expensive ...).


----------



## opus55

Britten: Albert Herring










Listening to Britten after usual dose of Vivaldi concertos with caffeine.


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich Jazz Suite #2. Chailly, Concertgebouw Orch.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This doesn't really count as listening to music but I'm not sure where else to put it. I'm watching a three part documentary about Beethoven's life. It really gives you a greater appreciation of how much he had to overcome and a better understanding of his music. This is part one.

beethoven documentary - the genius of beethoven


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> This doesn't really count as listening to music but I'm not sure where else to put it. I'm watching a three part documentary about Beethoven's life. It really gives you a greater appreciation of how much he had to overcome and a better understanding of his music. This is part one.
> 
> beethoven documentary - the genius of beethoven


What a great thing to share.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-4th and 5th,Schonwandt and the Danish National Radio Symph. Orch.

incidentally the EMI HvK BPO remastered Sibelius 1st and 6th is superb!:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Nielsen-4th and 5th,Schonwandt and the Danish National Radio Symph. Orch.
> 
> incidentally the EMI HvK BPO remastered Sibelius 1st and 6th is superb! :tiphat:


The early-eighties EMI Karajan/BPO Sixth is my Swan Beyond Compare.

Cheers!

I'm _thrilled _you love it.

The orchestral blending, balance, and polish to this performance. . . I just have bated breath even typing about it.

Have you ever _heard_ such a caressingly-gorgeous first movement in all Sibelius (1960 Karajan/Philharmonia EMI Sibelius Fifth excepted _;D_)?

_I_ haven't.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Two recent acquisitions revisited:

*Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde* - Manchester Camerata, Boyd; Wedd, Irwin [AVIE]

*Gubaidulina - Complete String Quartets* - Stamic Quartet [Supraphon]


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Pierre Fournier & Friedrich Guida - Beethoven: Complete Works for Cello & Piano.
Fournier playing is wonderful, same with Guida. They make a great pair.


----------



## Itullian

OldFashionedGirl said:


> On Spotify:
> View attachment 53196
> 
> Pierre Fournier & Friedrich Guida - Beethoven: Complete Works for Cello & Piano.
> Fournier playing is wonderful, same with Guida. They make a great pair.


My favorite recording of those works.


----------



## Itullian

Maybe the best ever Beethoven violin concerto.


----------



## Badinerie

I was listening to Victoria De los Angeles in Beecham's Carmen on me old HMV lp through the headphones and drinking McEwans Export, but i've suddenly got the munchies and I've just ordered onion rings and chips delivered and somehow it seems déclassé of me to continue...(Burp!)


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 150 "Unto Thee, O Lord, do I lift up my soul"

For unknown occasion - Arnstadt, 1704-1707

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Morimur

*Netrebko and Hvorostovsky Live from Red Square, Moscow*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A great deal of vocal listening today...*

A collection of Lieder started my day courtesy of Brigitte Fassbaender who is one of my favourite interpreters of Schubert's Lieder - especially in Winterreise, the fabulous Diana Damrau guiding her listeners into the orchestral Lieder of Richard Strauss and the phenomenal Astrid Varnay shining brightly with Beethoven and Wagner - one of the few singers who equal Kirsten Flagstad in the Wesendonck Lieder.





















Disc 10: 
*Beethoven* 
- (As Fidelio) Abscheulicher, Wo Eilst du Hin 
- Ah Perfido
*Wagner*
- Wesendonck Lieder

Over the course of the day, I progressed to these two Choral jewels:















The Mozart Requiem is an incredible piece of work and this is a recording I really enjoy. I think I prefer the Dunedin Consort overall but this is a worthy second.

This recording of CPE Bach's Magnificat amongst other works is a fantastic collection and this disc is in my top 5 releases of 2014. Truly outstanding.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Violin Sonata Op. 23 in A minor, Seiler and Immerseel. A nice HIP performance.


----------



## Itullian

FINALLY giving this a spin. Love it so far. Review later.


----------



## bejart

Johann Christoph Vogel (1756-1788): Sinfonia Concertante in C Major

Jean Philippe Rouchon conducting the Maurice Ravel Chamber Orchestra -- Alfred Hertel, oboe -- Cornelia Slepicka, bassoon


----------



## Guest

Both of these are pure DSD recordings, which partially accounts for the rich, natural sound. Excellent performances, too.

No. 24 from this one:










and Op.130/133 from this:


----------



## George O

Antoine Forqueray (1671-1745)

Pieces de Viole avec la Basse Continuë

Tome I, 1re & IIe Suites

Jordi Savall, basse de viole
Ton Koopman, clavecin
Christophe Coin, basse de viole

on Astrée (France), from 1978

One of the all time great record labels.


----------



## Bruce

Dave Whitmore said:


> This doesn't really count as listening to music but I'm not sure where else to put it. I'm watching a three part documentary about Beethoven's life. It really gives you a greater appreciation of how much he had to overcome and a better understanding of his music. This is part one.
> 
> beethoven documentary - the genius of beethoven


If you enjoy this documentary, check out Bernstein's Norton Series Lectures on YouTube. There were six altogether, I think. They were crucial for me in developing my understanding of classical music. And remain some of the best lectures I've ever heard on the subject, especially when he gets to the 20th century. The whole series can be found at


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I should really be in bed as I have to be up in 4 hours for 13 hour shift but I have made the mistake of finding *The Salzburg Song Recital - Songs by Hugo Wolf performed by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Wilhelm Furtwangler*.

Disc 106 or the Wilhelm Furtwangler - The Legacy boxed set.

A hair over 64 minutes of musical pleasure then a futile attempt at sleep. I really should learn not to put anything on this late but in my defence - this performance is simply worth it.


----------



## Alfacharger

I was playing this cd today. I really like the sound world of James Yannatos' work for orchestra.

A link for the curious

http://wwg.wgbh.org/programs/Classical-Concerts-1394/episodes/Yannatos-Conducts-Yannatos-32606


----------



## SimonNZ

Rameau Orchestral Suites - Jordi Savall, cond.


----------



## opus55

Shamelessly falling in love with this soprano after listening to Die Fledermaus (Karajan/Decca).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartet No. 3*

This is my fourth time through it. It's starting to make sense.


----------



## brotagonist

I just had a little and badly needed nap: for 4½ hours  Just waking up, with a stomach grumbling for supper, to a disc I've had going for a couple of days (I rarely spin the second before the first, but the piano music was intriguing and I already had a number of symphonies on the go):









KA Hartmann : Piano Sonata, Jazz Toccata & Fugue, Sonatine, Kleine Suite 1 & 2
Siegfried Mauser, piano

I know Hartmann's Symphonies, so this is interesting. The Piano Sonata is amazing! It takes up about half of the entire disc. I heard it a number of times and thought I was listening to Debussy, since I had the Aimard disc placed immediately before this one on the platter


----------



## Badinerie

opus55 said:


> Shamelessly falling in love with this soprano after listening to Die Fledermaus (Karajan/Decca).


Then you really need to hear this!


----------



## Bruce

Today I chose:

Quincy Porter's Ukranian Suite - a short work for strings, late Romantic in style. 
John Adams's Violin Concerto 
Rubinstein's Sixth Symphony 

Rubinstein is a particularly frustrating composer for me. He seems to come so close to being a truly fine composer, but there just seems to be something lacking; maybe his sense of melodic invention. I've heard a critic once say of Ben Jonson that he was either at the top of the second rank of playwrights, or at the bottom of the first rank. I think the same could be said of Anton Rubinstein. Yet Rubinstein has his moments: I find the first two barcarolles of his Opus 30 set are extraordinarily beautiful. Of Rubinstein's orchestral works, I'm most familiar with his symphonies and piano concertos, and enjoy listening to them on occasion. 

And then finished up with Gottschalk's Symphony, "A Night in the Tropics".


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53176
> 
> 
> Entire disc.
> 
> View attachment 53177
> 
> 
> An off-the-charts _Francesca da Rimini _which is neck-and-neck with the famed Stokowkski--- but with bone-crushing climaxes and stellar sound. . . Oh, and the _ending_? God help you when you hear it!!! Absolutely tremendous. No one does it like Svetlanov does.
> 
> View attachment 53178
> 
> 
> Svetlanov's treatment of the strings and horns in the last couple of minutes of the first movement is one of the most poignant things I've heard in all Tchaikovsky. Sublime in every way. He does justice to Tchaikovsky. . . and to Byron for that matter.
> 
> View attachment 53179
> 
> 
> I'm just in love with Mackerras' entire treatment of the matter.


You are quite bad for my bank account... but then you've likely heard that before. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm in the mood for some Viennese bon-bons...

None finer.

Now my Marschallin... I was browsing the web and stumbled upon this:










:cheers:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I keep listening to the opening of Vaughan Williams' _Sea Symphony_ over and over again. It's a earworm! I love it when the music just explodes...

But anyway. Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique. Love the fifth movement, the tension keeps on building.


----------



## opus55

Badinerie said:


> Then you really need to hear this!
> 
> View attachment 53216


I will. I just finished loading up my wishlist with Gueden recordings!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in E Flat, Op.74

Fine Arts Quartet: Leonard Sorkin and Abram Loft, violins -- Gerald Stanick, viola -- George Sopkin, cello


----------



## KenOC

Ravel's Piano Concerto in G, Argerich/Abbado. I like this!


----------



## SimonNZ

Lully Symphonies, Overtures and Airs - Jordi Savall, cond.


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Piano Quartet in G Minor, Op.108

Elisabeth Westenholz, piano -- Tutter Givskov, violin -- Lars Grunth, viola -- Asger Lund Christiansen, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

*Corelli*: Trio Sonatas, w. London Baroque/Medlam (rec.1986); *Sospiri (Various)*, w. Bartoli (rec.1997 - '09).


----------



## Sid James

*"Best of Lang Lang" compilation* (Disc one of double disc set)

*Liszt* _Liebestraum #3 ; Hungarian Rhapsody #2_

*Chopin* _Etude Op. 10 #3 ; Piano Concerto #2 (II. Larghetto) ; Nocturne Op. 27 #2_

*Beethoven* _Piano Concerto #1 (III. Rondo) _

*Mozart* _Piano Sonata K.330 (Andante cantabile) _

*Satie* _Gnossienne #1_

*Rachmaninov* _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (18th variation) ; Prelude Op. 23 #5_

*Tchaikovsky* _Piano Concerto #1 (III. Allegro con fuoco) _

*Schumann* _Traumerei_

- Lang Lang, piano (some tracks with orchestral accompaniment) (DGG)

A listen to the first disc of this set, which I would have been happy to get for the second disc alone (most of that being Chinese composers, music not otherwise in my collection).

Nevertheless, this disc of famous bits and pieces was an enjoyable listen, and I particularly liked the Liszt and Tchaikovsky. I'll get to the second disc soon.










*Andrew Schultz* (music) and *Gordon Kalton Willams* (text)
_Journey to Horseshoe Bend - A cantata for actors, singers, choruses and orchestra_ (based on the novel by TGH Strehlow)

- John Stanton & Aaron Pedersen, speakers ; 
Rodney Macann, bass baritone ; 
David Bruce, boy soprano ; 
Sydney Children's Choir / Lyn Williams ; 
Ntaria Ladies Choir / David Roennfeldt ; 
Sydney Philharmonia Motet Choir / Brett Weymarck ; 
Sydney SO / David Porcelijn (ABC Classics)

Another listen to *Journey to Horseshoe Bend, * this time I sensed more subtleties in the plot, in terms of the interweaving of Aboriginal spirituality, Biblical narraitves and stories of the pioneer life in the desert. The setting is the harshness and beauty of the Australian landscape, and there is also a sense of the layers of history, with Strehlow's son narrating as both a boy and adult (so in present and past tense).

It's quite interesting, and I can understand how initially this project was envisaged to be an opera and only became a cantata later. The story tells itself, but there are ambiguities here too. Dying in the desert, Strehlow feels that his God has abandoned him, and this could have ended on a dark note with him alone in the wilderness (like Schoenberg's _Moses und Aron_, maybe). But it ends in a celebratory mood, rejoicing in the beauty of nature, humanity and music.

My initial review of it is here: http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-715.html#post732320










*Ravel* _String Quartet in F major_

- Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani & Elisa Pegreffi, violins ; Piero Farulli, viola ; Franco Rossi, cello (Eloquence)

Finishing with another favourite string quartet, *Ravel's.*


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" required listening, *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 4, w. Philharmonia/Muti (rec. c1977).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

These early Italian vocal works of Handel are simply delicious.


----------



## KenOC

Schumann, Symphony No. 1 'Spring', Nikolaus Harnoncourt & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. On the radio. Nice how Schumann uses the theme from "Lawrence of Arabia" in the slow movement. The sly dog!


----------



## Esterhazy




----------



## SimonNZ

"Estampie: Instrumental Music From The Middle Ages" - Thomas Binkley, dir.


----------



## KenOC

Ferdinand Reis, Piano Concerto No. 8 in A-flat, Hinterhuber/Grodd. Good listening.


----------



## Pugg

​Starting this crispy Sunday with: Rossini string sonatas :wave:


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in A Flat, Op.114

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Pavel Haas' String Quartet No.3 - Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Weston

Sadly I did not have the day of art and music I had planned. I get headaches in autumn, and today it was debilitating. (Why in the autumn? I don't get it.) But I did manage a little music this evening. 
*
John Linton Gardner: Piano Concerto No. 1 in Bb, Op. 34 *
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra







I heard a couple of fleeting great phrases that could have been main themes, but they were just development permutations. The piano work is dazzling, but -- I don't know. I'm forgetting everything a few seconds after hearing. There is nothing to report in the "blown away recently" thread, but I suppose they can't all be Beethoven.

Ahh! Movement 3 is a nice fugue or fughetta. All is forgiven.

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 in A, Op. 141*
Ladislav Slovak / Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra / Slovak Philharmonic Chorus








I was little too blurry to play "spot the quote" for this. I just let it flow over me as music -- mercifully lighter than many other Shostakovich works except in the finale. He does get a bit rock n' roll with that drum beat at end. That's unexpected.

Like Manxfeeder I had some Schoenberg I was ready to digest in the playlist, but I think I'll wait until the brain fog lifts. Maybe tomorrow.
*
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto 1 in D*
Eugene Ormandy / Philadelphia Orchestra / Isaac Stern, screechything








I need a version of this with a _pleasant _violin tone. Why is it the more famous the violinist the more it reminds me of a visit to the dentist? I'm going to have to invest in the younger generation of musicians. It's not only a way to support the arts, it's probably a better overall experience.

Oh, when I noticed the Prokofiev and not the violin tone it was fabulous. That 2nd movement is a blast, and here Stern's tone seems to fit perfectly.


----------



## samurai

Piotr Chaikovskii--*Symphony No.4 in F Minor, Op.36,* performed by the Leonard Bernstein led New York Philharmonic. 
Anton Bruckner--*Symphony No.4 in E-Flat Major {"Romantic"} and Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, *both featuring Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## opus55

Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924)

Die Brautwahl


----------



## senza sordino

Moeran Violin Concerto, Delius Legende, Holst A Song of the Night, Elgar Chanson de matin, chanson de nuit, Salut d'amour, RVW The Lark Ascending







Walton Spitfire prelude and fugue, Sinfonia Concertante, Hindemith Variations, March for "The History of the English Speaking Peoples"


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924)
> 
> Die Brautwahl


Interesting looking. How is it?


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> Interesting looking. How is it?


Thought the same when I found it in used bookstore. Still in Act I, it's strange but that's what's keeping me interested so far. Reminds me of Alban Berg's operas.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Thought the same when I found it in used bookstore. Still in Act I, it's strange but that's what's keeping me interested so far. Reminds me of Alban Berg's operas.


The Amazon samples sounded pretty good.


----------



## Blancrocher

J.S. Bach: Violin Concertos and orchestral arrangements of other pieces (Joshua Bell, ASMF); Grigory Sokolov playing the Fantasia & Fugue in A minor.






I'd buy the latter recording in a second if it was available anywhere. I love the improvisatory approach Sokolov takes with this monumental--and comparatively rarely recorded--masterwork.


----------



## dgee

Pictures at an Exhibition on piano for the first time! Go figure









Greatly enjoying it, predictably enough


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven - Diabelli Variations Op. 120*
Stephen Kovacevich (Piano)[Philips, 1968]










*Bridge - Piano Music Vol. 2
Piano Sonata
Lament for Catherine
Improvisations
Three Sketches
Moderato
Pensees fugitives I
Scherzettino*
Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos, 2007]










*
Beethoven - 15 Variations & Fugue in E flat Op.35, 'Eroica'
6 Variations in F, Op. 34*
Louis Lortie (Piano) [Chandos, 1990]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Mazurkas, Op. 6, 7, 17, 24 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## Art Rock

In the mood for one of the most famous composers and compositions.


----------



## Pugg

Also Brahms : Requiem , Sinopoli/ Popp/ Brendel


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Violin Concerto in A Minor, BWV 1041

Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Julia Fischer, violin


----------



## Bas

Yesterday evening:

Ludwig van Beethoven - String quartets in G major opus 18 no. 2, in B flat major opus 18 no. 6, in F major opus 135
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)









Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn & Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel - String quartet no. 2. opus 13 in Am, String Quartet in E-flat (Fanny), String Quartet no. 6 opus 80 in Fm
By Quatuor Ebene, on Virgin Classics









Franz Schubert - Piano Sonatas D894 in G, D850 in D
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Currently:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony 8, Symphony 7
By The orchestra of the 18th century, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Glossa









Number 8, the more I hear it, is just as great as the show horses, the finale is so bright, such energetic music.


----------



## D Smith

To celebrate RVW's birthday today I listened to two of his best choral works, Sancta Civitas and Dona nobis pacem. It would be hard to imagine better performances than what Richard Hickox and company do here. Bryn Terfel is sublime.


----------



## bejart

Wilhelm Friedmann Bach (1710-1784): Duet No.1 in E Minor

Wolfgang Schulz, flute -- Hansjorg Schellenberger, oboe


----------



## jim prideaux

Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O. in performances of Nielsen 1st symphony, the flute concerto (with soloist Patrick Gallois) and 'An Imaginary trip to the Faroe Islands'......what a great disc, outstanding performance and interpretation and usual BIS standard of engineering etc !


----------



## Blancrocher

The Emerson SQ playing Haydn; Fou Ts'ong playing Mozart


----------



## George O

dgee said:


> *Pictures at an Exhibition on piano* for the first time! Go figure
> 
> View attachment 53242
> 
> 
> Greatly enjoying it, predictably enough


The way it should be!


----------



## George O

Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky (1839-1881): Pictures at an Exhibition

Sviatoslav Richter, piano

on Columbia (NYC), from 1961
recorded 1958

I agree with the cover.


----------



## Pugg

​Rossini: Semiramide .
Dame Joan Sutheralnd , Marilyn Horne, Bonynge conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)*
Stefan Parkman / Danish National Choir / et al








Via Spotify, this is my first listen to Gubaidulina other than the snippets I had heard previously. I remember this work sounding pleasant enough for morning, and since this is Sun day -- why not? I enjoyed it a lot, though it's a little subdued for getting me energized on a damp overcast morning, and it seems to depict an entire day, not just morning. I'm loving the didgeridoo-like sounds she's getting out of the -- is it the cello? I'll need to research the best recording for my collection.

*D. Scarlatti: Keyboard sonatas, K. 119, K. 126, K. 201, K. 203, K. 212, K. 261 and K. 444*
Jeno Jando, piano








Now for a little more sunshine. Jando does as great job here as always. I'm only listening to about half of this CD. I need to get busy.


----------



## Cheyenne

Charming & enjoyable works for very occasional listening, _very well _played.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra*
Zimmerman, Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi [BIS, rec. 2009]

*Mathis der Maler Symphony 
Nobilissima Visione
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber*
Franz Paul Decker, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra [Naxos, rec. 1994]


----------



## Vaneyes

For* RVW* birthday (1872).


----------



## starthrower

Disc 6 Violin Concerto/Romance for Violin & Orchestra/Sonata No.1 for violin & piano










This is a great bargain set if you want explore Nielsen's music. The orchestral works
are performed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic under Douglas Bostock.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Yesterday I had a Beethoven day. I watched a three hour documentary on YouTube about his life and his music. Then I listened to his 2, 3, 5 and 7 symphonies on cd. It looks like I'm continuing that theme today as I'm listening to his violin concerto, played by Arabella Steinbacher. Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## hpowders

Anton Bruckner Symphony No. 8 Leopold Nowak Edition
Berlin Philharmonic
Eugen Jochum

If you like this symphony, this performance is very fine.


----------



## brotagonist

Haydn Symphonies 100 "Military", 101 "The Clock", 102
Jochum/LPO









I'm sure that I've been wading through this set for a month and I am only today winding up the fourth of five* discs  I've given it a lot of time and I think it's paying off. A few times, I thought I knew the music and, suddenly, it took an unexpected turn. I must have been noticing some similarity to another one of the Haydn symphonies that I am gradually getting to know. Just to recognize something and then to notice it is not exactly what I was expecting is really quite an achievement. This cycle is a huge one!

*Disc 5 contains live versions of 88, 91 and 98. I'm not really sure why they included it, since only the latter is one of the "London" set, but I presume this completes Jochum's Haydn on DG.


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Eugen Jochum was excellent in both Bruckner and Haydn.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am having a Beethoven day as well with his piano sonatas, performed by Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Something to brighten up your Sunday. I just watched it twice!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I should really be in bed as I have to be up in 4 hours for 13 hour shift but I have made the mistake of finding *The Salzburg Song Recital - Songs by Hugo Wolf performed by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Wilhelm Furtwangler*.
> 
> Disc 106 or the Wilhelm Furtwangler - The Legacy boxed set.
> 
> A hair over 64 minutes of musical pleasure then a futile attempt at sleep. I really should learn not to put anything on this late but in my defence - this performance is simply worth it.


. . . and you really should be 'punished' for not listening to Elisabeth first. You want sympathy from _me_?-- not a chance. _;D_


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Jommelli (1714-1774): "Temistocle" Sinfonia

Enzo Amato conducting the Orchestra da Camera di Napoli


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> You are quite bad for my bank account... but then you've likely heard that before. :devil:


I'll _DECIMATE_ it.

Bull market for me.

Bear market for everyone else.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm in the mood for some Viennese bon-bons...
> 
> None finer.
> 
> Now my Marschallin... I was browsing the web and stumbled upon this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


"Life as it should and ought to be," as Aristotle would say.

I've always loved that picture of my two Goddesses together.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> These early Italian vocal works of Handel are simply delicious.


Countess Cavalieri, what can you tell me about Miss Milanesi on the recording?


----------



## bejart

Antonio Sacchini (1730-1786): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.2, No.1

Quartetto Academica: Mariana Sirbu and Ruxandra Colan, violins -- Constantin Zanidache, viola -- Mihia Dancila, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

Balakirev 1st Symphony and the two 'symphonic poems', Russia and Tamara......an admirable performance by Svetlanov and the USSR S.O.


----------



## hpowders

Anton Bruckner Symphony No. 8, Robert Haas Edition
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

One of Boulez' finest performances. Astonishingly good!
Gorgeous playing and the recorded sound is magnificent.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerti, 1, w. Janis (rec.1962), 3 w. Argerich (rec.1982).


----------



## D Smith

Continuing with the RVW birthday bash - Handley and the LPO perform Job. Some consider this his best orchestral work. I think there are others as good, but this makes for exquisite listening.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Balakirev 1st Symphony and the two 'symphonic poems', Russia and Tamara......an admirable performance by Svetlanov and the USSR S.O.


'Admirable'?-- that _Tamara _of Svetlanov's is tremendous. _;D_

Thumbs-up.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Continuing with the RVW birthday bash - Handley and the LPO perform Job. Some consider this his best orchestral work. I think there are others as good, but this makes for exquisite listening.


That has the most powerful organ of all of the _Jobs_. _Fan-TAS-tic. _ Truly Divine Intervention when it comes in.


----------



## DaveS

Listening to NPR repeat broadcast of the opening night at Carnegie Hall on October 1st. Sir Simon Rattle conducting the Berlin Philharmonic in Rachmaninoff's Symphonic Dances; then Anne-Sophie Mutter, soloist Violin, Bruch's Violin Concerto #1, and finally Stravinsky's Firebird. Excerpts.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 8 BPO / Karajan (DG)

Don't know which is best of HvK's three recordings. They are astounding!


----------



## Mika

Shosty cycle continued and more


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I was listening to this a few nights ago; and then again this morning.

The young Elisabeth Schwarzkopf is positively exquisite in this. The flawless legato and line. The passion. The sensuous beauty of tone and dramatic expressivity is just so ravishingly conveyed.

I can't get enough of the entire second act with her; nor, of course, her "_Sachs! Mein Freund_" and the subsequent quintet from Act III.

The entire performance-- principals and conducting-- is just so brimming with life and off the charts.

I'm so glad I pulled it off the shelf and listened to it again.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 99 in E-Flat Major; Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and you really should be 'punished' for not listening to Elisabeth first. You want sympathy from _me_?-- not a chance. _;D_


:lol:

Whilst the performance was indeed worth the lack of sleep, the backs of my eyes feel like they have been subjected to Ludovico Technique. My shift at work - towards the end - can be illustrated thus:









Thankfully, no Ludwig Van was harmed during the day :lol:

I didn't even realise this disc was in the box set, I stumbled upon it completely by chance. A timely reminder that some of the best discoveries are those which seemingly appear from nowhere (and the importance of Sleep)

Onto my current listening, it presently consists of *Brahms' Symphonies 1 & 3 performed by Herbert Von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker* from the Seventies. To be honest this is a recording which got filed away and almost forgotten. I think I prefer it to Barenboim's recordings with the Chicago Symphony which acted as my introduction to these pieces.

_Klaus Tennstedt's recordings of these pieces with the London Philharmoni_c remain my all time favourites (a rare albeit narrow defeat for Maestro Furtwängler) in these specific symphonies but Karajan is definitely breaking in to my top five.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> :lol:
> 
> Whilst the performance was indeed worth the lack of sleep, the backs of my eyes feel like they have been subjected to Ludovico Technique. My shift at work - towards the end - can be illustrated thus:
> 
> View attachment 53295
> 
> 
> Thankfully, no Ludwig Van was harmed during the day :lol:
> 
> I didn't even realise this disc was in the box set, I stumbled upon it completely by chance. A timely reminder that some of the best discoveries are those which seemingly appear from nowhere (and the importance of Sleep)
> 
> Onto my current listening, it presently consists of *Brahms' Symphonies 1 & 3 performed by Herbert Von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker* from the Seventies. To be honest this is a recording which got filed away and almost forgotten. I think I prefer it to Barenboim's recordings with the Chicago Symphony which acted as my introduction to these pieces.
> 
> _Klaus Tennstedt's recordings of these pieces with the London Philharmoni_c remain my all time favourites (a rare albeit narrow defeat for Maestro Furtwängler) in these specific symphonies but Karajan is definitely breaking in to my top five.


_
"It's a sin! It's a sin! . . . It's a SIIIIIIIIN!!"_ Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Don't worry. I won't spank you over it. . . just Woodduck. . . but he likes being spanked.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Appalachian Spring*

I didn't think I was a fan of the chamber version after hearing the Naxos recording, but this one might change my mind.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> _
> "It's a sin! It's a sin! . . . It's a SIIIIIIIIN!!"_ Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Don't worry. I won't spank you over it. . . just Woodduck. . . but he likes being spanked.


I must be tired because the dialogue not only conjures Burgess' humble narrator but also the Pet Shop Boys...

Lack of sleep and the relentless infliction of commercial radio at work can do strange things... :lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Admirable'?-- that _Tamara _of Svetlanov's is tremendous. _;D_
> 
> Thumbs-up.


prone to understatement I suppose!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I must be tired because the dialogue not only conjures Burgess' humble narrator but also the Pet Shop Boys...
> 
> Lack of sleep and the relentless infliction of commercial radio at work can do strange things... :lol:


_"What then, dids't thou in thy mind then have, Din?_"-- Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Alex can go on me on a road trip to L.A. any _DAY_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> prone to understatement I suppose!


Are you British by any chance?

I'm Californian, myself.

You'll understate and I'll gush it's great.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Pierre Boulez
Livre pour quatuor (1962 version)*
Quatuor Parisii (Boulez - Complete Works CD2) [DG, released 2013]

Grand stuff, this!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 151 "Sweet comfort, my Jesus comes"

For the 3rd day of Christmas - Leipzig, 1725

Wilfred Böttcher, cond.

edit: and Masaaki Suzuki's:


----------



## KenOC

Corigliano's Conjurer, a percussion concerto. Evelyn Glennie on woods, metals, and skins.


----------



## cjvinthechair

After a ...slightly dispiriting weekend, some beautiful choral music:

Dmitri Bortniansky - Choir Concerti (1,3,32) 



Valery Gavrilin - from choir concerto 'Chime' 



T. Vladyshevskaya - All night vigil (17th century Russian) 



Vladimir Ciolac - Magnificat


----------



## SimonNZ

KenOC said:


> Corigliano's Conjurer, a percussion concerto. Evelyn Glennie on woods, metals, and skins.


I was _very_ impressed by that when I heard it for the first time the other day.


----------



## Cheyenne

Joining in with the Phantasy Quintet for Mr. Williams' birthday!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Countess Cavalieri, what can you tell me about Miss Milanesi on the recording?

A fine performance. I can't say anyone stands out quite to the extent of a Lorraine Hunt Lieberson or Philippe Jaroussky... but almost all of these Glossa Handel recordings have been quite splendid. While we might not be living in an era of great singers of the Classical & Romantic repertoire to match the best of the not-so-distant past, we are most certainly living in a true Renaissance when it comes to Baroque and the "early music" repertoire.

I came to classical music first through Bach, Vivaldi, and Handel and I remain a great Baroque aficionado. I'm surprised that you are not more of a Baroque fan yourself. Surely nothing suits the diva quite like powdered wigs, lace, tulle, and satin gowns constructed like floats for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.



















I actually worked for the Macy's Parade designers for a short while (in Hoboken, NJ) just out of art school and my wife and I were married dressed in 18th century garb complete with powdered wiggs and a costume party reception. We wanted to get married on Halloween day... but it was already booked, so we settled on Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## millionrainbows

Bach: WTC Book 1 (PILZ Vienna Master Series 2-CD 1989). Christiane Jaccottet, harpsichord. This is the cheapest of the cheap. I see this Vienna Masters Series all the time used and in thrift shops. This one was in Goodwill, for $1.99. I couldn't find a listing in Amazon, so I posted an image of a similar-looking cover, with the big "2-CD" sticker and same typography.

As far as the music, I'm fine with it; the harpsichord is not overly bright, and the performance is good. During my Amazon search I put in "Christiane Jaccottet," and I notice she appears as harpsichordist on a version of Frank Martin's Petite Concertante, so she is not totally obscure. Well worth the $2 admission.


----------



## bejart

Johann Hartmann (1726-1793): Symphony No.4 in G Major

Lars Ulrik Mortensen conducting Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## JACE

joen_cph said:


> Cf. #11800:
> 
> Well, it turns out that the Notting Hill district shop is still there, now called "Music & Goods Exchange", with slight modifications, and that it was established back in 1967 ... It still has a classical branch http://www.mgeshops.com/classical-music-exchange
> Hope I´ll be able to visit London and also pop in there again (it´s a pity that good accomodation that city is so expensive ...).


How about that! I assumed that it'd be long gone...


----------



## KenOC

millionrainbows said:


> Bach: WTC Book 1 (PILZ Vienna Master Series 2-CD 1989). Christiane Jaccottet, harpsichord. This is the cheapest of the cheap. I see this Vienna Masters Series all the time used and in thrift shops. This one was in Goodwill, for $1.99.


Well caught, MR. Here's another Vienna Master Series to watch for: Dubravka Tomsic playing Scarlatti. Wonderful. It's been reissued several times over the years on various labels in various guises. Listening to it now!










Where I lived, this series was originally sold from cardboard display stands in supermarkets, $5 a disc when new classical CDs usually went for $15. No Naxos in those days!


----------



## SimonNZ

Songs Of The Three Bishoprics: Sacred Chant From Medieval Lorraine" - Schola Metensis


----------



## Bruce

I started my day with some Haydn:

Cello Concerto in C, Hob. VIIb:1 as performed by Laszlo Varga with Dorati conducting the Bamberg SO
String Quartet in B minor, Op. 64, No. 2 played by the Caspar da Salo Quartet 

Afterwards, some Weber - his Trio for Piano, flute and cello in G minor, Op. 63,
Mozart - Divertimento No. 11 in D, K.251,
and finally Joachim Raff's Octet in C, Op. 176


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 2
Kathleen Battle, Maureen Forrester
Westminster Choir
New York Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta
Live, March 7, 1982, Avery Fisher Hall

One of the best things Zubin Mehta has ever done.
Absolutely riveting!


----------



## millionrainbows

Philip Glass: Etudes for Piano, vol. I, no. 1-10. Philip Glass, piano (Orange Mountain Music). Philip Glass admits that he is no "real" pianist; at least, I hope that's what he meant, because he's not. But that should not stop the enjoyment of these performances.

It does underscore a "truth" about his music, him, and minimalism in general (here I go into "bigot" mode): this is simplistic music. That can be good or bad. No doubt, effective music is often accomplished by simple means, not complexity or super-human facility; music which creates "moods" or evokes states of mind and being is what I call effective music. This is what music should do: communicate with the listener, and evoke experiential states, from the composer to the listener, or from "the music itself" to us.

Etude no. 5 is the first one that "grabbed" me here. It is introspective, minor, brooding. It evokes mood. The chord changes are the usual Glass-ian "off" progressions which do not sound based on traditional notions of function. It's disturbing, and at the same time, simple and curious.

I keep going back to the feeling that "you must believe in yourself" when I hear Glass; how else could he have done it, if not with sheer tenacity, work, and convincing others to believe in what he was doing.

Perhaps this is the secret; what Glass is after seems to be related to him, and his persona, but it must be that whatever it is, is _bigger_ than that, bigger than any one person. Bigger than Philip Glass, who is, after all, only a taxi-driver, descended of immigrants, from New York City, an outsider.

Number nine: he's on his game here. Mood to the max. Technique seems not to matter; the ideas flow out naturally, as a part of his being. He is, after all, just a man sitting at a piano, playing his simplistic visions, which evoke some feeling of a sacred nature, of being, of life and the heart. Yes, this is good music.

Take pity on Philip Glass; and may God have mercy on us all.


----------



## senza sordino

Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. The Copland is really interesting, Barber sublime and Bernstein wrote his piano trio after reading the scores of Ravel. 








Brahms Requiem this morning. At music camp this past summer, we played the 1st, 4th and 7th movement. Really cool to be in the orchestra while 100 people behind me were singing. The first movement there are no violins, so I could just listen. 








Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, American in Paris, I got rhythm. My mother said to me "Earl Wild, never heard of him" Seriously? 








RVW English Folk Song Suite, Holst Suites 1&2 and Hammersmith for wind band. What me, listening to music without strings? Crikey.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Last disc of the weekend

*LvB

Piano sonatas 30, 31 and 32*
King Alfred at the keyboard
Philips digital set, recorded 1996

I often forget the A flat sonata, Op 110 when I listen to late Beethoven as my attention is usually drawn first to my favourites, Op. 101, 109 and 111. So I made sure to include it this time. Sublime.

Goodnight, all, and see you here again next weekend.


----------



## D Smith

I finished up the RVW remembrance day with his final symphony, #9. I've not listened to this work as much as some of his others, but now will be returning to it more frequently. Autumnal in parts and sardonic in others I found it compelling and engaging and fitting for a cool October evening. Sir Adrian conducted the LPO in a fine performance.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1.

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 - Evgeny Kissin - Seiji Ozawa


----------



## bejart

Antonio Bartolomeo Bruni (1757-1821): Viola Sonata in C Major, Op.27, No.1

Antonello Farulli, viola -- Gabriele Micheli, harpsichord -- Francesco Dillon, cello


----------



## KenOC

Poulenc, Concerto Champetre. A fun work!


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 4 & 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 7


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.42 in G Major

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Guest

I was too busy hearing the Takacs Quartet with Marc-Andre Hamelin today to listen to recorded music!  (Haydn Op.64 No.3, Debussy Quartet, Franck Piano Quintet.) It was transcendent.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It's time for some Bruckner. Symphony No 2.

Bruckner Symphony No 2 C minor Georg Solti .


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Serkin/ Berstein

My favorite piano concertos 3 and 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 15.
The second movement is extremely intense. The whole thing is fantastic. Enthusiastically recommended.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Planctus" - Studio Der Fruhen Musik, Thomas Binkley


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's "Orgelbuchlein" Chorale Preludes BWV 599-644 - Marie-Claire Alain, organ


----------



## senza sordino

Lots of music today, including my own practicing. 
On the stereo
Britten Piano and Violin Concerti







Britten Les Illuminations, Serenade for tenor, horn and strings, Nocturne







Prokofiev Violin Sonatas


----------



## SimonNZ

Franco Donatoni's Lied - Andrea Molino, cond.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm again traversing *Brahmsian* territory.

*Symphony No. 1 *is my favourite of Brahms' symphonic oeuvre. It is well represented in my collection, thrice by the current interpreter I listening too - *Sergiu Celibidache*.

Today it his *Münchner Philharmoniker recording* - my favourite of Celibidache's recordings. Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker have that special synergistic bond the Klemperer shared with the Philharmonia or Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic. One could mention countless others of course such as Furtwängler, Karajan et al. but for me Tennstedt and Klemperer are always the first two who come to mind.

I mentioned yesterday whilst listening to Karajan in this very piece that Tennstedt is my preferred interpreter. Like the Karajan, I have not heard this recording in some time - prompting a review of my preferred recordings.

If I were to list my six for this Symphony, it would presently be:
- Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra
- Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker
- Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker
- Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia
- Claudio Abbado & the Berliner Philharmoniker
- Herbert Von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker ('70's)

My rankings are all extremely close, but listening to Celibidache & his Münchner forces this morning really struck me - the contrast to the Karajan I listened to last night. Both excellent and very different. The list could actually be broken down to five as I consider Klemperer and Furtwängler to be equals in terms of quality and enjoyment.


----------



## SimonNZ

Osip Kozlovsky's Requiem - Vladimir Yesipov, cond.

which does, indeed, deserve to be much better known - or at least represented by more than just one recording (fine though it is)


----------



## Blancrocher

Magnus Lindberg: Chamber works with cello (the composer with Anssi Karttunen and Kari Kriikku); orchestral works (various performers)


----------



## csacks

I had no time to listen to Tchaikovsky´s 4th Symphony in the week end. So it is time to do that.
Neeme Jervi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Cello Sonata in D Minor

Tatty Theo, cello -- Carolyn Gibley, harpsichord


----------



## Couac Addict

Just a great recording...


----------



## Pugg

__

Renée Fleming singing American arias .


----------



## Jeff W

Listening to a concert I recorded off the radio last night. The Albany Symphony Orchestra, led by David Alan Miller, played:

Clint Needham: The Body Electric
Edward Elgar: Enigma Variations
Max Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Minor (Joshua Bell, Violin)

This was the opening night concert for the 2014-2015 season that I couldn't attend...

Now, to go back and hand out 'likes'!


----------



## Badinerie

Continuing my exploration of Beethovens Quartets in EMI's Hungarian Quartet LP Series 
Volume one of the Late Quartets.
No 12 in E flat opus 127 is a thing of great beauty! 
No 16 in F opus 135 is up next.


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


> I was too busy hearing the Takacs Quartet with Marc-Andre Hamelin today to listen to recorded music!  (Haydn Op.64 No.3, Debussy Quartet, Franck Piano Quintet.) It was transcendent.


You poor guy!


----------



## JACE

Prompted by AClockworkOrange's post about Brahms' First Symphony:










*Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 / Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra*
via Spotify


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

The Complete String Quartets (Vol. 2 Nos. 6-11)

The Borodin Quartet

AND to fill out side 6:

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Two Pieces for String Octet, op 11 (1925)

The Prokofiev Quartet

3-LP box set on Melodiya / Seraphim :angel: (Hollywood, California), from 1968
recorded 1967

5 stars


----------



## rrudolph

I picked up 15 CDs this weekend. Four of them are this:

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg








When Sawallisch was hired as MD here in Philadelphia, there was a minor backlash against him. It seems that some folks had gotten used to the flamboyance of Muti and saw Sawallisch as a too-conservative, boring stick-in-the-mud. I was not one of those people. His solid, Germanic approach seems to work pretty well in this opera at least.


----------



## D Smith

La Clarinette Francaise - Delightful music for a Monday morning. It has sonatas by Poulenc and Saint-Saens and other short works and transcriptions.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

JACE said:


> Prompted by AClockworkOrange's post about Brahms' First Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 / Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra*
> via Spotify


I'm glad to have prompted you JACE :tiphat:

If I were building my own Brahms cycle from scratch, I would use this - the First Symphony especially - as my foundation.

I hope you enjoy those performances JACE


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 1
Chicago Symphony
Claudio Abbado

No surprises here. Mainstream tempo choices with a very exciting final coda.
All one could want in a Mahler 1 I would say.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm glad to have prompted you JACE :tiphat:
> 
> If I were building my own Brahms cycle from scratch, I would use this - the First Symphony especially - as my foundation.
> 
> I hope you enjoy those performances JACE


Strong stuff! I liked it very much! Thanks for the heads-up. 

Tennstedt was quite a conductor. I've only discovered him recently (thru recordings, of course), but I've enjoyed nearly everything I've heard from him.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music; Five Mystical Songs; Fantasia on Christmas Carols; Flos Campi / Matthew Best, English Chamber Orchestra, Corydon Singers*

Listening to _Flos Campi_ at this moment. Such a superb composition. And Nobuko Imai plays so beautifully!


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 4
Concertgebouw Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein
Helmut Wittek, boy soprano

An okay performance for three movements if you can tolerate Bernstein's indulgences; but then the boy soprano ruins it.

If Mahler wanted a boy soprano to sing the finale, he would have indicated so. He didn't.

If you want Bernstein in Mahler 4, stick with the old NY Philharmonic with the wonderful Reri Grist. Not only is she one of the best ever to sing this, Bernstein is much less mannered.


----------



## brotagonist

Happy Thanksgiving (Erntedankfest), everyone!

c'n://new









Berio's Sinfonia is one of the most known works of the last century, that boasts quite a lot of different performances on disc. Over the years, I have owned at least two different ones, but never this one by Eötvös/Gothenburg SO, so I am excited to get to know it over the next few days!

What excites me almost even more is that the disc also includes an 18-minute orchestral piece, Ekphrasis, that I have never previously heard. Berio's output is mostly vocal, so this is a treat!


----------



## millionrainbows

A Chance Operation: The John Cage Tribute (Koch 2-CD). My favorites pieces thus far are Kronos (excerpt from Thirty Pieces for String Quartet), Patrick Moraz (a fusion keyboardist using prepared piano samples to play Dance # 1), Ken Nordine, the "beatnik" poet-humorist (a Cage Went in Search of a Bird), Larry Austin, David Tudor, and James Tenney. Included is Frank Zappa's version of 4'33".


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53334
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 4
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Leonard Bernstein
> Helmut Wittek, boy soprano
> 
> A very fine performance for three movements and then the boy soprano ruins it.
> If Mahler wanted a boy soprano to sing the finale, he would have specified it. He didn't.
> Too bad. This was almost a great performance.
> If you want Bernstein in Mahler 4, stick with the old NY Philharmonic with the wonderful Reri Grist.


hp, Have you heard Abravanel's M4 with *Netania Davrath*? She's the best singer that I've ever heard in that work, bar none.

It can be downloaded for a pittance. It's part of the "Big Mahler Box," which includes the complete Abravanel, Utah SO cycle.

Amazon has the "Big Mahler Box" for $2.99. If you have Amazon Prime, you can even listen for free. ...Usual disclaimers about no commercial connection to Amazon.


----------



## Guest

I just listened to Munch with the BSO on RCA performing Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Overture, along with the Serenade for Strings, on LP. Wonderful performance - I think the Serenade is my second favorite work of Tchaikovsky's, after the 6th Symphony.


----------



## JACE

Now back to Stokowski:










*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Scriabin: Le Poem de l'extase / Stokowski, New Philharmonia Orchestra*

I have both of these works conducted by Stoki on Decca/Phase 4 LPs. But I'm just now listening to these *live* recordings with the New Philharmonia for the first time. Interesting to compare.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now back to Stokowski:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Scriabin: Le Poem de l'extase / Stokowski, New Philharmonia Orchestra *
> 
> I have both of these works conducted by Stoki on Decca/Phase 4 LPs. But I'm just now listening to these *live* recordings with the New Philharmonia for the first time. Interesting to compare.


I have that.

I like that _Symphonie Fantastique_ of his well enough. _The Poem of Ecstasy_ is 'good,'- not anywhere in the league of his live Royal Philharmonic performance, though.

Anyway, just my blonde-thoughts.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonín Dvořák - Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104 (Jacqueline Du Pré; Daniel Barenboim; Chicago Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## opus55

Bach Cantatas 85 183 199 & 175

_Barbara Schlick, Andreas Scholl, Christoph Pregardien
Ensemble Baroque de Limoges
Christophe Coin_










Spotifying by label. Searched for "label:naive" to browse through one of my favorite labels.


----------



## Orfeo

*Edouard Lalo *
Cello Concerto in D Minor
-Maximilian Hornung, Violoncello.
-The Augsburger Philharmonic/Stefan Klingele.
-->Live performance of February 25th, 2014 (with a nice encore).
--->




Enjoy!


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I have that.
> 
> I like that _Symphonie Fantastique_ of his well enough. _The Poem of Ecstasy_ is 'good,'- not anywhere in the league of his live Royal Philharmonic performance, though.


MB, are you referring to this one?










Also, have you heard Stoki's live _Poem of Ecstacy_ that was released on Phase 4 with the Czech Phil? I think it's pretty incredible. Is this RPO recording better than that?!?!?


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - The Symphonies (Chailly) (5 CD)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Khatchaturian and Kabalevsky violin concertos , Jarvi and the SNO with soloist Lydia Mordkovitch

increasingly one of my favourite 'listens'......there are other great violin concertos by Russian composers that are also arguably less well known...Myaskovsky and Weinberg for example!


----------



## JACE

Revisiting this weekend's Saturday Symphony listening:










*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 / Mariss Jansons, Oslo PO (Chandos)*


----------



## rrudolph

Faure: Piano Quartet #2 Op. 15








Scriabin: Sonata #9 Op.68 "Black Mass"/Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives


----------



## Itullian

rrudolph said:


> I picked up 15 CDs this weekend. Four of them are this:
> 
> Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
> View attachment 53325
> 
> 
> When Sawallisch was hired as MD here in Philadelphia, there was a minor backlash against him. It seems that some folks had gotten used to the flamboyance of Muti and saw Sawallisch as a too-conservative, boring stick-in-the-mud. I was not one of those people. His solid, Germanic approach seems to work pretty well in this opera at least.


A very good Meister. Weikl a bit bland, but Heppner is great. Excellent sound.


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Schumann´s Cello Concert and Bloch´s Schelomo (I would spell it with no e, but it is done like that in the cover). Leonard Bernstein is conducting the Orchestre National de France and Mstislav Rostropovich is playing the cello. It is not hard to understand why are they both so popular. A mind blowing disc!!!!


----------



## JACE

rrudolph said:


> Scriabin: Sonata #9 Op.68 "Black Mass"/Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
> View attachment 53343


I've never seen that one before. I bet it's good!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Countess Cavalieri, what can you tell me about Miss Milanesi on the recording?
> 
> A fine performance. I can't say anyone stands out quite to the extent of a Lorraine Hunt Lieberson or Philippe Jaroussky... but almost all of these Glossa Handel recordings have been quite splendid. While we might not be living in an era of great singers of the Classical & Romantic repertoire to match the best of the not-so-distant past, we are most certainly living in a true Renaissance when it comes to Baroque and the "early music" repertoire.
> 
> I came to classical music first through Bach, Vivaldi, and Handel and I remain a great Baroque aficionado. I'm surprised that you are not more of a Baroque fan yourself. Surely nothing suits the diva quite like powdered wigs, lace, tulle, and satin gowns constructed like floats for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually worked for the Macy's Parade designers for a short while (in Hoboken, NJ) just out of art school and my wife and I were married dressed in 18th century garb complete with powdered wiggs and a costume party reception. We wanted to get married on Halloween day... but it was already booked, so we settled on Friday the 13th!!!


I _love_ this post. _;D_-- feedback on the Glossa Handel, fashion, and personal marriage anecdote at the Macy's Parade, all.

Cute as hell.

-- and I _need_ that flaming-taffeta dress with the ribbons!!!! . . .

Its funny that you got into classical music by way of Bach, Vivaldi, and Handel; because I got a bit into baroque and classical music by way of _fashion books_ on the Sun King's Versailles and of course by de Laclos' _Les Liaisons dangereuses_-- which I actually read as a teenager prior to seeing the film.

I love the Rococo and the rouge-- I always have. I'm just catching up with the_ music_. My visuals don't always match my emotional temperaments. 'Restraint,' 'moderation,' and 'refraining from impetuous conduct' aren't exactly my strong points.


----------



## George O

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53334
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 4
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Leonard Bernstein
> Helmut Wittek, boy soprano
> 
> An okay performance for three movements if you can tolerate Bernstein's indulgences; but then the boy soprano ruins it.
> 
> If Mahler wanted a boy soprano to sing the finale, he would have indicated so. He didn't.
> 
> If you want Bernstein in Mahler 4, stick with the old NY Philharmonic with the wonderful Reri Grist. Not only is she one of the best ever to sing this, Bernstein is much less mannered.


Neither did Mahler state that the soprano had to be a woman. Thus, it seems, Mahler was neutral on the matter.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, are you referring to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, have you heard Stoki's live _Poem of Ecstacy_ that was released on Phase 4 with the Czech Phil? I think it's pretty incredible. Is this RPO recording better than that?!?!?


I don't care for his Phase Four reading, actually. The sound is sure good though.

I really get excited over that Music & Arts incarnation of the live Royal Philharmonic reading of his. The strings just take you into another _realm._ The blending, the bowing, the sweep, the _intensity._ The sound is a bit hollow, 'boxy,' and raw-- but not overbearingly so. . .

Since we're on the subject though, have you heard Svetlanov's Warner Classics' Poem of Ecstasy? It doesn't have the dramatic magic of the Stokowski-- its much slower; but its so atmospheric and exotic sounding. When I hear it, it gives me the feel of Prometheus sneaking into a hallowed hall of Olympus, looking for the fire to steal. . . or, even more topical for the times we live in: someone like Stanley Kubrick sneaking into an Illuminati ceremony in some gorgeously-ensconced mansion in Belgium, and witnessing some arcane, ritualistic ceremony of theirs with his high-powered camera.

The visual possibilities of the Svetlanov are endless.

It also has the most tremendously powerful sound of any poem of ecstasy I've heard. The ending is phenomenal.


----------



## rrudolph

JACE said:


> I've never seen that one before. I bet it's good!


It is indeed. Also includes Scriabin's Sonata Fantasy #2 Op. 19, six studies from Op. 8 and 42, Four Pieces Op. 51 and Vers la Flamme Op. 72.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Since we're on the subject though, have you heard Svetlanov's Warner Classics' Poem of Ecstasy?


Nope. Haven't heard it. Will investigate.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Revisiting this weekend's Saturday Symphony listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 / Mariss Jansons, Oslo PO (Chandos)*


Jansons is good in this repertoire, but for the 4th and 6th, I much prefer Mravinsky with Leningrad on DG. Incredible performance.


----------



## Blancrocher

Magnus Lindberg: Violin Concerto (Kuusisto), Jubilees, Souvenir (Lindberg); Graffiti, Seht die Sonne (Oramo)


----------



## senza sordino

Mozart Requiem. I got this recording earlier this year in the bargain bin of my local drug store (chemist) 







Mozart Flute and Harp, Horn #4 and Clarinet Concerti







Mahler Symphony #4. This was the first symphony of Mahler I bought 30 years ago, on tape. I've since tossed all my cassettes. This is the CD I own and listened to. A few weeks ago I started my own Mahler cycle listening to all his symphonies in order, but it got interrupted when the CD I borrowed from the library didn't work. I bought my own copy of Mahler 3, and now my cycle continues. 








Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone. Music to be truly thankful for.


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> Jansons is good in this repertoire, but for the 4th and 6th, I much prefer Mravinsky with Leningrad on DG. Incredible performance.


I have Mravinsky's Tchaikovsky Syms. Nos. 4-6 with the Leningraders. I really like them too. 

Would hate to have to choose between Mravinsky and Jansons. Glad I don't have to! 

BTW: I like Bernstein and Ormandy and Scherchen in the Tchaik Fourth too.


----------



## Guest

Listening to Klemperer on LP - conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra performing Mozart's 25th and 40th symphonies, on Angel Records.

I find the LPs are great for orchestral works - the snap, crackle, and pop and hiss are masked by the music. In contrast, the two Rubinstein LPs I purchased of Chopins Ballades and Scherzos are more prominent in their crackling - more quiet space that reveals the background noise more.


----------



## Itullian

Enjoying my latest box in the Klemperer series.
Awesome as usual.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 in C major
Malmo Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann, Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129 (Jacqueline du Pré; Daniel Barenboim; New Philharmonia Orchestra).


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky, Variations on a Rococo Theme, Rostropovich/Karajan. What fine music! (Not badly played, either.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Jan Ladislav Dussek
Piano Sonata in F minor ("L'invocation"), Op. 77	
Piano Sonata in B flat major, Op. 9/1
Piano Sonata in C major, Op. 9/2
Piano Sonata in D major, Op. 9/3 *
Markus Becker (piano) [cpo, 2008]

Markus Becker is my favourite young pianist at the moment for his Hindemith, Schulhoff and now his Dussek. He's a great advocate for these attractive and powerful classical era piano sonatas. Op 77, Dussek's final work is slightly Schumann-esque with hints of Mendelssohn and Chopin too. Just shows you, these composers drew on what they had heard from earlier generations. The AllMusic critic makes the point that Dussek's Op. 9 sonatas sound as if they're Beethovenian in style, but, written in 1786, they are contemporaneous with Beethoven's works of his mid teens.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerti, 2 w. Ashkenazy (rec.1970/1), 4 w. ABM (rec.1957).

Note: For some recs.I haven't bothered to get the latest-greatest remastering for. Consequently, some old CD covers are becoming extinct, or nearly so. I do apologize for the pathetic pic for Rachy PC2. Also pathetic are the online retailers who hafta put their company logo on the covers...ruining their beauty. Much like those insecure TV stations who hafta show their logo throughout the programs they broadcast. And how about the lame-losing advertising thrust upon you while fueling your vehicle. I digress.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 152 "Walk in the way of faith"

For the 1st Sunday after Christmas Day - Weimar, 1714

Jeffrey Thomas, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Neither did Mahler state that the soprano had to be a woman. Thus, it seems, Mahler was neutral on the matter.


Wonder what his opinion would be for transgender.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Wonder what his opinion would be for transgender.


Deleted. [Heh heh, thought the better of that comment! But it was true, you know.]


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Brahms Piano Concerto 1.

Brahms Piano Concerto No 1 - Barenboim, Celibidache, 1991 .


----------



## Vaneyes

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


It wasn't that funny.:lol:


----------



## SimonNZ

Lyell Cresswell's To Aspro Pano Sto Aspro - Alan Tavener, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Trios, w. Borodin Trio (rec.1983); Preludes, Etudes-tableaux, w. Richter (rec.1971 - '88).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And I enjoyed Brahm's 1st Piano Concerto so much I'm listening to his 2nd.

Brahms Piano Concerto No 2 - Barenboim, Celibidache, 1991 .


----------



## opus55

Bach: Suites n°1, 2 & 3










Sounds delicious through headphones


----------



## Alfacharger

An ostinati fest today!


----------



## JACE

*Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5; Three Chorale Preludes / Stokowski, Philadelphia O*
Stokowski's approach to Bach may be anachronistic, but it's still powerful and lovely.


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Ottone in villa, RV729

_Sonia Prina, Julia Lezhneva, Veronica Cangemi, Roberta Invernizzi, Topi Lehtipuu

Il Giadino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini_


----------



## Sid James

*"Best of Lang Lang" compilation* (Disc two of double disc set)

*Lü* _Autumn Moon on a Calm Lake_

*Deng* _Spring Wind_

*Oldfield* _Music of the Spheres: Harbinger*_

*Du* _Straw Hat Dance_

*Desplat* _The Painted Veil: River Waltz*_

*Tan Dun* _The Banquet: Excerpts*_

*after Xian* _Yellow River Concerto: Ode to the Yellow River*_

*Schiller* _Time for Dreams_

*Zhu* _Happy Times_

*Hess* _Piano Concerto*_

*After Huang / Chen / Shen* _Horses_

- Lang Lang, piano (*tracks with orchestral accompaniment) (DGG)

The second disc of this Lang Lang compilation has a mix of Chinese traditional/folk arrangements, music from films, crossover, and the _Piano Concerto_ by Nigel Hess.

I quite liked the *Hess concerto*, aspects of it reminded me of Ravel's and also Rachmaninov. It's a piece that looks back to the early 20th century and displays Lang Lang's abilities very well. Prince Charles commissioned this work, in memory of the late Queen Mother, its unusual for the movements having titles as mini portraits of her character (_The smile, The love, The duty_).

Other than that, *Tan Dun's The Banquet* stood out, as well as the final piece on the disc, an example of _music by committee_ presumably from the Mao era. *Horses* conveyed the sounds of the animal in an uncannily realistic way, and here Lang Lang was joined by an uncredited musician (on some type of Chinese string instrument, I guess an er hu?). This was from a live recording, and it brought the house down.

Overall I found this set enjoyable listening, it offers a good selection from Lang Lang's many recordings.










*J. S. Bach* _St. Matthew Passion (highlights)_
- Soloists with Hungarian Festival Choir & Hungarian State SO under Géza Oberfrank (Naxos)

Another listen to *Bach's St. Matthew Passion*.

I aim to continue my explorations of his music here, but now I am going back to music already covered in recent weeks.










*Schubert* _String Quartet #15_
- Busch Quartet: Adolf Busch & Gösta Andreasson, violins ; Karl Doktor, viola ; Hermann Busch, cello (EMI)

Finishing with yet another favourite string quartet, *Schubert's 15th*.


----------



## JACE

*Mozart: The Complete Piano Trios / Beaux Arts Trio*
Disc 1 of 2


----------



## Bruce

Being in the mood for some Romantics today (well, mostly), my listening includes:

Mendelssohn - Calm Seas and Prosperous Voyage
Liszt - Les Preludes
Hindemith - Konzertmusik für Streichorchester und Blechbläser
Schubert - Orchestration (by Andy Stein) of Schubert's 14th String Quartet in D minor (Death and the Maiden)
Herman Goetz - Piano Concerto in B-flat


----------



## D Smith

With all the news about Mars recently I decided on some celestial listening - Holst, The Planets, Sir Adrian and the LPO. This remastered version sure sounds purty.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music: The Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos. Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## George O

Dances of Dowland

John Dowland (1563-1626)

Julian Bream, lute

on RCA (NYC), from 1968

I saw Bream when I was a teenager. One half of the concert was guitar, the other half was lute.


----------



## George O

*Finest performance of Mozart ever?*






Sara X Does Mozart's "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

CD seven from the Warner Karajan box set covering his EMI recordings from 1949-1960

The '53 _La Mer _ is among the most beautiful _La Mer's_ I've heard in terms of sting tone and in climaxes. The brass in the climax of the first movement takes a little longer than I'd ideally like to cascade-- but once the it starts, I think its the most powerful I've ever heard; the same can be said with the final climax to the last movement. My favorite climax to the first movement is still Karajan's sixties DG offering; whereas my favorite dramatic treatment of the last movement and the climax at the end is still the Reiner.



















This EMI Karajan/Philharmonia _La Mer_ is absolutely wonderful all the same, even if the flatter-than-ususal monaural sound detracts a bit from the timbral nuance and orchestral luster at times.

The other shorter pieces on the cd are all performed handsomely, if not exactly enchantingly. It was wonderful to hear the _valse _from Walteufel's _Les Patineurs_. This is quintessential Christmas music to me, as my mom played it a lot around and during Christmas when I was a kid. . . Why couldn't Stokowski have done this?


----------



## ClassicalMusicYouTube

If you have problems to fall asleep, Beethoven will help you:


----------



## brotagonist

^ etc. There is a separate thread called Current Listening on You Tube for inserting videos inline. Pages load slowly, jerk, even crash browsers, so embedding is not desired in this thread.

+ClassicalMusicYouTube: If you have problems to fall asleep, Beethoven will help you...

Many people take offense to this  We have had discussions about "relaxing CM"  While I don't find the suggestion offensive, I recognize that Classical Music is not soporific. Sure, it doesn't have a boom-boom thumping beat, but if you are really listening to it and what it conveys, you will agree that it is rarely trying to put you to sleep. I think this type of inaccurate generalization is misguided, in that it tries to attract listeners to CM for a supposed desired quality that it really does not have.


----------



## ClassicalMusicYouTube

Okay, just found the YT thread. Thank you!


----------



## bejart

Samuel Wesley (1766-1837): Symphony in D Major.

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1 "Winter Dreams". Karajan and the Berliners. I don't hear this often, but it's quite good.


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9










Brass and horn players must get a good workout from performing Bruckner.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brass and horn players must get a good workout from performing Bruckner.


Yeah, it's blowing Herbie's hair back.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony again. I heard it for the first time a few days ago. I have a feeling this is one of those symphonies that gets better with each listen.
This one is conducted by Daniel Barenboim. It was performed in 2012 for the Proms.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Three of a Kind*


















Freni's "_Tu che la vanita_" has a beautiful feminine vulnerability and lighter tone to it.










Kiri's has the most beautiful legato for the climactic buildup, if a bit soft on the dramatic inflection.










Well. . . Divina's is arrestingly sublime and absolutely _tears my heart out_ like no other. She_ is_ Elisabetta di Valois.


----------



## bejart

Antoine Dard (1715-1784): Bassoon Sonata No.2 in G Major

Ricardo Rapoport, bassoon -- Pascal Dubreuil, harpsichord


----------



## Guest

A muscular yet lyrical performance. Superb sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Vivaldi: Ottone in villa, RV729
> 
> _Sonia Prina, Julia Lezhneva, Veronica Cangemi, Roberta Invernizzi, Topi Lehtipuu
> 
> Il Giadino Armonico
> Giovanni Antonini_


Lovely. . .

I'm not the biggest fan of Sonia Prina's voice and technique, myself; but I do like her expressivity at times.

Her "_Sorge l'irato nembo_" of Vivaldi's is cute too:


----------



## SimonNZ

Ligeti's Requiem


----------



## Weston

*Schoenberg: Five Pieces for orchestra, Op. 16 
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31 *
Gunther Herbig / Berlin Symphony Orchestra








Wanting to finally connect with Schoenberg, I listened to Five Pieces for orchestra _three times_ this evening with breaks in between. I confess I fell asleep during part of the second listen. On the third listen I did begin to notice some celestial mystical orchestral colors in the second piece.

The third piece seems to start subtly and move on to different instrumental color combinations as the work progresses. I am reminded a little (probably blasphemously) of Hermann's "The Day the Earth Stood Still" score.

But it changes all too soon as the fourth piece comes in with some fiendish nasty brass and woodwind snickering. The fourth movement is often a bewilderment of too much going on at once and will require a lot more than three listens to grasp -- but that's not a bad thing. It took me about a year to grasp Beethoven's Grosse Fuge, if I have.

While this is not a complaint, if I'm going to listen to Schoenberg and Webern I may have to get used to feeling the piece doesn't have anything I'd recognize as an ending other than the notes are no longer playing. I did not get this impression with Berg as I recall. It's as if the pieces just

The Variations for Orchestra seem more accessible even though they are allegedly 12-tone and the 5 pieces above are pre-12-tone. Some of the variations get quite exciting and contrapuntal. I mentally picture molecules combining into complex 
structures. Also it comes to an end that makes sense to me, back where it begins. This is not the first Schoenberg I've enjoyed, but it is the first of his 12-tone piece I am aware of enjoying.

*Stravinsky: Agnon (brief dance excerpts)*
Igor Stravinsky (unnamed ortchestra)

The forum engine tells me this is not a proper image. Here it is for the curious.
A bit more serial composition from several years later. I don't have the whole ballet, just these brief excerpts. It's not really a proper suite. It's weird how much this sound like the Schoenberg to my unpracticed ears. I can tell Telemann, Bach and Handel apart in an instant, but I can't tell this from Schoenberg. Of course only a small portion of Stravinsky's output is in this vein.

Now to return to the more familiar as a nightcap.
*
Chopin: Ballade No. 1, Op. 23
Chopin: Scherzo No. 4, Op. 54*
Evgeny Kissin








Amazing paying, but just so so for moving me. I was never a huge Chopin fan though I do enjoy his work. Part of the Scherzo is very gentle.

I actually liked the Schoenberg Variations the best this evening. What have you folks done to me?


----------



## Weston

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 53354
> 
> 
> Today's workout music: The Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos. Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra.


I love both of these works --the Schumann a lot more, but just once it would be nice to see them paired with something else. They should both have written more than one piano concerto.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I know what my next cd purchase is going to be. I need to get Beethoven's 9th ASAP! If a YouTube video can blow me away then how much better will it sound on cd? The whole symphony is amazing but that 4th movement has to be one of the best things I have ever heard in my life!

Now I'm on another Beethoven kcik so i'm going to listen to his 5th symphony again. 

Beethoven Symphony No.5 (Full Length): Seoul phil Orchestra. Conducted by Chung Myung-Whun


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> The visual possibilities of the Svetlanov are endless.
> 
> It also has the most tremendously powerful sound of any poem of ecstasy I've heard. The ending is phenomenal.


He seems pretty fired up about it too. It looks like he's thrashing the music. I love this violent Svetlanov cover. Or should I say "take cover?"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Disc 6

The Wagner was recorded at the _Berlin Philharmonie_ in 1974, and given that, the sound is remarkably good indeed. The strings at the swelling up of the climax of the _Liebestod _ just consume you with beauty. The beauty of the orchestral response, balancing, and engineering are a solid 'A' in my book; if the reading itself, drama-wise, goes down a few notches to a 'B+.'

Same for the _Lohengrin Overture_ for that matter. Karajan has the orchestra on a real tight leash and it hinders the dramatic flow a bit. All the same, the horns are still the most glorious I've heard for the climax.

Karajan seems to loosen-up a bit for the _Prelude to Act III_, where the horns and strings play beautifully and nobly, and with a solid if not exactly effervescent dramatic line: 'A-'.

My standard for Wagner's _Prelude and Liebestod _is still the '42 Furtwangler, which has the polish and sheen of the Karajan (from what you can hear of the 1942 sound), but with complete incandescence and lascivious abandon. 'A', perhaps 'A+'.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Adams' Violin Concerto - Gidon Kremer, violin, Kent Nagano, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> He seems pretty fired up about it too. It looks like he's thrashing the music. I love this violent Svetlanov cover. Or should I say "take cover?"


Yeah, when he's on, he's really _on_. A bit of a wild card in my book, and in all honesty, I tend to gravitate more to his Melodiya catalog than his re-recordings on Canyon Classics (now subsumed by Warner Classics).

The Scriabin I like the most in that box set though is actually his _Prometheus Poem of Fire_: exotic, mystical,_ atmospheric_-- with unrivaled climactic buildups-- not to mention the one at the end!!! The engineered sound is fantastic.

I like the piano playing the most with the live Berlin Philharmonic performance on Sony with Argerich and Abbado-- and some of the dramatic parts with the orchestra as well for that matter.

But all things considered, I find myself going back to Svetlanov's Warner Classics _Prometheus _time and time again more so than any other performance.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Continuing the Beethoven theme with Symphony No 3, "Eroica."

Beethoven Symphony No.3 "Eroica"(Full Length): Seoul Phil Orchestra. The conductor is again Chung Myung-Whun


----------



## Pugg

​Van Cliburn CD 11 Beethoven - Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - Mozart - Sonata K. 330


----------



## Balthazar

Schubert's String Quintet performed by the Belcea Quartet and Valentin Erben.
Followed by Trebs throwing down some Verdi arias, with repeats of the five Macbeth selections.


----------



## SimonNZ

Maurice Ohana's Livre Des Prodiges - Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, cond.


----------



## hreichgott

Carny by John Zorn. It's like the piano is on shuffle play!


----------



## Pugg

​Jennifer Larmore sings Rossini .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 1 in B-Flat Major (Nomos-Quartett).









Getting back to Op. 50 - what excellent playing by the Nomos-Quartett.


----------



## PetrB

*It's a party! Clemencic Consort ~ Carmina Burana (complete)*

It's a party! Clemencic Consort ~ Carmina Burana (complete)





(after recommending the below as well in another thread)
Orff ~ Carmina Burana; _a lusty and fun filmed production directed by Jean-Pierre Ponnelle.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

PetrB said:


> Orff ~ Carmina Burana; _a lusty and fun filmed production directed by Jean-Pierre Ponnelle.


I adore this production. A friend introduced me to Carmina Burana with this DVD.

I can still see this in my head when I listen to the piece on CD.


----------



## jim prideaux

as a student (a while ago now)I was known among friends for repeatedly playing certain tracks over and over again as I was so 'taken with them'-the title track from Tom Waits album Blue Valentine, Johnny Thunders 'You can't put your arms round a memory' or the version of Caravan from Van Morrison's It's too late to stop now.....and then came maturity and the realisation that it might be more appropriate to approach music in a more integrated sense-ie not just one track repeated.......but now!

onset of regression?-I admit to repeated listenings , at home, in the car, wherever- to the final movement of Schumanns 2nd symphony....what a piece!

Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich/Gardiner and the ORR....might just need to get hold of Sawallisch interpretation.


----------



## dgee

PetrB said:


> Orff ~ Carmina Burana; _a lusty and fun filmed production directed by Jean-Pierre Ponnelle.


This so totally reminds of the "fantasy selections" of musical performances I would discuss with friends as a student (maybe I should continue them now, why not - or maybe that's a thread idea??) - the baritone in CarmBur is definitely one of them, especially for the amazing song with the very high head voice at about 38:00!


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to relax amoungst the the chaos. Got some Copeland on the Hi Fi whilst the telly is on with the volume turned down and Virginia Mayo in an old western.


----------



## Blancrocher

Magnus Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto (Oramo); EXPO, Piano Concerto No. 2, Al largo (Gilbert)


----------



## Pugg

​Schubert : Alfred Brendel 
No playing Impromptus.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Barsanti (1690-1772): Concerto Grosso, Op.3 No.7

Carlo Ipata conducting Auser Musici


----------



## mirepoix

Came home and was surprised (understatement) to find my girlfriend is listening to this:









Faure - Complete Works For Cello. Steven Isserlis and Pascal Devoyon.

It's the first time she's shown an interest in any of the music I listen to. Apparently this music is "pretty and beautiful" - pretty _and_ beautiful? It must be very special then.
We've since paused the CD and she's taken the photo because that's what I usually do. 
Now I'm about to open a bottle of wine and we'll listen to the remainder while sitting on the sofa. Might even hold hands.


----------



## Jeff W

Exploring Music is doing a week on the entire Bach clan and it got me in the mood to listen to J. S. last night.









Started listening last night with Bach's Keyboard Concertos BWV 1052, 1053 and 1054. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.









Kept it going with the Keyboard Concertos BWV 1055 to 1058. More masterful Bach here. Trevor Pinnock leading the English Concert from the harpsichord.









Changing gears completely, I moved onto Mahler's Symphony No. 3. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. "Amazing" is all I have to say about it.









Last work for me before bed time. Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6. Haven't heard this one in a long time as it isn't really one of my favorites. Listening to it to refresh my memory before I go with the GF to see it played live on Saturday. In this recording, Leonard Bernstein conducts the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - Missa Solemnis (Klemperer)*


----------



## Pugg

Anna Bonitatibus sings different Semiramide's


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


>


Again - there needs to be a multiple likes option, or even a SuperLike. That is one of those desert island recordings!


----------



## Guest

Continuing my enjoyment of my budding LP collection, today I will be comparing the Tchaikovsky 6ths of Mravinsky/Leningrad/DG with Monteux/BSO/RCA. Best part is there really are no losers - I win either way. Two great recordings!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Taking a break from the Callas box set to play this wonderfully inventive, mercurial work by Berlioz. As ever, Davis is _hors concours_ in Berlioz. This is a terrifically difficult work to perform, which no doubt accounts for its comparative neglect, but Davis is a master at unraveling its strands and clarifying all those cross rhythms. Gedda is superb as Cellini, Eda-Pierre a lovely Teresa, once past a few intonation problems at the beginning. Plenty of native French speakers among the rest of the cast too, which helps with projection of the text.

And what a joy to have the original CD issue, with its lavish booklet, with full texts and translations, and notes on the work by Berlioz scholar, David Cairns. A superb set.


----------



## rrudolph

Poulenc: Dialogues of the Carmelites








Suprisingly good sound for a recording from 1958!


----------



## Guest

rrudolph said:


> Poulenc: Dialogues of the Carmelites
> View attachment 53390
> 
> 
> Suprisingly good sound for a recording from 1958!


We were into the stereo era then, and there are quite a few great sounding recordings from this period. Not really that surprising. Take a listen to any of the RCA Living Stereo series. And with a little remastering, a lot of recordings from this era sound exceptional.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

DrMike said:


> We were into the stereo era then, and there are quite a few great sounding recordings from this period. Not really that surprising. Take a listen to any of the RCA Living Stereo series. And with a little remastering, a lot of recordings from this era sound exceptional.


I'm pretty sure this Dervaux recording is mono, though.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Holst: The Planets*
Leopold Stokowski & the Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## George O

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm listening to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony again. * I heard it for the first time a few days ago.* I have a feeling this is one of those symphonies that gets better with each listen.
> This one is conducted by Daniel Barenboim. It was performed in 2012 for the Proms.


Gosh, that certainly must take a lot of us back.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Zemlinsky* birthday (1871), and *LB* death day (1990).

View attachment 53397


----------



## rrudolph

GregMitchell said:


> I'm pretty sure this Dervaux recording is mono, though.


It is. This is the 1998 digital remaster. Lacks the depth of a stereo recording but is crystal clear and still very enjoyable!


----------



## George O

DrMike said:


> Continuing my enjoyment of my budding LP collection, today I will be comparing the Tchaikovsky 6ths of Mravinsky/Leningrad/DG with Monteux/BSO/RCA. Best part is there really are no losers - I win either way. Two great recordings!
> 
> View attachment 53391
> View attachment 53392


I don't think you can beat Mravinsky.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> as a student (a while ago now)*I was known among friends for repeatedly playing certain tracks over and over again as I was so 'taken with them*'-the title track from Tom Waits album Blue Valentine, Johnny Thunders 'You can't put your arms round a memory' or the version of Caravan from Van Morrison's It's too late to stop now.....and then came maturity and the realisation that it might be more appropriate to approach music in a more integrated sense-ie not just one track repeated.......but now!
> 
> onset of regression?-I admit to repeated listenings , at home, in the car, wherever- to the final movement of Schumanns 2nd symphony....what a piece!
> 
> Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich/Gardiner and the ORR....might just need to get hold of Sawallisch interpretation.


Jim, you were in touch with 18th and 19th century concert-going. Twas a common happening.

Myself, I'm wondering if standing ovations have been in decline in the latter 20th and early 21st centuries. Recently in Paris, the performers certainly deserved, but didn't get. I confess I was ready to jump up, but cautiously waited for Euro leaders.

Standing Os used to be standard practice in North America. Overly so. Maybe my thinking was swayed by that.

Comments from TC'ers? Any Standing Os lately?


----------



## George O

Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953): Symphony No. 1 in E flat

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Myer Fredman

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1971


----------



## JACE

It's a rainy, dreary morning here in Atlanta. Fighting off the blahs with this pick-me-up:










*Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 / Rozhdestvensky, London SO*

This rates five out of five stars in my book.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Sara X Does Mozart's "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"


I forgive you posting a full-blown YT, and the tattoos. Sweet Jesus!


----------



## George O

Standing ovations should be reserved for outstanding performances. They lose significance if given too freely. I'm irritated when a mediocre performance gets that kind of response and irritated at feeling compelled to stand when it isn't deserved.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


J.S. *Bach*,
Cantatas v.36 (BWV 6, 4, 103, 108)
M.Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan
BIS SACD

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Bach @quovadis166 Glorious BWV36


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart : Kiri Te Kanawa , Exsultate Jublitate a.o .:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> It's a rainy, dreary morning here in Atlanta. Fighting off the blahs with this pick-me-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 / Rozhdestvensky, London SO*
> 
> This rates five out of five stars in my book.


I love his 2nd symphony. So much over the top romanticism, the reason I love Rachmaninov/ff. I have the Slatkin/Detroit recording on Naxos, and enjoy it.


----------



## DeepR

LSO, Gergiev, Matsuev - Liszt Piano Concerto No. 2

I heard this one in concert and ripped it from the BBC radio site afterwards. A highly enjoyable piece and performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Gustav Holst: The Planets*
> Leopold Stokowski & the Los Angeles Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 53393


*Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht*
Leopold Stokowski & the Los Angeles Philharmonic

The second and final piece on CD5 EMI's fantastic Stokowski set "The Maverick Conductor".

Quite the pairing, both performances equally incredible.

This may just be my favourite recording of Neptune.


----------



## Morimur

*Beethoven: The Late String Quartets, Takács Quartet*


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> The third piece seems to start subtly and move on to different instrumental color combinations as the work progresses. I am reminded a little (probably blasphemously) of Hermann's "The Day the Earth Stood Still" score.


Hermann's style (along with that of a bunch of other film composers) was undoubtedly colored by his contact with Schoenberg (who lived in LA).



Weston said:


> While this is not a complaint, if I'm going to listen to Schoenberg and Webern I may have to get used to feeling the piece doesn't have anything I'd recognize as an ending other than the notes are no longer playing. I did not get this impression with Berg as I recall. It's as if the pieces just


That'll go away when the music becomes more familiar.



Weston said:


> The Variations for Orchestra seem more accessible even though they are allegedly 12-tone and the 5 pieces above are pre-12-tone. Some of the variations get quite exciting and contrapuntal. I mentally picture molecules combining into complex
> structures. Also it comes to an end that makes sense to me, back where it begins. This is not the first Schoenberg I've enjoyed, but it is the first of his 12-tone piece I am aware of enjoying.


What about the Piano Concerto? I don't get why the suspicion of his 12-tone method. In his hands it was mostly a way to compose in the exact same way that he had been, but people with only a vague understanding of how it works jump on it as being unnatural or some such thing (all the while being unable to tell a 12-tone piece from a non-12-tone fully chromatic piece).



Weston said:


> I actually liked the Schoenberg Variations the best this evening. What have you folks done to me?


It's just music. Just listen to it as music. The understanding will come.

Added:


Weston said:


> But it changes all too soon as the fourth piece comes in with some fiendish nasty brass and woodwind snickering. The fourth movement is often a bewilderment of too much going on at once and will require a lot more than three listens to grasp -- but that's not a bad thing. It took me about a year to grasp Beethoven's Grosse Fuge, if I have.


The "key" to understanding the 5 Orchestral Pieces and most of the other works of this era is to think of them as kaleidoscopic visions of a single motif or two motifs, which are not so much traditionally developed from one form into another as presented in many forms nearly simultaneously, which interact in a sort of free-association.

The later 12-tone works tend to treat theme and form in a more traditional manner (though obviously with the influence of the intervening period), and it is this for which Schoenberg is criticized as being traditional.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Feldman, Rothko Chapel.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> I forgive you posting a full-blown YT, and the tattoos. Sweet Jesus!


pretty sweet. We need more posts like this. Is she supposed to be famous?


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 4
Frederica von Stade
Atlanta Symphony
Yoel Levi

Fine, unmannered performance. No negative surprises.
Quibbles? There is a 6 second pause between the end of the adagio and movement four. I prefer it played attacca.
Also, one can hear that this is not one of Americas big 5 orchestras.
Very fine, nonetheless.


----------



## rrudolph

Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor/Liszt: Pensees des Morts/Andante Lagrimoso/Ave Maria








Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete


----------



## George O

O Vilanella

16th century Italian popular music

The Consort of Musicke / Anthony Rooley

on l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1973

details: http://www.discogs.com/Consort-Of-Musicke-O-Vilanella/release/5067754


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
Live, Musikverein, Grosser Saal, September, 1988

Deeply profound. If this isn't Leonard Bernstein's greatest recording, done just two years before his death, I don't know what is!

These 87 minutes will emotionally exhaust you, as they should!


----------



## DaveS

Sunday Evenings with Pierre Monteux...a Music & Arts Program (CDs) that I had an interest in but don't feel like laying out $120 USD. Anyway. listening to some Richard Strauss: Don Juan - Tod und Verklärung - Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche - Der Rosenkavalier Suite via what else? Spotify. With the Standard Symphony Orchestra (guessing some sort of radio pick-up orchestra like Walter's Columbia or Toscanini's NBC). Nevertheless, info reads recorded between 1941-51. Website says 13 CDs.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Orchestral Works, w. Alexeev/Philadelphia O./Muti et al (rec.1985 - '90); Piano Works, w. Alexeev (rec.2008 - '11).

View attachment 53414


----------



## DaveS

DaveS said:


> Sunday Evenings with Pierre Monteux...a Music & Arts Program (CDs) that I had an interest in but don't feel like laying out $120 USD. Anyway. listening to some Richard Strauss: Don Juan - Tod und Verklärung - Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche - Der Rosenkavalier Suite via what else? Spotify. With the Standard Symphony Orchestra (guessing some sort of radio pick-up orchestra like Walter's Columbia or Toscanini's NBC). Nevertheless, info reads recorded between 1941-51. Website says 13 CDs.
> View attachment 53413


oops...1952, I said.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53403
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 4
> Frederica von Stade
> Atlanta Symphony
> Yoel Levi
> 
> Fine, unmannered performance. No negative surprises.
> Quibbles? There is a 6 second pause between the end of the adagio and movement four. I prefer it played attacca.
> Also, one can hear that this is not one of Americas big 5 orchestras.
> Very fine, nonetheless.


Levi did some nice work on Telarc. incl.* Prokofiev *R&J Suites w. Cleveland, *Holst *Planets w. Atlanta.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> pretty sweet. We need more posts like this. Is she supposed to be famous?


She is in my wretched books.:devil:


----------



## DaveS

DaveS said:


> Sunday Evenings with Pierre Monteux...a Music & Arts Program (CDs) that I had an interest in but don't feel like laying out $120 USD. Anyway. listening to some Richard Strauss: Don Juan - Tod und Verklärung - Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche - Der Rosenkavalier Suite via what else? Spotify. With the Standard Symphony Orchestra (guessing some sort of radio pick-up orchestra like Walter's Columbia or Toscanini's NBC). Nevertheless, info reads recorded between 1941-51. Website says 13 CDs.
> View attachment 53413


Had I done a little more research about the Orchestra...here is a short description that I found: A few comments for those unfamiliar with the original issue: these recordings were made for weekly broadcast concerts sponsored by the Standard Oil Co. of California; officially, therefore, the orchestra is named "The Standard Symphony Orchestra." In reality, the San Francisco Symphony alternated weeks with the Los Angeles Philharmonic. The broadcasts were an hour long; for some reason, however, the sponsor placed a 20-minute limit on the duration of any single composition. This meant that few full-length symphonic compositions were programmed, and those that were either were represented by one or two movements, or cut in order to make it under the time limit.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 9 with the BPO and Karajan. Incredible cathedral like effect in last movement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Yes, of course: for Victoria.









String Quartet No. 33


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, No. 21 in C
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Giacomo Puccini - Tosca*
Alfredo Mariotti (Bass), Giuseppe Di Stefano (Tenor), Giuseppe Taddei (Baritone),
Fernando Corena (Tenor), Leontyne Price (Soprano), Piero de Palma (Tenor),
Carlo Cava (Bass), Leonardo Monreale (Bass), Herbert Weiss (Boy Soprano) 
Herbert von Karajan, Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra 
[Decca, rec. 1962]

I don't often listen to these discs, but this has been a fine evening's listening.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53416
> 
> 
> Yes, of course: for Victoria.
> 
> View attachment 53418
> 
> 
> String Quartet No. 33


My First Boheme....I cried like a baby!



TurnaboutVox said:


> *Giacomo Puccini - Tosca*
> Alfredo Mariotti (Bass), Giuseppe Di Stefano (Tenor), Giuseppe Taddei (Baritone),
> Fernando Corena (Tenor), Leontyne Price (Soprano), Piero de Palma (Tenor),
> Carlo Cava (Bass), Leonardo Monreale (Bass), Herbert Weiss (Boy Soprano)
> Herbert von Karajan, Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> [Decca, rec. 1962]
> 
> I don't often listen to these discs, but this has been a fine evening's listening.


Lovely Tosca just had it on the other day.


----------



## Jeff W

Back from the gym...









Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 & 7. Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No 3*

I've listened to this symphony more than any other of Bax's. I don't know if it's preference or laziness, because the CD is lying closest to the CD player.


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): String Symphony No. 10 in B Minor

Lev Markiv conducting the Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


>


I have this and they aren't lying, it IS one of the great recordings of the 20th century!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I listened to more Sibelius today, a handfull of his tone poems. Nice. Taking several garage sale discs to work to listen to this week:

Bruckner symphonies 2 and 4
Gabrielli Canzona per otto voci, Brahms symphony 3, Bartok Musica per archi, percussion e celesta
Neville Marriner Grieg Holberg Suite, Grieg Elegiac Melodies, Nielsen Little Suite, Wiren Serenade, Sibelius Rakastava and Valse Triste


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm in the mood for something loud. So I'll start with Beethoven's 5th Symphony again. That brash opening is just what I need to hear at the moment. It suits my mood. I'll figure out what to listen to after that.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A lovely mezzo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Death and Transfiguration"









"Jupiter"









Covers by Eliette von Karajan.

Conducting by Herbert von Karajan.

Eliette's dress by Christian Dior.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I was in the mood to hear Rachmaninov's _Isle of the Dead._ I had to play two performances of the piece for completely different reasons: The Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw for the atmospheric build-up and for the pacing when crossing the River Styx is amazingly cinematic, and in my case, nearly synaesthetic. The drama at the climaxes engages me every time.










By way of widest dramatic contrast, the Pletnev sounds a bit ennervated, interpretatively and with the quality of the string playing in general-- EXCEPT!-- for this wonderful interlude for the strings from 10:00-11:40-- which is absolutely _SUB-LIME_. It's really just too ravishingly gorgeous for words.

Every time I hear this piece of music, regardless of who's conducting it, I always feel a need to at least fast forward to that minute-and-forty seconds part with the strings on the Pletnev.


----------



## Woodduck

I'd love to hear how Pletnev does that passage. It's one of my touchstones for a successful performance of this work, and IMO most conductors don't quite get it. Try Horenstein; his seething, exultant intensity here is probably very different from Pletnev, who is generally more refined - enervated, as you say.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Teixidor (1752-ca.1811): String Quartet No.1 in B flat

Cambini Quartet: Miguel Simarro and Ulrike Cramer, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola -- Jan Kunkel, cello


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> I was in the mood to hear Rachmaninov's _Isle of the Dead._ I had to play two performances of the piece for completely different reasons: The Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw for the atmospheric build-up and for the pacing when crossing the River Styx is amazingly cinematic, and in my case, nearly synaesthetic. The drama at the climaxes engages me every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By way of widest dramatic contrast, the Pletnev sounds a bit ennervated, interpretatively and with the quality of the string playing in general-- EXCEPT!-- for this wonderful interlude for the strings from 10:00-11:40-- which is absolutely _SUB-LIME_. It's really just too ravishingly gorgeous for words.
> 
> Every time I hear this piece of music, regardless of who's conducting it, I always feel a need to at least fast forward to that minute-and-forty seconds part with the strings on the Pletnev.


I was looking for something new to listen to. Your post caught my eye and I found this link on YouTube. I think it's the same one?

RNO Pletnev Rachmaninoff Isle of the Dead Symphonic Poem .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> I was looking for something new to listen to. Your post caught my eye and I found this link on YouTube. I think it's the same one?
> 
> RNO Pletnev Rachmaninoff Isle of the Dead Symphonic Poem .


No, the You Tube is a performance from 2012; the cd I have is from 2000 on DG. The performances are similar, but the You Tube is a bit more masculine and muscular sounding-- which I definately like; and I'm glad you posted it. It's more 'passionate' as opposed to 'heartbreaking' sounding-- at least to my ears.

The cd I'm listening to has more of a caressingly sublime feminine nuance to the string playing that just _kills_ me.

The part that I like so much with the strings is about 9:20-11:10 on the You Tube clip you posted.

Thumbs-up.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> No, the You Tube is a performance from 2012; the cd I have is from 2000 on DG. The performances are similar, but the You Tube is a bit more masculine and muscular sounding-- which I definately like; and I'm glad you posted it. It's more 'passionate' as opposed to 'heartbreaking' sounding-- at least to my ears.
> 
> The cd I'm listening to has more of a caressingly sublime feminine nuance to the string playing that just _kills_ me.
> 
> The part that I like so much with the strings is about 9:20-11:10 on the You Tube clip you posted.
> 
> Thumbs-up.


I really like this. It's a moody atmospheric piece of music. Which is just what I need to hear right now. Another piece of music I probably would not have found if I hadn't joined this amazing forum. You people rock!


----------



## Weston

Short pieces tonight.

*Rautavaara (because I can only spell his last name): Apotheosis*
Pietari Inkinen / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra








Something about this music reminds me of undersea exploration, or 1960s or 1970s nature tv show. Since placing this in my playlist I've discovered it's stand alone in the sense that Barber's Adagio for strings is a stand alone. It is the 4th movement of his Symphony No. 6 which I don't have and haven't heard. I guess that's okay. It's a nice piece.

*Lutoslawski: Funeral Music*
Gunther Herbig / Berlin Symphony Orchestra

View attachment 53360

Back to this album from last night purely by random lucky chance. Though morbid, I love the way the string sonorities in the opening segment seem to slowly roil and slide over and around themselves. The phrases struggle, laboriously building themselves up to what must be one of the longest crescendos in music history, but are so heavy we fear they are on the verge of collapse. Really cool stuff.

The middle segment is more like a conflict and gets quite rowdy for a time, before we are returned somewhat to the opening slow roil. Bot howdy! Woo-hoo! Umm - sorry, I mean, bravo!

*
Webern: Langsamer Satz for String Quartet*
Rosamunde String Quartet








What is this? Not the Webern I've heard before. It's totally romantic -- and quite good, but I'm a little surprised. I was prepared to stretch my horizons a little. Better luck next time. (This entire album is unusual featuring as it does a string quartet by little known and colorful composer Emil Frantisek Burian as well as the above piece and the Shostakovich String Quartet No 8. The packaging is elegant too.

One more.

Milos Sokola: Passacaglia, Toccata and Fugue for Large Orchestra 
Libor Pesek / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra








This piece is quite -- loud. I know very little about the composer but he certainly knew how to make some great noises. I am again reminded of a kind of adventure movie, but only because of Hollywood borrowing heavily from the classics. The piece is a jolly romping roller coaster ride, and it ends in a fugue. Couldn't ask for more, so I'll wait to explore the rest of the album tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now I'm listening to Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake Suite performed by the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> I'd love to hear how Pletnev does that passage. It's one of my touchstones for a successful performance of this work, and IMO most conductors don't quite get it. Try Horenstein; his seething, exultant intensity here is probably very different from Pletnev, who is generally more refined - enervated, as you say.


If I were to put it _analogously_?-- I'd say the string passage I cherish so much in the studio Pletnev _Isle of the Dead_ is to every other performance of that passage I've heard-- like the delicate, emotionally-crushing _Innigkeit_ of Kubelick's and Janet Baker's _"Der Abschied"_ is to the more robust performance of _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Tennstedt and Agnes Baltsa.

That is to say, other performances usually move me in a vigorous and passionate bittersweet way-- but not in a piercingly-sublime way.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm in the mood for something loud. So I'll start with Beethoven's 5th Symphony again. That brash opening is just what I need to hear at the moment. It suits my mood. I'll figure out what to listen to after that.


May I recommend Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, but make sure it has the real cannon blasts. A wonderful recording of it with a 74-bell carillon along with Beethoven's Wellington's Victory with real rifle shots and a couple tracks on the making of it is this gem:


----------



## Bruce

Tonight, I'm closing out my day with:

Schumann's Manfred Overture, Op. 115 in E-flat, the Berlin PO conducted by Rafael Kubelik
Stravinsky - Les Noces, the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Robert Craft
Sallinen - Shadows, Op. 52, the Orchestra of the Rheinland-Pfaltz conducted by Ari Rasilainen
Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2, Op. 9, the St. Petersburg Symphony Orchestra conducted by André Anichanov


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Florestan said:


> May I recommend Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, but make sure it has the real cannon blasts. A wonderful recording of it with a 200-bell (if I recall correctly) carillon along with Beethoven's Wellington's Victory with real rifle shots and a couple tracks on the making of it is this gem:


Funny you should say that. I just saw a link to that and that hmm, cannons. You don't get much louder than those! That's next on my playlist!


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:* 
Dmitri Shostakovich--*SQ # 4 in D, Op.83 and SQ # 5 in B-Flat Major, Op.92, *both traversed by the Shostakovich Quartet
Paul Hindemith--*"Mathis der Maler" Symphonie, *featuring Herbert Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm in the mood for something loud. So I'll start with Beethoven's 5th Symphony again. That brash opening is just what I need to hear at the moment. It suits my mood. I'll figure out what to listen to after that.


Robert Schumann's Third Symphony starts with quite a rush, too. Have you delved much into Schumann's orchestral works yet?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 153 "Behold, dear God, how my enemies"

For the 2nd Sunday after Christmas Day - Leipzig, 1724

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bruce said:


> Robert Schumann's Third Symphony starts with quite a rush, too. Have you delved much into Schumann's orchestral works yet?


I'm not sure. But I'm going to add this to my "to play" list. Thanks for the suggestion. And I think I should have been keeping track of everything I've listened to.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture. I wanted loud. Now it's time to roll out those cannons!

This looks like it'll deliver.


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday afternoon into evening
Respighi Impressioni Brasilliane La Boutique Fantasque







Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto, Etudes and Preludes. I love the concerto







Rubbra Improvisation for Violin and Orchestra, Improvisations for Virginal Pieces by Giles Farnaby, Violin Concerto. I don't love this concerto








This afternoon
Mahler 5. My favourite symphony of Mahler's 







Bartok, Ligeti violin concerti, Eotvos Seven. Fantastic disk


----------



## PetrB

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm in the mood for something loud. So I'll start with Beethoven's 5th Symphony again. That brash opening is just what I need to hear at the moment. It suits my mood. I'll figure out what to listen to after that.


First, allow me one recommendation 'as your doctor,' and if you will, take it on faith. If you know nothing of this piece, so much the better. 
Start the music at the 38'40'' mark and 'take your medicine,' through to 43'60'.' Then, instead of listening through to the end, if you want to jump to the finale, go to 50'45'' and ride that baby to the end.




There. Better already, I bet.

Now to more directly satisfy your request...

Staying with Luigi, you could go for the audacious opening movement of the Piano Concerto No. 5 (menu under 'more' brings you to active click-on start point for this movement)





or change gears and go for something more like:

Prokofiev ~ Scythian Suite





Or

Messiaen ~ Turangalila Symphony





The fortissimo opening towering vertical polychords of Honegger's Symphony No. 5, 1st Movement





And there's always Bruckner, loud all the way through many a movement of many of the symphonies


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And as this was suggested to me by Bruce, I'm now listening to Schumann's Third Symphony.

Robert Schumann Symphony No 3 E flat major Rhenish Rheinisch .


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> The "key" to understanding the 5 Orchestral Pieces and most of the other works of this era is to think of them as kaleidoscopic visions of a single motif or two motifs, which are not so much traditionally developed from one form into another as presented in many forms nearly simultaneously, which interact in a sort of free-association.


I think I noticed this fleetingly a couple of times, but did not know to listen for it. A kind of telescoped fortspinnung? Interesting. And thanks. I'm anxious to have another go at it. I feel I am making progress.



Marschallin Blair said:


> Covers by Eliette von Karajan.
> 
> Conducting by Herbert von Karajan.
> 
> Eliette's dress by Christian Dior.


A little nepotism never hurt anyone.



Florestan said:


> May I recommend Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, but make sure it has the real cannon blasts. A wonderful recording of it with a 200-bell (if I recall correctly) carillon along with Beethoven's Wellington's Victory with real rifle shots and a couple tracks on the making of it is this gem:


I once went (was dragged) to a Dan Fogelberg concert wherein he admitted to ripping off the 1812 overture for his very quiet introspective singer/songwriter tune "Leader of the Band." I don't know if he was joking, but it's true if you listen to first few lines of the melody. Now I can't hear the overture without thinking of the Fogelberg song.

Thought I'd share. :devil: (Oh, actually he was quite an amazing songwriter, just too popular for my tastes at the time.)

[Edit: No - not "Leader of the Band" but another Fogelberg song. A very famous one. Ohhhh ! Now I'll be up all night trying to find it.]

[Edit 2: Okay - It's "Same Old Lang Syne." I guess I'm not much of Fogelberg or American light pop singer songwriter fan. But anyway - that's the song that is the melody from 1812 Overture]


----------



## Dave Whitmore

PetrB said:


> Staying with Luigi, you could go for the audacious opening movement of the Piano Concerto No. 5, or change gears and go for something more like:
> Prokofiev ~ Scythian Suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Messiaen ~ Turangalila Symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fortissimo opening towering vertical polychords of Honegger's Symphony No. 5, 1st Movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's always Bruckner, loud all the way through many a movement of many of the symphonies


Thanks for the suggestions! This will keep me occupied another night. I'm sure tonight won't be the only night I need loud music. I have a feeling this will go on for a few nights!


----------



## Pugg

​
Van Cliburn starting of this day with CD 19 My Favorite Brahms


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> And as this was suggested to me by Bruce, I'm now listening to Schumann's Third Symphony.
> 
> Robert Schumann Symphony No 3 E flat major Rhenish Rheinisch .


Dave, 05:40-06:30 on the Karajan/BPO Rhennish.

The tumbling of the Rhine. The springtime whitewater bursting and cascading at the climax.






_GAW-GEOUS._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> 
> Covers by Eliette von Karajan.
> 
> Conducting by Herbert von Karajan.
> 
> Eliette's dress by Christian Dior.





> Weston: A little nepotism never hurt anyone.


Nepotism?

I just love the music and that _dress_._ ;D_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dave Whitmore said:


> Now listening to Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture. I wanted loud. Now it's time to roll out those cannons!
> 
> This looks like it'll deliver.


That one is worth a listen, but this one is much more powerful:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Florestan said:


> That one is worth a listen, but this one is much more powerful:


You were right. This _is_ more powerful. Probably the best version I've heard yet.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Schubert.

No, not _that _Schubert.

Manfred Schubert. His Sinfonie Nr. 1 (1979/82) is featured on CD 5 from the 5-disc box set _NOVA: Sinfonik in der DDR - East German Symphonies _on the Berlin Classics label.









Earlier I listened to Siegfried Matthus's Sinfonie Nr. 2 (1976), on disc 4 from the set. This is one of my favorite pieces in the stunning collection of East German Symphonies.

The box features symphonies, concertos, and orchestral pieces by Hanns Eisler, Georg Katzer, Paul Dessau, Rudolf Wagner-Régeny, Max Butting, Johann Cilensek, Fritz Geißler, Friedrich Goldmann, Siegfried Matthus, Manfred Weiss, and Manfred Schubert. This is modernistic music -- the abstract kind of post-Schoenbergian stuff that challenges the ears with novel orchestral sounds, textures, and forms. The kind of modern music I especially enjoy.

If you are unfamiliar with these names but like the music of, say Hans Werner Henze, this stuff should appeal to you.

You can view a track list and sample the offerings at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nova-sinfonik-in-der-ddr/16613649?ean=782124845025 , but for some odd reason the composers are listed in pairs and leads only to confusion about what is available on the disc. For instance, Disc 5 lists tracks 1 and 2 as "Symphony No. 1 - Manfred Schubert & Georg Katzer". The Symphony is that by Schubert. Katzer appears on Disc 4 tracks 8 and 9 with his Konzert fur Orchester Nr. 1 which this website notes by listing his name twice! (?) The other pieces on Disc 4 are Matthus's Sinfonie Nr. 2 (tracks 1-4) and Goldmann's Sinfonie Nr. 1 (tracks 1-3).

Perhaps there's a less confusing website out there for this box set, but I'm in no mind to hunt for it. I'd rather spend time exploring more of this music.

Again, a great 5-CD set: _NOVA: East German Symphonies _on the Berlin Classics label.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Pugg said:


> ​
> Van Cliburn starting of this day with CD 19 My Favorite Brahms


A wonderful set. I ordered mine on the day I learned Cliburn had passed. A great loss to music. But this box set is a great benefit to music lovers.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Florestan said:


> May I recommend Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, but make sure it has the real cannon blasts. A wonderful recording of it with a 74-bell carillon along with Beethoven's Wellington's Victory with real rifle shots and a couple tracks on the making of it is this gem:


This has long been one of my all time favorite discs. I actually have several LP copies and at least one CD copy. I've worn this one out on LP a couple times over. A fantastic record! Don't overlook the fine _Capriccio Italien_, either.


----------



## PetrB

Weston said:


> *Schoenberg: Five Pieces for orchestra, Op. 16
> Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31 *
> Gunther Herbig / Berlin Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 53360
> 
> Wanting to finally connect with Schoenberg, I listened to Five Pieces for orchestra _three times_ this evening with breaks in between. I confess I fell asleep during part of the second listen. On the third listen I did begin to notice some celestial mystical orchestral colors in the second piece.
> 
> The third piece seems to start subtly and move on to different instrumental color combinations as the work progresses.


If not an exact parallel analogy, I think this is close enough. Have you ever watched an Alexander Calder mobile in motion?
Vid -- I turned off the sound and found at 02'19'' a fair shot of the white mobile (left in frame) in motion for a bit...




I would liken 'how to listen and what for' in those Schoenberg orchestral miniatures as something akin to the way the 'objects' in the Calder piece move about, shift in dimensional space and the viewer sees then in various relationships of its parts one to the other, i.e. no longer a linear time-line development as of yore, which was much more heavily based upon repetition and listener memory to make the connections. Instead, these are, like some earlier romantic music (from Schubert and later romantics), _through composed._

Expect less to use your old map-reading habits and don't use the old floor-plans to move about the room -- and then get more, i.e what you're looking at / listening to begins to reveal that it makes another kind of very solid sense.


----------



## SimonNZ

Enno Poppe's OI - Klangforum Wien

From the Salzburg Festival, 2005


----------



## PetrB

FunWOWfun:

_Je Vivroie Liemente_ ~ Guillaume de Machaut
Anima
^^^ what this group of musicians 'is about' can be read in the text in the link.


----------



## Balthazar

To begin, Gian Carlo Menotti's short opera *Old Maid and the Thief* from 1939 performed by Lone Spring Arts.

Followed by Alfred Brendel playing Schubert's Piano Sonatas D 894 and D 575.


----------



## Balthazar

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53416
> 
> 
> Yes, of course: for Victoria.


When I go there, I do it for Jussi.


----------



## PetrB

Weston said:


> A little nepotism never hurt anyone.


Lol. Nepotism was the reason for utter ineptitude in running and maintaining early Spanish colonial South America, and made for gross misery (and death) for a lot of the native 'subjects.' But maybe that was "A lot of nepotism."


----------



## Mahlerian

PetrB said:


> Not directly analogous, but I think close enough, have you ever watched an Alexander Calder mobile in motion?
> Vid -- I turned off the sound and found at 02'19'' a fair shot of the white mobile (left in frame) in motion for a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would liken 'how to listen and what for' in those Schoenberg orchestral miniatures as something akin to the way the 'objects' in the Calder piece move about, shift in dimensional space and the viewer sees then in various relationships one part to other, i.e. no longer a linear time-line development as of yore, much more heavily based upon repetition and listener memory to make the connections. These are, like some romantic music, _through composed._
> 
> Expect less to use your old map-reading habits and don't use the old floor-plans to move about the room -- and then get more, i.e what you're looking at / listening to begins to reveal that it makes another kind of very solid sense.


Yes, definitely. Just like that! Once you can hear how things relate to each other, it's like seeing the elements simultaneously in different ways overlapping and interacting. In these early pieces, the objects are often almost static, as well, just extended or moved to a different location in the musical "space". That's why the instrumental music he wrote at the time tended towards the relatively brief.

Anyway, I've been working on a composition, so all I've been hearing for a while is fragments of that...


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Ryoanji

Satoru Yaotani, hichiriki, Sukeyaso Shiba, ryûteki, Takeshi Sasamoto, ryûteki, Isao Nakamura, percussion










Robert Moran's Requiem: Chant Du Cygne - Alan Harler, dir.


----------



## Pugg

​More Van Cliburn :
CD 5 Beethoven - Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"


----------



## SimonNZ

Harrison Birtwistle's Clarinet Quintet - Roger Heaton, clarinet, The Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ligeti Time!
_Continuum_ for harpsichord
_Symphonic Poem for 100 Metronomes_
_Requiem_
_Volumina_
I shall be adding Ligeti to my List of Favourite Composers.


----------



## mirepoix

Ravel - String Quartet. Quatuor Parrenin.
This is the recording I always return to - because to my (admittedly uneducated) ear it's full of a passion that's delivered by a quartet who have the ability to move as one. It almost sounds alive.


----------



## DavidA

Listening to some of the Karajan Symphony edition. They really are most enjoyable performances. He was a great all rounder when conducting the classics and set a standard of excellence that he was himself judged by later in life. Whatever he was as a man, he sure was a great conductor.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dave Whitmore said:


> Funny you should say that. I just saw a link to that and that hmm, cannons. You don't get much louder than those! That's next on my playlist!


Nah! Go for Berlioz, pal! _Te Deum_ or _Requiem_ if you want something to rattle your windows and scare the kids away


----------



## Tristan

*Matteis* - Ayres for the Violin - Ciaccona















I've just gotten into the music of Nicola Matteis; never heard of him until tonight. And what's better than a good old chaconne? There's something about 17th century chaconnes that just put me in a great mood


----------



## MoonlightSonata

More Ligeti!
Lux Aeterna.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm not sure. But I'm going to add this to my "to play" list. Thanks for the suggestion. And I think I should have been keeping track of everything I've listened to.


Hahaha! Now you *ARE* on the slippery slope to join some of us!

Next you'll be listing all your listening on an excel spreadsheet and soon you'll be saying whether the version recorded on the 28th March is better than that recorded on the 2nd April and ..... blah, blah blah!

Welcome to the club! :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Jana Janosova. Mozart Concert aria's an old favourite I return to again and again.I have these performed by other soprano's but for me...aye!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Suicidio!_ (in the earlier Cetra performance) was one of the first Callas arias I ever heard. It knocked me for six. I had no idea a human voice could have such expressive power, and from then on Callas cast her spell on me. The present recording of *La Gioconda *was the second, and best, of the four Callas stereo remakes, and also the first complete opera she recorded (on the aforementioned Cetra set). The first pressing I owned was an American HMV Seraphim import, and I can't in all honesty say much about how the sound on that compares with this. What I mostly remember is that one LP developed an annoying scratch in the scene after she gives Laura the vial in Act III, so annoying that it took me ages to relax and realise it wouldn't be there when I listened on C D.

When I began listening to the Warner pressing I had the best intention of comparing the sound with my original CDs (the 1987 digital remaster). First of all I compared the orchestral introduction. There was very little difference to my ears, but the new master did seem slightly clearer, as if the 1987 one had a slight fuzz on it. I then tried the _Angele Dei_ at the end of Act I. Again, I found very little difference, but the voices on the Warner seemed a bit more finely focused, Callas's voice at first blending with the male chorus, then soaring out over it. But I soon lost patience for making comparisons. The performance drew me in and I just wanted to get on with listening.

Recorded in September 1959, this *Gioconda* finds Callas in firmer voice than at any time since, say, the Dallas *Medea* of 1958, her top, right up to a solid top C in the last act, more focused and in control than it had been of late. She was in the process of separating from Meneghini, so maybe work came as a necessary distraction.

Callas only sang 12 performances of the role of Gioconda (in Verona in 1947 and 1952 and at La Scala also in 1952), but she has become peculiarly identified with the role due to the success of her two recordings. Neither recording can boast the best supporting cast, but the second brings extra refinement from Callas, if less animal power, much improved recording and better orchestral playing from the La Scala orchestra.

The supporting cast is an interesting one. Cappuccilli had recorded Enrico in Callas's second *Lucia*, as well as Masetto in the Giulini *Don Giovanni* and Antonio in his *Figaro*. He was still at the beginning of his career and his Barnaba lacks a certain authority. So too does Cossotto's Laura, which is no match for Barbieri's on the early Cetra set, beautifully though she sings. Ferraro can be an exciting singer at times, but it has always seemed an odd casting choice to me. He sings Gualtiero in the live Callas Carnegie Hall performance of *Il Pirata*, but appears to have done little else. Why on earth not Corelli, who only a year later was to sing Pollione on the second Callas *Norma*, and with whom she had sung on many occasions? Vinco is no more than adequate as Alvise, Companeez rather better as La Cieca.

But if we don't get the six greatest singers the world could offer at the time, we do get one, and this is the reason the Callas *La Gioconda* remains the most recommendable recording of the work. Phrase after phrase is etched into the memory. Her very first entry brings a thrill of recognition, her legato digging deeply into the consoling phrases with which she comforts her mother. The score abounds with contrasts, and the first comes straight after this scene when she is confronted by Barnaba, spitting out the line _Al diavol vanne colla tua chitarra_, her voice dripping with loathing.

There is something so intrinsically right about her every utterance that it is impossible to imagine any other singer matching her achievement. She fails only on the pianissimo top B at _Enzo adorato! Ah come t'amo!_ a phrase beloved of singers like Milanov and Caballe. If anything it is more in control here than it was in 1949, but where Caballe reaches to heaven, Callas is earthbound. That said if the performance of a whole opera can be ruined for you by one note, then I rather take pity on you. Callas's singing was never about individual moments. A role had to be seen as a totality.

She famously said of the last act of this set, "It's all there for anyone who wishes to know what I was all about." Looking back we can almost now see this as a valedictory statement, as she was never again to sing with such ease and security.


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi - L'Orfeo (Haim)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor; No. 58 in C Major; No. 60 in C Major (Emanuel Ax).









These sonatas are so brilliant, love them. Both Haydn's wit and his compositional mastery shine throughout.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn - Reformation Symphony. Karajan / BPO


----------



## Pugg

​Mahler : Des Knaben Wunderhorn.
Szell/ Schwarzkopf?/ Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.4 in E Major

Gunter Kehr conducting the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Suzanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Jeff W

Something of a mixed bag of music last night\this morning...









Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 2 and the symphonic poem 'The Isle of the Dead'. Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Bach's Concertos for Two Harpsichords (BWV 1060, 1061 and 1062) was my next pick of the night. Trevor Pinnock and Kenneth Gilbert played the harpsichords while Pinnock directed the English Concert from his harpsichord.









Moving forward for some Beethoven. Wasn't intending on listening to any Beethoven, but the Eroica symphony was on the radio during the drive home (Simon Rattle leading the Berlin Philharmonic, I think). Once I got home, had to listen to the whole thing from the start and I picked Christopher Hogwood's recording with the Academy of Ancient Music. Also will listen to the first symphony once Eroica has concluded.


----------



## OlivierM

While pondering if I should purchase the Quatuor Mosaïques boxset.


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

With the acquisition of this one, I now have recordings of Bruckner's Symphonies 3-9.








Bruckner : Symphony 3 (original version)
Nagano/Deutsches SO Berlin

It is said that Bruckner made his artistic breakthrough with this symphony. As far as I am concerned, it is one of his best seven: I am not going to rate them :lol: Nagano's recordings with the Deutsches SO Berlin seem to garner less attention than other Bruckner recordings, but their critical reception seems to be of the highest order.

I don't know why it took me so long to get into Bruckner--not until about two years ago--but I appreciate his symphonies greatly.


----------



## rrudolph

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo








Monteverdi: Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda


----------



## Pugg

​Dame Joan Sutherland early recordings.


----------



## Orfeo

*Jacques Offenbach*
Opera in four acts "The Tales of Hoffmann."
-Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Nicolai Gedda, Victoria De Los Angeles, Nicola Ghiuselev, 
-Nicolai Gedda, Benoit, George London, et al.
-The Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire & Choir Rene Duclos/Andre Cluytens.

*Hector Berlioz*
Overtures "Benvenuto Cellini", "Les Francs-juges", "Le Roi Lear."
-The Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal/Charles Dutoit.

*Henri Dutilleux*
Piano music (Sonata, Trois Preludes, Au gre des ondes, etc.).
-John Chen, piano.

*Charles-Valentin Alkan*
Twelve Etudes, op. 35, Scherzo diabolico, Le festin d'Esope.
-Bernard Ringeissen, piano.


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Deborah" (Yesipov/Chant du monde)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata #3 (Berman/Music & Arts)
Shostakovich - Seven Romances on Verse by Blok (Stockholm Arts Trio/Naxos)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

OlivierM said:


> View attachment 53454
> 
> 
> While pondering if I should purchase the Quatuor Mosaïques boxset.


ahh, the complete Festetics set. I have their Op. 64 - very good, but they lacked a bit in the 'fire' and 'humour' department, imo. But overall, I don't think you can ever go wrong with Op. 64 .


----------



## Manxfeeder

OlivierM said:


> View attachment 53454
> 
> 
> While pondering if I should purchase the Quatuor Mosaïques boxset.


Yeah, the things we worry about. I have the Mosaiques' Op. 20 and 33 and think they're fabulous. I'm not so pumped about their Seven Last Words. I haven't heard the rest of their Haydn.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## JACE

Earlier this morning:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7 / Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra*
Still spinning lots of Sibelius.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mahler 6 Lenny


----------



## clavichorder

Ferdinand Ries, Symphony 1









I have always been impressed with what little I've heard of Ries, but now I am trying to get more in depth.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 8
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
Live, October 9th, 1962
Avery Fisher Hall

Gripping performance of a terrific symphony by one of America's greatest composers, recorded live, five days after its world premiere performance.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DavidA said:


> Mendelssohn - Reformation Symphony. Karajan / BPO


Woah, I never knew about this. Fantastic! Wikipedia says,



> The fourth movement is ... based on Martin Luther's chorale Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott (A Mighty Fortress Is Our God). At the very end of the coda, a powerful version of Martin Luther's chorale is played by the entire orchestra.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No. 2









*Brahms * - Piano Concerto No. 1









*Sibelius* - Symphony No. 5









*Rachmaninov* - _Isle of the Dead_, Scherzo in D minor & _Vocalise_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Alster Overture (Philip Pickett; New London Consort).









Joyous fun with Telemann, trumpets and various water creatures.


----------



## JACE

I just finished listening to two different versions of *Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy* on Spotify:
Muti, Philadelphia O (EMI) and Svetlanov, USSR SO (Melodiya)

















I prefer Svetlanov's interpretation.

Now I'm listening to *Beethoven's Symphony No. 5* as performed by Eugen Jochum and the LSO:


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53466
> 
> 
> William Schuman Symphony No. 8
> New York Philharmonic
> Leonard Bernstein
> Live, October 9th, 1962
> Avery Fisher Hall
> 
> Gripping performance of a terrific symphony by one of America's greatest composers, recorded live, five days after its world premiere performance.


Ah! Wonderful to see Schuman's 8th popping up here. I had to work at this for several years before it made sense to me, but I really enjoy it now. Did you hear the harpsichord in it?


----------



## cjvinthechair

Select pieces from some of the 26 'pre-owned' CDs I picked up yesterday (av. £3.50 a time - bargain indeed !):

Vytautas Bacevicius(brother of Grazyna Bacewicz) - Symphony no. 2 'Della Guerra' 



David Heath - African Sunrise, Manhattan Rave 



Peter Klatzow - Choral works (link from this to Magnificat/Nunc Dimittis) 



Pehr Henrik Nordgren - Symphony for strings 



Mark-Anthony Turnage - Scorched (link to track 7 from this) 



Kalervo Tuukkanen - Violin Concerto no. 2 -


----------



## rrudolph

Xenakis: Phlegra/Jalons/Keren/Nomos Alpha/Thallein








Lachenmann: Ausklang/Tableau








Tudor: Rainforest








Cage: Ryoanji/Solo for Sliding Trombone/Two 5


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Horowitz (rec.1955 - '76), Feltsman (rec.2011).


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I just finished listening to two different versions of *Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy* on Spotify:
> Muti, Philadelphia O (EMI) and Svetlanov, USSR SO (Melodiya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Svetlanov's interpretation*....*


Another for your consideration.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> JACE: I just finished listening to two different versions of *Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy * on Spotify:
> Muti, Philadelphia O (EMI) and Svetlanov, USSR SO (Melodiya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Svetlanov's interpretation.


The Svetlanov ending on that Melodiya _Poem of Ecstasy _is tremendous. I wish that the shrill recorded sound was cleaned up though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, the things we worry about. I have the* Mosaiques' Op. 20* and 33 and think they're fabulous. I'm not so pumped about their Seven Last Words. I haven't heard the rest of their Haydn.


If I may say so, an absolute must.


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> ahh, the complete Festetics set. I have their Op. 64 - very good, but they lacked a bit in the 'fire' and 'humour' department, imo. But overall, I don't think you can ever go wrong with Op. 64 .


Another consideration for Op. 64, Auryn Qt (Tacet).:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Svetlanov ending on that Melodiya _Poem of Ecstasy _is tremendous. I wish that the shrill recorded sound was cleaned up though.


MB, do you have the most recent (2012) Melodiya reissue (pictured above)? Or is it an earlier version licensed to BMG, Angel, etc.? I was hoping the newest release might have improved on earlier issues sound-wise.

Also, is Svetlanov's _Poem_ with the Russian Federation State SO on Warner Classics -- that you recommended earlier -- comparable to this Melodiya version -- from an _interpretation_ point of view? (I assume that the sound would be vastly better.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hahaha! Now you *ARE* on the slippery slope to join some of us!
> 
> Next you'll be listing all your listening on an excel spreadsheet and soon you'll be saying whether the version recorded on the 28th March is better than that recorded on the 2nd April and ..... blah, blah blah!
> 
> Welcome to the club! :tiphat:


And perhaps, one day, culminatiing in *Inquisitor *status.


----------



## JACE

Next up:








_*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin*_
Disc 3 - Polonaises


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> {To PetrB}Yes, definitely. Just like that! Once you can hear how things relate to each other, it's like seeing the elements simultaneously in different ways overlapping and interacting. In these early pieces, the objects are often almost static, as well, just extended or moved to a different location in the musical "space". That's why the instrumental music he wrote at the time tended towards the relatively brief.
> 
> Anyway, I've been working on a composition, so all I've been hearing for a while is fragments of that...


And if you both can remember only one thing....

"There is nothing in the dark that isn't there when the lights are on."


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: CD2, Music for Piano 37-52 (1955-1956); Giancarlo Simonacci, piano (Brilliant 3-CD). Nice and quiet! You can play this stuff past midnight and not wake the wife or the cat up.


----------



## Vaneyes

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A lovely mezzo.


A total makeover from her restless years, I'd say.


----------



## worov

Just discovered this composer :


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of the marvellous Mady...


----------



## Vaneyes

Conducted by CM's* Sultan of Swat*.


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Symphony No. 3
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

The most heartfelt performance of this great symphony I've ever had the pleasure to hear.
Goes right to the top of my list as my favorite Ives 3.
This one's a real beauty!


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Ah! Wonderful to see Schuman's 8th popping up here. I had to work at this for several years before it made sense to me, but I really enjoy it now. Did you hear the harpsichord in it?


I love Schuman's No.'s 3,4,6,8,9 and 10. Harpsichord? What's the matter, they couldn't afford a piano?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm listening to Stockhausen's _Stimmung_ again, but this time I know what overtone singing is.
It's even better now!


----------



## opus55

Robert Schumann: Violin Sonata no.2 in d minor op.121

_Carolin Widmann(violin), Dénes Várjon(piano)_










On the radio. I don't recall ever listening to Schumann violin sonata. How could I miss this wonderful piece?


----------



## Art Rock

I've been on a "well-known orchestral Brahms" streak recently. After his four concertos, it is now time for the symphonies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, do you have the most recent (2012) Melodiya reissue (pictured above)? Or is it an earlier version licensed to BMG, Angel, etc.? I was hoping the newest release might have improved on earlier issues sound-wise.
> 
> Also, is Svetlanov's _Poem_ with the Russian Federation State SO on Warner Classics -- that you recommended earlier -- comparable to this Melodiya version -- from an _interpretation_ point of view? (I assume that the sound would be vastly better.)


I actually have a 'Russia Disc' incarnation of the Melodiya recording; and though the sound is, as you know, 'execrable' for the most part-- the reading and expecially the ending far exceed the Warner Classics in terms of passion, excitement, and power.

The Warner Classics has tremendously-engineered climaxes, but the reading is more restrained and atmospheric-- I love it for what it is.

But as far as reading _alone_ goes?-- my two favorite performances are the Svetlanov Russia Disc and the live Stokowski/Royal Philharmonic (on Music & Arts).


----------



## George O

Liszt Ferenc (Franz Liszt; 1811-1886)

The Unknown Liszt - 2

Piano Pieces

Kalman Drafi, piano

on Hungaraton (Hungary), from 1986

A gorgeous record released on the centennial of Liszt's death.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Ballade No. 1 in G minor; Étude in C-Sharp minor, Op. 10 No. 4; Mazurka Op. 41 No. 4 in C-Sharp minor; Op. 41 No. 1 in E minor; Op. 24 No. 2 in C Major (Martha Argerich).


----------



## cwarchc

Not sure if this is called "classical" music or not?
However it is very good


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Greeting Prelude, Suites for small orchestra, Dumbarton Oaks Concerto, Four Norwegian Moods, Circus Polka, Basle Concerto, Eight Instrumental Miniatures, Four Etudes for orchestra
Various Columbia ensembles, cond. Stravinsky









These works may be obscure (aside from the Dumbarton Oaks and Basle concertos), but the pieces some of them are arranged from are even more obscure!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 154 "My dearest Jesus is lost"

For the 1st Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1724

Sigiswald Kuijken, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act I choruses: "_Gira la cote! Gira! Gira! Gira la cote!" _("Hone the blade!")-- _fieeeeeerce_.









Piano Concerto No. 4, last movement









My all time _favorite_ "_Martern aller Arten_." Joannie at her stratospheric best.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Puccini - Turandot*
Birgit Nilsson (Turandot), Franco Corelli (Calaf), Renata Scotto (Liù), Renata Scotto (Liù), (Timur), Guido Mazzini (Ping), Franco Ricciardi (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Angelo Mercuriali (L'imperatore Altoum), Giuseppe Morresi (Un mandarino)

Coro Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma, Orchestra Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma, Francesco Molinari Pradelli
[EMI, 1965]










By utter co-incidence. (I listened to CD1 last night after listening to 'Tosca', and CD2 tonight).


----------



## hpowders

OlivierM said:


> View attachment 53454
> 
> 
> While pondering if I should purchase the Quatuor Mosaïques boxset.


Success comes to the purchasers, not the ponderers.


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart*
_Mass in C minor, KV 427 "Great Mass"
Ave verum corpus, KV 618_
- Helen Donath & Heather Harper, sopranos ; Ryland Davies, tenor ; Stafford Dean, bass ; London SO & Chorus under Sir Colin Davis (Eloquence)

A listen to this after ages.

I love the contrasts in the *Great Mass*, plunging the listener into darkness then flooding us with light. The sudden switch between the end of the _Kyrie_ and the start of the_ Gloria _is one (just as overwhelming as that famous moment in Haydn's _The Creation_), another perhaps less overt contrast is between the dark _Qui tollis_ and the bouncy _Quoniam. _

If the _Great Mass _exists as a torso that could have gone beyond what it is, *Ave verum corpus* offers a world of subtle emotions and textures in its comparatively tiny four minute span. Even though the word sublime is easy to overuse, I wouldn't hesitate to use it to describe this.










*Hindemtih* _Symphony: 'Mathis der Maler'_
- Boston SO under William Steinberg (Eloquence)

Continuing with this *Hindemith *disc. I've already got* Mathis der maler *on two other discs, however I enjoyed listening to this performance (from the early 1970's).

I've always seen this symphony as a 20th century equivalent of Beethoven's _Eroica. _In his notes, Ian Kemp explains how he thinks that the piece was as much a response by Hindemith to his times, as it was a change in style too:

"…the symphony was an attempt, and a triumphantly successful one, to revive the great German symphonic tradition and return to the symphony orchestra, to tonality as a structural force, to lyric and dramatic melody and to the nineteenth-century tradition of program music."

In terms of my Beethoven analogy, while he pushed the symphony towards new dimensions in the _Eroica,_ Hindemith was doing the opposite with_ Mathis,_ deliberately looking back. This was not only in musical terms but also in how the symphony is intended as a depiction of the Eisenheim altarpiece by late gothic painter Matthias Grunewald.

The tumultuous circumstances surrounding this piece - and the opera from which came out of - are well known. Ultimately, Hindemith had to leave Germany in a mood of conflict and bitterness. His music though speaks to a sense of humanism and spirituality amidst dark times.










*Ligeti* _String Quartet #1 "Metamorphoses nocturnes" _
- Parker Quartet: Daniel Chong & Karen Kim, violins ; Jessica Bodner, viola ; Kee-Hyun Kim, cello (Naxos)

Finishing with *Ligeti's first quartet, *yet another of my favourite string quartets.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Hello Old Friend! You still have the power to take my breath away!

Dialogues Des Carmelites - Poulenc
Nagano and some good people from Lyon amongst others.


----------



## Triplets

Dvorak, 8th Symphony, Yakov Kreisberg, Netherlands Radio SO, Pentatone SACD.
Wonderful natural sounding sonics, and the best of the cycle from Kreizberg.


----------



## Guest

I haven't listened to this disc in several years--whoa! I forgot what incredibly lacerating playing Abbado elicits from the LSO in Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin. The sound is superb, too. (Maybe that's partly a function of my awesome new CD/SACD player!)


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> I love Schuman's No.'s 3,4,6,8,9 and 10. Harpsichord? What's the matter, they couldn't afford a piano?


Oops, this is embarrassing. Not a harpsichord. A vibraphone. There's a vibraphone solo in the last movement, at around 6:30. I never heard this before reading an analysis of the work, and still miss it unless I'm specifically listening for it.

But I agree! All Schuman's symphonies are fascinating works. They require a bit of commitment--not for light listening--but I find they are very rewarding.


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> Quote Originally Posted by OlivierM View Post
> 
> Attachment 53454
> 
> While pondering if I should purchase the Quatuor Mosaïques boxset.
> 
> Success comes to the purchasers, not the ponderers.


Kind of like an update to "Fortune favors the bold?"


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in F Major, F3

Thomas Kalb conducting the Heidelberg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

I'm concentrating on the piano tonight, to wit:

Randall Woolf - dancétudes (Supové playing)

I love these pieces! They just make me happy. Woolf takes some old and new forms and really gives them a spin: to the Allemande, Courrante, and Sarabande he adds Rag and Shuffle. The shuffle invokes a Tim Burton production of the last movement of Chopin's B-flat minor piano sonata. 

Liszt - Un Sospiro (Jerome Rose playing).

Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit (Anne Queffelec playing). I love the way Queffelec brings out the menace in Scarbo, but all in all, I think I slightly prefer John Browning's precise playing. 

Carter - Night Fantasies (Paul Jacobs). I'm still struggling with this one. I think I heard a melody somewhere in it. But most of it still seems like a random arrangement notes to me. 

Wolpe - Battle Piece (Marc-André Hamelin). This took a while too, but I'm beginning to see some sense to it. However, when it comes to Wolpe, I think his Four Studies on Basic Rows is a little more approachable. 

And finished with Liszt's Waldesrauschen played by Abbey Simon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> I listened to more Sibelius today, a handfull of his tone poems. Nice. Taking several garage sale discs to work to listen to this week:
> 
> Bruckner symphonies 2 and 4
> Gabrielli Canzona per otto voci, Brahms symphony 3, Bartok Musica per archi, percussion e celesta
> Neville Marriner Grieg Holberg Suite, Grieg Elegiac Melodies, Nielsen Little Suite, Wiren Serenade, Sibelius Rakastava and Valse Triste


Today I listened to (this one is very nice):









and this all on a CD that had no case or notes that sounded like an historical live performance:
Gabrieli
1. Canzona Per Otto Voci
Brahms 
2. Sinf No.3 Op.90: Allegro Con Brio
3. Sinf No.3 Op.90: Andante
4. Sinf No.3 Op.90: Poco Allegretto
5. Sinf No.3 Op.90: Allegro
Bartok
6. Musica Per Archi, Percussioni E Celesta: Andante Tranquillo, Allegro
7. Musica Per Archi, Percussioni E Celesta: Adagio
8. Musica Per Archi, Percussioni E Celesta: Allegro Molto 
Possibly it is this one:









The above listening was interrupted by a you tube of Mendelssohn's 5th Symphony and a you tube video of Cecilia Bartoli, but I got back to it and finished.


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Simon Trpčeski Plays Rachmaninov*


----------



## Triplets

Kontrapunctus said:


> I haven't listened to this disc in several years--whoa! I forgot what incredibly lacerating playing Abbado elicits from the LSO in Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin. The sound is superb, too. (Maybe that's partly a function of my awesome new CD/SACD player!)


I have that recording of the Scythian Suite. It was paired with Lt. Kije on the original lp.
Which CD/SACD player do you have?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Among operatic composers of the 20th century I have come to like Leoš Janáček perhaps second only to Richard Strauss. Of course there's Puccini... yet half of his oeuvre dates from the 19th century. There's Britten and Prokofiev... and I'll admit I need to familiarize myself with the latter's operatic efforts beyond _War and Peace_.


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> I have that recording of the Scythian Suite. It was paired with Lt. Kije on the original lp.
> Which CD/SACD player do you have?


Esoteric K-03. My system is listed in my signature.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival ---
Anna Bon (1740-ca.1767): Piano Sonata in C Major, Op.2, No.4

Ivana Francisci, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Triplets said:


> Dvorak, 8th Symphony, Yakov Kreisberg, Netherlands Radio SO, Pentatone SACD.
> Wonderful natural sounding sonics, and the best of the cycle from* Kreizberg*.


R.I.P. From what I've read, a nice guy who was going places. Far too young.


----------



## Weston

Massive helicopters are flying over the house this evening, so maybe I should list *Stockhausen* for tonight.

*Beethoven: Cello Sonata, Op. 102, No. 2 in D*
Jeno Jando, piano / Csaba Onczay, cello








I'm not sure about the cello tone in this, though it will do. Man, don't listen to the 2nd movement if you're already down, unless you want to wallow in it. I've heard Beethoven poignant or introspective, but seldom this down. But then the fugal ending brings us back from the depths.

*Miloš Sokola: Variation Symphony*
Libor Pesek / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

View attachment 53432

Continuing the album from last night. It's a colorful romantic symphony though written in 1976. Presumably there are variations involved. It's hard to find any info on this composer other than he was born in 1913. I did find a small entry in the Czech Wikipedia which I ran though Google translate. Is he too conservative to rate an entry in the English version? That's a shame.

On the fourth movement now while writing. It's like a scary anxious and louder version of the scherzo from Beethoven's Symphony No. 3. Pretty nifty!

Now for something a lot more familiar.

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47*
Alexander Dmitriev / Leningrad Symphony Orchestra (very clean live performance)








I'm not as big a fan of Shostakovich as I used to be, but I still enjoy revisiting the war horses once in while.

I'm off work tomorrow so I hope to explore *Schoenberg* again with a fresh mind after taking in the great advice I've received from this forum.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky: Greeting Prelude, Suites for small orchestra, Dumbarton Oaks Concerto, Four Norwegian Moods, Circus Polka, Basle Concerto, Eight Instrumental Miniatures, Four Etudes for orchestra
> Various Columbia ensembles, cond. Stravinsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These works may be obscure (aside from the Dumbarton Oaks and Basle concertos), but the pieces some of them are arranged from are even more obscure!


I feel Igor comin' on. Maybe "Card Game" w. Abbado.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Welche Wonne, welche Lust,_" from _Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail_-- one of my all-time favorite cute 'little' numbers of Mozart's.

Listening to Patricia Petibon and Kathleen Battle back-to-back, and of course bucking the received wisdom, its Battle all the way for me; in terms of a soubrettish legato, firmness of tone, and vivacious musical line, she's the dearest little thing I've ever heard do this. Absolutely delightful.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's String Quartet in C, "Dissonance". Hagen Quartett playing it very nicely indeed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Float like a butterfly.


















Sting like a Queen.

Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flotow's Martha Opera on DVD, Stuttgart 1986 Laki, W. Meier, Wilsing, Wohlers, Berger-Tuna; Hauschild. Here is a screenshot with Lady Harriet Durham, maid of honor to Queen Anne ('Martha') seated, and Nancy, her servant ('Julia'):


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> Flotow's Martha Opera on DVD, Stuttgart 1986 Laki, W. Meier, Wilsing, Wohlers, Berger-Tuna; Hauschild. Here is a clip with Lady Harriet Durham, maid of honor to Queen Anne ('Martha') seated, and Nancy, her servant ('Julia'):











Have you Lucia Popp as Lady Harriet Durham?

Oh my are _you_ in for a glorious treat. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

​Starting again with Van Cliburn CD 13 Grieg - Concerto - Liszt - Concerto No. 1:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GIOCONDA

_Suicidio!...in questi
fieri momenti
tu sol mi resti,
e il cor mi tenti.
Ultima voce
del mio destino,
ultimo croce
del mio cammin.
E un dì leggiadre
volavan l'ore;
perdei la madre,
perdei l'amore,
vinsi l'infausta
gelosa febbre!
Or piombo esausta
fra le tenebre!...
Tocco alla meta...
Domando al ciel
di dormir queta
dentro l'avel._

GIOCONDA

Suicide!...In these
awful moments
you alone remain to me.
You alone tempt me.
Last voice
of my destiny,
last cross
of my journey,
once upon a time
the hours gaily flew by;
lost now is my mother,
lost is my love,
I overcame the consuming
fever of jealousy.
Now I sink exhausted
in the darkness!...
I am reaching the end...
I only ask Heaven
to sleep quietly
within the grave.

*Have you ever heard such drama *(that is, outside of her _Medea_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.)*?*

I love the Warner Classics remaster of this. On my speakers and especially on my headphones Callas' timbre has more sheen and up-front presence than on the EMI cd issue. There's greatly-reduced hiss as well.

God is she great in this.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm wrapping up this one presently:









Debussy: Jeux, Khamma, St. Sebastian
Conlon/Rotterdam

I am extremely impressed! I had never really 'gotten' Debussy until these last few weeks. There was a thread not so long ago about subtle music: I am sure Debussy must be one of the most subtle composers ever. There is a haunting, dreamy mystery that pervades these pieces. It is simply marvellous 

I have been quite preoccupied with my new acquisitions (almost all 'processed' now, but two operas on the way!), so I never managed to do last week's SS. Hence, I will hear Tchaikovsky's Symphony 4 forthwith:








Karajan/Berliner Phil


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53503
> 
> 
> Have you Lucia Popp as Lady Harriet Durham?
> 
> Oh my are _you_ in for a glorious treat. _;D_


Yes, I have this edition. It is wonderful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

CD 4

The 1970 _Brahms Tragic Overture_ is the best-sounding piece on this disc. It was recorded in Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin. The sound is slightly reverberant and with a deep sound stage. You can hear people rustling scores now and then.

The performance is grand, poised, and aristocratic sounding-- perfect I feel for such serious music.

The _Tannhauser Overture_ and accompanying _Venusberg Music _was recorded in 1974 at the _Berlin Philharmonie_. The strings are beautifully sounding as are the horns and the blending of all of the instruments, even though the remastering isn't as stellar as I'd hoped for. The instruments for the Wagner are miked much more upfront than with the Brahms. The climaxes are beautiful and powerful without being distorted; but in all honesty there isn't a great clarity of texture captured in the refurbishment.

I feel Karajan is just warming up the orchestra for the first two-thirds of the_ Tannhauser Overture_. Nothing swooning or passionate-- merely poised and elegant. The climax is beautiful, but not exactly cathartic, due to the somewhat restrained reading that preceded it.

The_ Venusberg Music_ is very beautifully done. The orchestra is 'warmed up,' the climaxes have passion and a bit of drive to them. The choral singing is nicely balanced and recessed ever-so-gorgeously in the backround.

I luxuriate in the streamlined sound Karajan conjurs up; but I have to say that I don't have the intense emotional engagement I had for these performances when I was twenty.

Lovely readings all the same.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Field's piano concertos and other works (Miceal O'Rourke, Matthias Bamert); Schubert's violin sonatas (Julia Fischer, Martin Helmchen)


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Pulcinella (complete and Suites 1 and 2)- Simon Rattle, cond.










Jonathan Harvey's Body Mandala - Ilan Volkov, cond.










Jonathan Harvey's Bird Concerto With Pianosong - Hideki Nagano, piano, David Atherton, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

A pleasant enough diversion on a sunny thursday morning. Won't be rushing out to buy it though. But I imagine it may appeal to some of my Current Listening colleagues. Particularly those who love the 'Classical' era. 
Pleyel - Cello Concerto
Péter Szabó, Erdõdy Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
Another classic Decca recording:
Verdi : Rigoletto/ Bonynge/ Sutherland / Pavarotti and a also splendid Milnes.:tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Great fun! Spiky and energetic.
Mathias - Various (see pic)


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in F Major, RV 488

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Morimur

*The Heifetz Collection Vol. 4 (1935-1939) (2 CD)*


----------



## Jeff W

Time for another update from perpetually gloomy Albany!









Got started off with the Piano Concertos No. 3, 4 & 5 by Camille Saint-Saens. Pascal Roge played the solo piano in all three. Charles Dutoit led the London Philharmonic in the Piano Concerto No. 3, the Philharmonia Orchestra in No. 4 and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in No. 5 (Compilations get confusing some times...). Have to say that the third and the fifth are the two that stand out to me and that the fourth continues to leave me cold.









I sometimes struggle to find music in my collection that I feel like I haven't listened to in a while, but a few clicks down from Saint-Saens, I found this collection of concertos by Richard Strauss collecting digital dust on my iPod. Upon stumbling over this, I listened to the Violin and Oboe concertos along with the Duet-Concertino for clarinet & bassoon. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. Soloists were: Boris Belkin for the violin concerto, Gordon Hunt in the oboe concerto and Kim Walker (bassoon) and Dmitri Ashkenazy (clarinet).









Continuing my ongoing exploration of the symphonies of Gustav Mahler with a re-listen to Symphony No. 3. This time, I listened to Klaus Tennstedt conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir along with the Southend Boys' Choir. Amazing stuff here that I can't put into words.









After the Mahler, I felt I needed something a little bit lighter. Felix Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 4 'Italian' fits that quite nice, in my opinion. Claudio Abbado led the London Symphony Orchestra. After a trip to Italy, I stuck around for the Reformation in the Fifth Symphony, which is a symphony that is growing on me after not having done much for me in the past.









While giving Mahler and Mendelssohn a listen, I couldn't leave out the last of the three 'M's. Piano Concertos No. 22, 23 and 3 are the last on my long listening list. Geza Anda led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard. I don't think Mozart ever wrote a bad piano concerto. Even the early ones where he borrowed sonatas from other composers are enjoyable to me.

Now, as Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 3 plays out, I am getting ready for bed! 

(Wow, this post ended up being quite lengthier than I has intended it to be!)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No.2 (for the very first time) - just one of those works that has never really come my way.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This arrived yesterday, and there's a lot to get through, but just listened through to the CD with the stereo 1960 versions of Sibelius 2 and 5.

OMG! Goosebumps. The 2nd had me going, but the 5th just blew my socks off!


----------



## JACE

Russian concertos helped blot out traffic during a long morning commute:









*Miaskovsky: Cello Concerto / Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Maxim Shostakovich, LSO*
Miaskovsky's Cello Concerto is really growing on me.









*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 / David Oistrakh (violin), Dmitri Mitropoulos, NYPO*
A searing work & performance. Extraordinary.


----------



## Orfeo

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Among operatic composers of the 20th century I have come to like Leoš Janáček perhaps second only to Richard Strauss. Of course there's Puccini... yet half of his oeuvre dates from the 19th century. There's Britten and Prokofiev... and I'll admit I need to familiarize myself with the latter's operatic efforts beyond _War and Peace_.


You should try Aarre Merikanto's "Juha" which I think it's right up your alley. It's truly a masterpiece, a Finnish classic.


----------



## rrudolph

Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes/Love for Three Oranges








Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #3








Schnittke: Piano Concerto #2








Shostakovich: Symphony #5







(I get to play this next week!)


----------



## Vasks

*Kunzen - Overture on a Theme by Mozart (Marschik/dacapo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #74 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Violin Concerto #4 (Grumiaux/Philips)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Mustonen (rec.2011).


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by Weston,* Stockhausen*: Helicopter String Quartet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This arrived yesterday, and there's a lot to get through, but just listened through to the CD with the stereo 1960 versions of Sibelius 2 and 5.
> 
> OMG! Goosebumps. The 2nd had me going, but the 5th just blew my socks off!


I always felt that Karajan was at his best when he was at his most_ unrestrained_. That 1960/Philharmonia reading of his of Sibelius' Fifth reads in parts almost like an inspired Stokowski performance-- but with more poise and polish. Absolutely tremendous in every way.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Stravinsky*: "Card Game", w. LSO/Abbado (rec.1975).










Sidenote: Reminds me, I recently saw Cezanne's The Card Players at Musee d'Orsay, Paris.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I'd decided Steve Reich's music was not for me, based on a couple of CDs I'd listened to. But then I came across Music for 18 Musicians and was entranced! (possibly quite literally)


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Sweelinck* death day (1621), GG plays Fantasia.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Gustav Leonhardt playing North German Organ Music. Sweet!


----------



## Blake

Kraus - some glorious symphonies.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphony 5.

Battle of the Titans--VPO/Carlos (rec.1974), BPO/Herb (rec.1977). Why choose...have 'em both.

Yes, I have my favorite. I think it highly likely that Herb heard Carlos' recording before recording his, and was determined to regain the throne.

Carlos brought his scintillating account in at 33:22. Though Herb's '63 was energized in 31:09, many if not most gave Carlos' '74 the edge, and numero uno for LvB 5s.

Should we have ever doubted. Herb responded with the alpha and omega of LvB 5s, whipping his Berlin engine across the line in 30:15.


----------



## MagneticGhost

First dip into my Mercury box. Astounding clarity and Depth of sound. A deserved moniker - Living Presence indeed.
Performance is none too shabby either.
Chopin Piano Concertos - Dorati - Bachauer


----------



## millionrainbows

The lovely, lovely Sonata in B flat, D 960. Such a sweet melodic statement. Pure nostalgic schmaltz, but I fall for it every time. Kempff's approach is very orchestral, and he takes his time, wandering through each sonata in a relaxed, assured way.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


>


I hope it sucks him in.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor (Martha Argerich).


----------



## Morimur

*Arnold Schönberg - Verklärte Nacht (Schönberg Ensemble)*


----------



## rrudolph

Scriabin: Symphony #2/Symphonic Poem in D minor Op. Posth.








Ravel: Fanfare/Le Tombeau de Couperin/Valses Nobles st Sentimentales/Un Barque sur l'Ocean/Menuet Antique/Alborada del Gracioso


----------



## Vinski

Claudio Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine


----------



## George O

Deutsche Cembalomusik

works by

Georg Böhm (1661-1733)

Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722)

Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Colin Tilney, harpsichord

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1982

Another gem from the wonderful Stationen Europäischer Musik series, of which there are about 60 LPs.


----------



## JACE

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 2 (w/ Oistrakh); Symphony No. 15 / Kondrashin, Moscow PO:










DSCH's Second VC has never quite grabbed me like the First. But I still appreciate it. ...Of course Oistrakh is magisterial, as usual.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler's 9th (Bernstein/NY)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stockhausen: _Sirius_. Not quite sure what to make of it, but I'll keep listening anyway.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 4
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Irresistible early symphony by an American Master. I prefer the Fourth over his famous Third.


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> Inspired by Weston,* Stockhausen*: Helicopter String Quartet.


I admire the virtuoso yelling.


----------



## rrudolph

Pongracz: Mariphonia/Madrigal on Petrarch's Sonnet No. LXI/Contrastes Polaires et Successifs/Concertino for Cimbalom and Electronics/Patachich: The Ballad of Jancsi Barna/Metamorphoses for Marimba/Fagotto Digitale/Water Music








Nelson: Jabber for computer recorded sound/To the Edge algorithmic composition for solo marimba/Cummings: Zephyr's Lesson for violoncello, percussion, and stereo tape/Lopez: The Death of the Moth for chamber ensemble and stereo tape/Miller: Seven Sides of a Crystal for piano and stereo tape/Mizelle: Samadhi for stereo tape


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I admire the virtuoso yelling.


Have you ever been up in choppers? Maybe the noisiest experiences I've had. I hate them flying over my space, but I calm down some, knowing what their occupants are going through.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Deutsche Cembalomusik
> 
> works by
> 
> Georg Böhm (1661-1733)
> 
> Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722)
> 
> Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
> 
> Colin Tilney, harpsichord
> 
> on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1982
> 
> Another gem from the wonderful Stationen Europäischer Musik series, of which there are about 60 LPs.


I see a face just to the right of that album.


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> Have you ever been up in choppers? Maybe the noisiest experiences I've had. I hate them flying over my space, but I calm down some, knowing what their occupants are going through.


No, but I used to refuel them when I worked at the airport. They are pretty scary loud even on the outside. I can't imagine the inside. (It's also no fun having those blades still winding down as you're driving up to them in a truck with 2000 pounds of 100 octane or Jet A.)


----------



## opus55

Händel: Piano Concertos

_Matthias Kirschnereit 
Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss
Lavard Skou Larsen_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Delius*: Orchestral Works, w. RPO/Beecham (rec.1956/7);* Debussy*: Piano Works, w. Weissenberg (rec.1985).


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Kind of like an update to "Fortune favors the bold?"


Yes, if I wanted to waste my life "pondering" all day, I wouldn't ever leave the toilet seat.


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


>


Lovely photo. At first glance I thought the cover was made of glass or you'd positioned it in the manner of a Margritte painting.

Great music, also. Love the Reflexe series.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 155 "My God, how long, ah! How long?"

For the 2nd Sunday after Epiphany - Weimar, 1716

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bloch's _Symphony in C# Minor_ has a climax in the first movement that is positively_ Brucknerian_. _Fan-TAS-tic_ climax, so-so symphony.









Bloch's_ Evocations _ is a whole different matter.

It has a piece called "Houang Ti: God of War". It's pure Alexander the Great and his host unloossing shafts and scaling the fortress walls: the clash of wheels, the clang of armed hoofs, the mad blast of trumpets, and the neigh of raging steeds, the roar of battle, the earthquaking fall of the citadel wall.

I can just_ see this _with the music.

Epic and heroic all the way.


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B-flat, No. 99 in E-flat
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein









Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor
English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Britten


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Yes, if I wanted to waste my life "pondering" all day, I wouldn't ever leave the toilet seat.


I fear (not fear itself) I'm pondering too much at TC. I don't want to leave my best or near-best pondering here, but then why should i have that feeling. Just sayin'.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> I fear (not fear itself) I'm pondering too much at TC. I don't want to leave my best or near-best pondering here, but then why should i have that feeling. Just sayin'.


My tag isn't "hponders" for a good reason.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 8
Soloists and choruses
London Symphony
Leonard Bernstein

Very intense and exciting performance with, unfortunately, dated sound from the late 1960's.
A bit too intense for these ears, however.
I prefer to immerse myself in the more reserved Boulez performance which is also blessed with gorgeous sonics. My number one "go to" performance of this impassioned music.


----------



## Badinerie

Bliss....Violin Concerto. 
Started out with the LP but its a bit crackly. an old record library find. So I moved over to the CD which inexplicably looses the 'Introduction and Allegro' and gains a Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. Nice session all the same.


----------



## omega

*Vivaldi*
_Cello Concerti_
Roel Dieltiens (Cello) | Ensemble Explorations








*Haydn*
_Horn Concerti n°1 and 2_
_Concerto for two Horns_
Hermann Baumann (Horn 1) | Timothy Brown (Horn 2) | Ioan Brown | Academy of St Martin-In-The-Fields








*Mozart*
_Eine kleine Nachtmusik_
_Divertimento KV 136_
_Ein musikalischer Spass_ (_A musical Joke)_
Chamber Ensemble of the Academy of St Martin-In-The-Fields








*Beethoven*
_Sonata n°28 and n°29 "Hammerklavier"_
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## omega

Earlier on this week
*Mahler*
_Symphony n°5_
Bernard Haitink | Berliner Philharmoniker








This is without any doubt the most passionate performance of Mahler's Fifth that I have listened to so far. But Maybe Haitink does too much ? Too much expressive rallentandi? Too slow in the Adagio (13'55'' !!!)? Too elegant?

Do the Mahler specialists on this forum have an opinion (and the others, too)?


----------



## OlivierM

Something a bit different tonight, yet very nice.


----------



## Morimur

*Alban Berg - Kammerkonzert • Violin Concerto (Abbado, Bernstein)*


----------



## Vaneyes

omega said:


> Earlier on this week
> *Mahler*
> _Symphony n°5_
> Bernard Haitink | Berliner Philharmoniker
> View attachment 53579
> 
> 
> This is without any doubt the most passionate performance of Mahler's Fifth that I have listened to so far. But Maybe Haitink does too much ? Too much expressive rallentandi? Too slow in the Adagio (13'55'' !!!)? Too elegant?
> 
> Do the *Mahler specialists* on this forum have an opinion (and the others, too)?


I plead innocent as to Mahler Specialist, but since I have a friend who played harp on that recording, I agree with your positive thoughts. Enjoy!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Debussy*: Etudes, w. Boffard (rec.2000); *Roussel*: Symphony 2, Festin de L'Araignee, w. ONdF/Martinon (rec.1968).


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53567
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 8
> Soloists and choruses
> London Symphony
> Leonard Bernstein
> 
> Very intense and exciting performance with, unfortunately, dated sound from the late 1960's.
> A bit too intense for these ears, however.
> I prefer to immerse myself in the more reserved Boulez performance which is also blessed with gorgeous sonics. My number one "go to" performance of this impassioned music.


Don't blame you re Boulez. Those two are my tied favorite M8s.

For improved LB rec. sound, the 2004 24-bit remastering.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

It would be hard to imagine better recorded or more vibrant performances.


----------



## Blake

Kraus - Sonatas & Trio. This is pretty groovy. I didn't realize how eccentric Kraus was for his time. Really cool stuff.


----------



## Morimur

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber - Battalia a 10 • Requiem a 15 in Concerto (Savall)*


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Don't blame you re Boulez. Those two are my tied favorite M8s.
> 
> For improved LB rec. sound, the 2004 24-bit remastering.:tiphat:


Thanks, but I'm not going for the Bernstein again. I will play the Boulez tomorrow. I find it so moving. The Bernstein, not.

The neighbors must wish that I move. Too much Mahlerization, I guess. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5.*

This is nice, and the tempi are probably accurate, but it feels rushed. Of course, yesterday I listened to Furtwangler. Maybe I need to recalibrate my ears.


----------



## Guest

Another disc that I haven't listened to ages. Recorded in 1987, it still sounds pretty good, if not up to Chandos' current standards. It doesn't seem as if Bax gets played or recorded much these days, which is a pity.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Lovely photo. At first glance I thought the cover was made of glass or you'd positioned it in the manner of a Margritte painting.
> 
> Great music, also. Love the Reflexe series.


Thank you , SimonNZ.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in D Major, KV 203

Gil Sharon conducting the Amati Chamber Orchestra


----------



## George O

Peter Abelard (1079-1142)

Planctus David
Jephta
O quanta qualia

Studio der Frühen Musik

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1974

Now this is early music!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another victim of the Nazis. Weigl studied privately with Zemlinsky. He was later a pupil at the Vienna Music Academy and then the University of Vienna where he studied musicology with fellow pupil, Anton Webern. When the Nazis came to power he and his wife moved to the US. He taught at Brooklyn College, the Boston Conservatory, and the Philadelphia Academy of Music. Unfortunately his teaching left little time for composition and he was largely ignored my the classical music community of the time in America. Schoenberg said of Weigl, "I always considered Dr. Weigl as one of the finest composers of the old school; one of those who continued the glittering Viennese tradition." This comment... half admiring... and half dismissive... conveys much of Weigl's reputation of the time. Regardless, Weigl's 5th and 6th symphonies rank among the finest in the Austro-Germanic tradition after Mahler.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> It would be hard to imagine better recorded or more vibrant performances.


Smart group, using mainly modern instrumentation to convey the full musicality of these enormous works. Great tempi, forever progressive. Reminds me some of another group...Guildhall String Ensemble.:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Still thinking about last weekend's Saturday Symphony, I decided to pull out another Tchaik 4:










*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; 1812 Overture; Marche slave / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*

I just finished listening to this CD. I've got to say that Ormandy's Fourth gave me more enjoyment than any of the others I played -- Mravinsky (DG), Scherchen (Westminster), or Jansons (Chandos).

For me, the Philadelphia Orchestra just sounds "right" in this repertoire. I guess that plush, grand sound is how I hear Tchaikovsky in my mind's ear.


----------



## Weston

Wondering what happened to oskaar.


----------



## Vasks




----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Schoenberg said of Weigl, "I always considered Dr. Weigl as one of the finest composers of the old school; one of those who continued the glittering Viennese tradition." *This comment... half admiring... and half dismissive...* conveys much of Weigl's reputation of the time.


I don't understand what's dismissive about it, unless you think that "old school" is somehow inherently pejorative, or pejorative whenever Schoenberg uses it (which, given his love for tradition, is unlikely).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I haven't been on this thread too often in the past weeks, but I had to come in and share this. I got this primarily because I realized my collection is lacking in Brahms chamber music, but the Stravinsky Violin Concerto is the true gem of this CD! Loved every movement.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I haven't had a chance to listen to any music today and I hardly listened to anything yesterday. So time to make up a bit. I'm listening to Mozart's Piano Concerto 8 because I'm in the mood for something mellow.


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I haven't had a chance to listen to any music today and I hardly listened to anything yesterday. So time to make up a bit. I'm listening to Mozart's Piano Concerto 8 because I'm in the mood for something mellow.


Nice to see you Dave.


----------



## Itullian

Felt like hearing this old soundtrack. Loved it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Furtwangler, Symphony No. 2, composer/BPO, 1951, Jesus-Christus-Kirche

Bruckner's fingerprints are all over this.

No wonder I like it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to Mozart's Piano Concerto No 22 E Flat major. Conducted by Fabio Luisi.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

MoonlightSonata said:


> Stockhausen: _Sirius_. Not quite sure what to make of it, but I'll keep listening anyway.


Now I know what to make of it. IT IS AMAZING.


----------



## Pugg

​Starting this day with Schubert's Rosamunde .


----------



## SimonNZ

James MacMillan's Three Interludes from The Sacrifice - cond. composer


----------



## Blancrocher

Carl Vine: String Quartets (Goldner SQ); Kevin Volans: Concerto for Piano & Winds, and other works (Netherlands Wind Ensemble)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor (Takács Quartet).

On Youtube:


----------



## Weston

I didn't get much chance for music as I had planned today either, so no Schoenberg today or for the near future as I will be attending a minor art show out of town this weekend. Maybe Monday.

But I would like something mellow before bed.

*Britten: Miniature Suite (Juvenilia)*
Emperor Quartet








Miniature is right. This zips by faster than many pop songs. But size isn't everything, I hear.

*
d'Indy: String Quartet No. 3 in Db, Op. 96*
New Budapest Quartet








Full of interesting themes, this quartet gushes, rushes and blushes. I'd need to be more in the mood for over the top drama to fully enjoy it. That is not to say it is bad, just not for my present mood. (Who the heck writes in D flat anyway?)

*Hanson: Fantasy Variations on a Theme of Youth*
Daniel Spalding / Philadelphia Virtuosi Chamber Orchestra / Gabriela Imreh, piano








Very nicely done! This is a tasteful way to end the evening.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lauritz Melchior: Opera arias (rec. 1924-39)


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 7 Karajan / BPO

Have all three of HvK's recordings of this. All astonishing and all quite different in subtle ways. So much for those who say Karajan always conducted the same!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor' (Amadeus Quartet).









A quartet truly deserving of its title (much like Beethoven's 5th piano concerto) - very ornate and stately, while of course containing Haydn's trademark wit and humour.


----------



## mirepoix

Mahler: Symphony No 6 - LSO, Mariss Jansons.









Just finished a workout that I thoroughly enjoyed and now I've been enjoying this just as much. It feels quite fitting for the moment - almost so intense to be _on the floor eyes closed_ listening. Is that over the top? Aw, too bad *tickles you under the chin* And as for 'Tragic' - maybe so, but to this hick the aforementioned intensity carries through all the way to the end and results in it being so life affirming.
(This is the only recording I have of the 6th. I had a listen to Bernstein with the Vienna Phil, but I've also read good things about the Karajan. The Bernstein left a huge impression, though.)


----------



## randy woolf

*thanks, bruce!!!!*



Bruce said:


> I'm concentrating on the piano tonight, to wit:
> 
> Randall Woolf - dancétudes (Supové playing)
> 
> I love these pieces! They just make me happy. Woolf takes some old and new forms and really gives them a spin: to the Allemande, Courrante, and Sarabande he adds Rag and Shuffle. The shuffle invokes a Tim Burton production of the last movement of Chopin's B-flat minor piano sonata.
> 
> Liszt - Un Sospiro (Jerome Rose playing).
> 
> Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit (Anne Queffelec playing). I love the way Queffelec brings out the menace in Scarbo, but all in all, I think I slightly prefer John Browning's precise playing.
> 
> Carter - Night Fantasies (Paul Jacobs). I'm still struggling with this one. I think I heard a melody somewhere in it. But most of it still seems like a random arrangement notes to me.
> 
> Wolpe - Battle Piece (Marc-André Hamelin). This took a while too, but I'm beginning to see some sense to it. However, when it comes to Wolpe, I think his Four Studies on Basic Rows is a little more approachable.
> 
> And finished with Liszt's Waldesrauschen played by Abbey Simon.


thanks so much! what a great way start to my day, i feel very honored.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jonathan Harvey's String Quartet No.4 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Polyphemus

Good nights listening last night.
I started with a Haydn String Qt Op33/5 Mosaiques Qt (Delicious)
Followed by Berlioz La Mort De Cleopatra Norman/Barenboim. Though I dislike opera this lyric scene is so powerful and this recording is so wonderful, it is impossible to resist.
To conclude I selected Franck's D Min Symphony by Dutoit and his Montreal boys and girls, surely his finest tenure.
Coupled with a drop of my favourite tipple I retired a happy man.


----------



## Pugg

​
Rachmaninoff piano concerto no 3 Muti/ Gavrilov


----------



## Badinerie

Carmina Burana Riccardo Chailly's '84 in a '94 CD cover.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (169-1764): Violin Concerto in F Major, Op.10, No.4

Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## Pugg

​Another Decca Classic ;
Verdi : *Nabucco,*
*Souliotis,* Gobbi , Gardelli conducting


----------



## Blancrocher

Gerald Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest (cond. Ades)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Warner Remaster: Karajan Box Set, 1951-1960

Morning Marschallin Blair in _An die Freude_-mode this morning with Karajan's superb Philharmonia Mozart _Symphony No. 29 _and his flawless BPO Schubert's _Fifth_.

Good morning everyone!

(Was that the caffeine speaking or was it the music?)


----------



## Orfeo

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony no. II "Legendary."
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Kalervo Tuukkanen*
Symphony no. III "The Sea"
-Tuula-Marja Tuomela (soprano) & Tom Nyland (tenor). 
-The Jyvaskyla Symphony Orchestra, Musica Choir & Jyvaskyla Studio Choir/Ari Rasilainen.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. III in D minor "West Coast Pictures."
-The Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. IV "From the Outermost Skerries."
-Christina Hogman (soprano) & Claes-Hakan Ahnsjo (tenor).
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony no. IV.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Vernon Handley.

*Philip Sainton*
The Island & Nadir.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Matthias Bamert.

*Frank Bridge*
Rhapsody "Enter Spring."
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Sir Charles Groves.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic fantasy "The Sea."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Patrick Hadley*
The Trees So High.
-David Wilson-Johnson, baritone.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus/Matthias Bamert.


----------



## brotagonist

To make hpowders happy  I am making an effort to listen to all of William Schuman's symphonies and a few other randomly chosen major works over the course of the next while (no strict listening plan imposed  ). Today, I have picked:

William Schuman : Violin Concerto
José Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Within the first few seconds, I thought: "Nice!" Yes, this is the kind of music I enjoy.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

brotagonist said:


> To make hpowders happy


He may see that as a challenge to resist happiness


----------



## Guest

Dvorak's Op. 81 Piano Quintet, performed by the Takacs Quartet with Andreas Haefliger. I love this work, particularly the 2nd movement Dumka - sublimely beautiful! Excellent recording, as well, on Decca. I've been going through my Takacs Quartet recordings, and this one really stands out.


----------



## brotagonist

William Schuman : Night Journey
Seattle Symphony Orchestra diretta da Gerard Schwarz

Also: "Nice!" I love the sensuous feeling, punctuated by episodes of Messiaenic activity reminiscent of birdsong.

Now, I really do want to hear some symphonies. I will begin at the beginning (and this will conclude my exploration of this fascinating composer for this morning):

William Schuman : Symphony 1

It appears that Symphony 1 is not on YT. I will then begin with the next one:

William Schuman : Symphony 2
CBS Symphony Orchestra
Howard Barlow, conductor

It is quite scratched, but what a marvellously portentous and ominous beginning!


----------



## George O

Carl Nielsen (1865-1931): String Quartet No. 4 in F Major, op 44

Vagn Holmboe (1909-1996): String Quartet No. 3, op 48

The Koppel Quartet

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1955
recorded 1954


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Mahler: Symphony No. 5 / Karajan, Berlin PO*

Found this at Goodwill last night for a dollar.  Giving it a first listen just now.

I'm enjoying HvK's take on the M5, but I don't expect that it will displace my favorites: Kubelik (DG and Audite) and Tennstedt (EMI, live).


----------



## brotagonist

^ Nice choice, JACE  I never find anything worthwhile at the Goodwill


----------



## Vasks

_Previewing a disc that the mailperson just brought me_


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> ^ Nice choice, JACE  I never find anything worthwhile at the Goodwill


I've been lucky lately. Last night, I also found two CDs of Richard Goode playing Mozart piano concertos with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. ...It's always hit or miss. Often, there's nothing. But sometimes I stumble across some good stuff.

Honestly, the "pot-luck" aspects of it are sorta fun.


----------



## rrudolph

Stockhausen: Spiral I/Pole/Spiral II








Nordheim: Response








Lachenmann: Air/Interieur I/Schwankungen am Rand


----------



## hpowders

Polyphemus said:


> Good nights listening last night.
> I started with a Haydn String Qt Op33/5 Mosaiques Qt (Delicious)
> Followed by Berlioz La Mort De Cleopatra Norman/Barenboim. Though I dislike opera this lyric scene is so powerful and this recording is so wonderful, it is impossible to resist.
> To conclude I selected Franck's D Min Symphony by Dutoit and his Montreal boys and girls, surely his finest tenure.
> Coupled with a drop of my favourite tipple I retired a happy man.


Whatever happened to the Franck Symphony in D Minor. It used to be so popular, a specialty of Pierre Monteux and Charles Munch in the 1950's-1960's. It really seemed to fall out of favor these days.


----------



## jim prideaux

Lyapunov-1st Symphony/2nd Piano concerto and Op.16 Polonaise....performed by Sinaisky, Shelley and the BBC Phil....

arrived this morning in the post and a further part of my almost random exploration of Russian music....every so often I feel the need to indulge the desire to hear something new, not necessarily of great import but enjoyable nonetheless...this is after all how I had the good fortune to initially encounter the works of Kalinnikov!-this recording is from Chandos so if nothing else it will sound impressive

anyone with a shared interest please note-the slow movement is marvellous,and so redolent of Glazunov!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 8
DeYoung, Botha, etc;
Three choirs
Staatskapelle Berlin
Pierre Boulez

The most beautiful performance of this magnificent music I have ever heard.
Sumptuous recorded sound.
A real treat for the ears and the soul!


----------



## Polyphemus

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53631
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 8
> DeYoung, Botha, etc;
> Three choirs
> Staatskapelle Berlin
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> The most beautiful performance of this magnificent music I have ever heard.
> Sumptuous recorded sound.
> A real treat for the ears and the soul!


Coming to the end of a wonderful journey. N0 9 is worth the wait.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Nocturne Op. 37 No. 1 in G minor; No. 2 in G Major (Arthur Rubinstein).


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler's 6th Symphony (Abbado, BPO)


----------



## Vaneyes

An early listen to this week's "Saturday Symphony" requirement, *Haydn*: Symphony 100, w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec.1986).

Optional listening from the same album, *Haydn*: Symphonies 68 & 93, w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec. 1987 - '92).


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Whatever happened to the *Franck Symphony in D Minor*. It used to be so popular, a specialty of Pierre Monteux and Charles Munch in the 1950's-1960's. It really seemed to fall out of favor these days.


So inspired. Dutoit's fine, but Godfather's (rec.1982) on the runway for my next listen.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> Mahler: Symphony No 6 - LSO, Mariss Jansons.
> 
> View attachment 53614
> 
> 
> Just finished a workout that I thoroughly enjoyed and now I've been enjoying this just as much. It feels quite fitting for the moment - almost so intense to be _on the floor eyes closed_ listening. Is that over the top? Aw, too bad *tickles you under the chin* And as for 'Tragic' - maybe so, but to this hick the aforementioned intensity carries through all the way to the end and results in it being so life affirming.
> (This is the only recording I have of the 6th. I had a listen to Bernstein with the Vienna Phil, but I've also read good things about the Karajan. The Bernstein left a huge impression, though.)


Jansons did some nice Mahler with Pittsburgh. Not sure how much of it went conmmercial, though.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

DavidA said:


> Bruckner Symphony 7 Karajan / BPO
> 
> Have all three of HvK's recordings of this. All astonishing and all quite different in subtle ways. So much for those who say Karajan always conducted the same!


Yes, even without conscious reading changes, it's virtually impossible to get identical performances. So many variables. Kind of like a round of golf by an expert player in similar weather conditions.


----------



## Cosmos

:trp:*THANK GOD THE WEEK IS OVER*:cheers:

Mahler's 4th










Making my Friday's a little more bright


----------



## maestro267

*Dvorák:* Requiem
Ambrosian Singers/London SO/Kertész


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Chopin* death day (1849), Sonata 2, w. Pogo (rec.1981).


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

This time the Bernstein way works.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just finishing Robert Schumann Piano Concerto A Minor / Symphony No.4

Next up: Manuel de Falla, Three-Cornered Hat (complete). Cincinnati Symphony, which also includes Homenajes, and Interlude and Spanish Dance from La vida breve.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm in love with Karajan's 1960/Philharmonia Sibelius' Fifth like nothing else in Sibelius at the moment.









_Luonnotar_


----------



## opus55

Hänsel und Gretel
Engelbert Humperdinck

_Anne-Sofie von Otter as Hänsel
Barbara Bonney as Gretel

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Jeffrey Tate_


----------



## hpowders

Polyphemus said:


> Coming to the end of a wonderful journey. N0 9 is worth the wait.


I played the 9th already. This my second go round of the 8th.


----------



## Bas

The day before yesterday:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Violin Sontas K. 481, K. 526, K. 547
By Itzhak Perlman [violin], Daniel Barenboim [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Today, after a very long and intensive working day:
Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 21  "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis", BWV 42 "Am abend dasselbigen Sabbats"
By Daniel Taylor [countertenor], Peter Kooy [bass], Carolyn Sampson [soprano], Mark Padmore [tenor], La Chappele Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent, Philipppe Herreweghe [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 36 "Schwingt freudig euch empor", BWV 47 "Wer sich selbst erhöret, der soll erniedrigt werden", BWV 27 "Werr weiss, wie nahe mir mein Ende"
By Hana Blažíková [soprano], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Satoshi Mizukoshi [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 1127 Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn
By Carolyn Sampson [soprano], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









Johann Sebastian Bach - Orgel-Büchlein 
By Ton Koopman [organ], on Teldec


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stokowski Live: 1958, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Shostakovich Eleven

Thrilling beyond belief; the most emotionally-wrenching Shostakovich I've ever heard, bar none. The drama in the massacre scene of the second movement is_ searing_. The strings towards the end of the third movement swell and blend with an intensity I've never heard before or since in Russian music.

A 'C-' in sound, but an 'A++' in performance.


----------



## JACE

I'm spinning Stokowski too:









*Brahms: Symphony No. 2; Tragic Overture / Stokowski, National PO*

An excellent reading. Very dramatic. From the "Columbia Stereo Recordings" set.


----------



## JACE

Now this:









*Beethoven: Syms. Nos. 5 & 8 / Karajan, BPO*

The Fifth that I "imprinted" on. Love it.


----------



## OlivierM

Because that's where the absolutely magnificient (and only good version) of the Sonata for Solo Cello by Zoltan Kodaly is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mendelssohn, String Symphonies.


----------



## omega

*Telemann*
_Wassermusik_
_3 Concerti_
Reinhard Goebel | Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## omega

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53631
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 8
> DeYoung, Botha, etc;
> Three choirs
> Staatskapelle Berlin
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> The most beautiful performance of this magnificent music I have ever heard.
> Sumptuous recorded sound.
> A real treat for the ears and the soul!


If this is the third time in just a few months that you listen to it, it must be really excellent...
I'll look if I can find it somewhere!


----------



## Itullian

Making my way though this. VERY impressive so far. I didn't realize that this is a digital recording, 1980, With 24bit remaster. It sounds GREAT. Singers outstanding.
And Kubelik's pacing is very good. I'll say more later.


----------



## millionrainbows

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Sonata in C minor D 958; Wilhelm Kempff, piano. This one has more forward momentum.










Now, A major D 959. This one sounds more Mozartian; lots of scale runs, repeating left-hand figurations.

Kempff is certainly relaxed in this music. I get a sense of supreme confidence, and an ease of speaking and execution.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 156 "I stand with one foot in the grave"

For the 3rd Sunday after Epiphany - Leipzig, 1729

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> Carl Nielsen (1865-1931): String Quartet No. 4 in F Major, op 44
> 
> Vagn Holmboe (1909-1996): String Quartet No. 3, op 48
> 
> The Koppel Quartet
> 
> on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1955
> recorded 1954


Sigh...I used to have the LXT of that:










I was about to add "and its never appeared on cd", but now I see the Koppel Nielsens are a part of this:


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

Boulez conducts this work in 79 minutes to Bernstein's 87, both with the Vienna Philharmonic, a few years apart; both take the first movement repeat.
The difference is Boulez doesn't feel the need to inject "EMOTION" at every turn, as Bernstein does, into a score already laden with it.

I prefer the Boulez performance.

Incidentally both conductors place the scherzo in front of the andante.


----------



## Jeff W

Late post...









Got started with early Mozart symphonies last night. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord in Symphonies No. 1, K. Anh. 223, 4, 5, K. Anh. 221 'Old Lambach' and 6.









Next came Mahler's Symphony No. 4. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Lucia Popp was the soloist.









After that, Mendellsohn's Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2. Benjamin Frith played solo piano and Robert Stankovsky led the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra.









Bach's Concertos for Three and Four Harpsichords was my next pick. Trevor Pinnock played lead harpsichord and directed the English Concert from the keyboard.









Lastly, listened to the two Chopin Piano Concertos in reverse order. Krystian Zimerman led the Polish Festival Orchestra from the piano.


----------



## millionrainbows

Haflidi Hallgrimsson (1941-): Metamorphoses: Chamber Music (Delphian). He returns to tone-centric drones, but the music is quite dissonant and disturbed. I'm not sure if I "like" it or not, but I am strangely attracted to it, like a kid is attracted to shredded wheat after a steady regimen of Cheerios or Sugar Crisp. Resonant, dissonant, melodic statements without rhythm, textures, colors, density, clouds of vibrations obscuring the harmonic clarity; violas and cellos speak out darkly, from...where else? Iceland. High suicide rate, I've heard. Give me another cup of coffee, lots of sugar, it's cold in here. Hey, this music is good for those long, long Winters of our discontent. Enigmatic, grey, obscured by clouds. Inscrutable, self-contained.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1

[Creepy cover photo alert]


----------



## hpowders

^^^Man, you weren't kidding!!! Ridiculous!!


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> For *Chopin* death day (1849), Sonata 2, w. Pogo (rec.1981).


When did he die???? I really have to move out of Florida!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53663
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
> Vienna Philharmonic
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> Boulez conducts this work in 79 minutes to Bernstein's 87, both with the Vienna Philharmonic, a few years apart; both take the first movement repeat.
> The difference is Boulez doesn't feel the need to inject "EMOTION" at every turn, as Bernstein does, into a score already laden with it.
> 
> I prefer the Boulez performance.
> 
> Incidentally both conductors place the scherzo in front of the andante.


I prefer Pierre's, too. LB takes the opening a little too fast for my liking on both Sony and DG. Thereafter, I prefer LB's Sony because of what I perceive to be more urgency, and getting it on one disc. Where I part ways with the M6 one-disc preference is Sir John's magnificent account (EMI Noir et Rouge). S-A's all 'round, except for EMI's subsequent reissues of Sir John's. A - S on those.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> When did he die???? I really have to move out of Florida!


Chopin, 165 years ago.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Roussel*: Symphonies 1 & 4, w. OdP/Eschenbach (rec.2005); *RVW*: Symphony 5, w. RLPO/Handley (rec.1986); *Haydn*: Paris Symphonies, w. OAE/Kuijken (rec.1989).








View attachment 53671


----------



## SimonNZ

Hoffmeister Double-Bass Quartets

Norbert Duka, double-bass, Ernö Sebestyén, violin, Helmut Nicolai, viola, Martin Ostertag. cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alberto Ginastera - Complete String Quartets
No. 1, Op 20
No. 2, Op 26
No. 3, Op. 40*
Cuarteto Latinoamericano; Claudia Montiel, soprano
[Brilliant Classics]

*Witold Lutoslawski - String Quartet
Krzysztof Penderecki - Quartetto per archi
Toshiro Mayuzumi - Prelude for String Quartet*
LaSalle Quartet [DG, 2008]

Limbering up...


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Chopin, 165 years ago.


Thanks. At least we still have Charlie Dickens!


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Interesting symphony from an American Master premiered back in the innocent days of 1960 by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony and was written for the BSO.

Everyone who loves 20th century American music should get down on their knees and thank Naxos for championing such fine music that none of us would have ever gotten the opportunity to hear.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Thanks. At least we still have Charlie Dickens!


And,* Pogo's* official website...

http://www.ivopogorelich.com/en/

He's been busy -

http://www.ivopogorelich.com/en/aktuelle-konzerte/


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4 / Ormandy, Philadelphia O*


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now spinning this LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4 / Ormandy, Philadelphia O*


Eugene Ormandy was a terrific conductor of Russian masterworks. He had a wonderful Prokofiev Fifth in the 1960's.
Also, an excellent conductor of Shostakovich, and of course one of his supreme specialties, Tchaikovsky.


----------



## JACE

I've never gotten a firm fix on Prokofiev's Fourth Symphony. It's a tricky work. Lots of interesting bits, but I can't quite see the forest for the trees. I feel like I need to listen more, and maybe I'll find my way inside. I own one other recording -- with Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting the Moscow Radio SO. So now I'm listening to that LP.


----------



## Sid James

*Hindemith* _Der Schwanendreher - Concerto after old folk songs for viola and small orchestra_
- Daniel Benyamini, viola ; Orchestre de Paris under Daniel Barenboim

Finishing the *Hindemith* disc.

*Der Schwanendreher, * along with the two other pieces on this disc from the 1930's, shows Hindemith returning to tradition. Here he draws on folk music to tell some sort of story in the format of a viola concerto (a bit like Berlioz's _Harold in Italy_, with which it also shares a four movement symphonic format).

In his notes, Ian Kemp asserts that there are strong autobiographical elements in this piece, although Hindemith kept these under wraps due to his increasingly precarious situation in Germany. He wasn't the first or last composer to hide behind metaphors and allegories either. Kemp says that there are parallels between the travelling musician of medieval times and the composer's life at the time.

The contrast between vigorously contrapuntal passages and more lyrical ones got my attention on this first listen. I particularly liked the duet between viola and harp that opened the second movement. Very folkish.











*Mozart* _Symphony #25_
- Vienna PO under Istvan Kertesz (Eloquence)

Having finished one disc, starting another. Its been ages since I've heard these works by *Mozart. * Some sturming und dranging with Wolfie never goes astray, but I hear a fair amount of his usual lightness and even whimsy in this too.










*Janacek* _String Quartets 1 "Kreutzer Sonata" and 2 "Intimate Letters" _
- Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pilcher & Gerhard Schulz, violins; Thomas Kakuska, 
viola; Valentin Erben, cello (EMI)

And wrapping up with *Janacek's two string quartets*. Not only favourites but also amongst the earliest quartets I got to know. I find them inseparable, and tend to listen to them together.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68

Wilhelm Furtwangler conducting the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Simply beautiful playing, music, and sound.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 9

_Kodály Quartet_










TGIF


----------



## Vaneyes

Queffelec performing* Handel* (rec.2005), *D. Scarlatti *(rec.1970), *Dutilleux * (rec.1996). 35 years of artistry right here. I think I'll salute Anne with a Talisker, I say, I say.:tiphat:

View attachment 53676


----------



## SimonNZ

JACE said:


>





>


I'm finding the juxtaposition of these two images both interesting and unsettling.


----------



## brotagonist

William Schuman : Symphony 3

This performance was by the New York Philharmonic, conducted by Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53673
> 
> 
> William Schuman Symphony No. 7
> Seattle Symphony
> Gerard Schwarz
> 
> Interesting symphony from an American Master premiered back in the innocent days of 1960 by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony and was written for the BSO.
> 
> Everyone who loves 20th century American music should get down on their knees and thank Naxos for championing such fine music that none of us would have ever gotten the opportunity to hear.


Compared to his symphonies, what do you think of Schuman's other orchestral works? Pieces like In Praise of Shahn, the ballet Undertow, the Three Colloquies for Horn and Orchestra, his Violin Concerto (perhaps the Schuman work I enjoy the most), A Song of Orpheus, Credendum.


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music:









Maurice Ravel's 'Daphnis et Chloe'. Charles Munch led the Boston Symphony and Robert Shaw was the director of the New England Conservatory Chorus and Alumni Chorus.


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> I'm finding the juxtaposition of these two images both interesting and unsettling.


Ha! LOL

Ives and Prokofiev had doppelgänger chairs!!!


----------



## JACE

Another Russian, another Ormandy:










*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3 / Gary Graffman (piano), Ormandy, Philadelphia O*

I read Gary Graffman's autobiography a few years back. Nothing earth-shattering, but a good read.


----------



## senza sordino

Lots of Mahler today as I scroll through the current listening, including me today.

Mahler 6


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 8
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

One of Schuman's better symphonies written for the NY Philharmonic to help inaugurate Avery Fisher Hall in 1962.

Fine alternative (more cleanly played, actually) to the Leonard Bernstein/NY Philharmonic premiere week performance.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Compared to his symphonies, what do you think of Schuman's other orchestral works? Pieces like In Praise of Shahn, the ballet Undertow, the Three Colloquies for Horn and Orchestra, his Violin Concerto (perhaps the Schuman work I enjoy the most), A Song of Orpheus, Credendum.


I don't care for his other works. I'm a Schuman Symphony man- #'s 3-10. The violin concerto is fine, though not one of my favorites-it's a bit too long, given the material.


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev Violin Sonata #1 with the Shahams. They do a fine job with this, one of my favorite Prokofiev chamber works.


----------



## brotagonist

William Schuman

Symphony 3 played to the halfway point and would not go further... some kind of Google error: please try later. I didn't want to, so I switched:

Symphony 3
Seattle Symphony conducted by Gerard Schwarz

Next:

Symphony 4 (1, 2, 3)
Seattle Symphony diretta da Gerard Schwarz

Presently:

Symphony 5 "for Strings"
New York Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein

This is pretty much my first ever listening of any of these. I think this is enough new music for tonight  I will continue with the series tomorrow.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just started to listen to Monteverdi's _L'Orfeo_. I got the cd because I wanted to hear Natalie Dessay and Sonia Prina on it.

I'm just on the Prologue right now with Dessay as "_La Musica_"-- I _so love_ this music!!!

Oh my God! What have I been _missing_?!!!

Dessay's a delight. But I can only imagine what Callas would sound like doing this. _ONLY _imagine!

I think I may be going on a Renaissance binge.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata No.6 in D Major, Op.106

Ian Hobson, piano


----------



## KenOC

Brahms, Symphony No. 3. Chailly with the Gewandhausorchester. From a fabulous set.


----------



## Bruce

To close out my week:

Atterberg - Ballade without Words, Op. 56 performed by Hirokami and the Norrköpping SO
Rheinberger - Organ Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 177 performed by Rowe and the Amadeus Orchestra, Skevington on organ
Holst - Indra, Op. 13 performed by the Ulster SO under the direction of JoAnn Falletta
Respighi - Feste Romane performed by the Philadelphia Orchestra and Eugene Ormandy


----------



## SimonNZ

"Cluny The Virgin: Chants of Pierre the Venerable" - Ensemble Venance Fortunat


----------



## Bruce

It's getting a bit late now, but tomorrow I'm thinking of listening to some harpsichord music. However, I'm not all that familiar with many of the baroque composers for the instrument (as well as in other periods) besides Bach, Händel, Couperin, Duphly, Rameau, Frescobaldi and Scarlatti, all of whom I really like. Do any of you have suggestions for harpsichord works?


----------



## opus55

French version revised by Hector Berlioz


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this day wit *Van Cliburn*: CD 17 Prokofiev - Sonata No. 6 - Barber - Sonata


----------



## Blancrocher

Andsnes playing Grieg; the Arden Trio in piano trios by Arthur Foote

*p.s.*



> It's getting a bit late now, but tomorrow I'm thinking of listening to some harpsichord music. However, I'm not all that familiar with many of the baroque composers for the instrument (as well as in other periods) besides Bach, Händel, Couperin, Duphly, Rameau, Frescobaldi and Scarlatti, all of whom I really like. Do any of you have suggestions for harpsichord works?


Hi Bruce, if "Couperin" doesn't include Louis as well as Francois, you might give him a try. Happy listening in any case!


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 9th, played on the radio as a close-out to KUSC's pledge drive as always. They chose Fricsay. What could be better? This performance is a home run from start to finish.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms : Double concerto ,Capucon brothers.


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> ​
> Brahms : Double concerto ,Capucon brothers.


I heard the Capucon brothers play the double concerto live in LA with Dudamel and the LA Phil. Tremendous, best I've heard!


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's 9th, played on the radio as a close-out to KUSC's pledge drive as always. They chose Fricsay. What could be better? This performance is a home run from start to finish.


I regret that I can only give one like to this absolutely amazing Ninth!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2*

Quartetto No. 1 ,Op. 19 in Do Maggiore
Quartetto Italiano

Quartetto No. 2, Op. 26 in Re Minore
Hamann Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

Andrej Panufnik's Autumn Music - Jascha Horenstein, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 33 No. 5 in G Major, 'How do you do?'; No. 2 in E-Flat Major, 'The Joke' (Buchberger Quartet).


----------



## muzik

I was reading about Puccini's death on Wikipedia. They say he died in Belgium but the news reached Rome while la Boheme was performing. They interrupted the opera and played Chopin's Funeral March, I'm listening to Marsz Pogrzebowy playing it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to Karajan recordings of music not usually associated with him, and which he never returned to. Fabulous performances of the Britten *Frank Bridge Variations* and Vaughan Williams *Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis*.

Excellent early 1950s mono sound in this Warner transfer.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Corigliano's The Red Violin soundtrack - Joshua Bell, violin, Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov 4th and 7th symphonies performed by Serebrier and the RSNO....read some interesting insights into the personality of Glazunov in Shostakovich 'Testimony' ( yes,I am aware of the controversial questions regarding the reliability of this book) as I have had a copy for years and my original reading of it pre-dated my interest in Glazunov........

to my ears both these symphonies provide incontrovertible evidence that you dismiss this composer at your 'peril'!


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn's "Military" Symphony, #100, with Minkowski and co. My first listen to this recording via Spotify.

I'll sample more of the set while I'm at it.


----------



## Bas

Bach's organ music was really enjoyable last night! I am going for more:

Johann Sebastian Bach - 

 Prelude & fugue in Em BWV 548, fantasia & fugue in Am BWV 561, BWV 533 - 560, Fantasia in G BWV 571, Kleines Harmonisches Labyrinth BWV 591, Concerto in C BWV 594

 Schübler & Leipzig Chorales

 Sonatas BWV 525 - 530

By Ton Koopman [organ], on Teldec









Somewhere in between this magnificent organ session I'll be listening Bach's motets:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Motets
By Sillya Rubens [soprano], Maria Kiehr [soprano], Bernarda Fink [alto], Gerd Türk [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], the RIAS-Kammerchor, Akademie für alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Pugg

​Bruno Walter conducts *Mozart's *Requiem on disc 3
Disc 1 contains arias sung By Steber and Pons.
Disc 2 London and Pinza.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning from, you guessed it, gloomy, overcast and rainy Albany!









Got started with Volume 2 of the Trevor Pinnock\English Concert Mozart Symphonies set. Contained within are Symphonies No. 7, 8, 9, K. 76, K. Anh. 214 and K. 81. All childhood stuff of Mozart that I only wish I had the talent to write...









Working in my Saturday Symphony listening with this one. Symphonies No. 100, 101 and 102 of Joseph Haydn. Eugen Jochum led the London Philharmonic Orchestra in these. Probably a bigger sound than Haydn would have heard at the premiers, but I enjoy both HIP and non-HIP performance alike.









Getting to a new arrival which finally arrived in the mail yesterday, the Symphonie Fantastique of Hector Berlioz. Charles Munch led the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Yet another one of these Living Stereo rereleases that sound utterly amazing.









Finishing up with another new arrival, the Beethoven Piano Concertos with Steven Lubin at the pianoforte. On this set Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music. I listened to Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 along with a performance of the Moonlight Sonata (No. 14, Op. 27 No. 2). I would have liked it if there were period instrument recordings of the Triple Concerto or perhaps the piano version of the Violin Concerto, but alas, there are not. Great recordings though.

Anyways, tonight is the night I propose to the GF! Better get to bed so I'm not all tired out at the concert tonight!!


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

One of the finest twentieth century American symphonies.


----------



## George O

Bruce said:


> It's getting a bit late now, but tomorrow I'm thinking of listening to some harpsichord music. However, I'm not all that familiar with many of the baroque composers for the instrument (as well as in other periods) besides Bach, Händel, Couperin, Duphly, Rameau, Frescobaldi and Scarlatti, all of whom I really like. Do any of you have suggestions for harpsichord works?


I recommend

Soler, Froberger, Byrd, and Buxtehude.


----------



## George O

Jeff W said:


> Anyways, tonight is the night I propose to the GF! Better get to bed so I'm not all tired out at the concert tonight!!


Here is wishing you the best!


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _8 Noveletten, Op. 21_
Piet Kuijken, fortepiano









*L. van Beethoven*: _String Quartets from Op. 18_-- _No. 2 in G major_ and _No. 3 in D major_
Quatuor Mosaïques









*Robert Schumann*: _Fantasie in C major, Op. 17_
Matthias Kirschnereit, piano


----------



## George O

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757):
Sonata in A Major, L 483
Sonata in B Minor, L 263
Sonata in D Minor, L 266

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791):
Rondo In D Major, KV 485
12 Variations on "Ah, vous dirai-je Maman" KV 265

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915): 
Prelude, op 59, no 1
Poeme, op 71, no 2
Etude, op 65, no 3

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): 
Sonata No. 7 in B flat Major, op 83

Vladimir Bakk, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1978


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

One of the finest American symphonies ever written(1963).
Brooding and masterful.
The first 2 1/2 minutes would make some fine halloween theme music. Keep a light on!


----------



## brotagonist

William Schuman : Symphony 6
The Philadelphia Orchestra diretta da Eugene Ormandy

Starting off the morning with the next in the series  This one has a peaceful, if slightly pensive, tone that wavers uncertainly, to explode into percussive action, before finding peace again.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven* - Violin Concerto

*Mozart* - Violin Concerto #4









I'm generally not a huge Kennedy fan, and he does himself no favours by employing more than one bizarre jazz cadenza in the Mozart concerto. Having said that, the Beethoven concerto is top notch -- both his playing and the Polish Chamber's are on the money and compliment each other beautifully.

I guess it just gets lost on all of us, but when his shenanigans aren't on show and he's playing 'straight', Kennedy can be really quite good.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in E Major, D 48

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Vasks

_Touchy feely_


----------



## brotagonist

William Schuman : Symphony 7 (1, 2)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra diretta da Lorin Maazel

I've taken a leap from 1948 (Symphony 6) to 1960 (Symphony 7).


----------



## Pugg

​Time for Beethoven's violin concerto played by Chung .


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> William Schuman : Symphony 7 (1, 2)
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra diretta da Lorin Maazel
> 
> I've taken a leap from 1948 (Symphony 6) to 1960 (Symphony 7).


Yes! Schuman composed no symphonies from 1948 to 1960 and it took a paid commission from the Boston Symphony Orchestra to motivate him to write his Seventh, twelve years after his Sixth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 22*

I'm having to study today, so I'm hoping Mozart makes me smarter.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> William Schuman : Symphony 6
> The Philadelphia Orchestra diretta da Eugene Ormandy
> 
> Starting off the morning with the next in the series  This one has a peaceful, if slightly pensive, tone that wavers uncertainly, to explode into percussive action, before finding peace again.


I have this performance but don't care for the mono sound. Sounds like it was recorded in a phone booth.


----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> I have this performance but don't care for the mono sound.


I didn't notice  I find that I only truly become aware of stereophonic sound when I am seated smack dab in the middle between the speakers. Here in my living room, the computer is to the right of the right speaker and subwoofer, the reading chair is to the left of the left speaker, the chesterfield is to the right of the right speaker, kind of in front of the subwoofer, and my favourite place for listening, the spacious living room floor, is unobstructed and centred between the right and left speakers.

I have to live in my place: it is simply not practical to have all of the seating positioned centrally.

While I would barely consider purchasing a monophonic recording, I find that the stereo effect is largely lost, unless one remains seated between the speakers for the entire listening period. Were I to do that, I wouldn't hear much music at all


----------



## brotagonist

William Schuman : Symphony 8
Seattle Symphony Orchestra diretta da Gerard Schwarz

This symphony dates from two years after the Seventh. I can't believe that I am already at the Eighth! Are they that short? No, I really have been sitting here this long  Time well spent, but I will need to take a breather after this one. It is already 14° outside, my espresso is cold and I should try to enjoy some fresh air for the next couple of days, while it is still warm enough to call going out enjoyable (and not have to be wrapped up like a mummy).

While I heard some obvious Messiaenisms in the Third, I have recognized little similarity to other familiar composers in the symphonies that followed. I read that William Schuman developed his own sound. Well, most good composers do, but one can hear a linkage, but I'm not really hearing that here. I need to listen more often for this all to sink in, but, first, I want to finish the series later on today.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 22*


That slow movement ...


----------



## George O

Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1784): Fandango in d minor, R 146

Scott Ross, harpsichord

on YouTube:






This is a fabulous little film of my avatar playing Soler's most famous piece.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith - Violin Sonatas
Sonata for Solo Violin, Op. 31/2
Sonata In E Flat for Violin And Piano, Op. 11/1
Sonata In E for Violin And Piano (1935)
Sonata In C for Violin And Piano (1939)*
Frank Peter Zimmermann, Enrico Pace [BIS, rec. 2012]

And fine works these are too. Excellent performances, and the recording from BIS is up to their usual high standards.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> William Schuman : Symphony 8
> Seattle Symphony Orchestra diretta da Gerard Schwarz
> 
> This symphony dates from two years after the Seventh. I can't believe that I am already at the Eighth! Are they that short? No, I really have been sitting here this long  Time well spent, but I will need to take a breather after this one. It is already 14° outside, my espresso is cold and I should try to enjoy some fresh air for the next couple of days, while it is still warm enough to call going out enjoyable (and not have to be wrapped up like a mummy).
> 
> While I heard some obvious Messiaenisms in the Third, I have recognized little similarity to other familiar composers in the symphonies that followed. I read that William Schuman developed his own sound. Well, most good composers do, but one can hear a linkage, but I'm not really hearing that here. I need to listen more often for this all to sink in, but, first, I want to finish the series later on today.


If you ever get a chance to listen to Bernstein's live performance, it's a bit more dynamic and exciting than the Schwarz.


----------



## millionrainbows

SimonNZ said:


> I'm finding the juxtaposition of these two images both interesting and unsettling.





















Here's another one.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm just getting ready to start getting ready to start getting breakfast on. Yes, it's Saturday morning. I might as well profit from the time and hear another one 

William Schuman : Symphony 9 "Ardeantine Caves"
Philadelphia Orchestra diretta da Eugene Ormandy

I didn't heed the warning: this one is mono sound again? At least it is in one single file, instead of broken up. Yes, 9 symphonies in 2 days is a lot to take in (I had located a recording of the disowned 2nd), but after I have heard them each once, I can say that I've already heard them before and maybe they will start to develop some familiarity.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*R. Strauss: Don Quixote / Rostropovich, HvK, BPO*


----------



## millionrainbows

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 8. Ominous, thundering stuff. What happens when we hit the Ninth? Does Mankind pay for its bad karma?


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> I'm just getting ready to start getting ready to start getting breakfast on. Yes, it's Saturday morning. I might as well profit from the time and hear another one
> 
> William Schuman : Symphony 9 "Ardeantine Caves"
> Philadelphia Orchestra diretta da Eugene Ormandy
> 
> I didn't heed the warning: this one is mono sound again? At least it is in one single file, instead of broken up. Yes, 9 symphonies in 2 days is a lot to take in (I had located a recording of the disowned 2nd), but after I have heard them each once, I can say that I've already heard them before and maybe they will start to develop some familiarity.


I find the Schuman 9th a tough nut to crack. The Ormandy is one of his best recordings. The Schwarz is good too.
The music is soooo slow, moody and monotonous for the most part. I will play the Schwarz today to see if maybe my opinion has changed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Talking to a TC friend about Renaissance Music reminded me of this gorgeous disc. With the music of Purcell, we move into the early Baroque, but Dowland, Campion, Morley, Byrd and Jenkins are all part of the English Renaissance.

Lovely music, beautifully sung and performed.


----------



## brotagonist

millionrainbows said:


>


I don't think I want to know what that's about


----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> The music is soooo slow, moody and monotonous for the most part.


Yes, I have noticed the slowness and the moodiness. So far, I don't find it monotonous, but, aside from a slight hint of Messiaen, I find his pedigree difficult to place, which is somewhat unsettling, but certainly not monotonous, but rather intriguing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 53711
> 
> 
> Talking to a TC friend about Renaissance Music reminded me of this gorgeous disc. With the music of Purcell, we move into the early Baroque, but Dowland, Campion, Morley, Byrd and Jenkins are all part of the English Renaissance.
> 
> Lovely music, beautifully sung and performed.


How funny.

I just ordered that very-same disc this morning.


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn Symphonies 100 (Military) & 103 (Drumroll). This disk via Spotify was a chance for me to catch up on a Symphony Saturday from many weeks ago, as well as this week's. 








And my own disk of
LvB Triple Concerto and Schumann Piano Concerto







which is disk three from this compilation I bought earlier this year to make up for the lack of piano music in my collection.


----------



## brotagonist

It has turned out to be a quick traversal in under two days! It is good to have a vorgeschmack






 to prepare oneself for future listens. So, here is the last one:

William Schuman : Symphony 10
[no performers indicated]


----------



## OlivierM

Very delicate. Recommended.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Béla Bartók
Violin Concerto No. 1, Sz 36, BB 48a 
Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
Viola Concerto, Sz 120, BB 128 *(completed Tibor Serly, 1949)
James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda
[Chandos, 2011]

My new disc of the week. I bought this because I don't have a modern recording of the Bartok violin concerto #2, I've never heard #1, and I don't have a recording of the viola concerto at all. Ehnes' #2 doesn't eclipse my favourite old LP (Iona Brown / Philharmonia Orchestra, Rattle) in terms of performance, but then I haven't managed to drop a heavy turntable dust cover on the playing surface of the CD (yet). This is a pretty good disc all round, though.



> Review by James Manheim on AllMusic
> 
> Canadian violinist James Ehnes, ably backed by the BBC Philharmonic under the energetic Gianandrea Noseda, sets himself a challenge here with an original and difficult program, and then meets all the challenges involved in this fine Bartók disc. The program, containing Bartók's three concertos for a stringed instrument and orchestra, has dual difficulties: not just the requirement that the player surmount technical hurdles on both the violin and viola, but, more significantly, put across the differing emotional worlds of early, middle, and late Bartók. The Violin Concerto No. 1, probably unperformed during Bartók's lifetime, was composed in 1907 for the violinist Stefi Geyer, a student of Jenö Hubay. It is pure late-Romantic Bartók, with dense, Straussian melodies in its first movement balanced by a more rhythmic finale. The Violin Concerto No. 2, from the late '30s, is one of Bartók's finest works, with variation structures that elegantly expand the melodic economy resulting from the composer's engagement with folk music. It's a rigorous, complex work that reveals something new on each hearing. The Viola Concerto, left unfinished but fully sketched at Bartók's death in 1945 and completed by Tibor Serly four years later, is a product of the composer's more populist American style, with broad, pleasing melodies and a full-out Hungarian finale. To deliver each of these styles convincingly is a tall order, but Ehnes does not fail. The second violin concerto, especially, has the effect of a diamond whose aspects are viewed from different perspectives; it's worth the purchase price in itself. An excellent choice not only for Bartók's concertos, but as an introduction to this giant of 20th century music who felt the dictates of wider cultural developments but worked things out fully in his own way.


----------



## Mahlerian

Symphony of the week:
Haydn: Symphony No. 100 in G "Military"
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## brotagonist

OK, just one more (how many times have I said that?):

Peter Mennin : Symphony 7 "Variations symphoniques"
Jean Martinon ; Orchestre National de l'ORTF

Then, really have to get


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Czech piano music this morning. This is a delightful disc with lively playing. In addition to Smetana and Dvorak it also has lesser known (to me) composers like Vorisek and Kymlicka.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 9 "Le fosse ardeatine"
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Schuman's most personal symphony written after visiting the site of a Nazi massacre of innocents near Rome. As such, it is the least theatrical of his symphonies and just may be the greatest of them all. It was also for me, the least accessible of the symphonies, but after many encounters, I can now hear the greatness of the score.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> OK, just one more (how many times have I said that?):
> 
> Peter Mennin : Symphony 7 "Variations symphoniques"
> Jean Martinon ; Orchestre National de l'ORTF
> 
> Then, really have to get
> View attachment 53719


This is a truly great American symphony.


----------



## omega

*Mozart*
_Piano Sonatas 11 to 14_
Unimitable interpretation by Glenn Gould








*Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony n°4_
Seiji Ozawa | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Masek (1755-1831): Serenade in D Sharp

Academia Wind Quintet of Prague: Jiri Marsalek, flute -- Otto Trnka, oboe -- Petr Donek, clarinet -- Frantisek Pok, horn -- Josef Janda, bassoon


----------



## ProudSquire

*Sibelius*

Symphony No.7 in C Major

Neeme Järvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Solle Isokoski


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart's piano concertos 14, 23, & 25 (Moravec, Josef Vlach & co.); Gilels in Grieg


----------



## Celiac Artery

I have been listening to these three mainly:

Andras Schiff: J.S. Bach - Partita No. 4 in D major 









Beaux Arts Trio: Schubert - Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major Op. 99









Murray Perahia: Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat major 









The Schubert piece is quickly becoming one of my favorite chamber works of any composer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This Warner reissue of Callas's stereo remake of *Lucia di Lammermoor* sounds a good deal better to me than the Callas Edition CDs, and much more like the LP set I used to own (a German EMI Electrola edition). There seems to be more space round the voice, and high notes are nowhere near so shrill as they are on previous re-masters.

Popular opinion holds that Callas's Lucia is best represented by the earlier set made in 1953, and the live Karajan performance from Berlin, so why would anyone bother with this remake, made in 1959? Surely, apart from much better sound, it can't have much to commend it. For a start the other soloists on both the 1953 studio and live Karajan are much better than the ones we get here. Cappuccilli is nowhere near as menacing as either Gobbi or Panerai, and consequently there is a loss of drama in the first act and in his confrontation with Lucia. Tagliavini may have seemed like a good idea at the time, a lyric tenor in the old style, but by 1959 he was in his late 50s, and, quite honestly, he sounds it. One misses Di Stefano's youthful ardour, even if Tagliavini is more stylish. As for Bernard Ladysz, just why? The only other recording he made was of Penderecki's *The Devils of Loudon*. Who on earth thought he might be any good in Donizetti? He is no match for either Arie or Zaccaria.

You might therefore think that this set is not really worth listening to, especially as Callas herself Is surely nowhere near as in good voice as she was in 1953 and 1955. And you're probably right, maybe this set is only for the die hards, except I'm not sure it's quite as simple as that.

Listening to it again for the first time in a few years, I was actually astonished at just how good she sounds, and it reminded me that in fact I first really got to know Callas's voice from post weight- loss records. This set was my first exposure to *Lucia di Lammermoor*, and I don't remember the state of Callas's voice bothering me too much back then. I was just overwhelmed by the truth of the interpretation, and the beauty, yes that word again, of much of her singing. Ok, the Ebs are not exactly things of beauty, and she shortens the cadenza in the Mad Scene substantially. Mind you, she didn't really need to be singing them anyway. What a pity, the bel canto revival hadn't moved on enough for her to be able to record the version Caballe recorded, in generally higher keys, but without the stratospheric top notes. It might well have suited the Callas of 1959 a lot better.

There is no doubt this Warner re-master is a vast improvement on the Callas Edition. Most of the shrillness on high seems to have faded away. In some ways, and though she sounds no more secure, the voice in general falls far more easily on the ear, and she has peered even deeper now into Lucia's psyche. From the word go, this Lucia is highly strung, a romantically inclined dreamer, completely lost in the cruelty of a man's world. There is desperation in her _Ah, no...rimanga nel silenzio sepolto per or l'arcano affetto_. Already she sounds slightly unhinged. It is not difficult to understand that it would take very little to tip her over the edge. Later in the scene with Enrico, _Ahi. La folgore piombo_ pierces one's very soul, and the ensuing _Soffriva nel panto_ is sung with heart-wrenching sorrow.

In the Wedding Scene, she sounds almost in a trance, and even in the few solo lines she has, she manages to convey Lucia's utter despair. As an assault on women, *Lucia di Lammermoor* must be one of the cruellest operas in the repertory. As for her singing, her legato line is as usual superb, the coloratura has a lovely finish and in the Mad Scene, her singing has almost an improvisatory air about it. This is surely the art that conceals art.

So, in conclusion, this stereo set will not replace either the 1953 or live Karajan Berlin performances, but it is still one that I will want to dig out from time to time, and sonically it is a great improvement on both.


----------



## JACE

Now playing this week's Saturday Symphony:









*Haydn: Symphony No. 100 "Military" / Jochum, London PO*

Sounds great. 

I'm gonna flip the record over and listen to Symphony No. 99 next.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> How funny.
> 
> I just ordered that very-same disc this morning.


I'm not the vocal expert that many of you are, but I have that disc. And I think it's lovely too!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I'm not the vocal expert that many of you are, but I have that disc. And I think it's lovely too!


. . . and you're lovely for_ mentioning _that its lovely._ ;D_

What is it Aristotle says?-- "The Great Souled man sees greatness in others."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 53726
> 
> 
> This Warner reissue of Callas's stereo remake of *Lucia di Lammermoor* sounds a good deal better to me than the Callas Edition CDs, and much more like the LP set I used to own (a German EMI Electrola edition). There seems to be more space round the voice, and high notes are nowhere near so shrill as they are on previous re-masters.
> 
> Popular opinion holds that Callas's Lucia is best represented by the earlier set made in 1953, and the live Karajan performance from Berlin, so why would anyone bother with this remake, made in 1959? Surely, apart from much better sound, it can't have much to commend it. For a start the other soloists on both the 1953 studio and live Karajan are much better than the ones we get here. Cappuccilli is nowhere near as menacing as either Gobbi or Panerai, and consequently there is a loss of drama in the first act and in his confrontation with Lucia. Tagliavini may have seemed like a good idea at the time, a lyric tenor in the old style, but by 1959 he was in his late 50s, and, quite honestly, he sounds it. One misses Di Stefano's youthful ardour, even if Tagliavini is more stylish. As for Bernard Ladysz, just why? The only other recording he made was of Penderecki's *The Devils of Loudon*. Who on earth thought he might be any good in Donizetti? He is no match for either Arie or Zaccaria.
> 
> You might therefore think that this set is not really worth listening to, especially as Callas herself Is surely nowhere near as in good voice as she was in 1953 and 1955. And you're probably right, maybe this set is only for the die hards, except I'm not sure it's quite as simple as that.
> 
> Listening to it again for the first time in a few years, I was actually astonished at just how good she sounds, and it reminded me that in fact I first really got to know Callas's voice from post weight- loss records. This set was my first exposure to *Lucia di Lammermoor*, and I don't remember the state of Callas's voice bothering me too much back then. I was just overwhelmed by the truth of the interpretation, and the beauty, yes that word again, of much of her singing. Ok, the Ebs are not exactly things of beauty, and she shortens the cadenza in the Mad Scene substantially. Mind you, she didn't really need to be singing them anyway. What a pity, the bel canto revival hadn't moved on enough for her to be able to record the version Caballe recorded, in generally higher keys, but without the stratospheric top notes. It might well have suited the Callas of 1959 a lot better.
> 
> There is no doubt this Warner re-master is a vast improvement on the Callas Edition. Most of the shrillness on high seems to have faded away. In some ways, and though she sounds no more secure, the voice in general falls far more easily on the ear, and she has peered even deeper now into Lucia's psyche. From the word go, this Lucia is highly strung, a romantically inclined dreamer, completely lost in the cruelty of a man's world. There is desperation in her _Ah, no...rimanga nel silenzio sepolto per or l'arcano affetto_. Already she sounds slightly unhinged. It is not difficult to understand that it would take very little to tip her over the edge. Later in the scene with Enrico, _Ahi. La folgore piombo_ pierces one's very soul, and the ensuing _Soffriva nel panto_ is sung with heart-wrenching sorrow.
> 
> In the Wedding Scene, she sounds almost in a trance, and even in the few solo lines she has, she manages to convey Lucia's utter despair. As an assault on women, *Lucia di Lammermoor* must be one of the cruellest operas in the repertory. As for her singing, her legato line is as usual superb, the coloratura has a lovely finish and in the Mad Scene, her singing has almost an improvisatory air about it. This is surely the art that conceals art.
> 
> So, in conclusion, this stereo set will not replace either the 1953 or live Karajan Berlin performances, but it is still one that I will want to dig out from time to time, and sonically it is a great improvement on both.


Lovely review.

I especially like the compare-and-contrast with her earlier, more famous endeavors.

Now, to cut-and-paste it and send it to _Gramophone _to show them how a review is _done_.


----------



## maestro267

*Delius*: An Arabesque
Janet Baker (mez.)/John Shirley-Quirk (bar.)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Groves

*Nielsen*: Symphony No. 6 ("Sinfonia semplice")
Danish National SO/Schonwandt

interval

*Howells*: Hymnus Paradisi
Heather Harper (sop)/Robert Tear (ten)
Bach Choir, Choir of King's College, Cambridge
New Philharmonia Orchestra/Willcocks


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 10 "American Muse"

Composed in 1976 for the US bicentennial and written for the National Symphony of Washington, DC, this is my favorite among the eight published symphonies of Schuman. This one contains one of two of his most profound slow movements (the Third contains the other) surrounded by extroversion on both sides.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 13 in B flat, Op. 130
Grosse Fuge, Op. 133*
Alban Berg Quartet [EMI]

This is a somewhat severe performance of Op 130 to my ears: the 'Alla danza...' in particular scarcely living up to its title. I think it's that I'm used to other approaches in Op. 130 - odd, because I really like the ABQ in Op. 127 / 135 where their gravity and austerity seem to fit better.










*Haydn
Symphony No. 100 in G major ("Military") H. 1/100
Symphony No. 103 in E flat major ("Drumroll"), H. 1/103*
Jeffrey Tate, English Chamber Orchestra
[EMI, 1986]

This (unfamiliar repertoire to me) is sparkling and very enjoyable.


----------



## George O

*prompted by TurnaboutVox*










Bela Bartok (1881-1945)

Viola Concerto

William Primrose, viola
New Symphony Orchestra of London / Tibor Serly

on Bartok Records (NYC), from 1950

Commissioned by Primrose
Prepared for publication by Serly


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Galuppi* birthday (1706).and *Gounod* death day (1893).

ABM -


----------



## Vaneyes

Celiac Artery said:


> I have been listening to these three mainly:
> 
> Andras Schiff: J.S. Bach - Partita No. 4 in D major
> 
> Beaux Arts Trio: Schubert - Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major Op. 99
> 
> Murray Perahia: Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat major
> 
> The Schubert piece is quickly becoming one of my favorite chamber works of any composer.


Welcome, CA!:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Continuing my Ormandy/Russian composer kick with this LP:










*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Rubinstein, Ormandy, Philadelphia O*

It's not hard to understand why Rachmaninoff preferred this orchestra above all others. His music and their plush, voluptuous sound are a perfect match. Rubinstein was in his eighties when this record was made in 1971. Other versions are more fiery and virtuosic, but I haven't heard one that's more _musical_.


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-Cello Concerto performed by Tarasova, Samoilov and the Moscow New Opera Orch.....gloomy yet noble introspection of this piece reflects my state of mind as my team are the talk of the footballing world following an 8 nil thrashing on the south coast!........

anyway there is always next week and Glazunov 2nd and 3rd symphonies-Serebrier and the RSNO


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> *Beethoven* - Violin Concerto
> 
> *Mozart* - Violin Concerto #4
> 
> View attachment 53707
> 
> 
> I'm generally not a huge Kennedy fan, and he does himself no favours by employing more than one bizarre jazz cadenza in the Mozart concerto. Having said that, the Beethoven concerto is top notch -- both his playing and the Polish Chamber's are on the money and compliment each other beautifully.
> 
> I guess it just gets lost on all of us, but when his shenanigans aren't on show and he's playing 'straight', Kennedy can be really quite good.


After CM performances, he used to jam at jazz lounges. Don't know if he still does that. Don't know if he even tours anymore. Tremendous talent. His career could've been more, but it's his life.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 3
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

One of the most popular symphonies ever composed by an American.
Deservedly popular. However, I find the 4th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th equally worthy and just as fine.

A shame Leonard Bernstein never got to commercially record the entire Schuman symphonic canon.
This music after all was right up his alley.


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 53691
> 
> 
> Listening to Karajan recordings of music not usually associated with him, and which he never returned to. Fabulous performances of the Britten *Frank Bridge Variations* and Vaughan Williams *Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis*.
> 
> Excellent early 1950s mono sound in this Warner transfer.


I don't know what's in that boxset. Other unexpecteds in his career--Roussel Symphony 4, and Balakirev Symphony 1, as maybe the Kodaly, Bartok, Hindemith, and Honegger.


----------



## KenOC

Jeff W said:


> Good morning from, you guessed it, gloomy, overcast and rainy Albany!


Hello to Albany! My uncle, who passed away recently at a very advanced age, lived up Meeker Road at the north end of Century Drive. We would often visit him and shop and eat in Albany. And beautiful drives from there on Hwy 20, the Santiam River and Three Sisters country to the East and the Pacific via Philomath to the West. It may be damp today, but there are a lot of worse places to be!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Brahms piano quartet in C minor and clarinet trio.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*trewtr*









This singing is just. . . . . . . . . <_caesura_> 'delightful.' I can't tell you how much mileage I've gotten out of this cd.

























Bartok's _Third Piano Concerto_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Otto Klemperer; New Philharmonia Orchestra).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gerald Finzi
Five Bagatelles for Clarinet and Piano*
I. Prelude
II. Romance 
III. Carol 
IV. Forlana 
V. Fughetta
Carolyn Anderson, clarinet; Annette Shapiro, piano

A fine, crisp rendition by these two young artists, and well recorded (live) too.
On Carolyn Anderson's YouTube channel.


----------



## Mahlerian

Various organ works from these two collections:

















My set...









...arrived, but missing the first two discs. I'm going to see if I can get a replacement.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Vaneyes said:


> I don't know what's in that boxset. Other unexpecteds in his career--Roussel Symphony 4, and Balakirev Symphony 1, as maybe the Kodaly, Bartok, Hindemith, and Honegger.











This is the back of the box. You might be able to make it out if you click on the pic.


----------



## D Smith

This is a fantastic recording. I admit I prefer Haydn with a smaller ensemble and the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra under Gordan Nikolic performs with spritely style and litheness. I listened to Symphony No. 100 as part of Saturday Symphony and would certainly rate it as among the best I've heard, very dynamic but also precise. The Sinfonia Concertante is also performed with verve and zest. The soloists do a great job. Recommended.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in B Major, Ben 366

Janacek Quartet : Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 157 "I will not let Thee go, except Thou bless me!"

For the Feast of the Purification of Mary - Leipzig, 1727

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Guest

Jesu meine freude, one of the most beautiful pieces I ever heard.It touches me very deeple almost like a shock,really wonderful.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 9 in A Major, 'Kreutzer'; Violin Sonata No. 10 in G Major (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 53741
> 
> 
> This is the back of the box. You might be able to make it out if you click on the pic.


Thanks, I see Balakirev is missing. Wondering how Roussel 4 is now sounding. It was still sounding rough after Abbey Road Technology (ART/20-bit), some thirteen years ago.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks, I see Balakirev is missing. Wondering how Roussel 4 is now sounding. It was still sounding rough after Abbey Road Technology (ART/20-bit), some thirteen years ago.


Haven't got to that one yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> Haven't got to that one yet.


Abbey Road Studios related info:

http://www.warnerclassics.com/karajan-official-remastered-edition/news/1012


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in B Flat, Op.10, No.2

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Badinerie

traverso said:


> View attachment 53745
> Jesu meine freude, one of the most beautiful pieces I ever heard.It touches me very deeple almost like a shock,really wonderful.


Bach can do that!...Btw nice avatar.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Purcell, _Fantasia on One Note_ and Rondo from Abdelazar (which I'm playing in an orchestra).
Hooray for Purcell!


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> Bach can do that!...Btw nice avatar.


Thank you kindly :tiphat:
This was my first acquaintance with these motets.


----------



## teej

especially the slow movement


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Three Places in New England
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas

This performance has never been bettered. Absolutely haunting and other-worldly as the ghosts of a New England long past come alive.
A must for all lovers of Ives!!


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorák Violin Concerto, Romance for Violin and Orchestra, Mazurek for violin and orchestra, Humoresque for violin and piano







Smetana String Quartet #1, Janáček String Quartets #1&2







The second CD cover is a painting by Jawlensky _Portrait du danseur Alexander Sacharow _1909.


----------



## hpowders

Walter Piston Symphony No. 2
Boston Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas

Fine symphony (1943) centering around a profound slow movement.
Superb performance as one might expect from these forces.


----------



## hpowders

opus55 said:


> French version revised by Hector Berlioz


Heck of a fine cast!!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> hp, Have you heard Abravanel's M4 with *Netania Davrath*? She's the best singer that I've ever heard in that work, bar none.
> 
> It can be downloaded for a pittance. It's part of the "Big Mahler Box," which includes the complete Abravanel, Utah SO cycle.
> 
> Amazon has the "Big Mahler Box" for $2.99. If you have Amazon Prime, you can even listen for free. ...Usual disclaimers about no commercial connection to Amazon.


No. I have not. For me the standard bearer has always been Reri Grist from the first Bernstein. Camilla Tilling is also quite fine in her performance with the Philharmonia under Benjamin Zander.
I don't need another Mahler 4 so if I can hear the one you recommend online somewhere I will. Thanks!


----------



## D Smith

Chopin Preludes Op 28. Ingrid Fliter. I think she does a fine job with these without getting too overindulgent


----------



## Itullian

I listened to Gotterdammerung from this Ring straight through today,
so I'm still in a trance.
But what an amazing work it is.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It's been a rough few days but I'm back in action on the music front. I've missed my classical music! I'm listening to Anton Rubinstein's 4th Symphony.

Anton Rubinstein - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 95 'Dramatic' - I. Lento-Allegro moderato .


----------



## Itullian

D Smith said:


> Chopin Preludes Op 28. Ingrid Fliter. I think she does a fine job with these without getting too overindulgent


She can play anything for me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mahler's 4th... quite a beautiful recording.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Rubinstein Symphony No 5 by George Enescu State Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Haydn String Quartets Op. 71, Angeles String Quartet. Civilization is only a bit more than two centuries away...


----------



## Bruce

Well, it finally happened. 
All else has failed. 
I'm listening to Thick as a Brick


----------



## SimonNZ

Walton's Violin Concerto - Dong-Suk Kang, violin, Paul Daniel, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Bruce said:


> Well, it finally happened.
> All else has failed.
> I'm listening to Thick as a Brick


Can never go wrong with Tull.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to Kalinnikov Symphony No 1. I'm trying out somw of the less well known composers tonight.

Kalinnikov: Symphony No.1 in G minor - Svetlanov / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> No. I have not. For me the standard bearer has always been Reri Grist from the first Bernstein. Camilla Tilling is also quite fine in her performance with the Philharmonia under Benjamin Zander.
> I don't need another Mahler 4 so if I can hear the one you recommend online somewhere I will. Thanks!


Here is Abravanel's M4 with Netania Davrath:


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Mahler's 4th... quite a beautiful recording.


The one with Popp, correct? It is a great recording of the piece.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to Glazunov's Violin Concerto played by Hilary Hahn.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Chesnokov, _Do Not Cast me Off_ for basso profondo and choir.
I expect the whole concert hall vibrated with some of those low notes.


----------



## Pugg

​
This morning Debussy played by *Van Cliburn*

CD 22 My Favorite Debussy


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Blancrocher

Sciarrino: Cantare Con Silenzio, Berceuse, Libro notturno delle voci (Marco Angius); Tristan Murail: piano music (Marilyn Nonken)


----------



## aleazk

*Igor Stravinsky*:

-_Dumbarton Oaks_ (Dutoit)

-_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (de Leeuw)


----------



## KenOC

Kalinnikov, Symphony No. 1, Kuchar. This is my favorite recording of Kalinnikov's symphonies, considerably tighter and more rip-snorting than Jarvi's. Haven't heard Svetlanov...


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg: Chamber Concerto
Reiko Watanabe, Andrea Lucchesini, Staatskapelle Dresden, cond. Sinopoli









Does _anyone_ actually take that seemingly absurd 175-bar repeat in the finale? I'm wondering how well that would actually work.


----------



## KenOC

Percy time, for a bit of Lincolnshire Posey! The Royal Northern College of Music Wind Orchestra does quite fine here. With titles like "The Brisk Young Sailor" it can't be bad, right?


----------



## jim prideaux

KenOC said:


> Kalinnikov, Symphony No. 1, Kuchar. This is my favorite recording of Kalinnikov's symphonies, considerably tighter and more rip-snorting than Jarvi's. Haven't heard Svetlanov...


as I became so enamoured with these works I ended up with the Svetlanov recordings as well-and he arguably ups the 'rip snorting' quotient even further!


----------



## science

Let me add a bit of my own recent listening.

View attachment 53762


I'm almost finished with what I think is my third time through this fine set.

View attachment 53764


Just a coincidence. I didn't mean to do a Perahia thing.

View attachment 53765


I was in a mood for Chopin, though.

View attachment 53766


Still haven't gotten myself to listen to Bernstein's commentary.

View attachment 53767


I was wrapping up Max Hasting's history of WWII and he mentioned that the last concert of the Berlin Philharmonic before the fall of Hitler included part of _Götterdämmerung_, and I figured I might as well listen to it as I finished the book as well.


----------



## science

View attachment 53768


I am still not appreciating these works very much. The quintets do so much more for me.

View attachment 53769


I'm not sure why Boulez's recordings of Schoenberg for Sony get so much less glory than his recordings for DG. Is there a good reason, or is it just marketing?

View attachment 53770


Maybe if I ever own a record company we'll do all our covers like this.

View attachment 53771


That cover is prettier than the one I've been using. If the tracks are the same, I'm gonna switch them...

View attachment 53772


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor; Piano Sonata No. 13 in A Major (Eldar Nebolsin).


----------



## dgee

Saint Saens Organ Symphony - it's been a while old friend. Nezet-Seguin and Montreal - it's an early recording from this young chap of whom I'm quite a fan. Mostly no nonsense, common sense interpretation without being too weighed down - cear textures but some of the transitions and a few of the subtler moments (yes, there are a couple) don't _quite_ make it. On balance, probably wouldn't listen again









I tried the opening of the Levine/BPO version too but was put off by the constant swelling and bad pitch - those were some slightly rough times for BPO!


----------



## maestro267

*Howells*: Concerto for String Orchestra
London PO/Boult


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Old habits die hard. I am not in the least bit religious, but Sunday morning seems as good a time as anyway to listen to these Renaissance Choral Works. This was a free disc with BBC Music Magazine, but we get excellent performances from Harry Christophers and The Sixteen, Stile Antico and the Rose Concert of Viols.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's Anahit - Klangforum Wein, Hans Zender










Gilbert Amy's Trajectories - cond. composer


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Michael Haydn, Requiem in C minor:






This work deserves much more recognition, imo.


----------



## Badinerie

Chillin out to Beethoven's Quartet no 14. The last of my late Quartet lp's


----------



## Art Rock

Switching from Karajan to Gardiner for the complete cycle.


----------



## SimonNZ

^Aha..I remember commenting last time you posted that slideshow of the Gardner Brahms covers how cool it was

And its still very cool

playing now, on the radio:










Greig's Cello Sonata - Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello, Pascal Amoyel, piano


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Liszt* - Transcendental etudes / Alice Sara Ott









So I've been trying to figure out whether Alice's playing is as good as she is gorgeous. Whilst she's really, really good on this disc -- I think the answer remains no. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel : Messiah.*
Sir Adrian Boult conducting.
*Joan Sutherland*,* Grace Bumbry*,Kenneth Mckellar and David Ward.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Evgeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## D Smith

Sundays and Bach just seem to go together. Helmut Rilling, Bach Collegium Stuttgart - Cantata BWV 80.


----------



## Vasks

_Oh.....Oh....Ohana_

*Messe & Chiffres*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner/Franz Liszt*- piano transcriptions from Wagner's operas, performed by David Allen Wehr.


----------



## George O

Julian Bream Plays Dowland

John Dowland (1563-1626)

Julian Bream, lute

on Westminster (NYC), from 1957
recorded 1956

The living legend at 23 years old.


----------



## Bruce

Beginning my day with some harpsichord suites and sonati;

Händel - Suite No. 3 in D minor performed by Paul Nicholson
Soler - Sonati 56 in F, and 111 in D performed by Gilbert Rowland
Louis Couperin - Suite in F performed by Bob van Asperen

I've run across Soler numerous times in my reading, but never had the chance to listen to his music. But these are quite nice sonati, and I hope to be hearing more of him in the future. Most of my exposure to the Couperin clan has been to music of François, but this suite by Louis is just as pleasant. Thanks for the recommendations, George O.

And finished up with Bach's English Suite No. 3 in G minor, performed by Peter Watchorn. A grand finish to an attractive set of harpsichord music!


----------



## George O

Bruce said:


> Beginning my day with some harpsichord suites and sonati;
> 
> Händel - Suite No. 3 in D minor performed by Paul Nicholson
> Soler - Sonati 56 in F, and 111 in D performed by Gilbert Rowland
> Louis Couperin - Suite in F performed by Bob van Asperen
> 
> I've run across Soler numerous times in my reading, but never had the chance to listen to his music. But these are quite nice sonati, and I hope to be hearing more of him in the future. Most of my exposure to the Couperin clan has been to music of François, but this suite by Louis is just as pleasant. Thanks for the recommendations, George O.
> 
> And finished up with Bach's English Suite No. 3 in G minor, performed by Peter Watchorn. A grand finish to an attractive set of harpsichord music!


Any day I can steer someone to Soler is a day not wasted. You may have missed my post yesterday--I think you would love this:

Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1784): Fandango in d minor, R 146

Scott Ross, harpsichord

on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vj1U...eature=related


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Ravel's Bolero conducted by Gergiev. THis is my favourite performance so far.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 1 in C minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## maestro267

*Hadley*: The Hills
Felicity Palmer (soprano), Robert Tear (tenor), Robert Lloyd (bass)
Cambridge University Musical Society Chorus
London PO/Philip Ledger


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to Stravinski's Firebird. I'm making up for lost music time!

Stravinsky: The Firebird / Gergiev · Vienna Philarmonic


----------



## clavichorder

Charles Avison, Concerti Grossi op 9.

These are not the famous Scarlatti works, but rather his own entirely original works and I actually prefer them to the Scarlatti concertos.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The disc of Rossini overtures. Delightfully lighthearted and effervescent. Stunning playing from the Philharmonia, in perfectly acceptable mid to late 1950s sound.

Followed up with a disc of Operatic intermezzi, a stunning _Ella giammai m'amo_ from *Don Carlo*, sung by Boris Christoff, contrasting nicely with a devilish Mephitopheles from Gounod's *Faust*, and finally Roussel's Symphony no 4. These are older recordings (the Roussel dating from 1949 does show its age somewhat). A fascinating disc none the less.


----------



## hpowders

Paul Creston Symphonies Nos 1-3
National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar

Worthy American symphonies from 1940-1950, especially the Second, badly in need of better performances. This orchestra is third rate at best and makes for an almost painful listening experience. Perhaps one day Michael Tilson Thomas will record the Second with the San Francisco Symphony. It's a terrific work; one of the finest of 20th century American symphonies.


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> View attachment 53809
> 
> 
> Paul Creston Symphonies Nos 1-3
> National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
> Theodore Kuchar
> 
> Worthy American symphonies from 1940-1950, especially the Second, badly in need of better performances. This orchestra is third rate at best and makes for an almost painful listening experience. Perhaps one day Michael Tilson Thomas will record the Second with the San Francisco Symphony. It's a terrific work; one of the high points of 20th century American symphonies.


Didn't the Louisville Orchestra record some of these works? I think I have at least one of them buried in my collection somewhere, probably on a multiple Composer disc.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Malher*

Symphony No.7 in E minor
Symphony No.8 in E flat major

Rafael Kubelik
Bavarian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mahler's 1st Symphony.

Mahler - Symphony No 1 in D major - Alsop .


----------



## hpowders

Ives/Brant A Concord Symphony
San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas

Spectacular, incredibly colorful orchestration of the magnificent Charles Ives Concord Piano Sonata by Canadian composer, the late Henry Brant.

Not a substitute for the original. Nothing could be. But spectacular and wonderful in its own right.
Another triumph for Michael Tilson Thomas and this great orchestra.

First timers? Count how many times Ives "quotes" the opening rhythmic figure of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony throughout this piece.

If you love the Ives Concord Sonata, you should enjoy this too!


----------



## cjvinthechair

I fail tonight to give you an 'uplifting' concert ! 
After a weekend witnessing some of the worst of our 'enlightened' society I'm taking solace in two 'go to' pieces which help to convince me that it will get better, though not necessarily here:

Carl Rutti - Requiem :



Rodion Shchedrin - The Sealed Angel : 



 (link to Part 1)

Heaven on Earth - truly !


----------



## Balthazar

Belated Symphonic Saturday listen to *Haydn's Military Symphony* by Christopher Hogwood.
*Handel's Messiah* with the Freiburger Barockorchester under René Jacobs.
*Haydn's Piano Concerto No. 3* with Leif Ove Andsnes conducting from the keyboard. This is a fantastic disk -- I've really been enjoying listening to Haydn's non-symphonic works lately which led me to...
*Haydn's Piano Sonatas, Nos. 50, 40, and 46* by Marc-André Hamelin. This is also quickly becoming a favorite disk.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

An afternoon of Bruno Maderna
*
Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 9 in D*
BBC SO, Bruno Maderna [BBC Legends, rec 1971, CD 2006]










*Bruno Maderna

Divertimento in due Tempi, for flute & piano 
String Quartet ("in due tempi") 
Honeyrêve, for flute & piano
Aulodia per Lothar, for oboe d'amore & guitar ad libitum
Widmung, for violin solo
Serenata per un satellite for flute, oboe, clarinet, violin & marimba
Viola
Dialodia, for 2 flutes or oboe or other instruments*
Ex Novo Ensemble [Stradivarius, 1995]


----------



## SiegendesLicht

To continue my day of companionship with the Meister: *Tristan und Isolde*, performed by Daniel Barenboim and Berliner Philarmoniker, with Siegfried Jerusalem and Waltraud Meier in the title roles. Pure passion!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Balthazar
> 
> *Haydn's Piano Sonatas, Nos. 50, 40, and 46* by Marc-André Hamelin. This is also quickly becoming a favorite disk.
> 
> View attachment 53812
> View attachment 53813
> View attachment 53814
> View attachment 53815


How does the Andsnes Haydn's _Eleventh Piano Concerto_ compare with the Argerich?


----------



## maestro267

*Delius*: A Mass of Life
Heather Harper (soprano), Helen Watts (contralto), Robert Tear (tenor), Benjamin Luxon (baritone)
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Charles Groves


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the BPO performing Brahms 2nd,Tragic Overture and the Academic Festival Overture.


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: Concerti, w. Schiff (rec.1979), Hope (rec.2005), Casadesus (rec.1962 - '67).


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Didn't the Louisville Orchestra record some of these works? I think I have at least one of them buried in my collection somewhere, probably on a multiple Composer disc.


Possibly. Maybe with Jorge Mester.


----------



## DaveS

Beethoven's 9th. Brouwenstjin, Meyer, Gedda, & Guthrie. Berlin Philharmonic O., Andre Cluytens


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 5 in F Major, 'The Dream' (Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> ....


"You talkin' to me?"


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Sundays and Bach just seem to go together. Helmut Rilling, Bach Collegium Stuttgart - Cantata BWV 80.


Yep; just like rainy days and Mondays.


----------



## George O

Triplets said:


> Didn't the Louisville Orchestra record some of these works? I think I have at least one of them buried in my collection somewhere, probably on a multiple Composer disc.


The Louisville Orchestra recorded Paul Creston's Invocation and Dance, op. 58, in 1954. That was on the very first record it released on its own label.

Corinthians: XIII, Op. 82, was recorded in 1965.


----------



## hpowders

Gerard Schwarz recorded some Creston.


----------



## George O

Paul Creston (1906-1985): Invocation and Dance, op 58
recorded May 15, 1954

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959): Dawn in a Tropical Forest
recorded Jan 23, 1954

Halsey Stevens (1908-1989): Triskelion
recorded Feb 27, 1954

The Louisville Orchestra / Robert Whitney

First record from first 6-LP box set on The Louisville Orchestra Commissioning Series, from 1955


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The disc of Rossini overtures. Delightfully lighthearted and effervescent. Stunning playing from the Philharmonia, in perfectly acceptable mid to late 1950s sound.
> 
> Followed up with a disc of Operatic intermezzi, a stunning _Ella giammai m'amo_ from *Don Carlo*, sung by Boris Christoff, contrasting nicely with a devilish Mephitopheles from Gounod's *Faust*, and finally Roussel's Symphony no 4. These are older recordings (the Roussel dating from 1949 does show its age somewhat). A fascinating disc none the less.


Karajan's _Frank Bridge Variations _of Britten's are especially great in that box set. When I heard his vigorous treatment of the "Introduction and Theme" and the "Wiener Walzer" from that 1953 session of his with the Philharmonia, I was thinking: "Wow, wouldn't it be great if Karajan did something racy like '_Les Illuminations_'. . . _with Callas_?" Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. One can only dream.

I thought his _Tallis Fantasia _ was gorgeously-performed as well, but too rushed sounding for my sensibilities. Barbirolli with a much more modest orchestra just takes the cake in terms of deep spirituality. I can 'like' the Karajan; but I can only cherish the Barbirolli.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: The Organ Works Vol. 1* Peter Hurford on Decca








Well I've had a short absence (due to a week away in the Peak District - and also a computer disaster!). So I'm picking up my listening with some good old JSB, the third disc from this 3 disc set, which commences with the Fantasia in G major BWV572 and ends with the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor.

I admit organ music isn't a favourite genre for me, but I do have a number of organ discs, mainly JS Bach and French 20th century.

It's hard not to be impressed by these organ works, and Peter Hurford is a safe bet in these performances.


----------



## Taggart

jim prideaux said:


> Harnoncourt and the BPO performing Brahms 2nd,Tragic Overture and the Academic Festival Overture.


Seems appropriate after the events in Southampton.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## DaveS

More Beethoven 'lasts'. Emperor Concerto Robert Casadesus (rec. in Paris 1955), Violin Concerto in D Zino Francesatti (rec. in NYC 1955) Dimitri Mitropoulos, NYPO. Archipel Records.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

*Bottesini*, Giovanni (1821-1889)

Concerto No.2 in B minor for Double Bass & Orchestra
Due Concertant on themes from 'I Purianti' by Bellini for cello, bass & orchestra

Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, Alun Francis
Hans Roelofsen - bass
Marien van Staalen - cello








*Chabrier*, Emmanuel

Impromptu
Pièces pittoresques

Angela Hewitt - Piano


----------



## Polyphemus

Taggart said:


> Seems appropriate after the events in Southampton.


Be not downhearted a blip. But the Blues go marching on. :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Louis-Emmanuel Jadin (1768-1853): String Quartet No.2 in F Minor

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 158 "Peace be unto you"

For the Feast of The Purification of Mary - date uncertain

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## George O

Französische Cembalomuisk

pieces by

Jean-Nicolas Geoffroy (1633-1694)

Louis Couperin (circa 1626-1661)

Colin Tilney, harpsichord

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1978

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30945.htm


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ralph Vaughan Williams
String Quintet for 2 violins, 2 violas and cello (1912)
String Quartet No. 1 in G minor (1908)
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 'For Jean, on her birthday' (1942 - 44) *
Maggini Quartet with Garfield Jackson, viola [Naxos, 2001]

The miraculous Maggini quartet absolutely understand the idiom of the 20th century English string quartet. Totally reliable and convincing in Bridge, Britten, Walton, Maxwell Davies and Bax (that I've heard so far) they are splendid interpreters of Vaughan Williams' string quartets and the 1912 (Ravel-influenced) string quintet. I'm listening to this on Spotify but it sounds like another disc I should acquire.










I also gave a second listen to my new disc of the week this morning,on the 'big hi-fi' when everyone else was out. Magnificent. I can't quite see why the lovely first violin concerto has been historically neglected (although I get that Bartók may not have wanted to remember who inspired it!).

*Béla Bartók
Violin Concerto No. 1, Sz 36, BB 48a
Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
Viola Concerto, Sz 120, BB 128* (completed Tibor Serly, 1949)
James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda
[Chandos, 2011]


----------



## DaveS

The last of my lasts for today. Even though he disliked the work otherwise, Bernard Haitink's Mahler 10th Adagio, with the ACO.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Famous Organ Works* Peter Hurford on Decca







Well I must have gotten into the organ groove, because I'm following my last disc of Bach organ music by another, again played by Peter Hurford. This disc has the old favourites on it, naturally including the unavoidable Toccata and Fugue in D minor. Over familiar maybe - but it always works for me! Mind you this listen probably concludes my Bach organ music for the year.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc










1924 "_Ernani, involami"_










Act II, Helen of Troy's "_Zweite Brautnacht! Zaubernacht_"










_Serenade to Music_- I love Boult's choice of singers in this.


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Appalachian Spring Complete Ballet
San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas

Fine version of this great music and it's nice to have the extra nine minutes, however I would gladly give them up to have instead, the Leonard Bernstein performance with the New York Philharmonic of the suite.
Thomas' performance is nice. Bernstein's performance is magic.


----------



## KenOC

Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit and other piano works, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet. Mr. B's Debussy is very good also!


----------



## Bruce

clavichorder said:


> Charles Avison, Concerti Grossi op 9.
> 
> These are not the famous Scarlatti works, but rather his own entirely original works and I actually prefer them to the Scarlatti concertos.


I first ran across Avison a long time ago. He wrote some exceedingly beautiful music, and I, too, prefer him to Scarlatti. It's a shame he's not better known. I'll have to pull out some recordings I have of his works and give them another listen.


----------



## Bruce

cjvinthechair said:


> I fail tonight to give you an 'uplifting' concert !
> After a weekend witnessing some of the worst of our 'enlightened' society I'm taking solace in two 'go to' pieces which help to convince me that it will get better, though not necessarily here:
> 
> Carl Rutti - Requiem :
> 
> 
> 
> Rodion Shchedrin - The Sealed Angel :
> 
> 
> 
> (link to Part 1)
> 
> Heaven on Earth - truly !


I just heard The Sealed Angel for the first time a few months ago. Some of the most beautiful music ever to come out of Russia. Or Eastern Europe, for that matter. Truly worth listening to.


----------



## KenOC

George O said:


> Julian Bream Plays Dowland
> 
> John Dowland (1563-1626)
> 
> Julian Bream, lute
> 
> on Westminster (NYC), from 1957
> recorded 1956
> 
> The living legend at 23 years old.


George O, you go to a lot of trouble with your pics and they come out very nicely indeed! Just to let you know I enjoy them, and I'm sure others do as well. Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

TurnaboutVox said:


> The miraculous Maggini quartet absolutely understand the idiom of the 20th century English string quartet. Totally reliable and convincing in . . . Maxwell Davies . . .(that I've heard so far).


Oh, rats, you mean this is as good as it gets? Then the problem must be with me; I'm not hearing something yet. Thanks for the spur to dive back in. I've taken this disc from the bottom of my CD stack and am giving it another spin.


----------



## Bruce

Even as I write this I'm listening to Myaskovsky's Sinfonietta in C minor (for strings), Op. 32, No. 2

I'm not all that crazy about this work. It's got some beautiful moments, but as a whole I don't find the writing for strings alone to be all that inspired. 

Next up: Haydn - Symphony No. 26 in D minor - Nicholas Ward and the Northern Chamber Orchestra

(One of Haydn's most gorgeous slow movements in this symphony). 

Bach's Concerto for 2 violins in D minor, BWV 1043 - Menuhin and Lysy on the violins with the Camerata Lysy Gstaad
Strauß - Metamorphosis - Zinman conducting the Tonhalle Orchestra, Zürich


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Sonata No. 1 for solo violin BWV 1001* Itzhak Perlman on EMI








As it's getting late, and I'm not sure how much more Bach organ music I dare inflict on the neighbours, I'll settle for this instead. Wonderful - played in traditional (rather than historically informed) style by Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## Guest

The Bach Variations and Fugue make vicious demands on the player (and the Telemann is not exactly easy!), but Hamelin emerges unscathed and victorious. He plays the Fugue with tremendous power and clarity. Excellent sound, too.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Up to now, I've considered the Seventh Symphony to be the weak sister among the published seven written for full orchestra. However, there is a very clever duet for clarinet and bass clarinet that pervades the first movement and I can't seem to get it out of my head.

So then, it looks like the Boston Symphony didn't get shortchanged when the Koussevitzsky Foundation commissioned Schuman to write this work back in 1960.


----------



## SimonNZ

Arthur Bliss' Morning Heroes - Charles Groves, cond.


----------



## Guest

One of Karajan and the BPO's finest performances, and perhaps one of the finest performances of this music. Excellent sound with nary a hint of early 80s digital glare.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.47 in G Major

Antonio Janigro conducting the Symphony Orchestra of Radio Zagreb


----------



## Celiac Artery

Today was a "white keys" listening day. Heheh

Takacs Quartet: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A minor









J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book II, Prelude and Fugue in C major

Andras Schiff 









Rosalyn Tureck


----------



## brotagonist

A classic shakuhachi (Japanese bamboo flute) album, one of my oldest CDs and a replacement for a longtime favourite LP.

Performances are by masters of the Meian-, Kimpu-, Tozan-, Ikuta- and Kikusui-ryu.

[I'm taking a little break from William Schuman and will try to listen more critically in the days ahead, now that I have done a preliminary rapid-fire traversal of the cycle. I'm thinking, maybe one every couple of days. I am motivated to get a better feeling for his music.]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 99, Was Gott tut, das is wohlgetan*

Pieter Jan Leusink, Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Weston

Back home at last after spending the weekend with more (and louder) people than I am comfortable with. So I must stay conservative in my listening tonight.

*Turina: Circulo for piano trio, Op. 91
Turina: Piano Trio in F*
Trio Arbos








The Circulo is very nice, but it's the Trio in F that I find just about my favorite chamber work ever. All four movements feature the same theme -- not so much as variations but in the same way all four movements of Beethoven's 5th symphony feature the same theme (or phrase). And the theme is marvelous, really pulling at the heartstrings in the finale. Turina needs to be a household name. People need to hear this work especially.

*Moeran: Overture to a Masque
Moeran: Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra in F-Sharp Major 
*Vernon Handley / Ulster Orchestra / Margaret Fingerhut, piano








The Overture is a nice muscular work. There's a really cool complex theme in the lower strings about two thirds of the way through I wish had been developed more because it catches my attention. I guess that's what overtures do -- tease you with what may come later.

The Rhapsody feels like a post romantic piano concerto. Though calmer and less bombastic than many, it's not exactly hitting the spot tonight. But of course, as soon as I mention it a new theme comes along to keep the piece exciting. Then a cadenza-like arpeggio / rhythmic bell chiming bewildering complex piano passage near the end it all over the place. Quite thrilling!

*
Cowell: Concerto Grosso for flute, oboe, clarinet, cello, harp & strings, HC 917*
Richard Auldon Clark / Manhattan Chamber Orchestra








Gorgeous chorale-like writing and marvelous orchestral colors abound. I know classical music is not for calming the spirit - except sometimes it is and it does.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's Piano Sonatas, dipping at random into Ekaterina Derzhavina's complete set. She does these wonderfully well. Her MP3 set used to be available on Amazon for dirt cheap, but somebody noticed...


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to Pfitzner's opera Palestrina, recorded by Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin, with Peter Schreier as Palestrina, and Siegfried Lorenz as Borromeo. Among many other performers. 

As tempus continues to fugit, however, and it's almost nighty-night time, I'll only be listening to the first couple of tracks on this recording. Besides, as it's quite late, I want to get to bed before the monsters come out. 

I first heard part of this opera many years ago, long before I learned to tolerate opera. However, this opera is becoming one of my favorites. Pfitzner never adopted the same styles as some of his more famous contemporaries (he lived between 1869 and 1949). His idiom is late Romantic. I can't compare this to other recordings, not being familiar with any others. Suitner does an admirable job, however, and I find the cast to be quite good.


----------



## Balthazar

Marschallin Blair said:


> How does the Andsnes Haydn's _Eleventh Piano Concerto_ compare with the Argerich?


The two are very different beasts. The Andsnes strikes me as HIP-inspired, and gives a crisp, graceful reading. This applies equally to Andsnes's playing. By contrast, the Argerich is far more muscular and sumptuous. Argerich, likewise, is far more expressive and liberal with her timing.

The Argerich is Haydn by way of Beethoven, whereas the Andsnes is Haydn by way of Telemann. I'm glad we have both, but I prefer the sharpness of the Andsnes.

The one aspect where I think the Argerich is clearly superior is the recorded sound, particularly the piano which is crystal clear. To my ears, the Andsnes No. 11 (more so than the others) sounds as if the piano top were closed with a blanket over it. Odd.


----------



## JACE

This arrived in the mail yesterday, and I'm giving it a first spin tonight:










*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5; Serenade for Strings / Ormandy, Philadelphia O*


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 330

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to Rachmaninov's Isle of the Dead.

Rachmaninov: The Isle of the Dead, Symphonic poem Op. 29 - Andrew Davis .


----------



## clavichorder

Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel String Quartet in E flat.

This work is a gem, and the finale has so much fire and exuberance. Really should be better known. Well performed by this group.


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss

*Capriccio*

_A conversation piece for music in one act by Clemens Krauss and Richard Strauss
Premiere October 1942_

Great debate among artists of music, words and theater. Strauss, for the most part of _Capriccio_, employs small ensembles rather than large orchestra which he is famous for. A fat free Strauss opera if you will


----------



## Pugg

Starting my Monday morning of with Mozart and Haydn
Alexandre Tharaud and Joyce DiDonato .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've been neglecting Dvorak lately. So it's time to change that.

Romance for piano and violin


----------



## GreenMamba

Sibelius' 5th, Karajan/Philharmonia


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to Song to the Moon - Antonín Dvořák .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Richard Strauss
> 
> *Capriccio*
> 
> _A conversation piece for music in one act by Clemens Krauss and Richard Strauss
> Premiere October 1942_
> 
> Great debate among artists of music, words and theater. Strauss, for the most part of _Capriccio_, employs small ensembles rather than large orchestra which he is famous for. A fat free Strauss opera if you will


But its so _soignée, c'est si bon. C'est tellement glamour._ _;D_ I love Countess Madeline and the gorgeous salon music Strauss writes for her.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And of course I can't listen to Dvorak without listening to this!

Dvořák Symphony No 9 "New World" Celibidache, Münchner Philharmoniker, 1991 .


----------



## brotagonist

I really wanted to sit back and escape in a book, but I forced myself to hold off so that I could embark on my 'critical' listening of William Schuman's symphonies. This was not likely the best time to approach a new composer or work, but it did work for me tonight. I turned off the light and gave his Symphony 3 my (close to) full attention for the entire duration of the symphony. The Bernstein/NY Phil performance that I had had trouble with yesterday worked.

Musically, my sweet spot is the Austro-German sound: of the middle to late Romantic, peaking at the turn of the last century and through the war years, and continuing well past the post war period of the Twentieth Century. The French and the Russians are dearly loved siblings. When I first heard Karl Amadeus Hartmann's Symphonies in July, my immediate reaction was "wow! gasp! swoon!" He just fit.

Coming from this perspective, I find that to really like William Schuman is somewhat a challenge, but one I believe I am up to. His musical idiom is quite unlike the music I feel most at home in. He uses a lot of brass and thundering drum rolls that are foreign to me. I really liked the first movement, although the drum climax didn't sit right with me. The second movement was surprisingly slow, until it erupted in a playful wind section before moving into a dramatic conclusion.

So, I am asking myself: do I like this enough to want to buy a copy? I really did like it enough, despite my uncertainty about his foreign musical language. I need to continue through the series as critically as I did tonight, in order to develop a truer picture of the composer and an understanding of his vocabulary. I hope to be ready to try Symphony 4 tomorrow or on Tuesday.


----------



## senza sordino

Out of character for me, but it seemed fitting for Sunday morning. 
Bach Magnificat, cantata BWV 140 Awake calls the voice to us, and some fillers from this disk








then I returned to more familiar territory with these 
Schubert Trout and Wanderer Fantasy








and even more familiar, though I hadn't spun this particular disk of Heifetz in a few years.
LvB and Mendelssohn Violin concerti


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Five Aphorisms - Boris Berman, piano


----------



## Weston

Okay, one more. I am up late -- too much coffee this afternoon. I am puttering at cataloging my other collection, genre paperbacks, while listening to random unknown composers on Spotify and I found this one interesting.

*Samuel Jones: Roundings.*
James Setapen / Amarillo Symphony Orchestra









I've never heard of this composer but the work is quite nice though overtly American and none too subtle. It's a suite of programmatic movements, "Hymn to the Earth," "Windmill," "Oil Well," "Locomotive," etc. There are some quite alarming mechanical-like sounds during "Plow" that sound at first like someone chiffing away on an electric rhythm guitar. Weird, but it may be taped plow noises. I'm not sure.

Another for my want list.


----------



## Blancrocher

Joan la Barbara: Rothko, ShamanSong, Calligraphy II/Shadows


----------



## Dave Whitmore

One last piece of music for the night. Beethoven's 5th. Yes, I really love this symphony! The CD has no details of who's conducting or playing.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Malher*

Symphony No.7 in E minor
Symphony No.9 in D major

Rafael Kubelik
Bavarian Symphony Orchestra

Once more before I retire for the night. :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto.
This looks impossible difficult.
(I would like also to point out a most unfortunate spelling mistake in the above post)


----------



## violadude

I just got a bunch of new CDs and I expect to get a few more in the near future so I decided since nearly all the pieces I got on my cds are new to me, I'll have a first impressions review for each, Starting with:









This substantial CD contains:

*Violin Concerto #1
Violin Concerto #2
Solo Violin Sonata
Rhapsody for violin and orchestra 1 and 2
6 selections from the 44 duos for 2 violins (Sorrow, New Year's Greeting, Harvest Song, Bagpipes, Scherzo and Arabian Song)
Viola Concerto*

My first impressions

*Violin Concerto #1*: This is a very early Bartok piece, written in fact even before the 1st string quartet. Looking at Bartok's catalog it appears as though this is his very first significant large scale work. I always find it interesting to hear similarities between works of a composer's oeuvre written within similar time periods. Like Bartok's String Quartet #1, wirtten about a year after this violin concerto, the latter also begins with a fugue. The harmonic language in this piece, especially the first movement, is decidedly tonal. Some passages could even be mistaken for someone like Wagner or Strauss (who greatly influenced Bartok in his early years) and cadence, unlike later Bartok, on very clear I chords. The second movement has a lot of the folksy influences that will be more prevalent in later Bartok but is still not too far removed from a late-romantic idiom aside from some clearly modal (perhaps octotonic) inflections in the scales used. This movement, like the third movement of the 1st string quartet, alternates between a fast folksy theme and a slower song-like theme. This was a nice piece and I enjoyed it but Bartok's style in this piece has yet to mature and I found it a little derivative and self-conscious. I think the string quartet written a year later is already a more confident piece than this one, even with its stylistically sprawling 1st movement.

*Violin Concerto #2*: The second violin concerto was written much much later in Bartok's life. I believe it was written about 3 years before his move to America. To my ears, upon first hearing, this was an infinitely more advanced work than the first violin concerto. This is a Bartok that has full mastery of the language that he has developed and with 5 string quartets behind him, a much fuller scope of the capabilities of the violin. The themes he uses are exploited wonderfully and the orchestra's support of, and interaction with, the solo violin is, again, masterful. This was perhaps my favorite piece on the CD.

*Rhapsodies for violin and orchestra #1 and #2*: I put these two pieces under the same umbrella because, upon first listening at least, they sound nearly like 2 different versions of the same piece. These 2 pieces are both structured around the same form that Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody #2 is, with a slow and stately section followed by a sprightly, dancelike section (often marked Lassus/Lasso and Friska, respectively). These pieces aren't terribly serious as the name might suggest, but are very fun and entertaining pieces (nothing wrong with that, btw). The slow sections often contain heavily syncopated rhythms along with lots of drone tones and (at least in the case of the first Rhapsody) some interesting non-standard percussion that give it a flavor of the "exotique". The fast sections are of course, brilliant with lots of brisk impressive "flight of fancy" passages for the violin and other instruments in the orchestra. Yup, really fun pieces.

*Solo violin Sonata*: I don't have a lot to say about this piece. It was written for Meuhin after Bartok was already in America and though his writing generally became more accessible after his move (Concerto for Orchestra, Piano Concerto #3) this piece is one of the few in this time period on the more difficult side. Even more difficult, in my opinion, is the fact that it's a solo instrumental piece which is a genre that can be both hard to follow and certainly hard to write. Solo instrumental pieces are works that I generally have a little more trouble deciphering, especially in the 20th century, thus my lack of things to say about this piece. But I can say that the violin writing is very dense and Bartok makes the most out of his resources on just one instrument. I read that the rapid final movement was originally composed of quarter tone scales (which would have been incredibly interesting) but Meuhin suggested an alternate version that is made only of the standard twelve notes of the Western Scale. And of course, this version is used in the recording since Meuhin is the performer. I suspect that if Bartok had been wealthier he would have stuck to his guns on this issue. However, being poor as s*** in America and in declining health, he was a little more willing to be pushed around. So I'm quite sad that I didn't get to hear the quarter tone finale but oh well.

*Viola Concerto*: This is the last thing that Bartok was working on before he died and was left unfinished. It was completed well enough by the time of his death though and it was up to his friend, Tibor Serley, to finish the job for him. Being a viola player, I have known about this relatively little known piece for quite some time and it was actually one of the first pieces by Bartok I came to love. The variations and mutations Bartok gets out of the theme of the first movement are brilliant as usual and the last movement is an incredibly fun, fiddley romp that takes advantage of the full viola range with lots of skips between registers (which are harder to perform on viola than violin because of the space between the strings).

*6 selections from 44 violin duos*: These were really fun! Not much more to say about them haha. I enjoyed them a lot.


----------



## Pugg

​Joseph Haydn: Missa Sanctae Caeciliae.
Maestro Kubelik conducting


----------



## Blancrocher

Saariaho - Orchestral Works


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This morning it's the turn of stereo versions of opera preludes and intermezzi, coupled with a gorgeous Respighi _Pini di Roma_. This whole box is an absolute treasure trove. Fabulous playing from the Philharmonia again.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Entire disc


My least favourite Callas disc. Love the repertoire. Just wish she'd recorded it 10 years, or even 5 years, earlier.


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Erickson's Pacific Sirens - Edwin London, cond.










Veniamin Basner's Violin Sonata - Boris Gutnikov, violin, Emma Zhova, piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm listening to *Bellini's Norma* for the first time. It is one thing to listen to extracts and arias but it is something else to listen to them in context.

I am only at the beginning of this wonderful recording but I am already hooked. The recording quality sounds fantastic so too does the orchestra and the cast - such that I have heard up to now - sound wonderful. I wish I could say more but I am not in a position to at the moment.

I will go out on a limb however and say that I think I (or perhaps I should say my friend who spotted this and thought of me :tiphat may have found the best introduction to the Opera as a whole in this recording.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boris Arapov's Violin Concerto - Mikhail Vaiman, violin, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

Catching up on Symphonycast after a long weekend...

BERNSTEIN: Symphonic Dances from West Side Story

BRITTEN: Violin Concerto, Op. 15

SAMUEL ADAMS: Radial Play (commissioned by Carnegie Hall)

MUSSORGSKY: Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Ravel)

GERSHWIN: Symphonic Suite from Porgie & Bess

National Youth Orchestra of the United States of America
David Robertson - Conductor
Gil Shaham - Violin

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/10/13/


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Ballade No. 1 in G minor (Martha Argerich).









Argerich plays this masterfully.


----------



## violadude

New CD #2:









This CD contains:

*La Legend D'Eer*

First Impressions

Yes, this CD, entitled Xenakis: Electronic Works Vol. 1, only contains one nearly 50 minute work, *La Legend D'Eer*. As the inclusion of the word "Legend" in the title might suggest, this piece is quite "epic", if I do say so myself (and I usually hate that word to describe music). I found this piece fascinating on multiple levels. It starts out with some, admittedly a bit harsh, high pitched tones. These are quite simple tones that alternate between about 4 or 5 different pitches. However, the humble beginnings of this piece slowly evolves into a number of very complex sound worlds that contain buzzing, chimes, "space noises" among multiple other sounds. These are all combined and developed in multiple ways, the foreground morphs into the background and vice versa, different sounds fade in and out of existance, sounds overlap. It's not only the scope of these soundworlds that are fascinating, but also the intricacy of each sound complex which seem to be made up of many micro-sounds working together to create a whole. The music grows, becomes incredibly layered, climaxes, becomes quieter and calmer multiple times throughout the work. As the end comes near, the piece starts to slow down and fizzle out with the same kind of sounds that dominated the opening. By the end of the piece, I not only felt as if I had been on a journey through many different sound worlds evoking many different things that had eventually come full circle, but I also had the feeling that I had only heard a small amount of different sounds that have been infinitely mutated and combined throughout the piece to create a diverse world found in this piece. The piece suddenly struck me, near the end, as having been incredibly economical and resourceful in regards to using little material to create many objects. Many levels of fascination on this first listening and I expect to be fascinated some more on later listens. This is actually my first Xenakis piece period, btw (besides the occasional youtube romp, of course).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SimonNZ said:


> Boris Arapov's Violin Concerto - Mikhail Vaiman, violin, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, cond.


Interesting, what does Arapov sound like? Never heard of him until now.


----------



## Pugg

​
Continuing with my *Van Cliburn *box

CD 1 Tchaikovsky - Concerto No. 1


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonqta No.5 in F Major

Jana Brozkova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- FX Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> Boris Arapov's Violin Concerto - Mikhail Vaiman, violin, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, cond.


Man, I love this cover!


----------



## Polyphemus

Two goodies. (Mozart Pno Conc 20)


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (part one)*
Incidental music for "The Snow Maiden".
-Irina Mishura-Lekhtman (mezzo-soprano) & Vladimir Grishko (tenor).
-The Detroit Symphony & University Musical Society Choral Union/Neemi Jarvi.

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (part two)*
Incidental music for "Hamlet"(*).
Fantasy Overture "Romeo et Juliet" (original 1869 version).
-Janis Kelly (soprano) & Derek Hammond-Stroud (baritone)(*).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Geoffrey Simon.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Incidental music for "Tsar Iudeyskiy."
-The Russian State Symphony Orchestra & Russian State Symphonic Cappella/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev*
Incidental music for "King Lear."
Suite in B minor.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Franz Liszt*
Symphony "Dante" (*)
Symphony "Faust."
-The Berlin Philharmonic & Damenchor of Berlin Radio Choir/Daniel Barenboim(*).
-Kenneth Riegel (tenor).
-The Boston Symphony & Tanglewood Festival Chorus/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Vasks

_a sizeable seventh_

*Shostakovich - Symphony #7 (Bernstein/DG)*


----------



## rrudolph

*Charles Edward Ives October 20, 1874-May 19, 1954*

Ives: Symphony #1/Symphony #4








Ives: Symphony #2/Universe Symphony (fragmentary realization)








Ives: Symphony #3








Ives: "Holidays" Symphony


----------



## Weston

*Bach: Partita for solo flute in A minor, BWV 1013
Bach: Sonata for flute and harpsichord in Eb, BWV 1031*
Petri Alanko, flute / Anssi Mattila, harpsichord








While I find it interesting that Bach could still create counterpoint using a single monophonic instrument, I'd rather just hear an ensemble, so the flute partita is ambiance. The sonata is the lacy delicate complexity I expect from Bach.

*Quantz: Trio sonata for recorder, violin & continuo in C major
C.P.E. Bach: Trio in F Major, for bass recorder, viola and continuo*
Clas Pehrsson, et al








The CD does not provide catalog or opus numbers for these pieces, but I don't suppose it matters. The Quantz gets a little shrill for me, but the C.P.E. Bach is a marvel as always.

*Mozart: Serenade No. 9 for orchestra in D major, "Posthorn," K. 320*
Joshua Rifkin / Cappella Coloniensis








Pleasant. No surprises. I'm not sure I was paying attention for the posthorn part, but maybe it has not arrived yet.

[Edit: Ahhh - there it is at last.]


----------



## George O

rrudolph said:


> *Charles Edward Ives October 20, 1874-May 19, 1954*












Charles Ives (1874-1954): First Piano Sonata

John Cobb, piano

on Spectrum (Harriman NY), from 1982


----------



## JACE

rrudolph said:


> *Charles Edward Ives October 20, 1874-May 19, 1954*


*Hooray for Charles Ives!!!* 








*Charles Ives: Music for Chorus / Gregg Smith (conductor), The Gregg Smith Singers, the Ithaca College Concert Choir, the Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, Columbia Chamber Orchestra*

This recording includes:

"General William Booth Enters Into Heaven" (Archie Drake, bass)
"Serenity"
"The Circus Band" (Archie Drake, bass)
"December"
"The New River"
Three Harvest Home Chorales
Psalm 100
Psalm 67
Psalm 24
Psalm 90 (Esther Martinez, Soprano; Melvin Brown, tenor)
Psalm 150

In this listener's opinion, this LP is one of the great Ives recordings.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Symphony in F# Major_









Yes, it's Schwarzkopf all the way; but I like Eliot Gardiner's treatment of the score and the choruses. . . and of course Cheryl Studer's_ hat_. _;D_









_Origin of Fire_









These have to be my all time favorite performances of _The Marriage of Figaro Overture_ and Mozart _Symphony No. 39_ (well, neck-and-neck with the fifties EMI/Philharmonia Karajan). The vivacity of the reading and the orchestral response of the Leningrad Philharmonic just _radiate_ vitality and joy.


----------



## Blake

Rene Jacobs' Mozart - _Idomeneo._


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, String Quartet in A minor, 'Rosamunde' (Artis Quartett Wien).









Excellent playing by the Artis Quartett.


----------



## Haydn man

Purchased yesterday 
Must say I am becoming more and more a Brahms fan, lovely lyrical playing and good recording. Highly recommended by me


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 53887
> 
> Purchased yesterday
> Must say I am becoming more and more a Brahms fan, lovely lyrical playing and good recording. Highly recommended by me


I've been on a Brahms kick too, recently - especially because of the 1st and 3rd symphonies. The 1st ist becoming my favourite symphony by him.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> But its so _soignée, c'est si bon. C'est tellement glamour._ _;D_ I love Countess Madeline and the gorgeous salon music Strauss writes for her.


He used less paint but it's still a masterpiece nonetheless. I found _Capriccio_ to be quite sophisticated.

Now listening to

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## millionrainbows

Franz Schubert (1797-1828) Five Piano Pieces D 459 & D 459A ("Sonata in E major"). Very Mozartian, yet veering towards more complex complex harmonic territory, towards Beethoven.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These performances were much lauded when they first came out, but, to be honest, I find them a bit lacking. There's nothing really wrong with them, but they aren't really thrilling either. Contrast Karajan's Philharmonia _Pini di Roma_, which I was listening to this morning! So much more exciting!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## millionrainbows

I got out some of my vinyl LPs, and I am surprised at how good it sounds. This version of *Robert Craft* conducting the 1909 version of *Five Pieces* is superior to all I've heard after. The 56-page book included in this 3-LP set explains in minute detail (by Craft) all the mistakes that were made in creating the newer 1922 and 1945 revisions, and how certain colors were lost in the substitutions. It certainly appears to be true; this is by far the best.

Aside from all the drawbacks of analog LPs (dust, ticks & pops, dust, record care, turntable adjustments, etc) the caveat is a very satisfying sound in the midrange, more accurate voice reproduction (Marshalin Blair take note) and a noticable reduction of "sonic glare" during loud and bright string passages and orchestral outbursts. The net result is a non-fatiguing, pleasant musical experience, leaving one ready for more.


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 53887
> 
> Purchased yesterday
> Must say I am becoming more and more a Brahms fan, lovely lyrical playing and good recording. Highly recommended by me


People rave about his orchestral works (and not without merit, I might add), but I think it is in his chamber repertoire that Brahms truly excelled. His sextets and piano trios are wonderful, as are his piano quartets, and works for clarinet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 53890
> 
> 
> These performances were much lauded when they first came out, but, to be honest, I find them a bit lacking. There's nothing really wrong with them, but they aren't really thrilling either. Contrast Karajan's Philharmonia _Pini di Roma_, which I was listening to this morning! So much more exciting!


Karajan's caressingly-elegant and erotic treatment of _The Trevi Fountain at Midday_ and his heroic build-up and climax of _The Pines of the Appian Way_ are absolutely _sans pareil _in my book-- but that's for his DG recording with the Berlin Philharmonic.

I have the same EMI Karajan Box Set you have but I have yet to hear his Philharmonia performance. Thanks for enthusing over it! Now I can't wait to hear it. _;D_

Cheers.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 53884
> 
> 
> _Symphony in F# Major_
> 
> View attachment 53881
> 
> 
> Yes, it's Schwarzkopf all the way; but I like Eliot Gardiner's treatment of the score and the choruses. . . and of course Cheryl Studer's_ hat_. _;D_
> 
> View attachment 53882
> 
> 
> _Origin of Fire_
> 
> View attachment 53883
> 
> 
> These have to be my all time favorite performances of _The Marriage of Figaro Overture_ and Mozart _Symphony No. 39_ (well, neck-and-neck with the fifties EMI/Philharmonia Karajan). The vivacity of the reading and the orchestral response of the Leningrad Philharmonic just _radiate_ vitality and joy.


..................Nice mix!


----------



## George O

Charles Ives (1874-1954)

Complete Works for Solo Piano

Nina Deutsch, piano

3-LP VoxBox (NYC), from 1976


----------



## Bas

Sunday afternoon:

Antonio Caldara (1670-1736) - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
By Maria Kiehr [soprano], Rosa Dominguez [soprano], Bernarda Fink [alto], Andreas Scholl [counter], Ulrich Meßthaler [bass], Gerd Türk [tenor], Orchestra de la Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Absolutely beautiful singing, buy this disc y'all!

This morning:

Franz Schubert - Symphony 1, Symphony 4
By the Dutch Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nicolaus Harnoncourt [dir.] on Warner Classics









Currently for the evening:

Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto 
By Itzhak Perlman [violin], Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI


----------



## Cosmos

Now: Berg's Violin Concerto. Never really got into this work before today; very exciting!










Later: Selections from Albeniz's Iberia that I'm writing about for a Spanish paper. Probably Books 1 and 2.


----------



## millionrainbows

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Sonata in G major D 894 (op. 78). This one is definitely more Beethovenian. I'm starting to hear more diminished chords, more halting rhythms, more forceful statements. The Mozart influence is fading away on this, giving rise to a different approach. Am I right in guessing that Schubert is a bridge from Mozart to LVB?


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> I got out some of my vinyl LPs, and I am surprised at how good it sounds.


I can recall vividly a number of years ago when I had not (actually could not) played any of my LPs for a couple of years. Then when I finally was able to, I put on a Boulez/Debussy album. The sound was so enchanting.


----------



## Mahlerian

D. Scarlatti: Sonatas for Harpsichord
Gustav Leonhardt









L. Couperin: Suites and Pavane
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## JACE

Still in a Russian frame of mind:










*Vladimir Ashkenazy in Moscow*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Andrei Gavrilov (soloist), Ashkenazy (conductor), Royal PO

Oldies but goodies, beautifully performed.


----------



## JACE

More from Ashkenazy the conductor:










Disc 2 of 2:
*Symphony No. 2; Finlandia; Karelia Suite / Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Still in a Russian frame of mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vladimir Ashkenazy in Moscow*
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Andrei Gavrilov (soloist), Ashkenazy (conductor), Royal PO
> 
> Oldies but goodies, beautifully performed.


Wow. I never knew of the existence of that performance of the Ashkenazy Tchaikovsky Fourth with the Royal Philharmonic. Do you like the reading as much as his Decca/Philharmonia recording?


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: Cello Suites, w. Schiff (rec.1984); Violin Sonatas & Partitas, w. Ehnes (rec.1999/0).


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Wow. I never knew of the existence of that performance of the Ashkenazy Tchaikovsky Fourth with the Royal Philharmonic. Do you like the reading as much as his Decca/Philharmonia recording?


MB, I'm no help -- since I don't have the Ashkenazy, Philharmonia recording. Never heard it.


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 53890
> 
> 
> These performances were much lauded when they first came out, but, to be honest, I find them a bit lacking. There's nothing really wrong with them, but they aren't really thrilling either. Contrast Karajan's Philharmonia _Pini di Roma_, which I was listening to this morning! So much more exciting!


Agree. Too, the recorded sound lacks some bottom-end projection. My preferences are Dutoit, Muti, Reiner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Begining and ending









"_Dies Irae_"









_Ballad of the Gnomes_-- Geoffrey Simon does this as dramatically and as excitingly as one could hope for. Its a 'good' souding recording, but the Downes/BBC SO on Chandos takes the cake for stellar engineered sound-- if somewhat tepid in the drama department.









_Three Boticelli Pictures_


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Symphony No.3 in E Flat Major, op 55, "Eroica"

The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Wilhelm Furtwängler

on Urania (NYC), from 1953


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Französische Cembalomuisk
> 
> pieces by
> 
> Jean-Nicolas Geoffroy (1633-1694)
> 
> Louis Couperin (circa 1626-1661)
> 
> Colin Tilney, harpsichord
> 
> on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1978
> 
> details:
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30945.htm


Bring it back soon, with a pumpkin.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Symphony No. 3 in A minor, 'Scottish' (Franz Welser-Möst, London Philharmonic Orchestra).









I've never heard of this conductor before, but it's an excellent rendition of this great symphony, imo.


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Symphony No. 3 in A minor, 'Scottish' (Franz Welser-Möst, London Philharmonic Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 53902
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this conductor before, but it's an excellent rendition of this great symphony, imo.


He started very young conducting in London. He's now Music Director of Cleveland O.

As I mentioned on another thread, his old nickname for some was "Worse Than Most". However, with all the passings of conductors lately, he's now probably Better Than Most. Success and respect by default.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
Naxos Quartets 1 and 2*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2004]

Prompted by Manxfeeder yesterday, I went back to the excellent Naxos-commissioned string quartets of Maxwell Davies today. Modernism mixed with traditional Orcadian sounds, there are some long drone notes here rather reminiscent of bagpipe drones. The Maggini Quartet, as ever, are superb.










*Frank Bridge
String Quartets No. 1 in E minor and No. 3*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2002]

The very pretty third movement allegretto grazioso is the highlight of #1, an early, English pastoral-style work. The third quartet is a real contender for distinction; a spiky, severe and determinedly modernist British quartet of the 1920s










*
Darius Milhaud - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 5* (1912)
Peterson String Quartet

A fine, very French string quartet that is new to me. I have somehow managed to ignore Milhaud's string quartets up to now.

*Guillaume Lekeu - 3 Poèmes: no 3, Nocturne (1892)*
Juliane Banse (Soprano), Petersen String Quartet

*Guillaume Lekeu - Andromede for Soprano and Piano Quintet*
Juliane Banse (Soprano), Wolfram Rieger (Piano), Petersen String Quartet

*Ernest Chausson - Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37*
Wolfram Rieger (Piano), Juliane Banse (Soprano) 
[Capriccio, 2005]


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas, w. MAH (rec.2005 - '11).















View attachment 53903


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 159 "Behold! We go up to Jerusalem"

For Quinquagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1729

Philippe Herreweghe, cond. (2007)

and:

Neville Marriner , cond. (1966)


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> He started very young conducting in London. He's now Music Director of Cleveland O.
> 
> As I mentioned on another thread, his old nickname for some was "Worse Than Most". However, with all the passings of conductors lately, he's now probably Better Than Most. Success and respect by default.


I haven't read ONE favorable review by any professional critics. Therefore, passing this guy up, for me, is a Möst!!


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin* Itzhak Perlman on EMI







I listened to the first sonata last night, and so now on to the rest of these masterworks. The Ciaconna from the second partita just blows one's mind. Such a huge musical structure realised on a single violin. I do have transcriptions of the piece for orchestra, which are interesting, but they don't produce that feeling of amazement that such music is possible from a single violin. Sublime showing off from JSB.

And then with the Third Sonata and Partita we move from the minor key world of the earlier sonatas /partitas into the major key. The Third Sonata is superb - it may be baroque in it's origin, but like much of Bach it has a timeless feeling that makes it feel forever contemporary ... well for me anyway!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I haven't read ONE favorable review by any professional critics. Therefore, passing this guy up, for me, is a Möst!!


With Cleveland, or everyone? With LPO, atleast Schmidt 4 and Bruckner 5 garnered him positive professional reviews.

IIRC, Carmina Burana, also with LPO.:tiphat:


----------



## Polyphemus

hpowders said:


> I haven't read ONE favorable review by any professional critics. Therefore, passing this guy up, for me, is a Möst!!


When he came on the scene first he was touted as the next best thing and then seemed to vanish. The Clevelanders were once once one of the top American orchestras and I was not aware that Most had been appointed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Polyphemus said:


> When he came on the scene first he was touted as the next best thing and then seemed to vanish. The Clevelanders were once once one of the top American orchestras and *I was not aware that Most had been appointed.*


2002/2003 season.


----------



## SimonNZ

Chinary Ung's Inner Voices - Dennis Russel Davies, cond.

Grawemeyer '89


----------



## Itullian

Thanks Alfred.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas, w. Xiao-Mei (rec.2008); *Clementi*: Piano Sonatas, w. Horowitz (rec.1950 - '80).








View attachment 53904


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout album:









Tchaikovsky's Symphonic Fantasy 'The Tempest' and the Piano Concerto No. 1. Alexander Lazarev conducted Odense Symphony Orchestra. Joyce Yang was the soloist in the piano concerto. And yes, my copy is autographed by Joyce Yang .

She was signing autographs after Saturday night's concert with the Albany Symphony Orchestra where she played Rachmaninoff's Paganini Rhapsody.


----------



## Blake

Jacobs' Mozart - _La finta giardiniera._ I've really been in an Opera mood lately, and Mozart hits the sweet-spot.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tonight is Beethoven night! Starting with:

Beethoven - Diabelli Variations, Op. 120 [Grigory Sokolov]


----------



## Guest

This new disc of recently authenticated Corelli Sonatas is wonderful. Exemplary sound, too.


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart *_Symphony #29_
- Vienna PO under Istvan Kertesz (Eloquence)

Continuing this *Mozart *disc, I quite like this symphony, especially the first movement with those trademark twists and turns, and the third movement has a great catchy tune as well (quite addictive).










*Chopin* _Piano Concertos 1 & 2_
- Tamás Vásáry, piano with Berlin PO under Jerzy Semkow (PC1) & Ivo Pogorelich, piano with Chicago SO under Claudio Abbado (PC2) (DGG)

A listen to *Chopin's piano concertos* after many weeks. Superb and there's a bit of a Mozart connection:

_"We may be sure that a genius like Mozart, if he were alive today, would write concertos like Chopin's and not like Mozart's!"_
- *Robert Schumann*.










*Ginastera* _String Quartet #3_
- Enso Quartet with Lucy Shelton, soprano (Naxos)

And another favourite string quartet, this time by *Ginastera*.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Charles! Listening to Ives' String Quartets 1 & 2 well performed by the Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Happy Birthday Charles! Listening to Ives' String Quartets 1 & 2 well performed by the Emerson String Quartet.


I actually prefer that disc for the Barber String Quartet - I actually prefer the Adagio in the more intimate string quartet setting, as opposed to the symphonic "Adagio for Strings.". The emotion is more immediate, and it has a more desolate feeling with the smaller numbers - much greater impact.


----------



## bejart

Antonin Reicha (1770-1836): Octet in E Flat, Op.96

Ensemble Carl Stamitz: Yuriko Naganuma and Caroline Ritchot, vioilns -- Michel Falconnat, viola -- Vincent Malgrange, cello -- Francois Ducroux, double bass -- Roland Chosson, horn -- Pascal Saumon, oboe -- Jean-Louis Sajot, clarinet


----------



## JACE

Another Tchaikovsky-Ormandy CD arrived in the mail today. Giving it a first spin now.










*Tchaikovsky: Sym. No. 6 "Pathetique"; Capriccio italien, etc. / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*

Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Child sacred choral music.*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now watching:

Beethoven/Herbert: Overture to Egmont, Op. 84


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> I haven't read ONE favorable review by any professional critics. Therefore, passing this guy up, for me, is a Möst!!


The 2002 Penguin Guide gives his recording of Bruckner's 5th three stars, and Gramophone's 2000 Good CD Guide gushes over this one. At least there's two favorable reviews out there.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg: Seven Early Songs
Anne Sofie Von Otter Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Claudio Abbado









Beautiful songs displaying the undeniable influence of Schoenberg (development out of a single motif, harmonic/melodic style) as well as Mahler and Strauss.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SimonNZ said:


> Chinary Ung's Inner Voices - Dennis Russel Davies, cond.
> 
> Grawemeyer '89


Good choice: I really like both his accessibility and his adventurousness


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Next!

Beethoven String Quartet Op.59 No.1 "Razumovsky" .


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler 7 







Dvorak Slavonic Dances (all of 'em)







Smetena String Quartet #1, Janacek String Quartets


----------



## Weston

*Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, Op.36*
Hilary Hahn, violin / Esa-Pekka Salonen / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra









This Hilary Hahn recording has been reviewed as the best for this piece. I do notice an absolutely insane section wherein an arpeggio pizzicato or muted strum is rapidly alternated with bowing, but I need to see a performance to tell if she is doing all that herself, or if the string section is pitching in. In either event I have never considered music an Olympic competition, so its difficulty doesn't contribute to my enjoyment much -- nor detract from it.

Another thing I notice is the orchestra is used very sparsely in this recording until near the very end when everything heats up and it suddenly sounds like a full blown modern orchestra. This is one Schoenberg piece that decidedly comes to an end -- all three movements. Other than that I have little to contribute about the work. There are chorale-like moments near the beginning of movement 2 I recall enjoying the most. Also some interesting motivic things and orchestral colors in movement 3.

I have more "new" Schoenberg to explore, but I am anxious to get back to my Shirley Jackson audiobook appropriate for this time of year.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Holy ****!!! Absolutely phenomenal. The scene of the Presentation of the Rose was transcendent... while the final trio sung by three incredible sopranos: Anneliese Rothenberger, Sena Jurinac, and THE Marschallin, the divine Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, was matchless... otherworldly... sublime beyond grasp!!! There are not many moments when a musical performance has made the hair on the back of my neck stand up on end... but this was surely one of them!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I got Vivaldi's _Ottone in villa_ as a curiosity, as I wanted to hear the contralto Sonia Prina (as Ottone) and soprano Veronica Cangemi (as Cleonilla). I imagined that the sound quality on the Naive recording would be exceptional, and true to form, it is.

The music drama for the most part is the sprightly side of Vivaldi, but listening to the two cd's back-to-back was a small challenge-- given the formulaic and predictably homogenized baroque sound of so much of the music.

There were four-or-so cuts I especially liked, foremost among them the aria "_Quanto m'alletta_" from Act I.

_Quanto m'alletta How alluring
La fresca erbetta, is the dewy grass.
Quanto a me piace how pleasing
Quel vago fior. that pretty flower.
L'un con l'adore The perfume of one
M'inspira amore, is redolent of love,
L'altra col verde The green of the other
Empie di speme fills my tender 
L'amante cor._ heat with hope.

Veronica Cangemi's timbre, phrasing, line, and legato on the high-end is pure silvery angelic sunshine. The diction's less than precise at times-- but the overall effect is one of girlish exuberance.

I love the cut.

The entire cd set is worth it to me just for the beautifully-recorded engineered Naive sound in capturing this delightful voice of Cangemi's.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Holy ****!!! Absolutely phenomenal. The scene of the Presentation of the Rose was transcendent... while the final trio sung by three incredible sopranos: Anneliese Rothenberger, Sena Jurinac, and THE Marschallin, the divine Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, was matchless... otherworldly... sublime beyond grasp!!! There are not many moments when a musical performance has made the hair on the back of my neck stand up on end... but this was surely one of them!!!


Ab-so-_LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE-lyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy._

_;D ;D_

I'm _so_ happy you had the reaction you did!

I completely relate. . . well, just about.

The only _Rosenkavalier_ I like better is of course-- _who else's?_-- _Schwarzkopf's_-- but with Teresa Stich-Randall as Sophie and Christa Ludwig as Octavian.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 29 'Hammerklavier' Daniel Barenboim .


----------



## KenOC

Dark Side of the Moon. I mean, this is classical, right?


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): Piano Sonata in C Sharp Minor, Op.4, No.3

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Beethoven Sonata N° 29 'Hammerklavier' Daniel Barenboim .


Watched that the other night. Excellent.


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to two LPs conducted by *Walter Weller*, both with the *LPO*:









*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2*









*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6*


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Dark Side of the Moon. I mean, this is classical, right?


A classic for sure, classical I'm not so sure.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> This Hilary Hahn recording has been reviewed as the best for this piece. I do notice an absolutely insane section wherein an arpeggio pizzicato or muted strum is rapidly alternated with bowing, but I need to see a performance to tell if she is doing all that herself, or if the string section is pitching in. In either event I have never considered music an Olympic competition, so its difficulty doesn't contribute to my enjoyment much -- nor detract from it.


Having seen the score, yes, all (or most) of those passages are for a single performer. The solo part in this work is of absurd difficulty, which is one of the reasons it's taken a while to catch on. More performers seem to be giving it a try these days, though.



> Also some interesting motivic things and orchestral colors in movement 3.


I remember being struck by the duet for violin and snare drum when I first heard the piece. I had never heard anything like that!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heroic.

Noble.

Epic.

One of the most magnificent film scores of all time-- in excellent refurbished sound.

Re-engineered, limited-edition pressing of 3,000 copies.

MGM originally wanted Miklos Rozsa to score the film, but he was working on scoring _El Cid _at the time, so he recommended Bronislau Kaper. Rozsa would have written something no doubt tremendous, but I can't picture this masterpiece of a film without anything other than Kaper's score.


























"Woad to Ruin"

"Valour is superior to numbers."

- Vegetius


----------



## Pugg

​Starting this day with my newest collection by *Heifetz*;

Disc 14 of 103 [RCA LM-1120] *Tchaikovsky *- Trio In A-Minor, Op.50
Piano Trio, Op. 50 in A Minor


----------



## Blancrocher

Saariaho: chamber works for strings, vol. 1 (Meta4 String Quartet); La Passion de Simone (Dawn Upshaw/Salonen)


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to listen to the next William Schuman symphony tonight. Off went the lights, on went the music.

William Schuman Symphony 4
(



,




,




)
Seattle Symphony diretta da Gerard Schwarz

While I had a positive impression to Symphony 3, I also found some of the overpowering brass and drums not to my liking. Also, in particular, the second movement was in three sections, a quiet one, then a whimsical wind part and, finally, a marching militaristic finalé. I didn't feel that there was any rhyme or flow to it: the music simply changed without reason (or else I missed it).

Symphony 4 resolved these issues completely: the brass was more subdued, the drums not overpowering, the movement from section to section flowed without jarring transitions. I definitely much prefer this one... but I am still not swooning. There are 6 more to come: I am just at the start of this project.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​Starting this day with my newest collection by *Heifetz*;
> 
> Disc 14 of 103 [RCA LM-1120] *Tchaikovsky *- Trio In A-Minor, Op.50
> Piano Trio, Op. 50 in A Minor


Where the hell is the drooling icon? Luckily you are in the Netherlands - I would be tempted to track you down and rob this from you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

DrMike said:


> Where the hell is the drooling icon? Luckily you are in the Netherlands - I would be tempted to track you down and rob this from you!!!!!!!!


If you hear what I paid for it you could get a heartache
( okay I'm telling you € 85,00) Mint condition.
Relatives of someone who died brought it to my CD shop for selling , they (the shop owner)called me .
Rest is history as they say .


----------



## SixFootScowl

DrMike said:


> Where the hell is the drooling icon? Luckily you are in the Netherlands - I would be tempted to track you down and rob this from you!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​I am going to continue with the late Margaret Price in a wonderful Mozart program .


----------



## Badinerie

Debussy.


----------



## aleazk

I dreamt with Debussy, we were in some kind of ship and he died drowned.

To honor his solemn and tragic death in my dream:

*Debussy* - _La Mer_ (Abbado, BPO)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas was in great voice for this concert in Los Angeles in 1958, a recording of which wasn't discovered until the late 1990s. She starts (as she often did) with Giulia's _Tu che invoco_ from *La Vestale*, passionately sung, before moving on to a hair-raising Lady Macbeth (_Vieni t'affretta_). With a miraculous lightening of the voice, she becomes Rosina in *Il Barbiere di Siviglia*, before moving on to a haunting _L'altra notte_ from *Mefistofele*. Next we have a curiosity in Musetta's Waltz song, which is not really suited to her, and one wonders why she bothered. This rather empty piece of singing gives way to the Mad Scene from *Hamlet* (in French), which she had recorded with Rescigno only a couple of months before. In points of detail, it is very similar to the studio recording, but benefits from the added _frisson_ of a live performance. The soft singing and the filigree of the coloratura are really lovely.

One weird, and really annoying anomaly. This is obviously a live event, recorded from somewhere in the auditorium, and there is plenty of audience noise, but the compilers have seen fit to cut all applause, except at the end of the *Barbiere* aria, when it breaks in before Callas has finished her last note. Even the last orchestral note of the *Hamlet* aria is perfunctorily cut off before the end, to stop the deluge of applause that inevitable followed. It is an act of butchery, for which there is no justification. Compilers (especially when it comes from a company like VAI which specialises in rare, mostly live, performances from singers of the past) should realise that the audience side-show is all part of the event. I really hate what they've done here.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Holy ****!!! Absolutely phenomenal. The scene of the Presentation of the Rose was transcendent... while the final trio sung by three incredible sopranos: Anneliese Rothenberger, Sena Jurinac, and THE Marschallin, the divine Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, was matchless... otherworldly... sublime beyond grasp!!! There are not many moments when a musical performance has made the hair on the back of my neck stand up on end... but this was surely one of them!!!


I have it in this new digital re-mastering too (only on DVD rather than Blu-Ray). What an improvement on the last DVD issue, which looked like a copy of a bad VHS tape.

I remember seeing it in the cinema, a few years ago, when it was first digitally restored, and it was impossible not to shed a tear. Occasionally I find Jurinac's acting a bit too pantomime principal boyish, but her singing is fine, and Rothenberger is visually and vocally a delight as Sophie. As for Schwarzkopf, I simply don't understand those who say her acting is mannered. One of the great performances of all time. Thank heavens it was captured on film. If only we had a similar document of Callas in one of her great roles.


----------



## SimonNZ

Richard Strauss' Enoch Arden - Claude Rains, narrator, Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## DeepR

Gould - Scriabin Sonata #3
Horowitz - Scriabin Sonata #3

Should've sticked to Bach, mr. Gould....


----------



## SimonNZ

Frederic Rzewski's Coming Together - Peter Forgacs, narrator, Group 180


----------



## SilverSurfer

_I think, the combination..._ of CT and Attica, seldom played together live as was originally planned by FR, does not please me as other like the italians Alter ego's, with FR himself as narrator, not singer as in other versions.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Otto Klemperer; New Philharmonia Orchestra).


----------



## Blancrocher

Saariaho: "A Portrait" (Esa-Pekka Salonen, Atso Almila cond.); "Private Gardens" (Upshaw, Karttunen, etc.)


----------



## Pugg

​
Rossini/ Respighi and Chopin ballet music, conducted by the master of ballet *Richard Bonynge*


----------



## Jeff W

Greetings from cold, wet and rainy Albany (I bellyache about the weather here in Albany a lot only because I was born in Florida. There is no real ill intent about it ).









Struggled to find music to listen to last night. Respighi's Roman Trilogy was the only thing that popped up and said 'Jeff, you need to listen to me!' Lorin Maazel leading the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Trio Sonata No.5 in G Major

The Aulos Ensemble: Linda Quan, violin -- Marc Schachman, oboe -- Myron Lutzke, cello -- Charles Sherman, harpsichord









Jeff W says:
"Greetings from cold, wet and rainy Albany (I bellyache about the weather here in Albany a lot only because I was born in Florida....."

My condolences. I lived in NYC for years before migrating. If it's any consolation, it's gray and overcast here today ---


----------



## Jeff W

bejart said:


> My condolences. I lived in NYC for years before migrating. If it's any consolation, it's gray and overcast here today ---


In all honesty, I've developed into a cold weather person. I can't stand warm weather anymore:lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Valhalla, here I come!


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Spanish Overture #1 [aka "Jota Aragonese"] (Svetlanov/Regis)
Tchaikovsky - The Seasons (Bronfman/Sony)
Tchaikovsky - Festival Coronation March (Jarvi/Chandos)
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (Murphy/Chandos)
Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (Alexeev/RCA)*


----------



## Pugg

​Mahler : Das Lied von der Eerde

*Klemperer/ Ludwig /Wunderlich.

*


----------



## Polyphemus

Pugg said:


> ​Mahler : Das Lied von der Eerde
> 
> *Klemperer/ Ludwig /Wunderlich.
> 
> *


Wonderful recording one of the best.


----------



## Orfeo

*Leo Delibes*
Ballet in three acts "Coppelia."
-L' Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Richard Bonynge.

*Jules Massenet*
Ballet "Le Carillon."
-The National Philharmonic Orchestra/Richard Bonynge.

*Karl Goldmark*
Violin Concerto in A minor (1877).
Overtures "Sakuntala" & "In Spring"(*).
-Sarah Chang, violinist.
-The Gurzenich-Orchestra Kolner Philharmonic/James Conlon.
-The Budapest Philharmonic/Andras Korodi(*).

*Franz Liszt*
A Faust Symphony.
-Siegfried Jerusalem, tenor.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Sir Georg Solti.

*Alexander von Zemlinsky*
Lyric Symphony (after Rabindranath Tagore).
-Soile Isokoski (soprano) & Bo Skovhus (baritone).
-The Gurzenich-Orchestra Kolner Philharmonic/James Conlon.


----------



## Polyphemus

This is on for tonight it has been quite a while. As I remember Lenny is quite good.


----------



## Vaneyes

For a belated* Ives* birthday (yesterday), and *Arnold* birthday today (1921).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Garçon_, I'll have the Vicky main course with a side of Kiri, please.


----------



## rrudolph

Webern: String Quartet Op. 28/Schoenberg: String Quartet #4 Op. 37








Webern: Drei Gedichte/Drei Avenarius Lieder/Funf Dehmel Lieder/Funf Lieder Aud der siebente Ring von Stefan George Op. 3/funf George Lieder Op. 4/Vier George Lieder/Vier Lieder Op. 12/Drei Gesang aus "Viae Inviae" von Hildegard Jone Op. 23/Drei Jone Lieder Op. 25








Schoenberg: Serenade Op. 24








Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire Op. 21/Webern: Two Songs Op. 8/Five Canons Op. 16


----------



## JACE

Prompted by MB's post earlier today, I'm giving this a listen (via Spotify):










*Sibelius: The Wood Nymph; Swanwhite; etc. / Osmo Vänskä, Lahti SO*

I think I've mentioned it before, but I think the cover illustration on this CD is fantastic. So evocative.

Since joining TC, I've gone from liking Sibelius to *LIKING Sibelius!* Not a coincidence. Thanks all.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> For a belated* Ives* birthday (yesterday)...


M-AH's two recordings of Ives' "Concord Sonata" are both FIVE STAR efforts. :cheers:


----------



## Celiac Artery

Haydn String Quartets!
My plan is to finish the Op. 64 and move on until the final Op. 103. I will probably go back to the earlier SQs later in the future. 
Amadeus Quartet: Op. 64 No. 2 - No. 4









Pollini: Beethoven Piano Sonata in A-flat major, Op. 110
It has replaced and knocked _Appassionata_ out of my top 5 favorite Beethoven piano sonatas list!
I was indifferent to the fugue in the third movement when I first heard the sonata weeks ago but I enjoy it dearly now. When the subject reaches the bass, it is quite dramatic. The contrast between the arioso and fugue works very nicely; the structure of the third movement kind of reminds me of the similar 5 part structure in the A minor String Quartet (wasn't this piece written around the same time as the mentioned SQ?). The powerful conclusion of the third movement was simply magical, a fitting ending bringing all the elements of the piece together.

Interesting parallel to the A minor SQ, both pieces' third movement has a sense of spiritual development in five parts that reflects on health and thanksgiving: 1. sickness 2. gathering of confidence and strength 3. sickness 4. gathering of confidence and strength 5. conclusion bringing everything together


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi*:Stabat Mater.

*Scimone / Cotrubas and Valentini-Terrani* :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> I decided to listen to the next William Schuman symphony tonight. Off went the lights, on went the music.
> 
> William Schuman Symphony 4
> (
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Seattle Symphony diretta da Gerard Schwarz
> 
> While I had a positive impression to Symphony 3, I also found some of the overpowering brass and drums not to my liking. Also, in particular, the second movement was in three sections, a quiet one, then a whimsical wind part and, finally, a marching militaristic finalé. I didn't feel that there was any rhyme or flow to it: the music simply changed without reason (or else I missed it).
> 
> Symphony 4 resolved these issues completely: the brass was more subdued, the drums not overpowering, the movement from section to section flowed without jarring transitions. I definitely much prefer this one... but I am still not swooning. There are 6 more to come: I am just at the start of this project.


I love the Fourth. Written during WW2, it's full of patriotic fervor.


----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> I love the Fourth. Written during WW2, it's full of patriotic fervor.


I missed that--probably for the best, since that kind of thing generally turns me off  The 3rd definitely seemed warlike and I notice that both were composed in 1941.


----------



## JACE

More Sibelius:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1; Swan of Tuonela / Stokowski, National PO*

This is tremendous.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Adams: *Violin Concerto* (1993); Kent Nagano, cond. (Nonesuch). I really like this! I've never said this about any John Adams work. *The Shaker Loops* (1977/83) is on here as well, and I can take it or leave it. But the concerto is going into new harmonic territory for Adams, and for "minimalism." Basically a fast-slow-fast sonata form, the first section seems to hover in the diminished scale area. Like minimalism, it is more or less static harmonically, but seeing as the diminished scale is a "suspended" harmonic area anyway, the result is not as "droney" as a major or minor area, but seems more modern, more avant...a refreshing change for Adams. The second movement is slow, and seems to be quasi-diatonic, but more like the harmonic flavors that David Diamond (or perhaps Lou Harrison) might adopt...ambiguous, yet remaining within a major scale area. Nice. The final movement is motorific, moving along like a Honnegger streamilne train. The violin part sounds difficult and complex, a constant barrage of sixteenth notes.
I'm very proud of John Adams on this one, for stepping out of the box and getting into some very interesting areas.


----------



## Ingélou

Corelli, 12 Violin Sonatas, Op 5, played by my well-beloved Andrew Manze: 




:angel: *Ineffably beautiful...*


----------



## George O

Decameron: Ballate monodiques de l'Ars Nova Florentine

pieces by
Anonymous
Laurentius Masii de Florentia AKA Lorenzo da Firenze (died 1372 or 1373)
Gherardellus de Florentia AKA Gherardello da Firenze (c. 1320-1325-1362 or 1363)
Francesco Landini AKA Francesco da Firenze (c. 1325 or 1335-1397)

Esther Lamandier, soprano, positive organ, harp, vielle, lute










on Astree (France), from 1980

Another 5 star record produced by the late great Michel Bernstein, the man who was Astree. Esther Lamandier is wonderful.


----------



## Cosmos

Reading Pride and Prejudice somehow made me in the mood for Mendelssohn:

Preludes and Fugue for piano, op. 35




If you haven't heard these before, seriously recommend checking them out. As great as Bach and Shostakovich, IMO


----------



## brotagonist

millionrainbows said:


> John Adams: *Violin Concerto* (1993)... I really like this! I've never said this about any John Adams work.


Nice description of the work! I decided to listen, too.

John Adams' Violin Concerto
Violin: Chloe Hanslip
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin

I never thought I would say this, but I really enjoyed it  The first movement had me listening: Hey, I like it! The second movement: Wow! This is great. Breathless. The third movement is more like what I expect from Adams: a bit of a letdown, but definitely not Shaker Loops.


----------



## rrudolph

Babbitt: 3 Compositions/Duet/Semi-Simple Variations/Partitions/Post-Partitions/Tableaux/Reflections/Canonical Form/Lagniappe








Babbitt: Sextets/The Joy of More Sextets


----------



## Guest

Chopin's Ballades, performed by Arthur Rubinstein, from the RCA Living Stereo LP - just converted to MP3 last night. Tonight I have to convert the Scherzos.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love how JEG hard-charges the first movement of the _Eroica_.









String Quartet, Op. 64









Entire disc









Entire disc


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Actually, I only have time for the last movement. It's Celi, you know.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Strauss, _Also Sprach Zarathustra_. The full one this time, not just the opening !


----------



## George O

The Art of Francis Poulenc

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)

Sextour

Francis Poulenc, piano
The Philadelphia Woodwind Quintet

Three Songs

Jennie Tourel, mezzo-soprano
Leonard Bernstein, piano

Sonata for Two Pianos

Arthur Gold and Robert Fizdale, duo-pianists

on Columbia (NYC), from 1963


----------



## Badinerie

Brahms Serenade No 1 Abbado.


----------



## Bas

Giuseppe Verdi - La forza del Destino
By Renata Tebaldi [soprano], Mario del Monaco [tenor], Ettore Bastianini [bass], Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli [dir.], on Membran (1955)









My absolute favourite Verdi opera in terms of melody and accompaniment. The motive that gets introduced in the ouverture and finishes in the end with the _Pace pace mio Dio_ aria (among Verdi's greatest when you ask me), this really is something special. Unfortunately while putting in extra work hours for the third consecutive day, but this will put me through.


----------



## Itullian

Lenny said it's his favorite record. I can see why.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pleasant, backround Beethovenesque music to work to.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today and tomorrow at work:
George Philipp Telemann Dinner Music
*-* Suite 1 in E minor for two flutes and string orchestra
*-* Suite 3 in D major for trumpet, two oboes, and string orchestra
Johann Nepomuk Hummel concerto for Trumpet in E sharp major
Franz Xaver Richter concerto for trumpet in D major


----------



## jim prideaux

Lyapunov-Symphony no.1 and Piano Concerto no.2-BBC Phil conducted by Sinaisky with pianist Howard Shelley...

second rate, subs bench, second eleven......numerous euphemisms might be applied to a number of Russian composers of the late 19th and early 20th century but personally I find them to be nothing if not at least interesting...on now to contemplate which Taneyev recording to get hold of!

incidentally....Tchaikovsky starting to 'click'....repeated listening to the 4th-Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

George O said:


> Decameron: Ballate monodiques de l'Ars Nova Florentine
> 
> pieces by
> Anonymous
> Laurentius Masii de Florentia AKA Lorenzo da Firenze (died 1372 or 1373)
> Gherardellus de Florentia AKA Gherardello da Firenze (c. 1320-1325-1362 or 1363)
> Francesco Landini AKA Francesco da Firenze (c. 1325 or 1335-1397)
> 
> Esther Lamandier, soprano, positive organ, harp, vielle, lute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Astree (France), from 1980
> 
> Another 5 star record produced by the late great Michel Bernstein, the man who was Astree. Esther Lamandier is wonderful.


Nothing against the beauties of the fairer sex, but did she have to be shot that way? Hehe.


----------



## Blake

Solti's Mozart _Die Entführung aus dem Serial._ O' dear, I'm turning into an Opera fiend...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 74 in E-Flat Major; No. 75 in D Major (Helmut Müller-Brühl; Cologne Chamber Orchestra).









There's plenty of excellent content in these relatively unknown symphonies. Coming back is always fun and rewarding.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier, on the radio:










Hildegard of Bingen's Ordo Virtutum (arranged)

sung by The Hildegurls, engineering by Eve Beglarian, multi tracking by Richard Einhorn

playing now:

















Bach's Cantata BWV 161 "Come, O sweet hour of death"

For the 16th Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1716

Purcell Quartet et al (2005)

and:

John Eliot Gardiner, cond. (2000)


----------



## Mahlerian

Rameau, Le Roux, Royer, Duphly: Harpsichord Works
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
Naxos Quartets No. 3 and No. 4 'Children's Games'*
Maggini Quartet, [Naxos, 2005]

Of which #4 is very powerful and affecting










*Heitor Villa-Lobos
String Quartets No. 1, 8 and 13*
Danubius Quartet [Marco Polo, rec. 1990]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Appalachian Suite, Short Symphony.*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart:* PCs 14, 23, 25, w. Moravec (rec.1973/4);* Schubert* Sonatas 18 & 21, w. Sokolov (rec.1992).


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Nothing against the beauties of the fairer sex, but* did she have to be shot that way? *Hehe.


She certainly did, as Sara X will also attest.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Yeah, I have to thank this forum for introducing me to Sara X. That girl knows what she's doing.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Compostelle: Le chant de l'etoile" - Ensemble Discantus


----------



## Itullian

Classic. If you like Bach on the piano, like me, run, do not walk to get both volumes of these perfomances. Wonderful


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mendelssohn*: String Quartets, w. JSQ (rec.1998), Henschel Qt. (rec.2004).


----------



## Blake

Minowski's Handel - _Ariodante._ Oh, so lovely.


----------



## D Smith

Since the seasons are changing and fall is in the air, this seemed a good choice tonight. Karajan - Mutter - Vivaldi.


----------



## bejart

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Sinfonia in G Minor, Grave g1

Uwe Grodd conducting the Failoni Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Following Itullian, because its been a while since I've played these:










Handel's Keyboard Suites - Andrei Gavrillov and Sviotoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Sacred Cantatas*


----------



## papsrus

"Jascha Horenstein Conducts Schoeberg & Webern" (Unicorn)


----------



## Mahlerian

I read this after the dispute on the other thread:
http://www.gregsandow.com/old/babbitt.htm

It made me want to listen to Dual, the piece he discusses, but unfortunately it's not on Spotify or Youtube. I did end up listening to parts of this disc again, though:

Babbitt: Correspondences, Paraphrases, The Crowded Air
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, cond. Rose


----------



## dgee

Mahlerian said:


> I read this after the fight on the other thread:
> http://www.gregsandow.com/old/babbitt.htm
> 
> It made me want to listen to Dual, the piece he discusses, but unfortunately it's not on Spotify or Youtube.


Fascinating and thought-provoking essay! Loving the question of irregular musical speech - and with a cursory glance at music since 1982 (when that was written) I would suggest there has been a significant retreat from irregularity to a much smoother and more polished language

Anyhow I found Dual here - http://augustusarnone.com/journal/?p=77


----------



## Balthazar

Alfred Cortot plays *Chopin's Ballades*. I could listen to Cortot all day...
Paul Lewis plays *Schubert's Piano Sonata in A minor, D 784*. This must be the darkest, angriest music Schubert ever wrote.
Mitsuko Uchida plays *Mozart's Piano Sonata #1 in C, K 279*. A bit of levity.
The comic opera *Pepita Jiménez* by Albéniz with Plácido Domingo and Carol Vaness under the baton of José De Eusebio.


----------



## brotagonist

I am presently listening to:

Milton Babbitt : Dual
Augustus Arnone(pno), Christopher Gross(vcl)

Milton Babbitt : Composition for 4 Instruments
[Interpreten unbekannt]

Clearly, I have heard MB's name a lot, but I have only ever heard a rather primitive electronic work previously, so these two pieces are an especial treat. Very fine music indeed!


----------



## JACE

Earlier:









*Mozart: Concertos No. 18 In B-Flat Major, K. 456 and No. 20 In D Minor, K. 466 / Richard Goode, Orpheus CO*

Now:









*Honegger: Mouvements symphoniques, etc.; Stravinsky: Petrouchka / Hermann Scherchen, Royal PO*

Honegger's "Pastorale d'été" is a lovely composition.


----------



## Weston

Tonight I'll go on a virtual visit to the UK and to other places in the universe as well.

*Tippet: Ritual Dances from "The Midsummer Marriage", for chorus ad lib & orchestra*
George Hurst / BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra








Wow! Some of these Naxos recordings sound amazing. This is a fairly inoffensive piece but with a few booms, bangs, startling crashes and brass blasts thrown in to keep it engaging.

*Alwyn: Symphony No. 1* 
Richard Hickox / London Symphony Orchestra








The way the Tippet fades out and the Alwyn fades in, you can hardly tell where one ends and the other begins. I'm spending (or wasting) the evening leisurely exploring the procedural* universe of Space Engine -- highly recommended for space buffs and as a blood pressure reducer -- and this symphony fits the atmosphere perfectly.

Alwyn pulls out all the stops in the final movement.

[*"Procedural" means it generates stars, planets, moons, galaxies, even an entire virtual universe, based on seed numbers much as fractals are generated so that everyone has the same overwhelmingly vast universe to explore -- maybe billions of virtual galaxies and certainly trillions of star systems. It fits in your computer because it doesn't calculate anything until you arrive wherever you go. The planetary surfaces in particular are highly realistic and you can get some amazing screen shots. It's not a game as such; you just explore it. I find it relaxing to be a cosmic tourist, and it doesn't take much focus away form the music.]


----------



## Dave Whitmore

After a long day of running around it's nice to come home and relax by listening to classical music. I'm now listening to Mahler Symphony No 3.

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 / Bernstein · Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra .


----------



## senza sordino

I had Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky cranked up to 11 on the speakers in my classroom after school today. My colleague came over and asked what was going on. It was the Battle on the Ice. I told him about Prokofiev and Eisenstein, and we looked at some pictures online of the 1938 film. I'm glad he was interested.
Prokofiev Lt Kije, Scythian Suite and Alexander Nevsky


----------



## Marschallin Blair

senza sordino said:


> I had Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky cranked up to 11 on the speakers in my classroom after school today. My colleague came over and asked what was going on. It was the Battle on the Ice. I told him about Prokofiev and Eisenstein, and we looked at some pictures online of the 1938 film. I'm glad he was interested.
> Prokofiev Lt Kije, Scythian Suite and Alexander Nevsky
> View attachment 53999


. . . and I thought Robert Duvall was great blasting Wagner in a helicopter attack run!

Now this?

Total thumbs up.


----------



## brotagonist

I was planning on taking a break in my William Schuman concentrated listening evenings, but his 5th is only 16 minutes long...

Symphony 5 "for Strings"
New York Philharmonic, conducted by Leonard Bernstein

In William Schuman's withdrawn 2nd Symphony, I distinctly heard some bird calls that evoked Messiaen strongly; also, in his Symphony 3, the strong use of brass instruments continued the illusion. An illusion of influence it must have been, because there is not anything Messiaenic about the Schuman I am getting to know (a little bit, so far).

This symphony is for strings, so the dominating brass instruments are gone. In his 3rd and 4th Symphonies, I noticed strong use of counterpoint. Lots of composers have used counterpoint and in my uneducated impression, I think it tends to be a subtle use of a second melody underneath the primary one. In Schuman, this is not the case. Both are equally dominant and prominent. It is quite an impressive gesture, to have a melody playing and then a second one comes sliding over the first one. Perhaps the use of stereo and recording enhances the effect, but the layering of disparate sound events is marked. In this symphony, for strings only, the effect is lessened. While I enjoyed it, I didn't really feel much. I don't know what it is with William Schuman, but I am not feeling emotional about his music yet. So far, the 4th is the one I prefer, but there are still five more to come.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This cd is pure delight from beginning to end (thank you Greg!). Bonney's voice is as light, perfectly intoned, and silvery as a bell as I had hoped for. The recording quality is absolutely stellar-- the type of Decca engineering where you can hear people turning the pages of scores and creaking in their chairs now and then. The timbre of her magnificently-intoned high-end comes off sounding sweeter than I even imagined because of the fantastic recording quality.

Bonney's Purcell is girlishly enchanting; and her "Dido's Lament" from _Dido and Aeneas _is positively exquisite-- though in all honesty it doesn't have anywhere near the sublime bereftness of Janet Baker's 1961 performance.



















Awesome opera.

'Awesome opera' because of Serafin and because of Callas, that is.

I saw the Cav/Pag combo-pack years ago at San Diego Opera. I remember 'liking' it, but not being moved by it.

Santuzza's exchanges-- that is to say: 'Callas' exchanges-- with DiStefano (Turiddu) and Panerai (Alfio) are great. The drama at the ending of "_Oh! Il Signore vi manda_" just _swells_ and_ explodes_.

The orchestral music and the vocal exchanges at track fifteen from 3:59 to the end right before the _Intermezzo_ are absolutely thrilling.

"_Vendetta avrò pria che tramonti il dì!_" ("I will have vengeance before this day is over!")

Hail Serafin.

Conducting I can believe in.

Rolando Panerai can be replaced-- certainly. He doesn't sound nearly as red-blooded, Italianate-raging as he should to me-- but Divina?-- _NEV-ERRRRRRRRRR._

God is she _on _in this.

I only wish there was more of the opera.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Nothing against the beauties of the fairer sex, but did she have to be shot that way? Hehe.


Its the DE-CAM-ER-ON.

- I think they know their audience.

_;D_


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting of with the legend Heifetz
Disc 4 of 103 [RCA LM-1090] * Elgar *- Violin Concerto In B-Minor, Op.61


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Well that hour and 45 minutes listening to Mahler's 3rd Symphony just flew by! What gorgeous music! The whole thing was amazing but the final movement was sublime!


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Notebuchlein.

*E.Ameling*, G.Leonhardt and H.M. Linde


----------



## SimonNZ

Prokofiev's Peter And The Wolf - David Bowie, narrator, Eugene Ormandy, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Saariaho: trios (Zebra Trio); Concerto for Clarinet "D'om Le Vrai Sens," Laterna magica, Leino Songs (Sakari Oramo cond.)


----------



## Bas

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni 
By Eberhard Wächter [baritone], Joan Sutherland [soprano], Elisbeth Schwarzkopf [soprano], Giuseppe Taddei [bariton], e.a. Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI


----------



## Mister Man




----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> This cd is pure delight from beginning to end (thank you Greg!). Bonney's voice is as light, perfectly intoned, and silvery as a bell as I had hoped for. The recording quality is absolutely stellar-- the type of Decca engineering where you can hear people turning the pages of scores and creaking in their chairs now and then. The timbre of her magnificently-intoned high-end comes off sounding sweeter than I even imagined because of the fantastic recording quality.
> 
> Bonney's Purcell is girlishly enchanting; and her "Dido's Lament" from _Dido and Aeneas _is positively exquisite-- though in all honesty it doesn't have anywhere near the sublime bereftness of Janet Baker's 1961 performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome opera.
> 
> 'Awesome opera' because of Serafin and because of Callas, that is.
> 
> I saw the Cav/Pag combo-pack years ago at San Diego Opera. I remember 'liking' it, but not being moved by it.
> 
> Santuzza's exchanges-- that is to say: 'Callas' exchanges-- with DiStefano (Turiddu) and Panerai (Alfio) are great. The drama at the ending of "_Oh! Il Signore vi manda_" just _swells_ and_ explodes_.
> 
> The orchestral music and the vocal exchanges at track fifteen from 3:59 to the end right before the _Intermezzo_ are absolutely thrilling.
> 
> "_Vendetta avrò pria che tramonti il dì!_" ("I will have vengeance before this day is over!")
> 
> Hail Serafin.
> 
> Conducting I can believe in.
> 
> Rolando Panerai can be replaced-- certainly. He doesn't sound nearly as red-blooded, Italianate-raging as he should to me-- but Divina?-- _NEV-ERRRRRRRRRR._
> 
> God is she _on _in this.
> 
> I only wish there was more of the opera.


I'll have to get my Barbara Bonney discs out. Love the Dowland songs!

I remember the first time I heard Callas sing 'Cav'. A BBC radio 3 broadcast. Went out and hunted down the Vinyl straight away ( Pre CD days!) 
Hope to get the Callas Set in a few weeks. I will probably be the first one I play.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Still working my way through this box, and this morning it's the turn of Berlioz. I feel that Karajan tries to iron out the inherent strangeness in Berlioz's writing, attempting to align it more with the central nineteenth century tradition, whereas Davis glories in its weirdness. The music loses some of its febrile energy. It's Davis all the way for me.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54008
> 
> 
> Still working my way through this box, and this morning it's the turn of Berlioz. I feel that Karajan tries to iron out the inherent strangeness in Berlioz's writing, attempting to align it more with the central nineteenth century tradition, whereas Davis glories in its weirdness. The music loses some of its febrile energy. It's Davis all the way for me.


Spot on! Berlioz is, and should be, very distinctively Berliozian and not central european. Great as he was as a conductor, I feel HvK was not a good interpreter of Berlioz' music (partly) for the reason you identified. I have a similar feeling with the Furtwangler version of _La Damnation de Faust_ that I have.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Spot on! Berlioz is, and should be, very distinctively Berliozian and not central european. Great as he was as a conductor, I feel HvK was not a good interpreter of Berlioz' music (partly) for the reason you identified. I have a similar feeling with the Furtwangler version of _La Damnation de Faust_ that I have.


As I listened through the _Symphonie Fantastique_, I just felt Karajan missed the point completely. There is some beautifully phrased playing in the _Waltz_ and the _Scene aux champs_, but there is no fantasy. The symphony loses its sense of the fantastic, if you like.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ The difference in musical viewpoint is reflected in their different approaches to hairstyle, perhaps - controlled, regimented vs wild and uninhibited :lol:


----------



## joen_cph

*Lachenmann*:"_Harmonica_" for Tuba & Orchestra (1981-83) /Hans Zender, conductor / CPO CD

Am discovering this wild, thorny piece a bit; there´s something fascinating in the obvious, anarchistic, yet sometimes melodious virtuosity here, at times reminding me of Nørgård´s piano concerto "Concerto in Due Tempi", though I´m not sure I´ll be a regular listener to the work.






Am not a fan of the tuba sound, but if I should choose only one concertante piece, it would probably be this. 
(BTW, it has absolutely nothing to do with the Morricone/Leone film music).


----------



## Pugg

​Famous opera aria's, by the very graceful Ileana Cotrubas


----------



## Jeff W

Had plenty of music that wanted to get listened to for a change!









First was Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 and Sonatas No. 8 and 17. Steven Lubin played the painoforte. In the concerto, Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music. Hearing Beethoven played on period instruments is a revelation!









Next I continued my trek through Mahler's Symphonies. Tonight's stop was the gorgeous Symphony No. 5. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Last stop for the night was disc 3 of the Trevor Pinnock\English Concert Mozart Symphonies box. Contained within are Symphonies K. 97, K. 95, Symphony No. 11, K. Anh. 216, K. 75 and K. 96. Still in early Mozart territory with these. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## Pugg

​Lots of Heitetz to play:tiphat:

Disc 10 of 103 [RCA LCT-1020] *Beethoven *- Archduke Trio In B-Flat-Major, Op.97, No.7


----------



## Weston

Jeff W said:


> Had plenty of music that wanted to get listened to for a change!


I wish my music would let me know once in a while. I usually have to guess and I often guess wrong.


----------



## Jeff W

Weston said:


> I wish my music would let me know once in a while. I usually have to guess and I often guess wrong.


That is what usually happens to me as well. But tonight, things just kept popping into my head to listen to.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi (1710-1736): Flute Concerto in G Major

Claudio Scimone conducting I Solisti Veneti -- James Galway, flute


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc









Beethoven, _Missa Solemnis, "Kyrie_"-- for Janowitz









Bodanzky's and Lehmann's more 'spirited'_ Rosenkavalier_ from 1939-- I like it.


----------



## Pugg

​Mahler songs, *Bernstein *and *Hampson.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have listened to my first album of *Haydn's String Quartets - Op. 71 by the Takacs Quartet*.

I really enjoyed this collection from start to finish. The performances just felt right. With some chamber pieces I need to acclimatise for want of a better term but in this case I found the music absorbing from the off. This is a collection which will become more rewarding and absorbing with each successive listen, something which will definitely be a pleasure.









Following the "3 Favourite Requiems" thread, I decided to listen to a Requiem which needs more listening time, namely *Dvorak's Requiem as performed by the Czech Philharmonic & Karel Ancerl with Stader, Wagner, Haefliger and Borg* as soloists.

I have only listened to around half of this requiem in this listening session but I am heartily impressed with the piece. The performance is also highly commendable - the Czech Philharmonic in blazing form under Ancerl's direction, Soloists and Choir alike singing as though their lives depend upon it.

Whether this will make my top 3 Requiems is yet to be seen (admittedly likely it must be said, but I still need greater familiarity to say with certainty) but this performance may be one of my favourite choral performances that I have heard.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing my recent Brahm's listening
Symphony No 1


----------



## rrudolph

Varese: Deserts








Xenakis: Eonta/Pithoprakta/Metastasis








Feldman: Coptic Light/Piano and Orchestra/Cello and Orchestra








Stockhausen: Gruppen


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Searing intensity from first note to last. One of the greatest Mahler performances ever recorded.
If you love the Mahler 6 and haven't yet heard this incredible performance, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Liszt* birthday (1811), and sampling for *A. Scarlatti* death day (1725).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Miraculous Mandarin*

Claudio Abbado, LSO


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "William Tell" (Sanderling/ASV)
Faure - Piano Quartet #2 (Nash/CRD)
Honegger - Concertino for Piano & Orchestra (Thibaudet/Decca)*


----------



## Shibooty

Delius' "Koanga: La Calinda" arranged for orchestra


----------



## George O

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Sonate F-Dur für Violoncello und Klavier, op 6

Ingvar Lidholm (1921-still kicking): Quattro pezzi per violoncello e pianoforte

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Première sonate pour violoncelle et piano

Elemér Lavotha, cello

Kerstin Aberg, piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1978


----------



## JACE

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 / Brendel, Haitink, London PO


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 54013
> 
> First was Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 and Sonatas No. 8 and 17. Steven Lubin played the painoforte. In the concerto, Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music. Hearing Beethoven played on period instruments is a revelation!


I'm glad you posted this, I was about to ask on "Random Thoughts and Discoveries" what's a good Beethoven Piano Concerto cycle played with Piano Forte/Period Instruments. Thanks!


----------



## Celiac Artery

Pugg said:


> ​Lots of Heitetz to play:tiphat:
> 
> Disc 10 of 103 [RCA LCT-1020] *Beethoven *- Archduke Trio In B-Flat-Major, Op.97, No.7


The Chamber Music Society at Lincoln Center has a lecture (that is streamed for free on their website) on this piece at 6:30 PM ET (USA) today! Link: http://www.chambermusicsociety.org/watchlisten/watchlive


----------



## Guest

My one and only Bartok recording. This is a testament to the power of a great conductor or recording series to pull someone out of their comfort zone. Would I have purchased this had it not been Reiner, or the RCA Living Stereo series? Not likely. But my love of both of those things caused me to give it a shot, and now I know what a great work the Concerto for Orchestra is.


----------



## rrudolph

Babbitt: Piano Concerto/The Head of the Bed








Wolpe: Quartet for Trumpet, Tenor Saxophone, Percussion & Piano/Shifrin: Satires of Circumstance/Rochberg: Serenata d'Estate/Babbitt: All Set/Wernick-Kaddish-Requiem







One of the classic Nonesuch releases..."new" music from 1974!

Wuorinen: Time's Encomium/Lepton/New York Notes/Epithalamium


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Weston

rrudolph said:


> Wuorinen: Time's Encomium/Lepton/New York Notes/Epithalamium
> View attachment 54037


I used to have the old Nonesuch LP of _Time's Encomium_. I'd like to hear it again for nostalgia. I think it's also available in a complete Wuorinen series I've got my eye on.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major; Piano Concerto No. 2 in A Major (Jean-Yves Thibaudet; Orchestre symphonique de Montréal).


----------



## Morimur

*NASA releases actual recordings from space*


----------



## Mika

Shostakovich #5


----------



## Badinerie

Mozart with Julia Fischer through the cans. No 1 Allegro Moderato just finished. Lush!


----------



## Blake

Davis and Dresden play Mozart's Late Symphonies. Starting with No. 28.


----------



## Blake

George O said:


>


I love the way you're going about these pictures.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ah, getting slushy in my (even) old(er) age - a harp concerto evening ...yes, I know, it probably comes to us all :
Elias Parish Alvars - Harp Concerto 



Henriette Renie - Harp Concerto 



Alan Hovhaness - Harp Concerto 



Leo Sowerby - Concerto for Harp & small orchestra - 



 (1st movement)
John Williams - Harp Concerto


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Cello Suites* Mstislav Rostropovich on EMI








After listening to the solo violin sonatas and partitas a couple of nights ago I thought I'd listen to the unaccompanied cello suites. Great music here played by Rostropovich - naturally a winner.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar's stunning Cello Concerto: Jacqeline du Pré, soloist, with Daniel Barenboim conducting!


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Concerto for Violin, Oboe, and Strings in D minor, BWV 1060R; Concerto for Flute, Violin, Harpsichord, and Strings in A minor BWV 1044*; Concerto for Harpsichord and Strings in D minor, BWV 1052
Franzjosef Maier (violin)
Helmut Hucke (oboe)
Barthold Kujiken (Flute)
Bob van Asperen (harpsichord)*
Collegium Aureum, dir. Leonhardt


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Milken Archive - Jewish String Quartets *
*Darius Milhaud
Études for String Quartet, Op. 442 (1973)*
Juilliard String Quartet

*Abraham Binder
Two Hassidic Moods (1934)*
Bochmann String Quartet

*Ruth Schonthal
Quartet for Strings no 3 "In Memoriam Holocaust" (1997)*
Bingham String Quartet

*John Zorn
Kol Nidre*
Ilya Kaler (Violin), Perrin Yang (Violin), George Taylor (Viola),
Steven Doane (Cello)
*
Sholom Secunda
Yehi Rotzon (1945)*
Bochmann String Quartet
[Naxos, 2005]

ArkivMusic's reviewer, a self confessed hater of "the noise pollution that passes for music in some avant-garde circles" likes the Secunda best and the Schonthal work least. I would order those two in reverse, but Milhaud's late work is very fine (and what drew me to this disc), and the John Zorn and Abraham Binder works are very interesting. The Secunda? Meh.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 162 "Ah! I see, now as I go to the wedding"

For the 20th Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1715

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## cwarchc

Remembered that I shouldn't pick this wonderful disc for the commute
I kept wanting to stop and listen


----------



## joen_cph

*Chausson*: _Poeme de l´Amour _...; *Berlioz*: _Les Nuits d´Ete_ /Poulet, Jordan / Virgin CD

A recording not to my taste. The works are fine, but at times there´s something too forced, heavy and monochromatic in Poulet´s voice here, and the orchestra is even more discreet in the sound picture than necessary, especially in Berlioz.


----------



## jim prideaux

find myself listening to the Lyapunov 1st symphony with greater and greater enjoyment and interest-nothing necessarily remarkable about the work but the concise and economical slow movement is also quite beautiful and alongside the third movement very reminiscent of Glazunov!

Sinaisky and the BBC Phil.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: PCs 1 & 2, w. Argerich/Abbado (rec.1968), Argerich/Rostropovich (rec.1978).








View attachment 54061


----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Elgar's stunning Cello Concerto*: Jacqeline du Pré, soloist, with Daniel Barenboim conducting!


I like Danny Boy, but no Sir John conducting?

If you can, try Robert Cohen/LPO/Del Mar (EMI), and lemme know what you think.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Today's so balmy and gorgeous in Southern California right now that this is suitably appropriate in every way. . . especially when you're stuck in an office.

Hey, I have to sublimate all of this positive, eroticized energy somehow.









Entire thing









_Soir de fête_


----------



## millionrainbows

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Sonata in A minor D 845 (op. 42). I hear in this one, again, a moving towards Romanticism.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ginastera*: Danzas Argentinas (rec.1978); *Haydn*: PC 11 (rec.1983).


----------



## millionrainbows

Earlier, it was Ives: Piano Sonatas 1 & 2; Rene Eckhardt, piano (Brilliant). This Dutch pianist does a great job on these. The rhythmic ideas in the first are clear and well-executed. He seems to understand Ives' ideas. I'd like to hear more of this pianist; I notice that he recorded Ton de Leeuw's complete piano works in 2009 (in SACD!).


----------



## joen_cph

Vaneyes said:


> *Ginastera*: Danzas Argentinas (rec.1978); *Haydn*: PC 11 (rec.1983).


That live Ravel_ Gaspard de la Nuit _is probably the most explosive ever recorded (normally has a good deal of audience noise, but that´s OK, IMO).


----------



## joen_cph

Besides the mentioned Poulet/Jordan (#12907), I tried sampling the *Berlioz* _Les Nuits d´Ete _with Kanawa/Barenboim and Norman/Davis. None is perfect, but I settled with Norman/Davis this time. Obviously, this is a very difficult work for the soloist.


----------



## Guest

This arrived today. It has all of the same positive traits of his superb Book I: clarity, virtuosity, tasteful rubato and dynamics. The sound is very clear and gives a seat in the hall perspective rather than placing him in one's listening room.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 3.*


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Violin Concertos plus Violin & Oboe Concerto* Arthur Grumiaux, Herman Krebbers, Heinz Holliger, Les Solistes Romands conducted by Arpod Gerecz, New Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Edo de Waart (in the concerto for oboe and violin) - on Philips








Arthur Grumiaux performs these concertos in fine style, with Herman Krebbers joining him for the concerto for two violins and Heinz Holliger in the concerto for oboe and violin.

These performances are 'traditional' - on modern instruments - and may not pass muster for those who prefer the period instruments approach. For most baroque 'orchestral' works I tend to prefer period instruments. Certainly that would be true for Vivaldi. However I seem to enjoy Bach on period and modern instruments equally - providing the playing is not stodgy!


----------



## Vaneyes

joen_cph said:


> That live Ravel_ Gaspard de la Nuit _is probably the most explosive ever recorded (normally has a good deal of audience noise, but that´s OK, IMO).


4' 12" faster than her DG (1974).

A long look at many here...:tiphat:

http://www.quadrevisie.nl/jandekrui...afieen/r/ravel-gaspard-de-la-nuit-engels.html


----------



## JACE

Now playing *Sibelius' Symphony No. 2* as performed by Sir John Barbirolli & the Royal PO:










LP 9 in the *Reader's Digest Treasury of Great Music*
Produced by Charles Gerhardt and engineered by Kenneth Wilkinson


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart*
_Symphonies 25, 29 and 35 "Haffner"_
- Vienna PO under István Kertész (Decca Eloquence)

A listen to *Mozart's "Haffner" symphony*, as well as the two other symphonies again. Memories of serenade of the same name - which this symphony was drawn from - came flooding back on this first listen (I used to have it on tape). This is considered to be amongst Mozart's finest symphonies, and as with Bach I am aiming to listen to more of Mozart's music. 

*Dvorak *
_Symphony #8_
- London SO under Witold Rowicki (Philips)

A masterpiece of cyclic form, *Dvorak's **Symphony #8 *was performed to great acclaim in England and also published there. Its previous subtitle "English" though has long been ditched.

The work is unusual in that the first movement bursts with themes, but elaboration is held off to the very end of the symphony. The next two movements have a folk dance and waltz as focal points, and the finale ties all the material together, but not so much repeating ideas as elaborating them.

If ever there was a composer tied to his locale, its Dvorak. His childhood being spent only a stones throw away from the mountains of Czech sagas, the Vysehrad and the Rip, and his music taking in sounds of nature and of course influenced by the folk music of the area.

By the time he composed _Symphony #8_, Dvorak was financially secure enough to acquire a property at Vysoka in Southern Bohemia. The only composer to be trained as a butcher, Dvorak remained at heart a man of the country, and his religious faith remained unshakable too.

Speaking to that, this symphony has so many aspects pointing to Dvorak's life, the melodies and their treatment suggestive of sounds of choral music, nature (many 'bird call' type sounds), to folk music, to a fair bit of Viennese panache. By the time he composed it, Dvorak's music was gaining more popularity abroad, especially in Germany, England and the United States. He also had strong allies in Vienna (chiefly Brahms but also Bruckner) and in Russia (Tchaikovsky).

At home, Dvorak was constantly under the shadow of Smetana, the rivalry being less the case of between the composers themselves and more a problem with the cliques surrounding them. Dvorak had been mentored by Smetana, as a young man playing in orchestras under the older composers' baton. Like Smetana, he built his music on a German base (chiefly Brahms and Wagner).

Today, Dvorak is recognised for his contribution to Czech music for many reasons. Although Smetana was the founder of Czech national opera, Dvorak also achieved many 'firsts' as a native born Czech composer: the first to compose a symphony, a string quartet, a piano trio and a complete choral work.

The next topic in my ongoing "contrasts and connections" thread will focus on Dvorak's connections to Smetana, and also other Czech composers (Janacek and probably Martinu).

*Corigliano* 
_String Quartet_
- Performers: Corigliano Quartet (Naxos)

Finishing with yet another favourite string quartet, by *Corigliano*. This one has common roots with Ligeti's and Ginastera's, namely the influence of Bartok. Added to that Corigliano was also influenced by Arabic chant (which he heard in situ in Morocco) and hard rock. Despite the central _Nocturne_ section, this work covers some disturbing and psychopathic territory. Brilliant but not easy to take!


----------



## echo

Haydn's - Lord Nelson Mass

Now that dude was under rated


----------



## JACE

joen_cph said:


> Besides the mentioned Poulet/Jordan (#12907), I tried sampling the *Berlioz* _Les Nuits d´Ete _with Kanawa/Barenboim and Norman/Davis. None is perfect, but I settled with Norman/Davis this time. Obviously, this is a very difficult work for the soloist.


I first heard this work with Boulez conducting the BBC SO and Yvonne Minton and Stuart Burrows as soloists. It's still my go-to version.










Have you heard this recording?


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music:









Carl Orff's setting of the 'Carmina Burana'. Eugen Jochum led the combined forces of the Chor und Orchester der Deutsche Oper Berlin.


----------



## George O

Ludwig (or Louis as this LP has it) van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Piano sonatas, opp 57, 49 I and II, and 54

Paul Badura-Skoda, pianoforte (made by Broadwood, circa 1816)

on Astrée (France), from 1986

This is my very favorite Appassionata. Badura-Skoda is possessed :devil: on the pianoforte.

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Meneghetti (1730-1794): Violin Concerto in F Major

Archicembalo Ensemble -- Giovanni Giglielmo, violin


----------



## D Smith

Some Schumann tonight. Piano trios performed wonderfully by Trio Fontenay.


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg before he invented serialism. Fantastic performances and excellent sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now playing *Sibelius' Symphony No. 2* as performed by Sir John Barbirolli & the Royal PO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP 9 in the *Reader's Digest Treasury of Great Music*
> Produced by Charles Gerhardt and engineered by Kenneth Wilkinson


Thumbs-up.

That's 'the' one alright; at least when going with Barbirolli's Sibelius. His later Halle effort pales in comparison to this Gerhardt/Wilkinson vintage.

I've never seen the records of this.

_Merci._


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: String Quartets, w. Auryn Qt. (rec.2000); Piano Trios, w. Gringolts/Kouzov/Laul(rec.2010).

View attachment 54070


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's 'the' one alright; at least when going with Barbirolli's Sibelius. His later Halle effort pales in comparison to this Gerhardt/Wilkinson vintage.


Yep, I agree. It's no contest.

I might just have to get the CD issue of this, so I have an "on the go" version. It's now available on Testament, coupled with a live Sibelius 5th -- also conducted by Barbirolli.



Marschallin Blair said:


> I've never seen the records of this.
> 
> _Merci._


You're welcome!

I found the set in a junk store a few years back. It's not in great condition, especially the exterior. But the LPs are in pretty good shape (maybe VG condition). After cleaning the LPs a couple times on the Nitty Gritty machine, they're all very listenable.


----------



## Itullian

Tonight this...................


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> *Today's workout music:*
> 
> View attachment 54068
> 
> 
> Carl Orff's setting of the 'Carmina Burana'. Eugen Jochum led the combined forces of the Chor und Orchester der Deutsche Oper Berlin.


A cake topper suggestion.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Now playing *Sibelius' Symphony No. 2* as performed by Sir John Barbirolli & the Royal PO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP 9 in the *Reader's Digest Treasury of Great Music*
> Produced by Charles Gerhardt and engineered by Kenneth Wilkinson


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


>


Vaneyes, is it displaying incorrectly, rotated 90 degrees? It _isn't_ in my browser, but I had to mess with it for a while.

Or does this image mean something else?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It looks like I'm working my way through Mahler's symphonies. I'm listing to his 4th symphony right now.

Mahler - Symphony No 4 - Abbado .


----------



## Bruce

Being on a Henze kick today, I'm listening to:

Symphonies 3 and 5, both conducted by the composer using the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, 
And Symphony No. 7 conducted by Rattle using the City of Birmingham SO.

Finishing with Henze's Violin Concerto No. 3, Lydon-Gee conducting the Saarbrucken Radio SO, Skaervad on the violin, 
And his Telemanniana for Orchestra, Gerhard Markson and the Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie


----------



## SimonNZ

> Vaneyes, is it displaying incorrectly, rotated 90 degrees? It isn't in my browser, but I had to mess with it for a while.
> 
> Or does this image mean something else?


Heh. It took me a second to get why Vaneyes posted that. (yes, it came out sideways)










playing now:










Honneger's Jeanne d'Arc au Bucher - Seiji Ozawa, cond.


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Heh. It took me a second to get why Vaneyes posted that. (yes, it came out sideways)


That's strange. It's oriented correctly in my browser. ...Oh well. 

On to more *Sibelius*... I've pulled out a couple different LPs of his Violin Concerto. Thought I'd do some back-to-back listening and see what I find. (These LPs were both given to me by a friend unloading his vinyl collection, and I don't think I've ever heard them before.)

I'm now playing Salvatore Accardo's recording with Colin Davis & the LSO:










Next up is Boris Belkin's recording with Vladimir Ashkenazy & the Philharmonia Orchestra:


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Vaneyes, is it displaying incorrectly, rotated 90 degrees? It _isn't_ in my browser, but I had to mess with it for a while.
> 
> Or does this image mean something else?


Still crooked, don't worry 'bout it.:tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok String Quartet #4







Shostakovich String Quartets #2 & #8







Dvorak Symphony #6 and Janacek Idyll


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to Mahler Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp Minor: Etwas ruhiger" by Lorin Maazel;Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Now listening to Mahler Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp Minor: Etwas ruhiger" by Lorin Maazel;Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


One of my favorites.


----------



## Weston

Bruce said:


> Being on a Henze kick today, I'm listening to:
> 
> Symphonies 3 and 5, both conducted by the composer using the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra,
> And Symphony No. 7 conducted by Rattle using the City of Birmingham SO.
> 
> Finishing with Henze's Violin Concerto No. 3, Lydon-Gee conducting the Saarbrucken Radio SO, Skaervad on the violin,
> And his Telemanniana for Orchestra, Gerhard Markson and the Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie


Kind of makes me want to ask, "And what will you listen to, Henze Fourth?

(I'm only familiar with his Sonata for strings which I like very much!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently listening to Prokofiev's Op. 12, 10 Small Pieces for Piano.

And then I found _this _arrangement:






I'm laughing my head off.


----------



## Weston

*Rachmaninov: Etude-tableau in A minor, op. 39, no. 2
Rachmaninov: Etude-tableau in C minor, op. 39, no. 1
Rachmaninov: Etude-tableau in Eb minor, op. 39, no. 5*
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano (1963)








Sweet. I've seldom paid attention romantic or post romantic solo piano works, usually satisfied with classic era, and a little put off by excessive rubato, but these are quite nice. It could be Ashkenazy's no nonsense performance that intrigues me -- goofy cover notwithstanding. The A minor No. 21 has me imagining I am a dandelion seed suspended in a pocket of warm air above the tree tops. But then the other two etudes feature the trademark Rachmaninoff bang -- bang -- bang-bang-bangbangbang piano bringing me back down to earth.

*Suk: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 14, JSkat 40*
Jirí Belohlávek / BBC Symphony Orchestra








Almost unbearably beautiful, this is one of the greatest Dvorak symphonies I've ever heard.

*
Sibelius: The Bard, Symphonic Poem, Op.64*
Paavo Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra








Kind of anti-climactic after the Suk symphony, but that's okay. I needed a dénouement / nightrcap / lullaby. (Although there is a wonderful slow build up toward the finale.)


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Sibelius: Kullervo / Raili Kostia (mezzo-sop), Usko Viitanen (baritone), Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth SO, Helsinki University Men's Choir*

This work has always eluded me. Giving it another try.


----------



## brotagonist

I took a pleasant drive this afternoon and got back not long ago. I decided to take a break from my William Schuman project tonight and put on a favourite from my collection:









Concerto for Orchestra, Violin Concerto, 3 Occasions for Orchestra
Böhn, violin
Knussen/London Sinfonietta

Now that I think of it, the landscape was somewhat like the landscape in the photo  Yes, I know it is the Grand Canyon in the USA. I went to the Badlands for a last day of sunshine; it's too cool in the mountains already


----------



## Pugg

​Starting on this crispy morning with : *Saint Saens* : Previn and *Collard.*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Moving on to...

Mahler - Symphony No 6 in A minor - Gergiev .


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Moving on to...
> 
> Mahler - Symphony No 6 in A minor - Gergiev .


WOW, You're motorin'. :tiphat:


----------



## Celiac Artery

Debussy Preludes Book I
The transitions from _Footsteps in the Snow_ to _What the West Wind Saw_ to _The Girl with the Flaxen Hair_ are some of the most magical moments in the piano literature. _The Submerged Cathedral_ is probably my favorite Debussy piece. 









J.S. Bach English Suite No. 1 in A major


----------



## Pugg

​
One of my favorite *Beverly Sills* Cd's: Mozart and Strauss :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Honegger's Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher - Serge Baudo, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> WOW, You're motorin'. :tiphat:


I guess one Mahler symphony is never enough lol


----------



## joen_cph

JACE said:


> I first heard this work with Boulez conducting the BBC SO and Yvonne Minton and Stuart Burrows as soloists. It's still my go-to version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard this recording?


It turns out that I´ve also got that one, on LP, like Kanawa and Norman. It must be on another shelf ;-). So I´ll give that a listen this morning.

EDIT: *Yes*, I agree, this is a much better recording. All songs succeed, the voices seem more flexible, and the mix of a male and female soloist adds colour. The orchestra is likewise more present and engaged. The 3rd song was very "Mahleresque" here. This will be my reference for the future.


----------



## SimonNZ

Varvara Gaigerova's Suite for Viola and Piano, Op. 8 - Eliesha Nelson, viola, Glen Inanga, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

After the disappointment of the Berlioz CD in this box yesterday, today finds me listening to a much more enjoyable disc of stereo versions of music by Bizet, Chabrier and Gounod. Karajan doesn't quite have Beecham's lightness of touch in similar repertoire, but nor is he lugubrious or heavy. There is grace and charm, with, yet again, lively playing from the Philharmonia.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

joen_cph said:


> Besides the mentioned Poulet/Jordan (#12907), I tried sampling the *Berlioz* _Les Nuits d´Ete _with Kanawa/Barenboim and Norman/Davis. None is perfect, but I settled with Norman/Davis this time. Obviously, this is a very difficult work for the soloist.


There is an excellent set of _nuits d'ete_ on the _Erato_ label conducted by John Nelson, another very good set on _DG_ conducted by John Elliot Gardner and the old set recorded by Victoria de los Angeles is wonderful too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> There is an excellent set of _nuits d'ete_ on the _Erato_ label conducted by John Nelson, another very good set on _DG_ conducted by John Elliot Gardner and the old set recorded by Victoria de los Angeles is wonderful too.


I love De Los Angeles too, but my all time favorites would be Steber with Mitropoulos and Baker with Barbirolli, or (live) with Giulini. I often feel the Crespin is overrated (though I love its coupling Ravel's _Scheherazade_). Crespin can seem altogether too detached.

Another interesting performance is Colin Davis's multi-voice one, featuring Sheila Armstrong, Josephine Veasey, Frank Pattterson and John Shirley-Quirk.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54083
> 
> 
> After the disappointment of the Berlioz CD in this box yesterday, today finds me listening to a much more enjoyable disc of stereo versions of music by Bizet, Chabrier and Gounod. Karajan doesn't quite have Beecham's lightness of touch in similar repertoire, but nor is he lugubrious or heavy. There is grace and charm, with, yet again, lively playing from the Philharmonia.


Hmm. Interesting, Greg - I'd suggest that the 'let smother it in viennese strings' approach is still not to my taste in this later French repertoire too, although it isn't as obviously inappropriate as in the Berlioz.

I guess its a bit like a pizza in Peterborough - it isn't quite the same as one in Naples


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> I love De Los Angeles too, but my all time favorites would be Steber with Mitropoulos and Baker with Barbirolli, or (live) with Giulini. I often feel the Crespin is overrated (though I love its coupling Ravel's _Scheherazade_). Crespin can seem altogether too detached.
> 
> Another interesting performance is Colin Davis's multi-voice one, featuring Sheila Armstrong, Josephine Veasey, Frank Pattterson and John Shirley-Quirk.


Oh yes, the Steber is very good

There's also an excellently transparent one on the DHM (or HM) record label, but I can't remember off the top of my head who is responsible for it - It will ne first disc played this evening


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Oh yes, the Steber is very good
> 
> There's also an excellently transparent one on the DHM (or HM) record label, but I can't remember off the top of my head who is responsible for it - It will ne first disc played this evening


Are you maybe thinking about the one with Brigitte Bailleys and conducted by Herreweghe?

You don't like Baker?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> Are you maybe thinking about the one with Brigitte Bailleys and conducted by Herreweghe?
> 
> You don't like Baker?


yes

yes

an enthusiastic 'yes' to both questions :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

The Steber is one of my favourite classical work/performances of all. It has special meaning for me and although I have a few other performances I always return to Eleanor Steber.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hmm. Interesting, Greg - I'd suggest that the 'let smother it in viennese strings' approach is still not to my taste in this later French repertoire too, although it isn't as obviously inappropriate as in the Berlioz.
> 
> I guess its a bit like a pizza in Peterborough - it isn't quite the same as one in Naples


Well the *Carmen* pieces are nowhere near as lugubrious as they were to become in his complete recordings of the opera (especially the later BPO one), and I think the Philharmonia brings something of their own lightness of touch to the proceedings. It's not quite the real thing, but it's a very good imitation!


----------



## SimonNZ

Vagn Holmboe's String Quartet No.1 - Kontra Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sir William Walton's Belshazzar's Feast.*
On Vinyl.

*Previn *conducting with *John Shirley-Quirk*.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> The Steber is one of my favourite classical work/performances of all. It has special meaning for me and although I have a few other performances I always return to Eleanor Steber.
> 
> View attachment 54084


This one is next!!

​


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann, Piano Concerto in A minor (Sviatoslav Richter; Witold Rowicki; Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra).


----------



## Jeff W

Vaneyes said:


> A cake topper suggestion.


:lol: That's perfect!


----------



## Jeff W

Got started by making more progress through my relisten to the symphonies of W. A. Mozart. Listened to Symphonies No. 10, 12, 13, 14 and 15. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.









I saw someone else post this and it made me want to listen. Piano Concertos No. 1, 2 & 3 of Camille Saint-Saens. Pascal Roge played the solo piano and Charles Dutoit was the conductor. In No. 1, the orchestra was the Philharmonia Orchestra. In No. 2, the orchestra was the Royal Philharmonic. Finally, in No. 3, the orchestra was the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Finished my disc by disc listen to the Piano Concertos of Beethoven as played by Steven Lubin on the pianoforte. Listened to Piano Concertos No. 4 & 5. The orchestra was the Academy of Ancient Music under the direction of Christopher Hogwood.









I'm finishing up with Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2. Michael Collins plays the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill leads the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I love clarinet concertos and simply can't get enough of them!


----------



## bejart

William Boyce (1711-1779): Symphony No.5 in F Major

Ronald Thomas conducting the Bournemouth Sinfonietta


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> Varvara Gaigerova's Suite for Viola and Piano, Op. 8 - Eliesha Nelson, viola, Glen Inanga, piano


I love the timbre of viola. I'm curious about this album. I've never heard of Gaigerova.


----------



## sdtom

http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/10/23/tchaikovsky-symphony-no-6-in-b-minor-pathetique/

Been ill so haven't been able to post for awhile but I'm hopefully back in the groove. This is my new review of a classic Tchaikovsky and while I've better recordings this one has a link in the review where you can listen to it for free a pretty good price.
Tom


----------



## Shibooty

Messiaen's "7 Haikai"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the now _colder_ early-morning October climes :/ of Southern California, but just _loving_ Kissin's lightness of tone and finessing vitality with this Haydn disc of his.









Karajan's treatment of Puccini's _Suor Angelica_ and Schmidt's _Notre Dame_ _define_ 'gorgeous'. . . or is it 'falling hard in love'?

An indispensible Karajan disc in every way.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anatoly Konstantinovich Lyadov*
Piano works (Biryul'ki, Three Pieces op. 3a, Etude in A, Two Pieces op. 24, Slavleniya, etc.).
-Marco Rapetti, piano.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Piano Sonata no. I in B-flat minor, op. 74.
-Stephen Coombs, piano.

*Ignacy Jan Paderewski*
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.

*Anton Stepanovich Arensky*
Twelve Preludes, op. 63.
Twelve Etudes, op. 74.
Arabesques & Three Morceaux.
-Anthony Goldstone, piano.

*Sergey Eduardovich Bortkiewicz*
Ballade in C-sharp, Elegie, Quatre Morceaux op. 3, Quatre Morceaux op. 65.
-Stephen Coombs, piano.

*Sergey Mikhailovich Lyapunov *
Sonata in F.
Variations on a Georgian Theme.
Nocturne.
-Anthony Goldstone, piano.

*Anton Grigorevich Rubinstein *
Deux Melodies.
Deux Morceaux
Deuxieme Barcarolle, Troisieme Barcarolle.
-Leslie Howard, piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> :lol: {re cake-topper}That's perfect!


Thanks for taking it that way, Jeff. Nothing derogatory meant. I'm working on my core, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> *....Sibelius: Kullervo / Raili Kostia (mezzo-sop), Usko Viitanen (baritone), Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth SO, Helsinki University Men's Choir*
> 
> *This work has always eluded me*. Giving it another try.


Me, too. I've owned both Berglunds, Salonen, Panula, and one or two others. I finally decided I didn't need to spend another hour plus of my life listening to this work.:tiphat:


----------



## rrudolph

Well now, this is interesting:

Ayres: No. 37b/No. 36/No. 31








I found this CD, still shrinkwrapped, lurking in a region of my CD collection that I rarely visit. It must have been there for a couple of years, probably sent to me as a promo. I never heard of the composer before. Having listened to it, I must say this music raises some questions. First, the question Frank Zappa raised repeatedly over the years, "does humor belong in music?" The second question that comes to mind is "if Charles Ives, Conlon Nancarrow, Carl Stalling and Captain Beefheart got together, dropped acid and decided to write orchestral music, what would it sound like?" Probably something like this...
I see in the liner notes where it says that live performances of this stuff have a theatric element. I'd be interested in hearing from anybody that may have attended a concert of works by this guy. I can easily imagine this music being ruined by too-corny stage antics; I hope that isnt the case. Anyway, it's certainly unlike anything else I've heard.


----------



## JACE

*Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 9 and 11 "The Year 1905" / Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO*
Rozhdestvensky's reading of the Eleventh is outstanding.










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 / Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra*
It's quite a sharp contrast to come to these sunny skies after the dark gloom of DSCH!


----------



## Vaneyes

I listened to *Ayres* No. 37b, Movement 3, at YT. Thought I detected* Berlioz* influence.

I don't want to hear anything more by *Ayres*, but can I please have a *Like*?


----------



## Polyphemus

A little magic and mayhem.


----------



## rrudolph

Vaneyes said:


> I don't want to hear anything more by *Ayres*, but can I please have a *Like*?


You got it! I'm still trying to decide if this music will have any staying power with me as well...


----------



## Mahlerian

Last night, the power was out for a while. Got the chance to pull out the battery-operated devices and listen to this:

Stravinsky: Persephone
Vera Zorina, Persephone; Michele Molese, Eumolpus; Ithica College Concert Choir; Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth; Gregg Smith Singers; Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky








There is quite a bit of great music in here, actually.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## rrudolph

Stockhausen: Mantra








Delio: though, on/as though/so again/not/...a different liquid/to make/-as/in-/Dashow: Songs from a Spiral Tree/First Tangent to the Given Curve








Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (orchestrated by Ensemble Modern)


----------



## drpraetorus

Griffes, "The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan" Buffalo Philharmonic. JoAnne Falletta


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 27 / Svetlanov, USSR State SO*
This 3-CD set isn't coming out until next month. But it's already available on Spotify, so I'm giving it a preview.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner 7 BPO Karajan - his earlier DG performance. He was master of this symphony!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Bruckner 7 BPO Karajan - his earlier DG performance. He was master of this symphony!


I'd say that he's a master of a great number of things, first and foremost of beauty and suavity.


----------



## George O

Bela Bartok (1881-1945)

Violin Concerto [the first one]

Ivry Gitlis, violin
Pro Musica Orchestra, Vienna / Jascha Horenstein

Sonata for Unaccompanied Violin

Ivry Gitlis, violin

on Vox (NYC), from 1955


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## joen_cph

George O said:


> Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
> 
> Violin Concerto [the first one]
> 
> Ivry Gitlis, violin
> Pro Musica Orchestra, Vienna / Jascha Horenstein
> 
> Sonata for Unaccompanied Violin
> 
> Ivry Gitlis, violin
> 
> on Vox (NYC), from 1955


Isn´t it the 2nd, most well-known Bartok Violin Concerto? Anyway, these are just perfect for Gitlis´ "Hungarian" playing style ;-).


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a summer 2014 contemporary release. *Landscape Preludes*, w. Henry Wong Doe, piano.

'Tis a collection of twelve atonal and "new age" works (one with narration) by twelve New Zealand composers. Such a production is risky, asking the listener to change gears a dozen times over 50 minutes.

Available primarily as download. Worth a listen. Tightropers may find a composer they'd like to pursue further.:tiphat:


----------



## Cheyenne

Rostropovich playing the first Cello concert of Shostakovich with Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra.. Sometimes I forgot how good the work is!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: String Sextets and Quintets, w. Raphael Ens. (rec.1988 - '95).


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 4, Bernstein, NYP.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## MagneticGhost

First listen to Glazunov's Piano Concerto #1
Hits that sweet spot straight away 
Me likey..


----------



## George O

joen_cph said:


> Isn´t it the 2nd, most well-known Bartok Violin Concerto? Anyway, these are just perfect for Gitlis´ "Hungarian" playing style ;-).


You are absolutely correct. It is indeed the SECOND one, written during 1937-1938. The first one was written during 1907-1908, and not published until after Bartok's death. So that's why in cases like with this record, it is simply listed as Violin Concerto, because it was at that time (1955), the only one known. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## George O

Artur Schnabel (1882-1951): Sonata for Solo Violin

Paul Zukofsky, violin

on CP² Recordings (NYC), from 1985
recorded 1983

This is a mighty obscure work, just under 48 minutes in length.


----------



## SimonNZ

Weston said:


> I love the timbre of viola. I'm curious about this album. I've never heard of Gaigerova.


Following up on this last night I noticed that Alex Ross had a few words to say about this work and recording (much more articulately than I could):

"The Alaska-born violist Eliesha Nelson, who plays in the Cleveland Orchestra, has a new CD entitled Russian Viola Sonatas, with Glen Inanga at the piano. I rubbed my eyes somewhat when I studied the tracklist and discovered not only that the Shostakovich sonata was not there but that the composers included - Varvara Gaigerova, Alexander Winkler, and Paul Juon - were entirely new to me. The Gaigerova Suite Op. 8, the beginning of which you can hear in the video preview above, is particularly striking - a Scriabinesque score in four brief, pungent movements. Relatively little is known of the composer, who had a short life, dying in 1944 at the age of forty. (I can find no information about how she died.) She studied at the Moscow Conservatory with Neuhaus, Catoire, and Miaskovsky, and later played piano at the Bolshoi Theater. She had a strong interest in the ethnic musical traditions of the Soviet Union and wrote a symphony on Kalmyk themes. From this posting on Bob Shingleton's Overgrown Path I suspect that the conductor John McLaughlin Williams, an avid sleuth of unsung composers, had something to do with bringing Gaigerova's music further to light. The CD is beautifully played throughout; Nelson's tone is strikingly rich and warm."

playing now:










Bach's Cantata BWV 163 "To each only his due!"

For the 23rd Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1715

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 54104


Sigh (again)...I spotted a near-mint set of the original LXTs of this at the secondhandshop selling for _a dollar a disc_, but had to pass them by as I've vowed not to start accumulating vinyl again (and especially as I have that very same Eloquence edition on cd.)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: Symphony 5, etc., w. Oslo PO/Jansons (rec.1988); String Sextet, w. Chang et al (rec.2001).


----------



## D Smith

Pachelbel to brighten up a rainy afternoon. London Baroque Ensemble. A delightful disc.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 in E major*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan [DG, 1995]

I'm listening as I work on a talk I will be giving tomorrow.


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin-2nd and 4th symphonies, Leonid Grin and the Tampere Phil.

as a result of really deriving a lot of pleasure and interest from investigating certain less prominent composers I find myself inclined to follow 'my nose' with further purchases-Melartin has led me to ordering a collection of Madetoja, Lyapunov has led me to Taneyev-I await both deliveries with excitement-Gliere and Arensky to consider!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stunning performance of Monteverdi's *L'Orfeo*. Even Bostridge is less annoying than I usually find him. This is a real find.


----------



## Sid James

Sid James said:


> ...Today, Dvorak is recognised for his contribution to Czech music for many reasons. Although Smetana was the founder of Czech national opera, Dvorak also achieved many 'firsts' as a native born Czech composer: the first to compose a symphony, a string quartet, a piano trio and a complete choral work.


A correction here, I should have written that Dvorak was *amongst the first *to compose in two of those genres.

Smetana was the first of Czech composers to produce the first symphony and piano trio (in the 1850's). In the following decade, Dvorak composed the first of his piano trios and symphonies, amongst the first by a native born Czech composer. As far as string quartets are concerned, Dvorak composed the first of his many efforts in the genre a few years before Smetana's first one (1870's). I am making a strong guess that Dvorak's first rhapsody and the piano concerto where the first of their kind to appear by a Czech.

Of course, in terms of many works in the same genre (symphony, string quartet, piano trio), Dvorak's contributions can't be overestimated. Neither can of course be the immense importance of Smetana as going beyond music, a national symbol for Czech nationalism in the 19th century (similar to Sibelius for the Finns).


----------



## SimonNZ

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54116
> 
> 
> Stunning performance of Monteverdi's *L'Orfeo*. Even Bostridge is *less annoying than I usually find him*. This is a real find.


Wow. Really? I think Bostridge is one of the great talents of our time. Why do you feel that way? Is that just for his opera perfoirmances, or do you feel that way about his lieder recitals as well?


----------



## joen_cph

jim prideaux said:


> Melartin-2nd and 4th symphonies, Leonid Grin and the Tampere Phil.
> 
> as a result of really deriving a lot of pleasure and interest from investigating certain less prominent composers I find myself inclined to follow 'my nose' with further purchases-Melartin has led me to ordering a collection of Madetoja, Lyapunov has led me to Taneyev-I await both deliveries with excitement-Gliere and Arensky to consider!


Have you heard the 3rd ? I find it probably the most attractive, together with some passages in the 4th ...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 50 in C Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SimonNZ said:


> Wow. Really? I think Bostridge is one of the great talents of our time. Why do you feel that way? Is that just for his opera perfoirmances, or do you feel that way about his lieder recitals as well?


I've only ever seen him on the concert platform, and I find his physical mannerisms drive me to distraction. I can hardly bear to watch him.

To be honest, aside from this recording, I know very little of his opera performances, though I did once see him in a concert performance of *Billy Budd*, and found his performance effete and over-inflected, certainly no match for Philip Langridge or Graham Clark, whom I saw in fully staged performance of the opera.

I find his singing fussy, so intent on getting at the words, that he forgets about the music.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing to listen to some splendid recordings of early Dvorak symphonies


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: "Dumky" Trio, Piano Quintet, w. Nash Ens. (rec.1988); * Ravel*/*Debussy*/*Faure*: Piano Trios, w. Florestan Trio (rec.1999).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

I'm used to Spering's HIP recording. This one is more robust.


----------



## KenOC

Vivaldi's La Follia Variations and Violin Sonatas.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Cantatas BWV 27, 24, 41
Baroque Orchestra, dir. Leonhardt


----------



## hpowders

Paul Creston Symphony No. 2
National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar

Very fine American symphony. Should be heard more often.

So, what else is new?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ said:


> Sigh (again)...I spotted a near-mint set of the original LXTs of this at the secondhandshop selling for _a dollar a disc_, but had to pass them by as I've vowed not to start accumulating vinyl again (and especially as I have that very same Eloquence edition on cd.)


I looooooooooooooove that cover._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Guest

While using a piano instead of an organ might not appeal to purists, I vastly prefer it! True, it lacks the color of an organ, but I just like the clarity it provides. Zesty performances and crystal clear sound.


----------



## brotagonist

I just finished the monumental 5CD project I have been working on since August:









I am hopefully anticipating some of my new purchases tomorrow. In the meantime, I've still got:









happening.

I have also been having:









on the back burner for the last couple of days. Tonight, it will take centre stage (only disc one, Symphonies 7 & 8, since I already heard disc two a little while ago)! These two symphonies, unlike his 1st-6th, are entirely composed after WWII and do not reuse older material. Great stuff!


----------



## D Smith

Some Brahms for evening listening. Karajan, Berlin, Richter-Haaser in the second piano concerto.


----------



## Jeff W

Macho Man Jeff reporting in with his listening from the gym.









Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet and Robin O'Neill led the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Debussy, Prélude À L'après-Midi D'un Faune. Leonard Bernstein and the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia. I think we forget what a tremendous and original achievement this piece is. 120 years ago! Bernstein turns it out very nicely indeed.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.20 in D Minor, KV 466

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It's my time to relax and enjoy some great music. Starting with...

Mahler Symphony No 7 E minor Leonard Bernstein Wiener Philarmoniker .


----------



## Cosmos

In the *spIRIT* of Halloween (and because I just found out Liszt's B-Day was yesterday)

Liszt - Totentanz


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Weston

rrudolph said:


> Well now, this is interesting:
> 
> Ayres: No. 37b/No. 36/No. 31
> View attachment 54096
> 
> 
> I found this CD, still shrinkwrapped, lurking in a region of my CD collection that I rarely visit. It must have been there for a couple of years, probably sent to me as a promo. I never heard of the composer before. Having listened to it, I must say this music raises some questions. First, the question Frank Zappa raised repeatedly over the years, "does humor belong in music?" The second question that comes to mind is "if Charles Ives, Conlon Nancarrow, Carl Stalling and Captain Beefheart got together, dropped acid and decided to write orchestral music, what would it sound like?" Probably something like this...
> I see in the liner notes where it says that live performances of this stuff have a theatric element. I'd be interested in hearing from anybody that may have attended a concert of works by this guy. I can easily imagine this music being ruined by too-corny stage antics; I hope that isnt the case. Anyway, it's certainly unlike anything else I've heard.


Makes me wonder if he is any relation to Kevin Ayres of Soft Machine fame (and of which Karl Jenkins is also an alumnus).



brotagonist said:


> I have also been having:
> 
> View attachment 54131
> 
> 
> on the back burner for the last couple of days. Tonight, it will take centre stage (only disc one, Symphonies 7 & 8, since I already heard disc two a little while ago)! These two symphonies, unlike his 1st-6th, are entirely composed after WWII and do not reuse older material. Great stuff!


Alright, that does it! I'm writing Hartmann down so I'll remember to look for the name and sample some of these symphonies. Hartmann. Hartmann. I always think I'll remember, but then I never do once I'm away from the forum.


----------



## echo

@14:05


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Laying on my stomach, propped up on my elbows, listening to Dvorak and looking at Mucha books.


----------



## Weston

*Salonen: Foreign Bodies*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra








Salonen manages to extract the weirdest organic sounds or timbres out of the orchestra. I don't know what I mean by "organic" exactly except that they seem like something you would hear in nature yet have never heard before. Some are even a little unnerving, but never unpleasant.

It's official. Until I hear more compelling evidence, Salonen is my favorite 21st century composer.

*Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra*
Zubin Mehta / New York Philharmonic








I'm not sure this is the same CD, but It's likely the same recording from 1980.

This is a very strange performance for me as I grew up hearing the Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony Orchestra version. In many places I like Mehta's phrasing better, but who ticked off the harpist? Sounds like some of the harp glissandos are done using a baseball bat. "Spreeeoing!!" Startled the heck out of me. Never before have I heard a performance differ so much bringing out different facets of an orchestral work in an interesting way with both versions seeming valid.

After so many decades of listening to this tone poem, I still cringe just a bit at the vibrato laden solo violin part, sounding like a mix of early 1900s parlor music and the warbly gushing soundtrack from a 1930s film. It brings up images, not of nostalgia, but of age, mold and decay. I guess I've got twisted associations. Still the piece is far lovelier and more amazing now than when I first started listening hoping to catch a glimmer of something cosmic within.

*Franck: Symphonic Variations*
Antonio Carlos Nobrega d Almeida / National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland / 
Francois-Joel Thiollier, piano








Far more charming than the overplayed Symphony in D minor in my opinion. At least one of the middle quiet variations is breathtaking in its dream-like otherworldliness. And the rest isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

now listening to..

Mahler Symphony No 8 Bernard Haitink Concertgebouw .


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this Friday with *Carl Maria von Weber* : *Mikhail Pletnev* .

*Konzertstück* and overtures


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> I've only ever seen him on the concert platform, and I find his physical mannerisms drive me to distraction. I can hardly bear to watch him.
> 
> To be honest, aside from this recording, I know very little of his opera performances, though I did once see him in a concert performance of *Billy Budd*, and found his performance effete and over-inflected, certainly no match for Philip Langridge or Graham Clark, whom I saw in fully staged performance of the opera.
> 
> I find his singing fussy, so intent on getting at the words, that he forgets about the music.


I agree with your assessment to a degree, but I've found Bostridge has grown on me over time (not that I listen to him often). I heard him in Mozart, and the voice struck me as bodiless and the manner precious. But I got hold of a collection of English song and liked it very much. His recordings of the Britten song cycles for tenor seem to me quite eloquent, interesting alternatives to the classic Peter Pears versions. He does sometimes overwork music, but I don't think he can ever be accused of being inarticulate or bland. One might say the same of Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> Alright, that does it! I'm writing Hartmann down so I'll remember to look for the name and sample some of these symphonies. Hartmann. Hartmann. I always think I'll remember, but then I never do once I'm away from the forum.


Be careful. Wikipedia lists at least 6 composers with the surname Hartmann. This one is Karl Amadeus Hartmann.


----------



## Pugg

Now listing : *Mozart*: *Charlotte Margiono* with the *Amsterdam Bach soloist*.
[SUB]For the real connoisseur among us[/SUB]


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to listen to William Schuman's Symphony 6 tonight, the final one from the '40s. Out went the lights; on went the music. I heard the Ormandy/Philadelphia version.

I noticed less of the dominating counterpoint in this one. There were a lot of instrumental passages that I could only describe as garish: the brass, the odd drum sequences, a weird passage of pneumatic pistons blowing off, etc. I felt that perhaps it is the crass instrumentation that is turning me off. Then, again, I am starting to think that I simply don't like his style... the flow, the passages... it's just all wrong, somehow. It pains me to have to demonstrate my inferior understanding of fine music, but the only word I can come up with to describe this symphony is kitsch 

The composer took a 12-year break from writing symphonies, before writing another set of four. I plan on listening to them in the days to come.


----------



## SimonNZ

Copland's Lincoln Portrait - Henry Fonda, narrator, cond. composer










Tristan Murail's Gondwana


----------



## Itullian

4 and 8.


----------



## SimonNZ

Tristan Murail's Terre d'Ombre - Peter Eotvos, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 54124
> View attachment 54123
> 
> Continuing to listen to some splendid recordings of early Dvorak symphonies


the slow movement of the 3rd is quite beautiful and it amazes me that it appears to have such little recognition-the recording I find the most impressive is in the same cycle you are currently investigating-would be interested to read your observations!


----------



## Bas

I am on a operatic strike:

Yesterday:

Giacomo Puccini - La Bohème
By Renate Tebaldi [soprano], Carlo Bergonzi [tenor], Gianna d'Angelo [soprano], Cesarre Siepi [bass], e.a. Orchestra e coro dell'Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Tullio Serafin









Currently:
Gaetano Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
By Joan Sutherland [soprano], Renato Cioni [tenor], Robert Merrill [baritone], Cesarre Siepi [tenor], Kenneth MacDonald [tenor], Rinaldo Pelizoni [tenor], Orchestra and Choir Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Sir John Pritchard [dir.], on Decca


----------



## maestro267

*Maw*: Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell (violin)/London PO/Norrington


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Woodduck said:


> I agree with your assessment to a degree, but I've found Bostridge has grown on me over time (not that I listen to him often). I heard him in Mozart, and the voice struck me as bodiless and the manner precious. But I got hold of a collection of English song and liked it very much. His recordings of the Britten song cycles for tenor seem to me quite eloquent, interesting alternatives to the classic Peter Pears versions. He does sometimes overwork music, but I don't think he can ever be accused of being inarticulate or bland. One might say the same of Fischer-Dieskau.


No never inarticulate or bland and true, Fischer-Dieskau has been accused of many of the same things, but I find him altogether more listenable. Even in Britten, there are a clutch of British singers I would prefer; Philip Langridge, Antony Rolfe-Johnson, Neil Mackie, Mark Padmore, all of whom have a more natural way with music and text. I hate the word "affected", launched more than once at the wonderful Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, but it is a word that far more often comes to mind when listening to Bostridge.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

OK I'm not big on Bruckner, but enjoined by a TC friend to get Karajan's Berlin 8th, and, seeing as buying the whole set was the only way of acquiring it, _and_ I picked up the whole set for less than the price of single disc, I decided to take the plunge.

Me being me I will no doubt work my way through the set disc by disc and this morning Disc I, Symphony no 1 went into the player. At this moment in time, the jury's still out. Having listened to number 1, he hasn't entirely escaped the charge that he composed the same symphony nine times. This first disc is coupled to his fifth, so I've let it run on and will see how the 5th strikes me.


----------



## SimonNZ

Greg: Have you heard his Schubert recitals with Julius Drake (particularly their first one), or hisEvangelist in Bach Matthew Passion with Herreweghe, or his breakthrough Schone Mullerin with Graham Johnson or his Hugo Wolf recital with Pappano? These are the recordings I think of when i think of Bostridge. I'm considerably less familiar with his work in opera (though I seem to recall liking his Idomeneo with Lorraine Hunt Lieberson) and I've certainly never heard him live (alas!)

(Not that I need anyone to be liking the same stuff I do - in fact its very interesting hearing an entirely different assessment from someone whose opinion I respect)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann, Introduction and Allegro appassionato in G Major (Sviatoslav Richter; Stanislaw Wislocki; Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra).

Novelette in F Major, Op. 21 No. 1; Toccata in C Major, Op. 7; Waldszenen, Op. 82


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SimonNZ said:


> Greg: Have you heard his Schubert recitals with Julius Drake (particularly their first one), or hisEvangelist in Bach Matthew Passion with Herreweghe, or his breakthrough Schone Mullerin with Graham Johnson or his Hugo Wolf recital with Pappano? These are the recordings I think of when i think of Bostridge. I'm considerably less familiar with his work in opera (though I seem to recall liking his Idomeneo with Lorraine Hunt Lieberson) and I've certainly never heard him live (alas!)
> 
> (Not that I need anyone to be liking the same stuff I do - in fact its very interesting hearing an entirely different assessment from someone whose opinion I respect)


I've heard some of his Schubert, and I find most of what I've been saying applies to his singing of this composer. I haven't heard any of his Bach or the *Idomeneo* you mention, though I adore Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, a singer who would seem at opposite polls to Bostridge. Hunt Lieberson sings with incredible attention to detail, but her singing, for me anyway, has a natural radiance that eludes Bostridge.


----------



## SimonNZ

Blasphemer! Heretic!

nah, seriously though, that's cool...more Bostridge for me


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SimonNZ said:


> Blasphemer! Heretic!


I've been called worse and no doubt will be again :lol:


----------



## DavidA

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54144
> 
> 
> OK I'm not big on Bruckner, but enjoined by a TC friend to get Karajan's Berlin 8th, and, seeing as buying the whole set was the only way of acquiring it, _and_ I picked up the whole set for less than the price of single disc, I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Me being me I will no doubt work my way through the set disc by disc and this morning Disc I, Symphony no 1 went into the player. At this moment in time, the jury's still out. Having listened to number 1, he hasn't entirely escaped the charge that he composed the same symphony nine times. This first disc is coupled to his fifth, so I've let it run on and will see how the 5th strikes me.


I got these in HvK's Symphony edition with all the other 1970s recordings. They are not the only way of doing Bruckner (e.g. Jochum) but they sure take some beating!


----------



## SimonNZ

Elfrida Andrée's Piano Quintet - Midsummers Music Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart *time agian!

*Betulia Liberata .
Cotrubas , Schreier *and others, Leopold Hager conducting


----------



## Jeff W

Got my listening started with a continuation of a complete listen to Mozart's symphonies. Tonight was Symphonies No. 16, 17, 18, 19 & 26. Trevor Pinnock led the forces of the English Concert from the harpsichord.

I took a break here from classical for one album which is covered in the non-classical thread.









Picking up after, I went ahead and listened to Mahler's Symphony No. 6. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Powerful stuff.









Exploring Music has, for this week and the next, been doing a history of the New York Philharmonic. Last night there were excerpts from Dvorak's "New World" Symphony. It hasn't ever left the dark recesses of the back of my brain since then and it screamed out for a listen! Witold Rowicki leads the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.5 in E Minor

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Cessate, omai cessate, RV 684
Bach: Toccata (Prelude) and Fugue in F, BWV 540


----------



## maestro267

*Ireland*: These Things Shall Be
John Carol Case (baritone)
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Boult

*Vaughan Williams*: Toward the Unknown Region
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm going to stick my neck out and say that this is the best recital record Callas ever recorded, and by default one of the classic recital discs of all time. The 1954 _Puccini_ disc and _Lyric and Coloratura_ will find her in better voice, but this one sums up more than any other her greatness, her ability to bring alive music that can seem formulaic, and even plain dull in the hands of lesser artists.

I know I've said this elsewhere, but her singing has an improvisatory air about it, almost as if she is extemporising on the spot; how she achieves this whilst closely adhering to what is on the printed page is a mystery beyond solving. In the *Anna Bolena* finale, the recitative alone provides a lesson in how to bind together disparate thoughts and ideas. She brilliantly conveys Anna's drifting mental state, whilst still making musical sense of the phrases and the long line. We can only imagine what she might have achieved in Monteverdi's _recitativo cantavo_.

Once into the first aria, _Al dolce guidami_, her voice takes on a disembodied sound, as if the singing is coming from the far recesses of her troubled mind. Her legato is as usual superb, her breath control stupendous, those final melismas spun out to the most heavenly lengths. In the cabaletta _Coppia iniqua_, her voice takes on a majestic power, and she manages the rising set of trills with more force than anyone (Suliotis doesn't even attempt them).

In the magnificent Mad Scene from *Il Pirata*, she traces a long Bellinian line second to none; spinning out the delicate tracery of the decorations from _Digli ah digli che respir_i onwards with magical fluency. A complete contrast is afforded when she rears back with the words _Qual suono ferale_, before launching into the thrillingly exciting cabaletta.

Ophelia's scene from *Hamlet* is quite different. There is no formal recitative, aria, recitative, cabaletta construction. The scene is more a series of arioso segments interspersed with recitative and can often sound disjointed as a result. Callas binds together its disparate elements with masterly ease. Her voice is lighter here than in either the Bellini or Donizetti, and though the very upper reaches tax her somewhat, she sings with delicacy and consummate skill. The switch from Italian to French causes her no problems at all, her enunciation of the French text admirably clear. Yet again every fleeting expression, every change of thought is mirrored in her voice.

A listening companion of John Steane once said to him regarding Callas, "Of course you had to see her," to which he replied, "Oh, but I can, and I do." This was her genius, amply displayed in this recital; the ability to make us see as well as hear.

I did try to make sound comparisons with my other CD issues of this recital, but, as usual, I had little sympathy for the task. Callas drew me in and all I wanted to do was listen. Without making direct comparisons then, I can only state that the sound here is very satisfactory, with plenty of space round the voice.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54159
> 
> 
> I'm going to stick my neck out and say that this is the best recital record Callas ever recorded, and by default one of the classic recital discs of all time. The 1954 _Puccini_ disc and _Lyric and Coloratura_ will find her in better voice, but this one sums up more than any other her greatness, her ability to bring alive music that can seem formulaic, and even plain dull in the hands of lesser artists.
> 
> I know I've said this elsewhere, but her singing has an improvisatory air about it, almost as if she is extemporising on the spot; how she achieves this whilst closely adhering to what is on the printed page is a mystery beyond solving. In the *Anna Bolena* finale, the recitative alone provides a lesson in how to bind together disparate thoughts and ideas. She brilliantly conveys Anna's drifting mental state, whilst still making musical sense of the phrases and the long line. We can only imagine what she might have achieved in Monteverdi's _recitativo cantavo_.
> 
> Once into the first aria, _Al dolce guidami_, her voice takes on a disembodied sound, as if the singing is coming from the far recesses of her troubled mind. Her legato is as usual superb, her breath control stupendous, those final melismas spun out to the most heavenly lengths. In the cabaletta _Coppia iniqua_, her voice takes on a majestic power, and she manages the rising set of trills with more force than anyone (Suliotis doesn't even attempt them).
> 
> In the magnificent Mad Scene from *Il Pirata*, she traces a long Bellinian line second to none; spinning out the delicate tracery of the decorations from _Digli ah digli che respir_i onwards with magical fluency. A complete contrast is afforded when she rears back with the words _Qual suono ferale_, before launching into the thrillingly exciting cabaletta.
> 
> Ophelia's scene from *Hamlet* is quite different. There is no formal recitative, aria, recitative, cabaletta construction. The scene is more a series of arioso segments interspersed with recitative and can often sound disjointed as a result. Callas binds together its disparate elements with masterly ease. Her voice is lighter here than in either the Bellini or Donizetti, and though the very upper reaches tax her somewhat, she sings with delicacy and consummate skill. The switch from Italian to French causes her no problems at all, her enunciation of the French text admirably clear. Yet again every fleeting expression, every change of thought is mirrored in her voice.
> 
> A listening companion of John Steane once said to him regarding Callas, "Of course you had to see her," to which her replied, "Oh, but I can, and I do." This was her genius, amply displayed in this recital; the ability to make us see as well as hear.
> 
> I did try to make sound comparisons with my other CD issues of this recital, but, as usual, I had little sympathy for the task. Callas drew me in and all I wanted to do was listen. Without making direct comparisons then, I can only state that the sound here is very satisfactory, with plenty of space round the voice.


I

LOVE

THIS

POST.

'Like' simply doesn't convey how I feel about the searching power of the analysis and the aesthetic conclusions reached thereby.

Brav-_ISSIMO_!

I do believe there's a huge schooner of sherry loaded with bouquets of flowers coming your way at this very moment.

_;D _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54144
> 
> 
> OK I'm not big on Bruckner, but enjoined by a TC friend to get Karajan's Berlin 8th, and, seeing as buying the whole set was the only way of acquiring it, _and_ I picked up the whole set for less than the price of single disc, I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Me being me I will no doubt work my way through the set disc by disc and this morning Disc I, Symphony no 1 went into the player. At this moment in time, the jury's still out. Having listened to number 1, he hasn't entirely escaped the charge that he composed the same symphony nine times. This first disc is coupled to his fifth, so I've let it run on and will see how the 5th strikes me.


Four, Six, Eight, and Nine are it for _moi_. _;D_


----------



## Orfeo

*Sergey Prokofiev*
Symphonies nos. II, III, IV, & VI.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphonies nos. VI, X, & XV(*).
-The Ural Philharmonic & The Domestik Choir of Ekaterinberg/Dmitri Liss.
-The USSR TV & Radio Symphony Orchestra/Kyrill Kondrashin(*).

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. V in A major "Pastoral."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Gurgen Karapetian.

*Vladimir Vladimirovich Scherbachov*
Symphony no. V (1940-1950).
-The St. Petersberg State Academic Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Titov.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Poem for Orchestra after Dostoyevsky "Juvenile."
-Alexander Petrov, viola d'amore.
-The USSR TV & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Dame Judy. I love Kathleen Battle. I love Frederica von Stade.

Absolutely delightful in every way.


----------



## JACE

Two somewhat introverted readings of Rachmaninov's Second and Third PCs:









*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, London SO*









*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 / Evgeny Kissin, Seiji Ozawa, Boston SO*

Lately, I'm finding myself drawn to more lyrical interpretions of these works -- as opposed to the BIG VIRTUOSO readings by pianists like Argerich or Wild.


----------



## George O

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

Sonata for Viola d'amore and Piano, op 25, no 2

Sonata for Viola and Piano, op 25, no 4

Sonata for Cello Solo, op 25, no 3

Sonata for Double-bass and Piano

Jaromir Horak, viola d'amour
Karel Spelina, viola
Frantisek Host, cello
Frantisek Posta, double-bass
Josef Hala, piano

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1985


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Thomas Hampson *


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Just a little relaxing music before going out.

Mozart | Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, "Lützow Concert"


----------



## DavidA

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

More Mozart. His music is just so relaxing and beautiful to listen to!

Mozart Concerto No 7 F major K 242 for 3 Pianos Solti Schiff Barenboim .


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Melpomene Overture (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
Mennin - Symphony #5 (Miller/Albany)*


----------



## George O

DavidA said:


> Anyone seen this?


Yes, it is wonderful footage of Chailly and Maria Joao Pires during a live rehearsal.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Which means that the open rehearsal was for her the first rehearsal, then...


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 4
Philharmonia Orchestra
Benjamin Zander
Camilla Tilling, soprano

This one is in a class by itself way above any other performance of the Mahler 4 I've heard.
Such loving care devoted to every note of this exquisite score!
Camilla Tilling is simply the best at projecting the childlike innocence, so vital and so illusive to most other sopranos who've tried this vocal and failed.

If you love the Mahler 4 and haven't yet heard this great performance, I hope you will have the pleasure of doing so. It's one of the most perfect realizations of a Mahler symphony I have ever heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Outstandingly engineered Tchaikovksy's Fifth. I give the 1972 EMI Karajan/BPO pride of place for performance and orchestral response, but as far as sound-balancing and an ambient-sounding acoustic goes, its the Haitink/Concertgebouw all the way.


----------



## julianoq

Inspired by the "Stream of consciousness.." thread, just listened for the first time Schoenberg's Op.19 (Six Little Piano Pieces). That was quick, but great. Proceeding to the rest of this album recorded by Pollini.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to let my porridge cool down and listen to the next of William Schuman's symphonies, Symphony 7, here performed by Maazel/Pittsburgh.

My reaction is not as strongly negative as it has been for the first four, in particular Symphonies 3 & 6, but I am not enthused, either. This symphony is, for the most part, very ethereal and uneventful. Both movements explode into bursts of activity at the end. Why did I think of fireworks and circus performers? I didn't find the instrumentation to be as cheesy as in the previous symphonies. There appears to be an unstructured flow of disparate ideas in a stream of consciousness fashion. My perception of a lack of discernible structure is part of my negative reception to this music. I feel odd criticizing a composer's work (what do I know about music and composition?), but it seems to me that these ideas might be better applied to scenes in a film: they just don't work well for me as a symphony. Judging by some of the comments on YT, there are other listeners who hear this music as parody and irony, as do I.

I will listen to William Schuman's 8th, probably this evening.


----------



## Badinerie

Earlier today...

Noisy fellow this Smetana...









Needed a little more subtlety as a chaser.


----------



## Cosmos

Rocking out right now to Prokofiev,


----------



## George O

Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)

Le Livre de la Jungle -- suite symphonique

Orchestre Philharmonique de L'Etat de Rhénane Palatinat / Leif Segerstam

2-LP set on Cybelia (Paris), from 1987


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 9
Columbus Symphony
Christian Badea

Dark and moody symphony, so characteristic of this composer, one of America's greatest symphonists.


----------



## JACE

More Rachmaninov -- from Ormandy's "Original Jacket Collection" (via Spotify):










*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*
Everyone talks about the sumptuous strings as defining the "Philadelphia Sound." But this was a great orchestra across the board. In fact, the thing that's jumping out as I listen to this work is the terrific playing by the _woodwinds_.


----------



## brotagonist

I have to stop this, but I had it cued, so I decided to spend another half hour on the floor 

William Schuman : Symphony 8 (Schwarz/Seattle)

This symphony immediately impressed me for being more coherent, more structured. It's like I only need say it and he changes it  There is still a slight garishness to the instrumentation in places, parts feel slightly pressured, artificial and parodic, occasionally it sounds like a film soundtrack... but all of this is minimal. This symphony is a vast improvement over the previous ones. Schuman found his voice--his artistic breakthrough--with this one. I could listen to this one again sometime (but not soon  After the final two, I want to hear something else :lol: ).


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
CPE Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor WQ 23
Gustav Leonhardt, Leonhardt Consort









Bach-to-Bach Bachs from the Leonhardt box.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos & Orchestral Suites* Adolf Busch Chamber Players directed by Adolf Busch on EMI








Well this 3 CD set is certainly not for the audiophiles - these recordings date from the mid 1930's - recorded at Abbey Road Studios.

The performance style is quite impressive for this date when stodgy Bach performances appear to have been common - plenty of life here in the faster movements, with the slower movements nicely shaped. And what is critical the musicians sound like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## D Smith

Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra performed by Schwarz / Seattle came up on the radio so I stopped and listened, it being one of my favorite pieces. Generally good, though rushed and a bit frenetic in parts compared to my standard - Reiner/Chicago.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This (as recommended by a TC site member):


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> I have to stop this, but I had it cued, so I decided to spend another half hour on the floor
> 
> William Schuman : Symphony 8 (Schwarz/Seattle)
> 
> This symphony immediately impressed me for being more coherent, more structured. It's like I only need say it and he changes it  There is still a slight garishness to the instrumentation in places, parts feel slightly pressured, artificial and parodic, occasionally it sounds like a film soundtrack... but all of this is minimal. This symphony is a vast improvement over the previous ones. Schuman found his voice--his artistic breakthrough--with this one. I could listen to this one again sometime (but not soon  After the final two, I want to hear something else :lol: ).


Friendly disagreement. Schuman found his voice a long time before #8 with #3. Folks in the know, such as contemporary critic Walter Simmons consider #6 to be his greatest symphony. You may not like #6 but it is a superior work to #8. Number 6 is NOT an accessible work. It is NOT theatrical. It is introverted and serious. I have played it many, many times.

#8 is a theatrical, extroverted work written for the NY Philharmonic. It's a fine symphony but not on the same level as his greatest works: #3, #6 and #9.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

One of two "serious" symphonies that Schuman wrote (along with the 9th).

More introverted and not theatrical, unlike #3, 4, 7, 8 and 10. and hence, requires more effort to uncover its rewards, but the rewards are there for those who care to donate the time to find them.

One of the truly great American symphonies of the mid-20th century.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 164 "Ye who bear the name of Christ"

For the 13th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1725

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## echo

Monteverdi — Cantate Domino by The Cambridge Singers --- it's on youtube --- fully kicks ***


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Four, Six, Eight, and Nine are it for _moi_. _;D_


I actually quite liked 5 on a first listening.


----------



## JJkul

Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No 1 - Allegro


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók - String Quartets
String Quartet No. 3, SZ.85
String Quartet No. 5, SZ 102*
Prague City Quartet [Supraphon, rec 1967]

Crummy 1967 analogue sound, but this Czech string quartet is the real deal in Bartok (in Hindemith and Honegger too) bringing a real passion and focus to the work.


----------



## D Smith

Tonight I listened to the same story told several hundred years apart - Don Quixote - in two very fine performances by the Orchestra of St. Lukes and Karajan/Berlin. Now I'll have to check out 'The Impossible Dream'!


----------



## Weston

George O said:


> Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)
> 
> Le Livre de la Jungle -- suite symphonique
> 
> Orchestre Philharmonique de L'Etat de Rhénane Palatinat / Leif Segerstam
> 
> 2-LP set on Cybelia (Paris), from 1987


That Koechlin is a profound work. I love almost everything I've heard by him, but these jungle oriented tone poems especially.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith - Violin Sonatas

Sonata For Solo Violin Op 31/2
Sonata In E Flat For Violin And Piano Op.11/1
Sonata In E For Violin And Piano (1935)
Sonata In C For Violin And Piano (1939)*
Frank Peter Zimmermann, Enrico Pace [BIS, 2013]

Fine work from Zimmerman and Pace on BIS










*Hindemith
String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32 (1923)
String Quartet No. 6 in E-flat (1943)
String Quartet No. 7 in E-flat (1945)*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2012]

Three Hindemith string quartets from my favourite modern (though as yet incomplete, sadly) cycle


----------



## Guest

After thoroughly enjoying their fantastic Corelli Op.6 recording, I was eager to buy another disc by Gli Incogniti. Oh my, this is superb, too! Their lively playing and astounding virtuosity are just thrilling, as is Harmonia Mundi's fabulous sound. Ms. Beyer includes a wonderfully written essay about performing the pieces.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Gatti (1740-1817): Bassoon Concerto in F Major

Fausto Pedretti conducting the Orchestra sa Camera del Conservatorio di Musica di Mantova -- Stefano Canuti, bassoon


----------



## Weston

Hanging out in the 20th century this evening.
*
Maxwell Davies: Symphony No. 3*
Peter Maxwell Davies / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra









Goodness me - such serious and lengthy goings on. Dense too. I can't decide which simultaneous strand to grasp. That's a nice problem to have though.

And wow! There's a swelling semi-dissonant brass chorale in movement 2.

The piece ends in a conundrum of heavy ambiguity.

*Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps, for violin, cello, clarinet & piano, I/22*
Myung-Whun Chung / Paul Meyer / Gil Shaham / Jian Wang









I think I've got this now! I didn't like it the first couple of times I heard it. It sounded like just so much schreechy clatter. I couldn't get past the clarinet which I often dislike as a solo instrument. But for whatever reason this finally clicked for me tonight -- except the 3rd section when the clarinet pushes its luck. Otherwise, for it being the end of time, the instruments seem to have a lot of weird stuff to discuss. I can't imagine now why I would ever have thought this just noise. Strange . . . My brain must have been hearing what I expected to hear rather than what is.

So -- another for the "pieces that have blown you away recently" thread. 5 out of 5 stars.

I intended to listen to more music, but my attention span is shot tonight. Or maybe satiated. Perhaps later.


----------



## SimonNZ

Alessandro Stradella's La Forza Delle Stelle - Ensemble Mare Nostrum, Andrea De Carlo


----------



## Vaneyes

*Faure*: Chamber Music, Solo Piano, w. Collard et al (rec.1970 - '83).

Elegie for Cello & Piano, w. Lodeon & Collard is the finest I've heard, recording or in-concert.


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Chamber music
Piano Trio #2, Cello Sonata







String Quartets #2, 12, 7, 3


----------



## Balthazar

John O'Conor plays the *Nocturnes of John Field*.
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet plays *Debussy's Suite bergamasque*.


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


>


Yes, one of HvK's finest. I'm surprised it hasn't been reissued since, other than in a boxset.


----------



## brotagonist

I just had another appointment with the floor  William Schuman's Symphony 9 (Ormandy/Philadelphia) was the subject of interest. It is wonderful! Everything is just right: the drumming, the brass, the flow, coherence... all of it. There is no hint of kitschiness, crassness or garishness. This is wholly concert music, not film music. Splendid. I will be listening to this one again. The Schuman of the '40s and the Schuman of the '60s are like two distant cousins.

It was 8 years before he wrote his final symphony. I plan to hear it tonight, if possible. I am eager to wind up this project


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Continuing my exploration of Mahler's symphonies with...

GUSTAV MAHLER SYMPHONY NR 9 Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

The Schumann tonight.
Yes, they're spacious, and I love it.


----------



## Pugg

*I've got mine already!!
*

I am so happy, starting with :

CD 1
1. Bach: Concerto for Violin & Orch. No. 2 in E Major, BWV 1042
2. Bach: Concerto for Oboe, Violin & Orch. in C minor, BWV 1060
3. Vivaldi: Concerto for Piccolo, Strings & Basso Continuo in C Major, RV. 443
4. Bach: Concerto for Piano & Orch. No. 1 in D minor, BWV 1052


----------



## brotagonist

I wanted to wind up my William Schuman symphonies acute listening project tonight. I just heard Symphony 10 (Schwarz/orchestra not indicated) from 1976. It would be nearly impossible to top the grand Symphony 9 of 1968 and the not unappealing Symphony 8 of 1962. After listening, I concluded that Symphony 10 had not trumped its predecessors. I found it somewhat directionless, a slight regression for Schuman, but not utterly unpalatable. The first movement was very frantic, like a ball stuck in a pinball machine, bouncing back and forth in rapid percussion; the second movement was rather slow and dreamy; and the final one featured renewed orchestral animation: I felt disengaged from the music. While I truly did enjoy the brooding and mysterious 9th, William Schuman's rather brash, sterile style fails to enamour me.

And now, the floor and I need a break from one another


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> *I've got mine already!!
> *
> 
> I am so happy, starting with :
> 
> CD 1
> 1. Bach: Concerto for Violin & Orch. No. 2 in E Major, BWV 1042
> 2. Bach: Concerto for Oboe, Violin & Orch. in C minor, BWV 1060
> 3. Vivaldi: Concerto for Piccolo, Strings & Basso Continuo in C Major, RV. 443
> 4. Bach: Concerto for Piano & Orch. No. 1 in D minor, BWV 1052


Lucky duck.................


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> Lucky duck.................


That is the privilege of living in Europe. JPC sends out as soon as they have it :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Following Vaneyes:

Faure chamber works - Jean-Philippe Collard et al


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing a bit of Bach with La Stupenda , Ameling and Baker.
Then back to Leonard.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's Fachwerk - Geir Draugsvoll, bayan, Anders Loguin, percussion, Øyvind Gimse, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Gubaidulina 
Offertorium and Homage to TS Eliot







Gidon Kremer, features the Boston Symphony Orchestra (conducted by Dutoit).


----------



## SimonNZ

Enescu's String Octet - Euterpe Quartet and Voces Quartet


----------



## joen_cph

Pugg said:


> *I've got mine already!!
> *
> 
> I am so happy, starting with :
> 
> CD 1
> 1. Bach: Concerto for Violin & Orch. No. 2 in E Major, BWV 1042
> 2. Bach: Concerto for Oboe, Violin & Orch. in C minor, BWV 1060
> 3. Vivaldi: Concerto for Piccolo, Strings & Basso Continuo in C Major, RV. 443
> 4. Bach: Concerto for Piano & Orch. No. 1 in D minor, BWV 1052


Interesting ... the previous _Symphony Edition_ is now down to around $ 100 on the web.

track list, with some spelling/wording errors: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-Bernst...d_dp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00LL4U1TE


----------



## violadude

Ok, after a few days I continue my new CD first impressions.

New CD #3:









This CD contains:

*Concerto for Orchestra
3 Occasions for Orchestra
Violin Concerto*

My first impressions

*Concerto for Orchestra:* This piece was written around the same time as Carter's 3rd quartet and uses a similar concept. All the instrumental groups in this piece are apparently divided and given different pitch sets and musical material, although I could have sworn I heard some cross pollination of material, which wouldn't surprise me. This piece is a huge 20 minute fiery burst of energy. It starts out with slow rumbles in the orchestra but it soon explodes into an orgasm of harsh, angry energy that hardly ever lets up until the very end of the piece. Each section and each instrument gets a prominent part somewhere (in the beginning of the piece there seems to be a large focus on a solo cello that cuts pretty clearly through the texture). The piece demonstrates a kaleidoscope of Orchestral colors flashing back and forth at breakneck speed. It's hard to talk very in depth about Carter's work after only one listening so these might be a little shorter than some of my other first impressions reviews. This is a very energy packed piece that I think will prove itself to be a "new" piece for many listens, if you know what I mean.

*3 Occasions for Orchestra:* This is an unusual piece in that the movements were all written for separate occasions and then compiled into one piece later on. The first movement has a similar feel to the Concerto for Orchestra, angry, lots of brass and packed with energy. The second movement is sort of a "slow" movement that is based around a Trombone Solo and then the last piece, written for his wife, I think is a piece with lots of lines interwoven around each other. I got a quilt-like image with this last movement in particular. This was a neat piece but I think it was my least favorite on the album as of now. But since this is Elliott Carter we're talking about, "least favorite" doesn't mean too much for me. The second movement was interesting because it's rare for Carter to give dominance to one instrument in a piece unless it's a concerto. Usually his music has all the instruments as pretty much equal partners, though the lines surrounding the solo trombone are still fairly independent.

*Violin Concerto:* I think one of the most interesting thing about this violin concerto is how Carter treats the introduction of the soloist. The piece starts out without the violin, with sort of a quiet monolith of busy activity amongst the instruments. The violin doesn't enter over the top of the texture as one might expect, but starts out completely embedded within the texture and then slowly rises above it. This is a great piece, probably the most tame on the album actually. The violin is quite lyrical in the middle movement and the last movement is a very fun scherzo piece with high energy in all the instruments but, unlike the concerto for orchestra, very playful rather than angry energy is predominant here.


----------



## Sid James

*Wagner* 
_Lohengrin: Prelude to Act I
Gotterdammerung: Siegfried's Funeral March
Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg: Prelude
Parsifal: Prelude & Good Friday Music_
- L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet (Eloquence)

*Nigel Hess* _Piano Concerto_
- Lang Lang, piano / London CO / Christopher Warren-Green (from double album on DGG, _Best of Lang Lang_)

*Schubert* _String Quartet #13, Rosamunde_
- Performers: Caspar da Salo Quartet (Point Classics)

A listening session taking in some *Wagner,* another listen to the *piano concerto by Nigel Hess* - who, as I read on Wikipedia, is related to the great English pianist Dame Myra Hess - and finishing with yet another favourite string quartet, *Schubert's Rosamunde*.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If Mad Scenes is my favourite Callas recital disc, this one comes a very close second. Never before have Lady Macbeth's arias been sung with such ferocity, such verbal acuity, such a wealth of understanding and psychological penetration, and I doubt they ever will be again. Listening to these three arias, text in hand, is to come face to face with Lady Macbeth the way Verdi had no doubt intended her to be. Furthermore Callas's realisation of the score and Verdi's detailed instructions sounds utterly spontaneous. This is truly _Dramma per musica_. That Walter Legge never had the foresight to record the complete opera with Callas as Lady Macbeth and Gobbi as her husband remains one of the greatest causes for regret in recording history.

This Warner pressing seems to me the best I've heard since the original LP, which I had in a French pressing I believe. There is a lot more space round the voice, top notes less apt to glare. This is particularly noticeable in the scene from *Nabucco*, where even the final recalcitrant top C sounds less unpleasant than in its last outing on CD. The Bellinian cantilena of _Anch'io dischiuso_ finds Callas spinning out its long lines to heavenly lengths, before, all thoughts of love cast aside, she strengthens her resolve in the cabaletta. Prepared to flinch before the top Cs, I was pleasantly surprised to find that, in this new pressing, they fall far more easily on the ear. The final top C is still an unlovely note, but it sounds far less like a shriek.

She never sang in *Ernani* on stage, but Elvira's _Ernani involami_ figured fairly regularly in her concert programmes. As usual, she brings a wealth of colour to the recitative (just listen to the change of colour from _Questo odiato veglio_ to _col favellar d'amore_, and how lovingly she caresses Ernani's name in the opening strains of the aria. Her top register is no more pleasant here than elsewhere, but she moulds the phrases beautifully, singing with grace and style, managing perfectly the aria's wide intervals.

She only once sang Elisabetta on stage (at La Scala in 1954), but her _Tu che le vanita_ is a justly famous interpretation, and one that she sang in concert on many occasions." A performance of the utmost delicacy and beauty" Lord Harewood calls it in _Opera on Record_, which indeed it is, though we also get the baleful sounds of Callas's unique chest notes in _la pace dell' avel_; note also how wistfully she longs for her homeland in the _Francia_ section.

My one regret is that Legge didn't see fit to add the contributions of chorus and comprimarii as he does on the Mad Scenes disc. A chorus would no doubt have enlivened the *Nabucco* and *Ernani* arias, and one misses the contributions of the doctor and lady-in-waiting in the *Macbeth* Sleepwalking Scene. No matter, listening to this great record has been a moving experience. I must have heard dozens of different performances of the arias on this disc, all with their own merits, but none have ever affected me so deeply. Callas's gift was and remains unique.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to Callas in my own humble way. I wish Warner would release this Lp in this cover, with this compilation ( In mono of course!) I know I know, but to me its just ......cosa fantastica! 
The organ on Forza's 'Son giunta' ect is soul warming indeed. Ah!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 65 in A Major; No. 50 in C Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Listening to Callas in my own humble way. I wish Warner would release this Lp in this cover, with this compilation ( In mono of course!) I know I know, but to me its just ......cosa fantastica!
> The organ on Forza's 'Son giunta' ect is soul warming indeed. Ah!
> 
> View attachment 54211


As these were all cuts from the complete sets, it's unlikely to happen, I'm afraid. You can of course enjoy that *Forza* _son giunta_ in the complete set.

Just go for the Warner Re-mastered box of all her studio recordings. It's come down in price quite substantially, and really is a terrific bargain now!


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bruckner* - Symphonies 1, 2 & 6


----------



## Badinerie

I have that Bruckner set on my amazon wish list. Is it Astounding or simply amazing?


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> As these were all cuts from the complete sets, it's unlikely to happen, I'm afraid. You can of course enjoy that *Forza* _son giunta_ in the complete set.
> 
> Just go for the Warner Re-mastered box of all her studio recordings. It's come down in price quite substantially, and really is a terrific bargain now!


Its gone back up on amazon, the swine! It was down to £138 now its up to £196. Im keeping an eye on it and if it comes down again after the 31'st (My birthday) I'm 'aving it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I actually quite liked 5 on a first listening.


I like the ending of the last movement and that's it.


----------



## Jeff W

Vacation time! Woo!









Sicne I've been working my way through, I see no reason not to keep listening to Mozart. Symphonies No. 20, 21, 22, 23 and 27 were up tonight. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord. It seems to me that Mozart has started to hit his stride by this point.









From here, I moved onto the Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1. Emil Gilels played the solo piano while Eugen Jochum led the Berlin Philharmonic.









After Brahms, I decided to give a listen to some Camilles Saint-Saens. The Symphony in F major 'Urbs Roma' and the Organ Symphony. Jean Martinon led the Orchestre National de l'ORTF. Bernard Gavoty played the organ in the Symphony No. 3. Great music in both symphonies. I really wish more of Saint-Saens got heard in the concert hall than just the Organ Symphony.









Next came some Papa Bach. Trevor Pinnock led members of the English Concert in the concertos BWV 1044 (the Triple Concerto), BWV 1060R (reconstructed for Oboe, Violin, Strings and Continuo) and BWV 1055R (reconstructed for Oboe d'amore, String and Continuo).









Finishing up by returning to France with Maurice Ravel's complete 'Daphnis et Chloe'. Charles Munch leads the Boston Symphony Orchestra and the New England Conservatory Chorus and Alumni Chorus (Robert Shaw was the choral director). So much better than hearing just the suites extracted from the full score!


----------



## Pugg

​
Found this one after ages searching.
*Jessy Norman* , Alfred Brendel and Marriner conducting.

Special on this Mozart record is the KV 505 sung by Norman
Ch'io Mi Scordi Di Te? - Non Temer, Amato Bene.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Johan Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Oboe Sonata in B Minor

Musica Gaudeans: Jiri Zelba, oboe -- Pavel Ciboch, guitar -- Jaukb Dvorak, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just got this last night. I've never heard Khaikin's conducting, or even of Khaikin himself for that matter, prior to a TC friend mentioning him to me.

Khaikin's Bolshoi Theater Melodiya _Eugene Onegin _dates from 1955. The sound is flat as a brick-- but surprisingly well-balanced and clear sounding. The climaxes never distort and nowhere is the recording ever shrill sounding either.

Khaikin's tempi are much brisker than any other _Eugene Onegin _I've heard. They're much faster than the Solti and the Levine, for instance; but the pacing never sounds rushed anywhere. . . it sounds 'right.' Its hands down the most dramatic_ Eugene Onegin _I've ever heard.

The only episode that I like done better by another conductor is the DG Levine/Staatskapelle-- and that would be for the waltz and choral scene at the ball. The chorus on the Levine sings with much more volume and presence on the high-end. Aside from this one isolated episode, I cherish the dramatically-compelling Khaikin recording above all others.

The real gem of this recording for me though is Galina Vishnevskaya. She was thirty when she made it but she sounds like a teenage girl with her singing. The Letter Scene and of course the very ending of the opera with her reminiscence of Onegin is utterly convincing in not only its dramatic expression, but it is also among the most lovely Russian soprano singing I've ever heard: no shrillness, no warbles--- just pristine, silvery, girlish timbral perfection. She just floats that legato and pianissimo like I've never heard anyone do with Tatiana's role.

This performance is 'Russian' in every way. Red-blooded drama I can believe in.

I absolutly cherish this set.


----------



## George O

Kyung Wha Chung
Con amore

selections by

Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962)
Ede Poldini (1869-1957)
Henri Wieniawski (1835-1880)
Edward Elgar (1857-1934)
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Ottokar Novacek (1866-1900)
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Frederic Chopin (1810-1849)
Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829)
Cecile Chaminade (1857-1944)
Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921)
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)

Kyung Wha Chung, violin
Phillip Moll, piano

on London (Holland), from 1987


----------



## Bas

George Frederic Handel - Violin Sonatas
By Andrew Manze [violin], Richard Egarr [harpsichord], on Harmonia Mundi









Johann Sebastian Bach - Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052 in Dm, BWV 1052 in E, Trio Concerto BWV 1044
By Richard Egarr [harpsichord], Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze [violin, director], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenseil - Overture to "Vincislao" (Gaigg/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #77 "Emperor" (Kodaly/Naxos)
Knecht - Le Portrait musical de la Nature (Bernius/Carus)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Overture, Aragonaise_









_Tziganne_









Waxman, _Carmen Fantasy_

Hot stuff.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Benjamin Britten

Realizations from Harmonia Sacre
from Ronald Duncan's 'This Way to the Tomb'
W H Auden settings
The Red Cockatoo & other songs
The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, Op. 35*
Ian Bostridge, tenor; Graham Johnson, piano [Hyperion, 1995]

My new disc of the week, and it is striking. One can only be impressed by Britten's ability to set a song. Bostridge and Johnson are of course impeccable, and this is a typically fine Hyperion recording.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet in C Major, KV575 (Prussian)

Chilingirian Quartet: Levon Chilingirian and Mark Bulter, violins -- Csaba Erdelyi, viola -- Philip de Groote, cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Chérubin *, *von Stade*,Anderson ,Ramey,and Upshow.
Sreinberg Conducting.

Enjoying this very much, von Stade is a great artist and a beautiful voice.


----------



## pmsummer

*Greetings.*










CANTATES
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Hannover Knabenchor
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, director

Erato


----------



## Dave Whitmore

A change of pace for my first piece of music for today.

Arthur Rubinstein Chopin Concerto no. 2 .


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 5 Karajan BPO


----------



## Celiac Artery

Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Awesome. One of the most consistently great pieces throughout all of its movements. If you like this piece you should check out the two piano version Brahms transcribed as well. DG has a good one in its Brahms Complete Keyboard Box Set. 









Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat major 
This is one of the most sublime pieces in the classical literature. Ingrid Haebler's interpretation is my favorite, so concentrated and controlled. Unfortunately she did not take the repeat of the exposition . Lupu and Perahia round off my next two favorite interpreters for this piece respectively (both repeat the exposition). 









Schubert Piano Sonata No. 16 in A minor


----------



## Mahlerian

Liszt: Faust Symphony
Siegfried Jerusalem, Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Solti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Davis's second (of three) recordings of Berlioz's delightful Shakespearean opera, benefits from having Dame Janet Baker in the role of Beatrice. Tear's Benedict is not quite in the same class (what a shame we don't get Gedda). Davis's conducting is, as usual in Berlioz, superb.









Earlier I listened to another disc from this set, the one containing the 1953 *La Mer*, sounding a good deal better than you'd expect for a 1953 mono recording. Karajan's performance is wonderfully alive with a thrillingly exciting _Dailogue du vent et de la mer_. It includes an atmospheric _Rapsodie espagnole_, and some wonderfully light and joyful performances of music by Bizet, Chabrier, Waldteufel, Offenbach, Granados and Waldteufel.


----------



## D Smith

List - A Faust Symphony. Listened to this for my Saturday Symphony 'assignment'. Liszt has never been my cup of tea and Faust is no exception. However, I did think Muti and the Philadelphia did a fine job with it, full and fiery throughout. I enjoyed the apotheosis best with lyrical singing by Gösta Windbergh.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Van Beinum's last movement is heavy _METAL_. I never thought I could say this about the last movement of Brucker's Eighth, but I feel its_ too _aggressive.


----------



## Mika

Shosty project proceeds - today #6









This was not the great Lenin symphony after all. I wonder if someone is working on Putin symphony at the moment. I would like to hear that choral part in the end : " Oh the brothers of Novorossiya"


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> CANTATES
> *Dietrich Buxtehude*
> Hannover Knabenchor
> The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
> Ton Koopman, director
> 
> Erato


Welcome. I'll play some Buxtehude in your honor. Maybe some Ton Koopman after that.


----------



## George O

Kompositionen für Altus

pieces by
Johann Christoph Bach (1642-1703)
Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707)
Christoph Bernhard (1628-1692)
Marc Antonio Ziani (c. 1653-1715)
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)

Paul Esswood, countertenor
Concentus Musicus Wien, original instruments / Nikolaus Harnoncourt

on Das Alte Werk / Telefunken (Western Germany), from 1975


----------



## joen_cph

*Nørgård*: _2nd Cello Concerto, Momentum_
*Nordheim*: _Cello Concerto, Tenebrae_
*Saariaho*: _1st Cello Concerto, Amers_, with electronics

- Jakob Kullberg, soloist / Aurora label CD

A very ambitious and generous programme, and good sound catching a lot of nuances in the solo voice.

EDIT: BTW, this 2012 recording was also released on vinyl!


----------



## bejart

Jan Zach (1699-1773): Sinfonie in A Major

Ivan Zenaty leading the Capella "Sancta Caecilia"


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 8
Columbus Symphony
Christian Badea

Very serious effort by one of America's leading symphonists of the mid 20th century.

Warning: Leave your sense of humor at the door!


----------



## JJkul

Mozart's Symphony 14 in A, K. 114


I think I might undergo a project of going through the whole Köchel catalog.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Good luck with that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Franz Liszt - Faust Symphony*
Leonard Bernstein, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Riegel, tenor; Tanglewood Festival Chorus 
[DG, rec. 1976]










*Gyorgy Ligeti - Concertos
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra*
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
*
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra*
Jean-Guihen Queyras, 'cello
*
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra*
Saschko Gawriloff, violin
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain [DG, rec. 1994]


----------



## Vaneyes

Fulfilling my "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement, *Liszt*: Faust Symphony, w. Boston SO/LB et al (1976).

Particularly in the first half of the third movement, one can hear some cadence and bowing that likely helped Tchaikovsky with his 6th, thirty-something years later.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cantelli/Philharmonia Brahms_ Third_, last movement.

He rides it so hard that it sounds like Beethoven.
_
Wonderful_.


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Concord Sonata
Easley Blackwood

If Artur Rubinstein would have recorded this work, I believe it would have sounded something like this.
The best performance of this great, complex score that I've ever heard.


----------



## Bruce

Weston said:


> Kind of makes me want to ask, "And what will you listen to, Henze Fourth?
> 
> (I'm only familiar with his Sonata for strings which I like very much!)


No particular reason for this order. It's just the way I pulled them off the shelf. Does look a little funny, though.


----------



## Bruce

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Currently listening to Prokofiev's Op. 12, 10 Small Pieces for Piano.
> 
> And then I found _this _arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing my head off.


I love hearing the results of composers playing around with different instrumental arrangements like this. I guess there's not a heck of a lot of music written for bassoon brothers.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphonies 4 - 6, R&J Fantasy Overture, w. Philharmonia/Godfather (rec. 1970's).

These, in comparison with his Philadelphia laters, are more successful in obtaining a Russian flavor. Rougher, harder-driven, with more pronounced brass and percussion.

View attachment 54250


----------



## Bruce

Jeff W said:


> I'm finishing up with Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2. Michael Collins plays the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill leads the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I love clarinet concertos and simply can't get enough of them!


What's your opinion of the Corigliano Clarinet Concerto? I find it one of the most idiomatic of concertos for the clarinet.


----------



## Guest

I mainly bought this for the premiere recording of the Mennin Sonata. It's very powerful and virtuosic, if not especially original: it has strong echos of both Barber's Sonata and Prokofiev's 7th. Lloyd's Sonata is good too--also very virtuosic with touches of jazz. Clear but rather dry/studio-bound sound.


----------



## ptr

*Franz Liszt* - A Faust Symphony in three character pictures, S108 (BBC Legends)







..








John Mitchinson, tenor; Men of the BBC Northern Singers & BBC Northern Symphony u. Jascha Horenstein

/ptr


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd say that he's a master of a great number of things, first and foremost of beauty and suavity.


Yes. Interesting that some critics used to vilify him because his performances were too beautiful! Some people!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Duo for Two Cellos in D Major

Jiri Hosek and Dominika Hoskova, cellos


----------



## senza sordino

Liszt A Faust Symphony. I really liked this music, I don't think I'd ever heard it before. I usually avoid Liszt, but I'm glad I listened to this. But that's what the Saturday Symphony is for isn't it?







Beethoven String Quartet #13 with the Groß Fuge and the original ending


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> What's your opinion of the Corigliano Clarinet Concerto? I find it one of the most idiomatic of concertos for the clarinet.


I was there for a live performance of this concerto with Stanley Drucker, principal clarinet of the NY Philharmonic at the time, with Leonard Bernstein conducting and this is a virtuoso work in the extreme with a lot of very high trills for the clarinet above the orchestra in movements one and three, with seemingly little chance to breath, surrounding a beautiful elegiac slow movement.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Badinerie said:


> I have that Bruckner set on my amazon wish list. Is it Astounding or simply amazing?


Both.


----------



## Bruce

Chamber music for me today.

Hindemith - 5th String Quartet, performed by the Sonora Quartet
Volkonsky - Viola Sonata performed by Mordkovich & Walker - not my favorite. The middle two movements are much more interesting then the outer two. The first is scored for solo viola, and doesn't really do much for me. 

Joseph Martin Kraus - a couple of lieder - charming little ditties, these. My first exposure to Kraus, and invites more listening. 

Händel - Violin Sonata No. 4 - Milstein & Pommer performing

Kreisler's Alt-Wiener Tanzweisen - Pavel Eret and Daniel Weisner performing

Finishing up with Rimsky-Korsakov's Piano Quintet in B-flat which is a really marvelous work. I wish I'd started listening to something other than Scheherazade much sooner.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: St John Passion* Pears, Howell, Harper, Hodgson, Tear, Shirley-Quirk, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir, English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Benjamin Britten on Decca








Benjamin Britten conducting Bach, and sung in English. A very fine performance I think. What a fine conductor Britten was in music that he was in sympathy with. I knew he was very enthusiastic towards Mozart and Schubert in particular, but I hadn't realised that Bach was in his repertoire. This is particularly scorching in the angry crowd scenes.


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Selected Organ Works
Works for Organ II

Ton Koopman, organ

on Novalis (Switzerland), from 1985 and 1986


----------



## Blake

Jacobs' Mozart - _Cosi fan tutte._


----------



## DavidA

Vesuvius said:


> Jacobs' Mozart - _Cosi fan tutte._
> 
> View attachment 54260


Pretty good that one. I've got that myself!


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in D Major, Bryan D2

Kevin Mallon conducting the Toronto Camerata


----------



## DaveS

Mahler 4th. Szell, Cleveland. CBS Great Performances LP. Sounds as good as when I purchased it 30 years ago. egad


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi <La Tempesta di Mare>










Resting after yard work. Feels more like a late summer than autumn. I'm listening to Concerto for Violin, Organ and Strings in F, RV542 at the moment.


----------



## SimonNZ

On the radio:

First program of Composer Of The Week Jonathan Harvey (woo hoo!)

Mortuos plango, vivos voco - Dominic Harvey (treble), 8 channel tape (Sargasso SCD 28029)

Missa brevis - Choir of Westminster Abbey/James O'Donnell (Hyperion CDA 67586)

For the first time I made sure I knew how to make my TV tape radio shows, so I could be sure to catch all eight one-hour episodes and/or play them again


----------



## JJkul

*in response to my thought of undergoing a Köchel catalog listen-through*



hpowders said:


> ^^^Good luck with that.


Thanks. It should be fun, and it'll be interesting to see how I've changed in the 6+ months it'll take me. I'll use Wikipedia's list of version 6 of the catalog.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> For the first time I made sure I knew how to make my TV tape radio shows, so I could be sure to catch all eight one-hour episodes and/or play them again


You are ambitious!


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 54245


::Boggle::

I've never seen this Janowitz album before. Is it from one specific session, or is it highlights from various complete opera recordings?


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Finlandia; En Saga; Karelia Suite; Pohjola's Daughter; The Swan Of Tuonela / Yoel Levi, Atlanta SO*
Like most of Levi's collaborations with the ASO, these recordings are impeccable. But they are also under-characterized and pallid compared with other, more vital readings (i.e., Ashkenazy with the Philharmonia).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening over the past couple of days has been limited in terms of time but incredibly fruitful in quality.

I am somewhat of a procrastinator at times and so it is only now that I have listened to the Eighth Disc in this wonderful set featuring *Vaclav Neumann & the Czech Philharmonic*. The four Symphonic Poems on this Disc are _*The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel and The Wild Dove*_.

Dvorak is a composer who is flying into my top tier of composers under the radar. I hate to say it but in this box set, Vaclav Neumann to my tastes knocks the spots of Rafael Kubelick's cycle with the Berliner Philharmoniker.








More Dvorak, this time in the form of the *Requiem*. 
*
Karel Ancerl & the Czech Philharmonic* are the forces employed here and I must say that I absolutely love the Czech Philharmonic.

This Requiem, having finally had time to listen to the piece in full, has definitely entered my top 3 - actually taking the place previously held by Mozart at present. Tastes and preferences may fluctuate but this is a very beautiful piece of music performed magnificently.








My appreciation of *Elisabeth Schwarzkopf* and Hugo Wolf has increased greatly thanks to this wonderful recital disc accompanied by Wilhelm Furtwangler. My copy is from the *Wilhelm Furtwangler* Legacy Boxed Set but this cover is just so much more fitting.

This is a wonderful recording, finding Schwarzkopf in particularly fine voice matched not only by Furtwangler's accompaniment but also with a fantastic sound quality in the recording. 








Finally, I am presently listening to today's Saturday Symphony - *Liszt's Faust-Symphonie *under the baton of *Leonard Bernstein and the Boston Symphony Orchestra*. It makes a pleasant change to actually listen to the Saturday Symphony on a Saturday as opposed to a Sunday or Monday.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Georges! I'm celebrating Bizet's birthday today by listening to all of Carmen with Callas and Gedda.


----------



## DaveS

2 Mozart Piano Concerti: #27 In b,K 565; then concerto for 2 pianos and orchestra, K 365. Never thought of Emil Gilels performing Mozart, yet he does so on the #27; then with Elena Gilels on the work for 2 pianos. Karl Bohm, and the VPO. DGG LP, another from my collection from way back, originally released in 1974; this reissue in 1986.


----------



## Badinerie

Skilmarilion said:


> Both.


I see..........! :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin

Jascha Heifetz, violin

3-LP box on RCA Victor (Camden, New Jersey), from 1953


----------



## LancsMan

*Handel; Boieldieu; Dittersdorf: Harp Concertos* Marisa Robles, The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields conducted by Iona Brown on Decca








Following on from Bach's St John's Passion this is easy listening. Inconsequential, but charming music performed with style. As well as the concertos there's some variations by Handel, Beethoven and Mozart (attrib).

A pleasant listen before bed!


----------



## Badinerie

Evening romance!


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## hpowders

JJkul said:


> *in response to my thought of undergoing a Köchel catalog listen-through*
> 
> Thanks. It should be fun, and it'll be interesting to see how I've changed in the 6+ months it'll take me. I'll use Wikipedia's list of version 6 of the catalog.


That's a lot of listening. Hope you are young!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 165 "O Holy Ghost and water bath"

For Trinity Sunday - Weimar, 1715

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105

















I had to order the CD when I first heard the Schumann recording on the radio. The most beautiful violin sonatas I've heard.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis, William Byrd, John Sheppard, Robert White, Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Bruce

LancsMan said:


> *Handel; Boieldieu; Dittersdorf: Harp Concertos* Marisa Robles, The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields conducted by Iona Brown on Decca
> View attachment 54271
> 
> 
> Following on from Bach's St John's Passion this is easy listening. Inconsequential, but charming music performed with style. As well as the concertos there's some variations by Handel, Beethoven and Mozart (attrib).
> 
> A pleasant listen before bed!


I think the Boieldieu is a great piece; haven't heard the Händel or Dittersdorf


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.59, No.1

Tokyo String Quartet: Peter Oundjian and Kikuei Ikeda, violins -- Kazuhide Isomura, viola -- Sadao Harada, cello


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to...

Mahler "Symphony No 10 (Cooke version)" Simon Rattle .


----------



## bejart

Jiri Cart (1708-1778): Flute Sonata in G Major

Petr Pomkla, flute -- Dalibor Pimek, cello -- Lucie Fiserova, harpsichord


----------



## opus55

Martinu: String Quartet No. 2
Vieuxtemps: Viola Sonata in B flat


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And now for something completely different...

Chopin Nocturne Op.9 No.2 (Arthur Rubinstein) .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Chopin - Ballade No. 4, Op. 52 (Rubinstein)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And now:

Chopin - Polonaise, Op. 53 (Kissin) .


----------



## Pugg

​
What better way to start wintertime with :

CD 6
1. *Beethoven*: Concerto No. 1 in C Major for Piano & Orch., Op. 25
2. *Beethoven*: Concerto No. 2 in B-flat Major for Piano & Orch., Op. 19

CD 7
1. *Beethoven*: Concerto No. 3 in C minor for Piano & Orch., Op. 37 (Glenn Gould-Piano, 1959)
2. *Beethoven:* Concerto No. 4 in G Major for Piano & Orch., Op. 58

CD 8
1. *Beethoven*: Concerto No. 3 in C minor for Piano & Orch., Op. 37 (Rudolf Serkin-Piano, 1964)
2. *Beethoven*: Concerto No. 5 in E-flat Major for Piano & Orch., Op. 73 "Emperor"


----------



## Blake

Ysaye Quartet plays Mozart's Piano Quartets. Very nice, indeed.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Rimsky-Korsakov's The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh - Josep Pons, cond.

recorded in the Gran Teatro del Liceo, Barcelona by Spanish Radio (production pictured above)


----------



## brotagonist

My listening has been maximized to the extreme these last few days, with a pronounced increase in appreciation and benefit.

Liszt once was a composer I misunderstood so badly, that I thought of him as exemplary of what I dislike in classical music  I must have heard a bad version of his piano concertos, perhaps an old London Phase 4 LP I used to own?

No longer. Liszt has a firm hold on a spot in my hearem 

Tonight I gave the special treatment to a favourite, which happens to be this week's SS:








Faust-Symphonie
Bernstein/Boston SO

This deserves to be in the top 50.

I am considering expanding my Liszt orchestral collection. So far, I am thinking of (some of) the Symphonic Poems and/or the Dante Symphony. While the SPs would be great to have, I think 5CDs might be just a bit too exuberant. I might opt for the Piano Concertos.


----------



## Pugg

brotagonist said:


> My listening has been maximized to the extreme these last few days, with a pronounced increase in appreciation and benefit.
> 
> Liszt once was a composer I misunderstood so badly, that I thought of him as exemplary of what I dislike in classical music  I must have heard a bad version of his piano concertos, perhaps an old London Phase 4 LP I used to own?
> 
> No longer. Liszt has a firm hold on a spot in my hearem
> 
> Tonight I gave the special treatment to a favourite, which happens to be this week's SS:
> 
> View attachment 54282
> 
> Faust-Symphonie
> Bernstein/Boston SO
> 
> This deserves to be in the top 50.
> 
> I am considering expanding my Liszt orchestral collection. So far, I am thinking of (some of) the Symphonic Poems and/or the Dante Symphony. While the SPs would be great to have, I think 5CDs might be just a bit too exuberant. I might opt for the
> 
> Piano Concertos.


Try to get this one somewhere , outstanding


----------



## violadude

New CD #4:









This CD includes:

*Deep Silence*

My first impressions

Toshio Hosokawa is a composer whose colorful language, influenced by both Eastern and Western traditions, fascinates me. This piece, Deep Silence, is actually only half composed by Hosokawa. The movements alternate between music by Hosokawa and Japanese Traditional music called Gagaku. The only instrumentation throughout the whole work is for accordion and a Sho which is a traditional Japanese wind instrument that produces a fascinating multi-phonic sound.









The two instruments blend very well together and I had a hard time telling them apart in some cases. Every movement, whether a traditional piece or written by Hosokawa, is a slow moving study in texture and clustered harmonic sounds. The Gagaku movements tend to be very still and narrow in their pitch range. By contrast, the Hosokawa movements are more dynamic, varied and dramatic. I felt like there was a definite dramatic arc to the Hosokawa movements. The first one was had a deep sound that remained fairly still but wasn't without its contrasts. The second Hosokawa movement was the most dramatic and had the most fervent buildup of the three. Then the third Hosokawa movement ended up being similar to the gagaku movements in that it was the most peaceful, calm and high pitched of them. I thought it was an interesting concept to have the Gagaku movements alternate between the Hosokawa movements. They almost acted as palette cleansers, their pure sound being a stark contrast to the passionate sound of the movements written by Hosokawa. Although, I do have to say the gagaku movements had more subtle tone shifting going on that made me listen more closely to them.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado; London Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## SimonNZ

Henry Cowell's Homage To Iran - Joel Sachs, cond.


----------



## tdc

I'm listening to Brahms 3rd Symphony conducted by Bernstein. This is only the second time I've listened to this work.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It took me a long time to come to *Billy Budd*, as I assumed I would not enjoy an opera with no female voices. Boy, was I wrong. The range of colour Britten gets from his all male chorus is just breathtaking, his allocation of different voices for the different roles spot on.

Hickox has assembled just about as good a cast as you could find anywhere; Simon Keenlyside at his youthful best as Billy, John Tomlinson a black voiced Claggart, and, perhaps best of all, Philip Langridge as a troubled, intellectual Captain Vere. The London Symphony Orchestra play brilliantly for Hickox. A recording to set beside Britten's own.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54288
> 
> 
> It took me a long time to come to *Billy Budd*, as I assumed I would not enjoy an opera with no female voices. Boy, was I wrong. The range of colour Britten gets from his all male chorus is just breathtaking, his allocation of different voices for the different roles spot on.
> 
> Hickox has assembled just about as good a cast as you could find anywhere; Simon Keenlyside at his youthful best as Billy, John Tomlinson a black voiced Claggart, and, perhaps best of all, Philip Langridge as a troubled, intellectual Captain Vere. The London Symphony Orchestra play brilliantly for Hickox. A recording to set beside Britten's own.


Thanks for your brief review, Greg - I have been looking to expand my Britten collection and might acquire this.

Currently listening to :

*Bartok - Violin & Viola Concertos
Violin Concerto No.1
Violin Concerto No.2
Viola Concerto*
James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic, Noseda [Chandos, 2011]

The first violin concerto is growing on me with each hearing - this is a fine, and rather neglected early Bartok work.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

TurnaboutVox said:


> Thanks for your brief review, Greg - I have been looking to expand my Britten collection and might acquire this.
> 
> Currently listening to :
> 
> *Bartok - Violin & Viola Concertos
> Violin Concerto No.1
> Violin Concerto No.2
> Viola Concerto*
> James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic, Noseda [Chandos, 2011]
> 
> The first violin concerto is growing on me with each hearing - this is a fine, and rather neglected early Bartok work.


At this precise moment I'm convinced *Billy Budd* is Britten's masterpiece, and this recording is superb.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut.*
*Mirella Freni*, *Placido Domingo* , Brusan, Rydl,Gambill.
*Giusippe Sinopoli *conducting this wonderful recording fom DG.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn - String Quartets
String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op. 20 No. 1 Hob. III:31
String Quartet No. 23 in E minor, Op. 20 No. 5 Hob. III:35*
Quatuor Mosaïques [Naive, 2008]










and finally, TC's own *Crudblud*'s splendid *Male Goat Odes*


----------



## DaveS

Schubert Sym. #7(not the 9th!) in E,D.729. Berlin RSO, Heinz Rogner,cond. Spectrum SR-116. Released around 1979 as the only available recording at the time.








Copied these notes from wiki, which pretty much are the same as the liner notes from the jacket of the record:

Symphony No. 7 is the name given to a four-movement symphony in E major (D 729) drafted by Franz Schubert in August 1821. Although the work (which comprises about 1350 bars[1]) is structurally complete, Schubert only orchestrated the slow introduction and the first 110 bars of the first movement. The rest of the work is, however, continued on 14-stave score pages as a melodic line with occasional basses or counterpoints, giving clues as to changes in orchestral texture.

Schubert seems to have laid the symphony aside in order to work on his opera Alfonso und Estrella, and never returned to it. The manuscript was given by Schubert's brother Ferdinand to Felix Mendelssohn and was subsequently acquired by Sir George Grove, who bequeathed it to the Royal College of Music in London. There are at least three completions - by John Francis Barnett (1881), Felix Weingartner (1934) and Brian Newbould (1980).[2][3] The work is now generally accepted to be Schubert's Seventh Symphony,[1][2][3][4][5][6][7][8][9] an appellation which some scholars had preferred to leave for the chimerical 'Gastein Symphony' that was long believed to have been written and lost in 1824.

This symphony is scored for an even larger orchestral force than Schubert's eighth and ninth symphonies, having three trombones and four horns included


----------



## MagneticGhost

Definitely my favourite of the Organ Fireworks series thus far. 
Standout tracks - Alain - Litanies; Sibelius - Finlandia; Nielson - Commotio; Elgar Pomp and Circumstance No. 4

All superbly played by Christopher Herrick.


----------



## bejart

Archangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in G Minor, Op.6, No.8

Adrian Shepherd conducting Cantilena


----------



## D Smith

Haydn for a sunny morning - his Op. 20 String Quartets, nicely performed by the Kodaly Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

_ruminating on Ruders_


----------



## DaveS

Max Bruch. Swedish Dances,Op.63; Symphony #2, Op.36. Leipzig GO; Kurt Masur. Philips LP. Pretty unremarkable.


----------



## Balthazar

*Palestrina's Canticum Canticorum* sung by Pro Cantione Antiqua.
Anatol Ugorski plays *Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition* for solo piano.


----------



## brotagonist

GregMitchell said:


> It took me a long time to come to *Billy Budd*, as I assumed I would not enjoy an opera with no female voices. Boy, was I wrong. The range of colour Britten gets from his all male chorus is just breathtaking, his allocation of different voices for the different roles spot on.
> 
> Hickox has assembled just about as good a cast as you could find anywhere; Simon Keenlyside at his youthful best as Billy, John Tomlinson a black voiced Claggart, and, perhaps best of all, Philip Langridge as a troubled, intellectual Captain Vere. The London Symphony Orchestra play brilliantly for Hickox.


A great review  Initially, I was rather put off by the 'liberty' the libretto takes with Melville's original story  but I ought to give it a listen. Britten is long overdue.

I just scanned some of the available recordings and notice that there is an original 4-act and a revised 2-act version. What particularly stumps me, however, is that the 2-act version takes up 3 discs, while the 4-act version is on 2 discs  yet one reviewer remarks that "much was lost" in the revision.


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to relax after a hectic Sunday. Thought I'de give this a try.


----------



## Jeff W

This week's Symphonycast:

BRAHMS: Piano Concerto No. 2
TCHAIKOVSKY: Symphony No. 6

Alan Gilbert - Conductor
Rudolf Buchbinder - piano
New York Philharmonic

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/10/20/


----------



## hpowders

Walter Piston, Symphony No. 4

Roy Harris Symphony No. 7

William Schuman Symphony No.6

Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy

Two of these works are great masterpieces of the 20th century.

The Piston work can be easily disposed of, sounding amateurish and dull in the presence of the other two. As a composer, I have always found Piston to be "over-rated".

The Harris 7th is an unashamedly romantic, sweeping work with magnificent melodies, played in one 19 minute movement. It is a great work.

The Symphony No.6 is William Schuman's greatest work and one of the most profound musical statements of the twentieth century. Here it gets its greatest performance-highly dramatic; left me exhausted at its end, some 28 minutes later.

What a pleasure to hear some great American symphonies played by the great Philadelphia Orchestra instead of the usual Borneo Philharmonic!

Eugene Ormandy astonishes here! Judging from this recording, he was a terrific interpreter of contemporary American music.

Excellent mono sound, by the way, from the mid 1950's.


----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Todtentanz: danse macabre, Paraphrase über "Dies Irae" für Pianoforte allein

Legende 1: St. Francis of Assisi preaching to the birds

Legende 2: St. Francis of Paola walking on the waves

Toos Onderdenwijngaard, piano

on Editio Laran (Den Haag, Holland), from 1976


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Hauntingly beautiful atonal work.
The more I listen, the more I hear.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Today's listening:
Robert Schumann, Piano Concerto in A minor (Sviatoslav Richter; Witold Rowicki; Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra).









F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-Flat Major; No. 34 in D Major; No. 49 in C-Sharp minor (Emanuel Ax).


----------



## JJkul

hpowders said:


> That's a lot of listening. Hope you are young!!!


20. I'm planning a big move in the next year or so, when I get settled I hope to get complete sets of the First Viennese School and Bach, rather than just going through Youtube or whatever.

I may well be a grandfather by the time I finish all that, if I go through with it. 

As far as listening, I'm through K.8, I'm not sure if I got through K.9 yet. The young Wolfgang was certainly talented, but I look forward to more strings and a little less harpsichord.


----------



## hpowders

Hilding Rosenberg Piano Concerto No. 1
Mats Widlund, piano
Swedish Radio Symphony
Petter Sundkvist

Unabashedly romantic concerto written in 1930. A fine work!

Just another example of one of the hundreds of deserving works unfairly assigned to obscurity.


----------



## hpowders

Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7
Norrköping Symphony
Leif Segerstam

One of the most profound musical statements of the 20th century in as fine a performance as I would ever hope to hear.

If music directors don't start programming this deserving symphony soon, I will scream!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ said:


> ::Boggle::
> 
> I've never seen this Janowitz album before. Is it from one specific session, or is it highlights from various complete opera recordings?


It changed incarnations. I love the album cover better, myself-- but here it is in cd form:

http://www.amazon.com/Singers-Gundu...39880&sr=1-1&keywords=gundula+janowitz+oberon


----------



## Vaneyes

For *D. Scarlatti* birthday (1685).


----------



## Mahlerian

Corelli: Sonatas Op. 5, Nos. 7-12 (arranged for recorder and continuo)
Frans Bruggen, recorder
Anner Bylsma, violincello
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord


----------



## George O

Music for Solo Viola

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

Sonata, op 25, no 1

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)

Élégie

Max Reger (1873-1916)

Suite No 1, op 131d
Suite No 3, op 131d

Walter Trampler, viola

on RCA (NYC), from 1967


----------



## D Smith

Listening to another Scarlatti here. Dixit Dominus. Pinnock/English Concert


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Awful recording. Fabulous performance!


----------



## hpowders

Hilding Rosenberg Piano Concerto #2
Mats Widlund
Swedish Radio Symphony
Petter Sundkvist

Wonderful conservatively written neo-romantic piano concerto from 1950.

You already know the drill:

Should be played more often. Sigh!


----------



## hpowders

JJkul said:


> 20. I'm planning a big move in the next year or so, when I get settled I hope to get complete sets of the First Viennese School and Bach, rather than just going through Youtube or whatever.
> 
> I may well be a grandfather by the time I finish all that, if I go through with it.
> 
> As far as listening, I'm through K.8, I'm not sure if I got through K.9 yet. The young Wolfgang was certainly talented, but I look forward to more strings and a little less harpsichord.


Ahh! You have plenty of time!! Enjoy it all!!!


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> View attachment 54304
> 
> 
> Hilding Rosenberg Piano Concerto No. 1
> Mats Widlund, piano
> Swedish Radio Symphony
> Petter Sundkvist
> 
> Unabashedly romantic concerto written in 1930. A fine work!
> 
> Just another example of one of the hundreds of deserving works unfairly assigned to obscurity.


It seems many outstanding compositions were tossed in the dustbin simply because they didn't conform to the fashion of the day. I believe this was especially the case during the post-WWII years, when the Darmstadt school set the standard for compositional style. I'm glad we're beginning to hear many of these works recorded--perhaps because recording companies are running out of options?


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> It seems many outstanding compositions were tossed in the dustbin simply because they didn't conform to the fashion of the day. I believe this was especially the case during the post-WWII years, when the Darmstadt school set the standard for compositional style. I'm glad we're beginning to hear many of these works recorded--perhaps because recording companies are running out of options?


So many fine works just accumulating dust and not just American.

I will be playing those Rosenberg piano concertos often. As long as I am alive, so will he!!!


----------



## Bruce

George O said:


> Music for Solo Viola
> 
> Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)
> 
> Sonata, op 25, no 1
> 
> Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
> 
> Élégie
> 
> Max Reger (1873-1916)
> 
> Suite No 1, op 131d
> Suite No 3, op 131d
> 
> Walter Trampler, viola
> 
> on RCA (NYC), from 1967


Fabulous recording! I used to have a copy of this, and don't know what happened to it. The Hindemith especially really stands out among solo string compositions, IMO.


----------



## senza sordino

A bit of this 'n' that
William Schuman Symphonies 3&5







Boccherini Guitar Quintets Dm, E and Bb







John Williams plays Spanish Guitar Music


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Waldszenen










In mood for more Schumann. Autumn is in full swing in the Northern Plains of USA.


----------



## Bruce

I began today with Webern's Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6, Simon Rattle conducting the City of Birmingham SO, and continued with

Sowerby's Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings, performed by John Welsh and the Fairfield Orchestra, David Mulbury on the organ, then
Copland's Three Latin American Sketches, performed by the composer and the New Philharmonia Orchestra
And finished up with Marcel Tyberg's 2nd Symphony, performed by Falletta and the Buffalo Symphony Orchestra. 

Seems I relied rather heavily on Naxos today. 

Should be able to get more time for listening later today.


----------



## Guest

While I prefer the Goldberg Variations on the piano, this string trio arrangement by Dmitry Sitkovetsky sheds some interesting light on the voices due to the timbre differences between the three instruments. The SACD audio is excellent.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

opus55 said:


> Schumann: Waldszenen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In mood for more Schumann. Autumn is in full swing in the Northern Plains of USA.


It seems Richter's been busy today .


----------



## opus55

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> It seems Richter's been busy today .


Your post inspired me to listen to it 

I decided to spend the rest of the afternoon with Delibes' Lakme. First time listening to the entire work.


----------



## ptr

*Edvard Grieg* - Music for Choir (Bis)
(Ved Rondane (At Rondane), Op.33 No.9 / Jeg lagde mig så sildig (I Lay Down So Late) / o religiøse kor (Two Religious Choral Songs) / Margrethes vuggesang (Margaret's Cradle Song), Op.15 No.1 / Kveldssang for Blakken (Goodnight Song for Dobbin), Op.61 No.5 / Landkjenning (Land-Sighting), Op.31 / Våren (Last Spring), Op.33 No.2 / I Folketone (In the Folk Style) / Fire Salmer (Four Psalms), Op.74)










Det Norske Solistkor u. Grete Pedersen

/ptr


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Dussek (1731-1799): Sinfonia in B Flat, Altner Bb3

Aapo Hakkinen conducting the Helsinki Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> It seems many outstanding compositions were tossed in the dustbin simply because they didn't conform to the fashion of the day. I believe this was especially the case during the post-WWII years, when the Darmstadt school set the standard for compositional style. I'm glad we're beginning to hear many of these works recorded--perhaps because recording companies are running out of options?


The Darmstadt school really only ruled the day within a very select group. In America alone you had various extensions of the 12-tone method (rather than total serialism) as well as the remaining Neoclassicists like Copland and Neoromantics such as Barber, to say nothing of the experimental group headed by Cage. In England nothing even resembling Darmstadt serialism took hold, as Britten and Tippett were and remain the best-known and most often feted composers of their country from that era. Within France, Messiaen continued to go his own way, as did Dutilleux, and Ligeti and Lutoslawski, while momentarily interested in the possibilities of serialism, quickly distanced themselves from it. In Germany, Hans Werner Henze quickly moved away from the 12-tone method to draw upon a wide variety of styles, which earned him scorn in some circles, perhaps, but he earned success elsewhere. In Japan, there were very few composers with more than a passing interest in serial technique. In the Soviet Union, of course, serialism was forbidden as ill-suited to the socialist realism aesthetic.

In terms of the compositions that were performed, recorded, and given awards, serial techniques of any kind were only ever on the margins. Now, it may be true, as some have said, that within some universities it was seen as the one and only true way forward, but the universities have never decided the direction in which music is to go. Composers and compositions were as diverse as ever, even among the most well-known.

That said, it is true that record companies today are more frequently recording the works of less well-known composers, but it's not as if only the avant-garde were recorded before. It's happening across the board, too, as they record less well-known Romantics, Classical era, Baroque era, and pre-Baroque composers of all nationalities.


----------



## Mahlerian

Musik in Versailles: Marais, d'Anglebert, Forqueray
Gustav Leonhardt, Sigiswald Kujiken, Wieland Kujiken


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Goldberg Variations* Rosalyn Tureck (piano) on VAi







Possibly my favourite recording of the Goldberg Variations. I am reminded somewhat of Gould - but a less wilful reading than his. I understand that Glen Gould was enthusiastic about her Bach, but I believe the feeling wasn't mutual.

For me this is superb!


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich, Sym #1, Bernstein, New York Phil.


----------



## dgee

Is there any hard evidence for "Darmstadt panic" - that truly fine composers and works were held down due ? I know there's a lot of anecdotes that add up to not much imho and as Mahlerian points out don't really match up to the reality of who was composing and getting played in that 1930-1970 period. Compare it to the glaring and systematic musical suppression of the Nazis! I wonder if Darmstadt panic is a strawman for people who are looking to indict serialism, but happy to be pointed to some reading, not that it would change my enjoyment of the music of a number of the pro/antagonists

Anyhow, happier times with an old fav - the second act is essentially perfect


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Rachmaninov's Symphony No. 3* from this LP box set:










Rachmaninov: Symphonies Nos. 1-3; Youth Symphony; The Bells; Symphonic Dances / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw O

On Friday, I ordered Mariss Janson's set of Rachmaninov symphonies with the St. Petersburg PO. It'll be interesting to compare his recordings with Ashkenazy's.


----------



## joen_cph

On the night of the elections in Ukraine & in the hope for an improved future for its people, though it will take time to overcome the trouble.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 29 in E-Flat Major (Emanuel Ax).









Great to come back to this record. Ax has a great touch here, imo; his playing is very lyrical and accents the music very well.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-7* Wilhelm Kempff on DG.








Magnificent accounts of these early Beethoven piano sonatas from the 8 CD set of the complete piano sonatas. This is the earlier set Kempff recorded in mono in the early to mid 1950's. I've seen reviews that claim this set to be superior to the later stereo set (which I haven't heard).


----------



## Guest

Aah...70 minutes of tortured chromaticism.


----------



## OlivierM

Petersen Quartett, as excellent as usual.


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier, on the radio:

Composer Of The Week Jonathan Harvey:

Song Offerings - Penelope Walmsley-Clark (sop), London Sinfonietta/George Benjamin (Nimbus NI 5649)
Chant - Benjamin Carat (cello) (Assai 222242)
Percussion Concerto - Peter Prommel (perc), Netherlands Radio Phil/Péter Eötvös (Nimbus NI 5649)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert:
Die Forelle
Ave Maria
Erlkonig
I can't help it, I just _keep_ listening to Die Forelle and Der Erlkonig. They're so singable (I wonder why!).


----------



## SimonNZ

^Whose recordings are you playing, MS?


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.42 in D Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Christmas Story and others.*

I didn't like this recording in my car. It sounds better on my home stereo. I think my other recording by Rene Jacobs has more energy from the singers, but this one has the Roskilde Cathedral Organ, an authentic 17th-Century organ.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata 166 "Where goest Thou?"

For Cantate - Leipzig, 1724

Helmut Barbe, cond. (1960)

edit: I just did the numbers and it turns out I'll be finishing this pass at the complete cantatas on Christmas Eve


----------



## bejart

Krommer: Flute Quintet in E Minor, Op.55

Bruno Meier on flute with the Stamitz Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek, violin -- Jan Peruska and Jan Simon, violas -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Havergal Brian: Symphony No. 1 - The Gothic - Live 1966 *
Sir Adrian Boult & the BBC Symphony Orchestra et al.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Rachmaninov's choral symphony "The Bells" from this same set:










Tremendous.

It's appropriate that this work is performed by the Concertgebouw Orchestra. I just read that Rachmaninov dedicated "The Bells" to that orchestra and conductor Willem Mengelberg.


----------



## Bruce

dgee said:


> Is there any hard evidence for "Darmstadt panic" - that truly fine composers and works were held down due ? I know there's a lot of anecdotes that add up to not much imho and as Mahlerian points out don't really match up to the reality of who was composing and getting played in that 1930-1970 period. Compare it to the glaring and systematic musical suppression of the Nazis! I wonder if Darmstadt panic is a strawman for people who are looking to indict serialism, but happy to be pointed to some reading, not that it would change my enjoyment of the music of a number of the pro/antagonists
> 
> Anyhow, happier times with an old fav - the second act is essentially perfect
> 
> View attachment 54321


I'm not sure it was a true panic, as much as it was simply the fashion of the day. And I think it depends a lot on who was responsible for concert programming--perhaps more so than what audiences wanted to hear. If the "powers that be" demanded the tougher, less audience-pleasing music of the Darmstadt school, it would have been more difficult for composers of more Romantically-styled works to get heard. And in the academic environment, there may also have been pressures for composers to produce works that were pushing the limits of what music was capable of expressing.

That said, I don't mean to come across as asserting there were any hard, concrete rules for what was being composed and performed. I think it was merely a tendency, which may have had some strong influences on musical culture.

One book you may want to read that touches on the Darmstadt school is a fascinating study of music in the 20th century by the New York Times music critic Alex Ross, called The Rest is Noise: Listening to the Twentieth Century. Very readable, and an excellent introduction to many of the musical trends in the last 100 years.


----------



## Bruce

OlivierM said:


> View attachment 54328
> 
> Petersen Quartett, as excellent as usual.


I find this to be an excellent recording of the Quintet. Beautifully played.


----------



## Bruce

Starting this evening with Persichetti's Dryden Liturgical Suite, played by Marilyn Mason. As far as I know the only source of this work is the Pipedreams Archive, at http://pipedreams.publicradio.org/listings/

Then on to Hindemith's Second Piano Sonata in G, performed by Hans Petermandl.
And Milhaud's Les Songes performed by Rosi & Toni Grunshlag (duo pianists).

If there's time, I hope to get to Hindemith's 2nd Kammermusik, Op. 36, No. 1 for Piano and Orchestra.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> ^Whose recordings are you playing, MS?


Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## D Smith

Finishing up this Sunday evening with some Mozart, just the ticket before the work week starts again. Piano Concertos 23 & 24. Gieseking/Karajan.


----------



## Guest

Three virtuoso Russian musicians playing virtuoso Russian music--can't beat that!


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto - Yuri Bashmet, viola, Valery Gergiev, cond.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

^I'm listening to a viola concerto too - Bartok's.


----------



## SimonNZ

^tsk, tsk...now I have to ask you again who's playing


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> I'm not sure it was a true panic, as much as it was simply the fashion of the day. And I think it depends a lot on who was responsible for concert programming--perhaps more so than what audiences wanted to hear. If the "powers that be" demanded the tougher, less audience-pleasing music of the Darmstadt school, it would have been more difficult for composers of more Romantically-styled works to get heard. And in the academic environment, there may also have been pressures for composers to produce works that were pushing the limits of what music was capable of expressing.


In concert programming, most people are scared of anything too far out of the ordinary. Even rare works by well-known composers are avoided in favor of the ones concertgoers already know.

At any rate, a lot of composers moved into writing chamber and solo works, probably in part because then they could be assured performances. Works of this era frequently call for rare instruments, electronic interpolations, and/or unusual setups (such as having the players spread out throughout the hall) that don't necessarily lend themselves to traditional performance ensembles and venues. Groups specializing in contemporary music, such as the Ensemble Intercontemporain and the SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden, have also appeared since.



Bruce said:


> That said, I don't mean to come across as asserting there were any hard, concrete rules for what was being composed and performed. I think it was merely a tendency, which may have had some strong influences on musical culture.


True, but there were a lot of tendencies within Darmstadt, and a lot of uncertainty as to what the future of music was going to be. Was it electronic music? Experimental music a la Cage? Aleatoric music a la Boulez and Stockhausen (both whom moved away from it rather quickly)? 12-tone method? Another kind of serial technique? Composers since have generally been able to combine elements of several of the above, but at the time they seemed in some way mutually exclusive.



Bruce said:


> One book you may want to read that touches on the Darmstadt school is a fascinating study of music in the 20th century by the New York Times music critic Alex Ross, called The Rest is Noise: Listening to the Twentieth Century. Very readable, and an excellent introduction to many of the musical trends in the last 100 years.


I think it's a pretty good survey, and like you said, very readable for the layman, but it doesn't cover the post-War era quite as well as the pre-War era, I find. I did appreciate his pointing out the naming convention of "abstractions in the plural", though!


----------



## JACE

Debussy: La Mer; Rachmaninoff: The Isle of the Dead / Fritz Reiner, Chicago SO


----------



## papsrus

Mozart: Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## papsrus

... followed by: Elgar -- Cello Concerto, Jacqueline Du Pre w/ LSO (EMI)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

papsrus said:


> ... followed by: Elgar -- Cello Concerto, Jacqueline Du Pre w/ LSO (EMI)
> View attachment 54337


Oh, I love that recording! Du Pré does it so well.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Horst Stein, L'Orchestra de la Suisse Romande*


----------



## dgee

I agree with Mahlerian on finding Ross good pre-war but odd post-war - he tends to want to emphasise American minimalism, mainly at the expense of European developments (only mentioning IRCAM and Spectralism in passing!). Probably goes to show my own predelictions!

Anyhow, some more current listening


----------



## SimonNZ

dgee said:


> I agree with Mahlerian on finding Ross good pre-war but odd post-war - he tends to want to emphasise American minimalism, mainly at the expense of European developments (only mentioning IRCAM and Spectralism in passing!). Probably goes to show my own predelictions!


I was recently discussing with a friend how Marx and Marxism has been largely written out of the intellectual history of the twentieth century over the last two or three decades, despite many artistic position being now inexplicable without understanding the influence that Marxism once had. I was saddened to see that Ross followed this trend. (though I enjoyed the book and found it worthwhile in many other ways)

playing now:










Marin Marais' Pieces De Viole, Fourth Book, 1717 - Jordi Savall et al


----------



## papsrus

MoonlightSonata:

Vinyl copy is a fairly old and well-worn. So, just ordered the Du Pre complete EMI box set on CD.


----------



## Mahlerian

SimonNZ said:


> I was recently discussing with a friend how Marx and Marxism has been largely written out of the intellectual history of the twentieth century over the last two or three decades, despite many artistic position being now inexplicable without understanding the influence that Marxism once had. I was saddened to see that Ross followed this trend. (though I enjoyed the book and found it worthwhile in many other ways)


It is true that there were a number of 20th century composers who were committed Marxists (Eisler, Nono, Henze) and several others with distinct socialist sympathies (such as Copland). I can't imagine Nono's theater works without his political viewpoint.

The other weird omission from Ross's book is the majority of German music post-WWII outside of a few mentions of Stockhausen. Not much about Zimmermann, Hartmann, or Henze.

Most histories of 20th century music become suddenly sparse or fragmented when reaching that period, though, as all of the strands that started then are still continuing today.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

OH. . . MY. . . GOD!!!

Berlioz' _Requiem_ requires a monumental orchestra-- the biggest in history to my knowledge. It requires 180 players-- plus an additional four orchestras in the distance containing 38 brass winds; and of course a choral section of 80 female voices, 60 tenors, and 70 basses.

The '_Requiem_,' '_Kyrie_,' _'Dies Irae_,' _'Tuba Mirum_' and '_Lacrymosa_' cuts on this Colin Davis/LSO performance from 1971 are absolutely tremendous sounding. This is Berlioz' "Opus 5"?!!! Are you_ kidding_ me? A towering work of staggering genius.

The last couple of minutes of the _Kyrie_ has this ominous section with the strings (right before it lapses off into being peaceful and fading out at the end) that completely blew me away. Twenty seconds of music or so?-- I can't remember exactly. The cue is something that could have been used in the movie _The Omen_: dark, glamorous, threatening-- absolutely thrilling.

The Pentatone cd sounds amazing. The choral balances and timbres of the Wandsworth School Boys' Choir are nothing short of jaw-dropping.


----------



## brotagonist

I am exercising while hearing (notice the use of the passive verb, hearing, rather than the active one, listening) KA Hartmann's Symphonies 7 & 8 (Metzmacher/Bamberg SO). I can hear it all through my place, but I am coming into the living room for sips of Tie Guan Yin between sets.


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Clarinet Concerto
Stanley Drucker
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Irresistible concerto. First half, lyrical, leading into a virtuoso cadenza, then a jazzy conclusion.

A splendid, clever work!


----------



## JACE

Another Sibelius LP:










*4 Legends from "The Kalevala," Op. 22 (more commonly known as "The Lemminkäinen Suite") / Lukas Foss, Buffalo PO*

That's some tripped-out, psychedelic cover artwork. Bet you'd never guess that the LP was recorded in 1968.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: A concert by the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Kahane conducting. Haydn's Cello Concerto No. 1 in C, Jean-Guihen Queyras cello. Smashing performance! Thought we were going to lose a cello there...


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): Piano Sonata in C Sharp Minor, Op.4, No.3

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## brotagonist

^ Pretty cover, bejart 

I'm doing a light preliminary listen to a new album by a composer I had never heard of before yesterday:

Johann David Heinichen









Concerti Grandi
Goebel/Musica Antiqua Köln

When I saw what label it was on, I know this was worth trying out. The cover art doesn't turn me off  I'd never heard of the performers either, so I had only the label to go on.

Now that I have read the liner notes and Wikipedia, I recognize that this is a composer of significant import, whose music has languished in obscurity, until recently.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 / Karajan, Philharmonia O*


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's Philosopher Symphony, Dorati and his Hungarians. No matter what I choose by Haydn, just can't miss!


----------



## Bruce

Time to squeeze in one last work today, Ravel's Sonata for Violin and Cello. Despite the reduced forces, I prefer this to his string quartet. I recorded this off the radio many, many years ago, and have no idea who the performers are. At that time, believe it or not, I didn't think that was important.


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> Haydn's Philosopher Symphony, Dorati and his Hungarians. No matter what I choose by Haydn, just can't miss!


Ah! One of my favorite Haydn symphonies! Wonderful choice!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_ from this set:










Scriabin: The Symphonies / Vladimir Ashkenazy, DSO Berlin


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this new working week with Bernstein ( 80 CD's is a substantial number )

CD 39
1. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
2. Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81
3. Brahms: Serenade No. 2 in A Major for Small Orch., Op. 16
4. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn, Op. 56a

CD 40
1. Britten: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell, Op. 34
2. Britten: Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a from Peter Grimes
3. Britten: Passacaglia, Op. 33b from Peter Grimes
4. Britten: Suite on English Folk Tunes, "A Time There Was...", Op. 90
5. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orch: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell, Op. 34


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm going to get emotionally _WRECKED_ right now:









_
"Tu che le vanita"_










_"Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen"_










What else? "_Der Abscheid_." Dame Janet just _decimates me_ every time. Absolutely sublime.


----------



## OlivierM

So I finally found a contemporary composer, doing fully romantic stuff (at least on this cd).
It was complete chance, at the disc shop. Didn't know the name, just saw it was a chamber music disc, and then, smartphone helping, that he had made a conference at the _Collège de France_ about atonality which made Dusapin, Manoury and Boulez react vehemently, so much that bird names started to fly, which, retrospectively, gives my insight about why the thread I had started about this topic suffered from "closure"


----------



## Pugg

​Time to go to *Mendelsshon.*

*Janowitz ,Lang , Blochwitz and Adam.*
Kurt Masur conducting this wonderful work.


----------



## SimonNZ

Georges Aperghis' Signaux - XASAX


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm going to get emotionally _WRECKED_ right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> "Tu che le vanita"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else? "_Der Abscheid_." Dame Janet just _decimates me_ every time. Absolutely sublime.


How on earth did you cope? I'd be a sodden wreck by now!


----------



## SimonNZ

Charles Wuorinen's Times Encomium


----------



## MagneticGhost

Borodin - Complete Piano Music - Marco Rapetti

Great disc - Accomplished playing - Great tunes - Great fun
Includes 'In the Steppes of Central Asia' for 4 hands


----------



## violadude

New CD #5:









This CD contains:

*Erster Dopperlgesang for viola, cello and orchestra
Dritte Musik, Dem Andenken Kurt Kocherscheidts for violin and orchestra
Musik fur Oboe und Orcherster
Styx Und Lethe for Cello and Orchestra*

My first impressions

As you can see, this CD is comprised of what is essentially four concertos, in one case a double concerto, by German composer Wolfgang Rihm (Hey! my middle name is Wolfgang  ). He's very prolific and is has gained quite a bit of success in terms of number of recordings. His musical language I find very engaging and charged with expression.

*Erster Dopperlgesang:* This double concerto for viola and cello is the earliest work on the disc. Though I don't have as firm a grasp on Rihm's musical development as I do some other composers, I do believe this work was written slightly before he came to his matured style. Rihm has his roots in the German Expressionism of Schoenberg and Berg and you can definitely hear it in this work and even in his more mature style. A dark tone and explosive orchestral writing dominate this piece. Though the piece sounds contemporary enough, there are some very traditional styles of duet writing that stick out through the barrage of "non-traditional" ways of writing. You can clearly hear old style harmonies and imitative configurations littered throughout the piece, mostly in the two solo voices. I am quite attracted to this combination of old and new. Funny enough, pure major chords, when they do arrive, actually stick out as "accented" in this context since there are relatively few of them. Another instrument that is particularly prominent in the texture is the snare drum, which gets an extended, haunting solo at the very end of the piece. I liked this piece a lot even though it may ultimately be the most derivative work on the CD. It's not derivative enough to make someone like me roll my eyes and that's a good thing haha.

*Dritte Musik, Dem Andenken Kurt Kocherscheidts*: This is the violin concerto on the disc, written much later in Rihm's life. This is definitely mature Rihm. The orchestral writing is interesting because it sounds full of activity and yet very sparse at the same time. Rihm in this piece keeps the accompaniment very minimal for the most part; a large part of the work has the violin accompanied only by some sort of skinned drum (a bongo perhaps? I have no idea). The piano is also a large part of the accompaniment, although it doesn't play much at a time besides single chords. The writing for the violin is very acrobatic and fluid. There are moments in this piece where Rihm's use of silence and stillness is striking, especially contrasted to his usual rupturous writing. He also very much likes klangfarbenmelodie techniques and uses them frequently, not only in this piece but in the others as well, which I like.

*Musik fur Oboe und Orcherster*: Hopefully, everyone on this forum can recognize German words well enough to know what this piece is scored for. This is by far the most lyrical of the 4 pieces. The piece starts out with a beautifully melodic solo for oboe to set the more lyrical tone of this piece. This is another piece where in a lot of places the orchestration is fairly sparse and pointillistic in most places and for the most part the oboe spins out long beautiful melodies over the top of all of it. This is probably the most lyrical, in a "traditional" sense, that you could hope to get in a contemporary piece, even containing many "traditional" chords, without at all sacrificing the originality or modernity of the composer's language. The end is quite peculiar. Instead of ending in Rihm's usual dark and expressionist style, it's rather like a crazy frenzy of circus-like activity with a joviality that's pretty unusual of Rihm from what I've heard.

*Styx Und Lethe*: The last piece was the most melodic of these four concertos and this one is by far the densest and probably most complex. The most striking part of this work is the use of the soloist, which for much of the piece does not sing over the top of the orchestra, but rumbles beneath it. Not that the writing is not impressive or virtuosic but it is very low and underneath other things but very clear as well. The orchestration in this piece, like the last two pieces of Rihm's mature work is pointilistic and never stays on one timbre for too long. This concerto is also deliberately designated to the lower extremes of the orchestra for much of the piece. The higher instruments don't even enter into the fray until a good 4 minutes into the piece. It's a very effective technique that makes it sound like the first 4 minutes were a huge buildup to that moment where the high instruments enter, even though there was still a good amount of variation in every other element that might be considered part of a buildup. I found the solo writing as well as the orchestral writing very impressive. Funnily enough, since the cello started the piece in its most extreme lows, it ends the piece in its most extreme highs, giving the sense that we have explored every possibility of the instrument by the end. I'd like to give more details on this piece, but I've only heard it once, so ya.


----------



## mirepoix

Milhaud: Le Train Bleu. German Radio Saarbrucken-Kaiserslautern Philharmonic Orchestra, Robert Reimer









Another ballet that I'll probably never get to see outside of video. But at least I can enjoy the music.


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> *Edvard Grieg* - Music for Choir (Bis)
> (Ved Rondane (At Rondane), Op.33 No.9 / Jeg lagde mig så sildig (I Lay Down So Late) / o religiøse kor (Two Religious Choral Songs) / Margrethes vuggesang (Margaret's Cradle Song), Op.15 No.1 / Kveldssang for Blakken (Goodnight Song for Dobbin), Op.61 No.5 / Landkjenning (Land-Sighting), Op.31 / Våren (Last Spring), Op.33 No.2 / I Folketone (In the Folk Style) / Fire Salmer (Four Psalms), Op.74)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Det Norske Solistkor u. Grete Pedersen
> 
> /ptr


Just been enjoying this sumptuous disc too.
I have very recently discovered his Op.74 courtesy of the Project. But the whole of this disc is full of wonderful A Capella works.

I wouldn't normally seek Grieg out but perhaps I should dig around into his non-mainstream output a little more if this is an indication of his hidden gems.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.1, No.3

Jaroslav Krecek conducting the Capella Istrapolitana


----------



## George O

John Adams (1947- )

The Wound-Dresser

text by Walt Whitman 
Sanford Sylvan, baritone
Naoka Tanaka, violin
Chris Gekker, trumpet

Fearful Symmetries

Orchestra of St. Luke's / John Adams

on Elektra Nonesuch (Beverly Hills, California), from 1989


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony no 3.*
*Solti , Dernesch *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> How on earth did you cope? I'd be a sodden wreck by now!


Well. . . I don't; or rather, can't.

From about five minutes deep into on the Baker/Kubelik "_Der Abschied_" I completely lose it. The part of the score where the babbling brook comes in, where Baker then sings: _"Der Bach singt voller Wohllaut durch das Dunkel. Die Blumen blassen im Dämmerschein._" ("The brook sings out clear through the darkness.The flowers pale in the twilight.")--- _slays_ me. I can't follow the libretto very well from here onwards because my eyes are always welling up with tears and breathing sometimes becomes difficult.

No other performance of _Das Lied von Der Erde_ moves me like this one.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*CD2 of Leopold Stokowski: The Stereo Collection 1954-1975
*
*Dimitri Shostakovich:*

Symphony No. 6
The Age of Gold (Ballet Suite)

*Aram Khachaturian *

Symphony No.3 'Simfoniya-poema'

_Leopold Stokowski & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Mary Sauer - Organ)
_








This disc is truly fantastic - in every possible dimension Stokowski and his Chicago forces are white hot. Two of the pieces particularly stand out.

The Shostakovich Sixth Symphony is astounding and atmospheric - totally absorbing. This may be my favourite recording of the piece.

The second piece is Aram Khachaturian's Third Symphony. Both Composer and Composition are new to me but this piece is phenomenal. I have listened to this piece three times in a row and I really love it, the performance is truly something else.

I will definitely be investigating Aram Khachaturian in the new year. In the meantime, I notice his Second Symphony has been recorded by Stokowski and included in his EMI Boxed-Set - The Maverick Conductor so this will be my next point of call after I have listened to the Shostakovich pieces on the disc one more time.


----------



## Orfeo

*Howard Hanson*
Opera in three acts "Merry Mount."
-Lawrence Tibbett, Gota Ljungberg, Gladys Swarthout, Edward Johnson, Alfredo Gandolfi, et al.
-The MET Opera Orchestra and Chorus/Tulio Serafin.

*Luis Gianneo*
Piano works (Piano Sonatas nos. I, II, III, Three Preludes, Sonatina, etc.).
-Elena Dabul, Alejandro Cremanschi, Dora De Marinis, Fernando Viano, piano.

*Alberto Ginastera *
Piano Concerti nos. I & II.
-Dora De Marinis, piano.
-The Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/Julio Malaval.


----------



## csacks

After a short brake for a work/holidays trip to Turkey, I am back to work. Just to avoid shocking experiences, like coming back and listen heavy and dark music, I started with Rossini´s Overtures. Frerenc Fricsy and RIAS Symphonic Orchestra Berlin.


----------



## Bruce

SimonNZ said:


> Charles Wuorinen's Times Encomium


Wow! I haven't heard this since I was in high school--and that's going back more years than I care to admit. Didn't like it then, but those were the days when I thought Scriabin was too modern, and couldn't stand him, either. I'll have to pull this out and give it another listen.


----------



## Bruce

AClockworkOrange said:


> *CD2 of Leopold Stokowski: The Stereo Collection 1954-1975
> *
> *Dimitri Shostakovich:*
> 
> Symphony No. 6
> The Age of Gold (Ballet Suite)
> 
> *Aram Khachaturian *
> 
> Symphony No.3 'Simfoniya-poema'
> 
> _Leopold Stokowski & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Mary Sauer - Organ)
> _
> View attachment 54356
> 
> 
> This disc is truly fantastic - in every possible dimension Stokowski and his Chicago forces are white hot. Two of the pieces particularly stand out.
> 
> The Shostakovich Sixth Symphony is astounding and atmospheric - totally absorbing. This may be my favourite recording of the piece.
> 
> The second piece is Aram Khachaturian's Third Symphony. Both Composer and Composition are new to me but this piece is phenomenal. I have listened to this piece three times in a row and I really love it, the performance is truly something else.
> 
> I will definitely be investigating Aram Khachaturian in the new year. In the meantime, I notice his Second Symphony has been recorded by Stokowski and included in his EMI Boxed-Set - The Maverick Conductor so this will be my next point of call after I have listened to the Shostakovich pieces on the disc one more time.


I hope you enjoy your exploration of Khachaturian. If I might suggest a place to start, it would be with his violin concerto, his piano concerto, his Gayne Ballet Suite (the adagio of which was used in Kubrik's 2001: A Space Odyessy, and is a beautiful, ethereal piece), and his ballet Spartacus.


----------



## ptr

*Heitor Villa-Lobos* - Obra completa para violão solo (Kuarup Brasil)










Sergio Assad & Odair Assad

Lovely playing as usual with the Assad Brothers, but the sound is marred by a odd swirling reverb that confuses the ear!

/ptr


----------



## Bruce

Starting with some vocal music today:

Ebben, ne Andro Lontana from Catalani's La Wally
Mercè, Dilette Amiche from Verdi's I Vespri Siciliani
Si, Mi Chiamano Mimi from Puccini's La Bohème
Ein Traum ist mir Erscheinen from John Adams's Jerusalem (Not the Adams of Harmonium and Harmonielehre)
Waldandacht by Franz Abt
Lenski's Aria from Tchaikovsky's Eugen Onegin

This came from a couple of those Amazon Big Boxes, or Must Have boxes which you can get for a dollar. 

Finally some longer works:

Les Nuits d'éte by Berlioz, sung by Anne Sophie von Otter and Marc Minkowsky conducting the Musiciens du Louvre-Grenoble (Perhaps my favorite recording of this. von Otter doesn't belt out the vocal part, but consistently sings with a pure, lucid voice)

And to end with a bang, the third act of Wagner's Tannhäuser --the recording with Sotin, Kollo, Ludwig, et al, and Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. Still my favorite Wagner opera.


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANT DE LA SIBIL-LA
_Mallorca & València, 1400-1560_
*Spanish Anonymous*
La Capella Reial De Catalunya
Montserrat Figueras; soprano
Jordi Savall; viola da gamba, director

Alia Vox


----------



## Vasks

_Wie schoen ist Schoenberg?_


----------



## JACE

NP:








*BRAHMS: Chamber Music (complete)*
Disc 7 - Horn Trio in E flat major, Op.40; Piano Quintet in F minor, Op.34 / The Nash Ensemble

Lovely.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Paganini* birthday (1782), via *Rachmaninov*.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vasks said:


> _Wie schoen ist Schoenberg?_


Under Boulez and Schaeffer, _sehr schoen, naturlich!_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas, K330 through 332.*


----------



## Vaneyes

drpraetorus said:


> *Shostakovich, Sym #1*, Bernstein, New York Phil.


As with many LB recs, I prefer this earlier version.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vasks said:


> _Wie schoen ist Schoenberg? _
> 
> View attachment 54359


_Mit Chrissie- absolut schön._


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> Musik in Versailles: Marais, d'Anglebert, Forqueray
> Gustav Leonhardt, Sigiswald Kujiken, Wieland Kujiken


Re cover art, not much has changed, though the oval walls or fencing in front of the entrance is long gone. Ongoing restoration of the palace is mahvellous.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES POUR LUTH BAROQUE
_BWV 1010 & 1012_
*J.S. Bach*
Hopkinson Smith

Astrée


----------



## millionrainbows

Despite the ridiculous, pitiful cover illustration, of a banshee-like Virgil Fox with his gaping maw open, shaking his fist at the powers that be, this is a good disc. Recorded August 28-31, 1977, these are Virgil Fox's last recordings, and these sessions are the only ones he ever did completely digitally (to digital tape). He died 3 years later, on October 25, 1980.

Often dismissed as a showman by critics, and criticized for his willingness to play electronic organs (for touring purposes), Fox was in fact a highly trained musician, and played Bach with more passion than I have ever heard. He chose to make a direct contact with his audience, as evidenced in the Heavy Organ concerts, recorded live at the Fillmore/Winterland ballrooms, to a then "hippie" audience, who responded very positively.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> No other performance of _Das Lied von Der Erde_ moves me like this one.


Nor me. Not even Ferrier with Walter.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bruce said:


> I hope you enjoy your exploration of Khachaturian. If I might suggest a place to start, it would be with his violin concerto, his piano concerto, his Gayne Ballet Suite (the adagio of which was used in Kubrik's 2001: A Space Odyessy, and is a beautiful, ethereal piece), and his ballet Spartacus.


I'd agree with that. His third is terrible trash really!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Music for the Theatre
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Copland at his very best, alternating nostalgic and jazzy elements.
"Interlude" is an achingly beautiful light swing, like a soft, gentle breeze.

And has it been almost 25 years now since we lost both Bernstein and Copland?
Oh my!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, No. 8 in F major, Fidelio Overture
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

This is big, indulgent Brahms. It hasn't been my favorite interpretation, but I need to hear it again to see if my ears have changed.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor; Cello Sonata No. 2 in F Major (Mstislav Rostropovich; Rudolf Serkin).


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Connotations for Orchestra
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Copland as 12 tone composer.

At around the 13 minute point there is a lovely lyrical quote from Copland's own Third Symphony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Bruce said:


> I hope you enjoy your exploration of Khachaturian. If I might suggest a place to start, it would be with his violin concerto, his piano concerto, his Gayne Ballet Suite (the adagio of which was used in Kubrik's 2001: A Space Odyessy, and is a beautiful, ethereal piece), and his ballet Spartacus.


Thanks Bruce. Your suggestions most definitely welcome, thank you 

I didn't know about the use of a piece in 2001: A Space Odyssey. I'm sure I have a copy of the Soundtrack so I will have to have a look and see if I can find it.

Looking on Amazon, a couple of recordings caught my eye - but this recording in particular looks fascinating, featuring the Composer in the performances in one form or another. I have added it to my wish list for the time being.









Continuing my listening as noted in my initial post, I am presently listening to *Khachaturian's Symphony No. 2 'The Bell'* *performed by Stokowski with the Symphony of the Air* - Disc 9 of the EMI Boxed-Set "The Maverick Condcutor".

I cannot comment too much as I am on my first listen, but I am enjoying what I have heard so far thoroughly. As with the Third Symphony, I will need to give this repeated listens but that will be a pleasure based on what I have heard so far (two and a half movements).


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Copland as 12 tone composer.
> 
> At around the 13 minute point there is a lovely lyrical quote from Copland's own Third Symphony.


I prefer Inscape to Connotations when comparing his 12-tone pieces, though they are a bit of an anomaly in his output at any rate, and he never seemed quite comfortable with the idiom (there are a few others, like the Piano Quartet).


----------



## Vasks

Mahlerian said:


> Under Boulez and Schaeffer, _sehr schoen, naturlich!_


Jawohl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 1 "Titan"

London Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein

on La Voix de Son Maitre / EMI (France), from 1969
(same performance as the Unicorn release, but with a Klimt cover instead of a Horenstein portrait)

This has always been my favorite M1.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Karl Jenkins; Adiemus (1995).* Composed & orchestrated by Karl Jenkins. London Philharmonic, Miriam Stockley, vocals.

This is probably too "new age-y" for many, and almost for me. The reason I follow Jenkins is because I know him from Soft Machine, the British jazz/rock group. Also, a great incentive was that I found this in Goodwill for a paltry $2.
Mike Ratledge, also a Soft Machine alumnis, does the programmed percussion; there is also improvised percussion.

These are "ethnic" or "world" sounding pieces, an extended choral-type work, influenced by classical form, e.g. modified rondo, ternary, da capo aria. There is thematic unity throughout the work, rather than it being a collection of disparate pieces in song form.
The text was written phonetically, with syllabic elements which are essentially meaningless, but composed as instruments, as vehicles for mellisma, etc.

The song _*Cantus Insolitus *_sounds like it was lifted from Jenkins' earlier piece *Passacaglia* from the *Diamond Music* album.

Overall, I sort of like this, kinda-sort of....The harmonic progressions are very tonal, but of a "modified classical" flavor. Miriam Stockley is from South Africa, and is not a trained classical singer, but that leaves other options open to exploit her lower range, an octave below middle C. Also, the vocal stylings are reminiscent of African and Maori musics, sung fortissimo, without vibrato, which is typical of most ethnic singing. Her intonation is perfect. There are moments of transcendence in the slower parts..._*but...*_

The rhythmic sections are somewhat reminiscent of those cheezy "Riverdance" productions, which I detest; this must be a United Kingdom thing, using closely-miked vocals and modern musical production values derived from Andrew Lloyd Weber. If that's not enough to turn you off, I don't know what is; but it's well-worth two dollars.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 1 "Titan"
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein
> 
> on La Voix de Son Maitre / EMI (France), from 1969
> (same performance as the Unicorn release, but with a Klimt cover instead of a Horenstein portrait)
> 
> This has always been my favorite M1.


The Horenstein M1 is my favorite too.

:cheers:


----------



## contra7

Francis Poulenc - Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
Conductor: Georges Prêtre
Soloist: Maurice Duruflé


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This is the fastest _Poem of Ecstasy _I've heard. Not my cup of tea, but an interesting reading all the same.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 1 "Titan"
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein
> 
> on La Voix de Son Maitre / EMI (France), from 1969
> (same performance as the Unicorn release, but with a Klimt cover instead of a Horenstein portrait)
> 
> This has always been my favorite M1.


-- But can we _move _the Horenstein cover so that we can see the Klimt underneath?!!

_;D_


----------



## Blake

Perlman and Barenboim play some violin sonatas from Mozart. Disc 1.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> To continue my day of companionship with the Meister: *Tristan und Isolde*, performed by Daniel Barenboim and Berliner Philarmoniker, with Siegfried Jerusalem and Waltraud Meier in the title roles. Pure passion!
> 
> View attachment 53816


This all over again. I listen to it at least once a week lately.


----------



## Itullian

SiegendesLicht said:


> This all over again. I listen to it at least once a week lately.


One of the best recordings out there.


----------



## JJkul

In my K Catalog project, I just finished little Wolfgang's first symphony, K. 16. I think I'll get through his time in The Hague, which will be through K. 32, and take a little break, maybe watch Verdi's Otello on youtube or something.


----------



## csacks

Saint Saens´3rd violin concerto, by Itzhak Perlman, Daniel Barenboim and Le Orchestre De Paris. It is one of my favorites, albeit it is not very popular at the moment.


----------



## csacks

millionrainbows said:


> *Karl Jenkins; Adiemus (1995).* Composed & orchestrated by Karl Jenkins. London Philharmonic, Miriam Stockley, vocals.


It is a very nice record. I like it very much. Good choice


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lovely light music to work to.


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










*Chopin: Preludes, Op. 28; Piano Sonata No. 3 / Nikolai Demidenko*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Well, first a word on the recording. Warner were apparently not able to locate the original masters and so they have used the 1990 digital remaster as their source. As such, it hardly differs from the 1990 Callas Edition version, though that actually sounded rather better than the awful, noisy Everest LP pressing I used to own.

This recording of *Medea* has an unusual history. Callas desperately wanted to record it, but Legge had no interest it in so agreed to release her from her contract, when Ricordi, who were launching a new label, approached her about recording it. It has been variously released by EMI, Mercury, Everest and maybe others (I'm sure Res would be able to fill us in on its history and various incarnations).

However she was probably unwise to record it when she did, right after the Edinburgh performances of *La Sonnambula* when she was in ill health. Her voice isn't exactly wobbly above the stave here, but it does lack power, a power that she recovers when she sings the role in Dallas the following year.

That said, when I first got to know this opera, and this recording, I had no other point of reference, and it seemed pretty good to me. It was only later that I heard those barnstorming performances from Florence, La Scala and Dallas. It is only in comparison with herself that she fails. She is still a good deal better in the part than any other who attempted it, certainly a lot better than Gwyneth Jones and Sylvia Sass, who also made studio recordings of this Italian version.

The version of *Medea* that Callas sang is actually a hybrid. *Medee *was originally an _opera-comique_ in French with spoken dialogue. It was later translated into Italian, then recitatives were written by Franz Lachner for a German production. The version Callas performed was an Italian translation of the Lachner version for its 1909 La Scala premiere. Even so, each conductor Callas worked with (Gui, Rescino, Serafin, Schippers) prepared their own version of the score, and made their own cuts. Consequently no two Callas performances are the same.

Serafin's conception is essentially Classical, but his conducting varies from the somnolent to the dramatic. After a tautly conceived overture, the first scene up to Medea's entrance drags on interminably. I understand the necessity to establish an atmosphere of peace and calm, into which Medea bursts, but this goes too far.

Without foreknowledge of other performances by Callas, this is still a great performance of a difficult role. We lose some of the power and ferocity, but there are gains too. _Ricordi il giorni tu la prima volta quando m'hai veduta?_ is couched in the most melting tones, her duplicity in the scene with Creon, and the following duet with Jason brilliantly charted, and her scene with the children movingly intense. Vocally, for all that she is not in her best voice, she manages the angular writing and wide vocal leaps with consummate skill, her legato still wondrously intact. Note also how, in this Classical role, her use of portamento is more sparing.

When it comes to the supporting cast, Scotto is less of an advantage than you might expect, Pirazzini rather more (though not quite a match for Barbieri in Florence and at La Scala or Berganza in Dallas). Picchi, who sang Pollione to Callas's Norma in London in 1952, is rather good, though Vickers is even better in Dallas. Modesti makes a good Creon too, though I would prefer Zaccaria in Dallas.

So, all in all, still probably the best studio Medea you're likely to hear, and the sound (stereo, but still rather boxy) is a lot better than what you will hear in Florence, Milan or Dallas. Nevertheless all three of those performances are preferable, regardless of sound quality, for the white hot intensity Callas brings to the role.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Klemperer. Monumental.


----------



## Mahlerian

Telemann: Paris Quartets 1-6
Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt









Contrary to the cover, the other 6 are not included in this set.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Symphony no3. I used to have the Jochum recording on LP, and haven't heard the symphony in probably more than 20 years.









Penultimate disc with a very different side of Karajan; a sparkling performance of Offenbach's _Gaite Parisienne_, coupled to more light classics and Bartok's _Music for strings, percussion and celesta_.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to Bach Partitia No 2 ahead of a concert featuring this among other solo violin works
A virtuoso performance of a demanding piece


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54391
> 
> 
> Symphony no3. I used to have the Jochum recording on LP, and haven't heard the symphony in probably more than 20 years.
> 
> View attachment 54392
> 
> 
> Penultimate disc with a very different side of Karajan; a sparkling performance of Offenbach's _Gaite Parisienne_, coupled to more light classics and Bartok's _Music for strings, percussion and celesta_.


I really liked that Philharmonia Offenbach as well. Dusting was never so much fun.

-- and that DG Karajan/BPO Bruckner's Third has especially-great first and second movements--- to my ears at any rate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_La Valse_

Tortelier does a fine job, but Boulez is suavity itself.


----------



## Vaneyes

Screaming Skull R.I.P., with his band of renown (rec.1989/0).


----------



## JACE

Scriabin's First and Third Symphonies -- as performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy & the DSO Berlin:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mahlerian said:


> Telemann: Paris Quartets 1-6
> Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the cover, the other 6 are not included in this set.


oo, the Paris Quartets - some exquisite music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wow, my Hanover Band Beethoven Nine Symphonies, Overtures, and Missa Solemnis 7 disc set arrived today and low and behold, the first disc is signed by the director:








She also signed the back of the insert booklet.


----------



## ptr

Mozartabend:

- Piano Concerto No 27 KV 595 (DG)








Maria Joao Pires, piano; Orchestra Mozart u. Claudio Abbado

- Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major "Turkish" KV 219 (DG)








Giuliano Carmignola, Orchestra Mozart u. Claudio Abbado

- Piano Concerto No. 25 In C, KV 503 (DG)








Martha Argerich, Orchestra Mozart u. Claudio Abbado

- Symphony No.38 in D, KV 504 "Prague" (DG)








Orchestra Mozart u. Claudio Abbado

- Sinfonia concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon and Orchestra, in E flat, KV 297b (DG)








Lucas Macias Navarro, Alessandro Carbonare, Guilhaume Santana, Alessio Allegrini, Orchestra Mozart u. Claudio Abbado

Modern but quite inspired by the HIP movement! Perfect for a drab Monday evening!

/ptr


----------



## OlivierM

Double bass quintets, Onslow, is someone going to record a complete Onslow chamber works cycle (if so, rather sooner than later, pretty please)


----------



## Bruce

OlivierM said:


> View attachment 54398
> 
> Double bass quintets, Onslow, is someone going to record a complete Onslow chamber works cycle (if so, rather sooner than later, pretty please)


Sooner, I hope, too. Onslow wrote some beautiful music, and is a name I rarely see mentioned.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Scriabin's First and Third Symphonies -- as performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy & the DSO Berlin:


I've never heard Scriabin's first symphony, and have listened to the 3rd several times, but can't quite make any sense of it. Naxos has also recorded a version for piano, which helps me hear some of the themes, but I still struggle with this one.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in D Major, Hob. 16/37; Piano Sonata in B-Flat Major, Hob. 16/18 (Walter Olbertz).


----------



## Blake

Boston Symphony Chamber Players do Mozart - _Chamber Music for Winds and Strings._


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier, on the radio:

Composer Of The Week Jonathan Harvey:

The riot - Het Trio (Sargasso SCD 28044)
Scena - Elizabeth Layton (vln), BBC Scottish SO/Ivan Volkov (Aeon AECD 1090)
Marahi - Latvian Radio Choir/James Wood (Hyperion CDA 67835)
String Quartet No 3 - Arditti Quartet (Aeon AECD 0975)


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruce said:


> Wow! I haven't heard this since I was in high school--and that's going back more years than I care to admit. Didn't like it then, but those were the days when I thought Scriabin was too modern, and couldn't stand him, either. I'll have to pull this out and give it another listen.


It seems it hasn't aged well at all, I'm afraid - but I'll be very interested to hear what you make of it, having known it back at the time of release.

playing now:

















Bach's Cantata BWV 167 "Ye mortals, extol God's love"

For the Feast of Nativity of St John the Baptist - Leipzig, 1723

Masaaki Suzuki, cond. (1998)

Eric Milnes, cond. (2004)


----------



## Sid James

Lately, these:

*J. S. Bach* _Keyboard Concerto in F minor, BWV 1056_
*Haydn *_Piano Concerto in D major, Hob. XVIII:2_
*Mozart* _Piano Concerto in A major, KV 414_
- Alicia de Larrocha, piano / London Sinfonietta / David Zinman (Eloquence)

I really enjoyed the slow movements this listen, and I am aiming to listen to more of Mozart's piano concertos in particular.

*Smetana* 
_Ma Vlast (My Country)_
- Wiener Philharmoniker / Rafael Kubelik (Eloquence)

"He is the standard bearer and symbol of the history and liberation of his people," said Paul Stefan of *Smetana.* Like Verdi was to the Italians, and Sibelius was to the Finns, Smetana's significance for the Czechs went beyond music.

Smetana took part in the 1848 revolution against Hapsburg rule, and was forced in exile after, working in Sweden. A decade later Austrian rule became less harsh, partly due to their unsuccessful war with the Italians, and they started granting concessions to parts of their empire. For the Czechs, this spurred a period of nationalism in culture and politics too.

After his return in 1861, Smetana was at the forefront of musical life in Prague, in terms of being a teacher, critic, conductor and composer. The cycle of symphonic poems called *Ma Vlast* came later in Smetana's career, composed from the mid to late 1870's. At this time, he was beginning to suffer the onset of deafness, which eventually led to his mental decline.

The cycle is an epic portrayal of Czech (or Bohemian) landscape and history. The music is infused with melodies inspired by folk music. The orchestration, naturalistic effects and the unity of its musical ideas over such a long span of time are also noteworthy.

It consists of *Vysehrad* (the ancient castle of Bohemian kings), *Vltava* (a portrayal of the river flowing through Prague), *Sarka *(a valley north of Prague, named after the mythological character), *From Bohemia's Meadows and Forests*, also *Tabor* (the camp, introducing the Hussite war song) and *Blanik* (the hollow hill to which the Hussite patriots retreated in order to regroup for their final battle for liberation). Its easy to spot the thematic link between the last two - the end of one mirrors the start of the other.

*Vltava* being the most famous of these, here is part of its program published in the original score:

_"Two springs pour forth with their streams in the shade of the Bohemian forest, the one warm and gushing, the other cold and tranquil…the woodland brook, chattering along, becomes the river Moldau…it flows through dense woods amid which the joyous sounds of the chase resound, and the call of the hunter's horn is heard ever nearer and nearer. It flows through verdant meadows and lowlands, where a marriage feast is being celebrated with song and dance. At eve, in its glimmering wavelets, wood nymphs and naiads hold revels, and in these waters many a fortress and castle are reflected which bear witness to the bygone splendour of knight-errantry and to martial fame vanished with days of yore. At the rapids of St. John, the stream spreads onward, winds through cataracts, cleaves a path for its foaming torrent through the rocky gorge into the wide river bed in which it rolls on, in majestic calm, toward Prague, where, welcomed by time-honoured Vysehrad, it disappears from the poet's gaze far on the horizon."_

Finishing with yet another fav string quartet,* Borodin's* being amongst my more recent discoveries.

*Borodin* _String Quartet #2_
- Peformers: Fitzwilliam String Quartet (Eloquence)


----------



## Jeff W

Earlier, at the gym:









Symphony No. 5 & 7 of Beethoven. Hebert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## clara s

There are certain times that you sit in the couch relaxing,
and listening to good music, as I am doing tonight...

With the first notes of this specific piece, I feel the spirit wakening,
leaving the room for some other places.

I feel like my mind travels to exquisite parts of nature,
free from any convention.

Jean Sibelius, a strange personality, his violin concerto in D minor,
Leonidas Kavakos leads us to this mystical journey.

Pure pleasure


----------



## Badinerie

Headphones on Four Roses and...Veronique.


----------



## Sid James

JACE said:


> Debussy: La Mer; Rachmaninoff: The Isle of the Dead / Fritz Reiner, Chicago SO


That's such a commonsense coupling, I haven't seen it before. Obvious link is that both composers drew on Wagner, particularly the tone painting in his operas. The Sibelius Four Legends you where listening to is also part of that late 19th- early 20th century tendency to build on what Wagner did (so too, Smetana's Ma Vlast, which I just listened to).

Its these connections that really interest me, and how composers work with these influences and trends to create their own unique music.

Its about continuity and links, but I never thought of that before (another example are the preludes of Rachmaninov and Debussy, both commonly drawing on - amongst other things - Liszt).


----------



## Jeff W

Giving a listen to the Violin Concertos of Camille Saint-Saens. Fanny Clamagirand plays solo violin while Patrick Gallois leads the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä.


----------



## pmsummer

QSF PLAYS BRUBECK
*Dave Brubeck*
Quartet San Francisco
Jeremy Cohen, violin 
Alisa Rose, violins
Keith Lawrence, viola 
Michelle Djokic, cello

ViolinJazz


----------



## D Smith

I, too, have had an evening of Mozart The Uchida disc is fabulous.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hindemith*: Mathis der Maler, w. SFS/Blomstedt (rec.1987), w. Suisse Romande/Kletzki (rec.1968).

Lamely late am I in fulfilling a 10-4 "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement...but so be it.

It'd been sometime since I heard the work, or heard these recs, so it was a pleasure, not drudgery, as almost always SS is. A pleasure that is.

I had a favorite of these two owned recs, and that favorite is still the favorite.

It is Kletzki and the Suisse Romande. Though they don't enjoy the San Francisco sonics, they do enjoy throughout the interpretive skills of Kletzki. From the opening pages and further, we hear a patented Hindemith sound. The sullen, serene, morose, mysterious.

On this occasion, Blomstedt never fully captures this. Puzzlingly, he is more successful with it in other appropriate Hindemith works, such as Nobilissima Visione and Symphonia Serena.

Not the only SFS shortcoming in MdM. Dynamics could be better. A monotone impression makes melding easier, but obviously sacrifices the work.

As I'm now somewhat sacrificing this comparison...by necessarily rushing out and into The Wild.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I've never heard Scriabin's first symphony, and have listened to the 3rd several times, but can't quite make any sense of it. Naxos has also recorded a version for piano, which helps me hear some of the themes, but I still struggle with this one.


The Third is unusual. That's for sure. I'm still finding my way into it too. But I feel like I'm getting there.


----------



## Cosmos

Finished watching Pride and Prejudice, and it put me in the mood for John Field's Nocturnes


----------



## bejart

Just finished this to watch 'Emma' ---

Joseph Eybler (1765-1846): String Quintet in D Major

Quintett Momento Musicale: Dorothee Stromberg and Andreas Trankner, violins -- Michael Clauss, viola -- Hans-Jorg Pohl, cello -- Stefen Slowik, double bass


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Sibelius' Symphony No. 1 -- as performed by Stokowski & the National PO:










I keep coming back to this again and again, and I'm enjoying it more and more each time.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm in a mellow mood tonight. Mozart it is, then!

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 in A, K. 488


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed these superb discs today.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Continuing the Mozart theme.

W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" in C major


----------



## SimonNZ

David Del Tredici's Tattoo - Leonard Bernstein, cond.










George Crumb's Echoes Of Time And The River - Jorge Mester, cond.










Joseph Schwantner's Aftertones Of Infinity - Julliard Orchestra


----------



## JACE

More music from this Stokowski set:










*de Falla: El amor brujo; Wagner: Love Music from Tristan und Isolde / Philadelphia Orchestra*
Disc 1 of 10


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G minor


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in G Major, KV 283

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Pure Greatness*










I just got the Colin Davis/BBCSO _Benvento Cellini_. I'm only on track number eight, but already I have to go impetuous and enthuse. The_ Benvenuto Cellini Overture _is solid, but nowhere in the league of the polished and dashing performance of the Levine/BPO:










That aside, this opera is wall-to-wall _cute_; wall-to-wall _sexy_; wall-to-wall _adventurous_; and wall-to-wall _drama_. I absolutely love it. Davis' conducting is animated and suitably appropriate in every way for the dashing subject at hand.

I've never heard the opera before, but I did read _The Autobiography of Benvenuto Cellini_: thief, seducer, craftsman, Renaissance artist, scoundrel, fighter-- this guy did it all. Berlioz' opera was something I've always wanted to hear but for some reason I just never got around to buying it.

The soprano Christiane Eda-Pierre as Teresa? In Act One's "_Entre l'amour et le devoir_" she just took my breath away with her girlish and supremely flirty and sexy singing. I. . . just. . . . . fell. . . _IN LOV_E. . . with it. . _INSTANTLY_-- hence this posting. I think Victoria De Los Angeles would be perfect for this role, ideally, but Eda-Pierre has this dusky quality to her voice that really sinks its hook into me.

God, I can't even imagine what this opera's going to bring down the line.

The benevolent sense of life writ large! Hail Berlioz! 
_
Total thumbs up._


----------



## Jeff W

Schubert's Symphony No. 9. The Great C Major Symphony. Roy Goodman leading the Hanover Band.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W.A.Mozart: Clarinet concerto in A major, K.622 with Nadja Drakslar .


----------



## SimonNZ

Ned Rorem's Violin Concerto - Philip Quint, violin, José Serebrier, cond.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well. . . I don't; or rather, can't.
> 
> From about five minutes deep into on the Baker/Kubelik "_Der Abschied_" I completely lose it. The part of the score where the babbling brook comes in, where Baker then sings: _"Der Bach singt voller Wohllaut durch das Dunkel. Die Blumen blassen im Dämmerschein._" ("The brook sings out clear through the darkness.The flowers pale in the twilight.")--- _slays_ me. I can't follow the libretto very well from here onwards because my eyes are always welling up with tears and breathing sometimes becomes difficult.
> 
> No other performance of _Das Lied von Der Erde_ moves me like this one.


Nice.

I want to experience music this deeply again. It has been a while. But one can't force it. It just has to happen.



Vaneyes said:


> For* Paganini* birthday (1782), via *Rachmaninov*.


Wait. Isn't that cheating?


----------



## SimonNZ

^That Paganini ditty turned up in the Del Tredici's Tattoo, which I was playing a couple of hours ago. I still dont understand why its appealed to so many composers.

playing now:










Jacob Druckman's Windows - Arthur Weisberg, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> Nice.
> 
> I want to experience music this deeply again. It has been a while. But one can't force it. It just has to happen.


It really does.

I really must confess that I was deaf to Mahler's genius in_ Das Lied von der Erde_; that is to say, until Janet Baker and Raphael Kubelik just reduced me to rubble. Baker's sighing_ Innigkeit_ and Kubelick's ingenious, delicate massaging of the score for me is the most sublime thing in all of Mahler.

I thank a TC friend from the bottom of my heart for turning me on to this performance.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Continuing my Mozart night with:

ANNE SOPHIE-MUTTER - Mozart Violin Concerto # 5 ~ Camerata

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETXPKHPPov8#t=20

Thanks Marschallin Blair for sharing the link with me!


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, "Appassionata," Op. 57
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Op. 58 *
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano









Though I've always appreciated Ashkenazy's non-intrusive style, I'm sorry to say this recording is jangly or shrill sounding, like the piano in a saloon from an old western movie. I much prefer Andras Schiff's sonata cycle to this, and the concerto isn't much better. To be fair, there are a great many years in recording advancements between then and now, but this goes beyond mere lack of recording technology. I've heard other things from the 60s that sound nearly indistinguishable form what might be recorded today.

*Hamerik: Choral-Symphony No. 7, for mezzo-soprano, choir & orchestra, Op. 40*
Thomas Dausgaard / Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Choir / Randi Stene, Mezzo-Soprano









I think I've given glowing reviews of this elsewhere but tonight I'm enjoying it with some reservations. The first movement marked Largo is a robust romantic tour de force vaguely reminding of Mozart's Requiem at times. The second movement gets a little sentimental or downright cheesy for my ears, but not quite enough to be embarrassing. The third and final movement Grave begins more introspective than most slow movements I've heard, but develops into a mildly triumphal chorus alternating with hymn-like peaceful sections.

A very strange piece to call a symphony but satisfying.

*Florent Schmitt: Symphony No. 2, Op. 137*
Leif Segerstam / Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic









This piece feels like quite a soire, an onslaught of jumbled sensations coming at you with nearly the attention deficit of a Richard Strauss tone poem. (I mean that in a good way.) If I were knowledgeable enough to make such claims, I would pronounce him the French Richard Strauss, except I think he's a little less conservative even than Strauss.

The second movement would make a satisfying nightcap with its slow crescendo of swelling strings, but I'll stay the course for the final movement -- which we find returns to the unpredictable sudden direction changes of the first movement. This is a fun little symphony, something very different that doesn't overstay its welcome.


----------



## Jeff W

Moving on from Schubert, Hector Berlioz's 'Symphonie Fantastique' caught my attention and it gets a listen. Charles Munch leads the Boston Symphony Orchestra in this great reissue. One day I'll be able to use the SACD layers on these Living Stereo re-releases,,,


----------



## Pugg

​
Tuesday starting with my *Leonard Bernstein* box .
Some sparkling pieces :

CD 76
1. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 1 in F minor
2. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 4 in D minor
3. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1 in A Major, Op. 11
4. Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 5
5. Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 6
6. Mozart: German Dance, K. 605, No. 3
7. Liszt: Les Préludes
8. Dinicu: Hora Staccato
9. Wolf-Ferrari: Intermezzo, Act III from "Jewels of the Madonna"

CD 77
1. Mozart: Overture "Le Nozze di Figaro", KV 492 Presto
2. Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor Overture
3. von Reznicek: Donna Diana Overture
4. Strauss II: Overture "Die Fledermaus", op. 362
5. Strauss: Gypsy Baron Overture
6. Thomas: Overture "Mignon"
7. Weber: Overture "Der Freischütz"
8. Weber: Overture "Euryanthe"
9. Weber: Overture "Oberon"


----------



## SimonNZ

Leo Sowerby's Harp Concerto - Stephen Hartman, harp, James Bolle, cond.










John Adams' On The Transmigration Of Souls - Lorin Maazel, cond.










Roger Reynolds' Quick Are The Mouths Of Earth - Arthur Weisberg, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gian Carlo Menotti's Piano Concerto - Earl Wild, piano, Jorge Mester, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

A selection of Fauré - Sacred Choral Works (sans Requiem)


----------



## joen_cph

SimonNZ said:


> Gian Carlo Menotti's Piano Concerto - Earl Wild, piano, Jorge Mester, cond.


I´ve got that one too! BTW, Menotti´s Violin Concerto is good as well..


----------



## dgee

Fav symphonies with a fav conductor - an interesting little disc, some high intensity (menuets) and some slight slackening of the pace (moments in finales) probably most evident - and not sure about the slightly apologetic ending of 39. Overall, brilliant - I enjoyed the "slow" mvmts greatly (they're both "andante" after all!) along with the supremely stylish, flexible and precise playing throughout









Not to boast, but I have seen this group live and it was as mind-blosing as you might expect!


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


A. & R. *Panufnik*,
Songs & Piano Trios
Heather Shipp / Subito PT3o
Signum UK

#morninglistening #classicalmusic @SignumRecords #Panufnik @hmsshipp #contemporaryMusic


----------



## ptr

Baroque Organ Rally:

*Anthoni van Noordt* - Works For Organ Vol 1 & 2 (Naxos)







..







Peter Ouwerkerk @ the Organ of Nieuwe Kerk, Haarlem, Holland






..







Cees Van der Poel @ the Organ of Nieuwe Kerk, Haarlem, Holland

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Baroque Organ Rally continued:

*Die Norddeutsche Orgelkunst* Vol. 1 - 3 (Composers from *Lübeck* / *Danzig* / *Hamburg*) (MDG)








.







.









Martin Rost @ the Stellwagen-Orgel zu St. Marien, Stralsund, Germany

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Manon Lescaut* has never been a favourite opera of mine, and to my mind pales in comparison to Massenet's work, which is a truer representation of L'Abbe Prevost's novel, for all that he ends the opera in Le Havre rather than America; nor does this recording rank particularly high in my roll call of Callas recordings. Though recorded in 1957, it waited 3 years before it was released, so presumably Legge and Callas had their doubts too.

For much of the first two acts, the recording itself has a curiously flat sound to it, and though we hear a fair amount of orchestral detail, both strings and voices sound undernourished. I don't know whether it was me becoming more involved, but things do seem to improve in the last two acts, where Callas also sounds more comfortable vocally.

To my ears, she has always sounded utterly exhausted in this set. It was recorded shortly after Turandot, which she really ought not to have been singing at that stage in her career anyway. She manages Turandot surprisingly well, but the effort it must have cost her shows in the parlous state of her top in much of this Manon Lescaut. She is actually in much better voice in the later complete recordings of *La Gioconda*, *Lucia di Lammermoor* and *Norma*, even the *Medea*, but then in all those she was singing repertoire more suited to her gifts. I'm not sure it was ever the right voice for Puccini, for all her success in the role of Tosca. Not long after this, she sang Amina in Edinburgh and made the studio recording of *Medea*, neither of which find her in her best form, and it is not until the Dallas Inaugural Recital in November that she recovers form. She is also in stupendous voice for the live La Scala *Un Ballo in Maschera* in December, so presumably she had benefited from some rest. Here, even in the middle and lower registers, much of the velvet is missing from the voice, and even in quieter passages she doesn't seem to have sufficient energy to support the voice.

Of course, there are, as always, musical compensations aplenty. In the first act, Callas sings with a lightness and purity that mirrors Puccini's _con sempicita_ markings. Later, her _In quelle trine morbide_ is even more finely nuanced, sung more as a reflection to herself than to Lescaut; and the trills and grace notes in _L'ora o Tirs_i sung with a lightness and accuracy that eludes most singers of the role; the duet with Des Grieux sung with a restrained passion. In Act III she has less to do, but her few exchanges have a weariness and dull despair that is most affecting. However it is in the final act, which is often anti-climactic, where vocally and dramatically she is at her best, with a harrowing _Sola perduta_ and a chillingly moving death scene.

Di Stefano's singing is variable, occasionally disturbingly tight on top and at other times admirably free, but he does bring personality and face to his singing. Full of youthful _joie de vivre_ in Act I, he becomes a man consumed with love and literally at the end of his tether by the time of _Guardate, pazzo son_. It's an appreciable performance, if not the best sung Des Grieux you'll ever here.

No complaints about the rest of the cast. Fioravanti I have never come across before or since, but he makes an excellent Lescaut and we also get a nice cameo from Fiorenza Cossotto as the madrigal singer.

Serafin, as so often, gets the pacing just right. So much about his conducting is just so unobtrusively right, and in Act III he builds the ensemble leading up to Des Grieux's outpouring at _Guardate, pazzo son_ in masterly fashion.

Not an opera or a recording that I want to listen to that often, but it certainly has its moments.


----------



## SimonNZ

Has there ever been a book-length critical study of Walter Legge?


----------



## JACE

Today's morning commute music:










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 / Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737): Flute Concerto No.14 in G Minor

Fete Rustique -- Giorgio Matteoli, flute


----------



## Taggart

SimonNZ said:


> Has there ever been a book-length critical study of Walter Legge?


Not critical but wiki suggests Schwarzkopf, Elisabeth (1982). On and Off the Record: A Memoir of Walter Legge. London: Faber and Faber. ISBN 0-571-11928-X cheaply available on Amazon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> *Florent Schmitt: Symphony No. 2, Op. 137*
> Leif Segerstam / Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 54425
> 
> 
> This piece feels like quite a soire, an onslaught of jumbled sensations coming at you with nearly the attention deficit of a Richard Strauss tone poem. (I mean that in a good way.) If I were knowledgeable enough to make such claims, I would pronounce him the French Richard Strauss, except I think he's a little less conservative even than Strauss.
> 
> The second movement would make a satisfying nightcap with its slow crescendo of swelling strings, but I'll stay the course for the final movement -- which we find returns to the unpredictable sudden direction changes of the first movement. This is a fun little symphony, something very different that doesn't overstay its welcome.


I have to hear Schmitt's Second Symphony-- I've never heard it. Thanks for the review.

I have heard "_Reves_" ("Dreams"), which is on that cd. I love that piece. The harmonic language is pure late Scriabin in _Prometheus-Poem-of-Fire_ mode. It's too bad Stokowski or Svetlanov never did this. It'd be right up their alley. The one I have is a 'passable' performance; but this is fervid music that needs the right conductor and technician for it.









The piece (and performance) of Schmitt's that is absolutely_ tremendous _to me is the audiophile-incarnation of Jean Martinon's _Psalm 47_ (which is actually a re-engineering of the original EMI record). The dense orchestral scoring and massive choruses about two-thirds of the way through the piece send you directly to Valhalla.









http://www.highdeftapetransfers.com/p705.php


----------



## Pugg

​I love this early Verdi operas , it's high time the have a re-release.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*afdadfsdf*

















A couple of good arias. Cute story with Lady Godiva-- otherwise pretty footnote-ish to operatic history.

I love the poster, in fact, I've been meaning to get a high-quality print of it for sometime now. . .


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR VIOLIN, BASS VIOL AND ORGAN
*William Lawes*
London Baroque

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Taggart said:


> Not critical but wiki suggests Schwarzkopf, Elisabeth (1982). On and Off the Record: A Memoir of Walter Legge. London: Faber and Faber. ISBN 0-571-11928-X cheaply available on Amazon.


Thank you for sharing that Taggart and thank you to SimonNZ for asking the question in the first instance.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar*: Piano Works, w. Garzon (rec.1998).


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> Not critical but wiki suggests Schwarzkopf, Elisabeth (1982). On and Off the Record: A Memoir of Walter Legge. London: Faber and Faber. ISBN 0-571-11928-X cheaply available on Amazon.


I have it and second the motion. Walter info is very good. Liz is more tight-lipped, particularly about personal things, such as relationships within the industry.


----------



## rrudolph

While driving this morning, a random hearing on the radio of the first movement of Schubert's 1st symphony reminded me that it's been quite a while since I listened to any of his music, so...

Schubert: String Quartet Op. 168








Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D958








Schubert: String Quintet in C Op. 163


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 13 in G Major, Hob. 16/6 (Alain Planès).









Stanley Myers (arr. John Williams) - Cavatina (Göran Söllscher).


----------



## JACE

Still in Russian Romantic mode:










*Rachmaninov: Preludes / Vladimir Ashkenazy*

I'm only familiar with one other complete version of Rach's Preludes: Weissenberg's. I find his playing to be hard and unyielding. For this repertoire, I definitely prefer Ashkenazy. So much more emotional depth & poetry.


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Der Templer & die Judin (Water/Marco Polo)
Alkan - Trois grandes etudes, Op. 76 (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Weiner - Suite [Hungarian Folk Dances], Op. 18 (Kovacs/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Still in Russian Romantic mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Preludes / Vladimir Ashkenazy*
> 
> I'm only familiar with one other complete version of Rach's Preludes: Weissenberg's. I find his playing to be hard and unyielding. For this repertoire, I definitely prefer Ashkenazy. So much more emotional depth & poetry.


You may also like to try Rodriguez (complete), Alexeev (complete), Richter, Demidenko, Gavrilov.:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> You may also like to try Rodriguez (complete), Alexeev (complete), Richter, Demidenko, Gavrilov.:tiphat:


Ha, ha. We have similar tastes. I've already saved Rodriguez's and Alexeev's Preludes as playlists in Spotify. And Demidenko's "Plays Rachmaninov" (Hyperion/Helios) CD is on my to-get list.

:cheers:


----------



## csacks

Schubert´s Last Quartets, played by Quartetto Italiano. I could be listening to these quartets for ever.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm waking up to:









I've had it in the player for a couple of days and I am gearing up to doing a lights out/floor session with it, perhaps today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by JACE, *Rachmaninov*: Piano Works, w. Richter (rec.1971 - '88), Gavrilov (rec.1984).


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I'm waking up to:
> 
> View attachment 54456
> 
> 
> I've had it in the player for a couple of days and I am gearing up to doing a *lights out/floor session* with it, perhaps today.


Qu'est que c'est, svp?


----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Glanes de Woronince

Feuille d'Album

Rhapsodie nach Siebenbürgischen und Walachischen Motiven

Toos Onderdenwijngaard, piano

on Editio Laran (Den Haag, Holland), from 1984
recorded 1976


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Qu'est que c'est, svp?


I was hoping that it could be read, despite the photo's fuzziness  It is Elliott Carter's Concerto for Orchestra and Violin Concerto that I want to hear mindfully, and also the 3 Occasions for Orchestra appears on the disk. The conductor is Knussen, the orchestra the London Sinfonietta.


----------



## julianoq

A lot of noise in my building today, put my headphones for a first listen on Mahler's 2nd performed by Tennstedt. The first movement is giving me the impression of passing by quickly even with a slower tempo, that's a good sign.


----------



## rrudolph

Schubert: Die Zauberharfe Overture








Schubert: Symphony #9 D944


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde / Baker, Kmentt, Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO*

Yes, extraordinary.

The thing that's really grabbing me today is the _flexibility_ of this orchestra. At one moment the music is translucent, a diaphanous texture with the subtlest of pulses. And at the next moment, the orchestra blooms with color and dances a jig. Kubelik has this band turning on a _dime_, and it feels completely natural, never disjointed. I think that's what makes Kubelik's Mahler distinctive: Perfect pacing.


----------



## pmsummer

LUTE RECITAL
_Vincenzo Capirola (1474-c1548)
Anthony Holborne (c1547-1602)
Lutebook of Robert Gordon of Straloch, Aberdeen, 1627
Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger (c1575-1661)
Nicolas Vallet (c1583-1642)_
*Anthony Bailes*, lute

EMI Reflexe


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> *Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde / Baker, Kmentt, Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO*
> 
> Yes, extraordinary.
> 
> The thing that's really grabbing me today is the _flexibility_ of this orchestra. At one moment the music is translucent, a diaphanous texture with the subtlest of pulses. And at the next moment, the orchestra blooms with color and dances a jig. Kubelik has this band turning on a _dime_, and it feels completely natural, never disjointed. I think that's what makes Kubelik's Mahler distinctive: Perfect pacing.


I'm not only in agreement but in 'deeply-moved' agreement with everything you've said.

Almost every other _Das Lied von der Erde_, when it comes to the last section, "_Der Abschied_" sounds either too rushed or too leaden-sounding to my ears-- which is to say: they don't have that bittersweet, gossamer-like fineesing and orchestral balancing that Kubelik brings to the table.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SimonNZ said:


> Has there ever been a book-length critical study of Walter Legge?


There is this









A mixture of writings by Walter Legge himself and reminiscences by various people involved in his life. Very interesting reading, too.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm enjoying a light and non-serious initial traversal of a new acquisition:









Robert Schuman : Symphonies 1 and 3
Roger Norrington/RSO Stuttgart

What is the so-called "Stuttgart sound"? I admit that I don't know the music well enough to appreciate any difference to my other recording by Inbal/New Philharmonia.

This disc will be in the player for a few days, until I feel at home with it, which will, hopefully, entail a mindful listening session. Of late, I am trying to be more consistent about giving each piece a mindful listen, but it is extremely time-consuming to do them all, but even more rewarding. It definitely increases the value of my purchases by many orders of magnitude.


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't posted here in about 48 hours, a lots happens in that time. This music for instance.
Handel Op 6 Concerti Grosso, Three a day for four days







Mozart String Quartets Dm, The Hunt and Dissonance







Ravel Daphnis and Chloe







Ravel and Debussy String Quartets. I separated these by a day because I can't tell the difference between them. 







Sibelius Third Symphony, played to verify the terrific ending and to separate the Mozart String Quartets


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> This disc will be in the player for a few days, until I feel at home with it, which will, hopefully, entail a mindful listening session. *Of late, I am trying to be more consistent about giving each piece a mindful listen, but it is extremely time-consuming to do them all, but even more rewarding. It definitely increases the value of my purchases by many orders of magnitude.*


So true! Speaking for myself, I know that it's SO easy to flit from one new CD to the next without really giving each one the listen it deserves. Very un-Zen. 

So I salute you, sir, for your conscious choice to listen mindfully! Seriously.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bortnyansky - Unfairly obscure. Never written to be heard outside of the church maybe. Breathtakingly beautiful.
Lege Artis perform


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninov: Preludes; Moments musicaux; etc. / Andrei Gavrilov*

Giving this a first listen via Spotify. Thanks for the recommendation, Vaneyes. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

1 - 4 Midsummer Night's Dream: overture, scherzo, nocturn, and wedding march
5. Spring from song without words
6. Scherzo from octet in E flat major op 20
7. Fingal's Cave
8 - 11 Symphony 4 "Italian"


----------



## Badinerie

Chillling out after a full days housework.


----------



## ptr

More Baroque Örgan:

*Johann Ulrich Steigleder* - Complete Organ Works (Aeolus)










Léon Berben @ the Antonius Wilde/Arp Schnitger organ, St.Jacobus d.Ä. (1598/1683), Cuxhaven-Lüdingworth, Germany

*Franz Xaver Anton Murschhause* - Prototypon Longo-Breve Organicum (Aeolus)










Léon Berben @ Balthasar König-Orgel, Die Karmeliterkirche St.Josef, Beilstein, Germany

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Badinerie said:


> Chillling out after a full days housework.
> 
> View attachment 54471


She's got the look. Right back at her.


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, op 125

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Leningrad State Philharmonic Society Symphony Orchestra / Kurt Sanderling

on Melodiya (USSR)
either the 1954 recording or the 1957

dedicated to Rostropovich


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Piano Recital / Leif Ove Andsnes*


----------



## Badinerie

brotagonist said:


> I'm waking up to:
> 
> View attachment 54456
> 
> 
> I've had it in the player for a couple of days and I am gearing up to doing a lights out/floor session with it, perhaps today.


Listening to this on Spotify...I may have to buy it.... soon!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mondonville*: Grands Motets, w. Les Arts Florissants/Christie (rec.1996).


----------



## csacks

Mozart String Quintet Nº4, the Alban Berg Quartett (and someone else I guess). Good selection for a sunny spring afternoon down here in Chile


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR A LARGE ENSEMBLE
*Steve Reich*
Steve Reich Musicians

ECM


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Richard Wagner - The Flying Dutchman, Overture (Franz Konwitschny; Staatskapelle Berlin).









Isaac Albéniz, Asturias (transc. Andrés Segovia) (Narciso Yepes).


----------



## Balthazar

Ruth Laredo plays *Scriabin's Piano Sonatas 1-4*.
Gidon Kremer plays *Bach's Sonata #1 and Partita #1 for solo violin*.
Renée Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, Elizabeth Futral, and Anthony Dean Griffey sing *André Previn's A Streetcar Named Desire* with the Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera led by the composer.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Organ Works
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

julianoq said:


> A lot of noise in my building today, put my headphones for a first listen on Mahler's 2nd performed by Tennstedt. The first movement is giving me the impression of passing by quickly even with a slower tempo, that's a good sign.


. . . and Tennstedt's choral ending of the last movement will take you to the Star Gate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mozart: String Quintet No.5 in D, K.593

Love-ellll-lyyyyyyy.

This is all new to me. Absolutely delightful.









The _denoument_ is predictable-- I'm just going to get all of her recital discs.


----------



## pmsummer

THREE PIECES FOR BLUES BAND AND ORCHESTRA
*William Russo*
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa, cond.
Siegel-Schwall Blues Band

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Blake

Going to enjoy some late piano concertos from Mozart with Perahia on the helm. 21-27.


----------



## George O

*not the Beatle*










John Anthony Lennon (1950- ): Voices for String Quartet (1982)

Kronos Quartet

Sheila Silver (1946- ): String Quartet (1975; revised 1980)

Atlantic String Quartet

on Composers Recordings Incorporated (CRI) (NYC), from 1985
recorded 1984


----------



## papsrus

Kathleen Ferrier -- Bach & Handel Arias, London Philharmonic


----------



## Bruce

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and Tennstedt's choral ending of the last movement will take you to the Star Gate.


I suspect that's the idea! If so, then Tennstedt has done his job marvelously!


----------



## Bruce

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 54479
> 
> 
> Mozart: String Quintet No.5 in D, K.593
> 
> Love-ellll-lyyyyyyy.
> 
> This is all new to me. Absolutely delightful.
> 
> View attachment 54480
> 
> 
> The _denoument_ is predictable-- I'm just going to get all of her recital discs.


Great choices. Bonney is a wonderful soprano--I've loved everything I've heard her sing.


----------



## Bruce

No particular theme for me today. 

Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor played by Ilse von Alpenheim (an old Vox Box LP set)
Wagner - the first act of Tristan und Isolde (Böhm's DG release)
Mozart - Abendempfindung, K.523 sung by Barbara Bonney (must be some synchronicity going on here)
Janacek - Capriccio for Piano Left Hand and Chamber Orchestra 
Daniel Schnyder - Clarinet Sonata 
and finished with a couple of Preludes and Fugues from Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2 played by Anthony Newman (this was on a recording for Columbia in which Newman used organ, clavichord or harpsichord as he thought the music was best represented on. Nice idea, but I find after listening to it for a while it just becomes irritating.)


----------



## Karafan

Superb performances all round in sparkling sound!


----------



## OlivierM

Very good prelude to the night.


----------



## hpowders

Jean-Philippe Rameau Suite in A minor
Trevor Pinnock, Harpsichord

Nobody does Rameau or Bach better on harpsichord than Trevor Pinnock.

Here he plays a 1764 French beauty with incredibly beautiful tone.

A delightful 33 minute harpsichord suite!


----------



## Haydn man

Earlier today I decided on some Delius and can recommend this disc by a champion of English composers the late Vernon Handley


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Obrecht, Missa Caput*

Lovely work, unfortunate name.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> I suspect that's the idea! If so, then Tennstedt has done his job marvelously!


With that said, if anyone out there knows of a more powerful choral ending to the Mahler's _Second_ than the live London Philharmonic performance with Tennstedt, will you please, PLEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAASE let me know?

_;D_


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A Major, Op.90 "Italian"

Claudio Abbado leading the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier, on the radio:

Composer Of The Week Jonathan Harvey

Mythic figures - pre-recorded tape (Sargasso SCD 28044)
Wagner Dream, excerpts - Vocal Ensemble, Ictus/Martyn Brabbins (Cypres CYP 5624)


----------



## D Smith

I just listened to one of the most gorgeous pieces I know, Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915. Dawn Upshaw was the soloist and sang it beautifully. Moving on to something completely different- Barber's solo piano works played by John Browning.


----------



## papsrus

Richard Tauber -- Vienna, City of My Dreams
Operetta and song recordings from the 20's and 30's


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 168 "Give an account of thyself! Thundrous words"

For the 9th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1725

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Finlandia, Karelia Suite, Valse triste, etc...


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE II
_A modern Mass for the Feast of St. Michael based on the medieval melody L'homme Armé_
*The Orlando Consort
Perfect Houseplants*

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## SimonNZ

following Manxfeeder:

Obrecht's Missa Caput - Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly


----------



## Triplets

Goldmark Violin Concerto, coupled with the Brahms VC, on a Praga SACD, Nathan Milstein. He makes this piece sound like a neglected masterpiece.


----------



## Guest

I used the Sonata No.2 to compare these two recordings. For me, Kremer's disc wins both for his more powerful playing, rich tone, and better sound.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


_GAW-GEOUS._

-- The music too.


----------



## JACE

Now playing Mahler's Third from this set:










_*James Levine Conducts Mahler*_
Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9 & 10 / London SO, Philadelphia O, and Chicago SO

The original LP release featured this cover illustration by Maurice Sendak:










People seem have a very strong reaction to the idea of a Sendak illustration on a Mahler album. They either love it or hate it.

I love it.


----------



## opus55

Robert Schumann

Violin Sonatas

_Carolin Widmann, violin
Dénes Várjon, piano_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Act II, Scene 13 carnival celebration of _Benvenuto Cellini _has these fierce cross rhythms where the brass play in three-time against the common time of the chorus and the orchestra. The sheer audacity of the densely textured scoring coupled with such rhythmic vitality and vibrant coloring is the work of unrivaled genius.

I love this music every bit as much as the "Royal Hunt and Storm" and the "Trojan Horse Celebration" choruses from _Les Troyens_-- which is something I never imagined possible.

There's no half-measures in this performance. Everything is full-tilt. Colin Davis conducts magnificently. He should have a fifty-foot bronze statue erected in his honor for keeping all of those cross-rhythms of the different ensembles together at the ending of the Carnival-- and making it so joyous, heroic, and life-affirming sounding.

I've already listened to this cut five times in a row.

The recording is great sounding. The singing all around is exceptional.

_God, this music is so incredible! _

_Ultime_ Berlioz.


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> View attachment 54489
> 
> 
> Jean-Philippe Rameau Suite in A minor
> Trevor Pinnock, Harpsichord
> 
> Nobody does Rameau or Bach better on harpsichord than Trevor Pinnock.
> 
> Here he plays a 1764 French beauty with incredibly beautiful tone.
> 
> A delightful 33 minute harpsichord suite!


I agree. I have Pinnock's recordings of the Händel Harpsichord Suites, and have never heard better recordings.


----------



## SimonNZ

Andrew Imbrie's Violin Concerto - Carroll Glenn, violin, Zoltan Rozsnyai, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon Mahler's 8th Symphony. I'm slowing going through my own Mahler cycle, one or two symphonies per week.


----------



## Bruce

D Smith said:


> I just listened to one of the most gorgeous pieces I know, Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915. Dawn Upshaw was the soloist and sang it beautifully. Moving on to something completely different- Barber's solo piano works played by John Browning.


Have you heard the earlier recording Browning made of the Barber Sonata on the Desto label? The sound on the earlier recording isn't quite as good, but the performance seems a bit rawer to me, and correspondingly more exciting. I wondered what others thought of these two recordings. The MusicMasters recording, however, offers other works of Barber which I hadn't heard before. All in all, I think it's a great disc, but in the sonata, I think the Desto recording has a slight edge.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm not only in agreement but in 'deeply-moved' agreement with everything you've said.
> 
> Almost every other _Das Lied von der Erde_, when it comes to the last section, "_Der Abschied_" sounds either too rushed or too leaden-sounding to my ears-- which is to say: they don't have that bittersweet, gossamer-like fineesing and orchestral balancing that Kubelik brings to the table.


You folks have nearly convinced me to replace, or at least supplement, my Boulez with the Kubelik / Baker recording.



brotagonist said:


> This disc will be in the player for a few days, until I feel at home with it, which will, hopefully, entail a mindful listening session. Of late, I am trying to be more consistent about giving each piece a mindful listen, but it is extremely time-consuming to do them all, but even more rewarding. It definitely increases the value of my purchases by many orders of magnitude.


I know I need to do this too, but the temptation of "what is around the next corner?" is too great. I cannot resist flitting around like a hummingbird,. barely alighting on anything for long. I admire your willpower.

_________________________

There won't be much in the way of listening for me tonight as I am copying just my classical collection from the computer dedicated to music in the living room, to the computer I do everything else on in the studio. It appears I do most of my serious classical listening here in the studio anyway. But it's over 9000 files!  It's on Stravinsky at the moment, so not much longer now.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Now playing Mahler's Third from this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*James Levine Conducts Mahler*_
> Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9 & 10 / London SO, Philadelphia O, and Chicago SO
> 
> The original LP release featured this cover illustration by Maurice Sendak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem have a very strong reaction to the idea of a Sendak illustration on a Mahler album. They either love it or hate it.
> 
> I love it.


I'm one of the ones who love it. The recording, too.

Levine's Mahler's 3rd got high marks when it first came out, as I recall, at least from a review in the old magazine High Fidelity. Lately, compared to other recordings, it seems to be a bit of an also-ran. But I find it a very fine recording, and see no reason to augment it with other versions.


----------



## Bruce

brotagonist said:


> This disc will be in the player for a few days, until I feel at home with it, which will, hopefully, entail a mindful listening session. Of late, I am trying to be more consistent about giving each piece a mindful listen, but it is extremely time-consuming to do them all, but even more rewarding. It definitely increases the value of my purchases by many orders of magnitude.


I agree. I try to listen mindfully, and also find I get a more rewarding listening experience. But there are times I drift away, and just don't feel like I've really given a piece the attention it deserves.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Hilary Hahn - Mozart - Violin Concerto No 3 in G major, K 216 .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> You folks have nearly convinced me to replace, or at least supplement, my Boulez with the Kubelik / Baker recording.


_Nearly?_

High Renaissance art awaits for the mere pittance of $8.69 USD at Amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Lied-E...d=1414552290&sr=1-1&keywords=janet+baker+erde

_;D_


----------



## opus55

Fantasy in C then 3rd Symphony. A Schumann night!


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Livre pour cordes
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez





Too bad there are some hiccups in the video/audio near the beginning, because this is a fine piece and performance.


----------



## Jeff W

Went to the gym later than usual today...









The Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos really got me going today. Isaac Stern played the solo violin with Eugene Ormandy led the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Boulez: Livre pour cordes
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there are some hiccups in the video/audio near the beginning, because this is a fine piece and performance.


This would be great to experience live just to have that cascading nuance of layered sound envelop you in more of a three-dimensional way instead of the usual two-dimensional way of your speakers.


----------



## aleazk

Webern - Variations for Orchestra

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1










I thought Ormandy was the conductor in this recording but it's Stokowski/National Philharmonic Orchestra. Other recordings of 1st just doesn't give me enough thrill in the opening movement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Queen of Fierce




























Queen of Cute


----------



## Morimur

Current listening: The tenants above me having obnoxiously loud sex as I try to drift off to sleep. The woman sounds as if she's being tortured -- good grief!


----------



## opus55

^ time to use your head/earphones


----------



## SimonNZ

^ the trick is to more loudly impersonate back what you're hearing. It wont happen again.


----------



## Jeff W

Morimur said:


> Current listening: The tenants above me having obnoxiously loud sex as I try to drift off to sleep. The woman sounds as if she's being tortured -- good grief!


I heartily recommend passive-aggressive notes left on doors:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Julia Fischer - Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 64 - Myung Whun Chung .


----------



## Pugg

​
*From the priceless Leonard Bernstein box :
*

*CD 46
1. Chabrier: Espana-Rhapsody
2. Falla: El Amor Brujo
3. Falla: Fanfare pour une fete
4. Falla: Interlude and Dance from "La Vida Breve"
5. Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
6. Falla: Three Cornered Hat-Suite No. 2
7. Falla: Ritual Fire Dance from El Amor Brujo

CD 47
1. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
2. Gershwin: An American in Paris
3. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite*


----------



## Vaneyes

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 54491
> 
> Earlier today I decided on some Delius and can recommend this disc by a champion of English composers the late Vernon Handley


Well played. R.I.P. Holmes & Handley.

Ralph Holmes -

http://www.ram.ac.uk/step-ahead-ralph-holmes


----------



## Jeff W

Symphonies No. 24, 25, 30 & 31 of W. A. Mozart. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Harp Quartet, some not-so-serioso Ludwig. Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## trazom

Morimur said:


> Current listening: The tenants above me having obnoxiously loud sex as I try to drift off to sleep. The woman sounds as if she's being tortured -- good grief!


Either hit the ceiling with a broomstick until they stop; OR...put in the soundtrack to The Sound of Music, turn the volume up loud enough for them to hear it, and then play "Do Re Mi." That should put them out of the mood.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lukas Foss' The Song Of Songs - Jennie Tourel, mezzo, Leonard Bernstein, cond.










John Harbison's Quintet for Winds - Arioso Wind Quintet


----------



## Badinerie

trazom said:


> Either hit the ceiling with a broomstick until they stop; OR...put in the soundtrack to The Sound of Music, turn the volume up loud enough for them to hear it, and then play "Do Re Mi." That should put them out of the mood.


Nah! this is the digital age. Record them, post it on youtube and send them a link.

Meanwhile...With a cover picture dull enough to put Morimur's neighbors off relations at a glance, the however, very lovely LP of


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some vocal works by one of my favorite sopranos.
Renée Fleming in a very good program.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 52 in C minor (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Weston said:


> You folks have nearly convinced me to replace, or at least supplement, my Boulez with the Kubelik / Baker recording.


Well if you need another push from someone else, the Baker/Kubelik _Das Lied von der Erde_ eclipses all other versions I've heard. Baker and Kubelik take the final _Abschied_ into a realm seemingly outside the reach of other mortals. You really have to hear it to experience its power. But I warn you, it's not something you can put yourself through too often. I imagine those at the actual concert would probably have been walking round in a daze for days afterwards.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​
> Time for some vocal works by one of my favorite sopranos.
> Renée Fleming in a very good program.


Absolutely one of Fleming's very best recital discs. Not a single dud, and I love the Britten not listed on the front.


----------



## SimonNZ

Fred Lerdahl's String Quartet No. 1 - Daedalus Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When Dame Janet decided to retire from the opera stage whilst still at the height of her career, she chose to perform at the three houses that had meant the most to her. She sang Gluck's *Alceste[/B at Covent Garden, Donizetti's Maria Stuarda with the ENO at the Coliseum and finally Gluck's Orfed ed Euridice at Glyndebourne. At the very last performance, her last ever on any stage, by all accounts an incredibly moving night, she was given the wooden lyre that she had carried with her throughout rehearsals and during the performances. A few weeks later she went into the studio with her colleagues from Glyndeboure to record the work, and we can only be grateful that she did.

I confess I don't know too much about editions of the work. I know it was originally written for castrato, then revised by Gluck (in French I think), who re-wrote the role of Orfeo for a high tenor. I believe that this version was then adapted by Berlioz for Pauline Viardot, with Berlioz going back to the original keys. Subsequently translated back into Italian, it is this version that was henceforward most performed, and it is this version we get here.

Editions aside, you could hardly find a more persuasive singer of the title role than Dame Janet. Every line of recitative is invested with meaning, and she encapsulates easily the bravura of Addio, o miei sospir, the quiet rapture of Che puro ciel and the heartbreak of his final lament. Elizabeth Gale is a sprightly Amor, but Elisabeth Speiser a less than sweet-toned Euridice. Leppard conducts with poise and refinement in the many elegiac parts of the score, and with urgency in the more dramatic scenes, finely building up the tension before Orfeo turns and looks at Euridice.*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams - Hugh the Drover
Groves and a bunch of talented musicians perform - See pic

This has been skulking at the end of my EMI RVW box gathering dust. Alongside Sir John in Love and Pilgrims Progress.
It's actually really good music. Need to go and read the libretto.


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> Now playing Mahler's Third from this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*James Levine Conducts Mahler*_
> Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9 & 10 / London SO, Philadelphia O, and Chicago SO
> 
> The original LP release featured this cover illustration by Maurice Sendak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem have a very strong reaction to the idea of a Sendak illustration on a Mahler album. They either love it or hate it.
> 
> I love it.


The illustration was also on the first CD reissue. The new box of all the Levine Mahler takes less space on the shelves but I do miss that cover. It is perfect for the 3rd.


----------



## Posie

Rimsky-Korsakov's Piano Trio in C Minor ... I add him to my list of Top 10 Favorite Composers.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in G Minor, D87

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Federico Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Pugg

​
Another selection from this outstanding box from *Bernstein *:tiphat:
CD 70
1. Wagner: Tannhäuser-Overture
2. Wagner: Fest March from Tannhäuser
3. Wagner: Prelude and Love-Death from Tristan und Isolde

CD 71
1. Glinka: Russlan and Ludmilla Overture. Presto-Piu mosso
2. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia. Allegretto con moto
3. Glière: Russian Sailor's Dance from the ballet "The Red Poppy"
4. Ippolitov-Ivanov : Two Caucasian Sketches, Op. 10
5. Mussorgsky: Prelude to Act I (Dawn over the Moscow River) from Khovanshchina
6. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20
7. Prokofiev: March from The Love for Three Oranges, Op. 33a. Tempo di Marcia
8. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé-Symphonic Suite, Op. 60
9. Shostakovich: The Age of Gold-Suite, Op. 22a
10. Lopatnikoff: Concertino for Orch., Op. 30


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mozart: Symphony No. 29*
Sir Thomas Beecham & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

Whenever I listen to this symphony of late, I always seem drawn towards Otto Klemperer's live recording with the Philharmonia on Testament (paired with on of the few performances of Mahler's "Resurrection" Symphony to rival Tennstedt's live recording).

For a change, I have opted for Sir Thomas Beecham's 1937 recording with the London Philharmonic. Whilst the recording shows it's age in places, I wouldn't complain if I came off so well when I'm 77 years old :lol:. A great performance and an interesting interpretation.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Well if you need another push from someone else, the Baker/Kubelik _Das Lied von der Erde_ eclipses all other versions I've heard. Baker and Kubelik take the final _Abschied_ into a realm seemingly outside the reach of other mortals. You really have to hear it to experience its power. But I warn you, it's not something you can put yourself through too often. I imagine those at the actual concert would probably have been walking round in a daze for days afterwards.


God, that's so true!

There's a reason I don't listen to this all the time but only on rareified occasions-- and always late at night, so that I won't be distracted by anything for the duration of the performance; just like the 1958 Covent Garden Callas_ Traviata._

Both works completely envelop me emotionally, and well. . . you know the rest.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 54529
> 
> 
> When Dame Janet decided to retire from the opera stage whilst still at the height of her career, she chose to perform at the three houses that had meant the most to her. She sang Gluck's *Alceste[/B at Covent Garden, Donizetti's Maria Stuarda with the ENO at the Coliseum and finally Gluck's Orfed ed Euridice at Glyndebourne. At the very last performance, her last ever on any stage, by all accounts an incredibly moving night, she was given the wooden lyre that she had carried with her throughout rehearsals and during the performances. A few weeks later she went into the studio with her colleagues from Glyndeboure to record the work, and we can only be grateful that she did.
> 
> I confess I don't know too much about editions of the work. I know it was originally written for castrato, then revised by Gluck (in French I think), who re-wrote the role of Orfeo for a high tenor. I believe that this version was then adapted by Berlioz for Pauline Viardot, with Berlioz going back to the original keys. Subsequently translated back into Italian, it is this version that was henceforward most performed, and it is this version we get here.
> 
> Editions aside, you could hardly find a more persuasive singer of the title role than Dame Janet. Every line of recitative is invested with meaning, and she encapsulates easily the bravura of Addio, o miei sospir, the quiet rapture of Che puro ciel and the heartbreak of his final lament. Elizabeth Gale is a sprightly Amor, but Elisabeth Speiser a less than sweet-toned Euridice. Leppard conducts with poise and refinement in the many elegiac parts of the score, and with urgency in the more dramatic scenes, finely building up the tension before Orfeo turns and looks at Euridice.*


*

I'm there. . . Amazon Express-- thank you.*


----------



## csacks

Back to Saint Saens´Violin concerti. All 3 of them. Philippe Graffin, the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Martyn Babbins. First time to listen to the first and second, the 3rd is by far my favorite.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052 in Dm, BWV 1052 in E, Trio Concerto BWV 1044
By Richard Egarr [harpsichord], Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze [violin, director], on Harmonia Mundi









Came for the keyboard concertos, stayed for the Trio Concerto!


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*

M-A Recordings


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Piano Duo Trenkner-Speidel










http://www.mdg.de/titel/1861.htm
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/10084



> Here what belongs together is brought together. On the "Manfred Bürki" Steinway concert grand, built in 1901 and today a piano legend, the Trenkner-Speidel Piano Duo presents Ludwig van Beethoven's Seventh Symphony in the interpretation by Xaver Schwarwenka, who must have been waiting for such a perfect instrument for his progressive and opulent piano texture. Moreover, this CD presents Beethoven's own arrangement of the Great Fugue. With boundless energy Evelinde Trenkner and Sontraud Speidel celebrate an enthralling and stirring Beethoven festival.
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
> 
> Symphony No. 7 op. 92 (Scharwenka)
> Great Fugue op. 134 (Beethoven)
> 
> arr. for piano 4 hands
> 
> Piano DuoTrenkner & Speidel


----------



## JACE

Listening to a couple CDs that I borrowed from my local library:









Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead; Symphonic Dances / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw O









Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale" / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Karafan

Jeff W said:


> I heartily recommend passive-aggressive notes left on doors:
> 
> View attachment 54508


That, I do like...!


----------



## realdealblues

Berg: Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 6, Lyric Suite (3 Pieces)
Schoenberg: Variations For Orchestra, Op. 31

View attachment 54543


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Vasks

*Walton - Scapino: A Comedy Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Ireland - Piano Concerto (Stott/Conifer)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> God, that's so true!
> 
> There's a reason I don't listen to this all the time but only on rareified occasions-- and always late at night, so that I won't be distracted by anything for the duration of the performance; just like the 1958 Covent Garden Callas_ Traviata._
> 
> Both works completely envelop me emotionally, and well. . . you know the rest.
> 
> _;D_
> 
> View attachment 54535


Recording in some ways made the whole exercise of listening rather too easy, and I confess I often use something of a musical shorthand with music I know well, rather like skimming through a well loved and known book, but there are some performance that really deserve one's full attention 100% of the time. These two are also two of mine.


----------



## rrudolph

Higdon: Splendid Wood/Schuller: Grand Concerto for Percussion and Keyboards/Tower: DNA/Sandler: Pulling Radishes/Rodriguez: El dia de los Muertos








Lerdahl: The First Voices/Carter: Tintinnabulation/Child: Refrain/Cohen: Acid Rain/Harbison: Cortege








Cage: Credo in Us/A Flower/The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs/Forever and Sunsmell/Amores/Trio/Aria/Imaginary Landscape #4/Sub Aria


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Recording in some ways made the whole exercise of listening rather too easy, and I confess I often use something of a musical shorthand with music I know well, rather like skimming through a well loved and known book, but there are some performance that really deserve one's full attention 100% of the time. These two are also two of mine.


Absolutely without cavil or qualification.

Just like those pointilist paintings you see at the mall with all of the thousands of little dots, where you really don't see the 'picture' until you focus for thirty seconds or so (for me its actually much longer; and sometimes I can't see the picture at all, admittedly), you really do have to ingest the work of art as a logically-integrated whole in order to 'get' the aesthetic effect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, L'Histoire du soldat*


----------



## hpowders

Jean-Phillipe Rameau Keyboard Suite in E minor, Nouvelles Suites de Pièces de Clavecin

Delightful solo harpsichord music played by Trevor Pinnock.

Makes me want to get up and do the Rigaudon!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling new releases. *Mozart/Schubert/Stravinsky*: Piano Duos, w. Argerich & Barenboim;* Rossini*: Overtures, w. Santa Cecilia/Pappano.

The A&B is okay for a keepsake, for those who attended their concert. Otherwise, why?

On the other hand, Pappano's Rossini Overtures goes to the head of the class. A fresh, inspired account, impressively recorded. Your playback equipment will thank you. Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## maestro267

*Walton*: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor
CBSO/Rattle

*Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 9 in E minor
Philharmonia/Slatkin


----------



## Pugg

​Time for *Puccini.*
I love this set , specially* Ileana Cortubas*


----------



## Guest

I've been making an effort to listen to EVERYTHING on my iPod. Even if I've already listened to it at some point. Since the 17th or so of October, I've been going composer by composer. NP: Zemlinsky orchestral songs

The trend is evident here (from the last _month_ of plays, hence the other stuff...) :


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIA ARTIFICIOSO-ARIOSA
_Diversi Mode Accordata_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel, director

Archiv


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2*


----------



## clavichorder

Hantai playing John Bull:


----------



## ptr

pmsummer said:


> HARMONIA ARTIFICIOSO-ARIOSA
> _Diversi Mode Accordata_
> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
> Musica Antiqua Köln
> Reinhard Goebel, director
> 
> Archiv


Is that a pair of Klipschorn's You put Your CD's on? (Used to me my dream-speakers before I got Quaded!) 

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

String Quintets Two and Four









_Cosi fan tutte_ selections









"_D'amore al dolce impero," _and ending chorus of opera









Entire disc


----------



## JACE

Another disc from the library:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30-32, Ops. 109, 110, 111 / Pollini*


----------



## JACE

opus55 said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Ormandy was the conductor in this recording but it's Stokowski/National Philharmonic Orchestra. Other recordings of 1st just doesn't give me enough thrill in the opening movement.


Yeah! I LOVE Stoki's Sibelius 1 with the NPO! :cheers:

Such a palpable sense of _mystery_ at the beginning of the first movement. It draws you right in...


----------



## George O

George Crumb (1929- ): A Haunted Landscape

New York Philharmonic / Arthur Weisberg

William Schuman (1910-1992): Three Colloquies for Horn and Orchestra

Philip Myers, horn
New York Philharmonic / Zubin Mehta

on New World Records (NYC), from 1985


----------



## MagneticGhost

Dvorak - Symphonies 7+8 
Edge of the seat performance (so far) from Mr Norrington (only on 7.1 at the mo)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Yeah! I LOVE Stoki's Sibelius 1 with the NPO! :cheers:
> 
> Such a palpable sense of _mystery_ at the beginning of the first movement. It draws you right in...


. . . and those strings in the outer movements?-- to die for.

This performance also has my all-time favorite treatment of the third movement-- which is like an animated sleigh ride while falling in love. . . I really don't know how else to describe the magic Stokowski brings to the contours of the score.

Most everyone plays it too four-square, matter-of-factly. Stokowski's has all the sweeping elegance of a great performance of _Swan Lake_.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Winterreise, D. 911 (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; Daniel Barenboim).


----------



## DavidA

JACE said:


> Another disc from the library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30-32, Ops. 109, 110, 111 / Pollini*


I've got this somewhere but it's gone missing!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 70 in D Major (Roy Goodman; The Hanover Band).


----------



## George O

Samuel Barber (1910-1981): Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra, op 22

Raya Garbousova, cello
Musica Aeterna Orchestra / Frederic Waldman

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, op 31

Charles Bressler, tenor
Ralph Froelich, French horn
Musica Aeterna Orchestra / Frederic Waldman

on Varese Sarabande (Los Angeles, California), from 1978
originally released on Decca in 1966


----------



## MagneticGhost

Pärt's masterpiece. I could give it all away apart from this one :angel:


----------



## Badinerie

Enjoying this Schubert Symphonies Cd. 
Despite the women on the cover being fully clothed


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Enjoying this Schubert Symphonies Cd.
> Despite the women on the cover being fully clothed
> 
> View attachment 54569


Right: Let's think_'Moulin Rouge'_, not _'Northanger Abbey'_. Schubert would agree. . . well. . . 'I' would._ ;D_


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartets #12 in Eb, #14 in C# minor (disk one from)







Mendelssohn Octet and String Quintet #2


----------



## pmsummer

ptr said:


> Is that a pair of Klipschorn's You put Your CD's on? (Used to me my dream-speakers before I got Quaded!)
> 
> /ptr












Indeed. My only problem with them is they make house shopping difficult.


----------



## JACE

DavidA said:


> I've got this somewhere but it's gone missing!


Maybe my librarian stole it!


----------



## pmsummer

OFFERTORIUM
FREUE DICH
*Sofia Gubaidulina*
Oleh Krysa, violin
Torleif Thedéen, cello
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
James DePreist, conductor

BIS


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> Indeed. My only problem with them is they make house shopping difficult.


I love that photo!

-- What's your cat's name?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphonies 88 - 92, w. La Petite Bande/Kuijken (rec.1989 - '91); *Hindemith*: String Quartets, w. Kocian Qt. (rec.1995).


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> Indeed. My only problem with them is they make house shopping difficult.


What about the cat? Tonal or atonal preference?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ferneyhough, String Quartet No. 3. That score is _insane._


----------



## opus55

I'm going to soak in Schumann mood again this afternoon.

















*Beethoven: Violin Concerto*
_Thomas Zehetmair, violin
Orchestra of the 18th Century
Frans Brüggen_

*Schumann: String Quartets*
_Quatuor Ysaÿe_


----------



## Bruce

Morimur said:


> Current listening: The tenants above me having obnoxiously loud sex as I try to drift off to sleep. The woman sounds as if she's being tortured -- good grief!


Seems like a good time to give Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy a spin.


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love that photo!
> 
> -- What's your cat's name?


Martin (Marty) Luther: 4/2/2001 - 10/8/2014

We listened to a lot of music together.


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> What about the cat? Tonal or atonal preference?


Atonal in performance.

Tonal in markings.


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.


----------



## cwarchc

And


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> Martin (Marty) Luther: 4/2/2001 - 10/8/2014
> 
> We listened to a lot of music together.


I love 'em.

_ ;D_


----------



## Bruce

Valen - Piano Sonata No. 2









Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 15 in D, Op. 28









Fitkin - Furniture for Piano Solo









Tyberg - Piano Sonata No. 2 in F# minor


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> Martin (Marty) Luther: 4/2/2001 - 10/8/2014
> 
> We listened to a lot of music together.


So sorry to hear that. R.I.P. Marty.:angel:


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin Suite
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Bo...onducts-Beethoven-Bartk-and-Tchaikovsky-55446

This concert moves from F to a piece focused on tritones to a tritone away from F!


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## trazom

Vaneyes said:


> What about the cat? Tonal or atonal preference?


Something tells me he'd happily listen to either just as long as he got to be with his human. hehehe.

Sorry for your loss, pmsummer.


----------



## aleazk

John Adams - Dharma at Big Sur


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> Martin (Marty) Luther: 4/2/2001 - 10/8/2014
> 
> We listened to a lot of music together.


Sorry for your loss. 13 years is a good, long life.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Piano and Orchestra, Cello and Orchestra, Coptic Light.*

Warm, shimmering colors, like the fall trees by my window.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Seven Last Words (Paul Angerer; Orchestra da Camera di Padova e del Veneto).









An excellent recording - played with both gravity and grace.


----------



## Blancrocher

Guillaume De Machaut: Les Motets (Ensemble Musica Nova)


----------



## rrudolph

Kuivila: Excerpt from Loose Canons/Hirsch & Weinstein: On the Swing/Rolnick: Excerpt from Balkanization/Trayle: Simple Degradation/Monahan: Excerpt from Speaker Swinging/Sonami: What Happened/Amacher: Excerpt from Stain-The Music Rooms/Lucier: Music for Alpha Waves, Assorted Percussion and Automated Coded Relays/Tudor: Excerpt from Dialects/Collins: Real Electronic Music/Voice Crack: Excerpt from A Spoonful of Tea in a Barrel Full of Honey/Marclay: Black Stucco








Xenakis: Hibiki Hana Ma/Polytope de Cluny








Takemura: On a Balloon/Kepler/Taw/Icefall/Tiddler


----------



## Guest

God I need a cat. My brother and I grew up with one until he got FIV when I was 12 (we had him at our mom's house). Around the same time, my dad conceded to my (ex)stepmother's desire for a cat and we had 2 there within a year or two. My father had his 2nd surprise divorce about a year ago, and she took the cats with her and high-tailed it to Milwaukee. I definitely miss the cats more than her at this point. Companions far superior to dogs, for the domesticated indoors music nut.


----------



## trazom

arcaneholocaust said:


> Companions far superior to dogs, for the domesticated indoors music nut.


I must respectfully disagree with this. While I love both cats and dogs, because of the severity of my allergies to cats, can only have a dog and she's been my best friend and music-loving companion for the past 11 years. She's my most devoted fan in that she'll always come out to sit in the front room, next to the piano bench, with me while I practice. Though her being a little deaf from old age may also have something to do with this.

I should post something for this thread. For Martin:


----------



## OlivierM

Cats superior to dogs for the music nuts ? tssk tssk. My 11 yo puppy disagrees. But we have a winner for a new topic with 40 pages of dissonant answers.


----------



## hpowders

Hilding Rosenberg Piano Concerto No. 2
Mats Widlund, piano
Swedish Radio Symphony
Petter Sundkvist

Hard to believe that anyone was writing such conservative classical music as late as 1950, but here it is!
Taken on its own terms, this is a fine piano concerto.


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Hard to believe that anyone was writing such conservative classical music as late as 1950, but here it is!
> Taken on its own terms, this is a fine piano concerto.


Have You tried Rosenberg's Symphonies?, Being Swedish I have some unnatural prejudices, but liking the PC(s) might be an indication that his symphonies should appeal as well!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

@ hpowders, if you want bizarrely conservative music, listen to Gliere's 1951 Horn Concerto


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Have You tried Rosenberg's Symphonies?, Being Swedish I have some unnatural prejudices, but liking the PC(s) might be an indication that his symphonies should appeal as well!
> 
> /ptr


Thanks. No I haven't. May be too conservative for me, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 7.*

This is one piece that creeps me out.


----------



## SimonNZ

Loving the pictures of Marty the cat. Sorry to see he passed away recently.

playing now:










Bach's Cantata BWV 169 "God alone shall have my heart"

For the 18th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Aafje Heynis, contralto, Anthon van der Horst, cond. (1959)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing from *Sir Thomas Beecham*'s recording of _*Mozart's Symphony No.29*_ with the *London Philharmonic Orchestra* in my previous I have been devouring *the Overtures to Don Giovanni and 'Figaro *recorded in 1940 and 1937 respectively. I tend not to listen to these Overtures often so as not to burnout on them.

From the same boxed set, I progressed onto *Haydn's Symphonies 93-95 (Disc 1)* recorded in 1957, this time *with his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*. There are many fine recordings of these Symphonies but I always seem to return to Sir Thomas Beecham and Otto Klemperer. They may not be HIP but they capture the spirit of the music with aplomb.








Finally, some of my orders arrived today, so I have decided to cap the evening off *Mitsuko Uchida's recordings of Schumann's Carnival and Kreisleriana*.







These pieces are both new to me and I must say both are equally beautiful and I could not have made a better choice of interpreter than Mitsuko Uchida. I will certainly need time to digest the pieces but this recording is simply wonderful, almost hypnotic in the way it pulls you in :angel:


----------



## Blake

Gradiner's Mozart - _Thamos, König In Ägypten K.345 (K.336a)._ This is a sweet find. Theatre music from the Wolf containing some really great music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## D Smith

Listened to two old favorites today. These recordings are still the best performances of Copland's Rodeo and Billy the Kid I've ever heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Albinoni*: 12 Concerti a cinque, Op. 5, w. I Musici (rec.1981); *Vivaldi*: 6 Concerti, Op. 11, w. I Musici (rec.1974).


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> I must respectfully disagree with this. While I love both cats and dogs, because of the severity of my allergies to cats, can only have a dog and she's been my best friend and music-loving companion for the past 11 years. She's my most devoted fan in that *she'll always come out to sit in the front room, next to the piano bench, with me while I practice. Though her being a little deaf from old age may also have something to do with this*.
> 
> I should post something for this thread. For Martin:


Spirit of LvB.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stokowski red-lines it with the _Polovtsian Dances_.









The* 1959 *recording-- which is the most savage and ferocious _Rite of Spring_ I've ever heard.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Winterreise, D. 911 (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; Daniel Barenboim).


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Thanks. No I haven't. Which do you recommend?


I think that Venzago + Gothenburg Symphony on BIS of Symphonies 3 & 6 are very fine and the most easily obtainable. The same two symphonies used(?) to be available on Phono Sucia conducted by Herbert Blomstedt and Stig Westerberg, the first is better then Venzago, but Westerberg is marred by a poor (under rehearsed) orchestra. (I'm hoping that Bis will continue and record all the Symphonies with Venzago!)

The Second Symphony used to be available on "Swedish Society Discofil" (Blomstedt + Stockholm Philharmonic), fine interpretation but might be hard to obtain!

Next in line is the Fourth Symphony "The revelation of St, John", Soloists and Choirs, Gothenberg Symphony under Sixten Ehrling on Caprice, a very fine performance, that will be hard to supersede!

You can also check out is Second Violin Concerto, also on Caprice (Leon Spierer, violin; Stockholm Philharmonic u. Arvid Jansons)

And his Ballet Op 75 "Orpheus on the town" (Andersson + Stockholm Philharmonic), fun music, fine recording. Also, one of Rosenberg's most well known works is his Third Orchestral Concerto "The Louisville concerto" (Comissioned by the Louisville Orchestra Organisation), there hass be versions availible on Swedish Society (Westerberg) and Andrew Davis (Warner with a lame version of the third symphony!)

There are also twelve String Quartets (Caprice), Two Volumes of "complete" Piano Music (Daphne) played by Mats Widlund (who played the concertos), if You wan't to just sample the piano music Capriccio (German label) released a recital disc with the essential piano works played by the Young Swedish pianist Anna Christensson that is very fine!

There have been recordings of the other four Symphonies on Vinyl ages ago, some are available in Caprice's Hilding Rosenberg edition (as quite good mono transfer, some from radio broadcasts), might be for hard core nuts only! Fx. one of my favourite solo violin recordings, Rosenberg's Three Solo Violin Sonatas was released by Caprice in the Sixties, but AFAIK have never surface in the digital world...

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> The* 1959 *recording-- which is the most savage and ferocious _Rite of Spring_ I've ever heard.


Markevich rocks! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

/ptr


----------



## Sid James

*Album: The Best of Ravel*
_Boléro
Daphnis et Chloé: Suite #2 *
Ma mere l'Oye: Suite
La Valse
Raspodie Espagnole **_
- Los Angeles PO / Zubin Mehta (*with LA Master Chorale / Roger Wagner) ; ** London SO / Pierre Monteux (Eloquence)

Starting with *Ravel. *

I like the contrasting interpretations on this disc, Mehta's ones tend to have a lush and filmic feel (with the exception of _Mother Goose_, where Ravel pared things down to an almost chamber music level) and Monteux by comparison giving a dark edge to the _Rapsodie._

I could do a poem on this a la clara s, and words I'd use are fiery, ravishing, suave. But I'll spare you because I don't have much of a knack for poetry!

*Janacek* _Sinfonietta _ (1926)
- Austrain Radio SO (ORF) / Milan Horvat (Point Classics)

*Janacek's Sinfonietta*, coming from the final years of his life, is one of his pieces that embodies the newfound optimism of then recently independent Czechoslovakia. The work was inspired by brass fanfares, and it incorporates a huge brass section. It was intended for open-air performance and dedicated to the Czech army.

The piece is in effect a suite of songs and dances inspired by Moravian folk music. The movements coming after the introductory fanfare are meant to convey a musical portrait of the city of Brno in Janacek's native Moravia - the castle, the monastery, the main street and the town hall. A reprise of the fanfare theme ends the work.

The trademarks of Janacek's music are all here: the unique harmonies (based on an involved theory of his own devising), mosaic or block-like structures, short ostinato figures repeated with slight variations, and orchestration which was highly unorthodox at the time.

Janacek said the work was an expression of "contemporary free man, his spiritual beauty and joy, his strength, courage and determination to fight for victory." The originally intended title _Miltary Sinfonietta_ was not used.

*Tcherepnin* _String Quartet #2_ (1927)
*Stravinsky* _Thee Pieces for String Quartet_ (1922)
- Performers: The New World Quartet (from double album on VoxBox, _New World Composers from the Old World_)

Ending with two works from this set, all are favs, so I will be listening to it over the next few sessions.

The two Russians here give contrasting takes on the genre, *Tcherepnin* suggesting the rhythms of jazz of the 'roaring twenties' and *Stravinsky's* mixes motoric rhythms, parody and choral effects. Both incorporate Russian dance music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Markevich rocks! :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> /ptr


I blow a kiss right back at you. <_Mwwwwwwaaaaaaaaahhhh!> __;D_ I really treasure this reading as my pearl beyond praise.

The late sixties Ozawa/CSO _Rite of Spring_ is the most _powerfully-engineered _ performance I've ever heard-- but _'reading-wise'_?-- the Markevitch takes the heads and ears of any putative contenders.

I was reading that Klemperer was originally slated to record the 1959 EMI Philharmonia_ Rite of Spring_, but that he got sick and Markevitch was a last minute replacement.

Well. . . . . . thank God for _that_!


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: The Art of Fugue (Excerpts), etc., w. GG, organ (for Marty), piano (rec.1962 - '81); *Mendelssohn*: String Quintets, w. Raphael Ens. (rec.1997); *Brahms*: String Quartets, Piano Quintet, w. Fleisher/ESQ (rec.2006/7).















View attachment 54613


----------



## DavidA

Be I kne r 9 complete ted version byBPO / Rattle. The completed movement. Sounds unconvincing but this may be due to a Rattles conduct ing.


----------



## Blake

Gardiner's Mozart - _Great Mass in C minor._ Oh, this is marvelous. Mozart, what have ye done to my brain.


----------



## Guest

Arrau playing Bach: nothing more needs to be said. One does have a make allowances for the 1942/45 sound quality, but it's really not that bad--it reasonably reproduces the sound of a piano. In fact, it's nice to know that the performances haven't been micro-edited and processed like so many recordings today. I'm sure more modern remastering techniques than those used in 1988 would result in better sound, but it's good enough to hear the genius and soul of Arrau's playing.


----------



## pmsummer

IN C
*Terry Riley*
Ars Nova Copenhagen, vocal ensemble
Percurama Percussion Ensemble
Paul Hillier, director

Ars Nova


----------



## Balthazar

Ruth Laredo plays *Scriabin's Piano Sonatas #5-7*. A fair amount of anger here.
Gidon Kremer plays *Bach's Sonata #2 and Partita #2 for solo violin*. I will be listening to this recording often - not only is the interpretation brilliant, the sound is amazingly well recorded.
Magdalena Kožená sings *Love Songs* - 42 Czech songs by *Dvořák*, *Janáček*, and *Martinů*. This material is all new to me...


----------



## bejart

Georg Matthias Monn (1717-1750): Sinfonia in B Major

Thomas Furi leading Camerata Bern


----------



## D Smith

This is old favorites night here. Beethoven Symphony #6 Monteux/Vienna. I don't see Monteux's name mentioned too much here, especially associated with Beethoven, but for me, no one does a better Pastoral than he does. For my taste, it's the perfect performance.


----------



## JACE

Still on a Rachmaninoff roll:










Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Vladimir Ashkenazy (soloist), Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw O


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Etudes
Gordon Fergus-Thompson


----------



## Weston

arcaneholocaust said:


> . . . Companions far superior to dogs, for the domesticated indoors music nut.


A very funny joke indeed! Had me going there for minute.

(Sorry however for pmsummer's loss. I read this forum backwards when I can't find my place. I just start from the end and go back to the last like I gave.)


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 7.*
> 
> This is one piece that creeps me out.
> 
> View attachment 54605


It's weirdly beautiful though.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Continuing from *Sir Thomas Beecham*'s recording of _*Mozart's Symphony No.29*_ with the *London Philharmonic Orchestra* in my previous I have been devouring *the Overtures to Don Giovanni and 'Figaro *recorded in 1940 and 1937 respectively. I tend not to listen to these Overtures often so as not to burnout on them.
> 
> From the same boxed set, I progressed onto *Haydn's Symphonies 93-95 (Disc 1)* recorded in 1957, this time *with his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*. There are many fine recordings of these Symphonies but I always seem to return to Sir Thomas Beecham and Otto Klemperer. They may not be HIP but they capture the spirit of the music with aplomb.
> View attachment 54607
> 
> 
> Finally, some of my orders arrived today, so I have decided to cap the evening off *Mitsuko Uchida's recordings of Schumann's Carnival and Kreisleriana*.
> View attachment 54606
> 
> These pieces are both new to me and I must say both are equally beautiful and I could not have made a better choice of interpreter than Mitsuko Uchida. I will certainly need time to digest the pieces but this recording is simply wonderful, almost hypnotic in the way it pulls you in :angel:


I gotta get that Beecham set.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): String Quartet in F Major, Op.33, No.3

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## opus55

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor*
D.804

_Melos Quartett_


----------



## Bruce

I'm concentrating on harpsichord music tonight.

Started out with Rameau's Suite in A minor of 1706, Gilbert Rowland playing.









Soler's Harpsichord Sonata in G, Gilbert Rowland again.









And finishing up the first half our our concert with

Händel's 2nd Suite in F, Trevor Pinnock playing.









After a brief intermission to a well-stocked snack bar, and bathroom break . . .

Scarlatti's Harpsichord Sonata in D, K.277 with Colin Tilney playing









J. S. Bach's Toccata in E minor, BWV 914 played by Scott Ross









J. S. Bach - Four Preludes and Fugues from Book 1 of the Well Tempered Klavier, Nos. 5 - 8, Christine Jaccottet playing

And finally from C. P. E. Bach, the second Wurttembergische Sonaten in A-flat, Wq. 49 played by Pieter-Jan Belder.

But the last two images are a little reluctant to upload. Are we limited to 5?


----------



## brotagonist

I finally finished up with the last of my August purchases:









KA Hartmann Symphonies 7 & 8
Metzmacher/Bamberg

I have said it many times: I really enjoy this! All of Hartmann's symphonies remind me very strongly of Berg. I'm sad to have to put it away until the next time through my collection  but there are so many more awaiting my ears (Boulez's interpretation of Wozzeck arrived a couple of hours ago, so I think I will give it a spot on the carousel now, but I don't know if I will hear it today).


----------



## opus55

*Schumann Piano Trios*
No 1 in D minor, Op 63
No 2 in F major, Op 80

*Schubert Piano Trio*
No 2 in E flat major, D 929

performed by

_*The Florestan Trio*
Anthony Marwood, violin
Richard Lester, cello
Susan Tomes, piano_


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Bartók: Divertimento, Dance Suite, Hungarian Sketches and Two Pictures. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Weston

Tonight I will let chance decide what I listen to by randomizing Winamp's playlist -- but then of course I have to sort again to make sure all the movements are in the right order. This impulse to listen at random is kind of weird. I disagree with the old Devo song" "Freedom of choice is what you want. Freedom from choice is what you need." I think surrendering choice is what we sometimes want, with the option to take control back at any time. 
*
Beethoven: Piano Trio in Eb, WoO 38*
Stuttgart Piano Trio









A vigorous youthful sounding work with not even a remote nod toward a slow movement.

*Schumann: Introduction and Allegro appassionato, Op. 92*
Antoni Wit / Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra / Idil Biret, piano









This piece should be exciting, but I'm not focused enough on it I think. I do notice some incredible piano / orchestra interaction in spite of Schumann's reputation for orchestration. It's just that the themes are not quite as memorable as his full blown piano concerto.

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, Op. 15*
Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim, piano









Ah! This is pure familiar Beethoven, unmistakeable in spite of the low opus number. The first movement is already trying to rival Mahler and Bruckner in its proportions. Very prescient of him. And the second movement is already as profound as any Beethoven slow movement to follow. I would even say I enjoy this concerto more than the 4th I listened to earlier this week. This one just seems more Beethovenian. Barenboim is perfect here too. It's all about the music, not the virtuosity.

I usually try to keep it to about three items as I get tired after that, but I'm enjoying the randomness giving a fairly coherent program for me tonight. Can a fourth selection follow suit? (Well, not exactly, but it's still piano oriented.)

*Debussy: Children's Corner*
Francois-Joel Thiollier, piano









I seem to be hitting all the Naxos tonight, but that's okay. This makes for a good encore / nightcap.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> It's weirdly beautiful though.


Vaughan Williams' _Sinfonia Antartica _is epic, mysterious, and absolutely tremendous sounding: man going to the ultimate ends of the earth's desolate wilderness-- come what may.

As I see it, Scott of the Antartic is a modern day Jason going to the ends of the earth in search of the golden fleece. . . but of course Scott does it_ without_ the aid of the Argonauts.

Totally heroic.


----------



## Weston

It's the haunting wordless soprano that gets to me^.

I have the Bryden Thompson LSO version on Chandos with Catherine Bott, soprano. I love it, but I've heard even more powerful versions I wish I could remember.


----------



## JJkul

I've broken it up quite a lot, but finished Mozart's London Sketchbook. 

It's amazing that there's a legitimate reason to care about a bunch of little bits and pieces composed by a 9 year old 249 years ago.


----------



## Pugg

_
_
Have to finish all those wonderful *Van Cliburn *Cd's 
So today starting :

CD 3 *Schumann* - Concerto- Chicago Symphony Orchestra

CD 4 *Prokofiev* - Concerto No. 3 & Mac Dowell - Concerto No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

Catching up with this morning's Jonathan Harvey program, taped off the radio:

Jubilus - Scott Dickinson (vla), BBC Scottish SO/Ivan Volkov (Aeon AECD 1090)
Tombeau de Messiaen, for piano & tape - Philip Mead (pno) (Sargasso SCD 28029)
Bird Concerto with Pianosong - Hideki Nagano (pno), London Sinfonietta/David Atherton (NMC D177)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius Symphony #1







A student let me borrow his CD of Heifetz, we're both violin students of the same teacher, but I'm also his high school teacher


----------



## aleazk

Robert Moran - Requiem: Chant du Cygne


----------



## KenOC

Schubert, Piano Sonata D.894 "Fantasie", Paul Lewis. Not so familiar to me, but quite fantastic.


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Symphony no. 1 
By the Dutch Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly, on Decca


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Vaughan Williams' _Sinfonia Antartica _is epic, mysterious, and absolutely tremendous sounding: man going to the ultimate ends of the earth's desolate wilderness-- come what may.
> 
> As I see it, Scott of the Antartic is a modern day Jason going to the ends of the earth in search of the golden fleece. . . but of course Scott does it_ without_ the aid of the Argonauts.
> 
> Totally heroic.


I love this work so much. An all time favourite. 
My fave right now is the Boult LPO with no Spoken Introduction and Norma Burrows.
Ralph Richardsons characterful voice definitely adds something to my other fave, the Previn LSO with the lush Heather Harper.Which I am about to play right now.


----------



## Pugg

​ Time for some vocal work .
*Karita Mattila* in German arias , recorded June 2001


----------



## SimonNZ

Mathias Spahlinger's Gegen Unendlich - Ensemble Recherche










Gliere's Concerto for Coloratura Soprano - Erna Berger, soprano, Sergiu Celibidache, cond.










Luigi Nono's Das atmende Klarsein - Rupert Huber, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Lassus' Requiem


----------



## SimonNZ

Charles Koechlin's Piano Quintet - Sarah Lavaud, piano, Antigone Quartet


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mahler Song of the Earth and Ruckert lieder


----------



## Blancrocher

Esa-Pekka Salonen: LA Variations, etc. (Upshaw; Karttunen; composer cond.); Helix, Piano Concerto, Dichotomie (Bronfman/Salonen); Wing on Wing, etc. (Salonen cond.)

I've also been enjoying Salonen's minimalist acapella work "Dona nobis pacem."


----------



## Bas

I am so happy! I just found a disc I have been searching for so long that I considered it lost in a boxed set it did not belong to. So I changed plans and went for Schubert instead of Bruckner, since I had not listened the Schubert one for months:

Franz Schubert - Symphony no. 9 "Great"
By the Dutch Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nicolaus Harnoncourt [dir.] on Warner Classics










And the planned Bruckner off course will get it's listening right now:

Anton Bruckner - Symphony 3
By die Münicher Pilharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI


----------



## ptr

William Bolcom - Complete Rags (Albany)









John Murphy, piano

Very fun music! Should be heard more often! :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## jim prideaux

returned from a few days away last night to discover delivery of Taneyev symphonies 2 and 4-Russian State S.O. conducted by Polyansky-listened to the recording twice and on initial hearing I can understand reticence of some in their views of the two works-do not appear to possess any identifiable 'Russian characteristics'(whatever that might mean!)although oddly enough the 2nd appears more instantly appealing while the 4th is recognised as his greater achievement.

Followed that this morning with Svetlanov and the Russian Fed. Academic S.O.in performances of Myaskovsky 15th and 27th-still firmly of the opinion that the 27th is an outstanding work!

However this morning took delivery of Madetoja collection on Chandos, the Iceland S.O. conducted by Sakari-have never heard this composer before and I am really excited by the prospect, particularly having enjoyed Melartin so much!-had initially put today aside as a little 'holiday',second season fo House of Cards to watch but that might just have to wait!


----------



## bejart

Carlo Tessarini (ca.1690-1766?): Concerto a Cinque in D Major

Francesco Baroni directing the Compagnia de Musici


----------



## Pugg

​Continuing with* Mahler 2
*
*Solti* /* Isobel Buchanan and Mira Zakai .*


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Partita No. 2, Sonata No. 3 for unaccompanied violin.
John Holloway; baroque violin by Ferdinando Gagliano, Naples, 1760.

Fine HIP. However, I prefer the modern performances of Nathan Milstein in this music.


----------



## csacks

Listening, and discovering some orchestral works by Claude Debussy, in between all the classics.
A nice CD by EMI. It is Jean Martinon and Le Orchestre National de L O.R.T.F.


----------



## maestro267

*Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 4 in C major
London PO/Weller


----------



## Vasks

_pulled Pulcinella out today_


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner *
Symphony no. VI in A major.
-The Bavarian State Orchestra/Wolfgang Sawallisch.

*Eugene Goossens*
Symphony no. I.
-West Australian Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*George Lloyd*
Symphony no. XI.
-Albany Symphony Orchestra/George Lloyd.

*Edgar Bainton*
Symphony no. III in C minor.
-The BBC Concert Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Douglas Lilburn*
A Song of Islands, Aotearoa, Forest.
-The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/James Judd.

*Frederick Delius*
Brigg Fair, North Country Sketches, In a Summer Garden.
-The Orchestra of Welsh National Opera/Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> returned from a few days away last night to discover delivery of Taneyev symphonies 2 and 4-Russian State S.O. conducted by Polyansky-listened to the recording twice and on initial hearing I can understand reticence of some in their views of the two works-do not appear to possess any identifiable 'Russian characteristics'(whatever that might mean!)although oddly enough the 2nd appears more instantly appealing while the 4th is recognised as his greater achievement.
> 
> Followed that this morning with Svetlanov and the Russian Fed. Academic S.O.in performances of Myaskovsky 15th and 27th-still firmly of the opinion that the 27th is an outstanding work!
> 
> However this morning took delivery of Madetoja collection on Chandos, the Iceland S.O. conducted by Sakari-have never heard this composer before and I am really excited by the prospect, particularly having enjoyed Melartin so much!-had initially put today aside as a little 'holiday',second season fo House of Cards to watch but that might just have to wait!


Madetoja's First Symphony is really impressive (some very nice Sibelius touches and very well scored). Melartin's symphonies could use another cycle (and with complete editions). And yes, Myaskovsky's 27th is a masterpiece.


----------



## JACE

Today, so far:









*Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" / Levine, Philadelphia O*









*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 4 / Earl Wild, Horenstein, Royal PO*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar*: Symphonies 1 - 3 (Elgar/Payne), w. Judd (rec.1990), w. Handley (rec.1980), w. A. Davis (rec.1997).


----------



## rrudolph

I've never been a huge fan of the music of Philip Glass, but I was recently treated (subjected?) to a fairly impassioned defense of it from a violinist friend of mine. I respect her musical judgement greatly, so I promised to give Glass another chance. I am doing that right now. I will say that what I've heard so far is better than I remember it being, but it's still not enough to make me run out and buy up all the Philip Glass recordings I can find.

*Glass: Concerto Fantasy for Two Timpanists and Orchestra/Violin Concerto*

No picture of this one because although both of these pieces have been recorded commercially, I'm pretty sure what I have is not a commercial release. it's a CD-R copy I got from a former student who came home from college one summer and asked me to help him prepare the Concerto Fantasy for a performance that autumn. His main teacher at that point was one of the timpanists the work was written for, so I assume that was the source of the recording. Although the sound is clear and the performances are good, it's obviously live and has a slight raw, unedited sound quality.

*Glass: String Quartet #2: Company*








I'd be interested in hearing any listening suggestions from forum members who may have listened to more of this guy's music than I have. So far, I'm still lukewarm...


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> _
> _
> Have to finish all those wonderful *Van Cliburn *Cd's
> So today starting :
> 
> CD 3 *Schumann* - Concerto- Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> CD 4 *Prokofiev* - Concerto No. 3 & Mac Dowell - Concerto No. 2


I think that's a fantastic version of Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto. There's something about the way Cliburn plays the last movement that's quite exciting. He seems to draw the listener closer and closer to the climax, without quite getting there, until the last chords fairly explode.


----------



## Bruce

Russian violin music for me today.

Tchaikovsky - Serenade melancholique in B-flat minor, Op. 26 performed by Liana Isakadze with Eduard Serov conducting the Moscow Radio SO (on another of those massive collections Amazon is practically giving away)









Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35 performed by Nathan Milstein with William Steinberg and the Pittsburgh SO









And finally, Taneyev - Concert Suite in G minor performed by David Oistrakh with Nicolai Malko and the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## papsrus

Richard Strauss -- Wind Concertos, Chicago Symphony









Beautiful!


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing: *Jennifer Larmore *in a disc called with "trouser " rolls .
Gluck, Rossini, Bellni etc.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, cond. Gielen









Gielen has apparently announced his retirement. It's his right to do so, of course, especially since he's in his mid-80s, but it's a shame that we'll never hear a Threni from him...


----------



## rrudolph

Riley: Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector/Mythic Birds Waltz/Cadenza on the Night Plain








Riley: Salome Dances for Peace








Young: Melodic Version of the Second Dream of the High-Tension Line Stepdown Transformer From the Four Dreams of China


----------



## George O

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Cris du Monde
poème de René Bizet

Berthe Monmart, Jeannine Collard, Michel Roux
Chœurs et Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française / Georges Tzipine

on Pathé (France), from 1960


----------



## Janspe

Listening to Rachmaninoff's third symphony for the first time since ... too long. It's strange how seldom I come around to listening to this wonderful work. Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra for an EMI recording. An excellent rendition!









I'm going to hear this piece live tomorrow, in addition to Shostakovich's first cello concerto - can't wait, I'm sure it'll be great! My first time ever live Shostakovich experience...


----------



## csacks

Listening to Ginastera´s String Quartets. To be honest, only the first and the second. The third one is beyond my limits.
But the rhythm is amazing in the 2 others. Infectious, as somebody from this forum said, some time ago.


----------



## Mahlerian

Gielen: Pflicht und Neigung for ensemble
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg









Interesting, but seems a little kapellmeister-like with its mixture of styles: a bit of Varese there, some Schoenberg here, Stravinsky over here, and an electronic organ(?).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Delightful music, delightfully played. Pure joy!


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Mahler*: Symphony #2 in C minor / Jansons, Concertgebouw

Marvelous stuff via TV relay of the perofrmance from this collection:


----------



## Blancrocher

William Byrd - Harpsichord works (Leonhardt)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Consecration Cantata for the Rellingen Church (1756) (Wolfgang Zilcher; Borchert-Rohwedder; Künzler; Off; Trox; Vokalensemble der Rellinger Kantorei; Salzburger Solisten; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg).


----------



## Haydn man

This is one of my all time favourite CD's and listened to it today for the first time in ages.
Solti could be too fiery at times but not in this performance


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Piano Works
Kotaru Fukuma


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-Symphonies 1-3,Comedy Overture and Suites from Okon Fuoko and The Ostrobothnians performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O.

first listening to a particularly impressive recording of a largely forgotten composer-there are 'Sibelian moments' but there is so much more-an expansiveness, imaginative orchestration and I personally can hear Atterberg and Tubin!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 170 "Contented rest, beloved inner joy"

For the 6th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Elisabeth Höngen, contralto, Fritz Lehmann, cond. (1951)
Janet Baker, contralto, Neville marriner, cond. (1966)


----------



## George O

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Quatuor à cordes no. 1 (1916/17)

Frank Martin (1890-1974): Quatuor à cordes (1966/67)

Amati Quartett Zürich

on Ex Libris (Zürich), from 1985


----------



## csacks

Saint Saens´Piano Concerti, JP Collard and André Previn and The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Very good. I had the version with Entremont/Ormandy. The sound of this is much better, albeit the tempos are so different.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann, Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor (Bernd Glemser).


----------



## worov

Dianne Goolkasian Rahbee :


----------



## George O

*In honor of P M Summer's cat, R.I.P.*

Das Thut Dem Alten Drachen Zorn (That does the old dragon's wrath)

Hymns, Songs and Dances of the Reformation

Songs by Martin Luther and His Contemporaries

Bären Gässlin: Isabella Ernst, Johannes Heimrath, Michael Korth, Christine Simon

on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1983

details on this beautiful album: http://www.discogs.com/Bären-Gässlin-Das-Thut-Dem-Alten-Drachen-Zorn/release/2767606


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1957 started well for Callas. She made two of her best recordings (*Il Barbiere di Siviglia* and *La Sonnambula*) and had a huge success as Anna in *Anna Bolena* at La Scala. The *Iphigenie en Tauride* which followed was more of a _succes d'estime_ but, though her colleagues were decidedly under par, she was superb and in good voice, as she was when La Scala took their production of *La Sonnambula* to Cologne in Germany.

She then records two operas far less suited to her gifts (*Turandot* and *Manon Lescaut*), goes on to sing a concert in Athens, when she is decidedly not in her best voice, sings Amina again with the La Scala company in Edinburgh, where she sounds thoroughly exhausted, and then compounds the problem by recording *Medea*. The cracks are definitely beginning to show. After a few weeks rest, she is back on form for a Dallas Opera Inaugural concert (or appears to be on a recording of the rehearsal), and finishes the year well with a stupendous performance of Amelia in *Un Ballo in Maschera* at La Scala.

The role of Turandot figured quite heavily in Callas's early career. In 1948 and 1949 she sang it in Venice, Rome Caracalla, Genoa, Verona, Naples and Buenos Aires. She once said in interview that she dropped it as soon as she could, "because it's not really good for the voice, you know." All that exists from any of these performances are a couple of short extracts from the Buenos Aires performance, in which her voice is massive and free-wheeling, as far as one can tell through the execrable sound. By 1957, it certainly wasn't that, and one might wish that she had recorded the role even a few years earlier when she sings a vocally secure and thoroughly commanding version of _In questa reggia_ on the Puccini recital of 1954.

That said, I find the voice less wobbly and ill-supported than I do in the *Manon Lescaut*, which followed, on which, to my ears, she sounds exhausted, for all her customary musical imagination and insights. She is more secure in this *Turandot* but she doesn't really disguise the effort it costs her. Where Nilsson and Sutherland, and Eva Turner before them, soar, Callas is more earth bound. That said, she makes a psychologically more complex heroine than any of them, her singing more subtly layered than we have come to expect from a Turandot. Hear how she vocally points the finger at Calaf in _In questa reggia_ when she sings_ Un uomo come te_, the almost mystical recounting of the story of Lou-u-ling. The first signs of Turandot's vulnerability come in the Riddle Scene, anxiety creeping into her voice at _Si la speranza che delude sempre_, and her pleading to her father is almost in her little girl voice, suddenly a daughter trying to get round her father.

There are signs of her vulnerability too in the brief scene with Liu, when she asks, _Che posa tanta forza nel tuo core?_ mirroring Liu's response with her repetition of the word _L'amore_. Even the last scene is less of an anti-climax than it usually is. When she sings _Che e mai di me? Perduta_, we know that she is conquered, and her final aria _Del primo pianto _is sung with a wealth of detail. For all the evident strain the role makes on her resources, it is a great performance, and she is far less stressed by its demands than, say, Ricciarelli on Karajan's recording.

The rest of the cast is interesting. Many have opined that Schwarzkopf sounds as if she had wandered in from the wrong studio, but I like her finely nuanced and beautifully shaded Liu. She is particularly impressive in her exchanges with Turandot and in the mini aria _Tanto amore_, effecting a wonderful diminuendo on the line _Ah come offerta suprema del mio amore_. What a pity this is the only time the two most intelligent sopranos of the post war period ever sang together.

Fernandi, a strange choice considering he was very little known at the time, and hardly at all since, is rather better than his lack of reputation suggests. Not as exciting as a Corelli (why on earth was he not engaged?) he nevertheless sings a valid Calaf, often phrasing with distinction. Not the best Calaf on record certainly, but not the worst either. Zaccaria is a sympathetic presence as Timur, Ping, Pang and Pong all characterful. There is also a connection with the first ever performance as Nessi, who sings the Emperor, created the role of Pang.

Serafin's conducting is excellent, urgent and well-paced. What a pity that he doesn't have the benefit of modern stereo sound, which this of all operas really cries out for. The sound here is, to my ears anyway, less boxy than the sound for *Manon Lescaut*, though it is not as open as say the De Sabata *Tosca*, which was recorded four years earlier, and of course absolutely no match for the magnificent Mehta and Karajan recordings. This Warner pressing sounds a good deal better than my 1997 Callas Edition, with Callas's voice far less shrill in the upper reaches. It may never be anyone's library choice for the opera, but I would not want to be without the insights Callas brings to the role. It is, in many respects, a more thoughtful rendering of the score than we often hear.


----------



## Guest

This lovely new release arrived today. Ms. Podger once again has produced a wonderful disc (when has she not?) The composers are not especially well known, but they certainly wrote interesting music that deserves to be heard. She is accompanied by a harpsichord, theorbo, and organ in various combinations. Channel Classics has recorded her in their typically stunning fashion.


----------



## hpowders

Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7
Stockholm Philharmonic
Antal Dorati

This performance takes exactly 40 minutes. Neat trick!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: German Requiem, w. Herreweghe et al (rec.1996); *Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, etc., w. Stryja et al (rec. 1988/9).


----------



## pmsummer

FOR JEAN ON HER BIRTHDAY
_Violin Sonata in A minor, String Quartet No.2 in A minor (For Jean on her Birthday), Six Studies in English Folk-Song, Phantasy Quintet_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Music Group of London
Hugh Bean; violin, director

EMI


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> *In honor of P M Summer's cat, R.I.P.*
> 
> Das Thut Dem Alten Drachen Zorn (That does the old dragon's wrath)
> 
> Hymns, Songs and Dances of the Reformation
> 
> Songs by Martin Luther and His Contemporaries
> 
> Bären Gässlin: Isabella Ernst, Johannes Heimrath, Michael Korth, Christine Simon
> 
> on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1983
> 
> details on this beautiful album: http://www.discogs.com/Bären-Gässlin-Das-Thut-Dem-Alten-Drachen-Zorn/release/2767606


I have a different Bären Gässlin recording. Interesting ensemble and great music.

I am also touched. Marty is (of course) unimpressed, as he is consumed with chasing mice eternal.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bedtime Bantock - except it's so good it's stopping me from sleeping


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A favorite recording.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rossini's String Sonatas - I Musici


----------



## brotagonist

An absolutely marvellous recording of Robert Schumann's first and last Symphonies, (numbered) Nos. 1 & 3:









Norrington/RSO Stuttgart

This is a live recording, but you'd never know it, were it not for the resounding applause at the end of each symphony. At the end of the disc, Norrington gives two small explanations, one for each symphony. Apparently, it was commonplace in Schumann's time for players in large orchestras to sit idle during portions of the performance, adding yet another dimension to the interpretation: an orchestra within an orchestra, permitting massive forces to yield to delicate ones, and vice versa. This is a great addition to my collection and has already opened up an appreciation for Schumann that has long lain dormant.


----------



## Weston

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A favorite recording.


Oistrakh looks like he's having a really bad day, or he's practicing his brooding artist's glower.

Come to think of it a lot of classical albums put across this edgy seriousness, and it must work. I'm always drawn to it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I swear classical music is better than any drug! I had a strange thing happen in a diner this evening. I think it was a combination of the excessively bright lights and the loud combined murmur of a lot of people, but I had what I can only describe as a near panic attack. Even on the way home the lights of oncoming traffic bothered me so much I had to keep my eyes closed the whole way home. Luckily ,y wife was driving.

Anyway, just two movements of Dvorak's 9th Symphony was enough to restore me to my normal self. Classical music is so beautiful and so relaxing it can wash away all the stresses and strains of modern life.

This is the version I listened to.

Dvořák Symphony No 9 "New World" Celibidache, Münchner Philharmoniker, 1991 .






One of the best renditions of this wonderful symphony I have ever heard.


----------



## senza sordino

Rachmaninov 
Symphony #3 and Symphonic Dances







and Piano Concerto #2








We (my amateur local orchestra) once performed the Rachmaninov Second Piano Concerto with a guest soloist. It's very odd rehearsing the music without the soloist, so much of the music is empty and hollow. Many bars gets skipped and you only play occasionally. It's all about the soloist but the orchestra can ruin it for him or her if you don't get it correct. You, the orchestra, must be at your best, but it's not about you!


----------



## Weston

Eyes still dilated from a visit to the optometrist I can't see well enough to do much tonight except listen. But I have no problem with that!
*
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione, ballet suite for orchestra*
Yan Pascal Tortelier / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra









It reminds me of Vaughan Williams at times. I wish I had the entire ballet, but this will do nicely in the meantime. I love the counterpoint in the third segment, almost a modern baroque different from the way Stravinsky handled it. The final brass blast may have altered some of my DNA.


*Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, Op.22 (arr. for flute and piano)*
Laura Gilbert, flute / Emma Tahmizian, piano









Not having heard the piano version, at least for a long time anyway, I can't tell how this arrangement compares. It has quite an artsy air about it, the kind of thing you might hear while watching a black and white film of mimes chasing imaginary butterflies in front of Ferris wheel with lots of lens flares -- not quite down my alley but good for certain moods. This arrangement has only eight visions. I had thought there were supposed to be twenty, but eight is enough for tonight.

*
Alan Hovhaness: Vision From High Rock, Opus 195*
Anthony Spain / Northwest Symphony Orchestra









Allmusic says, "This is a beautiful and ecstatic orchestral movement characterized by exotic clashes of tonality and soaring wind melodies over a luminous string texture."

Yes, that pretty much sums it up. Those exotic clashes (actually mild and pleasant) had me pausing the playback thinking something else was playing, a cell phone ringing maybe. But then I just settled in and enjoyed the effect. I first encountered Hovhaness during the original Carl Sagan Cosmos series, and this is very much in the same universe as the Hovhaness Symphony No. billions and billions, or whatever was used then.

*Liszt: Transcendental Etude No. 7 in G minor, "Vision"*
Michele Campanella, piano









My goodness, this is a somber bottom-heavy affair at first! But then it slowly rises out of the sludge toward some nearly attainable goal, only to slide back down into the mire of the lower keys, then to rise once again. If this is a vision the image is of Sisyphus rolling his rock up a hill.

Liszt is a master of making the piano sound like an orchestra. I'm not sure how that is done.

That's enough for one night. I hope my own vision has now returned.


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR STRING ORCHESTRA
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Maurice Bourgue, oboe
English String Orchestra
William Boughton; conductor

Nimbus


----------



## PetrB

*Markus Reuter ~ Todmorden 513*

Markus Reuter ~ _Todmorden 513_ (Excerpts from world premiere)
Electro-Acoustic.

Gorgeous...





Here is the composer's earlier realization of the complete work, with the electronics and but a few instruments.


----------



## brotagonist

Johann David Heinichen : Concerti Grandi
Musica Antiqua Köln









This is another of my trade-in booty from last weekend. I love music from all periods, but I confess that baroque often sounds rather similar, no matter who the composer. The personalities don't seem to be as developed as in later periods.

I had never heard of this composer before (I don't believe I've ever even seen bejart post one  ). Dresden was a centre of culture and the arts in the baroque and Heinichen was the dominant musical force of the time. He was long forgotten and only rediscovered in the last decades.

This is a wonderful album. With a title such as Concerti Grandi, one would think of exuberant, pulsating concerti _à la brandebourgeois_, but this it is not. Rather, we hear alternating movements of full orchestra and stripped down (+Weston, those last few covers have got me going  ) movements with only a few instruments: a remarkably pleasant contrast and great listening.


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's Piano Sonata in A D.959, Andreas Staier. Sounds quite good on his fortepiano!


----------



## Weston

Dave Whitmore said:


> I swear classical music is better than any drug! I had a strange thing happen in a diner this evening. I think it was a combination of the excessively bright lights and the loud combined murmur of a lot of people, but I had what I can only describe as a near panic attack. Even on the way home the lights of oncoming traffic bothered me so much I had to keep my eyes closed the whole way home. Luckily ,y wife was driving.
> 
> Anyway, just two movements of Dvorak's 9th Symphony was enough to restore me to my normal self. Classical music is so beautiful and so relaxing it can wash away all the stresses and strains of modern life.
> 
> This is the version I listened to.
> 
> Dvořák Symphony No 9 "New World" Celibidache, Münchner Philharmoniker, 1991 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best renditions of this wonderful symphony I have ever heard.


Great story. You may be on to something. (Just don't expect it _all_ to be relaxing. Some of it scrambles my brains pretty thoroughly.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I have a lot of inamorata with Sibelius, but Karajan's marvelously atmospheric Philharmonia Sibelius Fifth from 1960 is pure polish _remover_.

Other performances sound positively routine by way of comparison. The exhilaration, the majesty, the allure, and the plush sonorities of the perfected-blended strings hold sway over any other Sibelius Fifth I've ever heard.

Its just pure open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder beauty.










_Le dîner_










_Le dessert_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Robert Schumann Symphony No 1 B flat major Spring Frühlingssinfonie .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Robert Schumann Symphony No 1 B flat major Spring Frühlingssinfonie .


_Gut._









_
Sehr gut._

The outer movements are especially vivacious.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> Eyes still dilated from a visit to the optometrist I can't see well enough to do much tonight except listen. But I have no problem with that!
> *
> Hindemith: Nobilissima visione, ballet suite for orchestra*
> Yan Pascal Tortelier / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 54697
> 
> 
> It reminds me of Vaughan Williams at times. I wish I had the entire ballet, but this will do nicely in the meantime. I love the counterpoint in the third segment, almost a modern baroque different from the way Stravinsky handled it. The final brass brass blast may have altered some of my DNA.


The first movement of the Hindemith_ Symphony in Eb _reminds _me _of Miklos _Rozsa_--- of course that's why I love it._ ;D_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major (Daniel Harding conducts BBC Proms 2013) .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Track number one: 10:10+ -- the ending of the_ Kyrie _and the choral chant-singing of "Kyrie Eleison" is absolutely thrilling and terrifying sounding. Oh my God! Here I go again getting goosebumps hearing it. This is supposed to be 'holy' music but I tell you, in the ending of this cut, evil never sounded so glamorous.










I'm O.D.-ing on this opera, which at the moment, is my favorite opera in all of opera.










Act I ending, "Royal Hunt and Storm."










_Lélio_-- this really needs the Davis treatment and not the Dutoit treatment.


----------



## brotagonist

I feel so energized! I managed to do a concentrated/undistracted listen of Elliott Carter's Concerto for Orchestra (Knussen/London Sinfonietta) before having to put the disc away to make room for the two Wozeck discs (I plan on holding off for a day or so, yet, since I have a few others that are well in progress). I'm "throwing myself around the room," as a friend used to say when I was lifting weights. I've got Schumann on one more time: it, too, must make way for a few other as yet unplayed discs.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I feel so energized! I managed to do a concentrated/undistracted listen of Elliott Carter's Concerto for Orchestra (Knussen/London Sinfonietta) before having to put the disc away to make room for the two Wozeck discs (I plan on holding off for a day or so, yet, since I have a few others that are well in progress). I'm "throwing myself around the room," as a friend used to say when I was lifting weights. I've got Schumann on one more time: it, too, must make way for a few other as yet unplayed discs.


I like Knussen's finessingly-balanced and muscular _Three Occasions for Orchestra_ on that Eliot Carter disc too.

Yeah, do your super-sets to _that._

_;D_


----------



## Balthazar

Finished up two sets:
Ruth Laredo playing *Scriabin's Piano Sonatas 8-10* and Gidon Kremer playing *Bach's Sonata #3 and Partita #3*.

Followed by some aural indulgence: *Bizet's Carmen* sung by Magdalena Kožená and Jonas Kaufmann with the Berliner Philharmoniker under Simon Rattle. Kaufmann is in peak form - the flower song here is the best I've heard. Kožená delivers a smart, but rather unsultry Carmen which is unusual but growing on me. Combined with clean, unsentimental conducting, this is an atypical but very rewarding set.


----------



## opus55

Samson et Dalila

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835-1921)

_Placido Domingo
Waltraud Meier

Chœurs et Orchestre de l'Opéra-Bastille
Myung-Whun Chung 정명훈_


----------



## KenOC

Much Handelian merrymaking with the Op. 1 Flute Sonatas. Paula Robison and friends.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

First movement










String Quintet No. 6 in Eb Major, K. 614

Okay, time for bed.


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like Knussen's finessingly-balanced and muscular _Three Occasions for Orchestra_ on that Eliot Carter disc too.


I had always considered them filler, compared to the Violin Concerto and the Concerto for Orchestra, but I completely changed my mind this afternoon


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this day with* Mendelssohns* A Midsummer nights dream
Previn conductung


----------



## KenOC

Mendelssohn's String Quartet No. 6 in F mnor Op.80, his last. A very dark, intense work. Sharon Quartet. It's easy to hear Mendelssohn's studies of the Beethoven quartets, especially the late ones, throughout.


----------



## SimonNZ

catching up on today's Jonathan Harvey programme:

Other Presences - Paul Archibald (tpt), Sound Intermedia (live electronics) (NMC D177)
The Angels - Latvian Radio Choir/Kaspars Putnins (Hyperion CDA 67835)
String Trio - members of the Arditti Quartet (Aeon AECD 0975)
Towards a Pure Land - BBC Scottish SO/Ilan Volkov (NMC D 141)


----------



## brotagonist

On the weekend, I had traded in ten albums I was tired of (all non-classical, thirteen discs in all) and I got six albums in return. Five of them are sensational (and you have seen half on this thread so far). I was stumped and couldn't find anything for my last choice, so I picked:









It's not exactly a soundtrack, but a reconstruction for performance by the composer, Elmer Bernstein, and an assistant, Christopher Palmer. From the liner notes:

"Few film scores are worth recording complete from start to finish.... A 'great' film score... will be _all_ good.... *The Magnificent Seven* is one of these. ...[T]hat doesn't mean that when Elmer Bernstein and I prepared his score for this recording we religiously included every note, or even every cue; nor did we feel constrained to observe the exact chronological order of the music.... But it is fair to say that between about 92% and 95% of the complete score is represented here...."

It sounded promising in the shop, but to me right now (first playing) it sounds like a film score with a lot of quiet passages mixed in. Still, I didn't do badly with the trading.


----------



## brotagonist

The other track, The Hallelujah Trail, just finished. I had to cringe  All I can say is "gross." Am I too critical? Maybe the store will take it back? :devil:


----------



## Pugg

​
Continuing with my* Bernstein* box 
CD 72
1. Copland: Danzón Cubano
2. Carter: Concerto for Orch.
3. Handy: St. Louis Blues (Concerto Grosso)
4. Brubeck: Dialogues for Jazz Combo & Orch.
5. Austin: Improvisations for Orch. & Jazz Soloists

CD 73
1. Copland: El Salón México
2. Lorenzo Fernandez: Batuque
3. Camargo Guàrnieri: Dansa brasileira
4. Revueltas: Sensemayá
5. Foss: Phorion
6. Vaughan-Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
7. Vaughan-Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
8. Milhaud: La création du monde, Op. 81


----------



## Blancrocher

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Monteverdi: 2nd book of madrigals (Alessandrini)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Just got to variation 18!


----------



## tdc

J.S. Bach - _Partita No. 2 in C minor BWV 826_

Martha Argerich and Friends Live at the Verbier Festival

Performing works by the following composers:
Bach, Mozart, Grieg, Bartok, Lutoslawski, Shostakovich


----------



## Taggart

brotagonist said:


> Johann David Heinichen : Concerti Grandi
> Musica Antiqua Köln
> 
> View attachment 54703
> 
> 
> This is another of my trade-in booty from last weekend. I love music from all periods, but I confess that baroque often sounds rather similar, no matter who the composer. The personalities don't seem to be as developed as in later periods.
> 
> I had never heard of this composer before (I don't believe I've ever even seen bejart post one  ). Dresden was a centre of culture and the arts in the baroque and Heinichen was the dominant musical force of the time. He was long forgotten and only rediscovered in the last decades.
> 
> This is a wonderful album. With a title such as Concerti Grandi, one would think of exuberant, pulsating concerti _à la brandebourgeois_, but this it is not. Rather, we hear alternating movements of full orchestra and stripped down (+Weston, those last few covers have got me going  ) movements with only a few instruments: a remarkably pleasant contrast and great listening.


He's certainly been covered before - http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-110.html#post672817


----------



## Pugg

​
Vocal time: *Mady Mesplé* and *Nicolai Gedda.*
Mesplé in her great roles and some duets to "fill " the second CD.


----------



## dgee

Some early Nono (mid-late 50s) - I've never really warmed to Nono finding him at times a bit too sparse and severe, but this was lovely especially Der Rote Mantel (for orchestra, chorus and soloists). Somewhat gentler than his big works!


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven triple Concerto LP

Always thought niether fish nor fowl this one, still an enjoyable listen though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-Symphony no.1-after repeated listenings-initial conclusion-OH YEAH!-Sakari and the Iceland S.O.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Hurrah for Berlioz!

I listened to the whole opera whilst driving to Cambridge on Sunday .... and then I listened to it again on the drive back on Wednesday. It (just about) made a five-hour drive on a stop-start motorway in the rain bearable. ...... No, it underplays the brilliance of the music - inside the car was very enjoyable, outside was purgatory


----------



## omega

Holidays playlist:

*Brahms*
_Piano Concerto n°1_
Vladimir Ashkenazy | Bernard Haitink | Concertgebouw Orchestra








*Mozart*
_Clarinet Concerto_
Charles Neidich | Orpheus Chamber Orchestra








*Ravel*
_Piano Trio_
Joshua Bell | Stephen Isserlis | Jean-Yves Thibaudet








*Janacek*
_Piano Works_
Alain Planes








*Stravinsky*
_Orpheus_
Ilan Volkov | BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ptr

*Roderik de Man* - Five New Pieces (Attacca/Babel 9989)
(Gramvousa (flute, bass clarinet, piano and tape / Distant Mirror (Two harpsichords & digital soundprocessor) / Nuit de l'Enfer (Tenor, chamber orchestra and tape) / Dhawa Cendak (Gamelan orchestra & tape) / Leonardo's Flying Machine (Recorder quartet & tape))










Het Trio: Harrie Starreveld - flute
Harry Sparnaay - bass clarinet
René Eckhardt - piano
Annelie de Man/harpsichord
Silvia Màrquez/harpsichord
Marcel Beekman - tenor
Basho Ensemble Jurrien Sligter - conducting
Gamelan Ensemble Gending Rutger van Leyden - conductor
Brisk Recorder Quartet: Marjan Banis, Alide Verheij, Jantien Westerveld, Bert Honig

/ptr


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> J.S. Bach - _Partita No. 2 in C minor BWV 826_
> 
> Martha Argerich and Friends Live at the Verbier Festival
> 
> Performing works by the following composers:
> Bach, Mozart, Grieg, Bartok, Lutoslawski, Shostakovich


Wow, the *Bartok - Violin Sonata No. 1, sz. 75 * on this is _really_ great. It reminded me how amazing this work is - I think its one of his finest. I found the performance very moving! (Renaud Capuçon violin)


----------



## maestro267

*Ginastera*: Piano Concerto No. 2
De Marinis (piano)/Slovak RSO/Malaval


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann, Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor; Nachtstücke, Op. 23; Arabeske in C Major, Op. 18; Four Piano Pieces, Op. 32 (Bernd Glemser).


----------



## Pugg

​
Now playing : *Tchaikovsky *, symphony no 4, Maestro *Muti *conducting


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> The other track, The Hallelujah Trail, just finished. I had to cringe  All I can say is "gross." Am I too critical? Maybe the store will take it back? :devil:


The movie was kind of corny fun as I recall, but I couldn't imagine listening to the music on its own. I haven't seen it in ages, but I'd probably cringe too if I watched it now.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

The Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello









brotagonist says ---
"Johann David Heinichen : Concerti Grandi
Musica Antiqua Köln

....I had never heard of this composer before (I don't believe I've ever even seen bejart post one).... "

Contrary to popular opinion, I don't own a CD of every composer writing between 1700 -1850, although at times, it may seem like it. In fact, I don't own anything by Heinichen, so onto my Wish List it goes.


----------



## Bas

Anton Bruckner - Symphony 4
By die Münicher Pilharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI









A magnificent recording in terms of sound (I don't know enough about Bruckner to say whether I like the interpretation, as I have nothing to compare. Bruckner is a little mysterious for me, his works are complicated cathedrals, less easy to understand than say a Beethoven symphony - to my ears)


----------



## rrudolph

Liszt: Les Preludes








Brahms: Piano Concerto #1








Schoenberg: Pelleas & Melisande








Bruckner: Symphony #2


----------



## Blancrocher

Xenakis: cello works (cond. James Wood/musikFabrik); works for orchestra, vol. 5 (cond. Arturo Tamayo/Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra); ensemble music, vol. 1 (cond. Charles Z. Bornstein/ST-X Ensemble)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 93 in D Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## Guest

At this moment I listen to the violin sonata from Cesar Franck and Brahms,a very enjoyable set.Buy it ,it is cheap and it will not available much longer.


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby
Christopher Page, director

Hyperion


----------



## Vasks

_purely Purcell_

*Sonatas in Four Parts*


----------



## Orfeo

*Francis Poulenc*
Concert Champetre (for harpsichord & orchestra).
Concerto for piano duet.
Aubade.
-Maggie Cole, harpsichord.
-Jean Bernard Pommier & Anne Queffelec, pianos.
-The City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox.

*Frank Bridge*
Rhapsody "Enter Spring."
Symphonic Poem after Keats "Isabella."
-The BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Richard Hickox.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Jean Gilles, Requiem.*

I'm a sucker for French Baroque sacred music.


----------



## George O

Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936): Quartet No. 3 in E minor (1924)

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Quartet No. 2 in D minor (1936)

Quartet of the Leningrad Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1968


----------



## pmsummer

L'HOMME ARMÉ MASSES
*Josquin des Prés*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips; director

Gimell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst*: mass op 20:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

Manxfeeder said:


> *Jean Gilles, Requiem.*
> 
> I'm a sucker for French Baroque sacred music.


How about French baroque opera? I've recently listened to a few of these by Lully, Boieldieu, and Rameau, and have really enjoyed them.


----------



## Badinerie

Birthday present from sister and Brother in law!!!!


----------



## JACE

Early this morning, I was driving east as the sun rose. As the sky filled with color, I was listening to LvB's _Eroica_.










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / London SO

A cool experience.


----------



## George O

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955)

5 Symphonies

Pacific 231

Pastorale d'été

Chant de joie

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Serge Baudo

3-LP box set on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1977
recorded 1960, 1963, 1973


----------



## maestro267

*Howells*: Missa Sabrinensis
SATB soloists, London Symphony Chorus & Orch./Rozhdestvensky


----------



## millionrainbows

Paul Zukofsky conducts Dane Rudhyar: Five Stanzas (Colonial Symphony Orchestra) and Schoenberg: Pelleas & Mellisande (Sinfoniuhljomsveit Aaskunnar Icelandic Youth Orchestra).

I...don't know if I like this or not. The orchestra, in each instance, sounds shaky in places. The Colonial Symphony is a Madison, New Jersey outfit founded in 1950, and directed by Zukofsky from 1978 to 1987. The Sinfoniuhljomsveit Aaskunnar Icelandic Youth Orchestra was founded in 1985 by Zukofsky, and is supported by the Reykjavik College of Music, so Zukofsky is doing a great job in supporting music, and modern music in particular, as this is his forte. I have great respect for him, and have followed his activities as well as I could since 1970, with his "Violin Phase" (Reich) on Columbia (OOP LP) and his Ives chamber music with Gilbert Kalish (Columbia LP, OOP).

So, I've decided to give them a break, and I am listening to this several times. It tends to sound better as I go.


----------



## rrudolph

Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie #1 








Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie #2








Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 (orchestrated by Schoenberg)








Mahler: Symphony #9


----------



## Badinerie

George O said:


> Arthur Honegger (1892-1955)
> 
> 5 Symphonies
> 
> Pacific 231
> 
> Pastorale d'été
> 
> Chant de joie
> 
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Serge Baudo
> 
> 3-LP box set on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1977
> recorded 1960, 1963, 1973


I have that one wore the lp's out an bought the CD set. Absolutely magical. From the first moment of the first symphony onwards.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruce said:


> How about French baroque opera? I've recently listened to a few of these by Lully, Boieldieu, and Rameau, and have really enjoyed them.


I have Charpentier's David et Jonathas. It's fun to hear, despite the subject (crazy Saul and the death of Jonathan and all that.)

I'd probably get more into it, but opera requires too much concentration; I have to stare at the libretto for about an hour to figure out what's going on. With sacred music, the text doesn't change from piece to piece, so I can concentrate on the music without strange words tripping me up.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets, Opus 77.*

The Mosaiques are great with the Haydn quartets. I don't even notice they're HIP performances. They always manage to be expressive and engaging.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 9 Karajan / BPO 1982


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> I have Charpentier's David et Jonathas. It's fun to hear, despite the subject (crazy Saul and the death of Jonathan and all that.)
> 
> I'd probably get more into it, but opera requires too much concentration; I have to stare at the libretto for about an hour to figure out what's going on. With sacred music, the text doesn't change from piece to piece, so I can concentrate on the music without strange words tripping me up.


I try to read along in translation but get totally lost. I'm afraid I must watch opera to make sense of it, if I even do then. I loved the Ring Cycle though. But then I was caught up in the allegorical fantasy and the story, and the music took a back seat.


----------



## opus55

I think my work week was mostly successful so I'm celebrating Friday. Happy Halloween :devil:


----------



## Jos

Kathleen Ferrier sings Brahms.

Nostalgic sound with a hint of sadness on this Decca mono. Lovely.


----------



## Badinerie

Currently enjoying this CD. Neeme Jarvi, GSO, Barbara Bonney. What more could I want!


----------



## JACE

Rachmaninov's Third Piano Concerto in two different versions:









Now: Vladimir Ashkenazy with Anatole Fistoulari & the LSO









Up Next: Lazar Berman with Claudio Abbado & the LSO


----------



## mirepoix

Debussy: Jeux - Orchestre National de l'ORTF, Martinon.








Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - New York Philharmonic, Mehta.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1, Winter Daydreams, Hamlet Overture.*

It's Halloween. Shouldn't I be listening to Night on Bald Mountain? Oh well, I guess Hamlet has a ghost.


----------



## DavidA

Just listened to the 1982 Karajan recording of Mahler 9. I'm not a Mahler fan but the finale as played here is quite something!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

DavidA said:


> Just listened to the 1982 Karajan recording of Mahler 9. I'm not a Mahler fan but the finale as played here is quite something!


Both Karajan 9s are great, but the 1982 live recording is something else, winning Gramophone Magazine's Record of the Year when it was released.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Goldberg Variations
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

The only version of this great work that leaves me completely satisfied.

Pinnock takes about 1/3 of the repeats, clocking in at a reasonable 61 minutes.

If I want to hear the aria and all 30 variations repeated, I prefer to simply play the work over again.

I don't need to sit there for 80 minutes. I don't have all day!

Terrific performance on a 1646 Ruckers two-manual harpsichord.


----------



## Vaneyes

My favorite *Mahler* songster, Thomas Hampson (rec. 1988 - '92).

View attachment 54772


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 5, Reformation.*

In honor of October 31, 1517, when Martin Luther posted his 95 theses and started the Reformation ball rolling.

To my ears, Maazel gets this piece right.


----------



## Blancrocher

the Kontarsky Duo in 4-hand piano works by Debussy and Ravel; Boulez conducting Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Images, and Printemps.


----------



## adrem

Mahler, 9th symphony, Segerstam and Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Oistrakh looks like he's having a really bad day, or he's practicing his brooding artist's glower.
> 
> Come to think of it a lot of classical albums put across this edgy seriousness, and it must work. I'm always drawn to it.


Gas-X helped. He was fine a coupla minutes later.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 9 in A Major, 'Kreutzer' (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).









F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Triplets

Waiting for tricker treaters, whom seem to be scarce due to terrible Chicago weather (they really should move Halloween up a few weeks in the midwest), I am listening to Kondrashin conduct Shostakovich Babi Yar Symphony. This is the second ever performance and it is reissued on a Praga SACD. It has a tension that I haven't heard in any other version, as if the participants were scanning the seats for KGB ready to haul them off to the Gulag


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Mozart - Figaro - della Casa - Erich Kleiber









A very lively and interesting interpretation of one of Mozart's most popular operas.

Hmmm! Does anyone else feel that although this opera is filled with wonderful treasures, it goes on too long?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alexander Scriabin - The solo piano works Disc 1
Piano Sonatas 1-4*
Maria Lettberg, Piano [Capriccio, 2007]

A first hearing for me of Maria Lettberg's Scriabin. He seems to have been an odd man, but this suggests a very formidable musical imagination.










*
Frank Bridge
String Quartet No. 2 in G minor
String Quartet No. 4
Phantasy Quartet for Piano, violin, viola & cello in F sharp minor*
Maggini Quartet, Martin Roscoe [Naxos, 2005]


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 8 'Pathetique', 9, 10 and 11* Wilhelm Kempff on DG







Resuming my listening to this great boxed set of the Beethoven Piano Sonatas played by Wilhelm Kempff - in mono. This is is the third disc of the set. More early sonatas, starting with the 'Pathetique' - one of the most popular sonatas, but maybe I have grown overfamiliar with it.

This is followed by the two Op. 14 sonatas, both quite modest works, both having an easy charm.

The Sonata No. 11, Opus 22 is a bigger 4 movement work. Quite a 'neat and tidy' work for Beethoven, but I'd say the most significant work here (well for me - it will never topple the Pathetique in the mass popularity stakes).


----------



## Balthazar

Glenn Gould plays *Bach Keyboard Concertos* with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra under Vladimir Golschmann. 
Andrei Gavrilov plays *Balakirev's Islamey*.















To get in the Halloween spirit, *Dukas's The Sorceror's Apprentice* by the Ulster Orchestra under Yan Pascal Tortelier; the original orchestration of *Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain* by the Los Angeles Philharmonic under Esa-Pekka Salonen; and * Bartók's Bluebeard's Castle* with Jessye Norman and László Polgár accompanied by the Chicago Symphony under Pierre Boulez. Scary...


----------



## Balthazar

And I almost forgot -- the super-spooky and super-fun solo piano arrangement by Ginzburg of *Grieg's In the Hall of the Mountain King* performed by Denis Matsuev. I'll listen to this a few times before the night is over.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 171 "According to Thy name, O God, so is Thy praise"

For New Years Day - Leipzig, 1729

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1, Winter Daydreams, Hamlet Overture.*
> 
> It's Halloween. Shouldn't I be listening to Night on Bald Mountain? Oh well, I guess Hamlet has a ghost.
> 
> View attachment 54770


I just rode my bike part way home, and trust me -- Vaughan Williams' Sinfonia Antartica fits better tonight for Nashville. I wasn't prepared for this icy cold high wind. Good thing I took the bus most of the way! I doubt there will be many trick-or-treaters tonight.


----------



## Itullian

KUSC.ORG is having a classical music Halloween show tonight.
I'll be listening to that.
7 - Midnight PST


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Risto-Matti Marin powah

















http://www.allmusic.com/album/the-art-of-transcription-mw0001390996
http://www.alba.fi/kauppa/tuotteet/4278



> Intention and execution don't quite match up on this disc of transcriptions by Finnish pianist Risto-Matti Marin, but the results are entertaining all the same. Marin offers up a set of his own rather term-paper-like booklet notes, complete with introduction, history, and conclusion, in which he discusses the nature and aims of transcriptions for piano through the ages. He talks a good deal about Busoni, who curiously does not appear on this disc at all. Once you get to the music, though, delights await. Inasmuch as most people who've sat down at the piano have played music by Carl Czerny in the form of exercises, his other music is rarely heard, and the opening Fantaisie brillante sur divers motifs de Figaro, Op. 493, is a pleasure to find, not a mere potpourri but a surprisingly (in view of its stratospheric opus number) intricate tapestry of Mozartian melodies. Sigismund Thalberg's Lacrymosa from the Mozart Requiem for chorus and orchestra, K. 626, is a great four-minute introduction to the way the Romantics heard Mozart. The program keeps things lively with music from various periods, from Vivaldi as heard by Bach to modern times. Beethoven's own transcription of his ballet The Creatures of Prometheus, generously excerpted, really comes out sounding like one of his keyboard works and offers a wealth of potential insights into the role of the piano in his compositional process. The transcription of Yuki, a choral work by Canadian-Finnish composer Matthew Whittall, is fascinating: transcriber Alex Freeman calls for unusual preparation techniques toward the end of the work, seemingly pointing toward the limits of the transcription technique. The Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No. 19, for which Marin borrows bits of several existing transcriptions (the predominant one is that of Vladimir Horowitz) makes a satisfying finale: it is a well-established piano showpiece, but in its status as a transcription of a transcription it fits in with the disc's more abstract aims as well. Marin takes everything nineteenth century pianism can throw at him technically, and the end result is a performance that's stimulating on every level.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: Operetta Arias










Disc 7: Short works by Faure, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Ravel, Debussy, Boccherini, etc...


----------



## Vaneyes

GG does *JS Bach* (rec.1981), *Hindemith* (rec.1966 - '73).


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> And I almost forgot -- the super-spooky and super-fun solo piano arrangement by Ginzburg of *Grieg's In the Hall of the Mountain King* performed by Denis Matsuev. I'll listen to this a few times before the night is over.
> 
> View attachment 54786


I heard him play that as an encore a few years ago--it was one of the most jaw-dropping displays of virtuosity that I have ever seen/heard.


----------



## D Smith

My nod to Halloween tonight - Liszt's Mephisto Waltz performed by Fritz Reiner and Chicago.


----------



## bejart

Pasquale Anfossi (1727-1797): Sinfonia Venezia

Enzo Amato conducting the Orchestra di Camera di Napoli


----------



## Bruce

In a chamber music mood tonight:

Corelli - Violin Sonata in A, Op. 5, No. 9 - Ricci on the violin









Gustav Jensen (1843-1895) - Fantasiestücke for Piano Trio, Op. 27 = Lieberman, Kussner and Sugiyama performing









Jensen is a new name to me. He reminds me a lot of Brahms and Schumann. And it may subject me to anathematization, but I enjoyed Jensen's Fantasiestücke at least as much as the chamber music of Brahms or Schumann.

Philippe Hersant (French b. 1948) - Piano Trio









This is the only work I've heard of Hersant's. I can hear influences of Pärt, John Adams and William Duckworth. A rather pleasant work, tonally based, but definitely in a modern idiom. Performed by the Ceres Trio.


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNODY OF EARTH
_A Ceremony of Songs for Choir, Hammer Dulcimer & Percussion_
*Malcolm Dalglish*
Wendell Barry; libretto
Glen Velez; percussion
Malcolm Dalglish; Hammer dulcimer
The American Boychoir
James Litton; conductor

Musical Heritage Society

...not to be confused with the later, folksier, Ooolites recording (though equally good and perhaps more chilling).


----------



## Polyphemus

An old favourite of mine the Organ entry is just perfect. Like a bloody great steam locomotive hurtling through a vaulted station. One of the cases for turning the amplifier up to 11. 
The Sorcerer's Apprentice coupling is also best in catalogue.
I may need something quieter to start the evening off. Mendelsshon's Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage perhaps.


----------



## Weston

Again random works tonight, but not totally. I had to reject for instance Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake as too long and all the baroque that kept cropping up that I usually reserve for mornings. 

*Bruch: Pieces (6), for piano, Op. 12*
Martin Berkofsky, piano









Hmmm. These are a little bland in the beginning but improve by no. 4. That or my frame of mind adapted to the bla- I mean -- to the subtlety. Sometimes you just need to go with mashed potatoes, no gravy.

*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 2, "The Four Temperaments"*
Michael Schonwandt / Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra









Nice! This work is in the realm between the familiar and unfamiliar, not quite memorized but I recognize the some of the themes with fondness when I hear them. Whew! That 3rd movement is like a healing salve with an unexpected salvo near the end.

*Alexis Roland-Manuel: Trio for strings*
David Gilbert / Manchester Music Festival Symphony Orchestra (members)









Hmmmm. It's okay.

*
Martinu: Symphony No. 6, "Fantaisies symphoniques," H. 343*
Jirí Belohlávek / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra









I almost hear foreshadowings of Ligeti's spectralism here as the symphony alternates between 20th century dissonances and plush sweeping grandiose romantic themes. Martinu proves once again he is one of the greatest 20th century composers. This intense work was the high point of the evening for me.


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart*
_Piano Concerto #25
Piano Sonata #18_
- Friedrich Gulda, piano / New SO / Anthony Collins (Eloquence)

*Martinu *_Double Concerto for two string orchestras, piano and timpani_ (1938)
- John Alley, piano ; Charles Fullbrook, timpani ; City of London Sinfonia / Richard Hickox (EMI)

*Rozsa* _String Quartet, Op. 22_ (1950)
*Korngold* _String Quartet #2_ (1937)
- Performers: The New World Quartet (from 2 disc set, New World Composers from the Old World on VoxBox)

Starting to explore this 2 cd set containing a selection of *Mozart's* piano concertos (14, 17, 25 & 26) and sonatas (8 & 18).

I quite like the first movement of this concerto, aspects of it (especially at the halfway mark) made me think of the famous theme of Beethoven's 5th symphony.

The pianist *Friedrich Gulda* had a parallel career in jazz, so being a fan of that as well as classical I am looking forward to listening to this set piece by piece.

Also completed my focus on Czech music. In earlier posts here, I covered music by Smetana, Dvorak and Janacek. I have put these on my contrasts and connections thread, along with *Martinu's Double Concerto*. The post on that is here: here (scroll up from there to find the start of the topic).

Continuing fav string quartets with two composers who worked in Hollywood. *Rozsa's* quartet has an earthy peasant quality, the last movement _Allegro feroce_ lives up to its name. By contrast, *Korngold's* has the feel of late 19th century Vienna, its final movement being a nostalgic waltz.


----------



## brotagonist

What a glorious day! Must have been 19°. The sun was shining, blue skies... shorts and muscle shirt weather. Went for a drive to the mountains to take it all in. Normally, Hallowe'en is at least -20°, if not a -30° ice storm. Brrr. Tonight, lots of kids. Still 5° after 9 o'clock tonight! This is the most fabulous fall in my entire life. Supposed to snow both Saturday and Sunday  Then back up to more than 10° all of next week, in November! Wow! Maybe it'll stay nice until June. What a lulu!

And when I got home, Lulu was in the mailbox, 27 days early! I heard Wozzeck this morning while I was getting ready for the drive, that is, it was on while I was bustling about. I noticed that it really sounds a LOT different than my old Böhm LP set. I noticed a jazz/ragtime piano part that I don't believe I ever heard before. I think I will especially like this version  I hope to give it a seriously mindful listen on the weekend, but there's Shostakovich's Symphony 11, too.

Tonight, I'm getting into another one of my new albums from last weekend:









CPE Bach : 4 Symphonies, Wq 183/1-4
Ton Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra

As with Heinichen, I knew nothing about CPE Bach, except his name. According to the notes, CPE Bach "was a solitary experimenter to such an extent that his most characteristic symphonies give birth to no descendants." They do sound unlike the usual Baroque music, but CPE Bach was a transitional figure presaging the Classical. These symphonies are said to be his "most original" and are the only ones the composer entitled Orchester-Sinfonien. This is definitely not a trick, but a treat!


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 11&9


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven - Symphony No 5 in C minor, Op 67 - Thielemann .






I'm in the mood for something brash!


----------



## brotagonist

^ skip ^ I love Shostakovich. I had the Concerto for piano, trumpet and strings on during the sunset over the lake on my drive back home


----------



## Jeff W

Haven't been around much since I've been on a mini-vacation. Unwinding with Arturo Toscanini leading the NBC Symphony Orchestra in Ottorino Respighi's Pines, Fountains and Festivals of Rome.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I swear the more times I hear Beethoven's 5th the more I fall in love with it. It's an incredible piece of music.

Now listening to:

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Proms 2012) .


----------



## SimonNZ

Guillaume de Machaut's Le Remede De Fortune - Marc Mauillon et al


----------



## Pugg

​
I start this day with : *Haydn*, piano concertos *Leif Ove Andsnes*


----------



## Pugg

​Continuing with *Hayden*: piano trios (disc one) , *Beaux Arts Trio*


----------



## DavidA

GregMitchell said:


> Both Karajan 9s are great, but the 1982 live recording is something else, winning Gramophone Magazine's Record of the Year when it was released.


Actually both Mahler 9's won the record of the year award.


----------



## KenOC

Rosalyn Tureck, her Well-tempered Clavier from 1976, Book II. Detailed, well-considered performances of each piece with a lot of character. An absorbing listen.


----------



## techniquest

Khachaturian's 3rd Symphony on BBCR3's "Composer of the Week" program.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ruth Crawford Seeger: A Portrait (Knussen & the Schoenberg Ensemble); various pieces by Elliott Carter, including his "Double Trio" (a very late work, and one of my favorites by Carter)


----------



## SilverSurfer

Tom Johnson's *Recycled ostinato*, not yet recorded on Cd and not easy to find either, because this video does not show the title:






RECYCLED OSTINATO (1996)
Baritone sax, guitar, and bass make their way through 20 different musical fragments, following signals called out by the leader.


----------



## dgee

Tried this again









It's never really cohered for me and didn't again - just like a big blur of "typical" Mahler gestures and techniques. Not a dead loss tho as the first movement and particularly the start of the finale have some good bits

But I promised myself an Elliot Carter Double Concerto and, boy, that never disappoints









The sonata for flute, oboe, cello and harpsichord - in an almost neoclassical vein - is also very enjoyable

Finished the Carter style bingo with his first quartet - shades of expressionism?!


----------



## SimonNZ

Dutilleux's The Shadows Of Time - Seiji Ozawa, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar - Piano Quintet. John Ogdon and the Allegri Quartet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The role of Amina probably seemed a curious one for Callas until it was remembered that Bellini wrote it for the very same singer for whom he wrote Norma, Giuditta Pasta. Where Norma was eventually taken over by big voiced dramatic sopranos, who couldn't do justice to its coloratura demands, Amina became the province of light, soubrettish high coloratura sopranos, intent on showing off their high notes and flexibility. Callas returned a human dimension to the role that nobody had suspected was there.

She first sang the role at La Scala in 1955 in performances that were a total revelation. Visconti reproduced a picture-book village, a Romantic vision of a time that never was, Callas costumed to look like a reincarnation of the nineteenth century ballerina Maria Taglioni. At the end of the opera, when Callas sang _Ah non giunge_, the lights on the stage and in the auditorium rose to full intensity, whilst Callas, no longer Amina but the reigning queen of La Scala, came to the front of the stage singing directly into the audience. In a live recording that exists of the night, the audience go mad with applause before the music has even finished. With Leonard Bernstein in the pit and Cesare Valletti as a stylish Elvino, the production was a massive success.

However this recording is more a reflection of the revival in 1957, and was made at the same time. La Scala subsequently took the production, with substantially the same cast, to Cologne and Edinburgh. Votto is now the conductor, Nicola Monti the Elvino and Zaccaria replaces Modesti as Rodolfo.

When considering the role of Amina, it might be wise to take a look at the advice of its librettist Felice Romani:

_The role of Amina, even though at first glance it may seem very easy to interpret, is perhaps more difficult than many others which are deemed more important. It requires an actress who is playful, ingenuous and innocent, and at the same time passionate, sensitive and amorous; who has a cry for joy and also a cry for sorrow, an accent for reproach and another for entreaty… This was the role created by Bellini's intellect._

And this is exactly what we get from Callas. Her first lines of recitative, and the aria that follows, _Come per me sereno_, are imbued with a deep happiness that radiates from within, her voice taking on a pearly softness. In a single phrase, _Il cor soltanto_, when the notary asks her what she brings as dowry, she expresses Amina's deep love and trust in Elvino. In the first sleepwalking scene, her voice seems to come from somewhere inside her, an aural depiction of Amina's dreamlike state; her confusion when she wakes, and subsequent distress when Elvino rejects her palpably real. I doubt I will ever hear a more moving account of Amina's _Oh se un volta sola_ and the aria that follows, _Ah non credea_, than we get from Callas. Here we truly hear the cry for sorrow; Callas's singing goes beyond the notes to create the stuff of real-life tragedy, with a depth that nobody had even suspected was there when the role was sung by light pale-voiced soubrettes.

Technically her singing is brilliant, her command of line, trills, gruppetti, scale passages peerless. At one point, in the cadenza between the two verses of _Ah non giunge_, she sweeps up to a fortissimo Eb in alt. Unbelievably she effects a diminuendo on this stratospheric note before cascading down a perfect two octave scale, phrasing onward in one breath through an upwardly rising chain of notes to cap the cadenza. This is no trick of the gramophone, because she does exactly the same thing when she sings the role live in Cologne a few weeks later.

As for the rest, Valletti is a sad loss from the earlier performances. Monti is taxed by the higher reaches of the role, and many cuts are made to accommodate him. He's also on Sutherland's first recording, which followed in five years. Surely there was someone better around. Zaccaria's mellifluous bass gives us a worthy _Cari luoghi_. Ratti is a bitchy, minx-like Lisa. Cossotto sings beautifully as Teresa, but sounds too young (which of course she was).

Votto's conducting, which comes alive in Cologne, is often dull and routine here, particularly in the choruses, which lack energy (compare Bernstein in 1955). When Callas is before the microphone, you feel that it is she who leads, her sense of line, rubato and pace absolutely spot on.

The sound in this Warner issue is admirably open, with plenty of space around Callas's voice, which, as I mentioned earlier, has a pearly radiance absolutely right for the role of Amina. I may on occasion prefer to listen to the 1955 La Scala performance with Bernstein, a truly thrilling and exciting evening in the theatre, but I feel that by 1957, both here and in Cologne, Callas has captured more of the poetry of Bellini and Romani's heroine. Her Amina is an achievement to set beside that of her Norma, as, according to contemporary commentators, was that of the creator of the two roles, Giuditta Pasta. There can be no higher praise.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I have never really been into Bruckner, but was enjoined to get the Karajan Berlin 8th by a TC friend, who told me it completely outclassed his later Vienna recording. Well I've never heard the symphony before, but I can tell you that this Berlin version knocked me for six. This is one Bruckner symphony I'll be playing again - and again.


----------



## DavidA

GregMitchell said:


> I have never really been into Bruckner, but was enjoined to get the Karajan Berlin 8th by a TC friend, who told me it completely outclassed his later Vienna recording. Well I've never heard the symphony before, but I can tell you that this Berlin version knocked me for six. This is one Bruckner symphony I'll be playing again - and again.


I had all there of HvK's Bruckner 8th. They rage all superb. Cannot agree that the Berlin one outclasses the Vienna one though. They are both extremely fine.


----------



## Weston

*Bach: Cantata No. 156: Arioso "I Stand with One Foot in the Grave"*
Nicholas Palmer, synthesized piano

[No album to picture]

Not from an album but something downloaded probably at the beginning of this century. While the thought may horrify some, this is quite a convincing piano patch or preset, eschewing the jangly upper harmonics for warmth. It's nicely played rather than programmed with a hint of rubato but not too much. It work very well to warm a chilly pre-coffee / pre-sunrise morning.

*Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D, RV 240 
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D minor, RV 241
*Alberto Martini / Accademia i Filarmonici / Cristiano Rossi, violin









These concertos seem more focused on virtuoso violin, a little more intrusive than I want this morning so I'll move on.

*Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 44 in F major, Hob.XVI:29
Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 45 in A major, Hob.XVI:30
Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 46 in E major, Hob.XVI:31
*Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano









What an amazing performance I dip into too seldom! She makes these brilliant Haydn pieces sound like D. Scarlatti in many ways. She also somehow gets an almost fortepiano timbre out of a modern piano. This 9 CD (mp3 download) set was an outrageous bargain at the time but well worth the full cost.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* : piano concertos.
Daniel Barenboim , playing and conducting..

*No 21 and 27 now playing*


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Double Concerto in A Minor for Two Recorders

Modo Antiquo -- Federico Maria Sardelli and Ugo Galasso, recorders


----------



## George O

Alexander Zemlinsky (1871-1942)

Die Streichquartette (1-4)

Hans Erich Apostel (1901-1972)

Streichquartett Nr. 1, op 7

LaSalle Quartet

3-LP box set on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1982 (Nr. 2 from 1978)


----------



## jim prideaux

Listened again to Atterberg collection (volume 1,Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O) and am now seriously contemplating the CPO box set........

Dvorak 3rd-Beholavek and the Czech Phil-what an outstanding slow movement-much underappreciated!

Anyone with any advice regarding Rangstrom symphonies on CPO?- I can imagine that I would enjoy discovering these works but need guidance-do not like to use Youtube-somehow the magic just disappears!

.......all of this a minor distraction as it turns out -the new Marcin Wasilewski Trio album just turned up in the post!


----------



## Vasks

*Stenhammar - Excelsior! [A Symphonic Overture] (Sundkvist/Naxos)
Nielsen - Violin Concerto (Vengerov/Teldec)*


----------



## ptr

*Dmitri Shostakovich* - Symphony No 11 in G minor; Op 103; The Year 1905 (Berlin Classics)









Staatskapelle Dresden u. Franz Konwitschny

Perfect music for a coldish grey afternoon in company of oneself, an open fire and a mug of "glögg" (sweetish spiced mulled wine with raisins and almonds)...

/ptr


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet in B Flat, KV 458

Vegh Quartet: Sandor Vegh and Sandor Zolty, violins -- Geroges Janzer, viola -- Paul Szabo, cello


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
Midori Seiler

With virtually no vibrato, Ms. Seiler's intonation on gut strings is just about perfect, an astonishing achievement in itself. The fact that these are among the finest versions of these great works available, leaves me practically speechless. Incredible virtuosity, never for display but always at the service of the music.

Recommended for those who love HIP of Bach.


----------



## Blancrocher

Enjoying Paavo Berglund and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in Shosty's 11th symphony.

*p.s.* I only wish I had some glögg.


----------



## Mahlerian

dgee said:


> It's never really cohered for me and didn't again - just like a big blur of "typical" Mahler gestures and techniques. Not a dead loss tho as the first movement and particularly the start of the finale have some good bits


Strange, I think that the Sixth is one of Mahler's most coherent; there are recurring motifs which bind all of the movements together, and formally, it's very tightly written, unlike, say, the Second or Third.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 in G minor, "The Year 1908"
WDR Sinfonieorchester, cond. Barshai


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1789): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Hannoversche Hofkapelle -- Laurence Dean, flute


----------



## Pugg

​Time for:* La Stupenda*, dame *Joan Sutherland* , romantic French arias :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich has always been hit or miss with me. In general, I like his chamber and solo works better than the symphonies. Listening to Symphony #11 today for our Saturday Symphony assignment was no exception. I though the two adagio movements were exquisite by and large. The other two movements, too martial and in some places overblown in places for my taste. The performance by Rostropovich and the LSO was excellent however.


----------



## bejart

Franciszek Lessel (1780-1838): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.19

Wilanow String Quartet: Tadeusz Gadzina and Pawel Losakiewicz, violins -- Rysard Duz, viola -- Marian Wasiolka, cello


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Weston said:


> *Bach: Cantata No. 156: Arioso "I Stand with One Foot in the Grave"*
> Nicholas Palmer, synthesized piano
> 
> [No album to picture]
> 
> Not from an album but something downloaded probably at the beginning of this century. While the thought may horrify some, this is quite a convincing piano patch or preset, eschewing the jangly upper harmonics for warmth. It's nicely played rather than programmed with a hint of rubato but not too much. It work very well to warm a chilly pre-coffee / pre-sunrise morning.
> 
> *Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D, RV 240
> Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D minor, RV 241
> *Alberto Martini / Accademia i Filarmonici / Cristiano Rossi, violin
> 
> View attachment 54816
> 
> 
> These concertos seem more focused on virtuoso violin, a little more intrusive than I want this morning so I'll move on.
> 
> *Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 44 in F major, Hob.XVI:29
> Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 45 in A major, Hob.XVI:30
> Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 46 in E major, Hob.XVI:31
> *Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano
> 
> View attachment 54817
> 
> 
> What an amazing performance I dip into too seldom! She makes these brilliant Haydn pieces sound like D. Scarlatti in many ways. She also somehow gets an almost fortepiano timbre out of a modern piano. This 9 CD (mp3 download) set was an outrageous bargain at the time but well worth the full cost.


Ah, Haydn's sonatas. I love those works. Emanuel Ax is also a great Haydn interpreter, imo.


----------



## Jeff W

Gym update:









Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 by Sergei Rachmaninoff. Vladimir Ashkenazy played the solo piano and Andre Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Karajan/Philharmonia Roussel Symphony #4. This is a decent reading of this work but the rigidity of tempo and limited dynamics in places were not to my taste. I much prefer Dutoit/ Orchestre National du France which has a livelier feel overall. The Balakirev on the Karajan disc did not hold my attention at all.


----------



## ptr

*Bent Sørensen* X 3 (All DaCapo)

_Minnewater (1988) / Sirenengesang (1994) / Shadowland (1988-89) / The Deserted Churchyards (1990) / Clairobscur (1987)_










Esbjerg Ensemble u. Jules van Hessen

_Sterbende Gärten; Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1992-93) / The Echoing Garden (1990, rev. 1992)_










Rebecca Hirsch, violin; Åsa Bäverstam, soprano; Martyn Hill, tenor; Danish National Childrens Choir & Danish National Symphony Orchestra u. Leif Segerstam

_Sieben Sehnsüchte (1999) for violin and piano / The Masque of the Red Death (1989-90) for piano / "La Notte" Piano Concerto (1996-98)_










David Alberman, violin; Rolf Hind, piano; BBC Symphony Orchestra u. Michael Schønwandt

Bent Sørensen is one of my favourite living composers, not least living Danish composers! (Listening samples on the linked pages!)

/ptr


----------



## Bruce

bejart said:


> Franz Benda (1709-1789): Flute Concerto in E Minor
> 
> Hannoversche Hofkapelle -- Laurence Dean, flute
> 
> View attachment 54828


Great Selection! The more of Benda I hear, the more I like his music. I find his Sinfonia (plural!) especially attractive.


----------



## Guest

Despite a rather silly title and weird cover, this is a fantastic recording. I mainly bought it for Nicholas Maw's "Music of Memory," a 20-minute tour-de-force based on a Mendelssohn String Quartet melody, but all of the pieces are played in a commanding style and superbly recorded.


----------



## maestro267

I'm dedicating my evening programme of listening this evening to *William Mathias*, a Welsh composer (and fairly recent discovery of mine) who was born on this day 80 years ago (died 1992).

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2 (Summer Music)
BBC Welsh SO conducted by the composer

Lux aeterna
Felicity Lott (sop), Margaret Cable (mez.), Penelope Walker (cont.)
John Scott (organ)
Bach Choir, Choristers of St. George's Chapel, Windsor
London SO/Willcocks


----------



## Bruce

Beginning my weekend with some more chamber music:

First off, Bedrich Smetana's Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15









Beautiful Romantic work.

Followed by a Viola da Gamba sonata by Buxtehude.









I am listening to the 7th sonata of the Op. 1 set in E minor. I think I prefer Buxtehude's chamber works to his organ compositions, for the most part.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> Despite a rather silly title and weird cover, this is a fantastic recording.


Maybe when he starts playing on the street, change is gonna come into his cello case.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Opus 77/1 and III*

Quatuor Mosaiques.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe when he starts playing on the street, change is gonna come into his cello case.


He's a guitarist...


----------



## brotagonist

Snowing out  Starting the day slowly, with Prokofiev:

Love for 3 Oranges suite (Kempe/BBC SO)
Lieutenant Kijé (Szell/Cleveland)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major; String Quartet No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Amadeus Quartet).









Although the Amadeus Quartet plays very well, I have the feeling that they don't quite do the pieces justice with this record.

No. 4: That Adagio is so mysterious! Haydn takes you back to the baroque, it's ingenious - nothing quite like it in the quartets of Mozart or Beethoven that I've heard so far. Also it mirrors that nice, dark passage in the minor from the 1st movement - again that cohesion. That's why these pieces are still alive and well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> He's a guitarist...


Oh. That means less change in the case.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 67.*

Oustanding piece, clever orchestral effects. Two thumbs up.


----------



## DaveS

Schubert 2nd. BSO; Charles Munch, cond.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So when Liadov was about my age, he was a really irresponsible student at Conservatory, wouldn't do homework, wouldn't come to class. But he spent his time there writing this piece which I guess Rimsky-Korsakov forced him to do upon threat of failure, and its title translates literally as "trifles" which were to imitate Schumann's character pieces:






Liadov was nevertheless expelled only a few months later for skipping too many classes. It's like he's saying with these super spazzed-out works, "Look, I don't wanna to come to class, but you're demanding I write something for you? FINE! I'll just do minimal effort with as many tiny binary forms as possible, and race through them in a few minutes so as little of mine (and your) attention span is spent. Isn't it obvious that I know what I'm doing?" :lol:


----------



## DaveS

Brahms 1st Piano Concerto. Gary Graffman. BSO; Charles Munch.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 75.*

Back in 1792, a clergyman dreamed the adagio was a premonition of his death, and the next day at the concert, upon hearing the adagio, he was stuck with such melancholy that he left and went to bed. Almost a month later, he died.

Wouldn't he have been smarter to stay home from that concert? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 75.* ... Wouldn't he have been smarter to stay home from that concert? Just thinking out loud.


Nah, he'd already paid for the ticket.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement, *Shostakovich*: Symphony 11, w. BPO/Bychkov (rec.1987).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Maw, Music of Memory*

The cover got me curious.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 172 "Resound, ye songs, ring out, ye strings!"

For Whit Sunday - Weimar, 1714 (revised: Leipzig, 1731)

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

SilverSurfer said:


> Tom Johnson's *Recycled ostinato*, not yet recorded on Cd and not easy to find either, because this video does not show the title:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RECYCLED OSTINATO (1996)
> Baritone sax, guitar, and bass make their way through 20 different musical fragments, following signals called out by the leader.


"Sorry. Because of its privacy settings, this video cannot be played here."

I thought it might be because "Current Listeming" rules prohibited it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Day Signal, Quotation of Dream*, How Slow the Wind, Twill by Twilight Archipelago S., Dream/Window, Night Signal
Paul Crossley, Peter Serkin, pianos
London Sinfonietta, cond. Knussen


----------



## SilverSurfer

Vaneyes said:


> "Sorry. Because of its privacy settings, this video cannot be played here."
> 
> I thought it might be because "Current Listeming" rules prohibited it.


Hello, Vaneyes, I think it has nothing to do with TC (it happened also on another forum), but with Vimeo: you can apparently embed the video, but must play it on his website.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos 12 - 15* Wilhelm Kempff on DG







I'm continuing listening to this great mono box set of the Beethoven Piano Sonatas with disc 4 of the set.

Sonata No 12 (opus 26 in A flat major) starts with an andante with variations, quite beautiful, and includes a funeral march for it's slow movement followed by a perpetuum mobile finale, which very much looks like a model for Chopin's Funeral March sonata.

Sonata No 13 (opus 27 No. 1 in E flat major 'Sonata quasi una fantasia') is somewhat different. All the movements play without a break, and I feel this sounds rather like a Beethoven improvisation. For those who value technical accuracy over spirit there are a few passages sounding rather more ragged than we are used to in modern performances.

Sonata No 14 'Moonlight'. I understand that as he grew older Beethoven became irritated by the continuing popularity of this sonata over his later sonatas. Something I can understand!

Sonata No 15 'Pastorale'. Beethoven in relaxed country mood. Always a good sign. A delightful sonata.


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven 
Quartets #15 in Am and #16 in F, disk two from 







violin concerto and two romances







The concerto is played nicely, but the cadenzas are odd, because of the fortepiano that suddenly makes an appearance. It's not my favourite version of this concerto of the four I own. I spun this disk to hear the two romances. I will start to learn them myself before the end of this year.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 16 -19* Wilhelm Kempff on DG







Yet more Beethoven Piano Sonatas! Disc 5 from this 8 CD set.

The three Op. 31 sonatas seem like transitional sonatas. Not quite fully middle period Beethoven, but on the way. I particularly like the Op. 31 No. 3 sonata in E flat major.

The numbering of the Beethoven piano sonatas is a reflection of when they were composed, with the exception of Sonatas 19 and 20. These Op 49 sonatas are early works of Beethoven which I believe Beethoven's brother got published without Ludwig's consent. They are more like sonatinas, and excellent for learners. But they don't really measure up!


----------



## Haydn man

I have always enjoyed these 2 concertos and think these versions from the 1980's take some beating


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Nah, he'd already paid for the ticket.


Yep, you just had to go to a Haydn concert back in the day .


----------



## Vaneyes

*Saint-Saens*: Piano Trios, w. Trio Wanderer (rec.2004); *Rachmaninov*: Preludes, w. Ashkenazy (rec.1974/5).


----------



## Blancrocher

Ruth Laredo in Scriabin


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV550

Marc Minkowski directing Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM NOVUM
*Komitas, Perotin, Pärt, Garbarek, Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Jan Garbarek; saxophones

ECM New Series


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Today's listening has been limited but hugely enjoyable.

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Prince Rostislav*
Vasily Petrenko & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic









*Schubert: Complete Impromtus & 16 German Dances*
Alfred Brendel


----------



## KenOC

The first of two Hyperion disks of Bach-Busoni transcriptions played by Nikolai Demidenko. And played very well too!


----------



## Badinerie

Listed to this lovely lp set today, maybe for the last time.....


----------



## pmsummer

LUDI MUSICI
*Samuel Scheidt*
Les Sacqueboutiers

Naïve


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Song of the Earth








Sibelius Symphony #4








Barber and Korngold Violin Concerti and Korngold's Much Ado about nothing suite.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I should have played this one last night.










Finlandia, Karelia Suite, Valse triste... again.










Symphony no. 7 (live)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Takemitsu: Day Signal, Quotation of Dream*, How Slow the Wind, Twill by Twilight Archipelago S., Dream/Window, Night Signal
> Paul Crossley, Peter Serkin, pianos
> London Sinfonietta, cond. Knussen


Fabulous CD! Twill by Twilight by itself is enough to make this worth the purchase price.


----------



## Bruce

I'm finishing up my Saturday with thee works,

Beginning with Hindemith's Trauermusik for Viola and Orchestra.









This is a nice set of Hindemith's orchestral music. The Trauermusik, however, never struck me as particularly funereal. Plaintive, perhaps, maybe a little melancholy. Maybe I'm too accustomed to a march rhythm á la Chopin.

And then two symphonies of Holmboe:









Numbers 6 and 1. Not from this set, though. I got them before they were packaged as a multiple-CD set. Mine were one for the price of one.

Many of Holmboe's critics claim that his later symphonies are much better than the earlier ones. That may be; the beginning of #6 is wonderfully atmospheric. But I find his earlier symphonies, while not so complex, are nonetheless thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Bruce

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


I love this recording of Ravel's D major concerto. I think others have played it as well (though just barely), but the balance of orchestra and piano brings out the best of both.


----------



## Guest

More Maw today. Rattle has a nice note about what a great and challenging piece this is, but I wonder if he ever performed it again after the live recording from which this CD derives. Very good sound--more open than many EMI recordings.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bartók's Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion, and Orchestra* with Tamara Stephanovitch and Pierre-Laurent Aimard on piano accompanied by the LSO under Boulez. That's a lot of sound in 25 minutes.


----------



## samurai

Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.88, *performed by the Herbert Blomstedt led Staatskapelle Dresden.
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.6 in C Major, D 589, *once again featuring Maestro Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden.
Felix Mendelssohn--*Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.56 {"Scottish"} and Symphony No.4 in A Major, Op.90 {"Italian"}, *both traversed by the Berliner Philharmoniker under Herbert von Karajan.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.11 in G Minor, Op.103 {"The Year 1905"}, *featuring Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Bassoon Sonata in G Major, Op.24, No.2

Danny Bond, bassoon -- Richte van der Meer, cello -- Robert Kohnen, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

This week's Symphonycast:

BEETHOVEN: Leonore Overture, No.3

MACKEY: Eating Greens

MOZART: Piano Concerto No. 25, K. 503

COPLAND: Symphonic Ode

COPLAND: Hoedown from Rodeo

San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas - Music Director and Conductor
Jeremy Denk - Piano

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/10/27/


----------



## aleazk

Milton Babbitt - String Quartet no. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

Corigliano's Clarinet Concerto - Richard Stoltzman, clarinet, Lawrence Leighton-Smith, cond.


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (ca.1740-1767?): Piano Sonata in B Minor, Op.2, No.5

Ivana Francisci, piano


----------



## opus55

*Wagner: Siegfried, Act I*

_René Kollo as Siegfried
Peter Schreier as Mime
Staatskapelle Dresden conducted by Marek Janowski_

*Schumann: Kreisleriana*

_Arthur Rubinstein, piano_


----------



## SimonNZ

Howard Hanson's Symphony No.4 "Requiem" - Gerard Schwarz, cond.


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart* _Piano Concerto #26 'Coronation'_
- Friedrich Gulda, piano / New SO / Anthony Collins (Eloquence)

*Smetana* _Ma Vlast (My Country)_
- Vienna PO / Rafael Kubelik (Eloquence)

*Surinach* _String Quartet_ (1975)
- Peformers: The New World Quartet (from 2 cd set on VoxBox, _New World Composers from the Old World_)

Started with *Mozart's Piano Concerto #26*. I loved how Mozart was able to transform seemingly banal material to the level of the sublime. This was in evidence in the delightful - but only 5 minute long - slow movement. The outer movements came across as quite busy and intricate in comparison, teeming with ideas, so I went back for a second listen to grasp them better (well, attempt to that is, it's like he's throwing idea after idea, and I'm struggling to catch up!).

Another listen to *Smetana's My Country*, the six tone poems function well as a symphony. The whole cycle was performed for Smetana's benefit in 1882. Sadly, he couldn't hear it due to his deafness. A critic, the composer's friend V.V. Zeleny, said that_ Ma Vlast _was his "greatest poetic deed, as well as the proudest glorification with which an artistic spirit had ever celebrated his country." Speaking to this, Rafael Kubelik conducted this work upon his return to Czecholsovakia after decades of Communist rule.

Finally another favourite string quartet, *Surinach's *which is infused with Spanish passion and song, and not least the rhythms of flamenco.


----------



## KenOC

Sculthorpe: Jabiru Dreaming followed by From Ubirr. Addictive works. Kronos Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
What better way to start with *Mozart* piano concerto's no 1 /2 /3 /4 
*Daniel Barenboim* playing and conducting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gail Kubik's Symphony No.2 - Robert Whitney, cond.


----------



## opus55

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Zino Francescatti, violin
New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein_

*Donizetti: Lucia Di Lammermoor, Act II*
_Vincente Sardinero, Montserrat Caballé, José Carreras, Claes Ahnsjö, Samuel Ramey, Ann Murray, Vincenzo Bello
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jasha Heifetz.*

Disc 15 of 103 [RCA LM-1121] *Walton* - Concerto For Violin • *Vieuxtemps* - Concerto In A-Minor, Op.37, No.5


----------



## opus55

^ that's a huge collection to listen through









*Wagner: Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg, Act II*

_Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, Placido Domingo, Catarina Ligendza, Christa Ludwig, Horst Laubenthal
Chor und Orchester der Deutchen Oper Berlin
Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Blancrocher

Brett Dean: Violin Concerto "The Lost Art of Letter Writing"; Testament; Vexations and Devotions


----------



## SimonNZ

Giacinto Scelsi's Chukrum - Luca Pfaff, cond.


----------



## omega

*Mozart*
_Piano Sonatas 1-5_
Glenn Gould








*Haydn*
_Symphony n°101 "The Clock" | Symphony n°103 "Drum Roll"_
Frans Brüggen | Orchestra of the 18th century








*Chausson*
_Concert pour piano, violon et quatuor à cordes_
Jean-Yves Thibaudet | Joshua Bell | Tackacs Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Exploring with spotify:

Bent Sorensen: Sehnsüchte; The Masque of the Red Death; Piano Concerto "La Notte" (really enjoyed this album--thanks for the tip, ptr)

Simon Steen-Andersen: Pretty Sound - Solo & Chamber Works (this composer was mentioned by Joen_CPH on another thread)

Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Rhizoma

Obsessive list-makers (like myself :lol take note: all three of these composers won the "Nordic Council Prize," which seems like a good introduction to Northern European artists and composers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_Council_Music_Prize


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Major, 'Spring' (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).









This piece is becoming one of my favourites by Beethoven.


----------



## muzik

i am currently listening to the second hungarian rhapsody by liszt played by lisitsa


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An early recital disc from Shirley Verrett. The French items, which exploit her rich, smokey, mid and lower registers are undoubtedly the best, with a stunning *Sapho* and a _D'amour l'ardente flamme_ that rivals Callas in its inward intensity. The high notes in the cabaletta to the aria from *La Favorita* (why not in French?) don't ring out with Baltsa's ease and power, and put me in mind of a quote from Walter Legge.

_I wish Verrett would listen to plain common sense. She is by achievement the best mezzo in the world, She should be forbidden to sing Norma. Adalgisa won't harm her, but Norma will. It's the last act that really kills. I adore her as an artist, her application, natural acting ability, lovely velvety timbre, agility and brilliance. These particular qualities are so rare in one beautiful young woman that someone should lay down the law and see that it is kept. She can earn as much glory (more indeed) and as much money by concentrating on the repertoire for which she is predestined and is at the moment - perhaps for ten years to come - unique._

Prophetic words? I often think that Verrett, like Bumbry, lost something of her individual colour when she turned to the soprano repertoire. This disc captures her in repertoire she was supremely suited to.

This CD issue adds two items from complete RCA sets; Preziosilla's tiresome _Rataplan_ and Ulrica's _Re del abisso affrettati_, but I'd have preferred a straight reissue of the original disc, which was actually a tribute to Pauline Viardot.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A bit of a round-up over the last few days:

*Zemlinsky
String Quartets 1 - 4, Zwei Satz*
Escher String Quartet [Naxos, 2013 and 2014]

















*
Britten
The Red Cockatoo - Sonnets of John Donne and other songs* by Britten, William Croft and Pelham Humphrey
Ian Bostridge, Graham Johnson [Hyperion, 1995]

*
Bridge
String Sextet, String Quintet, Lament for two violas*
Rafael Ensemble [Hyperion, 2004]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev / Karajan* : Symphonies 1 & 5


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in A Minor, BuxWV 272

John Holloway and Ursala Weiss, violins -- Jaap ter Linden and Mogens Rasmussen,violas -- Lays Ulrik Mortensenm, harpsichord


----------



## Taggart

Disc 49 of










The track list (in numerical order) is

C-dur K. 460 · C-dur K. 461 · D-dur K. 478
D-dur K. 479 · C-dur K. 502 · d-moll K. 516
d-moll K. 517 · F-dur K. 518 · f-moll K. 519
B-dur K. 529 · B-dur K. 544 · B-dur K. 545
g-moll K. 546 · G-dur K. 547

The disc shown is given as 2007 but seems identical to the 1987 version. 14 delightful sonatas expertly played - a triumph of Baroque twangly loveliness.


----------



## Jos

Bruch
Violinconcerto, Scottish fantasia
Kyung-Wha chung
Royal philharmonic orchestra, Rudolf Kempe
Decca 1972


----------



## Bas

Last friday:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Sonatas BWV 1014 - 1019
By Glenn Gould [piano], Jaime Laredo [violin], on Sony Classical









Still my all time Bach favourite: BWV 1017

Anton Bruckner - Symphony 6
By die Münicher Pilharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI









Saturday:

Franz Schubert - Symphony no. 3 in D, Symphony no. 4 in Cm "Tragic"
By The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt [dir.], on Warner Classics









This morning:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Preludes & Fugues BWV 545, 577, 583, 498, 541, 539, 534, 590, 547
By Ton Koopman [organ], on Teldec









Johann Sebastian Bach - Ein fester Burcht ist unser Gott
Via Youtube 



, Herreweghe et allii


----------



## George O

Giovanni Paisiello (1740-1816): Sei Divertimenti a Quartetto per Flauto, Violino, Viola, e Violoncello Obbligati

Luigi Oalmisano, flute
Franco Mezzena, violin
Arturo Mazza, viola
Donna Magendanz, cello

on Dynamic (Italy), from 1979


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bruckner*: Symphony #3 (1889 version, ed. Nowak) and Symphony #5


----------



## D Smith

My usual Sunday morning listening - Bach. This time with Gardiner and associates. Cantata BWV 24 Ein ungefarbt Gemute and BWV 185 Barmherziges Herze der ewigen Liebe.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
Philharmonia Orchestra
Benjamin Zander

Fine performance. 
The adagietto, by the way, is taken at a brisk tempo (8'33") close to that of the composers' own performance of it. Mahler took it at 9 minutes.


----------



## Weston

*Telemann: Quartet for flute, oboe, violin & continuo in G major (Tafelmusik I/2), TWV 43:G2
Telemann: Overture, suite for 2 flutes, strings & continuo in E minor (Tafelmusik I/1), TWV 55:e1*
Orchestra of the Golden Age









Is it weird to play _Tafelmusik_ before breakfast?

And how did I manage to sleep late in spite of the time change in most of the US?


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Keyboard Concertos
By Alexandre Tharaud [piano], Le violins du Roy, on Veritas









Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concertos no. 1 - 6
Concerto for violin, oboe & strings in Dm BWV 1060*, Concerto for flute and strings in Gm BWV 1056*
By the English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten [dir.] & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Mariner [dir.]*, on Decca









George Frederic Handel - Esther 
By Robin Blaze [tenor], Matthew Brook [bass baritone], Ashley Turnell [tenor], Thomas Hobbs [tenor], Electra Lochhead [alto], Robin Blaze [counter tenor], Susan Hamilton [soprano], Nicholas Mulroy [tenor], Dunedin Consort and Players, John Butt [dir.], on Linn


----------



## Vasks

*M. Haydn - Overture to "Rebekka als Braut" (Gotitzki/cpo)
Beethoven - 14 Variations, Op. 44 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #61 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Mika

After I saw documentary of Stalin I was in the right mood for this :


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi *: *Angela Gheorghiu*, one of her better recordings.


----------



## bejart

Johan Helmich Roman (1694-1758): Sinfonia in G Major

Jaap Schroder leading the Drottingham Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Bruun: Letters to the Ocean; A silver bell that chimes all living things together; Waves of Reflection (Esbjerg Ensemble)

It took me a few minutes to get over the cheesy titles, but once I did I enjoyed the album a lot.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> I had all there of HvK's Bruckner 8th. They rage all superb. Cannot agree that the Berlin one outclasses the Vienna one though. They are both extremely fine.


I have everything Bruckner by Karajan as well, and I'd say that though his BPO offering doesn't outclass the VPO performance, it does however leave it behind choking in the dust.


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> I have everything Bruckner by Karajan as well, and I'd say that though his BPO offering doesn't outclass the VPO performance, it does however leave it behind choking in the dust.


The first (EMI) is the slowest and gauntest - some people still swear by it!
The second BPO has just that little extra momentum.
The VPO is just that tad more genial.


----------



## Weston

Unusually beautiful album cover for DG. ^

(If a bit melancholy.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lovely beyond belief.

All new discoveries to me.

I owe a TC a friend the _world _for this-- and if I could give it, I would. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> The first (EMI) is the slowest and gauntest - some people still swear by it!
> The second BPO has just that little extra momentum.
> The VPO is just that tad more genial.


The first EMI is leaden and earthbound; so much so, that I scarcely recognize it as Karajan's.

The Berlin Philharmonic incarnation from the 1970's has the most breathtakingly gorgeous, beautifully-blended and intoned strings in the Adagio, as well as the most powerful and magisterial brass I've ever heard in the last movement.

The DG VPO, though beautifully-played, is very largely soporofic-- and the last movement lacks any sort of heroic vitality.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> Unusually beautiful album cover for DG. ^
> 
> (If a bit melancholy.)


The performance is anything but. _;D_


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in C Major, Op.11, No.3, G.273

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrica Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Alessandro Lanaro, viola -- Luigi Puxuddu and Vittorio Piombo, cellos


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> The first EMI is leaden and earthbound; so much so, that I scarcely recognize it as Karajan's.
> 
> The Berlin Philharmonic incarnation from the 1970's has the most breathtakingly gorgeous, beautifully-blended and intoned strings in the Adagio, as well as the most powerful and magisterial brass I've ever heard in the last movement.
> 
> The DG VPO, though beautifully-played, is very largely soporofic-- and the last movement lacks any sort of heroic vitality.


Can't agree about first and last. Agree about second though


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Can't agree about first and last. Agree about second though


Cheers to dissention!

_;D_


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

My favorite Mahler 5. Perfect tempos throughout, giving this great symphony the weight it deserves.

The Vienna Philharmonic sounds better than ever here.

Anyone who doesn't believe Pierre Boulez is one of the the greatest conductors of all time needs to listen to this.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in D Major, Z16

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartet No. 2, A.100*
Danubius Quartet [Marco Polo, 1994]










*
Scriabin
Piano Sonatas 1-4*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2011]

I'm beginning to like these a lot (I listened to this first disc repeatedly on my vintage Sony CD Walkman on my rail journey from Inverness back home on Friday). This was a birthday present from Mrs. V last week - so unusually she approved of me listening to music beside her. I'm going to explore the 8 disc set slowly, the more to enjoy music I have mostly not heard before.










*Shostakovich
Symphony No 11 'the Year 1905' in G minor, Op. 103*
Royal Liverpool PO, Petrenko [Naxos, rec. 2008]

This arrived in the post, and although I don't normally allow myself two brand new discs in a week, it was hard to resist this given that it is the Saturday Symphony for this weekend. Performance and recording are excellent, by the way, for any Shostakophile who hasn't yet heard this.










*Schönberg
String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op.7
String Quartet No. 2, Op.10 (with Margaret Price, soprano)*
LaSalle Quartet [DG, rec 1968 / 9]

Classic accounts. I now have digital FLAC files.


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> Cheers to dissention!
> 
> _;D_


Why music criticism is often such a subjective matter.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Why music criticism is often such a subjective matter.


Its aesthetic effects certainly are.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I certainly love it better _sung_ in Italian; but then I love _Dame Janet Baker_ more than merely_ hearing_ it in Italian, so it balances out gloriously.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in D Major, KV 250, "Haffner"

Sir Colin Davis conducting the Symphonie-orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 - 24* Wilhelm Kempff on DG







This is disc 6 from this 8 disc boxed set of the Beethoven piano sonatas.

After No. 20 (a fairly pedestrian early sonata) we come to No. 21 Op. 53 'Waldstein Sonata', the true middle period expansion of dimensions of the piano sonata. This and No. 23 Op. 57 Appassionata sonata I think of as the 2 middle period sledge-hammers. Very impressive works which both have many admirers. I like them both .... but my preferences are more for the subtle. And on this disc we have Sonata No 22 in F major and Sonata No 24 in F sharp major. Apparently neither of these modest 2 movement works are high in popular esteem - but I love them both. I have a particular affection for the first movement of the F sharp major work, which for my ear has some of the earliest hints of the late period Beethoven. Plus it's about at my limits as a very inadequate piano player - I can make a half decent attempt at playing this movement.


----------



## opus55

*Eugène Ysaÿe*
Violin Sonatas Op. 27 No. 2 in A minor and No. 4 in E minor

*Pierre Boulez*
Anthemes

_Carolin Widmann_

All the harmonics and their reflections of an unaccompanied violin can be heard here.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Roussel*: Piano Works (Vol. 1), w. Armengaud (rec.2006 - '12); *Catoire*: Piano Works, w. MAH (rec.1998).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 173 "Exalted flesh and blood"

For Whit Monday - Leipzig, 1724

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-3rd Symphony, Comedy Overture and the Suites from the Ostrobothnians and Okon Fuoko- Sakari and the Iceland S.O.


----------



## SilverSurfer

opus55 said:


> View attachment 54920
> 
> 
> *Eugène Ysaÿe*
> Violin Sonatas Op. 27 No. 2 in A minor and No. 4 in E minor
> 
> *Pierre Boulez*
> Anthemes
> 
> _Carolin Widmann_
> 
> All the harmonics and their reflections of an unaccompanied violin can be heard here.


Got that Cd too, first recording of Sciarrino's Capricci after the seminal Mönch...


----------



## Bruce

Haydn's 55th Piano Sonata, played by Gilbert Kalish.









Then a wonderful rendition of Chopin's First Ballade in G minor, played by a rather young Hélène Grimaud









And finally Schumann's Fantasy in C, Op. 17 played by Horowitz on a great collection









I don't always understand Horowitz's interpretations, but he plays with such authority and conviction that I usually want to hear him repeatedly.


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Zingareli (1752-1837): Sinfonia No.3 in F Major

Vanni Moretto directing Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS
_Music for Harp_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Yolanda Kondonassis, harp

Telarc


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to Oistrakh play violin concertos by Mendelssohn, Glazunov & Kabalevsky (with various orchestras & conductors):










*David Oistrakh: Concertos and Encores*
For the most part, these are Melodiya recordings from the late-40's and early-50's that were first released in the West on Westminster LPs.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 25-27 & 29* Wilhelm Kempff on DG








Disc 7 from this 8 disc set and we are reaching the heights, that is after a fairly tame start with the Sonata No. 25 in G major Op. 79. This is very light and almost like a sonatina.

But then comes the wonderful 'Les Adieux'. This 'farewell' feels distinctly manly rather than romantic to my ears.

The Sonata No. 27 in E minor Op. 90 is not one of the most popular but I love it. It has two very contrasted movements. The first is a little strenuous, but is followed by one of Beethoven's most relaxed movements. It almost sounds like Schubert.

Then on with the oxygen masks for that Everest of piano sonatas - the Hammerklavier. Very demanding to play, and pretty demanding to listen to. The scherzo is maybe the only easy to listen to movement. The slow movement is beautiful and expansive, but needs concentration to appreciate. The stressful fugal writing in the final movement is the hardest on the ear. Once accustomed to Beethoven's way with fugal writing it's quite a ride. But as you can not survive for long on the summit of Everest, so I feel this is a summit for special occasions, rather than repeated regular visits (for which I'll take the other late Beethoven sonatas - music I truly love).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41*


----------



## JACE

More from DAVID OISTRAKH:










*Khachaturian: Violin Concerto / Khachaturian (conductor), USSR Radio SO
Sibelius: Violin Concerto / Rozhdestvensky, USSR Radio SO*


----------



## brotagonist

The download took 45 minutes, but I spent _all_ of yesterday afternoon and evening and this morning configuring the new operating system, Fedora Linux 21, on my computer. Perhaps I am too picky, but I wanted it all to just work, like it did before. It was worth it: booting is _much_ faster, _lots_ more things just happen automatically, _many_ programs are improved and updated... but one needs to learn of the new features. I am glad it is done for another 6 months. I know I could just do a system update, but having outdated configuration files can introduce glitches that are difficult to solve.

It snowed _all_ day yesterday, so I had picked a good day. It stopped this morning and temperatures are starting to climb--up to 2° presently, and steadily warmer for most of the week--but the season is now definitely a cooler one. Unfortunately, the unstable weather is obstructing the television reception, so I am not watching the two NFL games that are broadcast every Sunday. My fantasy team, however, is on the turf: I've won 6 weeks straight and should continue to be top in my division. I think I'm second in the league, despite a poor start in the first 2 weeks. Shostakovich's Symphony 11 suits the wintry landscape. I decided to listen to Barshai/WDR SO. In the Russian tradition, I will sit back with a pot of Bailin Gongfu black tea.


----------



## contra7

Schubert: Piano Sonata no. 14 in A minor

piano: David Barenboim


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mendelssohn, Paulus


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.44 in E Major, Op.54, No.3

Quatour Festetics: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Reszo Pertorini, cello


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary (1694)
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary (1695)_
*Henry Purcell*
Felicity Lott, Thomas Allen, Charles Brett, John Williams
Monteverdi Choir
Monteverdi Orchestra
Equale Brass Ensemble
John Eliot Gardiner, director

Erato

My nomination for "Best Imitation of a MHS Recording Jacket by a Major Label" award.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hugo Wolf's Italian Serenade - Alfama Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

I didn't get the tea on fast enough, but it is now ready, so I am giving Shostakovich's 11th another go, this time with Petrenko/Liverpool. I could listen to this one again and again.


----------



## JACE

Finally getting around to the Saturday Symphony.

I'm listening to Stokowski's famous DSCH 11 with the Houston SO:


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart* _Piano Concerto #17_
- Friedrich Gulda, piano / Session orch. under Paul Angerer (Eloquence)

Starting with *Mozart's Piano Concerto #17*, which along with his 14th (also on this set) was written for a student, Barbara 'Babette' von Ployer. I really like the finale, it has a sense of whimsy and imagination, with contrasts at every turn. The tune reminded me of _The Twelve Days of Christmas_, and the notes say that Mozart taught it to his pet bird. The concerto proves that you can teach piano students, entertain listeners and educate members of avian species all at once. Jokes aside, its also the only stereo recording on this set, and that certainly helps appreciate all the shades of colour and texture here.

*Album: Gershwin and Friends *(live recordings)
_Gershwin Songs and song medleys
Rhapsody in Blue (original version)_ *
- Sarah Vaughan, vocalist with jazz trio / Los Angeles PO / Michael Tilson-Thomas, piano and conductor 
(*George Gershwin recorded on piano roll / Columbia Jazz Band / Tilson-Thomas) (CBS)

This *all-Gershwin album *is a desert island disc. Amazing vocal pyrotechnics from Sarah Vaughan here, with a combination of accompaniments (solo piano, jazz trio, orchestra). There's warmth and humour here and good rapport with the audience, and also gut wrenching emotion in Sassy's delivery of *My Man's Gone Now. *The last song, *A Foggy Day*, is like jazz combined with impressionism. Engrossing is the word.

Gershwin also plays via a piano roll, and I often think how if he had lived into his eighties he could have been present at these performances (maybe even played his *Rhapsody in Blue*?) In any case, he gave us so much in his brief 39 years.

*Hindemith *_String Quartet #6_ (1943)
- Peformers: The New World Quartet (from 2 cd set on VoxBox, New World Composers from the Old World)

Finally, *Hindemith's String Quartet #6,* which opens with a movement marked _Very Quiet and Expressive_, it has the profound quality of Beethoven's Op. 131. The third movement,_ Variations _is also a highlight and the finale ends in a pizzicato waltz that vanishes into nothingness.

This is the only one of his quartets I have, but other members of this thread have said they enjoyed the cycle on Naxos, which sounds interesting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some marvelous late Romanticism.


----------



## Balthazar

Some sacred pieces by *Poulenc: Gloria, Stabat Mater, and Litanies à la Vierge Noire*. Patricia Petibon sings soprano with the Orchestre de Paris under Paavo Järvi.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Finally getting around to the Saturday Symphony.
> 
> I'm listening to Stokowski's famous DSCH 11 with the Houston SO:


Great atmospheric _first _movement.

- But where's the drama for the subsequent three?


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Great atmospheric _first _movement.
> 
> - But where's the drama for the subsequent three?


I think we hear this one differently, MB. Right now, I'm listening to the second movement, and it has me gripping the arms of my chair in amazement!

I'd still LOVE to hear the live Stoki recording from Russia that you've recommended. (That said, I already have a total of NINE recordings of DSCH's 11th. It's hard to justify another. ...Oh well. What's one more?!?! )


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I think we hear this one differently, MB. Right now, I'm listening to the second movement, and it has me gripping the arms of my chair in amazement!
> 
> I'd still LOVE to hear the live Stoki recording from Russia that you've recommended. (That said, I already have a total of NINE recordings of DSCH's 11th. It's hard to justify another. ...Oh well. What's one more?!?!
> )


Oh, in-_DULGE_ <hand-swipe downwards>.

You'll _love_ it.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Callas _Barbiere_ was one of the first things I put on when I got the Callas box set; and yes, I was alternately in thrall, wonder, and love with Callas' sassy, strong, minx-like persona--- perfectly executed-- and with vastly-improved vocal engineered sound. The psychological feel and the nuance that she brings to the role is nothing short of astounding.

As a friend of mine characterized this performance: "It just fizzes and sparkles like a first class champagne and bubbles with good humour."


----------



## satoru

Going through this enormous achievement. Now at vol. 16 out of total 55.

Listening to these cantatas, I started wonder what kind of opera Bach could compose if he had a chance... In these cantatas, arias and recitatives are beautiful and chorus and instruments can heighten tension and drama. Quite operatic in some aspects, aren't they?


----------



## bejart

Josef Triebensee (1772-1846): Concertino for Piano and Winds

Consortium Classicum -- Werner Genuit, piano


----------



## D Smith

Prior to contributing to the String Quartet list, I'm re-listening to my top picks. Tonight it's Haydn's Op. 76. But which one to choose?


----------



## JACE

Except for the Saturday Symphony DSCH 11, it's been a violin concerto day.

Now I'm listening to Bartók's Violin Concerto No. 2 as performed by Kyung-Wha Chung with Solti & the LPO:










Fantastic.


----------



## Weston

satoru said:


> Going through this enormous achievement. Now at vol. 16 out of total 55.
> 
> Listening to these cantatas, I started wonder what kind of opera Bach could compose if he had a chance... In these cantatas, arias and recitatives are beautiful and chorus and instruments can heighten tension and drama. Quite operatic in some aspects, aren't they?
> 
> View attachment 54934


I'm thinking the Peasant and Coffee Cantatas might also be an indication of what it would have been like if there had been comic operas. It amazes me the stodgy old maestro can make this listener chuckle some 260 odd years after his death.


----------



## Blake

Brautigam's Mozart - _Complete Piano Sonatas._ Disc 1. Lovely.


----------



## JACE

Enjoyed the Bartók Violin Concerto so much that I decided to pull out this set:










*Béla Bartók: A Celebration / Various Artists (Classics Record Library, 3 LPs)*

Now listening to Rudolf Serkin, George Szell, and the Columbia SO perform Bartók's First Piano Concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_A_-gain.



















Mariinsky_ Ballet Russe_ revival of the _Firebird_ with original Fokine choreography and reconstructed sets and costumes from Golovin and Bakst.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

I hear a lot of Scriabin in this music...with virtuosity pushed to the fore. Hamelin, of course, handles every hurdle with aplomb. Excellent sound--a little more emphasis on the low end than is usual with Hyperion.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to the *Concerto for Orchestra* from the _Béla Bartók: A Celebration_ set. The performance is by Pierre Boulez & the New York PO.

Incidentally, I first heard this music when I was took a Music Appreciation course as a college undergrad. And it was Boulez's recording of the Concerto for Orchestra that was included in a set of cassette tapes that went along with the textbook.

I discovered so much wonderful music through that class and those recordings! That's where I first heard Bruno Walter's Brahms Second, Ormandy's recording of Ives' _Putnam's Camp, Redding, Connecticut_, and Lenny's _Symphonie fantastique_.

That was a long time ago, but hearing Boulez's version of Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra brings it all back.


----------



## Weston

Quite a mixed up bag tonight.

*Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, sonatas (3) for piano, Op. 11*
Hamish Milne, piano









I enjoyed this series when I first heard it, but these three pieces sound almost like messy heavy handed night-club pianist improvisations tonight. Once again I am not sure what I'm in the mood for, but the 3rd little sonata does have some wonderful themes. 
*
Liadov: Eight Russian Folk-Songs for Orchestra*
Veronika Dudarova / Symphony Orchestra of Russia









Lovely back to basics music, as folk songs often are.

*
Franz Liszt, 9 Piano Transcriptions of Franz Schubert songs.*
Vladimir Viardo, piano









Well, this is one way for me to enjoy Franz Schubert's art songs, but I can't help thinking Viardo looks like Bill Ward from Black Sabbath.

Included are:

_Die Stadt
Der Doppelganger
Aufenthalt
Der Muller Und Der Bach
Gretchen Am Spinnrade*
Kriegers Ahnung
Das Wandern
Standchen*
Auf Dem Wasser Zu Singen_

-- of which "Gretchen Am Spinnrade" and "Standchen" are stand outs though they are all enjoyable. Liszt doesn't overdo the virtuosity. I'm pretty sure I've heard "Standchen" many times before, probably in a simpler version from when my sister took piano lessons. The echoing melodic line an octave apart near the end is amazing! I certainly don't remember that part.

Mysteriously sleepy exactly one hour earlier than expected, I think I'll leave it there for the night.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Disc 2

This Baker/Hickox _Alto Rhapsody_ is definately a performance of stature.

Absolutely lovely.

Currently ending the disc with Baker's treatment of Respighi's _La Sensitiva_-- which I already know; but the singing is so lovely and the scoring is so exotic that I just have to hear it again.


----------



## JACE

Weston said:


> View attachment 54941
> 
> 
> Well, this is one way for me to enjoy Franz Schubert's art songs, but *I can't help thinking Viardo looks like Bill Ward from Black Sabbath*.


I can see the resemblance:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I can see the resemblance:


I

AM

_ ROL-LING._

Haaaaaaa! *HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!*

Separated at birth.

Don't fight it.

It's like fly paper.

The more you fight it, the more it sticks.


----------



## JACE

Another Bartók piano concerto:










*Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Julius Katchen, Istvan Kertesz, London SO*


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op.120

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## JACE

Next up:










*Dvořák: The Water Goblin, The Noonday Witch, Hussite, My Home / Kertesz, London SO*


----------



## brotagonist

This is going to take quite a few listens; likely I'll have it on once a day for the next five or so, until I start to feel at home with it.









Berg : Wozzeck
Boulez/O Opéra de Paris

I am really liking this! I am a long way from being familiar with it, but, what stands out today is that it is entirely intelligible. I can understand pretty much all of it! This is not like most operas, where every word is unintelligible. I wasn't sure what to expect, this being a French production and not all of the names sounding German.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just finished it tonight.

_Much Ado About Nothing_, Shakespeare, Beatrice and Benedict-- I've always loved the story, the wit, the repartee, and the characters.

Beatrice and Benedict: the two arch-skeptics on the outside who are really just star-crossed lovers on the inside who can't help themselves and end up collapsing into each others arms.

I live for this stuff.

Berlioz' treatment of the matter is just cute as a button; and absolutely deft in its scaled-down-to-essentials orchestral craftsmanship.

Janet Baker's experienced 'Beatrice' sounds off wonderfully against Christiane Eda-Pierre's girlish 'Hero': 'informed love' as contrasted with 'naive love,' respectively. This opera is all about falling in love whether you like it or not, and of course about taking your chances when you get them.

The 1977 Philips engineered sound is solid, but nowhere as plush as the 1972 Colin Davis_ Benvenutto Cellini _or the 1969 Colin Davis _Les Troyens_.

All the same, all three Colin Davis Philips Berlioz operas are absolutely _indispensable _for any Berlioz fan.

They certainly are to me.


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this Monday:* Brahms ,Alban Berg quartett and Sabine Meyer *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

String Quintet No. 4 in C minor, K. 406; Divertimento in Eb major, K. 563









_
Fantasiestucke_

I love this music when it starts to get cold out--- like it is starting to now in Southern California.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's String Quartet - Quartetto Italiano










Faure's String Quartet - Parrenin Quartet


----------



## starthrower

Stellar recording of some beautiful music!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Barenboim* , now playing 22 & 23


----------



## SimonNZ

Sibelius' String Quartet "Voces Intimae" - Emerson Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Haukur Tómasson, "Gudrun's 4th Song"

*p.s.* Like SimonNZ, I also need to get into SQ-mode--still in the first round of the big new ranking thread, and I've already come across 4 I've never heard. That thread is going to make it hard to sleep at night!


----------



## SimonNZ

Janacek's String Quartet No.2 "Intimate Letters - Hagen Quartet


----------



## KenOC

As suggested by Woodduck: Ignaz Ditterwitter von Lippenschmacher's String Quartet No. 3, "French Letters."

Can't find the cover of this one...


----------



## SimonNZ

Shostakovich's String Quartet No.8 - Kronos Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

The Guarneri Quartet in Dvorak's four last string quartets.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's String Quartet No.13 "Rosamunde" - Quartetto Italiano


----------



## dgee

A highly satisfying new release









The NEW sticker obscures that it is performed by The Sixteen - their website also informs me they are touring it in the UK at the moment! Drop everything and go, I say


----------



## Pugg

​
Now playing *Saint-Saéns *, *Ormandy and Murray*
Not the most _refined_ recording but the sound is glorious


----------



## SimonNZ

Ligeti's String Quartets 1 and 2 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Love this rendition of Sibelius's third. Lovely open recording too.


----------



## Jeff W

Finishing up listening to a concert by the Hudson Valley Philharmonic. They are led by Randall Craig Fleischer.

Beethoven: Egmont Overture

Rota: Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra in C
Brad Ward, Trombone

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

My habit I picked up from when I couldn't afford to go to any concerts was to record their rebroadcasts onto audio cassettes and then listen to them over and over. I still record concerts that I can't attend from WMHT when they are broadcast so I can listen to them.


----------



## Jos

Scarlatti pianosonatas, played by Pletnev Via Youtube.
Calms the nerves of the students who have midterm evaluations this week.
Stressed out behind a lathe or weldingmachine usually ends in tears.......


----------



## Jeff W

Ralph Vaughn-Williams Sinfonia Antartica (No. 7). Bernard Haitink leading the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Seemed a good choice for the late night as Autumn is fading into Winter. As the Starks say... 'Winter is coming.'


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's String Quartet No.3 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas only once sang Rosina on stage, in 1956 in an antiquated production at La Scala, which was, by all accounts, the one big flop of her career. People opined that comedy was obviously not her metier, though they must have had short memories and forgotten all about her success in the Zefirelli production of *Il Turco in Italia* the previous year, an opera she had originally sung back in 1950 and also recorded.

Giulini, who conducted the La Scala production, recalls the production as the worst memory of his life in the theatre.

_I don't feel it was a fiasco for Maria alone, but for all of us concerned with the performance. It was an artistic mistake, utterly routine, thrown together, with nothing given deep study or preparation._

It was also the last time Giulini ever conducted an opera at La Scala, and in fact he rarely conducted opera at all after that. 
Whatever the problems at La Scala, though, the studio recording made the following year in London, with Gobbi and Alva joining Callas from the La Scala cast, is a joyous affair, and still one of the most recommendable recordings of *Il Barbiere di Siviglia* in the catalogue. The edition used wouldn't bear scrutiny today, but at least Callas sings in the mezzo keys, though she does sing upward derivatives when the line takes her too low, interpolating a secure top D at the end of her duet with Figaro.

I am reminded that when my friend Elijah Moshinsky was asked to produce the opera in Russia, he acquired a modern recording of the opera, no doubt in some ur-text edition, but found the whole thing completely dispririting. Having very little enthusiasm for his task, he was about to cancel, when he decided he would have a listen to the Callas recording. His ideas were absolutely transformed. Swept away by the sheer exuberance of the recording, he set about his assignment with renewed enthusiasm.

Callas's Rosina is a mettlesome minx, defiant with Bartolo, flirtatious and seductive with Almaviva, and playfully scheming with Figaro. The whole character is laid out for us in her singing of _Una voce poco fa_, sweet docile and gentle, but (and just listen to the explosive way she sings that one word _ma_) a little devil when crossed. Some find her Rosina lacks charm. Well maybe she misses a touch of the coquettish, but, one thing's for sure, this Rosina would be a lot of fun. Her technical proficiency in the role's florid writing is little short of staggering, her voice infinitely responsive.

However Callas is no prima donna in this opera, and is very much part of a team, and one of the delights of this recording is in the many duets and ensembles with which the score abounds. You sense that this team of singers really enjoyed working together; there is a real sense of ensemble about it. Individually, they are an excellent bunch, led by Gobbi's jovial Figaro. Alva is on more than one recording of *Il Barbiere di Siviglia* and he too works wonderfully well in duet with Gobbi, and also sings with some of the grace one associates with singers of an earlier generation. Zaccaria and Ollendorff are also well in the picture, and don't overdo the slapstick. The _Buona sera_ ensemble had me chuckling out loud. Gabriella Carturan contributes a nice cameo as Berta too. Alceo Galliera is an unexpected choice of conductor. Known mostly for his role as an accompanist, he conducts a sprightly, fleet and sparkling version of the score.

I think the sound is better than the 1997 Callas Edition one I had, and probably quite close to the LPs. But does anyone else notice a slight differenece in microphone placing? Callas seems further away from the mike in her duet with Gobbi, which is something I hadn't noticed before. I felt I had to turn the volume up a bit to hear everything she was singing. 
For all its textual inaccuracies, this *Barbiere* has held its place as one of the best recordings around, its sense of fun and ensemble almost unrivalled. A joyfully theatrical set, so full of character, that one hardly needs visual aid, so vivid is its storytelling.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Disc 2
> 
> This Baker/Hickox _Alto Rhapsody_ is definately a performance of stature.
> 
> Absolutely lovely.
> 
> Currently ending the disc with Baker's treatment of Respighi's _La Sensitiva_-- which I already know; but the singing is so lovely and the scoring is so exotic that I just have to hear it again.


I heard Dame Janet sing the *Alto Rhapsody* at the Barbican with the same forces as on this CD around the time the recording was made. It was one of the most memorable events of my concert going career; that moment when the music changes from minor to major having an almost cathartic release. Just one of those transfiguring moments you will never forget.


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Trio Sonata No.2 in A Major, Op.13

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Catherine Weiss, violins -- Richard Boothby, viola -- Robert Woolley, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​Sudden need to listen to this classic 4 last songs , sung by *Lucia Popp*


----------



## Blancrocher

My first listen to the Danel Quartet's cycle of Shostakovich's string quartets.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I heard Dame Janet sing the *Alto Rhapsody* at the Barbican with the same forces as on this CD around the time the recording was made. It was one of the most memorable events of my concert going career; that moment when the music changes from minor to major having an almost cathartic release. Just one of those transfiguring moments you will never forget.


You are truly blessed. I can't even imagine how I'd react to seeing Dame Janet Baker and hearing this unfold before me live.


----------



## Badinerie

Diving through the Decca Eclipse Label I came up with this Stunner. What a Joy the opening part of this work is...!


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORYHOUSE
*Max Richter*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists
Rumon Gamba, conductor

Fatcat Records - BBC Radio 3


----------



## jim prideaux

a CD I bought years ago and have ignored-at my obvious 'cost'-Ravel Ma Mere l'oye, Tombeau de Couperin, Pavane pour une infante defunte,Une barque sur l'ocean and Fanfare-L'evantail de Jeanne.....

all performed by Orchestre National de France conducted by Eliahu Inbal-great recording by Denon engineers, not far off 30 years old but clarity and precision throughout!


----------



## Vasks

_Lots of Luto_

*Lutoslawski - Mala Suite (Gruber/Vox Box)
Lutoslawski - Trauermusik (Gruber/Vox Box)
Lutoslawski - Symphony #3 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Strauss *
Opera in three acts "Die Frau Ohne Schatten."
-Placido Domingo, Julia Varady, Jose van Dam, Hildegard Behrens, Reinhild Runkel, Sumi Jo, et al.
-Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna State Opera Chorus, & Vienna Boys Choir/Sir Georg Solti.

*Anton Bruckner*
Mass no. III in F minor.
-Jane Eaglen (soprano), Birgit Remmert (contralto), Deon van der Walt (tenor), Alfred Muff (bass).
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra and the Mozart Linz Choir/Franz Welser-Most.


----------



## JACE

NP:










_*Horowitz Plays Prokofiev, Barber, Kabalevsky Sonatas*_
The Prokofiev is Sonata No. 7. Heady stuff!


----------



## JACE

Now this:










Kalinnikov: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 / Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## rrudolph

Allegri; Miserere/Lassus: Missa Super Bella Amfitrit' Altera/Palestrina: Veni Sponsa Christi/Missa "Veni Sponsa Christi"








Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories








Monteverdi: Madrigals Book 1








Praetorius: Dances from Terpsichore/Motets from Musae Sioniae


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTE
_Trigonale 2007, Festival Der Alten Musik_
Live recording, performances by:
*CD 1*
La Fenice
Ensemble Unicorn
The Hilliard Ensemble
Harmony of Nations Baroque Orchestra
*CD 2*
Concertino Amarilli
il Giardino Armonico
Christine Schornsheim

Edition Raumklang


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini : Norma* on Sony 
*Scotto / Troyanos/ Giacomini / Pliska
*

I love *Troyanos.*


----------



## pmsummer

rrudolph said:


> Allegri; Miserere/Lassus: Missa Super Bella Amfitrit' Altera/Palestrina: Veni Sponsa Christi/Missa "Veni Sponsa Christi"
> View attachment 54971
> 
> 
> Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
> View attachment 54965
> 
> 
> Monteverdi: Madrigals Book 1
> View attachment 54973
> 
> 
> Praetorius: Dances from Terpsichore/Motets from Musae Sioniae
> View attachment 54972


Very nice list.


----------



## Cosmos

Two great piano works by Rachmaninov, both variations

On Corelli










On Chopin


----------



## maestro267

*Messiaen*: La Transfiguration de Notre-Seigneur Jésus-Christ
Orchestre Philharmonique et choeur de Radio France/Chung


----------



## Bas

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni 
By Eberhard Wächter [baritone], Joan Sutherland [soprano], Elisbeth Schwarzkopf [soprano], Giuseppe Taddei [bariton], e.a. Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Concerto for Horn no. 4 in E-flat k495, Concerto for Oboe in C k314, Concerto for Bassoon in B-flat k191, Concerto for Horn in D k368b
By Katharina Jansen [oboe], Dona Agrell [bassoon], Teunis van der Zwart [horn], Freiburger Barock Orchester, Petra Müllejans [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## ptr

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* - The Two Piano Trios (Intim Musik)









Fujita Piano Trio

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Christmas Oratorio.*

Uh, we can listen to Christmas music before Thanksgiving, can't we?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Creation (Andreas Spering; Im; Kobow; Müller-Brachmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).


----------



## Badinerie

Old school Sibelius Violin. Better than I remember actually!


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Das Lied von der Erde 

Klemperer / Wunderlich / Ludwig


----------



## jim prideaux

having suffered the ignominy of an 8 nil defeat on the south coast and then sat through a worrying defeat at home to Arsenal I am now awaiting the commentary from Selhurst Park and I need to listen to something reassuring, noble and emotive in equal measure.....Dvorak 9th,Beholavek and the Czech Phil!........just hope that by 10 tonight I won't be in need of a recording of Gotterdamerung.......


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










*Scriabin: The Art of Sofronitsky (Preludes, Poemes, etc.) / Vladimir Sofronitsky*


----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

Naïve


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mozart Symphony No. 35, the "Haffner"; George Szell/Cleveland Sympony Orchestra






Such vibrancy. Such poise. Such fun.

-- Especially that first movement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arnold, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6, The "Pathetique," Op. 74, third movement (starts at 25:00)






It pales next to his Warner Classics studio endeavor-- but oh well. It's what I could find on You Tube.


----------



## JACE

*Schumann: Humoreske; Kinderszenen; Kreisleriana / Radu Lupu*


----------



## Taggart

jim prideaux said:


> having suffered the ignominy of an 8 nil defeat on the south coast and then sat through a worrying defeat at home to Arsenal I am now awaiting the commentary from Selhurst Park and I need to listen to something reassuring, noble and emotive in equal measure.....Dvorak 9th,Beholavek and the Czech Phil!........just hope that by 10 tonight I won't be in need of a recording of Gotterdamerung.......


1 -0 up at half time. Dare to dream! Break out the Bach.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Prokofiev, "Alexander Nevsky: The Battle on the Ice"-- Yuri Temirkanov conducting the St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra:






The visuals of the Eisenstein film are stunning.

-- Just re-track the film to Abbado's fierce LSO performance of "The Battle on the Ice"--- and you're on your merry way.


----------



## Itullian

Got my Celi set today.   

Spinnin the Haydn Drum Roll and London disc now.

lovin' it...............


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 175 "He calleth His own sheep by name"

For Whit Tuesday - Leipzig, 1725

Heinz Wunderlich, cond. (1961)


----------



## Blancrocher

Franck Bedrossian: "Manifesto," and other works.


----------



## Vasks

_"Hello, This is Allstate Car Insurance"

"Yes, I'd like to report my hitting a deer"

"Where did it occur sir?"

"On a parking garage ramp"
_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Musica Callada.*

I've been offered discounted tickets to a prog rock concert, so I pulled out the CD. I don't know; everything is at one volume, and the driving 4/4 rhythm wears me out.

Now, Mompou, this is nice. If I could get discounted tickets to hear this, I'd jump at it.


----------



## omega

*Paganini*
_Violin Concerto n°1_

*Vieuxtemps* today's forgotten composer!
_Violin Concerto n°5_

Viktoria Mullova | Sir Neville Marriner | Academy of St-Matrin-In-The-Fields








*Chopin*
_4 Scherzi | Berceuse | Bacarolle_
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## JJkul

Through K.28 In my Koechel Catalog project, during Mozart's time in The Hague.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Aram Khachaturian conducting the Wiener Philharmoniker in his Spartacus and Gayaneh ballet suites.* Listening to these for the first time on my Hi-Fi, I am already hooked. The Wiener Philharmoniker sounds phenomenal - listening to samples on my iPad certainly doesn't do the music justice. Rich, vibrant recordings which radiate personality.

The *Masquerade Suite *performed by the *London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Stanley Black* is equally enjoyable. The Waltz seems familiar and reminds of Shostakovich's Jazz Suites in places. Another excellent suite.

Rounding out my listening is *Tasmin Little's latest release with Martin Roscoe - French Sonatas*. Lekeu's Sonata particularly stands out even amongst Fauré and Ravel. Following on from her British Sonata's (Volume 1) with Piers Lane, this collection of French Sonatas is an excellent collection. Tasmin Little is presently one of my favourite modern Violinists, alongside Julia Fischer.


----------



## jim prideaux

3-1 victory!!!!-celebration in the form of the mighty Dvorak 7th (to my ears his greatest symphony)-Beholavek and the Czech Phil...
This will be followed by another listen to Taneyev 2nd and 4th....'jury still out'!


----------



## pmsummer

A L'ESTAMPIDA
_Medieval Dance Music_
*The Dufay Collective*

Avie


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Six Op.76 Quartets - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Lutoslawski*: Complete Works for Piano Solo, w. Kupiec (rec.2013).

A chronological exploration, 1934 - 1968. Nothing too taxing or original here. The composer likely used this genre for relaxing, rather than mind bending.

The opening Piano Sonata is a student work, with sprinkles of Debussy. Much of the remaining pieces are taken from Polish folk tunes, and intended for children. Here, listeners may be reminded of Bartok.

Kupiec and Steinway are caught beautifully.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, Masaaki Suzuki. Maestro Suzuki in a different role, and he plays very well indeed.


----------



## Badinerie

Last Decca Eclipse of the day. The Bliss Introduction and Allegro, then I'll play the Theme & Cadenza, then Beddie Byes methinks!
I dont know what it is about these old Mono Reprocessed lp's I shouldnt like how they sound but I do!


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONERO
_Music for the Spanish Court 1470-1520_
*The Dufay Collective*

Avie


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As I sit adding up nominations for the 'TC Top 100+ recommended String Quartets':

*Mahler - Symphony No 5*
Tennstedt, LPO [EMI]









*
Bruckner - Symphony No 7*
von Karajan, VPO [DG]










*Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 in D minor *(completed Samale, Phillips, Cohrs, and Mazzuca)
Rattle, Berlin PO [EMI]


----------



## Bruce

I've chosen some brass music for today.

First off was a Serenade for Brass and Percussion by Willem van Otterloo.









This was quite nice; Otterloo's use of percussion is rather inspired, and it gives the work an interesting rhythmic drive. This is the first time I've heard anything by Otterloo, and am encouraged by this piece to hear a bit more.

The next two works were a bit of a disappointment. Henze's Ragtimes and Habaneras:









This work sounds like it could have been composed by just about anyone. There is nothing distinctively "Henzisch" about it. One might expect to hear this at a pops concert. Not bad, but nothing to write home about.

The last piece was by another new name to me, Jan Koetsier, a Dutch conductor and composer:









This is certainly a nice showpiece for a brass band, but I didn't find it especially interesting.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Xenakis*: Complete Cello Works, w. Deforce et al.

You've never heard a cello played like this. Solo, and accompanied. For tightropers only.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The above two photos just came in the mail today from Tamino's Autographs-- *click them*. They enlarge.










"_Nemici senza cor_"


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Prokofieff: Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninoff: Moments musicaux / Lazar Berman*

Spinning the Rachmaninov side first. The music is lyrical one moment and thunderous the next. Sounds great! 

Prokofiev is up next.

Berman was one helluva pianist.


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart *_Piano Concertos 14 & 17_
- Friedrich Gulda, piano with London SO / Anthony Collins (#14) and with Session orch. under Paul Angerer (#17) (Eloquence)

*Nigel Kennedy* _The Four Elements_
- Kennedy on violin with members of The Orchestra of Life (Sony)

*Bloch* _String Quartet #3_ (1953)
- Performers: The New World Quartet (from double album on VoxBox, _New World Composers from the Old World_)

Continuing with Gulda's *Mozart*, a listen to *Piano Concerto #14*, and yet another listen to *#17* (I really like the finale of the latter).

A first listen to *Nigel Kennedy's The Four Elements*, a 21st century response to Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_. It presents a fusion of classical, rock, jazz, pop, folk, ambient and more, with instruments ranging from string orchestra to electric guitars, Hammond organ, drums and others. Kennedy plays a number of instruments here, apart from violin, and there are vocal parts too. It was an enjoyable listen and I liked its eclecticism, even Kennedy thanks people in the acknowledgements "for supporting my non-classical music so enthusiastically." I like music that pushes the boundaries and avoids being pinned down.

Finally another favourite string quartet, finishing the VoxBox set with *Bloch's third quartet*. This is similar in melody and mood to his famous _Schelomo_. It won the New York Music Critic's Circle award in 1954.


----------



## papsrus

Leos Janacek String Quartets -- The Austrian String Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Les Noces - Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mozart, _Le nozze di Figaro, "Porgi, amor"_; Strauss, _Daphne, "Ich komme-- ich komme"_










Entire disc










Bonney. Bonney. Bonney.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Jan Dismas Zelenka... love the name. One of my favorite Baroque composers... although, admittedly, they are legion. I quite love his rhythmic drive.

Current listening: Disc 4: Trio Sonatas 1-3

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prokofieff: Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninoff: Moments musicaux / Lazar Berman*
> 
> Spinning the Rachmaninov side first. The music is lyrical one moment and thunderous the next. Sounds great!
> 
> Prokofiev is up next.
> 
> Berman was one helluva pianist.


Yes!! The man's got legitimate chops!!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Bonney. Bonney. Bonney.


Accckk! Mon Marschallin! Beest that (bist das) Baroque I seest thou listening to? Thou comest around to the dark side, ma chère.

:clap:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Accckk! Mon Marschallin! Beest that (bist das) Baroque I seest thou listening to? Thou comest around to the dark side, ma chère.
> 
> :clap:


If its 'baroque,' it_ can_ be fixed-- _sometimes_.

Bonney's one of those silver-throated _Sirenes _ I can't seem to resist.

_;D_


----------



## JACE

I'm checking out Levine's M5 with the Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Violin Sonatas







Stravinsky Rite of Spring







Stravinsky Pulcinella


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> Prokofiev Violin Sonatas
> View attachment 55014


senza, what do you think of this Prokofiev violin sonata recording? I've been eyeing it longingly.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

Gimell


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825): Sinfonia in F Major

Luigi Mangiocavallo conducting the Academia Montis Regalis


----------



## senza sordino

JACE said:


> senza, what do you think of this Prokofiev violin sonata recording? I've been eyeing it longingly.


It's a terrific performance. Though I don't know another performance to make a comparison. This CD was the recording of the month in Gramophone Magazine August 2014. This was the reason why I bought this CD. I've played it quite a few times already in the month I've owned it, it's that impressive - the music itself, performance and sound.


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Cendrillon

_Frederica von Stade as Cendrillon
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
Philharmonia Orchestra
Julius Rudel_


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> It's a terrific performance. Though I don't know another performance to make a comparison. This CD was the recording of the month in Gramophone Magazine August 2014. This was the reason why I bought this CD. I've played it quite a few times already in the month I've owned it, it's that impressive - the music itself, performance and sound.


Thanks! I appreciate the info. 

I have an old LP version of these works (w/ Ashkenazy & Perlman), but the vinyl's not in great condition. (It was worn when I bought it.)

I think I'll add that CD to my list.

BTW: Another Steven Osborne CD caught my eye earlier today:










Medtner: Sonata Romantica; Skazki; Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2; Corelli Variations

This one came out in September. He's keeping busy recording those Russians!


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been offered discounted tickets to a prog rock concert, so I pulled out the CD. I don't know; everything is at one volume, and the driving 4/4 rhythm wears me out.


That doesn't sound like a description of prog to me. You sure it's not just rock? (Not that anyone has ever agreed on a definition.)



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Accckk! Mon Marschallin! Beest that (bist das) Baroque I seest thou listening to? Thou comest around to the dark side, ma chère.
> 
> :clap:


Nay, nay. 'Twas the Age of En_light_enment after all.


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Baroque moving toward Classicism... and a beautiful recording.


----------



## bejart

Andreas Jakob Romberg (1767-1821): Flute Quintet in E Minor, Op.41, No.1

Vladislav Brunner, flute -- Viktor Simcisko, violin -- Milan Telecky and Jan Cut, violas -- Juraj Alexander, cello


----------



## JACE

Now listening to another recording of last weekend's Saturday Symphony:










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 / Vladimir Ashkenazy, St. Petersburg PO*


----------



## SimonNZ

Dutilleux's Ainsi La Nuit - Sine Nomine Quartet


----------



## Weston

My random selections came up piano oriented tonight.

*Debussy: Epigraphes antiques*
Francois-Joel Thiollier, piano









Far more modern even than most Debussy.

*Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F major, K. 280
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B flat major, K. 281*
Mitsuko Uchida, piano









Much of what I dislike about Mozart is present in heaps to spare in these sonatas, but Uchida makes it all okay somehow, especially the lovely slow movements.

*Bainton: Concerto fantasia, for piano & orchestra*
Paul Daniel / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Margaret Fingerhut, piano









Wow, this piece doesn't embrace the less is more concept. It's nicely orchestrated and recorded too. It reminds me of no one in particular but seems the essence of post-romanticism at large -- emphasis on large.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chin*: 3 Concertos, w. Chung et al (rec.2014). One of the important 2014 releases, and likely to be on many year-end favorites lists.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Gluck, unfortunately, is often more known for his contributions to the history of music (as the transitional figure from the Baroque operas of Handel to the Classical operas of Mozart) than he is for his actually music. But Gluck composed some truly exquisite music. Listening to _Paride ed Elena_ I just had to draw attention to this delicious trio: _"Quegli occhi belli"_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Of the three RVW _Flos Campi's_ that I have, the EMI Hickox/Northern Sinfonia is closest to my heart. The singing is the most impassioned of the three, and compared with Hickox's remake on Chandos, the chorus is miked upfront instead of recessed in the backround.

The EMI Handley/RLPO is lushly recorded and beautifully balanced, but a little tame compared to the EMI Hickox.









Execrable hollow and distant sound, though Joannie's voice sounds clear all things considered.

Her technique is magnificent in cuts like "_Oh! mie fedeli!_" and "_Oh mio rossor!_"-- but. . . the. . . . . . drama. . . . . . . . . isn't. . . . . . . . . . . . _there_.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's String Quartets 4, 5 and 7 - Martinu Quartet


----------



## D Smith

Revisiting Shostakovich's quartets, listening to some fine performances of 5-8 by the Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Maria Callas The 20th Century Assoluta *






My vote for perhaps the greatest singer of all time.

School's in session.

Cheers to Dark Angel for posting this earlier today under the 'Callas Box Set' thread.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.33 in C Minor

Mikhail Pletnev, piano


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Cello Sonata Op. 5 No. 1. Fournier and Gulda, still the best!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Barenboim 
No 17 and 26


----------



## JACE

Now listening to a disc from the library:










_*Rachmaninoff Conducts Rachmaninoff*_
Isle of the Dead, Vocalise, and Symphony No. 3 - with the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> *Chin*: 3 Concertos, w. Chung et al (rec.2014). One of the important 2014 releases, and likely to be on many year-end favorites lists.


I've had it on my wishlist for a couple of months. I need to relisten on YT, but you could be right: this one just might round out my year


----------



## SimonNZ

Berg's Lyric Suite - LaSalle Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling the Verdi Quartet in Schubert's late quartets.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> Berg's Lyric Suite - LaSalle Quartet


I have the original cover, with the massive booklet on DG. What a wonderful set!

I spent the evening finishing up with my first getting-to-know-it of this recent acquisition (while reading the liner notes to a half dozen other new acquisitions  ):









CPE Bach 4 Symphonies
Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra

This music is transitional between the Baroque and Classical periods and is often referred to as Rococo or Galant. It starts to become more fluid and less rigidly adhering to the Baroque structure, while still retaining some similarities.

Another album I had picked up the same day, one having had to languish, but not forgotten, until today, is:









Weber Clarinet Concertos and Concertino
Pay/O Age of Enlightenment

This is my first exposure to the composer and to the music. I will be spending some time with it over the course of the next 2-3 days. So far, my impression is favourable. I happen to be a fan of the clarinet (but I am a fan of just about every instrument that goes beyond the standard pop-rock Besatzung  ), as was Weber. So far, the 1st Concerto stands out as a more sombre work, while the 2nd Concerto is more jovial.

[Yes, I am putting off the now 3 operas I have gotten until I work my way through these last few new instrumental albums, since the operas will require significantly more attention.]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* and *Handel *arias sung by *Arleen Auger.*

What a beautiful voice from this lady.:tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've had a Beethoven night. I listened to his 5th symphony and his violin concerto. I love both of them. But this is my favourite of them all. I'm addicted to this symphony:

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Proms 2012) .






I am addicted to this symphony!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 50 No. 6 in D Major, 'The Frog' (Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn's op.76 string quartets (Amadeus SQ)


----------



## Badinerie

Been listening to Martha play Schumann this morning. The Lp is showing its age and evidence of much playing. Unusual for a DG I bought new in the eighties. Given in and ordered the cd. Hope it gives me as much joy as the lp did for the last 30 years. (OMG 30 years!!) Im so OOOOld :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Telemann Overture Suite in D minor from this CD, is really hitting the spot, and the performance has a pleasantly heavy feeling to it that adds to my sensation of wholesome comfort on hearing this piece:


----------



## clavichorder

Georg Muffat Concerto Grossi in E major "Deliciae Regum"(I love those titles) from this CD:









For some reason, in the mood I am in right now, this Concerto Grosso really clicked on an emotional level for the first time with me. Very fine piece amongst a very fine set of pieces that are all so well written, its hard to say which is the best beyond what one first became acquainted with.


----------



## Andolink

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'_
Hiro Kurosaki, violin
Linda Nicholson, fortepiano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Cello Sonatas Op. 5_-- _No. 1 in F major_ & _No. 2 in G minor_
Rainer Zipperling, cello
Boyan Vodenitcharov, fortepiano









*Edward Elgar*: _Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82_
Jonathan Crow, violin
Paul Stewart, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Smetana's String Quartet No.1 "From My Life" - Smetana Quartet










Wolfgang Rihm's String Quartet No.3 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Steve Reich:

Triple Quartet; 6 Pianos, arranged for 1 piano; Different Trains (London Steve Reich Ensemble)

WTC 9/11, Mallet Quartet, Dance Patterns (Kronos Quartet, So Percussion)


----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Ferneyhough's Terrain - Elision Ensemble










Elliott Carter's String Quartet No.2 - Composers Quartet


----------



## ptr

*Toshio Hosokawa* - Voiceless Voice in Hiroshima (Col Legno)









Nathalie Stutzmann, Alt; Theresa Kohlhäufl, Tim Schwarzmaier, August Zirner, Sprecher; Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks u. Sylvain Cambreling

*Mihkel Kerem* - Symphony No.3; Lamento; Sextet (Toccata Classics)









Estonian National Symphony Orchestra / Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Mikk Murdvee / Tallinn Ensemble

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*, *Solti*, Wiener Philharmoniker

No 9 now playing


----------



## Jeff W

Boo! Vacation is over  Oh well... back to the nightly listening routine at work...









I decided to pick up where I think I left off with my listen through of Mozart's symphonies. Symphonies No. 24, 25, 30 and 31 were up for tonight. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.









Next, taking a cue from the top 100 string quartets thread, I gave a listen to the 13th 'Rosamunde' and 14th 'Death and the Maiden' string quartets of Franz Schubert. I'll be honest, these never disappoint me, ever. The Chilingirian Quartet played.









After that, came Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 6. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I think this is my favorite of Mahler's symphonies...









Going down in size from a Mahler sized orchestra back down to a string quartet, I gave a listen to Beethoven's String Quartet No. 13 (with the Great Fugue ending and not the later written ending) and No. 4. The Alban Berg Quartet played.









I'm finishing out with more chamber music, this time from W. A. Mozart. I'm listening to the Beaux Arts Trio plays the complete Piano Trios.


----------



## aleazk

Steve Reich - Music for Eighteen Musicians






(cool playlist by the Ensemble intercontemporain)


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major, BWV 1042

Helmuth Rilling conducting the Bach Collegium of Stuttgart -- Christoph Poppen, violin


----------



## OlivierM

Trio Wanderer, as excellent as usual.







Chopin's Piano Concertos No 1 & 2, for one pianoforte and one pianino. A bit strange.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Johannes Passion (Ricercar Consort, Pierlot) (2 CD)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some vocal firwork.
*Puccini : Turandot.*

One of the most stunning opera recordings ever made by Decca :tiphat:

*Dame Joan Sutherland */ Luciano Pavarotti / Monsterat Caballe .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

(1:10-1:20, 4:20-4:35)

_Troy

will

FALL.
_
Maximum firepower.

Its going to be a beautiful morning: espresso, attitude, and wall-to-wall early-morning sunshine. 
_
;D_


----------



## Xaltotun

OlivierM said:


> Trio Wanderer, as excellent as usual.


Glad someone else likes the Trio Wanderer! I'm nuts about them.


----------



## George O

Works for Cello and Piano

Juozas Karosas (1890-1981): Andante Cantabile

Julius Juzeliunas (1916-2001): On the Seashore, suite from the ballet

Abelis Klenitskis (1904-1990): Song. Pizzicato

Anatoly Shenderov (1945- ): Moods

Eduardas Balsis (1919-1984) Egle -- The Queen of Snakes, fragments from the ballet

Mikhail Shenderov, cello
Illa Shenderova, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1977


----------



## Orfeo

*On the Question of Life and Mortality*

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. VIII in C minor.
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Gunther Wand.

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphonies nos. VIII & IX(*).
-The Vienna Philharmonic, Soloists, and Choruses/Leonard Bernstein.
-The Concertgebouw Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein(*).

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. IV in C major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta.

*Josef Suk*
Symphony in C minor "Asrael."
-The Russian Federation Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Fantasy "The Sea."
Symphonic Poem "Stenka Razin."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Jeus, Images, Printemps*

No Questions, Just Pleasure


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Mendelssohn* (1847) and *Faure* (1924) death days.


----------



## joen_cph

*Verdi:* _Requiem_ / Bernstein / Sony CD. An extremely dramatic and intense reading, with some incredible string playing.


----------



## Vasks

_The guy who completed Bartok's Viola Concerto & Piano Concerto #3_


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to Chopin's *Second Piano Sonata* and *Nocturnes* from this set:










*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin*


----------



## Badinerie

Finally got the remastered studio set. Where to start though...right here.


----------



## rrudolph

Harrison: Concerto for Violin and Percussion Orchestra








Harrison: Varied Trio/La Koro Sutro/Suite for Violin and American Gamelan








Harrison: Air for the Poet for Chamber Orchestra/Concerto for Organ with Percussion Orchestra/May Rain for Voice, Piano & Percussion/Elegy for Chamber Orchestra/Fifth Simfony for Percussion/Tributes to Charon for Percussion Trio


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Luisa Miller.*
*Moffo/ Bergonzi/ Verret e.a *

The appearance of *Bergonzi *alone makes this recording stunning, nothing against the rest off the cast.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​*Verdi: Luisa Miller.*
> *Moffo/ Bergonzi/ Verret e.a *
> 
> The appearance of *Bergonzi *alone makes this recording stunning, nothing against the rest off the cast.


On balance my favourite *Luisa Miller*.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Phenomenal performances in less than phenomenal sound. The tenth must be the most intense version I've ever heard.

Edited to add that the liner notes helpfully tell me all about the 8th Symphony (which isn't on this disc).


----------



## Blancrocher

Jan Welmers - Minimal Music For Organ (Markus Goecke); The Quatuor Ebene in string quartets by Debussy, Ravel, and Faure.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Phenomenal performances in less than phenomenal sound. The tenth must be the most intense version I've ever heard.
> Edited to add that the liner notes helpfully tell me all about the 8th Symphony (which isn't on this disc).


How fast does Mravinsky do the second movement of the Tenth in that performance? I imagine its around 4'05"-- like the Jarvi on Chandos (who was I believe mentored by Mravinsky).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Finally got the remastered studio set. Where to start though...right here.


_CHEERS!!_

I'm so happy for you!

Have you heard_ this _one from the box set yet?-- It gets the Blair Seal of Approval for _Fiercest Recital Disc of All Time_:


----------



## D Smith

Still on a string quartet marathon here. Listening to excellent performances of Mozart by the Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Itaipu_









_"Negative Love"_ from _Harmonium_









Vaughan Williams,_ Sons of Light_









Entire disc


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier 1
Abdel Rahman El Bacha, piano

If you like Bach played on a concert Bechstein, this performance could satisfy you.
As for me, Bach on the piano practically hurts my ears.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> _CHEERS!!_
> 
> I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Have you heard_ this _one from the box set yet?-- It gets the Blair Seal of Approval for _Fiercest Recital Disc of All Time_:


Thank you! I'm so exited! Im going to work my way through the recital cd's first so yes...that one can be next. I have the vinyl but its less than perfect, unlike you darling! x

I particularly loved Thomas's "Je suis Titania la blonde" Glorious !


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, The Creation - Parts II & III (Andreas Spering; Im; Kobow; Müller-Brahcmann; Vokalensemble Köln; Capella Augustina).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ives*: Music for String Quartet, w. Mondriaan Qt. (rec.1988 - '92).


----------



## JJkul

pmsummer said:


> **Image removed**
> 
> A L'ESTAMPIDA
> _Medieval Dance Music_
> *The Dufay Collective*
> 
> Avie


I thank you for posting that, as I like early music, and want to get more into it. I'm listening to A L'Estampida right now.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Thank you! I'm so exited! Im going to work my way through the recital cd's first so yes...that one can be next. I have the vinyl but its less than perfect, unlike you darling! x
> 
> I particularly loved Thomas's "Je suis Titania la blonde" Glorious !


Shante, you slay. _;D_

Oh God yes!-- Callas' Thomas is _so_ unbelievably cute-- and her _Anna Bolena _is off the_ charts_ _FIIIII-eeeerce_-- certainly one of the most polished, controlled, and vocally-expressive pieces of singing I've heard anywere.

Have you seen this yet? I've already listened to it twice:


----------



## maestro267

*Weinberg*: Symphony No. 18 "War - there is no word more cruel"
St. Petersburg Chamber Choir & State SO/Lande


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, The Creation - Parts II & III (Andreas Spering; Im; Kobow; Müller-Brahcmann; Vokalensemble Köln; Capella Augustina).
> 
> View attachment 55088


I have this one. Excellent performance!


----------



## ptr

*Flor Alpaerts* - Orchestral Works (Klara)
(Capriccio - Merriment / Pallieter - I. Morning in May / Romanza for Violin and Orchestra / Summer Idyll / James Ensor Suite)










Guido de Neve, violin; Flemish Radio Orchestra u. Michel Tabachnik

*Toshio Hosokawa* - Koto-uta - Voyage I - Konzert für Saxophon - Ferne-Landschaft II (Kairos)










Asako Urushihara, Violine; Johannes Ernst, Saxophon; musikFabrik NRW; Deutsches Symphonie Orchester u. Ken Takaseki und Peter Rundel

/ptr


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Onbekende kamermuziek (Unknown chamber music)

Toos Onderdenwijngaard, piano
Martijn van den Hoek, piano
Hans Woudenberg, cello
Laran Ensemble

on Editio Laran (Den Haag, Holland), from 1982


----------



## Marschallin Blair

William Mathias: _Symphony No. 3, Helios Overture_



















_Julius Caesar Overture_









"Main Title," "The Battlement, "Saxon Victory"


----------



## Itullian

Listening to the middle quartets.
I can't believe this set sells for 11 dollars!!!!


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Listening to the middle quartets. I can't believe this set sells for 11 dollars!!!!


Certainly one of the best values in music. These are fine performances, will stand with any.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Certainly one of the best values in music. These are fine performance, will stand with any.


And BEAUTIFULLY recorded.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Apollo, Agon, Card Game
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> I have this one. Excellent performance!


Definitely - period instruments let all of Haydn's magnificent detail come through. What a genius, this work is truly a Creation - Haydn to the end of time.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Definitely - period instruments let all of Haydn's magnificent detail come through. What a genius, this work is truly a Creation - Haydn to the end of time.


Yes. His greatest work, in my opinion.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Recording Info: Transferred from a RCA 4-track Quadraphonic tape
Date of Recording: 1972

Produced by Max Wilcox / Engineered by Paul Goodman

Track listing:
1. ACT I / Scene
2. Waltz
3. Pas de trois
4. ACT II / Scene
5.Pas de deux
6. Dance of the Little Swans
7. Coda 8. ACT III / Spanish Dance
9. Neapolitan Dance
10. Hungarian Dance
11. Mazurka
12. Pasde deux (The Black Swan)
13. ACT IV / Dance of the Little Swans
14. Finale

Great deeper-soundstage to the re-engineered sound. Wonderful timbral-sheen to the Philadelphia string blending. So-so performance.









Vastly-improved ambient sound, wonderful reading; not in the same league as the Karajan/BPO though.









Well, I'm _beyond addicted _to Mackerras' Schubert's Fifth.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Yes. His greatest work, in my opinion.


Probably true - but somehow almost every one of Haydn's greatest works can seem to be the greatest when you listen to it.


----------



## hpowders

Badinerie said:


> Been listening to Martha play Schumann this morning. The Lp is showing its age and evidence of much playing. Unusual for a DG I bought new in the eighties. Given in and ordered the cd. Hope it gives me as much joy as the lp did for the last 30 years. (OMG 30 years!!) Im so OOOOld :lol:


She sure was a looker in her day.


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying Elgar played by Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Blancrocher

Bent Sorensen: "Shadowland," and other works (Jules Van Hessen, Esbjerg Ensemble); Violin Concerto "Sterbende Gärten," and The Echoing Garden (Segerstam)


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter: sounds great in 5.1 SACD.

Heinz Holliger rules.


----------



## jim prideaux

Taneyev-2nd and 4th symphonies, Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.

another great Chandos recording in terms of sound but beginning to believe my listening to this CD is in the optimistic hope that at some point the music might reveal some inner beauty that has so far eluded me.....can feel very ponderous at times and I just wonder where the melody is!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another evening contemplating string quartets, with some Debussy piano thrown in to enliven the mix.
*
Schoenberg - String Quartets 0, 3 & 4*
LaSalle Quartet [DG, rec 1968 or so]










*Debussy - Etudes Livres I & II*
Alain Plaines [Harmonia Mundi]










*
Xenakis - Complete String Quartets
Tetras
Tetora
St-4/1,080262
Ergma*
Jack Quartet [Mode, 2009]


----------



## omega

*Bach*
_Goldberg Variations_
Trevor Pinnock (harpischord)








_Concerti for Oboe and Oboe d'Amore_
Douglas Boyd | Chamber Orchestra of Europe








Today's curiosity:
*Teodorico Pedrini*
Born in Italy in 1671, he was sent to the court of the Emperor of China. In charge of the musical education of the court and of the construction of several western-style music instruments, he also composed some sonatas. His musical style, especially his harmonies, are a little different from the music composed in Europe at the same time; perhaps it is due to the fact that he stayed in China until his death, in 1746, and had no contact with baroque musicians.
The disc also contains old Chinese folk songs, transcripted for western instruments by missionary Joseph-Marie Amiot (1718-1793) - one of this songs is the theme that inspired Weber and later Hindemith for his _Turandot_ in the _Metamorphosis_!

Ensemble Musique des Lumières


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> How fast does Mravinsky do the second movement of the Tenth in that performance? I imagine its around 4'05"-- like the Jarvi on Chandos (who was I believe mentored by Mravinsky).


It's actually 5'33". Doesn't seem slow though.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Finally got the remastered studio set. Where to start though...right here.


One of the all time great recitals!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Thank you! I'm so exited! Im going to work my way through the recital cd's first so yes...that one can be next. I have the vinyl but its less than perfect, unlike you darling! x
> 
> I particularly loved Thomas's "Je suis Titania la blonde" Glorious !


Funnily enough the Thomas is my least favourite item in the _Callas a Paris_. It's a bit of an empty piece, and not really worth her trouble, though of course, as per usual, she takes a great deal of trouble over it, and manages to make it sound rather better than it is.

The *Mad Scenes* lays claim to being one of the greatest recital discs of all time. Absolute genius!


----------



## Itullian

This is really beautiful and gorgeous sound.
If you like Strauss even a little, get this.
Gonna listen again. Beautiful!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 176 "There is something stubborn and fainthearted"

For Trinity Sunday - Leipzig, 1725

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier 1
Keith Jarrett, piano

One of two supreme performances of this great work that I have been fortunate to hear, the other being the venerable Gustav Leonhardt on harpsichord.

I almost always dislike Bach performed on the piano. However Mr. Jarrett is such a supreme recreative genius and doesn't spoil his Bach with "shadings", the result being that I enjoyed this performance immensely.

Unforgettable and recommended to all Bach lovers everywhere!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*

I bought this for the D'Indy and played the Frank Symphony by accident. Personally, I like this interpretation. I'm used to Loren Maazel, which is pretty matter-of-fact. This one breathes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Phillip Glass, Glassworks.*

I bought this on vinyl way back in the '90s. Now I finally have it on CD.

It's funny to listen to a "modern" piece that evokes in me a feeling of nostalgia.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's String Quartet Op.130 plus Grosse Fuge - Quartetto Italiano


----------



## D Smith

More String Quartet marathoning. The Alban Berg Quartet performs Schnittke's Quartet No. 4 brilliantly.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Vladimir Martynov*
The Sirin Choir
Andrey Kotov, director

Brilliant Classics

...although, Frau Summer just informed me that she _does not_ like this.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op.84

Kurt Masur conducting the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINIE
_16th-Century English Music for Viols_
*Tallis, Tye, Bull, Byrd, Taverner, Others*
Fretwork

Musical Heritage Society


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Sibelius 6th Symphony









Naeme Jarvi and Gothenburg SO 
Osmo Vanska and Lahti SO
Colin Davis and Boston SO
Leonard Bernstein and NYPO

I really don't know where to start about this strange, intense and truly staggering work. Having started listening to this symphony in June, I feel I can comprehend it somehow now, in November! Maybe it is the change in weather or maybe I had to give it time and remember the sound advice of trying not to expect the expected.

Even so I let the music wash over me metaphorically speaking having at the end memorised practically all the notes. Despite so many repeated listens this symphony simply slipped through my ears like water drooling down my head. Today I decided to listen to Bernstein, Davis and Jarvi's version rather than sticking to the Vanska's / Lahti. The excellent version by Jarvi did the trick.

A quick search about this symphony further revealed that this strange musical structure (to my ears) is based on the Dorian mode. It also has the half-diminished seventh or better the fabled 'Tristan chord' giving it a certain mysterious tone. The work is also mezzo-forte, i.e. played neither loud nor soft, being omnipresent from start to finish.

Some notable individuals such as Britten felt uneasy about its structure as noted by this excellent blog writer - 'How could you write a symphony that seemed, if anything, to retreat in musical time to an era before tonality, a symphony of weird modes and ambiguous scales?'

Sibelius' first three symphonies were great works for sure, the first full of melody, the second energetic and the third pointing towards the greatness ahead.

The fourth symphony, I listened to back in April, was monumental in form and structure, a truly remarkable work. The fifth symphony I enjoyed in May was the antithesis of the fourth, being full of memorable melodies and ending with such force as if the musical voyage was at its end.

And thinking about it, the fifth was the end of a journey.

The sixth symphony simply refuses to follow a traditional directional pattern. Sibelius' own description of the sixth is quite interesting - 'Whereas most other modern composers are engaged in manufacturing cocktails of every hue and description, I offer the public pure cold water'.

Today I felt this pure cold water as a pure two note motif structured on an astonishing rhythm that moves like a precise atomic clock into the meanders of one's own consciousness. The two note motif is layered into each movement and builds a structure so impressive it feels like being in a huge cathedral.

The first movement starts with a soothing melody that seems to speak in a soft voice 'I am here'. This soon leads to another pulsating melody that leads to a climactic high with pizzicato on the strings. The harp soon ends this marvelous musical structure and then this incessant rhythmic motif starts. It changes shape and form as it encapsulates the pulsating melody with passages of beauty and dread that finally finish in a sombre manner.

The second movement is even more elusive as it reflects the themes of the first movement in a more subdued way. The rhythm and motif is still there, the structure encapsulating everything is ever-present. The last minute of this movement is just pure as water.

The third movement makes it obvious that despite this work being in four movements it just is one single piece, one single thought process. One high note following by one lower note. The rhythm (especially on the excellent Jarvi recording) is so similar to the 'lub-dub' rhythm of the heart sounds heard from a stethoscope. The pulse was strangely the same rhythm as my own wrist pulse! The music feels like it keeps digging into the subconscious. In a similar manner to Sibelius' fourth symphony, this movement is key in understanding this symphony.

The final movement is a return to the melodies of the first. It feels like arriving at the end of a long and circular staircase that had no exit at its end. The view at the top of this towering structure is simply stunning. The strings play the metaphorical green land and the winds the blue sunny sky. And then the original pulsating melody gears up amid a lot of turbulence ending at the 6th minute (6th!) at a climactic high that just cannot be described.

It just feels like being liberated from an oppressive world, from a world of structure and form. From a world that is made up of order and highlights the beauty of each and every one of us. The resolution slowly ends in the sheer slow voice announcing the initial 'I am here' theme.

Is this it?

What this initial and ending theme means is for each and everyone of us to understand.

For each and everyone of us to give meaning to, our own personal meaning.

Mine is simply: 'I am'


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2.

Gluck really needs to be better known.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Piano Quintet in F Major, Op.53

Christine Schornscheim on piano with Das Reicha'sche Quintet: Michael Schmidt-Casdorff, flute -- Hans-Peter Westermann, oboe -- Guy van Waas, clarinet -- Wilhelm Bruns, horn -- Christian Beuse, bassoon


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Young


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's String Quartet No.2 - Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## Guest

This is one of my favorite recordings of the Cello Suites. Sadly, it seems to be out of print. Today, just the 2nd Suite. He plays with breath-taking beauty and passion. The recording is close, so it captures a few breath sounds, but it very clearly captures his huge sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Borodin, Prince Igor - Polovtsian dances*


----------



## SimonNZ

Peteris Vasks' String Quartet No.4 - Kronos Quartet


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Cello Suite No.1. I'd heard a lot about this but never actually listened to it before.


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Crumb's Black Angels - Ensemble Intercontemporain

from their own YT channel:


----------



## aleazk

Beethoven - Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3 (Argerich/Abbado)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Franck, Symphony in D minor*
> 
> I bought this for the D'Indy and played the Frank Symphony by accident. Personally, I like this interpretation. I'm used to Loren Maazel, which is pretty matter-of-fact. This one breathes.
> 
> View attachment 55108


A friend of mine got me the Dutoit performance of the D'Indy _Symphony on a French Mountain Air_ when I was first getting into classical music. I remember as a teenager how excited I got over the beginning of the last movement. At the time, I thought it was one of the most wonderful things in the world.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> It's actually 5'33". Doesn't seem slow though.


Crank the Jarvi. Tell me what you think:


----------



## Pugg

Starting this Wednesday with the *Berstein *Box

*CD 51*
1. Ives: The Unanswered Question for Trumpet, Flute Quartet & Strings
2. Holidays Symphony
3. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
4. Ives: The Gong on the Hook and Ladder (Firemen's Parade on Main Street)
5. Ives: Circus Band March

*CD 52*
1. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
2. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
3. Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc










Outer movements









Absolutely gorgeous first movement


----------



## brotagonist

I've had both discs in the player for the last couple of days (I didn't do much listening on the weekend, due to my preoccupation with upgrading my computer) and have revelled in the mood of the work, but, tonight, I finally *attended* a performance of Act 1 (the entire disc one):









Berg Wozzeck
Boulez/O Opéra de Paris

The booklet does not contain a libretto, unfortunately, but there is a good synopsis and the singing is very intelligible. I think I understood 95% of the words and I am sure I will do much better as I replay the album (reading the synopsis and knowing what is going on in each scene helps a lot in accurately figuring out the missed words).

I had read a number of purchaser reviews on Amazon and it seemed to me that the majority did not prefer this version, but I think that was just a general dislike for Boulez's purported unemotional interpretation of pretty much everything he approaches. Admittedly, it was the most reasonably priced set, but I don't ascribe to this view of Boulez's recordings. On the contrary, I hold his interpretations in high regard. He has specialized in music of the 20th Century, unlike any other conductor, and his work is always a safe bet for greatness. The greatest? It's all in your ears.

In any case, I like this recording far more than my original LP set conducted by Böhm. Admittedly, I now have 40 more years of classical listening experience. The voices are clear, intelligible and believable. The orchestra is marvellous. There are no preludes, so it is mostly musical accompaniment and punctuation. I think it is a well recorded studio performance, which is what I prefer, since I can barely abide audience interruptions and noise.

I will give similar attention to the remaining two acts in the days to come.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto in E minor* performed by Anne-Sophie Mutter with the Berliner Philharmoniker under Karajan.
*Beethoven's First Piano Concerto in C* performed by Leif Ove Andsnes with the Mahler Chamber Orchestra under his direction.
*William Bolcom's A View from the Bridge* with the Lyric Opera of Chicago under Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Sea Drift, quite a little gem. Perhaps the only major work by Delius to be known by name to many. This recording is incredibly good, they managed to give it the vitality it deserves.









If you've never listened to it, specially because of bias, just use your ears and don't miss it.
The same recording on YouTube:






There's a recent recording by the Aarhus symphony orchestra (alongside other many works by Delius) that is also precious.


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's String Quartets 1, 2 and 3 - Royal String Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

Rocking out to Tchaikovsky in the afternoon after the students have left. I was marking as usual. The janitor always lingers in my room to hear my music. 
Serenade for Strings







Swan Lake Suite







Symphony #6 and Hamlet from this disk


----------



## dgee

brotagonist said:


> I've had both discs in the player for the last couple of days (I didn't do much listening on the weekend, due to my preoccupation with upgrading my computer) and have revelled in the mood of the work, but, tonight, I finally *attended* a performance of Act 1 (the entire disc one):
> 
> View attachment 55119
> 
> 
> Berg Wozzeck
> Boulez/O Opéra de Paris


Awesome, bro! As a minor Wozzeck obsessive I can heartily recommend the staged versions available on youtube, once you're through the listening phase. Abbado in Vienna, Levine at the Met and a German TV one from the 70s - all are worth watching many times over

BTW - definitely my fav handle on TC and love the avatars!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 55105
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier 1
> Keith Jarrett, piano
> 
> One of two supreme performances of this great work that I have been fortunate to hear, the other being the venerable Gustav Leonhardt on harpsichord.
> 
> I almost always dislike Bach performed on the piano. However Mr. Jarrett is such a supreme recreative genius and doesn't spoil his Bach with "shadings", the result being that I enjoyed this performance immensely.
> 
> Unforgettable and recommended to all Bach lovers everywhere!


I think Jarrett's a bona fide genius.

He can be _very_ cranky. And quite a bit of his music leaves me cold.

But when he hits the long ball... LOOK OUT!!! Freakin' brilliant, the kind of stuff that'll blow your mind.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Ballades, Op. 10 / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*

Earlier this year, I heard Rubinstein's recording of Brahms' Op. 10 for the first time. That recording easily topped every other version that I'd ever heard. Now I'm listening to Michelangeli. Not surprisingly, he's right up there on the mountain-top with Rubinstein.

Such grand, glorious, beautiful music.


----------



## Blancrocher

String quartets by Barber & Ives with the Emerson String Quartet, and the Academica Quartet in Max Bruch.


----------



## brotagonist

dgee said:


> Awesome, bro! As a minor Wozzeck obsessive I can heartily recommend the staged versions available on youtube, once you're through the listening phase. Abbado in Vienna, Levine at the Met and a German TV one from the 70s - all are worth watching many times over
> 
> BTW - definitely my fav handle on TC and love the avatars!


It's going to take me a bit with Wozzeck, yet, as I want to give the recording the attention it deserves. The next disc has two acts (all three acts are approximately 30 minutes long), so, depending on my ability to concentrate, I might need to split it into two listening sessions.

Thanks. I don't know how I managed to come up with the handle. Usually, when creating an account on a new site, I sit there wie ein Ox form Berg (like an ox before a mountain: stumped, not knowing what to choose), but this one just came to me. I think it is so obvious, but it seems many didn't get it  I'm having fun with the avatars  I hope I can keep up the ideas!


----------



## Andolink

*Samuil Feinberg*: _Piano Sonatas 7 & 8_
Christophe Sirodeau, piano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Quintet in C major, Op. 29_
Hausmusik









*Gabriel Fauré*: _Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 108_
Ariadne Daskalakis, violin
Roglit Ishay, piano









*Igor Stravinsky*: _Requiem Canticles_
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart 
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Michael Gielen


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Shante, you slay. _;D_
> 
> Oh God yes!-- Callas' Thomas is _so_ unbelievably cute-- and her _Anna Bolena _is off the_ charts_ _FIIIII-eeeerce_-- certainly one of the most polished, controlled, and vocally-expressive pieces of singing I've heard anywere.


Re Anna Bolena......OMG! 



> GregMitchell ;Funnily enough the Thomas is my least favourite item in the Callas a Paris. It's a bit of an empty piece, and not really worth her trouble, though of course, as per usual, she takes a great deal of trouble over it, and manages to make it sound rather better than it is.
> 
> The Mad Scenes lays claim to being one of the greatest recital discs of all time. Absolute genius!


I wont argue with that last bit!

For me though,its often when Callas is not singing at her most vocally gymnastic, is when her voice really shines. No one sounds like La Divina. Having said that! the Mad scenes is one of the most thrilling rides one can sit through! To hear it so clearly for the first time was a revelation too. My old LPs are destined for the charity shop I'm afraid. I was actually laughing in places at her cool artistry! B marvellous!










Next I chose 'Callas at la Scala', and the real treat for me was La Sonnambula. I hadn't heard this version. Apparently Serafin had stripped all the ornamentation from the renditions and Callas hadn't approved them for release...Why! good grief...'Ah non credea mirarti', is simply unbelievable!
Im familiar with the Later Votto recording excellent though it is, I'm just wondering what a 1955 recording of the the whole opera would be like.

La Vestale Brilliant Brilliant... I may have to hunt out a complete recording at a later date. Contemplating my fourth choice now for when I've done the housework!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Re Anna Bolena......OMG!
> 
> I wont argue with that last bit!
> 
> For me though,its often when Callas is not singing at her most vocally gymnastic, is when her voice really shines. No one sounds like La Divina. Having said that! the Mad scenes is one of the most thrilling rides one can sit through! To hear it so clearly for the first time was a revelation too. My old LPs are destined for the charity shop I'm afraid. I was actually laughing in places at her cool artistry! B marvellous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I chose 'Callas at la Scala', and the real treat for me was La Sonnambula. I hadn't heard this version. Apparently Serafin had stripped all the ornamentation from the renditions and Callas hadn't approved them for release...Why! good grief...'Ah non credea mirarti', is simply unbelievable!
> Im familiar with the Later Votto recording excellent though it is, I'm just wondering what a 1955 recording of the the whole opera would be like.
> 
> La Vestale Brilliant Brilliant... I may have to hunt out a complete recording at a later date. Contemplating my fourth choice now for when I've done the housework!


The Verdi Heroines disc (Verdi 1 in the set) is almost on a par with the Mad Scenes were it not for an awfully squally top C at the end of the *Nabucco* aria. The *Macbeth* arias have never been bettered - by anyone!

Then I'd go to Puccini Arias and Lyric and Coloratura, followed probably Callas a Paris II, where she is in frail vocal state, but gives some wonderful performances, particularly the Berlioz, Massenet and Gounod.

The vocal problems in the later recitals are harder to take, though her artistry remains undimmed.

Edited to add that there is a complete recording of *La Vestale* with Callas from her only set of performances at La Scala with Corelli in 1954. The sounds is pretty dire on every issue I've ever heard, and the opera itself doesn't quite live up to the promise of the arias on the Callas at La Scala recital disc, but Callas is superb.


----------



## Badinerie

Thanks Greg, I am dying to hear how the Verdi's sound. I am used to poor sound quality on some of the Live broadcast recordings. It wont put me off!



> The sounds is pretty dire on every issue I've ever heard, and the opera itself doesn't quite live up to the promise of the arias on the Callas at La Scala recital disc, but Callas is superb.


What else would she be


----------



## dgee

It's been a grand day for listening. First some old favourites:

















(Kontake for piano, percussion and electronics for those who can't read the fine print!)

And one I'm starting to fall in love with


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Bas

In a Beethoven's chamber music mood:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas opus 5 no 1, opus 5 no 2, opus 69
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Pierre Fournier [violin], on Deutsche Grammophone









Ludwig van Beethoven - String quartets opus 18 no. 4, opus 130, Grosse Fugue, opus 74 "Harp", opus 132
By the Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI (studio cycle '85)









Ludwig van Beethoven - Kreutzer Sonata, Sonatas for Violin and Piano no.1 in D, no. 2 in E, no. 3 in E-flat 
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## maestro267

*MacMillan*: The Birds of Rhiannon
BBC Philharmonic/MacMillan

*Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra
Slovak PO/Kosler


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Piano sonatas , Zacharias *
Now playing D.958 / 960


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


Maria Callas Remastered[/b],
The First Recordings

Warner

#morninglistening #classicalmusic @WarnerClassics #Callas #Liebestod in Italian. Remastered glory. Perfect production quality.

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


Maria Callas Remastered[/b],
Beethoven, Mozart & Weber Arias

Warner

#morninglistening #classicalmusic @WarnerClassics More #Callas (now #Mozart) out of the fab big box. Weber isn't very good... one of the few "Mehs" in that collection.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Not entirely sure if this is the place to post it (better ideas gladly taken!), but for now, well:

Every month we intend to publish two Playlists: One with all the classical pieces in the concerts we present the following month -- and one with the World & Jazz bits.

Here's the classical list for the Month of November. Where possible, the artists actually playing the works are chosen, but usually that's not the case. What recordings might you have chosen to present a given work from its best side??



 *>>>* direct HTML Spotify Link

Tumblr | Instagram | Twitter | Facebook


----------



## Jeff W

Quick post as I am exhausted...









Mozart Symphonies No. 29, 28 and 33. Trevor Pinnock leading the English Concert from the harpsichord.









Franz Schubert's Piano Trios No. 1 & 2. Jos van Immerseel (pianoforte), Vera Beths (violin) and Anner Bylsma (Cello).









Robert Schumann's three String Quartets. The Fine Arts Quartet plays.

Now...


----------



## Andolink

*Matthew Locke*: _Consort of Fower Parts_-- _Suite I in D minor_, _Suite II in D minor/major_ & 
_Suite III in F major_
Hespèrion XX / Jordi Savall









*Max Reger*: _Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 116_
Alban Gerhardt, cello
Markus Becker, piano


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D.12

Silvano Frontalini conducting the Kaunas Chamber Orchestra -- Beatrice Antonioni, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

First act: It's all about Bonney.









Letter-reading scene: its all about young Vishnevskaya.









_Wiener Blut_, entire operetta: Well. . . we know who this is about.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6 (Charles Rosen).


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VI in B minor, op. 74.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 13.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Alexander Scriabin *
Symphony no. II in C minor, op. 29.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony no. II.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*Erno Dohnanyi*
Variations on a Nursery Theme for piano & orchestra, op. 25.
Excerpts from "The Veil of Pierrette."
-Howard Shelley, piano.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet : Le Roi de Lahore.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland* / Lima/ Milnes/ Ghiarov.
Richard Bonynge conducting!


----------



## rrudolph

Saint-Saens: String Quartet Op.153/Faure: String Quartet Op. 121








Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D








Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"








Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling the Brentano Quartet in Beethoven's late string quartets.


----------



## Vasks

_What I learned through today's listening: Schnittke writes a whole lot of double stops...LOL!_

*Schnittke - String Quartet #2 (Beethoven Qrt/Vox Box)
Schnittke - Dedication to Paganini (Kagan/Vox Box)
Schnittke - String Trio (1999 AFCM Ensemble/Naxos)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc.









Entire disc.

I love the sound but I incline much more to the vivacity of the Jarvi/RSNO on Chandos.








_
The Noon Witch_

I love the tone poem. I love the performance. I love the vintage engineered Chandos sound.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release recorded in 2007. *Dohnanyi*: Piano Quintets, w. Wallisch/Enso Qt. Dull predictable playing. Recorded sound, I found thin on top.

A far better choice would be Roscoe/Vanbrugh Qt., which also includes Suite in the Old Style. It's OOP, but can be found at Amazon Marketplace.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn* and *Mozart* Sonatas, w. GG (rec.1968 - '81).

View attachment 55176
View attachment 55177


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY HARMONIES
*William Byrd, Thomas Tallis*
Stile Antico

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor (1890 revised version)
Koln Radio Symphony, cond. Wand


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vincent D'Indy, Symphony sur un chant montangnard francais*

Peter Schickele once wrote a song for Cindy, with each line rhyming with the name. One line is, "O Cindy, you're like symphony by d'Indy."

I finally got to hear a symphony by d'Indy. Now I know what he's talking about.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier 1
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

After 40 years, this performance has never been surpassed.
There is nothing more monumental than hearing Gustav Leonhardt play a Bach fugue.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: No. 7; No. 8 "Pathetique"; No. 13; No. 14 "Moonlight" / Solomon*

Solomon is new to me. I'm enjoying his LvB very much.

BTW: I like Testament reissues. In my experience, they're always _first-class_ productions.


----------



## rrudolph

Balakirev: Symphony 2/Russia








Borodin: Symphony 2/Prince Igor Overture & Polovetsian Dances








Glazunov: Introduction & Dance of Salome/The King of the Jews


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

I'm slowly working into the enjoyment of the last few new instrumental albums, while I take a breather from my three new operas (which I am tackling one at a time  ). Up this morning:









Khachaturian Piano Concerto, Masquerade Suite, Gayaneh Suite
Järvi/Scottish NO

This is a composer I have been aware of, by name, since I first got into classical music in the '70s, but have never bothered to listen to  I am surprised by how familiar the music is. Clearly, these are 'majorily' famous works!

The PC starts out with a sumptuous melody that evokes Tchaikovsky and the second movement has an eerie sound, much like the ondes martinot Messiaen was so fond of. This is really a very fine concerto! The Masquerade suite, too, begins lushly, with a waltz. And the Gayaneh Suite begins with the Sabre Dance, a piece that _simply everyone_ must know, without knowing it. Marvellous!


----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd, Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel, alto

MDG


----------



## cjvinthechair

Not subjected you to one of my 'concerts' recently, so 'N' for November tonight:

Mikhail *N*osyrev - Skazka(Fairy Tale) Symphonic Poem 



Leo Smit (*N*ED) - Viola Concerto 



Siegmund von Hausegger - *N*atursymphonie 



Oscar *N*avarro - Clarinet Concerto no. 2 



Harald Saeverud(*N*OR) - Symphony no. 9 



Hans Werner Henze - *N*ovae de Infinito Laudes


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1
Andras Schiff, piano

Very well done early period Schiff. I definitely prefer early Schiff's playing to current Schiff.

This is one of the best piano versions available.


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Sonata for Violoncello and Piano in D Minor, op 40

Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994): Grave - Metamorphoses for Violoncello and Piano (1981)

Bohuslav Martin (1890-1959): Variations on a Slovak Theme for Violincello and Piano

Heinrich Schiff, cello
Aci Bertoncelj, piano

on EMI (Germany), from 1984


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I think Jarrett's a bona fide genius.
> 
> He can be _very_ cranky. And quite a bit of his music leaves me cold.
> 
> But when he hits the long ball... LOOK OUT!!! Freakin' brilliant, the kind of stuff that'll blow your mind.


It took a jazz musician to produce such a fine piano version of WTC 1. Yes. Freakin' brilliant!

Thankfully, he didn't loudly hum along as he did in his jazz improv recordings!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Carnaval, Op. 9 (Charles Rosen).









Difficult to believe some could rate Rosen's playing as 'too academic' - he sounds the opposite to me, very masterful and fine playing, imo. Strange that he's not more well-known as a pianist.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Strauss, _Four Last Songs_









_Christen, atzet diesen Tag, BWV 63_









The Geoffrey Simon/Philharmonia Debussy _Engulfed Cathedral_ is absolutely wonderful. It even eclipses the Decca Stokowski in my view.


----------



## pmsummer

ORGAN AND OBOE
*Telemann, Handel, Bach, Muffat, Krebs, Lübeck*
Daniel Matrone; organ at the Cathedral d'Agde
Jérôme Simonpoli; oboe

Jade


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 55189
> 
> 
> _Christen, atzet diesen Tag, BWV 63_


I want that Gardiner Bach for the insert alone!


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prokofieff: Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninoff: Moments musicaux / Lazar Berman*
> 
> Spinning the Rachmaninov side first. The music is lyrical one moment and thunderous the next. Sounds great!
> 
> Prokofiev is up next.
> 
> Berman was one helluva pianist.


Ah! What a great recording! Even though it took me quite a while to warm up to Prokofiev's 8th, I think it's now one of my favorite sonatas by him. I've been searching for a recording to replace this, but nothing quite lives up to Berman's recording for DG.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Ballades, Op. 10 / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*
> 
> Earlier this year, I heard Rubinstein's recording of Brahms' Op. 10 for the first time. That recording easily topped every other version that I'd ever heard. Now I'm listening to Michelangeli. Not surprisingly, he's right up there on the mountain-top with Rubinstein.
> 
> Such grand, glorious, beautiful music.


I heartily agree with your assessment of Rubinstein's recording. I haven't heard Michelangeli, but now I'm curious!


----------



## Bruce

Ives's Fourth Symphony recorded by Ozawa.









Unfortunately, I can't say much in favor of this recording. Ozawa is too refined, which is especially damaging in the second movement. Instead of the raucous free-for-all, we hear a performance where it seems the conductor says to his orchestra, "Okay boys, now let's all play nice together." The other three movements aren't as bad, but this recording simply lacks the excitement it needs. My favorite remains Stokowski's.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to the Callas Verdi Arias1 cd. Just started the disc again for another listen to the Macbeth arias accompanied by a cold bottle of Corona and a bar of Smarties chocolate..bliss-!
Im using my mobile phone for this as the girls have nabbed both laptops for bloomin candy crush and the likes humph!


----------



## Haydn man

This arrived today so giving it a listen this evening
Initial thoughts are it seems more lyrical and less intense than numbers 2 and 4


----------



## pmsummer

FROM ME FLOWS WHAT YOU CALL TIME
TWILL BY TWILIGHT
REQUIEM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Nexus Percussion Ensemble
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St. Clair; conductor

Sony Classical


----------



## Marschallin Blair

View attachment 55189




> pmsummer: I want that Gardiner Bach for the insert alone!


Just the Blair necessities?

_;D_


----------



## realdealblues

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"

View attachment 55204


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

I haven't listened to Karajan's Bruckner in a very long time and since I've been digging through my Karajan 1970's Box I thought I'd give them a spin again.

My reference recordings for this particular symphony are Bohm/Vienna, Klemperer/Philharmonia and Jochum/Berlin.

There's a few issues I have with the first two movements but overall it's a pretty enjoyable reading and Karajan's strengths definitely come through in the Scherzo & Finale. To be honest, from memory several of his Bruckner recordings don't sit as well with me in the early movements, but usually the last two movements are exceptional. Overall it's almost a "Heroic" reading to my ears and if it weren't for some of the subtle issues in the first two movements that are so clear in Bohm, Klemperer and Jochums' readings, it would probably get more listens from me. Not a bad reading by any means and for someone just getting into Bruckner it might be a great one because Karajan is never boring in this one, which is something an awful lot of people seem to find Bruckner in general.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. performing Tchaikovsky 4th symphony.....


----------



## Orfeo

Bruce said:


> Ives's Fourth Symphony recorded by Ozawa.
> 
> View attachment 55202
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't say much in favor of this recording. Ozawa is too refined, which is especially damaging in the second movement. Instead of the raucous free-for-all, we hear a performance where it seems the conductor says to his orchestra, "Okay boys, now let's all play nice together." The other three movements aren't as bad, but this recording simply lacks the excitement it needs. My favorite remains Stokowski's.


I see what you mean. I have Serebrier's recording and the reading is really captivating. But I can't really blame Ozawa and company all too much: the score is extraordinarily difficult to perform (Ives seems to take a page or two from Nielsen and woven the piece into a spiraling, densely knit mess).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Max Reger
String Quartet in D minor, Op.74
String Quartet in F sharp minor, Op.121
String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109*
Drolc Quartet - [DG, rec. 1969-71, I think, but CD release dates from 2005]

This was my most significant string quartet cycle discovery of last year - beautifully executed and recorded (see ArkivMusic's review for more information). These highly chromatic works are probably more easily accessed than the early Op. 54 pair which have a reputation for 'difficulty', perhaps even 'ugliness' (but I like them too!)

Also:
*Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major, Op. 146 by Max Reger*
Karl Leister (Clarinet), Drolc String Quartet


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Sibelius: Symphony 5 in E Flat (Original 1915 Version); En Saga (Original 1892 version) / Osmo Vänskä, Lahti SO*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Heitor Villa-Lobos was in negotiations to compose a new opera in 1958... however plans fell through as the Chicago Lyric Opera refused his price. He then went to work for MGM studios to compose the music for the film _Green Mansions_. This commission did not go as planned either. MGM told Villa Lobos not to orchestrate the music as they had their own orchestrators who would take care of that task. The film tanked, in spite of fine acting by Audrey Hepburn and Anthony Perkins. The music as featured in the film was barely recognizable as Villa Lobos'. After the failure of the film, Villa Lobos reorganized existing music of the score and added more, entitling the work, _Forest of the Amazon_. The resulting work is a lush symphonic tone poem loosely based upon the W.H. Hudson novel, Green Mansions about a traveler to the Guyana jungle of southeastern Venezuela and his encounter with a forest dwelling girl named Rima.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
> 
> View attachment 55204
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> I haven't listened to Karajan's Bruckner in a very long time and since I've been digging through my Karajan 1970's Box I thought I'd give them a spin again.
> 
> My reference recordings for this particular symphony are Bohm/Vienna, Klemperer/Philharmonia and Jochum/Berlin.
> 
> There's a few issues I have with the first two movements but overall it's a pretty enjoyable reading and Karajan's strengths definitely come through in the Scherzo & Finale. To be honest, from memory several of his Bruckner recordings don't sit as well with me in the early movements, but usually the last two movements are exceptional. Overall it's almost a "Heroic" reading to my ears and if it weren't for some of the subtle issues in the first two movements that are so clear in Bohm, Klemperer and Jochums' readings, it would probably get more listens from me. Not a bad reading by any means and for someone just getting into Bruckner it might be a great one because Karajan is never boring in this one, which is something an awful lot of people seem to find Bruckner in general.


Funny how we aesthetically weigh and assay performances so differently.

I especially _treasure_ the DG Karajan/BPO Bruckner Fourth, myself. What I love about it are the smooth, feminine (not 'effeminate') contours and the balance and blending of the brass and strings in the climaxes. The brass chorale in the first movement is deliberately toned down a notch so as to balance it with the upward sweep of the strings, so that they can be heard-- which to my ears is one of the most beautiful phrasings in all of Bruckner. The third and fourth movements have the best sounding and most rhythmically exciting horns I've ever heard.

You mentioned the Bohm/VPO performance.









When I was a teenager and a classical music buyer for Tower Records, I remember how excited a customer and myself were when I ordered some of these as imports for the store (this was before the Internet). This customer-friend of mine_ swore _by the Bohm, whereas I felt it was a very_ well-played _but relatively_ indistinguished _performance, contrary to the conventional wisdom of a lot of record reviewers who felt it was the ultimate_ Romatic Symphony_.

Anyway, the DG Karajan is still my favorite after all these years; with the heroic and extremely 'brassy' DG Barenboim/CSO coming in second; the muscular RCA Wand/BPO with the tremendous ending coming in third; and perhaps the surprisingly-good-climaxes of the Skrowaczewski/Halle Orchestra coming in fourth.

























Bohm wouldn't even make my top four.

But I'm sure that I'm a minority view on that one.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Heitor Villa-Lobos was in negotiations to compose a new opera in 1958... however plans fell through as the Chicago Lyric Opera refused his price. He then went to work for MGM studios to compose the music for the film _Green Mansions_. This commission did not go as planned either. MGM told Villa Lobos not to orchestrate the music as they had their own orchestrators who would take care of that task. The film tanked, in spite of fine acting by Audrey Hepburn and Anthony Perkins. The music as featured in the film was barely recognizable as Villa Lobos'. After the failure of the film, Villa Lobos reorganized existing music of the score and added more, entitling the work, _Forest of the Amazon_. The resulting work is a lush symphonic tone poem loosely based upon the W.H. Hudson novel, Green Mansions about a traveler to the Guyana jungle of southeastern Venezuela and his encounter with a forest dwelling girl named Rima.


Do you_ like _the music though?

I have to hear this.


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> Funny how we aesthetically weigh and assay performances so differently.
> 
> I especially _treasure_ the DG Karajan/BPO Bruckner Fourth, myself. What I love about it are the smooth, feminine (not 'effeminate') contours and the balance and blending of the brass and strings in the climaxes. The brass chorale in the first movement is deliberately toned down a notch so as to balance it with the upward sweep of the strings, so that they can be heard-- which to my ears is one of the most beautiful phrasings in all of Bruckner. The third and fourth movements have the best sounding and most rhythmically exciting horns I've ever heard.
> 
> You mentioned the Bohm/VPO performance.
> 
> When I was a teenager and a classical music buyer for Tower Records, I remember how excited a customer and myself were when I ordered some of these as imports for the store (this was before the Internet). This customer-friend of mine_ swore _by the Bohm, whereas I felt it was a very_ well-played _but relatively_ indistinguished _performance, contrary to the conventional wisdom of a lot of record reviewers who felt it was the ultimate_ Romatic Symphony_.
> 
> Anyway, the DG Karajan is still my favorite after all these years; with the heroic and extremely 'brassy' DG Barenboim/CSO coming in second; the muscular RCA Wand/BPO with the tremendous ending coming in third; and perhaps the surprisingly-good-climaxes of the Skrowaczewski/Halle Orchestra coming in fourth.
> 
> Bohm wouldn't even make my top four.
> 
> But I'm sure that I'm a minority view on that one.


HvK also recorded it for EMI. Stunning!


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: WTC I & II, w. GG (rec.1963 - '69).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glass, Glassworks*

This is so simple but still interesting. I heard someone try to imitate this, and it seems that the slightly different chords or even different bass notes made it less effective.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> HvK also recorded it for EMI. Stunning!


You _like _that one?

Is it my blonde highlights or what?-- to me, the EMI/Karajan Bruckner's Fourth is slow, leaden, and earthbound-- and I say this a Karajan_ fan_.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Let us remain awash in lush Neo-Romanticism set along the Amazon!


----------



## Jeff W

Respighi's Botticelli Triptych, Martinu's 'Frescoes of Piero della Francesca' and Ravel's orchestration of Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition'. JoAnn Falletta leads the Long Beach Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Do you like the music though?

I quite like it. It is lush late Romanticism... at times quite outrageously over-the-top (PetrB would probably hate it, which is enough to recommend it) with elements of Hollywood and South America which make it quite different from European/American late Romanticism.


----------



## pmsummer

ORCHESTRA SUITES
_BWV 1066-1069_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood; direction, harpsichord

L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Let us remain awash in lush Neo-Romanticism set along the Amazon!


Let us plash in the shallow-end of the Amazon, tango-ing and cotillion-ing_, IN-DEED_!






I have no idea what the rest of the opera is like, but I just ordered it judging from what I heard of the opening choruses alone.

I like the Magic Realism of Garcia Marquez, Julio Cortazar, and especially Borges. Its high time that some of these brilliant story tellers get their works set to music.

_Merci_.


----------



## Bruce

Starting out with music for winds this evening. First work is the Caprice on Danish and Russian Airs for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet and Piano, Op. 79









This is really a charming work. So much of Saint-Saëns's chamber music is quite beautiful, but I rarely run across it. Perhaps his chamber works are eclipsed by his 3rd Symphony.

Followed this up with a work by Andrew Rindfleisch called Fantastical Dances.









A rather noisy work, filled with disruptive passages for percussion. I'm not sure whether or not I'd want to hear frequently, but it's certainly interesting and I'd need several tries before putting it aside.

And finally, a very nice work by Roshanne Etezady called Anahita.









This whole CD seems to have some interesting works on it, and I'll certainly be spending more time on it. As for Anahita, it's got some interesting integration of wind and percussion instruments. Very attractively composed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Do you like the music though?
> 
> I quite like it. It is lush late Romanticism... at times quite outrageously over-the-top (PetrB would probably hate it, which is enough to recommend it) with elements of Hollywood and South America which make it quite different from European/American late Romanticism.


You sold me on the benefit of the doubt.

Shop-o-holic takes Amazon for the. . . who's counting?-- fourth time?-- in the last three hours.


----------



## brotagonist

Some light dinner music:









Weber Clarinet Concertos and Conertino
Pay/O Age of Enlightenment

Simply delicious: lively, easy on the ears.


----------



## D Smith

Finishing up my String Quartet marathon with Bartok Nos. 3, 4, 5, and 6. Performed superbly by the Emerson. How to choose for the TC list? Impossible.


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.8, No.3

Ensemble Cordia: Stanley Ritchie, violin -- Olga Arzilla and Guus Jeukendrup, violas -- Stefano Veggetti and Franziska Romaner, cellos


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead / Jansons, St. Petersburg PO*


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> Some light dinner music:
> 
> View attachment 55215
> 
> 
> Weber Clarinet Concertos and Conertino
> Pay/O Age of Enlightenment
> 
> Simply delicious: lively, easy on the ears.


Easy on the ears, yes!! Easy on the clarinetist, heavens NO!!!


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful collection of contemporary Finnish works for cello and string orchestra. My favorite is Juha Kangas' Concerto, who is also the conductor. It's quite a challenging work for the soloist, as is the Sallinen, but Marko Ylönen copes very well. Superb recording.










Track listing:

Erkki Salmenhaara: Poema (1975) 
Pehr Henrik Nordgren: HATE-LOVE, Op. 71 (1987) 
Juho Kangas: Concerto for Cello and Strings (2010) 
Aulis Sallinen: Chamber Music VIII, Op. 94 (2008-09)


----------



## Mahlerian

JS Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
CPE Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor WQ. 23
Gustav Leonhardt, Leonhardt Consort


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> Quick post as I am exhausted...
> 
> View attachment 55150
> 
> 
> Mozart Symphonies No. 29, 28 and 33. Trevor Pinnock leading the English Concert from the harpsichord.
> 
> View attachment 55151
> 
> 
> Franz Schubert's Piano Trios No. 1 & 2. Jos van Immerseel (pianoforte), Vera Beths (violin) and Anner Bylsma (Cello).
> 
> View attachment 55152
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann's three String Quartets. The Fine Arts Quartet plays.
> 
> Now...


Yeah. I hear ya. It's tough being young!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: String Quartets 12 - 15, w. Melos Qt. (rec.1991).


----------



## bejart

Francesca LeBrun (1756-1791): Violin Sonata No.3 in F Major

Monika Jakuc, piano -- Dana Maiben, violin


----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> Easy on the ears, yes!! Easy on the clarinetist, heavens NO!!!


Very true! That is amazing playing! In the notes, it indicated that Weber was so impressed by the playing abilities of a virtuoso of his time, that he wrote the pieces for him. They had to construct a special 10-key clarinet to play the music! Antony Pay, the clarinetist and conductor on this recording, plays a 7-key clarinet in B-flat that has been modified with the addition of 2 extra keys to permit him to play Weber's "chromatic passagework" (from the notes).


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> Very true! That is amazing playing! In the notes, it indicated that Weber was so impressed by the playing abilities of a virtuoso of his time, that he wrote the pieces for him. They had to construct a special 10-key clarinet to play the music! Antony Pay, the clarinetist and conductor on this recording, plays a 7-key clarinet in B-flat that has been modified with the addition of 2 extra keys to permit him to play Weber's "chromatic passagework" (from the notes).


The Concertino is very difficult.


----------



## Bruce

I'm finishing my evening with more chamber music.

Khandoshkin - Sonata in G minor for Solo Violin, Op. 3, No. 1









I'm not wild about solo violin sonati, but this was really quite nice. Lots of double stops, plenty of rhythmic interest. I'd not heard of Khandoshkin before; this sonata was written in 1800.

McEwen - Violin Sonata No. 6 in G major









Only the second work I've heard by McEwen, but confirms me in my opinion that his music ought to be better known.

Widor - Piano Quartet in A minor, Op. 66









I've only heard Widor's Organ Symphonies up to this point. Including his famous Toccata in F. But if this is representative of his chamber music, I think I'd prefer to spend more time listening to this aspect of his opera.

And finally, Tartini's "Devil's Trill" Sonata in G minor









A very pleasant way to end the evening, as long as the devil doesn't take this as an invitation to trill in my dreams. If he does, I won't be able to write the music down, not being a talented a composer as Tartini.


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart*
_Piano Sonata #8
Rondo in D major, KV 485_
- Friedrich Gulda, piano (Eloquence)

*Dvorak*
_Cello Concerto
Symphony #9, From the New World_
- Heinrich Schiff, cello / Concertgebouw Orch. / Sir Colin Davis (in concerto) / Antal Dorati (in symphony) (Eloquence)

*Smetana *_String Quartet #1, From My Life_
- The Travnicek Quartet (Point Classics)

I finished the *Mozart* set, and I have enjoyed Gulda's recordings of selected concertos and sonatas. I aim to explore more of Wolfie's concertos soon.

Onto two works that need no intro around here, by *Dvorak*. I read how when his *ninth symphony *prompted a massive ovation in New York, Dvorak was reluctant to acknowledge it. He was such an unassuming man, a musician at heart rather than a star, not that interested in the limelight despite his growing fame.

Finishing with another favourite quartet by *Smetana*, a composer very much associated with Dvorak.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Turangalîla

Truly one of the great recordings.


----------



## SimonNZ

SimonNZ said:


> Robert Crumb's Black Angels - Ensemble Intercontemporain
> 
> from their own YT channel:


Dammit...I do that every time: George Crumb.


----------



## dgee

SimonNZ said:


> Dammit...I do that every time: George Crumb.


Robert Crumb's Black Angels?! This is a family site, Simon!!!


----------



## D Smith

I finished up the evening with some Schubert Impromptus played to perfection by Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I thank Woodduck and Greg Mitchell for running this up the flagpole.

Gounod, _Sappho_: "_Ou suis-je?" _"_Oma lyre immortelle"_

Outstanding.










Puccini,_ Madama Butterfly_, flower duet: "_Il cannone del porto!_" (with Monserrat Caballe)










Its all about Lucia Popp. _;D_


----------



## Weston

*Franz Waxman: Sinfonietta for String Orchestra & Timpani*
Isaiah Jackson / Berlin Symphony Orchestra









Wow! Such a glorious piece to be so little known. The strings soar into the stratosphere. I knew this piece long before I had any idea Waxman was a soundtrack composer. I'm glad that knowledge did not cloud my judgement of the work.

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*
Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic (live)









Once again I am struck by the similarities between Mahler and Richard Strauss. As the latter is more familiar to me I suppose it could have gone the other way around. I do find Mahler the more focused and inventive of the two.

I did not try to listen with annotation or try to figure out too much what is going on. I just listened for enjoyment (and because it came up at random serendipitously). For this go around I seem especially connected to the Scherzo movement. I've heard that the Adagietto is the most played of all Mahler's works -- but why? It doesn't do quite as much for me tonight as some of the other movements. Perhaps I needed to feel more uplifted.

I could not help chuckling after the last movement. "Gosh - something tells me it could be finished. Hard to say . . ."

____________

The Mahler above pretty much eliminates the need, and maybe the ability, to listen to anything else now. I must however mention my listening at work today.

I was having a really rough day trying to decipher complicated abstract paperwork while having a weather related headache and trying to focus over loud thoughtless co-workers. This is the recipe for a perfect storm of anger and high blood pressure with me.

To drown everything out I donned headphones and an iPod and cranked it up. Up came the famous Ligeti Requiem, Kyrie section on Shuffle play.

*Ligeti: Requiem - 2. Kyrie*
Peter Eötvös / WDR Rundfunkchor Köln / WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln









This particular performance is just about the best I've heard in spite of the hideous cover -- far better than The Ligeti Project version. The eerie strains, so modern yet so primal, traditional, and so familiar, I found infinitely calming, my headache soothed to the back burner of my awareness. I longed for a good stereo system to crank it up and scare the pants off rest of the office, or just scare them away, a harmless fantasy pleasurable to indulge.

The Kyrie is still among the most awe inspiring sounds I have ever heard, still having a profound physiological effect on me some 46 years after first experiencing it. This proves to me that music is far more important than mere entertainment.

[I was just going to jot some brief notes. Oh well. I guess that's not possible for me.]


----------



## opus55

*Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV160*
_
Margaret Marshall, soprano / Felicity Lott, soprano / Linda Finnie, contralto / Anthony Rolfe, tenor / Thomas Thomaschke, bass

John Alldis Choir and English Chamber Orchestra
Vittorio Negri, conductor_


----------



## Pugg

​Starting this morning with the *Schubert* box.
*Christian Zacharias* playing.
Sonatas D.959 and D.937


----------



## Pugg

​
And next *Mozart / Barenboim*
concertos 220 and 24


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" in C major (Harnoncourt)


----------



## SimonNZ

Gloria Coates' String Quartet No.9 - Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Alban Berg: String Quartet op.3, and Lyric Suite


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G minor (Harnoncourt) .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For Gundula Janowitz's Elsa.










For Karajan's choruses in Act I.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Symphony No. 4, Symphony No. 5, Rhapsody for Orchestra
Columbus Symphony Orchestra, cond. Badea









Whenever I've listened to Sessions in the past, his music always strikes me as something akin to Schoenberg without the genius. The orchestration is a bit more vivid, the rhythms and harmonic voicing have a bit of an American accent to them, but these works all feel like Schoenberg's Variations for Orchestra in so many ways, right down to the alternation between dense, forte full orchestra passages and languid lyrical wind and string solos. That said, there is a good deal of merit in these works, and Sessions does indeed have his own voice that is heard above his model's.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland *& *Luciano Pavarotti* in a fantastic duets album on Decca.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven's 7th string quartet (Takacs); Bartok's 1st string quartet (Takacs); Brett Dean's "Testament" (cond. Martyn Brabbins)


----------



## SimonNZ

Leonardo Balada's Guernica - Salvador Mas-Conde, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Papillons, Op. 2 (Robert Casadesus).

Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6 (Charles Rosen).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bizet's Carmen - Lorin Maazel, cond.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 55189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the Blair necessities?
> 
> _;D_


I assumed he was talking about the picture on the back of the van


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius / Schumann* :Violin concertos

*Gidon Kremer* playing , *Riccardo Mutt*i conducting this more then excellent performance .


----------



## Bas

Pasquale Anfossi (1727-1797) - La finta Giardiniera
By Nuria Rial [soprano], Krystian Adam [tenor], María Espada [soprano], Katja Stuber [soprano], Miljenko Turk [bariton], Florian Götz [bariton], Monika Reinhard [soprano], l'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt [dir.], on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## pmsummer

INTAVOLATURA DI LUTO
_Lute music by the younger brother of Galileo Galilei and their father Vincenzo_
*Michelagnolo Galilei* (1775-1631)
Anthony Bailes, lute

Ramée - Outhere Music


----------



## Jeff W

Not nearly so tired after getting out of work today! 









On pace to finish Mozart's symphonies on Friday. Tonight was Symphonies No. 32, 34, 35 ('Haffner') and 36 ('Linz'). Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.

It always struck me that 32 is such a short symphony. It clocks in at a mere 7 and a half minutes as performed here. Despite that, I always find it to be a short fun little symphony.









After that, I wanted to hear the clarinet as that happens to be my favorite instrument. Last night's Exploring Music talked a bit about Brahms' Clarinet Trio and played one of the movements. Naturally, this put me into the mood to want to listen to it! So, I pulled out (or as much as one can pull something out on an iPod...) my recording of the Brahms Clarinet Trio and Quintet. In the trio, Karl Leister played clarinet, Christoph Eschenbach played the piano and Georg Donderer played the cello. In the quinter, Mr. Leister was joined by the Amadeus Quartet.









Earlier in this thread another poster posted a recording of the Weber Clarinet Concertos (Antony Pay's recording, which is now on my wishlist). Naturally, I just had to listen it! Sharon Kam played the solo clarinet and was joined by the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra under the direction of Kurt Masur. In the Grand Duo Ms. Kam was joined by Itamar Golan on the piano.









Turning to something completely different to play out with, I have opted to listen to the first symphonies of Hans Gal and Robert Schumann. Kenneth Woods leads the Orchestra of the Swan. Not a lot for me to say about this one. Both pieces are enjoyable to me.


----------



## Giordano

Just released:


----------



## bejart

Pietro Marchitelli (1643-1729): Sonata a Quatro in F Major

Christoph Timpe directing the Accademia per Musica


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* and *Schubert* Masses .
*Magda Klamar * is a very underestimated artist .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> I assumed he was talking about the picture on the back of the van


Oh, I thought he was referring to my Chanel billboard down the _street_.

_
;D_









(The one the guy on the bike is looking at.)


----------



## pmsummer

Headphone Hermit said:


> I assumed he was talking about the picture on the back of the van


Gardiner with his daughter (looks like him at least), walking a Raleigh Roadster with a Christmas tree in the basket. Bach-on-Back of a lorry is nice, but reminds of the old WRR FM-101 van.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*dsdf*

































I love waking up to the sunshine and light of this music, especially when its still dark out and the espressinated _Gemutlichkeit _is just starting to sink in before work.


----------



## Bruce

I'm beginning my day today with the morning star: Holst - The Planets: Venus









(Well, Venus is actually the evening star at the moment, but that's just a minor detail).

Then on to Honegger - Symphony No. 3, the "Liturgique"









Nicely done by Karajan, though I think some of the instruments are miked a little closely. Brings out the details, though.

And finally Hohvaness - Symphony No. 22 "City of Light"









One of Hohvaness's better symphonies, I think.

This would make a good Christmas Concert. ("HoHoHo!")


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Mourning'; Symphony No. 51 in B-Flat Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VIII in E-flat major, op. 83.
-The Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra/Takashi Asahina.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VI in B minor, op. 74.
-The Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra/Takashi Asahina.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. XXVII in C minor, op. 85.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Piano Concerti nos. I & III.
-Tamas Vasary, piano.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Yuri Ahronovitch.

*Anton Rubinstein*
Piano Concerto no. V in E-flat major, op. 94.
-Adrian Ruiz, piano.
-The Nurnberg Symphony Orchestra/Zsolt Deaky.

*Yevgeny Svetlanov*
Piano Concerto in C minor(*).
Daybreak in the Fields, Pictures of Spain, Preludes (Symphonic Reflections).
-Yevgeny Svetlanov, piano(*).
-The USSR Radio and Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich(*).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37.
-Love Derwinger, piano.
-The Radio Philharmonic Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Let us plash in the shallow-end of the Amazon, tango-ing and cotillion-ing_, IN-DEED_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the rest of the opera is like, but I just ordered it judging from what I heard of the opening choruses alone.
> 
> I like the Magic Realism of Garcia Marquez, Julio Cortazar, and especially Borges. Its high time that some of these brilliant story tellers get their works set to music.
> 
> _Merci_.


It's a glorious work, in the neighborhood of Puccini's lushness, but it holds its own rather well. I think you'll like it immensely.


----------



## rrudolph

Exploring a couple recordings I didn't even know I had (inherited from my father 15 years ago, I think):

Tournemire: Symphony #3 "Moscou 1913"/Symphony #8 " Le Triomphe de la Mort"








Brusselmans: Flemish Rhapsody/Schoemaker: Flemish Rhapsody/Jong: Flemish Rhapsody/Absil: Flemish Rhapsody/Roussel: Flemish Rhapsody/Boeck: Dahomeyan Rhapsody


----------



## Pugg

​*Natalie Dessay *: Italian opera arias


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> *Bach*
> _Goldberg Variations_
> Trevor Pinnock (harpischord)
> View attachment 55100
> 
> 
> _Concerti for Oboe and Oboe d'Amore_
> Douglas Boyd | Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> View attachment 55101
> 
> 
> Today's curiosity:
> *Teodorico Pedrini*
> Born in Italy in 1671, he was sent to the court of the Emperor of China. In charge of the musical education of the court and of the construction of several western-style music instruments, he also composed some sonatas. His musical style, especially his harmonies, are a little different from the music composed in Europe at the same time; perhaps it is due to the fact that he stayed in China until his death, in 1746, and had no contact with baroque musicians.
> The disc also contains old Chinese folk songs, transcripted for western instruments by missionary Joseph-Marie Amiot (1718-1793) - one of this songs is the theme that inspired Weber and later Hindemith for his _Turandot_ in the _Metamorphosis_!
> 
> Ensemble Musique des Lumières
> View attachment 55103


I have the Pinnock Goldbergs-a very intelligent layout-choosing his repeats logically, omitting the long slow variation repeats. The sound could be slightly better but with artistry like Mr. Pinnock's, I'll live with it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> It's a glorious work, in the neighborhood of Puccini's lushness, but it holds its own rather well. I think you'll like it immensely.


I Blair-say you're right.

-- Thanks.

_;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Tchaikovsky* death day (1893).


----------



## realdealblues

Marschallin Blair said:


> Funny how we aesthetically weigh and assay performances so differently.
> 
> I especially _treasure_ the DG Karajan/BPO Bruckner Fourth, myself. What I love about it are the smooth, feminine (not 'effeminate') contours and the balance and blending of the brass and strings in the climaxes. The brass chorale in the first movement is deliberately toned down a notch so as to balance it with the upward sweep of the strings, so that they can be heard-- which to my ears is one of the most beautiful phrasings in all of Bruckner. The third and fourth movements have the best sounding and most rhythmically exciting horns I've ever heard.


Yes, it is funny how we view things differently. For me, Karajan starts the tremolando in the strings to loudly. Listen to Jochum's DG recording for a perfect _pppp_. Karajan's horn player has to over blow to try to compensate which loses some of the magic for me. There's also some important wind parts that are pushed too far into the background when they really need to be more prominent. The cellos are too loud at the start of the slow movement for me as well.

Bohm to me just achieves better overall balances and with better responses from the winds. In the end, for myself at least, Bruckner is about "momentum". That's where Bohm was such a master. He's like a mountain on the back of a locomotive building up speed. Bohm was faster than many in the Adagio (which isn't really an Adagio, but an Andante, quasi allegretto) and he just carries it through the rest of the work which just works for me. The Vienna Philharmonic plays beautifully throughout and the whole thing it just like someone throwing Mt. Everest on the back of a flatbed truck and nudging it onto a downhill slope with no way to stop it. I feel the same way about Klemperer's recording.

I love Karajan, and as noted, he's tremendous in the last to movements, but there just some subtle things that I like in my other picks. Anyway, on to another from the Karajan box.

Bruckner: Te Deum
Mozart: Coronation Mass

View attachment 55259


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Soloists: Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Werner Krenn, Peter Schreier, Jose van Dam

Haven't heard this one in a long time either and all I can say is Karajan's Te Deum is every bit as good as I remember it and every bit as good as Jochum's classic, if not better. It's one of those cases where I'm not even interested in hearing many different recordings because this one did it all right. The Mozart is excellent as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

dgee said:


> Robert Crumb's Black Angels?! *This is a family site*, Simon!!!


Yes indeed, I understand the Peacock Family lurks regularly.

View attachment 55260


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Der Pole und sein Kind" (Guhl/Marco Polo)
Liszt - Book Three of "Annees de pelerinage" (Berman/DG)*


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I Blair-say you're right.
> 
> -- Thanks.
> 
> _;D_


You bet......................


----------



## George O

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)

Os Choros de Câmara

on Kuarup Discos (Rio De Janeiro, Brazil), from 1978

details:

http://www.discogs.com/Heitor-Villa-Lobos-Os-Choros-De-Câmara/release/4951681


----------



## George O

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)

As Nove Bachianas Brasileiras
Vol. 3
Bachianas No. 5, 6 e 7

Victoria de los Angeles, soprano
Fernand Dufrène, flute
René Plessier, bassoon
Orquestra Nacional da Radiodifusão Francesca / Heitor Villa-Lobos

on Angel (Brazil), from 1965


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Yes, it is funny how we view things differently. For me, Karajan starts the tremolando in the strings to loudly. Listen to Jochum's DG recording for a perfect _pppp_. Karajan's horn player has to over blow to try to compensate which loses some of the magic for me. There's also some important wind parts that are pushed too far into the background when they really need to be more prominent. The cellos are too loud at the start of the slow movement for me as well.
> 
> Bohm to me just achieves better overall balances and with better responses from the winds. In the end, for myself at least, Bruckner is about "momentum". That's where Bohm was such a master. He's like a mountain on the back of a locomotive building up speed. Bohm was faster than many in the Adagio (which isn't really an Adagio, but an Andante, quasi allegretto) and he just carries it through the rest of the work which just works for me. The Vienna Philharmonic plays beautifully throughout and the whole thing it just like someone throwing Mt. Everest on the back of a flatbed truck and nudging it onto a downhill slope with no way to stop it. I feel the same way about Klemperer's recording.
> 
> I love Karajan, and as noted, he's tremendous in the last to movements, but there just some subtle things that I like in my other picks. Anyway, on to another from the Karajan box.
> 
> Bruckner: Te Deum
> Mozart: Coronation Mass
> 
> View attachment 55259
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Soloists: Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Werner Krenn, Peter Schreier, Jose van Dam
> 
> Haven't heard this one in a long time either and all I can say is Karajan's Te Deum is every bit as good as I remember it and every bit as good as Jochum's classic, if not better. It's one of those cases where I'm not even interested in hearing many different recordings because this one did it all right. The Mozart is excellent as well.


I love your beautifully-sustained response by the way.

I hear it one-hundred and eighty degrees the other way though, completely in favor of the Karajan in terms of finessing, blending, balancing, and orchestral response.

Anyway, on to the DG Karajan/VPO Bruckner _Te Deum_-- and now _I'm_ laughing, because I'd give the_ Jochum _ pride of place, if only marginally, over the _Karajan_.

_Vive la différence._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)
> 
> As Nove Bachianas Brasileiras
> Vol. 3
> Bachianas No. 5, 6 e 7
> 
> Victoria de los Angeles, sopranoFernand Dufrène, flute
> René Plessier, bassoon
> Orquestra Nacional da Radiodifusão Francesca / Heitor Villa-Lobos
> 
> on Angel (Brazil), from 1965


I can't believe I don't (inexcusably) have Victoria De Los Angeles doing this!!!!!

-- I need to remedy it _immediately_.

Thanks.


----------



## brotagonist

I had Khachaturian's Piano Concerto on yesterday morning; this morning it is some of Haydn's Piano Sonatas:









Haydn Piano Sonatas Nos. 32, 47, 53, 59
Emanuel Ax

Of Haydn's eight piano sonatas in a minor key, only six survive. Three are presented on this disc. This is a deep listening album for me, so I will be revisiting it a number of times in the days to come.


----------



## rrudolph

Roussel: Bacchus Et Ariane Op. 43/Symphony #3 Op. 42








Martin: Premier Concerto pour Piano et Orchestre/Ballade pour Piano et Orchestre/Second 
Concerto pour Piano et Orchestre








Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"/Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"


----------



## DavidA

Mahler 9 / Karajan 1982

My wife just dropped the box it was in and broke the jewel case. An accident which might have happened to me. But why do these things have to land on the corner?


----------



## Badinerie

Taking it easy with some Chopin Waltzes with Ashkenazy and a neat compo cd from the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

*Berlioz*: Requiem, w. LSO/Davis et al (rec.1969).


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> I can't believe I don't (inexcusably) have Victoria De Los Angeles doing this!!!!!
> 
> -- I need to remedy it _immediately_.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe it, but I am shocked!


----------



## JACE

This again:










*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead / Jansons, St. Petersburg PO*

After the First Symphony's disastrous premiere, Rachmaninov went into a deep, dark funk. Writer's block. Depression. A three-year tailspin.

And that's a shame. The symphony isn't a masterpiece. But it is _good_, and I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## Badinerie

> _Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> I can't believe I don't (inexcusably) have Victoria De Los Angeles doing this!!!!!
> 
> -- I need to remedy it immediately.
> 
> Thanks._





> I believe it, but I am shocked!


Yep! The Naughty step beckons!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If it counts, I played Schumann's _Traumerai_. It was in a book of miniatures, not the original collection. 
I never realised from listening how sumptuous the harmonies are.


----------



## omega

*Grieg*
_Sonatas for violin and piano_
Augustin Dumay | Maria João Pires








*Mozart*
_Piano Sonata K281 | Adagio in B minor | Rondo in D major_
*Schubert*
_Moment musical in F minor_
*Liszt*
_Serenade "Stänchen" | Valse-Caprice 6 & 7_
Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> This again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead / Jansons, St. Petersburg PO*
> 
> After the First Symphony's disastrous premiere, Rachmaninov went into a deep, dark funk. Writer's block. Depression. A three-year tailspin.
> 
> And that's a shame. The symphony isn't a masterpiece. But it is _good_, and I'm enjoying it very much.


I think the symphony's _awesome_-- especially the build-up and climax of the first movement and the entire last movement. . . if its conducted by a conductor who procedes like his life depended on it; like, say, Ashkenazy with the Concertgebouw.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Yep! The Naughty step beckons!


"The Naughty step?"

I'm lost.

:/


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Quartet Op. 54 No. 1 in G minor
Drolc Quartet


----------



## realdealblues

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love your beautifully-sustained response by the way.
> 
> I hear it one-hundred and eighty degrees the other way though, completely in favor of the Karajan in terms of finessing, blending, balancing, and orchestral response.
> 
> Anyway, on to the DG Karajan/VPO Bruckner _Te Deum_-- and now _I'm_ laughing, because I'd give the_ Jochum _ pride of place, if only marginally, over the _Karajan_.
> 
> _Vive la différence._


Haha...I love it!  Everyone has different ears and even if we agree to disagree, we both like Bruckner's 4th and that's what really matters. His music living on and being enjoyed no matter which interpretation we enjoy is what's really important.

Going to take a quick break from Mr. Bruckner for a little bit though...

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2

View attachment 55276


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra

Not much to say about this one. I just love Klemperer's clarity of texture. Most of the period instrument folks with their chamber orchestras don't get this kind of clarity.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Haha...I love it!  Everyone has different ears and even if we agree to disagree, we both like Bruckner's 4th and that's what really matters. His music living on and being enjoyed no matter which interpretation we enjoy is what's really important.


I give anyone high marks for just having a fervid love of Bruckner's _Romantic Symphony_, _period_.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I just got home from work and the package I heave been waiting for has f-i-n-a-l-l-y arrived.

*Berlioz immemse Grande Messe des Morts* is bursting forth from my speakers courtesy of *Sir Thomas Beecham & His Royal Philharmonic Orchestra* with *Richard Lewi*s as solo Tenor on this wonderful recording on the BBC Legends series.

Even on my first listen this performance is transcendent. Beecham always seems to shine when interpreting the works of French Composers and his Berlioz is of the highest order. Just as with his recording of the Symphonie Fantastique, the piece flows beautifully.

I adore this recording :angel:


----------



## realdealblues

Marschallin Blair said:


> I give anyone high marks for just having a fervid love of Bruckner's _Romantic Symphony_, _period_.


I love it! Everyone seems favor his 8th or 9th but I go back and forth between his 4th & 7th as my favorites. I never tire of those two.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I think the symphony's _awesome_-- especially the build-up and climax of the first movement and the entire last movement. . . if its conducted by a conductor who procedes like his life depended on it; like, say, Ashkenazy with the Concertgebouw.
> 
> _;D_


I have Ashkenazy's Rachmaninov symphonies set (on vinyl). Fantastic music. 

I just ordered Jansons' Rach symphonies set recently. I wanted a digital set for on-the-go listening, and I thought it would be fun to hear the music performed by a different conductor. But I haven't heard Jansons' readings enough (yet) to meaningfully compare them with Ashkenazy's.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> I love it! Everyone seems favor his 8th or 9th but I go back and forth between his 4th & 7th as my favorites. I never tire of those two.


Here we go again!_ ;D_

For_ moi, _'essential Bruckner' is Four, Six, Eight, and Nine. The Seventh should be right up my alley, but for some reason its never resonated with me.

I am however always willing to be a vision of demure obedience and propriety and learn from others what they find so wonderful about it.


----------



## maestro267

Earlier, I listened to the recording I bought earlier (as detailed in Latest Purchases) of Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle.

For the first part of my evening, I've listened to a few orchestral works which call for saxophone(s), in honour of the 200th anniversary of the birth of its inventor, Adolphe Sax.

*Ravel*: Boléro _(sopranino, soprano & tenor)_
Bergen PO/Kitayenko

*Bernstein*: On the Waterfront (Symphonic suite) _(alto)_
Bournemouth SO/Alsop

*Villa-Lobos*: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2 _(tenor)_
Nashville SO/Schermerhorn


----------



## Blancrocher

Tan Dun: orchestral works (composer cond.); Toshio Hosokawa: string quartets (Quatuor Diotima)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I have Ashkenazy's Rachmaninov symphonies set (on vinyl). Fantastic music.
> 
> I just ordered Jansons' Rach symphonies set recently. I wanted a digital set for on-the-go listening, and I thought it would be fun to hear the music performed by a different conductor. But I haven't heard Jansons' readings enough (yet) to meaningfully compare them with Ashkenazy's.











Well, the Ashkenazy set is _digital_; and its also _nitro-methane_.

His First and Second are absolutely tremendous in terms of heroic gesture and, in the case of the Second, suavity of execution.

The only Rachmaninov's Second I incline to more than the Ashkenazy/Concertgeouw is the Svetlanov/Orchestra of the Russian Federation on Warner Classics; and that's by a slim margin-- having mostly to do with the way he plays the very ending of the Second, where he treats it more like its Mahler-in-_Titan_-mode or Strauss-in-_Heldenleben_-mode than like Rachmaninov.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> This again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead / Jansons, St. Petersburg PO*
> 
> After the First Symphony's disastrous premiere, Rachmaninov went into a deep, dark funk. Writer's block. Depression. A three-year tailspin.
> 
> And that's a shame. The symphony isn't a masterpiece. But it is _good_, and I'm enjoying it very much.


This was my first introduction to Rachmaninov's symphonies. After gaining more listening experience, I can see some of its weaknesses, which are truly minor. It still remains a special place in my heart.

What do you think of this version of his 3rd? This is a great set, but I prefer Previn with London SO, and really only on one small point--the ritardando (I think that's the right term) in the first movement (at several different places) for the swell in the secondary theme. (I think I have that right--it's been a while since I've heard this, and I don't have a score.)


----------



## Bruce

No particular genre for me today.

Beginning with d'Indy's Forêt enchantée:









Followed by Ligeti's Requiem









Then finishing up with a few organ works:

Lanquetuit - Toccata in D









Glorious work, this one!

And then Edmundson's Toccata-Prelude on Vom Himmel Hoch, and 
a transcription of Händel's Largo from Xerxes on









Again, beautiful pieces for organ.

Lastly, the Suite du deuxième ton by Clérembault


----------



## Mahlerian

realdealblues said:


> I love it! Everyone seems favor his 8th or 9th but I go back and forth between his 4th & 7th as my favorites. I never tire of those two.


I favor the Fifth over the Ninth, because I do not consider the latter a complete work. My favorites of Bruckner's symphonies are the 8th, the 5th, the 9th, the 3rd (1873), and then the 4th. I've always thought that both the 6th and 7th suffer from a weaker second half.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Garçon, an espresso with a lemon twist, please:

























. . . and a just a _touch _of evil:


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> This was my first introduction to Rachmaninov's symphonies. After gaining more listening experience, I can see some of its weaknesses, which are truly minor. It still remains a special place in my heart.
> 
> What do you think of this version of his 3rd? This is a great set, but I prefer Previn with London SO, and really only on one small point--the ritardando (I think that's the right term) in the first movement (at several different places) for the swell in the secondary theme. (I think I have that right--it's been a while since I've heard this, and I don't have a score.)


I haven't gotten to Jansons' recording of the Third Symphony yet. We shall see! 

And I haven't heard any of Previn's Rach symphonies. (Heard good things about them though!) Aside from the new Jansons set and the Ashkenazy vinyl set, I have Rozhdestvensky's LSO Second (CD) and Walter Weller's LPO Second (LP).


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 55281
> 
> 
> Well, the Ashkenazy set is _digital_; and its also _nitro-methane_.
> 
> His First and Second are absolutely tremendous in terms of heroic gesture and, in the case of the Second, suavity of execution.
> 
> The only Rachmaninov's Second I incline to more than the Ashkenazy/Concertgeouw is the Svetlanov/Orchestra of the Russian Federation on Warner Classics; and that's by a slim margin-- having mostly to do with the way he plays the very ending of the Second, where he treats it more like its Mahler-in-_Titan_-mode or Strauss-in-_Heldenleben_-mode than like Rachmaninov.


MB, have you heard Rozhdestvensky's LSO Second? It's tremendous.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> I favor the Fifth over the Ninth, because I do not consider the latter a complete work. My favorites of Bruckner's symphonies are the 8th, the 5th, the 9th, the 3rd (1873), and then the 4th. I've always thought that both the 6th and 7th suffer from a weaker second half.


Speaking for myself, I look at the canvass of sound presented, and not for the structural and technical failings.

Bruckner's unfinished Ninth, not unlike Joseph Conrad's rough-hewn masterpiece _Nostromo_, stands on its own tremendous artistic merits-- despite what could have been done with revisions and with the fleshing-out of themes and ideas.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, have you heard Rozhdestvensky's LSO Second? It's tremendous.


I do have it Jace, and one of my friends swears by it (though, even he admits, its a bit slow in parts), but I never especially responded to it. . . but that was a long time ago.

I'll have to hear it again. I'm always willing to reformulate my aesthetic views with the good-faith effort._ ;D _


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 177 "I call to Thee, Lord Jesus Christ"

For the 4th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1732

Marcel Ponseele, cond.


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to a couple new LvB piano sonata recordings.

NP: Solomon










Up Next: Moravec


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Speaking for myself, I look at the canvass of sound presented, and not for the structural and technical failings.
> 
> Bruckner's unfinished Ninth, not unlike Joseph Conrad's rough-hewn masterpiece _Nostromo_, stands on its own tremendous artistic merits-- despite what could have been done with revisions and with the fleshing-out of themes and ideas.


Oh, I agree, and I don't consider these things on a theoretical level, but on an intuitive one. As great as the three movements we have are, it doesn't feel like a full work (and the completions I've heard don't help much). Likewise with the Sixth and Seventh, whose scherzos and finales always seem disappointing to me personally after their initial movements.


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> I have the Pinnock Goldbergs-a very intelligent layout-choosing his repeats logically, omitting the long slow variation repeats. The sound could be slightly better but with artistry like Mr. Pinnock's, I'll live with it.


In the silence between variations you can hear birdsong in the background on this album. I've often wondered what sort of recording location would allow for the possibility of this (I've noticed it on other albums also). I tried to ask DG once by email, but they took it the wrong way and gave me a defensive answer which didn't help.


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Quartet No. 2 for Two Violins, Viola, and Cello, in F Major, op 92

Mihailo Vukdragovic (1900-1967): Quartet for Two Violins, Viola, and Cello, in A Minor

Quartet:
Raimondas Katilus, 1st violin
Boris Kushnir, 2nd violin
Igor Sulyga, viola
Ivan Monighetti, cello

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1977


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> In the silence between variations you can hear birdsong in the background on this album. I've often wondered what sort of recording location would allow for the possibility of this (I've noticed it on other albums also). I tried to ask DG once by email, but they took it the wrong way and gave me a defensive answer which didn't help.


Maybe at a school:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I do have it Jace, and one of my friends swears by it (though, even he admits, its a bit slow in parts), but I never especially responded to it. . . but that was a long time ago.
> 
> I'll have to hear it again. I'm always willing to reformulate my aesthetic views with the good-faith effort._ ;D _


I really like it. A truly wonderful performance, and I really like the slow speeds.


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> Oh, I agree, and I don't consider these things on a theoretical level, but on an intuitive one. As great as the three movements we have are, it doesn't feel like a full work (and the completions I've heard don't help much). Likewise with the Sixth and Seventh, whose scherzos and finales always seem disappointing to me personally after their initial movements.


I honestly think Bruckner's Ninth feels like a full work, given the circumstances towards his final days. The finale, and its coda, really has the "so long" feel to it, the end of his life, of his turbulent journey, now at ease at Bruckner's passing after everything was said, everything was done. I cannot imagine adding anything more or differently than what was communicated in this great Ninth Symphony.

Otherwise, I sort of agree with you regarding the scherzo: they pale a bit in comparison to the Eighth. But the middle section of the scherzo of the Seventh is quite wonderful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> I honestly think Bruckner's Ninth feels like a full work, given the circumstances towards his final days. The finale, and its coda, really has the "so long" feel to it, the end of his life, of his turbulent journey, now at ease at Bruckner's passing after everything was said, everything was done. I cannot imagine adding anything more or differently than what was communicated in this great Ninth Symphony.
> 
> Otherwise, I sort of agree with you regarding the scherzo: they pale a bit in comparison to the Eighth. But the middle section of the scherzo of the Seventh is quite wonderful.


I like the _Scherzo_, myself. . . immensely; especially with Furtwangler at the helm. It has that 'Blitzkrieging panzers' feel about it that gets me all excited.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like the _Scherzo_, myself. . . immensely; especially with Furtwangler at the helm. It has that 'Blitzkrieging panzers' feel about it that gets me all excited.


Are we talking about the scherzo of the Ninth (which I love, especially the trio) or the scherzos of the Seventh and Sixth (which I was referring to above and don't consider bad, just a little underwhelming)?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Are we talking about the scherzo of the Ninth (which I love, especially the trio) or the scherzos of the Seventh and Sixth (which I was referring to above and don't consider bad, just a little underwhelming)?


I was talking about the drop-hammer Scherzo of Bruckner's _Ninth_.

I kind of switched narrative gears back there. Sorry about that.


----------



## BartokPizz

Brahms, Tragic Overture (following Symphony #4 and Academic Festival Overture)
Georg Szell: Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> "The Naughty step?"
> 
> I'm lost.
> 
> :/


A form of non corporal punishment parents inflict upon their children when they misbehave. A 'time out' sitting on the bottom step of a staircase is decreed. More effective when other children are present to witness said seclusion. The step is nominally 'The Naughty Step'


----------



## Guest

Wow...it's almost hard to find the words to express the intensity with which they play the "Death and the Maiden" Quartet! (I haven't played the Quintet yet.) This is far and away the best performance I've heard. The sound is great, too, nearly equal to any SACD I own.


----------



## pmsummer

ARS POETICA
_Concerto for Mixed Choir A Cappella_
*Tigran Mansurian*
Amerian Chamber Choir
Robert Mikeyan; conductor

ECM New Series


----------



## pmsummer

Dufay said:


> Just released:


Ack! Must have!


----------



## pmsummer

Woo Hoo! I'm a "Member"!


----------



## Jeff W

Making dinner while listening to some Franz Schubert. Symphonies No. 3 & 4 under the direction of Claudio Abbado who led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just saw a reference to Bruckners 9th Symphony a litte further up and thought I don't think I've listened to him yet. I should keep a notebook on everything I'm listening to!

Bruckner Symphony No 9 D minor Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker .


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Mazurkas (Complete), w. Le Van (rec.2002).


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> In the silence between variations you can hear birdsong in the background on this album. I've often wondered what sort of recording location would allow for the possibility of this (I've noticed it on other albums also). I tried to ask DG once by email, but they took it the wrong way and gave me a defensive answer which didn't help.


Henry Wood Hall, London, May 1979...and it sounds like Trevor left a window open, to borrow a Beatrice Harrison idea from the 1920's ('The Cello and the Nightingale', BBC).:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaneyes said:


> Henry Wood Hall, London, May 1979...and it sounds like Trevor left a window open, to borrow a Beatrice Harrison idea from the 1920's ('The Cello and the Nightingale', BBC).:tiphat:


Thanks, that's interesting. Any idea if that's the same place Zacharias recorded the Scarlatti sonatas? That one has quite pronounced birdsong in the background.


----------



## tdc

Listening to Mozart Piano Concerto No. 24, I think its my current favorite.


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> In the silence between variations you can hear birdsong in the background on this album. I've often wondered what sort of recording location would allow for the possibility of this (I've noticed it on other albums also). I tried to ask DG once by email, but they took it the wrong way and gave me a defensive answer which didn't help.


There are some mechanical sounds emanating from the harpsichord. Birdsongs? I live in Florida and it's hard to tell if the birdsongs are coming from the birds outside my window or from the recording.

I will listen for that.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I seem to be getting inspired by this forum tonight. I saw the thread about favourite piano concertos and it made me realise how few of them I've heard. There is just so much amazinng music out there to listen to!

DANIEL BARENBOIM ~ Beethoven Piano Concerto # 4 - Wienerphilharmoniker - 2010 .


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Overture to "William Shakespeare", Op.74

Michael Schonwandt conducting the Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Still in a String Quartet mood it seems. I'm listening to Glass's quartets #4 and 5 played beautifully by the Kronos Quartet.


----------



## Morimur

*Andre | Oehring | Poppe - Donaueschinger Musiktage 2007, Vol. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

If this recording is from 1937, the remastering is fabulous.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven - 5th Piano Concerto 'Emperor' (Zimerman, Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker)


----------



## Weston

*Mozart: Fugue For Two Pianos in C minor, K. 426*
Alfred Brendel, piano / Walter Klien, piano









Mozart goes for baroque. I wish he had done this more often.

*
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3*
Gewandhaus Quartett









Surprisingly melodic and motivic. I loved the first movement; the second only slightly less so. I hope this one winds up in your top 100 quartets list. I'm not familiar with enough quartets to participate meaningfully.

(Edit: According to my notes, this is my second posting in current listening of this piece. I wonder what I thought of it before. Too much trouble to find though.)

*Brahms, Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77 *
Otto Klemperer / French National Orchestra / David Oistrakh, violin









There are several other releases of the same recording. Most also include a Mozart Sinfonia Concertante. But I didn't care for "light" Mozart at the time.

I'm seldom as fond of violin concertos as I am of piano concertos, but the violin tone in this is striking, especially in the 2nd movement where Oistrakh seems to reach for the upper limit of the human hearing range with nary a screech.

Why does my roving ear seek ever more obscure composers when I could just listen to Brahms? Or Beethoven, or Prokofiev, or -- ? Well, the unexpected joy of returning home to them is a pretty good reason.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*D'Indy, Symphonie sur un chant montagnard francais*

Driving home with a Starbucks peppermint mocha and this in the CD player. Another nice memory.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Thanks, that's interesting. Any idea if that's the same place Zacharias recorded the Scarlatti sonatas? That one has quite pronounced birdsong in the background.


I'll hafta listen closer.

Christian Zacharias' EMI Scarlatti recordings were done in Evangelische Kirche, Seon (Switzerland), in various months 1979 - '84. As you can see in this photo, the church is surrounded by trees. Someone leaves a window open....:tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Concerto D Minor K466 Freiburger Mozart-Orchester, Michael Erren,Valentina Lisitsa


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> *....Brahms, Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77 *
> Otto Klemperer / French National Orchestra / David Oistrakh, violin
> 
> View attachment 55299
> 
> 
> There are several other releases of the same recording. Most also include a Mozart Sinfonia Concertante. But I didn't care for "light" Mozart at the time.
> 
> I'm seldom as fond of violin concertos as I am of piano concertos, but the violin tone in this is striking, especially in the 2nd movement where Oistrakh seems to reach for the upper limit of the human hearing range with nary a screech.
> 
> Why does my roving ear seek ever more obscure composers when I could just listen to Brahms? Or Beethoven, or Prokofiev, or -- ? Well, the unexpected joy of returning home to them is a pretty good reason.


Thanks for posting that ol' Studio CD. I don't think there's any finer than Oistrakh's Brahms and Mozart VCs...and all so inexpensive via EMI. New owner Warner charging more for their reissues, I wonder? Likely. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Henry Wood Hall, London, May 1979...and it sounds like Trevor left a window open, to borrow a Beatrice Harrison idea from the 1920's ('The Cello and the Nightingale', BBC).:tiphat:


I assume Pinnock's retired. I certainly wished he made a remake of the Goldbergs without the cuckoo and the nightingale.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> If this recording is from 1937, the remastering is fabulous.


ArkivMusic says B4 is 1935, and B5, 1936. You're right, the best I've heard from that period.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I assume Pinnock's retired. I certainly wished he made a remake of the Goldbergs. Something for me to ponder, over a glass of stout ale in a pilsner glass.


And me, an Argentine Malbec. I'm fine with GG. Cheers.:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> *Surprisingly* melodic and motivic. I loved the first movement; the second only slightly less so. I hope this one winds up in your top 100 quartets list. I'm not familiar with enough quartets to participate meaningfully.


I don't know why it would be. The Second Viennese School's music is _always_ motif-saturated and usually very melodic. Anyway, the Berg op. 3 is an interesting work, in that the second movement is entirely a development of material from the first; the Three Pieces for Orchestra is similar in that regard. I'll vote for it for the top 100, but I'd put the Lyric Suite ahead of it, as well as Schoenberg's 4 quartets and some of Webern's.*

*I'd still choose it over any of Shostakovich's, though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> A form of non corporal punishment parents inflict upon their children when they misbehave. A 'time out' sitting on the bottom step of a staircase is decreed. More effective when other children are present to witness said seclusion. The step is nominally 'The Naughty Step'


The 'bottom step' of a staircase is never to be trusted as it always leads to something.

'Bottoms up' is more effective with me.


----------



## nightscape

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Ashkenazy/Solti/Chicago)










Stravinsky - Violin Concerto (Chung/Previn/LSO)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Such charming, light, Gallic fun. I always love listening to von Stade in this.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing......


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Oswald Kabasta's wartime Bruckner's Fourth from 1943 with the Munich Philharmonic is, comparatively speaking with every other performance I've heard, very fast and very intense--- some passages too much I feel.

An exhilarating ride all the same.


----------



## Weston

Just a little more listening; I got an early start tonight.
*
Bridge: The Sea, suite for orchestra, H. 100*
James Judd / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra









This is hitting me with the feeling it sounds like another work, but I can't place it! It's going to drive me crazy, a hazard of listening to music too long. Not the whole thing, just a toss away phrase here or there. Something out of Rimsky-Korsakov's _Le Coq d'Or_? No matter. I see familiar faces on total strangers as well. I once saw a younger version of my mother and father (both deceased) on the same day.

The storm section of this is jolting me out of my seat! It probably woke up the neighbors too. And I thought I was lukewarm to Bridge.

*Tippett: Concerto for double string orchestra*
John Farrar / English Sinfonia









Buoyant, but otherwise non-descript . I'm not sure this wouldn't have worked better as a string quartet. Usually I like string orchestras, but for some reason this work feels like half an orchestra. Something is missing.

*Takemitsu: A Way a Lone II, for string orchestra*
Tadaaki Otaka / BBC National Orchestra of Wales









With all this sighing I'm feeling a little tired, making this the perfect nightcap. Yet the piece also has a mysterious yearning which makes me want to read arcane texts until I fall asleep to dream of an unknown desert before recorded time, strange cinnabar artifacts rising out of blue iridescent sand as far as the eye can see, the wind carrying the just audible song of a siren who is forever out of reach beyond the horizon.

But I'll probably dream of paying bills and taking out the trash.


----------



## JACE

Listening to this again:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: No. 7; No. 8 (Pathetique); No. 13; No. 14 (Moonlight) / Solomon*
I've never heard anyone play Beethoven quite like Solomon. He has the undemonstrative authority & seriousness of pianists like Gilels and Serkin. But, paradoxically, his playing is also intensely poetic and expressive. An uncanny combination.

Glad I stumbled across this one!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn : Piano trios*
*Beaux Arts Trio.*
CD 2 Hob. 40-41-35-34-36-38.


----------



## SimonNZ

Alexander Goehr's String Quartet No.2 - Allegri Quartet










Amy Beach's String Quartet In One Movement - Ambache Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*dff*

















Schmidt, _"Intermezzo," Notre Dame_









Outer movements of the '62 Karajan Sibelius Fifth-- I still marvel at the magnificence of this performance.









First two movements of the Colin Davis/LSO live Sibelius Sixth.


----------



## SimonNZ

Richard Zarou's String Quartet "Retreating From The Light" - Eppes Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms/ Leonard Bernstein *

CD 11
1. Spoken Word: Leonard Bernstein Speech
2. Brahms: Concerto for Piano & Orch. No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
3. Spoken Word: Glenn Gould Speech

CD 12
1. Brahms: Concerto No. 2 For Piano And Orch., Op. 83 in B flat Major


----------



## SimonNZ

Joseph Hallman's Raving Beauty - Emily Misch, soprano, Sara Berger, flute, Jihwon Na, cello, Kathryn Sloat, harp






From the YT page:

"Raving Beauty" is a song cycle based on the life of Mercedes De Acosta, a socialite who had no choice but to hide her lesbian desires. The song cycle explores Acosta's relationships with the women in her life, including actress Greta Garbo, dancer Isadora Duncan, and Acosta's sister, the fashion icon Rita Lydig. The Rosenbach's Mercedes de Acosta collection, includes letters, photographs, and ephemera relating to cinema and lesbian history. A famed poet, playwright and socialite, Acosta was a prominent ﬁgure in early 20th century gay society, known for her numerous affairs with Hollywood's elite.


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi's 4th book of madrigals (Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano)


----------



## SimonNZ

David Philip Hefti's String Quartet No.4 "Con Fuoco" - Leipzig Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 48 in C Major, 'Maria Theresia'; Symphony No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione' (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).









I really like Brüggen's approach to Haydn - nice, crisp, period instrument orchestral sound, well-chosen tempi and emphases. Does anyone have his full Sturm und Drang symphony set?


----------



## Badinerie

Waking up to Frederica Von Stade's Chants D'Auvergne. What a lovely way to greet the day. RPO sound dreamy too!


----------



## Turangalîla

...................................


----------



## Pugg

​
Now playing : *Oralia Domingeuz *


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've had a Reger binge - 10 albums of chamber works over the last two days and now his organ fantasias to end on:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zqGkTmEXL._SX450_.jpg


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> ​*Natalie Dessay *: Italian opera arias


That's the type of CD cover that makes me cringe - but I'm sure some people will find it appealing


----------



## dgee

Enjoying greatly - what a composer!


----------



## SimonNZ

The end of Bach's St Matthew Passion over the opening of Scorcese's Casino

and checking I see this is from the Georg Solti set


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg's quartets (LaSalle)


----------



## Ingélou

I'm listening to a chance discovery, Masses written by *Michael Haydn*.

The *Missa Sancti Gabrieli* 



 is indeed :angel: angelic, and the *Missa Sancti Hieronymi* 



 has that sprightly elegant sound of the 18th century. 
I love them.

One of the YouTube Comments opines that Michael Haydn wrote much better sacred music than his brother Joseph. I don't know enough to comment, but wonder what you TC cognoscenti think?


----------



## mirepoix

Dvorak: String Quartet no.12, the Lindsay SQ.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Such charming, light, Gallic fun. I always love listening to von Stade in this.


I love Von Stade in this opera too.

But why oh why did they cast Gedda in a role that was written for a mezzo-soprano. It quite destroys the balance.


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing :Mozart , *La Clemenza Di Tito*.
Baker / Minton/ von Stade/ Popp/ Burrows / Lloyd.
Colin Davis conducting.
Recording from 1976


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I love Von Stade in this opera too.
> 
> But why oh why did they cast Gedda in a role that was written for a mezzo-soprano. It quite destroys the balance.


You're telling _me_.

Janet Baker would have been perfect.


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Flute Sonata in A Minor

Lisa Beznosiuk, flute -- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Badinerie

Not entirely sure if this belongs here. Difficult to catagorise, but i did buy it at the London Coliseum shop many moons ago.


----------



## Vasks

_Hermansson's horn hijinks_


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B flat major ("Hammerklavier") / Rudolf Buchbinder*


----------



## Orfeo

*Boris Arapov*
Vocal Cycle "The Four Seasons"(*).
Violin Concerto (**).
Fifth Symphony (***).
-Tatiana Melentyeva (soprano) & Boris Mareshkin (tenor)(*).
-Instrumental Ensemble/Gennady Rozhdestvensky(*).
-Mikhail Vaiman, violin(**).
-The Leningrad Symphony/Arvid Jansons(**).
-The Leningrad Symphony/Alexander Dmitriev(***).

*Andrei Eshpai*
Symphony no. I (1959)(*).
Symphony no. V (1987).
-The USSR State Large Symphony Orchestra/Konstantin Ivanov(*).
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. II (1967).
-The USSR Radio and Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Edison Denisov*
Symphony (1987).
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Sergei Bortkiewicz*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Nikolai Kapustin*
Piano works (Variations, Eight Concert Etudes, Sonata no. VI, etc.).
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano.


----------



## Jeff W

Today is brought to you by the letter 'R'.









OK, not really an R (unless you count the R in Mozart). Symphonies No. 38 'Prague' and 39 by W. A. Mozart. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord, which I heard a little in 38 but almost none, if at all, in 39. Only two more by Mozart...









Sergei Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 and the Symphonic Dances. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra. I swear that this thread gives me more ideas on what to listen to than anything else!









Keeping with the Rs, I moved onto Joachim Raff (a seriously underrated and underperformed composer, in my opinion). Listened to his delightful Symphony No. 3 'Im Walde' and the equally delightful Italian Suite. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.









Another underrated R, this time Ferdinand Ries and his Third and Fifth symphonies. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.









Last one, this time an R who gets the recognition he deserves, Maurice Ravel and his score to the ballet 'Daphnis and Chloe'. Charles Munch conducts the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas #5 & #31









*Bruckner*: Symphony #9 in D minor


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> Today is brought to you by the letter 'R'.
> 
> View attachment 55328
> 
> 
> OK, not really an R (unless you count the R in Mozart). Symphonies No. 38 'Prague' and 39 by W. A. Mozart. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord, which I heard a little in 38 but almost none, if at all, in 39. Only two more by Mozart...
> 
> View attachment 55329
> 
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 and the Symphonic Dances. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra. I swear that this thread gives me more ideas on what to listen to than anything else!
> 
> View attachment 55330
> 
> 
> Keeping with the Rs, I moved onto Joachim Raff (a seriously underrated and underperformed composer, in my opinion). Listened to his delightful Symphony No. 3 'Im Walde' and the equally delightful Italian Suite. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.
> 
> View attachment 55331
> 
> 
> Another underrated R, this time Ferdinand Ries and his Third and Fifth symphonies. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.
> 
> View attachment 55332
> 
> 
> Last one, this time an R who gets the recognition he deserves, Maurice Ravel and his score to the ballet 'Daphnis and Chloe'. Charles Munch conducts the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


_Daphne? Symphonic Dances?_ Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw Rach _One, Two_, and _The Bells_?

You're batting one-thousand.

_;D_


----------



## George O

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)

Litanies à la Vierge Noire

Gabriel Fauré (1845-1924)

Messe Basse
Tantum Ergo, op 65, no 2

Bela Bartok (1881-1945)

Six Chants Populaires Hongrois
(into French by Christiane Babin)

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955)

Cantique de Pâques

Maîtrise d'Enfants et Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française / Jacques Jouineau
Henriette Roget, organ

on Pathé (Paris), circa late 1950s


----------



## mirepoix

While Madam is taking a leisurely bath I'm taking the opportunity to enjoy good old Saint-Saens and his piano trio no. 2, as performed by the Joachim Trio via a CD that cost even less than the bottle of wine we're drinking - and that's saying something.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

View attachment 55335


"The Battle of Borodino"-- full-tilt cavalry-charge _AWESOME_. Prokofiev really should have come to Hollywood.

View attachment 55337


"The Battle on the Ice"

I believe the film score composer Bernard Herrmann once called Prokofiev's score to _Alexander Nevsky _one of the greatest film scores of all time. Rightly so.

View attachment 55339


Solti's _Prelude to Act III of Siegfried_ clearly gets my vote for the most fierce and lionhearted performance of all time. The added Decca engineering of simulated studio thunder just nails, sells, and owns this for the ages.

View attachment 55341


And of course, Karajan gets my immediate show of hand for the most exhilaratingly beautiful_ Overture to Act I of Die Walkure_. Those Berlin strings and horns just _slay_ me with cascading beauty and nobility.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm: string quartets 1-6 (Minguet Quartet).


----------



## clavichorder

*Gottlieb Muffat*, Componimenti Musicali, suite in G minor, played by Borbala Dobozy.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Andras Schiff, piano

Here is a perfect example of religious music not labeled as such.
Every one of these fugues (as in WTC Book One) in my opinion, is a tribute to God's glory.

Nobody was better at performing Bach on the piano than the young Andras Schiff.

One of the greatest performances of Bach played on the piano.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ingélou said:


> I'm listening to a chance discovery, Masses written by *Michael Haydn*.
> 
> The *Missa Sancti Gabrieli*
> 
> 
> 
> is indeed :angel: angelic, and the *Missa Sancti Hieronymi*
> 
> 
> 
> has that sprightly elegant sound of the 18th century.
> I love them.
> 
> One of the YouTube Comments opines that Michael Haydn wrote much better sacred music than his brother Joseph. I don't know enough to comment, but wonder what you TC cognoscenti think?


Actually, I think F. J. Haydn himself stated that he believes his brother's sacred music to be better. But I guess it's up to us to decide; J. M. Haydn's Requiem is definitely great. I've yet to hear other sacred works by him but I'll need to get to that.

Robert Schumann, Carnaval, Op. 9 (Charles Rosen).

Papillons, Op. 2 (Robert Casadesus).









That recurring 3 note fragment in the 2nd piece again reminds me of Haydn, sort of - seems Schumann had his humourous moments too.

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 42 in D Major; Symphony No. 43 in E-Flat Major, 'Mercury' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach / Karajan*: Brandenburg Concertos 
I know, not _everybody's _taste but the recording is spectacular.
I like it very much.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Actually, I think F. J. Haydn himself stated that he believes his brother's sacred music to be better. But I guess it's up to us to decide; J. M. Haydn's Requiem is definitely great. I've yet to hear other sacred works by him but I'll need to get to that.
> 
> Robert Schumann, Carnaval, Op. 9 (Charles Rosen).
> 
> View attachment 55347
> 
> 
> That recurring 3 note fragment in the 2nd piece again reminds me of Haydn, sort of - seems Schumann had his humourous moments too.


Haydn was a study in modesty. He knew how to "play the game". In private I do not believe for one minute that he thought his brother's sacred music was superior to his own, nor Mozart's string quartets either to his own.


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> That's the type of CD cover that makes me cringe - but I'm sure some people will find it appealing


Me too. Why do they do that? Do they think someone who hates Italian arias will be persuaded by the cover to buy it?


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> While Madam is taking a leisurely bath I'm taking the opportunity to enjoy good old Saint-Saens and his piano trio no. 2, as performed by the Joachim Trio via a CD that cost even less than the bottle of wine we're drinking - and that's saying something.
> 
> View attachment 55338


Given the price of Naxos CD's, you could still be drinking the products of a well known Devon abbey. 

I would suspect, however, something more upmarket.


----------



## George O

Vox Gabriella (Voice of Gabriel)

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Sonata in G Minor

Erhard Ragwitz (1933- ): Sonatine for Trombone and Piano

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto in F Minor

Stjepan Sulek (1914-1986): Sonata (Vox Gabrieli)

Ralph Sauer, trombone
Zita Carno, piano, harpsichord

on Crystal (Sedro Woolley, Washington), from 1983

Someone taped the heart on the cover. A nice touch; maybe it was a Valentine's Day present.


----------



## pmsummer

HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor

Naxos


----------



## George O

Pugg said:


> ​*Natalie Dessay *: Italian opera arias


I love this striking cover.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Edita Gruberova, Delores Ziegler, Theresa Stratas, Luis Lima, Ferruccio Furlanetto, Paolo Montarsolo, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Harnoncourt









Ponnelle's filmed version ends with everybody unhappy, aside from Don Alfonso. It's difficult to deal with the absurdities of this work's libretto, but he and the cast do an admirable job.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

George O said:


> I love this striking cover.


I think the cover is supposed to be suggestive - isn't 'deflowering' the theme here? I don't find the cover itself visually bad, but as we know, there's a definite trend to sexualize classical covers of late.


----------



## George O

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I think the cover is supposed to be suggestive - isn't 'deflowering' the theme here? I don't find the cover itself visually bad, but as we know, there's a definite trend to sexualize classical covers of late.


You may well be right. "Sex sells," as the advertising saying goes. I know the cover shot below divides viewers into two camps.










Gustav Holst (1874-1934): The Planets

The Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Academy Chorus / Sir Adrian Boult

on Westminster Gold (NYC), from 1973
recorded 1959


----------



## Badinerie

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I think the cover is supposed to be suggestive - isn't 'deflowering' the theme here? I don't find the cover itself visually bad, but as we know, there's a definite trend to sexualize classical covers of late.


Dont know about De-Flowering looks more like she fell over with a bunch of flowers and is saying "oh f.... it!
Still its better than aold painting or another interminable still life.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

George O said:


> You may well be right. "Sex sells," as the advertising saying goes. I know the cover shot below divides viewers into two camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Holst (1874-1934): The Planets
> 
> The Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Academy Chorus / Sir Adrian Boult
> 
> on Westminster Gold (NYC), from 1973
> recorded 1959


Quite suggestive indeed. Oh well, I guess it's somewhat entertaining .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*D'Indy, Symphony sur un chant montagnard francais*

Despite the mouthful of a title, I really like this. I don't necessarily care for piano concertos, but if you hide one in a symphony, I don't seem to mind.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_EX_-cellent _Voyevoda_. Fantastic dramatic buildup right out the gate in the first minute.









_Le Sacre._

Funny story: when I was getting my feet wet with classical music as a teen, I got the Disney _Fantasia_ soundtrack. An older friend of mine who was classical-savvy asked me why I got 'that' _Rite of Spring_. I said, "Why? What's wrong with it?" He just laughed and nodded his head back-and-fourth. Later in the day, when we were leaving Tower Records, he goes, "Here. <giving me the Dorati/Detroit_ Rite of Spring_>. Hear it _right_."

That was my first real understanding of 'interpretation.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I still think this is an excellent _Rite of Spring_--- certainly for the viscerally-inclined. Great sounding recording too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Dont know about De-Flowering looks more like she fell over with a bunch of flowers and is saying "oh f.... it!
> Still its better than aold painting or another interminable still life.


Why are people having an art attack over beauty to begin with?


----------



## Badinerie

Ha....see what you done there! 
Re La Sonnambula. I've earmarked Sunday afternoon for the warner Box set version. The girls are going to the mother in laws for Broth. I'll be having something tasty and Italian on both counts, Food and Music!


----------



## George O

Jean-Phiilippe Rameau (1683-1764): L'Œuvre de Clavecin

Premier Livre (1706)
Pieces de Clavecin (1724)
Nouvelles Suites de Pieces de Clavecin (circa 1728)
Cinq Pieces (1741)
La Dauphine (1747)

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord
3-LP box set on Astree (France), from 1981


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn's Symphony 2 / Karajan

Had the Abbado version and thought it a dull piece but Karajan is far more inspired. Tremendous!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Ha....see what you done there!
> Re La Sonnambula. I've earmarked Sunday afternoon for the warner Box set version. The girls are going to the mother in laws for Broth. I'll be having something tasty and Italian on both counts, Food and Music!


Well are _you_ in for a treat! _;D_

But as far as _Sonnambulas_ of hers go, you really_ must hear _the live Cologne performance, which unfortunately isn't in the Warner box set.

It has Callas doing a diminuendo on an Eb6 down two octaves on the chromatic scale and finishing it off with an F5 cresendo. . . in a single breath of course.

Sutherland herself never even done this.






(3:20 -3:35)


----------



## Badinerie

I will get round to it....in about 66 cd's time !


----------



## SixFootScowl

Working my way through my Complete Beethoven set (87 CDs). Am in the trios for piano, violin and voilincello.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 55359


Ah yes a wonderful opera. I love Eva Mei on my DVD of this. I have two CD sets, NAXOS with Luba Orgonášová (a very nice performance) and another set with Mariella Devia. Alas I understand an even better Devia performance of this is not commercially available.


----------



## Haydn man

A long standing favourite in our house
Perfect evening listening, that my wife describes as 'elegant and classy' a bit like herself


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*'s The Dream of Gerontius, live from Cardiff on BBC Radio 3.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 28, 30, 31 & 32* Wilhelm Kempff on DG.







I'm listening to disc 8 of this 8 CD set of the complete Beethoven sonatas. And this is the climax for me. I first heard some of the late Beethoven piano sonatas when I was in my mid-teens. I understand that some people struggle to get into this music, but I was instantly awestruck and have continued to be awestruck ever since. Apart from the Hammerklavier sonata I have always thought the late sonatas wonderfully lucid and not at all difficult. OK there are some fairly wilful and strenuous contrapuntal passages, but these have always thrilled me. This set of sonatas has to be one of the highest achievements in western music!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Florestan said:


> Ah yes a wonderful opera. I love Eva Mei on my DVD of this. I have two CD sets, NAXOS with Luba Orgonášová (a very nice performance) and another set with Mariella Devia. Alas I understand an even better Devia performance of this is not commercially available.


But none of those are a patch on this one!


----------



## DavidA

LancsMan said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 28, 30, 31 & 32* Wilhelm Kempff on DG.
> View attachment 55365
> 
> I'm listening to disc 8 of this 8 CD set of the complete Beethoven sonatas. And this is the climax for me. I first heard some of the late Beethoven piano sonatas when I was in my mid-teens. I understand that some people struggle to get into this music, but I was instantly awestruck and have continued to be awestruck ever since. Apart from the Hammerklavier sonata I have always thought the late sonatas wonderfully lucid and not at all difficult. OK there are some fairly wilful and strenuous contrapuntal passages, but these have always thrilled me. This set of sonatas has to be one of the highest achievements in western music!


The performances are wonderful!


----------



## Badinerie

Trying out my new Project Headbox S Headphone amp with some Classic Plastic. I don't know why no 25 isn't more widely appreciated. Its always 35 or 41 (Oh God not the Jupiter again) 25 is a true Masterpiece. I dont use that word very often at all.


----------



## papsrus

G.F. Handel -- Four Concertos with Oboe and String Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well are _you_ in for a treat! _;D_
> 
> But as far as _Sonnambulas_ of hers go, you really_ must hear _the live Cologne performance, which unfortunately isn't in the Warner box set.
> 
> It has Callas doing a diminuendo on an Eb6 down two octaves on the chromatic scale and finishing it off with an F5 cresendo. . . in a single breath of course.
> 
> Sutherland herself never even done this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3:20 -3:35)


Sorry to correct you, but....

... the excerpt from the youtube vid you highlighted is from the studio set. In the live version from Cologne, she takes a breath before the F5, which she then swells and phrases into the second statement of _Ah non giunge_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Sorry to correct you, but....
> 
> ... the excerpt from the youtube vid you highlighted is from the studio set. In the live version from Cologne, she takes a breath before the F5, which she then swells and phrases into the second statement of _Ah non giunge_.


I will guaranteed, never, _EVER_, get this right.

<CRRRRR-AAAAAAAA-SHHHHH!>


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms Piano Works
Peter Miyamoto

Terrific performances of the Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Albumblatt, Waltzes, Op. 39 and Four Piano Pieces, Op. 119.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Delibes - Sous le dome epais ("Flower" duet).
I don't know why, I felt like listening to this. It's jolly nice.


----------



## JACE

Listening to Mahler's Seventh from this set:










*James Levine Conducts Mahler*
In the 7th, Levine conducts the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 9 & 12* Busch Quartet on EMI








Here we have two Beethoven quartets, No. 9 Op. 59 No. 3 (probably the easiest listen of the three Rasumovsky Quartets), and No. 14 Op. 127, the first of the Late Quartets.

Wonderful performances, but the first was recorded in 1933 and the second in 1936 so not exactly hi-fi. But I don't think sound issues really impact on my enjoyment of these performances.

Neither of these quartets made it into my list of ten nominations on the greatest string quartets poll. But I sometimes think how could I have missed the Op. 127 work off - it's a beauty!


----------



## Dustin

Hansel and Gretel by Humperdinck. I'm going to be seeing this in a few weeks so I need to put in the hours to know it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 178 "If God the Lord is not on our side"

For the 8th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## omega

*Mozart*
_Requiem_
Mattila | Mingardo | Schade | Terfel | Swedischer Rundfunkchor | Berliner Philharmoniker | Abbado


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dustin said:


> View attachment 55374
> 
> 
> Hansel and Gretel by Humperdinck. I'm going to be seeing this in a few weeks so I need to put in the hours to know it.


Absolutely lovely. How fun! . . . I love Bonney in that recording as well.

The famed Schwarzkopf, by the by, is absolutely _stellar_.


----------



## Giordano

Telemann: Twelve Fantasies for Solo Violin - Rachel Podger


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pretty, Italianate orchestral music in the vein of Respighi at times (minus the orchestrational brilliance).

















Epic, Cecil-B.-DeMille Respighi. _YEAH-yuh!_


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: String Quartet Nos. 1 & 14* Busch Quartet on EMI








On to the second CD (of 4) in this set and we have Beethoven's first published quartet and the Op 131 No. 14 - a favourite of mine. I have put it on the top of my list in the SQ poll. A wonderful multi-movement (7 with out any breaks) - although I have to admit for me the final three movements (after the variations) are not quite so wonderful as the first four.

Again great playing on these 1933 and 1936 recordings. I also have the Alban Berg Late Beethoven set, obviously far superior sound quality but I don't think they probe the music as intensely.


----------



## Dustin

Marschallin Blair said:


> Absolutely lovely. How fun! . . . I love Bonney in that recording as well.
> 
> The famed Schwarzkopf, by the by, is absolutely _stellar_.


Cool! I'll give that one a listen too here on Spotify.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ives*: Chamber Music, w. NYPO soloists (rec.1995).


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Tailleferre* death day (1983).


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> ​*Natalie Dessay *: Italian opera arias





George O said:


> You may well be right. "Sex sells," as the advertising saying goes. I know the cover shot below divides viewers into two camps.


I like the latter because it's so 'campy' (which camp is that?). I dislike the first example because it borders on the salacious (I'm not a prude, but I am a bit of a Puritan). I have a Janine Jensen cover that looks like she just got out of her wedding bed... violin in hand.

But both of these examples pale in comparison to some of the non-German/British LP covers from Europe in the 1950s and 1960s. Came close to getting banned on another forum for posting the covers.


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton-Violin and Cello concertos-English Northern Phil, Paul Daniel with cellist Tim Hugh and violinist Dong Suk Kang,

late night listening, what a marvellous recording generally but I had forgotten how great the violin concerto can be when you are just in the right 'frame of mind'!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dvořák
String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51
String Quartet No. 11 in E flat, Op. 61*
Chilingirian Quartet [Chandos, 1990]










*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 11 in G minor Op 103 'The Year 1905'*
Royal Liverpool PO, Vasily Petrenko [Naxos, 2009]










*
Scriabin
Sonata for Piano No.1 in F minor op.6 (1892-3)
Sonata for Piano No.2 in G sharp minor op.19 'Sonata-fantasy' (1892-7)
Sonata for Piano No.3 in F sharp minor op.23 (1897-8)
Sonata for Piano No.4 in F sharp op.30*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2011]


----------



## D Smith

Listening to chamber music played by CMS of Lincoln Center including the Barber and Crawford Seeger String quartets. A lovely disc.


----------



## Bruce

Jeff W said:


> Today is brought to you by the letter 'R'.
> 
> Keeping with the Rs, I moved onto Joachim Raff (a seriously underrated and underperformed composer, in my opinion). Listened to his delightful Symphony No. 3 'Im Walde' and the equally delightful Italian Suite. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.
> 
> Another underrated R, this time Ferdinand Ries and his Third and Fifth symphonies. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.
> 
> .


I've got to agree with you regarding Raff and Ries. Both have written some very fine Romantic works, and deserve to be better known.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight, it's Symphonies No. 8 (a completely arbitrary decision).

Beginning with Tubin.









Then Penderecki









Vaughan-Williams









Herschel









I only learned a few months ago that this is the Herschel made famous by his work as an astronomer. Quite a composer, too.

And finally, one of my favorites, Rautavaara.









I've never heard Vaughan-Williams' 8th so well done by any other conductor. I love the way Boult handles the coda. And the scherzo (for winds) has just the right, light tempo. Tubin's 8th is also a very fine work. In fact, this has been an extremely satisfying group of works for me.


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (circa 1450/1455-1521)

Motets circa 1490-1520

Capella Antiqua Munich / Konrad Ruhland
with original instruments

on Das Alte Werk (Western Germany), from 1966


----------



## opus55

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*
_The Philadelphia Orchestra
Frank Kaderabek, trumpet; Mason Jones, horn
James Levine, conductor

Recorded at Scottish Rite Cathedral, Philadelphia, USA, 1977_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Chopin
Etudes, Op. 10
Etudes, Op. 25
Impromptus Op. 29, 36 & 51
Fantasie Impromptu, C#min Op. 66 *
Murray Perahia [Sony Classical, 2002]

His early piano sonatas clearly owe a lot to Chopin and Liszt, so it seemed natural to turn to Perahia's understated Etudes after listening to Maria Lettberg's Scriabin.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Quartet in A, Op. 54 No. 2
Drolc Quartet


----------



## JACE

Now spinning an LP of Lazar Berman encore pieces:










Contents copied from Discogs:

A1	Rachmaninoff: Prelude In C-Sharp Minor, Op. 3 No. 2
A2	Rachmaninoff: Prelude In G Major, Op. 32 No. 5
A3	Rachmaninoff: Prelude In G Minor, Op. 23 No. 5
A4	Scriabin: Etude Op. 8 No 11
A5	Scriabin: Etude Op 8 No 12
A6	Khachaturian: Toccata
A7	Prokofiev: March From "Love For Three Oranges"
B1	Beethoven-Rachmaninoff: Turkish March From "The Ruins Of Athens"
B2	Beethoven: Minuet In G Major
B3	Chopin: Etude, Op. 25 No. 7
B4	Schubert-Liszt: Gretchen Am Spinnrade
B5	Schubert-Liszt: Der Erlkönig	
B6	Falla: Ritual Fire Dance From "El Amor Brujo"

This whole album's great. But the Russian pieces on the LP's first side are _особенно хорошо!_ (particularly good!)


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Concerto No.4 in E Major, Op.110

London Mozart Players -- Howard Shelley, piano


----------



## JACE

Enjoyed that last LP so much that now I'm playing this:










Scriabin: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 3 / Lazar Berman


----------



## Balthazar

Listening to my favorite Rigoletto -- Merrill/Moffo/Kraus. 
My first choice, closely followed by Merrill/Peters/Björling, which I'll listen to next...


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

I received this CD today. The main attraction was Olga Amelkina-Vera's "The Heaven's Hundred," a very powerful and virtuoso tribute to those killed during the Ukrainian protests last December. I attended the world premiere this summer in LA and was blown away. Matt is a first rate virtuoso who also plays with great feeling. The recording is very close and dry, so it sounds as if he's playing in my living room!


----------



## Weston

hpowders said:


> Nobody was better at performing Bach on the piano than the young Andras Schiff.
> 
> One of the greatest performances of Bach played on the piano.


Hear, hear!

(Why do we say that for vigorous agreement? Seems an odd thing to say.)

[Edit: Ah! Never mind. I looked it up and it's quite simple. Well, darn! The internet spoils all the good mysteries.]



George O said:


> I love this striking cover.


Yes. I don't get what the issue is. There is nothing overtly sleazy about it. My only problem is it might perpetuate the myth of classical as relaxing.



George O said:


> Gustav Holst (1874-1934): The Planets
> 
> The Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Academy Chorus / Sir Adrian Boult
> on Westminster Gold (NYC), from 1973
> recorded 1959


I had this LP and the cover was pretty cringe-worthy back in the day too. I hid it from my parents.


----------



## brotagonist

I finally got up the 'nerve' to attempt a concentrated listening of Acts 2 & 3 (disc 2):









Berg Wozzeck
Boulez/O Opéra de Paris

Unfortunately, I had a bad headache, so I didn't study the synopsis before listening, so I wasn't able to follow the story as well as I had done in Act 1 (disc 1), but, again, what really impressed me was the presence and enunciation of the vocalists. It's still staying in the player for a while, though, so I will give it another two listens, for sure, before filing it away until next time around. I just can't fathom how much I am getting out of this recording: it's like I never knew the opera before now.


----------



## Itullian

Going through the Brahms and Schumann. I love the depth Celi gives these works.
Great sound too.


----------



## Weston

*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream (Suite?)*
Anthony Bramall / Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra









It may not be a big name performance but it's quite well done, although it is more a suite of selections rather than the entire incidental music.

Mendelssohn has begun to sound a little frantic to me as I get older, and some of this is no exception, but the overture is just about perfect. All the sections are -- well, maybe not the Wedding March due to overuse. Overall I think I like this better than his symphonies.

*August Klughardt: Schilflieder, Op. 28*
Han de Vries, oboe; Henk Guittart, viola; Ivo Janssen, paino









Don't worry. I've never heard of this person either. I probably got the album for the Hindemith. The set of five "songs" using oboe as the voice I guess, is pleasant enough, at times quite expressive.

Okay, now to take the plunge:

This is on Spotify because I haven't gotten brave enough for the CD yet, which I think is out of print though available at resellers. It's another fine recommendation from our most ebullient M. Blair.

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Rafael Kubelik / Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Janet Baker, alto / Waldemar Kmentt, tenor









Much as I love Boulez's work this is light years beyond the first (Boulez) version I tried of this piece, symphony, or whatever it is. The vocal soloists are powerful, overwhelming even -- though to be fair I couldn't get as excited about the three middle scherzo section quasi-comic songs. No matter. The rest is stunning, the finale heartbreaking yet comforting all at once.

This of course brings a decisive end to the evening as nothing could possibly follow.


----------



## Pugg

​I am starting with *Mozart : Daniel Barenboim *
concertos 18 and 19


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't posted for a few days. There's been lots of music, mostly from the string orchestra folder in my iPod. But I won't post the details because it's quite a large variety. But here's some specific music I also listened to
Mozart String Quartets Dissonance, The Hunt, Dm 







and Mahler's 9th


----------



## Pugg

​Schubert : Paval Haas Quartet , Death and the maiden


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Presence - Sashko Gawriloff, violin, Siegfried Palm, cello, Aloys Kontarsky, piano

(somebody on TC mentioned a couple of their favorite Zimmermann pieces in the last couple of days, but I forgot to follow up and now I can't find it. Does anybody know who or where this was?)


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, SimonNZ, see brotagonist's Latest purchase on 04.11.14.
:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi's 1st and 9th books of madrigals (La Venexiana)


----------



## SimonNZ

SilverSurfer said:


> Hello, SimonNZ, see brotagonist's Latest purchase on 04.11.14.
> :tiphat:


Hi. Thanks for that. That's interesting, but the one I recently read and want to find again had a TC member saying something like "my favorite Zimmermann pieice is x, but this y is a close second".


----------



## mirepoix

Brahms: Piano Quartet No.3 - The Schubert Ensemble of London


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It may come as a surprise to find that this 1956 recording of *Un Ballo in Maschera* was the first time Callas was singing the role of Amelia, and that she would not sing it on stage until the following year at La Scala in a lavish new production by Margarita Wallman, her only stage performances of the role.

As is her wont, she completely inhabits the role and so deep is her identification with it that one would assume she had been singing it for years. Amelia is a transitional role in Verdi's canon, looking forward to Verdi's later style, but still with a requirement for many of the vocal graces one expects from a _bel canto_ singer, not that we hear them very often. Callas's voice and technique were well suited to it, her dark timbre uniquely telling, filling out its phrases with true _spinto_ tone. Amelia's very first phrases are sung with a breadth and deep legato, and yet she executes the little turns Verdi adds to indicate Amelia's nervous state of mind nimbly and with accuracy, and how beautifully she spins out the arch of the great melody at _Consentimi, o Signore_.

Act II finds her at her very best, first in the great scena that opens the act, including a secure top C at its close. But note how she phrases onwards and through the top note, so that the final cadenza and its quiet close become the focal point of the aria. Note also how she observes the _sforzando_ markings at _Deh mi reggi_ , whilst at the same time maintaining her impeccable legato. The ensuing duet with Riccardo (one of Verdi's greatest inspirations) has an erotic charge not heard in any other version, save possibly the live one from the following year; who but Callas can invest the line _Ebben si t'amo_ with so many conflicting emotions? Throughout this recording her voice, rich and dark hued, is more responsive than that of Eugenia's Ratti's light voiced soubrette. In the ensemble at the end of the first scene of Act III, it is Callas, not Ratti, who demonstrates perfect trills, and hear in the Oath Quartet just before, how she whips through a series of triplets which take her from a sustained top Bb to D and Eb at the bottom of the stave with dazzling accuracy. This is Callas at her best, both vocally and dramatically.

The rest of the cast could hardly be bettered. Di Stefano may not be the most aristocratic of Riccardos, but it is still one of his best roles, sung with his own brand of _slancio_ and lashings of charm. Gobbi is superb as Renato. Others may better him in the cantabile of _Alla vita che t'arride_, but few have expressed so eloquently the anguish and conflicts at the heart of _Eri tu_. Barbieri is a formidable Ulrica, and Ratti a pert, if occasionally too bright-voiced, Oscar. We also get a nicely ironic pair of conspirators in Maionica and Zaccaria.

Votto is, well a good accompanist, and nowhere near as propulsive as Gavazzeni at La Scala the following year. Serafin would have been the better conductor for the job, but Callas was in a funk with him for agreeing to record *La Traviata* with Stella instead of her.

This was one of the few La Scala recordings not produced by Walter Legge, though the La Boheme which preceded it was. I have no idea why that was the case. Maybe Res can shed some light on that. I originally owned the first UK reissue of the set on LP, and later the 1987 EMI Angel CD issue. Callas always sounded well on this set, but it is Ratti who sounds less shrill on the Warner than she did on the previous CD incarnation. Either that or my ears have become more forgiving.

I would never want to be without the live *Un Ballo in Maschera* from the following year, possibly the last time we hear Callas singing with such power and freedom, but this recording remains one of the most recommendable studio sets around, despite its mono sound. The opera was recently the subject of BBC Radio3's _Building a Library_ programme. Final choice was eventually narrowed down to Muti with Domingo and Arroyo and this Callas set. If Roger Parker eventually plumped for Muti, that was because of the better, more modern sound and the greater refinement of Domingo's Riccardo. However he comforted himself by making the Callas recording his historical choice, leaving him the best of both worlds.


----------



## mirepoix

Stravinsky: Agon - Orchestra of St. Luke's, Robert Craft.

I'm not all that familiar with Stravinsky and so this is the first time I've heard all of Agon - and I can't speak highly enough of it. I'd love to see it danced.


----------



## SimonNZ

Purcell: The Complete Anthems And Services, Vol.1 - The King's Consort


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major; 
Frédéric Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor (Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado; London Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## SilverSurfer

SimonNZ said:


> Hi. Thanks for that. That's interesting, but the one I recently read and want to find again had a TC member saying something like "my favorite Zimmermann pieice is x, but this y is a close second".


Then, maybe it's the message from Madrid by schigolch:

http://www.talkclassical.com/34199-praise-20th-century-music-8.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Gorecki's Symphony 3, with Dawn Upshaw and David Zinman.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn / Karajan , Die Jahreszeiten.*
Janowitz, Hollweg and Berry .


----------



## Bas

Yesterday in the train:

Gaetano Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
By Joan Sutherland [soprano], Renato Cioni [tenor], Robert Merrill [baritone], Cesarre Siepi [tenor], Kenneth MacDonald [tenor], Rinaldo Pelizoni [tenor], Orchestra and Choir Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Sir John Pritchard [dir.], on Decca









Currently:

Catello, Frescobaldi, Bertoli, e.a. - Venetian sonatas for wind and strings from the 17th century
By Caecilia-Concert, on Challenge Classics


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm: string quartets, volumes 3 and 4 (Minguet Quartet)

*p.s.* Hi torai--for such requests, see the "Identifying Music" section of the forum.


----------



## michaels

*Superstar Concerto*








Brahms: Concerto For Violin, Cello & Orchestra In A Minor, Op. 102
Itzhak Perlman, Yo-Yo Ma; Daniel Barenboim/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## George O

18th Century Lute Trios

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)

Jacques de Saint-Luc (1616-circa 1710)

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

Ernst-Gottlieb Baron (1696-1760)

Trio au luth de Bruxelles:
Janine Tryssesoone, violin
Michael Podolski, lute
Fernand Terby, cello

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/mus790.htm

on Period (NYC), from 1954


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









Got my listening started by finishing off my run through of W. A. Mozart's symphonies. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert (maybe from the harpsichord) in Symphonies No. 40 and 41 'Jupiter'.









Next came some Rachmaninoff. I listened to Symphony No. 2 and the symphonic poem 'The Isle of the Dead'. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









I've almost overplayed this one, however it has my favorite violin concerto on it! James Ehnes plays the solo violin in the Korngold, Barber and Walton VCs. Bramwell Tovey leads the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra. This one was a recommendation (you know who you are ) that I've absolutely loved listening to over and over. And for the record, the Korngold VC is my favorite violin concerto.









Flipping next to Jean Sibelius and his Fifth and Sixth symphonies. Paavo Berglund conducted the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. I think this one was a recommendation too, come to think of it. This forum sure knows how to spend my money 









Finishing up with Hans Gal's Symphony No. 2 & Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 4. Kenneth Woods leads the Orchestra of the Swan. I've got a soft spot for neglected composers and I feel that Hans Gal is one who should get a lot more recognition that he does.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in F Major, RV 412

Nicholas Kraemer conducting the City of London Sinfonia -- Raphael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius / Ashkenazy.
*
Now playing symphony 1 and 4


----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
_The Glogau Songbook, c. 1480_
Sabine Lutzenberger; soprano
Martin Hummel; baritone
Marc Lewon; lute
*Ensemble Dulce Melos*

Naxos


----------



## Weston

*Mozart: Flute Quartet in A, K. 298*
Jean Claude Gérard / Ensemble Villa Musica









This is one of Mozart's "joke" pieces incorporating, according to Allmusic, themes from his friends. The in joke would be lost on me, but not the grace of this piece. I do see why many find Mozart so charming.

*
Kraus: Symphony in C, VB 139
Kraus: Symphony in C minor, VB 142*
Petter Sundkvist / Swedish Chamber Orchestra









Joseph Martin Kraus, the Swedish Mozart? I think not. He is the world's Kraus, timeless and elegant.

*Haydn: Piano Concerto in F, H. 18/3 *
Thomas Fey / Schlierbacher Kammerorchester / Gerrit Zitterbart, piano









Another great Thomas Fey rendition.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> Yesterday in the train:
> 
> Gaetano Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
> By Joan Sutherland [soprano], Renato Cioni [tenor], Robert Merrill [baritone], Cesarre Siepi [tenor], Kenneth MacDonald [tenor], Rinaldo Pelizoni [tenor], Orchestra and Choir Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Sir John Pritchard[dir.], on Decca
> 
> View attachment 55417


What an absolutely _ideal _train ride_ that _must have been.

Cheers.
_
;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> It may come as a surprise to find that this 1956 recording of *Un Ballo in Maschera* was the first time Callas was singing the role of Amelia, and that she would not sing it on stage until the following year at La Scala in a lavish new production by Margarita Wallman, her only stage performances of the role.
> 
> As is her wont, she completely inhabits the role and so deep is her identification with it that one would assume she had been singing it for years. Amelia is a transitional role in Verdi's canon, looking forward to Verdi's later style, but still with a requirement for many of the vocal graces one expects from a _bel canto_ singer, not that we hear them very often. Callas's voice and technique were well suited to it, her dark timbre uniquely telling, filling out its phrases with true _spinto_ tone. Amelia's very first phrases are sung with a breadth and deep legato, and yet she executes the little turns Verdi adds to indicate Amelia's nervous state of mind nimbly and with accuracy, and how beautifully she spins out the arch of the great melody at _Consentimi, o Signore_.
> 
> Act II finds her at her very best, first in the great scena that opens the act, including a secure top C at its close. But note how she phrases onwards and through the top note, so that the final cadenza and its quiet close become the focal point of the aria. Note also how she observes the _sforzando_ markings at _Deh mi reggi_ , whilst at the same time maintaining her impeccable legato. The ensuing duet with Riccardo (one of Verdi's greatest inspirations) has an erotic charge not heard in any other version, save possibly the live one from the following year; who but Callas can invest the line _Ebben si t'amo_ with so many conflicting emotions? Throughout this recording her voice, rich and dark hued, is more responsive than that of Eugenia's Ratti's light voiced soubrette. In the ensemble at the end of the first scene of Act III, it is Callas, not Ratti, who demonstrates perfect trills, and hear in the Oath Quartet just before, how she whips through a series of triplets which take her from a sustained top Bb to D and Eb at the bottom of the stave with dazzling accuracy. This is Callas at her best, both vocally and dramatically.
> 
> The rest of the cast could hardly be bettered. Di Stefano may not be the most aristocratic of Riccardos, but it is still one of his best roles, sung with his own brand of _slancio_ and lashings of charm. Gobbi is superb as Renato. Others may better him in the cantabile of _Alla vita che t'arride_, but few have expressed so eloquently the anguish and conflicts at the heart of _Eri tu_. Barbieri is a formidable Ulrica, and Ratti a pert, if occasionally too bright-voiced, Oscar. We also get a nicely ironic pair of conspirators in Maionica and Zaccaria.
> 
> Votto is, well a good accompanist, and nowhere near as propulsive as Gavazzeni at La Scala the following year. Serafin would have been the better conductor for the job, but Callas was in a funk with him for agreeing to record *La Traviata* with Stella instead of her.
> 
> This was one of the few La Scala recordings not produced by Walter Legge, though the La Boheme which preceded it was. I have no idea why that was the case. Maybe Res can shed some light on that. I originally owned the first UK reissue of the set on LP, and later the 1987 EMI Angel CD issue. Callas always sounded well on this set, but it is Ratti who sounds less shrill on the Warner than she did on the previous CD incarnation. Either that or my ears have become more forgiving.
> 
> I would never want to be without the live *Un Ballo in Maschera* from the following year, possibly the last time we hear Callas singing with such power and freedom, but this recording remains one of the most recommendable studio sets around, despite its mono sound. The opera was recently the subject of BBC Radio3's _Building a Library_ programme. Final choice was eventually narrowed down to Muti with Domingo and Arroyo and this Callas set. If Roger Parker eventually plumped for Muti, that was because of the better, more modern sound and the greater refinement of Domingo's Riccardo. However he comforted himself by making the Callas recording his historical choice, leaving him the best of both worlds.


Stellar, searching, and dead-on as always. I truly wish I had your analytical rigor. Wonderful review in every way._ Merci beaucoup._


----------



## Woodduck

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 55419
> View attachment 55420
> 
> 
> Wolfgang Rihm: string quartets, volumes 3 and 4 (Minguet Quartet)
> 
> *p.s.* Hi torai--for such requests, see the "Identifying Music" section of the forum.


Who knew Frasier and Niles had a brother?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner : Lohengrin / Keilberth.*
All star cast : *Windgassen/ Steber / Varnay* a.o

Found this one in the charity shop , looking for it ages.
Finally !!!


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Wagner : Lohengrin / Keilberth.*
> All star cast : *Windgassen/ Steber / Varnay* a.o
> 
> Found this one in the charity shop , looking for it ages.
> Finally !!!


I think this is a phenomenal recording! It's the first one I heard of Lohengrin, and have since listened to two or three others. The Kielberth remains far and away my favorite.


----------



## Bruce

To begin my weekend,

Mendelssohn's Concerto for Violin, Piano and Strings in D minor, from another of those Amazon conglomerations they sell for $1.









The sound on this is excellent, as are the performances. Vassil Stefanov conducts the Bulgarian SO, Stoika Milanova plays violin, and Victor Chuchkov the piano. Amazing to consider this was written by a 14 year old boy, an age when most of his fellows would have been playing baseball or World of Warcraft. The adagio central movement is especially beautiful; the orchestral writing is rather spare, but the violin and piano join in an elegant and tranquil duet.

Second, Schubert's 8th symphony in a version completed by Brian Newbould and Mario Venzago. No, it's not pure Schubert, but it's pleasant music to listen to. The third movement is based on Schubert's sketches; the fourth on music he wrote for Rosamunde.


----------



## opus55

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 13 in C major, K.415*
_Géza Anda, piano and conductor
Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums_

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, Op.83*
_Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Valeri Polyansky, conductor_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 - the piano quartet and the gorgeous Concert. Lovely music in excellent performances.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842): String Quartet No.5 in F Major

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## omega

*Mozart*
_Piano Sonatas 15-17_
Glenn Gould








*Mahler*
_Symphony n°1 "Titan"_
Concertgebouw Amsterdam | Leonard Bernstein








It's the first time I listen to this recording... it surpasses every interpretation I've listened to so far!


----------



## cwarchc

Just finished this
Bought from a local charity shop this morning for 99p
Excellent condition vinyl, with a low static liner. It was obviously cherished by its previous owner


----------



## millionrainbows

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 55410
> 
> 
> It may come as a surprise to find that this 1956 recording of *Un Ballo in Maschera* was the first time Callas was singing the role of Amelia, and that she would not sing it on stage until the following year at La Scala in a lavish new production by Margarita Wallman, her only stage performances of the role.
> 
> As is her wont, she completely inhabits the role and so deep is her identification with it that one would assume she had been singing it for years. Amelia is a transitional role in Verdi's canon, looking forward to Verdi's later style, but still with a requirement for many of the vocal graces one expects from a _bel canto_ singer, not that we hear them very often. Callas's voice and technique were well suited to it, her dark timbre uniquely telling, filling out its phrases with true _spinto_ tone. Amelia's very first phrases are sung with a breadth and deep legato, and yet she executes the little turns Verdi adds to indicate Amelia's nervous state of mind nimbly and with accuracy, and how beautifully she spins out the arch of the great melody at _Consentimi, o Signore_.
> 
> Act II finds her at her very best, first in the great scena that opens the act, including a secure top C at its close. But note how she phrases onwards and through the top note, so that the final cadenza and its quiet close become the focal point of the aria. Note also how she observes the _sforzando_ markings at _Deh mi reggi_ , whilst at the same time maintaining her impeccable legato. The ensuing duet with Riccardo (one of Verdi's greatest inspirations) has an erotic charge not heard in any other version, save possibly the live one from the following year; who but Callas can invest the line _Ebben si t'amo_ with so many conflicting emotions? Throughout this recording her voice, rich and dark hued, is more responsive than that of Eugenia's Ratti's light voiced soubrette. In the ensemble at the end of the first scene of Act III, it is Callas, not Ratti, who demonstrates perfect trills, and hear in the Oath Quartet just before, how she whips through a series of triplets which take her from a sustained top Bb to D and Eb at the bottom of the stave with dazzling accuracy. This is Callas at her best, both vocally and dramatically.
> 
> The rest of the cast could hardly be bettered. Di Stefano may not be the most aristocratic of Riccardos, but it is still one of his best roles, sung with his own brand of _slancio_ and lashings of charm. Gobbi is superb as Renato. Others may better him in the cantabile of _Alla vita che t'arride_, but few have expressed so eloquently the anguish and conflicts at the heart of _Eri tu_. Barbieri is a formidable Ulrica, and Ratti a pert, if occasionally too bright-voiced, Oscar. We also get a nicely ironic pair of conspirators in Maionica and Zaccaria.
> 
> Votto is, well a good accompanist, and nowhere near as propulsive as Gavazzeni at La Scala the following year. Serafin would have been the better conductor for the job, but Callas was in a funk with him for agreeing to record *La Traviata* with Stella instead of her.
> 
> This was one of the few La Scala recordings not produced by Walter Legge, though the La Boheme which preceded it was. I have no idea why that was the case. Maybe Res can shed some light on that. I originally owned the first UK reissue of the set on LP, and later the 1987 EMI Angel CD issue. Callas always sounded well on this set, but it is Ratti who sounds less shrill on the Warner than she did on the previous CD incarnation. Either that or my ears have become more forgiving.
> 
> I would never want to be without the live *Un Ballo in Maschera* from the following year, possibly the last time we hear Callas singing with such power and freedom, but this recording remains one of the most recommendable studio sets around, despite its mono sound. The opera was recently the subject of BBC Radio3's _Building a Library_ programme. Final choice was eventually narrowed down to Muti with Domingo and Arroyo and this Callas set. If Roger Parker eventually plumped for Muti, that was because of the better, more modern sound and the greater refinement of Domingo's Riccardo. However he comforted himself by making the Callas recording his historical choice, leaving him the best of both worlds.


This is beginning to look like the opera forum, although, it is amusing to see them wax ecstatically about this and that vocalist.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EMI Karajan/BPO digital Sixth. _Has Karajan _no peer in this performance? Flawless beauty.









I think Ashkenazy owns the build-up and climax that occurs midway through the piece.









"Kullervo and His Sister"









Karajan's DG/BPO late-sixties _Tapiola._


----------



## millionrainbows

omega said:


> *Mozart*
> _Piano Sonatas 15-17_
> Glenn Gould
> View attachment 55439


That's Gould laughing on the cover, just having eaten some marijuana gummi bears. It's no wonder that his Mozart interpretations are controversial.


----------



## millionrainbows

Comparing this Nagano/Kremer *Adams Violin Concerto* with the earlier BBC Symphony live recording, this Nagano/Kremer is far superior. On the BBC, the violin sounds detached, too isolated, and the orchestra is miked poorly. It also sounds like they don't understand the piece. On the other hand, the version of *The Wound Dresser* is worth having the disc.


----------



## Mahlerian

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Dawn Upshaw, London Sinfonietta, cond. Zinman


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> That's Gould laughing on the cover, just having eaten some marijuana gummi bears. It's no wonder that his Mozart interpretations are controversial.


I'm_ ROL-LING._

Too funny.

The picture sells it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> This is beginning to look like the opera forum, although, it is amusing to see them wax ecstatically about this and that vocalist.


Perhaps Glenn Gould isn't the one with the hallucinogenic gibberings afterall.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alexander Scriabin - Complete Solo Piano Works
Sonata for Piano No.5 in F sharp op.53 (1907)
Sonata for Piano No.6 in G op.62 (1911-12)
Sonata for Piano No.7 in F sharp op.64 'White Mass' (1911-12)
Sonata for Piano No.8 in A op.66 (1912-13)
Sonata for Piano No.9 in F op.68 'Black Mass' (1911-13)
Sonata for Piano No.10 in C op.70 (1912-13)*
Maria Lettberg (piano) [Capriccio, rec. 2004-2007]










*Franz Joseph Haydn
Seven last words of Christ on the Cross, Op. 51/H 3 no 50-56
Quartet for Strings in D minor, Op. 103/H 3 no 83 *
Kodály String Quartet - János Devich (Cello), Gábor Fias (Viola), Tamás Szabo (Violin), Attila Falvay (Violin)
[Naxos, 1989]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Women are not pals enough with men, so we must make ourselves indispensable. After all, we have the greatest weapon in our hands by just being women."_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I am basking in the rich sonorities of *Maestro Klemperer and the Philharmonia* performing what may be my favourite renditions of the *Act 1 Prelude and Dance if the Apprentices & Entry of the Masters from Wagner's Meistersinger Von Nürnberg.

*It has been a while since I have heard these versions and I must say that I didn't realise just how much I enjoy these performances until I heard them again. A full Meistersinger by Klemperer with the Philharmonia would certainly have been a performance to treasure.

Next up is the *Act 1 Prelude to Parsifal.*

The EMI set of Wagner's Operatic Highlights (& R. Strauss' Tone Poems/Metamorphosen) is a treasure trove. I don't know why I have left it so long before revisiting.

Maestro Klemperer's Wagner is simply superb, confidently standing with the best of Wagner's interpreters.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Right now I am basking in the rich sonorities of *Maestro Klemperer and the Philharmonia* performing what may be my favourite renditions of the *Act 1 Prelude and Dance if the Apprentices & Entry of the Masters from Wagner's Meistersinger Von Nürnberg.
> 
> *It has been a while since I have heard these versions and I must say that I didn't realise just how much I enjoy these performances until I heard them again. A full Meistersinger by Klemperer with the Philharmonia would certainly have been a performance to treasure.
> 
> Next up is the *Act 1 Prelude to Parsifal.*
> 
> The EMI set of Wagner's Operatic Highlights (& R. Strauss' Tone Poems/Metamorphosen) is a treasure trove. I don't know why I have left it so long before revisiting.
> 
> Maestro Klemperer's Wagner is simply superb, confidently standing with the best of Wagner's interpreters.


My favorite collection since way back.


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> This is beginning to look like the opera forum, although, it is amusing to see them wax ecstatically about this and that vocalist.


I'm not really an opera person. That said, I ENJOY those posts! There are articulate people here who love MUSIC and want to share their love with others. I don't get nearly enough of that in the real world. That's why I'm here! And, who knows, one day I may get bitten by the opera bug -- and I'll know exactly where to go to learn more about it.

Besides, in my mind, there's no difference whatsoever between comparing the finer points of any given _conductor_ or _pianist_ with comparing the finer points of _opera performances_ and _singers_. It's the same thing. We're all looking for the magic ticket, so we can hop on the flying chariot and get a ride that only music can offer.

So keep 'em coming!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I'm not really an opera person. That said, I ENJOY those posts! There are articulate people here who love MUSIC and want to share their love with others. I don't get nearly enough of that in the real world. That's why I'm here! And, who knows, one day I may get bitten by the opera bug -- and I'll know exactly where to go to learn more about it.
> 
> Besides, in my mind, there's no difference whatsoever between comparing the finer points of any given _conductor_ or _pianist_ with comparing the finer points of _opera performances_ and _singers_. It's the same thing. We're all looking for the magic ticket, so we can hop on the flying chariot and get a ride that only music can offer.
> 
> So keep 'em coming!


Oh JACE, my heart swells. You're the _best_.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## JACE

Now playing this new-to-me CD:










*Elgar: Cello Concerto; Sea Pictures / Jacqueline Du Pré, Janet Baker, Sir John Barbirolli, LSO*


----------



## Blancrocher

Fazil Say playing piano sonatas by Haydn.


----------



## bejart

Pierre Vachon (1738-1803): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.11, No.4

Paris String Trio with Edouard Popa on 2nd violin: Charles Frey, violin -- Michel Michalakakos, viola -- Jean Grout, cello


----------



## Headphone Hermit

George O said:


> I love this striking cover.


Gasp! 

Well' I did supsect *someone* would :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

George O said:


> You may well be right. "Sex sells," as the advertising saying goes. I know the cover shot below divides viewers into two camps.


would the two 'camps' be
1. that is camp
2. that is cr*p


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> Why are people having an art attack over beauty to begin with?


is *that* beauty? Thanks for telling me - hahaha!


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-6th Symphony, Blomstedt with the San Francisco S.O. and Little Suite and Hymnus armoris performed by the Danish Nat. Radio Symph. Orch/Choir and soloists including Barbara Bonney.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

millionrainbows said:


> This is beginning to look like the opera forum, although, it is amusing to see them wax ecstatically about this and that vocalist.


If one's current listening *is* opera, what's the issue?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> is *that* beauty? Thanks for telling me - hahaha!


_Blair-esse oblige._ _;D_

Its always a puzzle to me how some people take beautiful pictures and cut them to pieces.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Nielsen-6th Symphony, Blomstedt with the San Francisco S.O. and Little Suite and Hymnus armoris performed by the Danish Nat. Radio Symph. Orch/Choir and soloists including Barbara Bonney.


_Nota bene._

-- Thanks.

I'll look for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rameau*: Les Grands Motets, w. La Chapelle Royale/Herreweghe (rec.1982).


----------



## Itullian

Headphone Hermit said:


> If one's current listening *is* opera, what's the issue?


None, as long as they know there is an opera sub forum as well. 
As most of us do.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Brahms - Symphony Nos 2 and 4 - Concertgebouw - Willelm Mengelberg









For a very long time, I just didn't 'get' Brahms. I tried and I tried, but nothing happened. Then, suddenly, unexplicably, it 'clicked'. 
This is a fantastic recording (actually, two recordings) from 1938 and 1940. Both are excellent interpretations, but Symphony No 4 in particular is white hot - a really _exciting and dynamic_ version of a symphony that for too lone I had regarded as being rather staid and uninteresting. A real illustration of how a conductor can make a real difference in a piece of work


----------



## Figleaf

Headphone Hermit said:


> would the two 'camps' be
> 1. that is camp
> 2. that is cr*p


I thought it was fun: it rescues the Planets from its jingoistic associations with the godawful 'I vow to thee my country' AND it explodes the myth that ladies in the 70s didn't bother waxing 'down there'. Quite a lot for one album cover to achieve! :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> None, as long as they know there is an opera sub forum as well.
> As most of us do.


Well the 'Current LISTENING' _genus_ covers the 'Listening to Opera' _species_-- so I think its safe for some vivid self-expression.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Itullian said:


> None, as long as they know there is an opera sub forum as well.
> As most of us do.


yup. I know that ... and choose to post what I am currently listening to into 'Current Listening'

If I listen to opera at the moment, into 'Current listening' it will go


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Figleaf said:


> it explodes the myth that ladies in the 70s didn't bother waxing 'down there'


Ah! I see.

It had never struck me as being a particularly significant issue to think about :tiphat:


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 11 & 15* Busch Quartet on DG








Another two Beethoven Quartets from this boxed set. This time the SQ No. 11 in F minor 'Serioso' Op. 95 and the SQ No. 15 in A minor Op. 132.

The Op. 95 is a great favourite of mine (I nominated it in my top ten in the ongoing greatest SQ poll - but it didn't make it through to the second round!). It's a terse work (one of the shortest of the LVB quartets - and very serious up till the final couple of minutes.

The Op. 132 is undoubtedly a great work - well favoured by many - but I have to admit it is my least favourite of the late quartets. Of course the Molto Adagio movement is quite something. To my ear some of the movements have an almost world weary feeling to them - perhaps reflecting the ill health Beethoven was suffering from at the time of it's composition. On the other hand this might just be me!

These are both great performances - dating from 1932 and 1937.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 74
Drolc Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Figleaf
> 
> it explodes the myth that ladies in the 70s didn't bother waxing 'down there'





Headphone Hermit said:


> Ah! I see.
> 
> It had never struck me as being a particularly significant issue to think about :tiphat:


What would a figleaf know about waxing, anyway? _;D_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Britten - Cello Suites - Tim Hugh









Its on the same shelf as the Brahms I was listening to earlier (as my shelves are arranged alphabetically) but this is music from a different planet. I've tried many times to enjoy this set, but without much success. I still keep trying, though - if I'd abandoned things because I didn't like them at first, then I would have missed out on so much that is enjoyable and interesting. I feel *some* progress is made - its beginning to grow on me. Beginning to!


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartet #11, Fm Quartetto Serioso and Quartet in Bb major with both endings including the Groß fugue, disk three from







Beethoven Symphonies 5&6. Some good music to do housework to on a Saturday morning







Brahms violin Sonatas, all three of them


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor, 'Rider'; No. 1 in C Major (Kodály Quartet).









No. 1: That first movement has that infectious joyousness. You can tell Haydn had fun composing it.


----------



## SimonNZ

SilverSurfer said:


> Then, maybe it's the message from Madrid by schigolch:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/34199-praise-20th-century-music-8.html


Yes, that's it! Well done and thanks very much!



> "Stille und Umkehr", written just before the suicide of the composer, in which he calmly anticipated his own end


^Those are the words that caught my attention - I'll be playing it tonight via the link provided. Thanks again.

playing now:










Bach's Cantata BWV 179 "See to it that thy fear of God be not hypocrisy"

For the 11th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1723

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Winding down at work. . . or rather 'up'-- as the weekend is almost here.

_"Giudici ad Anna!!"_

Divina _defines_ attitude.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 and Violin Sonata No. 3* Busch Quartet (for the SQ) and Adolf Busch & Rudolf Serkin (for the VS) on EMI








I'm now onto the last Beethoven Quartet No. 16 - but I do believe the Op 133 finale replacing the Grosse Fugue was written slightly later. This was the first Beethoven Quartet I heard - and I instantly fell for it. The slow movement is very moving. There are interludes of almost savagery - but the overall mood is positive - and there is quite a lot of humour and wit in the piece. It always humbles me that so very near the end of his life Beethoven was writing such positive and vibrant music.

The violin sonata is a comparatively youthful work. Great of course, but not in the same league as the string quartet. Well played by Adolf Busch and the great Rudolf Serkin - but recorded in 1931 (the SQ was recorded in 1933).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Haydn man

Mahler 5 from this cycle followed by some Mozart


----------



## Guest

I got around to the Quintet today--again, superlatives fail me!


----------



## George O

Early Church Music

The Study Group Choir of the Institute of Musicology of the Serbian Academy of Sciences and Arts in Belgrade

on PGP RTB (Produkcija Gramofonskin Ploca Radio-Televizije Beograd) (Beograd, Yugoslavia) from 1986

The choir consists of fourteen female voices (sopranos and altos) and one bass.


----------



## Janspe

I stepped out of my comfort-zone today as I listened to some Boulez. I've only ever familiarized myself with the second sonata (as played by Maurizio Pollini on his wonderful old disc which also includes music by Stravinsky, Webern and Prokofiev) and thought that it's time to investigate this scary figure of 20th century music some more.

I was positively surprised, it wasn't all that scary at all! I listened to the sonatine for flute and piano, the piano sonata no. 1 and some other works. I especially enjoyed the sonatine, very interesting and appealing even at first listening!

I don't know whether this indicates that my tastes have "evolved" or just that I was in a particularly receptive mood, but nevertheless I'm very inspired to venture further into this music.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 6 'Pastoral'* Columbia Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bruno Walter on Sony







Great accounts of these symphonies here. The Pastoral is particularly wonderful - one of the best accounts of this I have heard.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

pmsummer said:


> I like the latter because it's so 'campy' (which camp is that?). I dislike the first example because it borders on the salacious (I'm not a prude, but I am a bit of a Puritan). I have a Janine Jensen cover that looks like she just got out of her wedding bed... violin in hand.
> 
> But both of these examples pale in comparison to some of the non-German/British LP covers from Europe in the 1950s and 1960s. Came close to getting banned on another forum for posting the covers.


I can't see anything in the least bit salacious about the Natalie Dessay cover. I just think it's rather lovely, People evidently have very strange minds.

The one for *The Planets* is hilarious. I wonder what Sir Adrian would have thought if he'd seen it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

LancsMan said:


> *Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 and Violin Sonata No. 3* Busch Quartet (for the SQ) and Adolf Busch & Rudolf Serkin (for the VS) on EMI
> View attachment 55469
> 
> 
> I'm now onto the last Beethoven Quartet No. 16 - but I do believe the Op 133 finale replacing the Grosse Fugue was written slightly later. This was the first Beethoven Quartet I heard - and I instantly fell for it. The slow movement is very moving. There are interludes of almost savagery - but the overall mood is positive - and there is quite a lot of humour and wit in the piece. It always humbles me that so very near the end of his life Beethoven was writing such positive and vibrant music.


Thank you for the wonderful write-up on String Quartet #16, the Late Quartets are full of humor/wit and interludes of savagery, as you write. In addition to the positivity and vibrancy, I also hear quite a bit of sorrow and despair. There's just something about these works that makes it quite clear that they are his final utterances. Considering the turmoil and ill-health he was going through in his final couple of years, it makes sense.

While I'm here on Current Listening, I'll mention that I listened to _Menuet Antique (For Orchestra)_ by Ravel on the way home today. Conducted by Pierre Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in F Major, Op.8, No.2

Guy van Waas conducting Les Agremens


----------



## Giordano

Five thumbs up!


----------



## Weston

millionrainbows said:


> This is beginning to look like the opera forum, although, it is amusing to see them wax ecstatically about this and that vocalist.





JACE said:


> I'm not really an opera person. That said, I ENJOY those posts! There are articulate people here who love MUSIC and want to share their love with others. I don't get nearly enough of that in the real world. That's why I'm here! And, who knows, one day I may get bitten by the opera bug -- and I'll know exactly where to go to learn more about it.
> 
> Besides, in my mind, there's no difference whatsoever between comparing the finer points of any given _conductor_ or _pianist_ with comparing the finer points of _opera performances_ and _singers_. It's the same thing. We're all looking for the magic ticket, so we can hop on the flying chariot and get a ride that only music can offer.
> 
> So keep 'em coming!


I agree 100%. To be fair, millionrainbows does indicate enjoying them too. I wish I could enjoy opera more than I do. I haven't caught the knack of how to listen yet. They seem to work better for me watching the production. I need the subtitles.


----------



## Weston

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor, 'Rider'; No. 1 in C Major (Kodály Quartet).
> 
> View attachment 55466
> 
> 
> No. 1: That first movement has that infectious joyousness. You can tell Haydn had fun composing it.


But who is the guy on the cover?



Janspe said:


> I stepped out of my comfort-zone today as I listened to some Boulez. I've only ever familiarized myself with the second sonata (as played by Maurizio Pollini on his wonderful old disc which also includes music by Stravinsky, Webern and Prokofiev) and thought that it's time to investigate this scary figure of 20th century music some more.
> 
> I was positively surprised, it wasn't all that scary at all! I listened to the sonatine for flute and piano, the piano sonata no. 1 and some other works. I especially enjoyed the sonatine, very interesting and appealing even at first listening!
> 
> I don't know whether this indicates that my tastes have "evolved" or just that I was in a particularly receptive mood, but nevertheless I'm very inspired to venture further into this music.


I love it when this happens. It seems rare but it's been happening more and more with scary modern or contemporary music for me lately.


----------



## Bruce

Some electronic music for me this afternoon, beginning with

Wuorinen's Time's Encomium









Someone recently posted this; I forget who, but thanks for the reminder. There's something about Wuorinen's music I find attractive, but I'd be hard put to say just what. I'm not sure I want to hear this particular work again for a while, but it is intriguing. And it sounds like Wuorinen had an awfully good time creating it.

This was the high point of this particular listening. I moved on to two works for harpsichord and electronics:

Paul Newland - 3:4 
San Hayden - Scintilla, both on a CD entitled Wired:









These works did not particularly interest me.

And finally a work entitled Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat conducted by Parallel Lives.









Which I found positively irritating. I could discern nothing the electronics had to do with the piano work. John Lennon's Revolution Number 9 comes to mind. This was a mere pastiche of electronic sounds laid over top of the sonata, which was distorted electronically in parts. There were snatches of conversation, parts which sounded simply like the recording was damaged, parts that sounded like a needle being dragged across an LP, and other such noises. One of the few works I simply did not finish listening to.

And so, having had enough of electronic music, it was on to something more conventional.

Haydn - Symphony No. 75









And finally a piece called Generations, subtitled "Sinfonietta No. 2" by Coleridge-Taylor Perkinson, (African-American, 1932-2004)









This piece was okay. Nothing wrong with it; it just didn't seem to be all that engaging. Written for string orchestra, and conducted by Paul Freeman and the Chicago Sinfonietta.

So, enough disappointments for one set of listenings. I'll do something else for a while and return to music by and by.


----------



## Guest

Although this work is dedicated to Xenakis, Riotte's idiom is less sado-modernistic than Xenakis'--Messiaen is closer. This is sort of a modern day Diabelli Variations--has 33 movements in all. Good sound.


----------



## D Smith

After listening to Gorecki today, I needed to brighten things up a bit and Haydn is always good for that. So I listened to the London Symphony conducted by McGegan. What a fine performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Phillip Glass, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schütz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Jakob Bloch Jespersen, Johan Linderoth
Paul Hillier, director

Dacapo

A wonderful realization.


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










*Scriabin: Piano Works / Alexander Melnikov*

This is superb.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Symphonic Poems
The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove







Bartok String Quartets #1, 3 & 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## SimonNZ

Purcell's "Hail! Bright Cecilia" - Andrew Parrott, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

The weather is so changeable these past weeks, that I keep doing final trips to favourite spots before winter arrives... and then arrives another great day! Today, a glorious day of shirtsleeves weather, was spent at a popular fishing lake not too far from the city. The cloud formations were fabulous: an ominous, sodden, black wave from the west licking over the Rocky Mountains, but never rolling over, because of a strong wind from the north, at high altitude, fortunately, that kept the sky mostly sunny.

My Sony Walkman, plugged in to the car stereo, treated me to a surprise concert of Messiaen:

Quartet for the End of Time (Gawriloff, Denzer, Palm, Kontarsky)
Turangalîla Symphony (Simon Rattle/Birmingham)

Thin streaks of lengthy cloud swiftly sliced the edge of the adjacent black wave, but never mingled: such were the currents that kept aloft the Quartet for the End of Time. I don't know if the fishermen thanked me for the enchanting melody, but the magpies certainly did! As the sun sank behind the wave and ridge of mountain on the horizon, the bell-like percussions of the Turangalîla Symphony rose to celebrate the turn from day to night, that happens so rapidly in the foothills, that it was already pitch black when I arrived back in my home urbia, but still hours before the massive Arctic blast of snow and wintry sub-zero chill due at midnight. Alas! But, lo! Behold, the meteorologists are smiling once again, hinting at another warming trend at the end of the work week.


----------



## Bruce

I'm finishing my Saturday with two works.

Henze - Symphony No. 3









This just arrived in the mail last week, and replaces my previous version of Henze conducting his symphonies. I prefer Janowski.

And last, Mahler's Rückert-Lieder sung by Katarina Karnéus, with Susanna Malkki conducting the Göthenburg SO.









I'm relatively new to the Rückert-Lieder, and cannot compare this to other recordings, and would welcome the opinion of others in the forum.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 4 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, LSO*


----------



## Balthazar

Saturday Symphony - *Górecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs* with Dawn Upshaw, Zinman conducting.

The 18-year-old Maurizio Pollini's recording of *Chopin's Etudes*.

Magda Olivero and Franco Corelli sing *Adriana Lecouvreur* with the San Carlo Opera Orchestra under Mario Rossi.


----------



## JACE

NP:










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique"; Capriccio Italien; Waltz & Polonaise from Eugene Onegin / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach : concertos for piano .*
Now Playing BWV 1065/ BWV 1063/BWV 1064.
*Béroff / Bruno/ Collard *


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Stille und Umkehr - Hans Zender, cond.






It took a bit extra to figure out which disc this came from:


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 284

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1; Swan of Tuonela / Stokowski, National PO*


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruno Maderna's Venetian Journal - Sandro Gorli, cond.


----------



## opus55

*Trio in E flat, Op. 38 and Trio No. 5 in D, Op. 70 No. 1*
_Beaux Arts Trio_

*String Quartet in B flat, Op. 18 No. 6*
_The Guarneri Quartet_

Only 25 minutes of music on 3rd disc of the early string quartets set!!


----------



## brotagonist

Already the weather has changed significantly. The sky is misty and there is a wind whipping droplets of moisture. The freezing rain has begun and is expected to turn to snow at midnight, with an accumulation of 5 cm by morning. Winter has arrived 

There seems to be a parallel impending chill in the first movement of Górecki's Symphony 3 "of Sorrowful Songs". As I hear the second movement commence, I think of the snowy landscape I can expect to see in the morning. What could the third movement represent? In ten minutes, I might know.

Dawn Upshaw's voice is beautiful, as to be expected. This is not the kind of music I would have expected from the London Sinfonietta. It is, however, rather what I expected for this week's symphony. User commentary suggests multiple listens. I'm not so sure


----------



## Blancrocher

Andras Schiff's 1st recording of the Well Tempered Clavier.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 1, Petrenko. A pretty darned impressive work for a student!


----------



## Guest

Entire LICHT Cycle, interrupted only by non-musical commitments including but not limited to: sleep, school, work, speaking to other lifeforms.

Hypothesis: lots of stuff - outcome uncertain
Start Time: roughly 84 hours ago
End Time: roughly 10 minutes ago
Conclusion: <3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Fauré now - Pavane, Elegie, Requiem.


arcaneholocaust said:


> Entire LICHT Cycle, interrupted only by non-musical commitments including but not limited to: sleep, school, work, speaking to other lifeforms.
> 
> Hypothesis: lots of stuff - outcome uncertain
> Start Time: roughly 84 hours ago
> End Time: roughly 10 minutes ago
> Conclusion: <3


Wow! I knew it was long, but still... I wish I had the time to listen.


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet op. 5, Six Bagatelles for String Quartet op. 9, String Quartet op. 28
Various ensembles

To paraphrase a contemporary review of Webern's Five Pieces for Orchestra, only a true musical poet could have given us such glimpses of a beautiful new world of sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Giselher Klebe's Violin Concerto - Arthur Troester, Violon, Jean Martinon, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod : St Cecilia Mass .*
*Lorengar*- Hoppe - Crass.


----------



## SimonNZ

Einar Englund's Symphony No.4 "Nostalgic" - Jorma Panula, cond.


----------



## SilverSurfer

SimonNZ said:


> Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Stille und Umkehr - Hans Zender, cond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a bit extra to figure out which disc this came from:


Also listened to it last night: a little bit scary that drumkit...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax
String Quartet Nos. 1 & 2*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos]










*Bridge
Folk Tunes for String Quartet:
An Irish Melody "The Londonderry Air"
Two Old English Songs
Sir Roger de Coverley*
Nash Ensemble [Hyperion]


----------



## Taggart

Weston said:


> HaydnBearstheClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor, 'Rider'; No. 1 in C Major (Kodály Quartet).
> 
> View attachment 55466
> 
> 
> No. 1: That first movement has that infectious joyousness. You can tell Haydn had fun composing it.
> 
> 
> 
> But who is the guy on the cover?
Click to expand...

Johann Peter Salomon who had a string quartet which probably played the quartets dedicated to Count Apponyi.

You'll get the actual image here although it's in Italian.


----------



## Badinerie

A litttle Mozart with Natalie Dessay before I watch the F1 qualifying I recorded yesterday.


----------



## Blancrocher

Simon Bainbridge: Fantasia for Double Orchestra, Viola Concerto, Concertante in moto perpetuo (Bainbridge, Michael Tilson Thomas); Ad ora incerta, Primo Levi Settings (Martyn Brabbins)


----------



## Haydn man

To get the day started numbers 26 and 27


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 2 in F Major; No. 3 in G minor, 'Rider' (Kodály Quartet).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Liszt - Music for Two Pianos (Les Preludes; Orpheus; Mazeppa; Die Ideale) - Kanazawa-Admony Piano Duo









Volume 29 of the Naxos Complete Piano Music series. 
Whilst not something for listening to every day (month?) this is nonethelesss and enjoyable disc. I had hoped to listen to a piano duo at Lancaster this week, but unfortunately, one of the duo had hurt his hand and the concert was rearranged as a solo piano recital. A shame - I've never heard a duo play 'live' and I'm intrigued to hear how the two pianos interact with each other. Pictures show them jigsawed together so that one soundboard reflects towards the auidence whilst the other faces away from the auidence so I assume that the player whos piano faces away has to play harder than the one facing the audience .... but that is just supposition and I stand to be corrected


----------



## maestro267

*Bantock*: Dante and Beatrice, poem for orchestra
Royal PO/Handley

*Villa-Lobos*: Piano Concerto No. 1
Ortiz (piano)/Royal PO/Gómez-Martínez


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Evgeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## BartokPizz

Palestrina: Missa Hodie Christus Natus Est
Jeremy Summerly: Schola Cantorum Of Oxford


----------



## Pugg

*Leonard Bernstein*

CD 80
1. Sousa: Semper Fidelis
2. Sousa: The Thunderer
3. Sousa: Washington Post
4. Sousa: Hands Across The Sea
5. Wagner: Under the Double Eagle
6. Steffe: Battle Hymn of the Republic
7. Zimmerman: Anchors Aweigh
8. Sousa: Stars and Stripes Forever
9. Traditional: The British Grenadiers
10. Arne: Rule Britannia
11. Rouget de Lisle: Le Marseillaise
12. Bagley: The National Emblem
13. Meyerbeer: Coronation March from Le Prophète
14. Mendelssohn: War March of the...


----------



## DaveS

Bruckner 5th, WAB 105. BPO, Furtwangler. via Spotify. As the pundits state, Furtwangler had a way with Bruckner's music.


----------



## George O

L'Homme Armé
Musique de Guerre et de Paix
(1450-1650)

The Boston Camerata / Joël Cohen

on Erato (France), from 1986
recorded 1984

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/era88168.htm


----------



## Weston

*BACH:
BWV 529 Trio Sonata V in C Major
BWV 540 Toccata and Fugue in F Major
BWV 590 Pastorale in F Major*
James Kibbie, organ









I usually shy away from solo organ for baroque works. I have trouble hearing the counterpoint and inner voices as the organs are most often in cathedrals, so spacious and blurry reverberant. But there's a lot of great baroque for organ I shouldn't neglect entirely. These free to download complete Bach organ works are a wonderful resource recommended some time ago by a fellow TCer.

Of course the Emerson, Lake and Palmer fan in me is already familiar with the Toccata and Fugue BWV 540 for its use in their song "Infinite Space." It's actually a little mellower sounding in the (controversially worded) rock song than in this version. This is borderline scary! The fugue is so dissonant, probably because of the chromatic passing tones and the reverberation, it almost sounds like Ligeti. And I thought I was going to listen to some reverent spiritual works on a Sunday morning.

The Pastorale (really a baroque suite, a form I love) is less dense or has simpler organ stops and so is easier for me to "hear."

Fun morning.


----------



## Bruce

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 284
> 
> Walter Klien, piano
> 
> View attachment 55493


How do you like these performances compared to others? This was the first set of Mozart sonati I purchased when it was a Vox Box on LP. Most of what Klien recorded I found very attractive, especially his Schubert sonati. But in this case, I thought his playing could have used a little more legato, and much preferred Zimerman's recordings to these. Listening to Zimerman's Mozart was like listening to silk, compared to Klien's linen. (If I may use a metaphor from the world of textiles.)


----------



## D Smith

My usual Sunday morning Bach fare. Today it's BWV 177 "Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ" and BWV 71 Gott ist mein Konig, performed wonderfully by Gardiner and friends.


----------



## Balthazar

Phililppe Jaroussky's album *Beata Vergine*, a collection of 17th century Marian motets.

Vladimir Ashkenazy plays *Beethoven's Diabelli Variations*.

A first listen to *Jean-Baptiste Lully's opera Thésée* with the Boston Early Music Festival Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## michaels

*Bach for Breakfast*








Julia Fischer, Alexander Sitkovetsky, Andrey Rubtsov, Academy of St. Martin in the Field
Bach Concertos


----------



## opus55

Following JACE's post..


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten - String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25 *
The Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1991]










*Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No.7*
Danubius Quartet [Marco polo, 1992]


----------



## Jeff W

*SymphonyCast*

On this week's SymphonyCast:

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 1

KEVIN PUTS: How Wild the Sea for String Quartet & Chamber Orchestra (featuring the Miro Quartet)

JOHN LUTHER ADAMS: Become River

ROSSINI: Overture to The Barber of Seville

Steven Schick - Conductor

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/display/programs/2014/11/03/

The overture to 'The Barber of Seville' always makes me think Bugs Bunny...


----------



## Badinerie

I am not worthy!!

Callas Sonnambula.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> I am not worthy!!
> 
> Callas Sonnambula.


Perfect Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Vasks

_Checked out my new acquisition_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

senza sordino said:


> Dvorak Symphonic Poems
> The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove
> View attachment 55484
> 
> Bartok String Quartets #1, 3 & 5
> View attachment 55485


I've_ GOT_ to get that Mackerras (I have the Emerson Bartok). Thanks._ ;D_


----------



## George O

Badinerie said:


> I am not worthy!!
> 
> Callas Sonnambula.


Fabulous video!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Perfect Sunday afternoon!


The video is so 'G'-'D' cute I can't even _ STAND_ it!

I love your little dog on the right at 0:20 when his ear flaps out.

Classic.

Thumbs up.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Etudes (Aimard); Unsuk Chin: concertos (Myung-Whun Chung)


----------



## George O

Ave Maria Kaiserin

Aachener Domchor / Rudolf Pohl

on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1972

details:

http://franklin.library.upenn.edu/record.html?id=FRANKLIN_999741


----------



## DaveS

Now on to Furtwangler November 1943 performance with the BPO of Bruckner's 6th. This is the performance missing the 1st movement. Heresy, I say.---- via Spotify.


----------



## bejart

Jan Baptist Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Flat

Stamic Quartet: Viteslav Cernoch and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boito: Mefistofele.*
Alls star cast : *Ghiaurov / Freni / Pavarotti / Caballé .*
De Fabritus conducting. (his last ever recording)


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> The video is so 'G'-'D' cute I can't even _ STAND_ it!
> 
> I love your little dog on the right at 0:20 when his ear flaps out.
> 
> Classic.
> 
> Thumbs up.


Her ears....Thats Mia She's a Poodle Chihuahua cross or 'Poochie', Meg beside her is a Hienz (57 varieties) Toby on the right is a little Shi-Zhu.

Cute when they're asleep yeah! lol...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Ave Maria Kaiserin
> 
> Aachener Domchor / Rudolf Pohl
> 
> on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1972
> 
> details:
> 
> http://franklin.library.upenn.edu/record.html?id=FRANKLIN_999741


George, you've got me thinking: What Renaissance music would you recommend that has especially-great_ female_ singing in it? I recently got head-over-heels in love with Natalie Dessay as La Musica in Monteverdi's _Orfeo_. I really need to explore more early music with female singers.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Her ears....Thats Mia She's a Poodle Chihuahua cross or 'Poochie', Meg beside her is a Hienz (57 varieties) Toby on the right is a little Shi-Zhu.
> 
> Cute when they're asleep yeah! lol...


Oh. . . she's a little _Diva_-- I love it!

Meg and Mia (love the alliterative pairing); and Heinz and Toby-- _cute. __ ;D_

-- Yeah, cute when asleep; and of course Medeas when you get home.


----------



## Cosmos

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto no. 5 in D, BWV 1050










At the same time, makin' pancakes!!!


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Vaclav Mica (1694-1744): Symphony in D Major, Op.25

Milos Formacek conducting the Czech Chamber Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Händel
Peter Miyamoto, piano

Can't seem to stop this one from spinning on my turntable lately.

One of the greatest representations of recreative musical engineering I have ever heard.

This work consists of theme, 25 variations and fugue, each of the 27 sections absolutely perfectly proportioned to the whole.

One of the truly great solo piano performances. If you love Brahms, here it is!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some great modern and contmporary string quartets this afternoon as I work:

*Dutilleux - String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'*
Belcea Quartet [EMI, 2001]










*Ligeti
Streichquartett I (1953-54) »Métamorphoses nocturnes«
Streichquartett II (1968)*
Artemis Quartett [Ars Musici, 2000]










*Sofia Gubaidulina - Complete String Quartets*
String Quartet 1 (1971)
String Quartet 2 (1987)
String Quartet 3 (1987)
String Quartet 4 with Tape (1993)
Reflections on the Theme B-A-C-H (2002)
Stamic Quartet [Supraphon, 2012]


----------



## Weston

Chamber works by Three "B"s but not _The_ Three "B"s

*Berkeley: Horn Trio, Op. 44 *
Members of the New London Chamber Ensemble









Horn often seems like an oddity in a chamber work, making it seem closer to orchestral. This one is okay, pleasant but nothing life changing. The last movement is a set of variations some of which are rhythmically fun.

*Britten: String Quartet in D major *
Emperor Quartet









This is a student work composed at age 17 rather than the No. 1 in D from ten years later. It has a similar effect on me as the Lennox above. Nice, but the meandering melodies never seem to arrive anywhere. Not that they should necessarily. But, good grief! At 17 I was still trying to figure out how to live in my own skin, let alone being able to compose anything, so this is an impressive achievement.

*
Léon Boëllmann : Piano Trio in G, Op. 19*
Bela Banfalvi, violin / Karoly Botvay, cello / Ilona Prunyi, piano









Oddly enough this is the catchier of my late morning listens beginning with a nice bouncy melody. There are two movements but technically it could be four with an adagio imbedded in the first movement and second split between scherzo and finale.

Collectivly I'll give these a 75. They don't have a good beat and you can't dance to them.


----------



## brotagonist

Roussel Symphony 3 (Järvi/Detroit)










I like the disc of his chamber music I have quite a lot, so I am exploring some more of his works. While I like this 3rd, the enchanting subtlety I heard in the three chamber works is not here. I am hearing this for the first time, however.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Solid set.

I like Davis' conducting much more than on his RCA or Philips endeavors.

Good _Kullervo _as well.










Natalie, Natalie, Natalie. _;D_










Pure magnificence.


----------



## brotagonist

I read that Roussel's 3rd and 4th are supposed to be his greatest symphonies. I couldn't find the third movement of the 4th on YT, so I might need to get back into Naxos Music Library one of these days. Instead, I am now listening to:

Symphony 3 [performers not indicated]

This one has more mystery and fantasy, I think, while the 3rd seemed more commonplace, if I can be so bold as to suggest I understood it after only one playing


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> George, you've got me thinking: What Renaissance music would you recommend that has especially-great_ female_ singing in it? I recently got head-over-heels in love with Natalie Dessay as La Musica in Monteverdi's _Orfeo_. I really need to explore more early music with female singers.


My favorite female singer of early music is Monserrat Figueras (Mrs. Jordi Savall), who died a few years ago.










Here is her obit from NPR:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2011/11/23/142704522/montserrat-figueras-a-striking-voice-for-early-music-dies-at-69

If you find someone better, let me know 










Weltliche Musik im Christlichen und Jüdischen Spanien (1450-1550)
(Secular Music in Christian and Jewish Spain)

Court Music and Female Songs

Sephardic Romances

Ensemble Hesperion XX:
Montserrat Figueras, soprano
Jordi Savall, tenor- and bass-viol, fidel, chitarra saracenica
Hopkinson Smith, lute, chitarra saracenica
Lorenzo Alpert, flute, percussion
Arianne Maurette, viol
Pere Ros, viol
Gabriel Garrido, percussion
Pilar Figueras, dudelsack (bagpipes)

2-LP set on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1976


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> My favorite female singer of early music is Monserrat Figueras (Mrs. Jordi Savall), who died a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her obit from NPR:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2011/11/23/142704522/montserrat-figueras-a-striking-voice-for-early-music-dies-at-69
> 
> If you find someone better, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weltliche Musik im Christlichen und Jüdischen Spanien (1450-1550)
> (Secular Music in Christian and Jewish Spain)
> 
> Court Music and Female Songs
> 
> Sephardic Romances
> 
> Ensemble Hesperion XX:
> Montserrat Figueras, soprano
> Jordi Savall, tenor- and bass-viol, fidel, chitarra saracenica
> Hopkinson Smith, lute, chitarra saracenica
> Lorenzo Alpert, flute, percussion
> Arianne Maurette, viol
> Pere Ros, viol
> Gabriel Garrido, percussion
> Pilar Figueras, dudelsack (bagpipes)
> 
> 2-LP set on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1976


How wonderful. I look forward to hearing it. <Kiss.> _;D_

Thank you.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra playing Beethoven 9th symphony in commemoration of the 25 anniversary of the fall of Berlin Wall.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.7 in A Major, Op.92

Wilhelm Furtwangler leading the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

I have spent the morning perusing French music by Roussel, Poulenc and Honegger.

I was cold to Poulenc's music. I didn't bother with the religious music and the rest seemed very mundane. A commentator, George Keck, wrote that "His melodies are simple, pleasing, easily remembered..." (Wikipedia) and that's about what I heard, too. I don't think I'd be interested in him 

On the merit of the one Roussel chamber music album I have, I have been relentlessly pursuing another discovery, but I haven't quite gotten there. As I am typing, his Symphony 2 is just finishing, and I think this is his most impressive work I heard this morning. I will need to listen to some more. I recall that his chamber works were slow burners 

Honegger's Symphonies have been on, then off and then on my wish list again. I keep coming back to them. Of the composers explored this morning, I think he is the one most interesting to me, in particular Symphonies 3 and 5, and, likely 4, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Carl Stamitz *death day (1801).


----------



## jim prideaux

Rubbra-2nd and 6th symphonies, Richard Hickox and the BBC Nat Orch of Wales......autumnal and very, very English!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Poulenc*: Chamber Music, w. Tharaud et al (rec.1995 - '97); Piano Concerti, w. Le Sage & Braley et al (rec.2003).


----------



## omega

*Smetana*
_Ma vlast_
James Levine | Wiener Philharmoniker








*Rachmaninov*
_Piano Sonatas 1&2_
Alexis Weissenberg








*Sibelius*
_Symphony n°2_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I got around to the Quintet today--again, superlatives fail me!


I did not know that Adam Scott was in that group. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Here is another great album with Montserrat Figueras singing. As you can see from the cover, this music has been known to charm the clothes off listeners' backs during dinner parties. Try it this coming Thanksgiving.










Mvsicqve de ioye
from Lyon, circa 1550

Hesperion XX / Jordi Savall

on Astrée (France), from 1978

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/ast7724.htm


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Oboe Quartet in E Flat, Op.8, No.4

Pavel Verner on oboe with members of the New Vlach Quartet: Jana Vlachova, violin -- Petr Verner, viola -- Mikael Ericsson, cello









EDIT:
Didn't realize that it was his death day. This from WIKI ---
"....his circumstances deteriorated and he descended into debt and poverty, dying in 1801. Papers on alchemy were found after his death."

Thanks, Vaneyes ---


----------



## brotagonist

Poulenc Piano Concerto
Conlon/Rotterdam

Melodic and memorable music that digests easily 

I'm tired of trying to discover new stuff  I find it much more relaxing (oops!) to put on some stimulating (is that better?  ) music that I have right here on disc. Put it on, sit back, enjoy. No bad nerves and stress.

I have been hearing this quite a number of times in the past 4 or so days and last night I felt I was having a breakthrough! Yes, while I know the piece and have enjoyed it for years, it just clicked right and I want to get back there now :tiphat: (I'm also working up to Wagner's Parsifal, which has been in the player, too.)









Instead of hearing it as a tragedy, I was hearing it ironically last night. What great fun it was!


----------



## SimonNZ

I was unaware that Monserrat Figueras had died three years ago. How sad.

RIP Monserrat. I'll be playing something today belatedly in memory.

now:

















Bach's Cantata BWV 180 "Adorn yourself, beloved soul"

For the 20th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1724

Paul McCreesh, cond. (1997)
Christophe Coin, cond. (1993)


----------



## Bruce

brotagonist said:


> I read that Roussel's 3rd and 4th are supposed to be his greatest symphonies. I couldn't find the third movement of the 4th on YT, so I might need to get back into Naxos Music Library one of these days. Instead, I am now listening to:
> 
> Symphony 3 [performers not indicated]
> 
> This one has more mystery and fantasy, I think, while the 3rd seemed more commonplace, if I can be so bold as to suggest I understood it after only one playing


I'm kind of lukewarm regarding Roussel's symphonies, but I do enjoy #3 once in a while. His first symphony, while rather long, is quite enjoyable. Never heard his 2nd, and only heard his fourth once about 30 years ago.

Poulenc is not always my cup-o'-tea, either, though his concerto for organ and strings is quite nice.


----------



## Bruce

Chamber music for me today.

Haydn - String Quartet No. 63 in B-flat, Op. 76, No. 4









I believe HaydnBearstheClock mentioned this in an earlier post, referring to the mysterious nature of the slow movement. Thank you, HB-the-C! It is indeed a beautiful work!

Next up Hindemith's Second String Quartet in F minor, Op. 10









Then Howard Blake, Piano Quartet, Op. 179









The word that comes most quickly to mind for this quartet is "charming." Written in 1974, this harks back more to the Romantic era than to such movements as the Darmstadt or Second Viennese school. I hear influences of such composers as Schubert and Saint-Saëns. Dvorak, maybe?

And finishing with Rorem's End of Summer, for piano, clarinet and violin.









Well, there's a little bit of time left. I'll throw on Anthony Iannaccone's Aria Concertante No. 1 for Cello and Piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Reger*: Orchestral Works, w. Salonen, Zagrosek (rec.1989), Jarvi (rec.1989).


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi's 6th book of madrigals (La Venexiana)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"* is a piece which is presently wedged in my head (and heart) at present - which is more than fine by me. I have a number of recordings so I am going to listen through them tonight and tomorrow.

Presently I am listing to Herbert Von Karajan's recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker, a version I have not listened to in a long time.

Christoph Von Dohnanyi with the Wiener Philharmoniker remains my Mendelssohn-ian benchmark but I find this recording much more satisfying than on previous listens.









My subsequent listening tonight and tomorrow will be as follows:



























I will also listen to the pieces paired on disc with the "Scottish" Symphony. It will add a touch of variety plus as Karajan's performance of Symphony No. 4 "Italian" has started, HVK has managed to pull me in within the opening moment. Besides, if the disc is already loaded it would be a a shame - negligent one might say (;-D) to ignore the remaining pieces...


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto* Wolfgang Schneiderhan and the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Eugen Jochum on DG.








The Violin Concerto is not one of my favourite works by Beethoven, but it's pretty damn good as performed here!


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): Symphony in D Major, Op.8

Jan Talich conducting the Southern Bohemian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## DavidA

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"* is a piece which is presently wedged in my head (and heart) at present - which is more than fine by me. I have a number of recordings so I am going to listen through them tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Presently I am listing to Herbert Von Karajan's recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker, a version I have not listened to in a long time.
> 
> Christoph Von Dohnanyi with the Wiener Philharmoniker remains my Mendelssohn-ian benchmark but I find this recording much more satisfying than on previous listens.
> 
> View attachment 55538
> 
> 
> My subsequent listening tonight and tomorrow will be as follows:
> 
> View attachment 55539
> View attachment 55540
> View attachment 55541
> View attachment 55542
> 
> 
> I will also listen to the pieces paired on disc with the "Scottish" Symphony. It will add a touch of variety plus as Karajan's performance of Symphony No. 4 "Italian" has started, HVK has managed to pull me in within the opening moment. Besides, if the disc is already loaded it would be a a shame - negligent one might say (;-D) to ignore the remaining pieces...


Karajan's is a tremendous performance of the Scottish, beautifully played.


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> Karajan's is a tremendous performance of the Scottish, beautifully played.


Great bunch of recordings. Karajan is great, but I love Otto's because his coda is the longest and its my favorite part.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 8. Feldman, Coptic Light*

I'm listening to Feldman because I ran into a Philistine who insisted you couldn't have music without melody.


----------



## dusieqq




----------



## Mahlerian

Gubaidulina: Offertorium*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major
*Baiba Skride, violin; Boston Symphony Orchestra; cond. Nelsons

http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Bo...lsons-Conducts-Gubaidulina-and-Sibelius-55989

Last night's BSO concert. It's good; I wish I had been there!


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Romances* Gidon Kremer and The Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt on Teldec.








Following on from listening to the Beethoven Violin Concerto with Schneiderhan, the BPO and Jochum, here is another version this time coupled with the two Romances for Violin and Orchestra. This time we have Gidon Kremer, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt. Another fine performance, but somewhat scaled down. The really eccentric feature for me is the cadenza. This is an arrangement of the cadenza Beethoven wrote for his piano version of the Violin Concerto, but arranged by Gidon Kremer for violin, piano and timpani. Quite a shock when this commences when you are used to the violin cadenza. I'd say this is interesting for a change, but I wouldn't want this version too frequently!


----------



## JACE

*Goldmark & Korngold: Violin Concertos / Perlman, Previn, Pittsburgh SO*
Recently, someone here on the board mentioned how much they like Korngold's VC. (Sorry I can't remember who it was.) I'd never heard the work before, so I checked out this CD from my local library. You're right: It's lovely. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Cosmos

Evening music (tbh it's not evening yet, but the oncoming winter makes the days shorter. So, twilight music?):

Brahms, Variations on Haydn/St. Anthony Variations, for orchestra


----------



## bejart

Andreas Goepfert (1768-1818): Clarinet Concerto in E Flat, Op.14

Johannes Moesus conducting the Jenaer Philharmonic Orchestra -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## JACE

NP:










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5, 10, 19, 20 / Emil Gilels


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin
Sonata for Piano No.5 in F sharp op.53
Sonata for Piano No.6 in G op.62
Sonata for Piano No.7 in F sharp op.64 'White Mass'
Sonata for Piano No.8 in A op.66
Sonata for Piano No.9 in F op.68 'Black Mass'
Sonata for Piano No.10 in C op.70*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2009]

A second listen for my new disc of the week. I am really getting to like this odd fellow's music!










*Haydn
(i) String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 74/3, 'Rider'*
Takács Quartet [Hyperion, 2011]










*(ii) String Quartet in G, Op. 77 No.1 Hob. III:81*
Smithson String Quartet [Harmonia Mundi, 1990]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Karajan's is a tremendous performance of the Scottish, beautifully played.


Karajan really caresses it alright.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Gubaidulina: Offertorium*
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major
> *Baiba Skride, violin; Boston Symphony Orchestra; cond. Nelsons
> 
> http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Bo...lsons-Conducts-Gubaidulina-and-Sibelius-55989
> 
> Last night's BSO concert. It's good; I wish I had been there!


Great sounding broadcast on both the Gubaidulini and the Sibelius.

WGBH- what a cute classical radio station. I just bookmarked it.

Thanks.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> *Goldmark & Korngold: Violin Concertos / Perlman, Previn, Pittsburgh SO*
> Recently, someone here on the board mentioned how much they like Korngold's VC. (Sorry I can't remember who it was.) I'd never heard the work before, so I checked out this CD from my local library. You're right: It's lovely. Thanks for the heads-up!


And if you especially incline to the work enough to actually get one, this really is fabulous in every way:










Plus you get the extra special bonus of one of the most passionate Barber's_ Violin Concerto's _I've ever heard; and with the incandescent playing of Ehnes in the last movement.

Ouch!

Hot!


----------



## bejart

Pierre Auguste-Louis Blondeau (1784-1865): String Quartet in F Minor (after Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.1 in F Minor)

Quatour Ad Fontes: Alice Pierot and Enrico Parizzi, violins -- Monica Ehrsam. viola -- Reto Cuonz, cello


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Barbirolli's recording of Dvořák's Eighth with the Hallé Orchestra:










It's grand.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: "The Magic Flute" arranged for Winds by Joseph Heidenreich (1753-1821)

Julius Rudel conducting the Amadeus Ensemble: Leonard Arner and Robert Botti, oboes -- John Moses and Mitchel Estrin, clarinets -- Stewart Rose and Debra Poole, horns -- Frank Morelli and Harry Searing, bassoons -- Jack Kulowitsch, Alvin Brehm and Richard Fredrickson, doubles basses


----------



## SONNET CLV

I'm currently listening to an FM radio broadcast, from Pittsburgh, on WQED the public radio station, which is featuring on its weekly Sunday evening program "Pittsburgh Symphony Radio" a broadcast of the PSO concert from November 2013 featuring the final visit to Heinz Hall of Spanish conductor Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos. Currently playing is the _Scheherazade_ by Rimsky-Korsakov, which to my ears sounds like a first rate interpretation. The work is well recorded, and the broadcast quality is crystal clear and detailed. 
I recall this interpretation well. I attended that Frühbeck de Burgos concert last November 10th in Pittsburgh. Also performed were the American priemier of Leonardo Balada's Symphony No. 6, and the Prokofiev Violin Concerto with Arabella Steinbacher on fiddle. 
Frühbeck de Burgos died June 11, 2014. I'm happy to have had the opportunity to attend one of his final concerts. He has long been a favorite conductor of mine.


----------



## JACE

Another loaner from the library:










*Liszt: Dante Symphony; Dante Sonata / Daniel Barenboim (conductor & piano), Berlin PO*

This is knocking my socks off!


----------



## senza sordino

LancsMan said:


> *Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Romances* Gidon Kremer and The Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt on Teldec.
> View attachment 55548
> 
> 
> Following on from listening to the Beethoven Violin Concerto with Schneiderhan, the BPO and Jochum, here is another version this time coupled with the two Romances for Violin and Orchestra. This time we have Gidon Kremer, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt. Another fine performance, but somewhat scaled down. The really eccentric feature for me is the cadenza. This is an arrangement of the cadenza Beethoven wrote for his piano version of the Violin Concerto, but arranged by Gidon Kremer for violin, piano and timpani. Quite a shock when this commences when you are used to the violin cadenza. I'd say this is interesting for a change, but I wouldn't want this version too frequently!


I own this CD also, and these are my sentiments exactly. That cadenza is too different from the rest of the music for it to work well for me. The romances are nice and my only version, so I haven't got rid of this CD for that reason.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

JACE said:


> *Goldmark & Korngold: Violin Concertos / Perlman, Previn, Pittsburgh SO*
> Recently, someone here on the board mentioned how much they like Korngold's VC. (Sorry I can't remember who it was.) I'd never heard the work before, so I checked out this CD from my local library. You're right: It's lovely. Thanks for the heads-up!


It might be me, I can't remember, but it sounds like something I'd say. Next week I'll see Tasmin Little perform the Korngold violin concerto here in Vancouver. I also own that James Ehnes CD with the VSO conducted by Bramwell Tovey. It's terrific. Though I think I prefer Gil Shaham with Andre Previn conducting the Barber violin concerto.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> And if you especially incline to the work enough to actually get one, this really is fabulous in every way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you get the extra special bonus of one of the most passionate Barber's_ Violin Concerto's _I've ever heard; and with the incandescent playing of Ehnes in the last movement.
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> Hot!


My name is Weston the Beagle and I endorse this message.


----------



## Weston

*Schmitt: Symphony No. 2, Op. 137 *
Leif Segerstam / Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic









More or less unremarkable background music while I'm working on a 3d maquette for a painting project.

*
Bantock: Old English Suite*
Adrian Leaper / Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra









I always enjoy baroque and renaissance music updated to the timbre range available to a 19th, 20th or 21st century orchestra. It may be historically wrong but it sounds great to me.

*Johann Nepomuk David: Symphony No. 6, op. 46*
Johannes Wildner / ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra / Radio Symphonieorchester Wien









This is a fairly recent addition for me recommended by the MusicWeb International site. I've heard it a little at work. It could be filed under a nebulous genre straddling post- romanticism and modernism. Of interest to me is the multiple part writing or polyphony. I don't know enough theory to call it counterpoint, but suffice to say the texture is extremely deep as in baroque writing, but with modern phrases and gestures.

I think the piece warrants a lot more attention than I can give it tonight, but it's great even so. This album is supposed to kick off a series of recordings of all of David's symphonies in an effort to rekindle interest in this composer. I hope it succeeds.


----------



## Itullian

A nice relaxing opera tonight.........


----------



## opus55

*Langgaard: String Quartets*
_Nightingale String Quartet_


----------



## brotagonist

I think I'm getting bit 'ver-opert' (sort of scrambled from listening to a lot of opera  ). I had Wagner's Parsifal on, primarily in a casual, non-active listening sense, more in order to start to have it sound a bit familiar, which it is already starting to do, while I puttered and cleaned and occasionally glanced outside at what I wish were a hologram of Antarctica, but it's not 

I finished with Berg's Wozzeck for a while now. I had heard some parts of it last night that were so over-the-top that they had me chuckling, so I thought that, perhaps, the entire opera could also be taken ironically. I have decided that it is simply too tragically serious for that, although certain scenes do have the potential for this dual sense.

Anyway, I am now sitting back and enjoying some of Haydn's Piano Sonatas performed by Emanuel Ax.









After the high drama of Wozzeck, this will help me focus and reset the listening apparatus


----------



## JACE

Back to Dvořák:










*Dvořák: Overtures & Symphonic Poems / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO*
At this moment, it's "The Noonday Witch."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> *Schmitt: Symphony No. 2, Op. 137 *
> Leif Segerstam / Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 55555
> 
> 
> More or less unremarkable background music while I'm working on a 3d maquette for a painting project.


Not with Schmitt's _Rêves_ though!_ ;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: String Quartet No. 3 and No. 4
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

That is such a great album! I have had mine since--









Mine is on 3 discs, though.


----------



## Bruce

Ending my weekend with two rather disparate works:

Andrew Imbrie's Piano Concerto No. 3









Persistence pays off! I've listened to this several times now, and it's finally starting to make sense.

And then,

Offenbach's Gaîté Parisienne, orchestrated by Manuel Rosenthal


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Disc 2, Schubert lieder:
_
"Nahe des Geliebten" _by Goethe

_"Lachen un Weinen"_ by Ruckert
_
"Fruhlingstraum"_ by Muller

_"Der Einsame"_ by Lappe


----------



## JACE

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 / Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns : Collard / Previn.*
Now playing piano concerto no 3 and 5


----------



## brotagonist

I'm going to give Berg's Wozzeck one last farewell for this year as it fades into the background and Wagner's Parsifal comes to the fore of my attention.

I am not quite up to following the libretto this evening, but, luckily, I can easily understand ~85% of it:









I have had discs 1 and 2 (all of Act 1) in the player for the past couple of days and it has payed off: parts are becoming familiar to me, but I haven't got a handle on the story yet.

I am definitely glad for the little mix-up with the Karajan highlights disc, as it resulted in me switching to this one  It sounds absolutely beautiful: the voices, the orchestra, the Gesamtbild.


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert Death and the Maiden and Rosemunde Quartets







Dvorak American, Tchaikovsky #1 and Borodin #2 String Quartets







Gorecki Symphony #3


----------



## brotagonist

What a creepy picture for Death and the Maiden  And what a gorgeous piece! I didn't know the Alban Berg Quartet had recorded it, too!

I am revelling in Wagner at the moment, thinking how wonderful it is to be able to totally enjoy this music without distraction or interruption. I would never be able to have the pleasure I have in music, reading, anything, without the sanctuary of my own place. Refuge, sanctuary and privacy in one's own home are the supreme pleasures in life. I have my father to thank, as he recognized my unique need (I was the only family member without a place of his own) and gave me my condo a month before he passed on.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> What a creepy picture for Death and the Maiden  And what a gorgeous piece! I didn't know the Alban Berg Quartet had recorded it, too!
> 
> I am revelling in Wagner at the moment, thinking how wonderful it is to be able to totally enjoy this music without distraction or interruption. I would never be able to have the pleasure I have in music, reading, anything, without the sanctuary of my own place. Refuge, sanctuary and privacy in one's own home is one of the supreme pleasures in life. I have my father to thank, as he recognized my unique need (I was the only family member without a place of his own) and gave me my condo a month before he passed on.


Get with it then! _CRANK_ it! _;D_

My neighbors get to hear Callas _Medea_ and Karajan/Behrens _Salome_!


----------



## brotagonist

The elderly people next door yell on the balcony when I listen very loud; the spinster on the other side bangs on the wall when I lift weights at night. I have to be _a bit_ respectful  23 o'clock is my cut-off for volume. I guess that gives me 45 minutes yet :lol:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just listened to Beethoven's 9th Symphony (again!) and Mahler's 1st Symphony. Now I'm listening to:

Tschaikowsky: 1. Sinfonie (»Winterträume«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi .






That's what I call a nice mixture!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I actually got this cd for the Berg with Barbara Bonney doing the _Altenberglieder_ and not the Mahler.

There is, I submit, a carefully-cultivated charm and a consciously-employed smoothness to her singing, but oh my how utterly gorgeous it is.

Bonney's _"Die Nachtigall"_ is alone worth the price of the disc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> The elderly people next door yell on the balcony when I listen very loud; the spinster on the other side bangs on the wall when I lift weights at night. I have to be _a bit_ respectful  23 o'clock is my cut-off for volume. I guess that gives me 45 minutes yet :lol:


Well, in all honesty, perhaps I'm mixing apples and screwdrivers, as my neighbors live a good distance from my house which is partitioned with a large wooden fence._ ;D_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I have to ask, does everyone else listen to classical music every day? I feel my day is not complete if I don't listen to at least an hour or two a day,


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Nocturnes Op. 9, 15 (Arthur Rubinstein).


----------



## brotagonist

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have to ask, does everyone else listen to classical music every day? I feel my day is not complete if I don't listen to at least an hour or two a day,


Every day that I listen to music, which is about 28 out of 30, I listen to classical music. I play a non-classical album perhaps one day a week.

There are a number of reasons, I think. I find that non-classical music tends to pound in my head... I just can't take much of it, and definitely not at significant volume, like I used to. Also, I have been buying a fair number of classical discs over the past 3-4 years, so my time is completely taken up with just getting to know my new albums and hearing my older classical albums in between. Also, my primary interest is instrumental music, so classical is just a natural fit. Also, my non-classical albums are nearly all music I was into as a youth, so they are mostly there for old time's sake, more than anything. And, classical is just what interests me the most at the present point in my life... and it has been like that since about the '90s, when my interest in other genres lost ground to classical.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have to ask, does everyone else listen to classical music every day? I feel my day is not complete if I don't listen to at least an hour or two a day,


EV

ER

Y

DAY

HON

EY.

I can't live without music. . .

Speaking of which, if you haven't heard Barbara Bonney yet, you really must remedy that. This is the stuff that recharges my daily batteries:



















You can acquire these treasures for a pittance on Amazon. _;D_

(Wink. Wink. Nudge. Nudge.)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> EV
> 
> ER
> 
> Y
> 
> DAY
> 
> HON
> 
> EY.
> 
> I can't live without music. . .
> 
> Speaking of which, if you haven't heard Barbara Bonney yet, you really must remedy that. This is the stuff that recharges my daily batteries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can acquire these treasures for a pittance on Amazon. _;D_
> 
> (Wink. Wink. Nudge. Nudge.)


ok, I'll give her a try.

The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria /by Barbara Bonney HD .






She does have an amazing voice!


----------



## Badinerie

Every day is a classical day and if I can squeeze in something else I will. 
Bonney's Fairest Isle is a fave of mine for chilling out. I dont always post what Im listening to as sometimes its the same piece I cant get away from for a few days. Dessay's Mozart Arias are a case in hand!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Every day is a classical day and if I can squeeze in something else I will.
> Bonney's Fairest Isle is a fave of mine for chilling out. I dont always post what Im listening to as sometimes its the same piece I cant get away from for a few days. Dessay's Mozart Arias are a case in hand!


I'm toying with getting her doing that.


----------



## Badinerie

If you like Dessay then "Mia Speranza adorata Ah, non sai" is a treat. Ive just put it back on again .


----------



## Blancrocher

John Adams: Grand Pianola Music, Chamber Symphony (London Sinfonietta); music for string quartet (Attacca Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Every day is a classical day and if I can squeeze in something else I will.
> Bonney's Fairest Isle is a fave of mine for chilling out. I dont always post what Im listening to as sometimes its the same piece I cant get away from for a few days. Dessay's Mozart Arias are a case in hand!


I know this _"problem"_ 
I have to hear this one_ almost_ every day.

​


----------



## Badinerie

Cant say I blame you!

I've moved back to Ashkenazy's Chopin Walzes, again! oh Heck Is it possible to wear out a CD?


----------



## dgee

Tippett is such an odd ball, especially when setting his own odd ball texts, but usually pretty enjoyable









A very high quality recording with stunning instrumental solos (incl lots of guitar music for Achilles)


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing:
*Offenbach : Tales of Hoffmann*

*Sills/ Burrows/ Treigle* .
Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Waking up this morning to Karajan's fabulous 1960 Philharmonia Sibelius 5th.


----------



## SimonNZ

Radelescu's String Quartet No.4 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## dgee

SimonNZ said:


> Radelescu's String Quartet No.4 - Arditti Quartet


I need to listen to more Radalescu. Timely reminder!


----------



## SimonNZ

Saariaho's Nymphea - Meta4


----------



## maestro267

*Zemlinsky*: Die Seejungfrau
New Zealand SO/Judd

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major (Pastoral)
Philadelphia Orchestra/Muti


----------



## mirepoix

This morning I'm indulging in a symphonic poem and a cup of Madam's coffee.









Balakirev: Tamara - Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Igor Golovschin.


----------



## Blancrocher

Brian Ferneyhough: music for string trio and string quartet (Arditti Quartet)


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Not with Schmitt's _Rêves_ though!_ ;D_


I'll queue that one up soon then. That's a downside of the random listening I tend to do. One listen when it's new then -- who knows?


----------



## ptr

*Bela Bartók* - The 6 String Quartets (Decca)









Takács String Quartet

/ptr


----------



## Weston

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have to ask, does everyone else listen to classical music every day? I feel my day is not complete if I don't listen to at least an hour or two a day,


A mixture of rock and classical at work. To concentrate I have to drown out my inconsiderate coworkers with metal sometimes, or when it gets really bad, even loud white noise on a loop in headphones.

But at home, almost 100% classical. Some days when nothing satisfies, I know I need to take a day off from it to sort of reset. Then the magic returns.


----------



## Art Rock

Going through the box again, inspired by the Shostakovich discussion. Currently the 7th, and whatever others may say, I still love it.


----------



## mirepoix

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 55577
> 
> 
> Going through the box again, inspired by the Shostakovich discussion. Currently the 7th, and whatever others may say, I still love it.


I have the same box.
Also: the hell with whatever others say. Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: string quartets *Alban Berg Quartett*
Now playing OP.74 and OP.132


----------



## rrudolph

A sampling of the 15 or so used recordings I picked up this weekend...

Debussy: Ariettes Oubliees/Cinq Poems de Baudelaire/Chansons de Bilitis/Ravel: Histoires Naturelles








Debussy: Jeux/Le Martyre de Saint-Sebastien/Khamma








Tippett: Symphony #2/Symphony #4








Shostakovich: Cheryomushki 







(I HAD to buy this, just for the cover photo!)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Waking up this morning to Karajan's fabulous 1960 Philharmonia Sibelius 5th.


What a great choice! _Really._ In all my years of waking up in the morning I've actually never put the Sibelius_ Fifth _on. What's wrong with me?


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1680-1762): Concerto Grosso No.5 in G Minor

I Musici


----------



## michaels

GregMitchell said:


> Waking up this morning to Karajan's fabulous 1960 Philharmonia Sibelius 5th.


I've been humming and hawing over picking up this set for $40 at Presto... you're pushing me over the edge here!


----------



## Pugg

​*In memory for all the people who lost their lives on flight MP17*


----------



## michaels

*Resurrection from a deep sleep*








Mahler: Symphony No. 2
Paavo Järvi conducting Frankfurt RSO (hr_Sinfonieorchester)
Youtube discussion on it with Paavo and crew (not for the same recording I think?)

How's that for wake up music? Nice recording, fantastic use of dynamics, tempos good... all around great piece.

Giving it a listen to see if I want to acquire the Gilbert Kaplan/Vienna, Bernstein/NYPO, Rattle/Birmingham renditions or any others people favor?


----------



## JACE

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have to ask, does everyone else listen to classical music every day? I feel my day is not complete if I don't listen to at least an hour or two a day,


For me, there's music every day. Not ALWAYS classical. But ALWAYS music!


----------



## Orfeo

*Daniel Catan*
Opera in two acts "Florencia en el Amazon."
-Mark Doss, Ana Maria Martinez, Suzanna Guzman, Hector Vasquez, Oren Grades, Shuman, & Shelton.
-The Houston Grand Opera Orchestra & Chrous/Patrick Summers.

*Alberto Ginastera*
Ballet "Panambi" (1937).
Ballet "Estancia" (1941).*
-Luis Gaeta, narrator & bass-baritone(*).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Gisele Ben-Dor.

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
Bachianas brasilieras nos. I, III, & VII.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Enrique Batiz.

*Henrique Oswald*
Piano works (Nocturnes nos. I & II, Feuilles d'Album, Seis Pecas, etc.).
-Maria Ines Guimaraes, piano.


----------



## JACE

michaels said:


> View attachment 55588
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 2
> Paavo Järvi conducting Frankfurt RSO (hr_Sinfonieorchester)
> Youtube discussion on it with Paavo and crew (not for the same recording I think?)
> 
> How's that for wake up music? Nice recording, fantastic use of dynamics, tempos good... all around great piece.
> 
> *Giving it a listen to see if I want to acquire the Gilbert Kaplan/Vienna, Bernstein/NYPO, Rattle/Birmingham renditions or any others people favor?*


These are my recommendations for the "Resurrection":








Bruno Walter, NYPO









Leonard Bernstein, NYPO


----------



## Vasks

_oscillators, microtones & beats....oh my!_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Tsaraslondon

michaels said:


> I've been humming and hawing over picking up this set for $40 at Presto... you're pushing me over the edge here!


Get it. There's loads of good stuff on it, including things he never revisited, like the Britten _Frank Bridge Variations_ and Vaughan Williams's _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_. Not all is gold (I feel he misunderstands the music of Berlioz), but there are enough gems to justify the purchase.


----------



## michaels

Auditioning another Mahler's 2nd on Spotify. This time from Bruno Walter (though not the recording suggested I think?) So far, I prefer Paavo's.

Do others also use Spotify to audition performances then purchase the CD?


----------



## michaels

GregMitchell said:


> Get it. There's loads of good stuff on it, including things he never revisited, like the Britten _Frank Bridge Variations_ and Vaughan Williams's _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_. Not all is gold (I feel he misunderstands the music of Berlioz), but there are enough gems to justify the purchase.


Convinced! I'll be picking it up next week (takes a long while for Presto to deliver, but I _can be_ patient  )


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Francois Couperin* birthday (1668).


----------



## Mahlerian

Saariaho: Nymphea for string quartet and live electronics
Meta4









Saariaho: 6 Japanese Gardens for percussion and electronics
Florent Jodelet


----------



## Pugg

​*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess *
*Leontyne Price and William Warfield *


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"* is a piece which is presently wedged in my head (and heart) at present - which is more than fine by me. I have a number of recordings so I am going to listen through them tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Presently I am listing to Herbert Von Karajan's recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker, a version I have not listened to in a long time.
> 
> Christoph Von Dohnanyi with the Wiener Philharmoniker remains my Mendelssohn-ian benchmark but I find this recording much more satisfying than on previous listens.
> 
> View attachment 55538
> 
> 
> My subsequent listening tonight and tomorrow will be as follows:
> 
> View attachment 55539
> View attachment 55540
> View attachment 55541
> View attachment 55542
> 
> 
> I will also listen to the pieces paired on disc with the "Scottish" Symphony. It will add a touch of variety plus as Karajan's performance of Symphony No. 4 "Italian" has started, HVK has managed to pull me in within the opening moment. Besides, if the disc is already loaded it would be a a shame - negligent one might say (;-D) to ignore the remaining pieces...


I'm a little behind due to unforeseen circumstances so my listening will flow into tomorrow.

Presently I am listening to Christoph Von Dohnanyi and the Wiener Philharmoniker and I am reminded straight away why I hold this recording in such high regard.

As I noted in my initial post, Herbert Von Karajan with the Berliner Philharmoniker really impressed me yesterday. Dohnanyi's interpretation with the Wiener Philharmoniker seems to have a little more verve. It seems a shade lighter and more organic.

Next up will be Maestro Klemperer. A contrasting approach if memory serves to Dohnanyi, Klemperer's distinctive approach has always impressed me. One can tell that it is Klemperer but he always served the intentions of the Composer first. His Brahms sets the standard as far as I am concerned, His Mozart and Haydn exemplary and his Beethoven sets an impressive benchmark irrespective of changing fashions. His clarity, orchestral balance and the synergy between himself and the Philharmonia will make for a most pleasurable listening experience.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> The elderly people next door yell on the balcony when I listen very loud; the spinster on the other side bangs on the wall when I lift weights at night. I have to be _a bit_ respectful  23 o'clock is my cut-off for volume. I guess that gives me 45 minutes yet :lol:


I think they'd like *Die Soldaten*.


----------



## JACE

michaels said:


> Do others also use Spotify to audition performances then purchase the CD?


Yes. I do often.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 (Original 1915 Version) / Osmo Vänskä, Lahti SO*
I think Sibelius' revisions definitely improved this composition. But it's still interesting to hear the first version.


----------



## JACE

michaels said:


> View attachment 55596
> 
> Auditioning another Mahler's 2nd on Spotify. This time from Bruno Walter (*though not the recording suggested I think?*) So far, I prefer Paavo's.


Yeah, that's a live performance. The one that I recommended is a studio version.

In any case, you may end up liking Jarvi's best. The only ears you have to please are your own.


----------



## DeepR

Pletnev - Scriabin preludes Op. 11. They are wonderful. I just decided to learn a few more of them. Can play no. 1, 10 and 24 atm.


----------



## Vaneyes

Also, in consideration of some neighbors. Combined with a high in fibre cereal, these can get the day off to a good start.

Listening now.:tiphat:

*Xenakis*: String Quartets w. Jack Qt. (rec.2009); Works for Piano, w. Takahashi et al (rec.1999).


----------



## JACE

Just finished listening to Ashkenazy's version of Sibelius' Fifth with the Philharmonia:










The culmination of this symphony is MAGNIFICENT: heaven-storming, massive, and glorious.

Now I'm on to the Seventh Symphony and En Saga.


----------



## michaels

*Lunch with Britten Bach*








Love this CD!


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E-flat
Drolc Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

Listening again to Jeni Raharieva play Debussy.












\
I know it's not kosher to post videos on this thread, but she is so obscure that I felt compelled to promote her.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: violin concertos (Faust/Harding); string quartets (Takacs)


----------



## Itullian

My favorite pianist, along with Kempff, Moravec, in mesmerizing performances.


----------



## maestro267

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major
Chicago SO/Solti


----------



## Jos

Philips boxset with 8 pianoconcerto's played by Ingrid Haebler, London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 181 "Scatterbrained and Shallow People"

For Sexagesima Sunday - Leipzig, 1724

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## JACE

More Sibelius, via Spotify:








*Sibelius: Concerto for Violin / Hilary Hahn, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio SO*


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> More Sibelius, via Spotify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: Concerto for Violin / Hilary Hahn, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio SO*


My copy is autographed! Okay, technically, not necessarily to me, but still.










Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op 38

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D minor, op 47

Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Esa-Pekka Salonen

on DG (Hamburg, NYC), from 2008


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's String Quartet No.4 - Kronos Quartet


----------



## George O

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971): Italian Suite for Cello and Piano

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Sonata for Cello Solo, op 25, no 3

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Suite for Cello, op 72

Laszlo Mezo, cello
Lorant Szucs, piano

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1967? from 1970s?

I admit I had to play a little air cello with the Britten.


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> For *Francois Couperin* birthday (1668).


And another nice autograph, also not to me, but who would know unless I admitted it?










Francois Couperin: Pieces de violes 1728

Jordi Savall, viole de gambe
Ton Koopman, clavecin
Ariane Maurette, basse de viole

on Astree (France), from 1976


----------



## KenOC

George O said:


> And another nice autograph, also not to me, but who would know unless I admitted it?


Ha! I have that same record, but signed by Couperin! (says Mr. One-up)


----------



## Mahlerian

Striggio: Mass in Forty Parts, etc.
Tallis: Spem in Alium
I Fagiolini, dir. Hollingworth


----------



## SimonNZ

Debussy's String Quartet - Quartetto Italiano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Orfeo is quite naturally the opera by Gluck that I have the most recordings of. Still nothing like what I have by Wagner or Mozart. Jacobs' may just be my favorite modern (and HIP) recording... although Gardiner's is quite fine as well. I'd need to listen to them both side by side. By favorite "old school" recording is this marvelous Dutton Labs version of the recording with Kathleen Ferrier:










Member Bigshot placed a high-quality file of this recording on the site some years back which was better than the available recordings on CD at the time... but Dutton, as expected, was a game changer.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Alessandro Scarlatti's St John's Passion
Rene Jacobs et al
Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Waltzes, w. Tharaud (rec.2005); *Schoenberg*: Piano Concerto, w. Brendel/Kubelik (rec.1972).

View attachment 55608


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO TRIO IN D MINOR OP. 120
*Gabriel Fauré*
PIANO TRIO IN A MINOR (1914)
*Maurice Ravel*
TRIO
*Philippe Hersant*
Trio Cérès

Oehms Classics - Bayern Radio


----------



## Vaneyes

-3 here. 

Someone's got my autographed CDs by John O'Conor and Louis Lortie. Yes, culled.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nielsen's String Quartet No.2 op.13 - Oslo String Quartet


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Preludes and Fugues 1-12.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Just received this. Weiss plays some of the faster preludes a bit too fast for my taste. I still have and will always have Gustav Leonhardt's monumental performance with those rock steady tempos imprinted on my brain.

Weiss plays a drop dead gorgeous harpsichord from Antwerp, built in 1646 by Andreas Ruckers which of course has been restored.

So, not bad, but doesn't displace Leonhardt in my affections.

The rest of Book One and Book Two to follow.


----------



## Bruce

Marschallin Blair said:


> What a great choice! _Really._ In all my years of waking up in the morning I've actually never put the Sibelius_ Fifth _on. What's wrong with me?


Nothing that can't be fixed with a little Sibelius!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*F. J. Haydn
String Quartets, Op. 76 No. 1 - 6*
Takács Quartet [Decca, 1988]










*Mozart - 'Haydn' Quartets
String Quartet No.14 KV 387
String Quartet No.15 KV 421
String Quartet No 16 KV 428 E flat major*
Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G, 2001/3]


----------



## Bruce

Mendelssohn - String Quintet No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 87 performed by the Quatour Viotti

From an old MHS Lp, which I no longer have, however recorded to cassette before jettisoning it.

And d'Indy, String Quartet No. 3 in D-flat, Op. 96









The Mendelssohn Quintet is wonderful, as may be imagined. Much of d'Indy's chamber music is new to me, but is really quite good. I hope I'll be listening to more in coming days, weeks, months, years, etc.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF ANGELS
_Songs of Ectasy c.1177-1236_
*Gauthier de Coincy*
New London Consort
Philip Pickett, director

Decca


----------



## SimonNZ

Hovhaness' String Quartet No. 3 "Reflections On My Childhood" - Shanghai Quartet


----------



## Itullian

SimonNZ said:


> Hovhaness' String Quartet No. 3 "Reflections On My Childhood" - Shanghai Quartet


Didn't know he wrote string quartets.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in G Minor

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## Weston

*Charles Tomlinson Griffes: Three Tone Pictures, A. 111-113
Charles Tomlinson Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8, A. 91*
JoAnne Falletta / Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra









For I on honeydew hath fed, but it's out of season at the moment.

This is a pretty good recording, but I feel I want some truly awesome renditions of Griffes' orchestral works at least, so if anyone has recommendations, I'd be grateful. They deserve over the top self indulgence and a huge orchestra. I wonder if James Levine / CSO who did the great version of Holst's The Planets (that I still haven't ordered) has recorded any Griffes.

*Rubbra: Symphony No. 2, Op 45*
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales









Wow. That 34 minutes went by quickly. Seemed good while it lasted. It reminds me of Basil Poledouris -- or vice versa.

*Myaskovsky: Symphony No.17 In G Sharp Minor, Op.41*
Evgeny Svetlanov / Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra









I've had the Myaskovsky Symphony No. 27 recommended to me as his greatest, but out of the mere four of his many symphonies I've heard, I think I like the 17th the most. There is something martial or "rah-rah" flag waiving about the 27th that is not entirely to my taste. Ultimately I guess they are all martial in that they were composed for the state, but there seems to be a lot more feeling and warmth in this symphony.

Or maybe I think I keep hearing a lot of almost familiar quotes in this symphony. The themes are inspiring and memorable.


----------



## Weston

pmsummer said:


> PIANO TRIO IN D MINOR OP. 120
> *Gabriel Fauré*
> PIANO TRIO IN A MINOR (1914)
> *Maurice Ravel*
> TRIO
> *Philippe Hersant*
> Trio Cérès
> 
> Oehms Classics - Bayern Radio


The guy in the middle is breaking the fourth wall just a bit there and approaching the uncanny valley.

I may have nightmares. I imagine him not blinking.

(Actually it's kind of a cool effect.)


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Piano Concerto No.22 K.482 in E Flat Major. Kristian Bezuidenhout piano, Freiburger Barockorchester, Petra Müllejans. On the wireless and very nice.


----------



## brotagonist

This is the second of the three operas I purchased recently. I've been working up to it slowly. Very slowly.









Wagner Parsifal
Kubelik/Bavarian RSO

I just finished listening to the first two discs, which are the entirety of Act I, while following the libretto. I am nearly speechless  What a performance!

The first act is over 1 hour 45 minutes in length, so I had had cold feet, putting off the libretto listen until this evening. The break is perfectly chosen, just after Kundry disappears, so the second disc starts with Gurnemanz and Parsifal entering the Hall of the Grail. I feel that the performance is recorded much quieter than the majority of my CDs (I had the volume at -12db, while I normally listen at -20db, often even -24db), but the dynamic range of the recording is huge, with the orchestral peaks being almost too much (especially late at night, which it fortunately isn't, yet) and the boys and youths choirs from the apex and middle of the dome being too little. This is the only complaint I might entertain: I could often barely hear the words the boys sang, but, considering that they are intentionally positioned at various tiers in the dome, and the celestial effect gained, it diminishes not the profound effect of the performance. The second and third acts are each a more comfortable disc in length, so I am less intimidated. I hope to hear the second tomorrow, if possible.

I feel like I am hearing the work for the first time. I used to own Goodall/Welsh NO in the '90s, but it had never made any memorable impression on me. I am not in any way suggesting that it is the fault of the performance, but of me: I was not ready for it at the time.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Beethoven's 9th again. Because apparently I'm totally addicted to it!


----------



## SimonNZ

Scriabin's Etudes - Alexander Paley, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Sting quartets *
*Alban Berg Quartett *
Now playing Opus 18 no 2 and 6 
Opus 134


----------



## brotagonist

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm listening to Beethoven's 9th again. Because apparently I'm totally addicted to it!


It's hard not to be. The last movement has to be one of the supreme highs in all of music. Just wait until you discover that there are literally hundreds upon hundreds of such highs  Sometimes they snag you immediately; sometimes they sneak up on you when you aren't expecting it: when you're hooked, you're hooked.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky / Riccardo Muti*

Now playing:: Ballet suites and Hamlet Op.67


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gesualdo - Madrigal Books 5*
Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2013]

Waking at 5.30, counting sheep was no good. Counting string quartets, on the other hand...
But not listening to string quartets, and needing something more contemplative at this hour. Hence Gesualdo.


----------



## Turangalîla

I _love _Mendelssohn!


----------



## Turangalîla

PS, Turnabout, Gesualdo's fifth and sixth madrigal collections are among the very greatest Renaissance creations IMO, great choice...


----------



## mirepoix

No work until tomorrow (for one of us, anyway. Heh) and so left to my own devices I'm beginning with Munch and the Boston Symphony - Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe.


----------



## Badinerie

I'll have some Mendelssohn then....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Harold en Italie* with Nobuko Imai on the viola. Love this work, always have. Love Davis's conducting of it, and love the genius that was Berlioz.


----------



## mirepoix

Tchaikovsky, New Philharmonia, Dorati.









Suite No. 3 in G. (as an aside, Gelsey Kirkland via Balanchine)


----------



## Blancrocher

Webern: Passacaglia, op. 1 (Boulez); music for string trio and string quartet (Emerson String Quartet)


----------



## Badinerie

My CD replacement for Argerich's Schumann lp just arrived. Wow already! Sounds great so far. 
I'll still bring the lp out on special occasions  Its worth posting the cover again though, well its a new CD!


----------



## mirepoix

My final listening for today (because I want time to have a nap before Madam comes home from work) is:









Respighi - Fontane Di Roma. Lorin Maazel, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel arias : Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau*


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1723-1786): Symphony No.4 in A Major

Kurt Redel conducting the Pro Arte Orchestra of Munich


----------



## Badinerie

In by myself, Hogwood's Handel Messiah time! Lovely Argo set Elly Ameling Anne Reynolds Philip Langridge and Gwynne Howell.


----------



## Jeff W

Mixed non-classical and classical listening last night...









The classical portion of my listening began with the Brahms Violin Concerto and the Concerto for Violin and Cello. Henryk Szeryng played the solo violin and was joined by Janos Starker on the cello in the Brahms Double. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Next came a listen to the Symphonie Fantastique by Hector Berlioz. Charles Munch led the Boston Symphony Orchestra.









Last came the Symphony No. 3 of Hans Gal and the Symphony No. 3 of Robert Schumann. Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan.


----------



## BartokPizz

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Daniel Barenboim: BPO


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 performed by Jochum & the London SO:









*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*

On the way into work, I listened to Rachmaninov's Symphony No. 1 performed by Mariss Jansons & the St. Petersburg PO:


----------



## Vasks

_Another CD (this time a 2-disc set) that just arrived for me to preview_


----------



## JACE

GregMitchell said:


> *Harold en Italie* with Nobuko Imai on the viola. Love this work, always have. Love Davis's conducting of it, and love the genius that was Berlioz.


Yes, that's fantastic. The best version that I've heard!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet 77, No. 1*

I had to turn off talk radio and listen to something that actually makes sense.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Get it. There's loads of good stuff on it, including things he never revisited, like the Britten _Frank Bridge Variations_ and Vaughan Williams's _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_. Not all is gold (I feel he misunderstands the music of Berlioz), but there are enough gems to justify the purchase.


An assessment that mirrors my own.

But then, I'd buy the entire box set just for that 1960 Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius_ Fifth_.


----------



## hpowders

Badinerie said:


> In by myself, Hogwood's Handel Messiah time! Lovely Argo set Elly Ameling Anne Reynolds Philip Langridge and Gwynne Howell.
> 
> View attachment 55645


Let me know when you finally get to the Hallelujah Chorus so I can stand.


----------



## Celiac Artery

Been a busy two weeks, I will post what I have been listening to in the past handful of days:

Bach: Mass in B Minor









Bach: Goldberg Variations
From Andras Schiff's Piano Solo box set

Haydn: String Quartets - "The Lark", "The Horseman", Op. 76 No. 1, "Fifths" and "Emperor"
























Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 9







(Karajan, BPO)


----------



## Pugg

​* Mozart : Cosi fan Tutte *. In English 
*Steber / Theebom / Peters/ Tucker and others*
Recorded 1952


----------



## Blancrocher

Dora Pejacevic: Violin Sonatas (Andrei Bielow, Oliver Triendl)


----------



## papsrus

Spending some time with the Chicago orchestra this morning

Beethoven Symphony No. 3, Chicago - Solti








Jacqueline Du Pre, The Greatest Recordings
Disc 2 -- Dvorak Cello Concerto in B minor Op. 104
Silent Woods, Op. 68 No. 5
Chicago Symphony Orchestra -- Barenboim


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Quartet No. 5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121
Drolc Quartet


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Berlioz - Harold en Italie - William Primrose - RPO - Sir Thomas Beecham









Recorded 13th and 15th November 1951 - guess I should have waited a couple of days to listen to this!

I prefer Davis' version, not least because this recording sounds quite 'dry' in places, but this is a valid and interesting interpretation. Beecham coaxes out a more melancholy and threatening opening to the first movement, yet also gives more pace to parts of this movement. Primrose plays in a way that gives a more tentative, hesitant atmosphere. Beecham then infuses more tension into the development of the pilgrim's march, Primrose gives a more underplayed rendition of Harold witnessing and reflecting on the pilgrims ... and so it goes on, giving an alternative vision of Berlioz' concerto-that's-not-a-concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Piano and Orchestra*


----------



## brotagonist

This is the last of my newly acquired instrumental albums that I can still consider _new_, so I am giving it a little wake-up spin this morning:









Haydn Piano Sonatas 32, 47, 53, 59
Emanuel Ax

Right at the moment it is sounding like distant music from a distant time. Ok, it is from a distant time  It is so lovely, so pastoral, so energetic, so present! All at once.


----------



## Badinerie

Found this lp in me shed whilst looking for some Spike Jones. Prelude to The Tempest is pretty wild and Finlandia is spectacularly creepy. Love it!
Edited to add; His Tapiola is very mesmeric. dark dramatic. Superb. Love the woodwind.


----------



## opus55

Chopin waltzes
_Alice Sara Ott_


----------



## rrudolph

Prokofiev: The Meeting of the Volga and the Don








Barber: Cello Concerto/Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra








Bartok: Violin Concerto #2/Rhapsody #1/Rhapsody #2








Sibelius: Symphony #2/Symphony #6


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Found this lp in me shed whilst looking for some Spike Jones. Prelude to The Tempest is pretty wild and Finlandia is spectacularly creepy. Love it!


_Baddie_, _Finlandia_ isn't 'creepy.' Try again, Darling. _;D_


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Baddie_, _Finlandia_ isn't 'creepy.' Try again, Darling. _;D_


Ok luv...it Broods majestically !


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, The Mermaid*


----------



## JACE

Headphone Hermit said:


> Berlioz - Harold en Italie - William Primrose - RPO - Sir Thomas Beecham
> 
> View attachment 55657
> 
> 
> Recorded 13th and 15th November 1951 - guess I should have waited a couple of days to listen to this!
> 
> I prefer Davis' version, not least because this recording sounds quite 'dry' in places, but this is a valid and interesting interpretation. Beecham coaxes out a more melancholy and threatening opening to the first movement, yet also gives more pace to parts of this movement. Primrose plays in a way that gives a more tentative, hesitant atmosphere. Beecham then infuses more tension into the development of the pilgrim's march, Primrose gives a more underplayed rendition of Harold witnessing and reflecting on the pilgrims ... and so it goes on, giving an alternative vision of Berlioz' concerto-that's-not-a-concerto.


HH,

I've never heard Beecham's "Harold in Italy." But I do have & enjoy Munch's recording with the Boston SO, another "Harold" that features *William Primrose*. An excellent performance also. 

If it's Berlioz, you can hardly go wrong with Charles Munch & Colin Davis!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier Book One 13-24.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Continuing with this new arrival from yesterday, Weiss plays beautifully but tends to play the faster preludes a bit faster than I am accustomed to with Leonhardt, Schiff and Jarrett as my reference points. Thankfully, his fugues are rock solid in the traditional manner.

Just one of many, many fine performances of WTC Book One.

Now on to Book Two!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Ok luv...it Broods majestically !


_So well_ expressed.

_LOVE_ it.

Like Chanel said, 'dress' like you wish to be perceived.

_;D_

<Kiss.>


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> This is the last of my newly acquired instrumental albums that I can still consider _new_, so I am giving it a little wake-up spin this morning:
> 
> View attachment 55659
> 
> 
> Haydn Piano Sonatas 32, 47, 53, 59
> Emanuel Ax
> 
> Right at the moment it is sounding like distant music from a distant time. Ok, it is from a distant time  It is so lovely, so pastoral, so energetic, so present! All at once.


I have that recording too. I'm going to pull it out and give it a listen.


----------



## Badinerie

I'm still a bit 'high' from that Boult Tapiola (It is _not_ going back in the shed!)
I have moved on to Alexander Gibson with the LSO. Sibelius's 5th. Thats bringing me home. Gibson always had an affinity with Sibelius.


----------



## Stavrogin

Dvorak's piano concerto - Andras Schiff


----------



## senza sordino

Purcell Fantasias for viols, nice for the first thing in the morning








from my local library. I don't know the Brahms SQs. The Brahms SQs have had little impact on our SQ voting list, and I wanted to know why. The chamber music of Brahms always gets such high praise, except for his string quartets, it seems. 
Brahms String Quartets #1&3 from disk one of








last night RVW Symphonies 3&5, Adrian Boult


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> I don't know the Brahms SQs. The Brahms SQs have had little impact on our SQ voting list, and I wanted to know why. The chamber music of Brahms always gets such high praise, except for his string quartets, it seems.


senza,

My impression is that Brahms' chamber music is generally at such an EXALTED level that Brahms' String Quartets are "merely" _very good_, whereas, say, the String Quintets and String Sextets are _superb_.

It's also been remarked that Brahms was very mindful of the tread of String Quartet masters behind him -- particularly Beethoven. So it's almost as if Brahms expressed himself more freely in chamber group configurations other than the traditional quartet. Just speculation, of course. But I think there may be something to it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Porgi amor"
_


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 55680


That photograph is so telling.

It's almost as if she's looking at the photographer while the man (Klemperer?) is kissing her and saying, "Look at the magnificent power that I have over all men, of whom this particular man is just one example. Isn't it _entirely_ awe-inspiring? Am _I_ not entirely awe-inspiring?"

...or am I reading too much into it?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> That photograph is so telling.
> 
> It's almost as if she's looking at the photographer while the man (Klemperer?) is kissing her and saying, "Look at the magnificent power that I have over all men, of whom this particular man is just one example. Isn't it _entirely_ awe-inspiring? Am _I_ not entirely awe-inspiring?"


_Ab-so-LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE-lyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy._

-- Only the man in the picture is her husband Walter Legge, artistic director and founder of EMI/Angel.

Legge told a friend of his before his marriage to the Duchess, "I am going to marry the most beautiful woman in Europe."

-- You're dead on though: She's fierce and she knows it. I just love her more than words can say.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two 1-6
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Books One and Two were recorded six months apart and the sound, which was a little boxy in Book One is brighter in Book Two.

It also sounds like Weiss is more inspired too by Two as these first 6 preludes and fugues are exciting and riveting.

I enjoyed these performances very much!


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> _"Porgi amor"
> _
> View attachment 55679
> View attachment 55680


Whoop! there she is...What a minx! and such a voice. 
Going to get my Die Fledermaus set out next. Rita Streich, Nicolai Gedda, Christ, Donch and Kunz . Karajan with the Philharmonia Orchestra. My new Stylus needs running in!


----------



## George O

Claudio Monteverdi (1567-1643): Selva Morale e Spirituale (1640)

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
Nigel Rogers, tenor
David Thomas, bass

Taverner Consort
Taverner Choir
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott, director

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1984


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Whoop! there she is...What a minx! and such a voice.
> Going to get my Die Fledermaus set out next. Rita Streich, Nicolai Gedda, Christ, Donch and Kunz . Karajan with the Philharmonia Orchestra. My new Stylus needs running in!


_God I'd love to hear the record of that _(with the right needle, toning arm, and turntable of course)_!!_


----------



## cjvinthechair

Alexander Lokshin - Symphony no. 1 'Requiem' 



Blaz Arnic - Symphony no. 5 'Partikulama' 



Elias Parish Alvars - Harp Concerto 



Magnar Am - 'Gratia' for harp & strings 




Why these...oh, I dunno; devoid of inspiration, just thought *A* might be a starting point. There's some lovely music here, though, perhaps the last (& shortest, if you've a moment!) best of all !


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 182 "King of Heaven, be Thou welcome"

For Palm Sunday - Weimar, 1714

Joshua Rifkin, cond.


----------



## JACE

Following Brotagonists' lead, I listened to Haydn's sonatas by Emmanuel Ax.










I'm now playing Sviatoslav Richter's Haydn sonata recordings.










Quite a sharp contrast in style: Ax's easy-going freshness and Richter's dour, immaculate control.


----------



## DaveS

Bruckner 7th. Furtwangler, BPO. April 1951 broadcast, via Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, 24 Preludes*

I didn't like Chopin until I heard this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Jean Martinon (1910-1976) elicits the illuminated gloss of the score, its constantly rising scales and chromatic harmonies after Wagner's _Tristan_, to which the organ and later thundering battery section sprinkles touches from Roussel, Ravel, and Faure."

A _bit _of an understatement, but I'll let it stand. _;D_

http://audaud.com/2010/02/florent-s...al-radio-orchestra-and-chorusjean-martinon-h/

Music of the gods.

The choruses about two-thirds of the way through _Psalm 47_ take you directly to Valhalla.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: string quartets (Arditti); Unsuk Chin: Cello Concerto (Myung-Whun Chung)


----------



## SimonNZ

Monteverdi's Selva Morale E Spirituale, disc six - Michel Corboz, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Naiad, Dryad, and Echo: "_Schlaft sie_?"










Strauss, _Rosenkavakier_, "_The Presentation of the Rose_"

Berg, _Altenberglieder_, "_Die Nachtigall"_

Lloyd Webber, _Requiem_, "_Pie Jesu_"



















Strauss, _"Ich wollt ein Strausslein binden," "Standchen"_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Jean Martinon (1910-1976) elicits the illuminated gloss of the score, its constantly rising scales and chromatic harmonies after Wagner's _Tristan_, to which the organ and later thundering battery section sprinkles touches from Roussel, Ravel, and Faure."
> 
> A _bit _of an understatement, but I'll let it stand. _;D_
> 
> http://audaud.com/2010/02/florent-s...al-radio-orchestra-and-chorusjean-martinon-h/
> 
> Music of the gods.
> 
> The choruses about two-thirds of the way through _Psalm 47_ take you directly to Valhalla.


I do wish the postage wasn't more than the price of the disc. I suppose eventually I'll just have to bite the bullet and pay up!


----------



## pmsummer

*11.11.11:11*










SYMPHONY NO.7
_mit Originalinstrumenten_
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

Archiv Produktion


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart - String Quartets
String Quartet No. 19, KV. 465 'Dissonance'
String Quartet No. 21 KV 575 D major
String Quartet No. 22 KV 589 B flat major
String Quartet No. 23 KV 590 F major*
Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G, rec 1999-2003]

One 'Haydn' quartet and three 'Prussians'. Great music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I do wish the postage wasn't more than the price of the disc. I suppose eventually I'll just have to bite the bullet and pay up!


Beauty is pain.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ said:


> Monteverdi's Selva Morale E Spirituale, disc six - Michel Corboz, cond.


I was listening to a different performance of this on You Tube. Thanks for posting the Corboz. I just ordered it.


----------



## Stavrogin

Stavrogin said:


> Dvorak's piano concerto - Andras Schiff


Damn - how good is that.
I had low expectations after reading some comments on it. Turns out I like it a lot; less than only a handful of piano concerti so far.


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> I was listening to a different performance of this on You Tube. Thanks for posting the Corboz. I just ordered it.


That box is a desert island set for me. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Badinerie

I need an Ariadne auf Naxos! A modern one first though. I've never heard the whole thing. (Shocking, I knooooow!)

The 1955 Die Fledermaus in Mono is wonderful but the lp is a little noisy. I usually have to wipe it off with a wet cloth before use. Well it is in its sixties!
Rita Streich kind of steals the show, heavy breathing and squeaking her way through the proceedings, and when she Duets with Schwartzkopf Well...sheer magic.

I'm finishing my headphone session tonight with another Recital CD from the Callas remasters. Whoever said Callas didnt have a beautiful singing voice should hear this! Madame Butterfly and Mimi are incredible. Suor Angelica; Senza Mama is on now and is stunning! I've had a great session tonight while the girls watch their Soaps and Dramas. Feel pretty drained. Supper time and an early night methinks!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I need an Ariadne auf Naxos! A modern one first though. I've never heard the whole thing. (Shocking, I knooooow!)
> 
> The 1955 Die Fledermaus in Mono is wonderful but the lp is a little noisy. I usually have to wipe it off with a wet cloth before use. Well it is in its sixties!
> Rita Streich kind of steals the show, heavy breathing and squeaking her way through the proceedings, and when she Duets with Schwartzkopf Well...sheer magic.
> 
> I'm finishing my headphone session tonight with another Recital CD from the Callas remasters. Whoever said Callas didnt have a beautiful singing voice should hear this! Madame Butterfly and Mimi are incredible. Suor Angelica; Senza Mama is on now and is stunning! I've had a great session tonight while the girls watch their Soaps and Dramas. Feel pretty drained. Supper time and an early night methinks!


Have you '_EV-ER_'?--- '_NE-VER_.'

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Well, the Karajan/Schwarzkopf/Philharmonia for me is the Performance of the Ages, but if its 'modern' you must have, then I'd look toward the DG Sinopoli/Voight/Dessay/Staatskapelle Dresden, myself. 
_
;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> I need an Ariadne auf Naxos! A modern one first though. I've never heard the whole thing. (Shocking, I knooooow!)
> 
> The 1955 Die Fledermaus in Mono is wonderful but the lp is a little noisy. I usually have to wipe it off with a wet cloth before use. Well it is in its sixties!
> Rita Streich kind of steals the show, heavy breathing and squeaking her way through the proceedings, and when she Duets with Schwartzkopf Well...sheer magic.
> 
> I'm finishing my headphone session tonight with another Recital CD from the Callas remasters. Whoever said Callas didnt have a beautiful singing voice should hear this! Madame Butterfly and Mimi are incredible. Suor Angelica; Senza Mama is on now and is stunning! I've had a great session tonight while the girls watch their Soaps and Dramas. Feel pretty drained. Supper time and an early night methinks!


The Schwarzkopf/Karajan is _hors councours_ for *Ariadne auf Naxos*, and the sound, though mono, is still pretty good.

I love their work on that *Die Fledermaus* too, though I wouldn't say Streich steals the show. Schwarzkopf is equally brilliant as Rosalinde, her _Czardas_ irresistible.

As for Callas's Puccini. Well it was the first Callas recital I owned (the only one available at the time) and I played my LP to death. It's another of Callas's classics. Most Puccini recitals sound a bit samey, but Callas so clearly differentiates between the various characters, that there is absolutely no sense of monotony.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The Schwarzkopf/Karajan is _hors councours_ for *Ariadne auf Naxos*, and the sound, though mono, is still pretty good.
> 
> I love their work on that *Die Fledermaus* too, though I wouldn't say Streich steals the show. Schwarzkopf is equally brilliant as Rosalinde, her _Czardas_ irresistible.
> 
> As for Callas's Puccini. Well it was the first Callas recital I owned (the only one available at the time) and I played my LP to death. It's another of Callas's classics. Most Puccini recitals sound a bit samey, but Callas so clearly differentiates between the various characters, that there is absolutely no sense of monotony.


Funnily enough, that was the very first Callas cd_ I_ ever ordered when I was beginning to research her early-to-mid fifties _oeuvre_ in earnest. _;D_

Needless to say, my life-- dramatic as it already _is_-- changed _dramatically_ after that. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. I just kept buying everything by her and never looked back.


----------



## Balthazar

Loving Musica Antiqua Köln's performance of *Telemann Wind Concertos*. These are fantastic - going into heavy rotation.

Glenn Gould's 1955 recording of *Bach's Goldberg Variations*. This might be my Desert Island Disc #1.

Finally, *Virgil Thomson's Four Saints in Three Acts* with libretto by Gertrude Stein. I'm having difficulty determining where the joke begins and where it ends...


----------



## pmsummer

*11.11.11:11*










L'HOMME ARMÉ MASSES
*Josquin des Prés*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips; director

Gimell


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D, No. 3 in C
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## Badinerie

I'll probably end up with both, and a DVD!. Thank you both for the endorsements. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

This is an excellent collection of contemporary British piano works. The Searle and Matthew-Walker Sonatas are the thorniest, but if you can take Tippett, then these shouldn't pose a problem. Very good sound.



















Fun fact: If the image is too large from Amazon, then it's easy to edit the link to reduce the size. For example, the original link for the front cover is this: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81VNgKpxnNL._SL1429_.jpg

The "SL" number refers to the size in pixels, so all you have to do is change it to about 600 instead of 1429 in this case. 600 seems to produce a large enough image. Now, not all of Amazon's contain a size element, so in that case there isn't much one can do unless you download it and manually re-size it.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two, Preludes & Fugues 7-12
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

This is shaping up to be quite a fine performance of Book Two.
Mercifully, Weiss ignores all repeats, so I don't have to sit there all day.
Finer than his performance of Book One so far.
Next are preludes and fugues 13-24.


----------



## SimonNZ

Karel Husa's String Quartet No.3 - Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## pmsummer

*11.11.11:11*










A PASTORAL SYMPHONY
_Symphony No.3_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult, conductor

EMI


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schoenberg*: Violin Concerto, w. Zeitlin/BRSO/Kubelik (rec.1972); Chamber Symphony 1, w. ACO/Chailly (rec.1985).


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> That photograph is so telling.
> 
> It's almost as if she's looking at the photographer while the man (Klemperer?) is kissing her and saying, "Look at the magnificent power that I have over all men, of whom this particular man is just one example. Isn't it _entirely_ awe-inspiring? Am _I_ not entirely awe-inspiring?"
> 
> ...or am I reading too much into it?


Well, Klemps was a serial skirt-chaser. She's doing pretty well, keeping him at half an arm's length.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> senza,
> 
> My impression is the Brahms' chamber music is generally at such an EXALTED level that Brahms' String Quartets are "merely" _very good_, whereas, say, the String Quintets and String Sextets are _superb_.
> 
> It's also been remarked that Brahms was very mindful of the tread of String Quartet masters behind him -- particularly Beethoven. So it's almost as if Brahms expressed himself more freely in chamber group configurations other than the traditional quartet. Just speculation, of course. But I think there may be something to it.


For some time, I too favored the String Quintets and String Sextets. I now find them drab and predictable, in comparison to his String Quartets. The Clarinet Quintet is quite another matter. Arguably, his best chamber work.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I think that most people who know Pärt only through his "spiritual" pieces would be shocked at how dark, dissonant, and just plain violent is his music from the 60s and 70s! I actually prefer his earlier music. This is a superb recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> HH,
> 
> I've never heard Beecham's "Harold in Italy." But I do have & enjoy Munch's recording with the Boston SO, another "Harold" that features *William Primrose*. An excellent performance also.
> 
> If it's Berlioz, you can hardly go wrong with Charles Munch & Colin Davis!


Re "Harold", let's not forget Causse/JEG, and for honorable mention, Zuckerman/Dutoit.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, you guys are listening to interesting things tonight.

Following the ebullient Ms. Blair, I'm listening to Psalm 47 rise to Valhalla. Unfortunately, not with Martinon conducting.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mozart, _Vesperae solemnes de confessore_, "_Laudate Dominum_"


















_"A Hero's Deeds in Battle"_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, you guys are listening to interesting things tonight.
> 
> Following the ebullient Ms. Blair, I'm listening to Psalm 47 rise to Valhalla. Unfortunately, not with Martinon conducting.


I haven't heard that one, but I've heard just about every other _Psalm 47._

That said, the Martinon by way of contrast is kind of like a trick Hennessee Viper Venom compared to a Z-06 Corvette.

Even with their best efforts its just no contest.


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with this album, Gurrelieder.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Benchmark Butterfly










That's my girl!

Hell hath no fury like a Diva supoenaed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Ah, there it is on YouTube.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Ah, there it is on YouTube.







(20:20-22:50)


----------



## brotagonist

I've been slightly distracted with a little bit of shopping, which I have fortunately concluded, so I am back to listening to:









Shostakovich : 24 Preludes and Fugues
Sherbakov

I'm going to try to seriously listen to this one. So far, it sure sounds a lot like Bach  but I'm sure there's some Shostakovich in there, if I would only listen.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: Acts 2 & 3

Absolutely delicious music.


----------



## pmsummer

*11.11.11:11*










THE WOUND-DRESSER
_Libretto by Walt Whitman_
FEARFUL SYMMETRIES
*John Adams*
Sanford Sylvan, baritone
Orchestra of St. Luke's
John Adams, conductor

Nonesuch


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to Barbirolli's recording of Mahler's Ninth with the Berlin PO in this set:










*Mahler - The Complete Works: 150th Anniversary Edition*
This is a terrific collection. And relatively inexpensive too.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two, Preludes and Fugues 13-24.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

This concludes my two day journey of WTC Books One and Two with Kenneth Weiss performing on a beautiful harpsichord built by Andreas Ruckers in Antwerp in 1646, meticulously restored, of course.

Book Two with Weiss will be spending a lot of time on my turntable. It is a towering performance of this Mt. Everest of keyboard music.

Not so much time with Weiss' Book One unfortunately, as I prefer Gustav Leonhardt on harpsichord and Keith Jarrett and the young unmannered András Schiff on piano in this music.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Violin Concerto No.19 in G Minor

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss -- Rainer Kussmaul, violin


----------



## samurai

Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10 in E Minor, Op.93, *performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker.
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.3 in D Major, D 82; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, D 485 and Symphony No.8 in B Minor, D 759 {"Unfinished"}. *All three works feature the London Symphony Orchestra under Witold Rowicki.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.10 and Symphony No.5 in F Major, Op.76*, both featuring Nikolaus Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Symphonies 8&9 Disk Two from








My parents came over and I selected this to listen to. (See my recent post in the random thoughts thread to understand my dilemma).
Ravel Orchestra works (minus Bolero, I don't need to ever hear that again)
Mother Goose, Rapsodie Espagnole, la Valse, Pavane for a dead princess, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Valse Nobles et Sentimentales, Daphnis and Chloe suite no 2 etc








When my parents left I listened to 
Mahler 10 







Thus completes my personal Mahler Symphony Cycle. It took two months and I had to buy three CDs to complete the cycle, #3, 8 and 10.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_La Traviata_, Act I

After dancing the_ brindisi_ on the table they're _going to__ need _that oxygen bottle to keep up with you, girl.


----------



## Bruce

I'm listening to some organ music tonight.

Bolcom - Free Fantasia on O Zion Haste and How Firm a Foundation.
Mendelssohn - Overture to Paulus transcribed for organ on...









Bach - Trio Sonata No. 1 in E-flat, BWV 525









Brahms - Fugue in A-flat minor









I don't really care for this much, but every once in a while I've just got to listen to something in A-flat minor. Organ music doesn't strike me as Brahms's strong suit.

And finally, a beautiful piece by Johan Gottfried Walther - Partita on the Choral Meinem Jesum lass ich nicht.


----------



## Weston

*Stenhammer: Two Sentimental Romances*
Niklas Willen / Swedish Chamber Orchestra









Yep. The title sums it up pretty well.



Kontrapunctus said:


> I think that most people who know Pärt only through his "spiritual" pieces would be shocked at how dark, dissonant, and just plain violent is his music from the 60s and 70s! I actually prefer his earlier music. This is a superb recording.


By total coincidence I am listening to Pärt as well, and I agree with the above.

*Pärt: Symphony No. 3 *
Paavo Jarvi / Estonian National Symphony Orchestra









Something incredibly ancient, primordial and mystical emerges from this work and hits me deep in the amygdalae. It feels like sub-lingual communication.

I am too tired to listen to any more tonight. Perhaps a cold is catching me.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Teixidor (1752-ca.1811): String Quartet No.1 in B Flat

Cambini Quartet of Munich: Miguel Simarro and Ulrike Cramer, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola -- Jan Kunkel, cello


----------



## michaels

Sarah Chang and Placido Domingo
Fire and Ice

The Carmen Fantasy is so much fun to listen to!


----------



## Triplets

Claude Debussy, Preludes, Book I, Peter Frankl, on an old Vox recording. Deeply satisfying


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It took me a while to warm up to French chamber music... but Faure and Saint-Saëns were certainly among those who changed my opinion.


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to Sir John Barbirolli & the Philharmonia Orchestra perform Elgar's Symphony No. 1:










I've never heard this before. It's powerful. More powerful than I expected.


----------



## opus55

Johan Christian Julius Sibelius (1865-1957)

*Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä conducting_

Two nights, two different versions - Final 1919 and Original 1915.


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting of with : *Chopin.*
*Alexandre Tharaud*


----------



## starthrower

Found a pile of Mahler CDs at the library by Berstein, Tilson Thomas, and Boulez.
Starting with this one.


----------



## opus55

*Béla Bartók*
Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 2, Sz. 76
_Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Lambert Orkis, piano_

*Johannes Brahms*
Clarinet Sonata in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
_David Shifrin, clarinet
Carol Rosenberger, piano_


----------



## JACE

Sibelius: Tone Poems / Osmo Vänskä, Lahti SO


----------



## KenOC

Sculthorpe, Cello Dreaming (1998). Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti. Superb stuff on this disc.


----------



## Pugg

*Bernard Haitink *

Beethoven symphony no 7, now playing


----------



## KenOC

Parsadanian's Symphony No. 2, "Maritiro Sarian." A very nice big-boned symphony in the Shostakovich style. Svetlanov with the State Symphony Orchestra of the USSR. Recommended for those who like that sort of thing (I do).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

Wagner / Berlioz.

Found it yesterday and as big fan of Agnes Baltsa.
Not so well handled unfortunately .
But for € 2,50:lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: string quartets 1-5 (Pacifica); Sebastian Currier: music for violin and piano (Yehonatan Berick, Laura Melton)


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 14_
Eric Le Sage, piano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58_
Arthur Schoonderwoerd, fortepiano
Cristofori


----------



## Pugg

​
For a bit of fun: *Mozart*

Die Heitere Mozart.
Naughty songs :lol:


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> _La Traviata_, Act I
> 
> After dancing the_ brindisi_ on the table they're _going to__ need _that oxygen bottle to keep up with you, girl.


As long as they dont get the Oxygen and the Helium mixed up!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Silence. That's it! 

Couldn't decide what to listen to this morning so I went for nothing.

Of course I could be listening to John Cage's 4'33"


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> Silence. That's it!
> 
> Couldn't decide what to listen to this morning so I went for nothing.
> 
> Of course I could be listening to John Cage's 4'33"


There's deep wisdom in that.

It's 12:45 AM in the states. I shall go to bed now and listen to that music in my mind.

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> Silence. That's it!
> 
> Couldn't decide what to listen to this morning so I went for nothing.
> 
> Of course I could be listening to John Cage's 4'33"


Its much better on Vinyl though


----------



## mirepoix

Definitely in a ballet mood for the past few days. I wonder if it's too late for me to make a career change? In any case:









Adam: Giselle - Covent Garden Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## science

View attachment 55758


Something sweet.


----------



## dgee

Someone smart could come up with an algorithm for extracting all the 4'33" joke posts from TC and then we could have some sort of tournament and announce a winner. It would take forever but I'm sure we'd have some fun along the way. Maybe

Anyhow, I was in the mood for something different so I put on this. Rather nice - especially the A major!









Speaking of algorithms, I found the above courtesy of a "from the same artist" while listening to Gawriloff lay waste (in the best possible way) to this:


----------



## SimonNZ

Tristan Murail's Le Lac - Argento Chamber Ensemble


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Impromptu Op. 142 No. 4 in F minor; No. 3 in B-Flat Major (Martijn van den Hoek).









F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione'; Symphony No. 35 in B-Flat Major (Nicholas Ward; Northern Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## jim prideaux

this morning I have (almost reluctantly) put the new Marcin Wasilewski Trio album to one side to listen to a new arrival-Nielsen 3rd symphony, Maskarade overture and the Clarinet Concerto-a Bis recording, Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O with Olle Schill as soloist...

as I have probably 'banged on' about on earlier posts I personally prefer the earlier Nielsen symphonies and was particularly impressed with Myung Whun Chung's recording of the 1st......so a second hand copy (not that you would know it was second hand!) from the ever reliable zoverstocks appeared and it was difficult to ignore!

I also took the opportunity to order another Myung Whun Chung recording, the violin concerto (with Dong Suk Kang as soloist) and the 5th symphony........while I do listen repeatedly to the earlier symphonies I do find it particularly interesting to compare interpretations of the latter works-Blomstedt,although critically acclaimed leaves me a little'cold'!


----------



## jim prideaux

samurai said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10 in E Minor, Op.93, *performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker.
> Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.3 in D Major, D 82; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, D 485 and Symphony No.8 in B Minor, D 759 {"Unfinished"}. *All three works feature the London Symphony Orchestra under Witold Rowicki.
> Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.10 and Symphony No.5 in F Major, Op.76*, both featuring Nikolaus Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


Looking for assistance-real 'aficionado' of Harnoncourt ie Brahms, Beethoven and particularly later Dvorak symphonies and would dearly like to get hold of his recordings of the 3rd and 5th but cannot find them on either Amazon or Amazon Uk-what gives?

second enquiry-really taken with Myung Whun Chung as a conductor notic ethat he has DG recordings of Dvorak symphonies-they appear expensive and possibly difficult to get hold of!-anyone out there any advice?-worth the bother?


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1687-1764): Violin Sonata in A Major, Op.3,No.2

Harmonie Universelle: Florian Deuter and Monica Waisman, violins


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rossini : The Barber of Seville.*
*Berganza / Ghiaurov/ Corena* a.o 
My personal all time favorite.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> As long as they dont get the Oxygen and the Helium mixed up!


Too late.

The party's already at a respectable level.

_;D_


----------



## George O

William Alwyn (1905-1985):

Symphony No. 3 (1955-1956)

Symphonic Prelude, The Magic Island (1952)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / William Alwyn

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1972


----------



## Morimur

*M.R. Shajarian | P. Meshkatian - (2005) Bidad*


----------



## Weston

Coming up on 1000 pages. That's nearly one quarter of the way to Current Listening Vol. I size. 

I am pleased to have kept up with every post on this one so far.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> William Alwyn (1905-1985):
> 
> Symphony No. 3 (1955-1956)
> 
> Symphonic Prelude, The Magic Island (1952)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra / William Alwyn
> 
> on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1972


I have the CD of this, which sounds great. I can only imagine what the 'record' sounds like on a good system. . .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I cherish Levine's BPO _Benvenutto Cellini Overture _above all others: inspirited, dashing, rhythmically-precise, drama.









Reiner's Beethoven's Fifth, last movement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Silence. That's it!
> 
> Couldn't decide what to listen to this morning so I went for nothing.
> 
> Of course I could be listening to John Cage's 4'33"


But wasn't the re-mix of that taken down on You Tube due to copyright infringement?


----------



## Jeff W

Got my listening started last night with Arthur Honegger's Symphony No. 2 and 3 along with Igor Stravinksy's Concerto for String Orchestra. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.









Next came a listen to Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 7. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Toning it down, I went next with Felix Mendelssohn's two String Quintets. The Sharon Quartet was joined by Petra Vahle on second viola for the quintets.









Lastly, some of Franz Schubert's chamber music. The Trout Quintet (in which the performers are: Jos can Immerseel on fortepiano, Vera Beths on violin, Anner Bylsma on cello, Jurgen Kussmaul on viola and Marji Danilow on double bass) and the Arpeggione Sonata (in which Anner Bylsma played it on a five stringed violoncello piccolo and Jos van Immerseel played the fortepiano).


----------



## Orfeo

*In Celebration of the Dismantling of the Berlin Wall (25th Anniversary)*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Symphony no. VIII in F major, op. 93.
Symphony no. IX in D minor, op. 125.
-Gwyneth Jones, Schwarz, Kollo, Kurt Moll.
-The Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna State Opera/Leonard Bernstein.

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Symphony no. V in D major "Reformation."
-The Berlin Philharmonic/Herbert von Karajan.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. V in B-flat major.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Eugen Jochum (Dec. 3-4, 1986).

*Franz Schubert *
Symphony no. III in D major, D 200.
Symphony no. IX in C major, D944.
-The Berlin Philharmonic/Karl Bohm.

*Johannes Brahms*
Concerto for Violin, Cello, & Orchestra.
-Gidon Kremer (violin) & Mischa Maisky (cello).
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> I have the CD of this, which sounds great. I can only imagine what the 'record' sounds like on a good system. . .


----------



## rrudolph

Hold all my calls...I'm going to be busy for a while.

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Itullian

rrudolph said:


> Hold all my calls...I'm going to be busy for a while.
> 
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> View attachment 55777


Straight through?


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> this morning I have (almost reluctantly) put the new Marcin Wasilewski Trio album to one side to listen to a new arrival-Nielsen 3rd symphony, Maskarade overture and the Clarinet Concerto-a Bis recording, Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O with Olle Schill as soloist...
> 
> as I have probably 'banged on' about on earlier posts I personally prefer the earlier Nielsen symphonies and was particularly impressed with Myung Whun Chung's recording of the 1st......so a second hand copy (not that you would know it was second hand!) from the ever reliable zoverstocks appeared and it was difficult to ignore!
> 
> I also took the opportunity to order another Myung Whun Chung recording, the violin concerto (with Dong Suk Kang as soloist) and the 5th symphony........while I do listen repeatedly to the earlier symphonies I do find it particularly interesting to compare interpretations of the latter works-*Blomstedt,although critically acclaimed leaves me a little'cold'!*


I feel the same way about Blomstedt's Nielsen. I much prefer Schmidt. ...Will have to investigate Chung!


----------



## Pugg

My very favorite recital disc: *Elena Souliotis*!


----------



## rrudolph

Itullian said:


> Straight through?


Yup. Is there any other way?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Corelli*: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, w. Goodman (rec.1992).


----------



## cjvinthechair

GregMitchell said:


> Silence. That's it!
> 
> Couldn't decide what to listen to this morning so I went for nothing.
> 
> Of course I could be listening to John Cage's 4'33"


Coincidentally, I have a new work out, called 4:34. I'm told it's a little derivative, but...ah, perfect peace while listening !

Sorry, what do you mean - 'plagiarism' ?!


----------



## Vasks

*Gade - Concert Overture: Echoes from Ossian (Schmidt/cpo)
R. Schumann - Piano Quintet (Cherubini Qrt & Zacharias/EMI)
Waldteufel - Waltz: L'Estudiantina (Swierczewski/Nimbus)*


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
QUIET CITY
*Aaron Copland*
Philip Smith, trumpet
Thomas Stacy, cor anglais
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## George O

Seoirse Bodley (1933- )

Symphony for Chamber Orchestra

New Irish Chamber Orchestra / Seoirse Bodley

Arthur Duff (1899-1956)

Echoes of Georgian Dublin

New Irish Chamber Orchestra / André Prieur

on NIRC (New Irish Recording Company) (Dublin), from 1974


----------



## JACE

Listening to Sibelius' Symphony No. 2 & The Swan of Tuonela, as performed by Barbirolli & the Hallé:










This version is actually growing on me. It's not as electric as the more famous recording with the Royal Phil. Instead, this Hallé version is more deliberate. But it gradually develops a rugged grandeur of its own.


----------



## Mahlerian

Straight through, last night -
Wagner: Parsifal
Ventris, Naef, Zurich Opera Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Haitink









Not the best production, really (very bare stage, ignoring the visual aspects of the libretto), but at least the conducting is pretty good.


----------



## Clayton

Stradella: La Susanna
Oratorio per musica (1681)
Emanuela Galli (Susanna), Barbara Zanichelli (Daniele), Roberto Balconi (Testo), Luca Dordolo (Secondo Giudice) & Matteo Bellotto (Primo Giudice)
Ensemble Aurora, Enrico Gatti
Recorded in Preggio (Chiesa S. Francesco), Italy in July 2003 (April 2014 release)


----------



## Clayton

Lully: Proserpine
Salomé Haller (Proserpine), Bénédicte Tauran (La Paix), Stéphanie d'Oustrac (Cérès); Hjördis Thébault (La Victoire), Blandine Staskiewicz (Aréthuse, Cyané), Cyril Auvity (Alphée), François-Nicolas Geslot (Mercure), Benoît Arnould (Ascalaphe), Marc Labonnette (Jupiter, Crinise), Pierre-Yves Pruvot (La Discorde) & Joao Fernandes (Pluton)
Le Concert Spirituel, 
Hervé Niquet
Recorded in Versailles and Poissy in September 2006 and November 2007


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


>


You've got to be kitten me.

Purrfect.

I love it. _;D_


----------



## pmsummer

LUDI MUSICI
*Samuel Scheidt*
Les Sacqueboutiers

Naïve


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ravel*: Piano Concerti, w. AdL (rec.1972), ABM (rec.1957), MA (rec.1967).








View attachment 55791


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Symphony No. 34, first movement









Entire disc









Entire disc









_Kreutzer_

Charm can be deceptive and beauty can be fleeting-- but Mozart and Beethoven are FOR-_EVA_. _;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Borodin* birthday (1833), and *Q. Porter* (1966) and *Piston * (1976) death days.


----------



## George O

*By special request*










Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953)

Symphonic Poem, Tintagel

Northern Ballad No. 1

Symphonic Poem, The Garden of Fand

Mediterranean

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1972


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953)
> 
> Symphonic Poem, Tintagel
> 
> Northern Ballad No. 1
> 
> Symphonic Poem, The Garden of Fand
> 
> Mediterranean
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult
> 
> on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1972


Hail _Lyrita_! Hail _Boult_! Hail _Bax_!

That Tintagel absolutely_ triumphs_.


----------



## Jos

Had tickets for a Hillary Hahn concert this evening, unfortunately it is canceled because miss Hahn is taken ill. I wish her a speedy recovery and hopefuly there will be another chance to hear her perform.

Instead this evening : Ashkenazy plays pianoconcerto 2 and 3 by Bartok
London Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Sir Georg Solti
An excellent Decca London pressing from 1980.


----------



## fjf

Great performance!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Handel*: Concerti Grossi, Op. 3, w. JEG (rec.1980); Suites for Keyboard, w. Jarrett (rec.1993).


----------



## JACE

More Barbirolli, via Spotify:










Brahms: Piano Concertos (with Daniel Barenboim); Haydn Variations; Academic Festival & Tragic Overtures / NPO, VPO

The Serkin/Szell/Cleveland Brahms PCs are my "standard" set. Their interpretation is full-blast INTENSITY, pedal to the metal.

At the opposite end of the spectrum, Barbirolli and Barenboim take their sweet time, smelling each and every rose along the way. Never thought I'd hear such melting lyricism in these works.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George O said:


> Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953)
> 
> Symphonic Poem, Tintagel
> 
> Northern Ballad No. 1
> 
> Symphonic Poem, The Garden of Fand
> 
> Mediterranean
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult
> 
> on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1972


Gosh that brought back memories. I had that very LP many moons ago.


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> More Barbirolli, via Spotify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Piano Concertos (with Daniel Barenboim); Haydn Variations; Academic Festival & Tragic Overtures / NPO, VPO
> 
> The Serkin/Szell/Cleveland Brahms PCs are benchmarks. Their interpretation is full-blast INTENSITY, pedal to the metal.
> 
> At the opposite end of the spectrum, Barbirolli and Barenboim take their sweet time, smelling each and every rose along the way. Never thought I'd hear such melting lyricism in these works.


My fav ...................


----------



## papsrus

Brahms -- The Cello Sonatas (DG)
Rostropovich, Serkin








I tend to agree with those who observe that the cello is a bit too prominent here, the piano a little distant.


----------



## SixFootScowl

George Szell conducting:


----------



## omega

*Paganini*
_Violin Concerto n°5_
Salvatore Accardo | Charles Dutoit | London Philharmonic Orchestra








*Rodrigo*
_Concierto de Aranjuez_
_Fantasia para un gentilhombre_
Pepe Romero | Sir Neville Marriner | Academy of St-Martin-In-The-Fields








*Piazzolla*
_Histoire du Tango_ - Works for flute and guitare
Cécile Daroux (flute) | Pablo Marquez (guitare)


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi: 3rd book of madrigals (La Venexiana)


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMIST
*Monteverdi, Du Prez, Mainerio, Anonymous, Ortiz, Le Jeune, Pickett*
Philip Pickett - arrangements, recorders, crumhorns, curtals, racketts, shawms, cornamusen, pan pipes, organ, gittern, symphony, chalumeau
Catherine Bott - soprano
Stephen Henderson - percussion, xylophone, bells, timpani
David Roblou - organ & harpsichord
Pavlo Beznosiuk - medieval fiddle & baroque violin/viola
Tom Finucane - lute & gittern
Anthony Pleeth - baroque cello

Decca


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 183 "They will put you under a ban"

For Exaudi - Leipzig, 1725

John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## millionrainbows

On the radio, in the car, I heard the piece ASH by composer Michael Torke, during the usual 5 o'clock traffic. I was struck by this music; it was using traditional I-V movement, but seemed kind of "stuck" in an endless series of V-I's. Unusual. Yet, very pretty. This was modern, for sure, yet, it gave all the security of tradition in its orchestration and dynamics. Was it minimalism of some variety? I waited until the end, and they announced who it was. Torke? I've heard of him somewhere...no, not the folk guy from the Monkees, different spelling...but I liked this music, and wanted to possess it.

At home, several days later, while digging through my 5000-plus CDs, I came across an Argo disc of...Michael Torke! To my surprise, I already had it! Funny how that works; you hear something in a different environment, in a different state of mind, and suddenly, you get it; you are receptive.

Sometimes I think that our own attitudes and mental complacency are the greatest obstacles to receiving art.


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


>


Heh. Can I assume from the red vinyl that that's a "Concert Hall Society" lp from the 50s?


----------



## Bruce

science said:


> View attachment 55758
> 
> 
> Something sweet.


Sweet describes this perfectly. I just heard the "White Seashell" for the first time a few weeks ago, and thought it a wonderful discovery.


----------



## Bruce

Sessions - String Quartet No. 2, performed by the Kohon Quartet









And then Ben Weber - Sonata da Camera performed by Schneider (violin) and Horzowski (piano)









I really like this sonata. Another Lp I used to have, but transferred to cassette a long time ago. It doesn't seem right to apply the word "tough" to music, but that's what comes to mind when I hear this Sonata by Weber. I can imagine him clenching his teeth and fists at times when he was writing this.

Haven't heard these two works for many years. Sessions's Quartet is available on CD, but the Weber Sonata is not--I wish someone would reissue it.


----------



## Jos

Shostakovitch
Concerto for piano, trumpet and strings
Pianoconcerto nr. 2

Cristina Ortiz
Bournemouth Symph. Orch. , Paavo Berglund

EMI 1975


----------



## millionrainbows

This is unusual, and probably not to everyone's taste, but it is definitely virtuoso-level playing, and perhaps what Stravinsky himself might have liked. The recording is very bright and brash, for one thing, and the playing (by Bernard Ringeissen) is very forceful, staccato, almost mechanical, and very "in your face." I like it, though, and have returned to it on several occasions.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphonies 101 - 104, w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec.1987/8).


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Heh. Can I assume from the red vinyl that that's a "Concert Hall Society" lp from the 50s?


Those hepcats may be into jazz.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons (Fabio Biondi)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn* with L'Archibudelli (rec.1996), and GG (rec.1980/1).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I really like parts of the first and third movements of Braga Santos' Third Symphony. Though he's Portugese, the music has a very Miklos-Rozsa-in-_El-Cid_-mode flavor to it. Developmentally weak, but what wonderful, exotic music when it takes off.









Brahms, _German Requiem_ _a la _Karajan









Haitink's full-tilt charge last movement of the late-sixties Concertgebouw Bruckner's Eighth


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Heh. Can I assume from the red vinyl that that's a "Concert Hall Society" lp from the 50s?


That could very well be. I didn't take the photo, so we can only speculate.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart - more string quartets

String Quartet No. 17, KV. 458 in B flat, 'The Hunt'
String Quartet No. 18, KV 464 in A, 'The Drum'
String Quartet No. 20, KV 499 in D, "Hoffmeister"*
Leipziger Streichquartett - [MD&G, 1999-2003]

I like KV 464's andante third movement, but I think the lovely but less vaunted 'Hoffmeister' quartet is actually my favourite of Mozart's.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> That could very well be. I didn't take the photo, so we can only speculate.


Cute as the cats are, I _thought_ they were a little too _cat_atonic to be your own.


----------



## rrudolph

Weill: Concerto for Violin & Wind Orchestra Op. 12








Pousseur: Couleurs Croisees


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935- )

Tabula Rasa
Symphony No. 1
Collage on the Theme B-A-C-H
Pro et Contra

Crtomir Siskovic and Victor Kuleshov, violins on Tabula
Petr Laul, piano on Tabula
Vadim Messermann, cello on Pro et Contra
Congress Orchestra / Paolo Gatto for Tabula; Vladimir Norets the others

2-LP set on Vinyl Passion (The Netherlands), from 2012
recorded in Russia in 1995


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*John Zorn - The String Quartets 
Cat O'Nine Tails (1988)
The Dead Man (1990) 13 Specimen For String Quartet*
Joyce Hammann and Mark Feldman, violins; Lois Martin, viola and Erik Friedlander, cello [Tzadik, 1999]


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Cello Sonatas, w. Gastinel & Guy (rec.2002 - '04); *Brahms*: Cello Sonatas, w. Mork & Lagerspetz (rec.1988).








View attachment 55827


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Dance Rhapsody No. 2*

I stumbled on this at my used CD store. Two CDs of Beecham's Delius in stereo - that's enough to push me into the clouds. Three other CDs of Delius in mono and another with assorted English composers is frosting on the cake.


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up a batch of chamber music with:

Martinů - Flute Sonata No. 1









Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 7 in F# minor, Op. 108









And ending with Haydn - String Quartet No. 44 in E, Op. 54, No. 3


----------



## Jeff W

Gym update:









Debussy's 'La Mer' and Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition' (as orchestrated by Maurice Ravel). Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. Nice recordings, but I think I prefer Fritz Reiner's recordings with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra...


----------



## spradlig

I heard Beethoven's Violin Sonata #1 for the first time today. I'm not a big fan of early Beethoven, and it has a low opus number (12?), and is his first string quartet (if the numbering is to be trusted), so I wasn't expecting much. I was surprised to find that I liked much of it quite a bit.

I heard his _Kreutzer_ sonata for the first time a few months ago. I was also surprised by how much I liked it. Though the piece is famous, I'd thought that if it were really that great, I would have heard it on the radio a long time ago.


----------



## Bas

Most of you must probably be aware of this phenomenon: you have a familiar piece of music, that you listen on a regular basis and then all of a sudden your mind or your ears "get" the piece. Probably best described as the coinciding of understanding a piece rationally, technically (to the extend us less blessed with musical genius than the great composers - whomever your great composers might be - are able to) and getting overwhelmed by the mood, the emotion, the ethos, the ambience of the piece. Most days either of these two things happen, rarely both, and almost never at the same time. Bach is one of the composers I usually "understand", and this evening I was listening to Bach's motets and completely experienced them. As if I had never heard them before this way. Amazing. I think, quite honestly, those are the moments that make me most happy.

Johann Sebastian Bach - Motets
By Sillya Rubens [soprano], Maria Kiehr [soprano], Bernarda Fink [alto], Gerd Türk [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], the RIAS-Kammerchor, Akademie für alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
*Butterworth, Bax, Bridge, Moeran*
English Chamber Orchestra
Jefferey Tate, conductor

EMI

A bit of a continuation of yesterday's theme.


----------



## Weston

Florestan said:


> George Szell conducting:


What do you make of this? Szell seems to have very little passion in the CD version I have.



millionrainbows said:


> Sometimes I think that our own attitudes and mental complacency are the greatest obstacles to receiving art.


Absolutely. We see what we expect to see. I imagine hearing works the same way.



Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 55820
> 
> 
> I really like parts of the first and third movements of Braga Santos' Third Symphony. Though he's Portugese, the music has a very Miklos-Rozsa-in-_El-Cid_-mode flavor to it. Developmentally weak, but what wonderful, exotic music when it takes off.


I am floored to see MB slumming it with a Marco Polo disc. ;-) But if we want lesser known works sometimes it's the only way to go.


----------



## Guest

This excellently played and recorded disc arrived today. His performance of the Mephisto Waltz is less demonic than a few others that I own (Horowitz, Berman, Richter and Alexei Sultanov), but the other pieces are very powerful and Romantic in spirit.


----------



## JACE

Bas said:


> Most of you must probably be aware of this phenomenon: you have a familiar piece of music, that you listen on a regular basis and then all of a sudden your mind or your ears "get" the piece. Probably best described as the coinciding of understanding a piece rationally, technically (to the extend us less blessed with musical genius than the great composers - whomever your great composers might be) and getting overwhelmed by the mood, the emotion, the ethos, the ambience of the piece. *Most days either of these two things happen, rarely both, and almost never at the same time. Bach is one of the composers I usually "understand", and this evening I was listening to Bach's motets and completely experienced them. As if I had never heard them before this way. Amazing. I think, quite honestly, those are the moments that make me most happy.*


That's what we're all chasing, isn't it!?!?!? That moment. That's why we're freaks for music!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37

Otto Klemperer conducting the New Phiharmonia Orchestra -- Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Sir John's *Elgar*, *RVW*,* Delius* String Music (rec.1962 - '70).


----------



## JACE

While fighting traffic on the way home from work, I listened to two different versions of *Rachmaninov's First Piano Concerto*:









Vladimir Ashkenazy with Andre Previn & the LSO









Tamás Vásáry with Yuri Ahronovitch & the LSO

I prefer Vásáry & Ahronovitch.


----------



## Vaneyes

spradlig said:


> I heard Beethoven's Violin Sonata #1 for the first time today. I'm not a big fan of early Beethoven, and it has a low opus number (12?), and is his first string quartet (if the numbering is to be trusted), so I wasn't expecting much. I was surprised to find that I liked much of it quite a bit.
> 
> I heard his _Kreutzer_ sonata for the first time a few months ago. I was also surprised by how much I liked it. Though the piece is famous, I'd thought that if it were really that great, I would have heard it on the radio a long time ago.


Good for you...glad to hear they're finally clicking.

No guarantees, but...Nos. 4 & 5, w. Kremer & Argerich; No. 7, w. Rachlin & Golan; Nos. 1 - 10, w. Cerovsek & Jumppanen.:tiphat:


----------



## samurai

Marschallin Blair said:


> Benchmark Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my girl!
> 
> Hell hath no fury like a Diva supoenaed.


Nor like a "woman scorned!" Yikes. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This music is lovely enough... but I'm not sure it really grabs me. Maybe a few more listens.


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to Act 2 (disc 3), while following the libretto:









Wagner Parsifal Kubleik Bavarian RSO et al.

Wow! Is this amazing. I had to play the final track (in which Klingsor threatens Parsifal with the sword and Parsifal tells him that he knows where to find him) numerous times. The orchestra rises to a climax that has me enthralled to the point of seriously contemplating listening straight through to the end of the final act. I am tempted, but I still have the last 12 of Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues to hear, too. But first, a delayed supper.


----------



## KenOC

spradlig said:


> I'm not a big fan of early Beethoven... I was surprised to find that I liked much of it quite a bit.


Lucky you! I remember when I first "got" early Beethoven, and suddenly I had a lot more great music to enjoy. Hope you have the same experience!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Schumann's Second from this set:










*Schumann: The 4 Symphonies / James Levine, The Philadelphia Orchestra*
Without a doubt, these are my favorite Schumann symphony recordings.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I just listened to Act 2 (disc 3), while following the libretto:
> 
> View attachment 55835
> 
> 
> Wagner Parsifal Kubleik Bavarian RSO et al.
> 
> Wow! Is this amazing. I had to play the final track (in which Klingsor threatens Parsifal with the sword and Parsifal tells him that he knows where to find him) numerous times. The orchestra rises to a climax that has me enthralled to the point of seriously contemplating listening straight through to the end of the final act. I am tempted, but I still have the last 12 of Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues to hear, too. But first, a delayed supper.


I of course like your sharing and your reportage _;D_-- but I especially like that you listened attentively to the opera _with the libretto_.

Well done.

It pays bull market aesthetic dividends.


----------



## bejart

Francois Rene Gebauer (1773-1845): Wind Quintet No.2 in E Flat

Le Concert Impromptu: Yves Charpentier, flute -- Anne Chamussy, oboe -- Herve Cligniez, clarinet -- Didier Velty, horn -- Christophe Tessier, bassoon


----------



## Marschallin Blair

samurai said:


> Nor like a "woman scorned!" Yikes. :devil:


"_E che? Io son Maria._"

_;D_










_"It is the Queen of Sheba! The Empress of China and Czarina of Russia! It is the Queen of Spain! It is Cleopatra! It is Aida! Double the trumpets! Quadruple the fanfare! It is all the queens and empresses at once!"_

- Yves Saint-Laurent


----------



## Blake

Boulez does Messiaen: _Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum; Chronochromie; La Ville d'en haut_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> While fighting traffic on the way home from work, I listened to two different versions of *Rachmaninov's First Piano Concerto*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy with Andre Previn & the LSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamás Vásáry with Yuri Ahronovitch & the LSO
> 
> I prefer Vásáry & Ahronovitch.


No question.

-- But 'reversed.'

_;D_

What do you think of how Previn and Ashkenazy do that giant, swelling, cascading climax in the first movement of the Rach IV? Pretty choice, huh? 
_
"Garçon, penne pasta a la vodka a la Previn pour moi. . . that. . . or I'm off to La Scala Botique."_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> Attachment 55820
> 
> I really like parts of the first and third movements of Braga Santos' Third Symphony. Though he's Portugese, the music has a very Miklos-Rozsa-in-El-Cid-mode flavor to it. Developmentally weak, but what wonderful, exotic music when it takes off.





> Weston: I am floored to see MB slumming it with a Marco Polo disc. ;-) But if we want lesser known works sometimes it's the only way to go.


Weston, I'm _rol-ling_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. 
_
"Even royalty loves its occasional roll in the gutter." _


----------



## Bruce

Bas said:


> Most of you must probably be aware of this phenomenon: you have a familiar piece of music, that you listen on a regular basis and then all of a sudden your mind or your ears "get" the piece. Probably best described as the coinciding of understanding a piece rationally, technically (to the extend us less blessed with musical genius than the great composers - whomever your great composers might be) and getting overwhelmed by the mood, the emotion, the ethos, the ambience of the piece. Most days either of these two things happen, rarely both, and almost never at the same time. Bach is one of the composers I usually "understand", and this evening I was listening to Bach's motets and completely experienced them. As if I had never heard them before this way. Amazing. I think, quite honestly, those are the moments that make me most happy.
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach - Motets
> By Sillya Rubens [soprano], Maria Kiehr [soprano], Bernarda Fink [alto], Gerd Türk [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], the RIAS-Kammerchor, Akademie für alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi
> 
> View attachment 55833


That's a great experience, isn't it? I've had that happen to me a number of times, and usually it won't repeat.


----------



## Bruce

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This music is lovely enough... but I'm not sure it really grabs me. Maybe a few more listens.


I agree. His music doesn't grab me either. Pleasant enough, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> That's a great experience, isn't it? I've had that happen to me a number of times, and usually it won't repeat.


I've had it go the other way, too. A recording that you've compared to many others that stands up well for years. Then one day, it dawns on you that it's not that good afterall.:lol:


----------



## Bruce

Turning to orchestral music tonight.

Copland - Short Symphony (aka #2)









One of my favorite Copland works. I think it sounds so much better orchestrated than in the chamber form.

Rawsthorne - Piano Concerto No. 2









I've only heard the three concerti on this disc by Rawsthorne, but have enjoyed them so much I hope to have time for more Rawsthorne soon.

Messiaen - Chronochromie









Vesuvius and I must be inspired by the same muse tonight.

And finally,

Schuller - Triplum


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> I agree. His music doesn't grab me either. Pleasant enough, though.


I don't know the composer. It could be Noseda.

Glad you enjoyed that Rawsthorne CD. I agree.

The Cello, Violin Concerti on Naxos are good. As well as the String Quartets, and Chamber Music CDs. For the Symphonies, Pritchard/Braithwaite/Del Mar on Lyrita.:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Takemitsu: riverrun, for piano & orchestra*
Tadaaki Otaka / BBC National Orchestra of Wales









Suspension. While not a viable idea, one wants to hold one's breath throughout this piece.

*Fibich: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 38*
Neeme Järvi / Detroit Symphony Orchestra









Similar to Dvorak, which is probably no surprise. Not to be crude, but the brass in this recording / performance sometimes has a wonderful raspberry quality, growling away in the lower registers during the more raucous parts. I always enjoy that effect. It's a bass note but with a lot of bite to cut through the mix. Sometimes the strings soar up nearly into orbit too.

I'm surprised I enjoyed this work so much. It must be the great recording.

*
Julius Röntgen: Aus Jotunheim, suite for orchestra*
David Porcelijn / Rheinland-Pfalz Staatsphilharmonie









Who is this and where did this come from? I don't remember anything about it. Oh well, it makes a nice denouement after the brass eruptions in the Fibich. It's a pleasantly pastoral or even bucolic suite, beautifully recorded with a wonderfully pleasant (uncredited) solo violin tone.

Ahhh . . .


----------



## Weston

Bruce said:


> Rawsthorne - Piano Concerto No. 2
> 
> View attachment 55840
> 
> 
> I've only heard the three concerti on this disc by Rawsthorne, but have enjoyed them so much I hope to have time for more Rawsthorne soon.


I've only heard the Rawsthorne PC No. 1 (different recording) and it had the exact same effect on me. Where has this guy been hiding?


----------



## opus55

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> I of course like your sharing and your reportage _;D_-- but I especially like that you listened attentively to the opera _with the libretto_.... It pays bull market aesthetic dividends.


While I understand about 80-85% of what is being sung (Berg's Wozzeck was much easier), I find it easy to lose track of the story when listening. If I knew the story well enough, I would be able to get enough out of listening without the libretto, I am sure, but I find that knowing exactly what is going on at every phrase (textual and musical) deepens the experience immeasurably, just like you said.

I have, however, been on a bit of a campaign to listen to all of my music this way :tiphat: I tend to leave a disc in the player for two or three days and I am aiming to give each and every one at least one undistracted listen. It's so easy to putter around the house, linger around the refrigerator  exercise, read, post on TC, talk on the phone, etc., and claim to have listened to something (I'm talking about myself  ), while not actually having truly heard it, except in the periphery of one's consciousness. I haven't succeeded in mindfully listening to each disc I've played, but I certainly have managed a whole lot more than I used to. I'm learning a lot about music in the short time I have been doing this... and the "aesthetic dividends" are huge, too!

I always knew that one needs to listen in order to hear, of course, but I had taken a couple of books out of the library on listening to classical music (Copland and Kapilow) in order to improve my listening, understanding and enjoyment, as if they knew a secret I didn't, and they did help me lots, but, really, all they both told me is that I must mindfully listen  It really does pay off.


----------



## brotagonist

I forgot that I wanted to post my listening experience :lol:

I was hoping to listen mindfully to Shostakovich's 24 Preludes and Fugues (disc 2, numbers 13-24), but I also wanted to exercise a bit. Oh well, maybe tomorrow, along with the last act of Parsifal. That's looking like a tall order 









I am truly enjoying this. It had left me cold, when I first got it a bit over a year ago... because I _wasn't_ mindfully listening  I have never heard DSCH as playful and as pretty as here. It is easy to hear both the Bach and Chopin influences. What I am having a bit more difficulty with is hearing the DSCH  but I am starting to hear him.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"So Puccini's little brother just got back from a trip down the Amazon, and now he's written an opera of his own-- by way of Hollywood," at least that's how Daniel Catán's opera _Florencia en el Amazonas_ sounds to me. I don't say this as disparagement but as praise. The opening choruses are as exotic as anything Puccini ever wrote and are worth the entire price of the opera. The music is wholly tonal, Puccini-esque, but with dashes of South American color and Latin American rhythms here and there. It really has a pastiched-out, film-score feel to it.

The story is of an opera diva who takes a boating trip with an entourage to the heart of the Amazon, where there's an opera house in the heart of the jungle (yes, its Magic Realism). She's originally from the area and is coming back after becoming a famous opera star in order to find a teenage love of hers-- who may have disappeared into the jungle for all she knows. Anyway, I don't want to spoil anything, but the music is lovely the entire way through. Nothing exciting, but colorful and exotic for the most part. I loved both discs. Its music I'd play again.

Patrick Summers conducts the Houston Grand Opera wonderfully. The engineered sound is clear, but mixed a bit low-- so you have to turn up the volume a bit when you put it on. Its a live performance, which you'd scarcely notice, if only for the occasional minor sound of someone walking across the stage.

The singers are all acceptable. Nothing great timbre or intonation-wise, but nothing detracting either. All the principals sing with passion for the most part. Florencia, played by Patricia Schuman, does a fine job-- but with all due respect, this is definately something that Renée Fleming should be doing in order to do justice to the role.

Absolutely without cavil or qualification warmly recommended overall; and most enthusiastically recommended for the opening part of the opera.


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this day with *Schubert* and this masterpiece. 
Such wonderful musicians .


----------



## Guest

This is my reaction when someone disagrees with me on the internet.


----------



## Woodduck

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is my reaction when someone disagrees with me on the internet.


Are you him or her?


----------



## KenOC

Woodduck said:


> Are you him or her?


The guy in front is thinking, "Ah, Jeez, they don't pay me enough for this."


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still walking back and forth between my teacup in the living room and the gymnasium at the end of the short hall. I am not up to the last act of Parsifal and I have had enough of Shostakovich for tonight. How about the last of my arrived purchases: Lulu? I don't think so, not until I finish with Wagner  My non-repeating random series gives me an answer:









Handel : Water Music, Organ Concerto in d, Organ Concerto in F
Harnoncourt/Concentius Musikus Wien

I'm really in the mood for this! I would never have believed it  Maybe my listening practice is paying off a little already: This really does sound like a smaller orchestra, doesn't it? And those horns with the funny sound: Those are natural horns, aren't they?

I always enjoyed the two Organ Concertos and I am happy to hear them shortly, but this time, I am enjoying the Water Music, too. I used to find it mundane; today, it sounds joyous.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: "Haydn" Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is my reaction when someone disagrees with me on the internet.


That's me on a caffeine-deficient 'good day': _controlled_ vitriol.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> The guy in front is thinking, "Ah, Jeez, they don't pay me enough for this."


_"Son, today you are really going to earn your money."
_


----------



## science

View attachment 55853


This is wonderful!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Perfect_ ironing music.

Joy. Joy. _Joy. _

When everyone else is sleeping, I'm dancing around ironing to Sandrine Piau as Berenice singing "_Scoglio d'immota fronte_" from Handel's _Scipione._

Try it--- with headphones on.

People can laugh at you.

I can't hear what I'm singing when I'm singing along-- but when people laugh at you?-- just shake your head back and forth and eyeball them in earnest and say, with your most seraphic, waxing smile: "I _know_, I can't believe it either: and I'm_ not_ lip-syncing."

You'll love it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

science said:


> View attachment 55853
> 
> 
> This is wonderful!


Parts of it are.

Thanks.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's me on a caffeine-deficient 'good day': _controlled_ vitriol.
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Kind of looks like she's giving him the subpoena right back....ouch!

Meanwhile I've been reminded about this lp.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Undemanding music and the lovely voice of Barbara Bonney this morning.


----------



## mirepoix

Stravinsky: Concerto In D Major. Richard Studt; Bournemouth Sinfonietta.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Papillons, Op. 2 (Robert Casadesus).


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten: War requiem.*

*Bostridge/ Keenlyside / Cvilak.
Nosedea conducting*


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.13 in C Minor, Z 798

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello Robert Wooley, harpsichord


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA
_The Medieval Fiddle_
*Jordi Savall*; lira, rebab, vièles
*Pedro Estevan*; percussion

Astrée


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


L.v. *Beethoven*,
Complete Works for Cello and Piano
J.G.Queyras, A.Melnikov
Harmonia Mundi

#classicalmusic #morninglistening #Beethoven-delight! @hm_inter @QueyrasJG

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


J. *Haydn*,
7 Last Words
Cuarteto Casals
Harmonia Mundi

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Haydn @hm_inter @harmoniamundi #SevenLastWords

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


*Strauss*, *Liszt*, *Busoni*, *Schreker*, *Korngold*,
Ballet Music
Kazuki Yamada / O.d.l.Suisse Romande
PentaTone SACD

#morninglistening #classicalmusic @PENTATONEmusic #RichardStrauss


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









I got the ball rolling last night with the Opus 1 Piano Trios (No.1, 2 & 3)by Beethoven. Jacqueline Du Pre played the cello, Pinkas Zukerman played the violin and Daniel Barenboim played the piano.









Next up on my listening was the Symphony No. 2 and the Suite for Orchestra 'Aus Thuringen' by Joachim Raff. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.









I know I just listened to Debussy's 'La Mer' but I couldn't resist listening to Fritz Reiner's wonderful performance of it with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Also included are excellent recordings of Ottorino Respighi's 'Fountains of Rome' and 'Pines of Rome'. I wish that Reiner had recorded 'Festivals of Rome' as well to make a complete set.









Lastly, I decided to go with some Joseph Haydn to round out my night. My collection is horrifically lacking in the Joseph Haydn department, containing only Dorati's Complete Symphony Set, Jochum's London Symphony set, Jeno Jando's Piano Sonata set and this one of the 'Sturm und Drang' symphonies with Pinnock leading the English Concert...

Fittingly, I listened to the Farewell Symphony (No. 45) as I left work this morning and continued with No. 47 ('Palindrome') and No. 50. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## Pugg

​
Vivaldi: Four Season.
*Gideon Kremer* violin.L.S.O *Claudio Abbado *


----------



## Blancrocher

Pogorelich and Sudbin in Scarlatti.


----------



## Guest

Woodduck said:


> Are you him or her?


I'm male but I'm "her"!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entirety









VI









Karajan's early seventies EMI Tchaikovsky _Pathetique_, third movement: best horns ever.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm male but I'm "her"!


I like you already.


----------



## Pugg

​Gluck/ Handel/ Mozart/ amongst others Mezzo arias 
*Marjana Lipovsek .
*


----------



## rrudolph

Mozart: Duos for Violin & Viola K423 & K424/Leclair: Sonata for Two Violins Op. 3 #4








Mozart: Violin Sonatas K379, K454, K526








Mozart: Serenata Notturna K 239/Posthorn Serenade K320


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Rossini *death day (1868).


----------



## starthrower

I wish I had grabbed vol 1 before it was sold out. I'm glad I've got this one.
I know, I know! I can get the cheapo cardboard set now.


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935-)

Da Pacem Domine

The Hilliard Ensemble

Lamentate

Alexei Lubimov, piano
SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra / Andrey Boreyko

CD on ECM (München, Germany), from 2005


----------



## Vasks

*Arthur Thomas - Overture to "The Golden Web" (Bonynge/Somm)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto #1 (Bisengaliev/Naxos)
Meyerbeer - Torch Dances (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
Junge Deutsche Philharmonie
Rudolf Barshai

Universally praised, except for me I guess. From the first note, it is obvious this is not an orchestra of the first rank-yes, perhaps the best youth orchestra in the world-but Mahler symphonies are the domain, quite deservedly so, of the world's finest orchestras.

As for me, I will stay with Pierre Boulez and the Vienna Philharmonic.

Nice try, boys and girls, but in this competitive landscape, not quite good enough.

The sound by the way is quite fatiguing.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> No question.
> 
> -- But 'reversed.'
> 
> _;D_
> 
> What do you think of how Previn and Ashkenazy do that giant, swelling, cascading climax in the first movement of the Rach IV? Pretty choice, huh?


MB, I'll keep an ear open for that moment in the first movement of Rach PC 4 that you mention. Honestly, I haven't even heard Ashkenazy's and Previn's reading of the 4th PC yet, since I bought the set last week.

Last night, I was just comparing the *First* PCs. 

Regardless, I love Vásáry's way of playing Rachmaninov. It's so inward and dreamlike, almost hallucinatory. Very unique, I think.


----------



## joen_cph

Rochberg: String Quartets 4-6 "Concord" / rca 2LP









Scharwenka: Piano Concertos 2 & 3 / Tanyel, Strugala /collins cd









Bach: Brandenburg Concertos / Pommer / eterna-capriccio cd


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar*: Chamber Music, w. Nash Ens. (rec.1992), Coull Qt. (rec.1993).


----------



## michaels

*Light hearted fun*









Just enjoying the playful 3rd movement in Serenata notturna in D, K.239
So much fun interplay with the solo violin!

Enjoyed it so much that I discovered a great performance on Youtube (even the sound quality was good!)


----------



## JACE

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 55877
> 
> 
> Rochberg: String Quartets 4-6 "Concord" / rca 2LP


I have that set, but I haven't played it in ages. I'll have to pull it out and give 'em a spin! 

I like the Concord String Quartet very much. They also did an excellent album of Ives' two String Quartets.


----------



## joen_cph

JACE said:


> I have that set, but I haven't played it in ages. I'll have to pull it out and give 'em a spin!
> 
> I like the Concord String Quartet very much. They also did an excellent album of Ives' two String Quartets.


Good stuff. Their recording of Rochberg´s Piano Quintet, a surprising work, is fabulous too.


----------



## DavidA

Gotterdamerung final scene. Karajan BPO


----------



## fjf

Just a lot of fun!


----------



## Badinerie

Again reminded on this thread...Dug out this old marvel.


----------



## csacks

Rachmaninov, Symphonic Danses and the Isle of Death. To chill out this sunny afternoon


----------



## csacks

Rachmaninov, Symphonic Danses and the Isle of Death. To chill out this sunny afternoon
View attachment 55881


----------



## Vaneyes

*Delius*: Brigg Fair, w. Halle O./Sir John (rec.July 15 - 17, 1970, Kingsway Hall, London), Sir Thomas (rec.1956/7, Abbey Road Studio 1, London).

Just twelve days after completing this recording, Sir John born Giovanni Battista Barbirolli, died.:angel:


----------



## brotagonist

+csacks Are you playing two copies at once?


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

Moving without being sentimental. That's how I like my Mahler and Boulez/VPO deliver.
Superhuman performance by this great orchestra. Excuse enough for me to want to move to Vienna.
Terrific recorded sound.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now listening to Schumann's Second from this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schumann: The 4 Symphonies / James Levine, The Philadelphia Orchestra*
> Without a doubt, these are my favorite Schumann symphony recordings.


Yes. Levine is fine in Schumann. So is Bernstein, NY Philharmonic, if I can put in a plug for them.


----------



## papsrus

Robert Schumann -- The Four Symphonies
Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic


----------



## fjf

hpowders said:


> Yes. Levine is fine in Schumann. So is Bernstein, NY Philharmonic, if I can put in a plug for them.


I have that one (Levine). Recommended.


----------



## papsrus

hpowders said:


> Yes. Levine is fine in Schumann. So is Bernstein, NY Philharmonic, if I can put in a plug for them.


Happy coincidence, I'm listening to the NYPO Schumann Four Symphonies on vinyl. Wonderful.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to a recent Goodwill find, Stravinsky's "Pulcinella" as performed by Marriner and the ASMF:










*Igor Stravinsky: Panorama*

The set also includes:
- "The Firebird" (suite) with Maazel and the Berlin RSO
- "The Rite of Spring" with HvK and the BPO
- "Symphony of Psalms" with Markevitch and the Russian State Academy O & Chorus
- "Petrushka" with Dutoit and the LSO
- "Dumbarton Oaks" with Boulez and the Ensemble Intercontemporain

Quite a grab-bag of conductors. You don't often see Marriner and Boulez in the same set.


----------



## George O

Froberger en Avignon

Johann-Jakob Froberger (1616-1667)

Toccata en ré
Ricercare en ré
Capriccio en ré
Toccata en la
Fantaisie sur "Do, ré, mi, fa, sol, la"
Toccata en mi
Capriccio en mi
Canzone en sol
Toccata en sol
Ricercare en sol

Odile Bailleux, organ

on Stil (France), from 1978
Alain Villain's wonderful record company


----------



## rrudolph

Mahler: Symphony #6/Ruckert Lieder








Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder


----------



## JACE

Earlier today, I listened to this:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5, 10, 19, and 20 / Emil Gilels*

Gilels certainly pours on the charm, doesn't he? Right down to the cover photo! Ha, ha. I jest.

Gilels' Beethoven is PURE, serious and unvarnished.

It's strange and wonderful how something so straight-forward, so unadorned can incite such as a strong _emotional_ reaction. Today, the middle movement of the Fifth Sonata hit me hardest.


----------



## opus55

*Mendelssohn*
Songs Without Words
_Daniel Barenboim, piano_

*Handel*
Giulio Cesare
_Mijanovic · Kozená · von Otter
Hellekant · Mehta · Ewing
Bertin · Ankaoua
Les Musiciens du Louvre
Marc Minkowski_


----------



## fjf

Now listening to the 15th...delicious...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

rrudolph said:


> Mahler: Symphony #6/Ruckert Lieder
> View attachment 55885
> 
> 
> Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
> View attachment 55886


Thumbs-up.

_Love_ Karajan's incomparably-sublime treatment of the_ Adagio _from Mahler's Sixth.

_Adore_ Miss Jessye's _Four Last Songs_.


----------



## maestro267

*Bartók*: The Wooden Prince
Bournemouth SO/Alsop


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Muti in the 2nd Symphony; Ruth Laredo in the piano sonatas.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Prince of Persia's about to be beheaded-- I love how Mehta does that_ fanfare _as the head rolls off the guillotine.









Janowitz's 'songbird' Countess Madeline-- _de-LISH_.









The second movement of Hanson's Sixth sounds an awful lot like_ Empire Strikes Back _battle music, isn't that right, Johnnie Williams?


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 55894
> 
> 
> Ruth Laredo in the piano sonatas.


Blancrocher, what do you think of Laredo's sonata recordings?


----------



## Haydn man

I really like this symphony the playing is good and the recording first class
I have the full set of these symphonies and can whole heartedly recommend them


----------



## Marschallin Blair

John Fould's "The Mantra of Will" is pure 'Alexander the Great taking down the Indian fortress' _awesome._










_Savitri._

Un-_BELIEVABLY _brilliantly clear engineered sound.


----------



## Cosmos

Medtner - Piano Quintet in C, op. posth










This is one of my favorite chamber works. Like other Medtner, it isn't until the third or fourth listen that you really appreciate everything that's going on in the bars [then again, this might just be me, I'm sure there are more musically apt listeners who can catch things faster than I]. The overall atmosphere reflects this chilly day


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 184 "Long-for light of joy"

For Whit Tuesday - Leipzig, 1724

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## George O

To the Searle family - dear, warm friends
Ruth Slenczynska
Oct. 16, 1958










To dear Dr. George and Mary Searle
Fond thoughts on wings of melody -
Ruth Slenczynska
Oct. 16, 1958

Frederic Chopin (1810-1849): The Etudes

Ruth Slenczynska, piano

two LPs on Decca (NYC), from 1957

I picked these up at Volunteers of America some years ago.


----------



## csacks

brotagonist said:


> +csacks Are you playing two copies at once?


Yes, one in each ear.:lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> To the Searle family - dear, warm friends
> Ruth Slenczynska
> Oct. 16, 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To dear Dr. George and Mary Searle
> Fond thoughts on wings of melody -
> Ruth Slenczynska
> Oct. 16, 1958
> 
> Frederic Chopin (1810-1849): The Etudes
> 
> Ruth Slenczynska, piano
> 
> two LPs on Decca (NYC), from 1957
> 
> I picked these up at Volunteers of America some years ago.


I absolutely love it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









Perhaps the most fascinating and enigmatic of all of Sibelius's symphonies.


----------



## Blancrocher

JACE said:


> Blancrocher, what do you think of Laredo's sonata recordings?


Hi JACE--I think it's a great set, which has been well worth many hearings for me. On my short list (which is a bit too long at the moment :lol of Scriabin recordings.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Symphony No. 5, outer movements









Symphony No. 4









Act I's all-things-Victoria


----------



## opus55

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert Karajan

*Brian: Symphony No. 17*
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra
Adrian Leaper


----------



## brotagonist

OK, I really did it... you know, my concentrated listening thing. I have decided that this is very nice!









Sherbakov, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax. The Garden of Fand
Bantock, Fifine at the Fair*


----------



## pmsummer

QUOTATION OF DREAM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Paul Crossley, piano
Peter Serkin, piano
London Sinfonietta
Oliver Knussen, conductor

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*John Zorn - The String Quartets
Memento Mori (1992) (Ignotium Per Ignotius - The Unknown By Way Of The More Unknown) 
Kol Nidre (1996)*
Joyce Hammann and Mark Feldman, violins; Lois Martin, viola and Erik Friedlander, cello [Tzadik, 1999]

The other half of yesterday's disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Copland's John Henry:A Railroad Ballad - Jirí Stárek, cond.


----------



## D Smith

Tonight I listened to Dvorak's Symphony No. 2 - Kubelik/Berlin. I've heard this early work performed by several other conductors and it always left me somewhat indifferent. But Kubelik nails it and makes it really fresh and alive.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): Symphony D Major, Op.52

Bohumil Gregor conducting the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

Jonas Kaufmann sings Strauss Lieder accompanied by Helmut Deutsch on piano.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY ENGLISH ORGAN MUSIC
_The Knole and Armitage organs_
*Anonymous, Byrd, Tomkins, Gibbons, Purcell, Farrant, Bull, Stanley, Greene, Boyce, Wesley*
Trevor Pinnock
Simon Preston

Archiv


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Sleigh Ride*


----------



## bejart

Erik Ferling (1733-1808): Violin Concerto in D Major

Jukka Rautasalo conducting the Sixth Floor Orchestra -- Kreeta-Maria Kentala, violin


----------



## Bruce

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 55866
> View attachment 55867
> 
> 
> Pogorelich and Sudbin in Scarlatti.


Who wins?

I have the same recording by Pogorelich. In fact, it was the second CD I bought. I really like the way Sudbin plays Scriabin, but have not heard his Scarlatti.


----------



## Bruce

joen_cph said:


> Good stuff. Their recording of Rochberg´s Piano Quintet, a surprising work, is fabulous too.


I agree. The Concord Quartet does a wonderful job with Rochberg's Chamber music. I had an old Lp of the Quintet; last I looked it was never released on CD, but of all his chamber music, I think the quintet deserves a digital destiny.


----------



## Bruce

Cosmos said:


> Medtner - Piano Quintet in C, op. posth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite chamber works. Like other Medtner, it isn't until the third or fourth listen that you really appreciate everything that's going on in the bars [then again, this might just be me, I'm sure there are more musically apt listeners who can catch things faster than I]. The overall atmosphere reflects this chilly day


That is indeed a wonderful quintet. But after listening to it I have an awfully hard time getting that bouncy theme from the last movement out of my head.


----------



## pmsummer

SURREXIT CHRISTUS
_13th-Century Vespers and Easter Procession_
*Maîtrise Notre-Dame de Paris, Ensemble Grégorien*
Sylvain Dieudonné, dir.

Hortus


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I began with Ivanovs's Twentieth Symphony in E-flat. It was his last.









Really nice symphony, that. There's been so much great music written in the last century, it makes me wonder if any composer will stand out like Beethoven, Brahms or Bach any more.

Guess I was kind of lazy; I just stuck to the same general area on my shelves.

Kirchner - Interlude I played by Peter Serkin









I love Kirchner's piano music. Especially his first sonata.

Ives - Piano Trio









What a thoroughly enjoyable work this is! Great fun!

And finally, In These Stones Horizons Sing by Karl Jenkins from his Requiem CD









I can't quite make up my mind about Jenkins. There are some lovely sections in his music, but all in all, it seems a little _de trop_. I'm not sure it would bear up well under repeated listenings, or that Jenkins will be remembered all that well in decades to come.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Orlando Gibbons, Te Deum laudamus*

Nice use of vocal devices to illustrate the text.


----------



## Itullian

In 10 minutes KUSC.COM evening show with Jim Svejda. Always outstanding.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
German Youth Orchestra
Rudolf Barshai

Second time with this performance. Barshai's conception is fine but the orchestra is simply not up to par, given the competition. The principal oboist really needs to be replaced. His solos are tremulous and tentative.

A nice gesture by Barshai but he should have recorded this with a fine professional orchestra. 
Then we could have had something!


----------



## Blake

Glass - _The Concerto Project Vol. I._ Pretty sweet.


----------



## bejart

Nicola Fiorenza (ca.1700-1764): Sinfonia in A Minor

Enzo Amato conducting the Orchestra da Camera di Napoli


----------



## opus55

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä

*Puccini: Turandot*
Sutherland · Pavarotti · Caballé
John Alldis Choir · London Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> View attachment 55935
> View attachment 55936
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> Osmo Vänskä
> 
> *Puccini: Turandot*
> Sutherland · Pavarotti · Caballé
> John Alldis Choir · London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Zubin Mehta


Love that Vanska set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Drama I can_ believe_ in.
_
"Ed io, che tremava al suo aspetto!"_ _Don Carlo_, Act III, Sc. i-- October 25, 1970, Vienna State Opera, Horst Stein conducting; Franco Corelli, Don Carlo; Elisabeta, Gundula Janowitz, Rodrigo, Eberhard Wachter, Eboli, Shirley Verrett, Tebaldo, Edita Gruberova

I'd love to hear the entire performance. Shirley's unstoppable in this.

Then there's the _Norma _highlights on this double cd which are from a September 15, 1978 San Francisco Opera performance with Paolo Peloso (who?) conducting.

Verrett's "_Sediziose voci_" and "_Casta Diva_" are powerfully-done as always with the stentorian declamation and that gorgeous dusky timbre of hers. The color, shading, and subtlety for the vulnerable and conflicted side of Norma's character, however, is _impressive_, but really only about twenty-percent of what Callas brings to the table in her famed December 7, 1955 _La Scala _performance; which is perhaps one of the most amazing feats of singing I've ever witnessed. . ._ anywhere._



















I played both back-to-back. Wonderful fun.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hayden: Piano trios , Beaux Arts Trio*
HOB.xv7 / 8/9/10/11


----------



## brotagonist

This site is dangerous :lol: Aside from the many albums I have purchased, I am also listening to a lot of music and my reading habit has suffered... but what ecstasy!









Handel Water Music, 2 Organ Concertos
Haroncourt/Concentius Musikus Wien

I bought this one used last summer. It is a marvellous album. I used to always kind of shy away from Water Music*  I think it's a bit like Vivaldi's Four Seasons to me: I've heard it a lot. Last night and tonight I managed to hear it with new ears  The treats on this album are the 2 Organ Concertos that fill out the album, but the pleasure begins at the start.

* Royal Fireworks, too (which I haven't collected on CD; no doubt, it will just show up at a shop some day  )


----------



## KenOC

Brahms String Quintet #1, Takacs. Not familiar with this, so it's a real treat. That guy could write some music!


----------



## SimonNZ

George Crumb's Vox Balaenae - Zizi Mueller, flute


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari"-- the most animated and passionate performance I've ever come across.










_The Origin of Fire_, the original, more heroic version









_
Luonnotar _- absolutely breathtaking singing by Phyllis Bryn-Julson coupled with an absolutely epic performance by Alexander Gibson and the Scottish National Orchestra.










Bonney's so _on_ in the last movement of the Mahler Fourth. I just love her on the entire _cd_. Berg's _Seven Early Songs_ are a wonder to listen to with Bonney at the helm. The "_Die Nachtigall_" is drop-dead gorgeous. The sound engineering on this cd is absolutely first-rate in every way.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Crumb's Lux Aeterna - Penn Contemporary Players


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's Piano Quintet, Martha Argerich and friends. This one is even more fantastic. For this, the composer was awarded a fabulous amount of money along with his richly-deserved Stalin Prize, which he gave to the "poor people of Moscow." A nice guy, Dmitri.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Crumb's Ancient Voices Of Children


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach : Ivo the Great :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Lieberson: Neruda Songs (Lorraine Hunt Lieberson)


----------



## SimonNZ

Golijov's The Dreams And Prayers Of Isaac The Blind - David Orlowsky, clarinet, Vogler Quartet


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein plays Chopin*
Listened to all four Ballades and a couple of the Scherzos.









*Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances (Original 2 Piano Version) / Emanuel Ax & Yefim Bronfman*
First listen to the two-piano version. Great!









*Schumann: Kreisleriana / Géza Anda*


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari"-- the most animated and passionate performance I've ever come across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Luonnotar _- absolutely breathtaking singing by Phyllis Bryn-Julson coupled with an absolutely epic performance by Alexander Gibson and the Scottish National Orchestra.
> 
> Ormandy's Lemminkäinen Suite is wonderful, quickly paced but doesnt suffer from it. And Gibson with the SNO and Sibelius always a treat!
> 
> This one is a favourite of mine.


----------



## SimonNZ

Silvestre Revueltas' String Quartet No.4 "Musica De Feria" - Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## Blancrocher

Xenakis: string quartets (JACK); piano music (Aki Takahashi)


----------



## SimonNZ

Elliott Carter's Eight Etudes And A Fantasy - Ensemble Contrasts


----------



## Pugg

​
*Faure : Songs.*
*Frederica von Stade *and J*ean Philippe Collard*.:tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphony No. 4 in B-Flat Major (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## DavidA

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphony No. 4 in B-Flat Major (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).
> 
> View attachment 55942


The fourth was a Karajan speciality!


----------



## mirepoix

Petruschka, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Stravinsky.


----------



## SimonNZ

Isabel Mundry's Sandschleifen - Ensemble Recherche


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recordings going back to 1937 (Berners), 1947 (Bax) and 1949 (Bantock) so hardly hi-fi. Aside from the Bax, this music is sadly out of fashion these days (and even that only gets a rare outing these days), but Beecham is just the man for the job.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schebel - Re-Visionen


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Verrett's "_Sediziose voci_" and "_Casta Diva_" are powerfully-done as always with the stentorian declamation and that gorgeous dusky timbre of hers. The color, shading, and subtlety for the vulnerable and conflicted side of Norma's character, however, is _impressive_, but really only about twenty-percent of what Callas brings to the table in her famed December 7, 1955 _La Scala _performance; which is perhaps one of the most amazing feats of singing I've ever witnessed. . ._ anywhere._
> 
> I played both back-to-back. Wonderful fun.


Isn't that so often the problem? Taken on its own terms iVerrett's Norma, like her Lady Macbeth, for instance, is a great achievement. Then one's mind's ear harks back to Callas in both roles, and she is just so far ahead of the competition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler : Tennstedt.*
Symphony no with the late * Lucia Popp.*
The most beautiful performance ever, second to none :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758): Oboe Concerto in G Minor

Il Gardellino -- Marcel Ponseele, oboe


----------



## Jeff W

At times, I don't think I listen to enough chamber music. Let me try to remedy that...









Got started with Beethoven's Piano Trios No. 4 & 5 (Opus 70). Jacqueline Du Pre played cello, Daniel Barenboim played piano and Pinchas Zukerman played the violin.









My only non chamber work for the night. Mahler's Symphony No. 9 as played by the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the direction of Klaus Tennstedt. Not totally sure what to make of this one yet. Probably needs some time to sink in... Maybe a repeat listen is in order soon.









Going back down to chamber size now, I went with the Mendelssohn Piano Sextet and the Octet. Dalia Ouziel played piano, Gil Sharon played violin, Ron Ephart and Liisa Tammienen played the violas, Alexander Hulshoff played cello and Jean Sassen played the double bass in the Sextet. The Amati String Orchestra played the Octet.









Not wanting to leave out any of the three Ms, I went with some String Quartets by W. A. Mozart to round out the listening. I listened to the Hagen Quartett play the three Prussian Quartets (No. 21, 22, 23 or K. 575, 589 and 590).


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 4

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Klaus Tennstedt
Lucia Popp, soprano

on EMI (London), from 1983


----------



## csacks

Listening Schubert´s 4th, it is Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Badinerie

Hi Popp pickers! this is the firs thing I heard of hers many moons ago. 
If were playing Lucia then this is going on shortly!


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Hi Popp pickers! this is the firs thing I heard of hers many moons ago.
> If were playing Lucia then this is going on shortly!
> 
> View attachment 55958


You lucky one, that on is my list for ages , can't find it anywhere.:tiphat:

Let me rephrase that, it's on e Bay but buying vinyl on e Bay is one thing I don't do .
To risky.


----------



## JACE

*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2 / Friedrich Gulda*

Such a deep, deep well.

This morning, while listening to this music and driving into work, I decided that if I ever host a classical music program on the radio (which is very unlikely), the opening theme music of my program would be Bach's Prelude in C sharp, No.3, BWV 872.

And it would have to be this particular performance by Gulda too.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Tournemire's Symphony No.6 for Tenor, Chorus, Organ and Orchestra.

This is pretty good on first listen. I will be listening to this again very soon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

mirepoix said:


> View attachment 55943
> 
> 
> Petruschka, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Stravinsky.


I love the Diaghilevian cover as well. _;D_


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Rubinstein*
Opera in three acts "The Demon."
-Evgeny Nikitin, Marina Mescheriakova, Ilya Levinsky, Okhotnikov, et al.
-The Kirov Opera Orchestra & Chorus/Valery Gergiev.

*Georgy Catoire*
Violin Sonatas nos. I & II.
Elegie for Violin and Piano, Romance op. 1 no. IV.
-Laurent Albrecht Breuninger, violin.
-Anna Zassimova, piano.

*Felix Blumenfeld *
Nocturne-Fantasie, op. 20 (1895), Deux Morceaux, Sonata-Fantasie, Deux Moments Dramatiques, etc.
-Jonathan Powell, piano.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Moments Musicaux, op. 16 & Morceaux de fantasie, op. 3.
-Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano.

*Vladimir Rebikov*
Esclavage et liberte, Feuilles d'automne, Chansons blanches, etc.
-Anthony Goldstone, piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Isn't that so often the problem? Taken on its own terms iVerrett's Norma, like her Lady Macbeth, for instance, is a great achievement. Then one's mind's ear harks back to Callas in both roles, and she is just so far ahead of the competition.


Absolutely!

Verrett's singing is outstanding in its own right-- "stellar," if you will.

But Callas' is a worm hole that takes you into an entirely different aesthetic_ universe_-- "_Interstellar," _I believe would be the topical word to describe it.
_
;D_


----------



## rrudolph

Mahler: Symphony #1








Mahler: Symphony #2








Berio: Sinfonia


----------



## opus55

*Vanhal*
6 Quatours, "Hoffmeister" No. 2 in E flat
Lotus String Quartet

*Villa-Lobos*
Piano Trio No. 1
Ahn Trio

Just discovered that Villa-Lobos is another great composer of chamber music. Sipping coffee and working from home while listening to Villa-Lobos. Life is good


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 9 in C Major, 'The Great' (Daniel Barenboim; Berliner Philharmoniker).









Just listened through the symphony - some very good melodies in it, no question. However, on 1st listen, except for a few melodies (one of them reminded me of Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake), nothing really jumped out at me as extremely original. I think the 8th is a more original and radical work, Schubert should've finished it . If Schubert would've finished the 8th, assuming he would've kept up the compositional level up until the end, that might've been one amazing symphony.


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Der Spiegelritter" (Huss/Koch)
Fanny Mendelssohn - Das Jahr (Rothenberg/Arabesque)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphony No. 9*


----------



## George O

Pugg's post prompted playing Popp.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> This site is dangerous :lol: Aside from the many albums I have purchased, I am also listening to a lot of music and my reading habit has suffered... but what ecstasy!
> 
> View attachment 55937
> 
> 
> Handel Water Music, 2 Organ Concertos
> Haroncourt/Concentius Musikus Wien
> 
> I bought this one used last summer. It is a marvellous album. I used to always kind of shy away from Water Music*  I think it's a bit like Vivaldi's Four Seasons to me: I've heard it a lot. Last night and tonight I managed to hear it with new ears  The treats on this album are the 2 Organ Concertos that fill out the album, but the pleasure begins at the start.
> 
> * Royal Fireworks, too (which I haven't collected on CD; no doubt, it will just show up at a shop some day  )


It's still cheaper than skiing or a country club membership to play golf.


----------



## opus55

*Hegaard, Lars*
_The 4 Winds
Danish Chamber Players | Christensen, Henrik Vagn_

*Kuhlau, Friedrich*
Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op.32
_Christiansen, Asger Lund - cello | Givskov, Tutter - violin | Grunth, Lars - viola | Westenholz, Elisabeth - piano_

Listening to unfamiliar composers who's been sitting in my Naxos Music Library playlists. It's also fun to see familiar names in chamber recordings. Kuhlau sounds like another fine writer of chamber music of Romantic era.


----------



## Bruce

Vasks said:


> *Schubert - Overture to "Der Spiegelritter" (Huss/Koch)
> Fanny Mendelssohn - Das Jahr (Rothenberg/Arabesque)*


Great program! I wish Fanny was as well known as Felix--her piano music is excellent.


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi's 7th book of madrigals (La Venexiana)


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR STRING ORCHESTRA
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; Oboe Concerto; Concerto Grosso; Fantasia on Greensleeves; Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Maurice Bourgue; oboe
English String Orchestra
William Boughton; conductor

Nimbus


----------



## pmsummer

brotagonist said:


> This site is dangerous :lol: Aside from the many albums I have purchased, I am also listening to a lot of music and my reading habit has suffered... but what ecstasy!
> 
> View attachment 55937
> 
> 
> Handel Water Music, 2 Organ Concertos
> Haroncourt/Concentius Musikus Wien
> 
> I bought this one used last summer. It is a marvellous album. I used to always kind of shy away from Water Music*  I think it's a bit like Vivaldi's Four Seasons to me: I've heard it a lot. Last night and tonight I managed to hear it with new ears  The treats on this album are the 2 Organ Concertos that fill out the album, but the pleasure begins at the start.
> 
> * Royal Fireworks, too (which I haven't collected on CD; no doubt, it will just show up at a shop some day  )


I feel your pain.


----------



## Bruce

Starting out my day with

Janacek - Sonata I.X. played by Jan Latham Koenig

This was another recording I used to have on Lp, but transferred to cassette. I no longer have the Lp, so I've substituted an image of the pianist









Moving on from there to

Sibelius - String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56









I recall getting this many years ago, and didn't like it. But prompted by the 100 greatest string quartets of all time thread, I've pulled it out, and am finding very enjoyable.

And keeping my string quartet momentum going with

Thomas Oboe Lee - String Quartet No. 3 ". . . child of Uranus, father of Zeus"









Quite a bit more abrasive than Sibelius's Quartet. I have no idea where this recording came from. I probably borrowed it from someone and taped it. As with Mr. Koenig, pictured is Mr. Lee.


----------



## pmsummer

Vesuvius said:


> Glass - _The Concerto Project Vol. I._ Pretty sweet.
> 
> View attachment 55917


I'll have to check this recording out.

After being a fairly early admirer of Glass', I went through a couple of decades of Glass-dislike (over-exposure and too many 'bad' film scores).

But after watching "Glass: A Portrait of Philip in Twelve Parts" last year, I have been re-evaluating my opinion for the better. I know he is thrilled at the news.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm loving it!









CD-1: SQ 1, 2 & 3


----------



## George O

Canciones y Danzas de España
Lieder und Tänze Dur Cervantes-Zeit (1547-1616)

Ensemble Hesperion XX / Jordi Savall

on EMI Reflexe (W. Germany), from 1977

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi63145.htm

Another 5 star Reflexe release, and with Montserrat Figueras singing.

This was available by itself or in the box set, Stationen Europäischer Musik, Folge 6


----------



## Badinerie

hpowders said:


> It's still cheaper than skiing or a country club membership to play golf.


Substantially less physical hazard involved. Less Jerks per square meter too!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Copland* birthday (1900), and *de Falla* death day (1946).


----------



## Morimur

*Japanese Koto Consort - (1993) Kotos, Jushichigen, Shamisen, Shakuhachi & Voice*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DavidA said:


> The fourth was a Karajan speciality!


This may be my all-around favourite Beethoven symphony. 2, 3, 4 and 5 are the ones I tend to listen to the most.


----------



## jim prideaux

while I have admitted to a great regard for the earlier symphonies of Nielsen I have also commented finding the latter works less enjoyable-however with the Myung Whun Chung/Gothenburg S.O. recording of the 5th on Bis I can only reflect on a very different attitude-superb in every way,it is very different for example to Blomstedt and even Schonwandt-on the same release the Violin Concerto also becomes arguably more immediate as well!


----------



## MagneticGhost

After browsing through the Glass Thread - thought I should listen to something of his recent works. Picked this at random and was pretty impressed. Great piece.

Glass - Violin Concerto No.2 'The American Four Seasons'
Alsop and LPO


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*

Linn Records


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
New York Philharmonic
Klaus Tennstedt
Live, June 18, 1980

A shame that this, one of the greatest of all Mahler Fifths, must be locked up within a big expensive box, "The New York Philharmonic The Mahler Broadcasts 1948-1982".

This one is "Carlos Kleiber/ Beethoven Fifth" kind of special.

I hope one day it is released on single CD so all Mahler lovers have an opportunity to hear this great performance. There are none better.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act I, Lisa _Darling_

















_Walkure_, Acts I & III,_ Dernesssssssssch_


----------



## realdealblues

Back to Back 9th's

_*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"*_
View attachment 55985

Ferenc Fricsay/Berlin Philharmonic

View attachment 55986

Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

Followed by a double shot of Brahms.

_*Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 3*_
View attachment 55987

Gunter Wand/NDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## MagneticGhost

Messiaen's Et Expecto Resurrectionem mortuorum

In the car before work starts
EMI Anniversary Edition box


----------



## opus55

*Kósa, György*
Trio for 2 Violins and Viola
_Hegemann, Dirk | Hsu, Michael | Maier, Simone Riniker | Yamahata, Renie_

*Vanhal, Johann Baptist*
Keyboard Quintet in D minor, Op. 12 No. 2
_Spanyi, Miklos - fortepiano | Authentic Quartet_


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 55981
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
> New York Philharmonic
> Klaus Tennstedt
> Live, June 18, 1980
> 
> A shame that this, one of the greatest of all Mahler Fifths, must be locked up within a big expensive box, "The New York Philharmonic The Mahler Broadcasts 1948-1982".
> 
> This one is "Carlos Kleiber/ Beethoven Fifth" kind of special.
> 
> I hope one day it is released on single CD so all Mahler lovers have an opportunity to hear this great performance. There are none better.


hp, this is another TREMENDOUS live Mahler 5 with Tennstedt:










This recording is with the LPO, Tennstedt's "home" orchestra. The single disc is out of print, but it's readily available via resellers. (It's also available in EMI's "Complete Mahler" box. That's where I first heard it.)

This version and Kubelik's live M5 (Audite) are tops for me.


----------



## JACE

Getting an early jump on the Saturday Symphony:










Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 / Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Listening to some Schubert on a Friday afternoon - Rosamunde and Death and The Maiden. The Takacs Quartet are my favorite interpreters of these.


----------



## millionrainbows

D Smith said:


> Listening to some Schubert on a Friday afternoon - Rosamunde and Death and The Maiden. The Takacs Quartet are my favorite interpreters of these.


That's a great cover, too, as many of the Hyperion releases are.


----------



## opus55

*Haydn, Franz Joseph*
String Quartet No. 12 in C Major, Op. 9, No. 1, Hob.III:19
_FESTETICS QUARTET
ISTVÁN KERTÉSZ - violin Milanese School, 18th century
ERIKA PETŐFI - violin Matthias Thier, Vienna 1770
PÉTER LIGETI - viola Matthias Albanus, Bolzano 1651
REZSŐ PERTORINI - violoncello Anonymous French, 17th century_

*Vanhal, Johann Baptist*
Double Bass Concerto in D Major
_Budapest Ferenc Erkel Chamber Orchestra; Fejervari, Zsolt, double bass_

Quite impressed by Festetics Quartet's playing and tone; more masculine and darker than other ensembles. Again, see a familiar name in the group.

Now listening to double bass concerto.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 1, w. Philadelphia/Godfather (rec. 1984, Japan 24-bit remastered 2006).


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> Who wins?
> 
> I have the same recording by Pogorelich. In fact, it was the second CD I bought. I really like the way Sudbin plays Scriabin, but have not heard his Scarlatti.


Sudbin's *D. Scarlatti*, *Haydn*, *Scriabin* are essential.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> OK, I really did it... you know, my concentrated listening thing.* I have decided that this is very nice!*
> 
> View attachment 55905
> 
> 
> Sherbakov, piano


----------



## opus55

*Karlowicz, Mieczyslaw* (1876-1909)
Eternal Songs, Op. 10
_BBC Philharmonic Orchestra; Tortelier, Yan Pascal_

*Wellesz, Egon* (1885-1974)
Violin Concerto, Op. 84
_Fruhwirth, David - violin; Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra; Epple, Roger_

After a long series of chamber music, my ears are primed enough for some heavier works. A couple more new (to me) composers. Karlowicz was a short-lived Polish composer. Perfect music for a gloomy winter weather here. I thought at first it sounded like Rachmaninoff.

I'll have to remember to listen to Wellesz's symphonies. This violin concerto is the kind of 20th century style I can really love. Lots of dissonance but not atonal.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Desert music by Steve Reich, live broadcast of the opening concert of Ars Musica Belgian festival 2014 (Mini-Maxi):

http://radio.klara.be/radio/10_home.php


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 2, w. Hajossyova/Priew/Staats. Berlin/Suitner et al (rec.1983).


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## JACE

Per MB's recommendation earlier on this thread, I'm listening to Ormandy's EMI recording of Sibelius' _Four Legends from the Kalevala_:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 185 "Merciful heart of love everlasting"

For the 4th Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1715

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 7* Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Carlos Kleiber on DG








High voltage full bodied Beethoven. Great!


----------



## omega

*Nielsen*
_Symphony n°6 'Sinfonia Semplice'_
Neeme Järvi | Götheborgs Symfoniker








*Sibelius*
_Symphony n°6_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra








Does one get punished because he listened to the Saturday Symphony on Friday?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SimonNZ

Taverner's Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## realdealblues

omega said:


> Does one get punished because he listened to the Saturday Symphony on Friday?


Your punishment is quite severe I'm afraid...it means you won't get to listen to the Saturday Symphony on Saturday...unless of course you choose to listen to the same symphony again on Saturday 

I often listen on Friday night when I'm driving to and back home from gigs


----------



## joen_cph

*Bach*: _Matthäus-Passion_ / Ericson, Drottningholm Ens. etc. / proprius-vanguard 3CD (1994)

A captivating performance with great sound and soloists.


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> *Nielsen*
> _Symphony n°6 'Sinfonia Semplice'_
> Neeme Järvi | Götheborgs Symfoniker
> View attachment 56000
> 
> 
> *Sibelius*
> _Symphony n°6_
> Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra
> View attachment 56001
> 
> 
> Does one get punished because he listened to the Saturday Symphony on Friday?


I will gladly pay you on Tuesday, if you allow me to listen to the Sunday Symphony today.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Wellington's Victory* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati on Mercury







Well after the real heroics of Beethoven's fifth symphony we here have the cod heroics of the Wellington's Victory symphony. Did Beethoven write any bad music? - well I guess this is a very strong contender. Not that there is much 'real' music in it.

By all accounts Beethoven thoroughly enjoyed performing the piece - I suspect because it was popular with the audiences of the time and Beethoven was quite happy with the healthy takings that a performance resulted in. Plus it must have been fun to perform.

Any way this Mercury recording is still quite spectacular for the cannon and musket fire which pepper the piece. I believe much used for Hi-Fi demonstrations in it's day.

I guess this piece is a contender for Beethoven's most spectacular lapse of taste.


----------



## Cheyenne

New CD from a relatively new Trio -- saw it in the store today. The play very slowly, and very delicately: I'm in love!


----------



## hpowders

LancMan: Wellington's Victory-What lapse of taste? A mega-genius like Beethoven knew exactly what he was doing and how little that composition was worth. He was simply "slumming".

Haven't you seen brilliant actors appearing in some of the worst movies ever?

A buck's a buck, whether its Wellington's Victory or Noah.

By the way, do see Noah....for the rain.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 55995
> 
> 
> I have that lp. Its EPIC!.... Ben Hur Epic......!
> 
> Jace...re; Sibelius Ormandy Four Legends ;How was it for you?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Berlioz - melodies - Francoise Pollet, Anne Sofie van Otter, Thomas Allen, John Aller and Cord Garben









A very pleasant selection, including what is probably my favourite Berlioz song - _Sara la bagneuse_ (although I prefer the richness of the orchestral version to this one with just piano)


----------



## hpowders

LancsMan said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 7* Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Carlos Kleiber on DG
> View attachment 55999
> 
> 
> High voltage full bodied Beethoven. Great!


Yes. This is my favorite recording to introduce novices to our wonderful music.


----------



## rrudolph

Zappa: Bob in Dacron/Sad Jane/Mo 'n Herb's Vacation


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahler - Symphony no. 5 (finally!)
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra

I've been meaning to listen to these for a while now. Finally got round to it!


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR TWO BASSOONS AND CONTINUO
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
Musica Franca

MSR


----------



## pmsummer

*...and we're back.*










FRATRES
_Six arrangements, plus Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten_
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi
Rudolf Werthen, conductor

Telarc


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Aaron! To celebrate, I listened to one of my all time favorite pieces tonight, Copland's Third Symphony conducted by Bernstein.


----------



## Guest

My goodness--I received quite a load from Amazon sellers today! (Thanks to birthday gift cards...)






































So far, I've just listened to the Haydn--I can see why it got such a rave review from _Gramophone_: the playing is amazingly vibrant, the cadenzas are brilliant, and the sound is superb.


----------



## Guest

I also received these, but I can only post 5 at at time:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

MoonlightSonata said:


> Mahler - Symphony no. 5 (finally!)
> Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> I've been meaning to listen to these for a while now. Finally got round to it!


I would like to announce that I am now a Mahler convert.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> I would like to announce that I am now a Mahler convert.


Welcome to the Mahler convert club, the more the merrier.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Catoire*: Piano Works, w. MAH (rec.1998);* Zemlinsky*: String Quartets, w. LaSalle Qt. (rec.1980).


----------



## samurai

D Smith said:


> Happy Birthday Aaron! To celebrate, I listened to one of my all time favorite pieces tonight, Copland's Third Symphony conducted by Bernstein.


Yes, that's a great rendition indeed!


----------



## samurai

Jean Sibelius--*Symphony No.5 in E-Flat Major, Op.82; Symphony No.6 in D Minor, Op.104 and Symphony No.7 in C, Op.105. *All three symphonies feature Lorin Maazel and the Vienna Philharmonic.
Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.3 in C Minor, Op.44; Symphony No.4 in C Major, Op.112; Symphony No.1 in D Major, Op.25 {"Classical"} and Symphony No.6 in E-Flat Minor, Op.111.* All four works are performed by the Seiji Ozawa led Berliner Philharmoniker. 
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.1, Op.10 and Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.60 {"Leningrad"}, *both featuring the New York Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.7 in C Major, Op.60 {"Leningrad"}, *on this occasion traversed by the Bernard Haitink led London Philharmonic Orchestra.
The last time I heard the Bernstein and Haitink performances of the* Seventh,* I actually preferred the Haitink reading, as it seemed to me to be more passionate and nuanced than that of Bernstein. I'm just curious to hear whether I have the same visceral reaction this go round.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Dave Whitmore

I haven't listened to any new composers for a while so tonight I'm going to try Glazunov.

Aleksandr Glazunov: Symphony no.1 op.5 (Gennadij Rozhdestvenskij, conductor


----------



## brotagonist

+Dave Whitmore A rather odd choice for someone who (apparently) knows nothing but Beethoven, but...

_Whatever floats your boat_ 

I was checking Glazunov out a couple of nights ago, too. I didn't know much about him, to be sure 

I just got back in, so I will resume with another listen of my morning music:









SQ 1, 2 and 3

I'm loving it! I've had this set for about 10 years, but there is so much there, that I've barely scratched the surface. Hey, I should win some points for ad writing


----------



## opus55

*Mendelssohn*
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op.11
_Wiener Philharmoniker
Christoph von Dohnányi_

*Wagner*
Tannhäuser
_Jane Eaglen | Waltraud Meier | Peter Sieffert | René Pape | Thomas Hampson
Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin
Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

brotagonist said:


> +Dave Whitmore A rather odd choice for someone who (apparently) knows nothing but Beethoven, but...
> 
> _Whatever floats your boat_
> 
> I was checking Glazunov out a couple of nights ago, too. I didn't know much about him, to be sure
> 
> I just got back in, so I will resume with another listen of my morning music:
> 
> View attachment 56013
> 
> 
> SQ 1, 2 and 3
> 
> I'm loving it! I've had this set for about 10 years, but there is so much there, that I've barely scratched the surface. Hey, I should win some points for ad writing


I've actually been trying a lot of different composers. I got stuck on a Beethoven track for a while but now I'm back to experimenting again. I get a lot of ideas from this forum. I've heard very few so far I didn't like.


----------



## KenOC

Grieg's Piano Concerto, Herbert Schuch. A fine job! On the radio. Nice to hear this once in a while to be reminded how good it is.


----------



## Weston

Bruce said:


> And finally, In These Stones Horizons Sing by Karl Jenkins from his Requiem CD
> 
> View attachment 55915
> 
> 
> I can't quite make up my mind about Jenkins. There are some lovely sections in his music, but all in all, it seems a little _de trop_. I'm not sure it would bear up well under repeated listenings, or that Jenkins will be remembered all that well in decades to come.


I'm afraid I agree. I have the same album and use it on repeat for overnight sleeping ambiance.



Vaneyes said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony 1, w. Philadelphia/Godfather (rec. 1984, Japan 24-bit remastered 2006).


Are Riccardo Muti and Richard Danielpour the same person? Sometimes I see Muti on a cover and think there's another Danielpour disc I should check out.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Moving on to...

Aleksandr Glazunov: Symphony no.2 op.16 (Gennadij Rozhdestvenskij, conductor)


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









Copland: Appalachian Spring (orchestral version of full ballet score)
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, cond. Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## brotagonist

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've heard very few so far I didn't like.


Me, neither. Even when I have difficulty appreciating someone's style, a few years of listening to CM helps me see it in a different perspective.

When I hear people like Mahlerian say he doesn't like Shostakovich  or hpowders say he doesn't like string quartets  I think: not at all?  How can that be? That's such a broad generalization. They've got to be pulling our tails :lol:


----------



## Weston

Some compositions by three "E's" tonight for no particular reason.
*
Enescu: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 13*
Gennady Rozhdestvensky / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra









Allmusic says this symphony "was an immediate critical and popular success on its premiere in 1906. This probably results largely from the fact that, though it is a musically complex and densely structured work, most of its complexity is hidden from the listener, leaving only the sweeping grandeur of its Romantic thematic material to form a lasting impression."

What the heck does that mean? Kind of a pompous insulting elitist thing to say if you ask me.

All that aside, this is indeed a grand beautiful adventure on a massive scale -- and maybe some minor and major scales too. I love it, though I'm used to Enescu sounding a little more modern. This is borderline Wagnerian.

Also, although I am not listening to it tonight, I should mention the Suite No. 3 "Villageoise," Op. 27 on this album is the most familiar of Enescu's works to me. I've got it on a Marco Polo disc I think, but this version is superior. It's probably my favorite Enescu work.

*
Ewazen: Classical Concerto for tenor saxophone & orchestra *
Paul Polivnick / Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra









Well, that was different. It seems almost jazzy but only because of the saxophone tone getting borderline gruff at times. Otherwise it's as smooth as you would expect the Debussy sax concerto to sound. There is also a hint of early 1960s TV private eye soundtrack, but I don't mean that in a derogatory way. [Edit: Presently, the second movement is quite lovely.]

And now, a first listen.

*Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61*
Stefan Solyom / Weimar Staatskapelle / Catherine Manoukian, violin









Wow! This is nice. Somehow this work eluded my listening all these decades. The album is recommended on MusicWeb International (whose reviews have turned up other great finds for me) and the digital download is only $4.95 US on Amazon at the moment!

While maybe not quite to the level of feeling the Elgar cello concerto evokes, there are hints of it in this work too. My only complaint is sometimes the violin seems to be coming out of both speakers just slightly delayed. What did the producers do? Chorus her violin part in the studio? It's pleasant, but almost drowns out the orchestra at times. I'm nit-picking though. 4 out of 5 stars if I were into rating things.

[Edit: Could this be the longest violin concerto on record? Not that it is overlong. Just a bit of an undertaking. I am surprised to find audience clapping at the end. You'd never guess this is a live recording otherwise.]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Bernstein.*
String quartets in orchestral performance.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes, my computer does that too sometimes. It's really quite irritating.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> When I hear people like Mahlerian say he doesn't like Shostakovich  or hpowders say he doesn't like string quartets  I think: not at all?  How can that be? That's such a broad generalization. They've got to be pulling our tails :lol:


There are some works of Shostakovich I do enjoy quite a bit, and think are great music: the Symphonies 1, 4, 8, and 14, some of the String Quartets and the Preludes and Fugues, one or two of the concertos, etc. There is no doubt in my mind that he was an extraordinarily gifted and fluent composer for whom music and especially developmental symphonic/sonata form came naturally. I don't feel some of his music lives up to the things said about it, and on a list of 20th century composers, I feel he is outclassed in just about every way by others. Personally, the music of Prokofiev appeals to me more, both in his early steel and iron phase and his later neoromantic Social Realist phase, to say nothing of Stravinsky.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Crumb's Star Child - Thomas Conlin, cond.


----------



## Tristan

*Bruch* - Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46









Some of the most beautiful melodies I've ever heard are present in this piece--I know they're adapted from folk tunes but what an excellent use of folk music.


----------



## Balthazar

Piano music of *Henri Herz* (1803-1888) performed by Philip Martin.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Alexandr Glazunov - Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33


----------



## senza sordino

Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez and Fantasie for a Gentleman








Grieg Peer Gynt Suites, Piano Concerto, Lyric Suite, Holberg Suite, Lyric Pieces for solo piano, Symphonic Dances
(both CDs)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Music for piano duet.
*
As I have to be a little bit quiet I playing this now. 
One of my favorite discs


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Aleksandr Glazunov: Symphony no.4 op.48 (Gennadij Rozhdestvenskij, conductor) .


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Wuorinen: String Sextet, String Quartet #2, Piano Quintet, Divertimento for Saxophone & Piano (TASHI, etc.)


----------



## Itullian

This arrived today. Its a beautifully presented set.

I'll start on it tomorrow.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> There are some works of Shostakovich I do enjoy quite a bit, and think are great music: the Symphonies 1, 4, 8, and 14, some of the String Quartets and the Preludes and Fugues, one or two of the concertos, etc. There is no doubt in my mind that he was an extraordinarily gifted and fluent composer for whom music and especially developmental symphonic/sonata form came naturally. I don't feel some of his music lives up to the things said about it, and on a list of 20th century composers, I feel he is outclassed in just about every way by others. Personally, the music of Prokofiev appeals to me more, both in his early steel and iron phase and his later neoromantic Social Realist phase, to say nothing of Stravinsky.


I knew you had some kind of 'technical' reason for your opinion  and that it might be too technical for me to understand just how his music doesn't live up to what is said about it  I agree that it is impossible to overlook the natural knack at composing that Shostakovich obviously had (that allowed him to compose the sheer volume of truly great works that he did). I don't put a whole lot of stock in rating, so you saying that he was "outclassed in just about every way" doesn't phase me as much as it could  I, too, admire the works of a whole lot of other 20th Century composers.


----------



## starthrower

Just received this a few days ago. A great recording and performance!


----------



## nightscape

Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 4 (Hough/Foster/City of Birmingham)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruce said:


> Who wins?
> 
> I have the same recording by Pogorelich. In fact, it was the second CD I bought. I really like the way Sudbin plays Scriabin, but have not heard his Scarlatti.


Vaneyes said it--Sudbin's recording is top notch, as are his Haydn and Scriabin. Pretty sure I learned about these disks from Vaneyes in this thread, in fact! As regards the head-to-head comparison: it's not much of a competition, since there's little overlap of individual sonatas. I'm glad to have both.


----------



## Blake

Glass - _Satyagraha._ This guy's awesome. I feel like a fool for avoiding his music for so long.


----------



## Ingélou

Emma Kirkby singing Byrd Consort Songs. Begins with 'My mind to me a kingdom is' - and so it is, when I am listening to Emma Kirkby singing Byrd Consort Songs. :angel:


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Koechlin: Les heures persanes for piano (Michael Korstick)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

millionrainbows said:


> That's a great cover, too, as many of the Hyperion releases are.


The girl on the cover is very attractive .

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 9 in C Major, 'The Great' (Daniel Barenboim; Berliner Philharmoniker).









I think I was too harsh on this symphony yesterday - there are a great many original things about it - Schubert's excellent melodies and also the instrumentation for one thing. First listens can't always be trusted.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ruth Crawford Seeger - String Quartet (1931)*
Marijke van Kooten, Heleen Hulst, violins; Karin Dolman, viola; Hans Woudenberg, violoncello
[YouTube]










This is a very exciting new find for me, thanks to joen_cph for this steer and the Rochberg #4.

*George Rochberg - String Quartet No. 4 (1977)*
Concord String Quartet [New World]










*Pyotr Tchaikovsky
Souvenir de Florence (String Sextet)*
Borodin Quartet, Yuri Bashmet, Natalia Gutman [EMI]


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Il Re Pastore*
*Lucia Popp/* Reri Grist/ Luigi Alva/ Nicola Monti 
Recorded 1967


----------



## michaels

*Pre-Coffee Chamber Music*

Dark outside, awake at 4:30 and hungering for a quieter, more intimate listening session, trying this for now:







Mozart: String Quintets K 593 and K 614
Janos Fehervari Viola; Eder Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Joaquin Turina: music for strings and piano (Lincoln Trio)


----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE NIGHT
_Various Popular Works_
*John Tavener
Arvo Pärt*
Taverner Choir
Andrew Parrott, director

Sony Classical


----------



## Jeff W

Let me see... What did I listen to? Stay awhile and listen!









When I started my listening last night, I had the idea that I was going to try to listen to nothing but "cold" or "Winter" music. However, I quickly discovered that I really didn't have enough to go around without repeating some of my recent listens. I did, however, start with Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 "Winter Reveries" (or "Winter Daydreams"...) and No. 2 "Little Russian". Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.









I moved into Saturday Symphony territory next with the Sixth and Seventh Symphonies of Jean Sibelius along with Tapiola. Sibelius' music could be described as cold and icy, right? Either way, Osmo Vanska led the Lathi Symphony Orchestra. After this I fumbled around on the iPod for a bit to try to find something...









I really couldn't find anything that I hadn't already listened to a bunch of times that felt "cold" and/or "icy" so I just decided to listen to some of Beethoven's chamber music. Piano Trio Op. 97 (No. 6) 'Archduke', Piano Trio WoO 38 and the Clarinet Trio Op. 11 (also playable as a Piano Trio with violin filling in for clarinet, it seems). Jacqueline Du Pre played the cello in all works, Daniel Barenboim played the piano in all works, Pinchas Zukerman played violin in Op. 97 and WoO 38 and Gervase de Peyer played clarinet in Op. 11. I think the Piano Trio as a format is about my favorite form of chamber ensemble...









Going down in size from three to just one, I ended with some solo piano works by Chopin. I decided to go with Arthur Rubinstein playing the Ballades and Scherzos. Lovely works here .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, A Village Romeo and Juliet*

I'm one of those poor souls who listens to an opera recording all the way through, and afterwards, I get a feeling of accomplishment like I do when I've washed all the dishes or vacuumed all the carpets. Not so much enjoyment, just accomplishment. <sigh>


----------



## JACE

Badinerie said:


> Jace...re; Sibelius Ormandy Four Legends ;How was it for you?


I think it's fantastic. MB would never steer us wrong! 

Last night, I also listened to Ormandy's recording of Sibelius' 7th -- on YouTube, since I don't own the CD. Beautiful!

I'm thinking about springing for the 3-CD Japanese import set of Ormandy's Sibelius recordings for Columbia:










DISC 1
SYMPHONY NO.1 IN E MINOR. OP.39 
VIOLIN CONCERTO IN D MINOR. OP.47 [Isaac Stern]

DISC 2
SYMPHONY NO.2 IN D MAJOR. OP.43
SYMPHONY NO.7 IN C MAJOR. OP.105

DISC 3
FINLANDIA. OP.26
VALSE TRISTE. OP.44. NO.1
THE SWAN OF TUONELA. OP.22. NO.2
KARELIA SUITE. OP.11
EN SAGA. OP.9
FINLANDIA. OP.26

Does anyone have this?


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in F Major, RV 485

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolas Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Marschallin Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55995
> 
> 
> I have that lp. Its EPIC!.... Ben Hur Epic......!
> 
> Jace...re; Sibelius Ormandy Four Legends ;How was it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the very first Sutherland cd I ever bought! _;D_--- you can only imagine the effect it had on me.
Click to expand...


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SETS IN FIVE & SIX PARTS
*William Lawes*
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall, director

Alia Vox


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Balthazar said:


> Piano music of *Henri Herz* (1803-1888) performed by Philip Martin.
> 
> View attachment 56024


I love the _cover_. . . how's the music?


----------



## Weston

*Schein: Banchetto musicale No. 2 in D
Schein: Banchetto musicale No. 6 in D *
Jordi Savall / Hesperon XX









I'll have _tierce de Picardie_ for breakfast!

*
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 - Bourée, Air and Allegro Deciso*
Wendy Carlos, synthesizer









And some tasty bloops, swooshes and bleeps on the side.

*
Telemann: Musique de Table, Part I (excerpts) - 
Trio for 2 violins & continuo in E flat major (Tafelmusik I/4), TWV 42:Es1
Solo (Sonata), for flute & continuo in B minor (Tafelmusik I/5), TWV 41:h4 
Overture, suite for trumpet, oboe, strings & continuo in D major (Tafelmusik II:1), TWV 551*
Orchestra of the Golden Age









Maybe I'd better stay awhile and refer to it as brunch.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Helen of Troy's gorgeous aria to a sleeping Menelaus kicking off the beginning of Act II, by way of Dame Gwyneth Jones.









Ascending the summit, the view, the storm. . . oh my God!-- those _horns_!!! Hail Sinopoli!









Entire disc.

I especially love the gorgeous, finessing, Rimsky-Korsakovian _khorovod_ with the dance of the princesses; and the Russian rhythmic musical asymmetry of those Concertgebouw thunderbolts landing in the Infernal Dance are second to none.

Riveting.

Stellar sounding engineer job as well.


----------



## Vasks

*Weingartner - Overture: "Aus ernster Zeit" (Letonja/cpo)
Respighi - String Quartet (Ambache/Chandos)*


----------



## JACE

Saturday Symphony Sibelius Sixth:










*Osmo Vänskä, Lahti SO*

Sounds super.


----------



## George O

*the other Tchaikovsky*










Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello, in F-sharp Minor, op 133 (or op 134), unfinished; edited by V. Blok

Boris Alexandrovich Tchaikovsky (1925-1996)

Suite for Unaccompanied Cello

Sonata for Cello and Piano

Victoria Yagling, cello
Yuliva Gushanskaya, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1977


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 56063
> 
> 
> Ascending the summit, the view, the storm. . . oh my God!-- those _horns_!!! Hail Sinopoli!


Hail Strauss and the beauty of the eternal Nature that inspired him!

Getting ready to listen to *Parsifal* here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SiegendesLicht said:


> Hail Strauss and the beauty of the eternal Nature that inspired him!
> 
> Getting ready to listen to *Parsifal* here.
> 
> View attachment 56066


SiegendesLicht, you and Woodduck are _Parsifal _sages-- do tell us what you think of the Kubelik _Parsifal_ when your done (when ever that may be).

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase?
_
;D _


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 2 Rattle CBSO


----------



## starthrower




----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Sonata in D, op 94

César Franck (1822-1890): Sonata in A (transcribed for flute)

James Galway, flute
Martha Argerich, piano

on RCA (NYC), from 1975

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini : Armida.*

*Renée Fleming* leads this cast.:tiphat:

Recorded 1993 in Bologna


----------



## Tsaraslondon

[









Mimi is a role one would not associate with Callas, and indeed it is one of the four roles she learned for the gramophone but never sang on stage. The opera itself makes its effect easily and can withstand even a mediocre performance, the role of Mimi being probably one of the least demanding in the soprano repertoire. Great Normas may always have been thin on the ground; effective Mimis have been, and still are, plentiful. The role's requirements are slight; sweetness, charm, and a capacity for what the Italians call _morbidezza_; qualities that come naturally to a De Los Angeles or a Freni, less so, one would have thought, to a Callas.

But of course the miracle of Callas is that she not only scales down her voice and personality to suit the demands of the role, but also finds within it a deeper vein of tragedy one hardly suspected was there, her singing full of little incidental details often overlooked by others. Her first utterances have a weariness that presages her illness, and she fades the voice away brilliantly as she faints. The duet with Rodolfo is light and charming, but more of this Mimi's capacity for love emerges in her aria. Starting shyly, she gradually suffuses her tone with warmth at the section beginning _Ma quando vien lo sgelo_, not lingering too long on the top As and ruining the shape of the aria, as so many do, and I love the way the last section, from _Altro di me non le saprei narare_ is delivered with a slight touch of embarrassment as if Mimi suddenly realises she has revealed too much too soon.

It is in the last two acts, though, that Callas's Mimi is at its most moving. Never before has Mimi's despair been so heart-rendingly expressed, but also note how, with a single word (_dorme?_ ) in the duet with Marcello, she conjures up all Mimi's warmth and tender love for Rodolfo, with the gentlest of upward _portamenti_. Act IV is almost fail safe, but here too she is wonderfully effective, finding the palest of colours as the pallor of death takes over.

She has a good cast around her; Di Stefano in one of his best roles, Panerai a splendid Marcello, Moffo a sympathetic Musetta, and something of a relief from the sparky soubrettes we so often end up with. Zaccaria and Spatafora are an excellent pair of Bohemians.

Votto doesn't do anything wrong, but such a cast would have benefited from a stronger hand at the helm. He accompanies well, but it's a shame, given that Serafin was not an option at the time, Legge couldn't have persuaded Karajan to stick around after recording *Il Trovatore* with her.

The sound of this *La Boheme* has always been good for its period. I owned the original Columbia LPs, which I played to death, though I can't really remember how they sounded now. This Warner issue is excellent, with lots of space round the voices, which have an added warmth compared to the 1997 Callas Edition CDs I had before.

There are so many good recordings of *La Boheme* in the catalogue, that choosing the best one is well-nigh impossible. This Callas version is certainly one of them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi is a role one would not associate with Callas, and indeed it is one of the four roles she learned for the gramophone but never sang on stage. The opera itself makes its effect easily and can withstand even a mediocre performance, the role of Mimi being probably one of the least demanding in the soprano repertoire. Great Normas may always have been thin on the ground; effective Mimis have been, and still are, plentiful. The role's requirements are slight; sweetness, charm, and a capacity for what the Italians call _morbidezza_; qualities that come naturally to a De Los Angeles or a Freni, less so, one would have thought, to a Callas.
> 
> But of course the miracle of Callas is that she not only scales down her voice and personality to suit the demands of the role, but also finds within it a deeper vein of tragedy one hardly suspected was there, her singing full of little incidental details often overlooked by others. Her first utterances have a weariness that presages her illness, and she fades the voice away brilliantly as she faints. The duet with Rodolfo is light and charming, but more of this Mimi's capacity for love emerges in her aria. Starting shyly, she gradually suffuses her tone with warmth at the section beginning _Ma quando vien lo sgelo_, not lingering too long on the top As and ruining the shape of the aria, as so many do, and I love the way the last section, from _Altro di me non le saprei narare_ is delivered with a slight touch of embarrassment as if Mimi suddenly realises she has revealed too much too soon.
> 
> It is in the last two acts, though, that Callas's Mimi is at its most moving. Never before has Mimi's despair been so heart-rendingly expressed, but also note how, with a single word (_dorme?_ ) in the duet with Marcello, she conjures up all Mimi's warmth and tender love for Rodolfo, with the gentlest of upward _portamenti_. Act IV is almost fail safe, but here too she is wonderfully effective, finding the palest of colours as the pallor of death takes over.
> 
> She has a good cast around her; Di Stefano in one of his best roles, Panerai a splendid Marcello, Moffo a sympathetic Musetta, and something of a relief from the sparky soubrettes we so often end up with. Zaccaria and Spatafora are an excellent pair of Bohemians.
> 
> Votto doesn't do anything wrong, but such a cast would have benefited from a stronger hand at the helm. He accompanies well, but it's a shame, given that Serafin was not an option at the time, Legge couldn't have persuaded Karajan to stick around after recording *Il Trovatore* with her.
> 
> The sound of this *La Boheme* has always been good for its period. I owned the original Columbia LPs, which I played to death, though I can't really remember how they sounded now. This Warner issue is excellent, with lots of space round the voices, which have an added warmth compared to the 1997 Callas Edition CDs I had before.
> 
> There are so many good recordings of *La Boheme* in the catalogue, that choosing the best one is well-nigh impossible. This Callas version is certainly one of them.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor(?)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









A truly bizarre work in just about every way.


----------



## JACE

Giving this new-to-me LP a first spin:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (RCA)*


----------



## starthrower

I have the Berglund set, but only listened to no. 7 recently. I'll give no. 6 a listen to see what all the weirdness is about!


----------



## D Smith

I listened to Perlman/Barenboim/CSO perform the Mendelssohn and Prokofiev Violin Concertos in a live recording. Perlman was his usual sumptuous self and had a lot of bite and virtuosity when needed in the Prokofiev. I've always enjoyed his playing. Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius' 6th and 7th (Karajan)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Saturday symphony:
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor(?)
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truly bizarre work in just about every way.


'Bizarre?'

By what standard?


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Bizarre?'
> 
> By what standard?


Harmonically, formally, in terms of expression: it's a symphony of juxtapositions which never coalesce and tensions which never resolve, of abrupt full stops placed in the middle of sentences, as it were.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Harmonically, formally, in terms of expression: it's a symphony of juxtapositions which never coalesce and tensions which never resolve, of abrupt full stops placed in the middle of sentences, as it were.


Fair-shooting.

But structural mechanics and musical formalisms aside, I think its a work of exotic breathtaking beauty and mysterious awe.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Fair-shooting.
> 
> But structural mechanics and musical formalisms aside, I think its a work of exotic breathtaking beauty and mysterious awe.


Don't get me wrong, I love Sibelius. I enjoy all of his symphonies and think he was a wonderful composer for orchestra. I just find that his musical thought process and mine do not coincide, and this makes some of his works difficult for me to grasp as a whole, no matter how beautiful the details.


----------



## starthrower

Giving Shosty a go at the moment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Sibelius. I enjoy all of his symphonies and think he was a wonderful composer for orchestra. I just find that his musical thought process and mine do not coincide, and this makes some of his works difficult for me to grasp as a whole, no matter how beautiful the details.


What should he be doing differently? You know: for a more beautiful aesthetic effect.


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius's Sixth always takes me to a wonderful place. It is one of my favorite symphonies ever and always rewarding to revisit. For Saturday Symphonies I listened to 2 performances. First, yesterday it was Karajan/Philharmonia recorded in 1953. I had not listened to this one before and found it ok but not special. I thought HvK conducted this piece much better later on. Then I listened to Vanska/Lahti which I enjoyed much more. Sparkling and evocative. I'd be tempted to listen to other interpretations, but it's cold enough outside for any more musical visits to Finland's wintery landscapes for today!


----------



## Bruce

opus55 said:


> View attachment 55993
> View attachment 55994
> 
> 
> *Karlowicz, Mieczyslaw* (1876-1909)
> Eternal Songs, Op. 10
> _BBC Philharmonic Orchestra; Tortelier, Yan Pascal_
> 
> *Wellesz, Egon* (1885-1974)
> Violin Concerto, Op. 84
> _Fruhwirth, David - violin; Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra; Epple, Roger_
> 
> After a long series of chamber music, my ears are primed enough for some heavier works. A couple more new (to me) composers. Karlowicz was a short-lived Polish composer. Perfect music for a gloomy winter weather here. I thought at first it sounded like Rachmaninoff.
> 
> I'll have to remember to listen to Wellesz's symphonies. This violin concerto is the kind of 20th century style I can really love. Lots of dissonance but not atonal.


I really like what I've heard of Wellesz so far--his first and eighth symphonies. I'm interested in exploring more of his works, too.


----------



## Bruce

Kontrapunctus said:


> My goodness--I received quite a load from Amazon sellers today! (Thanks to birthday gift cards...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I've just listened to the Haydn--I can see why it got such a rave review from _Gramophone_: the playing is amazingly vibrant, the cadenzas are brilliant, and the sound is superb.


I'd be interested in your opinion of Berman's recording of Prokofiev's 8th sonata. It's my favorite version, but I'm biased. Glad to see it's been released on CD.


----------



## brotagonist

One of my earliest composer passions, Roberto Gerhard:

Symphony 4 "New York"

I first discovered him on some obscure 99¢ label in the '70s and managed to collect a couple of albums, the only one I recall with certainty being The Plague (Dorati/NSO) on Decca/Headline. I later learned that he had been a student of Schoenberg, which definitely shows in his chamber music. This is a marvellous symphony, the last one he completed. The performers are OS Tenerife/Pérez.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> What should he be doing differently? You know: for a more beautiful aesthetic effect.


I don't presume to tell Sibelius what he should be doing. I am sure that however it may strike me, the effect he achieved is the one he wanted.


----------



## Bruce

SimonNZ said:


> George Crumb's Star Child - Thomas Conlin, cond.


This is fantastic! I've got it slated for listening later today. I first heard this at a Philly Orchestra concert, and was blown away by it. It was also the first work of Crumb's that I found tolerable. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> I don't presume to tell Sibelius what he should be doing. I am sure that however it may strike me, the effect he achieved is the one he wanted.


Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

You kill me.

I love it.

Cheers.

_;D_

-- You just walked_ around _that Russian bear trap.

You certainly get_ my _respect.


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Sibelius. I enjoy all of his symphonies and think he was a wonderful composer for orchestra. I just find that his musical thought process and mine do not coincide, and this makes some of his works difficult for me to grasp as a whole, no matter how beautiful the details.


Interesting analysis. I find the phrasing in musical works to be an aspect which has a strong effect on the way I perceive it. Though I don't necessarily find this true of Sibelius's 6th (though I'll have to give it another listen now), I feel this way about many British composers, primarily Bax, Delius, Elgar and Stanford. I always feel they stop in the middle of sentences, the music being constantly in a state of transition, but from where or to where is not necessarily easy for me to determine. I find that very concentrated listening helps, especially in the case of Elgar. If I try to conceive of the music in short bits, without trying to conceive of it as a series of long phrases, I also find it more tolerable. But I keep trying, especially with those works which are considered to be of high quality, such as Elgar's Violin Concerto and his First Symphony.,


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_The Academy Awards are in!:_










Best cover.










Best "Under the Mongolian Yoke"










Most ferocious "Battle on the Ice."

-- Now, to a barista! Go! . . . Get your triple espresso and take on the _world_.


----------



## Bruce

I'm listening today to Bach's English Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV 810 recorded by Zuzana Růžičková on an old MHS Lp. The sound's not great--rather harsh and miked closely, but I love the way she plays these works. When I listen to her play, I feel more of Bach's intent comes through rather than an interpretation, though there is is variety of valid opinions on the role of a performer in this respect. 

And Schubert's Piano Quintet in A, D.667 recorded by the Mannheim Piano Quintet, also from an old MHS Lp. 

It's been years since I've listened to Bach's 5th English Suite, but it's really one of the finest of that great set of suites. I've heard Schubert's Quintet quite frequently in the last several years; this is not one of the better performances, but it'll do.


----------



## D Smith

If you love Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky (it's one of my all time favorite pieces), I can't recommend this recording enough. Breathtaking and will sweep you off your feet. I believe it's been reissued on CD with a different cover.


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)

Vespers, Mass for Mixed Choir, op 37

The Leningrad M. I. Glinka Choir / Vladislav Chernushenko

2-LP set on Melodiya (USSR), from 1986

5 stars


----------



## maestro267

*Vaughan Williams*: Piano Concerto in C major
Wass (piano)/Royal Liverpool PO/Judd

*Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 in D minor
Royal Liverpool PO/Petrenko

Both from recordings I bought today.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Theme, Variations, and Finale._















I'm not a Kunzel fan, but his treatment of "The Entry of the Nobles" from Miklos Rozsa's film score to _El Cid_ on this cd is magnificent. Tremendously clean bass response when you listen to it on your home stereo. Absolutely magnificent.

This cut is like Rimsky-Korsakov. . . but with _muscle._

(1:00+ in the You Tube video)


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Rubinstein's "The Brahms I Love" LP:










Ballade In D, Op. 10, No. 2. ...Phew. Magical.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement, *Sibelius*: Symphony 6, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1980, ART remastering 2001).


----------



## pmsummer

6 PARTITAS
_BWV 825-830_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gustav Leonhardt, cembalo

Virgin Veritas


----------



## Weston

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D Minor, Op.104*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Berglund



Mahlerian said:


>


I don't normally try to do the Saturday symphony. (I'm a little contrary, never wanting to do what everyone else is doing even when it's great.) But I'm giving this a spin to hear the bizarreness Mahlerian mentions. I never take "bizarre" to be a negative comment. Quite the opposite.

This is one of those pieces I don't have committed to memory, but I remember it well as it is playing. "Oh yes - I like this part."

What I detect as a layman is a slight hint of being modal (maybe?) and a penchant for segueing or morphing from one brief texture to another, the transitions so smooth as to be nearly unnoticeable, but when I add it all up I've nearly lost track of where we began and where we're going. It appears on the surface to be almost a stream of consciousness approach. But yes it's quite beautiful. I have no issue with meandering musical compositions. The point of a journey isn't necessarily the arrival.

The fourth movement is the most memorable or familiar to me for some reason, seeming more renaissance or early music inspired. The symphony does come full circle, opening and closing on a Vaughan Williams-like string sonority. This symmetry is satisfying to me.


----------



## Woodduck

Mahlerian said:


> Harmonically, formally, in terms of expression: it's a symphony of juxtapositions which never coalesce and tensions which never resolve, of abrupt full stops placed in the middle of sentences, as it were.


As a long-time Sibelius lover, I find your comments accord with my own perceptions, and that they pertain not only to the 6th but to much of his music. I remember discussing him with a friend in college, and observing that his works progress more like natural phenomena than like human endeavors or argument. Things happen almost adventitiously, like changes in the weather or flights of birds going over. Sibelius took direct inspiration from nature and it's almost trite to evoke the northern landscape when talking about him; but I think that his absorption in nature is powerfully manifest in an expressive language that couldn't otherwise be as it is, and that part of that is his unique sense of form, with its gradual morphing of thematic material and abrupt juxtapositions in a manner of development that manages to be both episodic and organic. Human emotions are expressed within a formal framework not fundamentally governed by them, much as human figures in an ancient Chinese landscape are absorbed into a vast landscape of mountains and streams which then become metaphors for emotion. Sibelius lets the landscape, the weather and the creatures of the forest speak for him in a language so magically evocative it seems to be their own language. It's not just Romantic tone-painting, not even in a grand Wagnerian manner, and it's not the pathetic fallacy or anthropomorphism: he doesn't attribute human feelings to nature, but rather subjects human emotions and their normal trajectories to patterns of energy and sonic analogues derived from natural processes. It's a profound identification of the human and the inhuman for which I can't think of a parallel in music. How much this was achieved by conscious intent I don't know; Sibelius's music is so tightly purposeful that I can't think he wasn't intensely aware of his own uniqueness. And it's that purposefulness and tightness of form - a "neoclassicism" of his own devising - that makes him, for me, one of the great composers during a time when musical innovations were taking music in directions he couldn't or wouldn't follow.


----------



## brotagonist

I admit that my mind's not there, but I'm listening (YT) to:

Sibelius Symphony 6 (Vänskä/Lahti SO)

I'm going to have to try again later on. I've been too distracted by Roberto Gerhard


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> Interesting analysis. I find the phrasing in musical works to be an aspect which has a strong effect on the way I perceive it. Though I don't necessarily find this true of Sibelius's 6th (though I'll have to give it another listen now), I feel this way about many British composers, primarily Bax, Delius, Elgar and Stanford. I always feel they stop in the middle of sentences, the music being constantly in a state of transition, but from where or to where is not necessarily easy for me to determine. I find that very concentrated listening helps, especially in the case of Elgar. If I try to conceive of the music in short bits, without trying to conceive of it as a series of long phrases, I also find it more tolerable.* But I keep trying, especially with those works which are considered to be of high quality, such as Elgar's Violin Concerto and his First Symphony.*,


Kennedy/LPO/Handley (EMI rec.1983) is the oft-recommended for VC, and my starter. But there are several I could happily live with. Here's a nice one with Little/BBCSO/A. Davis from the 2011 BBC Proms....






For Symphony 1, I like Halle O./Judd (rec.1990) for its softening of some pomp passages.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

michaels said:


> Dark outside, awake at 4:30 and hungering for a quieter, more intimate listening session, trying this for now:
> View attachment 56046
> 
> Mozart: String Quintets K 593 and K 614
> Janos Fehervari Viola; Eder Quartet


Outstanding recording of those works. As good as it gets.:tiphat:


----------



## BartokPizz

Mitsuko Uchida
Mozart, Piano Sonatas in A major and A minor


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
Berlin Philharmonic
Claudio Abbado

This performance is simply too intense at times and left me unmoved.

For the very essence of Mahler, I will stick with Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic and even better, Tennstedt/NY Philharmonic in a terrific live performance.

For me, Abbado is great at doing final codas, but they are a long time coming.


----------



## JACE

Another LP that I just picked up yesterday:










*Rachmaninov: Selected Preludes from Ops. 23 and 32 / Sviatoslav Richter*

Extraordinary playing from Richter.


----------



## brotagonist

I have continued listening to Sibelius Symphony 6.

Ashkenazy Philharmonia
Segerstam DNSO

I think I enjoy my Karajan disc more :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Jan Zach (1699-1773): String Symphony No.5 in B Major

Wolfgang Kohlhausen conducting the Kammerorchester Fonte de Musica


----------



## JACE

Listening to Bychkov's excellent reading of DSCH's Eleventh with the Berlin PO:


----------



## Haydn man

I have listened to a rather traditional selection today
The Sibelius symphonies were triggered by the SS series and then lead on to the Violin Concerto with a fine performance by soloist and orchestra 
I have been meaning to listen to the the Eroica for the past few weeks and chose this from my Abbado set. I am growing to like Abbado's Beethoven and the BPO seemed on fine form.
Finished with the Dvorak and what a great symphony this is and I find it much better than the 8th


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> As a long-time Sibelius lover, I find your comments accord with my own perceptions, and that they pertain not only to the 6th but to much of his music. I remember discussing him with a friend in college, and observing that his works progress more like natural phenomena than like human endeavors or argument. Things happen almost adventitiously, like changes in the weather or flights of birds going over. Sibelius took direct inspiration from nature and it's almost trite to evoke the northern landscape when talking about him; but I think that his absorption in nature is powerfully manifest in an expressive language that couldn't otherwise be as it is, and that part of that is his unique sense of form, with its gradual morphing of thematic material and abrupt juxtapositions in a manner of development that manages to be both episodic and organic. Human emotions are expressed within a formal framework not fundamentally governed by them, much as human figures in an ancient Chinese landscape are absorbed into a vast landscape of mountains and streams which then become metaphors for emotion. Sibelius lets the landscape, the weather and the creatures of the forest speak for him in a language so magically evocative it seems to be their own language. It's not just Romantic tone-painting, not even in a grand Wagnerian manner, and it's not the pathetic fallacy or anthropomorphism: he doesn't attribute human feelings to nature, but rather subjects human emotions and their normal trajectories to patterns of energy and sonic analogues derived from natural processes. It's a profound identification of the human and the inhuman for which I can't think of a parallel in music. How much this was achieved by conscious intent I don't know; Sibelius's music is so tightly purposeful that I can't think he wasn't intensely aware of his own uniqueness. And it's that purposefulness and tightness of form - a "neoclassicism" of his own devising - that makes him, for me, one of the great composers during a time when musical innovations were taking music in directions he couldn't or wouldn't follow.


Precisely my intimations when hearing so many of Sibelius' symphonies and tone poems.

The words 'biological' and 'organic' immediately come to mind but never the words 'formulaic' or 'logarithmic.'

Like ecosystems, genetics, and the catallaxies of markets, Sibelius sometimes has a vaguely-discernible 'pattern,' but hardly something that could be characterized as 'predictive.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Listening to Bychkov's excellent reading of DSCH's Eleventh with the Berlin PO:


Bychkov's soooooooooooooooooo polished in this.

I just love hearing Berlin play this music. . . even if it isn't the most viscerally done.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Fidelio* Otto Klemperer, Ludwig, Vickers, Frick, Berry, Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra on EMI








Beethoven wasn't really a natural opera composer. Whatever Fidelio's possible flaws as great opera, it contains much great music.

This is a classic performance. You can't really go wrong with Ludwig and Vickers - ideal casting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 186 "Fret not, O soul"

For the 7th Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1716 (lost), revised version: Leipzig, 1723

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Some of the Brahms I love:









String Quintet in G, Clarinet Quintet
Berlin Philharmonic Octet

Sultry, sensual.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to James Levine's M7 with the Chicago SO:










I'm still getting to know these recordings, but so far I think Levine's M4 with Judith Blegen is the pick of the bunch.


----------



## cwarchc

Drove for a couple of hundred miles yesterday, several hours stuck in traffic (motorway/highway closed due to a fire)
Had the time to listen to several good pieces









and









and now, chilling to this


----------



## SimonNZ

Lassus' Lamentations Of The Prophet Jeremiah - Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Itullian

SiegendesLicht said:


> Hail Strauss and the beauty of the eternal Nature that inspired him!
> 
> Getting ready to listen to *Parsifal* here.
> 
> View attachment 56066


That is a great recording.


----------



## Itullian

cwarchc said:


> Drove for a couple of hundred miles yesterday, several hours stuck in traffic (motorway/highway closed due to a fire)
> Had the time to listen to several good pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 56084
> 
> 
> and now, chilling to this
> 
> View attachment 56085


AWESOME Klemperer picture!!!!


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO SONATAS
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Maurice Bourgue, Klaus Stoll, Klaus Thunemann, Thomas Zehetmair, Jonathan Rubin, Christiane Jaccottet, Heinz Holliger

ECM New Series


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis* The Monteverdi Choir & Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on DG Archiv








Well I've been focusing on Beethoven in my listening for some weeks now, but all good things must come to an end. So I'm finishing with this monumental work - and will probably not return to Ludwig until 2015.

When I first heard this work I was slightly put off by it's strenuous style. The choir here is really put to a test and for Beethoven's intent to be realised I think it must sound as though it's struggling with almost impossible demands. There are more reflective passages as well. There's something about late Beethoven in these reflective passages that is so compelling for me - but I lack the technical ability to understand how the magic is produced.

In this recording we have an authentic instrument approach. I think there are a lot of benefits in the resulting clearer textures in this particular work.


----------



## Blake

Glass - _Monsters of Grace._ The poetry of Rumi set to music. Way cool.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 6
Boston Symphony
Sir Colin Davis

As good as it gets in this haunting symphony. Prefer it to his later LSO recording.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Piecaitis, _CATcerto_. Conducted by composer with a cat as soloist. It's actually very well written to accommodate the cat's...improvisation.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Berlioz - Les Troyens - Davis / LSO

I really shouldn't start listening to something this tasty so close to bedtime when I have to get up at 6 in the morning for work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BMW 98, Was Gott tut, das is wohlgetan*

I don't have $1,200 for Suzuki or $282 for Gardiner, but Leusink is good enough for me.


----------



## mmsbls

*Bach Orchestral Suites No. 3 and 4*

Yehudi Menuhim
Bath Festival Orchestra









Truly glorious and uplifting (as well as simply beautiful)


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA CODEX
_Mexico, C. 1730_
*Ensemble Kapsberger*
Rolf Lislevand, lute - director

Naïve


----------



## cwarchc

As I'd never heard of Zelenka until today
I've got Trio sonata streaming from Spotify, as I type


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, Salve Regina *

Ever had one of those instances where you look at your CD stack/collection and see one and say to yourself, "What do you know; I forgot I have this"?


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Now listening to Rubinstein's "The Brahms I Love" LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballade In D, Op. 10, No. 2. ...Phew. Magical.


A great recording, indeed! One I luckily bought a long time ago, and still pull it out once in a while. The only other pianist I think can match Rubinstein in the Ballades is Gilels.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Erkki-Sven Tüür- Illuminatio (Viola Concerto)
I shall be posting this on Classical Music Project, if it isn't already there.


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> Kennedy/LPO/Handley (EMI rec.1983) is the oft-recommended for VC, and my starter. But there are several I could happily live with. Here's a nice one with Little/BBCSO/A. Davis from the 2011 BBC Proms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Symphony 1, I like Halle O./Judd (rec.1990) for its softening of some pomp passages.:tiphat:


Thanks, Vaneyes, I'll keep this in mind. The recording I have of the VC is by Znaider and Davis w/ the Staatskapelle Dresden. I don't know how it compares to other recordings, but it got some good reviews when it was released. As for his first symphony, my recording is by Barenboim and the London PO.

I've read that with Elgar, the best approach (for conductors) is to try to stick as closely to the score as possible, as Elgar was very specific with his instructions, which serve the music best. Though not being a conductor, I'm not sure that has all that much of an impact on the way I listen to him.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> A great recording, indeed! One I luckily bought a long time ago, and still pull it out once in a while. The only other pianist I think can match Rubinstein in the Ballades is Gilels.


The only other pianist that I've heard that can match Rubinstein in this repertoire is Michelangeli. (I've not heard Gilels though!)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A Major, KV 581

Marlboro Ensemble: Harold Wright, clarinet -- Alexander Schneider and Isidore Cohen, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Leslie Parnes, cello


----------



## Bruce

Crumb - Starchild









What a fascinating work this is!

Then on to Robert Moran, - Trinity Requiem









Extraordinarily beautiful music, but almost too much sweetness for one half hour. I don't think the tempo rises above adagio, but this is very contemplative music, and I think in the proper mood it would really lift one's spirits.

I was going to listen to Fauré's Cantique de Jean Racine . . .









. . . but the Moran was a little bit too much beauty for me at one sitting, and I'll get to this after doing some housework and some reading.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I am now discovering Tüür: Besides Illuminatio (posted earlier) I am listening to Flamma and a Requiem, as well as researching him.


----------



## cwarchc

Bach Orchestral Suite no 3 performed by Bach Collegeium Japan (Masaaki Suzuki)
On Spotify


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ruth Crawford Seeger - Violin Sonata*
Mia Wu, Cheryl Seltzer [YouTube]

More Ruth Crawford - Seeger. A very interesting composer indeed.

*Kevin Volans
Dancers on A Plane (5th String quartet)
The Ramanujan Notebooks (String Quartet No. 4)
Movement for string quartet*
Duke Quartet [Collins Classics, 1995]

On Spotify, where it turns out the works are labelled wrongly (I think). The 'ambient pause' (2 minutes of ?white noise) in #5 came as a bit of a surprise!

Thanks to Blancrocher for this suggestion.


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Josquin, Salve Regina *
> 
> Ever had one of those instances where you look at your CD stack/collection and see one and say to yourself, "What do you know; I forgot I have this"?
> 
> View attachment 56103


Usually AFTER the new disc arrives.


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn String Quartets
#62 Emperor, #61 Fifths, #63 Sunrise








On Spotify Berg Lyric Suite. My first time listening to this, it's very good.








Sibelius Symphonies #5&6, Karelia Suite and Valse Triste from disk three of








On Spotify, Schönberg String Quartet #2. My first ever listen to this, I liked it.


----------



## Balthazar

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the _cover_. . . how's the music?


I love the cover too! The music is very enjoyable, very salon. The Variations on Rossini's 'Non più mesta' are great fun, and Yankee Doodle Dandy never sounded so elegant as in his _Fantaisie et Variations sur des Airs Nationaux Américains Variés_.

The music is a bit of a hybrid between Mozart and Chopin. He seems to have shared Chopin's sensibilities if not his genius. He embraced the Romantic forms as reflected on this album with 3 Nocturnes and 2 Ballades, but his works have a non-virtuosic, relaxed intimacy that makes them sound like some good friends are playing them in your living room.

I came upon Herz through his one-time wife/mistress Esther Lachmann, a.k.a. _La Païva_, described on Wikipedia as, after being thrown out by his family for her profligacy, "arguably the most successful of 19th-century French courtesans-ambitious, shrewd, manipulative, a notable investor and architecture patron, and a collector of jewels, with a personality so hard-bitten that she was described as the 'one great courtesan who appears to have had no redeeming feature'."

Talk about an opera waiting to be written...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert, Abendlied D449.
I'm thinking of learning this. It's jolly nice, and maybe with enough practise I could accompany myself.


----------



## D Smith

After chilly Finland for Saturday Symphony today, I definitely needed some warming up, so I turned to a different season with Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, as performed by Bernstein/NYP in 1958. I know there are many other recordings that take a more nuanced approach, but this one just does it for me. So raw, vibrant and full of energy, I love it!


----------



## George O

Manxfeeder said:


> *Josquin, Salve Regina *
> 
> Ever had one of those instances where you look at your CD stack/collection and see one and say to yourself, "What do you know; I forgot I have this"?
> 
> View attachment 56103


Yes, but never Josquin!


----------



## Balthazar

*Sibelius's Symphony No. 6 *performed by the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra under Lorin Maazel.

*Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1* performed by Richard Goode, with the welcome inclusion of the magnificent 3rd cadenza.

*Chopin's Valses* performed by Alexandre Tharaud.

Finally, *Don Giovanni* with my favorite Don, Cesare Siepi, Fernando Corena, Anton Dermota, Suzanne Danco, and Lisa della Casa accompanied by the Wiener Philharmoniker under Josef Krips.


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> The only other pianist that I've heard that can match Rubinstein in this repertoire is Michelangeli. (I've not heard Gilels though!)


I think Michelangeli is the best at Brahms Ballades, opus 10.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR SEASONS
*Lawrence Ashmore*
CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
*Gerald Finzi*
Richard Stoltzman, clarinet
Guildhall String Ensemble
Robert Salter, leader/director

RCA Victor Red Seal


----------



## pmsummer

APOLLON ORATEUR
_17th Century French Lute Music_
*Denis Gaultier*
Anthony Bailes, lute

Ramée


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven's Grosse Fuge, since we're having that nice discussion about it on _Would You Trade?_


----------



## Mahlerian

Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing (concerto for violin and orchestra)
Frank Peter Zimmermann, Sydney Symphony, cond. Nott


----------



## SimonNZ

Sibelius' Symphony No.6 - Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## opus55

*Vaughan Williams*
Serenade to Music; English Folk Song No. 1; Fantasia on "Greensleeves"; In the Fen Country
_London Philharmonic Orchestra; London Symphony Orchestra; New Philharmonia Orchestra
Adrian Boult_

*Massenet*
Werther
_Jerry Hadley; Anne Sofie von Otter; Dawn Upshaw
Orchestre de L'Opéra National de Lyon
Kent Nagano_


----------



## Pugg

​I am starting with :
*Mozart , String quintets no 3 & 4 
*
*Alban Berg quartett* and *Markus Wolff*


----------



## Itullian

Copland birthday celeb on KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Tristan Murail's Ethers - Yves Prinn, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

The final act:









Wagner Parsifal Kubelik Bayern RSO

I listened with the libretto. I noticed that an occasional word was switched, a couple of lines omitted in the printed libretto, but it was very easy to follow. This is quite an amazing work! I feel a mental and physical release, almost as had I just awoken from a slumber or concluded a meditation session. Again, there are few words. I will need a while to process this.

Berg's Lulu, Act 1, is already occupying a spot in the player, but I think it will not be until Monday that I tackle another opera. I want to follow with the libretto, again, as I only know the barest sketch of the story... and my new version has the completed third act!


----------



## Pugg

​
Sunday morning music: *Fauré *requiem

*Lucia Popp */ Simon Estes / Colin Davis conducting


----------



## SimonNZ

Corigliano's Conjurer - Evelyn Glennie, percussions, David Alan Miller, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: The Art of Fugue (Aimard)


----------



## Itullian

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56144
> 
> 
> Bach: The Art of Fugue (Aimard)


Looks good. I'm about to order the new Hewitt set of that.


----------



## Tristan

*Fauré* - Masques et Bergamasques, Op. 112









Well, my new classical music obsession is here and it is Gabriel Fauré. 

Up until now, I only knew the Requiem, the Pavane, the Sicilienne, and the Dolly Suite. But I am loving everything I am listening to by him and I must buy some new CDs at once. Fauré seems to be as good of a melodist as Dvorak--his music can stick in my mind for hours. Too bad that some of his music seems to not be too easy to find -_- I will get what I can, though, and hopefully have a decent Fauré collection before long


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## DavidA

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56144
> 
> 
> Bach: The Art of Fugue (Aimard)


Just wish Glenn Gould had recorded the whole thing on the piano. What we have is quite remarkable.


----------



## Blancrocher

DavidA said:


> Just wish Glenn Gould had recorded the whole thing on the piano. What we have is quite remarkable.


I wish he'd recorded the entire piano repertoire, when it comes to it.


----------



## fjf

After reading the long Haydn thread in the composers guestbooks section I am going through the quartets op.20. They are delightful.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Walter Hus (Mol, Belgium, 1.959): Temesta blues, concerto for piano, premiered at the opening concert of Ars Musica 2014:

http://radioplus.be/#/klara/herbeluister/f018969d-8ea8-11e3-b45a-00163edf75b7/

For those not familiar with Belgian wave, it was, and still is, a very particular view of minimalism, as shown by the name which started all, MAXIMALIST!, later giving birth to Musiques nouvelles, Blindman or Ictus


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Cello Suites (Fournier)


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, Preludes and Fugues

Glenn Gould, piano

on 3 LPs, Columbia (NYC), from 1963, 1964, 1965


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel :Concerti grossi *op. 6

*Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tristan said:


> *Fauré* - Masques et Bergamasques, Op. 112
> 
> Well, my new classical music obsession is here and it is Gabriel Fauré.


I can recommend his solo piano works, chamber music and _melodies_, Tristan. I find Fauré subtle and satsifyingly elusive. I have come back again and again to his music over 30 years.

Currently listening to:

*Philip Glass
Quartet for Strings no 2 "Company"
Quartet for Strings no 3 "Mishima"
Quartet for Strings no 4 "Buczak"
Quartet for Strings no 5 *
[Nonesuch, 1995]

Interesting, I'm not sure what to make of this on first listening. (Thanks to Blancrocher again for the suggestion).


----------



## michaels

Elgar Cello through Du Pre to relax after date night with my 10 year old daughter at Hero 6


----------



## Bruce

Tristan said:


> *Fauré* - Masques et Bergamasques, Op. 112
> 
> View attachment 56145
> 
> 
> Well, my new classical music obsession is here and it is Gabriel Fauré.
> 
> Up until now, I only knew the Requiem, the Pavane, the Sicilienne, and the Dolly Suite. But I am loving everything I am listening to by him and I must buy some new CDs at once. Fauré seems to be as good of a melodist as Dvorak--his music can stick in my mind for hours. Too bad that some of his music seems to not be too easy to find -_- I will get what I can, though, and hopefully have a decent Fauré collection before long


That should be a very pleasant exploration. My own preference for Fauré is his chamber music and his music for solo piano. Hope you run across some wonderful discoveries!


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Handel :Concerti grossi *op. 6
> 
> *Herbert von Karajan.*


What a great set! There's something sensuously seductive about the way Karajan conducts Händel. I remember first running across these on Lp back in the early 70s. They're still my favorite version of the Concerti grossi.


----------



## D Smith

I enjoyed some Bach as usual on this Sunday morning, this time with the Bach Collegium Japan - Vol. 1 of the cantatas. After adjusting to the differences in style (I've been listening to Gardiner for the past few weeks) I quite enjoyed their more laid-back approach.


----------



## starthrower

I neglected this one for years because I deemed myself too modern for Tchaikovsky.
But life is short, why be a snob? This is the 1872 version.


----------



## Bruce

Sunday morning music for me is all orchestral.

Robert Erickson (1917-1997) - Auroras









This is the first work I've heard by Erickson. It doesn't make an immediate positive impression, but has some interesting sections. Obviously, at least for me, this is not immediately accessible, but I think on further listenings, they'll begin to reveal some of their secrets.

Glazunov - Violin Concerto in A minor - Milstein w/ Steinberg and the Pittsburgh Orchestra









This, too, will require a bit more exposure before I warm up to it. Nice harmonic structure, though.

Händel - Concerto grosso No. 6 from the Opus 6 set, by Karajan









And finally Stravinsky - The Fairy's Kiss, performed by the Chicago SO under the direction of Fritz Reiner









As with almost all of Stravinsky's works, this is a masterpiece.


----------



## Badinerie

I decided to listen to this disc from the Callas box set today.










I was going to leave it till later as I have the lp and I know how it always gets me!
Its condensed Callas. Half beautiful songs that will break you your heart, half pure fireworks that will break the heart of your average soprano!. all stunningly remastered. She isnt perfect here ( I may get into trouble for that.) But no one else comes closer. The Coloratura tracks will have you staring at your speakers in wonderment, the others will have you diving for the Kleenex. If they dont, then your just not Italian enough che è una vergogna!

Fantastica e Sublime.


----------



## bejart

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf (1735-1792): Piano Concerto No.1 in G Major

Berliner Barock-Compagney -- Christine Schornscheim, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : Fidelio.*
Nina *Stemme*/ Jonas *Kaufmann* / Claudio *Abbado*.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Books Three, Four & Five_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Дмитрий Дмитриевич Шостакович

Symphony No. 7 'Ленинград', Op. 60 (1941)*
Petrenko, Royal Liverpool PO [Naxos, 2013]

My new CD of the week, this is good, but doesn't displace Berglund with the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in my affections.


----------



## starthrower

A different performance than on the recent BIS CD, which also features her beautiful piano sonata.


----------



## Blake

_The John Adams Earbox._ Disc 1 - _Harmonium and Shaker Loops._ Awesome.


----------



## Cosmos

Snowing here today! First snow of the season. So to get in the mood for winter, I'm playing "winter music" [quotes strictly my own]

Arvo Part - Tabula Rasa










On the more cheerful side:
Tchaikovsky - Concert Fantasia in G op. 56


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

So many tempo changes in this score, yet Boulez manages them all seamlessly. Never rushing. Never disjointed. So smooth!

Great conducting. Wonderful conception. Superb playing.


----------



## Guest

OK, the sound is hardly an audiophile's dream, and the person who recorded it inexplicably drops the level about 50% for a moment in the Liszt, but what playing! He was certainly in fine form that day, and he hits very few wrong notes, which is even more amazing in view of the extremely difficult pieces he played on that recital. Berman is one of my favorite pianists, and I was lucky enough to see him twice in concert.


----------



## George O

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)

Pelléas et Mélisande, op 46

Karelia Suite, op 11

Symphony Orchestra of Radio Berlin / Jussi Blomstedt

on Urania (NYC), from 1952


----------



## Mika

oh Gus, what a symphony!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 6, Op. 104*
City of Birmingham SO, Simon Rattle [EMI, 1988]

To fulfil my Saturday Symphony duties this weekend (but that is a pleasure).










*
Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 in E major (ed. Haas)*
RSNO, Georg Tintner [Naxos, 1997]

This must be the slowest traversal of a box set ever. I'd planned one a month but I'm a little behind even that, what with the deluge of other new stuff I've bought and received over the last few weeks. I'm really enjoying Tintner's Bruckner #7, though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richard Strauss: "The Merry Workshop," Serenade Op 7, Suite Op 4 (Heinz Holliger/Chamber Orchestra of Europe Winds); 4 Last Songs, etc. (Schwarzkopf/Szell); Horn Concertos (Brain/Sawallisch)


----------



## starthrower

Finally got the Franck symphony on CD. I've had a DG LP for over 30 years.
This one also feature Pascal Roge playing the Bartok rhapsody.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Balthazar said:


> I love the cover too! The music is very enjoyable, very salon. The Variations on Rossini's 'Non più mesta' are great fun, and Yankee Doodle Dandy never sounded so elegant as in his _Fantaisie et Variations sur des Airs Nationaux Américains Variés_.
> 
> The music is a bit of a hybrid between Mozart and Chopin. He seems to have shared Chopin's sensibilities if not his genius. He embraced the Romantic forms as reflected on this album with 3 Nocturnes and 2 Ballades, but his works have a non-virtuosic, relaxed intimacy that makes them sound like some good friends are playing them in your living room.
> 
> I came upon Herz through his one-time wife/mistress Esther Lachmann, a.k.a. _La Païva_, described on Wikipedia as, after being thrown out by his family for her profligacy, "arguably the most successful of 19th-century French courtesans-ambitious, shrewd, manipulative, a notable investor and architecture patron, and a collector of jewels, with a personality so hard-bitten that she was described as the 'one great courtesan who appears to have had no redeeming feature'."
> 
> Talk about an opera waiting to be written...


Wonderful _précis_-- thank you. I'm sold. I'm going to order it. . .

Oh _La Païva_ _HAS _to be done. Think: "Rhymes with 'rich'."

_;D_


----------



## Weston

If I'm going to listen to classical music, may as well make it really classical.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 50 in B flat major, Op. 64/3, H. 3/67
Haydn: String Quartet No. 51 in G major, Op. 64/4, H. 3/66*
Tatrai Quartet









Fairly light and fluffy as string quartets go, yet there are some surprising abrupt modulations a la Beethoven or Schubert that get my ears perked up. Besides that, fluffy is good on a cold rainy, and at least today misnamed Sunday.

*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K. 453*
Murray Perahia / English Chamber Orchestra









Hey! I'm pretty sure I heard at least one trill that does not resolve to the I chord. Of course it's followed almost immediately by one that does, but Mozart continues to rise in my composer pantheon.

The second movement is -- moving.

For the record, you younger folks who think these 70s hair styles were horrible, please don't think this is a typical example. Parting long hair on the side was never cool for guys. But back then classical was decidedly uncool anyway. I'm sure Perahia's circles may not have known enough to tell him. He got quite a bit cooler later, thank goodness!


----------



## opus55

*Vaughan Williams*

Concerto for two pianos and orchestra in C major
_Vitya Vronsky & Victor Babin, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra_

Job: A Masque for Dancing
_London Symphony Orchestra
Adrian Boult_

*Beethoven*
Fidelio
_Christa Ludwig | Jon Vickers | Walter Berry | Gottlob Frick
Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer_

This concludes playing back the excellent 8CD VW boxset which I bought months ago. The piano concerto was so-so to me; revisiting the piece may change my mind. "Job: A Masque for Dancing" is the music for the first all-British ballet.

I listened to the first act of Fidelio yesterday afternoon while driving. Christa Ludwig's voice in this recording easily pierces through driving/traffic noise. I shall now listen again on my home stereo.


----------



## michaels

*Auditioning...*









Going through the December Hyperion sampler.

On my list to pick up so far:








A few Mozart Piano concertos missing from my current collection (actually was surprised I didn't already have these familiar works in my library!)









Bach The Art of the Fugue Hewitt (Piano, already have on the Organ)









Saint-Saens Cello Concertos 1 & 2... BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra with Natalie Clien

Will have to continue listening later on after I take the kids and their friends out to lunch!

Anyone else see something on here well worth picking up? Please mention it!


----------



## joen_cph

*Charles Chaynes*: _Pour un Monde Noir_, song cycle with orchestra, + _M´zab_, piano work / calliope CD

Looked interesting due to the liner notes talking about African inspiration & a lot of percussion in the orchestra, but much too brusque and brutal music to my taste, no lyrical intermezzos at all and persistent _forte_, it seems. Unfortunately not recommended. 
The piano work a bit more attractive.


----------



## omega

The programme of this musical weekend:

*Mozart*
_A Musical Joke_
_Dances_
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra








*Beethoven*
_Symphonies n°2 and 4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Brahms*
_Symphonie n°3_
Claudio Abbao | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Tchaïkovsky*
_Symphony n°6 "Pathétique"_
Leonard Bernstein | New York Philharmonic







a truly unique and amazing performance!

*Gershwin*
_Rhapsody in Blue_
_An American in Paris_
etc.
Morton Gould | National Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

a return to a CD from a series of recordings that I am finding increasingly impressive......Nielsen 1st symphony, Flute Concerto and 'An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands'-Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O. with Patrick Gallois as soloist...

I will be following this with the 3rd symphony and clarinet concerto from the same cycle.......I would recommend this set of recordings to any listener with a fondness for Nielsen, wonderful interpretations and excellently engineered recordings....

(just realised I may be close to repeating an earlier post but you could safely assume my enthusiastic advocacy is only a reflection of the quality of the music)


----------



## Mahlerian

Finishing up my cycle.

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 187 "These wait all upon Thee"

For the 7th Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1726

Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

I always feel a little bit guilty when I trade in albums, mostly pop that has long ago worn out on me, for some fabulous classical album that will be with me--who knows the future--likely forever. Imagine my glee on the way home after having gotten this set:









I have just had a very pleasant first whirl with the latter 3 op.18 quartets, nos. 4, 5 and 6. I'll give them some evening attention later on tonight, after the sun goes down, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> FOUR SEASONS
> *Lawrence Ashmore*
> CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
> *Gerald Finzi*
> Richard Stoltzman, clarinet
> Guildhall String Ensemble
> Robert Salter, leader/director
> 
> RCA Victor Red Seal


Do hear GSE's *Handel *Concerti Grossi, Op.6 (RCA, rec.1987), should you have that opportunity.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> After chilly Finland for Saturday Symphony today, I definitely needed some warming up, so I turned to a different season with Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, as performed by Bernstein/NYP in 1958. I know there are many other recordings that take a more nuanced approach, but this one just does it for me. So raw, vibrant and full of energy, I love it!


Lenny's detail in this recording is fastidiously so, and he still managed to keep an exciting shortline. He'd return to detail in his later recording life, but often at the expense of a sometimes tedious long-line approach.:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)

Marienlieder, op 22
7 Songs for 4-Part Mixed Chorus

Four Songs for Women's Voices, op 17
with 2 Horns and Harp

Der Wiener Kammerchoir / Dr. Reinhold Schmid

on Westminster (NYC), from 1950


----------



## LancsMan

*Chopin: 14 Waltzes* Dinu Lipatti on EMI








These mono recordings are just a few years older than me. Stylish playing of charming music. Very superior salon music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> A great recording, indeed! One I luckily bought a long time ago, and still pull it out once in a while. The only other pianist I think can match Rubinstein in the Ballades is Gilels.


Each to his own. My Brahms Ballades prefs are Sokolov and GG.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet in E Flat, Op.33, No.2

Quatour Mosaiques: Eric Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Barbiere_, Act I, Scene ii: _"Una voce poco fa," "Dunque ion son"_
_
Such_ charm.

I'm completely captivated, every time.










There are a couple of colorful and exotic cues that I really like in this otherwise conventionally-Hollywood score of Villa Lobos. The Overture, "Deep in the Forest" and "Sails" immediately come to mind. Renee Flemming's cuts are pleasant, but considerably less exotic than other parts of the score.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 56075
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 5
> Berlin Philharmonic
> Claudio Abbado
> 
> *This performance is simply too intense at times and left me unmoved.
> *
> For the very essence of Mahler, I will stick with Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic and even better, Tennstedt/NY Philharmonic in a terrific live performance.
> 
> For me, Abbado is great at doing final codas, but they are a long time coming.


Good rec. *Intense Mahler* is what it's all about for me, though I can appreciate lyrical application from the likes of Kubelik and Bernini, for example.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> For the record, you younger folks who think these 70s hair styles were horrible, please don't think this is a typical example. Parting long hair on the side was never cool for guys.


Yeah, it's like a sideways combover. But for Perahia back then, that's one of his _better_ hair days.

Right now, Henri Dutilleux, *Sonate, Figures de resonances, 3 Preludes.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
> 
> Marienlieder, op 22
> 7 Songs for 4-Part Mixed Chorus
> 
> 
> Four Songs for Women's Voices, op 17
> with 2 Horns and Harp
> 
> Der Wiener Kammerchoir / Dr. Reinhold Schmid
> 
> on Westminster (NYC), from 1950


How lovely.

Thanks for posting it.

I never even knew of its existence.

_;D_


----------



## BartokPizz

Schubert, C minor Piano Sonata, D. 958
Alfred Brendel

EDIT: Now, Moments musicaux.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 56187
> 
> 
> _Barbiere_, Act I, Scene ii: _"Una voce poco fa," "Dunque ion son"_
> _
> Such_ charm.
> 
> I'm completely captivated, every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of colorful and exotic cues that I really like in this otherwise conventionally-Hollywood score of Villa Lobos. The Overture, "Deep in the Forest" and "Sails" immediately come to mind. Renee Flemming's cuts are pleasant, but considerably less exotic than other parts of the score.


I have this version, conducted by the composer and with Bidu Sayao in the soprano solos.










Very good it is too.


----------



## LancsMan

*Chopin: recital* Evgeny Kissin recorded at Carnegie Hall on RCA







A Chopin recital including the Fantasie in F minor Op. 49, Polonaise Op. 44 and Scherzo No. 2 Op. 32, recorded live at Carnegie Hall by the young Evgeny Kissin. Excellent playing and recording - and an appreciative audience.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Étude in G-Flat Major, 'Black Keys' (Vladimir Ashkenazy); Waltz Op. 64 No. 1 in D-Flat Major, 'Minute Waltz' (Jean-Marc Luisada); Prélude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor (Martha Argerich).


----------



## SixFootScowl

GregMitchell said:


> But none of those are a patch on this one!
> 
> View attachment 55370


I probably will have to get a Callas Sonnambula. Just listened to this one in in Amazon clips and it is wonderful:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I have this version, conducted by the composer and with Bidu Sayao in the soprano solos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good it is too.











Bidu would be my clear first choice, and had my blonde highlights not been so strong, I would have done a little more elementary research of the piece before shop-o-holic indulging the Renee Flemming on Amazon.

That said though, Fleming does a pretty job and the sound on the Delos incarnation of the piece is wonderfully vibrant and clear, though perhaps a bit 'bright' (that is to say: its a very clear engineering job where the treble frequencies are perhaps just a tad too overemphasized at the expense of the bass frequencies).

Bidú Sayão (Bee-DOO Sigh-OWN) 'owns' this, I'm sure. _;D_


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Good rec. *Intense Mahler* is what it's all about for me, though I can appreciate lyrical application from the likes of Kubelik and Bernini, for example.:tiphat:


Also, Abbado's gear shifts seem a bit awkward to me. Boulez' are seamless.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> I probably will have to get a Callas Sonnambula. Just listened to this one in in Amazon clips and it is wonderful:



















There are the Seven Wonders of the World: things like the hanging gardens of Babylon and the Colossus at Rhodes. . . then, up a notch, is Callas's Monti/Votto _Sonnambula. _ _;D_


----------



## Itullian

Finished this classy set. Mahler will always be Bernstein to me.
Mahler without passion and intensity is like Mozart without grace.


----------



## Itullian

Will check out this today. Remarkable bargain for what you get.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart - Piano Sonatas
Sonata No. 1 in C major, K279 / KV 189d
Sonata No. 2 in F major, K280 / KV 189e
Sonata No. 3 in B flat major, K281 / KV 189f 
Sonata No. 4 in E flat major, K282 / KV 189g
Sonata No. 5 in G major, K283 / KV 189h
Sonata No. 6 in D major, K.284 / KV 205b 'Dürnitz'*
Mitsuko Uchida (Piano) [Philips, 2001]

Uchida's performances of these early Mozart gems are delicate and blissful


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> Also, Abbado's gear shifts seem a bit awkward to me. Boulez' are seamless.


Not familiar with the recording cited, but I do have the Abbdao Lucerne on Blu Ray, and I don't note to many awkward gear shifts in the 5th.


----------



## Triplets

Beethoven String Quartet Opus 131, Quartetto Italiano on Phillips. Beautfiully played but they miss some of the demonic nervous energy of this endlessly fascinating piece.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960
Alfred Brendel*

Schubert died 186 years ago this week. Somehow his music is just what I've needed on this cold, gray November day.


----------



## KenOC

Carl Friedrich Abel: Ouvertures & Sinfonias, Paul Dombrecht and Il Fondamento. Unremarkable music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marschallin Blair said:


> There are the Seven Wonders of the World: things like the hanging gardens of Babylon and the Colossus at Rhodes. . . then, up a notch, is Callas's Monti/Votto _Sonnambula. _ _;D_


Is this one the same as the one I posted with black cover (I like the cover on this one a little better). It seems like different recording locations are listed between these Milan vs Cologne?


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> Is this one the same as the one I posted with black cover (I like the cover on this one a little better). It seems like different recording locations are listed between these Milan vs Cologne?


The orchestra and cast and chorus is that of the La Scala Theater which resides in Milan, Italy. But the performance itself took place in Cologne, Germany on July 4, 1957.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Florestan said:


> Is this one the same as the one I posted with black cover (I like the cover on this one a little better). It seems like different recording locations are listed between these Milan vs Cologne?


The black cover is the studio recording, recorded a few months before the live performance in Cologne. The sound is better on the studio performance, as you might expect, and it is an excellent performance, but the Cologne is transfigured by the presence of a live performance, with Callas on stellar form.

Callas only ever performed in this Visconti La Scala production, originally in 1955, when it was conducted by Bernstein. It was revived in 1957, when the studio set was made, and La Scala also took the production to Cologne and Edinburgh.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring*

It just hit me, that's a weird choice, considering we're about to get an inch of snow.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Roussel*: Symphony 4, w. Quebec SO/Verrot (rec.1993); Trois Pieces, Op. 49, w. Armengaud (rec.2006 - '12).


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Not familiar with the recording cited, but I do have the Abbdao Lucerne on Blu Ray, and I don't note to many awkward gear shifts in the 5th.


 The performance I'm referring to is the "live" BPO from 1993; not Lucerne.
The BPO sounds like they are walking on eggshells and the tempo changes often are not convincing.
His final climax is fine, but it's a long time coming.

I'm happy to hear that things seemed to improve in Lucerne. Perhaps the mountainous climate was inspiring.


----------



## Bruce

Bartók - Piano Sonata (1926) played by Gilbert Kalish









It took me quite a while to find this CD, a reissue of an old Vanguard Lp, which has the finest version of Prokofiev's 9th Piano Sonata on it that I've heard. But tonight, it's Bartók.

Then George Tsontakis - Ghost Variations from this fine CD by Stephen Hough called New York Variations.









Each of the sets of variations on this disk is quite good. It also includes Corigliano's Etude Fantasy, Copland's Piano Variations, and Ben Weber's Fantasia. I think of the four works on this disc, I get the most enjoyment out of the Tsontakis variations.


----------



## hpowders

bejart said:


> Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A Major, KV 581
> 
> Marlboro Ensemble: Harold Wright, clarinet -- Alexander Schneider and Isidore Cohen, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Leslie Parnes, cello
> 
> View attachment 56109


My favorite clarinetist of all time in my favorite performance of the Mozart Clarinet Quintet. Glad I'm not the only one who's heard of him.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Overtures & Symphonic Poems by Dvořák, as performed by Rafael Kubelik & the Bavarian Radio SO:










Disc 2:
- The Noonday Witch
- The Golden Spinning Wheel
- The Wood Dove
- Variations on an Original Theme


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet, w. de Peyer/Melos Ens. (rec.1964, Abbey Road Studios, London); Ballades, w. Sokolov (rec.1992, Salle Gaveau, Paris), GG (rec.1982, RCA Studio A, NYC).

View attachment 56195


----------



## Celiac Artery

Bach Goldberg Variations
Wow! What clarity and (as expected from extensive listenings to her Well Tempered Clavier interpretations) sublime voicing! In variation 5 she played the running scales and the cross-hand notes on an equal voicing plane (much like on a harpsichord), upon the repeat, she toned the scales down and emphasized the voicing of the cross-hand notes. Utter genius!









Haydn String Quartets Op. 76 "Sunrise", "Largo"


----------



## BartokPizz

A little more Schubert.

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in A minor, D. 845
Alfred Brendel*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Peter Ablinger - points & views (for ensemble, 2 pianos and 2 loudspeakers) (2014)






Not for the faint of heart  But very expressive and unique and well worth the effort.


----------



## JACE

One more Saturday Symphony spin:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6 / Karajan, Berlin PO (EMI)*

First listen to this version. The CD is a loaner from the library.


----------



## starthrower

On loan from the library. Woah! This is a very inspiring disc.
It opens with an awesome sounding adagio.


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> My favorite clarinetist of all time in my favorite performance of the Mozart Clarinet Quintet. Glad I'm not the only one who's heard of him.


I have that Marlboro recording. It was on an lp coupled with the Trout Quintet with and was may introduction to both pieces.
I later came to prefer other recordings of the Mozart but still have a fondness for the "first love".
Wright was a famous player who made many recordings, primarily of Chamber Music. I acquired his Brahms Sonatas on a label that I never heard of before and I suspect was a bootleg.


----------



## Triplets

Celiac Artery said:


> Bach Goldberg Variations
> Wow! What clarity and (as expected from extensive listenings to her Well Tempered Clavier interpretations) sublime voicing! In variation 5 she played the running scales and the cross-hand notes on an equal voicing plane (much like on a harpsichord), upon the repeat, she toned the scales down and emphasized the voicing of the cross-hand notes. Utter genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydn String Quartets Op. 76 "Sunrise", "Largo"


Tureck is a polarizing Bach players. People either love or hate her. I'm in the former camp.


----------



## KenOC

Triplets said:


> Tureck is a polarizing Bach players. People either love or hate her. I'm in the former camp.


Me too. I was listening to her WTC a couple of nights ago, quite absorbing. Don't have her Goldbergs, though, more's the pity. Oops, yes I do, on Vol. 93 of the Great Pianists series. 1957 recording.


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> Tureck is a polarizing Bach players. People either love or hate her. * I'm in the former camp.*


Me too.

Her WTC is sublime!!! (I just wish the sound quality was a little better.)


----------



## Jeff W

Gym update:









Beethoven's Coriolan overture and the Symphonies No. 7 & 8. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## George O

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974)

Concerto No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra

Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973)

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

André Gertler, violin
Prague Symphony Orchestra / Vaclav Smetaček

on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1972 (both composers still alive at the time)


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Will check out this today. Remarkable bargain for what you get.


The Zinman is a mixed bag for me. I find myself thinking no, don't like it.............yes, I like it over and over. Light strings, fast tempi. Good fortissimos, too light in the soft spots.
Excellent sound and transparency.
Not how I view Beethoven, but fun and interesting.
I'll return often.
The concertos are very well done and recorded.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Mahler wrote the shortest 70 minute symphonies I know of.


----------



## JACE

More Rachmaninov:










*Rachmaninov: Preludes (complete) / Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## bejart

Angelo Tarchi (1759-18184): Sinfonia No.2

Riccardo Correa conducting the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marschallin Blair said:


> The orchestra and cast and chorus is that of the La Scala Theater which resides in Milan, Italy. But the performance itself took place in Cologne, Germany on July 4, 1957.





GregMitchell said:


> The black cover is the studio recording, recorded a few months before the live performance in Cologne. The sound is better on the studio performance, as you might expect, and it is an excellent performance, but the Cologne is transfigured by the presence of a live performance, with Callas on stellar form.
> 
> Callas only ever performed in this Visconti La Scala production, originally in 1955, when it was conducted by Bernstein. It was revived in 1957, when the studio set was made, and La Scala also took the production to Cologne and Edinburgh.


Ah, you guys are fantastic. 









Thank you very much. I ordered the live performance. I tend to prefer live performances. I can hardly wait for delivery. 









Soon I will be in listening bliss.


----------



## brotagonist

Same as this morning:

Beethoven Op. 18 String Quartets 4, 5, 6 (Amadeus Quartet)

This is so heavenly, I just might let it go 'round twice before putting it back in its sleeve :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

*Balakirev: Symphony No. 1; Symphonic Poem "Russia" / Yevgeni Svetlanov, The Philharmonia*


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> I always feel a little bit guilty when I trade in albums, mostly pop that has long ago worn out on me, for some fabulous classical album that will be with me--who knows the future--likely forever.


Wherever you traded it probably feels just as guilty about offloading that classical stuff no one wants.



Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring*
> 
> It just hit me, that's a weird choice, considering we're about to get an inch of snow.
> 
> View attachment 56192


Are we? Uh oh. And I'll feel obligated to go into work anyway -- on a bicycle. 

(For the rest of the world who may think this sounds crazy, an inch of snow in Nashville translates to a near martial law level of panic among drivers. We do not have the infrastructure for it.)



SeptimalTritone said:


> Peter Ablinger - points & views (for ensemble, 2 pianos and 2 loudspeakers) (2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the faint of heart  But very expressive and unique and well worth the effort.


I think the file upload is corrupt or something.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Bruckner, Symphony #6 - Tintner: New Zealand SO*

My first time giving this symphony a serious listen.


----------



## Guest

Here's a different take on Vivaldi's The Four Seasons! Leonid Desyatnikov's arrangement of Piazzolla's work adds a few quotes from Vivaldi's classic:










The Ginastera is mind-blowingly intense--it must be profoundly difficult to play. Goliov's work is closer in spirit to Piazzola. The perspective is from the front row, or even on stage, but the sound is not dry at all, just vividly present.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC

Inspired by an earlier post here: Bach's Goldberg Variations, 1957 performance by Roselyn Tureck. Beautiful. She takes her time at an hour and a half, but nothing ever drags. Beautiful detail, absorbing; really sucks you in. What a pleasure!










Not sure the recording shown is the right one. Mine is from Vol.. 93 of the Great Pianists of the 20th Century series.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Inspired by an earlier post here: Bach's Goldberg Variations, 1957 performance by Roselyn Tureck. Beautiful. She takes her time at an hour and a half, but nothing ever drags. Beautiful detail, absorbing; really sucks you in. What a pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the recording shown is the right one. Mine is from Vol.. 93 of the Great Pianists of the 20th Century series.


How's the sound on her recordings?

You know me, slower is better.


----------



## Lupus

Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis

Its simply beautiful. can you recommend any similiar works?


----------



## Weston

*Franz von Suppé: Requiem in D minor*
Gerd Schaller / Philharmonie Festiva / Munich Philharmonic Choir / various soloists









On Spotify to preview with an ear toward purchase. This was a "recording of the month" on MusicWeb International.

It's pretty much what you would expect from von Suppé, lots of romantic period swelling and fuming, and dire histrionics, but nowhere near the over-the-top level of Verdi's. Or even of Mozart's. Yet it's still awe inspiring. The bass singer soloist, Albert Pesendorfer, is amazing! So are the brass bits. Gives me goose bumps.

After hearing this I think von Suppé has been dismissed too often as a composer of light music due to the "Light Cavalry Overture" we used to hear everywhere some decades ago but is now seldom mentioned. While he may not be as creative and awesome as a beagle, he is a most remarkable Dalmation.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> How's the sound on her recordings?


Sounds good to me in the Goldbergs. But I'm not even sure if it's mono or stereo... Anyway, it wasn't any kind of issue in my listening, and I'm usually particular.


----------



## KenOC

Lupus said:


> Its simply beautiful. can you recommend any similiar works?


From the same composer: Fantasia on Greensleeves, The Lark Ascending.


----------



## Weston

Lupus said:


> Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis
> 
> Its simply beautiful. can you recommend any similiar works?


Hardly anything compares. You've pretty much reached the summit there -- at least for me.


----------



## JACE

Florestan said:


>


I like the painting on that cover!

Is it Turner?


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Hindemith* birthday (1895).


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> (For the rest of the world who may think this sounds crazy, an inch of snow in Nashville translates to a near martial law level of panic among drivers. We do not have the infrastructure for it.)


Didn't you guys have a nasty freezing rain a few years ago that brought down power lines all over the city, and weeks to restore electricity? We called those "silver thaws" in Portland for some reason. Beautiful, with everything coated by an inch or so of clear ice. Beautiful, but...


----------



## JACE

Itullian said:


> How's the sound on her recordings?
> 
> You know me, slower is better.


The sound on her DG Well-Tempered Clavier is not good.










But the music-making is so extraordinary that I'd recommend it to anyone who's willing to put up with sub-standard sonics.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Didn't you guys have a nasty freezing rain a few years ago that brought down power lines all over the city, and weeks to restore electricity? We called those "silver thaws" in Portland for some reason. Beautiful, with everything coated by an inch or so of clear ice. Beautiful, but...


Yes, about 15 years ago now. You could look out the window and see the sparking power lines reflected off the sky like lightening and hear the trees crack all around. That was a little scary, but we had kerosene heaters and lamps, and I had about 3000 unread paperbacks. For me it was an adventure.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler wrote the shortest 70 minute symphonies I know of.


I feel the same way. They go by so quickly. The long 8th seems shortest to me.
I love how seamlessly Boulez makes all those tempo changes. It all sounds so right! Never awkward!
This is as fine a demonstration of great conducting as I know.
Anyone who doesn't believe Boulez is one of the great conductors needs to hear what he does with this score.
Not talking about "emotion". Simply the way he holds all these sub-sections within sections together. Completely logical and convincing.


----------



## JACE

More Russian piano:









*Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 3, 5 & 9 / Yefim Bronfman*









*Scriabin: Piano Works / Alexander Melnikov*


----------



## Itullian

Sunday night symphony.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Richter, Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 2, last movement:






(14:15+)


----------



## Celiac Artery

JACE said:


> The sound on her DG Well-Tempered Clavier is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the music-making is so extraordinary that I'd recommend it to anyone who's willing to put up with sub-standard sonics.


For a 1950s recording, I really don't think it is _too _ bad. DG did a pretty good job at remastering. For me, it is one of my most played albums of all time and that I have become habituated to the background hiss (faint but certainly noticeable upon the first hearing). I usually do not consciously notice it. Nonetheless, Tureck (and Bach of course) really pulls you in and I presume one will be too fixated on the awesome voicing and other tasty details she puts in her playing to even think about some light hiss.

There are some international remasterings of this remastering but there is a chance the highs and/or lows may be improperly altered.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Dohnanyi









Some interesting comments on the premiere (which was at the Proms) here. The second performance, conducted by the composer, was actually quite a success with the audience, for the most part. I note that it was played this year alongside The Planets, which by all accounts was partially inspired by this work.

In any event, I cannot hear nihilism in Schoenberg. Shostakovich, perhaps, but music this wonderfully _alive_ makes me think of anything else.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
> Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Dohnanyi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting comments on the premiere (which was at the Proms) here. The second performance, conducted by the composer, was actually quite a success with the audience, for the most part.
> 
> In any event, I cannot hear nihilism in Schoenberg. Shostakovich, perhaps, but music this wonderfully _alive_ makes me think of anything else.


Are Shostakovich symphonies Five, Seven, Eleven, or Twelve 'nihilistic' to your aesthetic sensibilities? No qualified acceptance for the better epic-and-heroic angels of Shosty's nature? . . .

Lovely Lambourn article on Schoenberg-- thanks.


----------



## Celiac Artery

OHHH I almost forgot! There are two BBC albums of WTC Books I and II respectively with better quality that were recorded later in Tureck's career. But the CDs are expensive and hard to find. Fortunately, Book II is on Spotify. Book I and II are very expensive on Amazon (probably CDs are out of print).


















Overall, I prefer the BBC Book II to the DG Book II, especially for some of the pieces. For example, while I love Tureck's tempo (usually a bit slower than other pianists) and prefer it for the purposes of Bach, her DG Book II Prelude in C# minor is soooo agonizingly slow, even more than one is used to for Tureck; it sticks out like a sore thumb in the DG cycle. Her BBC version has 43 seconds shaved off and is much better IMO.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: Haitink *

*CD9 Serenade in D, Op. 11 & Serenade in A, Op. 16*


----------



## Itullian

I never tire of these works. Great performances here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I wish that this 1965 Varviso _Rosenkavalier_ highlights disc was recorded in its entirety. Regine Crespin's at the absolute top of her game as a silver-throated if somewhat cool and reserved Marschallin. The engineered Decca sound is superb.










All of Act II. Eva! Eva! Eva! Schwarzkopf! Schwarzkopf! Schwarzkopf!

This opera is so lovely. Schwarzkopf is so _perfect_. I just love the Bayreuth Karajan performance and cast to death.


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms String Quartets
Op 51 1&2 and Op 67
Sonatas for clarinet Op 120








Schoenberg String Quartet #1


----------



## Blake

_The John Adams Earbox._ Disc 7 - _Harmonielehre_ and _Violin Concerto._ Adams is quickly becoming one of my favorite contemporary composers.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahler Tennstedt LSO Symphony 3









The first part (1st movement) got to me this afternoon. I had to hear it with my ears on: sublime.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> Mahler Tennstedt LSO Symphony 3
> 
> View attachment 56204
> 
> 
> The first part (1st movement) got to me this afternoon. I had to hear it with my ears on: sublime.


Brozer, have you heard Sinopoli's treatment of the first movement?

_Oh my!_










Most heroic horns. Most heroic outer parts of the first movement.

Phenomenally-well sounding and powerfully engineered cd as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach : Magnificat.*
King's Colege, Cambridge.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Are Shostakovich symphonies Five, Seven, Eleven, or Twelve 'nihilistic' to your aesthetic sensibilities? No qualified acceptance for the better epic-and-heroic angels of Shosty's nature? . . .


Listening to the Seventh and Twelfth very often might make me turn nihilistic...

I enjoy the sardonic wit of the Ninth and love the raucous finale of the Sixth, though, so my favorite Shostakovich isn't _always_ the doom and gloom Shostakovich (though I love the Fourth and Fourteenth symphonies, so...).

I suppose what I meant, though, was not that Schoenberg's music isn't often dark (it is, of course), but that this isn't really the same thing as despair and meaninglessness. I love to simply revel in the sheer sonority of the works he writes, the way the music (along with the orchestra) seems to always create, recreate, and transform itself. According to friends, Schoenberg loved music and he loved writing music, and I think part of what I respond to in any composer is a sense of spontaneity; no matter how meticulously the music may have been constructed, it feels as if it is something organic, in dialogue with and responding to itself as it goes.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Mass in B minor (Karajan)


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> Brozer, have you heard Sinopoli's treatment of the first movement?


No, I don't believe I have  Assuming we had this symphony on SS already, then there is a chance that I might have heard it on YT.

I do have one of Mahler's symphonies, Nr. 8 (and the Adagio of Nr. 10), in a reading by Sinopoli. I am not that familiar with them, yet, as I have only had them for 18 months or so. The one I know best is Nr. 4, since I had an Armin Jordan/Suisse Romande recording prior to getting this set. Don't ask me to make any comparisons yet


----------



## SixFootScowl

JACE said:


> I like the painting on that cover!
> 
> Is it Turner?


Don't know. Actually I have the 5-symphony box set but posted the cover for 
the one I was listening to. The box set also has a nice painting on the cover:


----------



## jim prideaux

early start -Prokofiev 4th and 5th performed by Gergiev and the LSO-having read so much positive 'press' I must admit to being particularly interested in the Jarvi SNO recordings


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lupus said:


> Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis
> 
> Its simply beautiful. can you recommend any similiar works?


If you like the Tallis Fantasia, then I'm sure you'd like all the music on this famous disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Is Barbirolli's Mahler 5th as good as its reputation? Most assuredly, yes.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Die Schöne Müllerin (Fritz Wunderlich; Kurt Heinz Stolze).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of my favourite vocal ensembles.


----------



## Blancrocher

A recent acquisition: Berwald's 4 Symphonies (Neeme Jarvi)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonic Eclipse is becoming one of my favourite pieces ever!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler *5: and Kindertotenlieder *Karajan/ Ludwig.*:tiphat:


----------



## dgee

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 56215
> 
> 
> Sonic Eclipse is becoming one of my favourite pieces ever!


Show off brass! I can't decide if Pintscher is great or just supremely competent (his Osiris compositions suggest the former!)- but speaking of fun brass music I'm listening to the only readily available recording of Harmonica by Lachenmann - Richard Nahatzki (solo tuba)/Hans Zender, ORF Saarbrucken. Hilarious and great fun music


----------



## mirepoix

Dvorak: Cypresses. Vlach Quartet.









Well, 12 of them. Don't think I've ever heard the full 18(?)

(An aside: just as I was finishing listening, Madam came home -
Her: "That sounds pretty"
Me: "*like shooting fish in a barrel* Not as pretty as you, Toots."
Her: "*all happy and with smug face*"
Me: *Heh*)


----------



## csacks

Suffering Cesar Franck´s Symphonie en Re mineur, it is the Orchestre philharmonic néerlandais conducted by Walter Goehr. The worst record ever!!!!!


----------



## Andolink

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _String Quartet: The Tree Strings_ (2007)
Arditti Quartet









*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartets Op. 44_-- _No. 1 in D major_, 
_No. 2 in E minor_ & _No. 3 in E-flat major_
Eroica Quartet















*Brian Ferneyhough*: _String Quartet No. 5_; _Exordium_
Arditti Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Mahlerian: Listening to the Seventh and Twelfth very often might make me turn nihilistic...


Why is that? The symphonies are utterly heroic and end in total victory.



> I suppose what I meant, though, was not that Schoenberg's music isn't often dark (it is, of course), but that this isn't really the same thing as despair and meaninglessness. I love to simply revel in the sheer sonority of the works he writes, the way the music (along with the orchestra) seems to always create, recreate, and transform itself. According to friends, Schoenberg loved music and he loved writing music, and I think part of what I respond to in any composer is a sense of spontaneity; no matter how meticulously the music may have been constructed, it feels as if it is something organic, in dialogue with and responding to itself as it goes.


I love your analytical curiosity and high-powered perception. I truly wish I could derive the _aesthetic_ pleasure you do from the music qua emotional expressivity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, La Mer, etc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Prompted by Marschallin Blair who was listening to the recording with Fleming, I dug out this version conducted by the composer himself.

Gloriously exotic, colourful music with the lovely voice of Bidu Sayao as soprano soloist.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Prompted by Marschallin Blair who was listening to the recording with Fleming, I dug out this version conducted by the composer himself.
> 
> Gloriously exotic, colourful music with the lovely voice of Bidu Sayao as soprano soloist.


Thank you _so much_.

-- I'm there. To Amazon I go.
_
;D_


----------



## Orfeo

*Kurt Atterberg* 
String Quartets op. 11 & op. 2/op. 39.
-The Stenhammar Quartet.

*Ture Rangstrom*
String Quartet. 
-The Stenhammar Quartet.

*Wilhelm Stenhammar*
Symphony no. II in G minor.
Overture "Excelsior!"
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Paavo Jarvi.

*Artur Kapp*
Symphony no. I "Quasi una fantasia" (1924).
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vallo Jarvi.

*Eugene Kapp*
Symphony no. II (1954).
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Kyrill Raudsepp.

*Artur Lemba*
Symphony in C-sharp minor (1908).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Kaljo Raid*
Symphony no. I (1944).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Heino Eller*
Five Pieces for Strings (1953).
Elegia for Strings (1931).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Thank you _so much_.
> 
> -- I'm there. To Amazon I go.
> _
> ;D_


I don't know the version with Fleming, but this one sounds fantastic to me!


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Duet in D Major for Flute and Violin

Daniele Ruggieri, flute -- Marco Rogliano, violin


----------



## JACE

Gloomy Monday. Fighting off the blahs with:










*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 / Rozhdestvensky, LSO*


----------



## Vasks

*Scotto & Bergonzi do Butterfly*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Villa-Lobos: Sayao and composer
*
Thanks for reminding me Gregg.:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Florestan said:


> Don't know. Actually I have the 5-symphony box set but posted the cover for
> the one I was listening to. The box set also has a nice painting on the cover:


Yeah, I like that one too. :cheers:

EDIT:
Just did some poking around on the web. According to Discogs, that painting (above) is Turner. 

My best bet is that the other one (with the sun) is Turner too -- although there's no listing for it on Discogs.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Villa-Lobos: Sayao and composer
> *
> Thanks for reminding me Gregg.:tiphat:


I have that disc too. I always think it's such a pity we only get the Aria from Villa-Lobos's _Bachianas Brasileras no 5_


----------



## fjf

Boy, so much music, so little time!. This one (recommended above) is not from Gould, but it it very, very good:


----------



## JACE

Now playing a selection of Sibelius' tone poems, as performed by Horst Stein & L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande:


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus_
*Various and Anonymous*
Anonymous 4

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1, Winter Daydreams.*

Looking at the dusting of snow out my window, I don't have to daydream about winter.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Why is that? The symphonies are utterly heroic and end in total victory.


I find them bombastic and strident, and that sort of thing tires me out quickly. Plus, it's the sense that the composer just didn't care that actually gets me feeling depressed.

If I want to listen to something heroic, I'd much prefer to listen to Bruckner or Beethoven over Shostakovich. I'll admit that I enjoyed hearing the Fifth more played live than I do on record, and its first three movements are great (especially the third).



Marschallin Blair said:


> I love your analytical curiosity and high-powered perception. I truly wish I could derive the _aesthetic_ pleasure you do from the music qua emotional expressivity.


Perceptions do change over time. I don't recall exactly when I switched from being interested in and enjoying Schoenberg to truly loving his music, but it must have happened at some point.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> I find them bombastic and strident, and that sort of thing tires me out quickly. Plus, it's the sense that the composer just didn't care... Perceptions do change over time. I don't recall exactly when I switched from being interested in and enjoying Schoenberg to truly loving his music, but it must have happened at some point.


I think DSCH _really did_ care. By all accounts, he was extremely distressed by the censorship he had to endure. He went to great lengths to not compromise himself and yet not arouse the ire of the censors. I believe, and there is a current thread on exactly this topic, that it was these constraints and the contortions he was forced to make to get around them, that made his music what it is... and, to most of us CM fans, it is nothing short of awesome (and I am not referring to only one or two isolated works).


----------



## brotagonist

I was so tired last night, that I was unable to finish off Mahler's 3rd Symphony (Tennstedt/LSO), so I had to hold off until this morning. The disc concludes with the 4th Symphony, so I am taking them both in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I think DSCH _really did_ care. By all accounts, he was extremely distressed by the censorship he had to endure. He went to great lengths to not compromise himself and yet not arouse the ire of the censors. I believe, and there is a current thread on exactly this topic, that it was these constraints and the contortions he was forced to make to get around them, that made his music what it is... and, to most of us CM fans, it is nothing short of awesome (and I am not referring to only one or two isolated works).


I was actually only referring to the Seventh and Twelfth when I said they sound like he didn't care. I do consider Shostakovich a serious composer (and more so than Virgil Thompson!).


----------



## Jos

de Sarasate,
Danzas espanolas; caprice Basque, introduction and Tarantelle, Zigeunerweisen

Ruggiero Ricci, violin
Louis Persinger, piano

Recording from 1954
Decca monopressing from the early '60s. Lovely music


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> I was actually only referring to the Seventh and Twelfth when I said they sound like he didn't care. I do consider Shostakovich a serious composer...


I happen to like the 12th, but I think I know what you mean, because I have always thought it was basically an abridged version of the grand 11th. They really are quite similar. As for the 7th, I will need to give it another listen shortly  I am pretty sure that I liked it.


----------



## Badinerie

Janacek. Naxos cd. The Lachian Dances on at the moment.


----------



## csacks

csacks said:


> Suffering Cesar Franck´s Symphonie en Re mineur, it is the Orchestre philharmonic néerlandais conducted by Walter Goehr. The worst record ever!!!!!
> View attachment 56217


Now I can listen to the Symphony. This time is Charles Munch conducting Boston Symphony Orchestra. 
The early CD, too old to be listened. Sorry, I cannot tolerate it


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now playing a selection of Sibelius' tone poems, as performed by Horst Stein & L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande:


I really like Stein's_ En Saga _on there. In fact, it was the very first piece I've ever heard of Sibelius. He plays the last third of it much faster than anyone else I've heard. But my, what a ride.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> I find them bombastic and strident, and that sort of thing tires me out quickly. Plus, it's the sense that the composer just didn't care that actually gets me feeling depressed.
> 
> If I want to listen to something heroic, I'd much prefer to listen to Bruckner or Beethoven over Shostakovich. I'll admit that I enjoyed hearing the Fifth more played live than I do on record, and its first three movements are great (especially the third).
> 
> Perceptions do change over time. I don't recall exactly when I switched from being interested in and enjoying Schoenberg to truly loving his music, but it must have happened at some point.


I've heard the same, in my view, reckless and 'feckless' charge, levied at the likes of: Richard Strauss, John Williams, Holst, Mahler, Korngold, and Wagner.

It carries about as much analytical weight to me as the Austrian Emperor telling Mozart that his music had too many notes.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: String Quartet "Voces intimae" / Sibelius Academy Quartet*









*Rachmaninov: The Bells; Symphonic Dances / Polyansky, Russian State SO, et al*


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I really like Stein's_ En Saga _on there. In fact, it was the very first piece I've ever heard of Sibelius. He plays the last third of it much faster than anyone else I've heard. But my, what a ride.


:cheers:
I like his way with _Night-Ride and Sunrise_ too.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Works, w. Angelich (rec.2006), Pogo (rec.1991/2).








View attachment 56236


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-Comedy Overture,3rd Symphony and the Suites from Okon Fuoko' and 'The Ostrobothnians'-Sakari and the Iceland S.O.........great recording by Chandos and a composer who does perhaps deserve a little more acknowledgement!


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> Is Barbirolli's Mahler 5th as good as its reputation? Most assuredly, yes.


Its standing has dropped some.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> early start -Prokofiev 4th and 5th performed by Gergiev and the LSO-having read so much positive 'press' I must admit to being particularly interested in the Jarvi SNO recordings


Gergiev is a classical music conglomerate, whose recs. often suffer from his heavy workload.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 6*

Symphony No. 6, because Sibelius has been popping up a lot around this thread today.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Vivaldi*: Concerti, w. Biondi/Europa Galante (rec.1991 - '98). Apart from the Op. 8 selection, there are some canals less travelled. Refreshing.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## brotagonist

I have decided to play the Mahler Symphonies 3 & 4 Tennstedt/LSO set another time before tucking it away. I had never noticed the Straussian Viennese waltzes until yesterday  But what I also noticed yesterday was that some parts reminded me of Shostakovich! I couldn't believe my ears, to think that DSCH had used similar techniques, but, for a symphonist, it makes sense. I am just reading on Wikipedia that Shostakovich had, indeed, been influenced by Mahler.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter in Beethoven sonatas; The Brodsky Quartet in Shosty's 3rd and 4th string quartets.

*p.s.*



brotagonist said:


> I am just reading on Wikipedia that Shostakovich had, indeed, been influenced by Mahler.


Shosty was so taken with him, that friends joked he suffered from "Mahleria."


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Vaneyes said:


> Its standing has dropped some.


Really? I'm not much interested in fashion. It still sounds pretty good to me. True, the last movement is a trifle slow, but he doesn't oversentimentalise the _Adagietto_, as so many do these days, and his handling of the first three movements is terrific.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Whilst the site was down, I was listening to this, surely one of the best of all recordings of *Das Lied von der Erde*, Baker shatteringly moving in the final _Abschied_.


----------



## ptr

*Maurice Ravel* - Ma Mère l'Oye & *Modest Mussorgsky*/Ravel (Orch.) - Pictures at an Exhibition, 1874+1942 (Zig Zag Territories)









Anima Eterna Brügge u. Jos van Immerseel

*Sergei Rachmaninoff* - The Bells & Symphonic Dances (Warner)









Berliner Philharmoniker u. Simon Rattle

And to and the Monday evening listening session:

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No 1 (rec 1958) (Tuxedo Music)









Wiener Symphoniker u. Jascha Horenstein

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Whilst the site was down, I was listening to this, surely one of the best of all recordings of *Das Lied von der Erde*, baker shatteringly moving in the final _Abschied_ .


It reduces me to quivering_ rubble _if I listen to it late at night, completely undistracted by the exigencies of the day.

Its one of the most sublime performances I've heard of anything: Baker's sighing, end-of-the-line, _Innigkeit_ singing; Kubelik's perfectly complimentary orchestral balances and accompaniment; the great sounding live recording. . . it really is Mahler for the Ages.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Vaneyes View Post
> 
> Its standing has dropped some.





GregMitchell said:


> Really? I'm not much interested in fashion. It still sounds pretty good to me. True, the last movement is a trifle slow, but he doesn't oversentimentalise the _Adagietto_, as so many do these days, and his handling of the first three movements is terrific.


By _whom_?

By what _standard_?

_Ex cathedra_ posturing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Really? I'm not much interested in fashion. It still sounds pretty good to me. True, the last movement is a trifle slow, but he doesn't oversentimentalise the _Adagietto_, as so many do these days, and his handling of the first three movements is terrific.


Taste by definition is rarefied.

-- And you're not 'fashionable,' Greg-- not by a long shot.

You're _haute couture_.

_;D _


----------



## Bas

Michael Nyman - MGV
By the Michael Nyman Band and Orchestra on MN records









Such a great piece, once bought based upon my knowledge of Nyman's film scores and the advice of user ComposerofAvantgarde who was very vocal about his enthusiasm for the piece back when he was more active here. Just listened it since quite some time, I kinda forgot how great it was.


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)

The Complete Piano Music, volume 14










the late, great Eva Knardahl (1927-2006) piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1978

5 stars for this exquisite 14-volume series. It is the epitome of minimalist recording, too: a Revox A-77 running at 15 ips, fed by two Sennheiser microphones. That's it! I believe that was pretty much standard practice with BIS. You may hear an equally well recorded piano, but you will never hear a superior one.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Barbie.

and for

















-- Janet Baker _Cosi fan tutte _selections.

_Delish._

_;D ;D_


----------



## JACE

GregMitchell said:


> Whilst the site was down, I was listening to this, *surely one of the best of all recordings of Das Lied von der Erde*, baker shatteringly moving in the final _Abschied_.





Marschallin Blair said:


> It reduces me to quivering_ rubble _if I listen to it late at night, completely undistracted by the exigencies of the day.
> 
> Its one of the most sublime performances I've heard of anything: Baker's sighing, end-of-the-line, _Innigkeit_ singing; Kubelik's perfectly complimentary orchestral balances and accompaniment; the great sounding live recording. . . *it really is Mahler for the Ages.*


Could not agree MORE!!!  Yes and Yes!!!


----------



## pmsummer

SHORT RIDE IN A FAST MACHINE
SHAKER LOOPS
THE WOUND-DRESSER
*John Adams*
Nathan Gunn, baritone
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor

Naxos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> SHORT RIDE IN A FAST MACHINE
> SHAKER LOOPS
> THE WOUND-DRESSER
> *John Adams*
> Nathan Gunn, baritone
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> Marin Alsop, conductor
> 
> Naxos


Doesn't it remind you of John Williams? When I first heard it on the radio I thought it _was_ John Williams.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Could not agree MORE!!!  Yes and Yes!!!


Does it _slay _you, JACE?

Or am I just hypersensitive?


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> Doesn't it remind you of John Williams? When I first heard it on the radio I thought it _was_ John Williams.


Which work in particular? But no, at least not any of the John Williams I've heard.

A bit more like a half-speed Steve Reich to these ears.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After basking in the divine soundscapes of Mendelssohn's Third Symphony (and various accompanying pieces) I decided to revisit Beethoven.















Primarily *the First and Second Symphonies* - pieces I don't listen too as often as I ought to - especially the first. This listening was inspired by the Bruggen-Cycle which I received for renewing my subscription to BBC's Music magazine recently. Owning the Immerseel-cycle, I would not have gotten this set otherwise and that would have been my loss.

This was followed in contrast by Herbert von Karajan's recordings of the same pieces with the Philharmonia.

The Bruggen recordings are phenomenal, I really enjoyed these performances. Wonderful. From my first listen, these performances pulled me in quickly - thanks to my previous experience of hearing Immerseel's cycle.

That said, my heart is still with the old-school full-blooded orchestra.

I have opened up to Karajan over the last few months and it was these Beethoven recordings which are responsible.

I cannot speak for the 60's and 70's recordings but where the 80's recordings are repellent, these recordings with the Philharmonia are wonderful. The Philharmonia under Karajan and Klemperer was truly something special. The Monophonic sound is beautiful, and the performance is simply fantastic.

This is a rare day - for me- where Karajan equals or edges ahead of Furtwangler in Beethoven.

Finally in the spirit of revisiting pieces, *I revisited Chailly's recent Beethoven 9*. I still cannot make up my mind on this piece. None of the HIP-cycles, Harnononcourt's Chamber Orchestra of Europe of Chailly really impress me in this piece to be honest.

Whilst I found this recording much more listenable today, It won't be making top billing for me.

I will revisit the recording in future but it doesn't seize me in the way Furtwangler, Fricsay or Klemperer does.

As far as a Hybrid approach goes, I much prefer Claudio Abbado with the Berliner Philharmoniker (the recording with Terfel, Meier, Heppner & Eaglen).


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Taste by definition is rarefied.
> 
> -- And you're not 'fashionable,' Greg-- not by a long shot.
> 
> You're _haute couture_.
> 
> _;D _


I like 'em Prêt-à-Porter meself! :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tartini*: Violin Concerti, w. Daskalakis/Muller-Bruhl (rec.2005); *Haydn*: String Quartets, op. 33, w.Coull Qt. (rec.1994).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> Which work in particular? But no, at least not any of the John Williams I've heard.
> 
> A bit more like a half-speed Steve Reich to these ears.


Oh, my apologies: I meant "A Short Ride in a Fast Machine."

-- Which to me does sound like John Williams-- especially the horn flourishes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I like 'em Prêt-à-Porter meself! :devil:


If its Burberry or Gucci Equestrain, sure.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> AClockworkOrange:I cannot speak for the 60's and 70's recordings but where the 80's recordings are repellent, these recordings with the Philharmonia are wonderful. The Philharmonia under Karajan and Klemperer was truly something special. The Monophonic sound is beautiful, and the performance is simply fantastic.


I've never even _heard_ Karajan's Philharmonia Beethoven.

Gotta get it! Thanks for reviewing it.


----------



## Badinerie

AClockworkOrange said:


> That said, my heart is still with the old-school full-blooded orchestra.
> 
> I have opened up to Karajan over the last few months and it was these Beethoven recordings which are responsible.
> 
> I cannot speak for the 60's and 70's recordings but where the 80's recordings are repellent, these recordings with the Philharmonia are wonderful. The Philharmonia under Karajan and Klemperer was truly something special. The Monophonic sound is beautiful, and the performance is simply fantastic.


I think repelent is a bit strong but yeah, as I got older I started to appreciate the classic Karajan period.
Ive just ordered the Sibelius 1976-1981 Karajan Official Remastered Edition cd set (no such thing as too much Sibelius) after 'auditioning' to the Sixth on Spotify. I still Love my Collins sixth but its cheaper to get the Karajan than replace my teetering 6&7 eclipse lp.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Nielsen- String Quartet 4
Bartok- Viola Concerto
Stravinsky- Agon
Stockausen- Lichter-Wasser


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 188 "I have put my trust"

For the 21st Sunday after Trinity - Leipzig, 1728

Helmuth Rilling, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler - Symphony 3 (Tennstedt)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I think repelent is a bit strong but yeah, as I got older I started to appreciate the classic Karajan period.
> Ive just ordered the Sibelius 1976-1981 Karajan Official Remastered Edition cd set (no such thing as too much Sibelius) after 'auditioning' to the Sixth on Spotify. I still Love my Collins sixth but its cheaper to get the Karajan than replace my teetering 6&7 eclipse lp.


Yes, assuredly.

-- and that digital Karajan/BPO Beethoven's Sixth is pure heaven in every _way._

_;D_


----------



## fjf

Good listen before going to bed....


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: The Firebird, Scherzo a la Russe, Scherzo Fantastique, Fireworks
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## csacks

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky: The Firebird, Scherzo a la Russe, Scherzo Fantastique, Fireworks
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


What a spectacular cover for such a spectacular CD!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> It is the epitome of minimalist recording, too: a Revox A-77 running at 15 ips, fed by two Sennheiser microphones. That's it! I believe that was pretty much standard practice with BIS. You may hear an equally well recorded piano, but you will never hear a superior one.


Do you know where this info comes from?

I'm not questioning it - I'd like to read more.


----------



## Balthazar

Started out with some baroque beauties: *Vivaldi's L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3* with Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert.

I will be giving my piano trio collection some love this week, and the first up are *Mozart's Piano Trios, K 502, 542, and 548* performed by the Mutter-Previns and Daniel Müller-Schott.

Finally, *Le Nozze di Figaro* with René Jacobs leading the Concerto Köln and the vocal talents of Patrizia Ciofi, Lorenzo Regazzo, Veronique Gens, Simon Keenlyside, and Angelika Kirchschlager.


----------



## George O

the sublime. [suh-blahym]. noun. 
Josquin.










Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521)

L'homme armé Masses

The Tallis Scholars / Peter Phillips

on Gimell Records Ltd (Oxford, England), from 1989 (well into the CD age)


----------



## BartokPizz

*Mozart, Piano Concertos #21 in C and #23 in A
Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner: ASMF*


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Do you know where this info comes from?
> 
> I'm not questioning it - I'd like to read more.


The equipment data comes from the liner notes. I thought I read similar things on their webpage in the past, but don't see it right now.

http://www.bis.se/bis_pages/bis_about.php


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1757-1824): Flute Concerto in G Major (arranged from Violin Concerto No.23 by Francois Devienne)

Pietro Mianiti conducting the Orchestra I Pomeriggi Musicali -- Mario Carbotta, flute


----------



## pmsummer

LOCKERBIE MEMORIAL CONCERT
_Westminster Cathedral, December 21, 1998_
*Gavin Bryars, Antoine Busnois, Henry Purcell, Nicolas Gombert, John Jenkins*
Hilliard Ensemble
Fretwork
Gavin Bryars

GBR


----------



## Bruce

Clementi - Symphony in B-flat, Op. 18, No. 1









I'd only known Clementi from his piano sonati that all beginning pianists play. So this was a bit of a pleasure. Clementi doesn't have the elegance of Haydn, nor the profundity of Mozart, but this symphony, at least, is a pleasant lyrical gem. The sound seems strangely muted, though.

Lyapunov - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E, Op. 38









This piano concerto just drips with Romanticism. I loved it!

Vieuxtemps - Ballade and Polonaise, Op. 38









For me, Vieuxtemps is one of the best violinist-composers. I need to spend a bit more time with his violin concerti.

Holst - Symphony in F, Op. 8 "The Cotswolds"









This was a pleasant surprise. I'm quite familiar with his Planets, but other works I've heard of his have left me kind of indifferent. But this symphony is a fine work, filled with pleasing melodies, well worked out.

And an unfortunately dismal end to an otherwise good selection:

Karamanov - Piano Concerto No. 3









I find the paucity of the melodic invention to be hardly worth the length of this work, which is just over a half hour. The music is repetitive, and might be contemplative if the harmonic structure was a little more varied.

I've also heard the 3rd Symphony on this disc, and cannot recommend it for the same reason. The third movement has some interesting harmonic progressions, but on the whole, I merely find the work tiresome, and life is too short to spend on tiresome music. Yet, the reviewers on Amazon have all highly praised both this and the Concerto, and I've read other reviewers who have recommended this recording. So either I'm missing something, or . . . dunno.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Steve Reich
*Triple Quartet, for 3 string quartets 
Duet for 2 violins & strings, or chamber ensemble
Different Trains, for double string quartet & tape*
The Smith Quartet [Signum Classics, 2005]









*Bartók
String Quartet No. 4, SZ 91
String Quartet No. 5, SZ 102
String Quartet No. 6, SZ 114*
Tokyo String Quartet [DG, 1977]

Absolutement magnifique.










*Bartók
Sonata for solo violin in G minor, Sz 117*
Isabelle Faust, violin
*Sonata for violin and piano no.1, Sz 75*
Isabelle Faust, violin; Ewa Kupiec - piano
*Sonata for violin and piano no.2, Sz 76*
Isabelle Faust, violin; Florent Boffard - piano
[Harmonia Mundi, 1997 & 2000]

This is also quite something. Great music-making.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Siren










Tigress










Enchantress

















_Prima Donna Assoluta_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

"Spectacular!" "Sublime!" Such words seem an understatement!


----------



## Jeff W

Gym update!









Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while the Swedish Chamber Orchestra was led by Robin O'Neill.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> "Spectacular!" "Sublime!" Such words seem an understatement!


_
È squisita!_
_
;D_


----------



## Blake

The Kronos play Glass' string quartets. Very nice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Wooden Prince Suite*


----------



## Alfacharger

Bruce said:


> Clementi - Symphony in B-flat, Op. 18, No. 1
> 
> View attachment 56263
> 
> 
> I'd only known Clementi from his piano sonati that all beginning pianists play. So this was a bit of a pleasure. Clementi doesn't have the elegance of Haydn, nor the profundity of Mozart, but this symphony, at least, is a pleasant lyrical gem. The sound seems strangely muted, though.
> 
> Lyapunov - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E, Op. 38
> 
> View attachment 56264
> 
> 
> This piano concerto just drips with Romanticism. I loved it!
> 
> Vieuxtemps - Ballade and Polonaise, Op. 38
> 
> View attachment 56265
> 
> 
> For me, Vieuxtemps is one of the best violinist-composers. I need to spend a bit more time with his violin concerti.
> 
> Holst - Symphony in F, Op. 8 "The Cotswolds"
> 
> View attachment 56266
> 
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise. I'm quite familiar with his Planets, but other works I've heard of his have left me kind of indifferent. But this symphony is a fine work, filled with pleasing melodies, well worked out.
> 
> And an unfortunately dismal end to an otherwise good selection:
> 
> Karamanov - Piano Concerto No. 3
> 
> View attachment 56267
> 
> 
> I find the paucity of the melodic invention to be hardly worth the length of this work, which is just over a half hour. The music is repetitive, and might be contemplative if the harmonic structure was a little more varied.
> 
> I've also heard the 3rd Symphony on this disc, and cannot recommend it for the same reason. The third movement has some interesting harmonic progressions, but on the whole, I merely find the work tiresome, and life is too short to spend on tiresome music. Yet, the reviewers on Amazon have all highly praised both this and the Concerto, and I've read other reviewers who have recommended this recording. So either I'm missing something, or . . . dunno.


You need to get the D'avalos recording of the six surviving Clementi symphonies. The opus 18 pair sparkle.


----------



## Alfacharger

The Flute concerto by John Williams. It's not Star Wars!


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, my apologies: I meant "A Short Ride in a Fast Machine."
> 
> -- Which to me does sound like John Williams-- especially the horn flourishes.


I need to listen to more John Williams... and will.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Piano Sonatas Nos 30 and 31 - Myra Hess, piano (1953)


----------



## Guest

This kind of music no longer appeals to me, so I put this disc up for sale on Amazon!


----------



## SimonNZ

^a like for the music, which still appeals to me (but each to their own, etc)


----------



## KenOC

SimonNZ said:


> Beethoven's Piano Sonatas Nos 30 and 31 - Myra Hess, piano (1953)


I loved these performances when they were on an Angel mono LP. Horrible sound and inner-groove distortion! The CD version is much nicer. I wish she had recorded the Op. 111.


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> This kind of music no longer appeals to me, so I put this disc up for sale on Amazon!


What's it like?


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Does it _slay _you, JACE?
> 
> Or am I just hypersensitive?


For me, it doesn't induce tears. I feel something more akin to _awe_. It is magnificent, wondrous music!

Hypersensitive? No way! You're just alive.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> What's it like?


All of these pieces are on YouTube.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> I need to listen to more John Williams... and will.












The Charles Gehardt/National Philharmonic performance blows the John Williams/LSO performance out of the water.



















Plus you get the extra-special bonus of Cole Porter's "Anything Goes"-- sung in Mandarin:






_;D_


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Beethoven's Piano Sonatas Nos 30 and 31 - Myra Hess, piano (1953)


I'm listening to Beethoven piano sonatas too.










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 7, 8, 13, 14 / Solomon*


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Gliere and Knipper









http://www.allmusic.com/album/gliere-the-red-poppy-knipper-symphony-no-4-mw0001838856


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still listening to an old favourite English composer I have known for decades, but never had any CDs of (only LPs). I still really like his music 

Roberto Gerhard

Symphony 3
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Epithalamion
Symphony 2

I am enchanted  All of the works are on YT. He was relatively prolific after he settled in Cambridge in about 1940.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Glière - Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets' .


----------



## JACE

Next Up:

Solomon's recording of LvB's Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier":










This is the best "Hammerklavier" I've ever heard. By far.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> What's it like?


The Piano Concerto sounds like Messiaen on crack. That's as far as I got.


----------



## Autocrat

Delurking. 

Yesterday I made a playlist of the violin concertos on my phone (there are only 5). I have a very long commute, so I've heard them all a few times, strung together. In order of What I Like Most:

Sibelius (Hahn)
Bruch (Nige)
Schoenberg (Hahn)
Tchaikovsky (Nige)
Mendelssohn (Nige)

YMMV. 

Currently sitting at my desk at work listening to Ligeti's Requiem on spotify. The Introitus is truly unsettling - I've only just started the Kyrie and I'm completely hooked. (3rd movement just started, glad I don't have to sing it!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Welcome to the forum. If you want to have your introduction noticed, the Current Listening thread is a great way to make an entrance.


----------



## brotagonist

Still on YT, still thinking about the Viennese fin de siècle and a composer I have never given much thought to: Alexander von Zemlinsky.

Sinfonietta, Op. 23 (no performers indicated)

This was written about a decade after his famous Lyrische Symphonie. I am impressed!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano in B flat major, Op. 11


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Speaking of Unsuk Chin:


Double concerto for (prepared) piano, percussion and ensemble: vital, confident, enthusiastic, and creative.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1 in G minor (Valery Gergiev) .






I haven't listened to Tchaikovsky for a while.


----------



## Autocrat

Mahlerian said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you want to have your introduction noticed, the Current Listening thread is a great way to make an entrance.


Many thanks for the welcome. FWIW, had I posted here on most other days of the last 2 years, it would have been a Mahler symphony.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Autocrat said:


> Many thanks for the welcome. FWIW, had I posted here on most other days of the last 2 years, it would have been a Mahler symphony.


Quick, what are your three favorites?


----------



## Itullian

Be listening to KUSC.ORG for a bit. let them choose.


----------



## JACE

Autocrat said:


> Many thanks for the welcome. FWIW, had I posted here on most other days of the last 2 years, it would have been a Mahler symphony.


You'll fit right in around here.


----------



## brotagonist

This is definitely going to be my last YT escapade tonight:

Alexander von Zemlinsky Die Seejungfrau
Chailly/Concertgebouw

Sehr schön, aber... I think 8 albums in the mail ought to satisfy me for a while


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Piano Concerto sounds like Messiaen on crack.

In other words, Unsuk does suck.


----------



## Weston

An evening of (sometimes literally) offbeat piano music.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 2 in C, D. 297*
Gottleib Wallisch, piano









This is nice, but I'd like to hear Andras Schiff perform this dive, seemingly into the deep end of Beethovenland.
*
Kazimierz Serocki: Suite of Preludes 
Zygmunt Mycielski: Six Preludes *
Magdalena Prejsnar, piano









I've never heard of most of the composers on this album which is probably why I bought it, being in an exploring phase. That and it was on sale. The Serocki suite is not without its interesting bits if I give myself over to it and not try to impose musical conventions on it. At least one prelude is either in 12/8 (or 12/16) time, or 4/4 time with triplets. That one stands out for me as a kind of bizarre jig.

The Mycielski preludes could not be more different from the Serocki. They are in general far lighter in mood, except for the adagio, and less frenetic.

I can't say that either of these compositions remind of anyone I've heard before, but I'm still very much a novice in the more modern styles.

*Shostakovich: Piano Sonata No. 1 Op. 12*
*Piano Sonata No. 2 Op. 61*
Colin Stone, piano









The single movement Sonata No. 1 is labeled Allegro / Meno Mosso / Adagio / Allegro / Poco Meno Mosso / Adagio / Lento / Allegro / Meno Mosso / Moderato / Allegro.

Really dude? Wouldn't Poco indeterminato suffice? I'm pretty sure the piano needed retuning after a Brobdingnagosaurus stomps on the entire keyboard about halfway through the piece. Perhaps there's a spare piano for live performances. Mock grumbling aside I did rather enjoy it.

The No. 2 sounds more like the Shostakovich I'm familiar with, which is to say borderline despairing at times, but with a glimmer of hope peeking through. The final movement has some interesting galumphing rhythms that would make the ragtime boogie of Beethoven's sonata Op. 111 sound tame.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2 in C minor (Valery Gergiev) .


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to Bruckner's Third Symphony, as performed by Eugen Jochum and the glorious Dresden Staatskapelle:










I really like this work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Verdi: _Don Carlo_, Horst Stein/ Vienna Philharmonic and Chorus of the Vienna State Opera, live, October, 25, 1970

Don Carlo- Franco Correlli
Elisabetta- Gundula Janowitz
Eboli- Shirley Verrett
Rodrigo- Eberhard Waechter
Phillip II- Nicolai Ghiaurov
Grand Inquisitor- Martti Talvela
Voice from Heaven- Judith Blegen

I heard excerpts of Shirley Verrett's Princess Eboli a few nights ago and I absolutely loved her fiery sense of drama and imaginatively characterized shading and phrasing.

So I got the entire performance. And I must say that its a_ Don Carlo _of note. The singing is of consistently high dramatic and technical caliber for all of the principals involved. Gundula Janowitz, who plays_ prima donna _in this, Elisabetta, is ironically enough, one of the least dramatically-compelling singers. Verrett, however, is superb. Everyone else is a strong 'B+,' 'A-,' or 'A' consistently. The recorded sound is hollow and somewhat deficient in the lower register frequencies-- but the performance of the singers has a wonderful dramatic bite to it. Horst Stein for the most part is an excellent Verdi conductor.

Thumbs up.

Steal of the century for the pittance it costs.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart iano trios
Trio Fontenay*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Pintscher- Choc

A work for mid-sized chamber ensemble. Laser focused, like a hawk.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 29 (Gergiev)


----------



## brotagonist

Unsuk Chin: not too shabby. I'm giving myself a bit of time to know her work, but she's on my radar :tiphat:

I am winding down, finally, with albums from my own collection. One, anyway:









Mendelssohn : Piano Concertos 1 & 2; Violin Concerto
Serkin, Stern, Ormandy/Philadelphia and Columbia Orchestras

This is one of those I would never have thought to order, but I spotted it at a local shop. Very fine.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## senza sordino

This recent purchase is quickly turning into one of my favorite and treasured CDs.
Tonight I'm listening to it in it's entirety.
Smetena String Quartet #1 From my life
Janáček String Quartets 1&2







A Harmonia Mundi 2014 release.


----------



## SimonNZ

following JACE:

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.29 "Hammerklavier" - Solomon, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Bach & Handel *sung by *Marilyn Horne*.
*Wonderful Decca L.P *


----------



## tdc

Schiff playing Bach's French Overture BWV 831. Love this.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Lieder (Boulez with Thomas Quasthoff, Violeta Urmana, and Anne Sofie von Otter)


----------



## SimonNZ

Pierre Boulez's Sur Incises - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Susanna Malkki






(beginning at 39:30)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## csacks

For a day full of energy, Schumann´s 4th Symphony, by Leonard Bernstein conducting Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Andolink

*Beat Furrer*: _Piano Concerto_ (2007) & _Spur_, for piano and string quartet (1998)
Nicolas Hodges piano
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln /Peter Rundel
Kammerensemble Neue Musik Berlin









*Felix Mendelssohn*: _String Quartet in F minor, Op. 80_
Eroica Quartet









*Helmut Lachenmann*: _Allegro Sostenuto_, for clarinet/bass clarinet, cello and piano
Ensemble Phorminx


----------



## csacks

Wonderful music in a scary cover
It is the Jerusalem Quartet, playing Smetana and Janacek quartets.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler / Karajan.*
Symphony no 6.
*Christa Ludwig* sings Rückert-lieder


----------



## mirepoix

Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello









Completely new to me and unlike anything I've heard before. And for all that, a fulfilling listening experience.


----------



## Jeff W

OK, let us see what I listened to...

I got my night started by listening to a recording I made of WMHT's broadcast of an Albany Symphony Orchestra concert from last month. They usually broadcast the ASO's concerts about a month or so after the fact and I have my computer record them. The program was as follows:

Andrew Norman: Apart
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Joyce Yang on the piano)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6, "Pathétique"

I was actually at this concert (incidentally, it is the one where I proposed!). Andrew Norman's 'Apart' still didn't make an impression on me. It is a piece he wrote and had premiered by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. The strings all play at their interpretation of the tempo markings or some such thing. It just didn't do anything for but many others in the audience seemed to like it.

Joyce Yang's playing in the Rachmaninoff was spectacular. The fiancee said that it looked like "she was torturing and hammering on the piano". And the ASO, under their music director, David Allen Miller, was fantastic in the Tchaikovsky as well.









After listening to the concert recording, I moved onto prerecorded music. The first thing to catch my eye was Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 7 'In The Alps'. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker. Also included on the album are Raff's rather humdrum orchestration of J. S. Bach's Chaconne from BWV 1004 and an orchestration of part of Raff's Sixth Piano Suite. Not having heard the piano suite, I can't comment on how it compares. But the real highlight is the symphony which is very pastoral in nature, at least to my ears.









Went with two symphonies by Franz Schubert next. Nos. 5 & 6 got a listen. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. I think that this Schubert set is my favorite of the ones I have.









Not going to lie, didn't think I was going to be in the mood for more Tchaikovsky after listening to the monumental Sixth but I wanted to hear more of Joyce Yang! So, I gave a listen to this album. The Odense Symphony Orchestra is under the direction of Alexander Lazarev. The album opens with The Tempest, A Symphony Fantasy (Op. 18). I must say, none of the three Shakespearean fantasy overtures that Tchaikovsky wrote do much for me. The real highlight for me was the Piano Concerto No. 1. Joyce Yang plays it seemingly effortlessly! Though, I may be a bit biased since she autographed my copy of the CD at the above mentioned ASO concert...


----------



## Andolink

*Mathias Spahlinger*: _gegen unendlich_, for bass clarinet, trombone, cello and piano (1995)
ensemble recherche


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wolf-Ferrari: Il Segreto Di Susanna*
Scotto and Bruson
Going to listening to it for the very first time, just arrived.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Jeff W: Andrew Norman: Apart
> Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Joyce Yang on the piano)
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6, "Pathétique"
> 
> I was actually at this concert (incidentally, it is the one where I proposed!). Andrew Norman's 'Apart' still didn't make an impression on me. It is a piece he wrote and had premiered by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. The strings all play at their interpretation of the tempo markings or some such thing. It just didn't do anything for but many others in the audience seemed to like it.


Well done.

Congratulations.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Symphony No. 1_, "Winterdreams," first movement
_
Symphony No. 3_, "Little Russian," last movement









_Symphony No. 5_, last movement









_Sleeping Beauty Suite_


----------



## bejart

Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Huitieme Concert dans le gout Theatral

Musica Ad Rhenum: Jed Wentz, flute -- Anna Starr, oboe -- Job ter Haar, cello -- Michael Borgstede, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Gershwin - Overture to "Of Thee I Sing" (McGlinn/EMI)
Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite (Kunzel/Telarc)*


----------



## George O

Orlande de Lassus (1532-1594)

Les Meslanges d'Orlande de Lassvs, Tome II, Chansons 21-44

Ensemble Polyphonique de France / Charles Ravier

on Astree (France), from 1977


----------



## Orfeo

*Profound Lyricism*

*Jean Sibelius*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony no. IV "Lyrical."
-The Estonian National Symphony Orchestra/Arvo Volmer.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. V in E minor.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein (DG).

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VI in C minor.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.

*Mily Balakirev*
Symphony no. I in C major.
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Yevgeny Brusilovsky*
Symphonies nos. V & VI.
-The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra/Fuat Mansurov.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*

Jaime Laredo conducting the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Joseph Kalichstein, piano.


----------



## Andolink

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81_ & _Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 49_
Eroica Quartet & The Florestan Trio


----------



## Bruce

Autocrat said:


> Delurking.
> 
> Yesterday I made a playlist of the violin concertos on my phone (there are only 5). I have a very long commute, so I've heard them all a few times, strung together. In order of What I Like Most:
> 
> Sibelius (Hahn)
> Bruch (Nige)
> Schoenberg (Hahn)
> Tchaikovsky (Nige)
> Mendelssohn (Nige)
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> Currently sitting at my desk at work listening to Ligeti's Requiem on spotify. The Introitus is truly unsettling - I've only just started the Kyrie and I'm completely hooked. (3rd movement just started, glad I don't have to sing it!)


Nice selection of Violin Concerti.

As for the Ligeti, I agree that the Introitus is quite unsettling, but I find the Kyrie even more so. I can't think of any other composer who has so successfully evoked a cry for mercy from the depths of despair. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## fjf

Epic. After a long time trying to like Bruckner, this made it. Wow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Mass in C minor*


----------



## rrudolph

Dempster: Standing Waves 1976/Didjeridervish/Standing Waves 1978, 1987








Hildegard: Chants for the Feast of St. Ursula








Hykes/Harmonic Choir: Harmonic Meetings








Feldman: Three Voices For Joan La Barbara


----------



## Vasks

fjf said:


> View attachment 56318
> 
> 
> Epic. After a long time trying to like Bruckner, this made it. Wow.


Try his Bruckner 9th. For me, it's double WOW


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The dash and the drive of Boulez's conducting for Chloe's abduction from the pirate camp is absolutely thrilling-- far and beyond the best treatment of it I've ever heard.

The riotous exuberance of the bacchanale in the finale defines 'orgy.'

Really quite excellent.
_
;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Martin*: Orchestral Works, w. Bamert (rec.1993), Chailly (rec.1991 - '94).


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 56295
> 
> 
> Not going to lie, didn't think I was going to be in the mood for more Tchaikovsky after listening to the monumental Sixth but I wanted to hear more of Joyce Yang! So, I gave a listen to this album. The Odense Symphony Orchestra is under the direction of Alexander Lazarev. The album opens with The Tempest, A Symphony Fantasy (Op. 18). I must say, none of the three Shakespearean fantasy overtures that Tchaikovsky wrote do much for me. The real highlight for me was the Piano Concerto No. 1. Joyce Yang plays it seemingly effortlessly! Though, *I may be a bit biased since she autographed my copy of the CD at the above mentioned ASO concert..*.


Oh well, you may be able to get her lipstick impression next time.


----------



## Pugg

​
On the menu for tonight:
*Spontini : La Vestale.*
*Rosalind Plowright and Francisco Araiza .*


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> View attachment 56298
> 
> 
> Wonderful music in a *scary cover*
> It is the Jerusalem Quartet, playing Smetana and Janacek quartets.


Yep, brings back a coupla dates.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Michael Nyman, For John Cage*


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: 9th String Quartet (Fitzwilliam); Ligeti: Violin Concerto (Gawriloff/Boulez); Unsuk Chin: Cello Concerto (Alban Gerhardt/Myung-Whun Chung)

*p.s.* Coincidentally, I recently bought a copy of that same Bamert/Martin cd, Vaneyes. I was initially skeptical of the orchestral transcriptions on it, but I've come to value the disk.


----------



## michaels

Peer Gynt 1 for a progressive wake up early this morning followed by...









As a bit of pick me up before work

A good way to start the day


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fun. Fun. Fun. Gorgeous. Gorgeous. Gorgeous.


----------



## fjf

Vasks said:


> Try his Bruckner 9th. For me, it's double WOW











The old Bruno certainly knew how to throw a punch!!.

After two Bruckner symphonies today I need an aspirin. Boy it was a lot of fun but i've got a headache!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boccherini, Quartet in A Major, Op. 39*


----------



## millionrainbows

John Adams (b. 1948): *Phrygian Gates (1977-78) [25:55]; China Gates (1977) [4:57]; Gloria Cheng-Cochran, piano (Telarc). *Some of Adams' earliest work. He himself agreed with the characterization someone once made that he is a "minimalist who is bored with minimalism." Yet, these early works are "hard-core" enough that I really enjoy them as true "minimalism."










From the Amazon reviews:_ "As Adams states in the liner notes, the "Gates" in the titles are derived from electronics, not door-like things. In both pieces he abruptly (but not disturbingly) shifts from one mode to another, like flipping a switch (or a "gate"). In the more ambitious of the two, *Phrygian Gates,* there is a great breadth of expression: tempo and dynamic changes abound. It is also quite complex, both structurally and technically. It takes some world-class technique to pull it off.
And *Gloria Cheng-Cochran* does just that. Her playing is not only technically flawless, but is also quite musical -- bringing out the nuances, carefully placing each note. For those who think of minimalism as rather dull at times, these performances might just change your mind. The playing brings out "melodic" ideas, middle voices, etc."
_


----------



## brotagonist

On YT:

Matthias Pintscher Sonic Eclipse
Gareth Flowers, trumpet
David Byrd-Marrow, horn
International Contemporary Ensemble (ICE)
Matthias Pintscher, conductor

Nice noises  but am I getting jaded? I love contemporary music  but sometimes it just sounds like more Stockhausen, or Maderna, or Nono, or Kagel...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Motets.*

The first time I heard the Hilliard recording, I hated it; too slow and mannered. I'm giving it another chance.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mussorgsky* (arr. *Ravel*): "Pictures", w. Pogo (rec.1995), HvK (rec.1965/6).








View attachment 56333


----------



## csacks

Shostakovich´s 7th, by Kurt Masur and the New York Philharmonic (1999). What else than shocking may it be?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Venetian Vespers


----------



## brotagonist

I hope to give Shostakovich's 7th Symphony a listen today. I have little recollection of it (I bought an unimaginable number of albums from January 2012 to the present  ) and I want to hear it more critically than the first time with it.

In the meantime, I am hearing a composer I used to not be interested in (I have remedied that, and have a few albums):









Mendelssohn 2 Piano Concertos, Violin Concerto
Serkin, Stern, Ormandy/Philadelphia and Columbia

These are great  The piano, the violin, the orchestra... It's a recording from 1959, but it sounds fabulous (yes, there is a bit of bass rumbling coming from the subwoofer--I could turn it down--but it is not disturbing; I discovered that I can use the amplifier's enhancement circuit or the Vienna Hall program  and it goes away almost completely). Voilà! New life to older recordings.


----------



## Cosmos

Haydn - The Seasons


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stravinsky, _Apollon Musagete_









Symphony No. 1- Levine does this great: pure vivacity.









Symphony No. 3, first movement


----------



## Badinerie

Bit more Janacek. Lovely music. Must get more!










Followed by highlights from










Edith Mathis was an engagingly sweet Zerlina...


----------



## maestro267

*Szymanowski*: Symphony No. 3 (Song of the Night)
London SO & Chorus/Gergiev

*Bax*: Winter Legends
Fingerhut (piano)/London PO/Bryden Thomson

*Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 5 in D major
London SO/Previn


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Petrushka
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Monteux









Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream, etc.
London Sinfonietta, cond. Knussen


----------



## Blancrocher

Britten: Bridge Variations (Csaba); string quartets (Maggini)


----------



## DaveS

Scriabin 24 Preludes, Op.11 then Sonatas #4 and #10. Mikhail Pletnev. Via Spotify


----------



## BartokPizz

*Beethoven, String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major*
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## joen_cph

Sofronitsky. Scriabin.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's* Cantata BWV 189 "My Soul extols and praises"

*now attributed to Georg Melchior Hoffmann, and not included in any of the major Bach surveys

Karl Richter, cond. (1959)


----------



## George O

Emer Buckley: Recital / Clavecin

William Croft (1678-1727): Suite en do mineur

Gaspard le Roux (circa 1660-1707): Suite en Fa majeur

Michelangelo Rossi (circa 1601/1602-1656): Toccata Settima

Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667): Suite in Re majeur

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Fantasie Chromatique et Fugue

Emer Buckley, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1978


----------



## Vaneyes

A new arrival of an OOP, *BA Zimmermann*: Music for Cello & Piano, w. Bach & Wambach (rec.1992). Intriguing pieces, mysterioso throughout. Performances and recorded sound, equally fine. Highly-recommended for tightropers. cpo needs to get this back into their catalogue.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jean Rémy Rebel - Les Élémens - Le Cahos (Reinhard Goebel; Musica Antiqua Köln).

On Youtube: 




Thanks to Ingélou for introducing me to the piece .

Franz Schubert, Die Schöne Müllerin - Die böse Farbe; Trockne Blumen; Der Müller und der Bach; Das Baches Wiegenlied (Fritz Wunderlich; Kurt Heinz Stolze).

Ständchen, D. 889; Der Musensohn, D. 764 (Rolf Reinhardt).


----------



## Autocrat

Trained in today to Byron Janis with the Moscow Philharmonic. Prokofiev 3, Rach 1, some other nice things on a Mercury Living Presence label hybrid SACD.

I listened to FLAC ripped from the CD layer of the SACD. The CD layer is, in turn, taken from the stereo DSD layer of the SACD, which is from physically a different analogue recording than the three-channel multichannel DSD layer.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 6 - Karajan / BPO

Just arrived. Pretty awesome!


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's String Quartet Op. 20 No, 5, Festetics Quartet. Very HIP, very good. The complete Haydn quartets (19 CDs worth) by the Festetics are available as a download from CD universe for ten bucks right now! You can bet your booty I jumped on that.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582


----------



## DavidA

Autocrat said:


> Trained in today to Byron Janis with the Moscow Philharmonic. Prokofiev 3, Rach 1, some other nice things on a Mercury Living Presence label hybrid SACD.
> 
> I listened to FLAC ripped from the CD layer of the SACD. The CD layer is, in turn, taken from the stereo DSD layer of the SACD, which is from physically a different analogue recording than the three-channel multichannel DSD layer.


Great performances!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Haydn's String Quartet Op. 20 No, 5, Festetics Quartet. Very HIP, very good. The complete Haydn quartets (19 CDs worth) by the Festetics are available as a download from CD universe for ten bucks right now! You can bet your booty I jumped on that.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582


sweeet...... [15 chars]


----------



## Autocrat

DavidA said:


> Great performances!


Yes, they are one of the very few recordings with which I can convince myself I'm there - about 4 rows back. Janis's energy is overwhelming.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alexander von Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19 (1924)
String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25 (1936)
Zwei Satze (1927) No. 1
Zwei Satze (1927) No. 2*

Escher String Quartet [Naxos, rec. 2011]


----------



## Bas

George O said:


> Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
> 
> The Complete Piano Music, volume 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the late, great Eva Knardahl (1927-2006) piano
> 
> on BIS (Sweden), from 1978
> 
> 5 stars for this exquisite 14-volume series. It is the epitome of minimalist recording, too: a Revox A-77 running at 15 ips, fed by two Sennheiser microphones. That's it! I believe that was pretty much standard practice with BIS. You may hear an equally well recorded piano, but you will never hear a superior one.


May I thank you greatly for this!

Just halfway through 



 her playing there. My first encounter with any music by Grieg ever. It is intriguing. I don't quite get the - probably existent - structure yet, but the intervals, the movement, it is beautiful music. Maybe as a present for christmas I may get myself the set.


----------



## Triplets

Brahms,Symphony #1. Joachim/LPO on my phone from an Amazon download


----------



## Badinerie

Some late night campyness









Dearly love it though!


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.2 - Robert Casadesus, piano


----------



## BartokPizz

*Claude Debussy, Gabriel Fauré, Maurice Ravel
String Quartets*

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Blake

Glass - _Akhnaten._ I'm really getting into this guy. Repeatedly great stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Another fine harpsichord version, but doesn't stand out as anything special.


----------



## dgee

Wolfgang Rihm - Morphonie


----------



## D Smith

I've spent the day listening to my first love - the piano. Bach, Ravel, Scarlatti and Scriabin among others played beautifully by Horowitz, Lim and Argerich.


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)

The Complete Piano Music, volume 4

Lyric Pieces VIII and X, so this includes Wedding-day at Troldhaugen

Eve Knardahl, piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1977










Grieg's hut at Troldhaugen


----------



## SimonNZ

The mention of Grieg and the BIS microphones yesterday reminded me of this paragraph from Colin Simes' Setting The Record Straight: A Material History Of Classical Recording:

"Producers and engineers have always had to tread cautiously with the classical performers who remain suspicious of their interventions and often counterman their injunctions. When the Russian pianist Emil Gilels undertook a recording of greig's Lyric pieces for Deutsche Grammophon, he insisted that the toningenieur deploy a particular microphone that Gilels suggested had, in the past, produced a faithful representation of his virtuosity. The engineer disagreed and attempted to persuade him to change his mind, without success; he then did as the pianist insisted but left the offending microphone unconnected."


----------



## Guest

Intense performances captured in demonstration-worthy sound. (They are live recordings, so there are a few conductor stomps and very minor audiences noises here and there.)


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.4 - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

Fine, colorful performance. Terrific sounding harpsichord.


----------



## Triplets

Vesuvius said:


> Glass - _Akhnaten._ I'm really getting into this guy. Repeatedly great stuff.
> 
> View attachment 56350


emphasis on "repeatedly".


----------



## Triplets

Chopin Nocturnes, Garrick Ohlsson, Piano A real artist at work, not afraid to take chances in the most sublime music.


----------



## Triplets

BartokPizz said:


> *Claude Debussy, Gabriel Fauré, Maurice Ravel
> String Quartets*
> 
> Quatuor Ebène


The guy on the right looks like the victim of a lynching.


----------



## Triplets

SimonNZ said:


> Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.4 - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano


I actually have 3 different Michelangeli recordings of that piece. He didn't have a large repetoire. I love his Debussy Preludes, though.


----------



## Triplets

Kontrapunctus said:


> Intense performances captured in demonstration-worthy sound. (They are live recordings, so there are a few conductor stomps and very minor audiences noises here and there.)


Do you really like this, Kontra? The recording of 2 and 3 by the same forces was a major dissapointment and generally panned by every critic. I'd love to have a SACD set of the Nielsen Symphonies but I am afraid to buy the disc you show after having wasted money on the previous disc.


----------



## Triplets

Triplets said:


> Do you really like this, Kontra? The recording of 2 and 3 by the same forces was a major dissapointment and generally panned by every critic. I'd love to have a SACD set of the Nielsen Symphonies but I am afraid to buy the disc you show after having wasted money on the previous disc.


Actually, I see that the new recording is available on Spotify. I'll audition it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg - Gurrelieder, I. Teil (complete), Chailly/RSO, Jerusalem, Dunn, Fassbaender, Hotter*

An amazing piece of music. My musical ear isn't developed enough to tell me who influenced this work more, Wagner or Mahler's song cycles (or neither)?


----------



## pmsummer

Triplets said:


> emphasis on "repeatedly".


That is funny. Really.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The intensity of Richter's performance is such as to leave little doubt that these rank among the great piano concertos.


----------



## Bruce

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 in B-flat - Serkin/Ormandy









Which I have read is Prokofiev's least esteemed, but the more I hear it, the more I like it. Though I think I prefer the recording with Browning and Leinsdorf.

Holmboe - Concerto for Recorder, String Orchestra, Celesta, and Vibraphone - Petri/Kamu









This is a neat little concerto. Not as engaging as Moonchild's Dream, also on the same CD, but very nice. The use of the celesta and vibraphone adds a nice variety to the string orchestra.

Carter - Piano Sonata - Paul Jacobs









Phenomenal work!

And finally, Lauridsen - Les chansons des Roses - Los Angeles Master Chorale









Five beautiful songs here. Piano accompaniment on the last, only, and when it comes in after the a cappella singing, it's really striking.


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> Do you really like this, Kontra?


Yes, I do.



> The recording of 2 and 3 by the same forces was a major dissapointment and generally panned by every critic. I'd love to have a SACD set of the Nielsen Symphonies but I am afraid to buy the disc you show after having wasted money on the previous disc.


Well, this review of No.2 and 3 is glowing!

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/dacapos-thrilling-new-nielsen-cycle/

And here are two reviews of the disc in question:

http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2014/09/carl-nielsen-symphony-no-4.html

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=12390


----------



## Weston

*Gunnar de Frumerie: Concerto for trombone & orchestra, Op 81*
Leif Segerstam / Bamberg Symphony Orchestra / Christian Lindberg. trombone









A gorgeous piece I enjoy returning to often.

*Michael Kurek: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra*
Kenneth Schermerhorn / Mario Falcao, harp / Uncredited Ensemble (probably members of the Nashville Symphony Orchestra or the Blair School of Music***)









I believe Kurek may be a local Nashville composer, or at least is performed locally a lot. His style is contemporary yet accessible.

***For whom I occasionally pay the bills, though that is not how I acquired this CD. I always thought it a bit ironic that there is a _Blair_ Brass Quintet. It wouldn't surprise me much if they are named after our own M. Blair. 

*
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3, "The Song of the Night," Op. 27, M36*
Pierre Boulez / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Steve Davislim, tenor









Szymanowski doesn't fiddle around much here! He gets right to the chorus and solo vocalists almost from the opening bar. It makes a stunning impression while the Vienna Philharmonic makes some mighty big noises. Good for the soul.

At times this symphony reminds me of Esa-Pekka Salonen's compositions. It makes me wonder if it inspired Salonen. I can't put my finger on what similarities I'm hearing exactly. Goodness this is an incredible piece! It may rank among my favorites. Or maybe the night is just right for it. Would that it were longer.

Satiated now.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Hofmann (1738-1793): Symphony in C Major

Nicholas Ward conducting the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Listening here and there on today's download of the Festetics Quartet's complete Haydn. This music is so delightful! Right now it's Op. 55 No. 2, "The Razor"; the nickname has an amusing story. The 2nd movement, especially, is extremely striking and original.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Haydn's String Quartet Op. 20 No, 5, Festetics Quartet. Very HIP, very good. The complete Haydn quartets (19 CDs worth) by the Festetics are available as a download from CD universe for ten bucks right now! You can bet your booty I jumped on that.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582


Plus $50.00 - $60,00 for the additional USB drive I'll probably need. Sigh . . .


----------



## KenOC

It's 3+ GB. Put it on a memory stick, $10-15 at most.


----------



## opus55

KenOC said:


> Listening here and there on today's download of the Festetics Quartet's complete Haydn. This music is so delightful! Right now it's Op. 55 No. 2, "The Razor"; the nickname has an amusing story. The 2nd movement, especially, is extremely striking and original.


I was very impressed by the Festetics recording (based on one quartet I heard last week). I'd have to listen more on Naxos library.

Now listening to:








*Paganini*
Violin Concertos Nos 4 and 5
_Salvatore Accardo
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Berio- Sincronie: a string quartet with Berio's trademark angular energy.


----------



## KenOC

opus55 said:


> I was very impressed by the Festetics recording (based on one quartet I heard last week). I'd have to listen more on Naxos library.


The $10 price at CD Universe may be a mistake. If so, best act soon. Amazon sells the same download for $95 and lists it as having become available Nov. 4.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...id=1416368966&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+festetics


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven Piano Trios*: the "Ghost" and Op. 1, No. 3 played by Andreas Staier, Daniel Sepec, and Jean-Guihen Queyras. Followed by the "Archduke" and WoO 38 by Ashkenazy, Perlman, and Harrell.

Scott Joplin's *Treemonisha* with Carmen Balthrop in the title role accompanied by the Houston Grand Opera Orchestra under Gunther Schuller.


----------



## Pugg

​Starting of this morning with* Berlioz *conducted by *Riccardo Muti*.
He and this orchestra were made for each other.:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I can hardly claim to have listened to this, but I had the first one or two movements on earlier, during supper and watching the news :lol: I admit that it sounded exceedingly long and drawn out and lacking the fire and anger and intensity that DSCH usually has. This was hardly a fair listening. I will try to sit down with it more seriously later tonight or tomorrow.









DSCH Symphony 7
Rostropovich NSO

I can't be shaken that easily  I love his SQs, his Violin and Viola Sonatas, all of his Concertos, as far as I recollect, Stepan Razin, 24 P&F, and the majority of his symphonies. His 2nd Symphony isn't bad, except for the song movement. The 3rd kind of drew a blank with me, so far. Overall, I think Shostakovich was brilliant and the vast majority of his works are the proof.


----------



## mmsbls

Nico Muhly - Seeing Is Believing (Violin Concerto)

The concerto is for electric violin (6 string played by Thomas Gould). Muhly calls the 6 string electric violin a hyper violin, and Gould says, "I've played everything from Bach to Hendrix on it."


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Schoenberg - Gurrelieder, I. Teil (complete), Chailly/RSO, Jerusalem, Dunn, Fassbaender, Hotter*
> 
> An amazing piece of music. My musical ear isn't developed enough to tell me who influenced this work more, Wagner or Mahler's song cycles (or neither)?


Part I (along with Part II) was written and orchestrated before Schoenberg had any contact with Mahler, aside from attending a performance of the First Symphony which he hated at the time (and refused to hear the Fourth because he had hated it so much), so his influences were Wagner and Strauss. Part III was composed at the same time as the rest, but the orchestration came about a decade after, so he had already been struck by the "thunderbolt" of Mahler's Third Symphony (which prompted an effusive letter of praise to the composer), and his opinion of Mahler's works had taken a complete about-face. Mahlerian "soloistic" orchestration is therefore used throughout the final Part.


----------



## SimonNZ

Tristan Murail's Territoire de l'Oubli - Marilyn Nonken, piano


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *David Oistrakh & Vladimir Yampolsky*:










_*The Devil's Trill: Showpieces for Violin & Piano*_


----------



## Pugg

​Thanks to* Florestan * :tiphat::lol:

*Donizetti : La Fille du regiment.*

*Dame Joan Sutherland and Luciano Pavarotti *in one of their finest recordings ever.:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Nielsen's Violin Concerto as performed by Arve Tellefsen (soloist), Herbert Blomstedt, and the Danish RSO:


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: String Quartet (Kronos); Piano Concerto (Zimerman/Lutoslawski)


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Brahms - Symphony 4.


----------



## fjf

Sonata 30. Beautiful!!.


----------



## KenOC

fjf said:


> Sonata 30. Beautiful!!.


And Sonata 29 is, well, just as good!


----------



## SimonNZ

Andrzej Panufnik's Metasinfonia - Jennifer Bate, organ, cond. composer


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This op. 18 has so much energy all the way through.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ivan Fedele's Mixtim - Ensemble Algoritmo


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonata 4, op. 7 (Schnabel); Schubert: String Quartet 10, D87 (Amadeus RIAS); Berwald: Symphony 1 (Jarvi)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler / Tennstedt*
Now playing *symphony no 2*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh man this music is so German.










The violin concerto is like a passionately mutilated corpse of Brahms.


----------



## mirepoix

I return to my habit of listening to ballet during the day.









Delibes: Sylvia - Razumovsky Sinfonia, Andrew Mogrelia.


----------



## jim prideaux

En Saga-Sibelius, Karajan and the Philarmonia from the recently re released box set-this may be the definitive recording to my ears, funnily enough the same may also apply to this particular Karelia Suite-magnificent!


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from chilly but sunny Albany!

View attachment 56383


I went and got started last night with the Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2 and From Holberg's Time by Edvard Grieg and Valse Triste, The Swan of Tuonela and Finlandia by Jean Sibelius. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. I always enjoy 'In the Hall of the Mountain King' when I play it.

View attachment 56385


Next, I went a little bit overboard and decided to listen to the Concerto Grosso 'Alexander's Feast' HWV 318 and the entire Opus 6 collection of concerti grossi by George Frideric Handel. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord. I probably should have split is up and listened to 1 through 6 and saved the other six for another time... Oh well. They were all still very enjoyable.

View attachment 56384


Lastly, I went ahead and skipped ahead from the Baroque to the Romantic, bypassing the Classical era altogether. Henri Vieuxtemps and his Violin Concertos No. 5, 6 & 7 are the last of my listening. Misha Keylin played the solo violin in all three concertos. Andrew Mogrelia led the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra in Concertos No. 5 & 6 while Takuo Yuasa led the Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra. While the Fifth gets a little play in the concert hall every now and then, it seems a shame to me that the other concertos by Vieuxtemps aren't better known!

EDIT: I think I broke my attachments...


----------



## Jeff W

Vaneyes said:


> Oh well, you may be able to get her lipstick impression next time.


I doubt the fiancee would appreciate it very much!


----------



## ptr

*Jan Lehtola playing Kalevi Aho!*

- Three Interludes for Organ (1993) / 'Alles Vergängliche'. Symphony for Organ (2007) (*Bis*)










@ the Åkerman & Lund Organ of St. Johannes Church, Malmö, Sweden

- Ludus solemnis (*Bis*)
Quasi una fantasia for horn and organ (2011) / Epilogue for trombone and organ (1998) / Contrapunctus XIV from 'Die Kunst der Fuge' by J.S. Bach, completion by Kalevi Aho (2011) / Häämarssi I (Wedding March I) (1973) / Häämarssi II (Wedding March II) (1976) / Hääsoitto (Wedding Music) (1999) / Ludus solemnis (1978) / In memoriam (1980) / Laulu maasta (Song of the Earth) (2002) for violin, oboe and organ










Anna-Kaisa Pippuri, oboe; Petri Komulainen, horn; Jussi Vuorinen, trombone; Kaija Saarikettu, violin
Jan Lehtola @ the organs of St. Paul's Church, Helsinki and Kotka Church, Finland and St. Johannes Church, Malmö, Sweden

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie

Anthony Collins Sibelius no 7 on at the mo. Expecting Karajan any day so I'll get these in my head to compare.
LP's not in as bad condition as I thought though!


----------



## jim prideaux

Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. performing Tubin's 4th Symphony-sitting here listening to this work you could end up believing that Tubin must have visited the north east of England on a chilly November morning such is the work an apparently accurate musical representation of the environment-or that's what I think anyway!


----------



## Badinerie

jim prideaux said:


> Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. performing Tubin's 4th Symphony-sitting here listening to this work you could end up believing that Tubin must have visited the north east of England on a chilly November morning such is the work an apparently accurate musical representation of the environment-or that's what I think anyway!


Was at Cullercoats earlier this week. Still pretty warmish for November. Went to Bill's fish bar had Cod and chips!

Love Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O BTW


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> And Sonata 29 is, well, just as good!


Yeah as in "the best"!


----------



## Badinerie

Not a big Brahms Fan but this lp is kind of irresistible. Endre Wolf, Anthony Collins again. This time with the Sinfonia of London. 1959 stereo WRC (World Record Club) LP recorded at Hammersmith Town Hall in November 1958.


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> View attachment 56377
> 
> 
> Sonata 30. Beautiful!!.


I have this complete Annie Fischer set. The sound occasionally sucks, but man, what terrific performances!!!


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> View attachment 56331
> 
> 
> The old Bruno certainly knew how to throw a punch!!.
> 
> After two Bruckner symphonies today I need an aspirin. Boy it was a lot of fun but i've got a headache!!


Yes! Bruno Walter was one of the all-time greats!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Some late night campyness
> 
> View attachment 56349
> 
> 
> Dearly love it though!


Far be it from me to get in the way of anyone's camping trip-- God knows I love 'going camping' with my friends at night or at the mall--- but what on earth is campy about Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony? _;D_


----------



## Vasks

*Riisager - Overture: Erasmus Montanus (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)
Martinu - Sextet for Piano and Woodwinds (Pinkas et al /Naxos)
Montsalvatge - Concerto breve for Piano & Orchestra (de Larrocha/Decca)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the beautifully clear, dark, cold, and indigo morning skies of Southern California, getting pumped up for the day with Karajan's delightful EMI/Berlin treatment of the first movement of Haydn's Clock Symphony.









. . . with a little help from Richter blazing through Haydn's Piano Sonata No. 22









. . . and a side of the delightful Haydn String Quartet Op. 64 _a la Quatuor Mosaiques_


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Far be it from me to get in the way of anyone's camping trip-- God knows I love 'going camping' with my friends at night or at the mall--- but what on earth is campy about Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony? _;D_


Bernstein's Reading of it. Very polite and Americanified performance of a Very Russian piece recorded at the hight of the cold war. Also, rumour has it he had hold of a duff score which had more than a few mis-prints which he failed to address resulting in some odd tempi. Definitely more Lenny than Dmitri. Still..it was very popular in its day and I hold it in great affection. Stereo engineer needs a good slapping though. My copy is _very_ stereo.

I prefer Haitink these days.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Bernstein's Reading of it. Very polite and Americanified performance of a Very Russian piece recorded at the hight of the cold war. Also, rumour has it he had hold of a duff score which had more than a few mis-prints which he failed to address resulting in some odd tempi. Definitely more Lenny than Dmitri. Still..it was very popular in its day and I hold it in great affection. Stereo engineer needs a good slapping though. My copy is _very_ stereo.
> 
> I prefer Haitink these days.


Got'cha.

So its more 'Lenny' than 'Shosty.'

It stands to reason.


----------



## Badinerie

Anyhoo...Ive moved on to Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky now. Symphony No 4 in F minor. I need waking up a bit after the lovely if somewhat sedentary Brahms Voilin concerto. And who better that Otto Klemperer to do it?


----------



## Orfeo

*Alberic Magnard*
Opera in three acts "Guercoeur."
-Hildegard Behrens, Anne Salvan, Jose van Dam, Gary Lakes, Nadine Denize, et al.
-Le Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse & the Orfeon Donostiarra/Michel Plasson.

*Ernest Chausson*
Symphony in B-flat.
Symphonic Poem "Vivianne."
-The BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier.

*Cesar Franck*
Piano works (Grand Caprice; Prelude, Choral et Fugue; Prelude, Aria et Fugue).
-Stephen Hough, piano.

*Eric Satie*
Piano works (Three Sarabandes, Three Gymnopedies, Musiques intimas et secretes, etc.).
-Aldo Ciccolini, piano.


----------



## George O

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)

Piano Works, Records One, Two, Three

Vlado Perlemuter, piano

on Nimbus (Monmouth, Great Britain), from 1977

5 stars; the best Ravel piano music

_Once, for a Nimbus recording, Perlemuter sat down at the keyboard and played more than two hours' worth of Ravel's music, nonstop. The resulting recording was not edited or touched up, [Nimbus's Adrian] Farmer said. _

Warming up before a Nimbus session:


----------



## Orfeo

Badinerie said:


> Bernstein's Reading of it. Very polite and Americanified performance of a Very Russian piece recorded at the hight of the cold war. Also, rumour has it he had hold of a duff score which had more than a few mis-prints which he failed to address resulting in some odd tempi. Definitely more Lenny than Dmitri. Still..it was very popular in its day and I hold it in great affection. Stereo engineer needs a good slapping though. My copy is _very_ stereo.
> 
> I prefer Haitink these days.


I think better still are Kondrashin with the Moscow Philharmonic and Svetlanov with the Russian Federation Symphony. But Haitink is very credible.


----------



## Badinerie

Think I'll finish off this afternoons session a bit more easy going than the Tchia no 4.

Which one though, of the two Hard choice!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> I think better still are Kondrashin with the Moscow Philharmonic and Svetlanov with the Russian Federation Symphony. But Haitink is very credible.


I can't attest to the merits of the Kondrashin (which I'd love to hear), but the Svetlanov_ HAM-MERS_.

I love the way he takes the last movement. The build-up with the horn flourishes is magnificent.


----------



## Andolink

*Bela Bartok*: _String Quartet No. 3_
Euclid Quartet









*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _String Quartet No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 92_ & 
_String Quartet No. 6 in G major, Op. 101_
Pacifica Quartet









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Quartet in F minor, Op. 95 'Serioso'_
Alexander String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

* Van Cliburn
*
[CD4]
"Op.26 Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major:" *Prokofiev*
"Op.23 Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor," *McDowell*
Walter Hendl Chicago Symphony Orchestra (conductor)
[Record: day 22, 24 October 1960, Chicago, Symphony Hall]


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I can't attest to the merits of the Kondrashin (which I'd love to hear), but the Svetlanov_ HAM-MERS_.
> 
> I love the way he takes the last movement. The build-up with the horn flourishes is magnificent.


Oh yes...............


----------



## mirepoix

Borodin: String Quartets 1 & 2 - Borodin String Quartet.









I don't know how to say all that I want, so I'll simply settle for saying that I find the performances on this disc to be marvellous.


----------



## ptr

George O said:


> Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
> 
> Piano Works, Records One, Two, Three
> 
> Vlado Perlemuter, piano
> 
> on Nimbus (Monmouth, Great Britain), from 1977
> 
> 5 stars; the best Ravel piano music


Agree wholeheartedly, Perlemuter was one of the greatest interpreters of French Piano repertoire!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schubert* death day (1828).


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


>


Have we been introduced to Chief Inspector?


----------



## Andolink

*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _String Quartet No. 9 in E-flat major, Op. 117_
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Have we been introduced to Chief Inspector?


Emma, after Emma Peel.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> *Alberic Magnard*
> Opera in three acts "Guercoeur."
> -Hildegard Behrens, Anne Salvan, Jose van Dam, Gary Lakes, Nadine Denize, et al.
> -Le Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse & the Orfeon Donostiarra/Michel Plasson.
> 
> *Ernest Chausson*
> Symphony in B-flat.
> Symphonic Poem "Vivianne."
> -The BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier.
> 
> *Cesar Franck*
> Piano works (Grand Caprice; Prelude, Choral et Fugue; Prelude, Aria et Fugue).
> -Stephen Hough, piano.
> 
> *Eric Satie*
> Piano works (Three Sarabandes, Three Gymnopedies, Musiques intimas et secretes, etc.).
> -Aldo Ciccolini, piano.


How_ is _that Magnard? I've always wanted to hear that opera and never got around to it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Emma, after Emma Peel.


I_ love that name _for a little girl or a cat!

Thumbs up.

-- _Go Emma!_

Meeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooowwwwww.


----------



## Badinerie

Diana Rigg...Blimey....yes,steady now! 

Anyway. I went for the Kostelanitz!


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> How_ is _that Magnard? I've always wanted to hear that opera and never got around to it.




It's very good; allegorical and even banal in places, but very well wrought dramatically for both voices and orchestra, profoundly lyrical, and richly scored that often reveals its roots in d'Indy (Magnard's teacher) and in Wagner (for which Magnard made no apologies). It's dismaying (though not at all surprising as far as French operas are concerned) that's this is the only (full) recording around of it. This arresting, gripping score has been arousing my curiosity in his next opera Bérénice, which I see no recording(s) of it at all (Botstein, if I remember right, did a concert version of it years ago with the American SO).


----------



## ptr

* Claude Vivier* ‎- Anthologie De La Musique Canadienne (4 Cds from Radio Canada International 1990)









Various pieces and artists as listed on the linked discogs page above!

/ptr


----------



## JACE

This again:










*Nielsen: Concertos & Orchestral Works / Herbert Blomstedt, Danish RSO, et al*

This morning I listened to Disc 1:
- Symphonic Rhapsody
- Helios Overture
- Saga Drom 
- Violin Concerto (Arve Tellefsen, soloist)

Now, I'm listening to Disc 2:
- Pan Og Syrinx
- Flute Concerto (Frantz Lemsser, soloist)
- Rhapsodie Overture "An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands"
- Clarinet Concerto (Kjell-Inge Stevennson)


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I can't attest to the merits of the Kondrashin (which I'd love to hear), but the Svetlanov_ HAM-MERS_.
> 
> I love the way he takes the last movement. The build-up with the horn flourishes is magnificent.


Re: DSCH Fifths... Don't overlook *Rozhdestvensky* with the USSR Ministry of Culture SO. GOOD stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: DLVDE, w. Tennstedt et al (rec. 1982 - '84).


----------



## Kivimees

Seven stars symphony - just good fun.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Mass No. 7 in B-Flat Major, 'Kleine Orgelsolomesse' (Sir Neville Marriner; Barbara Hendricks; Rundfunkchor Leipzig; Staatskapelle Dresden).


----------



## millionrainbows

(Hannibal). String Quartet music from one of America's best composers, played by one of its best string quartets, *Kronos.* 
Eat Your Children.


----------



## fjf

I Like it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> It's very good; allegorical and even banal in places, but very well wrought dramatically for both voices and orchestra, profoundly lyrical, and richly scored that often reveals its roots in d'Indy (Magnard's teacher) and in Wagner (for which Magnard made no apologies). It's dismaying (though not at all surprising as far as French operas are concerned) that's this is the only (full) recording around of it. This arresting, gripping score has been arousing my curiosity in his next opera Bérénice, which I see no recording(s) of it at all (Botstein, if I remember right, did a concert version of it years ago with the American SO).












Thanks for that _in extenso_ review. I'm getting it. _;D_

I figured it had that lush, Wagneresque sound to it. I have his symphonies with Ossonce on Hyperion. The music doesn't have a lot of drama or development to it, but its still lovely in that late-Romantic, densely-textured-way all the same. Its music I can read to or do chores around the house with.


----------



## Blake

Digging through some of Schoenberg's chamber music. String Trio, Wind Quintet, etc... Lovely.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Thanks for that _in extenso_ review. I'm getting it. _;D_
> 
> I figured it had that lush, Wagneresque sound to it. I have his symphonies with Ossonce on Hyperion. The music doesn't have a lot of drama or development to it, but its still lovely in that late-Romantic, densely-textured-way all the same. Its music I can read to or do chores around the house with.


You bet.
I do like the symphonies a good deal less than his opera (in part due their developmental issues you alluded to plus some of their dryish ideas). But I should give them another try in due course.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I started my listening today with *Brahms' Symphonies 1 & 2*, performed by the *Winer Philharmoniker & Leonard Bernstein* on DVD.








Brahms' First Symphony has always my favourite of Brahms' four Symphonies.

Until today however, the Second Symphony has always been hit and miss for me - struggling to connect. I don't know why but it has finally clicked for me and I really enjoyed it.

Perhaps Bernstein's introduction with brief piano excerpts helped but it can be said that some pieces need more time than others to sink in.

I am sorely tempted to get this cycle on CD (assuming the DG cycle recordings are the audio from these recordings) but having it on DVD, it feels like doubling up plus l already have a number of Brahms cycles on disc.

Next up is my current listening, a clutch of wonderful *Mozart* recordings performed by *Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia*. The works in question are all on disc 1 of EMI's Mozart Symphonies & Serenades box set:

*Adagio & Fugue K546*
*Symphony No. 29*
*Symphont No. 31 'Paris'*








Few Conductors come close to Otto Klemperer's interpretations of Mozart's Symphonies.

With His Philharmonia, the performances offer a wealth of clarity, balance and depth which I find utterly absorbing.

I cannot listen to Symphony No. 29 without immediately thinking of Otto Klemperer.

I especially love the Adagio & Fugue K546 as presented here.

Following this will be Volume 1 of *Gundula Jonowitz & Irwin Gage's Schubert Lieder* recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Symphonies, w. VPO/Godfather (rec.1987 - '93).


----------



## pmsummer

SCHUBERT
_Piano Trios in E-Flat Major, D. 929 and D. 897_
*Franz Schubert*
Stuttgart Piano Trio

Naxos

Senior member? Well, yes, I suppose so. Do I get a discount?


----------



## brotagonist

Brett Dean : Electric Preludes
Proms 2014 - Francesco D'Orazio (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo (conductor)

Impressionnant


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I started my listening today with *Brahms' Symphonies 1 & 2*, performed by the *Winer Philharmoniker & Leonard Bernstein* on DVD.
> 
> View attachment 56410
> 
> Brahms' First Symphony has always my favourite of Brahms' four Symphonies.
> 
> Until today however, the Second Symphony has always been hit and miss for me - struggling to connect. I don't know why but it has finally clicked for me and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Perhaps Bernstein's introduction with brief piano excerpts helped but it can be said that some pieces need more time than others to sink in.
> 
> I am sorely tempted to get this cycle on CD (assuming the DG cycle recordings are the audio from these recordings) but having it on DVD, it feels like doubling up plus l already have a number of Brahms cycles on disc.
> 
> Next up is my current listening, a clutch of wonderful *Mozart* recordings performed by *Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia*. The works in question are all on disc 1 of EMI's Mozart Symphonies & Serenades box set:
> 
> *Adagio & Fugue K546*
> *Symphony No. 29*
> *Symphont No. 31 'Paris'*
> 
> View attachment 56413
> 
> Few Conductors come close to Otto Klemperer's interpretations of Mozart's Symphonies.
> 
> With His Philharmonia, the performances offer a wealth of clarity, balance and depth which I find utterly absorbing.
> 
> I cannot listen to Symphony No. 29 without immediately thinking of Otto Klemperer.
> 
> I especially love the Adagio & Fugue K546 as presented here.
> 
> Following this will be Volume 1 of *Gundula Jonowitz & Irwin Gage's Schubert Lieder* recordings.
> View attachment 56415


His Brahms cd set is definitely worth getting. A great set 

And soooo true about the Klemperer.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> *Schubert*: Symphonies, w. VPO/Godfather (rec.1987 - '93).


Beware.......fwiw.....I believe they split the Great to two disks on that re release


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I started my listening today with *Brahms' Symphonies 1 & 2*, performed by the *Winer Philharmoniker & Leonard Bernstein* on DVD.
> 
> View attachment 56410
> 
> Brahms' First Symphony has always my favourite of Brahms' four Symphonies.
> 
> Until today however, the Second Symphony has always been hit and miss for me - struggling to connect. I don't know why but it has finally clicked for me and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Perhaps Bernstein's introduction with brief piano excerpts helped but it can be said that some pieces need more time than others to sink in.
> 
> I am sorely tempted to get this cycle on CD (assuming the DG cycle recordings are the audio from these recordings) but having it on DVD, it feels like doubling up plus l already have a number of Brahms cycles on disc.
> 
> Next up is my current listening, a clutch of wonderful *Mozart* recordings performed by *Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia*. The works in question are all on disc 1 of EMI's Mozart Symphonies & Serenades box set:
> 
> *Adagio & Fugue K546*
> *Symphony No. 29*
> *Symphont No. 31 'Paris'*
> 
> View attachment 56413
> 
> Few Conductors come close to Otto Klemperer's interpretations of Mozart's Symphonies.
> 
> With His Philharmonia, the performances offer a wealth of clarity, balance and depth which I find utterly absorbing.
> 
> I cannot listen to Symphony No. 29 without immediately thinking of Otto Klemperer.
> 
> I especially love the Adagio & Fugue K546 as presented here.
> 
> Following this will be Volume 1 of *Gundula Jonowitz & Irwin Gage's Schubert Lieder* recordings.
> 
> View attachment 56415


The Klemperer Mozart box and the Janowitz (I can't believe I still don't have it) I have to look into.

I have the Testament incarnation of Klemperer doing Mozart Symphony No. 41 and _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_, both of which I love. I've always had an interest in Klemperer's more sprightly side of doing things (yes, he did have one _;D_). Some of his times in his live '62 Covent Garden _Magic Flute _with Joan Sutherland are the fastest I've heard, believe it or not.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> The Klemperer Mozart box and the Janowitz (I can't believe I still don't have it) I have to look into.
> 
> I have the Testament incarnation of Klemperer doing Mozart Symphony No. 41 and _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_, both of which I love. I've always had an interest in Klemperer's more sprightly side of doing things (yes, he did have one _;D_). Some of his times in his live '62 Covent Garden _Magic Flute _with Joan Sutherland are the fastest I've heard, believe it or not.


There were 2 volumes of the Janowitz lieder. I have both and treasure them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> There were 2 volumes of the Janowitz lieder. I have both and treasure them.


Blonde-oversight. _;D_

_Grazie, Maestro._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Kyrie_









Entire, glorious cd.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahler, Symphony No. 8.
This is stunning.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Die Schöne Müllerin (Fritz Wunderlich; Kurtz Heinz Stolze).









What a great song cycle, I think I'm enjoying this even more than Winterreise. So many excellent, lyrical tunes by Schubert.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Alto Rhapsody, Symphony No. 4.*


----------



## JACE

Listening to various Beethoven piano sonatas, prompted by this thread:









*Bruce Hungerford* (via Spotify)









*Rudolf Buchbinder*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Trios, w. BAT/Grumiaux (rec.1965 - '68).

View attachment 56426


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> Beware.......fwiw.....I believe they split the Great to two disks on that re release{BCbox/Schubert Symphonies - VPO/Muti}


Right you are, CDs 3 & 4.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*German, Gypsy Suite*


----------



## omega

*Rachmaninov*
_Piano Concerto n°2 and n°4_
Jean-Yves Thibaudet | Vladimir Ashkenazy | The Cleveland Orchestra








*Riehm*
_Fragmenta passionis
Atlantis
Sieben Passions-Texte_
RIAS Kammerchor


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Symphony 2 (Karajan), piano sonata 1, D157 (Lupu); Mozart's 23rd Piano Concerto (Clara Haskil/Paul Sacher)


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Works for Violin & Piano, w. Laredo & Brown (rec.1989); * Brahms*: Violin Sonatas, w. Osostowicz & Tomes (rec.1990).


----------



## brotagonist

Beethoven : Razumovsky SQ 1 & 2
Amadeus Quartet









I've made it to the 3rd disc in the set


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 190 "Sing unto the Lord a new song!"

For New Year's Day - Leipzig, 1724

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Autocrat

MoonlightSonata said:


> Mahler, Symphony No. 8.
> This is stunning.


Which version??


----------



## Balthazar

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Franz Schubert - Die Schöne Müllerin (Fritz Wunderlich; Kurtz Heinz Stolze).
> 
> View attachment 56424
> 
> 
> What a great song cycle, I think I'm enjoying this even more than Winterreise. So many excellent, lyrical tunes by Schubert.


I fully agree. And Wunderlich's voice in this recording is ideal for the part.


----------



## Autocrat

Bruckner Symphony #4 (1874 version), Simone Young (Oi! Oi! Oi!), Philharmoniker Hamburg. This is stunning, tiny details push their way to the front like I've never heard before, and the finale is mesmerisingly insane. Next time I'm going to listen to a completely different work, Bruckner Symphony #4.

Followed by Mahler 10, Rattle/Bournemouth. Dunno. When I listen to a work completed by a second mind, I'm always wondering which bit belongs to who, and whether it's really authentic, and if _that_ bit doesn't sound much like Mahler so must have been added in but then maybe Gustav was doing something new there and I can't tell because I don't know who wrote what. So it turns out to be not very enjoyable experience, my brain is sometimes not my best friend.

Both via Spotify, which I'm warming to, although I don't think I'll ever be able to fully embrace bit-starved streaming.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Late Violin Concertos*


----------



## Mahlerian

Autocrat said:


> Followed by Mahler 10, Rattle/Bournemouth. Dunno. When I listen to a work completed by a second mind, I'm always wondering which bit belongs to who, and whether it's really authentic, and if _that_ bit doesn't sound much like Mahler so must have been added in but then maybe Gustav was doing something new there and I can't tell because I don't know who wrote what. So it turns out to be not very enjoyable experience, my brain is sometimes not my best friend.


Mahler's own score of the 10th is available at IMSLP, and it can actually be followed from start to finish in any completion.
http://imslp.org/wiki/Symphony_No.10_(Mahler,_Gustav)

Basically, the melodies, the form, and most of the counterpoint/harmony are pure Mahler. Would he have added some details when creating his final draft? Certainly. Would the form have changed substantially? Likely, given his past working methods, it would not have changed by even a single bar. The thing that's not authentic is the orchestration, and while you can get people who know Mahler's work well enough to make something sound mostly like Mahler, very, very few people have Mahler's genius at orchestration, and none of the others have Mahler's personality, so it is impossible to reconstruct the piece as it would have been had Mahler had one more year of life to finish it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Heitor Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 1, 8 and 13
String Quartets Nos. 5, 9 and 12*
both discs:
Danubius Quartet [Marco Polo, 1993]


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though Callas, even in her early days, often courted controversy, there was very little disagreement about her Leonora, which seems to have been universally acclaimed from day one. Schwarzkopf called it "a miracle", Bjoerling "perfection" and Lauri- Volpi "glorious". *Il Trovatore* was of course a staple of the repertoire, but years of lazy singing by less technically accomplished sopranos had removed much of Leonora's filigree. When Callas sang the role, critics said it was as if an old master had lovingly been restored to its original glory. Writing of her performance of the role in London in 1953, Cecil Smith in Opera wrote,

_For once we heard the trills fully executed the scales and arpeggios tonally full-bodied but rhythmically bouncing and alert, the portamentos and long-breathed phrases fully supported and exquisitely inflected._

Used to enlisting Serafin's support with a new role, she had had to prepare it alone for her first Leonoras in Mexico, as she would be singing it under a different conductor (Guido Picco). A recording of that performance in 1950 shows that most of Callas's ideas on the role were her own, and her singing is wonderfully accomplished, though she would eschew some of the interpolated high notes in later performances of the opera. She subsequently sang the role in Naples (under Serafin), at La Scala, in London, in Verona, in Rome and in Chicago (with Bjoerling), and finally for this recording in 1956.

By 1956 Callas's voice is not what it was even in 1953, when she sang the role at La Scala, and high notes can be strident, but her voice in the middle and lower registers still has a dark beauty absolutely apt for the role. Her breath control is prodigious, her legato superb and throughout she phrases like a violinist rather than a vocalist. Not only are the trills, scales and arpeggios fully executed, as Cecil Smith points out, but they are bound into the vocal line, becoming expression marks rather than just trills or scales. Even with a great singer, like Ponselle, the cadenza at the end of _D'amor sul'ali rosee_ can seem as if it is just tacked on. With Callas, it becomes the natural conclusion of the aria, a musical expression of Leonora's voice flying out to Manrico. In this recording we are also vouchsafed the cabaletta after the _Miserere_, (Tu vedrai) which was usually cut before then, presumably because most lyric-dramatic sopranos would find it beyond their capabilities. Callas is magnificent. Musically, I have no doubt that Leonora was one of her greatest achievements.

The rest of the cast are probably as good as could be assembled at the time. Di Stefano almost convinces his voice is right for the role, though, truth to tell, it's a notch too small. He doesn't really have the heroics for _Di quella pira_, but he is always alive to the drama, always sings off the words. Barbieri is a terrific Azucena, Panerai an intensely obsessive Di Luna, and Zaccaria a sonorous Ferrando.

But if Callas is the star vocalist, then Karajan is the second star of the recording. I'd even go so far as to say this is one of his very best opera recordings. His conducting is thrilling and one is constantly amazed at the many felicities he brings out in the orchestral colour, like the sighing two note violin phrases in _Condotta ell'era in ceppi_, or the beautifully elegant string tune that underscores Ferrando's questioning of Azucena in Act III, cleverly noting its kinship with _Condotta ell'era in ceppi_. His pacing is brilliant, rhythms always alert and beautifully sprung, but suitably spacious and long-breathed in Leonora's glorious arias. Nor does he shy away from the score's occasional rude vigour. It is a considerable achievement.

My LP pressing was in the fake stereo re-issue, and I had the 1997 Callas Edition on CD. This Warner re-mastering sounds a good deal better than both, with plenty of space round the voices and plenty of detail coming through from the orchestra.

A classic *Il Trovatore* then, which has stood the test of time, and has held its place amongst the best. In all but recorded sound, I would prefer it to both the Mehta with Leontyne Price and Domingo and the Giulini with Plowright and Domingo again, though Giulini does have possibly the most interesting Azucena of them all in Brigitte Fassbaender. Callas and Karajan, on those rare occasions they worked together, are a hard act to follow.


----------



## Haydn man

Brahm's 3rd form this cycle


----------



## Autocrat

Thanks Mahlerian, for both the score link and the erudition!


----------



## fjf

Delightful!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Giorgio Netti- Rinascere sirena (2003/2004), per violino, viola e violoncello

A powerful piece with lots of exciting extended techniques producing a vast and varied soundscape. Very intense and very Italian: I'm surprised nobody has mentioned him on this site!


----------



## brotagonist

I was feeling playful, so I constructed a programme for my subsequent (after Beethoven SQ disc 3) listening:















Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1, 2 & 3; Violin Concerto in E (I Musici)
Xenakis Achorripsis; Pithoprakta; ST/48 (Tamayo/OP Luxembourg)

The programme:

BC1, Achorripsis, BC 2, Pithoprakta, BC 3, ST/48, VC in E

That leaves 3 Xenakis pieces, Metastaséis, Syrmos and Hiketidès, unplayed.

Guess what I'm going to listen to now  I know Metastaséis very well: it is a longtime favourite.  Syrmos, I believe, appeared on an Erato disc, but I don't recall it well, if at all. Hiketidès is entirely new to me (I know it only from this album, which I've had for about 30 months, but, considering how much else there is, that means it's new to my collection :lol: ).


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> Giorgio Netti- Rinascere sirena (2003/2004), per violino, viola e violoncello
> 
> A powerful piece with lots of exciting extended techniques producing a vast and varied soundscape. Very intense and very Italian: I'm surprised nobody has mentioned him on this site!


Another modern Italian string trio I listened to yesterday:

Billone- Mani. Giacometti

Billone's works are both delicate and yet fierce: he's one of the best living composers!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Sinfonia Concertante, w. Vilde (Amsterdam, May 2014).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Though Callas, even in her early days, often courted controversy, there was very little disagreement about her Leonora, which seems to have been universally acclaimed from day one. Schwarzkopf called it "a miracle", Bjoerling "perfection" and Lauri- Volpi "glorious". *Il Trovatore* was of course a staple of the repertoire, but years of lazy singing by less technically accomplished sopranos had removed much of Leonora's filigree. When Callas sang the role, critics said it was as if an old master had lovingly been restored to its original glory. Writing of her performance of the role in London in 1953, Cecil Smith in Opera wrote,
> 
> _For once we heard the trills fully executed the scales and arpeggios tonally full-bodied but rhythmically bouncing and alert, the portamentos and long-breathed phrases fully supported and exquisitely inflected._
> 
> Used to enlisting Serafin's support with a new role, she had had to prepare it alone for her first Leonoras in Mexico, as she would be singing it under a different conductor (Guido Picco). A recording of that performance in 1950 shows that most of Callas's ideas on the role were her own, and her singing is wonderfully accomplished, though she would eschew some of the interpolated high notes in later performances of the opera. She subsequently sang the role in Naples (under Serafin), at La Scala, in London, in Verona, in Rome and in Chicago (with Bjoerling), and finally for this recording in 1956.
> 
> By 1956 Callas's voice is not what it was even in 1953, when she sang the role at La Scala, and high notes can be strident, but her voice in the middle and lower registers still has a dark beauty absolutely apt for the role. Her breath control is prodigious, her legato superb and throughout she phrases like a violinist rather than a vocalist. Not only are the trills, scales and arpeggios fully executed, as Cecil Smith points out, but they are bound into the vocal line, becoming expression marks rather than just trills or scales. Even with a great singer, like Ponselle, the cadenza at the end of _D'amor sul'ali rosee_ can seem as if it is just tacked on. With Callas, it becomes the natural conclusion of the aria, a musical expression of Leonora's voice flying out to Manrico. In this recording we are also vouchsafed the cabaletta after the _Miserere_, (Tu vedrai) which was usually cut before then, presumably because most lyric-dramatic sopranos would find it beyond their capabilities. Callas is magnificent. Musically, I have no doubt that Leonora was one of her greatest achievements.
> 
> The rest of the cast are probably as good as could be assembled at the time. Di Stefano almost convinces his voice is right for the role, though, truth to tell, it's a notch too small. He doesn't really have the heroics for _Di quella pira_, but he is always alive to the drama, always sings off the words. Barbieri is a terrific Azucena, Panerai an intensely obsessive Di Luna, and Zaccaria a sonorous Ferrando.
> 
> But if Callas is the star vocalist, then Karajan is the second star of the recording. I'd even go so far as to say this is one of his very best opera recordings. His conducting is thrilling and one is constantly amazed at the many felicities he brings out in the orchestral colour, like the sighing two note violin phrases in _Condotta ell'era in ceppi_, or the beautifully elegant string tune that underscores Ferrando's questioning of Azucena in Act III, cleverly noting its kinship with _Condotta ell'era in ceppi_. His pacing is brilliant, rhythms always alert and beautifully sprung, but suitably spacious and long-breathed in Leonora's glorious arias. Nor does he shy away from the score's occasional rude vigour. It is a considerable achievement.
> 
> My LP pressing was in the fake stereo re-issue, and I had the 1997 Callas Edition on CD. This Warner re-mastering sounds a good deal better than both, with plenty of space round the voices and plenty of detail coming through from the orchestra.
> 
> A classic *Il Trovatore* then, which has stood the test of time, and has held its place amongst the best. In all but recorded sound, I would prefer it to both the Mehta with Leontyne Price and Domingo and the Giulini with Plowright and Domingo again, though Giulini does have possibly the most interesting Azucena of them all in Brigitte Fassbaender. Callas and Karajan, on those rare occasions they worked together, are a hard act to follow.












I simply cannot imagine a better review to do justice to Callas' unapproachable artistry in this performance. What can I say? It simply commands my attention as well as affection.

I especially like the mention made of how trills, scales, and arpeggiated runs are never mere feats of athleticism for Callas, but rather expressive tools to bring out the ultimate depths of psychological _characterization_.

A prime example of this for me is evinced when I compare and contrast Callas' live 1955 Karajan _Lucia_ with Sutherland's justly-famed 1959 Covent Garden_ Lucia_: Joan is absolutely spellbindingly spectacular in timbre, intonation, trills, legato-- the lot; but Callas is all this, but _with_ the most captivating psycho-drama one is likely to hear anywhere.

The difference in emotional responses I have between the two is like night and day.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Shostakovich*: PC 1, w. Yuja (Amsterdam, Sept. 2014).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Quartets Nos. 80, 155, 157

Eder Quartet on Naxos.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Vaneyes said:


> *Mozart*: Sinfonia Concertante, w. Vilde (Amsterdam, May 2014).


Vilde Frang is _hot_. :kiss:

Here's her playing first violin in the Brahms viola quintet!


----------



## clara s

for tonight I can not resist to hear a highly sophisticated piece of chamber music.

the exchange of austerity, tension, intensity and passion keeps music extremely interesting

and its romantic characteristics foresees the composer's style of his maturity.

what a perfect way to leave the darkness of the night to spread peacefully

giving space to the the King of the dreams to rule for one more night...

A piece “uncommonly rubato and passionate,” as his composer wrote to a letter.

Gustav Mahler and Piano quartet in A minor

pure pleasure


----------



## Weston

I'd love to hear that. We seldom think of chamber music when we hear the name, Mahler. ^


----------



## Badinerie

I went back to the Callas set myself tonight. After being stressed out with "teenagedaughteritis" I needed a bit of an escape.










It was actually with a little trepidation I approached Madama Butterfly. Not because I dont like it, its just that living in the provinces, this opera has been toured so many times,by so many parochial outfits. Y'know..."The Transylvanian State opera presents" ect and I always say "Ok this time I'm _not _going" but usually do and usually its pretty average!

I had never heard the Callas/Karajan recording in its entirety. Boy was I pleasently suprised! Callas is a pretty convincing Cio Cio San. Its only right at the end when she leaves character and goes for the big ending, and impressive though it is, she didnt break my heart like De Los angeles did. The part that really blew me away though was in the second act " Che Tua Madre dovra" I mean wow! I had to re play this aria four times before I could continue with the rest of the act. Then again, the duet with Danieli's Suzuki I went through twice more before carrying on.

The whole cast really gels together very well and creates a good dramatic portrayal. I didnt bother with the libretto, not only because I know the work pretty well, but I wanted to hear it through the headphones, sitting back with my eyes shut and reeking of whisky and chocolate, and appreciate the work as it comes.

Messy method but quite effective!


----------



## brotagonist

I like the mdi ensemble. I'm taking a breather from my discs while I get supper happening. I am hearing Giorgio Netti's Rinascere sirena. It reminds me of Lachenmann.


----------



## Bruce

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 56434
> 
> Brahm's 3rd form this cycle


My favorite recording of Brahms's 3rd Symphony! Especially the slow movement.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Something a little different.






Murray Perahia - Schumann - Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26


----------



## Bruce

Babbitt's Piano Concerto






I can't say this was unpleasant, but I'm not sure I really liked it all that much. I think if it had been played backwards, I'd not have noticed. Quite pointilistic.

Henze - Symphony No. 2 conducted by Janowski and the rundfunk-sinfonieorchester berlin









I'm so glad I found these recordings of Henze symphonies by Janowski before they go out of print. Janowski does a great job on all of them.

Zymunt Noskowski (Polish, 1846 - 1909) - Symphony No. 1 in A









I have no objection to ranking this among the top tier of symphonies written in the Romantic era. A beautiful work; Noskowski should be better known.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert's Piano Trios*, D 898 and 929, with Frank Braley on piano and the _frères_ Capuçon on strings. Also included, the very early Sonatensatz, D28, and the Notturno, D897. Fantastic! This gets a second listen this evening.


----------



## SimonNZ

Badinerie said:


> View attachment 56442


That poor alcoholic dog...you can tell it regrets polishing off the bottle already.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schumann, Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13 - Daniil Trifonov


----------



## JACE

Disc 2 from this set:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov* w. Lola.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FhcidIUkCbk


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Vilde Frang is _hot_. :kiss:
> 
> Here's her playing first violin in the Brahms viola quintet!


A fresh take...enjoyed it.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

AN ENGLISH FANCY
*William Byrd, Tobias Hume, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Christopher Simpson, Thomas Baltzar, Matthew Locke, Henry Purcell*
Trio Settecento

Cedille Records


----------



## Guest

I count myself as a member of this disc's fan club--wow! I love the way she fearlessly attacks difficult passages. Wonderful sound, too.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor (Philippe Jordan, Proms 2013) .


----------



## Blake

Craft does Schoenberg - _Concerto for String Quartet, Waldtaube, Hanging Garden._ One of my most favorite composers, this guy.


----------



## D Smith

Today I listened to a disc with 3 works new to me by Dutilleux. I quite liked the First Symphony and found the other two very intriguing, but needing some more listens which I will certainly do! The Seattle Symphony under Morlot sounded terrific and the cello playing by Xavier Phillips was outstanding I thought. Recommended.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Cage- Fourteen one of the best!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Love this disc... although I haven't played it for a while. Couperin was one of the finest composers of keyboard music of the Baroque without doubt.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Honestly... I prefer the video of Grigori Sokolov:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony.9 Sawallisch／Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Itullian

KUSC.ORG is playing all new recordings tonight, so I'll be listening there.


----------



## Weston

*Sir Edward Elgar: Nursery Suite* 
Bryden Thomson: Ulster Orchestra









A wealth of tuneful themes and more clever orchestration than I'm used to with Elgar. I wonder why this is not better known. It doesn't remind me of a nursery in spite of the names of the sections: The Sad Doll, The Serious Doll, etc. It's just nice abstract orchestral music with little detectable program.

The recording is from back in the 80s. I'm not sure the above is the correct cover. I seem to remember tin soldiers? But I'm not going to dig it out.

*Anton Rubinstein: Symphony No. 3 in A, op. 56*
Robert Stankovsky / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra









Rubinstein can be uneven. His piano concertos are often quite good for me, but his symphonies seldom hit the spot. But then neither are they horrible; I still enjoy them for what they are. I could say the same for many of his contemporaries.

*Nicolas Flagello: Serenata per orchestra*
David Amos / New Russia Orchestra









This music is quite varied, often not at all serene as the title would suggest. All of it is archetypally American, very much a driving down Route 66 in the 1960s kind of feeling, yet with a hint of mystery too. I like it.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann : Haitink *
CD29 Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 & Genoveva Overture


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some vocal firework!

*Verdi I Lombardi.*

*Christina Deutekom* and *Placido Domingo*, leads this cast in this early verdi.


----------



## Badinerie

Haydn to cheer me up this am.
Symphonies 94 & 99 Krips VPO.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This recording was based on actual performances at Covent Garden and represents the only time Dame Janet ever sang in a staged opera outside of the UK (when Covent Garden took this production to La Scala). She makes a superb Vitellia, though she has to duck the role's high D. Minton is almost as good as Baker herself in Sesto's arias and Popp and Von Stade are both pure delight as Servilia and Annio. Burrows is technically assured and makes a regally thoughtful Tito. With Davis at the helm and this cast it can hardly fail.


----------



## mirepoix

Bartok: Viola Concerto (revision by Peter Bartók and Paul Neubauer) Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Kovacs.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

At the moment, I need music more along these lines....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart and Beethoven: Quintets for Piano and Wind
*


----------



## DavidA

Beethopven Wellington's Victory.

Is this the worst thing Ludwig ever wrote?


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









Got started by listening to a new arrival that came via the tubes of the internet yesterday! For an amazingly low price, one can obtain the complete string quartets by Joseph Haydn! So, after one ~3 GiB download later, I listened to the Opus 9 quartets. This set features the Festetics Quartet on period instruments. Great music! Can't believe I never had recordings of these before! Also, a thanks goes out to KenOC for clearing up why the Opus 1 & 2 quartets aren't included.









Next up on my listening came the Violin Concertos No. 2 & 3 by Henri Vieuxtemps. Misha Keylin played the solo violin in this recording. The Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra was led by Dennis Burkh. Nice and pleasant works but not quite as good as 5, 6 & 7, in my opinion.









Last on my listening came the Symphonies No. 9 'In Summer' and No. 11 'The Winter'. Hans Staldmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> Beethopven Wellington's Victory.
> 
> Is this the worst thing Ludwig ever wrote?


Yes, it is.


----------



## mirepoix

Franck: Piano Quintet In F Minor - Medici String Quartet and John Bingham.









First time I've heard any of Franck's work. And as a listening experience I found this one stunning.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Beethopven Wellington's Victory.
> 
> Is this the worst thing Ludwig ever wrote?


​
No..it isn't .
It's good for your equipment :lol:


----------



## Badinerie

Cello Concerto's ! Haydn 101....for Cello and Orchestra. Then Boccherini and Vivaldi.
Its Sunny inside and out here today!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stravinsky- Septet and Requiem Canticles


----------



## JACE

This morning's commute music:










*Sibelius / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra - Disc 5*
- Scènes Historiques (All' Overtura; Hunt; Scena) 
- Rakastava 
- Romance 
- Symphony No. 6


----------



## maestro267

*Lloyd*: Symphony No. 4 in B major (Arctic)
Albany SO/Lloyd


----------



## George O

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)

_Ravel for Violin_

Tzigane. Rhapsodie de Concert (1924)

Sonate Posthume (composed 1897; published 1975)

Berceuse, sur le name de Gabriel Fauré (1922)

Sonate (1923-1927)

Charles Libove, violin
Nina Lugovoy, piano

on Finnadar (NYC), from 1980


----------



## Orfeo

DavidA said:


> Beethopven Wellington's Victory.
> 
> Is this the worst thing Ludwig ever wrote?


Nahh. It's a fun listen. Just make sure you have a good subwoofer to compliment this composer's genius.
:angel:


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Un pazzo ne fa cento" (Renzetti/Warner Fonit)
Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Bach (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Meyerbeer - Orchestral selections from "Les Huguenots (Ang/Naxos)*


----------



## Orfeo

*The Art of Maurice Maeterlinck*

*Claude Debussy*
Opera "Pelléas et Mélisande" in five acts (1893-1902).
-Anne Sofie von Otter, Holzmair, Naouri, Schaer, Vernhes, Couderc, Varnier.
-Orchestre National de France & Choir de Radio France/Bernard Haitink.

*Paul Dukas*
Opera "Ariane et Barbe-bleue" in three acts (1899-1906).
-Lori Phillips, Bardon, Rose, Nolen, Ana James, Touchais, Sarah-Jane Davis, Danby.
-The BBC Symphony & the BBC Singers/Leon Botstein.

*Plus,*

*Florent Schmitt*
Piano works (Musiques Intimas opp. 16 & 29, Nuits Romaines, Small Gestures, Prelude).
-Ivo Kaltchev, piano.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VI in C minor, op. 58 (1896).
-The Moscow Large Symphony Orchestra/Nikolay Golovanov (1948 recording).


----------



## Blancrocher

Gardiner & co in Gluck's "Orfeo ed Euridice"; Horowitz in Clementi; Pollini in the Diabelli Variations


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Stenhammar *death day (1927).


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Divertimento, Sinfonia Concertante and Sinfonietta performed by Jarvi and the SNO with Raphael Wallfisch as soloist

one of a number of discs that arrived this morning, containing works by Prokofiev that are largely unfamiliar to me...

Madetoja Symphonies 1 and 2-Sakari and the Icelandic boys (and girls) on Chandos-these works are really growing on me!


----------



## rrudolph

Phalese Sen and Jun: Selections from Liber primus levorium carminum and Chorearum molliorum collectanea and their vocal concordances








Pieces by Lassus/Bassano/Marenzio/Luzzaschi/Ortiz/Rognoni/Arcadelt/you get the idea








Dance Music of the Renaissance (Susato/Gervaise etc.) and Early Baroque (Mainiero/Praetorius/Dowland etc.)








Lassus/Negri/Marenzio/Gesualdo/Monteverdi/others


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stellar cast and performance in every way









_Serenade to Music_









Entire disc _;D_









_Pathetique_, first and third movements_ a la _Karajan.


----------



## JACE

mirepoix said:


> Franck: Piano Quintet In F Minor - Medici String Quartet and John Bingham.
> 
> View attachment 56465
> 
> 
> First time I've heard any of Franck's work. And as a listening experience I found this one stunning.


I like Franck's Piano Quintet too. Excellent music!

I first heard it on an imported LP with Samson François and Le Quatuor Bernède.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Brendel's LvB Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 with Haitink & the LPO:


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Late SQs, w. ESQ (rec.1994/5).


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Triple Concerto
Leslie Parnas, Jaime Laredo, Rudolf Serkin

The best performance of this under-appreciated music I have ever heard.


----------



## opus55

Weber: Der Freischütz

I liked many tunes in Freischutz but forgot them all so listen again


----------



## brotagonist

If one of Shostakovich's symphonies is a dud, then it's certain: this one is not it :tiphat: There's a lot more here than initially meets the ear.









DSCH Symphony 7
Rostropovich/NSO

The first movement contains a Bolero-like march. The first few times around, I wasn't paying close attention, so it seemed long, drawn-out and uneventful. Closer listening revealed a very catchy melody with repetitions that develop and become more embellished. This is a military march, but it doesn't sound like a military going to war; rather, it seems to be a military parade, with a lot of pomp, fanfare and celebration. It reaches a peak and then subsides into a brooding section that has me confused, at present. The scherzo, too, surprises. Surprised? Not, if you know Shostakovich. The man was full of tricks and surprises. The original program was supposed to be: war, reminiscence, native expanse, victory. He withdrew these descriptions to allow the music to stand for itself. I find it difficult to adapt my usual conceptions of war, reminiscence, etc., to the movements, which leads me to think that there is much more here than what is/was stated by DSCH and others. I have enjoyed this deeper listen greatly and discovered yet another Shostakovich symphony, one I had previously skipped over.


----------



## mirepoix

JACE said:


> I like Franck's Piano Quintet too. Excellent music!
> 
> I first heard it on an imported LP with Samson François and Le Quatuor Bernède.


Yes, excellent. It took me by surprise, although I'm not sure quite what I was expecting. And now I get to explore more of his compositions. I think next it'll be his String Quartet in D.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> If one of Shostakovich's symphonies is a dud, then it's certain: this one is not it :tiphat: There's a lot more here than initially meets the ear.
> 
> View attachment 56480
> 
> 
> DSCH Symphony 6
> Rostropovich/NSO
> 
> The first movement contains a Bolero-like march. The first few times around, I wasn't paying close attention, so it seemed long, drawn-out and uneventful. Closer listening revealed a very catchy melody with repetitions that develop and become more embellished. This is a military march, but it doesn't sound like a military going to war; rather, it seems to be a military parade, with a lot of pomp, fanfare and celebration. It reaches a peak and then subsides into a brooding section that has me confused, at present. The scherzo, too, surprises. Surprised? Not, if you know Shostakovich. The man was full of tricks and surprises. The original program was supposed to be: war, reminiscence, native expanse, victory. He withdrew these descriptions to allow the music to stand for itself. I find it difficult to adapt my usual conceptions of war, reminiscence, etc., to the movements, which leads me to think that there is much more here than what is/was stated by DSCH and others. I have enjoyed this deeper listen greatly and discovered yet another Shostakovich symphony, one I had previously skipped over.


I'm no Shostakovich expert but in my opinion #'s 4,5 and 6 are the "sweet spot".


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 56479
> 
> 
> Beethoven Triple Concerto
> Leslie Parnas, Jaime Laredo, Rudolf Serkin
> 
> The best performance of this under-appreciated music I have ever heard.


His Triple is an interesting beast - definitely not the strongest of his output, but I agree that it doesn't get the appreciation it deserves. I suspect that, had it been written by anybody else, it might be praised higher. But with an abundance of riches from Beethoven, it kind of gets drowned out.

I have the Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter recording on EMI, paired with the Brahms Double. It is one of the earliest albums I purchased since getting into classical heavily.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *LvB*: Late SQs, w. ESQ (rec.1994/5).


This album was my first introduction to the Beethoven late quartets. It still holds a special place in my heart for introducing me to these masterpieces, even if I do now prefer the Takacs Quartet recording.


----------



## Badinerie

César Franck: Symphony in D minor Stokowsky Philadelphia Orchestra 1927 recording 30's pressing.

I should really get a more up to date version. 1950's maybe..there really are dead spiders in the leaves of the album!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Weber: Der Freischütz
> 
> I liked many tunes in Freischutz but forgot them all so listen again


How does Colin Davis do the Wolf's Glen forest scene?--- that great part with the wicked male chorus and those great French horns (a la Bernard Herrmann).

If his Berlioz is any standard to go by, I bet its fantastic.

I like Keilberth's treatment of it; and absolutely _love_ the ferocity of the Kleiber.


----------



## hpowders

Y


DrMike said:


> His Triple is an interesting beast - definitely not the strongest of his output, but I agree that it doesn't get the appreciation it deserves. I suspect that, had it been written by anybody else, it might be praised higher. But with an abundance of riches from Beethoven, it kind of gets drowned out.
> 
> I have the Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter recording on EMI, paired with the Brahms Double. It is one of the earliest albums I purchased since getting into classical heavily.


What I find disappointing is Beethoven's half-assed attempt at the slow movement. Surely he could have done better.


----------



## Badinerie

Oo...Eva Lind!, now there's a lass I havn't listened to In a while...maybe later. 
Going to risk opening this up shortly.









As long as nothing leaps out of it and has ago at me! 
Its like " Im a classical music fan get me out of here"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Oo...Eva Lind!, now there's a lass I havn't listened to In a while...maybe later.
> Going to risk opening this up shortly.
> 
> View attachment 56484
> 
> 
> As long as nothing leaps out of it and has ago at me!
> Its like " Im a classical music fan get me out of here"


I'd love to hear that BSO Koussevitsky Sibelius Second. I heard his BSO _Pojohla's Daughter_ from the thirties and its absolutely incandescent.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> I'm no Shostakovich expert but in my opinion #'s 4,5 and 6 are the "sweet spot".


I'm not an expert either, but I have narrowed it down to #s 4-15  I simply like what he does :tiphat: While I am not a huge fan of vocal music, I have found that song-symphonies are to my liking, and Shostakovich's are no exception.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> I'm not an expert either, but I have narrowed it down to #s 4-15


I'm with you, bro. Your list looks great... as long as you add No. 1 to it! 

NP:










*Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 / Askenazy, Perlman*

So lovely. Is there anything better than Brahms' chamber music at its best?

I don't think so.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd love to hear that BSO Koussevitsky Sibelius Second. I heard his BSO _Pojohla's Daughter_ from the thirties and its absolutely incandescent.


It is from a legendary period of the BSO and it is Glorious. I just tried to put it on mini disc, but the cheap player I have to play 78's on wont produce a usable output. I'll have to get a proper player again some time. Maybe after Christmas.


----------



## julianoq

A few months without listening my favorite Sibelius set. Now listening to the 7th and immediately remembering why I love it so much! It is like the music freezes in the air like ice. Still my favorite!


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd love to hear that BSO Koussevitsky Sibelius Second. I heard his BSO _Pojohla's Daughter_ from the thirties and its absolutely incandescent.





Badinerie said:


> It is from a legendary period of the BSO and it is Glorious. I just tried to put it on mini disc, but the cheap player I have to play 78's on wont produce a usable output. I'll have to get a proper player again some time. Maybe after Christmas.


It looks like Naxos has reissued it: Link to amazon.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Piano Concerto (Fleisher/Szell); Davidsbundlertanze, Piano Sonata 3 (Pollini)


----------



## Badinerie

I was going to say...I wouldnt be suprised if someone hadnt transfered it already.
Cheers Jace! I'll still get myself a 78 rpm table next year. Me shed does contain some nice 78's going wayyyyyy back further than 1950.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Balthazar said:


> I fully agree. And Wunderlich's voice in this recording is ideal for the part.


For sure, I think Wunderlich has a more masculine style than Fischer-Dieskau, but of course both are great in their own ways. You're right, Wunderlich is excellent in that record. Really enjoying it .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC!
> 
> View attachment 56461
> 
> 
> Got started by listening to a new arrival that came via the tubes of the internet yesterday! For an amazingly low price, one can obtain the complete string quartets by Joseph Haydn! So, after one ~3 GiB download later, I listened to the Opus 9 quartets. This set features the Festetics Quartet on period instruments. Great music! Can't believe I never had recordings of these before! Also, a thanks goes out to KenOC for clearing up why the Opus 1 & 2 quartets aren't included.
> 
> View attachment 56463
> 
> 
> Next up on my listening came the Violin Concertos No. 2 & 3 by Henri Vieuxtemps. Misha Keylin played the solo violin in this recording. The Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra was led by Dennis Burkh. Nice and pleasant works but not quite as good as 5, 6 & 7, in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 56462
> 
> 
> Last on my listening came the Symphonies No. 9 'In Summer' and No. 11 'The Winter'. Hans Staldmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.


And why aren't they included?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Badinerie said:


> Haydn to cheer me up this am.
> Symphonies 94 & 99 Krips VPO.
> 
> View attachment 56456


Haydn by Krips - how is the conductor? Never heard his performances before.


----------



## Kivimees

I've listened to all the Bax symphonies this week and returning to my favourite:









Perhaps I'm the only one in the TC World who favours No.3?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> It looks like Naxos has reissued it: Link to amazon.


Thanks JACE. I just ordered it._ ;D_

Check out how Koussevitsky does _Pohjola's Daughter_. I absolutely _love_ that section from 07:50- 09:50:






In all honesty though, out of all of the ones I've heard, Oramo's Birmingham endeavor takes the cake for me. It's very similar to the Koussevitsky, but with excellent modern sound.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> For sure, I think Wunderlich has a more masculine style than Fischer-Dieskau, but of course both are great in their own ways. You're right, Wunderlich is excellent in that record. Really enjoying it .


Two great artists. Two very, very different voices.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Jean Sibelius* - Symphony No. 7, performed by Boston Symphony Orchestra and Colin Davis.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kivimees said:


> I've listened to all the Bax symphonies this week and returning to my favourite:
> 
> View attachment 56495
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm the only one in the TC World who favours No.3?


You most certainly are _not_ alone.

The first six-minutes-or-so of that Thomson/London Philharmonic Bax _Third_ is my favorite passage in all of Bax.

_THUMBS UP_.

The build-up and counterpoint with the strings right before the brass climaxes come in define 'nobility.' I absolutely cherish it.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haydn by Krips - how is the conductor? Never heard his performances before.


His Mozart was very fine. Sorry. Hadn't heard any of his Haydn.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I'm with you, bro. Your list looks great... as long as you add No. 1 to it!
> 
> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 / Askenazy, Perlman*
> 
> So lovely. Is there anything better than Brahms' chamber music at its best?
> 
> I don't think so.


With the exception of his German Requiem and Violin Concerto, I concur. His greatest works are his chamber works. His Piano Trio No. 1, in particular, has fascinated me since I first heard it.

Ashkenazy and Perlman are superb in the violin sonatas.


----------



## Badinerie

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haydn by Krips - how is the conductor? Never heard his performances before.


Bea-utiful...you need to hear him in these late fifties recordings. Im actually more of a Dorati man for Haydn, but I would throw a Krips Cycle out of bed! He adds more warmth and charm to the works than many conductors do . It is with the VPO as well! Love that 99th!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Right now though Im listening to Malcolm Arnold Conducting his Symphony no 3. The Four Scottish Dances preceding it are superb!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 73 in D Major, 'La Chasse' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus musicus Wien).









The Finale just blazes here - pure Haydn.

Robert Schumann - Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6 (Charles Rosen).









Great playing by Charles Rosen, imo.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied (Revised 2-movement version), Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Brigitte Fassbaender, Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin, cond. Chailly


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's* Cantata BWV 189 "My Soul extols and praises"
> 
> *now attributed to Georg Melchior Hoffmann, and not included in any of the major Bach surveys
> 
> Karl Richter, cond. (1959)


Ahhh! The good old days! I remember when Karl Richter was everyones' preferred version of Bach choral works and cantatas.
Now some folks consider them hopelessly "old-fashioned". To each his own. Plenty of room for every kind of interpretation!


----------



## BartokPizz

*W. A. Mozart, Symphony #39 in E-flat
Charles Mackerras: Scottish Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> for tonight I can not resist to hear a highly sophisticated piece of chamber music.
> 
> the exchange of austerity, tension, intensity and passion keeps music extremely interesting
> 
> and its romantic characteristics foresees the composer's style of his maturity.
> 
> what a perfect way to leave the darkness of the night to spread peacefully
> 
> giving space to the the King of the dreams to rule for one more night...
> 
> A piece "uncommonly rubato and passionate," as his composer wrote to a letter.
> 
> Gustav Mahler and Piano quartet in A minor
> 
> pure pleasure


Haven't heard that one yet. Have to change that situation!

By the way, you have sold it very persuasively! :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

I'm exploring more unfamiliar (to me) harpsichord music today. 

Excerpts from Duphly's Book 1 of Pièces de clavecin, performed by Katherine Roberts Perl

Buxtehude - Suite in A major, performed by Lars Ulrik Mortenen 

--pity I have only been familiar with Buxtehude through is organ music and the odd chamber sonata. This is great!

Kuhnau - Biblical Sonata No. 4, performed by Ivan Kipnis

Poglietti - Suite on the Hungarian Rebellion, again performed by Ivan Kipnis

a couple more sonatas by Soler, another composer I wish I had gotten to know earlier

Georg Böhm - Harpsichord Suite No. 6 in E-flat 

and finally, a modern piece by Karl Marx (not the philosopher. Marx was one of the German composers who accommodated the Nazi regime) - Kleine Fantasie


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The music is a total rip-off of Wagner's Venusberg music from _Tannhauser_-- and that's why I love it.

Pure elation, joy, exuberance, and absolutely, hammering driving_ horns_: James Horner, "Riding the Fire Mares" from the science fiction movie_ Krull_.

And continuing with the same heroic, joyous sense of life theme-- Colin Davis' _Benvenutto Cellini_:


----------



## JACE

Kivimees said:


> I've listened to all the Bax symphonies this week and returning to my favourite:
> 
> View attachment 56495
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm the only one in the TC World who favours No.3?


My Bax collection consists of his Second and Fourth Symphonies, both conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos.

I guess I need to get the Third in the same cycle!


----------



## George O

Badinerie said:


> I was going to say...I wouldnt be suprised if someone hadnt transfered it already.
> Cheers Jace! I'll still get myself a 78 rpm table next year. Me shed does contain some nice 78's going wayyyyyy back further than 1950.


78s are great fun. Annoying on long symphonies, though, I'll grant that.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 191 "Glory to God in the Highest"

For Christmas Day - Leipzig, 1733

Ivars Taurins, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> 78s are great fun. Annoying on long symphonies, though, I'll grant that.


Then I imagine a _Ring_ cycle would be out of the question.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Then I imagine a _Ring_ cycle would be out of the question.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Lt Kije - Jarvi and the SNO, superb Chandos recording that turned up in the post this morning-the last time I listened to this was on an HMV audio cassette, Previn and LSO-this new acquisition comes as quite a shock, I can tell you!

(the disc also contains The Stone Flower Suite, 'Dreams' , Op 50 Andante and 'Autumnal')


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> Ahhh! The good old days! I remember when Karl Richter was everyones' preferred version of Bach choral works and cantatas.
> Now some folks consider them hopelessly "old-fashioned". To each his own. Plenty of room for every kind of interpretation!


To my ears Richter's recordings still sound intelligent, respectful and exciting and not at all old fashioned or heavy handed the way other of the same vintage might. I wouldn't be without them.

I was deeply saddened to read at the end of the entry for Richter in the Oxford Composer Companion To Bach: "a victim of passing taste and fashion, he died an embittered man".


----------



## George O

Frederic Chopin (1810-1849)

Andante Spianato Uno Grosse Polonaise Es-Dur, op 22

Variationen über "Reich Mir die Hand, Mein Leben" B-Dur, op 2
Theme aus "Don Giovanni" (W. A. Mozart)

Polonaise Nr. 7 As-Dur, op 61

Krakowiak, Konzert-Rondo F-Dur, op 14

Alexis Weissenberg, piano
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire Paris / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski

on EMI (Germany), published 1968

The back cover was autographed by Weissenberg, but I guess it was done with a ballpoint pen or worse and so it smeared on the slick surface and now it is faded too.


----------



## scratchgolf

I've been listening to this for a few days now. Part of my "Winter Soviet Invasion". When time is limited I go for Symphonies 4 & 7.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Then I imagine a _Ring_ cycle would be out of the question.


I dont know what you lot are laughing at... ;-)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Faure*: Requiem, w. Dutoit et al (rec.1987); *Verdi*: Requiem, w. HvK et al (rec.1984).


----------



## Guest

Penderecki and Lutoslawski String Quartets by the Royal String Quartet.

Only had this disc a few days and so only a few listens. The Lutoslawski String Quartet is particularly mesmerising.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I dont know what you lot are laughing at... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 56509


I knew an older gentleman when I was in my early twenties who had one of the most massive record and cd collections I've ever seen-- well, he was in his mid-sixties and had been collecting since he was a kid. Anyway, I remember seeing these big 'set' boxes of records in the middle of one of his shelves. I pointed upward to the set and asked him what the mini-encyclopedic set of records was. "Oh, that's the Dr. Karl Muck_ Parsifal_."-- you know: the 78's.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I should know better than to put opera on at this time (22:23 where I am) when I have to be up at 03:00 but the heart wants what the heart wants and that is Berg's Lulu.

As I cannot lay my hands on Boulez's recording at present (packed away at present ) I am listening to Leopold Ludwig & the Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg featuring Anneliese Rothenburger as Lulu in a 1968 live recording from EMI's Electrola Collection.

I won't be listening to the whole piece - just the first 20 minutes give or take. I'll listen to it in full tomorrow. It is fairly atmospheric, enjoyable and well recorded.


----------



## Vaneyes

Badinerie said:


> I was going to say...I wouldnt be suprised if someone hadnt transfered it already.
> Cheers Jace! I'll still get myself a 78 rpm table next year. Me shed does contain some nice 78's going wayyyyyy back further than 1950.


Talk of 78s brings back summers at my maternal grandparents. Great fun, but work, spinning the shellac. Frequent machine winding and record changing.

This is as I remember the machine.

View attachment 56510


Related: For those who think we're from Mars.

http://www.library.yale.edu/cataloging/music/historyof78rpms.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

gog said:


> Penderecki and Lutoslawski String Quartets by the Royal String Quartet.
> 
> Only had this disc a few days and so only a few listens. The Lutoslawski String Quartet is particularly mesmerising.


Good pick. :tiphat:


----------



## Autocrat

Penderecki, Piano Concerto "Resurrection", Barry Douglas, Antoni Wit, WPO. Via Spotify, apparently it's the "Revised" version.

This is the first Penderecki I've sat down to listen to. First impression is that it is eclectic, and by that I mean there are a lot of different styles and techniques involved, so that I wouldn't be able to pigeon-hole it as serialist (although there is more than a hint of serialism in some sections), or post-Romantic, or any of a half dozen other things. It needs more listens - some parts are achingly beautiful (eg. last movement), at other times I was put off by a screeching piccolo, which I hate.

Useless review I know, but this is definitely on my purchase list.

I didn't get to the flute concerto, maybe later.


----------



## fjf

Fun tonight!.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> I knew an older gentleman when I was in my early twenties who had one of the most massive record and cd collections I've ever seen-- well, he was in his mid-sixties and had been collecting since he was a kid. Anyway, I remember seeing these big 'set' boxes of records in the middle of one of his shelves. I pointed upward to the set and asked him what the mini-encyclopedic set of records was. "Oh, that's the Dr. Karl Muck_ Parsifal_."-- you know: the 78's.
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Thank goodness I dont have a full set....I would need another shed! Heh....You need real commitment to play a large scale work on 78.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I'm no Shostakovich expert but in my opinion #'s 4,5 and 6 are the "sweet spot".


4, 10, 11, for me. And 8 is screaming to be included. 4 through 11 is the greatest continuous stretch since Bruckner and Mahler. And obviously, noone's on the horizon to come anywhere near these accomplishments.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *Faure*: Requiem, w. Dutoit et al (rec.1987); *Verdi*: Requiem, w. HvK et al (rec.1984).


 My favorite requiems are these two along with Britten's War Requiem.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Mozart, Piano Quartet #1 in G minor & Clarinet Trio*
Domus

This is a lovely recording, bringing together some of Schubert's and Mozart's best chamber music with piano--notwithstanding the fact that the sole customer review on Amazon is a negative one.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, Mass No. 7 in B-Flat Major, 'Kleine Orgelsolomesse' (Sir Neville Marriner; Barbara Hendricks; Rundfunkchor Leipzig; Staatskapelle Dresden).
> 
> View attachment 56409


I still haven't heard this Mass!!


----------



## Jeff W

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> And why aren't they included?


Here is how KenOC explained it to me:



KenOC said:


> Seems the Opp. 1 and 2 were purposely omitted because they weren't considered "authentic quartets." That is to say, Haydn evidently considered them more serenades or the such, or so it is thought by some.


----------



## KenOC

From a member on another site: "I skimmed the booklet and the essay does begin with the statement that the op. 9 works are Haydn's 'first genuine string quartets', with further explanation that this comes from Haydn's own instructions to his Viennese publisher at the time to publish only from no. 19 onwards when printing his 'collected string quartets'."


----------



## Figleaf

Badinerie said:


> It is from a legendary period of the BSO and it is Glorious. I just tried to put it on mini disc, but the cheap player I have to play 78's on wont produce a usable output. I'll have to get a proper player again some time. Maybe after Christmas.


It would be really interesting to hear your transfers, either from your current machine or the next one you buy. The 78s of mine which I've experimentally transferred and put on YouTube sound a bit rough, though I think it's as much because of the harsh acoustics of the room (my parents' conservatory) as the cheapo equipment I used (no-brand cabinet gramophone and Tesco hudl).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Requiem Henze, Symphony No. 4*








I saw the Ancerl's Dvorak Requiem and Henze's first symphonies at the used CD store for the same price. I did an eeney-meeney-miney-mo and picked Dvorak. On first listen, wow, that's a fabulous recording.

I'm wondering if I should go back for the Henze set.


----------



## pmsummer

VILLANCICOS Y DANZAS CRIOLLAS
_De la Iberia Antigua al Nuevo Mundo, 1550 - 1750_
*La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI*
Jordi Savall, director

Alia Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Crumb

Makrokosmos III: Music for a Summer Evening * (1974)
for 2 amplified pianos and percussion
Luz Manríquez, Walter Morales, pianos; Nena Lorenz, Brian Spurgeon, Michael Passaris, Mark Shope, percussion; Andrés Cladera, voices, whistle, slide whistle, recorder; Juan Pablo Izquierdo, conductor

*Black Angels: Thirteen Images from the Dark Land* (1970)
arranged for string quartet and string orchestra by Juan Pablo Izquierdo with the permission of the composer
Cuarteto Latinoamericano, Members of the Carnegie Mellon Philharmonic, Juan Pablo Izquierdo, conductor
[Mode / Diapason d'Or]


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: DKW, w. Herreweghe et al (rec.1998);* Schubert*: Winterreise, w. Quasthoff & Spencer (rec.2005).


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2* performed by the Florestan Trio.


----------



## Guest

No. 1 and 7 from this set--fabulous playing and sound:










And Beethoven's 32nd Sonata from this set--it's Sokolov, so of course it's great, and with quite decent sound.


----------



## Mahlerian

Scarlatti: Sonatas
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> *Faure*: Requiem, w. Dutoit et al (rec.1987); *Verdi*: Requiem, w. HvK et al (rec.1984).


Two of the best!


----------



## Bruce

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Requiem Henze, Symphony No. 4*
> View attachment 56513
> 
> 
> I saw the Ancerl's Dvorak Requiem and Henze's first symphonies at the used CD store for the same price. I did an eeney-meeney-miney-mo and picked Dvorak. On first listen, wow, that's a fabulous recording.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should go back for the Henze set.


That's a tough call. Henze's symphonies, as recorded by him for DG, are very good, but in my opinion, they don't stand up well the the more recent recordings by Janowski for Wergo.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm back in a Baroque mood. Perhaps it is the cold winter weather and the onset of the holiday season. Baroque always seems well suited to those long, dark, and cold winter evenings.

Anyway... Marin Marais and Jordi Savall are great listening anytime.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Henze, Symphony No. 8* *Beethoven, Sonata No. 32*


----------



## JACE

_*The Legendary Andrés Segovia: My Favorite Works*_










*Bax: Symphony No. 4; Tintagel / Thomson, Ulster Orchestra*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Freni's Amelia is as clean, beautiful, and vibrant as ever. Wonderful drama. Vividly captured by an unusually-great DG engineer job.










_Perfezione._

Mozart, "_Un moto di gioia_," November 25, 1956 Carnegie Hall Recital



















Its all about Natalie.


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss

Alpensinfonie!


----------



## Triplets

Schubert Unfinished and "Great" C Major Symphonies, Krips/LSO. Krips doesn't quite keep the momentum up in IV of the C Major, but he is hardly alone in what must be Schubert's most challenging Symphony.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert - Symphony no. 8 in B minor D 759 "Unfinished" (KARAJAN - Philarmonia Orchestra)


----------



## Weston

*Vaughan-Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor*
The English String Quartet









A bit more raucous than I might have expected.

*Beethoven: String Quartet in Bb, Op. 130
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, Op. 133*
Cleveland Quartet









Requires no comment. Wonderful as always.

I think since Beethoven from beyond the grave demanded dominance of my musical evening, that will do.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Richard Strauss
> 
> Alpensinfonie!


_
Strauss ist Gott. Karajan ist sein Prophet._

"I shall call my alpine symphony:_ Der Antichrist_, since it represents: moral purification through one's own strength, liberation through work, worship of eternal, magnificent nature."

-- Richard Strauss, journals

http://www.oxfordmusiconline.com/su...sinfonie&search=quick&pos=3&_start=1#firsthit


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Ambitious in spirit, you are, Macbeth.
You would be great, but will you be wicked?
Strewn with misdeeds is the path to power,
and woe to him who sets 
a faltering foot upon it and retreats!
Come! Hasten! I will
kindle that heart of yours!_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bruckner Symphony No 8 Celibidache Münchner Philharmoniker Live Tokyo 20 Oct 1990 .


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Violin Concerto. Philharmonia Orchestra/Mariss Jansons, Frank Peter Zimmmermann, violin. On the radio. What a tremendous work!


----------



## Itullian

kenoc said:


> sibelius, violin concerto. Philharmonia orchestra/mariss jansons, frank peter zimmmermann, violin. On the radio. What a tremendous work!


me too..................


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert Piano Trios.*
*Beaux Arts Trio* .
No 2 now playing


----------



## JACE

Now playing via Spotify:










*Bax: Tone Poems / Handley, BBC Philharmonic*
In the Faery Hills; November Woods; In the Garden of Fand; Sinfonietta


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.17 "Tempest" - Wilhelm Backhaus, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

. . . but then, Lady Macbeth's a bunt compared to Medea.

_;D_


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra (RCA)*

Fantastic.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Kindertotenlieder - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone, Rudolf Kempe, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique (Mariss Jansons conducts, Proms 2013) .


----------



## omega

*Messiaen*
_Poèmes pour Mi_
Françoise Pollet | Pierre Boulez | The Cleveland Orchestra








*Holst*
_The Planets_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming : The Beautiful Voice.
The title says it all.*:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

More Sibelius from the Fabulous Philadelphians:










*Sibelius: Violin Concerto; Swan of Tuonela / David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*

I should go to sleep. Gonna be hell to pay tomorrow. ...But I'm enjoying the music too much to stop just yet.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Marschallin Blair said:


> _
> Strauss ist Gott. Karajan ist sein Prophet._
> 
> "I shall call my alpine symphony:_ Der Antichrist_, since it represents: *moral purification through one's own strength, liberation through work, worship of eternal, magnificent nature*."
> 
> -- Richard Strauss, journals
> 
> http://www.oxfordmusiconline.com/su...sinfonie&search=quick&pos=3&_start=1#firsthit


A few years ago I would consider this quite suspicious, now I think it is a beautiful philosophy, especially the last part.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Canteloube : Chants D'Auvergne *
*Dame Kiri Te Kanwa* in such fine recording.


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Klever Kaff. On CD for a change!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*L'Enfance du Christ*

Dame Janet Baker, Thomas Allen, Eric Tappy, Jules Bastin, Joseph Rouleau
John Alldis Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

An exercise in gentle lyricism, beautiful and original, like all of Berlioz's work.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 4 in G Major (Quatuor Festetics).


----------



## Bas

Yesterday:

Giacomo Puccini - La Bohème
By Renate Tebaldi [soprano], Carlo Bergonzi [tenor], Gianna d'Angelo [soprano], Cesarre Siepi [bass], e.a. Orchestra e coro dell'Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Tullio Serafin









Pierre Rode - 24 Caprices 
By Elisabeth Wallfisch [violin], on CPO









So virtuoso, really eloquent music.

I continued the caprices this morning, as my train journey from yesterday proved to be too short to listen them all, and on my journey from today I thought, let's continue the great line of violin / string chamber music and went for Jannacek's string quartets:

Leos Janácek - String Quartets "Kreutzer Sonata", "Intimate letters"
By Melos Quartet, on Harmonia Mundi Gold









Absolutely great off course, I'd argue on par with late Beethoven or even better. Probably the most exciting string quartets I know, but I'm not always in the mood for the intensity.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Brian Ferneyhough- Inconjunctions (for ensemble) (2014)

I immensely enjoyed this piece: it explores the whole world!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major, 'Elvira Madigan' (Murray Perahia; English Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## maestro267

brotagonist said:


> DSCH Symphony 7
> Rostropovich/NSO
> 
> The first movement contains a Bolero-like march. The first few times around, I wasn't paying close attention, so it seemed long, drawn-out and uneventful. Closer listening revealed a very catchy melody with repetitions that develop and become more embellished. This is a military march, but it doesn't sound like a military going to war; rather, it seems to be a military parade, with a lot of pomp, fanfare and celebration. It reaches a peak and then subsides into a brooding section that has me confused, at present.


I don't think of that passage in the first movement as celebratory at all. It is the war machine. The music starts off quietly, but by the climax it completely overpowers you. It is one of the most crushing passages in all of music. When it finally dies down, you almost breathe a sigh of relief, but the fight is not over. The remainder of the movement is desolation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Put this on without realising SeptimalTritone was also listening to the same composer!










I just realised that this recording features an Australian ensemble!


----------



## mirepoix

Arensky: Three Suites - Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Dimtri Yablonsky.


----------



## Blancrocher

CPE Bach: symphonies and cello concerto (Manze)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56529
> 
> 
> CPE Bach: symphonies and cello concerto (Manze)


Amazing interpretation of the symphonies!

I'm currently enjoying this late at night:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler / Karajan / Mathis*

Symphony no *4*


----------



## Triplets

SiegendesLicht said:


> A few years ago I would consider this quite suspicious, now I think it is a beautiful philosophy, especially the last part.


 There was a movement in Germany around the turn of the Century emphasizing Youth communing with Nature, with anti religious overtones, and incorporating heavy doses of German Nationalism. Nietzche was one of the inspirations, and the quote from Strauss Journal appears to be one with that philosophy. Unfortunately, the movement became easily coopted by the Nazis as part of the Hitler Youth, and reamins forever tainted by that association.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

OMG Stockhausen- Cosmic Pulses (2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## mirepoix

Schubert: Notturno in E-flat major - Suk Trio.









This is an older recording and so if _Hi-Fi _is where it's at for you then this probably isn't going to be your bag. However, if you're willing to compromise you'll hear (and perhaps feel) a lovely and warm performance. Even my girl likes it. Wow.


----------



## Vasks

_Totally Telemann_

*Telemann - Harpsichord Overture #3 (Hoeren/cpo)
Telemann - Suite in a minor for Recorder and Strings (Petri/Philips)
Telemann - Les nations anciens et modernes (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SiegendesLicht said:


> A few years ago I would consider this quite suspicious, now I think it is a beautiful philosophy, especially the last part.


Well, to me it depicts a heroic, purposeful life, certainly; but in emotional and not intellectual terms.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> There was a movement in Germany around the turn of the Century emphasizing Youth communing with Nature, with anti religious overtones, and incorporating heavy doses of German Nationalism. Nietzche was one of the inspirations, and the quote from Strauss Journal appears to be one with that philosophy. Unfortunately, the movement became easily coopted by the Nazis as part of the Hitler Youth, and reamins forever tainted by that association.


Well, Nietzsche was an anti-statist to the tips of his fingers. ("The greatest of all cold monsters is the State." "Everything the State says is a lie. Everything it has it steals.") Like Christianity, Darwinism, and just about anything else--- he has been distorted beyond recognition by National Socialist propaganda.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: String Quartet #9, D173 (RIAS Amadeus); Symphony #3 (Karajan); Berwald: Symphony #1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:: Macbeth,*
Maestro *Muti l*eads this all star cast.
*Cossoto, Milnes, Raimondi and Carreras*


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Opera in seven tableaux "Sadko."
-Vladimir Galusin, Tarassova, Alexashkin, Tsidipova, Diadkova, Gassiev, et al.
-The Kirov Opera & Orchestra of St. Petersburg/Valery Gergiev.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Souvenir de Florence.
-The Borodin Quartet, with Yuri Yurov (viola) & Mikhail Milman (cello).

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. XXI in F minor, op. 51.
Symphony no. XXV in D-flat major, op. 69.
Divertissement.
Sinfonietta no. II.
-The State Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## JACE

I enjoyed Ormandy's Sibelius so much last night that I decided to go with his Tchaikovsky this morning:










*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5; Serenade for Strings / Ormandy, Philadelphia O*

A few days ago, I met someone who drove limousines back in the 1970s. One time, he drove Eugene Ormandy around Atlanta for several days. He said Ormandy was a very personable man -- one of the friendliest celebrities among the many that he met. When Ormandy discovered that the driver was a music afficionado, he gave him a bunch of autographed LPs of his performances.

Nice story, eh?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Three_ and _Five_.

I love Gardiner's inspirited readings.


----------



## starthrower

JACE said:


> I enjoyed Ormandy's Sibelius so much last night that I decided to go with his Tchaikovsky this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5; Serenade for Strings / Ormandy, Philadelphia O*
> 
> A few days ago, I met someone who drove limousines back in the 1970s. One time, he drove Eugene Ormandy around Atlanta for several days. He said Ormandy was a very personable man -- one of the friendliest celebrities among the many that he met. When Ormandy discovered that the driver was a music afficionado, he gave him a bunch of autographed LPs of his performances.
> 
> Nice story, eh?


A former co-worker told me a similar story. He was a piano mover for 25 years. One day he was moving Chick Corea's piano, and Chick decided to hop in the truck and drive with him to the venue. He said Chick was a super nice guy, and they had a nice conversation. I don't know if he got any signed albums?


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les Flûtes, Violon & Dessus de Viole_
*Marin Marais*
Musica Pacifica

Virgin Veritas


----------



## scratchgolf

Two of my favorite SQs on one album. Many thanks to the gentlemen who frequent the String Quartet threads for their numerous recommendations. I'm extremely excited to have an active string quartet of the quality of the Pavel Haas Quartet and look forward to future recordings and new experiences.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Godowsky* death day (1938).


----------



## maestro267

*Moeran*: Symphony in G minor
Bournemouth SO/Lloyd-Jones


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Roxana's Song from the opera "King Roger" (orchestral transcription)

Etude in B flat minor, op 4, nr 3

Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, op 19

The Lodz Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Henryk Czyz

on Polskie Nagrania "Muza" (Warsaw), from 1973


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.10 - Valery Gergiev, 2013 (HD 1080p) .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Symphony No. 9 in C Major, 'The Great' (Daniel Barenboim; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)
> 
> Roxana's Song from the opera "King Roger" (orchestral transcription)
> 
> Etude in B flat minor, op 4, nr 3
> 
> Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, op 19
> 
> The Lodz Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Henryk Czyz
> 
> on Polskie Nagrania "Muza" (Warsaw), from 1973


George, you have so many interesting, "off the beaten path" records! Very cool. :cheers:


----------



## JACE

To get a jump on the Saturday Symphony, I pulled this one up on Spotify:










*Miaskovsky: Symphony 6 / Neeme Järvi, Göteborgs Symfoniker*

This is stinkin' GREAT. I'm only 20 minutes into hearing Järvi's recording (for the first time), and I've already ordered the CD.

A funny thing. I'd listened to Kondrashin's recording of Miaskovsky's Sixth a few times -- and he's a conductor that I _greatly_ admire -- but it never "grabbed" me.

OTOH, Järvi's version had me by the nape of the neck right from the start -- and he's a conductor whose interpretations have sometimes struck me as cold and uninvolving!

Ironic. You never can tell what's going to hit you -- or WHO's going to hit you. No substitute for _listening_, I guess!!!

Last thing: the combination of all the great music I learn about on this forum and the ease with which I can preview it using Spotify is DANGEROUS for my wallet!!! My monthly music budget is BLOWN -- and it's largely because of this damn, wonderful forum.


----------



## MagneticGhost

JACE said:


> George, you have so many interesting, "off the beaten path" records! Very cool. :cheers:


And I love the way he photographs them 'off the beaten path' too


----------



## brotagonist

It's a pretty long one and I want to get an early start :lol:

Myaskovsky : Symphony 6
London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra/Vladimir Jurowski

On YT (link is posted in this week's SS thread).


----------



## csacks

Rimsky Korsakov´s 1st symphony. the USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Boris Khaykin.
Unknown conductor for an unknown symphony. A nice surprise!!!


----------



## brotagonist

maestro267 said:


> I don't think of that passage in the first movement as celebratory at all. It is the war machine. The music starts off quietly, but by the climax it completely overpowers you. It is one of the most crushing passages in all of music. When it finally dies down, you almost breathe a sigh of relief, but the fight is not over. The remainder of the movement is desolation.


Thanks. That's one of the reasons I purchase great music: to be able to hear it again and again in order to gain a deeper insight into and unravelling of it's message. Each playing can shift my understanding and this deepens my enjoyment. This doesn't necessarily lead to the same conclusions others have drawn


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, Harpsichord

Okay version of Book Two. Still going nuts looking for the perfect Book Two.

I sent to Japan for the Gustav Leonhardt version. It will take about a month to get here.
Nightmare if I have to send it back for one reason or another!


----------



## brotagonist

I want to save the other recording of Myaskovsky's Sixth until a later time, so I will listen to this short one now:

Myaskovsky Tenth Symphony
Svetlanov/RFA SO


----------



## jim prideaux

having been particularly impressed by 'The Stone Flower' an apparently relatively obscure work by Prokofiev that accompanies Lt Kije on the recording by Jarvi and the SNO I have now returned to another collection in the Chandos cycle that features the Divertimento, the Sinfonia Concertante and Sinfonietta-sometimes a composer creates a sound that just feels right and on a cold windy early evening at the end of a tiring week this is just the job!

oh the irony-spend all my time banging on about Myaskovsky and I do not possess a recording of the 6th-Jarvi might just be the man(yet again,might as well see about joining his fan club!)-particularly bearing in mind that the man JACE describes the recording as 'stinkin' GREAT'.........


----------



## csacks

Listening to Beethoven´s string Quartets, played by the Amadeus Quartet. At this very moment, the Nº5. Getting closer to the favorites


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphony 3 (Kamu); Mozart: piano sonatas (Richter)


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> To get a jump on the Saturday Symphony, I pulled this one up on Spotify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miaskovsky: Symphony 6 / Neeme Järvi, Göteborgs Symfoniker*
> 
> This is stinkin' GREAT. I'm only 20 minutes into hearing Järvi's recording (for the first time), and I've already ordered the CD.
> 
> A funny thing. I'd listened to Kondrashin's recording of Miaskovsky's Sixth a few times -- and he's a conductor that I _greatly_ admire -- but it never "grabbed" me.
> 
> OTOH, Järvi's version had me by the nape of the neck right from the start -- and he's a conductor whose interpretations have sometimes struck me as cold and uninvolving!
> 
> Ironic. You never can tell what's going to hit you -- or WHO's going to hit you. No substitute for _listening_, I guess!!!
> 
> Last thing: the combination of all the great music I learn about on this forum and the ease with which I can preview it using Spotify is DANGEROUS for my wallet!!! My monthly music budget is BLOWN -- and it's largely because of this damn, wonderful forum.


I have to admit that I too find myself playing the Jarvi version more than Kondrashin (Russian Disc) in recent years, even though I was swearing by the latter for a long time. I think the recorded sound is the deciding factor rather than their approaches, that although different, are equally valid in my book. Svetlanov, in his own way, is very gripping also, even though he opted not to employ the chorus at the work's final passages.


----------



## pmsummer

EL NUEVO MUNDO
_Folias Criollas_
*Montserrat Figueras, Tembembe Ensamble Continuo, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI*
Jordi Savall, director

Alia Vox


----------



## MagneticGhost

One of my oldest, yet least played CDs gets a second playing this year as I try to get to grips with a work that I have struggled with. Desperately need to see/hear this one live, but it's beginning to show it's charms to me. It's just been playing hard to get


----------



## JACE

dholling said:


> I have to admit that I too find myself playing the Jarvi version more than Kondrashin (Russian Disc) in recent years, even though I was swearing by the latter for a long time. *I think the recorded sound is the deciding factor rather than their approaches*, that although different, are equally valid in my book. Svetlanov, in his own way, is very gripping also, even though he opted not to employ the chorus at the work's final passages.


I agree, David. With a work like this one, the quality of the recorded sound can make a BIG difference.

Also, sometimes when I'm able to "find my way into" a work with one recording, I can go back to others that never "took" and suddenly they make much more sense. ...That could well be the case here when I go back to Kondrashin's Miaskovsky Sixth.


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> I agree, David. With a work like this one, the quality of the recorded sound can make a BIG difference.
> 
> Also, sometimes when I'm able to "find my way into" a work with one recording, I can go back to others that never "took" and suddenly they make much more sense. ...That could well be the case here when I go back to Kondrashin's Miaskovsky Sixth.


Absolutely,...............


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> ...particularly bearing in mind that the man JACE describes the recording as 'stinkin' GREAT'.........


Heh, heh. But you know EXACTLY what I meant when I said that!


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: The Apostles
Armstrong, Watts, Tear, Luxon, Grant, Case
Choir of Downe House School
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Boult

Finally got my hands on a recording of this epic choral work! Just about to start listening to Part 2. What stunningly beautiful music here!


----------



## MagneticGhost

maestro267 said:


> *Elgar*: The Apostles
> Armstrong, Watts, Tear, Luxon, Grant, Case
> Choir of Downe House School
> London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Boult
> 
> Finally got my hands on a recording of this epic choral work! Just about to start listening to Part 2. What stunningly beautiful music here!


Yes!!! A phenomenal work which hides it's light under a metaphorical bushel!
Listen out for the Hallé with Sir Mark Elder for a modern alternative which became my favourite version when I heard it last year.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8; Scherzo Capriccioso; 3 Legends / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*

I really like Barbirolli's interpretation. It's right up there with the best versions I've heard.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> _
> Strauss ist Gott. Karajan ist sein Prophet._
> 
> "I shall call my alpine symphony:_ Der Antichrist_, since it represents: moral purification through one's own strength, liberation through work, worship of eternal, magnificent nature."
> 
> -- Richard Strauss, journals
> 
> http://www.oxfordmusiconline.com/su...sinfonie&search=quick&pos=3&_start=1#firsthit





Triplets said:


> There was a movement in Germany around the turn of the Century emphasizing Youth communing with Nature, with anti religious overtones, and incorporating heavy doses of German Nationalism. Nietzche was one of the inspirations, and the quote from Strauss Journal appears to be one with that philosophy. Unfortunately, the movement became easily coopted by the Nazis as part of the Hitler Youth, and reamins forever tainted by that association.


Those are interesting bits of Strauss' words and historical background. He's a definitely my kinda guy.

Currently listening to:









Ravel's orchestral suites
Prélude et Danse du Rouet
Pavane de la Belle au bois dormant
Petit Poucet
Laideronnette, Impératrice des Pagodes
Les entretiens de la Belle et de la Bête
Le jardin féerique

_L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet_

I've listen to various tracks from this box set on Spotify. The musicians and the sound quality in it are truly enticing..


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: The Trojans* Jon Vickers, Josephine Veasey, Berit Lindholm. Orchestra & Chorus of The Royal Opera House, Covent Garden conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








This is a pretty epic opera of Wagnerian dimensions, and this is certainly a classic recording of it with Jon Vickers in typically strong form. Colin Davis is a safe bet in Berlioz too.

The opera is certainly heroic in intent, but for me it's more intimate passages that really hit home. There are many orchestral passages of Berlioz magic, once you break through to the core of the work.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 192 "Now thank ye all our God"

For the Feast Of Reformation - Leipzig, 1730

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major, 'The Lark'; No. 6 in E-Flat Major (Quatuor Festetics).


----------



## SimonNZ

"Istanbul: Cantemir Dimitrie 1673-1723" - Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My Brahmsian voyages continue with his Second & Third Symphonies, performed on this occasion by Wilhelm Furtwängler and Berliner Philharmoniker. 

I am presently hooked on the Second Symphony, possibly making up for lost time. Furtwängler sounds impressive as ever with his Berliner forces.

The Third Symphony is a piece I seldom listen to and though I cannot say why, I always enjoy the piece when I hear it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Fauré

String Quartet In E Minor*
Dante Quartet [Hyperion, 2008]










*
Piano Quintet No.1 in D minor Op.89
Piano Quintet No.2 in C minor Op.115*
Domus, Anthony Marwood (Violin) [Hyperion, 1994]


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> The Third Symphony is a piece I seldom listen to and though I cannot say why, I always enjoy the piece when I here it.


That is to say that I don't know why I don't listen to it more frequently not that I don't know why I like it.

Also, auto-correct is really annoying. Hear as opposed here. Consider it corrected


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Symphonic Dances*


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Stabat Mater, op 53
for Solos, Mixed Choir, and Orchestra
to the words of the Latin mediaeval sequence
translation by Jozef Jankowski

Stefania Woytowicz, soprano
Krystyna Szczepanska, alto
Andrzej Hiolski, baritone
National Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir - Warsaw / Witold Rowicki
Roman Kuklewicz, choir director

Symphony No. 3 "Song of the Night" op 27
for Tenior or Soprano, Mixed Choir, and Orchestra
text by Mevlana Djelaleddin Rumi
translated into Polish by Tadeusz Micinski

Stefania Woytowicz, soprano
National Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir - Warsaw / Witold Rowicki
Roman Kuklewicz, choir director

on Polskie Nagrania "Muza" (Warsaw), from 1982
recorded 1962


----------



## scratchgolf

George O said:


> Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)
> 
> Stabat Mater, op 53
> for Solos, Mixed Choir, and Orchestra
> to the words of the Latin mediaeval sequence
> translation by Jozef Jankowski
> 
> Stefania Woytowicz, soprano
> Krystyna Szczepanska, alto
> Andrzej Hiolski, baritone
> National Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir - Warsaw / Witold Rowicki
> Roman Kuklewicz, choir director
> 
> Symphony No. 3 "Song of the Night" op 27
> for Tenior or Soprano, Mixed Choir, and Orchestra
> text by Mevlana Djelaleddin Rumi
> translated into Polish by Tadeusz Micinski
> 
> Stefania Woytowicz, soprano
> National Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir - Warsaw / Witold Rowicki
> Roman Kuklewicz, choir director
> 
> on Polskie Nagrania "Muza" (Warsaw), from 1982
> recorded 1962


Since it was mentioned earlier, I now look forward to your Vinyl Still Lifes as much as the musical content. Keep them coming please.


----------



## George O

Thank you very much, scratchgolf.


----------



## DavidA

Haydn Symphonies 103-104 BPO / Karajan

Just one of the huge box of CDs of 1970s Karajan for less than £30 Great buy!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.10 - Valery Gergiev, 2013 (HD 1080p) .


Have you heard Dudamel's Proms Shosty Ten?--- a bit more ferocious than Gergiev's:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Crumb
Black Angels*

With the eery quotation from Schubert's 'Death and the Maiden' in the second movement...

*John Cage
String Quartet in Four Parts*
I. Quietly Flowing Along
II. Slowly Rocking
III. Nearly Stationary
IV. Quodibet
Concorde String Quartet [Sinetone AMR, 2011; originally recorded 1973]

The more I listen to this the more I see Cage's 'String Quartet in Four Parts' as a modern masterpiece.










Here is the cover of the 1973 Turnabout Vox LP:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> opus55: Those are interesting bits of Strauss' words and historical background. He's a definitely my kinda guy.


Strength, achievement, and nature?

-- Absolutely.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Berlioz: The Trojans* Jon Vickers, Josephine Veasey, Berit Lindholm. Orchestra & Chorus of The Royal Opera House, Covent Garden conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips
> View attachment 56581
> 
> 
> This is a pretty epic opera of Wagnerian dimensions, and this is certainly a classic recording of it with Jon Vickers in typically strong form. Colin Davis is a safe bet in Berlioz too.
> 
> The opera is certainly heroic in intent, but for me it's more intimate passages that really hit home. There are many orchestral passages of Berlioz magic, once you break through to the core of the work.


_Troyens_ an absolute masterwork and I thank you for posting it. _;D_

The only thing I'd change is having Callas as Dido (and perhaps as Cassandra as well!!)

-- But that's in an alternate universe.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Penderecki - _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_.
This is, in my opinion, MASSIVELY good. REALLY, REALLY good.
It sounds like air raid sirens have invaded the orchestra.


----------



## SimonNZ

MoonlightSonata said:


> Penderecki - _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_.
> This is, in my opinion, MASSIVELY good. REALLY, REALLY good.
> It sounds like air raid sirens have invaded the orchestra.


I've posted it on TC before, but I think this "scrolling score" of the Threnody is particularly well done:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
Christopher Columbus Suite_









Previn's heroic treatment of the outer parts of the first movement is absolutely _THRILL_-ING.









The Ashkenazy/Philharmonia _En Saga_ is the most atmospherically-recorded and enchanting rendition I've ever heard.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some homework:
*
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95*
Quatuor Talich [Calliope, 1980]









*

Haydn - String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat 'Sonnenaufgang'*
Takács Quartet [Decca, 1988]










*Webern - Works for String Quartet
Five Movements for String Quartet, Op.5
String Quartet (1905)
Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op.9
String Quartet, Op.28*
LaSalle Quartet [DG, rec. 1968-9]

Not as good, in my opinion, as the Quartetto Italiano's recording (they seem to find extra intensity by comparison with the sometimes strangely perfunctory, or maybe just 'cool', in the emotional sense, LaSalle Quartet). But the QI LP is out in the garden office, and it's cold and wet outside...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Arias, w. Schafer/BPO/Abbado (rec.1997); Symphonies, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1975 - '77); "Figaro" Highlights, w. Deutsche Opera, Berlin/Bohm (rec.1967).















View attachment 56595


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> Rimsky Korsakov´s 1st symphony. the USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra, *conducted by Boris Khaykin.*
> Unknown conductor for an unknown symphony. A nice surprise!!!
> View attachment 56571


He often plays tricks with his name. You may know him better by Sirob Nikyahk.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Organ Works
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I've chosen a few war horses:

Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo cappriccioso in A minor, Op. 28









Followed by Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61









This is a pretty old recording, with William Steinberg and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. The sound is a little thin, but Milstein's masterful playing comes through very nicely.

Finally, Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto with Jeno Jando









I've not made up my mind on this recording. Jando's playing is perfectly fine, but on occasion the balance of sound between piano and orchestra seems a little off. Nonetheless, hearing this piano concerto is always a satisfying experience.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> I've posted it on TC before, but I think this "scrolling score" of the Threnody is particularly well done:


Yes. The only problem with the scrolling score is that it gets very difficult to read about 8 minutes in because the music is so intricate.


----------



## D Smith

Brushing up on some works I haven't listened to in a while. Tonight it was Janacek's Intimate Letters in a brilliant performance by the Emerson Quartet.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, _Komm, suesser Tod_. 
Bach really can write some lovely melodies.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 56590
> 
> _
> Christopher Columbus Suite_


I think I once had this taped off the radio, back when tape was a thing.  I've been looking for it for ages! Talk about heroic. I remember a tenor belting out something like, "[_Misremembered blah blah_]* we look to west* [_misremembered tadada_*OYYYYYYYY!!!*] Man, it was stunning. Is that the work I think I'm remembering?


----------



## Weston

Truly a grab bag of second tier low key stuff for tonight. I don't have the energy for a big sprawling "serious" work.
*
Joseph Rheinberger: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D flat major, Op. 99*
Antonio Pompa-Baldi, piano

View attachment 56601


I can tell this work may hold up better with more attentive listening than I can give it tonight. Good thing it also works well as charming background music which is what I have reduced it to.

*
Dittersdorf: Sinfonia No. 1 in C, "Die vier Weltalter" (The Four Ages of the World)*
Hanspeter Gmur / Failoni Chamber Orchestra

View attachment 56602


This is all very nondescript classical for me until it gets to the movement 3 Minuetto. That is beautiful, a little dark and profound for a minuet. I have to say the ending sneaks up on me a bit. Beethoven would have pounded that final _I_ chord into my brain about twelve more times. Dittersdorf finds two times sufficient, so I was waiting for more after an embarrassing pause that dragged on.

Everyone needs at least one disc of this composer if only for the name alone.

*
Hans Gal: Sonata, Op.84*
Murray Khouri, clarinet; John McCabe, piano

View attachment 56603


This is hard to place in time on a cold hearing. Is it romantic? Slightly modern? Retro-romantic? Allmusic calls it modern.

Peculiar is what it is. I like it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 2 D Dur op 43 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Jeff W

Quick post since I forgot to post this morning...









The Opus 17 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet were the players.









Beethoven's Opus 59 String Quartets with the Alban Berg Quartet playing.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## D Smith

Continuing my return visits to pieces I haven't heard in a while I listened to Webern's 5 Movements for String Quartet performed by the Emerson again. This unfortunately did not change my opinion of this composer who simply leaves me cold, though I can appreciate the intricacies of the writing. I hope this doesn't make me a bad person!










Turning to something completely different I listened to Faure's String Quartet, beautifully performed by the Dante Quartet. Sublime and ultimately uplifting.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Haydn - Symphony No. 104 - London (Proms 2012) .


----------



## Guest

In addition to being a fine composer, Shchedrin is/was an amazing pianist. He plays the Sonata with almost frightening intensity. The Sonata was recorded in 1964, the rest of the pieces in 1983, so the sound is not wonderful for the Sonata, but it's perfectly listenable, and the others sound pretty good.


----------



## Weston

*Re: The Festetics Complete Haydn Quartets*



KenOC said:


> The $10 price at CD Universe may be a mistake. If so, best act soon. Amazon sells the same download for $95 and lists it as having become available Nov. 4.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...id=1416368966&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+festetics


Busybody that I am, I contacted CD Universe who assures me the price is no mistake and that we should all enjoy the bargain guilt free while it lasts.

So -- I'll be spending the rest of the night renaming these files to a format that better fits my catalog and sorting conventions.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I think I once had this taped off the radio, back when tape was a thing.  I've been looking for it for ages! Talk about heroic. I remember a tenor belting out something like, "[_Misremembered blah blah_]* we look to west* [_misremembered tadada_*OYYYYYYYY!!!*] Man, it was stunning. Is that the work I think I'm remembering?


Truth to tell, I don't know, myself. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. When I put that cd on I always only play the opening choral number with the heroic, 'coronation-type-march' at the end of it. I just absolutely_ love_ it.


----------



## Mahlerian

D Smith said:


> Continuing my return visits to pieces I haven't heard in a while I listened to Webern's 5 Movements for String Quartet performed by the Emerson again. This unfortunately did not change my opinion of this composer who simply leaves me cold, though I can appreciate the intricacies of the writing. I hope this doesn't make me a bad person!


Not at all. The only people with whom I have qualms are those who say that he was a bad composer, or who claim that he helped destroy music.

I think the Five Movements are an amazing experience; all of the passion of a large-scale work is here compressed into the smallest possible space.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joseph Haydn - Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hoboken VIID:3 .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bruckner Symphony No 7 Celibidache Münchner Philharmoniker Live Tokyo 18 Oct 1990 .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_A Fugal Overture_









_
The Perfect Fool_ ballet










Scene VI: "Dance of Job's Comforters"- "A Vision of Satan"

The organ and horns that climax in this vision of Satan in all of his pre-lapsarian glory is absolutely tremendous. Hickox completely owns this part of the score.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.26 "Les Adieux" - Leopold Godowsky, piano (1929)


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven Christian Zacharias .*
Now playing concerto 5 and then the triple concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
Not_ following Greg Mitchell's advice, and indulging these shopoholic buying sprees. . . 'Yeah'. . . . . . . moving on to absolutely_ first-rate _singing performances, and _following _Greg Mitchell's lead from earlier yesterday:










Oh my.

School's in _SESS-ION_.

Is Dame Janet Baker's _Vitellia_ a reckoning!

Act I's "_Vengo. . . Aspetate. . . Sesto!_" is silver-inflected_ lightening_. God I love the drama to her legato, intonation, and high-end.

-- and her Act I duet with Frederica von Stade, "_Ah perdona al primo affetto_"-- absolute falling-in-love _God-send_.

The Philips sound is fantastic, being recorded at Watford Town Hall, London in 1976.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

.Saint-Saëns - Concerto no 1 pour piano et orchestre - Jeanne-Marie Darré .


----------



## Itullian

Haydn, The Seasons, Fricsay, KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Terry Riley's The Heaven Ladder, Book 7 - Gloria Cheng-Cochran, piano


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I feel like I've neglected this recording a little bit, which is a shame because Richard Mills is such a generous, selfless person!


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn's Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2* performed by Ax, Ma, and Perlman. The first gets another listen tonight.


----------



## starthrower

Schnittke's vocal masterpieces.


----------



## SimonNZ

Matthias Pintscher's Fünf Orchesterstücke - cond. composer


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SimonNZ said:


> Matthias Pintscher's Fünf Orchesterstücke - cond. composer












EVERYONE MUST LISTEN TO PINTSCHER


----------



## Blancrocher

Ignaz Friedman playing Chopin and Mendelssohn

*p.s.* And now I'm digging around on Youtube to hear some of Friedman's own compositions, which have been recorded by Valerie Tryon.

A sample:


----------



## SimonNZ

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56612
> 
> 
> Ignaz Friedman playing Chopin and Mendelssohn


I went to play the Moonlight Sonata from that set the other day, only to find disc two is the second Samson Francois disc, and sadly it wasn't just that I mixed up putting them away. Strange I obviously hadn't gone to play it until now.

playing now:










Lino Liviabella's Violin Sonata No.1 - Fulvio Liviabella, violin, Paolo Vergari, piano


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Charles Wuorinen- Piano Quintet

Very friendly, warm, and cheerful. Beautiful central slow movement


----------



## SimonNZ

Bartok's String Quartet No.6 - Novak Quartet


----------



## aleazk

A zen morning with *John Cage*'s _Number pieces_:

Four4

Five

Fourteen

Fifty-Eight

When I'm in certain types of mood, these pieces are the only thing I can listen.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 64 No. 3 in B-Flat Major (Quatuor Festetics).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After listening to some chunky orchestral music by Richard Mills, I'm now listening to some really chunky Brahms.


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakis' Tetras - Arditti Quartet


----------



## mirepoix

Janacek: Intimate Letters - Wihan Quartet.









Our lazy Saturday morning, in bed, no hurry to be anywhere, feeling somewhere between slumber and String Quartet No. 2.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I want to listen to all of *Jean Sibelius'* symphonies today, so I am starting with No.1, performed by Boston Symphony Orchestra and Colin Davis.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Frederick Delius

Sea Drift (1903-1904)
Bryn Terfel (Baritone), Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Bournemouth Sinfonietta Chorus, Waynflete Singers ...

Songs of Farewell (1930)
Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Waynflete Singers, Southern Voices ...

Songs of Sunset (1906-7)
Sally Burgess (Mezzo Soprano), Bryn Terfel (Baritone), Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Waynflete Singers, Southern Voices ...
[Chandos, 1993]

My morning listening this Saturday has been the above. I posted some months ago after listening a few times on Spotify, and said then that obtaining the CD was a priority - so I have, and this is my new disc of the week. The works and performance are captivating, very powerful and moving. No-one else quite sounds like mature Delius, and while I know he is not to everyone's taste, I am hooked.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti : Don Pasquale*.
*Beverly Sills*/ Donald Gramm/ *Alfredo Kraus.*
Sarah Caldwell conducting this set from 1978.


----------



## Weston

Early music for early morning sunrise with coffee.

*Divers composers*
Jordi Savall / Hesperion XX and Hesperion XXI


----------



## Haydn man

Got this on recommendation by TC users
Glad I did, superb playing and recording


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> _
> Not_ following Greg Mitchell's advice, and indulging these shopoholic buying sprees. . . 'Yeah'. . . . . . . moving on to absolutely_ first-rate _singing performances, and _following _Greg Mitchell's lead from earlier yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> School's in _SESS-ION_.
> 
> Is Dame Janet Baker's _Vitellia_ a reckoning!
> 
> Act I's "_Vengo. . . Aspetate. . . Sesto!_" is silver-inflected_ lightening_. God I love the drama to her legato, intonation, and high-end.
> 
> -- and her Act I duet with Frederica von Stade, "_Ah perdona al primo affetto_"-- absolute falling-in-love _God-send_.
> 
> The Philips sound is fantastic, being recorded at Watford Town Hall, London in 1976.


The Sass is a conflation of two quite successful LPs, both of which I owned.

Don't know the Moffo *Sonnambula* at all. How does it compare to you-know-who?

Love that *La Clemenza di Tito*.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from scenic Albany!









Last night, I got my listening started with the Opus 20 String Quartets that one Joseph Haydn wrote. The Festetics Quartet played. Wonderful music, but I'm beginning to feel a little string quartet-ed out...









To change it up a bit, I put on Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in this classic recording.

Currently on:

Another Nikolai, this time Nikolai Myaskovsky and his Symphony No. 6. This is my first time listening to this one. Evgeny Svetlanov conducts the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra. I believe that this is the Saturday Symphony for this week...

Listening link if anyone is interested...


----------



## fjf

This fortepiano sounds VERY good!


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1883-1937): String Quartets No. 1 and 2

Varsovia String Quartet

om Pavane (Belgium), from 1983
recorded 1982


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The Sass is a conflation of two quite successful LPs, both of which I owned.
> 
> Don't know the Moffo *Sonnambula* at all. How does it compare to you-know-who?
> 
> Love that *La Clemenza di Tito*.


It doesn't. It can't.

Moffo's mid-range singing is predictably beautiful, and of course, she has those gorgeous, floated pianissimi that I cherish--- but the musical line, the vocal inflections for changes in psychology, the million-and-one colors that Callas brings to the role in _her_ famed Cologne performance?-- nothing remotely approximating this is apparent in Moffo's singing.

I intuitively knew beforehand that Moffo wouldn't equal let alone exceed what I heard with Callas-- really, what could? No less an eminence than Dame Joan Sutherland called Callas' singing "a bloody miracle"--- but I enjoyed it all the same.

-- Its just that in the future, when I go to put this on?-- yet_ again_: Its_ La Callas _or nothing.


----------



## George O

P.S. The house pictured on the Szymanowski record above was his house, called Atma, in Zakopane, Poland. It is now a museum.

http://culture.pl/en/place/karol-szymanowski-museum-in-the-atma-villa


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A minority view I imagine, but I vastly prefer the drive and drama of the Jarvi.

Superb outer movements.


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> View attachment 56623
> 
> 
> This fortepiano sounds VERY good!


Yes. I have the complete set. Fabulous sound. Terrific performances!


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 56628
> 
> 
> View attachment 56629
> 
> 
> A minority view I imagine, but I vastly prefer the drive and drama of the Jarvi.
> 
> Superb outer movements.
> 
> View attachment 56627


I think you would love to read Tony Duggan's amazing survey of Mahler's 6th:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/Mahler6.htm


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Part Two
András Schiff, Piano

His earlier version and very fine indeed!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> I think you would love to read Tony Duggan's amazing survey of Mahler's 6th:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/Mahler6.htm


I already_ have_, Darlin'._ ;D_

_Merci. _


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> I already_ have_, Darlin'._ ;D_
> 
> _Merci. _




Well, then, anyone who hasn't read it and is deeply interested in the Sixth may want to check it out.


----------



## jim prideaux

the soothing tones of Glazunov (and that is not to be taken as a disparaging comment regarding an oft undervalued composer, criticised by some for his apparent 'conservatism'-as you can hopefully tell that personally I have had enough of that 'old chestnut' )

4th and 7th symphonies performed by Serebrier and the RSNO-waiting for match commentary-away to Leicester!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Well, then, anyone who hasn't read it and is deeply interested in the Sixth may want to check it out.


Absolutely, and you're a Doll for posting it. _;D_


----------



## Vasks

*Alyabiev - Overture to "The Apostate" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 (Borodin/Teldec)*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schubert- Unfinished Symphony

Stockhausen- Luzifers Traum


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"A tigress spreading her claws in the sun"




























Go Jill! _Ole!_


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX FAENZA
_Instrumental Music of the Early XVth Century_
*Ensemble Unicorn*
Michael Posch, director

Naxos


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## SeptimalTritone

Michèle Bokanowski- Pour Un Pianiste for tape (derived from prepared piano sounds) (1974)

This is incredible! RAWR!


----------



## George O

César Franck (1822-1890): 
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937): 
Myths, op 30
Roxana's Song from the Opera "King Roger"
Kurpish Song (Polish folk tune)

Kaja Danczowska, violin
Krystian Zimerman, piano

on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1981

Kaja as a youth:










Zimerman winning Chopin competition in 1975:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> César Franck (1822-1890):
> Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major
> 
> Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937):
> Myths, op 30
> Roxana's Song from the Opera "King Roger"
> Kurpish Song (Polish folk tune)
> 
> Kaja Danczowska, violin
> Krystian Zimerman, piano
> 
> on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1981
> 
> Kaja as a youth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimerman winning Chopin competition in 1975:


I love the photos.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Leos Janáček
String Quartet No. 1* ("Inspired by Tolstoy's 'Kreuzer Sonata' ")
*String Quartet No. 2* ('Intimate Pages')
Janáček Quartet [Supraphon 1972, rec. 1963]

I couldn't find the cover art for the Supraphon LP I own, but I think this is the same 1963 recording.










*Zoltán Kodály
String Quartet No. 1 in C Minor, Op. 2
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10*
Kodaly Quartet [Hungaroton, 2005]

It's an afternoon for listening to eponymous quartets.


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from scenic Albany!
> 
> View attachment 56620
> 
> 
> Last night, I got my listening started with the Opus 20 String Quartets that one Joseph Haydn wrote. The Festetics Quartet played. Wonderful music, but I'm beginning to feel a little string quartet-ed out...
> 
> View attachment 56622
> 
> 
> To change it up a bit, I put on Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in this classic recording.
> 
> Currently on:
> 
> Another Nikolai, this time Nikolai Myaskovsky and his Symphony No. 6. This is my first time listening to this one. Evgeny Svetlanov conducts the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra. I believe that this is the Saturday Symphony for this week...
> 
> Listening link if anyone is interested...


That's a very fine assortment!


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> After listening to some chunky orchestral music by Richard Mills, I'm now listening to some really chunky Brahms.


A slow but massive Brahms First Piano Concerto. One of my favorite performances for all time.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Bach: Organ Works
> Gustav Leonhardt


Anything with the Gustav Leonhardt name, whether it's solo harpsichord or organ, playing Bach, is simply fabulous!


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Brushing up on some works I haven't listened to in a while. Tonight it was Janacek's Intimate Letters in a brilliant performance by the Emerson Quartet.


I have to get this. So much listening to do. So little time.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rodrigo / Milos *

Arther seeing him perform this yesterday, I bought his CD.

Very entertaining.


----------



## Blancrocher

Kondrashin & co. in Myaskovsky's 6th.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Saint Saëns Symphony No 3 in C minor, Op 78 Järvi .


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Saint Saëns Symphony No 3 in C minor, Op 78 Järvi .


Love that symphony! Not played much anymore at concerts. Maybe it's because of the organ situation.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Love that symphony! Not played much anymore at concerts. Maybe it's because of the organ situation.


Sometimes aural fixations are hard things to overcome with organs.


----------



## starthrower

Literally dusted off this 30 year old CD for a listen.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 4, Lorraine Min .


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Iancu Dumitrescu- Temps Condenses for computer and chamber ensemble (1999)

Iancu Dumitrescu- Pierres Sacrées [Ideologic Organ] (2013)


----------



## D Smith

I revisited the Grieg String Quartet this morning, in an excellent performance by the Guarneri. One of my favorite pieces of his.










Then I dutifully listened to Ligeti's String Quartet #2 performed by Arditti. I'm trying to listen to all the works in the TC String Quartet list I'm not that familiar with. I've enjoyed some Ligeti in the past but not this piece I'm sorry to say. The performance was exciting, however.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Saint-Saëns: Piano concerto No.5 - Thibaudet / Concertgebouw Orchestra - Live Concert HD .


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto a quatro da chiesa in G Minor, Op.2, No.7

Concerto Koln


----------



## Marschallin Blair

It the _Haffner_ all the way.

Szell's performance is just pure sunshine and light. God I feel alive right now listening to this on my third espresso.

(Its the music more than the espresso.)


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the photos.


Frankly, I hate them.

I am starting to simply skip over posts that include:

--oversized cover images (that sometimes only partially load or take a long time to do so while scrolling); and

--the gratuitous images that are not part of the cover art.

This thread had been starting to look a lot like advertising and not current listening.


----------



## brotagonist

This morning, I am continuing with another disc in the Beethoven SQ set:









Razumovsky #3 and "Harp" SQs


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Schubert* - Symphony Nr. 9 / Gardiner










_Great_, indeed.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 5, H. 268 (1938)
String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 (1946)
String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) H. 314 (1947)*
Panocha Quartet [Supraphon, 1982]










*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95*
Tokyo String Quartet [Harmonia Mundi, 2009]










*Grieg - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27*
Emerson String Quartet [Deutsche Grammophon, 2006]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> Frankly, I hate them.
> 
> I am starting to simply skip over posts that include:
> 
> --oversized cover images (that sometimes only partially load or take a long time to do so while scrolling); and
> 
> --the gratuitous images that are not part of the cover art.
> 
> This thread had been starting to look a lot like advertising and not current listening.


----------



## maestro267

In honour of his 101st birthday:

*Britten*: Sinfonia da Requiem
London SO/Bedford

Violin Concerto
Lubotsky (violin)/English Chamber Orchestra/Britten


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Everyone knows that the most made fun of piece of modern music is John Cage's 4'33".

I really enjoy John Cage as a composer, although... for 4'33" I simply don't agree with his philosophy. But whatever: most of his other stuff (especially the mid-sized chamber ensemble stuff) is very good.

Anyways... today I listened to the second most made fun of piece of modern music! Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet!

This is actually a very good piece that's very Stockhausen-like. It sort of brings Stockhausen's dark intensity to the floating realm of the skies, transfiguring it into a light and breathy atmospheric realm. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SeptimalTritone said:


> Everyone knows that the most made fun of piece of modern music is John Cage's 4'33".
> 
> I really enjoy John Cage as a composer, although... for 4'33" I simply don't agree with his philosophy. But whatever: most of his other stuff (especially the mid-sized chamber ensemble stuff) is very good.
> 
> Anyways... today I listened to the second most made fun of piece of modern music! Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet!
> 
> This is actually a very good piece that's very Stockhausen-like. It sort of brings Stockhausen's dark intensity to the floating realm of the skies, transfiguring it into a light and breathy atmospheric realm. Highly recommended.


I _want_ to like Stockhausen's "Helicopter Quartet," but its a joke without props.

Or am I just terminally blonde?

-- Or is _he_?

_;D_


----------



## George O

Vintage Menuhin: The Legendary Early Recordings

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
various accompanying pianists

on Orion (Los Angeles), from 1972

recorded from 1931 to 1939, transferred from 78s

track details:
http://vufind-devel.carli.illinois.edu/all/vf-mil/Record/644654/TOC


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Marschallin Blair said:


> I want to like Stockhausen's "Helicopter Quartet," but its a joke with no props.
> 
> Or am I just terminally blonde?
> 
> -- Or is he?
> 
> _;D_


Have you tried Luzifers Traum, a reasonably accessible but very Stockhausen-expressive solo piano piece (with a few extensions like percussive effects and vocalizing)?


----------



## ptr

Earlier today:

*Nikolay Myaskovsky* - Symphony No 6 (Russian Disc / DGG)









USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra u. Evgeni Svetlanov









Göteborgs Symfoniker & Symfoniksa Kör u. Neeme Järvi

I slightly prefer Järvi's slightly more rounded version of these, but any would do!

Right now:

*Simon Barere* - The Complete HMV Recordings 1934-1936 (APR)







-








Simon Barere, piano

/ptr


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky, Symphony No. 6 Jarvi/Gothenburg. I quite enjoyed this piece for the most part, especially the third movement. The fourth movement meandered a bit I felt, until it got to the chorus. Kudos to Jarvi who did a good job conducting, and got a lot out of this work. I'm happy to have listened to it, thanks to Saturday Symphony, and I will return to it in the future for further spins!


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Martinů
> String Quartet No. 5, H. 268 (1938)
> String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 (1946)
> String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) H. 314 (1947)*
> Panocha Quartet [Supraphon, 1982]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven
> String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95*
> Tokyo String Quartet [Harmonia Mundi, 2009]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grieg - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27*
> Emerson String Quartet [Deutsche Grammophon, 2006]


The Grieg quartet is a good one? Never heard it.


----------



## Mahlerian

I've always found the vocalizing stuff he did with Licht off-putting and the theatrical elements of his style have never really appealed to me, though I respect Stockhausen and find some of his works fascinating.

Anyway:

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, cond. Holliger









The first theme of this piece had been in my mind all morning, so I needed to listen. Gorgeous music that sounds like nobody but Schoenberg.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Saint-Saëns: Piano concerto No.5 - Thibaudet / Concertgebouw Orchestra - Live Concert HD .


That's the one they call the "Egyptian"?


----------



## Cosmos

THe premiere (for me at least) of Scriabin's Symphony 2


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SeptimalTritone said:


> Have you tried Luzifers Traum, a reasonably accessible but very Stockhausen-expressive solo piano piece (with a few extensions like percussive effects and vocalizing)?


You're an _enfant terrible_-- and I love you for it. . . .but <whispering> 'your make-up is_ terrible_.'
_
;DD_


----------



## Mika

I was prepared for difficult stuff, when I picked this one. Well, this wasn't so. Beautiful music.


----------



## George O

ptr said:


> . . .
> 
> Right now:
> 
> *Simon Barere* - The Complete HMV Recordings 1934-1936 (APR)
> 
> View attachment 56643
> -
> View attachment 56644
> 
> 
> Simon Barere, piano
> 
> /ptr


Barere is very underrated.


----------



## aleazk

Marschallin Blair said:


> I _want_ to like Stockhausen's "Helicopter Quartet," but its a joke without props.
> 
> Or am I just terminally blonde?
> 
> -- Or is _he_?
> 
> _;D_


I don't think it will change your opinion, but this documentary about the piece is actually interesting. It really opened the piece, and some of Stockhausen's ideas, to me. After that, I listened to the piece and I enjoyed it and 'understood' it. It's quite more than just a SQ on helicopters.

Anyway, some of my favorite Stockhausen pieces are probably Luzifers Abschied, Gesang der Junglinge, Kontakte, Oktophonie, Gruppen, and some others.


----------



## Taggart

brotagonist said:


> Frankly, I hate them.
> 
> I am starting to simply skip over posts that include:
> 
> --oversized cover images (that sometimes only partially load or take a long time to do so while scrolling); and
> 
> --the gratuitous images that are not part of the cover art.
> 
> This thread had been starting to look a lot like advertising and not current listening.


This is almost the same problem as including you tube clips. Some people are taking a lot of trouble to post something other than an Amazon link. Some of their pictures are excellent. Some of the extra art work is unnecessary, some of it is nice. However for users on slower machines or tablets they will cause problems.

Just as there is a thread for current listening with you tube videos, spun off for exactly the reasons you state - slow or sluggish performance - do we need a thread for current listening with big pictures?

I think we need to consider users who are not using machines with large quantities of RAM, multi core processors and reasonable broadband speeds (over 30 mb/s).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Variation of a Theme of Light and Lovely_


----------



## MagneticGhost

Tristan und Isolde. 
It just doesn't get much better than this. Karl Bohm et al


----------



## mmsbls

Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7









I've seen Pettersson's music described as dark and pessimistic, but the 7th symphony is not. I have not heard the 6th, but my understanding is that symphony was quite dark, and some view the 7th as an intentional contrast to the 6th. The last half (single movement symphony) is quite beautiful and serene. I truly found this to be a moving, beautiful work. I've recently heard Pettersson's 2nd Violin Concerto which I enjoyed (though not as much as the 7th symphony). Based on these 2 works, I'm planning on exploring Pettersson much more.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Taggart said:


> This is almost the same problem as including you tube clips. Some people are taking a lot of trouble to post something other than an Amazon link. Some of their pictures are excellent. Some of the extra art work is unnecessary, some of it is nice. However for users on slower machines or tablets they will cause problems.
> 
> Just as there is a thread for current listening with you tube videos, spun off for exactly the reasons you state - slow or sluggish performance - do we need a thread for current listening with big pictures?
> 
> I think we need to consider users who are not using machines with large quantities of RAM, multi core processors and reasonable broadband speeds (over 30 mb/s).


That's why I post just the link to the YouTube video I'm watching. If people want to click on the link to watch the video then they can. But it doesn't clog up the computer. Our computer is pretty old but the pics don't seem to slow it down too much. It does tend to be slower when I first go to YouTube and I have to be patient and wait for everything to load before I can watch them.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

mmsbls said:


> Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7
> 
> View attachment 56649
> 
> 
> I've seen Pettersson's music described as dark and pessimistic, but the 7th symphony is not. I have not heard the 6th, but my understanding is that symphony was quite dark, and some view the 7th as an intentional contrast to the 6th. The last half (single movement symphony) is quite beautiful and serene. I truly found this to be a moving, beautiful work. I've recently heard Pettersson's 2nd Violin Concerto which I enjoyed (though not as much as the 7th symphony). Based on these 2 works, I'm planning on exploring Pettersson much more.


Another symphony added to my playlist. Thanks for posting. I love this site. So much music I might never have heard if I hadn't seen it mentioned on TC!


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)[/SIZE]

New releases mostly... but not always.


*Strauss*, *Franck*,
Violin Sonatas
A.Steinbacher, R.Kulek
PentaTone SACD

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Strauss @PENTATONEmusic #Steinbacher


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Another symphony added to my playlist. Thanks for posting. I love this site. So much music I might never have heard if I hadn't seen it mentioned on TC!


I find the Pettersson 7th to be a very sad work.


----------



## KenOC

John Luther Adams, Become Ocean. Morlot and the Seattlites. Like the opening of Das Rheingold but, at 42 minues, maybe a little long for music where nothing really happens. Perhaps Feldman fans will enjoy this.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> I find the Pettersson 7th to be a very sad work.


Isn't it amazing how we all interpret the same piece of music so differently? One person says it's beautiful while another says they find it very sad. Of course some people find sad music to be beautiful. As far as I can recall I haven't heard any of Pettersson's music so I don't know how it will make me feel. Then again I've watched so many videos on YouTube I might well have already heard this one or another of his works and just not remember it lol. I'll give it a listen in a few days and see how it makes me feel.


----------



## aleazk

You can try _Dark Waves_ then, same product, but in a smaller and portable package.


----------



## JACE

Today I've been hiding out in the basement, spinning vinyl.









Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 / Rachlin, Large SO of the USSR Radio (Melodiya, Brazilian pressing)









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6; The Lark Ascending / Boult, New Philharmonia O (Angel/EMI)









Strauss: Suite from "Der Rosenkavalier"; Don Juan / Steinberg, Philharmonia O (Seraphim)









Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras Nos. 2, 5 (with Victoria de los Angeles), 6 & 9 / Villa-Lobos (conductor), Orchestre national de la Radiodiffusion française


----------



## LancsMan

*Bruckner: The Masses* Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Eugen Jochum on EMI







Wonderful recording of the three Bruckner masses. 
My favourite is the second mass in E minor. This has a wind ensemble accompanying the choir rather than a full orchestra. The weight of the composition is in the choral writing which to my mind is quite proper in a liturgical work. This might even appeal to those who think Bruckner is somewhat overblown. I'm guessing even Brahms might have liked this one!


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Isn't it amazing how we all interpret the same piece of music so differently? One person says it's beautiful while another says they find it very sad. Of course some people find sad music to be beautiful. As far as I can recall I haven't heard any of Pettersson's music so I don't know how it will make me feel. Then again I've watched so many videos on YouTube I might well have already heard this one or another of his works and just not remember it lol. I'll give it a listen in a few days and see how it makes me feel.


Well, I didn't say it wasn't beautiful. It is! But very, very sad, sprinkled with a pinch of intense anger.

I play it every once and a while. I have that same recording. It's very approachable and melodic, unlike the much more dissonant accompanying 11th symphony.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 56592
> 
> 
> The Ashkenazy/Philharmonia _En Saga_ is the most atmospherically-recorded and enchanting rendition I've ever heard.


Ashkenazy's version of the Fifth is my top choice among those that I've heard. (Though I know you prefer HvK's EMI, MB. I like that one too. But I just like Ashkenazy a bit more! )


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 193 "Ye gates of Zion"

For the Town Council Inauguration - Leipzig, 1726

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Ashkenazy's version of the Fifth is my top choice among those that I've heard. (Though I know you prefer HvK's EMI, MB. I like that one too. But I just like Ashkenazy a bit more! )


I love the Ashkenazy/Philharmonia Sibelius Fifth for that awesome brass climax in the first movement.

I love the mid-seventies EMI Karajan/BPO for its blending and majesty.

I love the early fifties monaural EMI Karajan/Philharmonia for the great climax in the first movement and the animated reading in general.

--- But, 'yes,' I treasure the early sixties EMI Karajan/Philharmonia unquestionably as a pearl beyond praise for this Diva.

To each his or her own,_ certainly_-- and cheers to the Ashkenazy!

_;D_


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-1st,4th and 5th piano concertos-LSO/Previn/Ashkenazy.......an old recording but still sounds impressive to these ears!


----------



## Weston

*Ligeti: Double Concerto for flute, oboe and orchestra*
Reinbert de Leeuw / Schönberg Ensemble









Woot!

*
Fanny Mendelssohn: Piano Sonata in C minor*
Louise Cheadle, piano









A bit heavy handed I'm afraid, but it's the only Fanny Mendelssohn I have.

*Mozart: Flute Quartet in A, K. 298*
Jean Claude Gérard / The Ensemble Villa Musica









A second posting of this piece in recent times. That opening theme is sweet. Reminds me a little of the morning music from Grieg's Peer Gynt, or the sunrise in William Tell.


----------



## Itullian

Act 2

remember friends, there IS an opera forum too.


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1883-1937): String Quartets No. 1 and 2

Pro Arte Quartet

on Laurel Record (Los Angeles), from 1983


----------



## SimonNZ

"Jerusalem: The City Of Two Peaces" - Jordi Savall, cond.


----------



## Bruce

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> EVERYONE MUST LISTEN TO PINTSCHER


Okey dokey. It's on my list.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruce said:


> Okey dokey. It's on my list.


I thought the "Fünf Orchesterstücke" I played last night was particularly well written and well recorded, if you're looking for a random recommendation.


----------



## Bruce

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 56618
> 
> 
> Got this on recommendation by TC users
> Glad I did, superb playing and recording


How does one pronounce that? Takaks? Takash? Takatch? I've always wondered, especially when I'm listening to one of their recordings.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dutilleux: Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Baudo); Ligeti project, volume 4.


----------



## Bruce

mmsbls said:


> Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7
> 
> View attachment 56649
> 
> 
> I've seen Pettersson's music described as dark and pessimistic, but the 7th symphony is not. I have not heard the 6th, but my understanding is that symphony was quite dark, and some view the 7th as an intentional contrast to the 6th. The last half (single movement symphony) is quite beautiful and serene. I truly found this to be a moving, beautiful work. I've recently heard Pettersson's 2nd Violin Concerto which I enjoyed (though not as much as the 7th symphony). Based on these 2 works, I'm planning on exploring Pettersson much more.


I hope you enjoy your excursion! I love Pettersson's music. I think I'd rate the 8th symphony as my favorite, but they're all quite good. Perhaps his 10th as my second favorite. I feel like I've been through a wringer after hearing it. The only one I'm baffled by is his 2nd, but I keep working at it. Certainly the 7th and 11th are good places to start.


----------



## Badinerie

I've been out playing Mandolin but before I did I played this lp.










Getting a bit of a thing for Mahler recently...weird! Might Play Solti's 8th later Love that Big Organ!


----------



## Bruce

SeptimalTritone said:


> Michèle Bokanowski- Pour Un Pianiste for tape (derived from prepared piano sounds) (1974)
> 
> This is incredible! RAWR!


Thanks for drawing my attention to this piece. I've been listening while I peruse the Current Listening Listenings. I think you're right--it is incredible.


----------



## LancsMan

*Brahms: Horn Trio* Rudolf Serkin, Michael Tree and Myron Bloom on CBS







Whilst the horn trio piano horn and violin combination is not a favourite chamber music ensemble for me, it works pretty well here. Mind you I've a weakness for Brahms chamber music. This is a great recording of the work.


----------



## Bruce

I began my weekend with a few short pieces played by Nathan Milstein (with Pommier on piano)

Suk - Raduz and Mahulena
Sarasate - Introduction and Tarantelle, Op. 43
Gluck - An arrangement of Introduction and Tarantelle, Op. 43 for violin and piano

From there to Barber - Dover Beach (the version with Barber himself singing, with the Curtis Quartet)

Leslie Bassett - Sextet for Piano and Strings









Which is nothing all that fantastic, but an interesting work for piano and chamber ensemble.

Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 5 in F, Op. 24 (Chastain)









and finally

Schönberg - Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E, Op. 9









This is a work I've been struggling with since the early 70s, when I purchased it on a London Lp with Mehta and the LAPO. The recording I listened to is for a much smaller chamber ensemble, and I think it's more listenable in this form. It's beginning to make some sense to me, but I still have a little ways to go.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> I began my weekend with a few short pieces played by Nathan Milstein (with Pommier on piano)
> 
> Suk - Raduz and Mahulena
> Sarasate - Introduction and Tarantelle, Op. 43
> Gluck - An arrangement of Introduction and Tarantelle, Op. 43 for violin and piano
> 
> From there to Barber - Dover Beach (the version with Barber himself singing, with the Curtis Quartet)
> 
> Leslie Bassett - Sextet for Piano and Strings
> 
> View attachment 56685
> 
> 
> Which is nothing all that fantastic, but an interesting work for piano and chamber ensemble.
> 
> Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 5 in F, Op. 24 (Chastain)
> 
> View attachment 56686
> 
> 
> and finally
> 
> Schönberg - Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E, Op. 9
> 
> View attachment 56687
> 
> 
> This is a work I've been struggling with since the early 70s, when I purchased it on a London Lp with Mehta and the LAPO. The recording I listened to is for a much smaller chamber ensemble, and I think it's more listenable in this form. It's beginning to make some sense to me, but I still have a little ways to go.


Ahhhh...lot's of memories there with Milstein and Pommier!


----------



## hpowders

LancsMan said:


> *Brahms: Horn Trio* Rudolf Serkin, Michael Tree and Myron Bloom on CBS
> View attachment 56683
> 
> Whilst the horn trio piano horn and violin combination is not a favourite chamber music ensemble for me, it works pretty well here. Mind you I've a weakness for Brahms chamber music. This is a great recording of the work.


And this is one of the all-time greatest performances of this hauntingly beautiful work; one of Brahms' greatest.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto / Kyung-Wha Chung, Previn, LSO*
Chung's performance of the Sibelius VC is very, very fine. But I still haven't heard anyone who appeals to me more than Oistrakh (with _either_ Ormandy _or_ Rozhdestvensky) in this work.









*Ravel: Trio; Violin Sonata; Violin Sonata (posthum.) / Jean-Phillipe Collard, Augustin Dumay, Frederic Lodeon*
Absurdly beautiful. One of my favorite chamber music recordings.









*Bax: Tintagel / Bryden Thomson, Ulster Orchestra*
A powerful tone poem that reminds me a bit of Sibelius.

EDIT: 
My wife and I were at Tintagel on our first wedding anniversary, twenty-some-odd years ago. Good memories.


----------



## George O

Having fun spinning lots of vinyl, JACE?


----------



## LancsMan

*Brahms: A German Requiem* Monteverdi Choir, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on Philips








Earlier in the evening I listened (and enjoyed) all three of Bruckner's masses. I'm finishing off with this recording of Brahms German Requiem. I have to admit that this work speaks rather more directly to me than the Bruckner masses. Maybe my sceptical outlook on religion is rather closer to Brahms than Bruckner. Certainly my background is protestant (as was Brahms) as compared to Bruckner's Catholicism. To my mind there is rather more human feeling in the Brahms, and he did suggest that he would have been happy replacing German with human in the title.

This performance brings an early music sensitivity to the piece, clearing away some of the stodginess that sometimes infects other recordings. Excellent.


----------



## Guest

Another fantastic recording from these folks. Man, they just dig into the music as if their lives depended on it. Superb sound.


----------



## Badinerie

JACE said:


> *Sibelius: Violin Concerto / Kyung-Wha Chung, Previn, LSO*
> Chung's performance of the Sibelius VC is very, very fine. But I still haven't heard anyone who appeals to me more than Oistrakh (with _either_ Ormandy _or_ Rozhdestvensky) in this work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ravel: Trio; Violin Sonata; Violin Sonata (posthum.) / Jean-Phillipe Collard, Augustin Dumay, Frederic Lodeon*
> Absurdly beautiful. One of my favorite chamber music recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bax: Tintagel / Bryden Thomson, Ulster Orchestra*
> A powerful tone poem that reminds me a bit of Sibelius.
> 
> EDIT:
> My wife and I were at Tintagel on our first wedding anniversary, twenty-some-odd years ago. Good memories.


Love that Kyung wha chung Lp! Mine has a different cover not as remarkable as yours. Im trying to finagle her new box set from one of my relatives for Christmas!


----------



## senza sordino

From the library
Debussy, Ravel and Webern String Quartets








From the library
LvB Piano Concerti 4&5








From my forgotten collection of Nielsen
Symphonies 1,2,3&4 and fillers on the disk: Bohmisk-Dansk Folketone and Andante lamentoso







I'm going to listen to all my Nielsen in a two week span. Not my favourite composer, some of the music just isn't interesting or inspiring, but it makes a nice change. I bought all my Nielsen when I went to Denmark and the rest of Scandinavia on a summer trip ten years ago. It's been largely forgotten since. I bring it out once every few years.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> The Grieg quartet is a good one? Never heard it.


I think it is, yes, and the Emerson Quartet make a decent job of presenting it.



Bruce said:


> How does one pronounce that? Takaks? Takash? Takatch? I've always wondered, especially when I'm listening to one of their recordings.


I found this in _The Grauniad_, Bruce:



> The Takács Quartet (pronounced TOK-atsch)
> 
> Erica Jeal
> The Guardian, Friday 3 November 2006


Currently listening to:

*Alexander Scriabin - Piano Sonatas
Sonate No. 1 pour piano, Op. 6
Sonate - Fantaisie No. 2, Op. 19
Sonate No. 3 pour piano, Op. 23
Sonate No. 4 pour piano, Op. 30*
Maria Lettberg (piano) [Capriccio]

Maria Lettberg's phantasmagorical 'Complete Scriabin Piano Works', CD1, which Mrs. Vox was kind enough to give me for my birthday this year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Stravinsky's rite of spring (Bernstein/Israel) as I sweep the living room and wash the dishes.


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Stravinsky's rite of spring (Bernstein/Israel) as I sweep the living room and wash the dishes.


Technically, was the Israel PO up to the task? So used to top tier orchestras performing this.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Having fun spinning lots of vinyl, JACE?


Yes!!!! Most of my listening is on the go. So nice to have a music listening day at home!!!


----------



## Itullian

Number 3. A very poetic cycle.


----------



## KenOC

Arriaga, String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat, Camerata Boccherini. Written at 16. Oh my Lord...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin - Piano Sonatas
Sonate No. 5, Op. 53* (1907)
*Sonate No. 6, Op. 62* (1911/12)
*Sonate No. 7, Op. 64* (1911/12)
*Sonate No. 8, Op. 66* (1912/13)
*Sonate No. 9, Op. 68* (1911-13)
*Sonate No. 10, Op. 70* (1912/13)
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2004]

This being disc 2 of the 8 disc set. I'm pacing myself as this is all unfamiliar work.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Rodrigo* (1901), *Britten *(1913) birthdays.

















And for "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Myaskovsky*: Symphony 6, w. Gothenburg SO & Chorus/Jarvi (rec.1998).


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Technically, was the Israel PO up to the {'Rite'} task? So used to top tier orchestras performing this.


No, Lenny set the "Rite" bar too high with NYPO (1958).:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> Technically, was the Israel PO up to the task? So used to top tier orchestras performing this.


I give em the thumbs up and my stamp of approval and top of my list for recordings of the Rite!


----------



## George O

Jerzy Romaniuk Plays Szymanowski

Karol Szymanowski (1883-1937)

details:
http://searchworks.stanford.edu/view/306399

on Musical Heritage Society (Tinton Falls, New Jersey), from 1981


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:* 
Nikolai Miaskovsky--*Symphony No.6 in E-Flat Major, Op.23, *performed by the Leon Botstein led American Symphony Orchestra.
John Adams--*Fearful Symmetries/The Wound-Dresser, *featuring baritone Sanford Sylvan and the Orchestra of St. Lukes led by John Adams.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Frankly, I hate them.
> 
> I am starting to simply skip over posts that include:
> 
> --oversized cover images (that sometimes only partially load or take a long time to do so while scrolling); and
> 
> --the gratuitous images that are not part of the cover art.
> 
> This thread had been starting to look a lot like advertising and not current listening.


I don't hate them, but I wish they were smaller.

Later edit:

It looks like George O (# 16266) is adjusting. I'll try to do the same. My last post with three album covers is larger than I like. You don't always know what you're getting until it posts. Well, that's my excuse anyway.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)[/SIZE]
> 
> New releases mostly... but not always.
> 
> 
> *Strauss*, *Franck*,
> Violin Sonatas
> A.Steinbacher, R.Kulek
> PentaTone SACD
> 
> #morninglistening #classicalmusic #Strauss @PENTATONEmusic #Steinbacher


That cover photo's kind of lecherous. I'll approve of it this time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Since the publication of this 2 disc set a seventh has been composed. But I haven't got it yet. Anyhow, here's what I do have and will listen to today. 










The first symphony (_MicroSymphony_) is about 11 minutes long but its structural/timbral scope is enormous! Still my favourite of the six I have, but I would still like to really get into the others.


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> I don't hate them, but I wish they were smaller.
> 
> Later edit:
> 
> It looks like George O (# 16266) is adjusting. I'll try to do the same. My last post with three album covers is larger than I like. You don't always know what you're getting until it posts. Well, that's my excuse anyway.:tiphat:


There is no need to adjust anything. Linked photos take up no space on TalkClassical servers; they are stored at the originating site.

Opening the photos posted here, which are relatively trivial in size, should be a piece of cake. If anyone can't open this thread easily, then he can't open 99% of the internet's web pages either. The Miaskovsky Symphony 6 photo that has been posted many times recently is 60KB. My typical photograph is around 120KB. Nobody is posting multi-MB size photos. To stream audio and video one needs a minimum of 1.5MB a second, with 5MB a second being more realistic. And we're acting like still photos in the low KBs are too taxing!

Even YouTube embedded videos do not slow anyone down unless they are opened. A YouTube video that is just sitting there is, again, trivial.

Making a post that is suitable for viewing on a phone is like telling a movie producer that you don't want any long shots or battle scenes because they are too hard to make out on an iPad.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It's Saturday night and I'm listening to...

Mahler Symphony No 5 in C sharp minor Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra .






And do you know something? Mahler and beer are a good combination!


----------



## Albert7

After I finish watching The Wire with my stepdad, I plan to listen to this album:

Webern: Works for String Quartet played by the Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)[/SIZE]
> 
> New releases mostly... but not always.
> 
> 
> *Strauss*, *Franck*,
> Violin Sonatas
> A.Steinbacher, R.Kulek
> PentaTone SACD
> 
> #morninglistening #classicalmusic #Strauss @PENTATONEmusic #Steinbacher


I love Arabella. I have the cd of her playing Beethoven's Violin Concerto. She's amazing.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> It's Saturday night and I'm listening to...
> 
> Mahler Symphony No 5 in C sharp minor Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do you know something? Mahler and beer are a good combination!


Heck, a concrete brick and beer are a good combination!


----------



## GreenMamba

Shostakovich String Quartet no. 10 in A-flat, Borodin Qt.


----------



## sprigofflowers

Beautiful music! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KenOC

Given all the talk, I'll be listening to the Myaskovsky No. 6 later tonight. The one I have is Veronika Dudarova (who says Russia has no female conductors?) and the Symphony Orchestra of Russia.


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I give em the thumbs up and my stamp of approval and top of my list for recordings of the Rite!


Good to know. Thanks COAG!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This was suggested to me earlier so I'm listening to it now.

Schubert / Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D. 485 (Mackerras) .


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Weston

*Gretchaninov: Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 27, "Pastoral"*
Johannes Wildner / Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra (Kosice)









An all but unlistenable performance, especially in the brass. I should trade this in. It might be an interesting symphony if played well. I nearly stopped halfway through, but decided it was just background anyway. We are so spoiled having access to some of the greatest performers who ever lived.

*Arnold: Concerto No. 1 For Clarinet And Strings, Op. 20*
Ivor Bolton / English Chamber Orchestra / Emma Johnson, clarinet









A refreshing fun piece.

*Schmitt: Anthony and Cleopatra, incidental music, Op. 69*
Jacques Mercier / Orchestre National de Lorraine









Now this is nice! I was expecting some kind of exoticism / orientalism, and there is a little of that here. But if anything it sounds like a Wagner and Debussy collaboration. That's not something I could easily imagine.

(My inner 16 year old couldn't resist a chuckle at the "Deuxième Suite. Orgie et danses" being -- rather allegro! Really, dude, one should slow down and savor these things. On second thought, maybe that's the older me talking after all.)


----------



## Bruce

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Scriabin - Piano Sonatas
> Sonate No. 5, Op. 53* (1907)
> *Sonate No. 6, Op. 62* (1911/12)
> *Sonate No. 7, Op. 64* (1911/12)
> *Sonate No. 8, Op. 66* (1912/13)
> *Sonate No. 9, Op. 68* (1911-13)
> *Sonate No. 10, Op. 70* (1912/13)
> Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2004]
> 
> This being disc 2 of the 8 disc set. I'm pacing myself as this is all unfamiliar work.


I hope you're enjoying your perusal of Scriabin's Piano Music. In my opinion, his sonati are among the greatest 20th century piano works. Lettberg does a fantastic job with them.

I have a few favorites: Glemser in #3, Horowitz in # 9, 10 and 5, Zhukov in #2, Ashkenazy in #1.

and, by the way, thanks for the TOK-atsch!


----------



## Bruce

George O said:


> Jerzy Romaniuk Plays Szymanowski
> 
> Karol Szymanowski (1883-1937)
> 
> details:
> http://searchworks.stanford.edu/view/306399
> 
> on Musical Heritage Society (Tinton Falls, New Jersey), from 1981


Ah! That's an old recording I used to have. As I recall, it was pretty good, though I didn't care for Romaniuk's treatment of the Op. 33 etude set. (If this is the same Lp).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Acckkk!!!

I just stuck one of the discs in my player at random (Disc 6):










It turns out to be the disc that includes the Passacaglia & Fugue!!! Bach's greatest work for organ IMnotsoHO. Perhaps the greatest work for organ ever. It sends chills down my spine.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to this out of print recording on YouTube.


----------



## Bruce

Weston said:


> *Gretchaninov: Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 27, "Pastoral"*
> Johannes Wildner / Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra (Kosice)
> 
> An all but unlistenable performance, especially in the brass. I should trade this in. It might be an interesting symphony if played well. I nearly stopped halfway through, but decided it was just background anyway. We are so spoiled having access to some of the greatest performers who ever lived.


I hope you don't judge Gretchaninov by this recording. Marco Polo has a habit of offering works once in a while that are either poorly composed or poorly recorded. But this does introduce us to some really off-the-beaten-path repertoire.

However, as to Gretchaninov, I'd recommend his song cycle called Snowflakes, which has some really charming pieces in it. And his First Symphony in B minor, Op. 6 is also rather nice. The recording I have is by Polyansky and the Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Ludmila Kuznetsova (mezzo). This was on a Chandos recording (their standards tend to be rather high), and also included his Missa Sancti Spiritus, Op. 169. This was not quite as interesting as the other works, but still worth while.


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> Listening to this out of print recording on YouTube.


Life with an Idiot? Schnittke must hang around here a lot. Hey, he's not talking about me is he?


----------



## starthrower

Title most likely refers to communist party thugs.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Schubert - Symphony No.6 in C-major, D.589 "Little" (1818) .


----------



## Pugg

*Leonard Bernstein*

[Disc9]
*Beethoven*: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.61"
[Soloist] *Isaac Stern* (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (April 20, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel)
*JS Bach*: "Concerto in D minor BWV.1043 for two violins"
[Soloist] *Yehudi Menuhin *(Vn), 7 Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (Carnegie Hall May 18, 1976)


----------



## brotagonist

Scheiße!  I wasn't listening to Beethoven's Razumovsky #3 and "Harp" SQs at all! I forgot to change the disc! It is still Razumovsky #1 and #2. But, boy, did I enjoy them  That means I still have 4 more discs in the set to go  but I will have to defer those for a few weeks.

I am now hearing Bach's Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1, 2 und 3 and the Violin Concerto in E (I Musici):









After that, I will hear Xenakis' Metastasis, Pithoprakta, ST/48, Achorripsis, Syrmos and Hiketidès (Tamayo/Luxemburg):









I have had these in the player for the last couple of days, but not really finished with them yet. Tonight, I must, for Lulu beckons (and 4 of my 8 orders just showed up on Friday! I am falling way behind  ).


----------



## starthrower

Russian opera night. I figured that after the crazy Schnittke work, I'd continue with another wacky tale.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> Schönberg - Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E, Op. 9
> 
> View attachment 56687
> 
> 
> This is a work I've been struggling with since the early 70s, when I purchased it on a London Lp with Mehta and the LAPO. The recording I listened to is for a much smaller chamber ensemble, and I think it's more listenable in this form. It's beginning to make some sense to me, but I still have a little ways to go.


Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony is a very fascinating work; once you get to know it, you realize that it's as compact as it can possibly be, and that all of the themes are related.

If you're having a hard time with it, perhaps Simon Rattle's recording of Schoenberg's own alternate version for full late Romantic orchestra might help. It sounds much like Strauss:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I have no idea who this is, I haven't even seen his name mentioned on this site as far as I can recall. But I just saw a link on YouTube and thought "what the hell."

Widor - Piano Concerto No. 1 In F Minor .






So far I really like it!


----------



## senza sordino

Miaskovsky Symphony #6 from Spotify. My first listen to this piece. It was fine, I'd listen to it again. I didn't know the piece at all, nor the composer. 








And my new purchase
Shostakovich Symphony #13 Baba Yar








Neither symphony I knew, so lots of new listening for me today.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony is a very fascinating work; once you get to know it, you realize that it's as compact as it can possibly be, and that all of the themes are related.


Evidently John Adams was inspired by this in writing his Son of Chamber Symphony! He talks about it on one of his blogs. It seems to be on YouTube.


----------



## Balthazar

*Puccini's Manon Lescaut* with Licia Albanese, Jussi Björling, and Robert Merrill in their 1954 recording with the Rome Opera Orchestra under Jonel Perlea.

*Haydn Piano Trios, Hob. XV:12, 25, 27, and 28* performed by the Kalichstein/Laredo/Robinson Trio.


----------



## KenOC

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have no idea who this is, I haven't even seen his name mentioned on this site as far as I can recall. But I just saw a link on YouTube and thought "what the hell." Widor - Piano Concerto No. 1 In F Minor .


Widor is a rarity these days. The Toccata from his 5th Organ Symphony used to be quite popular. Anything else is pretty much unknown, so it's all part of discovery!


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> Evidently John Adams was inspired by this in writing his Son of Chamber Symphony! He talks about it on one of his blogs. It seems to be on YouTube.


I've heard Adams' "Son of Chamber Symphony" once or twice, not really enough to remember much about it besides a similarity in the final movement to Nixon in China's news aria (and...a garbage can lid as percussion?). I do remember a pretty amusing quote from Schoenberg in his 90s Chamber Symphony, though, right at the end.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's The Firebird - John Carewe, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> I've heard Adams' "Son of Chamber Symphony" once or twice, not really enough to remember much about it...


Me too. I'm drawing a blank, in fact. Though maybe that's just me.


----------



## Albert7

Listening now via iTunes to Uchida's recording of Schoenberg: Piano Concerto.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Another new discovery. For me, anyway.

Sigismond Thalberg - Piano Concerto in F-minor, Op.5 (1830) .


----------



## KenOC

Dave Whitmore said:


> Another new discovery. For me, anyway.
> 
> Sigismond Thalberg - Piano Concerto in F-minor, Op.5 (1830) .


Looks like DW had better get a good grip on the old wallet and launch into Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto series. His latest selection can be found on Vol. 58... His Widor Piano Concerto No. 1 is on Vol. 55.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

KenOC said:


> Looks like DW had better get a good grip on the old wallet and launch into Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto series. His latest selection can be found on Vol. 58... His Widor Piano Concerto No. 1 is on Vol. 55.


I might just have to buy that. This is a beautiful piano concerto!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Herbert von Karajan* in a Sunday morning program.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti); Lutoslawski: Symphonies 3 and 4 (Salonen)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Kicking the day off with some Haydn Quartets: Op.17 / no.2 and then no.1; courtesy of the Kodaly Quartet


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Starting my Sunday morning wih *Schubert* and his Deutsche Messe


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I forgot how much I used to enjoy this! So awesome. 










I'm still convinced this version is better than the other famous CD recording (although I do believe there is at least one more recording available on CD which I havent heard).


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: String Quartet (Kronos); Salonen: "Homunculus" for string quartet (Arnica)

The latter is available for streaming on InstantEncore.


----------



## maestro267

*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Grimaud (piano)/Staatskapelle Berlin/Sanderling

*Penderecki*: Symphony No. 5
National Polish RSO/Wit

Penderecki turns 81 today, so I'm planning a fuller listening session for later this evening.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of the best Finns. The first piece on this disc I heard live played by the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra earlier this year conducted by Olli Mustonen. That was my introduction to the works of this amazing composer.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Mazurkas, Op. 6, Op. 7, Op. 17 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## Pugg

​For me also *Chopin: Mazurkas*
Found this Italian pianist: *Pietro de Maria*


----------



## jim prideaux

Khatchaturian and Kabalevsky violin concertos-Jarvi,the SNO and Lydia Mordokovitch.....

great pieces, great recording!-combination of Jarvi and Chandos really does generally deliver, no doubt!


----------



## Levanda

wonderful song.


----------



## Taggart

Elegant, graceful, excellent mix of harp, violin, viol and theorbo. A lovely sound which doesn't pall.


----------



## Jeff W

*SymphonyCast*

Not able to sleep... Might as well listen to something. Since I usually stream it on Sundays, time for SymphonyCast!

On the program:

RACHMANINOFF: Piano Concerto No. 2

STRAUSS: Ein Heldenleben

WILLIAMS: Adventures on Earth from E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial

Andre Watts - Piano
Andres Orozco-Estrada - Conductor
Houston Symphony

Listening link for those interested


----------



## Vasks

_A polychoral mass and motet plus intermedi & madrigals mostly by Alessandro Striggio_


----------



## Bas

Yesterday morning:

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber - Violin Sonatas
By Andrew Manze [violin], John Toll [harpsichord, organ], Nigel North [archlute, theorbo, guitar], on HM Gold









Then in the afternoon I visited the music store of my local town, and bought some cds I listened in the evening:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Sonatas no. 4 in Am, no. 5 in F, no. 6 in A, no. 7 in Cm, no. 8 in G, no 10 in G
By Isabelle van Keulen [violin], Hannes Minnaar [piano], on Challenge Classics









Really great performance, especially in sonata no. 8 a nice addition to the collection, owning Faust/Melnikov already. I think the piano playing and the tempi are to be preferred in this set in general. It is a bit like Barenboim vs Gulda for the piano sonatas, calm and precise vs wild and virtuosic (with a hint of anger). In the piano sonatas I prefer the wild (Gulda), but in the violin sonatas I'd say that I prefer Minnaar with Van Keulen, though there is a place for both. Very nice recording too.

Another of my acquisitions:

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn - Piano Trio in Dm, Piano Trio in Cm
By The Van Baerle Trio, on Challenge Classics









Entirely new music for me, that I bought just because I know I really like Mendelssohn and especially his chamber music. Really interesting music, off which the second, lesser known trio should certainly not be overlooked.

I listened to the Mendelssohn again this morning.


----------



## aleazk

Piazzolla - Tango Suite

Probably his most 'classical' piece. You can hear there that he really did his homework assigned by Madame Boulanger


----------



## Weston

Jeff W said:


> WILLIAMS: Adventures on Earth from E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


Sometimes I see things like this and get a little sad thinking orchestras have to play something from pop culture to keep the McDonald's and Wal-Mart crowd in their seats until the end. But then I think I just need to get up and exercise to get over the mental funk and just enjoy life. It was a movie that got me into classical after all, so many decades ago.


----------



## Weston

May as well start actually listening to a couple of these instead of just cataloging and archiving them. (I'm about halfway through that process.)

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 28 in E-Flat Major, Op. 20, No. 1, Hob.III:31
Haydn: String Quartet No. 29 in G Major, Op. 33 No. 5 Hob. III:41*









What I've learned so far is that I'm really confused about the String Quartet numbers, the Opus numbers and the Hoboken numbers being in completely different orders. But then I also learned while double checking the spelling of "Hoboken" that his famous catalog was published within my lifetime, though just barely. I had no idea. I thought it was something passed down from time immemorial. I suppose to many of you, it is.

Haydn once again proves he is my go to composer for pure classical era pleasure, with all the charm of Mozart and the inventiveness of Beethoven with only half the calories and very little unseemly drama. One could spend a lifetime exploring these, but like so many others, for me there is too much music and not enough time.

Thank goodness the timbre of these performers or recording is not the scritchy-scratchy horsehair hissing lead violinist sniffling close miking of so many string quartet recordings these days! The sound is very pleasant. I look forward to all the joy this promises to give.


----------



## DavidA

Purcell Hail Bright Cecelia! - Gardiner


----------



## mirepoix

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 2 - Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Jean-Francois Monnard, Maria Kliegel.


----------



## Jeff W

Weston said:


> Sometimes I see things like this and get a little sad thinking orchestras have to play something from pop culture to keep the McDonald's and Wal-Mart crowd in their seats until the end. But then I think I just need to get up and exercise to get over the mental funk and just enjoy life. It was a movie that got me into classical after all, so many decades ago.


I goofed a little. The John Williams ended up being a recording from the previous Houston Symphony season and wasn't actually featured on this particular concert but a highlight used to fill time from a previous show... That's what I get for copy and pasting from a website before the show ends up being over... 

Now for something else...









Jean Sibelius Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Some "chilly" music for a chilly day here in Albany. Paavo Berglund leading the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Jos

Celloconcertos here too.

Haydn and Boccherini.

Maurice Gendron, cello
Orchestre des concerts lamoureux, Pablo Casals

Philips early stereo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 59, No. 1*

This is the Lindsays' second recording of the Beethoven cycle. Same drive as the first cycle but more secure in intonation.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday morning means Bach here. Today I'm enjoying one of my favorite cantatas "Ich Hatte Viel Bekummernis" BMW 21 and also BWV 42 performed wonderfully by Herreweghe/Collegium Vocale Gent.


----------



## George O

Jan Kapr (1914-1988)

The Music of Jan Kapr, Volume I

String Quartet No. 6 for Baritone Voice and Strings

Dalibor Jedlicka, baritone
The Novak Quartet

Dialogues For Flute and Harp

Samuel Baron, flute
Dagmar Platilova, harp

Rotazione 9 for Piano, Violin, Viola, and Violincello

The Bohuslav Martinu Piano Quartet

on Serenus Recorded Editions (Hastings-On-Hudson, New York), from 1973

Unsealed today after all these years!


----------



## Guest

Dmitri Shostakovich
Preludes and Fugues for Piano, Op. 87
Alexander Melnikov, piano

I love this set.


----------



## Badinerie

Received this yesterday from the Postie. Decided to listen to Karelia first as I have a few versions to compare with.
Certainly the slowest paced Karelia I've heard The intermezzo a full 25 seconds longer than Barbirolli's or Gibson's but its a _Massive_ performance the Alla Marcia is epic! 
Finlandia is just starting...and Eek! run away! :lol: 
Wonderful sound recordings a _real_ blast from the past.The Brass at the beginning of Finlandia is razor sharp and has lush strings to follow. Pace a bit slow still, almost hesitant in places, but so what? Its pure distilled Herbie! 
Brilliant stuff. Tonight if I get the chance I'll start working my way through the set with the first symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet : Carmen / Bernstein
Horne / McCracken/ Maliponte*
Found it in a secondhand shop , mint L.P's for just €5,00:tiphat:


----------



## Mika

Janáček: The Excursions Of Mr. Broucek (Jiří Bělohlávek: BBC Symphony Orchestra & Singers)









Opera time. Plot was absolutely insane, but that's typical in opera field .


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bizet : Carmen / Bernstein
> Horne / McCracken/ Maliponte*
> Found it in a secondhand shop , mint L.P's for just €5,00:tiphat:


I have this and the rare times I listen to it, is for Bernstein's wonderful conducting of this colorful score.


----------



## starthrower

No. 2 St Florian










This music is very creepy. Perfect for Sunday morning!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I am now hearing Bach's Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1, 2 und 3 and the Violin Concerto in E

After that, I will hear Xenakis' Metastasis, Pithoprakta, ST/48, Achorripsis, Syrmos and Hiketidès 

Xenakis after Bach?! Isn't there a law against that somewhere? If not, there certainly should be. Rather like Haggis after Prime Rib.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mika said:


> Janáček: The Excursions Of Mr. Broucek (Jiří Bělohlávek: BBC Symphony Orchestra & Singers)
> 
> View attachment 56759
> 
> 
> Opera time. Plot was absolutely insane, but that's typical in opera field .


No. Mr. Broucek is far more insane than most operas.


----------



## mmsbls

Vasks said:


> _A polychoral mass and motet plus intermedi & madrigals mostly by Alessandro Striggio_
> 
> View attachment 56749


Thanks so much for posting this. I have long adored Tallis' Spem in alium, and having just listened to Striggio's mass I am reminded strongly of the former (in fact my understanding now is that the Striggio work likely set the stage for Tallis).

I listened to the Striggio on a different CD on the Naxos Music Library (Glossa - Concert Spirituel Ensemble; Niquet, Herve). I noticed in reading about the Hollingworth rendition, some vocal parts are replaced by instruments. That is not the case on the Glossa CD. I'd be very interested in hearing the Hollingworth version.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Jerome said:


> View attachment 56758
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich
> Preludes and Fugues for Piano, Op. 87
> Alexander Melnikov, piano
> 
> I love this set.


The only complaint I have is with their having placed the final Prelude & Fugue on a third disc.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sunday morning means Bach here.

Same here. Still listening to this set:










I may follow this up with a keyboard work... or perhaps the flute sonatas:


----------



## starthrower

I should listen to more Bach organ music. I have just one Alain compilation disc, and a single E. Power Biggs CD. In comparison, I prefer Biggs's phrasing on the famous Toccata and Fugue in D Minor.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have the Toccata and Fugue on organ by Alain, Koopman, Helmut Walcha, and Peter Hurford. I prefer Hurford for both this and the Passacaglia. He pulls out all the stops.... literally. I also have the version for violin by Andrew Manze and the transcription for orchestra by Stokowski. Over all... I think I like Alain's recordings of the organ works best... followed by Walcha. Gould recorded some of the works for organ. I suspect he would have had something interesting to add had he tackled more of these works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> There is no need to adjust anything. Linked photos take up no space on TalkClassical servers; they are stored at the originating site.
> 
> Opening the photos posted here, which are relatively trivial in size, should be a piece of cake. If anyone can't open this thread easily, then he can't open 99% of the internet's web pages either. The Miaskovsky Symphony 6 photo that has been posted many times recently is 60KB. My typical photograph is around 120KB. Nobody is posting multi-MB size photos. To stream audio and video one needs a minimum of 1.5MB a second, with 5MB a second being more realistic. And we're acting like still photos in the low KBs are too taxing!
> 
> Even YouTube embedded videos do not slow anyone down unless they are opened. A YouTube video that is just sitting there is, again, trivial.
> 
> Making a post that is suitable for viewing on a phone is like telling a movie producer that you don't want any long shots or battle scenes because they are too hard to make out on an iPad.


I absolutely_ LOVE _this post!

If people have trouble with beautiful, larger-than-life pictures, perhaps they should be using an operating system besides Window's 95 and a rotary-phone modem.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Etudes (Pollini); Carter: Piano Sonata (Oppens); Salonen: Dichotomie (Bronfman)


----------



## starthrower

I borrowed a Hurford organ disc from the library a couple of years ago, and I enjoyed his performance as well. Must have been the Decca 2 CD set. I also have his recording of Poulenc's organ concerto on the 5 disc box. In fact, I think I'll put that on now!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Falla *birthday (1876), and *Tallis* death day (1585).








View attachment 56764


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No 6 in E flat minor, Op. 23 "Revolutionary"*
Robert Stankovsky, Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Slovak National Theatre Opera Chorus
[Marco Polo, rec. 1991]

This is quite good - I thought, echoes of Tchaikovsky, Bax, Debussy, R. Strauss and Bridge amongst others. For 'Saturday Symphony' duty.










*Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010 / Various 
Quartet for Strings no 6 by James Dillon (2010)*
Arditti String Quartet
Quatuor Diotima
JACK Quartet
[Neos, 2011]

Three performances, rather different, back to back on the same disc. Intriguing!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have the Toccata and Fugue on organ by Alain, Koopman, Helmut Walcha, and Peter Hurford. I prefer Hurford for both this and the Passacaglia. He pulls out all the stops.... literally. I also have the version for violin by Andrew Manze and the transcription for orchestra by Stokowski. Over all... I think I like Alain's recordings of the organ works best... followed by Walcha. Gould recorded some of the works for organ. I suspect he would have had something interesting to add had he tackled more of these works.


Is the Alain on Erato a powerful-sounding recording? What's the post powerfully-engineered Bach organ music you've heard? I'm really out to sea without a compass with Bach's organ _oeuvre_, which is inexcusably outside of my ken.


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Harnasie, op 55
The Highland Robbers
Ballet pantomime

The Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir / Witold Rowicki
Kazimierz Pustelak, tenor
Antoni Szalinski, choirmaster

on Polskie Nagrania "Muza" (Warsaw), from 1975


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Received this yesterday from the Postie. Decided to listen to Karelia first as I have a few versions to compare with.
> Certainly the slowest paced Karelia I've heard The intermezzo a full 25 seconds longer than Barbirolli's or Gibson's but its a _Massive_ performance the Alla Marcia is epic!
> Finlandia is just starting...and Eek! run away! :lol:
> Wonderful sound recordings a _real_ blast from the past.The Brass at the beginning of Finlandia is razor sharp and has lush strings to follow. Pace a bit slow still, almost hesitant in places, but so what? Its pure distilled Herbie!
> Brilliant stuff. Tonight if I get the chance I'll start working my way through the set with the first symphony.


I got that box for Karajan's EMI/Berlin One, Six, Two, Four, and Five, myself. _;D_

Although I think he does _Tapiola _and _The Swan of Tuonela_ better on his sixties and eighties DG endeavors--- by an order of magnitude. The readings are tremendously finessed and exotic sounding.


----------



## fjf

Evening piano...


----------



## Guest

I wish this set included the Violin Concerto. Still, it's a fine collection and well recorded.


----------



## Guest

Whoa...when two masters of their respective styles unite, sparks fly! Excellent sound.


----------



## Kivimees

All this talk about Myaskovsky's no.6 inspired me to pull out this CD:


----------



## maestro267

To my all-*Penderecki* programme then. I've chosen one of his early experimental works, a symphony, a concerto and a choral/orchestral work, all genres he has made huge contributions to through his career.

Fluorescences (1962)
Symphony No. 2 (1980)
Piano Concerto (2007)
Credo (1998)

All from the Naxos series of recordings conducted by Antoni Wit.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Robert Simpson
String Quartet No. 14
String Quartet No. 15
Quintet For Clarinet, Bass Clarinet & String Trio*
Vanbrugh Quartet, Joy Farrall (Clarinet), Fiona Cross (Bass clarinet)
[Hyperion, 1993]


----------



## joen_cph

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One of the best Finns. The first piece on this disc I heard live played by the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra earlier this year conducted by Olli Mustonen. That was my introduction to the works of this amazing composer.


This is a better recording of the fascinating little work _Durch einen Spiegel _ than the one on the Finlandia label.


----------



## George O

Kivimees said:


> All this talk about Myaskovsky's no.6 inspired me to pull out this CD:
> 
> View attachment 56767


I bet it's been played more this week in this forum than by everyone else in the world in the last year.


----------



## Balthazar

Taking a day of rest from my piano trio survey to listen to *Myaskovsky's Sixth Symphony* on the net for Saturday Symphony and take in some sacred music:

*Rossini's Stabat Mater* with Netrebko, DiDonato, Brownlee, and D'Arcangelo under Pappano
*Verdi's Quattro Pezzi Sacri* with Yvonne Minton and the LA Philharmonic under Mehta
*Beethoven's Missa Solemnis* with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra under Bernstein


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Lyra Angelica
_


















Scriabin:_ Enigme, Op. 57, No. 2_; _Caresse dansee, Op. 37, No.2_; _Sonata No. 10, Op. 70_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to my Beethoven's 9th Symphony cd, conducted by Karajan.


----------



## starthrower

Marschallin Blair said:


> Is the Alain on Erato a powerful-sounding recording? What's the post powerfully-engineered Bach organ music you've heard? I'm really out to sea without a compass with Bach's organ _oeuvre_, which is inexcusably outside of my ken.


There's actually two Alain boxes on Erato. The one pictured in Stlukesohio's post is the older one. There's a latter digital box too. I'd like to get the Hans Faugius box on BIS, but I don't have an SACD player. This thread might help. http://www.talkclassical.com/27711-best-bach-complete-organ.html


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony is a very fascinating work; once you get to know it, you realize that it's as compact as it can possibly be, and that all of the themes are related.
> 
> If you're having a hard time with it, perhaps Simon Rattle's recording of Schoenberg's own alternate version for full late Romantic orchestra might help. It sounds much like Strauss:


Thanks Mahlerian. That will certainly be worth a try. I find that the more versions I listen to, the easier it is to become accustomed to a particular work.

And this has the added benefit of Schönberg's transcription of the Brahms Quintet, which offers a very pleasant half hour.


----------



## jim prideaux

Badinerie said:


> Received this yesterday from the Postie. Decided to listen to Karelia first as I have a few versions to compare with.
> Certainly the slowest paced Karelia I've heard The intermezzo a full 25 seconds longer than Barbirolli's or Gibson's but its a _Massive_ performance the Alla Marcia is epic!
> Finlandia is just starting...and Eek! run away! :lol:
> Wonderful sound recordings a _real_ blast from the past.The Brass at the beginning of Finlandia is razor sharp and has lush strings to follow. Pace a bit slow still, almost hesitant in places, but so what? Its pure distilled Herbie!
> Brilliant stuff. Tonight if I get the chance I'll start working my way through the set with the first symphony.


as I regularly work in your 'neck of the woods' I am surprised you have not heard this recording of the Karelia Suite belting out from a Golf as it navigates the delights of the A1231-to my ears the pace is just spot on, the whole box set is downright marvellous-and this from someone reluctant for years to accept all the HvK 'mythology'!

anyway....back to Jarvi, the Khatchaturian and Kabalevsky violin concertos-as mentioned earlier-what a disc!


----------



## MagneticGhost

jim prideaux said:


> Khatchaturian and Kabalevsky violin concertos-Jarvi,the SNO and Lydia Mordokovitch.....
> 
> great pieces, great recording!-combination of Jarvi and Chandos really does generally deliver, no doubt!


Glad to see you're still getting maximum enjoyment out of this disc. One for my desert island.


----------



## Bruce

starthrower said:


> I should listen to more Bach organ music. I have just one Alain compilation disc, and a single E. Power Biggs CD. In comparison, I prefer Biggs's phrasing on the famous Toccata and Fugue in D Minor.


I think Biggs was one of the greatest of Bach organists. I've read that he was criticized for playing Bach too "straight", i.e., not adding enough expression to the works. But I think Bach sounds best this way.

Walcha and Rübsam are also tremendous organists; if you're looking for interpreters of Bach, you can't go far wrong with either of them.


----------



## cjvinthechair

You've been spared a concert for a while - inspiration; nil as usual, so go with the date '23' :
Humphrey Searle - Symphony no. 1 op. 23 



Alexander Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony, composed 1922-23 



Franz Shreker - Chamber Symphony for 23 solo instruments 



Leif Segerstam - Symphony no. 23 



Nikolai Myaskovsky - Symphony no. 23


----------



## Chronochromie

This on Spotify.







Martinu, Hindemith and Honegger Cello concertos. It's very good, and the first time I hear Martinu and Hindemith.


----------



## Bruce

maestro267 said:


> To my all-*Penderecki* programme then. I've chosen one of his early experimental works, a symphony, a concerto and a choral/orchestral work, all genres he has made huge contributions to through his career.
> 
> Fluorescences (1962)
> Symphony No. 2 (1980)
> Piano Concerto (2007)
> Credo (1998)
> 
> All from the Naxos series of recordings conducted by Antoni Wit.


I'm not familiar with the first 2, but the Piano Concerto and Credo are very enjoyable.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Staying with my Brahms themed listening of the last few days, I have shifted into the realm of Chamber Music to start the *Amadeus Quartet (et al.) Complete String Quartet/Quintet/Sextets box *which has sat in shrink wrap (a.k.a stasis) for too long.

I am beginning with disc 1, String Quartets No. 1 & 2 (Op. 50 in C Minor and A Minor respectively).

From the opening movement, Brahms' has pulled me into a vibrant and beautiful sound world and I am hooked. Truly beautiful music performed fantastically by the Amadeus Quartet. :angel:

This disc is going to be residing in my HiFi for another couple of listens this evening.


----------



## senza sordino

Doing some String Quartet homework over the past couple of days
LvB String Quartets #7 and #10 "harp"








Fauré and Franck string quartets. The Fauré is gorgeous, and the Franck....well to be frank, the first movement meandered too much for a romantic piece, but the final movement made up for this, it's wild and intense and well worth the wait. 








from the local library
Elliot Carter String Quartets 2&3. This needs another listen or two or three. The third string quartet was more interesting, but Carter's music is so difficult for me to understand. 








from Spotify 
Ligeti String Quartet #2. Pretty cool stuff. I love it when composers take string instruments to their limits.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Rodriquez red-line's it on _Rachmaninov's First Piano Sonata._ He's playing to the limits of his abilities, which are not inconsiderable. Absolutely fierce attack. Superb.










I marvel at Richter's _control _in _"The Ballet of the Chickens in Their Shells"_ and _"Samuel Goldenberg and Schmuyle"_ from_ Pictures at an Exhibition_.










Tchaikovsky: _Festival Coronation March
_









Ahhhhhh. . . 'no.' Way too heavy in tone for my tastes.


----------



## Bruce

Piano music for me today:

David MacBride - Two Sonatas after Scarlatti (MacBride playing)









I don't detect much Scarlatti here, but they're pleasant enough pieces, about 4 minutes each. The cover art is a little baffling, though.

Fitkin - Relent for Solo Piano (Kathryn Stott)









This is kind of minimalistic; I can hear influences from Philip Glass, but Fitkin certainly has his own voice. A little more harmonic variation, I'd say, than in much of Glass's work.

Mendelssohn - Piano Sonata in E, Op. 6 - Perahia









What a pleasant little gem this is! It's the first time I've heard this. Clearly it is youthful Mendelssohn, lacking the polish of his later works, but is still a very attractive sonata.

And a couple pieces by Liszt, all from









Another of those $ bargains from Amazon. I listened to

Gondoliera from Venezia and Napoli played by Peter Schmalfuss
The Sextet from Lucia di Lammermoor played by Alfred Brendel (a rather old recording, sounds mono)
Transcriptions from 3 of Schubert's Schwanengesänge played by Yuri Rozum

Bach - Prelude and Fugue in A minor BWV 543 played by John Browning









Which I was a little disappointed in. I think Browning is (or rather, was--RIP) a great pianist. His recordings of Prokofiev's Piano Concerti are my favorites. In this case, the recording didn't help. It was a live recording, and sounded quite old. Beyond that, however, I just didn't feel that Browning quite captured the same sense of movement that should come through on a Bach P&F.

And closed up with a few short pieces by Beethoven, played by Ivan Moravec.

Bagatelle in A, Op. 33, No. 4
Für Elise

How many times can one take Für Elise? Yet when I heard this played by Moravec, it was like hearing it for the first time. What a wonderful pianist!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 20 in D minor and No. 21 in C major
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## Haydn man

A great disc for a Sunday evening when you don't want anything too serious 
Handley is your man with the Brits


----------



## Jos

Domenico Scarlatti
33 sonaten, Christian Zacharias


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 194 "O greatly longed-for feast of joy"

For Trinity Sunday - Leipzig, 1723

Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 32 in G minor (Emanuel Ax).









Such a great Haydn interpreter, imo. Very lyrical.

J. S. Bach - Christmas Oratorio (Diego Fasolis; Dawson; Landauer; Daniels; Mertens; Coro della Radio Svizzera, Lugano; I Barocchisti).









What an amazing work by Bach, probably my favourite by him so far.


----------



## Badinerie

jim prideaux said:


> as I regularly work in your 'neck of the woods' I am surprised you have not heard this recording of the Karelia Suite belting out from a Golf as it navigates the delights of the A1231-to my ears the pace is just spot on, the whole box set is downright marvellous-and this from someone reluctant for years to accept all the HvK 'mythology'!
> 
> anyway....back to Jarvi, the Khatchaturian and Kabalevsky violin concertos-as mentioned earlier-what a disc!


I've finished off the rest of disc four En Saga, Tuonela, Valse Triste and Tapiola.
En Saga was ok, a little uninspired though. Tuonela simply stunning. Valse triste, possibly best I've heard yet! Tapiola, ok, for me I cant get over Boult's Transendental rendition with the LSO but this one was 'Ball park'! I'll have to wait for the rest till tomorrow. I'm very happy with the set so far!


----------



## ptr

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I am now hearing Bach's Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1, 2 und 3 and the Violin Concerto in E
> 
> After that, I will hear Xenakis' Metastasis, Pithoprakta, ST/48, Achorripsis, Syrmos and Hiketidès
> 
> Xenakis after Bach?! Isn't there a law against that somewhere? If not, there certainly should be. Rather like Haggis after Prime Rib.


Law?, only in ArtMusic's dreams!, me thinks that there is a great kinship between JSB and Xenakis! Both have an abundant sparseness in their music!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## LancsMan

*Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 5, 7, 8 & 9* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Istvan Kertesz on Decca








I must say I enjoy Dvorak, more particularly when he's happy and unbuttoned, with plenty of 'folk' influence. I'm slightly less convinced by Dvorak in serious mood. So I prefer Dvorak's 8th Symphony to his 7th (where he appears to be trying to write a Brahms symphony - but Brahms does it better).

This recording is very good I'd say. Such a lot of positive feeling music on these two discs.


----------



## JACE

Last night's listening:









Walton: Symphony No. 1 / Vernon Handley, Royal Liverpool PO









Hindemith: Mathis der Maler; Symphonic Metamorphoses of Themes by Weber / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O









Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 2 / Antal Dorati, New Philharmonia O


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roy Harris, Symphony No. 3.* *Delius, Florida Suite
*


----------



## JACE

Today's listening:









Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet; Francesca da Rimini / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O









Respighi: Pines of Rome; Fountains of Rome / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO









Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé O

The more I listen to Barbirolli's Sibelius, the more impressed I become.

This isn't a 'young man's Sibelius'; instead, Barbirolli's interpretations seem to recall the hero of Tennyson's "Ulysses." Like that hero, this music is still epic, still grand -- but it's tempered by time and age:

_We are not now that strength which in old days
Moved earth and heaven, that which we are, we are;
One equal temper of heroic hearts,
Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will
To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield._


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair- Is the Alain on Erato a powerful-sounding recording? What's the post powerfully-engineered Bach organ music you've heard? I'm really out to sea without a compass with Bach's organ oeuvre, which is inexcusably outside of my ken.

I would say that Alain's playing is more elegant and transparent rather than presenting a wall of sound. Hurford's is the most powerful IMO but the complete box set is OOP and quite pricey. The Decca two-disc set is still in print and a solid introduction to these works. Personally I like Hurford and Alain best... for different reasons.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Today's listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet; Francesca da Rimini / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respighi: Pines of Rome; Fountains of Rome / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé O
> 
> The more I listen to Barbirolli's Sibelius, the more impressed I become.
> 
> This isn't a "young man's Sibelius"; instead, Barbirolli's interpretations seem to recall the hero of Tennyson's Ulysses. The music is still grand, but it's inevitably tempered by time and age:
> 
> _We are not now that strength which in old days
> Moved earth and heaven, that which we are, we are;
> One equal temper of heroic hearts,
> Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will
> To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield. _


I love the music (of course) and I love that _Romeo and Juliette_ _COV-ER_!-- Thanks for posting it. I've never seen it.


----------



## Albert7

Emerson String Quartet's version of Bartok's 6 String Quartets from Apple Lossless tracks:


----------



## hpowders

albertfallickwang said:


> Emerson String Quartet's version of Bartok's 6 String Quartets from Apple Lossless tracks:
> 
> View attachment 56792


I have this and like it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Sur Incises
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Malkki


----------



## Itullian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Marschallin Blair- Is the Alain on Erato a powerful-sounding recording? What's the post powerfully-engineered Bach organ music you've heard? I'm really out to sea without a compass with Bach's organ oeuvre, which is inexcusably outside of my ken.
> 
> I would say that Alain's playing is more elegant and transparent rather than presenting a wall of sound. Hurford's is the most powerful IMO but the complete box set is OOP and quite pricey. The Decca two-disc set is still in print and a solid introduction to these works. Personally I like Hurford and Alain best... for different reasons.


Best Bach organ recordings I've heard are Kevin Bpwyer's set on Nimbus.
Wonderful sound and playing,,,fwiw.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> I've heard Adams' "Son of Chamber Symphony" once or twice, not really enough to remember much about it besides a similarity in the final movement to Nixon in China's news aria (and...a garbage can lid as percussion?). I do remember a pretty amusing quote from Schoenberg in his 90s Chamber Symphony, though, right at the end.


Mahlerian, I was wrong that Schoenberg inspired Adams's Son of Chamber Symphony. It was actually his Chamber Symphony (surprise!) Here's where he writes about the relationship with Schoeberg's work.

http://www.earbox.com/chamber-music/chamber-symphony


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ferneyhough- Chronos Aion for large chamber ensemble (2008)


----------



## George O

George Walker (1922-)

The Music of George Walker

Sonata #2 for Violin & Piano (1979)

Five Fancies for Clarinet & Piano Four Hands (1975)

Gino Raffaeli, violin
Lois Rova, piano
Carmelo Galante, clarinet
Ted Baker, piano
Frank Carliss, piano

Lyric for Strings (1946)

Prelude & Caprice for Piano (1945 and 1940)

Spatials (1961)

Variations on a Kentucky Folk Song (1953)

Joyce Flissler, violin
Gregory Walker, violin
Robert Glazer, viola
Avron Coleman, cello
George Walker, piano

on Orion (Malibu, California), from 1983

Unsealed today!


----------



## Itullian

Just my style. Great


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Q quam gloriosum*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Benjamin Britten
The Red Cockatoo
The Holy Sonnets of John Donne
and other songs*
Ian Bostridge, Graham Johnson
[Hyperion, rec. 1995]










*Cesar Franck
String Quartet In D*
Dante Quartet [Hyperion, rec. 2008]


----------



## pmsummer

CHOMINCIAMENTO DI GIOIA
_Virtuoso Dance-Music from the Time of Boccaccio's Decamerone_
*Ensemble Unicorn*

Naxos


----------



## Triplets

Mahler, 9th Symphony, Levine/Philadelphia. A solid recording from a Conductor underrated in this Composer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My last listening of the weekend.

*Alfred Schnittke
String Quartet No. 1 (1966)
Canon in Memory of I. Stravinsky (1971)
String Quartet No. 2 (1980)
String Quartet No. 3 (1983)*
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1998]

Schnittke's third string quartet seems a standout work of great distinction.


----------



## Autocrat

Elvis Costello, Il Sogno Suite.









London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## millionrainbows

Roger Sessions (1896-1985): 
Piano Sonata No. 3
I. Adagio e misterioso - Sostenuto
II. Molto allegro e con fuoco
III. Lento e molto tranquillo (In memoriam: November 22, 1963)

Robert Helps, piano

After discussing Debussy and his use of music to evoke or emulate poetic imagery and nature scapes _(Debussy and Impressionism), _I began to wonder if other composers did this in sneakier, more abstract ways; using music as an expression of their thought, perhaps even of specific occurrences.

So after viewing a retrospective of the Kennedy assassination on PBS, I felt compelled, as I always do around this time in November, to listen to *Roger Sessions' Piano Sonata No. 3,* with its memoriam to that fateful day.

Would I hear any correspondences, any allusions, however abstract, to the events of the JFK assassination? I will give it a try.

With the details of the presidential shooting still fresh in my mind from watching the PBS documentary, I listened.

As the piece opens, I hear an ascending thematic line, plodding along dissonantly, wandering its way upward...maybe this was Lee Harvey Oswald, working his way up old wooden stairs, into the upper floor of the Texas Book Depository. A stretch, but...anything is possible with the imagination.

The music settles down, as Oswald, looking for the best vantage point, clears a spot by the window, and prepares some crates of books to support his rifle. There! At about 2:36, was that...three outbursts? Three accents? Three crushing dissonances? Perhaps this is an allusion to the three gunshots.

This area is surrounded by dissonant unrest, with crushing bass-register clusters which are unclear, muddy, dark, disturbing.

This might be; who knows? At least now, I am listening to this piece in a way I never did before.


----------



## starthrower

Great recording and performance here.


----------



## Vasks

JACE said:


> Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet; Francesca da Rimini / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia


I never knew Ormandy recorded "Francesca"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockeghem, Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini*


----------



## Badinerie

Vasks said:


> I never knew Ormandy recorded "Francesca"


He's no Vernon Handley but he'll do


----------



## brotagonist

I am listening to one of my newly arrived recordings for the first time:









BA Zimmermann : Cello Concerto, Antiphonen, Impromptu, Photoptosis
Siegfried Palm, Eckart Schloifer, Hans Zender/RSO Saarbrücken

I admit that I am somewhat disappointed. I had listened to a number of Zimmermann's works on YT and I was pretty sure I had heard these, too. Apparently not. I think the works also appear on recordings on Wergo. Perhaps it is that these cpo recordings are less energetic and impassioned?

The Cello Concerto and Antiphonen (for Viola and large ensemble) could be described as Luigi Nono (in his late, spare, nothing-much-happens style) meets John Zorn: there are lengthy expanses of stark Darmstadt atonality interspersed with brief bursts of energetic skewed jazz dissonances.

Impromptu is better. It has more a Ligeti Ramifications style. Photoptosis, too, appeals to me more this first time around. I might also categorize it in the Ligeti-ish vein. These two pieces redeem the purchase, at least 

I probably should have spent the extra $5 and gotten one of the Wergo discs  if I really had to have some of Zimmermann's instrumental works. Then again, it might reveal itself to be more to my liking after a few listens. The coming days will tell. My purchasing record for appeal is somewhere around 99.99% and this one isn't a total flop--if it even is one--so I don't feel totally disheartened


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Mahler, 9th Symphony, Levine/Philadelphia. A solid recording from a Conductor underrated in this Composer.


Underrated? His Mahler is well-known and respected highly. I wish Levine did more Mahler; less opera; less eating.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> He's no Vernon Handley but he'll do


. . . or Stokowski or Svetlanov for that matter.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For Kiri and Frederica


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> Underrated? His Mahler is well-known and respected highly. I wish Levine did more Mahler; less opera; less eating.


Yet his name never seems to crop up in critical discussions ofthe great Mahler Conductors. I'd much rather hear his Mahler than Boulez, whose name usually does.


----------



## Triplets

Vasks said:


> I never knew Ormandy recorded "Francesca"


Probably the same recording shown in the lp picture is included in the 12 CD Ormandy/Tchaikovsky Sony box, which goes for about $20 before P&H.


----------



## George O

Triplets said:


> Mahler, 9th Symphony, Levine/Philadelphia. A solid recording from a Conductor underrated in this Composer.


Agreed. I think Levine is one of the very best Mahler conductors. Is there a better 7th?


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Yet his name never seems to crop up in critical discussions ofthe great Mahler Conductors. I'd much rather hear his Mahler than Boulez, whose name usually does.


In the 1980's?? or so he recorded some highly acclaimed Mahler. I taped a terrific Mahler 7 from the Salzburg Festival.
I can only guess that he wished to devote all his time to opera.
Since Mahler is my favorite composer, I truly felt the loss.
James Levine was a great Mahler conductor. I hope he returns to it!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm going to have a Mozart night. Starting with....

W. A. Mozart: Symphony nº 41 "Jupiter" - Lorin Maazel - Sinfónica de Galicia .


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm going to have a Mozart night. Starting with....
> 
> W. A. Mozart: Symphony nº 41 "Jupiter" - Lorin Maazel - Sinfónica de Galicia .


36 is my fav


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> 36 is my fav


I'm not sure if I've heard that one. So I'll listen to it next.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I find Dutoit's _Symphonie en si bemol _a bit reserved for my taste _vis a vis_ the Tortelier on Chandos and especially the passionate Plasson on EMI.










I absolutely love Pierre Amoyal, Pascal Roge, and Quatuor Ysaye's treatment of the_ Concert, Op. 21_, which I'm hearing for the first time. . . _again_--- and now for a _second time_ this afternoon.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Symphony # 36 "Linz" - CARLOS KLEIBER / VIENNA PHILHARMONIC .


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mozart Symphony # 36 "Linz" - CARLOS KLEIBER / VIENNA PHILHARMONIC .


watched it the other night.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mozart Symphony # 36 "Linz" - CARLOS KLEIBER / VIENNA PHILHARMONIC .


Kleiber conducts it like its Beethoven. I love it. Thanks.


----------



## Mahlerian

Triplets said:


> Mahler, 9th Symphony, Levine/Philadelphia. A solid recording from a Conductor underrated in this Composer.


I heard a live Mahler 6th at Tanglewood under Levine a few years ago; it was a memorable concert, although I remember several people getting up and leaving before the end.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

ANNE SOPHIE-MUTTER - Mozart Violin Concerto # 5 ~ Camerata Salzburg


----------



## Cosmos

Cesar Franck's Violin Sonata. Great so far, made me realize I don't listen to enough Franck for my own good


----------



## hpowders

Yes. The Franck Violin Sonata is a fabulous work demonstrated by the fact that so many great violinists have recorded it.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been slow to get around to it, but I am presently listening to a second version of this week's SS:

Myaskovsky : S'y 6 "Revolutionary"
Svetlanov/RFA SO


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Serenade i H [B-flat Major] nr.10 for blæsere, Gran Partita KV 361 (anno 1781)


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mozart - Serenade i H [B-flat Major] nr.10 for blæsere, Gran Partita KV 361 (anno 1781)


One of Mozart's greatest masterpieces-the Gran Partita K361. Absolutely astonishing and delightful! Nobody wrote better for winds, the clarinet in particular, than Mozart.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Does _anyone_ do "_Aprite, presto, aprite_" cuter than Anna Moffo and Fiorenza Cossotto?










Act I quartet: "_Mir ist so wunderbar_," -- I don't have the words to convey how lovely the caliber of the music making and the singing is in this. Helga Dernesch's Leonore is absolutely sublime.


----------



## Weston

JACE said:


> Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet; Francesca da Rimini / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O


While others have noticed it, the illustrator in me is also curious about this cover art. Do you know if it is credited? (Albums covers often aren't.) It looks a little like the work Leo and Diane Dillon.


----------



## Weston

*Crumb: Black Angels (Images I), for electric string quartet *
Kronos Quartet









A little pleasant chamber music to bring the weekend toward its close. Oddly enough I had trouble hearing some of this as the clothes dryer is running and some of the work is very delicate. This must encompass the widest dynamic range of any string quartet work ever -- though I don't suppose it could be called a proper string quartet. It only has three movements! 

*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 in Fm, Op. 10*
Bernard Haitink / London Philharmonic Orchestra









I can't say I enjoy the first movement much when the young Shostakovich goes into a quasi-comedic burlesque mode, but the rest of the work is quite a ride. Impressive.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E Flat Major, Op.82*
Paavo Berglund / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









This is reported as one of Sibelius' most popular symphonies, but I seem to know it the least. I have trouble grasping and remembering any themes. It's all swelling chordal crescendos, scales and arpeggios, pleasant though. I think I enjoy the 6th more.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Symphony No. 4, _The Inextinguishable_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Concerto D Minor K466 Freiburger Mozart-Orchester, Michael Erren,Valentina Lisitsa


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... I did end up going with Bach's flute sonatas... played by a local boy made good... Joshua Smith, principle flute of the Cleveland Orchestra:










Following Bach? Tchaikovsky:










Listened to the whole lush ballet. The only thing I don't like is the crappy cover.

This would have been far more suitable:


----------



## JACE

Weston said:


> While others have noticed it, the illustrator in me is also curious about this cover art. Do you know if it is credited? (Albums covers often aren't.) It looks a little like the work Leo and Diane Dillon.


The cover illustration is credited to Chris Duke.

I'm not otherwise familiar with that name. You?


----------



## Pugg

upload an image

From the *Bernstein* box

[Disc14]
*Copeland*: "Piano Concerto"
[Soloist] *Aaron Copland* (P), the New York Philharmonic (January 13, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
*William Schuman*: "Concerto on Old English Rounds"
New York Philharmonic (April 17th & the 19th, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
*William Schumann*: "To Thee Old Cause"
[Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic (November 22, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Pugg

​Followed by *Mozart/ Barenboim*. No 1 -2-3-4


----------



## Mahlerian

Finishing this, which I've been going through one act at a time over the last few days:

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Kollo, Meier, Bayreuth Festspiele, cond. Barenboim


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W.A.Mozart: Piano and Winds K.452 Shirinyan,Bullen,Kruse,Boudreault,Wijma, International Festival .


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 10th Symphony. This is from a broadast of the Thornton School of Music, not sure who's conducting. But they're doing a real bang-up job so far! What a great piece this is.

Added: Over now. It was the Thornton Symphony, cond. Carl St. Clair. Good job, fellows!


----------



## Bruce

Bach's St. Matthew Passion to close out the weekend.









I'm too much of a sucker for those cheap sets. But this is a pretty good recording.

I won't finish the passion today; it's too long. It will also take a big chunk of my Monday.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act I: "_Come scoglio"_

Kiri and Elisabeth are my favorite Fiordiligis-- but Elisabeth just completely owns the dramatic inflections of the role like no one I've ever heard.


----------



## starthrower

Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon and Strings
Nobilissima Visione Suite


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante K 364 E flat major Kremer, Kashkashian, N Harnoncourt .


----------



## opus55

My weekend listening.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> View attachment 56815
> View attachment 56816
> View attachment 56817
> View attachment 56818
> 
> 
> My weekend listening.


I'd love to hear about that Sumi Jo_ Le Comte Ory_ if, given the chance, you so incline. _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Feast Of Fools" - Philip Pickett, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berg: Violin Concerto (Mutter, Levine); Carter: string quartets 2-4 (Pacifica)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

God are the little choruses in this fun!


----------



## Jeff W

*Gym update*









Earlier at the gym: Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 & 7. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. The 1963 set.


----------



## joen_cph

"A Hero of Our Time", contemporary orchestral:
*Aschaffenburg*: _Oboe Concerto _+ orchestral works by *Edward Miller *& *Edwin London*.
The neo-romantic oboe concerto has gained some reputation, but I found all three works disappointing, a lot of movie music cliches, IMHO. Martinu´s, H.D. Koppel´s and Strauss`are among the better 20th-century oboe concertos, I think.









*Hans Henrik Nordstrøm * edition, vol.5 / classico label
Nordstrøm (b.1947- http://www.nordstroem.dk/uk/index.html ) is obviously drawn to the nature, traditions and culture of Northern Europe, including the ancient monuments of Brittany and the nature of Iceland, the Faroe islands & other remote places, as reflected in his choice of titles and inspirations. Somewhat discreet and introvert, his music doesn´t catch immediately, but there is something to it & I expect to gradually explore it further. This CD is probably one of the best introductions to him.









*Dutilleux*: _Correspondances, Cello Concerto Tout un Monde Lointain, The Shadows of Time _/Salonen /dg
Based on a first hearing only, this is not one of the best Dutilleux CDs, IMO. The two works with vocal soloists are less to my taste, and though Karttunen is often a great cellist, in this case the playing seems a bit rushed. Moreover the sound of the recording is a bit cramped, IMO.


----------



## Pugg

hpowders said:


> I have this and the rare times I listen to it, is for Bernstein's wonderful conducting of this colorful score.


I found the sound also stunning , I do like Horne very much and Maliponte is also a fine voice.
And what about that *lavish* libretto.....:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Opera takes a lot out of me, but I finally managed to get a start on Berg's Lulu tonight, all of Act One, despite the somewhat advanced hour.









Boulez/Orchester des Pariser Opers

I can hear where Zimmermann got his inspiration for Die Soldaten, which I have enjoyed greatly. This is likewise marvellous. As I don't know the story, I have, as with Wagner's Parsifal, followed the libretto. With Berg's Wozzeck, there was no libretto included and I got along fine without; that would be mostly impossible with Lulu, as the salvos are impassioned and unspeechlike.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've heard Paul O'Dette's Bach recordings and now I think I'll give this a spin which I haven't listened to as much. I am not the biggest fan of all this Albéniz and Granados on the guitar, but *Santiago de Murcia* (circa 1682-17??) is so cool. 
The performances on this recording typically feature a style of improvisation called _diferencias_ which is essentially improvised variations over a chord progression/ground bass.


----------



## Blancrocher

Janacek: string quartets (Emerson); Glagolitic Mass, Taras Bulba (Ancerl)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Blithely elegant Schubert 5 to brighten up a very dull morning.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I find Dutoit's _Symphonie en si bemol _a bit reserved for my taste _vis a vis_ the Tortelier on Chandos and especially the passionate Plasson on EMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love Pierre Amoyal, Pascal Roge, and Quatuor Ysaye's treatment of the_ Concert, Op. 21_, which I'm hearing for the first time. . . _again_--- and now for a _second time_ this afternoon.


I love the Chuasson Concert, which was my main reason for buying that two disc set. Not a big fan of the baritone voice in the _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_ though. Give me Baker, or De Los Angeles, or Teyte any day.


----------



## Haydn man

Cosmos said:


> Cesar Franck's Violin Sonata. Great so far, made me realize I don't listen to enough Franck for my own good


 My wife and I had the great pleasure of listening to Kyung Wha Chung playing this on Saturday evening in Liverpool. It would be fair to say it was superb


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Symphony No. 40 in G minor (Sir John Eliot Gardiner; The English Baroque Soloists).


----------



## Haydn man

On Spotify and a good way to start the day


----------



## Jeff W

Battling insomnia... 

Listening to a local chamber music concert rebroadcast from WMHT. The American String Quartet played:

Haydn: String Quartet in C, Op. 76, No. 3 “Emperor”
Mendelssohn: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 12
Brahms: String Quartet in A Minor, Op. 51, No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

Edmund Rubbra

Four Medieval Latin Lyrics
Five Spencer Sonnets
Amoretti
Sinfonietta

Martin Hill, tenor, David Wilson-Johnson, baritone, Hans-Hubert Schonzeler, cond.


----------



## Bas

Gaetano Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
By Joan Sutherland [soprano], Renato Cioni [tenor], Robert Merrill [baritone], Cesarre Siepi [tenor], Kenneth MacDonald [tenor], Rinaldo Pelizoni [tenor], Orchestra and Choir Academia di Santa Cecilia Roma, Sir John Pritchard [dir.], on Decca


----------



## SimonNZ

Britten's Les Illuminations - Martyn Hill, tenor, Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just some nice stuff I'm not too familiar with on a calm evening at home.


----------



## Weston

JACE said:


> The cover illustration is credited to Chris Duke.
> 
> I'm not otherwise familiar with that name. You?


Me neither, but it's nicely done. Thanks.


----------



## aleazk

*Boulez* - _Sur Incises_


----------



## jim prideaux

been to work,now shifting newly arrived CD on to my Ipod for inaugural listen while at the gym-well aware of many of the reservations about this man's music but looking forward to it nonetheless.........

Grechaninov-1st Symphony, Snowflakes and Missa Sancti spiritus-Polyansky, Russian State S.O. and the Russian State Symphonic Capella


----------



## mirepoix

Barber: String Quartet - Tokyo String Quartet.









"It's really, really, _really_ passionate!" Yes, it is.

(A longer lens would have helped flatten the perspective even more, but this is neither the time or place for such critique)


----------



## ptr

*Kalevi Aho* - _Symphony No 8_ for organ and orchestra (1993) / _Pergamon_ (1990) für 4 Orchestergruppen, 4 Rezitatoren und Orgel (Text: Peter Weiss) (*Bis*)










Hans-Ola Ericsson, organ; Lahti Symphony Orchestra u. Osmo Vänskä (Lili Paasikivi, Eeva-Liisa Saarinen, Tom Nyman, Matti Lehtinen, reciters in Pergamon)

*Kalevi Aho* - _Concerto for Horn and Chamber Orchestra_ (2011) / Acht Jahreszeiten (Eight Seasons) (2011) _Concerto for Theremin and Chamber Orchestra_ (Bis)










Carolina Eyck, theremin; Annu Salminen, horn, Lapland Chamber Orchestra u. John Storgårds

I might be growing into Aho's orchestral music even if I still don't think that it s that special!

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

Paired with warm rain and Monday morning coffee.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Gesualdo: Madrigals book 5. It was specifically this book of madrigals which made me reconsider this incredibly powerful genre of vocal muisc!


----------



## mirepoix

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 - members of the Amadeus Quartet and Murray Perahia.









While I haven't heard many performances of this in order to compare, I'm fairly sure that this one is among the most _spirited_.


----------



## Badinerie

Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra; Shostakovich Symphony no 5.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach - Art of Fugue (excerpts; Gould)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : La Traviata.*
Scotto/ Krauss/ Bruson.
*Riccardo Muti *conducting .
If only this recording was made 10 years before 1982, this could have bean a real classic.


----------



## JACE

Last night's listening:









*Prokofiev - Violin Sonata No. 1 / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman*
A fine reading, but my LP is a bit scratched/worn. 









*Ravel: Ma Mère L'oye (Complete Ballet) / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Minnesota Orchestra*
Superb interpretation & stellar recorded sound.









*Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Pages" / Gabrieli String Quartet*


----------



## JACE

Morning commute music:










*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, London SO*

Fantastic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, String Quartet No. 11*

All this for a $10 download? Wow.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pletnev's _Isle of the Dead_









Ashkenazy's _Rach Two_









Oramo _Pohjola's Daughter_


----------



## Orfeo

*Modest Mussorgsky*
Opera in five acts "Khovanshchina."
-Aage Haugland, Vladimir Atlantov, Popov, Kotsherga, Zednik, et al.
-Concert Chorus & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera, Slovak Philharmonic Choir, Vienna Boys Choir/Claudio Abbado.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Manfred Symphony, op. 58.
-Rod Elms, organ.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Yuri Simonov.

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*
Three Musical Tableaux from "The Song of Ossian", op. 56.
-The State Radio Symphony of the USSR/Nikolai Golovanov.

*Mily Balakirev*
Symphonic Poem "Tamara."
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergei Lyapunov*
Symphonic Poem "Hashish."
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Poems "Prince Rostislav" & "The Isle of the Dead."
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Poem "Stenka Razin."
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schnittke* birthday (1934).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets Nos. 27, 23, 24.*


----------



## jim prideaux

impressed immediately by Grechaninov 1st Symphony-will never change the world but who cares!-oddly enough when I reflect on my recent encounters with Russian composers that I had no real knowledge of it is Taneyev who has disappointed.....

back to the great 27th Symphony by Myaskovsky-I have actually rationed my listening to this work to avoid over familiarity-what a piece!!!!!!-Svetlanov delivers, although increasingly tempted by the Polyansky recording on Chandos.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mara Stader *, soprano.
Beautiful voice.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Britten's own recording of this wonderfully atmospheric chamber opera is still my favourite (and how clearly all these singers of a previous generation sing the English language). *The Turn of the Screw* was the first Britten opera I ever saw, and I'v seen quite a few different productions, all of which took very different approaches, but all of which were superbly realised. A Great work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Quartet*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - Piano Sonata No.32, performed by Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## pmsummer

ORGUES D'ALLEMAGNE
_Trebel: Orgue Johann George Stein pere (1777) de l'église paroissale_
*Johann Pachelbel*
_Altenbruch: Orgue Coci-Klapmeyer (1498-1730) de l'église Saint-Nicolas_
*Nikolaus Bruhns*
Helmut Winter; orgue

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mainly listening to the first 34 tracks which is the entire Leibowitz Beethoven symphony cycle, which can be had in digital form, along with a lot of other Beethoven tracks, for a measly $1.09 right here. Includes a review by TC member KenOC.


----------



## JACE

NP:










Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata; Vocalise | Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (arranged for cello & piano) / Leonard Elschenbroich, Alexei Grynyuk


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mozart Sinfonia Concertante K 364 E flat major Kremer, Kashkashian, N Harnoncourt .


Another one of Mozart's great masterpieces, the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, K364, which like K361 seems to be all but ignored on TC. Well at least we get a nice dose of Myaskovsky.


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Il divuvio universale" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Beethoven - Cello Sonata #3 (Fournier/DG)
Felix Mendelssohn - String Quintet #2 (Raphael Ens/Hyperion)*


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Another one of Mozart's great masterpieces, the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, K364, which like K361 seems to be all but ignored on TC. Well at least we get a nice dose of Myaskovsky.


Well, it's really not an _either/or_ proposition, is it hp?!? ...And the Myaskovsky was this weekend's Saturday Symphony, so that would account for its sudden burst of "popularity."

I doubt that there are few of us who would regard Myaskovsky as greater than Mozart! 

I'm just sayin...


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> W.A.Mozart: Piano and Winds K.452 Shirinyan,Bullen,Kruse,Boudreault,Wijma, International Festival .


You seem to be getting a healthy dose of delightful Mozart lately. Keep it up! Very nice!! :tiphat:

Nobody has to convince YOU!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beethoven: 32 Variations in C Minor, _a la_ Horowitz.

The high, biting treble; the thunderous bass; the flawless pyrotechnical runs. . . 'Horowitz.'


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Well, it's really not an _either/or_ proposition, is it hp?!? ...And the Myaskovsky was this weekend's Saturday Symphony, so that would account for its sudden burst of "popularity."
> 
> *I doubt that there are few of us who would regard Myaskovsky as greater than Mozart! *
> 
> I'm just sayin...


I'm glad you cleared that up for me. Alien visitors over the last few days would have thought otherwise.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Morning commute music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, London SO*
> 
> Fantastic.


The Rachmaninov Third piano concerto is the only work by this composer I have enjoyed over the years without considering it "dated". Hauntingly beautiful and exciting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tyberg, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up for me. Alien visitors over the last few days would have thought otherwise.


LOL. Sure thing!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> LOL. Sure thing!


I may be the only one on TC who hasn't heard the M 6 yet.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> I may be the only one on TC who hasn't heard the M 6 yet.


Lol.. Feels like it. I have yet to sample it's undoubted treasures too


----------



## fjf

The old man had a nice touch with the piano!


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> View attachment 56849
> 
> The old man had a nice touch with the piano!


Imagine hearing him perform in his prime though.


----------



## millionrainbows

Interesting, ethereal, well worth $5.98...


----------



## Haydn man

I am enjoying the quality of the playing and recording here


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR STRING ORCHESTRA
*Benjamin Britten*
Roger Best, viola
English String Orchestra
William Boughton, conductor

Nimbus


----------



## Jos

Found this in the crates for the horrible cover thread. Might as well give it a spin.

Paganini violinconcerto nr. 6 (op. posth.)
Salvatore Accardo
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

The orchestral accompaniment is by Frederico Mompello

Enjoyable, but it has lost the appeal it had when I was a teenager and just started discovering classical music.


----------



## JACE

Jos said:


> View attachment 56851
> 
> 
> Found this in the crates for the horrible cover thread. Might as well give it a spin.
> 
> Paganini violinconcerto nr. 6 (op. posth.)
> Salvatore Accardo
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


Wow! That cover is dreadful. Amazingly bad. And on a DG release, no less!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Ives: The Sonatas for Violin and Piano, Vols. I & II. (Folkways). Gilbert Kalish, pno; Paul Zukovsky, vln. Recorded 1964.

These are CD-Rs which Folkways is now issuing, of their back catalog. This is disappointing, I'd rather have a permanent CD. So I decided to put these 2 discs into i-tunes, and guess what? They're copy-protected. The first track goes in OK, but after that, they glitch out.

So, I figured a way around it: I copied the discs using Toast on an older Mac G4. This worked for some reason. Then I put the copies into i-tunes on my G5. 
This also worked, but it took about two hours per disc: apparently, there is some sort of encryption in there which slows the DVD player way down. Nonetheless, I finally got 'em in, and now I have copies, in case the original CD-R gets damaged. Hummph! The very idea of selling a CD-R as a CD in the first place!


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










Janáček: String Quartets Nos. 1 "Kreutzer" & 2 "Intimate Letters" / Melos Quartett

Thanks to whoever mentioned this a few days ago. It sounds great.


----------



## Jos

JACE said:


> Wow! That cover is dreadful. Amazingly bad. And on a DG release, no less!!!


Yeah JACE, it's from 1974, too much disco, I guess.

It is now in the appropriate thread too


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> Charles Ives: The Sonatas for Violin and Piano, Vols. I & II. (Folkways). Gilbert Kalish, pno; Paul Zukovsky, vln. Recorded 1964.


I love those recordings. :cheers:

When I was working on my Ives site years ago, a friend of mine made digital copies for me from his original LPs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 35 and 39.*

Mozart, old school.


----------



## MagneticGhost

This is a lovely recording of Mahler 6. George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.
I never hear Szell mentioned when people are discussing Mahlerian Conductors. But I think his version of no.4 is exceptional. This 6 is very good too.


----------



## Orfeo

hpowders said:


> The Rachmaninov Third piano concerto is the only work by this composer I have enjoyed over the years without considering it "dated". Hauntingly beautiful and exciting.


As well as Medtner's Third Piano Concerto (with a very arresting opening).


----------



## science

JACE said:


> NP via Spotify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janáček: String Quartets Nos. 1 "Kreutzer" & 2 "Intimate Letters" / Melos Quartett
> 
> Thanks to whoever mentioned this a few days ago. It sounds great.


I've been slowly shopping for a new recording of Janacek's SQs, and I'm happy to add this to the mix.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Mazurkas, Op. 24 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: The Magic Flute (Highlights), w. Bohm et al (rec.1964); Don Giovanni (Highlights), w. HvK et al (rec.1985); Requiem, w. Scherchen et al (rec.1958).

View attachment 56861


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I forgot how much I used to enjoy this! So awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still convinced this version is better than the other famous CD recording (although I do believe there is at least one more recording available on CD which I havent heard).


A ha! My time on earth has not been entirely in vain, for a few years ago I introduced a young aspiring composer (a communist at that time, he said, an Australian, and, what's more, a fan of Ligeti) to this recording....


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> I love those recordings. :cheers:
> 
> When I was working on my Ives site years ago, a friend of mine made digital copies for me from his original LPs.


The Folkways are a second choice for me; the better version was on a Nonesuch 2-LP, not released on CD yet.


----------



## millionrainbows

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I forgot how much I used to enjoy this! So awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still convinced this version is better than the other famous CD recording (although I do believe there is at least one more recording available on CD which I havent heard).


I think I saw this a couple of days ago at a used bookstore! I'll go get it immediately!


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> The Folkways are a second choice for me; the better version was on a Nonesuch 2-LP, not released on CD yet.


Another excellent version is Fulkerson and Shannon on Bridge:


----------



## George O

Brian Fennelly (1937- )

The Music of Brian Fennelly - Vol. 1

In Wildness is the Preservation of the World (Orchestral Fantasy After Thoreau)

Symphony Orchestra of the Czechoslovak Radio of Prague / Eduard Fischer

Sonata Seria

Empirical Rag

John Cobb, piano

on Serenus Recorded Edition (Hastings-on-Hudson, New York), from 1977?

sealed until now


----------



## millionrainbows

William Schuman (1910-1992): Symphony No. 3. Bernstein cond, NYP. Very American sounding (why?) yet colder and more objective, less sentimental than Copeland. A fascinating journey.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marschallin Blair said:


> Beethoven: 32 Variations in C Minor, _a la_ Horowitz.
> 
> The high, biting treble; the thunderous bass; the flawless pyrotechnical runs. . . 'Horowitz.'


Something about that picture, assisted by the mono color and shading, makes me think of Count Dracula.


----------



## JACE

NP:









*Rochberg: Symphony No. 5; Black Sounds; Transcendental Variations / Christopher Lyndon-Gee, Saarbrücken Radio SO*

It's been a long time since I played this. I'd forgotten how GOOD this music is. Very dramatic.


----------



## Vasks

George O said:


> sealed until now


My copy has been unsealed and sitting in my collection since the 70's


----------



## Jos

Khachaturian, violin concerto
David Oistrakh
Philharmonia orchestra conducted by the composer !

Columbia mono


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I am listening to one of my newly arrived recordings for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 56799
> 
> 
> BA Zimmermann : Cello Concerto, Antiphonen, Impromptu, Photoptosis
> Siegfried Palm, Eckart Schloifer, Hans Zender/RSO Saarbrücken
> 
> I admit that I am somewhat disappointed. I had listened to a number of Zimmermann's works on YT and I was pretty sure I had heard these, too. Apparently not. I think the works also appear on recordings on Wergo. Perhaps it is that these cpo recordings are less energetic and impassioned?
> 
> The Cello Concerto and Antiphonen (for Viola and large ensemble) could be described as Luigi Nono (in his late, spare, nothing-much-happens style) meets John Zorn: there are lengthy expanses of stark Darmstadt atonality interspersed with brief bursts of energetic skewed jazz dissonances.
> 
> Impromptu is better. It has more a Ligeti Ramifications style. Photoptosis, too, appeals to me more this first time around. I might also categorize it in the Ligeti-ish vein. These two pieces redeem the purchase, at least
> 
> I probably should have spent the extra $5 and gotten one of the Wergo discs  if I really had to have some of Zimmermann's instrumental works. Then again, it might reveal itself to be more to my liking after a few listens. The coming days will tell. My purchasing record for appeal is somewhere around 99.99% and this one isn't a total flop--if it even is one--so I don't feel totally disheartened


After sampling both, I chose the cpo, preferring its playing, recorded sound, and program. Each to his own, but don't give up on it yet.


----------



## Haydn man

Something a little different for me tonight
I know he is not everyone's cup of tea but I think this is great and just about as far removed as I can get from Haydn


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> After sampling both, I chose the cpo, preferring its playing, recorded sound, and program. Each to his own, but don't give up on it yet.


I played it again about an hour ago. As it is rather quiet, I turned up the volume considerably. That helped, and my impression was already much more positive  I hope to give it a concentrated listen in the next day or two. That generally results in a breakthrough for me. I know I like the composer: I love the opera and I have heard quite a lot of works on YT, so I just need to be in the right mindset for it.

In the meantime, I just finished hearing another new arrival:









Luigi Nono : Como... ; Sofferte... ; Contrappunto...
Pollini, Abbado/Bavarian et al.

I resisted getting these works on CD for a long time [scratches head] but hearing it sure brings back memories  I am hearing it with new ears. I didn't understand the political genesis of the works back in the '70s; I find his approach interesting today. This will be in the player for the next couple of days.


----------



## hpowders

dholling said:


> As well as Medtner's Third Piano Concerto (with a very arresting opening).


Never heard this one. I will add it to my list. Thanks!


----------



## hpowders

Badinerie said:


> Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra; Shostakovich Symphony no 5.
> 
> View attachment 56839


Yes. This is one of the best. In fact Haitink's entire Shostakovich symphonies set is a must.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 195 "Light is ever sown for the righteous"

Wedding cantata - Leipzig, 1748 (third version)

Pieter Jan Leusink, cond.


----------



## Orfeo

hpowders said:


> Never heard this one. I will add it to my list. Thanks!


You bet. The Hyperion disc is a very self-recommending.
http://www.amazon.com/Medtner-Piano...860615&sr=1-1&keywords=medtner+piano+concerto


----------



## Badinerie

Back on the Callas remasters... finally getting round to this one.









The first time I have heard the opera! Just finished disc one....Intense enough so far, and good for you Renata Scotto!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Back on the Callas remasters... finally getting round to this one.
> 
> View attachment 56865
> 
> 
> The first time I have heard the opera! Just finished disc one....Intense enough so far, and good for you Renata Scotto!


Well, let me tell you something Baddie: Medea's my thing-- and if your think _this_ performance of hers is intense, you really must hear the '58 Dallas (for the entire opera minus the ending) and the '53 Florence (for the very ending).

In my book, they're the very essence of 'high drama.'

--- But for the delicate and extremely touching and vulnerable sides of Medea?-- I think the one you're currently listening to takes the cake.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gilles, Requiem*


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

At this stage of the game that seems for everybody to always terminate at oblivion, I prefer more intimate forms of musical communication and fewer bombastic orchestral statements.

Solo keyboard music by Bach nourishes my ever-increasing spiritual soul like nothing else can.


----------



## JACE

Listening to the Saturday Symphony again:










*MIASKOVSKY: Symphony No. 6 / Neeme Järvi, Göteborgs Symfoniker*

Mozart up next, hp!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Listening to the Saturday Symphony again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MIASKOVSKY: Symphony No. 6 / Neeme Järvi, Göteborgs Symfoniker*
> 
> Mozart up next, hp!


I'll even "settle" for "only" J.S. Bach! I know! Only a shadow of the great Myaskovsky!! :lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

Taneyev 2nd and 4th-Polyansky and the Russian State S.O........not sure yet,lacks anything distinctive!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## DaveS

Debussy Preludes,Book 1. Walter Gieseking. Via Spotify


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sticking with Mahler.
Watching my HD recording from Sky Arts 2
Mahler 7 - Boulez and the Concertgebouw


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Listening for yesterday and today.

*Haydn String Quartet Op. 76 "Fifths"* - 



*Haydn String Quartet Op. 76 "Largo"* - 




*Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony No. 2 - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## George O

Luciano Berio (1925-2003)
and
e. e. cummings (1894-1962):
Circles

Cathy Berberian, voice
Francis Pierre, harp
Jean Pierre Drouet, percussion I
Boris de Vinogradov, percussion II

Sylvano Bussotti (1931-): 
Frammento

Cathy Berberian, voice
Luciano Berio, piano

John Cage (1912-1992):
Aria with Fontana Mix

Cathy Berberian, voice
Magnetic Tape

on Time Records (NYC), from 1962

The hydrangea tree was white just three months ago when I took this photo.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Lalo*: Symphonie Espagnole, w. Little/Handley (rec.1996); Cello Concerto, w. Chang/Pappano (rec.2005).


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well, let me tell you something Baddie: Medea's my thing-- and if your think _this_ performance of hers is intense, you really must hear the '58 Dallas (for the entire opera minus the ending) and the '53 Florence (for the very ending).
> 
> In my book, they're the very essence of 'high drama.'
> 
> --- But for the delicate and extremely touching and vulnerable sides of Medea?-- I think the one you're currently listening to takes the cake.


Hah! Brilliant....( The Temple which now bursts into flames) Of course it would! How else could it end but in a near apocalypse!

I cant stop smiling.... I need a strong cup off tea!


----------



## Autocrat

This one seems pretty popular - thought I'd give it another whirl this morning. I don't know of a better recording of the Chamber Symphonies (not that I know many!) Must say though I'm not a major fan of the Kerplunken (my word) sing/speak/shriek vocal style of Ewartung. Maybe that would change if I knew what the words meant.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARP CONSORTS
*William Lawes*
Maxine Eilander, harp
Les Voix Humaines

ATMA


----------



## Albert7

schigolch said:


>


Grrr... this album not on iTunes!  Wish that it were easier to find.


----------



## ProudSquire

*F.P. Schubert*

String quartet No.13 in A minor '_Rosamunde'_
Brandis Quartet

*L.V. Beethoven*

Piano sonata No.32 in C minor
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Guest

Giuliano Carmignola certainly doesn't disappoint on this new Bach recording. He plays with tremendous verve and beauty. I far prefer this disc to Rachel Podger's for both performance and sound quality even though the latter is SACD.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Hah! Brilliant....( The Temple which now bursts into flames) Of course it would! How else could it end but in a near apocalypse!
> 
> I cant stop smiling.... I need a strong cup off tea!

















MB's maxim to live by,_ Book of Blair_, Chapter 1: "Go _all the way_. . . and then when you've gone too far and crashed and burned?-- _then_ reel it in."

-- That's what _Medea's_ all about.










"Where are my_ PLATFORMS_?!!!! _I said PLATFORMS, damn it!!!!"_


----------



## hpowders

dholling said:


> You bet. The Hyperion disc is a very self-recommending.
> http://www.amazon.com/Medtner-Piano...860615&sr=1-1&keywords=medtner+piano+concerto


Thanks for the useful information!

Update: I just ordered it and am greatly looking forward to it!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Papillons, Op. 2 (Robert Casadesus).









A great disc - fantastic playing, imo. Schumann is becoming one of my favourites.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Magdelena Kozena's Handel Italian Cantatas. Recorded so well that my hairs are standing up on end on the utter jaw dropping quality of my Apple Lossless version:

Plus a really nice cover too:


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> Giuliano Carmignola certainly doesn't disappoint on this new Bach recording. He plays with tremendous verve and beauty. I far prefer this disc to Rachel Podger's for both performance and sound quality even though the latter is SACD.


Me too! I find Podger to be a bit "dull". Disappointed in her Bach unaccompanied sonatas and partitas.


----------



## fjf

A younger Horowitz for tonight (1965). His Bach is great!.


----------



## hpowders

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to Magdelena Kozena's Handel Italian Cantatas. Recorded so well that my hairs are standing up on end on the utter jaw dropping quality of my Apple Lossless version:
> 
> Plus a really nice cover too:
> 
> View attachment 56875


She's one of my "faves". Love her Bach singing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Josquin Desprez's Missa Pange Lingua - A Sei Voci


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


>


Max, with his one opera glove on, reminds me of this:










(it is "Max", isn't it?)


----------



## Schubussy

Dmitri Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues Op. 87
Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Vaneyes

Re atonal album, thought I heard that dog growling.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

fjf said:


> View attachment 56878
> 
> 
> A younger Horowitz for tonight (1965). His Bach is great!.


fjf, respectfully: That is _not_ younger Horowitz. That's 'comeback' Horowitz, which to my ears is 'ersatz Horowitz.'

Barn-burner Horowitz is the young, lean-and-hungry Horowitz from the early-nineteen-thirties. His playing from that time period is phenomenal-- the likes of which I've never heard until Richter came onto the scene much later.










You really need to. . . well, you know. _;D_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The British Book / Reinhold String Quartet

*
Judith Weir - Quartet for Strings (1990)

Edward Elgar
Quartet for Strings in E minor, Op. 83

Peter Maxwell Davies
Little Quartet for Strings No 1 (1980)
Little Quartet for Strings No 2 (1977/1987)*

Reinhold String Quartet [Genuin, 2006]

The Judith Weir quartet is a fine and interesting piece, not previously known to me.










*Robert Schumann
String Quartet No. 1 in A Minor, Op. 41, No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in F Major, Op. 41, No. 2*
(i)Takacs Quartet [SWR, 2013]	
(ii) Fine Arts Quartet [Naxos 2006]

I don't know how old this Takacs Quartet recording is, but this is a deeply problematic account of Schumann's Op 41/ 1 and 2 quartets. The excessive vibrato of the first violin is especially disturbing, but the slow tempi and rhythmic uncertainty make this a non-contender. Intonation is also a problem in some places.

The Fine Arts quartet do better, but neither can compete with the 1960s version by the Quartetto Italiano on Philips.



> "There have been many outstanding performances of Schumann's quartets over the years -- one thinks of the deeply romantic Budapest Quartet recordings, the astoundingly beautiful Quartetto Italiano recordings, and the wildly expressive St. Lawrence Quartet recordings -- but the Fine Arts Quartet's recordings just don't hold a candle to any of them. Naxos' sound is close and a little hard."(AllMusic)


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE HEARD IT SAID THAT A SPIRIT ENTERS
*Gavin Bryars*
Holly Cole; voice
Gwen Hoebig; violin
Gavin Bryars; double-bass solo
CBC Radio Orchestra
Owen Underhill; conductor

GB Records (2)


----------



## Mahlerian

Autocrat said:


> This one seems pretty popular - thought I'd give it another whirl this morning. I don't know of a better recording of the Chamber Symphonies (not that I know many!) Must say though I'm not a major fan of the Kerplunken (my word) sing/speak/shriek vocal style of Ewartung. Maybe that would change if I knew what the words meant.


There's no sprechstimme in Erwartung, just regular singing. Perhaps a better performance would help? Jessye Norman's with Levine was actually a bestseller when it was released, and some think that she was able to sing it more beautifully than anyone else (though possibly at the expense of raw passion).


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphonies 82, 83, 84
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Wagner Express:










Venusberg music, Fanfares and Entries of the Guests, concluding choruses










Overture, Good Friday Music, Chorus of the Flower Maidens, concluding choruses










Act I's jousting choruses


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Me too! I find Podger to be a bit "dull". Disappointed in her Bach unaccompanied sonatas and partitas.


Podger is a bit of a stodger.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 56876
> View attachment 56877
> 
> 
> MB's maxim to live by,_ Book of Blair_, Chapter 1: "Go _all the way_. . . and then when you've gone too far and crashed and burned?-- _then_ reel it in."
> 
> -- That's what _Medea's_ all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Where are my_ PLATFORMS_?!!!! _I said PLATFORMS, damn it!!!!"_


" How can I _trample_ them beneath my feet without my Platforms!?"

Abigails Party just finished on BBC 4...so funny still after what, 37 years?


----------



## Bruce

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, String Quartet No. 11*
> 
> All this for a $10 download? Wow.
> 
> View attachment 56840


They've actually got quite a few massive sets for $10. You have to go to Classical, Box Sets. They're not all on sale, but many are. Sets like Lettberg's Scriabin series, several sets of Bach's Well-Tempered Klavier, et al.


----------



## Guest

So I splurged and bought the $46 SACD SHM (super high materials) version of this disc, which doesn't even include the original fillers of Till, Don Juan, and The Dance of the Seven Veils. Mind you, a new copy of the complete original recording sells for $6.10 from an Amazon seller. Is the shorn SACD version nearly 8x better in terms of sound? NO! I'd say there's about a 10-15% (if such matters can be quantified) improvement in clarity and detail.


----------



## SimonNZ

Benjamin Britten

Spring Symphony - cond. composer
Canatata Academica - George Malcolm, cond.
Hymn To St Cecelia - George Malcolm, cond.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rochberg: Symphony No. 5; Black Sounds; Transcendental Variations / Christopher Lyndon-Gee, Saarbrücken Radio SO*
> 
> It's been a long time since I played this. I'd forgotten how GOOD this music is. Very dramatic.


Ah, yes! That's a good 'un. I haven't heard it for a while, either. As I recall, there are sections that remind me quite a bit of Mahler.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 64 in A Major, 'Tempora mutantur' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).









Weil has a very nice, sparkling orchestral sound - however, I think he rushes through the symphonies a bit. Frans Brüggen did a very good job with his tempi imo, at least in symphonies 45, 48 and 49.


----------



## Autocrat

The nearly always mistitled "Vespers", at my desk. Biggest pic I could find sorry.


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> Never heard this one. I will add it to my list. Thanks!


For what it's worth, I'd recommend the recording by Ponti. I have a recording of this concerto by Ponti, and one by Tozer. The Tozer just doesn't have the same precipitous piano playing that Ponti's does.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> " How can I _trample_ them beneath my feet without my Platforms!? "
> 
> Abigails Party just finished on BBC 4...so funny still after what, 37 years?


_"CAN I JUST GET THE 'G'-'D' PLATFORMS?! _I need to be 'on' tonight: I need to behead my brother, stab my children, and send my lover's wife up in flames! Can I have some_ COM-PASS-ION_?!! AREN'T I A _HUMAN BEING_? "










God I worship That Woman. . . even my imaginary version of her.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Badinerie: Abigails Party just finished on BBC 4...so funny still after what, 37 years?


<Bleached-out, blonded-out, glazed-doughnut facial expression> What's 'Abigail's Party'?

I'm from Southern California.


----------



## Cosmos

I'm freaking out right now because I found an organ transcription of Busoni's Fantasia Contrappuntistica, one of my favorite works of all time!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> So I splurged and bought the $46 SACD SHM (super high materials) version of this disc, which doesn't even include the original fillers of Till, Don Juan, and The Dance of the Seven Veils. Mind you, a new copy of the complete original recording sells for $6.10 from an Amazon seller. Is the shorn SACD version nearly 8x better in terms of sound? NO! I'd say there's about a 10-15% (if such matters can be quantified) improvement in clarity and detail.


Thank you for posting this! 'Head's-up' duly noted.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Max, with his one opera glove on, reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it is "Max", isn't it?)


No, actually, that guy with the white leg is Rust (after Rust Cohle). Maxwell looks very much like him in type and build, but he sports a black tuxedo instead of Rust's brindle. They both love classical music.

Here's Max:










Lukas Foss (1922-2009):

String Quartet No. 3

Columbia Quartet

Music for Six

University of Buffalo Percussion Ensemble

Curriculum Vitae

Guy Klucevsek, accordion

on Composers Recordings, Inc. CRI (NYC), from 1980


----------



## JACE

Listened to MOZART on the way home from work:










*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 20 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*

hp, it was clearly better than Myaskovsky. 

Now playing:










_*Andrés Segovia: A Centenary Celebration*_
Disc 1


----------



## Chronochromie

Gardiner's set of Schumann's symphonies. I think I prefer this one slightly to Marriner's set.


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> No, actually, that guy with the white leg is Rust (after Rust Cohle).


Harellson to McConaughey: "Can you see Texas from up there on your high horse?" Love that line, and in fact that whole scene with Cohle scoffing at the revivalist tent meeting - one on the best written three minutes of tv in recent times, imo.

Thanks for sharing the info and the photos, George. The pets look lovely and well cared for.

playing now:










Walton's Facade - Edith Sitwell and Peter Pears


----------



## Jeff W

*Gym Update*















Today's playlist at the gym: Robert Schumann's Piano Concerto and Symphony No. 1. In the Piano Concerto, Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra. In Symphony No. 1, Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphony 3, w. BPO/Barenboim (rec.1995).

View attachment 56885


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A fine modern recording... Gramophone's critics nominated it as the best all-around modern recording. And an incredible buy. I got this box set... in a sturdy outer-case with each of the four individual operas individually boxed and coming complete with the librettos... all for slightly more than $20 US. I have paid as much for some individual discs! I actually owned this less-impressively packaged set:










I had yet to open this set and so I will be giving it to a classical music loving friend for Christmas. 

Janowski's set comes sung by a good number of outstanding vocalists: Jeannine Altmeyer, Kurt Moll, Jessye Norman, Siegfried Jerusalem, Cheryl Studer, Peter Schreier, Lucia Popp, etc...

I have Ring Cycles by Karajan, Solti, Furtwängler, Clemens Krauss, Hans Knappertsbusch, and Keilberth remains at the top of my "want list". I also have a slew of recordings of the individual operas and highlights. With this in mind I must say I am quite impressed with what I've heard of this set so far.

Currently listening to _Götterdämmerung_.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Any thoughts on this recording. Right now Krips is my favorite Don.

Well... Krips and Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Act I: "_Come scoglio"_
> 
> Kiri and Elisabeth are my favorite Fiordiligis-- but Elisabeth just completely owns the dramatic inflections of the role like no one I've ever heard.


Simoneau is marvelous as well. Definitely one of my favorite Cosis.


----------



## senza sordino

Vaneyes said:


> *Lalo*: Symphonie Espagnole, w. Little/Handley (rec.1996); Cello Concerto, w. Chang/Pappano (rec.2005).


I saw Tasmin Little perform the Korngold concerto last week. At the interval she signed my version of the Bruch and Lalo you played today. She told me she was really pleased with her performance on this CD. Fortunately, my CD doesn't have a photo of her and that hairdo. Would she have wanted to sign her name on a CD with that hairdo? 

It is a terrific CD, I've had it 15 years. Can you wear out a CD?


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd love to hear about that Sumi Jo_ Le Comte Ory_ if, given the chance, you so incline. _;D_


Sorry about unenthusiastic response but I can't even remember how it was. Mostly background music while doing laundry 















Earlier today, I was once again listening to Fidelio. What a wonderful cast and conducting. I love the dark mood of Beethoven's only(?) opera.

Some Brahms with a glass of Riesling after dinner. It's cold and snowy outside.. yes, winter is here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Sorry about unenthusiastic response but I can't even remember how it was. Mostly background music while doing laundry
> 
> View attachment 56887
> View attachment 56888
> 
> 
> Earlier today, I was once again listening to Fidelio. What a wonderful cast and conducting. I love the dark mood of Beethoven's only(?) opera.
> 
> Some Brahms with a glass of Riesling after dinner. It's cold and snowy outside.. yes, winter is here.


No, really: thanks for the review. I knew nothing about the opera. I do like some of Sumi Jo's work though.


----------



## Bruce

This afternoon I finished listening to Bach's St. Matthew Passion.

It's rather lengthy.

Moving on, then, to:

Rosza - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 22 recorded by the Tippett Quartet.









This is a pleasant find. It reminds me a bit of Shostakovich and Janacek.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Caballe and Verrett, <kiss> _mwaaaaaaaaaaaah!_

'_Callas_ and Verrett' would have been beyond tremendous though.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Beethoven- String quartet 12 in E flat
Schoenberg- String quartet 1 in D minor
Schoenberg- String quartet 3
Luigi Nono- Risonanze erranti a Massimo Cacciari (1987) for solo contralto, chamber ensemble, and live electronics
Georg Haas- String quartet 6 (2010)
Marcelo Toledo - Fluido Vertical from Luminous Emptiness (2012) for mid-sized chamber ensemble

Today was a great day


----------



## KenOC

Deleted, wrong thread (sorry!) Saw your list and thought you were voting...


----------



## SimonNZ

Dvorak's Stabat Mater - Robert Shafer, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

LvB String Quartets #8 & #9. The second and third of the three Razumovsky Quartets.








and continuing my Nielsen cycle 
On this disk
Aladdin Suite, Cupid and the poet, Saga Dream, Helios Overture, Maskarade and Pan & Syrinx








Neilsen Clarinet Concerto








Neilsen Symphony #5, Hymnus Amoris, Sleep and Wind Quintet


----------



## Celiac Artery

opus55 said:


> Sorry about unenthusiastic response but I can't even remember how it was. Mostly background music while doing laundry
> 
> View attachment 56887
> View attachment 56888
> 
> 
> Earlier today, I was once again listening to Fidelio. What a wonderful cast and conducting. I love the dark mood of Beethoven's only(?) opera.
> 
> Some Brahms with a glass of Riesling after dinner. It's cold and snowy outside.. yes, winter is here.


Julius Katchen is fantastic. Favorite Brahms interpreter for solo piano.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, String Quartet No. 11*
> 
> All this for a $10 download? Wow.
> 
> View attachment 56840


Yes, It's a lifetime of listening. I won't need to buy music ever again.

But I know I will anyway.



jim prideaux said:


> impressed immediately by Grechaninov 1st Symphony-will never change the world but who cares!-oddly enough when I reflect on my recent encounters with Russian composers that I had no real knowledge of it is Taneyev who has disappointed.....


I must try your Polyansky, Russian State S.O. version then. In my Marco Polo version the brass is very off-putting.



hpowders said:


> I may be the only one on TC who hasn't heard the M 6 yet.


Nope. Count me in. We could form a highly exclusive club.


----------



## Weston

A program of great big noisy works for tonight, mostly by random chance.

*Stravinsky: Symphony in E flat major, Op. 1 *
Vladimir Ashkenazy / St. Petersburg Philharmonic









Sounds more like Rimsky-Korsakov. I kept checking the file ID. Only this is more exhilarating for me than most R-K works. It makes a mighty big noise!

*William Schuman: To Thee Old Cause, evocation for oboe, brass, timpani, piano & strings*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic









And to think I rather hated this piece when I first heard it. I must have grown accustomed to 20th century and contemporary music now. It intrigues me and I have no idea why I once disliked it so. Exposure really does help. (Granted Schuman is still not very cutting edge 20th century, but this example is pretty wild in comparison to much of his output I've heard.) The work seems to talk to me in places with some really weird dissonant recitative style string playing. "Yak. Yip yak-yakka-yat! Yi-yikkity-yakka-yak!" Amazing crazy stuff!

*Richard Wetz: Hyperion, for baritone, chorus & orchestra, Op. 32*
Werner Andreas Albert / Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz









Taking it down a notch, but still fairly large, beautiful and quite inspiring. This reminds me a little of Mahler, but I still don't know Mahler that well (before the devotees get all offended). Or perhaps it reminds me of Bruckner. Anyway, it's big and moving. I encourage everyone to check it out if it's on Spotify or YT.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> For what it's worth, I'd recommend the recording by Ponti. I have a recording of this concerto by Ponti, and one by Tozer. The Tozer just doesn't have the same precipitous piano playing that Ponti's does.


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 56883
> View attachment 56884
> 
> 
> Today's playlist at the gym: Robert Schumann's Piano Concerto and Symphony No. 1. In the Piano Concerto, Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra. In Symphony No. 1, Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


The Karajan/ BPO Schumann 2nd is my favorite performance for all time of this symphony.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Listened to MOZART on the way home from work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 20 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*
> 
> hp, it was clearly better than Myaskovsky.
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Andrés Segovia: A Centenary Celebration*_
> Disc 1


If Richard Goode isn't the most underrated great pianist, I don't know who is. Terrific in Mozart and Beethoven.
That Mozart album you are listening to is even better than "Lang Lang plays his favorite Myaskovsky."


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Ives: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3; General William Booth Enters Into Heaven / Litton, Dallas SO, et al*

The recorded sound on this SACD is superb, but Litton's reading doesn't really compete with the best versions. Or at least that was my recollection. Thought I'd pull it out and see if my opinion had changed. It hasn't.

Earlier, I listened to Disc 2 in the _*Andrés Segovia: A Centenary Celebration*_ set.










This is stupendous.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ives: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3; General William Booth Enters Into Heaven / Litton, Dallas SO, et al*
> 
> The recorded sound on this SACD is superb, but Litton's reading doesn't really compete with the best versions. Or at least that was my recollection. Thought I'd pull it out and see if my opinion had changed. It hasn't.
> 
> Earlier, I listened to Disc 2 in the _*Andrés Segovia: A Centenary Celebration*_ set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is stupendous.


I agree with you on the Dallas/Litton Ives. I bought their complete Ives symphonies on a reviewer's recommendation and was so disappointed. This is Ives with a foreign accent!

After Bernstein and Tilson Thomas? No way!


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> If Richard Goode isn't the most underrated great pianist, I don't know who is. Terrific in Mozart and Beethoven.


Richard Goode was my introduction to the late Beethoven and Schubert sonatas. I'm not sure anybody has ever done them better. And his Mozart concertos with the Orpheus people are, IMO, *at least* as good as any out there in that style. Wonderful! Happy to hear he's still playing at 71.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Richard Goode was my introduction to the late Beethoven and Schubert sonatas. I'm not sure anybody has ever done them better. And his Mozart concertos with the Orpheus people are, IMO, *at least* as good as any out there in that style. Wonderful! Happy to hear he's still playing at 71.


I have his Beethoven Opus 10 Sonatas. Never heard anybody do them better.


----------



## opus55

Celiac Artery said:


> Julius Katchen is fantastic. Favorite Brahms interpreter for solo piano.


Yes, indeed.









Taking a long time to warm up to Bartok's string quartet. I can now hear exceptionally original textures in it. Now listening to No. 1 and I will see how far Bartok will take me this time.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> If Richard Goode isn't the most underrated great pianist, I don't know who is. Terrific in Mozart and Beethoven.


Goode came to Atlanta last year and performed an all-Beethoven recital. I was hoping to go, but it didn't work out. 



hpowders said:


> That Mozart album you are listening to is even better than "Lang Lang plays his favorite Myaskovsky."


 Absolutely!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> I agree with you on the Dallas/Litton Ives. I bought their complete Ives symphonies on a reviewer's recommendation and was so disappointed. *This is Ives with a foreign accent!*


Yes. WAY too cautious. They never let 'er rip!


----------



## Celiac Artery

J.S. Bach Cantatas Volume 13:
Nun Komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 61
Nun Komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 62








I've only listened to the Harnoncourt interpretation of BWV 61 before this. John Eliot Gardiner's version is excellent...the period instruments give a much "leaner" flavor.

Haydn - String Quartets Op. 77 No. 1 and 2 "Lobkowitz"


----------



## hpowders

^^^That Gardiner/Bach Cantata series has the most memorable covers.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro Overture (K.492) - Wiener Symphoniker - Fabio Luisi (HD) .






Getting ready for a concert on Saturday night!


----------



## Celiac Artery

hpowders said:


> ^^^That Gardiner/Bach Cantata series has the most memorable covers.


I know! I like them all. One of my favorite attributes of the set.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to KUSC.ORG tonight.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bartok's Violin Sonata No.2 - Isabelle Faust, violin, Florent Boffard, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Maria Callas: Verdi - La Forza del Destino, 'Pace, pace mio Dio!' .


----------



## JACE

After listening to his 5th Symphony earlier today, I'm now listening to more music by *George Rochberg*:










*String Quartet No. 4 / Concord String Quartet (RCA LP)*


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin: Scherzi.*​*
Pietro De Maria.*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Wagner The Flying Dutchman Der fliegende Holländer Overture, Georg Solti .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro Overture (K.492) - Wiener Symphoniker - Fabio Luisi (HD) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a concert on Saturday night!


Fun!!!
_
Dress up and dominate that red carpet like you own it. _;D


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> Fun!!!
> _
> Dress up and dominate that red carpet like you own it. _;D


I will! 

I'm listening to the pieces I'm going to be hearing on Saturday. I really like what I'm hearing. Saturday is going to be FUN!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Any thoughts on this recording. Right now Krips is my favorite Don.
> 
> Well... Krips and Carlo Maria Giulini.


I really like the Giulini, despite Giulini, and _because_ of his cast.

I love the Furtwangler_ because _of his conducting but _especially_ because of his cast.

I've never heard the Krips.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> I will!
> 
> I'm listening to the pieces I'm going to be hearing on Saturday. I really like what I'm hearing. Saturday is going to be FUN!


Attitude is_ EV-ER-Y_ thing._ ;D_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

.Tannhauser: 'Dich, Teure halle' - Deborah Voigt .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Luciano Pavarotti sings "Che gelida manina" .


----------



## Balthazar

*More Piano Trios, Please!!!*

I so enjoyed focusing on piano trios the past week that I've decided to continue...

*Ignaz Pleyel's Piano Trios* performed by Trio 1790.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gustav Holst choral works - Hilary Davan Wetton, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Symphonies 49, 52, and 58 (cond. Thomas Fey).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act II: Abigaille- _"Ben io t'invenni," "Anch 'io dischiuso un giorno"_

Absolutely fierce drama. This hands down has to be the greatest thing Elena Suliotis ever did. Magnificent singing. Galvanizing drama.










"_Kyrie_"










Sir Colin's _Beatrice et Benedict_ just_ exudes _Gallic charm.


----------



## Pugg

​*Jascha Heiftez*

Disc 2 of 103 [RCA LM-1022] * Beethoven *- Spring Sonata In F, Op.24, No.5 • *Mozart *- Sonata In C, No.8, K.296


----------



## SimonNZ

"Boulez Conducts Webern" - with Francoise Pollet and Christiane Oelze, sopranos


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia O


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> <Bleached-out, blonded-out, glazed-doughnut facial expression> What's 'Abigail's Party'?
> 
> I'm from Southern California.


Sorry...I keep forgetting the international nature of this forum. Abigail's Party it is a 1970's Comic/dramaTV play bases on the aspirations of a middle class housewife in suburbia who throws a small get together for some neighbours one of whom's daughter (Abigail) is having a party. Beverly is a classic 'Monster'( played by Alison Steadman) and Iconic character in British TV.

View attachment 56912


----------



## brotagonist

Hey, I'm still working on the Zimmermann album 









I just finished giving it the floor treatment  It is slowly beginning to shine.

The Cello Concerto and Antiphonen were the two pieces that presented difficulties for me. Their structures elude me yet; there are recurring elements that I need to reinvestigate for hints at an underlying matrix. These pieces are unlike others I know. They are very eclectic, utilizing ideas I might more readily associate with John Cage, Morton Feldman and Lou Harrison. The eclectic motifs and rhythmic drives tie in to jazz structures, that appear to determine the form of the works in a sketchy manner.

Impromptu and Photoptosis are very Stockhausenian. I find them very accessible: they exhibit a very clear _grande ligne_ (I believe it was Nadia Boulanger who used this term), the sense of continuous flow from start to finish.

I will be feeling this album out for a few more listens in the days to come.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Nice to see your 'old' avatar back, Brotagonist!

*Gesualdo - Madrigals Book 6 *
Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2013]

In the early morning. I couldn't sleep, so I'm counting string quartets (again).


----------



## Badinerie

Schubert Symphony no 4 'Tragic' from this set.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^ Nice to see your 'old' avatar back, Brotagonist!
> 
> *Gesualdo - Madrigals Book 6 *
> Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2013]
> 
> In the early morning. I couldn't sleep, so I'm counting string quartets (again).


One of the teachers at my school (head of voice studies and choir) once wrote to me "Gesualdo is the b0mb"
And I certainly agree. 
+1 to you for listening to some of the most fantastic vocal music ever!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 1 / Chantefleurs et Chantefables / Silesian Triptych / Jeau Vénitiens
Antoni Wit et al. -
- Particularly taken by the mostly wonderful Chantefleurs et Chantefables.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm craving some quirk. Gadenstätter (born 1966) _Comic Sense_ composed in I think 2002 or 2003.










Really bizarre piece with humorous over-repetitions of certain phrases/short passages and sudden interjections which seem to be like a musical equivalent of sticking out one's tongue.

I quite like the comment made in this review:


Andrew Clements (in the Guardian) said:


> The music sometimes suggests a critique of the 19th-century romantic tradition and its grand heroic gestures, but such moments are constantly undercut with irony or sly humour, just as the writing for the solo piano is equally subversive. There are rhetorical flourishes alongside commonplace ideas, and the soloist alternates between a concert grand and a Midi keyboard through which he can obtain a huge range of sampled sounds, setting up dialogues with himself between the two instruments.


----------



## SimonNZ

following MagneticGhost:

Lutoslawski's Chantefleurs et Chantefables - Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Back on the Callas remasters... finally getting round to this one.
> 
> View attachment 56865
> 
> 
> The first time I have heard the opera! Just finished disc one....Intense enough so far, and good for you Renata Scotto!


I thought it was fantastic - until I heard the live recordings from Florence, La Scala and Dallas, with Callas on blistering form. Callas was not in her best voice when she made this recording, and Serafin mutes quite a bit of the drama, treating it like a Classical work rather than one that is knocking on the door of Romanticism. You really need one, no all, of the above live performances to get a true picture of Callas's Medea.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I really like the Giulini, despite Giulini, and _because_ of his cast.


Despite Giulini? I'll take Giulini's conducting over Furtwangler's any day. Giulini's is lithe and muscular, supremely dramatic in the final stages with those stabbing violin phrases, but also sunnily light in the dancing rhythms, never forgetting the _giacosa_ side of the _drama_.

Furtwangler's mastery of the score is not in doubt, but he can be a bit slow and heavy. Giulini takes us closer to Mozart I think.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

All those lush string arrangements sound anachronistic now of course, but it is always a pleasure to hear Dame Janet in opera, even when singing in English. One might have expected her to sing the role of Ottavia, but here she is subtly sensuous and manipulative. None of the other singers are quite on her level, and we get a tenor Nero.

Not exactly a library version of the opera then, but certainly an interesting one.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> I thought it was fantastic - until I heard the live recordings from Florence, La Scala and Dallas, with Callas on blistering form. Callas was not in her best voice when she made this recording, and Serafin mutes quite a bit of the drama, treating it like a Classical work rather than one that is knocking on the door of Romanticism. You really need one, no all, of the above live performances to get a true picture of Callas's Medea.


I did notice some unsteadiness in the higher register, indicative of the problems she developed later in her career. I certainly didnt affect my engoyment. I will when I get the chance check out the live Medea's probs after Christmas now.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> I did notice some unsteadiness in the higher register, indicative of the problems she developed later in her career. I certainly didnt affect my engoyment. I will when I get the chance check out the live Medea's probs after Christmas now.


You owe it to yourself!


----------



## MagneticGhost

More Lutoslawski - Symphony No.2 and the Concerto for Orchestra.
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra conducted by the composer.

This is stirring stuff. I've never listened to these before. The Concerto for Orchestra is amazing. 
Probably going to work my way through a couple more Luto' Discs today


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil (Shirley-Quirk; Salonen); Salonen: Insomnia (Salonen cond.)


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Haydn´s String Quartets, Opus 74, Takács Quartet. Obtained by suggestion of some members of this Forum. Good recommendation indeed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

At 10:37pm, some grand Schubert in all his glory is perfect for this time of the evening.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56922
> 
> 
> Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil (Shirley-Quirk; Salonen)


I'm pinching this off of Blancrocher - taking in the performances of Symphony 3+4 on the same disc too.
That will probably complete my morning listening.


----------



## ptr

Cosmos said:


> I'm freaking out right now because I found an organ transcription of Busoni's Fantasia Contrappuntistica, one of my favorite works of all time!!!


You and me both! Awesome! I been looking for this like forever, will have to find the disc this comes from!










/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> You and me both! Awesome! I been looking for this like forever, will have to find the disc this comes from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ptr


^^^^^^^ Am I allowed to post links to ebay. 2 copies - one from France, one from US.
I'm interested!! But I've already gone over my monthly budget by 200% so I'm going to have to hope there's still some about after xmas 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f....Xbusoni+guillot&_nkw=busoni+guillot&_sacat=0


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! Not a whole lot of listening going on last night. I was trying to go for an all 'H' theme, but never got a chance to...









Gave a listen to the Haydn Opus 33 String Quartets. The Festetics Quartet were the players.









The only other thing I got a chance to listen to were the Opus 3 Concerti Grossi by Handel. Trevor Pinnock led the players of the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Kubelik
9 Symphonies 9 orchestras .*
Now Playing no 4 Israel Philharmonic orchestra


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is freakishly good. Unanticipated dissonances pretty much throughout.


----------



## maestro267

*Brian*: Symphony No. 4 (Das Siegeslied)
Valásková (soprano)/5 Choirs
Slovak RSO/Leaper


----------



## scratchgolf

Although I've been focusing mostly on Symphony 3, this entire set is rewarding. Schumann doesn't get mentioned often in the same breath as Schubert and Brahms (Save your Clara jokes) but he certainly deserves to be.


----------



## Pugg

​Homage to the age of the Diva 
*Renée Fleming *


----------



## NightHawk

Paul Hindemith - Complete String Quartets - The Danish Quartet






_Idem_ - Complete Piano Sonatas - Marcus Becker

All very fine - The 7 quartets should be played/recorded more, as should be the 3 piano sonatas and variations. Beautiful stuff, and of course, counterpoint everywhere!


----------



## realdealblues

*Schoenberg*: Verklarte Nacht, Pelleas Und Melisande

View attachment 56935


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

I've only really started trying to listen to the Second Viennese School in the last year or so. I've heard much of it before but I've been trying to incorporate it more into my general listening. I've found much of it very hard to listen too and not something that is easily accessible to me.

After listening to this album last night though, I must say I found it to be one of the most "accessible" I've heard yet. I'd highly recommend this one for anyone who's been trying to work into some of the more modern composers. Some really beautiful stuff.


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1883-1937)

Metopes, op 29
Mazurkas

Jean-Pierre Armengaud, piano

on Pavane (Belgium), from 1983


----------



## fjf

Marschallin Blair said:


> fjf, respectfully: That is _not_ younger Horowitz. That's 'comeback' Horowitz, which to my ears is 'ersatz Horowitz.'
> 
> Barn-burner Horowitz is the young, lean-and-hungry Horowitz from the early-nineteen-thirties. His playing from that time period is phenomenal-- the likes of which I've never heard until Richter came onto the scene much later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to. . . well, you know. _;D_


You are right, of course. I meant younger than my previous post of the same thread, with a really old man, close to passing away.


----------



## JACE

This morning's commute music:










*Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes / Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56905
> 
> 
> Haydn: Symphonies 49, 52, and 58 (cond. Thomas Fey).


I have some Haydn By Fey. Very lively HIP!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky: Symphony Nº 4 OP 36 - Herbert Von Karajan WPO


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Opera in four acts "Christmas Eve."
-Sergey Krasovsky, Natalya Chpiller, Dmitry Tarkhoff, Kulagina, Migay, Tyutyunik, et al.
-Orchestra and Chorus of Moscow Radio/Nikolay Golovanov (1948 recording).

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Concerto for Cello et Orchestra.
Cello Sonatas nos. I & II.
-Victor Ginsburg, piano.
-Alexander Rudin, cello.
-The Musica Viva Orchestra/Andrei Golovin.

*Mieczysław Weinberg*
Concerto for Cello et Orchestra.
Fantasy for Cello et Orchestra.
-Mark Drobinsky, cello.
-The State Cinematographic Orchestra/Walter Mnatsakanov.

*Yuri Levitin*
Concertino for Cello et Orchestra in E minor.
-Mark Drobinsky, cello.
-The State Cinematographic Orchestra/Walter Mnatsakanov.

*Fikret Amirov*
Symphony for String Orchestra.
-The Azerbaijan Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Kara Kareyev*
Suite from ballet "The Seven Beauties."
-The Moscow Radio and Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Rauf Abdullayev.


----------



## Vasks

_Robert Shaw does some Requiems_


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Taneyev *birthday (1856).

View attachment 56943


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Delightful music to start the morning off with. Herz apparently was more performed and popular than his contemporaries Chopin and Lizst. Well, Herz is no Chopin or Liszt but the music has a cheerful buoyancy of character to it that's lovely to espressinate to.









The lighter side of Richard. Some of it quite lovely in its way.









Respighi without the talent. Wonderfully exotic in places though.









Utterly delightful in every way. Pure joy and light, silver-throated finesse.


----------



## Vaneyes

senza sordino said:


> I saw Tasmin Little perform the Korngold concerto last week. At the interval she signed my version of the Bruch and Lalo you played today. She told me she was really pleased with her performance on this CD. Fortunately, my CD doesn't have a photo of her and that hairdo. *Would she have wanted to sign her name on a CD with that hairdo?*
> 
> It is a terrific CD, I've had it 15 years. Can you wear out a CD?


You may have received one of these.

Anyway, makeover aside, Tasmin remains a fine fiddler.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Piano Sonatas, Opp. 10, 31, w. Pollini (rec.2002), Goode (rec.1983 - '88).


----------



## hpowders

Goode yes, the other....


----------



## George O

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)

Chansons medécasses (1925-26)

Jan DeGaetani, mezzo-soprano
Paul Dunkel, flute
Donald Anderson, cello
Gilbert Kalish, piano

Sites auriculaires, for 2 pianos (1897)

Paul Jacobs, piano I
Gilbert Kalish, piano II

Frontispice, for 5 hands (1918)

Paul Jacobs (with Teresa Sterne), piano I
Gilbert Kalish, piano II

Sonata for Violin & Cello (1920-22)

Isidore Cohen, violin
Timothy Eddy, cello

on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1978


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> This morning's commute music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes / Vladimir Ashkenazy*


This one should have been right up the young Ashkenazy's alley.


----------



## Blancrocher

CPE Bach: harpsichord works (Leonhardt); cello concerto and symphonies (McGillivray, Manze)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 76, No. 1*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Alto Rhapsody_

Dame Janet takes my breath away sometimes. . . well, more than sometimes.


----------



## Balthazar

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 56939
> 
> 
> Delightful music to start the morning off with. Herz apparently was more performed and popular than his contemporaries Chopin and Lizst. Well, Herz is no Chopin or Liszt but the music has a cheerful buoyancy of character to it that's lovely to espressinate to.


Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 76, No. 1*

So far, I prefer this set to the Festetics. Amazon has the entire series for $27 in their digital downloads.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony Nº 4 OP 36 - Herbert Von Karajan WPO


My favorite, among the Tchaikovsky Symphonies. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56947
> View attachment 56948
> 
> 
> CPE Bach: harpsichord works (Leonhardt); cello concerto and symphonies (McGillivray, Manze)


You can buy any Bach recording by Gustav Leonhardt and be assured of a performance of the first rank. Even if it's not J.S.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vasks said:


> My copy has been unsealed and sitting in my collection since the 70's


Do you have any problems with weathering in your LP collection? :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

hpowders said:


> View attachment 56866
> 
> 
> At this stage of the game that seems for everybody to always terminate at oblivion, I prefer more intimate forms of musical communication and fewer bombastic orchestral statements.


Are you referring to the inevitability of death? COOL!


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Luciano Pavarotti sings "Che gelida manina" .


Dumping on Luciano's legacy seems in vogue, but I like many of his recordings. He moved me. I greatly prefer his recordings to Domingo's, who leaves me cold.

So, arrest me!


----------



## millionrainbows

George O said:


>


Just be careful that the dog doesn't...oh, nevermind. :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^ Nice to see your 'old' avatar back, Brotagonist!


It's my favourite one, but I don't want to overdo it


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms D minor Piano Concerto...Szell & Fleisher, (sounds like a law firm)... Cleveland Orchestra (Sony 2-CD). Recorded 1958, early stereo, sounds good. Brahms wrote this 17 years before his first symphony; that's one of the reasons I find him enigmatic. This is better, meaning more expressive, than any later symphony. Szell is transcendent, Fleisher is, too. Next, Brahms; Variations on Handel, Op. 24. Mono (rec. 1956), so I turned on the 7-ch stereo surround to give it some space. Although a mono purist would listen to one speaker, monolithically. This is why jukeboxes were worshipped in certain circles. It's that monolithic thing.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Schubert* - String Quartet #15 / Belcea Quartet

*Tchaikovsky* - String Quartet #3 / David Oistrakh Quartet

*Liszt* - _Concerto Pathetique_ / Igor Sedyuk & Oleg Kopelyuk (pianos)

*Haydn* - Symphony #80 / Les Arts Florissants


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Apropos to two posts earlier, part of that wonderful "golden age" of the 1950's-1960's when giants walked the earth named Fleisher, Serkin, Rubinstein, Stern, Milstein, Oistrakh and Heifetz.


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> Are you referring to the inevitability of death? COOL!


Yes, I was. I now see why Brahms devoted himself to introverted piano miniatures near the end.

After that inevitable day, I plan on joining Talk Classical Celestial where my vision of heaven, hopefully will be realized; that is, having Myaskovsky discussed and played non-stop for all eternity.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> This one should have been right up the young Ashkenazy's alley.


Yes sir. It's FANTASTIC.


----------



## fjf

With opus 33 tonight. That's all I dear saying :lol:


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Yes sir. It's FANTASTIC.


Have you heard him do the Chopin Etudes? An early recording. Really fine!


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
> 
> Chansons medécasses (1925-26)
> 
> *Jan DeGaetani, mezzo-soprano*
> Paul Dunkel, flute
> Donald Anderson, cello
> Gilbert Kalish, piano


I really enjoy Jan DeGaetani. Paul Jacobs' Debussy records are great too.

I've never seen this LP before. I bet it's wonderful.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Have you heard him do the Chopin Etudes? An early recording. Really fine!


I haven't. Will add it to the never-ending list.


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> If Richard Goode isn't the most underrated great pianist, I don't know who is. Terrific in Mozart and Beethoven.
> That Mozart album you are listening to is even better than "Lang Lang plays his favorite Myaskovsky."


I've heard a lot of good things about Goode. And yet I find his playing somewhat uninteresting. Even when I listen closely, I can't quite determine what it is. He hits all the right notes, plays with a fine-tuned expression, but there just seems to be something missing to me. I actually gave away a CD of him playing a few Beethoven sonati. I also have a recording of Goode playing some of Brahms's short piano works, and these I like just fine. Sometimes a certain performer just doesn't quite resonate. As they say, there's no accounting for taste. Sometimes my own tastes baffle even me.


----------



## Bruce

Dave Whitmore said:


> Maria Callas: Verdi - La Forza del Destino, 'Pace, pace mio Dio!' .


I'm amazed at the number of new works you're listening to, Dave. Now that you've done a lot of exploring, do you find yourself returning to any works to listen to them repeatedly? Any favorites starting to emerge?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ask the people in my office if they're getting sick of hearing the first movement of the Mackerras Schubert Fifth. . . on repeat.

Addicts can't help themselves: shopoholics, fashionistas, _or_ audiophiles.


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> I really enjoy Jan DeGaetani. Paul Jacobs' Debussy records are great too.
> 
> I've never seen this LP before. I bet it's wonderful.


Yes, it is.

I find everything Paul Jacobs plays to be well worth listening to.


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony is a very fascinating work; once you get to know it, you realize that it's as compact as it can possibly be, and that all of the themes are related.
> 
> If you're having a hard time with it, perhaps Simon Rattle's recording of Schoenberg's own alternate version for full late Romantic orchestra might help. It sounds much like Strauss:


I just listened to the first movement of this recording. It's definitely a superior version (to me, anyway). In fact, I've never heard the First Chamber Symphony played quite like this. I'm looking forward to hearing the whole thing.

The Berlin PO is obviously quite a large ensemble, and this makes me question the "Chamber" in the Chamber Symphony. Nonetheless, It's a fantastic recording.

The themes are beginning to run through my head at diverse times throughout the day now, which I've observed is the first step to becoming acclimated to a particular work. So I'm well on my way.

Thanks again for the recommendation, Mahlerian.


----------



## George O

Charles Ives (1874-1954): Die Vier Sonaten für Violine und Klavier

Janos Negyesy, violin
Cornelius Cardew, piano

2-LP box set on Thorofon (Lower Saxony, West Germany) from 1975


----------



## hpowders

dholling said:


> You bet. The Hyperion disc is a very self-recommending.
> http://www.amazon.com/Medtner-Piano...860615&sr=1-1&keywords=medtner+piano+concerto


Thanks! I will probably get it next week and will post my "review" on Current Listening. :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

Being inspired by the collective attempt to determine the 100 greatest string quartets, I'm listening to:

Bowen - String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 41
Bowen - Phantasy Quintet for bass clarinet & String Quartet, Op. 93









Much as I like Bowen's Piano Sonati, I can't really warm up to his chamber music. I do enjoy the addition of the bass clarinet in the Phantasy Quintet, though.

I'm also listening to Saint-Saens - String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112









This is really nice. I've never been disappointed by any of Saint-Saens's Chamber works. I believe they deserve to be as well known as his symphonic oeuvre.

And finally, Panufnik - String Quartet No. 1









which has some very nice bits in it, but I can't say I'm crazy about it. I wouldn't mind hearing it a few more times, though, (along with a few thousand other works).


----------



## millionrainbows

Now, it's on to the B-flat Piano Concerto No. 2 by Brahms, Szell & Fleisher, Cleveland Orchestra (Sony 2-CD). Also in stereo (recorded in 1962). It's good, it develops logically, as expected, it's more serene than No. 1, but challenging-sounding. I guess the most impressive thing about Brahms is the music itself, regardless of the performers. But having the combination of Szell & Fleisher doesn't hurt. It's atmospheric, and more Romantic than I expected.

Too bad Fleisher's career was cut short; in 1965, his right hand became paralyzed. It was not until 1982 that it was finally diagnosed as carpal tunnel syndrome (duhhhh). He is back to 2-handed piano playing now. BTW, he has a helluva left hand.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Imagine hearing him perform in his prime though.


My mother-in-law attended his Carnegie Hall come back recital--she said it was electrifying, clinkers and all!


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> Yes, I was. I now see why Brahms devoted himself to introverted piano miniatures near the end.
> 
> After that inevitable day, I plan on joining Talk Classical Celestial where my vision of heaven hopefully will be realized; that is, having Myaskovsky discussed and played non-stop for all eternity.


Mortality be d****d, I wish it were next Saturday already.


----------



## Bruce

Blancrocher said:


> Mortality be d****d, I wish it were next Saturday already.


Well, yeah, if we could only get rid of the unpleasant bits, and concentrate on what's important: Myaskovsky, Beethoven, Chausson, Griffes, Bach, and so on, and so on. . . . . .


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Mortality be d****d, I wish it were next Saturday already.


When you no longer work, the Saturdays seem to come faster and logically, the TC Saturday Symphonies.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Well, yeah, if we could only get rid of the unpleasant bits, and concentrate on what's important: Myaskovsky, Beethoven, Chausson, Griffes, Bach, and so on, and so on. . . . . .


I notice you took the trouble to list them in decreasing order of importance. A nice touch!


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> My mother-in-law attended his Carnegie Hall come back recital--she said it was electrifying, clinkers and all!


I was fortunate enough to hear Rubinstein perform at Carnegie Hall. I was never so excited in my whole life!!
Never got to hear Horowitz live though.


----------



## Kivimees

Listening to my newly-bought Francaix CD:


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I was fortunate enough to hear Rubinstein perform at Carnegie Hall. I was never so excited in my whole life!!
> Never got to hear Horowitz live though.


She also got to see Richter, Gould, and Ogdon!


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> She also got to see Richter, Gould, and Ogdon!


Wow. I'm jealous.


----------



## fjf

Me too!. Lucky her!.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release, *Mozart*: Fugues, Rondos and Fantasias for Piano, w. Kang.










The first thing that arrives is an attractive warm piano tone, and how well it's captured. Unfortunately, this is not enough to sustain album interest. A lineup of mainly fragmented pieces.

I understand educator Kang's interest in this project, but don't see it of much use to listeners, unless they're Mozart completists. Even so, they might be wishing for more from pianist Kang. Such as some of the Bach, Handel, WAM jauntiness, with swifter tempi.


----------



## Jos

Sibelius
String quartet in D minor (voces intimae). Budapest StringQuartet
Chamber music

Recordings from the '30s
Transferred from 78 rpm records in 1977. 
World Records (EMI) did a bloody good job with the transferring. Dark background, hardly any hissing or other noises. 
Great music, maybe one to be rereleased, although there is one available at Amazon (CD) for 180 dollars....


----------



## KenOC

Bruce said:


> Bach's St. Matthew Passion to close out the weekend... I won't finish the passion today; it's too long. It will also take a big chunk of my Monday.


Live life more efficiently! Have more time to do the things you really want to do! See this page.

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/bach-s-passions-reader-s-digest-versions


----------



## JACE

Jos said:


> View attachment 56965
> 
> 
> Sibelius
> String quartet in D minor (voces intimae). Budapest StringQuartet
> Chamber music
> 
> Recordings from the '30s
> Transferred from 78 rpm records in 1977.
> World Records (EMI) did a bloody good job with the transferring. Dark background, hardly any hissing or other noises.
> Great music, maybe one to be rereleased, although there is one available at Amazon (CD) for 180 dollars....


I have that LP -- or at least the D minor quartet.

But mine looks like this:










Need to pull it out and give it a spin...


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to *Jan DeGaetani & Gilbert Kalish* perform Russian Songs:










Prompted by your earlier post, George.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Balthazar said:


> Glad to hear you like it!


Thanks for posting it. I scarcely knew of its _existence_.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've listened to a lot of brand new (to me) music today. So I thought I'd finish off with something I've not listened to for sometime - one of my absolute favourites and something which still makes my spine tingle as it did when I was 17 (and there's not much that can still do that.)
Mr ptr recommended this recording to me about a year ago and I've been waiting to source a copy for a long time - but today I found it on Spotify - Happy Days.

Rachmaninov - All Night Vigil Op.37 'Vespers' -- Alexander Sveshnikov / State Russian Choir

Believe me - if you've never heard this work - you need to make it your A1 priority. Listen to it in the dark with your eyes closed and totally immerse yourself.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets Op. 33, No. 6 and No. 1*

Quatuor Mosaiques.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 196 "The Lord careth for us"

Wedding cantata - Mühlhausen, 1707

Konrad Junghanel, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Lyapunov-1st Symphony performed by Sinaisky and the BBC Phil...

having found Taneyev to be a disappointment this is proving very different, particularly measured and evocative slow movement.
Will be following this with Grechaninov 1st-Polyansky and Russian outfit!


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> Yes. Apropos to two posts earlier, part of that wonderful "golden age" of the 1950's-1960's when giants walked the earth named Fleisher, Serkin, Rubinstein, Stern, Milstein, Oistrakh and Heifetz.


Also a certain gentleman named Richter whose Brahms 2 is one of the wonders of the world! Pity he didn't play the Brahms 1


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Late Piano Sonatas, w. Gilels (rec.1972 - '85), Pollini (rec.1975 - '77).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, String Quartet in D minor, KV 421; String Quartet in B-Flat Major, KV 458 'Hunt' (Artis Quartett).


----------



## SimonNZ

Ge Gan-Ru's String Quartet No.5 "The Fall Of Baghdad" - ModernWorks


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> I notice you took the trouble to list them in decreasing order of importance. A nice touch!


Especially for you, hp!


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> Also a certain gentleman named Richter whose Brahms 2 is one of the wonders of the world! Pity he didn't play the Brahms 1


Yeah. I accidentally left him out. Mea culpa!!

My favorite Beethoven Piano Concerto #1 is by Richter with the Boston Symphony under Charles Munch. Recorded in the early 1960's, I believe. Richter captures the perfect amount of playfulness and joy written into this amazing score. I've never heard it equalled, forget about bettered.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Especially for you, hp!


Thanks for your kind consideration!

I would have filed a protest if Myaskovsky wasn't listed first, and not only on Saturdays!!!


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> Live life more efficiently! Have more time to do the things you really want to do! See this page.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/bach-s-passions-reader-s-digest-versions


Ha! I agree, Ken. All those recitatives can get a bit tedious. I recently tried to listen to Schütz's St. Matthew Passion, which is about 90% recitative, and couldn't finish it. As you say, there are more things I really want to do.


----------



## Bruce

Morimur said:


>


Ah! My favorite Pettersson. My recording is by Comissiona, though. I'll have to give this one a try. Segerstam does a nice job with Pettersson, according to my own listening experience.


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> I would have filed a protest if Myaskovsky wasn't listed first, and not only on Saturdays!!!


Okay, I'll bite: what is it about Myaskovsky being a Saturday Symphony choice - and therefor widely, briefly, played on TC - that you so dislike?


----------



## KenOC

Bruce said:


> Ha! I agree, Ken. All those recitatives can get a bit tedious. I recently tried to listen to Schütz's St. Matthew Passion, which is about 90% recitative, and couldn't finish it. As you say, there are more things I really want to do.


That's refreshing! Some have compared my approach to slashing paintings in the Luve...Loovr...well, that fancy French museum. But what kind of museum is it anyway that doesn't have any Norman Rockwell? I just want to know that!


----------



## Autocrat

Commute today was






via Spotify. I'm really warming to both Penderecki and Wit (must listen to the Mahler 8 BD).

You know when you're listening to something new and it actually surprises you? That. There's a fanfare-type theme played on a trumpet in the first movement, which is then transferred to another brass instrument (horn maybe?) at a later point. then a bit further on it's repeated on a _cor anglais_. I wouldn't have even thought it was possible to play on that instrument, thus the surprise. Truly excellent playing, I'm just glad I didn't have to do it.

That album also has _Threnody_ and _Flourescences_ on it, I think it's a buy recommendation from me.


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> *LvB*: Late Piano Sonatas, w. Gilels (rec.1972 - '85), Pollini (rec.1975 - '77).


There was a single Lp recording by Pollini called the late sonatas, and which was one of my favorite records. He did a truly wonderful job on all the late sonati, most especially #29, which wasn't on the single Lp version--I think that only had numbers 28, 30 and 32? Maybe? But in my opinion, Pollini was difficult to equal in late Beethoven piano music.


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Secular Josquin" - The Song Company


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, String Quartet No. 2*

Just pages 20 through 24.


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA 
_Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen 
Manfred Cordes, director

CPO / Radio Bremen


----------



## JACE

Streaming via Spotify --

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 "Winter Dreams" and 2 "Little Russian":










*Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky*


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> There was a single Lp recording by Pollini called the late sonatas, and which was one of my favorite records. He did a truly wonderful job on all the late sonati, most especially #29, which wasn't on the single Lp version--I think that only had numbers 28, 30 and 32? Maybe? But in my opinion, Pollini was difficult to equal in late Beethoven piano music.


Re 28 & 32...


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to Grimaud's live recording of Mozart's Piano Concerto 19 and 23. Very dynamic and exciting although lots of audience background noise .

Still a must listen to and part of my binge on Grimaud recordings for this holiday weekend.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Novelletten_ Op 21: No 2 in D major: _Äusserst rasch und mit Bravour _

Danny Driver does a tolerably-passionate job. This music really deserves a Martha-Argerich make-over, though. Excellent Hyperion engineered sound.









Schubert Symphony No. 4, first movement. Markevitch and Berlin burn down the_ house_.









Well, yes, the entire glorious disc._ ;D_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Five excellent 20th century string quartets for me tonight, perhaps in Bartok's case less celebrated than other quartets by the same composer.
*
Bartók
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7, SZ 40
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, SZ 67
String Quartet No. 3, SZ 85*
Tokyo String Quartet [DG, 1977]

This set I treasure. It would be on the desert island with me, on the wind-up gramophone.










*Britten
Simple Symphony, Op. 4 (String Quartet version)
String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25*
The Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1991]

Two very effective works by Britten. I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of a British string quartet, to date, in the TC Top 100+ SQ list. If (as the thread facilitator) I can be permitted to express my own bias, albeit on another thread!)


----------



## D Smith

Orff: Carmina Burana/DeBurgos, New Philhamonia, Lucia Popp.

I'm always surprised this recording doesn't get more love. This and Jochum's remain by far my two favorites. I love the pacing, rhythm and syncopation that de Burgos brings out with the orchestra. The chorus is superb and really gets into In taverna quando sumus. And while Jochum has Fischer-Dieskau (hard to beat), de Burgos has Lucia Popp. Her Amor volat and Dulicissime are perfection. Highly recommended for fans of this piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schreker, Der Ferne Klang*


----------



## Guest

I can see why this is so highly regarded in the audiophile community. By the way, the music and performances are superb, too.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Bela Bartok, Cantata Profana
*Pierre Boulez: CSO


----------



## Itullian

Bach and Mozart


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart Piano Trios, disc three - Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Marschallin Blair

No idle sauntering here. I love Donohoe's attack in this.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> No idle sauntering here. I love Donohoe's attack in this.


With that piece, you have to play like you mean it!


----------



## belfastboy

Okay - I don't know why....but I am so drawn to this tune and this recording......


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's String Quartet No.6 - Arditti Quartet

its fascinating how many recommendations and follow-ups have lead back to this 4cd set


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig Van Beethoven, 5th Symphony - Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic*

I am _still_ in awe of the first movement, it _still_ shocks me every I listen. Am I wrong in thinking that it's just as, if not more, radical than anything he wrote in the late string quartets? Perhaps I'm wrong. Also, LvB was wrong about Op.131 being his most perfect work, it was the 5th.










*Schubert, String Quintet - Cleveland Quartet with Yo-Yo Ma*

Schubert's finest achievement in this man's worthless opinion.  There are no words that can describe Mvt 2.


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> Five excellent 20th century string quartets for me tonight, perhaps in Bartok's case less celebrated than other quartets by the same composer.
> *
> Bartók
> String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7, SZ 40
> String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, SZ 67
> String Quartet No. 3, SZ 85*
> Tokyo String Quartet [DG, 1977]
> 
> This set I treasure. It would be on the desert island with me, on the wind-up gramophone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Britten
> Simple Symphony, Op. 4 (String Quartet version)
> String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25*
> The Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1991]
> 
> Two very effective works by Britten. I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of a British string quartet, to date, in the TC Top 100+ SQ list. If (as the thread facilitator) I can be permitted to express my own bias, albeit on another thread!)


Lucky you have the Tokyo Bartok. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Weston

D Smith said:


> Orff: Carmina Burana/DeBurgos, New Philhamonia, Lucia Popp.
> 
> I'm always surprised this recording doesn't get more love. This and Jochum's remain by far my two favorites. I love the pacing, rhythm and syncopation that de Burgos brings out with the orchestra. The chorus is superb and really gets into In taverna quando sumus. And while Jochum has Fischer-Dieskau (hard to beat), de Burgos has Lucia Popp. Her Amor volat and Dulicissime are perfection. Highly recommended for fans of this piece.


Sounds like a great album, but am I the only who thinks it's time for EMI to loose the creepy glossy Cupid on a platter shtick?



BartokPizz said:


> *Bela Bartok, Cantata Profana
> *Pierre Boulez: CSO


I love this album, especially for the Cantata Profana. And The Wooden Prince ain't too shabby either.


----------



## belfastboy

- i love strings........


----------



## Marschallin Blair

belfastboy said:


> - i love strings........


'Like' for_ Bernard Herrmann_ and not the conducting.

_;D_


----------



## George O

George Rochberg (1918-2005)

String Quartet No. 1 (1952)
Concord Quartet:
Mark Sokol, violin
Andrew Jennings, violin
John Kochanowski, viola
Norman Fischer, cello

Duo Concertante (1955)
Mark Sokol, violin
Norman Fischer, cello

Ricordanza, Soliloquy for Piano and Cello (1972)
Norman Fischer, cello
George Rochberg, piano

on Composer Recordings, Inc. - CRI (NYC), from 1975


----------



## SimonNZ

Couperin's Lecons De Tenebres - Robert King et al


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Like' for_ Bernard Herrmann_ and not the conducting.
> 
> _;D_


Yeah, it's rather flaccid.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, it's rather flaccid.


It's tragic when a man outlives his body. . . 'orchestra,' I mean.


----------



## scratchgolf

^^^Oh, Behave








I've selected an odd pairing for this evening. I'm in an odd mood. Starting out with..
View attachment 56985

and then moving on to...
View attachment 56986

I love the Mendelssohn and Bruch so the evening should end well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> ^^^Oh, Behave
> View attachment 56987
> 
> 
> I've selected an odd pairing for this evening. I'm in an odd mood. Starting out with..
> View attachment 56985
> 
> and then moving on to...
> View attachment 56986
> 
> I love the Mendelssohn and Bruch so the evening should end well.


But everything on the menu is oedipal. I have no choice.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For Jill.


----------



## Weston

*Bainton: Three Pieces for orchestra*
Paul Daniel / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra









A pleasant upbeat romantic romp. About what you would expect from the provocative title.

*Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante for cello & orchestra in E minor, Op. 125*
Valery Polyansky / Russian State Symphony Orchestra / Alexander Ivashkin, cello









I can tell this is a crazy great piece, but it's almost too frenetic for tonight. However I listened dutifully to the end and it still held my attention even if not what I'm needing at the moment.

*
Howard Hanson: Piano Concerto in G major, Op. 36 *
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony Orchestra / Carol Rosenberger, piano









Well, this piece seems to rock 'n roll too, but I enjoyed it a lot. It's rhythmically adventurous, sometimes charming and beautiful. Don't let the rather utilitarian cover fool you. This is an engaging piece, its four movements seeming to zip by all too quickly.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Five excellent 20th century string quartets for me tonight, perhaps in Bartok's case less celebrated than other quartets by the same composer.
> *
> Bartók
> String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7, SZ 40
> String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, SZ 67
> String Quartet No. 3, SZ 85*
> Tokyo String Quartet [DG, 1977]
> 
> This set I treasure. It would be on the desert island with me, on the wind-up gramophone.


Have you heard either of these? They are quite a bit more intense and really have the music in their blood:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major, "Leningrad", Op. 60


----------



## Cosmos

Bach/Godowsky - Cello Suite no. 2 in D minor, trans. piano










One of my favs. I love the sound of Bach on the piano.


----------



## pmsummer

D Smith said:


> Orff: Carmina Burana/DeBurgos, New Philhamonia, Lucia Popp.
> 
> I'm always surprised this recording doesn't get more love. This and Jochum's remain by far my two favorites. I love the pacing, rhythm and syncopation that de Burgos brings out with the orchestra. The chorus is superb and really gets into In taverna quando sumus. And while Jochum has Fischer-Dieskau (hard to beat), de Burgos has Lucia Popp. Her Amor volat and Dulicissime are perfection. Highly recommended for fans of this piece.


That recording was my first exposure to Orff (c. 1968?). I share your sentiments.


----------



## JohnD

Eduardo Fernandez: 
Bach: Lute Suites (London)


----------



## opus55

I've been listening to ghost stories podcast all day. And the weather around here makes a perfect backdrop for these symphonies. My first thought listening to Symphony No. 2 is that Concertgebouw Orchestra is the top orchestra of the world.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> View attachment 56996
> 
> 
> I've been listening to ghost stories podcast all day. And the weather around here makes a perfect backdrop for these symphonies. My first thought listening to Symphony No. 2 is that Concertgebouw Orchestra is the top orchestra of the world.


. . . and what about the outer movements of the Ashkenazy Rachmaninov _Firs_t, the last _Symphonic Dance_, and the third movement of _The Bells_? HmmmmmMMMMMM? _;D_


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and what about the outer movements of the Ashkenazy Rachmaninov _Firs_t, the last _Symphonic Dance_, and the third movement of _The Bells_? HmmmmmMMMMMM? _;D_


Of course, the only regret about this Ashkenazy Rachmaninoff collection is that I don't listen to it enough!


----------



## SimonNZ

Harry Partch's Delusion Of The Fury - Danlee Mitchell, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Of course, the only regret about this Ashkenazy Rachmaninoff collection is that I don't listen to it enough!






























Rachmaninov knows no law but to conquer.

Ah-men.


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> Lucky you have the Tokyo Bartok. I can't find it anywhere.


Amazon has it...............

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C3MK7PQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=APZB0IDP1EYQW


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 7 / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO*


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2* performed by the Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms : Violin sonatas.
Dumay and Lortie in a stunning new recording.*


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> Rachmaninov knows no law but to conquer.
> 
> Ah-men.


I'm listening to The Isle of the Dead now. Whenever I listen to Rachmaninov I remember Svetlanov/USSR State recording I heard on radio - it was a full force winter storm.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I'm listening to The Isle of the Dead now. Whenever I listen to Rachmaninov I remember Svetlanov/USSR State recording I heard on radio - it was a full force winter storm.


I like it. I like his _Symphonic Dances_ too; especially _Symphonic Dance_ number three--- the ones on Melodiya. The conducting is kind of like a cross between Reiner and Ashkenazy. . . minus the sound, of course.


----------



## KenOC

opus55 said:


> I'm listening to The Isle of the Dead now. Whenever I listen to Rachmaninov I remember Svetlanov/USSR State recording I heard on radio - it was a full force winter storm.


A nice companion piece to Isle of the Dead is Peter Sculthorpe's _Memento Mori_, a boat passage past Easter Island with its brooding statues, and memories of the island's long-dead inhabitants... Champagne will be served at the end of the cruise.


----------



## opus55

I worship Böhm. My new purchase over the weekend. It was in my CD changer after Rach.


----------



## SimonNZ

Arvo Part's Berliner Messe - Noel Edison, cond.


----------



## Dustin

Messiaen:Quartet for the End of Time. The only piece I vaguely know by Messiaen but what a work it is. Look forward to hearing more from him.

Webern: Complete Works. Yesterday was actually my first day to ever listen to Webern so I don't quite know what to think of him but I think I'll eventually come to like him a lot.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I worship Böhm. My new purchase over the weekend. It was in my CD changer after Rach.


Bohm is the bomb.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Bohm is the bomb.


Only when he has impact.


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> Bohm is the bomb.


I give him credit for opening my ears to operas. It just exploded on me one day while listening to Böhm's version of Zauberflöte.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I give him credit for opening my ears to operas. It just exploded on me one day while listening to Böhm's version of Zauberflöte.


A classic. I'm a huge fan too.
See my old thread in the conductor forum.


----------



## Albert7

Listened to the first concerto (Rach 3) from Yuja Wang's PIANO CONCERTOS · KLAVIERKONZERTE and it was very riveting but somewhat undisciplined. Also the live engineering wasn't the best. Maybe listening to the Argerich version made me compare it too much.

Still no doubt that Yuja is pretty talented!

Gotta listen to the Prokofiev concerto tomorrow.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Miss Shirley's "_O ma lyre immortelle_" from Gounod's_ Sapho_ is not only supreme artistry, but absolutely ravishing. Such control. Such emotion. God is it beautiful.



















Alban Berg, _Seven Early Songs_, "_Die Nachtigall_"

This is definately a cd I'd use to test the mid-range vocal frequency response on a stereo system. Bonney's absolutely radiant in every way.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> Alban Berg, _Seven Early Songs_, "_Die Nachtigall_"
> 
> This is definately a cd I'd use to test the mid-range vocal frequency response on a stereo system. Bonney's absolutely radiant in every way.


Radiant voice of Bonney. I've listened to the recording, only the Seven Early Songs portion.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bartok's Violin Sonata No.1 and Sonata for solo violin - Isabelle Faust, violin, Ewa Kupiec, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Radiant voice of Bonney. I've listened to the recording, only the Seven Early Songs portion.


Her singing on the Berg and the Mahler Fourth is exquisite. I'm not a huge fan of Mahler's Fourth, but I can listen to the entire last movement of the Chailly performance just to bask in the silvery oscillating radiance of Bonney's voice. For me the entire cd is worth it just for "Die Nachtigall" ("The Nightingale") alone.


----------



## DavidA

Have been listening to Parifal highlights on the Karajan disc. What wonders of orchestral playing!


----------



## senza sordino

Continuing my Nielsen saga
Neilsen Vioin Concerto







Nielsen Symphony #6, what a very strange piece.








Elliot Carter
String Quartets #2&3 and Elegy


----------



## brotagonist

I had the Zimmermann album on again, while making supper. Having it on while doing something else: it is starting to sound like it is pulling together. For the first time, I felt at home with it, noticing the cohesion more than the silences and eclecticism. I will give it a few more days, yet, before it has to yield to my other new arrivals.















The Chausson (disc one only) has been going round a couple of times in the past two days, just to start to get the feel of it, while I was focussing on Berg's Lulu, Act One, and Zimmermann. Now that the others have had the spotlight, it will take centre stage for a while.

Chausson (Disc One): Symphonie, Poème, Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Dutoit/Montréal

The Chausson works are splendid! I had only just finished Wagner's Parsifal and, now, this treat: orchestral works _au Wagner_. The influence is unmistakable. To think that the French would continue his style!


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Magnificat & 3 Motets (Karajan etc.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini / Norma*

*Souliotis/ del Monaco / Cossotto / Cava.
*


----------



## brotagonist

An impression of Chausson's Symphony...

Did film music use this as a model? It sure sounds like it is constantly on the verge of breaking out into numerous different popular soundtracks, at every turn another one. The one melody I can identify, that recurs... Life is a cabaret, old chum... It's just the first few notes, but we have it over and over :lol: Does anyone else hear it?


----------



## SimonNZ

Harry Partch's Daphne Of The Dunes


----------



## DavidA

albertfallickwang said:


> Listened to the first concerto (Rach 3) from Yuja Wang's PIANO CONCERTOS · KLAVIERKONZERTE and it was very riveting but somewhat undisciplined. Also the live engineering wasn't the best. Maybe listening to the Argerich version made me compare it too much.
> 
> Still no doubt that Yuja is pretty talented!
> 
> Gotta listen to the Prokofiev concerto tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 57001


She is good. But what a ghastly cover photo!


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> Bach/Godowsky - Cello Suite no. 2 in D minor, trans. piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favs. I love the sound of Bach on the piano.


His recording of the Bach Violin Sonatas is wonderful, too.


----------



## dgee

The Ligeti Three Fantasies after Holderlin are delicate and very beautiful - overshadowed by the more imposing earlier choral works. The Heppener (a Dutch composer I'd never heard of) was quite lovely and fairly gentle. Disc interspersed with movements of the Ligeti Sonata for solo viola - not sure how I feel about breaking it up like that so I will listen to that separately. On spotify


----------



## MagneticGhost

Took an hour to do the school run today. What is it with a tiny bit of rain and everybody gets in their car. I'd happily walk but it's 7 miles round trip.

Anyway to keep me sane I had Pinnock conducting Mozart 40 and 41. Sublime!


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music Of Ancient Greece" - Gregorio Paniagua, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata in C minor, D958 (Elisabeth Leonskaja).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Exciting. This arrived in the post yesterday, courtesy of a TC friend. Glorious music, terrific sound and tremendous performances under Martinon. Thank you, my friend. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Horn Concerto
Mad Regales
Tintinnabulation
Wind Rose
Sound Field
On Conversing with Paradise
Retracing
Clarinet Quintet
Figment V
La Musique
Retracing III
Due Duetti
Figment III
Figment IV
Poems of Louis Zukofsky
Retracing II

Carter's late period truly must transcend the late periods of every other composer out there.....
And this is the best horn concerto ever!


----------



## jim prideaux

The Lindsays CD 'The Bohemians volume 4'-Dvorak 12th and 13th string Quartets-the recording of the 'American' is particularly emotive and there is a great clarity and presence to the ASV engineering!


----------



## Blancrocher

Harnoncourt & co. in Haydn's "Paris" Symphonies.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This music is so fantastic, Faure always impresses me. I need some time to warm up to Janet Baker's tone on this recording though, but don't worry I'll get there very soon.


----------



## ptr

*The Genius of Cavaillé-Coll* (Fugue State Films)










*Organists* Michel Bouvard / Gerard Brooks / Jean-Pierre Griveau / Olivier Latry / Kurt Lueders / Thomas Monnet / David Noël-Hudson / Pierre Pincemaille / Daniel Roth / Carolyn Shuster-Fournier
*Organs* Basilique-Cathédrale de Saint-Denis (1840) / Saint-Louis, Bédarieux (1843) / Cathédrale Sainte-Croix d'Orléans, orgue de choeur (1846) / Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Saint-Omer (1855) / Saint-Louis d'Antin, Paris (1858) / Saint-Sulpice, Paris (1862) / Saint-Maurice de Bécon, Courbevoie (1865) / Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris (1868) / Saint-Jean-Baptiste, Long-sur-Somme (1877) / Cathédrale Sainte-Croix d'Orléans, grand-orgue (1880) / Saint-Etienne, Elbeuf, orgue de choeur (1882) / Basilique Saint-Sernin, Toulouse (1889) / Saint-Ouen, Rouen (1890) / Saint-Rémy, Selongey (1893) / Saint-Antoine des Quinze-Vingts, Paris (1894)
*Music by* François Benoist 1794 - 1878 / Alexandre-Pierre François Boëly 1785 - 1858 / Léon Boëllmann 1862 - 1897 / Jean Bouvard 1905 - 1996 / Charles-Alexis Chauvet 1837 - 1871 / Maurice Duruflé 1902 - 1986 / Charles-Alexandre Fessy 1804 - 1856 / César Franck 1822 - 1890 / Jean-Pierre Griveau b. 1968 / Alexandre Guilmant 1837 - 1911 / Louis-James-Alfred Lefébure-Wély 1817 - 1869 / Jacques-Nicolas Lemmens 1823 - 1881 / Franz Liszt 1811 - 1886 / Camille Saint-Saens 1835 - 1921 / Théodore Salomé 1834 - 1896 / Henri Victor Tournaillon 1832 - 1887 / Louis Vierne 1870 - 1937 / Charles-Marie Widor 1844 - 1937
*Improvisations by* Olivier Latry / Pierre Pincemaille / Daniel Roth

3 DVDs with filmed documentaries of the organs and 2 CDs with music only and a well written booklet! An invaluable document for us OrgaNuts! (Watching on my laptop with sound on the HiFi, my new sub-woofers shakes the whole house with all those pedal notes! This is my second full watch and liste, and I'm sure I will reference this often!)

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky : Muti.*
Symphony 4 now playing


----------



## csacks

Listening to Haydn´s Quartets (some of them), played by the Aeolian String Quartet. At this moment those from opus 20. Amazing


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from Albany where we await the impending snow-pocalypse! Finally got a chance to make it an "H" day!









Got rolling last night with Haydn's Opus 42 String Quartet. The Festetics Quartet were the players. Loving this $9.99 MP3 set!









Moved onto Gustav Holst's 'The Planets' next. Charles Dutoit led the Montreal Symphony Orchestra. Fantastic recording. I'm torn between this one and James Levine's recording with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is my favorite...









Next, I listened to the Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique', Symphony No. 4 'Deliciae Basilienses', Pacific 231 and Rugby by composer Arthur Honegger. Charles Dutoit led the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.









Last, another Haydn. This time Joseph's last famous brother. Poor Michael Haydn seems almost forgotten these days. This set is a nice collection of Michael Haydn's symphonies with Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players from their 'Contemporaries of Mozart' series.


----------



## Weston

opus55 said:


> View attachment 56996
> 
> 
> I've been listening to ghost stories podcast all day.


Oh? What's it called?

I used to listen to Jim Harold's excellent Campfire podcast, but got temporarily tired of it, though I was on it once.  Maybe I'm ready for something similar again.


----------



## Weston

Hoping I can find a good classical streaming station on the work computer today. The iPod batteries conked out and the newer iPod has an unusual (proprietary) USB connector for charging I left at home.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 57012
> 
> 
> Harnoncourt & co. in Haydn's "Paris" Symphonies.


Haven't heard this one. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Kivimees

Listening to R.R. Bennett from the Lyrita Label:









My favourite is definitely the Piano Concerto. It was composed in 1968, so I'll describe it as "groovy".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Maria Chiara*, the Decca recitals.
Just arrived, disc one playing now


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Horn Concerto
> Mad Regales
> Tintinnabulation
> Wind Rose
> Sound Field
> On Conversing with Paradise
> Retracing
> Clarinet Quintet
> Figment V
> La Musique
> Retracing III
> Due Duetti
> Figment III
> Figment IV
> Poems of Louis Zukofsky
> Retracing II
> 
> Carter's late period truly must transcend the late periods of every other composer out there.....
> And this is the best horn concerto ever!


Can he transcend the dental medication one will need to listen to his music?

(Don't worry, I like the _Three Occasions _and the _Concerto for Orchestra_.)

_;D_


----------



## JACE

*Leopold Stokowski - The Columbia Stereo Recordings*
Disc 9 - Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian"; Georges Bizet: Symphony in C


----------



## Vasks

_Chamber music of Platti pleased_


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bach - Matthew Passion - Wolfgang Gönnenwein/Süddeutscher Madrigalchor/Consortium Musicum
Got some time off - the wife is away. Need to do some housework.
iphone - headphones. 
Spotify. 
Thought I'd try a different recording as I've only heard the Elliot Gardiner.


----------



## George O

George Rochberg (1918-2005)

String Quartet No. 2 (1959-1961)

Phyllis Bryn-Julson, soprano
The Concord String Quartet

Robert Suderburg (1936-2013)

Chamber Music II (1967)

The Philadelphia String Quartet

on Turnabout Vox (NYC), from 1974


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> *Leopold Stokowski - The Columbia Stereo Recordings*
> Disc 9 - Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian"; Georges Bizet: Symphony in C


Looks like he's getting robbed.


----------



## mirepoix

A glass of wine before Madam comes home is slowly enjoyed along with a bigger drink of -









Scriabin: Piano Concerto - Hague Residentie Orchestra, Valentinovna Postnikova, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Orfeo

*In Thinking of the Ferguson, Missouri Tragedies & the Astray World Order*

*William Grant Still*
Symphony no. II in G minor "Song of a New Race."
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*William Levi Dawson*
Negro Folk Symphony.
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Albert Hurwit*
Symphony no. I "Remembrance."
-The Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra/Michael Lankester.

*Leonard Bernstein*
Chichester Psalms
-John Bogart, alto solo.
-The New York Philharmonic & the Camerata Singers/Leonard Bernstein.

*Kara Karayev*
Suite from Ballet "The Path of Thunder."
-The Moscow Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Rauf Abdullayev.

*Adolphus Hailstork:* Epitaph for a Man who Dreamed (In Memory of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.) & An American Port of Call, *Michael Abels:* "Global Warming", *David Baker:* Cello Concerto*, *William Banfield:* Essay for Orchestra, *Coleridge-Taylor Perkinson:* Sinfonietta no. II for Strings, *Ulysses Kay:* Overture to Theater Set, *George Walker:* Lyric for Strings, *Roque Cordero:* Eight Miniatures for Small Orchestra, *Hale Smith:* Ritual & Incantations. 
-Katinka Kleijn, cello(*).
-The Chicago Sinfonietta/Paul Freeman


----------



## rrudolph

No, I'm not rushing the season...I get to play this twice (with two different groups) in the next month, so this is homework listening. I'll also play the Magnificat once and Handel's Messiah (the whole damn thing) 6 times...believe me, I DON'T need a memory refresher for that!

Bach: Christmas Oratorio BWV 248








Bach: Magnificat BWV 243


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras' treatment of the first movement of Symphony No. 34 just delights and animates me beyond belief. I just feel like hugging everyone around me and dancing on the table. . . but of course, 'I can't,' being at work-- and on such a gorgeous Southern California morning.









_Cosi _selections. _GAAAAW-geous. _









Mozart Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Jean-Philippe Collard* play *Rachmaninov*:










Etudes-tableaux, Op. 39 No 2. Phew! That's something.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 57038
> 
> 
> View attachment 57039
> 
> 
> Mackerras' treatment of the first movement of Symphony No. 34 just delights and animates me beyond belief. I just feel like hugging everyone around me and dancing on the table. . . but of course, 'I can't,' being at work-- and on such a gorgeous Southern California morning.
> 
> View attachment 57040
> 
> 
> _Cosi _selections. _GAAAAW-geous. _
> 
> View attachment 57041
> 
> 
> Mozart Violin Concerto No. 1


Man I could use a lot more Mutter today!


----------



## hpowders

^^^Those are all fine CD's!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Man I could use a lot more Mutter today!


_Crank_ it.

_;D_

It will add ten years youthful beauty to your life.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated! (Stephen Drury)

*p.s.*



hpowders said:


> Haven't heard this one. Sounds interesting.


I like Harnoncourt's Haydn a lot--HIP-style, observing all the repeats. I'll be interested in your opinion if you get around to it.


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR TWO GUITARS, VOL. 1
*Hans Werner Henze*
Ensemble Villa Musica
Jürgen Ruck, guitar
Elena Casoli, guitar

MD&G


----------



## fjf

Symphony #1 this evening.


----------



## George O

George Rochberg (1918-2005)

String Quartet No. 3 (1972)

The Concord String Quartet

on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1973

With fascinating liner notes by Rochberg on the "severe, binding limitations in serialism."


----------



## scratchgolf

George O said:


> George Rochberg (1918-2005)
> 
> String Quartet No. 3 (1972)
> 
> The Concord String Quartet
> 
> on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1973
> 
> With fascinating liner notes by Rochberg on the "severe, binding limitations in serialism."


2 questions George.

1. How large is your vinyl collection?
2. How large is your yard?

If you're saving these photos, I have a decent idea. With the technology of the day available, you could compile your photos and make a coffee table book of your collection. It wouldn't cost too much at one of the larger chain stores, such as Office Depot or Kinkos.


----------



## JACE

My two big classical music "discoveries" of 2014 have been Rachmaninov and Sibelius. It's been a big, delicious, full-tilt, dual-composer _bender_. Earlier this morning, I listened to Rachmaninov. So now it's time for...

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*


----------



## George O

scratchgolf said:


> 2 questions George.
> 
> 1. How large is your vinyl collection?
> 2. How large is your yard?
> 
> If you're saving these photos, I have a decent idea. With the technology of the day available, you could compile your photos and make a coffee table book of your collection. It wouldn't cost too much at one of the larger chain stores, such as Office Depot or Kinkos.


1. I haven't computed the number recently, but it's somewhere north of 10,000. Seeing my collection makes me more aware of my mortality, what with only so much time to play them.

2. 2.99 acres.

Thanks for the suggestion on the photo books. I actually already have made and given some to my biggest fan, my wife. I post some older shots here now and then. It's fun.


----------



## MagneticGhost

It's no good. Once I've got something on my mind......... I couldn't wait for Saturday 

Elgar - Symphony No.1
Halle Orchestra with Sir Mark Elder. Has this man produced a bad record. I have yet to hear one. This is pressing all my right Elgar buttons.


----------



## brotagonist

Luigi Nono

An old favourite, now back in my possession:


----------



## Haydn man

Number 5 from this cycle. Mahler is steadily growing on me and I have played this one enough to become more familiar with it. This really is a great symphony but I need to press on to the others next







Next something I am much more familiar with. Arrau majestic with Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Itullian




----------



## fjf

fjf said:


> View attachment 57044
> 
> 
> Symphony #1 this evening.


Now Symphony #2. Wow!. Don Claudio knew how to make an orchestra sing!.


----------



## millionrainbows

albertfallickwang said:


> Man I could use a lot more Mutter today!


I like those MacKerras Mozarts.


----------



## Bas

The day before yesterday:

Joseph Haydn 
- Sturm & Drang Symphonies: 52 in Cm, 38 in C, 65 in A, 45 in Fm#, 51 in B-flat, 41 in C, 39 in G, 45 in B-flat 
- London Symphonies: 94 in G "Surprise", no 97 in C, no 99 in E-flat*
By The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Orchestra of the 18th Century*, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Decca









No. 39 is so great. All of those actually are very fine, in this performance. I prefer these S&D symphonies by far over the Gardiner set...

Today:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Kreutzer Sonata
By Isabelle van Keulen [violin], Hannes Minnaar [piano], on Challenge Classics









That third movement: absolutely stunning!

I will continue with:

Louis Spohr - Violin concertos 5, 12, 13
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Outer movements.

Jarvi has the hardest-charging first and last movements that I've ever heard.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pmsummer said:


> WORKS FOR TWO GUITARS, VOL. 1
> *Hans Werner Henze*
> Ensemble Villa Musica
> Jürgen Ruck, guitar
> Elena Casoli, guitar
> 
> MD&G


!!!!!!!!!!!

Like like like like like like like like like like like like like like......


----------



## millionrainbows

Hardcore minimalism:

Philip Glass: 
Two Pages (17:56)/Contrary Motion (15:31)/Music In Fifths (23:19)/Music In Similar Motion (17:11)

Music With Changing Parts (61:38)

Solo Piano: Metamorphosis 1-5 (30:31)/Mad Rush (13:44)/Wichita Sutra Vortex (6:05)
























The first two recordings are done with those strange, cheezy electric organs: Farfisa Combo organs, popular with rock "combos" in the 1960s (The Doors, Iron Butterfy, ? and the Mysterians, Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs, etc.)

Why Philip Glass likes those organs, and chose to use them consistently in his early ensembles, is something I've never heard him explain. The only thing I can think of, is they sound just like the blown mouth organ used in Japanese Gagaku music, called the _Sho._

This is very repetitive, hard core minimalism, designed to short-circuit your cognitive apparatus. It is the aural equivalent of counting beads in Shingon Buddhism. You either give up in frustration, go crazy, or become enlightened.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Comparing the two.


----------



## Vaneyes

*BA Zimmermann*: Chamber, Orchestral, w. Bach & Wambach (rec.1992), Palm/Zender et al (rec.1971 - '80).


----------



## George O

millionrainbows said:


> This is very repetitive, hard core minimalism, designed to short-circuit your cognitive apparatus. It is the aural equivalent of counting beads in Shingon Buddhism. You either *give up in frustration, go crazy, or become enlightened*.


Which path did you walk?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> Comparing the two.
> 
> View attachment 57060
> View attachment 57061


If possible, could you report back with your thoughts? I've heard a lot of great things about Karajan's Philharmonia LvB Cycle, even that it's better than the '63 BPO cycle. I wouldn't mind picking up the Philharmonia cycle if the price was right.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> ^^^Those are all fine CD's!!


Agree...Henze, Nono, BA Zimmermann, too.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Another orchestral concert of Ars Musica 2014 recorded by radio Klara, with Berstein, Bach, Glass, Vermeersch (one of the founders of Maximalist!) and Adams, then left to re-listen for a few days:

http://radio.klara.be/radio/10_programmas.php


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> An impression of Chausson's Symphony...
> 
> Did film music use this as a model?* It sure sounds like it is constantly on the verge of breaking out into numerous different popular soundtracks,* at every turn another one. The one melody I can identify, that recurs... Life is a cabaret, old chum... It's just the first few notes, but we have it over and over :lol: Does anyone else hear it?


Give Scriabin Symphony 3 a go next. Way ahead of its time. Hollywood Bowl stuff. Strike up the band!


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I had the Zimmermann album on again, while making supper. Having it on while doing something else:* it is starting to sound like it is pulling together.* For the first time, I felt at home with it, noticing the cohesion more than the silences and eclecticism. I will give it a few more days, yet, before it has to yield to my other new arrivals.
> 
> View attachment 57005


Coupla more days, it'll sound like Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## omega

*Janacek*
_String Quartet n°1 "Kreuzer Sonate" and n°2 "Intimate Letters"_
Melos Quartet








*Shostakovich*
_Symphony n°8_
Yevgeny Mravinsky | Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra








I denfinitely have to listen to more Shostakovich...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Like the hair. I'll give that a try. Now, mousse or Brylcreem...a big dab will do us all. Dames are linin' up at just the thought of it. Thatsa Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## millionrainbows

George O said:


> Which path did you walk?


I've been enlightened for some time now, so minimalism never bothered me. I'm still broke, though.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Seized by a compulsion - I wanted to listen to Holst's Invocation for Cello and Orchestra - I might stay for the rest of the programme - some lovely music on this disc

Julian Lloyd Webber - Neville Mariner - Martin in a field etc


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 197 "God is our trust"

Wedding cantata - Leipzig, 1723

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, cond. (1967)


----------



## dgee

Number 3 - I really need to try some other recordings of these, probably Bronfman's


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*: Veriazioni canoniche, w. SWRSO/Gielen (rec.1989); La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura, w. Arditti/Richard et al (rec.1988).

View attachment 57072
View attachment 57073


----------



## Jos

Like Omega I picked Janacek's stringquartets for my evening listening.
No's 1 & 2, played by the Janacekquartet.

Supraphon Prague recording from 1963

No 2, "intimate pages" will have to wait for a bit because I must help my son with some homework...


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Vaneyes

dgee said:


> Number 3 - I really need to try some other recordings of these, probably Bronfman's
> 
> View attachment 57071


Anda/Fricsay (DG Originals).:tiphat:


----------



## DaveS

LvB's 9th. Seems appropriate for a Holiday. Andre Cluytens, Berlin Philharmonic








Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Manxfeeder

DiesIraeVIX said:


> If possible, could you report back with your thoughts? I've heard a lot of great things about Karajan's Philharmonia LvB Cycle, even that it's better than the '63 BPO cycle. I wouldn't mind picking up the Philharmonia cycle if the price was right.


I prefer the Philharmonia interpretation of the 7th; it seemed more energetic. I also liked the 6th from that set. Though, of course, the sound isn't as good as the '63. I understand that with the Philharmonia set, Warner has remastered it. I don't know how much of a difference that makes.

As far as the price, I see one of the Amazon sellers is offering it for around $21. I'm getting tempted myself.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> I prefer the Philharmonia interpretation of the 7th; it seemed more energetic. I also liked the 6th from that set. Though, of course, the sound isn't as good as the '63. I understand that with the Philharmonia set, Warner has remastered it. I don't know how much of a difference that makes.


I prefer the entire Philharmonia cycle. For me Karajan was in his glory during the Philharmonia/Legge years. His Philharmonia Sibelius 7th for example is exalted and glorious.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussorsky, Night on the Bare Mountain.*

Yeah, I know, I'm listening to a Halloween piece on the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Albert7

Listened to this masterful recording of Carlos Kleiber's Symphony 5 and 7 of Beethoven. Definitely one of my favorite 5 classical recordings of all time.


----------



## Bruce

Auber - Overture to Fra Diavolo - Kunzel and the Cincinnati Pops









Robert Palmer - Piano Sonata No. 3 performed by Ramon Salvatore 
(Not to be confused with the Robert Palmer of "Simply Irresistible" and "Addicted to Love")









This is a pretty good CD, all in all. Anyone interested in 20th century American piano sonati might enjoy this disc. The Palmer has a strong rhythmic drive to all the movements. A bit percussive, but not quite as much so as Bartók's piano sonata.

And finally,

Benjamin Lees - Odyssey 2 played by Mirian Conti


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> Re 28 & 32...


Yep, that's the one. I couldn't remember which of the sonati were on it. Beautiful grooves, that one had.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ralph Vaughan Williams
Phantasy Quintet for 2 violins, 2 violas & cello 
String Quartet No. 1 in G minor 
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor ("For Jean on Her Birthday")*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2001]

Another fine performance by the miraculous Maggini Quartet, whose British String Quartet series on Naxos is nonpareil amongst present day recordings. Sadly, though, the stand-out work on this disc is the Phantasie Quintet, and hence not nominatable you-know-where.


----------



## Bruce

George O said:


> George Rochberg (1918-2005)
> 
> String Quartet No. 1 (1952)
> Concord Quartet:
> Mark Sokol, violin
> Andrew Jennings, violin
> John Kochanowski, viola
> Norman Fischer, cello
> 
> Duo Concertante (1955)
> Mark Sokol, violin
> Norman Fischer, cello
> 
> Ricordanza, Soliloquy for Piano and Cello (1972)
> Norman Fischer, cello
> George Rochberg, piano
> 
> on Composer Recordings, Inc. - CRI (NYC), from 1975


That was a great recording. I have a re-release on CD, but they replaced the Duo and the Ricordanza with Contra Mortem et Tempus and Rochberg's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

Grechaninov-1st symphony, Polyansky conducting the Russian State Symphony Orchestra...

enjoying this work and then realise that the first movement has a 'pastoral' feel(particularly in certain aspects of the melodic development)that is so reminiscent of Dvorak middle symphonies....well there you go!

and then the slow movement.......has that otherworldliness of the late Dvorak symphonic poems!


----------



## ptr

*Jeanne Demessieux* - Complete Organ Works (Aeolus)







-








Stephen Tharp, organ

/ptr


----------



## mirepoix

Bonnal: String Quartet No. 1


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sky Arts 2
Rattle and the Berlin Phil with Yefim Bronfman
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No.3


----------



## D Smith

DiesIraeVIX said:


> If possible, could you report back with your thoughts? I've heard a lot of great things about Karajan's Philharmonia LvB Cycle, even that it's better than the '63 BPO cycle. I wouldn't mind picking up the Philharmonia cycle if the price was right.


I have the Philharmonia set and like it a lot. Some of my favorite Beethoven performances come from this set. However, the sound is kind of boxy on some recordings. But one positive thing about the sound is that the strings don't overwhelm everything else and I find it more balanced and in some cases punchier that the later Berlin recordings.


----------



## aleazk

*John Cage* - _Seven2_


----------



## Autocrat

This, via Spotify:









It is a truly awful recording, it sounds like it was captured on a Dorothy the Dinosaur cassette recorder from out in foyer. It is probably a superb performance - the audience seemed rapturously pleased with it - but in all honesty I can't really tell.

Avoid avoid avoid.

Oh, and whiny oboes as well. :scold:


----------



## SimonNZ

Graun, Telemann and Krebs oboe concertos - Heinz Holliger


----------



## Balthazar

Finishing up the *Brahms Piano Trios *with:

Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 101
Trio for Horn, Violin, and Piano, Op. 40
Trio for Piano, Clarinet, and Cello, Op. 114


----------



## George O

Bruce said:


> That was a great recording. I have a re-release on CD, but they replaced the Duo and the Ricordanza with Contra Mortem et Tempus and Rochberg's 2nd Symphony.


Interesting.

Actually, the Ricordanza is my favorite piece on the record. Rochberg says in the liner notes that he wrote it as commentary to the opening of Beethoven's Cello Sonata, op 102, no 1.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy

One of the finest performances left to us by Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra.
This and the Karajan/Philharmonia are my two favorite performances of this great symphony.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart puano concertos - Uchihida

So we hat sober suited performances I think


----------



## scratchgolf

DavidA said:


> Mozart puano concertos - Uchihida


At first glance I thought this said "Guano Concertos". That would be interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More British String Quartets tonight:

*Frank Bridge
String Quartet No 1 in E minor, H 70 (1906)*

Actually his third completed string quartet, and acknowledged to have been written under the stylistic influence of Delius, Faure, Debussy and Ravel, this is nonetheless a highly accomplished and finely wrought piece, full of chromatic passages and unusual harmonies. The third movement scherzo is a sort of bucolic, English pastoral version of Debussian 'impressionism'.

*String Quartet No 2 in G minor, H 115 (1915)*

By now highly idiomatic, this is a grand example of Bridge's early mature style - a masterwork, I think (I defy anyone who likes Debussy or early Berg not to like this English 'relative'). It's a passionate, brooding and intense work, and a great favourite of mine. (I haven't nominated it for the TC Top 100+ string quartets because I anticipate that it won't have been heard at all widely, but I may wait for a late 'nomination round' or an 'honourable mention')

*String Quartet No. 3, H 175 (1926)*

This represents a radical shift into Bridge's late, highly dissonant style - the break with his early style is remarkable. This work could be mistaken for Berg - "a cousin of the Lyric Suite in its almost eerie intensity" if it was not for the presence of characteristic Bridge themes. It sounds unlike almost anything in English music of the time, as Bridge was nearly alone in exploring European musical developments (not least the Second Viennese School) amongst his British contemporaries.

*String Quartet No 4, H 188 (1936)*

Bridge's last chamber work, offering strong comparisons with the work of Berg and Bartok. This is less dissonant than the third quartet, and is highly lyrical. Some commentators regard this as Bridge's masterpiece. It is a very strong and subtle work. I love the way the themes emerge from the complex material in the Scherzo sections of the last movement (the movement is actually marked adagio ma non troppo).

Both discs - the Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2002 & 2005]


----------



## George O

George Rochberg (1918-2005)

Quartets Nos. 4, 5, and 6 "The Concord Quartets" (1977-1978)

Concord String Quartet

2-LP box on RCA (NYC), from 1982


----------



## Guest

In honor of what would have been Schnittke's 80th birthday today. The 5th Symphony has absolutely shattering climaxes--I'd love to hear it live sometime--no recording can do them justice, but this one makes a brave effort.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Miaskovsky: Symphony 6 / Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg SO*

Just got this CD in the mail.


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> Hoping I can find a good classical streaming station on the work computer today. The iPod batteries conked out and the newer iPod has an unusual (proprietary) USB connector for charging I left at home.


Key classical streaming into Google and the first thing that pops up is KDFC.

Do not be lured!

After sitting through two segments of Vivaldi's four seasons, then a rousing rendition of Fur Elise*, I was treated to a request for the Raiders of the Lost Ark opening theme. I left in case a Yanni / Justin Beiber version of Pachelbel's Canon was next on the playlist.

*Actually the Fur Elise was quite wonderful. All it takes is a great player to make a chestnut husk spring back to life.



millionrainbows said:


> The first two recordings are done with those strange, cheezy electric organs: Farfisa Combo organs, popular with rock "combos" in the 1960s (The Doors, Iron Butterfy, ? and the Mysterians, Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs, etc.)
> 
> Why Philip Glass likes those organs, and chose to use them consistently in his early ensembles, is something I've never heard him explain. The only thing I can think of, is they sound just like the blown mouth organ used in Japanese Gagaku music, called the _Sho._
> 
> This is very repetitive, hard core minimalism, designed to short-circuit your cognitive apparatus. It is the aural equivalent of counting beads in Shingon Buddhism. You either give up in frustration, go crazy, or become enlightened.


I agree with the last statement, but there is another option too: profound indifference. I can take or leave minimalism. (I kind of like cheesy Farfisa organ though.)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm having a Tchaikovsky night tonight. Starting with...

.Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 FULL / Martha Argerich, piano - Charles Dutoit, conductor .


----------



## D Smith

These recordings were mentioned earlier in the thread so I revisited them tonight and what a pleasant visit it was. I just think Anda and Fricsay do the Bartok concertos brilliantly. But now I'm intrigued by the Boulez so may have to give that a listen as well!


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart Violin Concertos - Monica Huggett, violin and cond.


----------



## Bruce

George O said:


> George Rochberg (1918-2005)
> 
> Quartets Nos. 4, 5, and 6 "The Concord Quartets" (1977-1978)
> 
> Concord String Quartet
> 
> 2-LP box on RCA (NYC), from 1982


Very fine recording. I think all of Rochberg's Quartets are well worth the time spent listening.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan

My other favorite version of this epic symphony. Too bad this wasn't engineered in stereo.
If there is any recording crying out for stereo, this is it. A shame!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 44 (Pletnev, Fedoseyev)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

James Tenney- Arbor Vitæ (2006) beautiful slow microtonal string quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Fayrfax, Missa O Quam Glorifica*

English Renaissance music has the strange effect on me of being interesting and at the same time soporific.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I listened to Julia Fischer's version of the Bach violin concertos. I liked them pretty well in fact and this is the first time I got a chance to hear her out.









Right now I'm listening to the lovely Dvorak cello concerto as played by Alisa Weilerstein. She is definitely the most talented American cellist and a successor to Yo-Yo Ma's passionate playing. In fact, I need to listen to her version of the Elgar cello concerto to compare to that of Jacqueline du Pre's.


----------



## KenOC

Incident report: At 3:10 this afternoon, composer and conductor Gustav Mahler was arrested for a drive-by re-orchestration of Beethoven's 9th Symphony. Initial witness interviews indicate:

His version is not at all tubby, thick, or heavy. If anything, it's a bit more transparent than the original version. There are some very noticeable changes in detail, especially in the first movement, and they are effective. In some places, Mahler brings out countermelodies that are covered up in the original version. The return after the development section is especially strong. Watch out, Susan McClary!

The conductor, Kristjan Jarvi, takes the music at a good clip, coming in at about an hour flat. The only noticeable cut is in the scherzo where some repeats are omitted. Since that is not prohibited in the criminal code, no charges will be brought.

Unfortunately the fast tempi and large number of strings make it hard to fully articulate some passages, most notably in the Scherzo. This is less apparent elsewhere.

The adagio, again, is brisk but not objectionably so. Other conductors bring out more detail here and it seems a bit "plain" on first hearing.

The finale is nice and exciting, though the soloists and chorus are perhaps more enthusiastic than accurate. No matter, it certainly sends 'em home happy.

Summary: On balance, I liked it. A good recording with a more experienced conductor (sorry Kristjan) and better orchestra and associated forces would be appreciated. Meanwhile, Herr Mahler is awaiting his bail hearing.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

KenOC said:


> The return after the development section is especially strong. Watch out, Susan McClary!


For those who don't know:

"The point of recapitulation in the first movement of the Ninth is one of the most horrifying moments in music, as the carefully prepared cadence is frustrated, damming up energy which finally explodes in the throttling murderous rage of a rapist incapable of attaining release."

-Susan McClary.


----------



## mmsbls

Matthias Pintscher

en sourdine, tenebrae, Reflections on Narcissus
Concertos for Violin, Viola, and Cello









The very positive review on Amazon says, these concertos do "not reach out and grab the listener." I can understand that sentiment. The Violin Concerto, en sourdine, did not grab me, but as I listened I became increasingly absorbed by the music, and by the end was intrigued. The Cello Concerto, Reflections on Narcissus, did strike me quite positively from the beginning. There are some very interesting and lovely parts to this concerto.

Based on CoaG's recommendations I had heard Pintscher's Osiris earlier today and had a lukewarm reaction. After trying these concertos I definitely feel differently.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No.3 in E flat, Op.75


----------



## brotagonist

I'm getting a very early start on this week's SS.

Elgar Symphony 1
Colin Davis/Staatskapelle Dresden

Elgar has never really captivated my interest, although he sounds pretty good when he steers away from the Victorian Britannia pomp.

I've got a lot of new discs that I want to focus on, but not rush with.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pierre De La Rue's Missa Cum Iocunditate - Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky The Swan Lake , Bolshoi Ballet .






While ballet isn't really my thing the music in Swan Lake is absolutely glorious!


----------



## brotagonist

^ If ever there was an archetypal ballet, Swan Lake has to be it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Tchaikovsky The Swan Lake , Bolshoi Ballet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While ballet isn't really my thing the music in Swan Lake is absolutely glorious!


Don't worry: Your masculine credentials are safe with me.

- If you _didn't_ like it, _then_ I'd have to wonder. _;D_


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Tchaikovsky The Swan Lake , Bolshoi Ballet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While ballet isn't really my thing the music in Swan Lake is absolutely glorious!


The music of Nutcracker and Sleeping Beauty is no less glorious. Don't know if you've heard them yet, but the music from Swan Lake is certainly very appealing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No.3 in E flat, Op.75


The Tchaikovsky _Third Piano Concerto_ is of course a revision of the unfinished symphony of Tchaikovsky's which subsequently became known as "_Tchaikovsky's Seventh Symphony_."














_I loooooooooove the first movement of this._ When I first heard it in college I played it to _death_. This music for me really is like falling hard in love for the first time (01:05-01:37).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> The music of Nutcracker and Sleeping Beauty is no less glorious. Don't know if you've heard them yet, but the music from Swan Lake is certainly very appealing.


Yes, I've heard them both as well. I watched the Nutcracker for the first time in my life about six months ago. They are also very good but of the three Swan Lake is the one that appeals to me the most. I'll probably watch Nutcracker again some time in December.


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok String Quartet #1







Britten String Quartet #2







Nielsen Flute Concerto, Symphonic Rhapsody, Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Journey to the Færo Islands. Thus finishes my Nielsen saga, all symphonies, concerti and the extras


----------



## Novelette

Just passing through, but I quite missed this musical-listening camaraderie.

Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in G, Op. 37, "Grétry" -- Jolente de Maeyer; Patrick Davin: Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liege

Ockeghem: Alma Redemptoris Mater -- Hillard Ensemble

Cherubini: Clytemnestre -- Michael Alexander Willens: Die Kölner Akademie

Liszt: Die Glocken des Strassburger Münsters, S6/R482 -- Miklós Szabó: Budapest Symphony Orchestra & Hungarian State Radio and Television Chorus

Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea -- Sylvia McNair; John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir

Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust, WoO 3 -- Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker

Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, Op. 52 -- Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, Op. 62 -- Kurt Masur: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Weston

I feel like chamber music tonight after a rough day at work -- but aren't they all? I'd like more intellect, less overblown drama.

*Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale), suite transcribed for violin, clarinet & piano*
The American Chamber Players









This is a striking clever piece. I love it! I especially like the Tango-Valse-Ragtime segment. Who would have thought of trying to combine those? Yet they are merged seamlessly, simultaneously. Amazing.

*
Nielsen: Fem Klaverstykker (Five Pieces for piano), FS 10, Op. 3*
Peter Seiverwright, piano









There is something very Bach-like about these. Not so much baroque, but more as if Bach lived in late romantic times and retained some of the same musical gestures. Very nice. I would have liked more of these.

*
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in Cm, Op. 60 "Werther"*
Arthur Rubinstein / Guarneri Quartet









I have trouble getting excited about the exaggerated vibrato of this old style performance, but once the first movement really leans into it at about the 5 minute mark, all is forgiven. Is it me or is Brahms quoting the famous Beethoven Symphony 5 fate motif in the last movement? If so he's made it his own somehow.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Laetatus Sum_ for five instruments and six voices (yes!- two of them, sopranos)

Renaissance Beauty-- no, _not_ Elle! _Monteverdi_!


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart : Alban Berg Quartett*
String quartet no 14 and 15 now playing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48 (Fedoseyev) .


----------



## Albert7

senza sordino said:


> Bartok String Quartet #1
> View attachment 57111
> 
> Britten String Quartet #2
> View attachment 57112
> 
> Nielsen Flute Concerto, Symphonic Rhapsody, Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Journey to the Færo Islands. Thus finishes my Nielsen saga, all symphonies, concerti and the extras
> View attachment 57113


I just finished listening to ALL of the Bartok String Quartets yesterday and was blown away in fact .


----------



## SimonNZ

Arvo Part's Stabat Mater etc - Hilliard Ensemble et al


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky, Quartet No.1 - Borodin Quartet .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Luba Orgonasova*
Thanks to florestan:tiphat:

Missed opportunity for the major record companies.


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Gnarly Buttons. A wonderful Clarinet Concerto for chamber ensemble (with banjo) including the infamous Mad Cow Hoedown. Don't miss this one!


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to:

Zemlinsky Lyrische Symphonie









Maazel/BPO et al.

I am glad I purchased this one. It is a work I know I will want to listen to again (and again). It has seven movements, alternating baritone and soprano, with the texts by the Nobel prizewinning Bengali poet, Tagore. While I did follow the texts on this, my third or so listen, I think it is mostly intelligible without aid: Varady and Fischer-Dieskau sing clearly, particularly the latter. This is a reissue of the more expensive DG original.


----------



## SimonNZ

following SeptimalTritone:

James Tenney's Arbor Vitae - Bozzini Quartet


----------



## Kivimees

KenOC said:


> A good recording with a more experienced conductor (sorry Kristjan) and better orchestra and associated forces would be appreciated.


Time flies. It's hard to believe that Kristjan is already 40+ years old. To me, he's always been "Paavo's little brother".


----------



## SimonNZ

Rubbra's String Quartet No.4 - Maggini Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For the occasional isolated Caballe passage.










For EV-ER-Y-THING.










For Gundula.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> For the occasional isolated Caballe passage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For EV-ER-Y-THING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Gundula.


You may be the first person ever to recommend this classic recording of _Parsifal_ on the basis of a flower maiden. Now you just ring up Kna right now and tell him you're sorry.

*Buy it for every other reason, folks!*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> You may be the first person ever to recommend this classic recording of _Parsifal_ on the basis of a flower maiden. Now you just ring up Kna right now and tell him you're sorry.
> 
> *Buy it for every other reason, folks!*


Pay no attention to that Knight Errant behind the curtain.

Gundula's _gorgeous_.

And Darling, if its a 'package'_ Parsifal_ you want, look Karajan-wards. _;D_


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Pay no attention to that Knight Errant behind the curtain.
> 
> Gundula's _gorgeous_.
> 
> And Darling, if its a 'package'_ Parsifal_ you want, look Karajan-wards. _;D_


Yes, dear, that's lovely. Just be prepared, as with every Karajan production, to be thinking, over and over, "Isn't the maestro making the most ravishing sounds?"

Knappertsbusch lets us forget that anyone is on the podium. The art that conceals art. (His Parsifal, Kundry and Klingsor sing better too. )


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> Yes, dear, that's lovely. Just be prepared, as with every Karajan production, to be thinking, over and over, "Isn't the maestro making the most ravishing sounds?"
> 
> Knappertsbusch lets us forget that anyone is on the podium. The art that conceals art. (His Parsifal, Kundry and Klingsor sing better too. )


_Venus envy_, Lord Woodduck? _*Too* beautiful_? <arched eyebrow, insinuating glance, prolonged silence>

Knappy's "art that conceals art" is admittedly profound, but just don't conceal 'too much.' _;D_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto; 5 Preludes; Selected Etudes (Bream; Previn)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

All told, I think I prefer a soprano voice in _Les Illuminations_, which was actually written for a female singer, and Felicity Lott would seem like just the right person for the job. She also sings Britten's gorgeous, if slightly derivative (well he was only 14), _Quatre Chansons Francaises_. The _Serenade_ goes to Anthony Rolfe Johnson, who gives an interpretation to set beside those of Peter Pears and the composer. A lovely disc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> All told, I think I prefer a soprano voice in _Les Illuminations_, which was actually written for a female singer, and Felicity Lott would seem like just the right person for the job. She also sings Britten's gorgeous, if slightly derivative (well he was only 14), _Quatre Chansons Francaises_. The _Serenade_ goes to Anthony Rolfe Johnson, who gives an interpretation to set beside those of Peter Pears and the composer. A lovely disc.












That Felicity Lott _Les Illuminations_--with her gorgeous timbre and sexily-inflected French-- is a staple in my_ diet_. I must play it at least once a month. The recording quality on the CD (I've never heard the original record) is outstaning. Thomson, as you of course well know, is a sympathetic accompanist. Absolute _sine qua non_ disc in the Marschallin's Book of Love. _;D_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The first track on this is a guitar piece that I've been dying to play for ages, and I might finally get a chance soon!


----------



## SimonNZ

Luigi Nono's Quando Stanno Morendo. Diario Polacco No. 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeous Respighi magnificently played and recorded.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony No.7 Op.113 ------ It's invigorating.

Penny et al


----------



## Blancrocher

Stockhausen: "Kontakte," for piano, percussion and electronics (David Tudor etc.); "Mantra," for piano duo and electronics (Pascal Meyer, Xenia Pestova)


----------



## SimonNZ

Ramon Lazkano's Ur Loak - Josep Pons, cond.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ives- Symphony 3
Stockhausen- Gruppen


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SeptimalTritone said:


> Ives- Symphony 3
> Stockhausen- Gruppen


I quite like you


----------



## SeptimalTritone

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I quite like you


Actually, I think it was one of your recent posts today or yesterday that inspired me to explore Ives! So thank _you_ 

And of course Stockhausen is like one of the top composers ever


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ligeti - Cello Concerto, Clocks and Clouds, Violin Concerto and Sippal, dobbal, nadihegeduvel


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SeptimalTritone said:


> Actually, I think it was one of your recent posts today or yesterday that inspired me to explore Ives! So thank _you_
> 
> And of course Stockhausen is like one of the top composers ever


Ives is one of the few great things the USA has had to offer! Ives, Carter, Copland, Jackson Pollock, Tenessee Williams, E. E. Cummings and Michael Moore. That's the full list. 

EDIT: I am just wishing to emphasise these people as my top 7 Americans, not so much as a remark to say "meh, america sucks apart from like, 7 randoms, lol"


----------



## SimonNZ

Ramon Lazkano's Hauskor - Cello Octet Amsterdam


----------



## SimonNZ

(sure about that post CoaG? I'll wager some wont take it as a joke)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SimonNZ said:


> (sure about that post CoaG? I'll wager some wont take it as a joke)


Hmm? It makes Ives all the more special 

Anyway, now listening to this Mahler 7 by Gielen. It's one of the few recordings where the strings play the opening tremolos _properly_ according to Mahler's intentions.


----------



## SimonNZ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hmm? It makes Ives all the more special


As you wish - can't join you with the Michael Moore love, though, I'm afraid.

if anyones interested: that Ramon Lazkano Ur Loak upthread would be my most exciting discovery of the day






the most exciting discovery yesterday was Harry Partch's Delusion Of The Fury (thanks again, science!)






I'm playing "Delusion Of The Fury" again now


----------



## SilverSurfer

SimonNZ said:


> if anyones interested: that Ramon Lazkano Ur Loak upthread would be my most exciting discovery of the day


I'm glad you are discovering Lazkano, SimonNZ, he is one of the best Spanish (Basque, living in Paris) young composers.
And you can tell he is Basque from the use of traditional percussion (txalaparta, mainly) on the first Cd mentioned.

:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

SilverSurfer said:


> I'm glad you are discovering Lazkano, SimonNZ, he is one of the best Spanish (Basque, living in Paris) young composers.
> And you can tell he is Basque from the use of traditional percussion (txalaparta, mainly) on the first Cd mentioned.
> 
> :tiphat:


Thanks! Are there any other works of his you'd particularly recommend?


----------



## SilverSurfer

You're welcome, SimonNZ; if you like chamber music, I would clearly recommend his last Cd on Spanish label Verso:


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> For the occasional isolated Caballe passage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For EV-ER-Y-THING.


Coincidentally I just received this version in the mail from Netflix.









I hope to watch it over the holiday weekend. It will be only my sixth opera if I can make it through.


----------



## ptr

Kivimees said:


> Time flies. It's hard to believe that Kristjan is already 40+ years old. To me, he's always been "Paavo's little brother".


And neither is a Neeme!

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti : Anna Bolena
Beverly Sills/ Shirley Verret *
Julius Rudel Conducting


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)

New releases mostly... but not always.


W.T. *Mozart*,
Violin Concertos 3, 4, 5
A.Steinbacher / D.Dodds / Lucerne Festival Strings
PentaTone SACD

#morninglistening #classicalmusic #Mozart @PENTATONEmusic #ArabellaSteinbacher #SACD


----------



## Weston

This morning a whole album for a change.

*J. S. Bach: 15 Two-Part Inventions for keyboard, BWV 772-786 and 
15 Three-Part Inventions for keyboard BWV 787-801 *









Warhorses for certain. But for some reason these files are played with almost no break in between making them sound more like a set of variations. Kind of a new take. I never get get tired of pure condensed Bach.


----------



## pmsummer

Samuel Jones: 
SYMPHONY NO.3 'PALO DURO CANYON'
CONCERTO FOR TUBA AND ORCHESTRA
*Samuel Jones*
Christopher Olka, tuba 
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz, conductor

Naxos


----------



## NightHawk

Speaking of Sebastian Bach:






-






also very good, if you can abide the occasional flights of purple prose, is an insightful new bio of Bach by John Eliot Gardiner - both items highly recommended.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ives is one of the few great things the USA has had to offer! Ives, Carter, Copland, Jackson Pollock, Tenessee Williams, E. E. Cummings and *Michael Moore*. That's the full list.


The last one promised to move to North Korea once and liberate the United States from his fat, overindulged, whiny self, but I think it ain't happening.

Anyway... I have a bad cold today, so I am snuggling under covers with hot tea and *Schubert's* Symphony No. 8, performed by Berliner Philarmoniker and Karl Bohm.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Haydn man

A recent Saturday Symphony and as I am largely ignorant about all things Shostakovich then I am listening again
Am thinking it is going to take time to get the measure of Shosty


----------



## hpowders

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)
> 
> New releases mostly... but not always.
> 
> 
> W.T. *Mozart*,
> Violin Concertos 3, 4, 5
> A.Steinbacher / D.Dodds / Lucerne Festival Strings
> PentaTone SACD
> 
> #morninglistening #classicalmusic #Mozart @PENTATONEmusic #ArabellaSteinbacher #SACD


How did this cover slip through the censors?


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.3 in C Sharp, BWV 848

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Henze: Violin Concertos 1 & 3 (Peter Sheppard Skaerved; Christopher Lyndon-Gee), Night Pieces for violin and piano (Skaerved; Aaron Shorr)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Moravians: Lovefeast of Thanksgiving.*

This is an outstanding performance of music from the Moravians in early America, performed on period instruments by the Boston Baroque.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GOLDEN HARVEST
_More Shaker Chants and Spirituals_
The Shakers of Sabbathday Lake
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen*, director

Glissando


----------



## Vasks

_Keeping it short today; too much holiday activity_

*Smetana - Overture to "The Brandenburgers in Bohemia" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Smetana - String Quartet #1 (Smetana Qrt/Supraphon)*


----------



## George O

Georges Bizet (1838-1875): L'œuvre intégral pour piano seul

Par Setrak, piano

2-LP box on Le Chant du Monde (France), from 1984


----------



## D Smith

Music for Thanksgiving Day here in the U.S. Bach Cantata BWV 17 "Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich" by Gardiner and crew. The final chorale is truly heavenly.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Baldassarre Uttini (1723-1795): Symphony in G Major

Philip Brunelle conducting the Orchestra of the Royal Swedish Opera


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EDaddy

T's Symphony #1 fits the wintery weather to a tee. Abbado's version here sparkles.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> I just listened to:
> 
> Zemlinsky Lyrische Symphonie
> 
> View attachment 57123
> 
> 
> Maazel/BPO et al.
> 
> I am glad I purchased this one. It is a work I know I will want to listen to again (and again). It has seven movements, alternating baritone and soprano, with the texts by the Nobel prizewinning Bengali poet, Tagore. While I did follow the texts on this, my third or so listen, I think it is mostly intelligible without aid: Varady and Fischer-Dieskau sing clearly, particularly the latter. This is a reissue of the more expensive DG original.


I heard this done live by Boulez/NY Philharmonic back in the 1980's when it was making a temporary comeback.

All but disappeared these days.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Honegger* death day (1955).

View attachment 57152


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> Music for Thanksgiving Day here in the U.S. Bach Cantata BWV 17 "Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich" by Gardiner and crew. The final chorale is truly heavenly.


Got her phone number?


----------



## Badinerie

Weston said:


> Coincidentally I just received this version in the mail from Netflix.
> 
> View attachment 57131
> 
> 
> I hope to watch it over the holiday weekend. It will be only my sixth opera if I can make it through.


Malfitano keeps her drawers on in this one, its still good though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Morton Feldman: Violin and Orchestra (Carolin Widmann; Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emilio Pomàrico)

99 cent download on Amazon if anyone's interested:

http://www.amazon.com/Feldman-Carol...qid=1417106784&sr=1-2&keywords=morton+feldman


----------



## opus55

Brahms, Johannes
5 Gesange, Op. 104
_Cappella Amsterdam; Reuss, Daniel_


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Music for Thanksgiving Day here in the U.S. Bach Cantata BWV 17 "Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich" by Gardiner and crew. The final chorale is truly heavenly.


I'm surprised with all the face-painting, that cover passed the censors.


----------



## pmsummer

TRAV'LING HOME
_American Spirituals 1770-1870_
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen, director

Erato


----------



## JACE

To all who are celebrating the holiday today, *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*.










*SIBELIUS: COMPLETE SYMPHONIES, ORCHESTRAL WORKS / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*
CD1 - Finlandia; Karelia Suite; Pohjola's Daughter; Valse Triste; Swan of Tuonela; Lemminkäinen's Return









*BAX: TONE POEMS, VOLUME 2 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*
Includes:
- Three Northern Ballads
- Nympholept
- Red Autumn
- The Happy Forest
- Into the Twilight


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SilverSurfer

Broadcast of the opening concert of ARS MUSICA 2014 again, this time not live but recorded live, and not on the Flemish Klara but in the Francophone Musiq3:

http://www.rtbf.be/musiq3/

Walter Hus (fallen in love with Temesta blues) and Desert music by Reich, then left as podcast some days.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> Ligeti - Cello Concerto, Clocks and Clouds, Violin Concerto and Sippal, dobbal, nadihegeduvel


_Clocks and Clouds_, by the way, is based on the eponymous essay by the philosopher of science, Sir Karl Popper. It has to do with the organic and hypothetico-deductive character of all knowledge. Wonderful essay.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 57146
> 
> 
> T's Symphony #1 fits the wintery weather to a tee. Abbado's version here sparkles.


I need to hear that. I have Abbado's CSO_ Little Russian_ and _Tempest _(which _KICKS!!!!)_, but the _Winter Dreams _slipped through my grasping, acquisitive fingers. 
_
Merci._ _;D_


----------



## opus55

*Bernard Herrmann*
The Twilight Zone: Where is everybody; Walking Distance, etc
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra | Joel McNeely_

I'm not really into film scores but the first time I've become of aware of great music in the movies was Taxi Driver. I thought the music throughout the film was magical. These Twilight Zone sound track is wonderful.


----------



## Badinerie

Set my old Hitachi FT5500 mk II up in the living room. Listening to the BBC national orchestra of Wales live.Rossini Mozart Respighi Verdi .really cool through the headphones.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> *Bernard Herrmann*
> The Twilight Zone: Where is everybody; Walking Distance, etc
> _Royal Scottish National Orchestra | Joel McNeely_
> 
> I'm not really into film scores but the first time I've become of aware of great music in the movies was Taxi Driver. I thought the music throughout the film was magical. These Twilight Zone sound track is wonderful.


The cover on that cd is a depiction of one of my favorite Twilight Zone episodes ever: where surgeons are shown operating on a woman whose face is ensconced in medical bandages. The surgeons bemoan the woman's fate, as they admit to themselves that their medical procedure isn't working-- and that the woman will be ugly for the rest of her life. At the end of the episode the bandages are removed, and of course the woman is gorgeous and the doctors without their E.R. masks are the ones with the snouts. . .

Anyway, one good McNeely Herrmann performance deserves a truly sublime one:


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> The cover on that cd is a depiction of one of my favorite Twilight Zone episodes ever: where surgeons are shown operating on a woman whose face is ensconced in medical bandages. The surgeons bemoan the woman's fate, as they admit to themselves that their medical procedure isn't working-- and that the woman will be ugly for the rest of her life. At the end of the episode the bandages are removed, and of course the woman is gorgeous and the doctors without their E.R. masks are the ones with the snouts. . .
> 
> Anyway, one good McNeely Herrmann performance deserves a truly sublime one:
> 
> <pic>


I can only vaguely remember some of the episodes that I watched. I'd really like to watch them one by one, being a self proclaimed horror fan myself. Vertigo cover art looks awesome.. I'll listen to it after Twilight Zone.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I can only vaguely remember some of the episodes that I watched. I'd really like to watch them one by one, being a self proclaimed horror fan myself. Vertigo cover art looks awesome.. I'll listen to it after Twilight Zone.


You are in for a_ treat_.

Ten runway stars all the way.

Performance, sound balancing, interpretation.

McNeely nails it. . .

Get the Blu-ray of the movie too, while you're at it. The transfer is razor-sharp-color-vibrant gorgeous. The only time I saw it more vibrant was when I saw it up in Westwood (a part of Los Angeles) in 70mm. . .

And then there's Kim Novak as a platinum blonde in the film. _;D_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 9 No. 4 in D minor; No. 1 in C Major; No. 3 in G Major (Buchberger Quartet).









No. 4: This quartet is one Haydn's best, imo. Op. 9 and already 'Sturm und Drang'.

No. 1: What excellent melodies here. Always found this quartet very tuneful and well-constructed.


----------



## starthrower

Verdi Quartet on CPO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> Verdi Quartet on CPO


I love that opening!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 198 "Let, Princess let one more ray"

Funeral Ode on the Decease of the Consort of Augustus the Strong - Leipzig, 1727

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## opus55

Bernard Herrmann's Vertigo

Enjoying every bit of it.. Will start looking in sound track corner at bookstores from now on.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dvorak's Stabat Mater - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Brahms: German Requiem (Piano Duet version)
Christophers and the Sixteen

Interesting. Lovely singing but I much prefer the warmth and the power of the orchestral version


----------



## KenOC

Art of Fugue, Angela Hewitt. A moderate, absorbing rendition that wears very well.


----------



## Jeff W

*Happy Thanksgving TC!*

Happy Thanksgiving TC! Much too much work to be done this morning after work to post...









I made it a night of first symphonies. The first one I listened was Sergei Rachmaninoff's. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Also included with this was the Symphonic Dances.









Next up came Johannes Brahms' Symphony No. 1 along with the Tragic Overture and Academic Festival Overture. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Finished up with Ludwig van Beethoven's Symphony No. 1 along with the Eroica Symphony (No. 3). Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.

Meant to try to fit in Tchaikovsky's, but just ran out of time...


----------



## starthrower

Disc 3 Berg, Krenek, etc...


----------



## Autocrat

Next on my Spotify tour of Composers Neglected by Me:









Requiem is awesome (literally - _Dies Irae_ did strange things with my neck hairs, although it could have been the air con on the train kicking in), Symphony No. 4 is interesting, about 100 different ideas thrown together. I might have to read up about it, because I got absolutely no sense for the organisation from 2 listens.

The recording is superb quality as are the performances.


----------



## fjf

Moonlight sonata tonight.


----------



## KenOC

Schnittke's Requiem, Polyanski conducting. A very impressive and evocative piece.


----------



## Bas

Anton Bruckner - Symphony no. 6
By die Municher Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI









(A little detail I like about this recording is that after the phenomenal finale, after the last note, Celibidache was able to let that last note resonate for about 10 seconds until he received the well deserved applause. I really, really like that, I wish every conductor / public would do so. Actually, if another form of appreciation expression after a concert - in silence - would become common, I'd be very happy. I want the last note to be the last sound for a while. To be contemplate-ableish...)


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London"; The Lark Ascending / Previn, Royal PO*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 57156
> 
> 
> Morton Feldman: Violin and Orchestra (Carolin Widmann; Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emilio Pomàrico)
> 
> 99 cent download on Amazon if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Feldman-Carol...qid=1417106784&sr=1-2&keywords=morton+feldman


You bet I am! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Edmund Rubbra
String Quartet No. 1 in F minor, Op. 35 
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 112 
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2011]










*Bach arr. Robert Simpson for String Quartet
Die Kunst der Fuge*
The Delmé Quartet [Hyperion, 2000]










*Pavel Haas
String Quartet No 2 Op 7 (1925) - From The Monkey Mountains
String Quartet No 3 Op 15 (1938)*
Hawthorne String Quartet [Decca, 1994]


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphony 4, w. BPO/Jochum (rec.1965).

View attachment 57178


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Brunetti (1744-1798): String Quartet in D Major, Op.8, No.10

Carmen Veneris: Miguel Romero Crespo and Rafael Munoz-Torrero Santos, violins -- Pablo Almazan Jaen, viola -- Guillermo Martin Gamiz, cello


----------



## JACE

More RVW:










*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 / Barbirolli, Philharmonia O*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Tonight and tomorrow's listening.

Tonight-
*Claudio Monteverdi* - _Messa a quattro voci da cappella_ (Mass for four A cappella voices)





Tomorrow-
*Olivier Messiaen* - _Éclairs sur l'au-delà..._





PS. On Sundays (and sometimes Saturdays), on my drive to work in the very early morning, my local Classical station plays old Masses and other old music (motets? religious chant? polyphonic? modal music?). If this is a disparate group of words, I apologize, I know next to nothing about pre-Baroque music but I am really beginning to enjoy it and would love to further explore. Any suggestions on whose music to begin with or any other relevant information?


----------



## mirepoix

Debussy: Preludes, book 1. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli.









Despite whatever 'images' these might usually present, im finding they've a kind of fresh quality when listened to at this time of the morning. Of course, at least in part that'll be caused by me being almost _three sheets to the wind_. Heh.
Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## pmsummer

OI ME LASSO
*Gavin Bryars*
Anna Maria Friman, soprano
John Potter, tenor
Gavin Bryars, double bass

GB Records


----------



## JACE

Via Spotify:










*BAX: Symphony No. 4; Tintagel / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*
Terrific.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 5 Flute Concerto, Works for String Orchestra










I put this on for the flute concerto, but the string orchestra pieces really knocked me out!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Anders Koppel: Toccata for Vibraphone and Marimba
Fuzzy: Fireplay
Per Nørgård: Echo Zone I-III
Andy Pape: CaDance 4 2
Minoru Miki: Marimba Spiritual II


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I spent 3 hours this Thanksgiving organizing and shelving all the CDs of French and Italian music that I'd played over the last 3 or 4 months... and never put away. I discovered this disc which I hadn't heard in some time.

I also discovered that I need more Verdi, Donizetti, Bellini, Rossini, Puccini... and even Vivaldi opera recordings.


----------



## Chronochromie

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Tonight and tomorrow's listening.
> 
> Tonight-
> *Claudio Monteverdi* - _Messa a quattro voci da cappella_ (Mass for four A cappella voices)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow-
> *Olivier Messiaen* - _Éclairs sur l'au-delà..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. On Sundays (and sometimes Saturdays), on my drive to work in the very early morning, my local Classical station plays old Masses and other old music (motets? religious chant? polyphonic? modal music?). If this is a disparate group of words, I apologize, I know next to nothing about pre-Baroque music but I am really beginning to enjoy it and would love to further explore. Any suggestions on whose music to begin with or any other relevant information?


Depends on how further back you want to go. I'd say go with Machaut, Dufay or Josquin.


----------



## pmsummer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anders Koppel: Toccata for Vibraphone and Marimba
> Fuzzy: Fireplay
> Per Nørgård: Echo Zone I-III
> Andy Pape: CaDance 4 2
> Minoru Miki: Marimba Spiritual II


Surely I need this.


----------



## starthrower

15 characters...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Tomorrow-
> *Olivier Messiaen* - _Éclairs sur l'au-delà..._


:kiss:

BTW For Renaissance motets/masses, I highly recommend Palestrina.


----------



## D Smith

Re-visiting a couple pieces tonight, both performed exquisitely by The Emerson Quartet - Janacek's String Quartet No. 1 and Bartok's String Quartet No. 1.


----------



## JACE

Getting an early jump on this week's Saturday Symphony:










*Elgar: Symphony No. 1 / Barbirolli, Philharmonia Orchestra*


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Clocks and Clouds_, by the way, is based on the eponymous essay by the philosopher of science, Sir Karl Popper. It has to do with the organic and hypothetico-deductive character of all knowledge. Wonderful essay.


There was once a progressive rock band, National Health, who also recorded a piece titled "Clocks and Clouds." After finding the Ligeti version I always wondered why two such dissimilar artists would come up with the same oddball name for a piece. This must be the explanation. Oh how I love learning of these connections!


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Disc 5 Flute Concerto, Works for String Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this on for the flute concerto, but the string orchestra pieces really knocked me out!


He hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Fascinating opening this oratorio has. Cool take on this creation myth! I would be interested to find out the different versions of the story according to the main religions which originated in the Middle East...


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> He hasn't posted in a while.


Yeah, I hope Kevin is alright.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 4 Apollo, Agon










My ears perked up when Agon started!


----------



## senza sordino

I started my work day at the school early and put on my iPod some string music. 
The day began with
*Schoenberg Verklarte Natch*








My students started to pile into class. I asked them if they wanted me to turn off the music. No, they replied. So I let the music play on. The next piece to play was
*Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis by RVW *performed by Adrian Boult and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra (on the same CD as the Planets, but I couldn't find a picture)
And the last piece played was
*Adagio for Strings by Samuel Barber*








I don't normally play music in class, but my 15 yr old students seemed to like the music.


----------



## Pugg

From the Bernstein box

[Disc20]
*Nielsen*: "Flute Concerto"
[Soloist] Julius Baker (Fl), the New York Philharmonic (New York February 15, 1966)
*Nielsen*: "Clarinet Concerto Op.57"
[Soloist] Stanley Drucker (Cl), the New York Philharmonic (New York March 21, 1967)
*Hindemith*: "Violin Concerto"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (New York April 25, 1964)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky - String quartet n°2 - Borodin I 1950s


----------



## SimonNZ

"Mia Yrmana Fremosa: Medieval Women's Songs Of Love And Pain" - Triphonia


----------



## Itullian

Nutcracker, Previn


----------



## Dave Whitmore

.Tchaikovsky - String quartet n°3 - Borodin I 1950s .


----------



## Pugg

​As we slowly but surely approaching _that_ time of year!
Time for* Bach: Christmas Oratorio.*

H.Donath/ M Lipovsek / P. Schreier / Bücher and Holl.


----------



## SimonNZ

Benjamin Britten's Cello Suites - Rohan De Saram, cello


----------



## mirepoix

senza sordino said:


> I started my work day at the school early and put on my iPod some string music.
> The day began with
> *Schoenberg Verklarte Natch*
> View attachment 57185
> 
> 
> My students started to pile into class. I asked them if they wanted me to turn off the music. No, they replied. So I let the music play on. The next piece to play was
> *Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis by RVW *performed by Adrian Boult and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra (on the same CD as the Planets, but I couldn't find a picture)
> And the last piece played was
> *Adagio for Strings by Samuel Barber*
> View attachment 57186
> 
> 
> I don't normally play music in class, but my 15 yr old students seemed to like the music.


A cool teacher. Good stuff.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And 80 year old with a brain going at full speed.


----------



## opus55

Rachmaninov 1
Scriabin 2

May this winter be long and cold


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Is great art elevation? Is it catharsis? Is it beauty?

I'll take all three.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sleepwalking scene from Macbeth: "_Una macchia e qui tuttora_"










Naid, Dryad, and Echo in "_Schlaft sie_?"









_
Goethe Lieder_










Monteverdi and Carissimi duets


----------



## SimonNZ

Anna Akhmatova: Three Poems - Terence O'Neill-Joyce, voice

behind "Poem Without A Hero" is Shostakovich's Cello Concerto No.1 and Britten's Cello Sonata No.2

behind "Midnight Vespers" is Beethoven's Cello Sonatas op.102

behind "Requiem" is Giya Kancheli's Having Wept for solo cello

Alexander Ivashkin, cello, Tamas Vesmas, piano, Valeri Polyansky, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Xenakis: string quartets (JACK); Pascal Dusapin: String Quartet no. 2 "Time Zones" (Arditti)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Steen-Andersen- String Quartet (1999) and Rerendered (2004) for piano with extended effects.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The _Lied_ from the Korngold *Suite* is worth the price of the whole disc.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Good Friday Morning My Good TC Peeps.

The Weekend starts here....
Charles Amirkhanian - Walking Tune.


----------



## DeepR

John Field - Nocturnes

My my, Chopin really improved on this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Rihm's Dunkles Spiel - Gunter Neuhold, cond.










Chris Dench's Passing Bells: Night


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 46 in E Major; No. 48 in C Major (Rudolf Buchbinder).









Excellent, these sonatas just came in. Buchbinder uses staccato, which gives the sonatas a 'fortepiano' feel, but adds more volume and feeling in the lyrical parts.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Gloria Coates - String Quartet No.7 'Angels' - for String Quartet and Organ.

Where's that COAG - get him/her to add Gloria to that list of Great Americans


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Can't find a smaller image!!!!

On the disc:
Mosaic
Figment IV
Enchanted Preludes
Tempo e tempi
HBHH
Fragment
Fragment No. 2
Oboe Quartet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 57208
> 
> 
> Gloria Coates - String Quartet No.7 'Angels' - for String Quartet and Organ.
> 
> Where's that COAG - get him/her to add Gloria to that list of Great Americans


Oh Gloria Coates! I have heard only a tiny bit of her works (some of a string quartet) so I need to listen to her more before she becomes worthy of being placed on my list. 

At the moment I've been giving my love to Elliott Carter's music  so she should be next!!!!


----------



## Badinerie

Respighi - Gli Uccelli & Church Windows. Recorded on Mini disc from last nights radio 3 broadcast. 
BBC National Orchestra of Wales.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Sony Edition, vol. 7 (Chamber Works); Carter: Double Trio, Hiyoku (103rd Birthday Concert)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Heard some chamber before, now some orchestral. These works I'm not familiar with at all!


----------



## mirepoix

Brahms: String Sextet No. 2 - Verdi Quartett.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 2 CBSO Rattle.

Two great soloists - Baker and Auger. Better than his later version!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann *: The Vedri Album


----------



## csacks

This week, the OCD dictates to listen string quartets, so I am enjoying Dvorak´s N12 "American", magnificently played by the Prague String Quartet. The box has a beautiful cover as well


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

csacks said:


> This week, the OCD dictates to listen string quartets, so I am enjoying Dvorak´s N12 "American", magnificently played by the Prague String Quartet. The box has a beautiful cover as well
> View attachment 57215


Indeed, very mysterious.


----------



## pmsummer

GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Taverner & Tudor Music II_
*John Taverner, Thomas Tallis, William Byrd, Robert Fayrfax, Robert White*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier, director

Dacapo


----------



## maestro267

*Gubaidulina*: Pro et contra
BBC National Orch. of Wales/Otaka


----------



## Manxfeeder

DavidA said:


> Mahler Symphony 2 CBSO Rattle.
> 
> Two great soloists - Baker and Auger. Better than his later version!


That's the one I have. I'm glad someone else thinks so. I don't want to get yet another recording of the same piece by the same conductor.


----------



## Manxfeeder

senza sordino said:


> I don't normally play music in class, but my 15 yr old students seemed to like the music.


Whatever you did to get 15-year-olds to like classical music deserves a hats-off! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

opus55 said:


> View attachment 57200
> View attachment 57201
> 
> 
> May this winter be long and cold


 Uh, may it not!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Motets.*


----------



## JACE

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; 1812 Overture; Marche Slave / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*









*Sibelius: Complete Symphonies, Orchestral Works / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*
Disc 2 - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

I've been playing Sir John's Sibelius EVERY DAY since it arrived in the mail. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ginastera - Piano Concerto Op.28
Well it is the night for clubbing after all.
I should have posted this in the Hippity Hoppity thread.


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Jonas Kaufmann *: The Vedri Album


What's with the lips?:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> What's with the lips?:lol:


Lipstick from his wife I presume 

Otherwise photo shop or bad make up .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Violin and Orchestra*

This is a 99-cent download on Amazon. Amazing! I'm lovin' me some Feldman.


----------



## Vasks

_Alessandro and Domenico _


----------



## Pugg

​In the Christmas mood :*Renée Fleming *


----------



## senza sordino

Manxfeeder said:


> Whatever you did to get 15-year-olds to like classical music deserves a hats-off! :tiphat:


I played calm string music. But let's be clear, they didn't seem to mind it. They weren't yelling out "more Schoenberg". One described Verklarte Natch as a victory after battle. Interesting.

I do find the younger students are more tolerant, and more accepting. The older students more opinionated and less tolerant. A few weeks ago, I had music playing as the students started to enter. I turned off the music. One student said to me, "oh good, you turned that off. I thought you were going to make us listen to that!" I replied "it's not that bad is it?" She nodded her head. It was John Williams playing Spanish guitar music.

I crank up the Shostakovich, Mahler and Tchaikovsky after hours once the building is nearly empty.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in E Flat, Op.7, No.6

Concerto Koln


----------



## fjf

Some sonatas for dinner


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Now that the gorging on food and family love are thankfully over, it's time to get down with the true meaning of Thanksgiving for me and that's spiritual nourishment. Solo keyboard Bach helps me see the light.


----------



## rrudolph

Chopin: Piano Concerto #2








Liszt: Dante Symphony








Schumann: Symphony #4


----------



## JACE

Now playing Disc 1 in this set:










*Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Corelli Variations, Piano Sonata No. 2 / Jean-Philippe Collard*


----------



## brotagonist

It was advertised as _used like new_ for $1.78, but what appeared in my mailbox is ostensibly new: the shrink wrap was intact. At that price, I didn't bother spending a week trying out YT videos, lest it be sold.









Albert Roussel : Symphonies 1 & 3; 2 & 4 (yep, I have both discs in the player)
Janowski/Radio-France

I liked his chamber music a lot, so I thought this was worth a try. French symphonies sound a lot lighter than the German and Russian ones, so I need a bit of time to adapt. I have just heard each disc once through. I sense Debussy, Ravel, Stravinsky and Satie as influences, but not Chausson, Franck and Saint-Saëns, who seem to tend more to the German heaviness. These are my main listening project for the weekend.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this cycle as part of the string quartet voting process 
Shostakovich is new territory for me and these are fine works


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> In the Christmas mood :*Renée Fleming *​



It was nice to see her in the Macy's parade.​


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bruckner 8
Transcribed for the Organ and performed by Lionel Rogg


----------



## Weston

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 44 in E Major, Op. 54, No. 3, Hob.III:59
Haydn: String Quartet No. 45 in A Major, Op. 55, No. 1, Hob.III:60*
Festetics Quartet









Chipping away at this vast resource.

*Weiner: Romance for cello, harp, and string orchestra*
Tibor Varga / Budapest Chamber Orchestra / Janos Starker, cello / Melinda Felletar, harp









Among the most achingly beautiful slow pieces ever. I'd rate it among my top 20 or so classical works.

*Bridge: Poems after Richard Jefferies, for orchestra, H. 118*
James Judd / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra









Pleasant, but my attention wanders.


----------



## JACE

*Bohuslav Martinů: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4 / Neeme Järvi, Bamberger Symphoniker*

This is a loaner from the library. Just now giving it a first listen. Very interesting so far.

The only other Martinů I've heard is his Sixth Symphony with Charles Munch & the Boston SO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 3*

It's a nice day to go nowhere and sit in my office and spin CDs.


----------



## George O

Simon Barere Farewell

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)
Prelude No. 12, G Sharp Minor, op 32
Prelude No. 5, G Minor, op 23
Polka

Felix Blumenfeld (1863-1931)
Etude for the Left Hand Alone, op 36

Mily Balakirev (1837-1910)
Islamey

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Toccata, C Major, op 7

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Rhapsodie Espagnole

the great Simon Barere, piano

Recorded on the stage of Carnegie Hall by his son Boris

on Remington (NYC), from 1953

"Simone Barere, Russian pianist, collapsed and fell to the floor last night in Carnegie Hall as he was playing the Grieg Piano Concerto with the Philadelphia Orchestra (Eugene Ormandy, conducting)."
- The New York Times, April 3, 1951

"In the clanging chords of the opening, he was in brilliant form. A few minutes later, he seemed to be bending close to the piano, listening. Then his left hand fell from the piano, his head almost touched the keys. A second later he rolled off the stool on to the floor. It was a cerebral hemorrhage. Doctors were called to the stage, but Simon Barere was beyond aid; within ten minutes he was dead."
- Time Magazine, April 1951


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Olivier Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie / Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra*

EDIT:
Years ago, I heard Myung-Whun Chung's Turangalîla. It didn't make much of an impression on me. This Rattle version -- another library loaner -- is an entirely different kettle of fish. This version is much more propulsive and (wonderfully) weird than anything I remember.

Or maybe my memory is playing tricks on me...


----------



## csacks

Friday afternoon, a spring weekend is coming. I needed something strong to get energy enough.
Ferenc Fricsay is conducting the Berlin Philharmoniker. Beethoven´s 7th. Sparkling!!!


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Charles Amirkhanian - Walking Tune.


First time I heard "Walking Tune" was on a Swedish radio Show, it was mid winter and we had a power outage, warmed the house with a great fire in the fireplace and listening to the (battery) radio, was a very emotional experience! 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Another phenomenal recording by this amazing ensemble. I don't think the percussion (a drum kit) adds anything to the last movement of the Haas Quartet No.2--in fact, I find it distracting and wish they had opted for the non-percussion version, but otherwise this is a superb recording.


----------



## rrudolph

Scriabin: Symphony #3/Poem of Ecstasy








Mahler: Symphony #4








Schoenberg: Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene/Kammersymphonie #2


----------



## opus55

*Pergolesi*
Salve Regina in A minor
_Barbara Bonney | Christophe Rousset | Les Talens Lyriques_

*Debussy*
Suite Bergamasque
_François-Joël Thiollier_


----------



## Albert7

Halfway through this very lyrical album called Solo by the wonderful cellist Yo-Yo Ma. The recording quality is incredible even capturing the sounds of the rhythmic bow and musician's breathing patterns... so lifelike from the ALAC files. Sony Classical is great to have his work on record.

I recommend the selection and yes I'm partial to the Chinese folk tunes on it. A must listen to and I am halfway through it:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 55 in B-Flat Major; No. 56 in D Major; No. 57 in F Major (Rudolf Buchbinder).









Continuing this very fun excursion through Haydn's sonatas. Excellent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Delius, Violin Concerto.

I finally have time to concentrate on this. It's a rhapsodic concerto; there are flights of fancy combined with recurring motives and little themes which act as ritornellos.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Andrew Greenwald- A Thing is a Hole in a Thing it is Not (I) and (II) for string quartet and flute/viola/cello, respectively. First time I've checked out this composer (born in 1980). Very good chamber music. Apparently he studies with Brian Ferneyhough. But make no mistake, Greenwald is a unique voice.


----------



## LancsMan

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5; Othello; Scherzo capriccioso* Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Mariss Jansons on EMI








I've been swept along by these fine accounts of these mainly sunny works (Othello excepted) by Dvorak.


----------



## Weston

SeptimalTritone said:


> Andrew Greenwald- A Thing is a Hole in a Thing it is Not (I) and (II) for string quartet and flute/viola/cello, respectively. First time I've checked out this composer (born in 1980). Very good chamber music. Apparently he studies with Brian Ferneyhough. But make no mistake, Greenwald is a unique voice.


The name of the piece alone just blew my mind.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Weston said:


> The name of the piece alone just blew my mind.


Consider the below statement and you won't be surprised!



SeptimalTritone said:


> Apparently he studies with Brian Ferneyhough.


Although Greenwald's music is much more spacious.


----------



## scratchgolf

Paired well with leftovers


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## jim prideaux

Steinberg-2nd Symphony-Jarvi and Gothenburg S.O.

first listen-DG appear to have deleted the two symphonies that Jarvi recorded but I found this one on I-tunes..........this whole Russian 'Silver Age' thing is starting to get a hold on me.......Grechaninov 1st has proved to be really enjoyable, now what about the man best remembered as Shostakovich's teacher.....


----------



## brotagonist

Tea is served  I stopped for a little pause between the first and second scenes of the second act of:









Berg Lulu
Boulez/Pariser Oper


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 199 "My heart is bathed in blood"

For the 11th Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1714

Emma Kirkby, soprano, Gottfried von der Goltz, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Faure: Complete Works for violin & piano* Pierre Amoyal and Pascal Roge on Decca








Music for connoisseur's? Well yes. Refined, subtle and eschewing anything remotely flash or bombastic. Music that requires careful listening or it will slip pleasantly past without registering fully on one.

I can't imagine performers better attuned to this very French music than Pierre Amoyal and Pascal Roge.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Beethoven: Symphony #9
*Szell: Cleveland Orchestra & Choir


----------



## SimonNZ

Morales' Mass for the Feast of St.Isadore of seville - Paul McCreesh, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Cantata BWV 199 "My heart is bathed in blood"
> 
> For the 11th Sunday after Trinity - Weimar, 1714
> 
> Emma Kirkby, soprano, Gottfried von der Goltz, cond.


Emma Kirby singing Bach? I'm there.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mendelssohn: String Quartets 2 & 6 (Quatuor Ebene)


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 57252
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn: String Quartets 2 & 6 (Quatuor Ebene)


I have this group's Mendelssohn Quartets, among many other performances of the Mendelssohn quartets. Very fine! These two quartets are my favorite Mendelssohn quartets! 2 & 6. Two of the greatest string quartets ever written!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Manxfeeder said:


> Emma Kirby singing Bach? I'm there.


Over time she's actually made quite a few cantata recordings with a variety of conductors, including this famous one of the Coffee catata with Hogwood:










I'd particularly recommend the recent discs made with the Purcell Quartet of the early works:

















They give OVPP a good name - miles away from those (to my ears) bloodless and unexciting albums by Joshua Rifkin.


----------



## LancsMan

*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances* Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell on Sony








Music that put's a smile on my face!


----------



## Vaneyes

*D. Scarlatti*: Piano Sonatas, w. MacGregor (rec.1991), Babayan (rec.1995).








View attachment 57254


----------



## Chronochromie

Beethoven's late sonatas with Pollini.







I confess that I still find the third movement of the Hammerklavier way too long and fails to keep my attention.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Schubert, String Quartet #14 in D Minor*
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> It was nice to see her in the Macy's parade.


She has a new CD to promote.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Cello Sonata Op.69--it doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## brotagonist

What a lulu!  I really enjoyed the Second Act. It is rather demanding to follow with the libretto, so I will just allow the disc a few more spins later today and perhaps tomorrow, just to stew in the moods (and take in the music), now that I know what happens. I might be ready for the final act Sunday or early next week. It depends on whether the postman has some deliveries for me. The last three orders are due!  To make space in the player, I am presently finishing up with:









Zemlinsky Lyrische Symphonie
Maazel/BPO

I am definitely enjoying this! It fits, historically, with most of my recent listening: Berg, Chausson, Roussel... lots of atmosphere and drama.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker








It was watching this performance of Brahms' Second Symphony which made the piece "click" for me and I now regard it highly. It's funny how sometimes all kt takes is the right performance to shift one's view of a piece.

Listening to the CD through my HiFi, the sound quality is incredible - the difference in listening output that my HiFi offers takes a beautiful performance on DVD and then adds another layer - another dimension to the performance. Bliss.

Candidate for top five purchases of 2014? Very likely indeed.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-15 Edith Farnadi

It may seem a bit odd to listen to all 15 of these rhapsodies in one sitting, but Miss Farnadi's wonderful playing ensures that you never feel stale, her sense of improvisatory freedom is an absolute joy and it strikes me that it's high time that DG (who now own the Westminster catalogue I believe) brought out a boxed set of her wonderful Liszt recordings. She also recorded rhapsodies 16-19 in equally compelling interpretations. A great Lisztian.


----------



## George O

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967)

Duo for Violin and Cello, op 7
Sonata for Cello and Piano, op 4
Sonatina for Cello and Piano

Elemer Lavotha, cello
Nils-Erik Sparf, violin
Kerstin Aberg, piano

on BIS (Sweden; mfd in West Germany), from 1980


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> She has a new CD to promote.


Well, whatever gets her out there is a good thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Der Leiermann said:


> Beethoven's late sonatas with Pollini.
> View attachment 57255
> 
> I confess that I still find the third movement of the Hammerklavier way too long and fails to keep my attention.


Interesting. The third movement sends me into the clouds. But I guess it's differences like that that make the world keep turning.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Wooohooooooo! This stuff is incredible! I swish more symphonies were being written like this!


----------



## brotagonist

AClockworkOrange said:


> Listening to the CD through my HiFi, the sound quality is incredible - the difference in listening output that my HiFi offers takes a beautiful performance on DVD and then adds another layer - another dimension to the performance. Bliss.


I notice that all of the time. While my 'new' HiFi is now 12 months old, I have _barely_ begun to hear all of my albums on it. Only last night, I gave this one a thorough listen:









Nono : Como una ola; Sofferte; Contreppunto

I used to have Como on LP.









I never realized that the piece had such depth: the soprano, the piano, the orchestra, the tape. It just sounded sort of muddy, with a shrieking soprano and aquatic tape effects. I admit that it was not a favourite work back then, but as of yesterday, it definitely IS. How I underestimated it, and all because of inadequate reproduction equipment.


----------



## SimonNZ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wooohooooooo! This stuff is incredible! I swish more symphonies were being written like this!


Be sure to check out Holographic Universe:


----------



## SimonNZ

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 57258
> 
> 
> Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-15 Edith Farnadi
> 
> It may seem a bit odd to listen to all 15 of these rhapsodies in one sitting, but Miss Farnadi's wonderful playing ensures that you never feel stale, her sense of improvisatory freedom is an absolute joy and it strikes me that it's high time that DG (who now own the Westminster catalogue I believe) brought out a boxed set of her wonderful Liszt recordings. She also recorded rhapsodies 16-19 in equally compelling interpretations. A great Lisztian.


ShropshireMoose! Welcome back! I was starting to worry.


----------



## Guest

Der Leiermann said:


> Beethoven's late sonatas with Pollini.
> View attachment 57255
> 
> I confess that I still find the third movement of the Hammerklavier way too long and fails to keep my attention.


Then stay away from Michael Korstick's recording on the Oehms label: it's nearly 30 minutes long! (and a single take...) If one is in the right mood, then it's hypnotic.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.4 and the Violin Concerto today--superb on all accounts.


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Then stay away from Michael Korstick's recording on the Oehms label: it's nearly 30 minutes long! (and a single take...) If one is in the right mood, then it's hypnotic.


Listening to it now. Boy, that's S-L-O-W! Maybe something's wrong with MK's metabolism? Or it's some relativistic effect?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky - Souvenir de Florence - Borodin / Talalyan / Rostropovich


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
Naxos Quartets
No 3 (Four Inventions and a Hymn)
No.4 (Childrens' Games)*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]










*Naxos quartets No. 9 & No. 10*
Maggini Quartet [naxos, 2008]










Both discs are very rewarding. I'm getting more familiar with 3 and 4 which I've heard a few times now. The Maggini Quartet are splendid as usual.


----------



## Chronochromie

Manxfeeder said:


> Interesting. The third movement sends me into the clouds. But I guess it's differences like that that make the world keep turning.


Yeah. On the other hand, the second movement of No. 32 is just as long and is one of my favorite Beethoven movements. Who knows, maybe one day I will "get it".


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert String Quartet No 14 D minor Death and the Maiden Alban Berg Quartet .


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Listening to it now. Boy, that's S-L-O-W! Maybe something's wrong with MK's metabolism? Or it's some relativistic effect?


I have no idea. As I said, when one is in the mood for it, time seems to nearly cease. On the other end of the tempo spectrum, he plays the outer movements at Beethoven's tempo markings, which few pianists can manage, especially in the fugue.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Peter Maxwell Davies
> Naxos Quartets
> No 3 (Four Inventions and a Hymn)
> No.4 (Childrens' Games)*
> Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Naxos quartets No. 9 & No. 10*
> Maggini Quartet [naxos, 2008]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both discs are very rewarding. I'm getting more familiar with 3 and 4 which I've heard a few times now. The Maggini Quartet are splendid as usual.


Those of us who like PMD's music owe a huge debt of gratitude to Naxos for sponsoring the series. I can't think of many labels in these troubled times that would risk such an undertaking.


----------



## Guest

While I prefer this music on the cello and piano, especially the Argerich/Maisky recording, this is a lovely disc with great sound.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony No 1 D major Maazel Bavarian RSO


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat, Op. 19*
Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim, piano









Say that others were just as innovative as Beethoven as much as you like, I'd be hard pressed to find a piece written around the same time that approaches this individuality. It is light years beyond his contemporaries even at this ealry stage. Mozart might have been heading in this direction, but he wasn't there yet -- and he was still alive.

*Piston: Serenata for orchestra 
Diamond: Music for Romeo and Juliet
Diamond: Concerto for Small Orchestra*
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony Orchestra









Nice adventure movie type music, but then some of the Romeo and Juliet music is gorgeous too.

I was trying to randomize my listening, but this album above kept showing up. It was meant to be. So while I listened a fairly long time, there are only two albums.


----------



## Balthazar

*Dvořák Piano Trios Nos. 3 & 4* performed by Ax, Kim, and Ma.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony No 2 B flat major Maazel Bavarian RSO






I guess I'm having a Schubert night. I loved his first symphony!


----------



## SimonNZ

"Chant In Honour Of Anglo-Saxon Saints" - Philip Cave, cond.


----------



## D Smith

Elgar Symphony No. 1/ Andrew Davis, Philharmonia

I know I'm jumping the gun here, but was in the mood for a symphony tonight so I decided to do my Saturday Symphony assignment. Other than Enigma and the marches and overtures I was not all that familiar with Elgar, so hearing his first symphony for the first time was a pleasant surprise. Lovely themes, recapitulations and shimmering orchestral colour made for a wonderful hour of listening. I adored the Adagio. I have no way to compare but I thought that Andrew Davis did a fine job with the Philharmonia performing this piece. I'll definitely be returning to it, perhaps hearing what other conductors have to say.


----------



## Blake

Tortelier's Debussy - _Complete Works for Orchestra._ Dis 1 - _La Mer, Nocturnes, Printemps, Prelude..._ Oh, so lovely.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Bach: French Suite No. 6; Schumann: Papillons; Chopin: Two Preludes, Mazurka / Mieczyslaw Horszowski*


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> ShropshireMoose! *Welcome back!* I was starting to worry.


Indeed. I've missed The Moose of Shropshire.:tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm interrupting my enjoyment of Schuberts music to listen to Elgar's 1st Symphony for the Saturday Symphony series as I'll be at a concert tomorrow night.

Elgar - Symphony No. 1 (Proms 2012) .


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
"Ancor non giunse!" "Regnava nel silenzio"_

Callas' Karajan _Lucia_ is where my Mariolatry comes into full effect.

Played incessantly but never too often.



















Karajan's digital DG _Swan of Tuonela_ (Yes, its on that cd. It's just not listed on the cover.)


----------



## JohnD

I recently bought this set for about $20 and am really enjoying it. The recordings were made for the Olympia label in the 1980s. Tonight I listened to String Quartet No. 10 in Ab Major. I'd previously heard the Borodin Quartet's Shostakovich EMI/Melodiya recordings (the ones from he late 1970s/early 1980s) and I'm liking these performances a bit more and also give them the nod in terms of sound quality.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Symphony 2

A long day in the studio.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms & Stravinsky: Violin Concertos / Hilary Hahn, Marriner, ASMF*


----------



## SimonNZ

Alessandro Scarlatti's Humanita e Lucifero - Fabio Biondi, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony No 3 D major Maazel Bavarian RSO


----------



## GreenMamba

Bartok Piano Concerto no. 1, Sandor, Reinhardt/SW German Radio Sym. Orch.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> *Brahms & Stravinsky: Violin Concertos / Hilary Hahn, Marriner, ASMF*


Oh my! How did this cover get through!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Get through what?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

.F. Schubert - Symphony No. 4 "Tragic" in C minor, D. 417 (Harnoncourt) .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

In _Salome_, the exotic harmonies and thrilling cadences that envelop one like shimmering shot silk apparently was too much for Cosima Wagner.

"An inane farrago, wedded to indecency," was her thundering judgement.

Did she even_ know _her husband's music? The "Good Friday Music" from _Parsifal_ has some of the most fleshy, lascivious, and indecent voluptuosities I've ever _heard_-- wonderful in every way.

-- But of course that was her_ husband's_ music, and not Strauss'.

_;D_


----------



## KenOC

Haydn: Symphony No. 95 in C minor. Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. On the radio, where Jim Svejda (the DJ) said that this was Reiner's last recording.


----------



## senza sordino

Strauss Metamorphosen








Sibelius Kullervo and his first symphony


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> In _Salome_, the exotic harmonies and thrilling cadences that envelop one like shimmering shot silk apparently was too much for Cosima Wagner.
> 
> "An inane farrago, wedded to indecency," was her thundering judgement.
> 
> Did she even_ know _her husband's music? The "Good Friday Music" from _Parsifal_ has some of the most fleshy, lascivious, and indecent voluptuosities I've every _heard_-- wonderful in every way.
> 
> -- But of course that was her_ husband's_ music, and not Strauss'.
> 
> _;D_


Was it the music that put Cosima in a state, or the seventh veil coming off, or that last kiss, or...?

You know, the old gal was right!

(The "Good Friday Spell" really is Parsiphallic, isn't it?)


----------



## brotagonist

My anticipated mail did not arrive  ...hopefully Monday, since they are due. No matter, I still have 4 discs I have barely even heard, yet. One of them is the first in this set:









Janowski/Radio France

I superficially previewed them this morning, but, now, I will delve deeper into Symphonies 1 "The Poem of the Forest" and 3. They were written about 25 years apart.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> Was it the music that put Cosima in a state, or the seventh veil coming off, or that last kiss, or...?
> 
> You know, the old gal was right!
> 
> (The "Good Friday Spell" really is Parsiphallic, isn't it?)


I'll certainly moan and groin and get testy over it, even if Cosima can't.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert / Brendel *

Piano Sonata No.16 In A Minor, D.845

3 Klavierstücke, D.946


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.2 - Georg Solti, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony No 5 B flat major Bavarian RSO Maazel .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony No 6 C major Minkowski


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act one chorus: _"Glorie, honneur au fuls de Tell"_

This is absolutely _fierce_ and _heroic_ and _JOYFUL_ in every way. Its almost as if Berlioz wrote it.

One of my favorite (non-Divina) performances in all of Rossini.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Symfoni nr. 7 i E-dur (D 729) - Franz Schubert - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Andrew Manze


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> This is absolutely _fierce_ and _heroic_ and _JOYFUL_ in every way. Its almost as if Berlioz wrote it.


Do Tell :lol: I just might be interested in this. I will see what I can find on Naxos or YT tomorrow (it's too late now).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

For those of you following the discussion in the Alma Deutscher thread, this music is very much modelled on Baroque contrapuntal style BUT many moments throughout clearly indicate that it couldn't possibly be written in any time other than the early Romantic. Just another example of a composer drawing on past styles but not imitating them to the point that they aren't original in style.


----------



## Pugg

The _most_ wonderful 40 minutes of Christmas music _ever_.
Recorded 1962 during the famous Tosca sessions.

*Leontyne Price / Herbert von Karajan *


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony No 8 B minor 'Unfinished' Bavarian RSO Maazel


----------



## brotagonist

Dave Whitmore said:


> Symfoni nr. 7 i E-dur (D 729) - Franz Schubert - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Andrew Manze


Are you listening to them in fast forward, or do those conductors specialize in fast tempi? :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> Do Tell :lol: I just might be interested in this. I will see what I can find on Naxos or YT tomorrow (it's too late now).







































Gigantic choruses and huger hair are the highlights of my day._ ;D_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

brotagonist said:


> Are you listening to them in fast forward, or do those conductors specialize in fast tempi? :lol:


LOL! Each symphony averages about 25 minutes or so. I haven't heard Schuberts symphonies before but they do seem to be shorter than the average symphonies I've heard from other composers. They are beautiful, though!


----------



## KenOC

Dave Whitmore said:


> I haven't heard Schuberts symphonies before but they do seem to be shorter than the average symphonies.


Schubert was shorter than the average composer. May be a connection there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

KenOC said:


> Schubert was shorter than the average composer. May be a connection there.


Was he shorter than Wagner?


----------



## KenOC

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Was he shorter than Wagner?


Wagner was famous for overcompensating. By a lot.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Wagner was famous for overcompensating. By a lot.


Did he have a monster truck?


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Balthazar

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bach: French Suite No. 6; Schumann: Papillons; Chopin: Two Preludes, Mazurka / Mieczyslaw Horszowski*


I think I have this album in different packaging. If it's the same, it was recorded in London two days before his 98th birthday and is an absolute treasure.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras gives the first movement of Mozart _Symphony No. 21_ the Bugatti test drive. _Lov-el-y. _










Szell's _Haffner_ just exudes a fine and fluent musical intelligence at every turn. What an absolute treasure.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to this new-to-me LP:










*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring (arr. for solo piano by Sam Raphling) / Dickran Atamian (pianist) [RCA, 1980]*

Interesting.


----------



## JACE

Now this LP:










*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Eugene Istomin, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Dag Achatz in 2-hand piano transcriptions of The Rite & Firebird; Boulez & co. in the Symphonies of Wind Instruments, Symphony in 3 Movements, and Symphony of Psalms.

*p.s.*



JACE said:


> *Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring (arr. for solo piano by Sam Raphling) / Dickran Atamian (pianist) [RCA, 1980]*


Now, that's a coincidence.


----------



## SimonNZ

Niccolò Castiglioni's Morceaux Lyriques - Omar Zoboli, oboe, Meir Minsky, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some early morning string quartets before I set out for the day:

*Erwen Schulhoff
Five Pieces for String Quartet*
Kocian Quartet [Praga, 2004]

This guy could write chamber music, for sure.










*Kaija Saariaho - Chamber Works for Strings, Vol.1
String Quartet No. 1 "Nymphea"*
Meta4 [Ondine, 2013]

Goodness me! This is hardcore.










*La Monte Young
Five Small Pieces for String Quartet*
Arditti String Quartet [Naive, 2001]










*Alfred Schnittke
String Quartet No. 4 (1989)*
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1998]


----------



## mirepoix

Bartok: Piano Quintet - Kodaly Quartet, Jeno Jando.


----------



## SimonNZ

Michael Jarrell's Sillages - Pascal Rophe, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Martinu - Greek Passion (Opera in 4 Acts) - Mackerras et al


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Quite late in Dame Janet's career, but still in excellent voice for this lovely collection of Mozart vocal gems.


----------



## OlivierM

Michael Haydn's Requiem For Saint Ursula, this King's Consort's version is absolutely wonderful.







Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, by La Chapelle Royale & Philippe Herreweghe







Not the other one, on Phi.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik - Production I - Overture - Suite in E minor for two Flutes, Strings & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

OlivierM said:


> Michael Haydn's Requiem For Saint Ursula, this King's Consort's version is absolutely wonderful.
> View attachment 57281
> 
> Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, by La Chapelle Royale & Philippe Herreweghe
> View attachment 57283
> 
> Not the other one, on Phi.


What do you prefer, Michael Haydn's or Mozart's Requiem?


----------



## SimonNZ

York Holler's Piano Sonata No.2 - Kristi Becker, piano


----------



## OlivierM

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What do you prefer, Michael Haydn's or Mozart's Requiem?


Michael Haydn's. There's something deeply breathtaking about it. In my opinion, Mozart's lacks solemnity.

**Edit* I made a mistake : I was talking about the Requiem for Sigsimundo, not the Missa for Saint Ursula in my first post.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

OlivierM said:


> Michael Haydn's. There's something deeply breathtaking about it. In my opinion, Mozart's lacks solemnity.


I am of the same opinion! I do think, however, that the Mozart becomes more "at par" with M. Haydn's if it's the Druce completion.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

From one of Dame Janet's last to one of David's first; a lovely disc of Mozart, Gluck and Handel, sung with his usual beauty of tone and response to the words.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Steep Steps
Two Diversions
Oboe Quartet
Figment no. 2
Au Quai
Of Challenge and Love
Figment no. 1
Retrouvailles
Hiyoku

I really love Carter's oboe quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dimitri Hvorostovsky / Gergiev*

Recorded 1990 in Rotterdam wit the Rotterdam Philharmonic .:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! Just getting home from work. Let's see what I listened to to drown out the incessant Christmas music blaring away all night at my job...









Got back into the swing of my listening with the Opus 50 string quartets by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet were the players. Great playing, great music and a great bargain!









After Haydn, I made it a night of first and second symphonies. Tchaikovsky was the first composer I picked. Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic. Love the first symphony but the second doesn't really do a whole lot for me.









After Tchaikovsky, I moved onto the first and second symphonies of Carl Nielsen. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony.









Rounding out the listening is the first and second symphonies by Franz Schubert. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Especially for Thereisenmesse.










One of my friends has sung in a performance of this piece, she describes one passage about three quarters of the way through it as like "musical rainbows."


----------



## Pugg

​
Ormandy conducting : The Glorious sound of Christmas


----------



## ptr

*Dmitry Shostakovich* - The Execution of Stepan Razin; Zoya Suite; Suite on Finnish Themes (Ondine)









Shenyang, bass-baritone; Mari Palo, soprano; Tuomas Katajala, tenor; State Choir "Latvija" & Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra u. Vladimir Ashkenazy

followed by:

*Edward Elgar* - Symphony No.1 in A flat, Op.55 / In the South (Alassio), Op.50 / In Moonlight (Canto Popolare) (Hallé Records)









Timothy Pooley viola; Christine Rice mezzo-soprano; Hallé Orchestra u. Sir Mark Elder (also piano)

/ptr


----------



## mirepoix

Bliss: Checkmate - Royal Scottish Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones.









Back to ballet for a while.


----------



## jim prideaux

Steinberg-Symphony 2-Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

despite the obvious advocacy one has come to expect form Jarvi when it comes to oft forgotten composers there may be a reason why this work is rarely heard of!


----------



## Weston

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC! Just getting home from work. Let's see what I listened to to drown out the incessant Christmas music blaring away all night at my job...
> 
> . . .




Clearly a hostile work environment.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 3rd and 4th Symphony-Abbado and the COE-sprightly optimism of the first movement serving as an antidote to ncreasing unease-about to get ready to walk over to the ground for a home fixture against Chelsea!


----------



## pmsummer

MASS FOR FOUR VOICES - INFELIX EGO - MASS FOR FIVE VOICES
*William Byrd*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, conductor

Naxos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Gymnopedies, etc.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Various songs by Debussy (Souzay, Mesplé, Ameling, Command, Von Stade)


----------



## BartokPizz

*Bach: Mass in B Minor*
Andrew Parrott: Taverner Consort & Players


----------



## brotagonist

I awoke about an hour too early, so I listened to the next disc in the set:









Symphonies 2 & 4
Janowski/Radio France

The first time through the entire 2-disc set yesterday morning, I thought: "Boy am I glad I only paid $1.78." Not that I thought it was bad, just that it seemed rather ethereal and light. The First Symphony is an earlier work, but the other three are mature ones. Roussel is a bit sneaky: it's easy to dismiss his music as fluff. As with my other Roussel album, my impression is gradually changing, as I play it more often. It demands attentive listening, as things happen that are easy to overlook.


----------



## Albert7

Headed to the public library to hunt down some CD's. Just encoded for today's listening a rare disc I got at Academy Records in NYC. Enrica Ciccarelli's cool disc of Clara Schumann and Robert Schumann piano concerti. I really hope that this will be a good treat for today.


----------



## Weston

I didn't know Clara also wrote a piano concerto. Or if I knew I had forgotten.^


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> I didn't know Clara also wrote a piano concerto. Or if I knew I had forgotten.^


What's worse, I know of Clara's concerto, but I've forgotten where I put it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Sheppard.*

The English had a glorious way of vocal writing in the Renaissance, with the trebles soaring above the rest in what they called jubilating. The Tallis Scholars excel at this; their trebles sing with a pure, boy-like tone but with adult assurance of pitch.


----------



## brotagonist

I just read in the newspaper that the Philharmonic is putting on Messiaen's Turangalîla Symphony tonight  (along with Saint-Saëns' Carnival of the Animals). I just checked: there appear to be no cheap seats left. They could have picked a summer night!  We got a blast of winter yesterday, temperature presently 23° below zero and even colder tonight, with wind chills around -40°, so I think I'll cosy up at home. A little walk might be ok (lots of layers), but I don't know how well my car will do today 

Does anyone know what this is called? As I was listening to the Roussel Symphonies in bed, I was lying on my side, so I could only hear with my left ear and, at a certain point, I startled as I realized that I was hearing it with the other ear (the one buried in the pillow)! As soon as I realized it, the sensation went away, but it was very odd


----------



## Pugg

​
Found this in my local secondhand shop.
€5,00

*Bizet : Carmen*
*Crespin / Pilou/ Py / van Dam*
Lombard conducting


----------



## Albert7

Weston said:


> I didn't know Clara also wrote a piano concerto. Or if I knew I had forgotten.^


Clara's piano concerto which I am listening to is quite wonderful. Very poetic and worthy of examination.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 57280
> 
> 
> Martinu - Greek Passion (Opera in 4 Acts) - Mackerras et al


How _is _that? I've always wanted to hear it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mark Elder and the Hallé orchestra in Elgar's 1st Symphony. Haven't listened to this lovely work in some time.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert 3rd and 4th Symphony-Abbado and the COE-sprightly optimism of the first movement serving as an antidote to ncreasing unease-about to get ready to walk over to the ground for a home fixture against Chelsea!


I_ very_ especially _ love_ the first movement of Schubert's Fourth too (_and _the slow movement).

And especially, very especially, very like Markevitch's nitromethane treatment of the matter.










"It's 'very.'"


----------



## starthrower

1987 radio broadcast feat. Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Quite late in Dame Janet's career, but still in excellent voice for this lovely collection of Mozart vocal gems.


Un-_CAN_-ny!

If you scroll up on this thread, I posted the exact same cd the day before (but with a different cover).

I really love Dame Janet's finessing of "_Vado, ma love? O Dei!_" and the "_Al Desio di ch'adora_" (_Marriage of Figaro_) on that-- which are worth the trouble of acquiring the cd.

All the same, I'd agree though that the cd is 'solid' Janet, but not top-shelf Janet; like anything from the sixties and seventies most assuredly is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gloria Coates, String Quartet No. 5*

Some Christmas music from Ms. Coates. (Listen to Through Space.)


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to my Saturday Symphony
This performance seems better than I remember it. Previn is directing an energetic performance


----------



## Chronochromie

Schubert - Huttenbrenner Variations. Gerhard Oppitz, piano


----------



## BartokPizz

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat major, "Emperor"*
Yefim Bronfman; David Zinman: Tonhalle Orch. Zurich


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5: Grimaud, Jurowski, Staatskapelle Dresden. This is one of my favorite performances of this warhorse. Grimaud plays with joy and passion and and joined equally by the orchestra. Recommended.


----------



## hpowders

Nikolai Medtner Piano Concertos 2 and 3
Nikolai Demidenko, piano
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Jerzy Maksymiuk

Big, sprawling, rhapsodic concertos in the romantic manner. Hard to believe anybody was composing this conservatively in the 1940's (Concerto #3).

If your primary concern is the Romantic Period, I can't see why you wouldn't enjoy these virtuoso works.

Thanks dholling for recommending this CD.

I'm no Medtner expert, but to these ears, I doubt if either of these performances can be bettered.

Nikolai Demidenko has some serious chops!!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony.9 Sawallisch／Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Vier Lieder, Op. 13, Sechs Lieder, Op. 14*

Dusting off the old Sony recordings.


----------



## mirepoix

Medtner: Piano Quintet - Konstantin Scherbakov


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Polonaises, Op. 26, Op. 40 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## Chronochromie

Dave Whitmore said:


> Schubert Symphony.9 Sawallisch／Wiener Philharmoniker


If that version doesn't do it for you (it didn't for me) be sure to try Charles Mackerras.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Webern, Vier Lieder, Op. 13, Sechs Lieder, Op. 14*
> 
> Dusting off the old Sony recordings.
> 
> View attachment 57322


Playing the same set at the moment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Schubert Symphony.9 Sawallisch／Wiener Philharmoniker


Sawallisch needs to put some pep in his step for that last movement though. _;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Sawallisch needs to put some pep in his step for that last movement though. _;D_


When I listen to Furtwangler wrapping up the 9th, I'm just glad I'm not the poor piccolo player at the end.


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5: Grimaud, Jurowski, Staatskapelle Dresden. This is one of my favorite performances of this warhorse. Grimaud plays with joy and passion and and joined equally by the orchestra. Recommended.


Appropriately covered up to pass the strict TC membership censors! 

She got the memo!!!


----------



## ptr

*Olivier Messiaen* - Turangalîla-Symphonie (DG)










Yvonne Loriod, piano; Jeanne Loriod, Ondes Martinont; Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille u. Myung Whun Chung

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows

For his Music for piano, a series of 84 short pieces written between 1952 and 1953, he supplied a few initial explanations, but then leaves practically all the rest to the interpreter. The notes are there, but dynamics, flow, tempi, character, minor rhythmic variation, the quality of pizzicato and muted sound, the use of 'noise' and how it is brougjht about, are all left entirely to the interpreter. Thus, the final result will differ greatly, depending on the interpreter's decisions, and will vary from interpretation to interpretation.

Thus, the score is not "definitive" in the same way a Beethoven Sonata is. By leaving out much of the determining control of the score, and giving the performer more choice and control, Cage is thus rejecting one of the fundamentals of Western classical music; the composer, with score, as separate from the performer, and composer/score as at the top of an hierarchy of power and control.


----------



## mmsbls

Varese by Boulez

Ionisation, Ameriques, Density 21.5, Arcana, Octandre, and Integrales









My wife will be playing Ameriques next spring. Looking forward to that.

I finally decided to look up what the 21.5 means and learned it's the density of platinum (grams/cc3), which was used in the flute performing the premiere.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Sonata No.30*


----------



## maestro267

*Elena Firsova*: Cassandra
BBC Nat. Orch. of Wales/Otaka

*Khachaturian*: Piano Concerto
de Larrocha (piano)/London PO/de Burgos

*Moeran*: Symphony in G minor
Bournemouth SO/Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Weston

*Miklos Rozsa - Andante For String Orchestra. Op 22a
Miklos Rozsa - Concerto For String Orchestra*
Isaiah Jackson / Berlin Symphony Orchestra









Highly dramatic works, but that goes without saying with Rosza.

*Ligeti: Chamber Concerto *
Reinbert de Leeuw / Schönberg Ensemble









Should come with a warning label, "Caution: May cause sudden adrenaline surges."

Cutting my listening short this afternoon. I have a DVD of Strauss' Salome I want to watch. I hope it reels me in!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Der Leiermann said:


> If that version doesn't do it for you (it didn't for me) be sure to try Charles Mackerras.


I couldn't find the whole symphony on YouTube with Mackerras but I did find this.






There's a big difference here!


----------



## Chronochromie

Dave Whitmore said:


> I couldn't find the whole symphony on YouTube with Mackerras but I did find this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big difference here!


You could look it up on Spotify.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" required listening, *Elgar*: Symphony 1, w. Halle O./Judd (rec.1990).

A tricky work, Elgar 1. In the wrong hands, it can sound overblown, fragmented...even out of tune. Not so here with Judd at the helm. Every Halle section is spot on. Worth a try for cracking, or supplementing.:tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Prokofiev Piano Concerto no.3 - Yuja Wang &Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra[HD]


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Der Leiermann said:


> You could look it up on Spotify.


I haven't really figured Spotify out yet. I took a quick look at it once. Maybe I'l have to go back and try again.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Appropriately covered up to pass the strict TC membership censors!
> 
> She got the memo!!!


What got censored? I missed it, damn it.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I just read in the newspaper that the Philharmonic is putting on Messiaen's Turangalîla Symphony tonight  (along with Saint-Saëns' Carnival of the Animals). I just checked: there appear to be no cheap seats left. They could have picked a summer night!  We got a blast of winter yesterday, temperature presently 23° below zero and even colder tonight, with wind chills around -40°, so I think I'll cosy up at home. A little walk might be ok (lots of layers), but I don't know how well my car will do today
> 
> *Does anyone know what this is called?* As I was listening to the Roussel Symphonies in bed, I was lying on my side, so I could only hear with my left ear and, at a certain point, I startled as I realized that I was hearing it with the other ear (the one buried in the pillow)! As soon as I realized it, the sensation went away, but it was very odd


For me, it's sometimes called mistakenly extending the previous night's imbibing with a hard hitting liqueur.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert/Newbould: Symphony No.10


----------



## Blake

_The Complete Chamber Music of Claude Debussy_ played by the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. This is an excellent set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Blushing, palpitations, a bad conscience-- this is what you get if you haven't sinned."

- _fin de siècle_ Viennese cultural critic Karl Kraus


----------



## ptr

*Marc-André Dalbavie* - Variations Orchestrales Sur Une ouvre De Janacek / Sinfonietta / Rocks Under The Water (AmeSon)







.








Orchestre Philharmonic de Monte-Carlo u. Marc-André Dalbavie

/ptr


----------



## BartokPizz

Continuing my Beethoven piano concerto jag---feeling under the weather and this music gives a lift.

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto #3 in C Minor*
Martha Argerich; Claudio Abbado: Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> Appropriately covered up to pass the strict TC membership censors!
> 
> She got the memo!!!


Pizzed off that this album is recorded as lost at the SLC public library. Now I got to order this off iTunes.


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 57277
> View attachment 57278
> 
> 
> Stravinsky: Dag Achatz in 2-hand piano transcriptions of The Rite & Firebird; Boulez & co. in the Symphonies of Wind Instruments, Symphony in 3 Movements, and Symphony of Psalms.
> 
> *p.s.*
> 
> *Now, that's a coincidence.*


Synchronicity.


----------



## BartokPizz

Gearing up for Saturday Symphony.

*Elgar: Symphony #1*
Sir Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## DavidA

Debussy L'Apre Midi Karajan / BPO


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I_ very_ especially _ love_ the first movement of Schubert's Fourth too (_and _the slow movement).
> 
> And especially, very especially, very like Markevitch's nitromethane treatment of the matter.


MB (and others), what do think of the two Berwald symphonies on that disc? He's someone that I've never gotten 'round to. Seems like someone I should investigate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB (and others), what do think of the two Berwald symphonies on that disc? He's someone that I've never gotten 'round to. Seems like someone I should investigate.


I think that they're very pleasant reading music, but not anything that I'd consciously reach for if I want to get pumped up in the morning--- like, say, Markevitch doing the first movement of that Schubert's _Tragic_.


----------



## jim prideaux

JACE said:


> MB (and others), what do think of the two Berwald symphonies on that disc? He's someone that I've never gotten 'round to. Seems like someone I should investigate.


There is a set of the four Berwald symphonies on two DG discs-Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. which I would recommend-all of the symphonies are really enjoyable, seem to provide some kind of 'bridge' between Schubert and later Scandanavians....well you know what I mean!

having heartily enjoyed a goalless draw at home to Chelsea am currently calming down with Serebrier and the RSNO performing Glazunov's glorious 3rd symphony


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 201 "Make haste, make haste, you whirling winds"

Dramma per Musica: The contest between Phoebus and Pan - Leipzig, 1729

Rene Jacobs, cond.


----------



## omega

*Brahms*
_Symphonie n°4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Ravel*
_Concerto for the Left Hand_
_Concerto in G major_
_Miroirs_
Pierre-Laurent Aimard | Pierre Boulez | The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## mirepoix

Brahms: Sextet No. 1 - see photo for names of individual musicians.









Required listening for being in the company of a freshly showered waif. Along with a bottle of wine and two glasses, possibly.

e: and with that I wish you all a fine day/evening and fulfillment from your music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just got around to opening this up. I've had it for the better part of. . . what?--- six months or so?

Anyway, nothing to see here. Move on.

I love Freni with a whole lot more expressivity to her voice than what is presented in this youthful and psychologically-_shallow_ performance of hers from 1962.



















Shirley _Verrett_ as Princess Eboli, on the other hand, is absolutely sultry and fantastic.


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Berg: Lulu Suite; Schoenberg: Theme & Variations; Webern: Im Sommerwind; Three Pieces for Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*

Second Viennese School composers aren't exactly Ormandy's wheelhouse -- but these recordings are very, very good, particularly the "Lulu Suite."


----------



## LancsMan

*Faure: The complete music for piano* Kathryn Stott on hyperion








I'm listening to the first three CD's of this four CD set. It's an excellent set. His piano works are subtle, with the later ones a little elusive and introspective. There is much fluid and fluent writing in the earlier works, which I find almost counter productive, certainly when listening en mass as I am doing here. These works are probably best appreciated in smaller doses!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Pérotin: Viderunt omnes* [with score - original manuscript]






Beautiful stuff. I love seeing the original manuscript.


----------



## Weston

JACE said:


> MB (and others), what do think of the two Berwald symphonies on that disc? He's someone that I've never gotten 'round to. Seems like someone I should investigate.


Berwald is under appreciated, but I'd say his chamber music is more impressive than his symphonies -- although the symphonies aren't bad. Better to me than later overblown romantic.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Opening choruses._ Hail Karajan!_ God I feel_ fierce_ listening to this. The awesome engineer job just allows the sheen and timbre of the chorus to take you directly to Valhalla.










I love the opening of the first movement to Borodin's _Second_, especially as vigorously articulated by Ashkenary.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Polonaise in F-Sharp minor, Op. 44; Polonaise in A-Flat Major, Op. 53, 'Héroïque'; Polonaise-fantaisie in A-Flat Major, Op. 61 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## Guest

As an interpretation, it's not _quite _as good as Karajan's, but the sound is considerably better. But for $1.64, it was a good deal! (I do wish it had separate tracks instead of index points--no modern CD player can access indexes.)


----------



## opus55

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos 1 and 2
_Murray Perahia | Israel Philharmonic Orchestra_

Handel: Keyboard Suites Nos. 5 - 8
_Sviatoslav Richter (5, 8), Andrei Gavrilov (6,7)_


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> When I listen to Furtwangler wrapping up the 9th, I'm just glad I'm not the poor piccolo player at the end.


I know what you mean! I have the Furtwängler/Lucerne performance and the dash to the finish is the fastest I've ever heard!


----------



## tdc

All the talk of zen music in the Feldman quartet thread made me want to listen to one of the most excellent zen pieces I know of:

Takemitsu - _All in Twilight_


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Marriage Of Heaven And Hell: Motets And Songs From 13th Century France" - Gothic Voices


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 57280
> 
> 
> Martinu - Greek Passion (Opera in 4 Acts) - Mackerras et al


MMMMMM....I smell olives.......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Concerto*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ferneyhough- La Chute d'Icare (1988) for clarinet and small ensemble. A wild journey: very much like a clarinet concerto.


----------



## Cosmos

First, since one of the melodies was stuck in my head, I listened to Mahler's 3rd










This is the only recording I have. It's live, so there are a few coughs and murmurs in the background, but it's very passionate and that makes up for any annoying audience members

I have a weird love/hate relationship with this work. I really disliked it when I first heard it. I thought the first movement was great and the rest was boring. The more I listen to it, the more my opinion changes for the better. Like with Mahler's 6th, my opinion of the work is more favorable. But I still have a bit of a hesitation to hold it in as high esteem as the others. Maybe it's the length? Maybe I've just felt more of a connection to the others, and have been with them longer? 
The good news is that I'm slowly learning to love the work.

Next, I listened to this Saturday's Symphony, Elgar's 1st










I was surprised by this one! I don't know anything about Elgar, and I expected this one to be in the same vain as Vaughan Williams' orchestral works. Not at all, Elgar is very bold and energetic, and also smooth and delightful where it should be. VW has his bold moments, but overall his music is subtle at points. Anyway, great pick


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Coates, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## senza sordino

Glass String Quartets #5, 4, 2, &3 I prefer the first one on the disk. But is that because I grow tired of Philip Glass within 60 minutes?








LvB middle Quartets Razumovsky and Harp, four pieces in total.








Grieg Violin Sonatas orchestrated, terrific disk.








Elgar Symphony #1 & Cockaigne in London Town, disk one from


----------



## Blake

Abbado's Debussy - _Pelléas et Mélisande._


----------



## starthrower

Picked this up at the library today. Gorgeous!


----------



## pmsummer

UNCOMMON RITUAL
*Edgar Meyer*, double bass
*Béla Fleck*, banjo
*Mike Marshall*, mandolin

Sony


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Evan Parker
Twelve for Twelve Musicians*
Evan Parker + Ensemble [BBC Radio 3; From Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival 2014]

We (my son and I) just returned from the HCMF and this was playing on Radio 3 when we got in.


----------



## D Smith

Piano sonatas performed by Yuja Wang. She is exceptionally good in Liszt's B minor and Scriabin's G# minor. She also tosses in a couple of Ligeti Etudes which are delightful. All in all an excellent recital. I'm now most interested to hear her Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninoff Sonata No.1 from this set. Wow, Ogdon's range is amazing, from a mere whisper to white-hot volcanic torrents. Excellent remastered sound.


----------



## George O

John Ogdon was one of the greats.


----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Sonata in B minor
Grandes Etudes de Paganini

George-Emmanuel Lazaridis, piano

SACD on Linn (UK), from 2006


----------



## JohnD

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Love that cover!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round up of today's live listening:
*
Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival 2014* both Saturday 29th November

Town Hall, Huddersfield

*James Dillon - Andromeda
Hèctor Parra - L'absència* UK premiere
*James Dillon - Physis I & II* World premiere
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Steven Schick conductor; Noriko Kawai piano










St Paul's Hall, University of Huddersfield

*Philippe Manoury Quartet 0
Benedict Mason String Quartet No *2 UK Premiere
*James Clarke String Quartet No 3
Marco Stroppa new work* World Premiere
*Liza Lim The Weaver's Knot
Hilda Paredes Bitacora Capilar*
Arditti Quartet


----------



## starthrower

pmsummer said:


> UNCOMMON RITUAL
> *Edgar Meyer*, double bass
> *Béla Fleck*, banjo
> *Mike Marshall*, mandolin
> 
> Sony


That album was on display just like that photo at a Borders store back in the late 90s. I just knew it was gonna be great, so I bought it. My hunch was right!


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this wonderful album of Spanish songs by Joyce Didonato! So passionate


----------



## starthrower

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to this wonderful album of Spanish songs by Joyce Didonato! So passionate
> 
> View attachment 57370


Never heard of her until an hour ago when I was listening to a Janet Baker interview. What a talent!


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONI E DANZE
_Wind Music from Renaissance Italy_
Piffaro

Archiv Produktion


----------



## Mahlerian

Back from spending time with the family, in time for the Saturday Symphony:

Elgar: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Colin Davis


----------



## Marschallin Blair

george o said:


> franz liszt (1811-1886)
> 
> sonata in b minor
> grandes etudes de paganini
> 
> george-emmanuel lazaridis, piano
> 
> sacd on linn (uk), from 2006


_*
oh my god i love that picture so much!!!!*_


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> _*
> oh my god i love that picture so much!!!!*_


Yes, it's Cats on Audio Gear suitable.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Back from spending time with the family, in time for the Saturday Symphony:
> 
> Elgar: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major
> London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Colin Davis


Good to see your intelligent face back, Mahlerian._ ;D_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It was a real Mozart day today:

As this is the recording used in Amadeus... which truly reignited my passion for classical music and turned me onto Mozart... it remains my favorite recording of the _Requiem_:










Which is most certainly better than Michael Haydn's Requiem... sorry CotAG... much as I admire Mike's effort.










Let's stick with Mozart's choral music.










Mozart's final two symphonies on Rock-n-Roll!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some of the oldest music in my collection... and quite hypnotic.










Magnificent recording... and I love Stravinsky's Rossignol Suite almost as much as _Scheherazade_... and the two fit together exquisitely as equally "exotic" works.










This is an absolutely charming... delicious disc. I had to play it twice! It contains 3 pastorellas and the Czech Christmas Mass by Jakub Jan Ryba. The music is quite wonderful... quite classical... yet with a unique folkish air. Sadly Ryba committed suicide due to the continual lack of money and the hostility of his superiors in his position as a school-teacher. Unfortunately Ryba didn't compose much more... yet the Christmas Mass remains popular and continues to be frequently performed at Christmas time in Bohemia.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Cosmos- I have a weird love/hate relationship with this work (Mahler's 3rd). I really disliked it when I first heard it. I thought the first movement was great and the rest was boring. The more I listen to it, the more my opinion changes for the better. Like with Mahler's 6th, my opinion of the work is more favorable. But I still have a bit of a hesitation to hold it in as high esteem as the others.

I love Mahler and I have at least 4 of the most highly esteemed recordings (Leinsdorf, Tennestedt, Bernstein, Boulez) and I still struggle with this symphony. I most certainly isn't one of my favorites.


----------



## starthrower

Trying this one out for the first time. Beautiful singing and lush orchestration, but on the whole it seems a bit static.










I want to hear Queen Of Spades after this.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Trying this one out for the first time. Beautiful singing and lush orchestration, but on the whole it seems a bit static.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hear Queen Of Spades after this.


My opinion as well................


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> Trying this one out for the first time. Beautiful singing and lush orchestration, but on the whole it seems a bit static.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hear Queen Of Spades after this.


Well, I _love _the entire opera.

But for non-Tchaikovsky fanatics, I'd say that Tatiana's Letter scene and the chorus waltz at the ball are always worth the price of the opera.

I like Levine's slightly more animated treatment of the chorus in the waltz scene, _but in all other categories--- reading, principals, musical line, and dramatic flow_-- I vastly prefer the Khaikin/Bolshoi with the younger Galina Vishnevskaya as Tatiana on Melodiya from the mid-fifties-- with what is, believe it or not, clear and undistorted monaural sound.

This is the fastest-paced Onegin I know of by way of comparison with any of the recordings of the opera done in the West. It doesn't 'sound' fast though; it sounds dramatically-compelling and right.


















_
The Queen of Spades_ is fantastic.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... she's certainly sexier than Nathan Milstein, Henryck Szeryng, Arthur Grumiaux, Jascha Heifetz, Gidon Kremer...



and maybe even Rachel Podger...










who certainly dresses more conservatively... likely in consideration of the TC Puritans...

but does she play anywhere near as well?


----------



## starthrower

I'm crazy about Galina, so I'll look for that. I just dialed up the Melodiya recording of Queen Of Spades on YouTube. This sounds great so far!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_The Queen of Spades_ is fantastic.

I have this very recording sitting on my desk before me right now. I'm planning on popping it in the player soon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... she's certainly sexier than Nathan Milstein, Henryck Szeryng, Arthur Grumiaux, Jascha Heifetz, Gidon Kremer...
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe even Rachel Podger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who certainly dresses more conservatively... likely in consideration of the TC Puritans...
> 
> but does she play anywhere near as well?


No, assuredly not.

But then, who's getting the invite to the _soirée _ and who's not? _;D_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well, I love the entire opera.

But for non-Tchaikovsky fanatics, I'd say that Tatiana's Letter scene and the chorus waltz at the ball are always worth the price of the opera.

I like Levine's slightly more animated treatment of the chorus in the waltz scene, but in all other categories--- reading, principals, musical line, and dramatic flow-- I vastly prefer the Khaikin/Bolshoi with the younger Galina Vishnevskaya as Tatiana on Melodiya from the mid-fifties-- with what is, believe it or not, clear and undistorted monaural sound.

This is the fastest-paced Onegin I know of by way of comparison with any of the recordings of the opera done in the West. It doesn't 'sound' fast though; it sounds dramatically-compelling and right. 

Considering your review, I'll need to add this recording to my "Wish List". Of course Galina alone is worth the price of admission. Right now I have the Levine and the Semyon Bychkov as well as a couple of recordings/performances on DVD.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

No, assuredly not.

But then, who's getting the invite to the soirée and who's not? ;D

That would depend upon whether you want music at your soirée...

... or another form of... entertainment. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This disc looks like Ogdon should be playing with Coletrane and Mingus.


----------



## Blake

Jonathan Harvey - _Madonna of Winter and Spring, Percussion Concerto, and Song Offerings._ He's done some amazing work.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Our Marschallin has convinced me to give this a listen... but I'll need to wait until tomorrow to listen to it in it's entirety.


----------



## Weston

I spent the afternoon and evening with my sixth opera experience, on DVD, not on CD. I have to see what's going on. Just listening to a CD hasn't worked for me.

*Richard Strauss: Salome*
Christoph von Dohnányi / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Catherine Malfitano, et al









I'm not sure what to say about this. The performances are riveting. The music? Not so much. I would even go so far as to say the music does not fit the subject matter.

As with others of the few operas I've seen, I'm puzzled by the costuming. In this production about two thirds of the costumes are "sort of" period but with the occasional 18th century costume thrown in. What the--? Why? The very sparse set is puzzling as well.

As with most operas, I struggle listening for a melody buried in all the recitative. This one is all recitative, no arias to speak of, or at least none I would recognize as melodic. I would expect that of a more modern composer, but not as much of Strauss.

Nit picking aside I suppose I did enjoy this if only for Malfitano's awesome masses of hair. Though she may be considered a bit past the shelf life for this role, fortunately I am old enough myself to find her still attractive, and the drama she brings to the role cannot be denied nor trifled with. On Netflix I gave it three out of fave stars.

I am eager to dip into more of the repertoire, but I am not sure where to head next.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I spent the afternoon and evening with my sixth opera experience, on DVD, not on CD. I have to see what's going on. Just listening to a CD hasn't worked for me.
> 
> *Richard Strauss: Salome*
> Christoph von Dohnányi / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Catherine Malfitano, et al
> 
> View attachment 57376
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to say about this. The performances are riveting. The music? Not so much. I would even go so far as to say the music does not fit the subject matter.
> 
> As with others of the few operas I've seen, I'm puzzled by the costuming. In this production about two thirds of the costumes are "sort of" period but with the occasional 18th century costume thrown in. What the--? Why? The very sparse set is puzzling as well.
> 
> As with most operas, I struggle listening for a melody buried in all the recitative. This one is all recitative, no arias to speak of, or at least none I would recognize as melodic. I would expect that of a more modern composer, but not as much of Strauss.
> 
> Nit picking aside I suppose I did enjoy this if only for Malfitano's awesome masses of hair. Though she may be considered a bit past the shelf life for this role, fortunately I am old enough myself to find her still attractive, and the drama she brings to the role cannot be denied nor trifled with. On Netflix I gave it three out of fave stars.
> 
> I am eager to dip into more of the repertoire, but I am not sure where to head next.


That off-the-rack stuff? No way, Jose. Go _haute couture _. Karajan with the young, girlish Baltsa-- _EX_-quis-ite.

-- That is to say, if you have any remaining inclinations to this opera _at all_. _;D_










Wild, erotic, exotic, sensual. . . and as 'refined' as they come.


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... she's certainly sexier than Nathan Milstein, Henryck Szeryng, Arthur Grumiaux, Jascha Heifetz, Gidon Kremer...
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe even Rachel Podger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who certainly dresses more conservatively... likely in consideration of the TC Puritans...
> 
> but does she play anywhere near as well?


A resounding NO in my opinion. She has iffy intonation and lacks true musical insight. But she is/was cute.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> No, assuredly not.
> 
> But then, who's getting the invite to the soirée and who's not? ;D
> 
> That would depend upon whether you want music at your soirée...
> 
> ... or another form of... entertainment. :devil:


_Veritas.
_
Less than all cannot satisfy man. . . or Marschallin. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Rücken an Rücken_, listening to both engineer jobs I have to honestly say that I can't choose one over the other. The Abbey Road EMI re-engineer has less hiss and a consequently warmer glow to the monaural sound; but the Naxos captures the silvery pianissimi of of the highest registers beautifully.

If I was just playing Schwarzkopf selections, or anything with Rita Streich, Imgard Seefried, Lisa Otto, Grace Hoffman, and Anny Felbermayer-- then I'd go right for the Naxos.

But if I'm listening to the entire opera in one sitting, I'd go for the EMI.

Both are indispensable to me.


----------



## Pugg

​Starting of with disc one of another early Christmas present: *Charles Rosen*

DISC 1
*Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 3 poemes pour piano

Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin*:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Satie piano works, disc one - Aldo Ciccolini, piano

edit: aha, I can downsize overlarge Amazon images just by changing the last numbers in the code (in this instance from 1500 to 300) - or am I just the last person to figure this out?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Nessun Dorma (Pavarotti, NY 1980)


----------



## Guest

Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn Piano Trios - Heifetz, Rubinstein, and Piatigorsky.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart-The Marriage of Figaro


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mozart-The Marriage of Figaro


Getting into opera..great


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Le nozze di Figaro - Haitink (Part 1) .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> Getting into opera..great


I was blown away by what I heard tonight at a concert. I'm hooked!


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I was blown away by what I heard tonight at a concert. I'm hooked!


Awesome, a lot of great music to hear in opera


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of the great violin concertos of fairly recent times:










I saw this piece perofmred live earlier in the year. One of the best orchestral concerts I've ever been to!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm watching a different version of Marriage of Figaro because the one I was watching had a problem with the subtitles. They worked very sporadically. Hopefully this version will be better. I still can't believe I'm watching an opera!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm watching a different version of Marriage of Figaro because the one I was watching had a problem with the subtitles. They worked very sporadically. Hopefully this version will be better. I still can't believe I'm watching an opera!


That's a great one with great singers.
Great that you could find it with subtitles.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The sound of Christmas* , various artist.


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










*Scriabin: Piano Music / John Ogdon*


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's symphony No.2 - Otto Klemperer, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I can't believe I don't listen to more Boulez.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Balthazar

Some Russian piano trios today.

*Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50*, performed by the Vienna Piano Trio, foliowed by
*Arensky's Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 32* and *Shostakovich's Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67*, both performed by the Amsterdam Chamber Music Society.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: various preludes and fugues (Melnikov); Stravinsky: Violin Concerto (Perlman/Ozawa)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An earlier work on this disc makes up the first 9 or so tracks, but still with the freshness of his recent stuff!


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Derive 2 - cond. composer

edit: Ha! Snap!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Morning Coffee with a blast of Martinu.
Double Concerto with Strings, Piano and Timpani

James Conlon et al


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Disc 3: Köchel numbers 311, 330, 331 and 332.

......this doesn't sound too unlike Boulez! I know it's completely different, but I suppose it means I like this just as much.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wow...we're on the same wavelength tonight

playing now:










Mozart piano sonatas, disc 4: K283, 310 and *331* - Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Coincidence ?


----------



## SimonNZ

Sure, we might both have been playing Boulez because there's two new threads focusing on him, but I wouldn't usually follow him with Mozart - I'd just happened to pick up that set today (along with the Cicollini Satie and another 5cd set of Zacharias performing Schubert sonatas).


No big thing - just made me smile.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Uchida - Schubert Piano Sonata 21 in B Flat D.960


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alban Berg
*Lyric Suite for String Quartet
String Quartet, Op.3*
LaSalle Quartet
*
Four Pieces for clarinet and piano, Op. 5*
Sabine Meyer, Oleg Maisenberg etc.

[Alban Berg Collection, DG, 2004]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I really love Craft's Schoenberg. I'm listening to this because of a post made by ArtMusic recommending this in the Schoenberg Experiment thread.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well, I _love _the entire opera.
> 
> But for non-Tchaikovsky fanatics, I'd say that Tatiana's Letter scene and the chorus waltz at the ball are always worth the price of the opera.
> 
> I like Levine's slightly more animated treatment of the chorus in the waltz scene, _but in all other categories--- reading, principals, musical line, and dramatic flow_-- I vastly prefer the Khaikin/Bolshoi with the younger Galina Vishnevskaya as Tatiana on Melodiya from the mid-fifties-- with what is, believe it or not, clear and undistorted monaural sound.
> 
> This is the fastest-paced Onegin I know of by way of comparison with any of the recordings of the opera done in the West. It doesn't 'sound' fast though; it sounds dramatically-compelling and right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The Queen of Spades_ is fantastic.


I am completely in agreement with you. *Onegin* is one of the world's great masterpieces, and that Khaikin recording is fantastic. It's an opera I've seen on stage quite a few times and it's never failed to move me. The scene with Lensky's aria leading to the duel duet and Lensky's death is brilliant in its understatement. Tchaikovsky didn't always go for emotional hysterics. Nothing could more eloquently express Onegin's despair than the simple statement of _Ubit_ followed by a re-statement of the theme from Lensky's aria fading away into nothingness.

*Queen of Spades* I adore too. Hermann is a very different character from any of the characters in [/B]Onegin[/B] of course, a man half crazed by his gambling addiction, and the more darkly dramatic score is a reflection of that. There is no doubt that these are Tchaikovsky's two operatic masterpieces.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> That off-the-rack stuff? No way, Jose. Go _haute couture _. Karajan with the young, girlish Baltsa-- _EX_-quis-ite.
> 
> -- That is to say, if you have any remaining inclinations to this opera _at all_. _;D_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild, erotic, exotic, sensual. . . and as 'refined' as they come.


This is my favourite studio recording of the opera too, but just a note that the young Baltsa is of course Herodias. Behrens is the silvery-voice young Salome.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gilda is another role one would not readily associate with Callas. She did sing it on stage for two performances in Mexico in 1952, but, unhappy with her performance, never sang it again except for this recording made in 1955. The Mexico performances are a bit of a mess and sound under-rehearsed, but Callas is superb, and one notes how it is often she who keeps the ensemble together, even though she was so blind on stage she could never see the conductor. It is actually something of a tragedy that she didn't sing the role more often. If she had, then people may have rethought the role of Gilda, as they did that of Lucia. It is usually sung by a light voiced lyric coloratura, who manages _Caro nome_ well enough, but can't really muster the power to dominate the ensembles in the last two acts, as she should. This was brought home to me in a performance at Covent Garden recently, in which Aleksandra Kurzak was a lovely Gilda. She sang a stunning _Caro nome_, which rightly brought the house down, but in the last two acts her voice was often completely overpowered by the orchestra and the other singers, meaning that her Gilda didn't make quite the effect it might have. Still at least she sang within her means, and didn't force.

No problem there for Callas of course, but the miracle is that she doesn't simply sing out with the voice of Norma or Aida, when she needs a bit more power, but continues to think upwards. The voice takes on a little more weight after the seduction, but it is still the voice of Gilda, a voice miraculously rinsed and lightened, the tone forwardly produced.

I often think it odd that when people talk about Verdi sopranos, it is the voices of Tebaldi and Leontyne Price they have in mind, but could either of those sopranos have sung Gilda, or Lady Macbeth, or any of Verdi's early roles? Tebaldi may have sung Violetta, but it wasn't a natural for her, the coloratura in _Sempre libera_ smudged (and transposed down in live performances). Nor did Tebaldi sing the *Trovatore* Leonora on stage, as the role lay too high for her. Price did of course, and she was an appreciable Leonora, though she doesn't sing with the same degree of accuracy as Callas. Callas, on the other hand, sang with equal success Gilda and Lady Macbeth, Abigaille and Elisabeth de Valois, Elena and Aida, both Leonoras, Amelia and Violetta, all on stage not just in the studio, and one regrets that she didn't get the chance to sing more of Verdi's early operas. What a superb Luisa Miller she might have made, or Odabella in *Attila*, or virtually any of those early Verdi heroines. Maybe, after all, it is Callas who is the ideal Verdi soprano.

But back to this *Rigoletto*, in which Callas yet again completely inhabits an uncharacteristic role. In the first two acts, she presents a shy, innocent young girl, with a touch of wilfulness that explains her disobedience to her father. In the duet with Rigoletto, we feel the warmth of her love for him, and in the one with the Duke, the shy young girl awakening to passion. _Caro nome_ is not just a coloratura showpiece, but a dreamy reverie, and ends on a rapturous trill as she exits the stage. In Act III her voice takes on more colour (_Ah, l'onta, padre mio_) and it is _Tutte le feste_ that becomes the focal point of her performance, her voice rising with power to the climax (_nell'ansia piu crudel_), and note how at the opening she matches her tone to that of the cor anglais introduction. She has the power to ride the orchestra in the storm scene in the last act, and the final duet with Gobbi is unbelievably touching. As usual her legato is superb, phrases prodigious in length, shaped and spun out like a master violinist. It is a great pity she didn't sing Gilda more often, for it is a considerable achievement.

There are other reasons to treasure this performance of course, chief among them being Gobbi's superbly characterful, endlessly fascinating and heartrending performance of the title role. Gobbi and Callas always had a striking empathy, and the three duets for father and daughter in this opera, gave that relationship full rein. Some have remarked that Gobbi's voice was not a true Verdi baritone (whatever that means), but, like Callas, he was successful in a range of different Verdi baritone roles, his most famous probably being Rigoletto. Who has ever matched Gobbi in tonal variety and vocal colour, and psychological complexity? None that I can think of. Maybe Simon Keenyslide, who was a blisteringly moving Rigoletto at Covent Garden. Interestingly he too might be said not to be a true Verdi baritone.

Di Stefano may not be quite in their class, and there are certainly more elegant Dukes on record, but he sings with such face and charm. One can imagine why Gilda would be captivated by this Duke. By contrast, Samir Pirgu, the Duke at those recent Covent Garden performances, may have been good looking, but was totally charmless, his singing lacking in grace.

Serafin's tempi can sometimes be a bit slow, (noticeable after listening to Karajan's superbly sprung *Il Trovatore*) but he is totally at one with Callas and Gobbi in the duets, and whips up quite a storm in the finale to Act II.

The sound is truthful and clear, the voices wonderfully present, and, as in all the Warner sets so far, sounds excellent on my system.

Years ago I remember an acquaintance, not really a voice fan (or a major opera fan, for that matter), asking me which recording of *Rigoletto* I recommended. He had the Giulini, and quite enjoyed it, but thought there was something missing. I warned him that some were allergic to Callas's voice, but lent him my set anyway. A couple of days later he excitedly returned it to me, having ordered the recording for himself. "Fantastic," he said, "Exactly what I was looking for. Suddenly the whole opera came to life." Well you can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## MagneticGhost

A triple does of RVW.

Serenade to Music - Partita for Double String Orchestra - Sinfonia Antartica
Vernon Handley - Liverpool Phil


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to another of the Warner set myself. I decided on La Forza as I don't need the libretto. so can keep my hands free for the Whiskey glass.
Im amazed yet again that despite harking from 1954 these recordings sound so fresh. The 70's lps's I have don't sound so bad still, as do my later CD's but these remasters are amazing!

This opera Is a fave of mine and used to get some seriously loud playing when I first discovered it. I was living in a tiny bedsit at the time and the lads in the next rooms whinged a bit at first, but I did catch them whistling the Overture for months afterwards. Ha!


----------



## hpowders

Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2
Nikolai Demidenko
BBC Scottish Symphony
Jerzy Maksymiuk

After repeated hearings, I can now say the Medtner 2 is a wonderful piano concerto.
Add this one to the bulging "unjustly neglected" pile.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Elgar

*Symphony no 1 in A flat major, Op. 55*
Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra

*In the South, Op. 50 "Alassio"*
Tim Pooley (Viola); Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra

*'In Moonlight'*
Christine Rice (Soprano), Mark Elder (Piano)
[Hallé, 2003]

Both the Symphony #1 and 'In the South' are given fine performances here.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> Elgar
> 
> *Symphony no 1 in A flat major, Op. 55*
> Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra
> 
> *In the South, Op. 50 "Alassio"*
> Tim Pooley (Viola); Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra
> 
> *'In Moonlight'*
> Christine Rice (Soprano), Mark Elder (Piano)
> [Hallé, 2003]
> 
> Both the Symphony #1 and 'In the South' are given fine performances here.


I ordered Elgar 1 with Sir Colin Davis/Dresden. Hope to get it this week!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Weston-I spent the afternoon and evening with my sixth opera experience, on DVD, not on CD. I have to see what's going on. Just listening to a CD hasn't worked for me.

Richard Strauss: Salome
Christoph von Dohnányi / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Catherine Malfitano, et al:










I'm not sure what to say about this. The performances are riveting. The music? Not so much. I would even go so far as to say the music does not fit the subject matter.

Let's deal with first things first. If you need to watch an opera on DVD and the opera is Strauss' _Salome_ there is only one choice. Teresa Stratas owns the role on video:






As to the music not fitting the subject matter... isn't that what makes it so powerful? Yes, we can render an image or narrative of ugliness or horror using dark expressionistic forms, language, or music... but the contrast between the absolute lush beauty of the music of Strauss' music and the subject matter is what makes it truly unsettling... and wickedly decadent.


----------



## hpowders

dsmith, Yuja Wang is excellent in Prokofiev's Second and Third Piano Concertos too!

Petite gal with a gigantic technique!

She may be on the cusp of greatness.


----------



## Guest

This afternoon Das Lied von der Erde and Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Chopin's Preludes, Op. 28 as performed by Stefan Askenase:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This is my favourite studio recording of the opera too, but just a note that the young Baltsa is of course Herodias. Behrens is the silvery-voice young Salome.


_'Baltsa.'_

_'Behrens.'_

Though they sound nothing alike on stage, I always transpose the two when mentioning them.

Even if I wrote it on the board a thousand times. . . Forget it. There's no transcending blonde phenotypes.

_;D_


----------



## jim prideaux

hpowders said:


> View attachment 57397
> 
> 
> Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2
> Nikolai Demidenko
> BBC Scottish Symphony
> Jerzy Maksymiuk
> 
> After repeated hearings, I can now say the Medtner 2 is a wonderful piano concerto.
> Add this one to the bulging "unjustly neglected" pile.


glad to read this post-just ordered the same CD without having heard any Medtner!


----------



## Vasks

_Checked out my newest purchase_


----------



## starthrower

I've been listening to this excellent set for a few years now, but I recently ordered the complete edition on Decca.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Gilda is another role one would not readily associate with Callas. She did sing it on stage for two performances in Mexico in 1952, but, unhappy with her performance, never sang it again except for this recording made in 1955. The Mexico performances are a bit of a mess and sound under-rehearsed, but Callas is superb, and one notes how it is often she who keeps the ensemble together, even though she was so blind on stage she could never see the conductor. It is actually something of a tragedy that she didn't sing the role more often. If she had, then people may have rethought the role of Gilda, as they did that of Lucia. It is usually sung by a light voiced lyric coloratura, who manages _Caro nome_ well enough, but can't really muster the power to dominate the ensembles in the last two acts, as she should. This was brought home to me in a performance at Covent Garden recently, in which Aleksandra Kurzak was a lovely Gilda. She sang a stunning _Caro nome_, which rightly brought the house down, but in the last two acts her voice was often completely overpowered by the orchestra and the other singers, meaning that her Gilda didn't make quite the effect it might have. Still at least she sang within her means, and didn't force.
> 
> No problem there for Callas of course, but the miracle is that she doesn't simply sing out with the voice of Norma or Aida, when she needs a bit more power, but continues to think upwards. The voice takes on a little more weight after the seduction, but it is still the voice of Gilda, a voice miraculously rinsed and lightened, the tone forwardly produced.
> 
> I often think it odd that when people talk about Verdi sopranos, it is the voices of Tebaldi and Leontyne Price they have in mind, but could either of those sopranos have sung Gilda, or Lady Macbeth, or any of Verdi's early roles? Tebaldi may have sung Violetta, but it wasn't a natural for her, the coloratura in _Sempre libera_ smudged (and transposed down in live performances). Nor did Tebaldi sing the *Trovatore* Leonora on stage, as the role lay too high for her. Price did of course, and she was an appreciable Leonora, though she doesn't sing with the same degree of accuracy as Callas. Callas, on the other hand, sang with equal success Gilda and Lady Macbeth, Abigaille and Elisabeth de Valois, Elena and Aida, both Leonoras, Amelia and Violetta, all on stage not just in the studio, and one regrets that she didn't get the chance to sing more of Verdi's early operas. What a superb Luisa Miller she might have made, or Odabella in *Attila*, or virtually any of those early Verdi heroines. Maybe, after all, it is Callas who is the ideal Verdi soprano.
> 
> But back to this *Rigoletto*, in which Callas yet again completely inhabits an uncharacteristic role. In the first two acts, she presents a shy, innocent young girl, with a touch of wilfulness that explains her disobedience to her father. In the duet with Rigoletto, we feel the warmth of her love for him, and in the one with the Duke, the shy young girl awakening to passion. _Caro nome_ is not just a coloratura showpiece, but a dreamy reverie, and ends on a rapturous trill as she exits the stage. In Act III her voice takes on more colour (_Ah, l'onta, padre mio_) and it is _Tutte le feste_ that becomes the focal point of her performance, her voice rising with power to the climax (_nell'ansia piu crudel_), and note how at the opening she matches her tone to that of the cor anglais introduction. She has the power to ride the orchestra in the storm scene in the last act, and the final duet with Gobbi is unbelievably touching. As usual her legato is superb, phrases prodigious in length, shaped and spun out like a master violinist. It is a great pity she didn't sing Gilda more often, for it is a considerable achievement.
> 
> There are other reasons to treasure this performance of course, chief among them being Gobbi's superbly characterful, endlessly fascinating and heartrending performance of the title role. Gobbi and Callas always had a striking empathy, and the three duets for father and daughter in this opera, gave that relationship full rein. Some have remarked that Gobbi's voice was not a true Verdi baritone (whatever that means), but, like Callas, he was successful in a range of different Verdi baritone roles, his most famous probably being Rigoletto. Who has ever matched Gobbi in tonal variety and vocal colour, and psychological complexity? None that I can think of. Maybe Simon Keenyslide, who was a blisteringly moving Rigoletto at Covent Garden. Interestingly he too might be said not to be a true Verdi baritone.
> 
> Di Stefano may not be quite in their class, and there are certainly more elegant Dukes on record, but he sings with such face and charm. One can imagine why Gilda would be captivated by this Duke. By contrast, Samir Pirgu, the Duke at those recent Covent Garden performances, may have been good looking, but was totally charmless, his singing lacking in grace.
> 
> Serafin's tempi can sometimes be a bit slow, (noticeable after listening to Karajan's superbly sprung *Il Trovatore*) but he is totally at one with Callas and Gobbi in the duets, and whips up quite a storm in the finale to Act II.
> 
> The sound is truthful and clear, the voices wonderfully present, and, as in all the Warner sets so far, sounds excellent on my system.
> 
> Years ago I remember an acquaintance, not really a voice fan (or a major opera fan, for that matter), asking me which recording of *Rigoletto* I recommended. He had the Giulini, and quite enjoyed it, but thought there was something missing. I warned him that some were allergic to Callas's voice, but lent him my set anyway. A couple of days later he excitedly returned it to me, having ordered the recording for himself. "Fantastic," he said, "Exactly what I was looking for. Suddenly the whole opera came to life." Well you can't ask for much more than that.












What a superb, searching analysis. Thank you Greg Mitchell. . . _again_. I have yet another Callas Exegesis for the Ages to print out and to put into my binder that is on one of my book shelves. The binder, incidentally, is right next to John Ardoin's coffee-table book on Maria Callas.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The slowest recorded traversal of a box set continues...
CD9 today.

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108*
(Original 1887 version, Ed. L Nowak)
*Symphony No. 0 in D minor WAB 100 'Die Nullte'*
NSO of Ireland, Georg Tintner [Naoxs, 1998]

Rather confusingly laid out with the finale of #8 coming before #0, and a seperate disc containing movements I - III of #8. Needless to say your correspondent ended up listening to them in order IV-I-II-III. D'oh.

Symphony #8 is my 'new disc of the week'.


----------



## Weston

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Let's deal with first things first. If you need to watch an opera on DVD and the opera is Strauss' _Salome_ there is only one choice. Teresa Stratas owns the role on video:
> 
> iFHv70WPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJiFHv70WPo
> 
> As to the music not fitting the subject matter... isn't that what makes it so powerful? Yes, we can render an image or narrative of ugliness or horror using dark expressionistic forms, language, or music... but the contrast between the absolute lush beauty of the music of Strauss' music and the subject matter is what makes it truly unsettling... and wickedly decadent.




This is indeed a more profound performance -- more obsessed. I should read recommendations before committing a couple of hours to a piece I'm not familiar with. I do see the music could be from her skewed POV. (I think I was secretly hoping the dance segment had been more exotic, but that too had already been done to death.)


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*


----------



## Mika

Sunday opera : Wagner's youthful sin Das Liebesverbot


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mahler- Symphony 3
Xenakis- Orient Occident (1960) for electronics
Brümmer- Le temps s'ouvre (1999) for electronics
Ferneyhough- String Quartet No 5 (2006)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I also listened to a giant of a piece: La Monte Young's Well Tuned Piano. No, not the whole thing: maybe an hour of it.

This is a one of a kind meteor from another world. Heavenly mists and crystals, water, forests, light.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> This is indeed a more profound performance -- more obsessed. I should read recommendations before committing a couple of hours to a piece I'm not familiar with. I do see the music could be from her skewed POV. (I think I was secretly hoping the dance segment had been more exotic, but that too had already been done to death.)


Wagnerian and Post-Wagnerian opera is often criticized or caricatured as being "all recitative," but it's equally true that it's "all aria." The main thing is that the distinction between the two has been eliminated for a consistent dramatic flow of music to match the flow of events.

As for Salome in particular, I think the music is perfect for the libretto, which is opulent and quite garish. It's an enjoyable piece, and appropriately terse.


----------



## starthrower

Haven't played this since I bought it a few years ago. At the time I didn't know about Bruno Maderna
but now I have a few of his recordings.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Lazar Berman perform music by Scriabin, Debussy, and Liszt:










*The Legendary Soviet Pianist Lazar Berman (Murray Hill, licensed from Melodiya)*


----------



## Jos

Violin and cello sonatas, Ludwig Van

Wilhelm Kempff, Yehudi Menuhin, Pierre Fournier

DGG, 1977 "Beethoven-Edition"


----------



## Cosmos

Kilar - Symphonic Poem, "Koscielec"










Great way to start this unusually warmer but still grey early winter day


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/39 (Rudolf Buchbinder).









Loving these sonatas. Excellent playing by Buchbinder, imo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Wagnerian and Post-Wagnerian opera is often criticized or caricatured as being "all recitative," but it's equally true that it's "all aria." The main thing is that the distinction between the two has been eliminated for a consistent dramatic flow of music to match the flow of events.
> 
> As for Salome in particular, I think the music is perfect for the libretto, which is opulent and quite garish. It's an enjoyable piece, and appropriately terse.


. . . but certainly 'garish-_good_' and not 'garish-_tawdry_'-- as if any Oscar creation could be anything but. _;D_

Exuberance is beauty. . . at least, I think so.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cosmos said:


> Kilar - Symphonic Poem, "Koscielec"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great way to start this unusually warmer but still grey early winter day


I've got to hear that. I really like Kilar's score to Coppola's _Dracula_. (Not that his academic music would necessarily sound anything like his movie music; like with Eliot Goldenthal for instance.)


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: La Mer
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar*: Symphony 2, w. LPO/Handley (rec.1980).

The incomparable Vernon Handley. Excellent engineering, as usual, by Mike Clements aka Mr. Bear.


----------



## Morimur

*Luigi Dallapiccola - (1995) Il Prigioniero (Salonen)*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Nozze di Figaro Popp Janowitz von Stade van Dam Solti 1980 LIVE Excellent print English subtitles






I watched Act One last night now I'm watching Act Two.


----------



## Vaneyes

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 57388
> 
> 
> Morning Coffee with a blast of Martinu.
> Double Concerto with Strings, Piano and Timpani
> 
> James Conlon et al


A couple of my favorite Martinu works: Double Concerto with Strings, Piano and Timpani; Concerto for String Quartet & Orchestra.

Hear Endellion Qt./London Sinfonia/Hickox (Virgin), too. They add Sinfonia Concertante.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Nozze di Figaro Popp Janowitz von Stade van Dam Solti 1980 LIVE Excellent print English subtitles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Act One last night now I'm watching Act Two.


I watch it for Janowitz, Popp, and von Stade alone-- I shall snipe no further. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Fidelio_, Act I Quartet: "_Er sterbe! Doch er soll erst wissen,_" duett _"O namenlose Freude!"_

I can't get enough of this cast and performance-- a vintage Bordeaux claret which pales to nothing. Dernesch, Donath, and Vickers are _HEA-VEN-LY. _

One really needs to revel in this caliber of singing. The blending and harmonizing is absolutely extraordinary, defining 'mellifluous' in every conceivable way.










Entire disc










"The Ruins of Athens"










Okay, _now_ the espresso is kicking in! _;D_


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . but certainly 'garish-_good_' and not 'garish-_tawdry_'-- as if any Oscar creation could be anything but. _;D_
> 
> Exuberance is beauty. . . at least, I think so.


I'd be interested in seeing or reading the play. It seems a weird thing for Wilde to write considering his brilliant comedic bent. I noticed a lot of inherent misogyny in the opera; whether intentional or otherwise I couldn't tell. I mean here's a young woman who has a crush on a stranger (in a cistern  ) and he treats her like a total #%@*! Why couldn't he let her down gently instead of cursing her? Typical "righteous" person there. I wonder if that was Wilde's intent -- to show that and to question authority.

Anyway, I'm not wanting to get into an ideology discussion, just pointing out the thing at least has me thinking long after I would have forgotten or moved on from some of my other opera experiences, Fidelio or L'Orfeo for example.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I'd be interested in seeing or reading the play. It seems a weird thing for Wilde to write considering his brilliant comedic bent. I noticed a lot of inherent misogyny in the opera; whether intentional or otherwise I couldn't tell. I mean here's a young woman who has a crush on a stranger (in a cistern  ) and he treats her like a total #%@*! Why couldn't he let her down gently instead of cursing her? Typical "righteous" person there. I wonder if that was Wilde's intent -- to show that and to question authority.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not wanting to get into an ideology discussion, just pointing out the thing at least me thinking long after I would have forgotten or moved on from some of my other opera experiences, Fidelio or L'Orfeo for example.


Westy, first things first: Re-wind on the_ Fidelio_. Check out the Dernesch/Vickers/Karajan on EMI. The one I just posted above. It may just 'do it' for you. _;D_. . .

'Wilde,' right.

What I like about the storyline qua storyline is that its about a spoiled teen princess who really doesn't have a conscience other than indulging her own whim- and just the fact that she can so casually and dismissively have someone killed as cavalierly, as Lear would put it, 'as a boy swatting summer flies.'

Not that I endorse this. Of course not. It's just a fascinating glimpse into the ancient world and its very different mores and folkways-- exotically and erotically told, of course.


----------



## omega

*Dvorak*
_Violin Concerto_
_Romance_
_Carnival Overture_
Midori Goto | Zubin Mehta | New York Philharmonic








*Beethoven*
_Symphony n°5_
John-Eliot Gardiner | Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater (Robert Shaw)


----------



## brotagonist

Since my orders didn't arrive Friday and I've previewed (but am still focussing on) all of my new discs, I will try a second performance of Elgar's First Symphony (Handley/London Philharmonic), _to stave off the_... well, you know what they said


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schubert Choral Works - Sawallisch et al

Loaded onto iPod
Pressed Shuffle Songs
So sue me - it's still beautiful - I'll listen in order another day. Right now I can hear Helen Donath singing a Salve Regina. - Stunning


----------



## LancsMan

*Faure: The Complete Music for Piano* Kathryn Stott (+ Martin Roscoe) on hyperion








I'm listening to disc 4 from this excellent 4 CD set. This starts off with the Dolly suite where Martin Roscoe is the second pianist. Charming music. The meat on this disc however are the Nine Preludes - a late work. I find these particularly satisfying - possibly because the easy fluency of the earlier piano works is replaced by a more measured (if that's the right word) style.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 202 "Yield I say, ye brooding shadows"

Secular Cantata to celebrate a wedding - Weimar, 1723-ish

Maria Stader, soprano, Kark Richter, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Memiorale, Derive 1* * Schubert, Salve Regina*

Schubert doesn't sound like Boulez.


----------



## ptr

*Olivier Messiaen* - Complete Organ Music, Vol 1 & 2 (Bis) *Listen* / *Listen*
(L´Ascension (1934) / Le Banquet Céleste (1926/28?) / Apparition de l'Église Éternelle (1932) / Diptyque (1930))
(La Nativité du Seigneur, 9 méditations por orgue (1935))








.









Hans-Ola Ericsson, organ

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

Manxfeeder said:


> * Schubert, Salve Regina*
> 
> Schubert doesn't sound like Boulez.


Ooh Snap
Were you listening to this one D223
It's lovely.
Not noted for it's similarity to Boulez - but maybe it has structural clarity


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> *Olivier Messiaen* - Complete Organ Music, Vol 1 & 2 (Bis) *Listen* / *Listen*
> (L´Ascension (1934) / Le Banquet Céleste (1926/28?) / Apparition de l'Église Éternelle (1932) / Diptyque (1930))
> (La Nativité du Seigneur, 9 méditations por orgue (1935))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans-Ola Ericsson, organ
> 
> /ptr


Just had a look on Spotify and they have the BIS Complete Organ Music played by Ericsson so I will check some of this out later.
Do you rate him as high as Bate and Latry and Messiaen himself.


----------



## LancsMan

*Faure: Piano Quartets* Domus on hyperion








Another great Faure disc from hyperion. Magic from Domus.


----------



## D Smith

My Sunday Bach today was the Orchestral Suites conducted by Hogwood. A lovely disc.


----------



## Blancrocher

Poulenc: Sacred Music (John Rutter/Cambridge Singers)


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to Barenboim's wonderful recording of Wagner's Lohengrin on the Teldec label (which is probably defunct):









Quite a beautiful recording!


----------



## George O

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

String Quartet in F Major, K.590

String Quartet in A Major, K.464

Amadeus String Quartet

on Westminster (NYC), from 1951


----------



## JACE

More Lazar Berman:










*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninov: Six Moments Musicaux / Lazar Berman (DG)*
This is a great album.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MagneticGhost;767760
Were you listening to this [URL=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MX8Cv4dasg said:


> one[/URL] D223
> It's lovely.
> Not noted for it's similarity to Boulez - but maybe it has structural clarity


Yep.

And a big ROLF for the structural clarity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Le marteau sans maître. * *Delius, Violin Concerto.*

I hated the Delius the first time I heard it; now I like it. One day I'll say the same for the Boulez.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Great way to start the morning!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Great way to start the morning!


Good. I was starting to call you "ComposerOfNeoRomanticism"!


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> ...Wagner's Lohengrin *on the Teldec label (which is probably defunct)*...


Yeah, Teldec was acquired by the Warner Music Group -- so what was formerly Teldec would now likely be reissued under the "Warner Classics" banner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beautiful, but certainly not handsome: both Shelley and Ogdon sound mannered and light compared to Santiago Rodriguez doing Rachmaninov's _First Piano Sonata_.














The _Fantaisie Tableaux_ from the_ Piano Suite No. 1_ is of the fine exotic silk _Scheherazade_ is spun from.


----------



## Balthazar

Some Czech piano trios performed by the Florestan Trio:

*Smetana's Piano Trio in G minor
Martinů's Piano Trio No. 1 "5 Pièces Brèves"
Petr Eben's Piano Trio *


----------



## dgee

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Le marteau sans maître. * *Delius, Violin Concerto.*
> 
> I hated the Delius the first time I heard it; now I like it. One day I'll say the same for the Boulez.
> 
> View attachment 57430
> View attachment 57431


Manx - I love Boulez's music but still haven't really warmed hugely to Marteau. Try starting with the lovely Rituel and then move on to the sonic wonderlands of Repons, Derive 2 and Sur Incises (and it's a neat idea to listen to Derive 1 and Incises first to get the vibe and spot some of the patterns from the material)


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 57433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _Fantaisie Tableaux_ from the_ Piano Suite No. 1_ is of the fine exotic silk _Scheherazade_ is spun from.


I LOVE that music! :cheers:

I've not heard that Hyperion disc. I have the Ax/Bronfman recording.


----------



## Haydn man

Sunday evening listening


----------



## Morimur

*Avner Dorman - Concertos for Mandolin, Piccolo, Piano and Concerto Grosso (Cyr)*


----------



## Autocrat

Via Spotify:









Very enjoyable.


----------



## hpowders

jim prideaux said:


> glad to read this post-just ordered the same CD without having heard any Medtner!


I did the same. Never ever heard any Medtner. Ordered on a recommendation by dholling.

The second piano concerto is very nice!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Good. I was starting to call you "ComposerOfNeoRomanticism"!


Erm, my compositions these days are having more of a tendency to sound Neo-romantic, :/ especially my sinfonia concertante project I have underway which is being composed for a school orchestra (but I suppose it just makes it easier to play).

But don't worry! I have another composition I'm going to start soon which more....avant-garde :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Morimur said:


>


What's this like?


----------



## KenOC

Some fancy bull fiddle music from Bottesini, here played by Rick Stotijn and the Amsterdam Sinfonietta. Fun stuff!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
String Quartet ('No. 0') in D major
String Quartet No.1 in D minor, Op.7*
LaSalle Quartet*
String Quartet No.2, Op.10*
LaSalle Quartet, Price (soprano) [Deutsche Grammophon, 1969]

It's with the incomparable #2, Op 10 that Schoenberg really hits his stride, but the two earlier quartets are very interesting. The D major sounds like Dvorak might have had a hand in it.


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Do you rate him as high as Bate and Latry and Messiaen himself.


Higher then Bate, on par with Weir, Latry is outstanding, not least because of the organ he command, I find Messiaen slightly uneven, sloppy at times, but always interesting..

/ptr


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
_Anonymous C.1390_
*Huelgas Ensemble*
Paul Van Nevel, dir.

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Manxfeeder

dgee said:


> Try starting with the lovely Rituel.


I will. Thanks!


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 / Walter Weller, London PO*


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> I will. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 57441


I have the photo this cover is based on. Mahler was near death. So sad.


----------



## Morimur

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What's this like?


A good disc. Very American; optimistic, easily digestible and non-threatening. Usually a bad combination for me, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Morimur

*Lutz-Werner Hesse - Vita di San Francesco (Forsbach, Fischer-Rosier)*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Morimur said:


> American...........digestible..........


First time I see those two words in the same sentence!

Ya know, American food, deep fried fatty and fake, right? :lol:


----------



## LancsMan

*Franck: Violin Sonata* Kyung Wha Chung and Radu Lupu on Decca







Well I probably don't give Franck the attention he deserves. I have a very limited amount of Franck in my collection. There is an undeniable power, and sensuousness here and in some of his other works. Excellent playing here.


----------



## Guest

Masterful playing and state of the art SACD sound. I hope this Russian audiophile label hasn't gone out of business as it's been quite a while since they issued a new recording.


----------



## Weston

Fairly conservative works for late afternoon while I work on maquettes for a painting.

*Tippet: Ritual Dances from The Midsummer Marriage*
George Hurst / BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra









Lively and exhilarating.

*
Holst: St, Paul's Suite*
Richard Studt / Bournemouth Sinfonietta









Why is this called "St. Paul's Suite No. 2" in my catalog? I can find no evidence of another. Maybe it's the perils of copying and pasting.

(Oh wait -- it's Op. 29, No. 2. That's why. I need to fix that.)

*Atterberg: Symphony No. 6 in C major, Op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"*
Neeme Järvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra









Hauntingly beautiful themes throughout this one. The last movement rocks out a bit.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 22 - Annie Fischer (superb- one of the finest Mozart discs ever!)


----------



## Weston

Still working on those maquettes.

*Schubert: Piano Quintet in A Major, D. 667, "The Trout"*
Denis Matthews & Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet









Yep, it still sound like the Trout Quintet. With luck there is no shame in listening to this bargain collection.

*
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G Minor, Op. 74, No. 3, Hob.III:74, "The Rider"*
Festetics Quartet









Another good one.

*Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola & cello*
Vanbrugh Quartet / Nicholas Daniel, oboe









I love this cover and I also love when unusual ensembles are used for chamber works. It makes them have the clarity a string quartet often lacks.


----------



## Albert7

Just finished listening to Cecilia Bartoli's latest album St. Petersburg which is incredible early music collection with period instruments. I really recommend this comeback album since her failed Norma.

Lovely cover too!


----------



## Alfacharger

First the Goetz violin concerto.










Then the Hindemith symphony "Die Harmonie der Welt"










Finishing with the Frontiere suite for "The Man who was never born" from The Outer Limits.


----------



## Weston

Must have this Frontiere! ^


----------



## George O

Alfacharger said:


> Finishing with the Frontiere suite for "The Man who was never born" from The Outer Limits.


I sure loved this show when I was a kid.


----------



## George O

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974)
Intégrale pour alto et piano:

1ere sonate our alto et piano, op 240

Quatre visages pour alto et piano, op 238

2e sonate pour alto et piano, op 244

Thomas Tichauer, viola
Barbara Civita, piano

on Cybelia (Paris), from 1985
Musique Français de 20e siècle


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 6, Petrenko. Best I've heard.


----------



## D Smith

Back to string quartets now that the next round is open. Tonight it's Mozart No. 18 in A, beautifully performed by the Guarneri Quartet.


----------



## Triplets

Beethoven, Triple Concerto, Suk Trio, Czech PO/Konwitchney


----------



## hpowders

Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2
Nikolai Demidenko, piano
BBC Scottish Symphony
Jerzy Maksymiuk

A very fine, grand, sweeping romantic piano concerto, of some 38 minutes in length, resembling Rachmaninov in style.
A mystery why I have never heard this before several days ago.
Where's it been hiding?
If you like the Rachmaninov piano concertos, I see no reason why you wouldn't respond favorably to this fine concerto.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Beethoven: Symphony no. 3 from this disc, I'm going to go see Vänskä conduct the Eroica tonight so I'm giving myself a little warm up. 










This recording I have second hand and I've only listened to it once before. I don't know which of the two conductors listed on the cover is conducting, but it ain't bad! I find this recording to be very string-heavy and just a tad on the slow side, but that might be because I'm used to smaller orchestras playing this piece.

Edit: Kovacevich conducts the Beethoven in the recording.


----------



## SimonNZ

Alessandro Scarlatti cantatas - Il Seminario Musicale


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonin Dvorak's Piano Concerto in G minor, Opus 33


----------



## brotagonist

I finally 'libretto-listened' to Act 3 of:









Berg Lulu Opéra Paris Boulez

This is great! I kept asking myself whether the music of the final act is Bergian: is it? I couldn't identify any inconsistencies with the other two acts. A few times, I thought it might be more spare or more dramatic, but the music has to follow the story... it all fits. Does the final act also follow the tone rows of the rest? Teresa Stratas is incredible as Lulu. Wow! CanCon, too! (Canadian Content  ) I'm sure this is the definitive recording to date. There is so much going on: at times the characters are all singing at once, that it is difficult to follow. And when it ends, it just ends. Period. I wonder if Berg would have done the final act like this. He wrote the libretto, but to what extent had he completed the music? I am definitely going to have to study this one again, with libretto (in a year or so, when I manage to work my way through the other treasures I have amassed  ).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This was definitely one of my best buys. At the time I believe it sold for about $30 US. It contains The St. John Passion, St. Matthew Passion, Magnificat, Mass in B-minor, Christmas Oratorio, and 35 cantatas... all performed by Gardiner, the English baroque Soloists, and the Monteverdi Choir with solo vocalists including Nancy Argenta, Barbara Bonney, Michael Chance, Bernarda Fink, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Magdalena Kozena, Anne Sofie von Otter, etc... All among the finest performances available. Stunning! Listening to various cantatas today.










Another favorite recital disc. And the fact that it turned me onto Gounod and Franck alone makes it more than worth the price.


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> I finally 'libretto-listened' to Act 3 of:
> 
> View attachment 57458
> 
> 
> Berg Lulu Opéra Paris Boulez
> Teresa Stratas is incredible as Lulu.


By coincidence, I was also listening Lulu earlier today and thinking the same thing. Phenomenal vocal performance(s). And the music is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Bruce

I had few opportunities to listen while traveling over the Thanksgiving holidays, but managed to slip a few works in, one of which was

Karin Rehnqvist (Swedish b. 1957) - Lamento - Rytmen av en röst for Orchestra

A rather brassy, percussive work. It was interesting, but not necessarily affecting. I'd describe it as a rather tough, uncompromising, lugubrious piece.









Much better was B. Tommy Andersson (Swedish b. 1964) - Satyricon: Choreographic Peom for Large Orchestra









This piece starts with a misterioso section, moves to a martial middle section, then back to a tranquil third part, closing with a more chaotic coda. Very nice, altogether.

I also heard Crusell (Finnish/Swedish 1775 - 1838) - Clarinet Quartet No. 1, Op. 2









Crusell's works are finely crafted, yet I don't find them particularly inspiring.

And the real gem, which I found by chance, Viteszlaw Novak - Eight Nocturnes for Voice and Orchestra, Op. 39









This is quite a beautiful work--songs for soprano and orchestra. The soprano, Daniela Strakova I have not heard before. On rare occasions, the orchestra overwhelmed her voice, but other than that, the clarity and limpidity of her singing is marvelous.

Now back home, I'm listening to Bellini's I Puritani.









This is an old recording in mono, but has been re-engineered and the quality of the recording is remarkable. Performing are Callas, di Stefano, Panerai, Rossi-Lemeni u.a., with Serafin conducting the Orchestra of La Scala, Milan.

I'm only familiar with Norma and I Puritani of Bellini, and find Puritani more to my taste.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> More Lazar Berman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninov: Six Moments Musicaux / Lazar Berman (DG)*
> This is a great album.


Yes it is! One of Berman's best recordings, I think.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I enjoyed my first opera, Marriage of Figaro more than I expected to. The story was intriguing and laced with himorous moments that made it a fun experience. The singing was superb. I'm definitely open to watching more. I think I'll keep it to one opera a week as I still want to concentrate on orchestral music. Maybe I can make the operas a weekend treat.

Anyway, for now back to the music.

Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 177


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ries - Piano Concerto No. 8


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting with *Chopin* played by *Charles Rosen *

Chopin: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Chopin: Scherzo No. 3 in C-sharp minor, Op. 39

Chopin: Polonaise in A Flat major, Op. 53 No. 6

Chopin: Mazurka No. 2 in C-sharp minor, Op. 6 No. 2

Chopin: Mazurka No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 50 No. 2

Chopin: Mazurka No. 32 in C-sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3

Chopin: Nocturne No. 8 in D-flat Major, Op. 27 No. 2

Chopin: Nocturne No. 5 in F-sharp major, Op. 15 No. 2

Chopin: Nocturne No. 17 in B major, Op. 62 No


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> Yes it is! One of Berman's best recordings, I think.


I agree!

Today's other listening:









*Martinů: Symphony No. 6 ("Fantaisies symphoniques") / Charles Munch, Boston SO*









*Chopin: Piano Concertos No. 1 (Skrowaczewski, New SO of London) & No. 2 (Wallenstein, Symphony of the Air); Etudes Nos. 1-3 / Arthur Rubinstein*









*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 / Jansons, St. Petersburg PO*









*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Tamás Vásáry, Ahronovitch, LSO*


----------



## brotagonist

I think it took me 4-6 weeks to get through the 3 operas I recently purchased! Whew! It was great music!!! Lulu, Act 3, will stay in my player for a day or two, so that I can soak up the ambiance, now that I kind of have an idea of what goes on. I find that when I focus so intensely on the libretto, I often miss much of the music and the interaction between voice and music.

But now for something completely different...









Chausson Piano Quartet, Concert (just disc 2, as I did disc 1 last week)
Richards Piano Quartet, Quatuor Ysaÿe et al.

This is gorgeous music! Two major works that fill out a disc: this is music to sink your ears into. Not like those typical French pieces that sound like music from the fairground or the dance hall: this is concert music. Sure, I like Satie and have grown to appreciate Ravel more, but this just seems more full-fledged


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C-sharp minor, Op. 55 - Maria Littauer


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Brandenburg Concerti #1-6








Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concerti


----------



## GreenMamba

Bartok Piano Concerto #2, Sandor.


----------



## starthrower

Finished off the weekend with part 1.










This recording sounds great! And the performance is inspired.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schumann: _Quintet in Eb Major_










Last movement


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I think it took me 4-6 weeks to get through the 3 operas I recently purchased! Whew! It was great music!!! Lulu, Act 3, will stay in my player for a day or two, so that I can soak up the ambiance, now that I kind of have an idea of what goes on. I find that when I focus so intensely on the libretto, I often miss much of the music and the interaction between voice and music.
> 
> But now for something completely different...
> 
> View attachment 57470
> 
> 
> Chausson Piano Quartet, Concert (just disc 2, as I did disc 1 last week)
> Richards Piano Quartet, Quatuor Ysaÿe et al.
> 
> This is gorgeous music! Two major works that fill out a disc: this is music to sink your ears into. Not like those typical French pieces that sound like music from the fairground or the dance hall: this is concert music. Sure, I like Satie and have grown to appreciate Ravel more, but this just seems more full-fledged


I got that cd for the _Symphony_ but I love it for the _Concert_. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Jeff W

Way too much housework needed doing today for much listening...

Just now streaming Symphonycast.

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 'Spring'

Brahms: Symphony No. 1

Simon Rattle conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Bit of a stodgy and unlively Schumann but a much better Brahms, IMO.

Listening link


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> Finished off the weekend with part 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This recording sounds great! And the performance is inspired.


The most convincing M8 that I've heard...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> The most convincing M8 that I've heard...












Have you heard Tennstedt's_ live_ endeavor?

Pretty_ FEE-ers_ climaxes.

_;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Norgard's String Quartet No.10 "Harvest Timeless" - Kroger Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Dame Joan Sutherland* : *Joy to the world*.
That luxurious Decca sound :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Ferneyhough's Sonatas For String Quartet - Berne Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wallowing in these gorgeous string serenades this morning.


----------



## Blancrocher

Michelangeli in Brahms' op. 10 Ballades, Schubert's 4th Piano Sonata D537, and Beethoven's 4th Piano Sonata; Janet Baker with Barbirolli in Berlioz's Les nuits d'été.


----------



## mirepoix

Debussy: Nocturnes - Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F, Martinon.









It's early here and the sun is about to rise. The view and the music (along with the remnants of my fuzzy drowsiness) all combine delightfully.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruno Maderna's Quartetto per archi in due tempi - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Mascagni : Iris *​
*Domingo / Tokody / Pons/ Giaiotti.
Giuseppe Patané *conducting.


----------



## mirepoix

Chopin: Les Sylphides - National Philharmonic Orchestra, Bonynge.


----------



## SimonNZ

Webern's Six Bagatelles Op.9 - Lasalle Quartet

damn near took me longer to post this than it did to listen to it










Ruth Crawford Seeger's String Quartet - Composers Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Alberto Posadas: "Liturgia fractal," for string quartet (Quatuor Diotima)


----------



## SimonNZ

Nielsen's String Quartet Op.13 - Oslo String Quartet


----------



## ptr

*David Briggs* - Pierre Cochereau, The Illusionist's Art; Improivsations Transcribed (Priory)







.








David Briggs @ the Organs of Truro Catherdal

*Gerard Brooks* - Abbey Spectacular (Priory)







.








Gerard Brooks @ the Cavaillé-Coll Organ of St. Ouen, Rouen

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

Listening to last night's WMHT Live, which was a concert from over the summer. The Miro Quartet played Beethoven's three Rasumovsky Quartets.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Requiem - Nicol Matt, cond.


----------



## mirepoix

Roussel: Bacchus & Ariadne - Orchestre de Paris, Dutoit.


----------



## csacks

Ferenc Fricsay and all his solemnity, conducting Berliner Philharmoniker playing Beethoven´s 5th. Just to start a new week, in the day when my daughter Isabel celebrates her 21 years old.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The CD begins with a work for flute, two horns and strings called "Mémorial" and I am less familiar with this work than the two "Dérives" but it's a fantastic little piece!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Complete works for Soprano and Organ by Torsten Nillson

Mona Julsrud --- Bjorn Kare Moe


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert : Alfred Brendel *

Piano Sonata No.19 In C Minor, D.958 
6 Moments Musicaux, Op.94 D.780


----------



## scratchgolf

I've never actually heard a "bad" performance of the Goldbergs, nor do I want to. And I instantly take that back. Fast Gould (1955) would be what I consider a bad performance. Slow Gould (1981), and Murray here are divine.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A couple of decades back from the 80s Boulez I was listening to just before.


----------



## ptr

*Organ Music from Carlisle Cathedral *(Priory)
(*Herbert Howells	*- Rhapsody in C sharp minor / *William Lloyd Webber *- Benedictus / *Frank Bridge *- Adagio in E / *John Ireland *- Capriccio / *Healey Willan *- Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue / *Percy Whitlock *- Fidelis / *Edward Elgar *- Organ Sonata in G)










John Robinson @ the organ of Carlisle Cathedral

*Olivier Messiaen* - Messe de la Pentecote, L'Ascension, Dyptique (Decca)







.








Thomas Trotter @ the organ of Eglise-Collégiate Saint-Pierre de Douai

/ptr


----------



## Morimur

*Michel Colombier / Pierre Henry Messe Pour le Temps Present*


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler : Haitink *
Concertgebouw orchestra

Symphony No. 2
(*Elly Ameling, Aafje Heynis*, Nertherlands Radio Chorus0


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Tennstedt's_ live_ endeavor?
> 
> Pretty_ FEE-ers_ climaxes.
> 
> _;D_


Not yet. But it's on the list.


----------



## George O

Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888): Grande Sonate (Les Quatre Ages)

Ronald Smith, piano

on Arabesque (NYC), from 1983
first issued on EMI in 1974


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888): Grande Sonate (Les Quatre Ages)
> 
> Ronald Smith, piano
> 
> on Arabesque (NYC), from 1983
> first issued on EMI in 1974


Arabesque has put out some great music -- both reissues and new music, both classical and jazz.


----------



## Vasks

The strings of the Sinfonietta de Montreal do Stravinsky


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Wagnerian and Post-Wagnerian opera is often criticized or caricatured as being "all recitative," but it's equally true that it's "all aria." The main thing is that the distinction between the two has been eliminated for a consistent dramatic flow of music to match the flow of events.
> 
> As for Salome in particular, I think the music is perfect for the libretto, which is opulent and quite garish. It's an enjoyable piece, and appropriately terse.


More like "sprechtstimme" to me.


----------



## Orfeo

hpowders said:


> View attachment 57457
> 
> 
> Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2
> Nikolai Demidenko, piano
> BBC Scottish Symphony
> Jerzy Maksymiuk
> 
> A very fine, grand, sweeping romantic piano concerto, of some 38 minutes in length, resembling Rachmaninov in style.
> A mystery why I have never heard this before several days ago.
> Where's it been hiding?
> If you like the Rachmaninov piano concertos, I see no reason why you wouldn't respond favorably to this fine concerto.


What do you think of the Third Concerto?


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> Not yet. But it's on the list.


Get the DVD version:


----------



## Orfeo

*Scott Joplin*
Opera in three acts "Treemonisha."
-Anita Johnson, Annmarie Sandy, Edward Pleasant, Frank Ward II, Chauncey Packer, et al.
-The Paragon Ragtime Orchestra & Singers/Rick Benjamin.

*Paul Robeson*
Sings "Balm in Gilead" (Spiritual), "Chassidic Chant" (Engel), "From Border to Border" & "Oh, How Proud Our Quiet Don (Dzerzhinsky), "The Lord God of Abraham" (Mendelssohn), "The Purest Kind of Guy" (Blitzstein), "Old Man River" (Hammerstein II & Kern) etc.
-Lawrence Brown, piano.
-The Columbia Concert Orchestra/Emanuel Balaban.

*Samuel Barber*
First Symphony.
Overture to 'The School for Scandal.'
Music for a Scene from Shelley.
-The Baltimore Symphony Orchestra/David Zinman.

*Aaron Copland*
El Salon Mexico.
Concerto for Clarinet & Strings (with Harp and Piano)*.
Connotations for Orchestra.
Music for the Theatre.
-Stanley Drucker, clarinet(*).
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTI
*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni, Georg Philipp Telemann*
Hans de Vries, oboe
Alma Musica Amsterdam
Bob van Asperen, director

Virgin Veritas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Gran Partita.*
Netherlands Wind Ensemble.
*Edo de Waart*


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, Book of the Hanging Gardens, Phyllis Bryn-Julson, soprano; Ursula Oppens, piano. Two great performers!


----------



## Balthazar

Contemporary works for piano trio performed by the Baird Trio:

*Segerstam: Trio of Thoughts 
Henze: Kammersonate
Sharafyan: Piano Trio #2 "Dream of Dreams"
Golove: Bad Dreams
Mansurian: Five Bagatelles*


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Get the DVD version:


Hmm... Sure would be fun to find that under my Christmas tree.


----------



## pmsummer

LAGRIME DI SAN PIETRO
_Spiritual Madrigals: Tears of Saint Peter_
*Orlando di Lasso*
Ars Nova
Bo Holten, director

Naxos


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - Piano Concertos No. 3 and 5, performed by Alexis Weissenberg, Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philarmoniker


----------



## DavidA

Strauss - New Year's Day Concert Vienna 1987 Karajan / VPO


----------



## Blancrocher

Enescu: String Quartets 1&2 (Ad Libitum)


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C-sharp minor, Op. 55 - Maria Littauer


Another of the unfortunate composers who came along unluckily when Beethoven was the superstar.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just revel in the _sound quality_ of this performance. Leonie too! _;D_










"_Capriccio Italien_"










"_Capriccio Espagnol_"










Entire disc


----------



## pmsummer

SPANISH DANCES
_Selections from 'Luz y Norte'_
*Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King, director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## papsrus

I have so far tended to post here only when something really hits me, otherwise I'd spend too much time looking for and posting images. This today:









The Elgar, primarily. Sweeps me away.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Polonaises, Op. 71 (Garrick Ohlsson).


----------



## MagneticGhost

Today I have mostly been listening to Torsten Nilsson.
Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar (realization by Payne)*: Symphony 3, w. BBCSO/A. Davis (rec.1997).


----------



## Vaneyes

albertfallickwang said:


> Just finished listening to Cecilia Bartoli's latest album St. Petersburg which is incredible early music collection with period instruments. I really recommend this comeback album since *her failed Norma*.
> 
> Lovely cover too!
> 
> View attachment 57455


It's getting to be that time of the year, so you received a *Like*, even though the word *failed* was used regarding Cecilia.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I did the same. Never ever heard any Medtner. Ordered on a recommendation by dholling.
> 
> The second piano concerto is very nice!


Medtner spiked the Dow today.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Il Trovatore_, live performance from June 20, 1950 in Mexico City with the _Orchestra and Chorus of Teatro de Bellas Artes_


----------



## Albert7

Right now at the public library and listening to a disc from my stepdad's collection on my ALAC format called Horowitz's Complete Masterworks Volume 1. So exquisite and this is my first album by Horowitz I have heard. I really love his passionate playing.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 3, w. Procter/LSO/Horenstein et al (rec.1970).


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

I Koncert Skrzypcowy, op 35 (Violin Concerto No. 1)

Wanda Wilkomirska, violin
Warsaw National Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Witold Rowicki

II Koncert Skrzypcowy, op 61 (Violin Concerto No. 2)

Charles Treger, violin
Warsaw National Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Robert Satanowski

on Polskie Nagrania "Muza" (Warsaw), from 1973


----------



## Orfeo

Vaneyes said:


> Medtner spiked the Dow today.


I like that.
:lol:


----------



## mirepoix

Lyapunov: Hashish - USSR Academic Symphony Orchestra, Yevgeny Svetlanov.

View attachment 57529


So, 'hashish'... I've been around and I'm not as innocent as I look. Still, hashish 'ain't my bag and so I'm trying to recreate the psychological effect(s) courtesy of a combination of this evocative music, by turning on the red darkroom safelight I keep on my desk, along with having Madam exotically _sashay_ every time she walks past me, and also hyperventilating at the memory of that time I agreed to share a taxi on the long and non-stop journey to North Berwick with an over friendly dude, before I discovered he was an insurance salesman. But it's not the same. It's not the same at all.


----------



## opus55

Alban Berg Quartett. I'm sampling this set on Spotify. Currently listening to Op.59/1.


----------



## George O

albertfallickwang said:


> Right now at the public library and listening to a disc from my stepdad's collection on my ALAC format called Horowitz's Complete Masterworks Volume 1. So exquisite and this is my first album by Horowitz I have heard. I really love his passionate playing.
> 
> View attachment 57526


My goodness! The first time!

This is a desert island record. Probably all the material and more is on the release you listened to.










Frederic Chopin (1810-1849): 
Sonata No. 2 in B-Flat Minor, op 35

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943): 
Etude-Tableau in C Major, op 33, no 2
Etude-Tableau in E-Flat Minor, op 39, no 5

Robert Schumann (1810-1856):
Arabesque, op 18

Franz Liszt (1811-1886):
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 19

on Columbia (NYC), from 1962

Note that the stereo release simply shoved the mono release photo down, to make room for the stereo signage, and lost Horowitz's sleeve reflection in the process.


----------



## JACE

Listening via YT:










*Bax: Symphony No. 1 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 4, w. Roschmann/Mahler CO/Harding (rec.2004).


----------



## Autocrat

Morning commute via Spotify:









The movements of the Viola Sonata are interspersed with viscerally challenging choral works. There are also some songs by Robert Heppener stuck in there somewhere. The viola sonata is particularly interesting, it seems to use an untempered scale (although I've only listened once and am not at all certain of that - it could be something as simple as a detuned string, but I don't know enough about violas to know whether that's possible). Certainly the end of each movement seems to be a climb up the natural harmonics of a single string, so unless someone has more of clue that's what I'm sticking with.


----------



## Jos

Debussy and Lekeu
Sonatas for violin and piano

Arthur Grumiaux and Riccardo Castagnone

Philips mono


----------



## pmsummer

COFFEE CANTATA BWV 211
PEASANT CANTATA BWV 212
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, soprano
Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
David Thomas, bass
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood, director

L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Vaneyes

To the power of two.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trying to keep up with the string quartet nominations on the TC Top SQ thread, plus doing some exploring of my own.

*Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 3, Op.30
String Quartet No. 4, Op.37*
LaSalle Quartet DG, rec. 1969]

#3 is certainly another master-work










*Haydn
String Quartets Op 33
No. 1 in B minor
No. 2 in E flat
No. 5 in G*
Maggini Quartet [Simax Classics, 1992]

I've seen these early Maggini recordings reviewed poorly, but all is fresh and lovely on this 1992 Norwegian recording.










*
Tippett
String Quartets No. 1, 2 and 4*
Tippett Quartet, [Naxos, 2008]










I remember not particularly 'getting' these the first time I heard them a few months ago (and Sid James gently encouraging me to persist). Well, I'm glad he did, and I did, as these are clearly powerful and affecting works on second audition. I particularly liked Nos. 1 and 4.


----------



## scratchgolf

I've set aside tonight for some uninterrupted, focused listening. A rarity with 2 young boys. I'll be happily sharing my time with these two albums.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And also:

*Charles Ives 
String Quartet No. 1: "From the Salvation Army", S. 57 (K. 2A1)
Scherzo, for string quartet, S. 83
String Quartet No. 2, S. 58 (K. 2A3)*
Blair String Quartet [Naxos, 2006]

This is not, I suspect, a great reading of the first quartet which doesn't seem to hang together too well. But the Second Quartet is magnificent.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's* Cantata BWV 203 "O treacherous love"

For unknown event and uncertain date

*now uncertain if Bach's work and not included in any of the recent surveys

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone, Edith Picht-Axenfeld, harpsichord, Irmgard Poppen, cello


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE JUDÉO-BAROQUE
*Carlo Grossi, Louis Saladin, Salomone De Rossi Ebreo*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen, director

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Service Of Venus And Mars: Music For The Knights Of The Garter" - Gothic Voices


----------



## Alfacharger

First the Williams' Cello Concerto.










Followed by the exuberant Chanticleer Festival Overture by Danial Gregory Mason.










Finishing with Parker's A Northern Ballad.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: String Quintet
The Group for Contemporary Music


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert piano sonatas, disc one - Christian Zacharias, piano

D.664, D.568 and D.575


----------



## Guest

I guess I've been on a Zarathustra mission lately, as this is my 3rd purchase of the piece in two weeks, and what a glorious, intense performance. Excellent sound, too (the organ and bells are a bit more impressive in Previn's Telarc recording). Overall, this might be my favorite.


----------



## Bruce

A couple of "L's" for me tonight.

George Lloyd - Symphony No. 5 in B-flat. Edward Downes conducting the Philharmonia Orcherstra









For me, Lloyd is second only to Vaughn-Williams among the British symphonists of the 20th century.

This is followed by Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3. The composer conducts the Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra









I've listened to this work a couple of times, but it still baffles me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More boulez!


----------



## pmsummer

*This is dedicated to George O.*










SYMPHONIE NO.9
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Janet Perry, sopran
Agnes Baltsa, alt/contralto
Vinson Cole, tenor
José van Dam, bariton
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herber von Karajan, conductor

Deutsche Grammophon

The first CD I ever bought... even before I had a CD playback device.


----------



## Balthazar

*Gidon Kremer*'s unapologetically passionate rendition of *Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin.*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Violin Sonatas, w. Osostowicz & Tomes (rec.1990).


----------



## Chronochromie

Geistervariationen, Andreas Staier, piano. Schumann's last work...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> SYMPHONIE NO.9
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> Janet Perry, sopran
> Agnes Baltsa, alt/contralto
> Vinson Cole, tenor
> José van Dam, bariton
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herber von Karajan, conductor
> 
> Deutsche Grammophon
> 
> 
> The first CD I ever bought... even before I had a CD playback device.


Are you kidding me? That was the_ second _classical cd I ever bought. The first being the digital DG Karajan/BPO Beethoven Five and Six.


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> Are you kidding me? That was the_ second _classical cd I ever bought. The first being the digital DG Karajan/BPO Beethoven Five and Six.


The second CD I bought (of any kind), was this disc by _The Dufay Collective_ (after I bought a Compact Disc™ playback device). Thirty years later, it gets a lot more play at Casa Verano than does the Karajan.










MIRI IT IS
_Songs & Instrumentals from Medieval England_
The Dufay Collective, with John Potter

Chandos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Missae Brevis*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cute sprightly fun. Great conducting. Young Elisabeth just owns the entire thing.










I can't find the EMI cover online of the actual cd of hers that I'm listening to, so I posted this one. EMI has a double Maggie Teyte cd called "_Melodies Francaises_" ("French Melodies") that has some of the most charming singing I've heard anywhere. Duparc's "_Phidyle_" and "_Extase_" are just god-sends of poignant, Gallic charm. I've played each one three times a piece now.
*
Unbelievably touching. *


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pmsummer said:


> SYMPHONIE NO.9
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> Janet Perry, sopran
> Agnes Baltsa, alt/contralto
> Vinson Cole, tenor
> José van Dam, bariton
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herber von Karajan, conductor
> 
> Deutsche Grammophon
> 
> The first CD I ever bought... even before I had a CD playback device.


aaaaaa! So much gold! Who designd this cover???

Unfortunately I find gold to be rather gross to look at when there is so much of it. I went to see the Crown Jewels when I went to London last year and found the excessive amount of gold made everything look.....cheap.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> aaaaaa! So much gold! Who designd this cover???
> 
> Unfortunately I find gold to be rather gross to look at when there is so much of it. I went to see the Crown Jewels when I went to London last year and found the excessive amount of gold made everything look.....cheap.


By what standard?-- Poverty?


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> *Gidon Kremer*'s unapologetically passionate rendition of *Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin.*
> 
> View attachment 57545


I have this. Intense.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schumann lieder - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone, Jorg Demus, piano

Its saddening me that I can't think what the first classical album I purchased on cd format might have been. I hope I can triangulate it. The first lp, of course, is still a vivid memory.

The first cd of any kind was, heh, Georgio Moroder's soundtrack to Metropolis - after I'd seen a Sunday double at the theatre of Metropolis followed by Koyanisqaatsi. Those being the days when they'd make doubles out of whatever disparate prints the picturehouse had laying around out back. Good times.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Gidon Kremer*'s unapologetically passionate rendition of *Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin.*
> 
> View attachment 57545


I'll take that any day over scrawny, scratchy, HIP recordings!


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Zelter (1753-1832) Viola Concerto in E Flat

Daniel Giglberger conducting the Munich Chamber Orchestra -- Hariolf Schlichtig, viola


----------



## JACE

*Eugene Ormandy Conducts 20th Century Classics*

Now listening to disc 5: 
- Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"; Violin Concerto. No. 2 (with Isaac Stern)
- Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase
- Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1746-1801): Trio in G Major

Camerata Koln: Karl Kaiser and Michael Schneider, flutes -- Rainer Zipperling, cello -- Sabine Bauer, piano


----------



## JACE

The first classical CD that I ever bought:










I'm detecting a trend...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm currently blissing out listening to this opera cd. And I _still_ can't believe I'm saying that!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

CotAG- aaaaaa! So much gold! Who designd this cover???

Unfortunately I find gold to be rather gross to look at when there is so much of it. I went to see the Crown Jewels when I went to London last year and found the excessive amount of gold made everything look.....cheap.

Aaack!
































My God! How cheap and tawdry it all looks!

That reminds me... I'm out of gold leaf and gold leaf adhesive. I must stop off at the art supply store before I head into the studio again.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 2


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> More boulez!


I've been skirmishing with Boulez's music for a few days now -- not complete listens I'd feel comfortable posting here, but sampling. Over the weekend I felt I had a breakthrough with, of all things, Le Marteau sans Maitre which is supposed to be very difficult. I'm not quite ready for the vocal parts yet, but those rhythmic xylophone "Commentaire" sections do the trick for me. I'm almost making more progress with Boulez than I am with Schoenberg.

I may do my own Boulez experiment by creating a playlist and letting it play while I sleep. Who knows? Maybe I'll soak it up subliminally. Or have dreams of licking the inside of an unopened acorn shell that feels the way peanut butter sounds when played on a rhinoceros horn by a pair of interlocked hypercubes.

Either way I can "like" Boulez now with impunity.


----------



## D Smith

This is the first classical CD I can remember buying, and still a great recording! My CD does not have that tasteful 'AutoRip' on the front however.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


>


This woman is stunning in this picture! (And no - she is not being exploited here.)


----------



## Weston

Double post, so I'll just turn it into my listening for the evening.

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.3*
Claudio Abbado / Chicago Symphony Orchestra









Certainly rousing

*Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73*
Petri Sakari / Iceland Symphony Orchestra









This is rousing too.

*Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber*
George Szell / Cleveland Orchestra









This was the highlight of the evening. It's a remarkable recording for 1964 or whenever. I confess to cranking it a bit when the brass came in so the neighbors could enjoy it too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StlukesguildOhio said:


> CotAG- aaaaaa! So much gold! Who designd this cover???
> 
> Unfortunately I find gold to be rather gross to look at when there is so much of it. I went to see the Crown Jewels when I went to London last year and found the excessive amount of gold made everything look.....cheap.
> 
> Aaack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God! How cheap and tawdry it all looks!
> 
> That reminds me... I'm out of gold leaf and gold leaf adhesive. I must stop off at the art supply store before I head into the studio again.


No no no, I really like those


----------



## Weston

I know what you mean about the crown jewels though. ^


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I've been skirmishing with Boulez's music for a few days now -- not complete listens I'd feel comfortable posting here, but sampling. Over the weekend I felt I had a breakthrough with, of all things, Le Marteau sans Maitre which is supposed to be very difficult. I'm not quite ready for the vocal parts yet, but those rhythmic xylophone "Commentaire" sections do the trick for me. I'm almost making more progress with Boulez than I am with Schoenberg.


I didn't find Le Marteau very hard to love at all after becoming used to Messiaen and Takemitsu; its gamelan-like sonorities are stunningly beautiful. Most people find the works before Marteau pretty difficult, though, especially the Sonata No. 2.


----------



## Pugg

image hosting no account

*Haydn : Charles Rosen*

DISC 17
Piano Sonata No. 36 C minor Hob. XVI:20

Piano Sonata No. 31 A flat major, Hob. XVI, 46

Piano Sonata No. 18 in G minor Hob XVI: 44


----------



## SimonNZ

"Distant Love: Songs Of Jaufre Rudel and Martin Codax" - Paul Hillier, Andrew Lawrence-King


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Craft


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
> Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Craft


How would you rate the Craft (which I haven't heard) as compared with the Karajan (which I have; and like)?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Soon I will have no more recordings of compositions by Boulez to get through on Spotify


----------



## senza sordino

Schumann Piano Concerto, though I don't own this CD anymore, it's still on my iPod, which I listened to today.








Schumann Symphonies #1&2








Franck String Quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> How would you rate the Craft (which I haven't heard) as compared with the Karajan (which I have; and like)?


It's been a while since I heard Karajan's Schoenberg, but I like it better than the Boulez Erato recording, which seems oddly opaque considering the conductor. It's not the best account of the work I've heard by some margin, though; I enjoy Celibidache (unreleased live recording I found on Youtube) and Boulez on Sony (he never recorded the piece for DG) far better in terms of interpretation. That said, it is cleanly played and seems to follow the tempo indications in the score more closely than other renditions (the presto sections in the finale really are presto) and he brings out the counterpoint well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Martha Argerich live from the Concertgebouw: Schumann: Fantasiestucke* God I just love her "_Des Abends," "Aufschwung,_" and her "_In der Nacht_" more than anyone's. Such unrivaled, intense, inward passion and feeling. Other performances sound shockingly shallow to me by way of comparison.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart :Lucia Popp*


----------



## brotagonist

We had mail delivery yesterday! Canada Post seems to be turning a new leaf, by being more customer-friendly during the high mailing season. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a long-awaited album in my mailbox. It was -25° out (only -5° today, thank Heavens!), but the package was not chilled. It just didn't make sense, until the postman explained it to me this afternoon. The rest of my outstanding orders arrived today and my most recent order was mailed yesterday 









Honegger : Symphonies 1, 2, 5
Dutoit/RSO Bayern

I have long been reticent to take the plunge with Honegger, but am I ever glad I finally did! Sometimes, if someone isn't famous enough, then I start to wonder... hmmm? I had sampled the tracks numerous times over the past 2 years and his "Liturgique" was the subject of an SS some weeks ago. Every time, I heard that he sounded pretty good. Tonight, I had the first disc on for an initial exploratory. Partway through, it evolved into a living room floor session. Yes, that good! I was overcome by an unshakable feeling that the compositions were strongly reminiscent of others I knew, but I just couldn't place it. Then, it hit me, odd as it might sound: Prokofiev! Honegger, one of the members of Les Six, drew inspiration from Prokofiev. The Honegger page on Wikipedia didn't turn up anything, but the Prokofiev page quotes Honegger: Prokofiev would "remain for us the greatest figure of contemporary music." This explains my intense feeling of similarity. I am getting more sensitive to these types of impressions.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: 4-hand piano music (Ashkenazy/Gavrilov); Symphony in C (composer cond.)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's Pro Et Contra - Tadaaki Otaka, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The Boulez of the 18th Century. Seriously sounding like they have quite a few things in common when it comes to writing for large ensembles/small orchetsras.


----------



## jim prideaux

as mentioned in a previous post I am essentially 'labouring' with Steinberg 2nd symphony in the hope that it will 'open up' but it would appear that this optimism has all been in vain, a little like my recent experience with Taneyev 2nd and 4th,I literally cannot hear anything of any great worth-I have no doubt that in an objective or theoretical sense these works are 'well constructed'. Steinberg was one of Shostakovich's teachers and Taneyev wrote an apparently significant 'tome' concerning counterpoint....just goes to show!

still waiting for the Atterberg CPO box set, ordered Medtner piano concertos and busy blowing my head off in the car with the superlative 4cd box set of the Last Waltz (sorry, not classical!) so not all is lost!

Anyone with any comments about the recently re released Tennstedt Mahler symphonies?
Have the 2nd on vinyl.have read very positive comments but nice to hear from trusted 'colleagues' .......


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn's last symphonies (Beecham)


----------



## jim prideaux

pleasant surprise-had forgotten I had ordered Grechaninov 5th symphony-Polyansky and the Russian State Symphony Orch-arrived in the post -first movement-Borodin re born in the mid 1930's-exactly what I expected and wanted!


----------



## SimonNZ

Jorg Wildmann's Teufel Amor - Franz Welser-Möst, cond.

UK Premiere from the 2014 BBC Proms


----------



## ptr

*Süddeutsche Orgelromantik* (Motette)
(Kraft - Präludium und Doppelfuge in h, op. deest; Choralpartita ''O Jesus, all mein Leben bist du'', op. 88.2; Fünf Choralvorspiele zu Weihnachtsliedern, op. 34 / Rüdinger - Sonate h-moll, op 68 / Piechler - ''Drei Weihnachtspräludien'', op. 46 / Thuille - Sonate a-moll, op. 2)

View attachment 57570


Klaus Linsenmeyer am Die 1904 Maerz-Orgel im Hohen Dom zu Ausgburg

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of my most prized possessions










I think I'm going to spend some time with Boulez the conductor over the next few days and return to his work as a composer maybe by the end of the week.

The performance on this disc so so crystalline in terms of the intricate details in orchestration and textural layers brought forth without having a "bombastic" quality in its interpretation as I have heard in some other recordings. Also, the first movement is done on the slow side, but it is nothing like Klemperer's shoddy mistake of a Mahler 7.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Frede Grofe´s Grand Canyon Suite. It is played by the same Grofé conducting the Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra. To be honest, nice but nothing else.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Rigoletto *
*Dame Joan Sutherland* / Renato Cioni / Cornell MacNeil.
Nino Sanzogno conducting.

Dam Joan first recording of Rigoletto ,with a voice as fresh like the first summer breeze.:tiphat:


----------



## ptr

*Otto Barblan* - Toccata op. 23 / Fantaisie op. 16 / Chaconne op. 10 sur B.A.C.H.
*Henri Gagnebin* - Toccata / Dialogue et Passacaille
Interview *Pierre Cochereau*









Pierre Cochereau @ the Grand Orgue a Notre dame de Paris

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just a classic










And the Four Orchestral Pieces are so so so nice


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven* - String Quartet No. 4 in C minor / Belcea Quartet

*Schubert* - Quintet in C major / Tackas Quartet, Ralph Kirshbaum

*Liszt* - Années de pèlerinage, Book I: Suisse / Andre Laplante

*Szymanowski* - Violin Concerto No. 1 / Janine Jansen, Valery Gergiev, London Symphony


----------



## csacks

Back to "traditional" music, it is the Alban Berg Quartet playing Mozart´s string quartet. I started with the 19th, "Dissonance", certainly my favorite.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! Here is what I listened to last night and this morning to escape the never ending onslaught of Christmas music at my job!









I decided to make it a night of string concertos. To start, I listened to William Walton's Viola and Violin Concertos. Nigel Kennedy played the solo viola and violin while Andre Previn led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Wonderful concertos. While I've liked the Viola concerto from the first time I heard it, the Violin concerto has really grown on me!









Next up came some more favorites of mine, the Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Neville Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. More lovely music here!









Next, came the Sibelius Violin Concerto in the final 1905 version. Leonidas Kavakos played the solo violin while Osmo Vanska led the Lahti Symphony Orchestra. Another great concerto that I am just starting to get familiar with.









I thought the poor cello was getting left out, so I turned to my Jacqueline du Pre\EMI set to rectify that. First was the Matthia Georg Monn Cello Concerto in G minor and the two by Joseph Haydn. In the Monn and Haydn No. 2, Sir John Barbirolli led the London Symphony Orchestra and in Haydn No. 1, Daniel Barenboim led the English Chamber Orchestra.

I stayed with the same set after looking through it and seeing the Dvorak cello concerto, which I feel like I haven't listened to in a while. Also included are Dvorak's Silent Woods and Robert Schumann's Cello Concerto (which feels like it doesn't get near enough play). Daniel Barenboim was the conductor on all pieces. In the two Dvorak pieces, it was the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and in the Schumann, the New Philharmonia Orchestra.

Now, the poor double bass feels left out...


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D 101

Gyorgy Vashegyi conducting the Orfeo Orchestra -- Laszlo Paulik, violin


----------



## hpowders

Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2
Nikolai Demidenko
BBC Scottish Orchestra
Jerzy Maksymiuk

Quickly became a favorite in my house. Big, bold, unashamedly Romantic concerto.

Highly entertaining!

Two thumbs up!!


----------



## scratchgolf

I'll be filling my morning with beautiful sounds. Albinoni's sweet and gentle melodies are a great way to start your day. Op's 9 and 10 contain many of his finest works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

VI









Stravinsky _Violin Concerto_

Morning Marschallin Blair feeling the caffeinated_ Gemutlichkeit _coming on in full force and ready to take on the world. . . well, as best I can.


----------



## JACE

Today's morning commute music:








*Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven*
Piano Sonatas Nos. 29 "Hammerklavier" and 30

Tremendous performances. A truly cosmic "Hammerklavier."


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Today's morning commute music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven*
> Piano Sonatas Nos. 29 "Hammerklavier" and 30
> 
> Tremendous performances. A truly cosmic "Hammerklavier."


I have this. One of the few pianists to play the trills right, at the end of the sonata.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* : Missa Solemnis / Choral fantasy
*Haydn *: Theresia Mass.

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Orfeo

*Charles Koechlin*
Les hueres persanes, op. 65(*).
Dances pour Ginger, Sonatine op. 59 nos. II & III, Sonatine op. 87 nos. I-III, Douze Esquisses, etc.
-Ralph van Raat, piano(*).
-Michael Korstick, piano.

*Claude Debussy* 
Estampes, Nocturne, Douze etudes, La boite a joujoux, etc.
-Peter Frankl, piano.

*Mikalojus Konstantinas Ciurlionis*
Piano works (preludes and pieces opp. 3-27 plus "The Sea", etc.).
-Radvilajte, Kontrimas, Macejna, Vajnunajte, Juozapenajte, Dvarionajte, piano.


----------



## ptr

*Brian Ferneyhough* - Complete String Quartets & Trios (æon)
(Sonatas for String Quartet / String Quartet No. 2 / Adagissimo / String Quartet No. 3 / String Quartet No. 4 / String Trio / Streichtrio / String Quartet No. 5 / Dum Transisset l - lV / String Quartet No. 6)









Claron McFadden, soprano & the Arditti Quartet

Stunning, essential for anyone wanting to explore the string quartet beyond the obvious!

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to chill a bit....not easy this week.


----------



## Mahlerian

jim prideaux said:


> Anyone with any comments about the recently re released Tennstedt Mahler symphonies?
> Have the 2nd on vinyl.have read very positive comments but nice to hear from trusted 'colleagues' .......


Tennstedt's live recordings are better than his studio ones as a rule, but his interpretations are some of the best around. For me he practically defines what Mahler should be, as Bernstein does for many others.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Tennstedt's live recordings are better than his studio ones as a rule, but his interpretations are some of the best around. For me he practically defines what Mahler should be, as Bernstein does for many others.


Tennstedt's live Mahler and Wagner-- when he's in his element-- are certainly something to behold; especially with the climaxes. However, I find his EMI studio Mahler set a bit tepid in dramatic expression, myself.


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Jose van Dam, Dawn Upshaw, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Halle Orchestra, cond. Nagano









Messiaen's only opera took eight years to complete, half of which time was spent on the orchestration alone. The work is a monolithic summation of his style, and there are elements reminiscent of the earlier works (Turangalila Symphonie), the middle works (Chronochromie) as well as the works of the decade preceding the opera (especially La Transfiguration, which is a stylistic model for the work). Messiaen's tendencies had always been towards juxtaposition and block-like construction, but here it is taken to an extreme, and the leitmotiv that represent various characters and situations seem often to appear in succession rather than as part of the continual "endless melody" of Wagner. Gamelan-like sounds alternate with birdsong or monophonic melodies, chordal outbursts with chant-like repetitions of a single note. In the hands of any other composer, this might serve to create a disjointed, incoherent score without any tension or interest, but Messiaen's opera is more of an extended meditation than a drama, and the nature of the music intensifies the atmosphere of the work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The outer movements of Sinopoli's _Spring Symphony_ are vivacity incarnate.









_Rhennish_









_Little Russian_, last movement _a la_ Karajan--- with nobility, heroism, and elegance on high.


----------



## Jos

J.S. Bach
French suite 5
English suite 3
Capriccio
Toccata in D major, 912

Wilhem Kempff

New rendition for me of the 912. I only have J.B. Pommier playing it. Some interesting differences. I always find it difficult to make these great statements about which one is absolutely better. Simply in awe of those who can play this music so beautifully.

DGG, 1976


----------



## brotagonist

Medtner Second Piano Concerto Hamelin Dutoit Montréal

Time to make breakfast. What a dramatic beginning!


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> Medtner Second Piano Concerto Hamelin Dutoit Montréal
> 
> Time to make breakfast. What a dramatic beginning!


I've heard the beginning of Hamelin's performance on You Tube and it sounded really fine. I have a competing version.

I won't rest 'til every Victrola in the neighborhood is playing this piece!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​On the menu for tonight:
Verdi : Aida.

Aida - *Elena Souliotis*

Amneris - *Shirley Verrett
*
Radamès - Amadeo Zambon

Amonasro - Gian Giacomo Guelfi

Il Re di Egitto - Nicola Zaccaria

Una Sacerdotessa - Ruth Falcon

Ramphis - Luigi Roni

Un Messaggero - Rod MacWherter

Chorus Orchestra of the Dallas Civic Opera

Conductor: Nicola Rescigno

Performance of November 1, 1969


----------



## JACE

*Eugene Ormandy Conducts 20th Century Classics*

Now listening to disc 4: 
- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 (with Vladimir Ashkenazy)
- Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (with Van Cliburn)
- Khachaturian: Three Dances from "Gayane"

I'd read good things about Ashkenazy's Rach 3 with Ormandy, so I was happy to see that they included it in this set. Just giving it a first listen now.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Corelli*: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, w. Brandenburg Consort/Goodman (rec.1992).


----------



## George O

Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888):

Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs (Twelve Studies in All the Minor Keys) op 39

Trois Petites Fantaisies, op 41

La Chanson de la Folle au Bord de la Mer (Song of the Mad Woman on the Sea Shore) No. 8 of "25 Preludes" op 31

Allegro Barbaro No. 5 of "Twelve Studies in All the Major Keys" op 36

Ronald Smith, piano

3-LP box set on Arabesque (NYC), from 1982
first issued on EMI in 1978


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> We had mail delivery yesterday! Canada Post seems to be turning a new leaf, by being more customer-friendly during the high mailing season. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a long-awaited album in my mailbox. It was -25° out (only -5° today, thank Heavens!), *but the package was not chilled. It just didn't make sense, until the postman explained it to me this afternoon.* The rest of my outstanding orders arrived today and my most recent order was mailed yesterday
> ....


Well?


----------



## Albert7

Finally got my butt down to listen right now to Morton Feldman's String Quartet 2 played by the Flux Quartet. Going to be here at the library all day...


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of fun. Good recordings actually. lots of 'oomph' in the bottom end!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn - Symphony No.2
Abbado


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Well?


It was Sunday! There is mail delivery on weekends until Christmas. The package had apparently just arrived.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to one of the cds I bought last night. Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony. Performed by Georgian Festival Orchestra and conducted by jahni Mardjani. I love this symphony!


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: Six Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin, w. Ehnes (rec.1999/0); *Handel*: Suites for Keyboard, w. Queffelec (rec.2005).

View attachment 57603


----------



## brotagonist

Chausson Piano Quartet Concerto Richard/Ysaÿe









Maybe I'm overdoing it, but each time, I seem to get a bit more out of a recording. Considering that it is new and will be relegated to the shelf for at least a year, likely longer, until the next time through the collection, I want to really feel that I have gotten acquainted. I'm going to have to finish up with this one today


----------



## Kivimees

Two fine piano concertos...









...and Faure's Ballade for dessert.


----------



## Blancrocher

Medtner: "Sonata Reminiscenza" (Grigory Ginsburg); Piano Concertos 2 & 3 (Demidenko/Maksymiuk)

I bought the concerto album some time ago, but for whatever reason never got around to it. Doing so now on the strength of hpowders' recommendation.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 57609
> View attachment 57610
> 
> 
> Medtner: "Sonata Reminiscenza" (Grigory Ginsburg); Piano Concertos 2 & 3 (Demidenko/Maksymiuk)
> 
> I bought the concerto album some time ago, but for whatever reason never got around to it. Doing so now on the strength of hpowders' recommendation.


The Concerto #2 is a major work, no doubt about it. I've not heard the sonata. Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A very special Eroica:


----------



## Blake

Haven't listened to Bruckner in a while... it's about time again. Going through Tintner's set. As lovely as I remember.


----------



## Badinerie

My copy is 'as new' This is a tatty web pic but I'm enjoying this Prokofiev very much right now!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bellini - I Puritani - Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano - Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala Milano - Tullio Serafin









to celebrate the anniversary of Maria's birth, one of my favourite of her roles. I wonder if Santa has read my request for the remastered set yet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Spinning some high drama in tribute to the Queen.

Happy_ Birthday_, Darling! It's all about you, Maria.

(Like it ever wasn't.)

_;D_


----------



## ptr

*Dieter Schnebel* - String Quartets (Neos)









Katarina Rasinski & Michael Hirsch, voice; Quatuor Diotima

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

Okay performance. Not one of the great ones.


----------



## opus55

*Franz Liszt*
Valse-impromptu, S213/R36 (arr. J. Hubay for violin and piano)
_Proniewicz, Voytek, violin | Waleczek, Wojciech, piano_

*Karol Lipinski*
Trio in A Major, Op. 12: I. Espressivo
_Kulka, Konstanty Andrzej | Orlik, Anna | Wrobel, Andrzej_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Happy Birthday, Divina!

Birthday-bashing away with the sweetest and tenderest melismata ever captured on record: Callas' Anna Bolena from her_ Mad Scenes _recital disc.


----------



## Haydn man

Mahler Symphony No 3
Jansens and the Concertgebouw on Sky Arts here in the UK
I am not used to watching a symphony other than at live concerts so this makes a pleasant change


----------



## csacks

Johannes Brahms´Viola Sonata. What a long long time!
The great Pinchas Zukerman and Daniel Barenboim.
A delight


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Happy Birthday Maria!_

Whistling away with her Rosina._ ;D_


----------



## JACE

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 / Rudolf Serkin, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Drama baptized in_ fire_.









*
Happy Birthday, Divina! *


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Here I thought that was a photo of Badinerie.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Here I thought that was a photo of Badinerie.


It's his alter.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Rochberg
Quartet for Strings no 3 (1972) 
Quartet for Strings no 4 (1977)*
Concord String Quartet [New World, 1999]

Um, oh-kay... Quite an uneasy mix of styles going on here...


----------



## George O

*joining the Medtner craze that is sweeping the world*










Nicolas Medtner (1880-1951): Concerto No. 2 for Piano and Orchestra in C Minor, op 50

Dina Shevchuk, piano
Novosibirsk Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Arnold Katz

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1978
recorded 1976


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> *George Rochberg
> Quartet for Strings no 3 (1972)
> Quartet for Strings no 4 (1977)*
> Concord String Quartet [New World, 1999]
> 
> Um, oh-kay... Quite an uneasy mix of styles going on here...


He was in the process of becoming.


----------



## Cosmos

Extra stressed, so as a pick-me-up, some energetic symphonies:

Tchaikovsky 4










Tchaikovsky 5










and Beethoven 3


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> It's his alter.


I've seen her costumes at La Scala, they wouldnt fit me. 



Marschallin Blair said:


> _Happy Birthday Maria!_
> 
> Whistling away with her Rosina._ ;D_


That ^ is the most incredible CD ev-er!


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the Nocturnes at present


----------



## Balthazar

*Stanislav Khristenko*'s excellent major debut album.

*Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op. 17
Bruckner: Fantasie in G* (I had no idea Bruckner wrote for solo piano)
*Zemlinsky: Fantasien über Gedichte von Richard Dehmel, Op. 9 
Brahms: Opus 116, complete*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I've seen her costumes at La Scala, they wouldnt fit me.
> 
> That ^ is the most incredible CD ev-er!


Her singing, as Dame Joan put it, "is a bloody miracle."

Well, _that's_ an understatement._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Happy Birthday, Regina.*

All judges for Anna!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphonies 6 - 8, w. St. Luke's Chamber Ens. (rec.2000); Symphonies 42 - 44, w. Hanover Band/Goodman (rec.1990 - '92).


----------



## Autocrat

Commuting with Mr. Ligeti again, via Spotify









Heinz Holliger plays the Double Concerto, which is really the first microtonal work I've sat down and listened to intently. Oboe makes that easier. Lots of good stuff here, including something called _Ramifications for 12 solo strings_. Sounds to me like some of the 12 strings are tuned a quarter tone out, but don't hold me to that because my brain is only slowly getting used to things smaller than semitones.

Forgot to say, the performances, the recordings and the quality of the production are absolutely top notch.


----------



## Guest

I can't say that I like the covers on these re-issued Achive sets, but they are a great value by offering such amazing performances and excellent sound at a low price. This one is no exception:










The original covers were so much more attractive, such as this one, for instance:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 204 "I am content in myself"

Secular Cantata for an unknown event - Leipzig, 1726

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartet No. 5
String Quartet No. 9*
Danubius Quartet [Marco Polo, 1993]

Both are very fine, idiomatic works of Heitor Villa-Lobos, dramatic and original but well-crafted and satisfying.


----------



## DavidA

J Strauss - Voices of Spring Kathleen Battle VPO / Karajan

Karajan was reputed to have said: "She's a right b****, but what a voice!" 

Listening you have to agree about the voice at least!


----------



## SimonNZ

Jean Gilles' Requiem - Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Bruce

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> aaaaaa! So much gold! Who designd this cover???
> 
> Unfortunately I find gold to be rather gross to look at when there is so much of it. I went to see the Crown Jewels when I went to London last year and found the excessive amount of gold made everything look.....cheap.


Perhaps by the standards of our day? I can certainly understand your reaction. We're surrounded by so much glitter and glitz that we hardly register it any more.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> *Eugene Ormandy Conducts 20th Century Classics*
> 
> Now listening to disc 4:
> - Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 (with Vladimir Ashkenazy)
> - Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (with Van Cliburn)
> - Khachaturian: Three Dances from "Gayane"
> 
> I'd read good things about Ashkenazy's Rach 3 with Ormandy, so I was happy to see that they included it in this set. Just giving it a first listen now.


I used to have the Ormandy/Ashkenazy Rach 3 on an Lp. Then I transferred all my Lps to Cassette. The Rach 3 didn't transfer that well, (my tape deck was developing a little flutter at times--remember having to worry about stuff like that?) but this was always my favorite. Finally found it on a CD, oddly entitled Rachmaninov in Hollywood. Fortunately, they included the whole concerto, not just movements, as they did for other works of his.

This is a fantastic version of the Rach 3. I love it! The tempos are perfect, the balance is perfect, the playing is just wonderful!


----------



## Bruce

Kivimees said:


> Two fine piano concertos...
> 
> View attachment 57608
> 
> 
> ...and Faure's Ballade for dessert.


And a find dessert it is, too! I read somewhere, I think on the jacket notes for the recording on an old Lp by Entremont (and Bernstein?) that Liszt, of all people, thought the Ballade too difficult!


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> The Concerto #2 is a major work, no doubt about it. I've not heard the sonata. Please let me know how it goes.


I have a set of Medtner's sonatas played by Hamelin. They're all wonderful!


----------



## Bruce

This evening it's

Liszt - Three Concert Etudes, played by Claudio Arrau









Some of Liszt's finest work, IMO.

Then on to Peter Michael Hamel - Gestalt für Orchester

These are quite modern in idiom, sometimes almost hypnotic in character. As far as I know, there are no commercial recordings available, but it can be found on YouTube at 



 I recorded it from a radio program way back in the 1970s, and have only heard it about 2 or 3 times since. But it's really quite a good work.

And finally, the ballet, march and overtures from Joseph Martin Kraus - Aeneas i Cartago.









This music makes me want to hear the complete opera. Kraus should be better known.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's String Quartet No.4 - LaSalle Quartet


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> I have a set of Medtner's sonatas played by Hamelin. They're all wonderful!


Thanks! More CDs for my bucket list!! Anyhow, better than the same old, same old!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas, w. Schiff (rec.1997).


----------



## Alfacharger

Late romantic music today.

Pfitzner, orchestral music from his operas.










Reger Requiem.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For Callas's birthday.

*Aida* is not my favourite Verdi opera. I find it hard to identify with any of the characters, and find they usually emerge as representatives rather than real people. It is full of great music, but, as I've remarked elsewhere on this forum, I admire it rather than love it. Nor would the role of Aida be considered a natural for Callas, though she sang it, with a great deal of success, quite often between her debut in the role in 1948 and her last stage appearances in it in 1953, this 1955 recording being the last time she would ever sing the complete role, though she returned to the aria _Ritorna vincitor_ and the Nile duet with Radames (with Corelli) late in her career in the mid 1960s. Interestingly enough, though one doesn't think of Aida as a Callas role, when the now defunct *International Opera Collector* magazine conducted a poll of its readers to assemble the ideal Aida cast, Callas emerged as top favourite for the title role, well ahead of such famous Aidas as Ponselle and Leontyne Price.

The reason for this can only be that she brings the rather placid character of Aida to life like no other. Though she may not have the sweetness of timbre one might ideally want from an Aida, there are plenty of other rewards. She takes a little while to settle down in the first trio, but Ritorna vincitor is alive with meaning and contrast. Just listen to the way she spits out her hatred for _del egizii coorti_, the power with which she exhorts her compatriots to destroy the legions, with particular emphasis on the word_ struggete_, the complete change of colour at _Ah! Sventurata che dissi_, the tenderness with which she sings of her love for Radames and the pain and desperation in her voice at _Da piu crudeli angosce un core affranto_; the last imprecation to the Gods sung with her tone drenched in sorrow, her legato as usual impeccable. Aida's cruel predicament is set before us in this one aria with a psychological penetration second to none.

There are wondrous little details in the ensuing duet with Amneris too, like the touch of pride that enters her tone at _Mia rivale! Ebben sia pure_, quickly withdrawn when she realises she could easily give herself away.

But it is the Nile Scene that makes the greatest impression in this set. It starts with Aida's _O patria mia_, which some commentators have found to be the weak link in her portrayal, but she yearns most wistfully, floating the tone wonderfully at _O freschi valli_. She always had problems with the ascent to top C, but it is a lot more solid here than I remember it, though it certainly isn't dolce as marked by Verdi. The following duet is another matter and the finest realisation of it on disc. I doubt any singers have come close to Callas and Gobbi in the way they create drama in sound, and Serafin is at his very best in this scene too. I found it impossible to hold back the tears as Callas launched into that glorious tune at _O patria, patria, quanto mi costi_, and how brilliantly Serafin makes the violins weep with her.

The duet with Radames is hardly less fine, though Tucker can be a bit graceless at times. Yet again, Callas brings out a wealth of detail, like the insinuating way she sings _Pur, se tu m'ami _with that slight portamento on the word m'ami. She plays Radames brilliantly here, wonderfully seductive when she sings _La tra foreste vergini_. This is operatic singing on the highest level. In the last act too, she has something to offer, singing with grace and accuracy the difficult fioriture of _Vedi? Di morte l'angelo_.

As already mentioned Gobbi is superb as the implacable Amonasro, though still able to inject some tenderness into his duet with Aida. Tucker has the right heroic timbre for the role of Radames, but he can be a bit lachrymose, and tends to aspirate and sob, as if mimicking the mannerisms of a true Italian tenor. Barbieri is more subtle than I remember her, and provides a barnstorming Amneris, though I have come to prefer Baltsa on Karajan's second recording, who reminds us that Amneris is a young princess and a valid rival for Aida.

Serafin is on top form, conducting in the best Italian tradition, lyrical and dramatic in equal measure. There may not be any great surprises or revelations, but his deep understanding of the music and its style is its own reward.

Soundwise, my only point of comparison was the 1997 Callas Edition. Voices and orchestra seem to have more space around them here, Callas's voice much less shrill. Maybe that's why that top C in O patria mia didn't strike me as being that wobbly this time around. I've heard far worse from some more recent singers.

All in all, it was a great surprise to re-discover this set, to enjoy the opera more than I thought I would, and to find myself appreciating Callas's very individual take on the role.


----------



## Cosmos

So I accidentally started a Beethoven binge...

Symphony no. 4










Used to be my least favorite symphony. Now I'm kicking myself for giving it so much hate all these years!

Triple Concerto










And old favorite, that I'm also referencing in a story i'm writing right now!


----------



## George O

Nicolas Medtner (1880-1951):

Sonata No. 1 in B Minor for Violin and Piano, op 21

Two Canzoni with Dances, op 43

Grigory Feigin, violin
Igor Khudolei, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1982

5 stars


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah! Finished listened to the WHOLE Morton Feldman String Quartet 2 with only two bathroom breaks . Talk about a piece that is three Mahler Symphonies long.


----------



## SimonNZ

"D'amours loial servant: French and Italian love songs of the 14th and 15th centuries" - Alla Francesca


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I used to have the Ormandy/Ashkenazy Rach 3 on an Lp. Then I transferred all my Lps to Cassette. The Rach 3 didn't transfer that well, (my tape deck was developing a little flutter at times--remember having to worry about stuff like that?) but this was always my favorite. Finally found it on a CD, oddly entitled Rachmaninov in Hollywood. Fortunately, they included the whole concerto, not just movements, as they did for other works of his.
> 
> This is a fantastic version of the Rach 3. I love it! The tempos are perfect, the balance is perfect, the playing is just wonderful!


I enjoyed it too! Ormandy certainly has a way with Rachmaninov. And Ashkenazy is Ashkenazy.


----------



## D Smith

To celebrate her birthday, I listened to all of Callas's Tosca tonight. Exquisite.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After a couple of days "intermission" I have the time to complete the Götterdämmerung this evening.


----------



## Guest

This is a spectacular SACD from EMI Japan. I didn't think EMI was capable of recording with such clarity, warmth, and weight. It's a live recording in Berlin Philarmonie Hall (presumably...all of the notes are in Japanese!), so maybe that helped rather than using a studio. I love the completed 4th movement--it's quite dark and contrapuntal at times, but it ends in a blaze of glory. Rattle and his BPO boys do it all justice.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Paisiello (1741-1816): Piano Concerto No.2 in F Major

Gennaro Cappabianca directing the Collegium Philarmonicum Chamber Orchestra -- Francesco Nicolesi, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Britten's String Quartet No.2 - Maggini Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> For Callas's birthday.
> 
> *Aida* is not my favourite Verdi opera. I find it hard to identify with any of the characters, and find they usually emerge as representatives rather than real people. It is full of great music, but, as I've remarked elsewhere on this forum, I admire it rather than love it. Nor would the role of Aida be considered a natural for Callas, though she sang it, with a great deal of success, quite often between her debut in the role in 1948 and her last stage appearances in it in 1953, this 1955 recording being the last time she would ever sing the complete role, though she returned to the aria _Ritorna vincitor_ and the Nile duet with Radames (with Corelli) late in her career in the mid 1960s. Interestingly enough, though one doesn't think of Aida as a Callas role, when the now defunct *International Opera Collector* magazine conducted a poll of its readers to assemble the ideal Aida cast, Callas emerged as top favourite for the title role, well ahead of such famous Aidas as Ponselle and Leontyne Price.
> 
> The reason for this can only be that she brings the rather placid character of Aida to life like no other. Though she may not have the sweetness of timbre one might ideally want from an Aida, there are plenty of other rewards. She takes a little while to settle down in the first trio, but Ritorna vincitor is alive with meaning and contrast. Just listen to the way she spits out her hatred for _del egizii coorti_, the power with which she exhorts her compatriots to destroy the legions, with particular emphasis on the word_ struggete_, the complete change of colour at _Ah! Sventurata che dissi_, the tenderness with which she sings of her love for Radames and the pain and desperation in her voice at _Da piu crudeli angosce un core affranto_; the last imprecation to the Gods sung with her tone drenched in sorrow, her legato as usual impeccable. Aida's cruel predicament is set before us in this one aria with a psychological penetration second to none.
> 
> There are wondrous little details in the ensuing duet with Amneris too, like the touch of pride that enters her tone at _Mia rivale! Ebben sia pure_, quickly withdrawn when she realises she could easily give herself away.
> 
> But it is the Nile Scene that makes the greatest impression in this set. It starts with Aida's _O patria mia_, which some commentators have found to be the weak link in her portrayal, but she yearns most wistfully, floating the tone wonderfully at _O freschi valli_. She always had problems with the ascent to top C, but it is a lot more solid here than I remember it, though it certainly isn't dolce as marked by Verdi. The following duet is another matter and the finest realisation of it on disc. I doubt any singers have come close to Callas and Gobbi in the way they create drama in sound, and Serafin is at his very best in this scene too. I found it impossible to hold back the tears as Callas launched into that glorious tune at _O patria, patria, quanto mi costi_, and how brilliantly Serafin makes the violins weep with her.
> 
> The duet with Radames is hardly less fine, though Tucker can be a bit graceless at times. Yet again, Callas brings out a wealth of detail, like the insinuating way she sings _Pur, se tu m'ami _with that slight portamento on the word m'ami. She plays Radames brilliantly here, wonderfully seductive when she sings _La tra foreste vergini_. This is operatic singing on the highest level. In the last act too, she has something to offer, singing with grace and accuracy the difficult fioriture of _Vedi? Di morte l'angelo_.
> 
> As already mentioned Gobbi is superb as the implacable Amonasro, though still able to inject some tenderness into his duet with Aida. Tucker has the right heroic timbre for the role of Radames, but he can be a bit lachrymose, and tends to aspirate and sob, as if mimicking the mannerisms of a true Italian tenor. Barbieri is more subtle than I remember her, and provides a barnstorming Amneris, though I have come to prefer Baltsa on Karajan's second recording, who reminds us that Amneris is a young princess and a valid rival for Aida.
> 
> Serafin is on top form, conducting in the best Italian tradition, lyrical and dramatic in equal measure. There may not be any great surprises or revelations, but his deep understanding of the music and its style is its own reward.
> 
> Soundwise, my only point of comparison was the 1997 Callas Edition. Voices and orchestra seem to have more space around them here, Callas's voice much less shrill. Maybe that's why that top C in O patria mia didn't strike me as being that wobbly this time around. I've heard far worse from some more recent singers.
> 
> All in all, it was a great surprise to re-discover this set, to enjoy the opera more than I thought I would, and to find myself appreciating Callas's very individual take on the role.












Thank you Greg for another _sans pareil _Callas review.

I love reading your postings and then going back and listening to the details and insights you bring to the table with fresh ears.

<Courtly bow.>


----------



## BillT

Recently got laid up with a back injury and could only lay on the floor. Music came up big:









Hope that worked.

Happy Holidays, all.

- Bill


----------



## KenOC

BillT said:


> Recently got laid up with a back injury and could only lay on the floor.


Hope it's better! I recently had a very painful back injury. Had to get surgery. It actually worked!


----------



## scratchgolf

In keeping with the spirit of the day, I made a spontaneous purchase. I'm currently 26 minutes in and enjoying this immensely.


----------



## SimonNZ

Max Reger's String Quartet No.4 - Keller Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Charles Rosen *

DISC 10
Chopin/Rosenthal: Minute Waltz in Thirds

Strauss/Godowski: Wine, Women and Song

Mendelssohn/Rachmaninoff: Scherzo from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"

Schubert/Liszt: Soirée de Vienne No. 6

Strauss/Tausig: You Only Live Once ("Man lebt nur einmal")

Kreisler/Rachmaninoff: Liebesleid

Bizet/Rachmaninoff: Minuet from "L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1"

Strauss/Rosenthal: Carnaval de Vienne


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith's String Quartet No.4 - Danish Quartet

I'm really starting to suspect that "No.4" has the same tallismanic quality for string quartets that "No.9" has for symphonies


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I listened to my New A-Z of Opera CD again tonight. Now I'm listening to Mozart's Symphony No 40 before going to sleep. It's performed by the New Philharmony orchestra in St Petersburg, conducted by Alexander Titov.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Lutoslawski); Esa-Pekka Salonen: Yta III (Karttunen), Mania (Karttunen/Salonen)

Seem to be unable to post images today; every time it gives me an error saying "invalid image file."


----------



## Pugg

​
Next on *Bruch/ Perlman*

Violin concerto no 2 and Scottish Fantasy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My Boulez odyssey continues










This is the *two part version* of Das Klagende Lied on the disc. Personally I prefer the earlier three part version because in my view the original part one was one of the most astonishing and ambitious pieces of music Mahler ever created and it gives a really gargantuan quality to the work which is less apparent in the shorter version. I am really enjoying this version though, but I like to think of it as a sort of "separate" (but related) work to the original version.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boris Blacher's Violin Concerto - Kolja Blacher, violin, Nikos Athinäos, cond.










Blacher's String Quartet No.5 - Neues Leipziger Streichquartett


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StlukesguildOhio said:


> After a couple of days "intermission" I have the time to complete the Götterdämmerung this evening.


Oh wow those artworks are magnificent! Who is the artist? Little more info please.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderfully colourful music. Stellar playing, superbly conducted, Karajan's climax to the _Pini di Roma_ absolutely breathtaking.

This disc is a conflation of two LPs, both of which I used to own. The performance of Albinoni's _Adagio_ would get no points for authenticity now, but I love it just the same.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Happy Birthday Webern!* 

Webern in pretty much chronological order with _Boulez!_ I would like to really get back into Webern and Boulez is the absolute master of Webern interpretations. I've heard that the DG complete Webern edition is probably better than this box, but I'll get to those after these earlier recordings....


----------



## DavidA

Strauss Salome Karajan / VPO


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Rosen playing Boulez's 1st and 3rd piano sonatas.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 "Vienna" Version (1891)*
Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra 








A sublime performance, richly and wonderfully recorded. In this recording, Abbado makes a powerful case for Bruckner's First Symphony. This recording pushed the First Symphony into my top 5 of Bruckner's Symphonies - top 3 on some days.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Happy Birthday Webern!*
> 
> Webern in pretty much chronological order with _Boulez!_ I would like to really get back into Webern and Boulez is the absolute master of Webern interpretations. I've heard that the DG complete Webern edition is probably better than this box, but I'll get to those after these earlier recordings....


Only made it through to op. 19. I'll listen to the rest later.

But now, this wonderful thing:


----------



## ptr

*W. Amadeus Mozart* - Harpsichord Concertos (Opus 111)







.








Le Concert Français u. Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

*Paganini* :* Salvatore Accardo *
Violin concerto 1 & 2 playing


----------



## Badinerie

Some Rachmaninov. Really wonderful that 4th is....Followed by some classic Ludwig.


----------



## ptr

*Nicolas Medtner* - The Complete Solo Piano Recordings (Collumbia and HMV) (APR)







.













.







TBC.


----------



## ptr

.








Nicolai Medtner, piano

..slightly inspired by hpowders constant push on the Medtner issue!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Piano and Violin Concertos (Aimard; Gawriloff; Boulez); Salonen: Piano Concerto (Bronfman/Salonen)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to an old favourite.
Andrezj Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra
Concertgebouw Orchestra

Why this is not more well known I'll never know.


----------



## Jeff W

Day 3 of the Christmas music onslaught. I don't know if my resolve will be able to get me through the 24th. It isn't that I dislike Christmas music, but that what is getting played over the Muzak system is so terrible and is the same 4 or so hours of music on a continuous loop that is driving me insane!!









As an escape, I made it another night of string concertos. This time with some new material in my arsenal! Starting with some Autorips from Amazon, I gave a listen to the Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin and Esa-Pekka Salonen led the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. This serves as my first listen to anything by Schoenberg. Not completely sure about his Violin Concerto, but I did like it and I will be listening to it again soon. The Sibelius, which I listened to last night as well, was excellent.









Keeping with violin concertos, I listened to Felix Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto (and not early one he wrote either) and Dmitri Shostakovitch's Violin Concerto No. 1. Hilary Hahn played solo violin while the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra was led by Hugh Wolff in the Mendelssohn and by Marek Janowski in the Shostakovitch. The cover for this one is, in my opinion, pretty bad. Looks like a bad airbrush\Photoshop disaster to me. Luckily, the music is much better than the cover art!

The Mendelssohn is a very lively performance and the Shostakovitch is very well done as well. Can't comment too much on the Shostakovitch as I've only heard it a couple of times and this is the first recording that I own of it... 









Next up came two cello concertos. The Elgar and the Walton concertos. Yo-Yo Ma played the solo cello while Andre Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra. Again, both were very well played, although I think Ms. Du Pre's recording of the Elgar on EMI may be a touch better. However, that is just my personal preference.









Going all out to round out the night and for the ride home. All three of Max Bruch's Violin Concertos along with the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra and the Scottish Fantasy. Salvatore Accardo played solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. All are great works, in my opinion, but only Violin Concerto No. 1 seems to get recorded or any kind of play in the concert hall. That seems like a great shame to me.


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely wonderful. 3 cds of string quartet Christmas songs/carols
in impeccable sound.

check out the samples.


----------



## MagneticGhost

taking a leaf out of hpowders book too.
Mahler 8 with Boulez


----------



## MagneticGhost

Krummhorn said:


> A new thread for the same subject matter.
> 
> The previous thread, Current Listening Vol I, was hogging lots of resources on our servers trying to load well over 4000 pages of postings (over 1,000,000 posts) for each user with each access.
> 
> We've created this new volume to continue posting.
> 
> Thanks for your kind understanding.


It took about 8 years to get to over 4000 pages of posts.
In a little more than 6 months we have gone over a quarter of the way there again.
At this rate we'll need part 3 sometime mid 2016


----------



## csacks

Cloudy spring morning, ideal for Beethoven´s String Quartets. I started with the 7th, and I am at the 11th by now. It is the Amadeus Quartet, in a box with a beautiful cover by DG.


----------



## csacks

MagneticGhost said:


> It took about 8 years to get to over 4000 pages of posts.
> In a little more than 6 months we have gone over a quarter of the way there again.
> At this rate we'll need part 3 sometime mid 2016


That is only because TC is being a world wide celebrity, and because this topic is, by far, the nicest forum of all


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Violin Sonatas in G Major, HWV 358

Andrew Manze, violin -- Richard Egarr, harpsichord


----------



## hpowders

J.S.Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

Reverential and rock steady.
My favorite performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

<Deep sigh> Elisabeth.










_"Gira la cote! Gira! Gira! Gira la cote!"_-- entry music for any Diva during the shopping season.









_Three Occasions for Orchestra_









Entire disc


----------



## SilverSurfer

Re-listening Walter Hus' Concert for violin (For a leather jacket), from the 90's but recovered on Klara.be yesterday night from a live recording of its premiere, because he is one of the stars of Ars Musica 2014:

http://radio.klara.be/radio/10_herbeluisteren.php?code=LAT

Pure Belgian wave: energetic mixture of styles.


----------



## George O

Nicolas Medtner (1880-1951):

Sonata No. 2 for Violin and Piano in G Major, op 44

Grigori Feighin, violin
Igor Khudoley, piano
(names transliterated a little differently)

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1983
recorded 1982

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

DUNSTABLE MOTETS
*John Dunstaple*
The Hilliard Ensemble

Virgin Veritas


----------



## pmsummer

MINNESANGER UND SPIELLEUTE
_ca. 1200 - 1320_
*Studio der Frühen Musik*
Thomas Binkley, director

Das Alte Werk


----------



## Orfeo

*Howard Hanson*
Symphony no. I "Nordic."
Suite from opera "Merry Mount."
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*David Diamond*
Symphony no. I.
The Enormous Room.
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.


----------



## Vasks

_some beautiful sounds came from this disc today_


----------



## Orfeo

It seems to be something of a Medtner craze going on this week (just a couple of weeks ago, Myaskovsky was a focus for a number of us). 

Nice!


----------



## joen_cph

George O said:


> Nicolas Medtner (1880-1951):
> 
> Sonata No. 2 for Violin and Piano in G Major, op 44
> 
> Grigori Feighin, violin
> Igor Khudoley, piano
> (names transliterated a little differently)
> 
> on Melodiya (USSR), from 1983
> recorded 1982
> 
> 5 stars


Didn´t know about this; I have the 3rd Sonata on an LP with the same musicians, very recommendable.


----------



## The nose

It'ss kind of sad see how small it's the complete work.


----------



## joen_cph

ptr said:


> View attachment 57662
> .
> View attachment 57664
> 
> 
> Nicolai Medtner, piano
> 
> ..slightly inspired by hpowders constant push on the Medtner issue!
> 
> /ptr


what do you think about his own recordings? It´s been quite a while since I heard some, but I prefer others, I think.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Nilsson - Nox Angustae
The best new(ish) piece I've heard this year. Amazing power. Amazing beauty. Anyone who says 12 tone music is not beautiful needs to go and listen to the 3rd Movt 'Lamento'
Vive Le Swedes. It's not just about ABBA after all


----------



## JACE

Badinerie said:


> Some Rachmaninov. Really wonderful that 4th is....Followed by some classic Ludwig.
> 
> View attachment 57656


All four of Tamás Vásáry's Rachmaninov PCs with Ahronovitch are fantastic. :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> To celebrate her birthday, I listened to all of Callas's Tosca tonight. Exquisite.


My favorite performance. High voltage all the way!!


----------



## JACE

*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 "From the New World" / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Ernani.*
*Freni/ Domingo/ Bruson / Ghiaurov.
Maestro Muti conducting.*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Webern* birthday (1883).


----------



## George O

joen_cph said:


> Didn´t know about this; I have the 3rd Sonata on an LP with the same musicians, very recommendable.


I love all three.










Nicolas Medtner (1880-1951):

Sonata No. 3 for Violin and Piano in E Minor, op 57 "Epica"

Grigori Feighin, violin
Igor Khudoley, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1983
recorded 1982


----------



## George O

joen_cph said:


> what do you think about his own recordings? It´s been quite a while since I heard some, but I prefer others, I think.


Funny how that is. Offhand, I can't think of any composer playing his own works that I like better than his top interpreter.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in E Major, Hob. 16/31; Piano Sonata in C Major, Hob. 16/35 (Rudolf Buchbinder).









31: What an excellent sonata. And Buchbinder is great here, imo - very bright and joyous playing.

35: That quirky first movement! Some of Haydn's wittiest stuff here, I can just see that smile on his face as he wrote it. And the Adagio has a wonderful, lyrical melody.


----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in E Major, Hob. 16/31 (Rudolf Buchbinder).
> 
> View attachment 57702
> 
> 
> What an excellent sonata. And Buchbinder is great here, imo - very bright and joyous playing.


I think Buchbinder's Beethoven sonatas are fantastic, particularly the early- and middle-period works.

Your recent posts about Buchbinder's Haydn makes me want to hear those works too!


----------



## brotagonist

While I only got 9 new albums (8 have arrived), plus the 3 operas, in the last 8 weeks, I feel overwhelmed (in a wonderful way) by all of the music  I simply cannot give it the attention I wish to, or, rather, _I can_, but it is taking me much longer than usual.









Roussel Complete Symphonies Janowski Opéra Paris

With this album, I feel that I am getting to know a lot more about French CM and have a better understanding of how it relates to the bigger picture of European CM and CM of the early last century in general. Previously, XX[SUP]th[/SUP] Century French CM meant Debussy (and throw in Satie and Ravel's Bolero  ). There's really a lot more


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

JACE said:


> I think Buchbinder's Beethoven sonatas are fantastic, particularly the early- and middle-period works.
> 
> Your recent posts about Buchbinder's Haydn makes me want to hear those works too!


Do you have any of them? They're on at very cheap prices on amazon.de right now. I had to grab the vol. 4, thinking of the vol. 3 right now. He's definitely very good at Haydn. Thanks for the tip on the Beethoven, I've heard some of his Beethoven - I found some of his playing too fast, for eg. in the 'Les Adieux' sonata, imo. But I did like his rendition of Sonata 27 in E minor very much. I'll keep those recordings in mind, thanks .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Do you have any of them? They're on at very cheap prices on amazon.de right now. I had to grab the vol. 4, thinking of the vol. 3 right now. He's definitely very good at Haydn. Thanks for the tip on the Beethoven, I've heard some of his Beethoven - I found some of his playing too fast, for eg. in the 'Les Adieux' sonata, imo. But I did like his rendition of Sonata 27 in E minor very much. I'll keep those recordings in mind, thanks .


I just checked Spotify, and Buchbinder's Complete Haydn Sonatas is available. I'm going to jump in and give them a listen.

Re: Buchbinder's Beethoven -- I have his earlier Teldec traversal. (There's also a newer set that was released on RCA.) If you have an opportunity, check out his version of Sonata No. 15, the "Pastoral." I think it exemplifies Buchbinder's best qualities.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

JACE said:


> I just checked Spotify, and Buchbinder's Complete Haydn Sonatas is available. I'm going to jump in and give them a listen.
> 
> Re: Buchbinder's Beethoven -- I have his earlier Teldec traversal. (There's also a newer set that was released on RCA.) If you have an opportunity, check out his version of Sonata No. 15, the "Pastoral." I think it exemplifies Buchbinder's best qualities.


Ok, gotcha - thanks for the tip . Have fun with the Haydn, hehe.


----------



## Itullian

FWIW, My favorite Haydn sonatas.


----------



## fjf

Fifth tonight!!...


----------



## hpowders

dholling said:


> It seems to be something of a Medtner craze going on this week (just a couple of weeks ago, Myaskovsky was a focus for a number of us).
> 
> Nice!


See what you started? Just don't also yell "FIRE!!" in a crowded movie theater!!!


----------



## JACE

Following HaydnBearstheClock's lead. Now listening to *Haydn's Piano Sonata in E Major, Hob. 16/31*, as performed by *Rudolf Buchbinder*:










You're right, HBtC: There is a joyful, _dancing_ quality to Buchbinder's playing.

This set's going on my "to get" list.


----------



## JACE

Itullian said:


> FWIW, My favorite Haydn sonatas.


I have some of McCabe's Haydn on vinyl. I've enjoyed what I've heard. :cheers:


----------



## csacks

Aaron Copland, Appalachian Spring. Copland himself conducting Boston Symphonic Orchestra. This is very innovative music indeed!!!


----------



## jim prideaux

advice sought-cannot judge which recording of the Schumann cello concerto to purchase-it is not a work I have any previous experience of and with little knowledge am uncertain-having said that I really do want to give it a major 'whirl'!


----------



## joen_cph

Itullian said:


> FWIW, My favorite Haydn sonatas.


His old complete Nielsen piano works is very good. I´d love to hear his Haydn some time.


----------



## JACE

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Prokofiev: Selections from "Romeo & Juliet" / Lazar Berman*


----------



## MagneticGhost

jim prideaux said:


> advice sought-cannot judge which recording of the Schumann cello concerto to purchase-it is not a work I have any previous experience of and with little knowledge am uncertain-having said that I really do want to give it a major 'whirl'!


I find this exquisite. Lovely phrasing. No wallowing. Full bodied.
Also featuring some fine Schumann miniatures.


----------



## realdealblues

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

View attachment 57709


Rudolf Barshai/WDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the *two part version* of Das Klagende Lied on the disc. Personally I prefer the earlier three part version because in my view the original part one was one of the most astonishing and ambitious pieces of music Mahler ever created and it gives a really gargantuan quality to the work which is less apparent in the shorter version. I am really enjoying this version though, but I like to think of it as a sort of "separate" (but related) work to the original version.


Have you heard the _original_ original version, with the unrevised versions of parts 2 and 3? It's far wilder than the revision.

There are only two recordings I'm aware of, Nagano on Erato and Jurowski with the London Philharmonic on a DVD. The latter also comes with Wagner's Parsifal prelude and Berg's Three Orchestral Pieces (a great performance, too!).


----------



## Orfeo

hpowders said:


> See what you started? Just don't also yell "FIRE!!" in a crowded movie theater!!!


Don't yell fire in a crowded movie theatre ayy.
ummmmm....
:devil:


----------



## BartokPizz

*Beethoven: Symphonies #1 and 6; Egmont Overture*
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Middle SQs. w. ESQ (rec.1994/5).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven - Grosse Fuge
SO MUCH FUGUE.


----------



## hpowders

dholling said:


> Don't yell fire in a crowded movie theatre.
> ummmmm....
> :devil:


Especially the movie theater my friends and I usually go to on 42nd Street-the one that features scantily clad female classical soloists.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 205 "Destroy, burst, shatter the tomb"

Dramma per Musica, for the Birthday of Augustus Friedrich Müller, a Professor at Leipzig University - Leipzig, 1725

Peter Schreier, cond.


----------



## ptr

joen_cph said:


> what do you think about his own recordings? It´s been quite a while since I heard some, but I prefer others, I think.


Generally I agree, but it is always interesting to hear the composer play his own compositions.. Medtner is often compared to Rachmaninov, but I think of the late romantic composer pianists Rachmaninov is a giant in comparison! (Even seen only as a composer!)

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
András Schiff, piano

The first of two Schiff performances and still the best piano version in my opinion.
Keith Jarrett runs a close second.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahlerian said:


> Have you heard the _original_ original version, with the unrevised versions of parts 2 and 3? It's far wilder than the revision.
> 
> There are only two recordings I'm aware of, Nagano on Erato and Jurowski with the London Philharmonic on a DVD. The latter also comes with Wagner's Parsifal prelude and Berg's Three Orchestral Pieces (a great performance, too!).


No I don't believe I have, but I'll be on the lookout now.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bent Sorensen: Violin Concerto "Sterbende Gärten" (Rebecca Hirsch/Segerstam)


----------



## Albert7

Listening slowly after this long Morton Feldman spiel yesterday to something lighter... Elina Garanca's first (I think) album called Arie Favorite:

First three tracks are incredible!


----------



## ptr

*Chiharu Hanaoka* - Marmelo/Pluie dans la rue (Bellwood Records)
*Ryosuke Hatanaka* (1922-2012) - 9 Preludes: No.7 in D flat major / *Kunihiko Hashimoto* (1904-1949) - Three Piano Pieces / Odori / Grandmother / Transhumanisme / Little Waltz / *Kiyoshi Nobutoki* (1887-1965) - Starlight Fading / 6 Variations on "The Song of the Graduation Ceremony" / 14 Folksongs of North-Eastern Japan / *Ryosuke Hatanaka* (1922-2012) - 25. Marmelo (Solo Piano Version)









Chiharu Hanaoka, piano

Fairly simple easy going piano pieces, not without a large portion of French and Russian late romantic flavours (mostly sparkling of Debussy!), occasionally with a hint of the land of the rising sun!

/ptr


----------



## Autocrat

Via Spotify:









Symphony 1 has that element of naivete that many S1s seem to have, I really like this disk.


----------



## Morimur

*Jan Vogler | The Knights - Experience; Live from New York (Jacobsen)*


----------



## Autocrat

Vaneyes said:


> For *Webern* birthday (1883).


I really want this.


----------



## Blake

Brautigam plays a few of Haydn's keyboard concerti. So very nice.


----------



## ptr

*edition musikFabrik* 01 - Sprechgesänge (Wergo)
*Jonathan Harvey* - Sprechgesang / *Beat Furrer* - recitativo / *Georges Aperghis* - Babil / *Unsuk Chin* - Cantatrix Sopranica







.








Peter Veale, oboe & English horn / Salome Kammer, voice / Carl Rosman, clarinet / Anu and Piia Komsi, soprano / David Cordier, countertenor; Ensemble musikFabrik u. Stefan Asbury / Sian Edwards / Beat Furrer / Peter Rundel

Ich libe sprechgesang!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras _Swan Lake _suite









Rostropovich _Sleeping Beauty _suite









Svetlanov _Tempest_


----------



## Mahlerian

ptr said:


> *edition musikFabrik* 01 - Sprechgesänge (Wergo)
> *Jonathan Harvey* - Sprechgesang / *Beat Furrer* - recitativo / *Georges Aperghis* - Babil / *Unsuk Chin* - Cantatrix Sopranica
> 
> View attachment 57722
> .
> View attachment 57723
> 
> 
> Peter Veale, oboe & English horn / Salome Kammer, voice / Carl Rosman, clarinet / Anu and Piia Komsi, soprano / David Cordier, countertenor; Ensemble musikFabrik u. Stefan Asbury / Sian Edwards / Beat Furrer / Peter Rundel
> 
> Ich libe sprechgesang!
> 
> /ptr


How are the Chin and Harvey works on that disc? I haven't heard them before.


----------



## Tristan

*Hummel* - Sappho von Mitilene, Op. 68 (Suite)









Loving this late classical/early Romantic ballet. Wish there was more Hummel ballet music out there, or Hummel music in general


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Polonaises, Op. 26; Op. 40; Polonaise in F-Sharp minor, Op. 44; Polonaise in A-Flat Major, Op. 53 'Héroïque' (Garrick Ohlsson).









Ohlsson is great here, imo.


----------



## Kieran

Alfred Brendel's at the pudding mix, making the Waldstein sonata sound both fleshy and spiritual. Must have listened to it 5 times this evening, pausing and rewinding the good bits, which is all of it...


----------



## DavidA

Lehar Merry Widow Karajan


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a spectacular SACD from EMI Japan. I didn't think EMI was capable of recording with such clarity, warmth, and weight. It's a live recording in Berlin Philarmonie Hall (presumably...all of the notes are in Japanese!), so maybe that helped rather than using a studio. I love the completed 4th movement--it's quite dark and contrapuntal at times, but it ends in a blaze of glory. Rattle and his BPO boys do it all justice.


For those of you who are interested, here is a lecture by Simon Rattle about the reconstructed 4th movement:

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/2516-2


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

JACE said:


> Following HaydnBearstheClock's lead. Now listening to *Haydn's Piano Sonata in E Major, Hob. 16/31*, as performed by *Rudolf Buchbinder*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, HBtC: There is a joyful, _dancing_ quality to Buchbinder's playing.
> 
> This set's going on my "to get" list.


Very glad you liked the playing, JACE. I love that 2nd movement in this sonata - both contrapuntal and expressive.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Piano Concerti 14, 23, 25, w. Moravec/Czech CO/PO/Vlach (rec.1973/4).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

jim prideaux said:


> advice sought-cannot judge which recording of the Schumann cello concerto to purchase-it is not a work I have any previous experience of and with little knowledge am uncertain-having said that I really do want to give it a major 'whirl'!


I'd go with Jacqueline Du Pré - hard to beat her interpretations, imo.


----------



## SimonNZ

ptr said:


> *edition musikFabrik* 01 - Sprechgesänge (Wergo)
> *Jonathan Harvey* - *Sprechgesang* / *Beat Furrer* - recitativo / *Georges Aperghis* - Babil / *Unsuk Chin* - Cantatrix Sopranica
> 
> View attachment 57722
> .
> View attachment 57723
> 
> 
> Peter Veale, oboe & English horn / Salome Kammer, voice / Carl Rosman, clarinet / Anu and Piia Komsi, soprano / David Cordier, countertenor; Ensemble musikFabrik u. Stefan Asbury / Sian Edwards / Beat Furrer / Peter Rundel
> 
> Ich libe sprechgesang!
> 
> /ptr


Is "Sprechgesang" the same as "Speakings" - or is that a different work entirely?


----------



## Vaneyes

Autocrat said:


> I really want this{MLP Dorati's Webern, Schoenberg, Berg}.


If only for Helga's scream.


----------



## Vaneyes

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening slowly after this long Morton Feldman spiel yesterday to something lighter... Elina Garanca's first (I think) album called Arie Favorite:
> 
> First three tracks are incredible!
> 
> View attachment 57717


Could we have sultry, please.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to some Music recorded from BBC Radio 3. Julia Fischer is performer of the week!

Respighi Poema Autunnale

Prokofiev Violin Concerto no.1 in D


----------



## Bruce

I've chosen some relatively recent music for today.

Finally getting to Schönberg's First Chamber Symphony, as conducted by Simon Rattle and the BPO.









Far and away the best recording I've heard of this. For me, it still needs a little work, but I'm beginning to find the sense in it.

Then on to Ligeti - Atmospheres by Bernstein and the NYPO.









Mosolov - Iron Foundry (which I found at 




and finishing up with Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor
Ilya Grubin on the violin, Igor Golovchin conducts the Moscow Symphony Capella of Russia









Yes, it's another of those Amazon super bargains.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin - Piano Sonatas 5 - 10*
Maria Lettberg (piano) [Capriccio, 2007]










*Gloria Coates
String Quartets No. 1, 2 & 8
String Quartet No. 7 (with Organ)*
Kreuzer Quartet [Naxos, 2012]

Singular!


----------



## Morimur

*Kim Kashkashian | Robert Levin - Songs from Spain & Argentina (Asturiana)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Whew, relieved...thought it was Kardashian.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> Whew, relieved...thought it was Kardashian.


In which case I assure you that she'd be blowing some type of flute.


----------



## Weston

Tonight's program is brazen.

*Magle: The Hope for Brass, Organ, Percussion & Choir*
Ib Myrner - The Royal Danish Naval Band / Mikael Garnæs - The Choir of the Reformed Church / Frederik Magle, organ









I'll probably need new speakers now, but it was worth it!

*Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 50*
Neeme Järvi / London Philharmonic Orchestra / Geoffrey Tozer, piano









For hpowders. I have the PC Nos 1 and 3, but not the No. 2, so I'm streaming this on Spotify. I can see what all the fuss is about. It's been puzzling to me for a few years how under-appreciated Medtner is.

There are amazing polyrhythms in the last movement even Brahms would have been proud of. It sounds a lot like Brahms in some ways, if Brahms had been a lot more over the top.

(I also accidentally listened to the last movement of the Concerto No. 1 because straight lines are no longer straight for my aging eyes and I pressed the wrong play button.)

*
Randall Snyder: Namdaemun for orchestra*
Ruben Silva / Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra









This is from the Music from 6 Continents series I had asked about elsewhere a while back. I was undecided about these composers of (not too challenging) contemporary orchestral works, afraid they were little more than soundtrack composer wannabes. I'm not sure why I thought that, or if it matters. I've enjoyed what I've heard so far, and that _is _what matters.

This one is exotic, featuring lots of brass and explosive percussion too, and it waxes into a hedonistic Watusi-like jazzy jam in the middle. But I have to say it suffers from lack of contrast. It needs to wind down a bit here and there. The recapitulation of the opening exotic theme is very satisfying however.

Great early night of listening all around.


----------



## George O

Nicolas Medtner (1880-1951):

Sonate-Ballade in F sharp, op 27

Sonata Minacciosa ("Sonate Orageuse") in F minor, op 53, no 2

Four Skazki, op 26

Malcolm Binns, piano

on Pearl (Kent, England), from 1976


----------



## senza sordino

jim prideaux said:


> advice sought-cannot judge which recording of the Schumann cello concerto to purchase-it is not a work I have any previous experience of and with little knowledge am uncertain-having said that I really do want to give it a major 'whirl'!


In my collection I have this CD of the Schumann. And coupled with two other lovely cello concerti: Saint Säens and Lalo


----------



## Vaneyes

BA Zimmermann: Tratto II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6ju2N6-XzUQ#t=27


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> I've chosen some relatively recent music for today.
> 
> Finally getting to Schönberg's First Chamber Symphony, as conducted by Simon Rattle and the BPO.
> 
> View attachment 57732
> 
> 
> Far and away the best recording I've heard of this. For me, it still needs a little work, but I'm beginning to find the sense in it.


Glad I could help. I prefer the original chamber version myself, but I've found that people who aren't used to Schoenberg find the thicker large orchestra more palatable (there's also a version by Webern for Pierrot ensemble of flute, clarinet, violin, cello, and piano). Maybe after you come to know the work you could go back to the original and see how much your perceptions have changed.


----------



## brotagonist

Schumann's Cello Concerto is a hit today  I will join in with Maisky, Bernstein, Wien:

Part 1 (movement 1)
Part 2 (movements 2 & 3)

It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Johannes Brahms - Symphony No.1 - Wiener Philharmoniker - Bernstein - 1981






I have a feeling tonight might be a Brahms night...


----------



## D Smith

Since this work was mentioned earlier, I listened to Schumann's Cello Concerto performed by Du Pre/Barenboim tonight. It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

To my knowledge, Varèse didnt compose a huge amount of music, so this CD constitutes as quite a lot of his music.....it's so cool and Boulez makes them sound stunning!


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to Berman off-and-on all day. 










*Lazar Berman - Encores*
Works by Rachmaninov, Scriabin, Chopin, Prokofiev, et al

Plus this:








*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*
Disc 6 - Piano Sonatas No. 21 "Waldstein"; No. 23 "Appassionata"; No. 24; No. 25 "Les Adieux"


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Viola Concerto in B Flat, BI. 547

Giuseppe Bruno conducting the Orchestra del Conservatorio di La Spezia -- Fabrizio Merlini, viola


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms 1st symphony was wonderful. Especially the third and fourth movements. There was a beautiful french horn section in there.

So on to...

Brahms - Symphony No. 2 - Wiener Philharmoniker - Leonard Bernstein - 1982 .


----------



## senza sordino

Earlier today I heard
Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite and Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta








Prokofiev Violin Sonatas, and Five melodies for violin








and I just listened to Schumann, Lalo and Saint Säens Cello Concerti. I only recommended the CD to JP a few posts ago, I hadn't actually listened to it. I did while I prepared and ate dinner.


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Glad I could help. I prefer the original chamber version myself, but I've found that people who aren't used to Schoenberg find the thicker large orchestra more palatable (there's also a version by Webern for Pierrot ensemble of flute, clarinet, violin, cello, and piano). Maybe after you come to know the work you could go back to the original and see how much your perceptions have changed.


I hope to compare the recording by Rattle to some of the others I have, especially the original chamber version--I have a recording of this by Herrewege which I think sounds quite good. But I'm also interested now in returning to the first recording I had ever heard, that of Mehta and the LAPO. I'm looking forward to some further explorations of this intriguing work, and thank you again for the recommendation.


----------



## Bruce

I'm going for a variety of organ works tonight, beginning with

*Mendelssohn* - Organ Sonati, Op. 65, Nos. 4 & 5, Thomas Murry playing the organ

*Couperin* - Offertoire sur les grands jeux, Gaston Litaize playing

*Pachelbe*l - Partita in G, "Werde munter, mein Gemute" - Kirsten Hellman playing

*Enrico Bossi* (1861 - 1925) - Etude symphonique, Op. 78 - Simon Preston playing

*Georg Leyding* (1664 - 1710) - Praeludium in C - Friedhelm Flamme

*Georg Böhm* (1661 - 1733) - Variations on "Herr Jesus Christ, dich zu uns wend" - Lawrence Moe

*Hindemith* - Organ Sonata No. 1 - George Baker (Just to mix things up a bit)

and finishing with that mighty Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582 played by Virgil Fox


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Respighi: _Violin Sonata in B Minor_










_Gaspard de la nuit_



















The 1978 _ Tamara _ originally on Melodiya and re-mastered by BMG with Svetlanov is Balakirev at his most splendid. The atmospheric clarity (for an Eastern Bloc recording) is remarkable. The strings and horns absolute soar. The exotic slower sections with the strings have a wonderful Russian allure and Svetlanov builds up and cascades the climaxes with exhilarating majesty. The plush sonorities and precise rhythmic playing of the USSR Symphony Orchestra under his baton is something to behold. Fantastic in every way.


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven Sonatas for Violin and Piano* performed by *Renaud Capuçon* and *Frank Braley*.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

.Brahms, Symphony Nr 3 F Dur op 90 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker .


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Jean-Philippe Collard* play music by *Rachmaninov*:










Disc 1: 
- Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini [w/ Plasson & the Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse]
- Variations on a Theme of Corelli
- Piano Sonata No. 2
- Preludes (2)


----------



## brotagonist

Guess what!? I'm still, or again, actually, listening to the Roussel Symphonies (Janowski) album. I'm determined to finish up with it tonight, since I've got the first disc of Honegger's symphonies set started, too. Oh, my, there is so much music!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.15 in F Major, KV 633

Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## Oliver

Erbarme Dich from Bach's St Matthew Passion, by the English Baroque Soloists. 

Listened to the whole passion about 10 or so times and always find myself humming that violin part. Damn


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> I hope to compare the recording by Rattle to some of the others I have, especially the original chamber version--I have a recording of this by Herrewege which I think sounds quite good. But I'm also interested now in returning to the first recording I had ever heard, that of Mehta and the LAPO. I'm looking forward to some further explorations of this intriguing work, and thank you again for the recommendation.


Actually, the Herreweghe is the Webern version I mentioned (if it's the one I'm thinking of; I don't think he recorded any more Schoenberg besides the disc I have). The Mehta one is Schoenberg's original for 15 solo instruments. More recently, others have arranged the work for piano solo, medium-sized orchestra, and other ensembles. It's become one of his most frequently performed works, which I'm sure would have pleased him greatly, given how much he loved it (though he loved all of his works).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jascha Heifetz *

Disc 14*Tchaikovsky* - Trio In A-Minor, Op.50
Piano Trio, Op. 50 in A Minor


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Triple Concerto - Richter, Rostropovich, Oistrakh, Karajan

probably followed by the Brahms Double Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
To warm the heart .

*Renée Fleming* and *Bryn Terfel* 
Under the stars


----------



## SimonNZ

Gloria Coates' String Quartet No.7 - Kreutzer Quartet, with Philip Adams, organ

I keep specifying "Gloria Coates" on the Quartets thread, so as not to be confused with Eric Coates, only to now realize that Eric didn't write any quartets.

"Coates" it is, then.


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 (Pollini); Stravinsky: Threni (Strav. cond.)


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian said:


> How are the Chin and Harvey works on that disc? I haven't heard them before.


The Harvey, is quite flowing (FTI, the Sprechstimnme, is not for voice but Oboe/Engslish horn), very much high pitched voice conflicting low pitched vioces; recognicable from say Body mandala or Time pieces.

The Chin piece is not unlike "Akrostichon-Wortspiel", in parts even more intence. The Komsi sisters are true virtuosi!



SimonNZ said:


> Is "Sprechgesang" the same as "Speakings" - or is that a different work entirely?


I think they are different, but I don't have the aeon CD at hand to check!

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This music is completely new to me. I think I like it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Zhou Long's Postures - Andreas Haefliger, piano, Lan Shui, cond.

European Premiere from the 2014 Proms


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/38; Piano Sonata in E Major, Hob. 16/31 (Rudolf Buchbinder).


----------



## aleazk

*Harold Shapero* - _Four-Hand Sonata for Piano_

*Irving Fine* - _Music for Piano_

Very refreshing American neoclassicism from the forties.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderfully heartfelt performances by the late lamented Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, who died far too young.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hanspeter Kyburz's The Voynich Cipher Manuscript - Klangforum Wien, SWR Stuttgart Vocal Ensemble


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter in Schubert, Bartok, Szymanowski, and Prokofiev; Salonen conducting "Helix"

Too much coughing in the Richter and I can't stand the applause at the end of Salonen's piece, but other than that no complaints.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Symphony No. 3 in A minor, 'Scottish' (Franz Welser-Möst; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









A very good interpretation, imo.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Today I'm starting at op. 18 (3 songs for voice, E flat clarinet and guitar) and going on to the end hopefully. I particularly love his op. 18 (maybe it's because I'm a guitarist)


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini : Madama Butterfly.
Gheorghiu/ Kaufmann/ Pappanao *

One of her better recordings and *Jonas Kaufmann *is stunning.


----------



## Jeff W

Day 4 of the Christmas Retail Siege of 2014. The forces of Christmas music let up slightly last night, or so it seems...









Leading off the counter offensive was Beethoven and his Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2. Beethoven enlisted the forces of Steven Lubin, who played the Pianoforte and Christopher Hogwood who brought in his Academy of Ancient Music. Wonderful versions of the concertos. I don't know if I'll want to go back to hearing these on modern instruments after hearing this!









To give Ludwig a rest, Wolfgang stepped up and delivered four more Piano Concertos for my listening pleasure. No. 24, 25, 26 and 27. Geza Anda playing the solo piano while conducting the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the piano. Good recordings of all, but I am in search of Mozart's Piano Concertos on period instruments.









Called in the big guns next and Richard Strauss delivered with 'Also Sprach Zarathustra' and 'Ein Heldenleben'. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









Reiner and the CSO kept up their A game and kept me sane with Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Scheherazade'. I've come to the conclusion that this is my favorite recording of 'Scheherazade'.









To round out the listening to stay sane, I went back to Beethoven. This time I picked his Symphony No. 1 and No. 3 'Eroica'. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. I've come to prefer my Beethoven on period instruments, but I still enjoy Beethoven on modern instruments.

My sanity may have slipped slightly after hearing 'Jingle Bells' one too many times. I'm much better now though!


----------



## Morimur

*J.S. Bach: Oster-Oratorium (Collegium Vocale / Herreweghe)*


----------



## pmsummer

LA SULTANNE
*François Couperin*
Jay Bernfeld; viola da gamba
Skip Sempé; harpsichord
Capriccio Stravagante

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## bejart

Francesco Barsanti (ca.1690-1772): Flute Sonata in C Minor, Op.1, No.4

Arcadia: Christoph Ehrsam, flute -- Eunice Brandao, viola -- Attilio Cremonesi, harpsichord


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ending the day with my favourite song cycle plus some other stuff. Again Boulez!


----------



## George O

another record from the Alkan Project

Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888):

featuring
Sonatine, op 61

Ronald Smith, piano

on Arabesque (NYC), from 1984
first issued on EMI in 1971


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Balakirev: Symphony No. 1; Symphonic Poem "Russia" / Svetlanov, The Philharmonia (Hyperion)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

CD1 which includes my favourite piece of Christmas music ever, _In terra pax_, though I prefer the hard to come by version by Richard Hickox, with soloists John Shirley-Quirk and Norma Burrowes to this one conducted by David Hill
CD1 also includes _Dies Natalis_ and _For St Cecilia_, which are both conducted by Hickox, and feature Philip Langridge as the tenor soloist.


----------



## Vasks

_A Hungarian production of Rossini's masterpiece_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Scelsi- String quartet 3 (1963)
Ablinger- Verkündigung for flute, tenor sax, and piano (1990)
Poppe- ÖI for ensemble (2004)
Karkowski- Nerve Cell_0 for cello and electronics (2012)


----------



## scratchgolf

Enjoying my new love of Italian Opera. This morning it's 
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

It helps that I have a large basement with a gondola and a vault.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert: Impromptus.*
*Arthur and Lucas Jussen*


----------



## realdealblues

Bizet: Carmen

View attachment 57772


Leonard Bernstein/The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra
The Manhattan Opera Chorus
Marilyn Horne, James McCracken, Tom Krause, Adriana Maliponte

I decided to dig back into the big DG Bernstein box and grabbed this one last night. I've only heard Carmen (the full opera) a few times. I've never watched a video of it. I've never read along with the libretto. I know the general plot synopsis and that's about all.

I like the music from the Orchestral Suites, but I honestly find several spots from the full opera rather annoying. Especially when the kids are singing. I know this is a pretty popular opera and some people love it to death, but so far in just "listening" to it, I've just been underwhelmed. One day I'll watch a DVD and actually see what's going on.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to Karajan's Sibelius symphonies 1 and 6

To be honest I dont think he got to grips with no 1 Its a bit pedestrian but...oh boy, the 6th, Bang on Herbie Baby... yeah!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Britten* death day (1976).


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Actually, the Herreweghe is the Webern version I mentioned (if it's the one I'm thinking of; I don't think he recorded any more Schoenberg besides the disc I have). The Mehta one is Schoenberg's original for 15 solo instruments. More recently, others have arranged the work for piano solo, medium-sized orchestra, and other ensembles. It's become one of his most frequently performed works, which I'm sure would have pleased him greatly, given how much he loved it (though he loved all of his works).


Yes, I see. My copy of the Herreweghe was purchased and downloaded, and did not come with any notes, but a bit of searching the web reveals that it is indeed the recording is indeed a transcription by Webern, who did a great job.

As for my recording by Mehta, I no longer have the Lp which this originally appeared on. I'll have to give this a closer hearing. As I recall, the Lp indicated Mehta conducting the LAPO, and I never listened closely enough to it to determine the forces used. I was too busy trying to make sense out of the music itself.

But I find such information very useful; it will direct my attention more closely to the work, and I'll no doubt pick up some additional details.


----------



## Bruce

aleazk said:


> *Harold Shapero* - _Four-Hand Sonata for Piano_
> 
> *Irving Fine* - _Music for Piano_
> 
> Very refreshing American neoclassicism from the forties.


I've not heard Shapero's work--in fact, I've heard precious little by this composer. But the Music by Irving Fine is some truly fine piano music. One of my favorites from that era of American composition!


----------



## Mahlerian

Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Finnur Bjarnason, Henk Neven, Véronique Gens, Anna Maria Panzarella, Les Talens Lyriques, cond. Rousset









I agree with others that some of the dance choreography was bizarre, but I didn't actually mind the minimalist sets used here, and the musical side of things was excellent.

Copland: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Symphonic Ode, Short Symphony, Statements for Orchestra
Aaron Copland, piano
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein; London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Copland









The Short Symphony is one of my favorite Copland works.


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> *Schubert: Impromptus.*
> *Arthur and Lucas Jussen*


??? Are these arranged for 4 hands or do they take turns playing them?


----------



## fjf

Powerful.....


----------



## JACE

Badinerie said:


> Listening to Karajan's Sibelius symphonies 1 and 6
> 
> To be honest I dont think he got to grips with no 1 Its a bit pedestrian but...oh boy, the 6th, Bang on Herbie Baby... yeah!


Will have to re-listen to that HvK Sibelius Sixth. I have a library loaner copy at home right now. 

BTW: for my money, the best Sibelius Firsts are by Stokowski/National PO and Barbirolli/Hallé.


----------



## maestro267

*Liszt*: Hungaria
BBC Philharmonic/Noseda

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major (Eroica)
Philadelphia Orchestra/Muti


----------



## Badinerie

JACE said:


> Will have to re-listen to that HvK Sibelius Sixth. I have a library loaner copy at home right now.
> 
> BTW: for my money, the best Sibelius Firsts are by Stokowski/National PO and Barbirolli/Hallé.


Sir John yep! not forgetting Anthony Collins LSO and Neeme Jarvi GSO and erm.. Alexander Gibson SNO...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

realdealblues said:


> Bizet: Carmen
> 
> View attachment 57772
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra
> The Manhattan Opera Chorus
> Marilyn Horne, James McCracken, Tom Krause, Adriana Maliponte
> 
> I decided to dig back into the big DG Bernstein box and grabbed this one last night. I've only heard Carmen (the full opera) a few times. I've never watched a video of it. I've never read along with the libretto. I know the general plot synopsis and that's about all.
> 
> I like the music from the Orchestral Suites, but I honestly find several spots from the full opera rather annoying. Especially when the kids are singing. I know this is a pretty popular opera and some people love it to death, but so far in just "listening" to it, I've just been underwhelmed. One day I'll watch a DVD and actually see what's going on.


Try Callas and follow the libretto. You might be surprised. It's a lot more than just some colourful faux Spanish music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I don't much care for the second disc and the soupy Hollywood choral arrangements, but the first one with Dimitri Alexeev on the pianos is pure gold, Hendricks in fabulous voice. Highly recommended.


----------



## JACE

Yesterday, it was Lazar Berman. Today, it's BORIS Berman.










*Prokofiev: Visions fugitives; Sarcasms; Tales Of An Old Grandmother; Sonata No. 7*
Just now listening to the _Visions fugitives_ (such a magnificent, evocative title!).


----------



## fjf

Great Sviatoslav!!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
András Schiff, piano

I compared all three and the first of the two performances by András Schiff is the most satisfying for me-perfect tempos-never too fast or slow, gorgeous piano tone, no pedal.

Gustav Leonhardt gives a rock-steady old-fashioned ("slow" by today's standards) performance which I love.

Kenneth Weiss produces a swifter harpsichord performance which seems to be today's norm.

For me then, it's Schiff on top, followed by Leonhardt and third place goes to Weiss.


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> View attachment 57787
> 
> 
> Great Sviatoslav!!


So sorry I never got to hear him "live" when I lived in NYC. He gave a legendary series of Carnegie Hall performances and I didn't even try to get a ticket. Dumb!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 5, w. VPO/LB (rec.1987).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## JACE

Listening to this again:










*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 / John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*

This is right up there with Kertész's D7.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony 5, w. VPO/LB (rec.1987).


I hope he's warm enough.


----------



## BartokPizz

BartokPizz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies #1 and 6; Egmont Overture*
> George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra


Listening again now to the Pastoral. Growing convinced that Szell and Cleveland own this symphony.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> I also listened to a giant of a piece: La Monte Young's Well Tuned Piano. No, not the whole thing: maybe an hour of it.
> 
> This is a one of a kind meteor from another world. Heavenly mists and crystals, water, forests, light.


Have you heard any piano pieces by Easley Blackwood? 12 Microtonal Etudes?


----------



## JACE

BartokPizz said:


> Listening again now to the Pastoral. Growing convinced that *Szell and Cleveland own this symphony*.


Phew. That's a tough one. Can ANYONE corner the market on a Beethoven symphony?!?!? 

Thinking about other famous Pastoral recordings...

What about *Walter*?

What about *Böhm*?

What about *Scherchen*?

What about [_myriad conductors-other-than-Szell here_]?

Besides, I think Szell's _Eroica_ is the best one in that cycle!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Phew. That's a tough one. Can ANYONE corner the market on a Beethoven symphony?!?!?
> 
> Thinking about other famous Pastoral recordings...
> 
> What about *Walter*?
> 
> What about *Böhm*?
> 
> What about *Scherchen*?
> 
> What about [_myriad conductors-other-than-Szell here_]?
> 
> Besides, I think Szell's _Eroica_ is the best one in that cycle!


Yeah. Walter was great with the Pastoral. Bernstein/VPO is a great performance too!


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Copland: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Symphonic Ode, Short Symphony, Statements for Orchestra
> Aaron Copland, piano
> New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein; London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Copland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Short Symphony is one of my favorite Copland works.


Mine, too. I first heard this in its form as a sextet for clarinet, piano and string quartet, though this was a later transcription of the symphony. I don't care for it in the chamber form, but the use of the full orchestra makes it a very attractive piece. IMO.

I'm amused at two of the comments appearing in the review of the symphony appearing in the New York Times after its New York premier with Stokowski conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra:

_There is little to be said about the work, since it is all so manufactured and uncommunicative that it never gets anywhere in particular and leaves the impression of futile fragmentariness in general. . . . But, unless one had the score before him, it was next to impossible to tell how many of the seemingly false entrances were actually correct and intentional in the cacophonous maze of intricacies. _


----------



## Bruce

I'm starting my afternoon with a few diverse works.

*Lutoslawski *- Symphony No. 1, the composer conducting the Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra

*MacDowell *- Forgotten Fairy Tales, Op. 4 - James Barbagallo (piano)

*J. C. Bach* - Piano Sonata in C minor, Op. 17, No. 2 - Ian Hobson (piano)


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> _There is little to be said about the work, since it is all so manufactured and uncommunicative that it never gets anywhere in particular and leaves the impression of futile fragmentariness in general. . . . But, unless one had the score before him, it was next to impossible to tell how many of the seemingly false entrances were actually correct and intentional in the cacophonous maze of intricacies. _


Sheesh. He took off the kid gloves, didn't he?


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 206 "Glide, O sparkling waves and murmur softly"

Dramma per Musica, for the Birthday of Augusus III - Leipzig, 1736

Andre Rieu (père), cond.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Misato Mochizuki's Homeobox, concert for piano and violin (2001, rev. 2003), but only the 6' available on the pianist's web:

http://www.christophgrund.de/Audio.htm


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## dgee

SilverSurfer said:


> Misato Mochizuki's Homeobox, concert for piano and violin (2001, rev. 2003), but only the 6' available on the pianist's web:
> 
> http://www.christophgrund.de/Audio.htm


Neat site - plenty of interesting tidbits and some names I hadn't heard before


----------



## Autocrat

Commuting with Spotify and Charles Ives. First up:








Symphony #2 - yeah nah. It's just too folksy for me. However, the other short piece on the disk are very interesting, and the playing and recording are very good.









Symphony #3 - labelling it a symphony is a bit of a stretch, but whatever. Again, not really in my sphere of Like, I prefer some of the other works in the disk.

I'm going to press on with Ives, but the Symphonies have, to this point, not sold me.


----------



## fjf

Mozart on the fortepiano tonight. Delightful!.


----------



## omega

*Scriabin*
_Piano Sonatas 1, 6 and 8
Four Pieces_
Vladimir Ashkenazy








*Mahler*
_Symphony n°4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker | Renée Fleming


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Piano Concerto 1 (Argerich/Abbado); Nocturnes (Arrau)


----------



## BartokPizz

JACE said:


> Phew. That's a tough one. Can ANYONE corner the market on a Beethoven symphony?!?!?
> 
> Thinking about other famous Pastoral recordings...


I have heard Walter (and many others), although not Bohm or Scherchen. I think Szell and Cleveland's extraordinary talent for bringing out inner orchestral detail makes them ideal for the Pastoral. I have heard no other Pastoral that shimmers quite like this one.

I also enjoy the Eroica from this cycle, as well as 4,7,9.... The only one that disappoints me in this cycle is 8.


----------



## Balthazar

*Marc-André Hamelin* plays *Chopin*.


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Benjamin Britten today. I listened to his 3 string quartets beautifully performed by the Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No 3 
This really does seem like a great value set, prior to purchasing these I was not familiar with the third symphony. I am pleased to say this is not the case now


----------



## Albert7

Just finished listening to the latest album by Elina Garanca with some spine tingling spiritual songs:









A must buy for sure... especially for the holidays listen to Adam's Cantique De Noel... So exquisite.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sibelius*: Symphony 1, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1981), Halle O./Barbirolli (rec.1966).

Two leading Sibelius conductors spar. Previously, I had equal respect for these recs...occasionally playing one or the other. Close comparative listens has now produced a preference. HvK. Deciding points were urgency, attacks, timpani emphasis. The detail that Sir John displays, is there, too. For example, compare the Berlin and Halle bowing at about the five-minute mark of the second movement.

Neither rec. is an engineering marvel, but even early digital does HvK a service, as well as a 2001 remastering.


----------



## Janspe

Listening to *Beethoven's Violin Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 30 #1*, as played by Isabelle Faust and Alexander Melnikov on their recent CD (Harmonia Mundi) that has the complete ten sonatas.









I love this sonata so much! The middle adagio is such a lovely movement that I just can't get enough of it.

Up next, the C minor sonata of the same set...


----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Sonata in C for 'Cello & Piano, op 65
(written for Rostropovich)

Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Sonata for 'Cello & Piano

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Benjamin Britten, piano

10-inch on Decca (London), from 1962


----------



## hpowders

Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2
Nikolai Demidenko
BBC Scottish Orchestra
Jerzy Maksymiuk

My Medtner fix for this evening.


----------



## Alfacharger

I haven't played this in a very long time. Scored for strings, two pianos and a boat load of percussion it packs quite a punch. Dies Irae is quoted in the scherzo and the final movement.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 11 in F# minor
Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 14 in F minor
Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 22 in G minor
Nachtstucke Op. 23*
Bernd Glemser (Piano) [Naxos, 1994 / 1997]

Some textural relief from string quartets tonight...


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Six Partitas (Schiff) (2 CD)*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My favourite work by Stravinsky is last on this disc (Symphony in 3 movements). Boulez does a great version of it. I like it better than the version I already have of Rattle conducting.


----------



## D Smith

Some Beethoven as a respite from all the string quartets, from my favorite all-around cycle - Masur/Leipzig Gewandhaus, Symphonies 4 and 7. I love this set because when I listen to it everything is as it should be. No idiosyncrasies or unusual interpretations. Just pure Beethoven. And Masur conducts at the speed I want to hear the symphonies played at. His reading of the Seventh is by far my favorite. The orchestra and sound are both brilliant.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in G Major

Stamic Quartet: Viteslav Cernoch and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Alfacharger

A slow, deliberate but very thrilling Mahler 7th.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^^even though it's my favourite Mahler symphony.....I can't bring myself to give it a "like" because of the recording. 

But still, what a fantastic symphony, I'll tell you that instead.


----------



## George O

Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951): Verklärte Nicht

Edward Elgar (1857-1934): Introduction and Allegro

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Prelude and Fugue

Chamber Orchestra of Lausanne / Victor Desarzens

on Westminster (NYC), from 1964


----------



## Weston

*Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8*
Trio Kairos








Nice. Ranks almost with the first cello concerto.

*Martinu: Cello Sonata No. 2, H. 286*
Christian Benda, cello / Sebastian Benda, piano









Whoo - ! That 2nd movement is hypnotic. Martinu should top my list of favorite 20th century composers -- if I could only remember to include him. However this is one of those noisy string recordings with a lot of bow hiss or snurfling sinus drainage or something. It's distracting.

*
Debussy: Sonate en trio, for flute, viola & harp, L. 137*
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center









Can it get any more classical than this, with these mythical instruments and (I'm guessing) modal scales? One can picture Pan cavorting in woodland scenes. If only it were warm enough for woodland scenes at the moment!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is one of the Mahler symphonies that I don't seem to know as well as most of the others. But I like it a lot. First time listening to Boulez's take.


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up today with:

MacDowell - Piano Sonata No. 3 in G minor, Op. 50 played by Yoriko Takahashi









I find MacDowell's four piano sonati to be fine examples of American Romanticism. A little bombastic in parts, perhaps. The 2nd is my favorite of the four.

And then finally

Ben Johnston - String Quartet No. 9 played by the Stanford String Quartet









This is quite a pleasant quartet. Quite contemporary in idiom, tonally based. The "Slow, expressive" movement is an exceptionally beautiful chorale, balancing out the other three movements which tend to be more bumptious. This quartet is quite unique; Johnston has his own voice.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms Symphony No 4 E minor Daniel Barenboim .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Nilsson _redivivus_.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Violin Sonata in D Major, Op.12, No.1

Arthur Grumiaux, violin -- Clara Haskil, piano


----------



## opus55

Puccini: La Rondine
Angela Gheorghiu, soprano | Sir Antonio Pappano, conductor. London Symphony Orchestra

Not much listening done this week. I have a little bit of energy left after hard work but I will listen whatever I can before I cannot hold my eyelids up any more.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann: Haitink
*

Sinfonie Nr. 3 Es-dur op. 97 "Rheinische"

Sinfonie Nr. 4 d-moll op. 120


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is one of the Mahler symphonies that I don't seem to know as well as most of the others. But I like it a lot. First time listening to Boulez's take.












What? . . . is he 'King Lincoln'?









And I thought _I_ was arrogant._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> View attachment 57826
> 
> 
> Puccini: La Rondine
> Angela Gheorghiu, soprano | Sir Antonio Pappano, conductor. London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Not much listening done this week. I have a little bit of energy left after hard work but I will listen whatever I can before I cannot hold my eyelids up any more.


Gheorghiu really is lovely in that. I'd even choose her delicate touch over richer voices like Kiri Te Kanawa and Leontyne Price.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

RVW _V_










_Flos Campi_










_The Origin of Fire_










_The Oceanides_


----------



## SimonNZ

Gilles Binchois chansons - Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


> What? . . . is he 'King Lincoln'?
> 
> View attachment 57831
> 
> 
> And I thought _I_ was arrogant._ ;D_


I beg your pardon, but who are they?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just got this cd a couple of days ago. Schumann's _Noveletten, Op. 21_ has a part that is absolutely, captivatingly gorgeous-- a must for fans of Schumann's piano music. I can definately hear how this piece influenced Rachamaninov in his _Piano Sonata No. 1_.

Here's what the notes to the Hyperion cd say about the cut I love so much, cut number two on the cd, "_Sarazene und Suleika_":

"Schumann's sketch for the second _Novelette _describes it as '_Sarazene und Suleika_'-- a reference to the two central characters of Goethe's collection of poems called the _Westostlicher Divan_. The Saracen is the singer and poet Hatem, depicted in the outer sections of Schumann's piece with their virtuoso staccato arpeggio figures. Suleika appears in the slower middle section, and her calming influence clearly exerts its full power over Hatem: the return to his agitated material unfolds at first in a sustained pianissimo. Schumann sent this piece to Liszt, whose flamboyant keyboard manner may perhaps have prompted the tempo marking of the outer sections in the first place: _Ausserst rach und mit Bravour_. Schumann heard Liszt play the_ Nouvelette _in Leipzig, in March 1840, and reported to Clara: 'The 2nd_ Novelette_ gve me great joy; you can scarcely believe what an effect it makes. He [Liszt] wantes to play it in his third concert here, too.'"

This little section of the _Novelletten_ is right up there in Romantic, carefree abandon and charm with Schumann's _Fantasiestucke,_ Op. 12.

If you love one, you'll _a-DORE_ the other. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I beg your pardon, but who are they?


Abraham Lincoln, a nobody.

And Elle Macpherson, Aussie Super Model of the World.


----------



## aleazk

Marschallin Blair said:


> What? . . . is he 'King Lincoln'?
> 
> And I thought _I_ was arrogant._ ;D_


Don't mess with Pierre. You mess with Pierre, you mess with me. I'm Pierre's T.H.Huxley


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach's Matthew Passion (Karajan, with Schreier, Janowitz, etc.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aleazk said:


> Don't mess with Pierre. You mess with Pierre, you mess with me. I'm Pierre's T.H.Huxley


T.H. Huxley- 'Darwin's Bulldog'-- right.

Ouch, Baby. _;D_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


> Abraham Lincoln, a nobody.
> 
> And Elle Macpherson, Aussie Super Model of the World.


Oh Abraham Lincoln, I've heard of him only because of his anti-slavery viewpoints.

And I dont know anything about Elle Macpherson.


----------



## Itullian

Christmas Eve


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Maybe I should listen to the Mahler symphonies (Boulez) in order. Listening to no. 1 whilst following along to the score gives me the same feeling as watching a brilliantly made movie (full of amazing special effects and glorious action scenes) in a cinema. :lol: 
But perhaps that's not what Mahler had in mind.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Egmont*

*Pilar Lorenga*r / V.P / G .Szell


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh Abraham Lincoln, I've heard of him only because of his anti-slavery viewpoints.
> 
> And I dont know anything about Elle Macpherson.


What 'anti-slavery' viewpoints would those be?--- like when he told the South that they could keep their slaves if they payed their taxes? . . .

Anyway, Elle's Runway Royalty in my book. _;D_


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> What 'anti-slavery' viewpoints would those be?--- like when he told the South that they could keep their slaves if they payed their taxes? . . .


I may be terribly mistaken, but I believe Lincoln freed most slaves by proclamation on January 1, 1863. The proclamation was "directed to all of the areas in rebellion and all segments of the executive branch (including the Army and Navy) of the United States. It proclaimed the freedom of slaves in the ten states that were still in rebellion, excluding areas controlled by the Union and thus applying to 3 million of the 4 million slaves in the U.S. at the time." This was a military proclamation and thus didn't apply to the northern states.

The end of the war was still more than two years away. Lincoln continued to fight until his death for the 14th amendment, granting citizenship and basic rights to all persons born in the United States, regardless of race. That amendment was finally adopted in 1868.


----------



## SimonNZ

Luc Ferrari's Didascalies - Jean-Philippe Collard-Neven, piano, Vincent Royer, viola


----------



## Balthazar

Umberto Giordano's *Fedora* in a 1986 recording with Éva Marton and José Carreras backed up by the Hungarian R&T Orchestra under Giuseppe Patane.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Webern- String trio, Concerto for nine instruments, and Variations for orchestra
Merzbow- Dharma for electronics (2001)
Furrer- Piano concerto (2007)


----------



## SimonNZ

Jukka Tiensuu's Voice Verser - Anu Komsi, soprano, Sakari Oramo, cond.

UK Premiere from the 2014 Proms


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SimonNZ

Ondrej Adamek's Sinuous Words - Nouvel Ensemble Moderne


----------



## Badinerie

Mozart violin concerto no 1. Julia Fischer BBC Radio 3 Performer on the week. Floating 3 feet of the ground I am!


----------



## SimonNZ

Beat Furrer's Aer - Klangforum Wien


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More Boulez, another large scale work from a little after Mahler's time this time.










Not familiar with this recording, but I'm enjoying what Boulez can do!


----------



## George O

Heinrich Wilhelm Ernst (1812-1865)

Sei studi polifonici per violino solo

Henri Wieniawski (1835-1880)

L'Ecole moderne Op. 10 -- Studi-capricci per violino solo

Ruggero Ricci, violin

on Dynamic (Genoa, Italy), from 1983


----------



## Kieran

On Mozart's death day, piano sonata #14. Mitsuko Uchida...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I can't neglect Boulez's work as a composer any longer. I don't think he has written a single composition I haven't enjoyed. Constantly writing top notch stuff throughout his whole career as a composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Svjatoslov Richter* (Complete Decca, Philips & D.G recordings.

CD 41 *BRITTEN* Introduction and Rondo alla burlesca;Mazurka elegaica
*STRAVINSKY* Concerto for 2 pianos
*BARTÓK* Sonata for 2 pianos and percussion+
(Vassili Lobanov;Valery Barkov+;Valentin Snegirev+)


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerto Grosso No.11 in E Minor

Peter Zajicek conducting the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Jeff W

*Day 5 and still not holly and or jolly.*

Good morning TC! Today is brought to you by the letter 'B'!









Last night, I got started off by finishing a run through of Beethoven's Piano Concertos. Steven Lubin played the fortepiano in Concertos No. 3, 4 & 5. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.









Next, I was in the mood for a little bit of Brahms. Went with this oldie which has the Symphony No. 3 and the Double Concerto on it. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra from what sounds like the late 40s or early 50s. In the Double Concerto, Mischa Mischakoff played the solo violin and Frank Miller played the solo cello.









I went with the Symphonie Fantastique by Hector Berlioz next. I've fallen in love with this work. The Boston Symphony Orchestra was under the direction of Charles Munch.









In keeping with the 'B' theme, I listened to the J. S. Bach Violin Concertos next. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord while Simon Standage played the solo violin and he was joined by Elizabeth Wilcock on second solo violin in the Bach Double.









Probably the least famous of the 'B's now, Max Bruch. Famed only for the one Violin Concerto, he also wrote three symphonies. While not masterpieces by any stretch of the imagination, they are nice pieces of music to listen to. Kurt Masur leads the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra in Bruch's Symphony No. 1 & 2.


----------



## rrudolph

Anonymous 4: An English Ladymass








Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't neglect Boulez's work as a composer any longer. I don't think he has written a single composition I haven't enjoyed. Constantly writing top notch stuff throughout his whole career as a composer.


Well, of course. That's the great Pierre Boulez the one you are talking about, kid, what did you expect?


----------



## brotagonist

I might as well listen now, since it's cued:

Bizet : Symphony in C Beecham NRSO France


----------



## Orfeo

*To Sin or not to Sin. That's the Question*

*Richard Strauss*
Opera "Salome" in one act.
-Holst Hiestermann, Rysanek, Cheryl Studer, Terfel, Bieber, Lukas, et al.
-The Orchestra of Opera Berlin/Giuseppe Sinopoli.

*Rued Langgaard*
Opera "Antikrist" in two acts.
-Sten Byriel, Anne Margrethe Dahl, Helene Gjerris, Poul Elming, Susanne Resmark, Nylund, et al.
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Radio Choir/Thomas Dausgaard.

*Antonin Dvorak*
Symphonic Poems "The Water Goblin" and "The Noon Witch."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Kivimees

A musical visit to my neighbours to the north:









Uuno Klami, Kalevala Suite


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Geminiani* birthday (1687), and *WAM* death day (1791).


----------



## JACE

Listening to Barbirolli's Sibelius 1st and 4th:










Such magnificent music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Badinerie said:


> Mozart violin concerto no 1. Julia Fischer BBC Radio 3 Performer on the week. Floating 3 feet of the ground I am!
> 
> View attachment 57849


Somewhat relieved to see, only a shoulders and above shot.


----------



## Kivimees

JACE said:


> Listening to Barbirolli's Sibelius 1st and 4th


Tomorrow is Independence Day in Finland, so we might as well get an early start, right?


----------



## Morimur

*Nikolai Karetnikov - (1992) Chamber Music (Sokolov, Sergeieva)*

_This is one amazing recording -- foreboding, and steeped in Stalinist angst. Karetnikov is deserving of a much wider audience._


----------



## brotagonist

dholling said:


> *To Sin or not to Sin. That's the Question*


So, judging by the selections, I guess you chose sin.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> I may be terribly mistaken, but I believe Lincoln freed most slaves by proclamation on January 1, 1863. The proclamation was "directed to all of the areas in rebellion and all segments of the executive branch (including the Army and Navy) of the United States. It proclaimed the freedom of slaves in the ten states that were still in rebellion, excluding areas controlled by the Union and thus applying to 3 million of the 4 million slaves in the U.S. at the time." This was a military proclamation and thus didn't apply to the northern states.
> 
> The end of the war was still more than two years away. Lincoln continued to fight until his death for the 14th amendment, granting citizenship and basic rights to all persons born in the United States, regardless of race. That amendment was finally adopted in 1868.


Re slaves, Abe kinda looked the other way regarding his father-in-law.


----------



## brotagonist

Getting some CanCon: Louis Lortie Chopin Complete Études

Delightful. Sinful. Authentic.


----------



## JACE

Kivimees said:


> Tomorrow is Independence Day in Finland, so we might as well get an early start, right?


Interesting. I didn't know that. 

I'm channeling my inner Finn!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> Tomorrow is *Independence Day* in Finland, so we might as well get an early start, right?


If there's no protesting, CNN will not cover.

Happy ID.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Orfeo

brotagonist said:


> So, judging by the selections, I guess you chose sin.


Nahh, just looking at things at multiple angles.
:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

BartokPizz said:


> I have heard Walter (and many others), although not Bohm or *Scherchen*. I think Szell and Cleveland's extraordinary talent for bringing out inner orchestral detail makes them ideal for the Pastoral. I have heard no other Pastoral that shimmers quite like this one.
> 
> I also enjoy the Eroica from this cycle, as well as 4,7,9.... The only one that disappoints me in this cycle is 8.


Do make the effort to hear Scherchen LvB 8 first, then 6. The 3 is too speedy for me.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Funny! I put Szell's no. 8 on this morning, but took it off during the 2nd movement.


----------



## Vasks

_Both were born in 1810_

*Nicolai - Overture to "Der Tempelritter" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Schumann - Etudes symphoniques (Richter/Olympia)*

And with today's listening I hit a milestone I set back in 2008. Namely, I decided to hear every single selection on every CD and every LP I own, knowing that I only listen about an hour most days. As of today, every CD selection has been heard and while I have been doing LPs all along there's still more of them to hear so I think it will take another year to achieve my ultimate goal.


----------



## Morimur

Kivimees said:


> Tomorrow is Independence Day in Finland, so we might as well get an early start, right?


*Finland? That a town in Canada? If it ain't 'bout 'Murica, it ain't worth knowing!*


----------



## realdealblues

Brahms: Symphonies No. 1-4

View attachment 57865


James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Went on a Brahms kick. Had to go through all 4 Symphonies. I've never been a James Levine fan. I find much of his output like that of Abbado, mediocre at best. But, like Abbado one of the things he truly excelled at was Brahms. This Brahms cycle is one of the absolute best. The actual sound of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is also perfect for the thick layers of orchestration. Details come through much clearer than with many of the more famous and what are thought of as more traditional "Brahms Orchestras". Amazing stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

BartokPizz said:


> Listening again now to the* Pastoral.* *Growing convinced that Szell and Cleveland own this symphony.*


Do hear Walter, Scherchen, HvK (70's, recent remastering), Harnoncourt.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I hope he's {LB Edition M5 front cover}warm enough.


GG might've required a couple more layers. And cap 'n gloves, of course.


----------



## joen_cph

Vaneyes said:


> Do make the effort to hear Scherchen LvB 8 first, then 6. The 3 is too speedy for me.:tiphat:


Nice to see some Scherchen recommendations. The 3rd isn´t too spedy for me .

The later Scherchen Beethoven 1-9 from Lugano seems overall too speedy though, with some extreme lack of orchestral coordination at times.


----------



## JACE

Prompted by the "Favorite Dvořák Tone Poem" poll:










*Dvořák: Overtures; Symphonic Poems; Symphonic Variations / Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO*
Listening to "The Water Goblin" just now.


----------



## JACE

joen_cph said:


> Nice to see some Scherchen recommendations. The 3rd isn´t too spedy for me .


Not too speedy for me either. I think it's thrilling.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> {Scherchen Eroica}Not too speedy for me either. I think it's thrilling.


I say it's too speedy, damn it!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## brotagonist

^ Looks interesting! The flute works you got recently, too.


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> ^ Looks interesting! The flute works you got recently, too.


There are three recordings of Quadrivium that I know of. Naxos, NEOS, and Brilliant Classics reissue of a DG album.

The Mode CD of the flute works is very fine. It contains a short concerto, and chamber works.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARP OF NEW ALBION
*Terry Riley*
Terry Riley, Bösendorfer Imperial

Celestial Harmonies


----------



## brotagonist

^ Harp on :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

I am now listening to Roberto Gerhard's Symphony 4 "New York" and the Violin Concerto (Neaman, Davis/BBC SO).

I have long wanted to hear more of Gerhard's works. The symphonies and concertos are a good place to start.


----------



## NightHawk

and






- 
Herreweghe is new to me and I think a very wonderful conductor. These monuments are fresh and captivating. 5*****'s

Also astonishing by Herreweghe, if you care for the counter tenor of Andreas Scholl, are the stunning Alto Cantatas. 5*****'s


----------



## Mika

Dan & Eddie


----------



## Vasks

brotagonist said:


> I am now listening to Roberto Gerhard's Symphony 4 "New York" and the Violin Concerto (Neaman, Davis/BBC SO).
> 
> I have long wanted to hear more of Gerhard's works. The symphonies and concertos are a good place to start.


I really enjoy the Violin Concerto (there's splashes of Spanish flavor in it) and there's a fascinating place in the 4th symphony when the pitched percussion do a choppy, staggered descending figure that I know I'll steal someday to incorporate in one of my own pieces.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Quintet in C, D 956 - 2. Adagio - Zagreb International Chamber Music Festival 2008


----------



## Orfeo

realdealblues said:


> Brahms: Symphonies No. 1-4
> 
> View attachment 57865
> 
> 
> James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Went on a Brahms kick. Had to go through all 4 Symphonies. I've never been a James Levine fan. I find much of his output like that of Abbado, mediocre at best. But, like Abbado one of the things he truly excelled at was Brahms. This Brahms cycle is one of the absolute best. The actual sound of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is also perfect for the thick layers of orchestration. Details come through much clearer than with many of the more famous and what are thought of as more traditional "Brahms Orchestras". Amazing stuff.


Levine's Schumann cycle with the Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony/RCA) is also a great achievement (and his Mahler is generally very well thought of). And of course, his Wagner...........


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Arthur Rubinstein - Brahms Piano Concerto No.1 [FULL]


----------



## George O

Grete von Zieritz (1899-2001)

Zigeunerkonzert für Solovioline und Orchester in 6 Bildern

Marianne Boettcher, violin
Katerina Zlatnikova, cymbal (cimbalon or hammered dulcimer)
Filharmonia Pomorska / Tomasz Bugaj

This is my only Zieritz (pictured on the cover) record. Not many people can say that their life spanned three centuries.

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Symphonie Nr. 3 "Das Lied der Nacht" op 27

Jadwiga Gadulanka, soprano
Marianne Boettcher, violin
Filharmonia Pomorska / Tomasz Bugaj
Barliner Cappella / Peter Schwarz

on Polyphonia (Germany), from 1984


----------



## LancsMan

*Debussy: Oechestral Music* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink (and Eduard van Beinum in the Berceuse heroique) on Philips








What a good bargain this double CD is. Great playing of the major Debussy orchestral works. And the Debussy orchestral works are amongst my favourite orchestral works. Excellent!


----------



## Haydn man

LancsMan said:


> *Debussy: Oechestral Music* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink (and Eduard van Beinum ib the Berceuse heroique) on Philips
> View attachment 57874
> 
> 
> What a good bargain this double CD is. Great playing of the major Debussy orchestral works. And the Debussy orchestral works are amongst my favourite orchestral works. Excellent!


I have these discs and couldn't agree more


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










*Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Lazar Berman, Carlo Maria Guilini, Vienna SO (DG)*
For me, there's no better interpreter of Liszt's piano music than Lazar Berman.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Winds; Ebony Concerto; Capriccio for Piano & Orchestra; Movements for Piano and Orchestra (Mustonen/Ashkenazy)


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 207 "United dischord of quievering strings"

Secular Cantata In honour of Gottlieb Kotte, on his appointment as Professor of Roman Law at Leipzig University - Leipzig, 1726

Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

I have stated before that this cycle is exceeding my expectations
As another post noted, Abbado can rather conservative and safe with much of his recording but I don't find this here. Currently listening to No 2 and this is a joy


----------



## realdealblues

dholling said:


> Levine's Schumann cycle with the Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony/RCA) is also a great achievement (and his Mahler is generally very well thought of). And of course, his Wagner...........


Agreed, his Schumann is excellent as well. His Mahler has some high moments, 5th and 9th especially, but I'm honestly not a huge fan of his Wagner. He just drags and plods too often for me. Janowski's tempos seem about right for me.

Mozart: Symphonies No. 40 & 41 "Jupiter"

View attachment 57877


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

Not everyone's idea of great Mozart, but I've found Karajan's Mozart grows on me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Symphony No. 45 in F-Sharp minor, 'Farewell'; Symphony No. 46 in B-Flat Major; Symphony No. 47 in G Major, 'Palindrome' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).









No. 46: One of Haydn's best symphonies and a great example of the Strum und Drang style, imo.


----------



## hpowders

Edward Elgar
Symphony No. 1
Staatskapelle Dresden
Sir Colin Davis

Just received this today. First hearing for me.

I found the first movement much too long. However the symphony gets better with each succeeding movement. The adagio and final movement contain some fine ideas and those are the two movements I would wish to hear again.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm jumping ahead one day, due to tomorrow's college "crunchtime" football.

For "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement of* Bizet*: Symphony in C, I couldn't find the Stokowski (Sony's no fun) I wanted at YT...so, I'm substituting (links provided) the very fine Tallahassee SO with Miriam Burns conducting. Hope you enjoy as much as I.:tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=235N4krIfBQ#t=20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uMMgE0Dgvao#t=7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bBni5bSJRQU#t=7


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> I'm jumping ahead one day, due to tomorrow's college "crunchtime" football.
> 
> For "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement of* Bizet*: Symphony in C, I couldn't find the Stokowski (Sony's no fun) I wanted at YT...so, I'm substituting (links provided) the very fine Tallahassee SO with Miriam Burns conducting. Hope you enjoy as much as I.:tiphat:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=235N4krIfBQ#t=20
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uMMgE0Dgvao#t=7
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bBni5bSJRQU#t=7


Vaneyes, the Stokowski/National PO Bizet Symphony is available on CD in this set:










But I don't think it's ever been issued as an individual CD.


----------



## Orfeo

realdealblues said:


> Agreed, his Schumann is excellent as well. His Mahler has some high moments, 5th and 9th especially, but I'm honestly not a huge fan of his Wagner. He just drags and plods too often for me. Janowski's tempos seem about right for me.
> 
> Mozart: Symphonies No. 40 & 41 "Jupiter"
> 
> View attachment 57877
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Not everyone's idea of great Mozart, but I've found Karajan's Mozart grows on me.


I agree with you re. Levine's Wagner. He does seems to plod at places, though there's no doubt how deeply-felt his approach is (dragging but always profound). His Gotterdammerung is among the best in my view. And yes, Mahler's Ninth under him is likewise great (with good RCA sound and with a great orchestra at his disposal).


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE BANKS OF HELICON
_Early Music of Scotland_
*The Baltimore Consort*

Dorian


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Vaneyes, the Stokowski/National PO Bizet Symphony is available on CD in this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think it's ever been issued as an individual CD.


Thanks. I'm a previous owner of Bizet Symphony in C cw. Mendelssohn 4 (Odyssey).:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51/2
String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, rec.1971]

Charming and intricate works. I have always felt most attuned to the A minor Quartet, Op 51/2, which I heard live last year played winningly by the Zelkova Quartet. Here, the Quartetto Italiano accounts are persuasive, and the 1971 analogue recordings very good. But both LPs could do with a thorough clean-up.










*
Igor Stravinsky
3 Pieces for string quartet 
Concertino, for string quartet
Double Canon, for string quartet ("Raoul Dufy in Memoriam")*

*Gottfried von Einem 
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 45 *

Alban Berg Quartet [EMI, 1984]


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - (1988) Bluebeard's Castle (Marton, Ramey, Fischer)*


----------



## pmsummer

TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*

Dufay Private Release


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> View attachment 57879
> 
> 
> Edward Elgar
> Symphony No. 1
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Sir Colin Davis
> 
> I found the first movement much too long.


Has anyone else heard the composer being called Elgar the Endless?


----------



## Balthazar

Some fun music by *John Adams* featuring Andrew Russo on piano and James Ehnes on violin and... second piano(!) -- who knew?

*Phyrygian Gates* for solo piano
*Hallelujah Junction* for two pianos
*China Gates* for solo piano
*Road Movies* for violin and piano


----------



## bejart

Georg Joseph Vogler (1749-1814): Symphony in D Minor

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## KenOC

Raff's Symphony No. 7, "In the Alps." Like most of Raff's music, pleasant enough but nothing sticks.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Boulez conducts Schoenberg disc 2
Serenade op 24
Five pieces for Orchestra op 16
Ode to Napoleon op 41










This has to be the best and most comprehensive Schoenberg box set around.


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscript Barbe_
*Rolf Lisleland*, lute

Astrée


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto - Perlman/Haitink-Concertgebouw Orchestra* Via Spotify

"the most successful synthesis of the Classical concerto tradition and the Romantic virtuoso form" - Charles Rosen


----------



## JACE

Liszt: Dante Symphony; Dante Sonata / Daniel Barenboim (conductor and piano soloist), Berlin PO









Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes / Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Bob van Asperen, harpsichord


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Concerto No. 2 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op 63

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937): Concerto No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra, op 61

Ladislav Jasek, violin
Prague Symphony Orchestra / Martin Turnovsky

on Artia (Kearny, New Jersey), from 1967
originally released on Supraphon in 1965, with Szymanowski receiving top billing


----------



## Bruce

Vasks said:


> _Both were born in 1810_
> 
> *Nicolai - Overture to "Der Tempelritter" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
> Schumann - Etudes symphoniques (Richter/Olympia)*
> 
> And with today's listening I hit a milestone I set back in 2008. Namely, I decided to hear every single selection on every CD and every LP I own, knowing that I only listen about an hour most days. As of today, every CD selection has been heard and while I have been doing LPs all along there's still more of them to hear so I think it will take another year to achieve my ultimate goal.


Great project. I started the same thing a few years ago, but had no idea how long it was going to take. What makes it more difficult is that I keep buying new stuff, and have to figure out how to integrate downloaded digital works as well. Wouldn't it be nice if the world stood still for a while so we could all catch up?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire thing










Three and Six










"Joshua," original version of "Night on Bald Mountain" (_much more wicked_ _;D_ )


----------



## brotagonist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Boulez conducts Schoenberg
> 
> This has to be the best and most comprehensive Schoenberg box set around.


I feel the same way. While most of the better known pieces are available on many different _excellent_ albums, this one collects a lot of the lesser known pieces... and it is so cheap!


----------



## Weston

Just one piece for me tonight. Fridays are rough and I'm about to fall over.
*
Serebrier: Symphony No. 3 for strings & soprano, "Symphonie mystique" *
José Serebrier / Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse









Lots of frantic goings on. I suppose the mystique part comes along in the 3rd movement. 150 years from now people may rediscover this symphony and say "It's a holdover from the 20th century though it was composed in the early 21st." I find it very conservative in that respect. It could have been written in 1953. That's not necessarily bad. It does feature interesting orchestral color effects worth exploring. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bruce

I'm in a Romantic mood today (that is, Romantic with the capital "R"), and am listening to:

*Vieuxtemps *- Fantasia appassionata, Op. 35 Andrew Mogrelia conducting the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Misha Keylin violining.

*Glazunov *- Romantic Intermezzo, Op. 69, Dmitry Yablonsky conducting the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra

*Holst *- Winter Idyll, Joanne Falletta conducting the Ulster Orchestra,

and finally, *Fibich *- Symphony No. 1 in F, Op. 17, Marek Stilec conducting the Czech National Symphony Orchestra.

All pleasant pieces; time well spent.


----------



## opus55

*Mozart*
«Galimathias musicum», K.32
Divertimento in D, K.131
_John Constable, harpsichord (K.32) | Sir Neville Marriner | Academy of St. Martin in the Fields_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Carlos Kleiber: Carmen (Bizet) Vienna Opera, 1978 (complete)


----------



## opus55

*Bernard Herrmann*
Psycho: The Complete Original Motion Picture Score
_ Joel McNeely | Royal Scottish National Orchestra _


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I opted for this one instead as the one I selected had no subtitles.

Bizet Carmen Meier, Domingo, Gheorghiu, Leiferkus; Levine 1997 English


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dave Whitmore said:


> I opted for this one instead as the one I selected had no subtitles.
> 
> Bizet Carmen Meier, Domingo, Gheorghiu, Leiferkus; Levine 1997 English


I've seen that one! Waltraud Meier seems to be just fantastic no matter what role in what opera she does!


----------



## brotagonist

opus55 said:


> *Bernard Herrmann*
> Psycho: The Complete Original Motion Picture Score
> _ Joel McNeely | Royal Scottish National Orchestra _


You'd have to be psycho to get through it :lol: but I'm going to give it a start, anyway.
Conducted by composer, orchestra unknown.

Hmmm... It sounds okay  Not what I expected.


----------



## aleazk

*Stravinsky*:

-_Movements for Piano and Orchestra_

-_Variations: Aldous Huxley in Memoriam_

-_Epitaphium_


----------



## opus55

brotagonist said:


> You'd have to be psycho to get through it :lol: but I'm going to give it a start, anyway.
> Conducted by composer, orchestra unknown.


I wish some of the pieces were expanded so the main theme could be further developed. Hope you enjoy the youtube one.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Astrid and Leonie










Gundula



















Miss Victoria


----------



## bejart

Pasquale Anfossi (1727-1797): Sinfonia Venezia

Enzo Amato conducting the Orchestra da Camera di Napoli


----------



## brotagonist

opus55 said:


> I wish some of the pieces were expanded so the main theme could be further developed. Hope you enjoy the youtube one.


I wasn't intending to want to listen to the whole thing, but it sounds good. That sawing violin reminds me of something by... could it be Schnittke? There are lots of elements I can't quite place, but it speaks my vocabulary


----------



## science

View attachment 57888


Enjoying it with the wife!


----------



## opus55

brotagonist said:


> I wasn't intending to want to listen to the whole thing, but it sounds good. That sawing violin reminds me of something by... could it be Schnittke? There are lots of elements I can't quite place, but it speaks my vocabulary


It hurt my ears a little bit
There was one track that instantly reminded me of Die Walküre..interesting, I thought. Some of the short tracks, I'm sure were an effective film soundtrack, but musically not very interesting. Soundtracks to Vertigo and Twilight Zone are also quite enjoyable.
--










*Asger Hamerik*
Symphony No. 5 in G minor, Op. 36 "Serieuse"
_Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard_

A lesser known composer that I keep coming back to. It's been on my wishlist forever..


----------



## Pugg

*Bach / Richter.*
* French Suites*


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Magdelena Kozena's album Songs My Mother Taught Me. Very personal and moving... almost done except for 2 songs left.


----------



## brotagonist

^ Is that like Johnny Cash's one? Or was it Alan Jackson


----------



## brotagonist

Sheesh! I got diverted most of the evening from what I was planning to hear 

I am just scratching the surface on:









Brahms Late Piano Pieces, Opp. 116-119
Håkon Austbø

Allmusic: "With his virtuoso technique, sonorous tone, and soulful way with a phrase, Austbø is clearly a born Brahms player, and his take on the German master's late piano music is a masterful combination of drama and poetry. There's tragedy in his Ballade in G minor, tenderness in his Intermezzo in F minor, and an absolute refusal to yield despite overwhelming odds in his Rhapsodie in E flat major."

This is what I need, at this late hour--stimulation, caffeine-free!


----------



## opus55

Listening to my favorite Sibelius work. No. 3 in C major, Op.52


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: St. John Passion (Harnoncourt)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Listening to my favorite Sibelius work. No. 3 in C major, Op.52


You're the first person I've ever heard say that.

The Third is my least favorite (though of course I do like it) of the Sibelius symphonies.

Have you heard Oramo's Birmingham endeavor on Erato?-- He drives it like its Strauss. I really like that performance of it a lot. Its one I can actually enjoy the entire way through.

Incidentally, I think that Ondine Segerstam Sibelius Seven is an absolute _god-send. __ ;D_


----------



## samurai

Felix Mendelssohn--*Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.56 {"Scottish"} and Symphony No.4 in A Major, Op.90 {"Italian"},* both featuring Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. 
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.2 in B-Flat Major, Op.4; Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.10; Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.13 and Symphony No.5 in F Major, Op.**76.* All four works feature the Staatskapelle Berlin led by Otmar Suitner.


----------



## aleazk

*Stravinsky*:

-_Dumbarton Oaks_

-_Symphonies Of Wind Instruments_

-_Orpheus_

-_Violin Concerto_


----------



## Pugg

​I love this time of year :cheers:
*Kathleen Battle : A Christmas Celebration .*


----------



## JACE

NP via Spotify:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 / Osmo Vänskä, Lahti SO*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've just watched Carmen for the first time in my life. What an amazing opera! Visually stunning. Great acting. Amazing singing. Waltraud Meier was electrifying as Carmen! Sultry, sexy, and completely irresistible!

I think I'll make every Friday night an opera night!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've just watched Carmen for the first time in my life. What an amazing opera! Visually stunning. Great acting. Amazing singing. Waltraud Meier was electrifying as Carmen! Sultry, sexy, and completely irresistible!
> 
> I think I'll make every Friday night an opera night!


Try _Lulu_ next week.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Thanks! I'm always open to suggestions. I have so many to choose from!


----------



## Balthazar

*Michael Nyman*'s soundtrack to Peter Greenaway's 1989 classic _The Cook, The Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover_.









The majestic, funereal opening track, "Memorial," is based on the opening bars of the Cold Song from *Purcell's King Arthur* which needs a listen now, courtesy of William Christie and Les Arts Florissants.









And then this haunting bass line won't leave me until I pull up Klaus Nomi's iconic and very... 
"Nomi-esque" rendition.





 (Go on, click it. Don't be afraid.)

The 80's were really an extraordinary decade.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ana-Maria Avram's Zodiaque for prepared piano and tape


----------



## starthrower

Heard this on the radio yesterday.


----------



## dgee

Reminded to take this old chestnut for a spin again by the Scelsi thread









Fantastically strong, original and spine-tingling music


----------



## violadude

I need to get more familiar with Scelsi's music. I only have one CD of his that contains:

Pranam II for ensemble
To the Master for cello and piano
Wo ma for solo voice (bass)
Rotativa for 2 pianos and percussion ensemble
Trio for vibraphone marimba and percussion
Preghiera per un'ombra for B flat clarinet
Chukrum for string orchestra

I don't know if anyone has heard any of those pieces. I recently heard his 5th string quartet and it seriously impressed me.


----------



## dgee

I know Pranam II but not the others - I've enjoyed the orchestral music and the string group (quartets, trios and duos) quite a bit. I understand the solo wind and piano music is considered less vital than the ensemble music and I'd agree based on my limited acquaintance


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Wolf - Overture to "Der Corregidor" (Adler/London)
Webern - 5 Pieces, Op. 10 & Concerto for 9 Instruments, Op. 24 (Amy/Everest)
Henze - Symphony #2 (composer/DGG)*


----------



## Vasks

violadude said:


> I need to get more familiar with Scelsi's music. I only have one CD of his that contains:
> 
> Pranam II for ensemble
> To the Master for cello and piano
> Wo ma for solo voice (bass)
> Rotativa for 2 pianos and percussion ensemble
> Trio for vibraphone marimba and percussion
> Preghiera per un'ombra for B flat clarinet
> Chukrum for string orchestra
> 
> I don't know if anyone has heard any of those pieces. I recently heard his 5th string quartet and it seriously impressed me.


LOL! That's the only Scelsi I have too


----------



## bejart

Johann Christian Fischer (1733-1800): Oboe Concerto No.7 in F Major

Michael Alexander Willens conducting the Kolner Akademie -- Michael Niesemann, oboe


----------



## Guest

Symphonies No.3 and 5 from this superb set.


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED AND SECULAR MUSIC FROM RENAISSANCE GERMANY
*Heinrich Isaac, Nicolaus Grenon, Guillaume Dufay, Heinrich Finck, Jacob Barbireau, Adam von Fulda, Anonymous*
Ciaramella Instrumental and Vocal Ensemble
Adam Gilbert, Rotem Gilbert; directors

Naxos


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: Toccatas, w. GG (rec.1963 - '79).


----------



## Haydn man

The Saturday Symphony
Hey this is really good


----------



## Blancrocher

Carl Nielsen: Music for Wind Instruments (Athena Ensemble); Esa-Pekka Salonen: "Second Meeting," for oboe and piano (	Carolyn Hove/Gloria Cheng); "Mimo II," the same piece scored for oboe and small orchestra (Bengt Rosengren/Salonen)


----------



## maestro267

Good to see TC is back up and running again.

This morning's listening:

*Walton*: Symphony No. 2
Lille Nat. Orch./Hughes

*Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
Kun Woo Paik (piano)/Polish NRSO/Wit

This evening (now):

*Grofé*: Niagara Falls Suite
Bournemouth SO/Stromberg

*Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Kun Woo Paik (piano)/Polish NRSO/Wit

*Elgar*: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major
BBC SO/Andrew Davis


----------



## starthrower

Zappa composition performed on drums, vibes, electric bass.


----------



## Haydn man

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to Magdelena Kozena's album Songs My Mother Taught Me. Very personal and moving... almost done except for 2 songs left.
> 
> View attachment 57889


Decide to listen to this after Bizet
Yet another wonderful work, that's what I like about TC, lots of new ideas for listening. Too much choice so little time


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 5 in F Major (István Kertész; London Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## Weston

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've just watched Carmen for the first time in my life. What an amazing opera! Visually stunning. Great acting. Amazing singing. Waltraud Meier was electrifying as Carmen! Sultry, sexy, and completely irresistible!
> 
> I think I'll make every Friday night an opera night!


I may have to join you as I'm a bit of an opera noob. Maybe I'll just make my way down the TC list of operas and look for YouTube examples with subtitles as you do. (I've already tried _Tristan und Isolde_ and had trouble with it though. I may not have been in the mood at the time.)


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to Grimaud's version of Brahms Piano Concerto 1 before I leave for my job interview at Pizza Studio this afternoon. Very exceptional and lyrical.









On disc one and probably will hit up disc two with the other piano concerto after my interview before my Xmas concert tonight with friends.


----------



## Kivimees

I think Chandos did a good job here of putting the Violin concerto after Symphony 4 - leaving the best for last.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:

Bizet: Symphony in C
National Radio Orchestra France, cond. Beecham


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets Op. 54 and 55.*

Well done.


----------



## KenOC

Saturday Symphony: Bizet's model for his symphony, Gounod's Symphony No. 1 in D major. Sinfonia Finlandia, Patrick Gallois cond.


----------



## Guest

He plays with a fair amount of Romantic freedom, which I find thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Chronochromie

Monteverdi's L'Orfeo. First complete opera I listen to, so I thought it may aswell be one of the first ever written.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Waiting for the Gustav Leonhardt recording from Japan so I may compare them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Delius
Sea Drift (1903-1904)*
Bryn Terfel (Baritone) Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Bournemouth Sinfonietta Chorus, Waynflete Singers ... 
*
Songs of Farewell (1930)*
Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Waynflete Singers, Southern Voices 
*
Songs of Sunset (1906-7)*
Sally Burgess (Mezzo Soprano), Bryn Terfel (Baritone); Richard Hickox
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Waynflete Singers, Southern Voices [Chandos, 1993]










*Gabriel Fauré
Trio for Piano and Strings in D minor, Op. 120 (1922-3)

Claude Debussy 
Trio for Piano and Strings in G major (1879-1880)

Maurice Ravel
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor (1914)*
Florestan Trio - Anthony Marwood (Violin), Richard Lester (Cello), Susan Tomes (Piano) [Hyperion, 1999]

My new disc for this week. The Fauré trio is a masterpiece, the Ravel also excellent. The fill-up piece is the very early, but charming Debussy trio. Performance and the (very natural) recording are outstanding.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Piano Concerto NO. 20 in D Minor K.466 (on fortepiano)


----------



## LancsMan

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto* Berlin Philharmonic and Rostropovich conducted by Karajan on DG








This is an excellent recording of the Dvorak Cello Concerto. Now I like this piece, quite possibly the greatest cello concerto of the 19th century. Not that there is much competition. I suspect I don't love it as much as many - I much prefer the Elgar Cello Concerto - OK that's 20th century. For me Dvorak's seems to be following the rule book for writing a nineteenth century concerto. With great skill I should add.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Symphony in C, Symphony of Psalms
Festival Singers of Toronto, CBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Weston

*Mozart: Quintet in C Minor, K. 516b*
Robin Canter, oboe, with the London Baroque (on original instruments)









I have to admit there is a little something added to the charm when original instruments and playing techniques are used. Or maybe that's my brain reacting to hype. One can never really know.

In some ways I enjoyed this piece more than I usually do Mozart pieces. It comes across as slightly baroque in this recording.

*
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, "Death and the Maiden." D. 810*
Coull Quartet









An aggressive interpretation, at times seeming angrier than even Beethoven. I love that modern sounding opening chord. What an amazing piece! This is why Schubert is a household name -- well almost. I'm not too sure about the weird galloping third movement rhythm though.

*Reizenstein: Piano Quintet*
Melos Ensemble









The first movement is a little screechy for me, but I enjoy the somewhat fugal moments in the 2nd movement adagio and also the complicated busy scherzo. I have to remember to give this work time to develop.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven - Symphony No 5 in C minor, Op 67 - Thielemann


----------



## LancsMan

*Grieg: Songs* Anne Sofie Von Otter accompanied by Bengt Forsberg on DG








It should come as no great surprise that Grieg was very much at home in writing songs. He's rather more at home in smaller forms and has a characteristic lyric gift. This collection of songs is very much archetypal 19th century lieder, but with a charming freshness.

Of course it helps that these songs are performed with great style on this recording.


----------



## D Smith

Since it seems to be a sea of water outside, I listened to the entire Swan Lake today, nicely conducted by Gergiev.


----------



## Haydn man

Some Schubert this evening courtesy of a Spotify


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 54, w. Endellion Qt. (rec.1987, The Maltings, Snape, Mike Hatch balance engineer).


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 207a "Come, resounding tones of merry trumpets"

Secular Cantata for Elector Augustus III's Birthday - Leipzig, 1735

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Igor Stravinsky
3 Pieces for string quartet
Concertino, for string quartet
Double Canon, for string quartet ("Raoul Dufy in Memoriam")*
Alban Berg Quartet [EMI, 1984]

The great ABQ on one of the last LPs I ever bought (the absolute last being Rattle's Mahler 2 with the CBSO) playing Stravinsky's very distinctive complete oeuvre for string Quartet. This is very good indeed.










*Carl Neilsen
String Quartets No. 1 in G minor, Op.13
No. 2 in F minor, Op.5
No. 3 in E Flat Major, Op. 14
No. 4 in F major, Op.44*
Carl Nielsen String Quartet [Deutsche Grammophon, rec. 1979]

Nielsen's finest work for the string quartet is in the Op 14 and 44 quartets.

This 3 CD box became 'bronzed' and corrupted but not before I ripped the surviving tracks. I lost the excellent Wind Quintet Op. 43, and an early hitherto unpublished string quartet. I have been meaning to replace this set with either the Oslo or the Young Danish Quartet versions, but haven't ever got around to it. I can't find another ensemble that includes the early work, unfortunately, but the Young Danish include the fine early String Quintet of 1888. The CD cover art isn't available but the original LP is...










*Nielsen
Ved en Ung Konstners Baare ('At the bier of a young artist'), Op. 58*
Emerson String Quartet [DG, 2006]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in F Major, Hob. 16/47 (Rudolf Buchbinder).









The Larghetto is one of my favourite slow movements in Haydn's sonatas.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor*
Arrau; Haitink: RCO

Sorry to say it, but this is a sluggish performance.


----------



## Balthazar

What is a pianist-composer to do when he needs a break from solo keyboard?

Apparently, write one (and only one) *Cello Sonata*.

*Alkan* ~ *Chopin* ~ *Debussy* ~ *Poulenc* ~ *Britten*





















The Alkan is a real gem.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9* Columbia Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bruno Walter on CBS








Wonderful account of a wonderful symphony. Very moving.


----------



## opus55

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 24 in D major
Symphony No. 22 in E flat major
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra | Adam Fischer_

*Leclair*
Violin Concerto Op. 7 No. 4 in F major
_Simon Standage, violin/director | Collegium Musicum 90_


----------



## Manxfeeder

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in F Major, Hob. 16/47 (Rudolf Buchbinder).
> 
> View attachment 57936
> 
> 
> The Larghetto is one of my favourite slow movements in Haydn's sonatas.


I'm listening now.


----------



## Jeff W

Good evening TC! The site was having the hiccups this morning so I'm posting now.

Today is brought to you by the letter 'S'!









Got started off with Robert Schumann's Symphonies No. 3 & 4. Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.









Next was the Symphony No. 8 and the "Grand Duo" symphony (orchestrated by Joseph Joachim) of Franz Schubert. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.









Only detour from the 'S's was for the Saturday Symphony. Sir Thomas Beecham led the French National Radio Orchestra in Bizet's Symphony in C.









Getting back to the 'S's now with Camille Saint-Saens. Fanny Clamagirand played the solo violin in all three of the Violin Concertos by Saint-Saens. The Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä was led by Patrick Gallois.









The Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concertos were next. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Esa-Pekka Salonen led the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.

Continued in next post...


----------



## Jeff W

Bouncing over to the winds now for the Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2 by Louis Spohr. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill led the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.









Last came the Alpensinfonie by Richard Strauss. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Last night when TC was down I was listening to some more Boulez.

Mozart piano concerto no. 20, Maria Joao Pires with the Berlin Phil/Boulez
Dérive I, Ensemble InterContemporain/Boulez


----------



## Cosmos

Hovhaness - Symphony 50, "Mont St Helens"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening now.


Exccelllent ....


----------



## SONNET CLV

Getting ready to walk up the street to Heinz Hall here in Pittsburgh for the Beethoven Fest concert with the PSO performing Beethoven's Seventh and Fifth Symphonies. Should be a great show. Gotta go.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Tchaikovsky & Sibelius Violin Concertos / David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*
Oistrakh is magnificent. To me, this is desert-island music -- especially the Sibelius VC.

I already owned these performances on two vinyl LPs, but I decided that I "needed" them on CD for on-the-go listening. Plus, I wanted to see if the sound was improved with the DSD mastering. (It is, slightly.)


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Last night when TC was down I was listening to some more Boulez.
> 
> Mozart piano concerto no. 20, Maria Joao Pires with the Berlin Phil/Boulez
> Dérive I, Ensemble InterContemporain/Boulez


TC was DOWN???? :lol::lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> TC was DOWN???? :lol::lol:


What? how about "out of order" or the servers were "malfunctioning" and supposedly had "crashed"


----------



## KenOC

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What? how about "out of order" or the servers were "malfunctioning" and supposedly had "crashed"


"Sorry, all of our servers are busy right now, serving more important people than you." Hey, at least it's honest! :lol:


----------



## rhage

DG's new release of Pollini's recordings (spanning 40 years) of Beethoven's Complete Piano Sonatas.

I reckon I'll get through about half of them today.


----------



## George O

Arthur Berger (1912-2003)

Quartet for Winds

Sheryl Henze, flute
Phyllis Lanini, oboe
Don Stewart, clarinet
Robert Wagner, bassoon

Duo No. 1 for Violin and Piano

Joel Smirnoff, violin
Christopher Oldfather, piano

Duo for Cello and Piano

Joel Krosnick, cello
Gilbert Kalish, piano

Duo for Oboe and Clarinet

Phyllis Lanini, oboe
Don Stewart, clarinet

Trio for Guitar, Violin, and Piano

Joel Smirnoff, violin
David Starobin, guitar
Gilbert Kalish, piano

New World Records (NYC), from 1988


----------



## Albert7

Taking a break from the Grimaud recording to listen to this opera with my stepdad:









Delightful to know this recording.


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Taking a break from the Grimaud recording to listen to this opera with my stepdad:
> 
> View attachment 57960
> 
> 
> Delightful to know this recording.


The silhouette of the woman on the cover reminds me of the opening credits of a James Bond film. 

NP:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7; Pelléas et Mélisande Suite from the Incidental Music / Barbirolli, Hallé O*


----------



## Weston

Cosmos said:


> Hovhaness - Symphony 50, "Mont St Helens"


I do enjoy the Hovhaness piece about a mountain.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very beautiful interpretation


----------



## Guest

I received this set today and began with the "Hammerklavier" Sonata--magnificent!










and this classic recording:


----------



## hpowders

Elgar Symphony No. 1
Staatskapelle Dresden
Sir Colin Davis

Well, after four listenings, I have determined this music is not my cup of Earl Grey.

If you enjoy Sir Colin singing along, then this is the performance for you.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's St. John Passion - John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Britten String Quartet #2







LvB String Quartet #10 Harp







Brahms String Quartets #1&2







Brahms Piano Concerto #1







Tchaikovsky 1 and Rachmaninov 2 Piano Concerti


----------



## hpowders

^^^LOVE the Cliburn Tchaikovsky No. 1!!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another one of those suggestive CD covers. Seriously, this one one of the few LPs of classical music that my parents owned... and as an 8 year old I thought the cover was hot. :lol:



















Clearly I was in the mood today for bon-bons.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> ^^^LOVE the Cliburn Tchaikovsky No. 1!!!


Cliburn's #1 won the 1958 International Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow (with an eight-minute standing ovation), signaling the beginning of a thaw in the cold war. The judges, very sensitive to politics, first ran it by Nikita Khrushchev, present at the competition. He asked, "Well, was he the best?" The answer was, "Yes, comrade Khrushchev." "Well then, give him the prize. Why do you come and ask me?"

Of course, this was only a very few year's after Stalin's death, so people were still pretty cautious. And Khrushchev was probably feeling expansive, since the USSR had just beat the US into space with Sputnik I.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Symphony no. 6


----------



## George O

Cliburn's Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 LP earned a platinum award (1 million copies sold) around 1978, twenty years after it was first released. It has triple-platinum status for worldwide sales. And, it was the best selling classical album for ten years!

Quite the difference compared to now, when top classical CDs sell in the hundreds!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I don't think it's my favourite work by Boulez, but it's right up there.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:*
Georges Bizet--*Symphony No.1 in C Major, *performed by the Donald Johanos led New Zealand Symphony Orchestra.
The third movement of this work had a decidedly Scottish lilt/feel to it, which then inspired me to listen to Mendelssohn's *Third Symphony.* Glad I did. :kiss:


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What? how about "out of order" or the servers were "malfunctioning" and supposedly had "crashed"


Wasn't it "closed for repairs?"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> Wasn't it "closed for repairs?"


That, I believe, would have been what happened to Alma Deutscher.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Cliburn's #1 won the 1958 International Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow (with an eight-minute standing ovation), signaling the beginning of a thaw in the cold war. The judges, very sensitive to politics, first ran it by Nikita Khrushchev, present at the competition. He asked, "Well, was he the best?" The answer was, "Yes, comrade Khrushchev." "Well then, give him the prize. Why do you come and ask me?"
> 
> Of course, this was only a very few year's after Stalin's death, so people were still pretty cautious. And Khrushchev was probably feeling expansive, since the USSR had just beat the US into space with Sputnik I.


Yes. My grandpappy told me of these events way back in 1958.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Yes. My grandpappy told me of these events way back in 1958.


Your grandpappy told you? I remember all that as a current event. Maybe it's time to just crawl off and expire...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm actually NOT currently listening to this (I'm just listening to excerpts from Glazunov's Raymonda) but what I DO want to share is something I found!

Now THIS is how you perform Shostakovich!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bizet - Symphony in C Major . Donald Johanos and New Zealand Symphony Orchestra






For Saturday Symphonies.


----------



## brotagonist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't think it's my favourite work by Boulez, but it's right up there.


I used to have this one.









I never liked it as much as Le Marteau sans Maître, but I just spent $7.60 (like new, delivered), so I will soon have the pleasure of Christine Schäfer 

Are you sure you weren't putting in a plug for a disc you wanted to unload?


----------



## samurai

Felix Mendelssohn--*Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.11 and Symphony No.5 in D Major, Op.107 {"Reformation"},* both performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker. 
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.1 in D Major, D 82* *and Symphony No.4 in C Minor, D 417 {"Tragic"},* both featuring the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt. 
Robert Schumann--*Symphony No.1 in B-Flat Major, Op.38 {"Spring"} and Symphony No.2 in C Major, Op.61. *Both symphonies are once again traversed by Maestro von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Liszt: Tone Poems / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra* 
Disc 2: 
- Les Préludes, symphonic poem No.3, S.97
- Mazeppa, symphonic poem No.6, S.100
- The Battle of the Huns, symphonic poem No.11, S.105
- Mephisto Waltz No.1, S.514


----------



## bejart

Johan David Zander (1753-1796): Symphony in B Flat

Philip Brunelle directing the Orchestra of the Royal Swedish Opera


----------



## dgee

starthrower said:


> Heard this on the radio yesterday.


Nice one! I think a lot of classical fans are missing a trick by not exploring band music (brass, which I know a bit, and symphonic, which I know hardly at all)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Lang Lang plays Tchaikovsky : Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Opus 23 [HD]


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven : Richter*

33 Piano Variations in C, Op.120 on a Waltz by _Anton Diabelli_


----------



## Weston

*Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic









Some of this is quite lovely and some of it is enchanting or both. That's not exactly what first comes to mind when I think of Bartok. But my real confusion comes from wondering, if this is a concerto for orchestra, how do you know if it's the orchestra playing or just the orchestra?

*Kodaly: Symphony in C major*
Yan Pascal Tortelier / BBC Philharmonic









More stunning music I'm not very familiar with. At least the first two movements are stunning. The third movement is a little fluffy for me.

*Douglas Lilburn: Suite For Orchestra*
William Southgate / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra









There is something vaguely American about this work. I hope it's not an insult to New Zealanders to say that. It just has a frontier-like spacious quality that reminds me of some American music. I love the big brassy harmonies in the Andante section.


----------



## Bruce

Weston said:


> I may have to join you as I'm a bit of an opera noob. Maybe I'll just make my way down the TC list of operas and look for YouTube examples with subtitles as you do. (I've already tried _Tristan und Isolde_ and had trouble with it though. I may not have been in the mood at the time.)


Tristan und Isolde gave me trouble for a long time; Wagner is still difficult for me to listen to. But I've found that by listening to many different operas, one begins to develop a taste (or tolerance?) for them. Some of my favorites are now Nielsen's Maskerade, Purcell's Dido and Aneas, Hindemith's Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen, Lehar's Land of Smiles (more of an operetta), Rossini's William Tell and Korngold's Die Tote Stadt, if you want to try a variety of different styles.


----------



## brotagonist

dgee said:


> I think a lot of classical fans are missing a trick by not exploring band music (brass, which I know a bit, and symphonic, which I know hardly at all)


Didn't Schoenberg write something for brass band? Or is it one of the many he proposed, but never got around to? I can't locate it presently.

There is a rather nice Myaskovsky Symphony 19 for brass band!


----------



## starthrower

A lot of interesting contemporary music performances on these BBC Proms broadcasts.






This is Ms. Grime's new CD. I'm looking forward to getting hold of a copy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Weston said:


> But my real confusion comes from wondering, if this is a concerto for orchestra, how do you know if it's the orchestra playing or just the orchestra?


:lol: and in Ligeti's "Chamber Concerto" I keep trying to work out which is/are the soloists and which aren't....and how do the soloists alternate with the orchestra???? And what the hell is the orchestra? *brain explodes*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to this week's Saturday Symphony:










*Bizet: Symphony in C / Stokowski, National PO*
Very enjoyable.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to listen to it. Last time was on Naxos Music Library; tonight YT. It's only about 20 minutes:

Myaskovsky Symphony 19
Heinz Friesen : Osaka Shion Wind Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Weston said:


> I hope it's not an insult to New Zealanders to say that.


My seconds will call on your seconds!!

playing now:










Anders Hillborg's Lamento for clarinet and string orchestra

I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I'm sick of this "messy covers for (supposedly) messy music" marketing of contemporary classical


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Lang Lang Beethoven Concerto No.1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After watching Boulez talking about this piece on YouTube in a fairly recent interview.


----------



## JACE

Decided to play my part in the forum's recent outbreak of Medtner-mania:










*The Piano Music of Nikolai Medtner / Earl Wild*
Second Improvisation, Op. 47; Sonate-Idylle, Op. 56; Vergessen Weisen, Op. 39


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 94 in G major

Roy Goodman
The Hanover Band


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> Didn't Schoenberg write something for brass band? Or is it one of the many he proposed, but never got around to? I can't locate it presently.


He wrote a piece for wind band, but not brass band. It's one of his lesser-known works, but it got an opus number.

Theme and Variations in G minor for band op43


----------



## Pugg

​*Hermann Prey*: Fröhliche Weinacht überall.


----------



## SimonNZ

Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No.1 - Van Cliburn, piano, Kiril Kondrashin, cond.

and probably Rach 3 later


----------



## starthrower

I'm glad to be getting back to this one.
An awesome recording!


----------



## JACE

More Medtner via Spotify:










*Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2; Piano Quintet / Konstantin Scherbakov, Igor Golovschin, Moscow SO*


----------



## brotagonist

I'm having fun with Schoenberg's Op 43a&b, Theme and Variations:

Eastman Wind Ensemble, Fennell 43a
Philadelphia, Ormandy 43b

Also:

Hindemith Symphony for Band Eastman, Fennell
Persichetti Symphony 6 "for Band" Eastman, Fennell

And that's all, folks!


----------



## Blancrocher

Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis (Richter), and Symphonia Serena (Yan Pascal Tortelier); Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Szell)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 7 in D minor (István Kertész; London Symphony Orchestra).









Is it just me, or did Hollywood filmmakers take the majority of their melodies from Dvorak? The beginning of the 7th sounds like a melody that could come from a Batman movie. The 3rd movement sounds like it could've been part of Pirates of the Carribean. A great symphonist.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bizet's Symphony in C - Thomas Beecham, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

First time listening to this recording of Mahler's 2nd avec Pierre Boulez










The best opening 2 minutes and 14 seconds of this symphony I've ever heard!

Edit: This is by far the finest recording of Mahler's 2nd I've ever heard.


----------



## Jeff W

*SymphonyCast*

Up and unable to get back to sleep. Time for SymphonyCast, it seems. On this week:

SCHUMANN: Symphony no. 2, Op. 61

BRAHMS: Symphony No. 2, Op. 73

Simon Rattle leads the Berlin Philharmonic in a concert from September.

Listening link for any interested parties.


----------



## Bas

Yesterday was a good day (listen all of this throughout the day):

Anton Bruckner - Symphony no. 9
By die Municher Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI









Joseph Haydn 
- Sturm & Drang Symphonies: 51 in B-flat, 41 in C, 39 in G, 45 in B-flat, 47 in G, 46 in B, 26 in Dm "Lamentatione", 49 in Fm 
By The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Decca









Then in the evening I went for chamber music:

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn - Piano Trio in Dm, Piano Trio in Cm
By The Van Baerle Trio, on Challenge Classics









Franz Schubert - Impromptus D899, D935
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone









Very late at night:

Recital: Andreas Scholl Songs "Wanderer" (Brahms, Schubert, Haydn, Mozart)
By Andreas Scholl [counter tenor], Tamar Halperin [piano], on Decca


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet concerto and Sinfonia Concertante.
*Gervase De Preyer*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

a little break from Boulez as I listen to Berglund's Helsinki Sibelius.


----------



## Guest

Faure ,melodies,Souzay and Elly Ameling.


----------



## Wood

BEETHOVEN: Piano Sonata No. 29 (Schnabel)










BACH, J. S. Violin Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin. All of them. (Mark Lubotsky)










CHOPIN: Nocturnes (Ashkenazy)


----------



## Taggart

disc 28 of










Lovely precise playing, excellent articulation, lovely organ, great CD.


----------



## Jos

Tchaikovsky, stringquartet no.1
Borodin, stringquartet no.2
The Hollywood String Quartet
Capitol, American (heavy!) pressing. Mono, 1950's









Johannes Brahms, the cello sonatas
Mstislav Rostropovich and Rudolfs Serkin
Deutsche Grammophon, 1983 digital recording


----------



## Badinerie

Time to listen to a favourite of mine from the new Callas set. Fond memories of the first time I heard excerpts from this on the radio many years ago. I have the 33CX lp set found at a car boot sale in '87 but its a bit 'Cor Blimey' condition wise.


----------



## Jeff W

*Everyone else is asleep.*

Harry and Sam (the two cats) are asleep. Homer (the pug) is asleep. The fiancee is asleep. I, alas, am unable to sleep...









Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4. Michael Collins plays the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill leads the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My final Boulez before going to sleep.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky : The Nutcracker.*
*Richard Bonynge* conducting this wonderful music .


----------



## George O

Badinerie said:


> Time to listen to a favourite of mine from the new Callas set. Fond memories of the first time I heard excerpts from this on the radio many years ago. I have the 33CX lp set found at a car boot sale in '87 but its a bit *'Cor Blimey'* condition wise.
> 
> View attachment 57994


I am not familiar with that term for vinyl grading. Not a Goldmine standard or Record Collector grade.


----------



## Weston

This morning and hour long sacred work.

*Wolfgang Rihm: Vigilia for six voices and ensemble*
Rupert Huber / Ensemble Modern / ChorWerk Ruhr









I find it borderline creepy at times, but for me that's inspirational.

[Edit: Interesting. The piece seems to be unified by intermittent gentle brass stabs, similar to the brass in the opening to Henri Dutilleux's Symphony No. 1. So if you enjoy that symphony, you might enjoy this, although this is less jazzy in feeling.]


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Kraus - Overture to "Olympia" (Bonynge/London)
FJ Haydn - Horn Concerto #1 (Tuckwell/Argo)
WA Mozart - Symphony #35 (Walter/Columbia)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*.


----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)

Rejoice in the Lamb

Missa Brevis

A Ceremony of Carols

The Choir of St John's College, Cambridge / George Guest
Brian Runnett, organ
Marisa Robles, harp

on Argo (London), from 1966

I'm off in a quarter hour to hear a live performance of A Ceremony of Carols at a local church.


----------



## aleazk

Ginastera - Impresiones de la Puna


----------



## BartokPizz

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 7 in D minor (István Kertész; London Symphony Orchestra).


This is my favorite recording of the Seventh.


----------



## D Smith

My usual Sunday morning Bach. Cantatas BWV 19 and 149 performed by Gardiner et al. Lovely, joyful.


----------



## Neoclassical Darkwave

http://www.mythicalrecords.com/discography/odysseyofrapture2.html


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Your grandpappy told you? I remember all that as a current event. Maybe it's time to just crawl off and expire...


I was actually being facetious. I believe the two of us could have a good time exchanging Alamo defense war stories.

That was actually my Bar Mitzvah year, and at that event, was the last moment actually that I received any respect from anybody!


----------



## hpowders

jim prideaux said:


> advice sought-cannot judge which recording of the Schumann cello concerto to purchase-it is not a work I have any previous experience of and with little knowledge am uncertain-having said that I really do want to give it a major 'whirl'!


Jim Prideaux: Ma, Starker, Maisky and Du Pré are all fine in the Schumann Cello Concerto.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Antonín Dvorák
Quartet for Strings No. 13 in G major, Op. 106/B 192
Cypresses for String Quartet, B 152 *
Cypress String Quartet [Avie, 2013]



> Originally posted in FANFARE by James H. North.
> 
> Cypresses -the title is not Dvorák's-were originally 18 love songs, written in 1865. The composer used and adapted the music many times, and in 1887 arranged 12 of the songs for string quartet. Although they have little internal or connecting structure, their fervent lyricism has kept them on the radar. Once seldom recorded (usually a few at a time), they have seen a rash of new issues lately, reported in many recent Fanfare s. I have heard perhaps a half a dozen recordings over the years and had settled on Supraphon's Panocha Quartet for its general excellence, but I never felt strongly about the music, 10 generally slow movements followed by two Allegro s-the first charming, the second potent and weighty. The Cypress Quartet has changed my mind; I'm not saying it outplays the Emerson or the several other renowned ensembles that have recorded this music, but it does locate its essence, always finding the juice but never falling into the vat of sentimentality that threatens. The phrasing is relaxed, the playing easy; colors are appropriately bright or gently shaded, and we hear every instrumental line and each accompanying note. Ward's 1761 Stradivarius stands out, but it needs care to keep such an instrument from taking over a performance, and her playing is always just right: sweet, clean, and solid. A fine disc, recommended primarily for Cypresses.


Though actually it's not at all a bad version of the Op. 106 quartet either, in my view.


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky : The Nutcracker.*
> *Richard Bonynge* conducting this wonderful music .


Yes. It's that time of the year!


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> First time listening to this recording of Mahler's 2nd avec Pierre Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best opening 2 minutes and 14 seconds of this symphony I've ever heard!
> 
> Edit: This is by far the finest recording of Mahler's 2nd I've ever heard.


Boulez will go down in history as one of the greatest conductors ever! His entire Mahler set is astonishingly fine.


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart*: Clarinet concerto and Sinfonia Concertante.
> *Gervase De Preyer*


Two of Mozart's greatest works. I don't see the great Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola mentioned much on TC.


----------



## bejart

Johann Matthias Sperger (1750-1812): Sinfonia Concertante in D Major

Josef Hrncir conducting the Prague Radio Chamber Orchestra -- Bettine Clemen, flute -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Miloslav Hrdlik, double bass


----------



## Morimur

*Moses und Aron (Boulez, RCO)*


----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> I don't see the great Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola mentioned much on TC.


No problem. I'll mention it.









There's not a lot of choice and selection for used classical CDs here, if you already have a collection of most of the basic repertoire, but there are scads and scads of Mozart.


----------



## Mahlerian

Eisler: Kleine Sinfonie, 5 Orchestral Pieces, 3 Orchestral Pieces, Sturm-Suite, Kammersinfonie
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, cond. Zimmer









Eisler was a student of Schoenberg's, and that lineage shines through, even in the resolutely tonal Sturm-Suite (from a film score project, maybe?). His music is terse, well-crafted, lyrical, and playful, with a distinct voice. He is perhaps better known for his theater work with Brecht and his Hollywood projects, but he was also a fine writer of absolute music.


----------



## aleazk

*Schoenberg*:

-Piano Concerto

-Violin Concerto

-Five pieces for Orchestra


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Liszt: Faust Symphony / Siegfried Jerusalem, Georg Solti, Chicago SO & Chorus*


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Peter Miyamoto, piano

My favorite Brahms solo piano work given a well-planned performance.


----------



## starthrower

hpowders said:


> Boulez will go down in history as one of the greatest conductors ever! His entire Mahler set is astonishingly fine.


I'm thinking of getting either the Boulez or Tennstedt Mahler box.


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): String Quintet in F Major

Concilium Musicum Wien: Paul Angerer and Christoph Angerer, violins -- Rainer Ullreich and Karl Waitl, violas -- Michael Bussing, cello -- Walter Bachking, double bass


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)
_Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous_
*Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music*
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## starthrower

It doesn't sound as bad as the Amazon reviews state. It's perfectly listenable.
But obviously not as dynamic as a Telarc recording.


----------



## Weston

*Milhaud: Little Symphony Nos. 1, 2, 3 , and 5*
Barry Faldner / The Sinfonia Orchestra of Chicago









While he may have a slightly skewed idea of what a symphony is -- 5 symphonies in under 18 minutes? -- these are charming idiosyncratic little pieces I enjoy a lot.

Unfortunately these are digital downloads from the early days of downloading (2002 time stamp!) and the bit rate is only 128, but the higher string notes can get a little hissy watery sounding. Usually I can't tell the difference unless with headphones. Hard to believe I've been collecting mp3s that long.

*Henze: Double Concerto, for oboe, harp & strings*
Paul Sacher / Collegium Musicum Zürich / Heinz Holliger, oboe









Hah! There are really cool glissandi or portamenti in this from several instruments, but how in the world does the oboe manage it? I mean the note is bent really far. I've never heard this effect to this extent before.

*Chopin: Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise for piano & orchestra, Op. 22*
Charles Mackerras / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Emanuel Ax. piano









Yep. Sounds like Chopin.


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> *Henze: Double Concerto, for oboe, harp & strings*
> Paul Sacher / Collegium Musicum Zürich / Heinz Holliger, oboe
> 
> View attachment 58023
> 
> 
> Hah! There are really cool glissandi or portamenti in this from several instruments, but how in the world does the oboe manage it? I mean the note is bent really far. I've never heard this effect to this extent before.


That Henze looks interesting. I have wanted to replace a few of my Henze LPs on CD, but haven't gotten around to it, yet. I've been toying with the symphonies and the string quartets, which I used to have, but I think that's just too much right now. No, I'm looking for something else. This just might be it? I'll have a listen over the coming days.


----------



## Cosmos

Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

BartokPizz said:


> This is my favorite recording of the Seventh.


It's very good, agreed. I'm familiar with another one from Neumann I believe, but Kertész's version was at least as good.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

bejart said:


> Michael Haydn (1737-1806): String Quintet in F Major
> 
> Concilium Musicum Wien: Paul Angerer and Christoph Angerer, violins -- Rainer Ullreich and Karl Waitl, violas -- Michael Bussing, cello -- Walter Bachking, double bass
> 
> View attachment 58021


Interesting, didn't know Michael Haydn wrote String Quintets. Will have to check these out sometime.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm looking at this one. Nice!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> I'm looking at this one. Nice!
> 
> View attachment 58025


brotagonist, are you a wrestler? Hehe.


----------



## Bruce

I'm beginning my Sunday (a little late) with

Paul Creston - Chant of 1942. David Amos conducts the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra









Ignaz Brüll - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C, Op. 24. Zsolt Deaky conducts the Nürnberg Symphony Orchestra, Frank Cooper plays the piano.









Nothing all that profound with either of these works; the Creston is a good example of mid-20th century American music, and the Brüll is suitably written in a late Romantic style. Both are quite enjoyable, perfect for a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## George O

Chorearum Collectanea: Instrumental Dances of the Late Renaissance

16th and 17th century Hungarian pieces

Camerata Hungarica Ensemble / Laszlo Czidra

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1972


----------



## brotagonist

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> brotagonist, are you a wrestler? Hehe.


They make great avatars


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem* with Gardiner and the ORR.

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas* performed by Pieter Wispelwey and Paul Komen.


----------



## JACE

This (again):










Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini; Corelli Variations; Sonata No. 2; Etudes-Tableaux, Op. 33 & Op. 39; Preludes (5) / Jean-Philippe Collard (with the Orchestre Du Capitole De Toulouse & Michel Plasson in the Paganini Rhapsody)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Cello Concerto 2 (Rostropovich/Ozawa), and Piano Quintet (Pontinen/Tale Quartet); Dusapin: String Quartet #3


----------



## cwarchc

I tend to stay off the pc during the week
Here are some of my weeks listening:
Baldr by Jon Leifs
Symphonies 1 & 3 Borodin
Bruch & Brahms Violin concertos 
Bach Cello by Tortelier


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Cliburn's Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 LP earned a platinum award (1 million copies sold) around 1978, twenty years after it was first released. It has triple-platinum status for worldwide sales. And, it was the best selling classical album for ten years!
> 
> *Quite the difference compared to now, when top classical CDs sell in the hundreds!*


Yes, but they're ripped-off in the millions.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I do enjoy the Hovhaness piece about a mountain.


I think it's the best symphonic writing since Shostakovich.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> BACH, J. S. Violin Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin. All of them. (Mark Lubotsky)


Impeccable dresser. My tipped hat doesn't do him enough service.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

God I wish EMI did the entire 1951 Bayreuth Karajan _Ring_! Though the beginning of Act III's "Ride of the Valkyries" sounds very similar pacing-wise to the famed Solti, fear not, because its just Karajan getting _warmed up_. The following cuts are high drama indeed.

Varnay's Brunnhilde and Rysanek's Sieglinde sound especially strong. The "_Schutzt mich und helft in hocster_" between Varnay and the other Valkyries; and the "_Nicht sehre dich Sorge um mich_" with Rysanek are high drama indeed-- so much in fact that I keep playing these cuts over and over again and haven't even made it to Scenes Two and Three yet!

As much as I love Karajan's finessingly-elegant, chamber-like treatment of his DG _Walkure_, I have to say that I vastly prefer this fierce and dramatic earlier approach of his for the absolute thrill of it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/38 (Rudolf Buchbinder).


----------



## Vaneyes

BartokPizz said:


> This {Kertesz} is my favorite recording of the {Dvorak} Seventh.


Have you heard this?

View attachment 58036


----------



## jim prideaux

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 7 in D minor (István Kertész; London Symphony Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 57984
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or did Hollywood filmmakers take the majority of their melodies from Dvorak? The beginning of the 7th sounds like a melody that could come from a Batman movie. The 3rd movement sounds like it could've been part of Pirates of the Carribean. A great symphonist.


Have often had exactly the same thought-used to use a mid 30's film 'Brigham Young' when I was teaching GCSE History and every time we watched it I could not avoid the conclusion that the soundtrack was directly influenced by Dvorak. However this observation may make sense-Dvorak, a leading central European symphonist at the end of the 19th century must have directly or indirectly influenced many 'Hollywood' composers who had origins in central Europe......the Dvorak 9th in many ways epitomises this apparent connection (to my ears anyway!)

Dvorak 6th and 7th-Beholavek and the Czech Phil-could not resist returning to this outstanding box set after reading this post-cheers!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Concerti, w. Douglas (rec.1988), Kovacevich (rec.1980).


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Schumann's Piano Concerto:










*Schumann & Grieg: Piano Concertos / Claudio Arrau, Christoph von Dohnanyi, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*

My Philips "Festivo" LP has a different cover than the snowy CD image above -- but you get the idea. The music is the same.


----------



## Haydn man

Something enjoyable and not too challenging, too much of my collection is full on blockbuster serious stuff.
I shall be trying to balance things a little more in future


----------



## LancsMan

*Elgar: Scenes from The Saga of King Olaf* Teresa Cahill, Philip Langridge, Brian Raynor Cook, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, conducted by Vernon Handley on EMI








Here we have a relatively little known major work by Elgar, written before he really established himself. There is some fine music in the piece - possibly wasted on the lacklustre text. It is rather Victorian English in sections - although at times Elgar seems to be trying to break away from such staid musical traditions. An interesting work of a composer trying to make something of himself. The Dream of Gerontius is not that far off.

This performance gives a good account of the piece. But maybe one for the committed Elgarians.


----------



## George O

Les Caractères de la Danse

Jean-Ferry Rebel (1666-1747): Les Caractères de la Danse

other pieces by

Andre Campra (1660-1744)

Jean-Bapiste Lully (1632-1687)

Marin Marais (1656-1728)

and anonymous

too many musicians for me to type, playing violins, alto, cello, violes de gambe, violone, flutes, bassoon, harpsichord

on Stil (France), from 1981


----------



## D Smith

Since the weather today reminds me of Finland , I listened to Sibelius' Lemminkainen Suite, superbly performed by Vanska/Lahti.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Flute Concerto in G Major (transcribed for flute by Francois Devienne from Violin Concerto No.23)

Pietro Mianiti conducting the Orchestra I Pomeriggi Musicali -- Mario Carbotta, flute


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 208 "The merry hunt is all that I love!"

For the birthday of Duke Christian of Sachsen-Weißenfels - Weimar, 1713

Matyas Antal, cond.

strange how few recording there have been of the "Hunt" cantata, especially as it includes the super-famous "Sheep may safely graze" which is even lovlier in its original form as a soprano aria

strange, also, that Naxos, who elsewhere record everything, put out just three or four Bach cantata discs in the 90s then stopped altogether


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Chout, Le Pas d'Acer and The Love for Three Oranges Suites-Jarvi and the SNO......

any piece by Prokofiev appears to be immediately recognisably by the composer-he seems to have such a distinctive approach!
as always the Chandos engineering is superb!


----------



## cwarchc

Staying in Iceland


----------



## Albert7

Haven't finished the Grimaud Brahms two discer yet but had to re-listen again to one of my all time favorite releases of this year:

Anna Prohoska's Behind the Lines which I am presenting at the music group next weekend:









So good that I have the iTunes version with the bonus track and the CD version.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

jim prideaux said:


> Have often had exactly the same thought-used to use a mid 30's film 'Brigham Young' when I was teaching GCSE History and every time we watched it I could not avoid the conclusion that the soundtrack was directly influenced by Dvorak. However this observation may make sense-Dvorak, a leading central European symphonist at the end of the 19th century must have directly or indirectly influenced many 'Hollywood' composers who had origins in central Europe......the Dvorak 9th in many ways epitomises this apparent connection (to my ears anyway!)
> 
> Dvorak 6th and 7th-Beholavek and the Czech Phil-could not resist returning to this outstanding box set after reading this post-cheers!


Dvorak also came to the US as a conductor and I believe he also taught some American musicians. That would definitely be a possible explanation . Even the Lord of the Rings soundtrack reminds me of his melodies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Prokofiev-Chout, Le Pas d'Acer and The Love for Three Oranges Suites-Jarvi and the SNO......
> 
> any piece by Prokofiev appears to be immediately recognisably by the composer-he seems to have such a distinctive approach!
> as always the Chandos engineering is superb!












Jarvi's _Le Pas d'Acer _and _Love for Three Oranges_ are absolutely SU-_PERB_. I love that cd. . . and right: _fan-TAS-tic_ Chandos engineered sound.

I've gotten tons of mileage out of that cd. Pure fun.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Scriabin *

Preludes, Op.11

No. 11 in B major - Allegro assai
No. 12 in G-sharp minor - Andante
No. 13 in G-flat major - Lento
No. 14 in E-flat minor - Presto

Andrei Diev


----------



## LancsMan

*Delius: Orchestral Works* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Beecham on EMI








I'm listening to the first CD of this marvellous 2 CD set of Beecham conducting Delius. The first CD contains many of the earlier Delius works such as the Florida Suite, but does have Brigg Fair - archetypal Delius.

I sometimes wonder if Delius is just too English to travel. At it's best it is remarkably evocative whilst being somewhat elusive.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been really excited about this one, with good reason! Gerhard's last completed Symphony 4 "New York" from 1967 is the culmination of his late style. 26 minutes in a single movement, the symphony nevertheless alternates between "static and dynamic material: action is very slow motion... the magic sense of _uneventfulness_." I'll have to listen for the uneventfulness next time :lol: because this is far removed from minimalism. From his middle period, we have the first of only four concertos he wrote, the Violin Concerto of 1942-45. Written for Schoenberg's 70th birthday, it blends "lush bi-tonality with occasional serialism..." to surpass "mere eclecticism," thus forming the basis of Gerhard's late exploratory style. If two orchestral pieces could demonstrate the composer's progression, it is these two, here paired on a Lyrita reissue:









Neaman, violin
Davis/BBCSO


----------



## DaveS

Another version of Mahler's 8th; a work I can no longer seem to hear enough. This is a 1959 March version with the London SO and Jascah Horenstein, conducting. I get Pristine Audio's weekly newsletter update and they have been releasing a lot of Horenstein's work, especially Mahler. I have been pretty impressed , and I guess there is a lot more coming, according and via his cousin(JH).

I digress slightly, having been looking for the 8th yesterday, and somehow came up Gergiev's reading on YT. Only one movement was there, and I happened to see a link to a full feature Tragic, or 6th featuring Gergiev and the LSO. Not sure how he had stayed under my radar for all these years, but this guy seems to have some real energy. I liked how he interpreted most of the work, but it seemed like something was off in the interpretation...maybe it sounded too Slavic. Don't think I care for Mahler this way. 

I gave Gergiev another try, and listened to his Tchaikovsky Winter Dreams, and he nailed it. Then, went on to listen some of his Mahler 2nd, and oh buy! Here we are back in the east again. I think Valery might be best served to work on his native stuff and leave Mahler to the European or westerners. This bedraggled look that he wears isn't too appealing for a person in his stature, either.

Maestro Horenstein and the LSO....Kudos on your interpretation of the 8th


----------



## Manxfeeder

LancsMan said:


> I sometimes wonder if Delius is just too English to travel. At it's best it is remarkably evocative whilst being somewhat elusive.


I like a lot of his music, especially when performed by Beecham. So at least in my house in Tennessee, he's hopped the pond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Delius: Orchestral Works* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Beecham on EMI
> View attachment 58044
> 
> 
> I'm listening to the first CD of this marvellous 2 CD set of Beecham conducting Delius.  The first CD contains many of the earlier Delius works such as the Florida Suite, but does have Brigg Fair - archetypal Delius.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if Delius is just too English to travel. At it's best it is remarkably evocative whilst being somewhat elusive.


Its not. I'm of Anglo-French extraction, myself, and live in Southern California-- and the _Florida Suite_ just resonates to the aesthetic bones of my_ being_.


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Art Of The Netherlands", disc two - David Munrow, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Laetatus sum*


----------



## bejart

Ernst Eichner (1740-1777): Symphony in D Minor, Op.7, No.4

Werner Ehrhardt directing L'Arte del Mondo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 17, No. 2*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Light Gallic charm that I can always receive with every mark of espressinated esteem. _;D_










Dorati's treatment of _Roumanian Rhapsody No. 1_










Paray's _Bronze Horse_


----------



## DaveS

Had to have another hit of Horenstein and his interpretation of Mahler. This time, the 1st with the LSO. A Nonesuch recording via YouTube. Ahhhh.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gabriel Fauré
Trio for Piano and Strings in D minor, Op. 120
Claude Debussy
Trio for Piano and Strings in G major
Maurice Ravel
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor*
Florestan Trio - Anthony Marwood (Violin), Richard Lester (Cello), Susan Tomes (Piano) [Hyperion, 1999]










*Frederick Delius
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra*
Jacqueline Du Pré (Cello), Sir Malcolm Sargent, Philharmonic Orchestra [EMI, rec. 1965]










*Elliott Carter
String Quartet No 5*
Juilliard Quartet [Sony Classical, 2014]


----------



## JACE

DaveS said:


> Had to have another hit of Horenstein and his interpretation of Mahler. This time, the 1st with the LSO. A Nonesuch recording via YouTube. Ahhhh.


A GLORIOUS recording, my favorite Mahler First!!!


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this loaner from the library:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony / Felicity Lott, Jonathan Summers, Bernard Haitink, LPO & LP Choir*


----------



## Haydn man

Time to give some Shostakovich another go.
This was a Saturday Symphony a few weeks ago and I have been meaning to try it again


----------



## pmsummer

"DISHED UP FOR PIANO" 
_Complete Piano Music, Volume One - Original Works_
*Percy Grainger*
Martin Jones, piano

Nimbus


----------



## Bruce

Sunday evening fare for me:

Alvin Singleton (American, b.1940) - After Fallen Crumbs









And Mozart - Symphony No. 38 in D, K.504


----------



## George O

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967): Quartet No. 2, op 10

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937): Quartet in C Major, op 37

The Walden Quartet of the University of Illinois

on Lyrichord Discs (NYC), from 1951 or thereabouts

on pretty red vinyl:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is an amazing work, done so well under direction of Pierre Boulez


----------



## Guest

No. 30-32 today. I know some people think his tempos are too slow, but I think they add depth and majesty to the music. I can't get over how good these 50 year old recordings sound. No doubt the original analog tape and tube mics helped.


----------



## JACE

Next up:










CD includes:
Ibert: Divertissement, from _Un chapeau de paille d'Italie_
Ibert: Escales (Ports of Call)
Fauré: _Pelléas et Mélisande_, incidental music
Fauré: Pavane
Roussel: _Bacchus et Ariane_, Suite No. 2

All performances by Ormandy & the Philadelphians -- except _Pelléas_, which is by Andrew Davis & the New Philharmonia Orchestra.

Good fun.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Wojciech Dankowski (ca.1730-1800?): Symphony in E Flat

Marek Sewen conducting the Warsaw Chamber Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

CD 1: Stabat Mater, Violin Concert in B-Flat Major, Salve Regina in C-minor

Pergolesi was certainly one of those composers whose early death was a true loss.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to another library loaner:










*Liszt: Complete Tone Poems, Volume 2 / Haitink, London PO*
Disc 1: 
- Héroïde Funèbre, Symphonic Poem No. 8
- Hungaria, Symphonic Poem No. 9
- Hamlet, Symphonic Poem No. 10

I've never heard any of these three tone poems. _Héroïde Funèbre_ sounds great so far.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): String Quartet in B Major, Op.1, No.2

Salagon Quartet: Christine Busch and Kathrin Troger, violins -- Claudia Hofert, viola -- Gesine Queyras, cello


----------



## senza sordino

RVW Symphony #7 Sinfonia Antarctica and #3 Pastoral







Bizet Symphony in C







Brahms SQ #3 and Piano Quintet in Fm







Bruch and Mendelssohn Violin Concerti


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Berlioz, _The Damnation of Faust_: "_D'amour l'ardente flamme,_" Massenet, _Werther_: "_Qui m'aurait dit. . . Des cris joyeus_," Gounod: _Faust _excepts










Entire thing










Ultimate Eva with the Dutchess: all of Act II










The entire thing.

I really can't get _enough_ of this performance. I've been listening to it for two days now. Karjan's conducting has moments of pure incandescent_ lightning_. Valhallan thunder as it should and ought to be.

It still_ kills me _that this entire Bayreuth _Walkure_ wasn't recorded.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Works for Piano / Ralf Gothoni*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now spinning this loaner from the library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony / Felicity Lott, Jonathan Summers, Bernard Haitink, LPO & LP Choir*


I really love that Sea Symphony of Haitink's. His rubato is so unusual in places. He approaches it almost like its Debussy.

My Pride of Place_ Sea Symphony_ goes to the Hickox/Philharmonia-- which just bursts with vitality and absolutely fantastic singing. I'm not too enthused with the lack of bass-frequency response in the engineer job-- but oh well, its glorious all the same.


----------



## Lisztian

JACE said:


> Now listening to another library loaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liszt: Complete Tone Poems, Volume 2 / Haitink, London PO*
> Disc 1:
> - Héroïde Funèbre, Symphonic Poem No. 8
> - Hungaria, Symphonic Poem No. 9
> - Hamlet, Symphonic Poem No. 10
> 
> I've never heard any of these three tone poems. _Héroïde Funèbre_ sounds great so far.


That's a fantastic performance of the _Heroide_. It's by far the longest one I've heard (most are between the 20 - 24 minute mark), but, when one is in the mood, it certainly works: he wrings every last ounce of bleak despair and tragedy from it, and the climax is simply _brutal_. One of the two best I've heard (the other being by Pletnev and the Russian National Orchestra).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvořák - Piano concerto - Firkušný / Cleveland / Szell .


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Lots of twentieth-century music today - Penderecki, Schnittke, Bartok, Sculthorpe, McGuire (Scottish chap), Schoenberg. So much different music!


----------



## Bruce

My weekend is coming to an end with a few piano works.

de Falla - Fantasia baetica - de Larrocha playing the piano









Ned Rorem - Piano Sonata No. 2 - Julius Katchen playing









Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 2 in G# minor, Op. 19 played by Igor Zhukov









Zhukov is one of the finest pianists to record the Scriabin sonati. I think I prefer Glemser and Lettberg just a bit, but Zhukov is certainly in the top rank. IMO.

Gulda - Prelude and Fugue recorded by Yolanda Liepa

Scriabin again, the Polonaise in B-flat minor, Op. 21 recorded by Michael Ponti









Ponti is also a fine pianists for Scriabin. I remember reading a long time ago that when he made these recordings for Vox, he was given an upright piano. That makes sense in some of the preludes, which are barely audible above the hiss of the analog techniques used at the time. The volume of the Polonaise, however, is quite sufficient. I also read that he slept in the recording studio on a cot. There are some things in the life of a concert pianist which rarely are known by the public.

And finally,

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 3 in B-flat, K.281, played by Krystian Zimerman









I love the way Zimeran plays Mozart. So smooth.


----------



## starthrower

Finding some great stuff on the NMC label.

Richard Ayres






Nicholas Maw






Thea Musgrave


----------



## Pugg

​
*Charles Rosen*

*Bach*: Ricercar in 6 voices from A Musical Offering, BWV 1079

*Bach*: Ricercar in 3 voices from A Musical Offering, BWV 1079

*Bach*: The Art of the Fugue, BWV 1080


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Freewheel-burning Richter.

By far the most passionate, clean, and controlled _Transcendental Etudes_ I ever did hear.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Kyung Wha Chung plays Dvořák violin concerto


----------



## SimonNZ

Jean Francaix's Wind Quintet No.2 - Kammervereinigung Berlin


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Kyung Wha Chung plays Mendelssohn violin concerto (1971)


----------



## senza sordino

Trying to find one or two more string quartets to nominate so I listened to these today on Spotify
Elgar String Quartet







Villa Lobos String Quartets #5&9







I liked all three, but I'm not sure I can nominate something based on one listen.

And the last thing tonight is a disk I bought a few months ago.
Copland Violin Sonata, Ives largo for violin, clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy, Barber String Quartet


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Les Preludes; Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 1 & 2; Mephisto Waltz / Bernstein, NYPO; Ormandy, PO*
Lenny's recording of _Les Preludes_ was some of first classical music to really catch my ear.









*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
- Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - Suite
- Debussy: La Mer









*Berg: Violin Concerto / Gidon Kremer, Colin Davis, BRSO*


----------



## candi

probably not for everyone, but still a nice cd.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1 Op.11 Evgeny Kissin .


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter: Variations for Orchestra (Frederik Prausnitz); Esa-Pekka Salonen: Mimo II (Rosengren/Salonen)


----------



## Badinerie

Duet for 2 Violins and strings, Steve Reich On BBC Radio 3.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Whoa! Listening to Maderna for the first time and this is awesome!!! I never knew anyone would compose like this.


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whoa! Listening to Maderna for the first time and this is awesome!!! I never knew anyone would compose like this.


I remember feeling exactly the same a few months back when I stumbled upon Quadrivium on YouTube. Quite staggered that he is so very rarely mentioned in these parts. Or in many parts. He's in Composer Guestbooks and our resident LinkMeister Vaneyes* has posted some interesting interviews and stuff.

Edit - Actually it was Blancrocher who posted the link I was thinking of. Apologies all round


----------



## MagneticGhost

Unexpectedly at home with poorly child so lying on sofa with him and listening to Brahms: Marienlieder Op.22 from this lovely DG box.


----------



## SimonNZ

Francis Thorne's Seven Set Pieces - Ralph Shapey, cond.


----------



## aleazk

Boulez - _Rituel_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Shoddy presentation in this bargain reissue, but excellent music making.

Listening to Disc 1: Symphony no 1, the Alto Rhapsody (with Dame Janet Baker) and the Tragic Overture. Bracing stuff on a Monday morning.


----------



## Kivimees

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whoa! Listening to Maderna for the first time and this is awesome!!! I never knew anyone would compose like this.


Yes, indeed:


----------



## Badinerie

Pretending its not Christmas, I dont have a teenage monster and a demanding parter...Im somewhere in sunny spain with a cold beer and I dont give a.........


----------



## SimonNZ

Richard Strauss' Don Juan - Herbert Von Karajan, cond. (1951)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, Op. 1; Four Ballads for Piano, Op. 10 (Stefan Vladar).









This just came in. Vladar is excellent here, imo.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This recording is quite fast! Certainly has a charm which I particularly like.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Dufourt- Piano Concerto (2005)
Sciarrino- Sui poemi concentrici I (1987) -> this is highly recommended for its otherworldly orchestral sounds
Furrer- Aer for piano, clarinet, cello (1991)
Furrer- Linea dell'orizzonte for ensemble (2012)


----------



## Kivimees

Norwegians bearing oboes around here:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SeptimalTritone said:


> Dufourt- Piano Concerto (2005)
> Sciarrino- Sui poemi concentrici I (1987) -> this is highly recommended for its otherworldly orchestral sounds
> Furrer- Aer for piano, clarinet, cello (1991)
> Furrer- Linea dell'orizzonte for ensemble (2012)


Dufourt is one French composer who doesn't get as much recognition as he deserves!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Still trying hard to really get into this symphony, but Boulez gets a thrilling sound out of it!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Macbeth*.
Leonard *Warren */ Leonie* Rysanek*
Carlo* Bergonz*i / Jerome Hines.

Maestro *Leinsdorf* conducting.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Zbignew Karkowski & Tetsuo Furudate- World as Will IV (2011)

This is so so energizing. Take Stockhausen and tetrate it. Combines orchestral sounds and computer generated sounds into a wild narrative.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

The Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's caressing, interpretative touch is a work of supererogatory greatness in and of itself.

The exquisite beauty of his first movement just floors me every time.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in D Major, Hob. 16/42 (Rudolf Buchbinder).









A really fun sonata, love the piece.


----------



## Pugg

​
Such fine recording!


----------



## aleazk

_Las Músicas de los Caminos de Santiago_ (Pro Música Rosario)

Medieval music (from the Codex Calixtinus) related to the traditional pilgrimage to the cathedral of Santiago de Compostela, Galicia (Spain).

Pro Música Rosario is a group that specializes in this repertoire. They make very colorful arrangements of this music with epoch instruments. I saw them live once, pretty fun music.


----------



## Morimur

*Claude Debussy - La Mer (Karajan)*


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Tapiola / Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra*









*Liszt: Complete Tone Poems, Vol. 2 / Haitink, LPO*
Disc 1 (again)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Andrew Greenwald- Sofrut(C) for violin, viola, piccolo, and oboe (2012).


----------



## DavidA

Parsifal Vienna 1961 / Karajan

Just arrived. Interesting is that HvK used two Kundrys - Hongen and Ludwig


----------



## Vasks

_Some CRI LPs which include Imbrie, Schuman, Wuorinen, Rochberg and Parris_


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> Freewheel-burning Richter.
> 
> By far the most passionate, clean, and controlled _Transcendental Etudes_ I ever did hear.


Are those exact performances available on some other label? That particular one now sells for $399 new or $89 used!


----------



## Orfeo

*Hugo Alfven*
Ballet pantomime in three acts "The Mountain King."
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphonies nos. I, II, & IV.
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Ari Rasilainen.

*Edvin Kallstenius*
A Summernight's Serenade.
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Stig Westerberg.

*Oskar Lindberg*
From the Great Forests.
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Stig Westerberg.

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony no. I in C minor.
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## aleazk

Haas - _...Und..._


----------



## Orfeo

starthrower said:


> I'm thinking of getting either the Boulez or Tennstedt Mahler box.


I think I'll get both.


----------



## DavidA

Morimur said:


>


I have the earlier incarnation. Superb!


----------



## science

View attachment 58108


I'm actually doing it!

I have strong coffee to help wash it down.


----------



## Bruce

Starting my week with Rachmaninov - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 36, Jean-Philippe Collard playing the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Sibelius* (1865) and *Martinu* (1890) birthdays.

View attachment 58111
View attachment 58112


----------



## schigolch




----------



## brotagonist

Song for the night... just ended:

Szymanowski Symphony 3 Song of the Night
Wit/[orchestra not indicated]


----------



## pmsummer

I AM THE TRUE VINE
BERLINER MESSE
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
The Pro Arte Singers
Paul Hillier, director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent, organ

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> *Delius: Orchestral Works* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Beecham on EMI
> View attachment 58044
> 
> 
> I'm listening to the first CD of this marvellous 2 CD set of Beecham conducting Delius. The first CD contains many of the earlier Delius works such as the Florida Suite, but does have Brigg Fair - archetypal Delius.
> *
> I sometimes wonder if Delius is just too English to travel.* At it's best it is remarkably evocative whilst being somewhat elusive.


Not at all. Not at all. I say. I say.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

On the menu for this evening.
*Puccini: Turandot*

*Nilson/ Correli / Scotto.*
Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

DavidA said:


> I have the earlier incarnation. Superb!


Karajan's earlier DG recording of *La Mer* is one of the best in the catalogue


----------



## SilverSurfer

*Attica* by Frederic Rzewski, in a version completely alone at the piano which always blows me away when I come back to it, from this page:

http://eamusic.dartmouth.edu/~larry/recordings/otherpeoplesworks.html


----------



## The nose

Nico Muhly _Drones_


----------



## realdealblues

Some fairly modern stuff for me...*

Shostakovich:* *Symphonies No. 1 & 2*

View attachment 58113


Rudolf Barshai/WDR Symphony Orchestra

I like both of these Symphonies. I don't know that I knew what to make of #2 when I first heard it, but I liked it. Honestly, I'm still not sure what to make of #2 :lol:

*Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1*

View attachment 58114


Ferenc Fricsay/Radio-Symphony-Orchestra Berlin
Pianist: Geza Anda

It's funny what a couple years can do to a man. Two years ago I absolutely hated Bartok's Piano Concertos. Couldn't listen to them. Never thought I would even try to listen to them again. I got the big Ferenc Fricsay Box Set and have been going through it and decided "what the hell, I'll give the 1st Piano Concerto another try".

I had no issues listening to Piano Concerto #1 at all and found myself wondering "what did I find so terrible just a couple of years ago that made me find them so unlistenable? And what has changed and why does it not bother me at all now?"

I have no answer other than the the mind is a truly funny thing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lotte Lenya herself gave Teresa Stratas the seal of approval, and actually gave her access to the original manuscripts, which were often in higher keys than the ones we were used to. Whether singing in German, French or English, Stratas sounds completely at home in the medium. One of the best discs of Weill songs you're ever likely to hear.

Edited to add that Nonesuch's presentation is absolutely shocking. No texts, no translations, and what little text there is is in minuscule type. It does not do justice to the excellent music making at all.

5 stars for performances
1 star for presentation.


----------



## brotagonist

+realdealblues Listening to a lot of music by different composers radically changes my perspective on other composers. Without generalizing too much, there is no classical music that I am not open to in some way, at some time. With most genres, it's hit and miss; with classical, it's hit and _hit_.

Liszt Dante Symphony Barenboim Berliner


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Mahlerian

realdealblues said:


> I had no issues listening to Piano Concerto #1 at all and found myself wondering "what did I find so terrible just a couple of years ago that made me find them so unlistenable? And what has changed and why does it not bother me at all now?"
> 
> I have no answer other than the the mind is a truly funny thing.


The mind tends to process unfamiliar harmonies/sounds/rhythms or combinations thereof as noise, simply as a normal part of filtering. If you've been exposed to a lot of the same thing in the meantime, it ends up sorting itself out. Music that relies upon shock value isn't worth much, but some music that may seem shocking isn't actually dependent upon that shock, and it can be hard to tell the difference sometimes.

That said, Bartok's First Concerto is a favorite of mine; his Second is more neoclassical and his Third a fine work of his later streamlined style, but the First has a percussive kick to it that they can't match.


----------



## brotagonist

+millionrainbows Great shot of Boulez :lol: Was that a Freudian slip?


----------



## brotagonist

+Mahlerian I like the idea about shock value.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Shoddy presentation in this bargain reissue, but excellent music making.
> 
> Listening to Disc 1: Symphony no 1, the Alto Rhapsody (with Dame Janet Baker) and the Tragic Overture. Bracing stuff on a Monday morning.


How does that Baker/Boult _Alto Rhapsody _square off against the Baker/Hickox in terms of Dame Janet's singing?


----------



## Skilmarilion

For the _Jeanius_, on his birthday.

*Sibelius* - Symphony No. 7 in C major


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Karajan's earlier DG recording of *La Mer* is one of the best in the catalogue


I've never found a perfect 'Platonic form' of a _La Mer_ for myself, but the Karajan definitely approximates that ideal.

I love Karajan's drop-dead, seductive and gorgeous treatment of the first movement on that sixties DG _La Mer_; and especially how delicately and femininely he does that part with the winds and the harp right before the big swelling climax. For the last movement though?-- I really like the vivacity and zest of the Reiner.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> How does that Baker/Boult _Alto Rhapsody _square off against the Baker/Hickox in terms of Dame Janet's singing?


It's earlier, so she's in firmer, fresher voice. It's a classic reading and is the one I most usually reach for. Is it not in that big EMI Baker box you bought?

Also on this


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> It's earlier, so she's in firmer, fresher voice. It's a classic reading and is the one I most usually reach for. Is it not in that big EMI Baker box you bought?
> 
> Also on this


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. . . <turning scarlet> Yeeeeeeeeeah.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Blonde-moment number one for the day.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Suite for Piano, Op. 25















I remember this older one. The newer has all this, plus the Piano Concerto, and Webern's op. 27 Variations.


----------



## Jos

Complete newbie in this field. Found this a few days back in the vinylstore and thought of some members here. Columbia/EMI , Callas. Can't go wrong, I figured. 
And indeed, enjoying it much. What a voice !!


----------



## The nose

millionrainbows said:


> The Suite for Piano, Op. 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this older one. The newer has all this, plus the Piano Concerto, and Webern's op. 27 Variations.


I have the second movement of the piano concerto as alarm clock the morning


----------



## BillT

Garrick Ohlsson performed Scriabin live in San Francisco:

Sonatas # 2 - 7
four Etudes
a couple Preludes

I was in heaven! How is it possible for a single human person to perform all of this -- with heart -- from memory? 

- Bill

OBTW, a few weeks ago I heard Yuja Wang perform some of the same pieces. I hated it -- all technique, no heart. Or so I felt, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jos said:


> View attachment 58117
> 
> 
> Complete newbie in this field. Found this a few days back in the vinylstore and thought of some members here. Columbia/EMI , Callas. Can't go wrong, I figured.
> And indeed, enjoying it much. What a voice !!


A great performance of the opera. A little unconventional perhaps, but extremely powerful.

You can check out my review of it here, if you've a mind http://www.talkclassical.com/33051-new-maria-callas-box-22.html


----------



## millionrainbows

The one I have, before reissue on brilliant. Very Webern-like, good and mysterious. Too bad Maderna did not live longer & compose more.


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> *Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 58114
> 
> 
> Ferenc Fricsay/Radio-Symphony-Orchestra Berlin
> Pianist: Geza Anda
> 
> It's funny what a couple years can do to a man. Two years ago I absolutely hated Bartok's Piano Concertos. Couldn't listen to them. Never thought I would even try to listen to them again. I got the big Ferenc Fricsay Box Set and have been going through it and decided "what the hell, I'll give the 1st Piano Concerto another try".
> 
> I had no issues listening to Piano Concerto #1 at all and found myself wondering "what did I find so terrible just a couple of years ago that made me find them so unlistenable? And what has changed and why does it not bother me at all now?"
> 
> *I have no answer other than the the mind is a truly funny thing.*


I love it when that happens. We're changing all the time -- even when we don't realize it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> A great performance of the opera. A little unconventional perhaps, but extremely powerful.
> 
> You can check out my review of it here, if you've a mind http://www.talkclassical.com/33051-new-maria-callas-box-22.html












Divina for me_ is _Carmen in that performance. I've heard more beautifully_ intoned _Carmens, but never a Carmen who is so absolutely commanding and ferocious in her handling of _men_.

Stellar drama and ingenious singing in every way.

Highest marks.


----------



## brotagonist

+JACE We're not statues, we are in constant motion.


----------



## millionrainbows

brotagonist said:


> +JACE We're not statues, we are in constant motion.


We're not zombies, either. I'm so sick of zombies!

Continuing with Schoenberg/Pollini; The Piano Concerto op. 43. Same cover as earlier.


----------



## brotagonist

I now have 6 on order  I'll gloat privately, but I will be listening to them, once they arrive  I really did want to avoid the Christmas postal chaos, but at around $6 a disc, delivered, I didn't dare risk losing the deals.

Thanks to the Liszt tone poems thread, I heard his marvellous Zwei Episoden aus Lenaus Faust (Masur/Leipzig).


----------



## millionrainbows

I replaced my single, rather slim center speaker with 2 Bose, stacked. It sounds much better, louder, more bass, more dispersion.


----------



## brotagonist

+millionrainbows Personally, I'd go with 2 towers and a subwoofer (no, I'm not trying to start an audiophile or equipment rant  ), but it depends on your budget, space and unique requirements.


----------



## realdealblues

Mahlerian said:


> The mind tends to process unfamiliar harmonies/sounds/rhythms or combinations thereof as noise, simply as a normal part of filtering. If you've been exposed to a lot of the same thing in the meantime, it ends up sorting itself out. Music that relies upon shock value isn't worth much, but some music that may seem shocking isn't actually dependent upon that shock, and it can be hard to tell the difference sometimes.
> 
> That said, Bartok's First Concerto is a favorite of mine; his Second is more neoclassical and his Third a fine work of his later streamlined style, but the First has a percussive kick to it that they can't match.


Well I have been trying to expand over the last year. I bought the SONY Box Sets for Boulez conducting Schoenberg, Webern and Bartok and listened through each disc once. When I got the Karajan 70's Box Set I listened to his Schoenberg, Webern & Berg recordings as well. I've also spent more time with Prokofiev whom I've also had a hard time getting into (other than his 1st Symphony). I used to hate his Piano Sonata #7, now I really like it.

I still don't listen to those composers "frequently" but I do try to work them in more than I used to. If I listen to 19 works from Beethoven, Mozart, Mahler, Bach, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, etc. Then the 20th work I'll play something from Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Webern, Schoenberg, Bartok, etc.

Maybe exposing myself more to those types of composers has made me filter less of it as noise. There still are some works that I still don't get and think of as random noises but I do find certain works more appealing now. Bartok's Dance Suite is another one that I ended up liking recently. I know I've heard it before but I'm pretty sure I must have filtered it out as noise until about a week ago when I listened to the Fricsay recording. Anyway, I do find it interesting how the mind works.

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"*

View attachment 58119


Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Still one of the best 9ths. Maybe it's a little slow to some, but the singing is tremendous and the Vienna Philharmonic play wonderfully.


----------



## brotagonist

Henze Symphony 6, revised 1994
Janowski/RSO Berlin

I like this one  I'm trying to decide which ones I want. There are ten in all, so this will take me quite a while. I used to have the set of Symphonies 1-6, but the later four are not included and at least the Sixth was later revised, so there are a lot of questions.


----------



## JACE

Schumann: Piano Concerto / Serkin, Ormandy, Philadelphia O; Piano Quintet / Serkin, Budapest Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Maskarade Overture, Clarinet Concerto and 3rd Symphony.....Myung Whun Chung, Olle Schill and the Gothenburg S.O.

to a certain extent my experience with the concerto reflects the discussion above-with this recording the work just 'fell into place' where previously it passed me by....the symphony happens to be one of my own personal favourite symphonies and this is my favourite interpretation-so all in all a great disc!


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"*
> 
> View attachment 58119
> 
> 
> Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Still one of the best 9ths. Maybe it's a little slow to some, but the singing is tremendous and the Vienna Philharmonic play wonderfully.


I'm with you: I think this Ninth is TREMENDOUS. (Though I don't have as many recordings as some of the "LvB Ninth-Mavens" out there in TC-Land.)

If I were picking just one recording of the Ninth, desert island-style, it would likely be Böhm's.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: trio sonatas (Robert King); organ works (Walcha)


----------



## Jos

Marschallin Blair said:


> so absolutely commanding and ferocious in her handling of _men_.


I guess I like it that way.........


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ said:


> Francis Thorne's Seven Set Pieces - Ralph Shapey, cond.


What does this music sound like? I love the cute Louise-Brooks hair cuts!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jos said:


> I guess I like it that way.........


For every top there's a bottom; vice versa too of course. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Haydn Piano Sonata No. 37_










_Mona Vanna_










Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw _Bells_










Entire disc


----------



## MagneticGhost

Alvin Lucier - Music for piano with amplified sonorous vessels (1990)


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw _Bells_


That's such a GREAT recording! :cheers:


----------



## MagneticGhost

One leads to another.

Alvin Lucier: Music for Piano with Slow Sweep Pure Wave Oscillators


----------



## hpowders

I can't see Callas as Carmen. Tosca, yes! Carmen, no! But then again opera is all Greek to me.


----------



## Cosmos

This afternoons category: Vienna seconds

Now, Brahms' 2 in D










Then, Schmidt's 2 in Eb










Later, Bruckner's 2 in C minor


----------



## Itullian

3


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-2nd and 3rd Symphonies-Gergiev and the LSO.......

recently found Prokofiev becoming more 'accessible', particularly enjoyed Sinfonia Concertante and certain ballet suites but I can imagine in the near future having to get hold of the Jarvi SNO symphony recordings.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*


----------



## scratchgolf

Merry Christmas to me.

Stupid sideways picture!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> That's such a GREAT recording! :cheers:


It really is. The sonic 'punch' of the engineering shakes the walls. . . . . . . . . . . . of the neighbor's house. . . . . . . . . across the easement.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> I can't see Callas as Carmen. Tosca, yes! Carmen, no! But then again opera is all Greek to me.


Imagine a tigress stretching her claws in the sun, and voila: there you have it.


----------



## JACE

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 58132
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me.
> 
> Stupid sideways picture!


Single malt Scotch and Rubinstein playing Chopin. What could be finer? ...NOTHING.


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Complete Tone Poems, Vol. 2 / Haitink, LPO*
Disc 2:
- Hunnenschlacht, Symphonic Poem No.11, S.105
- Die Ideale, Symphonic Poem No.12, S. 106 (After Schiller)
- Von Der Wiege Bis Zum Grabe, Symphonic Poem No.13, S.107
- Mephisto Waltz No.1, S. 110 ''The Dance In The Village Inn'' (After Lenau)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I don't like the flat, live engineered sound. I _do like _the performance. I _really like _the piano playing of Volodos.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 209 "He knows not what sorrow is"

Farewell Cantata for Johann Matthias Gesner on his posting to Ansbach - Leipzig, 1729

Elly Ameling, soprano, Collegium Aureum


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frank Martin, Petite Symphonie Concertante*

This is 12-tone? I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Herbert Howells - Sonata for Organ (1933) - Graham Barber


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I don't like the flat, live engineered sound. I _do like _the performance. I _really like _the piano playing of Volodos.


MB, have you heard Kissin's Rach 3 with Ozawa & the BSO? The sound is even worse than Volodos/Levine. But I think the performance is BETTER.

That said, it is a "low-voltage"/inward reading. Not everyone's cuppa joe.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Litany to the Virgin Mary, Demeter (Antoni Wit)


----------



## Albert7

Just finished the Grimaud Brahms disc finally... so getting to get into this difficult album:









I really dig Steve Reich. I don't know how it compares to the earlier recording however.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

hpowders said:


> I can't see Callas as Carmen. Tosca, yes! Carmen, no! But then again opera is all Greek to me.


For me she's the most convincing Carmen on record. _Dangereuse et belle_, as Micaela calls her, not charming or coquettish which to me seems a complete misreading of the part. Carmen pulls a knife on a fellow worker, remember. She's hardly ladylike. She does not depend on men, and no man ever will entrap her. _Libre elle est nee, et libre elle mourra_, she says at the end, and she means it. She would rather die than become the property of a man. It doesn't always make for comfortable listening, but that's what makes it so interesting.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Last one before bed.
Smashing organ works from the likes of Tavener, Ferneyhough, Mellors and Part.
Played by Kevin Bowyer


----------



## Badinerie

Rimsky...Ansermet. LXT lp Gorgeous my loves!


----------



## pmsummer

albertfallickwang said:


> Just finished the Grimaud Brahms disc finally... so getting to get into this difficult album:
> 
> View attachment 58137
> 
> 
> I really dig Steve Reich. I don't know how it compares to the earlier recording however.


Which recording is that? The version I have is the ECM with his ensemble. One of my favorites of his works/performances.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, have you heard Kissin's Rach 3 with Ozawa & the BSO? The sound is even worse than Volodos/Levine. But I think the performance is BETTER.
> That said, it is a "low-voltage"/inward reading. Not everyone's cuppa joe.


Oh yeah, I have it. . . _somewhere_. I'll have to find it one of these days. I'm a pathological shopaholic: I have cd's in my house, my garage, a storage unit, at my parents' house, my friend's house, and my sister's house. I really should make a spreadsheet for this stuff. . .

I'd of course listen to it for _Kissin_, if nothing else. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Rimsky...Ansermet. LXT lp Gorgeous my loves!


Repost, Baddie.

The picture didn't come up (at least on my computer).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> For me she's the most convincing Carmen on record. _Dangereuse et belle_, as Micaela calls her, not charming or coquettish which to me seems a complete misreading of the part. Carmen pulls a knife on a fellow worker, remember. She's hardly ladylike. She does not depend on men, and no man ever will entrap her. _Libre elle est nee, et libre elle mourra_, she says at the end, and she means it. She would rather die than become the property of a man. It doesn't always make for comfortable listening, but that's what makes it so interesting.


Incidentally, the mature Nietzsche rejected the self-abnegation and renunciation of_ Parsifal _and championed the unbounded vitality of_ Carmen_.


----------



## omega

*Gérard Grisey*
_Les espaces acoustiques_


----------



## pmsummer

MagneticGhost said:


> Last one before bed.
> Smashing organ works from the likes of Tavener, Ferneyhough, Mellors and Part.
> Played by Kevin Bowyer
> 
> View attachment 58140


Need is American for 'want'.


----------



## pmsummer

FAREWELL TO PHILOSOPHY
*Gavin Bryars*, all compositions
Julian Lloyd Webber, cello
English Chamber Orchestra
James Judd, conductor
ONE LAST BAR, THEN JOE CAN SING
Nexus, percussion ensemble
BY THE VAAR
Charlie Haden, double bass
English Chamber Orchestra
James Judd, conductor

Point Music


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: String Quartets, Opp. 96, 106, w. Stamitz Qt. (rec.1987).


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> +JACE We're not statues, we are in constant motion.


Q. Are we not men?
A. We are Devo.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Repost, Baddie.
> 
> The picture didn't come up (at least on my computer).


Dont know why but I can try this.


----------



## Vaneyes

BillT said:


> Garrick Ohlsson performed Scriabin live in San Francisco:
> 
> Sonatas # 2 - 7
> four Etudes
> a couple Preludes
> 
> I was in heaven! How is it possible for a single human person to perform all of this -- with heart -- from memory?
> 
> - Bill
> 
> OBTW, a few weeks ago I heard Yuja Wang perform some of the same pieces. I hated it -- all technique, no heart. Or so I felt, but maybe it's just me.


It's you. Her body of work impales me.


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaneyes said:


> *Dvorak*: String Quartets, Opp. 96, 106, w. Stamitz Qt. (rec.1987).


I still hope to find a complete list of all the Grand Prix Du Disque winners.

If anyone happens to stumble on one and lets me know, I'd be eternally grateful.

Strange that its proven so hard.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> I still hope to find a complete list of all the Grand Prix Du Disque winners.
> 
> If anyone happens to stumble on one and lets me know, I'd be eternally grateful.
> 
> Strange that its proven so hard.


Click on the genre via these links. Not complete. :tiphat:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prix_du_Disque

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Académie_Charles-Cros


----------



## SimonNZ

Thanks, but as you say that's nowhere near complete. The awards go back, I believe to 1948, and include all too many interesting things that have scandalously never had a cd issue and have been utterly forgotten.

I used to have an impressive collection of obscure vinyl I'd grabbed just because of those award labels - before it all got pinched.


----------



## George O

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 58132
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me.
> 
> *Stupid sideways picture!*


That's what comes from drinking while taking photos.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ana-Marie Avram- Zodiaque for prepared piano and tape (1990)
Ana-Marie Avram- Voices of the Desert for bass clarinet, ensemble, and electronics (2009)


----------



## George O

A feather on the breath of God: Sequences and hymns by Abbess Hildegard of Bingen

Hildegard von Bingen (1098-1179)

Gothic Voices / Christopher Page

om Hyperion (London), from 1982

some details:

http://www.discogs.com/Abbess-Hildegard-Of-Bingen-Gothic-Voices-2-With-Emma-Kirkby-Christopher-Page-A-Feather-On-The-Breath/master/104475


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Luigi Cherubini String Quintet in E minor*
Diogenes Quartet with Manuel van der Nahmer, Cello II [cpo, 2006]

Showing some slight similarity to a Haydn quartet, this is a charming and enjoyable work.










*George Onslow
String Quartet No.28 in E flat major, Op.54
String Quartet No.29 in D minor, Op.55
String Quartet No.30 in C minor, Op.56*
Quatuor Diotima - [Naive, 2010]

These somewhat Beethovenian, but also original, string quartets are quite excellent. They're beautifully recorded too on Naive. The Diotime Quartet articulate the works with crisp precision - I've not heard them play before..










*
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 in C minor*
National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Georg Tintner [Naxos, 2001]


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> A feather on the breath of God: Sequences and hymns by Abbess Hildegard of Bingen
> 
> Hildegard von Bingen (1098-1179)
> 
> Gothic Voices / Christopher Page


^There's an interesting interview with Christopher Page in the book Inside Early Music where at one point he says something about Hyperion pleading with him to bring out a Hildegard 2 album, but as he'd changed his mind about so many of the interpretive details and approaches on the first album he chose to continually decline. (still a wonderful album, imo)

playing now:










Schubert's Piano Sonatas D.894 and D.784 - Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived in the mail. Beethoven symphonies and some overtures:








Apparently this series does not have booklets, but the CDs are in nice cardboard cases. I do like the box packaging as it is very compact and more durable than jewel cases. Also the CDs can't jar loose like with some jewel cases.


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Tapiola
Boston Symphony
Sir Colin Davis

Hauntingly beautiful, unforgettable late Sibelius.
A shame he soon stopped composing, with 30 years still left to him.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Janacek*: Piano Works, w. Firkusny et al (rec.1970/1).


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58155
> 
> 
> Sibelius Tapiola
> Boston Symphony
> Sir Colin Davis
> 
> Hauntingly beautiful, unforgettable late Sibelius.
> A shame he soon stopped composing, with 30 years still left to him.


Did anybody mention that it's Sibelius's birthday? He was born in 1865.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Did anybody mention that it's Sibelius's birthday? He was born in 1865.


You just did.

In that case, I will play it again!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More Maderna. 
Maderna is cool, once I get through this series on NEOS I might poke around and see what other recordings of his music I can find.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Jean! Sibelius Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5 - Karajan/Berlin. Two of my favorites!


----------



## BartokPizz

*Beethoven, Grosse Fuge for String Quartet*
Cleveland Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 6, w. Philharmonia/Barbirolli (rec.1967).


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in D Major

Ondrej Kukal directing the South Bohemian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> 3


7................................


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Karajan


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to:


----------



## George O

Monsieur Bach

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Scott Ross, harpsichord

on Stil (France), from 1973
my avatar's first record


----------



## Morimur

*Claude Debussy - Orchestral Music (Haitink, Beinum) (2 CD)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just got this today. The Koussevitzky/BSO Sibelius Second was from a live performance recorded in November of 1950 at Symphony Hall, Boston. The strings sound really blended and beautifully intoned. I wouldn't count this performance as among my favorite, though. Solid but not noteworthy-- at least by my standards.

I wish it could be otherwise, because Koussevitzky's_ Pohola's Daughter_ is galvanizing-- so I know he has it in him; just not on this night.


----------



## science

View attachment 58158


View attachment 58159


View attachment 58160


----------



## Guest

Purists will fall over in a dead heap, but those of us with more Romantic leanings will enjoy this. I must admit, though, at times it seems to be more about _him_ than the music. Great sound.


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Donizetti (1797-1848): String Quartet in No.16 B Minor

The Revolutionary Drawing Room: Graham Cracknell and Adrian Butterfield, violins -- Peter Collyer, viola -- Angela East, cello


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HOT HOT HOT!!! *gets out a hat and cane*


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann's Piano Concerto* played by Maria João Pires with the LSO under Gardiner.

*Philip Glass's Einstein on the Beach*. I took advantage of the composer's directive and wandered in and out at will...


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 93 in D major
Symphony No. 95 in C minor

Roy Goodman
The Hanover Band

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 15 in A major

Neeme Järvi
Scottish National Orchestra

Shostakovich is _love_, Shostakovich is _life_! 

I love, love the 15th! :clap:


----------



## JACE

*Liszt Piano Recital / Leif Ove Andsnes*

This struck me powerfully tonight. Remarkable music and musicianship.

I feel a Liszt bender coming on...


----------



## opus55

TheProudSquire said:


> *Shostakovich*
> 
> Symphony No. 15 in A major
> 
> Neeme Järvi
> Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> Shostakovich is _love_, Shostakovich is _life_!
> 
> I love, love the 15th! :clap:


I now listen to DSCH 15 more than any other of his symphonies. Love the percussive instruments.

Helped my son prepare for algebra test while listening to some opera.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight, before going to sleep, I'm listening to

Mahler - Symphony No. 7 in E minor (more or less) - Bernard Haitink running the Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam









Seeing as it's rather late at night, the two Nachtmusik movements are appropriate, if not necessarily relaxing.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shostakovich's 7th, 9th and 15th symphonies and a String Quartet.
I like Shostakovich. It's amazing how he could still compose great music during the war.


----------



## ProudSquire

opus55 said:


> I now listen to DSCH 15 more than any other of his symphonies. Love the percussive instruments.
> 
> Helped my son prepare for algebra test while listening to some opera.
> 
> View attachment 58173
> View attachment 58172


I know! Shostaky had a way with percussive instruments, but in the 15th they sound so so so, right, maybe not the technical term that I'm looking for, but still, I always have a smile on my face when I listen to the 15th. I am especially enamored by his quotation of William Tell's Overture, it just makes the first movement all jiggly, bouncy and so much fun! :clap::trp:


----------



## KenOC

Count another fan of the 15th! What a wonderful symphony. And boy, does he wrap it up in style!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cut number two on the cd: Act III, Scene i: "_Schutzt mich und heift_"

Karajan's pure warrior-ferocity treatment of this passage has to be heard to be believed:

_BRUNNHILDE: (breathelssly) Give me protection and help in my great distress!

THE VALKRYIES: Where have you ridden from in such a wild hurry? Only fugitives fly like that!

BRUNNHILDE: For the first time I am running away and I am being chased: the father of battles is pursuing me.

THE VALKYRIES (in great terror): Are you out of your mind? Speak! Tell us! Battlefather is chasing you? You're running away from him?!

BRUNNHILDE (anxiously going to a lookout point, then returning to the others): O sisters, go and look from the top of the rocks! Look to the north, see if Warfather is coming! (Ortlinde and Waltraute run up to the top of the rocks to keep watch.) Quick! Can you see him yet?!

ORTLINDE: There's a thunderstorm coming from the north.

WALTRAUTE: Heavy clouds are building up over there!

THE VALKRYIES: Battlefather is riding his sacred horses!

BRUNNHILDE: The wild huntsman, who's hunting me in his anger, he's coming, he's coming from the north! Protect me sisters! Save this woman!_

Well, you get the idea.

My heart is in my _throat_ when I blast this. I can't even imagine seeing and hearing this live at Bayreuth.


----------



## opus55

TheProudSquire said:


> I know! Shostaky had a way with percussive instruments, but in the 15th they sound so so so, right, maybe not the technical term that I'm looking for, but still, I always have a smile on my face when I listen to the 15th. I am especially enamored by his quotation of William Tell's Overture, it just makes the first movement all jiggly, bouncy and so much fun! :clap::trp:


Aha. William Tell it was. I knew the trumpet marching tune but didn't know the name.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> More Maderna.
> Maderna is cool, once I get through this series on NEOS I might poke around and see what other recordings of his music I can find.


I'm collecting his NEOS recordings. I have Vol 1, and I ordered 2 & 3. You might want to listen to the Mode label CD, Music In Two Dimensions. It features his works for flute.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Zacharias*.
Now playing 3 and then the triple concerto.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> My heart is in my _throat_ when I blast this. I can't even imagine seeing and hearing this live at Bayreuth.


Also, kewl helmets and fine development -- not necessarily of the musical type.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Cut number two on the cd: Act III, Scene i: "_Schutzt mich und heift_"
> 
> Karajan's pure warrior-ferocity treatment of this passage has to be heard to be believed:
> 
> _BRUNNHILDE: (breathelssly) Give me protection and help in my great distress!
> 
> THE VALKRYIES: Where have you ridden from in such a wild hurry? Only fugitives fly like that!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE: For the first time I am running away and I am being chased: the father of battles is pursuing me.
> 
> THE VALKYRIES (in great terror): Are you out of your mind? Speak! Tell us! Battlefather is chasing you? You're running away from him?!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE (anxiously going to a lookout point, then returning to the others): O sisters, go and look from the top of the rocks! Look to the north, see if Warfather is coming! (Ortlinde and Waltraute run up to the top of the rocks to keep watch.) Quick! Can you see him yet?!
> 
> ORTLINDE: There's a thunderstorm coming from the north.
> 
> WALTRAUTE: Heavy clouds are building up over there!
> 
> THE VALKRYIES: Battlefather is riding his sacred horses!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE: The wild huntsman, who's hunting me in his anger, he's coming, he's coming from the north! Protect me sisters! Save this woman!_
> 
> Well, you get the idea.
> 
> My heart is in my _throat_ when I blast this. I can't even imagine seeing and hearing this live at Bayreuth.


You're bringing this back to me. Every note. God, this scene is thrilling. And then the great farewell. You're making me cry in public. Stop it right now.


----------



## SimonNZ

Sandor Veress' Threnos In Memoriam Béla Bartok - Ivan Fischer, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Also, kewl helmets and fine development -- not necessarily of the musical type.


Blair Seal of Approval all the way.

This too:










_La Nature_ by Alphonse Mucha.

Mucha _uber Alles_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> You're bringing this back to me. Every note. God, this scene is thrilling. And then the great farewell. You're making me cry in public. Stop it right now.


Oh! *GET IT!!!!* Even a Valkyrie like myself gets weak in the knees.

Absolutely _THRIL-LING!_


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius Tone Poems
Night ride and sunset, pan and echo, Suite from Belshazzar Feast, two pieces for orchestra, Kuolema


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carlo Bergonzi* sings Christmas song.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Sibelius Symphony No seven. Conducted by bernstein.


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton and Elgar violin concertos (Heifetz/Sargent); Walton's String Quartet (Maggini)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What I love about Boulez's Mahler most of all is that you can _really_ hear the intricacies of the score more than any other interpretation I can think of. The first movement here though I find to be more on the slow side since I'm more used to Bernstein's and Ashkenazy's take on it.


----------



## Badinerie

Easy going morning music.


----------



## Kivimees

What a great piano concerto:









:tiphat: to Tristan.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not sure why *Messiah* has traditionally become associated with Christmas. After all, only the first part deals with the Christmas story, and, unfortunately it means it hardly ever gets performed at any other time of the year. Considering its first performance took place in April, I'm sure Handel didn't think of it as a Christmas piece either.

But here we are approaching Christmas, and here am I pulling out *Messiah* to listen to, and I'm not even a Christian. Old habits die hard.

I like Christie's Handel and I like his soloists, though I wonder why he thought it necessary to split the soprano solos between two singers (Barbara Schlick gets most of the soprano music, but the delightful Sandrine Piau sings _Rejoice greatly_). He even has a treble to do the bit about shepherds abiding in the fields, taking his roster of soloists up to six. The other excellent soloists are Andreas Scholl, Mark Padmore and Nathan Berg.

Speeds are consistently well chosen and the chorus sing splendidly. Maybe no startling revelations, but an excellent *Messiah* none the less.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Cut number two on the cd: Act III, Scene i: "_Schutzt mich und heift_"
> 
> Karajan's pure warrior-ferocity treatment of this passage has to be heard to be believed:
> 
> _BRUNNHILDE: (breathelssly) Give me protection and help in my great distress!
> 
> THE VALKRYIES: Where have you ridden from in such a wild hurry? Only fugitives fly like that!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE: For the first time I am running away and I am being chased: the father of battles is pursuing me.
> 
> THE VALKYRIES (in great terror): Are you out of your mind? Speak! Tell us! Battlefather is chasing you? You're running away from him?!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE (anxiously going to a lookout point, then returning to the others): O sisters, go and look from the top of the rocks! Look to the north, see if Warfather is coming! (Ortlinde and Waltraute run up to the top of the rocks to keep watch.) Quick! Can you see him yet?!
> 
> ORTLINDE: There's a thunderstorm coming from the north.
> 
> WALTRAUTE: Heavy clouds are building up over there!
> 
> THE VALKRYIES: Battlefather is riding his sacred horses!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE: The wild huntsman, who's hunting me in his anger, he's coming, he's coming from the north! Protect me sisters! Save this woman!_
> 
> Well, you get the idea.
> 
> My heart is in my _throat_ when I blast this. I can't even imagine seeing and hearing this live at Bayreuth.


Stop it now. You'll be making me buy more Wagner!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mahlerian said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Karajan


I need a triple like button. My favourite Sibelius symphony and my favourite performance of it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After listening to Mahler in the early evening, this amazing Sciarrino 3 CD set of orchestral works just seems perfect for my aural needs at the moment. 










This music is triggering asmr for me.


----------



## aleazk

Beat Furrer - Piano Concerto


----------



## Morimur

*York Höller - Sphären • Der ewige Tag (Bychkov)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Don Giovanni .
*
As if this one need introduction......:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in F Major, RV 485

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## pmsummer

MARAIS - SAINTE-COLOMBE









LES PLUS GRANDS CHEFS-D'OEUVRE
_The Greatest Masterworks_
*Marin Marais
Monsieur Sainte-Colombe*
Spectre de la Rose

Naxos


----------



## realdealblues

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 "Hymn Of Praise"

View attachment 58185


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus
Vocalists: Edith Mathis (Soprano), Liselotte Rebmann (Soprano), Werner Hollweg (Tenor)


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! Quick post then I'm off to bed.









Brahms' Piano Concerto No. 2 and the Op. 116 Fantasias. Emil Gilels played solo piano while Eugen Jochum led the Berlin Philharmonic in the concerto.









Ralph Vaughn-Williams' Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'. Bernard Haitink led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 (Sometimes subtitled 'Titan'). Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Lastly, three violin concertos. Korngold, Barber and Walton. James Ehnes played solo violin while Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## scratchgolf

Two for Tuesday. Mendelssohn's Octet and Violin Concerto in E. Joined by Bruch and Tchaikovsky, these will keep me company while painting crown molding.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Kostal - The Courage Stanzas; A Dramatic Overture (Konvalinka/Supraphon)
Petrov - Songs of Our Days (Yansons/Columbia-Melodiya)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The most delicious little choruses between numbers. I love them all.









One thing I'm really fond of with conductors like Reiner, Toscanini, and Svetlanov is their whiplash sense of rhythm. It works fabulously well with Svetlanov's treatment of _Sleeping Beauty_.









Von Stade, Battle, Dench-- _Ja. Oui. Si. _









"Kullervo and His Sister," "Kullervo's Deeds in Battle"


----------



## JACE

Morning commute music:









*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Excellent performances by a great orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, The Song of the High Hills*


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. IV in E-flat major "Romantic."
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.

*Max Reger*
Piano Concerto in F minor.
-Barry Douglas, piano.
-Le Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.

*Richard Strauss*
Burleske.
-Barry Douglas, piano.
-Le Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.

*Franz Xaver Scharwenka*
Piano Concerto no. IV in F minor, op. 82.
-Stephen Hough, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster.

*Emil von Sauer*
Piano Concerto no. I in E minor.
-Stephen Hough, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster.

*Robert Schumann*
Toccata in C major.
Etudes Symphoniques, op. 13.
Fantasie in C major, op. 17.
-Earl Wild, piano.

*Frederic Chopin*
Piano Sonatas nos. I, II, III.
-Cyprien Katsaris, piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> *Anton Bruckner*
> Symphony no. IV in E-flat major "Romantic."
> -The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.
> *Max Reger*
> Piano Concerto in F minor.
> -Barry Douglas, piano.
> -Le Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> Burleske.
> -Barry Douglas, piano.
> -Le Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.
> 
> *Franz Zaver Scharwenka*
> Piano Concerto no. IV in F minor, op. 82.
> -Stephen Hough, piano.
> -The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster.
> 
> *Emil von Sauer*
> Piano Concerto no. I in E minor.
> -Stephen Hough, piano.
> -The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster.
> 
> *Robert Schumann*
> Toccata in C major.
> Etudes Symphoniques, op. 13.
> Fantasie in C major, op. 17.
> -Earl Wild, piano.
> 
> *Frederic Chopin*
> Piano Sonatas nos. I, II, III.
> -Cyprien Katsaris, piano.


Huge 'like' on that Barenboim/CHICAGO Bruckner's Fourth.

Muscular.

Poised.

_Valhallan._


----------



## schigolch




----------



## rrudolph

Enescu: Romanian Poem Op. 1/Romanian Rhapsodies 1 & 2 Op. 11








Mahler: Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen








Mendelssohn: Elijah


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Huge 'like' on that Barenboim/CHICAGO Bruckner's Fourth.
> 
> Muscular.
> 
> Poised.
> 
> _Valhallan._


For a while, Jochum's DG recording with the Berlin PO was my favorite. But this one has that grandeur that fits this symphony perfectly. Plus the Chicago sound is nicely big-boned, strings luminous, brass glorious and imposing (nicely so, very much like Dresden, but not as coarse), and very well phrased by the young Barenboim. It's the recording I find myself coming back to time after time again. It's really that special.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Turina* birthday (1882).


----------



## Badinerie

Just got in from Christmas shopping in Newcastle. Recovering with a large cuppa tea and an Inge Borkh cd I picked up as a consolation.










1. Song to the Moon - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
2. Divinités du Styx - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
3. "Voi lo sapete, o mama" (Romanza) - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
4. Aria: "La luce langue" - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
5. Air de Lia - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
6. Son giunta...Madre pietosa vergine - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
7. "Ecco l'orrido campo"..."Ma dall'arido stelo divulsa" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
8. Ambizioso spirto...Vieni t'affretta...Or tutti sorgete - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
9. "La mamma morta" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
10. "Io son l'umile ancella" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
11. "Ozean! Du Ungeheuer!" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Josef Krips
12. Ah perfido!, Op.65 - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Josef Krips


----------



## George O

1)

Three Views from "The Open Window":

Peter Schickele (1935- ): The Fantastic Garden

Stanley Walden (1932- ): Circus

Robert Dennis (1933- ): Pennsylvania Station

2)

William Schuman (1910-1992): Symphony No. 4 (in 3 movements)

Robert Bernat (1931-1994): In Memoriam John F. Kennedy (Passacaglia for Orchestra)

3)

Peter Mennin (1923-1983): Concerto for Cello and Orchestra
(Janos Starker, cello)

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Prelude to "Aglavaine et Selysette"

4)

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Concert Music for Solo Viola and Large Chamber Orchestra, op 48
(Raphael Hillyer, viola)

Easley Blackwood (1933- ): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op 21
(Paul Kling, viola)

5)

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959): Danses Africaines

John Addison (1920-1998): Concerto for Trumpet, Strings, and Percussion
(Leon Rapier, trumpet)

6)

Silvestre Revueltas (1899-1940): Redes

Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983): "Ollantay," a Symphonic Triptych (1947)

The Louisville Orchestra / Jorge Mester

6-LP box set on First Edition Records (Louisville, Kentucky), from 1969


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Purists will fall over in a dead heap, but those of us with more Romantic leanings will enjoy this. I must admit, though, at times it seems to be more about _him_ than the music. Great sound.


Thanks for posting, K. I'll give it a try. 
Tharaud's like disc displayed his usual good playing, but amongst a poor, too big acoustic.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Badinerie said:


> Just got in from Christmas shopping in Newcastle. Recovering with a large cuppa tea and an Inge Borkh cd I picked up as a consolation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Song to the Moon - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 2. Divinités du Styx - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 3. "Voi lo sapete, o mama" (Romanza) - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 4. Aria: "La luce langue" - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 5. Air de Lia - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 6. Son giunta...Madre pietosa vergine - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 7. "Ecco l'orrido campo"..."Ma dall'arido stelo divulsa" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 8. Ambizioso spirto...Vieni t'affretta...Or tutti sorgete - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 9. "La mamma morta" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 10. "Io son l'umile ancella" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 11. "Ozean! Du Ungeheuer!" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Josef Krips
> 12. Ah perfido!, Op.65 - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Josef Krips


Ooooooooh, Inge.


----------



## Kivimees

What a lark - an excellent RVW CD with not a symphony, Tallis or lark to be found.


----------



## Guest

I've been listening to a lot of Tchaikovsky lately. My Munch/Boston recording of the Serenade for Strings, my Mravinsky/Leningrad Symphonies 4, 5, and 6. 

But right now, it is Dorati conducting the Nutcracker (the Mercury recording). I know some criticize it for the fast tempi, some of which are undanceable, but I love the liveliness and passion of this recording. Can't decide yet whether I prefer it, yet, to my Mackerras recording on Telarc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Just got in from Christmas shopping in Newcastle. Recovering with a large cuppa tea and an Inge Borkh cd I picked up as a consolation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Song to the Moon - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 2. Divinités du Styx - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 3. "Voi lo sapete, o mama" (Romanza) - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 4. Aria: "La luce langue" - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 5. Air de Lia - Inge Borkh, London Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari
> 6. Son giunta...Madre pietosa vergine - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 7. "Ecco l'orrido campo"..."Ma dall'arido stelo divulsa" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 8. Ambizioso spirto...Vieni t'affretta...Or tutti sorgete - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 9. "La mamma morta" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 10. "Io son l'umile ancella" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Moralt
> 11. "Ozean! Du Ungeheuer!" - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Josef Krips
> 12. Ah perfido!, Op.65 - Inge Borkh, Wiener Philharmoniker, Josef Krips


I love that. . . I really do. _;D_

When people envy me my looks, my vitality, and my easy confidence of manner?-- I just wax irresponsibly free with the retail therapy, myself. Hey, someone's gotta do it. I've got to unwind, 'somehow.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Cheers.


----------



## Vasks

George O said:


> 1)
> 
> Three Views from "The Open Window":
> 
> Peter Schickele (1935- ): The Fantastic Garden
> 
> Stanley Walden (1932- ): Circus
> 
> Robert Dennis (1933- ): Pennsylvania Station
> 
> 2)
> 
> William Schuman (1910-1992): Symphony No. 4 (in 3 movements)
> 
> Robert Bernat (1931-1994): In Memoriam John F. Kennedy (Passacaglia for Orchestra)
> 
> 3)
> 
> Peter Mennin (1923-1983): Concerto for Cello and Orchestra
> (Janos Starker, cello)
> 
> Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Prelude to "Aglavaine et Selysette"
> 
> 4)
> 
> Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Concert Music for Solo Viola and Large Chamber Orchestra, op 48
> (Raphael Hillyer, viola)
> 
> Easley Blackwood (1933- ): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op 21
> (Paul Kling, viola)
> 
> 5)
> 
> Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959): Danses Africaines
> 
> John Addison (1920-1998): Concerto for Trumpet, Strings, and Percussion
> (Leon Rapier, trumpet)
> 
> 6)
> 
> Silvestre Revueltas (1899-1940): Redes
> 
> Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983): "Ollantay," a Symphonic Triptych (1947)
> 
> The Louisville Orchestra / Jorge Mester
> 
> 6-LP box set on First Edition Records (Louisville, Kentucky), from 1969


I have 2, 3, 5 & 6


----------



## George O

Vasks said:


> I have 2, 3, 5 & 6


Well, the first disc I could do without, but the fourth is excellent.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Leinsdorf's Met Act III to _Die Walkure_









Love music from Act II









_Eroica_, first movement


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni / Leoncavllo* : Cav/ Pag.
*Souliotis* in Cavalleria Rusticana and *Lorengar *in Pagliacci


----------



## millionrainbows

brotagonist said:


> +millionrainbows Personally, I'd go with 2 towers and a subwoofer (no, I'm not trying to start an audiophile or equipment rant  ), but it depends on your budget, space and unique requirements.


Already have 2 passive 12" subwoofers, one on each side, with separate 50-watt McIntosh solid-state 1970's monoblock amps , one for each. Signal is supplied by preamp line out, as well as their crossover, by the main Harmon-Kardon home theatre amp, and this crossover is switchable by remote.

I was doing an upgrade on my center speaker only.

I have two Paradigm "tower" speakers, with Bose on top, as my surround l&r, powered separately by a Yamaha amp. For fronts, two Altec 12"s (oldies but goodies) with passive bass radiators. Surround rear, 2 better Bose. Front L&R and Surround rear powered by the main receiver, Harmon-Kardon. Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## Nereffid

"Invocation" - Herbert Schuch.
Bach/Busoni and Liszt are an easy sell for me, and more bell-related pieces from Murail, Messiaen and Ravel seal the deal.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jos said:


> I guess I like it that way.........


Carmen...that's an opera, right? :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Frank Martin, Petite Symphonie Concertante*
> 
> This is 12-tone? I wouldn't have guessed.


As I recall, Frank Martin dabbled in 12-tone, but mainly was a chromaticist, sorta like Bartok. Lots of diminished scales and sonorities. I've never seen this recording.

But you are basically correct; he did use the 12-tone method in a personal way, but he never abandoned tonality.


----------



## millionrainbows

Badinerie said:


> Rimsky...Ansermet. LXT lp Gorgeous my loves!


I really like Scheherazade; it's a familiar, "greatest hits" type of piece, but is very harmonically adventurous. I never fail to respond to its modernity and advanced musicality. I guess part of that is due to the Russians being isolated and therefore somewhat immune to the existing tradition. Rimsky-Korsakov was self-taught, and was a very intuitive genius, in the samer manner Debussy was. In fact, when he got a professor appointment, he had to read-up on the music theory text in order to teach it. What a natural musician!


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Q. Are we not men?
> A. We are Devo.


More Devo: *********, he was a *********, happier than you or me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


> Cut number two on the cd: Act III, Scene i: "_Schutzt mich und heift_"
> 
> Karajan's pure warrior-ferocity treatment of this passage has to be heard to be believed:
> 
> _BRUNNHILDE: (breathelssly) Give me protection and help in my great distress!
> 
> THE VALKRYIES: Where have you ridden from in such a wild hurry? Only fugitives fly like that!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE: For the first time I am running away and I am being chased: the father of battles is pursuing me.
> 
> THE VALKYRIES (in great terror): Are you out of your mind? Speak! Tell us! Battlefather is chasing you? You're running away from him?!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE (anxiously going to a lookout point, then returning to the others): O sisters, go and look from the top of the rocks! Look to the north, see if Warfather is coming! (Ortlinde and Waltraute run up to the top of the rocks to keep watch.) Quick! Can you see him yet?!
> 
> ORTLINDE: There's a thunderstorm coming from the north.
> 
> WALTRAUTE: Heavy clouds are building up over there!
> 
> THE VALKRYIES: Battlefather is riding his sacred horses!
> 
> BRUNNHILDE: The wild huntsman, who's hunting me in his anger, he's coming, he's coming from the north! Protect me sisters! Save this woman!_
> 
> Well, you get the idea.
> 
> My heart is in my _throat_ when I blast this. I can't even imagine seeing and hearing this live at Bayreuth.


This is an opera, correct? :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> I'm collecting his NEOS recordings. I have Vol 1, and I ordered 2 & 3. You might want to listen to the Mode label CD, Music In Two Dimensions. It features his works for flute.


You're gettin' way ahead of me on Maderna. But, alas, the budget will not allow...tell us more...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Balthazar said:


> *Philip Glass's Einstein on the Beach*. I took advantage of the composer's directive and wandered in and out at will...


Went to see it live at the Liceu in Barcelona with a friend and 2 girls, they also took advantage of that directive, went shopping and me and my friend had to wait for them at the door once finished the opera...


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> Morning commute music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
> 
> Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Excellent performances by a great orchestra.


Ohh, yeah, I gotta get that! I love Ormandy and the Philadelphia.


----------



## Morimur

*Pierre Boulez - Orchestral Works & Chamber Music (Rosbaud)*


----------



## SilverSurfer

millionrainbows said:


> More Devo: *********, he was a *********, happier than you or me.


This is not an opera, right? :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

A tasty album of relatively unknown Schnittke. Centrepiece is the work Yellow Sound for 'pantomime, instrumental ensemble, soprano and chorus' after a Kandinsky text. Album is poignantly closed by the Variations for String Quartet, the last work that Schnittke managed to finish shortly before his death.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tsjaikovski: De Notenkraker (integraal) - Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker (complete


----------



## Kivimees

Knut Nystedt (3 September 1915 - 8 December 2014)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Catoire*: Piano Works, w. MAH (rec.1998).


----------



## millionrainbows

Goodwill, $1.99. That's what I've been reduced to. But this music is really good. If you like cello, violin, and bass, this is some fine fiddlin'. Edgar Meyer plays piano as well, on one beautiful cut. O'Connor plays mandolin on one, "Butterfly's Day Out." All original, with a few trad/arrangements. Very nice. I can see how Yo Yo Ma can relate, as the pentatonic scale is also in Oriental folk music. It's all one, all one. I love Yo Yo Ma.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


>


This has some Boulez works that he subsequently deleted, so these are the only existing recordings, as I recall.


----------



## millionrainbows

Originally Posted by *millionrainbows*  
More Devo: *********, he was a *********, happier than you or me.



SilverSurfer said:


> This is not an opera, right? :lol:


No; if it had been an opera, I would have posted the entire libretto, and cover shots of all 12 CDs.

:lol:


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Boston Symphony
Sir Colin Davis

Fine performance of the greatest of the Sibelius symphonies, though I prefer the broader, more majestic approaches of Ormandy/Philadelphia and Karajan/Philharmonia.


----------



## rrudolph

Weber: Symphonies 1 & 2/Turandot Overture/Silvana/Die Drei Pintos Entr'Acte








Moscheles: Piano Concerto #5/Recollections of Ireland








Spohr: Symphonies 3 & 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Arias/songs from operas/musicals: 'Vesti la Giubba' from _Pagliacc_i (I think) by Leoncavallo, 'Largo al factotum' from _the Barber of Seville_ by Rossini, 'Music of the Night' from _The Phantom of the Opera_ by Lloyd Webber, 'La donna e mobile' from_ Rigoletto_ by Verdi.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm taking a sick day today. I was so knackered yesterday, abnormally tired. I came home and sliced my thumb preparing dinner. That was enough to convince me to take a rest day. So I'm resting on the couch listening to Brahms

String Quartet #3 and Piano Quintet in Fm disk two
Clarinet Trio and Clarinet Quintet disk four


----------



## JACE

More Shostakovich from Ormandy & the Philadelphians:








*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 / Yo-Yo Ma

In this work, I'm used to Rostropovich's grand, booming sound. But I'm enjoying Ma's nimbler, lighter tone on this recording. It's not better than Slava, of course. Just different.


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> I'm taking a sick day today. I was so knackered yesterday, abnormally tired. I came home and sliced my thumb preparing dinner. That was enough to convince me to take a rest day. So I'm resting on the couch listening to Brahms


Rest up. Get well.


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> Goodwill, $1.99. That's what I've been reduced to. But this music is really good.


I'll admit that I love the "pot luck" element of Goodwill. There's one on my way home from work, and I stop in every week or two. You never know what you'll find.

Often, there's nothing that piques my interest. ...But sometimes I'll get lucky. 

I found FIVE terrific Andrés Segovia discs a few weeks ago.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy

Towering performance of this epic masterpiece.

One of Ormandy's greatest achievements and one of my two favorite performances along with Karajan/Philharmonia.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutillieux, Symphony No. 2*

Here's another guy home on a sick day.

Dutuilleux's Symphony No. 2 will pose problems for the HIP crowd someday. He wrote it for a big-boned harpsichord like Wanda Landowska's, not those wimpy ones they use for Bach. I can see in the future the next Harnoncourt discovering the proper harpsichord in a museum and the resultant headlines and wild public anticipation of a new HIP recording, however they do it then.


----------



## Haydn man

Sky Arts
Mahler 4
Concertgebouw with Fischer and Miah Persson Soprano
I really enjoyed this and the audience did too


----------



## JACE

Diving into more music by *Franz Liszt*:










*Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses; Sonata in B minor / François-Frédéric Guy (Zig-Zag Territories)*

I just ordered this recording. (For now, I'm streaming it via Spotify.)

And last week I ordered Lazar Berman's complete set of DG recordings, which includes the _Années de pèlerinage_ and Liszt's two Piano Concertos (with Carlo Maria Giulini).

Lots of Liszt!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 7, w. CSO/Solti (rec.1971).


----------



## SilverSurfer

In 45 minutes, one of the best programmes I know, on Klara.be, because it combines Cds with live and unreleased own recordings: tonight, Scelsi, Harvey and Messiaen by sax ensemble BL!NDMAN (written like this, as they are one of the "spin off" groups of MAXIMALIST!):

http://radio.klara.be/radio/10_programmas.php?datum=141209&xml_program=KL50141209QLAT.xml


----------



## Bruce

Morimur said:


>


Great choice! The more of York Höller's music I hear, the more I enjoy his work.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: 10 Pieces for Wind Quintet (London Winds); Salonen: Wing on Wing, Insomnia, Foreign Bodies (Salonen cond.)


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58213
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
> Boston Symphony
> Sir Colin Davis
> 
> Fine performance of the greatest of the Sibelius symphonies, though I prefer the broader, more majestic approaches of Ormandy/Philadelphia and Karajan/Philharmonia.


I've got the same Davis/Boston SO set. They were the Sibelius symphonies I cut my teeth on, and so they have a special place in my heart. Especially the 7th. I love the way Davis draws out the final dissonance to be finally resolved in a glorious C major chord.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> I've got the same Davis/Boston SO set. They were the Sibelius symphonies I cut my teeth on, and so they have a special place in my heart. Especially the 7th. I love the way Davis draws out the final dissonance to be finally resolved in a glorious C major chord.


It's good, but hear the Philadelphia/Ormandy: good vs glorious, IMHO.


----------



## Bruce

My Tuesday fare consists of

*Milhaud *- La Création du Monde - Prêtre conducting the Orchestra de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire

*Schönberg *- Piano Concerto - Kraft conducting the CBC Symphony Orchestra. Glenn Gould does the honors at the keyboard

*Mahler *- The 2nd part of Das Klagende Lied - Hickox conducting the Bournemouth SO with Joan Rodgers, Linda Finnie, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Robert Hayward singing.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony #1 "Winter Dreams" & Nutcracker Suite*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 210 "Auspicious day, O longed-for time"

Solo Cantata for a Wedding - Leipzig, 1738-1741?

Christine Schafer, soprano, Musica Antiqua Koln


----------



## opus55

Beethoven 3 Karajan Philharmonia

What did you guys do with Like button??


----------



## SixFootScowl

Two library check outs to listen to this week:


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55, I'd give you a *Like* for that Q., but I can't find it.


----------



## Badinerie

Were not allowed to like anything yet, its like my parents are running the forum 

Meanwhile...in my cd player


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Erwin Schulhoff
String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Five Pieces for String Quartet*
Aviv Quartet [Naxos, 2008]

Excellent and varied pieces from this very interesting, inventive and accomplished modernist composer of the 1920s / 30s.










Another dose tonight of:
*
George Onslow
String Quartet No.28 in E flat major, Op.54
String Quartet No.29 in D minor, Op.5
String Quartet No.30 in C minor, Op.56*
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2010]

These three gems are growing on me very quickly.










*Faure
Nine Préludes for piano, Op. 103
Impromptus No. 1 - 5, Opp. 25, 31, 34, 91 & 102
Theme and variations for piano in C sharp minor, Op. 73
Nocturne No. 1 In E Flat Minor Op. 33 No. 1
Nocturne No. 2 In B Major Op. 33 No. 2
Nocturne No. 3 In A Flat Major Op. 33 No. 3
Nocturne No. 4 In E Flat Major Op. 36*
Paul Crossley (Piano) [CRD, 1983 & 1987]


----------



## JACE

On the way home from work (in incredibly nasty traffic):









*Martha Argerich - The Collection 1: The Solo Recordings*
- Liszt: Sonata in B minor
- Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 2









*Liszt: Orchestral Works / Karajan, BPO*
- Les Préludes (Symphonic Poem No. 3)
- Mephisto Waltz No. 1

Now at home. Unwinding with this (and a stiff drink):









_*The Legendary Lazar Berman Plays Liszt*_
- The Twelve Transcendental Etudes


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky's Mass, Schoenberg Ensemble. Not what I expected. A beautiful, delicate work.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> I don't like the flat, live engineered sound. I _do like _the performance. I _really like _the piano playing of Volodos.


Have you heard this one? It's much better sounding and more intense:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## dgee

KenOC said:


> Stravinsky's Mass, Schoenberg Ensemble. Not what I expected. A beautiful, delicate work.


I was listening to this just yesterday and isn't delicate the exactly right word - Ian Bostridge is tailor-made for it!

Happy recent listening includes the Pascal Dusapin Etudes played by Ian Pace 





Il Tabarro - an old fav









Klagende Lied for the first time - it's not mature Mahler but it's heaps of fun!









And some Bruno Maderna - Biogramma - great stuff, with the indefatigable Arturo Tamayo


----------



## D Smith

For Turina's birthday, the Trios #1 and 2 very well played by Beaux Arts.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I have to say a bath + opera + beer = Heaven!


----------



## brotagonist

My work is always on my mind. Just taking a breather with Brahms' Late Piano Works (Håkon Austbø).









Much of this is pretty dense. It helps to have it on for a few days, like a silent partner... and it soon comes to voice.


----------



## brotagonist

All of the above: +1 

I never noticed how much the likes add to the forum: even if not every post is 'liked', it still gives posters positive feedback that there is someone here who scans the posts. Now, it kind of feels like whispering in the dark and you don't know if there's anyone there.


----------



## BartokPizz

Sibelius, Symphony #7
Lorin Maazel, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Dave Whitmore

brotagonist said:


> All of the above: +1
> 
> I never noticed how much the likes add to the forum: even if not every post is 'liked', it still gives posters positive feedback that there is someone here who scans the posts. Now, it kind of feels like whispering in the dark and you don't know if there's anyone there.


It feels weird not being able to like posts. I assume this is just a glitch and the likes function will come back?


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Liszt's Greatest Hits / Bernstein, NYPO; Ormandy, PO, et al*

Tacky title. Ugly cover illustration. GREAT music.


----------



## senza sordino

Vaughan Williams Symphonies #4&5








Music for viola, 
Bax - Phantasy for viola and orchestra, RVW - Suite for viola and orchestra, Holland - Ellingham marshes, Harvey - Reflections for viola and small orchestra








Stravinsky Apollo, Agon and Orpheus


----------



## pmsummer

brotagonist said:


> All of the above: +1
> 
> I never noticed how much the likes add to the forum: even if not every post is 'liked', it still gives posters positive feedback that there is someone here who scans the posts. Now, it kind of feels like whispering in the dark and you don't know if there's anyone there.


Affirmed sentiment.


----------



## Albert7

Not done with the Reich disc but encoded this disc from my stepdad's collection:









I really dig Solti and the singing looks good. Will be in for a surprise.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1; Swan of Tuonela / Leopold Stokowski, National Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What's the use of this thread now that the "likes" feature has disappeared???


----------



## Weston

*Prokofiev: Sonata in D minor for flute and piano, Opus 94*
Laura Gilbert, flute; Emma Tahmizian, piano









*
Parry: Piano Trio in E Minor*
Deakin Piano Trio









I'm very surprised at how inventive and fresh sounding this chamber work is. Sure it's romantic, but Hubert Parry? I really expected something stodgier. Instead it's a pleasant surprise.

*Mendelssohn: Trio No. 1 In D Minor Op. 49*
Boris Mersson, piano, Anton Fietz, violin, Claude Starck, cello









Not quite as frantic as some other Mendelssohn I've endured, so I enjoyed this one fairly well.


----------



## George O

i'd like to have an *I Love This* button.


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What's the use of this thread now that the "likes" feature has disappeared???


For me it's still about being interested in what other people are listening to, but I confess to missing a way to show appreciation for their taste.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I love this work!


----------



## Albert7

Weston said:


> For me it's still about being interested in what other people are listening to, but I confess to missing a way to show appreciation for their taste.


I agree with you there for sure.


----------



## SimonNZ

brotagonist said:


> All of the above: +1
> 
> I never noticed how much the likes add to the forum: even if not every post is 'liked', it still gives posters positive feedback that there is someone here who scans the posts. Now, it kind of feels like whispering in the dark and you don't know if there's anyone there.


^My feeling also.

playing now, on the radio:










Alfred Hill's The Sacred Mountain - Wilfred Lehmann, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

I like "Like".


But then, I'm an interactive misanthrope.


----------



## JACE

NP:








*Leopold Stokowski: The Columbia Stereo Recordings*

Disc 1 - Conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra
- De Falla: El Amor Brujo (with Shirley Verrett)
- Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - Love Music from Acts II & III


----------



## Dave Whitmore

pmsummer said:


> I like "Like".
> 
> But then, I'm an interactive misanthrope.


GAH! That moment I go to hit "Like" and it's not there!


----------



## JohnD

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What's the use of this thread now that the "likes" feature has disappeared???


Maybe to learn something and have a discussion?


----------



## opus55

Vaneyes said:


> opus55, I'd give you a *Like* for that Q., but I can't find it.


Thanks for the manual like. I'm so lost without like....


----------



## bejart

Georg Matthias Monn (1717-1750): Violin Concerto in B Flat

Michael Schneider leading La Stagione Frankfurt -- Mary Utiger, violin









PS. Whoa! Now we can give dis-likes?? From the categories under our avatars, it appears that some sort of re-alignment is about to take place.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan

Deliberate, monumental performance by Su=ibelius' favorite conductor of his music.
A shame it was not recorded in stereo.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* : Nocturnes/ Waltzes/ Balades

*Tamás Vásáry*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

On to my favourite Mahler symphony. Love this recording! And I do love the last movement of this symphony.


----------



## Bruce

In honor of the season, I'm listening to one of Saint-Saens's most beautiful works, his Christmas Oratorio.









In fact, I think this is one of the most beautiful oratorios for any season. It's an early work (Op. 12).


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> In honor of the season, I'm listening to one of Saint-Saens's most beautiful works, his Christmas Oratorio.
> 
> View attachment 58242
> 
> 
> In fact, I think this is one of the most beautiful oratorios for any season. It's an early work (Op. 12).


Great work, I like it


----------



## Bruce

I'm hoping the "Likes" reappears, too. No, it's not essential, but it sure enhances the forum. I enjoy responding to what others are listening to.


----------



## Chronochromie

I just tried to "like" your post.
This goes to show I should go to sleep already.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Arnold Bax's Overture: Work In Progress - Norman del Mar, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 12,* performed by Finghin Collins.


----------



## jim prideaux

just tried to 'like' the Gardiner Schumann Arkiv recording mentioned earlier and discovered I couldn't-why do people feel the need to change things, even when it works?

in a particularly conservative (even arguably reactionary!) state of mind I am beginning the day with the 'wintery' and even seasonally sounding collection of English works recorded by Hickox and the Northern Sinfonia- Moeran's Sinfonietta and Serenade and Finzi's The Fall of the Leaf and Nocturne.........


----------



## dgee

I know there's plenty of (relative) opprobrium for Mozart 26 PC - but its one of the great rondos for me. A delightful reward for a big day in the norm job! And RB does such a great job - exemplifies the intelligent, sensitive and FUN approach that's becoming the benchmark for Mozart:


----------



## ptr

*Franck Bedrossian* - Charleston (Sismal 2008)







.








Jérôme Laran, saxophone; Brice Martin, basson; Robin Meyer & Benjamin Thigpen, réalistation informatique musicale; l'Intiniere u. Mark Foster

*Antoine Bonnet* - La Terre Habitable ; Nachtstrahl ; Épitaphe (Musidisc 2000)







.








Ensemble InterContemporain u Pierr Boulez & David Robertson

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dgee said:


> I know there's plenty of (relative) opprobrium for Mozart 26 PC - but its one of the great rondos for me. A delightful reward for a big day in the norm job! And RB does such a great job - exemplifies the intelligent, sensitive and FUN approach that's becoming the benchmark for Mozart:
> View attachment 58251


Brautigam is probably the finest fortepianist around!


----------



## Triplets

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> On to my favourite Mahler symphony. Love this recording! And I do love the last movement of this symphony.


 I heard Boulez conduct this piece in Chicago, probably about 15 years ago. I do not particularly enjoy Boulez Mahler but I think that the 7th might be the Symphony that is particularly suited to his talents.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

First time listening to Boulez's Messiaen. I wish he released more Messiaen recordings! This is sounding truly wonderful and very French.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Triplets said:


> I heard Boulez conduct this piece in Chicago, probably about 15 years ago. I do not particularly enjoy Boulez Mahler but I think that the 7th might be the Symphony that is particularly suited to his talents.


Yes I think so too, he has a way with making the music seem effortless but still with that Mahler energy. The thing I particularly like about Boulez's Mahler is the attention to detail, the accuracy, the clarity of every part and the _togetherness_ of it all. I've read that his interpretations may be somewhat lacking in a thing called "expressiveness" but I really don't see or hear any issue about that.


----------



## Pugg

​
Pergolesi : Stabat Mater.

Ileana Cotrubas and Lucia Vallentini -Terrani


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dgee recommended I listen to some Romitelli. My knowledge of recent Italian music steadily grows.....


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.3 in E Minor, Z.796

London Baroque: Ingrid Seifert, Ursala Weiss, and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Nicolas Logie, viola -- Charles Medlam, cello -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, chamber organ


----------



## Pugg

upload an image

*Beethoven*: "No. 1 in C major, Op.25 Piano Concerto"
[Soloist] *Leonard Bernstein *(P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center)
*Beethoven*: "Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op.19"
[Soloist] *Glenn Gould* (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 9, 1957 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Scottish National Orchestra
Sir Alexander Gibson

Fine, brisk 20 minute performance, not too different from the Davis/Boston Symphony account.

I could not upload my album cover photo due to inherent problems with the TC website.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful collection of rarely recorded (a few are premieres) of lesser-known works. Great sound too--even captures some of Carmignola's breath intakes!


----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINIE
_16th-Century English Music for Viols_
*Tallis, Tye, Bull, Byrd, Taverner, Others*
Fretwork

Musical Heritage Society


----------



## Albert7

Two more versions of Verdi's Requiem I got on my back burner to listen to:















Adding these to the Sutherland/Solti version I just encoded.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from cold and snowy Albany!









I like to break out Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 'Winter Daydreams\Reveries\However it gets translated' whenever we get snow. Just like the way it sounds. Also stuck around for Symphony No. 2 'Little Russia'. Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic.









Went to some chamber music next. Joseph Haydn's Opus 54 & 55 String Quartets. The Festetics Quartet played here.









After the Haydn, I decided to listen to some Brahms. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic in Symphony No. 1 & 3.









Got home and it was time to shovel. Went back to some more 'wintery' music in Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 11 'The Winter'. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.









Last up, Sibelius' Symphony No. 1 & No. 2. Perfect music for a cold morning, in my opinion. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy

My favorite performance of this wonderful music.


----------



## George O

*I don't Like Dufay, I Love Dufay*










Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Missa Ave Regina Caelorum 
Motets
Chansons

Capella Cordina / Alejandro Planchart

on Lyrichord (NYC), from 1970

5 stars

When I opened this record, after it had been sealed for 44 years, I heard a faint sigh from Dufay's ghost. Maybe it was just the wind.


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> It's good, but hear the Philadelphia/Ormandy: good vs glorious, IMHO.


Definitely sounds like it's worth checking out! It's on my list.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthdays to *Franck* (1822) and *Messiaen* (1908).


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky *: *Muti*
Symphony 4, now playing .


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 7 in E major / H. von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic

It'd been a surprisingly long time since I played through this remarkable symphony. It served as a more than timely reminder of this work's remarkable power and beauty, and of the _adagio_'s capacity to leave one completely spellbound.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Brahms - Tragic Overure (Walter/Columbia)
R. Strauss - Serenade for Winds, Op. 7 (Fennell/Mercury)
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler Symphony (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## pmsummer

One can find some interesting things digging around on the footer of an internet forum page.






THE HOPE (Danish: Håbet) 
First Movement
Work for brass band, percussion, choir, and organ
*Frederik Magle*

RDN

Frederik Magle has said of his thoughts behind the music: "In the music I did not wish to glorify the bloodshed of the battlefield, but rather to depict it through the music; above all the work ends with a hope for peace."


----------



## JACE

Earlier today:








*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*
- Piano Concerto No. 3 (with Ormandy, Philadelphia O)
- Piano Sonata No. 12

Now:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6 / HvK, BPO *


----------



## scratchgolf

Grabbed this $.99 set last night on Amazon after hearing some Renaissance hymns and masses in the Tinychat room. Speaking of Tinychat, last night was a blast. I recommend it to anyone who wants to share music and good company. We covered about 7 centuries of music in a few hours. Talk about efficiency.


----------



## Guest

Eau my


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*
> - Piano Concerto No. 3 (with Ormandy, Philadelphia O)
> - Piano Sonata No. 12
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6 / HvK, BPO *


I love the perfectly balanced smoothness of that EMI Karajan/BPO Sibelius Sixth. The remaster of it in the Warner box set is pure gorgeosity.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Maurice André *and *Riccardo Muti.*
Various composers but a joy to listen to :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just_ love to death _the vivacity that Mackerras injects into Mozart's _Symphony No. 34_. Glorious morning music if ever there was.










Mutter's conducting and soloing in the _Sinfonia Concertante_ is one of the sweetest things in all Mozart for me. I just love this performance beyond measure.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the perfectly balanced smoothness of that EMI Karajan/BPO Sibelius Sixth. The remaster of it in the Warner box set is pure gorgeosity.


Hmm. I think I _need_ to buy that box.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Hmm. I think I _need_ to buy that box.


Oh, JACEY, you _owe it _to yourself. . ._ indulge_.

How's that Stokowski_ El Amor Brujo _with Shirley Verrett? I _have to _hear that.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Robert Schumann, Symphony #4 in D Minor, Op. 120*
Leonard Bernstein: Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Jos

Dinu Lipatti
Bach, Scarlatti, Liszt, Schubert

EMI/Columbia

"Jesus bleibet meine freunde" from kantate 147, arranged by Myra Hess. I sometimes hear this piece in a much simpler arrangement played by my wife or daughter. Must encourage them to study hard and learn to play this version: sublime !


----------



## Jos

Server was busy and I was impatient. Double posting, sorry.


----------



## pmsummer

VESPER PSALMS AND LAMENTATIONS
_From the 15 CD Huelgas Ensemble Retrospective; A Secret Labyrinth_
*João Lourenço Rebelo*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel, director

Vivarte/Sony


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> How's that Stokowski_ El Amor Brujo _with Shirley Verrett? I _have to _hear that.


I've really enjoyed it! And I think Verrett's singing is terrific.

...I know that you enjoy Stokowski as much as I do. You should spring for that "Columbia Stereo Recordings" box.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*

This is the third recording of Sibelius' First that I've cued up the last twelve hours. Honestly, I would recommend all three of them! But I do think that Barbirolli's reading is the most _personal_.


----------



## George O

Johannes Ockeghem (c. 1420-1497)

Missa Caput

Motets

Chansons

Capella Cordina / Alejandro Planchart

on Lyrichord (NYC), from 1969

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/lyr213.htm


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Cesar! Franck's Symphony performed by Monteux/Chicago, still my favorite recording of this work.


----------



## rspader

Purchased at thrift store for $2.00. Home alone so volume is up.


----------



## pmsummer

OPUS MUSICUM
MISSA SUPER "SANCTA MARIA"
_The Secret Labyrinth: A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaissance _
*Jacobus Gallus*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel, director

Vivarte/Sony


----------



## brotagonist

Listening to violadude's suggestion:

Liszt Csárdás Macabre (Brendel)

and Bach Brandenburg Concerti 4, 5, 6, plus Violin Concerto in A minor (I Musici)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart- Symphony 39

Out of the last three, this is my favorite one.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Our *#morninglistening* series on *Instagram* | *Twitter* | *Tumblr* (but not Facebook)[/SIZE]

New releases mostly... but not always.


J. *MacMillan*,
Chamber Music w/ soloists
Netherlands RChPhil / L.Roth, J.Berger et al. / J.MacMillan
Challenge Classics

#morninglistening #classicalmusic @jamesmacm @LinusViolin @challengerec et al. #contemporaryMusic


----------



## millionrainbows

Orff-Schulwerk/Volume Three/Piano Music of Carl Orff (1895-1982) and Gertrud Orff (1914-2000).










From the notes:

*Those who believe these piano pieces to be etudes in disguise or simple pedagogical exercises are mistaken in this opinion and should listen carefully to them: these miniatures are certainly disarmingly straightforward compositions, yet they are full of poetry - works of a fragile and delicate nature.*


----------



## ptr

*Luciano Berio* - Laborintus II (Ipecac Recordings)










Mike Patton, narrator; Annet Lans, Karin Van Der Poel, Margriet Stok, voice; Nederlands Kamerkoor & Ictus Ensemble u. Georges-Elie Octors

*Jonathan Harvey* - Speakings (Aeon)
(Scena, for violin & chamber ensemble / Jubilus, for viola & ensemble / Speakings, for electronics & ensemble)










Elizabeth Layton, violin; Scott Dickinson, viola; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra u. Ilan Volkov

/ptr


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Missa Caput (no longer attributed to Dufay)

Isorhythmic Motets

Capella Cordina / Alejandro Planchart

on Lyrichord (NYC), from 1967

5 stars

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/lyr7190.htm


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Scriabin: 3 Symphonies & Le Poème de l'extase / Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin*


----------



## Chronochromie

millionrainbows said:


> Orff-Schulwerk/Volume Three/Piano Music of Carl Orff (1895-1982) and Gertrud Orff (1914-2000).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the notes:
> 
> *Those who believe these piano pieces to be etudes in disguise or simple pedagogical exercises are mistaken in this opinion and should listen carefully to them: these miniatures are certainly disarmingly straightforward compositions, yet they are full of poetry - works of a fragile and delicate nature.*


Ha, even Orff has solo piano works. Your move, Berlioz.


----------



## pmsummer

millionrainbows said:


> Orff-Schulwerk/Volume Three/Piano Music of Carl Orff (1895-1982) and Gertrud Orff (1914-2000).


"Like"... a lot.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## csacks

Haydn and his string quartets. The Aeolian Quartet is playing Nº48, opus 50. Still enjoying all their charm


----------



## brotagonist

I am experiencing the lack of likes in an aural sense  Seriously. I feel like I am watching television with the sound turned off :lol: Do I need to tiptoe and whisper?


----------



## brotagonist

George O said:


> Missa Caput


What a great title!  Broken Mass, Missa Kaputt :lol:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Barbirolli conduct the Hallé Orchestra in a recording of Dvořák's Eighth Symphony:


----------



## ptr

*Tristan Murail* - Complete piano works (Metier)
(Comme un oeil suspendu et poli par le songe / Estuaire - Près des rives - Au mélange des eaux / Territoires de l'oubli / Cloches d'adieu, et un sourire... in memoriam Olivier Messiaen / La Mandragore / Les Travaux et les jours)










Marilyn Nonken, piano

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I am experiencing the lack of likes in an aural sense  Seriously. I feel like I am watching television with the sound turned off :lol: Do I need to tiptoe and whisper?


Just jump in Blair-Monsoon style and just let it rip.

You may have to buy some of that china you break in the china shop, but 'oh well'-- another adventure.

_;D_


----------



## Guest

Georg Philipp Telemann
Tafelmusik
Reinhardt Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln

I've spent the day listening to this work for the first time. How did this get by me during my Baroque studies of two decades ago? I've always thought of Telemann as a rather boring fourth place alongside J.S. Bach, Handel, and Vivaldi. But this is not boring at all and might just put him in third.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Toru Takemitsu
Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, '(A) String around Autumn'*
Philip Dukes (viola); Tadaaki Otaka, BBC National Orchestra of Wales

*I Hear the Water Dreaming*
Sharon Bezaly (flute); Tadaaki Otaka, BBC National Orchestra of Wales
*
(A) Way a Lone II*
Tadaaki Otaka, BBC National Orchestra of Wales

*Riverrun*
Noriko Ogawa (piano), Tadaaki Otaka, BBC National Orchestra of Wales
[BIS, 2002]

Ah, this is fabulous. I haven't quite 'got' Takemitsu until now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutillieux, Symphony No. 2. Hartmann, Symphony No. 2.*

Funny; two second symphonies in a row. I didn't see that until I posted this.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Kindertotenlieder, w. Baker/IPO/LB (rec.1974); Symphony 8, w. LSO/LB et al (rec.1966)


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies; Tone Poems / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra*

Hermann Scherchen! Such a great conductor. Wish we had more from him.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Badly needed music to restore some sanity in my life without the TC "likes".


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

My used CD store had the Barenboim/Chicago Bruckner cycle for $11, but the Internet reviews scared me off, so I'm listening to something I already have and don't hear enough.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> My used CD store had the Barenboim/Chicago Bruckner cycle for $11, but the Internet reviews scared me off, so I'm listening to something I already have and don't hear enough.
> View attachment 58275


I got the Barenboim/CSO Bruckner box set for two things and two things only: the gloriously-powerful Bruckner's Fourth that he does; and for the great Chicago brass on the ending of the _Helgoland_ cantada-- the rest of the set though I can't say engages me.

I don't know why Barenboim can do one symphony so exquisitely and the rest of them so par-for-the-course.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> *Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies; Tone Poems / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra*
> 
> Hermann Scherchen! Such a great conductor. Wish we had more from him.


I'd like to hear that! Have you heard Scherchen's '300-style' Mahler's Sixth?-- _YEAH-YUH!_


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven piano sonatas (Lewis)


----------



## Autocrat

Tired this morning (Do.Not.Ask) so something a bit lighter from Spotify for the commute:









Has lots of Leonore's, a Fidelio, tons of etc, and some interesting things I've never heard before.

And probably the slowest introduction to Egmont that has ever been attempted.


----------



## George O

I *Like* many of the pieces posted today and I *Thank* you for posting them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Debussy _Nocturnes_









Peter Pears _Les Illuminations_









Baker/Hickox _Alto Rhapsody_









String Quartet, Op. 64


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> I *Like* many of the pieces posted today and I *Thank* you for posting them.


YEAH. . . . . . . and I 'LIKE' this post.

Wink, wink. Nudge, nudge.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 58278
> 
> 
> Debussy _Nocturnes_


Have you heard Boulez's version on DG? If so, what do you think of it compared to this one?


----------



## aleazk

*Steve Reich* - _Electric Counterpoint_


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's cantata BWV 210 " Be quiet, stop chattering"

Cantata performed by the Collegium Musicum in Zimmermann's Coffee House - 1734, leipzig

Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's cantata BWV 210 " Be quiet, stop chattering"
> 
> Cantata performed by the Collegium Musicum in Zimmermann's Coffee House - 1734, leipzig
> 
> Christopher Hogwood, cond.


This is why I think I prefer it to be called the Coffee Cantata


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> I got the Barenboim/CSO Bruckner box set for two things and two things only: the gloriously-powerful Bruckner's Fourth that he does; and for the great Chicago brass on the ending of the _Helgoland_ cantada-- the rest of the set though I can't say engages me.


Thanks for your input. The one I sampled in the store was the 4th, and that's why I was going to get it until I checked the Internet. I was thinking of going back tomorrow and sampling more of it, but I'll save the gas.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for your input. The one I sampled in the store was the 4th, and that's why I was going to get it until I checked the Internet. I was thinking of going back tomorrow and sampling more of it, but I'll save the gas.


Pleasure. _;D_

You can of course get a cd (a double actually) that only has the Barenboim/CSO Bruckner's Fourth on it:


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd like to hear that! Have you heard Scherchen's '300-style' Mahler's Sixth?-- _YEAH-YUH!_


Haven't heard that. Is that the one with the big cut?

I have Scherchen's M1, M2, and the M10 Adagio. His M2 is the one of the best, imho. Very extreme!

I've been meaning to get Scherchen's Westminster M5 & M7. But I have so many duplicates of those works that I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Have you heard Boulez's version on DG? If so, what do you think of it compared to this one?


Well, I have to confess: the Abbado/BSO was one of the very first classical cd's I've ever owned-- so I love it on that front.

But more dispassionately?-- I'd take the Abbado any day: for the graceful musical line he brings to the entire _Nocturnes_. I really like how the chorus for the_ Sirens _is recessed in the backround as well.

The Boulez, which I have, sounds entirely too_ clinical _to me: gorgeously-clear textures sure, but at the expense of the shaping of the phrasing. I like sexy, mysterious, exotic, and erotic-- not someone trying to look sexy with a buttoned-up collar.

-- And Boulez's _La Mer_?-- forget it. Tepid. Leaden. Earthbound. . . but 'yes,' with gorgeously-clean textures to it.

My experience, anyway. _;D _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Haven't heard that. Is that the one with the big cut?
> 
> I have Scherchen's M1, M2, and the M10 Adagio. His M2 is the one of the best, imho. Very extreme!
> 
> I've been meaning to get Scherchen's Westminster M5 & M7. But I have so many duplicates of those works that I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


I don't know-- I heard it on You Tube; and only the outer movements at that! It's something I want to get, and will, regardless.

I'd love to hear how he does the _Resurrection_ as well-- thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## George O

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)

Works for Violin and Piano

opp. 78, 81, 115, 116

Yuval Yaron, violin
Rena Stipelman, piano

on Finlandia (Helsinki), from 1979
recorded 1977


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Old school Sibelius from Barbirolli, disc 3 (symphonies 2 and 3)


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier, Book One
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

A bit fussy for my taste.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Toru Takemitsu	
A Way a Lone II, for string orchestra*
Ryusuke Numajiri, Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra

Superb. I'll want to listen to this a few more times to get properly familiar with it..










*
Zhou Long	
Song of the Ch'in*

*Chinary Ung
Spiral III*
*
Gao Ping
Bright Light and Cloud Shadows*
*
Toru Takemitsu
A Way a Lone*
*
Tan Dun
Eight Colors*
New Zealand String Quartet [Naxos, 2012. rec. 2010]

Thanks to Mahlerian for the suggestion of the Takemitsu quartet, which led me to this excellent disc on Spotify. The Tan Dun pieces are also rather good.


----------



## Guest

This 2-discs features virtuosic playing, great sound (although it differs among the pieces), and a great value.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 9, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1979/0); Lieder, w. Ludwig/BPO/HvK (rec.1974).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

MENDELSSOHN VIOLIN CONCERTO in E minor - KYUNG-WHA CHUNG / SOLTI






This is my third time of listening to this concerto in a short time. It's beautiful!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dave Whitmore said:


> MENDELSSOHN VIOLIN CONCERTO in E minor - KYUNG-WHA CHUNG / SOLTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my third time of listening to this concerto in a short time. It's beautiful!


Also on YouTube, a recording of Zehetmair as soloist with orchestra conducted by Harnoncourt. That's my favourite version, check it out if you wish.


----------



## Badinerie

Getting a bit Hyper...better calm down with some Sibelius then, bed!


----------



## Alfacharger

Some "light" music. I think this contains the recording of the Blue Danube waltz used by Kubrick for the docking sequence in 2001.










For some fun, here is the docking sequence (music starts at around 47 seconds) with the score written by Alex North. At least he got to reuse it in Dragonslayer.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - Zehetmair&Harnoncourt/RCO(2004Live)






Thanks to ComposerOfAvantGarde for suggesting this one.


----------



## Itullian

The best Strauss imo. Warm as well as heroic. Awesome playing. Warm, burnished sound.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Grieg: Piano Concerto - Thibaudet&Dudamel/RCO(2009Live)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> The best Strauss imo. Warm as well as heroic. Awesome playing. Warm, burnished sound.


Fantastic _Heldenleben_. Especially Kempe's treatment of "A Hero's Deeds in Battle." The horn florishes of the Staatskapelle Dresden under his tutelage are _sans pareil. _


----------



## opus55

Warming up to this recording. I'd *Like* to hear Kempe Strauss collection in the post above. Spotify tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms Piano concerto N° 2 (Barenboim - Celibidache)


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









This version may not start off with a bang like, say, Bernstein's or Tennstedt's, but it quickly gains momentum and holds it through to the end.


----------



## Itullian

This 5 gives Kleiber a run.
And a magnificent Schumann 3.


----------



## senza sordino

Mourning the loss of Lydia Mordkovitch today.
Szymanowski Violin Concerti and Concert Overture


----------



## Balthazar

Jeremy Denk plays *Ligeti's Etudes, Books I and II*, separated by *Beethoven's Sonata No. 32*.


----------



## bejart

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse (1774-1842): Symphony No.7 in E Flat, DF 123

Lars Ulrik Mortensen leading the Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This version may not start off with a bang like, say, Bernstein's or Tennstedt's, but it quickly gains momentum and holds it through to the end.


*DiesIraeVIX has liked your post!*

No more likes, huh? Take THAT, establishment!


----------



## Weston

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 in G major, "A London Symphony" *
Kees Bakels / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









I should stop worrying about whether a Naxos recording is going to be enough of a stellar performance. This one takes no prisoners in terms of dynamics and startling avalanches of sound.

I always enjoy this symphony on many levels. It is so familiar, I have that "aaaah" feeling of coming home kicking the shoes off and pulling the shirt tail out. Vaughan Williams seems to know exactly the right intervals, chord movements and modulations to pull the heart strings and stoke the hearth fires. And yet this work also seems to have inspired about half the blockbuster film scores across several decades. One can catch snatches of Conan the Barbarian, Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, or even Ben Hur. And that's just in the first movement. A beautiful fulfilling piece all around. Five of five stars.

*Vaughan Williams: English Folk Suite.*
either Vernon Handley or Adrian Boult / London Symphony or London Philharmonic Orchestra









Well, I can see why this is not as famous as some of the composer's other works. It's quite ordinary for Vaughan Williams.

Moving back to the new world.

*Hanson: Symphony No. 3, Op 33*
Howard Hanson / Eastman-Rochester Orchestra and Chorus









It's amazing how these aging recordings have held up. I was working in Photoshop during this so wasn't paying the attention it deserves. It seemed interesting enough but I should have held the London Symphony for the last listening slot.


----------



## Weston

senza sordino said:


> Mourning the loss of Lydia Mordkovitch today.
> Szymanowski Violin Concerti and Concert Overture
> View attachment 58300


What a cool beautiful cover. I'm hopping over to Allmusic to see if they say who the artist is.

[Edit: It says Penny Lee - cover design. That doesn't necessarily mean the painting / illustration though. I'm still researching.]


----------



## opus55

I like the Mahlerian's pick - Mahler6 Boulez. Reminds me that I should listen to it before the year's end.










Beethoven 3 Gardiner. This seems to be popular and I'll take another listen. It just seems too fast for me even though I like the energy that it brings.


----------



## senza sordino

Weston said:


> What a cool beautiful cover. I'm hopping over to Allmusic to see if they say who the artist is.
> 
> [Edit: It says Penny Lee - cover design. That doesn't necessarily mean the painting / illustration though. I'm still researching.]


On the CD liner notes it says Buddhist's Heaven (The Bridgeman Art Library)
It is a lovely cover, I agree. And Lydia Mordkovitch was a terrific violinist.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I like the Mahlerian's pick - Mahler6 Boulez. Reminds me that I should listen to it before the year's end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven 3 Gardiner. This seems to be popular and I'll take another listen. It just seems too fast for me even though I like the energy that it brings.


Too fast for me too. And cold.


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Too fast for me too. And cold.


Kind of the opposite of, say, Walter. But it has its virtues!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Too fast for me too. And cold.


'Yeah'. . . like how Toscanini's is 'cold.'

JEG's_ Eroica_ burns the tires off the rims.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Yeah'. . . like how Toscanini's is 'cold.'
> 
> JEG's_ Eroica_ burns the tires off the rims.
> 
> View attachment 58307


Cold and too fast. Toscanini too


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Cold and too fast. Toscanini too


I'll take the Toscanini Hennesy Viper Venom to the Walter Sunny Supra any_ day_.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah. . .


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'll take the Toscanini Hennesy Viper Venom to the Walter Sunny Supra any_ day_.
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaah. . .
> 
> View attachment 58308


Fine. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Fine. Enjoy the ride.


<Clink.>

Cheers.

-- Just don't call in that police chopper on me. _;D_


----------



## KenOC

Ah, you young folks. There's a pleasure in toasting marshmallows nice and brown, so they don't catch fire and make that nasty burned surface. Walter's good for that. Gardiner's good too, but not for toasting marshmallows. Just as likely to burn your hands off at the wrists.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 23 (Pletnev, Fedoseyev)


----------



## opus55

Vater Walter is here. His Brahms' 3


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Vater Walter is here.


Bruno you know


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Ah, you young folks. There's a pleasure in toasting marshmallows nice and brown, so they don't catch fire and make that nasty burned surface. Walter's good for that. Gardiner's good too, but not for toasting marshmallows. Just as likely to burn your hands off at the wrists.


For my time and emotional involvement, Gardiner has the upper hand. . . with hands or without.


----------



## Balthazar

For Franck's birthday. Chamayou kills it.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to *Sgambati *- Symphony No. 1 in D, Op. 16









This is the second time I've heard this in the last couple of weeks, and I place this work among the best of late Romantic symphonies. Maybe not quite at the level of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, et al., but pretty darn close.

Then I moved on to *Bach *- Wedding Cantata, BWV 202









This is not exactly the recording I have, but Elly Ameling is the soprano, and the Collegium Aureum plays under the baton of Reinhard Peters.

And finishing up with an aria of *Leoncavallo*'s, the Serenade "La Mattinata". I have no image of this; Jussi Björling sings, but the orchestra was uncredited. It was from an old Lp I had of Pagliacci, and several arias were included with Björling singing as filler. I don't think it was the same orchestra and/or conductor used for the recording of the opera.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Perahia.*
Piano concertos no 17 & 18 playing


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, Symphony No. 42 in D major. Just grabbed this one at random, never heard it or anything about it. It's magical!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Kyrie"-- _un-BELIEVABLE_ choral ending. Tremendously dark and glamorous sounding. The _Omen_ mixed with the Evil Emperor from the _Star Wars_ films. Outstanding sounding engineering as well.










I'm addicted to drama, and, well. . . no one does it better.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Haydn, Symphony No. 42 in D major. Just grabbed this one at random, never heard it or anything about it. It's magical!


Wonderful set. Love the rustic charm.


----------



## opus55

Evgeny Svetlanov has been on my radar in past few months. Browsing through my collection, I found that I already own a Svetlanov recording so this is how my evening will end. Myaskovsky 23.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Evgeny Svetlanov has been on my radar in past few months. Browsing through my collection, I found that I already own a Svetlanov recording so this is how my evening will end. Myaskovsky 23.


Have a great night..........


----------



## KenOC

Something you don't hear every day: Louis-Ferdinand Herold's Piano Concerto No. 3 in A, Jean-Frederic Neuburger tickling the ivories. 1811-1813 time frame, but not much competition for Beethoven here. Nice enough, though.


----------



## opus55

KenOC said:


> Something you don't hear every day: Louis-Ferdinand Herold's Piano Concerto No. 3 in A, Jean-Frederic Neuburger tickling the ivories. 1811-1813 time frame, but not much competition for Beethoven here. Nice enough, though.


Cover art looks fantastic


----------



## Pugg

​Next on

Berlioz : L'enfance du Christ


----------



## senza sordino

John Adams Violin Concerto







Sibelius Symphony #7







Brahms String Sextet #1 in Bb


----------



## starthrower

This is one wacky opera!


----------



## Pugg

​
The ever graceful *Lucia Popp*

Die Schonsten Deutschen Kinder-und Wiegenlieder


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A conflation of two Dame Janet discs, dating from 1981 (with Geofrrey Parsons) and 1971 (with Gerald Moore). Almost impossible to pick out the gems here, but particularly memorable from the Parsons set are her readings of _Nacht und Traume_, sung in a sustained legato mezzavoce, and _Du bist die Ruh_ in which she sings the two rising phrases (ending one pianissimo, one forte) in a single beautiful arch of sound, the voice perfectly poised and controlled. The lighter songs have their charms as well, the voice shot through with sparkling, smiling tone.

In the Moore set, the voice is noticeably younger, but also darker, bringing out the drama of such songs as _Die junge Nonne_ and _Gretchen am Spinnrade_, but also the playfulness of a song like _Liebe schwarmt_.

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in A Major, Hob. 16/26; Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/27; Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/28; Piano Sonata in F Major, Hob. 16/29 (Rudolf Buchbinder).









Vol. 3 by Buchbinder came in recently. Excellent music and playing, imo.

Hob. 16/29: The first movement is very intriguing here - witty and clever, in that the listener never really knows what's 'around the corner'.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Trying to escape the bitter disappointments of being perpetually ignored in real life with some calming Dufay from the Hilliard.


----------



## George O

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 58321
> 
> 
> Trying to escape the bitter disappointments of being perpetually ignored in real life with some calming Dufay from the Hilliard.


Sorry to hear that, but real life includes listening to the music of the sublime Dufay and the sublime Hilliard Ensemble.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I don't know this symphony as well as any of the other ones, but it's quite enjoyable. Very very different to so many other of his symphonies it seems when listening to the opening few minutes. Boulez is spectacular, as usual.


----------



## MagneticGhost

George O said:


> Sorry to hear that, but real life includes listening to the music of the sublime Dufay and the sublime Hilliard Ensemble.


Indeed  Thank You


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1743): Trio Sonata in B Minor, Op.3, No.4

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Jakob Lindberg, theorbo -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## maestro267

*Villa-Lobos*: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 3 for piano and orchestra
Feghali (piano)/Nashville SO/Schermerhorn

Sadly the pianist on this recording passed away this week. RIP José Feghali.

*Parry*: Symphony No. 5 in B minor (Symphonic Fantasia 1912)
London PO/Bamert


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky Symphony No.4
Oslo Philharmonic
Mariss Jansons

My favorite performance of my favorite Tchaikovsky symphony.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart.*
*Norman/ Brendel / Marriner, *why their's no CD of this performance is beyond me.


----------



## JACE

A new-to-me Rachmaninov CD during this morning's commute:










*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Jean-Philippe Collard, Michel Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse*

First impression: This 1st PC is fantastic, one of the best of I've heard.


----------



## Badinerie

The Acadamy of St Martin in the Fields And Julia Fischer...! Surely monsieur ambassadeur you spoil us?


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony no. VI.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Vernon Handley.

*Sir William Walton*
Symphony no. I.
Scapino, Prelude for Orchestra, Johannesburg Festival Overture.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Symphony no. II (Original 1913 version).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox.

*George Butterworth*
Idyll "The Banks of Green Willow."
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox.

*Cecil Coles*
Overture "The Comedy of Error", Fra Giacomo(*), Four Verlaine Songs(**)
From the Scottish Highlands, Behind the Lines, Scherzo in A.
-Paul Whelan, baritone(*).
-Sarah Fox, soprano(**).
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Cyrill Scott*
Piano works (Soiree Japonaise, Autumn Idyll, Vistas, Pastoral Suite, etc.).
-Leslie De'ath, piano.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Romances for low voice and piano (plus Ozymandias).
-Vassily Savenko, bass.
-Alexander Blok, piano.


----------



## Vasks

_This vinyl record has its Side 1 done by Leinsdorf & the BSO while Side 2 is Fiedler & the Boston Pops_


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Vladimir Feltsman, piano

Romantically inflected performance. The fourth prelude and fugue in C# minor is a case in point. One would think one is listening to Schumann.

For a piano performance, the first András Schiff recording works just fine for me.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ramon Lazkano- Ur Loak for bass flute, contrabass clarinet, two string quintets and two percussionists (1998) -> this is a fun piece.

Francisco López- La Selva for electronics (1997) -> huge variety of sound and incredibly sweeping.

Beethoven- String Quartet 15


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Berlioz* birthday (1803).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major; Four Ballads for Piano, Op. 10 (Stefan Vladar).


----------



## millionrainbows

*Andre Jolivet (1905-1974).The Complete Flute Music Volume 2; Manuela Wiesler, flute.* I really got into Jolivet after I heard his music and realized the similarities in his music and Edgar Varese's; specifically, the use of "incantory" melodies on flute, creating a sort of magic "tribal" or ancient mood. I hear traces of this in Stravinsky as well, esp. the Rite, with its opening "incantory" oboe theme. This was apparently some sort of Paris/French aesthetic that was going around at the time, turn of the century. I like it. Listen to this by candlelight, and see what happens. *Ahh, the darkness!*











1. Alla Rustica  2. Chant De Linos - Hakan Olsson  3. I. L'etoile. Simple Et Sans Lenteur  4. II. Les Mages. Tres Modere  5. III. La Vierge Et L'enfant. Simple  6. IV. Entree Et Danse Des Bergers. Souple  7. I. Andante Cantabile - Tapiola Sinfonietta  8. II. Allegro Scherzando  9. III. Largo  10. IV. Allegro Risoluto  11. I. Modere  12. II. Stabile  13. III. Hardiment  14. IV. Calme-Veloce  15. Fantasie-Caprice - Roland Pontinen  16. Cabrioles. Vivement - Roland Pontinen


----------



## millionrainbows

Maybe the lack of "likes" will encourage more direct communication.


----------



## Kivimees

millionrainbows said:


> Maybe the lack of "likes" will encourage more direct communication.


Maybe.

With that in mind, and knowing that I cannot "like", I would say in response to the second latest post that I find Manuela Wiesler's work to be excellent.


----------



## Crudblud

Anton Arensky - _Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32_

As part of a listen through of my entire collection intended to counter my - it must be said - impulsive buying and subsequent forgetting of said purchases. I'm still on the A's, although Arensky comes by way of a six disc set on Brilliant Classics, filed under Amsterdam Chamber Music Society. It's not bad: fairly easy, breezy listening with little surprises and well played, though pales in comparison to the impact of last night's listen to Alvin Curran's _Shofar Rags_.


----------



## millionrainbows

Itullian said:


> The best Strauss imo. Warm as well as heroic. Awesome playing. Warm, burnished sound.


That looks interesting! It's a box set. Here is some info:

_- 9CD set - Includes Don Juan, Also Sprach Zarathustra, Ein Heldenleben and other staples of the symphonic repertoire. - Richard Strauss was, and remains, one of the defining figures of the late-Romantic era. - Rudolf Kempe's Strauss recordings have been highly prized since their initial release - The Moonlight Music excerpt from the opera 'Capriccio' is new to CD - Newly remastered from master tapes

The recordings here require little introduction, as they have remained in the catalog since their inception in the 1970s. This 2013 release contains the latest sonic facelift for these recordings, and they do sound noticeably better (read: less veiled) on quality headphones when compared to the 1999 green EMI box collection Strauss: Orchestral Works. I have not heard the 2008 Brilliant Classics release Richard Strauss: Orchestral Works, but presumably that was simply a re-release of the same remastering in the 1999 EMI box as is often the case with Brilliant Classics. This newest 2013 release is highly recommended for those coming to these recordings for the first time, somewhat less so if you already possess one of the previous releases and do not own at least Mid-Fi audio equipment.

Of note, this set does include a single new track not found in the previous 1999 EMI box: Moonlight Music from Capriccio, Op.85. _

Nice! I'd like to have this one.


----------



## starthrower

Great set here with a wonderful bonus documentary disc.


----------



## rrudolph

Kivimees said:


> Maybe.
> 
> With that in mind, and knowing that I cannot "like", I would say in response to the second latest post that I find Manuela Wiesler's work to be excellent.


Her recordings on BIS with the Kroumata Percussion Ensemble are well worth hearing.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Violetta Urmana, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## jim prideaux

JACE said:


> A new-to-me Rachmaninov CD during this morning's commute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Jean-Philippe Collard, Michel Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse*
> 
> First impression: This 1st PC is fantastic, one of the best of I've heard.


JACE-can you do me a favour and have a look at the origin of the artwork please?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> Ramon Lazkano- Ur Loak for bass flute, contrabass clarinet, two string quintets and two percussionists (1998) -> this is a fun piece.
> 
> Francisco López- La Selva for electronics (1997) -> huge variety of sound and incredibly sweeping.
> 
> Beethoven- String Quartet 15


Lazkano is very good. Another piece by him: Lur-Itzalak for violin and cello (2003)


----------



## JACE

NP: Jochum conducting the LSO in performances of Beethoven's Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3:










*Eugene Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*

EDIT:
Yowee. Jochum's _Eroica_ is GRAND!!!


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> JACE-can you do me a favour and have a look at the origin of the artwork please?


Jim, I'd be happy to. But it'll have to be tonight, after work. The physical CD and booklet are at home.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: 4 Lieder, op. 2
Lucia Popp, Irwin Gage









The fourth of these, Waldsonne, has always been one of my favorite Schoenberg songs, and Popp performs it beautifully, as could be expected.


----------



## jim prideaux

been stuck in a conservative late romantic phase (apart from a major Band revisit-Robbie Robertson et al)so inspired by a post on this esteemed thread ordered Boulez and Chicago S.O. performing Bartok-4 Orchestral Pieces and Concerto for Orchestra-zoverstocks second hand-pristine copy, another winner!

bit of a shock to the system but Boulez seems to conduct a performance where there is a remarkable clarity-I think I may have to 'check out' his Mahler!.........when are the 'likes' back....really in need of the gratification!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 10, w. VPO/Harding (rec.2007).


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> been stuck in a conservative late romantic phase (apart from a major Band revisit-Robbie Robertson et al)so inspired by a post on this esteemed thread ordered Boulez and Chicago S.O. performing Bartok-4 Orchestral Pieces and Concerto for Orchestra-zoverstocks second hand-pristine copy, another winner!
> 
> bit of a shock to the system but Boulez seems to conduct a performance where there is a remarkable clarity-I think I may have to 'check out' his Mahler!.........when are the 'likes' back....really in need of the gratification!
> 
> in a subconscious desire for 'likes' I appear to have posted twice.......oh my!


I've "liked" many of your posts, jim, but maybe the absence of "like" gratification will result in more direct responses, with less of an "inner monologue" quality to them. It might mean more "wet work" for us all.


----------



## brotagonist

What do you think of Mahler's Symphony 10, Vaneyes? What are the impressions of others here, too?

Can it truly be considered a Mahler symphony? How much had he completed and how much has been added by others to produce a performable work?


----------



## brotagonist

+millionrainbows That is exactly what I thought yesterday. Before, it was easy to just tick the like and scroll on, but now, one is forced into dialogue. There are positives!


----------



## MagneticGhost

brotagonist said:


> What do you think of Mahler's Symphony 10, Vaneyes? What are the impressions of others here, too?
> 
> Can it truly be considered a Mahler symphony? How much had he completed and how much has been added by others to produce a performable work?


It didn't strike much of a chord with me. I've only listened to it twice. By that I mean the whole completion.

The Adagio is beautiful and poignant and possibly the best Adagio ever written. Perhaps that's why I didn't go much with the rest. Just too much to live up to.

I'll leave the historical facts about the sketches to someone with more knowledge. Suffice to say - I think the work would have been very much different if completed by the man himself.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Landmark Twentieth Century American symphony.


----------



## MagneticGhost

brotagonist said:


> +millionrainbows That is exactly what I thought yesterday. Before, it was easy to just tick the like and scroll on, but now, one is forced into dialogue. There are positives!


Yes, it is one positive. But there are times when you don't want, need or even have time for dialogue. 
Perhaps we should be rationed to 10 Likes a day or something and then they would have to be used more sparingly.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58331
> 
> 
> William Schuman Symphony No. 6
> Seattle Symphony
> Gerard Schwarz
> 
> Landmark Twentieth Century American symphony.


I've heard a lot of people rating William Schuman quite highly. Would you suggest starting with No. 6 or is there a different symphony as a better starting point. Or should I just jump right in there.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Crudblud said:


> Anton Arensky - _Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32_
> 
> As part of a listen through of my entire collection intended to counter my - it must be said - impulsive buying and subsequent forgetting of said purchases. I'm still on the A's, although Arensky comes by way of a six disc set on Brilliant Classics, filed under Amsterdam Chamber Music Society. It's not bad: fairly easy, breezy listening with little surprises and well played, though pales in comparison to the impact of last night's listen to Alvin Curran's _Shofar Rags_.


Such a good idea. I think that's what I need to do. Start with the A's. I've bought so much in the last three months, it's getting silly. And it is just compulsive buying.


----------



## brotagonist

+MagneticGhost You could use a non-repeating random algorithm  Then, you won't be forced to listen to 39 Bach discs in succession, but you know they won't ever be skipped and will each be played once, as will every other disc you own, before beginning anew.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Jascha Heifetz
Chicago Symphony
Walter Hendl

I grew up with this recording and thought it was the greatest thing since chopped liver, but then as I matured, I found myself growing away from the fast, icy cold Heifetz interpretations.

I now prefer a slower, more "human" approach. The Anne-Sophie Mutter/André Previn performance moves me.
Heifetz/Hendl does not.


----------



## MagneticGhost

brotagonist said:


> +MagneticGhost You could use a non-repeating random algorithm  Then, you won't be forced to listen to 39 Bach discs in succession, but you know they won't ever be skipped and will each be played once, as will every other disc you own, before beginning anew.


 I think I can do that with my ipod - unfortunately it only has space for about 1/8 of my collection but it is probably a better idea than working through strictly alphabetically because you are completely right. I couldn't just listen to 39 discs of Bach or 39 Discs of anyone for that matter.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin, Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise brillante in E-Flat Major, Op. 22; Polonaise in G minor (1817); Polonaise in B-Flat Major (1817); Polonaise in A-Flat Major (1821; Polonaise in G-Sharp minor (1822); Polonaise in B-Flat minor 'Adieu' (1826); Polonaise in G-Flat Major (1829) (Garrick Ohlsson).









Chopin's first two Polonaises were written when he was 7 (!) years old. They're still very enjoyable pieces that do sound very much like himself. Incredible natural talent.

I also really like Ohlsson's playing - very agile, dynamic and sparkling.


----------



## MagneticGhost

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Frédéric Chopin, Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise brillante in E-Flat Major, Op. 22 (Garrick Ohlsson).


Ooh - I've not listened to that piece for years and years. I'll probably dig out my copy later on tonight. It's on a compilation 
so goodless only knows who's playing.


----------



## JACE

MagneticGhost said:


> The Adagio is beautiful and poignant and possibly the best Adagio ever written. Perhaps that's why I didn't go much with the rest. Just too much to live up to.
> 
> I'll leave the historical facts about the sketches to someone with more knowledge. Suffice to say - I think the work would have been very much different if completed by the man himself.


I mostly agree. The work definitely has an asterisk beside it as "not 100% Mahler" -- at least in my mind.

That said, I have (somewhat) enjoyed Rattle's BPO recording of Cooke's version. I haven't head any other recordings or reconstructions/realizations.


----------



## Vasks

MagneticGhost said:


> I've heard a lot of people rating William Schuman quite highly. Would you suggest starting with No. 6 or is there a different symphony as a better starting point. Or should I just jump right in there.


#6 is fine for a start but his #3 is the piece that put him on the map


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58332
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
> Jascha Heifetz
> Chicago Symphony
> Walter Hendl
> 
> I grew up with this recording and thought it was the greatest thing since chopped liver, but then as I matured, I found myself growing away from the fast, icy cold Heifetz interpretations.
> 
> I now prefer a slower, more "human" approach. The Anne-Sophie Mutter/André Previn performance moves me.
> Heifetz/Hendl does not.


hp, I'm with you. Heifetz doesn't appeal to me either. Granted, he was a freakishly talented musician. But there's not much warmth in his playing -- and his super-fast vibrato is distracting.

When it comes to Sibelius' VC, I'd rather hear Oistrakh.

I'll have to check out the Mutter/Previn performance.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vasks said:


> #6 is fine for a start but his #3 is the piece that put him on the map


 Thanks for the reply. I'll probably start with 3 then as it's the earlier of the two. The whole cycle looks like it's available on Spotify


----------



## brotagonist

MagneticGhost said:


> I've heard a lot of people rating William Schuman quite highly. Would you suggest starting with No. 6 or is there a different symphony as a better starting point. Or should I just jump right in there.


I'd suggest #9 and skip the rest  Not wishing to offend anyone or belittle their taste (what do I know about music?), but I don't much care for W Schuman.



JACE said:


> I mostly agree. The work definitely has an asterisk beside it as "not 100% Mahler" -- at least in my mind.
> 
> That said, I have (somewhat) enjoyed Rattle's BPO recording of Cooke's version. I haven't head any other recordings or reconstructions/realizations.


I found the reconstruction of Bruckner's Ninth to be phenomenal, but he had already completed so much of it.

The Cooke III version of Mahler's Tenth seems to have the greatest currency, as far as conductor support goes, and the article on Wikipedia suggests that it isn't as sketchy as one might presume, but...?

I might see what is available and it could be either my final purchase of 2014 (how many final purchases of 2014 have I already had this year  ), or my first of 2015.

I'm not a completist in collecting. To the contrary, I try to critically select the best and leave the rest (but they usually end up getting filled in eventually  as I come to recognize that they are also among the best). Nevertheless, with Mahler, I think that having all 10 Symphonies is not too much.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> Nevertheless, with Mahler, I think that having all 10 Symphonies is not too much.


Yes, I agree!!!

In fact, one recording of each Mahler symphony isn't enough! No single interpretation can realize all that the music contains.


----------



## csacks

Sergei Rachamaninov´s 24 preludes. Katia and Marielle Labèque.
Enjoying before jumping into Scriabin´s preludes.


----------



## MagneticGhost

csacks said:


> Sergei Rachamaninov´s 24 preludes. Katia and Marielle Labèque.
> Enjoying before jumping into Scriabin´s preludes.
> View attachment 58336


What's the deal with the Labeque Sisters. Do they share out the preludes or are they playing one hand each or what's going on. Just intrigued with the idea of having 2 interpreters on one disc.


----------



## scratchgolf

My Mahler 6 / RSO Jarvi just arrived in the mail. Giving it a spin now.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Georg Haas - Limited Approximations

This is simply amazing.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> Can it truly be considered a Mahler symphony? How much had he completed and how much has been added by others to produce a performable work?


Yes. It is a Mahler symphony.

He completed the entire work in draft score, *at which point nothing in terms of structure, melody, or harmonic outline would have changed in any further revisions*, assuming Mahler followed the same practice he had with previous works. What remained for the movements other than the first was the orchestration and some filling in of contrapuntal/harmonic detail. Unfortunately, even this means that any completion, no matter how well-versed in Mahler's style, will not be able to recreate the symphony as Mahler would have, but it also means that the symphony is, in all of the most important respects, Mahler's own work.

Bruckner's Ninth, on the other hand, is not a finished work in the same sense. Those who reconstruct the finale must compose extra material to fill in gaps in what they assume was supposed to be the structure of the movement. I've never felt comfortable with any of the completions offered.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Abdel Rahman El Bacha, piano

Wonderful piano performance of WTC Book One. A model of how Bach should be played on the piano; no romantic shadings or ritards; just the music.
As fine as the first András Schiff performance; maybe better!

I hope El Bacha gets to record more keyboard Bach!


----------



## Blancrocher

Lovely sound on that album, too, hpowders.


----------



## JACE

scratchgolf said:


> My Mahler 6 / RSO Jarvi just arrived in the mail. Giving it a spin now.


I've never heard any of Jarvi's Mahler. Let us know what you think after you've had some time with it.


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> Yes, I agree!!!
> 
> In fact, one recording of each Mahler symphony isn't enough! No single interpretation can realize all that the music contains.


I have two versions of the Fourth already :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

My Thursday listening includes:

Mozart - Exultate Jubilate, K.165 - Judith Blegen sings, and Pinchas Zuckerman conducts the Mostly Mozart Orchestra









Messiaen - Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - Couraud conducts the Chamber Orchestra of Radio Diffusion Française and the Choers de la Maitrise, Yvonne Loriod on the piano, and Jeanne Loriod plays the Ondes Martenot









It took me a while to warm up to this, but persistence paid off. I now find it one of Messiaen's more attractive works.


----------



## Bruce

Vasks said:


> #6 is fine for a start but his #3 is the piece that put him on the map


I can only offer a subjective opinion, but I found Schuman's Symphonies 3 and 4 the easiest to approach. These days, I like all of his symphonies, but when I was still struggling to understand Schuman's work, those two were the ones I got to understand most easily. After that, I agree that #9 is quite approachable. The two symphonies I struggled the longest with were numbers 7 and 8.


----------



## realdealblues

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8

View attachment 58342


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Lovely sound on that album, too, hpowders.


Yes. Sound is fine. For harpsichord, Pierre Hantaï is almost sensual in the sound he produces from his harpsichord. Unfortunately, he is too fussy for me. He can be a bit eccentric.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bernstein conducting some William Schuman - starting with No.3


----------



## csacks

MagneticGhost said:


> What's the deal with the Labeque Sisters. Do they share out the preludes or are they playing one hand each or what's going on. Just intrigued with the idea of having 2 interpreters on one disc.


Actually, one of them uses her 2nd and 5th finger and the other all the remaining fingers.:lol:

You are right, the play the suite for 2 pianos (opus 17), also included in this disc.
It is Moura Lympany the one that plays the preludes. It was my mistake


----------



## Bruce

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Toru Takemitsu
> Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, '(A) String around Autumn'*
> Philip Dukes (viola); Tadaaki Otaka, BBC National Orchestra of Wales
> 
> . . .
> 
> Ah, this is fabulous. I haven't quite 'got' Takemitsu until now.


It took me a while to get Takemitsu, too. For a long time my only recording was of his chamber music by Tashi, which included Quatrain II, Water Waves, and something else. I didn't care for it. But his orchestral music is something else!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 212 "We've a new lord of the manor"

Cantata Burlesque in hommage of Carl Heinrich von Dieskau - Leipzig, 1742

Hans-Martin Linde, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

csacks said:


> Actually, one of them uses her 2nd and 5th finger and the other all the remaining fingers.:lol:
> 
> You are right, the play the suite for 2 pianos (opus 17), also included in this disc.
> It is Moura Lympany the one that plays the preludes. It was my mistake


:lol: That makes sense. I've got a disc of them playing a Mendelssohn Concerto for 2 pianos. They obviously specialise in piano duets.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> It took me a while to get Takemitsu, too. For a long time my only recording was of his chamber music by Tashi, which included Quatrain II, Water Waves, and something else. I didn't care for it. But his orchestral music is something else!


Probably Water _Ways_ and _Waves_, the latter of which was written for Stoltzman?

There are gems throughout all of Takemitsu's output, and he wrote in just about every genre, except opera. He was actually considering an opera before his untimely death from cancer.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Yes. It is a Mahler symphony.
> 
> He completed the entire work in draft score, *at which point nothing in terms of structure, melody, or harmonic outline would have changed in any further revisions*, assuming Mahler followed the same practice he had with previous works. What remained for the movements other than the first was the orchestration and some filling in of contrapuntal/harmonic detail. Unfortunately, even this means that any completion, no matter how well-versed in Mahler's style, will not be able to recreate the symphony as Mahler would have, but it also means that the symphony is, in all of the most important respects, Mahler's own work.
> 
> Bruckner's Ninth, on the other hand, is not a finished work in the same sense. Those who reconstruct the finale must compose extra material to fill in gaps in what they assume was supposed to be the structure of the movement. I've never felt comfortable with any of the completions offered.


A very interesting observation!  I found the arguments for the performance version of Bruckner's Ninth to be convincing, and what a recording the Rattle one is! The final movement completely changes the hitherto accepted meaning of the symphony. That makes Mahler's Tenth all the more interesting to me. Yes, I realize that composition is not mathematics, where knowing x and _y_ can precisely determine _z_  No one could ever know exactly what Mahler would have done. Mahler's Tenth is now on my shopping list 

Which one would you recommend? I am considering either Rattle or Gielen, most likely.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> Which one would you recommend? I am considering either Rattle or Gielen, most likely.


Rattle's is generally considered one of the best recordings of the work, but I never really took to it, just as I haven't with any of Rattle's other Mahler. I enjoy Gielen and Harding (as above) in particular. Both are Cooke III (the third version of Cooke's performing edition). Of the other completions, Mazetti's second with Lopez-Cobos is a different and interesting take, inspired by Wheeler's which was recorded for Naxos. I haven't heard Barshai's, but the instrumentation looks odd. Some like it, but I would suggest you avoid Carpenter entirely (recorded by Zinman and Litton, most prominently); he goes out of his way to add all sorts of stuff to the score, including quotations from every other Mahler symphony, to "thicken it up." I feel he ruins it, especially the finale, and it doesn't sound much like Mahler.


----------



## George O

Any discussion of the Labèque sisters is enhanced with photographs. Here they are three years ago.










"The Labèques sit at Steinway grand pianos in their Rome recording studio, which occupies a 1920s former school building and was renovated by architect Serena Mignatti."

And here they are last year.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
> 
> View attachment 58342
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


The Marschallin 'likes' this post. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> :lol: That makes sense. I've got a disc of them playing a Mendelssohn Concerto for 2 pianos. They obviously specialise in piano duets.


The Marschallin 'likes' MagneticGhost's new stamp-icon. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> My Mahler 6 / RSO Jarvi just arrived in the mail. Giving it a spin now.


I really 'like' the outer movements of the Jarvi/RSNO Mahler Six.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I've never heard any of Jarvi's Mahler. Let us know what you think after you've had some time with it.


I have that recording-- and the first movement is the fastest and fiercest I've ever heard. '300 Takes the Fight to Xerxes'-- is what it sounds like.

Jarvi's last seven or so minutes of the last movement is pure knockdown-drag-out-fight heaven to me. Unbelievably exciting with his faster than ususal tempo and big climaxes.


----------



## pianississimo

I'm listening to both cds of this great young German cellist. Love his playing of the Prokofiev Cello sonata on this cd









And a cello version of Shostakovich's viola sonata on this one.

I heard him live recently in the North of England playing Rachmaninov with the same pianist he records with. They were a really smart match.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Rattle's is generally considered one of the best recordings of the work, but I never really took to it, just as I haven't with any of Rattle's other Mahler. I enjoy Gielen and Harding (as above) in particular. Both are Cooke III (the third version of Cooke's performing edition). Of the other completions, Mazetti's second with Lopez-Cobos is a different and interesting take, inspired by Wheeler's which was recorded for Naxos. I haven't heard Barshai's, but the instrumentation looks odd. Some like it, but I would suggest you avoid Carpenter entirely (recorded by Zinman and Litton, most prominently); he goes out of his way to add all sorts of stuff to the score, including quotations from every other Mahler symphony, to "thicken it up." I feel he ruins it, especially the finale, and it doesn't sound much like Mahler.


After reading the article on Wikipedia, and some customer reviews, I also got the impression that the Mazetti completion is a fine one. However, I think for a first impression, Cooke III is the one for me. Harding won the Diapason d'Or, yet many customers don't seem to take to it. Gielen seems to win, hands down, but is kind of a niche recording known only to serious collectors. Rattle seems to be the most popular and loved. Even Grammophone says: "Strongly recommended."

Gielen would set me back about $18; Harding about $14; Rattle about $6. For my first taste, I think Rattle wins. I can't help being aware of the 7 already in the mail.


----------



## MagneticGhost

George O said:


> Any discussion of the Labèque sisters is enhanced with photographs. Here they are three years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Labèques sit at Steinway grand pianos in their Rome recording studio, which occupies a 1920s former school building and was renovated by architect Serena Mignatti."
> 
> And here they are last year.


See this is where 'Likes' are essential


----------



## omega

*Bach*
_Orchestral Suites #1 and #3_
Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## MagneticGhost

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Marschallin 'likes' MagneticGhost's new stamp-icon. _;D_


Why thank you kindly. Thought it matched the zeitgeist.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> Why thank you kindly. Thought it matched the zeitgeist.


Well, God willing, the _Zeitgeist _will turn _Juggernaut_. _;D_


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

One of the finest of twentieth century American symphonies.
Adequate performance.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> After reading the article on Wikipedia, and some customer reviews, I also got the impression that the Mazetti completion is a fine one. However, I think for a first impression, Cooke III is the one for me. Harding won the Diapason d'Or, yet many customers don't seem to take to it. Gielen seems to win, hands down, but is kind of a niche recording known only to serious collectors. Rattle seems to be the most popular and loved. Even Grammophone says: "Strongly recommended."
> 
> Gielen would set me back about $18; Harding about $14; Rattle about $6. For my first taste, I think Rattle wins. I can't help being aware of the 7 already in the mail.


I hope you enjoy! Some people love Rattle's Mahler interpretations, and maybe you're one of them.


----------



## George O

*for ComposerOfAvantGarde*










Luciano Berio (1925-2003)

Sinfonia
for eight voices and orchestra

Régis Pasquier, violin solo
New Swingle Singers / Ward Swingle
Orchestre National de France / Pierre Boulez

Eindrücke

Orchestre National de France / Pierre Boulez

on Erato (France), from 1986


----------



## MagneticGhost

Michael Daugherty - Deus ex machina

Nashville Symphony - Giancarlo Guerrero


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58350
> 
> 
> Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7
> Seattle Symphony
> Gerard Schwarz
> 
> One of the finest of twentieth century American symphonies.
> Adequate performance.


I like this. My recording is a CD transfer of an old CRI recording by Jean Martinon and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bruce

George O said:


> Luciano Berio (1925-2003)
> 
> Sinfonia
> for eight voices and orchestra
> 
> Régis Pasquier, violin solo
> New Swingle Singers / Ward Swingle
> Orchestre National de France / Pierre Boulez
> 
> Eindrücke
> 
> Orchestre National de France / Pierre Boulez
> 
> on Erato (France), from 1986


I've got this recording, too. It's a good one! Some of Berio's finest music, I think.


----------



## Bruce

csacks said:


> Actually, one of them uses her 2nd and 5th finger and the other all the remaining fingers.:lol:


Do you know if they have a performance of this on YouTube? That would really be something to see.


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Probably Water _Ways_ and _Waves_, the latter of which was written for Stoltzman?
> 
> There are gems throughout all of Takemitsu's output, and he wrote in just about every genre, except opera. He was actually considering an opera before his untimely death from cancer.


Yes, that's the one. I was too lazy to get up and try to find the old Lp. I found Waves to be the most approachable of the three works on this recording. However, I noticed the last time I heard Quatrain II, I was beginning to appreciate it a little more. No doubt I'm gaining a bit in my abilities to understand Takemitsu's music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

George O said:


> Luciano Berio (1925-2003)
> 
> Sinfonia
> for eight voices and orchestra
> 
> Régis Pasquier, violin solo
> New Swingle Singers / Ward Swingle
> Orchestre National de France / Pierre Boulez
> 
> Eindrücke
> 
> Orchestre National de France / Pierre Boulez
> 
> on Erato (France), from 1986


Fantastic! So cool.


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Rattle's is generally considered one of the best recordings of the work, but I never really took to it, just as I haven't with any of Rattle's other Mahler. I enjoy Gielen and Harding (as above) in particular. Both are Cooke III (the third version of Cooke's performing edition). Of the other completions, Mazetti's second with Lopez-Cobos is a different and interesting take, inspired by Wheeler's which was recorded for Naxos. I haven't heard Barshai's, but the instrumentation looks odd. Some like it, but I would suggest you avoid Carpenter entirely (recorded by Zinman and Litton, most prominently); he goes out of his way to add all sorts of stuff to the score, including quotations from every other Mahler symphony, to "thicken it up." I feel he ruins it, especially the finale, and it doesn't sound much like Mahler.


I agree with your assessment of Rattle's. It's not bad, but something intangible seems to be lacking to me, even though I've read sterling reviews of his Mahler recordings, especially of the 10th. I have not heard all the recordings or versions you have mentioned. My favorite of the recordings I'm familiar with is the Wyn Morris and the New Philharmonia Orchestra. The only other recording I have of the 10th is by Inbal and the Frankfurt Radio SO. I think I prefer this to the Rattle, too, though I've not been all that excited by other recordings of Mahler symphonies by Inbal.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto 1 (Wispelwey); Tchaikovsky: String Quartet 1 (Borodin)


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> I like this. My recording is a CD transfer of an old CRI recording by Jean Martinon and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


I believe Mennin was commissioned by Szell/Cleveland to write this dramatic, interesting symphony.

Not Szell/Cleveland's usual cup of tea. 

You know I've been very patient with the Gerard Schwarz/Seattle performances of Mennin and Schuman.
Mainly because there is sparse little else to choose from, but to these ears I just know Schuman and Mennin could be better served. Tilson-Thomas could be the man, but must not be interested.

I hesitate in calling Schwarz a hack, but his interpretations are not very interesting.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Hector! Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique Karajan/Philharmornia.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 1. *


----------



## Itullian

My favorite 2s


----------



## pmsummer

MANDELION
_Contemporary Works for Organ_
*John Tavener*: Mandelion
Burrell, D: Arched Forms with Bells
Ferneyhough: Sieben Sterne
Gowers: Toccata and Fugue
Graham, J: Three Pieces for Organ
Iliff, J: Trio for Organ
Mellers: Opus Alchymicum
Pärt: Pari intervallo
Ridout, A: The Seven Last Words
Kevin Bowyer (organ)
_Recorded in the Chapel of St. Augustine, Tonbridge School, Kent on 27-30 July, 1998_

Nimbus


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Boulez again, this time I think one of my favourite works at the moment, but it's so hard to choose as they're all wonderful!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Tan Dun
Eight Colors*
New Zealand String Quartet [Naxos, 2012. rec. 2010]










*George Onslow
String Quintet op. 19 in E minor
String Quintet op. 51 in G minor*
Diogenes Quartett Manuel van der Nahmer [cpo, 2006]










*George Onslow
String Quartet No.28 in E flat major, Op.54
String Quartet No.29 in D minor, Op.55
String Quartet No.30 in C minor, Op.56*
Quatuor Diotima [naive, 2010]

Encore un fois


----------



## MagneticGhost

pmsummer said:


> MANDELION
> _Contemporary Works for Organ_
> *John Tavener*: Mandelion
> Burrell, D: Arched Forms with Bells
> Ferneyhough: Sieben Sterne
> Gowers: Toccata and Fugue
> Graham, J: Three Pieces for Organ
> Iliff, J: Trio for Organ
> Mellers: Opus Alchymicum
> Pärt: Pari intervallo
> Ridout, A: The Seven Last Words
> Kevin Bowyer (organ)
> _Recorded in the Chapel of St. Augustine, Tonbridge School, Kent on 27-30 July, 1998_
> 
> Nimbus


Just a stamp of approval from me. I think it was you who commented on me listening to this the other day. I think it's a great collection and the Tavener is epic.


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Szell and Fleisher... makes for a top-notch team.


----------



## Balthazar

Some works by Berlioz the Birthday Boy I haven't listened to in a while...

*Rêverie et Caprice* - Julien Chauvin on violin with Le Cercle de l'Harmonie under Jérémie Rohrer
*Les francs-juges* - Charles Dutoit with Montreal
*La damnation de Faust* - Orchestre National de Lille under Jean-Claude Casadesus


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Has anyone an opinion on Boulez's Berlioz recordings? Berlioz'a birthday was yesterday in my time zone, but I'll listen to him some time next week though....


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> JACE-can you do me a favour and have a look at the origin of the artwork please?


According to the booklet notes, the cover is a postcard of the city of Richmond, Virginia, USA. *Ektachrome by J.-L. Charmet*.

Richmond. Quite an incongruous location choice for a CD of Russian music made by Frenchmen! ...Regardless, I hope this info addresses your question.










BTW: I listened to Collard's Rach 3 on the way home from work. Another superb performance!


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Diabelli Variations
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Rarely ever see this great Beethoven work posted on current listening. I can't imagine why not.
Wonderful performance by Ashkenazy.


----------



## JACE

Just arrived in the mail today:

FRANZ LISZT: HARMONIES POÉTIQUES ET RELIGIEUSES; SONATA IN B MINOR
Francois-Frédéric Guy


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3: Missa solemnis in E


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED RHYMES
*Tarik O'Regan, Guillaume De Machaut, Guillaume Dufay, Gavin Bryars*
The Orlando Consort
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier, director

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Has anyone an opinion on Boulez's Berlioz recordings?

My opinion of most of Boulez... and certainly his efforts as a composer:












Honestly I don't think much of his efforts with Ravel or Debussy. I far prefer Jean Martinon, Ernest Ansermet, Charles Dutoit, Vittorio Gui, etc... With regard to Berlioz, I quite like his Symphonie Fantastique with the Cleveland Orchestra. Beyond that...? I haven't even thought to look to Boulez when there are such highly respected and brilliant recordings by others... especially Sir Colin Davis and John Eliot Gardiner, but also Riccardo Muti, Andre Cluytens, Igor Markevitch, Ernest Ansermet, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58363
> 
> 
> Beethoven Diabelli Variations
> Vladimir Ashkenazy
> 
> Rarely ever see this great Beethoven work posted on current listening. I can't imagine why not.
> Wonderful performance by Ashkenazy.


I just posted the Diabelli's on the "Current Listening" thread about a week ago... in the classic early Stephen Kovacevich recording:










I'm toying with purchasing a more recent recording and I'm looking at this:


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm starting on Prokofiev's War and Peace, Op. 91.









As it is almost 4 hours long, I will most likely not finish it. However, this is one of my favorite operas, and one I would recommend to someone not familiar with opera in general, but who is looking for a place to start. It has some of Prokofiev's best music in it.


----------



## Bruce

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Tan Dun
> Eight Colors*
> New Zealand String Quartet [Naxos, 2012. rec. 2010]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *George Onslow
> String Quintet op. 19 in E minor
> String Quintet op. 51 in G minor*
> Diogenes Quartett Manuel van der Nahmer [cpo, 2006]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *George Onslow
> String Quartet No.28 in E flat major, Op.54
> String Quartet No.29 in D minor, Op.55
> String Quartet No.30 in C minor, Op.56*
> Quatuor Diotima [naive, 2010]
> 
> Encore un fois


Onslow's a recent discovery for me. I've really enjoyed the few pieces I've heard by him. Any of these stand our particularly for you?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg- String Trio


----------



## Vasks

Bruce said:


> I like this. My recording is a CD transfer of an old CRI recording by Jean Martinon and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


and the CRI is a reissue of the original RCA.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Symphony No 25 G minor K 183 Karl Böhm Wiener Philamoniker


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Sinfonia Concertante No.1 in F Major

Camerata Ducale with Guido Rimonda on violin and Cristina Canziani on piano


----------



## hpowders

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I just posted the Diabelli's on the "Current Listening" thread about a week ago... in the classic early Stephen Kovacevich recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm toying with purchasing a more recent recording and I'm looking at this:


Okay. I didn't see it. I've heard good things about the Staier....if you like the fortepiano sound.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Okay. I didn't see it. I've heard good things about the Staier....if you like the fortepiano sound.


I highly recommend the Staier, and I'm no great fan of the "fortepiano sound." I was quite surprised by it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> Tonight I'm starting on Prokofiev's War and Peace, Op. 91.
> 
> View attachment 58371
> 
> 
> As it is almost 4 hours long, I will most likely not finish it. However, this is one of my favorite operas, and one I would recommend to someone not familiar with opera in general, but who is looking for a place to start. It has some of Prokofiev's best music in it.


Oh my God! I never knew Hickox did _War and Peace_! How does he do the cut for the Battle of Borodino?

I have the Rostropovich and he does it _fantastic_-- full-tilt charge, adrenalizing heroic!


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> I highly recommend the Staier, and I'm no great fan of the "fortepiano sound." I was quite surprised by it.


Well I know you and I like it. I was referring to the other poster who may or may not be familiar with it.

I have multiple fortepiano sets of the Mozart keyboard concertos, solo keyboard sonatas and a complete set of the Beethoven 32 keyboard sonatas on fortepiano.

Revelatory!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Has anyone an opinion on Boulez's Berlioz recordings?
> 
> My opinion of most of Boulez... and certainly his efforts as a composer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't think much of his efforts with Ravel or Debussy. I far prefer Jean Martinon, Ernest Ansermet, Charles Dutoit, Vittorio Gui, etc... With regard to Berlioz, I quite like his Symphonie Fantastique with the Cleveland Orchestra. Beyond that...? I haven't even thought to look to Boulez when there are such highly respected and brilliant recordings by others... especially Sir Colin Davis and John Eliot Gardiner, but also Riccardo Muti, Andre Cluytens, Igor Markevitch, Ernest Ansermet, etc...


Boulez's _La Valse_ is the most elegant I've ever heard. His _Daphnis et Chloe_ is perhaps my Best In Show favorite. His _Piano Concerto in G_ and _Piano Concerto for the Left Hand_ with Zimmerman are flat-out gorgeous.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No 1 in D Major, op.11


----------



## hpowders

Where'd the damn "likes" thing go?


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : String Quintets*
*Alban Berg Quartett/ Markus Wolf *


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48 (Fedoseyev)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Where'd the damn "likes" thing go?


I like this question!


----------



## Guest

Amazing playing and sound. The younger Gergiev led far more energetic performances than the current one!


----------



## brotagonist

I've had a copy of Bach's Brandenburgische Konzerte since... I don't know... the late '70s, I'm sure. Sometimes stuff goes in one ear and out the other  I have a completely new appreciation for it:









I Musici. BK 4, 5, 6 and Violin Concerto in a. This is really incredible. I don't know how I could have not heard the first movement of BK 4  I was reclining on the chesterfield last evening, feeling somewhat unable to move, so I had the lights off, when I heard some incredible music, that sounded like a river flowing, bubbling and tumbling over rocks and swells. Then, it began to decay into it's parts, with instruments dropping out and coming back in, each time differently, and the harpsichord  Oh, my! I had never heard Baroque music like this! Yes, I now hear this work entirely differently.


----------



## starthrower

Discovered this composer on classical radio today.


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikovsky PC 1 and Rachmaninov PC 2, I'm thoroughly enjoying my new CD








Brahms Sextets


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Badinerie

> Originally Posted by hpowders
> Where'd the damn "likes" thing go?





Dave Whitmore said:


> I like this question!


Me too, Its just not the same without it


----------



## Itullian

Badinerie said:


> Me too, Its just not the same without it


I agree .................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bruce said:


> Onslow's a recent discovery for me. I've really enjoyed the few pieces I've heard by him. Any of these stand our particularly for you?


I've only listened to the two string quintets once, but having got to know the the three string quartets a little over the past week, they're gorgeous.

There are little reminders of a number of other composers in these works, most obviously Haydn and Beethoven, but I thought one theme was very similar to another from a Czerny piano sonata. He is said to have a style similar to Hummel, whose string quartets I have on order. I'm looking forward to comparing them.

From what I remember there's not a lot of Onslow on Spotify, and these are the first discs I've been able to get my hands on - courtesy of my ever resourceful son.

Lovely cover art too, I think.










T-V


----------



## Badinerie

Frank Bridge The Sea.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's Suite No.10 "Ka" - Markus Hinterhauser, piano


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just to let everyone know I'm liking their listens this morning - Scelsi, Debussy, Bridge, Cherubini and Onslow. Nice and how very eclectic. 
I'm listening to Organ Fireworks X in Hyperion with Christopher Herrick


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Has anyone an opinion on Boulez's Berlioz recordings?
> 
> My opinion of most of Boulez... and certainly his efforts as a composer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't think much of his efforts with Ravel or Debussy. I far prefer Jean Martinon, Ernest Ansermet, Charles Dutoit, Vittorio Gui, etc... With regard to Berlioz, I quite like his Symphonie Fantastique with the Cleveland Orchestra. Beyond that...? I haven't even thought to look to Boulez when there are such highly respected and brilliant recordings by others... especially Sir Colin Davis and John Eliot Gardiner, but also Riccardo Muti, Andre Cluytens, Igor Markevitch, Ernest Ansermet, etc...


Hahaha, Colin Davis and JEG and Markevitch are probably my favourite Berlioz conductors.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in A Major, Hob. 16/26; Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/27; Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/28 (Rudolf Buchbinder).


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Thais.*
*Renée Fleming*/ Thomas Hampson .e.a:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Watching an Offenbach opera.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.2 in F Major, BWV 1047

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Vasks

_LP - "Recent Stravinsky" ... well it was "recent" when I first acquired it in the late 60's_


----------



## scratchgolf

My two favorite Chamber works and my two favorite versions. Very convenient.

Pavel Haas Quartet

Schubert String Quartet 14 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert String Quintet


----------



## Morimur

*Ernest Bloch - Macbeth (Layer) (2 CD)*


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Abdel Rahman El Bacha, piano

One of the best piano versions available and a model for how to play Bach on piano-no ritards, no extra "help" with anachronistic shading.

A beautiful performance.


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Faust Symphony / Siegfried Jerusalem, Solti, Chicago SO & Chorus*


----------



## violadude

Currently Listening to Dufay, various 3 and 4 part songs and motets.









Remarkable composer. Some of these are very subtle in their inventiveness, some are absolutely wild.


----------



## realdealblues

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6

View attachment 58410


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Has anyone an opinion on Boulez's Berlioz recordings?
> 
> My opinion of most of Boulez... and certainly his efforts as a composer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't think much of his efforts with Ravel or Debussy. I far prefer Jean Martinon, Ernest Ansermet, Charles Dutoit, Vittorio Gui, etc... With regard to Berlioz, I quite like his Symphonie Fantastique with the Cleveland Orchestra. Beyond that...? I haven't even thought to look to Boulez when there are such highly respected and brilliant recordings by others... especially Sir Colin Davis and John Eliot Gardiner, but also Riccardo Muti, Andre Cluytens, Igor Markevitch, Ernest Ansermet, etc...


I just ordered a Berlioz/Boulez CD after listening to this on YouTube. I thought the tenor vocalist John Mitchinson was superb! The CD is a Japanese import edition of the album pictured here. It also includes the symphonie. A 2 CD set.


----------



## D Smith

Perlman and Zukerman play Mozart. Delightful!


----------



## George O

*I like like*










Georges Onslow (1784-1853)

Sonate pour violoncelle et piano op. 16 en ut mineur

Michel Tournus, cello
Hélène Salomé, piano Bösendorfer

Centre Culturel de Valprivas (France), from 1976


----------



## Pugg

*Leontyne Price *

Now playing, can't get enough of this record.:tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Peter Ablinger- Ohne Titel for ensemble of 14 instruments (1990). Yeah, I know, weird tile, like "This page is intentionally left blank."

Peter Ablinger- Points and Views for ensemble, 2 pianos and 2 loudspeakers (2014). This is such an amazing amazing piece. One of my current favorites. So much FUN and DEPTH.

Mozart- Clarinet Quintet

Liszt- Funerailles

Liszt- Ballade No. 2 -> this is very good. I'm trying to explore more solo piano music in the romantic and early 20th century periods.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've been o.d.-ing as of late on the '51 Karajan/Bayreuth Act III from _Die Walkure_. Wanting to feed into 'high-energy, _high-performance' _Wagner, I ordered yet another incarnation of the famous '52 Karajan/Bayreuth _Tristan_-- which has always held sway with me in terms of unrivaled passion and drama.

The sound quality is hollow, flat, and monaural-- but the Membran transfer has a cleaner, more-pronounced, and less-distorted high end with the singing than the Opera d'Oro version.

Well worth the effort. Captivatingly erotic in every way.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 58411
> View attachment 58412
> 
> 
> I've been o.d.-ing as of late on the '51 Karajan/Bayreuth Act III from _Die Walkure_. Wanting to feed into 'high-energy, _high-performance' _Wagner, I ordered yet another incarnation of the famous '52 Karajan/Bayreuth _Tristan_-- which has always held sway with me in terms of unrivaled passion and drama.
> 
> The sound quality is hollow, flat, and monaural-- but the Membran transfer has a cleaner, more-pronounced, and less-distorted high end with the singing than the Opera d'Oro version.
> 
> Well worth the effort. Captivatingly erotic in every way.


Complete acts


----------



## Jeff W

Getting over a cold that has kept me out of commission for the last couple of days...









Beethoven's String Quartets No. 15 (Opus 132) & 10 (Opus 74) with the Alban Berg Quartett playing.


----------



## realdealblues

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

View attachment 58419


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Pianist: Lazar Berman

I know I'm in the minority, but I think this is Karajan's most successful recording of this work. Everyone usually puts the Richter/Karajan recording up on top, but I think Karajan and Berman are "on the same page" so to speak more than he and Richter. Berman's more "Romantic Emotional Playing" fits better with Karajan's "Want For Beauty" and they seem to have a more natural give and take relationship that really balances out. Anyway, a very enjoyable performance.


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
> 
> View attachment 58419
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Pianist: Lazar Berman
> 
> I know I'm in the minority, but I think this is Karajan's most successful recording of this work. Everyone usually puts the Richter/Karajan recording up on top, but I think Karajan and Berman are "on the same page" so to speak more than he and Richter. Berman's more "Romantic Emotional Playing" fits better with Karajan's "Want For Beauty" and they seem to have a more natural give and take relationship that really balances out. Anyway, a very enjoyable performance.


I haven't heard this version yet. But I will be able to soon -- since I ordered Berman's complete set of DG recordings last week.

Lazar Berman is great! Woo-hoo!!! :cheers:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Truls Mørk: Dvorák Cello Concerto in B minor Op. 104, 1-3 mvt. - 26.01.11


----------



## millionrainbows

Donald Erb (1947-2008);Clarinet Concerto (1985)/Violin Concerto (1993)/Trombone Concerto (1976); Grand Rapids Symphony (Koss Classics).

Superb sound, and Erb is one of my favorite American composers. The Trombone Concerto was originally commissioned by trombonist and composer Stuart Dempster (1936-), who did much to expand the possibilities of this ancient instrument.


----------



## Cosmos

Brahms piano music, played by Julius Katchen

Intermezzos op. 117
Sonatas 1, 2, and 3

I'm not sure what took me so long to get into Brahms' awesome piano repetoire


----------



## pmsummer

LE VERGINE
_Musica sopra le stanze del Petrarca in laude della Madonna_
*Cipriano de Rore*
The Hilliard Ensemble

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## JACE

Listening to this powerful, compellingly strange music again:










*Franz Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses / François-Frédéric Guy*

Another record for my _Favorite "New-to-Me" Music Discoveries in 2014_ list.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Camille Saint-Saëns - Cellokoncert nr. 1, a-mol, op. 33 - Sol Gabetta - DR Symfoniorkestret .


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Petrenko









Definitely among the more successful Shostakovich symphonies.

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos
Erick Friedman, Itzhak Perlman, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


----------



## brotagonist

Oh, likes are back! We can give up talking to each other again :lol:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

realdealblues said:


> Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
> 
> View attachment 58419
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Pianist: Lazar Berman
> 
> I know I'm in the minority, but I think this is Karajan's most successful recording of this work. Everyone usually puts the Richter/Karajan recording up on top, but I think Karajan and Berman are "on the same page" so to speak more than he and Richter. Berman's more "Romantic Emotional Playing" fits better with Karajan's "Want For Beauty" and they seem to have a more natural give and take relationship that really balances out. Anyway, a very enjoyable performance.


Probably my favourite piano concerto. Though I haven't heard enough of them yet for this to be a definite view. It's my favourite that I've heard. I'm looking to buy this concerto on cd. I'll have to look out for this version.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

brotagonist said:


> Oh, likes are back! We can give up talking to each other again :lol:


I just gave this post an ironic Like!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This is one of my favourite "Go-To" pieces.

Ravel - Bolero. Sergiu Celibidache 1971


----------



## brotagonist

^ You've got to go to Shostakovich's Symphony 7, movement 1, then!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

brotagonist said:


> ^ You've got to go to Shostakovich's Symphony 6, movement 1, then!


Thanks. I'm going to listen to that next!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

As this one was just suggested to me...

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 - Valery Gergiev, 2013 (HD 1080p)


----------



## brotagonist

^ I meant the 7th  It was for the Bolero-like effect


----------



## csacks

Smetana and Janacek String Quartets. The Jerusalem Quartet. A fully recommendable record for these beautiful quartets.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

brotagonist said:


> ^ I meant the 7th  It was for the Bolero-like effect


Heh, I was wondering where the link to Bolero came from. I'll listen to that one tonight then as I've already started listening to this. I can't recall if I've heard any Shostakovitch before. I'm enjoying his 6th symphony anyway. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## brotagonist

Getting a head start on the SS:

Janáček Sinfonietta Mackerras Wien


----------



## realdealblues

Dave Whitmore said:


> Probably my favourite piano concerto. Though I haven't heard enough of them yet for this to be a definite view. It's my favourite that I've heard. I'm looking to buy this concerto on cd. I'll have to look out for this version.


There are lots of good recordings of this work. If you're a Herbert Von Karajan fan, I think it's the best one he did, or if you're a Lazar Berman fan, it's worth checking out.

I have over 30 recordings of Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto.

Van Cliburn/Kondrashin (Conducting) is one of the more famous recordings that usually is recommended. 
Martha Argerich/Abbado (Conducting) is also very popular.

I think my personal favorite right now might be Nelson Freire/Kempe (Conducting). It's out of print but usually you can get it 2nd hand for $1 or $2.

Berman/Karajan feels very different from them. Argerich and Freire are high energy and explosive where Cliburn and Berman are more poetic but where Cliburn is more intellectual to me in his reading, Berman seems all heart. The famous Richter/Karajan recording is more straight forward but not as explosive as Argerich or Freire.

There really are lots of different ways to play this one in my opinion and still be successful.


----------



## JACE

More otherworldly solo piano. This time it's Alexander Melnikov performing various works by Scriabin:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Shostakovich: Symphony No.7 - Gergiev/MTO(2010Live)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, 'From the New World' (István Kertész; London Symphony Orchestra).









Excellent recordings by Kertész, imo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No.7 - Gergiev/MTO(2010Live)


A 'like' for the symphony if not the performance. _;D_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 in E minor, 'From the New World' (István Kertész; London Symphony Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 58437
> 
> 
> Excellent recordings by Kertész, imo.


One of my favourite symphonies!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dave Whitmore said:


> One of my favourite symphonies!


Yes, definitely - I'm digging all of Dvořák's symphonies, the guy knew what he was doing. Great music.


----------



## JACE

*Nielsen: Symphony, No. 4, "The Inextinguishable" / Ole Schmidt, LSO*










*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 / Sir John Barbirolli, Philharmonia Orchestra*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I think Mutter's _Sinfonia Concertante_ is the most exquisitely-crafted thing she's done in all of her Mozart.

























_Winter Dreams_


----------



## techniquest

I'm listening to a lot of Janacek 'Sinfonietta's for this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## LancsMan

*Delius: Orchestral Music* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Beecham on EMI








I'm listening to the second CD from this fantastic set. Beecham was the great Delius champion, and his performances even appealed to many who didn't normally care that much for Delius. Well worth a listen if you are unfamiliar with this music,


----------



## Bruce

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh my God! I never knew Hickox did _War and Peace_! How does he do the cut for the Battle of Borodino?
> 
> I have the Rostropovich and he does it _fantastic_-- full-tilt charge, adrenalizing heroic!


I wish I could compare it with other recordings, but the Hickox is the only one I've heard. However, he does a pretty darn good job with the battle!


----------



## Cosmos

Scriabin - Symphony no. 3 "The Devine Poem"

Riccardo Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 213 "Let us take care, let us watch"

Dramma per Musica (Hercules at the Crossroads) for the 11th Birthday of Prince Friedrich Christian - Leipzig, 1733

Rene Jacobs, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Boulez's... Piano Concerto in G and Piano Concerto for the Left Hand with Zimmerman are flat-out gorgeous.

Well... I already have Michelangeli, Samson François, and Argerich.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Boulez's... Piano Concerto in G and Piano Concerto for the Left Hand with Zimmerman are flat-out gorgeous.
> 
> Well... I already have Michelangeli, Samson François, and Argerich.


All wonderful, certainly. . . well, the Michaelangeli and the Argerich. _;D_ Definitely a hard class to beat.


----------



## BartokPizz

Mahlerian said:


> Rattle's is generally considered one of the best recordings of the work, but I never really took to it, just as I haven't with any of Rattle's other Mahler.


Mahlerian, have you written on Rattle's Mahler elsewhere on the forum? I'd be interested to read more about what you find lacking. I have heard very little of Rattle's Mahler, but I know his Ninth with the Berlin PO which is one of my favorite recordings of that work. And I like to think I'm no roundheel when it comes to recordings of the Ninth.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Debussy*: Piano Works (Vol. 3), w. Bavouzet (rec.2008).


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Getting a head start on the *SS*:
> 
> Janáček Sinfonietta Mackerras Wien


"Your papers, please!"


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Oh, likes are back! We can give up talking to each other again :lol:


I missed those fireworks. Damn!


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> After reading the article on Wikipedia, and some customer reviews, I also got the impression that the Mazetti completion is a fine one. However, I think for a first impression, Cooke III is the one for me. Harding won the Diapason d'Or, yet many customers don't seem to take to it. Gielen seems to win, hands down, but is kind of a niche recording known only to serious collectors. Rattle seems to be the most popular and loved. Even Grammophone says: "Strongly recommended."
> 
> Gielen would set me back about $18; Harding about $14; Rattle about $6. For my first taste, I think Rattle wins. I can't help being aware of the 7 already in the mail.


I like Harding M10. BPO/Rattle's decent. Others, Ormandy (Sony), Wigglesworth (BBC Music Magazine).:tiphat:


----------



## LancsMan

*Granados & Albeniz: Music of Spain* Julian Bream on RCA








This is one of the very few guitar CD's in my collection. Whilst the guitar is not one of my favourite classical instruments, you really do need some in your collection. And this collection of guitar arrangements of Granados and Albeniz guitar inspired piano music fits the bill. Evocative music very well played as far as I can tell - it picked up a penguin rosette.


----------



## Triplets

Bruckner, Eighth Symphony From a 20 CD Box Set Haitink: The Phillips Years

This box purchased for about $2/CD, has been a real treasure. I've enjoyed the Mahler 6 and 9 and the Schubert Great C Major, but this Bruckner 8 may wind up being the favorite one in my collection.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act I choruses










_Prometheus Poem of Fire_










_Ruslan and Lydmula Overture_










_Symphonic Dances_


----------



## Guest

Beautiful music, playing, and sound. A few of the ornaments are a bit overdone, but he certainly plays with a lot of finesse.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> Bruckner, Eighth Symphony From a 20 CD Box Set Haitink: The Phillips Years
> 
> This box purchased for about $2/CD, has been a real treasure. I've enjoyed the Mahler 6 and 9 and the Schubert Great C Major, but this Bruckner 8 may wind up being the favorite one in my collection.


Which Brucker's _Eighth_ of his?-- the late sixties Philips Concertgebouw or his 1980 Philips Concertgebouw?

I love the fire and the drive in the last movement of Haitink's late-sixties performance.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> What do you think of Mahler's Symphony 10, Vaneyes? What are the impressions of others here, too?
> 
> Can it truly be considered a Mahler symphony? How much had he completed and how much has been added by others to produce a performable work?


Re M10, I enjoy it, but for me there's an asterisk beside it.

I only like Cooke versions and a handful of recs.--VPO/Harding (DG), BPO/Rattle (EMI), Philadelphia/Ormandy (Sony), BBCNO Wales/Wigglesworth (BBC Music Mag.).:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Re M10, I enjoy it, but for me there's an asterisk beside it.
> 
> I only like Cooke versions and a handful of recs.--VPO/Harding (DG), BPO/Rattle (EMI), Philadelphia/Ormandy (Sony), BBCNO Wales/Wigglesworth (BBC Music Mag.).:tiphat:


You mean like this?: M10*

Wigglesworth for me too.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schnittke's Concerto for Mixed Chorus* (1984-85) - Flemming Windekilde leads the Chamber Choir Hymnia.

*Gesualdo's Fifth Book of Madrigals* - Anthony Rooley and The Consort of Musicke.


----------



## Mahlerian

BartokPizz said:


> Mahlerian, have you written on Rattle's Mahler elsewhere on the forum? I'd be interested to read more about what you find lacking. I have heard very little of Rattle's Mahler, but I know his Ninth with the Berlin PO which is one of my favorite recordings of that work. And I like to think I'm no roundheel when it comes to recordings of the Ninth.


I briefly had a subscription to Berlin's Digital Concert Hall, and even before that I'd heard a number of Rattle recordings, including several of his Mahler (especially his Berlin 10th). I appreciate his repertoire (and his commitment to and enthusiasm for Mahler in particular!), but I always find Rattle's interpretations middle-of-the-road. I don't think he does a _bad_ job with what he does, but he never really seems to do a great job, or offer anything that I haven't heard done elsewhere and better by others.

That said, I don't know if I've listened to his Ninth, so maybe that would be an exception to my relative antipathy to Rattle's conducting. I'll have to listen this weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> Which Brucker's _Eighth_ of his?-- the late sixties Philips Concertgebouw or his 1980 Philips Concertgebouw?
> 
> I love the fire and the drive in the last movement of Haitink's late-sixties performance.


Didn't realize there were two of them.
The recording date is listed as 1970


----------



## Triplets

Mahlerian said:


> I briefly had a subscription to Berlin's Digital Concert Hall, and even before that I'd heard a number of Rattle recordings, including several of his Mahler (especially his Berlin 10th). I appreciate his repertoire (and his commitment to and enthusiasm for Mahler in particular!), but I always find Rattle's interpretations middle-of-the-road. I don't think he does a _bad_ job with what he does, but he never really seems to do a great job, or offer anything that I haven't heard done elsewhere and better by others.
> 
> That said, I don't know if I've listened to his Ninth, so maybe that would be an exception to my relative antipathy to Rattle's conducting. I'll have to listen this weekend if I get a chance.


I was underwhelmed by the Rattle/Berlin Brahms Symphony set. I had auditioned it via a 7 day pass to the site that I got as a gift. To much gear shifting for me.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Schubert: Symphonies No. 3 & No. 8 "Unfinished"
Carlos Kleiber & the Wiener Philharmoniker​








This was the recording which introduced me to Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished" and it is one I return to frequently.

However, it is the Third Symphony which holds me in it's thrall tonight. I usually tend towards Immerseel in this piece (whose cycle I adore) so this is a refreshing change.

The Wiener Philharmoniker rarely disappoints of course but with Carlos Kleiber at the podium the colours and hues are just that little more vivid.

Janacek: Glagolitic Mass / R. Strauss: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.​







In this instance I am only listening to the Janacek Mass. I don't have any other Janacek in my collection. Between the Saturday Symphony thread this week and the amount of time I have spent investigating The Cunning Little Vixen on YouTube, I really wanted to listen to a full piece hence my choice.

I have no basis of comparison in terms of other recordings but I cannot imaging Tennstedt being easily (if at all) surpassed in my somewhat biased opinion. The London Philharmonic play their hearts out for the Maestro. There may be better performances on technical grounds or n terms of recording quality but this recording suits me.

Janacek is top of my list to explore. I won't be making any purchases until the New Year but I will be researching on YouTube in the meantime.

Speaking of which, I will listen to the Sinfonietta, performed by Karel Ancerl and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra via Youtube for the Saturday Symphony at some point tomorrow morning.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Schubert: Symphonies No. 3 & No. 8 "Unfinished"
> Carlos Kleiber & the Wiener Philharmoniker​
> View attachment 58447
> 
> 
> This was the recording which introduced me to Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished" and it is one I return to frequently.
> 
> However, it is the Third Symphony which holds me in it's thrall tonight. I usually tend towards Immerseel in this piece (whose cycle I adore) so this is a refreshing change.
> 
> The Wiener Philharmoniker rarely disappoints of course but with Carlos Kleiber at the podium the colours and hues are just that little more vivid.
> 
> Janacek: Glagolitic Mass / R. Strauss: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme
> Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.​
> View attachment 58448
> 
> In this instance I am only listening to the Janacek Mass. I don't have any other Janacek in my collection. Between the Saturday Symphony thread this week and the amount of time I have spent investigating The Cunning Little Vixen on YouTube, I really wanted to listen to a full piece hence my choice.
> 
> I have no basis of comparison in terms of other recordings but I cannot imaging Tennstedt being easily (if at all) surpassed in my somewhat biased opinion. The London Philharmonic play their hearts out for the Maestro. There may be better performances on technical grounds or n terms of recording quality but this recording suits me.
> 
> Janacek is top of my list to explore. I won't be making any purchases until the New Year but I will be researching on YouTube in the meantime.
> 
> Speaking of which, I will listen to the Sinfonietta, performed by Karel Ancerl and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra via Youtube for the Saturday Symphony at some point tomorrow morning.


Test drive the ending choral section of the "_Veruju_" on the Tennstedt _Glagolitic Mass_-- I'm dying to know how he does it!-- especially after hearing how Tennstedt did the ending of his live Mahler's _Second Symphony _with the London Philharmonic.

I imagine this would be right up his alley-- given a bit of adrenalin and live inspiration.


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> Which Brucker's _Eighth_ of his?-- the late sixties Philips Concertgebouw or his 1980 Philips Concertgebouw?
> 
> I love the fire and the drive in the last movement of Haitink's late-sixties performance.


Having just finished listening to the entire recording, I have to agree with your assesment. There isn't much pausing here to admire the scenery, and in Bruckner that can be a distinct virtue.


----------



## brotagonist

I have Rattle/Birmingham performing Messiaen's Turangalîla Symphony and Rattle/BPO doing Bruckner's (completed) Symphony 9. Also, the rather unpopular Mahler Lied von der Erde with Seiffert and Hampson. There are a couple of odds and ends by some other composers, too, but these are the main recordings by Rattle. I like! :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'm digging all of Dvořák's symphonies, the guy knew what he was doing. Great music.


Glad to hear it, since I just got Symphonies 6 & 7 (Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin).


----------



## csacks

Schubert´s 2nd piano trio, Beaux Arts Trio. Should I add something else?


----------



## brotagonist

^ Add something else to what? Your play pile?


----------



## Vaneyes

Triplets said:


> I was underwhelmed by the Rattle/Berlin Brahms Symphony set. I had auditioned it via a 7 day pass to the site that I got as a gift. To much gear shifting for me.


His recent Schumann set is good. First thing of his in a long time that I've liked.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> You mean like this?: M10*
> 
> Wigglesworth for me too.


Yep*, that's it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Apollo
City of Birmingham Symphony, cond. Rattle









A relatively unimpressive Apollo that has neither Apollonian beauty nor Dionysian passion.

Barber: Symphony in One Movement
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, cond. Alsop









This reading, on the other hand, I enjoyed a lot more than I expected.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> Didn't realize there were two of them.
> The recording date is listed as 1970


Then I'm the botched one-- and for the first time _ever_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Yeah, that's the one I thought I was referring to. . . I love that ending!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky: Apollo
> City of Birmingham Symphony, cond. Rattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A relatively unimpressive Apollo that has neither Apollonian beauty nor Dionysian passion.
> 
> Barber: Symphony in One Movement
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra, cond. Alsop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reading, on the other hand, I enjoyed a lot more than I expected.


Double-thumbs down, sashay-away on that one, Rattle.

Poise, beauty, passion, or elegance required.

_;D_


----------



## brotagonist

I always feel better when I have my purchases paid for :clap:

Now, I can sit back and enjoy another spin of:









Symphony 4, Violin Concerto
Davis/BBCSO

I am very happy to have discovered this one!


----------



## brotagonist

What's your opinion, Mahlerian (since you're the big Rattle critic  ), or anyone else who cares to comment, on Rattle's Turangalîla with the Birmingham?

I've had the set since the '90s when CDs first came out and I bought it because that's what the store had (there was no Amazon yet) and because the second disc is filled out with Quatuor pour le fin du temps, with Kontarksy, Palm, Gavriloff and Deinzer. I can't recall exactly which recordings of both works I used to have on LP.


----------



## Albert7

Encoding the complete 1963 set of Beethoven symphonies conducted by Karajan.









Thanks for the recommendations guys.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Janacek*: String Quartets, w. Prazak Qt. (rec.1997).


----------



## D Smith

Jumping the gun on Saturday Symphony. Janacek, Sinfonietta: Mackerras/Vienna. This is a fabulous performance, the orchestra is just perfect and the brass section, amazing! This is the best recording I've heard of this piece. Highly recommended. And the two CD's come with a lot of other Janacek goodness as well.


----------



## Guest

Wow. Such intense playing and fantastic sound! Now, mind you, the perspective is as if you are on stage with them, or in the front row of a hall with a low stage. Yet, it's not bone dry--there is some hall sound. Fortunately, their musicianship can withstand such scrutiny. Overall, this might be my favorite set. I'll have to do more comparisons with my Parkanyi Quartet
and Mikrokosmos Quartet on SACD, but for the price, it is easily recommended.


----------



## brotagonist

Louis Lortie Chopin Études

Chopin is a composer I didn't immediately develop a liking for. These are marvellous!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Arturo Toscanini conducts Dvorak Symphonic Variations Op 78


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonin Dvořák Cello Concerto B minor, Mstislav Rostropovich , Seiji Ozawa


----------



## bejart

Antonin Reicha (1770-1836): Symphony in C Minor

Petr Altrichter directing the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Orc

I want to ride a camel with that


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5*

First thought when Symphony No. 5 began: Finally, something that's not a downer.


----------



## Bruce

elgars ghost said:


>


What did you think of these concerti, EG? I think Antheil is unfortunately known mostly by his bombastic pieces. However, I find his 4th symphony to be quite fine. His string quartets less so, though. I'd like to hear more of his more serious music.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvořák - Piano Quintet in A major, op. 81 - Alexandre Moutouzkine and the Ariel String Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

A jump start on "Saturday Symphony" listening. *Janacek's* my, "Father of Modern".

Sinfonietta (rec. 1990).:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Elgar: In the South (Alassio). Vienna Phil, Gardiner conducting. On the radio!


----------



## JohnD

Currently listening to Sonata in C Major.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvořák - Overture Carnival (Last Night of the Proms 2012)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonín Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 in F, Op 96 "The American"


----------



## brotagonist

HIP Mozart









PC 22 "Queen", PC 26 "Coronation"
Bilson, Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists

Sublime!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7










Duchess Elisabeth



















_Das Wunder Karajan_: 1960/Philharmonia Sibelius Fifth


----------



## Weston

I'll probably be another day or two getting caught up on the "likes" now that we have them.

Meanwhile this evening's program . . .

*Sibelius: King Christian II - Incidental Music, Op. 27
Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C Major, Op.52*
Paavo Berglund / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









I guess everyone has seen this cover before.

The King Christian music is beautiful. I try not to neglect the filler pieces in these big boxed sets. Short duration doesn't equate to lesser value.

The Symphony No. 3 is one I don't hear mentioned as much and I'm certainly less familiar with it. It seems rather bucolic in places in an uplifting way. But the 2nd movement is so introspective -- oh, I wonder if I can bear the feelings within me it seems to amplify.

Now I have to revise saying I'm less familiar with this. The 3rd movement features a melody that sometimes wanders around in my head and I've often wondered where it came from.

*
Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 96*
Lan Shui / Singapore Symphony Orchestra / Noriko Ogawa, piano









Deviously subtle piece. The piano is so seldom showy I forget it is a piano concerto. This is a pleasant change of pace from all those romantic piano concertos with orchestral music periodically interrupted with virtuoso piano outbursts. The last movement here is a real pulse-pounder.

*Satie: Messe des Pauvres (orchestral arr.)*
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony









I'm very much in unknown territory here, though I can tell by my mp3 tag it's something I ripped a long time ago. (The format is kind of awkward.) I just don't recall ever playing this. It's very beautiful, sounds nothing at all like the Gymopediadayiaeases. In fact I can't say it sounds like anything else at all, except maybe it has a hint of Hovhaness -- or more likely vice versa. It's too bad Satie gets known only for that one simple piano piece he wrote several times. I think I should explore more of his work.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> What's your opinion, Mahlerian (since you're the big Rattle critic  ), or anyone else who cares to comment, on Rattle's Turangalîla with the Birmingham?
> 
> I've had the set since the '90s when CDs first came out and I bought it because that's what the store had (there was no Amazon yet) and because the second disc is filled out with Quatuor pour le fin du temps, with Kontarksy, Palm, Gavriloff and Deinzer. I can't recall exactly which recordings of both works I used to have on LP.


I like Rattle's Turangalîla with the CBSO. But I'm no Messiaen expert! I've only heard Chung's version of Turangalîla by way of comparison. (I didn't like Chung's nearly as much, although it's been a LONG time since I've heard it.)

I'm not a big fan of Rattle's Mahler either, having heard his M3, M7 (live), and M10 (w/ the BPO). None floored me, but I liked his M10 the most.

The most impressive Rattle recording that I know is his Shostakovich Fourth with the CBSO. It's a _superb_ disc, imho.


----------



## JACE

This again:










*Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses; Sonata in B minor / François-Frédéric Guy (Zig-Zag Territories)*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* : Violin sonatas.

*Dumay* and *Lortie, *

Superb recording by Onyx .:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas
András Schiff, piano

Some of Bach's most magnificent works are spoiled by Schiff simply playing them too fast.
Disappointing.


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> I like Rattle's Turangalîla with the CBSO. But I'm no Messiaen expert! I've only heard Chung's version of Turangalîla by way of comparison. (I didn't like Chung's nearly as much, although it's been a LONG time since I've heard it.)
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Rattle's Mahler either, having heard his M3, M7 (live), and M10 (w/ the BPO). None floored me, but I liked his M10 the most.
> 
> The most impressive Rattle recording that I know is his Shostakovich Fourth with the CBSO. It's a _superb_ disc, imho.


I don't know where I get it from...? User comments, reviews, TCites...? I, too, have a slight, but uninformed, reticence to pick up his recordings. Nevertheless...

I like Rattle's muscular Turangalîla a lot, but I don't know any other version, so I cannot compare. Both Gramophone and BBC Music Magazine were very favourable. I _am_ a Messiaen aficionado  Chung seems to be the best choice for much of Messiaen, but many suggest his Turangalîla is too spare and that the aged Loriot was not her best. I really must hear Chailly!

I also like Rattle's Bruckner 9th with the Berlin PO a lot, but, surprisingly, I don't think there is much (any?) competition for the completed symphony.

Rattle's Mahler Lied von der Erde is not well-liked, but I think that is primarily prejudice about having tenor and baritone singers. I got it _because_ most people don't like the combination. I think I paid under $2 :lol: I am glad I have it, too!

Rattle's Mahler Tenth has not yet arrived, but reviews are great, suggesting it to be the top choice; however, there have been a number of highly acclaimed recordings more recently. I am sure I won't be disappointed. The only concern I have is for audience noise--I don't react well to such intrusions 

I didn't know he did Shostakovich's 4th. I only know Rostropovich's, which is great!


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> The only concern I have is for audience noise--I don't react well to such intrusions


I don't recall any audience noise whatsoever (tho' it's been a while since I listened). I don't think that'll be a problem.


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:* 
Leos Janacek--*Sinfionetta, *performed by the Ondres Lenard led Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra.
Leos Janacek--*Sinfionetta, *on this occasion traversed by Leon Botstein and the American Symphony in a live performance.
I like this work so much, I wanted to hear two different readings of it; although I enjoyed both, I give a slight edge to Maestro Lenard and the Slovak RSO, as they seemed to inject a little more passion into their rendition of this sublime piece of music.


----------



## Bruce

Having finished with Prokofiev's War and Peace, to great psychic profit, I'm moving on to a variety of organ works:

*Bach *- Prelude and Fugue in F, BWV 540 played by Helmut Walcha

*Franck *- Chorale No. 2 in B minor (Hurford)

*Brahms *- Prelude and Fugue in G minor (Rapf)

*Saint-Saëns* - Prelude and Fugue in C, Op. 109, No. 3 (Labric)

*Bach *- Toccata and Fugue in D minor "Dorian", BWV 538 (Walcha)

*Pachelbel *- Toccata pastorale in F (Hellman)

*Telemann *- Gott der Vater wohn uns bei (Rübsam)

*Mendelssohn *- Prelude and Fugue in D minor, Op. 37, No. 3 (Miller)

*Mozart *- Fantasia in F minor, K.608 (Biggs)

*Bach *- Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 (Marie-Claire Alain)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

J. S. Bach - Sonata No.3 for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord in G minor, BWV 1029. 
Played on viola instead of viola da gamba, but it's still amazing.


----------



## brotagonist

Bruce said:


> Having finished with Prokofiev's War and Peace, to *great psychic profit*


I could use some of that


----------



## Haydn man

This weeks SS







Chosen for the cover ( I know good stuff when I see it)
Another unfamiliar work that I am looking forward to


----------



## brotagonist

Haydn man said:


> I know good stuff when I see it


You do? I don't see any curves :lol:


----------



## starthrower

I never thought of Hindemith as an organ composer, but this is some great music!


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich 8, Haitink. Some VERY serious listening!


----------



## JACE

Prompted by dholling's British composers poll:










*BAX: Symphony No. 1 / Vernon Handley, BBC SO*
Via YouTube


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich 8, Haitink. Some VERY serious listening!


I think Haitink's DSCH 8th the best recording is his entire cycle.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Dutilleux and Dusapin: string quartets (Arditti); Salonen: Mania (Karttunen/Salonen)


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> I never thought of Hindemith as an organ composer, but this is some great music!


I'm rather fond of that recording, too!


----------



## opus55

The like-less nightmare is finally over!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Hermann Prey* and the Tölzer Knabenchoir singing Christmas song.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## AClockworkOrange

JACE said:


> Prompted by dholling's British composers poll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BAX: Symphony No. 1 / Vernon Handley, BBC SO*
> Via YouTube


It is always nice to see Arnold Bax pop up. He seems quite under-rated to me.

If you don't mind me asking, what you think of Bax's First Symphony Jace?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Breakfast in bed with Tafelmusik and Bach's Brandenburg Concertos
Particularly loving the harpsichord 'cadenza' in No.5


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered this gorgeous symphony by the little known Hungarian composer.
Lajtha's symphonic works are available on the Marco Polo label.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gardiner's superb recording of Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_. I haven't heard his more recent one, but this is eminently satisfying.


----------



## jim prideaux

Demidenko and Maksymiuk with the BBC Scottish S.O. performing the 2nd and 3rd Piano Concerto's of Medtner

Had heard or read of Medtner and taken little interest until the recent flurry of activity concerning the composer on this thread and noticed availability of a bargain second hand copy that arrived this morning-oh yes!, what an impressive recording of two relatively neglected works-thanks to those who contributed to raising profile of Medtner-further evidence that this thread can be invaluable!

minor point possibly-note with interest that the 4 Orchestral Pieces of Bartok is an early work frequently described as 'late romantic' and rarely performed and yet in the Boulez CSO recording on DG which I have listened to frequently this week I find (to my ears) a more enjoyable work than other pieces by Bartok-having said that I may have to return to the string quartets soon, Emerson Quartet on DG!-last time I 'had a go' I was 'running for the hills'!


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> I think Haitink's DSCH 8th the best recording is his entire cycle.


 Haitink's recordings were my first encounter with many of the Shosty Symphonies but I never heard his Eighth. My favorite is Kiteanko/Cologne on SACD


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> All wonderful, certainly. . . well, the Michaelangeli and the Argerich. _;D_ Definitely a hard class to beat.


Why is your horse falling over? Has it had some bad Ketamin?

Last night I listened to these on BBC radio 3 whilst sipping a 15 yo Glen Fiddich. Got a bad head this AM.

Rachmaninov,
Spring Cantata - cantata Op.20
Orchestra: BBC Symphony Orchestra. Conductor: Sakari Oramo.

Carl Nielsen
Symphony no. 2 Op.16 (The Four temperaments)
Orchestra: BBC Symphony Orchestra. Conductor: Sakari Oramo.

Arnold Schoenberg
Friede auf Erden, Op. 13
Choir: BBC Singers. Conductor: David Hill.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* :* Ian Bostridge* / L*eif Ove Andsnes*


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Wanger / August Stradal










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Dec14/Wagner_Stradal_v2_TOCC0192.htm
http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0192


----------



## George O

Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951)

The Iron Brigade (1916)
A Rendezvous (1905)

and Schoenberg's arrangement for a piece by Johann Strauss II (1825-1899)

Emperor Waltz (1925)

La Camerata de Versailles / Amaury du Closel

on Stil (Paris), from 1984


----------



## Jeff W

Not too much listening going on as I've had a terrible headache that won't go away. 









Sergei Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 2 and 'The Isle of the Dead'. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Frederic Chopin's Ballades and Scherzos. Arthur Rubinstein at the piano.

I will endeavor to get to the Saturday Symphony when I feel better...


----------



## George O

Michelangelo Rossi (1601 or 1602-1656)

Dix Toccates de "Toccate e Correnti d'intavolatura d'Organo e Cimbalo"

Emer Buckley, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1982


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beat Furrer, Piano Concerto*

This looked interesting on Spotify, and someone listened to this last week on TC. My first thoughts as it started, "Grab the headphones. My wife is in the next room." My first impression: I'm not going to get this the first time through.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel
Quartet for Strings in C major, Op. 30 no 1
Quartet for Strings in G major, Op. 30 no 2 
Quartet for Strings in E flat major, Op. 30 no 3*
Delmé String Quartet - John Trusler, Galina Solodchin (Violins), John Underwood (Viola), Jonathan Williams (Cello)

My new disc of the week. Op 30/1 is said to have been Hummel's response to the challenge of Beethoven's Opus 18 quartets, and is the most adventurous (and interesting) of the three. To be honest, I think them less striking than the Onslow quartets I've been listening to last week. but let's see how they fare on repeated listening.



> The advocacy of the Delmé Quartet is persuasive and artistically unwavering. Their well-defined and technically accomplished readings are filled with vitality and spirit and marked by a thoughtful but not calculated and otherwise fussy approach that might hamper the spirit of the music. Intonation and ensemble are right on target, adding further to the pleasure this writer gleaned from the disc.
> 
> While this is not Haydn, Mozart, or Beethoven, it is another of those interesting and pleasing reissues that are finding their way back into the catalogs and those who either missed or ignored it on its maiden voyage should strongly consider acquiring it this time around, for it will not disappoint.
> 
> Michael Carter, FANFARE


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Cello Suites
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Baroque cello

Astonishing virtuosity on a 1696 baroque cello (first 5 suites).

One of the best!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* lieder.
*Simon Keenlyside *


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58498
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Cello Suites
> Jean-Guihen Queyras, Baroque cello
> 
> Astonishing virtuosity on a 1696 baroque cello (first 5 suites).
> 
> One of the best!


I'll have to look out for that. I've got 8 different versions (compulsory for cellists.) but not come across that one before.


----------



## Vasks

_My very first Chandos recording (Brass ensemble works of Richard Strauss) that I got in the early 80's was not a CD, but this LP_


----------



## George O

Georges Onslow (1784-1852)

String Quartet op 8 nr 1

String Quintet op 78 nr 1

Trio à cordes Français

on Schwann Musica Mundi (W. Germany), from 1979


----------



## Weston

I think maybe I should stop trying to catch up on this thread with likes. Maybe that's still a resource hog as I had trouble getting to the next page this morning. (I'm still back over ten pages ago!) If we find whatever it is that is causing the strain on the server I'm willing to sacrifice likes or pictures for the good of the community.

[Edit: Also I'm not sure how all these likes are showing up on my friends list. That might be annoying to see a long list of likes on your activity feed if it works that way.]


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> I'll have to look out for that. I've got 8 different versions (compulsory for cellists.) but not come across that one before.


I have quite a few myself! This guy is really good!


----------



## Haydn man

This Beethoven cycle is opening my eyes and ears to a whole new experience with HIP
Currently listening to the Eroica played with real vitality
Earlier enjoyed the Janacek disc chosen for the Saturday Symphony, chose it for the cover (felt like being impulsive) and enjoyed not only the symphony but the other works on the disc
Overall good listening day


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 58502
> 
> View attachment 58503
> 
> This Beethoven cycle is opening my eyes and ears to a whole new experience with HIP
> Currently listening to the Eroica played with real vitality
> Earlier enjoyed the Janacek disc chosen for the Saturday Symphony, chose it for the cover (felt like being impulsive) and enjoyed not only the symphony but the other works on the disc
> Overall good listening day


I have that Reference recording of the Janacek. I remember getting it when it first came out.

I luxuriate in the sound quality. I always loved the opening number to the _Makropoulos Case_ on it as well (due to the pronounced bass-response in the engineering). However, if you really like the drama of that music?-- and I_ love _it-- you owe it to yourself to hear Mackerras do it (in fact the entire_ opera_).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I think Haitink's DSCH 8th the best recording is his entire cycle.


I certainly love Haitink's treatment of the third movement and the fantastic sound of the Concertgebouw in that great hall of theirs.

The most awesomely-terrifying and powerful Shostakovich I've heard anywhere though is Bychkov's climax to the first movement.

Oh.

My.

_GOD!_

I've never heard anything like it.

Absolutely overwhelming on a good stereo system.

Your drivers will push the entire Red Army right_ through_ you.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven 
'Rasumowsky' Quartets
String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59/2
String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips (2LP), rec. 1974]

The great Quartetto Italiano in their pomp, on the original LPs which still sound just great.










*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 10 in E flat 'Harp', Op 74*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips (LP), 1971]

Ditto, except this LP got scratched back in _my_ pomp...and this tiny image is all I can find of the cover art.


----------



## Bas

Not so much listening this week from cd's or records, but I did visit two concerts!

This tuesday I visited a concert that was themed around baroque music and the cello. The program consisted of the following pieces:
Händel Concerto Grosso opus 6 no 1, Vivaldi Cello concerto R423, Cello Concerto RV420 Geminiani Concerto Grosso no. 12 "La Follia." Played by Il Giardino Armonica ensemble, lead by Giovanni Antonini & Giovanni Solima [cello]

Yesterday I visited Schubert's Unvollendete Symphony, played by the Rotterdam Philharmonic orchestra.








The program featured this symphony - and that was enough reason to buy my ticket - but after the pause / a break there was another piece I had never heard before but I found out to be absolutely intriguing: Poulenc's Stabat mater. This was a remarkable experience, to get to hear that unbiased, never heard before in a live setting. With an impressive choir (Collegium Vocale Gent) and a fine soprano, off which I do not remember the name. But the piece, the Stabat mater, it is really interesting, especially with regards to what a stabat mater is and what I expected, considered the text, the subject, I need to read up on this!


----------



## brotagonist

Listening to British composer Robert Simpson:









Symphony 3 (Horenstein/LSO)
Clarinet Quintet (Walton, Aeolian Quartet)









Cello Concerto (Wallfisch, Boughton/BBCNO Wales)

I've read about this composer, but have never heard anything. This pretty much exhausts all on Naxos


----------



## BillT

Op. 111 is a new favorite!


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Grieg songs sung by Anne Sophie von Otter. This is a favorite album of mine. What a voice!


----------



## differencetone

My current favorite:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> Not so much listening this week from cd's or records, but I did visit two concerts!
> 
> This tuesday I visited a concert that was themed around baroque music and the cello. The program consisted of the following pieces:
> Händel Concerto Grosso opus 6 no 1, Vivaldi Cello concerto R423, Cello Concerto RV420 Geminiani Concerto Grosso no. 12 "La Follia." Played by Il Giardino Armonica ensemble, lead by Giovanni Antonini & Giovanni Solima [cello]
> 
> Yesterday I visited Schubert's Unvollendete Symphony, played by the Rotterdam Philharmonic orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The program featured this symphony - and that was enough reason to buy my ticket - but after the pause / a break there was another piece I had never heard before but I found out to be absolutely intriguing: Poulenc's Stabat mater. This was a remarkable experience, to get to hear that unbiased, never heard before in a live setting. With an impressive choir (Collegium Vocale Gent) and a fine soprano, off which I do not remember the name. But the piece, the Stabat mater, it is really interesting, especially with regards to what a stabat mater is and what I expected, considered the text, the subject, I need to read up on this!


Great reportage-- and _fabulously-framed _photograph. I love how you got the concert program in with the stage in the backround.

-- I notice little things like that. _;D_


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> I'll have to look out for that. I've got 8 different versions (compulsory for cellists.) but not come across that one before.


I just went back and counted. I have 9 different sets of the Bach Cello Suites. I had no idea I had so many!
It's not even close. Queyras is the best of them!

I will list what I have if you want.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> I just went back and counted. I have 9 different sets of the Bach Cello Suites. I had no idea I had so many!
> It's not even close. Queyras is the best of them!
> 
> I will list what I have if you want.


Yes please.

I have Anner Bylsma, Pablo Cassals, Pierre Fournier, YoYo Ma, Maurice Gendron, Janos Starker, Suzuki, and Tortellier

My favourite is the Bylsma


----------



## Weston

So happy it's Saturday. Let's go for baroque.

*Corelli: Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 5 in D
Corelli: Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 6 in Bb*
Jaroslav Krecek / Capella Istropolitana

Naxos 8.550402

Archetypal and joyous..

*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 - Prelude and Fugues, BWV 858 through BWV 869*
Andras Schiff, piano

London something or other (but my catalog says Decca 00289 414 3882. Hmmm . . .

Only Disc 2, the latter half or so of Book I. I crave variety after all. I love these works. Who wouldn't? However it tends toward a somber studious mood. I was aiming for more elation.

So . .

*Handel: Concerto grosso in D, Op.6, No.5
Handel: Concerto grosso in G minor, Op.6, No.6*
Trevor Pinnock / The English Concert


Archiv 410898-2

All right! These are some real head bobbers.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Today 
This - Some portuguese mediaval/renaissance songs from Huelgas







This - Rubbra's 1st Symphony and Works for Piano and Orchestra.








This - Arvo Part's Da Pacem








All in all - quite a lush day.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> It is always nice to see Arnold Bax pop up. He seems quite under-rated to me.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what you think of Bax's First Symphony Jace?


I've enjoyed it very much! I think the opening movement is particularly striking and powerful.
:cheers:

Handley's complete cycle is on my "to buy" list.


----------



## millionrainbows

Lukas Foss Chamber Works (Koss Classics).










Of the trio of duets written for violin and piano, Foss said: "All three pieces are melodious and virtuosic. I wish I could write that simple and straightforward American music now."

What do you mean, Foss? You mean you wish you could go back, Foss? Back to the time before you started servicing the conceptual sausage of John Cage and the pretentious "happenings" and non-deterministic 'art' of the 1960s and 1970s which, at its worst will make us cringe with embarrassment?

The trio of duets is delightful, but some sections of "Thirteen Ways" and "Paradigm" make me cringe with embarrassment.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier*

Karajan, Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, etc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I've enjoyed it very much! I think the opening movement is particularly striking and powerful.
> :cheers:
> 
> Handley's complete cycle is on my "to buy" list.


That second movement of Bax's First is virtually a self-contained tone poem. Fantastic build-ups and climaxes with an emotional wallop worthy of Strauss Himself. I like the Handley but love the Thomson. The recording quality is phenomenal.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Philip Glass
String Quartet No. 3 'Mishima'*
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1995]










*Henri Dutilleux
String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'*
Belcea Quartet [EMI, 2001]


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Rachmaninov's First Symphony in this set:










*Rachmaninov: Symphonies Nos. 1-3, Symphonic Dances, Isle of the Dead, etc. / Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg SO*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beginning of Act III, Rysanek's marvelous










Beginning of Act III, the young Janowitz has her piercing moments










Beginning of Act II, Rysanek's gorgeous










Late-sixties DG Karajan/BPO _Tapiola_


----------



## SilverSurfer

Tom Johnson's Correct music (got the Cd, but it's a quite evening with the family around at home, so I listen on Bancamp through the mobile):

http://populistrecords.bandcamp.com/album/tom-johnson-correct-music

Great and simple (¿?) music with a couple of his funny pieces.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> Yes please.
> 
> I have Anner Bylsma, Pablo Cassals, Pierre Fournier, YoYo Ma, Maurice Gendron, Janos Starker, Suzuki, and Tortellier
> 
> My favourite is the Bylsma


I have Bylsma from 1992. I find him too fast in the C major.

So, I have: Anner Bylsma, two by Yo Yo Ma, Ophélie Gaillard, Winona Zelenka, Pieter Wispelwey, Hekun Wu, Heinrich Schiff and Jean-Guihen Queyras.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

JACE said:


> I've enjoyed it very much! I think the opening movement is particularly striking and powerful.
> :cheers:
> 
> Handley's complete cycle is on my "to buy" list.


Thank you for for responding, I'm glad to hear you like it 

Although he has been out of favour (for reasons way beyond my comprehension), he seems to be making a slight resurgence looking at the recent spate of releases (well, by the standards of this composer).

The wonderful thing about the Handley set (other than the wonderful recordings ) is that it comes with an interview disc with Handley discussing the works. It is brief but very enjoyable - it is the kind of bonus I wish more conductors would offer.

I love the Handley set very much but you may also wish to investigate David Lloyd-Jones recordings with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra as well as Bryden Thomson's recordings (as noted by the Marschallin:tiphat:) largely with the London Philharmonic Orchestra along with the Ulster Orchestral forces if memory serves - both of which have been generously uploaded by a number kind souls on YouTube.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> I have Bylsma from 1992. I find him too fast in the C major.
> 
> So, I have: Anner Bylsma, two by Yo Yo Ma, Ophélie Gaillard, Winona Zelenka, Pieter Wispelwey, Hekun Wu, Heinrich Schiff and Jean-Guihen Queyras.


Nice selection.  It seems I've got lots of listening to do. Several of those names are new to me.

I'll seek out the Queyras first as you highly recommend it.


----------



## SilverSurfer

All of you can listen to multiple versions at the same time in this amazing video:


----------



## brotagonist

Janáček is a surprise to me. I always thought: Oh, just another Czech composer who used those blasted folk melodies :lol: ...but I have completely changed my mind! In his late period, in the '20s, he achieved a Bartókian modernism that is remarkable 

Sinfonietta Czech Philharmonic Orchestra - Vaclav Neumann


----------



## Jos

"Encores" by Leonid Kogan
Andrei Mitnik, piano

Various composers & transcriptions

RCA Victor 1958, American pressing


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 214 Resound, ye drums! Ring out, ye trumpets!"

Dramma Per Musica, for the Birthday of Maria Josepha Queen of Poland and Electress - Leipzig, 1733

Helmut Kahlhöfer, cond. (1961)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Chronochromie

Monteverdi - Adoramus te, Christe. Ensemble Vocal Europeen; Philippe Herreweghe, conductor.


----------



## Vaneyes

*R. Strauss*: Orchestral Works, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1972).


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> Nice selection.  It seems I've got lots of listening to do. Several of those names are new to me.
> 
> I'll seek out the Queyras first as you highly recommend it.


Thanks! Yes! Two arthritic thumbs up!! Let me know your impressions when you've listened.

I love collecting multiple recordings as you can see.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love how overwhelmingly passionate and_ loud _Martinon does the very first choral climax in his treatment of Ravel's _Daphnis et Chloe_ ballet.

Beautiful, cascading eroticism where apparently there is no upper limit.

_GAW_-geous.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> You do? I don't see any curves :lol:


Well, Merry Xmas.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> On* Spotify:*
> Leos Janacek--*Sinfionetta, *performed by the Ondres Lenard led Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra.
> Leos Janacek--*Sinfionetta, *on this occasion traversed by Leon Botstein and the American Symphony in a live performance.
> I like this work so much, I wanted to hear two different readings of it; although I enjoyed both, I give a slight edge to Maestro Lenard and the Slovak RSO, as they seemed to inject a little more passion into their rendition of this sublime piece of music.


Other gooduns, Ancerl, Neumann, Previn (w. LAPO, Teldec).:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> Well, Merry Xmas.


I hope she's investing her money wisely. 20 years from now when she's got sags and wrinkles, nobody will give a damn about this talentless bimbo.


----------



## LancsMan

*Janacek: Jenufa* Elisabeth Soderstrom, Wiener Philharmonic conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca








What a great recording. You really can't go wrong with Elisabeth Soderstrom and Sir Charles Mackerras in Janacek's operas.

I'm feeling guilty though as I'm listening to this rather than the Sinfonietta! Perhaps I'll catch up with this later tonight.


----------



## Jos

Viotti, violinconcerto nr. 22

David Oistrach
USSR state symphony orchestra, Kyrill Kondraschin

Melodia recording 1948,


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Vaneyes

Hitting some of the seasonal big guns.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I hope she's investing her money wisely. 20 years from now when she's got sags and wrinkles, nobody will give a damn about this talentless bimbo.


C'mon, 'tis the season of good cheer.:devil:


----------



## brotagonist

Listened to the marvellous Janáček String Quartet 1 "Kreutzer Sonata" (Janáček Quartet) and now starting Janáček String Quartet 2 "Intimate Letters" (Janáček Quartet). I've heard this one before  These are both sensational!


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> C'mon, 'tis the season of good cheer.:devil:


And nice butts! :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Some nice music while I write Christmas Cards
Bach Lutes Suites







LvB Piano Concerti 4&5







LvB Symphonies 7&8


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Beethoven
> 'Rasumowsky' Quartets
> String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
> String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59/2
> String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3*
> Quartetto Italiano [Philips (2LP), rec. 1974]
> 
> The great Quartetto Italiano in their pomp, on the original LPs which still sound just great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven
> String Quartet No. 10 in E flat 'Harp', Op 74*
> Quartetto Italiano [Philips (LP), 1971]
> 
> Ditto, except this LP got scratched back in _my_ pomp...and this tiny image is all I can find of the cover art.


They are my favorites for Beethoven String Quartets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

George O said:


> They are my favorites for Beethoven String Quartets.


I have that on vinyl. I had to turn the cover over, because all those eyes staring at me creeped me out. Fortunately, the liner notes are great.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thank you for for responding, I'm glad to hear you like it
> 
> Although he has been out of favour (for reasons way beyond my comprehension), he seems to be making a slight resurgence looking at the recent spate of releases (well, by the standards of this composer).
> 
> The wonderful thing about the Handley set (other than the wonderful recordings ) is that it comes with an interview disc with Handley discussing the works. It is brief but very enjoyable - it is the kind of bonus I wish more conductors would offer.
> 
> I love the Handley set very much but you may also wish to investigate David Lloyd-Jones recordings with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra as well as Bryden Thomson's recordings (as noted by the Marschallin:tiphat:) largely with the London Philharmonic Orchestra along with the Ulster Orchestral forces if memory serves - both of which have been generously uploaded by a number kind souls on YouTube.


I have Bryden Thomson's recordings of Bax's Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4. I like them very much.

Seems like there are avid proponents of both Handley and Thomson (and Lloyd-Jones too) out there. Much to explore!


----------



## starthrower

I have the Thompson set, but haven't listened to it in a year. So much music, so little time...


----------



## JACE

I just picked up a nice, clean copy of this LP at Goodwill for 25 cents. 










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Columbia)*
Except mine is the stereo version, not mono.


----------



## LancsMan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5* New Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Sir John Barbirolli on EMI








Well it may not be my favourite Mahler symphony but it's pretty good. I especially like this recording with Barbirolli conducting. I also have the symphony with James Levine and The Philadelphia Orchestra - in contrast a performance I have failed to warm to.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I just picked up a nice, clean copy of this LP at Goodwill for 25 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Columbia)*
> Except mine is the stereo version, not mono.


I used to have this. Ormandy was a wonderful Sibelius conductor.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Ormandy was a wonderful Sibelius conductor.


Yes sir. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## aleazk

*Morton Feldman* - _Palais de Mari_


----------



## JACE

Another new-to-me LP:










*Favorite Melodies of Liszt: Liebestraum / Philippe Entremont*

Track list:
- Liebestraum (Notturno No. 3)
- Concert Etude No. 2 In F Minor
- Consolation No. 3
- Mephisto Waltz
- Concert Etude No. 3 In D-Flat Major (Un sospiro)
- Valse Oubliee
- Hungarian Rhapsody No. 15 ("Rákóczy March")
- Canzonetta Del Salvador Rosa (from "Années de pèlerinage")
- Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2


----------



## Guest

This disc arrived today: a wondrous performance of the Mozart with excellent sound--I prefer it on both accounts to the Perlman/Zukerman. Haven't listen to the Brahms yet.


----------



## Weston

I'M CAUGHT UP! I'M CAUGHT UP!










I had kind of stopped reading this thread waiting for likes to return. Just three days behind and it takes a whole day to catch up. And I've been told we can like away without incident. It's nice to be caught up. I enjoy this thread very much.


----------



## Weston

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 58352
> 
> Michael Daugherty - Deus ex machina
> 
> Nashville Symphony - Giancarlo Guerrero


Yay! One from the home team.

__________



TurnaboutVox said:


> *Tan Dun
> Eight Colors*
> New Zealand String Quartet [Naxos, 2012. rec. 2010]


This is the 2nd time I've seen Tan Dun mentioned on these forums. I am mostly familiar with the Symphony 1997, "Heaven, Earth, Mankind" which I found more than a little ho-hum I'm afraid. Maybe I shouldn't judge his entire output based on that one work.

__________



Dave Whitmore said:


> Arturo Toscanini conducts Dvorak Symphonic Variations Op 78


Hmmm! I never knew there was a Dvorak Symphonmic Variations. I'll have to give it a listen sometime.

__________



starthrower said:


>


I LOVE this piece. I just haven't got a copy because I'm not sure what the best recording/interpretation might be. There seems to be several.

__________



Manxfeeder said:


> *Hartmann, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 58525


I've sampled this set and find I really enjoy it. It's on my want list, but it looks like quite an investment, not so much in funds but in time.


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> I LOVE this piece. I just haven't got a copy because I'm not sure what the best recording/interpretation might be. There seems to be several.
> 
> I've sampled this set and find I really enjoy it. It's on my want list, but it looks like quite an investment, not so much in funds but in time.


Probably worth picking up both the ECM and EMI recordings of Gubaidulina for the other pieces. The Hartmann symphonies are very inexpensive. It's a 2 CD set available pretty cheap. I also have the other Hartmann 2 disc set on EMI w/ nos. 7-8, and the piano music. All good stuff!


----------



## Bruce

George O said:


> They are my favorites for Beethoven String Quartets.


Mine, too. The Quartetto Italiano really stand out in these recordings. The purchase of this recording was one of the best uses of money I can think of. Well, okay, maybe food is important, too, but I'm just thinking of music here.


----------



## Weston

*Juan Orrega-Salas: Sextet for B flat clarinet, string quartet & piano, Op. 38*
Judith Yanchus, Paul Doktor, Mary Louise Boehm, Arthur Bloom, Janos Scholz, Kees Kooper (I don't know who plays what. Sorry.)

Albany 176 (1996)

This is somehow channeling Beethoven. I can't help thinking it is intentional. The opening is very much in the same universe as the String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso," while the second movement begins with a feeling similar to the _Heiliger Dankgesang_ of the 15th quartet. But all that could just be from listening to way too much music so that everything starts to sound alike, the same way I see more and more familiar faces in crowds as I get older.

*Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin & Piano*
The Ensemble da Camera of Washington

Vernissage Records 1554 (2000)

Chamber work with clarinet is the accidental theme this late afternoon. This work sounds more exotic than the previous one. Both are pleasing. It's difficult for me to like clarinet in a solo or small ensemble context.

Some of the viola work shines in this. Before this I've never heard a viola go up into the stratosphere the way a violin more frequently does.

[Edit: That's 'cause it's not a viola after all. Dang, WinAmp and it's small fonts!]

*Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps, for violin, cello, clarinet & piano, I/22*
Myung-Whun Chung / Paul Meyer / Gil Shaham / Jian Wang

DG 469052 (1999)

Continuing with the clarinet in a chamber work theme is this shining star of my late afternoon sunset time. I remember finding this piece profoundly dull when I first heard it, then one day it came on at random on my iPod at work and I was blown away. It's odd how we are not quite ready for some pieces and how our minds can become primed for them when the time is right.

I think with this recording there is enough resonance in the recording space to keep the clarinet from sounding so dry as it might otherwise.

This work still sounds amazing to me, so I'm glad my breakthrough has stuck. I think it has just the right amount of rhythmic complexity to be wonderfully bewildering, but not so much as to become rubbish. It is also poignantly touching at times. Each movement is a new adventure. Five of five stars.


----------



## Bruce

I've been in the mood for vocal music lately, and am indulging myself with:

Jonathan Dove - All You Who Sleep Tonight









I have read that Dove is one of the leading song composers today, but I really didn't care much for these.

Tchaikovsky - Six French Songs, Op. 65









. . . although the French songs appear on Volume 6. I was almost afraid to put this disc in my CD player, after reading two of the worst reviews I've seen on musicweb-international.com. The reviewers attributed the poor quality of the singing to an aging voice; rated Volume 3 (as pictured above) one of the best of the series. I admit I'm no connoisseur of vocal music, but I could hear some ragged spots in the French songs. However, Tchaikovsky's songs are really wonderful, and I enjoyed this recording nonetheless.

Two songs of Haydn followed, An Thrasis and Die Verlassene









. . . which are very pleasant little songs. I've got to hear more of Haydn's work in this genre.

Then a pair of songs each by Cui and Rimsky-Korsakov









Again, really excellent songs.

And after that, a smattering of songs by Richard Strauß, Ottorino Respighi, Edvard Grieg, Georges Bizet and François Poulenc.

Of that bunch, I think I preferred the songs of Grieg.


----------



## Albert7

Right now slowly listening through the debut recital disc for the Eroica Trio. A very superb selection of oddball pieces... sometimes the group plays very lyrically and beautiful and other times not too well with a hint of perfunctory playing.









Worth a listen at least.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Vaughan Williams' "London Symphony" as performed by Sir Adrian & the LPO:










Boult's reading is tremendous! Yowee!

As of _right now_, Boult's recording has supplanted Previn's with the RPO as my top pick for RVW's Second.

Funny how those sorts of determinations are always shifting, eh? Part of the fun, I guess.


----------



## Alfacharger

Arthur Foote's Suite for Strings in E. Other pieces on this cd are by Carpenter (Skyscrapers), Paine (Oedipus Tyrannus prelude), MacDowell (Lamia) and Buck, (Festival Overture on the Star Spangled Banner}.


----------



## KenOC

Griffes, Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan. Gerard Schwarz and his Sleepless Seattlites. On the radio. This has always been a particular favorite of mine.


----------



## pmsummer

csacks said:


> Smetana and Janacek String Quartets. The Jerusalem Quartet. A fully recommendable record for these beautiful quartets.
> View attachment 58429












I want this for the cover alone!


----------



## ProudSquire

Mozart

*Piano Trio in E Major*
Claremont Trio

*Symphony No.39 in E flat major*
Neville Marriner
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields

*Tchaikovsky*

Serenade for String Orchestra in C Major, Op. 48
Karajan
Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Eliot Gardiner, Once As I Remember*

This is an outstanding collection of Christmas songs beautifully sung.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Corelli*: "Christmas Concerto" (Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 8), w. Brandenburg Consort/Goodman (rec.1992); *JS Bach*: Brandenburg Concerti, w. OAE (rec.1987/8).


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> And nice butts! :tiphat:


Rubenesque, even.


----------



## Balthazar

Live from the Met broadcast of *Die Meistersinger*. Still not my cup of tea.

Cleared out the ears with Glenn Gould's seminal 1955 recording of *Bach's Goldberg Variations*. Twice.


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> *John Eliot Gardiner, Once As I Remember*
> 
> This is an outstanding collection of Christmas songs beautifully sung.
> 
> View attachment 58542


I want that recording for the TITLE alone. What a beautiful sentiment.


----------



## JACE

Two more LPs:










*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6; The Lark Ascending (Hugh Bean, soloist) / Boult, New Philharmonia Orchestra*
_The Lark Ascending_ is a balm after RVW's dark, "modern" symphony.










*Rimsky-Korsakov: Antar (Symphony No. 2); Capriccio Espagnol / Konstantin Ivanov, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra*
I think Rimsky-Korsakov's _Antar_ is an under-valued work. The symphony is FULL of brilliant music. _Scheherazade_ gets all the love -- but _Antar_ is wonderful too.


----------



## pmsummer

JACE said:


> Two more LPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6; The Lark Ascending (Hugh Bean, soloist) / Boult, New Philharmonia Orchestra*
> _The Lark Ascending_ is a balm after RVW's dark, "modern" symphony.


Hugh Bean's performance is the standard by which I measure all other performances of The Lark. None have ascended it (IMHO).


----------



## JACE

Up next, this week's Saturday Symphony:










*Janáček: Sinfonietta / Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO*


----------



## Weston

Does it count as the Saturday symphony if I've listened to Emerson, Lake and Palmer's "Knife-Edge?"


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Pollini - Stravinsky Petrushka, Prokofiev Piano Sonata No.7, Webern Piano Variations and Boulez Piano Sonata No.2


----------



## starthrower

On the radio. Frank Shipway conducting the Royal Philharmonic in Strauss's Alpine Symphony, Tchaikovsky's 5th, and Mahler's Adagietto.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Kontakte


----------



## JACE

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 4; Tintagel / Bryden Thomson, Ulster Orchestra*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pierre Monteux*

DISC 3:
*Lalo: Symphonie espagnole*, Op. 21

*Bruch*: Concerto No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra in G Minor, Op. 26


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Getting closer to the end of my Mahler/Boulez journey. This is one of the best Das Lied von Der Erde recordings I've heard:


----------



## Janspe

Listening to *Berg's violin concerto*, played by Isabelle Faust and the Orchestra Mozart, conducted by Claudio Abbado. A terrific Harmonia Mundi release, with the Beethoven concerto as the companion piece.









I love this concerto and its musical language so much. Certainly one of my favourite violin concertos, if not indeed my favourite! I find Isabelle Faust's playing more and more captivating as I go through her recordings - and the best thing is that she has some not-so-warhorsey concertos in her repertoire, like the one by André Jolivet. It's always wonderful to witness how an interesting artist promotes music in which he or she believes.  If only this fantastic lady recorded the concertos by Schoenberg and Ligeti... Maybe one day.


----------



## JACE

More Bax:










*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 2; Nympholept / Bryden Thomson, London PO*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wow. Such intense playing and fantastic sound! Now, mind you, the perspective is as if you are on stage with them, or in the front row of a hall with a low stage. Yet, it's not bone dry--there is some hall sound. Fortunately, their musicianship can withstand such scrutiny. Overall, this might be my favorite set. I'll have to do more comparisons with my Parkanyi Quartet
> and Mikrokosmos Quartet on SACD, but for the price, it is easily recommended.


Yes, my favourite Bartók Quartets recording! More than Emerson actually, I find Hungarian SQ to be a little more "chunky" in their sound than Emerson, and I'd say their interpretations hold my interest more than the Alban Berg Quartett version.


----------



## Josh

The recurring march theme reminds me of part of Dave Grusin's score for The Goonies, which of course came 66 years later...


----------



## senza sordino

Janspe said:


> Listening to *Berg's violin concerto*, played by Isabelle Faust and the Orchestra Mozart, conducted by Claudio Abbado. A terrific Harmonia Mundi release, with the Beethoven concerto as the companion piece.
> 
> View attachment 58566
> 
> 
> I love this concerto and its musical language so much. Certainly one of my favourite violin concertos, if not indeed my favourite! I find Isabelle Faust's playing more and more captivating as I go through her recordings - and the best thing is that she has some not-so-warhorsey concertos in her repertoire, like the one by André Jolivet. It's always wonderful to witness how an interesting artist promotes music in which he or she believes.  If only this fantastic lady recorded the concertos by Schoenberg and Ligeti... Maybe one day.


I agree totally. This is the recording in which I finally "got" the Berg, I came to love the Berg violin concerto listening to this version.


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's Orchestra - Brad Lubman, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra and Janáček Sinfonietta 







RVW Symphony #1 A Sea Symphony







Rachmaninov Symphonic Dances and Janáček Taras Bulba







Stravinsky Apollo, Agon and Orpheus


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé - Pierre Boulez with the Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## SimonNZ

Following JACE:

Rimsky-Korsakov's Symphony No.2 "Antar" - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Getting closer to the end of my Mahler/Boulez journey. This is one of the best Das Lied von Der Erde recordings I've heard:


Curiously, I hate that recording. I specially despise the singing. Maybe I have become too accustomed to my Haitink/Baker, King.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Curiously, I hate that recording. I specially despise the singing. Maybe I have become too accustomed to my Haitink/Baker, King.


Ah...well I'm not a huge fan of Haitink's Mahler or Janet Baker's singing. :tiphat:

Anyway, now I'm listening to this wonderful thing:










I haven't yet heard these pieces by Messiaen _or_ much of Boulez's Messiaen for that matter, so this is a new experience for me and certainly a treat for my ears. 

EDIT: Also, just the Sinfonietta from this. Love the brass!


----------



## starthrower

From the hard to find Wergo CD.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 15, one of my absolute favorites. On the radio right now, Rostropovich with the London SO.


----------



## candi

I'm debating between the recording done by Tallis, The Sixteen and this one.


----------



## brotagonist

Listening to some guqin this evening. This is played by Gong Yi (surnames first) on a guqin with metal strings:









Dialog between Fisherman and Woodcutter

Luo Shou-Cheng accompanies on the xiao. This is not my favourite guqin album, but I am starting to warm to it. I think the xiao makes it sound lighter and more pop-like, but there is an historical basis for xiao accompaniment, as it is the only instrument considered to be soft enough not to overpower the guqin. The compositions date from 1425-1931. There is a companion album from the same year called Guangling Melody, with Gong Yi playing solo guqin.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Concertos 1 & 2 (Pollini/Abbado); Britten: Illuminations, Bridge Variations, Lachrymae w. string orch. (Csaba)


----------



## Haydn man

JACE said:


> Now listening to Vaughan Williams' "London Symphony" as performed by Sir Adrian & the LPO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boult's reading is tremendous! Yowee!
> 
> As of _right now_, Boult's recording has supplanted Previn's with the RPO as my top pick for RVW's Second.
> 
> Funny how those sorts of determinations are always shifting, eh? Part of the fun, I guess.


I have this version also and as much as I am a Vernon Handley man this is my preference


----------



## Bas

Marschallin Blair said:


> Great reportage-- and _fabulously-framed _photograph. I love how you got the concert program in with the stage in the backround.
> 
> -- I notice little things like that. _;D_


Actually it was the full score to the symphony and not the program, I read a long, which further enhanced the experience for me and is something I try to do as often as possible.

Currently listening:

Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto 
By Itzhak Perlman [violin], Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Disc 3: Brahms symphony no. 4, Tragic Overture, Academic Festival Overture.

I love the clarity in this recording! One thing I love about Boulez's conducting as well, but I highly doubt that Boulez would have ever thought much of Brahms....


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Disc 3: Brahms symphony no. 4, Tragic Overture, Academic Festival Overture.
> 
> I love the clarity in this recording! One thing I love about Boulez's conducting as well, but I highly doubt that Boulez would have ever thought much of Brahms....


But I can't imagine someone who seems to be so forthright and full of opinions conducting something he didn't approve of.
So maybe he has softened his opinions of these so called 'Conservatives' with age.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> But I can't imagine someone who seems to be so forthright and full of opinions conducting something he didn't approve of.
> So maybe he has softened his opinions of these so called 'Conservatives' with age.


Well he has done some very unexpected things, including conducting Beethoven and Handel, so who knows!


----------



## Jeff W

Janacek's Sinfonietta

Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Vienna Philharmonic. I'm loving it thus far!


----------



## Pugg

​*Dutch Diva's 
*
*Elly Ameling/ Gré Brouwestein / Aafje Heynis and Jo Vincent*


----------



## Pugg

Bas said:


> Not so much listening this week from cd's or records, but I did visit two concerts!
> 
> Yesterday I visited Schubert's Unvollendete Symphony, played by the Rotterdam Philharmonic orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The program featured this symphony - and that was enough reason to buy my ticket - but after the pause / a break there was another piece I had never heard before but I found out to be absolutely intriguing: Poulenc's Stabat mater. This was a remarkable experience, to get to hear that unbiased, never heard before in a live setting. With an impressive choir (Collegium Vocale Gent) and a fine soprano, off which I do not remember the name. But the piece, the Stabat mater, it is really interesting, especially with regards to what a stabat mater is and what I expected, considered the text, the subject, I need to read up on this!


I was there too:tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Vaughan Williams* - _A Sea Symphony_ and _A London Symphony_


----------



## Mika

Die Fledermaus
Carlos Kleiber


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to the Organ works of Healey Willan for the 'Project'









Not someone I've come across before. But I shall be exploring further. Good solid disc of Organ Works from Naxos. 
And the man was born in Balham. The nearest I have to an ancestral pad. Family ties *and* I was baptised there. My 'Turn of the Century' family probably knew the man. 



> Healey Willan, CC was an Anglo-Canadian organist and composer. He composed more than 800 works including operas, symphonies, chamber music, a concerto, and pieces for band, orchestra, organ, and piano. He is best known for his religious music


----------



## Jeff W

I usually like my Beethoven HIP, but sometimes I just like to be blown away. Symphony No. 2 & 4 with Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Wood

Recently I've been listening to a small series of Supraphon LPs from the sixties, primarily Beethoven String Quartets played by the Smetana Quartet. The packaging is budget class but the playing and recording quality is very good.

Here are a couple of examples.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Spurred on by the Sinfonietta thread:


----------



## Jos

Bach toccatas 910,912, 913
Glenn Gould

CBS masterworks, 1976


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "Torvaldo e Dorliska" (Marriner/Philips)
Schubert - Symphony #6 (Vaughn/RCA)*


----------



## George O

Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de Clavecin, troisième et quatrième livres

Scott Ross, harpsichord

8 LP box set on Stil (France), from 1979


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de Clavecin, troisième et quatrième livres
> 
> Scott Ross, harpsichord
> 
> 8 LP box set on Stil (France), from 1979


Your pics are very good :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

*Leos Janacek* - Sinfonietta (Orfeo / Supraphon)










Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Rafael Kubelik










Czech Philharmonic Orchestra u. Sir Charles Mackerras

Listened to both of these yesterday and again this morning, both outstanding interpretations of the sinfonietta! A slight heads up for Mackerras, he is at is best in this in this kind of repertoire!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

Not always the greatest performances - But these Bruckner works are sublimely beautiful.

Bruckner: Motets - Dresdner Kreuzchor - Martin Flamig


----------



## ptr

*Heiner Goebbels* & *Alfred Harth*

- Der Durchdrungene Mensch / Indianer für Morgn (Riskant)







.








- Zeit wird knapp (Tonstudio Zuckerfabrik)









Strictly avant-garde, bought these two LPs during a "Gymnasie-trip"* to Berlin early 1982, my schoolmates thought I was trippin', but I've never tried any drugs** and they're still listening to the same 70's music they did then...

/ptr

* apr. what would be "spring break" in the US!
** And I've still never tried anything stronger then "Cask Strength" Islay Malts...


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
Benjamin Alard, harpsichord

Beautiful performances, similar to the wonderful Trevor Pinnock approach. All repeats are taken.
Embellishments are tastefully done without being overly intrusive.

One of the best performances of these great works I have ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel : Alcina*

* La Stupenda* and the wonderful *Wunderlich*:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata No.14 in G Minor

Rachel Brown, flute -- Mark Caudle, cello -- James Johnstone, harpsichord


----------



## Haydn man

Something I have been listening to over the past couple of weeks, I think it was from this thread originally
Enjoyable, well recorded and typical romantic works. I particularly like No 2 Capricieuse


----------



## Balthazar

The Tallis Scholars sing the *Missa de Apostolis* of *Heinrich Isaac* (c. 1450-1517).

*Schubert's Symphony No. 5* with Sawallisch leading the Staatskapelle Dresden.

*Janáček's Sinfonietta* performed by the Wiener Philharmoniker under Mackerras (via the net).


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Palestrina on a cloudy Sunday, beautifully performed by Chanticleer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to Vaughan Williams' "London Symphony" as performed by Sir Adrian & the LPO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boult's reading is tremendous! Yowee!
> 
> As of _right now_, Boult's recording has supplanted Previn's with the RPO as my top pick for RVW's Second.
> 
> Funny how those sorts of determinations are always shifting, eh? Part of the fun, I guess.


Are you ready to shape-shift again? Have you indulged the Hickox/LSO on Chandos?:


----------



## BartokPizz

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Barenboim: Berlin Phil


----------



## Skilmarilion

Marschallin Blair said:


> Are you ready to shape-shift again? Have you indulged the Hickox/LSO on Chandos?:
> ...


I have not heard the original _London_. Do you have a preference re: versions?


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well he has done some very unexpected things, including conducting Beethoven and Handel, so who knows!


He does it for the exercise. That's why conductors live such long lives!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Skilmarilion said:


> I have not heard the original _London_. Do you have a preference re: versions?


Original all the way. _;D_

-- Not as musically-tight, but there's lovely music in it that I like.


----------



## BartokPizz

Before Bruckner, it was:

*Vaughan Williams, Tuba Concerto*
John Fletcher; Andre Previn: LSO

Via YouTube, but here is the disc:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Marschallin Blair said:


> Original all the way. _;D_
> 
> -- Not as musically-tight, but there's lovely music in it that I like.


Yep, if I'm not mistaken the final two movements were cut down notably in the final version.

But cool, I shall have to give it a spin. :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Are you ready to shape-shift again? Have you indulged the Hickox/LSO on Chandos?:


I haven't heard Hickox's recording of the "London Symphony." Will have to give it listen! 

Right now, I'm listening to more from Sir Adrian's RVW cycle:










*Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music; Symphony No. 5 / Boult, London PO*

Last night, I listened to Scherchen's 1954 mono account of Mahler's Seventh via Spotify:










Excellent! I "need" to get this.


----------



## BartokPizz

And now that Bruckner has wrapped up, on to:

*Haydn's "Clock" Symphony (#101)*










Dennis Russell Davies: Stuttgarter Kammerorchester

Pleasant enough performance, but nothing special.


----------



## Mahlerian

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Curiously, I hate that recording. I specially despise the singing. Maybe I have become too accustomed to my Haitink/Baker, King.


I'm in the middle here. I don't like the singing on the Boulez as much as other recordings, including the Haitink, but I find his interpretation of the music quite fine.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Show me. . . the way. . . to the next. . . Weill bar.

Stratas wears her heart on her sleeve to absolutely_ riveting_ effect.

I loved this entire cd.

-- _Merci beaucoup_ Greg Mitchell for posting this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Skilmarilion said:


> Yep, if I'm not mistaken the final two movements were cut down notably in the final version.
> 
> But cool, I shall have to give it a spin. :tiphat:


-- But its not the fact that it was the original version that sold me on it in the first place (though that is certainly a sweetener), it was the fact that Hickox was conducting it.

This is my favorite performance qua performance of RWV's _London Symphony_: I love the vivacity he brings to the first and third movements; the swelling, cascading strings he brings to the third movement; and the absolutely noble and elevated way he does the ending of the last movement-- which, though it doesn't make me cry, I certainly get misty-eyed over.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> That second movement of Bax's First is virtually a self-contained tone poem. Fantastic build-ups and climaxes with an emotional wallop worthy of Strauss Himself. I like the Handley but love the Thomson. The recording quality is phenomenal.


MB, I took your advice and ordered the Thomson's Bax Symphony No. 1 last night. 

Will let you know what I think when I have a chance to hear it...


----------



## BartokPizz

Now this is more like it!









*Haydn, Symphony #101, The Clock*
Colin Davis: RCO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, I took your advice and ordered the Thomson's Bax Symphony No. 1 last night.
> 
> Will let you know what I think when I have a chance to hear it...


I await with baited breath._;D_

-- and since we're on Bax: Have you heard the first movement of Thomson's Bax's Third?

The first six minutes or so of it are perhaps my favorite writing in all of Bax. The build-up and climax are just off the charts.

I've often imagined how much more galvanizing the climax would sound if it had an organ coming in along with the brass-- like in RVW's _Job _or_ Sinfonia Antarctica_, for instance.


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> I've been in the mood for vocal music lately...
> 
> Then a pair of songs each by Cui and Rimsky-Korsakov
> 
> View attachment 58537
> 
> 
> Again, really excellent songs.


I like this album very much!


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard the first movement of Thomson's Bax's Third?
> 
> The first six minutes or so of it are perhaps my favorite writing in all of Bax. The build-up and climax are just off the charts.


Haven't heard it. Will check it out.


----------



## brotagonist

I am listening to Gong Yi's Dialogue between Fisherman and Woodcutter again.









I am opening to it more this morning. I had been trying too hard to hear it as a guqin album. It bothered me that the xiao flute appeared to be leading or dominating and that it often seems like the guqin merely follows. Closer listening suggests a more balanced pairing. As is written on the cover, it is a "dialogue between the guqin and xiao, highlight[ing] the spirit of ultimate harmony."

And now, Brahms' Bratschensonaten:









Sonata 1 & 2, FAE Sonata: Scherzo
Zukerman, Barenboim

I am very fond of these viola sonatas. Hearing them evokes the experience of walking in the woods in autumn, smelling the wood and resin and decay. It is a nice counterpart to the wistful guqin that I just heard.


----------



## Mahlerian

Janácek: Sinfonietta
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









A little bit late for the Saturday symphony...sorry about that!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Karajan's caressing choral treatment of the "_Et incarnatus est_" from the C_redo_.










Goddess Janet's and Agnes Giebel's "_Christe eleison_"










Svetlanov's Rachmaninov's_ Second_ has the most heroic and joyous ending I've ever heard.


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










*Franz Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm coming late to the Saturday Symphony party this week. This is what I chose.

Leos Janacek Sinfonietta WDR-Sinfonieorchester (2007)


----------



## JACE

More Liszt from Philippe Entremont:










_*Favorite Melodies of Liszt: Liebestraum*_

Good stuff.


----------



## Bruce

A couple of symphonies to start my Sunday:

Peter Maxwell-Davies - Symphony No. 4









The original Collins Classics release, which is now available on Naxos. I had to listen to this symphony at least 6 times before it sounded like more than a collage of unrelated sounds. I still can't confess that I like it, but at least it sounds a bit more organized. I'll have to keep at it, but that's what makes listening worth while. If everything were as familiar as, say, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, there wouldn't be any point.

And second, Pettersson - Symphony No. 5









This is one of Pettersson's I'm least familiar with. In a certain way, it reminds me a bit of Sibelius's 4th--very stark and spare. And dark, as Pettersson usually is.

I'm not sure how suitable this is for a Sunday morning, but there you have it. It's a rather cloudy, gloomy day, so perhaps they're the perfect works.


----------



## brotagonist

+JACE Liszt never finished the Liebesträume. What's on it? I've got enough of Liszt, with another 2 still in the mail  but just wondering.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Albert7

Today is the December 2014 SLC Classical Music Society meeting so I have four selections to present:

1) Anna Prohoska's Behind the Lines doing Charles Ives Three Songs Of The War -- In Flanders Fields and 1, 2, 3









2) M. Pollini's version of the Scheonberg Piano Concerto









and 3) Garanca's version of Adam's Cantique de Noel (video version)






I can't wait to see what people there will think.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dvorak
String Quartets No. 9 in D minor, Op 34 B. 75
No. 14 in A flat, Op 106, B. 193
Wihan Quartet* [Nimbus,2010]










*Mendelssohn
String Quartet No.2in A minor,Op. 13*
Coull Quartet [Hyperion, 1989]










*Gubaidulina
String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)*
Stamic Quartet [Supraphon, 2012]










*
Britten
String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36*
Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1990]


----------



## Vaneyes

Wurttemberg Sonata No. 1, for *CPE Bach* death day (1788).


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> +JACE Liszt never finished the Liebesträume. What's on it? I've got enough of Liszt, with another 2 still in the mail  but just wondering.


Here's the tracklisting, brotagonist:

A1	Liebestraum (Notturno No. 3)
A2	Concert Etude No. 2 In F Minor (La leggierezza)
A3	Consolation No. 3	
A4	Mephisto Waltz
B1	Concert Etude No. 3 In D-Flat Major (Un sospiro)
B2	Valse Oubliee
B3	Hungarian Rhapsody No. 15 ("Rákóczi March")
B4	Canzonetta Del Salvador Rosa (from "Années de pèlerinage")	
B5	Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2


----------



## JACE

NP:










Brahms: Clarinet Quintet; Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American" / Delmé String Quartet, Keith Puddy (clarinet)

Perfect Sunday afternoon music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in E minor for Recorder, Transverse Flute, Strings and B.c.; Concerto in C minor for Violin, Oboe, Strings & B.c.; Concerto in A minor for 2 Recorders, Strings & B.c.; Concerto in B minor for Transverse Flute, Strings & B.c.; Concerto in D Major for 2 Oboi d'amore, Cello, Strings & B.c.; Concerto in B-Flat Major for Oboe, Violin, 2 Transverse Flutes, 2 Violas & B.c. (Camerata Köln).


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> Wurttemberg Sonata No. 1, for *CPE Bach* death day (1788).


Nice mittens for a winter day. Maybe I should present my pieces today with mittens on!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major
New York Philharmonic, cond. Walter









As great as I remembered, this earlier Walter recording of Mahler's First has such vigor and energy, especially in the final movement, that I can forgive the fact he doesn't take Mahler's repeats in the first and second movements.

This recording (without the Brahms) is now available very inexpensively with the rest of Walter's Columbia recordings in this set:


----------



## Guest

She humanizes this work rather than treating it as an exercise in counterpoint through majestic playing. Good sound--perhaps a trifle distant/reverberant.


----------



## aleazk

Xenakis - _Khoai_ (for solo harpsichord)

Really fun piece!


----------



## ptr

*The Contemporary Percussion Music of Japan* (Denon 1984)







.








The Tokyo Quintet

/ptr


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade / Gergiev · Vienna Philharmonic · Salzburg Festival 2005


----------



## Cosmos

Elgar - Symphony no. 2, Solti and the London Philharmonic Orchestra

First time hearing this one, I think I like it better than the first. Definitely more energetic.


----------



## Ingélou

Searching around on Wiki for a new baroque composer to sample, I came across *Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck*, on the cusp between renaissance and baroque. I am listening on YouTube to some gloriously twangly harpsichord music of his played by Ton Koopman:




 (a sweet link )

For some reason the tremendous bangs and creaks that this particular harpsichord goes in for really speak to my soul. This music has *éclat*! And the patterns morph like a *jewelled kaleidoscope*.


----------



## ptr

Kontrapunctus said:


> She humanizes this work rather than treating it as an exercise in counterpoint through majestic playing. Good sound--perhaps a trifle distant/reverberant.


I heard her play the WTC during a few days at Berwaldhallen in Stockholm in December 1989, it was magical, a little old lady holding the complete audience in her hand! Fond memories! 

/ptr


----------



## Bruce

Cosmos said:


> Elgar - Symphony no. 2, Solti and the London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> First time hearing this one, I think I like it better than the first. Definitely more energetic.


I think I prefer the 2nd, as well. Especially the subdued march-like theme of the second movement. I still haven't quite warmed up to the 1st.


----------



## Bruce

Ingélou said:


> Searching around on Wiki for a new baroque composer to sample, I came across *Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck*, on the cusp between renaissance and baroque. I am listening on YouTube to some gloriously twangly harpsichord music of his played by Ton Koopman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a sweet link )
> 
> For some reason the tremendous bangs and creaks that this particular harpsichord goes in for really speak to my soul. This music has *éclat*! And the patterns morph like a *jewelled kaleidoscope*.


If you're still searching, may I suggest Johann Melchior Molter (10 February 1696 - 12 January 1765) or Georg Muffat (1 June 1653 - 23 February 1704)? I've enjoyed the music of both these composers, when I'm in the mood for a bit of baroque.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Thanks! I have some acquaintance with Muffat, as my violin teacher is a fan of his, but I will listen to more. Molter I don't know at all and am looking forward to trying. :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58596


It always bugs me that the figures at the bottom of View Of Delft are jarringly out of perspective with everything across the river. But then I know little about Vermeer - maybe it was intentional.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to more RVW:










*Vaughan Williams: Concerto For Two Pianos (w/ Victor Babin & Vitya Vronsky); Symphony No. 8 / Sir Adrian Boult, LPO*


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Cantata BWV 215 "Praise your good fortune, blessed Saxony"

Secular Cantata to celebrate the crowning of August III as King of Poland - Leipzig, 1734

Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Faure: Piano Quintets* Domus with Anthony Marwood on hyperion








An essential Faure disc - to match, if not surpass their recording of the Faure Piano Quartets. Undemonstrative music, out of time. These pieces date from the twentieth century - at the end of Faure's life. Despite suffering from deafness in these last years, the music breathes a tranquil and melancholy air, at least for the most part. Somewhat elusive may be, but quite profound. Rather more than the 'Master of Charms' as Debussy apparently dubbed him.


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Martin (1890-1974): Mass for double choir


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Show me. . . the way. . . to the next. . . Weill bar.
> 
> Stratas wears her heart on her sleeve to absolutely_ riveting_ effect.
> 
> I loved this entire cd.
> 
> -- _Merci beaucoup_ Greg Mitchell for posting this.


 Love that album....Wie Lange Noch! especially.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## D Smith

Since RVW has been discussed quite a bit today, I re-visited the London Symphony with Boult/LPO with great pleasure this afternoon. I'll have to try and listen to the original version now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Rasumovsky Quartet No. 2*

I'm pulling out my old vinyls of the Italian Quartet.


----------



## Orfeo

*Boris Asafiev *
Ballet "The Flames of Paris" in two acts, four scenes.
-Natalia Osipova (Jeanne), Denis Savin (Jeanne's brother), Ivan Vasiliev (Philippe), et al.
-The Bolshoi Ballet.
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra/Pavel Sorokin.
-->http://www.amazon.com/Flames-Paris-...ywords=The+Flames+of+Paris&pebp=1418590742034

A very enjoyable production (and the music is very good).


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> I heard her play the WTC during a few days at Berwaldhallen in Stockholm in December 1989, it was magical, a little old lady holding the complete audience in her hand! Fond memories!  /ptr


I nearly attended her (Tatiana Nikolayeva's) concert in San Francisco in 1993, but due to a conflict, I couldn't. Sadly, she collapsed on stage and died nine days later from a cerebral hemorrhage. That would have been a horrifying memory.


----------



## JACE

Spinning vinyl from this set:










_*The Legendary Soviet Pianist Lazar Berman*_

Now listening to Berman perform Liszt:
- _Funérailles_ from "Harmonies poétiques et religieuses"
- Hungarian Rhapsody No. 9 ("Carnival in Pest")


----------



## DaveS

Elgar 2nd. Sir John Barbirolli and The Boston SO. 1964 Live Recording. Music & Arts Label recording. Then Delius "Walk to the Paradise Garden" and Vaughan -Williams 6th Symphony. Same performers as the Elgar.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Violin Concerto

Jascha Heifetz
New York Philharmonic
Arturo Toscanini
Live performance February 24th, 1935


----------



## Bas

Afternoon:

Joseph Haydn - String quartets opus 71
By Takacs Quartet, on Hyperion









Currently:

Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard sonatas kk 230-243, kk 302-317
By Scott Ross [harpsichord], on Erato


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rameau*: Keyboard Works, w. Marcelle Meyer (rec.1953). It's hard to beat Rousset's (1989) harpsichord for these works, but these IMO have no competition with piano. Entrancing with the patience she shows these heavily ornamental pieces. Do give a listen, if you have not. Excellent mono. Available via album or YT.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

AQUITANIA
_Music for Advent and Christmas from Aquitarian Monasteries (12th century)_
*Sequentia*
Benjamin Bagby & Barbara Thornton, directors

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## LancsMan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8* London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir conducted by Klaus Tennstedt on EMI








Quite a contrast to the Faure piano quintets I listened to earlier in the evening. This is music to sweep you away. The first part is very exhilarating, with Mahler keep ratcheting up the excitement. Part 2 finishes with a blaze of glory - but I love some of the orchestral colours in the quieter parts of this movement.

I must say I find ranking the eighth against the other Mahler symphonies hard. I generally prefer the darker 6th, 7th and 9th. But the more I listen to this work the more I like it.

This is excellent account - my only Mahler 8th. I've attended concert performances of all the Mahler symphonies (including the tenth) with the exception of the Mahler 8th, something I should try and remedy!


----------



## Blancrocher

Joaquín Rodrigo - A la busca del más allá (In search of the beyond)


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> Frank Martin (1890-1974): Mass for double choir


Another case of a very fine composer, undeservedly assigned to oblivion-the wonderful twentieth century Swiss composer Frank Martin!


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## ShropshireMoose

SimonNZ said:


> ShropshireMoose! Welcome back! I was starting to worry.


I go - I come back, to quote "ITMA" (a radio programme from the 1940s, lest ye be unaware of it!). My absence from these hallowed pages has been due to no more than excessive demands of work, hence the delay yet again! I may add that I have been listening to a goodly amount of music nonetheless. Hopefully after Christmas there will be more time to post on this wonderful site, anyway, this evening I have enjoyed:















J.S. Bach: Sonata for Solo Violin No.3 in C, BWV 1005 Jascha Heifetz
Grieg: Sonata for Violin and Piano No.2 in G, Op.13 Jascha Heifetz/Emanuel Bay

Liszt: Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3 in C, Op.26
Ravel: Piano Concerto on G Martha Argerich/London Symphony Orchestra(Liszt)/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Claudio Abbado

Pioneering Bach from Heifetz, recorded in 1935 and sounding fresh as the proverbial daisy both recording and interpretation, meanwhile the Grieg(1936) is equally superb, and still not anywhere near as well known as it should be, it's just a shame that RCA didn't get the piano tuner in for the final couple of sides, where the treble is decidedly out on some notes! 
Then we turn to the blessed Martha Argerich in three concertos, the Liszt is a bit more fast and furious than I ideally like it, but still enjoyable on its own terms, the Prokofiev and Ravel are stunning though, her lightening reflexes in the former must be the envy of all other pianists who come to play it. Yay!


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> I go - I come back, to quote "ITMA" (a radio programme from the 1940s, lest ye be unaware of it!).....Yay!


----------



## Autocrat

Commuted to






via Spotify.

This is the first time I've heard the Bruckner Requiem. It seems to me he was trying to complete the Mozart job, but from the start. Maybe that's a little bit unkind. Durufle is nice, organ and choir only.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Leos Janacek
Sinfonietta Op. 60
Taras Bulba*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras [Decca. 2013}


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 9 No. 4 in D minor (Buchberger Quartet).









This may be Haydn's most 'Sturm und Drang' style quartet, and that in Op. 9. The Buchberger Quartet does a great job here, imo.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Show me. . . the way. . . to the next. . . Weill bar.
> 
> Stratas wears her heart on her sleeve to absolutely_ riveting_ effect.
> 
> I loved this entire cd.
> 
> -- _Merci beaucoup_ Greg Mitchell for posting this.


_Je t'en prie, ma chere_. I love passing on the odd _bon gout_ to the discerning.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Now listening to more RVW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vaughan Williams: Concerto For Two Pianos (w/ Victor Babin & Vitya Vronsky); Symphony No. 8 / Sir Adrian Boult, LPO*


Great Choice! That's my favorite recording of VW's 8th. Boult does a wonderful job all round, but I think Boult's interpretation of the 3rd movement outshines all competition.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love Karajan's caressing choral treatment of the "_Et incarnatus est_" from the C_redo_.


There are a few men who get progressively cooler as they age -- Miles Davis, Neil Young and Johnny Cash come to mind (though I don't necessarily like the latter's music). Looks like HvK was in that category too. The guy seemed to have a very 21st century fashion sense a couple decades ahead of everyone else.



Ingélou said:


> Searching around on Wiki for a new baroque composer to sample, I came across *Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck*, on the cusp between renaissance and baroque. I am listening on YouTube to some gloriously twangly harpsichord music of his played by Ton Koopman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a sweet link )
> 
> For some reason the tremendous bangs and creaks that this particular harpsichord goes in for really speak to my soul. This music has *éclat*! And the patterns morph like a *jewelled kaleidoscope*.


I'd bet you would like my favorite Sweelinck work, _Variations on Mein junges Leben hat ein End_

That's a traditional organ version, but it's much livelier in this cheesy twangly-jangly old synthesizer version which is where I first heard it. (Caution: for those who think they hate synthesizers.)


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> Svetlanov's Rachmaninov's_ Second_ has the most heroic and joyous ending I've ever heard.


If someone wants to send me a christmas gift you can send me that disc.


----------



## Bruce

Two Martins (sort of) to begin my Sunday evening:

Frank Martin - Violin Concerto, Stuart Canin playing and conducting the New Century Chamber Orchestra









One of my favorite Violin Concerti from the 20th century.

And Martinů - Piano Concerto No 3 - Pesek conducting the Czech Philharmonic with Rudolf Firkusny playing









All three of these concerti are very good, in my opinion. Of the three, however, I would choose the 3rd as the best of the bunch. Martinů's harmonies don't seem to slide over one another quite as much as they do in his symphonies, but he was a master of both genres.


----------



## musicrom

Just listened to Skrowaczewski's _Passacaglia Immaginaria_:





Interesting piece. Definitely worth more listens in the future!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
Ophélie Gaillard

Don't let this sexy, barefoot woman dragging the 1737 Goffriller cello fool you.
She happens to be one of the world's greatest cellists and this set is one of two of nine sets in my collection that is at the very top!

A model of how a HIP Bach performance should go-gut strings, pitch taken down to a level that wouldn't give Bach a migraine, every repeat taken and delightfully embellished, minimal vibrato.

If you don't think a HIP cello performance of Bach can't be moving, this set will disprove you.

Absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58646
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
> Ophélie Gaillard
> 
> Don't let this sexy, barefoot woman dragging the 1737 Goffriller cello fool you.
> She happens to be one of the world's greatest cellists and this set is one of two of nine sets in my collection that is at the very top!
> 
> A model of how a HIP Bach performance should go-gut strings, pitch taken down to a level that wouldn't give Bach a migraine, every repeat taken and delightfully embellished, minimal vibrato.
> 
> If you don't think a HIP cello performance of Bach can't be moving, this set will disprove you.
> 
> Absolutely magnificent!


One of the best and beautifully recorded.


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> One of the best and beautifully recorded.


I thought you weren't into HIP?? Anyhow, the music as written is difficult enough, but her uncanny embellishments of all the repeats is an absolute tour de force!!


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974): Eight Preludes for Piano

Serge Prokofiev (1891-1953): Sonata No. 6

Robert Silverman, piano

on Orion (Malibu CA), from 1978


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> I thought you weren't into HIP?? Anyhow, the music as written is difficult enough, but her uncanny embellishments of all the repeats is an absolute tour de force!!


Im not normally, but this is an extraordinary recording.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Four Orchestral Songs op. 22, Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major
Catherine Wyn-Rogers, Philharmonia Orchestra, Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble, cond. Craft









I don't particularly like the image they chose for the cover art, which doesn't evoke Schoenberg at all for me, but this is a pretty good Chamber Symphony.


----------



## starthrower

I'd like to pick up Janowski's Wergo CD at some point.


----------



## starthrower

Concerto no. 2










A fascinating work that keeps me coming back after first
hearing it three years ago. And I'm not even sure if this is
the best performance? Henze's own version is on Decca
and I need to get a copy.


----------



## D Smith

Tonight I listened to Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet, the complete ballet performed by Gergiev/LSO. This recording was highly praised and I think it's quite good and enjoyed it. But for just listening to the music without watching the ballet I think I still prefer the suites, my all-time favorite is by Muti/Philadephia.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.48, No.3

Kreutzer Quartet: Peter Sheppard Skaerved and Mihailo Trandafilovski, violins -- Morgan Goff, viola -- Neil Heyde, cello


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

thanks to PetrB for recommending this recording of Das Lied von der Erde! It's very good!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> *There are a few men who get progressively cooler as they age* -- Miles Davis, Neil Young and Johnny Cash come to mind (though I don't necessarily like the latter's music). Looks like *HvK* was in that category too. The guy s*eemed to have a very 21st century fashion sense a couple decades ahead of everyone else.*


I can't tell you how many times, and with how many works, that I find myself going back to the future with Karajan.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sad news. I've just learned violinist Lydia Mordkovitch died (age 70) on December 9, 2014. R.I.P.

Listening in her memory (rec.1990)...










Obituary:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11290327/Lydia-Mordkovitch-obituary.html


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Love that album....Wie Lange Noch! especially.












"Yeah, kiss me again hot lips, I'm asbestos"-- or so one thinks. Ha. Ha. Ha.

What just _kills me _about Stratas in this is that there is absolutely no consciously-employed smoothness or cleverness to her singing. It's so so immediate, so heartfelt, so raw.

She really sinks her hook into me.

Art imitating _life_?

How about life imitating _art_?

_Supreme_ artistry.

Here's a ballet-version of it choreographed by Krzysztof Pastor (director of the Polish National Ballet).

Natassa Hoffmann's singing is certainly pretty-- but its not within a miracle mile of Stratas' emotional wallop:






_Wie lange noch?_ ("How Much Longer?")

_I will confess there was a night when I willingly gave myself to you.
You took me and drove me out of my mind.
I believed that I could not live without you.
You promised me blue skies, and I cared for you like my own father. You tormented me--you tore me apart. I would have put the world at your feet!
Look at me.
When will the day come that I will be able to tell you: it's over.
When that day comes...I dread it. How much longer? How long?

I believed you. I was in a daze from all your talk and your promises.
I did whatever you wanted.
Wherever you wanted to go, I was willing to follow.
You promised me blue skies, and I--Ah! I didn't even dare to cry.
But you have broken your word and your vows.
I have been silent and tortured myself.
Look at me!
When will the day come that I will be able to tell you: it's over.
When that day comes--I dread it.
How much longer?
How long?_


----------



## brotagonist

+Marschallin Blair Wie lange noch? All this diva stuff  Groan. I'm glad I don't have to listen to it


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> +Marschallin Blair Wie lange noch? All this diva stuff  Groan. I'm glad I don't have to listen to it


It does take dedication and steadfastness on my part, but I hope I have narcissistic self-indulgence until the day I _die_. _;D_


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> It does take dedication and steadfastness on my part, but I hope I have narcissistic self-indulgence until the day I _die_. _;D_
> 
> View attachment 58656


Have fun! :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> Have fun! :lol:


Well aren't _you_ amazing in Technicolor, 'Off Broadway.'

Don't let youth and beauty get under your skin. . . . . . . . . welcome it. _;D_


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> It does take dedication and steadfastness on my part, but I hope I have narcissistic self-indulgence until the day I _die_. _;D_


I am sure, Ms. Blair, that on that day (and may it never come!) there will be plenty left over to pass on to your descendants. Carry on! :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> I am sure, Ms. Blair, that on that day (and may it never come!) there will be plenty left over to pass on to your descendants. Carry on! :tiphat:


In the long run we're all dead.

_Beauté oblige._

_Carpe diem_.


----------



## Jeff W

Listening to tonight's WMHT Live. This time, a concert by the Albany Symphony Orchestra back in November.

Osvaldo Golijov: Last Round
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6, Pastoral

Mei Ann Chen led the Albany Symphony as guest conductor and Caroline Goulding played solo violin in the Mendelssohn VC.


----------



## Chronochromie

Anne Sofie Von Otter singing Berlioz's Les nuits d'eté.







I liked this a lot, I smell a Berlioz marathon soon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Birtwistle, as I have heard in every single Birtwistle experience I have had, is a composer of such energetic music! Boulez does a terrific job making this music sound perfect.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I fancy myself a hip music listener, but COAG is the hippest!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Define 'passion,' okay, I will:

Act I, ending: "_Seligste Frau!_" (Tristan, Isolde, Brangane, chorus) from the '52 Karajan/Bayreuth performance with Ramon Vinay and Martha Modl.

Together Tristan and Isolde await death-- but of course the ever-faithful Brangane changes all that by replacing the poison with a love potion.

The star-crossed lovers become unaware of King Mark's ship, which has just landed, or of anything else for that matter.

Anticipated death throes then become. . . well, propriety forbids. . . we'll just say, "Vivid Video."

Karajan's conducting, coupled with Vinay's and Modl's seemingly involuntary vocalizations make for a performance not just for the Age, but for all Ages (but not necessarily "all ages").

I can't get enough of this cut.

-- and the Act II love music blows this _away_!


----------



## KenOC

Milhaud: La Creation Du Monde. Schoenberg Ensemble. Can't find the cover for this, but here's a different performance.


----------



## senza sordino

What a nice way to wake up this morning, with some Handel violin sonatas








Brahms String Quintets, disk three from








Bartok String Quartets 2&4


----------



## papsrus

Tonight: Symph Nos. 1, 2 & 3 from this set, which arrived today:

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, David Zinman conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delibes: Pierre Monteux *

Delibes: Sylvia: Suite
Delibes: Coppélia: Suite
Delibes: Coppélia: Prélude, Mazurka (Stereo Version)


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Tone Poems, Vol. 2 / Haitink, LPO*
I've really enjoyed this library loaner. Haitink's version of _Héroïde Funèbre_ is particularly impressive. I never would have thought that a conductor with Haitink's temperament would have been a good fit with Liszt. But here it is. You never can tell, I guess.










_*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*_
I've been listening to middle-period sonatas. Serkin's playing oozes Beethovenian authority; it just sounds RIGHT. ...I'm just beginning to dig into this set. It's going to be fun.


----------



## JACE

papsrus said:


> Tonight: Symph Nos. 1, 2 & 3 from this set, which arrived today:
> 
> Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, David Zinman conducting


What a treasure chest! 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## brotagonist

Fremdgehen-it's exhausting. Now for some real music :lol: I need to get grounded, before it gets too late 









Xenakis Jonchaies, Shaar, Lichens, Antikhthon
Tamayo/OP Luxemburg

Heaven


----------



## SimonNZ

İlhan Mimaroğlu's Wings of the Delirious Demon


----------



## Pugg

​*Joan Sutherland : Joy to the World *


----------



## starthrower

Britten-Violin concerto BBC Philharmonic Maxim Vengerov-violin


----------



## StephenTC

Carl Vine: String Quartets (Goldner String Quartet.)









I find a lot to like about this music:

The rhythmic propulsion reminiscent of the part one of the Rites of Spring.
The beauty of spare dissonance not hidden in a large ensemble.
The occasional burst of lyricism within modern sounding harmonies.
The last 3 mins of Quartet 5 - sheer exuberant runaway joy.
Plus, if you want to get your Tango on, a bonus Tango.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/52 (Jenő Jandó).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two of the best from Zinman's highly praised Beethoven cycle.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahler 9 with the great Boulez! I am surprised at why people say his interpretations lack emotion :lol:

This is epic


----------



## Badinerie

The Pierre Monteux Set reminded me of Rimsky Korsakov's piece The Golden Cockerel. I have it but its on '78s and I cant play it. I do have this one though so Im listening to...magical piece!


----------



## SimonNZ

Borodin's Symphony No.2 - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

Everyone is asleep except for me (and maybe Harry, one of the cats).









The Brahms Clarinet Trio and the Clarinet Quintet. Karl Leister plays the clarinet. In the trio, Christoph Eschenbach plays the piano and Georg Donderer plays the cello. In the quintet, the Amadeus Quartet plays the strings.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 10*
Vlach Quartet


----------



## Jeff W

Even Harry the kitty went to sleep on me. Ungrateful feline!









Hans Gal's Symphony No. 1 in D major and Robert Schumman's Symphony No. 1 in B flat major 'Spring'. Kenneth Woods leads the Orchestra of the Swan.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sinfonia Pastorella (Erinnerung an das Landleben).










That and the 8th symphony.

Osmo Vänskä is one of my favourite Beethoven conductors.


----------



## ptr

Inspired by OlivierM's question about beep organ I ran som organ discs this morning!







-













-















/ptr


----------



## Cosmos

Pre-Sunrise music:

Bach, three Trio Sonatas for organ [all major keys, Eb, C, and G]
James Kibbie, don't know what organ though

Sunrise music:

Mozart, Clarinet Concerto in A


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten*: St Nicolas.
Pears/ Hemmings/ Britten


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
I think I'm going to go on an organ binge soon


----------



## csacks

Still with FJ Haydn, the London symphonies this time.
Marc Minkovski is conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre. Nº 104 at this very moment


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

csacks said:


> Still with FJ Haydn, the London symphonies this time.
> Marc Minkovski is conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre. Nº 104 at this very moment
> View attachment 58691


Ah! my favourite recording of the London symphonies! Simply cannot be beaten!

As for me, my organ binge continues on with this:










I'm skipping the first two pieces and starting with BWV 532 and going on from there. 532 might possibly be my favourite Bach organ work......

After some selections from that wonderful set I'm back with Sweelinck:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair here, absolutely _ROL-LING _ this early Monday morning before its off to the races at work with this gorgeous_ Concertone for Two Violins_.

I don't care for the leaden and earthbound _Sinfonia Concertante_ on the same disc-- its Mutter all the way for me on that one-- but this_ Concertone _is just cute as a button.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in A minor for Recorder, Viola, Strings & B.c. (Pinchas Zukerman; Michala Petri; Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra).

Concerto in F Major for Recorder, Bassoon, Strings & B.c. (Iona Brown; Michala Petri; Klaus Thunemann; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields).


----------



## JACE

Via YouTube:










*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 3 / Bryden Thomson, LPO*

First listen.


----------



## JACE

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mahler 9 with the great Boulez! I am surprised at why people say his interpretations lack emotion :lol:
> 
> This is epic


That's some _fantastic_ cover art, imho.


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mahler 9 with the great Boulez! I am surprised at why people say his interpretations lack emotion :lol:
> 
> This is epic


Yes. I never said that. Except for his Mahler 4, Boulez/Mahler works just fine for me.

By the way, next time you post an album cover, please enlarge. I misplaced my spectacles. Thanks!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Udite Amanti by Barbara Strozzi. This feels very trivial, but I want to write something and I haven't got anything important to say.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fiorenza Cossotto .*


----------



## Orfeo

*Claude Debussy*
Preludes (Books I & II).
Estampes.
-Paul Crossley, piano.

*Erkki Melartin*
Six Pieces, Legends I & II, The Melancholy Garden, Lyric Pieces, Fantasia Apocaliptica, etc.
-Maria Lettberg, piano.

*Cyril Scott*
Chinese Serenade, Summerland, Trois danses tristes, Lotus Land, An English Waltz, etc.
-Leslie De'Ath, piano.

*John Ireland*
Piano Sonata, The Almond Tree, Soliloquy, Preludes, Equinox, Green Ways, etc.
-John Lenehan, piano.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Violin Sonatas nos. I & III.
-Lawrence Jackson, violin.
-Ashley Wass, piano.


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Fiorenza Cossotto .*


I did a double take. Thought she was giving me the finger.


----------



## Pugg

hpowders said:


> I did a double take. Thought she was giving me the finger.


Of cause not, I wouldn't be that rude


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> Of cause not, I wouldn't be that rude


I don't even know her. It is entirely innocent I am!!


----------



## Vasks

_Beethoven on LPs_

*Egmont Overture (Szell/Columbia)
Symphony #2 (Beecham/Angel)*


----------



## JACE

More LvB from Rudolf Serkin:








*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 6, 8 "Pathetique", 11*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling new releases. *Rameau*: Pièces de clavecin, w. Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord; *LvB*: Overtures, w. Bremen GCP/P. Jarvi.

These Rameau works are given a modern harpsichord treatment, as they swim in predictably-good Hyperion sound. I still prefer the Rousset recs. (1989), but these are worth an audition.

Paavo Jarvi goes too deep in his LvB Overtures. IOW farther back than I would like for his period expression. They don't quite match up with his magisterial LvB Symphonies--same band, same label. I thought that of COE/Harnoncourt, also. But do give these Overtures a chance. You may feel/hear differently.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> _Beethoven on LPs_
> 
> *Egmont Overture (Szell/Columbia)
> Symphony #2 (Beecham/Angel)*


I still prefer Cleveland/Szell for the collection of LvB Overtures. For those interested, get a 1997 or later reissue. A better remastering.


----------



## jim prideaux

'Love Songs'-a DG album of songs by Martinu, Dvorak and Janacek sung by Magdalena Kozena........wintry, central European vibe, just right for wrestling with an uncooperative Xmas tree........

(at the risk of sounding like a the type of show biz gossip monger I would normally condemn-I did not know she was married to Simon Rattle!)


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah! my favourite recording {Louvre/Minkowski}of the London symphonies! *Simply cannot be beaten!*....


Well, that *depends*.


----------



## George O

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835-1921)

Cello Concerto No. 1 in A Minor, op 33 (1872)

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)

Andante Cantabile op 11 (1866?)

Variations on a Rococo Theme, op 33 (1876)

Max Bruch (1838-1920)

Kol Nidrei op 47 (1881)

Peter Wispelwey, cello
Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

SACD on Channel Classics (The Netherlands), from 2001


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini : La Sonambula*
Dame *Joan Sutherland/* Monti / Corena
Richard Bonynge conducting this glorious opera :tiphat:


----------



## OlivierM

I know it's not the 1st of january yet, but I have to listen to all of Bach's cantatas this coming year.


----------



## Cosmos

Schumann - Piano Quintet in Eb


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann/Grieg: Piano Concertos/Cecile Ousset, piano/LSO/Mariner;LPO/Masur










These two concertos are often paired together, as the Grieg owes much to Schumann. Schumann broke the traditional mold of the piano concerto as Mozart and Beethoven conceived of the form, as a virtuoso showcase or dialogue. Schumann's piano and orchestra are more integrated, serving the musical ideas. This was a period when Schumann was striving for conceptual unity in the overall movements. The orchestra and piano are more in harmony. Grieg took this notion, but his is more Lisztian and virtuosic than Schumann's.

Schumann rec. 1991
Grieg rec. 1985
remastered 1997

Good sound overall. Ousset is good here.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/49 (Jenő Jandó).









Jandó's playing is quite agile and has a nice, soft touch to it. He may not be quite as lyrical as Ax here, but a bit more dynamic. A great sonata, imo.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; 1812 Overture; Marche Slave / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*

My Ormandy/Philadelphia kick is still going strong.


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


> In the long run we're all dead.


_Ahh! The Darkness!
_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ana-Maria Avram- Textures Liminales for ensemble and electronics (2011).

^ Normally I don't care for watching the performance, especially for contemporary works, because the individual instrument parts are really just the lego bricks in a much more important larger sonic construction. But this is an exception. The linked video is a live performance, and it's fun to watch, for both the conductor and the performers. And the piece is bustling with energy.

Stockhuasen- Mixtur 2003 for 5 orchestra groups, 4 sine-wave generator players, 4 sound mixers, with 4 ring modulators and sound projectionist (2003). One of my favorite Stockhausen works.

Webern- Cantata 1 (1939) and Cantata 2 (1943). These are essential masterpieces.


----------



## millionrainbows

Steve Reich: The Cave

This 2-CD set (with "libretto") showcases Reich's involvement, from early on, with the human voice. Those of you who remember the Columbia LP with "Violin Phase/ Come Out" were imprinted from the first by Reich's vocal loops, and their uncanny tendency to turn into melodic phrases as one listens. The inherent melodic nature of speech is what's being explored here. Reich does it well in this extended format, and manages, by the subject matter, to inject some cultural/religious content. As "Come Out" was taken from a black preacher describing a violent confrontation with police (bruise blood), achieving a "Little Richardian" vitality, the voices on The Cave are of Jewish speakers and Hebrew and Arabic chanting, extracting the melodic from each phrase and using it in a repeated musical fashion.

Not for everyone, but I'm glad I found this set for $10 used.


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> _Ahh! The Darkness!
> _


"In the long run we're all dead". Only for those who hate Mahler's Resurrection Symphony.

I have so many performances, my first-class ticket is practically guaranteed.

I wonder if heaven's ever had a pithy poster be 4?


----------



## Albert7

Plowing through Hilary Hahn's Schoenberg Violin Concerto Op.36/Sibelius Violin Concerto Op.47 for "easy listening" as I work on ripping CD's.









In case anyone is interested in trivia. This CD is special because it's autographed in my collection and is the only autographed one from a classical music star that I have (got it when she came to play with the Utah Symphony a few years ago).


----------



## brotagonist

I am presently revelling in the richness of:









Beethoven SQs: Razumovsky 3, Harp
Amadeus Quartet


----------



## csacks

Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert are playing Haydn´s Symphony nº 43 "Mercury". It s part of a marvelous new set with Haydn´s "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies.


----------



## fjf

Preludes tonight.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> _Ahh! The Darkness!_


Not _necessarily_. _;D_

Each waking moment becomes infinitely more_ precious_.


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - Turangalila Symphony; L'ascension (Wit) (2 CD)*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Handley's recording of RVW's Sea Symphony:










with the Royal Liverpool Orchestra & Choir, Joan Rodgers (sop), and William Shimell (bar)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras' God-send Schubert's Fifth, first movement









Richter's _Impromptus_









Markevitch's _Sturm und Drang_ Schubert's Fourth, first movement










I like Menuin's more-aggressive-than-usual approach to the RVW's Fifth. Vigorous first movement.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> "In the long run we're all dead". Only for those who hate Mahler's Resurrection Symphony.
> 
> I have so many performances, my first-class ticket is practically guaranteed.
> 
> I wonder if heaven's ever had a pithy poster be 4?


Interesting non-sequitur.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 76, w. Tokyo Qt. (rec.1980); *LvB*: "Ghost", "Archduke", w. Istomin/Stern/Rose (rec.1965 - '69).

View attachment 58711


----------



## JACE

After that tremendous "Sea Symphony," I'm sticking with Handley & the RLPO for RVW's Fifth:


----------



## brotagonist

I don't know these works very well, so I will have at them again:

Xenakis Shaar, Lichens, Antikhthon
Tamayo/Luxemburg









Xenakis takes fairly attentive listening, otherwise his works can sound disjoint. Not now! The sweet spot


----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)

Concerto No. 1 in D Major for Piano and Orchestra, op 13

Frank Martin (1890-1974)

Preludes for Piano [five of the eight]

Marjorie Mitchell, piano
NDR Symphony Orchestra / William Strickland

on Decca (NYC), from 1966


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax: String Quartets 1, 2 & 3*
The Maggini Quartet













*Anton Bruckner: String Quintet in F & String Quartet in C, Symphony No. 9*
The Fine Arts Quartet & Gil Sharon (Viola)
Herbert Von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker














*Dvorak: String Quartets No. 13 & 12 ("American")*
Paval Haas Quartet









I have been largely in a Chamber Works mood today. The Bax Quartets have been on my mind thanks to JACE's inspiration with his postings about Bax's Symphonies. The Maggini Quartet perform wonderfully and really capture the spirit of these pieces.

As do the Paval Haas Quartet on Dvorak's Quartets. This disc really fanned the flames of interest in Dvorak for which I am grateful. As much as I love his Symphonic Output, I think I may prefer his Chamber Works. In this respect he joins Saint-Saens and Britten.

I am not so familiar with Bruckner's Chamber pieces but I really enjoyed the Fine Arts Quartet's performances - especially on the Quintet.

This led to Bruckner's Ninth Symphony. This time, I opted for Karajan's recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker. What I enjoyed most about this recording was the sense of momentum and the performance of the Berliners. A nice contrast to my usual recording of choice - the wonderful Munchner Celibidache.


----------



## brotagonist

Inspired by Haydn Sturm und Drang (Pinnock) above:









Sym's 47, 48, 49
Janigro/RSO Zagreb


----------



## jim prideaux

Lt Kije-Prokofiev,as performed by Jarvi and the SNO-for longer than I care to remember my knowledge of this charming and evocative work was based on a cassette recording by Previn and the LSO-this Chandos recording has an enthralling transparency to it-Jarvi just keeps 'coming up with the goods!'


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
> 
> Concerto No. 1 in D Major for Piano and Orchestra, op 13
> 
> Frank Martin (1890-1974)
> 
> Preludes for Piano [five of the eight]
> 
> Marjorie Mitchell, piano
> NDR Symphony Orchestra / William Strickland
> 
> on Decca (NYC), from 1966


I didn't know that American Decca released _classical_ music.

I have a bunch of American Decca LPs -- but they're all rock & country music.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> Inspired by Haydn Sturm und Drang (Pinnock) above:
> 
> View attachment 58718
> 
> 
> Sym's 47, 48, 49
> Janigro/RSO Zagreb


I like those Janigro Haydn recordings. Good stuff!


----------



## Bruce

After hearing Puccini's _Tosca _and _Madama Butterfly_, I almost gave up on Puccini. I started listening to opera only about four years ago, and have been listening to as many different composers as I could to develop an understanding for this genre. But then I heard Manon Lescaut.









Serafin conducts the Orchestra & Chorus of La Scala, Milan. di Stephani, Fioravanti and Maria Callas sing the lead roles. This could easily become one of my favorite operas, and this recording, while mono, exhibits excellent remastering.

And Maria Callas is pretty good, too.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Cage- Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra (1951) can't believe this sensitive piece was done in only 1951.


----------



## KenOC

John Knowles Paine, Symphony No. 1 in C minor from 1875. America's first true symphonic composer. Really just a rehash of Beethoven and Brahms, but "big" and fun. Mehta with the NYPO.


----------



## D Smith

I listened to two of Nielsen's String Quartets today. I was unfamiliar with the group performing but to my ears they did a fine job.


----------



## Autocrat

from Spotify.

AWESOME introduction to Messiaen, six CDs worth of bliss and power.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Mahler 9*
Boulez: Chicago SO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Iphigenie en Aulide_










Entire disc










Entire disc


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah! my favourite recording of the London symphonies! Simply cannot be beaten!
> 
> As for me, my organ binge continues on with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skipping the first two pieces and starting with BWV 532 and going on from there. 532 might possibly be my favourite Bach organ work......
> 
> After some selections from that wonderful set I'm back with Sweelinck:


For HIP Haydn London Symphonies, have you heard Kuijken/La Petite Bande? For non-HIP, have you heard the Sir Colin Davis?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Scriabin - Piano Sonatas 1 -10
Maria Lettberg (piano) [Capriccio]


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's* Cantata BWV 217 "Be mindful of our condition, Lord"

For the first Sunday after Epiphany - date unknown

*no longer attributed to Bach - composer unknown

Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

On the runway.* Berio*: Orchestral Music, w. Asbury et al (rec.2007); String Quartets, w. Arditti Qt. (rec.2002); Piano Works (Complete), w. Francesco Tristano Schlime (rec.2005).








View attachment 58726


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> For HIP Haydn London Symphonies, have you heard Kuijken/La Petite Bande? For non-HIP, have you heard the Sir Colin Davis?


Yes and yes


----------



## Haydn man

brotagonist said:


> Inspired by Haydn Sturm und Drang (Pinnock) above:
> 
> View attachment 58718
> 
> 
> Sym's 47, 48, 49
> Janigro/RSO Zagreb


I am unfamiliar with these versions and would be interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes and yes


Okay. So you place the Minkowski over those.


----------



## SimonNZ

Debussy's Nocturnes - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> Okay. So you place the Minkowski over those.


Yes 

................


----------



## Haydn man

Tonight listened to numbers 4, which I really enjoyed, then 5 which I thought was a bit disappointing
It seemed to lack the drive and vitality of Kleiber, it was beautifully played but just not memorable in any particular way.
1,2,3,6&7 are pretty good too and next will be 9


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> John Knowles Paine, Symphony No. 1 in C minor from 1875. America's first true symphonic composer. Really just a rehash of Beethoven and Brahms, but "big" and fun. Mehta with the NYPO.


You're right, it is a lot of fun, even though heavily reliant on others' styles. I like it.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR 18 MUSICIANS
_20th Anniversary Recording_
*Steve Reich*
Steve Reich and Musicians

Nonesuch


----------



## Albert7

Right now starting off the 1963 Karajan Beethoven cycle with Symphony 9 or disc 5.









Quite a marvelous recording so far and the sound quality is actually pretty transparent. I really am enjoying the lilt in Karajan's approach.

I think that later on I will pick up the Gardiner set for contrast.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Back to Boulez, this time Berg and Stravinsky. Out of Berg, Schoenberg and Webern, I've warmed up to Berg the least and don't listen to his music as often, but I think I will after this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Symphony Of Psalms - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Bruce said:


> You're right, it is a lot of fun, even though heavily reliant on others' styles. I like it.


Both of Paine's symphonies, Mehta with the NYPO, are on YouTube The slow movement of the 2nd sounds kind of like Mahler's Adagietto from the 5th, though written much earlier.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 103 "Drum Roll" and 104 "London" / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra* ‎


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 103 "Drum Roll" and 104 "London" / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra* ‎


An oldie but goodie. I grew up with the Wöldike Haydn recordings!


----------



## George O

Chansons de Toile au temps du Roman de la Rose

Anonymes: Manuscrit de St Germain

Audefroi le Bâtard (fl. 13th century): Manuscrit du Roi

Esther Lamandier, voix seule

on Alienor (Paris), from 1983

Not many people could make such an engaging solo vocal record.


----------



## brotagonist

Haydn Symphony 46 Janigro/RSO Zagreb


----------



## SimonNZ

Rimsky-Korsakov's Le Coq D'Or Suite - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It's been a good day so now it's time to relax and listen to some good music!

Ravel Piano Concerto In G Major Argerich Dutoit Orchestre National De France Frankfurt 9 9 1990


----------



## brotagonist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Out of Berg, Schoenberg and Webern, I've warmed up to Berg the least and don't listen to his music as often, but I think I will after this.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how it was with me, too  Schoenberg and Webern hit me at first hearing, but I needed a while longer with Berg-not that I didn't like his music. I think it sounded too Romantic to me at the time, while Schoenberg and Webern fit better with the Modern that I was into in the early days of my CM explorations.
Click to expand...


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Theatre of Voices, His Majestie's Clerkes, Andrew Lawrence-King, The Pro Arte Singers*
Paul Hillier, director

Harmonia Mundi

EDIT add: This is the only 'Holiday' recording I know of that has a John Cage composition on it... and no, it's not a version of Silent Night.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SimonNZ said:


> Stravinsky's Symphony Of Psalms - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


Any thoughts on this performance/recording? I love Ansermet for Debussy, Ravel, and others...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I think I'll have a bit of a Schubertiade... or a Schubert evening...


----------



## brotagonist

^ Good idea 

I think I need a shower. Then Symphony 2 from Beethoven by Karajan/BPO.


----------



## SimonNZ

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Any thoughts on this performance/recording? I love Ansermet for Debussy, Ravel, and others...


While I'm a big fan of Ansermet also, I'd say that recording had curiously little impact, beauty or presence for me, one of his least essential albums.

But I'm still considering getting the Ansermet Russians box, which Presto currently has on special:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4820377

edit: ...which along with that recording also includes an earlier Symphony Of Psalms, which I look forward to comparing


----------



## Guest

Perhaps not quite in the same league as similar works by Corelli or Handel, but they are engaging enough.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schumann's Symphony No.1 - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## JACE

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I think I'll have a bit of a Schubertiade... or a Schubert evening...


Coincidentally, I just put this LP on my turntable:










*Schubert: Strings Quartets Nos.12 "Quartettsatz" and 14 "Death and the Maiden" / Quartetto Italiano*

Such a lovely rendition of these masterworks. Superlative in every way!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsody No.6, Martha Argerich 1966


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms - Symphony No 4 in E minor, Op 98 - Haitink


----------



## Itullian

Pickin n choosing from this wonderful set.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday, Ludwig! I listened to your Symphony #7 tonight with Karajan/Philharmonia.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's Ma Mere L'oye Suite - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 15.*

With the Busch Quartet, it takes a minute to adjust to the sound, and then you don't notice that kind of thing anymore. At least I don't.


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Back to Boulez, this time Berg and Stravinsky. Out of Berg, Schoenberg and Webern, I've warmed up to Berg the least and don't listen to his music as often, but I think I will after this.


Try out the Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano and the Altenberg Lieder, both short works of Webern-like brevity and concision.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Continuing on my way with Schubert this evening:










A truly classic recording/performance.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Hilary Hahn plays Brahms' Violin Concerto


----------



## JACE

Another English symphony conducted by Vernon Handley:










*Walton: Symphony No. 1 / Handley, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## SimonNZ

Prokofiev's Symphony No.6 - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Weston

SeptimalTritone said:


> Cage- Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra (1951) can't believe this sensitive piece was done in only 1951.


While I like this, I'm not sure what is meant exactly. Was 1951 too recent or too long ago to expect sensitive pieces?


----------



## science

View attachment 58737
View attachment 58738
View attachment 58739
View attachment 58740
View attachment 58741


----------



## SimonNZ

Chausson's Symphony in B flat - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to more Haydn conducted by Mogens Wöldike:










*Haydn: Mass No. 10, "Mass in a Time of War"*
Netania Davrath, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Anton Dermota, Walter Berry, Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Chamber Choir


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 103 "Drum Roll" and 104 "London" / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra* ‎


I used to have this record! I no longer remember if it was a good recording or not, but it was my first introduction to Haydn's symphonies, and I loved it!


----------



## Bruce

I'm back to some organ works tonight:

Boellmann - Suite gothique played by Ian Tracey









Clérambault - Suite du deuxième ton played by George Baker









Ropek	- Variations on Victimae Paschali Laudes


----------



## Weston

*Berwald: Symphony No. 2 in D, "Sinfonie capricieuse" *
Okko Kamu / Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra


Naxos 8.553051 (1995)

Not too overblown, not too dramatic, not too dry, not too long, not too difficult, but not too simplistic, not too artsy, not too pop, and -- neither is it too dull. It's just right. This symphony is so middle of the road it is archetypally what most of us mean when we say "classical music." And I like classical music of course.

*Nørgård: Symphony No. 1, "Sinfonia austera," Op. 13*
Sakri Oramo / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

DaCapo - Per Nørgård: Symphonies 1 & 8 (2014)

My first complete run through. I wouldn't call is austere. The brass alone gives it a lot of umph! I think of it rather as an over-dramatized anxiety attack as perhaps Shostakovich might have written if he had been allowed to pull out all the stops. This recording is astonishing though. It takes no prisoners and spares no cochleæ in its dynamic crescendos.

I look forward to the No. 8, but not tonight!

*Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique," H. 186*
Neeme Järvi / Danish National Symphony Orchestra

Chandos 9176 (1993)

Continuing the accidental theme of symphonies with inexplicable nicknames, here is one that doesn't sound remotely liturgical to my ears. Instead we begin by being dumped into the middle of a melee that seems already in progress. Thinking I've queued it up wrong somehow, I read up on the work in Wikipedia to discover it is a commentary on the horrors of war and the desire for peace. I'm desiring peace too after the works I've selected tonight!

I usually only listen to about three major pieces in a session, but here's something to calm me before bed:

*William Grant Still: Seven Traceries for piano*
Denver Oldham, piano


Africa: Piano Music of William Grant Still (1991)

This is very much in the mystical realm of Debussy, lovely and just what I needed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pierre Monteux*

DISC 6:
*Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 73 (1945)
*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Le coq d'or - Introduction and Cortège Des Noces (1945)
*Milhaud*: Symphonic Suite No. 2 "Protée"
*Chausson*: Poème, Op. 25
*Grünberg*: Violin Concerto, Op. 47


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Pierre Monteux*
> 
> DISC 6:
> *Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 73 (1945)
> *Rimsky-Korsakov*: Le coq d'or - Introduction and Cortège Des Noces (1945)
> *Milhaud*: Symphonic Suite No. 2 "Protée"
> *Chausson*: Poème, Op. 25
> *Grünberg*: Violin Concerto, Op. 47


Nice set. ............


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I used to have this record! I no longer remember if it was a good recording or not, but it was my first introduction to Haydn's symphonies, and I loved it!


It's GOOD! Your memories are spot-on!


----------



## KenOC

JACE said:


> It's GOOD! Your memories are spot-on!


I had Wöldike's Vanguard LP of the Clock and Military, and it was great as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

It's Wassily Kandinsky's birthday!










One can easily see the piano and the audience, seemingly drawn into it.

And the music that inspired that painting:
Schoenberg - Three Piano Pieces, op. 11, played by Claudio Arrau


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Weston said:


> While I like this, I'm not sure what is meant exactly. Was 1951 too recent or too long ago to expect sensitive pieces?


Arrgh... my descriptive vocabulary isn't very good. That Cage piece is very Klangfarbenistic... but very different sounding than Webern that's for sure. Therefore, it's a big development, and very contemporary for its time. I tend to throw out the meaningless word "sensitive" when I listen to heavily sound timbre-based pieces.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Luigi Nono, Il Canto Sospeso - Claudio Abbado-Berliner Philharmoniker* - From the CD collection.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Finishing off my Boulez Mahler adventure with this recording.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I have that one! There's a video of the Adagio up on YouTube.


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> I had Wöldike's Vanguard LP of the Clock and Military, and it was great as well.


I have that LP also. 

BTW: All of Wöldike's Haydn recordings for Vanguard can be purchased at amazon as downloads for a grand total of 99 cents (!) in a release called the *Big Haydn Box*. There's a bunch of other fine recordings included too -- like Antonio Janigro's _Sturm und Drang_ symphonies with the Radio Symphony Orchestra of Zagreb. There's even a piano sonata by Sviatoslav Richter.

It's a silly-great deal. Check it out.

Right now, I'm listening to Wöldike's recording of Haydn's "The Creation" with the VSOO. It's included in the _The Big Haydn Box_ too:










Here's the cover from an earlier CD release; it lists the soloists:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act II, scenes three and four. God I love Schwarzkopf in this.










Entire thing, as its only a highlights disc-- absolute travesty that the entire opera wasn't recorded with Crespin, Soderstrom, and Gueden










Earth-quaking first movement of the Third Symphony


----------



## Haydn man

Weston said:


> *Berwald: Symphony No. 2 in D, "Sinfonie capricieuse" *
> Okko Kamu / Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> Naxos 8.553051 (1995)
> 
> Not too overblown, not too dramatic, not too dry, not too long, not too difficult, but not too simplistic, not too artsy, not too pop, and -- neither is it too dull. It's just right. This symphony is so middle of the road it is archetypally what most of us mean when we say "classical music." And I like classical music of course.
> 
> This is just how I feel about not only this, but all 4 of the symphonies
> Think number 3 is my favourite overall


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haydn man said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Berwald: Symphony No. 2 in D, "Sinfonie capricieuse" *
> Okko Kamu / Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> Naxos 8.553051 (1995)
> 
> Not too overblown, not too dramatic, not too dry, not too long, not too difficult, but not too simplistic, not too artsy, not too pop, and -- neither is it too dull. It's just right. This symphony is so middle of the road it is archetypally what most of us mean when we say "classical music." And I like classical music of course.
> 
> This is just how I feel about not only this, but all 4 of the symphonies
> Think number 3 is my favourite overall
> 
> 
> 
> I 'like' Berwald. . . definately. . . . . . . . . for reading music.
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth. _;D_
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Joan Sutherland : Love Live Forever *

Beside being a *Great artist* , she had sense of humor to.
Not to be said for many.


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Joan Sutherland : Love Live Forever *
> 
> Beside being a *Great artist* , she had sense of humor to.
> Not to be said for many.


Seemed like a great lady.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An early Christmas present from my nephew, and I like this very much. It sounds like a real performance rather than an exhumation, thrillingly theatrical. All the roles are well cast and sung in the original keys, which means we have a female Nerone (a boyish sounding, but imperious, Roberta Maneli, contrasting well with the seductive soprano of Emaneula Galli's Poppea) and a female Ottone, and tenors in the comic roles of Arnalta and Ottavia's Nurse. An excellent Seneca from Raffaele Contatini too.

This recording was the library choice in BBC Radio 3's _Building a Library_ in January of this year.


----------



## jim prideaux

Lyapunov-1st symphony, Sinaissky and the BBC Phil.......will never 'change the world' but a great example of how enjoyable music written by Russian composers of less significance can actually be.......the second (or slow)movement has a sense of 'mystery' about it that becomes increasingly impressive with familiarity!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

GregMitchell said:


> An early Christmas present from my nephew, and I like this very much. It sounds like a real performance rather than an exhumation, thrillingly theatrical. All the roles are well cast and sung in the original keys, which means we have a female Nerone (a boyish sounding, but imperious, Roberta Maneli, contrasting well with the seductive soprano of Emaneula Galli's Poppea) and a female Ottone, and tenors in the comic roles of Arnalta and Ottavia's Nurse. An excellent Seneca from Raffaele Contatini too.
> 
> This recording was the library choice in BBC Radio 3's _Building a Library_ in January of this year.


You have a great nephew!


----------



## ptr

Inspired by CoAg's yesterday listen:

*Harrison Birtwistle* - Theseus Games & Earth Dances (DG)







-








Roland Diry, Hermann Kretzschmar, Márta Fábián; Ensemble Modern u. Martyn Brabbins & Pierre Andre Valade / Ensemble Modern Orchestra u. Pierre Boulez

I've always felt some hesitancy towards Birtwistle's music, these two works might well be my turning point, me likes!

*Wim Mertens* - Strategie de la Rupture (Usura/EMI 1991/2008)







-








Wim Mertens. instruments and voice

/ptr


----------



## ptr

*Ivan Fedele* - Scena / Ruah / Concerto per cello (Stradivarius)







-








Giampaolo Pretto, flute; Jean Guihen Queyras, cello; OSN delle Rai u. Pascal Rophé

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Inspired by CoAg's coupla days ago listen: Brahms 4 but this time a recoding by Andrew Davis. It's speedy, but it's nice, also with a touch of outgoing drama here and there mixed in with the moments of introspection. I do think I prefer my Szell set. I'll also be listening to the Zigeunerlieder which will be fun. 










Now this:










Sur Incises may be Boulez's greatest work, but I couldn't possibly be saying any of his works are better than any of his other works


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> An early Christmas present from my nephew, and I like this very much. It sounds like a real performance rather than an exhumation, thrillingly theatrical. All the roles are well cast and sung in the original keys, which means we have a female Nerone (a boyish sounding, but imperious, Roberta Maneli, contrasting well with the seductive soprano of Emaneula Galli's Poppea) and a female Ottone, and tenors in the comic roles of Arnalta and Ottavia's Nurse. An excellent Seneca from Raffaele Contatini too.
> 
> This recording was the library choice in BBC Radio 3's _Building a Library_ in January of this year.


That is to say: 'someone' was _opening_ their Christmas presents early. _;D_


----------



## BartokPizz

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mahler 9 with the great Boulez! I am surprised at why people say his interpretations lack emotion :lol:
> 
> This is epic



























Inspired by COAG, I have dug out Boulez's Mahler 9 and given it two close listens, alternating with two other versions: Rattle and Bernstein, both with the BPO.

I am not a Boulez hater: his Ravel and Debussy, in particular, I love. So I have no anti-Boulez ax to grind. That said, if I am being candid, I have to say that listening again to this recording did much to confirm the view that his way with Mahler is emotionally cool.

I wouldn't say the performance was drained of emotion (as say the first movement of his Mahler 2 is). But the performance in its entirety is underpowered. The great tragic climax of the final movement, in particular, so devastating in Rattle and Bernstein (despite the missed entrance of the trombones there!), fails to pack a wallop here. Clearly there's an audience for emotionally cool Mahler, but it isn't me. COAG's term "epic"--certainly applicable to Bernstein/BPO's overwhelming performance--just doesn't suit this recording.


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart : *Eleanor Steber *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> That is to say: 'someone' was _opening_ their Christmas presents early. _;D_


He wanted me to open it when he gave it to me, as I won't be here at Christmas. I'll actually be on your side of the pond (though on the other side of the country).


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









Early in the day, the fiancee and I listened to Tchaikovsky's 'The Nutcracker' with Simon Rattle leading the Berlin Philharmonic. We've decided that next year we are going to go see this live!









At work last night, I started with the Fifth and Sixth Symphonies of Jean Sibelius. Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.









Didn't mean to listen to Tchaikovsky again. Oops. Symphonies No. 4, 5 & 6. Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.









Drifting back in time a little bit to Beethoven's Messe in C. John Eliot Gardiner led the combined forces of the Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique and the Monteverdi Choir.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Triple Concerto in F Major

Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, Micaela Comberti, and Catherine Weiss, violins


----------



## csacks

Russian day, nothing in particular, just simple volition.
It started with Rimsky Korsakoff´s 1st Symphony, played by the USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Boris Khaykin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> He wanted me to open it when he gave it to me, as I won't be here at Christmas. I'll actually be on your side of the pond (though on the other side of the country).


The special pleading of Super Models-- I know all the tricks, Greg. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I can just see you convalescing on the beach getting a tan while listening to_ L'incoronazione di Poppea_.

<Clink. Clink.>

Cheers.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I like Zinman's power-driving_ Second Essay for Orchestra_









I love the cascading and vivacious sweep of the strings in the Schippers' _School for Scandal Overture_









I wonder where John _Williams_ got his music for _Born on the Fourth of July _from?

<Sotto voce: "the_ Barber _Violin Concerto.">


----------



## Morimur

*Markus Reuter: Todmorden 513*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Beethoven conducted by Leibowitz. Starting at no. 1. This is as old school as I'm willing to get with Beethoven interpretations!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Briccetti - Overture: The Fountain of Youth (Mester/Louisville)
Barber - Capricorn Concerto (Hanson/Mercury)
Copland - Violin Sonata (Stern/Columbia)
Piston - Concerto for Orchestra (Strickland/CRI)*

_oooh, seasonal music thru Christmas Eve starts tomorrow_


----------



## Badinerie

Catching up on Karajan's Sibelius Symphonies set.

Last night I thoroughly enjoyed Symphony no 2 great performance. I can see myself returning to this one repeatedly Not as good as Collins but better than Rattle (Yeah I said that!)

Symphony no 4...Suet jebus! what happened? No no No!... Sounds like a collection of loosely related incidents. Should have kept your eyes open for this one HK!

Symphony no 5 Better yes, not great. There are sections in The first and third movement that sound brash cluttered and the woodwind are almost drowning the Horns out on the third! Mr Remasterer's fault perhaps? The horn motifs swings nicely though and over all its still very enjoyable. I only gritted my teeth twice... Of course Im used to the sublime Mr Gibson with the LSO for the 5th I didnt think anyone else could get close anyway 

I'll have to hunt out his 3rd and 7th later on, though I'm not sure if he did a 3?


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Catching up on Karajan's Sibelius Symphonies set.
> 
> Last night I thoroughly enjoyed Symphony no 2 great performance. I can see myself returning to this one repeatedly Not as good as Collins but better than Rattle (Yeah I said that!)
> 
> Symphony no 4...Suet jebus! what happened? No no No!... Sounds like a collection of loosely related incidents. Should have kept your eyes open for this one HK!
> 
> Symphony no 5 Better yes, not great. There are sections in The first and third movement that sound brash cluttered and the woodwind are almost drowning the Horns out on the third! Mr Remasterer's fault perhaps? The horn motifs swings nicely though and over all its still very enjoyable. I only gritted my teeth twice... Of course Im used to the sublime Mr Gibson with the LSO for the 5th I didnt think anyone else could get close anyway
> 
> I'll have to hunt out his 3rd and 7th later on, though I'm not sure if he did a 3?


Funny how we all hear and evaluate things so differently.

I think the Karajan seventies EMI Sibelius Fourth is a gorgeously-integrated, perfectly-balanced-and-blended wonder. I perhaps like the DG sixties performance better overall (and certainly the beginning), but the beauty of the string tone on the EMI is _sans pareil_ in my book.

The EMI seventies Karajan Sibelius Fifth is solid all around to me. I love the nobility of the brass in the first movement especially, though when it comes to the drama and sweep of the strings, it's the 1960 Karajan/Philharmonia all the way for me.

_Vive la difference_, I suppose._ ;D_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi :La Traviata *
*Rosanna Carteri* , Cesare* Valletti* , Leonard *Warren*


----------



## hpowders

Franck Symphony in D minor
San Francisco Symphony
Pierre Monteux

I grew up with this recording on an old RCA vinyl LP.
Great symphony! Great performance!

Mono? But of course!!


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - Eclairs sur L'Au-Dela (Rattle)*


----------



## JACE

This morning, I've been listening to Haydn's "The Creation" (again), as performed by Mogens Wöldike, et al:


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> This morning, I've been listening to Haydn's "The Creation" (again), as performed by Mogens Wöldike, et al:


Sounds enticing. Never heard this performance. Let me check the olde treasure chest to see if I have half a doubloon or so, left.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Sounds enticing. Never heard this performance. Let me check the olde treasure chest to see if I have half a doubloon or so, left.


I'm enjoying it. I hope you do too.


----------



## Orfeo

*Edgar Bainton*
Concerto Fantasia(*).
Three Pieces for Orchestra.
-Margaret Fingerhut, piano(*).
-The BBC Philharmonic/Paul Daniel.

*William Alwyn*
Twelve Preludes, Contes Barbares, Water Lilies, Night Thoughts.
-Ashley Wass, piano.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Piano Sonata no. I & What the Minstrel Told Us.
-Eric Parkin, piano.

*Nikolai Myaskovsky*
Rondo-Sonata op. 58, Sonata no. IX, Yellowed Leaves.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.

*Claude Debussy*
Images I & II, Twelve Etudes.
-Paul Crossley, piano.

*Erkki Melartin*
The Mysterious Forest & Six pieces op. 123.
-Maria Lettberg, piano.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Funny how we all hear and evaluate thing so differently.
> 
> I think the Karajan seventies EMI Sibelius Fourth is a gorgeously-integrated, perfectly-balanced-and-blended wonder. I perhaps like the DG sixties performance better overall (and certainly the beginning), but the beauty of the string tone on the EMI is _sans pareil_ in my book.
> 
> _Vive la difference_, I suppose._ ;D_


Well, Im giving it another go right now.
I do agree about the Lushka strings. When it first started i remember thinking "ooo nice!" For me though the pace in the first movement means it seems that sections are coming in slightly late which can have an isolative effect. sometimes i feel myself leaning towards the speakers or glancing at the CD player thinking "Well? where is it!" Purely subjective I suppose.
I'm onto the 'Il tempo largo' now which is more together. Yep this is more like it. Very dreamy...
Last movement starting, hmm...Anyhow....more tea Vicar?

I am very used to the Anthony Collins 4th though and its perhaps colouring my judgement


----------



## scratchgolf

This was the only digital download I could find. Enjoying this thoroughly though.


----------



## fjf

Papa Haydn this evening. Yum!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahlerian said:


> It's Wassily Kandinsky's birthday!


Hey, jump into your minivan and come to Nashville. There's a big Kandinsky exhibition going on at the Frist Center for the Arts. You'd think for his birthday they'd have balloons and candles, but I don't think they're going that far.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

Manxfeeder said:


> Hey, jump into your minivan and come to Nashville. There's a big Kandinsky exhibition going on at the Frist Center for the Arts. You'd think for his birthday they'd have balloons and candles, but I don't think they're going that far.


sounds cool i need to check that out


----------



## millionrainbows

hpowders said:


> "In the long run we're all dead". Only for those who hate Mahler's Resurrection Symphony.
> 
> I have so many performances, my first-class ticket is practically guaranteed.
> 
> I wonder if heaven's ever had a pithy poster be 4?


...and I suppose you also have that in writing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Huh! You'd think a body builder like that, on steroids, would have a harder face. He looks like a 10-year old.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 29 (Gergiev)


----------



## brotagonist

Beginning the day with force:









Bruckner Symphony 7 Karajan Wien


----------



## millionrainbows

> Originally Posted by *Weston*:
> 
> While I like this, I'm not sure what is meant exactly. Was 1951 too recent or too long ago to expect sensitive pieces?





SeptimalTritone said:


> Arrgh... my descriptive vocabulary isn't very good. That Cage piece is very Klangfarbenistic... but very different sounding than Webern that's for sure. Therefore, it's a big development, and very contemporary for its time. I tend to throw out the meaningless word "sensitive" when I listen to heavily sound timbre-based pieces.


When were you born, Weston? Yes, I knew immediately what Septimal was struck by, that Cage was so far ahead of his time.

Uhh, 1952: Girdles, Interstate Highways unfinished, cigarette commercials, booze commercials, McCarthyism, Eisenhower, Tang, Ipana, police raids on gay bars, white/black bathrooms and drinking fountains, DDT, Jayne Mansfield, Amos 'n Andy...


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance




----------



## JACE

More music from the _Big Haydn Box_:










*Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross / Janigro, I Solisti Di Zagreb*


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance




----------



## Vaneyes

For *Kodaly* birthday (1882), and *Saint-Saens* death day (1921).

View attachment 58780


----------



## Vaneyes

A gentle reminder to our embedded video folk, please post them at *Current Listening YouTube Videos*. Links to are okay on this thread. Thanks.:tiphat:

.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html


----------



## Kivimees

Lots to enjoy on this CD:

Hortobagy - my ears can "see" the horses galloping across the puszta.


----------



## Jos

Sibelius, violinconcerto

David Oistrakh
Stockholm Festival Orchestra, Sixten Ehrling

Columbia 10", mid 50's


----------



## JACE

Jos said:


> View attachment 58782
> 
> 
> Sibelius, violinconcerto
> 
> David Oistrakh
> Stockholm Festival Orchestra, Sixten Ehrling
> 
> Columbia 10", mid 50's


I bet that sounds great.

I have Oistrakh's Sibelius VC with Ormandy/Philadelphia and Rozhdestvensky/Moscow RSO -- but not that one with Ehrling from Stockholm!


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Symphonies 5 and 6 (disc 3 I think) of Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle. Very moving.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky · Symphony No 5 · Wiener Philharmoniker · Herbert Von Karajan


----------



## brotagonist

I plan to follow with the texts in the days to come, but, for now, I am imbibing in the intoxicating atmosphere:









Webern Lieder
Christiane Oelze, Eric Schneider

[This is also known as disc 4 from the 6CD Boulez Webern Complete boxed set.]


----------



## JACE

Now listening via YouTube:










*Robert Simpson: Symphony No. 5 / Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

Thanks to the poster who recommend this music. (Can't remember the individual or the thread! Sorry!)

It's excellent!

Another one for the "to get" list.


----------



## Jos

JACE said:


> I bet that sounds great.
> 
> I have Oistrakh's Sibelius VC with Ormandy/Philadelphia and Rozhdestvensky/Moscow RSO -- but not that one with Ehrling from Stockholm!


It does, JACE ! 
Firm, yet lyrical. And a fantastic soundquality. My other renditions are of Heifetz and Ferras. 
I really should be getting me a CD-player again and check out more modern versions, not only of Sibelius. Only pre'80s recordings here atm :lol:


----------



## George O

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967): Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello, op 8

Janos Starker, cello

on Period (NYC), from 1950


----------



## JACE

Jos said:


> I really should be getting me a CD-player again and check out more modern versions, not only of Sibelius. Only pre'80s recordings here atm :lol:


As long as you have MUSIC -- old or new, digital or analog -- then all is fine...


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Now listening via YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Simpson: Symphony No. 5 / Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> Thanks to the poster who recommend this music. (Can't remember the individual or the thread! Sorry!)
> 
> It's excellent!
> 
> Another one for the "to get" list.


Simpson was a great symphonist. I hope you enjoy some of his others as well. Check out his string quartets, too--they're also worth investigating.


----------



## Bruce

I'm beginning my day with some more organ music:

Urteaga-Iturrioz (Spain, 1882-1960) - Marcha religiosa - Estaban Elizondo-Iriarte at the organ









Ives - Fugue in E-flat (Iain Quinn, organ)









This must have been one of Ives's student works. Missing is the irreverence of many of his works. Thoroughly enjoyable, nevertheless.

Rheinberger	Organ Sonata No. 3 in G, Op. 88 (Ulrick Spang-Hansson)









and Lanquetuit, Marcel	Toccata in D - Jane Parker-Smith playing the organ









Nothing earth-shattering, but a pleasant way to start the day, music-wise.


----------



## csacks

My planned russian day ended when our cloudy day became sunny and hot. So I decided to move south. Just a couple of hundred kilometers. Enjoying E, Lalo´s Symphony Espagnole, and then Saint Saens´3rd violin concerto. Both of them played by Itzhak Perlman, with Daniel Barenboim conducting the Orchestre du Paris.
An old and beloved disc, bought more than 20 years ago, while living in Edinburgh.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Johannes Brahms* - Symphony No 4, performed by the orchestra of the Bavarian Radio and Raphael Kubelik.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> View attachment 58787
> 
> 
> This must have been one of Ives's student works. Missing is the irreverence of many of his works. Thoroughly enjoyable, nevertheless.


It was. He wrote when he was 17 or so, IIRC.

But I do think there's some Ivesian zaniness in the work -- even if most performers gloss it over.

Believe it or not, Zubin Mehta's performance (of the orchestral arrangement, of course) captures the humorous aspects of the music better than anyone else's.


----------



## JACE

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Johannes Brahms* - Symphony No 4, performed by the orchestra of the Bavarian Radio and Raphael Kubelik.
> 
> View attachment 58792


SiegendesLicht, what do you think of this? I've eyed it many times.

I imagine that it would be very fine -- given the conductor and orchestra.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas
Benjamin Alard, harpsichord

Alone in the house. No lawn cutters. Dog is away at university sitting for midterms exams.

Just a man alone with his thoughts and his music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> Huh! You'd think a body builder like that, on steroids, would have a harder face. He looks like a 10-year old.


_What_?! . . . . . .


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Happy Birthday, Ludwig! I listened to your Symphony #7 tonight with Karajan/Philharmonia.


Thanks! Having with English trouble some!


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> I plan to follow with the texts in the days to come, but, for now, I am imbibing in the intoxicating atmosphere:
> 
> View attachment 58784
> 
> 
> Webern Lieder
> Christiane Oelze, Eric Schneider
> 
> [This is also known as disc 4 from the 6CD Boulez Webern Complete boxed set.]


A slight disappointment with this album: disc 4 from the Webern box has 43 tracks, about 80 minutes duration; this album has 40 tracks, about 75 minutes duration. Yet, the cover indicates 43 tracks with over 80 minutes duration and the booklet includes texts for 43 tracks!

For some reason, the 3 Avenarius Lieder of 1903-04 were skipped!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JACE said:


> SiegendesLicht, what do you think of this? I've eyed it many times.
> 
> I imagine that it would be very fine -- given the conductor and orchestra.


If you are talking about the music - I love it. If about the particular performance - I like it too, but this is the only one I have, with nothing to compare it to, so I cannot really give you an informed opinion.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Arvo Part, Fur Alina.
Hmm. I can't think of any suitable words for this.


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> Dog is away at university sitting for midterms exams.


Is that what he told you? Midterms in December? My guess is he's sitting around in the dorm drinking beer and playing video games.


----------



## fjf

Symphony 4 tonight. This fast metronome playing is electrifying!.


----------



## George O

Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953)

Symphony No. 7 (1938-9)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Raymond Leppard

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1975


----------



## ptr

*Pomp & Pipes* (Reference Recordings)







-








Paul Riedo, organ;Dallas Wind Symphony u. Frederick Fennell

*Three Centuries Of Organ Music At Notre Dame De Paris* (Naive)







-








Olivier Latry, organ

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist

I'm missing the Webern Avenarius Lieder  but I suppose I'll live :lol: I'm also missing my old Dorothy Dorow LPs and they're far too expensive to replace.

Just a little sample:

Webern 5 Canons Op 16 Dorothy Dorow, Reinbert de Leeuw / Schoenberg Enselmble


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
Pieter Wispelwey, baroque cello

Another fine HIP performance.

However the recording was made so close to the cello, it occasionally sounds like suites for cello and bongo drum obbligato.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Actually he wanted me to open it while we were together, as we wouldn't be seeing each other this Christmas. I will be over on your side of the pond, albeit at the other side of the country.


_Quod vide_ post #19404.

_;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The special pleading of Super Models-- I know all the tricks, Greg. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> I can just see you convalescing on the beach getting a tan while listening to_ L'incoronazione di Poppea_.
> 
> <Clink. Clink.>
> 
> Cheers.


Which is exactly what he hoped


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Well, Im giving it another go right now.
> I do agree about the Lushka strings. When it first started i remember thinking "ooo nice!" For me though the pace in the first movement means it seems that sections are coming in slightly late which can have an isolative effect. sometimes i feel myself leaning towards the speakers or glancing at the CD player thinking "Well? where is it!" Purely subjective I suppose.
> I'm onto the 'Il tempo largo' now which is more together. Yep this is more like it. Very dreamy...
> Last movement starting, hmm...Anyhow....more tea Vicar?
> 
> I am very used to the Anthony Collins 4th though and its perhaps colouring my judgement


I don't know this Karajan 4th, but I absolutely love his 1960s DG version with the Berlin Phil, probably more than any other.


----------



## maestro267

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 2 in D major
Philadelphia Orchestra/Muti

*Beethoven*: Triple Concerto
Oistrakh (violin), Rostropovich (cello), Richter (piano)/Berlin PO/Karajan


----------



## SilverSurfer

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58799
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
> Pieter Wispelwey, baroque cello
> 
> Another fine HIP performance.
> 
> However the recording was made so close to the cello, it occasionally sounds like suites for cello and bongo drum obbligato.


You're right! Annoying "drums" can be heard here:

http://pieterwispelwey.com


----------



## Bas

I was listening to a Haydn / Eugen Jochum playlist in the bus whilst more sleeping than awake and then when I was about to arrive home the finale of no. 95 and the first movement of no. 98 kicked in and I am now, more aware and more awake relistening those in an orchestra of the 18th century / Bruggen rendition (that I seem to prefer, esp. considering sound):


----------



## JACE

Prompted by another thread -- via Spotify:










*Brahms: Symphony No. 2 / Bruno Walter, NYPO*


----------



## Guest

Prompted by TC (specifically Alypius) and Spotify:
Ligeti
Etudes, books 1 and 2.


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58799
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
> Pieter Wispelwey, baroque cello
> 
> Another fine HIP performance.
> 
> However the recording was made so close to the cello, it occasionally sounds like suites for cello and bongo drum obbligato.


Is this his first or second version, the one I have (not listened to it for a while) ain't recorded that close (possible the earlier one), different cover then from the one You show..

/ptr


----------



## Morimur

*Stravinsky: The Flood; Abraham and Isaac; Variations; Requiem Canticles...*










_Stravinsky: The Flood; Abraham and Isaac; Variations; Requiem Canticles / Wuorinen: A Reliquary for Igor Stravinsky_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Erwin Schulhoff
Pieces (5) for String Quartet (1923)

Anton Webern
Langsamer Satz for String Quartet, M 78 (1905)

Jaan Raats
Concerto for Strings, Op. 16

Peteris Vasks 
Quartet for Strings no 4*
Prezioso String Quartet [Estonian Record Productions, 2012]

I wanted to like this, I really did, but I've never heard such a limp version of Webern's Langsamer Satz as this. Webern as elevator music, anyone? This made me suspicious of the other works I was hearing, although actually the Schulhoff pieces didn't come off too badly.

My first hearing of the Raats and Vasks pieces.


----------



## JACE

Continuing my English symphony-a-thon with more Bax:










*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 2; Nympholept / Bryden Thomson, London PO*

This is really good.


----------



## Badinerie

The first time I listened to this Opera I didnt care much for it. Even for its most famous aria. now a mere thirty years later I'm rather enjoying it!










Gobbi, mon dieu! Callas, Mama Mia! Di Stefano, Wow dude!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/52; Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata in A Major, Op. 2 No. 2; W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata in D Major, K. 311 (Rafał Blechacz).









A great performer, imo - very fresh, sparkling and well-thought out playing.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

D'Indy's String Quartet no.2 - Joachim Quartet


----------



## Jos

Brahms, violinsonatas 1, 2 and 3
Josef Suk and Julius Katchen.

Decca 1967.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Let the unending procession of Puccini never end. . . well, for the next twenty minutes or so; and then its on to other treasures. . . like _Swan Lake_ _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ said:


> on the radio:
> 
> D'Indy's String Quartet no.2 - Joachim Quartet


That hotel in Belgium on the cover . . . what's it called again?-- I love it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Beethoven conducted by Leibowitz. Starting at no. 1. This is as old school as I'm willing to get with Beethoven interpretations!


Number 2 and maybe number 3 next! At 12 minutes something, this is the shortest amount of time you'll ever hear the first movemment of the eroica in!


----------



## hpowders

Jos said:


> View attachment 58805
> 
> 
> Brahms, violinsonatas 1, 2 and 3
> Josef Suk and Julius Katchen.
> 
> Decca 1967.


This recording is as definitive for the Brahms violin/piano sonatas as is possible. Gloriously fine!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Debussy*: Orchestral Music, w. OSM/Dutoit (rec.1988 - '94), BPO/Abbado (rec.1998/9).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> The first time I listened to this Opera I didnt care much for it. Even for its most famous aria. now a mere thirty years later I'm rather enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gobbi, mon dieu! Callas, Mama Mia! Di Stefano, Wow dude!


Amazing what a difference a great performance can make.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Amazing what a difference a great performance can make.


Santa Maria- there is no substitute.

_AH-men. _
_
;D_


----------



## hpowders

SilverSurfer said:


> You're right! Annoying "drums" can be heard here:
> 
> http://pieterwispelwey.com


He's a very fine cellist. I just wish the mikes were placed a bit further away from his instrument. The clatter gets to be very distracting. It really does sound like he has a bongo accompaniment.


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> That hotel in Belgium on the cover . . . what's it called again?-- I love it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hôtel_Tassel

playing now, on the radio:










Busoni's Violin Concerto - Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin, John Storgårds, cond.


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> View attachment 58796
> 
> 
> Symphony 4 tonight. This fast metronome playing is electrifying!.


Let me know how you like his Pastoral. Get your running shoes on!


----------



## SixFootScowl

This arrived today. What a wonderful Messiah production. This follows the London debut performance and is very different sounding in many places from the standard Messiah we all are used to. Additionally the singers are fantastic, well of course, Elly Ameling. But the bass is wonderful too, very deep and very clear. Tenor and alto very good also. Am only about half way into my first listen.


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Is this his first or second version, the one I have (not listened to it for a while) ain't recorded that close (possible the earlier one), different cover then from the one You show..
> 
> /ptr


January, 1998. Probably his remake. It's clickity clack all the way. One would think after recording a suite or two, the engineer would have deduced that the mikes were too close.


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> Embedded (You Tube and other) videos don't help, either. Even just to load a single page with those videos makes it difficult to load and scroll a single page. My preference would be for linking to, not embedding, videos.


I agree. Such pages can be monsters!


----------



## fjf

Brahms tonight.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Starting to delve more into La Divina's live recordings.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Mendelssohn's Symphony No.1 - Vladimir Ashkenazy, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR PERCUSSION
*Anders Koppel, Fuzzy, Per Nørgård, Andy Pape, Minoru Miki*
Safri Duo_ (Morton Friis, Uffe Savery)_

Chandos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Saariaho
String Quartet No. 1 "Nymphea"*
Meta4 [Ondine, 2013]









*
La Monte Young
Five Small Pieces for String Quartet*
Arditti String Quartet [Nonesuch, 1989]










*
Schulhoff
Pieces (5) for String Quartet*
Kocian Quartet [Praga Digitals, 2004]


----------



## Autocrat

Autocrat said:


> View attachment 58725
> from Spotify.
> 
> AWESOME introduction to Messiaen, six CDs worth of bliss and power.


Still listening...


----------



## SixFootScowl

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Starting to delve more into La Divina's live recordings.


Ah yes. I have that CD playing right now. Lovely cover photograph.


----------



## Albert7

Got a chance to hear my oldest mono instrumental recording of Beethoven String Quartet No. 15 and 16 (disc 3) as played by the Busch Quartet. Very lyrical and emotionally laden despite the sound quality. A must hear.


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Number 2 and maybe number 3 next! At 12 minutes something, this is the shortest amount of time you'll ever hear the first movemment of the eroica in!


Both Rene and Hermann are speed merchants for Eroica (comparisons below). Rene has the better band. Interesting to note, RPO helped Hermann with his magnificent LvB 8 (rec.1954).:tiphat:

VSOO/Scherchen (1958) TT 43:52: 1. 14:35; 2. 13:25; 3. 5:30; 4. 10:22.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gZ6xdKVKncE#t=6

RPO/Leibowitz (1961) TT 42:48: 1. 12:43; 2. 14:12; 3. 5:12; 4. 10:41.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HDlg1NI1Lrs#t=18

Note: The Leibowitz YT is from a good CD remastering, whereas the Scherchen YT comes from a Westminster LP. Better sounding remasterings followed for its reincarnations, the best IMO being for Universal CDs, and Archiphon LP.

The Leibowitz TT is from the Naxos CD reissue.
The Scherchen TT is from Archiphon LP Pure reissue.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 FULL / Martha Argerich, piano - Charles Dutoit, conductor


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Fibich's Othello - Marek Stilec, cond.


----------



## JACE

On the way home from work:








*Elgar: Cello Concerto (Jacqueline du Pré); Sea Pictures (Janet Baker) / Sir John Barbirolli, LSO*

Now:








*Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 6 / Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg SO*


----------



## Guest

I'll have to give this disc a few more spins before I can fully assess it, but I do like it. He writes relatively tuneful melodies (think a darker Barber/Respighi--even Rachmaninoff vibe) with some moderate dissonance, often based on Gregorian chant, and rather busy layered textures. I think it would greatly benefit from a less distant recording perspective.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## brotagonist

Leoš Janáček Taras Bulba Rafael Kubelík Bayerisches RSO


----------



## bejart

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf (1735-1792): Piano Concerto No.1 in G Major

Berliner Barock Compagney -- Christine Schornscheim, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Khatia Buniatishvili plays Grieg's Piano Concerto


----------



## brotagonist

This made me laugh :lol:

Ravel Sad Birds
Piano Roll

Thanks to aleazk :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Haydn's String Quartet Op.4 No.6 - Angeles String Quartet


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms - Piano Concerto No.2, Op.83, Khatia Buniatishvili (full) .


----------



## D Smith

I feel like I'm doing double duty with this CD, for both the Composer of the Month and the String Quartets thread. Some fine performances by the Sorrel Quartet of Schubert.


----------



## Itullian

D Smith said:


> I feel like I'm doing double duty with this CD, for both the Composer of the Month and the String Quartets thread. Some fine performances by the Sorrel Quartet of Schubert.


Their Shosty set is good too.


----------



## opus55

Chopin waltzes and impromptus
Bartok string quartets


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Purcell's King Arthur, act five - William Christie, cond.


----------



## Itullian

I think its classic.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight it's Kirchner - Piano Trio (1954)









Which also includes a fine interpretation of Kirchner's First Piano Sonata. I'm not all that wild about Kircher's chamber music unless it has a piano in it. He seemed to be at his best writing for piano.

And Alfred Hill (Australian 1869-1960) - String Quartet No. 8 in A









I believe someone recently praised Hill's music in this thread, prompting me to give this a try. It is indeed good! Quartet No. 8 is written in the Romantic style; I can hear influences of Dvorak, Brahms and perhaps Tchaikovsky in this work.


----------



## SONNET CLV

On December 16th? What else but Beethoven!

Specifically, as of right at this moment, the Symphony No. 1 in C as performed by Simon Rattle and the Wiener Philharmoniker, from the EMI box set:









Rattle has a way with these symphonies, bringing out details in the orchestration that seem to elude most other recordings. I find the Rattle Beethoven Symphonies revelatory. (The Eighth in the box set proves astonishing!)


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Larry Pruden's String Trio - Donald Armstrong, violin, Vyvyan Yendoll, viola, Farquhar Wilkinson, cello


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Clarinet Quartet in E Flat, Op.21, No.1

Consortium Classicum: Dieter Klocker, clarinet -- Andreas Krecher, violin -- Christiane Horr, viola -- Martin Menking, cello


----------



## KenOC

I'm very happy it's Ludwig's birthday! But right now, instead of the Grand Moghul, I'm listening to Haydn's #98, Jochum. Altogether a more civilized, controlled fellow. On the radio.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

As was recommended on the 'Depressive Classical Music' thread, I am listening to the second movement of Schnittke's Piano Quintet.


----------



## starthrower

First time in 30 years listening to a different recording of Symphonie Fantastique. I've had a copy of Maazel's Telarc CD since '84. This one is a 2 CD Japanese import.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I've probably recommended this before, but I'm listening to Samuel Barber's choral transcription of his _Adagio for Strings_, set to the words of the _Agnus Dei_.
I love this performance. There is a fascinating point where one soprano seems to sing a semitone higher than written and then slide down to the written note. It's beautiful. 
The Adagio for Strings translates so well into a choral work. The climax is nearly heart-stopping, and the high soprano solo near the start is beautifully haunting.


----------



## Balthazar

Stephen Hough plays *Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 1* with Litton and Dallas;

Alexandre Tharaud plays *Scarlatti's Sonatas* all on his own;

Joshua Bell plays *Bloch's Baal Shem* with Zinman and Baltimore;

Rattle conducts Berlin in *Ravel's L'Enfant et les sortilèges* with Kožená, Massis, Koch, Van Dam, et al.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Liszt: _Sonata in B Minor_

I just got this in the mail today.

I have I don't know how many copies of the Liszt _Piano Sonata in B Minor_--- off the top of my head?-- Berman, Argerich, both the thirties and sixties Horowitzes, the Melodiya Pletnev, others as well--- but the May 18, 1965 Carnegie Hall recital of Richter's just blows doors on_ all of them_ (yes, including the thirties Horowitz).

The passion, the athleticism, the controlled tone, the captivating bird's eye view he has of the work as a logically-integrated whole--- is just unapproachable.

The sound on this DSD/SACD/hybrid cd is remarkably good, considering the only other incarnation of it which I've heard, the Music & Arts version of the performance, has much more distortion in the climaxes and the piano sounds more distant.

I've already played the sonata two times in a row tonight.

Absolute _sine qua non_ cd for Richter fans.

Highest recommendation for artistry of the highest order.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Svjatoslav Richter*

CD 27 *HAYDN* Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
*CHOPIN* Ballade No.3
*DEBUSSY *Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5
*PROKOFIEV* Sonata No.8


----------



## Weston

MoonlightSonata said:


> I've probably recommended this before, but I'm listening to Samuel Barber's choral transcription of his _Adagio for Strings_, set to the words of the _Agnus Dei_.
> I love this performance. There is a fascinating point where one soprano seems to sing a semitone higher than written and then slide down to the written note. It's beautiful.
> The Adagio for Strings translates so well into a choral work. The climax is nearly heart-stopping, and the high soprano solo near the start is beautifully haunting.


Woh. I'd love to hear that!


----------



## Weston

millionrainbows said:


> When were you born, Weston? Yes, I knew immediately what Septimal was struck by, that Cage was so far ahead of his time.
> 
> Uhh, 1952: Girdles, Interstate Highways unfinished, cigarette commercials, booze commercials, McCarthyism, Eisenhower, Tang, Ipana, police raids on gay bars, white/black bathrooms and drinking fountains, DDT, Jayne Mansfield, Amos 'n Andy...


I was born a mere five years after this composition (Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra). I just wanted to make sure I understood ST's perspective as I was curious about the piece, not having heard it before. I find Cage hit and miss, which may just be another term for experimental. I like much of his work a great deal, but a small percentage doesn't gel for me. But then a small percentage of Beethoven doesn't gel for me either.

I don't by the way think 1951 could have been as barbaric as all that. I'm sure there were many forward thinking people. Even my dad for example would not let us have the big box of Crayola crayons until he had opened it and peeled away the "flesh" label on the color we now call peach. I also imagine the people fifty years hence will look back on the present as that barbaric time of GMOs, the Kardashians, corporate greed, and police juvenile democide.

We can agree it's a great piece regardless.


----------



## Bruce

MoonlightSonata said:


> As was recommended on the 'Depressive Classical Music' thread, I am listening to the second movement of Schnittke's Piano Quintet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole quintet is quite beautiful. I believe it was written in memory of his mother, who had recently died when Schnittke wrote the quintet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I'm sure there were many forward thinking people. Even my dad for example would not let us have the big box of Crayola crayons until he had opened it and peeled away the "flesh" label on the color we now call peach.


That's awesome. What did you as kids think of him doing this?


----------



## Bruce

Even though it's late, I'm unable to sleep, and am therefore making good use of the time by listening to:

*Bretón *- Cuatro piezas españolas performed by the LOM Piano Trio,
*Rochberg *- String Quartet No. 1 performed by the Concord String Quartet,
*Piston *- String Quartet No 4 performed by the Portland String Quartet

- and -

*Carter *- Cello Sonata performed by Paul Jacobs and Joel Krosnick

Chamber music won't wake the rest of the family. At least is less likely to than, say, Götterdämmerung.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Bruce said:


> MoonlightSonata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As was recommended on the 'Depressive Classical Music' thread, I am listening to the second movement of Schnittke's Piano Quintet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole quintet is quite beautiful. I believe it was written in memory of his mother, who had recently died when Schnittke wrote the quintet.
> 
> 
> 
> I just listened to this piece for the first time a couple of days back, the Barbican Piano Trio with Jan Peter Schmolck, violin, and James Boyd, viola, the performance on the ASV label (CD QS 6251).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so impressed I reprised the listening and repeated the entire piece.
> 
> The Piano Quintet (1972-6) is coupled on this disc with the Piano Trio (1992). Both works are "must hears", but the Quintet is especially moving.
> 
> The thing that most strikes me about Schnittke is that he always offers a surprise. You never quite know what you'll be getting with each new piece of music. If the First Symphony is the only Schnittke you've ever heard, you haven't heard Schnittke at all. And there is nothing else out there like that First Symphony! But Schnittke is definitely unique as a composer -- perhaps laying claim to being the most interesting composer of the 20th century.
Click to expand...


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> That's awesome. What did you as kids think of him doing this?


We knew what the color was called of course because my dad wasn't exactly hiding it, but certainly the act itself was symbolic and must have had a big impact on us. I think it was more effective than if he had tried to censor the name entirely and keep us in the dark about it, as those who want to censor books, etc. might have done. Savvy fellow, my dad.


----------



## brotagonist

It's not like I haven't heard these before, but I think I'm finally getting to the number of listens to do some good 









SQ Opp 95, 127, 133

Just yesterday, it really sank in, how much these differ from the ones before.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Duchess Elisabeth _à outrance._


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Barenboim*

Concertos 21 and 27 playing


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Violin Concerto, Isabelle Faust. A fine one, on the radio.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Boulez this time conducting Berio. As I'm unfamiliar with Berio's music apart from the Sequenzas it's rather revelatory to hear him compose for more than one instrument at a time! :lol:










Oh man! I cracked up when the speaker said "Thank you Mr. Boulez" at the end of the third movement!

This just has to be an essential recording for anyone who is getting into 20th century music.


----------



## starthrower

I finally bought Berio's Sequenzas on Naxos. Looking forward to getting into it. I have his vocal work Coro, and the Boulez orchestra disc on Sony.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> I finally bought Berio's Sequenzas on Naxos. Looking forward to getting into it. I have his vocal work Coro, and the Boulez orchestra disc on Sony.


Who is the guitarist on the Naxos set?


----------



## Bruce

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Boulez this time conducting Berio. As I'm unfamiliar with Berio's music apart from the Sequenzas it's rather revelatory to hear him compose for more than one instrument at a time! :lol:
> 
> Oh man! I cracked up when the speaker said "Thank you Mr. Boulez" at the end of the third movement!
> 
> This just has to be an essential recording for anyone who is getting into 20th century music.


We must be subject to the same muse tonight. It's now 2:30 am, and I'm still wide awake. I've chosen 2 monuments of 20th century composition, one of which is the *Berio Sinfonia*--same recording. Each time I hear this, I like it more. This is truly a remarkable work!

After that, it's *Feldman - Rothko Chapel*.

I'm surprised I never took the time to listen to this before. I'd heard some of Feldman's other works, and found them not to my taste. But Rothko Chapel is a hauntingly beautiful work. I really like it a lot. The recording I chose was on the AEON label, with Jonathan Nott conducting the Basler Madrigalistenc and the Collegium Novum Zürich. Great recording, but I can't compare it to anything else.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Duchess Elisabeth _à outrance._


Oh...Bless me father for I have sinned ect ! Its been some time since I listened to Her Glowingshinyness. I will have to make time when we get home from our last christmas shopping trip today....I'll probably need it!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not much one for Christmas music (well I'm not much one for Christmas actually) but this is something of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Itullian

GregMitchell said:


> I'm not much one for Christmas music (well I'm not much one for Christmas actually) but this is something of a guilty pleasure.


I need to get that one. I love Christmas.


----------



## DavidA

I've a Hyperion disc of Christmas music from parish churches around England. Some great arrangements!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini arias : Julia Jezhneva *


----------



## Kivimees

Malcolm Arnold + Flute + Final grades submitted = A winning combination


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

the most beautiful piano music ever written


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in A minor for Recorder, Viola, Strings & B.c. (Pinchas Zukerman; Michala Petri; Layton James; Peter Howard; Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra).

Concerto in F Major for Recorder, Bassoon, Strings & B.c. (Iona Brown; Michala Petri; Klaus Thunemann; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields).

Concerto in F minor for Oboe, Strings & B.c. (Heinz Holliger).

Concerto in E-Flat Major for 2 Horns, Strings & B.c. (Hermann Baumann, Timothy Brown).









What a great disc - I still can't understand how anyone could call Telemann's music 'superficial' - there are moments here where he is at least as great as Bach or Handel, imo.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bach > Telemann > Handel


----------



## beetzart

Mehul, Symphony in G minor, wow!


----------



## BartokPizz

Takacs Quartet et alia
Schubert, String Quartet D.887 and Notturno for piano trio


----------



## csacks

Starting with Aaron Copland conducting his Appalachian Suite, played by Boston Symphony Orchestra. Then, The Tender Land.


----------



## bejart

Jan Zach (1699-1773): Sinfonie in B Major

Wolfgang Kohlhaussen leading the Kammerorchester Fonte de Musica


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bach > Telemann > Handel


Meh, Telemann is my favourite out of the 3.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *: triple concerto and *Brahms * double concerto


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from foggy Albany! All composers from the Classical period last night and this morning.









Got started with the Opus 64 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet played on period instruments.









An instant arrival via the magic of the internet and Amazon's 'Auto Rip' service. Purchased this after hearing much gushing about it here in this very thread. Anne-Sophie Mutter plays (and conducts!) the complete Mozart Violin Concertos along with the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 where she was joined by Yuri Bashmet on viola.









Lastly, an old favorite. Some Karajan style Beethoven. Symphonies No. 5 & 6 with Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Boulez this time conducting Berio. As I'm unfamiliar with Berio's music apart from the Sequenzas it's rather revelatory to hear him compose for more than one instrument at a time! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! I cracked up when the speaker said "Thank you Mr. Boulez" at the end of the third movement!
> 
> This just has to be an essential recording for anyone who is getting into 20th century music.


The New Swingle Singers do Berio? My mind is blown. Okay, I've stepped into an alternate universe again haven't I? That's always so disorienting. Next you'll be telling me someone like Frank Zappa wrote classical music. Ha!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the. . . the. . . currently. . . . . . 'rainy climes' of Southern California. :/

Anne Sophie is getting me back on the sunny-side-up track though. _;D _


----------



## BartokPizz

*Schubert
String Quintet in C
Raphael Ensemble*


----------



## jim prideaux

big day round these parts-after nearly seven weeks and numerous e mail enquiries Atterberg complete symphonies as performed by Rasilainen and the Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt has arrived-starting with 1st and 4th-unless my ears deceive me this CPO recording is 'top quality' and the apparently 'provincial' German orchestra knows a thing or two.......


1st ends with a 4th movement which as an adagio-just what I wanted and imagined from Kurt-now have two Swedish heroes with the name Kurt-Atterberg and Wallander!

bit premature-adagio evolves into an 'allegro emergico'-tuneful and rhythmically propulsive!


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections...on LPs_

*Penderecki - "Christmas Symphony" [aka Symphony #2] (Kasprzyk/Muza)
Tomasi - Divertissement pastoral (Jouineau/DGG)*


----------



## csacks

Marschallin Blair said:


> Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the. . . the. . . currently. . . . . . 'rainy climes' of Southern California. :/
> 
> Anne Sophie is getting me back on the sunny-side-up track though. _;D _


Ups, I thought she was Angelina Jolie


----------



## JACE

*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 "From the New World" / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*









*Bruckner: Symphony No. 6; Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (Christa Ludwig) / Klemperer, Philharmonia O & New Philharmonia O*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> Ups, I thought she was Angelina Jolie


Angelina has her occasional 'on' day. _;D_


----------



## Skilmarilion

Marschallin Blair said:


> ...
> Anne Sophie is getting me back on the sunny-side-up track though. _;D _


She's a babe. She's what -- in her fifties now? She's still *en fuego*. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith, lute

Naïve


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Arabella Steinbacher - Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Skilmarilion said:


> She's a babe. She's what -- in her fifties now? She's still *en fuego*. :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Pierre Boulez (1925- ): Trois sonates pour piano

Claude Helffer, piano Steinway

on Astrée (France), from 1980


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I still like Abbado's earlier CSO _Tempest_ better for its searing drama, but this is lovely as well.


----------



## starthrower

Trying to enjoy this, but I might be too much of a heathen?

Durufle's Requiem, among other works.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance




----------



## Orfeo

*Benjamin Frankel*
Violin Concerto "In memory of the six million."
Viola Concerto.
Serenata Concertante for Piano Trio & Orchestra(*).
-Ulf Hoelscher, violin.
-Brett Dean, viola.
-Stephen Emmerson (piano), Alan Smith (violin), David Lale (cello)*.
-The Queensland Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

In terra pax.

More Christmas music as I pack to go to sunny Florida.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, et al., Christmas Vespers*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart/ Boïeldieu /Handel .*
Harp concertos 
*Robles / Ellis *


----------



## Pugg

GregMitchell said:


>





GregMitchell said:


> More Christmas music as I pack to go to sunny Florida.


Can't go wrong with this one:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Bruckner 7 Karajan Wien

Did this yesterday morning; doing it again this morning.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nielsen*: Violin Concerto, w. Lin/Swedish RSO/Salonen (rec.1988); Symphonies 1 - 3, w. SFS/Blonstedt (rec.1988/9).

View attachment 58893


----------



## hpowders

csacks said:


> Starting with Aaron Copland conducting his Appalachian Suite, played by Boston Symphony Orchestra. Then, The Tender Land.
> View attachment 58883


Nice, but if you haven't, please listen to Bernstein/NY Philharmonic in Appalachian Spring.


----------



## csacks

hpowders said:


> Nice, but if you haven't, please listen to Bernstein/NY Philharmonic in Appalachian Spring.


I haven´t, but thanks for the suggestion. I will look for it.


----------



## Balthazar

Stephen Hough plays *Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2 *with Litton and Dallas;

Musica Antiqua Köln plays *Biber's Harmonia Artificiosa*.

Dmitri Hvorostovsky sings songs by *Tchaikovsky* and *Rachmaninoff*. One of his first recordings, this collection of dark, brooding, inimitably Russian songs is perfectly suited to his voice.


----------



## Albert7

Just finished up disc one (Symphonies 1 and 3) for Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle... His 3rd symphony is recorded beautifully and very moving.


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to Horowitz's recording of his favorite Beethoven sonatas. Been on this Beethoven kick.









Guys you gotta listen to this compendium.


----------



## millionrainbows

L'orgue et la danse; Herve Desarbre, Grand-Orgue de la Madeleine; works by Bret, Houbart, Ravel, Cholley, Prokofiev, Khatchatourian, Kasparov, Laprida, Vercken, Nin-Culmell, Rota, and Chostakovitch. (Mandala)

Not your typical "churchy" organ offering. All sorts of stuff going on here: carnival-sounding, bouncy tunes, plenty of varied forms and approaches. Fun fun fun! A good one for holiday listening.

Khatchatourian's Sabre Dance is a gas!


----------



## Bruce

starthrower said:


> Trying to enjoy this, but I might be too much of a heathen?
> 
> Durufle's Requiem, among other works.


Nah, I don't think so. I don't care much for it either.


----------



## Bruce

Schubert seems relatively popular on TC today. I'm joining in with:

Piano Quintet in A, D.667 
Octet in F, D803









Beautiful works, beautifully performed by the Melos Ensemble, and excellently recorded.


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart/ Boïeldieu /Handel .*
> Harp concertos
> *Robles / Ellis *


Wow! I haven't heard *Boïeldieu*'s Harp Concerto since about 1975. As I recall, it's an extremely beautiful work. Certainly listening to this will improve you in every way.


----------



## Morimur

*Messiaen Edition (18 CD)*


----------



## Badinerie

Touch of the Offenbach's to blow away the dirt of the city! Complete Ballet.









I couldnt find a picture on the net so I had to Phonecam it!

Yi Yipping and kicking my legs as I type!


----------



## George O

Popular Music from the Time of Henry VIII (circa early 16th century)

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/sag5444.htm

The Hilliard Ensemble with members of The New London Consort

on Saga (London), from 1977


----------



## millionrainbows

Weston said:


> ...I just wanted to make sure I understood ST's perspective as I was curious about the piece, not having heard it before. I find Cage hit and miss, which may just be another term for experimental. I like much of his work a great deal, but a small percentage doesn't gel for me.


Please try to contain your enthusiasm.



Weston said:


> ...I don't by the way think 1951 could have been as barbaric as all that. I'm sure there were many forward thinking people.


Yes, including John Cage, who was way ahead of the game, is my point.



Weston said:


> Even my dad for example would not let us have the big box of Crayola crayons until he had opened it and peeled away the "flesh" label on the color we now call peach.


I'm going to leave your family out of this.



Weston said:


> ...I also imagine the people fifty years hence will look back on the present as that barbaric time of GMOs, the Kardashians, corporate greed, and police juvenile democide.


And John Cage is still as relevant and innovative today as he ever was; and apparently still just a disturbing to "controlled" thinkers who are repelled by "randomness" (hit and miss).

We can agree it's a great piece regardless.[/QUOTE] Yeppir.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ok, that's enough of Christmas for one year. Time for something a little more decadent. Welitsch's scorching 1944 recording of the closing scene from *Salome* with Lovro von Matacic conducting.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> Ok, that's enough of Christmas for one year. Time for something a little more decadent. Welitsch's scorching 1944 recording of the closing scene from *Salome* with Lovro von Matacic conducting.


I have that one on LP its a corker right enough. The 52 Reiner New york set is not to shoddy either!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
Pieter Wispelwey, baroque cello

Locked myself in my listening room and went through these performances for the third time and was able to block out the extraneous noises and what I heard here was deep, profound, serious music making of the highest order.
One of the best HIP performances of the Bach Cello Suites one can ever hope to hear.


----------



## brotagonist

Badinerie said:


> Yi Yipping and kicking my legs as I type!


Phonecam it, please!


----------



## Badinerie

You'll pardon me, but I think this forum isnt quite ready for the sight of my Faux French Futterwacken!


----------



## millionrainbows

The Passion of the Christ (Score): Original motion picture soundtrack. Interesting, drony, ethnic, ancient, lots of good primitive flute sounds. Middle-Eastern sounding scales. Atmospheric, moody.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## pmsummer

UNACCOMPANIED CELLO SUITES, NOS. 1, 2, & 5
_Performed on Double Bass_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Edgar Meyer; double bass

Sony Classics


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Complete Symphonies, Orchestral Works / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*
Disc 5
- Scènes Historiques 
- Rakastava (The Lover)
- Symphony No. 6


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä

Hauntingly beautiful performance of this majestic symphony.
One of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Coffee and Kiri. . . and Tchaikovsky too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


>


That is scary. Hehe.


----------



## Guest

Schnittke
Viola Concerto
London Symphony Orchestra
Yuri Bashmet, viola.

I knew this cat would be up my alley.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

millionrainbows said:


>


Girl gets the like, don't know what music she's playing though .


----------



## hpowders

pmsummer said:


> UNACCOMPANIED CELLO SUITES, NOS. 1, 2, & 5
> _Performed on Double Bass_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Edgar Meyer; double bass
> 
> Sony Classics


I read good things about this performance but I don't know if I'm ready for a double bass version. Could be a fine test for my subwoofer, though. Time to check how many doubloons I have left to spend.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> That is scary. Hehe.


You're not in Kansas anymore, Dorothy. _;D
_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Anton Bruckner, Symphony No. 3 in D minor (Roger Norrington; The London Classical Players).


----------



## Mahlerian

Only got through the first part of it before I got interrupted. I'll finish later.

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Rattle









I thought Rattle's first movement was pretty good; he flounders a bit in the passage right before the recapitulation, but that is a difficult bit to get right. The second movement, on the other hand, I felt he distorted considerably. The second theme, marked "a little bit faster", is taken as a presto, so when it speeds up, it keeps getting faster and faster and feels rushed. In the abstract, I'm sure someone could pull this off, but Rattle doesn't. The whole recording also abounds in exaggerated ritardandi, usually beginning several bars before they are notated.


----------



## aleazk




----------



## JACE

More SIBELIUS:










*Sibelius: Complete Symphonies, Orchestral Works / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*
Disc 1	
- Finlandia
- Karelia Suite
- Pohjola's Daughter
- Valse Triste
- Lemminkäinen Suite: The Swan of Tuonela & Lemminkäinen's Return


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand*; lute and direction
with instrumental and vocal ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nielsen*: Symphonies 4 & 5, w. SFS/Blomstedt (rec.1987); Symphony 6, w. Danish NSO/Schonwandt (rec.2000).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58913
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
> Pieter Wispelwey, baroque cello
> 
> Locked myself in my listening room and went through these performances for the third time and was able to block out the extraneous noises and what I heard here was deep, profound, serious music making of the highest order.
> One of the best HIP performances of the Bach Cello Suites one can ever hope to hear.


So you finally "got" it!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stravinsky ballets: the Rite, Petrushka, and Firebird.
I can't believe I ever hated Stravinsky's music, it's so powerful.


----------



## csacks

Just to clear my head a little, Mike Oldfield´s Music of the Spheres. It can be only serious music!!!
To be honest, I like it very much


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> So you finally "got" it!


I had to train myself to block out the bongo drum. He's excellent, no doubt about it.

Next thing to train myself to block out: "Get off your a$$ and take out the damn trash!"


----------



## Albert7

Finally taking a break from the Beethoven Horowitz disc to peruse this disc which was "recommended" on the controversial thread.









I am not expecting much from this disc. I have St. John's other album Re: Bach which is mostly novelty. But this should be an interesting listen.


----------



## Bruce

This evening I'm going with an all-Beethoven program:

Piano Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 2, No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor, Op. 49, No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106

There are all performed by Daniel Barenboim.









I'm really pleased with this set. The only criticism I have with Barenboim (which sometimes applies to his conducting, too) is that he often takes slow movements a bit too slowly for me. This is especially apparent in the B-flat sonata; I feel the adagio loses its structure in this recording. Otherwise, the recordings are gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> Finally taking a break from the Beethoven Horowitz disc to peruse this disc which was "recommended" on the controversial thread.
> 
> View attachment 58926
> 
> 
> I am not expecting much from this disc. I have St. John's other album Re: Bach which is mostly novelty. But this should be an interesting listen.


Then you won't disappointed! Once one gets beyond the "daring" cover (and I'm always suspicious of "artists" who use such covers), you'll find precious little music making. Stick with Milstein, Grimiaux, Kremer, et al. Oddly enough, none of them posed in the nude for their covers.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sibelius*: String Quartets (Vols. 1 - 3, 1885 - 1922), w. Tempera Qt. (rec.2004).


----------



## George O

I like St. John's cover. I like this one too:










It certainly is better than yet another photo of Barenboim.


----------



## fjf

Schubert night.


----------



## Vaneyes

*R. Strauss*: Songs, w. Schafer/BPO/Abbado (rec.1997); *Schubert*: Winterreise, w. Quasthoff & Spencer (rec.1998).


----------



## fjf

George O said:


> I like St. John's cover. I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is better than yet another photo of Barenboim.


I agree!! The old Daniel is not too sexy!! )


----------



## Manxfeeder

albertfallickwang said:


> Finally taking a break from the Beethoven Horowitz disc to peruse this disc which was "recommended" on the controversial thread.
> 
> View attachment 58926
> 
> 
> I am not expecting much from this disc. I have St. John's other album Re: Bach which is mostly novelty. But this should be an interesting listen.


If you're distracted by the cover, here she is in a less svelte mode:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*

I'm finally getting these. It took a few times. I was getting worried.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia & Symphony No. 5*
Robert Spano: Atlanta Symphony Orchestra

A great disc and great program, two rich orchestral works bookended by related choral pieces written 400 years apart.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
String Quartet in A minor Op. 41/1*
Quatuor Ysaÿe [Ysaye Records, 2011, rec. 2004]

This is an extremely good performance, reminds me of the old QI LP










*Schumann
String Quartet in F Op. 41/2*
Hagen Quartett [DG, 1996]

I wasn't impressed by this. I wasn't quite sure if it was performance or recording, but things sounded muddled. I thought there were some intonation as well as timing issues in some places.










*Schumann
String Quartet in A Op. 41/3*
Eroica Quartet [HM, 2000]

Played with fierce enjoyment, there is some great music-making going on on this disc!


----------



## Guest

With this combination of musicians, one could hardly go wrong! The sound is great, too.


----------



## pmsummer

LA SCALA: CONCERT 03 03 03
*Ludovico Einaudi*
Ludovico Einaudi; piano

Sony Classical


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> I like St. John's cover. I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is better than yet another photo of Barenboim.


Musicians who 'hold back' always tend to be disappointing.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

John Cage- Four for string quartet (1989)
Kristian Ireland- Clearing for string quartet (2007) -> this piece is freaking awesome. Piercing and ethereal.
Sachiko M- 2808200 for electronics (2010)
Ana-Maria Avram- Chiaroscuro for two bass clarinets and computer sounds (2011)


----------



## D Smith

I listened to the 3 Schumann String Quartets today performed wonderfully by the Eroica Quartet. I really like how this group plays together and will be searching out more of their CD's.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Sudbin (rec.2006), Alexeev (rec.2008 - '11), MAH (rec.1995).








View attachment 58932


----------



## Weston

I'm trying so hard to get into Scriabin piano, but no luck yet. ^ I've even avoided the amazing bargain of the Maria Lettberg set because I just haven't found a rhythm in there anywhere. Maybe someday.

I love his orchestral works though. I wonder why the huge difference.


----------



## Bruce

Weston said:


> I'm trying so hard to get into Scriabin piano, but no luck yet. ^


Way back when, I started with his Etude in C# minor, Op. 2, No. 1, his Etudes, Op. 8, and his first and third piano sonati. These are fairly easy to get into, especially when listening for the influences of Chopin. It took me a while to appreciate his later works.


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> I like St. John's cover. I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is better than yet another photo of Barenboim.


Wow. Now, _those _are some nice busts.


----------



## Josh

One of a dozen CDs I picked up earlier this week while treasure hunting for classical music at local thrift stores. Beautiful, lyrical pieces on this disc.


----------



## Weston

May Saint-Saens forgive me for using some of his chamber works as dinner music.

*Saint-Saens: String Quartet In E Minor, Op. 112*
Equinox String Quartet










Some of these notes soar seemingly into dog whistle range. It's a nice effect.

*Saint-Saens: Morceau de concert, for horn & orchestra in F major, Op. 94 (horn and piano arrangment)*
Banff Camerata










Fine performance / mediocre composition for Saint-Saens I'm afraid. Perhaps strings were more his metier.
*

Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in Em, Op. 92 *
Joachim Trio










A clearly complex convoluted composition having highly hummable highlights.


----------



## aleazk

brotagonist said:


> This made me laugh :lol:
> 
> Ravel Sad Birds
> Piano Roll
> 
> Thanks to aleazk :tiphat:




But I was being serious there! I do think that piece is melancholic!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very cool very exciting music. I need to check out more from this composer. Boulez is one of the conductors on this recording.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CONSORT SETTS FOR 5 & 6 VIOLS AND ORGAN
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson, organ

Virgin Veritas


----------



## BillT

Vaneyes said:


> *Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Sudbin (rec.2006), Alexeev (rec.2008 - '11), MAH (rec.1995).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58932


I heard a great concert of Scriabin performed by Garrick Ohlsson and week or so ago. how is it possible for a person to play all this at a sitting -- without sheet music?

Prelude Op. 11
Four Etudes
Desir
Fragilite
Piano Sonatas # 1 - 7

Unbelievable!

I like Scriabin a lot more live than I do on record.

- Bill


----------



## Itullian

BillT said:


> I heard a great concert of Scriabin performed by Garrick Ohlsson and week or so ago. how is it possible for a person to play all this at a sitting -- without sheet music?
> 
> Prelude Op. 11
> Four Etudes
> Desir
> Fragilite
> Piano Sonatas # 1 - 7
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> I like Scriabin a lot more live than I do on record.
> 
> - Bill


Ohlsson is a great pianist.


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely wonderful.........


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Very cool very exciting music. I need to check out more from this composer. Boulez is one of the conductors on this recording.


Have you heard this disc? It's very powerful and has great SACD sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 9 and 21.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you heard this disc? It's very powerful and has great SACD sound.


I haven't. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Cosmos

Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in f minor, "Christmas Concerto"





Heard this on the radio earlier today and wanted to look it up more about this composer


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I'm trying so hard to get into Scriabin piano, but no luck yet. ^ I've even avoided the amazing bargain of the Maria Lettberg set because I just haven't found a rhythm in there anywhere. Maybe someday.
> 
> I love his orchestral works though. I wonder why the huge difference.


Maybe Yuja can help.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nHO4Ucw9zL4#t=17


----------



## JACE

Weston said:


> I'm trying so hard to get into Scriabin piano, but no luck yet. ^ I've even avoided the amazing bargain of the Maria Lettberg set because I just haven't found a rhythm in there anywhere. Maybe someday.


My pathway into Scriabin's music was Vladimir Ashkenazy's recording of the sonatas. I think he brings a certain clarity to the music that other pianists sometimes obscure.

If you'd like a sampling, here's the opening movement of Ashkenazy's recording of the Third Sonata:


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this crispy morning with : *Richter*

*SCHUMANN *Waldszenen;Blumenstück;Nachtstücke;March, op.76/2;Concert Studies on Caprices by Paganini, op.10/4-6;Novelette, op.21/1;
6 Fantasiestücke, op.12;Novelette, op.21/1;Toccata, op.7;


----------



## JACE

Tonight, during a long drive, I listened to Eugen Jochum and the LSO perform Beethoven's Ninth Symphony. The soloists: Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, soprano; Julia Hamari, mezzo-soprano; Stuart Burrows, tenor; Robert Holl, bass.










Holy Cow!!!!!! This is a MASSIVE, VITAL, AWESOME reading. The "Ode to Joy" gave me that tingling-scalp, hair-standing-on-end feeling! No joke! 

Ain't music grand!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Toscanini's first movement of his 1939 NBC Symphony Orchestra Beethoven's Second Symphony is pure incandescence. Unbelievably hard-charging and heroic. More often than not my clear first choice when listening to this symphony.









Stokowski's 1927 Philadelphia_ Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ is. . . is. . . I don't know, perhaps the Genesis 1:1 of music. Absolutely tremendous performance in every way. The Philadelphia strings are off the charts.










Rattle's Birmingham_ Oceanides_ is actually quite good. _Sehr gut. _


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> Tonight, during a long drive, I listened to Eugen Jochum and the LSO perform Beethoven's Ninth Symphony. The soloists: Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, soprano; Julia Hamari, mezzo-soprano; Stuart Burrows, tenor; Robert Holl, bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Cow!!!!!! This is a MASSIVE, VITAL, AWESOME reading. The "Ode to Joy" gave me that tingling-scalp, hair-standing-on-end feeling! No joke!
> 
> Ain't music grand!


Yup. Jochum was a great one.
That's a great box.


----------



## starthrower

Stockhausen-Gruppen/Punkte


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 58940
> 
> 
> Toscanini's first movement of his 1939 NBC Symphony Orchestra Beethoven's Second Symphony is pure incandescence. Unbelievably hard-charging and heroic. More often than not my clear first choice when listening to this symphony.
> 
> View attachment 58941
> 
> 
> Stokowski's 1927 Philadelphia_ Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ is. . . is. . . I don't know, perhaps the Genesis 1:1 of music. Absolutely tremendous performance in every way. The Philadelphia strings are off the charts.


MB, I always thought Grammofono 2000 CDs were "sketchy" -- with poor sound compared to other labels that specialize in vintage recordings. Are you happy with the sound on those two CDs?


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 58940
> 
> 
> Toscanini's first movement of his 1939 NBC Symphony Orchestra Beethoven's Second Symphony is pure incandescence. Unbelievably hard-charging and heroic. More often than not my clear first choice when listening to this symphony.
> 
> View attachment 58941
> 
> 
> Stokowski's 1927 Philadelphia_ Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ is. . . is. . . I don't know, perhaps the Genesis 1:1 of music. Absolutely tremendous performance in every way. The Philadelphia strings are off the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattle's Birmingham_ Oceanides_ is actually quite good. _Sehr gut. _


I have a Toscanini set from 1952 and the performance is electric just compromised by the sound


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, I always thought Grammofono 2000 CDs were "sketchy" -- with poor sound compared to other labels that specialize in vintage recordings. Are you happy with the sound on those two CDs?


Oh no, quite the contrary with me: I went out of my way to get the Grammofono 2000's because of the great sound _vis-a-vis _other recordings I've heard. Ward Marston, the sound engineer in charge of the refurbishments, was blind and reportedly had quite an ear for timbral nuance. A team of engineers of course helped him with the dials in the laboratory-- but he made the determinations as to how the recordings were to be restored.

Some Grammofono 2000 undertakings are better than others, certainly-- given the limitations of the original source material. But some are quite good sounding; in fact outstanding for the time. The Berlioz on the cd above sounds amazing for something recorded in 1927. I have a Rosa Ponselle cd of acoustical recordings from the 1920's that sounds extraordinarily good as well: you cannot tell that the music was taken off of 78's; the treble isn't shrill or distorted for the most part; the hiss is cut way down, and the timbre isn't brittle sounding (as compared with other transfers of course).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> I have a Toscanini set from 1952 and the performance is electric just compromised by the sound


Yeah, I agree--- but I still like the '39 run better.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Another Birtwistle by Boulez. It would be amazing to see the score for these pieces!


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven from Jochum (via Spotify):










*Beethoven: Violin Concerto / Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Eugen Jochum, BPO*

Schneiderhan sounds awful darn good here.


----------



## Josh

The cantata is great as an appetizer, but when I'm really hungry I want a four-course meal.


----------



## starthrower

Damn! If only this girl could have lived a full life and realized her potential.


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> Damn! If only this girl could have lived a full life and realized her potential.


So true............


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some Christmas spirit.
*Luciano Pavarotti : O Holy Night*

​


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's stereo 1960s Sibelius 2 and 5. The second is a little subdued for my taste (I prefer something like Ashkenazy in this symphony) but the 5th is thrilling. I might even prefer it to his DG Berlin Phil version.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Composer of the month listening....*
Ablinger! A composer I've not heard the music of until now. I'm enjoying this! Klangforum Wien are one of the best new music orchestras around and are performing three of his works on this disc which I'm listening to on Spotify:










So far I'm still on the first piece, it's much slower paced than the Birtwistle I was listening to earlier in terms of the rate of change but this may be influenced on me by the use of a persistent pitch class which has been repeating in various instruments for more than five minutes. The other instruments create some really dense but exciting ensemble colours/textures. I'm very glad Ablinger was one of the first recommendations in the "Composer of the month" series!


----------



## SilverSurfer

His version may not be top, but the cover is...


----------



## BartokPizz

Current Listening: final episode of the _Serial_ podcast.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More music for the *composer of the month* series:










An interesting program of music here, ordered in the CD actually with the Haydn in the middle. A Mendelssohn overture I've neever heard of, a Sturm und Drang Haydn symphony followed by a *Schubert* symphony which I love and adore. Volkov seems like a good conductor from what I am hearing of the Mendelssohn at the moment. Later in the night I think I'll listen to Schubert's Quintet.......

Just curious about the conductor so I looked him up. He was quite young (26) when he made this recording in 2002!

Ha, he has a beard now








And his Schubert is wonderful!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Anton Bruckner, Symphony No. 4 in E-Flat Major, 'Romantic' (Georg Tintner; Royal Scottish National Orchestra).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland */ Hugette Tourangeau / Luciano Pavarotti 
*Richard Bonynge* conducting in his own special style.:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Anton Bruckner, Symphony No. 4 in E-Flat Major, 'Romantic' (Georg Tintner; Royal Scottish National Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 58948


I've been really curious about Tintner's Bruckner, and all his work as a conductor really. What do you think of this?

I'm currently listening to more Schubert:


----------



## Jeff W

A double shot of 'B's and of 'S's for me last night!









Firstly some Beethoven. Symphonies No. 4 & 5. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.









Next, Stravinsky and 'The Rite of Spring'. Yoel Levi led the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra.









Back to a 'B' with Brahms. Symphonies No. 2 & 4. Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.









Finishing up with my last 'S'. Camille Saint-Saens and Piano Concertos No. 3 & 5. Pascal Roge played the solo piano while Charles Dutoit led the London Philharmonic Orchestra in No. 3 and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in No. 5.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Nothing like Boulez on the planet! Boulez is awesome!


----------



## JACE

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / David Oistrakh (soloist & conductor), Wiener Symphoniker









Strauss: Burleske / Rudolf Serkin, Ormandy, Philadelphia O


----------



## George O

Jeno Hubay (1858-1937): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op 99

H. W. Ernst (1812-1865): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op 23

Eugene Ysaye (1858-1931): Chant d'Hiver for Violin and Orchestra

Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg / Louis de Froment
Aaron Rosand, violin

on Candide (NYC), from 1972

from Wikipedia: In October 2009, Rosand sold his 1741 Guarneri del Gesù violin (previously owned by Paul Kochanski) to a Russian businessman for around US$10 million. This was believed to be the highest price ever paid for a violin, and Rosand donated $1.5 million to the Curtis Institute of Music.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Jeno Hubay (1858-1937): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op 99
> 
> H. W. Ernst (1812-1865): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op 23
> 
> Eugene Ysaye (1858-1931): Chant d'Hiver for Violin and Orchestra
> 
> Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg / Louis de Froment
> Aaron Rosand, violin
> 
> on *Candide* (NYC), from 1972


George -- Do you know whether Candide a sub-label of Vox? Or was it an independent?



George O said:


> from Wikipedia: In October 2009, Rosand sold his 1741 Guarneri del Gesù violin (previously owned by Paul Kochanski) to a Russian businessman for around US$10 million. This was believed to be the highest price ever paid for a violin, and Rosand donated $1.5 million to the Curtis Institute of Music.


Wow!

I wonder if the Russian businessman has given the Guarneri to a professional violinist so it can be played regularly. An instrument that extraordinary should be played and heard often.


----------



## Orfeo

*Of Life, Love, and Ecstasy*


*Maurice Ravel*
Symphonie Chorégraphique in three parts "Daphnis et Chloé."
-The Berlin Philharmonic & Radio Choir/Pierre Boulez.

*Nikolai Tcherepnin* 
Ballet "Narcisse et Echo."
-The Residentie Orchestra The Hague & The Hague Chamber Choir/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Vladimir Dukelsky (Vernon Duke)*
Ballet "Zéphyr et Flore."
-The Residentie Orchestra The Hague/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Mikhail Nosyrev*
Ballet in two acts "The Song of Triumphant Love."
-Olga Kondina (voice), Aniko Giladze (violin), Ludmila Frolkova (harp).
-The Voronezh State Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Verbitsky.

*Gavriil Popov*
Suite from "Komsomol is the Chief of Electrification"(*).
Symphony no. V in A major "Pastoral"(**).
-Rimma Glushkova & Alexander Polyakov (vocal soloists).*
-The Moscow Radio & Television Symphony/Edvard Chivzhel.*
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Gurgen Karapetian.**

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony "Spring Fire."
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley.


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> George -- Do you know whether Candide a sub-label of Vox? Or was it an independent?


Yes, it was a subsidiary of Vox. Vox was started by a descendant of Mendelssohn!



JACE said:


> Wow!
> 
> I wonder if the Russian businessman has given the Guarneri to a professional violinist so it can be played regularly. An instrument that extraordinary should be played and heard often.


Experts are well aware of the idea that it is better for the violin to be played rather than locked in a glass display case, so I think it's pretty likely if the buyer wants to have his investment appreciate (and appreciated).


----------



## D Smith

More Composer of the Month listening today: Schubert Symphonies 1 & 2 performed by Karajan/Berlin. Personally I find these recordings a bit too heavy. Early Schubert is better with a lighter touch in my opinion. But still enjoyable.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SilverSurfer

Just listened, by suggestion of CoaG, and trying to figure out his parents' face :


----------



## SilverSurfer

schigolch said:


>


I also have that Cd, a "raritie" in Scelsi's discography, and conducted by one of my heroes of the Belgian Wave, conductor of Ensemble Musiques Nouvelles since many year, Mr. Dessy :clap:


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections...on LPs_

*Humperdinck - Overture to "Hansel & Gretel" (Klemperer/Angel)
F. Taylor - Adagio & Finale from "Toy Symphony" (Lewenthal/Seraphim)
Herbert - March of the Toys from "Babes in Toyland" (Ormandy/Columbia)
Cornelius - Weihnachtslieder, Op. 8 (Lehmann/MHS)
Meyerbeer/Lambert - Les Patineurs (Martinon/London STS)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Piano concerto no 2
*Ashkenazy/ Haitink*


----------



## opus55

I watched Met Live HD rebroadcast of Die Meistersinger last night at a local movie theater. It was six hours long including two intermissions and I gotta say I enjoyed every minute of it. There were only five people in the theater but *no one* left early.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm an Alkan newbie, and as there has been some mention of him of late I thought I'd dip in. After a good browse I decided to get these Ronald Smith recordings together for less than a tenner as I wanted all twelve of the op. 39 etudes in one hit, not just the seven that make up Concerto and Symphony. I've listened to them twice now and smiling both at the music's beauty and its dazzling brilliance - I can certainly see myself buying more Alkan before too long.

Apologies for the second image being so tiny - I couldn't source a larger one.


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven. HIP this time. Gardiner's _Eroica_ with the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique:










I dig it.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Rattle









I went back to the beginning and listened through the whole thing, start to finish. Good thing I did, because I was able to enjoy the first movement again before continuing on to the rest of it. The rest of it is where I feel Rattle's interpretation completely falls apart. In addition to the absurdly fast tempo for the waltz sections in the second movement, the whole third movement feels perfunctory, making a lot of noise but little impact. The finale has its moments and it's not too slow, but so many important details are completely distorted or glossed over and it doesn't cohere as a movement under Rattle's baton. Completely inexplicably, he lops whole beats off of the pauses near the end, destroying the delicate balance of Mahler's score.


----------



## aleazk

SilverSurfer said:


> Just listened, by suggestion of CoaG, and trying to figure out his parents' face :


----------



## DaveS

Kirsten Flagstad, Hans Knappertbusch, VPO *Wagner* Wesendonk Lieder
Kirsten Flagstad, Sir Adrian Boult, VPO *Mahler* Kindertotenlieder, Lieder eines fahrenden Geselle


----------



## millionrainbows

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741). Late Violin Concertos; Premier Recording. Giuliano Carmignola, baroque violin; Venice Baroque Orchestra.

This is the most unusual Vivaldi I've ever heard. Spikier, more contrasts, more harmonic daring. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest

Berman, Guilini, and Liszt--what's not to love?


----------



## millionrainbows

Pugg said:


> ​
> Starting this crispy morning with : *Richter*
> 
> *SCHUMANN *Waldszenen;Blumenstück;Nachtstücke;March, op.76/2;Concert Studies on Caprices by Paganini, op.10/4-6;Novelette, op.21/1;
> 6 Fantasiestücke, op.12;Novelette, op.21/1;Toccata, op.7;


..........Showoff!


----------



## BartokPizz

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 9
> Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Rattle
> 
> I went back to the beginning and listened through the whole thing, start to finish. Good thing I did, because I was able to enjoy the first movement again before continuing on to the rest of it. The rest of it is where I feel Rattle's interpretation completely falls apart. In addition to the absurdly fast tempo for the waltz sections in the second movement, the whole third movement feels perfunctory, making a lot of noise but little impact. The finale has its moments and it's not too slow, but so many important details are completely distorted or glossed over and it doesn't cohere as a movement under Rattle's baton. Completely inexplicably, he lops whole beats off of the pauses near the end, destroying the delicate balance of Mahler's score.


Thanks for listening, Mahlerian. I feel like I gave you homework and you didn't like it. Sorry! I don't hear the third movement as perfunctory at all, and I think the performance of the final movement here is one of the most overwhelming I know. Interesting that my favorite Mahler 9, and even more emotionally devastating in its last movement, is also with the BPO, under Bernstein's baton. It has led me to think that the BPO owns this symphony. (That said, Karajan: BPO I find too restrained.)

What Ninth in your opinion does the best job of not "destroying the delicate balance of Mahler's score"?

I've heard the following:

Bernstein: NYPhil
Bernstein: BPO
Walter: Vienna
Solti: LSO
Rattle: BPO
Boulez: Chicago
Abbado: VPO
Karajan: BPO (studio version)
MTT: SFSO
Dudamel: LAPO
Abravnel: Utah

Plus a really fine live broadcast of Alan Gilbert conducting the NYPhil.

I streamed Barbirolli's once upon a time but have no recollection of it. Due for another listen.


----------



## JACE

Our composer of the month as performed by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli:










*Schubert: Piano Sonata No.4 in A minor, D.537*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, 'Waldstein' (Alfred Brendel).


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> Berman, Guilini, and Liszt--what's not to love?


I have that CD on order right now, as part of this set:










It's in the mail, winging its way toward my house.


----------



## George O

BartokPizz said:


> What Ninth in your opinion does the best job of not "destroying the delicate balance of Mahler's score"?
> 
> I've heard the following:
> 
> Bernstein: NYPhil
> Bernstein: BPO
> Walter: Vienna
> Solti: LSO
> Rattle: BPO
> Boulez: Chicago
> Abbado: VPO
> Karajan: BPO (studio version)
> MTT: SFSO
> Dudamel: LAPO
> 
> Plus a really fine live broadcast of Alan Gilbert conducting the NYPhil.
> 
> I streamed Barbirolli's once upon a time but have no recollection of it. Due for another listen.


If I may answer: Horenstein. He recorded the 9th several times.










Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 9 in D minor

Vienna Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein

2-LP set in 78 type album on Vox (NYC), from 1952


----------



## csacks

Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe are playing Schubert´s 9th. I use to listen to Norrington´s version (with old instruments), and this is much better. Better tempo, better sound quality. I like this one, just to make it clear if it is not yet clear enough.


----------



## millionrainbows

Henry Cowell: Piano Music (Smithsonian Folkways). Recorded in 1963, 20 pieces played by the composer, with comments.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> If I may answer: Horenstein. He recorded the 9th several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 9 in D minor
> 
> Vienna Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein
> 
> 2-LP set in 78 type album on Vox (NYC), from 1952


As ever, George, you have the COOLEST album cover pics.

I have Horenstein's Vox M9 on CD -- but I've never seen that Grim-Reaper-Playing-the-Lyre cover before. On 78 RPM discs, no less!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Melnikov (rec.2006), Amoyel (rec.2005), Mustonen (rec.2011).


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> As ever, George, you have the COOLEST album cover pics.
> 
> I have Horenstein's Vox M9 on CD -- but I've never seen that Grim-Reaper-Playing-the-Lyre cover before. On 78 RPM discs, no less!


Thank you, JACE. They are 33s, just at a transition time, so the company continued to use the 78 type album to package them in, you know, one with a wide spine.


----------



## JACE

More Schubert piano sonatas:










*Schubert: Piano Sonatas No.19 In C Minor, D.958 and No. 20 in A, D.959 / Maurizio Pollini*

I really like that striking cover image.


----------



## George O

This live Mahler 9 from 1966 is wonderful. Released in 2001 on 2 CDs, along with Kindertotenlieder from 1967.


----------



## Mahlerian

BartokPizz said:


> Thanks for listening, Mahlerian. I feel like I gave you homework and you didn't like it. Sorry! I don't hear the third movement as perfunctory at all, and I think the performance of the final movement here is one of the most overwhelming I know. Interesting that my favorite Mahler 9, and even more emotionally devastating in its last movement, is also with the BPO, under Bernstein's baton. It has led me to think that the BPO owns this symphony. (That said, Karajan: BPO I find too restrained.)
> 
> What Ninth in your opinion does the best job of not "destroying the delicate balance of Mahler's score"?


I wish I were able to get out of this recording what you do, and I'm of the opinion that whatever approach communicates the music best for a given listener is a good one for them.

I've never liked Karajan's Mahler. It sounds wrong and very unidiomatic to me, especially his Sixth (which is my favorite Mahler symphony). His Bruckner and Sibelius are excellent, though.

Walter/Vienna (naturally!), Bernstein/Vienna, Abbado/Lucerne, Haitink/Concertgebouw, and yes, I really enjoy Boulez/Chicago and find it emotionally moving (tastes vary widely). I heard one on the radio a little while ago from the Boston Symphony, but I forget who was conducting. I wish we had a good quality Tennstedt live version available, because I feel he was the conductor who understood Mahler better than any other.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Cello Suites
Yo-Yo Ma

This second version by the great cellist is simply sensational.
His six sarabande performances, which are the very heart of this magnificent music, are the most moving I have ever heard.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Thank you, JACE. They are 33s, just at a transition time, so the company continued to use the 78 type album to package them in, you know, one with a wide spine.


Ah, I see. Very interesting. I didn't know that had been done.


----------



## DaveS

Hovhaness Mysterious Mountain, Symphony #2. Fritz Reiner, CSO


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's* Cantata BWV 219 "Behold, the Lion has triumphed"

For the Feast of St Michael and All Angels

Wolfgang Helbich, cond

* now attributed to Telemann: Hamburg, 1723


----------



## BartokPizz

Dvorak, American Quartet
Simon Bolivar Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

Just realized, re Scriabin album cover shots (#19710)...that Amoyel looks like Miles O'Brien of CNN, and Mustonen, KD Lang. Don't know 'bout Melnikov. Anyone?


----------



## Balthazar

Stephen Hough plays *Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 3* with Litton and Dallas;

Anne-Sophie Mutter plays *Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1* with Karajan and Berlin;

Diego Fasolis leads I Barocchisti in *Vivaldi's Farnace* with Max Emanuel Cenčić, Ruxandra Donose, and Mary Ellen Nesi.


----------



## csacks

Still with Abbado conducting the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, now playing Schubert´s Rosamund. D.797
Sparkling


----------



## DavidA

Pollini - Hammerklavier Sonata (Beethoven)

The pkaying has to be heard to be believed especially in the fugue! Stupendous technique!


----------



## DavidA

JACE said:


> More Schubert piano sonatas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schubert: Piano Sonatas No.19 In C Minor, D.958 and No. 20 in A, D.959 / Maurizio Pollini*
> 
> I really like that striking cover image.


I have the set of the late sonatas. Great pkaying!


----------



## Badinerie

I went back to this cd and just went through it all on the headphones and vanished into a floaty dreamy kind of place..










Then followed it with her lovelyness....Four last songs anyway.


----------



## Guest

Despite being an SACD, don't expect audiophile sound: that format merely prevents the sound, which varies from awful to pretty good, from deteriorating further! If, however, you want to sit there with your jaw hanging open and chills running up and down your body, then this is the disc for your! Richter's playing is beyond intense in the dramatic passages, and so incredibly delicate in the quiet parts. His finger accuracy is staggering, too, considering the difficulty of the pieces and that these are live performances. Many thanks to Marschallin Blair for the recommendation.


----------



## George O

Romances and Elegies for Viola and Piano

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Lachrymae, op 48

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958): Romance

Elliott Carter (1908-2012): Elegy

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936): Elegie, op 44

Franz Liszt (1811-1886): Romance oubliée

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967): Adagio

Henri Vieuxtemps (1820-1881): Elegie, op 30

Kim Kashkashian, viola
Robert Levin, piano

on ECM (West Germany), from 1986


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: *Garden Rain* for brass ensemble; *Le Son Calligraphié* for string octet*; *Hika* for violin and piano; *Folios* for guitar; *Distance* for oboe and sho; *Voice* for flute; *Stanza II* for harp and tape; *Eucalypts 1* for oboe, flute, harp and strings+; Eucalypts 2 for oboe, flute, and harp
Philip Jones Brass Ensemble
Ida Kavafian, violin
Peter Serkin, piano
Kiyoshi Shomura, guitar
Heinz Holliger, oboe
Aurele Nicolet, flute
Ursula Holliger, harp
*Hiroshi Wakasugi, cond.
+Jurg Wittenbacher, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

Kontrapunctus said:


> Despite being an SACD, don't expect audiophile sound: that format merely prevents the sound, which varies from awful to pretty good, from deteriorating further!*
> 
> If, however, you want to sit there with your jaw hanging open and chills running up and down your body, then this is the disc for your! Richter's playing is beyond intense in the dramatic passages, and so incredibly delicate in the quiet parts. His finger accuracy is staggering, too, considering the difficulty of the pieces and that these are live performances. Many thanks to Marschallin Blair for the recommendation.**


*Yes I know. I have a few Pentatone SACD's too and other types. I didnt buy any of them on purpose really, just for the contents and that was all they had. Some I didnt even notice till I got them home heh! Just like the Quad Lp's I brought home in the 70's...

** I'll have a look at that one ta, but after Christmas now. Im Skint! Our Marsha is always forwarding some interesting suggestions on this forum...


----------



## Bruce

DavidA said:


> Pollini - Hammerklavier Sonata (Beethoven)
> 
> The pkaying has to be heard to be believed especially in the fugue! Stupendous technique!


I agree, I've never heard anyone play this quite as strikingly as Pollini.


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> Just realized, re Scriabin album cover shots (#19710)...that Amoyel looks like Miles O'Brien of CNN, and Mustonen, KD Lang. Don't know 'bout Melnikov. Anyone?


Dudley Moore perhaps?


----------



## Bruce

D Smith said:


> More Composer of the Month listening today: Schubert Symphonies 1 & 2 performed by Karajan/Berlin. Personally I find these recordings a bit too heavy. Early Schubert is better with a lighter touch in my opinion. But still enjoyable.


These are the recordings I have. I fell in love with the way Karajan conducts the 1st symphony, and prefer it to the other versions I've heard, especially the third movement. Other conductors seem to favor the trumpet over the strings, which I think drowns out the melody of the strings. (Though I must also admit I have not heard a whole lot of other versions.)


----------



## BartokPizz

Been listening to several Mahler 9s tonight that are new to me. Most have left me underwhelmed (eg the recent Haitink recording) but this one is something special. Incredibly taut with vivid and transparent orchestral playing, especially in Movement 3, which often becomes a hot mess: the clarity of texture reminds me of a Boulez recording. The big climax in the final movement is properlydevastating.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Honegger - The 3 Quartets for Strings
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, H. 15
String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
String Quartet No. 3 in E major, H. 114*
Erato Quartet [Aura Music, 2000]










*Honegger
String Quartet No. 2 in D, H. 103*
Dvořák Quartet [Supraphon, 1963]










A classic account of #2, and a fine modern reading of Honegger's string quartets.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
András Schiff, piano

This recording did nothing for me and I love the keyboard partitas.

Trevor Pinnock demonstrates what's missing here.


----------



## Bruce

Being a little short of time to night, I'm listening to two works:

Medtner - Zwei Märchen, Op. 8 (played by Hamelin)









and his Piano Quintet in C (played by Igor Golovschin and probably members of the Moscow Symphony Orchestra)









That jaunty theme from the last movement of the quintet can be awfully sticky in one's mind, leading one to believe it has an overly-prominent place. However, there's a great deal of other music as well.


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59004
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
> András Schiff, piano
> 
> This recording did nothing for me and I love the keyboard partitas.
> 
> Trevor Pinnock demonstrates what's missing here.


How about his first recording?


----------



## Albert7

Just got this awesome gem:









Can't wait to encode for my iPod and listen to it later on tonight . I heard the Elgar concerto already but I am curious about how Sea Pictures is going to turn out.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
To beguile the time,
Look like the time. Bear welcome in your eye,
Your hand, your tongue. Look like the innocent flower,
But be the serpent under it. _

No one does it better. _;D_


----------



## Itullian

Old school Itullian checking in.........


----------



## Autocrat

Exceptional Rach Symph2.


----------



## pmsummer

6 SONATE A DUE HAUTBOIS ET BASSON
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Paul Dombrecht, Danny Bond, Richte Van Der Meer, Marcel Ponseele, Robert Kohnen, Chiara Banchini, Ku Ebbinge

Accent


----------



## brotagonist

Ravel : Pavane, À la manière, Sonatine, Miroirs, Ma Mère l'Oye*, Habanera*, Jeux d'eau
Philippe Entremont, *avec Dennis Lee

I was thinking that this had to be Debussy, when it turned out to be Ravel. There is something about this French music that is starting to grow on me.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4 - LaSalle Quartet* - via Spotify

I'm thinking this will be my next purchase. I never see Schoenberg recordings at Half-Price Books, so Amazon it will have to be.










*Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 - Alfred Brendel, Marriner* - From my CD collection


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> How about his first recording?


Never heard it. I bet it's better. The older Schiff tends to speed up Bach. He adds some nice embellishments on repeated sections, but it all seems too glib to me. I like his older WTC better than his newer version for similar reasons.


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Nothing like Boulez on the planet! Boulez is awesome!


I am beginning to agree with you. I was scared off for so long by nothing but rumors of how "difficult" he is without really giving it a try. But now I see if if it's difficult, it's wonderfully so.


----------



## Weston

If I think of these as French pastries, will I be able to stick with a diet?

*Roussel: Suite in F major, Op. 33*
Stephane Deneve / Royal Scottish National Orchestra










I enjoyed the contrast between light and fluffy and ranting raging. This seems a very capricious work that goes by all too quickly. It's a bit of a stretch to think of three short sections as a suite. Perhaps _une suite petite_. The second movement is very mysterious and beckoning at times.

*Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin (arr. Diamond)*
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony










Rich and subtle flavors indeed.

*Berlioz: King Lear Overture, Op. 4*
Yoav Talmi / San Diego Symphony Orchestra










I think Berlioz should not be evaluated on the strength of the Symphonie Fantastique alone. I find his other works much more to my taste. I've never quite understood why.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> Just got this awesome gem:
> 
> View attachment 59008
> 
> 
> Can't wait to encode for my iPod and listen to it later on tonight . I heard the Elgar concerto already but I am curious about how Sea Pictures is going to turn out.


Sadly just found out that this used disc is scratched pretty badly so I have to return it tomorrow. I probably will end up downloading this album from iTunes instead.


----------



## brotagonist

Grieg Symphony, In Autumn, Norwegian Romance (Norwegian Melody with Variations), Funeral March
Järvi/Gothenburg

I was hesitant to endorse this when I first heard it, but the Symphony, written when Grieg was only 20, is very enjoyable. It is a highly crafted work in the German Romantic tradition, after Brahms, Liszt.... In Autumn is well known, but I feel the Symphony overshadows it. The Norwegian Romance is a mature work of considerable interest, the second of the two major highlights of the album. The Funeral March, laden with sadness, is very moving. This is unlikely to make me a die-hard Griegophile, but it is fine music.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Haydn. The Symphony No. 96, "Surprise". Pierre Monteux conducting the Vienna Philharmonic in a 1959 stereo recording that is Disc 1 in the DECCA: WIENER PHILHARMONIKER "THE ORCHESTRAL EDITION" mega box set (65 discs), which I just received in the mail today.









I'm immediately impressed by the brilliance of the sound of this music. Richness, fullness, clarity of detail. And who'd have thought Monteux would be such a master with Haydn?

I look forward to many more _surprises_ in this box set.


----------



## Pugg

​
From my *Pierre Monteux* box

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 60 in B-Flat
*Schumann*: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, op. 120


----------



## JACE

Arrived today:










*Lazar Berman: The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*

I've been listening to Berman's Liszt all evening -- the piano concertos with Giulini & the Wiener Symphoniker and the _Années de pèlerinage_.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful stuff............]


----------



## starthrower

Piano Sonatas 5-10.


----------



## Josh

New CD release by The Paragon Ragtime Orchestra. Superbly performed and recorded. 52-page booklet filled with informative liner notes. A real treat, and if you aren't a fan of ragtime music (I'm not), don't be turned off by the orchestra's name; the music is mostly rooted in the realm of the Romantic.

Samples: http://paragonragtime.com/store/movie-music/


----------



## Dave Whitmore

A DVORAK PIANO QUINTET No. 2 Op. 81 COMPLETE ILYA ITIN et al


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Being Boulez, I'm expecting a crystal-clear, faithful to the score, absolutely perfect interpretation! And so far it's been exactly that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Weston said:


> I am beginning to agree with you. I was scared off for so long by nothing but rumors of how "difficult" he is without really giving it a try. But now I see if if it's difficult, it's wonderfully so.


I bet he a very difficult personality though :lol:


----------



## Josh

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Being Boulez, I'm expecting a crystal-clear, faithful to the score, absolutely perfect interpretation! And so far it's been exactly that.


I'm not familiar with that recording, but I just want to say how much I dig the cover art of many of those old DG releases. It's so much more appealing than a photograph of an old geezer's face.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tomas Netopil - Dvorak "Zlatý Kolovrat" op. 109 (The Golden Spinning-wheel)


----------



## Josh




----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky : Oedipus Rex.*
Norman/ Schreier/ Ozawa


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Josh said:


> I'm not familiar with that recording, but I just want to say how much I dig the cover art of many of those old DG releases. It's so much more appealing than a photograph of an old geezer's face.


Here's what I just put on. Dreadful cover art!


----------



## Josh

Egads! Comboveriffic.

P.S. One more post and I get to add an avatar and edit my profile and junk. Yeeeaah, baby.


----------



## Tristan

*R. Strauss* - Ein Alpensinfonie, Op. 64









I love this box set--has all the R. Strauss tone poems. Still not sure which one is my favorite, but Alpine Symphony might be it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Josh said:


> Egads! Comboveriffic.
> 
> P.S. One more post and I get to add an avatar and edit my profile and junk. Yeeeaah, baby.


Haha! 25 more posts and I've made 8000


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sorry for the huge size, this is the first one which came up with the same cover as the one I own










This is definitely a change of pace from what I'm used to! Mostly the recordings I listen to clock in at an hour or just under that. This one is one hour and 16 and a half minutes long! I do love HIP Beethoven with fast tempos and smallish orchestras, but I find that slower and grander and very 20th century/romanticised interpretations do just as good a job at making terrific music for what they are. I really love this symphony especially for its finale, which isn't very popular among other TCers according to polls strangely enough. I'm looking forward to something massive here!

Edit: now that it's over, the only thing I can really complain about this recording is the absolutely horrible string section. They don't sound together at all and there are countless intonation problems it seems. Other than that, it seems to be a perfectly fine interpretation.


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach : The Tales Of Hofmann.*
*Beverly Sills* / Treigle / Burrows, Julius Rudel Conducting.


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky - Boulez Conducts Stravinsky (6 CD)*


----------



## csacks

Morimur said:


>


Love it, Boulez and Dorati are my favorite conductors for Stravinsky.

Enjoying Haydn´s 47 Symphony "The Palindrome", played by RSO Ljubiana conducted by Anton Nanut. Unknown conductor and orchestra. A very pleasant discovery


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My preferred "slow" conductor is Celibidache. He makes magic out of slow tempos like no other conductor can.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









I started off with piano sonatas by Mozart last night. K. 46d and 46e and the Sonatas No. 1 through 4 (K. 279 - 282). Christoph Eschenbach played the piano.









Moved over to Haydn's piano sonatas next. Jeno Jando played Sonatas No. 59, 60, 61 & 62.









Beethoven next. Sonatas No. 1, 2 & 3 from the Opus 2 set. Jeno Jando played piano again.









Only non-sonata works on my listening finished out the night. Robert Schumann's three String Quartets. The Fine Arts Quartet were the players.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Anton Bruckner, Symphony No. 4 in E-Flat Major, 'Romantic' (Georg Tintner; Royal Scottish National Orchestra).









Just listened through the symphony. Impressions: I like Bruckner's style - it has an epic quality that is similar to Wagner's (and it is often stated that Wagner was a big influence on him). He shows great skill in orchestration and in creating atmosphere. His compositions may be a bit long, but they're certainly filled with excellent ideas and content.

ComposerOfAvantGarde - I'm not very experienced with listening to Bruckner yet, so I can't offer much comparison with other interpretations. What I hear, though, is well-balanced playing which does pack a bite (i.e. is not too romantically 'overblown' or, on the other hand, 'smoothed out') - the orchestra comes through well, with a nice, sharp horn sound. Individual details are also audible and differentiated. Overall, a stellar performance, imo - but again, you'd have to consult more experienced listeners of this symphony for direct comparisons .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thanks HaydnBearsThClock! So far, my preferred Bruckner interpretations are by Celibidache and Wand. Always good to know of other conductors though.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thanks HaydnBearsThClock! So far, my preferred Bruckner interpretations are by Celibidache and Wand. Always good to know of other conductors though.


Yeah, the Wand set seems to be getting very good reviews on amazon. It's on at a pretty decent price too. But I still need to discover these symphonies in more detail .


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selection...on CD_

*Cartellieri - Christmas Oratorio (Spering/Capriccio)*


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sorry for the huge size, this is the first one which came up with the same cover as the one I own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely a change of pace from what I'm used to! Mostly the recordings I listen to clock in at an hour or just under that. This one is one hour and 16 and a half minutes long! I do love HIP Beethoven with fast tempos and smallish orchestras, but I find that slower and grander and very 20th century/romanticised interpretations do just as good a job at making terrific music for what they are. I really love this symphony especially for its finale, which isn't very popular among other TCers according to polls strangely enough. I'm looking forward to something massive here!
> 
> Edit: now that it's over, the only thing I can really complain about this recording is the absolutely horrible string section. They don't sound together at all and there are countless intonation problems it seems. Other than that, it seems to be a perfectly fine interpretation.


What are you? A freaking upstart conductor?  I think I have this recording on vinyl? Will have to check.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> J
> ComposerOfAvantGarde - I'm not very experienced with listening to Bruckner yet, so I can't offer much comparison with other interpretations. What I hear, though, is well-balanced playing which does pack a bite (i.e. is not too romantically 'overblown' or, on the other hand, 'smoothed out') - the orchestra comes through well, with a nice, sharp horn sound. Individual details are also audible and differentiated. Overall, a stellar performance, imo - but again, you'd have to consult more experienced listeners of this symphony for direct comparisons .


I'd agree with you. Tintner presents the music as it is; he doesn't "Furtwangler." In that sense, his cycle was a perfect introduction for me to Bruckner. Also, he usually (though not always) records the earliest versions.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets No. 17*


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd agree with you. Tintner presents the music as it is; he doesn't "Furtwangler." In that sense, his cycle was a perfect introduction for me to Bruckner. Also, he usually (though not always) records the earliest versions.


Not in the case of the Fourth, though. I like Tintner's Bruckner, but it's interesting to imagine what he could have achieved with top flight orchestras.


----------



## brotagonist

Takemitsu I Hear the Water Dreaming
Davis/BBCSO + soloists

Shifting between various styles, from Stockhausenian syncopations to Spanish guitar to Japanese classical to Debussy to...? yet remaining whole, unfragmented, non-derivative, the movements alternate-chamber and orchestral-in a non-strict pattern to form a whole.


----------



## jim prideaux

somehow appeared appropriate at this time of year so I ordered an Arkiv compilation of Bach arias as performed by Magdalena Kozena and the Musica Florea directed by Marek Stryncl which appeared today and I am now thoroughly enjoying-and then I recall doing the same for roughly the same reasons with certain Bach cantatas this time last year!


----------



## Orfeo

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Opera in four acts, nine scenes "Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District."
-Maria Ewing, Philip Langridge, Aage Haugland, Sergei Larin, Heinz Zednik, et al.
-Le Orchestra et Chorus of de L'Opera Bastille/Myung-Whun Chung.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphonies nos. XVI & XIX.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Lev Knipper*
Sinfonietta for Strings.
Concert Poem for Cello & Orchestra.(*)
-N. Shakhovskaya, cello.(*)
-The Moscow Conservatoire Chamber Orchestra/M. Teryan.

*Vladimir Scherbachov*
Symphony no. V.
-The St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Titov.

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Piano Sonatas nos. I, IV, V, IX, & X (fragment).
-Murray McLachlan, piano.


----------



## Cosmos

For the birthday boy [or un-birthday, I missed his birthday and baptism]:

Symphony no. 6 in F










Then, Piano Trio no. 7, "Archduke"


----------



## Pugg

​* Purcell: Dido and Aeneas*

*Troyanos*/ Stiwell and others.
Leppard conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

*Handel*: Oboe Concerti, w. Francis (rec.1994); Concerti Grossi, Op. 3, w. EBS/JEG (rec.1980); Acis & Galatea (arr. Mendelssohn), w. Darlington et al (rec.2012).

View attachment 59034







View attachment 59035


----------



## Cheyenne

Christmas has started early this year! I love this record sooooo much - it makes me tear up.


----------



## brotagonist

PetrB's recommendation:

Poulenc Le bal masqué (1/2) Rivanq, Damerini, Plotino/New Music Studium

While I think Honegger was the most interesting of Les Six, because he dared to go against the dictates of the group to produce such marvellous music that is unlike most French music, this piece by Poulenc is amusing, in a typical French sort of way  It is somewhat reminiscent of Stravinsky's L'Histoire du Soldat, I might suggest (which happens to be a longtime favourite).

I always jump the gun on the weekly SS, so why disappoint my fellow listeners?

Vaughan Williams Symphony 7 (Sinfonia Antartica) Boult/LPO

I wasn't expecting very much from RVW's symphony  but it greatly surprised me. It is very over-the-top, to be sure, but _most_ effective. I like it :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Time for breakfast. Should I push play on the stereo or play on YT? Well, since I'm sitting here, it'll be YT. While the weather has been marvellous and mild for weeks-I was outside without a jacket, just shirt and jeans the last few days (I can't help thinking that the marvellous climate might be due to the tar sands activity, but the meteorologists say it's la Niña)-I will tempt fate a second time and listen to RVW's Antarctica a second time, this time Handley conducting the Royal Liverpool (1,2,3,4,5). I can't help feeling a kinship between this work and some of Messiaen's  No, really! The wind howling is akin to Messiaen's use of the ondes martinot and the percussion and other gestures have a Messiaenic quality. Perhaps it is also the depiction of the stark landscape that evokes (and necessitated) Messiaen's imagery.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonin Dvorak : Sextuor à cordes en La majeur Op. 48


----------



## JACE

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 1; Christmas Eve / Bryden Thomson, LPO*
If you were listening to this blind, you'd never guess that this was the composer's first essay in symphony form. The composition is so assured. It's clear that Bax had written extensively for orchestra by the time he got 'round to writing this First Symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Hermit Songs, Agnus Dei, various vocal works and excerpts
Leontine Price, etc.









Most of the disc is identical to this one:









Price's Hermit Songs (with Barber as accompanist) are excellent, and my only regret is that the applause between songs is included. She does a nice job with the Antony and Cleopatra excerpts (having been involved in the premiere of the opera), but I'm not convinced by the music itself, which seems to have nice moments rather than convincing drama. Perhaps they work better in the context of the full work (which was a disaster at its premiere).


----------



## Kivimees

Arvo Pärt - Lamentate.

Radio broadcast live from Tallinn, ERSO, Gennadi Roždestvenski conducting.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 8 [No 4] G major Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker


----------



## Itullian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sorry for the huge size, this is the first one which came up with the same cover as the one I own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely a change of pace from what I'm used to! Mostly the recordings I listen to clock in at an hour or just under that. This one is one hour and 16 and a half minutes long! I do love HIP Beethoven with fast tempos and smallish orchestras, but I find that slower and grander and very 20th century/romanticised interpretations do just as good a job at making terrific music for what they are. I really love this symphony especially for its finale, which isn't very popular among other TCers according to polls strangely enough. I'm looking forward to something massive here!
> 
> Edit: now that it's over, the only thing I can really complain about this recording is the absolutely horrible string section. They don't sound together at all and there are countless intonation problems it seems. Other than that, it seems to be a perfectly fine interpretation.


Bohm's analog 9 is better imho.


----------



## BartokPizz

This morning's listening










Schubert, Piano Sonata in B-flat, D.960
Maurizio Pollini

My favorite performance of this sonata.










Ravel, Shéhérazade
Bernarda Fink; Kent Nagano: Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin










Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 5 in F sharp, Op. 53
Simon Trpceski


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubert: The Last Four Quartets; Quartetto Italiano. Right now, Death and the Maiden. Recorded in 1965. Yes, it's an old recording, but one of the best. Close-miked and warm analog sound, as I prefer. The last quartet in G is particularly moving, as well. Moody, atmospheric. A review suggested that one should listen with the lights out; I agree.* Ahh, the darkness!*


----------



## fjf

Chamber music tonight.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

What a beautiful symphony Dvorak's 8th is! I know his New World Symphony gets all the plaudits, but imo his 4th is just as good!


----------



## SONNET CLV

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sorry for the huge size, this is the first one which came up with the same cover as the one I own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely a change of pace from what I'm used to! Mostly the recordings I listen to clock in at an hour or just under that. This one is one hour and 16 and a half minutes long! I do love HIP Beethoven with fast tempos and smallish orchestras, but I find that slower and grander and very 20th century/romanticised interpretations do just as good a job at making terrific music for what they are. I really love this symphony especially for its finale, which isn't very popular among other TCers according to polls strangely enough. I'm looking forward to something massive here!
> 
> Edit: now that it's over, the only thing I can really complain about this recording is the absolutely horrible string section. They don't sound together at all and there are countless intonation problems it seems. Other than that, it seems to be a perfectly fine interpretation.





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My preferred "slow" conductor is Celibidache. He makes magic out of slow tempos like no other conductor can.


Not only does Celibidache stretch out the Beethoven Ninth to 78'41" on the EMI Munchner Philharmoniker recording (which is part of the EMI CLASSICS box set titled "Celibidache: Symphonies"), he does it without the dizzying cover. Woah! That cover looks like something that should accompany some sort of pop minimalist piece by Philip Glass or Steve Reich.

Then again, Celibidache's hair is always rather dizzying. Eh?

By the way, anyone who wants to sample Celibidache in a fine way cannot do much better than to pick up the EMI box of the Symphonies (which I believe you can shop around for and get a pretty good price right now!):









You get the Beethoven Symphonies 2-8 and "Lenore III", Haydn's 92, 103 and 104, Mozart's 40, Schubert's 9, Brahms's 1-4 and "Haydn Variations", Schumann's 2,3,4. These are "Live recordings including applause." (I've always hated recordings made by the dead!) The box contains 14 discs, all but one of which is under an hour in length -- and that is the single disc devoted to Beethoven's_ Eroica _clocking in at 57'50". The longest disc is that of the Beethoven Ninth -- 78'41". So this set is a substantial investment in time if not money.

You might find it worthwhile to invest in all four Celibidache EMI boxes. All of them gems.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Quartets No. 17*
> 
> View attachment 59031


ooh, Op. 17 by the Buchbergers - thoughts? Thanks for your feedback on Tintner, by the way - seems he would be a good choice to introduce me to Bruckner, since I don't tend to be that into 'overblown' interpretations.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dave Whitmore said:


> What a beautiful symphony Dvorak's 8th is! I know his New World Symphony gets all the plaudits, but imo his 4th is just as good!


I agree, the 4th is fantastic as well. Some great melodies in that symphony.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 7 [No 3] D minor Jiri Belohlavek , Prague Symphony Orch


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

csacks said:


> Love it, Boulez and Dorati are my favorite conductors for Stravinsky.
> 
> Enjoying Haydn´s 47 Symphony "The Palindrome", played by RSO Ljubiana conducted by Anton Nanut. Unknown conductor and orchestra. A very pleasant discovery
> View attachment 59019


Ah, the 47th - it has that excellent 1st movement - Haydn, as always, master of suspense in the development section.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Andrés Segovia: A Centenary Celebration*
Disc 2 - Works by Albéniz, Tárrega, Granados, Torroba, Ponce, et al


----------



## jim prideaux

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I agree, the 4th is fantastic as well. Some great melodies in that symphony.


can I suggest also that the 3rd is often under-estimated-the slow movement has a remarkable 'feel' to it!


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Symphonies Nos. 97 and 98
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman

Extraordinary, delightful HIP performances.
My only quibble is for these two grand London Symphonies, I'm sure Haydn wouldn't have been satisfied with only 12 strings! He wrote these for a big London orchestra, expecting at least 50 strings! However, in reducing the strings, the winds are delightfully prominent.


----------



## csacks

In another attempt to listen to Mahler. 
Claudio Abbado and Berliner Philharmoniker are playing the 6th Symphony. As with the 1st and 2nd are in between those that I can appreciate without trying to run away. Mahler´s pain have impact on me, and it produces me some unpleasant anxiety.


----------



## millionrainbows

csacks said:


> In another attempt to listen to Mahler.
> Claudio Abbado and Berliner Philharmoniker are playing the 6th Symphony. As with the 1st and 2nd are in between those that I can appreciate without trying to run away. Mahler´s pain have impact on me, and it produces me some unpleasant anxiety.


If you start getting chest pains, watch out.


----------



## millionrainbows

What is it with me & Vivaldi? I'm not supposed to like him, according to my own criteria, but some of these new recordings are changing all that. This Four Seasons is so crisp and precise. I love Orpheus anyway. Gil Shaham does an excellent, brilliant job. This is special.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I have that CD on order right now, as part of this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the mail, winging its way toward my house.


I love that cover image of him. You're in for a treat if you haven't heard the contents before! His death was such a loss to the music world. I'm so glad I got to see him twice...and met him once. I don't think spoke much/any English, as he mainly smiled and nodded as well-wishers praised his playing! I'm surprised that no one seems to have written a biography about him yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Poulenc*: Piano Concerto for Two Pianos; Concerto for Piano; Aubade, w. Le Sage/Braley/Liege O./Deneve (rec. 2003).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 1: Debussy- La Mer, Nocturnes, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, etc...

When it comes to Debussy and Ravel... and even Faure... I find myself turning to Martinon and Ansermet more than to any others. I'm seriously considering this box set:










and perhaps this as well:


----------



## BartokPizz

Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on Greensleeves


----------



## Bas

I was searching for my impromptus disc by Kempff, came to realize I left the disc at a friend where we listened it last week, now went for Pires' on youtube. I had heard her name, but none of her playing and see her appearing regularly in this topic: not without reason. What a fine interpretations. Different from Kempff, not better, but another kind of good I guess. (Need to compare those as soon as I have my disc back...)


----------



## George O

Works for String Quartet

Mikalojus Konstantinas Ciurlionis (1875-1911)

Two Canons in C minor and D major
Fugue in F sharp minor
Theme and Variations in B minor
String Quartet in C minor

Vilnius Quartet

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1988


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

jim prideaux said:


> can I suggest also that the 3rd is often under-estimated-the slow movement has a remarkable 'feel' to it!


Oh, no question - I like all the movements in these symphonies . The 1st one stood out for me in this symphony (at least in the recording by Weil which I own).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvorak,Symphony No.4 in D minor Op.13


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's* Cantata BWV 220 "Praise Him with Heart and Voice"

For the Feast of Nativity of St John the Baptist

* no longer attributed to Bach - composer unknown

Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

*RVW*: Symphony 6, "Lark", "Tallis", w. Little/BBCSO/A. Davis (rec.1990).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 1, w. Janis/Moscow PO/Kondrashin (rec.1962).


----------



## DavidA

Strauss Zarathustra / Till / Don Juan

BPO / Karajan


----------



## opus55




----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Late sonatas 30-32 Pollini

What a privilege to hear this discc I bought in. Second hand charity shop for £2-99


----------



## DavidA

Vaneyes said:


> *Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 1, w. Janis/Moscow PO/Kondrashin (rec.1962).


I had the original Mercury LP


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Works (3 Vols.) w. Rodriguez (rec.1993/4).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge - Works for String Quartet
Phantasie Quartet in F Minor, H.55 (1905)
3 Novelletten, H.44 (1904)
Three Idylls, H.67 (1906)
An Irish Melody: Londonderry Air, H.86 (1908)
Sir Roger de Coverley: A Christmas Dance, H.155 (1922)
Two old English Songs: Sally in Our Alley, Cherry Ripe, H.119 (1916)
Three Pieces, H.43 (1904)*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1994]

A disc of mostly early Bridge works, played to the usual high standard by the Maggini Quartet. All of these works are slight, but not trivial.


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> I love that cover image of him. You're in for a treat if you haven't heard the contents before! His death was such a loss to the music world. I'm so glad I got to see him twice...and met him once. I don't think spoke much/any English, as he mainly smiled and nodded as well-wishers praised his playing! I'm surprised that no one seems to have written a biography about him yet.


I'm jealous that you got to see Berman perform and meet him!

Before yesterday, I'd heard about half of the performances on LP. Now I'm listening to all of them. 

Today, I heard his Polonaises by Chopin for the first time. Terrific.


----------



## JACE

Now playing one of our composers of the month:










*Schubert: String Quintet in C major, Op. posth. 163, D.956 / Yo-Yo Ma, Cleveland Quartet (CBS Masterworks LP)*

So lovely.


----------



## Bruce

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4 - LaSalle Quartet* - via Spotify
> 
> I'm thinking this will be my next purchase. I never see Schoenberg recordings at Half-Price Books, so Amazon it will have to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 - Alfred Brendel, Marriner* - From my CD collection


This is a great set of quartets by composers of the 2nd Viennese school. When it was released it got very high marks by the critics. I don't really have much to compare this to, but I find the recordings very good on their own merit.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lazar Berman: The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*
> 
> I've been listening to Berman's Liszt all evening -- the piano concertos with Giulini & the Wiener Symphoniker and the _Années de pèlerinage_.


I think these are wonderful recordings! I love his _Années _especially. I hope you get many hours of enjoyment from it.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I'm jealous that you got to see Berman perform and meet him!
> 
> Before yesterday, I'd heard about half of the performances on LP. Now I'm listening to all of them.
> 
> Today, I heard his Polonaises by Chopin for the first time. Terrific.


Yeah, those were both jaw-dropping recitals! I don't recall all the pieces, but I remember that he played Schumann, Prokofiev, and Scriabin.

The Liszt Anees de Pelerinage in that set is unsurpassed in my opinion.


----------



## BartokPizz

One of the great chamber pieces: Dvorak's Piano Quintet in A, Op. 81

A live performance (applause after movement one!) by Quatuor Ebene and Menahem Pressler


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 5 [No 1] F major Riccardo Muti , Bavarian RSO


----------



## Morimur

*NEWMUSICBOX MIX: 2014 STAFF PICKS By New Music USA*

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/newmusicbox-mix-2014-staff-picks/


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/newmusicbox-mix-2014-staff-picks/


Good link, M. Put it on the...*2014 Best Classical Albums Lists :tiphat:*

if you like.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dave Whitmore said:


> Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 5 [No 1] F major Riccardo Muti , Bavarian RSO


Thanks, Dave, i didn't know Godfather did Dvorak Symphonies.:tiphat:

Later edit: Memorable. The Bavarian has always rocked. What music-making!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2 from this set: Debussy- Jeux, Images, Printemps, etc...


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's* Cantata BWV 220 "*Praise Him with Heart and Voice"*
> 
> For the Feast of Nativity of St John the Baptist
> 
> * no longer attributed to Bach - composer unknown
> 
> Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


What I've trained the wife and kids to say whenever I come home. Makes for a nice greeting.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I think these are wonderful recordings! I love his _Années _especially.





Kontrapunctus said:


> The Liszt Anees de Pelerinage in that set is unsurpassed in my opinion.


Yes, I agree!!!! Such poetry. So beautiful...

:cheers:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

ONCE, AS I REMEMBER...
_The story of Christmas based on the Springhead Christmas Play_
*Various Sources and Composers*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner, director

Decca


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: Symphony 8, w. Scala/Godfather (Live, 1994). linked. Not the playing and sound of the Bavarian Dvorak 5, but the powerful interp's still there. A shame we don't have any Godfather Dvorak Symphonies on CD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J9mqAsuIfBU#t=100


----------



## JACE

Now listening to more *Schubert*. Solo piano this time.










*Piano Sonata in G major, Op. 78, D.894 / Vladimir Ashkenazy (London)*

So happy that Schubert's one of our composers of the month. I'm pulling out all sorts of stuff that I haven't heard in years.

Glorious music.


----------



## Albert7

Some awesome transcriptions of Wagner as done by Glenn Gould:









A must recommendation... I got my copy straight off iTunes... very lyrical.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This music is absolutely thrilling.


----------



## Bruce

A few more Beethoven sonati for me from my Barenboim set:









No. 16 in G, Op. 31, No. 1
No. 12 in A-flat, Op. 26
No. 31 in A-flat, Op. 110
No. 26 in F minor, Op. 57


----------



## JACE

Now spinning:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica" / Sir Georg Solti, Vienna PO (London)*


----------



## Haydn man

I have been listening to these performances of late, having been alerted by TC users. They seem so fresh and intellegantly played.
They are different to my much loved Dorati set, with the different character that HIP brings.
I recently listened to HIP performances of Beethoven symphonies, I think I may becoming a convert to all of this


----------



## Balthazar

Stephen Hough plays *Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 4* with Litton and Dallas. This set is so fantastic, I now have Hough's Tchaikovsky and Saint-Saëns sets on order.

Sebastian Knauer plays *Mendelssohn piano works*, principally Songs without Words, Rondo Capriccioso, and Variations sérieuses.

Gardiner leads the English Baroque Soloists in *Monteverdi's L'Orfeo* with Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Julianne Baird, and Lynne Dawson.


----------



## Weston

Quite a disconnected grab bag for me tonight.
*
Haydn: Symphony No. 90 in C major, Hob. 1:90 "Brought to You by The Letter R"*
Thomas Fey / Heidelberger Sinfoniker (2012)










Otherwise known to me as Beethoven's Symphony No. minus 1, or one of them. The false ending of movement 1 is so much like Beethoven in a mischievous good mood. And there are even more Monty Pythonesque false endings in movement 4. I wonder how much inappropriate applause this movement attracts throughout. I had to go ahead and listen to part of the next symphony to make sure the thing was over. Man, I love this stuff! What would Haydn have thought if he knew people in the 21st century would still be getting a big kick of his works?

Bassoonists take note. Here is a bassoon part that sounds fun but not in the typical clownish role.

*
Scriabin: Symphony No. 5 in F sharp major for piano, organ, chorus & orchestra, "Prometheus, Poem of Fire," Op. 60 *
Igor Golovschin / Moscow Symphony Orchestra / Konstantine Scherbakov, piano










I'm trying to determine why I enjoy Scriabin's symphonic works so much but not his solo piano works. I'm hoping to make some kind of connection between this and the solo piano works so I can better enjoy the latter. Maybe I'm used to orchestral pieces with ambiguous flowing rhythm. I'm told to listen for links to Chopin, but I never was a big Chopin enthusiast. For me this work has links to Debussy somewhat. I wonder if I can approach his solo piano music from that angle.

All that aside, I love the mysterious outré quality of this piece. It puts me in an alien landscape.

*
Pärt: Symphony No. 3
Pärt: Trisagion*
Paavo Jarvi / Estonian National Symphony Orchestra










I actually prefer this symphony to Pärt's more minimalist works. Using chant as a springboard gives it that epic (I know that's overused) Hollywood sword and sandal flavor, but I do love that flavor, from Miklos Rosza to Howard Shore. Don't blow your speaker's voice coils on the boomer bangers at the end of the second movement! Five of five stars.

I used the stark Trisagion as a kind of encore or nightcap, and it did a good job of lulling me to sleep though it seems filled with unbearable grief.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin : Pietro di Maria*
The Waltzes


----------



## Josh




----------



## brotagonist

I didn't do that much listening today, but now that it is getting on, I will revisit these two before putting them to bed:















Ravel Entremont Pavane À la manière Sonatine Miroirs Ma Mère l'Oye Habanera Jeux d'eau
Takemitsu I Hear the Water Dreaming

These fit together nicely, Takemitsu having been influenced by the French impressionists. This morning I had thought that the Takemitsu album is a single work, but it is not. There are numerous flute works collected on this album. Takemitsu transcribed the piece, Toward the Sea, three times, so the piece serves as a recurring motif, with the other works, some chamber, some orchestra, all with flute, placed before, between and after the versions. It makes for a very nice album. The final piece, Air, is for flute solo and is the final one Takemitsu wrote.


----------



## Haydn man

Time for some Schubert
I love this performance and would recommend it highly
Sinopoli builds the tension wonderfully and the Philharmonia respond with majestic playing


----------



## starthrower

I heard this beautiful romantic chamber work on the radio today. Minna Keal was a British composer of Russian Jewish heritage who lived from 1909-1999. She wrote Ballade for viola and piano at age 20, and only returned to composing again late in life. It's good to find this on the NMC label, as I have recently purchased a few of their titles.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Yes, I agree!!!! Such poetry. So beautiful...
> 
> :cheers:


That jogs a memory: on one of the recitals, Berman played the Swiss book (or parts of it)-- "Orage" was hair-raising!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Requien*
*Leontyne Price/ Hilde Rössel-Majdan / Fritz Wundelich/ Eberhard Warchter.*
*Herbert von Karajan* conducting this extra ordinarier performance in *1960*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I will try and listen to all of this tonight.


----------



## jim prideaux

Svetlanov and the USSR Symphony Orch performing Balakirev's symphonic poem 'Russia'-a wonderfully atmospheric performance although I keep being distracted by the idea that one of the main themes reappears in Pictures at an Exhibition........

Grechaninov-1st symphony performed by Polyansky and the RSSO-have listened to this repeatedly and as I may have already observed while it might be conservative in its late romanticism it is a really enjoyable piece of music and I find Grechaninov generally to be a really interesting composer.......

pity I cannot as yet find anything in Steinberg symphonies to 'celebrate'-even when performed by the redoubtable Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. there just seems to be a lot of music to limited effect!

feel like I am in danger of turning into a deranged 'Russophile' I as I sit here contemplating the paintings of Vinogradov and wondering whether a bedroom in the N.E. of England is really the place to stick one of his works!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Cello concerto
Unsuk Chin

Very atmospheric, with some unusual timbres. Will have to follow this up I think. Another discovery courtesy of TC! :tiphat:


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach, Prelude and fugue in E minor BWV 548 ,"The Wedge" Michael Murray organist


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! Winter (and Christmas) is almost upon us!









I got started with my listening last night with three pieces by Sergei Rachmaninoff. The Second and Fourth Piano Concertos and the Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini. Valentina Lisitsa played the solo piano while Michael Francis led the London Symphony Orchestra.









Next, I went into Saturday Symphony territory and traversed the musical picture of Antarctica in Ralph Vaughn-Williams' Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica' and continued and listened to the Symphony No. 8 as well. Sir Adrian Boult led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









I finished with the Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin while Esa-Pekka Salonen led the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## fjf

Master Handel this morning!


----------



## Pugg

​ *Verdi: Nabucco*

*Elena Souliotis /Gobbi *e.a.
Maestro Gardelli conducting this stunning Decca recording


----------



## Haydn man

Bax Tone Poems for a Saturday


----------



## Weston

Josh said:


>


This is the Stravinsky Card Game I wanted to download only to find it split up into too many tiny mp3 files. Totally useless to me unless I join them all. When I complained in another thread I was told the tracks are there for the convenience of the CD listeners, not my convenience. Fine, but I wasn't buying the CD version.

I thought the samples sounded great though. I may still purchase it someday.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Debussy - Orchestral Works I / Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF*
Disc 1


----------



## pmsummer

THYS YOOL
_A Medieval Christmas, drawn from a variety of English and Continental sources_
*The Martin Best Ensemble*
Martin Best; director, lute, psaltery

Nimbus


----------



## starthrower

Act II










I had to take a two week break after Act I


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections... on CD _

*Enna - Overture to "The Little Match-Girl" (Schmidt/dacapo)
Rebikov - Waltz from "The Christmas Tree" (Andjaparidze/Naxos)
Dupre - Variations sur un vieux Noel (Engels/Naxos)
Martin - Trois Chants de Noel (von Otter/DG)
Hindemith - Suite from "Tuttifantchen" (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## JACE

NP: This week's Saturday Symphony, Vaughan Williams' _Sinfonia Antartica_.

I'm streaming Vernon Handley's version with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir.


----------



## starthrower

Harnasie


----------



## JACE

More from Lazar Berman:










*Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 & 8; Music from Romeo & Juliet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> *Debussy - Orchestral Works I / Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF*
> Disc 1


If it weren't for Martinon, I wouldn't like Debussy. It's amazing how one conductor can make sense out of something that never clicked before.

This morning, Victoria, Missa Laetatus Sum, plus whatever else is on CD 7 of this lovely series.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7, "Symphonia Antarctica"
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult









Adapted from a film score, and it shows it, but in a relatively good light. What the symphony lacks in interior logic it makes up for in color and melody.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> If it weren't for Martinon, I wouldn't like Debussy. *It's amazing how one conductor can make sense out of something that never clicked before.*


Yes. This is so true!


----------



## Ingélou

A lovely version of Corelli's Christmas Concerto by the Freiburger Barockorchester. 



It is so *passionate*!


----------



## fjf

Cello this evening. :clap:


----------



## omega

*Bach*
Goldberg Variations
Zhu Xiao-Mei

Live recording


----------



## Albert7

Right now on a Glenn Gould binge party with his Byrd and Gibbons disc. I really love this disc and make sure to spin this every few months. I have the iTunes version for this recording.


----------



## Albert7

fjf said:


> View attachment 59084
> View attachment 59085
> 
> 
> Cello this evening. :clap:


Interestingly enough that you have the 2007 version of the box set. I just procured the 2012 version which includes some additional tracks that EMI found.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Georg Haas- In Vain (2000) -> one of the greatest pieces ever, it's simply a classic.
Francisco Lopez- Fabrikas (2010)
Pierluigi Billone- Quattro Alberi (2011)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lehar, The Merry Widow*

This is a blast from my past. When I was in college, I somehow ended up in the choir, which I hated every minute of. But it was sheer terror when our director announced the choir would be involved in a production of The Merry Widow. I wasn't about to be singing and cavorting on stage, particularly in scenes like the one where a crowd of suitors bows on one knee singing, "A woman I would never strike. I'll let you beat me if you like."

I was fortunate at that time to have a girlfriend who had kissed the Blarney stone. Somehow she convinced the choir director that it was more important to have me out of the choir and next to her in the orchestra to play a particularly difficult solo part on the flute.

Today I'm reliving the sense of relief at my reprieve.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G. Harmonically interesting. I like this one.


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G. Harmonically interesting.


There are a few truly surprising harmonic twists in his Winterreise.


----------



## BillT

View attachment 59053

View attachment 59054


I just love these sonatas, esp. Op. 57 "Appassionata", Op. 109, and Op. 101. Can't get enough.


----------



## DavidA

Marriage of Figaro live from the Met on radio


----------



## millionrainbows

Vasks said:


> There are a few truly surprising harmonic twists in his Winterreise.


I can picture it now...Schubert doing the "harmonic twist!"


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Symphonies Nos. 97 & 98
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken

This "petite" band is anything but! With 52 strings and 80 strong all together, this is the size of the orchestra Haydn was writing for in London.

Very fine HIP by one of the great collaborations in the HIP field.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Kinderszenen, Op. 15 (Christian Zacharias).

Piano Concerto in A minor (Christian Zacharias; Hans Vonk; Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester).

Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Major, 'Spring' (Hans Vonk; Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester).


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974): Three Dances for Oboe, Harp, String Quintet, and String Orchestra (1970)

Philip Teachey, oboe
Lynne Abbey, harp
The Richmond Sinfonia / Jacques Houtmann

Judith Shatin Allen (1949- ): Aura (1981)

The Richmond Symphony / Jacques Houtmann

on Opus One (Greenville, Maine), from 1986


----------



## MagneticGhost

Solti's Götterdämmerung


----------



## DavidA

albertfallickwang said:


> Right now on a Glenn Gould binge party with his Byrd and Gibbons disc. I really love this disc and make sure to spin this every few months. I have the iTunes version for this recording.
> 
> View attachment 59086


One fantastic disc!


----------



## Albert7

Found this rare gem on iTunes for an "out-of-print" disc for early Jacqueline du Pre playing the Schumann cello concerto.

(iTunes version doesn't have the Brahms piece however.)


----------



## Albert7

Just procured the Grimaud version of Beethoven's Emperor Concerto which was a disc that was "lost" at our local public library. Ended up getting this on iTunes instead and looking to listen to this this afternoon.


----------



## Cosmos

A favorite I haven't listened to in a long time...Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto 2










Then, this Saturday's symphony: Vaughan Williams Symphony 7, "Sinfonia antartica"


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening requirement, *RVW*: Symphony 7, w. RLPO/Handley et al (rec.1990).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fdyFe01NVU0#t=7


----------



## JACE

More RVW:










Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; In the Fen Country; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 in E Minor; The Wasps Overture; Variations for Orchestra; Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus" / Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Soler* death day (1783), sampling the Quintets for Harpsichord.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cmXTAOhdbpw#t=23


----------



## brotagonist

Webern Lieder (but not the 3 Avenarius, that are not in this album)
Christiane Oelze, Eric Schneider

I had this going round for most of the week, so I really got the feeling of it. Unfortunately, I didn't get around to following along with the lyrics yet: I am still suffering opera-exhaustion from my three recent text-traversals. No matter: it is something to look forward to for next time  It's not like I didn't understand much of it, anyway. I noticed that there is some similarity with some of these songs and Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire, that I had never previously heard. I am developing a greater appreciation for Lieder.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Herzgewaechse, Pierrot lunaire, Four Orchestral Songs, Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major
Eileen Hulse, soprano
Members of the London Symphony orchestra
Anja Silja, sprechstimme
Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble
Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Craft









Janacek: The Cunning Little Vixen
Eva Jenis, Thomas Allen, Orchestre de Paris, cond. Mackerras


----------



## NightHawk

The Purcell Quartet are quite remarkable in these great chamber works. The Pavans deserve special attention - like most of Purcell's music a vein of melancholy pervades, but I find it 'good for the bones'. The quartet handles the original instruments (or facsimiles) beautifully. 5*****'s







- 5*****'s - Eleven discs and worth every penny - music both Catholic and Anglican, the choir of New College, Oxford, along with The King's Consort and Robert King conducting is splendid. The inclosed booklet is generous and very informative - the discs are in individual thick paper sleeves in a substantial box - all fit for England's greatest composer (IMO).


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> If it weren't for *Martinon*, I wouldn't like Debussy. * It's amazing how one conductor can make sense out of something that never clicked before....*


If you can, try his Roussel: Symphony 2; Festin de l'araignee (Erato).:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> *Stephen Hough* plays *Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 4* with Litton and Dallas. This set is so fantastic, I now have Hough's Tchaikovsky and Saint-Saëns sets on order....
> 
> View attachment 59060


Try Hough's solo *Franck* (Hyperion), too.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's* Cantata BWV 221 "Who seeks the Splendour, who desires the Radiance"

For unknown event or date

* no longer attributed to Bach - composer unknown

Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


>


Those both look interesting!

I am *so* imprinted on Helga Pilarczyk's Pierrot, that I find all others lacking  How do you find this one? Have you ever heard the English translated version? I have always been curious about it. One the one hand, I think, ugh, a translation; on the other hand, the German texts are translations of Albert Giraud's French originals 

And a late Janáček opera! Why not? I'll see what I can find


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Arias
Magdalena Kozená, mezzo-soprano

Arias from cantatas, etc;

Amazingly fine performances. What a gift to be able to sing great music like this.

If Bach was not the greatest composer to ever walk the planet, he is sure doing a great imitation of it here with this astonishingly moving music.

Absolute heaven!


----------



## SimonNZ

Saint-Saens' Christmas Oratorio - Diethard Hellmann, cond.

(Die-hard Hell-man!?)


----------



## omega

*Rautavaara*
_Cantus Arcticus, "Concerto for Birds and Orchestra_
_Harp Concerto_

Marielle Nordmann (harp) | Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra | Leif Segerstam


----------



## George O

Fåglarna och Källorna (The Birds and the Springs)

pieces by

Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)
Nicolas Antoine Lebègue (1630-1702)
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621)
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707)
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)

Bengt Berg, organ

on Proprius Böcker & Musik (Stockholm), from 1975


----------



## D Smith

Like many others here I went to Antartica today courtesy of Vaughan Williams and Boult. Always an enjoyable journey! As a treat I listened to his Symphony No. 8 as well, a favorite of mine.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Various Puccini arias. I wish I had the time for a full opera, it would be so lovely.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is one of the most wonderful ways to wake up in the morning!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Paris Quartet No. 1 in D Major (Wilbert Hazelzet; Sonnerie).


----------



## BartokPizz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D
*Gil Shaham; Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orch

This is so far and away the best performance of this concerto I have ever heard, and the cover art is just about the worst.


----------



## starthrower

Getting started on this monumental work.


----------



## Cosmos

BartokPizz said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D
> *Gil Shaham; Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orch
> 
> This is so far and away the best performance of this concerto I have ever heard, and the cover art is just about the worst.


What are you talking about?! This is the hottest cover art I've EVER SEEN :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cosmos said:


> What are you talking about?! This is the hottest cover art I've EVER SEEN :lol:


But where's all the skin??? I don't see any bare chests here! :lol:


----------



## Balthazar

Martin Flämig leads the Dresden Philharmonic in *Saint-Saëns's Christmas Oratorio*.

SS: Slatkin leads the Philharmonia in *Vaughan Williams's Sinfonia Antartica*.

Live from the Met broadcast of Edo de Waart conducting *Le Nozze di Figaro* with Erwin Schrott, Danielle de Niese, Mariusz Kwiecien, Rachel Willis-Sørensen, and Serena Malfi.


----------



## JACE

First listen to a library loaner:










*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6 / Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham SO*


----------



## fjf

Anna tonight.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But where's all the skin??? I don't see any bare chests here! :lol:


OK, you asked for it! Worst album cover ever, in any music genre.


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> OK, you asked for it! Worst album cover ever, in any music genre.


I have this and it's really quite a good album! Well, aside from the cover.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I definitely don't want to see the 'Bonus'.


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> I have this and it's really quite a good album! Well, aside from the cover.


Is that the album Duane Allman is on?


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> Is that the album Duane Allman is on?


Yes it is. ....................................................


----------



## D Smith

Ives: Four Sonatas performed by Hilary Hahn and Valentina Lisitsa. This is a fabulous CD. These performers bring a singing, lyrical approach to these works that really open them up. Highly recommended.


----------



## Weston

*Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No. 7)*
Bryden Thompson / The London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus / Catherine Bott, soprano










This Saturday Symphony might not be an issue for people a little closer to Antarctica, but for those of us in the northern hemisphere it's cold this time of year, and this symphony sounds even colder! I'm having to crank the heat up and drink coffee (decaf this time of day -- yukk!) to get warm. But it has been worth it.

A symphony mostly in name only, this has always felt to me more like a tone poem with chapters, but of course it's really a soundtrack. Whatever it is, it is among my top 20 or so classical works I save for special occasions. The forlorn wordless soprano and chorus and the massive organ gets me every time. For me it is almost primal, probably because so many science fiction TV shows from when I was a kid often "borrowed" the wordless soprano timbre for depictions of the mystical or the alien. So this takes me way back as well as way out.

This is the only CD I've purchased of the work and is the only one I ever felt I needed. The dynamics are startling, the crescendos pulse pounding, and the recording space neither too dry nor too muddy. The wind machine is pretty convincing too.

I appreciate the Saturday Symphony tradition and thread for giving me a reason to return to this amazing work.


----------



## SimonNZ

starthrower said:


> OK, you asked for it! Worst album cover ever, in any music genre.


You might prefer the back cover of his "Sunbelt" album:

http://www.facerecords.com/shop/images/1/1013108_1.jpg

(wonderful version of Watermellon Man on Sunbelt, btw)


----------



## Cosmos

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But where's all the skin??? I don't see any bare chests here! :lol:


The allure is in the mystery. You get to imagine what's under the suit


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> I have this and it's really quite a good album! Well, aside from the cover.


I agree, it's a surprisingly decent album (for its funky jazz genre). And I don't think the cover is as horrible as all that. I'm probably in the minority though.


----------



## brotagonist

fjf said:


> View attachment 59110


Is that a parental guidance sticker in the lower right corner? :lol:


----------



## Albert7

brotagonist said:


> Is that a parental guidance sticker in the lower right corner? :lol:











This one deserves the parental advisory sticker here.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Liszt: Faust Symphony .


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert lieder - Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano, Edwin Fischer, piano


----------



## opus55

*Stravinsky*
Suite Italienne, for violin & piano (after Pulcinella, transcribed with Samuel Dushkin)
Duo Concertante, for violin & piano
_Isabelle van Keulen | Olli Mustonen_


----------



## Albert7

D Smith said:


> Ives: Four Sonatas performed by Hilary Hahn and Valentina Lisitsa. This is a fabulous CD. These performers bring a singing, lyrical approach to these works that really open them up. Highly recommended.


I own this CD too! Wonderful choice.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Bruckner *

Symphony No. 5 in B flat major


----------



## JACE

Another library loaner, another first listen:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 / Boulez, VPO*


----------



## BartokPizz

KenOC said:


> I have this and it's really quite a good album! Well, aside from the cover.


If that is a flute, and he intends to play jazz on it, I don't believe you!


----------



## Weston

BartokPizz said:


> If that is a flute, and he intends to play jazz on it, I don't believe you!


Why? Because of the way he's handling it or because it's a flute?


----------



## Weston

I wanted more music after Sinfonia Antartica, but decided to make it a piano evening.
*
Liszt: Harmonies poetiques et religieuses No. 3, Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
and No.4, Pensée des morts*
Philip Thompson, piano










Pleasantly played and recorded, however the No. 4 almost treads into the territory I often think Liszt sounds like -- slient movie piano with Snidely Whiplash tying the heroine to the train tracks.

*Pawet Mykietyn: Four Preludes *
Magdalena Prejsnar, piano










A very expressive set of preludes from a composer I've never heard of, but downloaded at a bargain price. I'd say these are the most accessible of the album. They seem to cross impressionism with minimalism but with a dash of drama, and lots of ornamental arpeggios.

*
Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte, Op.19, Nos 1 to 6*
Daniel Barenboim, piano










I used to clumsily play the No. 6 "Venetian Gondola Song" having it in a piano book of some sort. It was not really within my reach. I never tried to play it this fast! I thought it sounded cooler slower. It took me a while to recognize it in a real musician's version.


----------



## brotagonist

I have been trying out a number of things, triggered by items I viewed at a used record store and comments on TC today:

Carl Orff Carmina Burana - I had no idea that I knew this, that is, some of the initial songs. I am surprised by how enjoyable it is. I had read bad things about it, that Orff was backward, or something. I admit that once I got to the unfamiliar songs, about 15 minutes in, I turned it orff 

Arnold Schoenberg Pierrot Lunaire - I couldn't find an English version (I need to try Naxos ML). I found some recording from CSO Schoenberg Beyond the Score. I didn't like the singer *at all*. Then, I tried Jane Manning, Simon Rattle, Nash Ensemble. This sounds like the stuff! But, I was impatient and I already know the piece very, very well. Perhaps later 

Then, I wanted to hear Leoš Janáček's The Cunning Little Vixen. Wikipedia writes that "Interpretations of the work... remain... varied, ranging from children's entertainment to a tragedy." That sounded promising, provided I could find the latter interpretation. I didn't  It looked like kids' entertainment, with dancing animals and the like.

Now, I really wanted to find something to listen to  I found a YT video of Igor Stravinsky's Orpheus, which I have wanted to hear for years. Nice! My only complaint is that it is without the video: I would have liked to see the ballet. Performers are not indicated.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Liszt Recital / Igor Ardašev (Supraphon)*

Ardašev plays the B minor sonata beautifully.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I'm always scared to get those Supraphon recordings :lol: I take it they've come out of the soviet era, that is, the recording quality is contemporary?

I'm following a link posted by PetrB:

Tchaikovsky Nußknacker
Mariinsky Theatre Gergiev

I've never seen or heard it before  so I might as well do so now. It is pretty long, though  but I'm going to try to stick with it.


----------



## Josh

Just arrived in the mail today. Now playing disc 1 (of 10):

*Poèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)*
Françoise Pollet (soprano)
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

*Le Réveil des oiseaux*
Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano)
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

*Sept Haïkaï*
Joela Jones (piano)
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## opus55

Weston said:


> I used to clumsily play the No. 6 "Venetian Gondola Song" having it in a piano book of some sort. It was not really within my reach. I never tried to play it this fast! I thought it sounded cooler slower. It took me a while to recognize it in a real musician's version.


It goes the other way too. The shock of seeing the score of a piece that you thought was not too far your reach.










*Strauss*
Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## GreenMamba

Beethoven String Trio Serenade opus 8, Grumiaux/Janzer/Czako

Earlier Beethoven than I ever listen to, but a lovely work.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No 7)
Sir Adrian Boult
London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## opus55

*Gluck*
Iphigénie en Tauride, Act I

Listening to one act of each opera  I'm not going to be so caught up in the idea of "listen to everything in order".


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky's Symphony #1, "Winter Daydreams." NYPO, Bernstein conducting. Seldom heard, but a fine work. On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​ As it official winter now on the Northern hemisphere :

*Vivaldi : The Four Seasons.*
*Joshua Bell*, violin and conducting.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to a new favorite, the Piano Concerto by *Andrew Imbrie*









I think some of you other TC users are having a positive affect on me. I'm now listening to *Bax *- Symphony No. 3









And I actually find it to be not bad. I hope this trend continues.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> ^ I'm always scared to get those Supraphon recordings :lol: I take it they've come out of the soviet era, that is, the recording quality is contemporary?


Yeah, the sound is good. 

I'm actually now listening to another version of Liszt's B minor Sonata. This one's by François-Frédéric Guy:


----------



## samurai

Ralph Vaughan Williams--*Symphony No.7 {Sinfonia Antartica} and Symphony No.8, *both performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra under Sir Adrian Boult.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.60 and Symphony No.7 in D Minor, Op.70, *both featuring the Otmar Suitner led Staatskapelle Berlin in two rousing and inspirational performances.
Robert Schumann--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat major, Op.97 {"Rhenish"} and Symphony No.4 in D Minor, *both traversed by Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## senza sordino

On the last day of school, I played *Nutcracker* conducted by Valery Gergiev with the Kirov Orchestra
This morning I played my new disk of *Beethoven Piano Concerti 4&5* Van Cliburn with Fritz Reiner and Chicago

Doing my homework for the String Quartet list I listened to
*Dvorak SQ 10* on Spotify performed by the Britten Quartet
*Schoenberg SQ 4* with the Fred Sherry Quartet
For a few times in the piece I was reminded of early Pink Floyd, while listening to *Saariaho Nymphea Jardin Secret III* performed by Meta 4
*LvB SQ 8* by the Takacs Quartet
and still with a free Saturday doing more homework I listened to *Brahms SQ 2* performed by the Amadeus Quartet
and I listened to *Schnitkke SQ 2* by the Lark Quartet

now it's late and I'm listening to the Saturday Symphony *RVW Symphony 7 * Andrew Davis and the BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Barenboim
*
Piano sonatas.
op.109 /110/ 111


----------



## Josh

Josh said:


>


Now playing disc two (3 Petites is wonderfully spooky, like restless, mischievous nymphs prancing around a fog-soaked graveyard singing hymns to the master of midnight):

*3 Petites liturgies de la Presence Divine*
Roger Muraro (piano), Valérie Hartmann-Claverie (ondes martenot) & Hélène Collerette (violin solo)
Maîtrise de Radio France & Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung

*Couleurs de la cité céleste*
Catherine Cournot (piano)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung

*Hymne au Saint-Sacrement*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung
Chant Des Deportes
BBC Chorus & BBC Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## jim prideaux

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59100
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Arias
> Magdalena Kozená, mezzo-soprano
> 
> Arias from cantatas, etc;
> 
> Amazingly fine performances. What a gift to be able to sing great music like this.
> 
> If Bach was not the greatest composer to ever walk the planet, he is sure doing a great imitation of it here with this astonishingly moving music.
> 
> Absolute heaven!


received same disc in the post last week and was also immediately so impressed-in this type of collection there is such an intense beauty when performed by a singer with Kozena's abilities-her collection of Dvorak, Martinu and Janacek is superb!.........although as you have intimated the Bach collection is more about the composer than the performer.....


----------



## Chronochromie

Corelli's Concerti Grossi with Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## brotagonist

For those of you who have turntables, you will need to increase the pitch to the maximum, as today is the shortest day of the year


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Act 1 from this wonderful opera. I need tot read the book over the summer for my literature class when I go back to school, so I'm comparing this to the original story.










And now I am listening to Liszt piano concertos, Barenboim as soloist and Boulez conducting. My favourite, no. 2, is first up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Saturday Symphony (on a Sunday for me)



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm listening to this version, like so many others here. Being unfamiliar with RVW's works, I think I will need to do a bit of research on his intentions for composing this piece. It sounds......like someone in the 1890s who wants to try something a bit different from your standard late-romantic orchestral schmaltz, but so far it does hint on the schmaltz side of things.


----------



## candi

Nice organ stuff by Buttstett. Particularly "Praeludium-capriccio: Capriccio"


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano concerto No.2 in B flat, op.19
Ronald Brautigam, piano
Andrew Parrott, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Tucker sings Verdi*[/B]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

starthrower said:


> OK, you asked for it! Worst album cover ever, in any music genre.


looks like Ian Anderson.


----------



## Guest

Johannes Brahms
Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, Op.15
Freire, Nelson, piano
Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhauseorchester


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Kinderszenen, Op. 15 (Christian Zacharias).









The 'Träumerei' somewhat reminds me of the Adagio from Haydn's sonata No. 60 (back to the whole Haydn-Schumann thing) .


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-7th and 8th performed by Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuggart conducted by Rasilainen.......

the almost 'martial' nature of the first movement of the 7th ('Sinfonia Romantica') feels particularly appropriate as I await the radio commentary of the Tyne-Wear derby commentary!


----------



## Skilmarilion

I thought the weather seemed mild today, but it turns out, it's *ice cold *... :tiphat:

*Vaughan Williams* - _Sinfonia Antarctica_


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Haunting Schoenberg. The more I listen, the more I hear.


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow morning I will be exorcised of the evil demon that is my gall bladder. Then I will commence two weeks of recovery which will means lots of alone time at home with glorious music filling my home. My listening project will begin with all of Mozart's concertos.

Until then:







Sergei Rachmaninoff
Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Op. 30
Valentina Lisitsa, piano
London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Francis


----------



## omega

*Vivaldi*
_Violin Concertos op.4 "La Stravanganza"_
Monica Huggett | The Academy of Ancient Music | Christopher Hogwood


----------



## schigolch




----------



## jim prideaux

Jerome said:


> Tomorrow morning I will be exorcised of the evil demon that is my gall bladder. Then I will commence two weeks of recovery which will means lots of alone time at home with glorious music filling my home. My listening project will begin with all of Mozart's concertos.
> 
> Until then:
> View attachment 59142
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninoff
> Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Op. 30
> Valentina Lisitsa, piano
> London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Francis


best wishes for a speedy recovery-impressed by your intended use of the time!


----------



## Weston

Jerome said:


> Tomorrow morning I will be exorcised of the evil demon that is my gall bladder. Then I will commence two weeks of recovery which will means lots of alone time at home with glorious music filling my home. My listening project will begin with all of Mozart's concertos.
> 
> Until then:
> View attachment 59142
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninoff
> Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Op. 30
> Valentina Lisitsa, piano
> London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Francis


I hear this is routine now but still no walk in the park. Take care and don't overdo it, but this does sound like a nice way to recover.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday morning with some joyous Bach provided by Gardiner and company! BWV 143,41 and 16.


----------



## Guest

Frédéric Chopin
Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, Op.11
Lang Lang, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta

Yes! Lang Lang! Loud and proud!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : cantatas.
*Sutherland */ Ameling / Baker


----------



## George O

Eugene Ysaye (1858-1931): 6 Sonatas for Violin Solo, op 27

Ruggiero Ricci, violin

on Candide (NYC), from 1974


----------



## Vasks

Seasonal Selections... on a mix of LPs & CDs

*Vivaldi - Winter from "Four Seasons" (Standage/CRD LP)
Corrette - Le belle vielleuse (Nemeth/Hungaroton CD)
Waldteufel - Skaters Waltz (Karajan/Angel LP)
Gould - Winter from "Burchfield Gallery" (composer/RCA CD)
de Frumerie - Pastoral Suite (Rudolph/CBC CD)
Ives - December (Gregg Smith/Columbia LP)*


----------



## Weston

*Bach: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C Major, BWV 564 
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, BWV 565*
James Kibbie, organ










These free downloads are a great resource. I only wish I enjoyed organ music more. There is so much wonderful music in the repertoire, but clarity is hard to come by with organ for me even when so nicely played as these.

I listened to the famous D minor Toccata and Fugue because it was next in line and, you know, we shouldn't neglect the war horses thinking they're overplayed.

*
Orlando Gibbons: Pavan, Lincoln's Inn Mask, Galliard, Fantasaia in four parts*
Ensemble Villanella / Rose Consort of Viols / Unicorn Ensemble










I've always associated the name Orlando Gibbons with early music because the record labels do, but I was surprised to hear so much counterpoint and complexity. It turns out he is later than Monteverdi placing him firmly into early baroque. I never knew this until today.

*W. F. Bach: Sinfonia in D minor, Fk. 65*
Gottfried von der Goltz / Freiburg Baroque Orchestra










Is this the first instance of a composer smiling for posterity? I proclaim W. F. to be the coolest and most bizarre of the Bach boys, often using startling intervals and modulations, although this particular piece is kind of tame for him. It does feature one of the catchiest fugue subjects I've ever heard.


----------



## fjf

Bach tonight.


----------



## JACE

Listening to more music from this *Lazar Berman* set:










*Disc 4 - Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Troisième année*

Magnificent.


----------



## starthrower

Schoenberg-Gurrelieder










Such lush, beautiful music!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A list of all the music I have listened to so far today:

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No 6 "Tragische", performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra.
*Johannes Brahms* - Symphonies No. 3 and 4, performed by the same orchestra and conductor.
*Robert Schumann* - Symphonies No. 1 "Spring" and 3 "Rhenische", performed by Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Cosmos

It's been such a long time since I last graced myself with the glory that is Mozart's last symphony, so I'm doing that right now

Mozart - Symphony no.41 in C, Claudio Abbado and the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## opus55

*Albinoni*
Oboe Concertos, Op. 7. Nos 6 and 7
_Sarah Francis | London Harpsichord Ensemble_

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 40 in F
_Cologne Chamber Orchestra | Helmut Müller-Brühl_

Müller-Brühl is one of my favorite artists on Naxos label. Very fine Bach recordings.


----------



## brotagonist

Tot get...



























:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cosmos

brotagonist said:


> Tot get...
> 
> View attachment 59158
> View attachment 59159
> View attachment 59160
> View attachment 59161
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


The horror! The horror!


----------



## brotagonist

Back to sanity:









Boulez Pli selon Pli
Schäfer EI

The first few listens, it didn't seem to do much for me, but last night, I thought the music was starting to catch. I wish, perhaps, that the poetry were less fragmented. I will be giving this more attention today and in the days to come.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 7 [No 3] D minor Jiri Belohlavek , Prague Symphony Orch


----------



## omega

*Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica"_
Sir Andrew Davis | BBC Symphony Orchestra








*Britten*
_A Ceremony of Carols_
Choir of King's College | James Clark (sopr.) | Allan Godlee (sopr.) | Oslan Ellis (harp) | Sir Andrew Davis (cond.)
_Saint Nicolas_
Choir of King's College | Robert Tear (tenor) | Bruce Russel (treble) | Sir Andrew Davis and Ian Mare (piano) | Cambridge Girls' Choir | Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields | Sir Andrew Davis (cond.)


----------



## Guest

No.21 "Waldstein" from this set. Does he plumb the depths as much as Arrau does? Maybe not, but he has his own valid interpretive insights. The sound is among the best I've heard--the engineers have beautifully captured his Bosendorfer Imperial Grand.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvorak Symphony No 6 DSO Berlin Sian Edwards


----------



## Haydn man

BartokPizz said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D
> *Gil Shaham; Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orch
> 
> This is so far and away the best performance of this concerto I have ever heard, and the cover art is just about the worst.


This is my wife's favourite classical piece and her number one performance is by Kyung-Wha Chung, she is currently digesting this version with interest.
She loves the attack that Chung gives her performance but is loving the majesty of Shaham' playing and the slightly slower tempo in the first movement
The playing of the Philharmonia is first class and the recording is very good
I am feeling we may be listening to the new favourite


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä

Going through the complete nine of this cycle.

The performance of number one is rather ordinary. The winds in the minuet's trio should be a bit more aggressive. Disappointing.

Number two is much better. Very fine. One of the best.


----------



## Mika

Hilliard Ensemble : Il Cor Tristo


----------



## fjf

I am listening to his Emperor version (with Edwin Fisher) and it sounds actually pretty good, even though it is mono. He does an energetic interpretation.


----------



## Albert7

Saw this and probably will spin this album later on after the family Xmas party this afternoon.









Her voice is at her pure best on this one as I remember last time I heard this.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Paris Quartet No. 2 in A minor; No. 3 in G Major; No. 4 in B minor (Wilbert Hazelzet; Sonnerie).


----------



## DeepR

Currently learning this piece and loving it.


----------



## D Smith

The discussion in the other thread made me put this CD on this afternoon. Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 Richter/Leinsdorf/Chicago. Such fire from Richter and such commitment from both of them to this work! One of my favorite recordings and a true pleasure to revisit.


----------



## opus55

*Kalevi Aho*
Symphony No. 7 "Hyonteissinfonia" (Insect Symphony)
_Lahti Symphony Orchesttra | Osmo Vänskä_

Is 1988 considered modern? I definitely dig this.


----------



## brotagonist

My first traversal of Thomas Hampson singing Walt Whitman's poetry set to music by composers the likes of Hindemith, Vaughan Williams and others:









Lieder, à l'américain? This will take some getting into  but I am interested in the poetry. It's a change from the primarily instrumental music I tend to prefer.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3: Debussy-Children's Corner, Petite Suite, Danse sacrée et danse profane, etc...
Disc 4: Debussy-Fantasie pour piano et orchestre, Rapsodie pour saxophone, Tarentelle styrienne, etc...


----------



## LancsMan

*Bartok: Piano Works* Zoltan Kocsis on Philips







From this disc I've just listened to:-

Three Hungarian Folk Songs - quite charming (not often a term I associate with Bartok).

Fourteen Bagatelles - These are much more Bartokian - and quite marvellous. They are relatively approachable even if you are not drawn to Bartok's more aggressive piano style.

Sonatina - Folkish influenced easy going Bartok.

Wonderful playing by Zoltan Kocsis.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach, Partida for Solo Violin No. 2

Nathan Milstein (First recording)


----------



## LancsMan

*Delius: The Delius Collection Volume 1* Ambrosian Singers, Eric Parkin, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Norman Del Mar and Eric Fenby on Unicorn Kanchana








This disc contains the Dance Rhapsodies, Song of the High Hills, Piano Preludes, Polka and Fantastic Dance.

The Song of the High Hills may be (but it's hard to choose) my favourite work by Delius. But there are still big gaps in my knowledge of Delius.

A great disc in my opinion.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's* Cantata BWV 222 "My Life's Breath is failing"

for unknown event or date

* now attributed to Johann Ernst Bach

Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: Seventh Book of Madrigals
La Venexiana


----------



## LancsMan

*Debussy: Preludes* Walter Gieseking on EMI








I'm listening to the Preludes - Books 1 and 2 - from this 4 CD set of the complete works for piano.

Surely Debussy is one of the pivotal composers in the early twentieth century - particularly in piano music. The Preludes may be my favourite works by Debussy. And you can't get a better interpreter of them than Walter Gieseking. OK I admit I miss the quality of the sound of a modern recording - these recordings date from the first half of the nineteen fifties - before even I was born. It would be a shame to discount these marvellous renditions on this ground - I will admit to having a very satisfying more modern recording of these works by Krystian Zimerman as well. Wouldn't want to do without either version.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Concerto 2, w. Kovacevich/LSO/C.Davis (rec.1980); *R. Strauss*: Parergon, w. Pontinen/Tonhalle Zurich/Zinman (rec.2002); Dance Suite (after keyboard pieces by F. Couperin), w. COE/Leinsdorf (rec.1987).


----------



## starthrower

Penderecki conducts Szymanowski


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, B Minor Mass*


----------



## millionrainbows

i never knew Szymanowski was so...hot.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> i never knew Szymanowski was so...hot.


Heh, heh! I have the sound turned off. I'm just watching the young lady! :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

*R. Strauss*: Burleske, w. Argerich/BPO/Abbado (rec.1992); *Roussel*: Piano Works, w. Armengaud (rec.2006 - '12).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann, Piano Sonata "27 April 1945."*


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphony No. 3
Minnosota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä

Fine performance with, to these ears, a perfectly judged funeral march.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: Suite, Op. 29;Wind Quintet, Op. 26

The Quintet is Schoenberg's first substantial 12-tone composition. He was always a thematic composer, and a traditionalist. Thus, we should be listening to pitches, themes, and melodic cells, because otherwise, this is a traditional work, both rhythmically and formally. I hear it, do you?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Wood

Missa Solemnis, Gardiner with the Monteverdi Choir and O, R et R, a video recording from this year's proms.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I didn listen to much Boulez yesterday, so I'm going to make up for it today by listening to as much as possible.


----------



## starthrower

Ferde Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite
Detroit Symphony Dorati


----------



## brotagonist

Rachmaninov Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Ashkenazy Previn LSO

This was my breakthrough piece for getting into Rachmaninoff.


----------



## D Smith

After listening to Richter's Brahms earlier today I was in the mood for more of this incredible talent. So I put on his Beethoven concert in London 1975. The power, depth and balance he brings to these pieces never fails to amaze me. I wish I had been there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The 7th disc of this very very attractive box set. Piano concertos 22 and 23. It's interesting to see that in Mozart's development over time as a composer, the piano concertos are mainly the fruits of his final decade in composition, and only his 5th piano concerto is the only truly original piano concerto he wrote before adulthood (age 17).


----------



## starthrower

Thanks to COAG for hipping me to this one! I hadn't seen or heard of it before.
But I am loving this!


----------



## Vaneyes

*RVW*: Symphony 9, Job, w. BBCSO/A. Davis (rec.1995).


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Heh, heh! I have the sound turned off. I'm just watching the young lady! :devil:


That is creepy, but I hadta give it a like. Merry Xmas.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> Thanks to COAG for hipping me to this one! I hadn't seen or heard of it before.
> But I am loving this!


I particularly love Messagesquisse, the way he uses those clusters in the second section....MAN that's good!


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> That is creepy, but I hadta give it a like. Merry Xmas.


I was actually listening. I'd be a fool to only watch the great Penderecki conduct Szymanowski's
beautiful violin concerto.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I particularly love Messagesquisse, the way he uses those clusters in the second section....MAN that's good!


Will listen again. Luckily it's Christmas week, and I'll have a little more free time for music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Karajan 1963 cycle

Symphonies 7 & 8

Honestly I don't know why the 8th is afforded so little love. I suspect that it would be among the most admired if it had bee composed by Haydn... or even Mozart.


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> Penderecki conducts Szymanowski


Wow. That was great. I've never heard this music before! 

EDIT: 
Does anyone have a CD recommendation for this work?

I see that both Rattle/Zehetmair and Dutoit/Juillet have recorded Szymanowski's VCs Nos. 1 and 2. Can anyone comment on these? Or on any others?


----------



## starthrower

JACE said:


> Wow. That was great. I've never heard this music before!


I heard Simon Rattle's recording several years ago on an EMI CD I borrowed from the library. I've been meaning to pick up a recording ever since. I'm leaning towards the Sony CD. Oistrakh recorded a very passionate performance of no. 1, but the sound isn't very good.


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> I heard Simon Rattle's recording several years ago on an EMI CD I borrowed from the library. I've been meaning to pick up a recording ever since. *I'm leaning towards the Sony CD.* Oistrakh recorded a very passionate performance of no. 1, but the sound isn't very good.


ST, do you mean the Sony CD with Frank Peter Zimmerman & Antoni Wit?


----------



## starthrower

JACE said:


> ST, do you mean the Sony CD with Frank Peter Zimmerman & Antoni Wit?


Yeah! That one has received great reviews. Plus, it has the Britten concerto as well.


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> Yeah! That one has received great reviews. Plus, it has the Britten concerto as well.


Good deal. Thanks for the recommendation!

Incidentally, I'm already listening to the Juillet/Dutoit/Montreal SO recording (via Spotify):










Really powerful music.

I couldn't find the Frank Peter Zimmerman/Wit version on Spotify. Good excuse to buy the CD.


----------



## starthrower

I'm always impressed whenever I listen to Szymanowski. I have his string quartets, symphonies, choral music, Harnasie ballet, and a bit of piano music. Now I just need those great violin concertos!


----------



## Josh




----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> I'm always impressed whenever I listen to Szymanowski. I have his string quartets, symphonies, choral music, Harnasie ballet, and a bit of piano music. Now I just need those great violin concertos!


I only have one CD of his choral music, and I've never been able to get a foot-hold on it. Not sure if it's the performances or the works themselves. ...In any case, these VCs seem much more readily approachable.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Mariss Jansons & the St. Petersburg PO perform Rachmaninov's Third Symphony:


----------



## Josh

Snagged this at a thrift shop today for two bucks. Beautiful!


----------



## starthrower

Orchestre de Paris Paavo Jarvi


----------



## Pugg

Starting with the piaon box from Richter

CD 30 *PROKOFIEV* Légende, op.12/6;10 Visions fugitives, op.22;
Danza, op.32/1;Waltz, op.32/4;Pieces from "Cinderella"
SHOSTAKOVICH 6 Preludes & Fugues, op.87


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> I'm always impressed whenever I listen to Szymanowski. I have his string quartets, symphonies, choral music, Harnasie ballet, and a bit of piano music. Now I just need those great violin concertos!


I was looking at the EMI double a while back, but there was a lot of religious music on the second disc and that oriental symphony (#3) wasn't quite what I had expected. I might give it a look some day, but right now, I think it's icing on the cake, and I'm known for scraping the icing off before I indulge :lol:

I agree with JACE that the VCs were the works that interested me the most, after my sampling sessions.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> I was looking at the EMI double a while back, but there was a lot of religious music on the second disc and that oriental symphony (#3) wasn't quite what I had expected. I might give it a look some day, but right now, I think it's icing on the cake, and I'm known for scraping the icing off before I indulge :lol:
> 
> I agree with JACE that the VCs were the works that interested me the most, after my sampling sessions.


There's another EMI 2 disc set that doesn't have the Stabat Mater. Anyway, I'm not religious, but I have a Naxos CD of Szymanowski's sacred choral music, and I love it! I'm not interested in the religious text, I just love beautiful singing and music.

I decided to buy the violin concertos on Sony. The CD also includes Britten's violin concerto, which is a great work.


----------



## Josh

Another one of today's thrift store discoveries.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ravel is one of the greatest orchestrators ever and this is clear evidence. Debussy, on the other hand, would probably just be a better _composer..._


----------



## starthrower

Speaking of Ravel, I just got this in the mail the other day. I'm hoping to dig into it on Christmas day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Now on this, inspired by Starthrower. And perhaps after this I might just listen to Boulez's Szymanowski release too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : La Clemenza Di Tito*

*Berganza/ Popp/ Kernn/ Fassbaender *
Sublime conducting by *Kertész *


----------



## dgee

Wonderful music-making in one of my all time favourites - I haven't for ages and it's bringing me joy (along with the fact I finished the xmas shopping). Everyone's having fun, even in the spoken sections, including the basses who get to do some raucous rumbling. Plenty of decoration and character from the soloists









And this which I really enjoyed and had to listen to again not long after


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mentioned earlier


----------



## Ingélou

*Lully, Ballet des Plaisirs, 1655.*
*Gracious and graceful; my moment alone with the Universe.*
*Madame la Marquise*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The 7th disc of this very very attractive box set. Piano concertos 22 and 23. It's interesting to see that in Mozart's development over time as a composer, the piano concertos are mainly the fruits of his final decade in composition, and only his 5th piano concerto is the only truly original piano concerto he wrote before adulthood (age 17).


More Mozart! Disc 5: piano concertos 16 (oh my gosh I love this), 19 and 21 

Piano concerto no. 16 is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata in B-Flat Major, D960 (Elisabeth Leonskaja).









G. P. Telemann - 36 Fantasias for Harpsichord (John Butt):






I actually love that sparkling harpsichord sound - takes you back in time .


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphony No. 4
Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä

Conservative tempos. No special insights, but no problems either EXCEPT for the recorded sound which has an annoying, fatiguing haze about it and doesn't sound natural. Soft passages are barely audible.
Strange for a modern recording.
I realize why I only played through this cycle once up to this point when I bought it several years ago.
It's almost too much of an effort for me to listen through this haze, which was also noticeable in symphonies 1-3.


----------



## Pugg

​More *Mozart*: concertos for wind.
*Leister/ Koch/Piesk / Karajan *


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky - Piano Music (Benedikt Koehlen)*


----------



## Guest

K21b (originally K107), Three Concertos arranged by Mozart in 1765 from sonatas by JC Bach.
Played by David Owen Norris on a very early pianoforte and accompanied by Monica Huggett, Emilia Benjamin, and Joseph Crouch








Four Concertos from 1767:

K37, Harpsichord Concerto in F "Piano Concerto #1"
(Arrangement from Keyboard Sonatas by Raupach? & Honauer)

K39, Harpsichord Concerto in B flat "Piano Concerto #2"
(Arrangement from Keyboard Sonatas by Raupach [i, iii] & Schobert [ii])

K40, Harpsichord Concerto in D "Piano Concerto #3"
(Arrangement from Keyboard Sonatas by Honauer, Eckard & C.P.E. Bach)

K41, Harpsichord Concerto in G "Piano Concerto #4"
(Arrangement from Keyboard Sonatas by Honauer [i, iii] & Raupach [ii])

Robert Levin, Harpsichord
Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Bruce

Jerome said:


> Tomorrow morning I will be exorcised of the evil demon that is my gall bladder. Then I will commence two weeks of recovery which will means lots of alone time at home with glorious music filling my home. My listening project will begin with all of Mozart's concertos.
> 
> Until then:
> View attachment 59142
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninoff
> Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Op. 30
> Valentina Lisitsa, piano
> London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Francis


By now you are probably home, enjoying all your time with Mozart, who will surely aid in your recovery. Best wishes for a quick one.


----------



## Bruce

Vasks said:


> Seasonal Selections... on a mix of LPs & CDs
> 
> *Vivaldi - Winter from "Four Seasons" (Standage/CRD LP)
> Corrette - Le belle vielleuse (Nemeth/Hungaroton CD)
> Waldteufel - Skaters Waltz (Karajan/Angel LP)
> Gould - Winter from "Burchfield Gallery" (composer/RCA CD)
> de Frumerie - Pastoral Suite (Rudolph/CBC CD)
> Ives - December (Gregg Smith/Columbia LP)*


Ives - December!!!!!! What a great song! I remember the first time I heard this, about 45 years ago, and I thought, What the he!! is that? And it has been growing on me ever since. Only about a minute long, but it packs quite a punch.


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> By now you are probably home, enjoying all your time with Mozart, who will surely aid in your recovery. Best wishes for a quick one.


Actually I'm just getting ready to head to the hospital. Getting the concertos that Mozart did not actually compose out of the way before I get to the meat of my listening project when I return. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Bruce

Officially starting the Christmas vacation with some chamber music

*Arthur* *Foote* (American, 1853 - 1937) - String Quartet No. 3 in D, Op. 70
*John* *Blackwood* *McEwen* (British, 1868 - 1948) - Violin Sonata No. 6
*Roman* *Padlewski* (Polish, 1915 - 1944) - String Quartet No. 2
*Guillaume* *Lekeu* (Belgian, 1870 - 1894) - String Quartet in G

Lekeu was developing into quite an impressive composer; such a pity he died so young. All these works are very good.


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner : Parsifal*

*Peter Hofmann*, José Van Dam, *Anne Gjevang*, Victor Van Halem, Marjon Lambriks, et al.
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: *Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## JACE

This morning's commute music:










*Liszt: Tasso; Les Préludes; Orpheus; Mazeppa; Mephisto Waltz No. 2 / Kurt Masur, Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra (EMI)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Lehar*
Operetta "Der Zarewitsch" in three acts.
-Rene Kollo, Lucia Popp, Ivan Rebroff, Norbert Orth, et al.
-The Munich Radio Symphony & the Bavarian Radio Choir/Heinz Wallberg

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Ballet "The Nutcracker" in two acts.
-The Kirov Orchestra & Chorus/Valery Gergiev.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Ballet "The Seasons" in four scenes.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi

*-->My Christmas tradition about every year. 
Happy Holidays.*
:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Puccini* birthday (1858), selections with Pav.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvorak : Symphony No.1 in C Minor, "The Bells of Zlonice"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos. 41 and 42.*


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections... on CDs_

*W F Bach - Sinfonia to the Christmas cantata "O Wunder" (Haenchen/Berlin)
J S Bach - Cantata #40 "Dazu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes" (Craig Smith/Koch)
Buxtehude - Cantata " Das neugeborne Kindelein" (Nemeth/Hungaroton)
Victoria - O magnum mysterium (Shaw/Telarc)
Daquin - Noels #3 & 4 (Bardon/Pierre Verany)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*RVW*: Chamber Music, w. Music Group of London (rec.1972/3), Jackson/Maggini Qt. (rec.2000).








View attachment 59213


----------



## omega

*Schütz*
_Opus ultimum_
Collegium Vocale Gent | Concerto Palatino | Philippe Herreweghe








*Schubert*
_Late Piano Sonatas_
Paul Lewis








*Janacek*
_Sinfoniette_
Sir Charles Mackerras | Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## opus55

Haydn keyboard sonatas


----------



## JACE

Prompted by a couple LvB piano sonata threads:









*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 15 "Pastorale" / Rudolf Buchbinder*









*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 4 / Emil Gilels*


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> Wow. That was great. I've never heard this music before!
> 
> EDIT:
> Does anyone have a CD recommendation for this work?
> 
> I see that both Rattle/Zehetmair and Dutoit/Juillet have recorded Szymanowski's VCs Nos. 1 and 2. Can anyone comment on these? Or on any others?


I think that the violinist *So-Ock Kim* is a large part of why this is so good. I don't know that another violinist would do it justice.


----------



## rrudolph

Ives: String Quartets 1 & 2/Hymn/Hallowe'en








Carter: String Quartets 1 & 2








Feldman: Piano and String Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

Per Norgard: String Quartets 1-6; Kontra Quartet (Kontrapunkt) Entertaining, modern enough to be accessible; Bartokian in places.


----------



## csacks

Suggested by JACE, George Solti conducting LPO and Orchestre de Paris, Playing Les Preludes, Tasso, Faust and Prometheus. Strong music, to start a strong week


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
Schoenberg Quartet









I'm always astounded by how every motif of the opening theme is transformed over the course of the work.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
> Schoenberg Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always astounded by how every motif of the opening theme is transformed over the course of the work.


I've always wanted to get this disc. I like the cover art, and another look at any of Schoenberg's works is always fun and valuable.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> I've always wanted to get this disc. I like the cover art, and another look at any of Schoenberg's works is always fun and valuable.


The Schoenberg Quartet provides very clean readings of the works (they also include arrangements of other pieces like the Wind Quintet and the Six Little Pieces for Piano). Not the most fiery, perhaps, but fine nonetheless.


----------



## rrudolph

Today's birthday boy:

Varese: Arcana/Octandre/Offrandes/Integrales/Deserts








Varese: Ecuatorial








Varese: Poeme Electronique


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Gewandhaus Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

Take a modern virtuoso orchestra and apply the HIP style and you have this complete set of Chailly's Beethoven symphony performances.

Excellent for the jaded listener (like me) who've had enough of same old...same old in Beethoven symphony performances.

Bracing, crackerjack performances, completely devoid of any sentimentality.

Wonderful recorded sound.


----------



## fjf

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59226
> 
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
> Gewandhaus Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Take a modern virtuoso orchestra and apply the HIP style and you have this complete set of Chailly's Beethoven symphony performances.
> 
> Excellent for the jaded listener (like me) who've had enough of same old...same old in Beethoven symphony performances.
> 
> Bracing, crackerjack performances, completely devoid of any sentimentality.
> 
> Wonderful recorded sound.


Yes, these are fast and fun!.


----------



## millionrainbows

Still listening to Per Norgard Quartets. I think I like the No. 4 best, subtitled* Dreamscape.* It's reminiscent of Ligeti in its clustering, but it has a droney quality that would be alien to Ligeti. Two or three-note melodic figures revolve around a central pitch. Some Pendereckian moments of descent, but always returning to that drone. There's some Terry Riley that reminds me of this, for double-bass.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> Yes, these are fast and fun!.


Almost like Toscanini in modern sound. Fast and bracing. Almost... but not quite. Nobody could do Toscanini like Toscanini.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59226
> 
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
> Gewandhaus Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Take a modern virtuoso orchestra and apply the HIP style and you have this complete set of Chailly's Beethoven symphony performances.
> 
> Excellent for the jaded listener (like me) who've had enough of same old...same old in Beethoven symphony performances.
> 
> Bracing, crackerjack performances, completely devoid of any sentimentality.
> 
> Wonderful recorded sound.


I bought the whole set. Best cycle ever in my opinion.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> I bought the whole set. Best cycle ever in my opinion.


Me too. I'm going through the whole set now. Up to No. 3.


----------



## Albert7

Just downloaded the HJ Lim Beethoven piano sonata cycle (for a true bargain at $10) off iTunes and started to listen to her version of the Hammerklavier.









Didn't get any feedback on TC asking about this cycle but so far I have mixed feelings about the first movement I just heard. The Yahama piano she uses is relatively harsh and it seems like she doesn't contemplate the music as much as I could want. I probably will get the Brendel cycle as well soon.

Too bad Gould never played the Hammerklavier as far as I know. I probably will try to listen to as much of the Lim cycle and get back to you guys on it.


----------



## fjf

Relaxing piano this evening.


----------



## JACE

fjf said:


> View attachment 59228
> 
> 
> Relaxing piano this evening.


Such lovely music.


----------



## KenOC

Morimur said:


> I bought the whole set. Best cycle ever in my opinion.


I've got it too. Most excellent performances and recordings! At the top of my heap along with the more ascetic but more passionate Gardiner.


----------



## JACE

More LvB:








*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Serkin, Ormandy, Philadelphia O*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Toru Takemitsu - 'A Way A Lone II' (Tadaaki Otaka, BBC National Orchestra of Wales)*

Beautiful, and a bit spooky in parts. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Cosmos

No snow here yet, which I consider a tragedy. So I'm listening to some heavy tragic dramatic Germanic music

Reger, Piano Concerto in f minor










If you haven't heard it before, it's kinda like if Brahms went out of control


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg Symphonies 2 and 5 from the CPO box set-Rasilainen conducts the RSO Frankfurt.......

conservative, late romantic and almost cinematic in their grand 'sweep'-in these works Atterberg appears to have resolutely ignored the more radical currents of European music and looked to Dvorak, Sibelius and even Nielsen.....and his music is none the worse for that!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Lazar Berman perform Rachmaninov's Corelli Variations, Six Moments Musicaux, and a selection of Preludes.










As I listen to this music, I'm still surprised that Berman was often criticized for being a "banger," a pianist with thunderous technique but no taste or artistic insight. If anything, this version of the Corelli Variations is more _gentle_ and _poetic_ than any other version I've heard.

Strange.

EDIT:
I wonder if Berman's shoddy treatment by the Soviet authorities, who denied him an opportunity to concertize in the West except for short periods, had any impact on his reputation? Would people have thought about him differently if he'd had more exposure?

Apparently, Berman's pianism provoked divided reactions in the USSR too. Emil Gilels was in awe of Berman, famously calling him "the phenomenon of the music world." But other people in the Soviet musical establishment considered him a hack. Could those points of view have been motivated by the fact that Berman didn't always toe the party line?


----------



## LancsMan

*Elgar: Violin Concerto* Nigel Kennedy and the London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on EMI.








One of Elgar's best works - superior in my book to the symphonies. Although he could obviously turn out the big tunes and pomp, I feel Elgar is more convincing when he turns poetic. And maybe the highlight of this concerto is the extended hushed accompanied cadenza in the last movement. No gratuitous showing off here - just sheer magic instead.

All very well played here by Nigel Kennedy.


----------



## Bas

Yesterday evening:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto no. 3, Tempest Sonata
By Steven Lubin [fortepiano], The academy of ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood [dir.], on Decca









Anton Bruckner - Symphony no. 6
By die Municher Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI









Michael Nyman - MGV
By the Michael Nyman Band and Orchestra on MN records









Right this very moment:

George Frederic Handel - Messiah (Dublin)
By the Dunedin Consort & Players, Susan Hamilton [soprano], Annie Gill [contralto], Clare Wilkinson [contralto], Nicholas Mullroy [tenor], Matthew Brooks [bass], John Butt [dir.], on LINN records









What a magnificent, vivid performance is this!


----------



## Bruce

albertfallickwang said:


> Just downloaded the HJ Lim Beethoven piano sonata cycle (for a true bargain at $10) off iTunes and started to listen to her version of the Hammerklavier.
> 
> View attachment 59227
> 
> 
> Didn't get any feedback on TC asking about this cycle but so far I have mixed feelings about the first movement I just heard. The Yahama piano she uses is relatively harsh and it seems like she doesn't contemplate the music as much as I could want. I probably will get the Brendel cycle as well soon.
> 
> Too bad Gould never played the Hammerklavier as far as I know. I probably will try to listen to as much of the Lim cycle and get back to you guys on it.


I have a recording of Gould playing the Hammerklavier--it should still be available on the Sony label. I don't recall having any particular reaction to this recording, though. It wasn't great, but neither was there anything wrong with it. He plays the adagio fairly quickly; not at all to its detriment.

Thanks for the reaction to the Lim set.


----------



## Morimur

*Rimski-korsakov: Scheherazade, Borodin / Immerseel, Anima Eterna Orchestra*












> I was unprepared for the incredible richness these performances offer. Here were colors and harmonies that I simply did not remember hearing in these works before...For anyone else who wants to hear this familiar repertoire in an exciting new way, I cannot recommend this release highly enough.
> - FANFARE: Ronald E. Grames


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4.
Gewandhaus Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

Continuing my traversal of the complete Chailly cycle, the maestro continues to strip away layers of thick romantic varnish and gives us the music as written with bracing tempos and minus the sentimentality.

This performance of Beethoven's greatest purely orchestral symphony is as close as one can come to hearing Arturo Toscanini conduct it in modern sound. No Napoleon. Just the music.
One of the greatest performances of the Eroica I have ever heard.

The Fourth also gets a bracing account devoid of sentimentality.

Works for me!!!


----------



## Albert7

Taking a huge break from the Lim set to encode the complete Solo and concerto DG recordings of Sviatoslav Richter into iTunes:









He was definitely a master pianist and bar none, probably my favorite along w/ Gould, Grimaud, Argerich, and Giliels too. I probably will start the first disc tonight when my stepdad gets home.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59234
> 
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4.
> Gewandhaus Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Continuing my traversal of the complete Chailly cycle, the maestro continues to strip away layers of thick romantic varnish and gives us the music as written with bracing tempos and minus the sentimentality.
> 
> This performance of Beethoven's greatest purely orchestral symphony is as close as one can come to hearing Arturo Toscanini conduct it in modern sound. No Napoleon. Just the music.
> One of the greatest performances of the Eroica I have ever heard.
> 
> The Fourth also gets a bracing account devoid of sentimentality.
> 
> Works for me!!!


Thanks for the reaction. I just added this to my iTunes wishlist.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Christmas Oratorio - John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Bruce said:


> I have a recording of Gould playing the Hammerklavier--it should still be available on the Sony label. I don't recall having any particular reaction to this recording, though. It wasn't great, but neither was there anything wrong with it. He plays the adagio fairly quickly; not at all to its detriment.
> 
> Thanks for the reaction to the Lim set.


I have the Gould Hammerklavier. If memory serves, it was recorded from Canadian TV; the sound is not the best. Not, to me, an impressive reading. But he pretty much nails the slow movement, a surprise!


----------



## ahammel

_Petals_, Kaija Saariaho

My "all Finnish composers who aren't Sibelius" day is quickly turning into an "all Saariaho" day.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> Taking a huge break from the Lim set to encode the complete Solo and concerto DG recordings of Sviatoslav Richter into iTunes:
> 
> View attachment 59235
> 
> 
> He was definitely a master pianist and bar none, probably my favorite along w/ Gould, Grimaud, Argerich, and Giliels too. I probably will start the first disc tonight when my stepdad gets home.


Looks like I will have to tag the albums separately instead of doing it as the whole box set :\ Kinda like it like that but also makes it harder to find the box set in totalum.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

* John Joubert - Cello Concerto

Robert Simpson - Cello Concerto

Christopher Wright - Cello Concerto*
Raphael Wallfisch; BBC NO of Wales, William Boughton
[Lyrita, 2014]

This is an impressive disc of modern British 'cello concertos.










*Ginastera
String Quartet No.1, Op. 20
String Quartet No.2, Op. 26
String Quartet No.3 for soprano & string quartet, Op. 40*
Cuarteto Latinoamericano [Elan, 1997]


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> I have the Gould Hammerklavier. If memory serves, it was recorded from Canadian TV; the sound is not the best. Not, to me, an impressive reading. But he pretty much nails the slow movement, a surprise!


Woot just found a copy of Gould's Hammerklavier on a 1993 Sony release so probably will pick that one up later on next month.


----------



## LancsMan

*Faure: La Chanson d'Eve and other songs* Janet Baker and Geoffrey Parsons on hyperion








Restrained, and elegant, rather typical of Faure. These should appeal to those with a taste for late 19th century French song. The main work here was actually composed around 1910.

The voice of Janet Baker is a joy in this repertoire - well it is for me. Strong on communication.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Kinderszenen, Op. 15 (Christian Zacharias).









The Kinderszenen is becoming one of my favourites amongs Schumann's sets of character pieces - there's something tender and meditative about the pieces, as if Schumann was homing in on very specific, personal reminiscences. Zacharias' interpretation is very good, imo - he adds a tender and personal touch to the music, while keeping it dynamic and spontaneous. His playing also has a nice 'sparkle' to it.


----------



## George O

Arnold Schönberg (1874-1951)

Quintett für Flöte, Oboe, Klarinette, Horn, und Fagott, op 26

Das Bläser-Quintett des Südwestfunks, Baden-Baden

on Wergo (Baden-Baden, West Germany), from 1967


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rawsthorne*: Violin Concerti 1 & 2, w. Hirsch/BBC Scottish SO/Friend (rec.1996); Symphonies 1 - 3, w. LPO/Pritchard/Braithwaite; BBCSO/Del Mar (rec.1967 - '93).


----------



## Haydn man

I am working my way through these Schubert songs.
These are not things I have really listened to before but there is a real beauty in the human voice enhanced by the accompanying piano playing.


----------



## hpowders

LancsMan said:


> *Elgar: Violin Concerto* Nigel Kennedy and the London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on EMI.
> View attachment 59229
> 
> 
> One of Elgar's best works - superior in my book to the symphonies. Although he could obviously turn out the big tunes and pomp, I feel Elgar is more convincing when he turns poetic. And maybe the highlight of this concerto is the extended hushed accompanied cadenza in the last movement. No gratuitous showing off here - just sheer magic instead.
> 
> All very well played here by Nigel Kennedy.


True, but if you haven't already, try to hear any of the Yehudi Menuhin performances. There's one in stereo with Sir Adrian Boult.
As a young lad, Menuhin had a very special relationship with Elgar.


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Markevitch - The Concert Hall Recordings (3 CD)*


----------



## LancsMan

hpowders said:


> True, but if you haven't already, try to hear any of the Yehudi Menuhin performances. There's one in stereo with Sir Adrian Boult.
> As a young lad, Menuhin had a very special relationship with Elgar.


I've not heard the Boult recording - but I have the somewhat older Menuhin recording with Sir Edward at the helm!


----------



## scratchgolf

Major thanks to Violadude for playing this last night. I'm completely in love with the Viola Sonata. Haunting finale.


----------



## LancsMan

*Delius: The Song of The High Hills and first orchestral recordings of Songs* Felicity Lott, Sarah Walker, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Ambrosian Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Eric Fenby on Unicorn Kanchana.

I listened to the Song of The High Hills last night -same recording but a different disc. It's certainly worth another listen.

This disc also contains a number of Delius's orchestrated songs. Excellent, and the voices of the three soloists suits this music perfectly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 1 in A, Op. 4
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25*
Escher String Quartet [Naxos]

A great quartet cycle and a great set of performances, in my humble opinion!


----------



## Albert7

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 59242
> 
> 
> I am working my way through these Schubert songs.
> These are not things I have really listened to before but there is a real beauty in the human voice enhanced by the accompanying piano playing.


Nice how many discs is this one?


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Renata Tebaldi*
Christmas Festival


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've long sworn by Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle... but I am now giving these earlier recordings with the Philharmonia a listen... and they are more than quite good.


----------



## papsrus

Bunch of stuff today, but right now really enjoying:

Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 Op. 130
Grand Fugue Op. 133 in B Flat Major
-- Alexander String Quartet

From the Complete Masterpieces box set.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Georg Friedrich Haas
String Quartet No 1*
Kairos Quartett [Edition Zeitklang, 2014]

*String Quartet No 3 'In iij. Noct' (2001)*
Stadler Quartet [YouTube]



> [In his third string quartet ("In iij Noct."), Georg Friedrich Haas continues his experiments with the possibilities of music performed in the dark, as established in Adolf Wölfli and in vain. Darkness, however, is not present in this piece merely as an absence of light, but becomes the key theme of the work: the whole piece is played in complete darkness, the musicians can see neither their music nor their fellow performers, and are seated as far apart from one another as possible - for example they might be seated around the audience in the four corners of the auditorium.
> 
> Towards the end of the 3rd String Quartet a quotation from Gesualdo can be heard, from which the work also takes its title (from the Responses: Feria V, Resp. VII).
> 
> The 3rd String Quartet is composed as a verbal score, with many details and decisions left to the performers. They communicate solely through the sounds produced by their instruments, inviting one another into musical processes, accepting these invitations or responding in kind with an invitation of their own - and always deciding for themselves how far they choose to go down each path together, before turning back.
> 
> The duration of the piece is only decided during the performance: the minimum length is 35 minutes, but the piece can also last considerably longer.
> Universal Edition


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Over the course of the evening...*

*Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder*
Lucia Popp, Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra​







*
Grieg: Peer Gynt*
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra​








*York Bowen: Viola Concerto & Sonata*
Doris Lederer (Viola), Bruce Murray (Piano), Paul Polivnick & the Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra​


----------



## D Smith

More composer of the month with Schubert's Symphonies 3 and 4 performed by Harnoncourt/RCO. These are my overall favorites of his symphonies and I listen to this set often.


----------



## Morimur

*Mark Reisen, Bass - Opera Arias and Scenes*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morimur, your previous avatar was better. The blond, creepy, and somewhat deformed guy was way cooler.

Stockhausen- Sternklang, Gruppen and Mittwochs Gruss. I love Stockhausen. There is so much music in Licht: I've picked at a few parts of the different days of the week but there is so much great stuff I haven't heard.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Gewandhaus Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

Chailly must be using the new Earl Grey edition of the Fifth Symphony, for there is an exposed whistling piccolo part in the fourth movement that I have never heard before, which will remind you of a boiling teapot! Despite that, a very fine streamlined unsentimental performance.

The Sixth is streamlined with faster than usual first and second movements, fine traditionally paced peasant dance and storm, ending with a traditionally-paced final movement.

Wonderful sound.


----------



## KenOC

Hpowders, your guy a few years ago before the ravages of time took their toll.










A fine looking rack of a man in those days!


----------



## Autocrat

via Spotify.

Magic.

Anyone who is under the misapprehension that harmony in 12-tone music (which this piece largely consists of) is coincidental needs to listen to the violin concerto. Seriously.


----------



## opus55

Weber: Der Freischütz


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Antonin Dvorak*

Complete Slavonic Dances, Op 46
Scherzo Capriccioso : Overture "My Home"

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik


----------



## D Smith

Tonight I listened to Haydn's Op. 74 string quartets beautifully played by the Takacs Quartet.


----------



## Weston

I decided to go completely random with no thought of editing for theme or flow. So whatever random sorting of Winamp's playlist comes up on top is what I'll listen to.
*

Sibelius: Humoreske III & IV Op. 89*
Tapio Tuomela / Folkwang Chamber Orchestra of Essen / Pekka Kauppinen, violin










Light, fluffy and low calorie doesn't necessarily mean tasteless. However I'm not sure why Nos. 1 and 2 were not included.

*Praetorius: Terpsichore Suite (No. 2?)*
St. Louis Brass Quintet










My notes say Terpsichore Suite No. 2, but I can't confirm that on line anywhere. It's only six pieces. Well, whatever. The Terpsichore collection all sounds alike in a way but is always fun to revisit. Sometimes the brass sounds out of tune, but with early music I never know when this is authentic tuning or if those sackbuts are just hard to play.

*
Bach: Sonata for flute and harpsichord in Eb, BWV 1031
Bach: Sonata for flute and harpsichord in A, BWV 1032*
Petri Alanko, flute / Anssi Mattila, harpsichord










Ahhh. Bach gets me feeling focused. There is no need to reserve this kind of contemplative baroque for Sunday mornings.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Disc 1 in this set:








*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
Debussy: _La Mer_
Ravel: _Daphnis et Chloé, Suite No. 2_
Mussorgsky: _Pictures at an Exhibition_


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
Piano Sonatas No. 9 and 10
_Alfred Brendel_

*Schubert*
Fantasie in C major, D.934
_Isabelle Faust | Alexander Melnikov_

Hearing Fantasie in C major for the first time - this music is putting me in a strange mood, almost otherworldly.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

We spent the evening decorating the Christmas tree... and didn't go out to eat dinner until after 9 PM. Then we made the horrible choice of downing some spicy Mexican food. Not the most ideal thing to do before bed time... at least not after you are no longer in your 20s. Thus we made the choice to stay up late and give our meal time to digest. So the wife is watching TV and I am listening to music.

Still working my way through this box set of Karajan with the Philharmonia. The 6th is truly dynamic. My favorite 6th has been Bohm for quite some time... but this may give him a run for the gold.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mahler: Symphony No.9 (arranged for 12 players) 




The players themselves are... not the best. But the chamber-sized orchestration is really good.


----------



## opus55

StlukesguildOhio said:


> We spent the evening decorating the Christmas tree... and didn't go out to eat dinner until after 9 PM. Then we made the horrible choice of downing some spicy Mexican food. Not the most ideal thing to do before bed time... at least not after you are no longer in your 20s. Thus we made the choice to stay up late and give our meal time to digest. So the wife is watching TV and I am listening to music.
> 
> Still working my way through this box set of Karajan with the Philharmonia. The 6th is truly dynamic. My favorite 6th has been Bohm for quite some time... but this may give him a run for the gold.


If you stand up and pretend conducting then it'll help you digest quicker :lol: What you said about 6th and Bohm makes me want this box set badly.. It has to be really good.


----------



## Pugg

​From the Marriner set:

CD8 (1970)
*DVORAK *Serenade for Strings/*GRIEG* Holberg Suite; *TCHAIKOVSK*Y Serenade


----------



## aleazk

*Brahms* - _Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120_; _Four Pieces, for piano, Op. 119_.


----------



## Guest

I listened to a live recording by Grigory Sokolov of Beethoven's "Hammerklavier" Sonata. Wow--what a powerful performance. The Fugue is a marvel of clarity. I don't know when or where it was recorded (I downloaded it as an MP3 years ago), but the sound is excellent. Perhaps DG will get around to issuing it now that Sokolov is one of their artists.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven Symphony Nos. 4 and 5
Karajan leading Philharmonia

Sound could be better but no complaints about his performance!


----------



## Autocrat

On the train home, listening to the American Symphony Orchestra playing Ligeti's _Apparitions _. I am not familiar with this work. Either the coughing is integral to the music, or they scheduled the concert to coincide with a pertussis outbreak.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* : piano concerto no 2
*Ashkenazy/ Haitink *


----------



## Josh

KenOC said:


> Hpowders, your guy a few years ago before the ravages of time took their toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fine looking rack of a man in those days!


Yikes, that looks more like something you'd see at awkwardfamilyphotos.com.


----------



## Josh




----------



## Albert7

Josh said:


> Yikes, that looks more like something you'd see at awkwardfamilyphotos.com.


That album cover is just so "morally" wrong.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Let's see if Dudamel does a good job on my favourite symphony










The first two and a half minutes, so far nothing special but that's a good sign becuase of how difficult this thing is to pull off!

Just finished the first movement, and yeah still nothing special, but definitely enjoyable. What the hell is he doing with that weird tempo change in the coda though? It's dramatic, but it's more Dudamel than Mahler.


----------



## Ingélou

*Telemann: Fantasias for Harpsichord* - as recommended on Baroque Exchange by HaydnBears:tiphat:theClock. 
A babbling burst of beauty before breakfast.... (sets you up for the day).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax: In Memoriam, Concertante for Piano (Left Hand) & Orchestra and The Bard of Dimbovitza*
Jean Rigby (Soprano - Bard...), Margaret Fingerhut (Piano), Vernon Handley & the BBC Philharmonic​







This is fantastic collection of recordings, all three pieces new to me. It has hooked me in from the opening moments of In Memoriam and not let go. Vernon Handley with the BBC Philharmonic pul out all the stops in a wonderful performance which grasps the spirit of the music and the Composer superbly.

A bonus in the booklet is an "In Discussion" piece with Vernon Handley about Bax and the pieces on disc. I love these features very much.

:angel:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Boulez is an amazing conductor.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Schubert* - String Quartet #12 / Emerson Quartet

*Beethoven* - String Quartet #13 and #15 / Belcea Quartet

*Adès* - _Concentric Paths_ / A.Maarwood, T. Adès, Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## MagneticGhost

Franck Bedrossian: Transmission pour basson et électronique


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Age of Bel Canto.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne / Richard Conrad *


----------



## Guest

Good morning all! Thank you to those who wished me well in my recovery. I'm feeling good enough this morning to play on my computer and begin my listening project. My plan is to listen to all of Mozart's concertos and try to do it in the order in which they were written. There will be some that have not been dated with certainty, so the order will imperfect.

I began with the first Violin Concerto (K207) which had been dated incorrectly. There is evidence now that the work was written in Spring of 1773, placing it _before_ the Piano Concerto #5 in D (K175) and making it Mozart's _very first original concerto_, excluding the first several piano concertos that were arrangements of piano sonatas written by other composers.








K207, Violin Concerto No. 1 in B flat
Simon Standage, violin
Christopher Hogwood, Adacemy of Ancient Music

Next, the Piano Concerto in D (K175), written in December of 1773. This work, imo, is one of Mozart's first masterpieces. I like to augment it with the Rondo in D (K382) which Mozart wrote as an alternate finale after he moved to Vienna in 1782








K175, Piano Concerto No. 5 in D
+K382, Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in D
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists

Mozart's third concerto was apparently the Concertone for Two Violins (K190) from May of 1774. This is a less recorded work (and I infer that to mean less popular) than most of his concertos, perhaps due to it being a considerable step back in maturity from the Piano Concerto in D (K175) that preceded it.








K190 (K186E), Concertone for Two Violins in C 
Itzhak Perlman, Pinchas Zuckerman, violins
Zubin Mehta, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra

In June of 1774 Mozart completed the Bassoon Concerto in B flat (K191). This is, again, a somewhat immature work compared to his K175 or the violin concertos that followed. But it is delightful and often recorded.








K191 (K186e), Bassoon Concerto in B flat
Karen Geoghegan, bassoon
Gianandrea Noseda, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

I finished listening to these before dawn and have been working through the violin concertos which I will post shortly.


----------



## Jeff W

After a hectic weekend of finishing up my Christmas shopping, it was good to get back to some listening.









I first listened to this marvelous set of Mozart's Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364. Anne-Sophie Mutter played the solo violin and conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra. She was joined by Yuri Bashmet on viola in K. 364.









On a suggestion from my brother (who is slowly coming around to classical!), I listened to the Chopin Piano Concertos. Krystian Zimerman played the solo piano and conducted the Polish Festival Orchestra from the keyboard. This is the only recording of these concertos where the concertos sound 'right' to me.















Last, J. S. Bach's Six Brandenburg Concertos. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert from the harpsichord. Listening makes me sad that I have such a small selection of Baroque music . I aim to rectify that situation in 2015 after bills get paid off!


----------



## Jeff W

Jerome said:


> Good morning all! Thank you to those who wished me well in my recovery. I'm feeling good enough this morning to play on my computer and begin my listening project. My plan is to listen to all of Mozart's concertos and try to do it in the order in which they were written. There will be some that have not been dated with certainty, so the order will imperfect.
> 
> I began with the first Violin Concerto (K207) which had been dated incorrectly. There is evidence now that the work was written in Spring of 1773, placing it _before_ the Piano Concerto #5 in D (K175) and making it Mozart's _very first original concerto_, excluding the first several piano concertos that were arrangements of piano sonatas written by other composers.
> 
> View attachment 59288
> 
> K207, Violin Concerto No. 1 in B flat
> Simon Standage, violin
> Christopher Hogwood, Adacemy of Ancient Music


Glad you're feeling better!  I hate to be a pest, but how good is this set, in your opinion?


----------



## Guest

Mozart's remaining four violin concertos were all written in Salzburg in 1775.








K211, Violin Concerto #2 in D
Gidon Kremer, violin
Kremerata Baltica








K216, Violin Concerto #3 in G
Viktoria Mullova, violin, director
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment








K218, Violin Concerto #4 in D
Julia Fischer, violin
Yakov Kreizberg, Netherlands Chamber Orchestra








K219, Violin Concerto #5 in A "Turkish"
Cho-Liang Lin, violin
Raymond Leppard, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Bononcini (1670-1747): Divertimento in G Major

Hans-Joachim Fuss, flute -- Nicolau de Figueiredo, harpsichord -- Rene Schiffer, cello


----------



## Guest

Jeff W said:


> Glad you're feeling better!  I hate to be a pest, but how good is this set, in your opinion?


The set is excellent if you like Hogwood's approach to Mozart. He takes the period approach to it's extreme and uses harpsichord continuo with the orchestra. I generally prefer a later style approach. In Mozart's time continuo was still being used by some but not all.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar - Piano Quintet and String Quartet.

Guess what?
It's wonderful.


----------



## Morimur

*Nikolaus Harnoncourt - The Symphony Collection (5 CD)*












> Harnoncourt's Mozart, recorded at concerts, takes nothing for granted. Every musical strand in th[is] great work seems to have been reassessed in the light of the conductor's vast experience in early music. Add to this the outstanding playing of the COE, and you have [a] performance that [is] both provocative and musically enlightening.
> 
> -- BBC Music Magazine Reviewing Mozart Symphony no 41
> 
> The most striking contrast with period instrument recordings, however, is in the slow movements. Harnoncourt's tempos can be pretty mobile, his phrasing sharply featured, but the emotional generosity, the telling contrasts of mood and colour suggest older models...only Carlos Kleiber (DG) amongst recent-ish versions matches the superb drama of light and scale in the Andante con moto of No 5.
> 
> -- Stephen Johnson, Gramophone [11/1991] Reviewing Beethoven Symphonies


----------



## Guest

Mozart's next four piano concertos were all written in Salzburg between January 1776 and January 1777. K271 "Jeunehomme", is especially a favorite of mine. IMO it is his best masterpiece up to that point in his life and it solidified his path as the greatest innovator of the concerto form.








K238, Piano Concerto #6 in B flat
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano, director
Philharmonia Orchestra








K242, Concerto for 3 Pianos in F "Lodron" (Piano Concerto #7)
Katia Leveque, piano; Marielle Lebeque, piano; Semyon Bychkov, piano and director
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra








K246, Piano Concerto #8 in C "Lutzow"
Anda Geza, piano
Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteum








K271, Piano Concerto #9 in E flat "Juenehomme"
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

I am currently listening (as in, "as I type this") to the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra perform "Ma Vlast" by Smetana. I love this tone-poem suite so much, and the tone poem I am currently listening to I "Vysehrad" (the first one out of six). Enchanting. Just beautiful.


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections... on LPs_

*Barber - Die Natale (Mester/Louisville)
Honegger - Christmas Cantata (Ansermet/London)*

tomorrow's the last day for my seasonal selections


----------



## csacks

Listening to Riccardo Muti conducting Philadelphia Orchestra. They are playing Scriabin´s 2nd symphony. I like it very much. it is a nice piece, very innovative. I believe it will need some extra effort to became ones in the favorite´s list, but it is a well balanced symphony, and cleverly conducted by Muti, who exacerbates its details


----------



## Jeff W

Jerome said:


> The set is excellent if you like Hogwood's approach to Mozart. He takes the period approach to it's extreme and uses harpsichord continuo with the orchestra. I generally prefer a later style approach. In Mozart's time continuo was still being used by some but not all.


Thanks  I really enjoy Hogwood's recordings. This one looks like it will be no exception!


----------



## JACE

Continuing with this set; now Disc 7:








*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
Stravinsky: _The Rite of Spring_; _Petrushka_ - Ballet Suite
Strauss: _Der Rosenkavalier_ - Suite

EDIT:
This _Rosenkavalier_ Suite recording is really glorious. Hittin' me over the head right now.


----------



## Haydn man

albertfallickwang said:


> Nice how many discs is this one?


Not sure as i found it on Spotify


----------



## Albert7

Encoding a master legacy slowly into iTunes and looking forward to sampling bits and pieces today of Jacqueline du Pre. Disc 1 of course with her signature Elgar Cello Concerto.









Really looking forward to examining some of the rare rare cello concertos that she played.


----------



## Pugg

​From the Marriner Box now playing

CD18 (1976)
*BOYCE* Symphonies Nos. 1-8


----------



## Guest

in the Spring or Summer of 1777 Mozart wrote a Concerto for Oboe in C (K271). Then in early 1778, growing more discontented with Salzburg, he embarked on a trip to seek employment elsewhere. On his way to Paris he lingered in Mannheim where me took a commission for three Flute Concertos from a flautist named Ferdinand Dejean. He did not complete the commission, finishing only one new concerto (K313 in G) and transcribing a second from the Oboe Concerto of a year earlier (K314 in D).








K271, Oboe Concerto in C
Heinz Holiger, oboe
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields








K313 (K285c) Flute Concerto in G
Aurele Nicolet, flute
David Zinman, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra








K314 (K285d) Flute Concerto in D based on the Oboe Concerto in C, K271
Sharon Bezaly, flute
Juha Kangas, Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Let's see if Dudamel does a good job on my favourite symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two and a half minutes, so far nothing special but that's a good sign becuase of how difficult this thing is to pull off!
> 
> Just finished the first movement, and yeah still nothing special, but definitely enjoyable. What the hell is he doing with that weird tempo change in the coda though? It's dramatic, but it's more Dudamel than Mahler.


I've seen his Mahler symphonies at my library, but didn't bother with them. Anyway, I haven't picked up no. 7 by anybody yet.


----------



## Guest

While in Paris in 1778, Mozart wrote a Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K299. Also, in letters he told of a Sinfonia Concertante for Flute, Oboe, Horn and Bassoon that he says was stolen from him. Later a manuscript surfaced that was written in another hand, but bore the unmistakable qualities of Mozart's style that would be difficult to fake. It was obvious, however, that the work at been altered. Most notably, it was now written for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn and Bassoon. Most of the controversy regarding this work as died down and it is widely accepted as Mozart's work, only not as pure as we like, and it often played. Robert Levin wrote an entire book on the piece and made a reconstruction based on his studies. Among other changes, he restored it to it's original solo instruments, and eliminated some of the repeats and cadenzas that he argued were not the composers work, rearranging it in a more Mozartian style. I do like the new version better and it does sound a bit more Mozartian, but without the composer's manuscript it is all an educated guess and really no more "authentic" than the older version. Therefore I will listen to both.








K297b, Sinfonia Concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, and Bassoon
Sabine Meyer, clarinet; Diethelm Jonas, oboe; Bruno Schneider, horn; Sergio Azzolini, bassoon
Hans Vonk, Staatskappel Dresden








K297b, Sinfonia Concertante in E flat for Flute, Oboe, Horn, and Bassoon (reconstructed by Robert Levin)
Aurele Nicolet, flute; Heinz Holliger, oboe; Hermann Baumann, horn; Klaus Thunemann, bassoon
Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields








K299 (K297c) Concerto for Flute and Harp in C
Susan Palma, flute; Nancy Allen, harp
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Cosmos

Mid-morning with Poulenc's Concert Champêtre


----------



## fjf

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59265
> 
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
> Gewandhaus Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Chailly must be using the new Earl Grey edition of the Fifth Symphony, for there is an exposed whistling piccolo part in the fourth movement that I have never heard before, which will remind you of a boiling teapot! Despite that, a very fine streamlined unsentimental performance.
> 
> The Sixth is streamlined with faster than usual first and second movements, fine traditionally paced peasant dance and storm, ending with a traditionally-paced final movement.
> 
> Wonderful sound.


Yes, from all symphonies the Pastoral is usually played a lot slower. It takes a bit getting used to this fast pace, but once you get the hang of it, it is very enjoyable. Slow and lazy is not necessarily better!


----------



## DavidA

Wagner Mastersingers Karajan Bayreuth 1951

Masterly performance compromised by the sound. But I love Karajan's light, fluid way with Wagner


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Harp Concerto in E-flat major by Reinhold Gliere.
Up next on my to-listen (or re-listen) list:
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 2-6, All Overtures, Manfred Symphony, String Quartets, Orchestral Suites
Mozart: A Musical Joke; Clarinet, Horn, and Oboe Concertos; Divertimentos; Symphony No.25
Beethoven: Symphonies 1-4,8; Piano Sonatas; Overtures; Violin Concerto
Stravinsky: Petrushka, The Rite of Spring, Symphony in 3 Movements
Haydn: London Symphonies
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos, The Love For Three Oranges
Handel: Water Music, Concerti Grossi
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
Dvorak: Cello Concerto, Violin Concerto, Symphonies 1-8
Mendelssohn: Symphonies 1-4, The Hebrides Overture
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
R.Strauss: An Alpine Symphony, 4 Last Songs
Sibelius: All symphonies, Karelia Suite

I will have lots of time to listen to these, as I am currently on a 2.5-week holiday break.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Harp Concerto in E-flat major by Reinhold Gliere.
> Up next on my to-listen (or re-listen) list:
> Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 2-6, All Overtures, Manfred Symphony, String Quartets, Orchestral Suites, *Piano Trio in A minor*
> Mozart: A Musical Joke; Clarinet, Horn, and Oboe Concertos; Divertimentos; Symphony No.25
> Beethoven: Symphonies 1-4,8; Piano Sonatas; Overtures; Violin Concerto
> Stravinsky: Petrushka, The Rite of Spring, Symphony in 3 Movements
> Haydn: London Symphonies
> Prokofiev: Piano Concertos, The Love For Three Oranges
> Handel: Water Music, Concerti Grossi
> Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
> Dvorak: Cello Concerto, Violin Concerto, Symphonies 1-8
> Mendelssohn: Symphonies 1-4, The Hebrides Overture
> Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
> R.Strauss: An Alpine Symphony, 4 Last Songs
> Sibelius: All symphonies, Karelia Suite
> 
> I will have lots of time to listen to these, as I am currently on a 2.5-week holiday break.


I added a work to your list, if you don't mind. :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, op. 13
BBC Singers, cond. Boulez









This radiant choral piece (ending in a shimmering D major) is my kind of Christmas music!


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8
Gewandhaus Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

Continuing the cycle, Number 7 receives what is considered to be a modern mainstream performance-tempos a bit faster than traditional, but nothing surprising.
Number 8 gets a vigorous performance, notable for the extremely fast finale.

The orchestral execution of the entire set up through symphony number 8 is extraordinary.
The Gewandhaus has no weaknesses-fantastic strings, brass and winds.
You want to hear a virtuoso orchestra at the top of its game, listen to the final movement of number 8. At this whirlwind tempo, the execution is absolutely astonishing!


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Now listening to Lazar Berman perform Rachmaninov's Corelli Variations, Six Moments Musicaux, and a selection of Preludes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I listen to this music, I'm still surprised that Berman was often criticized for being a "banger," a pianist with thunderous technique but no taste or artistic insight. If anything, this version of the Corelli Variations is more _gentle_ and _poetic_ than any other version I've heard. Strange.


When Berman was younger, he was more obsessed with technique and banged more. I read an interview with him that states while he was a student, he won a speed contest by playing the last movement of Chopin's 2nd Sonata in 55 seconds...with his hands crossed! 

Although he could produce huge waves of sound, I don't think I'd classify as a "banger," especially once he started recording for DG. Some of his old Soviet recordings might produce that effect, but it could be partially due to the harsh sound of the audio itself.

Here's a list of his recordings, but it's not 100% inclusive (for instance, it omits the releases on IDIS):

http://www.discogs.com/artist/869796-Lazar-Berman?sort=title,asc&limit=100


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky Symphony NO.6 (Full Length) : Seoul Phil Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Georg Friedrich Haas
> String Quartet No 1*
> Kairos Quartett [Edition Zeitklang, 2014]
> 
> *String Quartet No 3 'In iij. Noct' (2001)*
> Stadler Quartet [YouTube]


_Ahh, the darkness!
_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Guest

In 1779, after returning to Salzburg, Mozart continued to write concertos for more than one soloist. The Sinfonia Concertante in E flat for Violin and Viola (K364) still stands as my favorite piece of music of all time.

Mozart also wrote a Concerto for Two Pianos in E flat (K365). When he finally left Salzburg to live in Vienna, he revised K365, adding trumpets and timpani. I have wavered on which version I like best. My initial reaction was that it was perfect when it first poured from the master's pen and the additions were bombast to excite an audience. After listening many times through, however, the additions actually give a sense of austerity and greater sophistication, making the concerto worthy as fanfare to a great event, not just a concert in the park. Again I will listen to both versions.








K364 (K320d), Sinfonia Concertante in E flat for Violin and Viola
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin; Yuri Bashmet, viola
London Philharmonic Orchestra








K365 (K316a), Concerto for Two Pianos in E flat (original version)
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano; Robert Levin, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists








K365 (K316a), Concerto for Two Pianos in E flat (revised version of 1782)
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano; Alexei Lubimov, fortepiano
Manfred Huss, Haydn Sinfonietta Wien


----------



## millionrainbows

Richter: Handel Suites for Keyboard. I love Richter as Romantic; but if you've never heard him play Handel, please do. It is a revelation.















Available as either; both are the same. The Yedang mastering might be a tad better, with more stereo separation.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Monday's Farewell
Stockhausen- Jahreslauf from Tuesday

^ the above two parts of Light totally blew me away. Stockhausen is one of the greatest, if not the greatest composer of the second half of the 20th century.

Mozart- Piano Concerto 24 in C minor by Mitsuko Uchida
Mozart- Symphony 41 by Karl Böhm


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms - Symphony No. 2 - Wiener Philharmoniker - Leonard Bernstein - 1982


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Symphonies, w. VPO/Godfather (rec.1987 - '93).


----------



## Vaneyes

albertfallickwang said:


> That album cover is just so "morally" wrong.


Never mind.


----------



## millionrainbows

Music aus der Stille (Music of Stillness): Jolivet, Lohrmann, Alain, Schnebel; soprano and organ (Signum 1995). Ahh, the darkness! This music evokes it.








B000001MYL


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, op. 13
> BBC Singers, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This radiant choral piece (ending in a shimmering D major) is my kind of Christmas music!


I want to buy that set. I _need_ to buy that set.


----------



## Albert7

After my du Pre fix this morning, time for my favorite pianist busy at the keyboard.

Glenn Gould... sonatas 30-32 this time around.


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> When Berman was younger, he was more obsessed with technique and banged more. I read an interview with him that states while he was a student, he won a speed contest by playing the last movement of Chopin's 2nd Sonata in 55 seconds...with his hands crossed!
> 
> Although he could produce huge waves of sound, I don't think I'd classify as a "banger," especially once he started recording for DG. Some of his old Soviet recordings might produce that effect, but it could be partially due to the harsh sound of the audio itself.
> 
> Here's a list of his recordings, but it's not 100% inclusive (for instance, it omits the releases on IDIS):
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/artist/869796-Lazar-Berman?sort=title,asc&limit=100


That makes sense, Kontra.

I'd never heard the hands-crossed story. Amazing -- also certainly a good way to get "banger" reputation! 

And yes I'd been looking at that discogs listing. I have most of Berman's recordings -- except for a few items. I want to get his Carnegie Hall recital next. IIRC, it was one of his joint Columbia-Melodiya releases. Have you heard it?


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven..............


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez, the one I imprinted on back in 1970...









From the Amazon reviews, with which I concur:

[What I came to realize was that it was largely because of the performance, not the composition. I decisively prefer this 1969 recording, which I find to be bolder, sharper, more dramatic, and more powerful.]

[Oliver Messiaen captured Boulez's sound world with this pithy quote -- "To his Webernish pursuits he added a bit of my rhythmic restlessness and, above all, a Debussyian shimmer."]


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> *Schubert*: Symphonies, w. VPO/Godfather (rec.1987 - '93).


Do you like Muti's way with Schubert, Vaneyes?


----------



## Guest

Once settled in Vienna, Mozart began a great outpouring of piano concertos. The first four, written from late 1782 to January of 1784, were also published as "chamber concertos" and sold as a subscription. The arrangement for was piano and string quartet. I prefer the full orchestrated versions and can only appreciate the chamber arrangements when I think of them as quintets (or sextets in the case of the recording I have where bass doubles the cello to support the piano better). Today I will listen to two of the four as chamber, and two as fully orchestrated.








K413 (K387a), Piano Concerto No. 12 in A
Louis Lortie, piano
Yuli Turovsky, I Musici de Montreal
(The instrument pictured on the cover of this obviously low-budget disc is definately not the one being played. But the sound and performance are just fine.)








K414 (K385p), Piano Concerto No. 11 in F (arranged for piano and string quartet plus bass)
Janina Fialkowska, piano
Chamber Players of Canada








K415 (K387b), Piano Concerto No. 13 in C (arranged for piano and string quartet plus bass)
Janina Fialkowska, piano
Chamber Players of Canada








K449, Piano Concerto No 14 in E flat
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bernstein*

Trouble in Tahiti
An Opera in Seven Scenes

Facsimile
Columbia Wind Ensemble

New York Philiharmonic


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Let's see if Dudamel does a good job on my favourite symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two and a half minutes, so far nothing special but that's a good sign becuase of how difficult this thing is to pull off!
> 
> Just finished the first movement, and yeah still nothing special, but definitely enjoyable. What the hell is he doing with that weird tempo change in the coda though? It's dramatic, but it's more Dudamel than Mahler.


Whoa, the guy looks like a p*mp on that cover - ist it just me?


----------



## Albert7

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Whoa, the guy looks like a p*mp on that cover - ist it just me?


Nothing wrong with pimping it out with DG.


----------



## Guest

After reading _Gramophone's_ feature article on Britten's String Quartet No. 3 and their top choice of the Amadeus Quartet's recording, I bought it, and it does not disappoint.


----------



## fjf

millionrainbows said:


> Richter: Handel Suites for Keyboard. I love Richter as Romantic; but if you've never heard him play Handel, please do. It is a revelation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available as either; both are the same. The Yedang mastering might be a tad better, with more stereo separation.


I have this mixed version:















It is a delight.


----------



## brotagonist

Ah... the day! It's already about 6 seconds longer than it's shortest 

Time for a peanut butter and banana sandwich and:









SQs, Opp 130, 131
Amadeus Q

I think I've been too distracted, as I did better with the previous group, but they're starting to click. I will hear more closely later on.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5 / LSO


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphonies, R&J Fantasy Overture, w. Philharmonia/Godfather (rec.1975 - '79).


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Symphony No. 9
Gewandhaus Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

The highpoint of this performance is the superb second movement with every repeat taken, a kettle drum that will absolutely knock your socks off and a superb treatment of the great trio with the best principal oboist I have ever heard.

The first movement is brisk in the Toscanini mold.

Where the performance goes wrong in my opinion is with the adagio. Like many modern attempts, it is simply too fast. This is the holy grail of adagios and in my opinion should be performed in the reverential Karajan manner, which simply sounds right to these ears. When played fast like this, it's just another movement, nothing special. Chailly unfortunately trivializes it.

The final movement is fine. I've heard better soloists and I've heard worse. The tenor solo is taken too fast and he sounds taxed.

Add me to the TC list of someone who wishes Beethoven wrote an alternative orchestral finale to this symphony. Perhaps a set of variations on the ode to joy theme.


----------



## LancsMan

*Granados: Goyescas* Alicia de Larrocha on Decca








Alicia de Larrocha just inhabits this music. Can't imagine it better played.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Do you like Muti's way with Schubert, Vaneyes?


Although I'm not a huge Schubert Symphonies fan, I do prefer a firm treatment for them. So, the answer in a backhanded way is, yes. 
Two supplements--Cantelli "Unfinished", Dresden/Tate "Great".:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> *Granados: Goyescas* Alicia de Larrocha on Decca
> View attachment 59348
> 
> 
> Alicia de Larrocha just inhabits this music. Can't imagine it better played.


Yes, and it's in my Top 100, which I'll have to expose to the world in the coming year. So, y'all've got that to look forward to.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Whoa, the guy looks like a p*mp on that cover - ist it just me?


Guessing it might be why a wedding ring is on his right hand?


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Whoa, the guy looks like a p*mp on that cover - ist it just me?


That's too bad! I got all pimped up for this performance. Now I'm disappointed!


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2 
By Claudio Arrau [piano], Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Giulini [dir.], on EMI


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Tonight I listened to Haydn's Op. 74 string quartets beautifully played by the Takacs Quartet.


Can't go wrong with Takács!!


----------



## LancsMan

*Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde* Janet Baker, James King and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink on EMI








One of my favourite Mahler works. This performance features Janet Baker whose voice can bring a hushed intensity to the music when required. Surely vital to Mahler's sound world here.


----------



## Badinerie

Haven't had much time to listen to anything recently but this disc was still in the CD player so I'm listening to The Christmas Eve suite. Just got time to squeeze it in!


----------



## opus55

*Sarasate*
Danzas Españolas, Op.21
_Julia Fischer|Milana Chernyavska_

*Schubert*
Violin Sonata in D Major, D.384
_Julia Fischer|Martin Helmchen_


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Can't go wrong with Takács!!


I was lucky enough to see the Takacs recently, up nice and close, at a very good smaller hall. They're definitely still at the top of their game!


----------



## Kivimees

Some seasonal fun:









Hely-Hutchinson: A carol symphony

And a real Christmas card as a CD cover!


----------



## JACE

LancsMan said:


> *Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde* Janet Baker, James King and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink on EMI
> View attachment 59352
> 
> 
> One of my favourite Mahler works. This performance features Janet Baker whose voice can bring a hushed intensity to the music when required. Surely vital to Mahler's sound world here.


Yes. I agree. This is one of the very best recordings of _Das Lied von der Erde_, in my humble opinion.

I also think it's Haitink's best Mahler recording -- at least among the many that I've heard.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Esa-Pekka Salonen
Out of Nowhere - Violin Concerto
Nyx* (tone poem)
Leila Josefowicz; Esa-Pekka Salonen, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
[DG, 2012]

I couldn't find Salonen's string quartet 'Homunculus' on Spotify or you Tube, so I listened to this instead.


----------



## JJkul

Haven't been on in a matter of months (also haven't been listening to too much classical), but in my Koechel Catalog project, I finished listening to K35 - Die Schuldigkeit des ersten Gebots while reading.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing with our Composer of the Month; Schubert's Fifth Symphony performed by Bohm/Vienna. Though his interpretation of the Pastoral on this CD usually gets all the attention (and justifiably so), I find his reading of Schubert near-perfect as well. Tempos, balance, feeling all make for an unforgettable listen. Highly recommended.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to No 3 currently.
I like the sensitive and articulate playing of the Takacs Quartet, I do note some find the recording a bit odd and listening it does sound at times as though the microphones are at one end of the room and the players at the other.
Nevertheless I feel the playing makes up for this


----------



## LancsMan

*Ravel: Ma Mere l'Oye* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca.








I bought this disc shortly after I purchased my first CD player. Thought it was jolly good then - and it still sounds pretty fine.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 59357
> 
> Listening to No 3 currently.
> I like the sensitive and articulate playing of the Takacs Quartet, I do note some find the recording a bit odd and listening it does sound at times as though the microphones are at one end of the room and the players at the other.
> Nevertheless I feel the playing makes up for this


Yes, this is the only Takacs recording I have where the engineering is problematic. Kind of a bottom-of-the-garbage-can effect. Others don't hear it that way, evidently!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I am listening to my very first classical CD: a Beethoven one featuring the Emperor concerto, the Fifth Symphony and the Creatures of Prometheus. Not the actual creatures, the music, that is.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: String Quartets, Opp. 77, 103, etc.,w. L'Archibudelli (rec.1996); Piano Sonatas, w. Sudbin (rec.2009/0).

View attachment 59359
View attachment 59360


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> *Ravel: Ma Mere l'Oye* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca.
> View attachment 59358
> 
> 
> I bought this disc shortly after I purchased my first CD player. Thought it was jolly good then - and it still sounds pretty fine.


Recorded around 1980 IIRC. I think this Decca/London collaboration was unsurpassed for early digital recording quality.:tiphat:


----------



## LancsMan

*Londonderry Air - The Music of Percy Grainger* Monteverdi Choir and John Eliot Gardiner on Philips








A bit of a contrast to the Mahler I was listening to earlier this evening. I like variety! And what good fun too. Although in some pieces here there are some depths. The sailor's sea-chanty Shallow Brown is particularly affecting.


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827): Violin Sonatas Nos. 4 & 5

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

on Decca (London), from 1976


----------



## Morimur

*Tsontakis: Man of Sorrows / Berg: Sonata / Webern: Piano Variations / Schoenberg...*

_Tsontakis; Man of Sorrows • Berg; Sonata • Webern; Piano Variations • Schoenberg; Sechs Kleine Klavierstucke (Hough, Litton)_


----------



## Haydn man

I wanted to try these as I notice them appearing in the Top 100 SQ nominations.
I like the Violin Concerto and am going to sit back and listen now


----------



## Albert7

I ought to be proud of myself... I made it through nearly halfway through the HJ Lim Beethoven piano sonata cycle:









So far this set has been wildly inconsistent in her playing ranging from passages of meditative spirit to very harsh playing in some of the movements.

The Hammerklavier wasn't too bad but my favorite so far has been her rendition of Moonlight.

Honestly, I think that she ought to re-record this cycle again in 30-40 years when her art matures. For her to be on a major label is quite an achievement and this set is way cheaper than even on Naxos. If she were on Naxos, she would be nearly top notch.

But she doesn't stack up against the greats. I will experience the Brendel cycle and the incomplete Gilels version. Pollini will be awesome when I get that cycle.


----------



## opus55

*Nielsen*
Symphony No. 1, _Osmo Vänskä|BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra_
Modern, Op.41, _Anna Dina Schick|Nina Kathrin Schlemm, Katrine Bundgaard_


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Abdel Rahman El Bacha, piano
Monnaie Symphony
Kazushi Ono

After the Beethoven 9 Symphonies, I needed a change of pace and the complete Prokofiev Piano Concertos got the nod.

First up: 1 & 2. Terrific live performances from Brussels.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Georg Friedrich Haas
Streichquartett I und II*
Kairos Quartet [Edition Zeitklang, 2014]

Here we go again with the remarkable Haas string quartets. Unearthly sounds, can they really have been generated from the four instruments in a string quartet alone? I can't see any mention of electronic augmentation online (I don't have the disc here, I'm listening on Spotify)










*Georg Friedrich Haas
Wer, wenn ich schriee, hörte mich … (1999) for percussion and ensemble

… aus freier Lust … verbunden … (1994/95/96) for bass flute, bass clarinet and two percussions

… und … (2008) First version, for chamber ensemble and electronics*

Collegium Novum Zürich, Enno Poppe, conductor
Martin Lorenz, percussion. EXPERIMENTALSTUDIO des SWR, live electronics
Michael Acker · Gregorio Karman, sound direction & music computing
[NEOS, 2009]

More remarkable and rather hypnotic music from Haas, this time with rather larger forces available and electronic augmentation too. I'm very partial to this.


----------



## Vaneyes

albertfallickwang said:


> I ought to be proud of myself... I made it through nearly halfway through the HJ Lim Beethoven piano sonata cycle:
> 
> View attachment 59364
> 
> 
> So far this set has been wildly inconsistent in her playing ranging from passages of meditative spirit to very harsh playing in some of the movements.
> 
> The Hammerklavier wasn't too bad but my favorite so far has been her rendition of Moonlight.
> *
> Honestly, I think that she ought to re-record this cycle again in 30-40 years when her art matures*. For her to be on a major label is quite an achievement and this set is way cheaper than even on Naxos. If she were on Naxos, she would be nearly top notch.
> 
> But she doesn't stack up against the greats. I will experience the Brendel cycle and the incomplete Gilels version. Pollini will be awesome when I get that cycle.


30 or 40 years may transform the babe quality, so I'll take my chances with this edition, thanks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Sine Nomine*

Nicely sung, low-resonant acoustic, if you don't mind female trebles. Personally, the secure females, as opposed to warbly boys, make the colors he's getting from the voices pop out. Palestrina knew how to mix his pallet of voices.


----------



## Vaneyes

Les Arts Florissants/Christie concert in October's Paris was easily my concert-going highlight of 2014. These recs., though fine, can't wipe the high-voltage performance memories of that evening.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Paradisi's Harpsichord Sonata No 11 - Enrico Baiano, harpsichord


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Holst, _The Planets_.
I think that when I've listened through I'll just set _Mars_ on repeat.


----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> Holst, _The Planets_.
> I think that when I've listened through I'll just set _Mars_ on repeat.


And the performing artists, MS?


----------



## Guest

I'm glad to see that Andrew Rangell is making new recordings--those he made for Dorian were great. His new disc of Bach's Art of Fugue is wonderful, too. Perhaps his playing is a little less warm than Nikolayeva's, but not as relentless as Pierre-Laurent Aimard's. Very clear, if slightly too close and dry sound.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Allan Pettersson*

Symphony No. 5

*Brahms* 

Symphony No. 3 in F major

Solti
Chicago SO

:tiphat:


----------



## Autocrat

More Ligeti for me:









Sorry, that's actually what the album cover looks like within Spotify. . It's Le Grand Macabre, New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert.

This one is in English, not sure if it was originally so will go and check. It's certainly Grand, and I suppose Macabre. To be honest, it sounds like it would be a lot of fun to go and see a production of this, and I'm not much of an opera fan.


----------



## hpowders

George O said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827): Violin Sonatas Nos. 4 & 5
> 
> Itzhak Perlman, violin
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
> 
> on Decca (London), from 1976


Probably a closer representation of Beethoven's appearance than the usual over-romanticized portraits we usually see.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Andrea Lucchesini's performance of Liszt's B minor Sonata. It's included in this set:










*Best Liszt 50*
Snagged this cheapo EMI compilation from an Amazon marketplace vendor for $1 USD. Along with Lucchesini's recording of the sonata, it includes PCs 1 & 2 with Michel Béroff, Kurt Masur, & the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig; 9 of the 12 Transcendental Études with Vladimir Ovichinikov; the Consolations by Aldo Cicciolini; and several other selections.

Very pleased with it so far.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Another library loaner, another first listen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 6 / Boulez, VPO*


One of my favorite Mahler Sixths along with Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> That makes sense, Kontra.
> 
> I'd never heard the hands-crossed story. Amazing -- also certainly a good way to get "banger" reputation!
> 
> And yes I'd been looking at that discogs listing. I have most of Berman's recordings -- except for a few items. I want to get his Carnegie Hall recital next. IIRC, it was one of his joint Columbia-Melodiya releases. Have you heard it?


I have these two Carnegie Hall recitals--both are excellent:



















The second one includes his amazing performance of the Rac 3 with Abbado. It's a Japanese import.


----------



## Jeff W

*Time to get festive!*

Had this one as an LP long ago. Not with this cover or this many tracks though...









Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pops Orchestra - Pops Christmas Party

Wasn't sure about whether to post it here or in Non-Classical. Here seems good enough to me.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> One of my favorite Mahler Sixths along with Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic.


I enjoyed that Boulez performance very much.

But my two TOP picks for the M6 are still *Barbirolli* and *Bernstein/VPO*.


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (1450 to 1455-1521): Missa Pange Lingua / Motets & Instrumental Pieces

New York Pro Musica / Noah Greenberg

on MCA (Universal City, California), from 1961


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have these two Carnegie Hall recitals--both are excellent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one includes his amazing performance of the Rac 3 with Abbado. It's a Japanese import.


I was wondering if those two releases were the same performance. I guess not.

Thank you for the info!


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto - David Garrett, violin, Mikhail Pletnev, cond.

(or is it being performed by Say Anything-era John Cusack?)


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> on the radio:
> 
> Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto - David Garrett, violin, Mikhail Pletnev, cond.
> 
> (or is it being performed by *Say Anything-era John Cusack*?)


LOL. Funny.

Oddly, he's got a bit of an Elvis Presley look about him too.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I was wondering if those two releases were the same performance. I guess not.
> 
> Thank you for the info!


No, here's a link to the bottom one: http://www.amazon.com/Claudio-Abbad...&qid=1419385289&sr=1-1&keywords=4547366041286

He plays Clementi, Mozart, Chopin, and Liszt, plus the aforementioned Rach 3.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in E Major, Zakin 8

Kevin Mallon leading the Toronto Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Robert Fayrfax's Missa O Quam Glorifica - Cardinall's Musick, Andrew Carwood


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Handel*
_Solomon_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Beecham Choral Society
Sr. Thomas Beecham, conducting

Solomon - John Cameron, baritone
Zadok, The High Priest - Alexander Young, tenor
Queen, Pharaoh's Daughter	- Elsie Morison, soprano
Nicaule, Queen of Sheba - Lois Marshall, soprano


----------



## BartokPizz

Maurizio Pollini
Beethoven
Piano Sonatas Opp. 101, 106 and (now) 109 -- heaven


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some truly marvelous singing.


----------



## Albert7

Encoding this set into iTunes and will be listening to this fine opera later on tonight.

I am a huge fan of both Bjorling and Milanov and Warren... A unsurpassed cast here:


----------



## Bruce

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 59302
> 
> 
> Elgar - Piano Quintet and String Quartet.
> 
> Guess what?
> It's wonderful.


I agree. I never thought of Elgar as a composer of chamber music until I heard his piano quintet, but these two works really show him at his best.


----------



## bejart

Pehr Frigel (1758-1842): Overture in C Minor

Philip Brunelle directing the Orchestra of th Royal Swedish Opera


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Symphony No. 1 in E flat, K. 16 [complete]


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This was suggested to me so I'm giving it a listen. I love the opening with the harp!

R.Gliere. Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major .


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's Madame Press Died Last Week at Ninety - John Adams, cond.


----------



## opus55

*Scriabin*
Sonata No. 2
_Alexander Melnikov_

*Myaskovsky*
Violin Concerto
_Vadim Repin|Gergiev|Kirov Orchestra_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm making up for my recent neglect of the Baroque by listening to Bach. Lots and lots of Bach.


----------



## Pugg

*Charles Rosen*

DISC 5
*Debussy*: 12 Études pour le Piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Reinhold Glière - Symphony No.1 in E flat-major (1900)


----------



## SimonNZ

Bartok's Music For Strings Percussion And Celesta - Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Messiah, Sir Colin Davis & Co. On the radio.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Anne Sophie-Mutter - Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64 - Kurt Masur


----------



## opus55

*Taneyev*
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 30
_Too lazy to type all the names of performers_

*Beethoven*
Violin Sonata No. 5, Op. 24
_Szeryng|Rubinstein_

It's always soothing to listen to the old timers


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Arabella Steinbacher - Brahms Violin Concerto


----------



## Josh

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm making up for my recent neglect of the Baroque by listening to Bach. Lots and lots of Bach.


I just picked this up today and it's magnificent. Just gorgeous.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mahler- Symphony 8 Veni Creator and Faust
Finnissy- Banumbirr for flute, clarinet, violin, cello and piano (1982)
Tudor- Rainforest for magnetic tape (1986)
López ‎- Wind for electronics (2003)
Gervasoni- Dir Indir for string sextet and vocal sextet (2010)


----------



## Pugg

One Christmas eve as it's called in some parts of the world:
*Leontyne Price *


----------



## brotagonist

Does Perahia have any album covers where he isn't just beaming? :lol:

I just got back after a day of hopeless shopping, looking for that one final, but most important, elusive gift. I was just about to give up, thinking I'd have to go out in the morning for a last attempt, when, on the way home, I spotted a little shop and... relief! Just what I was looking for.

Now I can smile like Perahia, too. I've got this on:









Elgar : Cello Concerto, Enigma Variations, Serenade
Maisky, Sinopoli/Philharmonia

Maisky is great on this recording. I am really enjoying these works of Elgar's. I need to compare Du Pré's Cello Concerto with Maisky's some day. I know I liked that one a lot, too.


----------



## Josh

SimonNZ said:


> Bartok's Music For Strings Percussion And Celesta - Pierre Boulez, cond.


Excellent choice! The Boulez-Bartok series is among the most prized in my collection.

Love the cover art on those individual DG CD releases.


----------



## Weston

Felt unnaturally fatigued and went to bed for a "nap" at 7:30, then woke up at 11:00pm refreshed but doubtless with a messed up circadian rhythm. I kind of hate that. So I'll have some late night orchestral music.
*
Tippett: Symphony No. 1 *
Richard Hickox / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










My second run through in the past few months. I'm not sure it is grabbing me. I think it requires more attention than I'm able to give at the moment. I do enjoy this recording which has provided a little more punch to the bass than I'm used to hearing in classical recordings.

*Martin: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Christian Benda / Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra / Sebastian Benda, piano










I'm distracted by a strange humming sound. I can't tell if it's coming from the recording or if someone is talking outside. I think it's the recording -- it's midnight here! I double-checked the info to make sure it wasn't Glenn Gould playing. I think one of the violinists is snoring or something. It's a very creepy effect when you live alone and hear humming you can't identify. Otherwise this is a heavy forbidding and moving piece. I'll try not to listen in headphones again.

*MacDowell: Suite No. 1*
Takuo Yuasa / Ulster Orchestra










Lightens the mood nicely.

Now I guess I'll try reading to get back to sleep.


----------



## Guest

Igor Zhukov playing his transcription of Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am planning on listening to the first four of this set by Chailly, which has been given both praise and floccinaucinihilipilification on TC recently. I am becoming more and more of a fan of these bigger orchestras for Beethoven actually! The sound is wonderful here!










Right now I'm on no. 4 following along with the score

And now I'm listening from no. 1 onwards.


----------



## Pugg

​
Found this one in my charity shop yesterday for only € 1,00

*Caballé* sings *Four Last songs* by* Strauss*, Wagner: Tristan / Tannhäuser and Gounod.


----------



## Josh

One of my all-time favorite scores by one of my all-time favorite composers.












http://www.screenarchives.com/title_detail.cfm?ID=16646


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Mozart's Magic Flute - Rory Macdonald, cond.

live recording from the San Francisco Opera (production pictured above)

I'm not sure I've heard this sung in English before (shouldn't complain: my first, exciting, exposure to the work was in Swedish)

lots of enthusiastic applause and audience reactions all the way through


----------



## jim prideaux

have always liked the idea of associating Christmas with certain pieces of music or film-for years my 'music of choice' during the holiday would be Prokofiev 1st and 7th but last year Glazunov 5th supplanted both-as I reminisced this morning I seem to have my most vivid memories in this form-Van Morrison's Hard Nose the Highway and Tom Waits Blue Valentine vividly remind me of one Christmas as student in the late 70's and I remember spending one Christmas afternoon enthralled by Diva when it was first shown on terrestrial telly in the mid 80's..........

but this morning, well along comes Medtner's 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos, two works I have recently listened to repeatedly and now they are 'unfolding' as I type....suddenly find myself appreciating just what the two concertos are about and what glorious works they are!..........Maksymiuk and the BBC Scottish S.O with Dimidenko as soloist......

(on another thread there has been a question about why someone might 'use' this forum-might I suggest that it can be both enjoyable and beneficial to reflect on one's interests and inclinations in a relatively anonymous way but with those who are to some extent like minded!......on that note, Happy Christmas to all!)


----------



## Guest

Continuing my trek through Mozart's concertos this morning with a few from 1784 in Vienna when he began to pump out piano concertos in the most prolific way for his many concerts.








K417, Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat
William Purvis, horn
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra








K450, Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists








K451, Piano Concerto No. 16 in D
Geza Anda, piano
Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteum







K453, Piano Concerto No. 17 in G
Angela Hewitt, piano
Hannu Lintu, Orchestra Da Camera Di Mantova








K456, Piano Concerto No. 18 in B flat
Jose van Immersee, fortepiano
Anima Eterna


----------



## Pugg

​
*Thomas Hampson* :Christmas with


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ma Mère l'Oye has been a long time favourite Ravel work for me. I still love it.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Jeff W

Happy Christmas Eve TC! I have survived yet another retail Christmas season! Woohoo!!









Started listening last night with some W. A. Mozart. Piano Concertos No. 6, 8 & 9 hit the spot for me last night. Geza Anda played the solo piano while leading the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard.









I spent a good chunk of time a while back breaking up the digital files of my Bach Concertos\English Concert box into the original albums with the original and much more attractive artwork. I listened to Trevor Pinnock lead the English Concert in the four Orchestral Suites.









Rounding out the listening is Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. John Eliot Gardiner leads the Monteverdi Choir and the English Baroque Soloists.


----------



## Guest

The outpouring of piano concertos from the mid-1780's continues.








K459, Piano Concerto No. 19 in F, "Second Coronation Concerto"
Melvyn Tan, fortepiano
Nicholas McGegan, Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra








K466, Piano Concerto No. 2 in d
Murray Perahia, piano
English Chamber Orchestra








K467, Piano Concerto in C
Rudolph Serkin, piano
Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra








K482, Piano Concerto #22 in E flat
Robert Levin, fortepiano
Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music








K488, Piano Concerto #23 in A
Hélène Grimaud, piano
Radoslaw Szulcl, Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.5 in E Minor, BWV 810

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## George O

Gian Carlo Menotti (1911-2007): Amahl and the Night Visitors

The cast of the original NBC Television Theater broadcast on Christmas Eve 1951

on RCA (NYC), from (originally) 1952


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

So far this week I have been working towards broadening my listening horizons, and "get in there" well and truly, through the following CDs.

1) Sunday: Pyotr Ill'yich Tchaikovsky: Festival Overture, 1812, Op.49, Marche Slave and Symphony No.5. (RLPO in first two pieces, LPO for the symphony, all conducted by Sian Edwards). HMV Classics.

2) Monday: Sir Arnold Bax: In The Faery Hills, The Garden Of Fand and Symphony No.1. (RSNO conducted by David Lloyd Jones). Naxos.

3) Tuesday: Bela Bartok: Violin Concerto No.2 and Second Suite. (Yehudi Menuhin, violin. Minneapollis Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Antal Dorati). Mercury Living Presence. (Unfortunately had to stop in the middle of the opening movement of the Second Suite; had to go out). 

4) Today: Flamenco! (Pepe Romero, guitar). Mercury Living Presence.

Quite wide-ranging? For me, at least!


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini : Sonatas for strings *
A.S.M.F / Marriner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Toru Takemitsu

Quatrain*
Ensemble Tashi, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
*A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden*
Ensemble Tashi, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
*Stanza I*
Hiroshi Wakasugi, Yonako Nagano, Harumi Ibe, Mari Nagasako, Keiko Abe, Yuji Takahashi 
*Sacrifice*
Hiroshi Wakasugi, Ryu Noguchi, Mitsuhiko Hamada, Keiko Abe 
*Ring*
Hiroshi Wakasugi, Ryu Noguchi, Harumi Ibe, Mitsuhiko Hamada 
*Valeria*
Hiroshi Wakasugi, Ryu Noguchi, Takeshi Koizumi, Saburo Ueki, Yoshio Hattori, Yuji Takahashi
[DG, 2005]

I thought I'd get some Takemitsu in before my relatives arrive for Christmas (in about 20 minutes; I'd better head to the railway station now.)

Merry Christmas, everyone, when it comes to you.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I enjoyed that Boulez performance very much.
> 
> But my two TOP picks for the M6 are still *Barbirolli* and *Bernstein/VPO*.


Down in Florida, we ******** prefer Boulez. He's the talk around the truck stops.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Down in Florida, we ******** prefer Boulez. He's the talk around the truck stops.


Now that's _funny_.


----------



## Albert7

Despite the cuts this fine recording of bel canto is going onto my laptop this morning.
I like the early Dessay before her voice got shot... cool beans.

A must listen too so far:


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Down in Florida, we ******** prefer Boulez. He's the talk around the truck stops.


At a truck stop blasting some of Boulez's Debussy. Lots of horn honks and high fives.


----------



## Guest

As Mozart's popularity in Vienna wanes, his output of new concertos slows down. Here are 5 concertos produced from 1786 to 1788.








K491, Piano Concerto No. 24 in c
Murray Perahia, piano
English Chamber Orchestra








K495, Horn Concerto No. 4 in E flat
Lowell Greer, horn
Nicholas McGegan, Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra








K503, Piano Concerto No. 25 in C
Geza Anda, piano
Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteum








K447, Horn Concerto No. 3 in E flat
UIlrich Hubner, horn
Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna








K537, Piano Concerto No. 26 in D "Coronation"
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists


----------



## omega

(musical hangout organized by science)

*Saint-Saëns*
_Oratorio de Noël_
Bachchor und Bachorchester Mainz | Diethard Hellmann








*Poulenc*
_Quatre Motets pour le temps de Noël_
RIAS Kammerchor | Marcus Creed








__________

*Bach*
some _Organ works_
Simon Preston








*Corelli*
_Concerto grosso n°8 "fatto per la notte di Natale"_
The English Concert | Trevor Pinnock


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Abdel Rahman El Bacha
Monnaie Symphony
Kazushi Ono

Continuing with the complete Prokofiev piano concertos, this live performance of the sparkling number three is one of the best I've heard.


----------



## bejart

Johann Baptist Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in D Minor, Bryan d1

Concerto Koln


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Brahms' Symphony No. 1 with Jochum conducting the London Philharmonic:










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> At a truck stop blasting some of Boulez's Debussy. Lots of horn honks and high fives.
> 
> View attachment 59411


Ha! Ha! Yeah. I saw that!! I mistakenly thought it was because the Tampa Bay Bucs won a football game. Stupid me!

Shoulda known only Boulez would get a reception like that!

However, I think there are a few other conductors who could get a reception like that down at the truck stop and they would be Hans Knappertsbusch and Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Weston

It's an all classic era morning at Weston Manor.

*
Mozart: Quartet for flute, violin, viola & cello No. 2 in G major, K. 285a
Mozart: Quartet for flute, violin, viola & cello No. 1 in D major, K. 285*
Jean Claude Gérard / The Ensemble Villa Musica










The K. 285a is very pleasant. I tried not to notice the trills resolving to the tonic thing. I wonder why I notice this more with Mozart even though others of the time including Haydn and Beethoven used it as well. I continued on to the K.285 in D which is a bit more ambitious. I love the pizzicato in movement 2.

*F. X. Dussek: Sinfonia in G, Altner G2 *
Marie-Louise Oschatz / Helios 18










This one uses harpsichord continuo giving a nice faux-baroque flavor. I wonder if anyone tried pianoforte continuo and how quickly that was abandoned.

*
Haydn: String Quartet No. 13 in G Major, Op. 9, No. 3, Hob.III:21*
Festetics Quartet










I didn't pay too close attention to this as I was off taking selfies for a new avatar. That's a shame because I know Haydn fills his works with clever hidden and not so hidden musical acrobatics to discover. Maybe next time.

And that's about allthe classic era I can stand for now.

As you may notice from the borderline dissatisfaction I post lately, I'm thinking a short break from music might be in order. It's all kind of ho-hum. Will today do? Nah! I'll let Christmas day and the day after with friends be my break from it.


----------



## Albert7

Taking a break from Bellini to check out this not-so-controversial (hahaha scandal eh?) disc









I really dig Alice Sara Ott and this one looks to be smashing good with an odd version of the Rite of Spring. This is the weird version that Fazil Say I believe does on a Teldec disc earlier which I do have .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn: 1. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi


----------



## Cosmos

One of the weirder traditions I have, every Christmas (Eve) I listen to Prokofiev's 5th










Because I got this symphony years ago, and it was my true introduction to Prokofiev


----------



## Vasks

Final day of Seasonal Selections... on CDs

*Shelley - Santa Claus Overture (Phillips/Albany)
Fry - Santa Claus Symphony (Rowe/Naxos)
Standford - A Christmas Carol Symphony (Sutherland/Naxos)*

_Merry Christmas, TC guys and gals_


----------



## brotagonist

I think I'm already running way behind schedule, but I need to gulp a quick and late breakfast before starting the festivities early. Just a little lack of time for some Bach:









BWV 1063-65
Pinnock/English Concert

Baroque music always sounds festive to me.


----------



## Albert7

Cosmos said:


> One of the weirder traditions I have, every Christmas (Eve) I listen to Prokofiev's 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I got this symphony years ago, and it was my true introduction to Prokofiev


That is a cool tradition. I don't believe in just playing Xmas music on Xmas eve .


----------



## Balthazar

Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert in *Corelli's Concerti Grossi, Op. 6*.

Matthew Best leads the Corydon Orchestra in *Berlioz's L'Enfance du Christ*.

Schippers leads the NBC Orchestra in the premiere of *Menotti's Amahl and the Night Visitors*.

In between I keep re-playing this delightful album of *Moszkowski's Piano Music* played by Seta Tanyel.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

albertfallickwang said:


> That is a cool tradition. I don't believe in just playing Xmas music on Xmas eve .


I always used to play Christmas music every year in the lead up to Christmas. This year I've listened to one cd just one time. I'm too busy listening to classical!


----------



## George O

Thomas Luis de Victoria (c. 1548-1611)

Motet - O magnum mysterium

Missa - O magnum mysterium

Richard Dering (c. 1580 - 1630)

Quem vidistis

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (1525-1594)

Videntes stellam

Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621)

Hodie Christus natus est

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)

Quatre Motets por le Temps de Noel

Cappella Nova / Alan Tavener

Aloi Records (a division of Linn) (Glasgow, Scotland), from 1984


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Taking a break from Bellini to check out this not-so-controversial (hahaha scandal eh?) disc
> 
> View attachment 59428
> 
> 
> I really dig Alice Sara Ott and this one looks to be smashing good with an odd version of the Rite of Spring. This is the weird version that Fazil Say I believe does on a Teldec disc earlier which I do have .


I want to check out that CD too. I thought promo video was a bit silly, but the music seemed compelling.

albert, there's another version that you might want to compare: The pianist Dickran Atamian recorded a version of _The Rite of Spring_ for *one* pianist. (The transcription is by Sam Raphling.) I picked up the LP a few months back, and I've enjoyed it.










Hideously ugly cover, eh? Did they use a faulty dot-matrix printer for that image of Stravinsky? And what's with the flowers growing out of the piano?

Anyhow, this RCA Red Seal LP was subsequently reissued on Delos. It's available on Spotify.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart- Symphony 36 and 38 by Karl Bohm

Xenakis- Bohor for 8-track tape (1962)

Dallapiccola- Commiato for soprano and orchestra (1972)


----------



## Guest

Mozart's final three concertos, all written in the year of his death, are a culmination of a lifetime of musical development.
All three are beautiful beyond measure.








K412+K514, Horn Concerto No. 1 in D
Radovan Vlatkovic, horn
Jeffrey Tate, English Chamber Orchestra








K595, Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat
Lars Vogt, piano
Paavo Jarvi, Frankfurt Radio Symphony








K622, Clarinet Concerto in A
Martin Fröst, Basset Clarinet
Peter Oundjian, Amsterdam Sinfonietta

And with these I end my Mozart Concerto Listening Project and move on to music of a Christmas mode.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Jochum's version of Brahms _Tragic Overture_. Yowee. Such a performance! His interpretation brings out aspects of the work that I'd never noticed before.










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*


----------



## JACE

More Brahms. Chamber music this time.










*Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3 / Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio*


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> I want to check out that CD too. I thought promo video was a bit silly, but the music seemed compelling.
> 
> albert, there's another version that you might want to compare: The pianist Dickran Atamian recorded a version of _The Rite of Spring_ for *one* pianist. (The transcription is by Sam Raphling.) I picked up the LP a few months back, and I've enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hideously ugly cover, eh? Did they use a faulty dot-matrix printer for that image of Stravinsky? And what's with the flowers growing out of the piano?
> 
> Anyhow, this RCA Red Seal LP was subsequently reissued on Delos. It's available on Spotify.


Thanks for the recommendation. Honestly I like that dot matrix feel on Stravinsky... somebody when nuts on the Andy Warhol Q.T. .

Scandale is a must listen too. One of the best discs for this year. And the music isn't scandalous LOL.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Symphony in C Minor

Petr Altrichter leading the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

Now banging selections from this lovely recording off Spotify just apropos for Xmas  They don't have the whole album however 









However the internet is a tad laggy so I'm hating on the streaming audio aspect. I will have to replay this off my stepdad's discs tomorrow again.


----------



## michaels

albertfallickwang said:


> Taking a break from Bellini to check out this not-so-controversial (hahaha scandal eh?) disc
> 
> View attachment 59428
> 
> 
> I really dig Alice Sara Ott and this one looks to be smashing good with an odd version of the Rite of Spring. This is the weird version that Fazil Say I believe does on a Teldec disc earlier which I do have .


I've been watching/listening to her Grieg YT video and wanting more! Love to hear what you think of this CD.


----------



## D Smith

Composer of the Month Schubert again, this time with Karajan at the helm of Berlin for Symphonies 6 and 8. I can't say I prefer either of these versions. #6 is just too heavy and bombastic for what is a charming work, and he takes the second movement of the eighth at an almost funereal pace. But always nice to hear Schubert nonetheless.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5.
Abdel Rahman El Bacha, piano
Monnaie Symphony
Kazushi Ono

Finishing up this set of the Prokofiev piano concertos, performed live, there isn't a clinker in the five, either in composition or performance.

Highly entertaining virtuosic performances!


----------



## SimonNZ

Merry Christmas morning to all my invisible friends!

playing now, on the radio:

Rheinberger's The Star of Bethlehem - Rita Streich, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Robert Heger (cond.)


----------



## Aggelos

Pletnev + Shchendrin = 










http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/d/dgg71136a.php
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Jan02/Schedrin.htm

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4711362


----------



## Weston

Jerome said:


> View attachment 59440
> 
> K595, Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat
> Lars Vogt, piano
> Paavo Jarvi, Frankfurt Radio Symphony


Vogt looks intimidating here, like he's about to knock my hat off with my head attached! Maybe he should be playing Beethoven.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Currently listening to the Nutcracker, because it's Christmas!
After that, I plan to listen to the Messiah.


----------



## cwarchc

Haunting///////


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's Sheherazade - Suzanne Danco, soprano, Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Cheyenne

A massive setting of Blake's entire Songs of Innocence and of Experience, all poems set in a different musical style as applies to the song. Many are traditional classical settings, but there are also country, rock, jazz, R&B and reggea settings! It requires a full orchestra, a full mixed choir, a children's choir, dozens of classical singers, a narrator, a rock singer, a country singer, a female pop singer, two harmonica players and several rock and jazz instrumentalists! For such a massive project, I must say it is more unusual and interesting than a true masterpiece, but it certainly is.. well, fun!


----------



## Albert7

michaels said:


> I've been watching/listening to her Grieg YT video and wanting more! Love to hear what you think of this CD.


This CD is extremely novel with a very ingenious playlist. It's worth it alone just for the duet version of The Rite of Spring.
And as much as I enjoy Fazil Say, her version is better. This ranks definitely as a must buy of 2014 releases.


----------



## DaveS

Have been wanting this one for a while. I enjoy Elgar very much, and always admired Sir Adrian. So this is my Christmas Gift for tis year. Disc 1 today: Cockaigne, Froissart; Serenade for Strings; Chanson de nuit; Chanson de matin; Three Bavarian Dances; Meditation from the Light of Life; Imperial March; Triumphal March from Caractacus. All with the LPO.

Merry Christmas to all, or however you celebrate this time of the year.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's Piano Concertos - Jacqueline Blanchard, piano, Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Natalie Dessay*

_French Opera Arias_
Choeur 'Les Elements'
Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson conducting


----------



## SimonNZ

Ravel's L'Enfant Et Les Sortileges - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I want to check out that CD too. I thought promo video was a bit silly, but the music seemed compelling.
> 
> albert, there's another version that you might want to compare: The pianist Dickran Atamian recorded a version of _The Rite of Spring_ for *one* pianist. (The transcription is by Sam Raphling.) I picked up the LP a few months back, and I've enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hideously ugly cover, eh? Did they use a faulty dot-matrix printer for that image of Stravinsky? And what's with the flowers growing out of the piano?
> 
> Anyhow, this RCA Red Seal LP was subsequently reissued on Delos. It's available on Spotify.


Here's a video of him playing it. Part 2 is available on the YT side bar.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Andrea Bocelli, tenor*
_Sacred Arias_

Coro dell Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma
Chorus masters: Norbert Balatsch and Ciro Visco
Coro di Voci Bianche dell'Arcum
Chorus master: Paolo Lucci

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma
Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## papsrus

Jahann Sebastian Bach Concertos I to IV
Cafe Zimmermann









This one just arrived the other day, recommended elsewhere.

CD 1
1. Concerto pour clavecin en Ré Mineur, BWV 1052
2. Concerto pour hautbois d'amour en La Majeur, BWV 1055
3. Concerto pour violon en Mi Majeur, BWV 1042
4. Concert Brandebourgeois No. 5 en Ré Majeur, BWV 1050


----------



## Bas

Sir Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto, Sea Pictures
Jacqueline du Pre [cello], Jannet Baker [mezzo], the LSO, Sir John Barbirolli [dir.], on EMI









Marvelous!

Franz Schubert - 21 Lieder
By Dieterich Fischer-Dieskau [baritone], Gerald Moore [piano], on EMI









_Auf dem Wasser zu singen _ brought me to tears this evening!


----------



## tdc

Sublime music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn
Klaviersonate C-dur Hob. XVI:48 (1789)
Klaviersonate D-dur Hob. XVI:51 (1794)
Klaviersonate C-dur Hob. XVI:50
Klaviersonate Es-dur Hob.XVI:52 (1794)*
Alfred Brendel (piano) [Philips, 1982]

An excellent way to bring in Christmas day.


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen, director

Nonesuch


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Kurtág:
Neun Stücke für Viola solo
Jelek, for solo viola, Op. 5*
Kim Kashkashian
*Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)

[ECM New Series]


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Menotti's Amahl And The Night Visitors - Alastair Willis, cond


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT NOËLS
*Maggie Sansone and Ensemble Galilei*

Maggie's Music


----------



## starthrower

Just cracked open this box set and put on Winter Dreams. The sound is great! Rich and dynamic.
It took me a while to decide on a Tchaikovsky set, and I'm sure there are several good ones. But
I think I picked a winner!


----------



## hpowders

fjf said:


> Yes, from all symphonies the Pastoral is usually played a lot slower. It takes a bit getting used to this fast pace, but once you get the hang of it, it is very enjoyable. Slow and lazy is not necessarily better!


Yes. I got used to it. The playing of the Gewandhaus is extraordinary all the way through the entire cycle!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Was exploring Fricsay sets and found  this promo video. The music is pretty good and so I wonder what it is. Looking below the video I see something about New World and somehow from days of yore I am connecting that with Dvorak. I think I had this on vinyl back in those days. Can anyone confirm that is what it is?


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in G Minor, Op.6, No.8 (arranged for string quartet)

Lumiere Quartet: Victoria Paterson and Christian Hebel, violins -- Junah Chung, viola -- Robert Burkhart, cello


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn Symphony No. 2 'Lobgesang' Halle Orchestra - Sir Mark Elder .


----------



## Weston

Just a little more music before the hiatus of spending the holiday with friends.
*
Vitezslav Novák: Lady Godiva Overture, Op. 41*
Libor Pesek / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










Though by no means terrible, this work isn't nearly as remarkable as his _De produndis_ from the same album. It's hard to believe it's from the same composer. On the other hand, it's good for a listen once in a while.

*Respighi: Ballad of the Gnomes*
Geoffrey Simon / Philharmonia Orchestra










I wasn't too familiar with this tone poem, but it's ingeniously orchestrated as you would expect from Respighi. I looked it up on Allmusic and found the program is -- interesting if a bit bizarre.

*Weiner: Carnival for small orchestra*
Tibor Varga / Budapest Chamber Orchestra










This is also nicely orchestrated but with beautiful solo string work as I've noticed with the other pieces on this album. The entire album is an undiscovered gem. I'd like to find more of this composer's output.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn: Symphony no. 3 "Scottish" - Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Celebrating Christmas with Schoenberg piano concerto. Yeah baby!


----------



## SimonNZ

Messiaen's Vingt Regards Sur L'Enfant Jesus - Steven Osborne, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn - Symphony n°4 - NYP / Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

]Starting this Christmas day with:

​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This wonderful thing again


----------



## Jeff W

*Can't sleep. Time for Bach.*

Merry Christmas TC! My circadian rhythm is all fouled up so, I thought it would be a good time to break out the J. S. Bach!









I'm going to start with the Violin Concertos that J. S. Bach wrote. Simon Standage plays the solo violin and is joined by Elizabeth Wilcock in the Double Concerto. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## drpraetorus

Ffarwel I'R Marian/Porth Ceiriad, Pigyn Clust


----------



## drpraetorus

Siegfrieds Death and Funeral March, Solti, Vienna Phil.


----------



## Jeff W

Moving to some Antonio Vivaldi.









Antonio Vivaldi's 'L'estro Armonico'. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert from the harpsichord. I'm really getting my Baroque on right now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi : Stabat Mater*
*Berganza/ Freni.*


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (1397-1474): Missa Caput

Orlando di Lasso (1532-1594): Magnum Opus Musicum

Girls Chorus of Gyor
Gyorgy Zilcz, tenor trombone
Ferenc Steinert, alto trombone

Miklos Szabo, conductor

on Qualiton (Hungary), from 1970 (probably)


----------



## Pugg

In about ten minuts time:
Royal Concertgebouw orchestra in the world famous Christmas matinée.

*Mahler 4 *

*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest
*
*Mariss Janson*s - dirigent

*Anna Prohaska* - sopraan (Debut)


----------



## Jeff W

Not exactly Christmas music, but no one else is awake (not even a cat!)...









Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Opus 15 - Johannes Brahms. Emil Gilels plays the solo piano while Eugen Jochum leads the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Jeff W

*Time for some Christmas music*

This one has been on my Amazon wishlist for almost as long as I've had an Amazon account. Why I haven't bought it yet is beyond me...

William Henry Fry's 'Santa Claus Symphony'

Tony Rowe leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

Found this on Spotify 
I love Delius with his wonderful romantic melodies and am already familiar with the Violin Concerto. Have just listened to the Cello Concerto and this is full on typical Delius. The recording is first class and I recommend this to anyone not familiar


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
Craig Sheppard

Very fine Bach played on piano if you must have these great works on piano.
I prefer harpsichord. A case in point-the effect of the profound anguished trill in the first partita's sarabande cannot be duplicated on piano. Once you hear this trill performed on harpsichord, you will never forget it.


----------



## starthrower

My favorite avant garde lady!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I'm working at home until everyone gets here for the turkey. My wife is listening to Christmas music, but I'm tired of hearing Elvis slur through Blue Christmas for the thousandth time, so Beethoven is keeping me awake, and Szell's interpretation is slightly quirky enough to keep me interested.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 59479
> 
> Found this on Spotify
> I love Delius with his wonderful romantic melodies and am already familiar with the Violin Concerto. Have just listened to the Cello Concerto and this is full on typical Delius. The recording is first class and I recommend this to anyone not familiar


I have Beacham's Delius box set, and his recording of the violin concerto isn't at the top of my list. Thanks for the heads-up. The violin concerto is a lovely piece.


----------



## Carstenb

Symphony No. 40 in G minor, Molto allegro by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## George O

Gregorian Chant from Hungary: Medieval Christmas Melodies

Schola Hungarica Ensemble / Janka Szendrei, Laszlo Dobszay

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1979


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas Nos. 2, 3, & 4.
Murray Perahia

If you like your keyboard Bach played on piano, these are fine.


----------



## pmsummer

*Well... he IS a Classical musician.*










HARK!
*Richard Stoltzman*
Eddie Gomez, Dave Samuels, Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall
Boys Choir of Harlem

RCA Victor


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Verdi*
_Highlights_

*La Traviata *
Victoria de los Angeles
Carlo del Monte
Mario Sereni

The Rome Opera House
Orchestra and Chorus
Tullio Serafin conducting


----------



## Albert7

What better way to celebrate Xmas with my favorite Beethoven recording of all time:









A true gem that I have to re-buy on iTunes since it has a new mastering... right now plowing through the lossless.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## starthrower

I'm so glad I decided to grab this when I was in B&N a few weeks ago.
Such beautiful music!


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh, director

Archiv


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in D Major for 3 Trumpets, 2 Oboes, Strinsg, Kettle-drums & B.c.;

Symphony 'Il Grillo' - Concerto for Flute, Piccolo, Oboe, Chalumeau, 2 Double-Basses, 2 Violins, Viola & B.c.;

Concerto in E Major for Flute, Oboe d'amore, Viola d'amore, Strings & B.c.

Concerto in E minor for Flute, Recorder, Strings & B.c.;

Concerto in D Major for Violin, Trumpet, Strings & B.c. (Martin Haselböck; Wiener Akademie).









This puppy just came in. Some very funky instrumental combinations here .


----------



## DavidA

Jorge Bolet playing Liszt. My son and his wife bought me the RCA recordings. Some technique!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina Motets.*

I just signed up for three months of Spotify for 99 cents. I'm finally able to listen to classical without those awful rap commercials butting in. (You'd think they would tailor their ads to their listeners' preferences.)

Diego Fasolis does a great job on these. He maybe could be a little more energetic on the polychoral pieces, but overall, the voices are close enough to the microphones that the colors of the varied voicing combinations don't get lost in the mix.


----------



## Badinerie

Wahoo! Happy Christmas indeed! Listening to disc 1 of....










Tchaikovsky/Sibelius Violin Concerto's The Good old LSO under Mr Preview! fab....


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*W. A. Mozart* - the Symphonies, performed by Berliner Philarmoniker and Karl Böhm. Currently at No.40.


----------



## Mika

Kalannikov - totally unknown composer to me. Glad, I picked this cd. Good stuff.


----------



## starthrower

Some film footage of Ravel here.
But not playing. In conversation.


----------



## starthrower

Ms. Hewitt sounding radiant here!


----------



## fjf

Mahler tonight.


----------



## bejart

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56

Richead Hickox leading Collegium Musicum 90: Joan Rodgers, soprano -- Della Jones, mezzo-soprano -- Christopher Robson, counter-tenor -- Philip Langridge, tenor -- Bryn Terfel, bass-baritone


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas
Igor Kipnis, harpsichord

This is a fine supplementary set for people who already are familiar with this music.
I say that because Kipnis is quite radical with his ornamentation of repeats and to fully appreciate his incredible creativity in doing so, one should be familiar with the music.
He strips the sarabandes bare and then restores the missing line the second time around.
I've never heard anybody do that before.

Igor Kipnis died way before his time at a still vigorous 71. One of the greatest of the HIP pioneers and an astute music critic of baroque recordings.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mika said:


> View attachment 59500
> 
> Kalannikov - totally unknown composer to me. Glad, I picked this cd. Good stuff.


I know I should not really do this but cannot resist the temptation to heartily recommend the 2nd symphony and Grechaninov 1st-Iwas in a similar position earlier in the year and had never heard either composer and am so glad I now have!

after a somewhat trying day am now listening to Glazunov 3rd performed by Serebrier and a Scottish 'outfit'-re reading the marvellous reviews written by our 'very own' dholling that can be found on amazon-his enthusiasm for Glazunov can only be admired!


----------



## Haydn man

I bought this for my wife for Christmas as she is a ballet fan The Vienna Phil in fine form
Not much more to be said


----------



## Albert7

Badinerie said:


> Wahoo! Happy Christmas indeed! Listening to disc 1 of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky/Sibelius Violin Concerto's The Good old LSO under Mr Preview! fab....


Wow, I really need to pick up this set for sure... too bad not on iTunes .


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen, director

Elektra Nonesuch


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Arthur Foote's Serenade For Strings - Kypros Markou, cond.

edit: now Debussy's Sonata for flute, viola & harp

Jean-Louis Beaumadier, flute, Pierre-Henri Xuereb, viola, Fabrice Pierre, harp


----------



## George O

Die Bach Kantate

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

BWV248-i Jauchzet, frohlocket, auf, preiset die Tage

BWV-248-ii Und es waren Hirten in derselben Gegend

Bach-Ensemble Helmuth Rilling

on Laudate (West Germany), from 1984


----------



## JACE

Now listening to disc 1 in this set:








*Bax: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## D Smith

Handel: Messiah. Hickox/Collegium Musicium 90. This seems to be a popular CD today! Still my favorite recording, I much prefer this to the big band versions. No album cover as my CD is an old MHS version.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Brahms' Piano Concerto No.2 - Nelson Freire, piano, Riccardo Chailly, cond.


----------



## starthrower

Bernstein - Serenade For Violin, Strings, Harp & Percussion.

Great work by Lenny B.


----------



## bejart

Franciszek Lessel (1780-1838): Piano Concerto in C Major, Op.14

Jerzy Salwarowski conducting the Silesian Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra -- Jerzy Sterczynski, piano


----------



## D Smith

Finishing up the seasonal listening today with the Nutcracker, ably performed by Reiner and Chicago.


----------



## starthrower

Makes me wish I was in NYC.


----------



## pianississimo

Currently listening to Radu Lupu playing four piano pieces op 119 by Brahms. Feeling very mellowed out!
Sorry too mellowed out to get a picture of it.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not sure if any of these made the charts?


----------



## brotagonist

Wrapping these up tonight:















Boulez : Pli selon Pli Schäfer/EI
Orff : Carmina Burana Ormandy/Philadelphia

I'm not warming to this Boulez work as much as his later ones. I will need to come back to it shortly. Orff is okay. I can understand why this is so popular, with the simple music and catchy melodies. I'm somewhat lukewarm toward it, but not dismissive. Again, I'll need to come back to it.


----------



## Dasein

I'm interested to see how this will compare to the Gardiner.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now listening to disc 1 in this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bax: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*


The good thing is if you don't like the symphony series, you can always bring them bax.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Nono- Y entonces comprendió for tape and choir
Nono- La fabbrica illuminata for tape and solo soprano

^ Nono is a wonderful, accessible, human composer with incredible beauty in his silence.

Traux- Riverrun for electronics (1986)
Dhomont- Cycle du son Mov. 2 "AvatArsSon" for electronics: a very good piece (1998)


----------



## jimeonji

Beethoven Piano Sonata no 7 op 10 no 3, Richter, 1976
Fanny Mendelssohn Piano Trio, Claremont Trio 
Rachmaninoff Prelude in G flat op 23 no 10, Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

From my *Bernstein* box :

CD 34
1. Bernstein: Allegro molto con brio from "Overture to Candide"
2. Bernstein: Symphonic Dances (From "West Side Story")
3. Bernstein: Symphonic Suite from the Film On The Waterfront
4. Bernstein: Fancy Free Ballet


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn: 5. Sinfonie (»Reformations-Sinfonie«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Jérémie Rhorer .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 13 - Shanghai Quartet .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn: Double Piano Concerto in A-Flat Major


----------



## Itullian

Even numbered ones.


----------



## opus55

Schubert
Moments Musicaux









Jerry Goldsmith
The Omen


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Sonata 31 Pollini

Also reading Swafford's new biography of Beethoven!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jason Federmeyer: inward/echo


----------



## Balthazar

Georges Prêtre leads the Orchestre de Paris in *Massenet's Werther* with Nicolai Gedda and Victoria de Los Angeles. The children's chorus singing Noel in the final scene always puts me in the holiday spirit.


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
Violin Concerto
_Lisa Biatiashvili_

*Debussy*
Préludes Book 1
_Krystian Zimerman_

A series of so-so picks. The entire time listening to Moments Musicaux, I wished I listened to Brendel's recording instead. Then Beethoven concerto played by Batiashvili - umm I guess not my cup of tea. I was bored.

Finally, satisfied with Zimerman playing Debussy. The music sounds right in the middle of the night.


----------



## Haydn man

Starting the day with No 6 'Le Matin' followed by No 22 'The Philosopher'
Going to explore the earlier symphonies again this morning before some more Ablinger (just a change)
Anyone who likes or is interested in Haydn should listen to this set


----------



## beetzart




----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> Dhomont- Cycle du son Mov. 2 "AvatArsSon" for electronics: a very good piece (1998)


This one is also cool: Je te salue, vieil océan!


----------



## SimonNZ

Christian Wolff's For Piano - David Tudor, piano










Lorenzo Perosi's Il Natale del Redentor - Carlo Felice Cillario, cond.


----------



## OlivierM

A very recommended cd.


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven,s Kreutzer sonata with the Menuhins. One of my very favourite Classical Pieces.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I haven't listened to the main piece on this disc for a while!


----------



## Jeff W

*Circadian rhythm? What is that? Time for more Bach!*

Another sleepless night. Time for more Bach!















Keyboard Concertos BWV 1052 through 1058 by J. S. Bach. Trevor Pinnock plays the solo harpsichord while directing the English Concert from the keyboards.


----------



## Badinerie

Moved on to another Imported LP Dutch this time
Bartok Muziek voor strijkers slagwerk an celesta. The other side is Hindemith "Mathis der Maler.
Cant find cover art right now and me camera's are charging.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Maria Bayo *


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Bas

Yesterday afternoon, I really had the best concert of 2014:

I visited the Dutch National Opera's rendition of Puccini's La Boheme (a collaboration between the Amsterdam Opera and the London Opera.) It was extraordinary, really beautiful in every aspect, the decors, the singing, the conductiong / orchestra (!). The story fitting great with Christmas. Puccini's beautiful melodies. It was simply not describable in words, transcendental.










For now:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Weihnachtsoratorium BWV 248
Dorothea Roschman [soprano], Andreass Scholl [counter tenor singing alto parts], Werner Güra [tenor], Klaus Häger [bass], RIAS-Kammerchor, Akademie für Alte Musik, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## csacks

Wilhelm Kempff playing Beethoven Sonatas. For a sunny and warm Friday down here in Chile, with everything, including my patients, working in "half throttle" way, in between Christmas and New Year holidays. Something strong is needed!!!!
Beautiful mono recording by Regis. And a bargain for U$ 10.99 in itunes


----------



## Vasks

_The pinnacle of Schubert Lieder_


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
_The Moosburg Gradual of 1360_
*Capella Antiqua München
Niederaltaicher Scholaren*
Konrad Ruhland, director

SEON - Sony


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto in G Minor, RV 107

Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in E minor for Flute, Violin, Strings & B.c.; Suite in A minor for Flute, Strings & B.c. (Jed Wentz; Musica ad Rhenum).

Overture in C Major for 3 Oboes, Strings & B.c.; Concerto in D Major for Trumpet, 2 Oboes, Strings & B.c. (Amsterdam Bach Soloists).


----------



## D Smith

Two Tchaikovsky favorites for Boxing Day - his String Quartet No. 1 and Souvenir de Florence beautifully performed by the Borodin Quartet.


----------



## George O

Michael Praetorius (1571-1621)

Polychoral Christmas Music
from Polyhymnia caduceatrix et panegyrica (1619)

Puer natus in Bethlehem
Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her
Omnis mundus jocundetur
Als der gütige Gott

Soloists, instrumentalists, Westphalian Choral Ensemble / Wilhelm Ehmann

on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1970


----------



## Guest

Pyotr Ilich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Valery Gergiev: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

I've read arguments that Gergiev is over-hyped and inconsistent. That may be true but his take on this symphony is nothing short of a revelation like Klieber's take on LvB5. It is great performances like this that allowed Gergiev's reputation to become inflated in the first place. I only wish this recording wasn't marred by a rather noisy live audience. Buy hey, their excitement is well-founded.


----------



## Andolink

Been comparing these two different perfomances/recordings of Bach's Cello Suites:

Jean-Guihen Queyras









and

Sigiswald Kuijken (using the instrument most scholars agree was the one Bach wrote these pieces for, the shoulder-cello or violoncello da spalla)


----------



## George O

Philippe de Monte (1521-1603)

Die Kunst der Niederländer II

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort

on Reflexe EMI (West Germany), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## brotagonist

I'm starting the day with Schumann's Szenen aus Goethes Faust.









Abbado/Berliner

I've already heard the first two parts and am about to hear the final one. It is beautiful music and well sung. Only, I seem to be noticing a lot of hissing sibilants in the choir parts. Perhaps it is normal, but I had never noticed the hissing before, when groups sing together. It could also be due to miking? I believe this is recorded live, but there is no audience noise detectable so far.


----------



## starthrower

Disc one, which includes the trio for flute, harp, and viola. I didn't realize it when I bought this collection
but the trio performance is the one I was looking for w/ Paul Neubauer on viola. He was the youngest
principal violist with the NYP at age 21. Thanks to Bill McGlaughlin for playing the trio on his show!


----------



## Cosmos

Hope everyone's having a happy holidays!
Listening to new music I got yesterday:

Busoni - Seven Elegies










Haven't heard all these before. I'd only known the third, which is a great piece. The rest vary, but overall, the set is fantastic

Right now: Reger - Variations and Fugue on a theme by Mozart










Great way to spend a[n unorthodox] sunny morning with a cup of coffee


----------



## fjf

Scarlatti this evening.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Tempest at this moment.










I found this Amazon "review" so interesting that I reproduce it here:

_*Glenn Gould: An Apology...

'When music affects us to tears, seemingly causeless, we weep not from "excess of pleasure"; but through excess of an impatient, petulant sorrow that, as mere mortals, we are as yet in no condition to banquet upon those supernal ecstasies of which music affords us merely a suggestive and indefinite glimpse'
--E.A. Poe, 'Of Music' (1844).

As for technical facility, Gould was a consummate master of musicianship whose seemingly effortless fluency of keyboard address was as accomplished and natural as has ever been witnessed in humankind vis-à-vis precision, clarity, control, dexterity, speed, and strength.

This technical facility was of course the sum of every fibre of his physicality--which also included perfect pitch; but what moreover makes Gould's musical realizations uniquely distinctive--in tandem with the acoustical impact of the phenomena of his music-making, is his idealistic philosophy of poststructuralist aesthetics whereby he exercised in real space-time the production of musical sound.

In his art, Gould began with the premise that the musical artwork consists of the Idea conveyed via the intelligible data semiologically constructed within the system of orthography and illustrated upon the printed page.

In other words, the musical artwork is in fact the mental image conveyed within the immanent text itself, regardless of whether the textual data are ever acoustically realized in performance via the use of a mechanical instrument, or not--(an image possibly construed by the term 'Augenmusik', abetted by the 'inner ear of the imagination').

From this starting premise of idealist Form, the next most significant issue is that of musical intention--i.e., of metaphorical geometric design which may be termed 'architectonic structure'.

Architectonic structure in a well-designed musical artwork is neutral in terms of dimensions, retaining its values of organic unity and consistency of relationships whether expanded or contracted in psychic duration or acoustical space-time.

From these considerations it directly follows that Gould, as the creative artist in musical interpretation, exercised liberty of decision in performance (e.g., with regards to tempi, rhythm, dynamics, phrasing, attack, tone, articulation, ornamentation, pedalling, etc.), while always maintining the principle of beauty as the sole motivating factor, thusly effecting the player (and not the auditor) as the true critic of the artwork.

'To the critic the work of art is simply a suggestion for a new work of his own, that need not necessarily bear any obvious resemblance to the thing it criticizes. So, by intensifying his own personality the critic can interpret the personality and work of others, and the more strongly this personality enters into the interpretation the more real the interpretation becomes, the more satisfying, the more convincing, and the more true. The world has become sad because a puppet was once melancholy, and there are as many Hamlets as there are melancholies'
--O. Wilde, 'The Critic as Artist' (1890).

~~~ *__*








*_


----------



## Albert7

Still making it halfway through the HJ Lim cycle which is totally getting better. Her version of the Waldstein is very lyrical and is her strongest play so far.

Okay it's still not a legendary cycle but it is a worthy effort and shows that she has flashes of talent.

For 10 bucks you should download it from iTunes at least guys!


----------



## papsrus

Piano Concerto No. 1 with the Philadelphians and Gilels on the 88s; Ormandy conducting.
Piano Concerto No. 2 with the NYPO and Watts.

I'm especially taken by the second concerto, rendered exquisitely here, I think. A really sparkling recording. 
Looking forward very much to attending a performance of this piece by Emanuel Ax and the NYPO in about a month.

(also, the mammoth Fritz Reiner box arrived on my doorstep with a mighty thud today. )


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Franz Schubert* - Piano Sonatas D960, D459, D958 and D959, performed by Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## JACE

I've decided to spin several different versions of *Beethoven's Ninth* today.

First, I listened to *Otto Klemperer* while cleaning the kitchen after a big Christmas day:








Aase Nordmo-Løvberg, Christa Ludwig, Waldemar Kmentt, Hans Hotter, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus

Now, I'm kicked back in my easy-chair listening to *Karl Böhm*:








Gwyneth Jones, Tatiana Troyanos, Jess Thomas, Karl Ridderbusch, Karl Böhm, Vienna PO, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor


----------



## JACE

Next, depending on how my day shakes out, I might cue up one of these Beethoven 9's:

*George Szell*









*Eugen Jochum*









*Leopold Stokowski*









*Colin Davis*









Along with Klemperer and Böhm, these are all of the LvB 9's in my collection.


----------



## maestro267

As I've done for the past several years now, I'm devoting my evening listening sessions over the coming days to listening again to some of my favourite works that I've discovered during the year.

Just the one work this evening, but it's a long one. One of quite a few of such scale that I've bought this year.

_Year In Review, Part I_
*Berlioz*: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)
Barry Banks (tenor), London Philharmonic Choir
London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 1 in C-Sharp minor (Michele Campanella).


----------



## papsrus

Wading into the Reiner CSO box set:

Disc 60 -- Falla: El Amor Brujo; Berlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete


----------



## Vaneyes

*JS Bach*: Orchestral Suites, w. English Concert/Pinnock (rec.1993/4); The Art of Fugue, w. Aimard (rec.2007).


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> These are all of the LvB 9's in my collection.


What, no Furtwangler?


----------



## Manxfeeder

* Bax, Symphony No. 4*

Bryden Thomson


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> What, no Furtwangler?


Doh! Forgot that one.

I actually have Furtwangler's LvB 9 with the Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (Seraphim, 1951) on vinyl.










But, as you might have guessed from my oversight, he's not one of my faves.


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Lobet den Herrn, alle seine Heerscharen" - Ulrich Stötzel, cond.


----------



## JACE

Now on to *Szell's LvB 9*:










Adele Addison, Jane Hobson, Richard Lewis, Donald Bell, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus

Coming right after Böhm's fairly laid-back reading, Szell's interpretation sounds _über-intense_.


----------



## Albert7

Time to take a short break from the HJ Lim listening binge and with my stepdad checking out the wonderful Also Sprach Zarathurasa (sp?). Dudamel is fierce and very lyrical with the Berliners.









Great balanced sound on the DG recording. Oh yeah!


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Hamburger Admiralitätsmusik - Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


----------



## pianississimo

It's snowing in Yorkshire, UK at the moment so I've broken out the Rachmaninov #3. (any excuse)
The piece evokes falling snow for me and with the fire crackling in the hearth and nowhere I need to be tomorrow, I'm not too upset about that 
It's the CBSO playing with Nikolai Lugansky at the piano. This reminds me of my first concert almost 4 years ago - same piece, orchestra and soloist.


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Telemann's Hamburger Admiralitätsmusik - Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


Ring ring... telephone to Telemann... okay, terrible joke  sorry folks.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ravel, Boléro.
That poor, poor percussionist.


----------



## csacks

Edouard Lalo Symphonie Espagnole and Camille Saint Saens´ 3rd Violin Concerto. Itzhak Perlman and Daniel Barenboim conducting Orchestre de Paris. Saint Saens´3rd Violin Concerto is in between the list of my favorites.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Piano Sonatas 1 & 3, w. Demidenko (rec.1996); Piano Sonata 2, w. Berezovsky (rec.1992); Fantasie, Op. 17, w. Dalberto (rec.1986).


----------



## JACE

Now *Eugen Jochum's LvB 9*:










Dame Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Julia Hamari (alto), Stuart Burrows (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Eugen Jochum, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

None compare with this version. This is it!

It's EASILY my favorite version of this heaven-storming masterpiece! 

EDIT:
If you'd like to check out Jochum's LvB 9 without springing for his entire EMI box set, here's what the single disc looks like:










It's out-of-print. But it's available for reasonable prices from re-sellers. My advice: GET IT!!!


----------



## Guest

Disc one from this set: Goldbergs, F# minor Toccata, and 2 Ricercares. Superb.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MoonlightSonata said:


> Ravel, Boléro.
> That poor, poor percussionist.


Yeah, like the cello player in the Pachelbel Canon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Great opera. Great conductor.


----------



## fjf

More Scarlatti.


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad and I are listening to this wonderful gem by a most beautiful lady:









Bohm's conducting is just fabulous. Arabella selection is masterly.


----------



## papsrus

More from the Reiner box

Bartok -- Concerto for Orchestra, CSO


----------



## Bas

Hildegard von Bingen - A feather from the breath of God (cd title)
By Emma Kirkby [soprano], Gothic Voices, Christopher Page [dir.], on Hyperion









Arvo Pärt - Creator Spiritus
Veni Creator, The Deer's cry, Psalom, Most Holy Mother of God, Solfeggio, My heart is in the Highlands, Peace upon you Jerusalem, Ein Wallfahrtslied, Morning Star, Stabat Mater 
By Theatre of Voices, Ars Nova Kopenhagen, Paul Hiller [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Albert7

Next up on our playlist... we heard the Della Casa version of The Four Last Songs so on to Stemme's version for comparison after some hot green tea.


----------



## JACE

Taking a break from my run of LvB 9's. Now dipping into a new-to-me set of Bax symphonies:










*Arnold Bax: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

This one is great for those eternal seekers of nocturnes.









Following with the score at http://www.boosey.com/cr/perusals/score.asp?id=10750


----------



## jim prideaux

Rangstrom-Dityramb,1st Symphony and Varhymn performed by Jurowski and the Norrkoping S.O.

my first listen to the CPO box set of Rangstrom symphonies....a Christmas present from my son.....had great difficulty deciding what to listen to first, this or Keith Jarrett 'Hamburg 72'


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bernstein in Vienna: Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 in C Major (1970) .


----------



## Weston

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mendelssohn: Double Piano Concerto in A-Flat Major


I never knew about this piece. I'll have to check it out (after the Kuhlau piano quartet I'll be raving about below).

[Edit: Very nice. Mendelssohn is hit and miss with me, but I do enjoy this piece. But for now I'm on a chamber kick.]



starthrower said:


> Disc one, which includes the trio for flute, harp, and viola. I didn't realize it when I bought this collection
> but the trio performance is the one I was looking for w/ Paul Neubauer on viola. He was the youngest
> principal violist with the NYP at age 21. Thanks to Bill McGlaughlin for playing the trio on his show!


This is a handy album overall, though I'm not overly fond of the cover design.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Sinfonia Concertante No.1 in F Major

Camerata Ducale: Guido Rimonda, violin -- Cristina Canziani, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Weston said:


> I never knew about this piece. I'll have to check it out (after the Kuhlau piano quartet I'll be raving about below).
> 
> This is a handy album overall, though I'm not overly fond of the cover design.


I just stumbled on it on YouTube. I enjoyed it a great deal. I might have to look out for it on cd!


----------



## Albert7

Going to see this DVD with my stepdad after dinner while ripping more CD's.
My dad got this used from the SLC library sale 








I'm on such a Dudamel kick fan today .


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> Just a little more music before the hiatus of spending the holiday with friends.
> *
> Vitezslav Novák: Lady Godiva Overture, Op. 41*
> Libor Pesek / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though by no means terrible, this work isn't nearly as remarkable as his _De produndis_ from the same album. It's hard to believe it's from the same composer. On the other hand, it's good for a listen once in a while.
> 
> *Respighi: Ballad of the Gnomes*
> Geoffrey Simon / Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't too familiar with this tone poem, but it's ingeniously orchestrated as you would expect from Respighi. I looked it up on Allmusic and found the program is -- interesting if a bit bizarre.
> 
> *Weiner: Carnival for small orchestra*
> Tibor Varga / Budapest Chamber Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also nicely orchestrated but with beautiful solo string work as I've noticed with the other pieces on this album. The entire album is an undiscovered gem. I'd like to find more of this composer's output.


Do me a favor, please bring over your friend on the horse.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to incidental music from "Rosamunde" by Schubert, as performed by Aafje Heynis (contralto), Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert String Quartet No 15 D 887 G major, Pražák Quartet .


----------



## Weston

*Poulenc: Sonata for oboe and piano*
Olivier Doise, oboe / Alexandre Tharaud, piano










Poulenc can sometimes be a little insouciant for me, but always with an underlying depth.

*
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 50 *
Ilona Prunyi / New Budapest String Quartet










Accolades! I cannot praise this piece enough. The word underrated may be overused but it definitely applies to Kuhlau. I can highly recommend even this Marco Polo recording for clarity and enthusiasm. The nearly 18 minute(!) opening movement alone is worth the price of admission for me. The thorough workout of the movement's themes marks him as a truly transitional figure between the classic and romantic. The other movements aren't too shabby either, movements three and four sounding nearly like a full orchestra due to the many colors he's getting out of the four instruments. A five star piece.

*
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40, BB 52, Op. 7*
Juilliard String Quartet










I love the growling power chords halfway through the first movement fading into a surprisingly lovely melody. (Not surprising that it's coming from Bartok, but surprising the power chords or perhaps fifths segue naturally into it.)


----------



## Weston

hpowders said:


> Do me a favor, please bring over your friend on the horse.


Glad you approve, but I find her a little lacking in dimension.

I did hesitate for a few seconds before posting, but decided if Chandos didn't find the cover prurient then probably the forum wouldn't find it offensive.


----------



## D Smith

All these Beethoven Ninths today inspired me to listen here as well. This is my oldest recording - Karajan leads the Vienna Philharmonic with Schwarzkopf and Hotter in a 1948 recording. The performance is terrific and the sound is tolerable. Worth listening to.


----------



## papsrus

Monteverdi -- "L'incoronazione de Poppea"
Vinyl copy from dad's collection.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Schubert - String Quartet, in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"


----------



## opus55

*Johan Svendsen*
Various orchestral works
_Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra|Neeme Järvi_

*Lars-Erik Larsson*
Symphony No. 1
_Helsingborgs Symphony Orchestra|Andrew Manze_

I would recommend Svendsen only to those who enjoy lesser known composers with no ground-breaking ideas. Having said that, the music is late romantic and many with festive+pastoral mood. I have a soft spot for Nordic countries.

Larsson certainly is a more interesting composer than the above. I shall find out if his later works are different but his Op. 2 is very much in a typical late romantic style.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Schubert - String Quintet for 2 violins, viola & 2 cellos, in C major, D 956


----------



## Albert7

Great Dudamel DVD so my stepdad and I are going to throw this sucker on the TV DVD player next:









Looking forward to this gem.


----------



## Weston

Working on a little art this evening so I may listen to more music than my usual three pieces or album excerpts, but not with my full attention. All of these below are via Spotify to explore work I don't yet have.

*Mendelssohn: Double Concerto piano, violin and orchestra in D minor, MVW 04*
Gottfried von der Goltz, violin and conductor / Freiburger Barockorchester / Kristian Bezuidenhout, fortepiano










Trying to find Dave Whitmore's Double piano concerto by Mendelssohn, I found this on Spotify instead. It's not the same thing, but no matter. It's a nice concerto, but typical of double or triple concertos in that I think it lacks focus -- or maybe I lacked focus. Either way I've added it to my want list too.

*Debussy: La Mer, L. 109*
Pierre Boulez / Ein Sehenswerter großes Orchester Irgendwo










I hadn't listened to La Mer in a long time. My version is an old (though very nice) 1959 Fritz Reiner CSO rendition, but I thought I'd give Boulez a try since I am growing more interested in his contributions both as a conductor and composer. Part of me wishes he would cease conducting and just compose, but maybe one activity informs the other.

As for La Mer, I've never quite understood why this work gets more of the limelight than the Three Nocturnes, for me the more moving of the Debussy orchestral works.
[Edit: Oh, now I remember. It's louder.]

*Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Los Angeles Philharmonic










Salonen is another I wish could devote more time to composing, but he handles this complex intense work so wonderfully. The quiet section (what would be the third movement if this were a multi-movement piece) is chilling, like listening to spiders building webs inside your spinal chord. The finale seems to have some ties to Debussy only maybe even more magical!  Lutoslawki should be on everyone's must have list, including mine.

And, what the heck, I went ahead and listened to the shorter Symphony No. 4 from the same album as I tracked down the pictures and what info I could find.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Schubert, Piano Sonata in E major (D.459) -- András Schiff


----------



## Balthazar

The Belcea Quartet (with Valentin Erben) play *Schubert's String Quintet*.

Imogen Cooper plays *Schubert's Moments Musicaux*.

Davis leads the LSO in *Smetana's Má vlast*.

Nothing too exotic -- some "comfort music" for the last week of the year.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JACE

Now listening to Bruckner's Seventh performed by Eugen Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden:










This Jochum box set is proving to be a gold mine. So much GREAT music.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor


----------



## Pugg

From the Pierre Monteux box
DISC 20:
*Brahms*: Song of Destiny, Op. 54 (Schicksalslied)
*Bach*: Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor
*Bach*: Christmas Oratorio - Sinfonia
*Beethoven*: Die Ruinen von Athen, Op. 113


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky - Piano sonata in c sharp minor - Gilels


----------



## Kevin Pearson

As many of you already know I work in retail and for the last couple of months I have been in survival mode trying to get through the holiday season. I've had very little time to listen to music except on the way to work and back (ten minutes). We had the best sales increase in my department since I started and did so with one less employee and I have been wiped out. Thus my absence from the board. Anyway, I hope to get back to posting regularly again now that the season is behind me and I can actually relax. I still need more rest but the workload should be more manageable from here on. Today I listened to the following:

Georg Schumann's excellent Piano Trios No. 1 & 2










Sibelius Symphony N. 5










Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 and Francesca da Rimini










I hope everyone had a very nice Christmas!

Now let's bring on the New Year!!!

Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's lied "Der Abend" - track 21 on vol.33 of the Hyperion Edition

playing this one song because I just got Graham Johnson's 3-volume expanded edition of his notes home, and this is the first entry

I certainly wont post every entry I follow on disc, but hope to slowly work the bookmark forward through all 3,000 pages of what is now a Schubert encyclopedia


----------



## opus55

Kevin Pearson said:


> As many of you already know I work in retail and for the last couple of months I have been in survival mode trying to get through the holiday season. I've had very little time to listen to music except on the way to work and back (ten minutes). We had the best sales increase in my department since I started and did so with one less employee and I have been wiped out. Thus my absence from the board. Anyway, I hope to get back to posting regularly again now that the season is behind me and I can actually relax. I still need more rest but the workload should be more manageable from here on. Today I listened to the following:
> 
> Georg Schumann's excellent Piano Trios No. 1 & 2
> 
> Sibelius Symphony N. 5
> 
> Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 and Francesca da Rimini
> 
> I hope everyone had a very nice Christmas!
> 
> Now let's bring on the New Year!!!
> 
> Kevin


Welcome back Kevin. And great selections you are listening to as always. Enjoy rest of the holidays here 









*Johan Svendsen*
Symphony No. 2, Op. 15
_Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra|Mariss Jansons_

Will continue with Nordic composers while reading Stieg Larsson novel.


----------



## Albert7

Pugg said:


> From the Pierre Monteux box
> DISC 20:
> *Brahms*: Song of Destiny, Op. 54 (Schicksalslied)
> *Bach*: Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor
> *Bach*: Christmas Oratorio - Sinfonia
> *Beethoven*: Die Ruinen von Athen, Op. 113


Someone quick... donate this one to me!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky - S. Richter "Grand Sonata" in G Op. 37 [FULL[


----------



## starthrower

I was gonna get some sleep, but then I 
stumbled onto this great piece! I don't
know if this is on CD?


----------



## PeterPowerPop

starthrower said:


> I was gonna get some sleep, but then I stumbled onto this great piece! I don't know if this is on CD?


Yep:

http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Map-III-Circles/dp/B00JRZJ91U


----------



## opus55

*Per Nørgård*
Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day"
_Danish National Symphony Orchestra|Thomas Dausgaard_

*Carl Nielsen*
Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia semplice"
_BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra|Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Albert7

late night listening with some more Richter:


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Pugg

Whilst I remove the Christmas decoration, one last time this December.
*Dame Joan Sutherland.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Franco Evangelisti's Cinque Strutture - Gianpiero Taverna, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> Whilst I remove the Christmas decoration, one last time this December.
> *Dame Joan Sutherland.*


.........................


----------



## tdc

PC #1


----------



## Josh




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SimonNZ said:


> Telemann's Cantata "Lobet den Herrn, alle seine Heerscharen" - Ulrich Stötzel, cond.


Dear SimonNZ, how do you like this recording? I have a record of Stötzel conducting Telemann and find it very good - he has a brisk, colourful and sparkling (hip) style, at least in that recording.

Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsodies No. 2-7 (Michele Campanella).









Very good recording of these excellent pieces, imo.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 20 No. 1 in E-Flat Major (The London Haydn Quartet).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

For Saturday symphonies its symphony in C. Listening to this entire disc, Mr. Craft has a very energetic take on Stravinsky.


----------



## SimonNZ

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Dear SimonNZ, how do you like this recording? I have a record of Stötzel conducting Telemann and find it very good - he has a brisk, colourful and sparkling (hip) style, at least in that recording.


I agree entirely. Now that I've finished my most recent Bach Cantata integrale, I'm looking at the Telemann cantatas, along with his Passion-settings and other vocal works, as the start to each morning, and as a point of contrast. Any other recommendations welcomed, though these seem considerably less well served on cd than Bach - in fact I get the impression that there's a considerable amount of Telemann still unrecorded.


----------



## OlivierM

The first piece, Grande fantaisie sur le pardon de Ploërmel, is a real gem.


----------



## omega

*Bach*
_Orchestral Suites #2* and #3_
Akademie für alte Musik Berlin | *Ernst-Burghard Hilse (flute)








*Haendel*
_Dixit Dominus_
Sir John-Eliot Gardiner | English Baroque Soloists | Moteverdi Choir
Recorded in Versailles, Chapelle Royale

*Mozart*
_Piano Sonatas 15-17_
_Sonata in F major KV533_
_Fantasia in C minor KV475_
_Fantasia in D minor KV397_
Glenn Gould


----------



## OlivierM

Very nice "transcription" (?)


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Semiramide*

*Dame Joan Sutherland*/ Marilyn Horne, a.o

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

From listening to Boulez's rendition (another one of such clarity!) of Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, I think it's safe to say that Debussy isn't rated highly enough for his ability as an orchestrator!


----------



## Jeff W

Some favorites to make it through an awful night at work...









Beethoven's Symphony No. 2 & 6. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.









Next up, Mozart's Clarinet and Oboe Concertos. Antony Pay played solo clarinet and Michel Piguet played solo oboe. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music from the keyboard of the fortepiano in the Clarinet Concerto and the harpsichord in the Oboe Concerto.









Brahms' Symphonies No. 2 & 4. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Bruce

Opportunities to listen to music over the holidays were rather sporadic. My soul wilted. I prepared to die. Restoration is now underway with:

*Tallis *- Spem in alium
*Britten *- St. Nicholas (which is really a charming work, on a level with Saint-Saëns's Christmas Oratorio)
*Barbara Pentland* (Canadian, 1912 - 2000) Horizons (spare, but lyrical)
*Stefan Wolpe * (German-American, 1902 - 1972) - Four Studies on Basic Rows (Wolpe can be rather prickly, but his Passacaglia, the fourth of the 4 studies, is really fascinating)
*Atterberg *- Symphony No. 6

That'll do for a start. Today will offer many other chances to listen.


----------



## Bruce

Weston said:


> *Mendelssohn: Double Concerto piano, violin and orchestra in D minor, MVW 04*
> Gottfried von der Goltz, violin and conductor / Freiburger Barockorchester / Kristian Bezuidenhout, fortepiano
> 
> Trying to find Dave Whitmore's Double piano concerto by Mendelssohn, I found this on Spotify instead. It's not the same thing, but no matter. It's a nice concerto, but typical of double or triple concertos in that I think it lacks focus -- or maybe I lacked focus. Either way I've added it to my want list too.
> 
> As for La Mer, I've never quite understood why this work gets more of the limelight than the Three Nocturnes, for me the more moving of the Debussy orchestral works.
> [Edit: Oh, now I remember. It's louder.]
> 
> *Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3*
> Esa-Pekka Salonen / Los Angeles Philharmonic
> 
> Salonen is another I wish could devote more time to composing, but he handles this complex intense work so wonderfully. The quiet section (what would be the third movement if this were a multi-movement piece) is chilling, like listening to spiders building webs inside your spinal chord. The finale seems to have some ties to Debussy only maybe even more magical! Lutoslawki should be on everyone's must have list, including mine.


Great selections! I have to agree with your assessment of double and triple concerti. Of the biggies I'm aware of (Beethoven, Brahms and Mendelssohn), neither of them seem to be the composers' best work. I think I prefer the Mendelssohn to the others, however,

And I also agree with your opinion on Debussy. La Mer is a good work, but I always thought it of less value than several of his other orchestral works. I'm probably in a minority here, but La Mer never quite came together for me.

Glad to hear Salonen has recorded Lutoslawski's 3rd symphony. It took me a while to understand (or perhaps it would be more accurate to say "feel" it), but it grows in attractiveness for me with each listening. I have the composer's recording; Salonen's will offer a good comparison.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Strauss* - Four Last Songs, performed by Mariss Jansons, the Symphony Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio and Anja Harteros.









After that, more Strauss lieder:


----------



## Albert7

Snowy snowy snowy here in SLC so time for a regular classical recording:









I really like Davis' light touch for this wonderful recording I'm encoding right now.


----------



## starthrower

PeterPowerPop said:


> Yep:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Map-III-Circles/dp/B00JRZJ91U


Not a CD, but thanks!


----------



## starthrower

From the Ravel Edition box. Debussy's Trois Nocturnes arranged for two pianos.










I didn't know these existed.


----------



## George O

pieces by Jenő Hubay (1858-1937) and his arrangements of Handel, Bach, Chopin, and Schumann

Jenő Hubay, violin, side one
Emil Telmanyi, violin, side two
plus piano accompaniment

mostly recordings from the 1930s
on Danacord (Denmark), from 1982

A short film clip of Hubay from 1937:


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Avitrano (1670-1756): Sonata a Quatro in A Major, Op.3, No.8

Christoph Timpe leading the Accademia per Musica


----------



## Mahlerian

A kind family member got me DG's Debussy set.

Debussy: Nocturnes, Premiere rhapsody, Jeux, La mer
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Today's Saturday Symphony:
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Well Weston, one act of inspiration deserves another. I'm going to listen to the piece you posted now.

Felix Mendelssohn Double Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra in D minor


----------



## Weston

*Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988* 
Sally Christian, piano










Entire set. This is a little more banging at times that I might have liked, but I still love Bach on a pointedly non-HIP piano (or synthesizer or kazoo, or even harpsichord sometimes).


----------



## bejart

Jiri Antonin Benda (1722-1795): Sinfonia No.7 in D Major

Christian Benda directing the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)

Preludes from op 23 and op 32

Sviatoslov Richter, piano

on Melodiya/Angel (Hollywood CA), from 1974
recorded 1971


----------



## GhenghisKhan




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Prazak Quartet & Zemlinsky Quartet : Felix Mendelssohn String octet E-flat major Op. 20


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "Teseo riconosciuto" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #2 (Stern/Columbia)
Casella - Paganiniana (Ormandy/Odyssey)*


----------



## opus55

*W.F. Bach*
Sinfonias
_Kammerorchester C.P.E. Bach|Harmut Hächen_

Got up nice and early in the morning - 11AM  Found this wonderful recording on Spotify. If you live in a winter climate like Chicago you must listen to invigorating music like this. I really wish they continue music programs in schools.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms - Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 - Rashkovskiy Ilya and the Ariel String Quartet


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in E Flat, KV 252

Holliger Wind Ensemble: Heinz Holliger and Louise Pellirin, oboes -- Radovan Vlatkovic and Alan Jones, horns -- Klaus Thunemann and Matthew Wilkie, bassoons


----------



## maestro267

The 2nd part of my "Year in Review" listening:

*Daugherty*: Philadelphia Stories
Colorado SO/Alsop

*Bernstein*: Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety"
Steuerman (piano)/Florida PO/Judd

_(interval)_

*Ginastera*: Piano Concerto No. 2
De Marinis (piano)/Slovak RSO/Malaval

*Penderecki*: Symphony No. 2
Nat. Polish RSO/Wit


----------



## LancsMan

*Falla: El amor brujo* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca








Ah some Spanish warmth to cheer me up on a cold day in Lancashire - not that we've had any snow in my corner of the county.

Pleasing performance as usual from Dutoit, well captured by Decca.


----------



## D Smith

Saturday Symphony listening: Stravinsky's Symphony in C conducted by the composer. Though Stravinsky is sometimes not thought to be the best interpreter of his own works, I don't find that the case here. The performance is lively, concise and engaging. The highlight of this disc is the Symphony of Psalms, performed as well as I've ever heard it. Recommended.


----------



## LancsMan

*Janacek: Sinfonietta - Taras Bulba - Concertino* Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Rafael Kubelik with Rudolf Firkunsy in the Concertino on DG








Exciting Janacek performances here, nicely barbaric. I must say I find Janacek one of the most consistently appealing composers in just about every type of work I've heard from him. Mind you I do like quirky.


----------



## Bruce

bejart said:


> Jiri Antonin Benda (1722-1795): Sinfonia No.7 in D Major
> 
> Christian Benda directing the Prague Chamber Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 59654


Benda was really a fine composer. I only recently discovered his work, and purchased this very disc, much to my enjoyment.


----------



## Bruce

A couple of chamber works are gracing my Saturday afternoon:

John Rose (Scottish, b. 1928) - String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17









One reviewer has opined that this work develops too slowly. I can agree it's a little long at almost a half hour, but I find it rather pleasant listening, if perhaps a bit repetitive in some places.

And Jay Greenberg (American, b. 1991) - String Quintet









This guy is amazing. I can only compare him to Mendelssohn for the sophistication of works written at such a young age. His 5th symphony and this quintet have been recorded, and are well worth the investment of time spent listening to them.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Piano Works, w. Lupu (rec.1993), Gavrilov (rec.1988), Richter (rec.1971 - '79).


----------



## SimonNZ

starthrower said:


> Not a CD, but thanks!


There is a physical cd of that:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCO+Live/RCO14001

playing now:










Telemann's Cantata "Zerschmettert die Götzen" - Shalev Ad-El, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Magister Pérotin*
Orlando Consort

Metronome


----------



## Haydn man

Listening the Symphony in C for the SS thread
Rattle brings a fresh feel to this performance and the although I am not overly familiar with this work it seems a very promising choice as a recommendation.
Glad to hear what others think


----------



## nightscape

Hausegger: Natursymphonie (Nature Symphony)


----------



## LancsMan

*Elgar: Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures* Jacqueline Du Pre & Dame Janet Baker with the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir John Barbirolli on EMI








Classic accounts (The Classic Accounts?) of these two works. The cello concerto is one of Elgar's greatest works. The Sea Pictures are not of the same calibre, but undoubtedly as performed here have considerable appeal. Janet Baker seems to bring a level of profundity and charm to almost anything she sings, and in this case both her efforts and Elgar's music elevates these songs considerably above the level that the poems themselves merit.


----------



## Oscarf

Sibelius Symphony #1, Leopold Stokowski conducting the National Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)

Concerto No. 3 in D minor, op 30

Jean-Philippe Collard
Orchestra of the Capitole de Toulouse / Michel Plasson

on EMI Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1983
originally released 1978


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Sine Nomine *

This isn't Prozac Palestrina; it's more like the Sistine Chapel after its restoration. Everything going on pops out; you have to stay engaged to catch it all.









*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

This is Ferenc Fricsay with the "Orchestre Philarmohique de Berlin" on Spotify, my first encounter with this conductor. It's well played, but so far it's overall on the slow side, which is throwing me off a little.


----------



## opus55

*Richard Strauss*
Die Frau ohne Schatten
_Rysanek | Ludwig | Hoffman | Thomas | Berry | Popp | Wunderlich
Wiener Staatsoper | Herbert von Karajan
Live Recording by Austrian Radio at the Vienna State Opera 11 June 1964_


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in E Flat, Ben 368

Janacek Quartet: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*

This is Ferenc Fricsay with the "Orchestre Philarmohique de Berlin" on Spotify. This has intensity but with a sense of freedom; it doesn't sound like your average Beethoven's 8th.


----------



## Guest

It's a pity that this piece isn't programmed more often--it's so powerful and beautiful. Unfortunately, this recording is out of print, so it's a bit pricey, but it is considered to be superior to the other two available recordings in both performance and sound quality.


----------



## LancsMan

*Rebecca Clarke: Piano Trio & Viola Sonata* Martin Roscoe and members of the Endellion Quartet on ASV








Rebecca Clarke was an English composer, who spent much of her life in America. These works date from 1921 and 1919 respectively. She's not a composer I am familiar with outside these two works. What we have here is rather impressive to my ear, and it seems a shame her composing career was so short (she didn't write much after 1930 but died in New York in 1979).


----------



## George O

LancsMan said:


> *Rebecca Clarke: Piano Trio & Viola Sonata* Martin Roscoe and members of the Endellion Quartet on ASV
> View attachment 59669
> 
> 
> Rebecca Clarke was an English composer, who spent much of her life in America. These works date from 1921 and 1919 respectively. She's not a composer I am familiar with outside these two works. What we have here is rather impressive to my ear, and it seems a shame her composing career was so short (she didn't write much after 1930 but died in New York in 1979).


I have a couple albums of hers and like them a lot.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Arthur Rubinstein - Brahms Piano Concerto No.1 [FULL]


----------



## Haydn man

A Christmas gift
Slow controlled tempo throughout but with great control and sense of a work building and developing. I prefer this to the previous recording I had by Karajan ( whom I normally love) My usual problem with a Bruckner is the time spent getting to where the music is going, but this performance is holding me in its grasp


----------



## Bruce

Ending my day with:

Leslie Bassett (American, b. 1923) - Sextet for Piano and Strings - Concord String Quartet w/ Gilbert Kalish (piano) and John Graham (viola)









Donald Erb (American, 1927 - 2008) - String Quartet No. 3 - Audubon Quartet









Glazunov - Symphony No. 2 in F# minor, Op. 16 - Fedoseyev - Moscow Radio SO









And finally, Atterberg - Symphony No. 6 in C minor, Op. 31 - Hirokami conducting the Norrköping SO









The sound on my recordings of the last two symphonies is not the greatest, but it's not bad, and these are delightful works to listen to.


----------



## pmsummer

IN NATALI DOMINI
_Medieval Christmas Songs_
*Niederaltaicher Scholaren*
Konrad Ruhland, director

Sony Classical


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in A Major, Op.12, No.6

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Handel
Messiah (Choruses)*
Nelson, Kirkby, Watkinson, Elliott, Thomas, Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood










*Stravinsky
Symphony in C, for orchestra in C major
Symphony of Psalms, for chorus & orchestra
Concerto in D, for string orchestra in D major ("Basel Concerto")*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan [DG, 1988]


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven*, _Piano Sonatas 28, 29, 30, 31, 32_ - *Maurizio Pollini*

I have been completely absorbing the late piano sonatas for the past two days. In awe of the music and of the pianist. They are equal footing with the late quartets in terms of genius and inspiration.










On another note, I'm very anxious for Pollini's upcoming complete cycle of Beethoven sonatas, I'll be first in line when it's released!!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Balthazar

Finghin Collins plays *Schumann's Kinderszenen*.

Paul Lewis plays *Schubert's Piano Sonata in A minor, D 784*.

Marco Armiliato conducts *La Traviata* live from the Met with Marina Rebeka, Stephen Costello, and Quinn Kelsey.


----------



## Celloissimo

Dvorak's tone poem "The Water Goblin" on CD along with the the Piano Concerto in G Minor. The ending made me nearly **** my pants.


----------



## starthrower

Recording from BBC Magazine CD.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Sharp Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## brotagonist

I just finished:









Beethoven Opp 132, 135
Amadeus Q

I am now hearing:









Stravinsky:

Symphony in C, Symphony in Three Movements (Davis/LSO)
Symphonies for Wind Instruments (de Waart/Netherlands Wind Ensemble)

I consistently _under-play_ (don't play often enough) Stravinsky. I am really enjoying these and will be engaged with them for the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Albert7

Just finished listening to discs 1 and 3 of this masterpiece. I never heard of the quartet before I came on TC so thanks to you guys!









Sound quality is great! for something in the 1960s and 1970s... ( note... slight sonic defect at 3:41 of track 1 of disc 1 which isn't an encoding error I've noticed...)


----------



## SimonNZ

Brian Current's Airline Icarus - cond. composer


----------



## JACE

Now listening to this new-to-me LP:










*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Berman, Leinsdorf, Chicago SO*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, 12 Variations on "Ah! Vous dirai-je, maman".
Finding it a bit hard to take seriously. Must clear "Twinkle, twinkle, little star" from my mind.
Despite all this, it's amazing music.


----------



## Pugg

*From the Bernstein box:
*

cd:19
1. *Beethoven*: Concerto for Violin & Orch. in D Major, Op. 61
2.* Bach*: Concerto in D minor for Two Violins & Orch., BWV 1043


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Keeping with Mozart, I'm listening to the K626 Reqiuem. It's so beautiful, even if it is unfinished.
(I particularly adore the Kyrie)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to one of my new cds. Mozart's Clarinet Concerto. The cd also contains his Oboe Concerto and Bassoon Concerto. So I'll list them here as I'll be listening to all three. They are all performed by Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Joining the Saturday Symphony by listening to this version of the Stravinsky Symphony in C:


----------



## JACE

Prompted by Florestan's purchase of Ferencsik's LvB symphony cycle:










*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6 "Pastoral" / Janos Ferencsik, Hungarian PO*


----------



## Josh




----------



## starthrower

Debussy-String Quartet by Orion on Delos Chamber Works


----------



## Dave Whitmore

The Bassoon Concerto is now my favourite piece of music by Mozart. Indescribably beautiful!


----------



## SimonNZ

Suk's String Quartet No.1 - Suk Quartet


----------



## nightscape

Pejacevic - Symphony in F Sharp Minor

I'm going through a stream of Ari Rasilainen's recordings at the moment.










Saygun - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to my new Beethoven cd, Sonatas 8, 14, 21, 23. With Wilhelm Kempff on the piano.


----------



## KenOC

Dave Whitmore said:


> The Bassoon Concerto is now my favourite piece of music by Mozart. Indescribably beautiful!


He wrote it at 18...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm really enjoying listening to Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. Piano played by Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## brotagonist

This caught my ear tonight:

Charles Ives Piano Sonata 1 (1,2,3,4,5)
René Eckhardt

Ives' two piano sonatas are based on church hymns (wikipedia). I would never have guessed  This is great  I'll have to save the 2nd for the morning.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

KenOC said:


> He wrote it at 18...


It's amazing how much incredible music he churned out for such a short life. Imagine if he'd lived into his 56's or 60's!


----------



## Haydn man

JACE said:


> Now listening to this new-to-me LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Berman, Leinsdorf, Chicago SO*


This is one of my favourite works and I would welcome your thoughts on this recording


----------



## Haydn man

I think this may be my favourite Dvorak symphony (well at least for today)
A great way to start the day and then some Schubert, as I decided to end the month with a listen to this set


----------



## Balthazar

SS: Charles Dutoit leads L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande in *Stravinsky's Symphony in C*.

Alfred Brendel plays *Schubert's Piano Sonata in B flat, D 960*.

Julia Fischer plays *Khachaturian's Violin Concerto in D minor* with Yakov Kreizberg leading the Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Badinerie

More coincidence that anything else....of all the performances I have or have heard, for me, this is the one. A prized LP.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Thanks for the impressions, SimonNZ. I would definitely recommend the following two albums of sacred music by Telemann:

















Both records are hip, and employ a crisp, sparkling orchestral sound and have very good soloists, imo.

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in A Major for Oboe d'amore, Strings & B.c. (Thomas Indermühle; English Chamber Orchestra).









This 3 CD edition of Telemann concertos has some great interpretations, imo - also highly recommended.


----------



## tdc

Stravinsky - _Symphony in C_

Sir Georg Solti conducting










I like this but I think I prefer the interpretation with Ansermet conducting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Symphony in C - Cleveland Orchestra, cond. composer

edit: plus six and a half minutes of the composer rehearsing the work with the CBC orchestra:






edit: the same work conducted by Ernest Ansermet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Found this one on the shelf. 2 discs, listening to the second one particularly for the études, and not particularly for the Suite Bergamasque. I'll be listening to for the first time Debussy's Images (oubliées) from 1894.


----------



## jim prideaux

Lydia Mordokovitch (who unfortunately passed away this year) performing the Kabalevsky violin concerto with the SNO conducted by Neeme Jarvi-one of my discoveries of the year and a great recorded sound (again!) from Chandos


----------



## schigolch




----------



## PetrB

*Lucas Foss: Symphony No.2 -- 'Symphony of Chorales' (1958)*

*Lucas Foss ~ Symphony No.2 -- 'Symphony of Chorales' (1958)*

...again, triggered by yet another 'greatest symphonies' thread, that with the qualification of 'within the last 100 years.

the composer conducts the Boston Symphony, a taped broadcast live performance from 1958, the year the work was completed.






Then I will follow through to his wonderful, lovely yet ominous and dark rather 'narrative' piece featuring brass quintet as a sort of ripieno / soloist ensemble, finished and premiered in 1981:
_*Night Music for John Lennon (Prelude, Fugue and Chorale). In Memory of December 8, 1980*_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Found this one on the shelf. 2 discs, listening to the second one particularly for the études, and not particularly for the Suite Bergamasque. I'll be listening to for the first time Debussy's Images (oubliées) from 1894.


I'd think you may also want to hear Mitsuko Uchida's stunning performance of the Debussy _Études_...


----------



## Pugg

Now on Television:

*Puccini : La Boheme.*

Muzikale leiding: Renato Palumbo
Regie: Benedict Andrews
Decor: Johannes Schütz
Kostuums: Victoria Behr
Licht: Jon Clark

Koor: Koor van De Nationale Opera
Koor: Met medewerking van kinderkoor De Kickers van Muziekschool Waterland Instudering Lorenzo Papolo

Rodolfo: Atalla Ayan
Schaunard: Thomas Oliemans
Benoit/Alcindoro: Matteo Peirone
Mimi : Grazia Doronzio
Marcello: Massimo Cavalletti
Colline: Gianluca Buratto
Musetta: Joyce El Khoury
Parpignol: Morschi Franz
Sergente dei Doganieri: Peter Arink
Un Doganiere: Harry Teeuwen
Un venditore ambulante: Richard Prada

Orkest

Nederlands Philharmonisch Orkest | Nederlands


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Francis Dhomont- Je te salue, vieil océan! and Novars.

Christophe Bertrand- Aus for viola, soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, and piano.


----------



## Weston

Josh said:


>


Mehta was huge when I was a kid and that was back in the late Pleistocene. I don't hear as much about him these days, yet he is still active. Amazing!



nightscape said:


> Pejacevic - Symphony in F Sharp Minor
> 
> I'm going through a stream of Ari Rasilainen's recordings at the moment.


I have this one because I loved the cover. I find her two works really enjoyable. Unfortunately that's all I remember about them. It's a shame so much good music gets relegated to the also-ran bin simply for not being the most scandalous innovative thing since pizza and beer.


----------



## starthrower

NMC Songbook A project celebrating the label's 20 birthday.
Features over a hundred contemporary songs by dozens of
living composers.


----------



## George O

Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934)

Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, op 85

"Cockaigne" (In London Town), op 40

Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op 47

Heinrich Schiff, cello
Dresden State Orchestra / Neville Mariner

on Philips (The Netherlands), from 1982


----------



## Weston

This morning I'll try to train myself to stop pronouncing Bach like "Bahck" with a hard "k" since now all the US classical radio hosts are using the name as an opportunity clear phlegm on the air.
*
Bach: Cantata No. 140, "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme," BWV 140 *
Joshua Rifkin / The Bachkhkhkkhhhh Ensemble










This CD is nearly an antique. It's nice but I find the prominent bassoon presence in the famous Choral - Zion hort die Wacht a little plodding. I should probably look for a more flowing version. The Bach cantatas are scarcely explored territory for me in spite of listening to Bach for nearly five decades.

*Bachkhkhkkhhh: English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807*
Wolfgang Rubsam, piano










This performer stays out of the way. I appreciate that a lot.

*Bachchchkhkhkhk(ptewy)khkhkhkhhh: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067*
Jean-François Paillard / Jean-François Paillard Chamber Orchestra (oddly enough).










I always love the Badineries from these orchestral suites.


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin
Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

One of the deepest of American 20th century symphonies.

Definitely NOT populist, thank the Lord.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Concerto a 4 in G Major, Op.5, No.6

Giorgio Sasso leading the Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## Ingélou

*Corelli - 12 Violin Sonatas, Op 5 - Andrew Manze: 
**the opalescence of beauty... *


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Suppe - Overture to "The Light Cavalry" (Paray/Mercury)
Dvorak - Rondo for Cello & Orchestra (Gendron/Philips)
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G (Hollander/RCA)
Martinu - Symphony #6 (Neumann/ProArte)*


----------



## Albert7

Trying out a rare gem later on this afternoon. Never heard a Vivaldi opera before so this will be new to me:









Any tips on listening to this?


----------



## SilverSurfer

Almost 3h of piano solo +- voice, covering more than 40 years of Carles Santos (Vinaròs, 1940-):






("Explicit" just because of its cover, he is another of the Spanish provocative genius)


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Turangalila-symphonie
Michael Beroff, Jeanne Loriod, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Previn


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt* and *Scriabin*
*Ivo Pogorelich*


----------



## Weston

SilverSurfer said:


> Almost 3h of piano solo +- voice, covering more than 40 years of Carles Santos (Vinaròs, 1940-):
> 
> ("Explicit" just because of its cover, he is another of the Spanish provocative genius)


I didn't know we could link to Spotify files. Cool! (But yes that cover may be NSFTC. Thanks for the warning.) I'm afraid the music does very little for me at the moment.


----------



## JACE

Haydn man said:


> This is one of my favourite works and I would welcome your thoughts on this recording


Well, after one listen, I'm impressed. It's a reading that seems to focus on the poetry as much as the drama, much like Berman's recording of Tchaikovsky's First PC with HvK.

I've got to listen a few more times, but I expect that this will end up being among my favorite recordings of Brahms' First PC -- even if it doesn't edge out Serkin/Szell/Cleveland at the very top of the heap.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to this recording in entirety but mostly to listen to the Symphony No. 3. Leevi Madetoja is, in my opinion, a neglected Finnish composer. He was a student of Sibelius but has his own distinct style. Definitely in the late romantic style with touches of French influence here and there. The melodies, however, are very Finnish building on what Sibelius had brought to Finnish music. Madetoja never quite reaches the grandeur of Sibelius but is still worth listening to because many of his ideas are very melodic and fun.










Kevin


----------



## Albert7

Continuing the HJ Lim piano sonata cycle (iTunes version) with sonata 16 onwards.









Getting better quality... however not the best cycle. I am really waiting for this to come out on iTunes next year.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Weston said:


> I didn't know we could link to Spotify files. Cool! (But yes that cover may be NSFTC. Thanks for the warning.) I'm afraid the music does very little for me at the moment.


Thanks for the interest, Weston, you are not forced to like it, obviously; his music, after a period in the USA in the 70s, was called by Tom Johnson "romantic minimalism", but has also flashes of " fireworks" and flamenco because he is from Valencia (Fallas)/Spain.


----------



## JACE

Still in a Beethoven frame of mind:










*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7 / Carlos Kleiber, Vienna PO*

It may be heresy to say so, but I only _like_ this recording. I don't love it. What sounds forceful and driven to most sounds a bit _over-driven_ to me. It's as if Kleiber is gripping these works by the throat. I think this approach works better in the Fifth than in the Seventh.

As ever, YMMV.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Still in a Beethoven frame of mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7 / Kleiber, Vienna PO*
> 
> It may be heresy to say so, but I only _like_ this recording. I don't love it. What sounds forceful and driven to most sounds a bit _over-driven_ to me. It's as if Kleiber is gripping these works by the throat. I think this approach works better in the Fifth than in the Seventh.
> 
> As ever, YMMV.


Well in that case, I'll see you at the stake. You want to be burned first or second? I'm lukewarm to Carlos Kleiber.
I think folks are listening to the wrong Kleiber-it should be Erich Kleiber, not so much Carlos.


----------



## jim prideaux

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to this recording in entirety but mostly to listen to the Symphony No. 3. Leevi Madetoja is, in my opinion, a neglected Finnish composer. He was a student of Sibelius but has his own distinct style. Definitely in the late romantic style with touches of French influence here and there. The melodies, however, are very Finnish building on what Sibelius had brought to Finnish music. Madetoja never quite reaches the grandeur of Sibelius but is still worth listening to because many of his ideas are very melodic and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


strange coincidence-ten minutes before reading this post by the redoubtable Mr Pearson I was waving the Sakari Madetoja CD at my son and extolling the virtues of minor Scandanavian composers!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for a Bernstein binge, beginning with this:










Choc-a-bloc with the essential Bernstein swank and swagger with the exception of the music for On The Waterfront, which contains some of his most luscious scoring for strings - I'm sure Korngold would have approved.


----------



## DavidA

Wagner / Liszt Tannhauser Overture Bolet. 

Quite incredible!


----------



## omega

*Muczynski*
_Flute Duet_*
_Three Préludes_
_Flute Sonata_
Alexandra Hawlet | *Jean-Pierre Rampal








(there is a poster who has talked a lot about this for a few days... I want to know what it really is)
*Mennin*
_Symphony n°7 "Variation-Symphony"_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra | Gerard Schwarz








*Schuman, William*
_Symphony n°8_
New York Philharmonic | Leonard Bernstein


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SilverSurfer said:


> Almost 3h of piano solo +- voice, covering more than 40 years of Carles Santos (Vinaròs, 1940-):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ("Explicit" just because of its cover, he is another of the Spanish provocative genius)


Something tells me the music is no good with covers like these.


----------



## scratchgolf

Ferdinand Ries
Symphony No.5 and No.8
My two favorite of his symphonies. The 3rd and 4th movements of his 5th symphony are fantastic.


----------



## SilverSurfer

SilverSurfer said:


> Thanks for the interest, Weston, you are not forced to like it, obviously; his music, after a period in the USA in the 70s, was called by Tom Johnson "romantic minimalism", but has also flashes of " fireworks" and flamenco because he is from Valencia (Fallas)/Spain.


Let me just add, and then I quit, that the title of the box means "Good things come from below", and that I would suggest trying first/only/never more, nr. 13, which comes from the Lp " Unexpected disturbance" and, as he cries at the end, explains "This is the story that I will never be able to forget, a sad love story, of a love that never, never will be able to end".


----------



## SilverSurfer

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Something tells me the music is no good with covers like these.


Who is that "Something"?


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Now listening to this new-to-me LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Berman, Leinsdorf, Chicago SO*


I just ordered the Japanese CD version (Also includes Beethoven's 8th Sonata), and I'll post my thoughts when I listen to it. I'm pretty sure that I'll like it!


----------



## brotagonist

Ives 2nd Piano Sonata "Concord" (1,2,3,4)
Lubimov

Ives Three Quarter-Tone Pieces (1,2,3)
Aimard

Fascinating music by an American great.


----------



## JACE

More LvB:










*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8 / Karajan, Berlin PO*


----------



## Jeff W

*Gym update*

Actually, two days worth of updates.









Yesterday was Beethoven's 4th and 5th Symphonies with Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music.









Today, Beethoven again. Symphonies No. 3 & 5 this time. Same conductor and orchestra as above.

I'm getting closer to being able to run the 'Beat Beethoven 5K Run' that the Schenectady Symphony Orchestra put on every year. The goal is to be able to do the 5k run in under the time it takes to play Beethoven's Symphony No. 5! They use a concert recording that clocks in at ~32 minutes.


----------



## bejart

Georg Matthias Monn (1717-1750): Cello Concerto in G Minor

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt -- Rainer Zipperling, cello


----------



## maestro267

Part 3 of my Year in Review:

*Szymanowski*: Symphony No. 3 (Song of the Night)
London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra/Gergiev

In May, I found a disc featuring a compilation arrangement of Pictures, each movement orchestrated by a different composer. It got me fascinated and wanting to seek out the complete versions of these arrangements. Really amazing to hear what others besides the warhorse Ravel do to the same music. For example, in the Catacombs, a few composers have added percussion to Ravel's heavy brass. Bass drum rolls and tam-tam strikes and the like. Really adds to the depth and drama of that piece.

*Mussorgsky (orch. Wood)*: Pictures at an Exhibition
London PO/Braithwaite

_(interval)_

*Penderecki*: Piano Concerto (Resurrection)
Douglas (piano)/Warsaw PO/Wit

*Howells*: Hymnus Paradisi
Harper (soprano), Tear (tenor)
Bach Choir, Choir of King's College
New Philharmonia Orchestra/Willcocks


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to Mozart's Piano Concerto No 20. One of my new cds. Performed by St petersburg's New Philharmony and conducted by Alexander Titov.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

My favorite performance of these great works.

For those who only know Trevor Pinnock from his conducting, you are in for a treat if you ever hear him play the harpsichord; one of the greats!


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> Ives 2nd Piano Sonata "Concord" (1,2,3,4)
> Lubimov
> 
> *Fascinating music by an American great.*


Woo-hoo. I second that motion! :cheers:

Here's my favorite version:










This is Marc-André Hamelin's FIRST recording of the "Concord," released on New World Records. (He has since recorded it a second time for Hyperion.)


----------



## JACE

More Bax:










*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 6 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic*
First listen.


----------



## brotagonist

@/+JACE I'll have to look for that one later 

But, after having heard Ives' Ich Grolle Nicht, sung by the great Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, I am back to beginning to familiarize myself with Schumann's Scenes from Goethe's Faust (Abbado/BPO). Interesting is that both Schumann and Mahler set the second part of Faust-Schumann in the third part of this work, Mahler in the second part of his Eighth.









Now, I'm curious. I'm going to have to listen to these parts back-to-back one day


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Balthazar said:


> Finghin Collins plays *Schumann's Kinderszenen*.


I love Collins' Schumann, Balthazar, and I hope you did too!



albertfallickwang said:


> Just finished listening to discs 1 and 3 of this masterpiece. I never heard of the quartet before I came on TC so thanks to you guys!
> 
> View attachment 59687
> 
> 
> Sound quality is great! for something in the 1960s and 1970s... ( note... slight sonic defect at 3:41 of track 1 of disc 1 which isn't an encoding error I've noticed...)


This is a great account of the Beethoven string quartets, Albert, and the late 1960s analogue recordings are pretty good too. Is the work on Disc 1 Op 18/1? The LP containing Op 18/1 and 2 is the only one I never got my hands on (back in the days before the internet).


----------



## Celloissimo

Faurè, Après un rêve with Mischa Maisky. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> *Ives Three Quarter-Tone Pieces (1,2,3)*
> Aimard
> 
> Fascinating music by an American great.


I've been eying (or perhaps earing) these with interest on Spotify. It's nice to have a little text explanation along with it. I wondered how it's managed with two piano players. They could always pull the two pianos facing each other and have the player stretch between them a la Keith Emerson.

Really interesting voice leading either way. These links bear repeating.


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto Isaac Stern










I obviously didn't buy this set for the concerto, but I figured I'd listen to it at least once.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Ravel* (1937) and *Hindemith* (1963) death days.

View attachment 59715


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> *Mehta was huge *when I was a kid and that was back in the late Pleistocene. I don't hear as much about him these days, yet he is still active. Amazing!....


Yes he was. I saw/heard LAPO/Mehta in 1974. Sometimes I think the NYPO stint hurt his career. The magic, the exciting interps, gone.:tiphat:


----------



## maestro267

JACE said:


> *Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 6 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic*
> First listen.


Wonderful choice! Bax's is one of the finest British symphony cycles, and the Sixth is his masterpiece, imo. The finale's epilogue is so mysteriously scored, it's amazing!


----------



## Vaneyes

666















View attachment 59716


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Cool! I've got to get back to my Bax set, now that the Beethoven violin concerto is over with. Phew!

Darn! Somebody always slips another post in between there!


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Komm, Geist des Herrn" - Ludger Remy, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne* Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra with Jill Gomez conducted by Vernon Handley on EMI








Excellent performance, with plenty of charm. I should imagine plenty of appeal to the classical listening beginner in these songs.


----------



## Balthazar

TurnaboutVox said:


> I love Collins' Schumann, Balthazar, and I hope you did too!


Yes, it's great stuff. I hope he completes the series - it seems to be awfully slow in coming out.

Settling into Sunday with the Tallis Scholars singing *Ockeghem's Missa Au travail suis*.

Rinaldo Alessandrini plays a selection of *Baroque Chaconnes and Passacaglias* on harpsichord, with a couple pieces by Ligeti and Alessandrini himself thrown in to keep you on your toes.

David McVicar's bold production of *Handel's Giulio Cesare* from Glyndebourne with Sarah Connolly, Danielle de Niese, Christophe Dumaux, Patricia Bardon, Angelika Kirchschlager - outstanding.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Berman play Rachmaninov:










Corelli Variations; Six Moments Musicaux; Selected Preludes


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Weston said:


> This morning I'll try to train myself to stop pronouncing Bach like "Bahck" with a hard "k" since now all the US classical radio hosts are using the name as an opportunity clear phlegm on the air.
> *
> Bach: Cantata No. 140, "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme," BWV 140 *
> Joshua Rifkin / The Bachkhkhkkhhhh Ensemble


A Ukrainian friend of mine gets very upset if I don't do this with the first letter of Khachaturian.


----------



## Vasks

maestro267 said:


> Bax's Sixth is his masterpiece, imo. The finale's epilogue is so mysteriously scored, it's amazing!


You get no argument from me on that opinion.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Bach: St. Matthew Passion by McCreesh. I really like the scaled back approach. Excellent soloists.


----------



## LancsMan

*French Ballet Music of the 1920s* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon on Chandos








These two short two ballet pieces were jointly composed by ten French composers (L'Eventail de Jeanne) and members of Les Six (Les Maries de la Tour Eiffel).

Quite spectacular recordings from a sonic standpoint, and the players seem to be enjoying themselves. The only problem (for me) is that I'm somewhat lukewarm about the music which is (and was intended to be) pretty inconsequential. In fact the only music that hits me as having some depth is a March Funebre in Les Maries de la Tour Eiffel - which was written by a non French man - Aurthur Honegger.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Live recording with Fricsay conducting. I'm halfway through. I find myself continually saying, "I don't like this because -- ooh, what did just do?"


----------



## nightscape

Furtwangler - Symphony No. 2 (Barenboim/Chicago)


----------



## BillT

I asked about favorite quartets for the Beethoven cycle and bought this:


----------



## fjf

Schubert tonight


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad and I just got back from grocery shopping and library and plan to spend the rest of the afternoon watching this masterwork:
















$3 he found in the library sale I think 1-2 years ago. Good bargain disc.

I plan to finish listening to the HJ Lim Beethoven sonata cycle tommorrow before my job interview.

I also own a copy of the audio on a Naxos recording. Should be awesome.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SilverSurfer said:


> Who is that "Something"?


Not who, but what, hehe. Just don't see the purpose in putting pornographic details on classical album covers.


----------



## pianississimo

tomorrow's playlist. I like chamber music on mondays (for no particular reason)
I'd particularly recommend Alexander Kniazev - fantastic Russian cellist, not well known outside his own country but up there with the best.

Brahms: Clarinet Trio In A Minor, Op. 114, Julian Milkis, Alexander Kniazev, Valery Afanassiev
Tchaikovsky songs, Semion Skigin, Nina Rautio, soprano	
Mozart, Sonata For Violin & Harpsichord In F, K 13, Gérard Poulet, Blandine Verlet
Mozart: Sonata For Violin & Harpsichord In C, K 14 , Gérard Poulet, Blandine Verlet
Debussy. Violin Sonata in G minor, L.140 , Tamsin Waley-Cohen & Huw Watkins 
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor, P.110, Tamsin Waley-Cohen & Huw Watkins 
Sibelius, Five Pieces for Violin & Piano, Op. 81, Tamsin Waley-Cohen & Huw Watkins 
Elgar, Violin Sonata in E Minor, Op. 82, Tamsin Waley-Cohen & Huw Watkins 
Rachmaninov. Sonate In G minor, Op.19 , Leonard Elschenbroich And Alexei Grynyuk 
Shostakovich.Viola Sonata Op.147(arr. D. Shafran for cello) , Leonard Elschenbroich And Alexei Grynyuk
Rachmaninov. Vocalise Op.34 No.14 (arr. L. Rose), Leonard Elschenbroich And Alexei Grynyuk


----------



## Albert7

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> Live recording with Fricsay conducting. I'm halfway through. I find myself continually saying, "I don't like this because -- ooh, what did just do?"
> 
> View attachment 59722


I just got a copy of this album too!


----------



## LancsMan

*Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel* Gorchakova, Leiferkus, Kirov Opera and Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev on Philips








Live recording of this Prokofiev opera. Excellent performance and recording of an interesting work - but not an opera I love. (Mind you I like it rather more than I do The Love for Three Oranges).


----------



## brotagonist

albertfallickwang said:


> My stepdad and I just got back from grocery shopping and library and plan to spend the rest of the afternoon watching this masterwork:
> 
> View attachment 59728
> 
> View attachment 59732


If the shoe fits


----------



## George O

Josef Suk (1874-1935)

Fantasy in G Minor for Violin and Orchestra, op 24

Ballad for Violin and Piano, op 36

Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, op 17

Josef Suk, violin (grandson of composer, 1929-2011)
Jan Panenka, piano
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Carl Ancerl

on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1966


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> My stepdad and I just got back from grocery shopping and library and plan to spend the rest of the afternoon watching this masterwork:
> 
> View attachment 59728
> 
> View attachment 59732
> 
> 
> $3 he found in the library sale I think 1-2 years ago. Good bargain disc.
> 
> I plan to finish listening to the HJ Lim Beethoven sonata cycle tommorrow before my job interview.
> 
> I also own a copy of the audio on a Naxos recording. Should be awesome.


Nice performance! Loving the gods sporting sunglasses... oh yeah.


----------



## Guest

Saw another new name to me on TC: Kurtag.

Listening to complete string quartet works performed by the Athena quartet. (Courtesy of Spotify). I'm immediately impressed. Reminds me a little of Webern, in its austere beauty, the succinctness, the directness.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Friscay conducting.


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Campagnoli (1751-1827): String Quartet No.2 in B Flat

Ensemble Symposium: Igor Cantarelli and Gian Andrea Guerra, violins -- Simone Laghi, viola -- Gregorio Buti, cello


----------



## Bruce

My day is filled with piano music, eclectically chosen, thusly:

*George Perle* - Ballade - Richard Goode
*Bach *- Partita No. 4 in D, BWV 828, Orion Weiss
*Ravel *- Sonatine - Robert Casadesus
*Chopin *- Mazurka in C# minor, Op. 50, No. 3 - Moravec
*Chopin *- Nocturne No. 17 in B, Op. 62, No. 1 - Moravec
*Mozart *- Piano Sonata No. 10 in C, K.330 - Noriko Ogawa
*Scriabin *- Piano Sonata No. 4 in F#, Op. 30 - Hamelin
*Sessions *- Piano Sonata No. 3 - Helps


----------



## ArtMusic

These traditional staging in a grand style under Levine and big stars are simply wonderful, which is how all opera staging should be so as not to distract the plot and music. The magic of opera!


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> My stepdad and I just got back from grocery shopping and library and plan to spend the rest of the afternoon watching this masterwork:
> 
> View attachment 59728
> 
> View attachment 59732
> 
> 
> $3 he found in the library sale I think 1-2 years ago. Good bargain disc.
> 
> I plan to finish listening to the HJ Lim Beethoven sonata cycle tommorrow before my job interview.
> 
> I also own a copy of the audio on a Naxos recording. Should be awesome.


Awesome and I think that I will rip this to mp4 now  Worth it on my iPod touch.


----------



## JJkul

Just finishing K 40, Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Major.


Today also included Apollo et Hyacinthus, which was quite lovely.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

gog said:


> Saw another new name to me on TC: Kurtag.
> 
> Listening to complete string quartet works performed by the Athena quartet. (Courtesy of Spotify). I'm immediately impressed. Reminds me a little of Webern, in its austere beauty, the succinctness, the directness.


I will do the same tomorrow, Gog. I do know some Kurtag, but not yet his works for string quartet.

Today and yesterday's listening:

*Haydn
String Quartets:
No. 38 in E flat major, Op. 33 no. 2 "Joke"
No. 40 in B flat major, Op. 33 no. 4
No. 37 in B minor, Op. 33 no. 1*
London Haydn Quartet [Hyperion, 2013]

A Christmas present, and a wonderfully satisfying one too. This is disc 1 of 2. (I've listened to this a few times over the last couple of days, as with the Birtwistle quartets).










*Onslow
String Quartets
No.28 in E flat major, Op.54
No.29 in D minor, Op.55
No.30 in C minor, Op.56*
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2010]

Another recent, and very fine, acquisition. I've seen it written that if 'Haydn had lived longer, he'd have gone on to write string quartets like this' but actually Onslow did (!) and I think they're finely crafted and inventive works.










*Harrison Birtwistle
Complete String Quartets
String Quartet: The Tree of Strings* (2007) 
(inspired by a poem by (the Gaelic poet) Sorley MacLean)
*9 Movements for String Quartet* (1991-6)
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2012]

Another Christmas present, and a fine follow-up to our (son + me) trip to hear the Arditti Quartet in November. Spare, dissonant, gritty and splendid music. When did I learn to take music like this in my stride, and to like it? Within my time on TC, that's for sure.










*Hummel
Three String Quartets, Op. 30
No. 1 in C major, Op. 30/1
No. 2 in G major, Op. 30/2
No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 30/3*
Delme String Quartet [Hyperion, 1992]

I'd been led to expect a bit more of these: they're actually a bit humdrum. There are some nice thematic ideas, though, especially in Op. 30/1 in which Hummel is said to have been showing Ludwig what he could do with the medium. I think that Hummel wasn't all that serious about composing for the string quartet and I'd not even put these in the same class as the Onslow quartets above. Still, pleasant enough - another recent acquisition.


----------



## starthrower

Ernst Krenek-Cantata For Wartime


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor (The London Haydn Quartet).









The F minor is probably my favourite in this set, although I love all 6 quartets. The London Haydn Quartet do a great job here, imo - especially in the final fugue, they play slowly and let the entire detail and atmosphere of the movement unravel very effectively. I've been thinking of going for their Op. 17 - anyone own it? Impressions?


----------



## opus55

*Leoš Janáček*
Jenůfa
_Karita Mattila | Anja Silja | Jorma Silvasti | Jerry Hadley | Eva Randová
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden | Bernard Haitink_


----------



## Albert7

Watching the DVD portion of this release with my stepdad:









Go Garanca Go!
Go Daniels Go!


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Lollapalooza. Like the title says. Brash, loud, and vulgar, just the thing I want right now. From a critic: "...a bankable but aesthetically bankrupt formula." Love that kinda talk!


----------



## JACE

Prompted by another thread, I'm now listening to this (via Spotify):










*Beethoven: String Quartet, Opp. 132 & 135 / Quatuor Talich*

Beautiful.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.96 in D Major

Adam Fischer directing the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

A little nightcap of:

*Mendelssohn *- Symphony No. 4 in A, Op. 90 - Blomstedt and the San Fran SO
*Mendelssohn *- Organ Sonata No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 65, No. 4 - Murray (organ)
*Mendelssohn *- Songs without Words, Book II, Op. 30 - Luba Edlina (piano)
*Skalkottas *- Octet - the Melos Ensemble

I ought to have some good dreams with these on my mind.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to Rachmaninoff's Symphony No 2, conducted by Jahni Mardjani. Another of my new cds.


----------



## JACE

Sampling a bit of this music before I go to bed:










*Bach: The Goldberg Variations / Rosalyn Tureck*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Alban Berg Quartett
*

String Quartet *No. 18* in A, K.464
String Quartet *No. 19 *in C, K.465 'Dissonance'


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Starting my evening quiet time with this recording of Glinka's Overtures and Dances. I think this disc may be hard to find because I had trouble even finding a picture of it. It's by the USSR Symphony and the Bolshoi Orchestra with Evgeni Svetlanov conducting and is put out by the Regis label. It was previously released on the former Melodiya label. For those interested it contains the following:

Ruslan & Lyudmila (overture, Chernamor's March)
Ivan Susanin (overture)
Waltz-Fantasia
Spanish Overture No. 1
Spanish Overture No. 2
Prince Kholmsky (overture & 4 Entr'actes)
Premiere Polka in B flat major










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

JACE said:


> Sampling a bit of this music before I go to bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bach: The Goldberg Variations / Rosalyn Tureck*


Wow - you own this? I've never been able to find a physical copy of her one (poorly reviewed) recording of the work on harpsichord. How do you rate it?


----------



## SimonNZ

Lukas Foss' Thirteen Ways Of Looking At A Blackbird - cond. composer


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to these yet again today:















Schumann Scenes from Goethe's Faust (Abbado/BPO)
Stravinsky Symphony in C, Symphony in 3 Movements (Davis/LSO)
Stravinsky Symphonies for Wind Instruments (Netherlands Wind Ensemble)

The Schumann work is very, very catchy! It is so lyrical and singable! Quite a contrast to Mahler's more solemn and spiritual setting of the same material. The Stravinsky Symphonies are relatively new to me, too, even though I have had them for about 1½ years. I'm going to give these yet another go before I put them away  I want to feel like I really have gotten to know them.


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> Thirteen Ways Of Looking At A Blackbird


What!? Only XIII ways? :lol:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to Rimsky's Scheherazade. Yep, another new cd!


----------



## SimonNZ

Ives' Symphony No.4 - Michael Tilson Thomas, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Beethoven.
Quintets for wind *


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart & Beethoven.
> Quintets for wind *


Love Lupu.............


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> Love Lupu.............


Me to, specially the Beethoven concerto's for piano. 
The recording are so direct , you can hear the little hammers fall on the stings of the piano.


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Sebastian BACH* (1685 - 1750): _St Matthew Passion (BWV 244)_

La Petite Bande
Dir: Sigiswald Kuijken
rec: April 5 - 9, 2009, Leuven, Predikherenkerk
Challenge Classics - CC72357 (3 CDs) (© 2010) (2.37'40")

Gerline Sämann _, Marie Kuijken [II], soprano; Petra Noskaiová , Patrizia Hardt [II], contralto; Christoph Genz  (Evangelist), Bernhard Hunziker [II], tenor; Jan Vander Crabben  (Jesus), Marcus Niedermeyr [II], bass; Emilie De Voght (soprano in ripieno, Ancilla I & II, Uxor Pilati), soprano; Nicolas Achten (Judas, Pontifex [Kaiphas], Pontifex I), Olivier Berten (Petrus, Pilatus, Pontifex II), bass









I'm generally quite enthusiastic about this performance of my favorite work of my favorite composer. Kuijken's is an intimate and understated approach rather than one emphasizing the drama of the piece the way most others do and that took some getting used to. After a while, I came to genuinely love the feeling of somber reverence projected here. I have a few quibbles here and there about balance and sound but this recording is really gorgeous in most respects._


----------



## Il_Penseroso

21 Lieder

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau with Gerald Moore (Piano)

1988 digitally remastered...


----------



## opus55

*Pietro Mascagni*
Cavalleria Rusticana
_Agnes Baltsa | Plácido Domingo
Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Philharmonia Orchestra | Giuseppe Sinopoli_

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Violin Sonatas, K.304, 306, 378, 379
_Itzhak Perlman | Daniel Barenboim_

It's important that I stay up late tonight to make a point that I don't go to work tomorrow.


----------



## PetrB

Andolink said:


> *Johann Sebastian BACH* (1685 - 1750): _St Matthew Passion (BWV 244)_
> 
> La Petite Bande
> Dir: Sigiswald Kuijken
> rec: April 5 - 9, 2009, Leuven, Predikherenkerk
> Challenge Classics - CC72357 (3 CDs) (© 2010) (2.37'40")
> 
> Gerline Sämann _, Marie Kuijken [II], soprano; Petra Noskaiová , Patrizia Hardt [II], contralto; Christoph Genz  (Evangelist), Bernhard Hunziker [II], tenor; Jan Vander Crabben  (Jesus), Marcus Niedermeyr [II], bass; Emilie De Voght (soprano in ripieno, Ancilla I & II, Uxor Pilati), soprano; Nicolas Achten (Judas, Pontifex [Kaiphas], Pontifex I), Olivier Berten (Petrus, Pilatus, Pontifex II), bass
> 
> View attachment 59749
> 
> 
> I'm generally quite enthusiastic about this performance of my favorite work of my favorite composer. Kuijken's is an intimate and understated approach rather than one emphasizing the drama of the piece the way most others do and that took some getting used to. After a while, I came to genuinely love the feeling of somber reverence projected here. I have a few quibbles here and there about balance and sound but this recording is really gorgeous is most respects._


_

I've found the few things I've heard with Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande to be awesome, as you say, not "knock you over the head with a hammer awesome" - but seriously deep music making of the first water._


----------



## PetrB

This archival 'definitive' go-to and still amazingly fine recording of 
Ravel ~ _Piano Concerto in D_.
Samson François, piano
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
André Cluytens
Studio recording, Paris, 1-3.VII.1959

The whole, overall, is pretty stunning.


----------



## tdc

Orchestral Set 2










Dohnanyi's Ives Symphony 4 on this recording is my favorite.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Tancredi.*
*Podles/Jo*/Olsen/Spagnoli/di Micco/ Lendi.
Zedda conducting

A jewel in Rossini's crown


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Nina C. Young: Memento Mori


----------



## SimonNZ

Zemlinsky's String Quartet No.3 - Schoenberg Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Still catching up from yesterday:

*
Delius 
Sea Drift, for baritone, chorus & orchestra, RT ii/3 
Songs of Farewell, for double chorus & orchestra, RT ii/9
Songs of Sunset, for mezzo-soprano, baritone, chorus & orchestra, RT ii/5*
Sally Burgess, Bryn Terfel; Richard Hickox / Bournemouth SO and choirs

I love listening to Delius's glorious and evocative _endless chromatic descents into further chromatic descents_. The 'Songs of Sunset' are so evocative even to the point of synaesthetic experience, that it _is _uncannily_ like watching a continuously repeating film of a pink candle melting_. 

Seriously, this is great music, folks.


----------



## Bas

Johannes Brahms - Symphony no. 2
By The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Ricardo Chailly [dir.], on Decca


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein* "The Decca Years " 1953
*Beethoven* symphony no 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A relaxing evening with.....










Stockhausen: Etude Concrete 
Stockhausen: Nr. 5 Zeitmasse
Boulez: Les Marteau sans Maitre (conducted by Robert Craft)
Stockhausen: Klavierstuck XI (David Tudor, piano)

Borrowed this from the library....so now I guess the fact I ripped this along with a few more CDs from there to my computer ensures that the library is being supported and will continue to get more modern music CDs, as I slowly boost their popularity and number of times they are being borrowed AND the library can exist in peace knowing that people like me now have free access whenever I want to what they have to offer.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Salonen's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Guest

Listening to some concertos by Franz Joseph Haydn this morning:








Piano Concerto In D, Hob XVIII-11
Marc-André Hamelin, piano
Bernard Labadie: Les Violons Du Roy
_It took me a long time to find a recording of this that I really enjoyed. My first copy was a disc by Emmanuel Ax and listening to I did not see why the piece was one of Pappa Haydn's most popular. Then I tried the HIP approach but harpsichord concertos rather annoy me. Finally Mr. Hamelin showed me the way. _








Trumpet Concerto in E flat, H. 7e/1
Tine Thing Helseth, trumpet
Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
_I love this disc and listen to it often!_








Concerto for Oboe in C, Hob VIIg:C1
Paul Goodwin, oboe
Trevor Pinnock. The Engllish Concert
_Giving this a listen for the first time._


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 10 in E Major (Preludio); No. 11 in A minor; No. 12 in C-Sharp minor; No. 13 in A minor; No. 14 in F minor (Michele Campanella).


----------



## csacks

Riccardo Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester playing Beethoven´s 7th, 8th and Egmont.
So far so good. Egmont is strong and powerful, as I think it should be played.
Lets see in 7th, another good space to display energy.


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto a quatro a chiesa in C Major, Op.2, No.7

Concerto Koln


----------



## Guest

Now a couple concertos by Sergei Prokofiev:








Violin Concerto No. 1 in D, Op. 19
Arabella Steinbacher, violin
Vasily Petrenko, Russian National Orchestra
_I have two sets of Prokofiev's violin concertos. An older recording by Gil Shaham with Previn and the LSO which I thought was fabulous until I got this one which has the benefit of newer sound and a beautiful soloist - two things that always seem to bias me._








Concerto No.1 in D-flat major, op.10
Lise de La Salle, piano
Lawrence Foster, Gulbenkian Orchestra


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I listened to Jeux from this as well this morning, along with the score. I think it is quickly becoming one of my favourite orchestral works by Debussy!


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh, director

Archiv


----------



## Vasks

_Twelve-tone orchestral Copland on LP_

*Connotations & Inscape (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Wow - you own this? I've never been able to find a physical copy of her one (poorly reviewed) recording of the work on harpsichord. How do you rate it?


I only got it this weekend, so it's too early for me to say. I've only had a chance to listen to one of the four sides. But I enjoyed what I heard. I love Tureck's WTC, so I figured I couldn't go wrong with her Goldberg Variations.

Is this a rare LP? I found it at a local record shop in the bargain bin.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## JACE

I'm still grooving to Beethoven. I've been comparing Fifths:









*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 / Jochum, LSO*









*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 / HvK, BPO*

These two readings are very, very different.

Jochum's Beethoven is very humanistic, very personal. The music may be fiery and dramatic, but there's also a palpable soulfulness and warmth.

As others have said, Karajan's Beethoven is an elegant machine, a Rolls Royce engine. There's an uncanny unanimity to the sound, resulting in music with incredible thrust and power.

I think both recordings are tremendous.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683 - 1764)

Orchestral Suites: Acante et Céphise & Les Fêtes d'Hébé

Orchestra of the 18th Century
Conductor: Frans Brüggen









Impressive period rendition of the orchestral suites based on the opera 'Acante et Céphise' and the opéra-ballet 'Les Fêtes d'Hébé'.

The  ouverture of Acante et Céphise starts quietly and then changes into cannon-like percussive explosions. Quite startling reminiscent of Haydn 'Surprise' symphony or a Jean-Fery Rebel piece from Les Elements.

The suite is filled with airy and dance movements, finishing off with two absolutely beautiful menuets.

Les Fêtes d'Hébé opera suite complements the first suite with similar baroque golden dances.

Some pieces of Les Fêtes d'Hébé are so tender and lovely that it feels like Rameau is pouring his heart out to us.

The cherry on the pie of this suite is the fantastic  Tambourin en rondeau  ! .... It quickly became a favourite dance piece for my 3 year old - got it on repeat for ages!

I really need to listen to his operas proper and enjoy all the voices of this Baroque master.

Simply marvellous!


----------



## Orfeo

*Latvian Classics**
Day I*

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphonies nos. IV(*), VI(**), & VII(***).
Symphonic Poem "Rainbow" (*).
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra & "Dzintars" Women's Choir/Vassily Sinaisky.* 
-The Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra/Arvids Jansons.**
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra/L. Vigners.***

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphonies nos. I, IV, & V.
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra/L. Vigners (no. I)/Edgars Tons (no. IV).
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Aleksander Vilumanis (no. V).

*Peteris Barisons*
Symphony no. II in E-flat major (1939).
-The Latvian Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Edgars Tons.

*Janis Medins*
Symphonic poem "The Blue Mountain."
Symphonic sketches "Imanta" & "Raven's Mill."
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Imanta Resnis.


----------



## Andolink

*Silvius Leopold Weiss*: Various works for lute
Konrad Junghänel, lute









*Luca Francesconi*: _Cobalt Scarlet_ (for large orchestra) & _Rest_ (for cello and orchestra)
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della Rai/Roberto Abbado


----------



## Guest

Rolling into the afternoon with some chamber works by Antonín Dvořák:








Serenade for Winds in D minor Op. 44
Christopher Warren-Green
Philharmonia Orchestra








Piano Quintet 2 in A, Op. 81
Piers Lane, piano
Goldner String Quartet








Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky" Op. 90 (B166)
Isabelle Faust, violin
Alexander Melnikov, piano
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello


----------



## Albert7

Woot last round of listening of the complete Beethoven sonatas for HJ Lim. So happy!

Also found the proper cover that reflects my iTunes downloading. Her Pathique (sp?) is incredibly good and that was the highlight so far. Just a few tracks left to listen to:









Overall I judge her playing to be pretty good although inconsistent. She isn't mature enough to capture the depth like a Pollini or Gilels but this is still a worthy effort for a good spin on the iPod classic .


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Tosca.*
*Price/ Di Stefano /Taddei *.
*Herbert von Karajan *conducting this _stunning_ recording.:tiphat:


----------



## SilverSurfer

Andolink said:


> *Luca Francesconi*: _Cobalt Scarlet_ (for large orchestra) & _Rest_ (for cello and orchestra)
> Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della Rai/Roberto Abbado
> 
> View attachment 59786


Great Cd IMO, being Cobalt a great exemple of an "easy" and succesful contemporary work, as there are at least 4 performances available from different orchestras and conductors and in different countries.


----------



## Bas

In a Haydn mood:


----------



## omega

*Bax*
_Tintagel_
Osmo Vänskä | London Philharmonic Orchestra








*Sibelius*
_Violin Concerto_
Osmo Vänskä | Lahti Symphony Orchestra | Leonidas Kavakos








_________________________

*Bernstein*
_Chisester Psalms_
_Symphony n°1 "Jeremiah"_
Leonard Bernstein | Israel Philharmonic Orchestra | Wiener Jeunesse-Chor | Christina Ludwig







*Absolutely wonderful!!!*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lalo Symphony Espanol

I heard the Rhondo on the radio and was compelled to hear it all. Am partway into first movement. Seems like a violin concerto, but called a symphony. Not sure the difference, but I like it. May have to purchase a copy.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48 (Fedoseyev)


----------



## Albert7

Finally done with all this a few seconds ago. Two hours before my job interview!



albertfallickwang said:


> Woot last round of listening of the complete Beethoven sonatas for HJ Lim. So happy!
> 
> Also found the proper cover that reflects my iTunes downloading. Her Pathique (sp?) is incredibly good and that was the highlight so far. Just a few tracks left to listen to:
> 
> View attachment 59790
> 
> 
> Overall I judge her playing to be pretty good although inconsistent. She isn't mature enough to capture the depth like a Pollini or Gilels but this is still a worthy effort for a good spin on the iPod classic .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been listening to one of my Christmas Presents today - a collection of *Cello Concerti & Works performed by Natalie Clein, the BBC Scottish Orchestra and Andrew Manze*. I have listened to this disc four times from start to finish and these may be my favourite recordings of Saint-Saens' Cello oeuvre.

Natalie Clein sounds phenomenal and completely natural within the music, combining technique and emotion superbly. The Orchestra sound equally fantastic and all are beautifully recorded. If I had to define how I like Saint-Saens to sound, this would be one of my reference points.


----------



## brianvds

Off the beaten track: Vangelis - _Soil Festivities_. In my always humble opinion, by far his best album ever. But will probably instantly turn me into a TC pariah...


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Cambini* (1825) death day.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

The Nutcracker (1989) Bolsoi Ballet & Orchestra [FULL] .






I have a stinking cold and I feel like crap! So I'll make this a day for comfort music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: El Salon Mexico, Billy the Kid Suite, Quiet City, Our Town Suite, etc.
New Philharmonia Orchestra, London symphony Orchestra, cond Copland


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Kurtág - Complete Works For String Quartet

Arioso "Hommage à Walter Levin 85" (2009)

Moments musicaux (6) for String Quartet, Op. 44 (2005)

Hommage à Jacob Obrecht (2004-2005)

Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28 (1988-1989)

Aus der Ferne V (1999)

Quartet for Strings, Op. 13 "Hommage à Mihály András" (1977-1978)

Quartet for Strings, Op. 1 (1959)

Hommage à Mihály András, Op. 13 "12 Microludes for String Quartet" (1977)

Aus der Ferne III (1991)

Arioso "Hommage à Walter Levin 85" (2009)*
(Arioso is played twice, once with metal and once with wooden mutes)
Athena Quartet [NEOS, 2011]



> I have known György Kurtág's (b.1926) music for about three decades now, and my admiration has only increased. Almost alone among his contemporaries, Kurtág has mined the vein opened up by the Second Viennese School in their middle, free-atonal period. This is a world of ambiguity, allusion, illusion, expressive extremes, and profound concision. And so, I have to ask, why doesn't Kurtág sound like a generic knockoff of Webern? By all rights he should.
> 
> I think there are a couple of answers. One is simply that he has an absolutely immaculate ear. Every single note and gesture sounds deeply heard, and essential to whatever is the musical argument of the moment, no matter how fleeting. His little piece in honor of the 16th-century master Obrecht (2004-05) is a case in point, featuring skittering, glassy texture, a Bartókian counterpoint that rises to a true and yet gentle intensity, and finally a reference to the source itself, all done so seamlessly as to never sound like easy pastiche.
> 
> The other reason is that Kurtág does certain things consistently that are different from Webern and the Schoenberg of the microscopic op. 19 piano pieces. He's far more willing to use extended ostinati that arrest time, and he's more open to extended lyrical utterance-the opening Arioso (2009) has a subtitle, "in Alban Berg's manner," and one definitely hears the connection. The sense of the fantastic is constantly in play, and it's no coincidence that one of Kurtág's other favorite composers is Schumann. That influence helps to explain the moments that leap out (almost inappropriately) and just as quickly subside, and the deep emotionalism of so much of this music, despite its perfect surface. And no composer is able to make the fragment more meaningful, suggesting vast musical spaces just behind the gate of the sounds we hear in the Kurtágian moment.
> 
> The 1959 string quartet comes closest to the Webernian model, though Kurtág's personality is already strongly asserting itself. Of the other sets, I find the 6 Moments musicaux (2005) to be some of the most imaginative and rewarding, but each piece is full of subtle, unnerving charms (the one in memoriam Andreae Szervánszky (1988-89) is the longest, with corresponding shortest fragments). The Arioso is performed at the beginning and end, first with wooden and then with metallic mutes, showing how a subtle change of color can make a world of difference. Both of the Aus der Ferne pieces ("From Afar," 1991 and 1999) are haunting essays on harmonies floating above a lonely pizzicato cello.
> 
> These pieces go down easy, as there's so much color and variety from one to another. But they probably are best served by listening to just one at a time, with suitable silent gestation in between, they're so information- and expression-rich. Four of the eight are recorded premieres, so it supersedes the competition on repertoire. The performances by the Athena Quartet (Saskia Viersen and Margherita Biederbick, violin; Miriam Götting, viola; Kathrin Bogensberger, cello) are out of this world, as is the recorded sound. This is a strong Want List contender early in the season.
> 
> FANFARE: Robert Carl


Another way of putting this, as TC member gog had it yesterday, is that these sound like the love-child of Webern and Bartok, which sounds about right to me. But what a love-child! This is now on my must have (soon) list.










*Dvorák: Cello Concertos 
Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Cello Concerto in A major, B 10*
Steven Isserlis; Daniel Harding, Mahler Chamber Orchestra [Hyperion, 2012]

Mrs. Vox's new disc for Christmas, chosen by yours truly. The B minor concerto is very intimate and brought off superbly here. The early work is rather less distinctive, but an interesting coupling nonetheless.


----------



## maestro267

Final evening of my Year in Review listening sessions:

*Grofé*: Niagara Falls Suite
Bournemouth SO/Stromberg

*Tishchenko*: Violin Concerto No. 2
Stadler (violin)/Leningrad PO/Sinaisky

This was my surprise discovery of the year. I'd never heard of Tishchenko until I saw this disc in a shop. I took a gamble in buying it, and it really paid off. Great to discover some off-the-beaten-track Soviet music, outside the usual Shostakovich and Prokofiev. It's a remarkable piece, in four movements and lasting over 50 minutes. The long cadenza that links the 2nd and 3rd movements is extraordinary!

_(interval)_

*Bliss*: Checkmate (complete)
Royal Scottish Nat. Orch./Lloyd-Jones


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Finally done with all this a few seconds ago. *Two hours before my job interview!*


Good luck! .......


----------



## JACE

Now:








_*Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven*_
Piano Sonatas Nos. 21, 23, 24, 26


----------



## SimonNZ

brianvds said:


> Off the beaten track: Vangelis - _Soil Festivities_. In my always humble opinion, by far his best album ever. But will probably instantly turn me into a TC pariah...


I love Soil Festivities, especially the long piece that makes up the entirety of side one.

Not sure I would have filed it under "classical", though...


----------



## clara s

Aram Khachaturian, Masquerade Suite
Neeme Järvi
Scottish National Orchestra

Waltz, Nocturne, Mazurka, Romance, Galop...

pure pleasure


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven*_
> Piano Sonatas Nos. 21, 23, 24, 26


R. Serkin + Beethoven = Classical Music Bliss.

(Note: Either Mozart or Brahms may be substituted into this equation)


----------



## opus55

*Alexandre Pierre Boëly*
Trio in C Major, Op.5 No.2
_Quatuor Mosaïques_










*Johannes Brahms*
Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, Op.15
_Maurizio Pollini
Wiener Philharmoniker | Karl Böhm_


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

hpowders said:


> R. Serkin + Beethoven = Classical Music Bliss.
> 
> (Note: Either Mozart or Brahms may be substituted into this equation)


Serkin + Beethoven = Brahms?

Serkin = Brahms - Beethoven?


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> R. Serkin + Beethoven = Classical Music Bliss.
> 
> (Note: Either Mozart or Brahms may be substituted into this equation)


hp, your classical music arithmetic is unimpeachable.


----------



## JACE

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Serkin + Beethoven = Brahms?


You're confusing the X and the Y variables.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Images, Printemps
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

JACE said:


> You're confusing the X and the Y variables.


Yeah, that usually happens to me. Being confused about things.


----------



## SimonNZ

JACE said:


> I only got it this weekend, so it's too early for me to say. I've only had a chance to listen to one of the four sides. But I enjoyed what I heard. I love Tureck's WTC, so I figured I couldn't go wrong with her Goldberg Variations.
> 
> Is this a rare LP? I found it at a local record shop in the bargain bin.


The bach-cantatas site lists seven Tureck recordings of the Goldbergs - though I suspect at least one of those of being non-authorized posthumous archive-plundering that has been retro-fitted into the chronology (I do wish they'd separate those out - it gives a false impression of the historical record). That's her only one on harpsichord, and its by far the least famous or familiar. I'm not sure if its rare as in collectible, more like rare as in possibly only pressed once. Anyway: good score, even if it turns out to be a little...whatever.

There's some interesting discussion here about the merits of that recording:

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/NonVocal/Klavier-Goldberg-Tureck-Brad.htm


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Brockes Passion - Rene Jacobs, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Although I have a great version of this symphony on cd, I find I still keep returning to this performance.

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Proms 2012)


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

That's fine. Another piece to listen to!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> hp, your classical music arithmetic is unimpeachable.


My formula is pithy and to the point.

My most intellectual post of the set of 9857. Very proud of that.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> You're confusing the X and the Y variables.


But Y would you say that? It's pithy with no XS.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Queen of the Nerds said:


> That's fine. Another piece to listen to!


That's another. Fine piece to listen to!


----------



## Haydn man

Another Christmas gift 
Listening to the Brahms tonight, what a majestic performance and typical Brahms themes very reminiscent of the violin concerto to me


----------



## csacks

Listening to Ferenc Fricsay and the RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin, playing Bartok´s Divertimento for Strings Sz 113.
To be honest, Bartok has been a nice surprise from this set. 
Unfortunately, I bought the second set, during this weekend, and itunes mixed it with the first, so I had to stop its downloading, otherwise, Bartok´s concerti would be mixed with Dvorak´s symphonies. Don't know why, itunes considered both set as a single unit, and I am talking about 2 sets with 16 discs each one!!. 
I wrote to apple to ask for support yesterday. Still waiting for their answer.


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> There's some interesting discussion here about the merits of that recording:
> 
> http://www.bach-cantatas.com/NonVocal/Klavier-Goldberg-Tureck-Brad.htm


Ha, ha. Those reviewers knock Tureck around pretty good.

It did surprise me a bit that she recorded the Goldbergs with a harpsichord -- since I'd only known her to be a pianist. But I don't know if I'm enough of a harpsichord expert to recognize the fact that Tureck plays the harpsichord as if it were a piano.

I suppose I could compare Tureck's Goldbergs with Igor Kipnis' (pictured below). His is the only other version of the Goldbergs I own that's performed on a harpsichord. Since Kipnis is a harpsichord specialist (unlike Tureck), maybe I'll be able to hear differences. ...Who knows? ...Either way, I'll report back after I've had some time to give the LPs a fair listening.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> R. Serkin + Beethoven = Classical Music Bliss.
> 
> (Note: Either Mozart or Brahms may be substituted into this equation)


hpowders you are awarded

the Euclid, Descartes and Fibonacci prizes

for your TC linear equation with multiple variables hahaha


----------



## LancsMan

*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess* Willard White, Cynthia Haymon, Damon Evans, The Glyndebourne Chorus and The London Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI








An enjoyable performance of Gershwin's opera.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphony 1, w. CSO/Sir Georg (Prom 43, 1978).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Arabella Steinbacher - Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto


----------



## Albert7

Back from the U of U interview so plugging into Beethoven Symphonies 1 and 2 transcribed by Lizst as played marvelously by the great Cyprien Katsaris.









I am using the iTunes version of this box set. A must have.


----------



## Balthazar

Boulez conducts *Boulez: Sur Incises, Messagesquisse, Anthèmes 2*.

I listened to the Carnegie Hall recital of *Daniil Trifonov* from earlier this month -- an extraordinary performance. The second half of the program consisted of Liszt's *Transcendental Etudes* in their entirety. That's crazy. The last time this feat was attempted at Carnegie Hall was by Lazar Berman in 1976, and before that by Jorge Bolet in 1967. And Trifonov is 23. He warmed up with a Bach transcription and *Beethoven's final piano concerto, Op. 111*. This concert has firmly placed him at the very top of my list of the best pianists of his generation -- both the Beethoven and Liszt were among the best I've heard. I look forward to hearing a lot more great music from him.


----------



## George O

20th Century Choral Music

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992): Cinq Rechants

Francois Poulenc (1899-1963): Un Soir de Neige
words: Paul Éluard (1895-1952)

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974): Deux Poèmes

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): 6 Chansons
words: Rainer Maria Rilke (1875-1926)

Marc de Ranse (1881-1951): Il court, il court, le furet

Florent Schmitt (1875-1958): A Contre-voix

Silvia Bass, soprano (Messiaen)
Chamber Chorus of the Liszt Ferenc Academy of Music / Istvan Parkai

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1977


----------



## elgar's ghost

Showtime...


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphony 2, w. Cleveland O./Szell (rec.1957).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Arabella Steinbacher : Beethoven Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders you are awarded
> 
> the Euclid, Descartes and Fibonacci prizes
> 
> for your TC linear equation with multiple variables hahaha


I would have done some integral calculus, but I have to take the level of whom I'm posting to into consideration.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Ha, ha. Those reviewers knock Tureck around pretty good.
> 
> It did surprise me a bit that she recorded the Goldbergs with a harpsichord -- since I'd only known her to be a pianist. But I don't know if I'm enough of a harpsichord expert to recognize the fact that Tureck plays the harpsichord as if it were a piano.
> 
> I suppose I could compare Tureck's Goldbergs with Igor Kipnis' (pictured below). His is the only other version of the Goldbergs I own that's performed on a harpsichord. Since Kipnis is a harpsichord specialist (unlike Tureck), maybe I'll be able to hear differences. ...Who knows? ...Either way, I'll report back after I've had some time to give the LPs a fair listening.


I listened to her WTC Book One for like three seconds before I had to turn it off. Maybe at one time her interpretations were revered, but her playing sounds sadly old-fashioned to these ears.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Visitatio Sepulchri by James MacMillan. I heard this on the radio many years ago. I have wanted to hear it again, but it wasn't then available easily anywhere. Now I remembered the piece and found it on youtube.


----------



## PetrB

*Witold Lutoslawsky ~ Piano Concerto*

Witold Lutoslawsky ~ Piano Concerto


----------



## Bas

Gabriel Fauré - Cello Sonata No. 2, Berceusse op. 16, Romance op. 69, Élégie op. 24, Sicilienne op. 78, Papillon op. 77
By Steven Isserlis [cello], Pascal Devoyon [piano], on Hyperion









The elegie is such a profound piece of music, so eloquent and moving.

Italian Baroque Cello Music "La nascita del Violincello" (Vitali, Gebrielli, Jacchini)
By Bruno Cocset [cello], Les Basses Réunies, on agOgique









Tremendous sound, mind-calming music.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to the "horniest" (j/k folks) album I own from iTunes right now. Balsom is one awesome trumpeter (also female which is unusual).


----------



## pmsummer

TE DEUM
_Te Deum / Silouans Song / Magnificat / Berliner Messe_
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste, conductor

ECM New Series


----------



## dgee

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to the "horniest" (j/k folks) album I own from iTunes right now. Balsom is one awesome trumpeter (also female which is unusual).
> 
> View attachment 59825


Just quietly, although Balsom is terrific, I reckon Tine Thing Helseth is even better!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> I listened to her WTC Book One for like three seconds before I had to turn it off. Maybe at one time her interpretations were revered, but her playing sounds sadly old-fashioned to these ears.


Yeah, her interpretations are definitely *not* HIP. But that doesn't bother me. Her Well-Tempered Clavier is not HIP either -- but, to my ears, it's transcendent and beautiful.

BTW: I'm open to HIP performances too. For me, as long as it "works musically," it works musically.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> I listened to her WTC Book One for like three seconds before I had to turn it off. Maybe at one time her interpretations were revered, but her playing sounds sadly old-fashioned to these ears.


I wouldn't diss Tureck too much. She was Gould's only influence apparently . And Gould as we all know is the amongst the gods of piano playing  LOL.


----------



## JACE

Now playing Schubert's lovely Quintet, D.956 as performed by Yo-Yo Ma & the Cleveland Quartet:


----------



## KenOC

I have two traversals of the WTC by Tureck, both on piano. Listened to the 1976 one the other day and found her playing quite absorbing.

It seems strange to read that a pianist's playing of music written almost 300 years ago is "old fashioned"!


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> I have two traversals of the WTC by Tureck, both on piano. Listened to the 1976 one the other day and found her playing quite absorbing.


I didn't realize that Tureck had made two recordings of the WTC.

I have the DG release from the early-50's. Very mediocre sound quality. But *sublime* music.


----------



## hpowders

albertfallickwang said:


> I wouldn't diss Tureck too much. She was Gould's only influence apparently . And Gould as we all know is the amongst the gods of piano playing  LOL.


If Gould is amongst the gods of piano playing, then I've just become an atheist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*

I know; it's the Helsinki cycle. But it was only $2 used.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Yeah, her interpretations are definitely *not* HIP. But that doesn't bother me. Her Well-Tempered Clavier is not HIP either -- but, to my ears, it's transcendent and beautiful.
> 
> BTW: I'm open to HIP performances too. For me, as long as it "works musically," it works musically.


Sounds like you could use a hip operation.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> I have two traversals of the WTC by Tureck, both on piano. Listened to the 1976 one the other day and found her playing quite absorbing.
> 
> It seems strange to read that a pianist's playing of music written almost 300 years ago is "old fashioned"!


Listen to Trevor Pinnock or Igor Kipnis for a more "enlightened" unromantic approach.

Tureck plays in a somewhat romantic way which is "unstylish" to the period. It's the old-fashioned way of playing Bach.

I prefer not to listen to it.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now playing Schubert's lovely Quintet, D.956 as performed by Yo-Yo Ma & the Cleveland Quartet:


I miss the Cleveland Quartet. Always liked them.


----------



## KenOC

JACE said:


> I didn't realize that Tureck had made two recordings of the WTC.
> 
> I have the DG release from the early-50's. Very mediocre sound quality. But *sublime* music.


Yes, I did a quick comparo of the 1953 vs 1976. The readings are pretty similar, at least on the few tracks I checked. But the sound in the 1976 is far, far better -- no hiss, and in stereo.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann's "Warum" *from the *Fantasiestücke, Op. 12/3*, performed by *Claude Frank* who passed away on Saturday at 89.


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Piano Concerto in C Major, Op.32

Karl Kemper directing the Slovak Philharmonic Bratislava -- James McChesney, piano


----------



## opus55

*Tchaikovsky*
Symphony No. 2
_New Philharmonia Orchestra | Claudio Abbado_

*Debussy*
Petite Suite
_Orchestre de Chambre de Paris | Thomas Zehetmair_


----------



## Balthazar

Christian Thielemann leads the Staatskapelle Dresden in today's concert performance of *Kálmán's The Gipsy Princess* with *Anna Netrebko* and *Juan Diego Flórez*. (Apologies for the cheesy promo photo.)


----------



## D Smith

More composer of the month listening: Some Italian songs by Schubert performed beautifully by Bartoli and Schiff and an excellent interpretation of Moments Musicaux by Jeremy Menuhin.


----------



## Andolink

*Helmut Lachenmann*: _Concertini_ (2005)
Ensemble Modern/Brad Lubman


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boccherini: String Quartets 
Quartet for Strings in G minor, Op. 32 no 5/G 205
Quartet for Strings in G major, Op. 44 no 4/G 223 "La Tiranna"
Quartet for Strings in A major, Op. 8 no 6/G 170 
Quartet for Strings in E minor, Op. 33 no 5/G 211
Quartet for Strings in A major, Op. 26 no 4/G 198*
Apponyi Quartett [Ars Musici, 2010]

Written between 1769 and 1792, this is a pretty decent selection of Boccherini's string quartets. Played with rustic vigour by HIP ensemble the Apponyi Quartet. Can it be that my lost musicassette of the Haydn Op 77 quartets was by this outfit - I have a vague memory of the vigorous and exciting style. (I recorded it off BBC Radio 3 many aeons ago so I have no way of checking. But I see they've done a fair bit of Haydn in their career, so maybe.)


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound. Gergiev's interpretation is a bit less venomous than Mravinsky's (whose isn't?), but it's still quite intense in all the right places.


----------



## Alfacharger

I'll start 2015 a little early with Herrmann's song cycle "The Fantasticks". April raises my blood sugar by 50 points 










Followed by the Bax 3rd.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto on one of my cds, with Hans Lang on the piano.


----------



## brotagonist

By way of 'liking' every post from today, I acknowledge having seen and taken note of each of the albums 









Britten Cello Suites 1-3
Queyras

I keep wanting to call them sonatas, that is how strongly they remind me of Bach's Sonatas and Partitas! I think the first one starts out with a Bach theme. I had long enjoyed Timothy Hugh's recording on Hyperion, until it bronzed. That was back in the '90s, so it is too long to make a comparison, but my ear has seasoned with the years. This is marvellous.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

brotagonist said:


> By way of 'liking' every post from today, I acknowledge having seen and taken note of each of the albums
> 
> View attachment 59835
> 
> 
> Britten Cello Suites 1-3
> Queyras
> 
> I keep wanting to call them sonatas, that is how strongly they remind me of Bach's Sonatas and Partitas! I think the first one starts out with a Bach theme. I had long enjoyed Timothy Hugh's recording on Hyperion, until it bronzed. That was back in the '90s, so it is too long to make a comparison, but my ear has seasoned with the years. This is marvellous.


And by liking your post I am acknowledging that i have seen your comment and I approve of this message.


----------



## tdc

Piano Sonata #30 Op. 109










I know this isn't the highest rated set of Beethoven Sonatas out there, but I find Ashkenazy's playing quite good on these.


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
Symphony No. 4 in B flat, Op.60
Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op.55
_Orchestra of The 18th Century | Frans Brüggen_

Enjoying this set so far; it does not have over-driven feel. It has the energy and tempo that is well controlled and balanced. Has potential to be my favorite.


----------



## Albert7

Continuing my exploration of Baroque opera with my stepdad by listening to the first disc of Vivaldi's Bajazet...









The DVD was very full of illumination of how to sing Baroque opera.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvořák Symphony No 9 "New World" Celibidache, Münchner Philharmoniker, 1991


----------



## opus55

*Smetana*
Má vlast
_Gewandhausorchester Leipzig | Václav Neumann_


----------



## Albert7

Taking a short break from Vivaldi to hear this delightful holiday gem:









Glad that Fleming didn't try to over decorate the Xmas songs.


----------



## Weston

Strictly last century tonight.
*
Berg: Lulu Suite*
Mario Venzago / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Geraldine McGreevy, sonic attack on your district










This seems odd to me because the opening section, Rondo: Andante and Hymn, seems scored almost intimately for a chamber orchestra, then the 2nd section, Ostinato: Allegro, comes blasting in like a full on Mahler-sized orchestra. What is going on here? Does it have something to do with the opera being unfinished or am I just imagining this effect? (Actually it's kind of cool if it's intentional.) The soprano here could surely set off car alarms around the neighborhood.

*
Henry Cowell: Trio in Nine Short Movements, for violin, cello & piano, HC 941*
Trio Phoenix










My brain expects this to go in different directions than it expects. It's a wonderfully quirky effect.

**Schoenberg: Suite for 2 Clarinets, Bass Clarinet, Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano, Op. 29*
Pierre Boulez / Ensemble InterContemporain










Yes, the Schoenberg whom I until recently disliked, is now partially on my thoroughly enjoy list. The trouble had not been serialism or anything of the kind. I think it was an overblown romanticism that was putting me off. Some of these suite sections have been coming up on random play at work, and they're pretty distracting when you're trying to solve complex yet boring and tedious problems. But I enjoyed being distracted this way. The instruments seem to be having a dialog just barely beyond my grasp. It could also be the unusual ensemble instrumentation that is drawing me in. Being highly rhythmic is also helpful.

I may rank this as the favorite Schoenberg work I've heard so far, just barely inching ahead of the piano concerto though I will need to spend a couple more listens on the latter work.

[Edit: The third movement (for this is closer to a septet symphony than to a suite) sounds at times like nothing I've ever heard before. I don't know how one could even imagine hearing such a thing! I want to put this one movement on continuous loop for an hour or so.]

***This is the high point of the evening and perhaps of the month. Six of five stars.


----------



## Pugg

Leonard Bernstein

*Dvorák*: Symphony No.9 in E minor, Op.95 "From the New World"


----------



## Albert7

Pugg said:


> Leonard Bernstein
> 
> *Dvorák*: Symphony No.9 in E minor, Op.95 "From the New World"


Seeing this box set pop up and up again and again makes me want to procure it. Added it to my iTunes wishlist .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms Piano concerto N° 2 (Barenboim - Celibidache)


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakis' Tetras - Arditti Quartet










Richard Strauss' Alpine Symphony - Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> **Schoenberg: Suite for 2 Clarinets, Bass Clarinet, Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano, Op. 29*
> 
> ***This is the high point of the evening and perhaps of the month. Six of five stars.


"
While I am more familiar with Atherton/London Sinfonietta, I agree :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

Charles Rosen:

DISC 10
Chopin/Rosenthal: Minute Waltz in Thirds

Strauss/Godowski: Wine, Women and Song

Mendelssohn/Rachmaninoff: Scherzo from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"

Schubert/Liszt: Soirée de Vienne No. 6

Strauss/Tausig: You Only Live Once ("Man lebt nur einmal")

Kreisler/Rachmaninoff: Liebesleid

Bizet/Rachmaninoff: Minuet from "L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1"

Strauss/Rosenthal: Carnaval de Vienne


----------



## SimonNZ

following Weston and brotagonist:

Schoenberg's Suite Op.29 - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## aleazk

Francis *Dhomont* - _Je te salue, vieil océan!_

I have been listening to this piece these last days and it really blow my mind.

Some program notes I found:

_"Ancient ocean, O great celibate… tell me then whether the Prince of Darkness resides in you. … for I will rejoice in the knowledge that Hell lies so near to Man." - "Song I," The Songs of Maldoror (Les chants de Maldoror) (1869), Lautréamont (1846-70).

The ocean referred to here is the one evoked by Lautréamont in his fantastic imprecations in The Songs of Maldoror - selected excerpts are read by Marc-Henri Boisse -, an extreme and Satanic universe still attached to Romanticism yet foretelling surrealist poetry. These storms, these breaking waves, this undertow, these hurricanes have little to do with reality - this is a metaphorical ocean, a maritime archetype, whose sound material was obtained either through the treatment of acoustic sounds or synthesis, except for a few rare initial field recordings._

What struck me was, at the purely musical level, the usual masterful manipulations of the material and the sounds, and the interaction of these sounds with the recorded voice, but also how this interaction actually gives a very intense imaginery in the sense of the program notes.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 50 in C Major; Symphony No. 64 in A Major, 'Tempora Mutantur' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).









No. 50: Weil makes this symphony blaze. Doesn't seem to be one of the more known Haydn symphonies, but I've found it excellent, especially on this recording.


----------



## ArtMusic

One of the earliest period instrument recording of Monterverdi's three operas. Very lavish stage production but the performance now easily surpassed by other HIP versions. Loved the staging though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Was listening to this throughout the afternoon.


----------



## Jos

Mozart Clarinet concerto
Gervase de Peyer, clarinet
London symphony orchestra, Peter Maag

Decca, 1960


----------



## dgee

Having a big Mozart jag ATM - maybe a result of playing a whole lot of "seasonal" and movie music concerts and then having to return to what, for me, is "ur" music:









However, I also greatly enjoyed some Philippe Manoury (a resspected IRCAMer) - opera with electronics within a highly traditional aesthetic:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Bulgarian National Choir
Sofia National Opera Orchestra
Atanas Margaritov


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Aida.*
*Maestro Karaja*n leads a all star cast.

*Freni/ Baltsa/ Carreras /Cappuccilli / van Dam* and others


----------



## Guest

Listening to two versions of *Les Préludes, S 97 by Franz Liszt* to decide which I like better:








Sir George Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra








Zubin Mehta
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Edit: Solti was a bit more exciting in performance. The recording had more background noise but also more clarity.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh man Tetras is one of the most beautiful string quartet works I've ever heard! I could listen to it on repeat forever......

Sorry for the huge size of the second pic btw


----------



## MagneticGhost

In between heavy Lutoslawski listening, light Myaskovsky explorations, and occasional miscellaneous interjections a la Mussorgsky above - I keep listening to this Reich: Proverb.
I came across it in a great book that a fellow TC member brought to my attention - Robert Powers: Orfeo. There is a wonderful scene in this novel where the main protaganist listens to this piece and it is described in length.

The other works on this disc are none too shabby also - City Life and Nagoya Marimba


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major; Four Ballads for Piano, Op. 10 (Stefan Vladar).









Very impressed with these works. Vladar performs them very well, imo.

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 82 in C Major, 'The Bear' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).


----------



## Guest

*Ronald Brautigam* playing *Ludwig van Beethoven* on the fortepiano. This is the finest set out there, but I hate the cover art. Still waiting for the Diabelli Variations. Hopefully when they are done we will get a reissue with better art.








Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"








Eroica Variations

When we give an opinion like "It's the finest set out there" should we really have to say "imo"? Isn't it understood? Anyway just in case... IMO


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in G Minor, Op.10, No.6

Collegiun Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!!









Listened to the Clarinet Concertos by Carl Maria von Weber along with the Grand Duo Concertant. Sharon Kam played the solo clarinet in all works. In the two concertos, Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. In the Grand Duo, Ms. Kam was joined by Itamar Golan on the piano.









Gave a listen to Sibelius' Symphonies No. 1 & 2 with Paavo Berglund conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra next.









The Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos were next. Hilary Hahn played the solo violin and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields was led by Sir Neville Marriner.









After that, the Symphony No. 1 by Hans Gal and Robert Schumann. Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan.









Finishing out with Symphonies No. 4 & 5 by Felix Mendelssohn. Claudio Abbado led the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Handel - Overture to "Admeto" (Leppard/Philips)
JS Bach - Cello Suite #5 (Starker/Mercury)
Stoelzel - Concerto for Six Trumpets & Orchestra (Faerber/Turnabout)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass No. 2 in G Major*

Schubert's ability to write a memorable melody comes out in this piece. The first time I heard this was 30 years ago, and I hadn't heard it since and even forgot the name of the piece. It was a nice surprise that when I heard the 2nd mass a couple years ago, I immediately recognized the melody from 30 years ago.

My used CD store had this for 15 cents! I don't know why; it's nicely done.


----------



## csacks

Good morning from Chile. Warm and sunny day down here.
Listening to Maurizio Pollini playing Schubert´s Wanderer Sonata.
Pollini in Schubert and Beethoven is some sort of modern Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## Orfeo

*Latvian Classics**
Day II*

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphonies nos. VI(*), VIII(**), & XVII(***).
-The Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra/Arvids Jansons.*
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Edgars Tons.**
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.***

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphonies nos. VI & VII(*).
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra & "Ave Sol" Chamber Choir(*)/Vassily Sinaisky.

*Peteris Vasks*
Symphony no. II.
-The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/John Stogards.

*Alfreds Kalnins*
Symphonic Poem "Latvia."
-The Latvian State Conservatory Orchestra/Leonids Vigners.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass No. 2*

The Benedictus in this features a ridiculously high soprano solo. I have Rilling's Schubert Mass set, and the soprano isn't up to the task, with more straining than singing, and pretty much ruining the listening experience. This recording is much better.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler : Haitink* (first recording with the *Royal Concergebouw Orchestra 
*
CD21 Symphony No. 3 (Movements I V) (*Maureen Forrester*, Women s Chorus of the Netherlands Radio, Boys Chorus of the St Willibrord Church, Amsterdam)
CD22 Symphony No. 3 (Movement VI) (Maureen Forrester, Women s Chorus of the Netherlands Radio, Boys Chorus of the St Willibrord Church, Amsterdam)


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh man Tetras is one of the most beautiful string quartet works I've ever heard! I could listen to it on repeat forever......
> 
> Sorry for the huge size of the second pic btw


But...but...Boulez isn't involved...how can that be?


----------



## George O

Edward Elgar (1857-1934): String Quartet in E minor, op 83

Arnold Bax (1883-1953): Quintet for Oboe and String Quartet

Robert McBride (1911-2007): Quintet for Oboe and String Quartet

The Classic String Quartet, plus Earl Schuster, oboe

on Classic Editions (NYC), circa 1955


----------



## starthrower

Works by Britten, Birtwhistle, Finnissey, and others.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Fantaisie, Sacred and Profane Dances, Marche ecossaise, Berceuse heroique, Khamma, Danse (orch. Ravel)
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Gibson; Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink, Beinum, and Chailly


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Flute and Harp Concerto in C, K. 299 [complete] .


----------



## Haydn man

A friend gave me this to try.
The recording is good and the the performance overall is very enjoyable


----------



## Albert7

Doing my refresh listening of Bernstein Sony Mahler cycle... almost done with disc 1 of this box set:









This is the first time I ever heard the Adagio from Symphony 10 and Lenny does a radiant job on it. I really relish his luxurious conducting style.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 11 in A, K. 331 [complete] (Alla Turca)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*

Sibelius always makes me feel cold; I mean, I literally feel chilled. It's kind of dumb listening to this in the dead of winter.

Anyway, I like my cheap Helsinki CDs. Is the big difference in the Bournemouth recordings the sonics, or is the interpretation greatly different?


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's "Philosopher," No. 22. Always a treat, especially the first movement. Dorati.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 12 in F, K. 332 [complete


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 13 in B flat, K. 333 [complete] (Linz)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K. 457 [complete]


----------



## csacks

Debusy, Children´s corner Suite. Jean Martinon and Orchestre National De L´O.R.T.F.
It is a piece of joy. And Martinon´s conduction is so much full of texture!


----------



## csacks

Pugg said:


> *Mahler : Haitink* (first recording with the *Royal Concergebouw Orchestra
> *
> CD21 Symphony No. 3 (Movements I V) (*Maureen Forrester*, Women s Chorus of the Netherlands Radio, Boys Chorus of the St Willibrord Church, Amsterdam)
> CD22 Symphony No. 3 (Movement VI) (Maureen Forrester, Women s Chorus of the Netherlands Radio, Boys Chorus of the St Willibrord Church, Amsterdam)


Hi Pugg, would you give us your opinion of the set. Haitink´s version of Beethoven´s symphonies (those discs with the odd hands) was, to me, disappointing, I found them very dull
Thanks in advance


----------



## MagneticGhost

Gustav Leonhardt playing a selection from Anna Magdalena's Notebook by Bach

from the DHM box


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A major, K 581 - Old City String Quartet


----------



## Albert7

Featuring this opera today on tinychat talkclassical channel and hearing it in full time for the first time:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 71, w. Lindsay Qt. (rec.2002).


----------



## Vaneyes

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm listening to Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto on one of my cds, with Hans Lang on the piano.


Hans...any relation to Lang?


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> Christian Thielemann leads the Staatskapelle Dresden in today's concert performance of *Kálmán's The Gipsy Princess* with *Anna Netrebko* and *Juan Diego Flórez*. (Apologies for the cheesy promo photo.)
> 
> View attachment 59833


Wondering if Thielemann will be considered for the BPO post, once Rattle vacates in '18. Sixteen wasted years with Rattle, IMO. Don't know if Mr. T would be any better. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kivimees

Father Christmas left this CD for me:









I think he was trying to tell me that my tastes tend to be too restricted to the present/recent past. I'm listening again and think he might be correct.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven String Quartet No. 1 in F Major, Op. 18, No. 1 - Afiara String Quartet (Live)


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> *Schumann's "Warum" *from the *Fantasiestücke, Op. 12/3*, performed by *Claude Frank* *who passed away on Saturday at 89.
> *


I hadn't heard. R.I.P. Claude Frank, with condolences to Lilian and Pamela.:angel::tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Violin Sonatas K376 in F, K377 in F, K378 in B, K379 in G, K380 in E flat
Chiara Banchini, violin - Temenuschka Vesselinova, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I miss the Cleveland Quartet. Always liked them.


For those interested in members wherabouts (courtesy of Wikipedia)...

"The quartet disbanded in 1995. Preucil became concertmaster of the *Cleveland Orchestra*, a position he still holds. Paul Katz, Martha Strongin Katz and Donald Weilerstein are on the faculty of the New England Conservatory of Music, and Weilerstein performs in a trio with his wife Vivian Hornik Weilerstein and his daughter, cellist Alisa Wielerstein; Peter Salaff is on the faculty of the Cleveland Institute of Music; Atar Arad teaches at the Jacobs School of Music at Indiana University; and James Dunham teaches at the conservatory at Rice University."


----------



## Vaneyes

dgee said:


> Just quietly, although Balsom is terrific, I reckon Tine Thing Helseth is even better!


And Roxanne Pulitzer aka "Strumpet with the Trumpet" was no slouch.


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: Rodeo Suite, Music for Movies, Appalachian Spring Suite, Letter from Home, Danzon Cubano
London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Copland


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No 1 in D Major, op.11


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Kabalevsky* birthday (1904).

View attachment 59909


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> And Roxanne Pulitzer aka "Strumpet with the Trumpet" was no slouch.


Ha! I forgot about her.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 Four Movement Version* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle on Warner Classics








Listening to this disc a second time. A Christmas present. The first listen was on my mum's somewhat limited hi-fi - with distractions. Now listening to this at home - but having some doubts about my own hi-fi - don't think this is the CD's fault.

I already have a wonderful Bruno Walter account of this symphony, and Rattle can't quite match this. But this has the fourth movement. Now I have been very suspicious of hearing any 'completion' of the Bruckner 9, thinking that the three movement version is very valedictory and somehow appropriate. However we can be pretty sure Bruckner did not intend to finish the symphony in such a mood. Apparently the CD notes argue that detective work using the scattered manuscript notes allow for a pretty reasonable completion of the fourth movement without being too speculative. I'll need to listen to this a couple more times at least before I'll decide if the completion works. My initial reaction is positive.


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin*
Disc 4 - Waltzes & Impromptus

Such a kaleidoscopic range of colors and feelings.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Beethoven's Sextet Op.81b - Nash Ensemble


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphony 3, w. Philadelphia O./Godfather (live, 1990).


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Strauss II*
Tales From The Vienna Woods, Waltz, Op. 325
On The Hunt, Polka, Op. 373
Egyptian March, Op. 335
Thunder And Lightning, Polka, Op. 324
Morning Journals, Waltz, Op. 279
Persian March, Op. 289
Viennese Blood, Waltz, Op. 354
Love's Messenger, Polka, Op. 317
Light Of Heart, Polka, Op. 319

*Josef Strauss*
Pizzicato Polka 
Music Of The Spheres, Waltz, Op. 235

View attachment 59914

*
Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

*I was really in the mood for this one. I figure I must be subconsciously gearing up for New Year's Day. Now, I don't dance (I am usually the guy standing closest to the doorway) but how anyone can honestly dislike these works is beyond me.


----------



## pianississimo

Tomorrow is the last working day of the year so I've compiled a suitable playlist for my commute and lunchtime walk.
Debussy. Images 1& 2 from Kathryn Stott (one of my favourite pianists)
Tchaikovsky. Violin concerto Itzhack Perlman
Debussy children's corner. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
Beethoven sonatas 30/31 Sviatoslav Richter (from the Leipzig recital)
Tchaikovsky Grande Sonate, Sviatoslav Richter
- and to finish up, Mussorgsky, Pictures at an exhibition. Sviatoslav Richter

Should leave me in a good mood to see out 2014


----------



## LancsMan

*...pour passer la melancolie * Andreas Staier on harmonia mundi.







Another Christmas present - this time a collection of harpsichord works from various composers such as Johann Jacob Froberger, Jean-Henry D'Anglebert and the more familiar (to me) Louis Couperin amongst others. This disc sounds very fine on my hi-fi.

The pieces are of a melancholic nature - just the antidote to too much Christmas jollity.


----------



## pianississimo

Vaneyes said:


> Hans...any relation to Lang?


does he have secret German cousins? I'm looking forward to their collaborations.
Lang & Lang Lang play old old lang syne ?? appropriate for the time of year...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak Requiem.*


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Reicha's Three Pieces For Cor Anglais And Wind Quintet - Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Bruce

Finally a bit of time to listen again:

Uuno Klami (Finnish, 1900 - 1961) - Sea Pictures









This is a really beautiful work. I'd never heard of Klami before listening to this. According to Wikipedia, Klami highly esteemed Ravel, and this work displays Ravel's influence. Very atmospheric, laid back, sinuous in tone.

And Henze - Symphony No. 5 from the excellent series on Wergo conducted by Janowski.


----------



## fjf

Bach tonight.


----------



## SimonNZ

Kaljo Raid's Symphony No.1 - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartok's amazing 2nd Piano Concerto - Ferenc Fricsay/Geza Anda* (From my CD collection)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Was listening to this throughout the morning


----------



## opus55

*Giuseppe Verdi*
Un Ballo in Maschera
_Luciano Pavarotti | Margaret Price | Renato Bruson
National Philharmonic Orchestra | Georg Solti_


----------



## KenOC

Boris Tishchenko, Symphony No. 7. Very eclectic and enjoyable -- even sounds like Copland in spots!


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Symphony Of Psalms - Karel Ancerl, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Op. 18 quartets, Smithson String Quartet (original instruments). This is a very nice set! Almost free used, something worth thinking about.










The Smithsons were the resident quartet at Washington's Smithsonian Institution. First violinist was Jaap Schröder.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Picked this set (and a slew of others) with Christmas gift cards. Currently listening to disc 1: Beethoven and Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Triplets

CPE BAch Edition, Brilliant Classics. On disc 3 of 40, the "Wurtenburg Symphonies."


----------



## Triplets

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Picked this set (and a slew of others) with Christmas gift cards. Currently listening to disc 1: Beethoven and Tchaikovsky.


 I have all of the recordings in the set, which have been reissued multiple times. I have to say that I have always respected Heifetz, but reserved my love for other fiddlers, such as Oistrakh, Suk, and Milstein


----------



## Vasks

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Who plays the *Not So Great Concertos*?


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Boris Tishchenko, Symphony No. 7. Very eclectic and enjoyable -- even sounds like Copland in spots!


Have you heard his 5th Symphony (dedicated to Shostakovich) or his 2nd Violin Concerto? Both are very intense.


----------



## brotagonist

I am totally enamoured with this recording:









Britten Suites for solo cello 1, 2, 3
Queyras

The relationship to Bach is obvious, but it seems to be that Bach is a starting point for deeper exploration of the thematic material, which also appears to include English folk melodies and more. I am captivated 

I don't know why I was so reticent to try out Liszt's Dante Symphony  I totally love his Faust Symphony, written only one year earlier. Both were written in his peak decade of 1848-1857, the decade that also produced his Symphonic Poems and the Deux épisodes d'après le Faust de Lenau.















Liszt Dante Symphony (the original cover appears to the right)
Conlon/Rotterdam

I am just starting with this. The 2 movements correspond to Dante's poem: Inferno; and Purgatory and Magnificat (Heaven) in one. Wikipedia says:

"[T]he _Dante Symphony_ is an innovatory work, featuring numerous orchestral and harmonic advances: wind effects, progressive harmonies that generally avoid the tonic-dominant bias of contemporary music, experiments in atonality, unusual key signatures and time signatures, fluctuating tempi, chamber-music interludes, and the use of unusual musical forms. The Symphony is also one of the first to make use of progressive tonality, beginning and ending in the radically different keys of D minor and B major, respectively, anticipating its use in the symphonies of Gustav Mahler by forty years."


----------



## PetrB

*Borodin ~ Polovtsian dances from Prince Igor*

Catalyzed by answering a music ID question.
Concert recording with chorus.





This link, from a full length performance of the opera at the Bolshoi Theater, 2013.
Chorus, dancers, costumes, lighting  -- the music enduring, likeable and engaging.


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you heard his 5th Symphony (dedicated to Shostakovich) or his 2nd Violin Concerto? Both are very intense.


I listened earlier today to Tishchenko's 2nd Violin Concerto and quite enjoyed it. So far just that and the 7th Symphony. I guess the 5th is next!


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSHISTORIE
_Weihnachtshistorie: Historia der Freuden- und Gnadenreichen Geburth SWV 435
Meine Seele erhebt den Herren SWV 344
Die Sieben Worte unseres lieben Erlösers und Seligmachers Jesu Christi SWV 478_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Musicalische Compagney

DGM


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Shostakovich*
_Cello Sonata, Op 40_
Daniel Shafran, cellist, Lydia Pecherskaya, pianist

_Piano Concerto No 2, Op 102_
Cristina Ortiz, pianist, 
Bournemouth Symphony; Paavo Berglund, conducting

_String Quartet No 8 in C Minor, Op 110_
Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## Guest

Gli incogniti is rapidly becoming my favorite baroque ensemble. Their passion and virtuosity set them apart from many groups, and the audio quality is always superb regardless of which label they are on. This is the only recording of this music that I own, but I can't imagine it being bettered.


----------



## Bruce

MozartsGhost said:


> *Shostakovich*
> _Cello Sonata, Op 40_
> Daniel Shafran, cellist, Lydia Pecherskaya, pianist
> 
> _Piano Concerto No 2, Op 102_
> Cristina Ortiz, pianist,
> Bournemouth Symphony; Paavo Berglund, conducting
> 
> _String Quartet No 8 in C Minor, Op 110_
> Fitzwilliam String Quartet


They put out some pretty good recordings. I have the Time/Life set of Bach music, and think it's all quite well performed and recorded.


----------



## Albert7

Right now our tinychat group is laughing heartily at the absurd production values for this version:






Alas... worth a look at least.


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up my Tuesday with:

Chavez - Piano Concerto









I'm not quite sure what to make of this. The writing for piano is brilliant, but I've never been a fan of Chavez's orchestration, even though he often achieves some startling effects (such as with piano and harp in at the beginning of the second movement of this concerto).

Then moving on to some music for solo piano:

Chopin - Polonaise No. 1 in C# minor, Op. 26, No. 1









Dussek - Piano Sonata No. 26 in A-flat, Op. 64 (Markus Becker)









Ferdinand Ries - Sonatina in A minor, Op. 45









I find Ries quite an impressive composer. So far, I've loved everything I've heard from his pen, even though I've not heard all that much. Yet.

And Busoni - Elegien, K.249









Busoni's music always strikes me as rather cold, emotionally. Well, maybe just cool. More intellectual than emotional. This work is no exception, but I do find that greater acquaintance with Busoni's music is quite rewarding.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Hey Bruce, you're right. I've been picking these up since the end of summer. They are springing up everywhere! Quality is good, condition has been remarkable! Picked up the Haydn box set yesterday, still sealed, for 10 cents a record. The 24-page booklets have some great info too. 

Not surprising, the only sets I haven't gotten yet are Tchaikovsky and Beethoven. I see these two now and then but these box sets are always beat to death! People love Tchaikovsky and Beethoven - that's for sure. 

I listen to them, learn something new in the literature, and give them back to the thrifts.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*
> 
> Sibelius always makes me feel cold; I mean, I literally feel chilled. It's kind of dumb listening to this in the dead of winter.
> 
> Anyway, I like my cheap Helsinki CDs. Is the big difference in the Bournemouth recordings the sonics, or is the interpretation greatly different?
> 
> View attachment 59896


Cold tonight especially.

I only have a Bernstein cycle to compare the Bournemouth recordings to, and I don't find the interpretation all that different. I think it is the remastering in the Berglund/Bournemouth set everyone gets excited about. I got it because my Bernstein versions have noticeable hiss in headphones -- and I confess, the cover picture reeled me in.



Bruce said:


> Finishing up my Tuesday with:
> 
> Chavez - Piano Concerto
> 
> View attachment 59928
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what to make of this. The writing for piano is brilliant, but I've never been a fan of Chavez's orchestration, even though he often achieves some startling effects (such as with piano and harp in at the beginning of the second movement of this concerto).


That was a very inexpensive download for a while on Amazon (maybe still is) and I was always intrigued by it. I just never got around to it. The samples sound good to me.


----------



## Weston

*Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 In C Minor, Op. 110*
Kronos Quartet










Exciting work, but I'm sort of over the DSCH motif. Oh, it's fascinating to hear all the different things he can do with it, but enough already.

*Bernard Stevens: Piano Trio, Op. 3 *
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble










So what do I do? Purely by accident I imediately pick something else that also uses the DSCH motif, or one very similar. Well I makes for a nice programmatic flow. Actually this is a nice piece in spite of low flying helicopters over my home making it sound a little like Stockhausen. I'm often amazed at how many tone colors the composers can get out such a limited palette. I wonder why I could never notice this as a younger person who could barely stand chamber music (unless it was baroque).

*Lennox Berkeley: Viola Sonata in D Minor, Op. 22*
New London Chamber Ensemble










A bit nondescript. I've liked other Berkeley pieces I've heard. This one just sort of has some notes wandering around. I could also be getting tired. I'll listen to the same piece a year from now and rave about it.

Better call it a night.


----------



## Pugg

​*LIszt : Van Cliburn*

CD 26 Van Cliburn plays Liszt


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 82 in C major

Roy Goodman
The Hanover Band


----------



## Albert7

Right now we are listening to this piece on tinychat as a huge group:


----------



## tdc

Nielsen: Symphony 5










I've heard this symphony only once previously a long time ago.


----------



## Pugg

albertfallickwang said:


> Right now we are listening to this piece on tinychat as a huge group:


I am very curios....
Do you ever sleep?


----------



## Albert7

Pugg said:


> I am very curios....
> Do you ever sleep?


Sort of... I'm a nite owl .


----------



## SimonNZ

albertfallickwang said:


> Right now we are listening to this piece on tinychat as a huge group:


Will the results or best comments be reposted on the Ablinger thread - or is this something that operates parallell to TC?

I hope its not going to mean for all these members that more time spent discussing there means less discussion here.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schubert*

*4 Impromptus, D. 935 / Op. 142* 
No. 1 in F minor, Allegro moderato
No. 2 in A-flat major, Allegretto
No. 3 in B-flat major, Andante & variations
No. 4 in F minor, Allegro scherzando

Maria João Pires

:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1, disc two - Angela Hewitt, piano


----------



## ProudSquire

SimonNZ said:


> Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1, disc two - Angela Hewitt, piano


I really like Anegla Hewitt as an interpreter of Bach. She plays so well and there's something about her playing that I can't find the words for at the moment , that keeps me wanting more.

And now I shall listen to some Bach as well!









:tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

Ashkenazy plays *Shostakovich*, including *Piano Sonata No. 2, 5 Preludes,* and *Aphorisms*.

Rattle leads Birmingham in *Szymanowski's King Roger*.


----------



## opus55

SimonNZ said:


> Will the results or best comments be reposted on the Ablinger thread - or is this something that operates parallell to TC?
> 
> I hope its not going to mean for all these members that more time spent discussing there means less discussion here.


I think I share your concerns. I've seen chat rooms negatively impact other forums before. Either they openly share all their discussions in the forum or just don't mention it at all (totally keep private).

Currently listening to:










*Cilea*
Adriana Lecouvreur
_Renata Tebaldi | Mario del Monaco | Giulietta Simionato | Giulio Fioravanti
Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma
Franco Capuana_

There is an orchestra passage that sounds just like Puccini's La Boheme. I haven't read anything about this opera so maybe it's a musical quote?? Anyways, this is a well played opera musically; I have no desire to read the liner notes yet.


----------



## Badinerie

More from Kyung Wha Chung's Complete Decca Recordings. Had a nice bath lay on the sofa with me headphones on and listened to Disc 3,Walton / Stravinsky Violin Concerto's Another early and all time favourite LP Marvelous on CD.
Then one I hadnt heard before. Disc 4 Her Bach Partita no 2 and Sonata no 3. Fantastic! particularly the Giga. Took me off the planet for an hour or so.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Mass No. 2 in G Major*
> 
> Schubert's ability to write a memorable melody comes out in this piece. The first time I heard this was 30 years ago, and I hadn't heard it since and even forgot the name of the piece. It was a nice surprise that when I heard the 2nd mass a couple years ago, I immediately recognized the melody from 30 years ago.
> 
> My used CD store had this for 15 cents! I don't know why; it's nicely done.
> 
> View attachment 59883


That's a bargain .

Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsodies, No. 12-19 (Michele Campanella).









Excellent recording, imo. This music shows the richness of Liszt's musical ideas and imagination very well.


----------



## ArtMusic

21st century ballet music by leading composers, John Talbot, Max Richter and Kaija Saariaho


----------



## schigolch




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15 (Alfred Brendel; Claudio Abbado; Berliner Philharmoniker).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Songs
*Symon Keenlyside *


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Stabat Mater (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Bonney; von Mangus; Lippert; Miles; Arnold Schoenberg Chor; Concentus musicus Wien).


----------



## Jeff W

Happy New Year's Eve, TC! Quick post today as I'm exhausted...









Started with Mozart's Symphonies No. 24, 25, 30 and 31. Symphony No. 25 was stuck in my head and this was the only thing I could do to extricate it... Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.









The finale from Dvoark's New World Symphony has also been bouncing around in my head, so I sought to extricate that too. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra. Also included were Kodaly's 'Harry Janos' Concert Suite and Smetana's 'La Moldau'. Neither left much of an impression on me...









Gave a listen to the exquisitely gorgeous 'Daphnis et Chloe' by Maurice Ravel. Charles Munch led the Boston Symphony Orchestra while Robert Shaw directed the New England Conservatory Chorus and Alumni Chorus. The Boston Symphony Orchestra, in my opinion, is at their best when playing French music!









Finished with some old school interpretations of Joseph Haydn. Eugen Jochum led the London Philharmonic Orchestra in Symphonies No. 95, 99 and 104. Love hearing both old style and HIP style interpretations!


----------



## Bas

The past days:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Orchestral Ouvertüren BWV 1066 - 1069
By the Akademie für alte Musik Berlin, on Harmonia Mundi









Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 63 Christen, ätzet diesen Tag, BWV 61 Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 132 Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn, BWV 172 Erschallet ihr Lieder
By Ingrid Schmithüsen [soprano], Yoshikazu Mera [counter], Makoto Sakurada [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









BWV 132 is probably my favourite Bach cantata of them all. That opening aria is simply divine.

Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg Variations
By Glenn Gould [piano], 1981, on Sony

(no picture)


----------



## JACE

This morning's commute music:










*Murray Perahia - Song without Words*
Works by Mendelssohn, Schubert/Liszt, & Bach/Busoni


----------



## Albert7

Happy New Year's Eve.

Headed to another job interview this morning so going to listen to this wonderful disc on my way there:









I haven't heard of her so will be excited to experience a huge dose of Rameau.


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Will the results or best comments be reposted on the Ablinger thread - or is this something that operates parallell to TC?
> 
> I hope its not going to mean for all these members that more time spent discussing there means less discussion here.


This tinychat group operates parallel to TC and it's going to mean lots more discussion both here and over there. Wonderful to be able to share clips in real time.


----------



## Vasks

_Sampled my newest purchase:_

*Suppe - Requiem in d minor (Schaller/Profil)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Madama Butterfly.*
Karajan leads a all star cast headed by *Freni *and *Pavarotti.*

Stunning recording, stunning artist, _my all time favorite_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Catching up on yesterday's listening (I won't bother to post what I've already posted recently of my newest acquisitions)

*Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony

Berg
Three Pieces for the "Lyric Suite"
Five Orchestra Songs*
James Johnson, Baritone, Vlatka Orsanic, Soprano
Michael Gielen, SWR Baden-Baden and Freiburg Symphony Orchestra
[Arte Nova, 1995]

A Christmas present. I was originally alerted to Zemlinsky's Lyric symphony during the TC Art Songs list project by Mahlerian, so thanks for that, M.










*Beethoven
7 Bagatellen für Klavier op. 33
Rondo C-Dur op. 51 Nr. 1
Allegretto c-moll WoO 53
11 Bagatellen für Klavier op. 119
6 Bagatellen für Klavier op. 126
Bagatelle B-Dur WoO 60
Bagatelle a-moll WoO 59 'Für Elise'*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1996]



> Why is this the disc to hear if you want to hear Beethoven's Bagatelles?
> 
> First, Philips' sound is magnificent, as clear and realistic a piano recording as has ever been made, a recording that puts the piano in the same room as the listener. Second, there are hardly any truly great performances of Beethoven's three sets of Bagatelles; the only uncontrovertibly great performances were recorded by Artur Schnabel in the '30s and their sound is unlistenable for most contemporary listeners. Third, and most importantly, Alfred Brendel's interpretations are every bit as great as Schnabel's and every bit as individualistic as Brendel's best interpretations. In Brendel's performances, each of Beethoven's quirky Bagatelles is wonderfully characterized and marvelously expressive. Fourth, the disc is filled out with four little pieces by Beethoven in superb performances, an elegant Rondo in C major, a powerful Allegretto in C minor, a delicious Klavierstuck in B flat major, and, of course, a simple and sublime Bagatelle "Für Elise." Review by James Leonard


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius Symphony no 1 LSO Anthony Collins. Its not in great condition, I should try and find a replacement really. A job for after new year!


----------



## Orfeo

*Robert Schumann*
Papillons, Davidsbündlertänze, Intermezzi, Sonata op. 14, Impromptus on the theme of Clara Wieck, etc.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.
*-->* _I just got the 13 disc set of Schumann's piano works released by Alpha. So far, so good (the recorded sound is excellent: nicely spacious yet penetrating and the playing is divine). I'm still waiting for Philips to re-issue the Arrau set, but I like what I'm hearing so far._

*Bohuslav Martinu*
Eight Preludes, Le Noel, Window on the Garden, Fables, etc.
-Giorgio Koukl, piano.

*Kurt Atterberg*
String Quartets op. 11 & op. 2/op. 39.
-The Stenhammar Quartet.

*Ture Rangstrom*
String Quartet (of the theme of Th. A. Hoffmann).
-The Stenhammar Quartet.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphonic Poem "Francesca da Rimini & Overture "Romeo et Juliet."
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Happy New Year Everyone.*
:tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Happy New Year one and all! I hope your 2015 is filled with love, peace and joy.

Before work I decided to put on this disc of Johan Svendsen symphonic works. Nice recording as are most CPO recordings. I'm especially fond of his two symphonies but his other works are pleasant as well.










Kevin


----------



## Kivimees

Nice to see you again, Kevin!!


----------



## JACE

Badinerie said:


> Sibelius Symphony no 1 LSO Anthony Collins. Its not in great condition, I should try and find a replacement really. A job for after new year!


Badinerie,

Collins' complete Sibelius cycle has been reissued as part of the Decca Eloquence series from Australia.

Here's a MusicWeb International review for more information.

I only know because I've been "eyeing" this music, considering adding Collins' cycle to my collection.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Kivimees said:


> Nice to see you again, Kevin!!


Thanks and it's nice to be back and so glad to have the Holiday season pretty well over where I can get back to some normalcy.

Kevin


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in F Major, RV 455

Burkhard Glaetzner on oboe with the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum of Leipzig


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Sonatas and Partitas for Violin_
Rachel Podger, baroque violin









Just got this. I now understand the rave reviews this has gotten over the years.


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSMUSIK DES BAROCK
_Baroque Christmas Music_
*Bach - Handel - Purcell - Corelli - Torelli - Praetorius - Heinichen - Schmelzer - Schein - Vivaldi*
Ludwig Güttler Brass Ensemble

Delta Music, GDR


----------



## scratchgolf

Ries 6th has had the benefit of following his 5th and sneaking in on the back end of my listening sessions. My newfound familiarity with this symphony is much appreciated. The Beethoven influence is undeniable but never off-putting.


----------



## Haydn man

My last piece of Schubert for this month and 3 weeks ago I had never heard these songs
So the experience has been a joy


----------



## JACE

Now lisztening to Liszt:










*Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses / François-Frédéric Guy*

One of my favorite musical discoveries of 2014.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Preludes, Book 1
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*

Live recording of Franz Bruggen.


----------



## Cosmos

I'd never gotten around to listening to Bruckner's 6th 

Until NOW :trp:


----------



## Balthazar

To close out Schubert month and the whole year, I am listening to my favorite renditions of my two favorite song cycles.

*Fritz Wunderlich* sings *Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin* in his earlier recording accompanied by *Kurt Heinz Stolze*.

*Jonas Kaufmann* sings *Schubert's Winterreise* accompanied by *Helmut Deutsch*.

In addition to the extraordinary singing, I find both of these recordings noteworthy for the considerable contributions of the pianists.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## omega

*Mahler*
_Symphony n°5_
Bernard Haitink | Berliner Philharmoniker








Slow, but excellent.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Wolfl (1773-1812): Symphony in G Minor, Op.40

Pratum Integrum Orchestra under the direction of Pavel Serbin


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Balthazar said:


> To close out Schubert month and the whole year, I am listening to my favorite renditions of my two favorite song cycles.
> 
> *Fritz Wunderlich* sings *Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin* in his earlier recording accompanied by *Kurt Heinz Stolze*.
> 
> *Jonas Kaufmann* sings *Schubert's Winterreise* accompanied by *Helmut Deutsch*.
> 
> In addition to the extraordinary singing, I find both of these recordings noteworthy for the considerable contributions of the pianists.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 59963
> View attachment 59962


I have that album by Wunderlich - really like it . Even though the piano playing sounds somewhat flat, imo (not sure if it's Stolze's playing or the recording quality), Wunderlich makes the songs shine.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cosmos said:


> I'd never gotten around to listening to Bruckner's 6th
> 
> Until NOW :trp:


Woo hoo! And a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Badinerie

JACE said:


> Badinerie,
> 
> Collins' complete Sibelius cycle has been reissued as part of the Decca Eloquence series from Australia.
> 
> Here's a MusicWeb International review for more information.
> 
> I only know because I've been "eyeing" this music, considering adding Collins' cycle to my collection.


Ta...but I know. I like the old Eclipse Vinyl. Funny old stick I am!


----------



## Kivimees

Listening close to home in the final hours of 2014:









And in that spirit, in the Estonian tradition and given the local time, I wish all TC participants a happy end-of-the-old-year.

(Happy new year wishes come at midnight! )


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.2 in B Flat

Franz Schubert Quartet: Florian Zwiauer and Harvey Thurmer, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, violin -- Vincent Stadlmair, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mendelssohn
String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80*
Coull String Quartet - [Hyperion, 1992]

My favourite of the Mendelssohn string quartets, especially the vivid 2nd movement scherzo. I'm glad this has come up for nomination in the TC top string quartet thread.










*
Mozart
String Quartet No.14 in G, KV 387*
Leipziger Streichquartett - [MD&G, 2001]

Mozart's mature string quartets are all stunningly good, and I've found it a hard job to select two to nominate - it might well have been any two of the last 10.










*
Peteris Vasks
String Quartet No 4*
Prezioso Quartet [Estonian Record Productions, 2012, on Spotify]

An interesting work with which I'm not at all familiar, this being my second audition. Spotify accidentally on repeat I have heard the first movement four additional times before I started to recognise passages...in my defence I was simultaneously reading!










*Prokofiev
String Quartet No. 2 in F, Op. 92*
Novak Quartet [Philips (LP), 1970]

I keep forgetting just what a good string quartet this is. I have been meaning to nominate it you-know-where, and would have done so if there had been 15 nominations per round. I could do with a CD recording as this is sounding a bit harsh in the upper registers. This recording has never been reissued on CD which is a shame as it's a very good reading indeed.










*Britten
String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25* 
The Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1991]

A trusty favourite recording, and this is my favourite Britten string quartet. The final 'Molto vivace' is very deftly written indeed.


----------



## Guest

Great playing, tone, and SACD audio--their performance of Op.95 is a bit reserved, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Moeran* birthday (1894).


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No.4 in C Minor

Lev Markiz leading the Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphonies 4 & 7, w. ACO/C. Kleiber (live, 1983).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=d3-jlAamGCE#t=180


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphony 5 (transcribed for piano by Liszt), w. GG (rec.1967/8).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8aNvjLLh5GY#t=85


----------



## DaveS

The Wand of Youth - First & Second Suites
Carillon
Polonia
Fantasia & Fugue(J.S. Bach orch. Elgar)
Overture in Dm(Handel Transcribed Elgar)
Funeral March (Chopin orch. Elgar)

Sir Adrian Boult, LPO


----------



## Bas

Henry Purcell - Dido & Aeneas
By Janet Baker [mezzo], Raimund Herincx [bariton], e.a., The st. Anthony Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Anthony Lewis [dir.], on Decca


----------



## maestro267

For the eighth year running, my usual piece to end the year on:

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor (Resurrection)
Baker (mezzo-soprano)/Auger (soprano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Rattle


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet in A Major

Martinu Quartet: Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another of my personal Christmas purchases (thanks to gift cards).

A splendid work. A splendid recording/performance. I like the manner in which the main piece, Symphony no. 5, is paired with several vocal/choral works much in the manner of Gardiner's recordings of Brahms' symphonies.

Symphonies 7 & 9 appear to be the only ones not recorded by Hickox before he died. I now have all except 3 (The Pastoral) which I have on order. I have the whole box set by Boult as well.

Seriously, I may find myself re-exploring English music as a result.


----------



## Manxfeeder

maestro267 said:


> For the eighth year running, my usual piece to end the year on:
> 
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor (Resurrection)
> Baker (mezzo-soprano)/Auger (soprano)
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Rattle


Great choice. I did that one year, ending at midnight. It was great. I'd do it again, but I'm usually in bed at 10, and why be different tonight?


----------



## Albert7

Just finished this disc with the Ravel piece that I relish.









So where's the scandal? Perhaps the cover of the album having gym clothes or the fact that the centerpiece The Rite of Spring caused a ruckus at its premiere?

Any clues folks?


----------



## StephenTC

As a relative newcomer to classical I have not listened to a lot of J.S. Bach. So when in my reading I see Bach at the top of all the "Greatest" composers lists, I am willing to assume they are correct. Such writings generally suggest that Bach is not only at the top of the class but is in a class by himself. After listening to this album I think I am beginning to understand why:
Bach: The Conductors' Transcriptions, Leonard Slatkin / BBC Symphony Orchestra.








Track listing:


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B Flat

Bohdan Warchal leading the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Jozef Kopelman, violin -- Juraj Alexander, cello -- Lothar Koch, oboe -- Klaus Thunemann, bassoon


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Uns ist ein Kind geboren" - Paul Dombrecht, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I seriously must pick up more of the recordings from this series of Romantic Violin and Piano Concertos.


----------



## Albert7

Watching the Peter Sellars production of Mozart's Cosi fan tutte with my stepdad... Incredible cinematagraphy (sp?) for the overture!

Awesome modernization too.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Mozart's Requiem - Antony Walker, cond.

the station is doing the counting down the popular votes thing today - this is number forty-something

edit: now Bartok's Viola Concerto - Kim Kashkashian, viola


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listening to Tancredi opera. Just love Ewa Podles' contra alto voice (have her also in La Fille du Regiiment). Got this set for $2 at my local library booksale:


----------



## George O

Francois Couperin (1668-1733)

"La Françoise"

9e Concert Royal "Le portrait de l'Amour"

"La Sultane"

2e Concert Royal

Huguette Fernandez, violin
Robert Gendron. violin
Robert Boulay, alto
Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
Etienne Pasquier, cello
Laurence Boulay, harpsichord

on BAM [Édition de la Boite a Musique] (Paris), circa 1957


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Marie Cambini (1746-1825): Duet in A Major, Op.4, No.2

Claudio Ferrrarini, flute -- Jody Leskowitz, viola









And for all you readers of Chinese ---
新禧

Or in Pinyin: xīn xǐ


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another Christmas purchase:










For just over $4 US I jumped at this disc after listening to a few samples. Some pleasant music... beautifully performed.


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying this disc of Toch's chamber music. Very well played and recorded.


----------



## pianississimo

I finally saw in 2015 listening to one of my favourite recordings. Happy Musical New Year everyone


----------



## SimonNZ

Francisco Lopez's Wind (Patagonia)

well this does what it says on the tin...its an hours worth of the sound of wind in Patagonia, around various locations, encountering various forms of nature and in conjunction with other natural sounds, in various and possibly edited degrees of intensity

fascinating, bit I wouldn't have filed this disc under classical in my own collection - but I'll see what else this "Composer of the month" turns up


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> Francois Couperin (1668-1733)
> 
> "La Françoise"
> 
> 9e Concert Royal "Le portrait de l'Amour"
> 
> "La Sultane"
> 
> 2e Concert Royal
> 
> Huguette Fernandez, violin
> Robert Gendron. violin
> Robert Boulay, alto
> Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
> Etienne Pasquier, cello
> Laurence Boulay, harpsichord
> 
> on BAM [Édition de la Boite a Musique] (Paris), circa 1957


Great cover. If that were a current release, some half-naked Photoshopped cutie would be straddling the instrument!


----------



## D Smith

My new year's celebratory listening, a popular choice here and for good reason. Mahler's Symphony No. 2 performed by my favorite orchestra, the New York Philharmonic led by Alan Gilbert. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## MozartsGhost

Happy New Year - Greetings from the Left Coast!










*Beethoven* 
_9 Symphonien_
Rafael Kubelik conducting










_Symphony No 6 in F major, Op 68_
Orchestre de Paris










_Symphony No 5 in C minor, Op 67_
Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


> Great cover. If that were a current release, some half-naked Photoshopped cutie would be straddling the instrument!


I think the shadow really helps the cover photo.


----------



## starthrower

From disc 3 of Darmstadt Aural Documents:

Andras Mihaly-Drei Satze fur Kammerensemble

Never heard of this composer, but this is a pretty interesting piece!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Maurizio Pollini plays Chopin's piano sonatas #2 and #3. In an attempt to get to know Chopin, whose music I've largely ignored for some reason.


----------



## Itullian

New Years Eve Bash KUSC.ORG


----------



## tdc

Bartok - _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_

RIAS Symphony under Ferenc Fricsay






Shame this has never been recorded in stereo.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Chopin, Ballade No. 4 in F Minor - Maurizio Pollini*


----------



## Albert7

Just finished this wonderful opera on DvD. Hilarious!









Worth looking at  Levine does well.


----------



## Weston

albertfallickwang said:


> This tinychat group operates parallel to TC and it's going to mean lots more discussion both here and over there. Wonderful to be able to share clips in real time.


Must -- avoid -- temptation . . .


----------



## Weston

I doubt I'll make it to midnight this new year's eve. It was a rough commute. In Nashville there were horrible crowds to get through on the way home, all waiting for the "music note" to drop. We evidently have a music note instead of a ball.

But I do feel in the mood for some GREAT BIG symphonies, hopefully with no notes dropped.
*
Schulhoff: Symphony No. 2 *
Ernst Theis / Austrian Chamber Symphony










I suppose it's not great big, but it's an energetic piece full of optimism and fun. I have no memory of adding it to my collection, but I do like it even while finding more than a little conservative.

The piece does something a little unexpected in one of the movements, at least to me, but I won't spoil it.

*Julius Röntgen: Symphony No. 3 in C minor*
David Porcelijn / Rheinland-Pfalz Staatsphilharmonie










This one is indeed large in feeling and orchestral vigor. It's highly melodic in an almost Schubert or Dvorak sort of way. There are some very nice brass blasts in this recording, classical's equivalent to the power chord. Some of it is quite beautiful too. Röntgen may not be a household name but I would recommend him to anyone. Four and a half of five stars.

In fact this work satisfied me so well, I don't need a third work for tonight. [Edit: Let's make it five of five stars. this recording is a stunner!   ]

May the new year bring all of you peace and prosperity, love and laughter and any other alliterative things you may desire.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach *: piano concertos.
*Pires* / Corboz


----------



## ArtMusic

Beautiful music and very nicely played but spoiled by stupid weird modern staging.


----------



## opus55

Happy New Year to all.















Otello & Simon Boccanegro played in background while reading.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schumann's Konzertstuck for Four Horns - Siegfried Kurz

surprisingly, and rather improbably, voted as the nation's favorite classical work this year, on the radio countdown


----------



## Albert7

Clocked in midnight and the first album I listen to in 2015 is a lovely Vivaldi disc done by the lovely Sol Gabetta 









So relaxing!


----------



## Haydn man

First works of the year and taking this recommendation from albertfallickwang.
Started with SQ No 1 and enjoyed this very much. Something quite traditional about much of this and perhaps less 'modern' than I expected, but early days yet.
First class recording


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Edvard Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16 (Annerose Schmidt; Kurt Masur; Dresdner Philharmonie).









Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## maestro267

My first piece of 2015, commemorating one of the many anniversaries that will likely go neglected amid the hype of Sibelius fever:

*Glazunov*: The Sea
Singapore SO/Lan Shui


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the Sinfonia Concertante with breakfast
Great morning music


----------



## maestro267

I've decided to focus today on some of the anniversary composers of 2015.

*Lilburn* _(b. 1915)_: Symphony No. 1
New Zealand SO/Hopkins


----------



## Pugg

The *2015 New Years concer*t , Live from Vienna .
Metha, conducting the Wiener Philharmonic orchestra .


----------



## Jeff W

*Ringing in the New Year*

Happy New Year TC!









Ringing in the New Year the only way I know how. Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 with Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Jos

Debussy and Lekeu
Sonatas for violin and piano

Grumiaux, violin
Castagnone, piano

Philips minigroove, early '60s

A somewhat reflective and melancholic start of 2015, especially the slow movements of the Lekeu. Beautiful. 
Best wishes to all of you !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* : symphonies 5 & 7 
*Carlos Kleiber *


----------



## bejart

Matthew Locke (ca.1621-1677): Suite No.2 from Consort of Fower Parts

Fretwork


----------



## George O

Clavenmusik um Louis XV

pieces by

Claude-Benigne Balbastre (1729-1799)

Armand-Louis Couperin (1725-1789)

Alan Curtis, harpsichord
Lucy Van Dael, baroque violin

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1976

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30127.htm


----------



## D Smith

Starting off the new year with, who else, Bach. Stern and Perlman do a beautiful job with the double concerto.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Bernstein Binge concludes today with:










and










(These editions have different covers to the ones I have but the recordings are the same)

Thanks, Lenny - it's been a blast!


----------



## Vasks

_A very old Angel LP but so appropriate for New Year's Day_

*Karajan conducts a Pops Program*


----------



## starthrower

Henze's ballet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

maestro267 said:


> *Lilburn* _(b. 1915)_: Symphony No. 1
> New Zealand SO/Hopkins


That sounds nice. I'll join you.


----------



## Bruce

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> That's a bargain .
> 
> Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsodies, No. 12-19 (Michele Campanella).
> 
> View attachment 59942
> 
> 
> Excellent recording, imo. This music shows the richness of Liszt's musical ideas and imagination very well.


Fabulous recording! I had gotten this way back before CDs, and loved it. The Lp came with recordings of some of Liszt's opera paraphrases, and Campanella's version of Liszt's Reminiscences de Norma remains my favorite recording of this work.


----------



## Albert7

Going to check out this album later on today while encoding CD's all day long:









Should be really lovely!


----------



## Bruce

Dvorak - Biblical Songs, Op. 99 (version for bass with orchestra accompaniment)









These are quite nice, but I discovered they don't really make good background listening. As soon as I put other activities aside and concentrated on the music, their beauty became evident.

And I didn't know New Jersey even had a symphony orchestra.

Telemann - Suite in G "La Putain", Twv 55:Anh:g1 (for which I don't have a cover image)

And finally Prokofiev - Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111









I keep trying to like this symphony, but it's not quite clicking into place for me.

Still, a wonderful way to start the new year.


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> Henze's ballet.


Mine has the other cover, with the title translated into Englisch:









Curiously, they reissued it on Decca.


----------



## brotagonist

I woke up a good hour too early :scold:

As I contemplated the sense in trying to fall back asleep, I listened to:









Liszt Dante Symphony
Conlon/Rotterdam

Was I glad it goes from Hell to Heaven and not the other way around (although I wasn't sure that I was feeling Heavenly)!

Next:









Janáček _String Quartets 1 & 2_
(an early Hugo Wolf piece, _Italian Serenade_ tacked on)
Hagen Quartett

The first SQ is my favourite so far: I love the very unconventional sound, like no other SQ I have ever heard. The second is more lyrical, but equally fine. A beautiful set. And, while I wish they had found 20 or more minutes of other Janáček to fill out the program, the 7 minutes of Wolf is not out of place, stylistically.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Images for piano, Children's Corner
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli









Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> Mine has the other cover, with the title translated into Englisch:
> 
> View attachment 60023
> 
> 
> Curiously, they reissued it on Decca.


Same parent company. Well, I got a bit impatient during the 2nd disc and took it off. Beautiful orchestration, but the core musical meat just wasn't satisfying my itch. Back to the Darmstadt box. Now this stuff is really hitting the spot! A great collection!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Five Pieces for Orchestra.*

If I start the year with psychologically creepy music, I'll have already experienced the worst, and the rest of the year will be better, right?

Of course, if I actually like the piece, which I do, I guess that negates that statement.


----------



## Ramiro

I tried to receive the new year in a different way, so... Here's what I played at 12:00AM:

Also Sprach Zarathustra - Richard Strauss - Herbert Von Karajan/BPO









Then I was in the mood for something more before sleeping, so this is what I listened:

Symphony No. 4 - Robert Schumann - Leonard Bernstein/VPO









And now, I felt in the mood to listen to some Bruckner:

Symphony No. 0 - Anton Bruckner - Bernard Haitink - Concertgebouw









Happy new year to all!


----------



## Vasks

Ramiro said:


> Also Sprach Zarathustra - Richard Strauss - Herbert Von Karajan/BPO


One of my very first CDs I acquired back around 1984. The diminuendo on the opening's loudest C major chord blew me away


----------



## starthrower

Went through the entire Darmstadt Aural Documents box. Lots of great stuff! And some superb composers I was unfamiliar with including Mauricio Kagel, Gerhard Muller Hornbach, and Andras Mihaly. As well as some others I was only recently acquainted with including Bruno Maderna, Michael Finnnissy, Ernst Krenek, and Beat Furrer.

This of course is just my personal opinion and musical recollection. Others may chalk it up to being an "atonal noise" fest. YMMV?


----------



## Albert7

Listening to my first Gluck opera which is exquisite. Florez is on fine form as expected here:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Drei Lieder, Op. 5, and Das Augenlicht*


----------



## Guest

Comparing these:








Johannes Brahms
Op. 78, Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1 in G
Sergey & Lusine Khachatryan








Johannes Brahms
Op. 78, Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1 in G
Isabelle Faust and Alexander Melnikov


----------



## DaveS

For the New Year. Happy 150th anniversary Jean Sibelius. Symphony No.5 & Tapiola. Lahti Orchestra, Osmo Vanska, cond. Via Spotify.


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: Lincoln Portrait, Symphony No. 3, Clarinet Concerto*
London Symphony Orchestra
*Benny Goodman, Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

Watching with my stepdad our second Cosi DVD as done by the brilliant director Michael Haneke. Already much better than the Peter Sellars version.


----------



## ArtMusic

Great music as usual by Rameau. Production generally stupid because of modern staging and lots of hip hop dancing, break dancing etc. by dancers in stupid costumes that just distracts the music and what was going on with the story. I am amazed by these stupid stage directors - it's about the music , not about them.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Maria Callas Remastered!:










Delicioso!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Arias from Die Zauberflote - I wish I had time for the full opera!
I do like the Queen of the Night arias. They're both virtuosic and incredibly musical (in my opinion, anyway).


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.4 in E Flat, KV 282

Heidi Lowy, piano


----------



## JACE

Brahms & Stravinsky: Violin Concertos / Hilary Hahn, Marriner, ASMF









Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2 / Friedrich Gulda

Happy New Year, Everyone!


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Hosianna! Dieses soll die Losung sein" - Pal Németh, cond.


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite recordings of this work. Wonderful SACD audio.










By the way, if my post has inspired you to buy the SACD version, none of the inexpensive versions is actually the SACD despite the Amazon listing. For some reason, they never change it despite numerous people telling them about the error. At the moment, you'll have to pay about $75. I understand that the regular CD sounds very good, too, however.


----------



## SimonNZ

Francisco Lopez's La Selva: Sound Environments From A Neotropical Rain Forest

its still subtle but its easier to discern the overlaying of recordings and the gentle manipulations of the rain forest recordings on this one - and the overall structuring of the presentation


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, 2 Lieder, Op. 18, Quartet, Op. 22*

The nice thing about Webern is, it's so short that when my wife pops her head in and announces the black-eyed peas are ready, I can actually wait until the music finishes.


----------



## Morimur

*Stravinsky | Shostakovich | Prokofiev | Scriabin - Messe Noire (Lubimov)*


----------



## nightscape

Martinů - Violin Concerto No. 2, Toccata e due Canzoni


----------



## bejart

Georg Druschetzky (1745-1819): String Quintet in G Minor

Festetics Quartet with Kriszta Veghelyi on 2nd viola: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## KenOC

Boris Tishchenko, Dante-Symphony No. 4 "Purgatorio". St.Petersburg PO, Vladimir Verbitsky conducting. This is one of a set of five Dante-Symphonies dealing fairly literally with Dante's journey through Paradise, Purgatory, and Hell.


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, London SO*


----------



## Albert7

Listening to the mp3 version I had to hunt (waiting to get the imported CD and it ain't on US iTunes store) down online and it's marvelous!









a must listen to for sure


----------



## Guest

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later...

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later...

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later...

I know this is a free site and maybe I should not complain, but is there anyway we can upgrade the server?


----------



## Albert7

Watching a brilliant and controversial version of Wagner's Lohengrin which I am relishing 















Already digging the opening animation of rats and kingship as the overture is playing. Wow and beautiful sets.
Liking Hans Neuenfels better than Peter Sellars.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Five Pieces for String Quartet.*


----------



## KenOC

Jerome said:


> I know this is a free site and maybe I should not complain, but is there anyway we can upgrade the server?


Certainly. The site owner, who spends plenty of his own time and money on this site (and who has a real life as well) has occasionally asked for donations. You can send him some money.

Actually I believe the server is due for an upgrade shortly.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've been absent for a few days because I've been laden with the flu. It knocked me sideways! I haven't been able to do much other than lay on the couch all day. I've recovered a little strength though, so I'm back!

Brahms Piano Concerto No 1 - Barenboim, Celibidache, 1991


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's "Orgelbuchlein" choral preludes BWV 599-644 - Marie-Claire Alain, organ


----------



## KenOC

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've been absent for a few days because I've been laden with the flu. It knocked me sideways! I haven't been able to do much other than lay on the couch all day.


Had that. Best not to talk about some symptoms, but I couldn't even get up the stairs! The good news: Recovery is quick. Get well!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I listened to this yesterday, the first CD I listened to this year. 










A new one for me, Stockhausen is a composer I should listen to more often. Nothing on this has any dull, or even semi-interesting moments, it's all exciting and utterly awesome throughout.


----------



## BartokPizz

Brahms, Horn Trio, Op 40
Nash Ensemble
(Frank Lloyd on horn,with Ian Brown on piano and Marcia Crayford on violin)

And the Piano Quintet up next, with Ian Brown at the keyboard. What a wonderful disc this is.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

BRAHMS - Piano Sonata N. 2 in Fa#m - Piano: J.Katchen


----------



## papsrus

Bunch of stuff today, but finding this (again) quite lovely:

Myaskovsky, Vainberg -- Violin Concertos (Naxos)
Russian Philharmonic; Ilya Grubert, violin


----------



## nightscape

Schumann - *Das Paradies und die Peri *(Gardiner)

From this set:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Quartetto Italiano (1970): Brahms String Quartet op. 67 in B flat major


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No.1 - Lydia Mordkovitch, violin, Neeme Järvi, cond.

edit: now Webern's Slow Movement - Carmina Quartet


----------



## KenOC

SimonNZ said:


> on the radio: Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No.1 - Lydia Mordkovitch, violin, Neeme Järvi, cond.


My favorite performance of this. Lydia Mordkovich passed away just a few days ago.


----------



## SimonNZ

KenOC said:


> My favorite performance of this. Lydia Mordkovich passed away just a few days ago.


When it finished on the radio the announcer said it "seemed incomplete without being followed by a thunderous applause".


----------



## tdc

Berio - _Differences_ (1959)


----------



## SixFootScowl

A very nice Christmas sampler with spoken introductions:


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Berio - _Differences_ (1959)


An excellent piece. I often find at the start of a Berio piece when I'm hearing it for the first time the sounds are quite striking and I sense a particular work might be 'difficult', but as the work proceeds I find myself really pulled in by the inner logic and the way the sounds are organized and in this case the rich textures. I think Berio had a really strong 'artistic voice' and sense of 'artistic direction'.

Now I'm listening to:

Luc Ferrari and Otomo Yoshihide - _Archives Sauvees des Eaux_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart : Alban Berg Quartett/Michelle Wolf	*

String Quintet No. 3 in C, K.515: 
String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K.516:


----------



## starthrower

Great fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Final works of the first day of the year:

Victor Herbert - Hero and Leander, Op. 33









Per Nørgård - Grooving (played by Per Salo)









This is for piano, a quite slow, Feldmanesque piece. The two hands often seem to be going their own way, reminding me a little of Carter's Night Fantasies.

And to finish, Healey Willan's Prelude and Fugue in C minor.









Someone on TC recently mentioned discovering the organ works of Willan, and inspired me to give this a try. I agree it is quite a good disk, and I'm grateful for being pointed in the direction of a previously unheard of composer. I'm not familiar with a great many works written during the early 20th century, and Willan is a very pleasant composer in this time frame.


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> Same parent company. Well, I got a bit impatient during the 2nd disc and took it off. Beautiful orchestration, but the core musical meat just wasn't satisfying my itch.


I haven't listened to Henze's Ondine yet. I took a rare gamble with it-I found an extra $15 in the sock drawer  I like Henze: having been exposed to the symphonies, string quartets and various other works, I don't expect to be disappointed... and I can always use it to dance to :lol: The samples sounded great. Gramophone says, "a magnificent performance" and Penguin Guide 2011, "The DG version of the score is given with sensitivity and authority by Oliver Knussen, one of Henze's most eloquent interpreters...it is the product of Knussen's enthusiasm for the music, and this shows throughout. It is superbly realized by these fine musicians."


----------



## brotagonist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Nothing on this has any dull, or even semi-interesting moments, it's all exciting and utterly awesome throughout.


Great choice. One of my favourite Stockhausen albums!


----------



## brotagonist

I've been looking at expanding my Richard Strauss collection, but I haven't come to any definite conclusions yet. Some say Kempe, others say Karajan, either, either, neither, neither... but I won't call the whole thing off 

In the meantime, I listened to Karajan/BPO Metamorphosen.

Now, I have this on:









Vaughan Williams Symphony 7 & 8
Bakels/Bournemouth

This is a very fine version! I think the organ really comes out in this performance, more so than I recall from Boult/LondonPO.

Edit: It has now dawned on me what is so different. This orchestra does not implement the percussion instruments (xylophone, glockenspiel, vibraphone, wind machine, etc.) like Boult/LondonPO did. As a result, the Messiaenic sound palette is absent. That really made the Boult exceptional. This has more a Lawrence of Arabia than a Canyons aux Étoiles feeling. Nice as it sounds, it is disappointing. It was that Messiaen sound that especially drew me to this symphony. I only paid $2 for it, an unexpected find at a local shop the week after this was featured in our SS. Maybe I'll trade it back in a year or two


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Happy New Year Everyone!!!!*

I just got back from my Christmas vacation trip, and I've been 'Callas-clean' for two weeks. . . . . . . . . well, I'm going to change all that. _;D_-- _and at maximum volume._

Binge time!!!










Act IV, scene one ending: _"Colui vivra. . . Vivra! Contende il giubilo"_

This cut is pure_ tour-de-force_ joy in every way. God I can't tell you how good it is to blast this music right now after being in a car for the better part of a day. Not that I don't enjoy driving fast-- I love it. I just love Callas more ('yes'-- ''that'' much). _;DDDD _










Act II, end: "_Giudici! Ad Anna!_"



















And for the _pièce de résistance_, _'feministe' mais 'feminine'_, Queen-of-Queen Anthems: _"E che? Io son Medea."_

All pieces extravagantly and irrepressibly me.

God, I love Divina.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I've been looking at expanding my Richard Strauss collection, but I haven't come to any definite conclusions yet. Some say Kempe, others say Karajan, either, either, neither, neither... but I won't call the whole thing off


Brozer, come on, I'll show you-- the Valhalla Express is_ this way_.

My motto's usually, "Make fashion, not war." But in Strauss' case, I'll transpose that. _;D_










The Staatskapelle Dresden's horn flourishes and string playing for the cut "A Hero's Deeds in Battle" is alone worth the price of the disc.










Karajan's reading is pure exaltation in every way.


----------



## brotagonist

I was looking at that Kempe and I used to own the Karajan Zarathustra on LP. So you're suggesting that Kempe does Heldenleben and Tod und Verklärung better, while Karajan does Zarthustra better? Or you're saying that they both did Strauss magnificently (generally, an accepted fact)? :lol:

I had been looking at the boxed sets, thinking I would just make it easy for myself.

1. There is a nice Karajan 5CD set with all of the pieces I want, quite a lot of nice to have ones, and little else... at a good price, too. One box, one shipping charge.

2. Kempe is boxed about three different ways  EMI has a 9CD set, that is also available under license by Brilliant Classics. 9 discs is way too much and would include quite a lot of material I don't really need. Then, they also have a 7CD set on EMI, which exists in 2 versions, a 2002 and a 2013 remastering. Some suggest that the newer remastering is not as good as the older remastering, but there is no agreement. Then, there are also the reissued albums from the '90s, such as you have shown above, meaning I'd have to buy them individually and pay shipping for each one ($3.50 an album). And, great as they are supposed to be, one thing everyone seems to agree on is that the 1960s sound, I believe it is, is nowhere close to the 1980s sound of Karajan.

Show me the way to Valhalla


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I was looking at that Kempe and I used to own the Karajan Zarathustra on LP. So you're suggesting that Kempe does Heldenleben and Tod und Verklärung better, while Karajan does Zarthustra better? Or you're saying that they both did Strauss magnificently (generally, an accepted fact)? :lol:
> 
> I had been looking at the boxed sets, thinking I would just make it easy for myself.
> 
> 1. There is a nice Karajan 5CD set with all of the pieces I want, quite a lot of nice to have ones, and little else... at a good price, too. One box, one shipping charge.
> 
> 2. Kempe is boxed about three different ways  EMI has a 9CD set, that is also available under license by Brilliant Classics. 9 discs is way too much and would include quite a lot of material I don't really need. Then, they also have a 7CD set on EMI, which exists in 2 versions, a 2002 and a 2013 remastering. Some suggest that the newer remastering is not as good as the older remastering, but there is no agreement. Then, there are also the reissued albums from the '90s, such as you have shown above, meaning I'd have to buy them individually and pay shipping for each one ($3.50 an album). And, great as they are supposed to be, one thing everyone seems to agree on is that the 1960s sound, I believe it is, is nowhere close to the 1980s sound of Karajan.
> 
> Show me the way to Valhalla


I was gunning for Karajan's '74 _Zarathustra_ and _Death and Transfiguration_ and Kempe's _Heldenleben_.

The sound on the re-engineered EMI Kempe is boxy and a bit hollow and with a substandard bass response-- but the _performance _of "A Hero's Deeds in Battle" is the fiercest I've heard. Neither Reiner, nor Barenboim, nor any of Karajan's DG or EMI endeavors even come close. . .

I have the EMI Kempe Strauss box set and all of Karajan's Strauss-- _all of it._ With Strauss conductors of stature I just hedge my bet and get their entire _oeuvre_.

But as far as the _fiercer _side of Strauss goes, the conducting on the two cd's I mentioned is of an entirely different warrior caste. Maybe that's why some people don't like it.

What do these types call epic battle and spectacle?-- that's right: ""bombast.""

Well, their monumental loss.

If its right to me, its right. _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's The Miracles Of Mary - Jiri Belohlavek, cond.


----------



## Bas

Giacomo Puccini - Turandot
By Maria Callas [soprano], Elisabeth Schwarzkopf [soprano], Eugenio Fernandi [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [tenor], e.a. Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Tulio Serafin [dir.], on EMI


----------



## ptr

starthrower said:


> Great fun!!!!!!!!


Hey, ptr is in the audience, middle of row 18, can You see me? 

Very fun concert! Hannigan is a hoot in the same way as HK Gruber is!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

Codex Engleberg 314


----------



## PetrB

*John Adams ~ Fearful Symmetries*

John Adams ~ Fearful Symmetries
in one helluva fully committed and highly concentrated and perfect energy performance by the musicians of L'Orchestre National de Montpellier; René Bosc, conducting.





Enjoy!


----------



## PetrB

Bas said:


> Giacomo Puccini - Turandot
> By Maria Callas [soprano], Elisabeth Schwarzkopf [soprano], Eugenio Fernandi [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [tenor], e.a. Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Tulio Serafin [dir.], on EMI
> 
> View attachment 60070


Well, if it must be Puccini (that first act crowd / choral scene _is_ fantastic) that is one helluva lineup of principals, conductor and all.


----------



## Bas

PetrB said:


> Well, if it must be Puccini (that first act crowd / choral scene _is_ fantastic) that is one helluva lineup of principals, conductor and all.


Am I missing a nuance or are you saying you are not a fan of Puccini's music?


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Schubert* - Impromptus, D899 / Maria J. Pires

*Beethoven* - String Quartet #10 _"Harp"_ / Danish Quartet

*Glass* - String Quartet #5 / Kronos Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Sonata Op. 78 in G Major, D894 (Andreas Staier).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

On a 38° day, not much can really take my mind off the weather, but this can!


----------



## Guest

Johannes Brahms
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat
Nelson Freire, piano
Riccardo Chailly - Gewandhauseorchester


----------



## Pugg

Freni and Scotto in Duets.:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Got a real craving for Sibelius's first symphony. Barbirolli's right now. Cant get enough of that first movement especially!


----------



## Jeff W

'Sup TC! Good morning from overcast and chill Albany!

I got started off by listening to the Vienna Philharmonic's 2015 New Year's Day concert. Zubin Mehta led the Vienna Philharmonic in a whole mess of waltzes and polkas that the Vienna Philharmonic could probably play in their sleep. Wonderful fun to start off the new year, in my opinion!

Now, onto the pre-recorded section!









I chose Hans Gal's Symphony No. 2 and Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 4 to lead off. Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan.









Next up, Ralph Vaughn-Williams' Symphony No. 5 & No. 9. Sir Adrian Boult led the London Philharmonic.









Lastly, some Mozart to warm up for the Saturday Symphony for this week. Karl Bohm led the Berlin Philharmonic in Mozart's Symphonies No. 35 'Haffner', 36 'Linz' and 38 'Prague'. Lovely old school Mozart.


----------



## Morimur

*Schönberg | Berg | Webern - Gurrelieder • Lieder (Kubelik) (2 CD)*



















*The original 'Gangsta'.*


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in F Major, Op.3, No.4

Bradley Creswick leading the Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSORATORIUM
_Christmas Oratorio_ BWV 248
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Theo Adam, Peter Schreier, Annelies Burmeister, Arleen Auger
Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie
Martin Flämig, conductor

Berlin Classics


----------



## JACE

Badinerie said:


> Got a real craving for Sibelius's first symphony. Barbirolli's right now. Cant get enough of that first movement especially!


I'm now listening to this very recording -- First Symphony, first movement.

Terrific!


----------



## starthrower

Britten-Four Sea Interludes Bernstein 
Cello Symphony Rostropovich


----------



## Pugg

As we approach the 200th anniversary of the battle of Waterloo.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Orfeo

*Robert Schumann*
Humoreske, Etudes Symphoniques, Fantasie op. 17, Klaviersonate op. 11, etc.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.

*Johannes Brahms*
Piano Concerto no. II in B-flat major.
Fantasies, op. 116.
-Emil Gilels, piano.
-The Berlin Philharmonic/Eugen Jochum.

*Karl Goldmark*
Symphony no. II in E-flat.
Overture "Penthesilea."
-The Rhenish Philharmonic/Michael Halasz.

*Sergei Lyapunov*
Twelve Transcendental Etudes, op. 11.
-Konstantin Scherbakov, piano.

*Dmitri Kabalevsky*
Cello Concerto no. II.
-Raphael Wallfisch, cello.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Chant du Menestrel for Cello & Orchestra. 
-Raphael Wallfisch, cello.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.


----------



## Vasks

_*Rockin' with Rochberg*...LPs_

*Tableaux (de Gaetani/Turnabout)
Serenata d'estate (Weisberg/Nonesuch)
Black Sounds (Oberlin Wind Ens/Grenadilla)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Night songs 
*Renée Fleming* and *Jean-Yves Thibaudet.*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor'; No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths'; No. 1 in G Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## brotagonist

Following PetrB's lead:

John (not Luther) Adams' Fearful Symmetries
Orchestre National de Montpellier. Direction: René Bosc

Cute, amusing, fun. Why do I always turn up my nose at _this kind of stuff_? :lol: I think it makes great movie music, and a Buster Keaton silent film is perfect! :tiphat:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No 2, "Resurrection"_

Brigitte Fassbaender, Mezzo-Soprano
Margaret Price, Soprano
London Symphony Orchestra and Choir









Stokowski conducting


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> I have the EMI Kempe Strauss box set and all of Karajan's Strauss-- _all of it._ With Strauss conductors of stature I just hedge my bet and get their entire _oeuvre_.
> 
> But as far as the _fiercer _side of Strauss goes, the conducting on the two cd's I mentioned is of an entirely different warrior caste. Maybe that's why some people don't like it.
> 
> What do these types call epic battle and spectacle?-- that's right: ""bombast.""


I got the Karajan 5CD box (shipped $23.30). I don't want the entire oeuvre, but a generous selection of the pieces I am particularly excited about. I think it's a '80s Zarathustra, not the '74, though. I'd be back to collecting one album per piece, which would end up costing me over $100. Even with the Kempe albums, buying them individually would set me back a good $80. Were I to do that, I would need to delay the project for a couple of years.

You really have sold me on Kempe's Heldenleben :devil: I think I will look at pruning some of the individual Strauss albums I have, such as Maazel/Vienna, once the Karajan box is here. Then, I can get that Kempe in the next few years to have the best of both worlds: essential works, no overkill, _and_ bombast


----------



## starthrower




----------



## George O

Musica Barroca Española

pieces by

Anonymus (circa 1580-1650)
Bartolomé de Selma y Salaverde (circa 1595-circa 1640)
Mateo Romero (circa 1575-1647)
Juan Hidalgo (1614-1685)
Miguel Marti Valenciano (17th century)
Juan de Navas (circa 1650-1719)

Montserrat Figueras, soprano
Jannekke van der Meer, violin
Jordi Savall, viola da gamba
Pere Ros, cello
Ton Koopman, harpsichord

on Das Alte Were / Telefunken (Western Germany), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## Kivimees

So now that I've admired the cover, it's time to listen to the CD:









(The cover is very appropriate.)


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Kalinnikov: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 / Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra*


----------



## Oliver

Bach 'Aus Liebe Will Mein Heiland Sterben'


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Given that classical music has often featured in James Bond films, it figures that the franchise deserves to be given its own special treatment by a classical orchestra. This is brilliant!

Proms 2011 - Music from the James Bond films


----------



## Marschallin Blair

PetrB said:


> Well, if it must be Puccini (that first act crowd / choral scene _is_ fantastic) that is one helluva lineup of principals, conductor and all.












Don't forget the gorgeous choruses in "_Perché tarda la luna_" directly after that; and the epic choruses in "_Per l'lutimata volta_ following; or the duet between prince and princess, "Princess of death! Princess of fire!"(_"Principessa di morte!Principessa di gelo!"_; or "_Nessun Dorma,_"; or "_In Questa Reggia_"; or "_Signore, ascolta!_"; or "My First Tears" ("_Del Primo Pianto_") or . . . . . . or pretty much the entire_ opera_ for that matter. _;D_






Callas the Supreme.

(03:53+)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Francisco Lopez- Fabrikas
Georg Haas- String Quartet 4 with electronics


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

How to compress a 33 minute Bach keyboard work into 20 minutes? Simple. Ignore all the repeats!
Unfortunate choice by Leonhardt. He ignores 99% of the repeats, leaving these great compositions half-naked. Shocking choice by a Bachian of his stature.

Of the music he does play here, fine performances, a bit staid in the gavottes and bourrées. Nobody reveals more clarity when Bach keyboard music turns complex. A shame then that half the music is missing.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Haydn: Orgelmesse 
Mozart: Te Deum

Kammler / Munchner Residenz-Orchester
From my new Deutsche Harmonia Mundi box

The first real mis-hit.
Boys choir with intonation all over the shop. This one won't get many listens. The Naxos box version is infinitely superior.


----------



## hpowders

Miss Hit-usually my blind date for the evening.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I got the Karajan 5CD box (shipped $23.30). I don't want the entire oeuvre, but a generous selection of the pieces I am particularly excited about. I think it's a '80s Zarathustra, not the '74, though. I'd be back to collecting one album per piece, which would end up costing me over $100. Even with the Kempe albums, buying them individually would set me back a good $80. Were I to do that, I would need to delay the project for a couple of years.
> 
> You really have sold me on Kempe's Heldenleben :devil: I think I will look at pruning some of the individual Strauss albums I have, such as Maazel/Vienna, once the Karajan box is here. Then, I can get that Kempe in the next few years to have the best of both worlds: essential works, no overkill, _and_ bombast












Cheers to high adventure!

Fantastic.

<Clink. Clink.>

Truth to tell though, I'm not enamored of the digital DG Karajan_ Zarathustra_. The engineering balances are horribly botched and the climaxes, though powerful, are muddy. Karajan also does the introduction at an unusually fast pace-- which may work for you but not for me. . . but its all about you, so _vive la difference_.

That said though, the '74 analog DG _Zarathustra_ is like a heady infusion of synaesthetic Renaissance art to my ears-- with the perfect balances, pulse, and blendings. Once I heard it, I very infrequently put on any other performance of it. Its just stellar in every way.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 60086
> 
> 
> Haydn: Orgelmesse
> Mozart: Te Deum
> 
> Kammler / Munchner Residenz-Orchester
> From my new Deutsche Harmonia Mundi box
> 
> The first real mis-hit.
> Boys choir with intonation all over the shop. This one won't get many listens. The Naxos box version is infinitely superior.


Thanks for the warning.

If its not even 'Naxos-level,' well, I don't think my exploring it is really in the cards. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Etudes
Mitsuko Uchida









Remarkable!


----------



## Cosmos

Shosty's First


----------



## The nose

John Cage
Works For Percussion
Quatuor Hêlios


----------



## Morimur

*Schönberg: Das Chorwerk (BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus / Pierre Boulez )*










For those not in love with Schönberg's music, this recording might change your mind.


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> Truth to tell though, I'm not enamored of the digital DG Karajan_ Zarathustra_. The engineering balances are horribly botched and the climaxes, though powerful, are muddy. Karajan also does the introduction at an unusually fast pace-- which may work for you but not for me. . . but its all about you, so _vive la difference_.
> 
> That said though, the '74 analog DG _Zarathustra_ is like a heady infusion of synaesthetic Renaissance art to my ears-- with the perfect balances, pulse, and blendings. Once I heard it, I very infrequently put on any other performance of it. Its just stellar in every way.


I'm not going back to analog  In the meantime, I've now got a Karajan recording on the way that drops the shorts of most listeners... but not yours :lol: a Maazel recording of Zarathustra and a Beecham recording of Heldenleben. The latter, like Kempe, is a heavily remastered historic archive recording, which was another reason I wasn't too keen on getting yet another such one right now.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Du Aber Daniel" - Konrad Junghanel, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I'm not going back to analog  In the meantime, I've now got a Karajan recording on the way that drops the shorts of most listeners... but not yours :lol: a Maazel recording of Zarathustra and a Beecham recording of Heldenleben. The latter, like Kempe, is a heavily remastered historic archive recording, which was another reason I wasn't too keen on getting yet another such one right now.




















Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllll. . . 'Analog' and 'digital' are meaningless categories when it comes to_ quality_ of sound. The quality of sound depends on the talents of the sound engineer, and not merely the mode that captured, or in the case of a digital reproduction, 'filtered' the sound.

For instance, Miklos Rozsa's analog re-recording of _Ben Hur_ highlights with the National Philharmonic from the mid-seventies on Decca will blow most digital cd's out of the water. Haitink's analog Decca Concertgebouw Tchaikovsky's_ Fifth _as well. . . and so it is with Karajan's analog '74 _Zarathustra_ _vis-a-vis _his digital remake a decade later. . .

_Maazel's Zarathustra? Beecham's Heldenleben?_ . . ._ oooooooookaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy. _ 
_
;D_


----------



## Flamme




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

PetrB- Well, if it must be Puccini (that first act crowd / choral scene is fantastic) that is one helluva lineup of principals, conductor and all.

Bas- Am I missing a nuance or are you saying you are not a fan of Puccini's music?

Perhaps he means that Puccini... like Rachmaninoff and Tchaikovsky... is music for "simple minds" that are "simply entertained". (Or so I read somewhere?)


----------



## JACE

On the way home from work:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 / Eugen Jochum, London SO*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

MarschallinBlair- Truth to tell though, I'm not enamored of the digital DG Karajan Zarathustra. The engineering balances are horribly botched and the climaxes, though powerful, are muddy. Karajan also does the introduction at an unusually fast pace-- which may work for you but not for me. . . but its all about you, so vive la difference.





































That said though, the '74 analog DG Zarathustra is like a heady infusion of synaesthetic Renaissance art to my ears-- with the perfect balances, pulse, and blendings. Once I heard it, I very infrequently put on any other performance of it. Its just stellar in every way.

I have a good selection of Strauss recordings by Kempe, Reiner, Karajan, Furtwangler, Beecham, etc... For the tone poems (excepting the Alpine Symphony) the earlier Karajan recordings tend to be my favorite.

By the way, my Marschallin... what about the operas? Surely this young individual needs to move on past the tone poems and into the real deep end of Strauss' oeuvre.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still working my way through my Christmas purchases:










Marvelous orchestral versions (orchestrated by Wolf, himself) of 24 of his finest lieder. If only Schubert... I'll leave that thought right there. Too painful.

Callas Remastered:










I couldn't hold off on this one. It's still my favorite Verdi opera... and it was the first opera I saw... in the Zeffirelli film version with Teresa Stratas and a young Placido Domingo.










Picked this up following the recommendation of a long-time member here for recordings of Brahms beyond Szell, Gardiner, Karajan, etc... Besides... how could you go wrong with all four symphonies for a bit over $5 US? Listened to Symphonies 1 & 2... No. 1 was especially enthralling... but then admittedly I was somewhat distracted during No. 2.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Luonnotar, Andante Festivo, Oceanides, King Christian II Suite, Finlandia
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi


----------



## JACE

More LvB:








*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*
Disc 8 - Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31


----------



## Guest

Sheppard played all six Partitas in a single evening--quite a feat--and this presumably unedited recording reveals astonishingly accurate finger-work and powerful interpretations. He makes full use of a modern grand's resources, including some judicious pedaling, and a broad range of dynamics and touch. The sound is crystal clear. It's a rather close perspective, but the mics pick up enough room sound to keep the audio from being too clinical and dry. The mics also pick up a little pedal/foot noise, but very little from the audience. All in all, one of my favorite recordings of this music. Oh, and my copy was autographed for the previous owner!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3: Bruch and Mendelssohn










The first opera I saw in person... and contrary to the purists who argue that opera is a solely musical form, it was the spectacle as a whole that enthralled me. I still remember the triumphal march as tribute is brought before the pharaoh. As this scene progressed the lights were gradually increased as the gifts grew increasingly impressive. As we approached the climax, two tigers were brought across the stage and you could feel the electricity throughout the audience as we all wondered "Could they surpass this?!" And then the climax came... the music reached a crescendo and the stage lights were literally doubled or quadrupled in intensity causing the entire stage to glow and visually rush forward just as two live elephants were paraded across the stage. From that moment on I was an opera lover.


----------



## George O

El Barroco Español: 'Tonos Humanos' und Instrumentalmusik um 1640-1700

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi63418.htm

Hespèrion XX:
Montserrat Figueras, soprano
Jordi Savall, viola da gamba
Ton Koopman, harpsichord
Hopkinson Smith, guitar and tiorba
Christophe Coin, bass de violone

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SimonNZ said:


> Telemann's Cantata "Du Aber Daniel" - Konrad Junghanel, cond.


Ah, the Trauer Actus - how do you like it, SimonNZ?

Robert Schumann - Kinderszenen, Op. 15 (Christian Zacharias).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

There's something about this version that I love.

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Proms 2012)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rameau*: The Keyboard Works, w. Marcelle Meyer (1897 - 1957), piano (studio rec. 1946 - 1953, Salle Adyar, Paris). Tharaud calls Meyer the greatest proponent of these works. I agree, having heard several harpsichord and piano renditions, including Tharaud's.

These recordings feature excellent mono, which was 24/96 remastered from original master tapes in 2007. Highly recommended.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

J. S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
Benjamin Alard, Harpsichord

Fabulous performances! Whoever thinks a harpsichord can't sound sensuous needs to hear the beautiful bell-like sounds coming from this magnificent instrument.

Needless to say, all repeats are taken. Conservative embellishments are occasionally employed that do not detract from Bach's music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cristopher Tye, Western Wind Mass*


----------



## Haydn man

Just a little more Haydn before bed


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass No. 2*


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Maazel's Zarathustra? Beecham's Heldenleben?_ . . ._ oooooooookaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy. _
> _
> ;D_


Those don't meet your standards?  I got Maazel as a trade-in. Beecham/Barbirolli I ordered. I admit that I ordered it, because I was trying to find the one album that had all of the works I wanted :lol: I think it is quite a fine album, but the remastering artifacts are audible.

I had never been a major Strauss fan, hence my recent desire to collect some more of the major works in good performances.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky. Reiner! A very stirring Battle on the Ice.


----------



## Badinerie

I dont really have a Definitive favourite performance of Also Sprach Zarathustra It seems a pretty 'elastic' work imho hard to ruin unless a conductor is really trying! but I cant get past Solti's Heldenleben on Decca. VPO yeah!










Just finished listening to this LP.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I am currently listening to Barber's String Quartet, Op.11. 
The second movement was later transcribed for string orchestra as the famous "Adagio for Strings", but the original is just as good. The sound is much less dense, of course, with only four instruments, which makes it seem more immediate and penetrating, though the climax is less dramatic with less sound.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My new Beethoven symphony cycle by the great but little known Janos Ferencsik:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Rochberg
String Quartet No. 3*
Concord String Quartet [New World, 1993]

I got on rather better with this the second time around, so it was me and not the music. Fancy that! My son rather surprised me by walking past (as I was listening, wearing headphones) and exclaiming "George Rochberg!"










*Mendelssohn
String Quartet No 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Schumann
String Quartet No 1 in F major, Op. 41 no 1*
Guarneri String Quartet [RCA, 2009, but recorded 1967]

This, I must admit, is the way I like my Mendelssohn played, closely miked and a strong, immediate and visceral reading from the Guarneris. The Schumann #1's not bad either.










*
Glass
String Quartet No 4 'Buczak'*
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1995]

I'm not sure if I warm to this or not. I have given it three tries - the most I can say is that I don't dislike it...


----------



## isorhythm

At the moment "Almost New York" by Alvin Lucier, from this: http://www.newfocusrecordings.com/catalogue/claire-chase-density

Next track is one of the few Philip Glass pieces I like without reservation, "Piece in the Shape of a Square."


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Triple Concerto C major Anne Sophie Mutter Andre Previn Lynn Harrell Kurt Masur LPO


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Schuman (1910-1992)
String Quartet No.3 (1939).*
I. Introduction and Fugue
II. Intermezzo
III. Rondo-Variations
The Gordon String Quartet [Concert Hall Society Inc., ~1947]

Ooh, this is good (Think Hindemith and early Britten) despite the limited sound quality of the transfer from shellac (I presume).
On the strength of this I've just ordered a second hand copy of #2,3 and 5 played by the Lydian Quartet (1992).


----------



## Albert7

Started to approach this 14 hour box set I found on Amazon mp3 (not on itunes):









This is so worth the buck I paid for it


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> View attachment 60085
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
> Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
> 
> How to compress a 33 minute Bach keyboard work into 20 minutes? Simple. Ignore all the repeats!
> Unfortunate choice by Leonhardt. He ignores 99% of the repeats, leaving these great compositions half-naked. Shocking choice by a Bachian of his stature.
> 
> Of the music he does play here, fine performances, a bit staid in the gavottes and bourrées. Nobody reveals more clarity when Bach keyboard music turns complex. A shame then that half the music is missing.


Maybe not Leonhardt's choice? Could it have been a marketing decision by the producers? Maybe for space considerations?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Janine Jansen & friends - Beethoven: Septet in Es-groot, op. 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I really need to go to bed now. One last audition tonight:

*Frank Bridge
Folk Songs (arr. for string quartet)
An Irish Melody, 'The Londonderry Air'
Cherry Ripe
Sally In Our Alley
Sir Roger De Coverley*
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2012]

From a wonderful, sparkling disc of Bridge chamber works
And ravishing cover art by Eric Ravilius


----------



## Bruce

Time to relax on a Friday evening with:

Peter Mennin - Piano Concerto - Buketoff conducts the Royal Philharmonic, John Ogden accompanies on the piano.









This is a wonderful concerto. The outer movements are manic cascades of piano arpeggios hardly giving the soloist a chance to rest. I can hear some motivic similarities to his justly famous seventh symphony.

Alexei Stanchinsky (Russian, 1888 - 1914) - Piano Sonata No. 1 in F - Daniel Blumenthal (piano)









A wonderful composer who suffered from a cruel nervous disorder, and died from unknown causes at a young age. Amazingly prolific for the few years he was active as a composer.

Carter - Cello Sonata - Krosnick & Jacobs playing









Milhaud - Symphony No. 8 - Francis and the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 60085
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
> Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
> 
> How to compress a 33 minute Bach keyboard work into 20 minutes? Simple. Ignore all the repeats!
> Unfortunate choice by Leonhardt. He ignores 99% of the repeats, leaving these great compositions half-naked. Shocking choice by a Bachian of his stature.
> 
> Of the music he does play here, fine performances, a bit staid in the gavottes and bourrées. Nobody reveals more clarity when Bach keyboard music turns complex. A shame then that half the music is missing.


Speaking of repeats, Craig Sheppard takes an interesting approach to the Gigue from the 6th Partita: It can be interpreted as a quadruple or triple rhythm. Sheppard states in his notes that he can't decided which way to play it, so he plays it both ways! He plays the first half of each section in quadruple, then the repeat in triple time. I prefer the quad version--the triplet sounds too jazzy to me, but Sheppard says he enjoys that aspect. Anyway, it certainly makes for interesting listening!


----------



## Bruce

albertfallickwang said:


> Started to approach this 14 hour box set I found on Amazon mp3 (not on itunes):
> 
> View attachment 60098
> 
> 
> This is so worth the buck I paid for it


I got that one, too. Most of the performances are excellent and the recording quality is quite high. I acquired it over a year ago, and have yet to listen to more than a third of it.


----------



## Albert7

Bruce said:


> I got that one, too. Most of the performances are excellent and the recording quality is quite high. I acquired it over a year ago, and have yet to listen to more than a third of it.


Agreed with you there. I really love the efforts of the Bach Guild to create these huge box sets that are affordable to the general public.


----------



## JACE

Still more LvB:










Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 / Eugen Jochum, London SO & Chorus
Kiri Te Kanawa, soprano; Julia Hamari, mezzo-soprano; Stuart Burrows, tenor; Robert Holl, bass


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This choir sounds very good! Makes up for the sometimes boring orchestral playing by the English Chamber Orchestra:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## brotagonist

Préludes, 2 Episodes from Lenau's Faust, 2 Legends
Conlon/Rotterdam

Very nice music. I believe this is how Liszt wanted les Préludes and Faust performed: in succession. I'm not sure about the Legends about St. Francis. The second of the Faust pieces is Liszt's second Mephisto Waltz.


----------



## Albert7

On the tinychat group right now we are watching this:






This is the best opera video ever made I think from a cinematography standpoint.


----------



## Pugg

​
Neville Marriner box

D25 (1981)
*WEBER Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brahms - three Piano Quartets. I especially like the 3rd, a work which took the composer nigh on 20 years to complete to his satisfaction (Brahms started on it in the year of Schumann's death and it may contain a subtext relating to the dead composer's widow which, if so, might explain why it was such a difficult work for him to get out of his system).

This release also has a handy bonus in the shape of Mahler's single movement for Piano Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

albertfallickwang said:


> On the tinychat group right now we are watching this:
> 
> This is the best opera video ever made I think from a cinematography standpoint.


First of all, there is a special thread for watching opera.....in the opera section.

But to the point , try Franco Zeffirelli's : La Traviata and this Zauberflote looks like children theater.


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> I haven't listened to Henze's Ondine yet. I took a rare gamble with it-I found an extra $15 in the sock drawer  I like Henze: having been exposed to the symphonies, string quartets and various other works, I don't expect to be disappointed... and I can always use it to dance to :lol: The samples sounded great. Gramophone says, "a magnificent performance" and Penguin Guide 2011, "The DG version of the score is given with sensitivity and authority by Oliver Knussen, one of Henze's most eloquent interpreters...it is the product of Knussen's enthusiasm for the music, and this shows throughout. It is superbly realized by these fine musicians."


You'll probably enjoy it. My head was in serial mode when I gave it a listen, so I'll have to come back to it.

NP:


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Concerto No.4 in A Major

Oliver von Dohnanyi directing the Slovak Sinfonietta Zilina -- Tomas Dratva, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

albertfallickwang said:


> On the tinychat group right now we are watching this:
> 
> This is the best opera video ever made I think from a cinematography standpoint.


Its just my two cents, but I'd really rather you weren't coming here to suggest people stop paying attention to TC and to be somewhere else.

And I really don't like that it appears another chat forum is probably reducing the chat here.

Its cool that people get to meet and see each other, but this other aspect...i'm surprised its not an issue already.


----------



## Weston

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D Minor, Op. 76, No. 2, Hob.III:76, "Fifths"*
Festetics Quartet










The growling cello fo the first movement seems more characteristic of Beethoven than of Haydn. Seems the gentle fellow could shake his fist with the best of them. The entire work after the first movement is a little rustic and weirdly modern sounding.

*Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36*
Emperor Quartet










I can't say this did much for me tonight, except for the third movement which has some interesting atmospheric trills and an awesome finale.

*Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet*
Michel Lethiec, et al










This one takes a while to get going too, but once it does, it's cool. Except -- it seems there are an awful lot of modern or contemporary chamber works that use pizzicato for no particular reason or effect. They're just pluck sounds thrown in once in a while.

(A train horn outside was in the same key, or was a note that fit anyway. That was weird.)


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> I'd really rather you weren't coming here to suggest people stop paying attention to TC and to be somewhere else.
> 
> And I really don't like that it appears another chat forum is probably reducing the chat here.... i'm surprised its not an issue already.


I agree with this :tiphat: Why should we go to another site to talk about classical music, when we're already here? It would be a loss for a thriving site. I feel it is bad netiquette to go onto a site to entice users elsewhere.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bartok's Concerto For Orchestra - NYPO, Pierre Boulez


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

Symphonies No.40 and No.41









A very fine rendering of these two great works.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No 3_
London Symphony Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein conducting

Norma Procter Contralto
Ambrosian Singers
John McCarthy conducting

Wandsworth School Boys Choir
Russell Burgess conducting


----------



## Albert7

Classical guitar is heavily underrated... and this isn't Julian Bream but someone much younger. 









A must hear guys!


----------



## Pugg

albertfallickwang said:


> Classical guitar is heavily underrated... and this isn't Julian Bream but someone much younger.
> 
> View attachment 60111
> 
> 
> A must hear guys!


I know I saw him live.
By the way, do you ever read this thread back 
If not , please do .


----------



## starthrower

I put this on repeat. This girl is one hell of a composer! The CD features a great clarinet concerto,
short string quartet, and some very imaginative and skillfully orchestrated works. She's very modern 
sounding, and the pieces are quite vigorous and dynamic, with brightly colored sonorities.


----------



## Haydn man

TurnaboutVox said:


> I really need to go to bed now. One last audition tonight:
> 
> *Frank Bridge
> Folk Songs (arr. for string quartet)
> An Irish Melody, 'The Londonderry Air'
> Cherry Ripe
> Sally In Our Alley
> Sir Roger De Coverley*
> The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2012]
> 
> From a wonderful, sparkling disc of Bridge chamber works
> And ravishing cover art by Eric Ravilius


TV. I would love to hear your thoughts on this disc. What little of Bridge I have heard I must say I enjoyed.
Thanks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Composer of the month: Francisco Lopez. My first listen to any Lopez! I chose this on Spotify....










I'm so glad we have COTM!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

albertfallickwang said:


> Classical guitar is heavily underrated... and this isn't Julian Bream but someone much younger.
> 
> View attachment 60111
> 
> 
> A must hear guys!


I like the music on this, not so much the performer. Julian Bream had it way back in the day, he had it 3 times recorded actually  (referring to Aranjuez concerto)

Guitarists to check out: Ana Vidovic, Kyuhee Park, Slava Grigoryan, Ricardo Gallén.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's The Miracles Of Mary - Jiri Belohlavek, cond.

replaying some of this fabulous work/recording that impressed me greatly yesterday


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Exsultate Jubilate.
*
Our own *Elly Ameling* .


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Recordings by Ruby Helder, the "lady tenor".
While her voice was certainly very deep, I did not think it sounded like a tenor voice. Perhaps it was just the recording.


----------



## Albert7

More listening to try to finish up this album of Sol Gabetta. Very lyrical Jewish cello songs which I dig.


----------



## Badinerie

Russo. Street Music. Nice bit of fun for a Saturday morning.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata in B-Flat Major, D960 (Elizabeth Leonskaja).









Excellent interpretation, imo. Leonskaja plays in a very 'exquisite' way which doesn't exaggerate the Romanticism in the piece - it's there of course, but she also underlines dynamic variety, which is great. She has a vibrant, 'sparkling' touch as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt : Karajan*


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Schubert* - String Quartet #12 in C minor and #15 in G major / Emerson SQ


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yep, one of my favourite recordings. Nothing too over the top, but just glorious


----------



## Jeff W

*Weekend time! Woohoo!*

Good morning TC! Time for the weekend!!









Felt an urge to listen to Dvorak's Symphony No. 7 & 8 last night. Witold Rowicki led the London Symphony Orchestra.









After that, I got into the spirit for the Saturday Symphony thread and listened to some Mozart! Symphonies No. 32 (a very fun short symphony!), 34, 35 'Haffner' (our Saturday Symphony) and 36 'Linz'. Trevor Pinnock conducted the English Concert from the harpsichord. Incidentally, I don't know if this is authentic artwork the the Pinnock\Mozart set, but it looks very nice!









Went to the woefully underperformed Joachim Raff for my next selection, his Symphony No. 5 'Lenore' and the Suite No. 1 for Orchestra. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.

Currently on is this week's Symphonycast. The featured concert is one by the Los Angeles Philharmonic as conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen. The program was Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20 (K. 466) and Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'. Jeremy Denk played the solo piano in the Mozart concerto.


----------



## DeepR

Russian Orthodox. Pavel G. Chesnokov - To Thee We Sing
Just listened to it like 10 times in a row.


----------



## Weston

I had a -- let's call it an "unscheduled dismount" from my bike on the way home yesterday afternoon. I landed hard on my shoulder and thought I heard a crack or felt a kind of popping sensation in my chest. I've been really worried I cracked a rib (and hoping against hope I don't get the horrible virus going around giving people bronchitis. Coughing would be unthinkable.) I'm in pain this morning but not excruciating and I HATE the thought of spending my precious time off in a doctor's office.

So, I'll be taking it easy for a while I suspect.

Though it's really early in the morning, I want to explore. I'm working backward through this thread and looking for composers I've not heard before using Spotify.

*Francisco Lopez: Untitled #241*
from the album Autistici Reworked: Resonating Wires.










Hmm. Sounds more like Authechre reworked. I enjoyed it but I wouldn't call it classical music. When did experimental ambient become classical? I suppose one could say it follows in the footsteps of earlier electronic compositions, Charles Wourinen's Time's Encomium or Subotnik's Silver Apples of the Moon, but what makes this more classical than any of a number of basement laptop experimenters? There is a kind of symmetry to this piece when we come full cirlce toward the end, but so what?

Anyway, I'm not knocking the piece, just asking questions. The lines between composer and producer are now blurred.

*Helen Grime: Into the Faded Air*
Mark Elder / Hallé Soloists










This is okay. I'll need to listen again under other circumstances to see if it grabs me the way some other modern works have recently.

*
Kozeluch: Keyboard Trio sonata in G minor, P.IX:15*
Trio Cristofori










Not bad! It has much of the charm of Mozart and none of the teasing annoyances. The fortepiano sounds like a harp in this recording.

*Peter Mennin: Concerto "Moby Dick"*
Gerard Schwartz / Seattle Symphony Orchestra










This has an American in flavor which should come as no surprise. It's a little too conservative for my current taste, but I can hear its potential for future exploration.


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> I had a -- let's call it an "unscheduled dismount" from my bike on the way home yesterday afternoon. I landed hard on my shoulder and thought I heard a crack or felt a kind of popping sensation in my chest. I've been really worried I cracked a rib (and hoping against hope I don't get the horrible virus going around giving people bronchitis. Coughing would be unthinkable.) I'm in pain this morning but not excruciating and I HATE the thought of spending my precious time off in a doctor's office.
> 
> So, I'll be taking it easy for a while I suspect.
> 
> Though it's really early in the morning, I want to explore. I'm working backward through this thread and looking for composers I've not heard before using Spotify.
> 
> *Francisco Lopez: Untitled #241*
> from the album Autistici Reworked: Resonating Wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Sounds more like Authechre reworked. I enjoyed it but I wouldn't call it classical music. When did experimental ambient become classical? I suppose one could say it follows in the footsteps of earlier electronic compositions, Charles Wourinen's Time's Encomium or Subotnik's Silver Apples of the Moon, but what makes this more classical than any of a number of basement laptop experimenters? There is a kind of symmetry to this piece when we come full cirlce toward the end, but so what?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not knocking the piece, just asking questions. The lines between composer and producer are now blurred.
> 
> *Helen Grime: Into the Faded Air*
> Mark Elder / Hallé Soloists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is okay. I'll need to listen again under other circumstances to see if it grabs me the way some other modern works have recently.
> 
> *
> Kozeluch: Keyboard Trio sonata in G minor, P.IX:15*
> Trio Cristofori
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad! It has much of the charm of Mozart and none of the teasing annoyances. The fortepiano sounds like a harp in this recording.
> 
> *Peter Mennin: Concerto "Moby Dick"*
> Gerard Schwartz / Seattle Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has an American in flavor which should come as no surprise. It's a little too conservative for my current taste, but I can hear its potential for future exploration.


I have the Mennin disc, but on a different label. I acquired it for Mennin's Seventh Symphony, one of the greatest ever composed by an American.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Arne - Overture to "Comus" (Hogwood/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
WA Mozart - Serenade #12 (de Waart/Philips)
FJ Haydn - Symphony #3 (Jones/Nonesuch)*


----------



## starthrower

hpowders said:


> I have the Mennin disc, but on a different label. I acquired it for Mennin's Seventh Symphony, one of the greatest ever composed by an American.


I'll have to listen to the Mennin. Speaking of American 7ths, I'm a huge fan of William Schuman's symphony.

NP:










Great sounding 51 year old recording!


----------



## bejart

Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Sinfonia in E Flat

Concerto Koln


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7
Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony

Great 20th century American symphony.

I wish there would be a modern alternative performance, say with Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco.


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart : Exsultate Jubilate.
> *
> Our own *Elly Ameling* .


She even sounds great in Florida. One of my all time favorites!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*G. F Haas
String Quartet No. 3*
Stadler Quartet [YouTube]

*
Edmund Rubbra
String Quartet No 4, Op. 150 (1975/77)*
(i) Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2011]
(ii) Dante Quartet [Dutton Epoch, 2010]


----------



## Mika

In the name of classical music project


----------



## Heliogabo

Beautiful. Just discovered Bohm's Mozart.
Sinfonie concertante.


----------



## maestro267

*Finzi*: Cello Concerto
Tim Hugh (cello)/Northern Sinfonia/Griffiths


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Tomkins, Te Deum, Jubilate*

Edward Higginbottom


----------



## Flamme




----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Das Rheingold_
Georg Solti in Bayreuth (1983)


----------



## fjf

Gould this evening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Christ on the Mount of Olives*
*Deutekom/ Gedda/ Sotin*


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann: Complete works for Piano & Orchestra; Murray Perahia; Claudio Abbado, Berlin PO. Excellent, opulent, lush, luxuriant, etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tye, Western Wind Mass*

Edward Higginbottom


----------



## starthrower

Another female composer recorded for NMC.
Osmo Vanska conducts the BBC Symphony
for the title work, and Songs For A Winter's
Evening. These are live recordings.


----------



## Vasks

hpowders said:


> View attachment 60119
> 
> 
> Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7
> Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony
> 
> Great 20th century American symphony.
> 
> I wish there would be a modern alternative performance, say with Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco.


You don't need a "modern" alternative. The better alternative is the Chicago recording with Martinon


----------



## fjf

Schubert evening.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.39 in F Sharp Minor, Op.50, No.4

Kodaly Quartet: Attalia Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## Ramiro

Haven't been listening a lot these days, but today I listened to these:

Saint-Saëns, Camille - Symphony No. 3 "Organ" - Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Time after time, I always come back to this recording, I don't know why, but it is very very good, at least in my opinion.










Beethoven, Ludwig Van - Symphony No. 5 "Fate"/Coriolan Overture - Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
An okay 5th, and a demolishing Coriolan. Really like it.


----------



## Albert7

Pugg said:


> I know I saw him live.
> By the way, do you ever read this thread back
> If not , please do .


Wow you are ever so lucky!


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich; String Quartets 1, 2, & 3" Manhattan String Quartet (Essay 1990).


----------



## brotagonist

Francisco López Köllt

I agree with Weston (a few posts back). Glad I selected a shorter track. As rock, I'm okay with it, but I think there's better  It sounds like the noise rock I used to be into back in the late '70s/early '80s (Elliott Sharp, John Zorn, early Einstürzende Neubauten, current Swans, etc.). As 'classical', meh. I suppose the argument could be made that there was electroacoustic classical. I cannot quite say what it is, but, for me, it's kind of been there, done that.

Now listening to this week's SS, and a couple of others:









Symphonies 35, 36, 38
Karajan/BPO


----------



## George O

Sir Edward Elgar ((1857-1934)

Concerto in E Minor for Violoncello and Orchestra, op 85

Paul Tortelier, cello
BBC Symphony Orchestra / Sir Malcolm Sargent

10" disc on His Master's Voice (Middlesex, England), from 1954


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


> Another female composer recorded for NMC.
> Osmo Vanska conducts the BBC Symphony
> for the title work, and Songs For A Winter's
> Evening. These are live recordings.


Just got all the way through this one. Two's Company is a double concerto for oboe and marimba featuring the famed Scottish percussionist Evelyn Glennie. I like the sound of these two soloists together, but I don't think Musgrave is the most inventive or skillful writer for this kind of thing. She does a better job on the other works for orchestra, and vocals.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No 1 in G minor, Op 13
"Winter Reveries"_
Vienna Philharmonic
Lorin Maazel conducting


----------



## ptr

Back at my neighbours home cinema theatre, Swedish television is rebroadcasting the 2014 "Last Night of the PROMS" (Something they have done first week of the new year for the last couple of years)...










Almost like being there, a Union Jack Bowler atop my bald spot and a wee glass of sherry beside me for sipping! Oh dear!










/ptr


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Bartok's Concerto For Orchestra - NYPO, Pierre Boulez


This is my favorite version of the Concerto for Orchestra. It's the first version I ever heard, and it still just sounds "right" to me.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have had a lot of time for listening today and I have crammed a fair amount of music into my day.

My listening began with Wolfgang Sawallisch's transcendent recordings of *Schumann's Symphonies, in this instance Symphonies 1 & 2.* This was then followed by the same respective recordings by J.E. Gardiner's HIP recordings with the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.

 










​
I have built up four different cycles of Schumann - Sawallisch being the old school full-blooded modern orchestra along with Robin Ticciati & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Chailly's Mahler Orchesrtations and very recently J.E. Gardiner's HIP recordings with the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.

Whilst I adore all four, Sawallisch remains my preferred recording. Bewteen the wonderful performances, Sawallisch's Orchestral balance and the quality recording/production these recordings tick all of the boxes. 

That said however, as I find myself appreciating and enjoying HIP performance Gardiner provides a wonderful alternative which further demonstrates that the myth of Schumann's lacking orchestration skills are exactly that - a myth. I am not familiar enough with the recording to comment too far beyond saying that I found it very enjoyable and fascinating. 

Next up for me is *Eugen Jochum's recording of Bach's Mass in B Minor *found in this remarkable EMI Box. I am not overly familiar with the piece but I found this performance to be remarkably engaging. I don't have the details of the performers to hand but the forces involved were very impressive. 









_Likewise, *Jochum's Beethoven* in this release (with the London Symphony Orchestra if memory serves) has taken me by surprise. I don't know why I'm surprised but I am very impressed - particularly with the Ninth which is where some cycles (Harnoncourt, Immerseel...) lose me. I have listened to Symphonies 2, 4, 4 and 9 in the last couple of days and I am very happy indeed. _

Finally, I have the Saturday Symphony queued up, Mozart's 35th Symphony 'Haffner' performed by Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia. 









Klemperer and Mozart go hand in hand for me Symphonically. After a somewhat indifferent introduction to the pieces by Karl Bohm which didn't really 'click' with me, it was Klemperer whom pointed me in the right direction. Whilst there are other recordings I hold in extremely high regard, Klemperer has always stood out for me and is the firs conductor who comes to my mind when it comes to Mozart's Symphonies.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to Peter Grimes on YouTube. Britten's recording from the late 50s. This is some great music!

I prefer it to the War Requiem, which I've also been listening to.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Ormandy's Columbia recording of Sibelius' Symphony No. 2:


----------



## Albert7

Running errands around town and getting a chance to attack this lovely box set from the Bach Guild:









Sound quality is variable but so much a good overview of Haydn's works. Only on Amazon mp3.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now listening to Ormandy's Columbia recording of Sibelius' Symphony No. 2:


I used to own this. Wonderful performance!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to LvB's Pastoral Symphony as performed by Erich Kleiber & the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam:


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> I used to own this. *Wonderful performance!*


Yes, I agree! . . . .


----------



## KenOC

Right now, this Pastorale, the nice Sony remaster.


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Running errands around town and getting a chance to attack this lovely box set from the Bach Guild:
> 
> View attachment 60151
> 
> 
> Sound quality is variable but so much a good overview of Haydn's works. Only on Amazon mp3.


Some great music on that set!

Janigro's "Sturm und Drang" symphonies; Wöldike's "London" Symphonies; string quartets by the Griller Quartet


----------



## starthrower

Another stunningly good release from Gubaidulina! This music definitely needs to be 
listened to on some good equipment. An excellent recording of some great music
that has a lot of depth, inventiveness, and imagination.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ornstein, Cello Sonata #1
Performers: Bonnie Hampton (cello), Nathan Schwartz (piano)
This is actually really good. I wasn't sure what to expect from Ornstein, but there are gorgeous melodies in there as well as some crashing dissonances.


----------



## JACE

Next up: Beethoven's Seventh Symphony by Carlo Maria Giulini & the Chicago SO:


----------



## LancsMan

*Poulenc: Piano Works* Pascal Roge on Decca








Pascal Roge is very much at home in this disc of a selection of Poulenc's piano music, including Les Soirees de Nazelles, 3 Mouvements Perpetuels, 3 Novelletes and 9 Improvisations.

This music sounds typically Poulenc, light and witty, but with enough style and substance that it doesn't sound vapid. Good fun.


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Lyksalig Tvillung-Rige!" - Ludger Remy, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Mozart: Symphony No. 35 in D major "Haffner"
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Lazar Berman ‎- Live At Carnegie Hall*


----------



## Weston

Sometimes all we need is a little bit of symphony.

*Tubin: Symphony No. 7 *
Neemi Järvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra










Nothing much to write home or to forum threads about, so moving on . . .

*Johann Nepomuk David: Symphony No. 6, op. 46*
Johannes Wildner / ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra / Radio Symphonieorchester Wien










This was a MusicWeb recommended recording. I've enjoyed David's work while I'm at work and I find it makes a good soundtrack for my life at home too. The last movement here gets complex in an almost fugal way. It might be a fugue for all I know. The orchestral colors are more vivid in this symphony than in the Tubin above.

*
Gliere: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25*
Keith Clark / Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra (Bratislava)










The opening theme is Russian in flavor and quite beautiful. The rest of the work reminds a little of Tchaikovsky. This doesn't compare to the Gliere 3rd symphony, but I'm more familiar with that one.


----------



## KenOC

Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 17, Svetlanov. And a very fine symphony it is!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto For Orchestra*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rachmaninov - Cello Sonata
Performers: Natalia Gutman (cello), Elisso Virsaladze (piano)
Never knew Rachmaninov wrote a cello sonata. It's very nice though.


----------



## Markbridge

Listened to the Copland Clarinet Concerto earlier today. It had been a long time since I had listened to it. It was a nice visit:


----------



## Haydn man

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, Concerto For Orchestra*
> 
> View attachment 60157


Same disc for me but I am listening to Serenade for Small Orchestra for some quieter late evening listening


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Markbridge said:


> Listened to the Copland Clarinet Concerto earlier today. It had been a long time since I had listened to it. It was a nice visit:
> 
> View attachment 60158


I didn't know Copland had written a clarinet concerto! What sort of style is it?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Francisco Lopez, Untitled #249
What a remarkably high number.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Viola Concerto in D Major, BI 541

Giuseppe Bruno leading the Orchestra del Conservatorio di La Spezia -- Fabrizio Merlini, viola


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Itzhak Perlman perform Beethoven's Violin Concerto with Carlo Maria Giulini & the Philharmonia Orchestra:










A beautiful interpretation.


----------



## LancsMan

*Frank Martin: Symphonie for large orchestra* The London Philharmonic conducted by Matthias Bamert on Chandos








I'm listening to the Symphonie for large orchestra by Frank Martin composed around 1937. Not too intimidating for this relatively conservative listener. Reminds me somewhat of Berg in one or two places. Worth hearing I'd say.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunrise, Four Legends
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi









Early on, Sibelius was clearly addicted to ending pieces with plagal cadences...


----------



## opus55

*Smetana*
Má vlast
_Gewandhausorchester Leipzig | Václav Neumann_

One of the first orchestral works that I listened to as a child. My heart still swells in the Moldau part nearly thirty years later.


----------



## Bas

Felicien David (1810-1876) - String Quartet no. in Fm, String Quartet no. 2 in A, String Quartet no. 4 in Fm
By Quator Cambini-Paris, on Naïve


----------



## JACE

Next LP up in today's Beethoven bender:










Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" / Sir Colin Davis, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Helen Donath, Trudeliese Schmidt, Klaus König, Simon Estes


----------



## Guest

The liner notes go on and on about the pure tube recording gear--and that the signal never passed through transistors, not even when converted to DSD for the SACD mastering. The results are wonderful: rich, warm string tone without a hint of glare. The performances are excellent, too. This is a stereo, not a multi-channel SACD.


----------



## Balthazar

I started off the New Year with a few firsts:

*Bach's Prelude and Fugue in C, WTC Bk. 1*, performed by Gould on piano and Egarr on harpsichord.

*Beethoven's Symphony No. 1* with John Nelson directing the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris. I really enjoy this cycle - modern instruments in a scaled-down orchestra result in razor-sharp delineation of instruments and lines. A true joy.





















And for homework (COTM/SS):

Krystian Zimerman plays *Bartók's Piano Concerto No. 1* with Boulez directing Chicago.

Marriner leads the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields in *Mozart's Haffner Symphony*.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## opus55

Mozart #35 and Arnold #7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky
Lyric Symphony, Op. 18
Berg
Lyric Suite
5 Orchestral songs (Altenberg Lieder) Op. 4*
SWR SO, Gielen; James Johnson (baritone), Vlatka Orsanic(soprano) [Arte Nova, rec 1994]










*Haydn
String Quartets Op. 33
No. 6 in D
No. 5 in G 'How do you do?'
No. 3 in C, 'The Bird'*
London Haydn Quartet [Hyperion, 2012]

I find this serious and penetrating (and they are in tune throughout!). I've just read a review which hated this disc and criticised the LHQ as being inflexible, inexpressive and completely lacking in humour. Oh well.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to our Composer of the Month, *Béla Bartók*.

First up is his _Concerto for Orchestra_ as performed by Pierre Boulez and the New York PO. This recording is included in _*Béla Bartók: A Celebration*_, a 3-LP set issued by the Book of the Month Club back in '81:










Next up is Bartók's Sonata for Violin & Piano No. 2 with Joseph Szigeti (violin) & the composer (piano). It's also included in this BOMC set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taking a break from Beethoven's nine:


----------



## opus55

*Pendrecki*
Sinfonietta No. 2
_Warsaw Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra | Antoni Wit_

*Reger*
Violin Sonata in F minor, Op. 84
_Ulf Wallin | Roland Pontinen_


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphony 8, w. RPO/Scherchen (studio rec.1954).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=StIVglsv5lQ#t=18


----------



## MozartsGhost

Saturday Symphony! 

*Mozart*
_Symphony No 35 in D Major, "Haffner"_

Encore, Encore, ENCORE!

_Symphony No 41 in C Major, "Jupiter"_

The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter conducting


----------



## JACE

More Bartók:










*Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarian - Concert Suite; Dance Suite / Árpád Joó, Budapest PO (Sefel Records)*


----------



## D Smith

JACE said:


> This is my favorite version of the Concerto for Orchestra. It's the first version I ever heard, and it still just sounds "right" to me.


I know this is true for me as well. Perhaps because the first time we hear a piece it makes the strongest impression? For me, Reiner/Chicago was my first exposure to the Concerto for Orchestra and I just re-listened to it for the Bartok thread. Still as fresh and exciting as ever!


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Symphony 9, w. Harper/Baker/Dowd/Crass/NPO/Szell (live London, rec. 1968).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qkXqefWFzpY#t=59


----------



## JACE

More from our Composer of the Month:










*Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Eva Bernáthová, Karel Ančerl, Czech PO*

I'd forgotten how powerfully & beautifully realized this interpretation is.

Next, by way of comparison, I think I'll listen to the Katchen, Kertesz, LSO recording of this same work.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 1, Beaux Arts Trio. Ludwig kicks off his career as a professional composer in fine style. According to Cooper, he was paid enough for the three Op. 1 trios to live for half a year.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.10 in F Major

Kurt Sassmannshaus directing the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Sha Ye, violin


----------



## Bruce

DeepR said:


> Russian Orthodox. Pavel G. Chesnokov - To Thee We Sing
> Just listened to it like 10 times in a row.


Whoa! This is nice. I can understand why you'd listen to it 10 times in a row.


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 13 in B flat, Op. 130 (Große Fuge before Finale)
_Alban Berg Quartett_

*Martinů*
Symphony No. 2, H. 295
_Bamberg Symphony Orchestra | Neeme Järvi_

Martinů Sympony.. what an explosive opening movement. I'd like to get to know this guy more.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Returning to this set... disc 2: Brahms 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Bruce

Saturday includes:

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43 - Haitink and the London SO









Klami - Kalevala Suite, Op. 23









Having been so impressed with his Sea Pictures which I heard a few days ago, I thought I'd give this a try. Less derivative than his Sea Pictures, but also not quite as engaging. Still, a beautiful work.

and Michael Hersch (American, b. 1971) - Symphony No. 1 (Alsop & the Bournemouth Sinfonietta)









I'm quite impressed with this work. Filled with anger, desolation, and in a certain measure, resignation. I only own the first symphony (which I bought for a dollar as a download), but will most likely acquire the other works on this disc as well.


----------



## JACE

From Bartók to Liszt:










Liszt: Tasso, Les Préludes, Orpheus, Mazeppa, Mephisto Waltz No. 2 / Kurt Masur, Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

opus55 said:


> View attachment 60185
> 
> 
> *Martinů*
> Symphony No. 2, H. 295
> _Bamberg Symphony Orchestra | Neeme Järvi_


following Opus55: same recording, Brillian Classics reissue:


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting of this Sunday with:
*Haydn : Alban Berg Quartett*


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to a fair bit of Liszt's program music these last few days, so I am prepped for a program extravaganza:









Henze Ondine (ballet in 3 acts)
Knussen/London Sinfonietta

Knussen calls this "the richest fruit of Henze's 'Neapolitan' period," with "it's clearly audible roots both in early German romanticism (Weber and Mendelssohn in particular) and in the Neoclassicism of Stravinsky's later ballets... [and in] aspects of Schoenbergian practice". Both glaringly brassy and delicately harplike, the music vividly evokes a corresponding choreography. The booklet includes a detailed synopsis that permits following the musical program. Nimbly bombastic!


----------



## SimonNZ

Bartok's Piano Concerto No.3 - Geza Anda, piano, Ferenc Fricsay, cond.


----------



## aajj

I am loving all the Bartok people are listening to!

One of my absolute long-time favorites of the first two piano concertos.
I've always thought Pollini and Abbado resemble Woody Allen and Gerard Depardieu on this picture. :lol:


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> Now listening to our Composer of the Month, *Béla Bartók*.
> 
> First up is his _Concerto for Orchestra_ as performed by Pierre Boulez and the New York PO. This recording is included in _*Béla Bartók: A Celebration*_, a 3-LP set issued by the Book of the Month Club back in '81:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Bartók's Sonata for Violin & Piano No. 2 with Joseph Szigeti (violin) & the composer (piano). It's also included in this BOMC set.


Was not aware of this collection; has got to be incredible!


----------



## Jeff W

Currently on are the two Brahms Serenades. Bernard Haitink leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

My string quartet homework

Mendelssohn SQ 4 Vogler Quartet 
Vasks SQ 4 Prezioso String Quartet
Mozart SQ 14 Smetena Quartet
Schumann SQ 1 Takacs Quartet
Rochberg SQ 3 Concord String Quartet
Glass SQ 4 Kronos Quartet
Rubbra SQ 4 Maggini Quartet

All listened to on Spotify today.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Alvin Lucier - _I am Sitting in a Room_ and _Nothing is Real_.
Fascinating! Absolutely fascinating!


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 1, Petrenko. I can just imagine the fuss when this was first performed! Certainly the greatest 1st symphony by someone of that age.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Faust Cantata - James DePreist, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Stabat Mater.*
*Malfitano/ Baltsa .*
Meastro *Muti* conducting


----------



## opus55

SimonNZ said:


> following Opus55: same recording, Brillian Classics reissue:


So it is the same recording. I'll keep that in mind if I decide to purchase. Thanks SimonNZ


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm back from a two week break in sunny Florida and trying to brighten up a grey, cold London morning with these lovely performances of the Mozart Piano Trios.


----------



## SimonNZ

opus55 said:


> So it is the same recording. I'll keep that in mind if I decide to purchase. Thanks SimonNZ


Its insanely cheap, even by BC standards: three discs for half the price of one standard disc:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/8950

current listening and viewing:

a 1990 BBC documentary "The Unreal World Of Alfred Schnittke"


----------



## Badinerie

In keeping with Composer of the month. Music for Strings Percussion and Celeste. Bartok


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Solo Cantatas BWV 52 Falsche Welt, dir trau ich nicht (s) BWV 82 Ich habe genung (b) BWV 55 Ich armer mensch, ich Sündenknecht (t) *BWV 58 Ach Gott, wie manches Herzelied (b)*
By Carolyn Sampson [soprano], Peter Kooij [bass], Gerd Türk [tenor], Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki [dir.], on BIS









This entire disc with special attention to the cantata of this week, the first Sunday of the new year, BWV 58.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The second. Classic performance from Gilels and Jochum.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Sinfonia in D Major, BWV 1045

Helmuth Rilling leading the Bach Collegium Stuttgart


----------



## Pugg

​Giovanni Simone *Mayr: Medea In Corinto.*
Host of good names and good recording.


----------



## Taggart

disc 30 of










Superb version, excellent articulation, great harpsichord, really makes the music sing!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dame Felicity in Britten's _Les Illuminations_, which was originally written for the soprano Sophie Wyss, though we have become more used to it being sung by a tenor.


----------



## Weston

Bruce said:


> Whoa! This is nice. I can understand why you'd listen to it 10 times in a row.


I'm often listening to music when I'm browsing this thread, so when people post YouTube links I usually don't follow them or hit the play button, not wanting to interrupt what's already playing. I'm glad you gave a second endorsement or I may never have heard this.

The music is borderline creepy although I know that probably wasn't the intent.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in D Major for 3 Trumpets, 2 Oboes, Strings, Timpani & B.c.;

Symphony 'Il Grillo', Concerto for Flute, Piccolo, Oboe, Chalumeau, 2 Double-basses, 2 Violins, Viola & B.c.;

Concerto in E Major for Flute, Oboe d'amore, Viola d'amore, Strings & B.c. (Martin Haselböck; Wiener Akademie).









An excellent recording of great baroque music, imo.


----------



## Vasks

*Hoof - Remembrance Overture (Venkov/Phaedra)
Jongen - Cello Concerto (Hallynck/Cypress)*


----------



## Badinerie

Holst The Planets Loughran Halle Orchestra LP rather than the cd today.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday morning Bach. Cantatas BWV 153 and 58 performed by Gardiner and company.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Tallis, Magnificat, Nunc Dimittis*

Edward Higginbottom


----------



## Weston

I know it's Sunday morning where I am, traditionally a time for me to play baroque or sacred music, but I felt in the mood for something darker this morning (but not too dark) as I am working on some bleak artwork.
*
Leighton: Concerto for string orchestra, Op. 39
Leighton: Symphony for strings, Op. 3 *
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales










*
Sibelius: Kuolema Incidental music, Op. 44
Sibelius: Kuolema (Death), Additional Scenes, Op. 62*
Pietari Inkinen / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra










*Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole*
Geoffrey Simon / The Philharmonia










Though the Ravel piece gets a little festive toward the end, these fit the bill nicely.


----------



## George O

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)

Robin McCabe Plays Bartok

Dance Suite (1923)
Six Roumanian Folk Dances
Two Roumanian Dances, op 8a
Three Burlesques, op 8c
Allegro barbaro

the great Robin McCabe, piano

on BIS (Stockholm), from 1981


----------



## Haydn man

Exploring more in this set I purchased
6 Moments Musicaux at the moment
Played with great clarity, I think Brendel really has the measure of Schubert


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Well I'm a mess! To quote John Steane in his review of the first CD issue of this set,

_Still feeling the impact of that devastating final chord in the opera, I believe devoutly that Madama Butterfly is the most moving of all works for the stage, that this is the best recording of it, and that it is Callas's greatest achievement on records._

I may not go quite that far, but it does remind me how many times I think just that after listening to almost every one of Callas's complete opera sets, so completely does she identify with each role that she sings.

Callas recorded the role of Butterfly a few months before her only stage appearances in the role in Chicago, in November 1955. It was also the occasion of one of the first major scandals of her career, when a process server tried to stuff a court summons into the belt of her kimono just after she exited the stage. Callas exploded, cameramen just happened to be there to record the exact moment she lost her temper, and the rest is history.

This recording also marked one of the three occasions on which Callas worked with Karajan, a powerful combination which also produced those famous La Scala *Lucias*, which were repeated in Berlin and Vienna, and the studio recording of *Il Trovatore.*

Now if you're idea of a perfect *Madama Butterfly* is one in which some gorgeous voices sing some beautiful tunes, bathed in lush orchestral sounds, which incidentally happen to accompany the sad little story of a Japanese girl who ends up committing hari kari, then this recording is probably not for you. There have certainly been more beautifully _sung_ Butterflies, but few that elevate it, as this one does, to the level of real tragedy on a par with those of Shakespeare and Euripides. Here we are treated to a cautionary tale, a moral tale if you like, of how even nice people can do terrible things unthinkingly, and how one thoughtless act can set in motion a whole chain of tragic events. It doesn't always make for comfortable listening, but who said great art was meant to be comfortable?

Callas's portrayal is full of miraculous detail, phrases, even single words given a significance you won't hear in other performances. Take, for instance, the way she manages to suggest all Butterfly's trust in Pinkerton at _Ieri son salita_, the final _Amore mio_ sung with a conviction that makes it easy to understand her utter faith in his return. In the love duet she is all shyness until gradually her voice is flooded with warmth and passion, as she succumbs to Pinkerton's ardour. Here, maybe, I should add a word about Gedda's Pinkerton, which some have found too uncaddish. But surely that is to miss the point. That nice people can, and do, perpetrate unkind things is surely the crux of the plot. Gedda sounds like his music; a nice, charming young man, who gives no thought to the consequences of his actions. His remorse in the last act is entirely believable.

But back to Callas, who finds in Butterfly, not the frailty of childhood, but its strength. According to John Steane in the Gramophone review quoted above,

_The keynote is firmness of mind; a simple factuality which sees right and wrong with the clarity of that miraculously rinsed and lightened voice._

Her singing of _Un bel d_i is not some big soprano show piece, but a reiteration of Butterfly's faith, the details of Pinkerton's return sung in wistful fashion as something she has gone over and over again in her mind. _Che tua madre_, with its cries of _Morta! Morta!_, is almost unbearably intense, _Sotto il gran ponte dal cielo_ unbearably moving. Only in the final scene, when left alone, does she let her full voice out, and the effect is overwhelming, Puccini's final chords shatteringly played by the orchestra under Karajan, who conducts a tautly dramatic performance of the opera, less inclined to wallow than in his later recording.

Danieli is excellent as Suzuki, Borriello a sympathetic Sharpless, but this, of all Puccini operas, is all about the heroine; even Pinkerton is a supporting role, and Callas, with Karajan's help, makes sure that all our attention is concentrated on Butterfly.

The sound is a trifle boxy but sounds a lot better here than it did in the 1997 Callas Edition. Still it mystifies me that it is not up to the quality of the *Tosca* that was recorded two years earlier. Essential nevertheless, for Callas, Karajan, and all those who think Puccini's opera is more than a sentimental pot boiler.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I started listening to this set with disc 7: Respighi, Debussy, Fauré, and Saint-Saëns


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842): Sinfonia in D Major

Donato Renzetti conducting the Orchestra della Toscana


----------



## Albert7

Listening to more of the Haydn box set which is fabulous 









Just hearing through one of his masses which is a first time for me. Lots of unknown treasures to be experienced for a relatively unappreciated composer methinks.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Suite Bergamesque, Images oubliées, Pour le piano, Estampes, D'un cahier d'esquisses, L'Isle joyeuse, Deux Arabesques, Hommage à Haydn, Rêverie, Page d'album
Zoltán Kocsis


----------



## Bruce

Sunday morning listening for me consists of a few selections from this discontinued Chandos CD:









I heard a few songs by Medtner, Kalinnikov, Bortnyansky, Cui and Grechaninov. Of those, I think I enjoyed Bortnyansky the most.

Then on to Roslavets - Violin Sonata No. 6









Which was kind of an interesting work, but will take a few more listenings before I would think of recommending it.

And finally, Bartók - String Quartet No. 4 played by the Juilliard Quartet.









Of the six quartets of Bartók, I find the fourth the most accessible. The others don't quite resonate with me, though I pull them out once in a while.


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): Flute Quartet

Vaclav Slivansky, flute -- Ada Slivanska, violin -- Kristina Polakova, cello -- Monika Pecikiewiczova, piano


----------



## George O

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)

Sonata No. 1, for violin and piano

Robert Mann, violin
Leonid Hambro, piano

on Bartók Records (NYC), from 1960

5 stars


----------



## Kivimees

Getting into the mood for the start of the America-100 event:


----------



## George O

Here is Hambro and Victor Borge playing Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2, one of the funniest piano performances ever!


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Mahler's epic Symphony No. 3:










*Mahler: 10 Symphonies / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*

This is stunning, my favorite recording of Mahler's Third.

Here's the original LP jacket with artwork by Klimt:


----------



## Badinerie

More Bartok. Something that really took my breath away the first time I heard it and still after all these years, ditto. I remember thinking. "I didnt know classical music could be like this!"
The Sonata for Solo Violin BB 124 Ralph Holmes.


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Symphony in C Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## Albert7

With iTunes and taking a break from Haydn I am going to start listening to the crowdsourced Mahler:









Symphony 1 and then as much in order as possible. Headed to the library to dig up some Bartok CD's. Maybe if I find Lopez?


----------



## Mika

My Schoenberg experiment:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Here is Hambro and Victor Borge playing Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2, one of the funniest piano performances ever!


I_ LOVE_ it!

Right up my _Tannhauser_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> So it is the same recording. I'll keep that in mind if I decide to purchase. Thanks SimonNZ












I think the Thomson set on Chandos is pretty choice, myself. _;D_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I'm back from a two week break in sunny Florida and trying to brighten up a grey, cold London morning with these lovely performances of the Mozart Piano Trios.


-- But you have some rouge-y color to your flesh tone, and you're blasting Mozart, so life is grand. _;D_

I love that cd too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

schigolch said:


>


Oh yeah: "The Song of the Laugh."






-- I _have to_ get this.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## aajj

Klemperer doing Brahms 3 & 4.


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): String Quartet in D Major, Op.44, No.1

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*
_"Clock" Symphony No 101 in D
Symphony No 95 in C Minor_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Divina's singing in the 1951 Mexico City _Aida_ just blows doors. . . even on herself.

I was listening to the "_Ritorna vincitor!_" in the 1953 Barbirolli/Covent Garden_ Aida_ with Callas, which has some dramatically-compelling moments. . . but as compared to the '51 Mexico City performance?--- Oh my GOD!--- its not even _close_.

I'm hoping Pristine Classical will do a refurbishment of this. Glorious in every way.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This was the first complete opera I owned featuring Maria Callas. It immediately made it clear that her reputation was wholly deserved. Callas and Karajan take what until then had been largely dismissed as little more than melodrama with some catchy tunes and turn it into the highest art. For more on MB just go back a few pages and read Greg Mitchell's post.

http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-1424.html#post791103


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli Op 5 Violin Sonatas. Two very nice disks, the accompaniment continuo is sometimes the lute, guitar, harpsichord, organ, or cello. 








Mozart Symphony 35


----------



## George O

Malcolm Arnold (1921-2006)

Eight English Dances (1950/51)
Four Scottish Dances op 59 (1957)
Four Cornish Dances op 91 (1968)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Malcolm Arnold

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1979


----------



## jim prideaux

have not had much of an opportunity to listen with any real intent over the last few days-Jarvi SNO Dvorak 3rd followed by Svetlanov conducting Myaskovsky 15th and 27th today.......have also continued to enjoy Grechaninov 1st symphony and while driving to friends and back had further opportunity to investigate CPO Rangstrom symphonies box!


----------



## LancsMan

*Frank Martin: Symphonie Concertante & Passacaglia* The London Philharmonic conducted by Matthias Bamert on Chandos








Yesterday I listened to the Symphonie from this disc, and now I'm listening to the Symphonie concertante and Passacaglia. These pieces are quite measured, sober and dignified in mood, almost tragic at times. The Symphonie yesterday had some hints of Berg to my ear - these pieces less so. Music that doesn't feel the need to shout in order to impress.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

What's this cd about?--- well, its about to be played again.

Greek-Argentinian powerhouse Elena Suliotis's live 1966 Milan _Nabucco _has some tremendous 'sounding' singing to it-- though of course she practically melodramatizes every line she sings.

To me, she's a sort of a female analog to Mario Del Monaco: lots of stentorian declamation and posturing, very little psychological penetration to the character being portrayed at hand.

Still, as much dramatic flaccidity as there is to the dramatic finessing, I still find so much of her singing exciting on this live performance._ Act Two's "Ben io t'invenni" _and _"Anch'io dischiuso un giorno" _are definately 'repeat' selections on my cd player. He voice is in top form even if her psychological grasp of the role is wanting.

One can get the cd for a pittance.

Indulge.

_;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Harmonischer Gottesdienst" - Gotthold Schwarc, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1961 - 1969.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: En Saga, Spring Song, Kuolema incidental music, The Bard, Tapiola
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Brahms - Hungarian Dances for piano duet nos. 11-21 (Katchen partnered by Jean-Pierre Marty). Before that, the Handel Variations op. 24.


----------



## LancsMan

*Barber; Maxwell Davies: Violin Concertos* Isaac Stern with the New York Philharmonic conducted by Bernstein (in the Barber) and The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Previn (in the Maxwell Davies)








Two contrasting violin concertos played by Isaac Stern. Naturally well played. Strongly supported by Bernstein and Previn with the New York Philharmonic and The Royal Philharmonic respectively.

Of course the Barber is played in a suitably romantic manner for one of the 20th centuries most approachable violin concertos. I'm less familiar with the Maxwell Davies concerto, a much more 20th century sounding work. The piece is dedicated to Stern who gave the first performance in the Orkney Islands in 1986. Some Scottish folk music influence at one point in a bagpipe type melody played on the violin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Is this_ natural_?-- Mackerras' vivacious and poised treatments of_ Symphonies 27 _and_ 22_ just fill me with. . . feelings of wonderful campiness, frivolity, and joy-- and the impulse to tease and to have fun with others.

I don't feel elegant.

I feel 'fun.'

I love these performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Violin Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> MarschallinBlair- Truth to tell though, I'm not enamored of the digital DG Karajan Zarathustra. The engineering balances are horribly botched and the climaxes, though powerful, are muddy. Karajan also does the introduction at an unusually fast pace-- which may work for you but not for me. . . but its all about you, so vive la difference.
> 
> That said though, the '74 analog DG Zarathustra is like a heady infusion of synaesthetic Renaissance art to my ears-- with the perfect balances, pulse, and blendings. Once I heard it, I very infrequently put on any other performance of it. Its just stellar in every way.
> 
> I have a good selection of Strauss recordings by Kempe, Reiner, Karajan, Furtwangler, Beecham, etc... For the tone poems (excepting the Alpine Symphony) the earlier Karajan recordings tend to be my favorite.
> 
> By the way, my Marschallin... what about the operas? Surely this young individual needs to move on past the tone poems and into the real deep end of Strauss' oeuvre.





















Well, being a young person _myself_, naturally I can relate to the youth of today. I first heard _Salome_ in earnest, what?-- over twelve years ago?-- so that would make me. . . yeah: five years old. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

For starters?--- I imagine _Salome _may appeal to Brozer, with the massively-textured score shot through with exotic harmonies that shimmers like Persian silk.

The famous Karl Bohm/VPO Gotz Friedrich production on DVD from 1974 with with Teresa Stratas is pure, unhinged, salon-viper awesome. (Thank you Greg Mitchell-- 'again'-- for bringing this wonderful performance to my attention _;D_).

A s_ine qua non _for Straussian high drama if ever there was.

But my all-time favorite_ Salome_ is the EMI Karajan/VPO with the very young, teenage-sounding Hildegard Behrens as the most perfect of spoiled teenage princesses. The VPO roars with drama, the recording quality is stellar, and well. . . the spoiled teenage princess of the ancient world who just wants to indulge everything on her terms, come what may--- how could I not relate?

Seriously though, a tremendous performance of a sexy, exotic, second-rate, first-rate masterpiece. Shallow, sexy, unhinged, and gorgeous. Fun all over.

-- Of course this is just to get Brozer's feet wet.

_Rosenkavalier, Frau ohne Schatten_, and _Ariadne_ are another matter _entirely. _


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Damn!!!

The climax of this recording... _Con onor muore_... never fails to make the hairs stand up on the back of my neck... both Callas and Karajan are at their absolute most fierce.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Damn!!!
> 
> The climax of this recording... _Con onor muore_... never fails to make the hairs stand up on the back of my neck... both Callas and Karajan are at their absolute most fierce.


Truer words never spoken.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

Kyung Wha Chung on violin.

(I'm sorry, but her name gets that song stuck in my head, "Everybody Wha Chung Tonight.")


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

How do I follow such an experience?

Hmmm... THE Tosca!?


----------



## Bas

Joseph Haydn - String quartets opus 76 no. 2 "Quinten", no. 6, no. 3 "Kaiser"
By Quatuor-Mosaïques, on Naïve


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> How do I follow such an experience?
> 
> Hmmm... THE Tosca!?


Easy. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo easy.

You don't know?

-- You do know.

I _know_ you do.










This Gala incarnation of the '58 Dallas performance has, as an extra-special bonus on it, the ending of the '53 Florence performance: _"E che? Io son Medea!"_-- the fiercest and most incandescent Callas ever _recorded_.

One of my all time absolute dramatic faves.


----------



## GreenMamba

Beethoven's 6th Symphony, Nanut/Ljubljana Radio Symphony Orchestra. I like Nanut.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1737-1781): Violin Concerto in B Flat

Libor Pesek directing the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra -- Shizuka Ishikawa, violin


----------



## LancsMan

*Britten: Paul Bunyan* Soloists, Chorus & Orchestra of The Plymouth Music Series - Minnesota - conducted by Philip Brunelle on Virgin Classics








OK it's not great Britten, but it is thoroughly entertaining. Set to a text by WH Auden, this was written for performance in 1941.

Fun performance too.


----------



## opus55

*Bohuslav Martinů*
Symphony No. 1, H. 289
_Bamberg Symphony Orchestra | Neeme Järvi_

*Johan Halvorsen*
Symphony No. 1 in C minor
_Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra | Neeme Järvi_

*Franz Schubert*
Winterreise
_Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau | Jörg Demus_

Järvi seems to be one of the champions of works by lesser known composers. Martinů's symphonies still haven't let me down. I will have to go back and listen to the violin concertos I purchased on my business trip last fall.

Halvorsen is another one I've been exploring recently. Very good orchestrations and excitements abound in many places in his Symphony No. 1. Chandos label's offerings are amazing in Nordic composers as well as others. I wish Bryden Thomson's Martinu cycle were also available on Spotify.

Lastly, I decided to play Winterreise to celebrate having decent amount of snow today. Days are short and the wintry scenary outside my window goes well with my listening selections.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Easy. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo easy.
> 
> You don't know?
> 
> -- You do know.
> 
> I _know_ you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Gala incarnation of the '58 Dallas performance has, as an extra-special bonus on it, the ending of the '53 Florence performance: _"E che? Io son Medea!"_-- the fiercest and most incandescent Callas ever _recorded_.
> 
> One of my all time absolute dramatic faves.


Yes... I have the Myto incarnation:


----------



## joen_cph

Mahlerian said:


> Sibelius: En Saga, Spring Song, Kuolema incidental music, The Bard, Tapiola
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi


I´ve only got the_ Lemminkainen _ etc. disc in that set, but it´s really superb & I´ll be getting the box set too ...


----------



## Bruce

This evening I'm beginning with Schonberg's Piano Concerto played by Alfred Brendel with Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.









I've been listening to this concerto on occasion for many years now. Today for the first time I'm able to say (to no one in particular), "You know, this isn't all that bad!" It's finally starting to click into place for me. I may even get to like it.

Next up,

Saint-Saëns - String Quartet No. 2 played by the Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## joen_cph

George O said:


> Béla Bartók (1881-1945)
> 
> Sonata No. 1, for violin and piano
> 
> Robert Mann, violin
> Leonid Hambro, piano
> 
> on Bartók Records (NYC), from 1960
> 
> 5 stars


Do you happen to know the cover designer name? I´m interested in those things ...


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 5 in Cm, no 6 in F, no 7 in D, no 22 in F
By Daniel Barenboim, on EMI


----------



## fjf

Handel tonight.


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.


----------



## Morimur

*Luciano Berio: Complete Sequenzas & Works for Solo Instruments (4 CD)*


----------



## Albert7

Right now enjoying this for composer of the month. Good clip


----------



## joen_cph

Itullian said:


> Love this set.


That Mass in c is incredibly well-articulated in the complicated sections.


----------



## papsrus

Handel -- Concerti grossi, Op 6 Nos. 5 - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

joen_cph said:


> I´ve only got the_ Lemminkainen _ etc. disc in that set, but it´s really superb & I´ll be getting the box set too ...


It is really worth it. I found the performances excellent throughout.


----------



## D Smith

I've been indulging in Haydn tonight. The London Haydn Quartet does a phenomenal job with Op. 33. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jeff W

*Back from the gym*









Today's listening at the gym was half of my latest arrival, Concertos No. 1 through 6 from the Opus 6 collection by Arcangelo Corelli. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the Harpsichord.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in G Major, Op.23, No.5

Pro arte antiqua Praha: Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello









Wrote a 5 star review for Amazon US over a year ago and still stand by my assessment.


----------



## Balthazar

The Tallis Scholars sing the *Missa Osculetur Me* of *Orlande de Lassus* (1532-1594).

Sarah Connolly sings *Schumann's Eichendorff Liederkreis, Op. 39*.

Leif Ove Andsnes plays * Bartók's Piano Concerto No. 2* with Boulez and Berlin.


----------



## Guest

Just the Quintet today. This is quite an intense performance with excellent sound.


----------



## George O

joen_cph said:


> Do you happen to know the cover designer name? I´m interested in those things ...


Fabulous cover, isn't it? It is the work of the great Antonio Frasconi, who died two years ago at age 93.

Here are a couple of his other covers that I have in my collection:


----------



## papsrus

Strauss -- Wind Concertos, CSO, Barenboim


----------



## opus55

*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op.36
_Berliner Philharmoniker | Herbert von Karajan_

*Carl Reinecke*
Cello Concerto in D minor, Op.82
_Michael Samis, cello | Gateway Chamber Orchestra | Gregory Wolynec_


----------



## Itullian

Very underrated Schubert cycle
in gorgeous sound..........


----------



## samurai

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphony No.35 in D Major {"Haffner"}; K.385; Symphony No.36 in C Major, K.425 and Symphony No.38 in D Major, K.504.* All three symphonies are performed by the Herbert von Karajan led Berliner Philharmoniker. 
Robert Schumann--*Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.97 {"Rhenish"} and Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.120.* Both works once again feature Maestro Karajan and the Berliner Philharmonic.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.60 and Symphony No.7 in D Minor, Op.70, *both featuring Oscar Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin in two very muscular--yet, at the same time--delicate and nuanced readings.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2, Alexander Melnikov with the Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis cond. A real kick in the pants!


----------



## papsrus

Tchaikovsky -- Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
New York Philharmonic, Bernstein (DG)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, horn concerti. Dennis Brain with Karajan conducting. This really is very good!


----------



## brotagonist

One of my earliest LPs, albeit in a different performance...









Stockhausen Kontakte
Tudor, piano and percussion; Caskel, percussion
Stockhausen, Koenig, electronics


----------



## Dave Whitmore

My Brahms Four Symphonies cd arrived yesterday so I'm listening to Symphony 1 now. Performed by the Berlin Philharmonic orchestra and conducted by Karajan.


----------



## samurai

Dave Whitmore said:


> My Brahms Four Symphonies cd arrived yesterday so I'm listening to Symphony 1 now. Performed by the Berlin Philharmonic orchestra and conducted by Karajan.


Enjoy, Dave; they are really fine performances by Maestro Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker, of which I shall soon partake once again!


----------



## JACE

Liszt: Orchestral Works / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra










Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 "Eroica" / Eugen Jochum, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Liszt: Orchestral Works / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 "Eroica" / Eugen Jochum, London Symphony Orchestra












The_ Tasso of Tassos_ and the_ Les Preludes of Les Preludes_-- the Berlin horns are magnificent.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan does that little part with the harp and winds right before the big climax in the first movement of _La Mer_ like none other I've heard. Sheer gorgeosity.










Symphony No. 2, _The Magic Island_










Great Abbado/VPO _Atmospheres. _


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> Liszt: Orchestral Works / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 "Eroica" / Eugen Jochum, London Symphony Orchestra


Powerful Eroica .......


----------



## opus55

*Handel*
Agrippina
_ Alexandrina Pendatchanska | Jennifer Rivera | Sunhae Im | Bejun Mehta | Marcos Fink | Neal Davies | Dominique Visse
René Jacobs | Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin_

*Mozart*
String Quartet No.20 in D, K.499 "Hoffmeister"
_Quartetto Italiano_


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this day with some :
*Brahms : Double Concerto*

*Gautier and Renaud Capuçon*


----------



## brotagonist

I noticed Martinů appearing these last couple of days. Thought I'd give him a try:

Symphony 5 (1946)
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra/Roger Norrington


----------



## Kevin Pearson

opus55 said:


> I wish Bryden Thomson's Martinu cycle were also available on Spotify.


Let me recommend an alternative, that I greatly enjoy, to the Thomson Martinu, and that would be this this version with Jiri Belohlavek and the BBC Symphony Orchestra. It won a Gramophone Award in 2012 and really is a fine recording and performance, and it is on Spotify for your enjoyment. Check it out. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I think it might be better than the Thomson although currently a little pricier and I'm not sure it would be worth twice the cost of the Thomson if you decide to own a version.

Oh and currently listening to the 3rd Symphony. Love it!!!!!


----------



## opus55

Kevin Pearson said:


> Let me recommend an alternative, that I greatly enjoy, to the Thomson Martinu, and that would be this this version with Jiri Belohlavek and the BBC Symphony Orchestra. It won a Gramophone Award in 2012 and really is a fine recording and performance, and it is on Spotify for your enjoyment. Check it out. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I think it might be better than the Thomson although currently a little pricier and I'm not sure it would be worth twice the cost of the Thomson if you decide to own a version.
> 
> Oh and currently listening to the 3rd Symphony. Love it!!!!!


I did see it earlier while searching for Thomson. I will give it a try!

Currently listening to Mahler 9 but may switch to Martinu


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaclav Neumann's is also a fine set of Martinu Symphonies (I've settled on owning this and the Jarvi):










playing now:










Bartok piano works - Zoltan Kocsis, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act II, Duchess Schwarzkopf










Wonderfully relaxing and soporific. . . and now I'm off to bed.

Good night, everyone.
_
;D_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Debussy, _Syrinx_.
What a lovely piece. The harmony (as much as there can be harmony in a solo flute work) is fascinating.


----------



## brotagonist

I have had enough adulterous listening for a while 

I spent a pleasant wind-down to the day with Debussy:









3 Sonatas, Syrinx, Rapsodie, Petite Pièce
Athena Ensemble


----------



## PetrB

Alvin Lucier ~ Nothing Is Real, for piano, amplified teapot, recorder, & mini-sound system


----------



## Pugg

Pierre Monteux 
DISC 22:
*Scriabin*: Symphony No. 4, op. 54 "Le poème de l'extase" (1952)
*Liszt*: Les préludes (Symphonic Poem No. 3)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> How do I follow such an experience?
> 
> Hmmm... THE Tosca!?


Sometimes silence is the only way to follow such an experience.


----------



## Jeff W

Listening to last night's 'WMHT Live'. Featured was a concert by the Schenectady Symphony Orchestra. The program was:

Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45

Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14 (Madalyn Parnas plays solo violin)

Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85 (Cicely Parnas plays solo cello)

The Schenectady Symphony Orchestra was led by their music director, Charles Schneider. The Parnas sisters will be back this upcoming Sunday for another concert with the SSO!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2: Borodin's gorgeous String Quartet no 2 sandwiched between his Symphony no 2 (Martinon) and Symphony no 3 (Ansermet).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 'The Unfinished' & No. 6
Jos Van Immerseel & the Anima Eterna Brugge*​







This piece has had me somewhat preoccupied for the last day or two. Usually, I listen to Carlos Kleiber's wonderful recording with the Wiener Philharmoniker - and I did so yesterday.

I have become increasingly interested in HIP recordings and I daresay that in general I am coming to enjoy and appreciate HIP and non-HIP equally with preferences in one camp or another depending on the piece or performance.

When I noticed JVI's Schubert on the shelf, I realised that it had been some tome since I listened to this set which is odd because I remember really enjoying this set when I last listened to it.

Listening to Schubert's Symphony No. 8, my mind is blown. The performance is fantastic. Reading the notes in the book, the differences in this approach and the work put into these recordings is incredible and very, very rewarding.

Symphony No. 6 continues the excellence which commenced with the performance of the 8th.

On reflection, I believe this was the first HIP recording/cycle which I heard and really enjoyed after a couple of negative experiences of HIP recordings. This set opened my mind to HIP and it seems apt that as I explore more HIP recordings (such as JEG's Schumann and Brautigam's Fortepiano recordings), I should return to the set.

This is certainly my benchmark for Schubert going forward.

I am changing my original listening plans for today and I am going to listen to the rest of the set.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schutz: Symphoniae Sacrae III
Cantus Colln etc

from my new DHM box.

Awesome


----------



## jim prideaux

brotagonist said:


> I noticed Martinů appearing these last couple of days. Thought I'd give him a try:
> 
> Symphony 5 (1946)
> Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra/Roger Norrington


ENQUIRY-BROTAGONIST

having read your post went in search of the recording you have mentioned-as a big 'afacianado' of Martinu was interested to hear 'Sir Roger' and his take on these works but as yet have found nothing!


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755): Cello Sonata in C Minor, Op.50, No.4

Brandywine Baroque: Douglas McNames, cello -- Karen Flint, harpsichord -- Vivian Barton Dozier, cello continuo


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi* : arias

*Eleanor Steber *


----------



## The nose

Alfredo Casella_ Pagine di Guerra_


----------



## JACE

Today's commute music:










Liszt: _Années de pèlerinage_ - _Troisième année_ / Lazar Berman


----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Athalie" (Bamert/Chandos)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #8 (Eder/Naxos)
Clementi - Symphony #4 (d'Avalos/ASV)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Vogner* w. Reiner (rec.1959).

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning."--Lt. Col. Bill Kilgore


----------



## Orfeo

*Robert Schumann*
Novelettes op. 21, Nachtstücke, Klaviersonate op.22, Four Marches op. 76, Drei Phantasiestücke, etc.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.

*Anton Rubinstein*
Piano Sonatas I, II, & III.
Deux Melodies, Deux morceaux, Deuxieme Barcarolle, Troisieme Barcarolle, etc.
-Leslie Howard, piano.

*Georgy Catoire*
Cinq morceaux, Quatre morceaux, Caprice, Intermezzo, Trois morceaux, Vision (etude), etc.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano.

*Sergey Lyapunov*
Piano Concerto no. I in E-flat minor.
Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes.
-Hamish Milne, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## George O

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)

Centenary Edition of Bartók's Records (Complete), Vol. 1
Bartók at the Piano 1920-1945

Gramophone Records
Piano Rolls
Live Recordings

pieces by Bartók, Liszt, Scarlatti, Kodaly, Beethoven, Debussy

Béla Bartók, piano
with
Vilma Medgyaszay, soprano
Maria Basilides, contralto
Ferenc Szekelyhidy, tenor
Joseph Szigetti, violin
Benny Goodman, clarinet
Ditta Bartok Pasztory, piano
Harry J. Baker, percussion
Edward J. Rubsan, percussion

8-LP box set on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1981

Samuel Lipman's fairly negative review:

https://www.commentarymagazine.com/article/bartok-at-the-piano/


----------



## PetrB

Pugg said:


> Pierre Monteux
> DISC 22:
> *Scriabin*: Symphony No. 4, op. 54 "Le poème de l'extase" (1952)
> *Liszt*: Les préludes (Symphonic Poem No. 3)


That is seriously large group of discs which must be, if not 'great' each and every one _interesting!_

P.s. The Sheherazade, bottom of that pic, is one of the first three records I was given when a wee lad. LOL.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Joie-de-vivre_ Gardiner first movement of the _Eroica_









Levine's polished and dashing treatment of Berlioz's_ Benvenutto Cellini Overture._









Colin Davis' full-tilt charge, live LSO "Royal Hunt and Storm."


----------



## Albert7

For celebrating composer of the month, I am listening to the Bartok violin concerto on this disc:









Mutter is brilliant although I wish that I could have more energy from Ozawa's conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Medtner* birthday (1880).


----------



## Vronsky

Iannis Xenakis - Pléiades

Karlheinz Stockhausen - Luzifers Abschied


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: En blanc et noir, Petite Suite, Lindaraja, Cortege et Air de danse, Ballade, Six Epigraphes antiques, Symphonie en si mineur
Alfons and Aloys Kontarsky









Music for piano four-hands and two pianos.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* :The late *Youri Egorov*


----------



## Pugg

PetrB said:


> That is seriously large group of discs which must be, if not 'great' each and every one _interesting!_
> 
> P.s. The Sheherazade, bottom of that pic, is one of the first three records I was given when a wee lad. LOL.


I love_ every _disc from this set. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

*Meant to play this a few days ago...*










THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
*New London Consort*
Philip Pickett, director

L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## aajj

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet's Debussy. Great way to begin or end a day.


----------



## JACE

Bach: French Suite No. 6; Schumann: Papillons; Chopin: Two Preludes, Mazurka / Mieczyslaw Horszowski


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven 4 and 5
Giulini
Man, do I miss him.


----------



## brotagonist

jim prideaux said:


> ENQUIRY-BROTAGONIST
> 
> having read your post went in search of the recording you have mentioned-as a big 'afacianado' of Martinu was interested to hear 'Sir Roger' and his take on these works but as yet have found nothing!


Just click the link I provided. It is posted on You Tube :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> Bach: French Suite No. 6; Schumann: Papillons; Chopin: Two Preludes, Mazurka / Mieczyslaw Horszowski


That's quite a morning commute, JACE  Three albums long, at least


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1968 - 1982.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> That's quite a morning commute, JACE  Three albums long, at least


Typically, my commute is about one hour. That's enough time to listen to the *third year* of the _Années de pèlerinage_.

Definitely not enough time for the whole thing!


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> This is my favorite version of the Concerto for Orchestra. It's the first version I ever heard, and it still just sounds "right" to me.


The NYP is one of my favorite bands. Also, this series with the "newspaper" typography is the old "crummy" digital mastering, which some audiophiles criticize, but which I like for its early-digital "icy" strings. I guess I got imprinted, too.


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> The NYP is one of my favorite bands. Also, this series with the "newspaper" typography is the old "crummy" digital mastering, which some audiophiles criticize, but which I like for its early-digital "icy" strings. I guess I got imprinted, too.


Yep. I have & love both of those records too -- although the I have the "Boulez Edition" version of _Le Sacre_. :cheers:

What you hear FIRST really does make a difference!


----------



## Mahlerian

Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Arditti Quartet









Harvey: Tombeau de Messiaen, for piano and tape
Philip Mead









Babbitt: Correspondences, for string orchestra and tape
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, cond. Rose


----------



## Chronochromie

First time listening to:







Schoenberg's Gurrelieder with Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 25 "Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe", BWV 138 "Warum betrübst du dich mein Herz?", BWV 105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht", BWV 46 "Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgendein Schmerz sei"

By Hana Blažiková [soprano], Damien Guillon [alto], Thomas Hobbs [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe [dir.], on φ









It had been quite a while since I listened these works and this disc and it suprised me how magnificent this disc is in terms of acoustics and dynamics. There are other discs of these works, sometimes aria's sung by the same bass (Peter Kooy is everyones regular / favourite) but none sound as brilliant as these. (Maybe it is also a bit of the touch of Herreweghe but I have a feeling that the acoustics of the room / chapel work out very great here too.)


----------



## Morimur

*Luciano Berio - Sinfonia (Berio, NYPO, Swingle Singers)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


> Is this_ natural_?-- Mackerras' vivacious and poised treatments of_ Symphonies 27 _and_ 22_ just fill me with. . . feelings of wonderful campiness, frivolity, and joy-- and the impulse to tease and to have fun with others.
> 
> I don't feel elegant.
> 
> I feel 'fun.'
> 
> I love these performances.


It looks like you got the whole set. I have 3 of the singles, and I like 'em too.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok String Quartet No. 1. Still keeps my rapt attention, and creates a good, dark, introspective mood.


----------



## brotagonist

This is my first traversal of Mahler's Xth. I'm going to need a while with this one 









Rattle/Berliner

The first thing I noticed was that the first movement seems different. While I don't know it well, it wasn't until partway through that I recognized it. I notice that on the Rattle recording, the first movement is simply called Adagio and it is only 25:11 long, but it doesn't sound hastened.

On my Sinopoli/Philharmonia recording, the first movement is called, as it normally is, Andante-Adagio and it is 32:45 long.









Could it be that the first movement was adjusted, along with the others, for the completed Cooke III Symphony version that Rattle treats us to?


----------



## Albert7

Completed my listening of a second Bartok album this morning. Never heard Anda's playing before but this album was great with Fricsay's brilliant conducting:


----------



## Oliver

Last movement from Beethoven's last string quartet (op 135)

Favourite recording is by Alban Berg quartet:


----------



## LancsMan

*George Dyson: Violin Concerto & Children's Suite after Walter De La Mare* City of London Sinfonia with Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) conducted by Richard Hickox on Chandos








The most substantive work here is the 1941 Violin Concerto. George Dyson is conservative even by English standards. It's OK and maybe would go down well with those normally adverse to twentieth century works. As for me there's not quite enough about it to raise my enthusiasm particularly high. I already have Dyson's Canterbury Pilgrims -equally pleasant and equally inconsequential, so I'm unlikely to purchase more of Dyson's music, pleasant though it is.


----------



## Guest

Inspired by the Schoenberg thread, I decided, much as I did with Wagner, that I need to give this composer a try. I decided to start easy, and went with the Karajan recording of Verklarte Nacht and Pelleas und Melisande, on DG. If I like his late romantic stuff, maybe I'll venture a little deeper.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Tchaikovsky & Sibelius: Violin Concertos / Oistrakh, Ormandy, Philadelphia O*

Gorgeous.


----------



## brotagonist

DrMike said:


> View attachment 60316


That was one of the first ones I ever had, in a 4LP boxed set. That DG Originals series is great and you will hear why this disc was reissued as part of it. That's his _early_ romantic stuff 

Reread your post: I guess you likely meant late Romantic; you said "his", but it's his early music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I like it.

Not nearly as much as the fire-branding Donohoe on EMI; but very pleasant indeed-- and with vastly superior sound to the EMI as well.


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1 - 4 / Neville Marriner, ASMF*


----------



## Albert7

Watching this right now to relax while encoding CD's:






Anticipation indeed!


----------



## Manxfeeder

DrMike said:


> Inspired by the Schoenberg thread, I decided, much as I did with Wagner, that I need to give this composer a try. I decided to start easy, and went with the Karajan recording of Verklarte Nacht and Pelleas und Melisande, on DG. If I like his late romantic stuff, maybe I'll venture a little deeper.
> 
> View attachment 60316


Karajan makes Schoenberg easy to like. Well, all of the 2nd Viennese School.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 3*

Berglund with Helsinki.


----------



## Polyphemus

Great to see the magnificent Busoni Piano Concerto getting a mention. It has been lucky on record, with fine interpretations by Ohlsson, the above mentioned Hamelin, Banfield etc. For me however the Ogdon version is head and shoulders above the competition simply because of his staggering virtuosity in this most difficult of music. The initial L P pressings did not show the RPO in the most favourable light but more recent editions have rectified many of the original orchestral sound problems, which I might add were not major to start with.


----------



## LancsMan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG








Another Christmas present. The only other CD of the sixth I have is the Karajan - which I used to have on LP. The sixth was the first Mahler symphony I listened to, having bought the Karajan LP when I was still living with my parents, who had a classical diet of the three B's and Mozart and Schubert. I still remember my parents somewhat dubious reaction to the Mahler sixth - but it bowled me over from the start. (I soon went on to buy the Mahler ninth but that took me rather longer to digest).

Anyway I have a special place in my heart for this symphony as it was my first branching away from my parents musical tastes. (My mum quite likes some Mahler now!)

Excellent performance by the way.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> Berglund with Helsinki.
> 
> View attachment 60323


. . . though I prefer Berglund with_ Bournemouth_, myself. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Polyphemus said:


> Great to see the magnificent Busoni Piano Concerto getting a mention. It has been lucky on record, with fine interpretations by Ohlsson, the above mentioned Hamelin, Banfield etc. For me however the Ogdon version is head and shoulders above the competition simply because of his staggering virtuosity in this most difficult of music. The initial L P pressings did not show the RPO in the most favourable light but more recent editions have rectified many of the original orchestral sound problems, which I might add were not major to start with.
> View attachment 60325


Thanks for mentioning this.

Do you really think Ogdon's playing exceeds Donohoe's though?

I may just have to check it out.

I heard Ogdon's treatment of Rachmaninov's _First Piano Sonata_ and I was nonplussed-- but then of course Rachmaninov isn't Busoni either.


----------



## Polyphemus

While not wanting to decry Peter Donohoe (A superb pianist) he was not in Ogdon's league and I think Peter would be the first to admit this. Sadly Ogdon's mental decline also led to a decline in his abilities.
However when he made the Busoni he was at the height of his powers. The disc is well worth the investment (mid-price) and you will not regret it.
As an addendum BBC recently did some programmes on Ogdon one of which was a concert of concert favourites Ogdon used to play and the Pianist was none other than Peter Donohoe.


----------



## Autocrat

Currently on a Spotify Requiemfest.

Today:








Lovely.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms, conducted by Muti.


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying Solti via Spotify
Currently Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta.
Solti seems to be putting an energy into this performance and I shall compare it tomorrow with Boulez


----------



## papsrus

Wagner -- Orchestral Works
Berlin Philharmonic, Karajan (EMI)


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Magnificat in C - Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . though I prefer Berglund with_ Bournemouth_, myself. _;D_


Yeah. But this one was only $1.95 at my used CD store. It needed a home.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti Piano Concerto*

If I take Conlan Nancarrow as a starting point, this makes more sense. But I still get lost by the fifth movement.


----------



## aajj

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 60330
> 
> Enjoying Solti via Spotify
> Currently Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta.
> Solti seems to be putting an energy into this performance and I shall compare it tomorrow with Boulez


Solti is one of those conductors I trust mightily with Bartok - also on Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite and for chamber, the Sonata for two Pianos & Percussion (with Perahia).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg said:


> Pierre Monteux
> DISC 22:
> *Scriabin*: Symphony No. 4, op. 54 "Le poème de l'extase" (1952)
> *Liszt*: Les préludes (Symphonic Poem No. 3)


Damn! Another box set I want. Time to do the taxes and see what kind of refund I get.


----------



## opus55

Vaneyes said:


> *Vogner* w. Reiner (rec.1959).
> 
> "I love the smell of napalm in the morning."--Lt. Col. Bill Kilgore


I can almost hear his voice. My favorite is "Charlie don't surf" (if my memory still good)










I've always wondered how Wit/Polish National Radio would sound like, remembering positive comments here and there. This is a fine performance but probably not one of the best out there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Polyphemus said:


> Great to see the magnificent Busoni Piano Concerto getting a mention.


Well, that's serendipitous. Today I was thinking, "What was that huge piano concerto with the men's chorus? I need to hear that again." Yep, it's the Busoni.

My recording is with Viktoria Postnikova, conducted by her husband.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MoonlightSonata said:


> Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms, conducted by Muti.
> I am sitting in a room different from the one you are in now.


Ha! I like your tag line.


----------



## brotagonist

Shostakovich Symphony 8
Haitink/Concertgebouw

Dauntless, gripping, staggering. And Marschallin, you've GOT to hear the entry of the trumpet at about 3:30 in the third movement!


----------



## aajj

Just listened to No. 2. Next i'm in the mood for No. 6.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stenhammar's String Quartet No.4 - Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## papsrus

This arrived on my doorstep today:

Weiner Philharmoniker: The Orchestra Edition 









Disc 1
Symphony No. 94 in G major - "Surprise"
Symphony No. 101 in D major - " The Clock"
Symphony No. 104 in D major - "London"


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in E Flat, Op.5, No.2

Matthias Bamert directing the London Mozart Players


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Brahms session concludes tomorrow and this is a delightful disc with which to end today's listening:


----------



## Itullian

My first purchase of the New Year. Always wanted to try this set.
Excellent warm playing and intonation.
And great sound. I'll be getting more of these guys.


----------



## Jeff W

While working out today it was Arcangelo Corelli's Concerti No. 7 through 12 from the Opus 6 collection. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## Chronochromie

Found this on Spotify with Schoenberg's complete chamber music. I thought "if it's by the Schoenberg Quartet it must be good, right?"







Now listening to the String Quartet No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

Arriaga's String Quartet No.3 - Sina Nomine Quartet


----------



## Guest

This is some of the most mind-blowing playing that I have heard in a long time! I normally prefer Russian pianists, but I may have to make room for at least one Italian! What is even more amazing is that this is a live recital (although you'd hardly know it until the final piece, when they must have unbound and ungagged the audience!) His finger accuracy is astounding, and believe me, he hurls himself headlong into the pieces...no tip-toeing around the difficulties. My favorite is the last work, which was written for him, and contains fragments from dozens of Liszt's works, including the Sonata, Mephisto Waltz, Etudes, you name it, formed into one monstrously difficult showpiece. All that plus demonstration-quality sound, and it's quite a successful recording.


----------



## SimonNZ

Reger's String Quartet No.2 - Berner Quartet


----------



## papsrus

Brahms -- The Cello Sonatas; Rostropovich, Serkin


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Saint-Saens, Organ Symphony
I've never been able to listen to all of this before, unfortunately. Hopefully I will have time this time!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 6: Ravel: Ouverture de Feerie, La Valse, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Menuet Antique, Pavane pour une Enfant defunte, Valses Nobles et Sentimentales


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Besozzi (1702-1793): Trio No.2

Luca Vignali, oboe -- Pavel Vernikov, violin -- Paolo Carlini, bassoon


----------



## JACE

aajj said:


> Just listened to No. 2. Next i'm in the mood for No. 6.
> 
> View attachment 60337


Odd synchronicity. I've been listening to Bartók's Second Quartet this evening too. Same recording. ...Powerful stuff!

The final movement of the Second Quartet is so bleak -- but also strangely beautiful. I know that Bartók would NOT appreciate the comparison, but that sound of complete desolation is reminiscent (to me) of Shostakovich's string quartets.


----------



## Chronochromie

Another part in my "Discovering the 2nd Viennese School" series inspired by scratchgolf.
Pierrot Lunaire with Boulez and Christine Schafer.







Strange, but interesting.


----------



## senza sordino

My day with Stravinsky
Petrushka with Ormandy and Firebird with Szell







Violin Concerto







Symphony in three movements, symphony of psalms and symphony in C







Symphony of wind instruments ( didn't listen to the Rite of Spring)


----------



## opus55

*Offenbach*
Les Contes d'Hoffmann
_Norman | Araiza | Studer | Ramey | von Otter | Lind
Staatskapelle Dresden | Tate_

I started listening on my way home from work. What a great recording. Sounds as good as Sutherland/Domingo/Bonynge.


----------



## Weston

*Chopin: Fantasy on Polish Airs for piano & orchestra in A major, Op. 13, CT. 41*
Charles Mackerras / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Emanual Ax, piano (with a name like that he should be playing guitar)










I'll rank this as among the more enjoyable Chopin works I've heard, although it does lapse into that, "let's completely submerge the melody in noodling" thing that was so prevalent of the time. Some of it is very nice noodling.

*
Franck: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 11*
Roberto Benzi / Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra / Martyn van den Hoek, piano










This selection is a pleasant surprise, even though I evidently have the labels mixed up and listened to the movements out of order. There is an absolutely thrilling piano roller coaster ride (banging away in multiple octaves in a rapid decent with crescendo) just before two minutes into the 3rd movement. I can't describe it; it must be heard. It doesn't matter what happens in the rest of the piece after that! For me this is so much better than the ubiquitous Symphony in D minor everyone thinks is Franck's greatest hit.

I only wonder how one told Cesar Franck and Carl Reinecke apart if they were in the same room.

*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra / Mitsuko Uchida, piano










I think this was the first piece that began to turn me around to Schoenberg. It still hasn't grabbed me quite like the Suite, Op. 29, but it certainly is an onslaught of interesting rhythmic/motivic events. It's hard now to believe I ever thought of it as a random jumble of notes.

(I'm listening to the same piece a second time right after this post. It's not all that long.)


----------



## Albert7

Further listening tonight before I head to bed early on my budget Haydn box:


----------



## brotagonist

I just finished listening to:









Mahler X
Rattle/BPO

This is my second time today. I am liking it very much! I love how the second movement comes in and the third movement (or was it the fourth?) sounds like it uses motifs from his IVth Symphony... and that lone drum beating sounded so unlike anything I'd ever heard in Mahler. Definitely very nice! This will be my main item for the next couple of days, while I preview some and finish up with others, too.

And now:









Henze Undine
Knussen/London Sinfonietta

I am really starting not just to like this but to love it. It sounds like so many different things and I just can't quite place them all. Truly sensational! I might manage another listen tomorrow morning? Then, it will have to take a rest, as I've got Janáček waiting


----------



## Albert7

Weston said:


> *Chopin: Fantasy on Polish Airs for piano & orchestra in A major, Op. 13, CT. 41*
> Charles Mackerras / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Emanual Ax, piano (with a name like that he should be playing guitar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rank this as among the more enjoyable Chopin works I've heard, although it does lapse into that, "let's completely submerge the melody in noodling" thing that was so prevalent of the time. Some of it is very nice noodling.
> 
> *
> Franck: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 11*
> Roberto Benzi / Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra / Martyn van den Hoek, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This selection is a pleasant surprise, even though I evidently have the labels mixed up and listened to the movements out of order. There is an absolutely thrilling piano roller coaster ride (banging away in multiple octaves in a rapid decent with crescendo) just before two minutes into the 3rd movement. I can't describe it; it must be heard. It doesn't matter what happens in the rest of the piece after that! For me this is so much better than the ubiquitous Symphony in D minor everyone thinks is Franck's greatest hit.
> 
> I only wonder how one told Cesar Franck and Carl Reinecke apart if they were in the same room.
> 
> *Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
> Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra / Mitsuko Uchida, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was the first piece that began to turn me around to Schoenberg. It still hasn't grabbed me quite like the Suite, Op. 29, but it certainly is an onslaught of interesting rhythmic/motivic events. It's hard now to believe I ever thought of it as a random jumble of notes.
> 
> (I'm listening to the same piece a second time right after this post. It's not all that long.)


Nice, I also have that same Uchida album and really love it! Got it from iTunes of course. She does the concerto just perfectly with a strong balance of analysis and emotion required.


----------



## opus55

*Saint-Saëns*
Samson et Dalila
_Plácido Domingo | Waltraud Meier
Orchestre et choeurs de l'Opéra-Bastille | Myung-Whun Chung_

I got this after Thanksgiving holiday but never gave it a proper listen. The choral opening has the air of sacred music; maybe it is, I haven't read the liner notes. This is going to be a great opera night.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord.

Waited 6 weeks for this to arrive from Japan. Finally got it today.

Well played as one would expect from this source.


----------



## opus55

hpowders said:


> View attachment 60357
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
> Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord.
> 
> Waited 6 weeks for this to arrive from Japan. Finally got it today.
> 
> Well played as one would expect from this source.


I can tell it's from Japan. It's covered in wasabi.


----------



## Balthazar

*Silfra* - an album of improvisational pieces with Hilary Hahn on violin and Hauschka on prepared piano.

*Beethoven's Symphony No. 2* with John Nelson leading the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris.

Hélène Grimaud plays an energetic rendition of *Bartók's Piano Concerto No. 3* with Boulez leading London.


----------



## SimonNZ

Koechlin's String Quartert No.1 - Ardeo Quartet


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> Odd synchronicity. I've been listening to Bartók's Second Quartet this evening too. Same recording. ...Powerful stuff!
> 
> The final movement of the Second Quartet is so bleak -- but also strangely beautiful. I know that Bartók would NOT appreciate the comparison, but that sound of complete desolation is reminiscent (to me) of Shostakovich's string quartets.


Woah! Takacs is among my favorites for the Bartok quartets. I never get enough. The 6th has the bleakest of all final movements to me. I read somewhere that Bartok originally wrote a lively final movement but changed it after his mother died. Whether that is true or not, that movement is filled with sorrow.


----------



## hpowders

opus55 said:


> I can tell it's from Japan. It's covered in wasabi.


Ha! Ha! Meanwhile it was the most immaculate "used" CD set I ever received-an absolutely mint condition jewel case with the two CDs to match. Whoever owned it previously, respected it.
Ahhhh.....Japan!!


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! Meanwhile it was the most immaculate "used" CD set I ever received-an absolutely mint condition jewel case with the two CDs to match. Whoever owned it previously, respected it.
> Ahhhh.....Japan!!


Or never bothered to listen to it.


----------



## Pugg

From the* Pierre Monteux* box 
DISC 14:
*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique* (1951)


----------



## opus55

International packages seem to go through more careful handling. I had more damaged CD cases from U.S. domestic sellers than Europe or Asia.


----------



## hpowders

opus55 said:


> International packages seem to go through more careful handling. I had more damaged CD cases from U.S. domestic sellers than Europe or Asia.


Yes! The package was small and immaculate, as if it was very carefully handled. Not even the slightest wear or rip in the packaging. Like "white glove" treatment. A far cry from what I usually get from only a few hundred miles away.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lutoslawski's String Quartet - LaSalle Quartet


----------



## aajj

^^^ That must be an intense disc! Of those i've only heard Lutoslawski and it kept me on the edge of my seat.

My favorite performances of Prokofiev's violin concertos. Mintz/Abbado/Chicago.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Cello Sonata Op.119, Janos Starker cello, Gyorgy Sebok piano. Can't find the cover of this one, but it's very fine indeed. A good pairing with Shostakovich's much earler sonata, but I think probably the better of the two.

Oh, found it (probably the same as the one I have).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> *Offenbach*
> Les Contes d'Hoffmann
> _Norman | Araiza | Studer | Ramey | von Otter | Lind
> Staatskapelle Dresden | Tate_
> 
> I started listening on my way home from work. What a great recording. Sounds as good as Sutherland/Domingo/Bonynge.


. . . but does_ Jessye_ sound as good as _Joannie_ in the doll song? :angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 60334
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony 8
> Haitink/Concertgebouw
> 
> Dauntless, gripping, staggering. And Marschallin, you've GOT to hear the entry of the trumpet at about 3:30 in the third movement!


Oh, I have it, Dear. _;D_ It 'kicks' alright.

Have you ever heard Bychkov do the climax in the first movement though?-- its one of the most powerfully-done and powerfully-engineered climaxes I've heard. . . anywhere.

Absolutely terrifying.

Tremendous performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah. But this one was only $1.95 at my used CD store. It needed a home.


You got me on that one, cowboy._ ;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Francisco Lopez - Untitled 175






Sort of a country garden version of the rain forest soundscape "La Selva". Curiously they both share one specific detail in common. which makes me wonder if Lopez isn't adding a subtle touch of humour: a buzzing bee circling _lands on the microphone_ then takes off from it and buzzes around again.

Unidentifiable happenings in the background - are they natural or man-made? I've listened to a few other shorter Lopez pieces in conjunction with this and have noticed the recurring theme in some of whether its natural or not, or whether its natural or manipulated to sound not, or vice versa - or examples of the two overlayed seemlessly.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I can almost hear his voice. My favorite is "Charlie don't surf" (if my memory still good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered how Wit/Polish National Radio would sound like, remembering positive comments here and there. This is a fine performance but probably not one of the best out there.












Oh, there's so many great lines in that film:

--- "What do you know about surfing, son?! You're from god damned New Jersey!"

--- "Its Wagner! . . . It scares the natives! . . . my boys love it!"

--- "Never get off the boat. . . unless you were going all the way. . . absolutely, god damned right."

--- "F*#&$+g tiger!"

--- "What are those?"--- "Death cards. It let's Charlie know who did this."

--- "Terminate with extreme prejudice."

--- "I want my meat rare, rare but not cold."

It just never ends.

http://sfy.ru/?script=apocalypse_now_ts


----------



## Ingélou

As recommended by Giordano :tiphat:, I'm listening to *Jordi Savall, La Sublime Porte Voix d'Istanbul*.

*Full of Eastern Promise*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A bit of Gothic polyphony this morning. Spectacular recording and stunning performances.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . but does_ Jessye_ sound as good as _Joannie_ in the doll song? :angel:


Lind sings the Doll Song. This is the version using different sopranos in the three roles and Norman sings Antonia.


----------



## Giordano

Ingélou said:


> As recommended by Giordano :tiphat:, I'm listening to *Jordi Savall, La Sublime Porte Voix d'Istanbul*.
> 
> *Full of Eastern Promise*


Good that I caught your post, to "like." 
I usually don't come to "current listening"...


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith's String Quartet No.4 - Danish Quartet

are there some deliberate allusions to Bach's cello suites in the fourth movement?


----------



## Albert7

Based on someone else's recommendation I'm listening to:






Fascinating!


----------



## SimonNZ

John Adams' Gnarly Buttons - Mark Simpson, clarinet, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Eric Stern






sadly no commercial release of this superb concert recording


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier.*
*Renée Fleming* / Sophie Koch / Diana Damrau.

Thielemann conducting this lavish cast.


----------



## Jeff W

*If it isn't Baroque, don't fix it!*

Good morning TC from cold Albany! (Sorry for the awful joke in the title.)









I started off with some a couple of new arrivals to my collection. The first one is yet another recording of Gustav Holst's 'The Planets'. This one brings me up to six recordings ! In this recording, which I picked up on a whim after a recommendation from a recent thread about this work, the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra is led by Yan Pascal Tortelier. Very nice recording, though I think I prefer Levine's recording with the Chicago Symphony slightly more. I'll have to do a more comparative listen at a later time.









From here on in, it was all Baroque for me. I noticed a severe lack of Baroque composers and music in my collection and my goal in 2015 is to rectify that situation! To start off, I listened to Georg Phillip Telemann's "Wassermusik" and a couple of concertos. Reinhard Goebel led Musica Antiqua Köln. Lovely music here.









Listened to Bach's "Musical Offering" next. I've had this one on my iPod and on the shelf for a long time but have never listened to it until now. Reinhard Goebel led members of Musica Antiqua Köln. Can't say I like this one very much... Just didn't stick out to me at all. Oh well, not everything can be a winner.









After that, I turned next to Handel, another composer whom I hope to get more acquainted with in the upcoming year. Listened to an old favorite, his "Water Musick" suites. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.









Another Baroque favorite rounded out my listening. Antonio Vivaldi's "Four Seasons", Nos. 1 through 4 from the Opus 8 collection. Simon Standage played the solo violin while Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert from the harpsichord. I really try to stay away from playing these pieces too often so they stay special.


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.2 in G Minor

Jana Brozlova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Vaclav Hoskovic, double bass -- Jaroslav Xaver Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## PetrB

Lucia Dlugoszewski ~ Fire Fragile Flight

Sure, I've posted this before, but I do listen to it time to time, because I think it is just that good, its sound as good as its structure is remarkably sound


----------



## Albert7

Yeah poke fun at me...

More Haydn while I head over to the public library to return some stuff:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I bought this mostly for Jill Gomez's version of the early _Quatre chansons francaises_, but these are two very well filled CDs of lesser known (except for the _Sinfonia da Requiem_) Britten works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Dover Beach*

Finally, a great recording of Dover Beach. At least to my ears. The Endellion SQ also include two nice string works.


----------



## scratchgolf

This morning it's String Quartets 1 and 3 before returning to Chamber Symphonies 1 and 2 this afternoon.


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, I have it, Dear. _;D_ It 'kicks' alright.
> 
> Have you ever heard Bychkov do the climax in the first movement though?-- its one of the most powerfully-done and powerfully-engineered climaxes I've heard. . . anywhere.
> 
> Absolutely terrifying.
> 
> Tremendous performance.


Bychkov is a very underrated conductor , his Shostakovich with the Berliner's are the best that orchestra have done with this composer, only Kurt Sanderling could make then sound as right in Shostakovich!

/ptr


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Berman perform selections from Shostakovich's Preludes, Op. 34:










*Lazar Berman - The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*

EDIT:
Rather than just ten "selected" Preludes, I wish Berman had recorded all 24 in the set. I think these are DSCH's best compositions for solo piano -- along with his Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87.

Oh well. I guess I shouldn't complain. Olli Mustonen's set of the complete Op. 34 Preludes are pretty darn good.


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Yeah poke fun at me...
> 
> More Haydn while I head over to the public library to return some stuff:
> 
> View attachment 60378


Why "poke fun"???

There's some GREAT music in that set!


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Great American Symphony.

If you like the Franck D minor symphony, you might like this, even though it is indeed "modern".


----------



## JACE

More DSCH from another favorite Russian pianist:










Shostakovich: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; The Assault on Beautiful Gorky / Dmitri Alexeev, Jerzy Maksymiuk, English Chamber O


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Alwyn - Derby Day Overture (composer/Lyrita)
Bridge - String Quartet #4 (Allegri/Argo)
Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge (composer/London)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner : Tristan und Isolde.*
*Hofmann / Behrens/ Bernstein *


----------



## George O

hpowders said:


> Yes! The package was small and immaculate, as if it was very carefully handled. Not even the slightest wear or rip in the packaging. Like "white glove" treatment. A far cry from what I usually get from only a few hundred miles away.


I once got a record from Japan that was simply wrapped in brown paper and it made it through the mail without any damage. No cardboard reinforcement at all, except the cover.


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Fantasie in F minor, op 14
Métopes, op 29
Études, op 4
Masques, op 34

Martin Jones, piano

on Argo (London), from 1973


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I bought this mostly for Jill Gomez's version of the early _Quatre chansons francaises_, but these are two very well filled CDs of lesser known (except for the _Sinfonia da Requiem_) Britten works.


I need to get that for the Gomez.

Thanks for the _nota bene_. _;D_


----------



## Chronochromie

Webern's Six pieces for orchestra with Simon Rattle and the Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.







I don't know if I prefer this or Schoenberg's Five pieces for orchestra. I do know I need to seek out more Webern.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bruch* (1838) and *Scriabin* (1872) birthdays.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Bychkov is a very underrated conductor , his Shostakovich with the Berliner's are the best that orchestra have done with this composer, only Kurt Sanderling could make then sound as right in Shostakovich!
> /ptr












I like Bychkov's BPO Shostakovich _Eleven_. I love hearing that _orchestra _play that music. I like Bychkov's reading too, although I think he needs to make the massacre scene and the last movement more ferocious-- like with the live Stokowski/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra from the late fifties (not that anyone can do it like Stokowski can; but that's my benchmark).


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

It really is a tossup between Leonhardt and Weiss. Glad I have both!


----------



## Bruce

Balthazar said:


> *Silfra* - an album of improvisational pieces with Hilary Hahn on violin and Hauschka on prepared piano.
> 
> *Beethoven's Symphony No. 2* with John Nelson leading the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris.
> 
> Hélène Grimaud plays an energetic rendition of *Bartók's Piano Concerto No. 3* with Boulez leading London.
> 
> View attachment 60358
> View attachment 60359
> View attachment 60360


This is the only place I've seen Silfra mentioned. I think it's a quite interesting work. Amazing to think of it as being an improvisation. I really like it, myself.


----------



## hpowders

George O said:


> I once got a record from Japan that was simply wrapped in brown paper and it made it through the mail without any damage. No cardboard reinforcement at all, except the cover.


And the US post office wonders why they are losing money year after year.


----------



## JACE

NP:









*Edvard Grieg: Symphony in C minor; Overture "In Autumn" / Okku Kamu, Gothenburg SO (BIS)*

First listen. This is a library loaner.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Opera in three acts "Lohengrin."
-Placido Domingo, Jessye Norman, Eva Randova, Fischer-Dieskau, Nimsgern, Sotin.
-The Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna State Opera Concert Chorus/Sir Georg Solti.

*Robert Schumann*
Nachtstücke op. 23, Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of dawn) op. 133, etc.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.


----------



## hpowders

Jace, Let us know how the Grieg symphony is. Never heard it also.


----------



## BillT

It showed up on YouTube so I listened. I like it!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Grieg had a symphony? Going to have to hear that one .

Just bought this 2-disc set of Muzio Clementi sonatas fpr 1.5 Euros at my city library:









These early works sound very similar to the sound of Haydn sonatas - very charming. Shelley plays them very well. Glad to have discovered some of Clementi's music .


----------



## Bruce

My Tuesday is being brought to me courtesy of W. A. Mozart:

Piano Concerto No. 21 in C played by Arthur Rubinstein, Wallenstein conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor - Same forces, except Joseph Krips conducts.









The sound is amazingly good for works recorded so long ago. It's been years since I heard these works, and I had forgotten how much I like them. Two of his greatest concerti, to me.

And twice to his Fantasia in C minor, K.475. Once by Browning and once by Katin.















I think I might give Katin a slight edge on this; his playing sounds a little more fluid to me than Browning's. But I've always preferred Browning's earlier recordings to his later ones, and this recording was made toward the end of his career.


----------



## Vasks

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edvard Grieg: Symphony in C minor; Overture "In Autumn" / Okku Kamu, Gothenburg SO (BIS)*
> 
> First listen. This is a library loaner.


Got that one and paid for it myself


----------



## fjf

Piano this evening. I like Berman!. Great pianist.


----------



## Vasks

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Grieg had a symphony? Going to have to hear that one


Hurry! It's this coming Saturday's Symphony 



HaydnBearstheClock said:


> These early works sound very similar to the sound of Haydn sonatas - very charming. Shelley plays them very well. Glad to have discovered some of Clementi's music .


Romanticism creeps into later Clementi, making him much more interesting to hear.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Jace, Let us know how the Grieg symphony is. Never heard it also.


Will do. So far, it's sort of reminiscent of Brahms or Dvořák. Very enjoyable.


----------



## JACE

fjf said:


> View attachment 60390
> View attachment 60391
> 
> 
> Piano this evening. I like Berman!. Great pianist.


I wish I had that set!


----------



## JACE

Vasks said:


> Got that one and paid for it myself


I paid for mine too -- with county taxes!


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> My Tuesday is being brought to me courtesy of W. A. Mozart:
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 21 in C played by Arthur Rubinstein, Wallenstein conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra
> Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor - Same forces, except Joseph Krips conducts.
> 
> View attachment 60387
> 
> 
> The sound is amazingly good for works recorded so long ago. It's been years since I heard these works, and I had forgotten how much I like them. Two of his greatest concerti, to me.


Bruce, have you heard Rubinstein's Mozart PC No. 20 with Wallenstein? I have it on vinyl. More fantastic Mozart from Rubinstein.










The other work on this LP, Haydn's "Andante & Variations," is superb too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I need to get that for the Gomez.
> 
> Thanks for the _nota bene_. _;D_


The songs (very early works, written when Britten was just 14) are derivative certainly, but beautiful nonetheless and Gomez's singing is just gorgeous. It was actually the first ever recording of them.

Lots more rewarding music on this set though. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Bruce, have you heard Rubinstein's Mozart PC No. 20 with Wallenstein? I have it on vinyl. More fantastic Mozart from Rubinstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other work on this LP, Haydn's "Andante & Variations," is superb too.


Yes. I also had this on vinyl. Rubinstein was quite fine in Mozart. His 23rd is my favorite performance of all time.


----------



## millionrainbows

Interesting recording and ensemble. This has a plucked bass and an electric guitar, so if you're a jazz fan, this one's for you.


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> ​*Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier.*
> *Renée Fleming* / Sophie Koch / Diana Damrau.
> 
> Thielemann conducting this lavish cast.


Have the Blu ray....brilliant it is too!


----------



## Orfeo

BillT said:


> View attachment 60386
> 
> 
> It showed up on YouTube so I listened. I like it!


That's a great album (as is the album with Rachmaninoff's Preludes also played by Budyonny).


----------



## Guest

Just finishing up listening to all four of Brahms' symphonies directed by Riccardo Chailly. I love this set. The Recording quality is exceptional and Chailly's performance is among the best I've heard.

It's a cold day here and we got about a foot of snow overnight. I was in the mood for "comfort food" music. Brahms' Symphonies do that for me.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Cosmos

Bliss' ballet, Adam Zero


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Alfred Brendel play Haydn Sonatas:










Interesting facial expression on the cover. Not sure what I'd call it. Maybe "slightly amused skepticism"?

In any case, the music is lovely.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The songs (very early works, written when Britten was just 14) are derivative certainly, but beautiful nonetheless and Gomez's singing is just gorgeous. It was actually the first ever recording of them.
> 
> Lots more rewarding music on this set though. I think you'll enjoy it.












You're sooooooooo terribly seductive. . . . . . it should (hopefully) be in the mail for me by now.

I wish there was more Britten for female voice. _Les Illuminations_ with Dame Felicity Lot is just a racy, gorgeous, summery, erotic _dreamscape_. 
_
Merci beaucoup. . . again. _


----------



## JACE

Via Spotify:










*Liszt: The 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies / Roberto Szidon*


----------



## George O

Arnold Cooke (1906-2005)

Symphony No. 3 in D (1967)

"Jabez and the Devil"--Suite from the Ballet (1961)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Nicholas Braithwaite

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1975

Excellent pieces.


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> ...like with the live Stokowski/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra from the late fifties (not that anyone can do it like Stokowski can; but that's my benchmark).


Something we quite agree on!

/ptr


----------



## GhenghisKhan




----------



## brotagonist

Lucia Dlugoszewski - Fire Fragile Flight
Orchestra of Our Time
Joel Thome

[Suggested by PetrB]


----------



## Albert7

Needing a break from Haydn so later on tonight I plan to embark listening to this album for the Bartok journey:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here you can listen to the entire Handel's Messiah, live performance by the Dunedin Consort. This should be their Dublin version Messiah.


----------



## csacks

Listening to the great Marta Argerich and Claudio Abaddo. In a recently released set of their recordings with DG. At this moment their are playing Prokofiev´s 3rd piano concert. Mind blowing. I had listened his violin concerti, and I must confess that they are too much for my taste. But this piano concert is amazing







Couldn´t find a picture with graphics. Just the picture


----------



## Balthazar

Bruce said:


> This is the only place I've seen Silfra mentioned. I think it's a quite interesting work. Amazing to think of it as being an improvisation. I really like it, myself.


Yes, they get a mind-boggling array of sounds and effects out of not only the prepared piano, but the violin as well. Sometimes I'm not sure quite what she is doing with it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'53 Bernstein/La Scala _Medea_, last act.

"Hey Jason, _darling_! Can you come over here for minute?"


----------



## omega

*Mozart*
_Symphony n°35 "Haffner"_
Franz Brüggen | Orchestra of the 18th Century








*Stravinsky*
_The Firebird_
Pierre Boulez | Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## maestro267

*Dvorák*: Requiem
Soloists/Ambrosian Singers
London SO/Kertész


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Bruce, have you heard Rubinstein's Mozart PC No. 20 with Wallenstein? I have it on vinyl. More fantastic Mozart from Rubinstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other work on this LP, Haydn's "Andante & Variations," is superb too.


I have! And I agree, it is a fantastic recording. In fact, I was thinking of listening to 20 and 24 this time, but didn't want two works in a minor key, when so many of Mozart's concerti were written in major keys.

I've only heard Haydn's variations on rare occasions, but have never been able to warm up to it. However, it's been a long time, and is maybe time to give it a spin again. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## LancsMan

*Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev on LSO Live








Another Christmas gift to me. 
I must say I love the Prokofiev ballets I know well (this and Cinderella). The operas I find harder to love. This is of course packed full of memorable melodies.

A fine performance and recording.


----------



## Bruce

While sliding Mozart's concerti back on the shelf, I saw Mosonyi's First Symhony, to which I dedicate my afternoon:









I first heard Mosonyi's name as part of the title of a Liszt funeral march. But rarely in other contexts. I think I remember reading somewhere that Verdi held him in rather high esteem.

This symphony is really nice. I'm not sure Mosonyi had all that original of a voice, but both this and his piano concerto are worth listening to once in a while. I'm reminded a bit of Brahms and Schubert by these works. It's a shame Mosonyi's works are not better known.


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's St Luke Passion - Siegfried Heinrich, cond.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six English Suites
Blandine Rannou, harpsichord

Extroverted performances with cleverly ornamented repeats. 
A virtuoso spectacular!
Beautiful tone from her Anthony Sidey harpsichord.
Sidey IMO, makes the most fantastic sounding harpsichords available today.
A whirlwind of great Bach keyboard music!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.7
Eugen Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden*​
This EMI Box has proven to be an absolute treasure trove. Here, Eugen Jochum conducts the ever impressive Staatskapelle Dresden with great aplomb.

I find this piece so fascinating in the range of interpretations it can successfully support. From Celibidache to Tennstedt to Jochum, this Symphony always has something to say. In Jochum's care, it is very human - that is to say it strikes me as being warmer, more approachable and emotive. Slightly more so than Tennstedt's reading with the London Philharmonic.

A beautiful performance in which Jochum's passion shines through in a very personable performance. I think this may very well tie with Tennstedt as my preferred recording of this piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Variations*


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Liszt: Totentanz; Malédiction; Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Themes / Jorge Bolet, Ivan Fischer, LSO *


----------



## Guest

Currently listening to Maurice Ravel. Daphnis and Chloe directed by Charles Dutoit with the Montreal symphony orchestra. This recording is one long 55 minute track. It's an exceptionally good recording but I wish it were broke up into segments so that I could follow along with the track listing and know where I was in the ballet.


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Mennin's String Quartet No.2 - Kohon Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Variations Op. 31*

Sir Simon Rattle this time.


----------



## Mahlerian

Janáček: Jenůfa, Jealousy Overture
Elisabeth Söderstrom, Wieslav Ochman, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Unfortunately, the score I have is the "corrupted" version rather than Janáček's original, but it was still useful to follow along. A harrowing work indeed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jerome said:


> Currently listening to Maurice Ravel. Daphnis and Chloe directed by Charles Dutoit with the Montreal symphony orchestra. This recording is one long 55 minute track. It's an exceptionally good recording but I wish it were broke up into segments so that I could follow along with the track listing and know where I was in the ballet.












That was one of the very first classical cd's I ever bought in the early nineties-- and the fact that it only had one track annoyed the hell out of me too!!

This music just took my breath away when I first heard it. I couldn't believe how exquisitely well-crafted and beautiful it was. . . and still can't.

Lovely reading.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

No no, I know that he influenced Beethoven and that he gets more romantic later on. I like these earlier sonatas too - they're in a style that is quite similar to Haydn's sonatas, which I love, so it's all good . Not sure how acquainted Haydn and Clementi were with each other's work - would be interesting to know.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peter Mennin, Symphony No. 7*

Well, this is embarrassing. I had a phase where I read old Life magazines, and I remember seeing Peter Mennin mentioned a few times. And I figured since he was in Life magazine and not in my music books, he must not be worth bothering with. Okay, so I was wrong.


----------



## aajj

I know the Dutoit disc is the full work, but i've always gone especially crazy for the 2nd Suite.

So glad to see Janacek on here!


----------



## Autocrat

Requiemfest 2015 continues, sorry for the small pictures.









Howard Goodall, Eternal Light: A Requiem, Choir of Christchurch Cathedral,Oxford and London Musici.

This has most of the elements of a requiem mass , plus some additions (eg. a Lead Kindly Light resetting). I like Goodall's work (who couldn't like the guy who wrote the Red Dwarf and Blackadder themes?) and this, while on the lightish side, is a good listen.








Krzysztof Penderecki, A Polish Requiem. Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Chorus/Orchestra.

Intoxicatingly powerful stuff.









Nigel Westlake. Missa Solis: Requiem For Eli, Melbourne Symphony Orchestra.

Not a requiem mass, nonetheless worth a listen.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Peter Mennin, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing. I had a phase where I read old Life magazines, and I remember seeing Peter Mennin mentioned a few times. And I figured since he was in Life magazine and not in my music books, he must not be worth bothering with. Okay, so I was wrong.
> 
> View attachment 60413


Yes1 The Mennin Seventh is a great work!! Starts off similarly in mood to the Franck D minor Symphony....and then all bets are off!!


----------



## Autocrat

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Variations Op. 31*
> 
> Sir Simon Rattle this time.


I'm interested to hear your thoughts on both the Rattle and Boulez interpretations.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liszt: Totentanz; Malédiction; Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Themes / Jorge Bolet, Ivan Fischer, LSO *


Looks like someone who would get me to do him a favor I couldn't refuse!


----------



## SimonNZ

Walton's String Quartet in A minor - Britten Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Symphony No 6 in A minor
Symphony No 8 in E flat 'Symphony of a Thousand'*
Tennstedt, LPO [EMI, 1998]

Yeah, these are pretty good. Another very slow traversal of a box set! I am still finding it hard to live with the sizzling upper treble on these recordings though.










*
Scriabin
Piano Sonatas 1 - 8*
Maria Lettberg, piano [Capriccioo, 2004]

I haven't got beyond disc two in this set, as I'm still very happy to luxuriate in the strange but comforting chromatic wash of Scriabin's piano sonatas, which are becoming more familiar.


----------



## tdc

Penderecki - Credo, conductor Antoni Wit


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Song of the Earth / Haitink. King is rather wooden but Janet Baker is haunting!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Perhaps not entirely coincidentally - tonight's string quartet listening:

*Walton
String Quartet no. 2 in A minor
Piano Quartet in D minor*
Maggini Quartet, Peter Donohoe [Naxos, 2000]










*Vaughan-Williams
Phantasy String Quintet
String Quartets 1 & 2*
Maggini Quartet, Garfield Jackson (viola II) [Naxos, 2001]










*
Wilhelm Stenhammar
Quartet for Strings no 3 in F major, Op. 18
Quartet for Strings no 4 in A minor, Op. 25*
Oslo String Quartet [cpo, 2011]


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's String Quartet No.3 - Danish Quartet


----------



## George O

Florent Schmitt (1870-1958)

Quintette pour cordes et piano, op 51

"Ombres", op 74 (pour piano)

Quatuor à Cordes de Berne
and Werner Bärtschi, piano

2-LP box set on Accord (France), from 1982

cover painting by Paul Cezanne


----------



## papsrus

Missa Solemnis op.123 - Tonhalle Orchester Zürich/David Zinman

From the Sony "Beethoven: Complete Masterpieces" box


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ives*: Music for String Quartet, w. Mondriaan Qt. (rec.1988 - '92); Piano Trio, Violin Sonatas 2 & 4, Largo, w. NYPO Soloists (rec.1995).


----------



## aajj

^^^ The Violin Sonatas and Piano Trio have become favorites of mine over the last few years. Vintage Ives!


----------



## hpowders

Roy Harris Symphony No. 3
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

One of the most popular of 20th century American symphonies.
Shamelessly Neo-Romantic, proudly American.
A bit dated at this point in time, sad to say.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Autocrat said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts on both the Rattle and Boulez interpretations.


<Sigh> I'm afraid Karajan's recording has left me ruined for anything else.

Of the two, I prefer Boulez, though Rattle has superior sound. Boulez is a little cooler than Karajan for a nice contrast. I don't know what it is about Rattle that didn't click for me on this piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> View attachment 60416
> 
> 
> Roy Harris Symphony No. 3
> New York Philharmonic
> Leonard Bernstein
> 
> One of the most popular of 20th century American symphonies.
> Shamelessly Neo-Romantic, proudly American.
> A bit dated at this point in time, sad to say.


Dated? Aww!


----------



## Manxfeeder

papsrus said:


> Missa Solemnis op.123 - Tonhalle Orchester Zürich/David Zinman
> 
> From the Sony "Beethoven: Complete Masterpieces" box
> 
> View attachment 60414


Wow, I didn't know he did that. Rats; it's not on Spotify.


----------



## Balthazar

Gould plays *WTC* (again).

Carmignola and Waskiewicz play *Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante* with Claudio Abbado leading the Orchestra Mozart.

Boulez leads Chicago in *Bluebeard's Castle* with Jessye Norman and László Polgár.


----------



## SimonNZ

Roy Harris' String Quartet No.3 - Third Angle New Music Ensemble


----------



## Jeff W

*Sweating to the Classics*









Back from the gym. Today's music was Beethoven's Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4. Steven Lubin played the pianoforte while Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## SimonNZ

Balthazar said:


> Boulez leads Chicago in *Bluebeard's Castle* with Jessye Norman and *László Polgár.*


I assume Laszlo Polgar the singer and Laszlo Polgar the chess pedagogue are two different people.

edit: answering my own question:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/László_Polgár

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/László_Polgár_(bass)


----------



## Kieran

The Egmont Overture, Leonard Bernstein at the helm. Normally a morning song for me, I'm in the mood of rabble rousing music at the moment...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ruth Crawford Seeger
String Quartet (1931)*
Amati String Quartet [Soundmark, 1960]

This is a very fine performance and a very decent recording.










*Sofia Gubaidulina
String Quartet 3 (1987)
String Quartet 4 with Tape (1993)*
Stamic Quartet [Supraphon, 2012]










*György Kurtág
Hommage à Mihály András, 12 microludes for string quartet, Op. 13*
Athena Quartet [NEOS, 2009]


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Brunetti (1744-1798): Symphony No.22 in G Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 1 in D Major; No. 2 in C Major; No. 3 in G Major (Mark Ermler; The USSR Bolshoi Theatre Chamber Music Ensemble).









No. 1: Solid outer movements, considering this is Haydn's first. The 2nd movement is quite lyrical and has an intersting, baroque-like feel.

No. 2: I also preferred the 2nd movement of this symphony. Solid outer movements, with the first showing more dynamic variety than the corresponding movement in the 1st symphony.

No. 3: The breakout symphony? This one is a step ahead of its two predecessors - 4 movements, for one thing. The 1st movement has an unexpected, driving, contrapuntal start. The Andante moderato is sombre and baroque, in the minor mode. Not as expressive as the Symphony No. 49 Adagio, but we can already see the roots of that great movement here, imo. The Menuet has some nice solo parts for solo winds. The Finale is a Fugue set on a choral theme - similar to the one Haydn used for the Finale of Symphony No. 13. I'd say the Finale of Symphony 13 is better than the one here, but this one is still very fun and contrapuntal .

Also a nice recording by Ermler - full orchestral sound with modern instruments, quite sprightly. Harpsichord accompaniment is also present.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

TurnaboutVox said:


> *
> György Kurtág
> Hommage à Mihály András, 12 microludes for string quartet, Op. 13
> Athena Quartet [NEOS, 2009]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
I haven't heard the recording, but I can't help asking: why is there a matchbox on the cover?*


----------



## tdc

Bach - The well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, Andras Schiff

At the moment the prelude/fugue in G minor - one of my favorites.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Maybe it's that whole idea of components? i.e. both the string quartet and the box of matches are made up of separate, organized components?


----------



## papsrus

Flotenkonzerte Und Sinfonien
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach Chamber Orchestra


----------



## papsrus

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Maybe it's that whole idea of components? i.e. both the string quartet and the box of matches are made up of separate, organized components?


Why is there a roach on the matchbox cover? Roach? Matches? What's going on here?


----------



## Bruce

SimonNZ said:


> Peter Mennin's String Quartet No.2 - Kohon Quartet


It is thanks to this collection that I keep nominating Mennin's Second Quartet in the attempt to determine the 100 greatest quartets of all time. Thomson's is pretty good, too. And I think this has Schuman's Third on it somewhere, too, doesn't it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

From my Ferenc Fricsay 10-CD set that just arrived today:

Disc 8: 
Mahler, Five Songs after Poems by Friedrich Ruckert
and Bartok, The Nine Splendid Stags

The Mahler piece is very nice (esp. Maureen Forster) and reminds me somewhat of Strauss' Four Last Songs.

The Bartok piece is pretty weird. It is interesting and I won't say that I don't like it, but it is definitely not on my top 10 list.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

It's all part of the concept. A roach is part of every kitchen, much like the 2 violins, viola and cello are obligatory parts of the string quartet. 

:lol:


----------



## Bruce

I'm in the mood for some short piano pieces tonight, therefore:

Chopin - 24 Preludes, Op. 28 (Pollini)









Hummel - 24 Etudes, Op. 125 (Boehm)









Dallapiccola - Sonatina canonica (which isn't very representative of his work, and is rather slight in conception)

Martinu - Duo for Violin and Cello









Okay, mostly in the mood for short piano pieces. But I wanted to hear this again--it's a very nice work, and amazingly rich harmonically despite the fact that only two instruments are playing.

Clara Schumann - Scherzo No. 2 in C minor, Op. 14









Clara's work is as good as Robert's, as far as I'm concerned.

And finally, Bach - Chorale Prelude "Nun komm' der Heiden Heiland" (Horowitz)









Horowitz plays this with his usual authority and elegance, but there's a crescendo toward the end of the piece which just sounds wrong. I suspect it may have been done in the mixing room rather than by Horowitz himself.


----------



## JACE

papsrus said:


> *Why is there a roach on the matchbox cover?* Roach? Matches? What's going on here?


 I was wondering about that too.

NP:

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 / Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden*










It's easy to hear that Jochum has this music in his bones. And so he makes Bruckner's giant edifices personal and even _intimate_. I've never heard anyone else do this.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: _Violin Sonata_ and _Cello Sonata_ (Athena Ensemble)


----------



## opus55

*Hans Pfitzner*
Von Deutscher Seele
_Solveig Kringelborn | Natalie Stutzmann | Christopher Ventris | Robert Holl
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin | Ingo Metzmacher_

_Written in 1921 by avowedly nationalist German composer Hans Pfitzner, the work sets poetry by Joseph von Eichendorff for four soloists, mixed chorus, and large orchestra with its 24 movements divided into two equal parts: "Mensch und Natur" (Man and Nature) and "Leben und Singen" (Life and Singing). -- James Leonard on allmusic.com_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## papsrus

Wilhelm Stenhammar -- Choral Works (BIS)
EDIT: wrong title. And mostly not choral. Not sure what the title is, actually. "Snofrid, Midvinter, etc."









Now, I honestly have no idea where this CD came from. My dad may have slipped it to me in amongst a pile of others. But these are really beautiful pieces. Romantic/Nordic? After thumbing through a little bit of his background, seems his string quartets are well-regarded (in Sweden, at least. Somewhat neglected elsewhere?). I'll have to look into those.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: _Preludes, Volume 1_ (Michelangeli)










Chopin: Ballades 1 through 4 (Pollini)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven* 
_Piano Concerto No 4_

NBC Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Serkin, piano
Toscanini conducting


----------



## Albert7

Wonderful listening on tinychat tonight.


----------



## Autocrat

Currently listening to Malcolm Messiter playing Pasculli's _Concerto sopra motivi dell'opera La favorita di Donizetti_. I have this on vinyl, but haven't trotted it out in years. I had thought it unobtainable on digital but found an mp3 version on Malcolm's own website.

This was the piece that encouraged me to give up playing Oboe.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No 1 in E minor_
The Halle' Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert : Alfred Brendel*
Moments Musicaux now playing


----------



## opus55

*Bohuslav Martinů*
Violin Concerto No. 2, H.293
_Josef Suk | Václav Neumann | Czech Philharmonic Orchestra_

*Kaija Saariaho*
Château de l'âme
_Dawn Upshaw | Members of the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra | Esa-Pekka Salonen_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I really enjoy Romantic period music and thankfully there is so much of it to listen to. When I was younger I pretty much preferred symphonies and had little interest in chamber music but as I have gotten older I have come to love it in all forms. I especially am fond of piano trios. The addition of a piano with strings is such a lovely sound to my ears. One of my favorite CDs is one of Piano Trios by the German/Jewish composer Salomon Jadassohn. He really had a knack for melody. I especially like the influence of his Jewish heritage because it comes out in some of his melodies and his style. This recording of Piano Trios No. 1 thru 3 is a gem. I've heard that CPO has recorded his four symphonies and I hope they all get released and real soon!










Kevin


----------



## Albert7

Watching this on tinychat now with pals clavi, musicrom, and moonlight sonata


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This live Tennstedt Mahler's _Third_ has* the most awesome-sounding horns* I've ever heard at the end of the first movement. Off-the-chart _Heldenleben_ tremendous. He plays it like its the _Alpine Symphony_. It absolutely blows _away _his EMI studio recording, and even the Sinopoli/Philharmonia-- which was my standard bearer until I heard this on You Tube.

The You Tube posting says that this live performance is with the 'Minnesota Symphony Orchestra'? Is this correct? Or is it a typo? Shouldn't it be the 'London Philharmonic'?

Does anyone know for sure? 

I have to get this cd!

The sound quality is so-so, but the reading's absolutely heroic.






32:09-32:25


----------



## opus55

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Sonatas, KV 300's
_Maria João Pires_

Some easy listening to clear my palate. These recordings (as well as budget re-release) have been on my wish list forever. I'm now listening on Spotify (not free!). Does anyone know the kind of piano she played here?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

On tinychat Albert and I are listening to Mozart's Horn Concerto No. 4.


----------



## aajj

Classic performances of classic French sonatas. My favorite is Debussy.


----------



## opus55

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
_Vishnevskaya | Gedda | Petkov | Finnila | Krenn
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Philharmonic Orchestra | Rostropovich_

Listening through Act 1 of this opera with my main interest being in the orchestration of Shostakovich. He doesn't disappoint. At times eerie, the orchestration is bold and dramatic. I love this without even reading synopsis.


----------



## Albert7

Sol has lots of soul in Haydn (clap clap clap I know it's a pun).


----------



## Albert7

opus55 said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*
> Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
> _Vishnevskaya | Gedda | Petkov | Finnila | Krenn
> Ambrosian Opera Chorus
> London Philharmonic Orchestra | Rostropovich_
> 
> Listening through Act 1 of this opera with my main interest being in the orchestration of Shostakovich. He doesn't disappoint. At times eerie, the orchestration is bold and dramatic. I love this without even reading synopsis.


Woot I have this album in iTunes too! One of my favs.


----------



## Albert7

Final selection tonight on tinychat with moonlight sonata.


----------



## opus55

albertfallickwang said:


> Woot I have this album in iTunes too! One of my favs.


Great purchase. Although I can listen to it on Spotify this one is really really tempting to buy... argh


----------



## Badinerie

Light classics this morning. Yesterday I was in a charity shop and picked up the Readers Digest Music For You box set from the late sixties. Its responsible for exposing me to classical music of any kind when I was nine or ten. We listened as a family, so it has special memories. Record 7 especially. Sorry about the naff photos but I couldnt find any better on line.


----------



## Josh

Just got this set today. Now playing disc one (symphonies 1 & 5).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headily erotic sounds from the pen of Florent Schmitt, both in the Salome, which you might expect, and in the Psalm, which you probably wouldn't. A gorgeous disc, for which I have to thank my friend the Marschallin.


----------



## Taggart

Badinerie said:


> Light classics this morning. Yesterday I was in a charity shop and picked up the Readers Digest Music For You box set from the late sixties. Its responsible for exposing me to classical music of any kind when I was nine or ten. We listened as a family, so it has special memories. Record 7 especially.


The sort of thing that used to be on the radio (light programme) when I grew up.


----------



## DavidA

My Richter RCA recordings I ordered before christmas have just arrived. A staggering bargain from Amazon at under £30. The performance of the Brahms 2 he recorded with Leinsdorf has to be heard to be believed! Incredible - the greatest recording ever of this piece imo. Also his Carnegie hall concerts., There's 18 discs! Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Chausson's lovely _Concert_, played by Perre Amoyal, Pascal Roge and the Quatuor Ysaye.


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius symphony no 2 from the Barbirolli set. Brilliant!


----------



## Balthazar

SimonNZ said:


> I assume Laszlo Polgar the singer and Laszlo Polgar the chess pedagogue are two different people.
> 
> edit: answering my own question:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/László_Polgár
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/László_Polgár_(bass)


Shucks. I was really hoping it would turn out to be the same person...


----------



## csacks

Arthur Honegger´s Concertino for Piano and Orchestra. Ferenc Fricsay´s 2nd set of records with DG. It contains a lot of novelties to me, including this one. I could´t call it a first sight love, but it deserves a try.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Chausson's lovely _Concert_, played by Perre Amoyal, Pascal Roge and the Quatuor Ysaye.


That performance of Chausson's _Concert_ is my favorite piece on that double cd set.

_Quatuor Ysaye_ is just pure sunshine.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart Cosi fan Tute *.
*Price* and *Troyanos *are matching so beautiful in this recording :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_ Persichetti personified on LPs_

*Masquerade for Band (McGinnis/Coronet)
Parable XI for Solo Sax (Monor/Crystal)
Serenade #10 for Flute & Harp (Barron/Desto)
Symphony #8 (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Continuing this morning with another disc of Salomon Jadassohn. This recording includes his 4th and final Piano Trio and his Piano Quartet and Piano Quintet. Really fine stuff here. The quality of Jadassohn's writing is above par and should be more widely played. Probably would have been if Reineke had not gotten all the attention at Leipzig Conservatory For Music. I love Reineke also but I think both men deserved equal recognition.










Kevin


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Poulenc* birthday (1899).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm just o.d.-ing on the sheer joy and genius of Callas' _"Colui vivra... Vivra, contende il giubilo"_ from Act IV.

Her psychologically-astute voice inflections and colorations turn seemingly inescapable tragedy into pure joy.

How cool is _that_?









Entire disc.









Karajan's exquisitely finessed Philharmonia Mozart _Symphony No. 29_









Karajan's_ Rhennish_, first movement


----------



## BillT

Never heard of her but she does a terrific job on Beethoven's Sonata Op 27 No. 1 (3rd & 4th movements). Even though this sonata doesn't have a "name", I love it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Samuel Barber*

Songs, String Quartet.


----------



## brotagonist

Leoš Janáček Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Lachian, Suite, Youth, Capriccio, Concertino
Mackerras, Huybrechts, Marriner, Atherton et al.

A delightful collection of the most famous orchestral and chamber works. I can't believe I had never listened before Sinfonietta was our SS a few weeks ago!


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> *Ives*: Music for String Quartet, w. Mondriaan Qt. (rec.1988 - '92); Piano Trio, Violin Sonatas 2 & 4, Largo, w. NYPO Soloists (rec.1995).


Tell us a little about these, Vaneyes. I bet the NYP is good. What about the Mondriaan? Sonics, performance?


----------



## millionrainbows

Pugg said:


> *Schubert : Alfred Brendel*
> Moments Musicaux now playing


At last! A picture of Alfred Brendel without his eyebrows raised!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana, Op. 16 (Alexandre Rabinovitch).









I like this pianist's playing - sharp yet lyrical, similar to Ohlsson's style in Chopin.


----------



## millionrainbows

Taggart said:


> The sort of thing that used to be on the radio (light programme) when I grew up.


An interesting area, and peculiarly British. I'm thinking of *Ronald Binge,* who did some work for Mantovani. Also, *Lake of the Woods* by *Robert Farnon* is a killer piece, sounding like Ives in places. Very interesting harmonically.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Orfeo

*Zoltan Kodaly*
Variations on a Hungarian Folksong "Peacock."
The Peacock (*).
Psalmus Hungaricus (for tenor, chorus, & orchestra) (**).
-The Chorus of London Symphony Orchestra (*).
-Lajos Kozma, tenor (**).
-The London Symphony, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Wandsworth School Boys Choir/Istvan Kertesz.

*Bela Bartok*
Three Village Scenes (*).
Concerto for Orchestra.
Symphonic Poem "Kossuth."
-The Budapest Festival Orchestra & SLUK Slovakian Folk Ensemble Choir (*)/Ivan Fischer.

*Erno von Dohnanyi*
Violin Concerto no. I in D.
-Michael Ludwig, violin.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/JoAnn Falletta.


----------



## JACE

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 / Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden*

Last night, after being BLOWN AWAY by Jochum's recording of the Seventh, I listened to his Eighth Symphony. It was another transcendent reading, even if it didn't _quite_ scale the heights that Jochum managed in the Seventh.

Today, I'm proceeding ahead to the next stop on my tour of Bruckner-Land -- the Ninth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Prayers of Kierkegaard*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Just loving these performances of Beethoven's first two symphonies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Just loving these performances of Beethoven's first two symphonies.


I'm not familiar with Zinman's approach to Beethoven. I know his Barber, which I love. How does he do the first two symphonies of Beethoven though? A friend of mine has the set, and our tastes generally coincide, but he said that they were just 'okay.'


----------



## GreenMamba

Arvo Part's Te Deum, Kaljuste/Talinn Chamber Orch. and Estonian Phil. Chamber Choir


----------



## SixFootScowl

On loan from Livonia MI library:








I see four more Callas CDs there. Now I regret not signing all of them out. Will have to go back.


----------



## Guest

Got a second album with Schoenberg to complete my initial perusal of Schoenberg. This one also includes Webern and Berg. Not bad so far. I actually kind of like the Webern Passacaglia. This one is also performed by Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic. So I am listening to both of my Karajan/Schoenberg albums today.


----------



## Albert7

Slowly making my way through this lovely album:

View attachment 60460


comparing this to the Mutter recording it's way better. Not because of Shaham's playing but because Boulez does a better job than Ozawa does .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm not familiar with Zinman's approach to Beethoven. I know his Barber, which I love. How does he do the first two symphonies of Beethoven though? A friend of mine has the set, and our tastes generally coincide, but he said that they were just 'okay.'


I don't know the rest of the cycle, but I do like these performances. Classically poised, but with a bit of Beethovenian weight. Speeds are brisk, but never rushed and the playing sparkles beautifully. They might be on a bargain label, but I wouldn't call them bargain basement.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Max Bruch
String Quartet No. 1 Op. 9 in C minor
String Quartet No. 2 Op. 10 in E major*
Academica Quartet [Dynamic, rec.1983]



> The most striking differences between [Bruch and Mendelssohn's string quartets]...relate to overall musical quality and thematic distinctiveness (or a conspicuous lack of same), for whereas Mendelssohn's precocious early essays are works of genius, Bruch's (completed in 1856 and 1860, respectively) are relatively conservative and largely derivative-most notably of Mendelssohn himself. Other influences include Schumann (especially in the E major piece) and Beethoven, although palpable anticipations of Bruch's own warm, thick-textured mature style inform both works.
> 
> The C minor Quartet strikes me as the better of the two... These are appealing, sincerely voiced quartets and not without the odd stylistic surprise, but don't expect novel revelations. Certainly readers who respond to the quartets of, say, Schumann, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn should derive modest enjoyment from them. The Academica Quartet play with conviction, although the 1983 recording is occasionally muffled, [the] sound-picture remains perfectly adequate.'
> *
> Gramophone*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Florestan said:


> On loan from Livonia MI library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see four more Callas CDs there. Now I regret not signing all of them out. Will have to go back.


None of the performances on this disc were approved for release by Callas, so remember that when listening. That said, she is never dull, though there are some marked vocal problems in the items recorded later in her career.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I don't know the rest of the cycle, but I do like these performances. Classically poised, but with a bit of Beethovenian weight. Speeds are brisk, but never rushed and the playing sparkles beautifully. They might be on a bargain label, but I wouldn't call them bargain basement.


Thanks.

I might just have to straighten my friend out in the parking lot after work.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Hugo Wolf: Der Feuerreiter (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau with Gerald Moore). Very haunting!


----------



## aajj

Remarkable Lutoslawski from Antoni Wit & the Polish National Radio Symphony. This image is poor but the CD contains Livre for Orchestra, the Cello Concerto (with Andrzej Bauer), Novelette & Chain III. At the moment, loving the Cello Concerto. The performance is inspired, the sound is fine and it's "budget" Naxos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DrMike said:


> Got a second album with Schoenberg to complete my initial perusal of Schoenberg. This one also includes Webern and Berg. Not bad so far. I actually kind of like the Webern Passacaglia. This one is also performed by Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic. So I am listening to both of my Karajan/Schoenberg albums today.
> 
> View attachment 60458
> View attachment 60459


I really like that Karajan/BPO poised and elegant treatment of Schoenberg's _Variations for Orchestra_.


----------



## Itullian

A favorite set. Magnificent.......
Thanks Lenny............


----------



## Chronochromie

Bartok's String quartets with the Hungarian Quartet.







It's the first time I listen to all of them, only knew the 4th.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Last movement: "Victory."

Fantastic brass.

Fierce performance.


----------



## JACE

More music from one of our Composers of the Month:










*Bartók: Hungarian Peasant Songs; Roumanian Folk Dances; The Miraculous Mandarin (Complete Ballet) / Iván Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Walton*: Orchestral Works, w. Imai (rec.1992), Mordkovitch (rec.1991/2)/LPO/Latham-Koenig.








View attachment 60467


----------



## George O

Sigismund Thalberg (1812-1871)

24 Pensees Musicales

Fantaisie "Don Giovanni"

Christoph Keller, piano

on Accord (France), from 1984

cover painting by Edgar Degas


----------



## omega

*Fauré*
_Requiem_
Ensemble vocal de Lausanne | Sinfonia Varsovia | Michel Corboz








*Messiaen*
_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_
The Cleveland Orchestra | Pierre Boulez








_Quatuor pour la fin du temps_
Ensemble Walter Boeykens


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm not familiar with Zinman's approach to Beethoven. I know his Barber, which I love.


That's recommendation enough. I'm cranking up Zinman's Barber. :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Hier ist mein Herz, geliebter Jesu" - Han Tol, cond.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Last movement: "Victory."
> 
> Fantastic brass.
> 
> Fierce performance.


MB, are you a big fan of Järvi's DSCH?

I have a few of them: the 9th w/ the SNO (Chandos); the 11th and 15th w/ the Göteborgs Symfoniker (DG).

But none of them have knocked me out.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Il_Penseroso said:


> Hugo Wolf: Der Feuerreiter (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau with Gerald Moore). Very haunting!


Thank you for sharing this piece, it is an incredible song. DFD sounds fantastic and with the ultimate accompanist Gerald Moore underpinning proceedings it makes for haunting listening indeed.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Tell us a little about these{*Ives*: Music for String Quartet, w. Mondriaan Qt. (Etcetera, rec.1988 - '92); Piano Trio, Violin Sonatas 2 & 4, Largo, w. NYPO Soloists (EMI, rec.1995)}, Vaneyes. I bet the NYP is good. What about the Mondriaan? Sonics, performance?


I have the EMI Anglo-American Chamber Music Series *Delius* Violin Sonatas (LSO Soloists/Margalit), so I was confident when auditioning, then purchasing its cousin *Ives* Violin Sonatas 2 & 4, Piano Trio, Largo, with NYPO Soloists/Margalit. In works likability, and purpose to purchase, the edge was given to Piano Trio and Largo.

i knew nothing of the Mondriaan Qt., other than they have good Modern experience. I was looking for a CD with *Ives* String Quartet 2, that didn't include SQ1, which I don't like. This omission also allowed for an additional six works (shorter writings) for string quartet. All are worthwhile listens.

Performances and sound recommendations for both discs.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, are you a big fan of Järvi's DSCH?
> 
> I have a few of them: the 9th w/ the SNO (Chandos); the 11th and 15th w/ the Göteborgs Symfoniker (DG).
> 
> But none of them have knocked me out.


I have Jarvi's _First, Fourth, Fifth, Seventh, Eighth, Tenth, Eleventh_, and_ Twelfth_.

I 'like' his performance of the _First_. I think his_ Fourth_ is ferocious (only to be exceeded by the DG Chung/Philadephia). His _Fifth_ is solid. His _Eighth_ is 'good'-- not like the Haitink or some of the Mravinsky readings to be sure. His _Tenth _is good with an absolutely unrivaled, full-tilt-charge second movement (and a fantastic-sounding recording as well)-- all of these were, as you know, with the RSNO.

The Gotenborg Symphony endeavors with the_ Eleventh_ and _Twelfth_ are markedly less successful-- both in terms of drama and in terms of recording quality (the sound tends to be much flatter and miked up front as compared with the Chandos).

I've never heard Jarvi's Shostakovich _Fifteenth _or _Ninth_, as I'm not a huge fan of those works.

I love the high drama of the _Fourth_, the last movement of the _Fifth_, the last movement of the _Seventh_, the first two movements of the _Eighth_, the second movement of the _Tenth_, and the _Eleventh_ and_ Twelfth_ symphonies the most.

How about you?


----------



## Balthazar

Christian Tetzlaff and Leif Ove Andsnes play *Bartók's Violin Sonata No. 1*. This is a fantastic recording - the playing and sound are both razor sharp. Bartók at his eerie and disturbing best. It will get at least one more spin today.

Maurizio Pollini plays *Beethoven's Piano Sonatas #5-7, Opus 10*.

Sarah Connolly and Rosemary Joshua sing *Handel Duets* backed by The English Concert. I enjoyed Connolly's performance in _Giulio Cesare_ last week, so I picked up this disc - very nice recording of pieces unfamiliar to me.














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Marschallin Blair

How the hell do you create a thread?

-- Blonde and Confused

(No, I'm serious. I can't figure it out.)


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> How the hell do you create a thread?
> 
> -- Blonde and Confused
> 
> (No, I'm serious. I can't figure it out.)


Go to the general "Classical Music Discussion" menu - or whichever area you want and you'll see a "Post New Thread" option at the top of the page.

playing now:










Thomas Ades' Powder Her Face, disc one - cond. composer


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ said:


> Go to the general "Classical Music Discussion" menu - or whichever area you want and you'll see a "Post New Thread" option at the top of the page.
> 
> playing now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Ades' Powder Her Face, disc one - cond. composer


_Danke schon, Herr Direktor. _


----------



## LancsMan

*A New Venetian Coronation 1595* Gabriela Consort & Players directed by Paul McCreesh onSignum Records








Listening to this for the first time - A New Years present from me to myself! And very nice it is. The music of Andrea and Giovanni Gabrielli are at the core of this recreation. I can just sit back and let this music wash over me and I feel content with the world.


----------



## omega

Go to a forum.
> "Forum tools (top left)
> Create a new thread


----------



## Guest

This version is well played and recorded, but it's less dramatic than I would expect from these artists.


----------



## Albert7

Taking a short break from Bartok to peruse 1-2 tracks from this disc I ripped:









Going to cook up some bacon pizza for lunch too.


----------



## Bruce

I've opted for opera today:

Virgil Thomson - The Mother of Us All









I'm not sure what I expected of this, but I was very surprised (not at all to sound condescending). This is strikingly accessible. Well, all of Thomson's music I find to be easy on the ears, but this has some beautiful melodies in it. The orchestration is quite transparent, and I understand from reading the liner notes that it was also written to be performed with a solo piano accompaniment. Some operas I still struggle quite a bit with, but this one was instantly enjoyable.

Being in an opera-sort of mood, next up is Janacek's Cunning Little Vixen.









Just started to listen to this, and though it has some of Janacek's most gorgeous music, I still can't quite warm up to his operas. Perhaps I just need to give it more time. I am enjoying it more than the Mikropolos Affair, but still not quite what I find attractive.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the high drama of the _Fourth_, the last movement of the _Fifth_, the last movement of the _Seventh_, the first two movements of the _Eighth_, the second movement of the _Tenth_, and the _Eleventh_ and_ Twelfth_ symphonies the most.
> 
> How about you?


I really, really like (or love) all of them -- except maybe the 12th.

My preferences, recordings-wise, look something like this:

1 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO or Ormandy, Philadelphia O
2 - Barshai, WDR SO
3 - Barshai, WDR SO
4 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO or Rattle, CBSO
5 - Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO or Maazel, Cleveland O
6 - Mravinsky, Leningrad PO
7 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
8 - Haitink, Concertgebouw O 
9 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
10 - Ashkenazy, Royal PO or Mravinsky, Leningrad PO
11 - Stokowski, Houston SO or Kondrashin, Moscow PO 
12 - Haitink, Concertgebouw O 
13 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
14 - Rostropovich, Members of the Moscow PO (Melodiya, not Teldec)
15 - Maxim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio & TV O (Melodiya)

Forced to pick one cycle, I'd certainly go with Kondrashin's. Of course that choice means less-than-stellar sound quality. But I think his marvelous, idiomatic performances outweigh any sonic deficiencies. (I particularly love Kondrashin's recordings of the 4th and 13th symphonies, which just might be my two _most favorite_ DSCH symphonies.)


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> This version is well played and recorded, but it's less dramatic than I would expect from these artists.


I think it's similar in approach to Berman's recording of the Tchaikovsky PC with Karajan. Less fire. More poetry.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Piano Concerto*

How would you describe this? Romantic atonality? Not quite, but close.


----------



## Taggart

Disc 29 of










Gorgeous music beautifully played. Trevor Pinnock shows what a harpsichord is capable of as Bach explores harmonies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I really, really like (or love) all of them -- except maybe the 12th.
> 
> My preferences, recordings-wise, look something like this:
> 
> 1 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO or Ormandy, Philadelphia O
> 2 - Barshai, WDR SO
> 3 - Barshai, WDR SO
> 4 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO or Rattle, CBSO
> 5 - Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO or Maazel, Cleveland O
> 6 - Mravinsky, Leningrad PO
> 7 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
> 8 - Haitink, Concertgebouw O
> 9 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
> 10 - Ashkenazy, Royal PO or Mravinsky, Leningrad PO
> 11 - Stokowski, Houston SO or Kondrashin, Moscow PO
> 12 - Haitink, Concertgebouw O
> 13 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
> 14 - Rostropovich, Members of the Moscow PO (Melodiya, not Teldec)
> 15 - Maxim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio & TV O (Melodiya)
> 
> Forced to pick one cycle, I'd certainly go with Kondrashin's. Of course that choice means less-than-stellar sound quality. But I think his marvelous, idiomatic performances outweigh any sonic deficiencies. (I particularly love Kondrashin's recordings of the 4th and 13th symphonies, which just might be my two _most favorite_ DSCH symphonies.)


Stellar.

I really need to get around to hearing the Kondrashin Shosty _Fourth_ and _Eleventh_. I'm so glad you mentioned them. . .

You like Shostakovich _Eleven_ but not _Twelve_?-- to me, they're practically twins: strife, revolutionary upheaval, repression, push-back, triumph. The Twelfth is like a mini-Eleventh to me: shorter in length and not so sprawling and epic-- but cinematically thrilling all the same.










Mravinksy drives the first movement of this performance as if his life depended on it.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Francis! I'm celebrating Poulenc's birthday today by listening to this compilation CD of some of his better-known works. All the performances are good and some, like the Organ Concerto with Durufle are great.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Barber, Piano Concerto*
> 
> How would you describe this? Romantic atonality? Not quite, but close.
> 
> View attachment 60491


I'd describe it as: post-modernists don't like it because its too tonal and Romantics don't like it because its too chromatic.

Its kind of in an aesthetic No Man's Land.

At least that's how I see it.

I always try to give it the benefit of the doubt, but it just seems too elusive to me.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

I'm currently listening to a Rimsky-Korsakov playlist... Right now, I'm listening to "Scheherazade: The Sea and Sinbad's Ship".


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd describe it as: post-modernists don't like it because its too tonal and Romantics don't like it because its too chromatic.
> 
> Its kind of in an aesthetic No Man's Land.
> 
> At least that's how I see it.


I think that nails it.

Now I'm listening to Howard Hanson's piano concerto. He treats the piano in an unusual manner; it sounds like Gershwin's shy twin playing with his two index fingers.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> You like Shostakovich _Eleven_ but not _Twelve_?-- to me, they're practically twins: strife, revolutionary upheaval, repression, push-back, triumph. The Twelfth is like a mini-Eleventh to me: shorter in length and not so sprawling and epic-- but cinematically thrilling all the same.


Hmm. The 11th & 12th as twins. Interesting.

Alright, I'll give the 12th a listen tonight! Maybe I'll come away a convert.


----------



## JACE

I don't have a copy of DSCH's 12th with me right now. So I'm listening to the 13th instead.

This is the version that just happens to be on my phone:










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 / Mariss Jansons, the Bavarian Radio SO & Chorus, Sergei Aleksashkin (bass)*


----------



## Haydn man

I was given this a couple of weeks ago and have just sat and listened to the first disc
Warm and lovingly played I feel.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SeptimalTritone

Cage- Cartridge Music
Cage- 101
Babbit- String Quartet 6


----------



## Guest

This afternoon I listened to the Messias with Willcocks and Kings college Cambridge.Tempo was a bit too slow to my taste but It gave space and radiant singing wich brought tears to My eyes.The oratorium the creation wit the same setting gave me also much delight.I will now purchase The Messias wit Andrew Parrott.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I think it's similar in approach to Berman's recording of the Tchaikovsky PC with Karajan. Less fire. More poetry.


Yes, I think he was trying to down play his reputation for being nothing but a wham-bam virtuoso. The big moments sound fine; it just runs at lower voltage overall. Still it _is_ Lazar Berman, so it's worth owning!


----------



## Guest

I just bought this 3-Lp set and listened to Schumann's first two Quartets. After a steady diet of CDs/SACDs, it's quite a shock to hear how warm and full undigitized string instruments sound--just like real instruments! Needless to say, the playing is sublime.


----------



## DavidA

Just heard Richter power his way through Schumann's Fantasie. What an incredible artist he was live! How disappointing the time I booked to hear him he cancelled!


----------



## Jeff W

*Random assortment of listening*

Too tired to post this morning...









Listened first to the Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn played solo violin and Neville Marriner led the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. This is one of my favorite discs!









Tchaikovsky came next with his Symphony No. 4 & the 'Francesca Da Rimini' symphonic fantasy. Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic. Love the Symphony No. 4 but 'Francesca Da Rimini' continues to leave me cold...









Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3 were next. Sergei Rachmaninoff himself played the solo piano. The Philadelphia Orchestra was led by Leopold Stokowski in Concerto No. 2 and Eugene Ormandy in Concerto No. 3.









Mendelssohn's Piano Trios finished out my listening. Yo-Yo Ma played the cello, Itzhak Perlman played violin and Emanuel Ax played the piano.


----------



## George O

Ernest Bloch (1880-1959)

Suite No. 1 pour Violoncelle Solo (1956)
Suite No. 3 pour Violoncelle Solo (1957)
Suite No. 2 pour Violoncelle Solo (1956)

Rama Jucker, cello

on Accord (France), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Suite op. 29, Verklarte Nacht for string sextet op. 4, Three Pieces for chamber orchestra
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Great music and performance, but the program order seems odd; putting the unfinished, unpublished, and Webern-esque Three Pieces last makes the disc feel like it's backwards. Perhaps the works should have been placed in the order they were composed (op. 4, Three Pieces, op. 29) instead.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mennin, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just bought this 3-Lp set and listened to Schumann's first two Quartets. *After a steady diet of CDs/SACDs, it's quite a shock to hear how warm and full undigitized string instruments sound--just like real instruments!* Needless to say, the playing is sublime.


 I agree with you.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A stupendous disc of orchestral bombast!!!


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Symphony in G Major

Matthias Bamert leading the Mozart London Players


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Levine _Troyens_ just arrived. I need to explore.


----------



## opus55

*Serge Prokofiev*
Symphony No.3 in C minor, Op.44
Symphony No.4 in C major, Op.112
_Berliner Philharmoniker | Seiji Ozawa_


----------



## Itullian

Sibelius 2 and Elgar variations. Awesome...........


----------



## SimonNZ

Respighi's Lauda per la Natività del Signore - Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Stravinsky - Symphony for Winds Instruments, Symphony of Psalms and Symphony in 3 movements.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Symphony No 38 K 504 D major Prague, Czech Philarmonic Manfred Honek


----------



## Pugg

From the Charles Rosen Box

DISC 10
Chopin/Rosenthal: Minute Waltz in Thirds

Strauss/Godowski: Wine, Women and Song

Mendelssohn/Rachmaninoff: Scherzo from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"

Schubert/Liszt: Soirée de Vienne No. 6

Strauss/Tausig: You Only Live Once ("Man lebt nur einmal")

Kreisler/Rachmaninoff: Liebesleid

Bizet/Rachmaninoff: Minuet from "L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1"

Strauss/Rosenthal: Carnaval de Vienne


----------



## opus55

I just felt like posting a giant picture earlier 















*Charles Ives*
Three Places in New England
_Cleveland Orchestra | Christoph von Dohnanyi_

*Hector Berlioz*
Les Troyens Acts I-III
_Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
Sir Colin Davis_

I can now hear the greatness of Les Troyens - those choruses. My ears are really open this week.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Lehar*
_The Merry Widow
Operetta in three acts by Viktor Leon and Leo Stein_

Elizabeth Harwood
Teresa Stratas
Werner Hollweg
Rene Kollo
Zoltan Kelemen

Chorus of the Deutsche Oper Berlin
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_I just love_ how sprightly Sena Jurinac is in her "_Ah guarda, sorella_" from _Cosi Fan Tutte_ from 1950.

Duchess Elisabeth is my diva-standard 'Living Doll' Fiordiligi in the '55 Karajan _Cosi_, but Jurinac is just so undeniably minxy and cute.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Robert Schumann Symphony No 3 "Rhenish" in E flat major, Op 97 Bernstein


----------



## Albert7

Sharing with folks on tinychat this one:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I just felt like posting a giant picture earlier
> 
> View attachment 60513
> View attachment 60514
> 
> 
> *Charles Ives*
> Three Places in New England
> _Cleveland Orchestra | Christoph von Dohnanyi_
> 
> *Hector Berlioz*
> Les Troyens Acts I-III
> _Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
> Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
> Sir Colin Davis_
> 
> I can now hear the greatness of Les Troyens - those choruses. My ears are really open this week.


I'm ***_thrilled_*** you like the choruses. _;D _

I can't get enough of them when Priam and Aeneas have the Trojan horse brought into the city walls in Act I's "_Que la deesse nous protege. . . A cet objet sacre_"; and of course in Act II's "Royal Hunt and Storm" (where Berlioz's mini-tone poem takes you from nymphs bathing in a sylvan glade's stream; to a hunting party going through a nearby forest; to a storm gathering; to Aeneas and Dido-- dressed as the huntress Diana-- appearing and taking refuge in a nearby cave, consummating their love; and then the storm erupting in its ferocity with wordless choral cries being heard, and then finally with the shouts of "Italy!")-- Virgil would have_ loved _it.

I _adore_ it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nono's Post-Prae-Ludium - Klaus Berger, tuba


----------



## tdc

Ravel - _Miroirs_










I really like Laplante's interpretation of _The Valley of Bells_.


----------



## brotagonist

je suis charlie:

like a wave of strength and light opposing radicalism and threats to the fundamental freedom of expression.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Another wonderful piano quartet, this time by Russian composer Paul Juon (Piano Quartet No. 1). It's coupled with Dvorak's Piano Quartet No. 1 and even though the Dvorak is a beautiful piece I wish the Artis Piano Quartet had coupled it with more Juon. Dvorak's music is so widely available but Juon's is much harder to find and he was such a wonderful composer.










Following this recording with CPO's recording of Paul Juon's Piano Quintet and Sextet. Really fine recording as usual for CPO and some really beautiful melodies by Juon. In some cases stunningly beautiful.










Kevin


----------



## opus55

Kevin Pearson said:


> Another wonderful piano quartet, this time by Russian composer Paul Juon (Piano Quartet No. 1). It's coupled with Dvorak's Piano Quartet No. 1 and even though the Dvorak is a beautiful piece I wish the Artis Piano Quartet had coupled it with more Juon. Dvorak's music is so widely available but Juon's is much harder to find and he was such a wonderful composer.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Following this recording with CPO's recording of Paul Juon's Piano Quintet and Sextet. Really fine recording as usual for CPO and some really beautiful melodies by Juon. In some cases stunningly beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


And of course you can count on CPO as we always do.










*Arnold Schoenberg*
Moses und Aron
_Mazura | Langridge | CSO | Solti_

See if I can absorb this now.


----------



## Albert7

on tinychat featured


----------



## science

Enjoying it as much as I'm supposed to:

View attachment 60522


Continuing an ECM thing:

View attachment 60524


----------



## Badinerie

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just bought this 3-Lp set and listened to Schumann's first two Quartets. After a steady diet of CDs/SACDs, it's quite a shock to hear how warm and full undigitized string instruments sound--just like real instruments! Needless to say, the playing is sublime.


Agreed. Plus the cover looks like one of our old family photo's 
They'll play you a quartet you cant refuse.


----------



## SimonNZ

Helena Tulve's Lijnen - Arianna Savall, voice, Olari Elts, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Le Nozze de Figaro.*
*Norman/ Fren*i/ Minton/ Ganzarolli / Wixell
*Sir Colin Davis* conducting.
Found this in my local charity shop for only €10.00.
4 l.p's near mint :tiphat:


----------



## science

View attachment 60525


Cikada string quartet.


----------



## Art Rock

A 10 CD boxset, perfect to listen to in these troubled times.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Tucker and Eileen Farrell
*
DISC 7 MS-6296 Great Duets from Verdi Operas


----------



## Jeff W

*The cold never bothered me anyway.*

Good morning TC from frigid Albany where the current temperature is -6 F!









In having to backup my files and reinstall Windows, I seem to have forgotten where I left off in my listening to the Haydn String Quartets. Time to start over! I decided to go backwards this time. I goofed a little though and listened to the Opus 74, 77 and the incomplete Opus 103 quartet, accidentally skipping over the Opus 76 quartets . The players were the marvelous Festetics Quartet. (Still only $9.99 at CD Universe!)









After Haydn, I turned over to Tchaikovsky. Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic in Symphony No. 5, the Slavonic March and the 1812 Overture. Good performances all around on this one and I still love hearing the 1812 Overture, although the cannons in this one were a little bit weak...









I went back to the chamber repertoire after Tchaikovsky and indulged in two quartets by Franz Schubert. String Quartets No. 10 (D. 87) and No. 13 'Rosamunde' (D. 804) were played by the Melos Quartett. Love Schubert's chamber works. Never disappointed when hearing them!









I've never had much luck in warming up to Prokofiev's Symphonies but I thought I'd try again. I went ahead and listened to No. 1 'Classical', the only one that I enjoy, and No. 7. Dmitrij Kitajenko led the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln. Still not working for me. I'm wondering perhaps if I just don't like the recordings I have?









Back to chamber music to finish out the night's listening. Felix Mendelssohn's two String Quintets were my last pick of the night. The Sharon Quartet was joined by Petra Vahle on viola.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.5, No.5

Karoly Kotvay leading the Budapest Strings -- Bela Banfalvi, violin


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Continuing this morning with more Paul Juon. This time his complete Piano Trios as performed by the Altenberg Trio. Wonderful performances here with some creative melodies, harmonics and tempos. Just love this guy!!!! If you're looking for something fresh and are getting a little weary of the standard warhorses try Paul Juon. I doubt he would disappoint because he really should be up there with some of the greatest composer lists.










Kevin


----------



## Orfeo

*Murad Kazhlayev*
Ballet in three acts, seven scenes "Maiden of the Mountains" (or Gorianka).
-The Academic Grand Concert Orchestra/Murad Kazhlayev.

*Giya Kancheli*
Liturgy for Cello & Orchestra "Mourned by the Wind."
-France Springuel, cello.
-I Fiamminghi (The Orchestra of Flanders)/Rudolf Werthen.

*Boris Lyatoshinsky*
Polish Suite, Overture on four Ukrainian Themes, & Intermezzo.
-The "Young Russia" State Symphony Orchestra of Moscow/Virko Baley.

*Valentin Silvestrov*
Fifth Symphony.
-The Kiev Conservatoire Symphony Orchestra/Roman Kofman.

*Reinhold Gliere*
Concerto for Coloratura & Orchestra.
-Joan Sutherland, soprano.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Bonynge.

*Vyacheslav Artyomov* 
Concert of the 13 for 13 Wind Instruments, Piano, & Percussion.
-Mykola Suk, piano.
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra/Virko Baley.

*Virko Baley*
Violin Concerto no. I (Quasi una fantasia).
-Yuri Mazurkevich, violin.
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra/Virko Baley.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Currently listening to disc four (of five) which contains the following:

Cello Concerto op. 3 in E flat major (1916)
Kammermusik no. 3 'for obligato violoncello & ten solo instruments' op. 36/2 (1925)
Cello Concerto (1940)

Interesting contrast of content as you may guess from the dates - from late Romanticism to full-blown neoclassicism via the early 20s and his developing a leaner, more concise style.


----------



## JACE

Last night, as promised, I listened to *DSCH's 12th*.

First I listened to the recording by Kirill Kondrashin & the Moscow PO:










After that, I listened to Barshai & the WDR SO:










I discovered two things: 
1.) I prefer Barshai's recording over Kondrashin's. 
2.) I'm still not convinced by this work.

As Old Lodge Skins sagely remarks, _"Sometimes the magic works, and sometimes it doesn't."_


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Il Viaggio A Reims.*

This is such a great recording with a all stat cast.
Must have been fun to perform and record it.


----------



## Vasks

JACE said:


> Last night, as promised, I listened to *DSCH's 12th*.
> 
> I discovered two things:
> 1.) I prefer Barshai's recording over Kondrashin's.
> 2.) I'm still not convinced by this work.


It's a dud. You and I will never be convinced


----------



## Vasks

_A couple of clarinet sonatas and other goodies on this LP featuring the artistry of Stanley Drucker_


----------



## Balthazar

Pour aujourd'hui, de la musique française...

*Jean-Efflam Bavouzet* joue *Debussy*.

*Alexandre Tharaud* joue *Satie*.

*Pierre-Laurent Aimard* joue *Ravel*.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Scriabin: Piano Works / Alexander Melnikov*

Other-worldly and evocative, just as Scriabin's music should be. Like the phrase from Stevens' poem, "...fragrant portals, dimly starred."


----------



## JACE

Vasks said:


> It's a dud. You and I will never be convinced


"Never" might be too strong of a word.

...But I don't foresee it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Piano Concerto*

Comparing de Leeuw's recording with Boulez's, I like de Leeuw's version. Boulez sounds cartoonish. (Unless I'm missing something.)


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Corelli* death day (1713).


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> ....As Old Lodge Skins sagely remarks, _"Sometimes the magic works, and sometimes it doesn't."_


_The beauty of the trees,__the softness of the air,__the fragrance of the grass,__speaks to me.__And my heart soars._

- Chief Dan George (1899 - 1981)


----------



## millionrainbows

Alan Hovhaness: Music of Alan Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales (Crystal Records)

I don't rave about discs very often, but I really like this one. I am familiar with Hovhaness, and have some of his chamber works on 2 or 3 other discs. I saw this used, and decided to get it out of curiosity. I will admit being skeptical of the "whales" content, and the use of actual whale songs, as I'd heard the Paul Winter stuff years ago. Too new-agey, I thought.

But no, this is effective and good. The whole thing is good, with a beautiful trombone solo in the Concerto No. 8, and I don't even like trombones! All of the soloists are good, including flute and viola solos in the other pieces. Very sensitive, overtly Romantic music. This was recorded in 1988, and would be an excellent introduction to the music of Hovhaness.

I can't recommend this highly enough!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just bought this 3-Lp set and listened to Schumann's first two Quartets. After a steady diet of CDs/SACDs, it's quite a shock to hear how warm and full undigitized string instruments sound--just like real instruments! Needless to say, the playing is sublime.


Wondering if the cellist's related to Tom Posten. And someone says, "Who?"


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 - '93, and one of my *Top 100*...which will be exposed in its entirety at TC in the not-too-distant-future.:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1991 - '93, and one of my *Top 100*...which will be exposed in its entirety at TC in the not-too-distant-future.:tiphat:


That sounds interesting, Vaneyes. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I think I'll watch the Zeffirelli film version later with Teresa Stratas:


----------



## millionrainbows

*Tarentule-Tarentelle: Atrium Musicae de Madrid; Gregorio Paniagua (harmoni mundi).
*
Excellent early music! Very entertaining and varied, both musically and instrumentally. The tarantella is a fast 6/8 rhythm, which means it is a compound rhythm. It can sound like a normal 1-2-3-4, then all of a sudden reveal its compound nature by dividing the beat into three. It makes for very interesting listening.

Also Couperin's *"Mysterious Barricades"* is included here, in a very decent reading (can't top *Anthony Newman'*s definitive version, though). 
There are reed organs, plucked string instruments, things that sound like a kazoo ensemble, guitars, and more. It's a wonderful presentation. 
This is some of that music from Spain which has a moorish influence, and much of it is "Anonymous." This is where guitar music started, as well.
Plus, this was used as therapy music for tarantula bites. I highly recommend this to experts, as well as first-timers to "early" music, even if you are not really wild about that sort of thing. Get it!


----------



## JACE

While eating lunch in my cubicle:










*Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 3, 5 & 9 / Yefim Bronfman*


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> While eating lunch in my cubicle:


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


>


Feels that way sometimes.

EDIT No. 1:
Thank God for music. Helps me make it through the days.

EDIT No. 2:
That said, I'm grateful for my job. It bankrolls all of the other things in my life that are really important to me.


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Schumann: Humoreske; Kinderszenen; Kreisleriana / Radu Lupu*


----------



## Albert7

Exceptional recording to continue celebrating the COTM. Finished it this morning .


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Quatuor à cordes, Sonate pour violon et piano, Sonate pour violoncelle et piano, Sonate en trio, Syrinx
Melos Quartet; Augustin Dumay and Maria João Pires; Mischa Maisky and Martha Argerich; Wolfgang Schulz, Wolfram Christ, and Margit-Anna Suess


----------



## papsrus

Wagner -- Symphony in C/Siegfried Idyll (Berlin Classics)

I really wish he'd written more symphonies, but then we may have had fewer operas, so. ... I'll settle for this. Not sure if it is considered a 'mature' work or simply a dalliance, but it hints at what might have been.


----------



## aajj

That _Debussy Edition_ makes me drool!

From Kurt Weill, the Concerto for Violin and Winds is tremendous, as is the Mahagonny Songspiel.
David Atherton/London Sinfonieta, Nona Liddell on violin.











JACE said:


> As Old Lodge Skins sagely remarks, _"Sometimes the magic works, and sometimes it doesn't."_


This may be besides the point, but i think this is from _Little Big Man_?


----------



## JACE

aajj said:


> ... i think this is from _Little Big Man_?


Yep. You're right.


----------



## Albert7

Still debating which next Bartok album to listen to... I think that I will embark on that Naxos disc of Rhapsodies next?


----------



## LancsMan

*Wagner Kaufmann* Jonas Kaufmann and the Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin conducted by Donald Runnicles on Decca








Another new disc - a Wagner operatic selection sung by the tenor Jonas Kaufmann. Not a singer I'm familiar with but very impressive in this disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's St Matthew Passion - Pal Nemeth, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Alan Hovhaness: Music of Alan Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales (Crystal Records)
> 
> I don't rave about discs very often, but I really like this one.


I'll have to check into that. Back when it premiered in LA, the LA Times critic Charles Champlin trashed it, so I've never ventured into exploring it. But I guess that's the definition of prejudice. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 12.*

Kondrashin. This got some negative comments here. I'm listening with David Hurwitz's commentary from his Shostakovich, An Owner's Manual. Mr. Hurwitz clearly loves Shostakovich and does find good things in it. Maybe he's a little like Linus.


----------



## Badinerie

Badinerie said:


> Sibelius symphony no 2 from the Barbirolli set. Brilliant!


Listened to Symphonies 3 and 4 just now. What a wonderful set.


----------



## Bruce

Britten - War Requiem









Emily Magee (soprano); Mark Padmore (tenor); Christian Gerhaher (baritone)
Tölzer Knabenchor; Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/Mariss Jansons

This is the first time I've heard this; it's quite a powerful statement, especially the final movement (Libera me).

Then it's on to Mozart - Flute Concerto - Irene Grafenauer stars, with Marriner conducting the A-of-St.-M-in-the-F.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Horn Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> I'll have to check into that. Back when it premiered in LA, the LA Times critic Charles Champlin trashed it, so I've never ventured into exploring it. But I guess that's the definition of prejudice. Thanks for your comments.


"No monument was ever erected to a critic."

- Jean Sibelius


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Marschallin Blair said:


> "No monument was ever erected to a critic."
> 
> - Jean Sibelius


(Even though John Ardoin and John Steane deserve their own._ ;D _)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Horn Concerto No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 60574


I have no idea what the performance is like, but how do you like the fabulous sound on those Exton cd's? Pretty choice, huh?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I think I'll watch the Zeffirelli film version later with Teresa Stratas:



Love the content, love the pictures, love DEE-VIN-AH.

-- How are Stratas and Scotto (both known for their dramatic portrayals in my book) in that Levine/Met _Boheme_?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier.
The Well-Tempered Clavier causes a good-tempered me.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> "No monument was ever erected to a critic."
> 
> - Jean Sibelius


Oh?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Oh?


Okay Ken: So the inescapable conclusion to make is that you're greater than Siblelius-- which of course everyone already knew.

Just not the blonde.

_;D_


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 9th-Mackerras and the OAE......will follow this with Rangstrom from the CPO box!

the Schubert 9th seems to be one of those works well served by a range of impressive recordings, would still like to hear the Harnoncourt interpretation though!


----------



## George O

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)

Violin Concerto

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra / Antal Dorati

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1957


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> Okay Ken: So the inescapable conclusion to make is that you're greater than Siblelius-- which of course everyone already knew.


??? Another statue of a critic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> I have no idea what the performance is like, but how do you like the fabulous sound on those Exton cd's? Pretty choice, huh?


Yeah, like he's in the room with me.


----------



## Bas

Vincenzo Bellini - Norma
By Maria Callas [soprano], Christa Ludwig [alto], Franco Corelli [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [bass], Orchestra and Choir of the Theatre de Scala, Tullio Serafin [dir.] on EMI









Almost finished this one.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another opera I should have listened to long ago. Walter Braunfels studied law and economics at the university in Munich until after a performance of Richard Wagner's Tristan und Isolde he decided on music, which he studied in Vienna. He achieved early success with the melodious opera Die Vögel based on the play _The Birds_ by Aristophanes (1920). The opera was so popular that Adolf Hitler asked Braunfels to compose an anthem for the Nazi Party, not knowing that Braunfels was half Jewish.

Braunfels performed as a professional pianist for many years. In 1949 he played Beethoven's Diabelli Variations on a radio broadcast. Braunfels was invited by Konrad Adenauer, then mayor of Cologne, to serve as the first director (and founder together with Hermann Abendroth) of the Cologne Academy of Music. With the rise of the Nazis to power he was dismissed, and listed as being half-Jewish in the Nazi list of musicians composing what the regime called degenerate music. He retired from public life during the Hitler years but continued to compose. The war passed peacefully for Braunfels and his wife, though his three sons were conscripted into the Wehrmacht. After World War II, he returned to public life and on 12 October 1945 again became director, and in 1948 president, of the Cologne Academy of Music and further enhanced his reputation as a music educator with high ideals

Walter Braunfels was well known as a composer between the two World Wars but fell into oblivion after his death. There is now something of a renaissance of interest in his works. His opera _Die Vögel_ was recorded by Decca in 1996 and has been successfully revived (for example, by the Los Angeles Opera in 2009. His _Phantastische Erscheinungen eines Themas von Hector Berlioz_ is a giant set of variations. "Structurally the work has something in common with Strauss' Don Quixote-on LSD," noted David Hurwitz of ClassicsToday.

I really must give a listen to more of his work... especially the _Phantastische Erscheinungen eines Themas von Hector Berlioz_ :lol:

Braunfels is one of many composers including Hans Pfitzner, Franz Schreker, Karl Weigl... and even Rachmaninoff to a great extent... who were forgotten or dismissed as irrelevant or outdated for a good many years following WWII.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> ??? Another statue of a critic.


'You were right, and Sibelius was wrong'- was all I was trying to convey.


----------



## Autocrat

Mikis Thoedorakis, Requiem. This is an odd one, as it uses an Orthodox liturgy yet has an orchestral setting (instruments are forbidden in Greek Orthodox tradition).









Robert Moran, Trinity Requiem, written to commemorate the 10th anniversary of 9/11.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> Vincenzo Bellini - Norma
> By Maria Callas [soprano], Christa Ludwig [alto], Franco Corelli [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [bass], Orchestra and Choir of the Theatre de Scala, Tullio Serafin [dir.] on EMI
> 
> View attachment 60580
> 
> 
> Almost finished this one.


Love it. Love it. Love it. _;D_










(I love this one beyond all measure though. Perhaps the greatest night of singing. . . 'ever.' _;D_ )


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Love it. Love it. Love it. _;D_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I love this one beyond all measure though. Perhaps the greatest night of singing. . . 'ever.' _;D_ )


I know which one you mean, but the photo isn't showing up this end. Hope this one will


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bas said:


> Vincenzo Bellini - Norma
> By Maria Callas [soprano], Christa Ludwig [alto], Franco Corelli [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [bass], Orchestra and Choir of the Theatre de Scala, Tullio Serafin [dir.] on EMI
> 
> View attachment 60580
> 
> 
> Almost finished this one.


Of Callas's two studio Normas, I prefer this one, even though the voice has hardened on top, but the sound is superior, the supporting cast a lot better, and Callas's portrayal has an added depth.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Willliam Schuman
String Quartets No. 2 (1937); No. 3 (1939) and No. 5 (1987)*
Lydian String Quartet [Harmonia Mundi USA, 1992]

That's quite a wide span between his 2nd and 5th Quartets. I wonder how many people can claim to have written two string quartets 50 years apart?










*Hindemith
Sonata For Solo Violin
Sonata In E Flat For Violin And Piano
Sonata In E For Violin And Piano
Sonata In C For Violin And Piano*
Frank Peter Zimmermann, Enrico Pace [BIS, 2013]










*Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22*
Zehetmair Quartett [ECM New Series, 2007]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hovhannes, And God Created Great Whales*


----------



## Jeff W

*Sweating to (more) classics*









Today's workout music was Symphony No. 1 & 3 by Johannes Brahms. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor
Hilary Hahn, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Janowski
Barber: Violin Concerto
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, cond. Wolff


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I know which one you mean, but the photo isn't showing up this end. Hope this one will


Thanks, Cousin.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Flute Concerto in D Major

Massimiliano Caldi directing the Orchestra da Camera Milano Classica -- Mario Carbotta, flute


----------



## MoonlightSonata

As recommended by Richannes Wrahms, I have been listening to Cowell's _Sinister resonances_ played by Fausto Bongelli.
Fantastic piece - I will look for more by Cowell.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Korngold, _Sursum Corda_ ("We raise our hearts").

The last five minutes or so of the score is magnificent. Korngold at his richly-Romantic, densely-textured, gorgeous, lush, heroic best.

View attachment 60593


Gehardt and the National Philharmonic do their swashbuckling duty magnificently.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Feels that way sometimes.
> 
> EDIT No. 2:
> That said, I'm grateful for my job. It bankrolls all of the other things in my life that are really important to me.


Re: Edit #2 - Exactly. Like musical recordings.

By the way, JACE, which one is you? I can't tell in the absence of the white wicker chair.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Gerhardt performance is superior to the Kaufman; but then the Kaufman cd has the "Pirate's Flag" swashbuckling cue from the score-- which is what dashing drama is all about--- and which no doubt was a huge influence on John Williams.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

More Cowell - he's turning out to be amazing! 
_Four Encores to Dynamic Motion_




_Aeolian Harp_


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Last night, as promised, I listened to *DSCH's 12th*.
> 
> First I listened to the recording by Kirill Kondrashin & the Moscow PO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I listened to Barshai & the WDR SO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered two things:
> 1.) I prefer Barshai's recording over Kondrashin's.
> 2.) I'm still not convinced by this work.
> 
> As Old Lodge Skins sagely remarks, _"Sometimes the magic works, and sometimes it doesn't."_


As I recall, Old Lodge Skins also said he would endeavor to persevere.


----------



## Albert7

Previewed this disc for my baby daughter Izzy 









I think that she will enjoy it... it's like baby-oriented transcriptions .


----------



## SimonNZ

Respighi's String Quartet in D minor - Ambache Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Albert7

Just finished listening to this most wonderful album 









Wonderful to hear the rare quintet for sure.


----------



## Guest

Some fine Schumann playing with excellent sound, too.


----------



## George O

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)

Sonata for Violin and Piano, no. 1

Sonata for Violin and Piano, no. 2

Gidon Kremer, violin
Yuri Smirnov, piano

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1976

from Complete Edition, Chamber Music, Vol. 4


----------



## SeptimalTritone

La Monte Young- The Theatre of Eternal Music - Dream House 78'17''
John Cage- Imaginary Landscapes


----------



## SimonNZ

Andrea Luchesi's Requiem - Battista Columbro, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

How do you like the Telemann Matthäus- & Danzigerpassion disc, SimonNZ?

PS: My 'Reply' function doesn't seem to work anymore - I can't 'quote' any users in my replies.


----------



## Albert7

SLowly listening to this wonderful album .









Boulez is highly effective at emphasizing the avant garde nature of Bartok's compositions. This will take me a bit of time to listen to.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Mariss Jansons & the Berlin PO perform Shostakovich's First Symphony. It's included in this DSCH "sampler" issued by EMI:










Sometimes the Berliners sound a little too polished for Shostakovich's music, imho.

On his DSCH 13th, Jansons gets a much rougher-hewn, idiomatic sound out of the Bavarian RSO.

I guess I have a predilection for Shostakovich that's a bit rough around the edges.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Concerto No 22 in E-Flat for Piano and Orchestra, K 482
Concerto No 23 in A Major for Piano and Orchestra, K 488_

Columbia Symphony
Robert Casadesus, Pianist
George Szell conducting


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Gerhardt performance is superior to the Kaufman; but then the Kaufman cd has the "Pirate's Flag" swashbuckling cue from the score-- which is what dashing drama is all about--- and which no doubt was a huge influence on John Williams.


Great minds think alike? I toyed with the idea of pulling Korngold's _Die Tote Stadt_ or _Das Wunder Heliane_ off of the shelves... but then I saw Braunfels' _Die Vögel_... and Humperdinck's _Hänsel und Gretel_ (required Holiday Season listening... and what better way to continue the holidays on this bitterly cold snow day?).

So current listening:










Karajan's recording is absolutely unrivaled...










But the German Expressionist/Tim Burton cover immediately caught my eye... and then the cast is not half bad with Barbara Bonney, Anne Sofie-von Otter, Barbara Hendricks, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Now I have to pick up this English-language version... even though my German is passable:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kiri's a tad placid in her portrayal of the countess, but in the loveliest way.


----------



## JACE

MozartsGhost said:


> *Mozart*
> _Concerto No 22 in E-Flat for Piano and Orchestra, K 482
> Concerto No 23 in A Major for Piano and Orchestra, K 488_
> 
> Columbia Symphony
> Robert Casadesus, Pianist
> George Szell conducting


I love Casadesus' way with Mozart.


----------



## Albert7

Featured this tonight for the tinychat group:


----------



## Albert7

On tinychat right now.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Ariettes oubliées, 5 Poèmes de Baudelaire, Jane, Caprice, Fêtes galantes #1
Véronique Dietschy, Philippe Cassard


----------



## JACE

Inspired by Mozart'sGhost post above, I'm now listening to:








Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 27 in b-flat Major, K. 595; No. 19 in F Major, K. 459 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Featured this tonight for the tinychat group:


Albertfallickwang, are you getting flagged by moderators for embedding You Tube videos in the Current Listening thread (not that I have a problem with it; I certainly do not).

The reason I ask is because when I used to do this, a certain person at TC used to PM me over and over again, admonishing me on the utter thoughtlessness of my ways-- and even calling me a bratty child--- as if I would be intimated or something.

I was just wondering if the moderation for this thread was being fair-and-balanced in its application.

:angel:


----------



## MozartsGhost

JACE, at first Casadesus's playing didn't awe me, but I ripped this recording from vinyl to wav and have been listening to it on and off for the last 6 months on my phone and earbuds at work. Now, like tonight, when I go back to the vinyl and amplify the room, it just sounds so right! I love that about this sport!










*Humperdinck*

_Hansel and Gretel_
Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra
Mac Rudolf conducting

Rise Stevens
Nadine Conner
Thelma Votipka
John Brownlee
Claramae Turner
Lillian Raymondi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Great minds think alike? I toyed with the idea of pulling Korngold's _Die Tote Stadt_ or _Das Wunder Heliane_ off of the shelves... but then I saw Braunfels' _Die Vögel_... and Humperdinck's _Hänsel und Gretel_ (required Holiday Season listening... and what better way to continue the holidays on this bitterly cold snow day?).
> 
> So current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karajan's recording is absolutely unrivaled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the German Expressionist/Tim Burton cover immediately caught my eye... and then the cast is not half bad with Barbara Bonney, Anne Sofie-von Otter, Barbara Hendricks, etc...


How right you are. _;D_

The Bonney is wonderful but the Schwarzkopf is masterful.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> Albertfallickwang, are you getting flagged by moderators for embedding You Tube videos in the Current Listening thread (not that I have a problem with it; I certainly do not).
> 
> The reason I ask is because when I used to do this, a certain person at TC used to PM me over and over again, admonishing me on the utter thoughtlessness of my ways-- and even calling me a bratty child--- as if I would be intimated or something.
> 
> I was just wondering if the moderation for this thread was being fair-and-balanced in its application.
> 
> :angel:


Not being flagged at all for Youtube embeds here yet. But I haven't seen any rules against it?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'Heifitz,' 'Reiner,' 'Brahms'-- there will be flashbulbs.

I love the vivacious perfection they bring to the last movement of the _Violin Concerto. _










Karajan plays the ending of the second section like its Bruckner or Beethoven-- awesome choral response as well.










Cantelli also dashingly approaches the last movement of the Brahms Third like its Beethoven.

_Brahms I can believe in._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Not being flagged at all for Youtube embeds here yet. But I haven't seen any rules against it?


I don't believe there are.

-- But then, there are _laws_, and then there are those who will merely give something the 'color of law'-- because ostensibly they don't like someone or what they have to say. . .

Thanks for replying.
_
;D_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Marschallin Blair said:


> Albertfallickwang, are you getting flagged by moderators for embedding You Tube videos in the Current Listening thread (not that I have a problem with it; I certainly do not).
> 
> The reason I ask is because when I used to do this, a certain person at TC used to PM me over and over again, admonishing me on the utter thoughtlessness of my ways-- and even calling me a bratty child--- as if I would be intimated or something.
> 
> I was just wondering if the moderation for this thread was being fair-and-balanced in its application.
> 
> :angel:


I don't know if there is a "rule" per se about it but many of us certainly prefer not having YouTube videos embedded in this thread. They make page loading really slow, especially on phones, and many of us check the site on breaks and lunch and the slow loads hinder our enjoyment. Besides we have a whole thread just for posting YouTube videos you are currently watching. Why can't you use that thread or just post the link to the YouTube without embedding it? We also have a thread in the Opera section for current opera's you are listening to or watching but it doesn't get used as much as it should. That's just my opinion on the matter and not meant to offend or discourage anyone, and if it does I offer my sincere apology.

Kevin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kevin Pearson said:


> I don't know if there is a "rule" per se about it but many of us certainly prefer not having YouTube videos embedded in this thread. They make page loading really slow, especially on phones, and many of us check the site on breaks and lunch and the slow loads hinder our enjoyment. Besides we have a whole thread just for posting YouTube videos you are currently watching. Why can't you use that thread or just post the link to the YouTube without embedding it? We also have a thread in the Opera section for current opera's you are listening to or watching but it doesn't get used as much as it should. That's just my opinion on the matter and not meant to offend or discourage anyone, and if it does I offer my sincere apology.
> 
> Kevin


I completely understand in every way.

I just wanted to know if the moderation was being 'impartially applied,' which, as I suspected, it wasn't.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaughan Williams: _The Solent _(1903)






I never even knew of the existence of this early RVW piece. It has a Tallis-Fantasia-ey feel to it and the brass part towards the beginning is awesome sounding.

I have to get this.


----------



## Pugg

​
Neville Marriner box
CD7 (1969)
*MENDELSSOHN* Piano Concertos; String Symphony No.12


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Octet for Winds inE-flat, Op. 103, Consortium Classicum. Despite the opus number, this is a very early work from 1792, three years before his Op. 1. On the radio.


----------



## SimonNZ

Darius Milhaud String Quartets - Parisii Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

Both my home computer and my work computer have enough grunt to display a page of embedded YT vids quickly, but I strongly agree with the many who have asked that this thread be kept free of them because:

a. its what many people have asked for and I don't want to appear a dick by just ignoring them or their needs

b.I find random screenshots aesthetically displeasing compared to cover art

c. cover art conveys more information about the recording without having to follow the link

d. cover art gives me/others a visual reminder should we stumble across a recommended album


----------



## starthrower




----------



## aajj

Ives - Violin-Piano Sonatas.
Hilary Hahn & Valentina Lisitsa.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Still working my way through the Paul Juon Complete Trios but decided to take a break and come back to finish disc two tomorrow. So, I'm turning to Franz Schreker for some orchestral enjoyment.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Barati's Chant of Light - Lászlo Kováks, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi : Nisi Dominus *
*Teresa Berganza *


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Symphony No.10 - Friedemann Layer, cond.

and how on earth is it that CoAG has been _banned_?


----------



## tdc

*Rodrigo* - Piano Works

Currently - _Atardecer for Piano 4 Hands_










This is actually one of the recordings I listen to most often. I'm crazy about Rodrigo's solo piano and solo guitar works.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not quite the unqualified success of the earlier _The Unknown Kurt Weill_ (Stratas's voice has aged a bit in the intervening 5 years), this one includes a chamber orchestra rather than the piano accompaniment on the earlier disc.Artistry remains undimmed of course, and it's still a very enjoyable disc.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​The ever gracious *Lucia Popp* in a wonderful *Mozart* program.


----------



## Jeff W

*The cold still doesn't bother me*

Good morning TC from snowy Albany!









Started off with a dose of Haydn last night. String Quartets Opus 76, Nos. 1, 2 & 3 were my pick for the night. I'm trying not to overdose on Haydn but it is so hard not to with so many wonderful quartets! The Festetic Quartet was the quartet.









Camille Saint-Saens' Piano Concertos No. 3, 4 & 5 were my next pick. Pascal Roge played the solo piano while Charles Dutoit conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra in No. 3, the Philharmonia Orchestra in No. 4 and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in No. 5. (Wide variety of orchestras in this one!)









Went with a new arrival next. MP3 only for the moment as the physical CDs are still in transit... Telemann's Tafelmusik, Production 1 as the MP3s from Amazon's Autorip call it. Reinhard Goebel led Musica Antiqua Köln. Can't wait to hear the other two 'Productions'!









Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 'Winter Daydreams\Reveries' movements 1 + 2 were my pick as I shoveled the driveway and sidewalk for the fiancee. Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Good music for a snowy day like today!

Now on is this week's Symphonycast

The program is as follows:

FRANZ SCHREKER: Scherzo for Strings

BEETHOVEN: Romance for Violin and Orchestra No. 2 in F major, Op. 50

HENRI VIEUXTEMPS: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A minor "Gretry"

MOZART: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K550

The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra were the players. The violin soloist in the Beethoven and Vieuxtemps was Vivane Hagner.

I think I may have heard this one before...


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (arranged for string Trio by Dimitry Sitkovetsky)

Trio Echnaton: Mayra Salinas, violin -- Sebastian Krunnies, viola -- Frank-Michael Guthmann, cello


----------



## Taggart

Marschallin Blair said:


> I completely understand in every way.
> 
> I just wanted to know if the moderation was being 'impartially applied,' which, as I suspected, it wasn't.


This is not a ToS issue any more than the posting of large pictures is. It is merely that members prefer this thread (in particular) to load quickly. Any comments about YT videos have come from members who find the loading speed unacceptably slow rather than from moderators.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart said:


> This is not a ToS issue any more than the posting of large pictures is. It is merely that members prefer this thread (in particular) to load quickly. Any comments about YT videos have come from members who find the loading speed unacceptably slow rather than from moderators.


Thank you, Taggart. _;D_

The repeated PM's to myself were in fact from a TC _moderator_, though.


----------



## George O

Baroque Trumpet Music by English Composers

Richard Mudge (1718-1763): Concerto in D Major for Trumpet and Strings

Jeremiah Clarke (1674-1707): Suite in D Major

Capel Bond (1730-1790): Concerto in D Major for Trumpet and Strings

Maurice André, trumpet
l'Ensemble Orchestral de l'Oiseau-Lyre / Pierre Colombo

on Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (England), from 1961
recorded 1955


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mozart, _Symphony No. 41_









Salonen, _Violin Concerto_, first movement









Ashkenazy _En Saga_









_Wedding Cake Fantasy_, Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Tempest sonata - Kovacevic


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderfully varied programme from the brilliant Anne-Sophie.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

GregMitchell said:


> Wonderfully varied programme from the brilliant Anne-Sophie.


This cover cracks me up! Anne-Sophie looks like she just won a beauty contest. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Piano Concerto.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kevin Pearson said:


> This cover cracks me up! Anne-Sophie looks like she just won a beauty contest. :lol:


Beautiful, intelligent and talented. Some people have it all.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Beautiful, intelligent and talented. Some people have it all.


<<<<<<<<<<_Pa-ping_!>>>>>>>>

_;D_


----------



## George O

Albéric Magnard (1865-1914) -- born the very same day (June 9) as Carl Nielsen

Sonate pour violon et piano, op 13

Trois pieces pour piano, op 1

Robert Zimansky, violin
Christoph Keller, piano

on Accord (France), from 1984

cover painting by Paul Cezanne


----------



## Orfeo

*Robert Schumann*
Klaviersonate op. 22, Nachtstücke op. 23, Drei Phantasiestücke op. 111, & Gesänge der Frühe op. 133.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.

*Clara Schumann*
Sonata in G minor, Romance in B, Impromptu in E, Variations de Concert, etc.
-Jozef De Beenhouwer, piano.

*Hans Gal*
Sonata op. 28, Suite op. 24, Sonatina nos. I & II, Three Sketches, Three Preludes op. 65, etc.
-Leon McCawley, piano.

*Moritz Moszkowski*
Piano Concerto in E major, op. 59.
-Piers Lane, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk.

*Ignacy Jan Paderewski*
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 17.
-Piers Lane, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Oriental Rhapsody, op. 29.
Symphonic Picture "The Sea", op. 28.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Vasks

_Partaking of Partch_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : I Masnadieri.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland */ Bonisilli /Ramey /Manuguera 
Intelligent conducting by *Richard Bonynge *


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: The Gospel According to The Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic and Los Angeles Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG








Just arrived this afternoon (along with some other American homework for me!) and now listening.

This is a world premiere recording of a work that dates from 2012.

As usual with John Adams music I am finding much to attract me. But again I find myself wondering about it's absolute merit as a work of art. Maybe I should stop worrying and just enjoy it.


----------



## papsrus

Chopin -- Polonaise brillante for Cello and Piano; Cello Sonata; Piano Trio; Polonaise brillante for Piano
Emanuel Ax, Pamela Frank, Yo Yo Ma, Eva Osinska (Sony)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Clementi* with Demidenko (rec. 1994).


----------



## Vaneyes

papsrus said:


> Chopin -- Polonaise brillante for Cello and Piano; Cello Sonata; Piano Trio; Polonaise brillante for Piano
> Emanuel Ax, Pamela Frank, Yo Yo Ma, Eva Osinska (Sony)
> 
> View attachment 60627


That performance of Piano Trio is mahvellous. Wish Chopin had done more chamber.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kevin Pearson said:


> This cover cracks me up! Anne-Sophie looks like she just won a beauty contest. :lol:


She wins many here at TC.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> She wins many here at TC.


Indeed. If I'm the judge, she wins mine.


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> This is not a ToS issue any more than the posting of large pictures is. It is merely that members prefer this thread (in particular) to load quickly. Any comments about YT videos have come from members who find the loading speed unacceptably slow rather than from moderators.


A gentle reminder for those who like posting embedded videos...the dedicated YT listening thread. Link provided.:tiphat:

http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html


----------



## aajj

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 60618
> 
> 
> Mozart, _Symphony No. 41_


Ah, Klemperer and Mozart! Same as Walter or Szell and Mozart, can do no wrong.

I was missing Brahms' Alto Rhapsody, been a while for this wonderful piece. 
Muti/Philadelphia/Jessye Norman. Can't swear it's the best recording but it'll do.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> Ah, Klemperer and Mozart! Same as Walter or Szell and Mozart, can do no wrong.
> 
> I was missing Brahms' Alto Rhapsody, been a while for this wonderful piece.
> Muti/Philadelphia/Jessye Norman. Can't swear it's the best recording but it'll do.


Mozart seems to be the composer I listen to the most in the morning. A morning without Mozart is like a morning without sunshine, alright._ ;D_

I can't attest to the merits of the Muti/Norman Alto Rhapsody, but the Hickox/Baker is _butter._


----------



## aajj

Butter or _buttuh_? 

There's the old song that goes, "Sugar in the morning, sugar in the evening, sugar at suppertime."
Replace sugar with Mozart and that says it for me!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> Butter or _buttuh_?
> 
> There's the old song that goes, "Sugar in the morning, sugar in the evening, sugar at suppertime."
> Replace sugar with Mozart and that says it for me!


I'm a prodigy of practical imbecility: 'Buttah' goes with Mozart and not waffles-- got'cha.

_Merci_.


----------



## BartokPizz

Brahms, Symphony #2 and Alto Rhapsody
John Eliot Gardiner: Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique (with Monteverdi Choir & Natalie Stutzmann on Alto Rhapsody)


----------



## aajj

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm a prodigy of practical imbecility: 'Buttah' goes with Mozart and not waffles-- got'cha.
> 
> _Merci_.
> 
> View attachment 60636


Buttah with Mozart, syrup with waffles, but not too mushy or gooey.

Looooove the sonatas and my favorites are probably these two:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> Buttah with Mozart, syrup with waffles, but not too mushy or gooey.
> 
> Looooove the sonatas and my favorites are probably these two:
> 
> View attachment 60639


Wonderful. _;D_

I can't say that I know them though.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances; Suites for 2 Pianos / Emanuel Ax & Yefim Bronfman*

Terrific.


----------



## D Smith

Since we have snow covering everything where I am today, I listened to a favorite Kronos album, Winter Was Hard. Very entertaining.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

View attachment 60642


Tchaikovsky's _Francesca da Rimini_, _a la_ Svetlanov the Slayer.

View attachment 60643


Bruckner's _Romantic_, outer movements. _WAND_-erfully grand and powerful.

View attachment 60644


Sibelius' _First_, fresh and exhilarating as a Swiss spring morning with Stokowski at the helm.


----------



## csacks

Shostakovich´s 7th. Kurt Masur and NYP. So epic.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven String Quartet No 12 Op 127 in E flat major Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Symphony # 36 "Linz" - CARLOS KLEIBER / VIENNA PHILHARMONIC


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cute as hell. Especially for a Friday:






Claudia Novikova sings the "Song of the Laugh" -- an interpolated piece from Sidney Jones' 1896 operetta, _The Geisha._


----------



## millionrainbows

*More Moondog* (second album); *The Story of Moondog* (third album) (Prestige, both on 1 CD)

















*Moondog* was actually* Louis Thomas Hardin (1916-1999).* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moondog

This is all street recordings. There is interesting stuff here for hard-core fans, but lo-fi. There is some of his aphoristic one-liner "poetry", and various other instrumental examples. *Andy Warhol's mother* did the calligraphy on *Story* (see above), which I never knew. Basically, this just fills in some gaps for those who only have the Columbia albums, also both on one CD:










An "outsider" composer, his music is "world" music which comes from his own "world," and features complex rhythms, hand-made instruments, drones, and elements of jazz (his_ *Bird's Lament,*_ in remix form, was used in a Chrysler car commercial). I haven't heard the very first Prestige album which precedes these, or the German albums which came later, after they welcomed him in.


----------



## Balthazar

Angela Hewitt plays piano works by *Chabrier*. Light, cheerful music for a bright, snowy day.

Christian Tetzlaff and Leif Ove Andsnes tackle *Bartók's Violin Sonata #2*. Loving this disc.

John Nelson and the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris perform *Beethoven's Symphony No. 3*. While the smaller ensemble doesn't provide the ocean of strings I'm accustomed to, the clarity and precision lay bare many lines and sounds that I had not been aware of.


----------



## LancsMan

*Britten: Peter Grimes* Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden with Peter Pears conducted by Benjamin Britten on Decca








Opera doesn't get better than this (in my book anyway). This is an excellent 1958 recording of Britten's Peter Grimes, conducted by the man himself.

Unfortunately Britten found the process of staging a 'full' opera such as this somewhat disagreeable, and most of his other operas were of the 'chamber' variety which minimised the production complications. Luckily Britten proved a master of the chamber forces these involved.


----------



## omega

As a tribute to the victims of the tragic events of the last few days

*Mahler*
_Symphony n°6 "Tragic"_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
The Bridegroom & Other Works
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## SimonNZ

Telemann's Cantata "Es sind schon die letzten Zeiten" - Klaus Mertens, bass, Ensemble Il Gardellino


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## jim prideaux

Kevin Pearson said:


> Another wonderful piano quartet, this time by Russian composer Paul Juon (Piano Quartet No. 1). It's coupled with Dvorak's Piano Quartet No. 1 and even though the Dvorak is a beautiful piece I wish the Artis Piano Quartet had coupled it with more Juon. Dvorak's music is so widely available but Juon's is much harder to find and he was such a wonderful composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following this recording with CPO's recording of Paul Juon's Piano Quintet and Sextet. Really fine recording as usual for CPO and some really beautiful melodies by Juon. In some cases stunningly beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


this is one reason why I value TC-until I read this post had never heard of Juon-went to Youtube and to say I was taken aback is probably an understatement! Thanks.....

Rangstrom 2nd symphony and 'Intermezzo drammatico' performed by Jurowski and the Norrkoping S.O.

CPO really does deserve acknowledgement for their efforts to bring often little known composers more recognition.....


----------



## SimonNZ

Andrea Luchesi's Piano Concerto in F major - Roberto Plano, piano, Massimo Belli, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D
Elisabeth Söderstrom, Marga Höffgen, Waldemar Kmentt, Martti Talvela, New Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, cond. Klemperer


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR THE SPANISH KINGS
_Renaissance Music from the Neapolitan Courts of Alphonso I & Ferdinand I (1442-1556)
Instrumental Works: Antonio de Cabezón (1510-1566)_
*Hespèrion XX*
Montserrat Figuerar; soprano
Jordi Savall; viole da gamba, director

Virgin Veritas


----------



## KenOC

Zelenka's Chamber Sonata (or Trio Sonata if you like) No. 1, Zelenka Ensemble. Lively and highly contrapuntal woodwind music, delightful stuff. On the radio. Get all six of these!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Albert7

Listened to this whole album with my daughter today:









Nice to hear Lenny narrating and the last selection of Britten I believe was used on Moonrise Kingdom movie. It will be shortly before Izzy understands this album .


----------



## Albert7

More than halfway through this album just now:









Kremer does very well on the violin .


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Amazing how good these recordings sound. This performance dates from 1953. I can't think of a better recording of _I Puritani_.

Early Sutherland might be worthy...










...but then I've never been a big Sutherland fan.

This may be the only other recording I'll pick up...










... along with the Netrebko DVD.


----------



## brotagonist

I won a free video rental at the supermarket yesterday, so I didn't listen to much music. I finished with this one for this time around:









DSCH Symphony 8
Haitink/Concertgebouw

I really like this a lot! There's something about how Shostakovich does things, the little embellishments and such, that simply exhilarate me.









Mahler Symphony 10
Rattle/Berlin

I'm still a while away from finishing off with this one. I like it a lot, too. I am still a bit agog when I hear the part of the fifth movement that has nothing but a drum pounding. Maybe it is supposed to be Mahler's heart (he was said to have had a fatal heart condition, I believe). The neat thing is is that the orchestra comes back in: life goes on. I am starting to feel comfortable and familiar with this. I think perhaps further listens on Saturday and Sunday should about get me there. I don't want to rush it too much


----------



## senza sordino

The past few days
Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4,5,6







Gershwin Concerto in F, An American in Paris, I've got rhythm variations and Rhapsody in Blue







Barber Adagio for Strings, RVW Theme on Thomas Tallis, Fantasia on Greensleeves, Andante Cantabile Tchaikovsky, Mahler Symphony 5 Adagio







Rachmaninov Symphony 1 and Symphonic Dances


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Amazing how good these recordings sound. This performance dates from 1953. I can't think of a better recording of _I Puritani_.
> 
> Early Sutherland might be worthy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but then I've never been a big Sutherland fan.
> 
> This may be the only other recording I'll pick up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... along with the Netrebko DVD.


I've never heard the Bubbles, but I can attest to the Sutherland, having that '61 Serafin performance of hers (I have all of hers actually ;D).

It

_doesn't

even

come

close
_
to the Divina.

Some of the pyrotechnical sections are admirably-done, and are even slicker in the stratospheric high-end than the Divina--- but not, as much as one may expect with a live early-sixties Sutherland performance. For the most part, that is to say: for about 97% of Sutherland's singing in that performance, the voice characterizations are soporific and earthbound. I love _great_ Sutherland, and Senator, this is _not_ great Sutherland.

I wouldn't even consider the Netrebko.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Natalie Dessay's "_Dal mio Permesso_" sounds more eroticized than any other singer I've heard doing it.

I love her expressivity in every way on this wonderful _Orfeo._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Tales of Hoffmann_: wonderful opening 'Disney-type' choruses, and of course Sutherland's _sans pareil_ Doll's Song.
_
Such_ fun.

I can't even exhaust superlatives on how much light, Gallic charm these cuts exude.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listening to Sinfonia antartica because it's been so freakin' cold here in the past few days, and snowy. Gonna be another deep chill tonight...


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Weather report from the other side of the pond - blustery winds but temperatures at an almost balmy 13 deg. C

Currently working my way through Hindemith's pre-exile chamber music (and he wrote lots of it...) Discs include this fine recording from Dabringhaus & Grimm:


----------



## tdc

@ Marschallin I don't often see you listening to Baroque music, but it looks like when you do, you listen to some of the best. :tiphat:

I'm currently listening to:

*Ravel* - _L'Enfant et les Sortilèges_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

Charles Rosen playing for me :

DISC 2
Chopin: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Chopin: Scherzo No. 3 in C-sharp minor, Op. 39

Chopin: Polonaise in A Flat major, Op. 53 No. 6

Chopin: Mazurka No. 2 in C-sharp minor, Op. 6 No. 2

Chopin: Mazurka No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 50 No. 2

Chopin: Mazurka No. 32 in C-sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3

Chopin: Nocturne No. 8 in D-flat Major, Op. 27 No. 2

Chopin: Nocturne No. 5 in F-sharp major, Op. 15 No. 2

Chopin: Nocturne No. 17 in B major, Op. 62 No. 1


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Phaedra - Michael Boder, cond.

World Premiere from Staatsoper Unter den Linden, Berlin


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> . I can't think of a better recording of _I Puritani_.
> 
> Early Sutherland might be worthy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but then I've never been a big Sutherland fan.
> 
> This may be the only other recording I'll pick up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... along with the Netrebko DVD.


Well_ I_ can : Try to beat _this_ one


----------



## Avey

Over and over again, just like the melodies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

tdc said:


> @ Marschallin I don't often see you listening to Baroque music, but it looks like when you do, you listen to some of the best. :tiphat:
> 
> I'm currently listening to:
> 
> *Ravel* - _L'Enfant et les Sortilèges_


Why thank you, Darlin'. _;D_

Cheers on the Ravel box set.


----------



## aajj

The Janacek quartets, two of my favorites and among the most emotionally charged music i've ever heard.


----------



## opus55

*Luigi Cherubini *
Requiem No. 1 in C minor
_Coro della Radio Svizzera Italiana
Gruppo Vacale Cantemus
Orchestra della Radio Svizzera Italiana | Diego Fasolis_

*Christoph Graupner*
Himmlische Stunden, seelige Zeiten
_Miriam Feuersinger, soprano | Capricomus Consort Basel_


----------



## KenOC

Hanson, Symphony No. 2 "Romantic", Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony. Call me old-fashioned, but I love this symphony.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Hanson, Symphony No. 2 "Romantic", Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony. Call me old-fashioned, but I love this symphony.


_I_ love 'both' those symphonies.

-- I think John Williams really did too.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

** * * NEWSFLASH * * * *

This is an absolutely _ravishing_ Vaughan Williams _Sea Symphony_.

Oh my God! I have tears in my eyes. Its one of the greatest ones I've ever heard. The sound on the HD upload is magnificent.

Check out how Oramo does the choral climax at 07:49-08:11.

_*"Behold the sea itself!" *_















RWV and Foxy. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms : Piano trios*
*Beaux arts trio *


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 6


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Piano Concertos by:

Beat Furrer
Hans Abrahamsen
Simon Steen-Andersen

The Furrer is super dramatic and energetic. The Abrahamsen is tightly argued, clean, and neat. The Steen-Anderesen is multidimensional and integrates a lot of different ideas: it's almost postmodernistic and has some (mockingly?) tonal parts.

And also: Stefano Gervasoni's Dir Indir for string sextet and vocal sextet is a classic: it has such rich harmony.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

aajj said:


> The Janacek quartets, two of my favorites and among the most emotionally charged music i've ever heard.
> 
> View attachment 60686


Have to agree here. One of my most treasured CDs!

Kevin


----------



## opus55

*Franz Lehár*
Der Graf von Luxemburg
_Kmentt | Hoppe | Güden | Pütz
Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus | Robert Stolz_

So sweet, I'm feeling guilty pleasure.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Cantata Della Fiaba Estrema - Leif Segerstam, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic

*Richard Strauss* must be one of the very greatest 20th century composers, no doubt at all.


----------



## science

View attachment 60695


I've been listening to this so long, I might've posted it before and forgotten....

View attachment 60696


I didn't get to do a good close listening to this. That is high on my to-do list.

View attachment 60697


My first experience with OVPP Bach is: YES!

I never before felt that the voices were too strong, but now... this might change everything. I just loved the way the voices and the instruments interacted in this recording.

Edit: And now, gettin' my education on:

View attachment 60713


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith
String Quartet No. 3 in C major Op. 16
String Quartet No.5 Op.32*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2011 & 2012]

















*Hindemith
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22*
(i) Juilliard Quartet [Wergo, 1995]
(ii) Prague City Quartet [Supraphon, 1965]


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> ** * * NEWSFLASH * * * *
> 
> This is an absolutely _ravishing_ Vaughan Williams _Sea Symphony_.
> 
> Oh my God! I have tears in my eyes. Its one of the greatest ones I've ever heard. The sound on the HD upload is magnificent.
> 
> Check out how Oramo does the choral climax at 07:49-08:11.
> 
> _*"Behold the sea itself!" *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWV and Foxy. _;D_


The only RVW symphony I don't have in my collection. I wonder if he recorded it on CD or if there is a definitive version. My little computer speakers won't do this justice from YouTube, but I have it bookmarked for later.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though recorded in 1955, release of this disc was delayed until 1958. Callas did not approve the arias from *La Sonnambula* for release and, when the recital was finally issued, it was made up with arias from the complete sets of *I Puritani* and *La Sonnambula*. EMI did eventually issue the *Sonnambula* arias, but not until 1978, on an LP called _The Legend_ which included other unreleased material.

It's true, there is a slightly studied air about the performances of them (and a chorus would no doubt have done much to enliven the proceedings), but her singing is unfailingly lovely. One misses that stupendous cadenza between the two verses of _Ah non giunge_, with its stupendous ascent to a high Eb, which we get in both the studio and Cologne performances, and both cabalettas are over simplified, completely free of the flights of fancy Bernstein encouraged her to indulge in at La Scala. Serafin had apparently refused to let her do them. Maybe that is the reason she eventually rejected them. I'm glad I've heard them, but her Amina is better represented in the various live performances and the complete studio performance.

The *Medea* and *La Vestale* arias are more successful. *Medea*, of course, became one of her greatest stage successes. The opera was almost completely unknown when she first sang it in Florence in 1953 under Gui, but such was her success in the role that La Scala scotched plans for a revival of Scarlatti's *Mitridate Eupatore* later that year and replaced it with the Cherubini opera. Callas's singing abounds in contrasts, reminding us that this is an appeal to Giasone. Callas reminds us that it is love, not revenge, that brings Medea to Corinth; notable here the softening of her tone at the repeated pleas of _Torna a me_, the pain in the cries of _Crudel_.

The arias from *La Vestale* are reminders of her one traversal of the role of Giulia at La Scala in 1954, in a stunning production by Visconti, which marked the emergence of the new, slim Callas, and the start of a whole new era, which resulted in the acclaimed Visconti productions of *La Traviata*, *La Sonnambula* and *Anna Bolena*. _Tu che invoco_ is notable for its long legato line, and the intensity she brings to the turbulent closing section, where her voice rides the orchestra with power to spare. _O nume tutelar_ brings back memories of Ponselle, but Callas in no ways suffers by the comparison, her legato as usual superb, and the aria sung with a classical poise and sure sense of the long line. _O caro ogetto_ has the same virtues.

There exists a complete recording of that La Scala *La Vestale*, but it is in such wretched sound, that this recital is valuable for Giulia's arias alone. Her *Medea* and *Amina* are better represented elsewhere.


----------



## Weston

This morning on Spotify I'm re-listening to 
*
Sofia Gubaidulina's Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang), for cello, 2 percussionists & chorus* 
Stefan Parkman / Danish National Choir / David Geringas, cello










This is a lovely way to greet the morning sun if you don't mind the cello sounding like theremin from an old 50s sci fi movie at times. I want to get a CD or mp3 of this work for my collection, but I haven't decided on one yet. There are several recordings, each with different pluses and minuses.


----------



## Jeff W

*Random stuff*

Good morning TC from (supposedly) cold Albany!









Got started off by listening to the String Quartets Opus 76 No. 4, 5 & 6 by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet played.









Next, the Symphony No. 6 and the Hamlet overture by Tchaikovsky. Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic. Symphony No. 6 needs little to no introduction, but the Hamlet overture fell flat nad simply bored me. Oh well, can't like every piece of music!









Went to another sixth symphony next, this one by Gustav Mahler. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Don't think much needs to be said of this one either.









Dialing down the throttle now with Arcangelo Corelli's Concerti Grossi No. 1 through 6 from the Opus 6 collection. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert.


----------



## Pugg

​*Kiri Te Kanawa* in a fine German program


----------



## bejart

Luka Sorkocevic (1734-1789): Sinfonia in G Major

Wlofgang Brunner leading the Salzburger Hofmusik


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two hours of unalloyed pleasure, with recordings dating from 1946 to 1959. Of particular pleasure amongst the early recordings on the first disc are her performance of Handel's _Sweet Bird_, with its sweet, poised high D and her heavenly singing of Sophie's part in the Presentation of the Silver Rose. Surprisingly successful are Butterfly's _Un bel di_ and Micaela's aria from *Carmen*, both recorded in 1950.

We get the slightly more mature Schwarzkopf on the second disc, this time singing the Marschallin, of course, from the mono version of Karajan's famous recording, a beautiful rendering of Desdemona's _Willow Song and Ave Maria_ from *Otello*, alive to its every shifting mood and sentiment. Agathe's _Leise, leise_ is a lesson in how to spin out a long poised line, and the Wagner duet with Ludwig superb in every way.


----------



## starthrower

I pasted these review excerpts from the Arkiv Music site for those interested listeners. Gubaidulina's full notes on The Lyre Of Orpheus in the ECM booklet should be of interest to music theory students.

It's quite disconcerting to move from Mahler's heavenly tonality to the acrid dissonance of György Kurtág's 1994 Stele (the title refers to the carved stone memorial tablets of ancient Greece). Composed in memory of Kurtág's friend and mentor András Mihály, Stele begins with sharp contours and abrasive edges, but ends in an eerily resigned mood colored by fascinating contrasts in orchestral texture. Arnold Schoenberg's Kol Nidre (1938) is full of surprises, not least of which are its mostly tonal harmonies and its use of an English text in the prayer for the Jewish Day of Atonement. James Johnson makes an alternately dramatic and solemn Rabbi in this fascinating work. This is an unusual yet thought-provoking coupling, and with its uniformly magnificent orchestral playing should become a serious contender for shelf space in any collection.










Gubaidulina's The Lyre of Orpheus is the first part of a triptych that honors her daughter, Nadeshda, who died in 2004. The other two parts are The Deceitful Face of Hope and of Despair and The Banquet During the Plague . She completed The Lyre in 2008. It is not a true concerto; it is more of a concertante work in which the violinist plays with percussion as well as other strings. Kremer, Marta Sudraba, and the Kremerata give it their all and imbue this piece with the emotional intensity that a mother's loss of a daughter brings to mind. It also has one of the longest trills in the concert repertoire; Kremer's fingers never falter. The ensemble plays the whole piece with grace and passion.

Her notes on The Lyre of Orpheus are quite complex. She explains how the title was found. All intervals, she reminds us, pulsate, even if inaudible. By choosing a minor second and a perfect fifth she "searched for a pitch level for these intervals". These are set out in the booklet. The three pitches discovered were D, E and A which not only contain another perfect fifth but also an inverted one. The pitches, which are the strings of Orpheus's lyre led her to the so-called "chord of Orpheus" the Greek God of Music you might say. They form the basic intervals of the Pythagorean system. They sound together, pulsate in fact, only at three very obvious moments in the work.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Donizetti - Overture to "Robert Devereux" (Bonynge/London)
Mendelssohn - Selections from "A Midsummer Night's Dream" (Ormandy/Columbia)
Liszt - Piano Concerto #1 (Richter/Philips)
Weinberger - Polka & Fugue from "Schwanda the Bagpiper" (Mackerras/Vanguard Everyman)*


----------



## Haydn man

For the SS, I really am getting to like the way Wand does his Bruckner with great control. He seems very much at home with the Bruckner 4th and 5th symphonies that I have listened to so far. I shall see how he measures up to Karajan in the 7th when time permits


----------



## Bruce

My weekend begins with works addressing themes beyond the natural world:

Luigi Nono - Premeteo (extracts) - Abbado conducts the Berlin Philharmonic









This is some rather odd music from an odd CD. Prometeo is an opera by Nono, quite long, but the excerpts are nonetheless quite good, mysterious, rather stark music, but intriguing.

And a work by Messiaen which I'll be listening to off and on throughout the day:

The Transfiguration of Our Lord Jesus-Christ on a disc of Messiaen's complete orchestral works conducted by Sylvain Cambreling









Most of the critical review I've read of this collection rank it as acceptable, but not top shelf for Messiaen's works. For now, however, I have nothing to compare it to, and it sound fine to me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Muzio Clementi - Sonata Op. 2 No. 2 in C Major; Sonata Op. 2 No. 4 in A Major; Op. 2 No. 6 in B-Flat Major; Sonata in G Major, WO 14 - Allegro (Howard Shelley).









Continuing the exploration of Clementi's sonatas. They are very good and I can see why Beethoven praised them. Shelley's playing here is excellent as well, imo.


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to chill out after a bloomin awful Friday/early Saturday morning. This is helping.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A complete change from the opera arias I've been listening to today.

Here we have music by the likes of Machaut, Perotin, Tye, Hildegard von Bingen, juxtaposed with music by such modern composers as Part, Cage, David Lamb and even Moondog, all give the Kronos treatment. The miracle is that it all hangs together so well. An interesting and enjoyable disc.


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: Piano Variations, Piano Sonata, etc.
Leo Smit


----------



## Bas

Joseph Haydn - Sturm & Drang Symphonies: 51 in B-flat, 41 in C, 39 in G, 45 in B-flat
By the orchestra of the age of Enlightment, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Decca









Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphonies 6 & 5
By the Orchestra of the 18th century, Frans Brüggen [dir.], on Glossa









Anton Bruckner - Symphony 7
By the Municher Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI


----------



## LancsMan

*Amy Beach: Piano Quintet; Piano Trio; Theme and Variations for Flute and String Quartet* The Ambache on Chandos







Another new disc (arrived in the post yesterday). I am already familiar with the Piano Quintet, but the other works are new to me. Very competent music, if also very conservative. The Piano Quintet has hints of Brahms influence. I also hear some French influence too. This maybe American music but the accent is wholly European, with not a trace of American in it. I understand from the sleeve note that after a period of being widely ignored, her music is becoming better known. And not just for the curiosity value of being a woman composer.

Overall an enjoyable disc of music that's not overly familiar.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1837): String Quartet in C Major, WoO 37

Schuppanzigh Quartet: Anton Steck and Christoph Mayer, violins -- Christian Gooses, viola -- Antje Geusen, cello


----------



## Albert7

Trying to finish up the remainder of the album:









Looking forward to Boulez's dynamic conducting for a great composer .


----------



## D Smith

Joyce Yang - Wild Dreams. This is an excellent recital disc with pieces by Rachmaninov, Schumann, Bartok and others. Yang has tons of technique and does a great job voicing all the parts of these pieces. Her program all hangs together, too, with fine interpretations. Recommended.


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg 7th and 8th as conducted by Rasailenen, from the CPO box-essentially very enjoyable works-while one amazon reviewer seems less than impressed with an apparent over reliance on 'Swedish folk themes' I can hear film score and even humour in places.....

walking over to the match at lunchtime today I was listening to the Zinman/Tonhalle Zurich performances of the Schumann symphonies reflecting on the fact that certain works appear so well served by really effective recordings-after all I also have the good fortune to have the Gardiner recordings-and I have not heard the Sawallisch interpretations that so many seem to have as their first choice!

I reached a similar conclusion last night about the Schubert 9th having the benefit of some great recordimgs (Mackerras,Solti) but have decided that I really do 'need' to get hold of the Harnoncourt Schubert symphonies (and this will have to be joined by Sawallisch Schumann).....decisions,decisions!

by the way-is it just my ears or is there a 'horn part' in Haydn's 'Military symphony' that is later replicated in a Mahler symphony?


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> walking over to the match at lunchtime today I was listening to the Zinman/Tonhalle Zurich performances of the Schumann symphonies reflecting on the fact that certain works appear so well served by really effective recordings-after all I also have the good fortune to have the Gardiner recordings-and I have not heard the Sawallisch interpretations that so many seem to have as their first choice!


Speaking of Schumann, I'm listening to his "Spring Symphony" at this very moment:










*Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 4 / James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra*

Levine's set is another wonderful cycle.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn
String Quartets Op. 33, Nos. 1-6*
The London Haydn Quartet [Hyperion, 2013]

I came across a review of these recordings which pillories what it heard as a sterile, emotionless HIP rendition - but I hear a classical precision and refinement which I think serves these excellent Haydn works very well. À chacun son goût, again, I suppose!










*Elgar
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83 
Quintet for piano & strings in A minor, Op. 84*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1997]

Lovely late romantic chamber works, played by the immaculate Maggini Quartet on Naxos. Edit: and Peter Donohoe, I should say.


----------



## omega

*Nielsen*
_Flute Concerto_
Emmanuel Pahud | Sir Simon Rattle | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Ibert*
_Flute Concerto_
Emmanuel Pahud | David Zinman | Orchester der Tonhalle Zürich








*Dalbavie* (*)
_Flute Concerto_
*Jarrell*
_... un temps de silence..._
*Pintscher*
_Transir for flute and chamber orchestra_
Emmanuel Pahud | Peter Eötvös (*) [cond.] | Pascal Rophé [cond.] | Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schumann: Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet
The Fina Arts Quartet & Xiayin Wang (Piano)*​








The Fine Arts Quartet have made some excellent recordings on Naxos but this, alongside their recordings of Schumann's String Quartets may be my favourite. Wonderful performances, beautifully recorded.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.29 in A Major, KV 201

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## PeteW

*Scarlatti*

Piano sonata F minor K466 (Yevgeny Sudbin)

Sublime...


----------



## aajj

Astor Piazzolla - courtesy of Gidon Kremer, Baltica String Ensemble & others.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to the First Symphony in this set:










*Arnold Bax: The Symphonies / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Haydn
> String Quartets Op. 33, Nos. 1-6*
> The London Haydn Quartet [Hyperion, 2013]
> 
> I came across a review of these recordings which pillories what it heard as a sterile, emotionless HIP rendition - but I hear a classical precision and refinement which I think serves these excellent Haydn works very well. À chacun son goût, again, I suppose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elgar
> String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
> Quintet for piano & strings in A minor, Op. 84*
> Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1997]
> 
> Lovely late romantic chamber works, played by the immaculate Maggini Quartet on Naxos. Edit: and Peter Donohoe, I should say.


Yes, I own their Op. 20, and I think they're a great ensemble. They put a lot of thought and heart into their interpretations. The 1st violinist is also very good, she has a terrific sense for which type of playing suits which segments in the quartet. The cello player and its gut string sound also stand out.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to the First Symphony in this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arnold Bax: The Symphonies / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic*


How do you like that virtually 'self-contained-tone-poem' second movement of the Bax _First_? Awesome, huh?-- even Straussian in climactic intensity.

I like Handley's very much, but I love the Thomson, which is more powerfully engineered as well.


----------



## starthrower

I saw the thread, and remembered I had this CD.


----------



## PeteW

starthrower said:


> I saw the thread, and remembered I had this CD.


Really like the look of that.


----------



## Guest

These performances may not dethrone Rostropovich's, but they are very powerful and well recorded.


----------



## DaveS

R. Strauss Violin Concerto and Symphonia Domestica. Uwe Holscher, violinist in the concerto. Rudolf Kempe. cond.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> How do you like that virtually 'self-contained-tone-poem' second movement of the Bax _First_? Awesome, huh?-- even Straussian in climactic intensity.


YES! Incredibly stirring, fantastic music!



Marschallin Blair said:


> I like Handley's very much, but I love the Thomson, which is more powerfully engineered as well.


I have Thomson's recording of the Bax First also. I sought out the CD on your recommendation. 

At this point, I would say that I love BOTH Thomson AND Handley!

:cheers:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> YES! Incredibly stirring, fantastic music!
> 
> I have Thomson's recording of the Bax First also. I sought out the CD on your recommendation.
> 
> At this point, I would say that I love BOTH Thomson AND Handley!
> 
> :cheers:


_Y yo tambien. . . . ;D _


----------



## Itullian

Aida----Met....................


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Borodin's In The Steppes Of Central Asia - Ernest Ansermet, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Welser-Moest









A wonderfully vibrant reading capped off with a magnificent performance of Bruckner's fugue-filled finale.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bernard Herrmann: aria from _Salaambo_ in _Citizen Kane_, by way of Dame Kiri Te Kanawa.



















The Main Event _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> These performances may not dethrone Rostropovich's, but they are very powerful and well recorded.


I believe it. Mork's Haydn_ Cello Concertos_ are wonderfully-well executed.


----------



## opus55

*Cherubini*
String Quartets Nos.1 and 6
_Hausmusik London_









*Berg*
Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"
_Gidon Kremer | Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks | Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 1*

This is a highly regarded recording. Personally, I'm disappointed with it; it sounds like it was recorded in an echo chamber, and all the lines get jumbled up in the reverb.


----------



## Guest

I received these two new SACDs yesterday--both are excellent: well played and have superb sound.


----------



## maestro267

*Dvorák*: Symphony No. 7 in D minor
Oslo PO/M. Jansons

*Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2 in D major
London SO/C. Davis


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

Maybe this..


----------



## LancsMan

*Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen & Death and Transfiguration* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG








Early and late Strauss in excellent performances. Metamorphosen has a degree of profundity rare in Strauss's works - but shared by some of his other late works of which the Four Last Songs is on my listening list following this.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this with my wife who also loves this piece.
She is a big fan of the Kennedy/Handley version from the eighties but she is looking suitably impressed at the moment.
Could be a new favourite in the making


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Shostakovich* -- Symphony No. 5 in D minor / Gergiev, Mariinsky

*Schubert* -- Symphony No. 9 in C _"Great"_ / Paul McReesh, Danish Radio Symphony


----------



## JACE

Now playing this weekend's Saturday Symphony, Bruckner's Fifth, as performed by Eugen Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden:










I haven't quite found my way into this work yet.

I found it much easier to get a foothold on the Third, Fourth, Seventh, Eighth, Ninth -- even the Sixth.

I suppose I just need to keep listening.


----------



## opus55

Enjoying Saturday afternoon discovering labels that I seldom paid attention too. Surprised by so many labels available on Spotify.

*Eduard Franck*
Violin Sonata in C minor, Op.19
_Edinger, violin | Tocco, piano_








Another composer named Franck apparently was also a fine artist. As you can guess from the art work it is very romantic and performance well captured in recording by *audite* label.

*Jean Sibelius*
The Tempest Suite Nos.1 & 2, Op. 109 No. 2
_Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra | Leif Segerstam_








This recording from *Ondine* is excellent - the first six pieces were good hearted Sibelius orchestral music then Part VII leads to a mystic mood - beautifully written music.


----------



## Oliver

Heard this on Radio 3 this morning . It's one of the most beautiful things ever.


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Kuhnau's Magnificat - Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs and six other orchestral works* Jessye Norman with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Kurt Masur on Philips

Powerful singing here from Jessye Norman. Have tried to load an image of the disc but for some reason the computer says no! Don't you just love computers!!


----------



## starthrower

Britten's monumental ballet score, Prince Of The Pagodas.
Performed by the London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen.


----------



## Haydn man

Trying this having seen it recommended on TC somewhere (think it was hpowders)
Beautiful clean playing and clear recording


----------



## Guest

Another wonderful new SACD--such an interesting coupling. Sudbin plays the daylights out of both concertos, and supplies his own interesting booklet notes. Since it's a BIS recording, you know it sounds great!


----------



## Chronochromie

Schoenberg - Dreimal Tausend Jahre, op. 50







Schoenberg's choral music seems pretty good, some of it very dramatic or hauntingly beautiful. The Four pieces, op. 27 and Three folksongs op. 49 are my favourites.


----------



## LancsMan

*Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs plus a selection of other orchestral songs* Elisabeth Schwarzkopf with the Radio-Symphonie Orchester Berlin (and London Symphony Orchestra for some songs) conducted by Georg Szell on EMI








I've just listened to Jessye Norman singing the Four Last Songs, but this goes up a notch. Jessye Norman has great power but there is just something about Elisabeth Schwazkopf voice that seems ideal in these songs. A hushed intensity (and vulnerability?) as well as a playfulness in some of the earlier songs that I think marks this out as special. One of my all time favourite CD's.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

LancsMan said:


> *Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs plus a selection of other orchestral songs* Elisabeth Schwarzkopf with the Radio-Symphonie Orchester Berlin (and London Symphony Orchestra for some songs) conducted by Georg Szell on EMI
> View attachment 60765
> 
> 
> I've just listened to Jessye Norman singing the Four Last Songs, but this goes up a notch. Jessye Norman has great power but there is just something about Elisabeth Schwazkopf voice that seems ideal in these songs. A hushed intensity (and vulnerability?) as well as a playfulness in some of the earlier songs that I think marks this out as special. One of my all time favourite CD's.


Still my favourite of all recordings of Strauss's _Vier letzte Lieder_, though there are others I enjoy (including Janowitz with Karajan and Popp with Tennstedt, and Schwarzkopf herself with Ackermann and Karajan). Schwarzkopf and Szell bring to them a depth that we don't always get. It is all too easy to forget the texts and just wallow in the beautiful sounds provided by, say, Janowitz with Karajan, and I too can do so on occasion, but, as you say, this partnership bring something else to the songs. It's one of my desert island discs.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Hey JACE, I dug this one up Thursday night and I'm getting around to playing it and see you beat me to it!










*Schumann*
_"Spring" Symphony, Symphony No 1
"Manfred" Overture_

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Klemperer conducting


----------



## Barnaby

Listening to lots of stuff today. Last classical piece was Gergio and LSO playing Szymanowski's Stabat Mater


----------



## Vaneyes

My *Top 100* is ready for exposure and perusal. A daunting task it was. My first draft resulted in 202 recs. The second, 120 or so. The third, 101. That last one was probably the toughest. It took some extra listening, as did the previous draft.

The tall and short of it is representation...but not at the expense of fine recordings. Many composers just didn't pass the *100* muster. I was surprised at the number of famous faces that fell by the wayside. Tis a cruel world sometimes.

For the most part the *100* are singles. There is a handful of doubles. And in two instances I took liberty with a series of recs. with 3 CDs each. To my knowledge they haven't been part of a boxset, but for this occasion I melded.

On with the show. I will try to "expose" 4 *Top 100* recs. each day, for 25 days. The order of presenting is non-preferential---some chronological, and some alphabetical. That is all.

I shall listen to some or all of each. I may make the occasional comment, but have no plans to do so. In that regard, borrowings from Bubba C.--"It is what it is," or, "It depends on what your definition of 'is' is."

Thank you in advance for your indulgence.

*Top 100* Day 1:

*JS Bach*: Keyboard Concerti for 2 & 3 Pianos, w. Casadesus et al (Sony, rec.1963 - '67).
*JS Bach*: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, w. Quintana & Frisch (HM, rec.2000).
*JS Bach*: Goldberg Variations (Salzburg), w. GG (Sony, rec.1959).
*D. Scarlatti*: Piano Sonatas, w. Ts'ong (Meridian, rec.1990).


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another wonderful new SACD--such an interesting coupling. Sudbin plays the daylights out of both concertos, and supplies his own interesting booklet notes. Since it's a BIS recording, you know it sounds great!


Sudbin has another coupling of Mozart's and Beethoven's C-minor concertos, also excellent. He wrote his own cadenzas for the Mozart which are very fine -- but may not suit everyone's tastes!


----------



## LancsMan

Vaneyes said:


> My *Top 100* is ready for exposure and perusal. A daunting task it was. My first draft resulted in 202 recs. The second, 120 or so. The third, 101. That last one was probably the toughest. It took some extra listening, as did the previous draft.
> 
> The tall and short of it is representation...but not at the expense of fine recordings. Many composers just didn't pass the *100* muster. I was surprised at the number of famous faces that fell by the wayside. Tis a cruel world sometimes.
> 
> For the most part the *100* are singles. There is a handful of doubles. And in two instances I took liberty with a series of recs. with 3 CDs each. To my knowledge they haven't been part of a boxset, but for this occasion I melded.
> 
> On with the show. I will try to "expose" 4 *Top 100* recs. each day, for 25 days. The order of presenting is non-preferential---some chronological, and some alphabetical. That is all.
> 
> I shall listen to some or all of each. I may make the occasional comment, but have no plans to do so. In that regard, borrowings from Bubba C.--"It is what it is," or, "It depends on what your definition of 'is' is."
> 
> Thank you in advance for your indulgence.
> 
> *Top 100* Day 1:
> 
> *JS Bach*: Keyboard Concerti for 2 & 3 Pianos, w. Casadesus et al (Sony, rec.1963 - '67).
> 
> *JS Bach*: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, w. Quintana & Frisch (HM, rec.2000).
> 
> *JS Bach*: Goldberg Variations (Salzburg), w. GG (Sony, rec.1959).
> 
> *D. Scarlatti*: Piano Sonatas, w. Ts'ong (Meridian, rec.1990).


Doesn't this deserve a new thread devoted to it? And are you going to make available (at the end of your teasingly slow unveiling) a summary compilation list? I don't have any of your initial four in my collection. I'm already jealous.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Puccini*
_Tosca Highlights, Maria Callas_
Carlo Bergonzi
Tito Gobbi
Georges Pretre conducting









*
Final scene of Act II, from the production at Covent Garden, London, designed by Franco Zeffirelli and starring Maria Callas and Tito Gobbi.*


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> Joyce Yang - Wild Dreams. This is an excellent recital disc with pieces by Rachmaninov, Schumann, Bartok and others. Yang has tons of technique and does a great job voicing all the parts of these pieces. Her program all hangs together, too, with fine interpretations. Recommended.


What's that, Wet Dreams? Lemme get my glasses.


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan, thanks for your kind note. I wouldn't be so presumptuous to think that my* Top 100* deserves a dedicated thread, and most importantly, I want to re-listen to them. Therefore, this is the best spot.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): String Quartet No.6 in G Major

Lysell Quartet: Bernt Lysell and Per Sandklef, violins -- Thomas Sundkvist, viola -- Mikael Sjogren, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak and Martinu Piano Quintets-Lindsays and Peter Frankl


----------



## Haydn man

Vaneyes said:


> LancsMan, thanks for your kind note. I wouldn't be so presumptuous to think that my* Top 100* deserves a dedicated thread, and most importantly, I want to re-listen to them. Therefore, this is the best spot.:tiphat:


I'm with LancsMan this deserves to be a separate thread, it is a great idea and will generate discussion 
Likewise I am also keen to see the rest


----------



## Itullian

A desert islander for me.............


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*









Symphony No. 90 in C Major
Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major
Symphony No. 92 in G major, Oxford

Roy Goodman
The Hanover Band


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Sudbin has another coupling of Mozart's and Beethoven's C-minor concertos, also excellent. He wrote his own cadenzas which are very fine -- but may not suit everyone's tastes!


I have it and love it!


----------



## Itullian

TheProudSquire said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> View attachment 60768
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 90 in C Major
> Symphony No. 91 in E-flat major
> Symphony No. 92 in G major, Oxford
> 
> Roy Goodman
> The Hanover Band


Sure wish Goodman had finished them...........


----------



## aajj

Dawn Upshaw - pieces by de Falla, Ravel, Stravinsky, Earl Kim and others.


----------



## DaveS

While I realize that many thinks that he took a lot of liberties with various performances and arrangements, I enjoyed Stokowski's work in Fantasia, and many of his Bach orchestrations. Have seen others mention this CD set, and am particularly looking forward to the Sibelius 1st. At any rate, this just arrived today, and have listened to the Bach Brandenburg Concerto #5 (not too bad) along with Three Chorale Preludes (that Stoky did arrange and have his signature sound); presently listening to his DeFalla El Amor Brujo (Shirley Verret,ms). Coming up on the same disc: Wagner's Tristan (Acts I and II). Both CDs feature the Philadelphia Orchestra. The DeFalla/Wagner is from his return to Columbia in 1960; the Bach was recorded at the Broadwood Hotel in Philadelphia in February but not copyrighted until 1962.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stenhammar
String Quartet No. 3 in F Major, Op. 18
String Quartet No. 4 in A Minor, Op. 25*
Gotland Quartet[Caprice Records, 1986]

I shall be exploring more of Stenhammar when I have the opportunity - I rather like these two works.










*
Walton
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor*
Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1991]

This is another excellent account of the second Walton string quartet of 1945 (I listened to the Maggini quartet earlier in the week). The Britten quartet also recorded fine versions of Britten's complete works for string quartet, also for Collins Classics, at around the same time.


----------



## tdc

*Bartok* - String Quartets










I highly recommend this recording.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony - Bruckner's Fifth performed by Haitink/Bavarian Radio Symphony. No one would ever accuse me of being a Bruckner fan - I had never heard this piece before - but I kind of enjoyed it, especially the last movement which I thought was quite well done. I will return to this at a later date to get to know it better.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Rebecca Clarke (1886-1979)
Comodo et amabile for string quartet (1924)*
Flesch Quartet [Dutton Digital, 2004]

Restrained and melancholy, but wond'rously beautiful. From the 'Forgottrn String Quartets' website. Also a pupil of Charles Stanford Villiers, there is a resemblance in Clarke's work to some of Frank Bridge's more delicate string quartet writing.










*Paul Hindemith
Overture to the Flying Dutchman as Sight-read by a Bad Spa Orchestra at 7 in the Morning by the Well* (for string quintet)
Wiener Kammersymphonie Streichquintett

Slightly amusing Wagner parody


----------



## pmsummer

JOHN'S BOOK OF ALLEGED DANCES
GNARLY BUTTONS
*John Adams*
Kronos Quartet
London Sinfonietta
John Adams, conductor

Nonesuch


----------



## Balthazar

Tamara Wilson sings the title role in *Aïda* live from the Met.

Christian Tetzlaff plays *Bartók's Sonata for Solo Violin*. Fantastic.

SS: Franz Welser-Möst leads the London Phil in a live recording of *Bruckner's Symphony No. 5*.


----------



## SimonNZ

Michael Haydn's Requiem - Helmuth Rilling, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

On Spotify the following three pieces:
Max Bruch String Quartet #2







Shostakovich String Quartet #5







Stenhammar String Quartet #4








The following are my own CDs of
Rachmaninov Symphony #2 and The Isle of the Dead







Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7


----------



## pmsummer

*No Robert Plant songs were harmed in the recording of this CD.*










STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN
_A Musical Journey into Peace and Tranquility_
*J.S. Bach, Fauré, Messiaen, Poulenc, Stanford, Allegri, Mozart, Burgon, Schubert, di Lasso, Victoria, Purcell, Barber*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Richard Marlow, director

Conifer


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Big, bold, "old school" Bach. Not my personal favorite... but it carries... which makes it perfect listening while working in the painting studio.










Schumann piano concerto... in a brilliant live performance.










I'm really coming around toward loving Hilary Hahn (although Anne Sophie Mutter remains my first love on the violin :lol. Like Anne-Sophie, Hilary is an intelligent musician who has made a great effort in exploring a repertoire beyond the usual "warhorses": Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky... and her performances are wholly worthy of hearing.


----------



## Guest

This is quite an interesting collection of conservative Russian piano pieces. It uses four different pianists, but they all seem up to the considerable challenges presented to them. The sound is good, if not quite audiophile quality. The mics seem a bit farther away for two of the pieces that have an enormous dynamic range!


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Violin Concerto No.3 "Three portraits from the novel Doktor Faustus by Thomas Mann"

Torsten Janicke, violin, Christian Ehwald, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Okay, its stupid embarrassing question time:

can someone tell me what the instrument is that appears at exactly 21:36 in Henze's 10th Symphony here:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Pulled out my Solti box set for the Saturday Symphony. I love Solti's interpretation of most Bruckner symphonies. The Chicago Symphony Orchestra has its own distinctive sound and color. There is a "brightness" to the CSO that is lacking in other orchestras and that is used to good effect in the Bruckner symphonies. It's hard for me to evaluate the 9 symphonies and rate them as I really enjoy them all. Do I like the 5th more than others? When I'm listening to it I say yes but then I listen to 7 or 8 and I like them more. It's a struggle. Kind of like the music.


----------



## brotagonist

Itullian said:


>


At first glance, it looked like _a bomb_ on her head  No, she's not muhammad, she's much prettier


----------



## Kevin Pearson

brotagonist said:


> At first glance, it looked like _a bomb_ on her head  No, she's not muhammad, she's much prettier


I thought it was a Tiki Lounge music album!


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony" listening,* Bruckner*: Symphony 5, w. BBC SO/Horenstein (Prom 52, 1971). I can only imagine this being played in the victorious Seattle Seahawks lockerroom, as I type.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Tchaikovsky's Fifth Symphony, as performed by Eugene Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

​From my *Richter* box:
CD 27 *HAYDN *Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
*CHOPIN *Ballade No.3
*DEBUSSY* Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5


----------



## tdc

Haven't listened to Bruckner in a while, so I'm also giving number 5 a spin. I agree with Kevin this music is a bit of a struggle, but not without its unique insights. His unfinished 9th is my personal favorite, I remember liking 5 well enough last time I listened to it. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## brotagonist

Giving this one another listen:









Janáček Orchestral and Chamber works
Mackerras, Marriner, Atherton et al.

Janáček has been quite a big discovery for me of recent. I don't know if he'd make _my_ top 100 (at last count, I only had about 80 composers in my collection, so he likely would  ), but I find his later works (Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Mládí, Capriccio, Concertino) to be most appealing. The early Dvořákian Suite is remarkable! The Lachian Dances date from roughly this period, too, but Janáček reworked them and reorchestrated them in his late years, hence the tonal colours resemble his masterly late works.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## tdc

SimonNZ said:


> Okay, its stupid embarrassing question time:
> 
> can someone tell me what the instrument is that appears at exactly 21:36 in Henze's 10th Symphony here:


Not a dumb question - I'm also interested in the answer if anyone knows. I've been listening to some of the Henze pieces you've posted here recently on youtube and been quite impressed.


----------



## SimonNZ

starting on the radio:

Wagner's The Mastersingers of Nuremberg - James Levine, cond.

Eva................................... Annette Dasch
Magdalena........................ Karen Cargill
Walther............................ Johan Botha
David................................ Paul Appleby
Hans Sachs....................... Michael Volle
Pogner.............................. Hans-Peter König
Sixtus Beckmesser........... Johannes Martin

I see this Live From The Met simulcast will be screening at a theater here in March, so I'll provably just get a sense of if its worth going then listen to something else (rather than staying up until midnight tonight for its six hour conclusion)

did any one see the original simulcast of this?


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Okay, its stupid embarrassing question time:
> 
> can someone tell me what the instrument is that appears at exactly 21:36 in Henze's 10th Symphony here:


Maybe a wind machine?

Or?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ej1vbTlWAl4#t=62


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Back to Salomon Jadassohn and his wonderful 1st Symphony. This recording also includes the premiere of his Piano Concerto in one movement and this recording also includes the "lost" Piano Concerto of Paval Pabst. Every minute of this recording is worth listening to. Just great luscious and beautiful melodies.

Just as an aside this series of Music of 19th Century Jewish German Composers is a gem of a series. Every volume contains precious music.










Kevin


----------



## Mahlerian

SimonNZ said:


> Okay, its stupid embarrassing question time:
> 
> can someone tell me what the instrument is that appears at exactly 21:36 in Henze's 10th Symphony here:


Not embarrassing at all.

It's the flexatone, a relatively infrequently used percussion instrument.










Schoenberg used it in his Variations Op. 31 and Moses und Aron, and Shostakovich used it in The Nose. Those are just about the only examples I know, though, outside of its use for cartoon "ghost" noises.


----------



## SimonNZ

A dozen "likes", Mahlerian. Thank you very much.

How to Play the Flex-A-Tone

Yep, that's the sound.

playing now:










Obrecht's Missa Caput - Jeremy Summerly, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Magnificent perfection..............


----------



## Orfeo

*Antonín Dvořák*
Symphony no. IX in E minor "From the New World."
-The Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Joshua Weilerstein 
-->




What an impressive youngster on the podium. And the orchestra? What else is new with this great body of musicians.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bas

Cantata for this sunday, the first sunday after Epiphany, BWV 54 "Sie werden aus Saba allen kommen." I don't own a disc of this one (yet), so I'm listening via spotify to a La petite Bande / Sigiswald Kuijken rendition.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tennstedt just separates the men from the boys when it comes to his live London Philharmonic performance of the _Resurrection Symphony_.

A friend of mine heard this performance for the first time tonight and I just loved watching the look on his face as he was basking in the glorious solo singing and choral climaxes of the last movement.


----------



## Haydn man

Listened to this last evening after her performance of Elgar's Violin Concerto.
The Elgar was superb with sumptuous playing by both soloist and orchestra, this may well be my favourite version now.
Turning to the Brahms this too was enjoyable but to my wife and I it seemed to lack a little drive and passion. It didn't seem to have the same energy as Mutter/Karajan which remains our favourite


----------



## PeteW

dholling said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*
> Symphony no. IX in E minor "From the New World."
> -The Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Joshua Weilerstein
> -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an impressive youngster on the podium. And the orchestra? What else is new with this great body of musicians.
> Enjoy!!!


Thankyou, a favourite symphony for me; I shall certainly listen.


----------



## Orfeo

PeteW said:


> Thankyou, a favourite symphony for me; I shall certainly listen.


You're welcome.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Preludes & Fugues for organ
By Ton Koopman [organ], on Teldec









Johann Sebastian Bach - das wohltemperierte Clavier, Buch eins
By Glenn Gould [piano], on Sony


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor' (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor' (Amadeus Quartet).
> 
> View attachment 60798


Just wonderful stuff


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to Moeran Violin Concerto 
A very typical lyrical British piece with elements of Delius and Elgar in there.
Strong support as ever by that stalwart of British music Vernon Handley and the violin playing ain't too shabby either
Recommended


----------



## LancsMan

Code:




*Barber, Menotti, Harbison, Stravinsky: Orchestral songs and opera excerpts*Dawn Upshaw and the Orchestra of St. Luke's conducted by David Zinman on Nonesuch








Another new disc which arrived by post a couple of days ago. Part of my homework before I launch a 100 American Classical list. This is all music that can be considered American to some extent - all were composed in America.

Samuel Barber; Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - Obviously American - and previously a piece not represented in my CD collection.

Gian Carlo Menotti: extract from 'The Old Maid and the Thief' - written for an American audience in America by a composer musically trained in America but who I believe never revoked his Italian citizenship. American music????

John Harbison: Mirabai Songs A new American composer for me.

Igor Stravinsky: extract from 'The Rake's Progress'  Written in America and I think he had become an American citizen by the time he wrote it - but I still count Stravinsky as Russian rather than American. I love 'The Rake's Progress' - some people say Stravinsky wasn't a great melodist - but I find many sections of this opera impressively lyrical.

Any way Dawn Upshaw is excellent - particularly in the Barber.


----------



## Lord Lance

*The Rubinstein Collection: Volume 66*









Dvorak's Second Piano Quartet and Schumann's Piano Quintet


----------



## Pugg

​
Wagner: Das Rheingold.
Maestro Solti conducting this stunning recording:tiphat:


----------



## Sven Bjorg

This is delightful! I can imagine it being sung in Georgian London. The ending reminds me of a waxing candle in a dimly light warm room...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This recital, the second Callas recorded for EMI, was designed to show off her versatility, so we get one side of verismo, and one of coloratura, with Boito's _L'altra notte_ from *Mefistofele* bridging the gap. It caused quite a stir at the time. The coloratura side was of material more associated with singers like Galli-Curci and Pagliughi; the verismo items more likely to be the preserve of Ponselle and Muzio, or her contemporary, Tebaldi. There is no doubt that Tebaldi could not have attempted any of the coloratura items on the disc and the gauntlet was effectively laid down. The range too is phenomenal, and takes her up to a high E natural (in the *Vespr*i aria, and the _Bell Song_), a note unthinkable from a soprano who could bring the power she does to an aria like La mamma morta.

Of the operas represented, Callas had only sung *Mefistofele* and *I Vespri Siciliani* on stage at that time, though she would go on to sing Rosina in *Il Barbiere di Siviglia* (and make a very successful studio recording) and Maddalena in *Andrea Chenier*. But, as is her wont, even in isolation, Callas is able to enter fully into the character and sound world of each character that she is singing.

She starts with two of Adrianna's solos from *Adrianna Lecouvreur*, a role that would no doubt have suited her dramatic gifts down to the ground, though, truth to tell, the opera is pretty tawdry stuff. I have the recording with Scotto and Domingo, who make the very best case for it, but I still have little time for it. That said, Callas is brilliant at conveying Adrianna's humility in the first aria, her pain and sadness in the second. Her recording of_ La mamma morta_ is well known, and became quite a hit after it was featured in the Tom Hanks Oscar winning movie _Philadelphia_. Notable is the way Callas's tone colour matches that of the cello in the opening bars, and the way she carefully charts its mounting rapture. Some may prefer a richer, fuller sound. None have sung it with such intensity.

_Ebben ne ando lontana_ is full of aching loneliness, its climax solid as a rock, but the prize of this first side is without doubt the crepuscular beauty of Margherita's _L'altra notte_ from Boito's *Mefistofele*, a sort of mini mad scene, which Callas fills with a wealth of colour and imagination. One notes the blank, colourless tone at_ L'aura e fredda_, even more drained and hopeless on its repeat, the baleful sound of her voice on _E la mesta anima mia_; and does any other singer so accurately encompass those coloratura flights of fancy as her soul takes wing on _Vola, vola_? This is the stuff of genius.

The second side also has its attractions. Rosina's _Una voce poco fa_ is a mite slower than it was to become in the studio set, but Callas's ideas on the character are perfectly formed, and she already uses that explosive _Ma_ to underline Rosina's less than docile temperament. Her runs, scales and fioriture are as elastic as ever, but the little turns on the final _faro giocar_ have to be heard to be believed.

The *Dinorah *aria is a rather empty piece and I sometimes wonder why she even bothered with it. There are some magical echo effects and her singing is wonderfully fleet and accurate, but it's not a favourite of mine. I'm not a big fan of the _Bell Song_ either, to be honest. Callas lavishes possibly more attention on it than it's worth, but in so doing at least makes it a little more interesting than the birdlike warblings we usually get. The opening has a mesmeric , almost improvisational air about it, and the bell imitations are clear and true. I remember once playing this track at a friend's flat one warm summer evening, the window open, while a bird (I have no idea what it was) sang for all its worth on a branch just outside. It was as if the bird was singing in response. The high E she sings at its climax is clean as a whistle, but it does sound like the very extreme of her range.

To finish we have a blithely elegant _Merce dilette amiche_ from Verdi's *I Vespri Siciliani*. Notable here is the way she phrases into and caresses the line at _O caro sogno o dolce ebbrezza_. The top E rings out a little more truly here than it does in the Bell Song, bringing to a close a thoroughly rewarding and thrillingly contrasted recital.

Serafin and the Philharmonia give invaluable support. Yet another classic of the gramophone.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The recording that put the 20 year old Vengerov on the map. Stunning performances of both concertos that won him a Gramophone Award.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> For Saturday Symphony" listening,* Bruckner*: Symphony 5, w. BBC SO/Horenstein (Prom 52, 1971).


I listened to that last night while soaking in the tub. Needless to say, I came out quite wrinkled.


----------



## Albert7

Done with the Boulez disc which was marvelous but rather difficult listening.

Started to listen to my second cycle of Bartok piano concertos disc from this set:









Kocsis does an exceptional job with what he attacks on the piano . Legendary interpreter for sure.


----------



## Vasks

_Liking Liadov_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Making a belated listen to Bach's absolutely stunning Christmas Oratorio.


----------



## michaels

Aria exquisite!








Heart transfixed by her Carmen!


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (177o-1836): Wind Quintet in A Minor, Op.91, No.2

Das Reicha'sche Quintett: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Hans-Peter Westermann, oboe -- Guy van Waas, clarinet -- Wilhelm Bruins, horn -- Christian Beuse, bassoon


----------



## Lord Lance

*The Rubinstein Collection: Volume 61*









Mozart's Concertos for Piano and Orchestra; K. 453, K. 466, K. 467, K. 488, K. 491

1958-1960/RCA/Rubinstein/Krips-Wallenstein/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Audio


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Erwartung
Janis Martin, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## brotagonist

Instead of getting my CD player all mixed up (I still have one more listen of Steeleye Span and Janáček planned), I will take a little intermission and listen to a version I have never before heard:

Schoenberg Erwartung (Teil Eins, Teil Zwei, Teil Drei)

Anja Silja, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## starthrower

The oboe concerto on this CD is sublime!


----------



## Jeff W

*Sweating to the Classics*

Sunday is the only day I can get to the gym early...









Today's listening was Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 and No. 4. Janos Ferencsik led the Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra. Decent performance but slightly thin sound, IMO.


----------



## senza sordino

ASM plays Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E and she plays Gubaidulina in Tempus Praesens 







Alban Berg Quartet performs Mozart String Quartets 17&19 Hunt and Dissonance







Grieg Violin Sonatas


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Rhapsody in Blue. Popped onto my iTunes Radio. Always a fun favorite.


----------



## Albert7

Right now with my stepdad and Ben we are sharing a good listen to:









Fierce and lovely... before we leave for our foodie group lunch at Ho Mei BBQ.


----------



## Albert7

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Rhapsody in Blue. Popped onto my iTunes Radio. Always a fun favorite.


Wow, a fellow iTunes Radio user like me!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms Piano Concerto No 2 - Barenboim, Celibidache, 1991


----------



## Lord Lance

View attachment 60801


Dvorak's Second Piano Quartet and Schumann's Piano Quintet

Listening to the Second Piano Quartet


----------



## OlivierM

Quite "heavenly", if you ask me. Lend it an ear, if you have the chance.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: Two Portraits
Haydn: Symphony No. 82 in C
Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Kavakos (also violin soloist in Bartok)

Streaming from our classical station's website; this concert is from around last Thanksgiving.


----------



## starthrower

Vaughan Williams A London Symphony Boult EMI

I'm thinking of getting Boult's Complete EMI VW box. There's a ton of music on 13 CDs for under 30 dollars.
Also considering Slatkin's set on 6 CDs for a ridiculous low price of 8 dollars and change.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Trio No.13 in C Minor

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Right now with my stepdad and Ben we are sharing a good listen to:
> 
> View attachment 60818
> 
> 
> Fierce and lovely... before we leave for our foodie group lunch at Ho Mei BBQ.


I love that you expose your children to this at an early age.


----------



## brotagonist

One last go of the second disc. I was listening to it last night, thinking I would wind up the album, but I just had to hear Janáčekś Suite, Youth, Capriccio and Concertino again 









I am starting to load the player with the next batch. Stay tuned


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> Vaughan Williams A London Symphony Boult EMI
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Boult's Complete EMI VW box. There's a ton of music on 13 CDs for under 30 dollars.
> Also considering Slatkin's set on 6 CDs for a ridiculous low price of 8 dollars and change.


I think the Boult is a supreme bargain; and the Slatkin, weeeeelll, not so much.


----------



## starthrower

Marschallin Blair said:


> I think the Boult is a supreme bargain; and that Slatkin, weeeeelll, not so much.


I suppose I can pick up the Slatkin anytime for the better sound. But I'm gonna snap up the Boult collection while it's on sale. There is quite a bit of hiss on the London Symphony I'm listening to on my computer speakers, but the performance sounds beautiful.


----------



## pianississimo

This is tomorrow's playlist

JS Bach : Suite No. 2 , 3 & 6. Mstislav Rostropovich, recorded in 1975 in Edinburgh. BBC music magazine CD (bought for train reading and because I love Bach cello suites)
Mendelssohn	: Symphony #2 In B Flat, Op. 52, "Hymn Of Praise" Claudio Abbado: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	- because I'm trying out some more Mendelssohn.
Brahms : Sextet for Strings No. 1 in B Major, Op. 18:because it was on a CD I bought for another piece and I haven't heard it yet.
Rachmaninov	: Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Vitalij Berzon; Aleksandr Dmitriev: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra - because Rachmaninov!

For now I'm going to be listening to the concert I was at on Thursday on BBC iplayer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04wmxmt


----------



## pianississimo

Mahlerian said:


> Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Kavakos (also violin soloist in Bartok)


Love Kavakos as a soloist. Is he a good conductor?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sibelius' Karelia Suite
Malcolm Sargent & the Wiener Philharmoniker
*
The whole piece on Classic FM. For once, I catch a full work from the beginning.

I haven't really heard anything from Malcolm Sargent but I am enjoying this performance very much indeed.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this lovely set with my stepdad:


----------



## aajj

Mozart piano concerto 19 & 23
Perahia & English Chamber Orchestra









Also listened to some pieces from Berlioz's Les Troyens and enjoyed very much.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 2

*D. Scarlatti*: Piano Sonatas, w. Pogo (DG, rec.1991).

*Haydn/LvB*: PC 11, PC 2, w. Argerich/London Sinfonietta (EMI, rec.1983).

*Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 20, w. Mosaiques Qt. (Naive, rec.1990 - '92).

*Haydn*: Piano Trios 28 - 31, w. BAT (Philips, rec.1971).








View attachment 60829


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Tennstedt just separates the men from the boys when it comes to his live London Philharmonic performance of the _Resurrection Symphony_.


I couldn't agree more Marschallin. I adore this recording :angel:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> The oboe concerto on this CD is sublime!


Thatsa great CD...barely missing my Top 100.:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Bach , more Orchestral Suits performed beautifully by Hogwood and company. I was sad to hear of his passing last year.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> A dozen "likes", Mahlerian. Thank you very much.
> 
> How to Play the Flex-A-Tone
> 
> Yep, that's the sound.


I auditioned that also for this "task". I discarded it, because i couldn't hear the accompanying tapping sound on the recording.


----------



## Lord Lance

Karajan's interpretation of "Leonore 1, Op. 138" overture from the 1960s.


----------



## PeteW

pianississimo said:


> This is tomorrow's playlist
> 
> JS Bach : Suite No. 2 , 3 & 6. Mstislav Rostropovich, recorded in 1975 in Edinburgh. BBC music magazine CD (bought for train reading and because I love Bach cello suites)
> Mendelssohn	: Symphony #2 In B Flat, Op. 52, "Hymn Of Praise" Claudio Abbado: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	- because I'm trying out some more Mendelssohn.
> Brahms : Sextet for Strings No. 1 in B Major, Op. 18:because it was on a CD I bought for another piece and I haven't heard it yet.
> Rachmaninov	: Piano Concerto #3 In D Minor, Vitalij Berzon; Aleksandr Dmitriev: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra - because Rachmaninov!
> 
> For now I'm going to be listening to the concert I was at on Thursday on BBC iplayer
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04wmxmt


Thanks, I did listen on iPlayer - great concert.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six English and Six French Suites
Gustav Leonhardt harpsichord

The harpsichord choice for people in a hurry. No repeats in the English Suites. Only a charitable few in the French Suites. So almost half the music is missing.

Fine performances, otherwise.


----------



## LancsMan

*Henri Dutilleux: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier on Chandos








These symphonies, written at the start and end of the 1950's, are excellent (as far as my somewhat conservative ears are concerned). Symphony No. 1 starts with Passacaille which for a few moments reminded me of Benjamin Britten. Anyway these symphonies meet my expectations of what a symphony should be, full of rhythmic drive.

These are excellent performances and recorded well too.

These are the only works of Dutilleux I am familiar with. I need to remedy this!


----------



## Bas

Late Saturday symphony listening:

Anton Bruckner - Symphony 5
By the Municher Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache [dir.], on EMI


----------



## brotagonist

I just got a disappointing email from Amazon: I would be receiving a refund for the Dvořák Symphonies 6 & 7 album that I ordered from the Marketplace. No explanation was given. I don't know much about Dvořák, so I thought this album would just perfectly complete the Symphonies 5-9 series for me... and the reviews were great! Alas, I cannot afford to buy from other sellers: the cheapest is $36 plus mailing.









Otmar Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin

In the meantime, I have finally caught up on my 'older' selections and am now hearing this weekend's SS:









Bruckner Symphony 5
Abbado/Vienna

[I'm sort of watching (no sound) the Cowboys-Packers game. I have learned that football is best without sound, because of the constant commercial interruptions  I am both a Romo and Rodgers fan, so it's win-win for me, no matter who wins, but I sort of want Rodgers to win this one.]


----------



## Mahlerian

pianississimo said:


> Love Kavakos as a soloist. Is he a good conductor?


He appears pretty much every season at the BSO these days in this dual role. He seems fine to me, if not particularly spectacular.

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
Hilary Hahn, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Wolff
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D
Hilary Hahn, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, cond. Zinman


----------



## starthrower

Simple Symphony, Bridge Variations


----------



## opus55

*Luigi Cherubini*
String Quartet No. 2 in C Major
_Quartetto David_









*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf*
Sinfonia in A major
_Lisbon Metropolitan Orchestra | Álvaro Cassuto_


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I just got a disappointing email from Amazon: I would be receiving a refund for the Dvořák Symphonies 6 & 7 album that I ordered from the Marketplace. No explanation was given. I don't know much about Dvořák, so I thought this album would just perfectly complete the Symphonies 5-9 series for me... and the reviews were great! Alas, I cannot afford to buy from other sellers: the cheapest is $36 plus mailing.
> 
> View attachment 60836
> 
> 
> Otmar Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin....
> 
> [I'm sort of watching (no sound) the Cowboys-Packers game. I have learned that football is best without sound, because of the constant commercial interruptions  I am both a Romo and Rodgers fan, so it's win-win for me, no matter who wins, but I sort of want Rodgers to win this one.]


A Suitner Dvorak option may be to get the cycle in this (pictured) relatively inexpensive reissue located at Amazon Marketplace for under twenty dollars. Amen to muted football and CM.:tiphat:


----------



## omega

This afternoon:

*Berg*
_Violin Concerto_
Frank Peter Zimmerman | Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart | Gianluigi Gelmetti








*Nielsen*
_Violin Concerto_
Vilde Frang | Danish National Symphony Orchestra | Eivind Gullberg Jensen








_______________

This evening:

*Bruckner*
_Symphony n°5_
Wiener Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado








I was listening to it entirely for the first time; I must admit that it is definitely not my favourite Bruckner symphony. I found it quite heavy and overall not very elegant, though it has a beautiful Adagio. But maybe I simply do not understand it...


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battsita Viotti (1755-1824): Flute Quartet in C Minor, Op.22, No.2

Gian Luca Petrucci on flute with members of the Kodaly Quartet: Tamas Szabo, violin -- Janos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> I suppose I can pick up the Slatkin anytime for the better sound. But I'm gonna snap up the Boult collection while it's on sale. There is quite a bit of hiss on the London Symphony I'm listening to on my computer speakers, but the performance sounds beautiful.


I got you on the sound quality of the Boult, but I just don't think the Slatkin readings radiate romanticism-- at least not to me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

omega said:


> This afternoon:
> 
> *Berg*
> _Violin Concerto_
> Frank Peter Zimmerman | Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart | Gianluigi Gelmetti
> View attachment 60839
> 
> 
> *Nielsen*
> _Violin Concerto_
> Vilde Frang | Danish National Symphony Orchestra | Eivind Gullberg Jensen
> View attachment 60840
> 
> 
> _______________
> 
> This evening:
> 
> *Bruckner*
> _Symphony n°5_
> Wiener Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado
> View attachment 60841
> 
> 
> I was listening to it entirely for the first time; I must admit that it is definitely not my favourite Bruckner symphony. I found it quite heavy and overall not very elegant, though it has a beautiful Adagio. But maybe I simply do not understand it...


You're not alone. I love so much Bruckner, but for some reason the Fifth has always proven elusive to me. I love the very last couple of minutes to it-- but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mahlerian

omega said:


> I was listening to it entirely for the first time; I must admit that it is definitely not my favourite Bruckner symphony. I found it quite heavy and overall not very elegant, though it has a beautiful Adagio. But maybe I simply do not understand it...


"Elegant" is one of the last words I would associate with Bruckner in any circumstance, but I find the Fifth definitely one of my two favorite Bruckner symphonies (along with the Eighth) as one in which every movement is of a high standard. Some think the work is a bit rough and find it episodic, but I find that it builds momentum very well throughout; the finale's fugal sections and the last appearance of the chorale are breathtaking.


----------



## SimonNZ

Vincenzo Righini's Te Deum - Gerd Albrecht, cond


----------



## omega

Mahlerian said:


> "Elegant" is one of the last words I would associate with Bruckner in any circumstance, but I find the Fifth definitely one of my two favorite Bruckner symphonies (along with the Eighth) as one in which every movement is of a high standard. Some think the work is a bit rough and find it episodic, but I find that it builds momentum very well throughout; the finale's fugal sections and the last appearance of the chorale are breathtaking.


Yes, "elegant" is definitely not the appropriate word...


----------



## Bas

Preparation for this week's live performance of those, I'm thrilled:

Leos Janácek - String Quartets "Kreutzer Sonata", "Intimate letters"
By Melos Quartet, on Harmonia Mundi Gold


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> ...I find the Fifth definitely one of my two favorite Bruckner symphonies (along with the Eighth) as one in which every movement is of a high standard. Some think the work is a bit rough and find it episodic, but I find that it builds momentum very well throughout; the finale's fugal sections and the last appearance of the chorale are breathtaking.


I had read about Abbado's recording, so I was pretty excited to get it. I don't notice that much discussion of Abbado as a Bruckner conductor 







​
Yes, it's time to preview my new old recording  Amazon came through on Friday! Only $1 more with delivery than the Marketplace sellers. Welch ein Wunder!







​
Schoenberg Transfigured Night, Variationen für Orchester

This was one of my earliest classical recordings ever. I don't know why I waited so long to get it, but I suppose I thought I had enough versions of the music. What's one more?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

omega said:


> Yes, "elegant" is definitely not the appropriate word...


How about 'majestic' or 'noble'?


----------



## Sven Bjorg

Timeless and transcendental divinity.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love watching Tennstedt conduct "Siegfried's Funeral March."


----------



## LancsMan

*Walton: Troilus and Cressida* Opera North conducted by Richard Hickox on Chandos








This recording has won many plaudits, and it is very good. There are many typical Walton flourishes in the piece, but it seems so old fashioned in many ways, possibly deliberately so. It doesn't bear comparison with the Britten operas, but then opera was central to Britten's output, which is far from true in Walton's case.

So it's OK but I can't get too excited about it.


----------



## DavidA

Wagner Die Walkure Furtwangler / VPO


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I had read about Abbado's recording, so I was pretty excited to get it. I don't notice that much discussion of Abbado as a Bruckner conductor ....


Claudio's Bruckner 9 rec. is scintillating. Do try.


----------



## omega

brotagonist said:


> I had read about Abbado's recording, so I was pretty excited to get it. I don't notice that much discussion of Abbado as a Bruckner conductor


I would describe Abbado's Bruckner as "moderate". As usual, Abbado gives great interpretations, and I was not disappointed at all!
My favourites are his version of the Fourth (Wiener Philharmoniker) and of the First (Lucerne).


----------



## bejart

Schubert: Violin Sonatina in G Minor, D.408

Igor Ozim, violin -- Ilse von Alpenheim, piano


----------



## Lord Lance

Vaneyes said:


> Claudio's Bruckner 9 rec. is scintillating. Do try.


Which one? *Wiener Philharmoniker* or *Lucerne Festival Orchestra*?


----------



## Balthazar

The Tallis Scholars sing the *Missa Praeter Rerum Seriem* of *Cipriano de Rore *(1515-1565).

Murray Perahia plays piano works by *Bartók*: Piano Sonata (1926); Out of Doors; Suite, Op. 14; Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs, Op. 20.

Karajan leads Berlin in *Brahms's Symphony No. 1*.


----------



## Autocrat

Requiem of Reconciliation, Helmuth Rilling, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra and assorted choirs.

Prolog (Luciano Berio)
Introitus und Kyrie (Friedrich Cerha)
Dies Irae (Paul-Heinz Dittrich)
Judex ergo (Marek Kopelent)
Juste judex (John Harbison)
Confutatis (Arne Nordheim)
Interludium (Bernard Rands)
Offertorium (Marc-André Dalbavie)
Sanctus (Judith Weir)
Agnus Dei (Krzysztof Penderecki)
Communio I (Wolfgang Rihm)
Communio II (Alfred Schnittke, completed by Gennadi Rozhdestvensky)
Responsorium (Joji Yuasa)
Epilog (György Kurtág)


----------



## starthrower

Piano & violin concertos. The keyboard work is a technical dazzler, but far from the most profound or interesting work I've heard. The violin concerto is the superior work in my opinion. But Ida Haendel isn't as commanding a soloist on this 1977 recording as some of the more recent performers I've listened to including Janine Jansen and Frank Peter Zimmermann.


----------



## opus55

*Jean Philippe Rameau*
Pygmalion
_Mathias Vidal, tenor | Jennifer Lane, mezzo soprano
Rebecca Choate Beasley, soprano | Ava Pine, soprano
Concert Royal orchestra and chorus | James Richman_









*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Haydn lieder
_Arleen Augér | Walter Olbertz_


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.24 in A Major, Perger 15

Harold Farbermann leading the Bournemouth Sinfonietta


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round up of the day's listening:
*
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92*
Fitzwilliam Quartet [Decca, rec. 1974]










*Birtwistle
String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
9 Movements for String Quartet*
the Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2012]










*Gubaidalina
String Quartet No. 3
String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Reflections on the Theme B-A-C-H *
Stamic Quartet [Supraphon, 2012]










*Zhou Long - Song of the Ch'in
Chinary Ung - Spiral III
Gao Ping - Bright Light and Cloud Shadows
Toru Takemitsu - A Way a Lone
Tan Dun - Eight Colors *
New Zealand String Quartet [Naxos, 2012]


----------



## starthrower

Autocrat said:


> View attachment 60848
> 
> 
> Requiem of Reconciliation, Helmuth Rilling, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra and assorted choirs.
> 
> Prolog (Luciano Berio)
> Introitus und Kyrie (Friedrich Cerha)
> Dies Irae (Paul-Heinz Dittrich)
> Judex ergo (Marek Kopelent)
> Juste judex (John Harbison)
> Confutatis (Arne Nordheim)
> Interludium (Bernard Rands)
> Offertorium (Marc-André Dalbavie)
> Sanctus (Judith Weir)
> Agnus Dei (Krzysztof Penderecki)
> Communio I (Wolfgang Rihm)
> Communio II (Alfred Schnittke, completed by Gennadi Rozhdestvensky)
> Responsorium (Joji Yuasa)
> Epilog (György Kurtág)


This set sounds superb, judging by the samples. Thanks!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: *Jeux* - Cond. Pierre Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra

The history behind _Jeux_ is very interesting, with its chronological ties to Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_. Here's part of an article by the NYTimes' Anthony Tommasini, "Shocking or Subtle, Still Radical":



> On May 15, 1913, at the Théâtre des Champs-Élysées in Paris, just two weeks before the premiere of Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" provoked a riot among outraged audience members, the Ballets Russes presented the premiere of another daring ballet, also choreographed by Vaslav Nijinsky, also conducted by Pierre Monteux. It was Debussy's "Jeux," the composer's last work for orchestra, commissioned by the company director, Sergei Diaghilev. Though not well received, the ballet was much discussed in Parisian cultural circles, until, that is, it was eclipsed by the scandal of the "Rite of Spring" ("Le Sacre du Printemps").
> 
> ... Stravinsky and Debussy (who was 20 years older) were respectful colleagues. The year before the premiere of "The Rite" they played Part 1 of the piece in Stravinsky's two-piano arrangement for a group of friends. At the time Debussy was composing "Jeux." Stravinsky followed Debussy's work and learned from it. As Edward Lockspeiser wrote in his important book on Debussy, first published in 1936, some critics "see in the audacious harmony of 'Jeux' the origin of the polytonal passages of 'Le Sacre' ": moments where a theme is heard simultaneously in clashing keys. Lockspeiser went further, arguing that passages of "Jeux" also point "to the 12-note system of Schoenberg."...


Pierre Boulez says that Jeux's influential score signaled "_the arrival of a kind of musical form which, renewing itself from moment to moment, implies a similarly instantaneous mode of perception._"



> It says something about the relative radicalism of Debussy's "Jeux" and Stravinsky's "Rite" that musicians long ago mastered the challenges of the "Rite," which conservatory orchestras can play fairly comfortably today (the Manhattan School of Music Symphony performs it on Sept. 28), whereas "Jeux," a conductor's nightmare, is not played that often.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Which one? *Wiener Philharmoniker* or *Lucerne Festival Orchestra*?


*Wiener Philharmoniker.*


----------



## Haydn man

I shall end the day with symphony 100
This is a good set and would recommend it to those wanting a set of the London Symphonies


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith
Concerto For Violin And Orchestra*
Frank Peter Zimmermann, Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi [BIS, 2013]










*Bartok
Violin Concerto No. 1
Violin Concerto No. 2*
James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic, Noseda [Chandos, 2011]










*Ligeti - Concerto for Orchestra and Violin*
Saschko Gawriloff, Violin; Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1994]










Probably 3 of my 5 favourite violin concertos here (with Sibelius and Beethoven)


----------



## Joris

When Teresa starts singing there's always fresh tears


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A couple of months ago I struggled with Boulez' recording of Mahler's 3rd and I wasn't sure whether I just wasn't in the mood for the work that day, whether it was Mahler, or Boulez. Admittedly, I have never been fond of Boulez... with some exceptions: Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique and everything by Bartok, off the top of my head. I have absolutely no use for his Wagner and Strauss... and even less for his Debussy and Ravel. I did quite like his Mahler lieder... but then again that might be due to Von Otter and Quasthoff.

Anyway... I've given the 3rd another listen... this time by Tennstedt from the big box set I picked up a little while back... and this time I find myself quite enthralled. Reading up a bit on this recording I find a lot of even greater praise for Tennstedt's 1986 live recording of the 3rd which I must now add to my "wish list" as I have been more than impressed with the live recordings included in this set (Symphonies nos. 5, 6, 7)


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I'm gonna get that box from Presto Classical for 25 bucks!

NP:










Yeah! This is really hitting the spot. Great stuff!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Minor, Op.95

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Claus Adam, cello


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

albertfallickwang said:


> Wow, a fellow iTunes Radio user like me!


Yes. We are a rare breed of classical music aficionados who like random discoveries whilst using up our cell data.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

By the way, I make SO many discoveries on iTunes Radio. Today alone, I discovered Einaudi's Sarabande, the Hussite Overture, Vaughan Williams's Sea Symphony, Ades's Violin Concerto, and the lovely finale of Bruckner's Symphony No. 7.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Tomorrow's Planned Playlist:
Bruch's Violin Concerto No.1
Sibelius's Karelia Suite
For the millionth time, The Moldau
Something off my MONSTROUSLY long e-playlist


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 17 and 23 performed by Ingrid Fliter. Fliter is one of my favorite pianists for Chopin and this disc shows she is equally exceptional with Beethoven as well. This is not 'big' Beethoven but rather a thoughtful and lyrical approach which I respond to more deeply. Highly recommended.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wagner, _Die Meistersingers von Nurmberg_.

:trp::trp: My first full Wagner opera! :trp::trp:


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulonge, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in A Major, Op.5, No.2

Frantisek Preisler Jr. directing the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No 5 in D Major_
The London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult conducting


----------



## Avey

First heard this piece a few months back, per suggestion from a renown member here. Liked it. Thought the narrative was intriguing and worthy of commending.

Many listens later, I can justifiably say: an absolutely remarkable work. Profound. Infinitely profound.

Slightly ashamed at my noticing this so slowly.


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag of music today, plus my own rehearsal with my own orchestra. 
Schumann Violin and Piano Concerti. The violin concerto was not played for about 100 years. It's nothing special so maybe that's why, the piano concerto is far far more interesting to listen to.








My new disk of Benny Goodman playing
Bernstein Prelude, Fugue and Riffs, Aaron Copland Concerto for Clarinet, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Morton Gould Derivations for clarinet and band, Bartok Contrasts with Bartok at the piano!








Smetena SQ 1 and Janacek SQ 1&2








Corigliano Red violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody, Waxman version of Wagner's Tristan and Isolde and John Adams violin Concerto


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Cage- Thirteen Harmonies and Fifty-Eight

The latter piece is a vast soundscape of wind instruments. The former piece... well... hmm... you guys absolutely must hear it. It's essential listening. Simple, wondrous, enchanting, and expressive. Childlike true joy.

Mozart's G minor string quintet... Mozart is really shaking his fist at God here. Even the G major finale has shades of darkness in it... a very dark and troubling piece.

Tetuzi Akiyama and Toshimaru Nakamura- Semi-impressionism, Untitled 1 for koto and electronics (2009). I think the dialogue between the koto and electronic noise is really well done. This is a beautiful, meditative, and sharp work.


----------



## starthrower

nos. 1-4 before it's time for bed and the Monday blues.


----------



## samurai

Joseph Haydn--*Symphony No.80 in D Minor; Symphony No.81 in G Major; Symphony No.79 in F Major; Symphony No.91 in E-Flat Major and Symphony No.92 in G Major {"Oxford"}. *All five works are performed by the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra under Dennis Russell Davies.
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart-*-Symphony No.16 in C Major, K.128;* *Symphony No.17 in G Major, K.129; Symphony No.18 in F Major, K.130; Symphony No.19 in E-Flat Major, K.132; Symphony No.20 in D Major, K.133*;* Symphony No.34 in C Major, K.338;* *Symphony **No.35 in D Major, K.385 {"Haffner"} and Symphony No.36 in G Major, K.425 {"Linz"}.* All eight symphonies feature Sir Charles Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## opus55

*Domenico Scarlatti*
Sonates, Kk.121, 204a, 193
_Mathieu Dupouy_










*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in C minor
_Andreas Staier| Freiburger Barockorchester | Petra Mullejans _


----------



## aajj

Bartok piano music from Andor Foldes. Recorded 1955.

Mikrokosmos excerpts, Suite, Romanian Folk Dances, Sonata, Out of Doors, Sonatine & Allegro Barbaro.
Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow & Wow!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann*

_Symphony No 2 in C 
Genoveva Overture_

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer conducting


----------



## starthrower

aajj said:


> Bartok piano music from Andor Foldes. Recorded 1955.
> 
> Mikrokosmos excerpts, Suite, Romanian Folk Dances, Sonata, Out of Doors, Sonatine & Allegro Barbaro.
> Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow & Wow!
> 
> View attachment 60892


I listened to some of his Bartok on YouTube a while back, and I was thinking the same thing. A great pianist!


----------



## Weston

Eclectic grab bag this evening.
*
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61*
Edouard Van Remoortel / Orchestre National de L'opera de Monte-Carlo / and one of two credited violinists.










This is pretty amazing once I got used to the theremin-like vibrato technique of the violin. Saint-Saens was a great melodist as anyone who has seen the movie "Babe" can agree. I'm pretty sure if I played this at certain times of the year in the early evening, bats would have their sonar jammed. The soloist plays nearly up in the dog whistle range.

*Moeran: Symphony in G Minor*
Vernon Handley / Ulster Orchestra










I notice a lot more similarities to Vaughan Williams this time around. Or perhaps it just sounds very English -- except part of the first movement sounds weirdly jazzy. The Lento movement 2 is quite ebbing and flowing with fluttering flutes and I'd be nearly seasick if I were prone to that. As it is, I'm nicely caressed by roiling foamy waves of musical color. (It's amazing what effect music can have when one is nearly drifting off to sleep. That in between state makes me more receptive to vivid sensations.)

I'm pretty worn out from the previous piece, but I'm not through "liking" this thread yet, so I need a little nightcap.

*Klami: Lemminkainen's Adventures on the Island of Saari*
Jorma Panula / Turku Philharmonic Orchestra










It's kind of light for adventures but not without charm.


----------



## Pugg

Starting with Pierre Monteux

DISC 11:
*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Scheherazade: Symphonic Suite, Op. 35

DISC 12: 
*Beethoven *: Symphony no 4


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's String Quartet No.5 "In Memoriam Benjamin Britten" - Arditti Quartet










Martinu's Field Mass - Charles Mackerras, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'62 Klemperer/Philharmonia _Zauberflote_ with Dame Joan as the Queen of the Night.

Joannie was _born_ for this.










Florent Schmitt was definately listening to the choral ending of the last movement of Liszt's _Faust Symphony _when he composed his _Psalm 47_, I'll tell you that.










Sinopoli/Philharmonia _Pelleas und Melisande_


----------



## Lord Lance

*Bruno Walter's Mozart [NYPO and Columbia SO]*









His Mozart should be pleasurable hopefully.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I felt I needed a shot of adrenalin this morning and the final disc of this set (the overtures) neatly fits the bill. Fantastic performances from Davis as usual.


----------



## LancsMan

*Jack Quartet plays Ligeti, Pintscher, Cage and Xenakis* on Wigmore Live








I'm listening for the first time to the last of my recent purchases. This is a live recording of the Jack Quartet playing: -
- Gyorgy Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
- Matthias Pintscher: Study IV for Treatise on the Veil
- John Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts
- Iannis Xenakis: Tetras

Rather adventurous territory for a musical conservative like me. But I felt I should come face to face with my musical bogey-man (John Cage) who I have studiously avoided.

And the Ligeti should sugar the pill - I've always found him a more approachable member of the avante garde - plus his quartets have been voted into TurnaboutVox's 100+ String Quartets.

For a live concert performance there's no audience noise I can hear (other than applause) - quite critical in this recital as a lot of the music is very quiet.

As far as I can tell (not being an experienced listener in these pieces) the playing is very good.

Oh! I've survived the Cage without foaming at the mouth. It's not too bad after all - almost simplistic. Not what I was expecting.


----------



## Pugg

*Gounod : Romeo & Juliette .
*
Alagana / Gheoghiu/ Keenlyside / van Dam


----------



## csacks

Beethoven. The Complete Piano Trios. Beaux Arts Trio is playing. Amazing!!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major; No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths' (Amadeus Quartet).


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1669-1747): Oboe Concerto No.5 in B Flat

Camerata Bern with Heinz Holliger on oboe


----------



## MagneticGhost

My introduction to Gluck
Orfeo ed Euridice - Jacobs et al

This is magical. I'll be coming back for more.


----------



## Lord Lance

*The Rubinstein Collection: Volume 53*









Listening to Liszt's First Piano Concerto

Great performance of Schumann's Piano Concerto


----------



## George O

Du Crepuscule a l'Aurore

Albéric Magnard (1865-1914): Hymne à Vénus

Sylvain Dupuis (1856-1931): Macbeth

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): Tapiola

Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924): Nocturne Symphonique

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liege / Pierre Bartholomee

on Ricercar (Belgium), from 1985


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 3

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas, w. Xiao-Mei (Mirare, rec.2008).

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas w. Pogo (DG, rec.1991).

*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas, w. Ts'ong (Meridian, rec.2009).

*Mozart*: Piano Concerti 21 & 26, w. Casadesus/Cleveland/Columbia/Szell (Sony, rec.1961/2).


----------



## csacks

MagneticGhost said:


> My introduction to Gluck
> Orfeo ed Euridice - Jacobs et al
> 
> This is magical. I'll be coming back for more.


Gluck is one of those unreasonably forgotten.
Try his Don Juan. Is mind-blowing


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Wolf-Ferrari* birthday (1876).

View attachment 60912


Note: A steely sounding recording. Decent performances are not captured well in this acoustic. It's not the first time i've experienced this with the Dynamic label. They should take greater care with sound engineering.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*S. Barlow - Circus Overture (Cornman/CRI)
Bartok - Dance Suite (Ansermet/London)
Barber - Piano Concerto (Browning/Columbia)*


----------



## Guest

Felix Mendelssohn
The Complete String Symphonies
Concerto Köln

These are amazing, lively, and under-appreciated works. I'm not sure if there is another set of them by any other group to compare it to, but this one sounds excellent to me.


----------



## DavidA

beethoven Piano concerto 4 Serkin / Marlborough / Schneider


----------



## Lord Lance

*The Rubinstein Collection: Volume 72*









Brahms' Piano Trio No. 1 and 2

Fantastic performances by _the_ Master.


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Schmidt*
Oratorio "The Book of the Seven Seals."
-Stig Anderson (tenor), Rene Pape (bass), Christina Oelze (soprano), Cornelia Kallisch (contralto),
-Lothar Odinius (tenor), Alfred Reiter (bass), Friedemann Winklhofer (organ).
-The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Franz Welser-Most.

*Alexander von Zemlinsky*
Opera in two parts "The Dwarf."
-Soile Isokoski, Iride Martinez, Andrew Collins, Kuebler, Lascarro, Obata, et al.
-The Gurzanich-Orchestra Koln & Frankfurt Kantorei/James Conlon.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony in D minor "Die Nullte."
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.

*Richard Strauss*
Fantastic Variations on a Theme of Knightly Character "Don Quixote."
-Raphael Wallfisch, cello.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## csacks

Beethoven´s Piano Concerti. The great Claudio Arrau, Sir Colin Davis and Staatkapelle Dresden. This a interpretation full of personality and identity.


----------



## Tristan

*Beethoven* - String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat, Op. 130/133









I still have yet to listen to most of Beethoven's string quartets, but I've heard most of the late ones. #13 will probably always be my favorite of those.


----------



## papsrus

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Wolf-Ferrari* birthday (1876).
> 
> View attachment 60912
> 
> 
> Note: A steely sounding recording. Decent performances are not captured well in this acoustic. It's not the first time i've experienced this with the Dynamic label. They should take greater care with sound engineering.


Particularly for a label going by the name "Dynamic"

-----------

Arrived today:

Wilhelm Stenhammar -- String Quartets No. 3 & 4
The Gotland Quartet (Caprice)
Recorded 1981

Just giving it a first spin now; we are ricocheting around from the quite spirited and frenetic to the somewhat pensive at a dizzying rate. Good fun.

The cover shot is of Stenhammer (at the piano) with the Aulin Quartet in 1896.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wonderfully refurbished sound, solid reading.









Mackerras' first movement of Schubert's _Fifth_ is one of the sweetest and happiest and most delightful things in all of Schubert to my ears.

I mainline this at least once a week, being weak, and only capable of resisting everything except confectionary temptation.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to it all from the Master.
Thanks Maestro.


----------



## JACE

Now playing:








*Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven*

Disc 6: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein"; 23 "Appassionata"; 24; 26 "Les Adieux"

Astonishing.

A paradox: How does Serkin make this music sound so thought-through and considered while _simultaneously_ making it sound so improvisatory and surprising?


----------



## aajj

Berg's Violin Concerto & Chamber Concerto











Marschallin Blair said:


> '62 Klemperer/Philharmonia _Zauberflote_ with Dame Joan as the Queen of the Night.


That one must be hard to beat but i have this set in my collection.
Colin Davis/Staatskapelle Dresden, with Luciana Serra as Queen of the Night.


----------



## aajj

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> View attachment 60900
> 
> 
> His Mozart should be pleasurable hopefully.


I have a different CD issue but Walter's late Mozart symphonies are perfection for me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Zappa: Civilization Phaze III (Barking Pumpkin).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I felt I needed a shot of adrenalin this morning and the final disc of this set (the overtures) neatly fits the bill. Fantastic performances from Davis as usual.


I treasure Davis' operatic _oeuvre_ of Berlioz; and of course love his wonderfully vibrant treatment of the overtures as well-- but have you heard James Levine's BPO treatment of the Berlioz overtures?

His _Benvenutto Cellini Overture_ is, in my view, alone worth the trouble of the acquisition.


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg 1st and 4th symphonies performed by Rasilainen and the Radio Sinfonie Orch Frankfurt.

for the drive to and from work today-Haydn 99th and 100th symphonies-Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ETON CHOIRBOOK
_A Musical Treasuer from the Tudor Age_
*Huelgas Ensemble*
Paul Van Nevel, director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi - Sony

The booklet has this interesting advice:


> "Listeners are advised to partake of the contents of this CD in moderate doses. With their complex, melismatic style, these long works induce a degree of emotion that borders on a state of trance, so it is best to listen to no more than one a day."


----------



## JACE

Beethoven's Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 with Brendel, Haitink, and the LPO:










Next, I'm going to compare these with the Serkin/Ormandy/Philadelphia O recordings.


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Wolf-Ferrari* birthday (1876).
> 
> View attachment 60912
> 
> 
> Note: A steely sounding recording. Decent performances are not captured well in this acoustic. It's not the first time i've experienced this with the Dynamic label. They should take greater care with sound engineering.


I wonder if this is a CD matter. I love Dynamic's vinyl but have never heard their CDs.


----------



## SimonNZ

Joseph Martin Kraus' Cantata "La Primavera" - Werner Ehrhardt, cond.


----------



## Lord Lance

*The Rubinstein Collection: Volume 71*









Listening to RCA Records/Ormandy-Rubinstein/Philadelphia Orchestra/Brahms' Second Piano Concerto


----------



## omega

*Debussy*
_Images, Livres I et II_
_Children's Corner_
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli








________________

*Bruckner*
_Symphony n°1_
Claudio Abbado | Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## JACE

omega said:


> *Debussy*
> _Images, Livres I et II_
> _Children's Corner_
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
> View attachment 60942


For me, this recording is "desert island music"!


----------



## Albert7

Just finished the piano concertos disc for this wonderful box set:









I really like Kocsis' playing better than Anda's. Although Fricsay is the better conductor on the DG recording. Three more discs to go.


----------



## Albert7

Got a chance to transfer my iTunes of this wonderful disc through SonicStage to my Minidisc player which I booted up for the first time and it didn't sound bad. My Minidisc is nearly the quality of the lossless on my iPod touch and even has the slight edge over the iTunes Plus on the iPod Touch.

Still buggy the SonicStage is terribly programmed in its interface. Way worse than iTunes to load mp3/AAC's onto the Minidisc evidently.









This album is exceptionally and I am glad that I finished it after a whole month of just listening to the first track. Grimaud is flawless here and I think her Emperor Concerto is a benchmark for performances of this piece during the past 10 years.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I really liked the atmosphere and contour of John Cage's Bird Cage for tape and natural bird sounds (1972).

Mark Andre- Riss for ensemble (2014).

Brian Ferneyhough- String Quartet 5 (2006) is so far my favorite Ferneyhough quartet. Very multilayered, and yet light and sprightly.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Kassia: Byzantine hymns of the first female composer of the Occident" - VocaMe


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 93 in D Major; Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise' (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).


----------



## opus55

Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6
Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op.15


----------



## George O

side one:

Elliott Carter (1908-2012): Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello, and Harpsichord (1952)

Anabel Brieff, flute
Josef Marx, oboe
Lorin Bernsohn, cello
Robert Conant, harpsichord










side two:

Harold Shapero (1920-2013): String Quartet No. 1

Robert Koff, violin
Paul Bellam, violin
Walter Trampler, viola
Charles McCracken, cello

on Columbia (NYC), from 1960


----------



## pmsummer

AN ENGLISH FANCY
*William Byrd, Tobias Hume, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Christopher Simpson, Thomas Baltzar, Matthew Locke, Henry Purcell*
Trio Settecento

Cedille Records


----------



## KenOC

Wranitzky (or Vranicky): Symphony in C Minor, Op. 31, "Grand Characteristic Symphony for the Peace with the French Republic". A nice long name for a symphony! Matthias Bamert, London Mozart Players.


----------



## Haydn man

Had this on tonight whilst doing some work
It is a long time since I listened to this and had forgotten how enjoyable these pieces are. Not too taxing and perfect when working


----------



## Jeff W

*Sweating to Beethoven*

Today's workout music:









Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 'Eroica' and No. 8. Janos Ferencsik led the Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra. Again, decent performances but the horns seem to be a little weak to me or are buried in the mixing process.


----------



## papsrus

Josef Myslivecek -- Symphonies (Chandos)
London Mozart Players









This disc includes symphonies Nos. 1 through 6.

A friend / mentor of Mozart's, Myslivecek had quite a prodigious output, it seems, including something like 45 of these shorter, three-movement pre-classical symphonies, numerous concertos, string quartets, etc., and 26 operas, of which there is precious little on CD, it appears. His instrumental music, very much reminiscent of Mozart of course, seems to be somewhat more well-represented. Still, Myslivecek is new to me. I'll have to dig a bit deeper.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> I wonder if this is a CD matter. I love Dynamic's vinyl but have never heard their CDs.


I have no experience with their vinyl. Perhaps bejart could chime in...listening to far more Dynamic CDs than I. :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Liszt's Sonata in B minor as performed by Andrea Lucchesini.

It's included in this set:










*Best Liszt 50*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Balthazar

Arcadi Volodos plays piano works by *Federico Mompou*. Music to relax with after shoveling snow...

Esa-Pekka Salonen leads L.A. in *Bartók's Miraculous Mandarin*.

Paul Lewis plays *Beethoven's Piano Sonatas #5-7 (Opus 10)*. More to my taste than the Pollini recording I listened to the other day.


----------



## SimonNZ

Salieri's La Passione di Gesù Cristo - Christoph Spering, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Arvo Pärt: Tabula Rasa* - 1977

Two Movements
- Ludus
- Silentium


----------



## bejart

JC Bach (1735-1782): Sinfonia in D Major, Op.6, No.2

David Zinman conducting the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed this new release today. He won the 2013 Tchaikovsky Competition, so clearly he is a gifted player. The Liszt could use a bit more blood and thunder for my taste, but he plays it and all the pieces beautifully. DG should record all of their piano discs in Carnegie Hall: this has some of the best sound that I've heard from any of their piano recordings.










I hear him tomorrow (January 13th) with violinist Gidon Kremer--should make for some wonderful playing! It's an interesting pairing: a musician (presumably) nearing the end of his career and one who is just beginning.


----------



## Alfacharger

The cantata "Christus Apollo" by Jerry Goldsmith.


----------



## leroy

Kontrapunctus said:


> I enjoyed this new release today. He won the 2013 Tchaikovsky Competition, so clearly he is a gifted player. The Liszt could use a bit more blood and thunder for my taste, but he plays it and all the pieces beautifully. DG should record all of their piano discs in Carnegie Hall: this has some of the best sound that I've heard from any of their piano recordings.
> I hear him tomorrow (January 13th) with violinist Gidon Kremer--should make for some wonderful playing! It's an interesting pairing: a musician (presumably) nearing the end of his career and one who is just beginning.


I watched his recent Carnegie hall recital live on Medici TV, and I concur, the sound is really good there, aside from the frequent coughing which is inescapable. I'm going to go see him perform it in Boston in March, I thought his Beethoven was exceptional.


----------



## opus55

*Locatelli*
Concerti Grossi Op.1
_Freiburger Barockorchester | Gottfried von der Goltz_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Two more pieces from YouTube, then off to bed. 

*Schoenberg: Phantasy for Violin and Piano Accompaniment, Op. 47* (1949) - Glenn Gould and Yehudi Menuhin





 (video of Gould/Menuhin on stage playing)

---

*Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, Op. 46* (1947)






"a work for narrator, men's chorus, and orchestra written by the Austrian composer Arnold Schoenberg in 1947. The initial inspiration for the work was a suggestion from the Russian émigrée dancer Corinne Chochem for a work to pay tribute to the Holocaust victims of the German Third Reich. While the collaboration between Chochem and Schoenberg did not come to fruition, Schoenberg continued to develop the idea for such a work independently. He then received a letter from the Koussevitzky Music Foundation for a commission for an orchestral work. Schoenberg then decided to fulfill this commission with this tribute work. He wrote the work from 11 August 1947 to 23 August 1947."
- From Wikipedia article


----------



## brotagonist

I wasn't expecting the other shoe to drop... but it _did!_ Two weeks past the delivery estimate (normally orders show up about a week before the delivery estimate range, which would have been about a week before Christmas), Dvořák's Symphonies 6 & 7 (Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin) showed up.









And it turns out to be a new copy, too, even though it was advertised as a used one  But, I'm not listening to it for a day or more, since I have this on now and I expect to be with it for another day:









Mozart Violin Sonatas KV376, 377, 380, 454
Perlman, Barenboim


----------



## Janspe

Pianist *Thomas Hell*, a new discovery for me, performs the complete Ligeti études on a 2013 Wergo release.









These pieces are so awesome, and Hell plays them wonderfully - and it's great to have all 18 études on a single CD. I should really investigate Ligeti more, for I'm only familiar with these études and the concertos. But where to start?


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> He then received a letter from the Koussevitzky Music Foundation for a commission for an orchestral work. Schoenberg then decided to fulfill this commission with this tribute work. He wrote the work from 11 August 1947 to 23 August 1947.


The continuation isn't too great, though. After commissioning the work, the Boston Symphony turned down the premiere, and it ended up being given to a third-tier group. Mitopoulos (a great champion of Schoenberg and Mahler) gave a performance soon afterwards with the NYP, though.

Adams: City Noir, Saxophone Concerto*
* Timothy McAllister, St. Louis Symphony, cond. Robertson









Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor
Kyung Wha Chung, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Foster


----------



## brotagonist

Janspe said:


> View attachment 60971
> But where to start?


Just give 'em Hell


----------



## Guest

leroy said:


> I watched his recent Carnegie hall recital live on Medici TV, and I concur, the sound is really good there, aside from the frequent coughing which is inescapable. I'm going to go see him perform it in Boston in March, I thought his Beethoven was exceptional.


That's a different concert. On this one he plays Scriabin's Sonata No.2, the Liszt Sonata, and Chopin's Preludes.


----------



## Albert7

Watching this magnificent version of Mozart's classic:









A must watch despite it being sung in Swedish. Bergman is just the perfect filmmaker to capture Mozart's intellectual edge and symbolism.


----------



## KenOC

Bartok, Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion. Richter and Lobanov. I love this piece!


----------



## Weston

Janspe said:


> Pianist *Thomas Hell*, a new discovery for me, performs the complete Ligeti études on a 2013 Wergo release.
> 
> View attachment 60971
> 
> 
> These pieces are so awesome, and Hell plays them wonderfully - and it's great to have all 18 études on a single CD. I should really investigate Ligeti more, for I'm only familiar with these études and the concertos. But where to start?


Start with the "Requiem" and "Atmospheres." Maybe "Clocks and Clouds." Oh, and "Lontano" and "Lux Aeterna!" Those Etudes are indeed awesome though, the ones I've heard at least. I need to get a copy.


----------



## Weston

*Barber: Piano Concerto*
Marin Alsop / Royal Scottish National Orchestra / Stephen Prutsman, piano










I remember really enjoying this piece when I heard at work a couple of years ago. I think I even raved about it here. Now - just so so. I wonder why a piece can hit one in different ways at different times. I must have been distracted. I accidentally let the playlist continue on to the next file in line (below).

*Barber: Serenade for Strings, Op. 1*
Donald Barra / The San Diego Chamber Orchestra










Kind of sweet.

*
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*
Bramwell Tovey / Vancouver Symphony Orchestra / James Ehnes, violin










Goodness me! Almost every phrase of this is like the heroine rejoining the hero at the end of devastating hardship in a 1940s film. One must listen with a box of tissue on hand. The third movement is fiendish however!

By the way, Ehnes looks like some of the accountants I work with. Aren't you supposed to have weird hair or something to be a musician?


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Jean Gilles*
Patrick Mason, Anne Azema, Jean Nirouet, Frances Conover Fitch
Ensemble de Tambours Provencaux
Boston Camerata
Aix-en-Provence Festival Choir
Joel Cohen, director

Apex - Erato


----------



## aajj

Mozart's 'Dissonance' from the Heutling Quartet. The CD also contains the very good, lesser known, D Minor K173.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in A Major, KV 305

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Bruno Canino, piano


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Debussy, _Suite Bergemasque_.
_Claire de Lune_ is inescapable, so it's refreshing to hear the others.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Melismata that have to be heard to be believed. Callas' _Anna Bolena_ just floors me every time. I've never heard such technically-perfect, yet sublimely-expressed singing; that is to say: outside of her December 7, 1955 _Norma_.










Lehmann's got to be the sexiest Wagnerian soprano I've ever heard-- absolutely_ torrid_.

_Die Walkure_, Act I:

Siegmund: Laurtiz Melchior
Sieglinde: Lotte Lehmann
Hunding: Emanuel List
Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic, June 1935










Beethoven VI


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, Symphony 40.
My favourite Mozart symphony!


----------



## opus55

*Robert Schumann*
Kinderszenen, Op.15
_Christoph Eschenbach_










*Richard Strauss*
Arabella
_Lisa della Casa | Hilde Güden | Anton Dermota | George London
Wiener Philharmoniker | Sir Goerg Solti_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MoonlightSonata said:


> Mozart, Symphony 40.
> My favourite Mozart symphony!


Just one?

Is that even _possible_?


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No 3 in E flat major, op. 55 ("Eroica")_

The Stadium Concerts Symphony Orchestra of New York
Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## senza sordino

Saint Saëns violin concerto #3 and Wieniawski Violin Concerto #2







Strauss violin concerto and violin sonata 







Bartok Violin Concerto #2, Eotvos Seven and Ligeti Violin Concerto


----------



## senza sordino

sorry for the double post


----------



## Pugg

CD 1
1. Bach: Concerto for Violin & Orch. No. 2 in E Major, BWV 1042
2. Bach: Concerto for Oboe, Violin & Orch. in C minor, BWV 1060
3. Vivaldi: Concerto for Piccolo, Strings & Basso Continuo in C Major, RV. 443
4. Bach: Concerto for Piano & Orch. No. 1 in D minor, BWV 1052


----------



## SimonNZ

Messiaen's Des canyons aux étoiles - Myung-Whun Chung, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major (Takács Quartet).

On Youtube: 




Great performances, imo.

Ludwig van Beethoven - Sonata No. 5 in C minor (Vadim Chaimovich).

On Youtube: 




A very good, classical-style performance.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Takács Quartet).

On Youtube:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz : Symphony Fantastique.*
*Riccardo Muti *


----------



## csacks

Max Bruch´s Violin Concerto nº3. Richard Hickox and LSO conducted by Lydia Mordkovitz. Not as good as the first one, but good enough.


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in A Minor, Op.1, No.4

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## Jeff W

*Monday Monday*

Good morning TC! It is a cold and overcast morning here in Albany!









Last night's\this morning's listening started off with the Opus 74 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet played. Wonderful music.









Kept it to chamber music most of the night. Went to some of Brahms' chamber works for clarinet next. More specifically, the Clarinet Trio and the Clarinet Quintet. Karl Leister played the clarinet in both works. In the trio, he was joined by Christoph Eschenbach on the piano and Georg Donderer on the cello. In the quintet, Mr. Leister was joined by the Amadeus Quartet. I love the clarinet and these pieces.









The only large scale orchestral works I listened to were the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. James Ehnes played the solo violin while Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra. This album is an absolute favorite of mine that has gotten many plays on my iPod.









For the last of my classical listening, I went with Mendelssohn's Piano Sextet and the Octet. The players in the Sextet were: Dalia Ouziel on piano, Gil Sharon on violin, Ron Ephrat and Liisa Tamminen on violas, Alexander Hulshoff on cello and Jean Sassen on double bass. In the Octet, the Amati String Orchestra played. I don't think I've yet to find a piece by Mendelssohn that I don't enjoy!


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major (Takács Quartet).
> 
> On Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great performances, imo.
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven - Sonata No. 5 in C minor (Vadim Chaimovich).
> 
> On Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very good, classical-style performance.
> 
> F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Takács Quartet).
> 
> On Youtube:


I really like the performances of the Haydn quartets, I think the master would have approved


----------



## Bas

George Frederic Handel - Acis & Galathea
By Matthew Brook [bass], Susan Hamilton [soprano], Nicholas Mulroy [tenor], Thomass Hobbs [tenor], Nicholas Hurndall Smith [tenor], Dunedin Consort & Players, John Butt [dir.], on Linn Records


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : Lucia di Lammermoor.
Dame Joan Sutherland *


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Richard Goode Plays Brahms*
Eight Piano Pieces, Op. 76; Seven Fantasies, Op. 116; Four Piano Pieces, Op. 119


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sinfonia Antartica - fabulous performance which cries out for a fabulous recording, which it doesn't really get here, but the blistering power still comes through.


----------



## Orfeo

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony no. IV.
-Helmut Wittek, soprano.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra & The Tolz Boys' Choir/Leonard Bernstein.

*Leos Janacek*
Sinfonietta.
Taras Bulba.
Lachian Dances.
-The Czech State Philharmonic, Brno/Jose Serebrier.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Sinfonia Antartica - fabulous performance which cries out for a fabulous recording, which it doesn't really get here, but the blistering power still comes through.


Sir John's treatment of the "Landscape" movement is the most austerely and frighteningly-powerful thing I've heard in all of Vaughan-Williams. Absolutely_ tremendous _ reading.

There's a reason film score composer Bernard Herrmann adored Vaughan Williams.

. . . and some people say that the 'essence' of Vaughan Williams is the _Lark Ascending_ or cows grazing in pastures. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

RVW for me is high adventure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 4

*Mozart*: Clarinet, Oboe Concerti, w. Pay/Piguet/AAM/Hogwood (Decca, rec.1984).

*Mozart/Brahms*: Clarinet Quintets, w. De Peyer/Melos Ens. (EMI, rec.1964).

*Mozart*: String Quartets 18 & 19, w. Smetana Qt. (WMI, rec.1966).

*Mozart*: The Marriage of Figaro (Highlights), w. DOB/Bohm et al (DG, rec.1967).






















View attachment 61012


----------



## rrudolph

How is it that in 40 years of classical music listening (and playing) I never heard this before??

Dvorak: Stabat Mater Op. 58


----------



## Vasks

_LP_

*Knussen - Symphony #3 and Ophelia Dances, Book 1 (composer/Unicorn)*


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> Mozart's 'Dissonance' from the Heutling Quartet. The CD also contains the very good, lesser known, D Minor K173.
> 
> View attachment 60974


Another series commemorating *Mozart's* death at 200 years, was The Mozart Almanac, with works presented chronologically. Playing 1777 now. Piano Concerto 9, Piano Sonatas K. 309, 311, w. Schiff/CAM Salzburg/Vegh. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Exultant choruses in "_Per la ultima volta_"

















_Concerto Gregoriano_









Maazel's _Roman Festivals_ absolutely blows doors.


----------



## starthrower

I don't remember what prompted me to buy this set, as I had never heard of Janet Baker?
But this box includes everything from Monteverdi and Schutz, to Berlioz, Mahler, R Strauss
Schubert, Britten, Walton, Beethoven, Haydn, and Wagner. So I'll get familiar with many
works. The excerpts, at the least. I'm already knocked out by the first piece. Lamento d'
Arianna by Monteverdi.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> I don't remember what prompted me to buy this set, as I had never heard of Janet Baker?
> But this box includes everything from Monteverdi and Schutz, to Berlioz, Mahler, R Strauss
> Schubert, Britten, Walton, Beethoven, Haydn, and Wagner. So I'll get familiar with many
> works. The excerpts, at the least. I'm already knocked out by the first piece. Lamento d'
> Arianna by Monteverdi.


The EMI Dame Janet Baker box set is an exquisite Renaissance treasure.

I'm so glad you got this.

Her sixties and seventies singing is out of this world.

I absolutely love her Chausson with Previn on that.


----------



## JACE

More LvB:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7, 8 Pathétique, 13, 14 Moonlight / Solomon*


----------



## papsrus

Chopin -- "4 Ballads" (DG)
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## aajj

I needed some Bach this morning. Cello Suites 4 & 6, Rostropovich.











Vaneyes said:


> Another series commemorating *Mozart's* death at 200 years, was The Mozart Almanac, with works presented chronologically. *Playing 1777 now. Piano Concerto 9, Piano Sonatas K. 309, 311*, w. Schiff/CAM Salzburg/Vegh. :tiphat:


A very good year indeed, but of course the best is yet to come.


----------



## OlivierM

oh and someone said Bach's Suites ?









and just next,


----------



## brotagonist

Suggested by Morimur:

Corigliano Conjuror
Martin Grubinger(percussion)/Hague Residentie Orchestra/Santtu-Matias Rouvali


----------



## Lord Lance

*The Rubinstein Collection: Volume 18*









Early monoaural sound. Remastering does a good job on bringing out the details of the players. No muddy sound. Lot of white noise however.

Rubinstein plays Spanish works. Fascinating how beautiful these works are. Especially _Noches en los jardines de España_. Probably because of its combination [Piano & Orchestra] this work interests me more.

Note to self: Explore Spanish compositional music. ;=D


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Sonates pour piano et Fantasie, avec Gulda (rec.1978).


----------



## Albert7

Finished up disc 1 and nearly all of disc 2 for this Bartok box set:









Certainly these waltzes are nothing like J. Strauss! Sadly enough I also found out that disc 2 is scratched up and got some problems in encoding .

I plan to get the expanded box set on iTunes later on then.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The star of this 1965 live performance is without doubt Fritz Wunderlich, singing an Italian role _in Italian_ for once, and singing with an ardour and golden tone that would be the envy of his Latin colleagues. Wunderlich had a voice of exquisite beauty, which he used with taste and elegance, but also red-hot passion when required. Prey overdoes the tears in the voice in his aria. I prefer Germont to be less emotional. Maybe he was trying to hard to make up for the fact he is not Italian.

Stratas was only 27 at the time of this performance and this was her first attempt at the role of Violetta. She is overtaxed by _Sempre libera_ (and transposes it down a semi-tone), and there are times when one feels the role is still a bit beyond her, but there is much that is very affecting. Of course Stratas was also an excellent actress and no doubt one misses her physical presence.

It's a live broadcast and the sound comes and goes, but it's worth it just for Wunderlich, who is now my favourite Alfredo. What a tragedy he died so young (the year after this performance).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

starthrower said:


> I don't remember what prompted me to buy this set, as I had never heard of Janet Baker?
> But this box includes everything from Monteverdi and Schutz, to Berlioz, Mahler, R Strauss
> Schubert, Britten, Walton, Beethoven, Haydn, and Wagner. So I'll get familiar with many
> works. The excerpts, at the least. I'm already knocked out by the first piece. Lamento d'
> Arianna by Monteverdi.


Don't miss the wonderful Mahler song cycles with Barbirolli. Her _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ is the best I've ever heard. The Berlioz items are also absolute classics.


----------



## PeteW

This morning on BBC Radio 3: Ravel Piano Concerto Adagio (Marta Argerich) - v good way to start the day over coffee. 
Wanted to tell you at the time, but website seemed to be down. 
Worth revisiting on iPlayer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Don't miss the wonderful Mahler song cycles with Barbirolli. Her _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ is the best I've ever heard. The Berlioz items are also absolute classics.


Oh _God_ yes! How can I be so remiss?!

Well, I'll make up for it:

The ultimate Dame Janet _sine qua non_ (at least for me), her "_Der Abschied_" from the live Kubelik _Das Lied von der Erde_:









-- Just pick yourself off the floor before leaving the_ salon_.


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: The Apostles
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Boult


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my Hindemith listening with the second of three short works which could be considered his 'Expressionist Il Trittico'.

This is Das Nusch-Nuschi (1920), an occasionally grotesque tale of shenanigans in the ancient Burmese court including a cuckolded emperor, a sex-mad courtier, punishment by castration and the eponymous mythological creature (which, incidentally, doesn't actually seem to say or do anything). I can't really tell you much more about this hour-long work other than that as the sleeve notes do not include a synopsis and the libretto is in German only. However, the music, which is probably about as close as Hindemith got to burlesque, is interesting enough to make this lack of background info tolerable.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A _Daphne_ with some gorgeous contours, I only wish Chung had a better orchestra at his disposal.









Oramo's _Pohjola's Daughter _is the most exciting one I've ever come across. Mysterious, atmospheric, and exuberant in the best of ways.









The early-fifties, monaural Karajan/Philharmonia Mozart _Symphony No. 29_ has the most _gorgeously-blended _strings.


----------



## opus55

*Penderecki*
Violin Concertos Nos.1 and 2
_Konstanty Kulka | Chee-Yun
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra | Antoni Wit_










And I ate a polish sausage with sauerkraut for lunch. Best violin concerto I listened to this year so far.


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Hilary Hahn, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, cond. Marriner


----------



## rrudolph

Shostakovich: Moskva, Cheryomushki Op. 105








Shosty said he was embarassed by this, but I really enjoy it...perhaps that identifies me as a tasteless lout. I'm OK with that.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Grand Symphony for Orchestra, Piano and Chorus [Officially: Piano Concerto in C]*

Adventure awaits:









A *MASTERPIECE *OF THE HIGHEST ORDER.

Busoni has created a concerto of no [as far as I know] parallels.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Sonatas, German Dances, w. Uchida (rec.2001).


----------



## Ingélou

Th. Morley - Dances for Broken Consort, from the First Booke of Consort Lesson (1599) - The Consort of Early Music directed by David Munrow. Beautiful :angel:, and when I think of David Munrow, Lachrimae indeed...


----------



## aajj

Haven't pulled this one out in ages. Had a sudden urge for Rhapsody in Blue.











Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61032
> 
> A _Daphne_ with some gorgeous contours, I only wish Chung had a better orchestra at his disposal.QUOTE]
> 
> Have you heard this one? Holds up very well. Munch/Boston.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Marschallin Blair

> aajj: Have you heard this one? Holds up very well. Munch/Boston.
> 
> View attachment 61039


Of course! _;D_

How couldn't I?

I agree: lovely.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The only problem here is that just as I can't listen to the William Tell Overture without thinking "Hi Ho Silver!" I can't listen to Pagliacci without thinking of Spike Jones' "When we listen to Pal-Yat-Chee we get itchy an' scratchy..." which I haven't heard in years. :lol:


----------



## George O

Charles-Valentin Alkan (1813-1888): Concerto for Solo Piano

John Ogdon, piano

on RCA (NYC), from 1972

5 stars


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev - Classical Symphony.
I plan to listen to more Prokofiev then I have been doing recently. This symphony was wonderful, so I look forward to more.


----------



## Haydn man

Mahlerian said:


> Brahms: Violin Concerto in D
> Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
> Hilary Hahn, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, cond. Marriner


I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the Brahms. My wife and I thought it was a little slow and too controlled to be ideal


----------



## csacks

Listening to Jean Martinon et L´Orchestre National De L´O.R.T.F. avec John Leach playing Debussy´s complete Orchestral works. At this very moment: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra. I must confess that finally I ended enjoying Debussy´s music. It was not "first sight love", but like almost everything, it required some effort.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov 5th symphony and 'The Seasons'-Serebrier and the RSNO


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61032
> 
> 
> A _Daphne_ with some gorgeous contours, I only wish Chung had a better orchestra at his disposal.[/I]


I kind of see what you mean re. Chung's Daphnis. His phrasings are beautiful and at times, revealing. But the orchestra, though very good is missing something (perhaps that power Boulez was able to elicit from the Berlin PO).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: String Quintet in C
The Melos Quartet & Mstislav Rostropovich*​


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up:

*Robert Simpson
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra*
Raphael Wallfisch; William Boughton, BBC NO of Wales [Lyrita, 2014]










*Tippett - Fantasia concertante on a theme of Corelli *
Yehudi Menuhin, Bath Festival Orchestra, Tippett [EMI, 1960]










*
Robert Simpson
Symphony No. 3 *
LSO, Horenstein

*Quintet for clarinet & strings*
Bernard Walton, clarinet, Aeolian String quartet
[NMC, 2006]










*Gloria Coates
String Quartet No. 9
Sonata for Violin Solo *
Kreuzer Quartet; Peter Sheppard Skaerved (Violin) [Naxos, 2012]










*Haydn - String Quartet in C, Op. 74/1*
Takács Quartet [Hyperion, 2011]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> I really like the performances of the Haydn quartets, I think the master would have approved


Indeed, he would have. I'm definitely thinking of getting this set - the Amadeus Quartet set which I own is quite good in its own right, but I think the Takács take the cake with some of their slow movements in this set - they play with more emotion and the timbre of the instruments shines through a bit better, imo. The Takács interpretations also flow better than the Amadeus ones - maybe since they play more as an ensemble - I sometimes have the impression that the 1st violin in the Amadeus Quartet is a bit dominant. I've recently ordered the Eder Quartet versions of Op. 76 Nos. 2-4, sounded very good from the samples. Don't know if I'll keep it in the end, since I usually prefer having one version of a work.

There are some videos of a member of the Takács Quartet giving Haydn master classes - the ensemble played and he made an interesting and pretty Haydensque comment - 'I like it! There was nothing in it that was done without thought.' A good way of putting it .


----------



## SimonNZ

Spohr's The Last Judgement - Bruno Weil, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Choruses and all cuts 'Elisabeth.' _;D_


----------



## Autocrat

Martinu Field Mass & Violin Concerto









Duruflé, Requiem, 1961 version .


----------



## Lord Lance

*Mozart's Symphony No. 39, 40 and 41 - Bruno Walter and New York Philharmonic*

Almost bearable sound. Energetic performances.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana, Op. 16 (Alexandre Rabinovitch).









Fans of Schumann and Garrick Ohlsson-esque piano playing will not be dissapointed . Rabinovitch is very good, imo.

My impressions of the Kreisleriana: I really like this work! It sometimes reminds me of Schubert, sometimes of Beethoven, sometimes of Haydn, at times of Bach and at others of Chopin. It seems Schumann was very adept at blending his varied artistic influences.

The work comes across as a more 'deep' one than other sets of character pieces I've heard from Schumann. It has a very modern and experimental edge. The main sentiment that is communicated is one of reminiscence, imo. The intricacy of the work's construction and the often analytical scale progressions remind me of Haydn - Schumann often takes small fragments and makes very interesting things out of them, much like Haydn. He can also be very logical in the way he makes his pieces progress, and is interested in creating dynamic contrasts - another point where I see strong parallels to Haydn's compositional style. It's interesting how a full-blown Romantic like Schumann, to me, comes across as in many cases a very rational, and less emotional, composer. Still, the lyrical aspects of the work are of course there and great as well. This is a very intriguing work that has a similar effect on me as do Haydn quartets. It's thoughtful and 'focussed on itself' as an art piece.


----------



## KenOC

Robert Simpson, Clarinet Quintet. Delmé Quartet with Thea King, clarinet. Inspired by TurnaboutVox.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## papsrus

Beethoven Symphony No. 6 in F Op. 68 "Pastoral"
Solti, CSO (Decca)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.










And still sharing the stage (2013).


----------



## Guest

Norgard
Symphony no 3


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams"
Igor Markevitch & the London Symphony Orchestra*​








A very underrated piece :angel:


----------



## Autocrat

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still sharing the stage (2013).


Thirty years on, same hairdos.


----------



## Vronsky

*Tōru Takemitsu: Nostalghia*


----------



## Balthazar

JoAnn Falletta leads Buffalo in early works of *Bartók* -- Kossuth (1903); Suite #1, Op. 3 (1905); Two Portraits, Op. 5 (1907/8). The influence of Strauss is strong in these.

Benjamin Grosvenor plays *Valsas Poeticos* by *Granados*.

Gardiner leads the LSO in *Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress* with Ian Bostridge, Deborah York, and Bryn Terfel as a great Nick Shadow.





















And I gave another listen to the Bartók solo piano works from yesterday.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2 (Mehta, Wiener Philharmoniker)*

Listening to Mahler again after a good while, it feels good. Absence made the heart grow fonder. 

This first movement always blows me away (though, not quite as much as the Finale). I love in the 1st mvt, how those couple of unimaginably sublime melodies are interspersed effortlessly throughout, in the middle of all that heavy "maestoso" stuff.


----------



## Haydn man

Wonderful playing by Mutter, her performance of Bartok has been mentioned on the Composer of the month thread, and I can see why


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn man said:


> I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the Brahms. My wife and I thought it was a little slow and too controlled to be ideal


There was perhaps a bit of stiffness in the phrasing, and it's not a very extroverted performance, to be sure, but I do love Hahn's tone.


----------



## Morimur

*An Anthology of South Indian Classical Music (4 CD)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> *Mozart*: Sonates pour piano et Fantasie, avec Gulda (rec.1978).


This looks interesting; I might have to find a copy.

Gulda's an interesting pianist. I've never heard his Mozart. Most of the recordings I have of Gulda's playing is Beethoven Sonati, which I think he sometimes plays too fast, giving the impression that he's rushing a bit. But when it comes to technical precision, I don't think he has an equal.


----------



## Jeff W

*Sweating to Beethoven*

Back from the gym!









Today's listening was Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral' and No. 2. Janos Ferencsik led the Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Bruce

MoonlightSonata said:


> Prokofiev - Classical Symphony.
> I plan to listen to more Prokofiev then I have been doing recently. This symphony was wonderful, so I look forward to more.


I find Prokofiev's symphonies to be less than his best work, with the exception of his 1st and 5th, though I'm sure there are many who would disagree. He really shines, though, in his concerti, especially for piano and orchestra. I'd be interested to know your reaction to his work.


----------



## Bruce

A day full of music:

Lutoslawski - String Quartet









Kirchner - Piano Concerto









Novak - Eternal Longing, Op. 33









Nielsen - Symphony No. 5









I have an odd history with this symphony. Way back when I was in high school, I borrowed a record from someone (the Horenstein recording) and recorded it to tape. But I recorded the second side of the record first. Whenever I hear it now, it just sounds wrong. The tape is long gone, and I now have this recording by Chung and the Gothenberg SO, which I find on the same level as Horenstein's. But, backwards or forwards, it's a great symphony.

And finally, Mozart's String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K.421









Which I hope finds a spot on the top 150 string quartets.


----------



## Vaneyes

*WAM*: K. 466, w. Munich PO/Gulda (live rec.1986).


----------



## papsrus

Bruckner -- Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Karl Bohm, Vienna Philharmonic, recorded 1970 
... from the Decca Vienna Philharmonic: Orchestral Edition box set


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> This looks interesting; I might have to find a copy.
> 
> Gulda's an interesting pianist. I've never heard his Mozart. Most of the recordings I have of Gulda's playing is Beethoven Sonati, which *I think he sometimes plays too fast, giving the impression that he's rushing a bit.* But when it comes to technical precision, I don't think he has an equal.


Now c'mon, don' diss the boogie-woogie.


----------



## Itullian

Exquisite......


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vivaldi - _Agitata da due venti _from _Griselda_
I read about this in a book and couldn't resist listening. 
It is _amazing_! I can't believe anyone could have such an agile voice...


----------



## Albert7

Started to listen to Abbado's version of the Mahler 3rd on this box set:









Quite wonderful performance in fact. Abbado gets it I really do think... so much that I got interrupted and I will restart again from the beginning tomorrow to focus on it.


----------



## JACE

On the way home from work:








*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Pathétique / Ormandy, Philadelphia O*

Now:








*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 / Serkin, Ormandy, Philadelphia O*


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bruckner *
_Symphony No 7 in E Major (Original Version)_

Symphony Orchestra of the Southwest German Radio, Baden-Baden
Hans Rosbaud conducting


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENGLISH ORPHEUS
_A Series of English Discoveries, 1600-1800_
*Various Composers, Various Performers*

Hyperion


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, La Stravaganza*

Fabio Biondi


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stravinsky- Movements for Piano and Orchestra, Variations, and Requiem Canticles

Masami Akita and Russell Haswell- Unlock the Mysteries of the Sun for electronics (2002). A very aggressive work. Consumes you completely.

Yigit Kolat- Echoes of Tinder for ensemble and electronics (2013). A somber piece. Highly recommended.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1737-1781): Sinfonia in G Major

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Richter (1709-1789): String Quartet in A Major, Op.5, No.3

Rincontro: Pablo Valenti and Amandine Beyer, violins -- Patrica Gagnon, viola -- Petr Skalka, cello


----------



## Cosmos

After a day full of Prokofiev, [Lieutenant Kije Suite, Symphonies 7 and 2 (Seiji Ozawa and the Berlin Philharmonic)], I'm unwinding with:

Nicolaus Kraft's Cello Concerto in a minor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS6X8oWNjh0#t=68
Hadn't heard of this guy before, this concerto is pretty sweet

Mendelssohn's String Symphony 7 in d minor
- Lev Markiz and the Amsterdam Sinfonietta


----------



## KenOC

Spohr, Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Julian Bliss clarinet, ASMTF, Kenneth Sillito cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* : piano concertos 24 and 25
*Géza Anda
*


----------



## KenOC

Ah, more Spohr, he's no bore! His Octet Op. 32, Vienna Octet.


----------



## SimonNZ

Vainberg's String Quartet No.17 - Gothenburg Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Brahms chamber music tonight,
from this wonderful set.


----------



## SimonNZ

Leonardo Balada's Dionisio: In Memoriam - José Gutiérrez Solana, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

albertfallickwang said:


> Started to listen to Abbado's version of the Mahler 3rd on this box set:
> 
> View attachment 61066
> 
> 
> Quite wonderful performance in fact. Abbado gets it I really do think... so much that I got interrupted and I will restart again from the beginning tomorrow to focus on it.


Albert, what do you think of this set?
Would you recommend it?


----------



## Badinerie

PeteW said:


> This morning on BBC Radio 3: Ravel Piano Concerto Adagio (Marta Argerich) - v good way to start the day over coffee.
> Wanted to tell you at the time, but website seemed to be down.
> Worth revisiting on iPlayer.


Loved that! Most mornings im up at 6:30 and the first thing I do is turn on my tuner which is always at Radio 3. This morning is especially wonderful, music included was,

Fritz Kreisler
Praeludium and Allegro
Performer: Henryk Szeryng. Performer: Charles Reiner.
MERCURY LIVING PRESENCE.

Nicolò Paganini
24 Caprices for violin solo (Op.1), no.24 in A minor; Theme and variations
Performer: Julia Fischer.
PAGANINI, 24 CAPRICES: JULIA FISCHER. DECCA. 24

Heitor Villa-Lobos
Bachiana brasileira no. 5 vers. for soprano & cellos, 1st mvt; Aria (Cantilena)
Conductor: Michael Tilson Thomas. Singer: Renée Fleming. Ensemble: New World Symphony.
VILLA-LOBOS: BACHIANAS BRASILEIRAS: MICHAEL TILSON THOMAS. RCA. 5.

Cesar Cui
6 miniatures for piano, no.6; Little romance & 3 waltzes for piano, no.2; waltz
Performer: Christopher Headington.
RUSSIAN TRINKETS, MINITURES FOR THE PIANO: CHRISTOPHER HEADINGTON. KINGDOM.

Franz Peter Schubert
Winterreise - song-cycle (D.911), no.24; Der Leiermann
Performer: Paul Lewis. Singer: Mark Padmore.
SCHUBERT WINTERREISE: MARK PADMORE - PAUL LEWIS. HARMONIA MUNDI. 24.

All free! Outstanding program.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach : The tales of Hoffmann.*
*Beverly Sills*/ Norman Treigle / Stuart Burrows.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 this morning. The Wasps overture, Fantasia on Greensleeves, Dives and Lazarus and Elgar's Introduction and Allegro, Serenade and Cockaigne Overture.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphonies 1-3
Rudolf Barshai & the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln*​








My order of Brilliant Classics' Shostakovich Edition arrived this morning, so I am starting with Disc 1 which is home to Symphonies 1 - 3.

So far, Symphony No. 1 is excellent both in performance and and recording quality. Rich and atmospheric, especially through my Sennheiser HD598 headphones which is where I seem to do most of my listening these days.


----------



## SimonNZ

1AM and I'm currently listening to my a-hole neighbors. I really don't understand how people can be such uncaring pigs.

Speaking as someone who's playing music near constantly, I'm very careful about sound leakage.

putting some Messiaen on the headphones:


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Arias and cantatas

*Ian Bostridge *


----------



## csacks

Again listening to Beethoven´s trios, played by Trio Beaux Arts. At this very moment, Piano trio nº 6, with his mind blowing finale.
I had records by Beaux Arts about Schubert´s trios and they are, by far, my favorites. This is a set of 5 discs and I find them impeccable.


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Flute Sonata in E Minor, HWV 375

Lisa Beznosiuk, flute -- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Walton's _First Symphony_, Edward Gardiner, BBC Symphony Orchestra

I had higher hopes for this new recording. Gardiner paces the epic first movement like the famed Previn/LSO performance on RCA from 1966; however, very much 'unlike' Previn, Gardiner doesn't have those thunderbolting accents and punchy climaxes.

The recording quality of the cd is excellent, but the Previn still far and away has pride of place with me for the unrivaled drama he brings to the score. In fact, for my money, Previn's Walton's _First_ is the greatest thing he ever did.

The original cd looked like this:









The new-and-vastly improved sound of the Japanese import remaster (with the tacky cover, shown below) is just tremendous in every way. The performance, as mentioned, is all around incandescent and the clarity of the refurbishment is a wonder.

It can be acquired for a pittance as well: 11.97 USD, Amazon.com.


----------



## George O

Charles-Valentin Alkan (1813-1888): 
Sonate de Concert, op 47
for violoncello and piano

Yehuda Hanani, cello
Edward Auer, piano

on Finnadar (NYC), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## SeptimalTritone

First time hearing Bernhard Lang, this made quite an impression on me. TablesAreTurned for turntablist and amplified ensemble (2010) is both restrained and thoughtful, yet stormy and disturbed. Buzzing with tension.

Feldman- Patterns in a Chromatic Field. Feldman is so good it's borderline ridiculous.

Mozart- Piano Concerto 24. You know... I bet that listening to Mozart's C minor piano concerto as a 18th century audience member must have been like hearing Bernhard Lang now. Both are "restrained and thoughtful, yet stormy and disturbed".

Jonathan Harvey- String Quartet 4 with live electronics (2004).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths'; No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor'; No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Eder Quartet).









This recording of Op. 76 Nos. 2-4 just came in. Excellent so far .


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Dargomyzhsky*
Opera in four acts "Rusalka" (after Pushkin).
-Evelina Dobraceva, Arutjun Kotchinian, Grivnov, Prudenskaya, Elena Bryleva, et al.
-The WDR Radio Orchestra & Choir Koln/Mikhail Jurowski.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff (part I)*
Opera in three scenes "The Miserly Knight" (after Pushkin).
-Ildar Abdrazakov, Misha Didyk, Murzaev, Bronder, & Gennady Bezzubenkov.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Gianandrea Noseda.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff (part II)*
Symphonic poem "The Isle of the Dead" (after Bocklin).
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Mily Balakirev* 
Suite in B minor.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Anton Arensky*
Suite no. I in G minor.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Walton's _First Symphony_, Edward Gardiner, BBC Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I had higher hopes for this new recording. Gardiner paces the epic first movement like the famed Previn/LSO performance on RCA from 1966; however, very much 'unlike' Previn, Gardiner doesn't have those thunderbolting accents and punchy climaxes.
> 
> The recording quality of the cd is excellent, but the Previn still far and away has pride of place with me for the unrivaled drama he brings to the score. In fact, for my money, Previn's Walton's _First_ is the greatest thing he ever did.
> 
> The original cd looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 61104
> 
> 
> The new-and-vastly improved sound of the Japanese import remaster (with the tacky cover, shown below) is just tremendous in every way. The performance, as mentioned, is all around incandescent and the clarity of the refurbishment is a wonder.
> 
> It can be acquired for a pittance as well: 11.97 USD, Amazon.com.
> 
> View attachment 61105


You should try the Bryden Thomson's Chandos recording with the London Philharmonic. The playing is superlative in every way that counts and the recorded sound is indeed first class.


----------



## JACE

I've been pinging back and forth between Rudolf Serkin's and Alfred Brendel's LvB PCs Nos. 3 & 4.

I listened to Brendel again this morning:










I've decided that I _ever so slightly_ prefer Brendel/Haitink/LPO in the Fourth.

As for the Third, I'm still undecided. It's too close to call.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> You should try the Bryden Thomson's Chandos recording with the London Philharmonic. The playing is superlative in every way that counts and the recorded sound is indeed first class.


Stellar-- thanks for that.

I have the Gibson, the Sargeant, and the Litton as well-- but for some strange reason, I never got the Thomson.


----------



## rrudolph

Shostakovich: Symphony #7 "Leningrad"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

rrudolph said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony #7 "Leningrad"
> View attachment 61107


I love the recording quality of that live performance. The Chicago brass sounds magnificent. I believe it won a Grammy for the sound engineering, didn't it?

Bernstein's too slow in tempo for me though.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Turina* death day (1949).

View attachment 61108


----------



## Vasks

_Feldman felicities_


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sibelius: Kullervo Op.7

Lilli Paasikivi 
Raimo Laukka
The Helsinki University Chorus
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










Very beautiful as expected...


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 5

*LvB*: Symphonies 3 & 4, w. BPO/HvK (DG, rec.1963).

*LvB*: Symphonies 4 & 6, w. Columbia SO/Walter (Sony, rec. 1958).

*LvB*: Symphony 9, w. CSO/Solti (Decca, rec.1972).

*LvB*: "Ghost" & "Archduke" Trios, w. Istomin/Stern/Rose (Sony, rec.1965 - '69).















View attachment 61110
View attachment 61111


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Stellar-- thanks for that.
> 
> I have the Gibson, the Sargeant, and the Litton as well-- but for some strange reason, I never got the Thomson.


You bet..........


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I've been pinging back and forth between Rudolf Serkin's and Alfred Brendel's LvB PCs Nos. 3 & 4.
> 
> I listened to Brendel again this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that I _ever so slightly_ prefer Brendel/Haitink/LPO in the Fourth.
> 
> As for the Third, I'm still undecided. It's too close to call.


And here's another, to confuse matters.


----------



## aajj

Mozart's eternal Sinfonia Concertante for Violin & Viola.









Bloch's 1st piano quintet. I've come back to this extraordinary piece a couple of times recently.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Il_Penseroso said:


> Sibelius: Kullervo Op.7
> 
> Lilli Paasikivi
> Raimo Laukka
> The Helsinki University Chorus
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> Osmo Vänskä
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful as expected...


(A 'like' for the _Kullervo_ but not for Vanska's conducting.)


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> And here's another, to confuse matters.


Yeah, I know that those recordings are legendary. I have the Essential Classics version of the Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland "Emperor" (paired with the Triple Concerto) -- but I've never heard the other four concertos.

Eventually, I'll probably just spring for this:










It includes all of LvB's and Brahms' PCs with Szell & Cleveland.

The fact that it's dirt cheap makes it even more tempting.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> The new-and-vastly improved sound of the Japanese import remaster (with the tacky cover, shown below) is just tremendous in every way. The performance, as mentioned, is all around incandescent and the clarity of the refurbishment is a wonder.


The "tacky" cover is the original one for the vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

Playing now:
*Verdi : La Traviata.*
*Cotrubas/ Domingo / Milnes.*
* Carlos Kleiber *conducting.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*


----------



## brotagonist

These are truly worthy of Mars  I'll have to check the lists to see if others are sending these along 









Mozart Violin Sonatas KV376, 377, 380, 454
Perlman, Barenboim

Savouring this one slowly, giving it another listen this morning:









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Orchestervariationen (the middle one in the picture)
vK/BPO

This is heavenly music. I have loved it for decades. I wonder what scratchgolf thinks of the Variations? As I listened, I thought to myself that one should simply listen without the word or concept _atonal_ and simply enjoy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Shostakovich Edition - Disc 49 (Historic Recordings)*
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C Minor for Piano, Trumpet & Strings
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F
Three Fantastic Dances
Preludes & Fugues (No. 1, 4, 5, 23 and 24)

*Dmitri Shostakovich (Piano)*
Ludovic Vaillant (Trumpet)
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise/Andre Cluytens (Concerti)









This is a truly wonderful disc. I had recently thanks to YouTube begun to discover Shostakovich's Piano works but this has been an incredible listening experience. To hear the Composer himself at the keyboard is an excellent experience.

The recording quality is outstanding and so too are the performances naturally.

As powerful as the Symphonies are (and they are), I can't help but suspect that his Piano pieces (and I would venture Chamber pieces in general) are even more so. I have many hours of listening to look forward to before I can answer this question however.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> The "tacky" cover is the original one for the vinyl.


What were they thinking? Why couldn't they have put something cool on the cover?-- like a Spitfire doing a victory roll? Or Olivier giving his St. Crispin's Day Speech? (Not that either have anything to do with the symphony.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Tristan_, Act II love music, with Dernesch and Vickers


----------



## rrudolph

Stravinsky: Violin Concerto








Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms








Shostakovich: Symphony #14


----------



## csacks

After Beethoven´s Trio by Trio Beaux Arts, Mendelsohn´s 1st trio for violin, cello and piano. Guess who is playing?..............Correct, Trio Beaux Arts, in a set by Philips with their recording from 1964-1970. I had listened to it performed by Yo Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax and Itzhak Perlman, in a record which I consider insuperable. Beaux Arts´version is not as smooth as the other, or maybe I am just used to listen to the other one, but is impeccable as well. Well, after all, we are not talking about debutants precisely.


----------



## JACE

Back to LvB:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 Eroica / Jochum, LSO*


----------



## Tristan

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 4 in G (Boulez)









This is one of those symphonies that I wasn't such a huge fan of on first listen, but I've come to really love it now. It's beautiful in its subtlety and it's a nice break from the bombast and intensity of the first three symphonies (which I also love).


----------



## millionrainbows

Tristan said:


> *Mahler* - Symphony No. 4 in G (Boulez)...This is one of those symphonies that I wasn't such a huge fan of on first listen, but I've come to really love it now. It's beautiful in its subtlety and it's a nice break from the bombast and intensity of the first three symphonies (which I also love).


Yeah, Tristan, me too, esp. if I like the singer. I recently got the Bernstein:










Meanwhile, I'm listening to this American music:








I highly recommend this in every way. A great recording, sets a good mood, good singin' and playin', and supports American composers!


----------



## Albert7

Right now slowly winding through Abbado's rendition of Symphony 3 in my Mahler binging of this wonderful box set:









I really relish Abbado's slow approach to this piece. Singing is wonderful and radiant too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded in All Saints' Church, Tooting, London, January 1984. Recording engineer: Ralph Couzens. Assisting engineer: Bill Todd.

A useful album for sound system bragging.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Stamitz's Missa Solemnis - Wolfgang Helbich, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ladies and gentlemen, and the winner for "Elsa's Dream" _iiiiiiiiis_. . . . . . . . . Miss Gundula Janowitz.


----------



## Haydn man

Classic FM full works concert
Beethoven 5th Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra with Dudamel
Live performance from the Royal Festival Hall


----------



## brotagonist

I have now heard the album:









Orchidee: Traditional Chinese Zheng and Qin Musik
Chen, qin/Ou, zheng

Both instruments are zithers and derive from a common origin, but the qin has evolved into a classical instrument with a long elite tradition of notated compositions, while the zheng was used for playing popular pieces that were handed down 'by mouth'. The qin is the obvious star of the album for me, but, this time around, I have come to appreciate the zheng much more, too. A nice touch is that the ancient classic _Wildgänse gehen nieder am Strand_ is presented in both a qin and zheng version. This calls for another traversal, likely after dark.


----------



## Wood

*Striggio:* Mass in 40 Parts (I Fagiolini, Hollingworth)

First recording of this recently discovered work. Five choirs give an enhanced surround sound experience. The recording isn't very detailed, and this allows the music to move around in waves.










Recorded at All Saints, Tooting.

*Meirino:* live (Remembering Zbigniew Karkowski)

This had my armchair vibrating, an incredible listening experience. I didn't know my hifi was so good.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded in All Saints' Church, Tooting, London, January 1984. Recording engineer: Ralph Couzens. Assisting engineer: Bill Todd.
> 
> A useful album for sound system bragging.:tiphat:


I've got some of this series too, Vaneyes. They do sound good.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-6th symphony, La Mer and Introduction and Dance from Salome.....
Serebrier conducting the RSNO


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn man said:


> Classic FM full works concert
> Beethoven 5th Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra with Dudamel
> Live performance from the Royal Festival Hall


Well not my cup of tea, too fast, especially the last movement where the emphasis and shading of the sound got lost in the headlong rush to the finish.
Maybe he didn't want to miss the last bus home
My wife who is a far pithier critic said 'it's horrible'. (Watch out hpowders this girl really doesn't waste words):devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bartok*: Piano Works, w. Kocsis (rec.1991 - '96), Argerich & Kovacevich (rec.1977), Solchany (1973 - '75).








View attachment 61138


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Piano Sonatoa No 16 in A Minor, D 845
Piano Sonato No 17 in D Major, D 850_

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> The recording quality of the cd is excellent, but the Previn still far and away has pride of place with me for the unrivaled drama he brings to the score. In fact, for my money, Previn's Walton's _First_ is the greatest thing he ever did.
> 
> The original cd looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 61104
> 
> 
> The new-and-vastly improved sound of the Japanese import remaster (with the tacky cover, shown below) is just tremendous in every way. The performance, as mentioned, is all around incandescent and the clarity of the refurbishment is a wonder.
> 
> It can be acquired for a pittance as well: 11.97 USD, Amazon.com.
> 
> View attachment 61105


Thanks for the heads up. I just placed my order for it.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Medtner's Piano Concerto No. 2 and 3*









Marvellous piano concertos! Russian treasures.


----------



## Autocrat

This morning's commute:









Rach Symphony No. 3, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra conducted by David Zinman.

TBH, the slidy strings annoyed me, especially in the first movement.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 6 in D Major, 'Le Matin' (Günther Herbig; Staatskapelle Berlin).









Finally have these puppies on record. Herbig makes these symphonies blaze. Highly recommended to all Haydn fans . Excellent recording quality, wonderful performances by the soloists and the orchestra remains highly transparent despite this being a recording on modern instruments.

Some of Haydn's greatest symphonies, imo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm feeling. . . 'hyper.'

I'm thinking. . . _Barber of Seville._

Take it, Fritz! . . .

I treasure the _élan vital _ of Reiner's _Barber of Seville _and the_ William Tell _overtures.

Never bettered.

_;D_


----------



## Jos

Paganini, concerto 1 in D
Saint Saens introduction and rondo capriccioso

Erick Friedman violin
Chicago Symphony orchestra, Walter Hendl

RCA red seal, mono, 1962

A strange case of a sleeve in a very bad state but immaculate vinyl. The thriftstore judged it by the cover, and wanted only 50 cents for it. Lucky me


----------



## Balthazar

More early *Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1*, performed by Isabelle Faust with Daniel Harding leading the Swedish RSO. The work was composed in 1907-08 but published only posthumously in 1959. The _Andante_ did double duty as the first of the _Two Portraits, Op. 5,_ which I listened to yesterday.

Stephen Hough plays *Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3* backed by Oramo and Birmingham.

Marc-André Hamelin plays *Schumann: Waldszenen*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez - Ma Mere l'Oye Bolero*

This is lovely. The Berlin Phil makes Bolero interesting; the soloists put enough little amounts of expression into their solos to make this stand out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, The Kingdom*

I'm starting this tentatively; I heard one man call him Elgar the Endless, and the prejudice stuck. I'm hoping this piece is better than I'm expecting.


----------



## aajj

Debussy, Michelangeli, Images, 'Nuff Said.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Bach Concertos - Andras Schiff, Peter Serkin, Catherine Touraire-Stutz and C. O. E.*









Odd hybrid performances.... Nonetheless, great.


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> Now c'mon, don' diss the boogie-woogie.


Haha! A lot of people have dissed the Boogie-woogie. I have some recordings of Gulda's own compositions, in which he quite successfully displays his enjoyment of jazz elements.


----------



## Bruce

csacks said:


> Again listening to Beethoven´s trios, played by Trio Beaux Arts. At this very moment, Piano trio nº 6, with his mind blowing finale.
> I had records by Beaux Arts about Schubert´s trios and they are, by far, my favorites. This is a set of 5 discs and I find them impeccable.
> View attachment 61102


Ah, yes! The Beaux Arts Trio made some truly wonderful recordings. I have a few of their Lps, and never was disappointed by anything they recorded. I remember when they decided to call it quits. It was a pity.


----------



## aajj

^^^ I've also found the Beaux Arts Trio to be consistently high quality for Mozart, Schubert, Shostakovich and Ravel.


----------



## Alfacharger

Four Character Pieces after the Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam by Arthur Foote.










Followed by Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Albert7

Finished up my TSQL job test this afternoon on my newly built desktop and was listening to this album again for the second time in a week... iTunes download of course.


----------



## Albert7

Right now relaxing on tinychat after the exam and spinning a CD I haven't heard before in my portable Sony CD player:









Been on a Grimaud-ian kick lately just to keep my spirits up.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carter
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3
Elegy for String Quartet*
Arditti String Quartet [Etcetera, 1994]










*
Martinů
String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 (1946)
String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) H. 314 (1947)*
Panocha Quartet [Supraphon, 1981]










*Judith Weir
String Quartet*
(i) Reinhold Quartet [Genuin, 2006]
(ii) Kreuzer Quartet [Metirer, 2008]

Both recordings are rather good in this intriguing quartet - does Judith Weir fall into that category of composers who aren't quite 'modern enough'?

















*Brian Ferneyhough: Complete Works for String Quartet & Trios 
Sonatas for String Quartet
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3
String Quartet No. 4, for string quartet and soprano
String Quartet No. 5
String Quartet No. 6
Streichtrio
String Trio
Adagissimo
Dum transisset I-IV
Exordium*
Arditti Quartet, Claron McFadden (soprano) [Aeon, 2014]

Ah, this is a quite fantastic 3-disc set, which has been occupying my attention over the past three evenings. The music is 'uncompromisingly intense, angular, and fragmented in the extreme, and its myriad difficulties aren't disguised or softened'. Yes, it is, and no, they aren't. This I must have - it is joyous!.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Symphony in D Minor

Howard Griffiths leading the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Bruce

Just getting started with this evening's program:

Hindemith - Nobilissima visione









John Alden Carpenter - Skyscrapers









Stravinsky - Agon









I love this recording. I also have a recording of Agon by Robert Craft and the Orchestra of St. Luke's. Craft's a great conductor of Stravinsky, but Leinsdorf and the Boston SO just bring so much more excitement and a visceral roughness to this work that Craft just sounds tame by comparison, kind of like Muzak.

Strauß - Metamorphosen









Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 in B-flat, Op. 100


----------



## Bruce

albertfallickwang said:


> Right now relaxing on tinychat after the exam and spinning a CD I haven't heard before in my portable Sony CD player:
> 
> View attachment 61157
> 
> 
> Been on a Grimaud-ian kick lately just to keep my spirits up.


Listening to Grimaud will do that. Have you heard her recording of Brahms 3rd Piano Sonata? I never cared for it until I heard her play it.


----------



## Jeff W

*Forgot to post this morning*

Forgot to post this morning. I'll make this quick!









Started with the Opus 71 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet playing.









Robert Schumann's Symphonies No. 3 'Rheinish' and No. 4 with Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic came next.









Finished off with the two String Quartets by Camille Saint-Saens as played by the Fine Arts Quartet.


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Kinderszenen










Albinoni: Oboe Concertos, Op. 7


----------



## Albert7

Bruce said:


> Listening to Grimaud will do that. Have you heard her recording of Brahms 3rd Piano Sonata? I never cared for it until I heard her play it.


Cool I will have to check out her Brahms piano sonata then.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## George O

Westeuropa zwischen Barock und Rokoko

Charles Mouton (circa 1626-1710): Pièces de Luth

Walter Gerwig, lute

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755): Daphnis et Chloé, Ballettsuite

Emil Seiler Chamber Orchestra

10-inch disc on Archiv (Germany), from 1953


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Ariana Savall
Petter Udland Johansen

Carpe Diem Records


----------



## D Smith

Since Vaneyes listed Beethoven's Ghost trio in his Top 100 I decided to listen to my favorite version tonight. Zukerman, du Pre, Barenboim. This would be in my Top 100 as well; the energy and life they bring to the trios never fails to put a smile on my face. Highly recommended.


----------



## bejart

Juan Crisostomo de Arriaga (1806-1826): String Quartet No.3 in E Flat

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## Itullian

If you haven't heard the Kodaly Solo Cello Sonata,, you absolutely must.
And this is a great new recording..............


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: Mass in C Major for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra Op.86. Sir Colin Davis, LSO and Chorus. Never paid much attention to Beethoven's "other" mass, but hey, this is very nice indeed! On Youtube.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*

_Symphony No 6_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt conducting


----------



## samurai

Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.5 in D Minor, Op.47, *performed by the Bernard Haitink led Concertgebouw Orchestra.
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.9 in E-Flat Major,* once again featuring Maestro Haitink, on this occasion at the helm of the London Philharmonic Orchestra. The largo movements of both these works are especially beautiful. 
Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.6 in B Minor and Symphony No.12 in D Minor, Op.112 {"The Year 1917"},* both traversed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Vasily Petrenko.
Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"The Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50. *Both works feature Michael Schonwandt and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra.
Ralph Vaughan Williams--*Symphony No.5 in D Minor and Symphony No.9 in E Minor,* both featuring Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

Similar to Samarai

I'm starting my own Shostakovich cycle, beginning at the beginning.
Shostakovich Symphonies 1&2 with Patrenko















The DSCH cycle will take a while because I'll be listening to other music in between, such as the following:
Shostakovich String Quartet #2








and RVW Symphonies 2&8


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fischer's cute _Háry János Suite_.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

One of my favourite cds. Beethoven's 9th conducted by Karajan.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.49 in C Sharp Minor

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Cosmos

A very soothing evening for me

John Luther Adams - Become Ocean


----------



## opus55

Rossini: Guglielmo Tell










Personal premiere listening


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Rossini: Guglielmo Tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal premiere listening


YAYYYYYYYYYYY
Magnificent !!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 61178
> 
> 
> One of my favourite cds. Beethoven's 9th conducted by Karajan.


That's the <Sniff! Deep involuntary inhalation. Tears welling up in eyes.> _first_ _Ninth _I've ever heard-- and bought. My local library had it.


----------



## Bruce

Though it's getting late, I'm finding time to squeeze in Casella's First Symphony in B minor, Op. 5









So far, it's really nice. Late Romantic style. Very tuneful.


----------



## aajj

Bruce said:


> John Alden Carpenter - Skyscrapers
> 
> View attachment 61159


We had this vinyl album around our apartment when i was growing up. Skyscrapers is fine and i recall the album also had Variations on Star Spangled Banner by Dudley Buck.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Alban Berg Quartett 
*

Piano Concerto in A Major, K.414 (with *Brendel*.) and	
Piano Quartet in E Flat Major, K.493


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I don't know why I don't listen to this set more often than I do because when I do listen I enjoy it very much. This has been in my collection a long time and I love the "brightness" and clarity of the CSO under Solti. I think I'm going to stop with Symphony No. 1 this evening and savor this over a few days. Listening with my Sennheiser HD-590 headphones and I can occasionally hear Solt kind moan a little softly as he feels the score through.










Kevin


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Claude Debussy*

_Images pour orchestre - Nos 1 & 3_
Boston Symphony Orchestra 
Charles Munch conducting

_Images pour orchestre - No 2, "Iberia"_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner conducting










_*A 1910 wood carving catches Debussy's uneasy podium style. He kept his eyes glued to the score.*_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moving onto another wonderful symphony. The 5th Symphony by Joachim Raff has some really wonderful beautiful moments where the melodies really grab your heart strings. You wonder how anyone like Raff could have gone so long as mostly an "unsung" composer but he is finally started to get his due. There are more recordings of his works that have come out in the last ten years than in the previous 100. Chandos is in the middle of recording a very nice sounding cycle with none other than Neeme Jarvi. Also Tudor records released the first, at least than I am aware, box set of his complete symphonies. It's performed by the Bamberger Symphony with Hans Stadlmair conducting. If you have never heard Raff and you enjoy Romantic era symphonies then I highly recommend you investigate his. I doubt there are many people who love Romantic symphonies that would not love Raff. Marco Polo records was one of the first to champion releasing his symphonies and tonight I am listening to this recording:










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Lera Auerbach's Dreams and Whispers of Poseidon


----------



## jim prideaux

early start today so beginning the day 'pottering' while listening to Glazunov 3rd-RSNO conducted by Serebrier....


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's the <Sniff! Deep involuntary inhalation. Tears welling up in eyes.> _first_ _Ninth _I've ever heard-- and bought. My local library had it.


It's amazing, isn't it? I know I'm going to wear it out eventually!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Horn concertos.
Barry Tuckwell *


----------



## SimonNZ

Ferneyhough's String Quartet No.4 - Brenda Mitchell, soprano, Arditti Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61134
> 
> 
> View attachment 61135
> 
> 
> View attachment 61136
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, and the winner for "Elsa's Dream" _iiiiiiiiis_. . . . . . . . . Miss Gundula Janowitz.


Maybe in this triumvirate, but Schwarzkopf's recital version must surely give her a run for her money


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Absolutely terrific performances of early Shostakovich symphonies, recently acquired. I used to have the 1st on LP and I can't now remember who conducted it, but this (both recording and performance) just knocks spots off that one. The 3rd was new to me, but is equally brilliant. Hard to believe these are on a bargain label.


----------



## Ingélou

*Diego Ortiz* - _*Recercadas del Tratado de Glosas* _( 1533 ) - *Jordi Savall*

*Is there no end to the wonders of this man?** 

*(* - applies to either!)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Rosen); Scarlatti: Piano Music (Horowitz); Webern: Music for String Quartet (Quartetto Italiano)


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Bernstein.*
*Symphony no3*
N.Y.Ph/ Hendriks, Ludwig


----------



## Jeff W

*Not forgetting to post in the morning*

It's me again!









Continuing to work backwards through the Haydn String Quartets, I listened to the complete Opus 64 quartets. The Festetics Quartet played. I don't think Haydn wrote a bad string quartet. If he did, I haven't come upon it yet!









I wanted something a little more bombastic next. The Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos fit that bill. Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra. Heard a cough in this recording that I've never managed to hear before about ~1:45 into the last movement of the Schumann piano concerto. Now that I've heard it, I don't think I can ever unhear it!









Went to something a little more low key with Corelli's Opus 6 collection of Concerto Grosso. I listened to Trevor Pinnock lead the English Concert in No. 7 thorough 12 from this wonderful recording.









Back to back with the bombast with Brahms (I love alliteration) Violin Concerto and Double Concerto. Henryk Szeryng played the solo violin in both and was joined by Janos Starker on cello in the Double Concerto. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Szell/Cleveland Orchestra/Beethoven*









Moving into something _much _more comfortable. Die Eroica Symphonie_. _First time listen. Szell's tempi are fast but still coherent and no loss of clarity. No complaint in the sound department.


----------



## The nose

Dai Fujikura Secret Forest


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Sonata No.3 in A Minor

Susan Sheppard, cello -- Lucy Carolan, harpsichord -- Jane Coe, cello continuo


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Maybe in this triumvirate, but Schwarzkopf's recital version must surely give her a run for her money


Yes.

And I do so concede with the highest pleasure _;D_. . . _almost._

The Duchess has the psychological depth of expression _down_; and brings the greatest youthful and feminine vulnerability to the role-- but when the aria calls for great reserves of power, Schwarzkopf's hegemony in the role gives way to a diumvirate with Janowitz.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Smetana and Janacek´s String Quartets. A magnificent performance by the Jerusalem Quartet, with the most intimidating cover ever. Thanks God I just have to listen.


----------



## butters

Currently listening to Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade (Gergiev - VPO). Loving all the solos, especially the violin, bassoon, and oboe! The melody is so beautiful yet sad at the same time. 

When I showed it to my friend who listens to music like K-pop and pop, she absolutely loved it! The funniest part was her confused face when I told her the name of this piece. (She also had no idea how to spell it)


----------



## Orfeo

*George Lloyd*
Symphonies nos. V, VIII, & XI(*).
-The BBC Philharmonic/Sir Edward Downes.
-The Albany Symphony Orchestra/George Lloyd.(*)

*Philip Sainton*
Symphonic Poem "The Island."
Symphonic Elegy "Nadir."
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Matthias Bamert.

*Patrick Hadley*
Symphonic Ballad "The Trees So High."
-David Wilson-Johnson, baritone.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Matthias Bamert.

*William Alwyn*
Symphony no. II (1953).
Symphonic Prelude "The Magic Island" (1952).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Winter Legends (for Piano & Orchestra).
-Margaret Fingerhut, piano.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*Herbert Howells*
Piano Concerto no II in C minor, op. 4.
-Howard Shelley, piano.
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox.


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some early *Verdi*: *Aroldo.*
Shicoff/ Vaness a.o.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 6

*LvB*: Piano Sonatas 8, 15, 21, 22, w. Gulda (Eloquence, rec.1967).

*LvB*: Piano Sonatas 28 - 32, w. Pollini (DG, rec.1975 - '77).

*Schubert*: "Trout", w. Schiff/Posch/Hagen Qt. (Decca, rec.1983).

*Schubert*: Complete Trios, w. Grumiaux/BAT (Philips, rec.1965 - '68).


----------



## George O

American Composers Alliance at 50

pieces by

Mathew Rosenblum (1954- )

Anne LeBaron (1953- )

Robert Carl (1954- )

Brian Bevelander (1942- )

George Tsontakis (1951- )

details:

http://www.discogs.com/Brian-Bevelander-Robert-Carl-Anne-LeBaron-Mathew-Rosenblum-George-Tsontakis-American-Composers-Allia/release/3263478

on Opus One (Greenville, Maine), from 1987


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "L'amore artigiano" (Alimena/Naxos)
WA Mozart - Piano Trio in B-flat, K.502 (Abegg/Intercord)
FJ Haydn - Symphony #83 "La Poule" (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Birthday celebrations for Grieg and Aaron Jay Kernis: Gilels in the Lyric Pieces, and Carlos Kalmar and the Grant Park Orchestra in the Symphony in Waves.


----------



## aajj

This morning i needed Schubert lieder via a female voice.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Enescu*: Piano Works, w. Borac (rec.2003 - '05).


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok Piano Concertos. Trying to get a better grip on them. Sometimes it seems as if Bartok's movements are unrelated. There are memorable sections in each concerto, but I can't seem to remember the works as a whole when it's all over. So I'll listen to two versions and try again.


----------



## TresPicos

Everything by Debussy, in Lesure order, on Spotify. 

Some pretty nice songs there in the beginning. 

Breaking at L 27 right now. So, currently no listening.


----------



## aajj

Janacek's endlessly fascinating piano music - Rudolph Firkušný.


----------



## JACE

Following Vaneyes' lead:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 - 32 / Maurizio Pollini*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've only ever heard this performance in bits before and listening to it now in full for the first time. Gui's conducting is not without interest, for the most part more classically conceived than either Bernstein or Rescigno, who conduct for Callas at La Scala and in Dallas. Many tempi are less propulsive, but sometimes he surprises. The overture is thrillingly dramatic, but much of the first scene before Medea makes her entrance, and which often outstays its welcome is unconscionably slow, though Glauce's aria goes at quite a lick! Whatever his tempo choices, you sense this is someone with a total vision of the piece. The choruses are especially brilliant.

Callas is in stupendous voice, and such is her mastery it is almost impossible to believe that this is the first time she had sung the role, a role for which there was no performing tradition. Later her characterisation would become more subtle and there are times when she overplays her hand, but the security and infinite power of her singing are unparalleled.

Hard to choose between Florence, La Scala and Dallas. One needs all three.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I've only ever heard this performance in bits before and listening to it now in full for the first time. Gui's conducting is not without interest, for the most part more classically conceived than either Bernstein or Rescigno, who conduct for Callas at La Scala and in Dallas. Many tempi are less propulsive, but sometimes he surprises. The overture is thrillingly dramatic, but much of the first scene before Medea makes her entrance, and which often outstays its welcome is unconscionably slow, though Glauce's aria goes at quite a lick! Whatever his tempo choices, you sense this is someone with a total vision of the piece. The choruses are especially brilliant.
> 
> Callas is in stupendous voice, and such is her mastery it is almost impossible to believe that this is the first time she had sung the role, a role for which there was no performing tradition. Later her characterisation would become more subtle and there are times when she overplays her hand, but the security and infinite power of her singing are unparalleled.
> 
> Hard to choose between Florence, La Scala and Dallas. One needs all three.


_I'm in deeply-moved agreement with everything expressed in this post._

I know the Florence and Dallas _Medeas_ inside-and-out-- as they're my favorite performances-- but for totally different reasons: the Florence for the physical _formidableness_ of Divina's ferocious voice and the Dallas for the unrivaled psycho-drama that she brings to the table.

The Gui doesn't have the dramatic bite that the Rescigno has-- BUT!!!!!! BUT!!!!!-- the last cut of the opera has the most ferocious and terrifying Sorceress that I've ever heard. It's just simply beyond words how awesome her singing is. Its the most dramatically-exciting thing (if I was forced to choose just one!) I've ever heard by Divina.

I love "_E che! Io son Medea"_ more than words can convey.

Listen to Callas do this-- and then listen to anyone else do it-- its just not even in the same universe. The technical agility, the voice inflections to match the psychology of what is being emotionally felt at any one second, the baleful chest tones, and the stratospheric, biting high-end-- is simply something I've never heard anywhere.

Right on Greg for posting this.










Love the costume. Love the makeup. Love the pose. Love the camera angle.

_;D_


----------



## Haydn man

I shall try the violin concertos from this set this evening


----------



## papsrus

Bellini's Norma, with Callas, Ludwig, Corelli, Zaccaria

Serafin conducting the resident orchestra at La Scala (recorded 1960; La Scala) EMI


----------



## Kopachris

Ligeti's _Atmospheres_, but in the form of incidental music. Three guesses what I'm watching!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The outer movements of William Mathias' Symphony No. 3 are exciting beyond belief.

The dark drama of the first movement suggests to me something along the lines of being pursued by the Headless Horseman through Sleepy Hollow.

And the last movement?-- perhaps a preemptive F-18 airstrike.


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 2, "Little Russian," Antal Dorati with the LSO. A tremendous performance, razor-sharp and energetic.


----------



## George O

Kopachris said:


> Ligeti's _Atmospheres_, but in the form of incidental music. Three guesses what I'm watching!


Was it a movie about space exploration? How we traveled to Jupiter 14 years ago after finding a black monolith on the Moon?


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 From the New World / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*

EDIT:
I love the adagio movement of the Seventh. So beautiful.


----------



## Kopachris

George O said:


> Was it a movie about space exploration? How we traveled to Jupiter 14 years ago after finding a black monolith on the Moon?


You know, I think it was!


----------



## SimonNZ

Kopachris said:


> Ligeti's _Atmospheres_, but in the form of incidental music. Three guesses what I'm watching!


Godzilla:






playing now:










Francisco António de Almeida's Te Deum - Joao Paulo Janiero, cond.


----------



## George O

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1 (1926), Sz 83

Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra "Opus 1" (1904), Sz 27

György Sándor, piano
Sudwestfunk Orchester, Baden-Baden / Rolf Reinhardt

on Vox (France), from 1960

cover painting by Henri Rousseau


----------



## George O

Kopachris said:


> You know, I think it was!


Do I win anything? A free Ligeti record maybe?


----------



## omega

*Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique_
Paavo Järvi | Orchestre de Paris

2nd Inauguration Concert of the Philharmonie de Paris
Live broadcast

Nice music... and nice architecture!!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Pierre Boulez- explosante-fixe is like a floral Fantasia. Joyous and invigorating.

The first half of Morton Feldman's For Philip Guston: part 1 and part 2. I'm going to listen to parts 3 and 4 later today.


----------



## Haydn man

Classic FM Full works concert
Mahler 5 Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra Dudamel

Well it's certainly much better than last nights Beethoven, but that wasn't hard to achieve
OK but not pulling up any trees, would be my verdict.


----------



## PeteW

Something to look forward to tomorrow evening (19:30 GMT):
(Or later on on iPlayer of course if you have other things planned for your Friday evening). 

BBC Radio 3 live concert including Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 3 (Yevgeny Subdin).


----------



## elgar's ghost

I only have time for Act 2 this evening, but I don't mind as it's probably my favourite of the three. And it includes a mini silent movie. A silent movie within an opera! God, Berg was a clever b******...


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel's Messiah - Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## ptr

Just listened to Ferenc Fricsay's Le Sacre de Printemps on an old Heliodor LP, lovely interpretation of this Stravinsky piece.. That RIAS Orchestra was not second to any of the Berlin orchestra under Fricsay's tenure!

(Could not find a suitable cover image)

/ptr


----------



## Autocrat

Commuted with Stavinsky, Canticum Sacrum/Agon/Requiem Canticles. SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/ Michael Gielen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Royal Hunt and Storm"_

I need some nitromethane to go with my nitromethane espresso at work.

I can't play this as loud as I'd like, of course, but it will do.









'Yes,' the entire disc. _;D_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
Galacia
_Dancas, Cantigas & Cantos da terra_
*Alfonso X El Sábio, Anônimos*
Jordi Savall; rebec, vièle & rebab
Pedro Estevan, percussion
David mayoral, percussion

Alia Vox


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Tompkins, Motets*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Myaskovsky*: Symphonies 5 & 9, w. BBCPO/Downes (rec.1992).










For those who may not know, Sir Edward Downes and his wife Lady Joan Downes chose voluntary euthanasia in 2009 at a clinic in Zurich, Switzerland. A courageous and loving act, IMO, that should be legal everywhere.:angel::angel:

Related:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...-should-not-be-charged-says-Keir-Starmer.html

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/euthanasiaandassistedsuicide/pages/introduction.aspx


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Do I win anything? A free Ligeti record maybe?


Second Prize is TWO Ligeti recordings!

;-)

...from a guy with a few more than two of his recordings, and who actually plays them on occasion.


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
> Galacia
> _Dancas, Cantigas & Cantos da terra_
> *Alfonso X El Sábio, Anônimos*
> Jordi Savall; rebec, vièle & rebab
> Pedro Estevan, percussion
> David mayoral, percussion
> 
> Alia Vox


First listen. I have the earlier version from the mid-90s. If you think you _MIGHT_ like this, you _absolutely_ will.


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Just listened to Ferenc Fricsay's Le Sacre de Printemps on an old Heliodor LP, lovely interpretation of this Stravinsky piece.. That RIAS Orchestra was not second to any of the Berlin orchestra under Fricsay's tenure!
> 
> (Could not find a suitable cover image)
> 
> /ptr


Wee, but okay.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

Kopachris said:


> Ligeti's _Atmospheres_, but in the form of incidental music. Three guesses what I'm watching!


Over Your Cities Grass Will Grow?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The control Pletnev employs in his playing of the _Sleeping Beauty_ is flat-out, open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder, spellbinding.

- To me at any rate.

Gorgeous. Gorgeous. _Gorgeous. _


----------



## Mahlerian

elgars ghost said:


> I only have time for Act 2 this evening, but I don't mind as it's probably my favourite of the three. And it includes a mini silent movie. A silent movie within an opera! God, Berg was a clever b******...


And both the music and the projected movie sequence are exact palindromes!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> And both the music and the projected movie sequence are exact palindromes!


That's right - and there's so much else going on it could keep people far more learned than me occupied forever. I notice that there's a violin melody near the end of Act 2 that sounds familiar - I'm fairly sure it starts off the Violin Concerto and I think it's also in the Lyric Suite somewhere. Is this one of his trademark cyphers, perhaps?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Britten, War Requiem*

I had this recording but let a friend borrow it. He never returned it, and the recording didn't grab me enough to pressure him to give it back. I'm listening to see if it's worth a repurchase. Nope, still isn't clicking.


----------



## Guest

This disc came packaged with Trifonov's Carnegie Hall concert that I posted a few days ago. The latter has considerably better sound, as the Chopin is too closely mic'd and sounds rather dry/brittle. Still, the brilliance of his playing (on a Fasoli piano) comes through clearly.



















That thing on the right must be some sort of price sticker...it's not on my copy.


----------



## Jeff W

*Sweating to (more) Beethoven*

Today's listening at the gym:









Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 and No. 1. Janos Ferencsik led the Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra. Good performances on both. The horns seem a little better on these than the previous discs.


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61233
> 
> 
> The control Pletnev employs in his playing of the _Sleeping Beauty_ is flat-out, open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder, spellbinding.
> 
> - To me at any rate.
> 
> Gorgeous. Gorgeous. _Gorgeous. _


 I'm listening to Ormandy and the Philadelphians Sleeping Beauty at the moment. I own a Pletnev recording of Swan Lake but haven't heard him in any of the other Tchaikovsky Ballets.
Ormandy is a pretty tough act to follow in this music.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm just barely skimming on this one, and the evening news are about to start 









Dvořák Symphonies 6 & 7
Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin

I will need to give this some serious attention over the next few days. Dvořák has never been a composer that strongly attracted my attention, but, recently, I've been thinking that I ought to give his symphonies a chance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> I'm listening to Ormandy and the Philadelphians Sleeping Beauty at the moment. I own a Pletnev recording of Swan Lake but haven't heard him in any of the other Tchaikovsky Ballets.
> Ormandy is a pretty tough act to follow in this music.


Oh, clarification on my end. Sorry: Plenev is _playing_ a piano reduction of the score_ on _the piano on the recording I posted. . .

Duly noted on the Ormandy, though (though I don't agree). _;D_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Carl Nielsen *

Symphony No 5, opus 50
Maskarade Overture

The Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Jensen conducting


----------



## D Smith

Taking my cue from Vaneyes Top 100 again I listened to Beethoven's Piano Sonatas 8, 21, and 29 performed by one of my favorite pianists, Stephen Kovacevich.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms* 
_Piano Quintet in F Minor_

Rudolf Serkin
The Budapest String Quartet


----------



## Albert7

Listened to Karajan's methodical version of the Mahler 4th and Bernstein's emotionally brilliant Mahler 5th off this box set:









Halfway through the box set and so happy about it . A worthy compilation .


----------



## Vronsky

All day...


----------



## Balthazar

Marc-André Hamelin plays *Janáček ~ On an Overgrown Path, Book 1*. Plaintive beauty.

Perahia and Solti play *Bartók ~ Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion* (1937). And with slight modification...

Boulez leads the LSO in *Bartók ~ Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra* (1943) with Stephanovich and Aimard on pianos. I prefer the un-orchestrated Sonata version.


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, clarification on my end. Sorry: Plenev is _playing_ a piano reduction of the score_ on _the piano on the recording I posted. . .
> 
> Duly noted on the Ormandy, though (though I don't agree). _;D_


I think the Philadelphia sound of old fits Tchaikovsky like a gleaming new samovar.
I have Pletnev's Tchaikovsky Symphony set on Pentatone. A little uneven, but overall a great cycle, beautifully recorded.
Who made the Piano version that Pletnev plays? Is it the Composer's piano original?


----------



## Triplets

Balthazar said:


> Marc-André Hamelin plays *Janáček ~ On an Overgrown Path, Book 1*. Plaintive beauty.
> 
> Perahia and Solti play *Bartók ~ Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion* (1937). And with slight modification...
> 
> Boulez leads the LSO in *Bartók ~ Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra* (1943) with Stephanovich and Aimard on pianos. I prefer the un-orchestrated Sonata version.
> 
> View attachment 61245
> View attachment 61246
> View attachment 61247


Perahia in Bartok? How did you like that? Can Murray dish out the paprika?


----------



## Triplets

albertfallickwang said:


> Listened to Karajan's methodical version of the Mahler 4th and Bernstein's emotionally brilliant Mahler 5th off this box set:
> 
> View attachment 61243
> 
> 
> Halfway through the box set and so happy about it . A worthy compilation .


I didn't know Karajan had recorded the 4th. Who is the Soloist in IV?


----------



## Mahlerian

Triplets said:


> I didn't know Karajan had recorded the 4th. Who is the Soloist in IV?


Edith Mathis.

But I've never liked Karajan's Mahler....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This recording dates from 1951... yet the sound is quite new. The production was from the Met and was performed in English. In many ways it is an "old school" _Cosi fan tutte_... but in no way is it staid or overly pompous. Indeed, I found the performance quite fun. Perhaps not my first choice... but then again with Mozart's operas I can never limit myself to a single performance/recording.


----------



## Triplets

Mahlerian said:


> Edith Mathis.
> 
> But I've never liked Karajan's Mahler....


 I like von K in 5 and 6, less so in 9, and I thought that was all that he had done.
Edith Mathis. I can't quite place her voice. i like a girlish sounding voice in this piece, with wide eyed wonderment. Barbara Hendricks in her prime was my ideal here. Judith Raskin on the szell recording is very good. I think Bernstein used a boy soprano. I cringe every time I hear that recording


----------



## Albert7

Mahlerian said:


> Edith Mathis.
> 
> But I've never liked Karajan's Mahler....


Great recording but Karajan was pretty analytical for the Mahler 4th. Not as dynamic as the Abbado 3rd I touched but hey it's one interpretation of many and it was pretty fine to me.

Mathis was radiant . Brought tears to me.


----------



## Albert7

Triplets said:


> I like von K in 5 and 6, less so in 9, and I thought that was all that he had done.
> Edith Mathis. I can't quite place her voice. i like a girlish sounding voice in this piece, with wide eyed wonderment. Barbara Hendricks in her prime was my ideal here. Judith Raskin on the szell recording is very good. I think Bernstein used a boy soprano. I cringe every time I hear that recording


Don't cringe. Just remember that Bernstein couldn't afford a pricey countertenor and then you will have no regrets about that recording .


----------



## bejart

Karol Lipinski (1790-1861): Violin Concerto No.1 in F Sharp Minor, Op.14

Wojeiech Rajski conducting the Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Albrecht Laurent Breuninger, violin


----------



## samurai

Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.1 in D Major, Op.25 {"Classical"}; Symphony No.6 in E-Flat Minor, Op.111; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, Op.100; Symphony No.2 in D Minor, Op.40 and Symphony No.7 in C-Sharp Minor, Op.131.* All five works feature Seiji Ozawa and the Berliner Philharmoniker. 
Ralph Vaughan Williams--*Symphony No.4 in F Minor and Symphony No.6 in E Minor, *both performed by the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Sir Adrian Boult.
Antonin Dvorak-*-Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.13 and Symphony No.5 in F Major, Op.76.* Both symphonies are traversed by Oscar Suitner led Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Balthazar

Triplets said:


> Perahia in Bartok? How did you like that? Can Murray dish out the paprika?


Indeed! His Mozartian muscle and clarity serve him in good stead. It's a great album (though the sound quality is not state-of-the-art) - I've been listening to _Out of Doors_ daily. I still haven't quite got my head around the solo Piano Sonata though...


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.23 in F Major, KV 590

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> I think the Philadelphia sound of old fits Tchaikovsky like a gleaming new samovar.
> I have Pletnev's Tchaikovsky Symphony set on Pentatone. A little uneven, but overall a great cycle, beautifully recorded.
> Who made the Piano version that Pletnev plays? Is it the Composer's piano original?


I have no idea. The cd is actually burned onto my computer at work; and the actual cd is in storage-- somewhere.


----------



## Triplets

samurai said:


> Sergei Prokofiev--*Symphony No.1 in D Major, Op.25 {"Classical"}; Symphony No.6 in E-Flat Minor, Op.111; Symphony No.5 in B-Flat Major, Op.100; Symphony No.2 in D Minor, Op.40 and Symphony No.7 in C-Sharp Minor, Op.131.* All five works feature Seiji Ozawa and the Berliner Philharmoniker.
> Ralph Vaughan Williams--*Symphony No.4 in F Minor and Symphony No.6 in E Minor, *both performed by the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Sir Adrian Boult.
> Antonin Dvorak-*-Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.13 and Symphony No.5 in F Major, Op.76.* Both symphonies are traversed by Oscar Suitner led Staatskapelle Berlin.


The Suitner discs that I have (Schubert and Mozart) are really good. I would like to hear more of his work.


----------



## Weston

I've gotten behind on this thread and on my listening, but no matter. I have places to do and things to be. Maybe I'll catch up this weekend.

Tonight just a short session.

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59, "Rasumovsky No. 1" *
Tokyo String Quartet










I'm told I'm supposed to be more impressed with the first and second movements, and that the latter two movements are anticlimactic, but I had the opposite reaction. I really love the dark 3rd movement and it's triumphant segue into the Russian folk song finale, which to my ears sounds archetypally Beethovenian.


----------



## bejart

John Field (1782-1837: Nocturne No.3 in E Flat

Miceal O'Rourke, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act II, _Gotterdammerung_, Keilberth & Co.


----------



## starthrower

A diverse collection of works by Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Poulenc, Chopin
Liszt, Bartok, Stravinsky, Barber, Copland, Kodaly, De Falla, Albeniz, Debussy.

Some wonderful liner notes including an anecdote that confirms once again 
that Stravinsky was a jerk. Sorry, Igor!


----------



## Pugg

​From my new Mercury box.

FENNELL *Leroy Anderson*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Back to the Brahms set for Symphony No. 2 tonight. Funny that everytime I listen through these I always think the one I'm listening to is my favorite of the four. I'm so indecisive about Brahms. I love all of his symphonies so much. All are masterpieces that's for sure!










Kevin


----------



## brotagonist

I gave Dvořák's Symphonies 6 & 7 (Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin) the darkened room treatment... Ommm  How I underestimated this composer! Very nice. I'll definitely need to revisit Symphonies 5, 8 & 9 that I have also collected.

In the meantime, I am listening to a piece that is totally unlike the kind of thing I was into in my 20s, but when I was in that "thrill-seeking" age, I used to buy just about anything, particularly if it was inexpensive, and Rameau on Candide Vox was:









Rameau Le Temple de la Gloire

I am not sure if this is the same version (no performers indicated), but I haven't heard it since at least the '80s (I sold my LP collection in about 1990). Believe it or not, I used to really like this, even though I was a total Stockhausen, Xenakis and Neue Wiener Schule freak then.


----------



## KenOC

brotagonist said:


> I gave Dvořák's Symphonies 6 & 7 (Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin) the darkened room treatment... Ommm  How I underestimated this composer!


Gotta watch out for that Dvořák guy! He'll sneak up on you.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Venus and Adonis - Markus Stenz, cond.


----------



## JACE

ptr said:


> Just listened to Ferenc Fricsay's Le Sacre de Printemps on an old Heliodor LP, lovely interpretation of this Stravinsky piece.. That RIAS Orchestra was not second to any of the Berlin orchestra under Fricsay's tenure!
> 
> (Could not find a suitable cover image)





Vaneyes said:


> Wee, but okay.:tiphat:


I have that LP. Need to pull it out and give it a spin.


----------



## SimonNZ

Kopachris said:


> Ligeti's _Atmospheres_, but in the form of incidental music. Three guesses what I'm watching!





SimonNZ said:


> Godzilla:


Argh! Damn fool that I am: its Ligeti's Requiem in the Godzilla scene (which, hey, was also in 2001)

Serves me right for trying to be clever.


----------



## Pugg

Charles Rosen

Ravel :: Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## brotagonist

KenOC said:


> Gotta watch out for that Dvořák guy! He'll sneak up on you.


I can hear why. I used hear the New World so often, that I became kind of dismissive of him. It took me a long time to get over it.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to only the first track of this wonderful album:









Puzzled why the iTunes version only has this partial album and not the whole thing. But Hindemith is great .


----------



## JACE

Streaming via Spotify:










*Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 Nos. 1, 2, 3 / Talich Quartet*


----------



## rubysky

Hiroko Nakamura "Waldstein"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> Pierre Boulez- explosante-fixe is like a floral Fantasia. Joyous and invigorating.
> 
> The first half of Morton Feldman's For Philip Guston: part 1 and part 2. I'm going to listen to parts 3 and 4 later today.



Part 3 and part 4 of For Philip Guston.

The ending... man.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> I've gotten behind on this thread and on my listening, but no matter. I have places to do and things to be. Maybe I'll catch up this weekend.
> 
> Tonight just a short session.
> 
> *Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59, "Rasumovsky No. 1" *
> Tokyo String Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm told I'm supposed to be more impressed with the first and second movements, and that the latter two movements are anticlimactic, but I had the opposite reaction. I really love the dark 3rd movement and it's triumphant segue into the Russian folk song finale, which to my ears sounds archetypally Beethovenian.


Sometimes I think the Tokyo SQ is too timid in Beethoven, but their tone is so wonderful and they are so inherently musical--perhaps it's not necessary to continually slash at the strings.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Sinfonia Concertante - spellbinding playing from Mutter and Barshai.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Classical Dreamtime*








Waltz, Op.39, no.15
Piano Concerto In G Major: II Adagio assai
Opus 23
Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op. 43: Var. 12. Tempo di menuetto

Decided to visit my prime playlist.


----------



## SimonNZ

Webern's String Quartet Op.28 - LaSalle Quartet










William Kraft's Of Ceremonies, Pageants and Celebrations - Christopher Wilkins, cond.










Wellesz's String Quartet No.6 - Artis Quartett Wien


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould in the Well-Tempered Clavier, Alison Balsom in classical trumpet concertos, and (for his birthday anniversary) Ferneyhough's "Sonatas for String Quartet" performed by the Arditti Quartet.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's String Quartet No.3 - Arditti Quartet

^damn, I wish I'd remembered that for the quartet thread a lot earlier










Nono's Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - Arditti Quartet


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61233
> 
> 
> The control Pletnev employs in his playing of the _Sleeping Beauty_ is flat-out, open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder, spellbinding.
> 
> - To me at any rate.
> 
> Gorgeous. Gorgeous. _Gorgeous. _


And possibly the finest "Pictures" on piano as well!

/ptr


----------



## George O

Milan Zelenka Plays Guitar Transcriptions of Compositions by J. S. Bach

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Milan Zelenka, guitar

on Pro-Arte (Minneapolis, Minnesota), from 1981
originally released on Supraphon in 1978


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> And possibly the finest "Pictures" on piano as well!
> 
> /ptr


I'm partial to Richter, myself. _;D_ But yes: Pletnev's masterful when he's on.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting live from the perfectly clear beautiful morning skies of Southern Calfiornia, getting ready for the work day with Furtwangler's incandescent, early-forties _Liebestod_-- the climax of which, one must hear to believe.

One of my all-time favorite Wagner readings. . .

And waiting in the wings, in queue:









"The Battle of Borodino"









"Tybalt's Death"









Various cuts, as pastiched in Sascha Cohen's 2006 Nationals ice skating routine:


----------



## Jeff W

*Computer woes... Again...*

Morning TC! I'll keep it brief since I have to get my laptop ready for extended use as my desktop has decided to die on me... again...









Listened to the Opus 55 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet playing.









Also listened to the Mozart Piano Trios and the Clarinet Trio. The Beaux Arts Trio played in the piano trios and in the Clarinet Trio, Jack Brymer played clarinet, Stephen Kovacevich played piano and Patrick Ireland the viola.

Now... for a lot of work instead of sleep...


----------



## Orfeo

*Leoš Janáček*
Opera in three acts "Věc Makropulos" (The Makropoulos Affair).
-Elisabeth Söderström, Peter Dvorsky, Vladimir Krejcik, Czakova, Vitek, Svehla, et al.
-The Vienne Philharmonic & Vienna State Opera Choir/Sir Charles Mackerras.

*Otakar Ostrčil*
Calvary Variations (for large orchestra).
-The Czech Philharmonic/Vaclav Neumann.

*Josef Suk*
Symphonic Poem "Ripening."
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir/Libor Pesek.

*Vítězslav Novak*
Symphonic Poems "In the Tatra Mountains" & "Eternal Longing."
Slovak Suite.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pesek.


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Kaiser Adolph von Nassau" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #2 [uncut original] (Lowenthal/Arabesque)*


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Lute Suites







Saint Säens Piano Concerti 2&4, Cello Concerto #1 and Introduction and Rondo capriccioso


----------



## worov




----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is the first recital record I ever owned, and for some time the only recital record I owned. As such it has quite a lot of sentimental value for me. Most of the music was new to me at that time and I played it constantly. I got to know it so well that I can even now listen without libretto and mime the words. However, as I got older, my tastes changed. I got to love the music of Verdi, Bellini and Donizetti. I felt Callas's gifts were wasted on Puccini, and so my first love got rather pushed aside. I tended not to listen to this recital quite so often.

To listen to it again now, in this fantastic new re-mastering from Warner (one almost feels as if Callas were in the room with you), was a moving experience and, from the first note, she had me riveted.

Most Puccini recitals tend to the samey, but Callas presents us with a different voice character in each opera. Of the roles represented here, she had at that time only sung Turandot on stage, though she would go on to sing Butterfly in Chicago in 1955. She also went on to record complete performances of *Madama Butterfly*, *La Boheme*, and *Manon Lescaut*, as well as *Turandot* (though a little late in her career.

As usual Callas is the mistress of vocal characterisation. Manon, Butterfly, Mimi, Angelica, Lauretta, Liu and Turandot all emerge as completely different characters, but, even within a single aria, she can reveal some hidden depth within the character. Manon, tenderly regretful in _In quelle trine moribide_, gives way to passion and despair in _Sola perduta abbandonata_, a despair already hinted at in her voicing of _un freddo che m'agghiaccia_ in the first aria. Butterfly's wistful imagining of the return of Pinkerton is brilliantly charted, her death scene almost unbearably intense. Mimi is shy and withdrawn, but the warmth which Callas brings to the _Ma quando vien lo sgelo _section reveals Mimi's capacity for selfless love. Angelica's resigned sadness gives way to a surprisingly sweet and cajoling Lauretta.

Quite the biggest contrast comes when she sings both Liu and Turandot. Liu's arias are sung feelingly, but possibly with a bit too much muscle, and the ending of _Signore ascolta_ doesn't eclipse memories of Caballe or Schwarzkopf in the same piece, but Turandot's _In questa reggia_ is surely one of the best ever recorded. Callas at this time still had the power and security on top to ride its high-lying phrases; and please note she actually sings the words _Gli enigmi sono tre_ on the phrase that takes her up to a top C. Most sopranos, Eva Turner included, reduce them to a vocalise. Furthermore the aria is filled with little details overlooked by most; the almost mystical way she launches the section beginning _Principessa Lou-u- Ling_, singing with mounting ardour until she vocally points her finger at Calaf with the phrase _Un uomo como te_. Almost regretful on the section _O principe che a lunghe carovane_, she strengthens her resolve again at _io vendico su vo_i till her voice cries out with conviction at _quell grido e quella morte_. Would that she had recorded Turandot at the same time. This is the greatest prize on the recital.

The one uncomfortable moment I remember from the recital (Angelica's final floated high A) for some reason sounds far less wobbly here than it ever did before, and the voice in this re-mastering has enormous presence. Serafin, as ever, provides invaluable support.

A classic of the gramophone.


----------



## brotagonist

I'll get a head start on Bax Symphony 1 (Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra)... now!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi *: arias
*Aprile Milo *


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> I'll get a head start on Bax Symphony 1 (Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra)... now!


I was listening to that last night and this morning too.

It's some amazing music. :cheers:










EDIT:
I just realized that this is the Saturday Symphony. I was ahead of the game before I knew I was ahead of the game.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Piano Sonatas 22 - 26, w. Schiff (rec.2006).


----------



## Balthazar

Ashkenazy plays *Chopin's Etudes*, Opp. 10 & 25.

Angela and Jennifer Chun play *Bartók's 44 Violin Duos* (1931).

René Jacobs conducts *Così fan tutte*.


----------



## beatnation




----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24
Members of the International Society for Contemporary Music, New York, cond. Mitropoulos









This recording of one of Schoenberg's most genial and playful works of the 1920s (possibly Schoenberg's most genial and playful period!) was much admired by the composer, and it's easy to hear why. Like Stokowski, Mitropoulos was one of Schoenberg's greatest champions in the US during the composer's lifetime. Of note is the fact that the Petrarch Sonnet is performed in English rather than German; Schoenberg thought that vocal works should be in the language of the audience.

Norman: Play
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, cond. Rose








Continuing the theme is this piece by young composer Andrew Norman (b. 1979), inspired by the world of video games. Filled with extended techniques and diatonicism both, this piece (a substantial 45 minutes or so) covers a very wide musical range. The Boston Modern Orchestra Project has been very active in releasing music from less frequently recorded American composers, both living and of the previous century.


----------



## aajj

Listening to Schubert's 2nd Piano Trio.


----------



## brotagonist

When I used to have the LP of this album, I was heavily into Schoenberg's twelve-tone music-natural for a twenty-year old sprout; now, I find that I am able to appreciate Verklärte Nacht, too  without the loss of appreciation for the Variations, my youthful favourite 









Schoenberg Nuit Transfigurée, Variations pour orchestre
Karajan/BPO

It has been a huge revelation and pleasure to hear these performances again, after so many years. This evening, I plan to revisit Karajan's Berg, pictured on the right.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This is the first recital record I ever owned, and for some time the only recital record I owned. As such it has quite a lot of sentimental value for me. Most of the music was new to me at that time and I played it constantly. I got to know it so well that I can even now listen without libretto and mime the words. However, as I got older, my tastes changed. I got to love the music of Verdi, Bellini and Donizetti. I felt Callas's gifts were wasted on Puccini, and so my first love got rather pushed aside. I tended not to listen to this recital quite so often.
> 
> To listen to it again now, in this fantastic new re-mastering from Warner (one almost feels as if Callas were in the room with you), was a moving experience and, from the first note, she had me riveted.
> 
> Most Puccini recitals tend to the samey, but Callas presents us with a different voice character in each opera. Of the roles represented here, she had at that time only sung Turandot on stage, though she would go on to sing Butterfly in Chicago in 1955. She also went on to record complete performances of *Madama Butterfly*, *La Boheme*, and *Manon Lescaut*, as well as *Turandot* (though a little late in her career.
> 
> As usual Callas is the mistress of vocal characterisation. Manon, Butterfly, Mimi, Angelica, Lauretta, Liu and Turandot all emerge as completely different characters, but, even within a single aria, she can reveal some hidden depth within the character. Manon, tenderly regretful in _In quelle trine moribide_, gives way to passion and despair in _Sola perduta abbandonata_, a despair already hinted at in her voicing of _un freddo che m'agghiaccia_ in the first aria. Butterfly's wistful imagining of the return of Pinkerton is brilliantly charted, her death scene almost unbearably intense. Mimi is shy and withdrawn, but the warmth which Callas brings to the _Ma quando vien lo sgelo _section reveals Mimi's capacity for selfless love. Angelica's resigned sadness gives way to a surprisingly sweet and cajoling Lauretta.
> 
> Quite the biggest contrast comes when she sings both Liu and Turandot. Liu's arias are sung feelingly, but possibly with a bit too much muscle, and the ending of _Signore ascolta_ doesn't eclipse memories of Caballe or Schwarzkopf in the same piece, but Turandot's _In questa reggia_ is surely one of the best ever recorded. Callas at this time still had the power and security on top to ride its high-lying phrases; and please note she actually sings the words _Gli enigmi sono tre_ on the phrase that takes her up to a top C. Most sopranos, Eva Turner included, reduce them to a vocalise. Furthermore the aria is filled with little details overlooked by most; the almost mystical way she launches the section beginning _Principessa Lou-u- Ling_, singing with mounting ardour until she vocally points her finger at Calaf with the phrase _Un uomo como te_. Almost regretful on the section _O principe che a lunghe carovane_, she strengthens her resolve again at _io vendico su vo_i till her voice cries out with conviction at _quell grido e quella morte_. Would that she had recorded Turandot at the same time. This is the greatest prize on the recital.
> 
> The one uncomfortable moment I remember from the recital (Angelica's final floated high A) for some reason sounds far less wobbly here than it ever did before, and the voice in this re-mastering has enormous presence. Serafin, as ever, provides invaluable support.
> 
> A classic of the gramophone.


. . . and another classic GM review.

Maria _redivivus_, Greg _redivivus_.

_Merci beaucoup. _


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Bartok- String Quartets 5 and 6 both the Hungarian String Quartet. These are classics.

Bernhard Lang- Paranoia for two rappers, record and CD (2007).


----------



## Badinerie

lying in bed listening to










Overture nearly over and here we go!

Wow......Oroveso is in the room with me!


----------



## Bas

Tuesday concerto









The program

Janacek - Intimate letters
Haydn - Opus 76 no. 2
Schubert - Das Tot und das Mädchen

By the Doric string quartet

Thursday concerto









Reading along with the wonderful notes...

Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto (Tetzlaff: violin principale)
Beethoven - Symphony no. 4
Haydn - Symphony 70


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> Tuesday concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The program
> 
> Janacek - Intimate letters
> Haydn - Opus 76 no. 2
> Schubert - Das Tot und das Mädchen
> 
> By the Doric string quartet
> 
> Thursday concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading along with the wonderful notes...
> 
> Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto (Tetzlaff: violin principale)
> Beethoven - Symphony no. 4
> Haydn - Symphony 70


Great pix, Bassie. _;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 7

*Chopin*: Preludes, etc., w. Argerich (DG, rec.1960 - '77).

*Chopin*: Nocturnes, w. Barenboim (DG, rec.1981).

*Chopin*: Waltzes, w. Tharaud (HM, rec.2005).

*Chopin*: Mazurkas, w. ABM (DG, rec.1971).

View attachment 61323







View attachment 61324


----------



## Vaneyes

Triplets said:


> {Re Suitner Dvorak 4 & 5}The Suitner discs that I have (Schubert and Mozart) are really good. I would like to hear more of his work.


Suitner Mahler 2.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Britten, War Requiem*
> 
> I had this recording but let a friend borrow it. He never returned it, and the recording didn't grab me enough to pressure him to give it back. I'm listening to see if it's worth a repurchase. Nope, still isn't clicking.
> 
> View attachment 61234


IIRC they recorded in an airplane hanger.

WR's a good concert experience, but I culled my last rec. of...deciding I didn't need the work anymore for home usage.:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: Piano Fantasy, Night Thoughts, etc.
Leo Smit









The Piano Fantasy is one of the works in which Copland used an idiosyncratic adaptation of the 12-tone technique, and it's a fantastic work, comprising two meditative outer sections enclosing a central toccata. It's also the composer's longest work for solo piano at just over half an hour. The fillers contain some of Copland's earliest works, a few dating back before his studies with Boulanger.

The original CD releases of Smit's set of Copland's piano music had this cover:


----------



## SimonNZ

Giovanni Simone Mayr's Vespri per il Corpus Domini 1802 - Pieralberto Cattaneo, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bernstein: Candide* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Bernstein on DG








Great fun!


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Top 100: Day 7
> *Chopin*: Mazurkas, w. ABM (DG, rec.1971).


That'd likely make my Top 100 too.

:cheers:


----------



## jim prideaux

Ancerl and the Czech Phil performing Dvorak 6th.....

Polyansky and the Russian State S.O. performing Grechaninov 5th and Missa oecumenica (with the Russian State Symphonic Cappella)

Jarvi and Wallfisch with the SNO in performances of Prokofiev's Sinfonietta, Sinfonia Concertante and Divertimento (one of my favourite discs of the last year-outstanding!)


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> The original CD releases of Smit's set of Copland's piano music had this cover:


I have the 2-LP set of this music. That cover looks like this:










I really like the photograph.


----------



## George O

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24
> Members of the International Society for Contemporary Music, New York, cond. Mitropoulos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This recording of one of Schoenberg's most genial and playful works of the 1920s (possibly Schoenberg's most genial and playful period!) was much admired by the composer, and it's easy to hear why. Like Stokowski, Mitropoulos was one of Schoenberg's greatest champions in the US during the composer's lifetime. Of note is the fact that the Petrarch Sonnet is performed in English rather than German; *Schoenberg thought that vocal works should be in the language of the audience.*


That's a good idea.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, The Kingdom*

I'm three-quarters of the way through this, and my first impression is, Heavens to Betsy, it's only one tempo! I think this piece needs to be consumed in small chunks.


----------



## D Smith

Again inspired by Vaneyes' top 100, I'm listening to Chopin's waltzes, beautifully performed by Ingrid Fliter.


----------



## Guest

This 7-disc set arrived today--for $26 I'd say that's quite a bargain! Some of the composers are less familiar than others, so it's always fun to encounter previously unknown (to me) Baroque composers such as Valentini and Fiorenza. I started with the Valentini Concerti Grossi--very nice. A bit like a more contrapuntal Vivaldi. Superb sound--close and detailed yet still plenty reverberant.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979 - '85.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The unbounded joy that Sinopoli brings to the outer movements of Schumann's _Spring Symphony_ perfectly capture how gorgeous the weather is right now where I'm at. . . . _AND I'M STUCK IN A BUILDING AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!_

I feel so happy right now--- and yet so _stir crazy _that I can't even handle it.









. . . and Karajan's _Rhennish_ is only_ compounding _the problem.


----------



## KenOC

Enjoying Ludwig's Violin Sonatas Op. 10, Mutter and Orkis. Quite delightful.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concerto 9
Mahler: Symphony 9


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another round-up:

*Bax
String quartet No. 1 in G major
String quartet No. 2 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1999]










*Witold Lutoslawski - String Quartet
Krzysztof Penderecki - Quartetto per archi
Toshiro Mayuzumi - Prelude for String Quartet
John Cage - String Quartet in Four parts*
LaSalle Quartet [DG, 1967 / 72]










*
Shostakovich
String Quartet No.9 in Eb, Op.117
String Quartet No.14 in F#, Op.142*
Fitzwilliam String Quartet [Decca, 1975 - 77]










*Mendelssohn
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 44 No. 1*
Coull String Quartet [Hyperion, 1992]










*Reger
String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109*
Drolc Quartet [DG, 1969 - 71]


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaneyes said:


>


Aww...Martha dyed her hair. Not that it matters at all, but I'd always admired her completely natural aging look.


----------



## Triplets

Tchaikovsky Symphony 1, Winter Dreams, Pletnev/Russian State SO on Pentatone. A little lethargic in IV, otherwise very well done. We will hear Muti lead the CSO in this piece Saturday.


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61328
> 
> 
> The unbounded joy that Sinopoli brings to the outer movements of Schumann's _Spring Symphony_ perfectly capture how gorgeous the weather is right now where I'm at. . . . _AND I'M STUCK IN A BUILDING AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> I feel so happy right now--- and yet so _stir crazy _that I can't even handle it.
> 
> View attachment 61329
> 
> 
> . . . and Karajan's _Rhennish_ is only_ compounding _the problem.


I know the feeling, except that our temp is 32 F. I second your enthusiasm of Von K Rhennish


----------



## Haydn man

I have just listened to SQ No 2 and pretty powerful and intense it was. Needs another serious listen to

Followed by








SQ No 4
I am really enjoying the work and the performance


----------



## SimonNZ

Philip Glass' Aguas da Amazonia - Uakti


----------



## aajj

Bartok's 2nd Violin Sonata - Gyorgy Pauk & Jeno Jando.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Grieg*

_Holberg Suite, Opus 40
Wedding Day at Troldhaugen, Opus 65, No 6
Lyric Suite, Opus 54
Norwegian Dances, Opus 35_

Bamberg Symphony
Edouard van Remoortel conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony 1, Winter Dreams, Pletnev/Russian State SO on Pentatone. A little lethargic in IV, otherwise very well done. We will hear Muti lead the CSO in this piece Saturday.


I'm glad you said that. I got the DG Pletnev Tchaikovsky box set when it came out in the mid-nineties-- and I played it once and gave it away. I found it surprisingly anemic. His _Pathetique _on Virgin was _much less _restrained-- which, given my inclinations, is always a virtue with Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Cosmos

As much as I love minimalism, this album of Philip Glass piano works isn't doing it for me...




- Metamorphosis 1-5
- Mad Rush
- Wichita vortex sutra [Currently on this one]
- Opening to Glassworks
- The Hours
- Modern Love Waltz


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Well, I made it through the work day and am relaxing now with a glass of wine, some pizza and this fine recording of Carl Stamitz's Clarinet Concertos.










Kevin


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm glad you said that. I got the DG Pletnev Tchaikovsky box set when it came out in the mid-nineties-- and I played it once and gave it away. I found it surprisingly anemic. His _Pathetique _on Virgin was _much less _restrained-- which, given my inclinations, is always a virtue with Tchaikovsky.


I only had the Manfred from his 90 cycle which I liked. I have the Pentatone cycle, because I wanted a High Resolution multichannel cycle. It isn't perfect but the hits outweigh the misses.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Georges Onslow
String Quintet op. 19 in E minor
String Quintet op. 51 in G minor*
Diogenes Quartett, Manuel van der Nahmer [cpo, 2006]










*Onslow
String Quartet No.28 in E flat major, Op.54*
Quatuor Diotima [Naïve, 2009 ]










*
Shostakovich
String Quartet No.11 in F minor, Op.122*
Fitzwilliam String Quartet [Decca, 1977]










*Bridge: Works for String Quartet
An Irish Melody, 'The Londonderry Air'
Cherry Ripe
Sally In Our Alley
Sir Roger De Coverley*
The Nash Ensemble 
*Bridge: Violin Sonata*
Ian Brown, piano; Marianne Thorsen, violin
[Hyperion, 2013]


----------



## bejart

Leopold Mozart (1719-1787): Symphony in D Major, Eisen D 18

Bohdan Warchal directing the Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## DiesIraeCX

"The Debussy Edition" came in the mail today. I begin by listening to Disc 6, _Images #1, Images #2_, and _Children's Corner_ by Arturo Michelangelo Benedetti.


















This is the DG recording used for this box set.


----------



## George O

Sieur de Sainte-Colombe (circa 1640-1700)

Concerts à deux Violes esgales










Wieland Kuijken, viola da gamba
Jordi Savall, viola da gamba

on Astrée (France), from 1976


----------



## pianississimo

It's after 1 in the morning and I've been up since 5 but I'm listening to Mendelssohn: Symphony No 1 with the LSO and Claudio Abbado and I'm enjoying it too much to give in and go to bed!


----------



## bejart

Domenico Dragonetti (1763-1846): String Quintet No.18 in C Major

John Feeney, double bass -- Krista Bennion Feeney, violin -- Anca Nicolau and Joanna Hood, violas -- Myron Lutzke, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I believe this is my 10th or so recording of the _Winterreise_... 3 within the last year. And it is a very fine Winterreise at that. I had the opportunity to hear Goerne perform the Winterreise live about a decade ago. It was a delicious experience... and one that spurred on my passion for Schubert's great lieder cycle.

*****

It turns out this is my 13th Winterreise:





But then considering that I place the Wintereisse on the same level as on of Mozart's finest operas or Bach's Saint Matthew Passion, it only seems right and necessary to hear as many variations as possible.


----------



## Albert7

Got through most of Bernstein's rendition of the Mahler 6th this afternoon:









One more movement left. So radiant and just pure energy that Lenny imparts to this piece.


----------



## pmsummer

*Am I supposed to choose?*










LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA
_The Medieval Fiddle_
*Jordi Savall*; lira, rebab, vièles
*Pedro Estevan*; percussion

Astrée


----------



## Mahlerian

albertfallickwang said:


> Got through most of Bernstein's rendition of the Mahler 6th this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 61355
> 
> 
> One more movement left. So radiant and just pure energy that Lenny imparts to this piece.


Bernstein's DG Sixth is a hard-driven, forceful performance that I've loved since the first time I heard it.


----------



## SimonNZ

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *****
> 
> It turns out this is my 13th Winterreise:


That made me check to see if the very interesting but never on cd Schmitt-Walter / Giesen is going to be included in the new Decca Mono Years box.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4787946

Sadly not (though it will have a few of the never before on cd early Quartetto Italianos - though not their early Beethovens).


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Flute Sonata in G Major, Op.69

Eyvind Rafn flute -- Esther Vagning, piano


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Bernstein's DG Sixth is a hard-driven, forceful performance that I've loved since the first time I heard it.


Me too.

...............


----------



## Triplets

Triplets said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony 1, Winter Dreams, Pletnev/Russian State SO on Pentatone. A little lethargic in IV, otherwise very well done. We will hear Muti lead the CSO in this piece Saturday.


Oh boy. Just played Muti's recording of Winter Dreams, with the Philharmonia, in preparation for tomorrow's concert. Does he ever leave Pletnev in the dust. It will be interesting to see if he changes anything 30 years on.


----------



## Haydn man

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I believe this is my 10th or so recording of the _Winterreise_... 3 within the last year. And it is a very fine Winterreise at that. I had the opportunity to hear Goerne perform the Winterreise live about a decade ago. It was a delicious experience... and one that spurred on my passion for Schubert's great lieder cycle.
> 
> *****
> 
> It turns out this is my 13th Winterreise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then considering that I place the Wintereisse on the same level as on of Mozart's finest operas or Bach's Saint Matthew Passion, it only seems right and necessary to hear as many variations as possible.


I would very much welcome you advice on recommendations for these songs


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart *: piano concerto's 14-15-16
*Daniel Barenboim *


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Ahead of the game this week by an hour or so but listening to Bax Symphony No. 1 for the Saturday Symphony.










Kevin


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1 -- Baiba Skride, violin / Munchner Philharmoniker, Mikko Franck conducting. I still prefer the Mordkovich recording (RIP, Lydia) but this is very fine. I think it's one of the absolute finest violin concertos ever written.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pascal Dusapin's String Quartet No.5 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of warhorses at work. 
Sibelius Symphony #2 and his violin concerto on my iPod taken from these two disks















and at home via Spotify
Carter String Quartet #2







Coates String Quartet #9


----------



## SimonNZ

following senza sordino:

Gloria Coates' String Quartet No.9 - Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Lord Lance

*Liszt's Dante Symphony, S. 648 (Transcribed for Two Pianos)*

Rarely heard, I think. Quite the accomplishment by Liszt. Fantastic through and through. Mesmerizing and spellbinding. Especially "II. - Purgatorio"


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: sonatas for violin and viola da gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose); Haydn: 6 sonatas (Gould); Elliott Carter: Concerti (Knussen cond.)


----------



## aleazk

Francis Dhomont - Je te salue, vieil océan!; Lettre de Sarajevo; Cycle du son Mov. 2 "AvatArsSon"


----------



## SimonNZ

Mauricio Kagel's String Quartet No.1 - Arditti Quartet










Wolfgang Rihm's String Quartet No.12 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I believe this is my 10th or so recording of the _Winterreise_... 3 within the last year. And it is a very fine Winterreise at that. I had the opportunity to hear Goerne perform the Winterreise live about a decade ago. It was a delicious experience... and one that spurred on my passion for Schubert's great lieder cycle.
> 
> *****
> 
> It turns out this is my 13th Winterreise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then considering that I place the Wintereisse on the same level as on of Mozart's finest operas or Bach's Saint Matthew Passion, it only seems right and necessary to hear as many variations as possible.


Given you have so many recordings of the cycle, I'm curious why you never bought a female voice version. Ludwig and Fassbaender both recorded it.


----------



## Bas

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in Em, The Hebrides, Violin Concerto in Dm
By Alina Ibragimova, Orchestra of the age of Enlightenment, Vladimir Jurowski [dir.], on Hyperion









Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn & Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel - String quartet no. 2. opus 13 in Am, String Quartet in E-flat (Fanny), String Quartet no. 6 opus 80 in Fm
By Quatuor Ebene, on Virgin Classics









Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn - Piano Trio in Dm, Piano Trio in Cm
By The Van Baerle Trio, on Challenge Classics


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Given Legge's musical conservatism, it always surprises me *Il Turco in Italia* was recorded at all; after all, it was not one of Rossini's better known works. We should be grateful that it was, though, for this set is pure joy from beginning to end. It might not take any prizes for textual accuracy now, and cuts abound, but objections fade away in a performance of such sparkle and wit.

Callas had sung the role of Fiorilla in a production at the tiny Teatro Elisea in Rome in 1950 and would go on to sing it again in Milan in 1955 in a new production by Zeffirelli. Gavazzeni was in the pit on every occasion.

Callas's only other excursion into comedy was the role of Rosina in *Il Barbiere di Siviglia*, and, though the studio recording made in London was an outstanding success, her appearance in the role at La Scala was, by all accounts, one of the few low points in her career. No such caveats attach themselves to her Fiorilla, which seems to have been a success from day one. According to the critic Bebeducci, who was there at the opening night of the Rome production, it was "extremely difficult to believe that she can be the perfect interpreter of both Turandot and Isolde," which was the reputation she had at that time. However, these performances could be seen to be a turning point in her career. After singing Kundry in concert the following month, she never again sang a Wagner role. The opera also introduced her to Luchino Visconti, who, with his friends of the Anfiparnasso intellectual circle, mounted the production, and who was to become a seminal influence on her in the years to come.

Unlike so many of the operas she sang, and like most of Rossini's comedies, *Il Turco in Italia* is an ensemble piece, and Callas is very much part of that ensemble. She has only one aria, _Non si da follia maggiore_ which she sings with masterful ease, and a wonderful sense of the ironic, almost a vocal equivalent of an arched eyebrow. Indeed throughout so vivid is her verbal painting that you feel you can see every fleeting facial expression.

One of the high points is her duet with her husband Geronio, sung with quite the right hangdog tones by Franco Calabrese. At first haughty, then contrite as she attempts to assuage his indignation (_No mia vita_), then angrily rounding on him, her voice lashing out on _Ed osate minacciarmi_ like a verbal slap, she is the mistress of every comedic turn.

She is surrounded by an excellent cast; the aforementioned Calabrese, the veteran Stabile, dry voiced but full of personality as the Poet, Rossi-Lemeni an ever vascillating Turk, Gedda a lyrical Narciso, and Gardino as Zaida, the gypsy girl with claws only a mite less sharp than Callas's; but only Callas has the dexterity, the flexibility and the ease in coloratura to do full justice to Rossini's florid writing.

Gavazzeni conducts a sparkling version of the score. To get the opera in something like its original text you will have to turn to the Chailly recording with Bartoli. A deeper authenticity, however, lies in this version with Callas. One senses the performers had as much fun making it as we do listening to it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Having just injected a little Italian sunshine into my cold winter morning, now seeing if a little Greek sunshine will warm me up a bit more. Baltsa sings songs by Theodorakis and Hadjidakis.


----------



## Triplets

DiesIraeVIX said:


> "The Debussy Edition" came in the mail today. I begin by listening to Disc 6, _Images #1, Images #2_, and _Children's Corner_ by Arturo Michelangelo Benedetti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61353
> 
> 
> This is the DG recording used for this box set.


I was just playing my DG discs of Benedtetti in the Preludes and Images. I have had these discs for about 20 
years. They were making an awful noise on my Oppo-BD 105. They played fine in other pla
yers. On inspection all 3 of these discs have a white ring just in side the outer ring of the disc. I have no other discs in my collection that have this, not even on other DGs of similar vintage. I am assuming thte ring caused the problem, maaking the
laser on this player have a problem tracking. I burned the discs to my hard drive and listened to them that way.
Out of curiousity, could you tell me if the Benedetti recordings in your collection have a similar ring towards the outside of the disc?


----------



## Jeff W

*Another quick post*

Good morning TC from cold and overcast Albany!









Got started by listening to the Opus 54 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet played. I love this set. Well worth the $9.99 I spent on it!









Next went with Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 6 and Orchestral Suite No. 2. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker. Very enjoyable works by an underrated composer.









From one underrated composer to another in Ferdinand Ries and his Symphonies No. 7 and WoO 30 (No. 8). Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.









Not sure if this one counts as 'Classical' or not. Miklos Rozsa's score to the 1959 film 'Ben-Hur'. The composer also conducted the MGM Symphony Orchestra. Makes me want to break out my DVDs!


----------



## Blancrocher

For Grazyna Bacewicz's death day, a first listen via spotify to her piano music, played by Ewa Kupiec.


----------



## TresPicos

My Lesure-order Debussy walk-through on Spotify continues, now pausing at #42. It's just one great discovery after another, and I haven't even reached the major works yet!

For example, I had never heard of "Le Gladiateur" before, written for the Prix de Rome in the 1880s.









I had never heard of tenor Bernard Richter before either. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Having just injected a little Italian sunshine into my cold winter morning, now seeing if a little Greek sunshine will warm me up a bit more. Baltsa sings songs by Theodorakis and Hadjidakis.


Gotta have it! _Merci. ;DD_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Gotta have it! _Merci. ;DD_


It would definitely be classed as a crossover album, but I'm half Greek and I love it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from cold and overcast Albany!
> 
> View attachment 61372
> 
> 
> Got started by listening to the Opus 54 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet played. I love this set. Well worth the $9.99 I spent on it!
> 
> View attachment 61373
> 
> 
> Next went with Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 6 and Orchestral Suite No. 2. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker. Very enjoyable works by an underrated composer.
> 
> View attachment 61374
> 
> 
> From one underrated composer to another in Ferdinand Ries and his Symphonies No. 7 and WoO 30 (No. 8). Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester.
> 
> View attachment 61375
> 
> 
> Not sure if this one counts as 'Classical' or not. Miklos Rozsa's score to the 1959 film 'Ben-Hur'. The composer also conducted the MGM Symphony Orchestra. Makes me want to break out my DVDs!


Who cares? Rozsa comes from the highest Olympian peaks possible.

_Total _Marschallin thumbs-up.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Wagner - Overture to "Rienzi" (Szell/Columbia)
Wagner - Orchestral excerpts from "The Ring" (Steinberg/Command)*


----------



## bejart

Charles Avison (1709-1770): Violin Concerto in G Major, Op.4, No.6

The Avison Ensemble with Pavlo Beznosiuk on violin


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. F. Händel - Messiah (Karl Richter; Donath; Reynolds; Burrows; McIntyre; John Alldis Choir; London Philharmonic Orchestra).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Triplets said:


> I was just playing my DG discs of Benedtetti in the Preludes and Images. I have had these discs for about 20
> years. They were making an awful noise on my Oppo-BD 105. They played fine in other pla
> yers. On inspection all 3 of these discs have a white ring just in side the outer ring of the disc. I have no other discs in my collection that have this, not even on other DGs of similar vintage. I am assuming thte ring caused the problem, maaking the
> laser on this player have a problem tracking. I burned the discs to my hard drive and listened to them that way.
> Out of curiousity, could you tell me if the Benedetti recordings in your collection have a similar ring towards the outside of the disc?


Hi Triplets, I just checked and there isn't any white ring to speak of, it looks just like all the other discs in the box set. It's possible that your copy is defective.

One more thing, I'm sure you know this already, but "The Debussy Edition" discs aren't comprised of the actual DG discs. Same recordings, same music, but different discs.

For this box set, it's Michelangeli for the _Images 1, 2_, and _Children's Corner_ and Krystian Zimerman for the _Preludes, Books 1 & 2. _


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Bax: Symphony No. 1
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Handley


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Duets from *Semiramide*, *Anna Bolena*, *Norma*, *Les Contes d'Hofmann*, *Aida*, *Madama Butterfly* and *La Gioconda*. Some lovely singing though I wouldn't necessarily prefer versions here to say Sutherland and Horne in the *Semiramide*, and the *Anna Bolena* duet doesn't have a tenth of the drama and tension of Callas and Simionato live at La Scala. This is a comparatively low voltage affair, for all the glory of the two voices.

There is no doubt however that these _are_ two splendid voices in full vocal glory, and the disc affords much pleasure on a purely aural level.


----------



## papsrus

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Hi Triplets, I just checked and there isn't any white ring to speak of, it looks just like all the other discs in the box set. It's possible that your copy is defective.
> 
> One more thing, I'm sure you know this already, but "The Debussy Edition" discs aren't comprised of the actual DG discs. Same recordings, same music, but different discs.
> 
> For this box set, it's Michelangeli for the _Images 1, 2_, and _Children's Corner_ and Krystian Zimerman for the _Preludes, Books 1 & 2. _
> 
> View attachment 61385


In theory, any defects on the outer rim of a disc should only be audible toward the end of the disc, as CDs play from the center to the outer edge, opposite an LP, correct?

The white ring could be a wear mark, indicating the discs are not fitting into the CD player correctly, and thus producing the noise mentioned.

Just a guess.

NP. Stenhammar String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Albert7

Completed Lenny's Mahler 6th this morning and it was marvelous .









On to the 7th symphony hopefully later on this afternoon while I head to Starbucks.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Violin Sonata in A Major, Op.23, No.2

Duo Ongarese: Ildiko Hajdu, violin -- Gyorgy Deri, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Duets from *Semiramide*, *Anna Bolena*, *Norma*, *Les Contes d'Hofmann*, *Aida*, *Madama Butterfly* and *La Gioconda*. Some lovely singing though I wouldn't necessarily prefer versions here to say Sutherland and Horne in the *Semiramide*, and the *Anna Bolena* duet doesn't have a tenth of the drama and tension of Callas and Simionato live at La Scala. This is a comparatively low voltage affair, for all the glory of the two voices.
> 
> There is no doubt however that these _are_ two splendid voices in full vocal glory, and the disc affords much pleasure on a purely aural level.


That was one of the first recital discs I've ever owned-- and I absolutely _LOVED_ Caballe and Verret's _Butterfly_ duet on it. . . and then along came its eventual displacement with Freni; and then later with De Los Angeles. . . and then finally, everything just somehow faded into the backround with. . . well, you know the rest.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> It would definitely be classed as a crossover album, but I'm half Greek and I love it!


You're the _ultimate_ Callas fan.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A couple of tracks from the last disc. Frida Leider radiant in Brunnilde's Awakening (with Rudolf Laubenthal as Siegmund) and Majorie Lawrence singing the Immolation (in French).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Given Legge's musical conservatism, it always surprises me *Il Turco in Italia* was recorded at all; after all, it was not one of Rossini's better known works. We should be grateful that it was, though, for this set is pure joy from beginning to end. It might not take any prizes for textual accuracy now, and cuts abound, but objections fade away in a performance of such sparkle and wit.
> 
> Callas had sung the role of Fiorilla in a production at the tiny Teatro Elisea in Rome in 1950 and would go on to sing it again in Milan in 1955 in a new production by Zeffirelli. Gavazzeni was in the pit on every occasion.
> 
> Callas's only other excursion into comedy was the role of Rosina in *Il Barbiere di Siviglia*, and, though the studio recording made in London was an outstanding success, her appearance in the role at La Scala was, by all accounts, one of the few low points in her career. No such caveats attach themselves to her Fiorilla, which seems to have been a success from day one. According to the critic Bebeducci, who was there at the opening night of the Rome production, it was "extremely difficult to believe that she can be the perfect interpreter of both Turandot and Isolde," which was the reputation she had at that time. However, these performances could be seen to be a turning point in her career. After singing Kundry in concert the following month, she never again sang a Wagner role. The opera also introduced her to Luchino Visconti, who, with his friends of the Anfiparnasso intellectual circle, mounted the production, and who was to become a seminal influence on her in the years to come.
> 
> Unlike so many of the operas she sang, and like most of Rossini's comedies, *Il Turco in Italia* is an ensemble piece, and Callas is very much part of that ensemble. She has only one aria, _Non si da follia maggiore_ which she sings with masterful ease, and a wonderful sense of the ironic, almost a vocal equivalent of an arched eyebrow. Indeed throughout so vivid is her verbal painting that you feel you can see every fleeting facial expression.
> 
> One of the high points is her duet with her husband Geronio, sung with quite the right hangdog tones by Franco Calabrese. At first haughty, then contrite as she attempts to assuage his indignation (_No mia vita_), then angrily rounding on him, her voice lashing out on _Ed osate minacciarmi_ like a verbal slap, she is the mistress of every comedic turn.
> 
> She is surrounded by an excellent cast; the aforementioned Calabrese, the veteran Stabile, dry voiced but full of personality as the Poet, Rossi-Lemeni an ever vascillating Turk, Gedda a lyrical Narciso, and Gardino as Zaida, the gypsy girl with claws only a mite less sharp than Callas's; but only Callas has the dexterity, the flexibility and the ease in coloratura to do full justice to Rossini's florid writing.
> 
> Gavazzeni conducts a sparkling version of the score. To get the opera in something like its original text you will have to turn to the Chailly recording with Bartoli. A deeper authenticity, however, lies in this version with Callas. One senses the performers had as much fun making it as we do listening to it.


Callas' _entire performance _in _Il Turco in Italia_ is so superbly minxy, and flirty, and clever, and cute that I instantly fell in love with the entire opera. "_Non si da follia maggiore_" is just pure flirty _FUN_, but its so deftly and perfectly_ sung_-- that I constantly think to myself, "Jesus, no one can sing, and act, and intone, and trill, and color, and shade so exquisitely perfect. None of her singing sounds labored or studied or mannered-- all of it just trips off of her tongue with the greatest of ease.

When I first heard her do this role, I was just laughing the entire_ time_ while she chided her husband for his (justifiable) suspicions. The only thing close in enjoyment that I get from this type of comic ingenuity is Sir John Falstaff.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> following senza sordino:
> 
> Gloria Coates' String Quartet No.9 - Kreutzer Quartet


I always wonder how many people mix up Eric and Gloria. I'd love to see their faces as soon as her music kicks in!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> A couple of tracks from the last disc. Frida Leider radiant in Brunnilde's Awakening (with Rudolf Laubenthal as Siegmund) and Majorie Lawrence singing the Immolation (in French).


That should be interesting.

How _is her _'stentorian declamation' in French?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> That should be interesting.
> 
> How _is her _'stentorian declamation' in French?


Well in French it doesn't sound that stentorian, but I love Marjorie Lawrence. She initially made her career in France which is why she made so many recordings in French.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Well in French it doesn't sound that stentorian, but I love Marjorie Lawrence. She initially made her career in France which is why she made so many recordings in French.


I suspected as much.

Sometimes you're more 'French' than even I am. _;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*

Jascha Horenstein, on Music & Arts.


----------



## papsrus

Berlioz -- Requiem / 3 Overtures (DG)
Levine, Berlin Phil, Pavarotti

Ye old sound system gets a pretty good workout here!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I suspected as much.
> 
> Sometimes you're more 'French' than even I am. _;D_


Well I'm closer geographically.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Well I'm closer geographically.


"Becoming French," by Greg Mitchell, "In Five Easy Liaisons."

_;D_


----------



## Weston

Music for catching up on this thread.
*
Daugherty: Philadelphia Stories*
Marin Alsop / Colorado Symphony Orchestra










The first movement has a Quentin Tarantino recreates 1970s B movies feeling (in an intentional way, I think). It fits my mood perfectly this morning, and is also quite fun. The rest of the piece explores a roller coaster ride of various moods but also continues having fun in way I won't spoil by revealing. I can highly recommend this accessible piece for anyone.

Note: The other work on this disc, UFO, I haven't found very interesting yet, probably because of the Varese-like siren used a couple of times, but you never know when that one day will be just ripe for it. My tastes have grown a lot over the last years.

*Montsalvatge: Tres Postals Il·luminadas *
Orquestra de Cambra Terrassa 48 & Quim Térmens










This reminds me of Rautavaara meets third stream.

*Prokofiev: Dreams (Symphonic Tableau), Op. 6*
Theodore Kuchar / National Symphony Orchestra










Early Prokofiev, still recognizable but with a hint of Debussy influence, if Debussy had been Russian maybe.


----------



## Itullian

Merry Widow, Met...................


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras' _joie de vivre_ is writ-large in the first movement of _Symphony No. 34._

And following Greg Mitchell's great idea from yesterday's post: Mutter's _Sinfonia Concertante._


----------



## brotagonist

I've had this wafting this morning:









Hindemith SQ 1 (1923), 5 (1915)
Danish Quartet

The former, an early graduation piece that had only been rediscovered in 1994, is styled after Dvořák's SQ in F and Schönberg's early SQ in D. I need to revisit this again, as my impressions are so overshadowed by the impact the latter has on me.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Haydn man

I really enjoy these performances and the quality of the recordings is good
The Op 33 quartets are a joy, highlighting Haydn at his playful and inventive best.


----------



## maestro267

*Bax*: Symphony No. 1
London PO/Fredman


----------



## starthrower

This is a great one Maestro Schnittke!


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61396
> 
> 
> Mackerras' _joie de vivre_ is writ-large in the first movement of _Symphony No. 34._
> 
> And following Greg Mitchell's great idea from yesterday's post: Mutter's _Sinfonia Concertante._
> 
> View attachment 61397


 I have that Mackerras disc. It's good. I would avoid his remakes that he did on the Linn Label (SACD).


----------



## Triplets

starthrower said:


> This is a great one Maestro Schnittke!


Life With An Idiot? My ex-wife always used to mutter that, and I don't think she knew any of Schnittke's music...


----------



## Weston

More music to catch up on this thread by.
*
Ligeti: Cello Concerto*
Reinbert de Leeuw / Asko Ensemble / Shoenberg Ensemble










Marvelously throbbing microtonal (or maybe just slightly detuned at times, which I think is the same thing) soundscapes, though I'm sure some might say putting a tea kettle on to boil could deliver the same effect. I wish the piece had three movements instead of only two. It does not feel long enough. I restarted the work from the beginning and listened again.

On the second listen I really appreciated a section in what I suppose we could call the development that is so rhythmically complex as to be an ongoing sustained surprise. It's an uncanny feeling. Often when a work is this complex rhythmically it becomes rubbish. I prefer to have some kind of steady rhythm for anchoring myself so I can appreciate the deviations. This section does just barely leave this listener anchored, but it is enough to feel the piece take off for parts unknown without getting completely lost. I love it!

*Robert Kahn: Serenade in F minor, Op. 73*
Han de Vries, oboe; Henk Guittart, viola; Ivo Janssen, piano; Großetropf Dämpfer von Pfützeberegnung, album cover puddle sprinkler.










It's a little hard to go back in time when one has been in what seems like the distant future, but this is a pleasant if at times melancholy piece. I love the tonal colors available when one includes instruments besides the usual piano and strings in a chamber ensemble.

*Schwarz-Schilling: Sinfonia diatonica, for orchestra*
José Serebrier / Weimar Staatskapelle










I pushed this into the background a bit. While not horrible, neither is it riveting, at least not at the moment. One thing I have learned is that my perception changes radically over time. (And now that I've written that, the second movement simmers down into a gentle fugal passage that is drawing my attention in spite of my efforts.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> I have that Mackerras disc. It's good. I would avoid his remakes that he did on the Linn Label (SACD).


That's a big Roger Wilco 'copy' on that one, Triplets. _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Vanhal's Stabat Mater - Vaclav Neumann. cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

For this week's "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Bax*: Symphony 1 (Dedicated to John Ireland), w. BBCPO/Handley (rec. 2003).https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...gFuNi8Doo#t=17 ​


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985, and 1994 - '96.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 8

*Liszt*: Piano Concerti 1 & 2, etc., w. Zimerman/BSO/Ozawa (DG, rec.1987).

*Verdi*: Requiem, w. VPO/HvK et al (DG, rec.1984).

*Schumann*: Symphonies 1 - 4, w. VPO/LB (DG, rec.1984/5).

*Schumann*: Piano Music, w. Lupu (Decca, rec.1993).


----------



## LancsMan

*Bernstein: West Side Story* Kiri Te Kanawa, Jose Carreras conducted by Bernstein on DG








Compared to more recent musicals this is packed full of memorable music. This is an excellent recording, although the performance is not as young, lean and mean as could be desired. And some of the music seems a bit dated now. Plus some of the more sentimental 'love' music seems insipid. I guess I found Candide (which I listened to last night) more to my cynical taste.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 61382
> 
> 
> *For Grazyna Bacewicz's death day*, a first listen via spotify to her piano music, played by Ewa Kupiec.


I knew I forgot something. Thanks for the reminder (1969). :angel::tiphat:

Recorded 2009.


----------



## Triplets

Debussy, Preludes ,Books I and II Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli

Pure liquid crystalline magic


----------



## Jeff W

*Working out with Beethoven*









Today's workout music was Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 with Janos Ferencsik leading the Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Aww...Martha dyed her hair. Not that it matters at all, but I'd always admired her completely natural aging look.


Fou dyed, too. Two bottles, one price...maybe.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: *Veronique Dietschy (Soprano)*

_- Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
- 5 Poèmes De Baudelaire, L 64
- Fêtes Galantes #1, L 80_


----------



## Guest

I was just listening to Gli Incogniti's recording of Vivaldi's "The Four Seasons." Wow. I don't think I've ever heard it play with greater intensity.


----------



## Cosmos

Took a walk listening to music I just bought:

Liszt - Sonata in b minor










Love his dynamics: he emphasizes the work's rhapsodic nature, and really makes the piano sing

Bach-Busoni: Various

















"Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ", and "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
- Two beautiful choral preludes that I like to listen to side-by-side. While I'd love it if the latter were in the major key that the first one ends in, it's still all good. The contrasting mood always gets me.

Capriccio "On the Departure of my Beloved Brother" 
- Fun work that I'd only listen to on harpsichord before. Piano's just as good

Prelude and Fugue in Eb Major "St. Anne"
- Magical

Toccata, Adagio, and Fugue in C Major
- A very different interpretation from other performances I've heard. Demidenko plays it with a thick Romantic lens, and that does brighten up the work a bit


----------



## George O

Kammermusik am Hofe Kaiser Leopolds I
Chamber Music at the Viennese Court under Leopold I

pieces by

Marco Antonio Ferro (after 1600-1662)

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (circa 1623-1680)

Johann Joseph Fux (1660-1741)

Johann Jacob Froberger (1616-1667)










Concerto Castello / Bruce Dickey

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1983


----------



## D Smith

I listened to Bax' Symphony No. 1 today for Saturday Symphony. I knew nothing about Bax before this. I thought it was a good piece but not great - I had trouble paying attention in parts, and thought some sections tended toward bombast. However, I will re-visit it in the future to give it another try. The performance by Lloyd-Jones and the RSNO seemed very good as far as I could tell.


----------



## LancsMan

D Smith said:


> I listened to Bax' Symphony No. 1 today for Saturday Symphony. I knew nothing about Bax before this. I thought it was a good piece but not great - I had trouble paying attention in parts, and thought some sections tended toward bombast. However, I will re-visit it in the future to give it another try. The performance by Lloyd-Jones and the RSNO seemed very good as far as I could tell.


I'm a Bax admirer, but I tend to find the tone poems more appealing than the symphonies.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tartini, Devil's Trill sonata. 
This work is amazing, and with a fascinating story behind it too.


----------



## SimonNZ

George: do you have the full set of Reflexe albums? I ask because I recently stumbled on this on another thread:

http://kingswayhallclassics.com/col...-reflexe-series-10-box-sets-each-of-6lps-1777

...though I can't possible afford it, but its interesting to learn those sets are out there.

But if EMI were to put out a replica-sleeve 60cd budget-cube box, then...

(though some are already in the Savall budget boxes)

Also: Emma!


----------



## LancsMan

*Headington: Violin Concerto* London Philharmonic Orchestra with Xue-Wei conducted by Jane Glover on ASV








Christopher Headington was an English composer (died 1996), and this Violin Concerto dates from 1959. It's rather nice, and typically English and conservative. It's the only piece of his in my CD collection. Very well played here. A pleasant musical byway though of no great musical significance, if that matters.

Very well played here.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann *

_Concerto in A Minor, Op 54
Novelettes Op 21, Nos 1 & 2_

Chicago Symphony
Giulini conducting
Artur Rubinstein, piano


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Saint-Saens - Danse Macabre, violin and piano. Rachel Barton (violin) and Patrick Sinozich (piano)
This performance is wonderful, the violin has a perfect tone.


----------



## Albert7

Just finished up the Mahler 7th live conducted by Abbado. Quite dramatic and wonderful. I think that it's Christopher Walken's fav symphony when he says "More cowbell!"









Tomorrow I will engage Solti's Mahler 8th.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> George: do you have the full set of Reflexe albums? I ask because I recently stumbled on this on another thread:
> 
> http://kingswayhallclassics.com/col...-reflexe-series-10-box-sets-each-of-6lps-1777
> 
> ...though I can't possible afford it, but its interesting to learn those sets are out there.
> 
> But if EMI were to put out a replica-sleeve 60cd budget-cube box, then...
> 
> (though some are already in the Savall budget boxes)
> 
> Also: Emma!


Yes, I do have the full set of 60. I bought them all singly (but many of the individual albums were in one lot), plus I have one box set just because it was the proverbial steal.

They actually did come out on CD in 2000, I see, in 10 sets of 6 CDs each. The asking price of the first set on Amazon is crazy.

I would've loved to have the box sets because of the cover art, but couldn't really justify it considering I already had the records singly. The price in your link is on the high side. The boxes don't come up very often, but when they do they usually are less than buying the LPs separately. The entire set for sale all together does not happen often, though, so there is that.

Emma is a curious little lion, for sure.


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> They actually did come out on CD in 2000, I see, in 10 sets of 6 CDs each. The asking price of the first set on Amazon is crazy.


Damn, somehow I missed hearing about those earlier. Oh well, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> Damn, somehow I missed hearing about those earlier. Oh well, thanks for the heads-up.


This link gives the catalog numbers of the CD boxes:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi65625.htm

I consider it the finest vinyl series of anything, period


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not fond of masses for cerebral/pleasure listening, although I like to hear them in church (why don't they ever play masses in church?  ), but I had read much about Janáček's Glagolitic Mass (Mackerras/Czech PO), in particular the organ part beginning at 35:50, which seems to be quite famous


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Concerto No 2 in B flat_

Philharmonia Orchestra
Giulini conducting


----------



## brotagonist

I noticed Weinberg's name floating around here recently, so I picked this one:

Mieczysław Weinberg Symphony 16, Op. 131
Chmura, Narodowa Orkiestra Symfoniczna Polskiego Radia w Katowicach

I was looking for a late piece, well post-Shostakovich, since Alexander Ivashkin said, of Weinberg:

"[His] works only served to kill off Shostakovich's music, to cover it over with a scab of numerous and bad copies."

What I hear has a Shostakovian grandeur, certainly; I think it's worth a few more listens  But, having listened to it once, I do kind of sense what Ivashkin was driving at, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Child, Sacred Choral Music*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin
24 Préludes, Op. 11
6 Préludes, Op. 13
5 Préludes, Op. 15
5 Préludes, Op. 16*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2004]

The third disc from the Lettberg Scriabin complete piano works box set, and my first listen. My usual procedure with (almost) completely unknown music is to just let it wash over me and then listen repeatedly.










*
Bruckner
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, WAB 105*
(i) RSNO, Georg Tintner [Naxos, 1997]
(ii)Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly [Decca, 1999]

This is last Saturday's Saturday symphony, and this is me just getting around to it!

















*Bridge - Miscellaneous works for string quartet
Phantasie Quartet (i.e. effectively his 'String Quartet #0')
Three Novelletten
Three Idylls
Folk songs (for string quartet)
Three Pieces*
Maggini Quartet - [Naxos, rec. 1994]

This disc contains music of interest to Bridge 'completists' like myself, but the early 'Phantasie' String Quartet, the Novelletten and the Idylls are worthwhile additions. The 'Folk Songs' supplement the versions I already have (by the Nash Ensemble) but you'll know already how much I like those subtly crafted and joyous 'lighter' Bridge chamber works.


----------



## aajj

Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1











brotagonist said:


> I'm not fond of masses for cerebral/pleasure listening, although I like to hear them in church (why don't they ever play masses in church?  ), but I had read much about Janáček's Glagolitic Mass (Mackerras/Czech PO), in particular the organ part beginning at 35:50, which seems to be quite famous


Your reason for editing, "added final smiley to illustrate pleasure," gave me a smile. Also, love Glagolitic Mass, including the recording you cited.


----------



## cwarchc

A couple of this weeks mix for the commute


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Janine Jansen performing the Meditation from Thais. Absolutely stunning. Here is the link:






Enjoy!
Edit: 
I was scrolling through the comment section on this video and I saw the following comment posted 10 months ago that made me laugh out loud. This is my paraphrased (read: clearer) version of that comment:
"The 28 people who disliked this video are Beiber [however you spell it] fans."


----------



## Balthazar

Isabelle Faust plays *Bartók's Violin Concerto No. 2* with Daniel Harding leading the Swedish RSO.

Vladimir Feltsman plays *Haydn Piano Sonatas* - Hob XVI: 46, 34, 49, and 20.

The Met Live in HD - *The Merry Widow* with Renée Fleming and Nathan Gunn, Sir Andrew Davis conducting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I believe this is my 10th or so recording of the _Winterreise_... 3 within the last year. And it is a very fine Winterreise at that. I had the opportunity to hear Goerne perform the Winterreise live about a decade ago. It was a delicious experience... and one that spurred on my passion for Schubert's great lieder cycle.
> 
> *****
> 
> It turns out this is my 13th Winterreise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then considering that I place the Wintereisse on the same level as on of Mozart's finest operas or Bach's Saint Matthew Passion, it only seems right and necessary to hear as many variations as possible.


Hayn man- I would very much welcome you advice on recommendations for these songs

In what way? I find all of the above recordings to be quite marvelous. My personal favorites might be Hans Hotter, the Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau with Gerald Moore, Thomas Quasthoff, Jonas Kaufmann... and Matthias Goerne... but that might change next week. Like Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, Beethoven's piano sonatas, or Mozart's operas, the Winterreise is a work which no single performance/recording can exhaust.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Itullian said:


> Merry Widow, Met...................


Yes. I was listening to this as well. Unfortunately, I couldn't hear it all. Perhaps I'll pop Schwarzkopf's version on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morton Feldman- Violin and Orchestra. Stormy, mysterious, contemplative, and labyrinthine... yet quiet. In other words, everything.

eRikm- live in Rome: this is a solo turntable live improvisation. I actually enjoyed this a lot.

Iannis Xenakis - Eonta for piano, 2 trumpets, and 3 tenor trombones. I've always enjoyed the angular piano energy and the brass instruments' unique colors in this piece.

Francisco Lopez- Disc 4 of Through the Looking Glass










A magic combination of the rainforest and human machinery. The below would be a good image to describe this music:










Still far from too late to enjoy our composer of the month!


----------



## D Smith

Taking my cue from Vaneyes' top 100 again, Schumann's Symphony No. 4 - Karajan/Berlin (a good but not great performance imo) and Uchida's Kreisleriana which is perfection to my ears.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

I'm currently on a Janine Jansen (love her playing) spree, listening to a bunch of pieces I either have not heard her play or I have not heard at all. As I type, I'm listening to her performance of "The Lark Ascending" by Ralph Vaughan Williams. Unfortunately, this piece falls into the latter category of the two I described above. I love it. It's so sweet and charming.


----------



## Weston

Yay! Caught up again.



SimonNZ said:


> Wolfgang Rihm's String Quartet No.12 - Arditti Quartet


I discovered this work recently. I think the accordion timbre mixed with the string quartet is interesting and different. I wonder why more classical compositions haven't incorporated it.


----------



## starthrower

Le Bal Masque for baritone & chamber ensemble










This 2 disc EMI set features a fine selections of works. Also included is the beautiful concerto for marimba & vibraphone, the cello concerto w/ Janos Starker, and Trois Chansons.


----------



## SimonNZ

Salieri's Emperor Mass - Uwe Christian Harrer, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1 and Rachmaninov Piano Concerto #2







Webern String Quartet and Zemlinsky String Quartet #4







Shostakovich String Quartet #9


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Masek (1755-1831): Serenade in D Sharp

Academia Wind Quartet of Prague: Jiri Marsalak, flute -- Otto Trnka, oboe -- Petr Donek, clarinet -- Frantisek Pok, horn -- Josef Janda, bassoon


----------



## brotagonist

I spent waaaaay tooooo muuuuch tiiime sampling operas, but I noticed that it really can be catchy  There is a lifetime's worth available and it would take at least that long to sift through them all to find the great plots  I did find a little Wikipedia page that narrows it down a little, by giving a one-line teaser.

In the end, I listened to snippets totalling to about half of this entire opera:

Busoni Doktor Faust
[no information is given, but this could be the Nagano version that includes both the Jarnach and Beaumont completions]

I just didn't have the patience to hear it all today. I need some instrumental music now, to clear my head :lol: but I would like to hear it all one day.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DiesIraeCX

Listening to Debussy play his own music, I had no idea this even existed. Anyone have any thoughts on this recording? As a review on Classical.net put it, this is like hearing Bach play the Goldberg Variations.

The sound isn't as terrible as one would think, with the recordings being from 1904 and 1913. 

It's on Spotify, by the way, if you'd care to give it a listen.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*E Grieg*
_Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 16_

*M Ravel*
_Concerto for Piano in G Major_

USSR Radio and TV Large Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting Grieg
Vladimir Fedoseyeu conducting Ravel
Victor Eresko, piano


----------



## Weston

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Listening to Debussy play his own music, I had no idea this even existed. Anyone have any thoughts on this recording? As a review on Classical.net put it, this is like hearing Bach play the Goldberg Variations.
> 
> The sound isn't as terrible as one would think, with the recordings being from 1904 and 1913.
> 
> It's on Spotify, by the way, if you'd care to give it a listen.


I'm afraid they may confirm our suspicion that the myth is better than the reality. That singing style -- (shudder)! And the piano pieces themselves are kind of matter of fact. To my ears they lack the mystique we are used to hearing in Debussy.


----------



## Pugg

*Van Cliburn:
*
[CD7]
"Op.83 Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major," *Brahms*:
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## aajj

I'm enjoying de Falla's Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin & Cello.


----------



## SimonNZ

Busoni's String Quartet No.1 - Pelligrini Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

I've cleared my head. I pulled up a piece of floor and laid back into:









Beethoven Symphony 5
Norrington/LCP

Wow! I don't care what anyone says, but this is superb. The instruments are so clear, like a delicate lacework: I feel that I can hear each one.

Allmusic writes:

"Sometimes -- as in the First, Second, Fourth, and Eighth -- Norrington and the L.C.P. were light, bright, and utterly brilliant. Sometimes -- as in the Third, Fifth, Sixth, Seventh, and Ninth -- Norrington and the L.C.P. were trite, trivial, and thoroughly beside the point. The whole Norrington/L.C.P. cycle wasn't worth owning, but even its failures were interesting to listen to if for no other reason than that they proved that some Beethoven's symphonies just shouldn't be played on early instruments."

What a lot of balderdash  I only listened to the Fifth today, but it certainly falls into the category of the first set: light, bright and utterly brilliant. And those brass and string instruments...


----------



## KenOC

aajj said:


> I'm enjoying de Falla's Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin & Cello.


I think the slow movement of Falla's concerto is one of the finest pieces to come from 20th century Spain.


----------



## brotagonist

Itullian said:


>


What do you make of the Auryn, 'tullian?


----------



## SimonNZ

Ives' String Quartet No.2 "Manly Men" - Walden Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

How can I possibly be in anything but an excellent mood while listening to this heh heh...


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## senza sordino

Spinning my new disk of Rachmaninov Symphony #3 and The Bells







and earlier today doing my homework for the string quartet list, from Spotify
Haydn Op 74 #1







Reger String quartet in Eb


----------



## SimonNZ

Chaya Czernowin's String Quartet - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Morimur

*Richard Barrett: Lens for Quarter-tone, Flugelhorn & Electric Lap Steel Guitar*


__
https://soundcloud.com/r-barrett%2Flens-2013-for-quartertone


----------



## SimonNZ

Ondřej Adámek's Kameny - Ensemble Intercontemporain, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart

on a particularly well shot concert film from EIC's own YT chanel:






and a knockout performance of a quite unexpected work - I think I might double post this on the Pieces That Have Blown You Away thread


----------



## Lord Lance

*Mozart's Chamber Music: Part I - String Quintets*

Besides his symphonies and operas and piano concertos and other concertos lay his chamber music. All wonderful works in their own respect.

Listening to all six of his spellbinding String Quintets:


----------



## jim prideaux

the more I listen to Jarvi, Wallfisch and the SNO in performances of Prokofiev's Sinfonietta, Divertimento and Sinfonia Concertante the more I am convinced by this great recording of some superb music!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 1 in F Major (Artis-Quartett Wien).









An excellent recording, imo.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Piano Music (Aimard); Unsuk Chin: Concertos (Myung-Whun Chung); Ferneyhough: String Quartets (Arditti)


----------



## Jeff W

*Catching up on distributing 'Likes'*

Can't sleep, so it is time to catch up on this week's Symphonycast

The Orchestra of St. Luke's under Pablo Heras-Casado plays the following program from the 2014 Caramoor Music Festival.

WAGNER: Prelude to Act III, Lohengrin

ELGAR: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85 (Alisa Weilerstein soloist)

DVORAK: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A quartet of Schumann chamber works (not only because I'm beginning to crave a texture different from 'string quartet'):

*Märchenbilder, Op.113
Märchenerzählungen, Op.132*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet) [ECM New Series, 1995]

*Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47*
Trio Parnassus with Hariolf Schlichtig (viola) [MD&G, 2006]
*
Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44*
Lief Ove Andsnes, Artemis Quartet [Virgin Classics, 2007]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I would be in the crowd if this weren't fake


----------



## Badinerie

Disc 4 of this great set.
Symphony no 5 whilst not as Gripping as the Gibson/SNO or as dreamy as the Collins/LSO is still wonderfull.
The Pelleas et Melisande has to be Theee version to hear. The Death of Melisande is just devastatingly beautiful. Then there's that Symphony no 7!
Sigh!


----------



## Vinski

Bruckner Symphony No. 9

"Der Majestät aller Majestäten, dem lieben Gott."


----------



## cwarchc

A pleasant morning, whilst everyone was still in bed








Followed by








Then No 7 from this set


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano concerto no. 4 in G, no. 5 in Es 'Kaiser'
By Friedrich Gulda [piano], Wiener Philharmoniker, Horst Stein [dir.], on Decca


----------



## muzik

Badinerie said:


>


I'm listening to symphony no 1* now, I'll probably end up listening to them all. In order.

I love Sibelius.

*Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: French Suite No.5 in G Major, BWV 816

Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## Vinski

Sibelius Symphony No. 4


----------



## Jeff W

Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 1 with Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra. Catching up on the Saturday Symphonies listening. Still need to get to Bruckner's Symphony No. 5... (I know, I'm behind!)


----------



## Vronsky

Morton Feldman, Aki Takahashi ‎- Triadic Memories


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 9th-Mackerras and the OAE-oh yeah!

and thanks very much to all the previous 'posters'-despite all the Sibelius cycles I do have access to the Barbirolli is one I am missing, I suppose there is only one solution!


----------



## Pugg

Rossini : String sonatas.
Bring some summer feeling on this miserable day :lol:


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Bach with several Bach family members present in this beautiful disc by Magdalena Kozena. Recommended.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Mozart's Chamber Music: Part II - Music for Two Pianos*

Continuing my foray into the Gifted's chamber music.


----------



## Haydn man

Am listening to Book 2 for the first time.
This really is a joy and played with wonderful clarity. I am ashamed to confess my ignorance of Bach, but am beginning to rectify this 
I think I will try a harpsichord version next, via Spotify


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Ravel - Ouverture de feerie (Martinon/Angel)
Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp (Boston Sym. Chamber Players/DGG)
Roussel - Symphony #4 (Ansermet/London STS)*


----------



## starthrower

Disc 16 Berlioz


----------



## Badinerie

Kyung Wha Chung. From the Complete Decca recordings box set.
Vieuxtemps VC is a long time fave of mine.

(The image is the lp from the net)


----------



## George O

Sackbut Trombone and Organ in 17th & 18th Century Italy

pieces by

Benedetto Marcello (1686-1739)

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713)

Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)

Fra Gabriello Puliti (1580?-1644)

Giovanni Battista Ala da Monza (1580-1612)

Jean Pierre Mathieu, trombone & sackbut
Georges Dalvallée, organ

on Arion / Peters International (NYC), from 1975


----------



## Pugg

​First time this year :
*Berlioz : Les Nuits d'été *
*Eleanor Steber *, soprano


----------



## opus55

*Brahms*
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op.73
Alto Rhapsodie, Op.53 (Christa Ludwig | Wiener Singverein)
_Wiener Philharmoniker | Karl Böhm_










*Mozart*
Serenades, K.525, K.239, K.320
_Wiener Philharmoniker / Berliner Philharmoniker | Karl Böhm_


----------



## mushrider

Berlioz: Harold In Italy, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Jiracek


----------



## Kivimees

I so enjoyed yesterday's Saturday Symphony that I'm spending my Sunday listening to another second-tier late romantic early 20th century British symphony:









And I'm working on my sock drawer at the same time. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I heard one performance on Friday, but it didn't seem to cue in my brain  so I'll give it another go now

Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 1 with Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Puccini*
_Arias_

Eileen Farrell sings soprano

The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Max Rudolf conducting


----------



## Balthazar

The Tallis Scholars sing the *Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus* "Earthquake Mass" of *Antoine Brumel* (c.1460 - c.1520).

The Vermeer Quartet play *Bartók's String Quartets, Nos. 1 & 2*.

Mitsuko Uchida plays *Schumann's Davidsbündlertänze*.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful performances of the Coronation Anthems by The English Concert under Trevor Pinnock. I just love the run up to the entry of the chorus in _Zadok the Priest_. Gets me every time.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

starthrower said:


> Disc 16 Berlioz


I LOVE Baker's Berlioz! How I wish she were on Davis's studio recording of *Les Troyens*. Not that Veasey is bad, but Baker is just something else.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Starting the day with a little Haydn on my new headphones. Just beautiful!










Kevin


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

Deeply moving and profound. Nobody does keyboard Bach better than the great Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1837): Symphony No.7 in A Minor, Op.181

Howard Griffiths conducting the Zurcher Kammerorchester









PS. Kevin --
Your headphones look snazzy!


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Pierrot lunaire, Chamber Symphony No. 2 in E-flat minor
Yvonne Minton, Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## Albert7

Solti knows how to do the Mahler 8th... wow! Reminds me so much of my daughter, radiant and beautiful.

Vocals by Heather Harper and Lucia Popp and Rene Kollo are just wow...









Seriously they need to do more symphony cycles. Change the conductor/orchestra up for each one .


----------



## Blancrocher

Via spotify:

Roberto Gerhard: String Quartets, Chaconne (Arditti); Grazyna Bacewicz: Piano Sonata No. 2; Quintets Nos. 1 & 2 (Krystian Zimerman, etc.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Kammermusik am Hofe Kaiser Leopolds I
> Chamber Music at the Viennese Court under Leopold I
> 
> pieces by
> 
> Marco Antonio Ferro (after 1600-1662)
> 
> Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (circa 1623-1680)
> 
> Johann Joseph Fux (1660-1741)
> 
> Johann Jacob Froberger (1616-1667)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerto Castello / Bruce Dickey
> 
> on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1983


I love the cat in the backround. What's its name?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Yes. I was listening to this as well. Unfortunately, I couldn't hear it all. Perhaps I'll pop Schwarzkopf's version on tonight or tomorrow.


_'Perhaps?'_

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

As in: "'_Perhaps_' I'll indulge the_ Bête Noire_ cake, _garçon"_?

Schwarzkopf is the perfect multi-layer marriage of chocolate and vanilla, with semi-sweet chocolate mousse, vanilla creme _brûlée_, chocolate _ganache_, and dark chocolate cakes moistened with vanilla bean infused syrup.

'Perhaps' isn't even a question.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kivimees said:


> I so enjoyed yesterday's Saturday Symphony that I'm spending my Sunday listening to another second-tier late romantic early 20th century British symphony:
> 
> View attachment 61479
> 
> 
> And I'm working on my sock drawer at the same time. :tiphat:


The first six-or-so minutes of the Bryden Thomson Bax _Third_ is my favorite Bax in all Baxdom. The SuperCinemascope atmosphere of epic landscapes, mystery, and adventure just cascades all over the place. The buildup and climax is absolutely _thrilling. _

I love that cd just for that passage alone.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arnold Bax
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major
'In the Faery Hills', tone poem for orchestra
'The Garden of Fand', tone poem for orchestra*
RSNO, David Lloyd-Jones [Naxos, 1998]










*Arnold Bax
Overture to a Picaresque Comedy, for orchestra
Nympholept, tone poem for orchestra
Symphony No. 4*
RSNO, David Lloyd-Jones [Naxos, 2002]










My first foray for a long time into Bax's orchestral music. I've had these two discs on repeat play over the weekend.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Disc 4 of this great set.
> Symphony no 5 whilst not as Gripping as the Gibson/SNO or as dreamy as the Collins/LSO is still wonderfull.
> The Pelleas et Melisande has to be Theee version to hear. The Death of Melisande is just devastatingly beautiful. Then there's that Symphony no 7!
> Sigh!


Baddie, have you heard the Karajan EMI/Philharmonia Sibelius' _Fifth_ from 1960?

It's 'maj' (Heathers-speak for "major").


----------



## papsrus

*Haydn*
- Symphony No. 94 in G major "Surpirse"
Vienna Phil, Monteux

- Symphony No. 101 in D major "The Clock"
Vienna Phil, Monteux

-Symphony No 104 in D major "London"
Vienna Phil, Karajan


----------



## aajj

Schubert's String Quintet


----------



## Haydn man

hpowders said:


> View attachment 61485
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
> Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
> 
> Deeply moving and profound. Nobody does keyboard Bach better than the great Gustav Leonhardt.


I was wondering where to start with a harpsichord version, so this will be the place
Thanks hpowders


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> I was wondering where to start with a harpsichord version, so this will be the place
> Thanks hpowders


Any time!

Also, Kenneth Weiss is very fine, but not quite on the exalted level as Leonhardt.


----------



## opus55

*Fernando Lopes-Graçia*
Suite Rústica No. 1
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra | Álvaro Cassuto_

*Johannes Brahms*
Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op.52
_Edith Mathis | Brigitte Fassbänder | Peter Schreier | Dietrich Fischer-Diskau
Karl Engel | Wolfgang Sawallisch_


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 61477
> 
> Am listening to Book 2 for the first time.
> This really is a joy and played with wonderful clarity. I am ashamed to confess my ignorance of Bach, but am beginning to rectify this
> I think I will try a harpsichord version next, via Spotify


For me J.S. Bach's WTC Books One and Two, along with the keyboard partitas are the holy grail of music.

Just leave me these three things and I could be content for the rest of my life.


----------



## Dustin

Just ran across a new composer for myself, Joaquin Rodrigo, and his Concierto de Aranjuez. I've always found the Spanish sounds intriguing anyway.


----------



## Triplets

brotagonist said:


> What do you make of the Auryn, 'tullian?


I aint tullian, but I have their cycle on DVD-Audio, and it's very competitive. They have a nice cultivated sound, reminding of the Quartetto Italiano


----------



## LancsMan

*Minimalist* The London Chamber Orchestra on Virgin Classics








My first purchase of minimalist music, which comprises:
- John Adams: Shaker Loops
- Philip Glass: Facades
- Steve Reich: Eight Lines
- Philip Glass: Company
- Dave Heath: The Frontier
An attractive introduction to Minimalism I think.

I've heard the Glass and Adams live in concert in Manchester, the Shaker Loops on a blind date - perhaps not the most romantic music for the occasion!


----------



## Triplets

albertfallickwang said:


> Solti knows how to do the Mahler 8th... wow! Reminds me so much of my daughter, radiant and beautiful.
> 
> Vocals by Heather Harper and Lucia Popp and Rene Kollo are just wow...
> 
> View attachment 61487
> 
> 
> Seriously they need to do more symphony cycles. Change the conductor/orchestra up for each one .


You can always make your own playlists on your Hard Drive


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 9

*Schumann*: Etudes Symphoniques, etc., w. Richter (Regis, rec.1971 - '79).

*Brahms*: Symphonies 1 - 4, w. BPO/HvK (DG, rec.1963/4, 2 - 4 covers not shown).

*Brahms*: Piano Quartets 1 & 3, w. Rubinstein/Guarneri Qt.(RCA, rec.1967).

*Brahms*: Piano Pieces, w. Lupu (Decca, rec.1970 - '76).

View attachment 61500


----------



## SimonNZ

Ferdinando Paër's Missa Piena - Roderich Kreile, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the cat in the backround. What's its name?






Marschallin Blair said:


> I_ love that name _for a little girl or a cat!
> 
> Thumbs up.
> 
> -- _Go Emma!_
> 
> Meeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooowwwwww.


 ............................


----------



## D Smith

Since Marschallin mentioned it I put on Karajan's Philharmonia 5th symphony by Sibelius and re-listened this afternoon. I have to agree it is one of the best performances I have ever heard; everything seems just right, especially the tempos. But now I want to hear Barbirolli as well! One can never hear too much Sibelius after all.


----------



## papsrus

*Beethoven*
- Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21, Vienna Philharmonic, Monteux
- Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral," Vienna Philharmonic, Monteux


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Flute Quartet in A Major, Op.41, No.3, Ben 389

The Mannheim Quartet: Douglas Worthen, flute -- Julie Leven, violin -- Anne Black, viola -- Joan Esch, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes said:


> Have we been introduced to Chief Inspector?


Deleted.

Wrong post.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, C# Minor String Quartet*

I'm getting ready for my wife's uncle's funeral by listening to this. The Lindsays really get this piece, though the last movement could have been redone to fix the occasional lack of perfect intonation.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ:


> Quote Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> 
> 
> I love the cat in the backround. What's its name?
> Quote Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair View Post
> I love that name for a little girl or a cat!






> Thumbs up.
> 
> -- Go Emma!
> 
> Meeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooowwwwww.
> QUOTE
> 
> EMMA!
> 
> And that Perlemuter Ravel recital cd I so cherish.
> 
> On the stairs!!!!!! Cute as hell.
> 
> Thanks for posting it (sorry for missing it) and thanks to SimzonNZ for noticing!
> 
> ;D


----------



## starthrower

GregMitchell said:


> I LOVE Baker's Berlioz! How I wish she were on Davis's studio recording of *Les Troyens*. Not that Veasey is bad, but Baker is just something else.


I haven't gotten to her German yet, but her Italian and French singing is marvelous!


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with Jarvi and the SNO performing Prokofiev-Lt Kije, Dreams, Andante op50,Autumnal and suite from 'The Stone Flower......


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, 3 Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, La Damoiselle Élue, etc.
Veronique Dietschy, Philippe Cassard, et al.


----------



## DavidA

Franck Symphony in D minor


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_String Quartet n°10 "Harps"_
_String Quartet n°13_
_Grosse Fugue_
Tokyo String Quartet








*Debussy*
_Nocturnes_
_Première rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre_
_Jeux_
_La Mer_
Pierre Boulez | The Cleveland Orchestra








*Bartok*
_Concerto for Orchestra_
_Music for Strings, Celesta and Percussions_
Charles Dutoit | Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Baddie, have you heard the Karajan EMI/Philharmonia Sibelius' _Fifth_ from 1960?
> 
> It's 'maj' (Heathers-speak for "major").
> 
> View attachment 61492


No...only the 76 recording. I will have to rectify that one.!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Bruckner *
_Symphony No 4, "Romantic"_

Chicago Symphony
Sir Georg Solti conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981.


----------



## LancsMan

*Robert Simpson: Symphony No. 9* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on hyperion








An English symphony circa 1987. This is very much my cup of tea. A symphony in the Sibelius / Nielsen tradition. It reminds me in some ways of Sibelius's Tapiola - in the sense that I don't feel it's 'about' anything remotely human. It might be too dry for some but it suits me fine. I really should explore more of Simpson's music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

starthrower said:


> I haven't gotten to her German yet, but her Italian and French singing is marvelous!


The Mahler orchestral songs are wonderful and she sings the most movingly beautiful version of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_. Exquisite


----------



## brotagonist

Continuing the next part of this classic album:









Berg: 3 Orchesterstücke, 3 Stücke aus der Lyrischen Suite
Schönberg: Pelleas und Melisande
vK/B

Sublime.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, C# Minor String Quartet* The Lindsays really get this piece, though the last movement could have been redone to fix the *occasional lack of perfect intonation*.


I'm afraid I haven't been able to get beyond this with the Lindsays' Beethoven recordings, Manxfeeder.

*
Bax
String quartet No. 3 in F major
Lyrical Interlude for String Quartet
Adagio ma non troppo 'Cathaleen-ni-Hoolihan'*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2002]

The Magginis make a convincing case for Arnold Bax's three string quartets and miscellaneous works for the genre. The first is very attractive in a bucolic, conservative idiom; Nos. 2 (especially) and 3 are a bit more complex and provide more lasting satisfaction, I think


----------



## George O

hpowders said:


> View attachment 61485
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
> Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
> 
> Deeply moving and profound. Nobody does keyboard Bach better than the great Gustav Leonhardt.


Stay tuned tomorrow.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the cat in the backround. What's its name?




That would be "she" not "it"! Her name is Emma.

Here she is playing Friskies Jitter Bug on my iPad. It is a video game made expressly for cats.


----------



## bejart

JCF Bach (1732-1795): Sinfonia in F Major

Dennis Russell Davies leading the Orchestra of St.Luke's


----------



## Itullian

brotagonist said:


> What do you make of the Auryn, 'tullian?


Beautiful playing, well balanced and with warmth and great sound
Very nice notes too.
Enjoying them.


----------



## brotagonist

I've wanted to hear this for some time, but have never yet gotten around to it. Thanks to PetrB for pointing it out.

Berio: Rendering
[su frammenti di Franz Schubert per la Decima Sinfonia]
Orchestre de Paris diretta da Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## George O

Geoffrey Bush (1920-1998): Symphony No. 1 (1954)

Malcolm Arnold (1921-2006): Sinfonietta No. 1, op 48

Arthur Benjamin (1893-1960): Cotillon: A Suite of Dance Tunes

London Symphony Orchestra / Nicholas Braithwaite

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1982


----------



## papsrus

Bruckner -- Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Berlin Philharmonic, Karajan (DG)


----------



## papsrus

George O said:


> (...)
> 
> Here she is playing Friskies Jitter Bug on my iPad. It is a video game made expressly for cats.
> 
> (...)


I have exactly the same tile on my kitchen floor. ... Probably not uncommon.

And a cat -- Peanut. And a dog.

It's a zoo over here. (In the best possible way).


----------



## Guest

Pentatone's masterful remastering has made this classic recording sound almost new!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Strauss*
_Sinfonia Domestica_

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Karajan, conducting


----------



## Ramiro

Dvorak - Smetana
Symphony No. 9 - Moldau
Karajan/VPO


----------



## GhenghisKhan




----------



## csacks

Some Sunday work. First time listening to Reinhold Gliere´s 3rd Symphony in B Minor "Ilia Morumez", played by RIAS Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ferenc Fricsay. 
What an gigantic power in this music. It really touched me.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.68 in D Minor, Op. 103

L'Archibudelli: Vera Beths and Lucy van Dael, violins -- Jurgen Kussmaul, viola -- Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Holst*
_The Planets_

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Roger Wagner Chorale
Leopold Stokowski conducting


----------



## opus55

*Johaness Brahms*
Intermezzi, Op.117
_Glenn Gould_

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Piano Trio No. 9 in A major, Hob.XV:9
_Bartolozzi Trio_


----------



## Vaneyes

papsrus said:


> I have exactly the same tile on my kitchen floor. ... Probably not uncommon.
> 
> And a cat -- Peanut. And a dog.
> 
> It's a zoo over here. (In the best possible way).


Say hello to Peanut, and toss it up in the air for me.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm having another go at:









Dvořák Symphony 6 & 7
Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin

These are starting to sound familiar. Glad I finally gave them a chance.


----------



## donnie a

Haydn man said:


> I was wondering where to start with a harpsichord version, so this will be the place
> Thanks hpowders


I add my thanks for this mention, too. I also am extremely interested in hearing Leonhardt's Book II. I love the WTC and have several piano recordings, but actually have heard only one prelude and fugue on harpsichord, I believe (and that is a Glenn Gould video-wonderful playing, but with an awful clacky-sounding harpsichord.)


----------



## Triplets

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pentatone's masterful remastering has made this classic recording sound almost new!


 Just played that this afternoon. And I agree, the remastering opens up what was already a decent sounding CD (I have the Phillips CDs and the lps aswell)


----------



## Triplets

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 31/1 and 109 Annie Fischer. The more I hear of Fischer's Beethoven the more I think that she may be the most consistently satisfying Beethoven cycle that I know of.


----------



## Triplets

donnie a said:


> I add my thanks for this mention, too. I also am extremely interested in hearing Leonhardt's Book II. I love the WTC and have several piano recordings, but actually have heard only one prelude and fugue on harpsichord, I believe (and that is a Glenn Gould video-wonderful playing, but with an awful clacky-sounding harpsichord.)


Sir Thomas Beecham once described the sound of a harpsichord as that produced by two skeletons copulating on a tin roof.


----------



## papsrus

Josef Myslivecek -- La Passione Di Nostro 
Das Neue Orchester; Chorus Musicus Koln








This is the somewhat prolific Czech composer, trained in Italy, pal of Mozart, who composed something like 25 operas, few of which seem to be available today. This is one of them, very much Italian. The HIP orchestra uses Baroque period instruments and, according to their web page, adhere closely to the performing conditions of the composer, etc., and have some affinity for neglected works -- thus this.

Very nice sort of gentle, lilting quality throughout, as you might expect. Nothing earth-shattering, but quite lovely.


----------



## Guest

Disc 4 from this set, Cello Concerti by Fiorenza, Leo, and Porpora. Wonderful playing and sound. The set uses the same engineer for all 7 discs, so even though the venues change, the sound remains amazingly consistent.


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli Violin Sonatas 1-12







Rachmaninov Symphony #1 and Symphonic Dances







Benny Goodman plays
Bernstein Prelude Fugue and Riffs, Copland Clarinet Concerto, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Morton Gould Derivations for clarinet and band, Bartok Contrasts


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger's Missa Assumptionis Beatae Mariae Virginis - Raimund Hug, cond.


----------



## donnie a

Triplets said:


> Sir Thomas Beecham once described the sound of a harpsichord as that produced by two skeletons copulating on a tin roof.


:lol: Gould's sounded more like the skeletons typing on manual typewriters.

Beecham could have had a second career as a stand-up comic. Maybe he _did_ have a second career as a stand-up comic.


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 6 in B flat, Op.18
_Quartetto Italiano_

*Verdi*
Falstaff, Acts II and III
_Pertusi | Alvarez | Ibarra | Domashenko | Henschel | Moreno | Bezdüz
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra | Sir Colin Davis_

*Donizetti*
La Fille du Régiment
_Sutherland | Pavarotti | Sinclair
Orchestra and Chorus of The Royal Opera House, Covent Garden | Bonynge_


----------



## bejart

Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3 in F Minor, Op.5

Yefim Bronfman, piano


----------



## Pugg

Richter now playing:

CD 33 FRANCK Prélude, Choral et Fugue
DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.9, 11
WAGNER Elegie
CHOPIN Études, op. posth./1, 2
RACHMANINOV Études-tableaux, op.39/3, 4
SCHUMANN Toccata, op.7
LISZT Mephisto Waltz No.2, S515
BARTÓK 3 Burlesques
CD 34 THE SOFIA RECITAL 1958


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I really enjoy these two string quartets by Ildebrando Pizzetti. Interesting ideas and textures. There's almost 30 years between them and so not much alike at all. The Quartet No. 1 is a typical late Romantic period quartet with many bright and sunny motifs. The Quartet No. 2 is a little darker but not so dark that it's ultra modern. It stays pretty much in the Romantic era style more than Modern. The ideas in the 2nd quartet are more interesting to listen to but I really enjoy both pieces.










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Two4 - Josje ter Haar, violin, Mayumi Miyata, shō


----------



## KenOC

Dvorak Symphony No. 8, Rafael Kubelik, Philharmonia Orchestra. Recorded in 1948, on the radio.


----------



## tdc

*Debussy* - _La Mer_










Outstanding interpretation by Boulez, bringing out subtle details I hadn't heard before in this work.


----------



## Badinerie

Gone back to this nostalgic set for LP 4 
Delibes Ballet suites from Coppelia and Sylvia 
RPO Fistoulari

Tchaikovsky Ballet suite from Sleeping Beauty
RPO Douglas Gamley

Never off the radiogram when we were kids!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Happy Birthday, Sir Simon. 60 today. Still something of the "wunderkind" back in 1987 when this recording was made.


----------



## Badinerie

Yep! Hippy Birdbath Mr Rattle. 

I still like the Sibelius 2 I bought way back then.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Yep! Hippy Birdbath Mr Rattle.
> 
> I still like the Sibelius 2 I bought way back then.












This was Si back in 1982. Published in The Guardian this morning.


----------



## Josh

Both the Gilson and De Boeck pieces are delightful, although there are a couple of sound anomalies in the latter (stereo sound field glitches in the first few seconds and a somewhat jarring editorial "stitch" in the middle of a movement). Nevertheless, highly recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich's Violin Concerto #1 (Oistrakh/Mravinsky), and (for the composer's birthday) Nordgren's last two string quartets (Tempera)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 132 in A minor (Artis-Quartett Wien).


----------



## SimonNZ

Alvin Lucier's Navigations - Arditti Quartet










Kurtag's String Quartet Op.1 - Arditti Quartet










Takemitsu's Far Calls. Coming, Far! - Yuzuko Horigome, violin, Hiroshi Wakasugi, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

Just checked and yep, it was Mr Rattle I saw conduct two years running at the Proms

1985 Prom 41 - Monday 26 August, 7.30pm 
Leonard Bernstein - Prelude, Fugue and Riffs
Charles Ives - The Unanswered Question
Lindsay McPhail - San
George Gershwin - Strike up the Band
Aaron Copland - Appalachian Spring – suite
Charles Ives - Orchestral Set No. 1
Charles Ives - Central Park in the Dark
George Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue (original version with jazz band)

1986 Prom 58 - Thursday 11 September, 7.30pm 
Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op 105
Claude Debussy - Images
Maurice Ravel - Alborada del gracioso
Sergey Rachmaninov - Concerto for Piano No. 4 in G minor, Op 40.

1986 was a fantastic season in which this concert

Fri 8 Aug 1986, 7.30pm, Royal Albert Hall
Luciano Berio - Epifanie
William Walton - Violin Concerto
Ottorino Respighi - Pines of Rome

was performed with a Rock Concert style light showw for the first time.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pierre Jodlowski's Barbarismes - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Susanna Malki


----------



## AClockworkOrange

For the moment, I'm having a Mendelssohn Monday.


----------



## SimonNZ

Clemens Gadenstätter's Polyskopie - Peter Eötvös, cond.


----------



## Triplets

bejart said:


> Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3 in F Minor, Op.5
> 
> Yefim Bronfman, piano
> 
> View attachment 61532


We saw Bronfman play Brahms PC2 in Chicago Saturday. Still a great Pianist even if he is twice the man he used to be


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganin*i : violin concertos no 5&6
*Salvatore Accardo *


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Notations, for piano. My favourite piano works at the moment.


----------



## Vasks

_String Quartet selections that were once labeled Avant Garde_

*Penderecki, Lutoslawski & Mayuzumi (Lasalle/DGG)*


----------



## Vronsky

Witold Lutoslawski, Daniel Barenboim -- Symphony No.3


----------



## D Smith

Taking my cue from Vaneyes again, I'm listening to Brahms' Piano Quartets performed by Beaux Arts and Walter Trampler. I can never decide which of these I like best, so I'm listening to all of them in this fine performance.


----------



## Haydn man

This was a Christmas present and a fine one at that.
Wand seems to like a generally slower tempo but really brings a warm performance from the BPO


----------



## Jos

Polish 18th century symphonies (all of them in D major)

Haczewski
Pietrowski
Bohdanowicz

The Poznan Chamber Orchestra, Robert Satanowski

Muza Polski Nagrania, early sixties, mono
Heavy vinyl, good sound

Completely new composers to me. Pleasant classical symphonies for a rainy monday


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 10

*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Scheherazade, w. CSO/Reiner (RCA, rec.1960).
*Mussorgsky(Ravel)/Stravinsky*: "Pictures", "Rite", w. BPO/HvK (DG, rec.1965/6).
*Dvorak*: Cello Concerto, w. Fournier/BPO/Szell (DG, rec.1961).
*Dvorak*: Symphony 7, w. NYPO/LB (Sony, rec.1963).








View attachment 61552







View attachment 61553


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Flute Concerto in G Major, Op.10, N0.6

Claudio Scimone leading I Solisti Veneti -- Jean Pierre Rampal, flute


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Stravinsky*
_Le Sacre du Printemps_

The Cleveland Orchestra
Boulez conducting


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two of the best from Karajan's superb 1963 cycle.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing a Bruckner afternoon with HVK


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm home sick today and trying to get my mind off how I feel by listening to some music. This Reinecke recording of his harp and flute concertos is pretty nice. Especially the harp concerto. It's worth the price of the disc just to own it alone.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart *: piano concertos no 17&18
*Murray Perahia
*


----------



## Albert7

Just completed Solti's dramatic and fine reading of Mahler's 8th in this box set:









Onward to Guilini's rather poetic and pensive approach to the 9th. Very moving so far and still in the first movement. Hope to finish it today and then tomorrow will be Chailly's 10th.


----------



## Ramiro

*Ravel*
_Piano Concerto in G_
Claudio Abbado/Martha Argerich/BPO​


----------



## brotagonist

Finished the day/started the day with:









Mozart Violin Sonatas KV 481, 526, 547
Barenboim/Perlman

Ravishing. This concludes my traversal of Mozart's VSs for this year or two


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Zinka Milanov*
_Famous Operatic Arias_

*Puccini*
_Gianni Schicchi: O mio babbino caro
Madama Butterfly: Act II: Un bel di
La Boheme: Act III: Addio di Mimi
Manon Lescaut: Act II: In quelle trine morbide_

*Giordano*
_Andrea Chenier: Act III: La mamma morta_

*Verdi*
_Otello: Act IV: Canzone del salice - 
Ave Maria_ (with Rosalind Elias, mezzo-soprano)

*Dvorak*
_Rusalka: Act I: O lovely Moon_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> That would be "she" not "it"! Her name is Emma.
> 
> Here she is playing Friskies Jitter Bug on my iPad. It is a video game made expressly for cats.


I'm so sorry. I tried to guess, I really did. But I couldn't-- so I just hedged my bet with a gender neutral "it."

_Go EMMA!!_

-- That's_ such a cute name_ for her look.

"_Get _that jitter bug, Em!!" _;D_


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Sämtliche Cembalokonzerte

Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
Herbert Tachezi, harpsichord (BWV 1052)
Leonhardt-Consort (with original instruments) / Gustav Leonhardt
Concentus musicus Wien (with original instruments) / Nikolaus Harnoncourt (BWV 1052)

5-LP box set on Das Alte Werk (Western Germany), from 1976


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 61556
> 
> 
> Continuing a Bruckner afternoon with HVK


Karajan's treatment of the strings in the "Mahlerian" sections of that last movement are absolutely sublime.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> -- That's_ such a cute name_ for her look.


Named after:


----------



## jim prideaux

Lyapunov-1st Symphony, Sinaisky and the BBC Phil......

^^^^^^^regarding the post above-The Avengers was one of my favourite TV programmes in my formative years, now my son plays keyboards in a ska band that perform a version of the theme music and there is a picture of the great Ms Rigg on this thread-isn't that an odd one, or 'ACES!' as Malvo ( admittedly in disguise) would like to affirm positively!

Malvo as in the TV version of Fargo


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded: 1989 - '93 (Mullova/Anderszewski/Canino); 1963 - '92 (Richter).


----------



## Vaneyes

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 61556
> 
> Continuing a Bruckner afternoon with HVK


Fine performance, that I'd like to hear newly remastered.:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

Marschallin Blair said:


> Karajan's treatment of the strings in the "Mahlerian" sections of that last movement are absolutely sublime.


I agree with you, Karajan seemed to be able to draw this wonderful playing from the string section of the BPO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Named after:
> View attachment 61563


Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!-- "_Emma_ Peel"-- like 'man appeal'-- but feminine-- awesome. Emma's so cute and smart. . . and 'deadly.' _;D _ A friend of mine introduced me to the _Avengers_ (not not the comic book one) on Blu-ray. I love it.

'Sexy,' 'smart,' 'feline'-- a perfect name for your darling_ princesse _of a cat on the iPad.

That consciously-employed hair-bounce and recovery (at 0:51-0:55) to get that little extra bit of attention is what its all _about_, Girl.










A time to be nice.










And a time to be 'not-so-nice.'

_DEE-VUH_ all the way. . . Isn't that right, Emma?

Keep George in line.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haydn man said:


> I agree with you, Karajan seemed to be able to draw this wonderful playing from the string section of the BPO


That glorious section aside though, I like the rest of the performance; but I think the first and second movements of Karajan's digital DG remake in 1980 eclipse it in terms of power and majesty. . . and then of course, the early forties BPO Furtwangler eclipses _all_. _;D_


----------



## papsrus

Haydn
- "Clock" Symphonie No. 101 in D
- Symphonie No. 95 in C minor
CSO, Reiner


----------



## Balthazar

The New Zealand Quartet play *Berg's Lyric Suite*, which helped to inspire...

*Bartók's String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4*, performed by the Vermeer Quartet.

Pierre-Laurent Aimard plays *Debussy's Préludes, Book 1*.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Schmidt: Symphony No. 3
Vassily Sinaisky & Malmö Symphony Orchestra





This Symphony was recommended by YouTube based on my viewing history. I have not heard of the Composer previously or any of his music until now.

This is an incredibly beautiful piece and the adagio is incredible. This will be listened to/viewed a great deal.


----------



## Bas

Giuseppe Verdi - Il Trovatore
Maria Callas [soprano], Rolando Panerai [bariton], Fedora Barbieri [mezzo], Giuseppe di Stefano [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [bass], Luisa Villa [soprano], Ranato Ercolani [bariton], Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Herbert von Karajan [dir.], on EMI


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg: Lyric Suite
Alban Berg Quartet









A gorgeous reading of this beautiful work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> Giuseppe Verdi - Il Trovatore
> Maria Callas [soprano], Rolando Panerai [bariton], Fedora Barbieri [mezzo], Giuseppe di Stefano [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [bass], Luisa Villa [soprano], Ranato Ercolani [bariton], Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Herbert von Karajan [dir.], on EMI
> 
> View attachment 61570












Some of the greatest singing _ever. _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bas said:


> Giuseppe Verdi - Il Trovatore
> Maria Callas [soprano], Rolando Panerai [bariton], Fedora Barbieri [mezzo], Giuseppe di Stefano [tenor], Nicola Zaccaria [bass], Luisa Villa [soprano], Ranato Ercolani [bariton], Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Herbert von Karajan [dir.], on EMI
> 
> View attachment 61570


Undoubtedly one of Callas's greatest roles and one of Karajan's greatest opera sets!


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 3rd symphony-Belohlavek and the Czech Phil.

as I have remarked before I find it remarkable that there appears to be a surfeit of comments throughout the musical world concerning the limitations of this work-so what if it owes something to Wagner or does not quite match the standards of the later works-I for one frequently return to it and always with great enjoyment-and let us not forget that this was the work that initially attracted interest in the man from further afield than his Bohemian homeland. If anyone has not heard it I cannot recommend the 2nd movement too highly!


----------



## omega

*Messiaen*
_Des Canyons aux étoiles..._
Roger Muraro (piano) | Jan-Jacques Justafré (horn) | Francis Petit (xylorimba) | Renaud Muzzolini (glockenspiel)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France | Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Complete
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Fine overall, but Gustav Leonhardt's towering performance on harpsichord is the one you need if you care.


----------



## SimonNZ

Felician David's The Desert - Olivier Pascalin, speaker, Bruno Lazzaretti, tenor, Guido Maria Guida, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mady Mesple (isn't that the cutest name?), _Airs d'operette_, disc two.

I love all of this lesser-known, silvery, songbird stuff. Absolutely delightful in every way. Especially darling are Mesple's girlish glee in Hahn's "_Y'a des arbres_" and "_Nous avons fait un beau voyage_" from _Ciboulette_. Her high-end is angelic ether.

The very last song on CD 2 is actually a _lieder_ by Liszt, "_Bist Du!_"

Mady (I just _had _to say her name again, French nasal open-vowel intonation and all) sings it gorgeously-- but, I'm afraid to say, without all of that depth of psychological insight that a singer of Schwarzkopf's stature would have brought to the table, had she done it (God, I wish she did!). All the same, the pristine intonation of high notes at the end of the piece is just gorgeous (Schwarzkopf would have made it sublime). I had to play this one three times in a row. . . the whole cd, that is.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Mady Mesple (isn't that the cutest name?), _Airs d'operette_, disc two.
> 
> I love all of this lesser-known, silvery, songbird stuff. Absolutely delightful in every way. Especially darling are Mesple's girlish glee in Hahn's "_Y'a des arbres_" and "_Nous avons fait un beau voyage_" from _Ciboulette_. Her high-end is angelic ether.
> 
> The very last song on CD 2 is actually a _lieder_ by Liszt, "_Bist Du!_"
> 
> Mady (I just _had _to say her name again, French nasal open-vowel intonation and all) sings it gorgeously-- but, I'm afraid to say, without all of that depth of psychological insight that a singer of Schwarzkopf's stature would have brought to the table, had she done it (God, I wish she did!). All the same, the flourish of high notes at the end of the piece is just gorgeous. I had to play this one three times in a row. . . the whole cd, that is.


All that, and a perfect beauty too. Vive la France.


----------



## Jos

Schumann,
Sonatas no 1&2 for violin and piano.
Eva Graubin and Theodore Paraskivesco

Recorded in 1985, CBS masterworks, Dutch pressing


----------



## Morimur

*Hispania & Japan - (2011) Dialogues (Savall, Hesperion XXI)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Violin Concerto and 5th symphony.....
Myung Whun Chung, Dong Suk Kang and Gothenburg S.O.

already 'banged on' once this evening (see previous post!)but this BIS series of recordings of Nielsen really are impressive!......Chung is not the conductor on all as Jarvi 'takes up the baton', another spending spree looming!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sublime.

Now that I'm done listening to it and completely catharticized, I can take on the world.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ernest Reyer's Le Sélam - Guido Maria Guida, cond.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*









Piano Concerto No. 16 in D Major
Piano Concerto No. 18 in B flat
Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major


----------



## D Smith

Scheherazade - Reiner/CSO. As fine a performance of this piece as I've ever heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 (Ormandy), 1965 (Gilels).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 Vladimir Horowitz/NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Magnard: Symphony No.3, Op.11
Lalo: Scherzo for Orchestra L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet

Horowitz's 1941 performance of the Tchaikovsky 1st, a stunning performance, well remastered on this CD which comes from the 70 CD set on RCA/Sony. Good as it is though, I prefer the 1953 performance with the New York Philharmonic and George Szell, which, apart from the far superior sound is less driven somehow - though every bit as exciting.
Then Magnard's 3rd Symphony, a very enjoyable rarity, given a marvellous performance by Ansermet and his orchestra. Magnard studied with d'Indy, and you can hear his infuence, but he has his own distinct way with orchestration, and it is a symphony well worth hearing. Busoni evidently thought highly of it, as he was instrumental in getting it performed in Berlin in the 1905-6 season (it was premiered in 1902), and that in itself is a pretty good recommendation methinks. The Lalo Scherzo makes a delightful encore, Ansermet being in his element here. I bought this LP in 1982 and 33 years on it still sounds marvellous.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruno Maderna's Quartetto per archi in due tempi - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 3*


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Piano Sonatas, disc 6: nos.36-40 - Walter Olbertz, piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^^^^ Good evening, ShropshireMoose, nice to see you back!

Tonight's homework:

*Wolfgang Rihm: String Quartets, Vol. 2
String Quartet No. 5, "Ohne Titel,"
String Quartet No. 6 ("Blaubuch")*
Minguet Quartett [Col Legno, 2004]

My first encounter with Herr Rihm. These are dense and very difficult, especially #5:


> " The Minguet Quartett displays phenomenal endurance and brilliant technique in these daunting quartets, and Col Legno's recording reproduces its heroic efforts faithfully, with great resonance and presence."












*Esa-Pekka Salonen
Homunculus*
Arnica String Quartet [Instant Encore, rec. live, 2013]

Thanks to Blancrocher for both the suggestion and the recording










*Alfred Schnittke
String Quartet No. 3 (1983) *
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1998]

My favourite of Schnittke's quartets.










*
Bax
String quartet No. 1 in G major
String quartet No. 2 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1999]


----------



## bejart

Matthaus Blasius (1758-1829): Clarinet Concerto No.1 in C Major

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet


----------



## Guest

Listening to LvB's even numbered symphonies in reverse order. Just gotta.









Haitink, LSO Live


----------



## SimonNZ

Helmut Lachenmann's Gran Torso - Berner Quartet


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvorak*
_Symphony No 4_

Boston Symphony
Munch conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Metastaseis*

I posted in another topic that I consciously avoid Xenakis' music, and my conscience has been bothering me ever since. 
So here I am.


----------



## SimonNZ

Manxfeeder said:


> *Xenakis, Metastaseis*
> 
> I posted in another topic that I consciously avoid Xenakis' music, and my conscience has been bothering me ever since.
> So here I am.


I've posted it on TC before, but I really enjoy this spectrographic video of Metastasies:


----------



## Guest

Alexandrov sounds like a mix of Scriabin, Medtner, Prokofiev, and Shostakovich--all fine with me! Ms. Noh plays the pieces wonderfully and the sound is superb.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.49, No.1

Kreutzer Quartet: Peter Sheppard Skaerved and Mihailo Trandafilovski, violins -- Morgan Goff, viola -- Neil Heyde, cello


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Xenakis, Metastaseis*
> 
> I posted in another topic that I consciously avoid Xenakis' music, and my conscience has been bothering me ever since.
> So here I am.


If nothing else, that series has excellent sound. Xenakis might not be the first name to pop into one's mind when showing off a stereo, though!


----------



## Triplets

Sir Arthur Bliss, Love In The Gorbals, Christopher Lyndon-gee, Queensland Radio SO
An old Naxos recording that I haven't listened to in 20 years. I am pruning the collection by burning unloved discs to a HD. This is a moderately interesting ballet. Sounds vaguely reminiscent of Vaughn Williams and Ravel.


----------



## SimonNZ

Respighi's Quartetto Dorico - Quartetto d'Archi di Venezia


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded: 1989 - '93 (Mullova/Anderszewski/Canino); 1963 - '92 (Richter).


Did someone attack her hair with a weed whacker?


----------



## brotagonist

Call me a liar: Karajan's Neue Wiener Schule set is classic!









Berg: 3 (each of) Orchestral and Lyric Suite Pieces
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
vK/B

I have Webern left. Tonight, yet? Or the Stravinsky that just showed up?


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> Did someone attack her hair with a weed whacker?


Perhaps she was more likely whacked by some weed (puff puff) LOL.


----------



## brotagonist

^ Ha ha


----------



## SimonNZ

Bloch's String Quartet No.2 - Portland Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, String Quartet.

Julliard String Quartet on an old LP. There's a whole lot of popping going on.


----------



## brotagonist

Manxfeeder: Is that Weston's "bird droppings" disc?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenata Notturna in D Major, KV 239

Sir Colin Davis directing the Symphonie-orchester Bayerischen, Rundfunks


----------



## papsrus

After earlier enjoying the recent Trifonov performance at Carnegie on medici.tv (that some kind soul mentioned on another thread), I'm now continuing my traversal of Stenhammar's quartets, Nos. 5 & 6, The Fresk Quartet on 5 and The Copenhagen Quartet on 6. (Caprice).

I've not absorbed any of these to an extent that I might offer something approaching insightful to say, but No. 5 is certainly a vigorous, angular, bracing exercise -- one pictures elbows flying in all directions as the race charges ahead wide-eyed with barely a pause. Not much owed to Beethoven here, I'd guess.

Cribbing from a rather extensive amazon review, No. 6 (still to come) was composed in tribute to a close friend who had passed away. I'm in too good of a mood tonight to dive too deep into a black pool of despair, but I'll giving it a go.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: piano concerto's

CD8 Beethoven, Piano Concertos 3 and 5 (*Serkin*)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rachmaninov - Prelude in C# Minor.
I'm listening in preparation to learning it. Those chords are massive, and so many _staves!_


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a long, long time since I listened to any Wagner. I felt I owed him.


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Symphony #3, slowly making my way through all the symphonies 








Beethoven String Quartet #1 via Spotify and Bluetooth speaker and iPad, not a great combination
Alcan Quartet, ( no picture available)

ASM plays Debussy, Franck and Mozart violin sonatas, plus fillers, my CD on my nice stereo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Holst, _A Fugal Overture_










_Perfect Fool_ ballet










RVW, _Sons of Light_ cantada










_Epithalamion_ cantada-- glory to unbounded eroticism in the highest.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Telemann's Essercizii Music*

Four hour of listening to the Prolific Master's chamber works is enough to make anyone understand why he was just as "great" as Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## dgee

I wanted something rich, sumptuous and involved - Hans Werner Henze's early opera The Bassarids is doing nicely:

Part 1 here: 




Latest romanticism/expressionism - heady stuff


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: piano sonatas.*

*Ronald Brautigam* (first recording 1984)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beethoven Arrau Davis. Enough said!


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Mady Mesple (isn't that the cutest name?), _Airs d'operette_, disc two.
> 
> I love all of this lesser-known, silvery, songbird stuff. Absolutely delightful in every way. Especially darling are Mesple's girlish glee in Hahn's "_Y'a des arbres_" and "_Nous avons fait un beau voyage_" from _Ciboulette_. Her high-end is angelic ether.
> 
> The very last song on CD 2 is actually a _lieder_ by Liszt, "_Bist Du!_"
> 
> Mady (I just _had _to say her name again, French nasal open-vowel intonation and all) sings it gorgeously-- but, I'm afraid to say, without all of that depth of psychological insight that a singer of Schwarzkopf's stature would have brought to the table, had she done it (God, I wish she did!). All the same, the pristine intonation of high notes at the end of the piece is just gorgeous (Schwarzkopf would have made it sublime). I had to play this one three times in a row. . . the whole cd, that is.


Looks like a great set! I loved her voice ever since I picked up Highlights from Lakme Long time ago but havn't explored her recordings further. Something I may have to rectify.


----------



## Badinerie

At a bit of a tangent one of my very favourite soprano's Edita Gruberova. 
The 'solo' at the begining of "Ou va la Juene indou?" is incredible!
The whole cd is brilliant!


----------



## Ramiro

*Claude Debussy / Maurice Ravel*
_String Quartet in G Minor / String Quartet in F_
Keller Quartet

I'm not much into chamber music, but... this was like magic for me.


----------



## Art Rock

It's been a while, but I still love this as much as when I bough the CD around 1990.


----------



## Triplets

MoonlightSonata said:


> Rachmaninov - Prelude in C# Minor.
> I'm listening in preparation to learning it. Those chords are massive, and so many _staves!_


Hope you have big hands!


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos (Huggett/Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment); Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas (Anner Bylsma, etc.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Stiffelio*

Sass/ Carreras/ Manuguerra / Ganzaroli.
Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## maestro267

*Vaughan Williams*: A London Symphony (original version)
London SO/Hickox

I can't help but think that some passages in this incredible symphony inspired Sir Arnold Bax's later symphonies. This original version should be the standard performance version, imho. I only ever listen to this one now.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









Started with the Opus 50 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet as the players.









Next, listened to the two Cello Concertos and the Suite for Orchestra Op. 16 by Camille Saint-Saens. Maria Kliegel played the solo cello and was accompanied by the Bournemouth Sinfonietta under the baton of Jean-Francois Monnard.









Finished out with Tchaikovsky's 'The Tempest', Op. 18 and the Piano Concerto No. 1. Joyce Yang played the solo piano in the concerto and the orchestra was the Odense Symphony Orchestra under Alexander Lazarev.


----------



## Badinerie

Took delivery of this little bargain this morning. 
I have the 1960 Second Symphony on LP but haven't heard the 1960 Fifth yet. I'm making time around half one this afternoon.


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Richter (1709-1789): Flute Sonata in G Major

Camerata Koln: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Sabine Bauer, harpsichord -- Rainer Zipperling, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Took delivery of this little bargain this morning.
> I have the 1960 Second Symphony on LP but haven't heard the 1960 Fifth yet. I'm making time around half one this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 61630


Oh are you in for a treat! _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Looks like a great set! I loved her voice ever since I picked up Highlights from Lakme Long time ago but havn't explored her recordings further. Something I may have to rectify.



























Yeah, I know what you mean.

I liked the EMI box set so much that I ordered some more Mady yesterday.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61633
> 
> 
> View attachment 61634
> 
> 
> View attachment 61635
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> 
> I liked the EMI box set so much that I ordered some more Mady yesterday.


I used to have that recording of *La Vie Parisienne* on LP and it's an absolute joy. I need it again on CD. Another one for the wish list, which is now getting so long it's difficulty to know how to prioritise.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sibelius: Karelia Suite Op.11 & Pohjola's Daughter Op.49 (Symphonic Fantasia)*
Sir John Barbirolli & the Hallé Orchestra

I adore Siblius' music but for one reason or another neglected it recently. Time to remedy the situation.

Sibelius' 150th Anniversary has been a welcome prompt. It shouldn't have been needed but I am grateful none the less.


----------



## Bruce

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1972 (Ormandy), 1965 (Gilels).


I have not heard the Ormandy recording of Shostakovich's 15th symphony, but I have the Gilels 2nd sonata. It was released on an old RCA budget Lp, and was a wonderful recording. I find the 2nd sonata rather unusual, but it reveals more of its secrets each time I listen to it.


----------



## Bruce

Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 in E-flat - Abbado and the Vienna PO.









I find that when I listen to Bruckner, I really have to listen. If I'm distracted by other activities (like posting what I'm listening to, or liking others' adventures), Bruckner is merely irritating. But when I attend to the music, it's really quite beautiful.

Poulenc - Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor









One of my favorite Poulenc works!

Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust - Haitink and the Netherlands Radio PO









Which I find to be a fabulous recording. Some of Berlioz's most beautiful melodies.


----------



## korenbloem

This morning (repeatedly) :









A truly great preformance of the 9.

now


----------



## GhenghisKhan




----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> Holst, _A Fugal Overture_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Perfect Fool_ ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVW, _Sons of Light_ cantada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Epithalamion_ cantada-- glory to unbounded eroticism in the highest.


I am unfamiliar with Epithalamion. Unfortunately I couldn't find it on Spotify or YouTube either. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I used to have that recording of *La Vie Parisienne* on LP and it's an absolute joy. I need it again on CD. Another one for the wish list, which is now getting so long it's difficulty to know how to prioritise.


I'm excited.

I know that Mady is monochromal in so much of her singing, and that her tone can use a lot more variability, but I just love the delightful sound of her high end.

I was listening to cuts from her _Lakme_ last night (the entire opera is in the mail), and her expressivity-- at least in parts-- is just pure exotic, Indian-princess joy. Some of the tempi are faster than what I'm used to as well; as I'm only really familiar with the famous Sutherland recording of the opera.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> I am unfamiliar with Epithalamion. Unfortunately I couldn't find it on Spotify or YouTube either. Sounds interesting.


Its a cantada. It just exudes exuberance, beauty, and vitality-- so much in fact, that it could have been used in MGM's epic film _Quo Vadis_ as a Roman fertility rite or something along those lines. I really love it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 11

*Bruckner*: Symphony 4, w. BPO/Jochum (DG, rec.1965).

*Bruckner*: Symphony 7, w. VPO/HvK (DG, rec.1989).

*Bruckner*: Symphony 8, w. BPO/Jochum (DG, rec.1964).

*Bruckner*: Symphony 9, w. Dresden/Jochum (EMI, rec.1978).

View attachment 61642


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Debussy, String Quartet.
> 
> Julliard String Quartet on an old LP. There's *a whole lot of popping going on*.


And my brand of microwave popcorn only neutralizes those sounds for 2:27.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> If nothing else, that series has excellent sound. *Xenakis might not be the first name to pop into one's mind when showing off a stereo, though!*


Lease-breaking parties?


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Waxman*
Music for film "Taras Bulba."
-The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus/Nic Raine.

*Erich Korngold*
Music for film "The Adventures of Robin Hood."
-The Moscow Symphony Orchestra/William Stromberg.

*Philip Sainton*
Music for film "Moby Dick."
-The Moscow Symphony Orchestra/William Stromberg.

*Andrei Eshpay*
Fifth Symphony (1987).
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Ned Rorem*
Flute Concerto (2002).
-Jeffrey Khaner, flute.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Jose Serebrier.


----------



## rrudolph

Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead Op. 29








Copland: Music for the Theatre/3 Latin American Sketches/Quiet City







(This past weekend I played in a performance of Copland's 1926 Piano Concerto. It was the Philadelphia premiere...only took us 89 years to get around to it. What a bizarre piece. It did remind me of the "other side" of Copland. There was more to his music than just Americana!)

Barber: Cello Concerto/Britten: Symphony for Cello








Bartok: Duke Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## Vaneyes

This cheapo Sony Infinity, I've been touting for ages. Modern instruments played most energetically by Baltic CO/Litkov ('Who the hell are they?'). This is the only Haydn (Symphonies 45 & 49, rec.1994) these forces recorded AFAIK, and I'll put it up against any.

For those interested, at US Amazon Marketplace, $.01 for previously-enjoyed. A little higher at Canada Amazon Marketplace, $.94. And for some reason, a break-the-bank 4+GBP at UK Amazon Marketplace.

Spotifiers, if you can bring this up, give it an audition.:tiphat:

View attachment 61647


----------



## Vasks

_All parts of a willow tree from logs to branches_

*Chihara - Tree Music (CRI)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's classic recording of Haydn's *Die Schopfung*.

I assume everyone know the story of how the wonderful Fritz Wunderlich was killed in an accident before the recording was finished. His part (mostly just some of the recitatives) was finished by Werner Krenn.

It makes for quite a few soloists, Janowitz sings both Gabriel and Eve, whilst Fischer-Dieskau sings Adam and Walter Berry Raphael. Ludwig (luxury casting) joins for the alto solo in the finale.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : Anna Bolena
*
The American Queen of opera : *Beverly Sills *leads this cast.
:tiphat:


----------



## julianoq

First listen on Louise Farrenc Symphony N.1. Enjoying it a lot so far.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Exhilarating first movement, monumental last movement.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh are you in for a treat! _;D_


I was...and I got one! What a difference...Classic Kingsway Hall sound with a great performance. Last movement especially Much better than the later recordings! :angel:


----------



## csacks

Listening to Beaux Arts Trio playing Beethoven´s Piano Trio Nº5 "Geistertrio". Beethoven and Schubert´s trio, played by Beaux Arts are mind blowing


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> This cheapo Sony Infinity, I've been touting for ages. Modern instruments played most energetically by Baltic CO/Litkov ('Who the hell are they?'). This is the only Haydn (Symphonies 45 & 49, rec.1994) these forces recorded AFAIK, and I'll put it up against any.
> 
> For those interested, at US Amazon Marketplace, $.01 for previously-enjoyed. A little higher at Canada Amazon Marketplace, $.94. And for some reason, a break-the-bank 4+GBP at UK Amazon Marketplace.
> 
> Spotifiers, if you can bring this up, give it an audition.:tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 61647


Is it that awesome? Do you take it over Koopman's disc of 44, 45 and 49?

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in G minor, Hob. 15/19; Piano Trio in B-Flat Major, Hob. 15/20 (Van Swieten Trio).









Hob. 15/20 - this is one of my favourite 1st movements in Haydn's trios - both witty and powerful.


----------



## Blancrocher

via spotify: The Duke Quartet in string quartets by Philip Glass and Kevin Volans.


----------



## Albert7

Heard the first two movements of Symphony 10th.









Chailly gives a brisk reading perhaps a tad faster than expected. However people have been negative about his cycle but I really am enjoying so far. Three more tracks left but later tonight.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I was...and I got one! What a difference...Classic Kingsway Hall sound with a great performance. Last movement especially Much better than the later recordings! :angel:


I'm thrilled you like it.

I love the entire performance, myself; but very especially Karajan's perfervid treatment of the strings in the first movement.


----------



## Dim7

Schoenberg's first string quartet. Liking this more and more, though can't help sometimes wishing there was an orchestral version like for Verklärte Nacht. The squeaking can get a bit squeaky at times.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Schoenberg's first string quartet. Liking this more and more, though can't help sometimes wishing there was an orchestral version like for Verklärte Nacht. The squeaking can get a bit squeaky at times.


There is a string orchestra arrangement of the Second Quartet, though I don't think it's been recorded more than a few times.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Schubert´s 14th string Quartet. It is one of my favorites pieces ever. And Melos Quartett is a superb performer of it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## PeteW

Heard the Bach partita (Dinu Lipatti) and also the middle movement of the Rodrigo on radio in last day or two.

These both seemed particularly special - I must purchase both of them!


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Is it {Litkov 45 & 49} that awesome? Do you take it over Koopman's disc of 44, 45 and 49?....


Well, I dunno...*awesome* is a pretty high pinnacle. I do prefer it over Koopman's 45 & 49, primarily for Litkov's modulation, color, and secondly for observance of repeats. Also, I think Litkov's recorded sound is better. The Koopman displays a hollow acoustic...too much reverb.

For 44, I prefer Hanover/Goodman.:tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Weber: Konzertstucke in F Minor, Op.79 Claudio Arrau/Philharmonia Orchestra/Alceo Galliera
Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat, Op.83 Claudio Arrau/Philharmonia Orchestra/Carlo Maria Giulini
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat Minor, Op.23 Claudio Arrau/Philharmonia Orchestra/Alceo Galliera

Chopin: Andante Spianato and Grand Polonaise in E-flat, Op.22/Waltz in A Minor, Op.34 No.2/Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53/Mazurka in F Minor, Op.7 No.3/Waltz in C-sharp Minor, Op.64 No.2 Vladimir Horowitz

A bag of mixed blessings, concerto wise from Arrau. His recording of the Weber Konzertstucke remains one of the finest, I never grow tired of listening to it. The playing of the Philharmonia under Galliera (a very fine, and very underrated conductor) is worthy of the highest praise too. The other two concertos were new to me- in these recordings, I hasten to add - the Brahms I found somewhat disappointing, the first two movements seemed to drag rather a lot, I know they are grand, but they shouldn't be cumbersome, and they were. The slow movement is beautifully played, the solo cellist is Raymond Clarke, and I've never heard better, the finale an improvement on the first two movements, but still rather tame. Then I came to the Tchaikovsky, now this is a performance that was pretty well roundly damned when it came out, and frankly I wasn't expecting much, but....... I really enjoyed it! Once again I cannot praise the orchestral contribution too highly, and Arrau himself gives a most beautiful account of the whole score, yes, I grant you it's not the edge of the seat ride I had last night with Horowitz and Toscanini, but it makes you realise what a beautifully musical piece this is. In fact it's not dissimilar to the Solomon/Dobrowen recording that HMV had made just over a decade earlier. I will definitely be listening to it again.

Horowitz's Chopin always divided critics, but I don't think anyone could quibble with his recording of the Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise, it remains, for me, the benchmark performance of this work. His lightness and evenness of finger work in the Polonaise is a miracle. It isn't that he takes it especially fast, it's just so crystal clear that it *sounds* faster. This reminds me of a point well made by James Methuen-Campbell in his excellent book "Chopin Playing From the Composer to the Present Day" (beg, borrow or steal a copy, it's worth it), that something played terrifically fast may not always sound it, where something played evenly and cleanly will often sound faster than it is, he instances Mark Hambourg's recording of the "Black Key" Etude (Op.10 No.5), which he says is the fastest on record, but perhaps not as clear as it might be, where Horowitz's is amongst the slowest ever recorded, but doesn't sound it. Anyway, the present disc is a delight, with excellent transfers, and all sounding much better than on previous incarnations. Bravo!


----------



## opus55

*Toshio Hosokawa*
Horn Concerto, "Moments of Blossoming"
Lotus under the moonlight
_Momo Kodama | Royal Scottish National Orchestra | Jun Maki_










Can't say I dig it but enjoyable enough in the background


----------



## SimonNZ

Frans-Joseph Krafft's De Profundis - Paul Dombrecht, cond.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Chopin, Nocturne in E flat major.
Very beautiful, wonderful melodies. Chopin is rather good.


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its a cantada. It just exudes exuberance, beauty, and vitality-- so much in fact, that it could have been used in MGM's epic film _Quo Vadis_ as a Roman fertility rite or something along those lines. I really love it.


I was a little frustrated not being to sample this, but I ordered the Wilcocks recordings, about $2.50 on Amazon.
Some VAughn Williams utterly captivate me--most of the Symphonies, Chamber Music, Flos Compi--but I also have many discs that I never play--Sea Symphony, Hodie,most of his Hymms. I am hoping that this works the same magic for me as it does for you.


----------



## Jos

Callas sings scenes from Lucia di Lammermoor.
Also with Giuseppe di Stefano, Tito Gobbi and Raffaele Arié

Orchestra and chores of Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Chorus master Andrea Morosini
Conductor Tullio Serafin

Columbia mono, 50's

This record was in a terrible state. Never seen them so bad. Mildew, dirt, waterdamage. Like it was stored in a buildingsite in the rain. 
It cleaned up nicely and plays well, cracks and pops are there but nowhere near as bad as I expected.
I'm a bit new to opera and Callas but my interest was sparked by some of the usual suspects on Current Listening. Enjoying it, some pretty histerical moments
Here's a pic before the cleaning of the poor vinyl


----------



## Triplets

albertfallickwang said:


> Heard the first two movements of Symphony 10th.
> 
> View attachment 61664
> 
> 
> Chailly gives a brisk reading perhaps a tad faster than expected. However people have been negative about his cycle but I really am enjoying so far. Three more tracks left but later tonight.


The Critics have been ecstatic about Chailly's current cycle with the Leipzig Gewandhaus


----------



## SimonNZ

Onslow's String uartet No.28 - Diotima Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I can't wait to get my Boulez box of his own compositions, the "Complete Works" (in their current state). I'm still listening to his music via the web at the moment. Currently on this:










I wish this was performed live more often.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

julianoq said:


> First listen on Louise Farrenc Symphony N.1. Enjoying it a lot so far.


Oh she is awesome! The third symphony is my favourite though. 
Have you heard much of her chamber music?


----------



## Mahlerian

Live performances of Boulez's Repons? I'd definitely go for that.

Takemitsu: *Garden Rain* for brass ensemble, *Le Son calligraphié* for string octet, *Hika* for violin and piano, *Folios* for guitar, *Distance* for oboe and shou, *Voice* for flute, *Stanza II* for harp and tape, *Eucalypts I* for oboe, flute, harp, and strings, *Eucalypts II* for oboe, flute, and harp









Excellent performances of some of Takemitsu's chamber music, mostly from the 60s and early 70s.


----------



## SimonNZ

Eric Whitacre's When David Heard - Ronald Staheli, cond.


----------



## PeteW

MoonlightSonata said:


> Chopin, Nocturne in E flat major.
> Very beautiful, wonderful melodies. Chopin is rather good.


Yes, and try this one - superb:
Nocturne D Flat major, Op 27 No 2 (esp played by Maurizio Pollini in my opinion).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*John Cage: In a Landscape*

Why do people fight about Cage, again? This was sublime.






Earlier today: *Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral" - Bruno Walter/Columbia*

Never really among my favorite Beethoven symphonies. I haven't really had a complete turnaround in opinion, that sought-after "moment of epiphany", rather, it's growing on me little by little with each listen. I think Bruno Walter's amazing interpretation is helping with that.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm thrilled you like it.
> 
> I love the entire performance, myself; but very especially Karajan's perfervid treatment of the strings in the first movement.


It IS too. I was really surprised, one of those staring at the speakers moments. I almost blushed!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ernest Bloch
String Quartet No. 2 (1945)
String Quartet No. 3 (1952)*
Portland String Quartet [Arabesque, rec. 1983]

Another first encounter for me. Ernest Bloch's string quartets 4 and 5 are interesting and varied works in a familiar early-mid 20th century central European idiom, i.e. they sound more German- than French- influenced to me. Certainly worth another listen soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980/1.

View attachment 61686


----------



## Tristan

*Massenet* - Don Quichotte









I'm always looking for more Massenet music; he never fails to delight me, and this is no exception. 

I actually picked up three Massenet operas from the record store (Werther, Thais, and Manon)--even though I've heard those operas before, it will be nice to listen to them on vinyl with an actual libretto. Kinda wish I had one for Don Quichotte...


----------



## bejart

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse (1774-1842): Symphony No.1 in G Minor

Lars Ulrik Mortensen leading the Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## JACE

Now listening to last weekend's Saturday Symphony again:










*Bax: Symphony No. 1; Christmas Eve / Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
Disc 8 - Brahms: Sym. No. 4 (LPO); Beethoven: Coriolan, Egmont, and Lenore No. 3 Overtures (LSO)


----------



## Guest

I just love the masterly playing on this disc. Nobody touches Gilels in the Fugue from Shostakovich's 24th Prelude and Fugue. He plays with such majesty, desolation, and scalding intensity as the piece requires. The 1955 mono sound isn't an audiophile's dream perhaps, but it clearly captures his playing.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Sacchini (1730-1786): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.2, No.4

Quartetto Academica: Mariana Sirbu and Ruxandra Colan, violins -- Constantin Zanidache, viola -- Mihai Dancila, cello


----------



## Balthazar

*Song of the Sibyl* ~ Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall & Co. perform three versions of this hauntingly beautiful song of the Apocalypse - 10th c. Latin, 13th c. Provençal, and late medieval Catalan.

Stephen Hough plays *Saint-Saëns ~ Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5* backed by Oramo and Birmingham.

The Vermeer Quartet play *Bartók ~ String Quartets Nos. 5 & 6 *.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Long one of my favorite recital discs.










Quite good... but I still lean toward Karajan with Strauss.










Hillary Hahn continues to grow in my esteem... along with Elgar.










OK... perhaps Hahn's not quite up to this level... but few violinists frequent that range of the stratosphere. (Currently listening to Disc 4: Prokofiev Violin Concerto 2, Henri Vieuxtemps, and Miklós Rózsa).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Balthazar said:


> *Song of the Sibyl* ~ Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall & Co. perform three versions of this hauntingly beautiful song of the Apocalypse - 10th c. Latin, 13th c. Provençal, and late medieval Catalan.
> 
> Stephen Hough plays *Saint-Saëns ~ Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5* backed by Oramo and Birmingham.
> 
> The Vermeer Quartet play *Bartók ~ String Quartets Nos. 5 & 6 *.
> 
> View attachment 61693
> View attachment 61694
> View attachment 61695


Love the _Song of the Sibyl_... one of my first discs of "early music". The Saint-Saëns looks tempting... as he is a composer who I am actively fleshing out in my library.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

GregMitchell said:


> Karajan's classic recording of Haydn's *Die Schopfung*.
> 
> I assume everyone know the story of how the wonderful Fritz Wunderlich was killed in an accident before the recording was finished. His part (mostly just some of the recitatives) was finished by Werner Krenn.
> 
> It makes for quite a few soloists, Janowitz sings both Gabriel and Eve, whilst Fischer-Dieskau sings Adam and Walter Berry Raphael. Ludwig (luxury casting) joins for the alto solo in the finale.


There is a live recording by Karajan with Wunderlich... and an equally stellar cast... made shortly before the studio recording:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 61633
> 
> 
> View attachment 61634
> 
> 
> View attachment 61635
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> 
> I liked the EMI box set so much that I ordered some more Mady yesterday.


I have a nice Mady box set. Let me know what you think of Hahn's operetta. I love his songs. Offenbach's _La Vie parisienne_ with Régine Crespin and Mady Mesplé conducted by Michel Plasson? Now that I must immediately add to my already enormous "Wish List".


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Major, KV 331

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Albert7

Triplets said:


> The Critics have been ecstatic about Chailly's current cycle with the Leipzig Gewandhaus


Cool I need to check out Chailly's current cycle then. I just know that his earlier cycle was said to be too fast in his readings. But I think that he goes fine so far in the 10th.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven Cello Sonatas - Pierre Fournier, cello, Wilhelm Kempff, piano


----------



## isorhythm

Assorted violin/piano works. On the Debussy violin sonata right now, which is somehow new to me.


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Rigoletto, Act I
Massenet: Manon, Act III


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> Manxfeeder: Is that Weston's "bird droppings" disc?


No - no. That's MY conceptual composition. Xenakis can't have it!


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its a cantada. It just exudes exuberance, beauty, and vitality-- so much in fact, that it could have been used in MGM's epic film _Quo Vadis_ as a Roman fertility rite or something along those lines. I really love it.


Wow. I'd better find it too -- right away!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* : *Tamás Vásáry*


----------



## Heliogabo

SimonNZ said:


> Beethoven Cello Sonatas - Pierre Fournier, cello, Wilhelm Kempff, piano


I really love this recording. Wish to listen Fournier with Gulda


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dvorak, Slavonic Dances.
The rhythms are so infectious, the melodies very powerful.


----------



## Weston

Last night:

*Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge*
Richard Studt / Bournemouth Sinfonietta










Refreshingly normal music by today's standards after some of the weirder stuff I've been into lately.

Tonight:

*Hanson: Symphony No. 3, Op 33*
Howard Hanson / Eastman-Rochester Orchestra and Chorus










Has there ever been a more smoothly evolving mood? Movement 1 begins dire and moves through so many emotions and styles, but almost imperceptibly or incrementally. Nicely done. Sadly the sound of this recording is a little dated, but so am I. Or is that seldom dated? Both I guess. It's an exuberant piece regardless.

*
Borodin: Symphony No.2 In B Mino*r 
Valery Gergiev / Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra










Sounds kind of Russian. It also sounds predictable. Goodness me! Am I turning into a "modern" snob? I've barely gotten into modern and contemporary.

*
Martinu: Symphony No. 4, H. 305 *
Jirí Belohlávek / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










I was getting a bit of ear fatigue by this but still could not help noticing the lovely 3rd movement, highly recommended for any Adagio (or in this case Largo) fans who have a 20th century romantic leaning. I wanted the piece to end at that movement if only because it is so spectacular.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> StlukesguildOhio: Quite good... but I still lean toward Karajan with Strauss.












Me too. . . except when Karajan's up against Kempe's "Hero's Deeds in Battle" from _Ein Heldenleben._


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wolfgang A. Mozart*
_The Marriage of Figaro_

Arranged for Woodwinds and String Bass
by Johann Nepomuk Wendt

The Amadeaus Ensemble
Julius Rudel conducting
Leonard Arner directing


----------



## Marschallin Blair

korenbloem said:


> This morning (repeatedly) :
> 
> View attachment 61640
> 
> 
> A truly great preformance of the 9.
> 
> now
> 
> View attachment 61641


I really like Levine's muscular treatment of the "Kyrie" on that Beethoven _Missa Solemnis_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have a nice Mady box set. Let me know what you think of Hahn's operetta. I love his songs. Offenbach's _La Vie parisienne_ with Régine Crespin and Mady Mesplé conducted by Michel Plasson? Now that I must immediately add to my already enormous "Wish List".


Oh yeah. I'll alert the media-- you know me. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> Wow. I'd better find it too -- right away!


You better!

It'd be an unspeakable discourtesy and betrayal of higher humanity not to.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> It IS too. I was really surprised, one of those staring at the speakers moments. I almost blushed!











_Almost?_ ;_D_

The 1960 EMI Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius _Fifth_- the Eighth Wonder of the World?

I call experiencing it my "open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder, time-to-be-humble, Blair" moment, myself. Ha. Ha. Ha.

The first movement is completely captivating to me when the strings start to soar; and Karajan's ending last movement gets me goose-bumpy, and then inevitably the water works come on.

No other performance of the Sibelius Fifth does this to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Triplets said:


> The Critics have been ecstatic about Chailly's current cycle with the Leipzig Gewandhaus


They have, and I don't know why, based on YT clips of 2, 5, 6. 2 is hurried. 5's opening is good, shows promise, but soon the line becomes ordinary. 6 doesn't have the power I'm used to, and I think that's Chailly's basic shortcoming with Mahler. Light on power, darkness, and grit. The atmosphere just isn't there for me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tristan said:


> *Massenet* - Don Quichotte
> 
> View attachment 61687
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for more Massenet music; he never fails to delight me, and this is no exception.
> 
> I actually picked up three Massenet operas from the record store (Werther, Thais, and Manon)--even though I've heard those operas before, it will be nice to listen to them on vinyl with an actual libretto. Kinda wish I had one for Don Quichotte...


How do you like that opening choral number? _;D_

Pretty choice, huh?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> I was a little frustrated not being to sample this, but I ordered the Wilcocks recordings, about $2.50 on Amazon.
> Some VAughn Williams utterly captivate me--most of the Symphonies, Chamber Music, Flos Compi--but I also have many discs that I never play--Sea Symphony, Hodie,most of his Hymms. I am hoping that this works the same magic for me as it does for you.


If you love RVW, I believe its well-nigh impossible for one not to fall in love with it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sibelius: The Complete Incidental Music to The Tempest (Shakespeare)

For many years various recordings of Overture and individual numbers of the two suites, derived from the complete score by the composer, were the only sources to listen to this haunting work which is considered as the last major work Sibelius ever finished before Tapiola. (And along with the seventh Symphony, they would complete a triangle of the soul maturity, I think).

This is the world premiere of the complete music, released on BIS in 1993.










Kirsi Tiihonen
Lilli Paasikivi 
Anssi Hirvonen 
Heikki Keinonen

Lahti Opera Chorus
Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jos said:


> View attachment 61677
> 
> 
> Callas sings scenes from Lucia di Lammermoor.
> Also with Giuseppe di Stefano, Tito Gobbi and Raffaele Arié
> 
> Orchestra and chores of Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
> Chorus master Andrea Morosini
> Conductor Tullio Serafin
> 
> Columbia mono, 50's
> 
> This record was in a terrible state. Never seen them so bad. Mildew, dirt, waterdamage. Like it was stored in a buildingsite in the rain.
> It cleaned up nicely and plays well, cracks and pops are there but nowhere near as bad as I expected.
> I'm a bit new to opera and Callas but my interest was sparked by some of the usual suspects on Current Listening. Enjoying it, some pretty histerical moments
> Here's a pic before the cleaning of the poor vinyl
> 
> View attachment 61678












I wouldn't call it "hysterical" or even "historical," but I would call it "World Historical"-- especially her '55 Karajan _Lucia_._;D_


----------



## senza sordino

Continuing on with my Shostakovich cycle today after school in my empty classroom I did some marking listening to 
Shostakovich Fourth Symphony







and at home 
Prokofiev Violin Sonatas and Five Melodies. This is terrific


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think this is superb! I don't know the musicians but they certainly do a good job.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> I wouldn't call it "hysterical" or even "historical," but I would call it "World Historical"-- especially her '55 Karajan _Lucia_._;D_


Great Photo...It looks like he blew his nose on her handkerchief and handed it back to her!:lol:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Argerich's fabulous performance of the Rach 3 is, IMO, one of the greatest Rachmaninov concerto recordings of all time.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Schumann arr. Mahler: Symphonies 1 and 2 - Aldo Ceccato, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Major, 'Spring' (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).









An excellent recording, imo.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Trio Sonata in D Minor, Op.4, No.1

London Baroque: Irmgard Schaller and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Charles Medlam, cello -- Terence Charlston, harpsichord


----------



## jim prideaux

Medtner-2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos-Demidenko, Maksymiuk and the BBC Scottish S.O.

an example of works which on first encounter appear really rather 'dense' and almost forbidding in their complexity (almost to the point of obscuring the melodic element) and yet with repeated listening they slowly 'unfurl' and it becomes increasingly obvious just how beautiful they are! 

so here I sit, working at home listening to the two works and again wonder just what other great music I am yet to encounter!


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: String Quartets (Fitzwilliam); Ligeti: Concertos (Boulez)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

York Bowen: String Quartets 2 and 3/Phantasy-Quintet for Bass Clarinet and String Quartet Archaeus Quartet/Timothy Lines

This is a most enjoyable disc, bringing together Bowen's two extant String Quartets (the first is lost) and the wonderful Phantasy-Quintet. I'm very fond of the bass clarinet, and Bowen uses it most winningly in combination with the string quartet, the Archaeus play as to the manner born, and Timothy Lines has a most beautiful tone. York Bowen was a very fine composer indeed and it's nice to have such committed performances of this repertoire and at such a bargain price. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: La Forza del Destino.*
*Bergonzi/* Arroyo/Cappuccilli/ a.o


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Unsurpassable recording, amazing sensitivity in the beautiful first piano sonata. I still need to hear Biret's recording though, I'll get to that.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 8th and 9th symphonies-Belohlavek and the Czech Phil


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









I'm still working my way backwards through J. Haydn's String Quartets. Tonight, I listened to Opus 33 Nos. 1 through 4. The Festetics Quartet played.









Went and listened to a new arrival last night, Miklos Rozsa's Viola Concerto and Hungarian Serenade. Mariusz Smolij led the Budapest Concert Orchestra MAV. Gilad Karni played the solo Viola in the concerto.









Schubert's Symphonies No. 4 & 6 came next. Roy Goodman led the Hanover Band.









I finished out with Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 5. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I think this is my favorite Mahler symphony...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Great Photo...It looks like he blew his nose on her handkerchief and handed it back to her!:lol:


He blew it on that one!


----------



## Orfeo

*George Enescu*
Lyric Tragedy in four acts, six scenes "Œdipe" (Oedipus).
-Jose Van Dam, Gabriel Bacquier, Marcel Vanaud, Nicolai Gedda, Brigitte Fassbaender, et al. 
-Le Orchestra Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo & le Orfeon Donostiarra/Lawrence Foster.

*Robert Schumann*
Kreisleriana op. 16, Four Fugues op. 72, & Fantasiestücke op. 12.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More of the big stuff...


----------



## Andolink

*James Dillon*: _The Book of Elements_
Noriko Kawai, piano









*James Dillon*: _Vernal Showers_ for solo violin and ensemble (1992); _String Quartet No. 2_ (1991)
Irvine Arditti, violin
Nieuw Ensemble/Ed Spanjaard
Arditti Quartet









*James Dillon*: _Spleen_
Ortwin Stürmer, piano


----------



## LancsMan

*French Coloratura Arias* Sumi Jo with the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Richard Bonynge on Decca








Another batch of CD's arrived in the post today. This is the first I'm playing. I'm in unfamiliar territory here - light opera not being part of my regular diet. However this recording got a Penguin Rosette and I thought I should at least sample some music by Adam, Massenet, Offenbach and Thomas given I have very little of their music in my collection.

It's quite a pleasant listen and for me I'm sure sampling a few selected arias beats having to sit through the whole of any of the operas they are taken from.

Sparkling performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The majority of this recital is from a recital Caballe recorded in 1965, when she was at her vocal peak. and for sheer vocal beauty I doubt this version of _Casta diva_ has ever been bettered, even by Ponselle. She copes well with the notes too, though she doesn't have Callas's sublime descending chromatic scales, nor do we hear those grace notes Bellini wrote in. Still I'd put this version up there as one of the best, along with Callas, Ponselle and Sutherland (the one off _The Art of the Prima Donna_).

The Mad Scene from *Il Pirata* is probably the best I've heard since Callas, with Caballe far more alive to the drama than she is often given credit for. The singing is thrilling. She just lacks that last ounce of _innigkeit_ (I can't think of an English word that means quite the same) one gets from Callas.

The Donizetti items from 1965 are also excellent (arias from *Roberto Devereux*, *Lucrezia Borgia* and *Maria di Rohan*), representing Caballe at her very best. When does one hear singing like this nowadays?

For this CD issue, RCA have added _Mira o Norma_ with Cossotto, from Caballe's complete recording, and a 1970 performance of _Al dolce guidami_ (minus the rest of the scene) from *Anna Bolena*, but the prize of the disc is without doubt the 1965 items.


----------



## Bruce

MoonlightSonata said:


> Dvorak, Slavonic Dances.
> The rhythms are so infectious, the melodies very powerful.


Give his Legends (Op. 59) a try, too. They're wonderful. Did you listen to the Slavonic Dances in their version for orchestra or 2 pianos?


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 12

*Debussy/Faure/Ravel*: Piano Trios, w. Florestan Trio (Hyperion, rec.1999).

*Debussy*: Etudes, w. Boffard (HM, rec.2000).

*Debussy*: Preludes, Books I & II, w. Jacobs (Ultima, rec.1978).

*Debussy*: Piano Music, w. Jacobs (Apex, rec.1970).















View attachment 61739
View attachment 61740


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Schubert* and *Schumann* lieder, performed by Elly Ameling and Dalton Baldwin


----------



## Vasks

_Sonati by an early Elliott_
*
Cello Sonata & Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello & Harpsichord (Nonesuch LP)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Loving the Top 100, Vaneyes. I've already added the Bach/Casadesus and Haydn/Xiao-Mei to my collection since sampling them, and I'm looking forward to hearing more treasures.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Top 100: Day 12
> 
> *Debussy*: Preludes, Books I & II, w. Jacobs (Ultima, rec.1978).
> 
> View attachment 61739


Jacobs' recording of Debussy's Preludes would make my Top 100 too. :cheers:

I've never heard his recordings of the Images & Estampes though. Need to check those out.


----------



## JACE

On the way into work this morning:










*Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les quatre âges"; Sonatine; Le festin d'Esope / Marc-André Hamelin*


----------



## Vronsky

Gustav Mahler, Simon Rattle -- Symphony No.8

A definition for grandiosity.


----------



## Bruce

My ears will be filled today with:

Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Étoiles - Cambreling conducts the SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden









George Perle - Ballade (1981) played by Richard Goode.









Vaughan-Williams - Symphony No. 6 in E minor - Boult conducts the New Philharmonia Orchestra









A great symphony, which I don't get to hear nearly often enough.

and finally, Pettersson - Vox Humana with Westerberg conducting the Swedish Radio SO.









This is a really eerie, ghostly work. I think this was the first work I heard of Pettersson's and it really got me interested in this composer. Not the type of stuff you want to listen to before going to sleep.


----------



## Polyphemus

New to my collection and wonderful too. Does not quite replace Ancerl but the sound quality is excellent. MTT's tenure in London was remarkably successful recording wise. A Mahler 3 which competes favourably with anything else on the market. Who can forget the star studded Bernstein 'On the Town' made for T V but released on C D by DG.


----------



## isorhythm

I own that Jumppanen Boulez recording and need to come back to it. I bought it years ago as my introduction to Boulez and that was a mistake, but I've recently gotten into his later music.


----------



## Jos

Inspired by newbie SweetJesus, the Goldberg variations on harpsichord

Gustav Leonhardt plays a Martin Skowroneck 1962, a copy of a Dulcken from 1745

Recorded in 1965, Hervormde Kerk Bennebroek, Holland.
Telefunken/Decca, German pressing. Superquality, no noises , ultra quiet background.

My wife and children are very tolerant, appreciative even, of my music. The harpsichord is one bridge too far, so it's nice to have the house to myself every now and then.


----------



## aajj

Nielsen - Symphony No. 5









Shostakovich - Piano Quintet


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Loving the Top 100, Vaneyes. I've already added the Bach/Casadesus and Scarlatti/Xiao-Mei to my collection since sampling them, and I'm looking forward to hearing more treasures.


Slight correction--Xiao-Mei *Haydn*. Thank you so much for your kind words, Blancrocher. It's tough, but someone hasta do it.:tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in B-Flat Major, Hob. 15/20; Piano Trio in G Major, Hob. 14/6 (after Piano Sonata Hob. 16/6); Piano Trio in C Major, Hob. 15/21; Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/22 (Van Swieten Trio).









The spirited 1st movement of Hob. 15/21 starts with an 'Adagio pastorale' and goes into a 'vivace assai' containing folkish bass-drones, as in the 1st movement of the Emperor Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : concert arias .
*Edita Gruberov*a now playing.


----------



## aajj

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Ernest Bloch
> String Quartet No. 2 (1945)
> String Quartet No. 3 (1952)*
> Portland String Quartet [Arabesque, rec. 1983]
> 
> Another first encounter for me. Ernest Bloch's string quartets 4 and 5 are interesting and varied works in a familiar early-mid 20th century central European idiom, i.e. they sound more German- than French- influenced to me. Certainly worth another listen soon.


Ah yes, i have Portland with Paul Posnak on Bloch's Piano Quintets. I take especially to the first Quintet.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Jacobs' recording of Debussy's Preludes would make my Top 100 too. :cheers:
> 
> I've never heard his recordings of the Images & Estampes though. Need to check those out.


Thank you, JACE. I was fortunate to pick up the CD of Images & Estampes (also includes Images, Series I, Images, Series II) at a Ricordi store in Rome, 2003. I hadn't seen it before. I see now, that it's also avalable on Nonesuch.:tiphat:


----------



## LancsMan

*CPE Bach: Wurttemberg Sonatas* Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord) on hyperion








The second of my newly arrived CD's. I've not heard these sonatas before, and my collection is rather short of CPE Bach (I only have one other CD, his symphonies for strings).

These sonatas date from 1742-3, while his Dad was still producing music I tend to be more familiar with.

I think you have to change your mindset for CPE Bach's music. He's quite mercurial in the fast movements especially, and one has to get used to the almost frenetic short breathed nature of the music. The slow movements offer quite a contrast to this however.

There is a lot of interest here and the playing (and recording) is top notch.


----------



## JACE

Prompted by Vaneyes' list, I'm listening to Debussy's Preludes as performed by Paul Jacobs.

My version has an Arthur Rackham illustration on the cover:










One of the reasons that I really love this recording is that Jacobs doesn't just play this music for its (admittedly stunning at times) _beauty_. He also embraces the _abstraction_ and _strangeness_ of this music -- and I think that's what makes these performances particularly compelling.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> I was fortunate to pick up the CD of Images & Estampes (also includes Images, Series I, Images, Series II) at a Ricordi store in Rome, 2003. I hadn't seen it before. *I see now, that it's also avalable on Nonesuch.*:tiphat:


Yep. I'm adding his Nonesuch Images/Estampes to my "to get" list:










:cheers:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Barbirolli's superb _Sinfonia Antartica_ - and blow less than modern sound!


----------



## Vasks

I wish most of my album cover images that I post here were bigger. Does anyone have some advice?


----------



## Sven Bjorg

Am I not supposed to link You Tube videos in this thread? If so, I do apologise.


----------



## JACE

Vasks said:


> I wish most of my album cover images that I post here were bigger. Does anyone have some advice?


Vasks,

If you select your images off of amazon.com, then you can manipulate the size of the image by changing the last few digits in the URL. (These digits determine the size of the image in pixels.)

For example:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rI4h4Ob-L._SS300.jpg yields:










Whereas http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rI4h4Ob-L._SS200.jpg yields:


----------



## Albert7

Finished up the Mahler symphony cycle this morning. More notes to come in a different thread:









Bravo  to the folks on DG.


----------



## Morimur

*George Benjamin: Written on Skin*


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to Mahler's Sixth Symphony as performed by Sir John Barbirolli & the New Philharmonia Orchestra. My version comes from this set:










*Mahler: The Complete Works, 150th Anniversary Box*


----------



## Vasks

........nm.......


----------



## csacks

Listening to Claudio Abbado conducting Chamber Orchestra of Europe, playing Schubert´s 5th symphony. A delight


----------



## Vaneyes

Sven Bjorg said:


> Am I not supposed to link You Tube videos in this thread? If so, I do apologise.


Welcome, Sven. Here are links for two TC threads to post embedded video.:tiphat:

Piano Pieces on YT

http://www.talkclassical.com/36007-piano-pieces-youtube.html

Current Listening with YT Videos

http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould Plays Beethoven (Sony 6-CD). This multi-disc set is a real bargain; I think mine cost a mere $5.99. "The Tempest," no. 17 in D minor, is the one I'm fixated on now. Gould plays the third and last movement too fast for my taste, and some of the slow parts are so slow you can hear resonances of the notes _a la_ John Cage or Morton Feldman. In other ways, though, Gould brings a clarity, articulation, and rhythmic definition to much of it. It's a trade-off. It was known that Gould disliked large chunks of Beethoven, while retaining affection for other areas of the ouvre. This being said, his recordings contain more Beethoven than any other composer save Bach.

Gould's likes: 
Symphonies 2 & 8
Six early String Quartets op. 18
F minor Quartet op. 95
Op. 81a Piano Sonata (Les Adieux)
Three op. 31 Sonatas
Believe it or not, The "Moonlight"

Gould's dislikes:
Like most of you here, the final mvt of the Ninth
Piano Concerto No. 5
Wellington's Victory
King Stephen Overture
Symphonies 4, 5, and 6
The Violin Concerto
The "Appassionata"
The Late String Quartets


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> Listening to Claudio Abbado conducting Chamber Orchestra of Europe, playing Schubert´s 5th symphony. A delight
> View attachment 61770


Nice pic of a healthier and happier Claudio. R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Glenn Gould Plays Beethoven (Sony 6-CD). This multi-disc set is a real bargain; I think mine cost a mere $5.99. "The Tempest," no. 17 in D minor, is the one I'm fixated on now. Gould plays the third and last movement too fast for my taste, and some of the slow parts are so slow you can hear resonances of the notes _a la_ John Cage or Morton Feldman. In other ways, though, Gould brings a clarity, articulation, and rhythmic definition to much of it. It's a trade-off. It was known that Gould disliked large chunks of Beethoven, while retaining affection for other areas of the ouvre. This being said, his recordings contain more Beethoven than any other composer save Bach.
> 
> Gould's likes:
> Symphonies 2 & 8
> Six early String Quartets op. 18
> F minor Quartet op. 95
> Op. 81a Piano Sonata (Les Adieux)
> Three op. 31 Sonatas
> Believe it or not, The "Moonlight"
> 
> Gould's dislikes:
> Like most of you here, the final mvt of the Ninth
> Piano Concerto No. 5
> Wellington's Victory
> King Stephen Overture
> Symphonies 4, 5, and 6
> The Violin Concerto
> The "Appassionata"
> The Late String Quartets


So inspired. Playing* LvB* "Appassionata", w. GG. Recorded October 18, 1967, 30th Street Studio, NYC.










This GG pic could remind one of the obnoxious footman on Downton Abbey.


----------



## opus55

*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Brockes-Passion
_Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin | RIAS Kammerchor | René Jacobs_










*Johann Adolph Scheibe*
Sinfonia in B flat
Sorge- og Klagesange over Dronning Lovise: Sinfonia
_Andrew Manze | Concerto Copenhagen_


----------



## opus55

Vaneyes said:


> ...
> This GG pic could remind one of the obnoxious footman on Downton Abbey.


Thomas? I didn't know you were into classical music.


----------



## brotagonist

Started this last night and will hear today and likely tomorrow, too. I keep hearing the first two that I know well and letting my mind drift as I get to the later ones that I want to get to know 









Saint-Saëns PC 1-5
Rogé/Dutoit

The first two are great and I love the Arabic sound of the fifth, but where was my brain during the third and fourth? On TC, where else?


----------



## George O

Georg Friedrich Händel (1685-1759): Keyboard Suites Nos. 1-16

Andrei Gavrilov, piano
Sviatoslav Richter, piano

4-LP box set on EMI (Germany), from 1982


----------



## Albert7

iTunes EP version of this only including the Schumann Cello Concerto:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaughan Williams: "The Wasps" Overture/Fantasia on Greensleeves/Symphony No.2 "London" The Queen's Hall Orchestra/Sir Henry J. Wood
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music Isobel Baillie/Stiles Allen/Elsie Suddaby/Eva Turner/Margaret Balfour/Astra Desmond/Muriel Brunskill/Mary Jarred/Heddle Nash/Walter Widdop/Parry Jones/Frank Titterton/Roy Henderson/Robert Easton/Harold Williams/Norman Allin/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Henry J. Wood

A marvellous CD of wonderful music by a great conductor. Wood certainly keeps things on the move in the "London" Symphony, but all the same this is a marvellously atmospheric performance and who knew London better than Wood?? The Serenade to Music was recorded just 10 days after its first performance by the forces for whom it was written, and I doubt that it will ever be bettered, it is a most beautiful performance and you can see why Rachmaninoff sat with tears streaming down his face as he listened to it at that concert (Henry Wood's Golden Jubilee Concert, 5th October, 1938, at which Rachmaninoff played his own 2nd Piano Concerto). The Wasps goes with a swagger only surpassed by Sir Malcolm Sargent on his recording, and Greensleeves rounds the disc off with a nice moment of calm. All most enjoyable.


----------



## SimonNZ

Francesco Courcelle's Missa Ave Maris Stella - George Wilkins, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The majority of this recital is from a recital Caballe recorded in 1965, when she was at her vocal peak. and for sheer vocal beauty I doubt this version of _Casta diva_ has ever been bettered, even by Ponselle. She copes well with the notes too, though she doesn't have Callas's sublime descending chromatic scales, nor do we hear those grace notes Bellini wrote in. Still I'd put this version up there as one of the best, along with Callas, Ponselle and Sutherland (the one off _The Art of the Prima Donna_).
> 
> The Mad Scene from *Il Pirata* is probably the best I've heard since Callas, with Caballe far more alive to the drama than she is often given credit for. The singing is thrilling. She just lacks that last ounce of _innigkeit_ (I can't think of an English word that means quite the same) one gets from Callas.
> 
> The Donizetti items from 1965 are also excellent (arias from *Roberto Devereux*, *Lucrezia Borgia* and *Maria di Rohan*), representing Caballe at her very best. When does one hear singing like this nowadays?
> 
> For this CD issue, RCA have added _Mira o Norma_ with Cossotto, from Caballe's complete recording, and a 1970 performance of _Al dolce guidami_ (minus the rest of the scene) from *Anna Bolena*, but the prize of the disc is without doubt the 1965 items.


What a wonderful breakdown!-- thank you. _;D_ I can't believe I don't have this, but I'll fix that. I have the companion two-cd set to that (pictured below) but it unfortunately doesn't have the outstanding cuts the "Bellini & Donizetti" recital disc does.

How often does Caballe tie, or even exceed, Callas or Ponselle in _any_ capacity, however slight (aside from floating gorgeous pianissimi)?-- exceedingly rare.

-- And an occasion where the hardest-grader of them all, Greg Mitchell, will tell you so?-- rarer still. _;D _


----------



## TresPicos

Discovered Debussy's _Ariettes oubliées_ today (at L60). Wow...









And it's probably not possible to sing it more beautifully than Véronique Dietschy does...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I haven't listened to the Barber... performed by anyone... for quite some time. I almost forgot just how delicious it was... and all the more so with Callas as Rosina.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Barbirolli's superb _Sinfonia Antartica_ - and blow less than modern sound!


Who cares? It has the most tremendous "Landscape" movement ever done.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I haven't listened to the Barber... performed by anyone... for quite some time. I almost forgot just how delicious it was... and all the more so with Callas as Rosina.


Callas _as_ Rosina?-- Callas _is_ Rosina. _;D_

I've never heard another Rosina with so much verisimilitude to the character.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Venturing into the unknown.

*Korngold* - Symphony in F-sharp* / W. Albert, Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie

*Myaskovsky* - Symphony No. 27 / E. Svetlanov, State Academic Orchestra

*Berg* - Lyric Suite / Berg Quartet

*Reich* - Music for Pieces of Wood / Third Coast Percussion

* I'd never known until recently about the Brucknerian elegy that is the adagio of this symphony, written for F. Roosevelt. Not bad music at all, certainly worth many a repeated listen. :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

A mixed bag this evening




















Greatly enjoyed the Bartok with Solti
The HIP Mozart Piano Concerto 21 is enjoyable but I still much prefer the sound of a modern piano for these works
The Chaily Beethoven Pastoral Symphony is certainly taken at a brisk tempo, and would certainly suggest no loitering in the countryside here


----------



## SimonNZ

Karl Kempter's Missa Pastoral - Reinhard Kammler, cond.


----------



## hpowders

J-P Rameau solo harpsichord music
Trevor Pinnock

A change of pace from J.S.Bach harpsichord music.


----------



## D Smith

Taking a cue from Vaneyes' top 100 yet again ; Debussy's Preludes, performed by Paul Crossley who does a fine job though idiosyncratic in places. I'll try and give a listen to Paul Jacobs, favoured by Vaneyes, sometime!


----------



## korenbloem

Mieczysław Weinberg performed by Gidon Kremer & Kremerata Baltica - Mieczyslaw Weinberg Sonatas


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Four Seasons (Carmignola/Marcon)


----------



## Albert7

D Smith said:


> Taking a cue from Vaneyes' top 100 yet again ; Debussy's Preludes, performed by Paul Crossley who does a fine job though idiosyncratic in places. I'll try and give a listen to Paul Jacobs, favoured by Vaneyes, sometime!


Aimard's DG recording of the Preludes are exceptional too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded October 1990, Blackheath Concert Hall.


----------



## Guest

Sonata for solo viola
Ligeti
Kim Kashkashian.

By turns plaintive and argumentative. Intimate sound quality that really highlights the rich, full-bodied tone of the viola. I'm only sad I'll never hear this again for the first time.


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> What a wonderful breakdown!-- thank you. _;D_ I can't believe I don't have this, but I'll fix that. I have the companion two-cd set to that (pictured below) but it unfortunately doesn't have the outstanding cuts the "Bellini & Donizetti" recital disc does.
> 
> How often does Caballe tie, or even exceed, Callas or Ponselle in _any_ capacity, however slight (aside from floating gorgeous pianissimi)?-- exceedingly rare.
> 
> -- And an occasion where the hardest-grader of them all, Greg Mitchell, will tell you so?-- rarer still. _;D _




That's one big mama.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> What a wonderful breakdown!-- thank you. _;D_ I can't believe I don't have this, but I'll fix that. I have the companion two-cd set to that (pictured below) but it unfortunately doesn't have the outstanding cuts the "Bellini & Donizetti" recital disc does.
> 
> How often does Caballe tie, or even exceed, Callas or Ponselle in _any_ capacity, however slight (aside from floating gorgeous pianissimi)?-- exceedingly rare.
> 
> -- And an occasion where the hardest-grader of them all, Greg Mitchell, will tell you so?-- rarer still. _;D _




I have that double CD set too (a reissue with a different cover) and it's very good, but not on the level of the 1965 recital I posted. I think it's possibly the best thing she did in the studio, and, although she occasionally lets us hear those fabulous pianissimi, she doesn't over indulge.


----------



## Guest

Disc 3 from this set: Geminiani's Concerti Grossi after Corelli No.7-12. Delightful.


----------



## Oliver

Janáček - String Quartet no. 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is a really satisfying version (non-HIP) of Haydn's Op 77 quartets:

*Franz Joseph Haydn
Quartet for Strings in G major, Op. 77 no 1/H 3 no 81 "Lobkowitz No. 1"
Quartet for Strings in F major, Op. 77 no 2/H 3 no 82 "Lobkowitz No. 2"
Luciano Berio - Quartet for Strings no 3 "Notturno"*
Alban Berg Quartet 
(Thomas Kakuska (Viola), Valentin Erben (Cello), Gerhard Schulz (Violin), Günter Pichler (Violin))
[EMI, rec. 1993/4]










*
Ottorino Respighi
Quartet for Strings in D major
Quartetto dorico *
Brodsky String Quartet - Jacqueline Thomas (Cello), Andrew Haveron (Violin), Paul Cassidy (Viola),
Ian Belton (Violin)
[Challenge, 2001]


----------



## Itullian

Rheingold


----------



## Balthazar

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Love the _Song of the Sibyl_... one of my first discs of "early music". The Saint-Saëns looks tempting... as he is a composer who I am actively fleshing out in my library.


I encourage you to get a complete set of the piano concertos - each one is an interesting little gem. This Hough set sounds great and also includes four additional works for piano and orchestra. Many also like the Rogé/Dutoit set that brotagonist is listening to.


----------



## Jeff W

*Sweating to Brahms*









Today's workout music was Symphony No. 1, Tragic Overture and Academic Festival Overture by Johannes Brahms. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Balthazar

Misha Dichter plays *Liszt ~ Hungarian Rhapsodies*. This is probably the least self-indulgent recording of these that I have heard. Dichter's straightforward, clean playing reveals the musical structure better than some more effusive interpretations.

Robert Shaw leads Atlanta in *Bartók ~ Cantata Profana* with soloists Richard Clement and Nathan Gunn.

On a grey, snowy day, looking for evocations of sunny Spain, I turned to Miloš Karadaglić's *Mediterráneo* with music of *Albéniz*, *Granados*, and others.


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Hannoversche Hofkapelle -- Laurence Dean, flute


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded October 1990, Blackheath Concert Hall.


I bought that not long back - most enjoyable. Suddenly remembered where I'd heard DSCH's 15th prelude from - it was the theme to an 80s comedy called Ever Decreasing Circles.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Beethoven's Cello Sonatas performed by Du Pre/Barenboim. These are among my favorite recordings, I used to have some of these on vinyl. Recommended


----------



## George O

GregMitchell said:


> Argerich's fabulous performance of the Rach 3 is, IMO, one of the greatest Rachmaninov concerto recordings of all time.


Absolutely positively. It can also be viewed on YouTube and is wonderful to watch.


----------



## Autocrat

Throwing caution to the wind...


----------



## Guest

I mainly bought this for the Britten, but the two Shostakovich Symphonies are very well played. Good sound, too--the Sinfonia da Requiem is a bit light in the bass, though.


----------



## Weston

Vaughan Williams Epicythaheliosimythacon samples and/or $10.00 download for those seeking it earlier.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/57960/Ralph-Vaughan-Williams-Epithalamion#download


----------



## brotagonist

Rameau Les Cyclopes (Rondo) (Scott Ross)

I take it, this is one piece from the Pièces de Clavecin?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think this is superb! I don't know the musicians but they certainly do a good job.


I have a desire to listen to this more.


----------



## brotagonist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a desire to listen to this more.


You're making me want to, too  It's a great disc!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vivaldi*

_Gloria _

_Magnificat_

Teresa Berganza, mezzo-soprano
Lucia Valentini Terrani, contralto

New Philharmonia Chorus
Norbert Balatsch, chorus master

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conducting


----------



## opus55

*Christoph Willibald Gluck* (1714-1787)

Orphée et Eurydice (French version by Hector Berlioz)

_Jennifer Larmore | Dawn Upshaw | Alison Hagley
Chorus of San Francisco Opera | Ian Robertson
Orchestra of San Francisco Opera | Donald Runnicles_










Love the rich voice of Larmore.


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Schwindl (1737-1786): Symphony in F Major

Jorg Faerber conducting the European Community Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a desire to listen to this more.


I ordered it just for _Derive 2_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the _Hary Janos Suite_, and this is a very good performance of the piece. I just had to hear it again. What I especially like about this recording is that the engineering quality of the cd is exceptional in its clarity, where all of the textures can be heard.

And. . . <caesura> _this _just came in last night:










_;DDD_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morimur said:


> That's one big mama.


Do you have an 'adipose' complex?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


> I ordered it just for _Derive 2_.


I find it to be better than Boulez's own recording of one of the earlier versions of the piece. Do you enjoy Boulez then?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I find it to be better than Boulez's own recording of one of the earlier versions of the piece. Do you enjoy Boulez then?






























Sure. There's definately Boulez I like.

I have _Explosante Fixe_, _Repons_, _Notations_ (Abbado/VPO)-- all of which I like; and then I have that Erato cd set of Boulez and Barenboim; of which I have a highly-qualified acceptance of.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

A perfect musical storm of great Bach solo keyboard music, terrific performer and a fine harpsichord.

This Bach lover couldn't ask for anything more.....except perhaps a re-record, but that is no longer possible, since the great Leonhardt died three years ago.


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier


Not _much_ of a coincidence, but anyways:

Sviatoslav Richter in the WTC, book 1


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Not _much_ of a coincidence, but anyways:
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter in the WTC, book 1
> 
> View attachment 61818


Yeah! Funny how that worked out! 

Through a petition, my neighbors insist I play only recordings of harpsichord keyboard Bach.
Otherwise they will throw me out for being "anachronistic".
I've been called worse!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


>


I'd say it's hard to live without this one 

Currently listening to Mozart's Piano Concertos nos. 26 and 27.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 61795
> 
> 
> Vivaldi: Four Seasons (Carmignola/Marcon)


I have this. He can really play! He has a Facebook page and I've communicated with him there. He writes very well in English.


----------



## Pugg

​
Jascha Heifetz collection

Disc 13 of 103 [RCA LM-1119] Mendelssohn - Trio No.1 In D-Minor, Op.49 • Ravel - Trio In A-Minor
Piano Trio in A Minor - Remastered 1999

1 Modere (8:27)
2 Pantuom - Assez vif (4:02)
3 Passacaille - Tres large (6:23)
4 Final - Anime (5:13)

Piano Trio, Op. 49 in D Minor - Remastered 1999

5 Molto allegro e agitato (8:36)
6 Andante con moto tranquillo (6:19)
7 Scherzo: Leggiero e vivace (3:25)
8 Finale: Allegro assai appassionato (8:03)


----------



## opus55

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

A London Symphony

_London Philharmonic Orchestra | Sir Adrian Boult_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JACE

Now listening to Haydn Symphonies in this "Original Masters" set:










*Hermann Scherchen: The 1950s Haydn Symphonies Recordings*
Disc 3 - Symphonies Nos. 93, 94, and 104* / Vienna State Opera O, Wiener Symphoniker*


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Double Bass Concerto - Gary Karr, double bass, cond. composer


----------



## Pugg

​*Kathleen Battle* : French opera arias


----------



## Albert7

Attacking slowly disc 1 of this awesome box set:


----------



## senza sordino

Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets, Nielsen At the Bier of a young artist


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu's Autumn

Katsuya Yokoyama, shakuhachi, Kakujo Nakamura, biwa, Ryusuke Numajiri, cond.


----------



## pianississimo

Listening to Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert d257 op 3/3 Heidenröslein. Chasing away the cold cold snow 
I'm on the bus to work in the dark. but if I close my eyes I can pretend I'm in a German rose garden on a warm summers morning 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Heidenröslein-Op-3-Röslein-stehn/dp/B001N5DSJG


----------



## PeteW

pianississimo said:


> Listening to Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert d257 op 3/3 Heidenröslein. Chasing away the cold cold snow
> I'm on the bus to work in the dark. but if I close my eyes I can pretend I'm in a German rose garden on a warm summers morning
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Heidenröslein-Op-3-Röslein-stehn/dp/B001N5DSJG


Marvellous.
I used to listen to news on the way to work, but its all just full of so much stress and bad things, I switched to Radio 3 for my commute - never looked back, gets me there in a much calmer frame of mind. Don't know why I didn't do that years ago.

eg Shubert Impromtu No 4 is on just now - what's not to like?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I feel like I should get to know Shostakovich symphonies more. I love and adore the 2nd symphony so I'll have a listen to his other one with the same event in mind. As a bonus, no. 6 is on the disc as well for me to listen to.


----------



## PetrB

*Kevin Volans ~ Piano concerto No. 3 (2011)*

Kevin Volans ~ Piano concerto No. 3 (2011)
BBC Proms broadcast, world premiere.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's soundtrack to Resnais' L'Amour A Mort


----------



## PetrB

*More Cowbell!*

That _*More Cowbell!*_ symphony:

Mahler's 5th: Chicago Symphony; Pierre Boulez ~ in-concert performance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> That _*More Cowbell!*_ symphony:
> 
> Mahler's 5th: Chicago Symphony; Pierre Boulez ~ in-concert performance.


One day I'm really gonna like this symphony....I just seem to be not liking it very much still but I hope the fantastic mahlerian Boulez can help me change my mind! Tomorrow I might listen to his Mahler 5.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major, 'The Lark'; No. 6 in E-Flat Major (Quatuor Festetics).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland* & Richard Bonynge
Serata Musicali


----------



## schigolch




----------



## PetrB

*Alexandre Tansman ~ Septet*

Alexandre Tansman ~Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, viola and 'cello


----------



## Jeff W

*Good morning TC!*

Not a terribly long list of listening from last night...









Had a dose of Haydn to start off with. String Quartets Opus 33 No. 5 & 6 along with the lone Opus 42 quartet. The Festetics Quartet played.









Next, the latest arrival, the Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante by Miklos Rozsa. Anastasia Khitruk (violin) and Andrey Tchekmazov (cello) were the soloists. Dmitry Yablonsky conducted the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra. I think I'm going to have to give this one an encore tonight!









Beethoven's Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2. Steven Lubin played the solo pianoforte while Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Zemlinsky: String Quartets (Escher)


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Violin Concerto No.8 in G Major

Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Iona Brown, violin


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One day I'm really gonna like this symphony....I just seem to be not liking it very much still but I hope the fantastic mahlerian Boulez can help me change my mind! Tomorrow I might listen to his Mahler 5.


If nothing else, on the technical plane, the counterpoint might leave you slack-jawed with awe


----------



## Morimur

*George Aperghis ~ Avis de tempête*


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann*: Sehnsucht


----------



## Kevin Pearson

For fans of chamber music Dohnanyi's Piano Quintet Op. 1 is a must have piece. One of the best piano quintets ever written. The String Quartet No. 2 doesn't rise up to the level of the piano quartet but is still enjoyable. I would have placed these in reverse order had I produced this CD because the quintet ends on such a rousing note it's hard for anything else to compete. Sorry for the large image but I couldn't find anything else except for a really tiny image.










Kevin


----------



## jim prideaux

working,but fortunately with i pod in ears-taking a break to inform the world that have listened to Tubin 3rd (Jarvi),Myaskovsky 27th (Svetlanov) and Schumann 3rd (Zinman)........


----------



## Vasks

*John Cage: Keyboard Music 1935-48 (Kirstein/Columbia 2 LPs)*


----------



## jim prideaux

............and on to the Moeran symphony (David Lloyd Jones)


----------



## brotagonist

Balm for the morning:









Webern Passacaglia, 5 Movements, 6 Pieces, Symphony
vK/B


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts & epilogue "Esclarmonde."
-Joan Sutherland, Huguette Tourangeau, Clifford Grant, Giacomo Aragall, Louis Quilico, et al.
-The National Philharmonic Orchestra & John Alldis Choir/Richard Bonynge.

*Vincent d'Indy*
Symphony no. III & Variations symphoniques "Istar."
-The Iceland Symphony Orchestra/Rumon Gamba.

*Robert Schumann*
Album for the Young, op. 68.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 13

*Debussy*: Piano Music, w. ABM (DG, rec.1971 - '78).

*Mahler*: Symphony 2, w. VSOO/Scherchen et al (Millennium Cl., rec.1958).

*Mahler*: Symphony 3, w. NYPO/LB et al (Sony, rec.1961).

*Mahler*: Symphony 6, w. Philharmonia/Barbirolli (EMI, rec.1967).








View attachment 61837


----------



## starthrower

Getting acquainted with this set. It comes with an excellent booklet including
Ligeti's personal notes on the music.


----------



## Bruce

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One day I'm really gonna like this symphony....I just seem to be not liking it very much still but I hope the fantastic mahlerian Boulez can help me change my mind! Tomorrow I might listen to his Mahler 5.


It took me a while to warm up to this symphony, too. I had recordings by Bernstein and the NYPO, and Inbal conducting the Frankfurt Radio SO. Neither of these recordings made this symphony one of my favorites, however. What finally convinced me was Bernstein's later recording on DG with the Vienna PO. I'm sure part of the attraction of this recording is the engineering, which is really wonderful. But Bernstein really seems to have done a great job with it in this later recording. I'm curious to hear your reaction to Boulez.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Borodin Quartet playing Tchaikovsky´s Souvenir de Florence. I think I will need one more round to say. So far it does not sound like mi idea of Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Rigoletto*
*Popp / Aragall/Weikl *


----------



## Bruce

PetrB said:


> Kevin Volans ~ Piano concerto No. 3 (2011)
> BBC Proms broadcast, world premiere.


Thanks for posting this. I'm only familiar with Volans through the recordings of some of his chamber music by the Kronos Quartet. I can't say I'm much attracted to this concerto, but it's nice to hear his work in another genre.


----------



## Bruce

I finished late last night with

Walter Piston - Symphony No. 6 - Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra









I think of Piston's symphonies, this is one I enjoy the most. I've not heard the recordings by Slatkin or Schwarz, but would be interested in comparing them.

And Adolphus Hailstork - Symphony No. 3, David Lockington conducts the Grand Rapids Orchestra









This symphony is immediately attractive, but it's rather long at over 40 minutes, and I found myself drifting away from attending to it over its full length. I'll have to give it another try.

Today will continue with:

George Dyson - Agincourt - Handley conducts the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus









I find with Dyson (as with many other British composers) I really have to concentrate on the music in order to get anything out of it.

Then it's on to Stravinsky's Symphony in Three Movements









which, sad to say, I've never heard before.

And once again, Schonberg's Piano Concerto with Brendel and Kubelik









which is really starting to become interesting for me.


----------



## Bruce

PetrB said:


> Alexandre Tansman ~Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, viola and 'cello


This is really nice. I'm mostly familiar with Tansman through his string quartets, which I like quite a bit, and a very small sampling of his orchestral music.


----------



## Ramiro

Trying to listen to some more chamber music...










*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Piano Concerto No. 1/Piano Quintet/Concertino for Two Pianos_
*Martha Argerich*










*Claude Debussy*
_Préludes for Piano - Books I & II_
*Paul Jacobs*










*Antonin Dvorak*
_Strings Quartets No. 12 & 13_
*Pavel Haas Quartet*​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Currently listening to disc five - works for string trio and quartet:










Amazon currently selling it for less than £20 - for six discs and a brilliant booklet that's a no-brainer of a bargain.


----------



## aajj

I never grow tired of Ravel's piano trio.









Stravinsky's Duo Concertante


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Top 100: Day 13
> 
> *Debussy*: Piano Music, w. ABM (DG, rec.1971 - '78).
> *Mahler*: Symphony 2, w. VSOO/Scherchen et al (Millennium Cl., rec.1958).
> *Mahler*: Symphony 3, w. NYPO/LB et al (Sony, rec.1961).
> *Mahler*: Symphony 6, w. Philharmonia/Barbirolli (EMI, rec.1967).


Vaneyes,

Inspired by your recent posts, I decided put together my own list. Here's how I approached it:


These are my 100 _favorite_ recordings, pure and simple. I've made no attempt to put together a "well-rounded" or "historically representative" list. 
It was difficult to trim my list to 100 recordings. Many that I really enjoy didn't make the cut. I was also surprised that many of my choices were relatively recent purchases. Others are old favorites, including the very first classical CD I ever purchased.
My self-imposed ground-rule is that all of my choices are single CDs/LPs or double CD/LP sets. Choosing big box sets makes the game too easy. However, in some cases, I selected single CDs that are included in bigger box sets.
I've typed up my list of favorites in a spreadsheet, ordered them alphabetically (by last name), and numbered each recording from 1 to 100. Rather than share the music in sets of four in logical groupings, I'm going to "jump around" my list. Plus, I'm hoping to write a bit about the factors that went into each of my choices.

*100 Favorites: # 37*

Charles Ives: Holidays Symphony; The Unanswered Question; Central Park in the Dark	
Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago SO & Chorus










Here's what I wrote about this CD on my Charles Ives website:

_This is a great disc. It's one of my very favorite recordings by anyone: real desert island music. Oddly enough, it took me a while to "hear" this music. This was the first recording of this work that I'd ever heard. It didn't have the immediate impact that "Three Places in New England" or the Fourth Symphony had on me. But, if you listen closely (and maybe give it a few hearings), you'll find that this is powerful, nearly overwhelming music. Throughout, Tilson Thomas generates a tremendous sense of mystery and atmosphere. The CSO plays wonderfully, sounding completely at home in Ives' (sometimes) unorthodox idiom. From start to finish, there are no weak spots. Last of all, Tilson Thomas' reading provides a superb argument for treating this work as a symphony, rather than a piecemeal collection of short works. Listen from start to finish. When the chorus enters near the end of the final movement, "Thanksgiving and Forefather's Day," it will send chills down your spine._

I wrote those words about ten years ago, but I still feel the same way.


----------



## Albert7

Finished disc 1 of the box set and 1/3 of the way through disc two:


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> It took me a while to warm up to this symphony, too. I had recordings by Bernstein and the NYPO, and Inbal conducting the Frankfurt Radio SO. Neither of these recordings made this symphony one of my favorites, however. What finally convinced me was Bernstein's later recording on DG with the Vienna PO. I'm sure part of the attraction of this recording is the engineering, which is really wonderful. But Bernstein really seems to have done a great job with it in this later recording. I'm curious to hear your reaction to Boulez.


I never liked Bernstein's Sony Fifth either, and much prefer his DG one. Same with the Sixth. As with most of Boulez's Mahler recordings, I find his Fifth fascinating and incisive, if not a first or only choice for the work.

Bach: Cantatas BWV 27 "Wer weiss, wie nahe mir mein Ende", BWV 34 "O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe", BWV41 "Jesu, nun sei gepreiset"
Baroque Orchestra, dir. Leonhardt


----------



## korenbloem

Often I give a new reading of Winterreise a change. It seems that every year a few new (incl reïssues) recordings are being released. I tried a great deal of them. Groerne (Bariton) and Eschenbach's intepretation is finaly a moderne recording worth hearing, In my opion.


----------



## brotagonist

The jollity of the earlier ones, did anyone ever surpass it? 









Saint-Saëns PC 1-5
Rogé/Dutoit and 3 orchestras


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> I never liked Bernstein's Sony Fifth either, and much prefer his DG one. Same with the Sixth.


I feel the same. I prefer Lenny's DG M1, M2, and M9 too. I lean more towards the Sony recordings for the M3 and M7.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_
Divertimenti Nos 8-14_

St. Luke's Chamber Ensemble
Michael Feldman, artistic director
Louise Schulmen, associate music director


----------



## papsrus

Brahms -- Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor
Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic (DG)


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Vaneyes,
> 
> Inspired by your recent posts, I decided put together my own list. Here's how I approached it:
> 
> 
> These are my 100 _favorite_ recordings, pure and simple. I've made no attempt to put together a "well-rounded" or "historically r*epresentative" list.
> *
> *It was difficult to trim my list to 100 recordings.* Many that I really enjoy didn't make the cut. I was also surprised that many of my choices were relatively recent purchases. Others are old favorites, including the very first classical CD I ever purchased.
> My self-imposed ground-rule is that all of my choices are single CDs/LPs or double CD/LP sets. Choosing big box sets makes the game too easy. However, in some cases, *I selected single CDs that are included in bigger box sets.*
> I've typed up my list of favorites in a spreadsheet, ordered them alphabetically (by last name), and numbered each recording from 1 to 100. Rather than share the music in sets of four in logical groupings, *I'm going to "jump around" my list. Plus, I'm hoping to write a bit about the factors that went into each of my choices*....


Enjoyment is the spoken and unspoken word. Good going, JACE. Have fun, if there's any left after the hard work. 

It is so difficult paring the selection drafts down. For instance, at 200, I knew I left out many that sincerely needed a home of distinction.

I like your addressing of box sets. BSs can make things silly pretty quickly, though I think 2 or 3 CDs isn't pushing things too badly, if you objectively as well as subjectively think all are warranted. Each to his creative own in that regard.
Anyway, no regrets. I'd be happy with "My 100" on that proverbial desert island. I'm sure you'll expound similarly. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Very fine performance. Weiss studied with the great Gustav Leonhardt.

I actually prefer the Leonhardt performance. However this version has better sound and Weiss plays a really fine-sounding harpsichord, a restoration of a 1646 Ruckers, from the priceless collection of the Musée de la Musique in Paris.

This performance would be a fine introduction for one's first harpsichord version, given the wonderful engineering and beautiful tone of the instrument.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major (Takács Quartet).

On Youtube: 




Great performance, especially in the Adagio sostenuto, imo.

Symphony No. 54 in G Major (Solomons; L'Estro Armonico).

On Youtube: 




Just discovered this symphony. It's very good, imo - the interpretation by Solomon packs a punch.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bellini's Mass in E minor - Edoardo Brizio, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

returned home after a long day to find that a long awaited disc had arrived-two works I have never heard before!

Prokofiev-two violin concertos performed by Mordkovitch, Jarvi and the SNO.......

I deliberated at length about which recording to get hold of-some big names and some classic recordings available but out of loyalty to Jarvi who is proving to be a personal favourite and the the usually superb Chandos sound I chose this and so far it sounds like the right choice!......after all it was this 'line up' that were responsible for the marvellous recording of the Khatchaturian and Kabalevsky concertos


----------



## SimonNZ

André Ernest Modeste Grétry's Confitebor Domine - Jean-Claude Malgoire, cond.


----------



## dgee

Kagel - Die Stucke der Windrose for salon orchestra - delightful






Recently I've been enjoying The Sixteen - such a pristine group - this one in particular stood out









18 months ago I would never have thought to listen to something like this - thanks TC!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen *
Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden

Rudolf Kempe's recording with the Staatskapelle Dresden is a glorious performance. I cannot decide whether I prefer Rudolf Kempe or Fritz Reiner. Or perhaps John Barbirolli...?

Next up: *Eine Alpensinfonie *


----------



## JACE

*100 Favorites: # 1*

J.S. Bach: The Goldberg Variations
Murray Perahia










Perahia's Goldbergs seem to flow as clearly and effortlessly as water. To my ears, Gould '55 sounds mechanical in comparison. Schiff (Decca) is at the other end of the spectrum. Beside Perahia's crystalline clarity, Schiff seems amorphous. If I want to hear the Goldbergs on harpsichord, I can turn to Igor Kipnis or Rosalyn Tureck. But I love the sound of a piano more than any other instrument. So, for me, Perahia strikes the perfect balance, standing head-and-shoulders above the rest.


----------



## The nose




----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Karelia Suite, Jan Sibelius
Philharmonia Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 44, 88, 104*.

I have better recordings, but I'm too lazy to hunt them down.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Mozart: Divertimento in F Major, K. 138
A link:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Paganini, Violin Concerto #2, Yehudi Menuhin as soloist.
The theme of the third movement is so wonderful, it reminds me a bit of Tartini's _Devil's Trill_ sonata - interesting when you think that Paganini was said to be in league with the devil!


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Top 100: Day 13
> 
> *Mahler*: Symphony 6, w. Philharmonia/Barbirolli (EMI, rec.1967).


Desert island disc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've been listening to the 1953 Santini Callas _Traviata _quite a bit this morning. Divina's voice is in top form. Its not my favorite _Traviata _as far as 'voice characterizations' go-- but it ranks at the very top in terms of timbral purity and of course in the athletic ease in which she takes passages like "_E stano! E strano_" and "_Follie! Follie_."



















Anyway, I was having a conversation with a TC member, a certain 'iconic Violetta,' if one will, and I decided I wanted to share a part of it with the Current Listening crowd out there.

It has to do with the relative sound quality of Warner remaster of the 1953 Santini _Traviata_ versus the Pristine Audio XR remaster of the same performance:

_The XR Ambient remaster sounds better for the vocal sections. Why? Because it has an added 'ambience' to the re-engineering; that is to say: the vocals sound more 'three dimensional'-- like you're in a studio; and that you can hear Maria singing in front of you, but that you can 'hear' how far away from her you are as well; and that you can hear her voice reach the furthest reaches of the studio wall; and that the 'decay rate' (how a sound will naturally fade away in real life) is more pronounced than on the Warner.

The Warner sounds great. But compared with the XR Remaster, the highest ends--orchestral but especially vocal-- have less timbral sheen, three-dimensional presence, and decay rate.

So all things said, the Warner is fantastic in every way; but when it comes to quality, realistic-sounding vocals--- the XR Remaster upgrades the Warner from an 'A-' to a high 'A'. . .

Pristine doesn't only do cd's-to-order, which is what I opted for. You can order the 24-bit FLAC downloadable files onto your computer-- which will sound even better than the audiophile cd I bought from them-- but the trouble with FLAC technology is that for all of the exquisite high ends that it has (but that my cd version does not) the added frequencies cannot be heard by the human ear--- as the Hertz range is too high for the cilia in the ear to resonate to the delicate sounds--- so unless you're a dog, you can't appreciate the gains.

Anyway, you can get the FLAC or the cd. I got the cd because I wanted a permanent copy for my collection. _

And, as a final 'ancillary,' ancillary: Dark Angel shouldn't be the only one trumpeting the virtues of Callas' improved vocal timbres on the Pristine Audio XR remasters. _;D_

If one's a hard-core Callas fan, one simply _must_ hear this.

You deserve the best. . . _pamper_ yourself.

_;D_


----------



## opus55

*Alessandro Rolla*
String Quartets, Op.5
_Quartetto Rolla_


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> {Re EMI Rouge et Noir M6 w. Barbirolli}Desert island disc.


Don't know if the subsequent EMI Gemini reissue had beneficial remastering (haven't heard it), but the thing I didn't like, was the Gemini putting the Andante before the Scherzo. S-A has always sounded more convincing to me.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> *100 Favorites: # 1*
> 
> J.S. Bach: The Goldberg Variations
> Murray Perahia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perahia's Goldbergs seem to flow as clearly and effortlessly as water. To my ears, *Gould '55 sounds mechanical in comparison.* Schiff (Decca) is at the other end of the spectrum. Beside Perahia's crystalline clarity, Schiff seems amorphous. If I want to hear the Goldbergs on harpsichord, I can turn to Igor Kipnis or Rosalyn Tureck. But I love the sound of a piano more than any other instrument. So, for me, Perahia strikes the perfect balance, standing head-and-shoulders above the rest.


But that's purposeful and correct, illustrating the washing machine effect of JSB. R.I.P. GG.  :angel:


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Don't know if the subsequent EMI Gemini reissue had beneficial remastering (haven't heard it), but the thing I didn't like, was the Gemini putting the Andante before the Scherzo. S-A has always sounded more convincing to me.:tiphat:


Barbirolli had the Scherzo before the Andante on the LP, so that's the way it _should_ be.

EDIT: But then I just found this on the internet:

John Barbirolli continued to perform the piece with the Andante preceding the Scherzo, but when his recording appeared, EMI switched the movements (apparently without his approval) to conform to the Critical Edition. (In the most recent release of this performance, in its Double Forte series, EMI has reswitched them so they're back to the Andante/Scherzo order Barbirolli favored.)

So, I'm going to have to change my way of thinking on this. It is up to the conductor, as far as I'm concerned, since a case can be made for either order.


----------



## Haydn man

First listen to this disc, I have the Lindsay's other disc in this Op and this one is living up to the same high standard
The Op 33 quartets are worth anyone's time


----------



## George O

Jörg Becker spielt französische und spanische Cembalomusik

by

Jacques Champion de Chambonnières (c. 1601/02-1672)

Louis Couperin (1626-1661)

Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1783)

Jörg Becker, harpsichord

on Eterna (Germany), from 1981


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Walton, Symphony No. 1

I just love how Previn does that vitalizing, heavy blitzkrieging in the first movement from about 03:00 onwards!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My favourite Shostakovich and symphony no. 15 which is a new one for me.


----------



## KenOC

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My favourite Shostakovich and symphony no. 15 which is a new one for me.


A great symphony and a great performance. But is that Jack Benny on the cover?


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Barbirolli had the Scherzo before the Andante on the LP, so that's the way it _should_ be.
> 
> EDIT: But then I just found this on the internet:
> 
> John Barbirolli continued to perform the piece with the Andante preceding the Scherzo, but when his recording appeared, EMI switched the movements (apparently without his approval) to conform to the Critical Edition. (In the most recent release of this performance, in its Double Forte series, EMI has reswitched them so they're back to the Andante/Scherzo order Barbirolli favored.)
> 
> So, I'm going to have to change my way of thinking on this. It is up to the conductor, as far as I'm concerned, since a case can be made for either order.


Thanks for mentioning the Barbirolli preference. I wasn't aware of, or had forgotten. I'm glad EMI initially contravened.

Years ago on the Mahler List, there was lengthy discussion on this matter. The S-A order was favored by most, including Mahler and Barbirolli disciple, the late Tony Duggan. There was good representation for both views. Not many took a fence position.

Although I favor S-A, each listener can decide on what they like, or who they want to follow.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> A great symphony and a great performance. But is that Jack Benny on the cover?


No, it's Petrenko.


----------



## Alfacharger

A stunning performance of Raff's Im Walde!


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, *Vivaldi*: Motets, w. Ciofi/Biondi/Europa Galante (rec. September 2003, Convento San Giovanni, Parma Italy--Balance Engineer Koichiro Hattori).

A beautiful collaboration in all respects. A candidate for my next Top 100.


----------



## Jeff W

*Still sweating to Brahms*









Brahms' Symphonies No. 2 & 3 for the gym today. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ottorino Respighi
Quartet for Strings in D major
Quartetto dorico*
Brodsky String Quartet
*Il tramonto*
Brodsky String Quartet, Anne Sofie von Otter (Mezzo Soprano) 
[Challenge, 2001]

A second run-through for these Respighi quartets, and a first listen to 'Il Tramonto'










*Ferruccio Busoni
String Quartet No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, KiV 208
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 26, KiV 225*
Pellegrini-Quartett [cpo, 1995]

Two student works, but #2 is complex and nicely chromatic. Exemplary cpo recordings as ever, good performances from the Pellegrini Quartet










*Ildebrando Pizzetti
String Quartet No. 1 in A
String quartet No. 2 in D*
Lajtha Quartet [Naxos, 2011]


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded: 1992 (Barenboim); 1994 (Wit); 2013 (Kupiec).

Note to Luto fans: Fine Kupiec playing, but the works are mostly early and unsubstantial. Audition before jumping.








View attachment 61870


----------



## brotagonist

George O said:


>


I'd know him anywhere! That's KenOC on the cover


----------



## Sven Bjorg

A wonderful organic rendition exemplified above all by both the beautiful women and their heavenly singing.


----------



## brotagonist

It's been years since I heard any Kagel, one of the earliest composers I ever got into! Thanks, dgee 

Kagel Die Stücke der Windrose
Schönberg Ensemble


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I'd know him anywhere! That's KenOC on the cover


Now, now, let's not start rumors.


----------



## KenOC

brotagonist said:


> I'd know him anywhere! That's KenOC on the cover


Nah, he doesn't have my beautiful red stripes. Nice beard though.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Concerto for Two Bassoon in F Major

Jukka-Pekka Saraste leading the Umea Sinfonietta -- Annika Wallin and Arne Nilsson, bassoons


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My favourite violin concerto, my favourite concerto of the 21st century!


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> So, I'm going to have to change my way of thinking on this. It is up to the conductor, as far as I'm concerned, since a case can be made for either order.


I agree with you, George. It's at the discretion of the conductor.

That said, I'm with Barbirolli. I prefer the Andante _before_ the Scherzo. I think it flows much more naturally that way.

When the Scherzo comes immediately after the opening movement, it always seems jarring to me -- and not jarring in a good way.


----------



## brotagonist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My favourite violin concerto, my favourite concerto of the 21st century!


I can't seem to locate it  I'll have to try Naxos Music Library or some other service one of these days. In the meantime:

Dean Between Moments
Orange County School of the Arts Symphony (Santa Ana, CA)
Christopher Russell, conductor
Eunice Kim, cello solo


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Listening to the _Rite of Spring_ again because I love it so much. It still seems fresh and new after nearly 102 years.


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *Lutoslawski*, and for *Dutilleux* birthday (1916). Recorded 1974.


----------



## Bruce

Two works are lending a spirit of enjoyment to my evening.

Koechlin - The Persian Hours, Op. 65









And Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex


----------



## Balthazar

The dapper Dutoit leads Montreal in *Bartók ~ Concerto for Orchestra*.

Jorge Bolet plays *Liszt ~ Consolations*.

The Festetics Quartet play *Haydn ~ String Quartets, Op. 9*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

brotagonist said:


> I can't seem to locate it  I'll have to try Naxos Music Library or some other service one of these days. In the meantime:
> 
> Dean Between Moments
> Orange County School of the Arts Symphony (Santa Ana, CA)
> Christopher Russell, conductor
> Eunice Kim, cello solo


It might be on Spotify by now, but I haven't checked.


----------



## Weston

It sure is hard to keep up with this thread when my local provider's servers get too busy - or whatever is happening to Comcast in my part of the woods.

Tonight I sampled some sonorous sonatas.

*Fanny Mendelssohn: Piano Sonata in C minor*
Louise Cheadle, piano










I felt the first and second movements sound too much alike, but I love the third movement, a quasi-jig or maybe 2/4 with triplets? It's hard to tell. This pianist, bless her, may not do 
the piece justice in my opinion. Her dynamics range from loud to louder.

*Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 52 in G major, Hob.XVI:39*
Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano










The adagio of this is quite ethereal and chromatic as one might expect of Bach, like Bach meets 
Debussy somewhere in the late 18th century. Then the finale sounds a bit like D. Scarlatti as 
do many of Haydn's piano sonata movements to me, at least on this wonderful set.

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.14 in C sharp minor, (Op.27 No.2 _Quasi una fantasia_ to the pedantic, "Moonlight" to the rest of us)
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano










I don't care what the experts say. I don't even care what Beethoven himself said. That first 
movement is a goose bump inducing masterpiece even to this jaded listener. That simple three 
note repeating motif dances its way through various adventures and keys, always striving, never 
quite attaining. Oh, it slays me. Ashkenazy takes the third movement a little too fast for 
me. I want to hear the notes bubbling up out some void, not blurring together like a harp 
arpeggio. Different tastes I guess. I should stick with Schiff and be happier but overall 
this is pretty stunning too.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Fantasia in D Minor, KV 397

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Beethoven's Wellington' Victory, Op.91
LSO, Antal Dorati, 1961


----------



## brotagonist

I haven't located the full opera (I was planning only to sample it tonight, anyway), but where are these things located?  In the meantime, I'm hearing "five of the seven songs in the cycle by the British composer Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958), loosely adapted from his own opera having to do with themes from the literary work _The Pilgrim's Progress_ by seventeenth-century Englishman John Bunyan."

Jesse Cromer, baritone and Christopher M. Wicks, pianist

Well, these are only songs from the opera, I guess, but this isn't quite what I was expecting


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, _Pathetique_ Sonata.
Wonderfully dramatic first movement, serene second, agitated third. A sonata from heaven.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to a piece I really love. The 2nd Symphony of Marcel Tyberg. Tyberg was a victim of the holocaust, but thankfully he, through his music, lives on.Many people want to compare his style to Bruckner or even Mahler and I have to agree. There certainly is influence but I hear a lot of Wagner in there as well. Especially the first movement. This is certainly a symphony worth seeking out and adding to your library if you like and collect Romantic symphonies. The production on this for a Naxos CD is above average.










Kevin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I haven't listened to this as much as his other works, what a fantastic piece I've been missing out on!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to a piece I really love. The 2nd Symphony of Marcel Tyberg. Tyberg was a victim of the holocaust, but thankfully he, through his music, lives on.Many people want to compare his style to Bruckner or even Mahler and I have to agree. There certainly is influence but I hear a lot of Wagner in there as well. Especially the first movement. This is certainly a symphony worth seeking out and adding to your library if you like and collect Romantic symphonies. The production on this for a Naxos CD is above average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin







The first movement is total Bruckner.

If someone played this for me and told me to guess who the composer was, I'd guess that it was an unpublished symphonic sketch of Bruckner's.


----------



## Chronochromie

Ligeti's Etudes and Musica ricercata...I think I'm addicted to this.







And Aimard is coming to play them on May!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: pianos trios.*
*Beaux Arts Trio*
Hob:15/17/32/18/19


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Svetlanov's sultry digital Canyon Classics _Capriccio Espanol _takes the laurels from me.










Mackerras' horns in the "The Sea and Sinbad's Ship" are just tremendous.

And for desert?: Svetlanov's _Festive Overture _of Shostakovich. . . _a outrance_:


----------



## Ramiro

As I have insomnia regularly, I came with an idea for me... I call it "The Midnight Program". Basically I'm making a program out of all the music I have that should last around 1.30 h, just to fall asleep at 1.30 or 2 am. I found that it relaxes me and I can sleep after listening to classical music for an extended period of time. Here is the first one, tonight's one:

*"The Midnight Program #1 - Beethoven I"*
I thought that this night I should start with my favourite composer but... it didn't seem to click for me what I was about to do (basically, Symphonies 3, 5 and 7)... it was a bit monotonous, to say the least. So what I did finally was mixing chamber pieces and symphonic pieces, and it worked, it was very pleasuring to prepare my ears with two chamber pieces and to culminate with a Symphony. Now, this was the program tonight:











*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String Quartets No. 14 & 11_
*Takács Quartet*

This was my first time listening to these quartets, as I want to explore what chamber music offers, and it was worth the time. It felt very refreshing to hear these two pieces and it left me wanting to hear more, so maybe another night I'll make another Beethoven program.









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"_
*Hermann Scherchen/Vienna State Opera Orchestra*

For some reason, this is the version of Eroica that I like the most (have heard HvK, Szell, Toscanini, Furtwangler and the interesting Gardiner). I know that it seems a little rushed, but I seem to like these type of faster versions. It was a perfect culmination of the night.​


----------



## brotagonist

Ramiro said:


> As I have insomnia regularly, I came with an idea for me... I call it "The Midnight Program". Basically I'm making a program out of all the music I have that should last around 1.30 h, just to fall asleep at 1.30 or 2 am. I found that it relaxes me and I can sleep after listening to classical music for an extended period of time.


That would be worth making a thread for


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Antonin Dvorak*

_Complete Slavonic Dances, Op 72_

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik

I finally got back to the Complete Slavonic Dances! You see, I started this one 1 month ago, only listening to Op 46.

This site, and especially this forum give me so many great ideas that I get sidetracked! That's a wonderful thing during these winter months! TYTC!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Pulled this out of my CD dungeon. One of those discs I forgot I had. Great combination of violin concertos performed by the brilliant Itzhak Perlman. I'm kind of surprised that we don't hear these pieces performed very often.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Wow. Page 1555 of this thread. So I thought I'd chime in.

I just finished listening to the Pachelbel Canon in the famously inauthentic performance by the Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard on the MUSICAL HERITAGE label. Yes. It's _that _Pachelbel Canon.

And I love it.









And the accompanying Trumpet Concerto and two Symphonies by Johann Friedrich Fasch are delightful as well.

The recording goes back to 1968, originally released by ERATO. I've known it since about 1970. Back then, the Pachelbel Canon was not the ubiquitous work it is today. I still fondly remember when folks could hear this piece for the first time and ask in awe "What is that music?" I'm nearly as awed today by the number of folks who actually know the name of the Baroque composer who composed this music and can identify it as the Pachelbel Canon in D. I suspect that many of these same folks cannot name a second Baroque composer ... or possibly even the key of Bach's B minor Mass!

In any case, that is among my "current listening" for today. So eat your hearts out, all of you out there in Talk Classical Forum land who now envy my experience.


----------



## tortkis

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to a piece I really love. The 2nd Symphony of Marcel Tyberg. Tyberg was a victim of the holocaust, but thankfully he, through his music, lives on.Many people want to compare his style to Bruckner or even Mahler and I have to agree. There certainly is influence but I hear a lot of Wagner in there as well. Especially the first movement. This is certainly a symphony worth seeking out and adding to your library if you like and collect Romantic symphonies. The production on this for a Naxos CD is above average.


I just listened to Tyberg's Piano Trio. It rather reminded me of Brahms. Really nice.


----------



## GreenMamba

Beethoven op.18, 4-6 (disk 2 of this set). 
Budapest Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

MozartsGhost said:


> *Antonin Dvorak*
> 
> I finally got back to the Complete Slavonic Dances! You see, I started this one 1 month ago, only listening to Op 46.


Congratulations!


----------



## tortkis

Morimur said:


>


I received a copy of _Hispania & Japan Dialogues_ today. Beautiful. A very nice program.


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartet #14 in C#m








Brahms violin sonatas


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: violin sonatas
Dumay and Lortie


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 30 in C Major, 'Alleluja'; No. 53 in D Major, 'L'Impériale' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus musicus Wien).


----------



## Badinerie

Abandoned Radio 3 for the charms of Veronique Gens and Berlioz. Les Nuits d'ete.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Badinerie said:


> Abandoned Radio 3 for the charms of Veronique Gens and Berlioz. Les Nuits d'ete.
> 
> View attachment 61907


a good looker .


----------



## Badinerie

The way she sings this piece, Sur Les Lagunes and Les Cimetiere especially, I dont care if she looks like the back end of a bus! but yeah...she is, well erm I'm blushing now its official!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Yvonne Kenny *sings 19th Century Heroines.
Wonderful recording :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

First listen to this composer. I am in awe. Does anyone know of any other recordings of his work? I'm just listening to this on Spotify.


----------



## Polyphemus

Takuo Yuasa makes a welcome return to the National Concert Hall Dublin (Friday 30th January) Saint Saens Symph 3 etc


----------



## Blancrocher

Frank Bridge: String Quartets (Maggini)


----------



## ArtMusic

It is effectively like listening to a newly composed piece today as far as I'm concerned when listening to a composer and his music for the first time, *Wenzel Pichl* symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Wagner season is well and truly upon me. 'Only' Act I this morning, though...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Still warming up to this symphony. I really want to love it as much as I love all Mahler's other symphonies!


----------



## csacks

George Szell conducting Cleveland Orchestra, playing Beethoven´s 6th. Just getting in the mood for tonight´s concert (Piano concert 3 and 7th symphony, in one of our most beautiful universities in town, called Federico Santa Maria.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti* : rare arias 
*Della Jones *


----------



## Jeff W

*Quick post*

Going to make this quick as I'm exhausted...









Joseph Haydn's Opus 20 String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 3 with the Festetics Quartet playing.









The Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante by Miklos Rozsa. Anastasia Khitruk (violin) and Andrey Tchekmazov (cello) were the soloists. Dmitry Yablonsky conducted the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra.









Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2 along with the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra by Max Bruch. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin and Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra.









Finishing out with the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos (lots of violin concertos tonight!). Isaac Stern was the soloist and Eugene Ormandy led the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto No.93 in C Major

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Delius' Florida Suite was good bedtime listening as the temperature plummeted last night. Mackerras does a fine job with this and Sea Drift.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to an old Vinyl Tosca before I listen to the remasters. Strange listening in stereo. I normally play the old Mono...oops there goes that dodgy edit in act one heh!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Miklos Rozsa, _Violin Concerto_









"Main Title," "The Battlement," "Saxon Victory"-- The horn flourishes in this score are spectacular. The Sinfonia of London play like lions.


----------



## FerneKlang

A spotify discovery: Marin Marais' _Suite d'un gout étranger_ with the wonderful Christophes Coin and Rousset.


----------



## Badinerie

Badinerie said:


> Listening to an old Vinyl Tosca before I listen to the remasters. Strange listening in stereo. I normally play the old Mono...oops there goes that dodgy edit in act one heh!
> 
> View attachment 61922


Oh god! That Te Deum! why doesnt EVERYbody get this ! 
Act 2 now "Ah .....Dove Angelotti?" Dont tell him Pike!

Good grief its got me high as a kite!


----------



## JACE

Der Leiermann said:


> Ligeti's Etudes and Musica ricercata...I think I'm addicted to this.
> View attachment 61883
> 
> And Aimard is coming to play them on May!


I dig that CD too.

Have fun at the concert. :cheers:


----------



## JACE

Ramiro said:


> View attachment 61884
> 
> 
> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> _Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"_
> *Hermann Scherchen/Vienna State Opera Orchestra*
> 
> For some reason, this is the version of Eroica that I like the most (have heard HvK, Szell, Toscanini, Furtwangler and the interesting Gardiner). I know that it seems a little rushed, but I seem to like these type of faster versions. It was a perfect culmination of the night.
> [/CENTER]


I agree with you, Ramiro. That Hermann Scherchen LvB _Eroica_ is indeed TREMENDOUS, as is his _Pastoral_.

Very fast tempos. No dilly-dallying. But, to my ears, they don't seem rushed.

I would describe them as "vital."


----------



## JACE

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Still warming up to this symphony [Mahler's Fifth]. I really want to love it as much as I love all Mahler's other symphonies!


CoAG, I had a similar experience with the M5. I took me a while to find my way into it. The performance that helped me "break through" was Rafael Kubelik's studio recording with the Bavarian Radio SO. There's something about Kubelik's _pacing_ made everything cohere in a way that I'd never heard before. Later, I discovered Kubelik's live M5 (also with the BRSO) on Audite. If anything, this performance is even more impressive. (Both the studio and live recording are on Spotify.)

Of course, everyone hears thing differently. YMMV. 

In any case, I'd encourage you to stick with the M5. Give it time and keep trying different performances. I bet you a dollar on a dime that you get a foothold on it eventually.


----------



## Orfeo

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. I op. 7 (1935).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphony no. IV in C minor, op. 43 (1936).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Mieczysław Weinberg*
Symphonies nos. XIV & XIX.
Piano Sonatas nos. IV, V, & VI.
-The USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.

*Lev Knipper*
Petite Concerto for Violin & String Orchestra.
-Arkady Futer, violin.
-The Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union Radio & Television/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Nikolai Rakov*
Concerto for Violin & Orchestra.
-David Oistrakh, violin.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Karl Eliasberg.


----------



## Blancrocher

For Barber's death day: the Capricorn Concerto (Alsop); Symphony 1 and Piano Concerto (Browning/Slatkin)

And a recent acquisition: Moeran's Cello Concerto and other works (Johnston/Falletta)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Auber - Overture to "Marco Spada" (Cambreling/EMI)
Grieg - Piano Concerto (Cliburn/RCA)*


----------



## Albert7

Hope to finish up disc 2 of the box set:


----------



## starthrower

String Quartet; Piano Trio










First listen to the trio. An astonishingly beautiful piece!


----------



## Bruce

SONNET CLV said:


> Wow. Page 1555 of this thread. So I thought I'd chime in.
> 
> I just finished listening to the Pachelbel Canon in the famously inauthentic performance by the Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard on the MUSICAL HERITAGE label. Yes. It's _that _Pachelbel Canon.
> 
> And I love it.
> 
> View attachment 61886
> 
> 
> And the accompanying Trumpet Concerto and two Symphonies by Johann Friedrich Fasch are delightful as well.
> 
> The recording goes back to 1968, originally released by ERATO. I've known it since about 1970. Back then, the Pachelbel Canon was not the ubiquitous work it is today. I still fondly remember when folks could hear this piece for the first time and ask in awe "What is that music?" I'm nearly as awed today by the number of folks who actually know the name of the Baroque composer who composed this music and can identify it as the Pachelbel Canon in D. I suspect that many of these same folks cannot name a second Baroque composer ... or possibly even the key of Bach's B minor Mass!
> 
> In any case, that is among my "current listening" for today. So eat your hearts out, all of you out there in Talk Classical Forum land who now envy my experience.


I first became aware of this canon when it was featured in the film Ordinary People back in 1980. After that film came out, I started hearing it everywhere. Imagine the kick that Boulez's works would have gotten if Le Marteau sans Maître had been featured instead of Pachelbel's canon!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 23*

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra










Klemperer's recording with the Philharmonia was my introduction to this symphony (and Bruckner in general). I still enjoy that performance very much. But I've come to appreciate Jochum's special way with Bruckner even more. This recording with the Berliners is very similar in conception to Jochum's later account with the Staatskapelle Dresden on EMI. But I think the Berlin performance is just _slightly_ stronger. For example, in the Andante movement, the "over-arching line" seems clearer on the DG recording -- so it comes across as less episodic and more lyrical. (The third movement is more appealing on the DG recording too. The two outer movements are practically identical.)

Other recordings of the "Romantic" in my collection include Haitink/Concertgebouw (Philips) and Skrowaczewski/Hallé (IMP). I still haven't heard Karajan. I need to remedy that at some point. But it's hard for me to imagine a performance that would top Jochum's.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I first became aware of this canon when it was featured in the film Ordinary People back in 1980. After that film came out, I started hearing it everywhere. *Imagine the kick that Boulez's works would have gotten if Le Marteau sans Maître had been featured instead of Pachelbel's canon!*


LOL

Good one.


----------



## Bruce

A bit of time left last night before going to sleep, which allowed me to listen to

Wuorinen - Piano Quintet No. 2









David Diamond - Flute Quintet in B minor









After this, I grew weary of music composed in the 20th century, and turned instead to something more consonant.

Beethoven - String Quartet in A, Op. 18, No. 5









Later today, my program will include:

Piston - Capriccio for Harp and String Orchestra









Messiaen - L'Ascension









And there may be time for Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 5 in G, Op. 55 performed by John Browning with Leinsdorf and the Boston SO. Still my favorite set of Prokofiev's piano concerti.


----------



## Bruce

dgee said:


> Kagel - Die Stucke der Windrose for salon orchestra - delightful


The Kagel is really quite interesting. I've been searching for a Kagel work, but have not cared much for his works I've come across. But Die Stucke der Windrose just might be what I've been looking for.


----------



## Pugg

​Various composers : trumpet concerts
*Hakan Hardenberger *


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johann Michael Haydn - Symphony No. 18 in C Major (Bohdan Warchal; Slovak Chamber Orchestra).

On Youtube: 




Joseph Haydn's brother - very tuneful music, perhaps closer in sound to Mozart than Joseph was. Very solid stuff, highly recommended.


----------



## Kivimees

Listening to one of my LP finds from the library:









Мелодия ‎- 33CM-04411-2 (1974)

Jaan Koha: Dec. 17, 1929 - Nov. 15, 1993

Symphony 2 (1968)
Festive Poem (1972)
Piano Concerto 1 (1958)

The concerto features Igor Zhukov and we have (a much younger) Neeme Järvi leading the Estonian Radio and Television Orchestra.

For a 40-year-old Soviet-era LP, the sound is relatively good.


----------



## csacks

Still with Beethoven. Now The Archduke and Ghost Trios. From The Perlman Edition. Itzhak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy and Lynn Harrell. Thanks to Spotifi. Thanks indeed!!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 31*

Debussy: La Mer; Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune; Jeux 
Pierre Boulez, New Philharmonia Orchestra (CBS/Sony)










Such voluptuous, propulsive, and bewitching sounds! Is there any music more sensuous, more tactile than this?

Jean Martinon's Debussy recordings with the Orchestre national de l'ORTF are renowned, and I enjoy them very much. But I think Boulez's Debussy recordings from the 1960's are more colorful, more mysterious, and more electric. Plus the Philharmonia produces a more sumptuous sound than the French orchestra. Eventually, I'll get around to buying the 2-disc set compiling all of the Debussy recordings that Boulez made for Columbia. In the meantime, this "Great Performances" budget release with the tacky newsprint cover is more than sufficient. It's been one of my favorites for a long time, and I expect it will continue to be for a long time to come.


----------



## Jos

Schubert, Deutsche Messe

Vienna Symphony and "Kammerchor", Hans Gillesberger

TurnaboutVox , early stereo

It's a new one, and I'm playing it for the 4th time in a row. Had a spell of undefined sadness, and this just cured it. Hope, that is what it brings, and beauty.


----------



## papsrus

Haydn -- Violin Concertos (Nos. 1, 3 & 4) -- Naxos
Cologne Chamber Orchestra; Augustin Hadelich, violin


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 49*

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic O, Westminster Choir, Maureen Forrester, Emilia Cundari (Sony)










If I were forced to chose one favorite symphony, I just might pick Mahler's Second. So this work is very special to me. Fortunately, there are many superb recordings of this work -- and many interpretive viewpoints. I think Hermann Scherchen's scrappy, hell-bent for leather account with the Vienna State Opera Orchestra is one of the best. Likewise, Leonard Bernstein's glittering, exultant account with the NYPO (on DG) is almost blinding brilliant. But this Bruno Walter recording has always struck me as one that's uniquely inspired. I suppose it's a cliché to say that Walter's music conveys a warmth, a sense of humanity, that you rarely hear with other conductors. But even if it is a cliché, that's what I hear on this recording. With Walter's interpretation, there's always a living, breathing individual person at the center of the picture -- even when Mahler's musical canvas is cosmically vast. Another analogy: Walter manages to capture the paradoxical feeling that some cathedrals inspire when, upon entering them, you vividly experience the contradictory sensations of close intimacy and dark vastness at the same time.

This 2-CD set also includes Walter's recording of the M1 and the _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ with the Columbia SO (and Mildred Miller in the _LefG_). These are very fine performances, but neither of them reach the exalted level of Walter's "Resurrection."


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: I was looking at the ceiling and then I saw the sky* Young Opera Company Freiburg, The Band of Holst - Sinfonietta conducted by Klaus Simon on Naxos








Interesting - but I still have some reservations about John Adams theatrical music. Much of this music adopts American popular musical styles. But perhaps without the earthiness of the real thing. So much as I can enjoy this I'm left unsure of it's true worth.


----------



## PeteW

Got to travel home today to the Adagio from Gershwin's Concerto in F on radio. Nice.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Currently listening to Cage's Freeman Etude #18, played by Irvine Arditti.
WHAT
THIS IS AMAZING
HOW DOES ANYONE EVEN PLAY IT
Apologies to those of you expecting a more erudite critique.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mendelssohn*

_Elijah_

Willard White Elijah
Rosalind Plowright	Soprano Solos, the Widow, Angel
Linda Finnie Contralto Solos, Angel, The Queen
Arthur Davies Tenor Solos, Obadiah, Ahab
Jeremy Budd The Youth

LSO & the London Symphony Chorus
Richard Hickox


----------



## Mahlerian

Today's listening:

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major
Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic, cond. Mehta









Schoenberg: Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Debussy: Nocturnes, String Quartet, Sonata for Violin, Sonata for Cello, Sonata for Viola, Flute, and Harp
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez
Melos Quartet, Augustin Dumay, Maria Joao Pires, Mischa Maisky, Martha Argerich, Wolfgang Schulz, Wolfram Christ, Margit-Anna Suess


----------



## George O

The Piano Music of Frank Martin

Frank Martin (1890-1974)

the late great Rebecca La Brecque (a beautiful name), piano

on Opus One (Greenville, Maine), from 1981


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov preludes Richter live at Carniegie Hall

The pianism is unbelievable!


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Trio in F Major, Op.3, No.1

Ensemble Cordia: Stanley Ritchie, violin -- Stefano Marcocchi, viola -- Stefano Veggetti, cello


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Doing my French homework whilst listening to this










Ravel: Introduction et Allegro
Debussy: Danse sacrée et danse profane
Caplet: Conte Fantastique
Pierné: Voyage au "Pays du Tendre"
Saint-Saëns: Morceau de Concert op. 154


----------



## Albert7

Finished up discs 2 and 3 and halfway through disc 4. Listening notes are in my personal diary.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this with my stepdad while tinychat is down for the count.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Rafael Kubelik with the Vienna Philharmonic. His later well-known recording of "The New World" is with the Berlin Philharmonic.

I'd be interested in his other recordings with the Vienna Philharmonic...



















... unfortunately, these are currently out of print.


----------



## Jeff W

*Still sweating to Brahms (Part II)*









Brahms' Symphony No. 4 and the Hungarian Dances (orchestrated by various composers). Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Albert7

After that meh Netrebko Verdi disc, my stepdad and I are loving this one:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn
String Quartet In C, Op. 33/3, 'The Bird'*
The London Haydn Quartet [Hyperion, 2013]










*Luigi Cherubini
Quartet for Strings no 1 in E flat major* (1814)
*Quartet for Strings no 6 in A minor* (1837)
Hausmusik [cpo, 1999]










*Bruno Maderna
Quartetto per archi in due tempi* (1955)
[Arditti Quartet, YouTube]






*
Neilsen
String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44*
Carl Nielsen String Quartet [DG, 1979]

(Not this disc, but the same series of recordings)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Some Cage*

_In a Landscape_, piano.
Interesting, unlike any other Cage I've heard. I like this one, very serene and gentle.
_Improvising on amplified plant materials_
Well, this is interesting. It's a nice idea, but I can't say I like the music itself all that much.
_Quartets I-VIII_
Wonderful. There seems to be a sort of intensity to these.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No 7, in A, Op 92
Symphony No 4, in B flat, Op 60_

NBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini conducting


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke, String Quartet #3.
I think Schnittke has become my second-favourite twentieth-century composer.
This is amazing, so many quotations, so unusual.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms: The Cello Sonatas* - Mstislav Rostropovich, Rudolf Serkin


----------



## Guest

Lovely playing and spectacular sound.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> Schnittke, String Quartet #3.
> I think Schnittke has become my second-favourite twentieth-century composer.
> This is amazing, so many quotations, so unusual.


His Viola Concerto is very good, it's usually my first recommendation for people who want to hear something by Schnittke. Have you heard it?


----------



## senza sordino

My afternoon with Shostakovich, continuing my symphony cycle. At work in an empty school on a Friday afternoon as I marked
Symphony #5







Piano Quintet in Gm







Violin Concerto #1


----------



## Weston

I spent a nice evening with a close friend, so there is only very brief listening tonight.

*Brahms: Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in G major, "Regen," Op. 78
Brahms: Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in A major, "Thun," Op. 100
*Denes Zsigmondy, violin, with Annelise Nissen, piano










I love Brahms' melodies. It seems a shame they have to be played with so much violin vibrato it sounds like a sonata for terror-stricken theremin player and piano, however authentic the style may be. Still, if I can ignore that, there are a lot of nice moments in these works. Brahms must have loved double stops.

Oddly, I started listening to this before I saw so many others were listening to the same works earlier today here. Is there some weird synchronicity in the air making us reach for the Brahms?


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Sonata in C Minor

Brigitte Haudebourg, piano


----------



## opus55

*Brahms*
Intermezzos
_Glenn Gould_










I keep coming back to his Brahms.


----------



## Guest

Geirr Tveitt - Piano Concerto #5, Variations on a Hardanger Folk Song









I've been building up my collection of Tveitt gradually for some time. Somehow this PC#5 escaped my notice. It is gorgeous! The other piece is awesome too, but I knew that already. Highest recommendation!


----------



## Pugg

Jascha Heifetz

Disc 20 of 103 [RCA LM-1193] Beethoven - Kreutzer Sonata
Sonata No. 9, Op. 47 "Kreutzer" in A

1 Adagio sostenuto; Presto (10:10)
2 Andante with Variations (2:28)
3 Variation I (2:01)
4 Variation II (1:35)
5 Variation III (1:46)
6 Variation IV (5:25)
7 Presto (7:44)


----------



## opus55

*Schumann*
Liederkreis, Op.39
Frauenliebe und- Leben, Op.42
_Marie-Nicole Lemieux | Daniel Blumenthal_


----------



## Guest

Still in love with this one:










A French Baroque Diva - Arias for Marie Fel
Carolyn Sampson, Ex Cathedra & Jeffrey Skidmore

Love at first listen and then love ever-lasting.


----------



## opus55

*Handel*
Rinaldo


----------



## Pugg

​
Natalie Dessay : Vocalise :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

BBC Radio 3. Just had the Wonderful Janet BakerEdward Elgar
The Dream of Gerontius (Op.38), Pt.2; Angel's farewell (Softly and gently)...
Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus. Choir: The Ambrosian Singers. Choir: Hallé Choir. 
Conductor: John Barbirolli. Orchestra: Hallé Orchestra.

Im all floaty again!


----------



## DavidA

MozartsGhost said:


> *Beethoven*
> _Symphony No 7, in A, Op 92
> Symphony No 4, in B flat, Op 60_
> 
> NBC Symphony Orchestra
> Arturo Toscanini conducting


I have these. the performances are outstanding. Pity about the recording which was bad even for its day!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## PeteW

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Is this the Requiem amongst other things?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PeteW said:


> Is this the Requiem amongst other things?


Ah yes, both requiems. Duruflé and then Fauré.


----------



## PeteW

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah yes, both requiems. Duruflé and then Fauré.


Thanks, looks good, going to earmark this for purchase.


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner: Thannhäuser
*
König/ *Popp*/Weikl /Meier /Moll.
Bernard Haitink conducting


----------



## beatnation




----------



## Bas

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber - Violin Sonatas
By Andrew Manze [violin], John Toll [harpsichord, organ], Nigel North [archlute, theorbo, guitar], on HM Gold


----------



## MagneticGhost

I am also listening to early Violin Sonatas. But mine are by Corelli with Eduard Melkus on the Archiv label from my Archiv Box 1947-2013.


----------



## Jeff W

*Oh no! It's snowing!*

Good morning from snowy Albany!









Listened to the String Quartets Opus 20 No. 4, 5 & 6 by Joseph Haydn to get things started for me. The Festetics Quartet played.









Next, dove right in with my listening for the Saturday Symphony thread. Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 3. Georg Solti led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

After that, I gave the iPod a well deserved rest. Since I have bandwidth to spare this month, I gave a try to some streaming on my phone. Went ahead and streamed this week's Symphonycast. The program was as follows:

DVORAK: Symphony No. 9, Op. 95 "From the New World"

SHOSTAKOVICH: Symphony No. 5, Op. 47

HAYDN: Serenade

DVORAK: Slavonic Dance, Op. 72, No. 7

Mariss Jansons led the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra in a concert recording. Since this experiment worked, I'm pondering whether or not to sign up for Spotify...









Finishing out with the Brahms Cello Sonatas. This one I decided to listen to after seeing while I was browsing TC on my lunch break overnight. Mstislav Rostropovich played the cello and Rudolf Serkin played the piano.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Jos

Bach,
Preludes, fughettas & fugues

Glenn Gould

Recorded in 1979/1980, CBS masterworks


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.5, No.5

Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## JACE

This again:










Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" / Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic O, Westminster Choir, Maureen Forrester, Emilia Cundari


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*J.S. Bach*
Hespèrion XX
Bruce Dickey; cornetto, Paolo Grazzi; oboe da caccia, Charles Toet; trombone, Claude Wassmer; basson, Jordi Savall; viole de gambe; soprano, Christophe Coin; viole de gambe altus, Roberto Gini; viole de gambe ténor, Paolo Pandolfo; viole de gambe basse
Jordi Savall; director

Alia Vox


----------



## Andolink

*James Dillon*: _String Quartet No. 5_ (off air rec. of the world premier at the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival in 2009)
Arditti Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*FJ Haydn - Overture to "Orlando Paladino" (Bonynge/London)
WA Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 297b (Ormandy/Columbia)
Mercadante - Flute Concerto in E (Rampal/RCA)*


----------



## Albert7

My dad just threw this on the vinyl player:


----------



## Albert7

My dad just threw this on the vinyl player:

View attachment 62011


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to the Saturday Symphony, Mahler's Third, as performed by Rafael Kubelik & the Bavarian Radio SO with Marjorie Thomas (contralto).

















EDIT:
Goodness, the beginning of the final movement is so beautiful!!! At this moment, that's what I'm hearing.


----------



## Albert7

Ben and Powell and I are digging this old vinyl classic:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphony No. 7, Angels and Visitations*


----------



## LancsMan

*Mendelssohn Felix: String Quartets 2 & 6; Mendelssohn: Fanny String Quartet* Quatuor Ebene on Virgin Classics








Another of my latest CD purchases which I am listening to for the first time.

Well I'm somewhat ashamed to say that I am unfamiliar with the Mendelssohn Quartets. I've not purchased much of Mendelssohn's music in recent years because I've thought him somewhat safe and unexciting. But his popularity on TurnaboutVox's 100+ string quartets thread led me to order this disc. And I'm very glad I did. A huge amount of late Beethoven influence, maybe missing some of the wildness and profundity of Beethoven. But very impressive and expressive.

Even the Fanny Mendelssohn quartet is inspired music in the Beethovenian mode. And I've not heard her music before.

Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sinopoli_ nails_ that climax in the first movement.









Ashkenazy/Philharmonia Sibelius _Seventh_









Salonen _Violin Concerto_, first movement









Hickox's glorious _London Symphony_


----------



## hpowders

LancsMan said:


> *Mendelssohn Felix:s String Quartet2 & 8; Mendelssohn: Fanny String Quartet* Quatuor Ebene on Virgin Classics
> View attachment 62045
> 
> 
> Another of my latest CD purchases which I am listening to for the first time.
> 
> Well I'm somewhat ashamed to say that I am unfamiliar with the Mendelssohn Quartets. I've not purchased much of Mendelssohn's music in recent years because I've thought him somewhat safe and unexciting. But his popularity on TurnaboutVox's 100+ string quartets thread led me to order this disc. And I'm very glad I did. A huge amount of late Beethoven influence, maybe missing some of the wildness and profundity of Beethoven. But very impressive and expressive.
> 
> Even the Fanny Mendelssohn quartet is inspired music in the Beethovenian mode. And I've not heard her music before.
> 
> Excellent performance and recording.


Mendelssohn never wrote a string quartet No. 8. He wrote six string quartets plus a very early one, considered apart from the regular six. Perhaps you mean Mendelssohn's String Quartets Nos. 2 and 6?


----------



## LancsMan

hpowders said:


> Mendelssohn never wrote a string quartet No. 8. He wrote six string quartets plus a very early one, considered apart from the regular six. Perhaps you mean Mendelssohn's String Quartets Nos. 2 and 6?


Absolutely correct. No 6 - is what I should have written. I'll correct!


----------



## hpowders

LancsMan said:


> Absolutely correct. No 6 - is what I should have written. I'll correct!


I WISH he wrote 8 string quartets. I have that recording you purchased and it is very fine.
But that didn't prevent me from ordering 4 other performances of all the Mendelssohn String Quartets! 

Nos. 2 and 6 are my favorites.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Haydn man

Just listened to a recording of Mahler 5th by the Concertgebouw with Daniele Gatti conducting
It was on Sky Arts late last year
Wonderful performance by a real top notch band


----------



## brotagonist

I've been getting into Busoni's Doktor Faust. I did parts 1-10 last night and have just resumed with part 11. Performers are not indicated, but this appears to be Nagano's recording with the Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon.


----------



## Haydn man

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 62046
> 
> 
> Sinopoli_ nails_ that climax in the first movement.


This version is threatening to supplant Kyung-Wha Chung /Dutoit as my wife's favourite performance


----------



## ptr

Having an Anglophile-Persian evening with some friends in Genua!

*Granville Bantock* - Omar Khayyam; The Ruba'iyat according to Edward Fitzgerald set to Music for Three Solo Voices, Chorus, and Orchestra in Three Parts (Chandos)










Catherine Wyn-Rogers, mezzo-soprano; Toby Spence, tenor; Roderick Williams, baritone; Olivia Robinson soprano (First Pot); Siân Menna mezzo-soprano (Second Pot); Edward Price bass (Sixth Pot); BBC Symphony Chorus & Symphony Orchestra u. Vernon Handley

Tonight listening event includes an authentic reading of the poems in Persian, it really elevates Bantock's setting! 

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> *Mendelssohn Felix: String Quartets 2 & 6; Mendelssohn: Fanny String Quartet* Quatuor Ebene on Virgin Classics
> 
> Well I'm somewhat ashamed to say that I am unfamiliar with the Mendelssohn Quartets. I've not purchased much of Mendelssohn's music in recent years because I've thought him somewhat safe and unexciting. But his popularity on TurnaboutVox's 100+ string quartets thread led me to order this disc. And I'm very glad I did. A huge amount of late Beethoven influence, maybe missing some of the wildness and profundity of Beethoven. But very impressive and expressive.


Yes, Mendelssohn's string quartets were quite a revelation to me too, I recall. I bought the Coull Quartet's version round about the time that came out (1989?) on spec, and was entranced. I've been listening to each quartet as it's been nominated on the TC 100+ SQ thread and still find them very rewarding in their felicity and invention.

I may eventually add another Mendelssohn cycle to my library as the Coull / Hyperion discs were recorded a little hazily in a very reverberant acoustic - I take it you'd recommend the Quatuor Ebene recordings, LancsMan?

Current listening:

*
Georg Friedrich Haas
String Quartet No. 7 with electronics* (2011)
Arditti String Quartet [YouTube, 2014]

*Britten
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94* (1975, the year before the composer died)
Britten String Quartet, [Collins Classics, 1990]

Fine performances and recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier (Excerpts)*
*Astrid Varnay (Marschallin) *& Rise Stevens (Octavian)
Fritz Reiner & the Orchestra of the Metropolitan Opera House​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier (Excerpts)*
> *Astrid Varnay (Marschallin) *& Rise Stevens (Octavian)
> Fritz Reiner & the Orchestra of the Metropolitan Opera House​
> View attachment 62051


How _is_ that?

<Sotto voce> I've never heard it._ :/_

I can't imagine Varnay as the Marschallin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haydn man said:


> This version is threatening to supplant Kyung-Wha Chung /Dutoit as my wife's favourite performance


I've never heard that one-- I would of course love to though. . .

My favorite performance of the _Sibelius Violin Concerto_ would really be a _hybridized_ one: That is to say, a performance which has the conducting of the Sinopoli/Philharmonia and the violin playing on the Heifitz/Hendl/CSO.


----------



## Kivimees

Another forgotten work sees the light:









Мелодия С10-14837-8 (1981)

Alo Põldmäe: May 22, 1945 -

Side one features Suite from the ballet "Mermaid" (1979), side two has a piano sonata (1977) and some vocal works. Given the works stem from the 1970s, I would describe it as "groovy" - and that's a compliment.


----------



## Guest

Behold, Sokolov's debut on DG! The rather distant mic placement robs the piano of some body, but it certainly doesn't detract from the phenomenal playing. Here's the program:

W. A. MOZART
Piano Sonatas KV 280 · KV 332

FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN
24 Préludes op. 28
2 Mazurkas op. 68 No. 2 · op. 63 No. 3

ALEXANDER SCRIABIN
2 Poèmes op. 69

JEAN-PHILIPPE RAMEAU
Les Sauvages

JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH
Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ BWV 639


----------



## Cosmos

Didn't see that Mahler's 3rd was this Saturday symphony :/

Instead, I put on a chamber reduction of the 9th










Later, I'll do Schoenberg's chamber reduction of Das Lied


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> I've been getting into Busoni's Doktor Faust. I did parts 1-10 last night and have just resumed with part 11. Performers are not indicated, but this appears to be Nagano's recording with the Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon.


I'm a sucker for curiosities. Even though it's on YT in its entirety, I just bought it :tiphat:


----------



## MozartsGhost

DavidA said:


> *Beethoven*
> _Symphony No 7, in A, Op 92
> Symphony No 4, in B flat, Op 60_
> 
> NBC Symphony Orchestra
> Arturo Toscanini
> 
> I have these. the performances are outstanding. Pity about the recording which was bad even for its day!


Yes, you're right David. I heard these played for years on my local classical station in the San Francisco Bay Area when I was growing up . . . now when I hear these, especially the 7th and 5th, they bring back so many good times . . . working in the garden with my dad, helping mom with a pie, playing rummy on a sunday afternoon.

Music association, like a certain smell, conjure up memories probably quicker than anything in life. Some recordings are a part of me, they're who I am.


----------



## JACE

Kivimees said:


> Another forgotten work sees the light:
> 
> View attachment 62052
> 
> 
> Мелодия С10-14837-8 (1981)
> 
> Alo Põldmäe: May 22, 1945 -
> 
> Side one features Suite from the ballet "Mermaid" (1979), side two has a piano sonata (1977) and some vocal works. Given the works stem from the 1970s, I would describe it as "groovy" - and that's a compliment.


I dig the cover illustration.


----------



## Blancrocher

For the composer's birthday, Horowitz playing Clementi; Curzon & Kertesz in Mozart's 26th Piano Concerto


----------



## D Smith

Magnificent - that describes both the work and the performance, imo. Thank you Saturday Symphony for programming one of my favorites pieces and encouraging me to listen again to what would be a desert island disc(s) for me. Mahler Symphony No. 3/Bernstein/NYP, Christa Ludwig.


----------



## JACE

While I've been doing dishes & straightening the house, I've been listening to another version of our Saturday Symphony:










Mahler: Symphony No. 3 / Jascha Horenstein, London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir, Norma Proctor (alto)

Horenstein's legendary recording is very dramatic, very powerful -- but it doesn't _quite_ wallop me upside the head and lay me out like Kubelik's interpretation does.

I'd hate to be without either of them though!


----------



## LancsMan

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yes, Mendelssohn's string quartets were quite a revelation to me too, I recall. I bought the Coull Quartet's version round about the time that came out (1989?) on spec, and was entranced. I've been listening to each quartet as it's been nominated on the TC 100+ SQ thread and still find them very rewarding in their felicity and invention.
> 
> I may eventually add another Mendelssohn cycle to my library as the Coull / Hyperion discs were recorded a little hazily in a very reverberant acoustic - *I take it you'd recommend the Quatuor Ebene recordings, LancsMan?*


Oh yes I would recommend this recording. Not only that if you look a few entries back on this thread you'll see the illustrious hpowders recommends it as well!


----------



## LancsMan

*Adams: Harmonielehre; The Chairman Dances; Two Fanfares* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI








Harmonielehre is my favourite work of John Adams that I've heard. It certainly has some minimalist 'heritage' in it's make up, but there's a lot more in the mix. In many respects this feels like a symphony. A big thumbs up for the piece and this performance from me!


----------



## drpraetorus

Kurt Weil Three Penny Opera, Broadway Revival


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This 'Dmitri-squared-to-the-power-of-Maxim' performance of Shosty's _Second Piano Concerto_ just burns up the road; and I certainly do when listening to it when driving. Maxim's build-up and climax in the first movement is one of my favorite moments in all Shostakovich.

Outstanding performance in every way. Stellar Chandos engineer job.

Disney should have used this performance and not the Bronfman/Salonen one for _Fantasia 2000_.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> How _is_ that?
> 
> <Sotto voce> I've never heard it._ :/_
> 
> I can't imagine Varnay as the Marschallin.


My knowledge of Der Rosenkavalier is limited but here goes.

I enjoyed these performances _*very*_ much.

Both Astrid Varnay and Rise Stevens sang beautifully and to my ears within the spirit of the characters.

I think the best thing I can do is share a clip _*'Da geht er hin... Die Zeit'*_ from YouTube and let you hear four yourself.






If you have any input I would be very interested to hear it :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart *

*Serenade No. 9 in D major, K. 320 (Posthorn)*
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra

A fiery execution of this uplifting Serenade! :clap:


----------



## SimonNZ

François-Joseph Gossec's Te Deum - Jacques Grimbert, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

It is so sunny, and gorgeous, and azure blue out where I live right now-- _I can barely stand not being off of work _--- so I'm sublimating my _Wanderlust_ impulses to Sarah Walker's fiery-gypsy rendition of _El Amor Brujo_.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 14

*Mahler*: Symphony 7, w. CSO/Solti (Decca, rec.1971).

*Mahler*: Lieder, w. Hampson/VPO/LB (DG, rec.1988 - '90).

*Arnold*: String Quartets 1 & 2, w. McCapra Qt. (Chandos, rec.1992).

*Bartok*: Piano Concerti 1 - 3, w. Anda/RSO Berlin/Fricsay (DG, rec.1959/0).


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Anne Sophie von Otter, Vienna Philharmonic, cond. Boulez









Magnificent!


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 15

*Carter*: String Quartets 1 - 5 (2 - 4 album not shown), w. Pacifica Qt. (Naxos, rec.2007/8).

*Delius*: Orchestral Works, w. Halle/Barbirolli (EMI, rec.1956 - '70).

*Dutilleux/Lutoslawski*: Cello Concerti, w. Rostropovich/OdP/Baudo/Lutoslawski (EMI, rec.1974)

*Elgar; Cello Concerto*, w. du Pre/LSO/Barbirolli (EMI, rec.1965).















View attachment 62064


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mahler*

*Symphony No. 3 in D Minor*
Rafael Kubelik
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra








Joining the Mahler Saturday listening Extravaganza! :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Jan Stamitz (1717-1757): Symphony in A Major

Bohdan Warchal leading the Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## samurai

Serge Prokofiev--*Symphony No.3 in C Minor, Op.44 and Symphony No.4 in C Major, Op.112*, both traversed by the Seiji Ozawa led Berliner Philharmoniker. The *Fourth's *lyric and elegiac qualities really contrasted quite nicely after the *Third's* often dissonant and harsh passages.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.2 in B-Flat Major, Op.4; Symphony No.3 in E-Flat Major, Op.10; Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.13 and Symphony No.5 in F Major, Op.76. *All four works feature Otmar Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 4*

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (DG)










If I told you blind that I'd chosen Bartók's _Concerto for Orchestra_ and the _Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta_ as performed by the Chicago SO, I think most people would assume that I'd picked the famous Fritz Reiner account. But, as ESPN's Lee Corso would say, _"Not so fast!"_ Yeah, Reiner's version is fantastic. But I bought Levine's recording when I was in grad school, when my music collection was much smaller and I was just beginning to explore classical music. Back then, I played this Bartók/Levine/CSO disc over and over and over again. So this music is burned on my brain.

Incidentally, I also strongly considered Pierre Boulez's _Concerto for Orchestra_ with the NYPO (CBS/Sony). It's another Bartók recording that I love. But I've never heard Boulez's _Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta_, and I need both works on my proverbial desert island.


----------



## Vaneyes

beatnation said:


>


If I'm permitted, I'll say, *Awesome*.


----------



## senza sordino

Vivaldi Concerti for mandolin and lute







Vivaldi Four Seasons plus fillers on disk







Mozart Symphonies 40&41







Mozart Sinfonia Concertante and Concertone 








Some easy listening while I painted a ceiling this morning


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music Of The French Revolution" - Concerto Koln


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, _Grosse Fuge_, Alban Berg Quartet.
This is the sort of thing that makes me want to die so that I can meet Beethoven in whatever afterlife there may be.


----------



## George O

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Einleitung zu "Capriccio" (streichsextett), op 85

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974): Sextuor a Cordes

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Sextett für 2 Violinen, 2 Violen, u. 2 Violoncelli

Wührer-Streichsextett:
Friedrich Wührer, violin
Lajos Kraxner, violin
Erich Sichermann, viola
Peter Christoph Hansel, viola
Walter Hillringhaus, cello
Kurt Donocik, cello

on Da Camera Magna (Germany), from 1972


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is a long symphony, but great all the way through, especially when conducted by Boulez:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bruckner*
_Symphony No 7 in E_
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
> Anne Sophie von Otter, Vienna Philharmonic, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent!


I like it.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 68*

Ravel: Trio; Violin Sonata; Sonata Posthumous
Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay, Frédéric Lodéon (Pathé Marconi / EMI)










This music is flat-out gorgeous -- especially the Trio. I don't think anything else Ravel composed surpasses it. I can't imagine a better performance, and the music is recorded beautifully.

Several years ago, I was at a neighborhood party, talking with the ex-husband of neighbor. He was in town to visit his kids. I'd never met him before, but we ended up talking about music all evening and discovering that our tastes in music were very similar. Coincidentally, he'd recently decided that he no longer wanted his vinyl collection. He was living overseas, and keeping them wasn't practical. So he gave his records to me. I barely knew the guy, and he gave me his _entire collection_, nearly 900 LPs! That's how I got this record.


----------



## opus55

*Prokofiev*
Love for Three Oranges


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MoonlightSonata said:


> Beethoven, _Grosse Fuge_, Alban Berg Quartet.
> This is the sort of thing that makes me want to die so that I can meet Beethoven in whatever afterlife there may be.


OK, I appreciate the sentiment, but wait a bit - there's no hurry, he'll still be dead when you die!

Current listening:

*Frank Bridge - Works for string quartet
Phantasie String Quartet (1905)
Novelletten
Three idylls
Folk songs for string quartet
Three pieces*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2004]

This great disc is getting a lot of play chez moi just now.










*Lutoslawski
Penderecki
Mayuzumi
Cage
Works for String Quartet*
[LaSalle Quartet [DG, reissued Brilliant Classics, 2010]

Young Vox jr. and I listened together with rapt attention tonight, especially to the Lutoslawski and Cage quartets which have been nominated in the latest round of the TC Top 100+ string quartets project. I do think that the meditative Cage work is a masterpiece - a sort of meeting point between a Webern slow movement and a glacial Feldman chamber work.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> returned home after a long day to find that a long awaited disc had arrived-two works I have never heard before!
> 
> Prokofiev-two violin concertos performed by Mordkovitch, Jarvi and the SNO.......
> 
> I deliberated at length about which recording to get hold of-some big names and some classic recordings available but out of loyalty to Jarvi who is proving to be a personal favourite and the the usually superb Chandos sound I chose this and so far it sounds like the right choice!......after all it was this 'line up' that were responsible for the marvellous recording of the Khatchaturian and Kabalevsky concertos


have now 'lived with' this recording for a few days and have listened to it repeatedly and it is quite simply as good as I had hoped (and in many respects expected!)-as with many other pieces by Prokofiev increasing familiarity brings the realisation that there is much to be admired and enjoyed.....


----------



## PeteW

Maple Leaf Rag

As played by Katia and Marielle Labeque will put a definite spring in your step!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 28*

Chopin: 10 Mazurkas; Prélude Op. 45; Ballade Op. 23; Scherzo Op. 31
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)










I first heard about Michelangeli when I read Miles Davis' autobiography. In the book, Miles describes how Bill Evans blew Miles' mind when Evans introduced him to ABM's recording of the Ravel Piano Concerto in G. Not long after reading that, I found this LP.

Michelangeli's playing could sometimes be chilly, but there's none of that here. This is a magical recital, a perfect match of repertoire and pianist. It's some of the best Chopin playing I've ever heard.


----------



## Guest

Wow-wee! No one beats the balls-to-the-wall intensity of this performance. The 24 bit/96kHz remastering sounds great--aside from a slight shrillness in the upper strings and brass. You'd never know it from the cover, but this also includes a fine performance of Walton's Viola Concerto by Yuri Bashmet.


----------



## Jeff W

*Still sweating to Brahms (Part III)*









Listened to the Piano Concerto No. 2 and the Variations on a Theme (not) by Haydn. Claudio Arrau was the soloist on the piano and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra was led by Bernard Haitink.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Wow. Having only really heard John Cage's pieces like In a Landscape I've always thought of him as a bit twee, or a bit saccharine for me. This music has me absolutely convinced that I ought to explore his music MUCH more! I highly recommend this!!!!!


----------



## tortkis

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, Angela Hewitt










Hewitt is my favorite performer of Bach's keyboard works.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: #22*

Brahms: Four Ballades, Op. 10 & Other Piano Works / "The Brahms I Love" 
Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)











Ballade in D Minor, Op. 10, No. 1 ("Edward")
Ballade in D, Op. 10, No. 2
Ballade in B Minor, Op. 10, No. 3
Ballade in B, Op. 10, No. 4
Rhapsody in G Minor, Op. 79, No. 2
Intermezzo in B-Flat Minor, Op. 117, No. 2
Capriccio in B Minor, Op. 76, No. 2
Intermezzo in E Minor, Op. 116, No. 5
Intermezzo in E-Flat Minor, Op. 118, No. 6
Rhapsody in B Minor, Op. 79, No. 1
When people think of Rubinstein, they tend to think of him as a Chopinist, first and foremost. So it's interesting to read what Rubinstein has to say about Brahms in the liner notes to this LP:

_"The music of Brahms has been close to me even longer than that of my great countryman Chopin. In my very early years I had the honor to be the protege of of Joseph Joachim, the legendary interpreter, advisor, and friend of Brahms, and through him I was immersed in Brahms' music from the very beginning. You must remember that Brahms was alive until I was 10 years old, so for me he was a living composer, not an 'old master.' I still approach his music with this feeling, and in my own way I try to give the essence of the Brahms I grew to love in those early days."_

It's easy to hear how much Rubinstein loves this music when he's playing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wow-wee! No one beats the balls-to-the-wall intensity of this performance. The 24 bit/96kHz remastering sounds great--aside from a slight shrillness in the upper strings and brass. You'd never know it from the cover, but this also includes a fine performance of Walton's Viola Concerto by Yuri Bashmet.


Hip hip hooray, though balls-to-the-wall makes me cringe slightly.* Walton's* a composer to be reckoned with. He did silver screen stuff to put bread on the table (good, mind you), but there's sooo much to like in his "seriously classical".:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 28*
> 
> Chopin: 10 Mazurkas; Prélude Op. 45; Ballade Op. 23; Scherzo Op. 31
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard about Michelangeli when I read Miles Davis' autobiography. In the book, Miles describes how Bill Evans blew Miles' mind when Evans introduced him to ABM's recording of the Ravel Piano Concerto in G. Not long after reading that, I found this LP.
> 
> Michelangeli's playing could sometimes be chilly, but there's none of that here. This is a magical recital, a perfect match of repertoire and pianist. It's some of the best Chopin playing I've ever heard.


When we're talking Artist....:tiphat::angel:


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wow. Having only really heard John Cage's pieces like In a Landscape I've always thought of him as a bit twee, or a bit saccharine for me. This music has me absolutely convinced that I ought to explore his music MUCH more! I highly recommend this!!!!!


Really? I'm trying to wrap my mind around John Cage and twee in the same breath. Glad you have had a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Novelette

Rigel: Jephté -- Olivier Latry; Olivier Schneebeli: Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles

Bach, C.P.E.: Harpischord Concerto in E, Wq14 -- Pieter-Jan Belder: Musica Amphion

Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 44 -- Vadim Repin; Valery Gergiev: Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra

Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F Minor, Op. 73 -- Walter Boeykens; James Conlon: Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra

Rameau: Dardanus -- Marc Minkowski: Les Musiciens Du Louvre

Liszt: Saint Cecilia Legend, S5/R483 -- Miklós Szabó: Budapest Symphony Orchestra & Hungarian State Radio and Television Chorus

Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C Minor, Op. Posth, D 703, "Quartettsatz" -- Melos Quartet

Brahms: Symphony #4 in E Minor, Op. 98 -- Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

Finished disc 4, halfway through now:


----------



## Weston

I went off the beaten path symphonic this evening.

*Havergal Brian: Symphony No. 17*
Adrian Leaper / RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra










Clocking in at an astonishing 13 and a half minutes compared to his marginally better known gargantuan Symphony No. 1, "Gothic," this work is not bad, but doesn't waste time developing much of a theme as much as it merely develops. Or meanders.

*Tubin: Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs, ETW 11 *
Neemi Järvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Kettsaag Mehine, tree trimmer.










Much more to my taste than the Brian above. I especially love the gentle and majestic second movement.

*Reinecke: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, "Hakon Jarl," Op. 134*
Howard Shelley / Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra










This work hasn't yet failed to trigger goose bumps in me though I've heard it a number of times lately. Its opening theme in the first movement is so memorable, I'm astonished it's not right up there with Beethoven's 5th and Dvorak's 9th in popularity. Yet it doesn't even warrant an Allmusic review or a Wikipedia entry. How can this timeless theme (about 16 seconds into this link and then again with more power at 1:13, etc throughout) -- how can it not grab everyone who hears it? The rest of the work is just okay, typical mildly romantic orchestral fare. But that first movement is a monster.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After spending the evening drinking too much... Tequila... Patron... there's nothing better:



















Classical? Definitely "Classic". :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of the best Boulez CDs around


----------



## tdc

*Ravel* - _Piano Concerto for the Left Hand_










Comparing this newly acquired recording with the other versions in my collection.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke, Choir Concerto: O Master of All Living Things
Ethereal, otherwordly - I had never seen this side of Schnittke's music before.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.5 in G Major, KV 283

Heidi Lowy, piano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Earlier: *Gustav Mahler - "Symphony No. 3" / Claudio Abbado and the Berliner Philharmoniker*










-----

Now: *Toru Takemitsu - "Toward the Sea"*


----------



## SimonNZ

Brahms' Piano Sonata No.3 - Artur Rubinstein, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Respighi*: Ancient Airs and Dances.
Dortai


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Continuing my Schnittke session:
_Variations on a Chord_

_Moz-art a la Haydn_
This was quite amusing, as it is presumably supposed to be.

_Monologue for Viola and Orchestra_


----------



## brotagonist

Starting to explore this:









Piano Concerto 1, 2, 3
Béroff, Masur/GewandhausO Leipzig

PC 2 & 3 are new to me; PC 1 sounds new, too. Huh? I was supposed to know that one already  Do I like the music already? Yes! Do I feel like I'm starting to know it? Ask me in a couple of days


----------



## SimonNZ

Rubbra's Symphony No.4 - Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: piano duets.*
Wonderful Sunday morning music


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler (arr.Schoenberg / Riehn) Das Lied Von Der Erde - Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## elgar's ghost

MoonlightSonata said:


> Schnittke, Choir Concerto: O Master of All Living Things
> Ethereal, otherwordly - I had never seen this side of Schnittke's music before.


He was a fine composer for unaccompanied voices. Have you heard Minnesang and/or the Penitential Psalms?


----------



## SimonNZ

Ge Gan-Ru's String Quartet No.5 "Fall Of Baghdad" - ModernWorks


----------



## elgar's ghost

Buoyed by the Saturday Symphony thread, it looks like it's going to be Mahler Sunday, starting with these...


----------



## brotagonist

elgars ghost said:


>


What is he doing to that poor horse?


----------



## SimonNZ

Sciarrino's Sei Quartetti Brevi - Quartetto Prometeo


----------



## MoonlightSonata

My last Schnittke in a Schnittke-filled day: The Concerto Grosso #1.
WOW. It's so varied, so eclectic. 
Excuse me now, I'm off to think of some more superlatives for next time I listen to Schnittke.


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> What is he doing to that poor horse?


You know what those crazy hussars were like heh heh...


----------



## Blancrocher

For Lutoslawski's birthday, Zimerman & co. in the Piano Concerto etc., and I'll sample via spotify a recording of his and Szymanowski's string quartets by the Silesian Quartet.


----------



## Andolink

"...broadcast in February 2011, was given by the BBC Symphony Orchestra under Martyn Brabbins, as part of the Barbican's Total Immersion day"--

*Brian Ferneyhough*: _Plötzlichkeit_ (2006)

*Brian Ferneyhough*: _La terre est un homme_ (1979)


----------



## Blancrocher

JACE said:


> Several years ago, I was at a neighborhood party, talking with the ex-husband of neighbor. He was in town to visit his kids. I'd never met him before, but we ended up talking about music all evening and discovering that our tastes in music were very similar. Coincidentally, he'd recently decided that he no longer wanted his vinyl collection. He was living overseas, and keeping them wasn't practical. So he gave his records to me. I barely knew the guy, and he gave me his _entire collection_, nearly 900 LPs! That's how I got this record.


I love it. Very nice series you're doing here, JACE.


----------



## tdc

*Ravel* - _Daphnis et Chloé_










My first listen to this interpretation...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Impossible to separate the work from the circumstances of its composition, and its apocalyptic vision. It seems particularly apposite in today's troubled world.

Excellent performance by Daniel Barenboim and his colleagues.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Vaneyes said:


> Top 100: Day 15
> 
> *Elgar; Cello Concerto*, w. du Pre/LSO/Barbirolli (EMI, rec.1965).


An all time classic. When I worked in a record shop many years ago, this was one of a small handful of discs we would have to order in every week.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think Mozart and Boulez go very well together, well, one right after the other anyway when listening to music.


----------



## Badinerie

MozartsGhost said:


> *Bruckner*
> _Symphony No 7 in E_
> The Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy conducting


Wow!..........and I mean WOW! in well-Jel


----------



## SimonNZ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think Mozart and Boulez go very well together, well, one right after the other anyway when listening to music.


If and when I make my own list of 100 favorite classical cds, Emma Kirkby singing Exsultate Jubilate will definitely be one.

but playing now:










Henze's Kammermusik - Philip Langridge, tenor, cond. composer


----------



## MagneticGhost

Continued explorations of my Archiv Produktion 1947-2013 Box

Rameau - Un Symphonie Imaginaire - Marc Minkowski

Delightfully Meaty. Crystal Clear sound.
Highly recommended.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Boulez right after Mozart. This includes one of the most wonderful pieces of 20th century choral music to compliment the Mozart choral music I heard just earlier.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Mahler...


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Zelmira.*
Never heard it, so I made coffee and a sandwich and now to a new discovery.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Rzewski plays Rzewski, disk 1 (North American Ballads, with The Housewife's Lament); Pietro Massa & co. in "Piano Rarities" by Dallapiccola, including the lovely Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux.


----------



## hpowders

Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
Nikolai Demidenko, piano
BBC Scottish Symphony
Jerzy Maksymiuk

Perhaps the greatest completely neglected piano concerto ever written. Criminal!!!

In the big, bold Russian Romantic tradition. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Triplets

Henry Purcell, Ode To Saint Cecilia, David Munrow. Sound The Trumpets!


----------



## D Smith

Sunday morning Bach provided by Gardiner and company. BVW 162, 49, 180.


----------



## Vasks

_Two Romanians named George_

*Stephanescu - National Overture (Litvin/Olympia)
Enescu - Octet for Strings, Op. 7 (Kremer/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Bruce

brotagonist said:


> Starting to explore this:
> 
> View attachment 62081
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto 1, 2, 3
> Béroff, Masur/GewandhausO Leipzig
> 
> PC 2 & 3 are new to me; PC 1 sounds new, too. Huh? I was supposed to know that one already  Do I like the music already? Yes! Do I feel like I'm starting to know it? Ask me in a couple of days


These are all great concerti! I love them. I hope you are able to develop a lasting relationship, and they never disappoint. My own favorite version is the Leinsdorf/Browning set, but other recordings I've heard are excellent as well. Never heard the Béroff/Masur, though. The only recording I've been disappointed with is an old Brendel/Sternberg on a Vox Box called The Young Brendel. But it's interesting to hear this performance just for comparison purposes.


----------



## Bruce

While I peruse the latest postings in Current Listenings (Vol 2) I'm listening to Boulez - Repons (from the DG recording of his Oeuvres Complètes)






Which I'm finding absolutely fantastic. I never thought I'd say this about anything Boulez wrote, not having all the neural networks required to enjoy his compositions. But this seems to be hitting the sweet spot, so to speak.

Last night I was unable to post, because I could not access the TC site, but I finished my evening with some old favorites:









And his Waltz of the Flowers









Ending the evening with Respighi's Toccata









The rest of Sunday will include Hans Eklund's 11th Symphony on another YouTube offering






and I haven't yet decided what will follow.


----------



## Albert7

Listened to this with my dad:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sunday morning Mozart and Boccherini.


----------



## jim prideaux

hpowders said:


> View attachment 62121
> 
> 
> Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
> Nikolai Demidenko, piano
> BBC Scottish Symphony
> Jerzy Maksymiuk
> 
> Perhaps the greatest completely neglected piano concerto ever written. Criminal!!!
> 
> In the big, bold Russian Romantic tradition. Very enjoyable!


too damn right!


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Lucia di lammermoor.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland *


----------



## hpowders

jim prideaux said:


> too damn right!


Sad, really. I mean was Medtner a murderer or rapist? Why is he "riding in the back of the bus?"


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
Piano Sonatas, Nos 9 and 10, Op.14
_Paul Lewis_


----------



## bejart

Joseph Teixidor (1752-ca.1811): String Quartet in B Flat

Cambini Quartet of Munich: Miguel Simarro and Ulrike Cramer, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola -- Jan Kunkel, cello


----------



## Vasks

Bruce said:


> Last night I was unable to post, because I could not access the TC site,


Hmmm. That's never happened to me... :lol:


----------



## Weston

*Avison: Concerti Grossi (after Scarlatti) Nos. 1 to 12*
Pavlo Beznosiuk / The Avison Ensemble










I usually enjoy baroque on Sunday mornings as I am puttering about. Though I normally like to jump around, this morning I stayed with this entire album while I puttered. All two and half hours of it

I couldn't help noticing the extraordinary highlights:

The bittersweet beauty of the No. 2 in G slow movement.

The No. 4 in A minor has some wonderfully chromatic passages reminding of W.F Bach.

The No. 11 in G is in places almost an exact copy of Bach's Brandenburg No. 3 (also in G), so perhaps J. S. Bach was also copying Scarlatti? Or vice versa?

Weirdly I don't recognize anything from Scarlatti in these, but then I'm not familiar with his Lesson for Harpsichord. Presumably these are not part of his 500+ famous sonatas.

Wonderful works regardless of how, who or why, from a time when tastes were beginning to change toward the galante, but still with enough counterpoint to satisfy my baroque cravings -- and a remarkable highly uplifting four and half star recording.


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> Sad, really. I mean was Medtner a murderer or rapist? Why is he "riding in the back of the bus?"


Didn't the Maharajah of Mysore fund him? So he may not have ridden in a bus, but perhaps walking behind an elephant with a broom in hand....


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

The perfect gift for a serious Bach lover.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage - Harmonies from Apartment House 1776 / Cheap Imitation - Arditti Quartet









I love this very much, but didn't nominate it for the string quartet poll because it's an arrangement by Arditti. It is a very soothing and beautiful music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Trois Melodies de Verlaine, Proses Lyriques, Sept Poemes de Banville, Fetes galantes (2nd ver.), etc.
Veronique Dietschy, Emmanuel Strosser









Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major
Lars Vogt, piano, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

Edit: This may be the worst Bruckner 7 I've ever heard. Nelsons, you are not Celibidache, and Bruckner's music neither requires nor even benefits from having _EVERY SINGLE PHRASE_ get slower as it proceeds.


----------



## papsrus

Haydn -- Paris Symphonies
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment









HIP, period instruments. Some suggestion that these may be better served by a more muscular, modern orchestra / instrumentation. Have Bernstein / NYPO on order, so we'll see. The OAE certainly navigate all the hills and curves in the music with great flourish.


----------



## starthrower

Barber-Adagio For Strings/Symphony No.2


----------



## Bruce

starthrower said:


> Barber-Adagio For Strings/Symphony No.2


What's your opinion of this recording? I have grown to love Barber's second symphony over the years, and this is the recording I started with. The conducting, I thought, was faultless, but the production made the timpani sound like they were in a tunnel. If for no other reason than the recording engineering, I prefer Alsop's more recent recording for Naxos of Barber's second symphony.


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_String Quartets 1-3_
Tokyo String Quartet







Elegant playing, and superb sound!

*Schumann*
_Symphony n°1 "Spring"_
Riccardo Muti | Philharmonia Orchestra








_______________

*Ravel*
_Pavane pour une infante défunte_
_Ma Mère l'Oye_
_Boléro_
Claudio Abbado | London Symphony Orchestra







An extroardinary world of colours...

*Poulenc*
_Gloria_
Luba Orgonasova (soprano) | Netherlands Radio Choir | Mariss Jansons | Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra







_Mehr Licht!_


----------



## starthrower

Bruce said:


> What's your opinion of this recording? I have grown to love Barber's second symphony over the years, and this is the recording I started with. The conducting, I thought, was faultless, but the production made the timpani sound like they were in a tunnel. If for no other reason than the recording engineering, I prefer Alsop's more recent recording for Naxos of Barber's second symphony.


I started with the Vox Box too. I'm sure there are better sounding recordings. I've thought of picking up Jarvi's recording on Chandos. I listened to a library copy several years ago, and I recall it sounding good. I also have another recording of the piano concerto on a Barber concertos CD on RCA. I wanted this because John Browning is the soloist, and I heard him perform it live. And I believe Barber wrote the piano concerto with Browning in mind.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 16

*Faure*: Piano Quintets, w. Domus/Marwood (Hyperion, rec.1994).

*Gubaidulina*: In tempus praesens, w. Mutter/LSO/Gergiev (DG, rec.2008).

*Hovhaness*: Symphony 50, w. Seattle SO/Hovhaness/Schwarz (Delos, rec.1992).

*Janacek*: String Quartets 1 & 2, w. Prazak Qt. (Praga, rec.1997).


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Sonate C-Moll für Klavier, op 8

Sonate A-Durl für Klavier, op 21

Peter Schmalfuss, piano

on Thorofon (West Germany), from 1977

There were two different cover designs for this release. The one on the right is the Large Print edition.


----------



## isorhythm

Ligeti horn trio.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Raphael Kubelik directing the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## korenbloem

Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra / Symphony 3
Witold Lutoslawski (Composer), Daniel Barenboim (Conductor), Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Haydn man

Inspired by the urgings of others on TC giving PC No 2 a try via Spotify


----------



## DaveS

Stoky w/ Glenn Gould...Beethoven's Emperer

S-L-O-W S-L-O-W S-L-O-W


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in B-Flat Major, Hob. 15/8; Piano Trio in A Major, Hob. 15/9; Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/10 (Bartolozzi Trio).









Hob. 15/8: A very witty and intricate first movement. The 2nd movement ends in catchy Tempo di Menuetto fashion.

15/9: The trio starts with a lyrical Adagio that reminds one somewhat of the 'Sunrise'-like imagery Haydn was fond of evoking in his music. The 2nd movement is a fun and intricate Vivace.

15/10: The Allegro moderato has nice internal contrasts between segments in major and in minor, as well as interesting dynamics. The Presto assai finale is another masterful development of simple ingredients into great music, imo.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 Vladimir Horowitz/NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 3 "Eroica" and 1 NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Virile Brahms from Horowitz and Toscanini, though even the remastering has not made the recording sound all that much better than it did on my old LP. The 1949 "Eroica" is a different story though, it sounds splendid, a vast improvement on my HMV LP. The 1st Symphony always sounded well, and sounds even better here, but the difference in the sound on the "Eroica" is really quite remarkable. This comes from the RCA/Sony Toscanini Complete set, which I treated myself to with money given to me for my 50th birthday last year, money well spent methinks!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

papsrus said:


> Haydn -- Paris Symphonies
> Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
> 
> View attachment 62135
> 
> 
> HIP, period instruments. Some suggestion that these may be better served by a more muscular, modern orchestra / instrumentation. Have Bernstein / NYPO on order, so we'll see. The OAE certainly navigate all the hills and curves in the music with great flourish.


Thanks for the progress report.

But I will say that for my time and emotional involvement, the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment's Schubert's_ Fifth_ with Mackerras is the most poised, elegant, and vivacious performance of the piece I've ever heard. . . and that I'm head-over-heals in love with it. _;D_


----------



## bejart

Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Symphony No.68 in B Flat

Viktor Lukas directing the Lukas Consort


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven String Quartet Op 132


----------



## SimonNZ

Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel's Te Deum - Rainer Johannes Homburg, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> An all time classic. When I worked in a record shop many years ago, this was one of a small handful of discs we would have to order in every week.


I always kept a 'high' of five and a 'low' of two on this disc when I was a buyer for the Tower Records I worked at in my early twenties.

Almost inevitably someone would buy it when I played it in the classical listening room.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Marschallin Blair

bejart said:


> Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Symphony No.68 in B Flat
> 
> Viktor Lukas directing the Lukas Consort
> 
> View attachment 62163


I love the equestrian cover. . . . . . how's the music and performance?


----------



## DaveS

Went on to listen to the next disc in the Stokowski package and it was the Ives 4th Symphony. Couldn't finish it. So, dug up an LP that was still sealed, and so far so good:







Max Bruch's Violin Concerto's 1 &2
Salvatore Accardo, Violin
Leipzig GO; Kurt Masur


----------



## Jos

Czech violin sonatas
Janácek, Nedbal, Foerster, Novák

Josef Suk, violin
Jan Panenka, piano

Supraphon, 1975


----------



## Triplets

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 62146
> 
> 
> Inspired by the urgings of others on TC giving PC No 2 a try via Spotify


Similarly encouraged, i dug out an old recording of PC1 from Hyperions "Romantic Piano Concertos" Vol 8. The Pianist was unknown and his name at present escapes me. the first movement didn't grab my attention very much, but the last two did.
Medtner tends to speak softly instead of shouting, but there is some attractive music making here and it is worth another listen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Viva Verdi!_ _Stiffelio_ all the _way_!

A TC member told me about this wonderful Verdi opera which, in my opinion, is just a tad shy of ranking up there with the other Verdi masterpieces from the same time period; to wit: _Rigoletto_, _La Traviata,_ and_ Il Trovatore_.

Sylvia Sass' Lina is just bursting and overflowing with vocal color, shading, and nuanced dramatic inflections. God I love her in this. She's so touching. Her high end occasionally gets squally, but not intrusively so. Carreras sings beautifully in this as well, but as one would imagine, I'm all about the female principals.

I give this opera, cast, and performance not merely a 'warm recommendation,' but rather 'the highest possible recommendation' for Verdi fans (most of whom I imagine already have this; I'm just a late comer to the party).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Oh my, oh my, oh my! Having spent an afternoon with this recording, I emerged thinking it was the greatest, most moving of Verdi's operas, that this was its greatest recording, and that Leonora was Callas's greatest role.

Having now slightly recovered from its emotional impact, I am of course reminded of Callas's Violetta, the *Trovatore* Leonora and Amelia, but, I would still place this recording very high in the Callas canon.

Leonora was actually Callas's first Verdi role. She sang it in 1948 in Trieste, then in Ravenna in 1954 a few months before making this recording, but no more after that.

Verdi's two Leonoras have some marked similarities and a singer who is successful in one will often be successful in the other (Leontyne Price springs to mind). On the other hand, the* Forza* role lies quite a bit lower, which is no doubt why Tebaldi is more comfortable in it that she is in *Il Trovatore*, which she never sang on stage, only on record. If the *Trovatore* Leonora's _bel canto_ roots are often glossed over, they are usually completely ignored in *La Forza Del Destino*, particularly in Act I, which requires a lot more vocal dexterity than it usually gets.

Listen to the aria _Me pellegrina ed orfana_ and note how Callas marks the semi-quaver rests at _Ti lascia ahime_ whilst still maintaining her impeccable legato, observing the downward portamento on the word _sorte_, the whole phrase sung in a single sweep. As usual the music is rendered with uncanny accuracy, as it is when she brilliantly articulates dotted notes in the cabaletta of the following duet with Alvaro (only too noticeable when Tucker comes galumphing after her, aspirating and puffing in an attempt to keep up).

But, as usual with Callas, she goes beyond accurate observation of the score to reveal the meaning behind the notes. Her very first words (_oh angosica_) tell us of the conflict in Leonora's heart, her voice suffused with melancholy. Other sopranos may have given us a more beautifully poised sustained pianissimo top Bb in _Pace pace_, or drawn a firmer line in _La vergine degli angeli_, and those for whom such vocal niceties are paramount should probably look elsewhere, but that would be a pity for they would miss _an unparalleled musical sensibility and imagination, subtle changes of tonal weight through the wonderfully shaped set-pieces, and a grasp of the musico-dramatic picture which is unique_. (Lord Harewood in Opera on Record).

Central to the role, and the opera, is the monastery scene, starting with the glorious _Madre, pietosa vergine_ and finishing with _La vergine degli angeli_. This whole section, with Rossi-Lemeni a wonderfully sympathetic, if woolly-voiced Pader Guardiano, is a _locus classicus_ of Callas's art, her voice responsive to every conflicting emotion in Leonora's heart, her darkly plangent tone absolutely perfect for the character. I doubt you will ever hear it more movingly or truthfully conveyed.

For the rest, Tucker is a strong, virile presence, but often mars his singing with unstylish aspirates and sobs, as if he is trying to do an impression of an Italian tenor. Tagliabue was in his late 50s and sounds it, but Capecchi makes an excellent Melitone and Clabassi a firm voiced (far firmer than Rossi-Lemeni) Calatrava. Elena Nicolai makes little of the somewhat thankless character of Preziosilla, but she is at least more than adequate.

And Serafin is at his very best, dramatically incisive (just listen to those stabbing chords when Leonora is mortally wounded in the last act) and sweepingly lyrical in the best Italian tradition.

The Warner reissue sounds very good to me, and gains on my previous version in containing the whole of Acts I and II on the first disc, which means there is no break in Leonora's great Act II scena, leaving Act III and IV with a disc each.

A superb set, and one of Callas's greatest recordings. Too bad she never sang the role again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 45, 48, 102*


----------



## opus55

*Umberto Giordano*

Andrea Chénier

_Luciano Pavarotti | Montserrat Caballé | Leo Nucci
National Philharmonic Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Oh my, oh my, oh my! Having spent an afternoon with this recording, I emerged thinking it was the greatest, most moving of Verdi's operas, that this was its greatest recording, and that Leonora was Callas's greatest role.
> 
> Having now slightly recovered from its emotional impact, I am of course reminded of Callas's Violetta, the *Trovatore* Leonora and Amelia, but, I would still place this recording very high in the Callas canon.
> 
> Leonora was actually Callas's first Verdi role. She sang it in 1948 in Trieste, then in Ravenna in 1954 a few months before making this recording, but no more after that.
> 
> Verdi's two Leonoras have some marked similarities and a singer who is successful in one will often be successful in the other (Leontyne Price springs to mind). On the other hand, the* Forza* role lies quite a bit lower, which is no doubt why Tebaldi is more comfortable in it that she is in *Il Trovatore*, which she never sang on stage, only on record. If the *Trovatore* Leonora's _bel canto_ roots are often glossed over, they are usually completely ignored in *La Forza Del Destino*, particularly in Act I, which requires a lot more vocal dexterity than it usually gets.
> 
> Listen to the aria _Me pellegrina ed orfana_ and note how Callas marks the semi-quaver rests at _Ti lascia ahime_ whilst still maintaining her impeccable legato, observing the downward portamento on the word _sorte_, the whole phrase sung in a single sweep. As usual the music is rendered with uncanny accuracy, as it is when she brilliantly articulates dotted notes in the cabaletta of the following duet with Alvaro (only too noticeable when Tucker comes galumphing after her, aspirating and puffing in an attempt to keep up).
> 
> But, as usual with Callas, she goes beyond accurate observation of the score to reveal the meaning behind the notes. Her very first words (_oh angosica_) tell us of the conflict in Leonora's heart, her voice suffused with melancholy. Other sopranos may have given us a more beautifully poised sustained pianissimo top Bb in _Pace pace_, or drawn a firmer line in _La vergine degli angeli_, and those for whom such vocal niceties are paramount should probably look elsewhere, but that would be a pity for they would miss _an unparalleled musical sensibility and imagination, subtle changes of tonal weight through the wonderfully shaped set-pieces, and a grasp of the musico-dramatic picture which is unique_. (Lord Harewood in Opera on Record).
> 
> Central to the role, and the opera, is the monastery scene, starting with the glorious _Madre, pietosa vergine_ and finishing with _La vergine degli angeli_. This whole section, with Rossi-Lemeni a wonderfully sympathetic, if woolly-voiced Pader Guardiano, is a _locus classicus_ of Callas's art, her voice responsive to every conflicting emotion in Leonora's heart, her darkly plangent tone absolutely perfect for the character. I doubt you will ever hear it more movingly or truthfully conveyed.
> 
> For the rest, Tucker is a strong, virile presence, but often mars his singing with unstylish aspirates and sobs, as if he is trying to do an impression of an Italian tenor. Tagliabue was in his late 50s and sounds it, but Capecchi makes an excellent Melitone and Clabassi a firm voiced (far firmer than Rossi-Lemeni) Calatrava. Elena Nicolai makes little of the somewhat thankless character of Preziosilla, but she is at least more than adequate.
> 
> And Serafin is at his very best, dramatically incisive (just listen to those stabbing chords when Leonora is mortally wounded in the last act) and sweepingly lyrical in the best Italian tradition.
> 
> The Warner reissue sounds very good to me, and gains on my previous version in containing the whole of Acts I and II on the first disc, which means there is no break in Leonora's great Act II scena, leaving Act III and IV with a disc each.
> 
> A superb set, and one of Callas's greatest recordings. Too bad she never sang the role again.












This is an awesome review_ qua_ review-- and not just because I love Verdi and pedestalize Callas. These critical technical and dramatic insights of Greg's mean the world to me, and I thank him from the bottom of my heart for sharing his musings on the Warner Divina box set and expanding my sense of beauty and wonder.

Yet another 'for the Ages' print-out for my Divina binder which sits on top of one of my book shelves.

Cheers.

_Merci beaucoup. Vous êtes une poupée absolue. _


----------



## bejart

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the equestrian cover. . . . . . how's the music and performance?


It's a compilation of other recordings, brisk and engaging, early Classical era orchestral works of the Mannheim school. The Holzbauer symphonies with Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester are probably the best.

Now, more of the same ---
Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Orchestral Quartet in C Major, Op.14, No.1

Donald Armstrong directing the New Zealand Symphony Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Horn Concertos (Brain/Karajan); Mahler: Symphony 4 (Tennstedt)


----------



## hpowders

Too bad those Brain Horn Concertos weren't recorded in stereo.


----------



## Guest

This is certainly an enjoyable disc. I've only heard his Toccata, so I was happy to hear more of his piano works. The Sonata and Poem give the pianist quite a workout, but she's fully up to the task. Excellent sound, too.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25
Zwei Satze (1927) No. 1
Zwei Satze (1927) No. 2*
Escher String Quartet [Naxos, 2011]










*
Cherubini
String Quartet No. 2 in C major
String Quartet No. 3 in D minor*
Melos Quartett Stuttgart [DG, 1978; reissued Brilliant Classics, 2009]

"Elegantly expressive, consummately dramatic, and often utterly unexpected" says the AllMusic review, and they are. This is quite a revelation, in the hands of the Melos Quartett.


----------



## Jeff W

*Three violin concertos at the gym*









Today's listening on the elliptical was James Ehnes playing the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schoenberg, _Three Piano Pieces_.
I was most surprised to find myself humming these earlier.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvorak *
_Serenade in E Major for Strings, Op 22_

The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik conducting


----------



## Mahlerian

MoonlightSonata said:


> Schoenberg, _Three Piano Pieces_.
> I was most surprised to find myself humming these earlier.


I get Schoenberg's music in my head all the time.

Adams: City Noir, Saxophone Concerto
Timothy McAllister, St Louis Symphony Orchestra, cond. Robertson


----------



## Albert7

Just finished the live performance at the Utah Opera of Bizet's The Pearl Fishers:









Short listening notes in other thread.


----------



## Bruce

MoonlightSonata said:


> Schoenberg, _Three Piano Pieces_.
> I was most surprised to find myself humming these earlier.


That's usually a sign you're hooked.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): String Quartet in A Major, Op.33, No.2

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Alfacharger

Tonight I'm studying my double naughts,


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Stravinsky*
_The Firebird (Suite: 1919 Version)_

*Borodin*
_Music from Prince Igor
Overture and Polovetsian Dances with chorus_

The Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chorus
Robert Shaw conducting


----------



## SONNET CLV

I've managed to collect several recordings of music by Andrei Eshpai, a Soviet era composer born in the Mari Section of Russia in 1925 and still with us. At last count he's composed fourteen symphonies and much other music including songs and jazz pieces. A great composer to "check out" for you who have yet to make an acquaintance with Андрей Эшпай.

The ALBANY label has recorded at least four discs dedicated to Eshpai. This evening I turned to Volume 2 of the Eshpai Edition. It features: Concerto No. 2 for Piano & Orchestra and Symphony No. 7 with USSR State Large Symphony Orchestra, Evgeny Svetlanov, conductor. It was the 7th which drew my attention tonight.









As far as I can determine, too few of his fourteen symphonies are available on disc. ALBANY's Eshpai Edition will get you numbers 1, 2, 7, as well as a couple concerti (flute, double bass, piano No.2, violin No.4) and one "for Orchestra", some ballet music, and a few assorted other pieces.

I have the Eshpai Symphonies 4 & 5 on a RUSSIAN DISC (RD CD 11 051) under the baton of Vladimir Fedeseyev and two different USSR Orchestras, and a second RUSSIAN DISC (RD CD11 054) in my collection offers four Concerti (Viola, Violin No. 2, and Piano No. 2).

You'll notice a repeat of Piano Concerto No. 2, but these are different performances. Eshpai himself is featured as soloist on the ALBANY disc. He is a stellar pianist with a large reputation in his home country. (There are videos available featuring him at the keyboard in his own music.)

MCA CLASSICS disc AED-68017 in my collection provides me with a recording of Symphony 6 ("Liturgy" for Mixed Choir and Orchestra). The disc is titled Moscow Autumn Festival and features music by two other Russians, Nikolai Korndorf and Margarita Kouss.

If you're totally new to Eshpai, take a look at the following video. It presents a short violin piece titled "Dedication", and dedicated to the artist who plays it on the video, legendary Russian violinist Leonora Dmiterko. The lady can play. _That _I can say for her. Dmiterko has proved a champion of Eshpai's violin music. Thus, I suspect, this particular "Dedication", a piece which, by the way, is not exactly typical of Eshpai's more modernistic sound.






Like that? Try this:






This "Meditation" is a transcription for violin and piano by Leonora Dmiterko, the featured violinist on the video. She is an Honored Artist of Russia. The composer, People's Artist of the USSR Andrei Eshpai, accompanies on piano. I would venture that this piece is more typical of the Eshpai sound, but like all great composers Eshpai is capable of wide variety. His music is worth exploring.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shostakovich, String Quartet #15 in E Flat Minor.
IMO, this on its own is enough to save Shostakovich from being "third pressing Mahler".


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is certainly an enjoyable disc. I've only heard his Toccata, so I was happy to hear more of his piano works. The Sonata and Poem give the pianist quite a workout, but she's fully up to the task. Excellent sound, too.


Cover photo credit: Stanley Kubrick,_ Eyes Wide Shut_


----------



## Bruce

Ending my weekend with:

A selection of Mendelssohn's Songs without Words. Edlina Luba - piano.









No specific order to these. I just put my CD player on random and let it choose.

And then the same procedure for a few of Smetana's Czech Dances and/or Impromptus and/or Bagatelles (Radoslav Kvapil - piano)









On to Mosolov - Piano Sonata No. 5 (Daniele Lombardi - piano)









Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 3 in C, Op. 2, No. 3 - Jando (piano)









And then something orchestral:

Alvin Singleton - A Yellow Rose Petal - Louis Lane and the Atlanta SO









Thus endeth the music for the day.

Well, maybe some more after a while. Depends on how tired I get.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful recording. Korngold was one talented 12 year old! All of the pieces are played with great feeling. Excellent sound.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Chopin*
_Nocturnes_

Guiomar Novaes


----------



## SimonNZ

Francesco Scarlatti's Dixit Dominus - Armonico Consort


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Piano Sonata in G Minor, Op.27

John Khouri, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The CSO's horns in "Mars" and "Saturn" are off-the-charts earthquaking magnificent.










The first movement of Karajan's EMI _"Clock" Symphony_ canvasses the most exquisite balance of sprightliness and all-consuming joy.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 1 - Herbert von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker*

H.v.Karajan, my undisputed favorite interpreter of Brahms' symphonies, with the exception of Kleiber's 4th.

I'll always hold Brahms' 1st in a special place, it was one of the first symphonies that I fell in love with when I was new to classical.

Edit: It's been a while since I've listened to this symphony and it's almost like hearing it for the first time, I don't remember the 3rd Mvt being this great! There isn't one weak stretch from start to finish.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in B Flat, KV 281

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Pugg

Chopin : Charles Rosen


----------



## SimonNZ

Nikolaj Roslavets' Violin Concerto No.1 - Tatjana Grindenko, violin, Heinz Holliger, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dance No. 3










Overture










Svetlanov's treatment of the ending of the first movement is one of the most emotionally intense things I've heard in any Tchaikovsky performance. Spellbindingly poignant and sublime. Certainly a performance that does justice to Byron's poem.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Favourite Beethoven string quartet recording 










Only 2 4 and 5 today


----------



## KenOC

A really good reading, on original instruments, of the early Beethoven quartets. The Smithsons were the resident quartet at the Smithsonian Institution.


----------



## Pugg

Bach: cantatas.
Elly Ameling and Han de Vries


----------



## senza sordino

Doing my string quartet homework today, all on Spotify
Bloch SQ 2







Schoenberg SQ 3







Smetena SQ 2







Beethoven SQ 2







Bridge SQ 2


----------



## tdc

*Debussy*: _Images_










*Rameau*: _Les Paladins_










Finishing up with Act 3 of this Opera. Excellent music, the staging is a little quirky, but all around I find it rather charming.


----------



## PeteW

Good musical fortune has occurred - just put radio on to the sweet sounds of Bruch violin concerto No 1 (Nigel Kennedy).


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> *Debussy*: _Images_


Wow, I've listened to Michelangeli play Scarlatti, Ravel and now Debussy and he has seriously impressed me every time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Badinerie

> Good musical fortune has occurred - just put radio on to the sweet sounds of Bruch violin concerto No 1 (Nigel Kennedy).


Me too! nice way to start the day.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scelsi: String Quartets (Arditti)


----------



## Josh

I stumbled upon this 2-CD set at a local shop today. What a lucky find. I was previously only familiar with his film scores for Serpico and Iphigenia and had no idea he'd composed outside of film. The symphony is dark and often fierce with hauntingly beautiful, intense and moving solo vocals and choral work. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan conducts Tchaikovsky's lovely 1st Symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Mahler today, but no symphonies...just voice and piano:

Baker sings 16 early songs plus the four fahrenden Gesellen songs.










Genz sings seven early songs plus the three non-Wunderhorn cycles.










Self-explanatory.


----------



## dgee

I've been a little obsessed with Junko Ueda lately:


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's String Quartets 1 and 2 - Tale Quartet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Waldszenen, Fantasiestucke, etc. (Richter); String Quartets (Eroica)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Boheme.*
*Freni/ Pavarotti/Karajan.
*
No need for explanation.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.6 in G Minor

Gunter Kehr leading the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Suzanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Morimur

*Gao Weijie - Images from Baima (For Erhu, Zhonghu & Orchestra)*












> Gao Weijie is one of China's most esteemed composers, music theorists, and teacher to many of today's most exciting and innovative composers. Born in Shanghai in 1938, he grew up during the turbulent year's of China's War of Resistance against Japan and the following chaos of the civil war between the KMT and the communists. Despite these challenges, Gao graudated from the Sichuan Conservatory of Music in 1960, where he would later teach, becoming professor of composition and chair of Composition Department. Since 1989 Professor Gao has been teaching composition and music analysis at Composition Department of Central Conservatory of Music in Beijing. Gao has composed in nearly every musical form, ranging from symphonic music, to chamber music, to ballets,
> 
> to film and TV music, to many songs. His musical accomplishments have yielded him many awards. In 1981 he received 2nd prize in the First National Composition Competition for his symphonic ballad,"An Old Story of the Grassland." In 1983 he won a first prize in the Third National Composition Competition with "An Evening Banquet in Shu Palace" (for Chinese orchestra). In 1987 the Ministry of Culture of PRC presented him with a prize for his ballet music "The Savage Land." His chamber music for Chinese instruments, "Dizi Music Drifts in Luocheng on a Spring Night," was awarded an Art Program prize in 1994 by the Thirty-first Asia-Pacific Broadcasting Union. Gao's recent compositions include "Faraway Dreams" (for percussion and orchestra) performed in Beijing in 1994 and in London in 1998; Symphony No. 1 in 1990; "Images of Baima" (Concerto for two Erhu's and orchestra) performed in Hong Kong in 1991; "Shao I" performed in France and USA in 1998; "Shao II" commissioned by Radio France and first performed in Paris in 1996; "Dreams of Meeting II" performed in Hong Kong in 1998; Dreams from the Heaven" performed in Canada in 1998; and "Late Spring" commissioned by Loos Ensemble and performed in The Hague in 2000. Gao is a member of Chinese Musicians Association and serves as President of Exploratory Union for Musical Composition.-People's Music Publishing House


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: #22*
> 
> Brahms: Four Ballades, Op. 10 & Other Piano Works / "The Brahms I Love"
> Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballade in D Minor, Op. 10, No. 1 ("Edward")
> Ballade in D, Op. 10, No. 2
> Ballade in B Minor, Op. 10, No. 3
> Ballade in B, Op. 10, No. 4
> Rhapsody in G Minor, Op. 79, No. 2
> Intermezzo in B-Flat Minor, Op. 117, No. 2
> Capriccio in B Minor, Op. 76, No. 2
> Intermezzo in E Minor, Op. 116, No. 5
> Intermezzo in E-Flat Minor, Op. 118, No. 6
> Rhapsody in B Minor, Op. 79, No. 1
> When people think of Rubinstein, they tend to think of him as a Chopinist, first and foremost. So it's interesting to read what Rubinstein has to say about Brahms in the liner notes to this LP:
> 
> _"The music of Brahms has been close to me even longer than that of my great countryman Chopin. In my very early years I had the honor to be the protege of of Joseph Joachim, the legendary interpreter, advisor, and friend of Brahms, and through him I was immersed in Brahms' music from the very beginning. You must remember that Brahms was alive until I was 10 years old, so for me he was a living composer, not an 'old master.' I still approach his music with this feeling, and in my own way I try to give the essence of the Brahms I grew to love in those early days."_
> 
> It's easy to hear how much Rubinstein loves this music when he's playing.


I have this. One of the best solo Brahms recitals I've ever heard.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 62134
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
> Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
> 
> The perfect gift for a serious Bach lover.


I love how much you love this music, hp! :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 17

*Ligeti*: String Quartets 1 & 2, w. Arditti Qt. (Sony, rec.1994).

*Lutoslawski*: Piano Concerto, w. Zimerman/BBCSO/Lutoslawski (DG, rec.1989).

*Lutoslawski/Penderecki*: String Quartets, w. Royal Qt., (Hyperion, rec.2012).

*Maderna*: For Strings, w. Arditti Qt. (Naive, rec.1992 - '95).








View attachment 62214
View attachment 62215


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dance No. 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svetlanov's treatment of the ending of the first movement is one of the most emotionally intense things I've heard in any Tchaikovsky performance. Spellbindingly poignant and sublime. Certainly a performance that does justice to Byron's poem.


Two FANTASTIC recordings! :cheers:


----------



## JACE

tdc said:


> Wow, I've listened to Michelangeli play Scarlatti, Ravel and now Debussy and he has seriously impressed me every time.


Yes! ABM's Images are sublime!


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> Top 100: Day 17
> 
> *Ligeti*: String Quartets 1 & 2, w. Arditti Qt. (Sony, rec.1994).
> 
> *Lutoslawski*: Piano Concerto, w. Zimerman/BBCSO/Lutoslawski (DG, rec.1989).
> 
> *Lutoslawski/Penderecki*: String Quartets, w. Royal Qt., (Hyperion, rec.2012).
> 
> *Maderna*: For Strings, w. Arditti Qt. (Naive, rec.1992 - '95).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62214
> View attachment 62215


That's some potent listening, Vaneyes!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I love how much you love this music, hp! :cheers:


Thanks, Jace! My favorite music. The WTC and Keyboard Partitas. :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 7*

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7	
Carlo Maria Giulini, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Angel/EMI)










Giulini's LvB 7 is tremendous, a grand interpretation that also leaps with vitality. After hearing this, I wasn't the least bit surprised when the compilers of the "Great Conductors of the Twentieth Century" series chose to include this CSO Seventh in the set dedicated to Giulini.

There are several other LvB 7ths that I love -- most notably Böhm with the VPO -- but, in my mind, none surpass this version.


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "Princess Ida" (Faris/Nimbus)
Finzi - Romance for Strings (Boughton/Nimbus)
Foulds - Three Mantras (Oramo/Warner)*


----------



## Bruce

I'm beginning my week with

Beethoven Coriolan Overture









I'm not sure who performed, though; one of the hazards of those cheap sets from Amazon. The putative performers are the National Philharmonic Orchestra, but no conductor is credited, and I'm not even sure to what nation the philharmonic orchestra might belong. Nonetheless, it's not a bad recording.

Boyce - Symphony No. 1 in B-flat - Janigro and I Solisti di Zagreb









At least the performers are properly credited on this one.

Roberto Gerhard - Piano Concerto - Geoffrey Tozer plays piano with Matthias Bamert and the BBC SO.









This is the first work I've heard by Gerhard, and I really like it. I'm looking forward to hearing his third symphony, included on the disk.

And to finish,

Raff - Symphony No. 6 - Urs Schneider and the Slovak State PO.









A better way to start the week cannot be imagined. By some.


----------



## Haydninplainsight

http://www.npr.org/event/music/368263184/dublin-guitar-quartet-tiny-desk-concert

I just found this great adaptation of some Philip Glass pieces by the Dublin Guitar Quartet and I've been listening to it on repeat all day. I think the pieces sound beautiful on nylon strings.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Two FANTASTIC recordings! :cheers:


Yeah, I have Svetlanov's Canyon Classics _Manfred_ as well-- which of course has better engineered_ sound _than the Melodiya-- but the performance on the Melodiya is just _incandescence_ when it comes to that part at the end of the first movement that I love so much-- so consequently its the one that I inevitably end up playing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hickox's _Belshazaar's Feast_ is an absolute choral feast.


----------



## Albert7

Izzy and I are listening to this album together:


----------



## Jos

Chopin, mazurkas, prelude, ballade and scherzo
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli.

Praised here by many, and today I found one, a mint DGG !
Indeed wonderful playing; gentle touch and thoughtful, although I have not much to compare, Chopin has always been a bit under my radar. i think that is about to change !


----------



## George O

Albert Roussel (1869-1937): Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, op 36

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Concertino for Piano and Orchestra (in one movement)

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Aubade: Choreographic Concerto for Piano and 18 Instruments

Boris Krajny, piano
Prague Chamber Orchestra / Stanislav Macura (except for the Poulenc, which was performed without conductor)

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1980










Roussel and cat


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: piano concertos
*Murray Perahia / Bernard Haitink
*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach
Piano Concerto No. 7 in g, BWV 1058
Murray Perahia
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

When it comes to Bach's harpsichord concertos, I throw the HIP approach away. Too much harpsichord grates on my nerves, but Perahia's bright piano sounds just perfect.


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> {Re Ligeti, Luto, Penderecki, Maderna}That's some potent listening, Vaneyes!


Thank you, M. One tightroper with two recs. in tomorrow's selections. Stay tuned.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 45*

Liszt: _Années de pèlerinage_ - _Troisième année_ 
Lazar Berman (DG)










This music disproves those who assert that all of Liszt's music is bombastic and gaudy. In these works, most of the music is as gentle and diaphanous as Debussy, whose music it seems to anticipate.

Written over the course of his life, Liszt's entire _Années de pèlerinage_ ("Years of Pilgrimage") requires three discs for a complete recording. Since I was limiting myself to one- and two-disc sets, I chose the _Troisième année_ ("Third Year") in the cycle. It's a single disc in Berman's complete _Deutsche Grammophon Recordings_ set. (Berman's _Années de pèlerinage_ is also available as a separate 3-CD set.)

As far as I'm concerned, no one beats Lazar Berman when it comes to interpreting Liszt. He can storm the heavens when the music calls for it, but he can also easily summon Liszt's intense, hushed poetry. Furthermore, Berman finds the inner line of these works, giving form and structure to pieces that can, in other interpreters' hands, seem meandering and formless. I think this is another instance of a perfect match between composer and artist.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Melodies, disc 4
Veronique Dietschy, Emmanuel Strosser


----------



## csacks

Johannes Brahms´2nd piano concert. Pollini, Abbado and Wiener PO. Maturity flowing all around, from Pollini, Abbado, Brahms and the Orchestra.


----------



## csacks

albertfallickwang said:


> Izzy and I are listening to this album together:
> 
> View attachment 62230


She is so pretty!


----------



## adrem

Bach, English suites 1-6, Murray Perahia.


----------



## Guest

Samuel Barber
Violin Concerto
Played by a very young Hilary Hahn with Hugh Wolff and the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Vinski

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 (Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - Carlos Kleiber/Vienna Philharmonic*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 77*

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 4	
James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra (RCA/Sony)










I have you fine folks here on TC to thank for this one. I discovered these Schumann/Levine/Philadelphia Orchestra recordings just last year, after several of you here on the board raved about them. Unfortunately, this set is out-of-print and fetching high prices on amazon -- roughly $30 from re-sellers, which is particularly galling because the set probably retailed for $10 when it was in print. I managed to find a reasonably-priced set on eBay. I'm GLAD I did.

Levine's accounts remind me a bit of Szell's famous Schumann symphony recordings -- but I think Levine's set is even more dramatic and thrusting. I love the big-boned, heart-on-the-sleeve romanticism of Levine's approach. It's an interpretation that meshes perfectly with the lush sound of the Philadelphians. I'm particularly smitten with Levine's accounts of the Second and Fourth Symphonies. That said, there's not one lapse in this whole set. More than any other versions that I've heard, these recordings convince me that Schumann's symphonies are "great works" -- and no excuses need to be made for them.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Granados*: Goyescas, w. AdL (rec. December 1976, Decca Studio No. 3, West Hampstead, London - Recording Engineer: Martin Smith).


----------



## Guest

It's hard to go wrong with this combo of musicians! Very good sound as well.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Granados*: Goyescas, w. AdL (rec. December 1976, Decca Studio No. 3, West Hampstead, London - Recording Engineer: Martin Smith).


I know her performances are highly praised, but she had quite small hands, and Albeniz writes for large hands--does she have to compromise at all, e.g. splitting some chords that she can't reach, or does she somehow make it work?


----------



## Guest

Dmitri Shostakovich
Preludes and Fugues for Piano, Op. 87
Alexander Melnikov, piano








Johann Sebastian Bach
The Well-Tempered Klavier, Book I
Angel Hewitt, piano

Interesting comparison. Just listening to a few of each back and forth for fun.


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 45*
> 
> Liszt: _Années de pèlerinage_ - _Troisième année_
> Lazar Berman (DG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This music disproves those who assert that all of Liszt's music is bombastic and gaudy. In these works, most of the music is as gentle and diaphanous as Debussy, whose music it seems to anticipate.
> 
> Written over the course of his life, Liszt's entire _Années de pèlerinage_ ("Years of Pilgrimage") requires three discs for a complete recording. Since I was limiting myself to one- and two-disc sets, I chose the _Troisième année_ ("Third Year") in the cycle. It's a single disc in Berman's complete _Deutsche Grammophon Recordings_ set. (Berman's _Années de pèlerinage_ is also available as a separate 3-CD set.)
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, no one beats Lazar Berman when it comes to interpreting Liszt. He can storm the heavens when the music calls for it, but he can also easily summon Liszt's intense, hushed poetry. Furthermore, Berman finds the inner line of these works, giving form and structure to pieces that can, in other interpreters' hands, seem meandering and formless. I think this is another instance of a perfect match between composer and artist.


Isn't it a shame that Berman did not do all of Scriabin (let alone Feinberg)? I swear up and down I thought the music fitted the great pianist's temperament and musicality (and insight) decidedly well. That's quite a lost opportunity.


----------



## JACE

dholling said:


> Isn't it a shame that Berman did not do all of Scriabin (let alone Feinberg)? I swear up and down I thought the music fitted the great pianist's temperament and musicality (and insight) decidedly well. That's quite a lost opportunity.


Agreed. I would love to have heard those!

At least we have Berman's First & Third Scriabin sonatas. I think that's all he recorded of Scriabin. Not sure though.

EDIT:
Just did some poking around. I'd forgotten that Berman recorded a few of Scriabin's etudes too. _Doh!_


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> I know her performances are highly praised, but she had quite small hands, and Albeniz writes for large hands--does she have to compromise at all, e.g. splitting some chords that she can't reach, or does she somehow make it work?


Kontra,

I can't speak to HOW she does it, but de Laroccha's _Goyescas_ sound great to me. They just missed the cut on my 100 Faves list. Barely.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold: String Quartets (Maggini)


----------



## csacks

Listening to Nicola Benedetti playing Tchaikovsky and Bruch´s violin concerti. Beautiful music, beautiful player. She looks so italian, like a modern Sofia Loren.


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 77*
> 
> Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 4
> James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra (RCA/Sony)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have you fine folks here on TC to thank for this one. I discovered these Schumann/Levine/Philadelphia Orchestra recordings just last year, after several of you here on the board raved about them. Unfortunately, this set is out-of-print and fetching high prices on amazon -- roughly $30 from re-sellers, which is particularly galling because the set probably retailed for $10 when it was in print. I managed to find a reasonably-priced set on eBay. I'm GLAD I did.
> 
> Levine's accounts remind me a bit of Szell's famous Schumann symphony recordings -- but I think Levine's set is even more dramatic and thrusting. I love the big-boned, heart-on-the-sleeve romanticism of Levine's approach. It's an interpretation that meshes perfectly with the lush sound of the Philadelphians. I'm particularly smitten with Levine's accounts of the Second and Fourth Symphonies. That said, there's not one lapse in this whole set. More than any other versions that I've heard, these recordings convince me that Schumann's symphonies are "great works" -- and no excuses need to be made for them.


...and now that it's out-of-print and more expensive, I like it even more! The mastering sounds better now...


----------



## JACE

csacks said:


> Listening to Nicola Benedetti playing Tchaikovsky and Bruch´s violin concerti. Beautiful music, beautiful player. She looks so italian, like a modern Sofia Loren.
> View attachment 62246


I was going to get to see Benedetti perform Beethoven's VC with the Atlanta SO. But they canceled the concert. It was during the strike last year.

Bummer.


----------



## maestro267

*Brian*: Symphony No. 1 in D minor ("Gothic")
Soloists/Choirs
Slovak RSO/Slovak PO/Lenárd


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> I was going to get to see Benedetti perform Beethoven's VC with the Atlanta SO. But they canceled the concert. It was during the strike last year.
> 
> Bummer.


Benedetti came to the Utah Symphony and I missed that concert . Btw, she is Scottish-Italian in her heritage.


----------



## opus55

*Havergal Brian*

Symphony No. 11

_National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland | Adrian Leaper_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998, and 2006.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I know her {de Larrocha} performances are highly praised, but she had quite small hands, and Albeniz writes for large hands--does she have to compromise at all, e.g. splitting some chords that she can't reach, or does she somehow make it work?


If I may point you toward these articles.:tiphat:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...ic-obituaries/6237139/Alicia-de-Larrocha.html

http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052748703298004574455162221069536


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93
Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op. 55
Paavo Jarvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> If I may point you toward this article.:tiphat:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...ic-obituaries/6237139/Alicia-de-Larrocha.html


Thank you--very interesting.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is the best Messiaen, IMHO, and I have this complete series of his piano works on Unicorn-Kanchana, the original imprint. Of greatest interest to me are the four pieces called *Quatre etudes de rythme (1949-50).* Uncharacteristic of Messiaen, these pieces contain none of the declamatory parallel-major sounds that he is best recognized by. The second etude, the famous *Mode de valeurs et d'intensities* sounds positively serial; big bass notes on the piano stand in isolation, while spaced-out, wide leaping high notes occur above. It's no wonder that Boulez and the young composers in his composition class were influenced by this.

The Preludes (1929), on the other hand, go from Debussian delicacy to more chracteristic-sounding Messiaen. Still, it is transcendent and delicate.

Canteyodjaya, Canteyodjaya, what makes your big head so hard?* Canteyodjaya (1949-50)* is also on the spikier side, with disjointed rhythms and spasms of melody reminiscent of the bird-calls Messiaen is fond of using as models.

This is secular Messiaen at his best, in exploratory mode. His whole body of music and aesthetic is so prophetic of things to come, these pieces demonstrating his interest in the structure-generating principles of Schoenberg's serialism; and his interest in "world" musics, as demonstrated by the song-cycle *Harawi (1945), *the *Turangalila Symphony (1948),* and the choral work *Cinque Rechants (1948).*


----------



## Guest

OK, I came across this recording on another site, and when I discovered it was selling for $75 new and $500 used, I thought _forget it!_ I then found an MP3 for free and shamelessly downloaded it! This is quite a delightful disc, full of works that I've never heard before. Some seem highly virtuosic, but whoever plays them (there are several cellists listed, and without access to the booklet, I don't know who plays what!) They are written for various combinations of solo and duo cellos, some accompanied by harpsichord or organ, and several combinations thereof! Very detailed and realistic sound. The downside is that I have a 74-minute single track, so I will definitely acquire the disc when I can find it for a more reasonable price!


----------



## Heliogabo

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - Carlos Kleiber/Vienna Philharmonic*


 A beautiful version, not to be missed for Brahms music's lovers


----------



## Tristan

*Liszt *- Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major










My Liszt collection is severely lacking, but I'm glad I have the piano concerti (and this is an excellent recording). I don't hear much about his second concerto, but I sure like it.


----------



## pianississimo

Tomorrow's playlist.

Edinburgh International Festival 2012 (radio recording) - Stravinsky Duo Concertante. Lugansky, Kavakos.
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons, Op. 8/4, RV 297, "Winter" Yehudi Menuhin
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 In C Minor, Op. 111 John Lill
Various Chopin- Nocturnes, Daniel Barenboim	
Schubert: Harfenspieler II, D. 479 - An die Türen will ich schleichen	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Harfenspieler III, D. 480 - Wer nie sein Brot mit Tränen aß	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Harfenspieler I, D. 478 - Wer sich der Einsamkeit ergibt	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Prometheus, D674	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Meeres Stille, D. 216 (Op.3/2)	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: An Schwager Kronos, D. 369	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Jägers Abendlied, D. 368	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 (Op.19/3)	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D.768 (Op.96/3)	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied, D. 224	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied D 767	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert: Am Flusse D 766	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau	Franz Schubert
Bach: Suite No. 6 In D BWV 1012,Mstislav Rostropovich (BBC disk, recorded in Edinburgh)
Bach: Suite No. 3 In C BWV 1009,Mstislav Rostropovich (BBC disk, recorded in Edinburgh)


----------



## SimonNZ

Niccolo Piccinni's Roland - David Golub, cond


----------



## Heliogabo

Kontrapunctus said:


> I know her performances are highly praised, but she had quite small hands, and Albeniz writes for large hands--does she have to compromise at all, e.g. splitting some chords that she can't reach, or does she somehow make it work?


I don't know how she did it, but really, there's no other performer that can satisfy like her the spirituality present in works like Iberia...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Robert Schumann*

_Davidsbundler Dances, Op 6
18 Character Pieces

Waldszenen, Op 82
Forest Scenes
9 Piano Pieces

Fantasiestucke, Op 111
3 Piano Pieces_

Andreas Haefliger piano


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Ingrid Perruche, soprano
Sinfonia Varsovia
Alain Altinoglu, conductor

Naïve


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Goldberg Variations, played by Gould
Finally, I have heard these in their entirety. How wonderful.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 84*

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 10
Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (BMG/Melodiya)










If top-shelf sonics are paramount to you, don't get this CD. These are live recordings, made in the Soviet Union during the 1970s. The sound is far from ideal. But these performances are riveting: absolutely hair-raising and pedal-to-the-metal intense. They're also unmissable if you want to hear the conductor and orchestra who premiered most of Shostakovich's symphonies -- including these two works. If you _must_ hear the Tenth in digital format, consider Vladimir Ashkenazy's recording with the Royal PO. It's paired with the Chamber Symphony, Rudolf Barshai's orchestration of DSCH's Eighth String Quartet. Both performances are thrilling and the sonics are excellent -- even if they can't quite match the idiomatic intensity of Mravinsky and the Leningraders.


----------



## dgee

Youtubing Boulez - "Livre" (the string orchestra one) and "explosant-fixe" - I love Boulez's larger ensemble music and these are both ravishingly lush and lyrical


----------



## SimonNZ

Turning off the Piccinni opera which, sorry to say, was boring me. Putting on this:










Hummel's Missa Solemnis - Uwe Grodd, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky and Weinberg Violin Concertos performed by Grubert, Yablonsky and the Russian P.O....... another superb Naxos disc!


----------



## Haydn man

This is a wonderful recording typical of Chandos.
Pike seems at one with the music her playing has vitality and control.


----------



## JACE

MozartsGhost said:


> *Robert Schumann*
> 
> _Davidsbundler Dances, Op 6
> 18 Character Pieces
> 
> Waldszenen, Op 82
> Forest Scenes
> 9 Piano Pieces
> 
> Fantasiestucke, Op 111
> 3 Piano Pieces_
> 
> Andreas Haefliger piano


MZG -- That looks really interesting.

A few years ago, I saw Haefliger perform Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto with the Atlanta SO. He was REALLY impressive.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Introduction from "L'oiseau de feu", Stravinsky
1979
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## csacks

Nicola Benedetti is playing Bruch´s Scottish Fantasy opus 46. Then, some Scottish music. Good memories from my time living in Edinburgh. Very nice CD. Thanks to Spotify


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

The Princesses' Round Dance from the Firebird, Stravinsky
1979, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra with Sir Colin Davis
Here is the recording on YouTube. It's great, but 0:40 is just so tender, amazing, beautiful, and heartbreaking all at once:




Edit: *sobs quietly knowing that I will never be able to write such a beautiful and heartbreaking melody, and therefore be a failure in life*


----------



## Autocrat

More Ligeti:









Etudes for Piano, Thomas Hell.

When these are playing on my phone (via Spotify), the notification of the track change says "Ligeti Etudes - Hell". Which may be true of some of them for the pianist.


----------



## SimonNZ

Glazunov's String Quartet No.7 - Shostakovich Quartet


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

PLEASE tell me that someone else likes Mozart's Divertimento in F, K.138!
(Current listening)
Oh my goodness... I have 138 posts, and my 138th post is about a piece with a cataloging number of 138... This could mean only one thing...
IT'S DESTINY.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne in D Minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op.28
Strauss-Tausig: One Lives But Once/The Moth
Schulz-Evler: Concert Arabesques on "The Blue Danube"
Wagner-Liszt: "Tannhauser" Overture
Moszkowski: La Jongleuse
Rubinstein: Etude in C, Op.23 No.2 "Staccato" Jorge Bolet

This must surely be one of the most enjoyable recitals ever released on record. Given at Carnegie Hall on the 25th February, 1974, Bolet is on inspired form, and it really does make for a very pleasurable evening's listening. Very well remastered, it now comes as part of a box of his complete RCA/Columbia recordings, which can be picked up for as little as £14! The present pair of discs are worth that alone, and there's another eight to go with them! It is customary to damn Bolet's account of the Chopin Preludes with faint praise, or to just say that they are the weakest part of the programme. Well, I find them as good as any, naturally Bolet has his own way with them, but I always enjoyed his Chopin playing. I recall hearing him at the Royal Festival Hall in 1985 give a really stunning performance of the Chopin 3rd Piano Sonata, one of the best I've ever heard. These performances of the Preludes are certainly in that league. The Tausig transcriptions of two Strauss waltzes are very rarely played, and Bolet is really in his element here, likewise with the Schulz-Evler "Blue Danube", Bolet is the only person I've ever heard who does not suffer by comparison to the legendary recording by Josef Lhevinne, and that really is saying something. The Liszt transcription of the "Tannhauser" Overture understandably brings the house down, and the two encores are a further delight. This is unquestionably the finest version I've ever heard of the "Staccato" Etude. It's a shame that with this CD release RCA have not seen fit to restore the two encores that were missed off the original LP issue (Chopin-Nocturne in F-sharp/De Schloezer- Etude) for reasons of space, for despite Jeremy Siepmann's claim in his notes in the booklet that it is "captured in its entirety on CDs 6/7", 't'aint so! I suppose they've lost the tapes! Oh well, 'tis but a minor quibble, and this nonetheless, is one of the finest live recitals on disc. Not to be missed.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*

_Piano Concertos Nos 22 & 26
"Coronation" "Kronungskonzert"_

English Chamber Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis conducting
Alicia de Larrocha piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Schumann's String Quartet No.3 - Quartetto Italiano

and in searching for that image I discovered this 7-cd set of the early QI Deccas, which ihadn't known existed:










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DZYX1OU/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 4 

Kempff's earlier recording with van Kempan


----------



## SimonNZ

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 62252
> 
> 
> This must surely be one of the most enjoyable recitals ever released on record. Given at Carnegie Hall on the 25th February, 1974, Bolet is on inspired form, and it really does make for a very pleasurable evening's listening.


That recital makes up most of this 2cd set in the Great Pianists series:










I've pulled it out for another listen later tonight. Thanks for the reminder/recommendation


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, The Kingdom. Hartmann, Symphony No. 1*

I finally plowed through all of The Kingdom. Though I like the subject matter and the orchestration is very well done, there is so much sameness to it. I think this one is going to end up collecting a lot of dust.

The Hartmann I'm beginning to warm up to.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, I came across this recording on another site, and when I discovered it was selling for $75 new and $500 used, I thought _forget it!_ I then found an MP3 for free and shamelessly downloaded it! This is quite a delightful disc, full of works that I've never heard before. Some seem highly virtuosic, but whoever plays them (there are several cellists listed, and without access to the booklet, I don't know who plays what!) They are written for various combinations of solo and duo cellos, some accompanied by harpsichord or organ, and several combinations thereof! Very detailed and realistic sound. The downside is that I have a 74-minute single track, so I will definitely acquire the disc when I can find it for a more reasonable price!


I found this on e-classical.com in a 24 bit/192kHz FLAC for $19.98, so I bought it. Sounds great--considerably more open and dynamic than the MP3s, plus I have access to individual tracks!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy: 12 Études - Mitsuko Uchida* L. 136, 1915

These are amazing.

"The pieces are extremely difficult to play, and Debussy described them as "a warning to pianists not to take up the musical profession unless they have remarkable hands". They are broadly considered his late masterpieces."
- From Wikipedia


----------



## SimonNZ

Terry Riley's Requiem For Adam - Kronos Quartet


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Agreed. I would love to have heard those!
> 
> At least we have Berman's First & Third Scriabin sonatas. I think that's all he recorded of Scriabin. Not sure though.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just did some poking around. I'd forgotten that Berman recorded a few of Scriabin's etudes too. _Doh!_


He played Sonata No.3 the first time I heard him. Although he's in a different universe than Berman, I just ordered Anatol Ugorski's complete Scriabin Sonatas. Some of the playing times suggest rather slow tempos, but I bet he sheds some interesting light on them, much like he did in Beethoven's Op.111.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Cherubini
String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major*
(i) Quartetto David [BIS, 1998]
(ii) Melos Quartett Stuttgart [DG, rec. 1978]
*
String Quartet No. 6 in A minor*
Melos Quartett Stuttgart [DG, rec. 1978]

I've now tried three versions of Cherubini's first and last string quartets - the analogue Melos Quartett versions are the ones that shade it for me. Interestingly, they also recorded my favourite versions of the Debussy and Ravel quartets at about the same time. Cherubini's string quartets deserve to be better known, I think.

















*
Tippett
String Quartets Nos. 3 and 5*
Tippett Quartet [Naxos, 2009]

Intriguing music - I have heard volume I (Quartets 1,2 & 4) a few times, but this is my first audition of these quartets. Fine performances and recording.



> ...the group's dedication to the music is obvious in its clean and meticulous playing and full, robust sound, so even if Tippett's string quartets are imperfect and problematic, these performances are at least attractive and enjoyable


.


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 62252
> 
> 
> Bach-Busoni: Chaconne in D Minor
> Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op.28
> Strauss-Tausig: One Lives But Once/The Moth
> Schulz-Evler: Concert Arabesques on "The Blue Danube"
> Wagner-Liszt: "Tannhauser" Overture
> Moszkowski: La Jongleuse
> Rubinstein: Etude in C, Op.23 No.2 "Staccato" Jorge Bolet
> 
> This must surely be one of the most enjoyable recitals ever released on record. Given at Carnegie Hall on the 25th February, 1974, Bolet is on inspired form, and it really does make for a very pleasurable evening's listening. Very well remastered, it now comes as part of a box of his complete RCA/Columbia recordings, which can be picked up for as little as £14! ... [snip]
> ... one of the finest live recitals on disc. Not to be missed.


Thanks for that great write up!

That set was already on my radar. Now I really, really, really want it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Sonata #14 in C# Minor, "Moonlight".
I adore the serenity of the first movement, the grace of the second and the anguished violence of the third. Jolly nice piece.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Back to this one. This would be my first recommendation to any newcomer to Boulez.


----------



## JACE

On the way home from work, I listened to...

*100 Favorites: # 70*

Rimsky-Korsakov: _Scheherazade_; Stravinsky: _Song of the Nightingale_
Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA Living Stereo)










As I've mentioned before, I'm a bit of _Scheherazade_ nut. I've collected more than a dozen versions, and several of them are eminently recommendable -- particularly Stokowski/LSO and Scherchen/VSOO. But if I were forced to pick just one recording, I'd reach for Reiner and the Chicagoans. The CSO performs with awesome power, and their seemingly limitless virtuosity makes for a HUGE, imposing interpretation. If Reiner's account was a film, it would definitely be IMAX; everything about it seems larger than life. But I shouldn't give the impression that this reading is brawny but brainless. Reiner elicits the delicate, feminine qualities in the music -- and the voluptuous, sexy ones as well.

The coupling, Stravinsky's _Song of the Nightingale_, is an apt pairing. Reiner does an excellent job of capturing Stravinsky's colors, which seem astringent compared to Rimsky-Korsakov's more saturated palette.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This is a favorite disc of mine as well... and I fully agree that the pairing of Stravinsky's Song of the Nightingale works perfectly... Indeed, as a result of this recording, The Song of the Nightingale has become one of my favorite works by Stravinsky.


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Flute Concerto No.6 in D Major

Russian Chamber Orchestra -- Claudi Arimany, flute


----------



## Manxfeeder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Back to this one. This would be my first recommendation to any newcomer to Boulez.


Agreed. It wasn't necessarily my introduction to his work, but it was the first series of pieces of his that I liked.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Lutoslawski, _Variations on a Theme by Paganini_.
Rachmaninov, _Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini_
Paganini, _24 Caprices for solo violin_

Guess what's stuck in my head now?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Arnold*: Sonatas, Trio, etc., w. Nash Ens. (rec.1984).


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> Nicola Benedetti is playing Bruch´s Scottish Fantasy opus 46. Then, some Scottish music. Good memories from my time living in Edinburgh. Very nice CD. Thanks to Spotify
> View attachment 62253


Is that the Benedetti tartan?


----------



## opus55

*Verdi*
Aida, Act II










*Britten*
The Turn of the Screw


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

An interesting collection. The first work... the _Suite de Lorca_... is a brief collection of choral setting of the poems of Federico Garcia-Lorca. This work, brief as it is, has become one of the most popular Finnish choral works of all time.

The much larger _Cancion de nuestro tiempo_ is also based upon the poems of Lorca... but commissioned by the Tokyo Philharmonic Chorus with the intention of confronting issues of today (1993)

Other works include a setting of the _Magnificat_, the _Canticum Mariae viginis_, a suite entitled "_In the Shade of the Willow_" which was based upon excerpts of his opera, _Aleksis Kivi_, and _Die erste Elegie_ which sets the first of Rilke's _Duino Elegies_.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.1 in C Major, KV 279

Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## tortkis

Riley's Requiem for Adam, and now Michael Nyman's String Quartet No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

Sciarrino's Da Gelo A Gelo (From One Frost To Another) - Tito Ceccherini, cond

live recording from 2006


----------



## tdc

*Debussy*: String Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

My music listening has been rather scattered these past two days. I put an album on, got through a few tracks, went out, came back to either resume where I left off or restart at the beginning: better to say that I didn't actually listen to anything. Late as it is, tonight I am in the mood for starting on:









R Strauss Also sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Oboe Concerto
vK/BPO

This set has much more than just the tone poems, so I am excited to be working my way through it. The Oboe Concerto is a later work, if I am not mistaken, written after most of his operas. Already with the start of Zarathustra, I had the feeling that I am ready for a new relationship with Strauss. I am hearing the Wagnerian influence, but also the fin de siècle. He isn't as conservative as I had presumed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert : Brendel *

Piano Sonata No.17 In D, D.850 - 
Piano Sonata No.14 In A Minor, D.784 -


----------



## opus55

*Prokofiev*
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat, Op.10
Piano Concerto No. 4 in B flat, Op.53










*Dvorak*
Symphony No. 9 in E minor


----------



## papsrus

Great Artists of the Met, Rise Stevens (Met)


----------



## Autocrat

Stephen Kovacevich, Beethoven Piano Sonatas 26 and 29, and some bagatelles.









The budgie, who loves Beethoven piano music, sang through the entire disc.


----------



## Josh

The slower pace of this interpretation gives it a very menacing air, like Jason Voorhees stalking his prey at a walking gait (no matter how fast his victims run, he always catches up!).


----------



## brotagonist

Pugg said:


>


Love those colours.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gorgeous choruses, spirited conducting, and a silvery-throated Mady Masple make for a delightful evening while ironing.


----------



## senza sordino

More string quartet homework from Spotify
Haydn String Quartets #58 & 59 Op 74 #2&3







Dvorak String Quartet #13 







Kodaly String Quartet #1








and a break from the string quartets, spinning my own CD of
RVW Symphony #5


----------



## McNick

I've discovered a composer I consider on par with Mendelssohn and Brahms - and alive at around the same time. Joachim Raff is continuing to astound me... and some Fibich cause who doesn't love Fibich?





 - raff Piano trio no. 4





 - raff Symphony no. 1(of 11)





 - fibich piano quintet


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, 9th Symphony "Choral".
"FREUDE SCHONER GOTTERFUNKEN TOCHTER AUS ELYYYYYYSIUM!"
I have this turned up so loud that people at the other end of the house would be complaining if I didn't have headphones.


----------



## karenpat

(listening on Spotify).


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC21:
Bizet: Carmen for Orchestra
Morton Gould and His Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

albertfallickwang said:


> Btw, she is Scottish-Italian in her heritage.


Arnt we all 

Might just put this on while I'm assembling my daughters new Bed.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Messiaen's Des Canyons Aux Etoiles - Marius Constant, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Mahler today...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sibelius's bleak 4th symphony is possibly my favourite of all his symphonies, and this 1960s Karajan version, surely one of the greatest performances of it.


----------



## Blancrocher

For the birthday anniversaries today:

Mozart's Clarinet & Oboe Concertos (Antony Pay, Michel Piguet); Arriaga's 3rd String Quartet (Camerata Boccherini)


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu's From Me Flows What You Call Time - Andrew Davis, cond.

I don't know who holds the copyright on this, but this is a mighty live recording (coughs and all) that deserves to have a wider release on a major label


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SimonNZ

Per Nørgård's Constellations - Juha Kangas, cond.

and in searching for that image I see there's also a Turnabout recording of Norgard's Constellations I was unaware of:


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Piano works.
*Vladimir Ashkenazy *plays Études


----------



## ShropshireMoose

SimonNZ said:


> Takemitsu's From Me Flows What You Call Time - Andrew Davis, cond.
> 
> I don't know who holds the copyright on this, but this is a mighty live recording (coughs and all) that deserves to have a wider release on a major label


I too have that disc, and it is marvellous. Otaka's Walton is pretty good too. Actually, Otaka is a damned fine conductor and gave one of the finest performances of the Elgar 2nd Symphony that I've ever heard anywhere.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel: Harp Concerto, Op.4 No.6
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in three tempi
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto Marisa Robles/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/Iona Brown
Mozart: Theme, Variations and Rondo Pastorale
Handel: Variations for Harp
Beethoven: Six Variations on a Swiss Song Marisa Robles

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 and 8/Leonore Overture No.3 NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Franck: Piano Quintet in F Minor Jorge Bolet/Juilliard Quartet
Wolf: Italien Serenade Juilliard Quartet

A cornucopia of delights to start the day. The disc of harp music played by Marisa Robles and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields is an unalloyed delight from start to finish. How nice that the orchestra are directed by Iona Brown, who I remember playing a ravishing performance of "The Lark Ascending" in Birmingham Town Hall 30 years ago! She died far too young. Then more fiery Beethoven from Toscanini, and finally a superb performance of the wonderful Piano Quintet of Franck. Bolet and the Juilliards play with all the passion and care that one could wish for, and the Wolf Serenade makes a splendid bonus. Lovely.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Concerto in D Major, BWV 1050 (Brandenburg No.5)

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Jeff W

*All period instruments last night\this morning*

Good morning TC from not very snowy Albany (seems the snow is going to come later than expected...)! Listened to all of the following while at work last night:









Continuing to work backwards through Joseph Haydn's String Quartets with the Opus 17 set with the Festetics Quartet as the players.









Next, my favorite Mozart disc, the Clarinet and Oboe Concertos. Didn't even realize it was Wolfgang's birthday when I listened to this. Antony Pay played the solo basset clarinet and Michel Piguet played the solo oboe. Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music,









Turning over to Beethoven and the Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4 next. Steven Lubin played the solo pianoforte while Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music. Wonderful recordings of the piano concertos, IMO. Only wish the Op. 61a (the piano version of the violin concerto) had gotten recorded too...









Lastly, Franz Schubert's Symphony No. 9 with Roy Goodman leading the Hanover Band.


----------



## The nose

Erwin Schulhoff Flammen







Too bad there isn't a video recording of this opera.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Helene Grimaud and Sol Gambetta playing Shostakovich´s Sonata for Piano and Cello Opus 40.
Listen to them is marvelous, watching the trailer, with this 2 young and beautiful musicians playing and enjoying their work is sublime. The disc is called DUO, and includes also Brahms, Schumann and Bloch´s compositions. Very recommendable, indeed


----------



## jim prideaux

on another thread concerning literature and music I was reminded that although I had a copy of the autobiography of Amos Oz I had in fact not read it-so I started it last night and it has proven to be such a distraction (THANKS 'SCIENCE') that I have had to come to work in order to get something done that I would normally have completed at home!

so at the moment I am listening to my I-pod while working-Schumann 3rd symphony performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.......


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - String Quartet No. 4 in E minor (Cherubini Quartet).









Robert Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor (Jacqueline Du Pré; Daniel Barenboim; New Philharmonia Orchestra).


----------



## Bruce

Todays program features:

Rimsky-Korsakov - Piano Concerto in C# minor, Op. 30 - Rozhdestvensky, the Moscow RSO and Zhukov.









Nice performance, but the sound is a little on the brittle side.

Delius - Sea Drift, Hickox conducting the BBC Orchestra









Sibelius - Pojhola's Daughter - Barbirolli and the Hallé Orchestra









And thanks to someone's recommendation on TC,

Debussy - La Mer - Martinon and the Orchestre de l'ORTF.









Now I can understand the remark that La Mer did not quite suit until this recording was heard. It is certainly a superlative recording.

Marcel Poot - Pygmalion Suite - Devreese conducts the Moscow SO.

It seems not much music by Poot is available, which is a shame, since he's an excellent composer. His music is firmly in the Romantic tradition, much like that of Raff, Brahms, Dvorak, etc.

And Rachmaninov - Isle of the Dead, with Janssons conducting the St. Petersburg PO.


----------



## Bruce

Jerome said:


> View attachment 62238
> 
> Samuel Barber
> Violin Concerto
> Played by a very young Hilary Hahn with Hugh Wolff and the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra.


Great recording! This was my first purchase of a recording by Hahn, and I now believe she can do no wrong.

By the way, how's the gall bladder surgery healing?


----------



## Bruce

Queen of the Nerds said:


> The Princesses' Round Dance from the Firebird, Stravinsky
> 1979, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra with Sir Colin Davis
> Here is the recording on YouTube. It's great, but 0:40 is just so tender, amazing, beautiful, and heartbreaking all at once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: **sobs quietly knowing that I will never be able to write such a beautiful and heartbreaking melody, and therefore be a failure in life**


Join the crowd!


----------



## Guest

Trying to regain some street cred...









This is as far back as I go. Farther in fact.

Lovely voice, btw.


----------



## Bruce

McNick said:


> I've discovered a composer I consider on par with Mendelssohn and Brahms - and alive at around the same time. Joachim Raff is continuing to astound me... and some Fibich cause who doesn't love Fibich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - raff Piano trio no. 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - raff Symphony no. 1(of 11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - fibich piano quintet


I couldn't agree more. Well, maybe a little bit more. I love Raff's music, and am now listening to Fibich's quintet, which is quite digestible.


----------



## starthrower

BBC Magazine CD Rostropovich
Bach Cello Suites 2, 3, 6


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 18

*Myaskovsky*: Symphonies 15 & 27, w. RFASO/Svetlanov (Alto, rec.1991 - '93)

*Nielsen*: Symphonies 1 - 3, w. SFS/Blomstedt (Decca, rec.1988/9).

*Nono*: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura, w. Arditti & Richard (Montaigne, rec.1988).

*Nono*: Variazioni canoniche, A carlo scarpa, etc., w. SWRSO/Gielen (Naive, rec.1989).


----------



## Orfeo

*Hector Berlioz*
Opera in five acts "Les Troyens."
-Gary Lakes, Deborah Voigt, Francoise Pollet, Gino Quilico, Perraguin, et al.
-The Montreal Symphony Orchestra et Chorus/Charles Dutoit.

*Ernest Chausson*
Poeme for violin et orchestra.
-The Ulster Orchestra/Yan Pascal Tortelier (also a violin soloist).

*Gabriel Faure*
Suite "Pelleas et Melisande", op. 80.
-The Ulster Orchestra/Yan Pascal Tortelier.

*Janis Ivanovs *
Symphony no. XVI.
-The Latvian SSR Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.


----------



## Andolink

*James Dillon*: chamber and piano works
Irvine Arditti, violin
Noriko Kawai, piano
Arditti Quartet
Hiroaki Takenouchi, piano


----------



## LancsMan

*Martha Argerich and Daniel Barenboim: Piano Duos by Mozart / Schubert / Stravinsky* on DG







My latest disc - a live recording from a concert in Berlin April 2014. 
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D major Untroubled Mozart. Well played but probably not surpassing my other recording of the work (on CBS played by Perahia and Lupu).

Schubert: Variations on an Original Theme in A flat major  This work is new to me. Some magical moments in it, but on first hearing not quite front rank Schubert.
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps - version for piano duet I've not heard this arrangement of The Rite before. According to the sleeve note Stravinsky and Debussy played through this arrangement before the first public performance of the ballet. A spirited performance of this arrangement.. I must admit that I kept hearing the missing orchestral colours in my head as the performance progressed. But I think it does work on piano.


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> and in searching for that image I see there's also a Turnabout recording of Norgard's Constellations I was unaware of:


I have this LP. Nørgård's _Constellations_ is excellent. The Holmboe symphony is great too. :cheers:


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> And Rachmaninov - Isle of the Dead, with Jansons conducting the St. Petersburg PO.


Prompted by Bruce's post, I'm now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 62*

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead
Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg Symphony Orchestra (EMI)










It's hard for me to choose between these Rachmaninov recordings by Jansons and Ashkenazy's with the Concertgebouw. Honestly, I wouldn't want to be without either set. For these two particular works, I decided to go with Jansons just because I've been listening to this disc more frequently.

I'm still amazed that Rachmaninov's First was an epic failure when it premiered. The trauma of the experience led to a two-year (!) period of writer's block for Rachmaninov. The sad irony is that the symphony is a fascinating, terrific work. Also incredible is the fact that the symphony was presumed lost after Rachmaninov's departure from the Soviet Union in 1917 -- until the instrumental parts were discovered in the 1940s. The parts were then used to reconstruct the score, and the "second premiere" took place in Moscow in 1945 to great success. Of course, by then Rachmaninov was dead.

As for _The Isle of the Dead_, it certainly ranks as one of my favorite tone poems. I've never heard anything else quite like it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wuorinen: String Sextet, String Quartet 2, etc. (Group for Contemporary Music)


----------



## Vasks

_LP

Lesser known Copland...Music for Movies, Letter from Home, John Henry, etc...and for good reason..LOL!!_


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Prompted by Bruce's post, I'm now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 62*
> 
> Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead
> Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg Symphony Orchestra (EMI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to choose between these Rachmaninov recordings by Jansons and Ashkenazy's with the Concertgebouw. Honestly, I wouldn't want to be without either set. For these two particular works, I decided to go with Jansons just because I've been listening to this disc more frequently.
> 
> I'm still amazed that Rachmaninov's First was an epic failure when it premiered. The trauma of the experience led to a two-year (!) period of writer's block for Rachmaninov. The sad irony is that the symphony is a fascinating, terrific work. Also incredible is the fact that the symphony was presumed lost after Rachmaninov's departure from the Soviet Union in 1917 -- until the instrumental parts were discovered in the 1940s. The parts were then used to reconstruct the score, and the "second premiere" took place in Moscow in 1945 to great success. Of course, by then Rachmaninov was dead.
> 
> As for _The Isle of the Dead_, it certainly ranks as one of my favorite tone poems. I've never heard anything else quite like it.


This is the nicest collection of these works IMO. I have preference for another Symphony 2, but everything else serve as starters for me.:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> Prompted by Bruce's post, I'm now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 62*
> 
> Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead
> Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg Symphony Orchestra (EMI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to choose between these Rachmaninov recordings by Jansons and Ashkenazy's with the Concertgebouw. Honestly, I wouldn't want to be without either set. For these two particular works, I decided to go with Jansons just because I've been listening to this disc more frequently.
> 
> I'm still amazed that Rachmaninov's First was an epic failure when it premiered. The trauma of the experience led to a two-year (!) period of writer's block for Rachmaninov. The sad irony is that the symphony is a fascinating, terrific work. Also incredible is the fact that the symphony was presumed lost after Rachmaninov's departure from the Soviet Union in 1917 -- until the instrumental parts were discovered in the 1940s. The parts were then used to reconstruct the score, and the "second premiere" took place in Moscow in 1945 to great success. Of course, by then Rachmaninov was dead.
> 
> As for _The Isle of the Dead_, it certainly ranks as one of my favorite tone poems. I've never heard anything else quite like it.


Even Myaskovsky was taken aback by the work's idiom of the time when Pavel Lamm played the piano reduction of it (I think around 1943/1944). It is a fascinating, amazing work (and how often do I think of "The Miserly Knight" and some of his songs when hearing this masterpiece).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Sibelius's bleak 4th symphony is possibly my favourite of all his symphonies, and this 1960s Karajan version, surely one of the greatest performances of it.


I know what you mean. . . . . _completely._

When I first heard of the piece, a friend of mine told me that the work was depressing, and that Sibelius wrote it when he had throat cancer; and that he didn't like it.

Well, I heard it-- and immediately _LOVED_ it.

It wasn't 'depressing' to me in the least; but rather gorgeous, cold, exotic, and austere sounding. I immediately thought of forested fjords, deer, and the aurora borealis and infinite starry skies of the northern realms.

The music was pure synaesthesia to me-- immediately and intuitively-- and still is.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Shirley Verrett's great in this; and her live performance from the early seventies with the Vienna State Opera with Ansermet is even greater--- certainly on a dramatic plane.



















Entire disc.

Not only is her voice gorgeous and her technique formidable-- but she really sells me on feeling and believing in what she's singing.


----------



## csacks

First time listening to Benjamin Britten´s Simple Symphony, Opus 4. Britten himself is conducting the English Chamber Orchestra. It is very innovative piece. At the moment, I like it very much.


----------



## brotagonist

I have cursorily allowed this to pass by my ears over the past couple of days, but now it is time to start to pay more attention (on the right, you see the original cover, in case you don't recognize its current one):















Stravinsky Die Nachtigall, Der Fuchs
Conlon/Nationaloper Paris

This is starting to make an impression on me. I don't need to say what kind of impression: it is Stravinsky, one of my _olde comrades at 'eares_. I am unfamiliar with these works and am enjoying the strains of familiarity in exploring unknown works.


----------



## Albert7

Finished up disc 5:


----------



## papsrus

Ponchielli -- La Gioconda
Callas w/ La Scala Orchestra; Votto (Seraphim)









This is from dad's one-extensive vinyl collected, part of which I scooped up from storage a while ago. Just getting around to this. I'm kind of listening to it this afternoon in a haphazard way (i.e.: not starting at the start but putting on sides more or less randomly; the three-disc set is also one of those designed for stacking, where the flip side of Side 1 is Side 6, etc.)

Much of his vinyl is in good to excellent condition. A few moderately rough spots on this set however, which I'll have to clean up. He must have had this one out at a party back in the day and someone speckled it with fondue sauce -- or something like that :lol: -- hastily cleaned off, no doubt, but something is still splotched on the surface of on one of the sides.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

papsrus said:


> Ponchielli -- La Gioconda
> Callas w/ La Scala Orchestra; Votto (Seraphim)
> 
> View attachment 62347
> 
> 
> This is from dad's one-extensive vinyl collected, part of which I scooped up from storage a while ago. Just getting around to this. I'm kind of listening to it this afternoon in a haphazard way (i.e.: not starting at the start but putting on sides more or less randomly; the three-disc set is also one of those designed for stacking, where the flip side of Side 1 is Side 6, etc.)
> 
> Much of his vinyl is in good to excellent condition. A few moderately rough spots on this set however, which I'll have to clean up. He must have had this one out at a party back in the day and someone speckled it with fondue sauce -- or something like that :lol: -- hastily cleaned off, no doubt, but something is still splotched on the surface of on one of the sides.


Pretty tremendous dramatic inflections, coloring, and shading to Divina's singing, huh? I love that early-fifties _Gioconda_-- and the stereophonic re-make from the late-fifties has even_ more _interpretative subtleties to it!_ ;D_


----------



## aajj

Schoenberg's 4th String Quartet.









I greatly prefer the 1st but i occasionally return to and enjoy Shostakovich's 2nd Cello Concerto.


----------



## papsrus

Marschallin Blair said:


> Pretty tremendous dramatic inflections, coloring, and shading to Divina's singing, huh? I love that early-fifties _Gioconda_-- and the stereophonic re-make from the late-fifties has even_ more _interpretative subtleties to it!_ ;D_


Oh yes. Callas, suddenly essential, thanks to the enthusiasms of yourself and others here.

Generally, I find myself searching out vocal music more and more lately, from opera to aria compilations; lieder to any variety of song styles. I've lately been foraging around the French Melodies thread for more, more, more.

And so ... again from the vinyl stack:

Fritz Wunderlick -- Lyric Tenor: Opera Arias (Seraphim)








Now this one is in pristine condition.


----------



## Vaneyes

Essential listening for *Vivaldi* lovers, this Venetian concert program originally performed on March 21, 1740.

AAM/Manze were recorded 256 years later, at St. Jude-on-the-Hill, London. The recording engineer is Brad Michel.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

papsrus said:


> Oh yes. Callas, suddenly essential, thanks to the enthusiasms of yourself and others here.
> 
> Generally, I find myself searching out vocal music more and more lately, from opera to aria compilations; lieder to any variety of song styles. I've lately been foraging around the French Melodies thread for more, more, more.
> 
> And so ... again from the vinyl stack:
> 
> Fritz Wunderlick -- Lyric Tenor: Opera Arias (Seraphim)
> View attachment 62354
> 
> 
> Now this one is in pristine condition.


The glorious voice of Fritz Wunderlich, one of the most joyously beautiful sounds I have ever come across.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* WAM* (1756) and *Lalo* (1823) birthdays. For *Verdi* death day (1901).


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur & My Father Knew Charles Ives* BBC Symphony Orchestra with Tracy Silvermann (electric violin in The Dharma) conducted by John Adams on Nonesuch








The Dharma at Big Sur might be best considered as an electric violin concerto. There is an Indian flavour to the work as well as maybe some rock influence. I do like the piece although after a while I find the tone of the electric violin somewhat whiney.

My Father Knew Charles Ives is a tribute to Charles Ives with frequent quotes from Ives. I have a somewhat ambivalent attitude to the music of Charles Ives. I recognise it's originality and find it fascinating at times, but still find myself not being fully convinced by it. I probably need to hear more of Ives before fully making up my mind. As to this Adams tribute, I must say I find it quite entertaining.


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - Orchestral & Chamber Works; Song Cycles (Chailly, Haitink) (6 CD)*


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Morton Feldman's For Phillip Guston on Youtube on tinychat:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Great Pianists of the 20th Century*

*William Kapell* 1922-1953

*Albeniz*, _Evocation_
*Bach*, _Partita No 4 in D_
*Chopin*, _Sonata No 3 in B minor_
*Liszt*, _Sonetto 104 del Petrarca, Hungarian Rhapsody No 11, "Mephisto" Waltz No 1_

*Prokofiev*, _Piano Concerto No 3 in C, Op 26**_

*Rachmaninoff*, _Piano Concerto No 2 in C minor*, Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini_

Robin Hood Dell Orchestra
William Steinberg*

Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati**


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: The Gospel According to The Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic & Los Angeles Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG







My second listen to this recent addition to my CD collection. This is a substantial 'Passion Oratorio in Two Acts'. An interesting work, but as usual with John Adams larger 'theatrical' works I am left not fully persuaded.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tchikovsky, _The Nutcracker_
Wrong time of year, I know, but it is such beautiful music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MoonlightSonata said:


> Tchikovsky, _The Nutcracker_
> Wrong time of year, I know, but it is such beautiful music.


There's never a wrong time of year for the _Nutcracker._


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.29 in B-flat, Op.106 "Hammerklavier" Mieczyslaw Horszowski

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K.622 Gervase de Peyer
Mozart: Bassoon Concerto in B-flat Henri Helaerts London Symphony Orchestra/Anthony Collins

A couple of LPs very much in the senior citizen bracket! The Beethoven is a 1950 copy, nearly as solid as a 78! Nonetheless it plays beautifully, as does Horszowski, this is a very fine version of the "Hammerklavier" indeed, funny to think that he was 58 when it was made, with another 41 years of performing left!! The Mozart disc is just as enjoyable, and the bassoon concerto has an interesting cadenza by Ibert.


----------



## Kieran

On Wolfie's birthday, a bit of cake and #27, his final word in the piano concerto. The halting slow set, reluctant two finger playing, resigned to his fate as a seller of chirpy chocolates and tea coasters with his inaccurate mush portrayed, smiling under a pink wig. Tragic and spare. Dame Mitsi of the Andy Murrays at the wheel, inciting ejaculations of despair from the strings...


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 59*

Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 3, 5 & 9	
Yefim Bronfman (Sony)










This CD is a discovery that I only came across last year. Right from the start, Bronfman's way with these works KNOCKED ME OUT. I've heard other interpretations of these works, but no other pianist grabbed my attention like Bronfman has. He sounds completely at home with the wildly disparate elements in Prokofiev's sonatas -- from hammering, motor-like rhythms to limpid, delicate lyricism and everything in between. Most impressive of all, Bronfman melds these diverse pieces-parts in a way that seems inevitable and even natural.

I haven't heard Bronfman's other recordings of Prokofiev's piano sonatas, but I can only imagine that they're wonderful too. Fortunately, his cycle has been packaged up in a budget-price box set. I'm trying to take a break from acquiring new music for a while. But when I do start buying again, I'm sure Bronfman's complete Prokofiev sonatas will be one of the first things I get.


----------



## SimonNZ

Marianna Martines's Cantata "Berenice, ah che fai?" - Nuria Rial, soprano, Nicoleta Paraschivescu, cond.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> There's never a wrong time of year for the _Nutcracker._


I love those DG LPs with the shiny, tinfoil-like covers.

I only have a couple -- and that HvK Tchaik is one of them. :cheers:


----------



## omega

*Bartok*
_The Miraculous Mandarin - Suite_
_Hungarian Sketches_
_Romanian Folk Dances_
Sir Georg Solti | Chicago Symphony Orchestra








*Lutoslawski*
_Symphony n°2_
Esa-Pekka Salonen | Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fierce elegance. . . the fiercer the better._ Bravo _Lortie!


----------



## aajj

Kieran said:


> *On Wolfie's birthday*, a bit of cake and #27, his final word in the piano concerto. The halting slow set, reluctant two finger playing, resigned to his fate as a seller of chirpy chocolates and tea coasters with his inaccurate mush portrayed, smiling under a pink wig. Tragic and spare. Dame Mitsi of the Andy Murrays at the wheel, inciting ejaculations of despair from the strings...


Thanks for the reminder. Put me in the mood for the Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## Kieran

aajj said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Put me in the mood for the Clarinet Concerto.


Thanks for the prompt! My next listen. And another ravaged faced slow movement, almost like the sound of celestial beings weeping over his tragic doom. A gorgeous movement of expressively sad music...


----------



## Blancrocher

Celebrating another birthday with the Rosamonde Quartet performing Eric Tanguy's 2nd String Quartet. Exploring other pieces in this 3-cd set, called Portraits Xxi, as well.


----------



## SimonNZ

Spohr's The Last Judgement - Bruno Weil, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SimonNZ said:


> Spohr's The Last Judgement - Bruno Weil, cond.


I'm curious about this work - would it be comparable to, say, Mendelssohn's choral stuff?


----------



## Autocrat

Rossini, various overtures to various operas, Michael Halasz conducting the Zagreb Festival Orchestra.









In my yoof, I used to love these. Truth is they are pretty ordinary - "take your seats for a 3-hour farce". Bill Tell seems to be an exception, Rossini manages to derive some real drama out of that; for the rest, it isn't all that easy to tell them apart ("was that the Algerian one or the one about Cinderella? Does it matter?").


----------



## SimonNZ

elgars ghost said:


> I'm curious about this work - would it be comparable to, say, Mendelssohn's choral stuff?


I'm not as familiar with Mendelssohn's choral works as I should be. What little I've heard has sounded grander and more serious than this, which, despite its title is not at all gloomy or oppressive. Moments are sorrowful, but without being despairing. Quite a bit of it sounds like opera from an earlier age.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SimonNZ said:


> I'm not as familiar with Mendelssohn's choral works as I should be. What little I've heard has sounded grander and more serious than this, which, despite its title is not at all gloomy or oppressive. Moments are sorrowful, but without being despairing. Quite a bit of it sounds like opera from an earlier age.


Thanks for your replay.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Tippett
String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 and 4*
Tippett quartet [Naxos, 2008]

Completing my survey of Tippett's quartets by the eponymous ensemble. No 1 is akin to a lost Stravinsky score. All are worth hearing...










*
Cherubini
String quartet No 4 in E (1835)*
Melos Quartett [DG, rec 1978]

...and continuing my survey of Cherubini's string quartets with another fine work.


----------



## Vaneyes

Autocrat said:


> Rossini, various overtures to various operas, Michael Halasz conducting the Zagreb Festival Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 62369
> 
> 
> In my yoof, I used to love these. Truth is they are pretty ordinary - "take your seats for a 3-hour farce". Bill Tell seems to be an exception, Rossini manages to derive some real drama out of that; for the rest, it isn't all that easy to tell them apart ("was that the Algerian one or the one about Cinderella? Does it matter?").


I'd give up on that collaboration, before the works.

Here's one suggestion (rec. 1958 - '60). :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Gounoud's St.Cecilia Mass - Georges Pretre, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 59*
> 
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 3, 5 & 9
> Yefim Bronfman (Sony)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This CD is a discovery that I only came across last year. Right from the start, Bronfman's way with these works KNOCKED ME OUT. I've heard other interpretations of these works, but no other pianist grabbed my attention like Bronfman has. He sounds completely at home with the wildly disparate elements in Prokofiev's sonatas -- from hammering, motor-like rhythms to limpid, delicate lyricism and everything in between. Most impressive of all, Bronfman melds these diverse pieces-parts in a way that seems inevitable and even natural.
> 
> *I haven't heard Bronfman's other recordings of Prokofiev's piano sonatas, but I can only imagine that they're wonderful too. *Fortunately, his cycle has been packaged up in a budget-price box set. I'm trying to take a break from acquiring new music for a while. But when I do start buying again, I'm sure Bronfman's complete Prokofiev sonatas will be one of the first things I get.


That's my favorite (by far) from Bronfman's set. Still have it. Culled the others. But don't just take my word for it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> On Wolfie's birthday, a bit of cake and #27, his final word in the piano concerto. The halting slow set, reluctant two finger playing, resigned to his fate as a seller of chirpy chocolates and tea coasters with his inaccurate mush portrayed, smiling under a pink wig. Tragic and spare. Dame Mitsi of the Andy Murrays at the wheel, inciting ejaculations of despair from the strings...


I've missed your drawing-room tidbits. Don't save them only for WAM's special days.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pierne: March of the Little Lead Soldiers Brighton Regal Orchestra/Basil Cameron
Dvorak: Symphony No.8 in G, Op.88 National Symphony Orchestra/Basil Cameron
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 and 2 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Basil Cameron
Grainger: Jutish Medley Symphony Orchestra/Basil Cameron

Chausson: Concerto for Piano, Violin and String Quartet in D, Op.21 Jorge Bolet/Itzhak Perlman/Juilliard Quartet

An interesting album of recordings by Basil Cameron, probably best remembered (if at all) as a mainstay at the Henry Wood Proms until his retirement in 1964. The interpretation of the Dvorak 8th is very enjoyable, but the sound (despite the claims to the contrary made in the booklet) is not terribly good. I don't blame the original engineers for this, the Decca pressings from the war years and just after were atrocious, but this does mean it calls for toleration, to my ears at any rate. The "Peer Gynt" Suites are better, but still a bit boxy, which suggests to me that an element of it may be in the transfer, a shame, because there are very fine things musically on this CD, but I think the sound would put many people off. 
No such problems with the very fine rendition of the magnificent concerto by Chausson, one of the glories of the chamber repertoire that should be heard far more often than it is. I have several recordings of it and love them all.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, Nimm Von Uns*

Pay no attention to the scowling wenches on the cover; this is a great CD.


----------



## bejart

In celebration of his 259th birthday --- 
Mozart: Piano Concerto No.24 in C Minor, KV 491

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Purcell, _Funeral Music for Queen Mary_
Amazing music, I like the March especially. It's so solemn and dignified.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight my ears are being caressed by Russians.

First, a couple of piano concerti by Prokofiev, both performed by John Browning and Erich Leinsdorf with the Boston SO

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16 
Piano Concerto No. 5 in G, Op. 55









Rachmaninov - Suite No. 2 for 2 pianos, performed by Argerich and Friere









Later on it will be time for the American response.

Copland - Symphony No. 3 - Mata conducts the Dallas SO









and Rochberg's First Symphony - Gydon-Lee conducts the Saarbrucken crew


----------



## Alfacharger

A big symphony after a big blizzard here in New England.


----------



## tortkis

Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 2-5









The Hours









I was not impressed when I listened to Glass's string quartets before, but today I listened to the Kronos album again and found it quite nice. The Hours is very good, too. I feel Glass is at his best in soundtrack.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Flute Sonata in D Major, Op.50

Clive Conway, flute -- Christine Croshaw, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This cd has outstanding engineered sound to it. All of the eleven soloists in the _Ensemble Orchestral Contemporain_ can be heard with the utmost clarity.

I really like parts of _Derive 2,_ the parts with the cascades of tone coloring and arabesques most especially. The music doesn't emotionally move me any more than a beautiful and shifting kaleidoscope or a resplendent diamond would-- but its fun in its exotic and heterodox way.


----------



## Guest

This is just a stunning disc, from the music, the playing, and the sound. I've never heard of Schwarz-Schilling, so now I'm eager to hear more of his music as well as the original String Quartet version of the piece on this disc. It's very powerful--densely contrapuntal.


----------



## senza sordino

More string quartet homework
Prokofiev SQ 1 







Mendelssohn SQ 5







Schumann SQ 3







Langgard SQ 4 Summer Days, Rose Garden Play, String Quartet in Ab. I read about this in the January edition of Strad magazine. The Nightingale Quartet is on the cover. But I found these three pieces rather dull. 







Mozart SQ 15


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat, Op.70 No.2










*Berg*
Violin Concerto


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTS A DEAUX VIOLES ESGALES
_Tome II_
*Du Sier de Sainte Colombe*
Jordi Savall; basse viole
Wieland Kuijken; basse viole

Astrée


----------



## DiesIraeCX

tdc said:


> *Debussy*: String Quartet


Glad to see you're enjoying it, tdc. It's a top-notch set!

--

*Béla Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 (Géza Anda, Ferenc Fricsay)*

Great performance, I think I enjoyed the 3rd more than the 2nd.

On the 2nd Mvt, "Adagio Religioso"
"The second movement, based in C major, seems to mirror the style of a Beethoven chorale. The string introduction followed by the chorale on piano may be said to mimic the third movement of Beethoven's String Quartet in A minor. Bartók includes a harmony related to the Tristan chord, a set of intervals from Richard Wagner's Tristan und Isolde referred to as the "characteristically sad and yearning harmony of Romanticism." The final resolution of the Tristan chord comes as a C-based pentatonic mode, and as Bartók was known to consider pentatony a chief characteristic of ancient Hungarian folksong, this can be considered a musical symbol of his Hungarian homeland. The middle section is in Bartók's Night music style. It contains imitations of natural sounds of insect and bird calls."

- From Wikipedia. I'm not musically learned enough to know how much of this is accurate, but interesting nonetheless.

Speaking of musical influences, here's a relevant quote that I like by Bartok on a "synthesis" of influences.

"Debussy's great service to music was to reawaken among all musicians an awareness of harmony and its possibilities. In that, he was just as important as Beethoven, who revealed to us the possibilities of progressive form, or as Bach, who showed us the transcendent significance of counterpoint. Now, what I am always asking myself is this: is it possible to make a synthesis of these three great masters, a living synthesis that will be valid for our time?"


----------



## MozartsGhost

JACE said:


> MZG --
> 
> Robert Schumann
> 
> Davidsbundler Dances, Op 6
> 18 Character Pieces
> 
> Waldszenen, Op 82
> Forest Scenes
> 9 Piano Pieces
> 
> Fantasiestucke, Op 111
> 3 Piano Pieces
> 
> Andreas Haefliger piano
> 
> That looks really interesting.
> 
> A few years ago, I saw Haefliger perform Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto with the Atlanta SO. He was REALLY impressive.


Lucky You! I can understand you using the word impressive when describing Haefliger's playing. I am enjoying his interpretation of these Schumann pieces. He plays with confidence, aggression, subtle, all very moving. Playing Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto must have been on the edge of your seat good!


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC23:
*Liszt*: The Virtuoso Liszt
*Gary Graffman *


----------



## opus55

*Handel*
Concerti grossi Op.3










*Gorecki*
Symphony No.3 Op.36


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
George Frideric Handel*

_Concerto in B Flat Major for Harp and Orch, Op 4 No 6
Ballet Suite "Terpsichore"_

Susanna Hildonian harp
Orchestre de L'Association des Concerts Pasdeloup
Gerard Devos conducting

_Three Sonata's for Flute and Harpsichord_
Michel Debost flute
Christian Ivaldi harpsichord

I took this picture the other day when we had a couple hours of actual sunshine (we've been experiencing about 3 weeks of fog and gloom) when one of my neighbors came over to visit. When she saw this cover she wanted to know if this was really classical music. She thought it looked like an old Beatles record. She said, half to herself, so that's why they call it longhair music! :lol: Finally getting around to spinning this tonight.


----------



## aajj

Continuing with Mozart's 259th birthday: the Clarinet Trio and the Piano Trio in E-Flat, K542.


----------



## tortkis

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from not very snowy Albany (seems the snow is going to come later than expected...)! Listened to all of the following while at work last night:
> 
> View attachment 62305
> 
> 
> Continuing to work backwards through Joseph Haydn's String Quartets with the Opus 17 set with the Festetics Quartet as the players.


This is a wonderful set. I'm listening to Op. 17 No. 1. I had listened to Buchberger Quartet's almost-complete set (also very good) and I am now going through Festetics's set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hickox's reading of "The Three Kings March" from RVW's _Hodie_ cantada is another epic march which could have been tracked to MGM's _Quo Vadis _.










Barbirolli _Tallas Fantasia_










The EMI Eminence Vernon Handley _Sinfonia Antartica_ has the best-sounding and most powerfully-recorded organ in the "Landscape" movement of any performance ever done.

You can get this for-- I kid you not-- 0.01 USD right now on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Williams-Sinf...986&sr=1-3&keywords=serenade+to+music+handley

What are you waiting for? _Indulge._


----------



## Pugg

*Elena Souliotis.*
One of my favourite recital discs :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Honegger's Cello Concerto - Michal Kaňka, cello, Mario Klemens, cond.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listened to the 2nd Symphony of Felix Woyrcsh. Not sure where I stand on this symphony. Upon my first listen there was not anything that really grabbed me. It's not a bad symphony just doesn't seem very memorable. I'll give it a few more listens before having a final judgment though.










Really nice volume of relaxing piano and cello works by Romantic era composers. They are Albert Dietrich, Johannes Brahms, Robert Schumann, Theodor Kirchner. Of course the Brahms and Schumann are recorded often enough but Dietrich and Kirchner is what makes this disc worth buying. Some really nice pieces here.


----------



## Josh

Dr Ray Stantz: What he means is Old Testament, Mr. Mayor, real wrath of God type stuff.

Dr. Peter Venkman: Exactly.

Dr Ray Stantz: Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling!

Dr. Egon Spengler: Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes...

Winston Zeddemore: The dead rising from the grave!

Dr. Peter Venkman: Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!










Samples/reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Poul-Ruders-Himmelhoch-Jauchzend-Orchestra/dp/B000000AS5


----------



## Blancrocher

Gliere/Ginastera: Harp Concertos (Masters/Hickox); Gliere String Quartets 1 & 2 (Pulzus)


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of a headphone session last night/early this morning.




























I love this Salome Ljuba Welitsch actually sounds like an adolescent temptress teasing and baiting Jochanaan with real glee! Fritz Reiner conducts a dark but glorious performance making Salome's dance particularly sound sinister if not deranged in parts as well as seductive. Hotter is at his best here, the perfect counterpart to Welitsch's Salome. The recording itself is Mono but you dont even notice. It adds an atmospheric warmth that is often missing with modern clinical recordings. I havn't heard the '49 Reinier/Welitsch. Its supposed to be even better. Think I'll have to investigate, soonish. I have a 1944 recording of the final scene though which it pretty interesting!


----------



## elgar's ghost

My final Mahler instalment...


----------



## SimonNZ

Paul Dessau's Deutsches Miserere - Achim Zimmermann, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: piano sonatas
*
*Ivo Pogorelich*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The closing sequence of Act IV - the quintet, septet and glorious love duet.

Plus the beginning of Act V, Hylas's haunting aria.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> I love this Salome Ljuba Welitsch actually sounds like an adolescent temptress teasing and baiting Jochanaan with real glee! Fritz Reiner conducts a dark but glorious performance making Salome's dance particularly sound sinister if not deranged in parts as well as seductive. Hotter is at his best here, the perfect counterpart to Welitsch's Salome. The recording itself is Mono but you dont even notice. It adds an atmospheric warmth that is often missing with modern clinical recordings. I havn't heard the '49 Reinier/Welitsch. Its supposed to be even better. Think I'll have to investigate, soonish. I have a 1944 recording of the final scene though which it pretty interesting!


The 1944 recording of the final scene is an absolute stunner, and you should definitely seek out the 1949 complete version as Welitsch is in fresher voice. Reiner still in the pit, but with Herbert Janssen as Jochanaan, Friedrich Jagel as Herod and Kertsin Thorburg as Herodias.

This is the version I have and the sound isn't bad considering it's live in 1949.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A very good performance of Rachmaninov's 1st Symphony, if not the one with the most white heat you will ever hear. Excellent recorded sound, with the added bonus of Resphigi's orchestration of the _4 Etudes-Tableaux_.


----------



## Blancrocher

Michael Nyman: String Quartets 1-3 (Balanescu)


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Concerto Grosso in D Minor, Op.3, No.4

Thomas Furi leading the Camerata Bern


----------



## csacks

The great Franz Joseph Haydn in his cello concerts, played by Steven Isserlis with Sir Roger Norrington and Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Charming, as it should be expected considering it is Haydn.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli: la Gioconda.*
*Souliotis* / Tucker/MacNeill /Elias

Remarkable sound for this live recording.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Goldberg Variations
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

Two things I'm bringing to the desert island-a case of sunscreen and this recording.
Variations selected for repeats are chosen intelligently.


----------



## Jeff W

*A night of Strings*

Good morning TC! It was a slow night at work last night, so a lot got listened to...









I got started last night with the Opus 9 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn. The Festetics Quartet played. This finishes out my listening to this wonderful set as the Festetics Quartet didn't record the Opus 1 & 2 quartets (which Haydn considered them to be more of Divertimenti than true String Quartets).









Next, went to a new arrival (via Autorip on Amazon). The Beethoven Violin Concerto played by Anne-Sophie Mutter with Herbert von Karajan leading the Berlin Philharmonic. Slightly slow, but a great recording all the same, IMO.









Next, went back to the Miklos Rozsa Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante. Anastasia Khitruk played solo violin and was joined by Andrey Tchekmazov who played the solo cello in the Sinfonia Concertante. Dmitry Yablonsky led the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra.









Finished with Henri Vieuxtemps' Violin Concertos No. 1 & 4. Misha Keylin played the solo violin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Rozsa's "Sunflowers" is a drop-dead _GAW-GEOUS_ piece of Impressionist scoring. In the movie on Van Gogh starring Kirk Douglass,_ Lust for Life_, the camera shot shows Van Gogh's _Sunflowers_ painting while Rozsa's music is emotionally highlighting it.









"Overture," "Battle of Philippi"









"Main Title," "Ave Caesar" march, "Fertility Dance"









Ravel, "Tziganne"


----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Two Concert Studies, G 145
Three Concert Studies, G 144
Réminiscences de Don Juan - Mozart, G 148

Jorge Bolet, piano

on l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1979

Bolet is the master playing Liszt and the Three Concert Studies is figuratively drop dead beautiful.


----------



## csacks

Marta Argerich is playing Prokofiev 3rd piano concerto, with Claudio Abbado and Berliner Philharmoniker Orchestra. Then Ravel´s Piano Concerto in G. WOW. What an energetic concert, full of power and youth.








PS: I must confess that I did a try with Ligeti, before choosing this disc. After, lets we say, 3 minutes of suffering and pain, I gave up!!!. It will be next year maybe


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Magic Opera-Ballet in four acts "Mlada" (1889-1890).
-Mikhail Petrenko, Mlada Khudolei, Avgust Amonov, Olga Savova, et al.
-The Radio Philharmonic & Chorus of the Netherlands & the Mariinsky Theatre Chrous/Valery Gergiev.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphonies nos. XIII, XXIII, & XXVII.
Rhapsody on Ancient Slavonic Themes (1947)
Greetings Overture (1939).
-The State Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Vissarion Shebalin*
Sinfonietta on Russian Folk Themes (1949-1951).*
Fifth Symphony (1962).
-The USSR Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Gauk (*).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Mahlerian

csacks said:


> PS: I must confess that I did a try with Ligeti, before choosing this disc. After, lets we say, 3 minutes of suffering and pain, I gave up!!!. It will be next year maybe


Which piece? You may find some of them easier than others.

Bohm: Keyboard Works
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 19

*Penderecki*: Fonogrammi, etc. w. Warsaw PO/Wit et al (Naxos, rec.2008 - '10).

*Penderecki*: Violin Concerto 2, w. Mutter/LSO/Penderecki (DG, rec.1997).

*Poulenc*: Concerto for Two Pianos, w. Le Sage/Braley/Liege O./Deneve (RCA, rec.2003).

*Poulenc*: Piano Music (Vol. 1), w. Roge (Gramophone,rec.1986).


----------



## JACE

On the way into work this morning and continuing now:

*100 Favorites: # 54*

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Fritz Wunderlich, Evelyn Lear, Franz Crass, Roberta Peters, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Hans Hotter, Karl Böhm, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Kammerchor










It seems like pretty much everyone loves _The Magic Flute_ -- even folks who aren't operaphiles. That's the case for me. (Incidentally, I don't _dislike_ opera. I love "classical" singing. I just find myself drawn more to lieder than to opera.) But can anyone resist the vitality and joyousness of _The Magic Flute_?!?!

I first heard the Karl Böhm/BPO recording of the overture -- not the entire opera -- when I took a music appreciation course as an undergrad. I couldn't get the music out of my head, and I eventually tracked down Böhm's version of the complete opera. I've enjoyed it ever since, the only opera that I return to regularly.


----------



## Blancrocher

Via Spotify: Gavin Bryars' String Quartets 1-2, and The Last days. The 2nd SQ was the highlight from this disk, for me.

Now onto the Takacs Quartet in Schubert's 15th and Notturno. I wanted to love this disk and was sure I would, but I think I'm going to cull it--savors a bit too much of the grand hall for my taste.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

I'm being a bit adventurous today:
The Masqueraders from Petrushka, Stravinsky
Very good.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

JACE said:


> On the way into work this morning and continuing now:
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 54*
> 
> Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
> Fritz Wunderlich, Evelyn Lear, Franz Crass, Roberta Peters, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Hans Hotter, Karl Böhm, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Kammerchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like pretty much everyone loves _The Magic Flute_ -- even folks who aren't operaphiles. That's the case for me. (Incidentally, I don't _dislike_ opera. I love "classical" singing. I just find myself drawn more to lieder than to opera.) But can anyone resist the vitality and joyousness of _The Magic Flute_?!?!
> 
> I first heard the Karl Böhm/BPO recording of the overture -- not the entire opera -- when I took a music appreciation course as an undergrad. I couldn't get the music out of my head, and I eventually tracked down Böhm's version of the complete opera. I've enjoyed it ever since, the only opera that I return to regularly.


I wouldn't say this was the best of all possible recordings but Wunderlich's peerless Tamino makes it unignorable. The women are not as good as you will find elsewhere but the men are a strong team, including Fischer-Dieskau, Hotter and Crass.


----------



## csacks

Mahlerian said:


> Which piece? You may find some of them easier than others.


 Thanks for asking. The Album is called "The Ligety Project", it was the first piece "Melodien".
If you may suggest me something not that complex, I would appreciate that. If this is the simplest piece, I will need to evolve.
Thanks again


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Mahler 7 off this box set:


----------



## George O

Roy Harris (1898-1979):
American Ballads (1946)

Arthur Foote (1853-1937):
Suite in d, op 15 (1894)

Roy Harris:
Sonata, op 1 (1928)

Ernst Bacon (1898-1990):
The Lobo Girl of Devil's River (1976)

Emily Corbató, piano

on Orion (Malibu, California), from 1985


----------



## Bruce

Stravinsky's very first (official) symphony (assigning an opus number makes it official) - Symphony in E-flat, Op. 1 - the composer conducts the Columbia SO









Scriabin - Prometheus - Maazel, Ashkenazy and the London SO









Elgar - Three Bavarian Dances - William Boughton and the English String Orchestra









That should do for starters.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JACE

GregMitchell said:


> I wouldn't say this was the best of all possible recordings but Wunderlich's peerless Tamino makes it unignorable. The women are not as good as you will find elsewhere but the men are a strong team, including Fischer-Dieskau, Hotter and Crass.


Greg, which recording is your favorite?


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony no 3
CS Georg Solti *


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99_
Laura Buruiana, cello
Matei Varga, piano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Cello Sonatas, Op. 5_
Rainer Zipperling, cello
Boyan Vodenicharov, fortepiano









*Rebecca Saunders*: _Fletch_ (off air Proms recording from BBC)
Arditti Quartet


----------



## aajj

The day after but continuing with Mozart's birthday.
Two of the 'Haydn' quartets, K428 & K464. Top-notch performance by the Eder Quartet, but the sound is not the best, with the strings occasionally mushed together in the mix.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Francois le Roux, Maria Ewing, Jose van Dam, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Gotta give that another listen. I picked up a used copy of the deluxe box with libretto for 3 dollars.


----------



## Mahlerian

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Gotta give that another listen. I picked up a used copy of the deluxe box with libretto for 3 dollars.


Unfortunately, this set doesn't come with a booklet libretto, but it does give you access to a downloadable PDF with all of the vocal texts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

After struggling to keep awake through Elgar's The Kingdom and wondering if I need to drop classical music altogether and rejoin the rest of the world, George Szell is reminding me why I don't.


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Gotta give that another listen. I picked up a used copy of the deluxe box with libretto for 3 dollars.


Lucky you  It is on my list of tentative investigations for purchase.

Right now, I am listening to:









Prokofiev PC 1, 2, 3
Béroff, Masur/Leipzig

This time around, I did recognize PC 1 as one I already know, but PC 2 & 3 still need much more attention. To think that I used to think Prokofiev meant nothing more than Peter and the Wolf :lol: and now, he is among my many favourites.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Penderecki*: Cello Concerti, w. Noras/Sinfonia Varsovia/Penderecki (rec.2000/1); Violin Concerto 1, w. Kulka/Polish NRSO/Wit (rec.2000).


----------



## csacks

Listening to Sergei Prokofiev 2nd Symphony. Bruno Welle is conducting LPO. Very interesting. It started with nº 1, then 5th and now the 2nd.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 43*

Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses; Sonata in B minor	
François-Frédéric Guy (Zig-Zag Territories)










This is my first and only recording by François-Frédéric Guy. I intend to explore more of his music -- particularly his complete Beethoven Piano Sonata cycle -- because I've been loving his Liszt. I'd characterize Guy's playing as beautifully rhapsodic and poetic, suiting this repertoire perfectly. I've never heard any other performances of the _Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_, so I can't compare. Suffice it to say that this music is much like the _Années de pèlerinage_: quiet, inward, and lyrical with occasional brilliant flashes like lightning.

I prefer Guy's recording of the Sonata in B minor to Argerich's famous version on DG. Hers is more dramatic and forceful, but I'm more convinced by Guy's subtler account. Not that Guy shortchanges the thunderous elements in the music; it just sounds more musical.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

JACE said:


> Greg, which recording is your favorite?


Probably the Bohm we are talking about, but that doesn't necessarily make it the best. It's my favourite because I can't listen to Tamino's music without hearing the voice of Wunderlich in my mind's ear.

I also like the Christie recording very much, but my heart remains with Bohm because of Wunderlich, who manages to be both lyrical and heroic as Tamino.


----------



## pianississimo

Playlist for tomorrow. Heavy snow expected so I need something of heroic proportions...

Chopin:	Polonaise in A Flat Major, Op. 53	Vladimir Ashkenazy	
Schubert: Piano Sonata D279, C major, D625, F minor, , D960, B flat major,	András Schiff
Schubert: (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore)
An Die Entfernte, D 765
Auf Dem Wasser Zu Singen, Op. 72, D 774
Der Schiffer, D 536	
Der Wanderer #3, Op. 65/2, D 649
Nachtgesang #2, D 314
Das Zügenglöcklein, D 871
Der Jüngling Und Der Tod, D 545
Das Heimweh, D 456
Das Lied Im Grünen, Op. 115/1, D 917	
Der Tod Und Das Mädchen, Op. 7/3, D 531
Der Winterabend, D 938
Der Zürnende Barde, D 78
Der Strom, D 565	
Litanei Auf Das Fest Aller Seelen, D 343
Sei Mir Gegrüsst, Op. 20/1, D 741	
Du Bist Die Ruh, Op. 59/3, D 776
Heidenröslein, Op. 3/3, D 257
Ständchen, D 889	
Der Jüngling An Der Quelle, D 300	
Die Forelle, D 550	
Der Erlkönig, D 328
JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould (1981 Recording) 
Beethoven: Piano sonatas, Mikhail Pletnev - no.14 in C sharp minor, no.21 in C major op.53, no.23 in F minor op.57


----------



## JACE

pianississimo said:


> Playlist for tomorrow. Heavy snow expected so I need something of heroic proportions...
> 
> Chopin:	Polonaise in A Flat Major, Op. 53	Vladimir Ashkenazy
> Schubert: Piano Sonata D279, C major, D625, F minor, , D960, B flat major,	András Schiff
> Schubert: (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore)
> An Die Entfernte, D 765
> Auf Dem Wasser Zu Singen, Op. 72, D 774
> Der Schiffer, D 536
> Der Wanderer #3, Op. 65/2, D 649
> Nachtgesang #2, D 314
> Das Zügenglöcklein, D 871
> Der Jüngling Und Der Tod, D 545
> Das Heimweh, D 456
> Das Lied Im Grünen, Op. 115/1, D 917
> Der Tod Und Das Mädchen, Op. 7/3, D 531
> Der Winterabend, D 938
> Der Zürnende Barde, D 78
> Der Strom, D 565
> Litanei Auf Das Fest Aller Seelen, D 343
> Sei Mir Gegrüsst, Op. 20/1, D 741
> Du Bist Die Ruh, Op. 59/3, D 776
> Heidenröslein, Op. 3/3, D 257
> Ständchen, D 889
> Der Jüngling An Der Quelle, D 300
> Die Forelle, D 550
> Der Erlkönig, D 328
> JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould (1981 Recording)
> Beethoven: Piano sonatas, Mikhail Pletnev - no.14 in C sharp minor, no.21 in C major op.53, no.23 in F minor op.57


Lovely playlist, pianississimo! :cheers:

Stay warm.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Eroica Variations - Glenn Gould
I do love some of the ornamentation in this. Wonderful music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 35 in D Major, 'Haffner'; Symphony No. 38 in D Major, 'Prague' (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).









Kubelik does an excellent job with these symphonies, imo. Great to come back to the album.

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 54 in G Major; Symphony No. 56 in C Major; Symphony No. 57 in D Major (Helmut Müller-Brühl; Cologne Chamber Orchestra).









This CD arrived today - The 50s symphonies are actually very solid and definitely worth hearing. They have a bit of an operatic edge, which may have resulted from the fact that Haydn was working on a variety of operas at this time. Lots of quality and fun stuff here. One can never go wrong with Haydn.


----------



## Badinerie

Disc 5 of this set. IMHO The best complete Sibelius set available.










BMFFIHS its been a long time since my last Bruckner Symphony. No 4 right now through the cans with good old Eugene!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I wasn't overly thrilled with Kempe's take on the opening to _Also Sprach Zarathustra_... but I'm finding his _Don Juan_ quite delicious.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to No3 tonight and so continuing my appreciation of Beethoven via HIP.
As is typical the tempo is quicker but the smaller more nimble orchestra suits this well. 
This is good stuff and I am enjoying these interpretations


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_IMHO The best complete Sibelius set available._

I quite agree. Until recently Sibelius was not a composer that I was overly interested in. This past summer I went out of my way to pick up a number of box sets of the complete symphonic cycles of Sibelius and a number of other composers (Mahler, Dvorak, etc...) in order to explore their oeuvres in more depth. I find the Barbirolli set is the one I return to most.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 - '75.










Siegfried Palm (1927 - 2005)


----------



## jim prideaux

returned to a favourite-Kabalevsky-1st and 4th Piano Concerto,2nd Symphony-Jarvi, Stott and BBC Phil....

(note to 'science'-with Amos Oz!)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Britten: Piano Concerto Howard Shelley
Britten: Violin Concerto Tasmin Little/BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Edward Gardner

Beethoven: Symphony No.9 "Choral" Eileen Farrell/Nan Merriman/Jan Peerce/Norman Scott/Robert Shaw Chorale/NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Chopin: Piano Sonata No.2, Op.35/Ballade No.1 in G Minor, Op.23/Nocturne in F-sharp, Op.15 No.2
Liszt: Au bord d'un source/Hungarian Rhapsody No.6 Vladimir Horowitz

Two very enjoyable concertos by Britten, and very well played and recorded. It's nice to have the original version of the 3rd movement of the piano concerto on this disc as a bonus, as it is completely different from the one Britten added as a substitute in 1945. Both soloists are exemplary and put the strongest possible case for these still rather neglected works. Toscanini's compelling performance of the "Choral" symphony scarcely needs any advocacy from me, but it is a terrific experience that leaves you both drained and exhilarated at the same time, one of the best on record. Finally to Horowitz, who is, at the very least, always interesting! He takes the exposition repeat in this 1950 performance of the Chopin 2nd Sonata (which he doesn't in the 1962 CBS recording), and is actually a shade slower in that opening movement than a good many. It's a fine performance, but even the excellent remastering can't do much with the rather clangy recording typical of RCA in those days. The other pieces (1947 vintage) are in much nicer sound, and I doubt anyone will ever equal the excitement of the closing pages of the rhapsody, nor the beautiful evocation of the waters of the spring in "Au bord d'un source", which is one of the great Liszt performances on record.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Italian Concerto, three performances:
Kenneth Weiss, Trevor Pinnock, Christophe Rousset, harpsichords.

Could Bach have been the first jazz composer of record? Listen to the absolutely berserk performance of the Italian Concerto's third movement by the great Christophe Rousset and tell me otherwise.

Bach at his most extroverted.

1. Rousset 2. Pinnock 3. Weiss in descending order of preference.

If J.S. Bach wasn't the greatest composer of all time, he sure is doing a convincing impersonation of it.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*

_Immortal Beloved_, Soundtrack

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti conducting

guest appearances by:

Marray Perahia, Piano
Emanuel Ax, Piano
Pamela Frank, Violin
Yo-Yo Ma, Chello
Gidon Kremer, Violin

Renee Fleming, Soprano
Ann Murray, Alto
Vinson Cole, Tenor
Bryn Terfel, Bass


----------



## SimonNZ

Benedek Istvanffy's Missa Sanctificabis Annum Quinquagesimum - Laszlo Dobszay, cond.


----------



## papsrus

Strauss

-- Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11
-- Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major
-- Oboe Concerto in D major

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe (EMI Classics)









I'd forgotten I had ordered this. Took a while to make it's way here, but arrived today. The sensitive orchestral support in the oboe concerto ... lovely. I can already tell I'm going to enjoy exploring this set.


----------



## papsrus

... followed by more Wunderlich on vinyl

Fritz Wunderlich -- Lyric Tenor, Opera / Operetta / Song - In Memoriam (Seraphim)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Liszt, "The Battle of the Huns"










Karajan's _Tasso_ and _Les Preludes_ have the most magnificent horns I've ever heard for those pieces.

Utterly heroic in every way.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Le Martyre de saint Sebastian, Trois Chansons de Charles d'Orleans*
Suzanne Danco, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, cond. Ansermet; *Monteverdi Choir, cond. Gardiner


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1, op. 35

Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 2, op. 22

Wanda Wilkomirska, violin
Warsaw Philharmonic / Witold Rowicki

on Heliodor (USA), from 1968

I think Emma might be letting her legion of fans go to her head. She knew I wanted to photograph that cover.


----------



## Albert7

On tinychat with flutey and michaels listening to this:






Prokofiev's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

George O said:


> I think Emma might be letting her legion of fans go to her head. She knew I wanted to photograph that cover.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I like the Szymanowski, but the Like was for the cat. ;)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## JACE

Badinerie said:


> Disc 5 of this set. IMHO The best complete Sibelius set available.





StlukesguildOhio said:


> I quite agree. Until recently Sibelius was not a composer that I was overly interested in. This past summer I went out of my way to pick up a number of box sets of the complete symphonic cycles of Sibelius and a number of other composers (Mahler, Dvorak, etc...) in order to explore their oeuvres in more depth. I find the Barbirolli set is the one I return to most.


I'm now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 91*

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (Warner Classics)










I'll join the chorus of hosannas for Barbirolli's Sibelius. I've listened to Disc 2 (Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4) more than any of the others in this set. Barbirolli brings such a strong interpretive perspective to these works; it feels like a lifetime's worth of thinking about them and performing them. It's almost as if I'm hearing Sibelius and Barbirolli speaking directly to me when I listen. I can't resist these types of performances, when the performer's identification with the composer is so complete that it's impossible to distinguish where the composer's work ends and the interpreter's begins.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_The Piano Quartets_

_Quartet for Piano, Violin, Viola and Cello
in G Minor, K 478

Quartet for Piano, Violin, Viola and Cello
in E-Flat Major, K 493_

Emanuel Ax, Piano
Isaac Stern, Violin
Jaime Laredo, Viola
Yo-Yo Ma, Cello


----------



## PeteW

George O said:


> Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1, op. 35
> 
> Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 2, op. 22
> 
> Wanda Wilkomirska, violin
> Warsaw Philharmonic / Witold Rowicki
> 
> on Heliodor (USA), from 1968
> 
> I think Emma might be letting her legion of fans go to her head. She knew I wanted to photograph that cover.


Its uncanny. How do they know?

Two little gems on radio this morning:

Delibes, Lakmé Flower Duet - Mady Mesple
Chopin, Grande Valse Brillante - Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Levanda

albertfallickwang said:


> On tinychat with flutey and michaels listening to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prokofiev's 5th Symphony.


Thanks for reminding me is time for me to listening before I go to sleep maybe will help to sleep. Many thnaks


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 43*
> 
> Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses; Sonata in B minor
> François-Frédéric Guy (Zig-Zag Territories)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first and only recording by François-Frédéric Guy. I intend to explore more of his music -- particularly his complete Beethoven Piano Sonata cycle -- because I've been loving his Liszt. I'd characterize Guy's playing as beautifully rhapsodic and poetic, suiting this repertoire perfectly. I've never heard any other performances of the _Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_, so I can't compare. Suffice it to say that this music is much like the _Années de pèlerinage_: quiet, inward, and lyrical with occasional brilliant flashes like lightning.
> 
> I prefer Guy's recording of the Sonata in B minor to Argerich's famous version on DG. Hers is more dramatic and forceful, but I'm more convinced by Guy's subtler account. Not that Guy shortchanges the thunderous elements in the music; it just sounds more musical.


I've listened to a few versions of Liszt's Piano Sonata, and prefer Gilels. Brendel's and Grimaud's are very good, too, but Gilels seems to have the best conception of the piece as a whole.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Cherubini
String Quartets No. 5 in F (1835) and No. 6 in A minor (1837)*
Melos Quartett Stuttgart [DG, rec. 1978]

Completing my survey of the Melos Quartet's Cherubini Quartets. No. 6 is the pick of the set, I think.










*Tristan Keuris
String Quartet No. 1

Mauricio Kagel
String Quartet (No. 4) in two movements*
Lagos Ensemble [Turtle Records, 2010]

Two contemporary works, the Kagel being the more interesting of the two


----------



## papsrus

albertfallickwang said:


> On tinychat with flutey and michaels listening to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prokofiev's 5th Symphony.


Beautiful. Thanks for linking it.

Yannick's comments prior to the performance were interesting: that the joyful disposition of the piece -- particularly in that second movement, and also the fourth -- becomes almost maniacal, betraying perhaps a more sinister (or less joyful, at least) motivation just beneath the surface.


----------



## Oliver

I love this.


----------



## opus55

*Rebel*

Violin Sonatas

_Andrew Manze | Richard Egarr | Jaap ter Linden_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Symphony No.4 in E Minor, Op.98 NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini
Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op.52 NBC Chorus/Artur Balsam & Joseph Kahn/NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, Op.89 Robert Shaw Chorale/NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.16 Solomon/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges

Sibelius: Symphony No.5 in E-flat, Op.82/Night Ride and Sunrise, Op.55 London Symphony Orchestra/Anthony Collins

Toscanini's recording of the Brahms 4th was the first one I owned, and it sounds simply splendid on this CD. The Liebeslieder Waltzes were recorded in NBC's studio 8H and the dry acoustic seems to suit them very well, I'd not heard this performance before, but they sound as light as a feather and really quite charming, I loved it. Another old favourite next, Solomon's wonderful performance of the Grieg Piano Concerto, this is a performance all the more remarkable for being recorded when he was suffering a loss of feeling in some of his fingers that led ultimately to the stroke that ended his career, there's a very moving account of these last sessions in Bryan Crimp's excellent biography of the pianist "Solo", which is as highly recommended by me as this excellent performance of the Grieg. Finally Sibelius' 5th Symphony in the classic Collins recording, I'd just come to the end of the first side and went out to get a couple of logs to put on the fire and it was snowing, which seemed wholly appropriate! What a wonderful work this is, then "Nightride and Sunrise" to play us out, I am one very contented Moose!


----------



## bejart

Verrry Interesting --
The haunting oboe theme from 'Foyle's War' popped up in the 'Adagio' of this piece.

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St. George (ca.1745-1799): Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.Post.2

Kevin Mallon leading the Toronto Camerata -- Qian Zhou, violin









Now I have to go check my other versions and see if I can find it there as well --


----------



## pmsummer

GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Taverner & Tudor Music II_
*John Taverner, Thomas Tallis, William Byrd, Robert Fayrfax, Robert White*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier, director

Dacapo


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Today I've been in the mood for orchestral music... symphonies... but preferably symphonies outside my usual Austro-Germanic choices. Right now I'm listening to the 5th.

Afterwards I'll move onto this:










"Winter Dreams" was my first piece by Tchaikovsky... and my introduction to Romanticism as a whole. (My journey through classical music began with Bach, Handel, and Vivaldi and moved onto Mozart, Beethoven, and Schubert.)


----------



## JACE

StlukesguildOhio said:


> "Winter Dreams" was my first piece by Tchaikovsky... and my introduction to Romanticism as a whole. (My journey through classical music began with Bach, Handel, and Vivaldi and moved onto Mozart, Beethoven, and Schubert.)


Another one of those tinfoil-y DG LPs.


----------



## BillT

I began listening CLOSELY to the Beethoven sonata cycle a few months ago when I was laid up with a bad back. When I started, I didn't like Hammerklavier. Now, I can't live a day without it!


----------



## PetrB

*Age: 39 ~ Music for Eighteen Musicians; Steve Reich*

Steve Reich ~ Music or Eighteen Musicians




ADD: Live performance, Tokyo, 2008, Steve Reich at one of the pianos.





From the time of its premiere, an entire biblical generation born, grown, and now nearing age 40....


----------



## Guest

This is my first Moeran disc, but it won't be the last! I really like the Symphony--has a strong Sibelius vibe--never a bad thing! (Haven't had a chance to listen to the other pieces yet.) Typical spacious Chandos sound.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I've listened to a few versions of Liszt's Piano Sonata, and prefer Gilels. Brendel's and Grimaud's are very good, too, but Gilels seems to have the best conception of the piece as a whole.


Bruce, this Gilels on RCA?


----------



## opus55

*Brahms*

















Craving the old favorites.


----------



## brotagonist

I think I will put this back on the shelf after tonight:









Webern : Passacaglia, 5 Movements, 6 Pieces, Symphony
vK/BPO

I cannot get enough of this. I have felt this way since I first heard it back in the mid-'70s.

I'm taking it really slowly with this one:









R Strauss : Zarathustra, Don Juan, Oboe Concerto
vK/BPO

Quite a treat is this, by a composer I discovered back at the same time as Webern, but who has remained on the sidelines all of these years. I'm starting to give his music some more attention.


----------



## samurai

Camille Saint-Saens--* Symphony No.3 in C Minor, Op.78 {"Organ"}**, *featuring Michal Murray on organ and the Philadelphia Orchestra led by Eugene Ormandy. 
Joseph Haydn--*Symphony No.1 in D Major; Symphony No.37 in C Major; Symphony No.18 in G Major and Symphony No.2 in C Major. *All four symphonies are performed by the Dennis Russell Davies led Stuttgarter Kammerorchester. All of these works represent first listens for me, and they are really quite delightful! 
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.60 and Symphony No.7 in D Minor, Op.70, *both traversed by the Staatskapelle Berlin under the baton of Otmar Suitner.Of late, I have grown very partial to Dvorak *Symphonies 4-7.
*


----------



## SimonNZ

Joseph Leopold Eybler's Die Vier Letzten Dinge - Hermann Max, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich String quartet 14







Sibelius Symphony #3







and my evening in Spain 
Manuel da Falla Nights in the Garden of Spain







Manuel da Falla El Amor Brujo (Love, the magician), El Sombrero de Tres Picos, Danza from La Vida Breve


----------



## Albert7

Finished up disc six of this box set:


----------



## Pugg

DISC25:
*Guilini/Arnold: Guitar Concertos*
*Julian Bream, Melos Ensemble*


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this with tinychat pals:






An unusual Debussy piece with a trio of instruments if you can guess .


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1, disc two - Sviatoslav Richter, piano

I've never loved or even liked this recording the way many others do, and I've decided on this listen that its going on to the "to sell" pile

sorry, but there it is


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I was revisiting the Decca Suliotis _Classic Recital_ cd, which has some gorgeously powerful if somewhat dramatically light singing on it. I love the timbral purity of her piercing high end. But unfortunately, when she's singing things like "_Piangete voi?_" and "_Al dolce giudami castel natio_" from _Anna Bolena_, as well as the opening letter scene from _Macbeth_, Suliotis' raw horsepower and purity of high end tone will not save her from the dramatic complexities that the parts demand.

The _Anna Bolena_ has so many emotional and inflectional changes to what is being sung at any one syllable with the melismata, that Suliotis sounds overtaxed in the endeavor. Her line lacks the fluidity and suppleness of Callas, and the difference is as stark as night and day. Callas sails through these trials and tribulations of the singing with the greatest of ease, and more importantly, a vivid and poignant sense of drama. This is not to disparage Suliotis' beautiful and accomplished singing in any way, but rather to show how truly great Callas is by way of comparison.

Comparing Sulliotis' Lady Macbeth with Callas' is also instructive. The wide leaps and jagged rhythms of the letter reading scene, with the fierce dramatic downward sweep of two octaves is hard enough to pull off musically. This Suliotis does remarkably well. . . for the most part. The stentorian declamation is there with the sustained high notes, but when it comes to the fluid-as-lightning, downward dramatic sweep of notes--- again, it is Callas who has the part nailed. Suliotis is most impressive, whereas Callas is downright thrilling and intimidating-- the very instantiation of the word 'fierce.'

I loved listening to these two singers back-to-back in their prime. I can think of no finer example of how to demonstrate the difference between a _Prima Donna_ and a P_rima Donna Assoluta._


----------



## opus55

Chopin 24 Preludes, Op. 28 _Grigory Sokolov_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is my first Moeran disc, but it won't be the last! I really like the Symphony--has a strong Sibelius vibe--never a bad thing! (Haven't had a chance to listen to the other pieces yet.) Typical spacious Chandos sound.


I always thought that the first movement of the Moeran symphony was rather Vaughan-Williams-y in parts, myself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

george o said:


> karol szymanowski (1882-1937): Concerto for violin and orchestra no. 1, op. 35
> 
> henryk wieniawski (1835-1880): Concerto for violin and orchestra no. 2, op. 22
> 
> wanda wilkomirska, violin
> warsaw philharmonic / witold rowicki
> 
> on heliodor (usa), from 1968
> 
> i think emma might be letting her legion of fans go to her head. She knew i wanted to photograph that cover.


* * * EMMA THE MAGNIFICENT ARISTOCAT * * *

Hi, Baby!

_;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Ignis Noster - Arturo Tamayo, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some:
*Mozart: Maria Bayo *:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers Cycle (Part one: East 11th St NY 10003)

Steven Schick and Jessica Cottis, cond.

from the World Premiere of the full cycle in 2010






edit: and Part two: L'Ecran Parfum


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still listening to this, and I am sure I'll need a few more spins yet, but I definitely like it. The voices are excellent:









Stravinsky : Rossignol, Renard
Conlon/Opéra Paris

The rhythms of the phrases are intriguing: it sounds old, kind of folkloric. I didn't want to say it, but it has the same sort of ancient Greek sound that some of Xenakis' works have (Agamemnon, later incorporated as a movement into Oresteia). It has some of the feeling of L'Histoire du Soldat, too, which I love, but without the cabaret sound. It's more mysterious, even sinister. Renard is about to start and I need to pay attention, because I've missed the switch every time so far.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tchaikovsky, _Romeo and Juliet._
One particular phrase from this had been repeating in my head all day, so I thought I might as well listen to the whole thing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's El Cimarrón - cond. composer


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I was revisiting the Decca Suliotis _Classic Recital_ cd, which has some gorgeously powerful if somewhat dramatically light singing on it. I love the timbral purity of her piercing high end. But unfortunately, when she's singing things like "_Piangete voi?_" and "_Al dolce giudami castel natio_" from _Anna Bolena_, as well as the opening letter scene from _Macbeth_, Suliotis' raw horsepower and purity of high end tone will not save her from the dramatic complexities that the parts demand.
> 
> The _Anna Bolena_ has so many emotional and inflectional changes to what is being sung at any one syllable with the melismata, that Suliotis sounds overtaxed in the endeavor. Her line lacks the fluidity and suppleness of Callas, and the difference is as stark as night and day. Callas sails through these trials and tribulations of the singing with the greatest of ease, and more importantly, a vivid and poignant sense of drama. This is not to disparage Suliotis' beautiful and accomplished singing in any way, but rather to show how truly great Callas is by way of comparison.
> 
> Comparing Sulliotis' Lady Macbeth with Callas' is also instructive. The wide leaps and jagged rhythms of the letter reading scene, with the fierce dramatic downward sweep of two octaves is hard enough to pull off musically. This Suliotis does remarkably well. . . for the most part. The stentorian declamation is there with the sustained high notes, but when it comes to the fluid-as-lightning, downward dramatic sweep of notes--- again, it is Callas who has the part nailed. Suliotis is most impressive, whereas Callas is downright thrilling and intimidating-- the very instantiation of the word 'fierce.'
> 
> I loved listening to these two singers back-to-back in their prime. I can think of no finer example of how to demonstrate the difference between a _Prima Donna_ and a P_rima Donna Assoluta._


Very percipient points. I could not have put it better. I would only add that Suliotis is also not Callas's equal technically . In _Coppia iniqua_, Donizetti asks for a rising chain of trills on the word _scenda_, which Callas not only sings, but sings with force, phrasing onwards and into _ei m'acquisti_. Suliotis doesn't even attempt the trills, and consequently both the power and the significance of the notes are lost.

Callas sang this scene at the inaugural concert for the Dallas Opera, and there is a recording of the rehearsal, In it we can hear Callas and Rescigno discussing this moment with the orchestra, Callas demonstrating to the orchestra just where and how to mark the rhythm. Callas was not just a singer. She was the total musician.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A beautiful disc.

The Lieder date from 1955 and have the wonderful Walter Gieseking on the piano, with Schwarzkopf's voice at its freshest and loveliest.

The Concert Arias were recorded 13 years later, and the voice is more mature, though still perfectly firm and focused. They were originally issued coupled to more Strauss orchestral songs, which found their way onto her recording of the _Vier letzte Lieder_ when they were first released on CD. This was a luxury release, with Alfred Brendel no less providing the piano _obligato_ on _Ch'io mi scordi di te_.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Ingélou

Curious to learn what Huilu :tiphat:, his earthly leman, sees in him, I listened to *Alexander Glazunov - Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82*. - 



 (Hilary Hahn) -

It didn't blow me away, but it does have great charm... :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^Ingelou-might I cordially suggest symphonies 4,5,6,7,-may give a better insight into why there is a vocal minority who favour the oft forgotten mans's music!


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you,Jim :tiphat: - I was wondering about that.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to this on spotify for the first time in ages and it is just gorgeous!!! Incredibly, I don't have this on CD. It goes straight to the top of my wish list.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini : Zaira*

I am going to try this one, just bought it for €5,00
Never heard it so let's give it a try.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from frigid Albany!









Jumping away from the Festetics Quartet to the Schneider Quartet to finish listening to the music that Joseph Haydn wrote from the String Quartet. Listened to the Opus 2 'Quartets' last night and now see why Joseph didn't consider them as 'true' string quartets. They just don't have that same feel as the proper string quartets and do feel more like the divertimenti that Joseph considered them to be. Despite this, I found the Opus 2 collection to be quite enjoyable to listen to.

Word of warning about this set. It is in mono and was recorded in the early 1950s, if that kind of thing bothers you (I know it doesn't bother me!). Good playing, though it is a shame the Schneider Quartet never got to finish recording all of Haydn's quartets.









Went to another new arrival from Amazon's Autorip, the Beethoven Symphonies as recorded by John Eliot Gardiner and the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. I listened to Symphonies No. 1 & 2 to kick off my listening to this set. My first reaction was 'WOW!'. I don't think I've ever heard Beethoven played this fast and I don't mean that in a bad way. I must continue listening to this one tonight!









With not one, but two sets of the Mozart Piano Concertos played on period instruments on the way, I thought I'd give a listen to Geza Anda's set so it is fresh in my mind when I start listening to the Malcolm Bilson and Viviana Sofronitsky sets when they arrive in the post. I listened to Piano Concertos No. 5, 6, 8 & 9 with Mr. Anda conducting the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard. I think this set will remain in rotation though as I enjoy both HIP and non-HIP performances.









After that, I listened to the two Brahms String Quintets. The Amadeus Quartet was joined by Cecil Aronowitz on second viola in these recordings. I don't think I own enough of Brahms' chamber music as I have this set and the Cello Sonatas with Rostropovich... Maybe those late Clarinet Sonatas would be a good place to start?









Wrapping it up with some Ravel and Debussy (do these guys always get paired up on recordings or is it my imagination?). For Ravel, 'Bolero', 'La Valse', 'Rapsodie espagnole'. For Debussy, we have the 'Images for Orchestra. Charles Munch leads the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Carlo Tessarini (ca.1690-1766?): Concerto a Cinque in D Major

Francesco Baroni leading the Compagnia de Musici


----------



## csacks

Continuing with my cycle of Prokofiev, another beauty, this time Janine Jansen, is playing his 2nd violin concert.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: "The Marriage of Figaro" Overture/Symphony No.35 "Haffner"/Divertimento No.15 NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini
Mozart: Bassoon Concerto Leonard Sharrow/NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Chopin: Bolero in C, Op.19/Piano Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58/Etude in F, Op.10 No.8
Paganini-Liszt: Etude No.5 "La Chasse"
Liszt: Roumanian Rhapsody/"Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" Prelude/Waltz from 5 Pieces/En Reve/R.W. Venezia
Liszt-Kentner: Csardas Macabre Louis Kentner

Lively rhythmic Mozart from Toscanini and his orchestra, and a most delightful performance of the Bassoon Concerto by the NBC's bassoonist. Then we turn to the wonderful Louis Kentner, the Bolero comes from a Capitol LP recorded in 1959, the Chopin 3rd Sonata/Etude and Paganini-Liszt "La Chasse" are from a recital given at the Queen Elisabeth Hall in March, 1972. The playing is superb, this came from a friend of mine who taped it off air, I suspect the BBC no longer have it, which makes it all the more valuable as Kentner never recorded the Sonata commercially. I heard him play it at the same venue 11 years later, when he was still on terrific form. The Roumanian Rhapsody was unpublished in Liszt's lifetime and used to be spoken of as the 20th Hungarian Rhapsody, this performance is a broadcast from February, 1969. The "Weinen, Klagen" Prelude was memorably recorded by Horowitz on his last CD, Kentner played the big set of Variations on the same theme quite often in his last years, but not this prelude, which like the little Waltz, is from a 1959 broadcast. The remaining three pieces are on a Columbia EP. Kentner was probably the first major artist to play much late Liszt and these are very fine performances, he puts quite a few additions of his own in the Csardas Macabre, as he was quick to point out to me when I met him in 1983 and raved about this recording (I had not then got the music- I have now and have played it in recitals several times myself), he also corrected my pronunciation of the word "Csardas"!!!! Happy memories, a wonderful pianist and a warm friendly personality.


----------



## hpowders

csacks said:


> Continuing with my cycle of Prokofiev, another beauty, this time Janine Jansen, is playing his 2nd violin concert.
> View attachment 62516


I love the Prokofiev Second Violin Concerto. Can't figure out why it isn't more popular.

The opening of the second movement with that gorgeous theme for the solo violin coming in while accompanied by pizzicato strings is magical. One of my favorite moments in all of music.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Schubert - Overture in the Italian Style in C (Vaughn/RCA)
Mendelssohn - Variations and Scherzo from "4 Pieces", Op. 81 (Cleveland Qrt/RCA)
Lalo - Cello Concerto (Fournier/DGG)*


----------



## pmsummer

MALAUCÈNE
_Orgues Historiques / France_
*Georg Muffat*
René Saorgin

Harmonia Mundi France


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This is the most wonderful cd in the world to wake up to sometimes.









_Sinfonia Concertate_









_Choral Fantasia_


----------



## Badinerie

hpowders said:


> I love the Prokofiev Second Violin Concerto. Can't figure out why it isn't more popular.


Me either, love the first one too.

Just now though its back to standard rep Piano Works with this Beethoven lp performed by the two F'ed Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord

My favorite performance of the Bach keyboard partitas at this moment. Mr. Rousset plays most repeated sections but seems adverse to embellishing them, which is probably best when making a recording of Bach.

In live performance, embellish away! But when recording for posterity, embellishments lose their delight through repeated listening and take away from the magnificence of Bach's music.

Mr. Rousset is a very impressive harpsichordist indeed!


----------



## Orfeo

*Scratching that Epic Thing out of My System*
*(only to return to them again)*


*Jean Sibelius*
Symphony "Kullervo", op. 7.
-Marianna Rorholm (soprano), Jorma Hynninen (baritone).
-The Los Angeles Philharmonic/Esa-Pekka Solonen.

*Reinhold Gliere*
Symphony no. III in B Minor "Ilya Muromets", op. 42.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Sir Edward Downes.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Symphony no. III in B Minor, op. 50.
-The Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra/Theodore Kuchar.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. II in F-sharp Minor, op. 16.
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Sir Granville Bantock*
A Hebridean Symphony.
Dante & Beatrice.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Vernon Handley.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cello Suites Nos. 1 - 6 (Casals) (2CD)*


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Bruce, this Gilels on RCA?


I suspect that's the same recording. The Lp I had was on an RCA Gold Seal coupled with Gilels's recording of Shostakovich's 2nd Piano Sonata. Probably repackaged from the original Red Seal (as pictured) release.

By the way, even as I type this, I'm listening to Guy's recording of Liszt's B minor sonata. This is good! I'll have to make a comparison between Gilels and Guy, but my suspicion is that they'll come out pretty much even.


----------



## opus55

*Martinu*
Violin Concertos Nos. 1
Serenada No. 2
Toccata & due Canzoni










*Kraus*
Violin Concerto in C Major, VB.151


----------



## Bruce

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from frigid Albany!
> 
> View attachment 62509
> 
> 
> Jumping away from the Festetics Quartet to the Schneider Quartet to finish listening to the music that Joseph Haydn wrote from the String Quartet. Listened to the Opus 2 'Quartets' last night and now see why Joseph didn't consider them as 'true' string quartets. They just don't have that same feel as the proper string quartets and do feel more like the divertimenti that Joseph considered them to be. Despite this, I found the Opus 2 collection to be quite enjoyable to listen to.
> 
> Word of warning about this set. It is in mono and was recorded in the early 1950s, if that kind of thing bothers you (I know it doesn't bother me!). Good playing, though it is a shame the Schneider Quartet never got to finish recording all of Haydn's quartets.


After reading your comments on the Festitics recording, I opted for the Schneider Quartet seeing as I prefer not HIP recordings. Initially I was a little disappointed to discover the recordings were mono, but in fact they sound really good, and the mono recording does not detract at all from my enjoyment of these quartets.

I do wish to express my thanks for making me aware of these sets.


----------



## jim prideaux

at home, unusually on Thursday afternoon and I am making the most of it by listening to HvK and the BPO in performances of Sibelius 1st and 6th symphonies from the EMI 70's box-every time I return to this set I am immediately reminded as to why folk make such a fuss about Herbie! 

now what to do about the much lauded Barbirolli Halle recordings? (which I notice are often mentioned on here, as if to remind me of the fact that I do not have instant access to them!


----------



## Bruce

Last night for me was

Adolphus Hailstork - Symphony No. 2









which I prefer to his 3rd symphony, at least on first hearing. I'll need a bit more time with both of them, though.

But for today, I'm mired in much earlier years:

Homilius - Frohlocke Zion dein Erlöser, HoWV II.5

JS Bach - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor Dora Milanova with Vassil Kazandjiev conducting the Sofia Soloists Chamber Ensemble

Bortnjansky - Cherubikon No. 7

Boyce - Symphony No. 3 in C - Janigro and I Solisti di Zagreb

Haydn - Notturno No. 2 in F, Hob. II:26 - Harsanyi and the Piedmont Chamber Orchestra

Händel - Concerto grosso in B minor, Op. 6, No. 12 - Karajan and the BPO (who I think play the Larghetto e piano more nobly than any one else)

and finally a few pieces from this rather interesting collection









This came in the mail along with a few other CDs a few days ago, and my first reaction was "What the heck is this? I didn't order this!" So I checked my order, and sure enough, I ordered it. So my second reaction was, "What the heck did I order this for?" And I was determined not to like it. But I'm finding it rather interesting, though hard to classify. The songs and arias are more in the popular vein--as far as the 18th century is concerned. The orchestration is really marvelous, and Petibon's voice is really attractive.


----------



## csacks

In an almost completely novel experience, I am listening Mozart´s Don Giovanni. I am not a big opera fan. Besides some popular choruses and overtures, I am not used to listen opera neither vocal music, not because I do not enjoy it but because I use to listen music in my office all day long. I can see patients with instrumental music as a background, but vocal music fills all the environment, and I can not talk to my patients with somebody singing around. 
This time, because I am doing administrative work (I know, a delight), I can listen to Riccardo Muti and Wiener PO playing Don Giovanni. To be honest, I do prefer instrumental music. To be at the performance is something different.


----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> ...when recording for posterity, embellishments lose their delight through repeated listening and take away from the magnificence...


An astute observation and right on the mark.


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 20

*Prokofiev/Ravel*: Piano Concerto 3, PC in G, w. Argerich/LSO/Abbado (DG, rec.1967).

*Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto 5, w. Richter/Warsaw PO/Rowicki (DG, rec.1959).

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 2, w. Ashkenazy/LSO/Previn (Decca, rec.1970/1).

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 3, w. Argerich/Berlin RSO/Chailly (Philips, rec.1982).


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I suspect that's the same recording. The Lp I had was on an RCA Gold Seal coupled with Gilels's recording of Shostakovich's 2nd Piano Sonata. Probably repackaged from the original Red Seal (as pictured) release.


Good deal. Thanks!



Bruce said:


> By the way, even as I type this, I'm listening to Guy's recording of Liszt's B minor sonata. This is good! I'll have to make a comparison between Gilels and Guy, but my suspicion is that they'll come out pretty much even.


I'm glad you're enjoying Guy's performance too. The requisite strength is there -- but Guy's performance also has a quicksilver sense of fantasy and impishness about it. I like that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is my first Moeran disc, but it won't be the last! I really like the Symphony--has a strong Sibelius vibe--never a bad thing! (Haven't had a chance to listen to the other pieces yet.) Typical spacious Chandos sound.


Thatsa beauty, essential. And if I may suggest mo' Moeran: Cello Concerto, etc., w. Johnston/Ulster O. Falletta (Naxos rec. 2012); String Quartets, String Trio, w. Maggini Qt. (Naxos rec. 1995).:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Via Spotify: JACK Quartet: Live at Wigmore Hall. String Quartets by Xenakis, Cage, Ligeti, and birthday-boy Matthias Pintscher.


----------



## brotagonist

PC 1, 2, 3
Béroff, Masur/Leipzig

I am at this one again, to start the day. I am greatly enjoying it. I had never noticed how some of the quieter parts sounds like Debussy and how some of the exuberant parts sound like Saint-Saëns. This is a delight and I will soon graduate to the second disc in the set. I want to swim in this as long as I can and not use up all of my new stuff too quickly


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: piano concertos no 19& 20

*Murray Perahia *


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Andrea Lucchesini's version of Liszt's Sonata in B minor. It's included in this set:










_Best Liszt 50_ - Various Artists

I also want to get Lazar Berman's recording of the B minor Sonata. I've not heard it yet.










This was recorded in 1975 for Melodiya. It's paired with Schumann's First and Second Piano Sonatas.

Anyone heard it?


----------



## GreenMamba

Budapest Quartet performing Beethoven op. 127 (#12)


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Die gluckliche Hand, Variations for Orchestra, Verklarte Nacht for string orchestra
BBC Symphony, New York Philharmonic, cond. Boulez


----------



## aajj

Mozart's String Quintet in D Major, K593, Grumiaux & Co.









Divertimento in E-Flat for String Trio, K563
The designation divertimento hardly describes the seriousness of this great composition.


----------



## brotagonist

I just finished listening to:

James Dillon The Soadie Waste
Noriko Kawai, piano/ Irvine Arditti, violin/ Arditti Quartet/ Hiroaki Takenouchi, piano

Now, back from the net and into my living room:









Stravinsky Nightingale, Fox
Conlon/Paris Opera

I'm definitely feeling it  I can't wait for Oedipus Rex on the other disc, but I'm sticking with this one for another spin or three


----------



## Blancrocher

Nielsen: Piano Music (Andsnes); Wind Chamber Music (Bergen Wind Quintet)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Penderecki*: Chamber Music (rec.2001 - 2012).















View attachment 62540


----------



## SimonNZ

José Maurício Nunes Garcia's Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição - James Morrow, cond.


----------



## Albert7

While switching to an Android phone to play FLAC files, I listened to this off iTunes:


----------



## pmsummer

OL PRIMO LIBRO DE MADRIGALI
_Venezia 1611_
*Heinrich Schütz*
The Consort of Musicke
Anthony Rooley, director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch-Nielsen 1st and 4th symphonies


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't usually buy compilation albums but in this case these have filled some notable gaps...


----------



## SimplyRedhead

J. Sibelius, Suite for Violin and Strings op. 117
Just getting familiar with his works for chamber orchestra. So simple and, at the same time, so amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nielsen: "Commotio," for organ (Herrick); Poulenc: Organ Concerto (Durufle/Pretre)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Boccherini: Piano Quintet in A/Piano Quintet in D Minor The Chigi Quintet

Another elderly LP that plays splendidly, and of music that we are not exactly overburdened with recordings of even now, 60-odd years after this was made. The A major quintet is a cheerful affair, beautifully written and not dissimilar to what one might imagine Mozart to have written, had he composed any works for this combination. The D minor quintet runs deeper and initially reminds me somewhat of Mendelssohn's trio in the same key, it also feels more redolent of the 19th century for only having three movements, and dispensing with the minuet and trio. The performances are superb and I must complement the Decca engineers on a supremely well balanced recording, very natural sounding and still a joy even in this digital age!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Tapiola, Pohjola's Daughter, Oceanides.*

Boult with the LSO.


----------



## Bruce

csacks said:


> In an almost completely novel experience, I am listening Mozart´s Don Giovanni. I am not a big opera fan. Besides some popular choruses and overtures, I am not used to listen opera neither vocal music, not because I do not enjoy it but because I use to listen music in my office all day long. I can see patients with instrumental music as a background, but vocal music fills all the environment, and I can not talk to my patients with somebody singing around.
> This time, because I am doing administrative work (I know, a delight), I can listen to Riccardo Muti and Wiener PO playing Don Giovanni. To be honest, I do prefer instrumental music. To be at the performance is something different.
> View attachment 62530


Actually, I prefer instrumental music, too, but over the last several years I've been getting used to opera. The way I did it was similar to your method. I'd listen to it while doing something else, in my case, putting together a jigsaw puzzle. This way I gave my neural networks time to acclimate themselves to the genre, and I gradually got to the point where I really enjoy several operas.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cello Suites (Queyras) (2 CD)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## PetrB

*Luigi Dallapiccola ~ Vol de nuit (Night Flight)*

Luigi Dallapiccola ~ _Vol de nuit_ (Night Flight)

Opera in one act, on "Vol de nuit" (Night Flight) by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry.


----------



## cwarchc

Today's commute through the snow


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 62550
> 
> 
> Boccherini: Piano Quintet in A/Piano Quintet in D Minor The Chigi Quintet
> 
> Another elderly LP that plays splendidly, and of music that we are not exactly overburdened with recordings of even now, 60-odd years after this was made. The A major quintet is a cheerful affair, beautifully written and not dissimilar to what one might imagine Mozart to have written, had he composed any works for this combination. The D minor quintet runs deeper and initially reminds me somewhat of Mendelssohn's trio in the same key, it also feels more redolent of the 19th century for only having three movements, and dispensing with the minuet and trio. The performances are superb and I must complement the Decca engineers on a supremely well balanced recording, very natural sounding and still a joy even in this digital age!!


It'd be pretty darned difficult to find better engineers than the old Decca crowd.


----------



## George O

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)

Quartet No. 1 for Two Violins, Viola, and Cello in D Major, op 1

Quartet No. 2 for Two Violins, Viola, and Cello in F Major, op 10

Shostakovich Quartet

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1982
first issued 1974

So I was trying to explain to Emma that she really doesn't need to be in every shot, but she pointed out that she gets more Likes than stupid covers do, so there you go.

She seems a little puzzled by Cyrillic letters. I explained that it says the same thing in English up above and she said she knew that.


----------



## George O

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)

Symphony No. 1 in E Major, op 5

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra / E. Akulov

Carnival, overture, op 45

Moscow Radio Great Symphony Orchestra / L. Ginsburg
S. Sherman, organ

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1977

So Em was happy exploring the old family heirloom empty record cabinet until Rust decided to horn in on the action.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)
> 
> Symphony No. 1 in E Major, op 5
> 
> Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra / E. Akulov
> 
> Carnival, overture, op 45
> 
> Moscow Radio Great Symphony Orchestra / L. Ginsburg
> S. Sherman, organ
> 
> on Melodiya (USSR), from 1977
> 
> So Em was happy exploring the old family heirloom empty record cabinet until Rust decided to horn in on the action.


A 'like' for Glazunov and a 'LOVE' for Em holding the line. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> It'd be pretty darned difficult to find better engineers than the old Decca crowd.


The Decca engineer K.E. Wilkinson is certainly at the very top of _my_ list. Have you ever heard this Holst disc that he engineered from the sixties?










The sound is 'open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder' amazing.

The guy was an engineering genius.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> It'd be pretty darned difficult to find better engineers than the old Decca crowd.


Yes. Seemed to me when classical music CDs arrived, the Philips and Decca LP transfers (ADD) nearly always had the best sound. EMI, DG, Columbia/Sony were far behind, and didn't begin to recover until their much later remasterings, such as GROC, The Originals, and 20-bit Editions respectively.:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

This evening my auditory palate is being stimulated by:

Wuorinen - Dante Trilogy (chamber version)









Which for some reason, unfathomable to me, I really like a lot.

Followed by Mozart - Trio in E-flat for clarinet, viola and piano, K.498, from my Melos box set









Then moving to some orchestral works,

Massenet - Orchestral Suite No. 4









And Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 1 in E minor


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> This evening my auditory palate is being stimulated by:
> 
> Wuorinen - Dante Trilogy (chamber version)
> 
> View attachment 62560
> 
> 
> Which for some reason, unfathomable to me, I really like a lot.
> 
> Followed by Mozart - Trio in E-flat for clarinet, viola and piano, K.498, from my Melos box set
> 
> View attachment 62562
> 
> 
> Then moving to some orchestral works,
> 
> Massenet - Orchestral Suite No. 4
> 
> View attachment 62563
> 
> 
> And Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 1 in E minor
> 
> View attachment 62564


John Eliot Gardiner really does wonderful Massenet on that Erato cd, huh?-- there's a companion one as well on Erato by him that's equally as good. _;D_


----------



## aajj

Janacek's Capriccio, Concertino & Violin Sonata.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

The Scherbakov recording of the Shostakovich Prelude & Fugue cycle. First I was somewhat put-off by the very "soft focus" touch ... but after the second run-through, I loved it. ( The one I had previously was the Jarrett, which I still like, but it's quite different. The Jarrett is bright and very energetic sounding. )


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's early fifties Philharmonia Mozart _Symphony No. 29 _just has the most refined, sprightly elegance to my ears. His treatment of the first movement just charms and flatters me every time. I feel like the most beautiful person in the world listening to it. _Everyone should feel this way._ Buy it. Put it on. Tell me what you think! _;D_









Entire disc.









Selections.









_Symphony No. 3_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Catching up on yesterday and tonight's listening:

*Webern
Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op.9
String Quartet, Op.28*
LaSalle Quartet [DG, late 1960's I think]










*Jonathan Harvey
String Quartet No 4 (with live electronics)*
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2009]










*Mozart
String Quartet No. 15 KV 421 in D minor
String Quartet No. 21 KV 575 in D major
String Quartet No. 22 KV 590 in F major 'Prussian No. 1 & 2'*
Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G, 2001-3]


----------



## Jeff W

*At the gym...*









Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 11, 12 and 13. Geza Anda played the solo piano and led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Delius* birthday (1862).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Webern, _Variations for Piano_ - Gould
Funny that this should come with the Goldbergs, which together are more than 12 times as long :lol:
It's very good music.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 5 and 9 "Great" NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 "Emperor" Vladimir Horowitz/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Reiner

Schumann: Piano Concerto Solomon/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges

Excellent Schubert from Toscanini and the NBC band, the 5th Symphony is a real corker, done with style and panache and nothing to fear by comparison with period instrument ensembles, being fleet and nimble, I love it, as I do his interpretation of the 9th. Horowitz and Reiner give us a lithe and streamlined "Emperor". How I wish that Horowitz had still been performing in public when Reiner was with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, the thought of the marvellous sounds we may have had from that partnership with RCA's superlative recordings they made there is mouth watering. Finally Solomon in the Schumann concerto, leaving nothing to be desired either in performance or the recording. Such a warm sound he conjures from the piano, it makes you fall in love with this concerto all over again. A truly classic account.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37

James Levine leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## pmsummer

LUDI MUSICI
*Samuel Scheidt*
Les Sacqueboutiers

Naïve


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Decca engineer K.E. Wilkinson is certainly at the very top of _my_ list. Have you ever heard this Holst disc that he engineered from the sixties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound is 'open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder' amazing.
> 
> The guy was an engineering genius.




I haven't heard that particular one but I agree that Wilkinson was exceptional. "Open-mouth-of-ignorant-wonder" is a nice phrase!


----------



## Bruce

Marschallin Blair said:


> John Eliot Gardiner really does wonderful Massenet on that Erato cd, huh?-- there's a companion one as well on Erato by him that's equally as good. _;D_


Yes, he does. The recording I have did not actually come in the form illustrated; I bought these years ago on an old Musical Heritage Society Lp, which included Massenet's Suites 3, 6 and 7 as well. I assume it's the same recording, though I may be wrong if Gardiner made a later recording with the same forces--entirely possible. Gardiner's conception of these beautiful works can hardly be faulted.


----------



## Bruce

I'm finishing up my evening with

Weigl - Symphony No. 5 "Apocalyptic" - Sanderling conducts the Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin









The first two movements don't sound all that apocalyptic. The first sounds positively pastoral, though the second movement gets a bit agitated in spots. I'll have to wait a bit to see if fire starts to fall from the skies in the last two movements.

But these are mere observations regarding the subtitle. The work is quite nice.

Edit: Okay, a big "DUH!" moment here. I was listening to this on a playlist on my computer and when I loaded it, apparently I had the movements arranged 3, 4, 1, 2. This will very shortly be fixed.

But it still doesn't sound really apocalyptic.


----------



## Albert7

Just completed disc 7 at Starbucks and the train before meeting Izzy:


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Jommelli (1714-1774): Sinfonia "Temistocle"

Enzo Amato directing the Orchestra da Camera di Napoli


----------



## opus55

Beethoven 9 Fricsay Berliner










Another old favorite of mine


----------



## EDaddy

*Nielson's 5th...*

Nielsen's 5th... whoa! The first and second movements are like nothing I have ever heard. This guy was _deep!_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sachiko M and Ryuichi Sakamoto- Snow, Silence, Partially Sunny for electronics (2012).

We've reached such a level of mastery of control of sound... that every breath and every gesture contains so much detail and weight and meaning. And so we can create these subdued yet highly effective electronic classical pieces.


----------



## opus55

WAGNER: Götterdämmerung


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): Piano Sonata in C Sharp Minor, Op.4, No.3

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

José Maurício Nunes Garcia's Missa de Santa Cecília - Ricardo Kanji, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 62550
> 
> 
> Boccherini: Piano Quintet in A/Piano Quintet in D Minor The Chigi Quintet


The new Decca Mono Years box is going to include that lp (in replica sleeve). As well as, I now learn, Trio de Trieste's first recording of the Archduke, which I've been longing to see released on cd:


----------



## Pugg

​
CD23 (1981)
*MENDELSSOHN* Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven: Die Späten Klaviersonaten #28 (Op. 101) and #30 (Op. 109) - Maurizio Pollini*

#28 - Composed in 1816, the first of the Late period piano sonatas and around the time his Late Period began (1815). It "_was written in 1816 and was dedicated to the pianist Baroness Dorothea Ertmann, née Graumen. This sonata marks the beginning of what is generally regarded as Beethoven's final period, where the forms are more complex, ideas more wide-ranging, textures more polyphonic, and the treatment of the themes and motifs even more sophisticated than before. Op.101 well exemplified this new style, and Beethoven exploits the newly expanded keyboard compass of the day._"

#30 - Composed in 1820. "_After the huge Hammerklavier sonata, Op. 106, Beethoven returns to a smaller scale and a more intimate character. It is dedicated to Maximiliane Brentano, the daughter of Beethoven's long-standing friend Antonie Brentano, for whom Beethoven had already composed the short piano trio in B flat major WoO 39 in 1812. Musically, the work is characterised by a free and original approach to the traditional sonata form. Its focus is the third movement, a set of variations that interpret its theme in a wide variety of individual ways._"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Gilbert and Sullivan - The Mikado
I'm not listening to the whole thing, just some arias, but the recordings are very special, as it is my grandfather who sings the part of the Mikado.
He died in 2004, but I can still listen to his wonderful rich voice.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I listened again to this wonderful 2nd symphony of Richard Wetz. If you have not listened to Wetz' three symphonies and you like late Romantic era music you owe it to yourself to check him out. Anyone who likes Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius etc. should enjoy these. His melodies are beautiful and his orchestrations are lush.










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Physis II - BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Steven Schick, cond.

World Premiere from Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival, November 29, 2014






(interview with the composer at the beginning)


----------



## opus55

WAGNER: Götterdämmerung










Repeat of Act III again. Can't decide whether I like Janowski or Böhm. They're just different!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Schoenberg's _Erwartung_, as performed by Alessandra Marc, Giuseppe Sinopoli, and the Staatskapelle Dresden.

On YouTube:


----------



## Pugg

​
Bottesini : Fantasia "La Sonnambula ":tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Shostakovitch (arr. Smirnov for wind ensemble) String Quartet No 8 - Nederlands Blazers Ensemble






(only image I could find of cd)


----------



## tortkis

Hermut Lachenmann - Schreiben / Double (Grido II)









This is very good. I also like his string quartets very much. It's interesting to hear his _musique concrète instrumentale_ for a large scale ensemble. I feel that it's more effective with a small ensemble though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Bagatelles (Brendel); Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Ensemble Modern)


----------



## SimonNZ

Myaskovsy's Symphony No.6 - Dmitry Liss, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 4 "Italian" and 5 "Reformation"/"A Midsummer Night's Dream"- Scherzo/Octet - Scherzo NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Brahms: Symphony No.1 Vienna State Opera Orchestra/Hermann Scherchen

I can't imagine a better way to start the day than Mendelssohn's lovely sunny "Italian" Symphony. Toscanini is as bright and breezy as you could wish for and it really sets you off on the right foot! The remainder of this disc is equally enjoyable, as is Scherchen's Brahms 1. This is an LP picked up recently for 50p in a bookshop, good value methinks.


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Adolf Hasse*: _Requiem in C major_
Greta De Reyghère, soprano
Susanna Moncayo, alto
Ian Honeyman, tenor
Dirk Snellings, bass
Il Fondamento/Paul Dombrecht


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rimsky-Korskov: Scheherazade and Russian Easter Festival Overture
Mussorgsky: Khovanschina Intermezzo

Philadelphia Orchestra - Leopold Stokowski

Ancient recordings dating from 1928, 1929 and 1936, but spectacular performances. Would love to have these in modern sound!


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's String Quartet No.2 - New Vienna String Quartet, Evelyn Lear, soprano


----------



## Andolink

*Elliott Carter*: _ASKO Concerto_ for chamber ensemble (2000); _Dialogues_ for piano and chamber orchestra (2003)
Asko Ensemble/Oliver Knussen
Nicolas Hodges, piano
London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's String Quartet "No.0" in D major - LaSalle Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Planning to go through some of my Naxos 'American Series' discs over the next few days - I don't listen to most of them as often as I'd like but revisiting is always a pleasure. Starting with:


----------



## Andolink

*Usko Meriläinen*: _String Quartet No. 2 'Kyma'_ (1980)
The Medici String Quartet









*James Dillon*: _Traumwerk Book III_ for violin and piano
Irvine Arditti, violin
Noriko Kawai, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti :Adelia.*
New to me, but always nice to hear something new.


----------



## csacks

Helene Grimaud and Sol Gambetta in their magnificent DUO, playing Debussy´s sonata for piano and cello in D minor.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing selected favorites from the WTC; Moravec in Chopin and Debussy.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in G Major, D 74

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - Visions de l'Amen (Nonken, Rothenberg)*

Came in yesterday. Awesome disc-highly recommended.

NY Times review: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/18/arts/music/18amen.html


----------



## George O

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)

Symphony No. 2, op 16

The USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Fedoseyev

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1982


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 62625
> 
> 
> Moravec in Chopin and Debussy.


Moravec is wonderful.


----------



## brotagonist

I woke up way too early  This is a good way to get the day off on both feet again:









Strauss Zarathustra Don Juan Oboe Concerto
vK/Berliner

In my younger years, I was so taken with the opening to Z that I don't think I ever really took in much of the rest of it. I hear it as characteristic of the fin de siècle now. This is really the star of the 3 works for me at this time, but DJ, an earlier tone poem, is also very appealing and exemplary of the late Romantic. The late Oboe Concerto shows a side of Strauss I had never hitherto known. Overall, this is delightful.

As a youth, Strauss just wasn't avant garde to my ears, so he seemed to be of an older era than he really was. For the reputation for muddiness that Karajan has had, I find these performances to be very nice. There is very clear separation of instrumentation, without any getting lost in a wall of sound.

I *am* ready to start the next group from this album after this playing.

I'm also going to give this a farewell listen this morning:









Stravinsky Rossignol, Renard
Conlon/Opera Paris

I was pretty slow in being able to heartily enjoy this, but it has truthfully taken me on and won. I admit that I still haven't followed along with the libretto, something I always do in my first sessions with a new work, but, with it being on a disc, instead of on paper, it is just not as practical, so I will try to do it next year  I read somewhere that early Stravinsky was once criticized for sounding like Schoenberg. Oddly, while it is unmistakably Stravinsky, there is some truth to that in a phrase here and another there. Le Rossignol is sung charmingly, and I am not usually as ready to take on vocal works. Le Renard initially appeared as somewhat a footnote to the other work, but unnecessarily so. It has much humour and I found myself snickering at its zaniness. It is a burlesque, after all, and very enjoyable.

If I have time yet, I will also hear this one final time before setting it aside until next pass-through of the collection:









Prokofiev PC 1, 2, 3
Béroff, Masur/Leipzig

These 3 earlier concertos have really taken me by storm. I have played it quite a lot and I am reluctant to set it aside in order to hear the next group on the album. What marvellous piano concertos these are! I am starting to understand Prokofiev's style and he is definitely becoming a great favourite. I have heard all of his symphonies and a number of other works and have been listening to him in earnest for a couple of years now, but I had not ever been able to fix his style in any recognizable way, that would allow me to say, "Ah-ha! That is Prokofiev!" I can do it with many, many composers (I'm far from always correct, although I seem to be able to fairly accurately detect the composer's anteceding influencers, if not the composer himself), but Prokofiev has hitherto eluded me in this respect.


----------



## brotagonist

Morimur said:


> Came in yesterday. Awesome disc-highly recommended.
> 
> NY Times review: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/18/arts/music/18amen.html


That is one of my favourite works. I have never heard this performance. How exciting!


----------



## Vasks

_Spanish theatrical selections on LPs_

*Chapi - Overture to "La Revoltosa" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Falla - El Retablo de Maese Pedro (Argenta/London STS)*


----------



## Blancrocher

JACE said:


> Moravec is wonderful.


Lots of ways to go right with this repertoire--I've also been enjoying Paul Jacobs' Debussy recordings as a result of your and Vaneyes' mentions of them recently, btw.


----------



## Orfeo

George O said:


> Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)
> 
> Symphony No. 2, op 16
> 
> The USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Fedoseyev
> 
> on Melodiya (USSR), from 1982


Just curious, but what do you think of the Symphony?


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Complete Chamber Music for Flute (Wentz, Borgstede) (2 CD)*


----------



## Ingélou

*How can music be stately, quiet, joyous, and philosophical all at the same time?*
*This can!*
*Johann Schenck Scherzi Musicali Op VI,Modo Antiquo*


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann* : You are the world to me.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 21

*Rachmaninov/Ravel*: Piano Concerto 4, PC in G, w. ABM/Philharmonia/Gracis (EMI, rec.1957).

*Rachmaninov*: Symphony 2, w. LSO/Rozhdestvensky (IMP, rec.1988)

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Works Vols. 1 - 3 (2 & 3 covers not shown), w. Rodriguez (Elan, rec.1993/4).

*Roussel*: Symphony 2, Festin de l'araignee, w. ONdF/Martinon (Erato, rec.1968).

View attachment 62643














View attachment 62644


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: Symphony #2, Variations on A Theme by Hindemith, Partita (Szell); Hindemith: String Quartets (Danish)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> WAGNER: Götterdämmerung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat of Act III again. Can't decide whether I like Janowski or Böhm. They're just different!


Like them both.

Only ideologues force you to make a choice.


----------



## George O

dholling said:


> Just curious, but what do you think of the Symphony?


I like it (Glazunov #2) a lot.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kevin Pearson said:


> I listened again to this wonderful 2nd symphony of Richard Wetz. If you have not listened to Wetz' three symphonies and you like late Romantic era music you owe it to yourself to check him out. Anyone who likes Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius etc. should enjoy these. His melodies are beautiful and his orchestrations are lush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I might add: anyone who likes Korngold as well may find the Wetz symphonies attractive. He reminds me of Korngold in one respect: He writes beautiful lush harmonies but forgettable melodies for the most part. Nice reading music for me certainly.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Janos Starker - Baroque Italian Cello Sonatas

Don't often listen to non HIP but Janos plays with such musicality all is forgiven


----------



## Marschallin Blair

How many know Verdi's half-forgotten, mid-period opera _Stiffelio_?-- 'personally,' I mean. ;D-- especially the one with Gardelli, Carreras, and my girl, Sylvia Sass.

The singing of the Gardelli performance is all around fantastic. Carreras is great. Sass is _re-vel-a-tory_. The only person who'd exceed her in this role is. . . well. . . <espresso sip>. . . 'you know who.' _;D_

I couldn't believe how 'on' Sass was though. Her drama, shading, inflection, and intonation are superb. She floats those heart-rending pianissimi with such devastating effect. She _acts_ the role-- and she has the intelligence and the technique to emotionally slay you. Her high end has a slight wobble and the occasional squall-- but this is a purely caviling and academic objection. Her artistry is superb. I really love her _singing_. I really love her _voice_. Her timbre is _gorgeous_. Her _expression_, outside of Divina, is unrivaled.

The vocal lines of the score itself-- especially hers-- are imaginatively superb; works of psychological dramatic genius. _Viva Verdi_ _forever!_ Sass is_ so _affective in this role. I can't emphasize it enough.

As with so much Verdi, the genius to me is the_ vocal drama _in the score. Verdi writes a lot of gorgeous music-- sure. But where he's heads and shoulders above other opera composers is in terms of the expressive, dramatic _vocal line_.

One can make an extaordinary highlights disc of Wagner's opera music for orchestra without vocals-- certainly. One can't say the same for Verdi, obviously-- but then Verdi's genius isn't Wagner's genius: Verdi writes dramatic vocal lines like_ no one_-- Bellini and Donizetti excepted, of course.

Thrilling singing. _Such_ exquisitely-executed vocal textures of rare complexity.

Highest recommendation for Verdi fans and singing fanatics.

-- Yes, I had too much espresso.

Just slap me.


----------



## Kivimees

First, a big :tiphat: to SONNET CLV for introducing me to Mari composer, Andrei Eshpai.

Now enjoying listening to another CD:









Symphonic Dances on Mari Themes
Violin Concerto No. 4 
Symphony No. 2, "Praise To Light"


----------



## Badinerie

Been enjoying some Walton.










Mussorgsky-Ravel/ Stravinsky with The Philadelphia Orch/ Muti










Then some In-a-your-face Stokowski


----------



## Bruce

*Weigl redux*

I'm giving Weigl's Fifth Symphony another try. This time, right side up.









It is a rather nice work, and deserves to be heard in the proper order.

To give a little context, Karl Ignaz Weigl was an Austrian composer, 1881 - 1949, and a pupil of Zemlinsky.


----------



## csacks

Felix Mendelssohn´s String Quartets, by Artemis Quartet, via Spotify. Beautiful and full of innovation. That is my reason to love Mendelssohn´s music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 70 in D Major (Roy Goodman; The Hanover Band).


----------



## aajj

Schubert's String Quartet in G Major, D887, along with the 'Quartettsatz,' D703.
Quartetto Italiano.
Doesn't get much better.


----------



## Badinerie

Touch of the Sheherazades old CFP Kempe with the RPO. Kempe takes his time with this piece which doesnt hurt it at all!


----------



## Morimur

*Stravinsky Galore*

These two _excellent_ discs came in today...










This disc is mandatory for all Stravinsky aficionados-flawless performances all around.










Gergiev's recording is by far, the most savage and powerful account of Stravinsky's infamous ballet. This is the only 'Rite' you need.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My most recent listening:

Presently: *Richard Strauss' Eine Alpensinfonie*
Rudolf Kempe & Staatskapelle Dresden




​
*Franz Schmidt: Symphonies 1-4*
Vassily Sinaisky & Malmo Symphony Orchestra
























​
These have been in rotation over the last few days and will remain so. Much of my listening has been alongside multi-tasking which obviously is not necessarily to taking in a new work as fully as one would like. I have enjoyed all four Symphonies and accompanying pieces. These recordings on the Naxos Label are truly excellent.

Schmidt seems to be an underrated Composer, much like his contemporary Alexander Von Zemlinsky. A pity as there is some truly excellent music here.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Queued up next to my HiFi for later tonight is *Mahler's Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" performed by Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic*.







​


----------



## PeteW

Morimur said:


> These two _excellent_ discs came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disc is mandatory for all Stravinsky aficionados-flawless performances all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gergiev's recording is by far, the most savage and powerful account of Stravinsky's infamous ballet. This is the only 'Rite' you need.


I agree - the Gergiev is absolutely gripping.


----------



## LancsMan

*Felix Medelssohn String Quartets 2 & 6; Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel String Quartet* Quatuor Ebene on Virgin Classics








My second listen to this disc from my latest CD purchases. An excellent disc. Felix's SQ's are stronger than his sisters SQ - no great surprise there. Not sure yet which of his I prefer. 
The SQ No. 2 in A minor sounds rather like a politer sibling to a late Beethoven string quartet.
The SQ No. 6 is a surprisingly passionate work - rather more so than I would have expected.


----------



## Albert7

Finishing up disc 8 (last one) for this box set:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Morimur said:


> These two _excellent_ discs came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disc is mandatory for all Stravinsky aficionados-flawless performances all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gergiev's recording is by far, the most savage and powerful account of Stravinsky's infamous ballet. This is the only 'Rite' you need.


How have I not heard that one?!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert, Moments Musicaux.
Seems a bit like a box of assorted chocolates - eclectic and charming.


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen: La Fauvette des jardins (1970). From Peter Hill's cycle on Unicorn-Kanchana.


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935- ): De Profundis

Theatre of Voices / Paul Hillier

CD on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1996
USA production, manufactured in Germany - a bit confusing

"Out of the depths have I cried unto thee, O Lord"


----------



## LancsMan

*Schumann: Humoreske Op.20; Studies for the Pedal Piano; Morning Songs Op. 133* Piotr Anderszewski on Erato







A pleasing disc of Schumann in his element - the piano.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## DiesIraeCX

Morimur said:


> These two _excellent_ discs came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disc is mandatory for all Stravinsky aficionados-flawless performances all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gergiev's recording is by far, the most savage and powerful account of Stravinsky's infamous ballet. This is the only 'Rite' you need.


Check on the Abbado-Stravinsky recording, I have it and they are indeed great performances.

What I really want to say is you're absolutely right about the Gergiev _Le Sacre du Printemps_. Wow, what a performance! Consider it my next purchase.

:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Jean François Le Sueur's Oratorios For The Coronation Of Charles X - Christoph Spering, cond.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Ferenc Fricsay´s performance of Dvorak´s 9th symphony, from 1960, with BPO. In one word: Majestic


----------



## csacks

aajj said:


> Schubert's String Quartet in G Major, D887, along with the 'Quartettsatz,' D703.
> Quartetto Italiano.
> Doesn't get much better.
> 
> View attachment 62662


IMO, this is one of the best records of Schubert´s Quartets


----------



## LancsMan

*Kaufmann singing Wagner* Jonas Kaufmann with the Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin conducted by Donald Runnicles on Decca








Only my second listen to this enjoyable disc of Wagner opera excerpts and the Wesendonck Lieder.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire ravishingly gorgeous cd.









The 'King-Midas-Royal-Procession' choral scene.

Mackerras just nails this! He infuses the performance with an early-Korngoldian type of vitality.









Beginning of Act II, Helen's supplication to Menelaus. I just luxuriate in the power and radiant purity of Dame Gwyneth's voice in this.


----------



## opus55

*Havergal Brian*
Symphonies Nos. 4 and 12
_Jana Valásková, soprano | Slovak Philharmonic Choir
Adrian Leaper | Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Badinerie

Raiding the CFP cupboard again for this cheerfull item. Bloody awful cover but it has the BPO on the inside


----------



## Guest

Musik fur Streichinstrumente
- Kurtag.

Performed by the Keller Quartett. (ECM)

With such brevity Kurtag manages to elicit so much aural magic from the instruments. It is endlessly creative music, startling even, and often very dramatic. Like a good actor always seems to hold your attention no matter how little they may seem to be "acting", Kurtag keeps you in rapt attention with often the slightest scintillas of sounds.

Definitely benefits from listening on headphones.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Raiding the CFP cupboard again for this cheerfull item. Bloody awful cover but it has the BPO on the inside


Baddie, what are Cluytens' tempi like on that Beethoven's _Second_?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> *Havergal Brian*
> Symphonies Nos. 4 and 12
> _Jana Valásková, soprano | Slovak Philharmonic Choir
> Adrian Leaper | Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra_
> 
> View attachment 62679


"The Psalm of Victory"-- is the music worthy of the title?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Karol Szymanowski
Quartet for Strings no 1 in C major, Op. 37* (1917) 
*Quartet for Strings no 2, Op. 56* (1927) 
*
Igor Stravinsky
Concertino for String Quartet
Three Pieces for String Quartet
Double Canon for String Quartet*
Goldner String Quartet - Dene Olding (Violin), Julian Smiles (Cello), Irena Morozova (Viola),
Dimity Hall (Violin) [Naxos, 1997]










*Dvořák
String Quartet No.13 in G major, Op.106
String Quartet No.12 in F major, Op.96*
Pavel Haas Quartet [Supraphon, 2010]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Orchestral Suite No. 1* * Szymanowski String Quartets*
















I was finishing the Bach when I saw the post that Szymanowski wrote string quartets. I had no idea. Fortunately, it's on Spotify.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listened to Volume 5 of conductor Adriano's Fritz Brun series. I really like Brun's symphonies but had not yet heard his piano concerto. I really liked it quite a lot. The Variations for String Orchestra & Piano has some delightful moments as well.

I think I recall reading somewhere that this series is mostly self-funded by Adriano and so I don't mind paying a little more than I usually would for CDs. I hope he at least makes his investment back as the series is worth owning in my opinion.










Kevin


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 8*

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"
Eugen Jochum, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Kiri Te Kanawa, Julia Hamari, Stuart Burrows, Robert Holl










This my reference LvB 9. It's a towering, magnificent interpretation.

Here are some comments about Jochum's LSO LvB 9 from another source: http://classicalcandor.blogspot.com/2010/07/beethoven-symphony-no-9-cd-review.html


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARP CONSORTS
*William Lawes*
Maxine Eilander, harp
Les Voix Humaines

ATMA


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Poulenc* death day (1963).


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Sammartini (1700-1775): Symphony in D Minor, JC 23

Kevin Mallon leading the Aradia Ensemble


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, Symphony #40.
My favourite Mozart work - not quite Mozart's usual style, one of only two minor-key symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLONCELLO SOLO SUITES I, II, III
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Paolo Beschi, baroque cello

Basic Edition / Winter & Winter


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

If I keep picking up more recordings of Dvorak's 9th I'm going to end up with more than I have of Beethoven's 9th.  Very rugged, raw, and powerful recording.










Definitely one of my favorite recordings of one of my favorite works of 20th century music. As audacious as _Le Sacre..._ was... for whatever reason it immediately clicked with me when I first heard it years ago.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Speaking of _Le Sacre..._... I just stumbled upon this and had to immediately order it:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> "The Psalm of Victory"-- is the music worthy of the title?


Good music though I cannot say it lives up to its title.


----------



## Guest

Here's a nice one I don't listen to often enough:


----------



## SimonNZ

Romanus Weichlein's Missa Rectorum Cordium - Gunar Letzbor, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

I have fallen so far behind, preoccupied as I was with my current musical interests, that I haven't yet listened to last week's SS, so I am rectifying the deficit presently:









Mahler Symphony 3 (& 4)
Tennstedt/LPO


----------



## Josh

Another recent "blind buy" at a local second-hand shop...










*Original Double Bass Sonatas*
Ferenc Csontos, double bass
Szokolay Balázs, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Annibale Padovano's Mass For 24 Voices - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Pugg

DISC27:
*Beethoven*: Serenade, Op. 8 / Kodaly: Duo For Violin And Cello
Jascha Heifetz, William Primrose, Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## aajj

Mozart's 'Hoffmeister' Quartet, K499. 
Melos Quartet.

I only came to the 'Hoffmeister' and 'Prussian Quartets during the last couple of years and marvel as usual at the 'mature' Mozart, bursting with fresh invention. Don't love as much as the 'Haydn' Quartets, the peak of peaks, but not far below.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Speaking of _Le Sacre..._... I just stumbled upon this and had to immediately order it:


That Ozawa/CSO _Sacre _ in the set just HAM-MERS.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Good music though I cannot say it lives up to its title.


Thank you, Opus55. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> If I keep picking up more recordings of Dvorak's 9th I'm going to end up with more than I have of Beethoven's 9th.  Very rugged, raw, and powerful recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of my favorite recordings of one of my favorite works of 20th century music. As audacious as _Le Sacre..._ was... for whatever reason it immediately clicked with me when I first heard it years ago.


I just wish they'd re-engineer the _sound_ on that Sony Bernstein _Sacre_. Thumbs up.

The '59 Markevitch/Philharmonia _Sacre_?-- double thumbs-up.

-- If you like ferocious, savage, and sexual readings.


----------



## brotagonist

The Tennstedt Mahler Symphonies 3 & 4 set will soon end and I have queued these to follow:

Hummel Piano Concerto 5 (Shelley, London Mozart Players)
Spohr Quartet-Concerto (Jochum/Bruckner Linz Orchestra)

I have never heard anything by either of these composers. I chose both pieces, because they each have opus numbers above 100.


----------



## brotagonist

Josh said:


>


What a beautiful carved head!


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D.417
_Freiburger Barockorchester | Pablo Heras-Casado_










Hummel: Concerto for Piano and Violin in G Major, Op.17
_Alexander Trostiansky, violin | Polina Osetinskaya, piano
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra | Gregory Rose_


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: La Sonnambula.*:tiphat:
*Dame Joan Sutherland*/ Cioni/Corena


----------



## senza sordino

Last night, Shostakovich Symphony #6, slowly proceeding through my DSCH symphony cycle.







Prokofiev PC 3 and Bartok PC 2







This afternoon
Mahler Symphony #9


----------



## opus55

Beethoven
Piano Sonata Nos. 9 and 10, Op.14


----------



## Josh




----------



## brotagonist

I'm really keen on going through a number of versions for the weekend symphony, so I will get a head start with a recording I used to know when classical music was still really new to me 

Schoenberg Kammersymphonie 1, Op. 9b (orchestral version)
Inbal/RSO Frankfurt

It's so short, so I'll hear another version of Opus 9b (orchestral version), one I will be hearing for the first time ever:

Kammersymphonie 1, Op. 9b (orchestral version)
Pons/BBCSO


----------



## tortkis

Gamelan in the New World, Vol. 1 (Folkways Records)









New music of Daniel Goode, Dika Newlin, Elena Carey, Barbara Benary, and Philip Corner, beautifully played by The Gamelan Son of Lion. My favorites are Benary's pieces and Goode's minimalistic work.


----------



## Blancrocher

For Schubert's birthday: Radu Lupu in Piano Sonata 20 in A, D. 959.

I'll also sample an album on spotify for George Benjamin's birthday anniversary: Benjamin conducting his own Antara along with Boulez's Derive 1 and Memoriales, and Jonathan Harvey's "Song Offerings."


----------



## SimonNZ

"Edda: Myths From Medieval Iceland" - Sequentia


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Baddie, what are Cluytens' tempi like on that Beethoven's _Second_?




On the slightly brisque side of moderate, not rushed though. Similar to Sanderlings Philharmonia on EMI from '81 I prefer the Cluytens although its not such an airy recording.

This morning another Budget CFP LP With the RPO and various Conductors.
Great Performances from a great orchestra. I used to go to see them often at the Royal Festival Hall when they were under Previn.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Karol Szymanowski
> Quartet for Strings no 1 in C major, Op. 37* (1917)
> *Quartet for Strings no 2, Op. 56* (1927)
> *
> Igor Stravinsky
> Concertino for String Quartet
> Three Pieces for String Quartet
> Double Canon for String Quartet*
> Goldner String Quartet - Dene Olding (Violin), Julian Smiles (Cello), Irena Morozova (Viola),
> Dimity Hall (Violin) [Naxos, 1997]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dvořák
> String Quartet No.13 in G major, Op.106
> String Quartet No.12 in F major, Op.96*
> Pavel Haas Quartet [Supraphon, 2010]


Big fan of the Pavel Haas Quartet!


----------



## SimonNZ

Rebecca Saunders' String Quartet "Fletch" - Arditti Quartet


----------



## korenbloem

Michael Tippett performed by London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra under Colin Davis - A Child of Our Time [2008] [Live album] :clap:


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Glossa - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC!









I finished out listening to the complete Haydn String Quartets by listening to the Opus 1 'Quartets'. Not really quartets, but more like Divertimenti for String Quartet. The Schneider Quartet played in vinatge recordings from the early '50s in glorious old fashioned monophonic sound.









Went over to listen to Beethoven next. Symphonies No. 3 & 4 with John Eliot Gardiner leading the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. I don't think I've ever heard Beethoven played this fast and with this much passion...









Mozart and his Piano Concertos were next up on my listening. Geza Anda played concertos No. 14, 15 & 16 while leading the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard. Good music, but I don't think that Mozart has quite hit his stride in the form.









My nightly listening finished up with Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 3 and the Scottish Fantasy. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Hardly ever listen to Sutherland, but thought I'd give her a spin this morning.

This disc has the whole of her first recital for Decca, plus _Casta diva_ and _Qui la voce_ from _The Art of the Prima Donna_ and an over-decorated version of _Santa di patria_ from Verdi's *Attila*.

For me her _Casta Diva_ lacks authority, though the voice is silverily beautiful of course. Still I would not prefer it to versions by Callas, Ponselle and Caballe. *Qui la voce* hardly registered with me for all its beauty.

The *Lucia* arias from that first recital and the stunning *Linda di Chamounix* aria are definitely the best things on the disc. Interesting to note how, at this time in her career, she still sang words, and is more in tune with the drama. Serafin's influence perhaps? They were recorded at about the same time of her phenomenal success in *Lucia di Lammermoor* at Covent Garden, which Serafin conducted. Whatever the reason, they are preferable to the versions on either of her complete sets. For once the voice actually _speaks_ to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Would have been nice had the Lorca texts been included with the Crumb disc but that's my only quibble. Ditto with the Mallarme words for Boulez's Pli Selon Pli from this 4-disc set (texts for the other vocal works are included).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of Fleming's most successful recital discs, reminding me that I actually saw Fleming in Carlisle Floyd's *Susannah* at the Met many years ago.

Interesting repertoire, though, even in her own language, diction is not Fleming's strong point. Still the actual voice is gorgeous, and all the items on the disc suit her admirably. Nobody sings _Glitter and be gay_ quite like Barbara Cook, but this is one of the better operatic versions.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jonathan Harvey, String Quartets and String Trio (Arditti)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Miaskovsky - Symphonies No.9 and No.14
Svetlanov et al


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart arias.
Now playing : Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Flute Concerto No.1 in G Major

Pro Arte Orchestra of Munich with Kurt Redel on flute


----------



## Blancrocher

Looking forward to immersing myself in some Mozart piano concertos, having just discovered a very interesting thread started by Violadude: http://www.talkclassical.com/36094-mozarts-musical-adventerousness-underplayed.html

Some of the discussion is beyond my competence, but I'm enjoying it nonetheless.


----------



## Vronsky

Luciano Berio, New York Philharmonic - Sinfonia









Iannis Xenakis - Orchestral works & chamber music


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Badinerie said:


> Touch of the Sheherazades old CFP Kempe with the RPO. Kempe takes his time with this piece which doesnt hurt it at all!


Oh, so that's where they took that old Prince of Persia title screen from .


----------



## Bruce

*Prokofiev and Rach's Rock*

Today I'm sticking with the Russians, at least for starters.

Rachmaninov's The Rock, Op. 7, (which I believe is in C# minor, an important determination allowing it to be distinguished from other Rocks).









. . . before turning to Prokofiev, including some rather old recordings.







+






+








Piano Concerto No. 3 in C - Cliburn/Hendl and the Chicago SO
Excerpts from the 2 Suites from Romeo and Juliet - Mazur and the NYPO
Symphony No. 3 in C minor - Abbado and the London SO.


----------



## pmsummer

IKON OF LIGHT
*John Tavener*
The Sixteen
Members of The Duke Quartet
Harry Christophers, director

Collins


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Le Sacre*

Markevitch, 1959. If Ms. Blair is reading this, is this the one you've recommended?


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHT PRAYERS
_Contemporary Eastern European and Central Asian compositions by:_
*Steven Mackey, Dmitri Yanov-Yanovsky, Franghiz Ali-Zadeh, Sofia Gubaidulina, Tigran Tahmizyan, Osvaldo Golijov, Giya Kancheli*
Kronos Quartet

Nonesuch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Partsongs


----------



## Vasks

*Penderecki - Dies Irae, Polymorphia & De Natura Sonoris (Philips LP)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene
Ensemble Intercontemporain, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Messe en si mineur (Herreweghe)*


----------



## fjf

WTC...Richter tonight


----------



## George O

Ivan Moravec Plays Debussy

Claude Debussy (1862-1918)

Images
Des Pas sur la neige
Estampes

Ivan Moravec, piano

on Vox Cum Laude (NYC), from 1983










You can see the lack of color control they exercised. The one on the left has my favorite pianist looking like he was roasted for a time.










One copy of this record came from a college music professor who thought that just about everything was important.










I wonder if his students were taught to highlight every word in their textbooks?


----------



## DavidA

Strauss: Four Last Songs

Schwartskopf / Szell


----------



## Ravndal

Hearing Brahms symphony 1 for the first time. I don't know why i put it off for as long as I did, because this is pretty great.

Claudio Abbado & Berliner Phil.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## isorhythm

Naturally.


----------



## aajj

Schubert & Brendel on Franz's 218th birthday! Schubert must've been humming memorable melodies as he exited the womb.









Also, Schubert & Pires, another pair born in musical heaven.


----------



## Cosmos

Morning music: Chopin Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante

Later today, for the birthday boy, Winterreise


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in C Major, Op.16, No.5

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## millionrainbows

*Håkon Austbø*

*Messiaen: Piano Music Volume 4; Håkon Austbø, piano (NAXOS).* Good collection of lesser known works. I first became aware of Norwegian *Austbø *when I heard him play the music of Peter *Schat's* chamber music. Then, I found a *Satie* offering. He's an artist I remember, and for good reason. Upon googling his name in Amazon Music, I see more recordings by him which I'd like to have: *Debussy* and *Scriabin.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Ivan Moravec Plays Debussy
> 
> Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
> 
> Images
> Des Pas sur la neige
> Estampes
> 
> Ivan Moravec, piano
> 
> on Vox Cum Laude (NYC), from 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the lack of color control they exercised. The one on the left has my favorite pianist looking like he was roasted for a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One copy of this record came from a college music professor who thought that just about everything was important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if his students were taught to highlight every word in their textbooks?


I remember when I was an undergraduate, I was reading an essay on Karl Marx in Ludwig von Mises book _Socialism_. I'll never forget it. The essay was called "Economic Destructionism" and it was so engrossing to me that I highlighted the first two pages in their entirety-- and I didn't even realize what I was doing until I was done. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I _completely relate_ to the highlights on the Debussy record.


----------



## brotagonist

There is a new thread about the music eras one listens to, that made me think about Medieval and Renaissance music. I scanned a Wikipedia article and the suggestions YT provided, and selected this for Medieval:

Pérotin : Sederunt Principes
Organum Quadruplum. c.1199 CE
Hilliard Ensemble

and this for Renaissance:

Palestrina : Missa Brevis
Phillips, Tallis Scholars

I fruitlessly searched for some secular music by Palestrina, so I selected this one, as 'brevis', particularly when combined with 'missa', sounds comforting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Le Sacre*
> 
> Markevitch, 1959. If Ms. Blair is reading this, is this the one you've recommended?
> 
> View attachment 62739


I don't know if it is or not, because Markevitch did it twice on EMI with the Philharmonia: once in 1951 and then again in 1959.

I wouldn't get the one in your picture regardless, because even if it is the '59 performance, the refurbished EMI sound on the Testament incarnation is so much better. It has considerable less hiss, more brassy brightness, and an improved lower frequency response.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Glass*: Symphony No. 9

Bruckner Orchestra Linz, 
Dennis R. Davies

... in all its magnificence.

The 2nd movement is especially sublime, epic, profound and other such things


----------



## Jos

More Strawinsky. (And Alban Berg)
Wonderful concerto's. Strawinsky is an all time favourite of mine.









Perlman
Boston Symph. Orch. Ozawa

DGG 1979/1980

Great, just great.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Pohjolas Daughter, Nightride and Sunrise, Lemminkäinen Suite
Gothenburg Symphony, cond. Jarvi


----------



## George O

Ernest Bloch (1880-1959)

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

Yehudi Menuhin, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra / Paul Kletzki

on Angel (NYC), from 1964

What a look!


----------



## brotagonist

If Palestina's Missa Brevis is any indication, I am glad I didn't select his Missa Longus  It is pretty, but I was very impatient.

Now, I've got this on (I already played it once just before breakfast and now I will hear it again while eating):








Schoenberg : String Quartet in D; Chamber Symphony 1, arr. Webern for piano quintet; String Quartet-Concerto of 1933

The first piece sounded a lot like Brahms, I thought, as I still lay in bed this morning. I had heard 2 versions of Op. 9b last night, and I confess that I think the full orchestra version sounds a bit muddied and less effective than the 15-instrument version I have gotten more familiar with. Webern's arrangement is a gem! And the last of the 3 works, titled Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra is curious: did Schoenberg start composing in a more romantic style or is he using trickery to make me think he did? It has some marvellous pulsating sequences and an intoxicating Romantic flavour. It is the piece I know least well, as I had never heard it, until I got this album 2 years ago.


----------



## millionrainbows

Take that! Binaural 20-bit. See, they record it with that Neumann dummy-head, which has two microphones where the ears are. That way, when you listen with headphones, it's like you're in the actual environment where it was recorded.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> And the last of the 3 works, titled Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra is curious: did Schoenberg start composing in a more romantic style or is he using trickery to make me think he did? It has some marvellous pulsating sequences and an intoxicating Romantic flavour. It is the piece I know least well, as I had never heard it, until I got this album 2 years ago.


It's Schoenberg's own piece "after" one of Handel's Concerti Grossi. You're certainly not wrong to hear more Romantic flavor in it than Baroque, though, as his very free interpolations upset the balance of the original pretty thoroughly, despite retaining Handel's melodies. The piece isn't all that frequently played or recorded, but it's an interesting footnote in Schoenberg's oeuvre.

In a similar vein is the Cello Concerto "after" Monn, which I seem to recall departs even more from its source material, and the Suite for Strings in G major, which is an entirely original work based on Baroque models crossed with Romantic and Modern elements.


----------



## Ravndal

millionrainbows said:


> *Håkon Austbø*
> 
> *Messiaen: Piano Music Volume 4; Håkon Austbø, piano (NAXOS).* Good collection of lesser known works. I first became aware of Norwegian *Austbø *when I heard him play the music of Peter *Schat's* chamber music. Then, I found a *Satie* offering. He's an artist I remember, and for good reason. Upon googling his name in Amazon Music, I see more recordings by him which I'd like to have: *Debussy* and *Scriabin.*


Great pianist. Know a couple who have studied under him. Great guy as well.


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels: vocals

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Haydn man

Saw this disc today whilst out with the family and couldn't resist
Marriner on top form with the ASMF


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this on tinychat now:






A precursor to Richard Strauss.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more American Classics from Naxos - and possibly about as different from each other as I could imagine!



















P.S. - the image width of the Feldman cover is a little contracted but at least it makes Morton look a bit leaner!


----------



## George O

Karel Husa (1921- still kicking): String Quartet No. 1, op 8 (1948)

Priaulx Rainier (1903-1986): Quartet for Strings (1939)

The Alard Quartet

on the obscure Leonarda (NYC), from 1983

5 stars. I love Priaulx Rainier!










Rainier










Husa


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Piano Sonatas 2 and 3/Barcarolle/Etudes Op.10 and Op.25/Trois Nouvelles Etudes Vlado Perlemuter

I listen to these performances of Chopin by Vlado Perlemuter with enormous pleasure. He had a wonderful tone, a big full tone, and was a very *VERY* fine player of Chopin. They are not the fastest and most dynamic of performances, but the strength and architecture that he brings to them are of a quality very rarely achieved. I find that a good many pianists who excel in other composers fall rather flat when it comes to Chopin. Indeed whilst nearly every pianist plays some Chopin, there are few who are consistently excellent. Perlemuter is (in my opinion) undoubtedly one of them, and I'll brook no argument on the matter!


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 22

*Schnittke*: Symphony 2, w. Royal Stockholm PO/Segerstam (BIS, rec.1994).

*Schnittke/Shostakovich*: Piano Quintets, w. Berman/Vermeer Qt. (Naxos, rec.2000).

*Scriabin*: Symphonies 3 & 4, w. OdP/Barenboim (Erato, rec.1986/7).

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Horowitz (Sony, rec.1963 - '72).






















View attachment 62766


----------



## Bas

I was on a two day Mozartean tour untill this afternoon, and now that it is evening I am enjoying Verdi with a glass of wine:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Concerto for Horn no. 4 in E-flat k495, Concerto for Oboe in C k314, Concerto for Bassoon in B-flat k191, Concerto for Horn in D k368b
By Katharina Jansen [oboe], Dona Agrell [bassoon], Teunis van der Zwart [horn], Freiburger Barock Orchester, Petra Müllejans [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concertos no. 17, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27
By Malcolm Bilson [fortepiano], The English Baroque Soloists, John Elliot Gardiner [dir.], on Archiv









I had not heard these for a while: The piano concerto and the opera are for me Mozart's real strong game (an opinion once more asserted after this listening session.)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - String Quintets in C K515, in Gm K516
By the Nash Ensemble, with Phillipe Dukes [viola], on Hyperion








These are pretty but I must admit I did not listen with hundred percent attention and these works don't speak to me in such a way that I can only listen with hundred percent of attention.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Violin Sonatas In E-flat K481, in F K547, in G K301, in C K303, in A K305, in C K296
By Itzhak Perlman [violin], Daniel Barenboim [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone








K481's Rondo is one that stands out!

Giuseppe Verdi - Don Carlo
By Placido Domingo, Montserrat Caballé, Shirley Verret, Sherill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi, Giovanni Foianni, e.a. Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Convent Garden, Carlo Maria Giulini [dir.], on EMI


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 62755
> 
> Schoenberg : Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra of 1933


It would be a grave error to overlook this charming later piece without opus of Schoenberg. Initially, one might be led to think that he is returning to his early style, but I think not. The music has the characteristic Shoenbergian pulse that is his strong rhythmic sense. Where Stravinsky's rhythm appears percussive and pounding, Shoenberg's is wavelike, with flows and ebbs. The piece seems to unwind like a music box, an impression that is accented by the heavy-handed use of embellishments and flourishes on the main line of the piece that throbs unrelentingly onward. There appear to be quotations of or stylistic resemblances to composers of the past, just on the verge of my ability to identify, such as Viennese Romantics, perhaps Tchaikovsky, and others, and an uncanny foreshadowing of styles to come, perhaps microtonalism and Schnittke's polystylism.


----------



## elgar's ghost

George O said:


> Husa


That's a fine-looking set of choppers for someone of his age.


----------



## Triplets

Two CDs today, and now off to baby sit the Grandson
The first was Manfred Honeck conducting the Pittsburgh SO on the Reference Recording Label in Dvorak's Eight Symphony and Jancek Suite from Jenufa. This SACD is as enjoyable as anything I have bought for years. The Jenufa Suite is fantastic music (apparently culled together by a Czech Conductor some years after the Composer's Death) and it blew me away with it's originality and atmospherics. Honeck's Dvorak also has many original touches. it may not be as echt-authentic sounding as Kubelik or Szell but it is genial and dramatic at the same time and the pacing makes it meander a bit less than in some other versions. The Orchestra is wonderful and the perspective is true middle of the Hall, not razor sharp, with plenty of Hall ambience. It sounds great in multi or two channel.
I then reached into one of the large Mercury boxes to pull something at random and came up with Paul Paray and the Detroit SO in Saint-Saens Organ Symphony. I'm not a big fan of the piece, on of the few Romantic warhorses that I haven't obtained multiple competing versions of, but somehow it fit the dreary pre storm atmosphere here.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Inspired by my own comment in another thread. 
John Tavener's Protecting Veil - Isserlis


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary (1694)
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary (1695)_
*Henry Purcell*
Felicity Lott, Thomas Allen, Charles Brett, John Williams
Monteverdi Choir
Monteverdi Orchestra
Equale Brass Ensemble
John Eliot Gardiner, director

Erato


----------



## brotagonist

elgars ghost said:


> That's a fine-looking set of choppers for someone of his age.


Feast your eyes 









Different strokes :lol:


----------



## Guest

I am listening To the organ Music from Buxtehude and Bach.what a joy to hear the passacaglia played by Piet Kee.His playing feels so natural ,direct to the:angel: heart of the Music.I have no choice I must have all his other recordings at least the recordings he made for Chandos.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schubert* birthday (1797).


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening,* Schoenberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9, w. Members of ACO/Chailly (rec.1992).


----------



## PeteW

After much anticipation this arrived today:









Just superb. 'nuff said.


----------



## KenOC

My choppers look good too. They'd better, with what I paid for them. :lol:


----------



## LancsMan

*Brahms: The Symphonies* Gewandhausorchester conducted by Riccardo Chailly on Decca








This is an excellent box set of all the Brahms symphonies and several other orchestral works as filler. I admit to not listening to as much Brahms as I used to in my youth. But my early enthusiasm for this music is still there - it's just I've discovered so much more music since then. I've always found Brahms more satisfying than say Tchaikovsky.

Of the symphonies my favourite is the fourth - but I also have a soft spot for the second, maybe the underdog of his symphonies.


----------



## SimonNZ

Georg Donberger's Missa Dominus Fortitudo Mea - Paul Angerer, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Awesome Isle of the Dead from Andrew Davis.
A little slower than I'm used too. Makes it more foreboding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rossini, The Barber of Seville.
Lovely melodies and a wonderful overture.


----------



## Jeff W

*Gym Listening*









Today's listening at the gym was Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 17 & 18. Geza Anda played the solo piano and led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard.


----------



## ArtMusic

Early Baroque opera by Cavalli, nice music if you particularly like Monteverdi.

Staging is utter rubbish by stage director David Alden, who obviously has no taste but one of a desire to ridicule and distract the story and music.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Schoenberg/Chamber Symphony 1 performed by Orpheus. I also listened to Verklarte Nacht and the other chamber symphony. Orpheus does a great job on all three. Some of my favorite works by Schoenberg. Recommended.


----------



## Orfeo

George O said:


> I like it (Glazunov #2) a lot.


Yes, Glazunov's Second Symphony is a very striking piece: engaging, very well developed, exciting, and in the slow movement, beautiful yet quite seductive (little wonder of its influence on Rachmaninoff's Second Concerto, second movement). I always like this symphony immensely, and Fedoseyev with his orchestra definitely have this work very well measured (still in the benchmark status).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major, K 488 (Murray Perahia; English Chamber Orchestra).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Dutchess has me smiling ear to ear.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Five minutes of your time is all I'm asking

Prelude in D Major - Rachmaninov


----------



## PeteW

MagneticGhost said:


> Five minutes of your time is all I'm asking
> 
> Prelude in D Major - Rachmaninov


I shall give it gladly- wonderful prelude, I love it. 
My personal favourite played by Marietta Petkova.


----------



## PeteW

MagneticGhost said:


> Five minutes of your time is all I'm asking
> 
> Prelude in D Major - Rachmaninov


Thanks again MagneticGhost 
also must mention the performance of this by Andrey Ponochevny - essential viewing:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I've been listening to a Bach Gigue - well, playing it actually, but it's such amazing music that it feels more like listening to it. The counterpoint is so perfect, the structure so well-thought out, that I am doubting whether Bach could have been human.


----------



## MagneticGhost

PeteW said:


> Thanks again MagneticGhost
> also must mention the performance of this by Andrey Ponochevny - essential viewing:


Great performance. I just wish I could bring out the melody like that when I play it. :lol:
Thanks for that share - I can't find Marietta Petkova's version anywhere I'm afraid. Although she does a mean G minor.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Ernest Bloch (1880-1959)
> 
> Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
> 
> Yehudi Menuhin, violin
> Philharmonia Orchestra / Paul Kletzki
> 
> on Angel (NYC), from 1964
> 
> *What a look!*


Yes. Fantastic cover photo. :cheers:


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## JACE

Now listening to the Saturday Symphony:










Arnold Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9 / Michael Gielen, SWF Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden

EDIT: 
Just reading up about this work. I didn't realize that Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No. 1 was one of the compositions performed at the famous _Skandalkonzert_ in Vienna in March 1913.










Good year for rioting at concerts: Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ caused Parisian concert-goers to go bonkers just two months later.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 "Pathetique"/"Nutcracker" Suite NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Chopin: Ballades 3 and 4/Etude, Op.10 No.3/Impromptu No.1/Nocturne in F Minor, Op.55 No.1/Scherzo 1 Vladimir Horowitz

Tchaikovsky: "Manfred" Symphony/"Romeo and Juliet" NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Continuing my enjoyable trawl through the Toscanini collection, we come to Tchaikovsky. The "Pathetique" is a fine interpretation, though not as deep, to my way of thinking as my favourites in this symphony (Kletzki/Dorati and Fricsay), I really liked the "Nutcracker" though, I found it very charming and the recording is one of the best I've heard thus far in this set. The "Manfred" Symphony is absolutely superb, the recording is very very good....... it's just a shame that Toscanini makes a fairly large cut in the finale. In fairness, cuts in this work seem to have been common practice up until the 1960s, but this is such a thrilling performance that one just wishes there were more of it! Nonetheless, cuts and all, Toscanini is more thrilling than a good many I've heard....... "Romeo and Juliet" is kept on a fairly tight leash, but it's none the worse for all that.
Horowitz in Chopin is totally different from Perlemuter listened to earlier this evening, but just as pleasing in his own way. He always had the measure of the 4th Ballade (indeed his live performance of it at the Royal Festival Hall in 1982 was one of the most thrillingly emotional experiences that I've ever had in the concert hall, an indelible memory), one of the other most successful performances on this disc is that of the first Impromptu, played with exactly the right lightness of touch and a spontaneity that is essential for something impromptu. In this he is every bit the equal of Cortot, and that really is saying something. The Nocturne too is a very fine interpretation, and I doubt the first Scherzo has ever been recorded to greater effect, again, the lightness of touch and feathery scampering across the keys in the swifter sections of the piece is something that I've not heard the equal of from any other pianist (this too was on that 1982 RFH programme, and equally well played). All in all a most enjoyable evening's session!


----------



## aajj

Enjoying Schubert's birthday with my favorite recording of the 9th Symphony, courtesy of Klemperer. This recording of the 8th 'Unfinished' is not among my favorites, however; comes off a bit chilly.









Schubert's 'Arpeggione' Sonata (though they did not bother listing it on the cover), Ma & Ax, and the 'Trout' Quintet.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Italian Concerto
Christophe Rousset, Harpsichord


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 62789
> View attachment 62790
> View attachment 62791
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 "Pathetique"/"Nutcracker" Suite NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini
> 
> Chopin: Ballades 3 and 4/Etude, Op.10 No.3/Impromptu No.1/Nocturne in F Minor, Op.55 No.1/Scherzo 1 Vladimir Horowitz
> 
> Tchaikovsky: "Manfred" Symphony/"Romeo and Juliet" NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini
> 
> Continuing my enjoyable trawl through the Toscanini collection, we come to Tchaikovsky. The "Pathetique" is a fine interpretation, though not as deep, to my way of thinking as my favourites in this symphony (Kletzki/Dorati and Fricsay), I really liked the "Nutcracker" though, I found it very charming and the recording is one of the best I've heard thus far in this set. The "Manfred" Symphony is absolutely superb, the recording is very very good....... it's just a shame that Toscanini makes a fairly large cut in the finale. In fairness, cuts in this work seem to have been common practice up until the 1960s, but this is such a thrilling performance that one just wishes there were more of it! Nonetheless, cuts and all, Toscanini is more thrilling than a good many I've heard....... "Romeo and Juliet" is kept on a fairly tight leash, but it's none the worse for all that.
> Horowitz in Chopin is totally different from Perlemuter listened to earlier this evening, but just as pleasing in his own way. He always had the measure of the 4th Ballade (indeed his live performance of it at the Royal Festival Hall in 1982 was one of the most thrillingly emotional experiences that I've ever had in the concert hall, an indelible memory), one of the other most successful performances on this disc is that of the first Impromptu, played with exactly the right lightness of touch and a spontaneity that is essential for something impromptu. In this he is every bit the equal of Cortot, and that really is saying something. The Nocturne too is a very fine interpretation, and I doubt the first Scherzo has ever been recorded to greater effect, again, the lightness of touch and feathery scampering across the keys in the swifter sections of the piece is something that I've not heard the equal of from any other pianist (this too was on that 1982 RFH programme, and equally well played). All in all a most enjoyable evening's session!


A wonderful write up, as usual! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Catching up on the day's listening:

*Ottorino Respighi
Il tramonto (The Sunset), for voice & string quartet/string orchestra, P. 101 
String Quartet ("Quartetto dorico"), P. 144*
New Hellenic Quartet; Stella Doufexis Mezzo-Soprano [BIS, 2006]

Il tramonto is fabulously beautiful - I'm told there are still better versions out there, but for now I have this on Spotify.










*Frank Bridge
String Quartet No. 3
Three Novelletten, for string quartet 
Three Idylls for string quartet
Three Pieces for String Quartet*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2003 & 1992]

















*William Schuman
String Quartets Nos. 2, 3 & 5 *
Lydian String Quartet [Harmonia Mundi, 1994]










*Alexander Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19*
Escher String Quartet [Naxos, 2011]


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Two works - one contemporary and one older.
The contemporary: Ligeti, _Continuum_. 
WOW. That is... terrifyingly fast.
The older work: Beethoven, _Grosse Fuge_.
I think must be in at least the top five of my favourite works of all time.


----------



## brotagonist

I wasn't expecting it anytime soon, but MagneticGhost has verily made me curious right now  about Taverner, so:

Taverner : Fragments of a Prayer
[performers not indicated]

My curiositity is sated for the present.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky
Lyrische Symphonie for soprano, baritone & orchestra, Op. 18
Altenberg Lieder, collection of 5 songs for voice & orchestra, Op. 4

Berg
Lyric Suite, for orchestra* (arr. from Nos.2-4 of string quartet version)
Vlatka Orsanic, James Johnson; Michael Gielen, Southwest German Orchestra {Arte Nova, rec. 1994]



> Released in 1995, these splendid recordings of Alexander Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony in Seven Songs, Op. 18; the Three Pieces from Alban Berg's Lyric Suite, and his Five Orchestral Songs after Texts from Postcards, Op. 4 -- better known as the Altenberg Lieder, after the author of their texts -- are welcome offerings on this budget label, especially because the performances are first-rate and deserve serious attention. The distinguished maestro Michael Gielen commandingly leads the SWR Symphony Orchestra in these post-Romantic and Expressionist masterworks and draws out the magnificent post-Mahlerian sonorities Zemlinsky and Berg both required to convey their complex ideas. Soprano Vlatka Orsanic and baritone James Johnson are rapturous, dramatic, and fiercely passionate in their performances, which may remind listeners in places of operatic singing in intensity. But the real drama -- suggested in Zemlinsky, but obvious in Berg -- is in the rich orchestral accompaniments, which churn and pulse with the deeper, darker emotions that single voices can only partly convey. The sound quality is terrific, too, so this recording is a winner on all counts and a real bargain at the low price.
> 
> -- Blair Sanderson, AllMusic












*Bridge
String Quartet No. 2 in G minor*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]

Frank Bridge's splendid impressionist second string quartet played by the irrepressable Maggini Quartet. I'm very pleased this got just enough support to sneak into the latest batch of nominations for the TC Top 100+ string quartets thread.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue -- E. Power Biggs on the pedal harpsichord. Big and brawny, this is a must-have recording if you can find it!


----------



## SimonNZ

Jan Voříšek's Missa Solemnis - Marek Stryncl, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting of this Sunday

CD9 (1970)
*Bach Suites *Nos. 1-4


----------



## brotagonist

Yes, I have finally progressed to the next half of this album:









Prokofiev PC 4 & 5, Overture on Jewish Themes, Visions Fugitives
Béroff, Masur/Leipzig

Absolutely great! PCs 4 & 5, which I have known for about 2 years now, were instant favourites, so I am thrilled to hear another performance. Prokofiev didn't want to write music using a recycled theme, but he warmed to the idea over time and produced the Overture. I admit that I missed it, the first time through the series of works. I didn't miss the stupendous Visions Fugitives. I like Prokofiev's music more and more... and I already liked it before.


----------



## Josh

Another random thrift store find. Most impressive! Very highly recommended.










*Halka - Highlights from the Polish National Opera*
Stanislaw Moniuszko (Composer)
Zdzislaw Gorzynski (Conductor)

http://www.amazon.com/Halka-Highlights-Polish-National-Opera/dp/B0013L9AE2


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart:* concerto's for two and three pianos

*Lupu/ Perahia *


----------



## senza sordino

A big and lovely day of music today:

Mendelssohn String Quartets 2, 3 and 6







Bruch and Mendelssohn Violin Concerti. I've probably spun this disk more than any other. I've had it for nearly 20 years, and I love it. I might begin to learn the Bruch later this year, technically it's a bit easier than the Mendelssohn. 







Sibelius Symphonies 5&6, Karelia Suite and Valse Triste







RVW Symphonies 7&3







Ravel Piano Concerto in G and Concerto for the Left Hand, Valses nobles et sentimentales and Gaspard de la nuit


----------



## Josh

Don't believe the sterile reviews by impotent amazon reviewers. These are beautiful performances and the playing by Ms. Harnoy is spirited, accurate and concise.


----------



## Badinerie

Smetana Weinberger and Enesco










Bit of Mozart.


----------



## dgee

Music on a grand scale (of sorts)

Feldman's timeless Quartet for Piano and Strings (in the recording by Vicki Ray and the Eclipse Quartet - the Kronos one seemed too 'hard')

and then 

Become Ocean - a recent John Luther Adams piece for orchestra which I wouldn't always be in the mood for but was just now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just time for a couple of my Naxos American discs before digging in to disc three of Boulez's Erato 4-disc set...


















Gould's take an Americana may be seen as hokey by some, but with the Foster Gallery he cleverly turns some of Foster's greatest hits into a Pictures at an Exhibition-style suite by using a snippet of Campdown Races and peppering it amongst the other tunes in variation form just as Mussorgsky did with Promenade, thus helping to bind the work together.

Most of the Gottschalk material was originally for piano but such was its exotic nature some of it almost seemed to be crying out for orchestration, and orchestral arrangements of some of Gottschalk's more celebrated pieces is what he have here. I believe the only bespoke orchestral work on this disc is the "A Night in the Tropics" symphony, which Hot Springs Musical Festival band leader Richard Rosenberg re-arranged for more modest forces (original performances allegedly featured 650 musicians - beat that, Mahler...)

On both discs I would have thought everyone involved must have a real hoot playing this stuff!


----------



## Blancrocher

Julian Bream playing Frank Martin's "4 Brief Pieces" for guitar; a first listen to the Amati Quartet in string quartets by Martin, Szymanowski, Hermann Haller, and Wladimir Vogel


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Unashamedly lighthearted fare, but, even when singing in German, Wunderlich injects loads of Italian sunshine into these popular songs. One always gets the sense from Wunderlich, that here is someone who got enormous pleasure out of the sheer act of singing. Guaranteed to brighten up any morning, unless you happen to be terminally curmudgeonly.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

In my student days, the 7th was my favourite Beethoven symphony. I remember I had an LP of the BPO conducted by Cluytens on CfP - not a bad version if I remember rightly.

Well this morning I felt like something uplifting so out came Kleiber's terrific version, and it certainly did the trick. I think, on balance, the 7th might still be my favourite.


----------



## Jos

Elgar, celloconcerto, into&allegro for strings, serenade for strings

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult
Paul Tortelier

EMI, 1973


----------



## Pugg

​
Herbert von Karajan : Invitation to dance.
Wonderful recording with lovely music for this Sunday


----------



## Pugg

​*A tribute to Maurizio Pollini who died at the age of 90 years*


----------



## Andolink

*Frank Bridge*: _Piano Sonata_ (1921-24)
Mark Bebbington, piano









*Beat Furrer*: _String Quartet No. 3_ (2004)
KNM Berlin
Steffen Tast, violin
Angela Jaffé, violin
Kirstin Maria Pientka, viola
Ringela Riemke, violoncello


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this via Spotify
I wanted to listen to the Gubiadulina, but was drawn to listening to the Bach also. Mighty glad I did as these are highly enjoyable performances
The 'In tempus praesens' will be the main object of my listening for the new composer of the month


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Hungarian Rock, and other keyboard works (Elisabeth Chojnacka, etc.); String Quartet #2 (Arditti)


----------



## papsrus

Saxophone Concerti (BIS)
Pekka Savijoki, saxophone; The New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra

Lars-Eric Larsson -- Concerto, Op. 14
Alexandr Glazunov -- Concerto in E flat, Op. 109
Jorma Panula -- Adagio & Allegro


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Zuccari (1694-1788): Cello Sonata No.4 in A Minor

Musica Perduta: Renato Crisuolo, cello -- Luca Marzetti, double bass -- Michele Carreca, theorbo -- Alberto Bagnai, harpsichord


----------



## Heliogabo

Different and great performance with James King and great Fischer Dieskau. And Lenny's mahlerian passion of course...


----------



## Bruce

*Lazarus*

I'm beginning my Sunday with

Schubert - Lazarus









which so far is a beautiful work. I read in a review of this work that some find it to be an adumbration of Wagner's Parsifal, being an oratorio with a lot of tuneful recitative and based on a religious subject.


----------



## Vasks

_First hearing of a newly arrived CD_


----------



## Albert7

Heard the last disc (Vienniese sp? songs) from this box set on CD:


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to this compact disc with my stepdad:


----------



## joen_cph

*Schubert*: _String Quintet _/ Vellinger quartet & Greenhouse / BBC Music Magazine CD

Got this yesterday for little money. Good, engaged playing, great sound - one of my favourite recordings, together with say the old Rostropovich/Taneyev4.









*Schubert*:_ Lieder, orchestrated by Reger, Offenbach etc._ / Hermann Prey / RCA LP

Same circumstances; nice too.









*Bach*: _4 Concertos_ / Kennedy /EMI CD

Good, not too eccentric, and yet very dansant.









*Beethoven*: _Sonatas 12 & 30 etc._ / Frantisek Rauch / supraphon LP

Though Rauch being one of the grand old men among Czech pianists, I didn´t find this particularly interesting. The Czech repertoire seems more worth exploring.


----------



## papsrus

Marcel Tyberg -- Symphony No. 2; Piano Sonata No. 2 (naxos)
Fabio Bidini, piano; Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra; JoAnn Falletta, conducting









Someone on this thread recommended this one a while back. Whoever is was, thanks. Beautiful.

And this Buffalo bunch is quite impressive as well.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert D960. Happy birthday Franz!


----------



## starthrower

After owning this box for a couple of years, I'm finally giving Les Noces a good couple of listens. And quite an historic recording w/ Samuel Barber, Aaron Copland, Lukas Foss, and Roger Sessions on pianos. For some history on this piece, here's the Wiki link. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_noces


----------



## brotagonist

I have just traversed Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex for the first time.















Welser-Möst/LPO

The original cover is on the left; the new cover is on the right, primarily depicting the other album it has been repackaged with.

I am clearly going to have to give this quite a bit of attention. It doesn't have the Stravinskian rhythmic hooks of his earlier Rossignol and Renard that hooked me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

** * * HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG MITCHELL * * * *



















I'm playing the heroic and exuberantly wonderful choruses from _Les Troyens_ and _Benvenutto Cellini_ right now to celebrate Greg Mitchell's birthday.

I want to publicly and shamelessly thank him (hey, this isn't the bottom of a vodka bottle speaking when I'm up here on the table at Benihanna, "making a fool out of myself" singing Abba standards-- it's 'performance_ art_') for all of his great posts at TC on singing, singers, opera, classical, and 'yes,' his unrivaled knowledge and generosity in sharing all things 'Divina.'

Happy Birthday, Greg. I love you. I wish I could send you a Karen Krasne _Bête Noire _ torte for your birthday-- but you're in the U.K. and I'm in California, so the freshness of the whole ganache-thing wouldn't work by the time it got to you.

Anyway, I raise my glass to you. _;D_

<Kiss.>

(I only do this because I'm shameless and Greg would never dream in a million years of telling people that it was his birthday.)


----------



## Triplets

Schubert, Piano Sonata, D. 664, Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## bejart

Louis Massonneau (1766-1848): Oboe Quartet No.3 in C Major

Ensemble Piu: Andreas Gosling, oboe -- Eva Gosling, violin -- Martin Borner, viola -- Markus Beul, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I spent a looong day yesterday painting in my studio... but unfortunately didn't get to listen to as much music as I would have liked. One of our partners is getting married and moving so a lot of time was spent in discussing his moving out, the lease, the transfer of utilities, etc...

Anyway... I did get to listen to these:










Honestly, I didn't listen close enough to this to develop an opinion. Today I'm listening to Simon Rattle's _Firebird_:










As I'm becoming more enamored of Stravinsky I have two more discs of the _Firebird_ and _Petrouchka_ on order:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Other listening yesterday:










I am not a Schoenberg fan... but I quite enjoyed this recording with Hilary Hahn's lyrical violin... although I did have to put up with one studio mate continually shouting out, "Torture music!"










It's been a while since I last played this take on the Art of Fugue (I have more than a few alternatives) and I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

starthrower said:


> After owning this box for a couple of years, I'm finally giving Les Noces a good couple of listens. And quite an historic recording w/ Samuel Barber, Aaron Copland, Lukas Foss, and Roger Sessions on pianos. For some history on this piece, here's the Wiki link. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_noces


For excellent alternatives you might look into this recording:










Ernest Ansermet is also required listening for the Stravinsky listener:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> ** * * HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG MITCHELL * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing the heroic and exuberantly wonderful choruses from _Les Troyens_ and _Benvenutto Cellini_ right now to celebrate Greg Mitchell's birthday.
> 
> I want to publicly and shamelessly thank him (hey, this isn't the bottom of a vodka bottle speaking when I'm up here on the table at Benihanna, "making a fool out of myself" singing Abba standards-- it's 'performance_ art_') for all of his great posts at TC on singing, singers, opera, classical, and 'yes,' his unrivaled knowledge and generosity in sharing all things 'Divina.'
> 
> Happy Birthday, Greg. I love you. I wish I could send you a Karen Krasne _Bête Noire _ torte for your birthday-- but you're in the U.K. and I'm in California, so the freshness of the whole ganache-thing wouldn't work by the time it got to you.
> 
> Anyway, I raise my glass to you. _;D_
> 
> <Kiss.>
> 
> (I only do this because I'm shameless and Greg would never dream in a million years of telling people that it was his birthday.)


Indeed you are.


----------



## PeteW

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I spent a looong day yesterday painting in my studio... but unfortunately didn't get to listen to as much music as I would have liked. One of our partners is getting married and moving so a lot of time was spent in discussing his moving out, the lease, the transfer of utilities, etc...
> 
> Anyway... I did get to listen to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I didn't listen close enough to this to develop an opinion. Today I'm listening to Simon Rattle's _Firebird_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm becoming more enamored of Stravinsky I have two more discs of the _Firebird_ and _Petrouchka_ on order:


...and also suggest see Morimur's recommendation (Jan 30) of Rite of Spring in the hands of Gergiev.


----------



## Haydn man

Finished listening to this, he very enjoyable and not as intense as later Mozart
Marriner really does seem an accomplished Mozartian and draws splendid playing from the ASMF


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals_
*The Dowland Project*
John Potter

ECM New Series


----------



## pmsummer

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Other listening yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last played this take on the Art of Fugue (I have more than a few alternatives) and I quite enjoyed it.


One of my favorite versions.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wilhelm Friedman Bach's Cantata "Erzittert und fallet" - Hermann Max, cond.


----------



## omega

*Debussy*
_Six Épigraphes antiques_
Alfons and Aloys Kontarsky








*Ravel*
_Le Tombeau de Couperin_
_Menuet Antique_
Claudio Abbado | London Symphony Orchestra








_Daphnis et Chloé_
Claudio Abbado | London Symphony Orchestra | London Symphony Chorus


----------



## bejart

Checking my thesis that that "Foyle's War" is in the 'Adagio' here ---
Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto No.12 in D Major, Op.Post.2

Frantisek Preisler Jr. directing the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Viimec, violin









Yep, it's there, although it a much slower tempo than on the Naxos recording.


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)

Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No. 7)

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir / Sir Adrian Boult
Norma Burrowes, soprano

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 1st Symphony and Haydn Variations-Harnoncourt and the BPO


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Missa Votiva - Václav Luks, cond.


----------



## George O

Johan Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin

Sonata for Violin solo no 3 in C major BWV 1005
Partita for Violin solo no 3 in E major BWV 1006

Johanna Martzy, violin

on Coup d'Archet (England), from 2010
originally recorded 1954 and 1955, respectively, and released on Columbia in the UK in 1955 and 1956

from the 10-LP set Johanna Marty: The EMI Recordings


----------



## fjf

Schubert tonight.


----------



## Triplets

Shostakovich, Cello Concertos 1&2, Mork, Petrenko, Liverpool DSCH mood perfectly fits the blizzard that we midwesteners are suffering through.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> ** * * HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG MITCHELL * * * *
> 
> hey, this isn't the bottom of a vodka bottle speaking when I'm up here on the table at Benihanna, "making a fool out of myself" singing Abba standards--


That's happened to me once too often to make comfortable reading!

Happy birthday though Greg.


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin concertos BWV 1041, 1042, double violin concertos BWV 1043, 1060
By Richard Egarr [violin], Rachel Podger [violin], The Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Franz Schubert - Piano Sonatas D960 in B-flat
By Wilhelm Kempff [piano], on Deutsche Grammophone


----------



## opus55

*Hummel*
Bassoon Concerto in F Major, WoO 23, S63
_Karen Geoghegan
Opera North Orchestra | Benjamin Wallfisch_


----------



## pmsummer

DANSES DANSERYES
_Praetorius, Mainerio, Moderne, Gervaise, Susato, Anonymous Medieval Dances_
*Muisca Antiqua*
Christian Menoze, director

Disques Pierre Verany


----------



## D Smith

Chopin Etudes Op. 10 and 25 performed by Pollini. Surely one of my desert island discs. He makes them sound so effortless and so sublime simultaneously.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 1
Chicago Symphony
Pierre Boulez

Best conductor ever!!! :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Giving a another listen to this marvelous disc. 

Followed by "something completely different".










Late Renaissance/Early Baroque

Pierre Boulez

Best conductor ever!!!

Oh Please! 

Not even the greatest French conductor.


----------



## brotagonist

After the football game, I am listening to:

Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
[no performers indicated]


----------



## senza sordino

Benjamin Britten Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto







This is a photograph of my autographed CD liner notes. Tasmin Little was in town last October and signed four of my CDs with her performing.


----------



## Josh

Found this today at a thrift store. Yee haw!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák:* Symphonies 7 & 8 
DORATI


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 23

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Horowitz (RCA, rec.1955 - '76).

*Shostakovich*: Cello Concerti 1 & 2, w. Schiff/BRSO/M. Shostakovich (Philips, rec.1984).

*Shostakovich*: Violin Concerti 1 & 2, w. Vengerov/LSO/Rostropovich (Elatus, rec.1994).

*Shostakovich*: Symphony 4, w. USSR/Rozhdestvensky (Melodiya, rec.1985).


----------



## Albert7

Post-super-bowl listening on tinychat now:


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> *Brahms* 1st Symphony and Haydn Variations-*Harnoncourt and the BPO*


One of the best Brahms cycles, Jim. S'prised it doesn't get more notice.:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

Per Nørgård Symphony no. 2, Segerstam/Danish NRSO. 

Completely new to me work. Can't even remember listening to this composer before.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6
Vienna Philharmonic, Pierre Boulez

There are two great performances of this music that are mandatory listening for me, both with the Vienna Philharmonic:
the Pierre Boulez and the Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*dfg*









Beethoven, Second Symphony, Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra

IN

CAN

DES

CENT.

Red-blooded, heroic, superb. . .


----------



## SimonNZ

playing now:










Priaulx Rainier's String Trio


----------



## Marschallin Blair

And moving on to important things: Suliotis as an absolutely _ferocious_ Princess Abigaille. Singing that shatters glass._ Unreal _drama.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach concertos
Pires *


----------



## Albert7

Played this on tinychat tonight and Shosty's version of "jazz music" is not like Gershwin's.


----------



## SimonNZ

Morton Feldman's String Quartet No.1 - The Group For Contemporary Music


----------



## PeteW

Just heard Nocturne from Borodin's 2nd string quartet (D major) on radio - sublime. 
My next purchase surely?


----------



## Badinerie

Segovia Now...as a guitarist I learned to play a few classical pieces to help my technique and this guy influenced me when I started out.


----------



## PeteW

Badinerie said:


> Segovia Now...as a guitarist I learned to play a few classical pieces to help my technique and this guy influenced me when I started out.


...and now Rachmaninov's D major prelude! 
We are being truly pampered this morning...


----------



## SimonNZ

Vincent Persichetti's Symphony No.6 "Symphony For Band" - Frederick Fennell, cond.

that cover is just all kinds of wrong


----------



## PeteW

PeteW said:


> ...and now Rachmaninov's D major prelude!
> We are being truly pampered this morning...


....followed by the Cavalleria Rusticana Intermezzo!
and this performance also just marvellous:


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Etudes (Uchida); Boulez: ...explosante-fixe..., Notations, Structures bk. 2 (Aimard/Boffard/Boulez)


----------



## Josh

Yet another recent thrift store discovery. God bless thrift stores. 50 cents well spent! 










http://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Conce...qid=1422863260&sr=1-1&keywords=martinu+hickox


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Thrilling performances of two Shostakovich early symphonies.


----------



## Josh

10-CD set. Now playing *Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine* on disc 2.


----------



## Taggart

SimonNZ said:


> Vincent Persichetti's Symphony No.6 "Symphony For Band" - Frederick Fennell, cond.
> 
> that cover is just all kinds of wrong


Looks like Brian Blessed attempting either Lear's fool or a Morris dancer.


----------



## SimonNZ

Taggart said:


> Looks like Brian Blessed attempting either Lear's fool or a Morris dancer.


I certainly have nothing against Morris dancers, and I assume the photo ties into Grainger's Lincolnshire Posy, its just that right there on the cover it also says "Armenian Dances" and "Three Japanese Dances", which its harder to imagine that chap performing.

Or am I on the wrong track entirely, and that's just conductor Frederick Fennell in his usual podium attire?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Josh said:


> 10-CD set. Now playing *Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine* on disc 2.


A favourite of mine. Who are the soloists on this one? My favourite is a version on Supraphon conducted by Kulinsky with the Loriods as the two soloists.


----------



## Blancrocher

James Dillon: Book of Elements (Noriko Kawai); Tristan Murail: Winter Fragments, etc. (Argento Chamber Ensemble)


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> And moving on to important things: Suliotis as an absolutely _ferocious_ Princess Abigaille. Singing that shatters glass._ Unreal _drama.


Be very careful.


----------



## csacks

Sir John Eliot Gardiner came to my office to perform Schumann´s 4th Symphony. He brought Le Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique with him. We are quite constrained but it is OK.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I blow hot and cold with Glass but this disc I do like. The short four-part work Company (aka String Quartet no. 2) serves as a good pre-cursor to the VC as - in its guise here for string orchestra - it inhabits a not dissimilar sound world. The Prelude and Dance from from Akhnaten end the disc but perhaps it would have been nice to have had another one or two of his lesser known orchestral works instead.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: symphonies 3 and 8
*Carlos Kleiber *


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify: "Liebeslieder," a selection of new instrumental compositions commissioned by Ensemble Recherche.

*p.s.* A list of works on the disk: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Wergo/WER67922


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> One of the best Brahms cycles, Jim. S'prised it doesn't get more notice.:tiphat:


you know it is odd but I have never been drawn to the 1st no matter how much I might appreciate other works by Brahms and even with this highly acclaimed cycle I have yet to 'get' this symphony!
However I am considering yet another cycle-Ondine,Berglund and the COE!


----------



## csacks

Evgeny Kissin is playing Schulman´s Piano Concert. Carlo Maria Giulini is conducting Wiener Philharmoniker. This is strong, to start the week.


----------



## Badinerie

PeteW said:


> ....followed by the Cavalleria Rusticana Intermezzo!
> and this performance also just marvellous:


It was slower paced than usual but very Lush sounding. I couldnt find my minidisc remote this morning or I would have had them!


----------



## Badinerie

SimonNZ said:


> I certainly have nothing against Morris dancers, and I assume the photo ties into Grainger's Lincolnshire Posy, its just that right there on the cover it also says "Armenian Dances" and "Three Japanese Dances", which its harder to imagine that chap performing.


Presuming it is a chap.....


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Sacred Arias & Cantas (Daniels, Bicket)*


----------



## Vasks

*Goldmark - Overture: In Italy (Korodi/Hungaroton)
Brahms - Serenade #1 (Joeres/IMP)*


----------



## Heliogabo

Dvorak, slavonic dances w Kubelik's orchestra. Two czech masters


----------



## Albert7

Listening to all of Schnabel's Beethoven piano sonatas on tinychat.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Pieces pour Violon & Basse Continue (Schmitt, Gervreau, etc)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 24

*Shostakovich*: Symphony 8, w. ACO/Haitink (Eloquence, rec.1982).

*Sibelius*: Symphonies 2 & 5, w. Philharmonia/HvK (EMI, 1960).

*R. Strauss*: "Till", Don Juan, "D&T", w. BPO/HvK (DG, rec.1972).

*Szymanowski*: Violin Concerti 1 & 2, w. Zehetmair/CBSO/Rattle (EMI, rec.1995).


----------



## Blancrocher

The great pianist, Aldo Ciccolini, died yesterday at the age of 90. I'm listening to his Severac.


----------



## Orfeo

*Reinhold Gliere*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
Suite from the ballet "The Red Poppy."
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Edward Downes.

*Sergei Bortkiewicz*
Symphonies nos. I & II.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Sergei Taneyev*
Concert Suite for Violin & Orchestra in G minor, op. 28.
-Andrei Korsakov, violin.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Hector Berlioz*
Harold en Italie, op. 16.
-Laurent Verney, alto (viola).
-Le Orchestre de L'Opera Bastille/Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## csacks

Continuing with Robert Schumann, now it is his Cello Concert. Yo Yo Ma and Sir Colin Davis are playing. Beautiful concerto.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 67*

Rachmaninov: Preludes
Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)










The first version of Rachmaninov's Preludes that I heard was Alexis Weissenberg's. But his approach didn't appeal to me. Weissenberg seemed intent on wrestling the music to the ground, as if he could subdue the music by dominating it. After hearing Ashkenazy's account, Weissenberg's shortcomings became even more apparent. Ashkenazy plays with authority and power -- but he also finds many moments of sublime stillness and poetry. In his performance, the music unfolds with an unforced naturalness, regardless of whether it's thunderous or gentle.

Richter's (incomplete) recordings of Rachmaninov's Preludes are staggering, with moments of breath-taking virtuosity. I wouldn't want to be without them. But Ashkenazy's set is the version that I'm drawn to most frequently. To my ears, there's something inevitably right about his approach.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Palestrina* death day (1594).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Lourie*: The Blackamoor of Peter the Great (Symphonic Prose); Funeral Games in Honor of Chronos, w. Kremer/Philharmonia/Eschenbach (rec.1996).

Syntheses; Formes en l'air (a Pablo Picasso), w. Lombardi (rec.1995).


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten*: Serenade for tenor horn and strings.
*Ian Bostridge *


----------



## brotagonist

Listening right now:









Stravinsky Oedipus Rex
Welser-Möst/LPO

I'm giving this 2 consecutive listens, to let it penetrate  I like the French dialogues (if I had to speak that rapidly, I wouldn't have a clue what I was saying; no wonder the French use so many words just to say a simple statement  ) and the sung parts in Latin. I think I'm starting to get a feeling for this.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> you know it is odd but I have never been drawn to the 1st no matter how much I might appreciate other works by Brahms and even with this highly acclaimed cycle I have yet to 'get' this symphony!
> However I am considering yet another cycle-Ondine,Berglund and the COE!


Re *Brahms 1 *(rec. 1963), if you haven't tried already. Good *Schumann 1* (rec.1971), too. Powerful readings.

*Brahms 1* with less hot mustard, but most valid, Suitner with Staats. Berlin.:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Unalloyed, lighthearted fun. The acoustic is a bit boomy, but the performance is pure delight!


----------



## Vaneyes

Josh said:


> Yet another recent thrift store discovery. God bless thrift stores. 50 cents well spent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Conce...qid=1422863260&sr=1-1&keywords=martinu+hickox


Good find, and one of my *Martinu* essentials.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Unalloyed, lighthearted fun. The acoustic is a bit boomy, but the performance is pure delight!


*
I ORDERED THIS WEEKS AGO AN I STILL DON'T HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ashkenazy's Concertgebouw Rach _Two_.

Great? Distinguished? Or merely heart-swelling _wonderful_?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> I ORDERED THIS WEEKS AGO AN I STILL DON'T HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*




You will LOVE it!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

This *Schoenberg* Chamber Symphony 1 (rec.1985) is taxiing toward the runway, for yet another "Saturday Symphony" listening.

View attachment 62926


----------



## Badinerie

I love La Vie Parisienne. This DVD is brill! If you dont mind the modern setting which I dont.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 67*
> 
> Rachmaninov: Preludes
> Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version of Rachmaninov's Preludes that I heard was Alexis Weissenberg's. But his approach didn't appeal to me. Weissenberg seemed intent on wrestling the music to the ground, as if he could subdue the music by dominating it. After hearing Ashkenazy's account, Weissenberg's shortcomings became even more apparent. Ashkenazy plays with authority and power -- but he also finds many moments of sublime stillness and poetry. In his performance, the music unfolds with an unforced naturalness, regardless of whether it's thunderous or gentle.
> 
> Richter's (incomplete) recordings of Rachmaninov's Preludes are staggering, with moments of breath-taking virtuosity. I wouldn't want to be without them. But Ashkenazy's set is the version that I'm drawn to most frequently. To my ears, there's something inevitably right about his approach.


Thanks for the extended, actual, flesh-and-blood 'review'-- I love reading them. I wish people would do more of them in Current Listening. I love hearing _why _music touches people and what nuances and perspectives of performances _matter_ to them.

Music to me is about emotions, and vitality, and vivid living.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I love La Vie Parisienne. This DVD is brill! If you dont mind the modern setting which I dont.
> 
> View attachment 62927


I mind.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

But I 'like' the music.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Preludes, Toccatas, Fantaisies & Fugues pour Orgue (Durufle)*

Johann Sebastian Bach - Preludes, Toccatas, Fantaisies & Fugues pour Orgue (Durufle) (5 CD)


----------



## Heliogabo

O


Vaneyes said:


> *Lourie*: The Blackamoor of Peter the Great (Symphonic Prose); Funeral Games in Honor of Chronos, w. Kremer/Philharmonia/Eschenbach (rec.1996).
> 
> Syntheses; Formes en l'air (a Pablo Picasso), w. Lombardi (rec.1995).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ecx.images-
> 
> .com/images/I/51LDpti%2BTDL.jpg


A question: what is the Schnittke's piece in here?


----------



## Jos

How could I have missed out on this for so long ? As addictive as Bach !!


----------



## Heliogabo

First time with Schumann's 4th, intense, dramatic, and beautiful, on this set









I'll listening to this work in concert next saturday in sala Nezahualcoyotl


----------



## Bruce

brotagonist said:


> I have just traversed Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 62853
> View attachment 62855
> 
> 
> Welser-Möst/LPO
> 
> The original cover is on the left; the new cover is on the right, primarily depicting the other album it has been repackaged with.
> 
> I am clearly going to have to give this quite a bit of attention. It doesn't have the Stravinskian rhythmic hooks of his earlier Rossignol and Renard that hooked me.


I felt the same way about Stravinsky's Oedipus. However, I recently had the chance to watch a performance of this on DVD, and it made a lot of difference. After seeing the performance, I went back to listen again to the CD, but without the visuals, it just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Bruce

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I spent a looong day yesterday painting in my studio... but unfortunately didn't get to listen to as much music as I would have liked. One of our partners is getting married and moving so a lot of time was spent in discussing his moving out, the lease, the transfer of utilities, etc...
> 
> Anyway... I did get to listen to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I didn't listen close enough to this to develop an opinion. Today I'm listening to Simon Rattle's _Firebird_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm becoming more enamored of Stravinsky I have two more discs of the _Firebird_ and _Petrouchka_ on order:


If you're making a study of Stravinsky, allow me to make a recommendation for Monteux's Petruschka. That's my own personal favorite of that particular ballet.


----------



## aajj

Schubert's Fantasy for 4-Hands in D Minor, D940
Mozart's Sonata for 4-Hands in D Major, K448

Peraha & Lupu









Arvo Part - Tabula Rasa & Fratres
Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Gil Shaham


----------



## brotagonist

Bruce said:


> If you're making a study of Stravinsky, allow me to make a recommendation for Monteux's Petruschka. That's my own personal favorite of that particular ballet.


I am not making a study of Stravinsky, just a study of a new Stravinsky album 

I am already familiar with those works, although not those performances. Monteux sounds great! One day, I plan to compare my collected albums with those by Gallic interpreters. Thanks for the recs


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 67*
> 
> Rachmaninov: Preludes
> Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version of Rachmaninov's Preludes that I heard was Alexis Weissenberg's. But his approach didn't appeal to me. Weissenberg seemed intent on wrestling the music to the ground, as if he could subdue the music by dominating it. After hearing Ashkenazy's account, Weissenberg's shortcomings became even more apparent. Ashkenazy plays with authority and power -- but he also finds many moments of sublime stillness and poetry. In his performance, the music unfolds with an unforced naturalness, regardless of whether it's thunderous or gentle.
> 
> Richter's (incomplete) recordings of Rachmaninov's Preludes are staggering, with moments of breath-taking virtuosity. I wouldn't want to be without them. But Ashkenazy's set is the version that I'm drawn to most frequently. To my ears, there's something inevitably right about his approach.


I agree completely. There's something in Ashkenazy's performances of these works that I find especially attractive. I have not heard Richter's version, but for the moment, Ashkenazy is the standard interpretation for me.


----------



## brotagonist

I was reading about Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex, then neoclassicism, then neoromanticism, then:

Richard Danielpour Piano Concerto 4
Wang, Entremont/Wiener Kammerorchester


----------



## Bruce

aajj said:


> Schubert's Fantasy for 4-Hands in D Minor, D940
> Mozart's Sonata for 4-Hands in D Major, K448
> 
> Peraha & Lupu
> 
> View attachment 62931
> 
> 
> Arvo Part - Tabula Rasa & Fratres
> Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Gil Shaham
> 
> View attachment 62929


That's the same recording I have of the Mozart and Schubert works for 2 pianos. Great recording on both works.


----------



## Bruce

brotagonist said:


> I was reading about Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex, then neoclassicism, then neoromanticism, then:
> 
> Richard Danielpour Piano Concerto 4
> Wang, Entremont/Wiener Kammerorchester


Everything I've heard by Danielpour I've really liked, but have yet to hear any of his piano concerti. I think I'll give this a listen on YouTube while I finish perusing the comments in Current Listening.


----------



## brotagonist

Bruce said:


> I agree completely. There's something in Ashkenazy's performances of these works that I find especially attractive. I have not heard Richter's version, but for the moment, Ashkenazy is the standard interpretation for me.


That's a work I don't know. It boggles the mind


----------



## Bruce

*Ravel D*

To begin my day, I'm listening to

Samson François play Ravel's Piano Concerto in D with André Cluytens and the Orchestre de la S des C du C









For me, this defines Ravel's D major concerto. Not only for the playing, but the sonics are just perfect. Every note is crystal clear, both of the piano and the orchestra. In so many other recordings of Ravel's D major concerto, too many piano passages get lost in the sound of the orchestra, especially that last cadence at the very end of the concerto, but here the EMI engineers nailed it perfectly.

And, thanks to a recommendation by brotagonist, even as I write this I'm listening to Danielpour's 4th piano concerto on YouTube, and enjoying it very much!


----------



## brotagonist

Bruce said:


> Everything I've heard by Danielpour I've really liked, but have yet to hear any of his piano concerti. I think I'll give this a listen on YouTube while I finish perusing the comments in Current Listening.


I might venture to say, after only one listen, that it is a bit light, but pleasant. Somehow neoclassicism is revered, but neoromanticism isn't  I took a look at the long list of commissions he has received and Entrement/Vienna was the hook I needed


----------



## Bruce

brotagonist said:


> I might venture to say, after only one listen, that it is a bit light, but pleasant. Somehow neoclassicism is revered, but neoomanticism isn't  I took a look at the long list of commissions he has received and Entrement/Vienna was the hook I neded


Must just be the Zeitgeist. But we don't have to join.


----------



## Bruce

brotagonist said:


> That's a work I don't know. It boggles the mind


Yeah, I'm beginning to suspect that I may not get to hear all the music before I die. Fortunately, I need not include Ashkenazy's recordings of Rachmaninov's preludes amongst my far too many lacunae.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I might venture to say, after only one listen, that it is a bit light, but pleasant. Somehow neoclassicism is revered, but neoromanticism isn't  I took a look at the long list of commissions he has received and Entrement/Vienna was the hook I needed


Neoclassicism and Neoromanticism both include a wide range of approaches and styles, but in brief, I'd say this is because Neoclassicism was primarily a modernist movement (Stravinsky, Hindemith, Prokofiev), whereas much Neoromanticism is by postmodernists hostile to or dismissive of modernism (though the list of composers labeled "Neoromantic" includes many, such as Rihm, who take inspiration from modernist composers and trends, and none of them reject it entirely).


----------



## brotagonist

^ Rihm is another whose name has been hovering close to my level of interest for far too long for me to ignore much longer 

Thanks for the explanation, Mahlerian! This makes sense to me.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to listen to Danielpour's PC 4 a second time. Initially, I thought I would revise my impression, but I will stand by it for now.

So, since the name came up, I am now listening to Wolfgang Rihm. He's a German. Does that change my impression? I tried to find a piano concerto, in order to get as close a comparison as possible. I stumbled upon this:

Rihm : Concerto "Dithyrambe"
Arditti SQ/Luzerner Sinfonieorchester

Within the first 5 seconds, I knew I was committed to this one. How does that happen? :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing with *Bruno Walter's Mahler, Symphony Nine *has been pouring through my speakers lately. It is interesting to contrast Walter and Klemperer's approaches to Mahler given that they are contemporaries and both had contact with Gustav Mahler. 




​
I have been listening to more *Sibelius* recently too, Sir Thomas Beecham's recording of *the Fourth & Sixth Symphony *is very rewarding. Beecham is one of my favourite Sibelius interpreters and these performances are wonderful despite some sound quality issues in the case of the Fourth.





​
The Great Conductors - Karajan Thread in the Orchestral forum inspired me to go back and listen to some of Karajan's Bruckner. In this case, his recordings of the Seventh Symphony - under the Berliner Philharmoniker and Wiener Philharmoniker respectively.

Both performances are wonderful but I think I prefer the Berliner Philharmoniker recording by a cats whisker.











​


----------



## PeteW

Badinerie said:


> It was slower paced than usual but very Lush sounding. I couldnt find my minidisc remote this morning or I would have had them!


Yes I agree. 
The performance on YouTube link I posted I think is just right (for me). 
Just right tempo and emotion.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bruckner: Symphony No 9 four movement version* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle on Warner Classics








Only my second listen to this disc. According to the sleeve note the 4th movement reconstruction is fairly reliably in line with Bruckner's intentions. I'm no expert to judge but the final movement seems compelling to me, even though the valedictory nature of finishing with the slow movement seemed somehow appropriate (or maybe I've just got used to it that way). Any way this symphony has for long been a favourite of mine.

As to the performance this version is fine, but won't replace the Bruno Walter version I also have when it comes to emotional punch.

I am niggled as I listen though, because I can hear some distortion particularly on thick string passages. As I was having the same niggle a couple of nights ago listening to Brahms symphonies I think I've got hi-fi issues, Irritating!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Sciarrino: Sui Poemi Concentrici (Rundel)


----------



## SimonNZ

Ferdinand Ries' Die Könige in Israel - Hermann Max, cond.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Sonatas & Partitas; BWV 1004 - 1006 (Isabelle Faust)*


----------



## Albert7

Depressing and on a contemporary kick.









Great iTunes album sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Elegant.









Fierce.

Especially Richter's attack on the _Black Mass Sonata._


----------



## brotagonist

I have made a discovery. I've known about Wolfgang Rihm for years, but, due the the gargantuan amount of undiscovered music there is, I have never gotten around to him. After my most engrossing interaction with Concerto [2000], I decided to hear more of his work.

Rihm - Quid Est Deus (What is God?) [2007]
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart and SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg

I picked it, because of my usual reaction to religious and choral musics and because of my impression of the Taverner works (one and part of another, due to YT's autoplay) yesterday. Oh!  This is different. The texts are by Hermes Trismegistos. A rather long piece, I listened to the end of.

I had a look at Amazon to see what albums of interest are relatively affordable. Only one, unless I want to spend ~$20 for one disc. It is the reissue of Jagden und Formen. I am pretty sure I will get it. Just to get an idea of what it is about, I listened to an earlier version of the piece (like Boulez, Rihm is constantly reworking his pieces, creating a network of interrelationships and revisions), called Gejagte Form.

Rihm - Gejagte Form (Hunted Form) [1995/1996]
Mantovani/Ensemble Intercontemporain

Very nice, it is a slow rhythmic piece that develops to an amazing interplay of relationships. I'm hot on the trail.

Now, I wanted to hear some of his earlier, so-called middle period.

Rihm - Sub-Kontur [1974-1975]
Ernest Bour/SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg

This is neoromanticism? I have heard Rihm's music called that (not just by you, Mahlerian), but a reviewer labels it expressionism. Whatever it is, it is a brash work for orchestra.


----------



## Jos

Just read in the eveningpaper that Aldo Ciccolini died last weekend.
A small tribute. May he rest in peace


----------



## aajj

Borodin's 2nd String Quartet performed by the Borodin String Quartet.









Shostakakich's 5th String Quartet, also performed by the Borodin String Quartet.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another catch-up post:

*Schoenberg
Chamber Symphony No 1*
Chailly, Deutches Symphonie Orchester Berlin, members of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra [Decca, 1993]










*
Jonathan Harvey
String Trio
String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics*
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2009]

This is the second disc of a 2CD collection of Harvey's music for string trio and quartet, and it's a cracker.










*Harrison Birtwistle
String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
9 Movements for String Quartet*
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2012]

Likewise, rather splendid accounts by the Arditti Quartet. The 'Tree of Strings' is especially interesting, and nicely 'thorny'.










*Scriabin
24 Preludes op.11 (1888-96)
6 Preludes op.13 (1895)
5 Preludes op.15 op. 9 (1895-96)
5 Preludes op.16 (1895-95)*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2008]

The third disc in this box set - as usual I'm going about it rather slowly (but I'm finding Scriabin's sound world fascinating, if quite difficult to assimilate). I had heard very little Scriabin before acquiring this, and on very few occasions, so it's all pretty new to me!


----------



## SimonNZ

Karel Husa's String Quartet No.2 - Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## csacks

This is pure energy. David Oistrakh and M Rostropovich are playing Brahms´Double concerto, with George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra. WOW!!!. The collection is called Great Recordings of the Century, and it is clear why.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My favorite of Mozart's Piano Concertos (no. 20) and another great one performed in HIP manner on fortepiano. A lovely cycle that I am slowly acquiring.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bent Sorenson's Angel's Music for String Quartet - Arditti Quartet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

GregMitchell said:


> Unalloyed, lighthearted fun. The acoustic is a bit boomy, but the performance is pure delight!


You are now the second one to point me at this disc... which as an Offenbach fan I must have.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in D Major, K 382; Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in A Major, K 386
(Murray Perahia; English Chamber Orchestra).









F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 54 in G Major; Symphony No. 56 in C Major (Helmut Müller-Brühl; Cologne Chamber Orchestra).









Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 10 in G Major (Zino Francescatti; Robert Casadesus).









F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major, 'The Lark' (Quatuor Festetics).


----------



## Badinerie

Just had a Dreamy Headphone experience with Kyung Wha Chung. From the Box set.


----------



## LancsMan

*Elgar: The Apostles* Halle conducted by Sir Mark Elder








This is a live recording, and pretty good as a performance and recording. For me, however, this piece doesn't have anywhere near the appeal of 'The Dream of Gerontius' - a work that manages to pack a massive emotional punch. It has it's moments but so far in my listening I fail to be enthralled.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETS
*Guillaume de Machaut*
The Hilliard Ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> O
> 
> A question: what is the Schnittke's piece in here?


Violin Concerto No. 4, w. Kremer.:tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 9
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


Marvelous performance. My election for this symphony


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms: String Sextet No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 18 - Amadeus Quartet*

Composed in 1860 by Johannes Brahms. It was published in 1862 by the firm of Fritz Simrock.

I. Allegro ma non troppo, in 3/4 time
II. Andante, ma moderato, in D minor and 2/4 time (and in variation form)
III. Scherzo: Allegro molto (3/4, in F major, with a central, Animato trio section)
IV. Rondo: Poco Allegretto e grazioso, in 2/4


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Oh my_ Lord_! Chung puts the fear of God into this. Spectacularly-powerful engineer job on this most incandescent of Shostakovich _Fourth_s as well.









Ballet suites









Schipper's vibrant "School for Scandal Overture" and "Second Essay for Orchestra."









Abbado's "Battle on the Ice"


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 3rd and 4th Symphonies-Harnoncourt and the BPO


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> You are now the second one to point me at this disc... which as an Offenbach fan I must have.


I think that seals it then. I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Right now: *Bartok - String Quartet No. 4 - Takacs Quartet*

One of my all-time favorites. Not to mention the unbelievable performance from the Takacs Quartet, as usual.










--------------

Later tonight [if time permits]: *Mahler - Symphony No. 6 "Tragic" - Pierre Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic*

From the first listen, this symphony latched on to me and didn't let go! It still hasn't. It's favorite Mahler symphony. Pierre Boulez's recording remains my favorite (the others I've heard are Bernstein/NYP and Abbado/Berliner, both great performances)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Right now: *Bartok - String Quartet No. 4 - Takacs Quartet*
> 
> One of my all-time favorites. Not to mention the unbelievable performance from the Takacs Quartet, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> Later tonight [if time permits]: *Mahler - Symphony No. 6 "Tragic" - Pierre Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic*
> 
> From the first listen, this symphony latched on to me and didn't let go! It still hasn't. It's favorite Mahler symphony. Pierre Boulez's recording remains my favorite (the others I've heard are Bernstein/NYP and Abbado/Berliner, both great performances)


A Marschallin 'like' for the Takacs Bartok.

_;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

Aldo Ciccolini (1925 - 2015) R.I.P.










Related:

http://www.icma-info.com/aldo-ciccolini-and-then-there-is-this-endless-passion-for-music/

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivec...ccolini-an-italian-pianist-with-a-french-soul


----------



## csacks

To hung the coat up and to start a family trip, Leonard Bernstein is playing Brahms´Academic Festival Overture.


----------



## pmsummer

JOB
_A Masque for Dancing_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley, conductor

Musical Heritage Society via EMI


----------



## Jeff W

In between rounds of shoveling the snow right now...









Relaxing and warming up with some Mozart. Geza Anda plays the solo piano and leading the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard in Piano Concertos No. 19, 20 and 21.


----------



## tdc

*Debussy*: _Suite Bergamasque_










Still enjoying this top notch Debussy set.

Then onto some sublime Renaissance music.

*Desprez*: _Motets_


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 6 "Tragic" - Pierre Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic*
> 
> From the first listen, this symphony latched on to me and didn't let go! It still hasn't. It's favorite Mahler symphony. Pierre Boulez's recording remains my favorite (the others I've heard are Bernstein/NYP and Abbado/Berliner, both great performances)


I guess I chose well :tiphat: I have all of Mahler's symphonies, but this is the only one conducted by Boulez.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Suites for Violoncello Solo, BWV 1007-1012 (Anner Bylsma)*

Johann Sebastian Bach - Suites for Violoncello Solo, BWV 1007-1012 (Anner Bylsma) (2CD)


----------



## bejart

Johann Christian Fischer (1733-1800): Oboe Concerto No.7 in F Major

Michael Alexander Willens leading the Kolner Akademie -- Michael Niesemann, oboe


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn*

*Piano Trios
Trio in E minor, H.XV:12
Trio in F sharp minor, H.XV:26
Trio in E major, H.XV:28
Trio in E flat major, H.XV:30*
Schiff, Shiokawa, Pergamenschikow [Decca, 1996]










*Haydn
String Quartet No. 24 in A major, Op. 20 No. 6*
Quatuor Mosaiques [Naive, 1992]










*
Arditti Quartet - 'Pandora's Box' 
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch
Benedict Mason - String Quartet No. 2
Luke Bedford - Wonderful Four-Headed Nightingale*
Arditti Quartet
*John Zorn - Pandora's Box*
Arditti Quartet, Sarah Maria Sun, soprano [Col Legno, 2015]

A new acquisition, I wanted to get Benedict Mason's 2nd Quartet after hearing it at the Huddersfield contemporary music festival in December, but all of these works are interesting and the John Zorn one especially so.










*
Onslow
String Quartet No.28 in E flat major, Op.54
String Quartet No.29 in D minor, Op.55*
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2010]

Either of these excellent string quartets would serve as an introduction to the work of George Onslow, a fine composer of original classical era chamber music. Splendidly played by the Quatuor Diotima.


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX FAENZA
I_nstrumental Music of the Early XVth Century_
*Ensemble Unicorn*
Michael Posch, director

Naxos


----------



## pmsummer

Blimp was the sound made when a non-rigid dirigible was thumped.


----------



## Guest

I don't think he yields any virtuosity to Marc-Andre Hamelin, and he plays with a bit more imagination. Superb sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> Rebecca Saunders - Fletch


I didn't know this was on cd - thanks for the heads-up

playing now:










Philippe Manoury's Stringendo, First String Quartet - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Autocrat

Henryk Gorecki, Symphony No. 3. Danish National Symphony Orchestra/John Axelrod.

Love it.


----------



## brotagonist

It's not the one I ordered, so I might as well hear it again:

Rihm Concerto "Dithyrambe"
Arditti SQ/Luzerner Sinfonieorchester


----------



## SimonNZ

York Holler's Antiphon - Saarbrucker Quartet


----------



## DiesIraeCX

brotagonist said:


> I guess I chose well :tiphat: I have all of Mahler's symphonies, but this is the only one conducted by Boulez.


Awesome! Your Mahler collection sounds like mine. Well, I actually own the Boulez M5, but it's not my first choice, that honor goes to Abbado/Berliner. The Boulez M6 from the get-go has an energy and pulse like no other, when you combine that rhythmic propulsion and Boulez patented crystal-clear clarity, it makes for quite an experience. Boulez's conducting gets the same criticisms that Pollini's playing receives; technical precision and accuracy with no soul, but I don't get that at all. I hear plenty of personal freedom, expression, musicality, and soul. Both of them put the music/score at the forefront while sacrificing none of the personality and spirit of the piece.

At least to _these_ ears! To each their own, of course.


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Aldo Ciccolini.


----------



## SimonNZ

Grazyna Bacewicz's String Quartets Nos.4 and 7 - Warsaw Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Vincent Persichetti's Symphony No.6 "Symphony For Band" - Frederick Fennell, cond.
> 
> that cover is just all kinds of wrong


The look's gaining momentum. *Terry Riley*.


----------



## George O

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915)

24 Preludes, op. 11
Cinq Préludes, op. 16
Polonaise b-moll, op. 21
Valse As-dur, op. 38
Quatre Morceaux, op. 51
Trois Etudes, op. 65
Vers la flamme : Poème E-dur, op. 72

Igor Shukow, piano
recorded in Moscow in 1979 and 1980

2-LP set on Melodiya Eurodisc (West Germany), from 1981


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Fantasia in D Minor, KV 397

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Four Ballades/Polonaise, Op.44/Polonaise-Fantasie, Op.61 Vlado Perlemuter

Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, Op.53
Mendelssohn-Liszt-Horowitz: Wedding March and Variations
Liszt: Funerailles/Valse Oubliee No.1/Sonetto del Petrarca 104
Liszt-Horowitz: Rakoczy March Vladimir Horowitz

Further Chopin from Vlado Perlemuter, I heard him twice play the Ballades in recitals, the last time at Wigmore Hall in 1991 when he was 87 and still on superb form. He is especially good in the 4th one, I remember a review of his 80th birthday recital at which he played just the 4th (along with the 3rd Sonata, Trois Nouvelles Etudes and Etudes Op.25!),the critic remarked that "the coda was a model of clarity, though well up to speed", and that was my impression both then and on the two subsequent occasions when I heard him play it - and on this disc. It is such a complexity of cross-rhythms and all sorts of interwoven strands that very few pianists manage to bring it all out clearly, and none that I know of, with the clarity of Perlemuter. He always seemed to me to be a very natural player, totally at one with the piano and with Chopin's music, and as I remarked a few days ago, there aren't so many players who consistently play Chopin in such a satisfactory manner. Incidentally, his recordings of the complete Mozart Piano Sonatas are well worth seeking out, remastered from the original Vox tapes and issued at a very reasonable price on the Musical Concepts label, no lover of Mozart should deny themselves the pleasure of hearing them.
Then Horowitz on absolutely top form. All the tracks on this disc are outstanding, but "Funerailles" is quite simply one of the greatest Liszt performances ever put on disc by anyone ever!!!! The octaves in the middle section are so incendiary that it's a wonder the speakers don't catch fire, but then when the main theme returns, the emotional power of the interpretation is quite simply, heartbreaking, as if the whole tragedy of mankind were summed up by this amazing music and this incredible pianist. I know of nothing else on record comparable. Horowitz suffered a nervous breakdown in 1953, and one cannot help but feel that on this recording, made in 1950, he has put in much of his own personal torment. Do hear it if you are able, but be sure to hear the 1950 recording, for good as the 1932 one is, interpretively this one is in a league of its own. The shorter Liszt pieces are equally well played, and the Mendelssohn Variations Serieuses likewise. This is another one of those pieces that seems to me to be deserving of being far better known than it is, there is so much variety of colour and feeling within the eleven minute framework of the piece that why more pianists don't play it is a mystery. The Rakoczy March in Horowitz's arrangement is an outrageously audacious piece that I feel sure Liszt would have loved! I certainly do, and, given a sense of humour and a receptive and open mind I feel sure you all would too!!


----------



## Josh




----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:








Richard Strauss - Four Last Songs - 12 Orchestral songs.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight on tinychat I featured Mozart Piano Concerto 20 with Clara Haskil and Fricsay.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rihm's String Quartet No.10 - Minguet Quartet

I think I may only now be catching up with the news that Rihm won the most recent Grawemeyer


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Viola Sonata in E Flat, Op.5, No.3

Paul Luchkow, viola -- Michael Jarvis, piano


----------



## opus55

*John Adams*
City Noir
_St. Louis Symphony, David Robertson_


----------



## Josh




----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky* symphony no 2 playing now 
Maestro *Muti* in his usual form :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Jonathan Harvey's The Wheel Of Emptiness - Ictus


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Dérive1_ & _2_


----------



## opus55

*Robert Schumann*
Carnaval, Op.9
_Tamás Vásáry_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> JOB
> _A Masque for Dancing_
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Vernon Handley, conductor
> 
> Musical Heritage Society via EMI


The EMI engineering on that Handley_ Job_ is unreal. The organ is the most powerful I've heard in any of the_ Job's._ If you have a good system, your drivers will push you through the walls. 

'Prelapsarian' Satan in all his glory, indeed.


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Both of them put the music/score at the forefront while sacrificing none of the personality and spirit of the piece.


I haven't seen the score and would have a great deal of difficulty deciphering it (I would have to do it one note at a time  ). It sounds great to my ears, too!


----------



## opus55

*Alfred Schnittke*
Concerto Grosso No. 3 for 2 violins, harpsichord and strings
_Sarah Nemtanu | Deborah Nemtanu
Orchestre de Chambre de Paris | Sascha Goetzel_


----------



## Pugg

*Bottesini* : works for double bass.
Wonderful music.:tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/30 (Kungsbacka Piano Trio).









A very warm and elegant reading of this excellent work.


----------



## brotagonist

Prokofiev Quintet, Op 39
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, conductor
N. Meshkov, oboe
I. Mozgovenko, clarinet
A. Futer, violin
M. Mishnayevsky, viola
Y. Pimenov, bass


----------



## SimonNZ

Hans Abrahamsen's Schnee - Ensemble Recherche


----------



## tortkis

SimonNZ said:


> Rihm's String Quartet No.10 - Minguet Quartet
> 
> I think I may only now be catching up with the news that Rihm won the most recent Grawemeyer


I am now listening to it. Rihm's style has so wide variety that every new piece is unpredictable, though I don't feel inconsistency in his works.

Previously, I was listening to Szymanowski's String Quartet No. 1 played by Camerata Quartet. I had forgotten how beautiful it was.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Sonata For Six Players - Ensemble Recherche


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Peerless Debussy from Gieseking. Ok, it's not modern sound, but one's ear soon adjusts. I have Aimard's set too, but, next to this, it just sounds prosaic.


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 8 MS-6668 *Richard Tucker* Sings Arias from Ten Verdi operas


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Compases Para Preguntas Ensimismadas - Hirofumi Fukai, viola, cond. composer


----------



## Vronsky

György Ligeti -- Cello concerto -- Mysteries of the Macabre -- *Piano concerto*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Nocturnes Op.9 No.3/Op.15 Nos. 1-3/Op.27 Nos. 1 & 2/Op.48 Nos. 1 & 2/Op.55 No.2/Op.62 No.1 Vlado Perlemuter

Sibelius: Symphony No.2/Pohjola's Daughter/The Swan of Tuonela/Finlandia NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

A gorgeous set of performances by Perlemuter of an obviously personal choice of Chopin Nocturnes. They are all adorable, but the performance of the C Minor, Op.48 No.1 is stunning. I've heard this sound very disjointed with the different sections not seeming to link together terribly well, but here the whole piece sounds like one unanimous organic entity, I've never heard it played better. Perlemuter is a player who always gives you the overall picture, never one of whom you could say "you can't see the wood for the trees"!! I'd not listened to these discs for a while, but they live up to everything I'd remembered about them, and then some!!
Toscanini's performances of Sibelius had hitherto eluded me (apart from Finlandia),and I must say that on first hearing I like them enormously, even the notoriously dry acoustic of Studio 8-H seems to suit them, giving them a wintery flavour that seems entirely apt. The second symphony is so good that I just wish there were others in this box. I'd love to have heard him do the seventh........


----------



## Pugg

*Camille Saint-Saëns : Samson et Dalida.*
Domingo/ Obraztsova/Bruson/ Lloyd.


----------



## csacks

Borodin´s 2nd symphony, performed by Carlos Kleiber and the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra. First time listening to this symphony. It has not catched me yet.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in D Minor, RV 406

Nicholas Kraemer conducting the City of London Sinfonia -- Raphael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: WTC, book 1 (Gulda); C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos (Mork/Labadie)


----------



## Bruce

*Horowitz vs. Richter on 9*



Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 62957
> 
> 
> Elegant.
> 
> View attachment 62958
> 
> 
> Fierce.
> 
> Especially Richter's attack on the _Black Mass Sonata._


How does Richter compare to Horowitz on #9? I think Horowitz really nails it on this sonata, but I have not heard Richter's version. Come to think of it, I don't think I've heard Richter play anything by Scriabin, but now my curiosity has been tickled.


----------



## Bruce

*Rihm*



brotagonist said:


> I decided to listen to Danielpour's PC 4 a second time. Initially, I thought I would revise my impression, but I will stand by it for now.
> 
> So, since the name came up, I am now listening to Wolfgang Rihm. He's a German. Does that change my impression? I tried to find a piano concerto, in order to get as close a comparison as possible. I stumbled upon this:
> 
> Rihm : Concerto "Dithyrambe"
> Arditti SQ/Luzerner Sinfonieorchester
> 
> Within the first 5 seconds, I knew I was committed to this one. How does that happen? :lol:


I'm enjoying Rihm's concerto, which is the first piece of his I find tolerable. Once again, I betray my lack of the proper neural pathways, but this work will certainly help build them.

Glad you posted this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Peerless Debussy from Gieseking. Ok, it's not modern sound, but one's ear soon adjusts. I have Aimard's set too, but, next to this, it just sounds prosaic.


Gieseking is just _sans pareil_ for me when it comes to Debussy-- not unlike the way Schnabel just owns Beethoven.

Gieseking's finessing touch, his pedal technique, his color-- to me its more French than French.

For the Ages.


----------



## Bruce

*Ss s&d*



Pugg said:


> *Camille Saint-Saëns : Samson et Dalida.*
> Domingo/ Obraztsova/Bruson/ Lloyd.


What's your reaction to this recording, Pugg? I have a recording of Saint-Saëns's Samson and Delilah (Louis Fourestier conducting the National Opera Orchestra of Paris) which I'm not completely happy with, but don't know if I should attribute it to the recording, the work itself, or my own lack of appreciation for it, and am looking for alternate versions to compare.


----------



## George O

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915)

Eight Etudes, op 42
Sonata No. 5 in F Sharp Major, op 53
"White Mass", Sonata No. 7 in F Sharp Major, op 64
"Black Mass", Sonata No. 9 in F Major, op 68

the late great Ruth Laredo, piano

on Connoisseur Society (NYC), from 1970


----------



## Morimur

*J.S. Bach - The 6 Violin Sonatas (Menuhin)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blair's stream-of-consciousness, pre-caffeinated ramble of the morning, in sixty-seconds or less, take one:

I was-- again-- comparing Suliotis and Callas as Abigaille in Verdi's _Nabucco_.

I really love Suliotis' piercing, high-end, stentorian-declamation exclamation points and the end of what she sings . . . but where are the shading, color, and finesse? Her singing as an athletic feat is of course extraordinary- and I absolutely love it; especially with the great Decca sound where you can really feel the cutting-blade timbre of her voice.

However, after playing all of the Suliotis performance- to be absolutely fair and impartial; and to make the best possible case for her- I put on Callas.

(Of course, I already know how this is going to end, having done it several times before.)

Callas is not only more dramatic, with the most unbelievably touching singing as well as the most terrifyingly awesome drama one will ever hear in that role- but her timbre in the highest registers slices like a blade. I mean, the ruthless Machiavellian Realpolitik ambition of the Princess just envelopes the listener-- unbelievably. It's no mere prima donna display of runs and high notes- its a flesh-and-blood princess from the Classical world, materializing before you- ready to dominate the planet- come what may.

_I LOVE DIVINA_.

I feel so vital and alive when she's in her element.

No other performing artist makes me feel this way; not within a miracle mile.

The (seemingly) effortless poise, the assurance, the tragic bravura- from the smooth, shaded, heart-felt transitions to the exhortatory, fierce drama- the extraordinarily vivid and explosive fury- all perfectly inflected, intoned, controlled, and acted upon. The kaleidoscope of emotions and sounds perfectly and seamlessly dovetail and never falter. She never breaks character. Nothing sounds affected or labored- or consciously employed- like in the case of say, Sulitotis- great as she admittedly is.

God that I which that Callas' Abigaille was captured by K.E. Wilkingson in a Decca recording session.

Okay, espresso time. Maybe it will help me think clearly.

Good morning everyone! _;D_


----------



## Orfeo

*Rued Langgaard*
Symphony no. IV "Leaf-fall"(*).
The Music of the Spheres.
-Inger Dam Jensen (soprano), Nanna Hovmand & Henriette Elimar (contraltos).
-The Danish National Symphony, Choir, and Vocal Ensemble/Thomas Dausgaard.
-The Danish National Radio Symphony/John Fransen(*).

*Gustav Holst*
The Planets.
The Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/James Levine.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. IX "Visionaria"(*).
Symphonic Poem "Alven" (The River).
-Satu Vihavainen (mezzo) & Gabriel Suovanen (baritone).*
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic, NDR Choir, & Prager Kammerchor/Ari Rasilainen.

*Sir Granville Bantock*
A Celtic Symphony.
-The Royal Philharmonic/Vernon Handley.


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> What's your reaction to this recording, Pugg? I have a recording of Saint-Saëns's Samson and Delilah (Louis Fourestier conducting the National Opera Orchestra of Paris) which I'm not completely happy with, but don't know if I should attribute it to the recording, the work itself, or my own lack of appreciation for it, and am looking for alternate versions to compare.


I played it because Obraztsova died recently, she has a very strange voice, as if she try to get lower her voice all the time.
My favourite remains Domingo an Waltraud Meier on Emi, (still available on Amazon)


----------



## rrudolph

Cage: Four Walls








Schoenberg: Suite fur Klavier Op. 25








Stockhausen: Mantra








Xenakis: Evryali/Herma/Messiaen: Quatre Etudes de Rhythme


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Mozart*: #26


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 100: Day 25

*Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, w. Polish State PO/Stryja (Marco Polo, rec.1988).

*Vaughan Williams*: Symphony 6, w. BBCSO/A. Davis (Teldec, rec.1990).

*Walton*: Symphony 2, etc., Cleveland O./Szell (Sony, rec.1959 - '64).

*Walton*: String Quartets 1 & 2, w. Gabrieli Qt. (Chandos, rec.1986 - '90).

This the final instalment of my Top 100. Thank you again for your indulgence. Happy listening!:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_A tuneful Tuesday via LPs_

*Suppe - Morning, Noon & Night in Vienna Overture (Paray/Mercury)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3 (Dorati/Mercury)*


----------



## aajj

brotagonist said:


> Prokofiev Quintet, Op 39
> Gennady Rozhdestvensky, conductor
> N. Meshkov, oboe
> I. Mozgovenko, clarinet
> A. Futer, violin
> M. Mishnayevsky, viola
> Y. Pimenov, bass


I recently listened to this performance on youtube, never knowing the Quintet before, and was taken with Prokofiev's handling of the instrumentation. Not unlike Mozart's Wind Quintet K452, Prokofiev gives each instrument, or each grouping of instruments, their moment in the sun, each movement with its own mood.


----------



## Blancrocher

Xenakis: Cello Works (musikFabrik); C.P.E. Bach: Piano Sonatas (Pletnev)

*p.s.* Great 100, Vaneyes--it resulted in some lovely embellishments of my Wish List!


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

I'm exploring more of Jean Francaix today. He's something of an anomaly - a musician almost untroubled by his era's trends, and his style is quite consistent from his artistic maturity in the '30s to his death in the '90s.


----------



## aajj

Bach Violin Concertos in A Minor & D Minor, BWV1041 & 1043
Perlman/Zuckerman/Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra









Bloch's 2nd String Quartet
Griller String Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A wonderful disc of Mahler's early songs with piano (including the piano version of _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_), with Baker and Parsons on top form.


----------



## echo

im into Gesualdo --- might get the t shirt


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> Liszt: Funerailles/Valse Oubliee No.1/Sonetto del Petrarca 104
> Liszt-Horowitz: Rakoczy March Vladimir Horowitz
> 
> Then Horowitz on absolutely top form. All the tracks on this disc are outstanding, but "Funerailles" is quite simply one of the greatest Liszt performances ever put on disc by anyone ever!!!! The octaves in the middle section are so incendiary that it's a wonder the speakers don't catch fire, but then when the main theme returns, the emotional power of the interpretation is quite simply, heartbreaking, as if the whole tragedy of mankind were summed up by this amazing music and this incredible pianist. I know of nothing else on record comparable. Horowitz suffered a nervous breakdown in 1953, and one cannot help but feel that on this recording, made in 1950, he has put in much of his own personal torment. Do hear it if you are able, but be sure to hear the 1950 recording, for good as the 1932 one is, interpretively this one is in a league of its own. The shorter Liszt pieces are equally well played, and the Mendelssohn Variations Serieuses likewise. This is another one of those pieces that seems to me to be deserving of being far better known than it is, there is so much variety of colour and feeling within the eleven minute framework of the piece that why more pianists don't play it is a mystery. The Rakoczy March in Horowitz's arrangement is an outrageously audacious piece that I feel sure Liszt would have loved! I certainly do, and, given a sense of humour and a receptive and open mind I feel sure you all would too!!


I pulled this out of the vaults after reading your post. Horowitz had some left hand!

The cover you linked to was designed by Andy Warhol, whose jackets have quite the collector following. RCA withdrew it quickly for some undisclosed reason. The one I have, from the RCA Victor Vault Treasures series, is a reissue that was available only from the "Personal Music Service Catalog." Whoever bought it paid $4.98 for it on April 10, 1962, it says on the back.










Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)

Variations Sérieuses, op 54
Wedding March and Variations After Liszt

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Funérailles
Valse Oubliée
Sonetto del Petarca
Rákóczy March

Vladimir Horowitz, piano

on RCA (NYC)


----------



## jim prideaux

listening again to the magnificent recordings of Sibelius 1st and 6th symphonies from the HvK/BPO EMI 76-81 reissue box set!

Vaneyes-took your advice from yesterday re HvK Brahms 1st and ordered an apparently 'as new' 2nd hand copy from Amazonia for £1.50p-still looking at the Berglund recordings although was also distracted by the reviews of the Mackerras Telarc set.......

I just sometimes wonder about Brahms, or perhaps more accurately my perception of Brahms and particularly his symphonies...listened to 3rd and 4th last night (Harnoncourt/BPO) and just do not seem to experience that great enjoyment that I might with Schubert, Schumann, Dvorak and particularly Sibelius!

having said that I remember the Kleiber VPO recording of the 4th being a 'revelation'...but my copy is a pre-recorded cassette currently in a box under the stairs......


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^
further distraction!-Myung Whun Chung's interpretations of Nielsen released by BIS have proven to be exceptional as far as I am concerned and have often looked at his relatively expensive recordings of Dvorak 3rd,6th ,7th,and 8th symphonies (VPO/DG) with real interest-just looked on Amazonia and they are to be re-released Feb16th!.....more expenditure around the corner....

(particularly as this includes the oft neglected 3rd)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Sonata 9, w. Sofronitsky (rec. February 1960, Moscow Conservatory).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Hp0yVCh5OKM#t=463


----------



## Albert7

Heard this album off iTunes:


----------



## Bruce

*Piano Pieces*

I'm specializing in the piano today,

starting with two pieces by Teresa Carreño, Priere and Caprice-Étude No. 2 played by Alexandra Oehler









Nice late Romantic stuff, similar to works by Thalberg, Mosonyi, et al.

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 15 in D, Op. 28 - Jando









Chopin - Three Polonaises, Op. 71 - Grant Johansson from this old Vox set









Not the best recording, but I have others, and it's nice to compare.

And from another old Vox Box, Liszt - Cantique d'Amour played by Alfred Brendel









which I find to be an exceptionally well recorded set, with only a few exceptions. It contains the recording I like the most of Schönberg's piano Concerto (with Micheal Gielen conducting).

And finally,

Michael Tippett - Piano Sonata No. 1 played by Murray Perahia.









It took me a long, long time to get to like Tippett's piano sonati, and I still have trouble with his 2nd and 4th, but I'm liking this more each time I hear it.


----------



## rrudolph

Boulez: Domaines








Stockhausen: Aus den Sieben Tagen








Berio: Laborintus 2


----------



## jim prideaux

Vanska and Lahti S.O.-Sibelius 1st-comparison with HvK/BPO recording mentioned in post above inevitable but I am beginning to find this symphony particularly interesting-had always paid less attention to it in comparison with the other six!


----------



## papsrus

Faure -- Melodies / Lieder (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^^^^
> further distraction!-Myung Whun Chung's interpretations of Nielsen released by BIS have proven to be exceptional as far as I am concerned and have often looked at his relatively expensive recordings of Dvorak 3rd,6th ,7th,and 8th symphonies (VPO/DG) with real interest-just looked on Amazonia and they are to be re-released Feb16th!.....more expenditure around the corner....
> 
> (particularly as this includes the oft neglected 3rd)


Jim, if I may re DG Dvorak w. Chung, 6 & 8 are the cream (the single CD's still available at Amazon Marketplace in various conditions), while 3 & 7 are sour milk. His BIS Dvorak 7 & 8 aren't recommendable, either. I'll give 3 to Staats Berlin/Suitner and 7 to NYPO/LB (Sony), though the inexpensive reissued Suitner set is my standing recommendation for the cycle.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> listening again to the magnificent recordings of Sibelius 1st and 6th symphonies from the HvK/BPO EMI 76-81 reissue box set!
> 
> Vaneyes-took your advice from yesterday re HvK Brahms 1st and ordered an apparently 'as new' 2nd hand copy from Amazonia for £1.50p-still looking at the Berglund recordings although was also distracted by the reviews of the Mackerras Telarc set.......
> 
> I just sometimes wonder about Brahms, or perhaps more accurately my perception of Brahms and particularly his symphonies...listened to 3rd and 4th last night (Harnoncourt/BPO) and just do not seem to experience that great enjoyment that I might with Schubert, Schumann, Dvorak and particularly Sibelius!
> 
> having said that I remember the Kleiber VPO recording of the 4th being a 'revelation'...but my copy is a pre-recorded cassette currently in a box under the stairs......


Jim, sounds like, as a cycle the BPO with HvK and Harnoncourt may be harder driven accounts than you desire. I suspect Kleiber 4 (HvK takes this very hard in comparison) and the aforementioned Suitner set would be closer to your liking.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tuesday morning pick-me-up for the office battles ahead. _;D_


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream, etc. (Knussen)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Nedda was the first of four roles Callas recorded in the studio, but never sang on stage, the others being Mimi, Manon and Carmen. *Pagliacci* is really the tenor's opera, and one can imagine the role would have held little interest for her on stage, though, as is her wont, she makes a great impression in a role one wouldn't readily associate with her.

Back in the 50s, Nedda was usually played by a light-voiced soubrette, who, if she provided any characterisation at all, would play her as a two-dimesnional heartless little minx, so how like Callas that she should look inside the music and find more facets to Nedda's personality.

Her very first words _Confusa io son_ strike a note of fear, justified when she sings of Canio's temper (_brutale com egli'e_) and note the accent she gives to the word _brutale_. She shrugs off her fear, but in her singing of the ensuing aria, with its paean to freedom, it is not difficult to understand that here is a young woman bursting with life but trapped in a loveless marriage with a man prone to violence.

The scene with Tonio, like all Callas's collaborations with Gobbi, bristles with drama and life. Here it would seem is another man trying to subjugate her to his will, but her relationship with Tonio is different. Here she has the upper hand. At first mockingly dismissive, she taunts him until he responds with violence; but here too she retains the upper hand, lashing out both vocally (_Miserabile!_) and physically with the whip. Left alone she expresses her distaste with a voice dripping with loathing, only to change in an instant when she lovingly sings the single name _Silvio_ as her lover makes his appearance.

The duet with Silvio is erotically charged, suffused with warmth and passion, then in the ensuing confrontation with Canio, defiant in the face of fear, her voice hardens again. Is there is a suggestion here that this is ground they have been over before?

Also masterful is the way she uses a different, whiter sound for Colombina, and only in the final stages of the opera in her ultimate refusal to submit to Canio does she return to full voice, riding the orchestra with a defiance that goads Canio into his final act of murder. There are parallels here with Callas's Carmen.

Di Stefano does well as Canio, but I can't help feeling that such a Nedda really needed a more psychologically complex foil, along the lines of someone like Vickers, or even Domingo in his later portrayals, not that either of them were around at the time of the recording of course. Di Stefano is affecting but conventional.

Gobbi, on the other hand is superb as Tonio, as is Panerai as an ardent Silvio, and Monti makes an excellent Beppe. Serafin is a relatively unassuming presence. He doesn't do anything wrong, but nowhere is his conducting as revelatory as it often was in Verdi.

*Pagliacc*i probably wouldn't rank high on any list of essential Callas recordings (certainly not on mine) and I'd have to be honest and admit it's not one of my favourite operas. Neither the character nor the music really call on Callas's greater musical gifts, yet, without stage experience, she creates a rounded character, and, with a superior cast, this recording has held its own for over 50 years now.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> I recently listened to this performance on youtube, never knowing the Quintet before, and was taken with Prokofiev's handling of the instrumentation. Not unlike Mozart's Wind Quintet K452, Prokofiev gives each instrument, or each grouping of instruments, their moment in the sun, each movement with its own mood.


Yes, thanks to bro for mentioning. I was transfixed with the work during first listen, and it's now my favorite Prokofiev chamber piece.

I'll be giving a listen to Rozhdestvensky et al. Haven't heard. The recording I have (rec.1996), and will be playing in a moment, is from...

View attachment 63047


----------



## maestro267

*Arnold*: Four Cornish Dances
Queensland SO/Penny

*Grofe*: Mississippi Suite
Bournemouth SO/Stromberg

*Saint-Saëns*: Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major
Rogé (piano)/London PO/Dutoit

*Corigliano*: A Dylan Thomas Trilogy
Nashville Symphony Chorus & Orch./Slatkin


----------



## pmsummer

OI ME LASSO
*Gavin Bryars*
Anna Maria Friman, soprano
John Potter, tenor
Gavin Bryars, double bass
Morgan Goff, viola
Nick Cooper, cello

GB Records


----------



## Jos

Prokofiev 1st violinconcerto
Valeri Klimov
USSR symphony orchestra, Maris Janson

Melodya 1981

After that :









Prokofiev
Symphony nr5
Concertgebouworkest, Vladimir Ashkenazy

Decca, 1985


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Top 100: Day 25
> 
> *Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, w. Polish State PO/Stryja (Marco Polo, rec.1988).
> 
> *Vaughan Williams*: Symphony 6, w. BBCSO/A. Davis (Teldec, rec.1990).
> 
> *Walton*: Symphony 2, etc., Cleveland O./Szell (Sony, rec.1959 - '64).
> 
> *Walton*: String Quartets 1 & 2, w. Gabrieli Qt. (Chandos, rec.1986 - '90).
> 
> *This the final installment of my Top 100. Thank you again for your indulgence.* Happy listening!:tiphat:


Thank you for sharing your wonderful list, Vaneyes!


----------



## pmsummer

LLIBRE VERMELL DE MONTSERRAT
_Medieval Pilgrim Songs from Spain_
*Sarband*
Osnabrücker Jugend Chor

Jaro


----------



## Albert7

Heard the first four piano concertos from this box set on iTunes:


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio Cesti's Il Pomo D'Oro - Gerhard Kramer, cond.

probably not all six hours, though


----------



## tortkis

Per Nørgård - String Quartet Nos. 7, 8, 9 and 10









Per Nørgård - Seadrift









_Fons Laetitae_, for soprano and harp, is the most touching music I heard recently. Benete Vist's soprano is "heavenly" beautiful. _Nova Gentitura_, for soprano, violin, recorder, harpsichord, lute and viola da gamba, is very nice as well. _Seadrift_, for soprano, violin, cello, baroque guitar, recorders, crumhorn, harpsichord, percussion, and crotales, is an interesting piece. It is more abstract than others, and the sound of ensemble is quite unique. (I heard very unusual sound of an instrument. Crumhorn?)
I found this while searching for the string quartets album. I need to listen to the string quartets many more times (the first impression was very good), but I immediately liked the vocal works very much.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Thank you for sharing your wonderful list, Vaneyes!


Thank you, JACE. And of course to the many artists, technicians, producers in the recording industry that have provided us millions of choices/preferences for decades, and will continue to do so. Music, listening to music, collecting music, is not dead.:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 2, Op 15
String Quartet No. 3, Op 19*
Escher Quartet [Naxos, 2011/12]

















*Penderecki
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2*
(i) Penderecki String Quartet
(ii) LaSalle Quartet [DG, 1988]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Too many images to post everything together. String quartet homework again tonight (I may be grateful for an end to this at some point!) .

*Szymanowski
String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56*
Schoenberg Quartet [Chandos, 2007]










*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122

Delius
String Quartet (1916)*
Fitzwilliam Quartet [Decca, 1975, 1977]


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Motetten (Herreweghe)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

A delightful collection of intimate miniatures from Mr. Evergreen, sensitively played by a pianist I hadn't heard of before:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A marvelous _Carmen_. Reiner and orchestra are especially fine... as is Risë Stevens.



















This must surely join the Carmens by Maria Callas & Victoria de los Ángeles.

I'm actually surprised that I don't have more recordings of _Carmen_. Along with the barber of Seville with the Little Rascals and the William Tell Overture in the old Lone Ranger TV series (and in Warner Brothers cartoon), Carmen was one of the first operas that I fell in love with thanks to having been exposed to it for years in popular culture. It was also one of the first operas I took my wife to IRL.

I'm thinking of this recording as well:










... if only thanks to the cover photo of a stunning Risë Stevens. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

elgars ghost said:


> A delightful collection of intimate miniatures from Mr. Evergreen, sensitively played by a pianist I hadn't heard of before:


Damn! Ned's still alive?!


----------



## pmsummer

COMPOSITEUR DE MUSIQUE
*Erik Satie*
Teodoro Anzellotti; accordion

Winter & Winter


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Welser-Most









Schoenberg: Suite for septet
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## fjf

More Bach tonight. It is a very good live performance, but many coughers in the theater, unfortunately.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 35
Bruno Walter & Philadelphia Orchestra/NYSPO*​








Considering the age of the recording, this is very well restored collection of live recordings by Music & Arts.

I have listened to this performance three times today and I have really enjoyed it. The Ninth is one of my favourites of Bruckner's Symphonies.

This doesn't make the top of my list but it makes top five, along side Furtwangler, Wand, Celibidache and Karajan.

The recording of Mozart's Symphony No. 35 is also very enjoyable, the NYSPO responding wonderfully to Walter's direction. I have always preferred old-school full-blooded Mozart, even though I have increasingly come to love and appreciate HIP recordings. Bruno Walter handles the Orchestra wonderfully, maintaining a careful balance and drawing forth a superb performance.

I'll listen to Bruckner's Fourth tomorrow.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm going to see how far I get into this. Sounds pretty nice starting out:

Berlioz La Damnation de Faust
Markevitch/Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## papsrus

Schubert Octet in F Major, Op. 166
New Vienna Octet


----------



## Jeff W

*Back from the gym*









Working out with Mozart today. Listened to Piano Concertos No. 22 & 23 with Geza Anda playing the solo piano and leading the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard.


----------



## Guest

This fantastic recording arrived today. The use of a small organ for both continuo and solo purposes (in addition to lute/theorbo and harpsichord) adds a pleasant texture. Fabulous playing and sound, as always from these people!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 63060
View attachment 63061
View attachment 63062


Cherubini: Symphony in D/"Ali-Baba", "Anacreon" and "Medee" Overtures
Cimarosa: "Il Matrimonio Segreto" and "Il Matrimonio per Raggiro" Overtures NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Chopin:Nocturnes in B, Op.62 No.1 & C-sharp Minor, Op.posth./Scherzo 1/Ballade 4/Waltz in F Minor, Op.70 No.2/Fantasie-Impromptu, Op.66/Funeral March, Op.72 No.3/Etudes, Op.10 Nos. 9 & 10/Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise in E-flat, Op.22/Mazurka in A Minor, Op.posth./Fantasie in F Minor, Op.49 Leo Sirota

Schubert: Sonata in B-flat, D.960
Chopin: Nocturne in E minor, Op.72 No.1/Scherzo 1/Waltz in A Minor, Op.34 No.2
Scriabin: Sonata No.9/Etude in B-flat Minor, Op.8 No.11/Etude in C-sharp Minor, Op.42 No.3
Liszt-Horowitz: Hungarian Rhapsody No.2
Debussy: Serenade of the Doll (Children's Corner No.3)
Prokofiev: Precipitato (3rd Movement from Piano Sonata No.7 in B-flat, Op.83) Vladimir Horowitz

A disc of uncommon repertoire from Toscanini, the Cherubini Symphony is marvellously alive, very like an early Beethoven symphony, and greatly improved in sound over my old HMV LP. The overtures are all enjoyable, but I confess the one that I really loved at first hearing was "Ali-Baba", which made me laugh out loud and bounce about in my armchair with sheer delight. What a real corker of a piece!!

Leo Sirota (1885-1965) is not, I'd warrant, a name that's on the tip of everyone's tongue, but he was a very fine pianist with an impeccable pedigree. A pupil of Busoni, he performed his master's mammoth piano concerto with Busoni himself on the podium, he also gave the first performance of Stravinsky's Three Movements from "Petrushka" when Arthur Rubinstein (for whom they were written) found them too difficult. He settled in Japan in 1929, then he and his wife (Jascha Horenstein's sister) were interned there during the war, and only narrowly escaped being killed by the authorities. After the war they settled in the USA and Sirota made many broadcasts, from which comes this splendid CD. The recordings were made 1952-63, and the restoration, from fragile paper based tapes, is little short of a miracle. I especially like the Fantasie in F Minor, which is played with a real sense of fantasy and a throwaway abandon that makes the odd passing wrong note simply irrelevant. That this has been issued at all is a great credit to Allan Evans at Arbiter, and makes me want to shout for joy!

Finally Horowitz's 25th anniversary recital, as ever with this great artist, a very well put together programme that you can listen to over and over again. The contrasts are marvellous, truly a recital where there's something for everybody. The Schubert Sonata is superbly done, as good as anybody I'd say (and I've got, and love, the much praised Schnabel/Kempff and Curzon recordings), the Chopin Nocturne in E minor is beautiful, only the Scherzo is slightly disappointing, and this only by comparison with some of his other recordings of it. In Scriabin he was always incomparable, and his version of the 2nd Hungarian Rhapsody is incredible. One of his favourite encores was "Serenade to the Doll", beautifully played, he should have recorded far more Debussy, as what little we have from him shows what a superb player of this repertoire he was, rather like Moiseiwitsch, another Russian who really understood Debussy (if you've never heard his recording of "Jardins sous la pluie" then I'd venture to suggest you've never really heard it!), and should have recorded a lot more of it than he did. Finally the finale of Prolofiev's 7th Sonata predictably brings the house down. After all this I need to sit quietly and ponder on all this wonderful music that I've listened to. Phew!


----------



## SimonNZ

Turina's La Oracion Del Torero - Britten Quartet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 4: Enigma Variations, Pomp & Circumstance Marches, Serenade for Strings

I've been slow coming around to Elgar... but this box set could certainly change that.


----------



## SimonNZ

Cherubini's String Quartet No.6 - Melos Quartet


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 (Martha Argerich) *










---------

*Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (von Stade, Davis)*


----------



## senza sordino

Holst The Planets with Boult conducting the Vienna Opera Orchestra. I couldn't find an image of my CD.
Brahms Requiem







Brahms Sextets #1&2








and on Spotify for my SQ homework
LvB SQ 4







Tchaikovsky SQ 2


----------



## brotagonist

I made it through Berlioz' La Damnation de Faust! I am glad I heard it, but I don't feel it is one I must have at this time. Maybe I just need another listen some day?

Now, I'll continue my survey of Prokofiev's lesser-known chamber works:

String Quartet 1
String Quartet 2
Zagreb Quartet


----------



## Pugg

DISC13:
*Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker (Excerpts)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, *Fritz Reiner *


----------



## samurai

Joseph Haydn--*Symphony No.17 in F Major; Symphony No.19 in D Major; Symphony No.107 in B-Flat Major; Symphony No.25 in C Major;* *Symphony No.4 in D Major; Symphony No.27 in G Major; Symphony No.10 in D Major and Symphony No.20 in C Major.* All eight symphonies feature Dennis Russell Davies and the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.1 in C Major, Op.21; Symphony No.6 in F Major, Op.68 {"Pastoral"} and Egmont Overture, Op.84. *All three works are traversed by the George Szell led Cleveland Orchestra.
Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.8 in G Major, Op.88, *featuring Herbert Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden.
Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.6 in C Major, D589,* once again with Maestro Blomstedt at the head of the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

After listening to the disappointingly depressing new album Wallflower by Diana Krall I had to lift my spirits. I really enjoy John Field's works and especially am fond of his piano concertos. Miceal O'Rourke does a splendid job with his John Field cycle. Just wonderful stuff and always puts a smile on my face.










Kevin


----------



## Tristan

*Rubinstein* - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb major, Op. 94









Another great piano and orchestra work by the elusive Anton Rubinstein 

Wish there was more than one recording of this work, but I guess I should be grateful that there is one at all. Still, no offense to the orchestras on the Marco Polo and Naxos label, but it would be awesome to hear a more renown orchestra perform something like this. Now excuse me while I try to find a recording of Ponchielli's Trumpet Concerto with the Eastern Kamchatka Backyard Orchestra...


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No.1 - Riccardo Chailly, cond.


----------



## Josh




----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms/ Dvorak/ Strauss* /
Reiner


----------



## SimonNZ

Lukas Foss' The Fragments Of Archilochos - Brock McElheran, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Penderecki Quartet in string quartets by Penderecki, Bacewicz, and Aleksander Lason.


----------



## Badinerie

To mark her passing.
Спасибо, мой русский дива спокойной ночи!


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's The Raft Of The Medusa - cond. composer


----------



## Blancrocher

Roberto Gerhard: Symphony 4 and Violin Concerto (Colin Davis); String Quartet 2 (Arditti)


----------



## SimonNZ

Peteris Vasks' Cor Anglais Concerto - Normunds Schnee, cor anglais, Kriss Rusmanis, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm loving this recording of Monteverdi's *Nerone, ossia L'Incoronazione di Poppea* by La Venexiana under Claudio Cavina. Based on actual stage performances and it has that feel about it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This must surely join the Carmens by Maria Callas & Victoria de los Ángeles.
> 
> I'm actually surprised that I don't have more recordings of _Carmen_. Along with the barber of Seville with the Little Rascals and the William Tell Overture in the old Lone Ranger TV series (and in Warner Brothers cartoon), Carmen was one of the first operas that I fell in love with thanks to having been exposed to it for years in popular culture. It was also one of the first operas I took my wife to IRL.


Actually I only have three Carmens (2 on CD and one on DVD).




























The Baltsa performances are mementos of her fantastic performances with Carreras at Covent Garden, one of the most memorable nights I ever spent there. Unfortunately Karajan loves the score to death in the studio recording, and the effect is beautiful but ponderous. He also uses actors (who sound nothing like the singers) for the spoken dialogue. The DVD is better, but, by the time of this taping, Baltsa and Carreras had been singing their respective roles all over the world for quite a few years, and a slight whiff of routine has crept in. At Covent Garden they were both electric.

I listened to Callas again fairly recently when I got the Warner box set. It impressed me even more than I expected. Callas is superb - not coquettish and charming, as Carmen was often played back then, but sexy, alluring and dangerous, as she should be. De Los Angeles always struck me as being far too ladylike. I don't believe for one minute that her Carmen would have drawn a knife on a fellow worker.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaughan Williams: Symphony 6, etc. (Andrew Davis); String Quartets 1-2, Phantasy Quintet (Maggini)


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Classic Sibelius on a Snow covered bright sunlit morning.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ned Rorem's Cor Anglais Concerto - Thomas Stacy, cor anglais


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic*​








Whenever I think of the New York Philharmonic, my first thought is Leonard Bernstein. Bruno Walter is changing that perception recording by recording. I really wish I'd discovered Bruno Walter much sooner.

I can only speak for the First Symphony (my favourite of the four - presently on the final movement) so far but on that evidence this must be a brilliant set. The sound quality is glorious - I know some people are not fond of Mono but I love it. Well recorded and mixed Mono - as is the case here - is truly wonderful and provides an incredible listening experience.

The New York Philharmonic are in wonderful form. From samples I have heard of Walter's later Columbia recordings on YouTube, the New York Philharmonic seem much tighter and more cohesive than their Columbia Studio counterparts. I'm not knocking the Columbia Symphony Orchestra - their performances of Mozart and Mahler are excellent - but in the case of Brahms, the New York Philharmonic just seem to have an extra quality.

This performance is on course to equal my current favourite recording of this Symphony - that of Klaus Tennstedt in concert with the London Philharmonic.

I would not have bought this set were it not for the circumstances of it's discovery. One tends to get a lot of Brahms (Requiems and Symphonies) if one buys boxed sets. This set has proven to be a very wise purchase and is on course to become one of my favourite Brahms cycles.

I'm going to listen to the rest of the cycle today, which will make for a very interesting day of listening :angel:


----------



## Andolink

*Aulis Sallinen*: _Piano Trio, Op. 96_; _From a Swan Song for cello and piano, op. 67_
Elina Vähälä, violin
Arto Noras, cello
Ralf Gothóni, piano









*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Cello Sonatas-- _No. 3 in A major Op. 69_; _No.4 in C major Op. 102 no.1_; _No 5 in D major Op. 102 no. 2_
Matt Haimovitz, cello
Christopher O'Riley, fortepiano


----------



## elgar's ghost

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Damn! Ned's still alive?!


As if you didn't know! He seems to have slowed down a bit output-wise in recent years but no, he has not joined the choir invisible just yet.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778): Sinfonia in D Major

Jana Semeradova directing the Collegium Marianum


----------



## Pugg

​*Scriabin / Muti*

Symphony no 3 now playing.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

SimonNZ said:


> Ned Rorem's Cor Anglais Concerto - Thomas Stacy, cor anglais


Enjoying this - some very contemplative passages, interspersed with more energetic stuff that reminds me of Ligeti's _San Francisco Polyphony_.


----------



## Jeff W

*Quick morning post*

Good morning TC! Quick post before bed! Here is what I listened to at work to keep the boredom away!









Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 24 & 25. Geza Anda played the solo piano and led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard.









Beethoven's Symphonies No. 5 & 6. John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. Fiery performance of the 5th, although I thought the 6th might have been played too quickly...









Next, Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto and Shostakovitch's Violin Concerto No. 1. Hilary Hahn played solo violin with the Oslo Philharmonic as the orchestra.









Finished out with the Symphonies No. 1, 2 & Symphony in A major by Camille Saint-Saens. Jean Martinon led the Orchestre National de l'ORTF. Nice, pleasant music but not overly memorable.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

At the suggestion upthread, visiting Prokofiev's Quintet. Really good, and I'd never even knew it existed before yesterday!






The choice of double bass as the only bass instrument is quite interesting. The light bass of the piece often makes it feel like a conversation between the higher pitched instruments, with bass accompaniment!


----------



## Blancrocher

Some recent works by Pierluigi Billone:

"Phonogliphi," for voice, bassoon and orchestra (2011)





"Sgorgo Y," for electric guitar (2012)





"Ebe und anders," for 7 instruments (2014)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Bit of Classic Sibelius on a Snow covered bright sunlit morning.


I love the _Sibelius_. I love the _cover_ of the Sibelius. . . and of course that _tiara_!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler : Symphony no 2 
Klaus Tennstedt *


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 18*

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet; Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
Delmé String Quartet, Keith Puddy (clarinet) (MCA Classics; also released on IMP)










This is another recording that I discovered in graduate school. Back then, I was immediately struck by the warmth and the nearly overwhelming melancholy of Brahms' Clarinet Quintet. Since then, I've heard several other ensembles take on this music, but none of them has ever bowled me over like this one. The Delmé String Quartet's recording of Dvořák's "American" Quartet is superb too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm feeling so great this morning. The passion of Argerich's live Concertgebouw Schumann recital and the sunny-side-up Haydn are just suitably appropriate in every way.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the _Sibelius_. I love the _cover_ of the Sibelius. . . and of course that _tiara_!


Very wicked queen! Great cover. What you see is what you get!


----------



## Vasks

_Transcriptions of Romantic and 20th Century rep:_


----------



## starthrower

Ernst Toch Symphonies 5-7


----------



## Blancrocher

C.P.E. Bach: Symphonies (Manze); Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Ts'ong)


----------



## Orfeo

*Daniel Catan*
Opera in two acts, seventeen scenes "Florencia en el Amazonas."
-Mark S. Doss, Ana Maria Martinez, Suzanne Guzman, Hector Vasquez, Patricia Schuman, et al.
-The Houston Grand Opera Orchestra y Chorus/Patrick Summers.

This opera is glorious, both in terms of the music and the storyline. Many of you will no doubt think of Puccini when hearing this work. But I assure you that it is not derivative: it stands up very well on its own. You should give yourself a treat by purchasing this wonderful album (very well performed by all involved and ideally recorded). 
--->http://www.amazon.com/Florencia-Ama...id=1423064380&sr=1-1&keywords=catan+florencia

Enjoy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Very wicked queen! Great cover. What you see is what you get!


'Tantrums in Tiaras'- you know _I'm_ down with that.

I absolutely_ love _the icon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> *Daniel Catan*
> Opera in two acts, seventeen scenes "Florencia en el Amazonas."
> -Mark S. Doss, Ana Maria Martinez, Suzanne Guzman, Hector Vasquez, Patricia Schuman, et al.
> -The Houston Grand Opera Orchestra y Chorus/Patrick Summers.
> 
> This opera is glorious, both in terms of the music and the storyline. Many of you will not doubt think of Puccini when hearing this work. But I assure you that it is not derivative: it stands up very well on its own. You should give yourself a treat by purchasing this wonderful album (very well performed by all involved and ideally recorded).
> --->http://www.amazon.com/Florencia-Ama...id=1423064380&sr=1-1&keywords=catan+florencia
> 
> Enjoy.


I'm so glad that you gave this opera the time of day. I actually found out about it from a post in Current Listening by StlukesguildOhio (thank you, Duchess Lina).

I love the exotic vibrancy of the opening choruses-- absolutely exhilarating in every way.

So yeah, its like Puccini on a trip along the Amazon in transit to Carnival in Rio-- or something like that.

Beautiful, exotic, Brazilian fun.


----------



## Orfeo

Tristan said:


> *Rubinstein* - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb major, Op. 94
> 
> View attachment 63075
> 
> 
> Another great piano and orchestra work by the elusive Anton Rubinstein
> 
> Wish there was more than one recording of this work, but I guess I should be grateful that there is one at all. Still, no offense to the orchestras on the Marco Polo and Naxos label, but it would be awesome to hear a more renown orchestra perform something like this. Now excuse me while I try to find a recording of Ponchielli's Trumpet Concerto with the Eastern Kamchatka Backyard Orchestra...


*There are:*
Andrian Ruiz's 1971 recording with Zsolt Deaky and the Nürnberg (Nuremberg) Symphony Orchestra (nicely done too).
Grigorios Zamparas with Bohuslav Martinu Philharmonic Orchestra, Jon Ceander Mitchell (also well done).


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm so glad that you gave this opera the time of day. I actually found out about it from a post in Current Listening by StlukesguildOhio (thank you, Duchess Lina).
> 
> I love the exotic vibrancy of the opening choruses-- absolutely exhilarating in every way.
> 
> So yeah, its like Puccini on a trip along the Amazon in transit to Carnival in Rio-- or something like that.
> 
> Beautiful, exotic, Brazilian fun.


I have this recording for a few years now, and I find myself returning to it quite regularly. And your description of the opening (orchestra and choruses) is so apt: the exotic vibrancy (and magic) is breathtaking.


----------



## brotagonist

Fagotterdammerung said:


> At the suggestion upthread, visiting Prokofiev's Quintet. Really good, and I'd never even knew it existed before yesterday!


I've been flirting with both it and the 2 String Quartets recently and Vaneyes has been championing them all, too. They are very nice little (or not little, actually) oddities in Prokofiev's catalogue :tiphat:

Oh, by the way, I'm listening to it, too:

Prokofiev Quintet
Ensemble ACJW

And I'm finishing up with this album:









Prokofiev PC 4 & 5, Overture, Visions fugitives
Béroff, Masur/Leipzig


----------



## Andolink

*Luigi Boccherini*: _String Trio Op. 54/2 in G major_
Emilio Moreno, violin
Enrico Gatti, violin
Wouter Möller, cello









*Gabriel Pierné*: _Piano Trio Op. 45_
Luxembourg Philharmonic Soloists


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 48*

Mahler: Symphony No. 1
Jascha Horenstein, London Symphony Orchestra (Unicorn-Kanchana)










I'm a great admirer of Rafael Kubelik's Mahler cycle on DG with the Bavarian Radio SO. His recording of Mahler's First is frequently recommended as a top choice by critics -- but my favorite version of the First Symphony is Horenstein's with the LSO. Whereas Kubelik's reading of the First emphasizes the child-like, _Wunderhorn_ elements in the music, Horenstein's interpretation is much harder charging, full of Beethovenian intensity and grim foreboding. Horenstein doesn't short-change the lyrical aspects of the music, but even these passages feel more impassioned and vehement compared to other recordings. As a result, the First comes off as a mature, more fully-realized work. In Horenstein's hands, the ambivalence and tragedy that characterize Mahler's middle-period symphonies are already present as foreboding intimations in the First, so the linkages between Mahler's _Wunderhorn_-period and his middle- and late-period works are much more obvious.

Unfortunately, this recording is no longer available, and it's commanding high prices on the used market. Regis, Brilliant Classics, and other labels have licensed other Unicorn-Kanchana recordings since the label's demise. Hopefully, someone will reissue Horenstein's LSO M1 soon. It's essential listening for anyone interested in Mahler's music.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this using my Sony Minidisc player today:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven / Bernstein*
Fabulous recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

Impulse bought this album last night: Medtner's Piano Concertos
(of course the music is more marvelous and grand than the album cover would lead one to assume)









Now, I'm taking a break before the second concerto to listen to Lou Harrison's Sonatas for Harpsichord


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## joen_cph

*Hiller* Konzertstück op.113, 
*Henselt* Piano Concerto op.16, 
*Chopin* Allegro de Concert op.46, orchestrated.

Old vox recordings. The rhetorics of these pieces too outdated, the most interesting piece by Chopin not so interesting either, though admittedly with some of the reveries of his piano concertos. 
Not again, regarding the two first pieces at least.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Debussy* 
_La Mer, Nocturnes
Jeux Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre_

The Cleveland Orchestra
Piere Boulez conducting


----------



## aajj

Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier, 1st volume, Gould.

Mozart - 2nd 'Prussian' Quartet, K589, Juilliard String Quartet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The first movement of _Argerich's_ Haydn's _Eleventh Piano Concerto_ has to be one of my favorite expressions of pure joy in all of Haydn for me.

I just love this cd to death, and I feel I have to share it with a candid world. _;D _


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, thanks to bro for mentioning. I was transfixed with the work during first listen, and it's now my favorite Prokofiev chamber piece.
> 
> I'll be giving a listen to Rozhdestvensky et al. Haven't heard. The recording I have (rec.1996), and will be playing in a moment, is from...
> 
> View attachment 63047


How did that recording compare to Rozhdestvensky's group from the '60s? I listened again last night and i sense that Prokofiev's creative juices were flowing, having himself a good ol' time as he played the instrumental textures off each other. A wonderful composition and i don't know why Sergei was hiding it all these years. 

I also first knew of its existence from one of the other threads and thanks to brotagonist.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

brotagonist said:


> I've been flirting with both it and the 2 String Quartets recently and Vaneyes has been championing them all, too. They are very nice little (or not little, actually) oddities in Prokofiev's catalogue :tiphat:


I listened to the B Minor just now - it's quite good! I don't know why it's not performed more.

This often happens with me and composers who are more famous for their orchestral works: I find I enjoy their chamber works as much or more.


----------



## Bruce

*Brahms Clarinet Quintet*



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 18*
> 
> Brahms: Clarinet Quintet; Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
> Delmé String Quartet, Keith Puddy (clarinet) (MCA Classics; also released on IMP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another recording that I discovered in graduate school. Back then, I was immediately struck by the warmth and the nearly overwhelming melancholy of Brahms' Clarinet Quintet. Since then, I've heard several other ensembles take on this music, but none of them has ever bowled me over like this one. The Delmé String Quartet's recording of Dvořák's "American" Quartet is superb too.


I, too, have had a difficult time finding a recording of the Clarinet Quintet which I like. The recording I find most congenial is that by the Members of the Vienna Octet, released years ago on the Angel label. I recently discovered it's available on iTunes. For me, this recording has that warmth and melancholy you refer to. I'm really curious to hear the Delmé quartet's version of this.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The first movement of _Argerich's_ Haydn's _Eleventh Piano Concerto_ has to be one of my favorite expressions of pure joy in all of Haydn for me.
> 
> I just love this cd to death, and I feel I have to share it with a candid world. _;D _


Love Argerich. Already ordered!


----------



## Bruce

*More Piano*

Sticking today with piano music, this next batch consisting of:







+






+






+






+








A couple of short pieces by 
*William Mason*: Improvisation, Op. 51 and Valse-Caprice No. 2

*Ries *- Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 11, No. 2

*Jacques Charpentier *- Études karnatiques, 5eme cycle

*Liszt *- Transcendental Etudes played by Kentner from a $1 set from iTunes.

The quality on these recordings varies, but I really like the Kentner version of these etudes. Kentner doesn't have the technical facility of someone like Lazar Berman, but I think he excels in bringing out the musicality of these etudes, which I think is sometimes lost when pianists concentrate on the bravura aspects of these works.
And to top things off,

*Chopin *- Scherzo No. 1 in B minor, Op. 20 played by Ivan Moravec

which is my all-time favorite recording of this work. No one can play it quite like Moravec.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No 4_

*Mozart*
_Posthornserenade_

NDR-Sinfonieorchester
Gunter Wand conducting


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 83*

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5; Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Lorin Maazel, Cleveland Orchestra (Telarc)










The draw here is Maazel's reading of Shostakovich's Fifth. It's a magnificent, galvanizing performance, quintessentially Russian and epic in scope. Among Maazel's many recordings, this is certainly the best that I've ever heard. Much of the credit must go to the orchestra. The Clevelanders play with awe-inspiring power and clarity. Such perfect balance! Everything is luxury class; everything is "to the max." Just as important, there's no trace of the bloodless virtuosity that you sometimes find with this orchestra. The playing is full of feeling. It's as if the music has been somehow _heightened_ and _intensified_ -- from the haunting, gentle moments to the howling climaxes. The adagio is particularly heart-rending. The finale takes a convincing middle path somewhere between Bernstein's exultation and Rostropovich's doom-and-gloom.

One last thought: When listening to this performance, I've never found myself caught up in matters of interpretation or wrapped up in finding some key to unlock the composer's intentions. I've never asked myself, "What does Shostakovich mean here?" Instead, I'm caught up in a whirlwind and carried away by the music. Like all great art, Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony defies simple definitions; its meaning is both obvious and beyond words.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Brahms: Symphony No. 1
> Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic*​
> View attachment 63085
> 
> 
> Whenever I think of the New York Philharmonic, my first thought is Leonard Bernstein. Bruno Walter is changing that perception recording by recording. I really wish I'd discovered Bruno Walter much sooner.
> 
> I can only speak for the First Symphony (my favourite of the four - presently on the final movement) so far but on that evidence this must be a brilliant set. The sound quality is glorious - I know some people are not fond of Mono but I love it. Well recorded and mixed Mono - as is the case here - is truly wonderful and provides an incredible listening experience.
> 
> The New York Philharmonic are in wonderful form. From samples I have heard of Walter's later Columbia recordings on YouTube, the New York Philharmonic seem much tighter and more cohesive than their Columbia Studio counterparts. I'm not knocking the Columbia Symphony Orchestra - their performances of Mozart and Mahler are excellent - but in the case of Brahms, the New York Philharmonic just seem to have an extra quality.
> 
> This performance is on course to equal my current favourite recording of this Symphony - that of Klaus Tennstedt in concert with the London Philharmonic.
> 
> I would not have bought this set were it not for the circumstances of it's discovery. One tends to get a lot of Brahms (Requiems and Symphonies) if one buys boxed sets. This set has proven to be a very wise purchase and is on course to become one of my favourite Brahms cycles.
> 
> I'm going to listen to the rest of the cycle today, which will make for a very interesting day of listening :angel:


Having listened to the full cycle by Bruno Walter and the New York Philharmonic, I am wholeheartedly blown away by this set of recordings.


All four Symphonies are recorded and performed with equal grace and care. The production and sound quality is remarkable and consistent across the cycle. This is a fine demonstration for the strengths of Mono.
The Second Symphony is absolutely outstanding. This ranks as highly a performance to me as Bernstein's Wiener recording - which changed my view of the second entirely. In this cycle, it rivals a distinguished First Symphony - a rare occurrence in my tastes.
I adore the Fourth Symphony here, it seriously challenges my affection for Carlos Kleiber's Wiener recording.

I have a lot of Brahms Cycles - circa 11 if memory serves - I would put Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic at the top. My top five would likely be:

 Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic
 Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker
 Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia
 Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner/Wiener Philharmoniker
 Claudio Abbado & the Berliner Philharmoniker

This set may be the greatest Charity Shop find I have had. I consider myself lucky to have re-homed it


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Early Symphonies
Nos 16, 18, 21 and 22_

Mozart Festival Orchestra
Alberto Lizzio conducting


----------



## LancsMan

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 op.96 'American'; String Quintet Op. 97* Keller Quartet & Anna Deeva in the Quintet 0n apex







New disc arrived today in the post. I've been a bit short on Dvorak chamber music in my collection, so this helps fill a gap. Nice open, optimistic music - well it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## pianississimo

Tomorrow's slightly eclectic mix. Some of it ready for a concert I'm going to this weekend.

Schubert: various songs: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Shostakovich: Piano concerto no 2. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Mozart: Symphony No 41 in C major KV 551 'Jupiter' London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado
Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81	Bernard Haitink: London Symphony Orchestra
Shostakovich: concerto for piano, trumpet & strings, Op.35 Cristina Ortiz and Peter Jablonski and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Vladimir Ashkenazy
Shostakovich: Symphony No.9 in E flat, Op.70 Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 In A Minor, Op. 77 David Oistrakh (Vn) / Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 129 David Oistrakh (Vn) / Gennadi Rozhdestvensky / Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Bach: Violin Partita #3 In E, BWV 1006 :Hilary Hahn
Shostakovich.Viola Sonata Op.147(arr. D. Shafran for cello) - Leonard Elschenbroich And Alexei Grynyuk
Chopin: Nocturne op 27. No 2, Nikolai Lugansky


----------



## cwarchc

A truly sublime recording of a favorite violinst of mine


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernhard Romberg's Symphonies 1, 2 and 3 - Michael Alexander Willens, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mauricio Kagel
String Quartet I
String Quartet II
String Quartet III*
Arditti String Quartet 
*
Pan, for piccolo and String Quartet*
Arditti String Quartet, Dietmar Wiesner [Disques Montaigne, 1994]

I think Kagel's #3 is my new favourite contemporary string quartet. 'Pan' is great fun, too.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Morimur (Poppen)*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 85*

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8
Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra










Haitink's Shostakovich cycle with the Concertgebouw is a landmark, and many music fans swear by it. I'm not one of them. For the most part, I think Haitink's approach to DSCH is just too sober and unadventurous. Haitink has an impressively tight grip on the reins, but sometimes Shostakovich's music calls for letting loose and getting a wild ride. But here we come to the exception that proves the rule: Haitink's emotionally cool approach works perfectly with the Eighth. It is easily the best performance in his cycle. I'm not sure whether it works because Haitink drives the music harder or because the music has a profound emotional charge even if the conductor plays it straight. For whatever reason, this is a thrilling, powerful performance. I prefer it over all others, including Yevgeni Mravinsky's famous Eighth with the Leningrad Philharmonic.


----------



## Jos

Scriabin,
Symphony no3, "the divine poem"

USSR symph. orch. Yevgeni Svetlanov

Turn of the century, still very romantic.

Melodia, 1976


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 85*
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8
> Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haitink's Shostakovich cycle with the Concertgebouw is a landmark, and many music fans swear by it. I'm not one of them. For the most part, I think Haitink's approach to DSCH is just too sober and unadventurous. Haitink has an impressively tight grip on the reins, but sometimes Shostakovich's music calls for letting loose and getting a wild ride. But here we come to the exception that proves the rule: Haitink's emotionally cool approach works perfectly with the Eighth. It is easily the best performance in his cycle. I'm not sure whether it works because Haitink drives the music harder or because the music has a profound emotional charge even if the conductor plays it straight. For whatever reason, this is a thrilling, powerful performance. I prefer it over all others, including Yevgeni Mravinsky's famous Eighth with the Leningrad Philharmonic.


Terrifying second movement, huh?










I love the original World War II propaganda cover art for the Haitink/Concertgebouw Shostakovich's _Eighth_. Some years ago there was a World War II Russian artifacts exhibit in San Diego and I saw that original poster.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra playing Pachelbel's Canon, Albinoni's Adagio, and other baroque hits.


----------



## Guest

Very well played and recorded.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Howells: King's Herald/Paradise Rondel/Fantasia and Threnody for Cello and Orchestra (Moray Welsh)/Pastoral Rhapsody/Procession/The B's Suite for Orchestra/Three Dances for Violin and Orchestra (Lydia Mordkovitch)/In Green Ways (Yvonne Kenny) London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox

Clementi: Sonatas, Op.34 No.2/Op.14 No.3/Op.26 No.2 Vladimir Horowitz

Some beautiful music from the pen of Herbert Howells, in exemplary performances by Hickox and co. There's no better introduction to the world of Howells' orchestral music than this 2 CD set. The pieces for cello and orchestra are particularly moving, and the late, lamented Lydia Mordkovitch is a wonderful soloist in the Three Dances, but it's the orchestral suite "The B's" that I really love, a real cornucopia of moods and contrast that shows the orchestra off wonderfully well. The B's in question, incidentally, are :Arthur Bliss/Arthur Benjamin/Ivor Gurney(Bartholomew)/Francis Warren(Bunny)/ and Howells himself(Bublum). A splendid disc.

Then Horowitz playing Clementi. There are not many world class pianists of Horowitz' stature who would record an album of Clementi now, but in 1954 when this was recorded, it was unheard of. I am so glad that he did, Clementi was a wonderful composer for the piano, not for nothing did Beethoven possess, and speak very highly of, a complete edition of the sonatas. Horowitz plays them to the manner born, showing that there was a great deal more to Clementi than the Six Sonatinas, Op.36 that most students of the piano will have played at some time. Not that I'm knocking the Sonatinas, I loved them, the 3rd especially always seemed to me like a mini-Beethoven work, and was a great thrill to play before I was able to tackle the Beethoven Sonatas. This Horowitz disc comes from the big Sony/RCA box, but you can get it separately coupled with a later recording of Op.33 No.3, and I really do recommend it if you've not encountered Clementi before.









Khachaturian: Symphony No.2 "The Bell" Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Aram Khachaturian

Finally, this great big tuneful symphony by Khachaturian, wild, colourful and completely over the top, I love it!! The Vienna Philharmonic sound as though they do too, and with vintage Decca sound what more, pray, do you want????!!!!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 12*

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra (RCA)










Berlioz is such a magnificent composer, and this is such a magnificent work. I could have easily chosen several other recordings. I love both of Colin Davis' Philips recordings. Leonard Bernstein's recording with the NYPO was my introduction to this work, and I still treasure that LP. I think Roger Norrington's HIP performance with the London Classical Players is revelatory, one of the very best.

Then why Munch? When I want to hear the _Symphonie fantastique_, this is the recording that I reach for most often. Even though I can imagine _different_ performances, I can't imagine a _better_ one. It's as simple as that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op. 55 "Eroica"*
Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe [Warner Classics, rec. 1991]

The 'Barbaric and malevolent symphonies of Beethoven' thread has prompted me to listen with new attention...no, I still don't hear it. This is a nice interpretation, I appreciate the relative clarity of line and texture.


----------



## George O

Bela Bartok (1881-1945)

Mikrokosmos: Progressive Piano Pieces, Vol. I-VI

Kornel Zempleni, piano
Lorant Szücs, piano

3-LP box set on Hungaraton (Hungary), from 1970
from Complete Edition, Piano Works 9-11


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Inventions. Handel, Carmelite Vespers*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Debussy*: Piano Works, w. Weissenberg (rec.1985); Crossley Vol. 4 (rec.1992); Bavouzet Vol. 3 (rec.2008).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Richter (rec.1992); Alexeev (rec.2008 - '11).

View attachment 63141


----------



## Jeff W

*Working out with Wolfgang*









Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 26 & 27 were my workout choices for today. Geza Anda played the solo piano and led the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums from the keyboard.


----------



## KenOC

Peter Maxwell Davies, Strathclyde Concerto No. 2 for Cello. Just getting to know this prolific composer.


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED AND SECULAR MUSIC FROM RENAISSANCE GERMANY
*Heinrich Isaac, Nicolaus Grenon, Guillaume Dufay, Heinrich Finck, Jacob Barbireau, Adam von Fulda, Anonymous*
Ciaramella Instrumental and Vocal Ensemble
Adam Gilbert, Rotem Gilbert; directors

Naxos


----------



## Albert7

Today instead of listening to any studio or studio live albums, I created a Sol Gabetta 2.5 hour Minidisc mixtape of some of her live performances and heard examples of her Elgar Cello Concerto and Saint-Saens one too. So lovely and vivid.


----------



## aajj

Scarlatti - Sonatas, Schiff









Scriabin - Piano Sonatas 7, 8 & 9, Ashkenazy


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 7: Respighi, Debussy, Fauré & Saint-Saëns


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Symphony No.6 in C Major, D.589

Riccardo Muti leading the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## isorhythm

Brahms C major piano trio.


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): Piano Trio in B Flat, Op.28, No.1

Trio Fortepiano: Miriam Altmann, piano -- Julie Huber, violin -- Anja Enderle, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Fayrfax's Missa Albanus - The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## opus55

*Eugène Ysaÿe*
Violin Sonatas, Op.27
_Ilya Kaler_


----------



## PetrB

*Robert Moran ~ Requiem: Chant du Cygne (1990)*

Robert Moran ~ Requiem: Chant du Cygne, for 4 Choruses and 4 Chamber Ensembles (1990)

imo a beautiful and moving choral work, quite a 'oner' in Moran's output.

Because I thought of it, and I think haven't listened to it for about a year. Time for a visit to and in this stirring terrain, with its brief texts taken from accounts of 'what Mozart said on his death bed,' the music ingeniously conceived as specific to the cavernous cathedral with its long decay for which the work was destined, the musical procedures of which Moran likened to, 'a musical ping-pong game.'


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7








and on Spotify, more String Quartet homework
RVW SQ #1&2







Penderecki SQ #1&2


----------



## Pugg

​
Disc: 17
1. Roumanian Rhapsody in A, Op.11, No.1 - London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
2. Hungarian Rhapsody No.1 in F minor, S.359 No.1 - London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
3. Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 in D minor, S.359 No.2 - London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
4. Hungarian Rhapsody No.3 in D, S.359 No.3 - London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
5. Hungarian Rhapsody No.4 in D minor, S.359 No.4 - London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
6. Hungarian Rhapsody No.5 in E minor, S.359 No.5 - London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
7. Hungarian Rhapsody No.6 in D, S.359 No.6 - London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
Disc: 18


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: One - One[SUP]2[/SUP] - One[SUP]5[/SUP], Sabine Liebner


----------



## SimonNZ

Marucio Kagel's String Quartet No.3 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## opus55

*Haydn*
Symphonies Nos 5 and 7
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra | Adam Fischer_


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
> 
> I think Roger Norrington's HIP performance with the London Classical Players is revelatory, one of the very best.


It was Norrington that finally allowed me to break through and enjoy Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique.

I took a break from it yesterday and am giving this another go:









Stravinsky Oedipus Rex
Welser-Möst/LPO

The Latin is not detracting; rather, it gives the work an antique sound. Like the other works on the album, I have not followed along with the libretto and will need to do so another time. It has taken me a while to break through into this one (a little extra boost of volume has helped greatly tonight  ). Choral, even, and I like it!  This is a fine reissue set of Stravinsky works I would otherwise certainly have overlooked.


----------



## brotagonist

albertfallickwang said:


> So lovely and vivid.
> 
> View attachment 63146


Absolutely! But who is she?


----------



## Albert7

brotagonist said:


> Absolutely! But who is she?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sol_Gabetta

She is my favorite cellist of all time, even beating out Yo-Yo Ma and Jacqueline du Pre.


----------



## SimonNZ

Marucio Kagel's Exotica - Christoph Caskel, Michel Portal, Siegfried Palm, Theodor Ross, Vinko Globokar, Wilhelm Bruck


----------



## brotagonist

aajj said:


> How did that recording compare to Rozhdestvensky's group from the '60s? I listened again last night and i sense that Prokofiev's creative juices were flowing, having himself a good ol' time as he played the instrumental textures off each other. A wonderful composition and i don't know why Sergei was hiding it all these years.
> 
> I also first knew of its existence from one of the other threads and thanks to brotagonist.


I cannot answer that. I have never heard Rozhdestvensky's performance. The customer reviews on Amazon for the Prokofiev String Quartets album by the Russian String Quartet are reverent. The album is very inexpensive, depending which of the 2 different covers on the same label you choose.


----------



## brotagonist

albertfallickwang said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sol_Gabetta
> 
> She is my favorite cellist of all time, even beating out Yo-Yo Ma and Jacqueline du Pre.


Oh, silly me. I thought Sol Gabetta must be some obscure ancient musical instrument :clap:


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> Marucio Kagel's Exotica - Christoph Caskel, Michel Portal, Siegfried Palm, Theodor Ross, Vinko Globokar, Wilhelm Bruck


I used to be a huge Kagel fan, but I have none on CD yet. How is this? What is it? He was pretty outrageous, for the most part, more so than Stockhausen, even, as I recall.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I thank whoever posted this Hickox Martinu the other day. I just heard it and the first movement of the _Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani_ has all of the fingerprints of a more muscular version of Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_ all over it.

Though I can envision it being done with more exciting phrasing and accents, its still a very animated reading, dramatically conveyed by Hickox and the City of London Sinfonia. I just wish the recording quality had more punch to the lower frequencies and more clarity on the high end- but no matter.

The cd can be acquired for a pittance.

The first movement of the _Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra _caught my dramatic ear as well.


----------



## PetrB

brotagonist said:


> I used to be a huge Kagel fan, but I have none on CD yet. How is this? What is it? He was pretty outrageous, for the most part, more so than Stockhausen, even, as I recall.


As a reminder, or for others curious:
Here is a segment from his film, _Ludwig van_ (the pianist is Kagel





This kinda manic / frenetic piano piece, _Passé Composé_





Here is the full length _Ludwig van_





His _Music for Renaissance Instruments_





He 'played the field' but I think you can get some idea from these few above pieces.


----------



## SimonNZ

brotagonist said:


> I used to be a huge Kagel fan, but I have none on CD yet. How is this? What is it? He was pretty outrageous, for the most part, more so than Stockhausen, even, as I recall.


Oh my, how to describe Exotica? Its like a handful of musicians are encountering a room full of hundreds of foreign instruments from non-European cultures and improvising with each other as they move from one to another and also improvising faux-foreign vocalisms. An ostentatious exercise in and demonstration of cultural appropriation, which would be pretentious or whatever if it weren't so damn funny, and, ultimately, so interesting and engaging.

Supposedly commissioned for the 1972 Olympics. What the Olympic committee made of it appears to be unrecorded.

The more sober cd cover looks like this, if you happen to get lucky and stumble upon it:


----------



## brotagonist

Ludwig Van and Music for Renaissance Instruments, both were my absolute favourites. I also loved 1898, written for the 75th anniversary of Deutsche Grammophon, I believe. Der Schall was the one by which I discovered him


----------



## Josh

Marschallin Blair said:


> I thank whoever posted this Hickox Martinu the other day.


You're most welcome. I've acquired so many amazing albums after seeing them posted in this thread, so I'm glad to have been able to repay the favor at least once. I was pleasantly surprised by that Martinu/Hickox recording as well ("pleasantly" because it's awesome and "surprised" because I bought it on a whim at a thrift shop without having heard a note). Viva la découverte!

And now for something completely different...


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Music for Two - One - Music Walk - One[SUP]5[/SUP], Stephen Drury


----------



## Josh

Got home from work to find this in the mailbox. My first Boulez (as composer) acquisition. Six minutes deep, and so far I'm diggin' it. I love music like this that takes me on an intellectual and emotional adventure and lets my imagination fill in the blanks. Weird, wild, wonderful stuff.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue (Rosen)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Eugene Ysaye's brilliant Solo Violin Sonatas, after Bach and each one dedicated to a different violinist, superbly played by Thomas Zehetmair.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gerard Grisey's Espaces Acoustiques - Ensemble intercontemporain

live concert film from Dec 14th 2013 on EIC own Youtube chanel:






I remember saying on the first Current Listening thread sometime mid 2013 that I'd spotted this gig coming up on EIC's homepage, and that if I won the lottery this would be where I'd be that December

nice now to be allowed a taste of what I missed


----------



## Blancrocher

Albinoni: Concerti Grossi, op. 7 (Holliger/Bourgue/I Musici)

*edit* And now Bohm in Beethoven's 6th and Schubert's 5th.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op.35
Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Reiner

Having seen this recording of Scheherazade much praised on these hallowed pages, I bought it, having found it for a bargain price. It is very very good, but doesn't displace LSO/Monteux or Philharmonia/Kletzki in my affections. In fact I think Kletzki's recording is my favourite of all, he was a wonderful conductor, and especially good in Russian music, and I don't think I've ever heard anyone play the solo violin part as well as Hugh Bean does on his recording. Nonetheless I still enjoyed this, and the Stravinsky is a splendid bonus.


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 63162
> 
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op.35
> Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Reiner
> 
> Having seen this recording of Scheherazade much praised on these hallowed pages, I bought it, having found it for a bargain price. It is very very good, but doesn't displace LSO/Monteux or Philharmonia/Kletzki in my affections. In fact I think Kletzki's recording is my favourite of all, he was a wonderful conductor, and especially good in Russian music, and I don't think I've ever heard anyone play the solo violin part as well as Hugh Bean does on his recording. Nonetheless I still enjoyed this, and the Stravinsky is a splendid bonus.


I have this in my Reiner complete RCA recordings, one of the best:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Flute Concerto in A Major

Modo Antiquo -- Federico Maria Sardelli, flute


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erno Dohnanyi - piano works vol. 1.

Like his near-contemporaries Kodaly and Bartok, this composer incorporated Hungarian folk material but the paprika is lightly sprinkled - despite the Hungarian designation of some of the titles the works on this album seem more rooted in the late Romantic Austro-Germanic tradition than anything else. He does let his Magyar hair down a bit on the 'presto' and 'vivace' movements of the Ruralia Hungarica, an enjoyable work and the sort of thing that I imagine Kodaly could have written had he composed for solo piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*
*Souliotis*/*Cossotto* / Del Monaco / Cava.


----------



## Bruce

*Lots o' Rach*

I've been very attracted to Rachmaninov's symphonic works lately, and am specializing in him today.

First, inspired by a remark JACE made about Isle of the Dead being one of his favorites, I've chosen to listen to this once again, this time by Jiri Stárek conducting the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart









Piano Concerto No. 1 in F# minor, Op. 1 - Ashkenazy/Previn and the London SO









While not filled with such gripping melodies as his 2nd and 3rd concerti, this concerto tends to meander a bit, though it does meander through some very lush, beautiful terrain.

Then on to Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18 - Cliburn/Reiner and the Chicago SO









Which is an incredible performance of this work. The recording technology, while just fine 50 years ago, doesn't quite do the performance justice, though. Still, not bad at all.

And then Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 43, returning once again to Ashkenazy, Previn and the excellent musicians of the London SO again.









Okay, enough Rachmaninov. But I remain in Russia, with a piano transcription of Prokofiev's ballet Sur le Borysthène, played by Maria Ivanova.









This is not bad, but not Prokofiev's best work. I think Eckhardt van den Hoogen aptly described this work in the liner notes as "certainly not devoid of ideas." I can agree with that.


----------



## pmsummer

INFELIX EGO
_Masses for Four and Five Voices_
*William Byrd*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, conductor

Naxos


----------



## Vronsky

Ligeti -- Romanian concerto









Beethoven, Mariss Jansons -- Symphonies


----------



## Vasks

_Schoenberg's shining concerti on LP_


----------



## aajj

Pictures at an Exhibition for piano - Brigitte Engerer.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* : piano concert no 2 
*Ashkenazy/ Haitink*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 60*

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninov: _6 Moments Musicaux_
Lazar Berman (DG)

















The opening movement of Prokofiev's Eighth is marked _Andante dolce_, but the music is more dolorous than sweet. Berman's interpretation evinces a sense of wandering desolation. The second movement is marked _Andante sognando_ ("Walking dreamily"), but again the tempo indication is deceptive. Instead of a reverie, the music drifts like a fractured nightmare. Prokofiev's characteristic motor-rhythms become prominent in the third movement, and Berman seamlessly conjoins Prokofiev's pounding with poetry. The result is the most convincing Eighth that I've heard.

As you'd expect, Berman's performance of Rachmaninov's _Moments musicaux_ is more lyrical than the Prokofiev sonata. But the Russian pianist's idiomatic command of the music is just as evident. Listen to _Moment musicaux_ No. 5 in D flat. Phew! Sublime.

I first heard this extraordinary recital on an out-of-print DG LP. The good news? In 2014, these recordings were reissued on Berman's _The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings_ set. In a strange coincidence, the same recordings were reissued in 2014 by Australian Decca, appearing on several discs in their Eloquence series. Take your pick. I went for the big box, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the balance engineering on this cd and how alluringly recessed the _Sirens_ are in the backround of Abbado's BSO Debussy _Nocturnes_.









This _Soir de Fete_ _moves. _


----------



## Blancrocher

Following all the Rach on the thread, I'm listening to Rodriguez in the 1st Piano Sonata and op.32 Preludes.

*p.s.* And, following JACE, I'll check out some Lazar Berman on Spotify. I love his Liszt, but don't know much else by him.


----------



## D Smith

Rachmaninoff must be in the air today! I listened to his Symphony #1 and the Isle of the Dead from this excellent set by Previn and the LSO. Now I'll have the Dies Irae running through my head all afternoon!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 63187
> 
> 
> Following all the Rach on the thread, I'm listening to Rodriguez in the 1st Piano Sonata and op.32 Preludes.
> 
> *p.s.* And, following JACE, I'll check out some Lazar Berman on Spotify. I love his Liszt, but don't know much else by him.


Is that Santiago Rodriguez Rachmaninov's _First Piano Sonata _off the charts or what?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A classic recording of a great opera, with Soderstrom in top form, and a great supporting cast (including Randova and Popp). One of the pinnacles of Mackerras's Janacek cycle.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Myaskovsky*: String Quartets 3, 10, 13, w. Taneyev Qt. (rec.1987); Piano Sonatas, w. McLachlan (rec.1988), Hegedus (rec.1988).

For those interested, Feb. 16 is the Alto reissue release date for their inexpensive complete set of *Myaskovsky* Piano Sonatas w. McLachlan. Link provided, may be cheaper elsewhere.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Alto/ALC2506

Comparative reviews of Hegedus and McLachlan sets:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/Aug01/MiaskovskySonatas.htm
















View attachment 63188


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Marucio Kagel's Exotica - Christoph Caskel, Michel Portal, Siegfried Palm, Theodor Ross, Vinko Globokar, Wilhelm Bruck


Getsa TC Cover of the Year nomination.


----------



## Guest

Two Albums of keyboard works by J.S.Bach played on piano by Simone Dinnerstein:








Two- and Three-part Inventions, BWV772-801








Goldberg Variations, BWV988

I'm just using these as background music as I read "The Hobbit" for the first time in 25 years.


----------



## Vaneyes

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Re find a grave.

Chopin

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/f...ll&GSdyrel=all&GSob=n&GSsr=41&GRid=198&df=all&

Arthur Rubinstein

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=7817853


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tatiana's Letter Scene and Ballroom Waltz









Karajan's 1972 EMI BPO _Pathetique_ is the most gorgeously-poised interpretation of Tchaikovskian perfection that I've ever heard for the first and third movements.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> *Myaskovsky*: String Quartets 3, 10, 13, w. Taneyev Qt. (rec.1987); Piano Sonatas, w. McLachlan (rec.1988), Hegedus (rec.1988).
> 
> For those interested, Feb. 16 is the Alto reissue release date for their inexpensive complete set of *Myaskovsky* Piano Sonatas w. McLachlan.


Vaneyes, thanks for the heads-up. Prompted by your post, I'm now listening to McLachlan via Spotify:










*Myaskovsky: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 5; Sonatine; Prelude / Murray McLachlan*

EDIT:
I'm really enjoying this. Good stuff! :cheers:


----------



## cwarchc

Oh the joys of TC
Fantastic new, to me, music, and an empty wallet


----------



## omega

*Schubert*
_Piano Sonata in D major, op.53_
_Piano Sonata in A minor, op.42_
_Moments musicaux_
Alfred Brendel








*Beethoven*
_String Quartet No. 4-6_
Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Adès, _Powder Her Face_, conducted by the composer
What a fascinating sort of opera - only 19 performers! Wonderful singers - the tenor and bass especially.
It turns out now that I am listening to a recording of the première performance!


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Haydn


----------



## Haydn man

I wanted some romantic piano filled music, and found just the thing


----------



## Bruce

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 63187
> 
> 
> Following all the Rach on the thread, I'm listening to Rodriguez in the 1st Piano Sonata and op.32 Preludes.
> 
> *p.s.* And, following JACE, I'll check out some Lazar Berman on Spotify. I love his Liszt, but don't know much else by him.


I'll certainly confirm JACE's opinion. Berman's version of Prokofiev's 8th is the supreme recording of this work. Grab a copy if you can.


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Gesù Al Calvario - Hermann Max, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify: Lazar Berman in Prokofiev's 8th, and other works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc









Act II Love Music and _Liebestod_









Leinsdorf Met Act III _Walkure_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Karajan: Orchestral Spectaculars 1949 - 1960
**C**D2**: J**ean** S**ibelius*
*F**inlandia** O**p.**2**6** (M**ono**)*

*S**ymphony** N**o.** 4 i**nA **M**inor **O**p**.6**3*

*S**ymphony** N**o.** 5 i**nE** F**lat **O**p.**8**2*

*Philharmonia Orchestra*​







My first listen to these pieces so I cannot say too much beyond the fact that I am enjoying what I hear very much. Like the Philharmonia Beethoven though, the Orchestra sounds phenomenal and the recording and remastering quality is excellent.


----------



## muzik

I can never get enough of Sibelius!

Happy to share this with classical music friends:

Symphony no 2
Recorded by Wiener Philharmoniker
Conducted by Leonard Bernstein (1987)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

muzik said:


> I can never get enough of Sibelius!
> 
> Happy to share this with classical music friends:
> 
> Symphony no 2
> Recorded by Wiener Philharmoniker
> Conducted by Leonard Bernstein (1987)


Thanks for sharing the link Muzik


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Quartets op 95 & 130. Takacs Quartet

Incredible music!


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Symphonies 32,34,35 (Haffner)and 36 (Linz) performed by the English Concert and Trevor Pinnock


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marvelous disc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Karajan: Orchestral Spectaculars 1949 - 1960
> **C**D2**: J**ean** S**ibelius*
> *F**inlandia** O**p.**2**6** (M**ono**)*
> 
> *S**ymphony** N**o.** 4 i**nA **M**inor **O**p**.6**3*
> 
> *S**ymphony** N**o.** 5 i**nE** F**lat **O**p.**8**2*
> 
> *Philharmonia Orchestra*
> ​
> 
> View attachment 63206
> 
> My first listen to these pieces so I cannot say too much beyond the fact that I am enjoying what I hear very much. Like the Philharmonia Beethoven though, the Orchestra sounds phenomenal and the recording and remastering quality is excellent.


Have you heard that EMI Philharmonia 1960 Sibelius' _Fifth _in that set yet?

- _DIV-INE. _

_;D_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some Russian string quartets tonight:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No.2 in A major, Op.68
String Quartet No.7 in F# minor, Op.108*
Borodin String Quartet - [rec. Melodiya / re-released Chandos 2003]










*Tchaikovsky
String Quartet No. 3 in E flat minor, Op. 30*
Gabrieli String Quartet [Decca, 1997]










*Myaskovsky / Miaskovsky
String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86*
Taneyev Quartet [Northern Flowers, 2007]


----------



## Autocrat

Feeling a bit iffy today, so went with my go-to mood stabiliser









Lamotrigine is for wimps.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: En Blanc et Noir, Petite Suite, Epigraphes Antiques, Symphony in B minor, etc.
Alfons and Aloys Kontarsky


----------



## Guest

John Cage.

via Spotify.

So far...beautifully fresh music...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

No one's in the office- so its maximum-volume-for-maximum-effect time.

_;D_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

...and a modern Italian work to end off the evening's listening.

*Luigi Nono
Fragmente - Stille, an Diotima, for string quartet*
LaSalle Quartet [DG, 1993]


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 65*

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 4
Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, London Symphony Orchestra (DG)










Pianist Tamás Vásáry and conductor Yuri Ahronovitch offer an uncommon take on these famous concertos. Rather than focusing on the dramatic and virtuoso aspects of the music like most performers do, Vásáry & Ahronovitch de-emphasize the "showpiece" aspects of these works. Instead, they draw the listener's ear to Rachmaninov's distinctive poetry, colors, and lyricism. The music is still voluptuous, but it's subtly shaded. Dynamics aren't as extreme. Tempos are occasionally slower than normal. Rather than enervating the music, the understatement and deliberate pace illuminates myriad details and underlying structures that other interpreters miss.

As with the best recordings of Brahms' Piano Concertos with their emphasis on integration between soloist and orchestra, Vásáry & Ahronovitch are joined at the hip. The result is performance that gives equal weight to Rachmaninov the composer and Rachmaninov the virtuoso pianist.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Daybreak, Scaling the Summit, View from the Summit, Sunset









Death and Transfiguration


----------



## aajj

Schubert lieder from Barbara Hendricks & Radu Lupu.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this piece for the first time on Tinychat:






Bruckner's Mass No. 3. Very lyrical and exquisite.


----------



## SimonNZ

Szymanowski's Violin Concertos 1 and 2 - Thomas Zehetmair, violin, Simon Rattle, cond.


----------



## bejart

Jan Krumpholtz (1747-1790): Harp Concerto No.3 in E Major, Op.6, No.1

Jiri Belohlavek leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Jana Bouskova, harp


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## pmsummer

IN GOTTES NAMEN FAHREN WIR
_Pilgerlieder aus Mittelalter und Renaissance_
*Odhecaton* - Ensemble für alte Musik, Köln

Fono


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to orchestral excerpts (preludes, etc.) from Wagner's operas.









Levine/MET O

Magnificent! Sometimes, I find it difficult to place. Wagner is the last to come to mind.


----------



## Albert7

I have been working on listening to my Minidisc mixtape of Persichetti's songs.


----------



## Albert7

brotagonist said:


> I'm listening to orchestral excerpts (preludes, etc.) from Wagner's operas.
> 
> View attachment 63235
> 
> 
> Levine/MET O
> 
> Magnificent! Sometimes, I find it difficult to place. Wagner is the last to come to mind.


I would like to apologize but I haven't been a fan of Levine's conducting of Wagner as much as his Verdi and Puccini.


----------



## brotagonist

albertfallickwang said:


> I would like to apologize but I haven't been a fan of Levine's conducting of Wagner as much as his Verdi and Puccini.


No need to apologize to me  I'm not Levine. This is the only Levine album I have ever heard and it is marvellous.


----------



## JACE

I'm following TurnaboutVox's lead and listening to this (via Spotify):

*Myaskovsky: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13*
Taneyev Quartet [Northern Flowers, 2007]


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Divine Liturgy Of St John Chrysostom" - Anatoly Grindenko, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After the disc of Stravinsky miniatures... and _L'Histoire du soldat_... I'm listening to one of my favorite discs... marvelous performances of two of my absolute favorite works of music.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSARY SONATAS
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Andrew Manze, violin
Richard Egarr, organ & harpsichord

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Itullian

pmsummer said:


> THE ROSARY SONATAS
> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
> Andrew Manze, violin
> Richard Egarr, organ & harpsichord
> 
> Harmonia Mundi


I have that. It's exquisite.


----------



## bejart

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Violin Sonata No.1 in G Major, Op.78

Itzhak Perlman, violin -- Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard that EMI Philharmonia 1960 Sibelius' _Fifth _in that set yet?
> 
> - _DIV-INE. _
> 
> _;D_




Not yet, I started with disc 2 in this set - sounds like I have a treat waiting for me 

i should say, for clarity, that I meant it was the first time I had heard Karajan's recordings of Sibelius - not the first time I had heard the actual Symphonies themselves.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Prokofiev's First Symphony as performed by Eugene Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra. It's included in this set:










*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> I'm now listening to Prokofiev's First Symphony as performed by Eugene Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra. It's included in this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*


Love these RCA boxes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sandrine Piau's opera seria Handel recital disc on Naive is utterly delightful from beginning to end. The silvery suppleness of this light coloratura enchants me every time I put it on










Save your money.

The music is predictable and formulaic operetta with _occasional _charm, as with some of the opening choruses and an aria and a duet or two.

Mady Mesple is less than captivating in her delivery although her timbre is as fresh and delicate as always. Jose van Dam and Nicolai Gedda are in good 'pro-forma' form, but nothing remarkable.

The recording quality is a bit flat in dynamic range and the orchestra and conducting sound like a good third-rate provincial orchestra giving it their admitted best.


----------



## brotagonist

After browsing operas for the past couple of days, I'm catching up on some Shostakovich.









DSCH Suite from Katerina Ismailova (Lady Macbeth)
Järvi/Scottish NO

I liked the music from the opera, so stumbling on this suite was nice 

Also, an earlier one:









DSCH Symphony 2; Festival Overture; October; Song of the Forests
Ashkenazy/Royal PO

October is very nice and the 2nd Symphony is decent. I missed the transition between the Overture and October, so it must have been listenable, too. I wish I could see The Song of the Forests in ecological terms, but it is socialist propaganda music.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 284

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Speaking of Soviet-era propaganda material:

Prokofiev: War and Peace
Nathan Gunn, Olga Gouriakova, Orchestra and Choir of the Paris National Opera, cond. Bertini









There really does seem to be a bit of a dual personality at work in this opera, with Prokofiev wanting to make as faithful an adaptation of Tolstoy's novel as possible given considerations of length and the sanity of performers and audiences while the Soviet government wanted to bolster the nationalistic aspects (this was during World War II) by adding more rousing choruses for the Russian people to sing. Still, it's an interesting work, if far from perfect, and this is a great, extremely lavish production.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Prokofiev: War and Peace
> Nathan Gunn, Olga Gouriakova, Orchestra and Choir of the Paris National Opera, cond. Bertini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really does seem to be a bit of a dual personality at work in this opera, with Prokofiev wanting to make as faithful an adaptation of Tolstoy's novel as possible given considerations of length and the sanity of performers and audiences while the Soviet government wanted to bolster the nationalistic aspects (this was during World War II) by adding more rousing choruses for the Russian people to sing. Still, it's an interesting work, if far from perfect, and this is a great, extremely lavish production.


I haven't read Tolstoy's novel, so I wasn't able to discern how faithful he was. I feared for my sanity, when I saw that it goes on for 4 discs :clap: The thing is, I liked the music and was tempted to buy a copy for that reason, but the "rousing choruses" didn't speak to me.

Do any of his other operas cross over the cultural divide better than this one? Fiery Angel? The Gambler? Another one?


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> Do any of his other operas cross over the cultural divide better than this one? Fiery Angel? The Gambler? Another one?


Love for Three Oranges is his most popular opera, I think.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Love for Three Oranges is his most popular opera, I think.


Interesting. I neglected to consider that one. I think Wikipedia lists it as a ballet, if I am not mistaken. I'll have to have another look... and listen.


----------



## Bruce

*Brahms Violin Sonati*



bejart said:


> Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Violin Sonata No.1 in G Major, Op.78
> 
> Itzhak Perlman, violin -- Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
> 
> View attachment 63237


Same recording I have, and it's really wonderful. Two of my favorite performers.


----------



## Pugg

​
Disc: 30
1. Cello Concerto in B minor, B. 191 (Op. 104): 1. Allegro
2. Cello Concerto in B minor, B. 191 (Op. 104): 2. Adagio ma non troppo
3. Cello Concerto in B minor, B. 191 (Op. 104): 3. Finale. Allegro moderato
4. Kol Nidrei, for cello & orchestra, Op. 47
5. Variations on a Rococo Theme, for cello & orchestra (or cello & piano) in A major, Op. 33


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Speaking of Soviet-era propaganda material:
> 
> Prokofiev: War and Peace
> Nathan Gunn, Olga Gouriakova, Orchestra and Choir of the Paris National Opera, cond. Bertini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really does seem to be a bit of a dual personality at work in this opera, with Prokofiev wanting to make as faithful an adaptation of Tolstoy's novel as possible given considerations of length and the sanity of performers and audiences while the Soviet government wanted to bolster the nationalistic aspects (this was during World War II) by adding more rousing choruses for the Russian people to sing. Still, it's an interesting work, if far from perfect, and this is a great, extremely lavish production.












I understand completely.

Not dissimilarly, the Olivier film of _Henry the Fifth_ (with music by William Walton) from the W.W. II period did the same sort of thing. It excised passages in Shakespeare's text where Henry admits to himself that he's invading and taking over another country- though in the Olivier film, somehow, even though Henry presents himself on the battlefield at Agincourt- he is 'somehow' defending his country while invading another.

I still love the film despite the clear-cut war-time propaganda that was instilled into it (if by omission and not commission).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Mass in B Minor.
So big, so wonderful - pure Bach!


----------



## Bruce

*Spohr Last Things*

After consulting the oracle, I've chosen

*Spohr - Die letzten Dinge* - Jürgen Budday and the Russische Kammerphilharmonie, Russian Chamber Philharmonic along with Miriam Meyer, Ursula Eittinger, Marcus Ullmann, Josef Wagner, and the Kantorei Maulbronn









I didn't realize this was a live recording until the applause at the end. Not a peep from the audience that I could hear. There is some really beautiful ensemble singing in this work, and I enjoyed it quite a bit. The oracle is never wrong.

I see this most often translated as The Last Judgment, but literally it means "the last things." Last Judgment is usually seen as Das Jüngste Gericht in German. Nonetheless, this work is not of the fire and brimstone, Dies Irae Dies Illa type, but rather brings tidings of comfort and joy.


----------



## starthrower

This Philips edition may be out of print, but there's a re-issue on Newton Classics.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Music for Piano 1-84 - ASLSP - One - One2 - One5, Giancarlo Simonacci


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Concertos For Two Violins (Carmignola, Mullova, Marcon); Concert for the Prince of Poland (Manze, Academy of Ancient Music)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Concertos for wind 
Leister/ Koch/ Piesk/ Karajan


----------



## SimonNZ

Koechlin's String Quartet No.1 - Ardeo Quartet










Koechlin's Fifteen Etudes For Saxophone and Piano - Federico Mondelci, alto saxophone, Kathryn Stott, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Very early recordings dating from 1949 and 1950.

The voice is in fabulous form, though the 1949 Buenos Aires *Norma* excerpts are a good deal less subtly inflected than was to be the case just a couple of years later, as we can hear in the performances from Covent Garden in 1952.

The *Nabucco* excerpts are unbelievable. I seriously doubt _any_ singer has sung Abigaille so accurately, with such power and ferocity, yet with such musicality, such variation and gradation of tone. Suliotis's Abigaille is exciting because it is so reckless and she sounds as if she might go off the rails any moment. Callas's is exciting because she sounds as if she is in complete control of everything the role throws at her; dazzling accuracy in coloratura, powerful chest tones and a secure, gleaming top. She even compounds the roles difficulties by adding a massive, ringing, full-throated top Eb to the duet with Nabucco. She had just turned 26.

We also get excerpts from *Norma*, *Aida* (possibly her best version of _O patria mia_), *Tosca* and *Il trovatore* from her 1950 Mexico season, when she is evidently in fabulous voice.

Most tantalising of all is a glimpse of what her Turandot sounded like back in 1949. Literally just a fragment from the final duet, the voice is massive and free-wheeling.

Allowances have to be made for the sound of course, but worth it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Cantatas, vol. 22 (Gardiner etc.)


----------



## SimonNZ

Virgil Thomson's String Quartet No.2 - Juilliard Quartet


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Cello Concertos (Schiff/Marriner); Pergolesi: Stabat Mater (Alessandrini)


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Arnold Bax's Violin Concerto - Lydia Mordkovitch, violin, Bryden Thomson, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi*: tenor arias
*Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.1, No.2, D55

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Federico Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Orfeo

*Pictures of Gloom on a Friday?*

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. IX in D minor.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Carlo Maria Giulini.

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. IV in C major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta.

*Josef Suk*
Asrael Symphony, op. 27.
-The Czech Philharmonic/Jiří Bělohlávek.

*Mieczysław Karłowicz*
Symphony in E minor "Rebirth."
-The BBC Philharmonic/Gianandrea Noseda.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VI in B minor "Pathetique."
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 13.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Mahlerian

dholling said:


> *Franz Schmidt*
> Symphony no. IV in *C minor*.
> -The Vienna Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta.


Ostensibly the work is in C _major_, but in reality the tonality is so vague and fluid that the distinction between minor and major is slight.


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss : Lucia Popp*


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> Ostensibly the work is in C _major_, but in reality the tonality is so vague and fluid that the distinction between minor and major is slight.


I agree. Thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For much of the 1970s and 1980s Valerie Masterson was a delightful presence on the London operatic scene, though her career was truly international. She was particularly successful in the French repertoire and she was one of those British singers (like Mary Garden and Maggie Teyte), whom the French took to their hearts. I have fond memories of her Manon and her Juliette, her Gilda and her Sophie, and also of her Semele at Covent Garden. Later on I also remember her Governess in *The Turn of the Screw* and her Marschallin, though I didn't see her Violetta or her Cleopatra in Handel's *Julius Caesar*, both of which she recorded in English, though I have of course seen the DVD of ENO's *Julius Caesar* with her and Janet Baker.

If I'm being honest, this recital was recorded a little too late for comfort, when Masterson was well into her 50s. Though still admirably secure, the voice no longer has that silvery purity on high, which was one of her greatest strengths. Still there is much to admire, and one can understand why the French rated her so highly. I just wish it had been recorded a few years earlier.


----------



## Mahlerian

Pre-Saturday Symphony
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor (original version)
Orchestre Revolutionaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Love both these works. Superb performances from Ashkenazy, who brings out all their dark, yearning splendour.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Very early recordings dating from 1949 and 1950.
> 
> The voice is in fabulous form, though the 1949 Buenos Aires *Norma* excerpts are a good deal less subtly inflected than was to be the case just a couple of years later, as we can hear in the performances from Covent Garden in 1952.
> 
> The *Nabucco* excerpts are unbelievable. I seriously doubt _any_ singer has sung Abigaille so accurately, with such power and ferocity, yet with such musicality, such variation and gradation of tone. Suliotis's Abigaille is exciting because it is so reckless and she sounds as if she might go off the rails any moment. Callas's is exciting because she sounds as if she is in complete control of everything the role throws at her; dazzling accuracy in coloratura, powerful chest tones and a secure, gleaming top. She even compounds the roles difficulties by adding a massive, ringing, full-throated top Eb to the duet with Nabucco. She had just turned 26.
> 
> We also get excerpts from *Norma*, *Aida* (possibly her best version of _O patria mia_), *Tosca* and *Il trovatore* from her 1950 Mexico season, when she is evidently in fabulous voice.
> 
> Most tantalising of all is a glimpse of what her Turandot sounded like back in 1949. Literally just a fragment from the final duet, the voice is massive and free-wheeling.
> 
> Allowances have to be made for the sound of course, but worth it.


You completely took the words right out of my mouth.

- I never really reflected on the fact that she was twenty-six when she did this though.

What I love so much about Callas's 1949 Princess Abigaille is that the pyrotechnics _and_ the subtleties are in such copious, overflowing abundance. Such a pristine and_ powerful _voice at such a young age that can sing with this level of_ technique _and _mature psychological expressivity_?- absolutely unrivaled.

_Prima Donna Assoluta._


----------



## Blancrocher

Abrahamsen: Schnee (Ensemble Recherche)


----------



## papsrus

Monteverdi -- L'Incarnazione di Poppea (EMI Classics)


----------



## JACE

On the way into work this morning, I listened to...

*100 Favorites: # 95*

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; 1812 Overture; Marche slave 
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)










For a recent TC Saturday Symphony dedicated to Tchaikovsky's Fourth, I pulled out all of my recordings of the work. (I was surprised by how many I'd collected.) Over the course of several days, I gave each record a close listen, including Mravinsky/Leningrad PO (DG), Bernstein/NYPO (Sony), Jansons/Oslo PO (Chandos), Markevitch/LSO (Philips), Ashkenazy/RPO (EMI/Angel), Scherchen/VSOO (Westminster), and Ormandy/Philadelphia O (Sony).

I liked Ormandy and the Philadelphians best. The orchestra fits Tchaikovsky's music like glove, and Ormandy's right-down-the-middle interpretive approach works perfectly.


----------



## Vasks

_Romanticism rising...on LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "Milton" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Hummel - Wind Octet (Jones/Oryx)
R. Schumannn - Concert Piece for Piano & Orchestra, Op.92 (Boutry/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The '59 Markevitch/Philharmonia is my gold standard, but the Dorati is undeniably ferocious in parts as well.

Great Decca engineered sound.


----------



## Orfeo

GregMitchell said:


> Love both these works. Superb performances from Ashkenazy, who brings out all their dark, yearning splendour.


A gold standard album! I especially love the first few minutes of "The Isle of the Dead" with the timpanist playing as though disoriented (really angst-ridden). The orchestra's performance and Ashkenazy's interpretation are like no others: splendid yet extraordinary.


----------



## Vronsky

Karlheinz Stockhausen -- _Weltraum_


----------



## brotagonist

Got these on again:















Wagner (Levine/MET) Orchestral Overtures, Preludes
Shostakovich (Ashkenazy/RPO) Symphony 2, October, Overture, Song of the Forests

I am thoroughly enjoying the Wagner. Three of the tracks are taken from the Ring and one from Parsifal, but the remaining three I would likely never hear. While I am not a completist, I did collect Shostakovich's Second Symphony in order to complete the cycle. Considering that I do like him a lot, one or two extras didn't make a lot of difference.

I might be tempted to hear Levine one more time this evening, but I have to make way for other albums: hopefully some new arrivals before the weekend! :trp:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 2 and # 3*

J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books I & II
Rosalyn Tureck (DG)










I recently added Friedrich Gulda's Well-Tempered Clavier to my music collection. It's very impressive, but Rosalyn Tureck's WTC is still my favorite. I suppose some listeners may find her interpretive approach overly-romanticized. Not me. I think her music-making is timeless. Without minimizing the structure or grandeur of these works, Tureck manages to unlock a world of warmth and humanity inside the music. I love Helmut Walcha's quote about Bach: "After experiencing him, people feel there is meaning to life after all." When I'm listening to Rosalyn Tureck's Bach, I sense what Walcha meant.

One caveat: These are 1953 mono recordings and less than ideally recorded. So some allowances have to be made for sound. If you can, overlook this limitation and listen to the music. It's awe-inspiring and profound.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> listening again to the magnificent recordings of Sibelius 1st and 6th symphonies from the HvK/BPO EMI 76-81 reissue box set!
> 
> Vaneyes-took your advice from yesterday re HvK Brahms 1st and ordered an apparently 'as new' 2nd hand copy from Amazonia for £1.50p-still looking at the Berglund recordings although was also distracted by the reviews of the Mackerras Telarc set.......
> 
> I just sometimes wonder about Brahms, or perhaps more accurately my perception of Brahms and particularly his symphonies...listened to 3rd and 4th last night (Harnoncourt/BPO) and just do not seem to experience that great enjoyment that I might with Schubert, Schumann, Dvorak and particularly Sibelius!
> 
> having said that I remember the Kleiber VPO recording of the 4th being a 'revelation'...but my copy is a pre-recorded cassette currently in a box under the stairs......


quoting my own post-oh my goodness!

the recording recommended by Vaneyes arrived today but to 'introduce' myself to the HvK take on these masterpieces I have begun with the Schumann, a work I am arguably more familiar with (although primarily through Zinman and Gardiner) and this appears to be one mighty fine recording-lets see what the Brahms is like,a symphony I will admit to 'struggling' with!
Lenny B. has a rather interesting few minutes on you tube where he speaks about the Brahms symphonies......

and another minor point....yes the Kleiber Brahms 4 (cannot help but be reminded of Len Deighton at this juncture!)is under the stairs on pre recorded cassette but I had actually forgotten I also have the CD.....so that's part of this evenings listening sorted out....


----------



## Morimur

*John Adams - Harmonielehre • Short Ride in a Fast Machine (SFS, Thomas)*


----------



## aajj

In a world filled with great Chopin recordings, this collection from Idil Biret brings great pleasure.











SimonNZ said:


> Koechlin's String Quartet No.1 - Ardeo Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koechlin's Fifteen Etudes For Saxophone and Piano - Federico Mondelci, alto saxophone, Kathryn Stott, piano


I gave the Etudes a listen on youtube and they're quite enjoyable. Some are melodic and meditative but also challenging in moments. I noticed the date of composition was at the time of the Nazi occupation.


----------



## Morimur

*Brian Ferneyhough - Sonatas • Second & Third String Quartets • Adagissimo*

Brian Ferneyhough - Sonatas • Second & Third String Quartets • Adagissimo (Arditti String Quartet)


----------



## jim prideaux

Kleiber/VPO-Brahms 4-I had forgotten how glorious this recording and interpretation is!.....

thanks to vaneyes for the recommendation regarding Brahms 1st........

Schubert 3rd/4th next.....Abbado and the COE


----------



## omega

*Witold Lutoslawski*
_Symphony No.3_
Esa-Pekka Salonen | Los Angeles Philharmonic








Brilliant!


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 2 & 5 (Karajan)


----------



## LancsMan

*Elgar & Carter: Cello Concertos* Alisa Weilerstein and the Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Daniel Barenboim on Decca








An interesting contrast - Elgar and Carter (plus Bruch's Kel Nidrei as a bonus).

This American cellist provides a muscular account of the Elgar. I like it, but it is perhaps lacking a little of the inwardness and vulnerability of the classic Du Pre version I also have.

As to the Carter cello concerto I'm ashamed to say this is the only work of his in my collection. Quite a powerful work I would say. On the strength of this I should really add some more Carter to my collection.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Late sixties Karajan for the first movement









Jarvi/SNO for the merciless ferocity of the second movement









Abbado/LSO's full-tilt charge for the last movement of Mendelssohn's _Italian Symphony_









And lovely, lovely Victoria for the after dinner mint.


----------



## Morimur

*Brian Ferneyhough - Fourth String Quartet • Kurze Schatten II • Trittico Per G.S...*

Brian Ferneyhough - Fourth String Quartet • Kurze Schatten II • Trittico Per G.S. • Terrain (Arditti String Quartet)


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Il Diamante - Adam Viktora, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev on LSO








Entertaining account of the complete ballet. Packed full of memorable themes and moments. Very enjoyable.


----------



## dkrisner

im listening to corelli Christmas concerto and Vivaldi concerto for two cellos in g minor(rv531) right now.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 63276
> 
> 
> And lovely, lovely Victoria for the after dinner mint.


I absolutely love that Vicki disc - pure gorgeousness.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I absolutely love that Vicki disc - pure gorgeousness.


'Victoria' is one of my favorite names. . . next to 'Blair.'

Miss Victoria's pure _GORGEOUS_ on that cd.

Her Manon is my favorite 'Vicky' thing of all time- if I was 'forced' to choose, of course. _;D_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## D Smith

Getting an early start with this week's Saturday Symphony - Schumann's 4th. Szell does a great job with this and the other three. This set has always been my go-to CD for these works.


----------



## Triplets

Schumann 4th Symphony, Kubelik/Bavarian RSO


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Eine Kleine Nachtmusic*

I found this set cheap and am thinking about picking it up. But then again, I don't know if I'm that into the serenades and divertimenti. I'll spend the weekend dithering, if anyone has any input.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Damn!

I mean...

Damn!!!!


----------



## Albert7

To kick off my 4-5 hour listening marathon, I continued to listen to four symphonies in a row by Persichetti off my Minidisc mixtape:


----------



## Albert7

Then I am on a Sol Gabetta listening binge. First disc I heard through with my two fav ladies.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

D Smith said:


> Getting an early start with this week's Saturday Symphony - Schumann's 4th. Szell does a great job with this and the other three. This set has always been my go-to CD for these works.


Yes. Szell gives a reading of such intensity that you cannot help agreeing with his belief that Schumann was one of the great symphonists.


----------



## Albert7

Right now plowing through this album. Hope to finish it later on tonight after dinner.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

GregMitchell- And lovely, lovely Victoria for the after dinner mint.

MarschallinBlair- I absolutely love that Vicki disc - pure gorgeousness.

Another disc added to my "Want List". :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> GregMitchell- And lovely, lovely Victoria for the after dinner mint.
> 
> MarschallinBlair- I absolutely love that Vicki disc - pure gorgeousness.
> 
> Another disc added to my "Want List". :lol:


You're gonna _LOVE_ it._ ;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> GregMitchell- And lovely, lovely Victoria for the after dinner mint.
> 
> MarschallinBlair- I absolutely love that Vicki disc - pure gorgeousness.
> 
> Another disc added to my "Want List". :lol:


The quotes are the wrong way round. It was MB having the after dinner mint and me praising its gorgeousness. No matter. You are going to love it


----------



## Vaneyes

The whole thing, and dedicating it to a bunny on a motorbike.


----------



## SimonNZ

albertfallickwang said:


> Then I am on a Sol Gabetta listening binge. First disc I heard through with my two fav ladies.
> 
> View attachment 63284


If you haven't already then be sure to check out the performance / film of Michael Van Der Aa's Up-Close:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The quotes are the wrong way round. It was MB having the after dinner mint and me praising its gorgeousness. No matter. You are going to love it











Yeah, but he's still dead-on with the pink-colored text for me- so I get to keep that; _regardless_ of what I may have originally said.

SLGO understands these fashionably-chic subtleties.


----------



## Vaneyes

ArtMusic said:


>


C'mon, Art, get the latest.


----------



## SimonNZ

^ I love that "I IX VII V" tattoo. Supposedly that's for his mom, being the year of her birth, 1975, in, he believed, Roman numerals.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 63243
> View attachment 63244
> 
> 
> Vivaldi: Concertos For Two Violins (Carmignola, Mullova, Marcon); Concert for the Prince of Poland (Manze, Academy of Ancient Music)


If someone just wanted three Vivaldi recordings, I'd say those two, and Biondi/Europa Galante "Four Seasons" (Opus 111, rec. 1991).:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> ^ I love that "I IX VII V" tattoo. Supposedly that's for his mom, being the year of her birth, 1975, in, he believed, Roman numerals.


Wonder if he's saving a spot for The End.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sergey Taneyev
String Quartet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 11
String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 19*
Taneyev Quartet [Northern Flowers, 2005, but recorded in the '70s]

I enjoyed these more than I expected, rather like a cross between Dvorak, Tchaikovsky and Brahms, just shading, in the 6th quartet, into something more dissonant (I gather the 6th is the last of Taneyev's completed string quartets). I might just risk the purchase of a volume of the modern Carpe Diem Quartet recording on Naxos (2013) on the strength of this.

















*
Berio 
Notturno (Quartetto III)*
Alban Berg Quartet [EMI, 1994]

A tremendous work played with great polish and real grit (both?) by the immaculate ABQ.


----------



## Guest

This is a very intense and well recorded performance--possibly the best in the series.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> C'mon, Art, get the latest.


Didya have to post that..._image_, Vaneyes? Didya really?










Is that not better?


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> C'mon, Art, get the latest.


Really the only appropriate response is pity for any and all of the fashion victims of this world.


----------



## brotagonist

No accounting for taste, guys, but I'll stick to my Red Rose (tea)


----------



## Novelette

Stravinsky: Concerto for Strings in D -- Yuri Bashmet: Moscow Soloists

Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, Op. 105 -- Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36 -- David Zinman: Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra

Liszt: Le Triomphe Funèbre du Tasse, S 517 -- Leslie Howard

Boccherini: Cello Sonata #16 in G, G15 -- Luigi Puxeddu & Frederico Bracalente

Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 4 -- Longhini, Marco: Delitiae Musicae

Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K 593 -- Arpad Gérecz; Max Lesueur; Grumiaux Trio

Tallis: Missa Salve Intermerata -- Alistaire Dixon: Chapelle du Roi

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 -- Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus

Schumann: Vom Pagen und der Konigstochter, Op. 140 -- Michael Schonwandt: Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

Krzysztof Penderecki: Te Deum - Hymne an den Heiligen Daniel - Polymorphia


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> No accounting for taste, guys, but I'll stick to my Red Rose (tea)


Then, do try this one (please pardon the OT).


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> Really the only appropriate response is pity for any and all of the fashion victims of this world.


Yep, mom pimped a few vids on YT, and the rest was chagrin.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And you guys are complaining about MarschallinBlair's posting of irrelevant images?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony 4 "The Inextinguishable" & Symphony 5

Eventually I may have to check out some of the other Scandinavian symphonic composers of the late 19th and early 20th century.


----------



## Tristan

*Balakirev* - Piano Concerto in F# minor, Op. 1









This is actually a pretty good work, for an early work by a composer who's faded into obscurity. It has a pleasant melody central to it that I can't seem to get out of my head 

Now why is it that several composers wrote their first (or only) piano concerto in F-sharp minor? (Rachmaninov and Scriabin come to mind).


----------



## SimonNZ

Sébastien de Brossard's Missa Quinti Toni - Olivier Schneebeli, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Symphony No. 7
American Composers Orchestra, cond. Davies









Schuman: Violin Concerto
Paul Zukovsky, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas


----------



## Kevin Pearson

PetrB said:


> Really the only appropriate response is pity for any and all of the fashion victims of this world.


I can't pity a fool who is a fool by choice. Sorry!

Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richter* on Sony

CD 13:
*Haydn*: Sonate Nr. 60
*Chopin*: Scherzo Nr. 4 / Ballade Nr. 3
*Rachmaninow*: Prélude in fis-Moll / a-Moll u.a.
*Rave*l: Jeux d'eau / La Vallée des cloches


----------



## SimonNZ

William Alwyn's String Quartets 1-3 - Maggini Quartet


----------



## Josh

Breathtaking!


----------



## starthrower

My favorite disc by this great quartet.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert : Moments Musicaux*
Alfred Brendel


----------



## PeteW

Josh said:


> Breathtaking!


Yes, with my favourite performance of the Flower Duet


----------



## KenOC

Barber's Piano Concerto, a late work with an absolutely wizard slow movement. John Browning, for whom the work was written, tickles the keys.


----------



## Josh

Pugg said:


>


I know they've been doing it since forever, but seriously, this practice of featuring conductors and musicians on album covers just needs to stop. I'm not usually one to curse, and I know it's the music that counts, but egads! I don't give a flying hangnail what they look like, and sometimes ignorance is bliss.

Bring back the old DG-style fine art covers, please. :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, "Emperor" Concerto.
Powerful, majestic, beautiful - no barbarism or malevolence there.


----------



## senza sordino

An odd pairing, but so be it.
Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez and Fantasie por un gentlehombre







Dvorak Symphonies 7&8


----------



## SimonNZ

Pavel Haas' String Quartet No.2 "From The Monkey Mountains" - Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: op. 76 quartets (Amadeus)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Josh said:


> I know they've been doing it since forever, but seriously, this practice of featuring conductors and musicians on album covers just needs to stop. I'm not usually one to curse, and I know it's the music that counts, but egads! I don't give a flying hangnail what they look like, and sometimes ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Bring back the old DG-style fine art covers, please. :tiphat:


I know but I rather have them so instead of to but all this records on the old Philips label, for so much more money.
I agree with the DG , but don't forget Decca, their original covers were spectacular.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pavel Haas' Suite from the opera "Charlatan" - Israel Yinon, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini : Tosca.
Price/ Di Stefano/ Taddei /Karajan *:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> If someone just wanted three Vivaldi recordings, I'd say those two, and Biondi/Europa Galante "Four Seasons" (Opus 111, rec. 1991).:tiphat:


Great advice--I don't have that "Concertos for 2 Violins" album yet (since I listened on spotify), but I'll be getting it soon: love those slow movements in particular! I just acquired that Biondi Four Seasons album about a year ago on a whim, despite thinking I never wanted to hear that work again! It's a terrific album. I also like Carmignola/Venice Baroque, which I recently sampled.

So I'm really enjoying Vivaldi these days!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## PeteW

senza sordino said:


> An odd pairing, but so be it.
> Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez and Fantasie por un gentlehombre
> View attachment 63307
> 
> Dvorak Symphonies 7&8
> View attachment 63308


The Great Performances discs are hard to find - are they still available?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If one is going to use modern instruments, this is the way to do it. Rhythms are beautifully sprung, textures clean and clear, tempi well chosen. An excellent disc.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni
Piano Works Vol III*
Wolf Harden [Naxos, 2007]

My new disc of the week - I have finally added the third volume of Harden's intended complete survey of Busoni's piano works on naxos. Like volumes I and II, this is thoughtful and searching.



> Review by James Manheim
> 
> The music of Ferruccio Busoni was comparatively neglected for many decades, perhaps because he didn't fit any of the "-isms" that were contending to be the main line of musical development. There was too much Liszt in his music for him to be part of the neo-Classical crowd. Now that it's clear that that effort was itself a big part of classical music's problems, Busoni is showing up on more programs and recordings. He wrote tonal music, which for some disqualified him right off the bat. And there was a dry, rigorous quality even to his slightest compositions that placed him far from late Romanticism. Annotator Richard Whitehouse puts it nicely here when he writes that Busoni was "neither inherently conservative nor demonstratively radical," and that his innovations "were bound up with a re-creative approach to the musical past that has only gained wider currency over recent decades." In a way, John Adams is one of his heirs.
> 
> This disc, part of a series of Naxos releases covering all of Busoni's piano music, introduces some of Busoni's diverse impulses, all of them tied together by his devotion to contrapuntal art and artifice. There is a relatively straight Bach transcription; a set of Three Pieces, Op. 4-6, that use concise scherzo, prelude, and fugue forms; five virtuoso works Busoni called Ballet Scenes; some light waltz music intended as a tribute to Strauss but actually closer to Ravel's La valse (though not so grim); and finally an Indianische Tagebuch (Indian Diary) that is entirely different in effect from so-called Indianist compositions in the U.S. Hear the second part, "Song of Victory" (track 14), which uses an ostinato as the basis for the subtle motivic evolution present in many of Busoni's pieces. The Fourth Ballet Scene in the Form of a Concert Waltz, Op. 33a, is a good introduction to Busoni in general, with neither its waltz opening nor its thunderous conclusion ever really letting the listener sit back and relax -- there's always too much going on at the local level. German pianist Wolf Harden has the equipment to handle the pianistically thorny passages, with a powerful, bass-heavy sound, and he had a fine feel for the unique mixture of intellect and showmanship in Busoni that is sounding better and better every year. A good choice as part of the Naxos set or for anyone curious about this composer.












*
Scriabin
Complete Piano Works, CD3 (Preludes, Op 11, 13, 15 & 16)*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2008]

Another run-out for the third disc in Maria Lettberg's Scriabin survey. This boxed set has been worth taking time to get to know - I've been listening extensively to a disc a month since opening it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Andrea Lucchesini playing Berio's piano music; the Alban Berg Quartet in Haydn's op.77 string quartets and Berio's Notturno.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti : Maria de Rudenz.*
Ricciarelli /Nuci / Cupido 
1981 recording


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Love the Barbirolli though I do, it's good to hear this epic piece in a more modern recording that can do justice to its massive soundscapes and Handley is excellent on his own merits too. Fabulous climax in the slow movement when the organ comes in.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Glass*: _Aguas da Amazonia_ / Uakti Ensemble


----------



## PeteW

Rachmaninov; Moments Musicaux No. 4

Not heard it before - love it
...I'm a sucker for Romantic piano.


----------



## pmsummer

MORIMUR
_Partita d-Moll BMV 1004 für Violine solo
Choräle_
*J.S. Bach*
Christoph Poppen, violin
The Hilliard Ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## Jeff W

*Getting back into the swing of things*

Haven't had a chance to do much posting or listening lately...









I was feeling fairly down when I began work last night, so I went with music that always puts me into a good mood. To start, I listened to Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 & 8. John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. Holy moly does Gardiner have some serious speed in these recordings! I love it!









Fulfilling some Saturday Symphony listening requirements, I went and turned to Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 3 & 4. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra in these recordings.









I finished up with W. A. Mozart and his five Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola. Anne-Sophie Mutter played solo violin and conducted(!) the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet joined in on viola in the Sinfonia Concertante. This set is worth every penny I paid for it!

Much better mood now!


----------



## Vronsky

Witold Lutoslawski -- Dance Preludes for Clarinet Solo, Percussion, Harp, Piano and Strings


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its a beautiful, very early, gorgeous, and soon-to-be-radiantly-sunny Southern Californian morning at work- and I'm feeling 'minxy.'









I'm also feeling 'vital' and full of life- and Sinopoli's Schumann's _Spring Symphony_ is just the emotional catalyst I need to make this espresso I'm sipping _really_ take off.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> Haven't had a chance to do much posting or listening lately...
> 
> View attachment 63317
> 
> 
> I was feeling fairly down when I began work last night, so I went with music that always puts me into a good mood. To start, I listened to Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 & 8. John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. Holy moly does Gardiner have some serious speed in these recordings! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 63319
> 
> 
> Fulfilling some Saturday Symphony listening requirements, I went and turned to Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 3 & 4. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra in these recordings.
> 
> View attachment 63320
> 
> 
> I finished up with W. A. Mozart and his five Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola. Anne-Sophie Mutter played solo violin and conducted(!) the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet joined in on viola in the Sinfonia Concertante. This set is worth every penny I paid for it!
> 
> Much better mood now!


The Mutter _Sinfonia Concertante_ is to _die_ for.

I'm so happy you got it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Love the Barbirolli though I do, it's good to hear this epic piece in a more modern recording that can do justice to its massive soundscapes and Handley is excellent on his own merits too. Fabulous climax in the slow movement when the organ comes in.


There's two climaxes in the "Landscape" movement: the first is a brass flourish that is engineered so pristinely and dynamically LOUD that I actually flinched the first time I heard it. I was so excited that I just started screaming in excitement and my friends and I were just looking at each other in utter disbelief. The second climax when the organ comes in on the EMI Handley performance is just the stuff of Valhalla. I couldn't even believe how tremendous the glacier-side falling into the ocean sounded.

This disc is a _sine qua non_ for _any_ Vaughan Williams fan.

_Hail Handley!_


----------



## pmsummer

PHANTASY QUINTET, STRING QUARTETS
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The Medici String Quartet
Simon Rowland-Jones, viola

Nimbus Records


----------



## Marschallin Blair

05:38-06:24

I find Karajan's treatment of this passage as perhaps as the most beautifully-articulated passage in all of Schumann.

I just swell with emotion and almost tears, envisioning the Rhine twisting and turning with irrepressible flowing currents and bursting spring whitewaters.

Beautiful to envision in and of itself, but its also a metaphor for the bursting vitality of life.

At least to me.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "Semiramide" (Scimone/Musical Heritage)
Czerny - Concerto for Piano-4Hands & Orchestra, Op.153 (Wentworths/Desto)*


----------



## Albert7

Completed listened to this this morning:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Laetatus Sum*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 63320
> 
> 
> I finished up with W. A. Mozart and his five Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola. Anne-Sophie Mutter played solo violin and conducted(!) the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet joined in on viola in the Sinfonia Concertante. This set is worth every penny I paid for it!
> 
> Much better mood now!


That Mutter/Mozart set is guaranteed to lift anyone's spirits.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> That Mutter/Mozart set is guaranteed to life anyone's spirits.


It 'always' lifts my spirits,_ guaranteed_.

But if I'm_ already _in a supper happy mood?- it almost sends me into mania.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this album with my stepdad right now before the morning starts.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this currently, and enjoying Persichetti very much
This is an interesting set of CD's by Naxos and I shall try to find some more on Spotify


----------



## Albert7

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 63332
> 
> Listening to this currently, and enjoying Persichetti very much
> This is an interesting set of CD's by Naxos and I shall try to find some more on Spotify


I need to buy that album off iTunes then.


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to this album:


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : la Fille du Regiment.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti.*
Another treasure from the magnificent _Decca_ catalogue:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas _par excellence_ plays the tigress who won't be manacled, taking her time basking in the sun and sharpening her claws.

My kind of girl.


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER CONCERTI
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Peter Holtslag, recorder
Parlay of Instruments
Peter Holman, director

Musical Heritage Society, via Hyperion


----------



## jim prideaux

little bit of a personal 'breakthrough' today-as I have frequently mentioned Brahms 1st has always seemed somehow impenetrable to these ears-I just did not 'get it',ever since first encountering the work years ago with Klemperer 'at the helm! 

so last night following a recommendation from Vaneyes I listened to a newly arrived copy of the early 60's HvK and it was as if a 'veil 'was lifting as the symphony unfolded-irrespective of how good the Harnoncourt BPO cycle might be with regard to other works I never experienced the same sense of 'revelation'-this morning I listened to the oft maligned Haitink LSO Live recording and again seemed to just 'get it' again............

so there you go!.....back to more immediate concerns as Swansea have just equalised!


----------



## senza sordino

PeteW said:


> The Great Performances discs are hard to find - are they still available?


I couldn't find an image of my original CD which I've had for >25 years. The Great Performances CD image I got from Amazon, so the CD is too. The Great Performances CD is a reissue of the original performers, I checked before I posted.


----------



## starthrower

Rattle's English version. I haven't heard the Mackerras recording, but this English version
sounds good!


----------



## Blancrocher

Persichetti, Stravinsky, Copland: Monumental Works for Winds (United States Marine Band)

*p.s.* Ha--on the same wavelength, Haydn Man.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - Pierre Boulez*










----------

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 and 32 - Maurizio Pollini*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 5*

Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1, 3 "Eroica," 6 "Pastoral," and *8
Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, *Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (MCA Classics)










I've noticed that classical music aficionados seem to react strongly to Hermann Scherchen. People tend to love him or hate him. Obviously, I fall into the former camp. I like that Scherchen's interpretations are usually very distinctive, very personal. These Beethoven recordings, originally released on Westminster, are no exception. I particularly love Scherchen's _Eroica_ and _Pastoral_, the two stereo recordings in this set. This is INTENSE, exciting Beethoven. The tempos are fast, much faster than anything heard before the advent of HIP. Comparing Scherchen's _Pastoral_ to Bruno Walter's -- another famous version made around the same time -- is like comparing a leisurely stroll with a horse race. The differences are so great that they sound like different pieces of music! I like Walter's reading, but I think Scherchen's passion is thrilling -- and irresistible.

My MCA Classics "Double Decker" set from the late-1980's is long out-of-print. Fortunately, Deutsche Grammophon released Scherchen's _Eroica_ and _Pastoral_ on a single disc in 2001 as part of their Westminster reissue series. That disc is now out-of-print too, but used copies are readily available.


----------



## Cosmos

For this Saturday:

Schumann, Symphony no. 4


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 5*
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1, 3 "Eroica," 6 "Pastoral," and *8
> Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, *Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (MCA Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that classical music aficionados seem to react strongly to Hermann Scherchen. People tend to love him or hate him. Obviously, I fall into the former camp. I like that Scherchen's interpretations are usually very distinctive, very personal. These Beethoven recordings, originally released on Westminster, are no exception. I particularly love Scherchen's _Eroica_ and _Pastoral_, the two stereo recordings in this set. This is INTENSE, exciting Beethoven. The tempos are fast, much faster than anything heard before the advent of HIP. Comparing Scherchen's _Pastoral_ to Bruno Walter's -- another famous version made around the same time -- is like comparing a leisurely stroll with a horse race. The differences are so great that they sound like different pieces of music! I like Walter's reading, but I think Scherchen's passion is thrilling -- and irresistible.
> 
> My MCA Classics "Double Decker" set from the late-1980's is long out-of-print. Fortunately, Deutsche Grammophon released Scherchen's _Eroica_ and _Pastoral_ on a single disc in 2001 as part of their Westminster reissue series. That disc is now out-of-print too, but used copies are readily available.







(10:00-10:23)

Yeah, I like the aggressivity of the Scherchen _Eroica_ as well. Especially in the first movement.

I like the John Eliot Gardiner even better though. Its not quite as aggressive as the Scherchen, but it has a bit more poise and finesse I find.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Symphonies 3 and 4 (Bernstein)


----------



## drpraetorus

Beethoven Pathetique sonata, Rudolf Serkin


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Taneyev* death day (1918).


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, I like the aggressivity of the Scherchen _Eroica_ as well. Especially in the first movement.
> 
> I like the John Eliot Gardiner even better though. Its not quite aggressive as the Scherchen, but it has a bit more poise and finesse I find.


I've never heard Gardiner's _Eroica_ -- but I've already got his entire LvB cycle on my "To Get" list. :cheers:


----------



## Albert7

Running tons of errands before dinner and the Utah symphony concert. So started over again listening to this box set:









A must have from the iTunes store. Historical performances at its finest.


----------



## LancsMan

*Adams: Harmonielehre; The Chairman Dances; Two Fanfares* CITY OF Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI








Harmonielehre is a great favourite of mine. A collision of minimalism and expressionism. I've always liked minimalist music but have had an uncomfortable feeling as to it's true merit. This amalgam seems to have much more musical worth than pure minimalism (well to me) and I give the piece a thumbs up.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I've never heard Gardiner's _Eroica_ -- but I've already got his entire LvB cycle on my "To Get" list. :cheers:












Its with period instruments, unfortunately (at least for me). But I love his readings of the _Eroica _and the _Fifth_- both of which _burn_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Adams: Harmonielehre; The Chairman Dances; Two Fanfares* CITY OF Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI
> View attachment 63352
> 
> 
> Harmonielehre is a great favourite of mine. A collision of minimalism and expressionism. I've always liked minimalist music but have had an uncomfortable feeling as to it's true merit. This amalgam seems to have much more musical worth than pure minimalism (well to me) and I give the piece a thumbs up.


I really like Adams' _Harmonielehre_ too- and "Negative Love" from _Harmonium_- and _Shaker Loops_.

I don't know what it_ is _with these pieces- but every time I play them in my car I'm usually on a longer road trip and I'm doing well over 100. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## aajj

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Talk about a warhorse but still fresh for me in the intimate quintet setting, which I prefer to a full string orchestra. 
Budapest String Quartet + double bass, 1958.









Schubert's deeply moving Sonata in A Minor, D784. 
Moments Musicaux, forever a delight.
Maria Joao-Pires.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 17*

Brahms: Symphony No. 4; Tragic Overture; Haydn Variations
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)










People sometimes mention difficulties finding their way into Brahms. That was never the case with me; I've loved his music from the first moment I heard it. In fact, in many ways Brahms was my entry point into the world of classical music. This was the very first classical CD that I ever bought. (On the other hand, Beethoven's music didn't appeal to me nearly as much at first. I had to work much harder to get a foothold on his music.)

I'm not a knee-jerk Karajan admirer, but I think the beautifully polished, sculpted sound that he cultivated with the Berlin Philharmonic works perfectly with Brahms. Of course, the fact that I "imprinted" on Karajan's recording likely obscures my ability to be objective. But who cares? This is a list of _favorites_, and Karajan's way with this resplendent music makes me happy.


----------



## Morimur

*Elliott Carter - The Vocal Works (1975-1981) (Speculum Musicae)*


----------



## maestro267

*Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 9 in E flat major
Royal Liverpool PO/Petrenko

*Arnold*: Symphony No. 8
NSO Ireland/Penny

*Khachaturian*: Symphony No. 2
Vienna PO/Khachaturian


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Nielsen*
_Symphony No 3
Sinfonia Espansiva_

The Royal Danish Orchestra
Bernstein conducting

"Honoring the Nielsen Centennial 1865-1965"


----------



## DaveS

Bach. Well Tempered Clavier Book 1. Musical Heritage Society 3LP set. Sviataslov Richter.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev, _Romeo and Juliet_
Very good music, one can really imagine the story.


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Missa Sanctissimae Trinitatis - Marek Štryncl, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MozartsGhost said:


> *Nielsen*
> _Symphony No 3
> Sinfonia Espansiva_
> 
> The Royal Danish Orchestra
> Bernstein conducting
> 
> "Honoring the Nielsen Centennial 1865-1965"












How do those Bernstein _records_ of the Nielsen symphonies sound? I have the cd's- and I love the performances- especially of that red-blooded Nielsen's _Fifth_- but I can't stand the distorted re-engineered cd_ sound_.

These are wonderful performances that _demand_ a refurbishment.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Coupled now... in the current CD release... with Stravinsky's Petrouchka.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Back in October last year I wrote a mini-review of Callas's second recording of *Norma* and now, four months later, I arrive at the first.

Though I did have this version on LP (when it was reissued in the 1970s), I never had it on CD. The 1960 version was one of the first LP opera sets I ever owned, and, not surprisingly, became one of the first I owned on CD. Later I got a version of the live 1955 La Scala performance on Arkadia, which I eventually replaced with the Divina Edition one of the same performance. As this was the Norma I most often pulled down off the shelf, I decided I didn't really need another, so never got round to getting this 1954 recording on CD.

First impression on this set was the presence of the voice. When Callas sings commandingly _Sedioziose voce_ she could almost be in the room with you and in fact the sound all round, orchestra and voices, is a lot better than some of the later operas; much less boxy with a real sense of presence. The second (in stereo) is better still of course, but the difference is relatively slight.

So how else does this compare to the second set, which I lavished such praise on back in October? Well let's start with the rest of the cast. Fillipeschi is, let's face it, second-rate, and nowhere near as good as Corelli, his basic tone is thin and whiney and anything that requires any rapid movement finds him lacking, not that Corelli is much better in this respect, mind you, but there is the clarion compensation of his actual voice. Also I'm afraid I find it hard to join in the general round of praise for Stignani. Though the voice retains its firmness, she sounds too mature by this stage in her career, more like Callas's mother than the innocent, young priestess she is supposed to be. Considering she was 20 years Callas's senior at the time, it's hardly surprising. Nor is her voice anywhere near as responsive as Callas's, or as accurate, but then whose is? Not Ludwig's, certainly, but I much prefer her more youthful timbre and her voice blends remarkably well with that of Callas; an unlikely piece of casting that paid off. Rossi-Lemeni's tone tends to be woolly, but he is an authoritative Oroveso, more so than Zaccaria, whose tones are, however, more buttery.

As for Callas, there is no doubt that she is much more able to encompass the role's vocal demands in this recording than the later one. I do miss certain more tender moments in the 1960 recording. Her entrance into _Mira o Norma_ (_Ah perche, perche_), beautifully and touchingly understated is more moving than it is here, and in fact the whole duet works better with Ludwig, but when clarion strength and security are required then this set wins hands down. One might say we get more of the warrior in this one and more of the woman in the second. Given the security and power she evinces here, it seems strange that she does not take the high D at the end of Act I, as she did at previously preserved live performances, and as she would do again the following year in both Rome (also under Serafin) and Milan. It might seem a relief that she doesn't attempt the note in 1960, but here I missed it.

Both recordings are essential of course. No other Norma in recorded history has come within a mile of her mastery of this role, the most difficult in the repertory according to Lilli Lehmann, and the one she sang more than any other. I am willing to believe that Pasta and Malibran were every bit as great, but I cannot believe they would have been better. I am indebted to John Steane yet again for putting things in a nutshell when he suggested that for *Norma* with Callas, one should go for the second recording, but for Callas as Norma, the first. Personally I'd want both, as the second, for all its vocal fallibility, searches deeper. I would also add the live 1955 from La Scala, the one in which voice and art find their purest equilibrium, and the one I would no doubt be clinging to if ever shipwrecked on that proverbial desert island.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 13*

Berlioz: _Roméo et Juliette_
Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Patricia Kern (contralto), Robert Tear (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass) (Philips)










No less an authority than Arturo Toscanini said that the Love Scene music from Berlioz's _Roméo et Juliette_ was "the most beautiful music in the world." I couldn't agree more. There's nothing else like it -- and not just the Love Scene music. The entire composition is inspired, luminous, magical. I think the work would be MUCH more well-known -- right there with Berlioz's _Symphonie fantastique_ -- if it weren't so unconventional. Requiring three vocal soloists, it's neither fish nor fowl, neither a symphony nor an opera. Berlioz called it a "Dramatic Symphony."

I like Charles Munch's 1963 recording, but this Colin Davis performance is on an entirely different level. It's something special. I love the classical poise and transparency that Davis brings to this music. Everything seems to float. There's a vitality and an other-worldly joyousness that shines through. I can't imagine a better performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded a few years earlier than the French arias disc I was listening to the other day, and consequently Masterson is in fresher voice.

The recital starts with Handel's _Ravishing delight_, which are exactly the words one would like to use to describe the effect of the voice as it enters. The rest of the virtuoso arias she sings with ease, though Sutherland is more spectacular in _The soldier tir'd_. Masterson's is a comparatively reticent presence. The greatest delight though are the French songs. Masterson's command of the language is excellent and she encompasses both the languid beauty of a song like Bizet's _Pastel_, as well as the arch sophistication of Satie's _la Diva de l'empire_.


----------



## Orfeo

*Borys Lyatoshynsky*
Ukrainian Quintet, op. 42.
-Ivan Pakhota, piano.
-Lidia Futorska and Andriy Tchaikovsky, violins I & II.
-Marta Karapinka, viola.
-Viktor Rekalo, cello.
-->



 (Mov't I: Allegro e poco agitato)
-->



 (Mov't II: Andante e Tranquillo)
-->



 (Mov't III: Allegro)
-->



 (Mov't IV: Allegro Risoluto)

Enjoy.
:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Recorded a few years earlier than the French arias disc I was listening to the other day, and consequently Masterson is in fresher voice.
> 
> The recital starts with Handel's _Ravishing delight_, which are exactly the words one would like to use to describe the effect of the voice as it enters. The rest of the virtuoso arias she sings with ease, though Sutherland is more spectacular in _The soldier tir'd_. Masterson's is a comparatively reticent presence. The greatest delight though are the French songs. Masterson's command of the language is excellent and she encompasses both the languid beauty of a song like Bizet's _Pastel_, as well as the arch sophistication of Satie's _la Diva de l'empire_.


And off to Amazon I go!
_
Merci beaucoup. _


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Adams and film directed by Penny Woolcock on Decca







I've been listening (and watching) the DVD. A controversial work in an interesting film version, but I have my reservations.

Firstly I tend to find John Adams theatrical pieces less convincing than his purely orchestral works. It's a long time to fill and much of the vocal writing I find undistinguished.

As to this film, well I'm uneasy. This film setting was shot 'realistically' on board a ship, with historic film sections 'explaining' the political background. I think I would rather have seen a filmed conventional staging. The realism of this presentation I find somewhat disturbing, in more senses than one. It certainly keeps breaking up my attention on the music. This film almost seems to be implying that this is how it really was.


----------



## tortkis

Mauricio Kagel - Alexandre Tharaud
Rrrrrrr ..., Ludwig van, Der Eid des Hippokrates, Unguis incarnatus est, MM51 (version for piano)


----------



## MozartsGhost

Marschallin Blair said:


> How do those Bernstein _records_ of the Nielsen symphonies sound? I have the cd's- and I love the performances- especially of that red-blooded Nielsen's _Fifth_- but I can't stand the distorted re-engineered cd_ sound_.
> 
> These are wonderful performances that _demand_ a refurbishment.
> 
> *Nielsen*
> _Symphony No 3
> Sinfonia Espansiva_
> 
> The Royal Danish Orchestra
> Bernstein conducting
> 
> "Honoring the Nielsen Centennial 1865-1965"


This sounds wonderful through and through! Seldom do Columbia's Masterworks on vinyl disappoint!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Schumann*
_Piano Quintet in E-Flat Major_

*Mozart*
_Piano Quintet in G Minor_

Leonard Bernstein, Piano 
Julliard String Quartet
Robert Mann and Isidore Cohen, violins
Raphael Hillyer, viola
Claus Adam, cello


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Khatchaturian - Spartacus.
Wonderful music. Still can't pronounce the composer's name though.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Lenny conducting Brahms 2nd and 3th symphony.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Warlock's bleak _The Curlew_, sung by Ian Partridge with the Music Group of London, a masterful, and wonderfully atmospheric setting of four poems by WB Yeates. Rarely performed and rarely recorded, it deserves wider recognition.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 78*

Schumann: Carnaval; Fantasiestücke
Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)










This was one of the first Schumann solo piano recordings that I ever heard. I've still never heard a better one. Rubinstein's feeling for this music is immaculate. He perfectly balances ruminative inwardness with zestful vitality.


----------



## GhenghisKhan




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No.3/16 Preludes Vladimir Horowitz

Horowitz and Scriabin, an ideal combination it seems to me.


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> Warlock's bleak _The Curlew_, sung by Ian Partridge with the Music Group of London, a masterful, and wonderfully atmospheric setting of four poems by WB Yeates. Rarely performed and rarely recorded, it deserves wider recognition.


_Curlew_ is a unique masterpiece, worthy to set beside Britten's orchestral songs. This Ian Partridge recording is the best one I've heard. I don't think Partridge ever made a less than superlative recording, with his lovely timbre, easy vocal production and control, superlative diction, and fine intelligence.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rameau*: Keyboard Works, w. Meyer (1946, 1953); *Scarlatti*: Sonatas, w. Weissenberg (rec.1985).


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bizet*
_Carmen_


----------



## JACE

Now listening to this week's Saturday Symphony:










*Schumann: Symphony No. 4 / George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra*

A razor-sharp performance, as usual with Szell. I still _slightly_ prefer Levine/Philadelphia, but this is undeniably excellent.


----------



## aajj

Beethoven's 6th - Abbado & Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Works for viola solo
By Hindemith and Raphael.
Performed by Gunter Weber.

I seem to be rather partial to the viola; it sounds like a more muscular violin.
Certainly on this powerful album.


----------



## Vaneyes

senza sordino said:


> I couldn't find an image of my original CD which I've had for >25 years. The Great Performances CD image I got from Amazon, so the CD is too. The Great Performances CD is a reissue of the original performers, I checked before I posted.


Sony continued Great Performances with new remasterings and original album covers for some of the previous GP releases. Couplings might be different, also. Example below.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

PeteW said:


> The Great Performances discs are hard to find - are they still available?


You shouldn't have too much trouble finding the older and newer* Great Performances* at Amazon Marketplace. In varying states of condition, of course.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Just as there are many Romantic works of real merit beyond Brahms and Wagner, so there are some real exquisite pieces of the Classical Era beyond Mozart and Haydn. Sometimes it seems we forget that.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stockhausen, _Freude_ for two harps. Performed by Marianne Smit and Esther Kooi.

The resonances of the harps are wonderful! The voices are an unexpected but lovely addition.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108*
National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Georg Tintner [Naxos, 2996]

It has taken me 13 months to get this far (I thought I'd manage one Bruckner symphony a month when I started after Xmas 2013!) but this is just my second audition of #8 and it's still almost completely unfamiliar to me. It's a great work, though, undoubtedly.










*Beethoven - String Quartets Op. 18
in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
in G major, Op. 18 No. 2
in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
in C minor, Op. 18 No. 4
in A major, Op. 18 No. 5*
Takács Quartet [Decca, 2004]

These early Beethoven quartets are great works in their own right, but are always overshadowed by their composer's later achievements in the genre. It's been great to listen to the first five as I muddle through this week's TC Top 100+ string quartet count. I wonder if any of these will make the list?


----------



## Bruce

*Rubinstein's Schumann*



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 78*
> 
> Schumann: Carnaval; Fantasiestücke
> Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of the first Schumann solo piano recordings that I ever heard. I've still never heard a better one. Rubinstein's feeling for this music is immaculate. He perfectly balances ruminative inwardness with zestful vitality.


I agree wholeheartedly. This was also one of the first recordings I had of Schumann's piano music, if not the very first, and I return to it more frequently than many other Schumann recordings. It's a great recording.


----------



## Bruce

*Ries and Mozart*

Today's been unpleasantly busy, since my main computer has developed a rather indefinite symptom, and I've been spending quite a bit of time diagnosing and making sure my music collection is safe.

But one can only do so much, and for relaxation I'm now listening to

Ries - Two Piano Sonati, Op. 11









Which are not really all that satisfying. I much prefer his works for piano and orchestra, but his solo piano works just don't quite grab my attention. It's interesting to hear the influence of Beethoven, though.

After this,

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 17 in B-flat, K.570









And I hope there will yet be time for

Rachmaninov - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Morimur

*Elliott Carter - (1991) The Four String Quartets (Juilliard String Quartet) (2CD)*


----------



## samurai

Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.1 in D Major, D 82; Symphony No.4 in C Minor, D 417 {"Tragic"}; Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major, D 125 and Symphony No.6 in C Major, D 589. *All four works are performed by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra under Nikolaus Harnoncourt.
Felix Mendelssohn--*Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.11 and Symphony No.5 in D Major, Op.107, *both featuring Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## SimonNZ

Guillaume Boni motets - Jean-Pierre Ouvrard, cond.


----------



## starthrower

Not the best recorded piano sound, but the playing is infused with so much
feeling and soulfulness, that it doesn't matter.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Quartet Concertante No.6 in E Major

L'Arte del Suono: Lola Bobesco and Jean-Michel Defalque, violins -- Dominque Huybrechts, viola -- Sylvie Mariage, cello


----------



## Pugg

​Starting of this crispy Sunday morning :

*Brandenburg Concertos .*
Benjamin Britten


----------



## Bruce

*Viotti*



bejart said:


> Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Quartet Concertante No.6 in E Major
> 
> L'Arte del Suono: Lola Bobesco and Jean-Michel Defalque, violins -- Dominque Huybrechts, viola -- Sylvie Mariage, cello
> 
> View attachment 63372


I'm so glad to see his name pop up! I love his violin concerti. But I've never heard any of his quartets; this will be another one for my to do list.


----------



## Bruce

Before heading off to bed,

Andrew Violette (American, b. 1953) - Clarinet Sonata - Moran Katz (clarinet), composer on piano









Quite a nice work. A clarinet sonata I could grow rather fond of. Makes very idiomatic use of the clarinet, bouncing all around like a clown, especially in the last movement. Yet a pleasant, lyrical central movement.


----------



## pmsummer

starthrower said:


> Rattle's English version. I haven't heard the Mackerras recording, but this English version
> sounds good!


I'm 'liking' this for the cover alone.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ernst Krenek's String Quartet No.4 - Sonare Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Cantatas, vol. 7 (Gardiner)


----------



## starthrower

Schumann's lieder.










This set is magnificent in its breadth of artistry and scope.


----------



## tortkis

Kagel: IV. Streichquartett; Keuris: Strijkkwartet No. 1 (Challenge)









Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1 & 2, Der Unterbrochene Gedanke; Aleksander Lason: String Quartet No. 2; Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 3









Kagel's works are very enjoyable. I'll check out Exotica and other works. I am enjoying these string quartets by Keuris, Penderecki, Lason and Bacewicz 3, all new to me. (I have Bacewicz 4-7.)


----------



## senza sordino

This listening took a couple of days:
Brahms String Quintets







Handel violin sonatas







Haydn Violin, harpsichord and cello concerti







Schumann Symphonies 3&4







Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra, Weill Concerto for violin and wind orchestra, Schnittke Concerto Grosso #6, Takemitsu Nostalghia for violin and string orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Ernst Krenek's Dream Sequence - Roger Epple, cond.


----------



## Albert7

Finished listening to this wonderful album:


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Nørgård's Terrains Vagues - Thomas Dausgaard, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Waltzes.
Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Nørgård's Violin Concerto No.2 "Borderlines" - Rebecca Hirsch, violin, Giordano Bellincampi, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Concertos 21 and 22 (Fischer/Sawallisch)


----------



## Haydn man

I am going to listen to these today 
Gubiadulina seems a very 'serious' composer so far to me and I want to give these 2 discs equally serious attention


----------



## Guest

For starters, a CD with 88:27 of music must be some sort of record! Fortunately, it is filled with wonderful music: Koechlin's Violin Sonata, some of Vierne's Piano Preludes, and his Piano Quintet. The sound is a tad reverberant and distant, but it still sounds very good. Excellent playing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Josef Matthias Hauer's Violin Concerto - Thomas Christian, violin, Gottfried Rabl, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fantastic performances of the 3rd and 4th from Karajan's 1960s DG cycle!


----------



## Blancrocher

Nono: Fragmente-Stille (LaSalle); Lou Harrison: Varied Trio, etc. (Tammittam Percussion Ensemble)


----------



## SimonNZ

playing now:










Rautavaara's String Quartet No.4 - Sirius String Quartet


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_String Quartet No.9_
Tokyo String Quartet








*Schubert*
_Piano Sonata in A major D959_
_Piano Sonata in G major D894_
Alfred Brendel








*Schumann*
_Symphony No.3 "Rhenisch"_
Philharmonia Orchestra
_Symphony No.4_ (1851 revised edition)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Guest

There is something about Bach before sunrise...








Suites for Unaccompanied Cello
Antonio, Meneses

...that, like meditation, clears my emotional slate for this brand new day.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Mozart* - Horn Concertos, performed by Barry Tuckwell with Neville Mariner and the St. Martin in the Fields orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Requiem*
Wonderful voices in this masterpiece:tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost

More hits than misses in this collection of beautiful songs by Rachmaninov.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ciurlionis 'The Sea' & 'In the Forest' .
Did try to put up some pictures to go with this, but totally incompetent as usual; so it's a bit of a 'bleak' entry, I'm afraid , unlike the music, which is sumptuous !


----------



## Vasks

_Mucho Musgrave_

*Musgrave - Horn Concerto & Concerto for Orchestra (Decca LP)*


----------



## Badinerie

Gounod on this sunny afternoon. I really should replace this lp set, I got it at Beano's in Croydon though back in the eighties and im sort of attatched to it. It may have a few clicks and and crackly patches, but there's no stylus damage or wear and sounds glorious between the dodgy bits.


----------



## omega

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its with period instruments, unfortunately (at least for me). But I love his readings of the _Eroica _and the _Fifth_- both of which _burn_.


I think the period instruments give the symphonies even more "tonus"... And "burning" is exactly how I would describe Beethoven conducted by Gardiner!!


----------



## Badinerie

Trouble is with Faust.. on side two I cant stop thinking of this.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Morning Bach; BWV 109, 38 and 98, brilliantly performed by Gardiner and friends. I especially like Paul Agnew on these.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hans Hotter singing Bach and Brahms


----------



## maestro267

*Rubbra*: Symphony No. 3
BBC Nat. Orch. of Wales/Hickox


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Suite in E Flat, BWV 819

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## Vronsky

Hector Berlioz, Dmitri Mitropoulos -- Requiem


----------



## bejart

Johann Stamitz (1717-1757): Symphony in F Major, Op.4, No.1

Nicholas Ward directing the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

A handy gathering-together of Liszt's Verdi and Mahler transcriptions. Enjoying to the point where I may well get the Bellini and Donizetti transcriptions as well. Some folk are a bit sniffy about this kind of thing but I love hearing epic work boiled down to just one man and his piano.


----------



## starthrower

Never heard this Stravinsky music before, but I grew up in the Lutheran church, so the Chorale Variations sound very familiar.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian's suggestion:

J.S.Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier: Book I: Prelude and Fugue No.24 in B Minor - S. Richter


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I gave it a listen too! I had listened to a good chunk of Richter's Bach on YouTube a while back. I really love his playing. I don't like Gould's staccato approach on the intro to no. 1. It sounds like exercises. It might be correct, but the legato technique sounds better to my ears.


----------



## pmsummer

HEINRICH SCHÜTZ
_Die sieben Worte unsers lieben Erlösers, SWV 478
Johnnes-Passion, SWV 481_
*Ars Nova Copenhagen*
Concerto Copenhagen, Sirius Viols, Allan Rasmussen, (organ)
Paul Hillier, director

Dacapo


----------



## starthrower

Fantastic!


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the late sonatas from this set, which I got when it first came out
Uchida seems a natural with these works, elegant and poised performances
Beautiful works


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> Fantastic!






























I have that.

I got the Blu-ray for the original Nijinksy choreography but especially for Roerich's original costume design and make-up- which are cute as hell.

The Blu-ray of this also has the Isabelle Fokine reconstruction of the original 1910_ Firebird_ with the Michel Fokine choreography- which of course has the gorgeously exotic and Oriental costume and set design of Alexander Golovin. . .

I think Gergiev does both scores good, though not great, though.


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Missa Purificationis Beatae Virginis Mariae - Adam Viktora, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Thomas Ades: Living Toys; Arcadiana; Sonata da Caccia; The Origin of The Harp; Gefriolsae Me* various performers on EMI








This was my first purchase of a Thomas Ades CD. It's the music of a young man and though the pieces vary greatly in style I think they come across as very assured. The music is very colourful, and not difficult (and I'm somewhat conservative in my musical tastes). There is a strong element of parody in some of the pieces. The Sonata ds Caccia is a parody of a baroque trio sonata and includes harpsichord (played by Thomas Ades). There's more than a hint of late Beethoven at points in Aracdiana, played by the Endellion Quartet.

I'm not quite sure where Thomas Ades fits with the contemporary music fans? Is he considered contemporary enough in style to be approved of? Possibly not, but I like most of the music of his I have heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973 - '75.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Thomas Ades: Living Toys; Arcadiana; Sonata da Caccia; The Origin of The Harp; Gefriolsae Me* various performers on EMI
> View attachment 63432
> 
> 
> This was my first purchase of a Thomas Ades CD. It's the music of a young man and though the pieces vary greatly in style I think they come across as very assured. The music is very colourful, and not difficult (and I'm somewhat conservative in my musical tastes). There is a strong element of parody in some of the pieces. The Sonata ds Caccia is a parody of a baroque trio sonata and includes harpsichord (played by Thomas Ades). There's more than a hint of late Beethoven at points in Aracdiana, played by the Endellion Quartet.
> 
> I'm not quite sure where Thomas Ades fits with the contemporary music fans? Is he considered contemporary enough in style to be approved of? Possibly not, but I like most the music of his I have heard.












Thanks for the sustained review.

I have Adès' campy opera_ Powder Her Face_- which has parts that I love for its garish _avant garde_ wackiness- and of course the fact that Jill Gomez is in it- whom I _love_.

But I really have to be in an unusually unhinged, camp-rampage mood to put it on.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

German: Merrie England William McAlpine/June Bronhill/Peter Glossop/Monica Sinclair/Patricia Kern/Howell Glynne/The Williams Singers/Michael Collins and His Orchestra

Beethoven: "Moonlight" and "Waldstein" Sonatas Vladimir Horowitz

Edward German's "Merrie England" is awash with good tunes, like Eric Coates, he seemed to be able to produce one memorable tune after another, and that makes this light opera a joy to listen to, I'll be singing and whistling the tunes about the house for the week to come I feel sure! The performance is very well directed by Michael Collins, and there are some very fine singers here too, the diction is immaculate. Most enjoyable.
This album of Horowitz playing Beethoven is very fine too, of the three recordings of the "Moonlight" Sonata that he made, this 1956 traversal is my favourite. The earlier one is too heavy and emphatic in the 2nd movement, and on the 1972 one, he plays the finale in a very lightweight fluttery fashion that seems quite unconvincing to my ears, this one however is spot on. Bravo! The "Waldstein" is equally good, and I feel very satisfied at the end of it. Lovely.


----------



## Guest

The cantata " Bleib Bei Uns" ,BWV6. I started today to listen again to all the cantatas with Harnoncourt and Leonhardt.When I heard the openings choir it brought tears to my eyes,a kind of homecoming and a musical paradise. In the last week of last year I bought the Bach 2000 edition,the complete works of Bach .Other performances have their credits but This one is for me the most intimate and direct.Bach is the greatest,there no doubt in My mind about that.It is a privilage to have acces to This endless well


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tortelier's _El Sombrero de Tres Picos_, Jill Gomez presiding.










Hindemith should have came to Hollywood and worked at MGM. The first movement of his _Symphony in Eb_ sounds like some of the heroic film score music of Miklos Rozsa.










Ole Schmidt's Nielsen's _Fourth_


----------



## starthrower

No. 1 Getting back to Brahms after 30 years. The last time I listened to the 1st
symphony was in the 80s on a cassette! The stormy opening sounds like Brahms
had a foreshadowing of the coming century of death. Or maybe I heard this music
as a soundtrack to a WWII documentary? "The World At War"


----------



## LancsMan

*Thomas Ades: Life Story* various performers on EMI







More of Thomas Ades. Another collection of youthful works including Life Story. 
To comment on some of them:-
- Darkness Visible is a piece for piano and Still Sorrowings is for piano modified with blu-tac, both played by Thomas Ades. Interesting piano sonorities and very well played by the composer.
- Under Hamelin Hill is a piece for chamber organ. 
- Five Eliot Landscapes is a collection of songs to T.S. Eliot words, played by Thomas Ades with Valdine Anderson soprano - his Opus 1.
- Traced Overhead is another piano piece played by Thomas Ades.
- Life Story is a more 'disturbing' piece for soprano and originally two bass-clarinets and double-bass, but here played in a version for piano and soprano. Again played by Thomas Ades and soprano Mary Carewe.

Some of this music maybe a little more challenging than that on the 'Living Toys' disc I listened to earlier. But it still gets the thumbs up from me.


----------



## pianississimo

Monday's playlist is designed to detract from the glumness of mondays...

Lyadov: Variation sur un theme populaire polonais, Op. 51. Tatiana Nikolayeva
Rachmaninov piano concerto 3. Lugansky, CBSO, Verdernikov (downloaded from radio broadcast)
Khachaturian: Gayaneh - Kirill Karabits, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Beethoven: Sonata for cello & piano No. 4 in C major, Op. 102, No. 5 in D major, Op. 102- Lynn Harrell & Vladimir Ashkenazy
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 In D, Op. 70/1, "Ghost", Jenö Jandó, Takako Nishizaki, Csaba Onczay
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 In B Flat, Op. 97, "Archduke"- Jenö Jandó, Takako Nishizaki, Csaba Onczay
Franck: Violin Sonata In A , Kyung-Wha Chung, Radu Lupu


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> *Not the best recorded piano sound*, but the playing is infused with so much
> feeling and soulfulness, that it doesn't matter.


It may be the worst recorded sound I've experienced from 1993 or thereabouts. The recording level's about 50% too low, and when volume is elevated, clarity is not enhanced. One's greeted with compression effect.

Rec. January 1993, Châtonneyre Hall, Corseaux, Switzerland. Engineer: Neil Hutchinson. "This recording was monitored on B&W loudspeakers."


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Flamme

Perfection...


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev, Complete Piano Concertos
Kun Woo Paik. piano
Polish National Radio Symphony
Antoni Wit

The finest examples of twentieth century musical kineticism ever composed.
Good performances.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in F Major

Ondrej Kukal leading the South Bohemian Chamber Philharmonic


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> It may be the worst recorded sound I've experienced from 1993 or thereabouts. The recording level's about 50% too low, and when volume is elevated, clarity is not enhanced. One's greeted with compression effect.
> 
> Rec. January 1993, Châtonneyre Hall, Corseaux, Switzerland. Engineer: Neil Hutchinson. "This recording was monitored on B&W loudspeakers."


Funny! I too, read that in the liner notes. And I listened back on B&W speakers. Seems like a lot of great piano performances were captured in less than stellar sound. And some ok ones in great sound.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A compilation of the day's listening:

*Beethoven
String Quartet in B-flat major, Op. 18 No. 6*
Takács Quartet [Decca, 2004]

The Takács quartet are undoubtedly technical masters of this music, and their performance is technically formidable as well as being perfervid. For intimacy, humour and tenderness, however, see two below...










*Haydn
String Quartet No. 23 in E minor, Op. 20 No. 5 Hob. III:35* (1772)
Quatuor Mosaïques [Naive, rec. 1992]










*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 7, Op 59 No. 1 'Rasoumovsky' No. 1*
Quatuor Talich - [Calliope, 1980]

The Talich Quartet's Beethoven always seems so intimate - as though they're playing for love of the music; their ensemble work is so tight, the musicianship so deft. The complete Talich Beethoven Quartets would be a fine choice for me if I was to be exiled to a desert island.










*
Schoenberg
String Quartets No. 2, Op 10; No. 3, Op. 37 and String Quartet '0' in D major* (1897)
LaSalle Quartet [DG, 1969 - 70]

All very fine works. Interesting I can say that now without even needing to think about it: they just are works of high excellence: familiarity has brought comprehension.










*
Symanowski
String Quartets No. 1, Op 37 ,and No. 2, Op 56
Janacek
String Quartets No. 1 'Kreuzer Sonata' and No. 2 'Intimate Letters'*
Schoenberg Quartet [Chandos, 2007]

These really are very fine accounts of both composers' quartets. I discovered this on Spotify, but I also ordered the disc today. I do not own a recording of the Szymanowskis and my Janaceks are on LP - but this is a better, more vivid and musical version anyway.


----------



## George O

elgars ghost said:


> A handy gathering-together of Liszt's Verdi and Mahler transcriptions. Enjoying to the point where I may well get the Bellini and Donizetti transcriptions as well. Some folk are a bit sniffy about this kind of thing but I love hearing epic work boiled down to just one man and his piano.


Nobody did it better than Liszt.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Torelli *death day (1709), Concerti Grossi, op. 8, w. I Musici.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K2vi-TEmTwk#t=51


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Nobody did it better than Liszt.


. . . _except_ for Chopin. . . _and _Rachmaninov.

Oh. . . sorry. . . 'blonde moment.'

You were referring to orchestral _transcriptions_.

_;D_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ruth Crawford-Seeger
String Quartet* (1931)
Amati Quartet

*Ross Lee Finney
Piano Quintet*
Stanley String Quartet, Beveridge Webster

[Soundmark, rec. 1960; 2010]










*Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15*
Escher String Quartet [Naxos, 2012]


----------



## George O

Liszt Ferenc (as they say in Hungary) = Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
transcriptions of
Richard Wagner (1813-1883)

Tannhauser
Rienzi

Endre Hegedüs, zongora (as they say in Hungary)

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1987


----------



## bejart

Wenzel Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in D Major, Zakin 16

Kevin Mallon directing the Toronto Chamber Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Solo Flute; John Wion - This is an old MHS CD and I couldn't find a picture. It has Bach, Varese, Debussy and other solo pieces. My favorite actually is by Hindemith called Acht Stucke.


----------



## Guest

Mihaela Ursuleasa's tragic death at age 33 in 2012 from a brain aneurism robbed the world of one of the most brilliant pianists that I have heard in a long time (not to mention the devastation to her family and friends...). One almost has to wipe away a tear after reading in her notes, "I too have several _Gaspard_ years behind me and shall have many more." She wrote that in 2009. Her temperament and technique were every bit Martha Agerich's equal, but I hear more poetic depth to her playing as well.


----------



## starthrower

The cover alone makes me smile.
And the music? Sublime!


----------



## JACE

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Beethoven
> String Quartet No. 7, Op 59 No. 1 'Rasoumovsky' No. 1*
> Quatuor Talich - [Calliope, 1980]
> 
> The Talich Quartet's Beethoven always seems so intimate - as though they're playing for love of the music; their ensemble work is so tight, the musicianship so deft. The complete Talich Beethoven Quartets would be a fine choice for me if I was to be exiled to a desert island.


*I want that set!!!*  It's already on my "to get" list. But I'm trying to hold off on buying any new music for a few months.

Must... resist... urge... to... buy... [Gulps for air.]

So... difficult...


----------



## senza sordino

Arvo Pärt 
Fratres, Cantus, Fratres, Tabula Rasa







LvB
String Quartets 5&6







Britten
Sinfonia Da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, American Overture







Ravel 
Disk two: La Valse, Pavane for a dead princess, Tombeau de Couperin, Valses nobles et sentimentales, Menuet antique, fanfare, Daphnis and Chloe suite 2







RVW
Symphony 6, Theme on Thomas Tallis, Lark Ascending, Greensleeves, Wasps


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










*Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrouchka; Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin / Alexis Weissenberg* 
Pathé Marconi/Connoisseur Society, 1976

Weissenberg is in his element here. These are great performances.


----------



## starthrower

I can't remember why I decided on this CD, but it's an excellent recording!










I also have Rostropovich's classic 1959 recording of no. 1, but I really like no. 2.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Chopin: Nocturnes Op.9


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Bach: The Complete Flute Sonatas / Jean-Pierre Rampal (fl), Robert Veyron-Lacroix (hpd), Jean Huchot (vc)*

Lovely.


----------



## Triplets

I just watched the movie Black Swan. I hope this doesn't spoil future listenings of Swan Lake


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Pierre Boulez - Memoriale Derive 1 and Derive 2 (Ensemble Orchestral Contemporain)*

I'm loving this! Thanks to Marschallin Blair and everyone else who has praised and recommended this work. It does indeed seem like a good entrance in Boulez's music world.


----------



## brotagonist

Classical music must surpass the world's most addictive substance  I am listening to these early Schoenberg orchestral songs:

Schoenberg Orchestral Songs, Op. 8 (Natur; Wappenschild; Sehnsucht; Nie ward ich, Herrin, Müd; Voll jener Süße; Wenn Vöglein klagen)

Anja Silja, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bonney's Berg is fantastic. Phenomenally great Decca sound to capture her radiant timbre as well.









_
Où sont ces chanteurs aujourd'hui?_


----------



## brotagonist

Does anyone know how many classical music albums there are? They must number in the millions, for sure 

Now I'm listening to my new opera:









Busoni : Doktor Faust (Symphonia + Prologue I & II + Intermezzo)
Nagano/Lyon

I'm loving it. This is the recording with both endings; I haven't even gotten to the first act (maybe tomorrow).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I haven't posted in here for a while!

This is what I'm listening to.

Bruckner - Symphony No 9 in D minor - Asahina


----------



## Pugg

CD10 (1971)
*Mozart* Symphonies 25 & 29; Mozart Symphonies 26, 27 & 32


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 5 "Lenore" (1870)


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms - Cello Sonata No.1 in E minor, Op. 38


----------



## Albert7

Continued listening to more piano concertos off this lovely box set:


----------



## Albert7

First Jonas Kaufmann disc I presented at the music group this afternoon.


----------



## Albert7

Second Jonas Kaufmann disc I presented at the music group this afternoon.









Korngold rules!


----------



## Albert7

Elgar's Cello Concerto third movement for first selection in blind listening test:


----------



## Albert7

Elgar's Cello Concerto third movement for second selection in blind listening test:


----------



## Albert7

Elgar's Cello Concerto third movement for last selection in blind listening test:


----------



## KenOC

17 posts in an hour from this member? Is that a record?


----------



## Albert7

Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto second movement for first selection in blind listening test:


----------



## Albert7

Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto second movement for other selection in blind listening test:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Schiff.*
Wonderful music and excellent player .


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> 17 posts in an hour from this member? Is that a record?


It's just a attention seeking , every forum has one or two of this jokers.:lol:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

One of my current favorite CDs. The talent of Khatia Buniatishvili and Renaud Capucon is undeniable. They both are phenomenal forces in modern classical performance. The combination of these two was/is just pure genius.










Kevin


----------



## Blancrocher

Oliver Knussen: Symphony 3, Ophelia Dances, and other works (Michael Tilson Thomas, Knussen, etc.)


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No.3 - Denis Matsuev, piano, Valery Gergiev, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Linda de Chamounix*
Gruberova leads a mediocre cast in a this opera.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.3, No.6

Thomas Furi leading Camerata Bern


----------



## Vasks

_Well, it was "new" when it was recorded_ 

*New Music for Trumpet -Carter, Brant, Wolpe, Whittenberg & Moryl (Schwartz/Desto)*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Luciano Berio: Visage*

 Well, _this_ is interesting!






*Luciano Berio: Linea*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 93*

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5, 6, 7; Tapiola; En Saga
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra (Decca)










This Ashkenazy recording made me a Sibelius convert. Before hearing it, I'd tried Sibelius by several other conductors and ensembles, but none of them made much of an impression. Ashkenazy's take on the composer drew me right in. All of the music on these two discs comes across beautifully, but Ashkenazy's readings of the Third and Fifth Symphonies are especially thrilling. This music SOARS, pristine and brilliant. The Decca sound is demonstration class.


----------



## Mahlerian

Wagner: Parisfal Prelude to Act 1 and Finale of Act 3
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied (1880 version)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Jurowski


----------



## Albert7

Up to piano concerto number 6 now.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Luciano Berio*: _Sinfonia_ - Riccardo Chailly/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

What a work! An auditory overload, but it just works. I gave this a listen a couple to a few months ago, it was a completely new experience this time (for the better).


----------



## Albert7

A wonderful humorous clip 






She does make some great points!


----------



## bejart

Johann Wilhelm Wilms (1772-1847): Symphony No.6 in D Minor, Op.58

Werner Ehrhardt leading Concerto Koln


----------



## pmsummer

6 PARTITAS
_Clavier-Übung 1. Tiel_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gustav Leonhardt, Cembalo

Virghin Veritas


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify: *
Philip Glass--*Symphonies Nos.3 and 2,* both featuring the Marin Alsop led Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in two very lively readings of these works.
Johannes Brahms--*Symphony No.2 in D Major, Op.73; Symphony No.3 in F Major, Op.90 and Symphony No.4 in E Minor, Op.98. *All three works are performed by the New York Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein. As with Mahler and Tchaikovsky, Maestro Bernstein seems to have a special affinity for this composers, which really comes through--shines, almost--in his traversals of their symphonic works.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, String Quartet in D Minor.
Wonderful, very contrapuntal in places.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Charles Ives' Symphony 2 presented by musicrom on tinychat. So lyrical and loving it.


----------



## bejart

Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Piano Sonata No.3 in D Minor, Op.19

Constance Keene, piano


----------



## tortkis

bejart said:


> Johann Wilhelm Wilms (1772-1847): Symphony No.6 in D Minor, Op.58
> 
> Werner Ehrhardt leading Concerto Koln
> 
> View attachment 63518


I think Wilms Symphony No. 6 is an outstanding work. I am listening to this disc, which seems the same one.


----------



## Pugg

CDs 35 & 36
*BEETHOVEN *Cello Sonatas 1-5
(Mstislav Rostropovich)


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Clarinet Quintet - Budapest String Quartet with David Oppenheim, clarinet


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Berg* birthday (1885).


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> For *Berg* birthday (1885).


Nice flutey has the same b-day as Alban Berg!


----------



## Blancrocher

Alban Berg Collection, disk 1: 3 Pieces for Orchestra (Abbado), Lyric Suite for String Orchestra (Abbado), Violin Concerto (Mutter/Levine)


----------



## tortkis

Kagel: Piano Trios I-III, Trio Imàge (CAVI-MUSIC)








Wonderful. I also listened to Exotica (a bit overwhelmed) & Tactil (love it) yesterday. I need more Kagel.


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: _Violin Sonata_ (2007); _Mississippi Hornpipes_ (1982)
Darragh Morgan, violin
Mary Dullea, piano









*James Dillon*: _black/nebulae for piano duo_
Noriko Kawai, piano
Hiroaki Takenouchi, piano


----------



## Badinerie

Listening back to some Minidisc recordings from BBC radio 3 made in the last week. Amazing selection of music from the Breakfast show.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mauricio Kagel's Die Stücke der Windrose - Schoenberg Ensemble


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There is something so quintessentially English about Finzi's music and this disc has some of his loveliest pieces in excellent performances.

Wrong time of year I know, but this is my absolute favourite performance of _In terra pax_, with wonderful contributions from John Shirley-Quirk and the radiant Norma Burrowes. Philip Langridge is also excellent in _Dies natalis_, whilst not quite eclipsing memories of Wilfred Brown.


----------



## dgee

So I listened to Grammy winning Become Ocean the other day and I was quite tired and just sitting in a chair at the end of the day and I really quite enjoyed it:









So the next day I listened to some Terry Riley (A Rainbow in Curved Air) and enjoyed it too:






So, they're both a bit "new agey" and a bit "minimalist" and it's just nice to reflect that after a decent chunk of life listening to music and deciding things are and aren't for you, the aren'ts can still come along and surprise you


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Partitas 4-6 (Gould); Violin Concertos (Freiburg Baroque Orchestra)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rossini Overtures/ The Philharmonia Orchestra/ Carlo Maria Giulini/ EMI Remastered


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Aida.*
*Freni/ Baltsa / Carreras /Cappuccilli* a.o.
Meastro *Karajan *leads the Wiener in his special somewhat bombastic style


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann orch. Glazounov etc.: Carnaval excerpts
Chopin orch. Douglas: Les Sylphides excerpts
Adam: Giselle excerpts from Act 1
Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker - Pas de deux/Sleeping Beauty - Valse, Act 1 Philharmonia Orchestra/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sinfonia of London/Robert Irving

Mozart: Horn Concertos 1-4 Alan Civil/Philharmonia Orchestra/Otto Klemperer

Beethoven: Symphony No.9 "Choral" Joan Sutherland/Marilyn Horne/James King/Martti Talvela/Vienna State Opera Chorus/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt

Berlioz: Overtures - Roman Carnival/Benvenuto Cellini/Beatrice and Benedict/The Corsair/King Lear London Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Gibson

A nice mixed bag of ballet excellently conducted by Robert Irving. Walter Goehr made three 78s for HMV in the 1930s that were called "Nights At The Ballet", and were very popular. I presume that Concert Classics in the 1960s were remembering that by re-using the title. At any rate, it's a very enjoyable record, the one particularly outstanding performance being the Waltz from "Sleeping Beauty", the orchestra here is the Sinfonia of London, and I've never heard it played with more loving attention to detail, beautifully pointed and with carefully shaded dynamics it is quite simply the finest performance I've ever heard.
Then Mozart and excellent performances of the Horn Concertos. Alan Civil was a great musician who died far too young, and Klemperer is the perfect accompanist on this lovely record. The Schmidt-Isserstedt 9th was new to me (a charity shop bargain), and I enjoyed it very much, mind you I love the Beethoven 9th so much that I'm always happy to hear it whoever is doing it!! Finally a selection of Berlioz Overtures in very lively performances from the LSO and Alexander Gibson, a very fine conductor of a wide range of music. It would have been his 89th birthday tomorrow, so this serves as a pre-birthday treat!


----------



## worov




----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.6, No.3, HWV 321

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Jarvi's drop hammer, cohort-advancing first movement more than any other performance I've heard.









_Adagio_









_Adagietto_









Karajan's EMI/Berlin Sibelius _Sixth_. The entire flawless, superlatives-exhausting performance is just a ravaging addiction for me once I put it on. _;D_


----------



## Morimur

*Christopher Campbell - (2014) Things You Already Know*












> NEW MUSIC BOX
> "A tour though the composer's aural memory palace, several doors left temptingly unlocked and the drawers open for ready snooping. … [A] rewarding journey--particularly Water Variations, with its exotic string instrument collection. Campbell himself sits at the piano at key points offering reflective commentary until the listener is beckoned to peek behind the next swaying curtain."
> -Molly Sheridan
> 
> NEW YORK TIMES
> The composer and multi-instrumentalist Christopher Campbell drives deep into post-genre territory on his third album for the vital Innova label. ... "Things You Already Know" deploys a flexible band of art-rock players and orchestral musicians in a heady suite for strings, guitars, keyboards, drums, homemade instruments and voices, in which elements of post-Minimalism, avant-garde rock, jazz and global-fusion styles mingle and merge with dreamlike mutability."
> -Steve Smith


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
THE LARK ASCENDING
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Tasmin Little, violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis

Apex


----------



## brotagonist

I had an enforced break from TC yesterday, having been unable to log in all day long. Maybe the server move has occurred?

Yesterday, the second of the numerous operas I purchased during my recent campaign arrived, just barely within the allotted estimated delivery date. And what a surprise it is!









Wagner Der Ring des Nibelungen
Janowski/Dresden

I have begun with the first of the tetralogy:









Scenes 1, 2 and the first part of 3

If this is any indication of the rest of the Ring, this is the deal of the century (delivered, $23, with 4 separate librettos, each opera separately boxed and then boxed together into a large box that should still fit onto most music shelves, being only 1.3 cm taller than a standard CD jewel case).

Gramophone called it the "best modern" recording (article written prior to the recording of the new Pentatone series). The packaging is gorgeous; the recording is flawless; the performance is magical. If you don't know the Ring yet, I cannot recommend too highly this set as either a starter set to familiarize yourself, or as a primary set. I say this with no reservations.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> It may be the worst recorded sound I've experienced from 1993 or thereabouts. The recording level's about 50% too low, and when volume is elevated, clarity is not enhanced. One's greeted with compression effect.
> 
> Rec. January 1993, Châtonneyre Hall, Corseaux, Switzerland. Engineer: Neil Hutchinson. "This recording was monitored on B&W loudspeakers."


I bought a pair of B&W 804 speakers several years ago and promptly sold them--they sounded too recessed and dull for my taste.


----------



## Andolink

*David Gorton*: _Fosdyke Wash_; _2nd Sonata for Cello_
Zubin Kanga, piano
Kreutzer Quartet
Neil Heyde, cello w/ Milton Mermikides, eletronics









*J.S. Bach*: _Solo Cello Suite No. 1 in G major_
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello


----------



## JACE

Yesterday, I spent some time listening to Mozart:









*Mozart: Complete Piano Trios; Clarinet Trio / Beaux Arts Trio, et al*









*Mozart: Piano Concertos 19 & 27 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Vasks

_Demanding Delius_


----------



## George O

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

Sonata for piano and violin, K.547, K.303, K.302
12 Variations on the French song "La Bergère Célimène," K.359

Ingrid Haebler, piano
Henryk Szeryng, violin

on Philips (The Netherlands), from 1973


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vasks said:


> _Demanding Delius_


The "Mass of Life"- Delius' (and Nietzsche's) hymn to joy, to existence, to the here-and-now.

Beautiful sentiments for beautiful music.


----------



## shellackophile

George O said:


> Edward Elgar (1857-1934): String Quartet in E minor, op 83
> 
> Arnold Bax (1883-1953): Quintet for Oboe and String Quartet
> 
> Robert McBride (1911-2007): Quintet for Oboe and String Quartet
> 
> The Classic String Quartet, plus Earl Schuster, oboe
> 
> on Classic Editions (NYC), circa 1955


George, do the liner notes for this LP tell anything about the McBride Quintet? I just obtained a 78 of the same piece by the Coolidge Quartet with the composer as oboist, but no information about the piece seems to be available.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: string quartets .
*Alban Berg quartet 
Op:18 no 1
OP:59 no 1 *


----------



## starthrower

Ginastera Cello Concertos 1 & 2
Mark Kosower - cello










A couple of powerful works written 12 years apart in 1968 & 1980. If you're looking for some
dark, exotic, and beautiful cello concertos, try these. The Naxos CD also comes with excellent
notes on the history of these works, and Ginastera's career.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Symphonies 3 & 4 BPO Karajan


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Barbara Bonney's silvery timbres are pure heaven.

















The Pentatone refurbishment of the original Philips Janet Baker recording is exquisite in every way.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rzewski plays Rzewski: North American Ballads, The People United Will Never Be Defeated!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Piano Concerti 1 & 2, w. Argerich/LSO/NSO/Abbado/Rostropovich (rec.1968, 1978).


----------



## millionrainbows

Takemitsu/Messiaen.








_*November Steps*_ features orchestra with shakuhachi (a type of flute) and and the biwa, a stringed instrument which is struck and plucked. Very zen-like, with modernist orchestral interpolations. I feel both ancient and modern when I hear this.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg: Chamber Concerto, Piano Sonata op. 1 (in B minor)
Daniel Barenboim, Pinchas Zukerman, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## Vronsky

Olivier Messiaen, Sextet Jeanne Loriod -- Fête des belles eaux


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this right now while running errands off iTunes:








\
2 beautiful gals playing nerdy music  LOL.


----------



## Becca

Herbert Howells - 'The B's': Suite for Orchestra - a gorgeous, fun piece from someone who is mostly known for his church music.









The movements are musical pictures of himself and 4 of his college friends. The second movement 'Bartolomew' - Ivor Gurney - is a particularly magical and hypnotic piece


----------



## JACE

Yesterday, I listened to...

*100 Favorites: # 53*

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony)










The Ninth was my entry point into Mahler's world, so it's always been special to me. Choosing just one version was very difficult! I was torn between this Bruno Walter recording, Bernstein's M9 with the Concertgebouw, and Horenstein's M9 with the Vienna SO on Vox.

Bernstein's reading is an epic roller-coaster ride, the most _extreme_ version that I've ever heard. It's the type of interpretation that people tend to love or hate. I love it. Horenstein's approach is very different. Despite the limitations of mono sound and a less-than-world-class orchestra, Horenstein reading has a stoic but burning intensity.

In the liner notes to his recording, Bruno Walter explains how he sees the Ninth as a return to the sound-world of Mahler's earlier, Wunderhorn symphonies. I suppose that's one of the things that drew me to his recording. The music is not only valedictory and tragic; there's innocence, wonderment, and even joy in the music too.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It is a *Mozart* evening tonight: symphonies No. 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 31 and 35, performed by Berliner Philarmoniker and Karl Böhm.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 89*

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1; Cello Concerto No. 1	
David Oistrakh, Dimitri Mitropoulos, NYPO; Mstislav Rostropovich, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)










Here's more deliciously grim, melancholic music from Shostakovich. These were the premiere recordings for both works. The Violin Concerto with Oistrakh & Mitropoulos is fine-sounding mono from 1956. The Cello Concerto with Rostropovich & Ormandy is stereo from 1959. These are classic recordings that easily live up to their legendary status. From my point of view, they've never been bettered.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Etudes, Opp. 10 & 25, w. Gavrilov (rec.1987).

View attachment 63560


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Tenebrae Responsories - Lumen Valo, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Both discs.









"The Noon Witch"- outstanding ambient, deep-stage sound.









Karajan EMI/BPO _Clock_









Haydn _String Quartet Op. 64 No. 6_


----------



## DaveS

Rachmaninoff Two Piano Concerti this afternoon, via Spotify: #1 Moscow Radio Large SO, Kurt Sanderling,cond(Urania recording). The, #2 Warsaw National Philharmonic Orch., Stanislaw Wislocki(DGG recording) . Sviatoslov Richter, soloist in both recordings. This 2nd is particularly well done, even though it is an old war horse.


----------



## pianississimo

Highlights from tomorrow's slightly wind themed playlist. Wind quintet concert tomorrow night, so I'm aiming to breeze through the day to get ready for it. 

Pavane The New York Philomusica Winds
Bach: Violin Partita #2 In D Minor, BWV 1004 Hilary Hahn
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D 200: ; Herbert Blomstedt: Staatskapelle Dresden (new CD)
Stravinsky: Concerto For Piano & Wind Instruments Philippe Entremont; Igor Stravinsky: Columbia Symphony Orchestra
12 Etudes, Op.25 - No. 11 in A minor "Winter Wind" Vladimir Ashkenazy
Trumpet Voluntary in D Major (The Prince of Denmark's March) Musica Antiqua New York
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No.1 for piano, trumpet & strings, Op.35 Peter Jablonski
Rachmaninov: Italian Polka For Trumpet & Piano (4 Hands) ; Alastair Mackie, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Vovka Ashkenazy
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 In D, K 576, "Trumpet" Maria João Pires
Mendelssohn: Overture In C, Op. 101 "Trumpet Overture" ; Claudio Abbado: London Symphony Orchestra
Albinoni: Oboe Concerto In D, Op. 9/2 , 7/6 Anthony Robson; Simon Standage: Collegium Musicum 90
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A Major, K.622 Württemberg Chamber Orchestra, Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber, Renee Siebert & Catherine Michel
Concerto for Flute, Harp & Orchestra in C Major, K.299 Württemberg Chamber Orchestra, Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber, Renee Siebert & Catherine Michel
Rachmaninov: Etude-Tableau (complete)	Nikolai Lugansky


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Barenboim/CSO _Russian Easter Overture_ is the most spirited and heroic one I've ever heard- and the Chicago brass just takes heads and ears towards the ending of the piece.









Entire enchanting disc.









I _love_ Gardiner's treatment of the choruses in _Iphigénie en Aulide_. _;D_


----------



## fjf

Enjoying Brahms tonight


----------



## Mahlerian

Organ in the Renaissance and Baroque Netherlands (Music by Buxtehude, Weckmann, Bach, Scheidemann, Sweelinck, Muffat, and Fischer)
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn - Symphony 5 Karajan / BPO


----------



## SimonNZ

Radulescu's Byzantine Prayer - cond. composer


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphonies 1 & 2, w. Sawallisch (rec.1984), Giulini (rec.1974).


----------



## Autocrat

Dream Theater, Greatest Hit.

BECAUSE i WANTED TO OK?????


----------



## Haydn man

Having a second sample of this set tonight
Uchida continues to make me feel she is 'at one' with Mozart. The set sems to offer constantly high performances
Clearly this set was a labour of love


----------



## jim prideaux

the 'lads' were at home tonight to a side that had not won away all season so naturally we threw the towel in and gifted them three points......so solace after a trying evening courtesy of Brahms-the three violin sonatas and scherzo in C minor performed by Pierre Amoyal and Pascal Roge......


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Music for Powick Asylum etc. Innovation Chamber Ensemble/Barry Collett

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor/Valse Impromptu/Mephisto Waltz Edith Farnadi

Wagner: The Flying Dutchman Overture/Tristan and Isolde Prelude and Liebestod/Tannhauser Overture and Bacchanal NDR Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

T.S. Eliot: Murder in the Cathedral Robert Donat and the Old Vic Company

The CD of music for the Powick Asylum is one of the most joyful recordings I've ever heard of anything. The bulk of the music was written for the band of the asylum (which was comprised of members of the asylum staff plus various of Elgar's local musical contacts), music having been found to be beneficial to the inmates. Elgar held the post of bandmaster from 1879-1884. Writing for a varied combination of instruments obviously stood him in good stead. The pieces are bright, spry and melodious, and performed superbly by members of the CBSO under Barry Collett. There are other pieces on the disc written for friends around the same time, the Andante and Allegro for Oboe and String Trio is especially rewarding, and there is an amusing Duett for Trombone and Double Bass! The recording is as good as the playing (and that's saying something) and all in all I cannot recommend this disc highly enough, guaranteed to put a smile on the dourest face I'd say.
Then more superb pianism from the wonderful Edith Farnadi. The performance of the Liszt Sonata is as good as any, and a good deal better than most. She holds the structure together wonderfully well, it really is a thoroughly well integrated interpretation. The Mephisto Waltz glitters and sparkles and the Valse Impromptu is a real charmer. This disc seems very scarce, and it really is high time that her Liszt performances were made more readily available, for she had an innate understanding of Liszt's music that is possessed by very few.
Pierre Monteux is one of my favourite conductors, so I was especially pleased to pick up this Wagner LP very cheaply in a 2nd hand bookshop. The performances are everything one could wish for, orchestral musicians obviously loved playing for him, and the love he had of this music shines through clearly. Made in his 89th year, it is a testament to his vitality and love of life.
Finally, this afternoon I listened to these LPs of T.S. Eliot's "Murder in the Cathedral", deciding to list them here, as there is a certain amount of 12th century church music in it (though frustratingly the sleeve does not detail precisely what!), and Eliot's writing is very musical anyway. Add to that the beautiful voice of Robert Donat as Thomas Becket, and the whole thing is a thoroughly enjoyable and gripping experience. What a fine actor Donat was and what a tragedy that severe asthma blighted his career so badly (during the run of this play they had to keep oxygen cylinders in the wings for him), he seems to have born it all with fortitude though, and we are the richer for having these recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ShropshireMoose said:


> Elgar: Music for Powick Asylum etc. Innovation Chamber Ensemble/Barry Collett
> 
> The CD of music for the Powick Asylum is one of the most joyful recordings I've ever heard of anything. The bulk of the music was written for the band of the asylum (which was comprised of members of the asylum staff plus various of Elgar's local musical contacts), music having been found to be beneficial to the inmates. Elgar held the post of bandmaster from 1879-1884. Writing for a varied combination of instruments obviously stood him in good stead. The pieces are bright, spry and melodious, and performed superbly by members of the CBSO under Barry Collett. There are other pieces on the disc written for friends around the same time, the Andante and Allegro for Oboe and String Trio is especially rewarding, and there is an amusing Duett for Trombone and Double Bass! The recording is as good as the playing (and that's saying something) and all in all I cannot recommend this disc highly enough, guaranteed to put a smile on the dourest face I'd say.


Thanks for reviewing this - I was particularly interested as I live not too far away from what was the asylum (re-designated as a psychiatric hospital in more caring times), and it stayed open right up until the late 1980s. Much of the original site has been demolished and redeveloped but the main building still remains, albeit as apartments. I was aware of Elgar's involvement with Powick when he was a young man but I was unaware that any music had been specifically composed by him for it, let alone recorded.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

elgars ghost said:


> Thanks for reviewing this - I was particularly interested as I live not too far away from what was the asylum (re-designated as a psychiatric hospital in more caring times), and it stayed open right up until the late 1980s. Much of the original site has been demolished and redeveloped but the main building still remains, albeit as apartments. I was aware of Elgar's involvement with Powick when he was a young man but I was unaware that any music had been specifically composed by him for it, let alone recorded.


It seems we are indebted largely to Barry Collett for this disc, there was, to quote the sleeve notes, apparently "some resistance by those who thought this music unworthy of a great English composer." This was when he first performed some of the works in the 1980s. Well they seem to me, as good as anything in the light music genre that was written. So, praise be for his efforts. Worth remembering that Elgar had a standing order with the HMV shop on Oxford Street to automatically be sent any discs that came out of music by Eric Coates, whom he admired enormously, so I don't suppose he'd have been displeased at all by this recording. The notes to this disc are very comprehensive and a good addition to any Elgarian's collection I'd say.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## Albert7

Time to conquer this album on my Minidisc player:


----------



## Jeff W

Was having internet connectivity issues this morning. Probably due to the 10 inches of snow we received yesterday...

View attachment 63580


I started off last night with the Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante by Miklos Rozsa. Anastasia Khitruk played the solo violin and was joined by Andrey Tchekmazov on the cello in the Sinfonia Concertante. Dmitry Yablonsky led the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra.









Since it was snowing, I decided to listen to the Sinfonia Antartica and Symphony No. 8 by Ralph Vaughn-Williams. Sir Adrian Boult led the London Philharmonic Orchestra.









Next, Arturo Toscanini led the New York Philharmonic in Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, Haydn's Symphony No. 101 'Clock' and the Scherzo from Mendelssohn's 'A Midsummer Night's Dream'









Last for the listening at work was the three Brahms String Quartets and the Piano Quintet. The Amadeus Quartet played the strings and Christoph Eschenbach played the piano.

At the gym was:









Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 5, 6 & 7 (for two pianos). Malcolm Bilson played the solo pianoforte and was joined by Robert Levin in No. 7. John Eliot Gardiner led the English Baroque Soloists.


----------



## Jeff W

albertfallickwang said:


> Time to conquer this album on my Minidisc player:
> 
> View attachment 63581


Saw her live with the Albany Symphony with the Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2. She is awesome!


----------



## aajj

They got carried away with the cover art but the Takacs recordings of the A Minor 'Rosamunde' and 'Death & the Maiden' quartets are superb.









I have also listened to Zemlinsky's 2nd & 4th string quartets on youtube, by the La Salle Quartet. I first heard about them on this thread, possibly from SimonNZ or Vaneyes, and thanks to whomever it was! They are both modern but easily approachable. The six short-ish movements of the 4th hold together quite well.


----------



## aajj

fjf said:


> View attachment 63571
> Enjoying Brahms tonight


Along with the Piano Quintet, these two are my favorite Brahms chamber pieces.


----------



## aajj

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to this right now while running errands off iTunes:
> 
> View attachment 63552
> 
> \
> 2 beautiful gals playing nerdy music  LOL.


Ha, have to admire your taste in gals and nerdy music! Although, really, Ives is super cool and these women did his rarely heard sonatas a valuable service. A terrific recording.


----------



## D Smith

Liszt; Piano Sonata and other works. Angela Hewitt. I've never been the biggest Liszt fan but this recording could make me a believer. Hewitt makes the Piano Sonata breathe with vitality and took me on an amazing journey. Highly recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've long been a fan of medieval music... and especially Arab-Andalusian music (as well as the art, poetry, and architecture of this culture.



















Another marvelous disc from Richard Hickox series of works by Vaughan Williams recorded with the LSO on Chandos.










Finally got around to playing this recording of Strauss' _Daphne_. Although it may not be one of Strauss' greatest operas it is laden with some exquisitely beautiful music and there are several worthy recordings, including Semyon Bychkov's with Renee Fleming and Bohm's with Fritz Wunderlich, Hilde Guden and James King. This recording may boast of a cast equal to Bohm's with Lucia Popp, Peter Schreier, and Kurt Moll. Its is indeed a delicious production.


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 2 & 3; Oboe Concerto; Bassoon Concerto / William Purvis (horn soloist); Randall Wolfgang (oboe soloist); Frank Morelli (bassoon soloist); Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Beautiful music.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:








Bela Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta and Hungarian Sketches. Conducted by Reiner. 
Powerful playing by Chicago Orchestra and great conducting by Reiner. I would love to listen this CD in a real stereo.


----------



## tortkis

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Lev Markiz
from The Complete Symphonies (X5)








I like every string symphony of Mendelssohn.


----------



## bejart

George Onslow (1784-1853): Piano Trio No.5 in E Flat, Op.14, No.2

Trio Cascades: Thomas Palm, piano -- Katrina Schulz, violin -- Inka Ehlert, cello


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. I was a little concerned by the timings listed, but in reality they work out just fine! Slightly slower tempos allow him to bring out all sorts of interesting details, as well as play with greater intensity. And believe me, he doesn't lack virtuosity. Marc-Andre Hamelin is more cautious and less imaginative. Excellent sound--clearly a studio rather than a hall setting, but it deals with Ugorski's huge dynamic range very well.


----------



## Bruce

*Memphis*

Dallapiccola - Canti di Prigionia









Great choral work. Uses the Dies irae theme as a kind of idée fixe throughout all three movements.

Gubaidulina - Night in Memphis - Timur Mynbajov conducts the Moscow State Film Orchestra and the Moscow State Chamber Choir, Elena Delgova, Mezzo-soprano









I'm not sure what to make of this work. After hearing it a few times, I still can't decide whether it's a substantive work or is merely smoke and mirrors. But it will be pleasant to find out by giving it a few more attempts.


----------



## Bruce

*Lisitsa's Rach*



albertfallickwang said:


> Time to conquer this album on my Minidisc player:
> 
> View attachment 63581


I read some good reviews of this. What's your opinion?


----------



## SimonNZ

Radulescu's Lao Tzu Sonatas - Ortwin Stürmer, piano


----------



## brotagonist

Now:









Strauss Don Quixote; Till Eulenspiegel; Tanz der sieben Schleier
Karajan/BPO

I am amazed that I have so long been ignorant of Strauss' music. I enjoyed the wind in one of the tone poems. I can't tell where the one ends and the other begins. I need to follow along with the titles to the movements, as they are very evocative. And the Dance of the Seven Veils: Heaven only knows how many Hollywood cobras have risen undulating from wicker baskets to the enchanting flute melody.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm still slowly working my way through this, my latest set of Beethoven quartets. Currently on Disc 3: String Quartet no. 5 & String Quintet in C-Major.


----------



## Pugg

Neville Marriner box

CD28 Bonus
The First Recordings:1961 and 1962 - *Corelli, Torelli, Locatelli, Albicastro, Handel *


----------



## Becca

Douglas Lilburn - Studied with Vaughan Williams in the 1930's. The best description that I could give of his music is Sibelian. Try _A Song of Islands_


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Kontra, Ugorski and Scriabin sounds like a match made in heaven.

That said, I have to say that's one of the STRANGEST cover photos that I've ever seen!!!

Is that a PUPPET version of himself that he's holding?!?!? Crazy as all get out.


----------



## Pugg

[QUOTE

[s










Finally got around to playing this recording of Strauss' _Daphne_. Although it may not be one of Strauss' greatest operas it is laden with some exquisitely beautiful music and there are several worthy recordings, including Semyon Bychkov's with Renee Fleming and Bohm's with Fritz Wunderlich, Hilde Guden and James King. This recording may boast of a cast equal to Bohm's with Lucia Popp, Peter Schreier, and Kurt Moll. Its is indeed a delicious production.[/QUOTE]

Excellent choice:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Something familiar*

Later that same day. . . .

Beethoven - The Consecration of the House, Op. 124 (in C) - Kurt Masur conducts the Gewandhausorchester Liepzig

Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92 - René Liebowitz conducts the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, from a remarkable set from Amazon, considering the price









Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25 in C, K.503 - Ulf Björlin conducts the Cappella Coloniensis, Marian Migdal plays fortepiano


----------



## JACE

*Haydn: Mass in Time of War / Netania Davrath, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Anton Dermota, Walter Berry, Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra*

I'm listening to this music after just having heard _Fingers_ by the Brazilian percussionist Airto Moreira.

Quite a contrast! Both wonderful though.


----------



## Albert7

Great listen on tinychat tonight






Ligeti's cello concerto


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Boult RVW _Fifth_










Boult RVW _Serenade to Music_










"What Am I Crying For? What is it? . . . Stay, I beg of you."

I love Wunderlich's fervidly heart wrending performance from _The Queen of Spades_ on Disc 5. Melitta Muszely's equally affecting. This is how Tchaikovsky_ should_ be sung. Absolutely wonderful renditions.


----------



## Albert7

Bruce said:


> I read some good reviews of this. What's your opinion?


Totally awesome and emotionally involved. A must have album!
And now I heard all of the Rach piano concertos in a row.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Kontra, Ugorski and Scriabin sounds like a match made in heaven.
> 
> That said, I have to say that's one of the STRANGEST cover photos that I've ever seen!!!
> 
> Is that a PUPPET version of himself that he's holding?!?!? Crazy as all get out.


Indeed that is what it is, and it is hideous! Fortunately, his performances more than make up for it!


----------



## starthrower

Lili Boulanger 3 psaumes on Timpani CD.


----------



## JACE

More *Mozart*, as performed by the Melos Quartet:










String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major ("Hunt"), K. 458
String Quartet No. 19 in C major ("Dissonant"), K. 465


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> Indeed that is what it is, and it is hideous! *Fortunately, his performances more than make up for it!*


I see that the music is available on Spotify. Will have to give it a listen...


----------



## SimonNZ

Mauricio Kagel's Anagrama - cond. composer


----------



## aajj

Brahms - Piano Quintet & Clarinet Trio
Ashkenazy & members of Cleveland Orchestra.
Love this disc.









Berg's Lyric Suite - New Zealand String Quartet. Raw & emotional.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Franck - Panis Angelicus.
I've been listening to this because we're doing it in one of the many school choirs. Funny thing is I keep trying to sing the soprano part instead of the bass - presumably because that was the part I sung when I was younger.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould playing Bach's English Suites


----------



## Pugg

Charles Rosen

DISC 10
Chopin/Rosenthal: Minute Waltz in Thirds

Strauss/Godowski: Wine, Women and Song

Mendelssohn/Rachmaninoff: Scherzo from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"

Schubert/Liszt: Soirée de Vienne No. 6

Strauss/Tausig: You Only Live Once ("Man lebt nur einmal")

Kreisler/Rachmaninoff: Liebesleid

Bizet/Rachmaninoff: Minuet from "L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1"

Strauss/Rosenthal: Carnaval de Vienne


----------



## PetrB

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi ~ Stabat Mater
Nathalie Stutzmann, conductor · Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor / Emöke Barath, soprano / Orfeo 55 / Recorded at the Château de Fontainebleau, France, April, 2014

Terrific Music; Terrific Performers; Terrific Performance.


----------



## Josh

First spin. Loving it! Beautiful and tuneful, invigorating and majestic. I also have the CPO disc featuring symphonies 3 & 6 which is amazing as well. Since I've already embarked upon this route of acquiring the discs piecemeal, I'll acquire the other symphonies (also released by CPO) in the same manner, but for those just starting out with these I'd recommend grabbing the lot in one go, which will save a few bucks and award a whole treasure trove of absolutely wonderful music: http://www.amazon.com/Atterberg-Complete-Symphonies-Kurt/dp/B0007ACVDW


----------



## tortkis

Kagel: Sonant (1960), 1898 (1973), Orchestrion-Straat (1996) - conducted by the composer
from Darmstadt Aural Documents, Box 1 - Composers-Conductors








Colorful and playful. I enjoy these pieces a lot.


----------



## Becca

Music by a friend of mine .... Chris Coleman, Professor of Composition at Hong Kong Baptist University.

_The Snake Oil Peddler (A Ragtime Fantasy for Band)_
Listen and see how many of his cheeky quotes you can catch - and I promise that you won't catch all of them


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to the Simon Rattle Berlin Phil Sibelius 1 & 2 Live that I minidisced last night. Great first but the second was bloomin' marvelous!

Tonight its 3, 4 and the Violin concerto !!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland* : Art of the* Prima Donna *:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schwarzkopf singing a wide range of Mozart arias, Cherubino, Susanna and the Countess from *Le Nozze di Figaro*, both Zerlina and Donna Anna from *Don Giovanni*, as well as Ilia's _Zeffiretti lusinghieri_ from *Idomeneo*, Costanze's _Traurigkeit_ and _Martern aller Arten_, and finally Pamina's _Ach ich fuhl's_ (in English!).

Schwarzkopf's Mozart is well known; the poise and the aristocratic phrasing. Here she also adds a touch of characterisation often missing from such recitals, sharply differentiating between Cherubino, Susanna (a reminder that this was once her role on stage) and the Countess, between Zerlina and Donna Anna. Further contrast would no doubt have been added by the inclusion of arias by Donna Elvira (arguably Schwarzkopf's greatest Mozart role), but they are missing from the original recital and the compilers have added instead rare early performances of Costanze's two arias, recorded in 1946, under Krips and Karajan respectively, and a 1948 performance of Pamina's _Ach ich fuhl's_ (in English).

_Traurigkeit_ is lovely as is _Ach ich fuhl's_, _Martern aller Arten_ a little lacking in the defiance you hear in performances by such as Edda Moser and Callas.

Nonetheless, a lovely disc.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Overtures - Froissart/Cockaigne/In the South
Handel-Elgar: Overture in D Minor Scottish National Orchestra/Sir Alexander Gibson

Sir Alexander Gibson would have been 89 today, so what better way to start the day than with this splendid collection of Elgar overtures? His performances are exemplary, as is the recording. This was one of the earliest CDs I bought and it still sounds marvellous. Gibson was a very fine conductor and made some wonderful Sibelius recordings, as well as much English music.


----------



## Pugg

DISC 30:
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6, Op. 74 "Pathétique" in B Minor


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Evgeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## Cosmos

Starting off with some trumpet concertos because I've been craving brass...










Haydn, Leopold Mozart, and Hummel

Then, I'll be taking on the day with Strauss


----------



## Guest

String Quartet in Four Parts
Cage
Performed by Cikada String Quartet

The timbre is rather Oriental to these ears. The sentiment of the piece seems to be...waiting...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A massive hit when it was first issued in 1994, and still a big seller today, despite objections from purists.

You will either like Garbarek's improvisations on beautiful renditions of Dufay and Morales by the Hilliard Ensemble or you won't. I incline to the former camp. Stunning recording whatever your view.


----------



## Andolink

*David Gorton*: _Orfordness_
Zubin Kanga, piano









*J.S. Bach*: _Solo Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor_
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello









*Wolfgang Rihm*: _String Quartet No. 10_
Minguet Quartett









*Dietrich Buxtehude*: Cantatas-- _'Nichts soll uns scheiden von der Liebe Gottes'_; _'Ich halte es dafür'_
Greta de Reyghere, Soprano
Henri Ledroit, Countertenor
Guy de de Mey, Tenor
Max van Egmond, Bass
Ricercar Consort


----------



## JACE

More Mozart during today's morning commute:










*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter" / Bernstein, VPO*


----------



## Ingélou

Jean-Marie Leclair, Violin Concertos - 




He wrote a 'musette' that I'm playing for my next lowly grade exam, so I thought I'd investigate. I don't say that he stands out from the crowd, except for the manner of his demise - he was stabbed to death outside his own front door, probably by his nephew, or possibly at the behest of his estranged wife.

But I love the French baroque style, for its serenity, its elegance, its beauty - commes tous les autres, Leclair wafts me halfway to heaven. *Vive la France!*


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Der schone Rigo" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Zemlinsky - String Quartet #3 (LaSalle/Brilliant)
Zemlinsky - 6 Songs on Text by Maeterlinck (Linos/Koch Schwann)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm: String Quartets 5 & 6 (Minguet); Penderecki: Violin Concerto 2 "Metamorphosen" (Mutter)


----------



## JACE

Ferenc Fricsay leads the RSO Berlin in works by Beethoven & Brahms:










Beethoven: Triple Concerto / soloists: Geza Anda, Pierre Fournier, Wolfgang Schneiderhan
Brahms: Double Concerto / soloists: Janos Starker, Wolfgang Schneiderhan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vaughan Williams* : symphony no 6 
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Boult's "Fugal Overture" is powerfully poised and wonderfully captured by the Lyrita sound engineers.









I'm _still_ an addict; and _still_ falling off the wagon- I can never get enough of Mackerras' Schubert's _Fifth_.

God is the first movement wonderful!!


----------



## Orfeo

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. II in F.
Piano Concerto in B-flat.*
-Love Derwinger, piano.*
-Radio Philharmonic Hannover of NDR/Ari Rasilainen.*
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Ari Rasilainen.

*Artur Kapp*
Symphony no. I "Quasi una Fantasia" (1924).
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vallo Jarvi.

*Eduard Tubin*
Six Preludes, Variations on an Estonian Theme.
Suite on Estonian Shepard Melodies, etc.
-Vardo Rumessen, piano.

*Joaquín Turina*
Contes d' Espagne, series I & II.
Souvenirs de l'Ancienne Espagne.
Silhouettes, op. LXX.
-Jordi Maso, piano.

*Manuel de Falla*
Dances from "El Sombre de tres Picos."
Cuatro Piezas Espanolas, Danza de la Vida Breve, Fantasia Baetica, etc.
-Benita Meshulam, piano.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony no 6 Philharmonia / Karajan

Interesting performance. Much more relaxed than HvK's subsequent recordings.


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> Yesterday, I listened to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 53*
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 9
> Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony)


You have pictured the LP cover. Is this what you listened to, or the CD reissue (which has a different cover)?


----------



## millionrainbows

aajj said:


> They got carried away with the cover art but the Takacs recordings of the A Minor 'Rosamunde' and 'Death & the Maiden' quartets are superb.
> 
> View attachment 63587


Thanks for the cover! Your impression of the music is secondary.


----------



## aajj

String Quartets by Debussy & Ravel.
Juilliard String Quartet.











dholling said:


> *Joaquín Turina*
> Contes d' Espagne, series I & II.
> Souvenirs de l'Ancienne Espagne.
> Silhouettes, op. LXX.
> -Jordi Maso, piano.


I heard Turina's Circulo for piano trio for the first time in a recital some months ago. A pretty easy-going piece with moments of intensity.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> the 'lads' were at home tonight to a side that had not won away all season so naturally we threw the towel in and gifted them three points......so solace after a trying evening courtesy of Brahms-the three violin sonatas and scherzo in C minor performed by Pierre Amoyal and Pascal Roge......


Gee, I always learn a lot about sports when I read your posts, Jim.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruce said:


> Dallapiccola - Canti di Prigionia
> 
> View attachment 63591
> 
> 
> Great choral work. Uses the Dies irae theme as a kind of idée fixe throughout all three movements.


Too bad it's not available on CD.


----------



## Orfeo

aajj said:


> I heard Turina's Circulo for piano trio for the first time in a recital some months ago. A pretty easy-going piece with moments of intensity.


I agree. His piano and chamber music is what I need to explore more this year (interesting how at times he reminds me of Mompou, whose music I'm more familiar with).


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakis: Works for Piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Cherubini: Medea*
Maria Callas et al. Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Milano
​








This is my first listen to Medea and I couldn't be happier with this recording so far (Act 1).


----------



## DavidA

JACE said:


> Ferenc Fricsay leads the RSO Berlin in works by Beethoven & Brahms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Triple Concerto / soloists: Geza Anda, Pierre Fournier, Wolfgang Schneiderhan
> Brahms: Double Concerto / soloists: Janos Starker, Wolfgang Schneiderhan


I to this LP as a lad but it only had the triple concerto on then.


----------



## Becca

The piano concerto ... the Bestiary still defeats me


----------



## Celloman

Morton Feldman - Patterns in a Chromatic Field


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 7
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas









The finale of this work is insane, but absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Cherubini: Medea*
> Maria Callas et al. Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Milano
> ​
> View attachment 63620
> 
> 
> This is my first listen to Medea and I couldn't be happier with this recording so far (Act 1).


Right on!_ ;DDD_ I hope you love it like I do. All of her _Medeas_ are so completely different- as Callas kept honing and perfecting the role over the years.

Her Bernstein/La Scala _Medea_ certainly has its dramatic moments; as does some of Bernstein's conducting.

But if its incandescent drama and white-hot vitriol you want to experience with Callas at her _absolute tigress best_- you really owe it to yourself to hear the entire performance of the '58 Dallas _Medea_ with Rescigno; and _most especially the last cut of the opera __("E che? Io son Medea_") on her '53 Florence performance with Gui- which is a battle standard for me.


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 7
> London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finale of this work is insane, but absolutely brilliant.


Mahlerian,

Out of curiosity, what do you think of Thomas' set with the San Francisco in Mahler's symphonies? I've been inching towards it, but opinions of it varies (a bit widely I'd noticed). Thank you.
DH


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> You have pictured the LP cover. Is this what you listened to, or the CD reissue (which has a different cover)?


Yes, my Walter/Columbia SO M9 is vinyl.

I still haven't gotten around to getting the *Bruno Watler Conducts Mahler* box -- since I have most of it already (either on LP or CD).










The box is so inexpensive, I'll likely get it eventually -- if only for the sonic improvements.


----------



## Mahlerian

dholling said:


> Mahlerian,
> 
> Out of curiosity, what do you think of Thomas' set with the San Francisco in Mahler's symphonies? I've been inching towards it, but opinions of it varies (a bit widely I'd noticed). Thank you.
> DH


What I've heard of it (including the Seventh) didn't blow me away. It is in SACD, so if that's a factor you might be interested, and I would go for it over Chailly or Zinman, for example.


----------



## JACE

DavidA said:


> I to this LP as a lad but it only had the triple concerto on then.


It's my favorite version of the Triple Concerto. :cheers:


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> What I've heard of it (including the Seventh) didn't blow me away. It is in SACD, so if that's a factor you might be interested, and I would go for it over Chailly or Zinman, for example.


I see. I have Chailly's recording of the Eighth (with that nice Brucknerian feel in the first part I find myself thinking, versus the hectic, propulsive volcanism in Bernstein's VPO one which I grew up loving). I'll look into it further.
Much obliged.
:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Cherubini: Medea*
> Maria Callas et al. Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Milano
> ​
> View attachment 63620
> 
> 
> This is my first listen to Medea and I couldn't be happier with this recording so far (Act 1).


If this is the studio version under Serafin in that set, then I too was really happy with it. That is until I heard La Scala/Bernstein, Dallas/Rescigno and Florence/Gui, all of which completely overshadow it in terms of drama and attack. The Dallas is probably the most subtle, but both Bernstein and Gui benefit from Callas at her absolute vocal peak. I wouldn't be without any of them!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Many thanks to MB for suggesting this fabulous disc. Argerich is as ever volatile, mercurial, powerful, elegant and delicate. Both the Shostakovich and the Haydn are absolutely superb.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Many thanks to MB for suggesting this fabulous disc. Argerich is as ever volatile, mercurial, powerful, elegant and delicate. Both the Shostakovich and the Haydn are absolutely superb.


What I most especially love- _LOVE_- about that Haydn performance is, well, 'everything': the brisk tempo, the perfect orchestral balances, the gorgeous contours of the conducting- and Martha's absolutely _fierce attack _- expressed with the lightest of touch- like some prize gazelle negotiating the uneven topography of the wide-open plain with the greatest of ease. The first minutes of the first movement just burst with unbounded joy.

I'm thrilled that you love this. _;D_

_;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*

I was watching a Swedish Movie, As It Is In Heaven, about a conductor who goes home after his conducting career ruins his heart. The crucial moment is when he collapses after conducting the first movement of Bruckner's 2nd. As they try to revive him, the stage manager asks, "How much longer is the symphony?" To which they reply, "60 minutes."

Shucks, Jochum did the rest in 30. Maybe that's why he lived longer.


----------



## Blancrocher

Norgard: String Quartets 7-10 (Kroger); Symphony 6 (Dausgaard)


----------



## Ingélou

I was recommending this (we now own the cd); then I found that I couldn't resist listening to it on YouTube once more.
Lully, music from _Xerxes_.



Dancing :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: Symphonies, w. Chung (rec.1999), LB (rec.1963), Harnoncourt (rec.1999).








View attachment 63637


----------



## LancsMan

*Mozart: String Quartet in B flat major K589; Beethoven Razumovsky Quartet Op. 59 No. 1* Jubilee String Quartet

Not exactly current listening, more like a few hours ago. This was a lunchtime concert in my home town.

This quartet (named after the Jubilee Line in London!) is made up of 4 young women. I arrived at the last minute and ended up on the back row with a rather restricted view. It was performed in a church venue, not always ideal.

Quite well played I'd say.


----------



## Bruce

*Burtner Schönberg Beethoven*

I finished up last night with a piece by *Matthew Burtner* (American, b. 1971) called *dis(Sensus)*









which really grew on me as I listened. It reminds me a lot of some of Stockhausen's works; lyrical in spots, pointilistic in spots. Written for chamber ensemble, I could hear a violin, saxophone (tenor, I think), piano and various percussion instruments with some electronics thrown in. Kind of hypnotic and/or meditative.

Today began with *Schönberg's Chamber Symphony No. 1* in E (while E was still part of his harmonic vocabulary). This time the version for chamber ensemble by Webern.









which also includes Pierrot Lunaire.

And yet today will be Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat, Op. 97









a beautiful recording by Knushevitsky, Oborin and Oistrakh.


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Missa Dei Patris - Frieder Bernius, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kiri.









Kiri, _deux._









Dernesch owns this for all time in my book.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stravinsky- Agon
Stravinsky- Threni
Cage- Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music: this is an excellent aleatoric instrumental work. Highly recommended.
Lachenmann- Allegro Sostenuto for clarinet, cello, and piano.
Ferrari- Didascalies for piano, violin, and electronics. Fun and jazzy.
Ferrari- Presque rien avec filles for electronics. An _awesome_ purely electronic work.


----------



## Albert7

Nearly halfway through this box set:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Celloman said:


> Morton Feldman - Patterns in a Chromatic Field
> 
> View attachment 63622


Excellent choice! Extremely excellent choice! That's a piece for the ages.


----------



## Haydn man

Some intriguing sounding things on this set I found on Spotify.
I am not sure what to make of Gubiadulina as yet so will dip in with interest


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 63648
> 
> Some intriguing sounding things on this set I found on Spotify.
> I am not sure what to make of Gubiadulina as yet so will dip in with interest


I too have had this on Spotify...which is why I am now listening to...
The Lyre of Orpheus

for violin, percussion and string orchestra

Gubaidulina

performed by Gidon Kremer and Kremerata Baltica.

Another fine find from ECM New Series


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Right on!_ ;DDD_ I hope you love it like I do. All of her _Medeas_ are so completely different- as Callas kept honing and perfecting the role over the years.
> 
> Her Bernstein/La Scala _Medea_ certainly has its dramatic moments; as does some of Bernstein's conducting.
> 
> But if its incandescent drama and white-hot vitriol you want to experience with Callas at her _absolute tigress best_- you really owe it to yourself to hear the entire performance of the '58 Dallas _Medea_ with Rescigno; and _most especially the last cut of the opera __("E che? Io son Medea_") on her '53 Florence performance with Gui- which is a battle standard for me.


My Opera listening has been somewhat lax albeit picking up gradually but Act 1 of Medea certainly a catalyst. Regrettably I got pulled away as I loaded disc 2 into my player but an old saying about anticipation comes to mind :lol:

What is odd for me is that I am used to hearing Callas in recital recordings. To hear her in the full role - within the character - is phenomenal.

The video you shared Marschallin is indeed wonderful. I shall certainly keep an eye out for the subsequent recordings you refer to. As much as I enjoy studio recordings, I tend to prefer the energy that a live performance generates (in all genres music).

Thank you Marschallin :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Ondine have issued a collection to mark the 150th anniversary of the birth of Sibelius and it has an additional booklet of unpublished photographs of the great man.......could not resist and it has arrived in the post today....currently listening to the first disc..

Karelia Suite, Valse triste , Pohjola's Daughter,The Swan of Tuonela, three movements from 'The Tempest' and Finlandia ,all performed by Leif Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O.......
also includes the magical performance of Andante Festivo performed by the Finnish Radio Orchestra conducted by Sibelius himself......


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> My Opera listening has been somewhat lax albeit picking up gradually but Act 1 of Medea certainly a catalyst. Regrettably I got pulled away as I loaded disc 2 into my player but an old saying about anticipation comes to mind :lol:
> 
> What is odd for me is that I am used to hearing Callas in recital recordings. To hear her in the full role - within the character - is phenomenal.
> 
> The video you shared Marschallin is indeed wonderful. I shall certainly keep an eye out for the subsequent recordings you refer to. As much as I enjoy studio recordings, I tend to prefer the energy that a live performance generates (in all genres music).
> 
> Thank you Marschallin :tiphat:


I truly hope you love the high drama. _;D_

The Dallas and Florence_ Medeas_ were the first Callas performances I've ever heard that truly gave my head that 'transverse moment,' completely knocking it sideways. (And then slightly after that I experienced Callas' 58 Covent Garden _Traviata_- which LE-VELED me to quivering, inchoherent, sobbing mush- but that's another story.)

Metallica's "Battery" and "Fight Fire With Fire" are positively soporific, halcyonic fare compared with the Callas '53 Florence "_E che? Io Son Medea?"- __you'll_ see. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.









This Cala incarnation of _Medea_ has the complete '58 Dallas performance- and as an extra-special bonus, it has the closing scene (that I won't shut up about) from the '58 Florence.

_Sine qua non_ Divina.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 2 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

GregMitchell said:


> If this is the studio version under Serafin in that set, then I too was really happy with it. That is until I heard La Scala/Bernstein, Dallas/Rescigno and Florence/Gui, all of which completely overshadow it in terms of drama and attack. The Dallas is probably the most subtle, but both Bernstein and Gui benefit from Callas at her absolute vocal peak. I wouldn't be without any of them!


Thank you for the suggestions Greg :tiphat:

It is indeed the Studio recording. So far, I have really enjoyed this recording. I'd like to say that it seems like a great introduction but that feels like a back-handed complement. I found the performance to be absorbing really enjoyable.

That said, I do tend towards live recordings. With glowing recommendations from Marschallin and yourself, I will certainly be keeping an eye open for these recordings. I'll definitely be exploring YouTube in the interim.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> I truly hope you love the high drama. _;D_
> 
> The Dallas and Florence_ Medeas_ were the first Callas performances I've ever heard that truly gave my head that 'transverse moment,' completely knocking it sideways. (And then slightly after that I experienced Callas' 58 Covent Garden _Traviata_- which LE-VELED me to quivering, inchoherent, sobbing mush- but that's another story.)
> 
> *Metallica's "Battery" and "Fight Fire With Fire" are positively soporific, halcyonic fare compared with the Callas '53 Florence "E che? Io Son Medea?"- you'll see. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.*
> 
> View attachment 63653
> 
> 
> This Cala incarnation of _Medea_ has the complete '58 Dallas performance- and as an extra-special bonus, it has the closing scene (that I won't shut up about) from the '58 Florence.
> 
> _Sine qua non_ Divina.




Thanks :-D

My curiosity is definitely piqued Marschallin :lol:


----------



## Guest

While much of the music is a bit more "folksy" than I would prefer, their wonderful playing and the excellent sound make this an enjoyable disc.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major
Bounemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









Bartok: String Quartet No. 6
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Tristan

*Tchaikovsky* - Iolanta, Op. 69









I admit to never really being that interested in Tchaikovsky's operas, especially since aside from Eugene Onegin, it's hard to find any recordings of them. But this very recent recording of Iolanta is absolutely beautiful. <3 Netrebko


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*


----------



## Jeff W

*Brahms and Beethoven (with some Tchaikovsky)*

Good evening TC! Didn't have a chance to post this morning...









On a whim, I decided to make it a night of Brahms and Beethoven. I started out with the Symphonies No. 1 & 3 by Johannes Brahms. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.









This disc from the Toscanini\RCA box has always been a favorite of mine. Containing the Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 and the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 with Vladimir Horowitz at the piano. There is just something about them that keeps me coming back to them. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra.









While the Gardiner Beethoven set may have set a new standard for me, Christopher Hogwood's set with the Academy of Ancient Music still ranks very highly for me. I ended up giving a listen to Symphony No. 2 and No. 6 from the set.









Finished out the listening last night\this morning with the Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4 by Beethoven. Steven Lubin played the fortepiano while Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius Symphonies 3 and 4 plus the Violin Concerto in D Simon Rattle/ BPO live on radio 3 Finished an hour ago and Im still affected.

Tommorow its 5,6 and 7....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Crespin's a 'dear,' if a bit cool and detached. I love her silvery aristocratic timbre and feel all the same.









And now shifting gears into the merciless ferocity of Jarvi's Shosty _Tenth's_ second movement- it goes well with my espresso after a long intense day at the office; just what I need to mellow out. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

ARGENTUM ET AURUM
_Musical Treasures from the Early Habsburg Renaissance_
*Ensemble Leones*
Marc Lewon, director

Naxos


----------



## Becca

Badinerie said:


> Sibelius Symphonies 3 and 4 plus the Violin Concerto in D Simon Rattle/ BPO live on radio 3 Finished an hour ago and Im still affected.
> 
> Tommorow its 5,6 and 7....


I watched the Berlin simulcast of 5, 6 & 7 last Saturday (would have watched the rest except that the 9 hour time difference meant that I was at work). While I love all 3 of them, I am not completely convinced by Rattle's idea of playing 6 & 7 with only a very brief pause. I can see the logic of the transition between the two but then the 7th goes on to overwhelm what came before. I found myself thinking that I had heard the 5th & 7th with something in between them.


----------



## Vaneyes

Studio recording in one take at Philharmonic Hall (Avery Fisher Hall), December 16, 1965.


----------



## Jeff W

*Making dinner with Mozart*









While cooking dinner, I am listening to the Mozart Clarinet Concerto and Clarinet Quintet. David Shifrin plays the basset clarinet in both. In the concerto he is joined by the Mostly Mozart Orchestra under Gerard Schwarz and in the Quintet, he is joined by Chamber Music Northwest.


----------



## Alfacharger

A bit of Mozart today.


----------



## Vaneyes

For those who enjoy Ciccolini's *Severac* and/or Mompou's *Mompou*, here's another. MAH's *Catoire*, recorded 1998. Mind-cleansing all, and impartial to looping.:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This finally arrived today. I started with the oldest recording, Leopold Stokowski's from 1929. The sound is better than might be expected... and the performance, like anything by Stokowski, is worth hearing... but it wouldn't be my first choice for the Rite.



















The cover, by the way reproduces the old Victor 78 release.

Now I'm on to the 1940 recording with Stravinsky conducting the Philharmonic Symphony of New York.










The tiny images are the only reproductions I can find of the original cover art.


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Kraft (1778-1853): Cello Concerto No.3 in A Minor, Op.5

Hynek Farkac conducting the Plzen Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Jiri Hosek, cello


----------



## tortkis

Ge Gan-Ru: Fall Of Baghdad; String Quartets Nos. 1, 4 & 5 - Modern Works (Naxos)








Very intense!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphonies 1,2, & 3.

I'm quite enjoying these muscular HIP takes on Schubert which do not fail to capture the lyricism of the works.


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Symphonies 1,2, & 3.
> 
> I'm quite enjoying these muscular HIP takes on Schubert which do not fail to capture the lyricism of the works.


Amazing how some people discount Schubert's early symphonies. They're delightful! And the Minkowski set is excellent IMO.


----------



## pmsummer

LES FANTAISIES DE JOSQUIN
The Instrumental Music
*Josquin Desprez*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon, director

Christophorus


----------



## brotagonist

KenOC said:


> Amazing how some people discount Schubert's early symphonies. They're delightful!


 I guess I'll give them a reconsideration, then


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Amazing how some people discount Schubert's early symphonies. They're delightful! And the Minkowski set is excellent IMO.

Of course that's true of a lot of composers. How many are familiar with Haydn's symphonies prior to the Paris and London cycles? What of Dvorak beyond 8 & 9? Hell, what of Beethoven's 1, 2, & 4, or his piano sonatas beyond the famous "name" ones? Of course this is equally true of Schubert's string quartets prior to 13 and his piano sonatas prior to the last handful.

Considering not only Schubert's age at the time of his death, but his limited musical education, his lack of access to the big musical patrons and institutions of the time, and even his limitations as a musician (he was never the virtuoso that Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Bach, etc... were) his achievements are absolutely astounding!


----------



## Bruce

*Raff et. al.*

For late evening listening,

Raff - Symphony No. 11 in A minor, Op. 214









Saint-Saëns - Le Rouet d'Omphale









And, if time, a little gem by Paul Müller-Zürich (Swiss, 1989 - 1993) - his Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 26









I think someone from TC recommended this, but it was a while ago, and I don't recall who, but thanks! It's a charming little quartet.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new acquisition ---
Mozart: Symphony No.21 in A Major, KV 134

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Becca

I don't know why it took me so long to get around to Roy Harris & his 3rd symphony, but I did and am very glad of it


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Amazing how some people discount Schubert's early symphonies. They're delightful! And the Minkowski set is excellent IMO.
> 
> Of course that's true of a lot of composers. How many are familiar with Haydn's symphonies prior to the Paris and London cycles? What of Dvorak beyond 8 & 9? Hell, what of Beethoven's 1, 2, & 4, or his piano sonatas beyond the famous "name" ones? Of course this is equally true of Schubert's string quartets prior to 13 and his piano sonatas prior to the last handful.
> 
> Considering not only Schubert's age at the time of his death, but his limited musical education, his lack of access to the big musical patrons and institutions of the time, and even his limitations as a musician (he was never the virtuoso that Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Bach, etc... were) his achievements are absolutely astounding!







I love the infectious bonhomie of the first movement of Schubert's _First Symphony_. What a blithe spirit. Absolutely charming.

(03:05+)


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio Caldara's Maddalena Ai Piedi Di Cristo - Rene Jacobs, cond.


----------



## phlrdfd

The first installment in the live Sibelius symphony cycle by Rattle and the BPO in London.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b051czq9


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schwarzkopf (Gabriele), Erika Koth (Franzi), and Emmy Loose (Pepi) just make _Wiener Blut_ even more proudly, pleasantly, and perfectly charming than it already it is. Quite a boast I know- but its true. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* piano concerts no 24 & 25
*Géze Anda *


----------



## starthrower

Jenufa - Opera in three acts.


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Norgard's Voyage Into The Broken Screen - Juha Kangas, cond.

...twice


----------



## tortkis

Gubaidulina (BIS)
In Tempus Praesens (Concerto for violin and orchestra)
Glorious Percussion (Concerto for percussion ensemble and orchestra)
Vadim Gluzman (violin), Glorious Percussion, Lucerne Symphony Orchestra, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* : Etudes 
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Norgard's Iris - Herbert Blomstedt, cond.










Scelsi's To The Master - Carlo Teodoro, cello, Aldo Orvieto, piano


----------



## Josh

Exciting, colorful stuff!










Samples: http://www.amazon.com/Boyer-Symphony-Festivities-Olympians-Celebration/dp/B00HFDKSWU


----------



## PeteW

Radio 3 pulls a blinder again:

Rhapsody in Blue on way to work!
Get those feet tapping.


----------



## PeteW

PeteW said:


> Radio 3 pulls a blinder again:
> 
> Rhapsody in Blue on way to work!
> Get those feet tapping.


...and a Bravo! performance of it.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Concerto For Prepared Piano And Orchestra

Giancarlo Simonacci, prepared piano, Nicola Paszkowski, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gulda in Beethoven's sonatas 15-27; the Melos Quartet in Schubert's 12 "Quartettsatz" and 15 in G major


----------



## Blancrocher

bejart said:


> First listen to a brand new acquisition ---
> Mozart: Symphony No.21 in A Major, KV 134
> 
> Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


Nice to see that you're finally getting around to some comparatively obscure repertoire of the classical period, bejart.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was an abridged recording of the opera made in 1935, with cuts sanctioned by the composer himself.

The first thing that strikes is the perfect diction of the singers, (why do singers have so many problems singing words naturally these days?) then the firmness of the voices. Thill is thrilling, Vallin girlish and feminine, capturing beautifully Louise's mounting rapture in _Depuis le jour_. The re-mastering by Ward Marston adds a little reverberation to what was evidently a very dry recording, but it is tastefully done.

This is a real treasure.


----------



## Pugg

​*C M . von Weber : Der Freischutz .*
Mattila / Araiza a.o.
Sir Collin Davis conducting this wonderful work .


----------



## bejart

Blancrocher says:
"Nice to see that you're finally getting around to some comparatively obscure repertoire of the classical period, bejart."

Yep. I like to stretch my ears periodically, moving away from the Gyrowetz's and Vranicky's of the CM world.



Now ---
Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.1, No.7

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## jim prideaux

Leif Segerstam-cannot recall having heard him conduct before and last night had my first listen to him and the Helsinki P.O.was really rather impressed,particularly with the sound allthough it would be quite difficult for me to 'put it into words'!

went onto you tube and found him with the Gothenburg S.O. performing parts of the Karelia Suite-he is really ratther impressive-physically arguably quite intimidating,a cross between Brahms and Father Christmas and as he almost dances he leaves the orchestra at one point to direct itself!
another set of Sibelius symphonies beckons!.....and I have not even got the Barbirolli recordings yet!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*dfsafg*









Oramo's dramatic and fast-paced _Pohjola's Daughter_









Gibson's spellbinging _Luonnotar_ with Phyllis Bryn-Julson.









Stokowski's orchestration of Rachmaniniov's _Prelude in C# Minor_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Leif Segerstam-cannot recall having heard him conduct before and last night had my first listen to him and the Helsinki P.O.was really rather impressed,particularly with the sound allthough it would be quite difficult for me to 'put it into words'!
> 
> went onto you tube and found him with the Gothenburg S.O. performing parts of the Karelia Suite-he is really ratther impressive-physically arguably quite intimidating,a cross between Brahms and Father Christmas and as he almost dances he leaves the orchestra at one point to direct itself!
> another set of Sibelius symphonies beckons!.....and I have not even got the Barbirolli recordings yet!


I think his Sibelius _Seventh_ on Ondine with Helsinki is an absolute work of Renaissance art. Are you familiar with it?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This was an abridged recording of the opera made in 1935, with cuts sanctioned by the composer himself.
> 
> The first thing that strikes is the perfect diction of the singers, (why do singers have so many problems singing words naturally these days?) then the firmness of the voices. Thill is thrilling, Vallin girlish and feminine, capturing beautifully Louise's mounting rapture in _Depuis le jour_. The re-mastering by Ward Marston adds a little reverberation to what was evidently a very dry recording, but it is tastefully done.
> 
> This is a real treasure.


_Merci beaucoup._

I just ordered it.


----------



## brotagonist

I have now reached the midpoint in my 5-hour survey of Richard Strauss' orchestral music.









RStrauss § Heldenleben; Tod und Verklärung
vK/BPO

I have gained a new appreciation for the music of this oft maligned modernist.


----------



## Vasks

*Wiren - Concert Overture #1 (Dausgaard/cpo)
Marek - Suite for Orchestra (Brain/Koch)*


----------



## Albert7

Starting with Bruckner Symphony 0 before switching to Mozart.


----------



## Albert7

Planning to crack more concertos from this:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> Leif Segerstam-cannot recall having heard him conduct before and last night had my first listen to him and the Helsinki P.O.was really rather impressed,particularly with the sound allthough it would be quite difficult for me to 'put it into words'!
> 
> went onto you tube and found him with the Gothenburg S.O. performing parts of the Karelia Suite-he is really ratther impressive-physically arguably quite intimidating,a cross between Brahms and Father Christmas and as he almost dances he leaves the orchestra at one point to direct itself!
> another set of Sibelius symphonies beckons!.....and I have not even got the Barbirolli recordings yet!





Marschallin Blair said:


> I think his Sibelius _Seventh_ on Ondine with Helsinki is an absolute work of Renaissance art. Are you familiar with it?
> 
> View attachment 63696


Jim P & MB, prompted by your comments, I'm listening to Segerstam's Sibelius 7 at this moment (via Spotify).

The opening passage reminds me of -- oddly -- Wagner, which is something I've never thought of before when listening to Sibelius.

Maybe it sounds Wagnerian because Segerstam's approach is so _hefty_. It's warmer and more Romantic than what you often hear with Sibelius -- particularly compared with _cooler_ readings from conductors like Vänskä and Berglund.

In any case, this is good stuff. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Stabat Mater*
*Mailfitano/Baltsa*/ Gambill/ Wiwell.
*Riccado Muti* conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Jim P & MB, prompted by your comments, I'm listening to Segerstam's Sibelius 7 at this moment (via Spotify).
> 
> The opening passage reminds me of -- oddly -- Wagner, which is something I've never thought of before when listening to Sibelius.
> 
> Maybe it sounds Wagnerian because Segerstam's approach is so _hefty_. It's more Romantic than what you often hear with Sibelius -- particularly compared with _cooler_ readings from conductors like Vänskä and Berglund.
> 
> In any case, this is good stuff. Thanks for the heads-up!


JACE, I find the entire performance exceptional for Segerstam's phrasing- admittedly a subjective thing; but the strings are intoned and blended fantastically- and the last four-or-so minutes of the piece is just _sublime_. Its so piercingly-beautiful that I actually get choked up when hearing it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to this fine 'starter kit' - most bases covered here, the main exceptions being the opera La vida breve, the short 'puppet opera' El retablo de maesa Pedro and the piano work Fantasia Betica which are also worth investigating.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Frankel* death day (1973).


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> JACE, I find the entire performance exceptional for Segerstam's phrasing- admittedly a subjective thing; but the strings are intoned and blended fantastically- and the last four-or-so minutes of the piece is just _sublime_. Its so piercingly-beautiful that I actually get choked up when hearing it.


I think you're right. It's an EXCEPTIONAL performance.

I'm listening to it a second time right now.

I'd never quite connected with the Seventh like I had with the other six, never had a clear favorite. I think I do now.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I think you're right. It's an EXCEPTIONAL performance.
> 
> I'm listening to it a second time right now.
> 
> I'd never quite connected with the Seventh like I had with the other six, never had a clear favorite. I think I do now.


I so glad it moves you.

I find that Sergerstam's performance has what I call the 'ratchet effect'- the more the music develops, the more poignantly-expressive the strings become. I love the Ashkenazy/Philharmonia Sibelius Seventh a lot for similar reasons- though for the last section of the symphony, for my money, Segerstam really does pull that rabbit out of the hat.


----------



## JACE

More Sibelius from Segerstam:










*Sibelius: The Oceanides; The Tempest, Suites 1 & 2; Nightride and Sunrise / Leif Segerstam, Helsinki PO*

This music packs a wallop too.


----------



## Bruce

*Harris 3*



Becca said:


> I don't know why it took me so long to get around to Roy Harris & his 3rd symphony, but I did and am very glad of it
> 
> View attachment 63677


I've got that recording, too. I think it's the best version of Harris's third I've heard.


----------



## Bruce

JACE said:


> Jim P & MB, prompted by your comments, I'm listening to Segerstam's Sibelius 7 at this moment (via Spotify).
> 
> The opening passage reminds me of -- oddly -- Wagner, which is something I've never thought of before when listening to Sibelius.
> 
> Maybe it sounds Wagnerian because Segerstam's approach is so _hefty_. It's warmer and more Romantic than what you often hear with Sibelius -- particularly compared with _cooler_ readings from conductors like Vänskä and Berglund.
> 
> In any case, this is good stuff. Thanks for the heads-up!


Interesting comments, JACE. I'd be very curious to see how this approach would affect my perception of Sibelius's 4th symphony, which seems to me a very un-Wagnerian work.


----------



## Bruce

*Ravel Piano*

Ravel piano works for the beginning of my day.

Gaspard de la Nuit - Argerich

Le Tombeau de Couperin - Ousset















Two of my favorite works for piano. Argerich is simply astonishing in the Gaspard, and Ousset's Tombeau has all the elegance needed to make this a superlative recording.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> Interesting comments, JACE. I'd be very curious to see how this approach would affect my perception of Sibelius's 4th symphony, which seems to me a very un-Wagnerian work.


Give it a listen and see what you think. (Segerstam's entire Sibelius cycle is on Spotify.) My go-to recording of the Fourth is Barbirolli/Hallé. I've not heard Segerstam's Sibelius 4 yet.

Based on the bits that I've heard so far, I would definitely characterize Segerstam's approach as "red-blooded," highly Romantic, and epic in conception. Obviously, Segerstam's way with Sibelius is very different than the cooler, leaner approaches that focus on shifting musical textures.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Give it a listen and see what you think. (Segerstam's entire Sibelius cycle is on Spotify.) My go-to recording of the Fourth is Barbirolli/Hallé. I've not heard Segerstam's Sibelius 4 yet.
> 
> Based on the bits that I've heard so far, I would definitely characterize Segerstam's approach as "red-blooded," highly Romantic, and epic in conception. Obviously, Segerstam's way with Sibelius is very different than the cooler, leaner approaches that focus on shifting musical textures.


I have the Ondine/Helsinki Segerstam Sibelius set, and the one symphony I think is fantastically done is the Seventh. The remaining symphonies are variable in their interpretative inspiration for me.


----------



## Becca

Today's music for commuting on a bright sunny 79F/26C day... Schumann's Overture, Scherzo & Finale...









Next up, those crazy Berlin Philharmonic Horns, Stefan Dohr, Sarah Willis & Co. in Schumann's Konzerstuck for 4 Horns & Orchestra


----------



## cjvinthechair

3 'shouldn't be unsung' composers with good coverage on YT. These examples are of vocal/choral works, two of them seriously impressive, but there are plenty of lovely concerti etc. too !

Ami Maayani (ISR) Judische Lieder (song cycle for baritone & orchestra) 



Stellan Sagvik(SWE) Missa Maria Magdalena 



Jo Van den Booren (NED) La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Some Debussy before school: the Suite Bergemasque.
Debussy has such wonderful, characteristic harmonies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I don't know why it took me so long to get around to Roy Harris & his 3rd symphony, but I did and am very glad of it
> 
> View attachment 63677


I actually like the second movement of the Randall Thompson _Second Symphony_ on that disc.

_;D_

Jarvi does it 'good' (if nothing else with the symphony) on his Chandos recording as well:


----------



## Blancrocher

Moravec playing Franck's "Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue" and works by Ravel and Debussy.


----------



## Cosmos

Been going through a set of old favorites: Bach's "greater" organ preludes and fugues, all played by James Kibbe:

BWV 531-539, which includes my favorites, Prelude and Fugue in D major, P&F in e minor, P&F in A major, Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, and the "Dorian" Toccata and Fugue


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the Vaughan-Williamsy first movement of Moreran's _Symphony in G_. I only wish that the rest of the symphony had the same level of inspiration to it.

Outstanding Chandos recorded sound.

Hail Handley.









Alwyn, Symphony No. 3, first movement









Now if Ravel could just take these Respighian-type pieces and orchestrate them- or better yet: Respighi himself.


----------



## George O

*a different Yoko*










Max Reger (1873-1916)

Latin Requiem, op 145a

Dies irae - fragmentary movement (1914)

Yoko Kawahara, soprano
Marga Höffgen, alto
Hans-Dieter Bader, tenor
Nikolaus Hillebrand, bass
Chor des NDR / Alexander Sumski
Sinfonieorchester des NDR / Roland Bader

on Schwann Musica Sacra (Germany), from 1980

Requiem, op 144b
according to Hebbel's poem "Soul, do never forget them, do never forget the dead"

Song of the Transfigured, op 71

Marga Höffgen, alto
Chor des NDR
Sinfonieorchester des NDR / Roland Bade

on Schwann Musica Sacra (Germany), from 1981


----------



## Badinerie

Radio 3 live Sibelius 5,6 &7 Rattle BPO last instalment. This broadcast will be shown on BBC 4 on sunday for those who can see it


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 73*

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, Op. 163, D. 956
Yo-Yo Ma, Cleveland Quartet (Sony Masterworks)










The music? Sublime. Rapturous. Bottomless. Transporting.

I've never heard a better performance.


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Litaniae Xaverianae - Adam Viktor, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

After the Saturday Symphony I have decided on a Schumann Symphony week and am really enjoying the rest of them courtesy of this set via Spotify


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Badinerie said:


> Radio 3 live Sibelius 5,6 &7 Rattle BPO last instalment. This broadcast will be shown on BBC 4 on sunday for those who can see it


Many thanks. I was only aware of the Rattle documentary, "Making of a Maestro" on BBC2, Saturday evening.


----------



## pianississimo

Tomorrow's an all Russian playlist ahead of my concert in the evening which will be pretty Russian in flavour.
http://www.bradford-theatres.co.uk/whats-on/st-petersburg-symphony-orchestra

Prokofiev: The Love For Three Oranges - Marc,Scherzo, The Prince & The Princess, Andrew Mogrelia: Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet Suite #1 ,Andrew Mogrelia: Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra
Prokofiev: Sonata for flute and piano Op.94, Jean-Pierre Rampal (Flute), Robert Veyron-Lacroix (piano)
Prokofiev: Sonata for cello and piano Op.11, Arto Noras (Cello), Eero Heinonen (Piano)
Borodin: Cello Sonata in B minor, Alexander Chaushian, Yevgeny Sudbin
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto In D, Op. 35 , Christian Tetzlaff; Kent Nagano: Russian National Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 In B Flat Minor, Op. 23, Nikolai Lugansky; Kent Nagano: Russian National Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 in B minor, Opus 74, "Pathetique", Sir Adrian Boult and The London Philharmonic Orchestra
Rachmaninov: Piano sonata no.2, Nikolai Lugansky
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op. 43,Nikolai Lugansky, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: Trio In A Minor, Op. 50, "In Memory Of A Great Artist", Trio Passionato


----------



## Azol

*Erkki Melartin - Traumgesicht*, Op.70 (1910)


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 97*

Tchaikovsky & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)










In my book, David Oistrakh is unsurpassed -- especially in this repertory. In fact, I have two Oistrakh recordings of both of these concertos. Along with this Ormandy/Philadelphia disc, I'm familiar with Konwitschny/Staatskapelle Dresden in the Tchaikovsky VC (DG) and Rozhdestvensky/Moscow RSO in the Sibelius VC (Melodiya/Mo Fi). But I prefer the recordings on this Sony disc. Both of these composers are right up Ormandy's alley. The combination of Oistrakh's innate musicality & luscious tone paired with this supremely refined orchestra is impossible to beat.


----------



## jim prideaux

strange coincidence-read Azol's post as I am about to mention that my current listening is Melartin 2nd and 4th symphonies-Leonid Grin and the Tampere Phil.


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakis: Works for Piano.










The piece Palimpset (1979) for piano, six drums, winds and strings, builds up to a wonderful cacophony at its end. Everybody's ears were perked up.

I consider his compositions as "composing with sound," not unlike music concrete, only acoustic, with classical instruments. So that gives it classical cred, and that's how I'm able to get away with reviewing it here.


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> strange coincidence-read Azol's post as I am about to mention that my current listening is Melartin 2nd and 4th symphonies-Leonid Grin and the Tampere Phil.


But what about the game? Who's winning?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

In one sense it's a shame this Cetra recording of *La Traviata* was ever made. Had it not been, Callas would have been the Violetta on the Serafin La Scala recording with Di Stefano and Gobbi instead of Stella. Her contract with Cetra stipulated that she could not re-record the role for 5 years. Legge presumably felt he couldn't wait any longer to add a recording of such a central Italian classic to his catalogue. Whatever the reasons, Callas was furious with Legge for engaging Stella and with Serafin for conducting it without her. For a while she and Serafin didn't speak and he is notably absent from her recording schedule for the following year, 1956.

In retrospect maybe Legge should have waited till she was free to record Violetta again in 1958, the year of Callas's most searchingly complex stage performances in the role (Lisbon and London). Had he done so EMI would no doubt have had the best-selling *La Traviata* of all time. As it is, the Stella recording was never a big seller, and only received a CD issue, when Testament unearthed it some years ago. Bad call, Walter.

Of all the roles in Callas's repertoire, it was Violetta that went through the greatest transformation from her debut in the role in 1950, through the famous Visconti production at La Scala in 1955 to those last, movingly poetic performances in 1958 in Lisbon, London and Dallas. It was the role she sang most often after Norma, and the role she most often considered for a comeback. There were discussions of a recording for EMI even as late as 1969, when, vocally, it would have been out of the question. Callas considered it very much _her_ role, that of the woman who gave up everything for love. Maybe there was a parallel here with her own life. Didn't she give up everything for love?

This recording of *La Traviata* was the first one I owned and the first of her Violettas I heard. It wasn't that easy to get hold of, and my copy was a reissue on Pye Ember. I had no idea of the existence of any of the live recordings, and, had I never heard any of them, I would no doubt have been happy enough with her Violetta, as recorded here, though not necessarily with its surroundings. Compared to her EMI releases, this is a decidedly provincial affair. Santini's conducting is leaden and neither Albanese as Alfredo nor Savarese as Germont are in the first rank. But at least we have Callas, and, if not as subtle or as heart-rending as she was to become, she is still a great Violetta, and still better than anyone else in the role.

The demands of the first act are more easily encompassed here than they were to become in later performances, though the top Cs in _Sempre libera_ seem slightly tense, as does the concluding Eb. Still it's freer and more open here than it is in any of the later sets and scale passages are wonderfully fluid. She is tremendously affecting in the duet with Germont, and fails here only in comparison to her later self. Other than this, her traversal of the role is not as complete as it is later to become. There are plenty of affecting moments to be sure, some in the duet with Germont, (the desperation with which she sings _Non sapete_, for instance) and especially the farewell to Alfredo with the lead up to _Amami, Alfredo_ which seethes with that intensity so peculiar to her. In the second scene the great arching phrase, _Che fia? Morir mi sento_ is too much of an outward sentiment as is _Alfredo, Alfredo, di questo core_, beautifully though they are sung.

Act III has its moments too. _Addio del passato_ ends on a much more secure piano high A than we get at Covent Garden, but how much more moving is that thread of tone with which she ends the aria in London. _Parigi o cara_ is saddled with Santini's leaden conducting, but _Gran Dio morir si giovane_ strikes the right note of despair and _Prendi quest'e l'immagine_ is eloquently moving, if not so eloquent as it was to become.

In short, if no other recording of Callas as Violetta existed, this would be my first choice for the opera. But the fact of the matter is that by 1958, she had refined her interpretation so much that this 1953 performance seems unfinished beside it, almost like a rehearsal for the main event. Furthermore, in both Lisbon and London, she has a better supporting cast and conductors, and the sound, in London at least, is excellent. I was pleased to hear this performance again, and delighted to have it once more in my collection. Callas's Violetta, in any of its incarnations is a major achievement after all, but I know it is still to Covent Garden that I will most often return.

I might just add that Warner have done wonders with the sound compared to what I remember of my rather muddy Pye Ember LP version.


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Zingarelli (1752-1837): Sinfonia in E Flat

Silvano Frontalini conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica di Donetsk


----------



## LancsMan

*Concert earlier this evening in Manchester*

Just come back from a concert in Manchester with the Halle orchestra, conducted by Nikolaj Znaider, with Jian Wang (cello),
Katherine Watson (soprano) and Gary Griffiths (baritone).

The programme: -
Grieg - a selection from Peer Gynt.
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia espansiva'.

The Peer Gynt selection included two vocal numbers I was unfamiliar with.

I'm rather fond of the Shostkovich cello concertos (rather more so than many of the symphonies).

And the Nielsen very good of course.

Lots of young school kids were in the audience. Not sure how much they enjoyed the Shostakovich!


----------



## D Smith

Strauss: Elektra (three scenes) Inge Borkh, Paul Schoffler, Reiner/CSO. This would definitely be a desert island disc for me, even though it's just 3 scenes. But what scenes! Borkh is magnificent and Schoffler holds his own with her in the recognition scene. The orchestra, however, is as big a star here. Reiner wrings an incredible performance out of the CSO, and, for me, delivers the ultimate Richard Strauss performance. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dim7

Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony no. 2 - I:Adagio

Wonderfully creepy, but not ugly. "Extended" tonality, but more like bizzaro-tonality than the stretched tonality of Verklärte Nacht and Pelleas und Melisande. Not romantic, not classical, not impressionist, hard to define.


----------



## Jeff W

In what is turning into a bad habit, I wasn't able to post this morning... However, I am here now!









Symphonies No. 4 & 5 by Felix Mendelssohn were my choice to start off my listening last night. Claudio Abbado led the London Symphony Orchestra.









Gave a listen to Mussorgsky's 'Night on Bald Mountain' and Ravel's orchestration of 'Pictures at an Exhibition'. Lorin Maazel led the Cleveland Orchestra. The only quibble I have with this disc is that 'Pictures' is one 30 minute long track...









Beethoven's Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 were up next. Steven Lubin played the pianoforte and Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.









Went with the Chopin and Franck Cello Sonatas along with Max Bruch's 'Kol Nidrei' to close out the night. Jacqueline du Pre played the cello and Daniel Barenboim played the piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Seven Last Words*

Naxos has rereleased the Schneider Quartet's Haydn recordings from the '50s. Apparently this is causing a stir amongst Haydn fans. It's mono, but the playing is insightful. I think for the Seven Last Words, the Lindsays are more powerful. I look forward to hearing the rest of their cycle.


----------



## Guest

Her playing won't be to everyone's taste since she tries to out-dreamy Pogorelich one moment and out-voltage Argerich the next, but there's no denying that she's a supremely gifted pianist who plays with tremendous passion and flair. Excellent sound.



















(I heard her play the Liszt Sonata in San Francisco last year--the "demonic" sections all but went off the rails!)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Some of the stuff I've been listening to this week.

*Beethoven*: _Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"_ (John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique)










A fiery, lean performance of the Eroica. It's my current favorite interpretation, David Zinman and Leonard Bernstein's (NYP) aren't far behind.

- *Beethoven*: _Cello Sonata No. 4_ (Rostropovich, Ricther)
- *Beethoven*: _Coriolan__ Overture_ (Fritz Reiner)

*Schubert*: _Symphony No. 9 "The Great"_ (Josef Krips/London Symphony Orchestra)

It still remains my favorite performance of Schubert's 9th, probably because it was the first one I listened to. When I was new to classical, I would (and still do, of course!) go to Half-Price Books, they use to have these budget priced box sets of the great composers. 4 CDs (over 5 hours of music), with various popular works (usually entire pieces rather than only fragments). I bought the Schubert one and the Brahms one. For the most part, those box-sets were my introduction to both of those composers! The Josef Krips recording of Schubert's 9th is the recording that came with it.









*Mahler*: _Das Lied von Der Erde_ (Klemperer - Ludwig, Wunderlich)

Don't tell anyone, but this _might_ be favorite Mahler symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony no. 2 - I:Adagio
> 
> Wonderfully creepy, but not ugly. "Extended" tonality, but more like bizzaro-tonality than the stretched tonality of Verklärte Nacht and Pelleas und Melisande. Not romantic, not classical, not impressionist, hard to define.


Eh, it just sounds like Schoenberg. To me, that implies lyrical, alert to musical possibility and alive with development. Why attach any other label?

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, "Pastoral"
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Somehow, I always manage to forget how great this recording is.


----------



## George O

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Seven Last Words*
> 
> Naxos has rereleased the Schneider Quartet's Haydn recordings from the '50s. Apparently this is causing a stir amongst Haydn fans. It's mono, but the playing is insightful. I think for the Seven Last Words, the Lindsays are more powerful. I look forward to hearing the rest of their cycle.
> 
> View attachment 63725


I have many of these LPs. Great stuff.


----------



## Albert7

Definitely presenting this wondrous opera tonight on tinychat.

Boris Godunov in full:


----------



## aajj

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto - Menuhin / Boult/ London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## aajj

Becca said:


> I don't know why it took me so long to get around to Roy Harris & his 3rd symphony, but I did and am very glad of it
> 
> View attachment 63677


I also heard this piece for the first time recently and it's wonderful.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> Eh, it just sounds like Schoenberg. To me, that implies lyrical, alert to musical possibility and alive with development. Why attach any other label?
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, "Pastoral"
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I always manage to forget how great this recording is.


Great recording, it's the only Tennstedt recording of Beethoven I've listened to (not including parts of others). Does he excel in any other Beethoven symphonies, in your opinion?

Also, unrelated, it's interesting that Beethoven wrote the 6th _in tandem_ with the 5th, they couldn't be further apart. It's as if, after having completed the first two symphonies, he was intent on making sure the next one didn't sound like the previous one. 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 have little to nothing in common.

Tom Service, in the Symphony Guide for the Guardian writes,

"... history, and music history in particular, likes its battles to be epic, its progress to be heroic, and its most important leaps of imagination to be noisy, radical, and aggressive. It's as if the Fifth Symphony is the "real" Beethoven - Beethoven as all-conquering hero - whereas the Pastoral is a sort of musical and biographical cul-de-sac. And whatever its veracity, the image of Beethoven the nature-loving hippy has proved a much less enticing idea for historians to appropriate than Beethoven storming the gates of revolution in a blaze of C major glory, as he does at the end of the Fifth.

... Yet Beethoven wrote this F major Symphony in tandem with the Fifth. It was premiered at the same, over-ambitious concert in December 1808, and as the symphonic yin to the Fifth's yang, the Sixth Symphony is just as "radical" as the Fifth - in some ways, more so... The realisation that Beethoven was composing both symphonies at the same time is simultaneously baffling and astounding - and it's proof that there ain't just one Beethoven. On one hand, there's the scowling man-of-the-people fomenting musical revolution and purging his inner demons (that's the Fifth)... on the other, there's the composer content... by transcribing birdsong into a symphony, who has time to allow his imagination to flow and fly, apparently unfettered by the constraints of formal convention or symphonic concision (that's the Pastoral). They're both wildly different, but they're still only two sides of the nine-sided coin that is Beethoven's symphonies. "


----------



## Dim7

Mahlerian said:


> Eh, it just sounds like Schoenberg. To me, that implies lyrical, alert to musical possibility and alive with development. Why attach any other label?


Because I have to categorize everything and put them into nice tidy boxes. Don't you?  Weirdo . I suppose you also don't find it particularly creepy, and maybe Schoenberg didn't intend it as such, but that's how I experience it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The clarinet was clearly a favorite instrument of Mozart... and Brahms... sensuous as chocolate.










A favorite "reading" of Schumann.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dim7 said:


> Because I have to categorize everything and put them into nice tidy boxes. Don't you?  Weirdo . I suppose you also don't find it particularly creepy, and maybe Schoenberg didn't intend it as such, but that's how I experience it.


It's creepy to me because once when I was listening to it in my car, I spun out on water that pooled on the freeway and got t-boned by a semi. Fortunately, I walked away. But now it reminds me of what it's like to stare death in the face.

Totally unrelated to the musical content, of course.


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Great recording, it's the only Tennstedt recording of Beethoven I've listened to (not including parts of others). Does he excel in any other Beethoven symphonies, in your opinion?


The other recordings in the set shown in the picture (the 3rd and 8th, all studio recordings) are fine, but not especially amazing. There's a live LPO Ninth, though, that I've been meaning to listen to. Tennstedt was often at his most inspired in a live setting.












DiesIraeVIX said:


> Also, unrelated, it's interesting that Beethoven wrote the 6th _in tandem_ with the 5th, they couldn't be further apart. It's as if, after having completed the first two symphonies, he was intent on making sure the next one didn't sound like the previous one. 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 have little to nothing in common.


Indeed. All of Beethoven's mature symphonies are wonderful and wonderfully unique works. I agree with Service that the Sixth is no less a part of his personality than the Fifth.


----------



## bejart

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Seven Last Words*
> 
> Naxos has rereleased the Schneider Quartet's Haydn recordings from the '50s......
> 
> View attachment 63725


I picked up a copy of the entire set and have been enjoying it immensely. Now --

Jan Vaclav Stich-Punto (1746-1803): Horn Quartet in E Major, Op.18, No.3

Jiri Fousek, horn -- Dagmar Valentova, violin -- Josef Fiala, viola -- Petr Skalka, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Because I have to categorize everything and put them into nice tidy boxes. Don't you?  Weirdo . I suppose you also don't find it particularly creepy, and maybe Schoenberg didn't intend it as such, but that's how I experience it.


The first movement of the Chamber Symphony No. 2 strikes me as somewhat wistful, maybe a little sad, with turbulence just underneath the surface ready to boil up. To me, the second movement is the strange one, starting out buoyant but collapsing in upon itself again and again until it finally recalls the first movement with a gloomy shudder.

It's certainly an odd work, and I think that's in part because of its protracted genesis and the composer's eventual return after a number of decades.

My problem is not so much the characterization as the simplification it often implies. Schoenberg's music is generally dark in the sense that Mozart's music is generally happy. True enough as far as they go, but both descriptions miss out on the complexities of emotion embodied in both composers' work.


----------



## JACE

D Smith said:


> Strauss: Elektra (three scenes) Inge Borkh, Paul Schoffler, Reiner/CSO. This would definitely be a desert island disc for me, even though it's just 3 scenes. But what scenes! Borkh is magnificent and Schoffler holds his own with her in the recognition scene. The orchestra, however, is as big a star here. Reiner wrings an incredible performance out of the CSO, and, for me, delivers the ultimate Richard Strauss performance. Highly recommended.


Thanks for the recommendation, D Smith. I'm adding this one to my list!

EDIT:
Turns out that the Borkh/Schoffler opera excerpts are also included in this budget set.


----------



## Becca

John Cage's 4'33" - because a bit of quiet after dinner is nice...


----------



## tortkis

Cherubini: Complete String Quartets - Hausmusik London (CPO)


----------



## brotagonist

Continuing with Das Rheingold (Janowski/Dresden): second part of Scene 3 and Scene 4.









Did I mention that I think this is a very special performance? I read somewhere that is is almost a HIP Wagner interpretation. I can hear it. The instrumentation is crystal clear and not overblown. Stunning.


----------



## Guest

A real jaw-dropper of an album, of course


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Sonata in A Major

Brigitte Haudebourg, piano


----------



## Bruce

*Moravec's Ravel's Sonatine*



Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 63708
> 
> 
> Moravec playing Franck's "Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue" and works by Ravel and Debussy.


I was so glad to see this released on CD. I had Moravec's recording of Ravel's Sonatine on a Connoisseur Society Lp, but lost it years ago. To me, this is the best recording ever of the Sonatine. Perfect tempos, fluid playing, just perfect. Well, I'm a bit biased since this was the first recording of that work I heard, that counts for quite a bit.


----------



## Bruce

*Ravel in G*

Finishing up this evening with

Ravel - Piano Concerto in G









and Reinecke's Flute Concerto in D, Op. 283









Such beautiful works! Makes me want to go out and make the world a better place. But I resist the urge, since I'd probably only upset things.


----------



## Becca

As I just mentioned on an opera thread, a totally delightful RVW opera that deserves wider exposure...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Morimur

Dim7 said:


> Because I have to categorize everything and put them into nice tidy boxes. Don't you?  Weirdo . I suppose you also don't find it particularly creepy, and maybe Schoenberg didn't intend it as such, but that's how I experience it.


Speaking of the master, here's one hell of piece on him by Alex Ross: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2002/02/18/whistling-in-the-dark-2


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










Brahms: Symphony No. 4 / Carlo Maria Giulini, Chicago SO


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.61"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (April 20, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel)
*JS Bach*: "Concerto in D minor BWV.1043 for two violins"
[Soloist] Yehudi Menuhin (Vn), 7 Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (Carnegie Hall May 18, 1976)


----------



## Josh

My favorite childhood picture book come to life!


----------



## JACE

Now this:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 / Giulini, VPO


----------



## Pugg

*Have a save and happy Friday 13th you all :lol:
*
​


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 15*

Brahms: Symphony No. 1; Tragic Overture; Academic Festival Overture
Eugen Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra (EMI)










I could have easily chosen Walter's or Karajan's recordings of Brahms' First Symphony. I've known those recordings for a long time. I'd never want to be without them; they're like old friends. But Jochum's First is special too. It's really bent my ear. I love how Jochum's touch is so light. He lets the music speak for itself, so it sounds effortless and flowing and unforced. Karajan's reading is more driven, more _overtly_ dramatic. Jochum's way isn't better. But it is _irresistible_ -- because he lets the music unfurl so naturally. You might call it "unvarnished" Brahms.


----------



## Blancrocher

Glenn Gould playing Bach's Toccatas, BWV 910-916.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruce said:


> I was so glad to see this released on CD. I had Moravec's recording of Ravel's Sonatine on a Connoisseur Society Lp, but lost it years ago. To me, this is the best recording ever of the Sonatine. Perfect tempos, fluid playing, just perfect. Well, I'm a bit biased since this was the first recording of that work I heard, that counts for quite a bit.


I should have listed that track, it's true--Moravec is simply stunning in that piece.


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> I should have listed that track, it's true--Moravec is simply stunning in that piece.


Moravec is such a magnificent pianist.

It seems like _everything_ he's ever recorded is well worth hearing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Piano Concertos nos 3 & 4

No major revelations, but lovely urbane, elegant performances from Perahia and Haitink.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Schumann/Brahms Symphony 4.


----------



## Azol

jim prideaux said:


> strange coincidence-read Azol's post as I am about to mention that my current listening is Melartin 2nd and 4th symphonies-Leonid Grin and the Tampere Phil.


I am more and more into his music - truly one of the most undeservedly forgotten composers. I enjoy his Six Symphonies boxset from time to time, but it is such a pity so little of his orchestral works has been recorded commercially, Traumgesicht included. There is another CD out on Ondine, which I plan to get next.


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saëns* : Symphony no 3.

*Murray / Ormandy.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Azol said:


> I am more and more into his music - truly one of the most undeservedly forgotten composers. I enjoy his Six Symphonies boxset from time to time, but it is such a pity so little of his orchestral works has been recorded commercially, Traumgesicht included. There is another CD out on Ondine, which I plan to get next.


have also listened with great interest to Madetoja and have also noticed mention of other Finns-Klami for instance...
any recommendations?


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> have also listened with great interest to Madetoja and have also noticed mention of other Finns-Klami for instance...
> any recommendations?


Azol-by the way.....which other Ondine CD are you talking about?........the only one I can see is the violin concerto which appears to cost over £2000........


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Thomas Ades: Living Toys (Stenz), Arcadiana (Endellion String Quartet), and other works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Taking the opportunity of getting to know this renowned work a little better - on initial listens my thoughts were distracted by anachronistic reminders of Wagner, Schoenberg's Gurrelieder and even Elgar's oratorios but whether this is an example of a final flag-waving of Late Romantic opulence or not it's still a very distinguished and dramatic work.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Valentini (1681-1753): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.7, No.10

Chiara Banchini leading Ensemble 415 -- Olivia Centurioni, violin


----------



## Azol

jim prideaux said:


> Azol-by the way.....which other Ondine CD are you talking about?........the only one I can see is the violin concerto which appears to cost over £2000........


This one:
$40 - http://www.amazon.com/Melartin-Violin-Concerto-Sleeping-Beauty/dp/B00000J8R7/

Just noticed the mad price on UK Amazon website, it's glorious!!!

Okay, I admit it's going to be harder than I thought...


----------



## Pugg

*Richard Strauss : Der Rosenkavalier.*​
*Lear/ von Stade/ Welting/ Bastin.
Rotterdam Philharmonic conducted by Edo de Waart *


----------



## pmsummer

VESPERS OF 1610
*Claudio Monteverdi*
Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman, director

Telarc


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad woke me up to this lovely disc on the CD player:


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening on the CD player with Ben and my dad:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 69*

Ravel: _Gaspard de la nuit_; Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6
Ivo Pogorelich (DG)










I know that Michelangeli and Argerich have made superlative recordings of Ravel's _Gaspard de la nuit_ -- but if I were taking just one version to my desert island, it would have to be Pogorelich's. The whole performance is superb, but the clincher is Pogorelich's masterful way with the second movement, "Le Gibet." The ostinato that runs throughout the movement is truly hypnotic -- as if time ceases to exist. Pogorelich doesn't just evoke vague, sinister impressions; it's like they've sprung to life, suddenly become tangible. It's extraordinary. I've not heard anything else like it. Prokofiev's forbidding Sixth Sonata is less immediately appealing than Ravel's _Gaspard_, but the composition reveals itself with time. Again, Pogorelich's playing is entirely convincing. He deftly captures the music's angular, shifting, emotionally ambiguous landscape.


----------



## brotagonist

My first traversal of this delightful opera:









Weber Der Freischütz
Kleiber/Dresden

It's a little over 2 hours in duration, so I am taking it at one go. It has a lot of the Schmaltz of Deutsche Heimatfilme, mixed with a story of the supernatural and intrigue, that seems to foreshadow Richard Wagner. It is beautifully performed, sung and spoken.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> My first traversal of this delightful opera:
> 
> View attachment 63760
> 
> 
> Weber Der Freischütz
> Kleiber/Dresden
> 
> It's a little over 2 hours in duration, so I am taking it at one go. It has a lot of the Schmaltz of Deutsche Heimatfilme, mixed with a story of the supernatural and intrigue, that seems to foreshadow Richard Wagner. It is beautifully performed, sung and spoken.


I'm not an expert, but I enjoy _Der Freischütz_ too. :cheers:

I have Kubelik's version on vinyl.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture (Stokowski/RCA)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto #4 (Entremont/Columbia)*


----------



## starthrower

A Sea Symphony










I don't know the technical history of these recordings and the various editions/remasters
but this first disc sounds awful loud with the volume control barely turned up. The bursts
of choral singing in the high registers is a bit rough on the ears.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> A Sea Symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the technical history of these recordings and the various editions/remasters
> but this first disc sounds awful loud with the volume control barely turned up. The bursts
> of choral singing in the high registers is a bit rough on the ears.


Have you heard the first Hickox endeavor on Virgin with the Philharmonia? I think the sweetness and the vigor of the singing exceeds any _Sea Symphony_ I've heard- by a rather large margin in fact. I absolutely treasure it.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't really listened to any Vaughan Williams, with the exception of a Nimbus CD I have. And that one sounds very good. I wasn't expecting top notch sound from the Boult set, but it's a cheap, comprehensive set to get familiar with the music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> I haven't really listened to any Vaughan Williams, with the exception of a Nimbus CD I have. And that one sounds very good. I wasn't expecting top notch sound from the Boult set, but it's a cheap, comprehensive set to get familiar with the music.


Quite understood. _;D_

. . . _but get it anyway. _


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> I'm not an expert, but I enjoy _Der Freischütz_ too. :cheers:
> 
> I have Kubelik's version on vinyl.


I am sure that is a fine performance. It is one of Kubelik's last half dozen or so recordings of his long and illustrious career.

I missed last week's SS (I have so many new albums starting to trickle in and many more still in the mail), that I never got around to it. It is so hard to keep up, sometimes  I didn't want to miss the one for this week, however, as it is one I have never heard:

Berwald Symphony 3
Kamu/Helsingborgs SO


----------



## brotagonist

No, I didn't skip over Berwald  I posted after it ended. I saw the picture on the related list, so how could I refuse? And I happen to like trios and have recently begun to explore Dvořák, too:

Dvořák Piano Trio 2
THE SOLOMON TRIO. Daniel Adni, piano. Rodney Friend, violin. Raphael Sommer, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling "Die Quellen Des Jungen Bach," performed by the Harpsichordist Celine Frisch. Works by Reincken, Buxtehude, Froberger, Johann Caspar Kerll, and J.S. Bach.


----------



## Bruce

*Young kids and modern music*



LancsMan said:


> *Concert earlier this evening in Manchester*
> 
> The programme: -
> Grieg - a selection from Peer Gynt.
> Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
> Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia espansiva'.
> 
> Lots of young school kids were in the audience. Not sure how much they enjoyed the Shostakovich!


They may have enjoyed it at least as much as the other works. Perhaps at that age, they were not quite so set in their expectations regarding what music "should" sound like. At least, I've heard that expressed by others, though I'm no longer young enough to be a tabula rasa. It would be interesting to know what they thought of the various works in a concert like this.


----------



## Bruce

*Sir John*



Becca said:


> As I just mentioned on an opera thread, a totally delightful RVW opera that deserves wider exposure...
> 
> View attachment 63739


I agree, it is totally delightful! Have you heard Riders to the Sea? I can't decide which of these two operas I prefer--both are aural pleasures.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> They may have enjoyed it at least as much as the other works. Perhaps at that age, they were not quite so set in their expectations regarding what music "should" sound like. At least, I've heard that expressed by others, though I'm no longer young enough to be a tabula rasa. It would be interesting to know what they thought of the various works in a concert like this.


There's a video on YouTube of a teacher who played the first parts of the Piano Concerto No. 1 by Bartok and the Piano Concerto by Schoenberg to children and asked them what the music evoked for them. Dark or turbulent images, mostly, but the children enjoyed both works on the whole.

Speaking from personal experience, I encountered the Rite of Spring through Fantasia as a child, but didn't come to Mahler and Schoenberg until later. I have a hard time understanding people finding the Rite a difficult work, because I grew up with it as part of my conception of what "normal" music is.


----------



## Bruce

*vw*



Marschallin Blair said:


> Quite understood. _;D_
> 
> . . . _but get it anyway. _




Yep, I have to add my vote of confidence to Marschallin's. It's worth getting.


----------



## pmsummer

A CHOICE COLLECTION
_Music of Purcell's London_
*Matthew Locke, Nicola Matteis, Thomas Baltzar, John Weldon, John Blow, Henry Butler, John Banister (the elder), Anonymous*
Palladian Ensemble

Honest / Linn Records


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Van Cliburn, piano
Chicago Symphony
Walter Hendl

For me, the best performance ever of this fabulous concerto.

My first exposure to this music in the 1960's was this performance and it was love at first hearing. That love hasn't diminished. No other performance comes close for me.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 33*

Dvořák: Overtures, Symphonic Poems & Symphonic Variations
Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO (DG)










Kubelik is one of the undisputed masters of Dvořák's music, and this set with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra is all that you would expect. It includes the four late tone poems based on folk legends (The Water Goblin; The Noonday Witch; The Golden Spinning Wheel; The Wood Dove), five overtures (My Home; The Hussite Song; In Nature's Realm; Carnival; Othello), and the Symphonic Variations on an Original Theme.


----------



## Albert7

Up to Piano Concerto No. 20 right now... loving the rare performances of Walter Klien throughout. Very moving.


----------



## millionrainbows

Takemitsu: Stanza I (1969), Sacrifice (1962), Ring (1961), Valeria (1965/69). Space to breathe, and stunning in texture and color. These are my favorite Pieces by him, and the instrumentation is very appealing: guitar, harp, flutes, vibraphone, bowed strings, piano, celesta, terz guitar, lute, and female voice. The effect is what I call "Boulezian" and somehow Eastern sounding.















Messiaen; Visions de l'amen/Canteyodjaya (Ades). This features Yvonne Loriod and Olivier Messiaen supplying the two piano performance. Mine is the oldercover art in gold and blue, which I prefer.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Diabelli Variations
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

A perfect storm. Beethoven and Ashkenazy at the top of their game.


----------



## Albert7

I heard George Crumb as a kid and really dug it.

Too bad there wasn't YouTube back then.



Mahlerian said:


> There's a video on YouTube of a teacher who played the first parts of the Piano Concerto No. 1 by Bartok and the Piano Concerto by Schoenberg to children and asked them what the music evoked for them. Dark or turbulent images, mostly, but the children enjoyed both works on the whole.
> 
> Speaking from personal experience, I encountered the Rite of Spring through Fantasia as a child, but didn't come to Mahler and Schoenberg until later. I have a hard time understanding people finding the Rite a difficult work, because I grew up with it as part of my conception of what "normal" music is.


----------



## Bruce

*Proko 3*



hpowders said:


> View attachment 63764
> 
> 
> Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
> Van Cliburn, piano
> Chicago Symphony
> Walter Hendl
> 
> For me, the best performance ever of this fabulous concerto.
> 
> My first exposure to this music in the 1960's was this performance and it was love at first hearing. That love hasn't diminished. No other performance comes close for me.


Me too! Cliburn's playing in this concerto is phenomenal. The recording I have, though, is coupled with MacDowell's 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## aajj

Bartok - 1st & 4th String Quartets
Takacs Quartet









Mussorsky - Orchestral Pieces, including his original orchestration of Night on Bald Mountain.
Abbado/LSO


----------



## Bruce

*Taneyev u.a.*

My transition from morning to afternoon is being eased by:

Taneyev - Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 12 - Järvi and the Philharmonia Orchestra









Benjamin - Symphony No. 1, Op. 45 - Lyndon-Gee and the Queensland SO









and Schönberg - Verklärte Nacht, the orchestral version conducted by Boulez and the NYPO


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: I was looking at the ceiling and then I saw the sky* The Band of Holst-Sinfonietta conducted by Klaus Simon on Naxos








I'm giving this another listen (after only a couple of weeks from my last listen). It largely holds my attention - which is quite good. It adopts the musical styles of several popular styles such as gospel, jazz and rock. I'm very ignorant about non classical music, but to my ears there is often something not quite convincing in such adoptions of popular styles. And in this piece it's not always convincing. Maybe a lot will depend on the particular performers.

Despite this I quite enjoy much of the music here.


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Strauss: Elektra (three scenes) Inge Borkh, Paul Schoffler, Reiner/CSO. This would definitely be a desert island disc for me, even though it's just 3 scenes. But what scenes! Borkh is magnificent and Schoffler holds his own with her in the recognition scene. The orchestra, however, is as big a star here. Reiner wrings an incredible performance out of the CSO, and, for me, delivers the ultimate Richard Strauss performance. Highly recommended.


I have this. Reiner + Borkh + R. Strauss = Elektra-fying!!


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Me too! Cliburn's playing in this concerto is phenomenal. The recording I have, though, is coupled with MacDowell's 2nd piano concerto.


Yes! That was the original pairing. An odd couple, MacDowell and Prokofiev, don't you think?

Anyhow, mine is paired with the Schumann Concerto.

A real shame that Cliburn never recorded all 5 of the Prokofiev concertos and all 4 of the Rachmaninov Piano Concertos, too, for that matter.

What a brilliant pianist!!


----------



## JACE

aajj said:


> Mussorsky - Orchestral Pieces, including his original orchestration of Night on Bald Mountain.
> Abbado/LSO
> 
> View attachment 63778


Abbado looks so young!

So sad that he's gone...


----------



## Haydn man

Saw this set earlier on the thread and wanted to give it a try
Starting with the Unfinished Symphony numbered 7 in this set. Well performed, recorded and highly enjoyable but it does not quite match the depth of feeling of Sinopoli with the Philharmonia.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.

View attachment 63803


----------



## LancsMan

*Thomas Ades: Asyla* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Music Group, conducted by Simon Rattle and Thomas Ades on EMI







'Asyla' is the title for this CD, and is the most substantial piece on the disc. It also includes: -
- Concerto Conciso 
- These Premises Are Alarmed
- Chamber Symphony
- ... but all shall be well.

All this music dates from the 1990's, with the earliest piece written before Ades was twenty.

I like this music. As a fairly conservative listener I find this music moves at a pace that allows me to get my head round it, and follow the journeys the music undertakes. There is a lot of orchestral colour in the music too. All in all very approachable to my ears.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Well, 'Current Listening'. . . . . . . 'almost.'

This was posted by someone earlier and I thank them for doing so- I'm 'blonding-out' on the name of who it is I have to properly thank- so 'thank you' whoever you are.

I just ordered this cd based on what I just recently heard on You Tube.

Her Shostakovich is, I think, a very consciously-employed 'a la Argerich' reading- and Buniatishvili doesn't have the lightness of tone that Argerich has- but I like what I hear.






The same goes for her Liszt:






My best friend doesn't like her at all- he thinks she's perfectly ridiculous with all of the exuberant gesturings and (in his view) 'arrogant demeanor'- whatever that means._ ;D_

I rather like what I see, though; at least _prima facie_.

I like musicians who get into the music- even if there is a hint that some of it may be a bit specious and contrived.


----------



## Vaneyes

Years ago while searching for *R. Strauss* hole-fillers, I came across these two recs. I find Zinman (rec.2002) ideal for the more boisterous pairing, while Leinsdorf's (1987) most deft for the gentler.

Some listeners may not know Parergon (1925). As with Burleske (1886), it's a work for piano and orchestra. Though on this occasion, for left hand. 'Twas written for Paul Wittgenstein. Roland Pontinen does the honors here.:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 1st Piano Concerto performed by Freire, Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester...........and an impressive interpretation and recording it is too!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas for Viola da* Gamba and Harpsichord
Jonathan Manson, viola da* gamba
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

Consuming a bottle of Wild Horse Pinot Noir while listening to these great sonatas by the composer I adore about all others. Heaven!

Bach the way Bach should be played. Extraordinary performances!

Da* Bomb!!


----------



## Alfacharger

Aside from the tape hiss, this recording of Korngold's Symphony is thrilling.


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to Fricsay's LvB Triple Concerto & Brahms Double Concerto (again!):










Wonderful.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I'm listening to Fricsay's LvB Triple Concerto & Brahms Double Concerto (again!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful.


A triple played double. Nice!


----------



## D Smith

Gergiev, Furlanetto, Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra - Mussorgsky - Pictures at and Exhibition, Songs and Dances of Death, Night On Bare Mountain (original)

This disc just came out and I got it for the original version of Night On Bare Mountain. If you've never heard it, it's a fascinating listen. It's almost a totally different piece of music. To my ears it's much wilder and more primeval, particularly with the piccolo shrieking madly over everything. I love the later version as well, but if I had to choose one for a spin at Halloween, I'd opt for this version no question!

I put on Pictures expecting to hear another good version of a piece I know by heart. Gergiev's interpretation was a bit of a revelation. Once I got over the shock of some of his tempos and rubato (he takes some sections very slow) I really got into the performance. It really swept me away, something I would have not thought possible. The orchestra was one of the very best I've ever heard, especially with winds, the recording exceptionally clear. His Chicks section was so funny! - and the finale left me gasping. I'll have to give this a few more listens but this recording may beat out Reiner's for me. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Jeff W

*Bad habits continue...*

I really must start posting in the mornings again...









I'm trying to find items in my music library that I haven't listened to very often as some items have gotten to be very stale through repetition. Inspired by seeing a post (I can't remember to whom it belonged... Sorry!) I started off with Carl Nielsen's Symphony No. 3, which is paired with the 'Aladdin Suite'. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony. Wonderful music to my ears. Why don't I play Nielsen more often?









Another album I have that I can't remember the last time it got played is Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra, Music For Strings, Percussion And Celesta and the Hungarian Sketches. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









This one is inspired by another post in this thread, Schubert's Symphony No. 1 & 2. I listen to Schubert's later symphonies much more often that his earlier ones and I'm not entirely sure why now. Roy Goodman led the Hanover Band.









Finished out with the Symphony No. 7 and the Symphony WoO 30 by Ferdinand Ries. Howard Griffiths led the Zürcher Kammerorchester. I must add more Ries to my collection!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Playing the third disc from this anniversary set of _Le Sacre du Printemps_. This recording is by Pierre Monteux and the Boston Symphony from 1951. Another solid recording. Its hard to believe its over 60 years old.

The original LP cover (which is reproduced for each disc in this set):


----------



## Guest

Got this today. While his Liszt might not have quite the superficial thrills of Khatia Buniatishvili's, I think Gilels' is more _musically _satisfying. Haven't played the Schubert, but I imagine it will be played to perfection.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Sternklang part 1 and 2
Xenakis- S.709 and Tetras
Lachenmann- NUN


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 69*
> 
> Ravel: _Gaspard de la nuit_; Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6
> Ivo Pogorelich (DG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Michelangeli and Argerich have made superlative recordings of Ravel's _Gaspard de la nuit_ -- but if I were taking just one version to my desert island, it would have to be Pogorelich's. The whole performance is superb, but the clincher is Pogorelich's masterful way with the second movement, "Le Gibet." The ostinato that runs throughout the movement is truly hypnotic -- as if time ceases to exist. Pogorelich doesn't just evoke vague, sinister impressions; it's like they've sprung to life, suddenly become tangible. It's extraordinary. I've not heard anything else like it. Prokofiev's forbidding Sixth Sonata is less immediately appealing than Ravel's _Gaspard_, but the composition reveals itself with time. Again, Pogorelich's playing is entirely convincing. He deftly captures the music's angular, shifting, emotionally ambiguous landscape.


This is absolutely my favorite recording of "Gaspard." His live performance of it that I attended might have been even more staggering. I sure would like to attend his Royal Festival Hall recital in London on February 24th. Check out his program!

Franz Liszt: Après une lecture de Dante - Fantasia quasi sonata from Années de pèlerinage
Robert Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op.17
Interval
Igor Stravinsky: 3 Movements from Petrushka transc. for piano
Johannes Brahms: 28 Variations on a theme by Paganini for piano, Op.35

Lordy...


----------



## pmsummer

STRING QUARTETS 1 & 2
*György Ligeti*
Artemis Quartet

Virgin


----------



## opus55

*Anton Webern*
Ten lieders in Op.13 and Op.14


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is absolutely my favorite recording of "Gaspard." His live performance of it that I attended might have been even more staggering. I sure would like to attend his Royal Festival Hall recital in London on February 24th. Check out his program!
> 
> Franz Liszt: Après une lecture de Dante - Fantasia quasi sonata from Années de pèlerinage
> Robert Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op.17
> Interval
> Igor Stravinsky: 3 Movements from Petrushka transc. for piano
> Johannes Brahms: 28 Variations on a theme by Paganini for piano, Op.35
> 
> Lordy...


Wow. No coasting during that concert!


----------



## JACE

More Dvořák tone poems from Kubelik and the BRSO:


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Wow. No coasting during that concert!


Yeah, but his penchant for glacial tempos these days simply won't work on the second half! I came across a Liszt Sonata from him that lasted 49 minutes!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## brotagonist

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber Passacaglia for solo violin, G min. (1676)
Andrew Manze, violin

I feel sure that this inspired Bach's Sonatas and Partitas. Gorgeous.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Kontrapunctus said:


> Got this today. While his Liszt might not have quite the superficial thrills of Khatia Buniatishvili's, I think Gilels' is more _musically _satisfying. Haven't played the Schubert, but I imagine it will be played to perfection.


It's funny how we all hear different things in the music. Gilels interpretation, if you can call it that, to me is rather dry and technical. Buniatishvili, to my ears has passion and depth of feeling or pathos. It may not be "technically" perfect but I think she taps into the spirit of what Liszt composed and I think he would have liked what he heard.

Kevin


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Watching a wonderful video of the Vienna Philharmonic, featuring:
Liszt, _Mazeppa_
R. Strauss, _Burlesque for Piano and Orchestra_ (Lang Lang playing the piano)
Berlioz, _Benvenuto Cellini_ overture

I stopped just before Strauss's _Till Eugenspiegel_ started. I shall resume viewing later.


----------



## brotagonist

The Biber Passacaglia is a part of his Rosary Sonatas, also known as the Mystery Sonatas. I consider this work a major find  I have a lot in the mail, but I'm not letting this one go forgotten.

I just listened to:

Zelenka Concerto à 8 Concertanti in G major, ZWV186
Goltz, Freiburger Barockorchester

See! I do pay attention to what gets played around here  I'm sure there are other works that could have me gasping, but this one didn't do it for me tonight. I'm still reeling from Biber.


----------



## Pugg

upload an image

*Brahms*: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.77" (New York April 15, 1961)
*Sibelius*: "Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47" (New York January 15, 1963)
[Soloist] *Zino Francescatti* (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Becca

I have very few video DVDs in my collection so when setting up a new TV, out came...









One of my guilty pleasures ... watching Stefan Dohr


----------



## Dave Whitmore

GUSTAV MAHLER SYMPHONY NR 9 Bernstein


----------



## ArtMusic

Contemporary fine music composer Jonathan Dove's opera, _Pinnochio_. Entertaining staging and suitable accessible music , both music and stage works perfectly.


----------



## Guest

Kevin Pearson said:


> It's funny how we all hear different things in the music. Gilels interpretation, if you can call it that, to me is rather dry and technical. Buniatishvili, to my ears has passion and depth of feeling or pathos. It may not be "technically" perfect but I think she taps into the spirit of what Liszt composed and I think he would have liked what he heard.
> 
> Kevin


I can receive equal but different pleasure from both approaches.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Pogorelich); Haydn: Symphonies 92, 94, and 96 (Szell)


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : I Masnadieri .
Caballé / Bergonzi/Cappuccilli / Raimondi *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a lovely disc. It starts with Barber's own transcription of his _Adagio_, followed by imaginative transcriptions of solo songs, piano pieces and orchestral works.

Performances are absolutely superb, intonation perfect.

Particular favourites, apart from the Barber, are a transcription of the Adagio from Mahler's 5th Symphony and an arrangement of Bach's _Komm, susser Tod_, but the whole disc is a delight.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling Jean-Guihen Queyras in Bach's Cello Suites


----------



## Pugg

*Lortzing: Der Wildschütz
*
*Rotheberger/ Litz/ Schádle/ Prey /Wunderlich.*
1964 recording , very nice music .


----------



## jim prideaux

new acquisition-Mozart Symphonies, Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra

This Telarc boxed set arrived in the post this morning-I had wanted an alternative set of Mozart symphonies for a while-personally found the English Concert recordings a little cold and 'distant' for some reason-so where else to start than with the 40th and 41st-a little juvenile I suppose but there you go!


----------



## starthrower

Sinfonia Antarctica










I should play this again tomorrow when the daytime high temp will be zero.


----------



## Bruce

*Parergon*



Vaneyes said:


> Years ago while searching for *R. Strauss* hole-fillers, I came across these two recs. I find Zinman (rec.2002) ideal for the more boisterous pairing, while Leinsdorf's (1987) most deft for the gentler.
> 
> Some listeners may not know Parergon (1925). As with Burleske (1886), it's a work for piano and orchestra. Though on this occasion, for left hand. 'Twas written for Paul Wittgenstein. Roland Pontinen does the honors here.:tiphat:


I've heard Parergon a few times and find it a rather interesting piece. Another rarely heard work of Strauß's for piano and orchestra is his Panthenäenzug, which has some really nice spots in it, but on the whole is not quite as engaging as the Parergon. I have recordings of these works by Kempe and the Staatskapelle Dresden, Peter Rösel plays the piano.


----------



## Bruce

*Cliburn's D.580*



Kontrapunctus said:


> Got this today. While his Liszt might not have quite the superficial thrills of Khatia Buniatishvili's, I think Gilels' is more _musically _satisfying. Haven't played the Schubert, but I imagine it will be played to perfection.


If and when you listen to Cliburn's recording of Schubert's D major sonata, I'd be interested in hearing your opinion. My own favorite is Ashkenazy's that he made for London. I've heard several other accounts, but so far I feel that Ashkenazy is unmatched in the slow movement of this work.


----------



## Bruce

*Pogorelich*



Kontrapunctus said:


> This is absolutely my favorite recording of "Gaspard." His live performance of it that I attended might have been even more staggering. I sure would like to attend his Royal Festival Hall recital in London on February 24th. Check out his program!
> 
> Franz Liszt: Après une lecture de Dante - Fantasia quasi sonata from Années de pèlerinage
> Robert Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op.17
> Interval
> Igor Stravinsky: 3 Movements from Petrushka transc. for piano
> Johannes Brahms: 28 Variations on a theme by Paganini for piano, Op.35
> 
> Lordy...


That sounds like a great program. I'm jealous!

Based on your (and JACE's) recommendation, I've ordered this disc, and am eagerly awaiting it. Gaspard is one of my favorite works in all the piano literature, and to hear Pogorelich play this will be a rewarding experience. I hope. But neither of you have ever led me astray with your recommendations.


----------



## Bruce

*49 minutes*



Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, but his penchant for glacial tempos these days simply won't work on the second half! I came across a Liszt Sonata from him that lasted 49 minutes!


It would be interesting to hear that, just out of curiosity.

This reminds me of something George Bolet once said about slowing down the tempos as one grows older. The only problem is that tempos can be so slow that a piece tends to lose its structure. I find this to be the case with Barenboim's Adagio of Beethoven's 29th piano sonata, and Glenn Gould's recordings of Morewetz's Fantasy in D minor, and Hétu's Variations. In fact, Hétu was a little miffed  at Gould's interpretation of the latter work, claiming that it was not at all what he intended. Or so I heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dame Janet Baker/Hickox _Alto Rhapsody_









Entire disc









_Piano Concerto for the Left Hand_









Highlights


----------



## Bruce

*Gilels in Liszt*



Kevin Pearson said:


> It's funny how we all hear different things in the music. Gilels interpretation, if you can call it that, to me is rather dry and technical. Buniatishvili, to my ears has passion and depth of feeling or pathos. It may not be "technically" perfect but I think she taps into the spirit of what Liszt composed and I think he would have liked what he heard.
> 
> Kevin


Actually, I have to agree with you Kevin, based on what I've read about Liszt's own performance style. Still, though I have not heard Buniatishvili's recording, of the other recordings of this sonata, I prefer Gilels. The only other recording which I think is comparable is the recent recording by François-Frederic Guy. But you're right, it's funny how we all hear different things in the music. I know in my case, the first recording I hear too often becomes the standard by which I judge all the subsequent versions.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 63863
> 
> 
> Sampling Jean-Guihen Queyras in Bach's Cello Suites


One of my faves!! Music and performer.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Gary Graffman, piano
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell

Fine performance but second best. Cliburn reigns supreme in this sparkling music.

However NOBODY does the beautiful 1 minute introduction to the second movement better than Szell Cleveland. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Vasks

_Lenny at his jazziest_


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Vodicka (ca.1720-1774): Trio Sonata in A Major, Op.1, No.5

Jaroslav Sveceny, violin -- Miroslav Petras, cello -- Josef Popelka, chamber organ


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C major, "Singulière"
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Markevitch









Following it up with the Schubert Symphony No. 4 from the same disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to the Liszt Sonata, which was recorded in 1972, 9 years after this stunning Debut Recital.

Power, poetry and technical wizadry which almost defies belief.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet; String Quartet 2 (Arditti)


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> One of my faves!! Music and performer.


I loved it, and will be ordering it shortly.


----------



## Becca

Berlin Philharmonic Horn Quartet - Stefan Dohr, Sarah Willis, Fergus McWilliam, Klaus Wallendorf
It is really amazing what a variety of sounds can be produced by 4 horns...


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky : Eugen Onegin*
Weikl / Kubiak /Burrows a.o
Sir Georg Solti conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc









Bersnstein's refurbished _Rhennish_









_Dies Irae_ from William Matthias' _Lux Aeterna_.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Berwald Symphony No. 3- Dausgaard/Danish National Radio Symphony. I've only heard Berwald a few times before and never felt a reason to seek his works out. Listening again today, I have pretty much the same opinion. The symphony was well done, nice to listen to, but not compelling to my ears. And it didn't have any sort of emotional weight to it, at least for me. The performance was quite good, however. Actually I enjoyed his Symphony No. 4 much more on the same disc.


----------



## Albert7

Trying to finish up the rest of this box set. Walter Klien on point again and again.


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)

The Complete Works for Solo Piano, Volume 2

Ruth Laredo, piano

on Columbia (NYC), from 1975


----------



## starthrower

Words of wisdom from the late, great, Janos Starker.


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> It would be interesting to hear that, just out of curiosity.


It has horrible sound, but here it is...






Don't worry: He recorded that Ravel/Prokofiev disc long before he went off the deep end.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets Op. 20, Nos. 1 and 3*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)
> 
> The Complete Works for Solo Piano, Volume 2
> 
> Ruth Laredo, piano
> 
> on Columbia (NYC), from 1975


Well if '_Esquire_' gives its _imprimatur_, it must be top shelf (see top of album cover). _;D_


----------



## JACE

Beethoven's Fourth & Fifth Symphonies as performed by Eugen Jochum and the LSO:










One great performance after another in this set. At 20 discs, I'm still getting to know these recordings, but _nothing_ that I've heard has been less than excellent, and several performances are already new favorites.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well if '_Esquire_' gives its _imprimatur_, it must be top shelf (see top of album cover). _;D_


Yeah, I noticed that too. 

OTOH, isn't it interesting that back in the day _Esquire_ actually had opinions about classical music!?!?! These days, you'd NEVER see anything about classical music (or jazz, for that matter) in a "general interest" magazine of any kind.

Music has been relegated to specialist magazines. 

That said, I guess general interest magazines are like dodo birds, on their way out if not gone already.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.
> 
> OTOH, isn't it interesting that back in the day _Esquire_ actually had opinions about classical music!?!?! These days, you'd NEVER see anything about classical music (or jazz, for that matter) in a "general interest" magazine of any kind.
> 
> Music has been relegated to specialist magazines.


I know how you feel. I feel like someone in Spengler's _The Decline of the West._


----------



## Bruce

*Hanson the Romantic*

Saturday morning off to a great start with Howard Hanson's 2nd Symphony, Op. 30. Slatkin and the St. Louis SO









Subtitled "Romantic"; you won't find a trace of those disruptive Second Viennese School fellows here!

But it's a very pleasant work, and the rousing finale is a great way to begin one's weekend.


----------



## Bruce

*Slow Liszt*



Kontrapunctus said:


> It has horrible sound, but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry: He recorded that Ravel/Prokofiev disc long before he went off the deep end.


Amazing! I can see right from the first few bars why it takes him so long to get through it. This would likely not be my favorite performance.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I know how you feel. I feel like someone in Spengler's _The Decline of the West._


Ha! Fantastic.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well if '_Esquire_' gives its _imprimatur_, it must be top shelf (see top of album cover). _;D_




I found that amusing too.


----------



## D Smith

Wanting something with a bit more impact than the Berwald I listened to earlier, I was inspired by the recent comments in this thread on Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto which I hadn't listened to in a while. This is an excellent recording by Denis Matsuev with the Mariinsky ably led by Gergiev. Matsuev has plenty of technical chops which he enjoyably displays. I'd recommend this as a fine alternative to the many outstanding recordings that are available of this piece (Graffman/Szell is the one I'm most familiar with). I will definitely search out the Van Cliburn recording that hpowders recommends to compare!


----------



## brotagonist

The more I'm starting to recognize bits and pieces of this, the greater is my enjoyment.









Weber Freischütz
Kleiber/Dresden

Easily understanding pretty much all of it definitely does increase my enjoyment, as I don't need to pore over the (included  ) libretto.


----------



## spokanedaniel

I've been listening to Masaaki Suzuki playing the Bach 2 and 3 part inventions. He plays some of them faster than I'd like, and some slower, but his performances are intricate and wonderful. For some reason that I cannot put my finger on, I enjoy the 2-part inventions more than the 3-part.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Wanting something with a bit more impact than the Berwald I listened to earlier, I was inspired by the recent comments in this thread on Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto which I hadn't listened to in a while. This is an excellent recording by Denis Matsuev with the Mariinsky ably led by Gergiev. Matsuev has plenty of technical chops which he enjoyably displays. I'd recommend this as a fine alternative to the many outstanding recordings that are available of this piece.


His recent recording with those forces of the two Tchaikovsky Concertos is wonderful, too.


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> Amazing! I can see right from the first few bars why it takes him so long to get through it. This would likely not be my favorite performance.


I can see it having some hypnotic hold over the audience at the moment, but I would not a recording of it played like that! After the death of his wife and father many years ago, Pogorelich went through some massive and alarming artistic changes. The last time that I saw him, about 10 years ago, he played some Beethoven, Scriabin, Rachmaninov, and Liszt. The first three composers' pieces were played so slowly that they were hard to recognize, but he played the handful of Liszt Transcendental Etudes at fairly normal tempos. His encore of Balakirev's "Islamey" was a little slower than the previous time that I heard him play it, but it was still fast enough and very intense.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Symphony No 2 in D Major, Op 73_

Great Ages of Music
The Late 19th Century

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Plasson's _La Vie Parisienne _ is pure Gallic charm through and through. I really enjoyed listening to this yesterday and now I'm giving it a second whirl.


----------



## Haydn man

I had this on vinyl many years ago and the CD arrived today.
It is as good as I remember with glorious playing by the Concertgebouw and Ashkenazy at his performing peak. It has stood the test of time well


----------



## Vronsky

Arnold Schoenberg, Pierre Boulez -- Suite, Op. 29; Verklärte Nacht









Arnold Schoenberg, Pierre Boulez -- Pelleas und Melisande, Op.5, Verklärte Nacht, Op.4


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## DaveS

The other day, I l istened to Sviataslov Richter's Bach WTC Book 1, via an old MHS LP set in my collection, so I'm on to his WTC Book 2 now, via Spotify. Also with Richter.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

For the romantic mood:

*Richard Wagner* - Tristan und Isolde, performed by Staatskapelle Dresden and Carlos Kleiber, with Rene Kollo and Margaret Price in the title roles.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc.









Dame Judy's fantastic in this. _;D_


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur; My Father Knew Charles Ives* BBC Symphony Orchestra with Tracy Silverman on electric violin conducted by John Adams on Nonesuch







Enjoyable orchestral music from John Adams.

The Dharma at Big Sur features is for electric violin and orchestra.

My father knew Charles Ives starts off sounding like Charles Ives. I am not familiar enough with his music to know if there are any direct quotes here. The latter movements are archetypal later John Adams (ie not really minimalist).


----------



## DavidA

SiegendesLicht said:


> For the romantic mood:
> 
> *Richard Wagner* - Tristan und Isolde, performed by Staatskapelle Dresden and Carlos Kleiber, with Rene Kollo and Margaret Price in the title roles.
> 
> View attachment 63897


There was a rumour that Kleiber was to conduct the Ring with the Dresden orchestra but in the end Janowski did it. Anyone got any evidence for this?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A lovely selection of Liszt, Scriabin and Rachmaninov from Lazar Berman. I think I'll look for more Scriabin next.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Mahler*
_Symphony No 4 in G Major_

Sylvia Stahlman, soprano

Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Sir Georg Solti conducting

Great Ages of Music
Twilight of Romanticism


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: The Gospel according to the other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic and Los Angeles Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG







A contemporary take on an oratorio by John Adams. An alternative Passion account. Interesting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Melodrama De Sancto Wenceslao - Marek Stryncl, cond.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven String Quartet Op 18 no 1

Takacs Quartet.

Music of such striking originality it startled the Viennese


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Concerto No 3_

Byron Janis pianist
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch conducting


----------



## Bruce

*Banfield and Brahms*

Ushering in the evening with

William Banfield - Essay for Orchestra - Paul Freeman conducts the Chicago Sinfonietta.









A really marvelous work! As much as I admire Barber's forays into this genre, Banfield's effort is, I find, much more interesting.

And an orchestration of Brahms's Clarinet Quintet by Yuri Bashmet for viola and orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-38th and 39th Symphonies-Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra.....

this newly arrived set is proving to be quite delightful-have already listened to 40 and 41 more than once...


----------



## SimonNZ

Ben Johnston's String Quartet No.4 "Amazing Grace" - Kronos Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hugo Wolf: Various Mörike Lieder*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau & Daniel Barenboim

Hugo Wolf's Lieder is very rewarding. Ms. Schwarzkopf and Maestro Furtwängler set the bar high for my expectations in this Composer's Lieder work. DFD and Barenboim do not disappoint - DFD sounds great here.

This DG set of Wolf's Lied is a treasure trove.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bob Ostertag's All The Rage - Kronos Quartet


----------



## samurai

jim prideaux said:


> Mozart-38th and 39th Symphonies-Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra.....
> 
> this newly arrived set is proving to be quite delightful-have already listened to 40 and 41 more than once...


Hi, Jim. I have the same set and have been very favorably impressed with it.


----------



## opus55

*Christopher Rouse*
Violin Concerto
_Cho-Liang Lin
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra | Leif Segersteam_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto (Heifetz)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Puccini*
_Leontyne Price
Puccini Heroines_

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Edward Downes conducting


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Sibelius: Violin Concerto (Heifetz)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto (Heifetz)


----------



## JACE

More from the big Jochum box:










*Bach: Mass in B minor*
Brigitte Fassbaender, Helen Donath, Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö, Roland Hermann, Robert Holl
Eugen Jochum, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Bavarian Radio Choir


----------



## Itullian

My favorite set.
Thank you John..:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Nicolò Jommelli's Lamentazioni Per Il Mercoledì Santo - Christophe Rousset, cond.


----------



## Bruce

*Variations*

My theme for tonight is the variation.

First off, two of the most impenetrable (for me) sets, Carter's Op. 5 and Schönberg's Op. 31.















These are so difficult for me that I thought I was going to die.  But I didn't.  However, I keep endeavoring to persevere, in the hopes that one day these works will begin to make some sense to me. In order to recover, my next choices were

Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33, Victor Simon plays cello, Fedoseyev conducts the Moscow RSO.









and Salonen - LA Variations, the composer conducts the London Sinfonietta.









Which set of variations I enjoyed the most of the four. :clap:


----------



## Becca

Put this on the player, lower lights, lie on the couch and relax ... a perfect way to let the stress ebb away.


----------



## Pugg

From this *Bernstein *box :

Copland: "El Salon Mexico" (May 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Fernandez: "Batuque",
Guarunieri: "Brazilian Dance",
Revueltas: "Sensemaya" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Foss: "Phorion" (May 2, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vaughan Williams:
"Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis" (December 21, 1976 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Fantasia on Greensleeves" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Milhaud: "Creation of the world"
[Playing] Columbia Chamber Orchestra (March 22, 1951 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Pugg

MozartsGhost said:


> *Puccini*
> _Leontyne Price
> Puccini Heroines_
> 
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Edward Downes conducting


That _stunning_ smoky voice, _absolutely perfect_.:tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Some outstanding, outstanding electronic music:

Stockhausen- Gesang der Jungliche.
Michel Chion- Requiem (1993). This is an hour long tour de force that takes you so many places with its dark intensity. Highly recommended.
Peter Ablinger- Points and Views (2014). Seriously, Points and Views is a _classic_. It hasn't even been out for a year, and yet, it's a classic. A profound and important development in comtemporary classical music.


----------



## starthrower

This recording is a match made in heaven. I can't imagine anyone else sounding or playing better than Hahn and the Swedish Radio Symphony. And Kudos to Salonen and DG too!


----------



## SimonNZ

cjvinthechair said:


> 3 'shouldn't be unsung' composers with good coverage on YT. These examples are of vocal/choral works, two of them seriously impressive, but there are plenty of lovely concerti etc. too !
> 
> Ami Maayani (ISR) Judische Lieder (song cycle for baritone & orchestra)
> 
> 
> 
> Stellan Sagvik(SWE) Missa Maria Magdalena
> 
> 
> 
> Jo Van den Booren (NED) La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc


Following up on this recommendation from Clive:










Stellan Sagvik's Missa Maria Magdalena - Ragnar Bohlin, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner's 8th, with Boulez & co.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vedri : Ernani.*

*Dame Joan Sutherland* /Pavarotti/ Nucci.
Maestro Bonynge in his always very fine bel canto style.

Love this, at 60 and still going strong, I hope they're singing in heaven if there is one .:lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I _was_ listening to Schoenberg's Guerrelieder, and then the sound on my laptop stopped working 
Oh well. I'll listen to the Piano Concerto on my CD player instead.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This brings back memories. I heard David Daniels and Fabio Biondi do these works in concert at the Barbican when this record was first published in 2001. It was actually that concert that got me into early music (up until then I didn't really listen to anything pre Mozart). It also started my love affair with David Daniels, whom I tried to see whenever he came to these shores. I had no idea a countertenor could sing with such beauty, with such fullness of tone, with such musicality. Furthermore Daniels has a gift for communication that is vouchsafed to few.

I bought this disc then and there and even got it signed.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling Anna Clyne's "The Violin"


----------



## pianississimo

getting just a little bit addicted to these. 




Just the thing for a grey Sunday morning...


----------



## cjvinthechair

SimonNZ said:


> Following up on this recommendation from Clive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellan Sagvik's Missa Maria Magdalena - Ragnar Bohlin, cond.


Mr. Simon - delighted to hear you're trying Sagvik; be most curious to know how you find it.

As it's Sunday, continuing my sacred/choral theme, with - Paul Hindemith 'Mass', Levente Gyongyosi 'Missa Lux et Origo', & Hans Kox 'Requiem for Europe' which I think is the only one on YT


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Glass*: Violin Concerto No. 2, _"The American Four Seasons"_









*Berg*: Violin Concerto


----------



## Pugg

CD 45
*TCHAIKOVSKY* Concerto No.1 (Wiener Symphoniker/Karajan)
*RACHMANINOV* Concerto No.2 (WNPO/Wislocki)


----------



## Taggart

Pergolesi _Stabat Mater_ and _Salve Regina_

Emma Kirkby and James Bowman in excellent form backed by Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music. A superb performance.










disc 50 of


----------



## starthrower

Complete Trios & Sonatas


----------



## Badinerie

Just finished Poulenc & Prokofiev PC's










My favourite Dvorak Symphony on now.










Might dig out Solti's 9th later if I get time. Its a bit of a Hoover really (Mostly Collects Dust) in my home.


----------



## George O

shellackophile said:


> George, do the liner notes for this LP tell anything about the McBride Quintet? I just obtained a 78 of the same piece by the Coolidge Quartet with the composer as oboist, but no information about the piece seems to be available.


"The _Oboe Quintet_, written in 1937, is in one movement only. Its marking is simply_ With kick_ -- like a mule or a Saturday night strutter the designation does not specify. The signature is C major but the work begins in G with a tail-lashing theme, heavily syncopated. Dotted eighth-sixteenth sequences predominate, and there is frequent modulation. The end comes quickly, unexpectedly, in D, having left little unsaid about what little there was to do with and having done so, indeed, with charm and wit, if those qualities be not out of place in such unashamedly earthy music." - James Lyons


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: WTC, book 2 (Gulda)


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 1
Gary Graffman, piano
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell

While I have some reservations about their performance of Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto, and prefer Cliburn/Hendl, the performance here of the First is the best I've ever heard.

I would get this CD simply for this performance. Absolutely sparkling! A complete delight!


----------



## Vasks

_A young Itzhak tackles the Paganini Op. 1 Caprices_


----------



## JACE

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 25 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Schumann* - Kinderszenen and Waldszenen, both performed by Maria João Pires, on YouTube.


----------



## Haydn man

Just finished listening to these 2 serenades
Not too serious but enjoyable, melodic Brahms a real contrast with the darker side of his music
Recommended


----------



## Albert7

I will attempt to finish up the last piano concerto this morning from this box set:


----------



## Albert7

I will attempt to finish up the last piano concerto this morning from this box set:

View attachment 63955


----------



## bejart

William Lawes (1602-1645): Royal Consort Suite No.9 in F Major

The Purcell Quartet with Nigel North on theorboe


----------



## Badinerie

Respighi Gli Uchelli BBC National Orchestra of Wales-Angelico Fransesco cond. From Radio 3 live broadcast.


----------



## Jos

Prokofiev symphony no 6
National orchestra of the o.r.t.f. , Jean Martinon

How on earth could I have forgotten how beautiful these symphonies are. The price one pays for having too many elpees......


----------



## Andolink

This is exceptional in all respects--

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Violin Concertos from the Brno manuscript_ (1741)
Europe Galante/Fabio Biondi, violin & direction


----------



## Becca

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 63954
> 
> Just finished listening to these 2 serenades
> Not too serious but enjoyable, melodic Brahms a real contrast with the darker side of his music
> Recommended


If you like the Brahms Serenades, try Stenhammer's


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert *: played by the Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

ECO and Perahia performing the 19th and 20th piano concertos-the first movement of the 20th still strikes me as 'peculiar' and beautiful at the same time, the way the atmosphere changes without it necessarily being obvious it seems to almost pre-date romanticism!

(note to 'amillionrainbows' no mention of 'sports')


----------



## fjf

Mozart tonight.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Patheitique sonata 

Played by my wife!


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-symphonies no. 42,44,46 from the 'Sturm und Drang' recordings by Pinnock and the English Concert.

while I undoubtedly prefer recently acquired Prague/Mackerras recordings of the Mozart symphonies to the English Concert set, in the Haydn mid period works I personally find Pinnock et al really impressive-particularly this individual disc!


----------



## aajj

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5, Scythian Suite, Three Oranges


----------



## George O

*a Black MHS event*










Max Reger (1873-1916)

Romanze in G Major, for Violin and Chamber Orchestra, op 50, no 1
Scherzino for Horn and String Orchestra (without opus number)
Lyrical Andante in F Minor for String Orchestra (without opus number)
Romanze in D Major for Violin and Chamber Orchestra, op 50, no 2

Pina Carmirelli, violin
Erig Einecke, horn
The Heidelberg Chamber Orchestra / Richard Laugs

Episodes: Piano Pieces for Large and Small People, op 115

Richard Laugs, piano

on Musical Heritage Society (Tinton Falls, New Jersey), from 1979

Identifying a Black MHS event:

The event is a surprise (to the observer).
The event has a major effect.
After the first recorded instance of the event, it is rationalized by hindsight, as if it could have been expected. The same is true for the personal perception by individuals.


----------



## isorhythm

Wuorinen vocal music, currently Fenton Songs. Browsing this forum encouraged me to check out Wuorinen. I somehow had a completely wrong idea of what his music was like - I thought it sounded more like Babbitt, Carter or early Boulez, all of whom I've had trouble with. But it's nothing like that! Really liking what I've been hearing.


----------



## Guest

I'm working my way through this 3-disc set. While I think Shostakovich's music is more distinctive overall, Weinberg's is certainly worth a listen and is often quite moving. Both performers play with fine commitment, and the sound is excellent.


----------



## Cosmos

For a short story I have to write for a class, I'm writing about a pianist organizing a program [he's also paranoid he's being followed and it will turn out to be his doppelganger]. So, I'll be listening to that program now:

Busoni - Elegy 3 [Ivo Sandro Bartoli]
Bach/Busoni - Two Choral Preludes, "Ich ruf zu dir" and "Wachet auf..." [Nikolai Demidenko]
Scriabin - Sonata no. 4 [Vladimir Ashkenazy]
Chaminade - Thème varié [Marc Andre-Hamelin]
Berg - Sonata op. 1 [Jonathan Biss]
Mompou - Trois Variations [Josep Colom]
Medtner - "Night Wind" Sonata, op 25 no. 2 [Hamish Milne]


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What can one say about this *Tosca* that hasn't been said before? It regularly appears in lists of the greatest recordings ever made, and it seems now that its legendary status is confirmed.

Because of it, Tosca has often been considered the quintessential Callas role, but, though she sang it a fair amount in her early career, she pretty much ignored the role after this recording, until it became the vehicle for her operatic comeback in London in 1964. A few months after making this recording she sang the role at a couple of performances in Genoa, then promptly ignored it, except for her two seasons at the Met in 1956 and 1958. In 1964, Zeffirelli managed to get her to choose it as the vehicle for her comeback, but, typically for her, she would only agree if they could do Norma as well, which he staged for her in Paris.

The Zeffirelli production, which was shared by Paris and London, became one of the most famous in operatic history (and in fact Covent Garden only retired it a few years ago). Indeed one could say the photos of Callas in that red velvet dress she wore in Act II have since become iconic, even though Callas herself often voiced her disdain for both the opera and the role.

True, it may not have offered her the vocal challenges of Norma or Medea, of Violetta or Lady Macbeth, but in 1953 her voice was an amazingly limpid and responsive instrument, enabling her to easily encompass its demands, whilst rendering the score with an accuracy that the likes of Tebaldi and Milanov could only dream of. Take, for instance, the lightness and grace with which she sings a line like _le voce delle cose_ in _Non la sospiri la nostra casetta_. Most Toscas are clumsy here, but Callas sings it with ease. Furthermore at this stage in her career, she can swell the tone to a refulgent climax at Arde in Tosca un folle amor, which she can't quite manage by the time of the second recording, which was recorded around the same time as the London and French performances.

Interestingly, though, in terms of interpretation, there are not that many differences between Callas's Tosca of 1953 and 1964; a few minor details here and there, but for the most part the character of Tosca is as musically finished here as it was to be histrionically in Covent Garden. Though Zeffirelli may have helped her with odd bits of stage business, it seems sure that her conception of the character had changed little in the intervening years. The main differences are vocal, and here she rides the orchestra with power to spare, the top Cs, that emerged as little more than shrieks in 1964, full throated and solid as a rock. _Vissi d'arte_ (which Callas used to say should be cut as it held up the action) is both beautiful and heart-rending. So it is in 1964, but the ending taxes her to the limit there, whereas here she sings it with ease. One should also mention the solo in Act III, in which she describes how she killed Scarpia, her voice flashing out with scalpel-like attack on the top C, before and exciting plunge down two octaves on the words _nel cor_.

Of course there are other reasons why this set has retained its place as the best of all *Tosca* recordings. Gobbi is also in fuller, securer voice here than he was in 1964, and his loathsome, reptilian Scarpia is a towering achievement. As usual, he and Callas strike sparks off each other, their confrontations bristling with tension. Di Stefano, who also appears on the first Karajan recording, is here in his best voice, an ardent, youthful and passionate Cavaradossi. Both duets with Callas are erotically charged affairs, as they should be.

Sonically it is surely the best of all Callas's studio mono sets from La Scala. One hardly notices the lack of stereo; voices are perfectly placed and the orchestra sounds richer and more full-bodied than was often the case. This transfer has also corrected some of the errors that crept into previous CD incarnations, not least the terrible GROC version.

As if all this is not enough, Victor De Sabata presides over proceedings with such care, with such a sure sense of Puccinian rubato, with such powerful control, that it is impossible to imagine it being done better. He doesn't just conduct the orchestra, he plays it, and the La Scala orchestra play superbly for him.

The best recording of *Tosca* ever made? Undoubtedly. Callas's best recording? Possibly, if one is thinking of a set where _all_ the elements come together, but in terms of Callas herself I'd have to say no, because I believe Callas is greater than Tosca, and greater than Puccini. I would much rather hear her as Norma or Medea, or Anna Bolena or Amina, or in virtually any of the Verdi roles she sang (also some of the ones she didn't).

Still, this 1953 recording of *Tosca* _is_ one of the miracles of the gramophone and will no doubt retain its legendary status for many years to come.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> What can one say about this *Tosca* that hasn't been said before? It regularly appears in lists of the greatest recordings ever made, and it seems now that its legendary status is confirmed.
> 
> Because of it, Tosca has often been considered the quintessential Callas role, but, though she sang it a fair amount in her early career, she pretty much ignored the role after this recording, until it became the vehicle for her operatic comeback in London in 1964. A few months after making this recording she sang the role at a couple of performances in Genoa, then promptly ignored it, except for her two seasons at the Met in 1956 and 1958. In 1964, Zeffirelli managed to get her to choose it as the vehicle for her comeback, but, typically for her, she would only agree if they could do Norma as well, which he staged for her in Paris.
> 
> The Zeffirelli production, which was shared by Paris and London, became one of the most famous in operatic history (and in fact Covent Garden only retired it a few years ago). Indeed one could say the photos of Callas in that red velvet dress she wore in Act II have since become iconic, even though Callas herself often voiced her disdain for both the opera and the role.
> 
> True, it may not have offered her the vocal challenges of Norma or Medea, of Violetta or Lady Macbeth, but in 1953 her voice was an amazingly limpid and responsive instrument, enabling her to easily encompass its demands, whilst rendering the score with an accuracy that the likes of Tebaldi and Milanov could only dream of. Take, for instance, the lightness and grace with which she sings a line like _le voce delle cose_ in _Non la sospiri la nostra casetta_. Most Toscas are clumsy here, but Callas sings it with ease. Furthermore at this stage in her career, she can swell the tone to a refulgent climax at Arde in Tosca un folle amor, which she can't quite manage by the time of the second recording, which was recorded around the same time as the London and French performances.
> 
> Interestingly, though, in terms of interpretation, there are not that many differences between Callas's Tosca of 1953 and 1964; a few minor details here and there, but for the most part the character of Tosca is as musically finished here as it was to be histrionically in Covent Garden. Though Zeffirelli may have helped her with odd bits of stage business, it seems sure that her conception of the character had changed little in the intervening years. The main differences are vocal, and here she rides the orchestra with power to spare, the top Cs, that emerged as little more than shrieks in 1964, full throated and solid as a rock. _Vissi d'arte_ (which Callas used to say should be cut as it held up the action) is both beautiful and heart-rending. So it is in 1964, but the ending taxes her to the limit there, whereas here she sings it with ease.
> 
> Of course there are other reasons why this set has retained its place as the best of all *Tosca* recordings. Gobbi is also in fuller, securer voice here than he was in 1964, and his loathsome, reptilian Scarpia is a towering achievement. As usual, he and Callas strike sparks off each other, their confrontations bristling with tension. Di Stefano, who also appears on the first Karajan recording, is here in his best voice, an ardent, youthful and passionate Cavaradossi. Both duets with Callas are erotically charged affairs, as they should be.
> 
> Sonically it is surely the best of all Callas's studio mono sets from La Scala. One hardly notices the lack of stereo; voices are perfectly placed and the orchestra sounds richer and more full-bodied than was often the case. This transfer has also corrected some of the errors that crept into previous CD incarnations, not least the terrible GROC version.
> 
> As if all this is not enough, Victor De Sabata presides over proceedings with such care, with such a sure sense of Puccinian rubato, with such powerful control, that it is impossible to imagine it being done better. He doesn't just conduct the orchestra, he plays it, and the La Scala orchestra play superbly for him.
> 
> The best recording of *Tosca* ever made? Undoubtedly. Callas's best recording? Possibly, if one is thinking of a set where _all_ the elements come together, but in terms of Callas herself I'd have to say no, because I believe Callas is greater than Tosca, and greater than Puccini. I would much rather hear her as Norma or Medea, or Anna Bolena or Amina, or in virtually any of the Verdi roles she sang (also some of the ones she didn't).
> 
> Still, this 1953 recording of *Tosca* _is_ one of the miracles of the gramophone and will no doubt retain its legendary status for many years to come.


Outstanding review. I absolutely love it (small wonder).

Earlier in the week I had some friends over and a woman who was not an opera aficionado in the least got to hear the famous Act II high-drama of "_Orsu, Tosca, parlate_" between Tosca, Scarpia, and Cavaradossi.

All she could say, semi-shell shocked, was "Wow!"

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord

This recording and the Trevor Pinnock are my favorite performances of this great music.

Bach at his best!


----------



## aajj

Bach/Gould/WTC Book 2


----------



## brotagonist

I had a pretty quiet day yesterday, as far as (not) listening to music is concerned. This morning, I have finished off with these:















Wagner Rheingold Janowski/Dresden
Weber Freischütz Kleiber/Dresden

I used to be quite vociferous about not being into opera (I have listened to a handful for decades, but had hardly ventured much beyond Berg or Wagner), but finding a few that have stories I enjoy, combined with some great music and great singing, has been most enjoyable. I still have the 3 main parts of the Ring and another 5 or so in the mail, so I guess I'm committed now  It's the Italian operas that still leave me out in the cold. Next opera campaign I embark on, I hope to have a few picked out. Rossini's William Tell is one that has already piqued my interest some.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

aajj said:


> Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5, Scythian Suite, Three Oranges
> 
> View attachment 63961


Another disc to add to my "Wish List"!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> (Greg check your non-TC e-mail.) Outstanding review. I absolutely love it (small wonder).
> 
> Earlier in the week I had some friends over and a woman who was not an opera aficionado in the least got to hear the famous Act II high-drama of "_Orsu, Tosca, parlate_" between Tosca, Scarpia, and Cavaradossi.
> 
> All she could say, semi-shell shocked, was "Wow!"
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.




Yes! One of the few recordings to have caused the hair on the back of my neck to stand on end.

Well that and 4:33


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki: Violin Concerto 2 "Metamorphosen" (Mutter); Richter in Chopin and Shostakovich


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Onto disc 4 from the 100th anniversary set from the Rite of Spring:



A powerful performance... but surprisingly it has more background noise/tape hiss than the Monteux recording on RCA that was 4 years older.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 / Dudamel · Simón Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela


----------



## muzik

I often go through long phases of listening to the same composer. I suspect it's the case for most of us here.

I'm exploring and really enjoying the works of a Syrian classical composer, Malek Jandali. Some of his pieces are inspired by Hurrian songs, the oldest surviving complete works of notated music in the world. They were inscribed in clay tablets, found in the city of Ugarit.











(this is the Hurrian song no 6 performed by Michael Levy on the lyre: 



)


----------



## JACE

More Mozart from Richard Goode & the Orpheus CO:










Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 20


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm really enjoying this performance of Mahler's 2nd Symphony.






You can tell the orchestra is fully in the moment and the music is sublime. My next purchase HAS to be a Mahler cd!


----------



## tortkis

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 63943
> 
> 
> Sampling Anna Clyne's "The Violin"


I like it very much. (One of my personal best 2014 releases.) The music is pleasant and beautiful. Her previous album is sort of a showcase of her music (melodious tunes, collage, harsh electronics, experimental, minimal, ...) Currently listening:
Blue Moth (Tzadik, 2012)


----------



## Haydn man

Becca said:


> If you like the Brahms Serenades, try Stenhammer's


I shall get on the case via Spotify
Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Skilmarilion

DavidA said:


> Beethoven Patheitique sonata
> 
> Played by my wife!


So is that HIP or what? :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sometimes I forget just how marvelous a composer of lieder Schumann was... standing ever in Schubert's shadows. Currently listening to Disc 1 including Liederkreis Op. 24, Liederkreis Op. 39, and Dicterliebe performed by Olaf Bär and Geoffrey Parsons.

Looking at my collection of Schumann lieder I found it to be sadly wanting... so I put in an order for the following:




























Actually I found this last disc a bit overpriced... and found that for a few dollars more I could get a box set of Baker's work that included everything on this disc as well as lieder of Brahms, Mahler, Reger, Schubert, Wolf, Ravel and Wagner as well as operatic arias by Mozart, Handel, Bellini, Bizet, etc...










Of course I already have a good number of the classic Schumann lieder recordings by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Anne Sofie von Otter, and Fritz Wunderlich... but simply not enough considering the quality of these delicious lieder.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Symphonies 34,35('Haffner'),36('Linz')-Mackerras and the Prague C.O.

superb performance throughout, but the Allegro Vivace from 34th really does capture one's attention!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5, Scythian Suite, Three Oranges
> 
> View attachment 63961


Fantastic _Scythian Suite_, absolutely _sav-a-ging_. It makes all other claimants to the throne sound positively reserved by way of comparison.

However, I can't enthuse at all over Dorati's Prokofiev's _Fifth_, which I find absolutely anemic.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some truly HIP* Monteverdi and Carissimi here... but it is simply marvelous! :clap:

Our Marschallin will undoubtedly love this disc. And accompanied by Gerald Moore, Josef Krips, and Herbert von Karajan. What more could you ask for... unless it were Schwarzkopf and Callas 
But let's not get too greedy here. :lol:

*Historically Incorrect Performance


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

However, I can't enthuse at all over Dorati's Prokofiev's Fifth, which I find absolutely anemic.

And I thought it was just me...

... or Prokofiev.


----------



## LancsMan

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian: The Cantatas* Musica Antiqua Koln conducted by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv








This is hugely enjoyable. These cantatas from J.S. Bach's forbears as preserved by the great J.S., who it seems took considerable interest in the earlier music from his family.

This music is direct and engaging, especially as performed here. The bass is particularly sonorous and agile - superb!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Some truly HIP* Monteverdi and Carissimi here... but it is simply marvelous! :clap:
> 
> Our Marschallin will undoubtedly love this disc. And accompanied by Gerald Moore, Josef Krips, and Herbert von Karajan. What more could you ask for... unless it were Schwarzkopf and Callas
> But let's not get too greedy here. :lol: *Historically Incorrect Performance


That was one of the very first Schwarzkopf recital discs I ever bought. <Sniff. Sniff. Huge involuntary inhalation of air.>
_
;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Litaniae Lauretanae - Frieder Bernius, cond.


----------



## DaveS

Bruckner 7th. Concertgebouw; Eduard van Beinum,cond.


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTE
_Trigonale 2007, Festival Der Alten Musik_
Live recording, performances by:

CD 1
*La Fenice
Ensemble Unicorn
The Hilliard Ensemble
Harmony of Nations Baroque Orchestra*

CD 2
*Concertino Amarilli
il Giardino Armonico
Christine Schornsheim*

Edition Raumklang


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

About 5 minutes ago, I started a "Hungarian Dances" listen-through for absolutely no reason whatsoever.
I'm listening to No. 2 on this playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL80BAC16ACE6FEAD5


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Andrea Lucchesini's EXCELLENT performance of the B minor Sonata in this set:










*Best Liszt 50*


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann, Sir Neville Marriner -- _Symphonies_ (complete)


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> Beethoven Patheitique sonata
> 
> Played by my wife!


The keys to a happy marriage?


----------



## DavidA

Skilmarilion said:


> So is that HIP or what? :tiphat:


We've reached the stage of being OAP


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> The keys to a happy marriage?


Yes as long as you don't criticise her playing! :lol:


----------



## JACE

More Liszt -- from this Lazar Berman set:










*Franz Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Berman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Vienna SO*


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Wind Octet Partita in E Flat, Op.69

Rotterdam Philharmonic Wind Ensemble


----------



## fjf

Mozart tonight, played by the nuts. Delicious!


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Midsummer Nights Dream BSO / Osawa


----------



## LancsMan

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas and Concerto* Freiburger Barockorchester, Emma Kirkby Katharina Arfken, Gottfried von der Goltz on Carus







Here we have a pleasing disc of two cantatas and a concerto for oboe and violin.
The cantatas, both for soprano and instruments, are:-
BWV199 Mein Herz schwimmt im Blut
BWV 82 Ich habe genung

Emma Kirkby is in excellent form - mind you I don't know if I have heard her giving anything other than strong performances in Bach


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.27 in G Major, KV 184

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Manxfeeder

Richafort, Requiem


----------



## starthrower

Found this on Facebook. Very interesting recorder quartet.

[YT]v=-Z_KEGfEa-I&feature=share[/YT]


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Stavrogin

Fauré: Nocturne No.13


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A quick roundup of the last week's listening, mostly yesterday and today

*Haydn - String Quartets Op 64/4 and 64/5 'The Lark' */ Lindsay Quartet, ASV

*Hans Werner Henze - Fünftes Streichquartett* / Arditti Quartet, Wergo










*Gabriel Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1* / Elysian Quartet, Nonclassical (this work has a 'hip hop remix' movement )










*Sergei Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op 50* / St. Petersburg String Quartet, Delos










*Wolfgang Rihm - String Quartet No. 10* / Minguet Quartett, Col Legno










*Elliot Carter - String Quartet No. 3; Elegy for String Quartet */ Arditti Quartet, Etcetera

*Max Reger - String Quartet in F sharp minor, Op.121* / Drolc Quartet, Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 46*

Franz Liszt: Piano Recital
Leif Ove Andsnes (EMI)










Track list:
1. Après une lecture du Dante - Fantasia Quasi Sonata, S.161
2. Quatrième valse oubliée, S.215 No. 4
3. Mephisto Waltz No.4, S.696
4. Die Zelle in Nonnenworth: Elegie (version 4), S.534
5. Ballade No. 2 in B Minor, S.171	
6. Mephisto Waltz No. 2, S.111
7. Andante lagrimoso (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, No. 9)	
8. Mephisto Waltz No. 1, S.514

I love Andsnes' approach to Liszt. It's unique. Andsnes has technique to burn, but he never uses the music as a vehicle for virtuosic display. I don't even think Andsnes' interpretation is especially poetic or rhapsodic. Instead, I would describe his way with this music as "clear-eyed." There's an unforced naturalness and a clarity to these readings that's unlike any other Liszt interpretations that I've heard.


----------



## bejart

Peter von Winter (1754-1825): Oboe Concerto No.2 in F Major

Howard Griffiths conducting the Northern Sinfonia of England -- Kurt Meier, oboe


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And this is the disc I've been listening to most - the Apponyi Quartet, a HIP ensemble, playing a selection of Luigi Boccherini's lovely, delicate, melancholy string quartets. I'd have to say - the Op 32/5, Op 44/4 and Op 33/5 works are quite superb, and nearly the equal of anything else from that period.

*Luigi Boccherini
Quartet for Strings in G minor, Op. 32 no 5/G 205
Quartet for Strings in G major, Op. 44 no 4/G 223 "La Tiranna"
Quartet for Strings in A major, Op. 8 no 6/G 170
Quartet for Strings in E minor, Op. 33 no 5/G 211
Quartet for Strings in A major, Op. 26 no 4/G 198*
Apponyi String Quartet [Ars Musici, 2010]


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943): Suite Op. 17, No. 2 For Two Pianos

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937): "La Valse" Transcription For Two Pianos

Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994): Variations On A Theme By Paganini For Two Pianos

Martha Argerich, piano
Nelson Freire, piano

on Philips (The Netherlands), from 1983


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 36*

Charles Ives: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 "The Camp Meeting"
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (Sony)










A few notes on this recording from my Charles Ives web site:

_Bernstein's recording of the Second is a famous one, based on his premiere performance on February 22, 1951. The national broadcast and subsequent recording helped Ives' music to reach a much larger audience than ever before. All historical importance aside, this is a tremendous recording. Ives' Second was one of Lenny's signature works, and he plays it to the hilt. ...The coupling is also superb. Lenny's reading of the Third Symphony is another of my top picks. ...Bernstein's recording is deeply reverential and completely idiomatic. It [is] characteristic of Bernstein at his best._


----------



## Triplets

Sibelius, 5th Symphony, Abravanel, Utah SO (DVD_Audio)

I am a great admirer of Abravanel, but the 5th here is distinctly underpowered and can't compete with the big boys that have recorded this. His 6th, however, is a different story.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ravel*
_Daphnis and Chloe_

Boston Symphony Orchestra
New England Conservatory Chorus
Charles Munch conducting


----------



## pmsummer

SILENCIO
*Arvo Pärt, Philip Glass, Vladimir Martynov*
Kremerata Baltica
Gidon Kremer

Nonesuch


----------



## Albert7

Finished up the Mozart piano concertos and then an aria off this disc:


----------



## Bruce

*Wife*



DavidA said:


> Yes as long as you don't criticise her playing! :lol:


Yes, I notice you wisely and diplomatically refused to provide any commentary on the performance.


----------



## Bruce

*Recorders*



starthrower said:


> Found this on Facebook. Very interesting recorder quartet.
> 
> [YT]v=-Z_KEGfEa-I&feature=share[/YT]


It is interesting. They've got some nice samples; I'll have to keep my eyes open for some of their recordings.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Yes, I notice you wisely and diplomatically refused to provide any commentary on the performance.


What? I could have sworn he said it was pathetique!!!


----------



## Becca

music to accompany grilling hamburgers...

Villa-Lobos ... Momoprecoce









and that makes me realize that I have seen very little reference on this thread to Latin American composers


----------



## Bruce

Mozart - Symphony No. 28 in C - Bruno Walther and the Columbia SO

Parry - Symphony No. 5 - Bamert and the London PO









I had always dismissed Parry as a bit of an also-ran, but I think long ago I heard a recording of a mediocre work, or something poorly recorded. But this symphony is really quite nice, and inspires me to check into some of his other works.

Markevitch - Piano Concerto - Lyndon-Gee and the Arnhem PO









This sounds much more French than Russian, but Markevitch emigrated from Russia to France and spent most of his composing career there.

Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 1 - composer conducting the Polish National RSO


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006 - '12 (Roussel), and 1980 (Zemlinsky).








View attachment 64006


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Maurizio Pollini plays Brahms' Piano Concerto No.1






I also listened to Brahms 1st and 3rd Symphonies on cd earlier. I seem to be on a bit of a Brahms kick. I love the final movement of his 1st symphony. Especially the opening notes with the horn.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Cosi Fan Tutte
(Highlights)_

Philharmonia Orchestra
Karl Bohm conducting


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

MozartsGhost said:


> *Ravel*
> _Daphnis and Chloe_
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> New England Conservatory Chorus
> Charles Munch conducting


Marvelous cover!


----------



## senza sordino

Some of the music I've been listening to this week. 
Corelli 12 Concerti Grossi Op 6







LvB String Quartets #7&10 







Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concerti







Prokofiev Violin Sonatas







Piazzola Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginastera Concerto for String Orchestra, Golijov Last Round for double quartet and bass


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It's been a day of lieder!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.95 in C Minor

Sir Colin Davis leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms - Piano concerto No 2 (Pollini, Abbado WPO)


----------



## Guest

After attending a taping of NPR's "From the Top" last night in San Francisco, I listened to the show's host play some knuckle-busting pieces today--wow!


----------



## Becca

An after dinner concert courtesy of YouTube

*Mendelssohn* - Symphony #2 '_Lobgesang_' - Sir Mark Elder, Halle Orchestra - Proms 2009


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Piano concerto no. 4, Nino Gvetadze, HD live-recording


----------



## Weston

I've been away from this thread for a while. It seemed to be taking a huge chunk of my free time. Also I have been having sound card trouble on this computer, losing the left channel. 

I installed a new sound card but it sounds horrible, full of static, and nothing I do seems to help. So it's a little awkward to listen to music and browse this thread the way I used to. I can still listen on my other computer in another room or on the iPod -- or (gasp!) on a CD player if I can remember how. 

Anyway, I've missed the thread a lot and couldn't stay away.

There is NO WAY I can catch up what I have missed, so I am starting back with just today's and part of yesterday's posts. My apologies if you've made brilliant observations and I missed it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Giovanni Paolo Colonna's Nisi Dominus - Francesco Cera, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*:
(New York October 24, 1960, Manhattan Center) "Louis Brass" Overture,
"The Hebrides" (New York February 17, 1966, Philharmonic Hall)
(January 10, New York, 1967) Overture "villa of the devil" opera: Schubert
*Schumann*:
New York April 7, (1958, St. George Hotel "Manfred" Overture,
(7 days New York October 1963) opera "Genovu~evu~a" Overture
*Webe*r: "invitation to dance" (New York October 12, 1965, Manhattan Center)
(New York October 22, 1970, Philharmonic Hall) - evening prayer of "Hansel and Gretel": Humperdinck
(New York January 24, 1968, Philharmonic Hall) Overture "The Secret of Susanna": Wolf = Ferrari
[Playing] New York Philharmonic


----------



## Josh

Soundmares and nightscapes...


----------



## Weston

*Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3*
Arditti Quartet










Well, well . . . This is remarkably enjoyable compared what I would have expected even a couple of years ago. I have come very far. I would even say this is quite melodic and I have no idea why I would ever have thought otherwise.

The brief loud pizzicato in the adagio is quite a surprise and each of the four movements are rhythmically aggressive, driving, occasionally slowing for what seems to be an uncertainty or asking a cautious question in the midst of an animated discussion. That effect is one of the reasons I listen to music, especially chamber music. It seems to be an abstract conversation.

*Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3* 
Gewandhaus Quartett










Now I can begin to hear a great deal of difference between Berg and Schoenberg. Berg of course has always sounded common practice to me even when he is not. This quartet has a totally different feeling than the Schoenberg above, using almost orchestral colors and different string timbres which I admit might be the ensemble's doing. But here we have that weird almost nasal muted string tone I have also noticed in Bartok's quartets without really knowing how it is achieved.

*Martinu: Cello Sonata No. 3, H. 340 *
Christian Benda, cello / Sebastian Benda, piano










This actually seems a little violent or heavy handed after the two string quartets. A piano can add so much more in the way of abrupt percussive explosions.

I may have mentioned elsewhere I think the beginning of the 2nd movement sounds like a blues scale. It's almost a rock riff even, though a quiet one. That's almost as weird as hearing what sounds like boogie music in Beethoven's last piano sonata. (Or was it next to last?) Anyway, there are marvelous melodies as you would expect from Martinu, and it ends with a fine jig!

Oh, what the heck. One more.

*Michael Kurek: Matisse Impressions*
The Blair Woodwind Quintet










I think this is a local composer, but I'm not sure. The ensemble is local at any rate. I picked the CD up years ago second hand just as an experiment. The work flirts with trespassing into Debussy territory, but that should not be too surprising given the name of the piece. I think it's nicely done.


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> I've been away from this thread for a while. It seemed to be taking a huge chunk of my free time.


I noticed. Glad to have you back  Yes, I often think about how much time I put in here, too


----------



## Orfeo

*The Folksy, Not so Urbane.......*

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. II in C minor "The Little Russian" (Original 1872 version).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Geoffrey Simon.
-->_A more coherent, structurally sounder, richer version than the subsequent one. Taneyev was right in saying "It seems to me that in some future concert you ought to let people hear the real Second Symphony, in its original form ... When I see you I will play both versions and you will probably agree with me about the superiority of the first." Tchaikovsky should never have revised it._

*Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev*
Symphony no. I in C major (1864-1866, 1897).
Islamey (orch. by: Lyapunov).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergei Mikhailovich Lyapunov*
Symphony no. I in B minor (1887).
Piano Concerto no. I in E-flat minor (1890).*
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
-Hamish Milne, piano.*
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.*

*Anton Grigorevich Rubinstein*
Symphony no. V in G minor "Russian" (1880).
-The Slovak State Philharmonic/Barry H. Kolman.

*Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov*
Symphony no. I in G minor (1894-1895).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Vladimir Ivanovich Sokalsky*
Symphony in G minor (1892).
-The Ukrainian SSR Symphony Orchestra/Nathan Rakhlin.

*George Antheil *
Piano Concerto no. I (1921-1922).
-Markus Becker, pianoforte.
-The NDR Radiophilharmonie/Eiji Oue.
-->




:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden, etc. (Otaka)


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms : Andreas Ottensamer *


----------



## PeteW

Liszt's La Campanella!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> *Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3*
> Arditti Quartet
> 
> Well, well . . . This is remarkably enjoyable compared what I would have expected even a couple of years ago. I have come very far. I would even say this is quite melodic and I have no idea why I would ever have thought otherwise.


I had a very similar thought on listening to the same work a week or two ago. It just sounds like music now, but at my first attempt 30 years ago Schoenberg was a bit of a sticking point for me. Berg and Webern I got rather more easily (lyricism and extreme brevity, respectively, helping somewhat, I suspect).

I still find listening to works like Henze and Rihm's string quartets (yesterday) quite 'challenging', I must confess. I'm hoping that familiarity softens them too, in time.



Weston said:


> The brief loud pizzicato in the adagio is quite a surprise and each of the four movements are rhythmically aggressive, driving, occasionally slowing for what seems to be an uncertainty or asking a cautious question in the midst of an animated discussion. *That effect is one of the reasons I listen to music, especially chamber music. It seems to be an abstract conversation.*


I also find the 'conversation' most comprehensible in chamber music than when larger forces are involved. I love to contemplate the intricacies of a string quartet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 3: Symphones 4 & 5

Great performances from the LSO under Ole Schmidt.


----------



## SimonNZ

Kagel's Music For Keyboard Instruments And Orchestra - cond.composerr


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu: Chamber Music (Ensemble Kai)


----------



## maestro267

*Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben
Chicago SO/Reiner


----------



## karenpat

Released today! I like what I hear so far...in a way it's a sequel to the Opium album which didn't exactly blow me away, but I think I like this better. The fact that I've expanded my musical horizon and listened to a lot of different music since then may also have influenced my opinion...


----------



## Polyphemus

Happy Days


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* piano concerto no 3 and 5 /
*Perahia / Haitink *


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Keyboard Suites (Jarrett); Bach: Piano Concertos (Gould etc.)


----------



## csacks

Back after summer holidays down here in the southern hemisphere, it is time to restart with regular work. Listening to Haydn´s String Quartets, this time performed by The Schneider Quartet. So far so good, just a little bit dull, but it may be that I am listening to the first quartets.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Italian Concerto in F Major, BWV 971

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## csacks

Listening to Johannes Brahms´3 rd symphony. Valery Gergiev is conducting LSO. It is a very good record, well balanced. Very recommendable!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Exciting singing from Moser in a group of (mostly) virtuous arias, some from complete sets and some from a recital conducted by Leopold Hager. The speed and accuracy of her coloratura, and the diamond brightness of her tone certainly suit her to the Queen of the Night, whose arias she sings with fearful attack, and also give us a defiantly dramatic _Martern aller Arten_.

I find the voice just a shade to unrelenting for Donna Anna's _Non mi dir_ (Moser was the Anna in Joseph Losey's film of *Don Giovanni*, if you remember), though she tries to soften the tone and phrases most sympathetically. Do I hear a hint of unsteadiness when she applies too much pressure on sustained notes at the top of the stave? Possibly.

Elettra's vehement arias suite her better though, as does Vitellia's _Non piu di fiori_. When rapid passagework and needlefine accuracy on high are required she can hardly be faulted, and this recital certainly exploits that skill,but elsewhere there can be a lack of colour and vocal allure.

Appreciable Mozart singing nonetheless.


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONI DA SONARE
*Giovanni Gabrieli, Giuseppe Guami*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall, director

EMI Reflexe


----------



## Mahlerian

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 64042
> 
> 
> Takemitsu: Chamber Music (Ensemble Kai)


Funny, all of those characters are pronounced "Kai" (but with different meanings).

Berio: Ekphrasis
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Eotvos


----------



## starthrower

Some Spanish romance.


----------



## Albert7

With my stepdad listening to this:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.

View attachment 64053


----------



## brotagonist

Busoni Dr. Faust
Nagano/Lyon

I spent a lot of time on the Vorspiel  but I decided that it was time to get to the action, das Erste Bild and the first part of das Zweite Bild. Last night, I discovered that he wrote a couple of other operas, too. I've got my ears full for the next quite a while, with all of these operas starting to arrive  Campaigns are really hard on the budget and on one's resolve


----------



## pmsummer

LESSONS FOR CONSORT, LUTE, CITTERN AND ORPHARION
*Anthony Holborne*
_Schola Cantorum Basiliensis_
Ricercare Ensemble Fur Alte Musik, Basel
Michel Piguet; Blockflöte
Anthony Bailes; Laute, Orpharion
Anthony Thomas; Cister

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Albert7

Right now a bunch of random Haydn symphonies off a Minidisc mixtape before switching to my iPod.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES À DEUX CLAVECINS
_Concerts Royaux_
*François Couperin*
The Smithsonian Chamber Players
Kenneth Slowik; director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## isorhythm

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 20


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Exciting singing from Moser in a group of (mostly) virtuous arias, some from complete sets and some from a recital conducted by Leopold Hager. The speed and accuracy of her coloratura, and the diamond brightness of her tone certainly suit her to the Queen of the Night, whose arias she sings with fearful attack, and also give us a defiantly dramatic _Martern aller Arten_.
> 
> I find the voice just a shade to unrelenting for Donna Anna's _Non mi dir_ (Moser was the Anna in Joseph Losey's film of *Don Giovanni*, if you remember), though she tries to soften the tone and phrases most sympathetically. Do I hear a hint of unsteadiness when she applies too much pressure on sustained notes at the top of the stave? Possibly.
> 
> Elettra's vehement arias suite her better though, as does Vitellia's _Non piu di fiori_. When rapid passagework and needlefine accuracy on high are required she can hardly be faulted, and this recital certainly exploits that skill,but elsewhere there can be a lack of colour and vocal allure.
> 
> Appreciable Mozart singing nonetheless.


You beat me to the punch. Thanks and hugs for posting this. _;D_

Moser's technique and moxie are definately there in her wonderfully colorful and spirited _Martern aller Arten_.

I love Sutherland's for the flawless, diamond-like timbre, smoothly-and-powerfully-transitioning legatos, and ferocius high end.

I love Divina's for her unrivaled psychological grasp of character and dramatic expressivity.

And Moser, in a funny kind of way, is kind of mid-way between the two: that is to say, its not the best in terms of 'Divina' drama, nor is it the best in Sutherland timbre- but its a bit of a hybrid of both.

I love it.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_The Magic Island_










_Lyra Angelica_










I incline to the EMI/Karajan for the orchestral contours but always immediately beeline to the Vickers/Rysanek/Gobbi for the unrivaled singing and drama.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Concerts of Great Music
The Music of Today

*Vaughan Williams - *_"The Lark Ascending"_
Romance for Violin and Orchestra

Hugh Bean (violin) and the New Philharmonia Orchestra 
Sir Adrian Boult conducting

*Aaron Copland*
"Rodeo"
Buckaroo Holiday, Corral Nocturne,
Saturday Night Waltz, ***-Down

*Leonard Bernstein*
"Facsimile"
A Choreographic Essay

Symphony Orchestra
Robert Irving conducting


----------



## Weston

Happy Monday from ice covered Nashville.

*Frank Bridge: Poems after Richard Jefferies, for orchestra, H. 118*
James Judd / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra










Meh. The name may be Bridge, but he hasn't connected with me. The work is neither good nor bad. It just is. But I have to give these works a chance once in a while.

*
Tchaikovsky: The Swan Lake, entire ballet, Op. 20*
Andre Previn / London Symphony Orchestra (1976)










I spent most of the morning listening to this off and on. There are memorable and very Russian melodies most of us have heard all our lives one place or another, composed in just about the most pop setting they could be for the time. I may need to detox after all this sweetness, but it's not without its amazing moments.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this rather fine disc. Halfway through now:


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Schubert (D.575/840/894); the Arditti Quartet in Ferneyhough's 3rd and 4th


----------



## JACE

Arnold Schoenberg: Erwartung, Op. 17 / Alessandra Marc, Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> Arnold Schoenberg: Erwartung, Op. 17 / Alessandra Marc, Sinopoli, Staatskapelle Dresden


My dream conductor. Thanks for the recommend there, JACE .


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> My dream conductor. Thanks for the recommend there, JACE .


Sure thing. 

_Erwartung_ is such a strange and beautiful composition. I think Sinopoli does a magnificent job with it. I'm now listening via YouTube, but I intend to get Sinopoli's Schoenberg/Webern/Berg set at some point in the future.


----------



## bejart

Antonin Vranicky (1761-1820): Concertante Quartet No.3 in G Major

Martinu Quartet: Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## csacks

Gunter Wand conducting Brahms´s 1st and 2nd symphonies. Strong, romantic, powerful. What a nice performance!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Lieder*
Britta Stallmeister (Soprano), Uwe Schenker-Primus (Baritone) and Klaus Simon (Piano)








A fantastic collection, Korngold really doesn't get the credit he deserves.

I have also become somewhat hooked on a particular Lied by *Hugo Wolf*, performed by _Wilhelm Furtwangler and Elisabeth Shwarzkopf _called _*Epiphanias*_. This may be one of my favourite performances by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf.


----------



## JACE

I enjoyed Sinopoli's _Erwartung_ so much that I decided to listen to another performance:










Arnold Schoenberg: Erwartung, Op. 17 / Janis Martin, Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra

This is another great performance. Boulez doesn't quite achieve the lush, "over-ripened Romanticism" feeling that Sinopoli gets. Then again, I bet Boulez wasn't going for that.

Hooray for both of them.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Enescu*: Chamber Music, w. Kremer et al (rec.2000/1), Ad Libitum Qt. (rec.1999), Zank & Sulzen (rec.1997).















View attachment 64066


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Goldberg Variations
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord

Despite taking almost 77 minutes due to most of the repeated sections being taken, there is a disturbing impatience here that I don't find in Rousset's performances of the Partitas.
I wanted a bit more feeling.
Alas, not one of my faves.


----------



## Vesteralen

*My February main rotation -*
First three


----------



## Bruce

*Rouse*

Christopher Rouse takes center stage for me today:

Flute Concerto and Concerto per Corde







and


----------



## Vesteralen

*My February main rotation*
Completing the classical section:


----------



## Vronsky

Morton Feldman, Sabine Liebner (piano) - _Triadic Memories_


----------



## SimonNZ

Just finishing on the radio:










Tchaikovsky's Francesca da Rimini - Andris Nelsons, cond.

starting now:










Haydn's String Quartet Op.20 No.6 - Doric uartet


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Italian Concerto
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord

Bach at his most extroverted, dazzling best!
No problems here. Rousset responds magnificently, having a load of fun and this performance I place at the very top of the heap, beating out harpsichord performances by Trevor Pinnock and Kenneth Weiss. 
A sparkling pleasure!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.27 in G Major, KV 199

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 81*

Arnold Schoenberg: _Pelleas und Melisande_, Op. 5; Anton Webern: Passacaglia, Op. 1
Christoph Eschenbach, Houston Symphony (Koch International Classics)










Schoenberg's tone poem on the Maeterlinck play predates his excursions into expressionism and atonalism. The music is "hot house" late Romanticism in the manner of Mahler or Strauss. I've heard several recordings of this music, but none of them has impressed me as much as Eschenbach's. His reading fully conveys the music's dark power and mystery. Eschenbach's recording of Webern's first opus is equally convincing.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn - Anne Sofie von Otter, Thomas Quasthoff, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Guest

This is one of my favorite recordings of Bach's Lute Suites. Schmidt's 10 string guitar combines the note range of the lute with the richer, warmer tone of a modern guitar. Masterful playing and superb sound seal the deal.


----------



## Jos

Mozart, complete pianosonatas
Ingrid Haebler

Philips stereo, mid 60's? Dutch pressing


----------



## hpowders

Jos said:


> View attachment 64083
> 
> 
> Mozart, complete pianosonatas
> Ingrid Haebler
> 
> Philips stereo, mid 60's? Dutch pressing


Ah yes!! One of the greatest Mozart pianists of all time!!!


----------



## pierrot

Not a big fan of Debussy, but this is quite good.

---

On a unrelated note, I get the impression that the same album never appears twice in this thread.


----------



## karenpat

"Regne Amour, fais brillet tes flammes". Mathias Vidal sounds a-ma-zing in this.
Come to think of it, I've been listening a lot to French music lately...not a bad thing really.


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with the Mackerras Prague C.O. complete Mozart symphonies.....no's 20,21,22,23,24,26,27


----------



## Albert7

Just finished that Mutter disc. Can I get a beer?

Izzy time in an hour.


----------



## bejart

George Gerson (1790-1825): Symphony in E Flat

Lars Ulrik Mortensen leading the Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round up of the day's listening again:

*Smetana - String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124* / Medici String Quartet, Nimbus










*Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 & No. 7, H. 314 'Concerto da camera'* / Panocha Quartet, Supraphon










*Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob.III:75* / Takács Quartet, Decca










*Toru Takemitsu
Between Tides*, for violin, cello & piano
*Landscape*, for string quartet
*Distance de Fée*, for violin & piano
*Rocking Mirror Daybreak*, for 2 violins 
*Elegy (Hika*), for violin & piano
*A Way A Lone*, for string quartet 
Ensemble Kaï [BIS, 1999]

I must be getting into Takemitsu now as several of these pieces are beginning to sound more than a little familiar (and excellent - I might buy this disc). The short but interesting string quartet 'Landscape' is, however, completely new to me today.










*Wolfgang Rihm - String Quartet No. 10* / Minguet Quartett, Col Legno

*Hans Werner Henze - Fünftes Streichquartett* / Arditti Quartet, Wergo

I found myself more in tune with these two works on second acquaintance, the explosive percussive qualities of the Rihm quartet particularly benefitting from being played on loudspeakers at some volume today. Henze's 5th quartet seems both mournful and contemplative, by contrast. Both are works that have piqued my interest, at the very least.


----------



## Morimur

*Guillaume Dufay - Triste Plaisir (Norin, Cook, Ansorg)*


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): String Quartet in B Flat, D 36

Verdi Quartet: Susanne Rabenschlag and Peter Stein, violins -- Karin Wolf, viola -- Didier Poskin, cello


----------



## pmsummer

TIENTOS Y GLOSAS EN IBERIA
_Iberian music of the 16th and 17th Centuries_
The João Fontanes de Maqueixa organ of the São Vincente de Fora Convent, Lisbon
Jesús Martín Moro; organ
*Ensemble Gilles Binchois*
Dominique Vellard; director

Tempéraments


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1994.
> 
> View attachment 64053


I'm sorry, and mean no disrespect, but the album jacket made me think of this.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 71*

Rimsky-Korsakov: Sym. No. 2 "Antar"; Russian Easter Overture; Capriccio espagnol
Hermann Scherchen, London Symphony Orchestra (Tahra)










I suppose the conductor Hermann Scherchen is best known for his pioneering series of Mahler recordings. His Beethoven symphonies are also highly regarded by some -- including me. You less frequently hear Scherchen described as an exceptional interpreter of _Russian_ music. But he was. His Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, and Stravinsky recordings are uniformly excellent, always interesting. Even though nearly all of the Russian compositions that he recorded are warhorses, there's never a whiff of routine. One always senses Scherchen's complete commitment to the music; nothing is taken for granted. Fortunately for us, this 4-CD Tahra set includes one disc dedicated to Rimsky-Korsakov's music. Made in the early 1950's with the LSO and originally released on Nixa, these are some of the best recordings that Scherchen ever made.

Under Scherchen's baton, _Antar_ is like a glance through a kaleidoscope, always shifting and colorful and lovely. Just like _Scheherazade_, the music in _Antar_ can be ferocious at one moment and then delicate as gossamer the next. It's thrilling. Scherchen's recording was the first to convince me that this is a great work that deserves to be much more well-known. The _Russian Easter Overture_ and _Capriccio espagnol_ are common makeweights, but these performances are excellent too. I only wish that more of Scherchen's recorded legacy was made with the LSO. The orchestra makes a glorious sound. Their contribution to these superb performances cannot be overstated.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner *
Symphony No. IV in E flat major, WAB104.
-Le Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Lovro von Matačić.
-->




Enjoy.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Lo Gai Saber: Troubadours and Jongleurs 1100-1300" - Joel Cohen, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

SimonNZ said:


> "Lo Gai Saber: Troubadours and Jongleurs 1100-1300" - Joel Cohen, cond.


In spite of his fantastic discography, I think Cohen remains under appreciated.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Like Fritz Wunderlich, Lorrain Hunt Lieberson's early demise was a great loss to the art of classical singing.


----------



## phlrdfd

Arrangements of the two chamber symphonies by Barshai.


----------



## KenOC

phlrdfd said:


> View attachment 64098
> 
> Arrangements of the two chamber symphonies by Barshai.


Barshai's chamber orchestra arrangements are a great way to get your dose of Shostakovich!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.34 in E Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## aajj

Schubert - Symphony No. 4
Sawallisch - Dresden State Orchestra









Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
Annie Fischer, Sawallisch/Philharmonia Orch.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's Canti Del Capricorno - Michiko Hirayama, voice


----------



## Weston

pierrot said:


> On a unrelated note, I get the impression that the same album never appears twice in this thread.


Oh, but they do, sometimes by accident, sometimes by design.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Like Fritz Wunderlich, Lorrain Hunt Lieberson's early demise was a great loss to the art of classical singing.


My goodness! She was stunning! But I guess I think that about 90% of the women I see, as a few of you may have noticed.


----------



## opus55

J.S. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## Weston

The Great 2015 Ice Storm has me in the mood for overblown romantic period pieces.

*Franck: Les Djinns*
Roberto Benzi / Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra / ?? , piano










This is a tone poem with piano concerto leanings, a very nice combination. The themes and motifs get put through the ringer too. I love me some motif grinding. This is a real hidden masterpiece that should not be kept bottled up.

*Reinecke: King Manfred orchestral excerpts *
Alfred Walter / Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra










I think Reinecke is Franck or the other way around. Seriously, have you seen their photos? It's virtually the same guy. I'm wild about Reinecke's Symphony No. 2, but this is nice too, with exotic orchestral colors.

*Gliere: Sirens, Op. 33*
Stephan Gunzenhauser / Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra










I had thought this a pretty good representation of the romantic tone poem as well, while I was listening, but I confess between listening and writing this, it's completely gone from memory. I don't know if I was just getting tired, or if it is that forgettable.

I'd better call it a night. If you're in the northern hemisphere, stay warm.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pure delight.

_YOUNG_ Liz: Lehar,_ Paganini_ (Potpourri), Berlin, September _2_, 1939 (the day after W.W. II started; oh well, life and beauty goes on!), Hansgeorg Otto conducting the_ Orchester des Deutschen Opernhauses Berlin_

The entire cd set is absolutely wonderful in every way.










Scotto fiercely and dramatically _works it_. She gives her Princess Abigaille her all, but Sulioits is a hard act to follow- and Callas, just flat-out _impossible_.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:*
"Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K.450" (May 7, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K.453 No." (May 4, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Weston said:


> My goodness! She was stunning! But I guess I think that about 90% of the women I see, as a few of you may have noticed.


Speaking of which, imo:

playing now:










"The Unicorn: Medieval French Songs" - Anne Azema, soprano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mahler -Symphony No 5 Rattle, Bpo, 2002


----------



## tortkis

Palestrina: Lamentations de Jèremie








From Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 50th Anniversary Box. A stunning set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Feeling 'beauty,' feeling 'fierce.' Feeling 'beauty,' feeling 'fierce.' Feeling 'beauty,' feeling 'fierce.'"_

I'm sorry, was I thinking out loud?

I think I'll feel both beautiful and fierce and just play the exquisitely-refurbished Pristine Audio XR remastered highlights of_ both_. _;D_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bruckner Symphony No 4 Celibidache Münchner Philharmoniker 1983 Herkulessaal Live


----------



## Pugg

​Dame *Joan Sutherland *and Richard Bonynge in such a lovely song program :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Daniel Lentz: wolfMASS








Beautiful, and fun to listen to. I think Lentz is one of the best contemporary composers of vocal music. (His instrumental works are very good, too.)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Hello, I've just found another new composer I like. well, new to me anyway. You lot might have heard of him. I don't think I've heard any Bruckner before but I'm REALLY enjoying this performance of his 4th symphony!


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's I Presagi - Klangforum Wien


----------



## Blancrocher

Reger: String Quartet, op. 121 and Clarinet Quintet (Leister/Drolc)


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Hello, I've just found another new composer I like. well, new to me anyway. You lot might have heard of him. I don't think I've heard any Bruckner before but I'm REALLY enjoying this performance of his 4th symphony!


Love Bruckner...............


----------



## ArtMusic

Truely beautiful Classical music


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Viola da Gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Been working my way through this box set. There are some great performances. Aldo Ciccolini's Annees de Pelerinage stands out for special mention. And I am revising my opinion of Liszt - There is great subtlety and range here. His melodies are not immediately ear catching but there is enough of interest in his music to make the experience enjoyable.









Wonderful Portuquese Polphony from the 17th Century. These requiems from Lobo and Cardoso deserve wider exposure and the Naxos disc with Jeremy Summerly et al is as good as any other vocal ensemble on the market.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Bird Cage


----------



## Ingélou

Picking up on someone's post elsewhere :tiphat:, I'm listening to Georg Muffat, 12 Concerto Grossi - 




Muffat is a favourite of my baroque-performer violin teacher, and he lives up to expectations.
Elegant, with flurries of spirit, transporting me to that timeless realm :angel: of joy and beauty, just as the best music does - from any age or culture - for those who love it.


----------



## Pugg

DISC 3
Stravinsky: Serenade in A for Piano

Stravinsky: Sonata for Piano

Schoenberg: Klavierstück, Op. 33a

Schoenberg: Klavierstück, Op. 33b

Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, Op. 25

Stravinsky: Movements for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-19th and 20th Piano Concertos-Perahia and the ECO 
Haydn-101st and 102nd symphonies-Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch


----------



## Jeff W

*I'm back!*

Good morning TC! Slow night at work meant a lot of good music got listened to!









I started off with a favorite of mine, the Mozart Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante. Anne-Sophie Mutter played the solo violin and led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. She was joined by Yuri Bashmet on the viola in the Sinfonia Concertante. Great performances all around on this set.









Another favorite of mine, Gustav Holst's 'The Planets'. James Levine led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I have many recordings of this one but this one is my favorite of the bunch!









Some less familiar territory with Beethoven's Piano Sonatas No. 30, 31 & 32. Jeno Jando played the solo piano.









Finished out with what is becoming a new love of mine, Haydn String Quartets. Listened to the Opus 77 quartets and the incomplete Opus 103 quartet. The Festetics Quartet played. Probably the best $9.99 I ever spent on music.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Helene Grimaud playing Schumann´s Piano Concerto. Chailly would be very happy with her version, it as fast as his symphonies!. But the final product is, in both cases very good.
It is included in a box with her complete recordings, so it includes also pieces by Strauss, Brahms, Ravel, Gershwin, Beethoven and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Pugg

​Bellini : La Sonnambula .

*Dame Joan Sutherland* second recording, with Pavarotti and Ghiaurov.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Machavariani - Festive Overture (Gauck/Melodiya USSR)
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto (Hollander/RCA)*


----------



## pmsummer

ARS BRITANNICA
_Old Hall Manuscript - Madrigals - Lute Songs_
*Pro Cantione Antiqua*
Bruno Turner, Geofferey Mitchell, Ian Partdridge, directors

Das Alte Werk - Teldec


----------



## George O

Von Venedig nach Wien: Frühe Kammermusik im 17. Jahrhundert
From Venice to Vienna: Early Chamber Music of the 17th Century

pieces by
Dario Castello (1590-1658)
Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)
Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (1644-1704)
Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (1623-1680)
Bartolome de Selma y Salaverde (circa 1595-after 1638)

London Baroque:
Ingrid Seifert, baroque violin
Charles Madlam, viola da gamba
William Hunt, viola da gamba
John Toll, harpsichord

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1983


----------



## starthrower

Symphony In C


----------



## Polyphemus

Feel like recanting my heresy tonight so :-


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mendelssohn, _Violin Concerto_










Morning Marschallin Blair, reporting from the currently gorgeous early-morning sunny climes of Southern California- and hard-charging the wide-open steppe with Stokowski and just a bit of espresso.

This has to be my overall favorite performance of the _Polovstian Dances_ due to the fast pace of the charge, the unusually-swelling and exuberant choral climaxes, and the beautiful Decca engineering that brings this all out.


----------



## Itullian

Classic Haydn from Uncle Otto.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 79*

Scriabin: Piano Sonatas 
Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)










I've listened to many pianists play Scriabin's music, most notably Alexeev, Ashkenazy, Berman, Hamelin, Horowitz, Melnikov, Mustonen, Ogdon, and Sofronitsky. Despite many hours of listening, I feel that I'm only beginning to scratch the surface of Scriabin's sound-world. It's elusive music, very difficult to pin down. (I'm sure that's also part of its appeal.) Thus far, I've been drawn to Ashkenazy's Scriabin recordings more than any others. Here's what another commentator had to say about them:

"_Many here have mentioned Ashkenazy's recordings of the complete set and have done so with admiration. I concur. These are fine, rich, and most certainly authoritative readings that are informed not by speculation or fantasy -- elements that would have made them even better -- so much as they are by what Scriabin actually asks of his interpreter in the body of the scores themselves. Ashkenazy's performances are literal, yes, but hardly mechanical or dull; on the contrary, Ashkenazy reads this music much in the same way that one would read a book aloud, to wit, for sense and sensibility that makes a priority of musical narrative._"


----------



## Blancrocher

Marc-Andre Hamelin in Haydn Piano Sonatas, vol.3.

And, via Spotify: Boccherini String Quartets (Apponyi). On recommendation from TVox.


----------



## brotagonist

Starting to get into the story:









Wagner Walkuere (Act 1 and first part of Act 2)
Janowski/Dresden


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 64148
> View attachment 64149
> 
> 
> Marc-Andre Hamelin in Haydn Piano Sonatas, vol.3.
> 
> And, via Spotify: Boccherini String Quartets (Apponyi). On recommendation from TVox.


Marc-Andre Hamelin doing Haydn, how lovely. . .

Blancrocher, I just want to assure you- from your post at a different thread- that Skinnerian operant conditioning never works on me- so never fear. _;D_ Thanks for the courteous regard. _;D_

Cheers.


----------



## pmsummer

SACRÆ CANTIONES
*Orlando de Lassus*
Collegium Vocale
Knabenchor Hannover
Phillippe Herreweghe; director
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall; director

Musique en Wallonie - Astrée


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Eclat/Multiples
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Debussy: Nocturnes, Rhapsodie, Jeux, La Mer
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## pmsummer

LA SUBLIME PORTE
_Voix d'Istanbul 1430 - 1750_
Gürsoy Dinçer
Lior Elmaleh
Montserrat Figueras
*Hespérion XXI*
Jordi Savall, director

Alia Vox

Will be spending Shrove Tuesday hearing this performed tonight by Hespérion XXI.... after enjoying a Thai dinner. Who says I'm not multi-cultural?


----------



## Vasks

pmsummer said:


> Who says I'm not multi-cultural?


I said it, but I really didn't mean it...:lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I wish I could have heard Dernesch in this!




























Natalie Dessay sings so fervidly sexy and pure Renaissance gorgeous in this. I can't tell you how many times I've played her cuts.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 51*

Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)










For a long time, Leonard Bernstein's Mahler 6 with the Vienna PO was my benchmark. I also admired Rafael Kubelik's studio Sixth. Last year, I bought EMI's set commemorating the 150th anniversary of Mahler's birth. Several recordings in that box turned me around, but none more than Barbirolli's Sixth. It's quickly become a new favorite. I love Barbirolli's interpretation, which -- like Bernstein's -- strikes me as intensely personal. Tempos are sometimes slower than what you'd normally hear, but the music never drags. Barbirolli's also convinced me that the Andante/Scherzo order makes the most sense musically. That said, those finer points are only secondary; the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. This performance is extraordinary, luminous, one-of-a-kind.


----------



## pmsummer

OCTET, MUSIC FOR A LARGE ENSEMBLE, VIOLIN PHASE
*Steve Reich*
Steve Reich and Musicians

ECM


----------



## Vinski

Beethoven, Große Fuge.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

ORIENT - OCCIDENT
_1200-1700_
*Hespèrion XXI*
Jordi Savall

Alia Vox


----------



## csacks

Still in love with Helene Grimaud (my mother had been so happy because she is "a good jewish girl"), now listening her version of Mozart´s 23rd piano concert. The Chamber Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio, conducted by Radoslaw Szulc is playing with her.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Run with the swift!

I love how _La Cenerentola_ just hits the ground running.


----------



## Albert7

csacks said:


> Still in love with Helene Grimaud (my mother had been so happy because she is "a good jewish girl"), now listening her version of Mozart´s 23rd piano concert. The Chamber Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio, conducted by Radoslaw Szulc is playing with her.
> View attachment 64152


I love Helene Grimaud. She is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Clara Haskil:










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 19 (K.459); Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Clara Haskil, Henry Swoboda, Winterthur Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

Heard this lovely album of cello transcriptions off iTunes.


----------



## Triplets

Schubert, Great C Minor Symphony, Furtwangler via U Tube


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 51*
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 6
> Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, Leonard Bernstein's Mahler 6 with the Vienna PO was my benchmark. I also admired Rafael Kubelik's studio Sixth. Last year, I bought EMI's set commemorating the 150th anniversary of Mahler's birth. Several recordings in that box turned me around, but none more than Barbirolli's Sixth. It's quickly become a new favorite. I love Barbirolli's interpretation, which -- like Bernstein's -- strikes me as intensely personal. Tempos are sometimes slower than what you'd normally hear, but the music never drags. Barbirolli's also convinced me that the Andante/Scherzo order makes the most sense musically. That said, those finer points are only secondary; the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. This performance is extraordinary, luminous, one-of-a-kind.


That recording has many fans who say similar things. I have that box set, which I bought for the Horenstein 4th. The Barb 6th strikes me as a serious but somewhat earthbound attempt at implacability. Perhaps my ears are just to used to alternative versions that have more momentum. I'll have to give it another try.


----------



## Triplets

csacks said:


> Still in love with Helene Grimaud (my mother had been so happy because she is "a good jewish girl"), now listening her version of Mozart´s 23rd piano concert. The Chamber Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio, conducted by Radoslaw Szulc is playing with her.
> View attachment 64152


She is a member of the tribe? You mean there is hope for me yet? Not sure I would want those wolves joining me in the sack, however....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I wish I could have heard Dernesch in this!


 In her soprano days she sang the Dyer's Wife at Covent Garden. Unfortunately that was before I lived in London.


----------



## George O

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Von Biber (1644-1704): Rosenkranz Sonaten über die 15 Mysterien aus dem Marienleben

Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
Rudolf Ewerhart, positiv, harpsichord, regal
Johannes Koch, viola da gamba

3-LP Vox box (NYC), from 1962

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Theodor von Schacht (1748-1823): Clarinet Concerto in B Major

Hans Stadlmair conducting the Bamberger Symphony -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> LA SUBLIME PORTE
> _Voix d'Istanbul 1430 - 1750_
> Gürsoy Dinçer
> Lior Elmaleh
> Montserrat Figueras
> *Hespérion XXI*
> Jordi Savall, director
> 
> Alia Vox
> 
> Will be spending Shrove Tuesday hearing this performed tonight by Hespérion XXI.... after enjoying a Thai dinner. Who says I'm not multi-cultural?


That should be fabulous!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.3 in B Flat, KV281

Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Pinchas Zukerman (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 6, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
*Schumann*: "Cello Concerto in A minor, Op.129"
[Soloist] Leonard Rose (Vc), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 24, 1960)


----------



## tortkis

Li Tans Nouveaus - Anne Azéma (soprano), Constantinople (ensemble), Kiya Tabassian (conductor)









ATMA Classique
_"The present recording proposes a repertoire of songs whose poetry and music are the work of troubadours and trouvères active in 12th- and 13th-century France. These pieces constitute in fact the first mediaeval surviving examples of song written in the vernacular."_


----------



## SimonNZ

Hans Abrahamsen's Ten Preludes for String Quartet - Kontra Quartet










Jorge Grundman's Surviving A Son's Suicide - Brodsky Quartet


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> She is a member of the tribe? You mean there is hope for me yet? Not sure I would want those wolves joining me in the sack, however....


I think she's in a committed relationship--he's a photographer, methinks.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Heinrich Ignaz Franz Von Biber (1644-1704): Rosenkranz Sonaten über die 15 Mysterien aus dem Marienleben
> 
> Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
> Rudolf Ewerhart, positiv, harpsichord, regal
> Johannes Koch, viola da gamba
> 
> 3-LP Vox box (NYC), from 1962
> 
> 5 stars


Soooooooooo cute!- Hi Emma!


----------



## Pugg

​*La Stupenda* and Big P in duet 
The most glorious couple on the Decca catalogue:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Krzysztof Meyer's String Quartet No.5 - Wieniawski String Quartet


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Birtwistle - The Tree of Strings (for string quartet)
Poulenc - O Magnum Mysterium (choral)
Corbett-Davies - There is Another Sky (choral)

So much lovely music!


----------



## Albert7

Listening to fine clip put up by clavi tonight on TinyChat:






Takacs Quartet playing Haydn.


----------



## Josh




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Well the site has been down for me all day for some reason so I wan't able to share . But I listened to Mahler's 9th, Beethoven's 5th, conducted by Bernstein and Beethoven's Violin Concerto, played by Arabella Steinbacher. All in all a good night's listening!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: String Quintets K.515/516 (Grumiaux); Piano Concertos 20/24 (Brendel/Marriner)


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Well the site has been down for me all day for some reason so I wan't able to share . But I listened to Mahler's 9th, Beethoven's 5th, conducted by Bernstein and Beethoven's Violin Concerto, played by Arabella Steinbacher. All in all a good night's listening!


No Bruckner?.........................


----------



## Josh

Like an orchestral seance calling up the spirits of nature...


----------



## Haydn man

This arrived this week 
The third symphony has much shorter movements and is typical of the other works by Glass that I have enjoyed e.g. Violin Concerto. The second symphony by contrast develops over longer movements and will require some more listening time.
The cover picture is the cardboard oversleave the CD case is a typical Naxos disc, well recorded with some interesting written notes included


----------



## jim prideaux

been on a real classical 'kick' with Mozart and Haydn for a few days-turned to Mahler 9th-HvK and the BPO last night-yes, the famous recording that has been the recipient of so many accolades and I quite literally 'could not take it'-I am well aware that the problem is mine but the contrast was so profound-I do believe that each of Mahler's symphonies almost stands alone in its individual response to the world and I am still looking forward to finally getting a CD of the 1st as I only have it on vinyl!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> No Bruckner?.........................


Ha! Maybe tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded in 1998, this excellent disc has David Daniels in top form, his legato impeccable and displaying his ability to sing off the words. You really feel he understands the Italian texts and his diction is well nigh perfect. Not an aspirate to be heard, please note.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to a newly acquired CD of Melartin 5th and 6th Symphonies-Leonid Grin and the Tampere Philarmonic


----------



## Haydn man

This was suggested to me by Becca after my post on Brahms Serenades
Great recommendation and enjoyed it 
Thanks again to another helpful TC member


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Ginastera: Music for Cello & Piano (Oh/Kosawer); String Quartets (Enso)


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Soooooooooo cute!- Hi Emma!













Hi Marschallin,

Stop to smell the roses. That's how I feel about it.

Emma


----------



## SimonNZ

Emma has the most exquisite healthy looking coat. She's clearly loved.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin : Preludes and Impromptus *


----------



## Jeff W

Another hodge podge of listening last night and this morning.









Started off with Schubert's Octet. The groups L'Archibudelli (for the strings) and Mozzafiato (for the winds) joined forces for this fine recording on period instruments.









Jumping to music written for a larger ensemble, the Fourth and Fifth symphonies by Carl Nielsen. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony.









I know I just listened to these quartets last night, but I thought I'd see how the Schneider Quartet would handle Haydn's Opus 77 & 103 quartets. I thought they did quite well.









Last, some Beethoven. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra in the Fifth Symphony, the Septet and the Egmont Overture.


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie LeClair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.7, No.3

Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Goldberg Variations
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

One of the greatest Bach keyboard performances it has been my pleasure to experience.
Seventy eight minutes of bliss and delight!

Hantaï is an astonishing harpsichord virtuoso whose playing can occasionally become eccentric, but not here!! Most, but not all repeated sections are taken. Judicious use of ornaments.

For me this one's just about perfect.

By the way, the initial performance of the Aria includes both repeated sections. However, at the work's conclusion, the Aria is played straight without repeats.

Beautiful, sensual sounding harpsichord. Terrific recorded sound.

If you want to hear a great harpsichord recording of Bach, this one's urgently recommended!


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> That recording has many fans who say similar things. I have that box set, which I bought for the Horenstein 4th. The Barb 6th strikes me as a serious but somewhat earthbound attempt at implacability. Perhaps my ears are just to used to alternative versions that have more momentum. I'll have to give it another try.


Isn't it interesting how we all hear things differently? 

Do give it another shot. Then again, it may never end up ringing true with you. (It hit me right between the eyes right away.)

BTW: What do you think of the Horenstein M4? I've owned it on "Classics for Pleasure" vinyl for years. I _like_ the performance, but it's not one of my favorites.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Schubert, Great C Minor Symphony, Furtwangler via U Tube


Nice, but it's C Major. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Good morning from Antarctica. I'm not sure how I wound up here, but I have all the comforts of home so I guess it's okay.

*Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 20 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:18*
Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano










This one begins heavily into Mozart territory, but quickly moves on to more of what I expect from Haydn, a playful workout.

*Beethoven: Quintet, Op. 16*
Barenboim, Clevenger, et al










This early work sounds less Beethovenian and more typical of the time, but is not without its sunshine, something I need more of today.

*Ries: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 17 *
Mendelssohn Trio Berlin / Daniel Raiskin, piano










On to another Beethoven work, or rather it may as well be. The main theme of movement 1 is quite lovely. Movement 2 is a mysterious brooding cousin to the "Moonlight" sonata opening, while movement 3 lightens the mood. Highly enjoyable.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> been on a real classical 'kick' with Mozart and Haydn for a few days-turned to Mahler 9th-HvK and the BPO last night-yes, the famous recording that has been the recipient of so many accolades and I quite literally 'could not take it'-I am well aware that the problem is mine but the contrast was so profound-I do believe that each of Mahler's symphonies almost stands alone in its individual response to the world and I am still looking forward to finally getting a CD of the 1st as I only have it on vinyl!


Which Karajan/BPO Mahler's_ Ninth_?- as he did a _studio_ one (a bit leaden and earthbound in my view) and an absolutely angelic and sublime _live _ one- which_ I hope _isn't the one you're referring to (actually I'm quite sure of it). Ha. Ha. Ha.

Respectfully, my aesthetic inclinations go precisely the other way. _;D_ I find it the most beautifully articulated, balanced, and contoured Mahler's _Ninth_ I've ever heard.

So cheers to your taste, and to my own.

- And as JACE is so fond of saying: "Funny how we hear things so differently."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Hi Marschallin,
> 
> Stop to smell the roses. That's how I feel about it.
> 
> Emma


I can't handle this, George! May I jump into your computer screen and just hug Her?

_Hi Em!!!_


----------



## Vronsky

Magnus Lindberg -- Orchestral Music (conductors Sakari Oramo, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Jukka-Pekka Saraste)


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Itzhak Perlman* play Beethoven's and Mendelssohn's Violin Concertos:










Beethoven: Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia O
Mendelssohn: André Previn, LSO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The recording quality on this is absolutely_ pristine_; so 'pristine' in fact, that I could tell how exceptional it was from the first couple of chords.

I already have the Baker (in English), the Auger, the McNair, and now the Galli_ Poppeas_- and I have to say, even though I've only heard disc one so far (having got it in the mail last night), the Venexiana takes the cake: I love the _principals_, I love the engineering_ balances _between the soloists and the players, and I love the slightly-resonant, pure-as-a-bell _acoustic_ of the Church of San Carlo, Modena.

Emanuela Galli's definately my girl with her superbly dramatic, minxy, sexy, and absolutely devious Poppea- but Xenia Meijer (Goddess I love the name 'Xenia') sings equally effectively with her wonderfully spoiled and aristocratic Ottavia as well.

I am so _in love _with this performance.

If you're not familiar with the Venexiana reading, sell the farm and acquire it. The cast of singers and the level of dramatic expressivity are absolutely unrivaled in my view.


----------



## Vasks

_Handel on vinyl_

*Handel - Overture to "Alcina" (Leppard/Philips)
Handel - Water Music Suite #2 (Menuhin/Angel)
Handel - Concerti grossi, Op 6, Nos. 3 & 4 (Marriner/London)*


----------



## cjvinthechair

MoonlightSonata said:


> Birtwistle - The Tree of Strings (for string quartet)
> Poulenc - O Magnum Mysterium (choral)
> Corbett-Davies - There is Another Sky (choral)
> 
> So much lovely music!


Ah, you've certainly beaten me there ! 'Corbett-Davies' I can't find a Google entry for at all - any clues, please ?


----------



## cjvinthechair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 51*
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 6
> Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, Leonard Bernstein's Mahler 6 with the Vienna PO was my benchmark. I also admired Rafael Kubelik's studio Sixth. Last year, I bought EMI's set commemorating the 150th anniversary of Mahler's birth. Several recordings in that box turned me around, but none more than Barbirolli's Sixth. It's quickly become a new favorite. I love Barbirolli's interpretation, which -- like Bernstein's -- strikes me as intensely personal. Tempos are sometimes slower than what you'd normally hear, but the music never drags. Barbirolli's also convinced me that the Andante/Scherzo order makes the most sense musically. That said, those finer points are only secondary; the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. This performance is extraordinary, luminous, one-of-a-kind.


Ah - hearing this with the CBSO (UK) next wk.(along with Berg 3 Pieces for Orch.) - magic piece !

Having an 'S' day (not sure why !) - 
Simpson Flute Concerto (link to Part 1) 



 Skalkottas Violin Concerto 



 Skrowaczewski - Passacaglia Immaginaria 



 Sierra - Missa Latina


----------



## starthrower

Early to mid 70s recordings.


----------



## Weston

*Schumann: Faschingsschwank Aus Wien, Op.26*
Sviatoslav Richter










This is the kind of finger abuse I expect Schumann. It almost sounds like piano four hands.

*Field: Divertissment No. 1, for 2 violins, viola, bass & piano in E major, H. 13
Field: Divertissment No. 2, for 2 violins, viola, cello & piano in A major, H. 14
*Matthias Bamert / London Mozart Players / Miceal O'Rourke, piano










These are fine but did not divert me much, though I love the concertos form the same collection.

*Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89 *
Fine Arts Quartet / Cristina Ortiz, piano










Mysterious piano but overly dramatic strings in this performance, not that I am aware of hearing any other performances. Some of the harmonic structure moves in direction I would not predict. I always enjoy that.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Von Venedig nach Wien: Frühe Kammermusik im 17. Jahrhundert
> From Venice to Vienna: Early Chamber Music of the 17th Century
> 
> pieces by
> Dario Castello (1590-1658)
> Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)
> Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (1644-1704)
> Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (1623-1680)
> Bartolome de Selma y Salaverde (circa 1595-after 1638)
> 
> London Baroque:
> Ingrid Seifert, baroque violin
> Charles Madlam, viola da gamba
> William Hunt, viola da gamba
> John Toll, harpsichord
> 
> on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1983


Whatsa golf ball doing on that cover?


----------



## elgar's ghost

British double-header this afternoon. I've never _totally_ warmed to Delius in the way that I have with other British composers but Brigg Fair and In A Summer Garden et al. are fine tone poems and are cocooning me nicely before the grittiness of the Britten opera.


----------



## Morimur

*Guillaume Dufay - Chansons (Tetraktys)*

I've been listening to a lot of Renaissance music as of late, and am seriously considering forsaking all other musics / eras. To my ears, the music of _Dufay, Desprez, Monteverdi_ and others, sounds so very pure and unpretentious-it is the best kind of _beautiful_. At the present moment, most other music sounds cluttered and irrelevant. The lone exception being the Immortal Beloved, (no, not Beethoven) _J.S. Bach_.


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> Isn't it interesting how we all hear things differently?
> 
> Do give it another shot. Then again, it may never end up ringing true with you. (It hit me right between the eyes right away.)
> 
> BTW: What do you think of the Horenstein M4? I've owned it on "Classics for Pleasure" vinyl for years. I _like_ the performance, but it's not one of my favorites.


 The Classics For Pleasure release of the Horenstein 4th was marred by a poor sonic mix. Horenstein himself is said to have objected to it. I own a copy of that lp and I can state that the digital version is much better, much more open, with headroom and realistic balances. When vinylistas claim that lps always top CDs, this would be Exhibit #1 for the rebuttal.

Regarding the performance, I like it very much, to the point where I shelled out for the EMI Mahler box to get it, because it has been unavailable otherwise. I also welcomed getting to know the Barb 6th, which I had seen praised, but had never encountered.
Horenstein emphasizes the more sinister side of the music; II is the emotional fulcrum here. In some other recordings II winds up being more of a throwaway to the more positive and serene movements. My favorite 4th remains Szell/Cleveland, but I feel that J.H. provides a very valid alternative experience.
Regarding the Barb 6th, I am replaying it as I type, and enjoying it quite a bit more than I had previously. I still don't care for Barb's opening tread, which strikes me as world weary and resigned, rather than fraught with menace. I improves as it goes along, and the resigned but dread filled mood continues, and I feel this is a valid way of viewing the proceedings. I will still continue to prefer Conductors who are less hypothyroid here, but Mahler's music can sustain many approaches. On to the other movements!
I listened to the Horenstein 5th, a live recording from Edinburgh with the Berlin Phil (in mono), on You Tube yesterday. I had ordered the same performance as a Pristine Audio download and was chagrined to find it for free yesterday. At any rate
it is fascinating. I is a true Funeral Marche, a point that many Conductors seem to miss. II and III are alittle less sardonic than I am used to, and makes it's point in a much different way. The Adagietto is swift, to the point but moving, and V coheres as well as any Conductor and sounds more of a piece with what has transpired before, possibly because II and III were played more straight faced.


----------



## Guest

Nymphea
Saariaho
Cikada String Quartet.

Wow, this is cleaning my ears out.


----------



## Pugg

​Verdi : Nabucco.
*Elena Souliotis/* Tito Gobbi.

_Sensational and superb recording._:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The climaxes in the _Gloria_ movement are like the warrior angelic host out of Dante's Empyrean- ferocious_ and _glorious.

If one likes Mahler's _Eighth_ and Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_, I daresay this will resonate as well.










Splendid, sunny-side-up (if a tad bit 'formal') fun. I like this cd so much that I just ordered the first volume as well.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ravel: Complete Piano Works vol. 1; Dominique Merlet (Mandala). Volume 2 pictured; Volume 1 image N/A. These were not easy to find, incidentally.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 40*

Charles Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord, Mass., 1840-60"
Marc-André Hamelin (New World)










To my knowledge, Hamelin is one of only two pianists who have recorded the "Concord" twice. (The other is the artist who premiered the work, John Kirkpatrick.) Both of Hamelin's recordings are exceptional, but I prefer the rougher-hewn, rhythmic vitality of the first version, made in 1988 for New World Records.

Here are a few of my thoughts on this particular recording from my Ives site:

_In his writings, Ives imagines Emerson as someone who is so "intensely on the lookout for the trail of his star that he has no time to stop and retrace his footprints." On the CD, Hamelin not only looks up at the sky, he launches into the stratosphere. It's a performance that makes one think of space travel: planets, meteors, stars. All go coursing by in a flash. Hamelin has staggering technique, and at times it is breathtaking. But he brings more than just flash to the performance. It is deeply felt, and Hamelin seems completely at home in Ives' idiom. Listen to the closing moments of the sonata. It's breath-taking music and pianism._

BTW: This is the 50th entry in my "100 Favorites" project. I'm half-way home!


----------



## Bruce

*Bruckner 1 and Elgar VC*

My selections for today:

Bruckner - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Abaddo conducting the Lucerne Festival Orchestra









Though I've only listened to the 1st and 4th from this set, it seems very good.

And Elgar - Violin Concerto in B minor - Znaider along with Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden









This concerto remains an enigma to me, and I'm planning on listening to it several times over the next few days by different performers to see if I can make any sense of it.

And finally, a work by a composer I've not yet heard, Frank Converse, a work a called Endymion's Narrative









which I've not yet heard, but it's in the queue. . .


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> The Classics For Pleasure release of the Horenstein 4th was marred by a poor sonic mix. Horenstein himself is said to have objected to it. I own a copy of that lp and I can state that the digital version is much better, much more open, with headroom and realistic balances. When vinylistas claim that lps always top CDs, this would be Exhibit #1 for the rebuttal.


I agree with you that the sound is _*greatly*_ improved on the CD version. But I'm still not completely won over by it.

My faves for the M4 are Davrath/Abravanel/Utah SO and Blegen/Levine/Chicago SO.



Triplets said:


> I listened to the Horenstein 5th, a live recording from Edinburgh with the Berlin Phil (in mono), on You Tube yesterday. I had ordered the same performance as a Pristine Audio download and was chagrined to find it for free yesterday. At any rate it is fascinating. I is a true Funeral Marche, a point that many Conductors seem to miss. II and III are alittle less sardonic than I am used to, and makes it's point in a much different way. The Adagietto is swift, to the point but moving, and V coheres as well as any Conductor and sounds more of a piece with what has transpired before, possibly because II and III were played more straight faced.


I'll have to look for that Horenstein M5, as I've never heard it. I think Horenstein is a TREMENDOUS conductor, particularly in Mahler's music. I _treasure_ his recordings of the M1, M3, and M9 -- even if I've never really been knocked out by his M4.


----------



## jim prideaux

Marschallin Blair said:


> Which Karajan/BPO Mahler's_ Ninth_?- as he did a _studio_ one (a bit leaden and earthbound in my view) and an absolutely angelic and sublime _live _ one- which_ I hope _isn't the one you're referring to (actually I'm quite sure of it). Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Respectfully, my aesthetic inclinations go precisely the other way. _;D_ I find it the most beautifully articulated, balanced, and contoured Mahler's _Ninth_ I've ever heard.
> 
> So cheers to your taste, and to my own.
> 
> - And as JACE is so fond of saying: "Funny how we hear things so differently."


as I hopefully made clear I am more than accepting of the fact that the problem temporarily lay with me-I also fully support the observation made by JACE-I would even go so far to argue that our own individual perceptions of both a piece of music and a particular recording may vary according to circumstance and over time-this is all a prelude to admitting that the recording I was listening to is the one you highlighted so that may bring about a hiatus in diplomatic relations between southern California and N.E.England.........


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> as I hopefully made clear I am more than accepting of the fact that the problem temporarily lay with me-I also fully support the observation made by JACE-I would even go so far to argue that our own individual perceptions of both a piece of music and a particular recording may vary according to circumstance and over time-this is all a prelude to admitting that the recording I was listening to is the one you highlighted so that may bring about a hiatus in diplomatic relations between southern California and N.E.England.........


Oh, absolutely. . . . . . . . . _ not_! _;D_

Pluralism, dissention, and individuated taste are universal _birthrights_.

- and cheers to that.


----------



## George O

Morimur said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Renaissance music as of late, and am seriously considering forsaking all other musics / eras. To my ears, the music of _Dufay, Desprez, Monteverdi_ and others, *sounds so very pure and unpretentious*-it is the best kind of _beautiful_. At the present moment, most other music sounds cluttered and irrelevant. The lone exception being the Immortal Beloved, (no, not Beethoven) _J.S. Bach_.


Yes! I'd take early music over all other if I had to choose. But I much prefer hopping about one period to another. Dufay and Josquin are always a breath of fresh air whenever I return to them.


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Whatsa golf ball doing on that cover?


I don't rightly know; maybe the painter likes golf? I love Roberto Patelli's work though. Just to show you that it was no one-off, this is the cover for the outer case of the third set of records:


----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_Tosca_
Riccardo Muti | Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala
Maria Guleghina (Tosca) | Salvatore Licitra (Caravadossi) | Leo Nucci (Scarpia)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar, Cello Concerto (du Pré)
Holst, The Planets

Utterly, utterly, stunning.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

BEETHOVEN Symphony No 6 (Pastoral) in F Op 68 LEONARD BERNSTEIN


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1887 version)
Hamburg Philharmonic, cond. Young


----------



## Albert7

Mahlerian said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1887 version)
> Hamburg Philharmonic, cond. Young


I just added this to my iTunes wishlist thanks.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat with LordLance listening to this






Debussy's Images.


----------



## Haydn man

JACE said:


> Now listening to *Itzhak Perlman* play Beethoven's and Mendelssohn's Violin Concertos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia O
> Mendelssohn: André Previn, LSO


The first CD my wife and I bought was the Beethoven disc (1985 if memory serves me right) the cover is the central image of Perlman
Wonderful performance and still has pride of place in our collection


----------



## Blancrocher

Fou Ts'ong in Mozart piano works.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - String Quartet Op. 132, performed by the Borodin Quartet, on YouTube.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Kawka's vibrantly-balanced textural clarity with _Derive 1._



















Check out that arresting subtlety Karajan employs with the quiet part right before the swelling climax in the first movement of his sixties _La Mer_.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Sacred Music; Cornerstone Works of Sacred Music (29 CD)*

Will be in the company of this behemoth for awhile...










Highly recommended!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Symphony No 3 E flat major Eroica Leonard Bernstein Wiener Philarmoniker


----------



## pianississimo

Lots of Angela Hewitt in tomorrow's playlist ahead of her recital in Leeds, UK which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## hpowders

Polyphemus said:


> Feel like recanting my heresy tonight so :-
> 
> View attachment 64147


We also have a "confessions" thread. That may prove to be of some comfort. :angel:


----------



## JACE

Haydn man said:


> The first CD my wife and I bought was the Beethoven disc (1985 if memory serves me right) the cover is the central image of Perlman
> Wonderful performance and still has pride of place in our collection


Yes, some great music for sure!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 75*

Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19, D958 & 20, D959
Maurizio Pollini (DG)










Pollini doesn't draw attention to himself. His playing is as transparent as pure water. It's hard to imagine Schubert's beautiful, happy, sad music any other way. It seems inevitable, just so.


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Carlo Maria Giulini: Great Conductors of the Twentieth Century*

Includes:
- Rossini: "Tancredi" Overture (Philharmonia, 1964)
- Beethoven: 7th Symphony (Chicago SO, 1971)
- Ravel: "Ma Mere l'Oye" (Bavarian RSO, 1979)
- Bizet: "Jeux d'enfants" (Philharmonia, 1956)
- Beethoven: "Egmont Overture" (RAI Torino SO, 1968)
- Schumann: 3rd Symphony "Rhenish" (Mahler orchestration) (Philharmonia, 1958)
- Stravinsky: 1919 "Firebird" Suite (Philharmonia, 1956)
- J. Strauss: "Emperor" Waltz (Vienna SO, 1974)


----------



## Albert7

Slowly listening to this wonderful album downloaded from iTunes and on a Boost Mobile ZTE Warp phone synced using iSyncr. Good test for the software.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Prokofiev's Symphony No.4 - Dimitrij Kitajenko, cond.


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Roslavets - Nocturne for harp, oboe, 2 violas and cello (1913)


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Rontgen's String Trio No.1 - Lendvai String Trio


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Khatia's Lizst is variable to me. . . extremely so.

She really goes for the laurels with the pyrotechnics in the _Sonata in B Minor_. Her tone's entirely too heavy for my tastes, and some of the extremely difficult passages with the rapid trills which should be fast as lightning and light as air- are just too plodding and forced. She clearly is emulating Argerich- but without Argerich's command and control.

Perhaps I'm unduly austere, though, as my standards for this are the thirties Horowitz and the early sixties Richter (my all time fave).

Anyway, her _Mephisto Waltz _is great- as it doesn't require the more delicate finessings of the _Sonata in B Minor_. Its fast, fierce, and Satanic. I like it a lot- though again, some of the subtlety seems to elude her at times.

The Bach fillers are charming, if not particularly distinguished.

The bonus DVD of her dressed as a 'Faust' Khatia, a 'Mephistopheles' Khatia, and a 'Margeurite' Khatia while playing her piano in someone's verdant backyard is a couple minutes of fluff- but not a documentary of any sort.

A fun disc for me but certainly not a _sine qua non_ by any standard.


----------



## KenOC

Berwald, Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonie Singulière". Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. A wonderful symphony currently being discussed elsewhere.


----------



## Albert7

Great cover btw... Nice tribal feel for the ladies.



SimonNZ said:


> on the radio:
> 
> Rontgen's String Trio No.1 - Lendvai String Trio


----------



## Albert7

Why the swan? It ain't no Lohengrin eh? 



Marschallin Blair said:


> Khatia's Lizst is variable to me. . . extremely so.
> 
> She really goes for the laurels with the pyrotechnics in the _Sonata in B Minor_. Her tone's entirely too heavy for my tastes, and some of the extremely difficult passages with the rapid trills which should be fast as lightning and light as air- are just too plodding and forced. She clearly is emulating Argerich- but without Argerich's command and control.
> 
> Perhaps I'm unduly austere, though, as my standards for this are the thirties Horowitz and the early sixties Richter (my all time fave).
> 
> Anyway, her _Mephisto Waltz _is great- as it doesn't require the more delicate finessings of the _Sonata in B Minor_. Its fast, fierce, and Satanic. I like it a lot- though again, some of the subtlety seems to elude her at times.
> 
> The Bach fillers are charming, if not particularly distinguished.
> 
> The bonus DVD of her dressed as a 'Faust' Khatia, a 'Mephistopheles' Khatia, and a 'Margeurite' Khatia while playing her piano in someone's verdant backyard is a couple minutes of fluff- but not a documentary of any sort.
> 
> A fun disc for me but certainly not a _sine qua non_ by any standard.


----------



## Polyphemus

albertfallickwang said:


> I just added this to my iTunes wishlist thanks.


You wont regret it.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

First time getting into Mauricio Kagel- Acustica (1970) first part of it is avant-garde acoustic, second part is electronic.

Georg Haas- La Profondeur for ensemble (2009).

Gleb Kanasevich- [PINK]c for for amplified clarinet (half played, half voiced), amplified viola/voice, bass drum, frying pan (!), and synthesized sound (2013). Very interesting. Actually, the extended technique playing of the clarinet is the highlight of the piece, bringing the instrument to its very limit, making a stark wind sound.

Marek Poliks- CIN(shift) for percussion (2011). Really thoughtful and rhythmic.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A marvelous recording I haven't heard in a long time. I looked her up on Amazon and discovered 11 volumes on Eloquence that I will need to add to my "Wish List".



















Barbirolli and Strauss, Lehar, and Schubert? What is not to like? The perfect lyrical conductor for the lyrical music of Vienna. I especially look forward to Schubert's 9th.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Why the swan? It ain't no Lohengrin eh?


Swan do you think these gaffes will end?


----------



## George O

Evensong for Ash Wednesday

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge / David Willcocks

on Argo (London), from 1964


----------



## Vaneyes

*Liszt*: Piano Sonata in B minor, w. Demidenko (rec.1992).

*Martin*: Violin Concerto; Cello Concerto, w. Kling/Kates/Louisville O./Whitney/Mester (rec.1963, 1973).


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> I agree with you that the sound is _*greatly*_ improved on the CD version. But I'm still not completely won over by it.
> 
> My faves for the M4 are Davrath/Abravanel/Utah SO and Blegen/Levine/Chicago SO.
> 
> I'll have to look for that Horenstein M5, as I've never heard it. I think Horenstein is a TREMENDOUS conductor, particularly in Mahler's music. I _treasure_ his recordings of the M1, M3, and M9 -- even if I've never really been knocked out by his M4.


You should also check out Horenstein in 6, done in the Studio with the Stockholm PO in stereo, and the mono 8th, from a BBC Concert in the late 50s. There is also a stereo 7th with the Philharmonia, filled with bloopers but greatly paced.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> We also have a "confessions" thread. That may prove to be of some comfort. :angel:


With Clerical Moderator-in-Residence, I understand.:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> I don't rightly know; maybe the painter likes golf? I love Roberto Patelli's work though. Just to show you that it was no one-off, this is the cover for the outer case of the third set of records:


Blimey, I say, I say.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 40*
> 
> Charles Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord, Mass., 1840-60"
> Marc-André Hamelin (New World)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, Hamelin is one of only two pianists who have recorded the "Concord" twice. (The other is the artist who premiered the work, John Kirkpatrick.) Both of Hamelin's recordings are exceptional, but I prefer the rougher-hewn, rhythmic vitality of the first version, made in 1988 for New World Records.
> 
> Here are a few of my thoughts on this particular recording from my Ives site:
> 
> _In his writings, Ives imagines Emerson as someone who is so "intensely on the lookout for the trail of his star that he has no time to stop and retrace his footprints." On the CD, Hamelin not only looks up at the sky, he launches into the stratosphere. It's a performance that makes one think of space travel: planets, meteors, stars. All go coursing by in a flash. Hamelin has staggering technique, and at times it is breathtaking. But he brings more than just flash to the performance. It is deeply felt, and Hamelin seems completely at home in Ives' idiom. Listen to the closing moments of the sonata. It's breath-taking music and pianism._
> 
> BTW: This is the 50th entry in my "100 Favorites" project. I'm half-way home!


So far, so good, JACE. Safe journey for the remaining steps.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Still trudging through the letter B (on my artist list, so by first name). Trying to focus on the composers from whom I have the most material... it won't be as difficult to get through the names with 4 or 5 albums. Today's listenings so far:

*B*ela Bartok - Sonata For Solo Violin








*B*enjamin Britten - Death In Venice








*B*ohuslav Martinu - The Epic Of Gilgamesh








*B*ela Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
*Robert White - Thomas Tallis - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de Lassus - Estêvao de Brito*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly; director

Naxos


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> Will be in the company of this behemoth for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommended!


Need.

Must. Get. A. Job.


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> You should also check out Horenstein in 6, done in the Studio with the Stockholm PO in stereo, and the mono 8th, from a BBC Concert in the late 50s. There is also a stereo 7th with the Philharmonia, filled with bloopers but greatly paced.


I knew about Horenstein's Mahler 6th & 8th, but I'd never gotten 'round to hearing them. OTOH, I wasn't aware that Horenstein had made a recording of Mahler's 7th.

I'll have to investigate them all... eventually.


----------



## Guest

I own some of Feinberg's compositions, but this is my first disc by him as a performer--wow! He plays with such beauty and soul. The sound is 1959 mono, but it is perfectly listenable.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PBO2knR+L._SL500_.jpg


----------



## aajj

I needed some Ives Violin Sonata action. Listened to the 2nd & 4th, Hahn & Lisitsa.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Music Of The Troubadours" - Ensemble Unicorn et al


----------



## Guest

Schnittke's 3rd Symphony is a bewildering away of "quasi quotes," as he calls them, blended into a sometimes chaotic haze of sound. I_ think _I like it...Anyway, there's no question about the demonstration-quality sound, though--wow!


----------



## Albert7

Enjoying this lovely piece played by Sol Gabetta with the tinychat folks.

Bloch's Schelomo.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mendelssohn's Paulus - Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## Bruce

*Another Elgar VC*

Bax - Symphony No. 3 - David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra









I've heard this twice now, and to my surprise, I'm really getting to like it. Reminds me a bit of Vaughan-Williams's 6th symphony.

and Elgar - Violin Concerto, this time by Hahn and Colin Davis with the London SO









I'd heard good things about this recording, but WOW! This is good. I'm still struggling with this work, but the performance and recording are obviously first class.


----------



## tortkis

Josquin Desprez: Missa De Beata Virgine - A Sei Voci


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bernstein in Vienna: Beethoven Symphony No. 9 in D Minor (1970)


----------



## brotagonist

There's almost no snow this winter! This is the first time in my whole life. I have been outdoors with only a thermal undershirt covering my torso many times these past weeks. It is fabulous! So, I took my first ever winter drive today, listening to (again):









Wagner Walküre Acts 1 and first part of 2
Janowski/Dresden

Great voices and singing; great orchestral playing. It'll be a long time before I recognize Wagner's famous leitmotifs


----------



## brotagonist

Kontrapunctus said:


> Schnittke's 3rd Symphony is a bewildering away of "quasi quotes," as he calls them, blended into a sometimes chaotic haze of sound. I_ think _I like it...


I have not heard that version, but Schnittke's Third is one of my favourites. It's also one of the most chaotic of his symphonies


----------



## SimonNZ

Julio Estrada's ishini'ioni - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Saint-Saens: "Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op.44"
[Soloist] Robert Casadesus (P), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 30, 1961)
Saint-Saens: "Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso in A minor Op.28"
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (New York January 6, 1964)
Debussy: " Rhapsody for Clarinet and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Stanley Drucker (Cl), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Debussy: "Rhapsody for Saxophone and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Sigurd Rascher (Sax), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Faure: "Ballade in F-sharp major Op.19"
[Soloist] Robert Casadesus (P), the New York Philharmonic (October 30, 1962 New York, Manhattan


----------



## Itullian

albertfallickwang said:


> Slowly listening to this wonderful album downloaded from iTunes and on a Boost Mobile ZTE Warp phone synced using iSyncr. Good test for the software.
> 
> View attachment 64202


WOW, Gotta get it just for the cover!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Toshio Hosokawa's Blossoming - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Becca

Tubin's Sinfonietta and also the Estonian Dance Suite - music to unwind by after fighting with some recalcitrant computer hardware!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The RVW cut "Hudson's Take Off From Iceland" from the film _Coastal Command_ is awesome. It reminds me of a submarine racing above water at full speed along an early morning Nordic coastline.










Karajan's live Royal Festival Hall 1972 BPO Mozart_ Divertimento No. 15_ has some of the most gorgeously blended string playing I've heard anywhere. The perfection of the Berlin Philharmonic in this performance is thrilling to listen to.


----------



## Albert7

Enjoyed Varese's Poeme Electronique tonight on Tinychat:


----------



## Pugg

CD 4
Dorati
Kodály: Hary Janos-Suite, Galanta & Marosszek Dances & Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, Roumanian Folk Dances.
432 005 Antal Dorati Conducts Kodály & Bartók

Háry János, Hungarian Sketches and Roumanian Folk Dances were recorded with the Minneapolis SO on 17 Nov. 1956, Marosszék and Galánta with Philharmonia Hungarica on 2 June 1958 in the Grosse Saal of the Wiener Konzerthaus, Vienna.


----------



## tortkis

Haydn: Missa Brevis in F, Hob. XXII:1 from Haydn Edition (Brilliant Classics)








I have not finished listening to all of the choral works in this set, but so far every work is wonderful.


----------



## Josh




----------



## karenpat

Tancredi: Addio o miei sospiri, sung by Max Emanuel Cencic. It's the track I got as an instant download when I pre-ordered this. March 16 can't come soon enough.......


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Piano Sonatas k310, k330 & k331
Ingrid Haebler


----------



## KenOC

Kalliwoda -- an interesting name and some moderately interesting music. An accomplished Bohemian-born composer mostly of the post-Beethoven era. He wrote an overture, on commission, for the first performance of the New York Philharmonic. One of Kalliwoda's overtures is included on this CD. Worth repeated listening, I think.


----------



## SimonNZ

Matthias Pintscher's String Quartet No.4 "Ritratto di Gesualdo" - Arditti Quartet










Dai Fujikura's String Quartet No.2 "Flare" - Arditti Quartet










Pascal Dusapin's Time Zones - Arditti Quartet

I didn't set out to play an Arditti marathon - they're just everywhere I turn

(not complaining, though, far from it...)


----------



## tortkis

SimonNZ said:


> Matthias Pintscher's String Quartet No.4 "Ritratto di Gesualdo" - Arditti Quartet
> 
> Dai Fujikura's String Quartet No.2 "Flare" - Arditti Quartet
> 
> Pascal Dusapin's Time Zones - Arditti Quartet
> 
> I didn't set out to play an Arditti marathon - they're just everywhere I turn
> 
> (not complaining, though, far from it...)


I like Fujikura a lot, and Dusapin is nice (I have Aeon disc.) How do you think of the string quartets of Pintscher and Hosokawa? I listened to the Pintscher and Hosokawa's some other works before, and I didn't have strong impressions. Probably I didn't listen to them carefully enough.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Here's an interesting rarity. Felicien David's _Ode Symphonique_ was premiered in 1844. A phenomenal success, it was enthusiastically endorsed by Berlioz, who conducted it himself in 1845.

It is offered in two versions, with or without the narrator, which accounts for it being on two CDs.

Excellent performance by Accentus and Orchestre Chambre de Paris under Laurence Equilby and quite a find.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling Pierre Hantai in the Goldberg Variations, on hpowders' recommendation.

Also listening to some of the same pieces that SimonNZ has been mentioning, since I think it will give me some indication of the strategy of a String Quartet Project competitor--unless he's playing a game of misdirection and current-listening postings are a means of putting us off the scent :lol:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## jim prideaux

at work and listening to Grechaninov 1st performed by Polyansky and the Russian 'something' Orch-I really enjoy his conservative,arguably reactionary music primarily because it is tuneful and accessible-the first movement might as well have been used in a 'western'as a waggontrain heads west fulfilling the notion of 'Manifest Destiny'-funnily enough it is quite easy to detect similarities to Dvorak,its just that he was not composing during the 1930's

listened with interest last night to the 5th and 6th of Melartin-really rather interesting and of far greater interest than his position on the margins would seem to suggest!


----------



## SimonNZ

tortkis said:


> I like Fujikura a lot, and Dusapin is nice (I have Aeon disc.) How do you think of the string quartets of Pintscher and Hosokawa? I listened to the Pintscher and Hosokawa's some other works before, and I didn't have strong impressions. Probably I didn't listen to them carefully enough.


After the first listen the Pintscher seemed interesting but meandering, didn't have the immediate impact of a work like Fünf Orchesterstücke. Hosakawa can sometimes seem light but Blossoming, despite its title, is a much stronger work, and I was glad to hear it again and would recommended it perhaps the most of all today's Arditti listening.

playing now, on the radio:










Robert Kahn's Piano Trio No.2 - Hyperion Trio


----------



## SimonNZ

SimonNZ said:


> *Hosakawa can sometimes seem light* but Blossoming, despite its title, is a much stronger work, and I was glad to hear it again and would recommended it perhaps the most of all today's Arditti listening.


Two seconds after typing this I'm trying to think which works made me say that, and I can't think of a good answer. I clearly need to take another pass at Hosokawa. Luckily today's listening is encouraging me to do that anyway.

(don't tell me I'm getting two Japanese composers confused - I couldn't stand that)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Presently: Ludwig Van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 *
Yefim Bronfan (Piano), David Zinman & the Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich

It has been quite a while I have listened to any of Beethoven's Piano Concerti. As I'm going to see the Third live this weekend with the London Philharmonic (my first live concert in any genre - very excited), I'm refreshing myself with this wonderful piece.

I will definitely be pushing Beethoven's Piano Concerti to the front of my listening queue, with this cycle. The Fourth Piano Concerto just started as I started this post and it is, as of the conclusion of the First Movement, equally as enjoyable as the Third. The recording quality is excellent and Yefim Bronfan's playing is excellent.

Yesterday evening, I listened to *Korngold: String Sextet & Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht performed by the Raphael Ensemble*. The disc arrived yesterday evening (I pity Amazon Logisics drivers for the hours they seem to put in) and it went straight into the HiFi.

The Korgold Sextet was a whole new piece to me and I really enjoyed it. It really ought to be better known than it is, though the same can be sod of the Composer. Definitely a piece I will be returning to sooner rather than later.

The Sextet arrangement of Verklarte Nacht was a breath of fresh air after only hearing the piece as a whole performed by String Orchestra. Snippets on YouTube prompted me to look up this arrangement and it's pairing with Korngold's Sextet was a stroke of luck for me. While I love the String Orchestra interpretation of the piece very much, I think I prefer this arrangement on String Sextet. To me, it seems clearer and more intimate.


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^Korngold is a composer that I keep thinking about invetsigating so thanks for this 'tip' as I can imagine the recording of Verklarte Nacht will also be of real interest!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Ernani*

*Price/ Bergonzi*/Sereni / Flagello.
Maestro Schippers conducting


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from Albany! Guess what? It is snowing again!!









Anyways, another hodgepodge of listening last night with no real theme to it. Started off with the first disc of a new arrival, the Complete Beethoven Piano Concertos played by Robert Levin on five different fortepianos with John Eliot Gardiner leading the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. I listened to the Piano Concerto No. 2 (which was the first one written, but second one published) twice. Once with the ending as published and once with the Rondo WoO 6. On first listen, I think I prefer the Rondo WoO 6 as the ending as opposed to the one that was published. Both were played well with cadenzas, according to the liner notes, that were improvised by Mr. Levin.

Also, with this set, I can now program a recreation of the marathon concert which saw the premieres of the Fifth and Sixth symphonies, the public premiere of the Fourth Piano Concerto, Portions of the Mass in C major, the aria "Ah, perfido" and the Choral Fantasy all with the same orchestra and conductor (aside from some piano improvisations by Beethoven himself)! Maybe I'll do that tonight...









Next up, Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony in Carl Nielsen's Symphonies No. 1 & No. 2. Can't comment too much on these as I am not overly familiar with them except that I did enjoy them.









Delving into some chamber music with Schubert's String Quartets No. 11 and No. 14. The Melos Quartet played here. I'm never disappointed when I listen to Schubert.









Brahms!! Somehow, not enough covers seem to depict Brahms at all, let alone with his big and bushy beard. That being said, I listened to Bernard Haitink lead the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in the Second and Third Symphonies by Johannes Brahms.


----------



## csacks

Good morning TC from this cloudy and dry chilean summer. This morning the Prager Streichquartett is playing Dvorak´s quartets. It is a nice set, with all of them. Certainly the first and the American are my favorites, but the remaining are not precisely bad, so I am not doing a big sacrifice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Britten this afternoon - three of his four orchestral song cycles (the early _Our Hunting Fathers_ not here due to space restraints) and the opera that he composed for E2's coronation. Surprisingly, it was never recorded by the composer himself - perhaps he continued to be nettled by the lukewarm response to it after the Covent Garden premiere in front of all the invited bigwigs.


----------



## Dim7

Schubert - Death Metal and Iron Maiden


----------



## Vasks

*Arne - Overture to "Thomas & Sally" (Terey-Smith/Dorion)
Holborne - Selections from the disc below (Savall/Alia Vox)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak String Quintet and Sextet performed by the Raphael Ensemble......

a great recording I was reminded of as a result of an earlier post concerning their recording of Korngold and Wagner......

I have coincidentally found that the limited number of string sextets I have heard have always been particularly interesting and enjoyable ie Brahms and Martinu in particular!


----------



## Vronsky

Toru Takemitsu -- _A String Around Autumn_









Maestro Witold Lutosławski -- 3CD - EMI Classics/ Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra; cond. W. Lutoslawski


----------



## Pugg

​*Beverly Sills* sings Mozart and Strauss :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tchaikovsky _Symphony No. 4_, last movement, _à outrance_ with Svetlanov










Richter's incandescent late fifties _Transcendental Etudes_










Richter's equally incandescent early-sixties _Sonata in B Minor_


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Schubert - Death Metal and Iron Maiden


You should smoke something milder.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 2 & 3; Oboe Concerto; Bassoon Concerto / Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, William Purvis (horn soloist), Randall Wolfgang (oboe soloist), Frank Morelli (bassoon soloist)


----------



## Kivimees

With supper over and a nice glass of wine in hand, I settle down to listen to a live radio broadcast from Tallinn:

Sibelius - Violin Concerto (soloist Henning Kraggerud), Symphony 2.


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Violin Sonatas K379, K454 & K526.
Gyorgy Pauk & Oeter Frankl.
Warm & wonderful performances. I found this CD in a used bin about 15 years ago; i forever find comfort in it and the price was only $2!


----------



## Vesteralen

At 62, the last thing I need is to "discover" somebody who wrote this much..................


----------



## pmsummer

CONCIERTO BARROCO, FOLÍAS
Roberto Sierra
CONCIERTOS EN RE MAYOR Y DO MAYOR
Antonio Vivaldi
FRATRES
Arvo Pärt
*Manuel Barrueco*, guitar
Orquestra Sinfónica de Galacia
Víctor Pablo Pérez, conductor

EMI


----------



## tortkis

SimonNZ said:


> After the first listen the Pintscher seemed interesting but meandering, didn't have the immediate impact of a work like Fünf Orchesterstücke. Hosakawa can sometimes seem light but Blossoming, despite its title, is a much stronger work, and I was glad to hear it again and would recommended it perhaps the most of all today's Arditti listening.


Thank you, very interesting. I will listen to Hosokawa's string quartets.

For now, listening to Julius Eastman _Unjust Malaise_.








Dark and anguished minimalism. (my impression)


----------



## jim prideaux

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 64261
> 
> 
> At 62, the last thing I need is to "discover" somebody who wrote this much..................


I discovered him at 55 and it seems similarly problematic, particularly with the recent release of the complete piano sonatas on Alto.....having said that it is only recently that I have taken a real interest in Haydn as well.....


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Los Pajaros Perdidos (L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: String Quintet in C major aka Cello Quintet w. Haimovitz/Miro Qt. (rec.2003).


----------



## JACE

aajj said:


> Mozart - Violin Sonatas K379, K454 & K526.
> Gyorgy Pauk & Oeter Frankl.
> Warm & wonderful performances. I found this CD in a used bin about 15 years ago; i forever find comfort in it and the price was only $2!
> 
> View attachment 64258


György Pauk is a wonderful violinist. His set of Brahms' Violin Sonatas with pianist Roger Vignoles is amazing.


----------



## Guest

Some Lili Boulanger:









I've had this in my collection for a couple of years, and listened to it a few times. This time it's just mesmerizing!

I think someone ought to give her a prize for Faust et Helene! Maybe a trip to Rome?


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> Here's an interesting rarity. Felicien David's _Ode Symphonique_ was premiered in 1844. A phenomenal success, it was enthusiastically endorsed by Berlioz, who conducted it himself in 1845.
> 
> It is offered in two versions, with or without the narrator, which accounts for it being on two CDs.
> 
> Excellent performance by Accentus and Orchestre Chambre de Paris under Laurence Equilby and quite a find.


Re Lazerges 1892 work...

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/joconde_fr?ACTION=CHERCHER&FIELD_1=REF&VALUE_1=07430003980


----------



## Weston

Good morning from sunny 7ºF Antarctica again. We are experiencing "cryoseisms," a new word for me and for most of us who until recently lived in a temperate zone. I personally haven't heard any of these underground booms though.

I haven't listened to large orchestral works in a while so -- 
*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 4*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic (1966?)










Awesome! I know that's overused but it fits. All those gradual brass fade-ins are phenomenal. The 4th movement is a bit odd as it doesn't seem to fit with the rest in terms of orchestral color. It's the loud tubular bells throwing me off I think. They should have been pushed a little farther back in the mix. The sombre ending is puzzling too.

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony no 6 in Bm, Op. 74 "Pathétique"*
Carlo Maria Giuliini / Philharmonia Orchestra










I've had trouble getting into this symphony in the past, but I must be in the mood for this sort of thing. The rhythms and brass blasts in the 1st movement development are - well, a blast! The fourth movement has surprisingly modern sounding harmonies in places.

Hanson: Nymph and Satyr * 
*Daniel Spalding / Philadelphia Virtuosi Chamber Orchestra










This always sounds like a beautiful film score to me. I mean that in a good way.

Now I really must move around a bit and get housework done if only to stay warm.


----------



## Vesteralen

You know that warm, exciting feeling you get when you sit down in the auditorium and the musicians file in one by one and start to tune up? That's how I feel when I listen to Ives.


----------



## Blancrocher

Pettersson: Symphonies 7 and 11 (Segerstam).

I may need to lift my spirits with a little Shostakovich or Schnittke after this. One can only take so much gloom.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Luigi Nono - Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
LaSalle Quartet


----------



## maestro267

*Respighi*: Vetrate di chiesa
Buffalo PO/Falletta

*Vaughan Williams*: Piano Concerto
Wass (piano)/Royal Liverpool PO/Judd


----------



## Albert7

A third of the way through this album:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Morton Feldman - Coptic Light


----------



## maestro267

*Foerster*: Symphony No. 4 in C minor ("Easter Eve")
Slovak RSO/Friedel


----------



## Haydn man

Started the evening with the uplifting music of Persichetti and the Symphony for Band
Following up with Mozart Violin Sonatas by Mutter, just for something completely different


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> György Pauk is a wonderful violinist. His set of Brahms' Violin Sonatas with pianist Roger Vignoles is amazing.


I have not heard that one but i'm guessing you're also familiar with Pauk and Jeno Jando doing Bartok's Violin Sonatas, on Naxos. Another superb performance.


----------



## DaveS

Shostakovich 6th. LPO, Sir Adrian Boult. via Spotify


----------



## Morimur

*Serge Prokofiev | Maurice Ravel - Cinderella • Ma Mere l'Oye (Argerich, Pletnev)*


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenks's Six sonatas for two oboes, bassoon and continuo, ZWV 181 - Ensemble Zefiro


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Been listening to the following albums as of late:









Great works and interpretations here. I think the 'Ghost' Trio is my favourite so far because of its dynamic contrasts and experimental nature, although the 'Archduke' and Op. 70 No. 2 are amazing as well.









I wanted a version of Mozart's 25th and 29th symphonies. I especially like the 25th - an awesome Sturm und Drang symphony, one of the best ever.









Especially the Trios - Hob. 15/1 in G minor, Hob. 15/14 in A-Flat Major (an awesome 1st movement here, imo), Hob. 15/5 in G Major and the Flute Trio in D Major, Hob. 15/16 - a very catchy, melodic and finely crafted piece, imo.


----------



## Albert7

On tinychat with Dedalus, musicrom and myself, Richard Strauss' Aus Italien.


----------



## Balthazar

Paul Lewis plays *Beethoven Piano Sonatas, Op. 31*

Glenn Gould and Angela Hewitt play *Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Bk. I, Nos. 1-4*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7*
Herbert Von Karajan & Philharmonia Orchestra








Karajan with the Philharmonia strike gold again, Legge's production showing that Mono at it's best is anything but a handicap.

While not my favourite recordings of the respective Symphonies, they have definitely left their mark - possibly in my top three alongside Beecham, Barbirolli and Berglund depending on the day and my mood.


----------



## PeteW

Just listened to this particularly jazzy and expressive recording of Gershwin's Concerto in F:


----------



## SimonNZ

Radulescu's String Quartet No.5 "Before The Universe Was Born" - Asasello Quartett






remarkable cd-worthy concert performance, imo superior to the more viewed performance by the more famous JACK Quartet - and without the shrill sound capture of the latter


----------



## Manxfeeder

Morton Feldman, Violin and Orchestra.


----------



## Bruce

*Elgar and Sibelius*

Tonight it's another recording of Elgar's Violin Concerto for me, this time played by Thomas Zehetmair with Mark Elder and the Hallé Orchestra









Sibelius - Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63 - Rattle conducts the City of Birmingham SO









Hailstork - Symphony No. 3









I've heard this a couple of times now, and I'm not all that excited by it. Some people might like it, though.

And as kind of an encore of sorts,

Schumann - Novelette No. 1 in F, Op. 21, No. 1 - Jeno Jando plays from way back when CDs were just being introduced.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Bartok Piano Concerto No. 2
Lang Lang, piano
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

The most dazzling recorded sound I've ever heard from any recording!
Lang Lang demonstrates some serious chops here. The Prokofiev is one of the best; the Bartok a bit less so, but still very fine.

Quibbles? Rattle lets the violins occasionally get a bit cloying, playing with too much vibrato and he allows the principal oboist and bassoonist to do the same. Strange sounding in Prokofiev.

But the recorded sound!!! This CD will knock you out of your chair!!


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> Radulescu's String Quartet No.5 "Before The Universe Was Born" - Asasello Quartett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remarkable cd-worthy concert performance, imo superior to the more viewed performance by the more famous JACK Quartet - and without the shrill sound capture of the latter


That's astonishing. It reminds me somewhat of Gerard Grisey.

[Edit: Well, I looked him up on Wikipedia and found him to be a spectralist like Grisey. I must be getting better at recognizing this stuff. Also - no wonder I like it. I like spectralism. I have no idea why.]


----------



## Baregrass

Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Deutsche Grammophon, Berliner Philharmoniker, Michel Schwalbe soloist. A good clean sounding LP from the old West Germany.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Faure, Debussy, Ravel - Piano trios* / Florestan Trio, [Hyperion, 1999]










*
Mozart - String Quartet No. 20, KV 499 'Hoffmeister Quartett'* / Leipziger Streichquartett, [MD&G, 2011]










*
Mozart - String Quintets No.1 in Bb, K.174, No.2 in C, K.406, No. 3 in C major, K. 515, No. 4 in G minor, K. 516*
Quatuor Talich, Rehak (Viola II) [Calliope, 1995]


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Troubadour Guiraut Riquier" - Perceval


----------



## Becca

Latest acquisition, arrived today. I discovered Riisager's _Qarrtsiluni_ about 35 years ago. The title is one of those untranslatable words, this time from Greenland, which means that one is waiting for something to burst. _Etudes_ is a ballet that Riisager created based on orchestrations of music by Czerny.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart, Eine kleine Nachtmusik KV 525 Karl Bohm, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful stuff..............


----------



## Josh

Beautiful sounds from the edge of sanity. Slams me up and lifts me down!










http://www.amazon.com/Xenakis-Synap...e=UTF8&qid=1424401030&sr=1-3&keywords=xenakis


----------



## Dave Whitmore

That's it, I'm off on a Mozart kick now.

Mozart: Piano concerto n. No. 21 in C major, K.467 Pollini-Muti


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat, K. 482 [complete]


----------



## SimonNZ

Philippe Manouray's String Quartet No.2 "Tensio" - Quatuor Diotima (with live electronics)






Somehow I thought there was an official release cd of this, but no, five years on from this premiere at IRCAM this YT page is still the only way of hearing this remarkable work - and contingent on that one page not being taken down.


----------



## Albert7

On tinychat tonight, I watched all of Berg's Lulu tonight with tinychat folks:














And I discovered that I may love this opera more than Parsifal.


----------



## Pugg

CD12:Homage to Fritz Kreisler; *Lalo*: Symphonie espagnole*
Campoli/Gritton
*LPO/van Beinum**


----------



## nightscape

Stravinsky - Orpheus (Craft/LSO)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

So by the mid-ninteenth century, Verdi very nearly exhausts the possibilities of his operatic language with _Rigoletto_, _Trovatore_, and _Traviata-_ where to go?

Well, ever upwards: he writes _I Vespri Siciliani_- and the cabaletta- "_Vostra fato e in vostra man_" and the famous bolero of the last act- "Merce, dilette amiche" are the _bel canto_ vocalizations of a _Diva's Diva_.

I can't picture any other singer pulling this off close to her.

Callas is magnificent.










_The Perfect Fool_ ballet










_For St. Cecilia, In terra pax _


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 in A, K. 488 [complete]


----------



## Dave Whitmore

J. Haydn: Concerto para Trompete e orquestra em Mi bemol maior


----------



## Josh

I found this in the classical section of a local used CD shop and obviously wasn't paying close attention as I didn't realize until I got home that it actually features re-recordings of the scores from a pair of documentary films from the 1930s. Lucky find! Fans of Copland's brand of Americana should seek this out post haste.










http://www.amazon.com/Virgil-Thomson-Complete-Scores-Plains/dp/B00000082V

Alternate recording of the same scores: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TQ7MNS3A92WH39WYB53


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Eleanor Steber *


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Since there is that new poll about it, I decided to listen to Mozart's _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_ again.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

MoonlightSonata said:


> Since there is that new poll about it, I decided to listen to Mozart's _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_ again.


The same thing inspired me lol. Gotta love the way this site prompts you to listen to music. I hadn't heard that one in a while.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joseph Haydn: Celloconcert in C - Marie-Elisabeth Hecker & Radio Kamer Filharmonie [HD]


----------



## Becca

Listen *and* watch ... Rodion Shchedrin - Carmen Suite for string and over 40 percussion instruments. - Berlin Philharmonic - Simon Rattle

This performance was part of the BPO's Education Dance Project and features choreography and dancing by students from 4 Berlin high schools.
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2583

(It is free access, all you need to do is create an account.)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Haydn - Symphony No 94 G major (Surprise)


----------



## JACE

Listening to this again:










*Carlo Maria Giulini: Great Conductors of the Twentieth Century*
Disc 1 - A superb Beethoven 7th and luminous _Ma mère l'Oye_.


----------



## tortkis

János Vajda: String Quartet No. 1 & 2, Piano Sonata, Sonata for Violin and Piano








Very enjoyable and captivating.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 76*

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 "Unfinished" & 9 "The Great"	
George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)










These recordings capture Szell at his best. The Clevelanders play with incredible precision and unanimity, generating an enormous sense of forward momentum and taut drama. Szell was sometimes accused of sacrificing feeling on the altar of precision, but there's nothing clinical or bloodless about these performances. Even though it's epic in scale, the Ninth dances with a Mozartean lilt; the Eighth is darkly mysterious.

The music is also exceptionally well-recorded. Years ago, as a grad-school student with no extra cash, I remember reading a review of Sony's newly-launched "Essential Classics" line in _The Absolute Sound_. (The university's science library had a subscription, and I made a special trip there to read it every month.) I was so excited! I couldn't afford most things in that magazine, but these budget-priced CDs were an exception. Not long after reading their glowing review, I bought this Szell/Schubert CD. I've enjoyed it ever since.


----------



## Badinerie

Gorecki Symphony no 3. Love Susan Gritton on this disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi : Nisi Dominus*

*Teresa Berganza.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Hosokawa's New Seeds Of Contemplation - cond. composer

(whoever came up with that cover needs a kick in the pants)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some have said they find Kondrashin's _Scheherazade_ a little lacking drama. Well it's plenty dramatic enough for me, and has some of the most sinuously beautiful playing you are ever likely to hear in the work, reminding us that, after all, Scheherazade is attempting to _seduce_ her Sultan with these tales.

The live performance of Borodin's 2nd Symphony, which acts as a fill-up, is absolutely thrilling, the finale taken at a breathtakingly exciting tempo.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hosokawa's Cloud And Light - Mayumi Miyata, , sho, Alexander Liebreich, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn Op 33 quartets this am whilst I work at home.
The Lindsays received great reviews with this set and I can only endorse that.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Requiem.*
*Price */ Elias / Björling/ Tozzi.
Maestro* Reiner *conduct_ another of the Decca crow jewels._


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Haydn - Symphony No 94 G major (Surprise)


One of my all time favorite symphonies! Happy listening, Dave!


----------



## Polyphemus

The weekend is almost upon us so as a start :-


----------



## hpowders

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7*
> Herbert Von Karajan & Philharmonia Orchestra
> View attachment 64291
> 
> 
> Karajan with the Philharmonia strike gold again, Legge's production showing that Mono at it's best is anything but a handicap.
> 
> While not my favourite recordings of the respective Symphonies, they have definitely left their mark - possibly in my top three alongside Beecham, Barbirolli and Berglund depending on the day and my mood.


Yes they did! Especially the Karajan/Philharmonia performance of the Sibelius 7th. Absolutely towering!

Sibelius was still alive when this recording was made and Sibelius liked Karajan as a conductor of his music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I can't imagine a more poised and joyfully exuberant way to start off the morning than with the first movement of the Karajan _Rhenish._










. . . except of course for Martha's Schumann recital at the Concertgebouw _;D_


----------



## Pugg

Time for some* Schubert*
*Winterreise* sung by *Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler 1st Symphony-Abbado and the BPO.....first listen to this interpretation,the only previous recording I own is again Abbado but with the CSO on DG vinyl.......


----------



## Vasks

_2, 4, 6, 8 , who do we appreciate?...Trumpets!, Trumpets!!, Trumpets!!!_

*A Festival of Trumpets [Music for 2, 4 and 8 trumpets] (Schwartz et al/Nonesuch LP)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's Mahler's Fifth _Adagietto _










Tennstedt's talking me through the Star Gate with that incomparably powerful last movement of his.


----------



## Bruce

*Mahler 1*



jim prideaux said:


> Mahler 1st Symphony-Abbado and the BPO.....first listen to this interpretation,the only previous recording I own is again Abbado but with the CSO on DG vinyl.......


If you're casting about for a good performance of Mahler's 1st, give Tilson-Thomas a try. There are plenty of fine recordings available, but I've settled on TT's as my favorite.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 30*

Debussy: Preludes for Piano, Books I & II
Paul Jacobs (Nonesuch)










What sets Jacobs' recordings of Debussy's Preludes apart is their _strangeness_. Jacobs doesn't just play this music for its beauty. Instead he focuses on the music's otherworldliness, its abstraction, its modernity. Jacobs' playing may not be as imperious or commanding as Michelangeli's (another pianist whose Preludes should not be missed), but his approach to this music so unique that I find myself captivated each time I listen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 30*
> 
> Debussy: Preludes for Piano, Books I & II
> Paul Jacobs (Nonesuch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sets Jacobs' recordings of Debussy's Preludes apart is their _strangeness_. Jacobs doesn't just play this music for its beauty. Instead he focuses on the music's otherworldliness, its abstraction, its modernity. Jacobs' playing may not be as imperious or commanding as Michelangeli's (another pianist whose Preludes are should not be missed), but his approach to this music so unique that I find myself captivated each time I listen.


I got a similar feeling from the Jacobs when I first heard it. I like it. I find his tone perhaps a but too heavy for my liking- but his phrasing is certainly evocative in a mysterious, Bernard Herrmann-type of way.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I got a similar feeling from the Jacobs when I first heard it. I like it. I find his tone perhaps a but too heavy for my liking- but his phrasing is certainly evocative in a mysterious, Bernard Herrmann-type of way.


Yeah. I know what you mean about the heavy tone. I suppose it's not the most _idiomatic_ interpretation -- or at least I've been told that by others who know more about that sort of thing.

But I just find that the interpretation wins me over anyway. 

You can definitely tell that Jacobs was immersed in "new music" when he made the recording. It doesn't seem to owe much to tradition.


----------



## Albert7

My dad just put this onto the CD player this morning:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A beautiful and truly non HIP recording of Bach's Goldbergs. I think I'll follow this up with ECM's recording of John Potter (from the Hilliard Ensemble) performing some really non-HIP versions of John Dowland's music on lute, saxophone, clarinet, baroque violin, and double-bass.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini : Turandot.
Dame Joan Sutherland / :Luciano Pavarotti/ Caballé 
*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Yeah. I know what you mean about the heavy tone. I suppose it's not the most _idiomatic_ interpretation -- or at least I've been told that by others who know more about that sort of thing.
> 
> But I just find that the interpretation wins me over anyway.
> 
> You can definitely tell that Jacobs was immersed in "new music" when he made the recording. It doesn't seem to owe much to tradition.


Absolutely.

And much the same can be said of Gieseking- who for my money is the greatest Debussy interpreter of them all. His pedal technique is _sui generis_, and no one colors passages as 'impressionistically' as he does- yet at the same time, it seems to distill the 'essence' of Debussy to me.


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

Trio No. 3 in C Major Hob.XV-27
Trio No. 5 in E-flat Major Hob.XV-29
Trio No. 2 in F Sharp Minor Hob.XV-26

Lili Kraus, piano
Szymon Goldberg, violin
Anthony Pini, cello

recorded Aug/Sept 1939

Andante con Variazioni in F Minor

Lili Kraus, piano

recorded 1938 or 1939

on Gold Label Series Decca Parlophone (NYC), from 1951
originally released on 78s on Parlophone

5 stars

These are spellbinding performances and recordings that take my breath away.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schuman: Symphonies 4 and 9
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, cond. Schwarz


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 87*

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15
Maksim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (Angel/Melodiya LP)










I own a dozen recordings of this brilliant, odd, mocking symphony. I've heard many more. I don't think any other performance has equaled the powerfully strange impact of the premiere recording, conducted by the composer's son Maksim Shostakovich.

Scandalously, this 1972 Melodiya recording hasn't ever been issued on CD. If you admire Shostakovich's music and you still have a turntable, I would urge you to find this LP. It ranks among the very best DSCH recordings ever made. If you're no longer spinning vinyl, you could turn to Ashkenazy/RPO (Decca), Barshai/WDR SO (Brilliant Classics), or Kondrashin/Moscow PO (Alto/Melodiya). These are fine alternative versions -- even if they don't quite capture the uncanny combination of ironic jest and grey grimness that Maksim Shostakovich does.

UPDATE:
I just found this recording on YouTube. To hear the opening movement, go to 



.


----------



## Fox

*Ovidiu Marinescu* ~ *J.S. Bach: Complete Cello Suites (2 Discs)*​


----------



## Vasks

JACE said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15
> Maksim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (Angel/Melodiya LP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scandalously, this 1972 Melodiya recording hasn't ever been issued on CD. If you admire Shostakovich's music and you still have a turntable, I would urge you to find this LP. It ranks among the very best DSCH recordings ever made.


Still have my vinyl copy since it was first issued


----------



## Vesteralen

I forget where, when and why I got this CD. At any rate, there have apparently been four films made of this operetta, including one silent. The silent one might be worth checking out.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

George O said:


> Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
> 
> Trio No. 3 in C Major Hob.XV-27
> Trio No. 5 in E-flat Major Hob.XV-29
> Trio No. 2 in F Sharp Minor Hob.XV-26
> 
> Lili Kraus, piano
> Szymon Goldberg, violin
> Anthony Pini, cello
> 
> recorded Aug/Sept 1939
> 
> Andante con Variazioni in F Minor
> 
> Lili Kraus, piano
> 
> recorded 1938 or 1939
> 
> on Gold Label Series Decca Parlophone (NYC), from 1951
> originally released on 78s on Parlophone
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> These are spellbinding performances and recordings that take my breath away.


Whoa, I'll have to look into this, I love Haydn's Trios. I've been on a kick with these pieces lately .

Today's listening: Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto in D Major (Isaac Stern; Eugene Ormandy; The Philadelphia Orchestra).

Double Concerto in A minor (same musicians, Leonard Rose on Cello)









Isaac Stern's playing here is very warm, definitely an excellent interpretation, imo.


----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Today's listening: Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto in D Major (Isaac Stern; Eugene Ormandy; The Philadelphia Orchestra).
> 
> Double Concerto in A minor (same musicians, Leonard Rose on Cello)
> 
> View attachment 64358
> 
> 
> *Isaac Stern's playing here is very warm, definitely an excellent interpretation, imo.*


I enjoy that recording very much too. :cheers:

Now listening to this via Spotify:










Pierre Boulez & Members of the Ensemble InterContemporain perform Schoenberg's:
- Suite for 2 Clarinets, Bass Clarinet, Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano, Op. 29
- Verklärte Nacht, Sextet for 2 Violins, 2 Violas and 2 Cellos, Op. 4
- 3 Pieces for Chamber Orchestra


----------



## csacks

Mozart´s string quartets dedicated to Haydn, played by Quatour Cambini-Paris. Oh Mozart, always a delight, even better in a summer evening, it does not matter I am still at the office.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Aside from the Svetlanov Canyon Classics reading, the Stokowski is my 'touchstone' _Francesca de Rimini_ for torrential passion.










This early fifties Stokowski's Sibelius _First _ has the most heroic horns I've ever heard (unfortunately it also has some horrid sound to the engineering as well).


----------



## tortkis

János Vajda: Missa in A / György Orbán: Missa Prima









János Vajda: Sinfonietta, Titanic, Így volt, így se (Once or Never)









János Vajda / György Orbán: Songs









I really like Vajda's music. Tuneful, not avant-garde, and worth listening to on repeat. I also found Orbán's vocal works very beautiful. He composed many masses, which I want to check out.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Rhapsody - Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (1952)

Lubomir Maly, viola
Prague Symphony Orchestra / Vaclav Smetacek

Sonata for Piano (1954)

Frantisek Maly, piano

on Panton (Czechoslovakia), from 1979


----------



## opus55

*Albéric Magnard*
Symphonies
_Orchestre de Capitole de Toulouse | Michel Plasson_










I'll be listening to these French works.


----------



## Fox

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations* ~ *Daniel-Ben Pienaar*​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
> 
> Rhapsody - Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (1952)
> 
> Lubomir Maly, viola
> Prague Symphony Orchestra / Vaclav Smetacek
> 
> Sonata for Piano (1954)
> 
> Frantisek Maly, piano
> 
> on Panton (Czechoslovakia), from 1979


(Place Emma on the cover over the garish painting and get an automatic 'like' from the Marschallin.)


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Hunt Cantata No. 08* Emma Kirkby, Jennifer Smith, Simon Davies, Michael George and The Parley of Instruments conducted by Roy Goodman on hyperion







Very enjoyable!


----------



## Itullian

HI O SILVER!! AWAYYYYY


----------



## LancsMan

*The World of Bach * various artists on Decca








A collection of Bach favourites. Not bad as an introduction to JS Bach, I'm just not sure how it ended up in my collection!


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka's Trio Sonatas - Heinz Holliger et al


----------



## Bruce

*Schuman VC*

Rutter - Magnificat









Which I think is quite a beautiful work. The composer conducts the Cambridge Singers and the City of London Sinfonia.

William Schuman - Violin Concerto









A concerto I regard as being one of the greatest of the 20th century. I did have this vinyl recording, but later replaced it with a CD recorded by the same artists.

Bloch - String Quartet No. 1 performed by the Pro Arte quartet









I'm not sure what to make of this. I've listened to it quite a few times in the past, but it still seems rather difficult to me. More time is required. It's great length at almost an hour doesn't help. But it's one of those works that seems to be quite well constructed, and worth the extra effort.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

LancsMan said:


> *The World of Bach * various artists on Decca
> View attachment 64363
> 
> 
> A collection of Bach favourites. Not bad as an introduction to JS Bach, I'm just not sure how it ended up in my collection!


Looks like the type of thing an unimaginative relative bought you because they knew you liked _that sort of thing_? 

I have a number of similar discs - I keep them as they're better than getting a jumper from M&S!


----------



## Fox

*Beethoven: The Late Piano Sonatas* ~ *Igor Levit*​


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dvorak - Rualka - Czech Phil - Vaclav Neumann









Not an opera I listen to very often, but by gum .... there are some tuneful arias in here. You can have a great old hum-along listening to this


----------



## Bruce

*Shostakovich 15*



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 87*
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15
> Maksim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (Angel/Melodiya LP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own a dozen recordings of this brilliant, odd, mocking symphony. I've heard many more. I don't think any other performance has equaled the powerfully strange impact of the premiere recording, conducted by the composer's son Maksim Shostakovich.
> 
> Scandalously, this 1972 Melodiya recording hasn't ever been issued on CD. If you admire Shostakovich's music and you still have a turntable, I would urge you to find this LP. It ranks among the very best DSCH recordings ever made. If you're no longer spinning vinyl, you could turn to Ashkenazy/RPO (Decca), Barshai/WDR SO (Brilliant Classics), or Kondrashin/Moscow PO (Alto/Melodiya). These are fine alternative versions -- even if they don't quite capture the uncanny combination of ironic jest and grey grimness that Maksim Shostakovich does.
> 
> UPDATE:
> I just found this recording on YouTube. To hear the opening movement, go to
> 
> 
> 
> .


My only recording, and the only one I know, is by Haitink and the London SO. But insofar as I can, I agree with you, JACE. I'm listening on YouTube as I scan through the current listenings, and this recording really communicates what seems to be the feelings of futility Shostakovich must have felt at the miserable conditions he had to work under during Stalin's reign.


----------



## Wood

Stenhammer 1

Sibelius: Karelia Overture

Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture

Haydn: Symphony No. 60


----------



## Vasks

Marschallin Blair said:


> Aside from the Svetlanov Canyon Classics reading, the Stokowski is my 'touchstone' _Francesca de Rimini_ for torrential passion.











LOL! I've had that LP forever and it's truly hell raising


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/29 (Kungsbacka Piano Trio).









What an excellent performance of this delightful piece. Gotta love these trios .


----------



## SimonNZ

"Everybody's Tune: Music from the British Isles and Flanders, 17th Century" - Les Witches


----------



## DavidA

Horowitz at Carnegie Hall Schubert Sonata D960

Not really Vlad's thing but full of fascinating touches.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 52*

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt (Audite)










This performance is a revelation. It really is extraordinary: The conducting, the singing, the orchestra. Everything comes together -- and the effect is like a jolt of electricity. This is one of those rare recordings that offers a window on the thing we're after, the thing beyond art. Like being in a gallery and gazing at a painting until the walls melt and the frame falls away and you're inside the picture, moving about in it, _experiencing_ it. Or that rare, delicious moment in a play when you forget that the people on the stage are only actors. You're there in the dark, silently eavesdropping, watching and watching, swept up in some alternate world that's more real than reality. And when it's over, you're suddenly startled, jarred back to your everyday self, like waking from a dream.

You get the idea. This performance is that good.


----------



## aajj

Sibelius - Symphonies 4 & 6
Paavo Berglund / Chamber Orchestra of Europe









Kodaly - String Quartet No. 2
Kodaly Quartet


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: The Complete Cantatas Vol. 39* Nikolaus Harnoncourt on TELDEC

I'm listening to Cantatas 167, 168 and 169. This disc has Nikolaus Harnoncourt directing the Concentus musicus Wien (disc 1 is with Gustav Leonhardt). The wonderful tenor Kurt Equiluz is amongst the soloists.

I have to admit that some of the other soloists (boy soloists amongst them) are a bit ragged in their intonation at times. I imagine this is probably what Bach himself would have experienced in contemporary performances. Maybe I would have preferred the secure intonation that adult female singers might have achieved even at the expense of historical accuracy.


----------



## Figleaf

Headphone Hermit said:


> Looks like the type of thing an unimaginative relative bought you because they knew you liked _that sort of thing_?
> 
> I have a number of similar discs - I keep them as they're better than getting a jumper from M&S!


I have a similar one which, oddly, has a photograph of a sheep on the cover. Is it an attempt at a pun- *Baa-ch*?


----------



## Fox

*Scandale* ~ *Alice Sara Ott & Francesco Tristano*​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Figleaf said:


> I have a similar one which, oddly, has a photograph of a sheep on the cover. Is it an attempt at a pun- *Baa-ch*?


I don't know.

Did the sheep give someone a Bach-ache?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

LancsMan said:


> *Bach: The Complete Cantatas Vol. 39* Nikolaus Harnoncourt on TELDEC
> 
> I'm listening to Cantatas 167, 168 and 169. This disc has Nikolaus Harnoncourt directing the Concentus musicus Wien (disc 1 is with Gustav Leonhardt). The wonderful tenor Kurt Equiluz is amongst the soloists.
> 
> I have to admit that some of the other soloists (boy soloists amongst them) are a bit ragged in their intonation at times. I imagine this is probably what Bach himself would have experienced in contemporary performances. Maybe I would have preferred the secure intonation that adult female singers might have achieved even at the expense of historical accuracy.


... and a bit further up the A6 it is *Vol1 Disc 1* from the same set.
Yes, some of the boy soloists are a bit wobbly - I get the impression that a tad more rehearsal time (along with more time to re-record the dodgy bits) would have been useful in places. Having said that, it is still a wonderful achievement ... and jolly good value for money (I got my set a few years ago for £30 from a charity shop - one of my best-ever bargains!)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Did the sheep give someone a Bach-ache?


Bah! Humbug!!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 52*
> 
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt (Audite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This performance is a revelation. It really is extraordinary: The conducting, the singing, the orchestra. Everything comes together -- and the effect is like a jolt of electricity. This is one of those rare recordings that offers a window on the thing we're after, the thing beyond art. Like being in a gallery and gazing at a painting until the walls melt and the frame falls away and you're inside the picture, moving about in it, _experiencing_ it. Or that rare, delicious moment in a play when you forget that the people on the stage are only actors. You're there in the dark, silently eavesdropping, watching and watching, swept up in some alternate world that's more real than reality. And when it's over, you're suddenly startled, jarred back to your everyday self, like waking from a dream.
> 
> You get the idea. This performance is that good.


You are so right. My yardstick performance and Dame Janet's _Abschied_ is one of the most emotionally shattering things I've ever heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Headphone Hermit said:


> Bah! Humbug!!!!


Well go Bach and get a Handel on it- with both hands.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well go Bach and get a Handel on it- with both hands.




That reminds me of the old lady who used to occasionally deputise in the sheet music department of our local music store. She would get flustered very easily.

One day someone went in asking for the music to Handel's Water Music.

"Handel's Water Music, Handel's Water Music," she muttered to herself, and then, turning to the customer, "Would that be by Bach?"


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well go Bach and get a Handel on it- with both hands.




Am I allowed to tell a lady to go Rachmanin Off?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 3:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> You are so right. My yardstick performance and Dame Janet's _Abschied_ is one of the most emotionally shattering things I've ever heard.


- But wouldn't you say "in the most wonderful way," though as well? (Loaded question._ ;D_ )

Dame Janet's sighing _Innigkeit_ coupled with her perfectly feminine vulnerability- as if she is about to start crying at any moment in the singing- just_ LEV-ELS_ me.

Its like _I'm_ the one experiencing the irrevocable loss and coming to the end of the line- and feeling such (paradoxically) heady flashing visions of the beauty of my past life, family, and friends- and the wide-wide world around me all at once- and the thought that it will go on without me- even with my demise- is just so sublimely bittersweet and beautiful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 52*
> 
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt (Audite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This performance is a revelation. It really is extraordinary: The conducting, the singing, the orchestra. Everything comes together -- and the effect is like a jolt of electricity. This is one of those rare recordings that offers a window on the thing we're after, the thing beyond art. Like being in a gallery and gazing at a painting until the walls melt and the frame falls away and you're inside the picture, moving about in it, _experiencing_ it. Or that rare, delicious moment in a play when you forget that the people on the stage are only actors. You're there in the dark, silently eavesdropping, watching and watching, swept up in some alternate world that's more real than reality. And when it's over, you're suddenly startled, jarred back to your everyday self, like waking from a dream.
> 
> You get the idea. This performance is that good.


JACE, put on the last cut of _Das Lied von der Erde_, "_Der Abschied_" ("The Farewell") late at night when its quiet all around you- and let it level you.

The performance you have of the Baker/Kubelik pairing is perhaps the most poignantly sublime performance of anything that I've ever heard.

It really does a number on me when I hear it with full concentration at night while giving my total attention to the text. . . which I can barely 'see' because I'm crying so hard.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> - But wouldn't you say "in the most wonderful way," though as well? (Loaded question._ ;D_ )
> 
> Dame Janet's sighing _Innigkeit_ coupled with her perfectly feminine vulnerability- as if she is about to start crying at any moment in the singing- just_ LEV-ELS_ me.
> 
> Its like _I'm_ the one experiencing the irrevocable loss and coming to the end of the line- and feeling such (paradoxically) heady flashing visions of the beauty of my past life, family, and friends- and the wide-wide world around me all at once- and the thought that it will go on without me- even with my demise- is just so sublimely bittersweet and beautiful.




Beautifully put! Dame Janet's identification with the music and the text is so natural, so unforced, so involved and involving. She doesn't just sing the music, she experiences it from within.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Beautifully put! Dame Janet's identification with the music and the text is so natural, so unforced, so involved and involving. She doesn't just sing the music, she experiences it from within.


Of course there's only one other person I can imagine equaling if not positively subsuming the Baker performance to an even higher level. . . impossible as that may seem.


----------



## Badinerie

Being a little provincial and nostalgic tonight. Trevor Duncans's 'Little Suite'


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mauricio Kagel - String Quartet I* / Arditti String Quartet [Montaigne, 1999]










*Mozart

Trio ''Les Quilles'' en mi bémol majeur, K.498*
Wolfgang Meyer, clarinette de basset; Anita Mitterer, alto, Patrick Cohen, Hammerflügel [naive, 2013]










*String Quartet No. 21 in D, KV 575* ('Preußische Quartett No. 1')
Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G]










*Quintette à Cordes en ré majeur KV 593 & Quintet en mi b majeur KV 614*
Quatuor Talich, Rehak (Viola II) [Calliope, 1995]










*Benedict Mason - String Quartet No. 2* / Arditti String Quartet [Col Legno, 2015]


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Of course there's only one other person I can imagine equaling if not positively subsuming the Baker performance to an even higher level. . . impossible as that may seem.




Though so utterly different, their art burns with a similar intensity, and actually, in the one piece of music they both sing (Marguerite's _D'amour l'ardente flamme_ from *La Damnation de Faust*) there interpretations are oddly similar. Not that Baker in any way seems to be ghosting the earlier Callas performance; more as if both singers had arrived at the same destination, but via different routes.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Being a little provincial and nostalgic tonight. Trevor Duncans's 'Little Suite'
> 
> View attachment 64399
> 
> 
> View attachment 64398


Dr Finlay's Casebook - gosh, that takes me back!


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> My only recording, and the only one I know, is by Haitink and the London SO. But insofar as I can, I agree with you, JACE. I'm listening on YouTube as I scan through the current listenings, and *this recording really communicates what seems to be the feelings of futility Shostakovich must have felt at the miserable conditions he had to work under during Stalin's reign.*


Yes! "Futility" is the perfect word for it.

But not only with the inanities and horrors of Soviet political life. I think the 15th is Shostakovich's expression of futility towards EVERYTHING. ...Everything devolving into absurdism.

Or at least that's my take on it.


----------



## Weston

Spent much of the afternoon exploring an extensive list of Scriabin works performed by Richter, Pletnev, Horowitz, etc. recommended by *DeepR*. Much appreciated. :tiphat: It must have taken a great deal of work.

In an attempt to better understand Scriabin's rubato and the need for it. I stumbled on this treatise interpreting his player piano rolls. Although I still don't see the need for _quite_ that much rubato, I do better understand its role in Scriabin's sound world.

Still on the earlier works, I look forward to the weirder harmonies to come in the later period.


----------



## brotagonist

This has quickly become my favourite opera of the moment:









Busoni Doktor Faust Scenes 2 and Final, Epilogue
Nagano/Lyon

This is not based on Goethe's Faust, but on a puppet theatre script. This final disc is the one that exists in two versions, the Jarnach and Beaumont completions. The Jarnach is the most known and the one I am listening to now. Later, I intend to program the Beaumont version by skipping two of the tracks and inserting the alternates. The Beaumont version of 1982 is based on recovered sketches left by the composer, while the Jarnach is a completion done by his pupil after the composer's passing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith's String Quartet No.1 - Danish Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*

All that gushing about this, I have to hear it. Particularly the end.


----------



## Weston

Well, a little more gushing if I may.



JACE said:


> I
> 
> Now listening to this via Spotify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierre Boulez & Members of the Ensemble InterContemporain perform Schoenberg's:
> - Suite for 2 Clarinets, Bass Clarinet, Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano, Op. 29
> . . .


The piece and recording that finally won me over to Schoenberg.



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 52*
> 
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt (Audite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This performance is a revelation. . . .


And the recording that won me over to Das Lied.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Das Lied*
> 
> All that gushing about this, I have to hear it. Particularly the end.
> 
> View attachment 64401


_
"Der Abschied"_ ("The Farewell").

All hope abandon ye who enter here.

Oblivion and bliss lay ahead.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Stupidity in a woman is unfeminine."

-Friedrich Nietzsche, _Human, All Too Human _


----------



## JACE

Weston said:


> Well, a little more gushing if I may.
> 
> The piece and recording that finally won me over to Schoenberg.
> 
> And the recording that won me over to Das Lied.


Hooray for great music!


----------



## SimonNZ

Dvorak's String Quartet No.5 - Prague Quartet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## tortkis

Horatiu Radulescu - before the universe was born 
Philippe Manoury - Tensio, second string quartet
William Bolcom - Three Rags for String Quartet
Amy Beach - String Quartet in One Movement
York Höller - Antiphon
Toshio Hosokawa - Blossoming
János Vajda - String Quartet No. 3









Listened to some string quartets that were new to me. I was particularly fascinated with Manoury.


----------



## SimonNZ

Saariaho's Oltra Mar - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Highlights from the past week. 
Holst, The Planets. This is a new purchase, as I got tired of my old recording with Boult. This Dutoit recording is terrific, fantastic sound, every instrument clear and present.







ASM plays sonatas of LvB no 7, Mozart Eb K 481, Faure No 1, Brahms no 2, Previn no 2, Penderecki La Follia, Kreisler, Massenet Meditation, Ravel Habanera, Debussy Beau Soir







Debussy Orchestral music, Images, Jeux, Prelude to the Afternoon of a fawn, Nocturnes, La Mer, Rhapsody for clarinet, Dances for harp etc.







Debussy Piano works, Suite Bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images 1&2, Deux Arabesque, Preludes Book 1, Estampes etc.







John Adams
Shaker Loops, Wound dresser, Short ride in a fast machine


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> JACE, put on the last cut of _Das Lied von der Erde_, "_Der Abschied_" ("The Farewell") late at night when its quiet all around you- and let it level you.
> 
> The performance you have of the Baker/Kubelik pairing is perhaps the most poignantly sublime performance of anything that I've ever heard.
> 
> It really does a number on me when I hear it with full concentration at night while giving my total attention to the text. . . which I can barely 'see' because I'm crying so hard.




I remember playing that late at night after my mother had passed, then did the same after my grandmother. Since then I have never been able to listen to Der Abschied.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

This might be proof that women write better lieder for women to sing. Go figure!









Anyway, it's very good. Plus you can beef up your collection of Melanie Bonis, Pauline Viardot, Augusta Holmès, Jeanne Landry, and Cécile Chaminade!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahler, Symphony No. 5, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
My first Mahler recording, as purchased today!


----------



## SimonNZ

Kagel's 1898 - cond.composer


----------



## Josh

MoonlightSonata said:


> Mahler, Symphony No. 5, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> My first Mahler recording, as purchased today!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 61*

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)










When I was compiling my list of favorites, I had a difficult time deciding which Prokofiev symphonies to include. I considered Rozhdestvensky's Moscow Radio SO Fourth (Melodiya) and Walter Weller's London PO Sixth (Decca). Both ended up getting the last-second axe as I culled the list down to 100. On the other hand, I couldn't part ways with Karajan's BPO Fifth. It's a legendary recording, and I've loved it since my grad school days. It was the first Prokofiev recording I ever purchased. (My LP still has the "London Music & Video Exchange" sticker on it. Initially marked at £17, the price had been slashed to 50p by the time I bought it.) Unlike the Shostakovich symphony that I described earlier today, Karajan's Prokofiev Fifth is readily available in digital format. It's been reissued as part of DG's "Originals" series, coupled with HvK's 1977 recording of Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_.


----------



## Guest

I received this set today. Hmmm...I think I prefer my Dumay/Pires set. His tone is far richer than Kremer's, and Pires certainly holds her own again Argerich--maybe a _little_ less incisive at times, but she still plays with plenty of power.


----------



## Josh

Just arrived today. First spin!










http://www.amazon.com/Henze-String-Quartets-1-5-Streichquartette/dp/B000025R17


----------



## Balthazar

Decided last minute to go to a local concert not knowing the program and was treated to:

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonata No. 7* in an incredibly powerful performance by Mi-Eun Kim.

*Chopin ~ Ballade in G minor, Op. 23* also by Kim, a bit anti-climactic after the Prokofiev.

And following the break, *Messiaen ~ Quatour pour la fin du temps*. Whoa - I had never heard this live before and what a fantastic experience, courtesy of some extremely talented students at the University of Michigan School of Music.


----------



## Weston

*George Dyson: Violin Concerto*
Richard Hickox / City of London Sinfonia / Lydia Mordkovitch, violin










This is a sprawling lush 43 minute post-romantic romp that seems equal parts symphony and concerto. The violin tone is outstanding! Possibly the best, most palatable solo violin I've ever heard. I will be looking into more of this performer who is sadly no longer with us. The work is in four movements, the first and third being the high points for me. 4.5 of 5 stars.

I scarcely feel the need to listen to anything after that, but here's a little nightcap:

*Schnittke: Symphonic Prelude for orchestra*
Lu Jia / Norrköping Symphony Orchestra










I'm not very familiar with Schnittke. This is the only album of his music I have, but each piece I've heard seems to be a perfect balance between the familiar and the unfamiliar, vacillating between the two. The tension is in wondering which direction the music will go in next. This piece explores a simple theme, sounding like a slightly more upbeat distant cousin of the Dies Irae theme, and puts it through a musical Cuisinart.

Perhaps someday I can binge on Schnittke and get a better idea of what he is up to, but sometimes it's fun to let ignorance unleash one's imagination and find things in the music the composer may not have intended. Much of the music takes place between your ears, I think.


----------



## Pugg

CD15*:Elgar:* Introduction & Allegro for Strings; Serenade for strings in E minor; Falstaff - Symphonic Study*; *Vaughan Williams*: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis Fantasia on "Greensleeves"
New Symphony Orchestra of London (NSOL)/LSO*/Collins

CD16*:Mozart*: Piano Quartets 1&2*; Horn Quintet in E flat°
Curzon*/Brain°/Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Bruce

*4th Elgar VC*

Satisfying my aural appetite tonight with

Hailstork - Symphony No. 2









which, after hearing both a couple of times, I much prefer to his third symphony. The second I could get to like. The 3rd just seems a little too inconsequential to me. Especially at its length of 40 minutes.

And another recording of Elgar's Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61, this time by Gil Shaham with David Zinman conducting the Chicago SO.









which is an excellent recording. I think I'd rate this as a very close second to the Hahn/Davis recording I listened to a few days ago. It's a live recording; the audience is extremely quiet. All around a very good choice.

And finally, Schnittke's Quasi una sonata played by Gidon Kremer and The Chamber Orchestra of Europe.









. . . an orchestral transcription by the composer of his second violin sonata. There are slight changes; I enjoy both versions about equally, though being more familiar with its violin sonata form, when listening to the orchestral version there are some little bits I'm expecting, but aren't there.


----------



## Becca

Ligeti - Mysteries of the Macabre - London Symphony, Sir Simon Rattle, Barbara Hannigan

I will not pretend that I either understand or like this but it is an incredible example of what can be done with the human voice.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joseph Haydn: Symfony in D major, no. 6 'Le Matin'


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Haydn: Symphony No. 7 "Le midi"( Christopher Hogwood)


----------



## Josh

Beauteous maximus.


----------



## Pugg

[Disc27]
Vivaldi:
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Spring" (May 13, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Summer" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" Four Seasons "Autumn" (February 11, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Winter" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] John Corigliano (Vn), the New York Philharmonic
Vivaldi: "Concerto in C major RV.558 diverse instruments"
[Soloist] Giovanni Vicari, Carlo de Filippis (mandolin), John Wummer, Robert Morris (flute),
William Vacchiano, Nathan Prager (trumpet), Engelbert Brenner (oboe),
Christine Stavrache, Aristrid von Wurtzler (harp), John Corigliano (Vn), Laszlo Varga (Vc),
Leonard Bernstein (harpsichord & conductor), the New York Philharmonic,
"Oboe Concerto in D minor RV.454"
[Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), New York Philharmonic,
"Flute Concerto in C minor RV.441"
[Soloist] John Wummer (Fl), the New York Philharmonic
(December 15, 1958 New York, Brooklyn, St. George Hotel)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Haydn Symphony No 8 G major Le Soir Xavier Roth


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Haydn: Symphony No. 9 (Christopher Hogwood)






A lot of these symphonies are pretty short so instead of clogging up this thread I'm just going to say I'm going to listen to Haydn's 10th Symphony after this one. Then I'll probably take a break from Haydn for a while. I'm enjoying his music but I don't think I'll be able to listen to 104 symphonies without a break or five!


----------



## Josh




----------



## SimonNZ

Philip Glass' String Quartet No.5 - Kronos Quartet










Knudåge Riisager's Divertimento Op.9 - Royal Danish String Quartet, Scandinavian Wind Quintet


----------



## Badinerie

Becca said:


> Ligeti - Mysteries of the Macabre - London Symphony, Sir Simon Rattle, Barbara Hannigan
> 
> I will not pretend that I either understand or like this but it is an incredible example of what can be done with the human voice.


Ahhggr! Nurse quick! the screens....You know, I shouldnt be watching this sort of thing at my time of life...!Its not good for me. 
Great music though. Cross between Ravels 'Les Enfants' and 'When Harry met Sally.'


----------



## Polyphemus

Badinerie said:


> Ahhggr! Nurse quick! the screens....You know, I shouldnt be watching this sort of thing at my time of life...!Its not good for me.
> Great music though. Cross between Ravels 'Les Enfants' and 'When Harry met Sally.'


Ligeti meets St Trinians.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If I didn't know better, I would swear this was by Offenbach. Light, frothy fun on a dull, grey morning.


----------



## Weston

Mysteries of the Macabre is in the Ligeti Project Box set, but I don't remember it sounding like that! It's outstanding. I'm also struck by how intensely some of the orchestra are concentrating on the score. They look a little worried.


----------



## Haydn man

I just have to share this!
Typical Haydn all the way, played with zest and a great way to start the day
If you do not have this, correct that fault now


----------



## SimonNZ

That Ligeti clip was absolutely amazing. Now playing some more Barbara Hannigan:










Dutilleux's Correspondances - Barbara Hannigan, soprano, Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

All this talk of young versus old made me turn to this celebration of one of the most famous recital halls in the world, the Wigmore Hall. We have Mieczyslav Horszkowski, recorded in 1990 at the age of 92, Peter Pears, recorded in 1951 at the age of 41, Matthias Goerne, recorded in 1996 at the age of 29, plus performances by Thomas Quasthoff, Andras Schiff, Barbara Bonney, Joshua Bell and Zoltan Kocsis, Arleen Auger, Margaret Price, the Takacs Quartet, Tatiana Nikolayeva, Ian Bostridge, Felicity Lott and Ann Murray, Shura Cherkassky, Peter Schreier and Anne Sofie von Otter.

Performance quality is uniformly high.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini : Madama Buttrfly.*
*Price/ Tucker / Elias.*


----------



## jim prideaux

one of my developing interests over the past few years has been Scandanavian music and I have recently taken a particular interest in Melartin-then discovered to my consternation that the only recording of the violin concerto could be obtained but at a cost of approx. £2500 second hand on amazon-not to be too disappointed I ordered a copy of the Ondine compilation 'Land of a thousand Lakes'-'The beauty of Finnish National Romanticism' which has arrived and I am currently listening to-pieces by Melartin , Merikanto , Jarnefelt , Klami and of course Sibelius-various orchestras including the Tampere and Helsinki Phil-Segerstam and Oramo (among others) conducting. The limited number of Ondine recordings I have heard have been really impressive although to my ears the recording of Melartin 5th/6th symphonies is appreciably more effective than the 2nd/4th!

(amillionrainbows-all the above without any mention of the imminent '6 pointer' at home to WBA)


----------



## Fox

*Bach: Goldberg Variations* ~ *Vladimir Feltsman*​


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Manxfeeder

Badinerie said:


> Ahhggr! Nurse quick! the screens....You know, I shouldnt be watching this sort of thing at my time of life...!Its not good for me.
> Great music though. Cross between Ravels 'Les Enfants' and 'When Harry met Sally.'


I'm not used to seeing brass players sitting on the edge of their seats. This is either extremely difficult to perform or else they're looking at her skirt.


----------



## Triplets

Richard Rodgers "how Do You Solve Problem Like Maria?" From The Sound Of Music.


----------



## Stavrogin

Rodion Schedrin: Concerto Cantabile


----------



## Fox

*Sokolov Plays: Chopin* ~ *Grigory Sokolov & Janusz Olejniczak*​


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Berlioz's Requiem* with:
- Charles Munch & the Boston Symphony Orchestra
- Leopold Simoneau (tenor)
- The New England Conservatory Chorus


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture: The Tragedy of Coriolanus (Penny/Naxos)
Pizzetti - La Pisanella (Vanska/Hyperion)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

jim prideaux said:


> [...]
> 
> (amillionrainbows-all the above without any mention of the imminent '6 pointer' at home to WBA)


Until now, Jim, until now...a man's passions will out! (By the way , PNE weren't at all bad against Man United last week, and that was _never_ a penalty either...)

Here are some of mine:
*
Mozart
String Quartet No. 22, KV 589
String Quartet No. 23, KV 590 in F, 'Preußische Quartetten' Nr. 2 & 3*
Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G]










*Busoni Piano Music Vol 3*
*Bach arr Busoni Organ Toccata, Adagio & Fugue BWV 564*
*Trois Morceaux Op 4 - 6 K 197*
I Scherzo Op 4
II Prelude - Fugue Op 5
III (First) Ballet Scene Op 6
*Second Ballet Scene Op 20 K 209*
*Two Dance Pieces Op 30a K 235a * 
I Waffentanz (Contrupuntal Dance Piece)
II Friedenstanz (Third Ballet Scene)
*Fourth Ballet Scene (in the form of a Concert Waltz) Op 33a K 238
Tanzwalzer Op 53 K 288
Indianische Tagebuch Book 1 K 267*
Wolf Harden [Naxos, 2006]

A recent addition to my Busoni solo piano collection. There is some fascinating early material here, composed when Busoni was 17 - 18 that sometimes sounds like lost late Beethoven piano sonatas, sometimes more like Liszt or Brahms: it's rather mercurial, but pleasing. I don't know where to locate mature Busoni - sometimes he sounds like late Liszt in his use of tonal experiments, occasionally more like Hindemith - heavily contrapuntal - or even going back to Bach-like fugal writing. It's all elusive, subtle, interesting and rewarding - and the Indianische Tagebuch is a real masterpiece.










*Phillippe Manoury
String Quartet No. 2 'Tensio' (2010) for string quartet with live electronics*
Quatuor Diotima [on YouTube, 2014]

*Ernest Chausson
Quartet for Strings in C minor, Op. 35 "Inachève" (arr. D'Indy) (1897-1899)
Albert Roussel
Quartet for Strings, Op. 45 (1932)
Albéric Magnard
Quartet for Strings in E minor, Op. 16 (1903)*
Via Nova String Quartet [Apex, 2004]

Sundry French string quartets from a period whose music I especially enjoy, any of which might be worth taking a chance on nominating in the string quartet list thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dowland, Lute Works*

This is a nice complement to the snow in my yard. I might as well hear something lovely; it's either that or start grousing about being stuck in the house.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming : verismo arias *:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now listening to *Berlioz's Requiem* with:
> - Charles Munch & the Boston Symphony Orchestra
> - Leopold Simoneau (tenor)
> - The New England Conservatory Chorus


Excellent!!

Munch + BSO + Berlioz = Definitive Performance.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE POUR LA VIOLE
*Marin Marais*
Charivari Agréable

ASV - Gaudeamus


----------



## starthrower

Chamber Music Vol 3


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Berlioz's Requiem* (again! This time) with:
- Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
- Ronald Dowd (tenor)
- The Wandsworth School Boys' Choir










It's fun to listen to different versions of the same work back-to-back and compare, isn't it?!?!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to *Berlioz's Requiem* (again! This time) with:
> - Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus- Ronald Dowd (tenor)
> - The Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to listen to different versions of the same work back-to-back and compare, isn't it?!?!


I wouldn't call Munch's reading 'definitive,' but I _would call _Colin Davis' "more definitive than definitive."

_;D_

The SACD of this performance sounds absolutely tremendous.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

pmsummer said:


> MUSIQUE POUR LA VIOLE
> *Marin Marais*
> Charivari Agréable
> 
> ASV - Gaudeamus


Really a beautiful album cover!

Kevin


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> The SACD of this performance sounds absolutely tremendous.


MB,

I don't have 5.1 speaker set-up, just the traditional 2 speakers. Would those Pentatone SACDs sound as good thru a 2-channel rig?

I have SACD playback capability and I occasionally buy SACDs. But, for the most part, I've just gotten old-school, 2-channel recordings -- mostly jazz.


----------



## D Smith

Berio: Sinfonia - Gothenburg, Eotovos. This was our Saturday Symphony assignment and it was fascinating. Such a pastiche of musical and literary quotes, yet held together by an overarching vision. This is a work I'll have to explore much more, but I'm quite glad to have heard it. This performance seemed top drawer as well, from what I could tell.


----------



## Haydn man

Triplets said:


> Richard Rodgers "how Do You Solve Problem Like Maria?" From The Sound Of Music.


You could take The Sound Of Music to Mars and it still wouldn't be far enough away for me

'Smithers, release the hounds on that man'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*fdsdsa*










Rozsa, _Piano Concerto_










Entire recital










Entire opera


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB,
> 
> I don't have 5.1 speaker set-up, just the traditional 2 speakers. Would those Pentatone SACDs sound as good thru a 2-channel rig?
> 
> I have SACD playback capability and I occasionally buy SACDs. But, for the most part, I've just gotten old-school, 2-channel recordings -- mostly jazz.


JACE, I honestly don't know. My best friend sets up all of my audiophile and videophile equipment for me. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I wouldn't call Munch's reading 'definitive,' but I _would call _Colin Davis' "more definitive than definitive."
> 
> _;D_
> 
> The SACD of this performance sounds absolutely tremendous.


Is that a definitive opinion?


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Berio: Sinfonia
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, London Voices, cond. Eotvos









Weird, wild, and wonderful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Is that a definitive opinion?


It is for today._ ;D_


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad put this on this morning:


----------



## George O

Krzysztof Penderecki (1933- )

Psalms of David for Choir and Percussion (1958)

Sonata per cello e orchestra (1964)

Anaklasis for Strings and Percussion Groups (1960)

Stabat Mater for Three Choirs a cappella (1963)

Fluorescences for Orchestra (1961)

Warsaw Philharmonic Choir
Poznan Philharmonic Orchestra
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra
Siegfried Palm, cello

on Polskie Nagrania Muza (Poland), from 1965


----------



## Cosmos

Just discovered this cool composer today: Detlev Glanert
First listened to Four Fantasies for piano [Alan Marks]
Now listening to his first symphony [Markus Stenz and BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra]


----------



## Albert7

My goal is to finish up listening to this disc at the public library this afternoon:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

The nice thing about snow days is, I finally have time for Mahler. I just finished Rattle's recording.









Now I'm trying Detlev Glanert's first symphony, on Cosmos' suggestion.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> MB,
> 
> I don't have 5.1 speaker set-up, just the traditional 2 speakers. Would those Pentatone SACDs sound as good thru a 2-channel rig?
> 
> I have SACD playback capability and I occasionally buy SACDs. But, for the most part, I've just gotten old-school, 2-channel recordings -- mostly jazz.


Yes, they do. I recently converted back to 2-channel and don't miss the surround sound a bit. The imaging is much better with stereo. To my ears, most surround SACDs have too much direct sound in the rear channels, which should contain only ambient information. Also, proper 5.1 requires 5 identical speakers, which can be prohibitively expensive. Not to mention that my living room arrangement doesn't allow for optimal placement of the rear speakers. I'm selling my multi-channel amp, pre-amp, and center speaker (already sold the surrounds) if anyone is interested in such gear!


----------



## Albert7

And now my stepdad just put this in the CD player:


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes, they do. I recently converted back to 2-channel and don't miss the surround sound a bit. The imaging is much better with stereo. To my ears, most surround SACDs have too much direct sound in the rear channels, which should contain only ambient information. Also, proper 5.1 requires 5 identical speakers, which can be prohibitively expensive. Not to mention that my living room arrangement doesn't allow for optimal placement of the rear speakers. I'm selling my multi-channel amp, pre-amp, and center speaker (already sold the surrounds) if anyone is interested in such gear!


Thanks for the info, Kontra. :cheers:


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Saturday Symphony:
> Berio: Sinfonia
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, London Voices, cond. Eotvos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Weird, wild, and wonderful*.


Sorta like West Virginia???


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad just put in La Stupenda






into the CD player. Such glory!


----------



## Weston

I can't seem to pick 'em this morning.

*Leighton: Concerto for string orchestra, Op. 39*
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales










Grim despair nihilistic bleakness and anxiety. It's dark too. There is some relief in the second movement, but the rest makes Shostakovich seem upbeat. It's suitable for the way many of us in the US feel today after about the forth winter onslaught in a row last night. Worth it all for the fantastic fugue-like setting of the third movement.

*Druckman: Chiaroscuro*
Lukas Foss / Juilliard Orchestra










I got this album for the Schwantner piece, Aftertones of Infinity, but this is interesting too in a Hollywood soundtrack kind of way. I'm loving the interesting orchestral colors except the cursed ubiquitous clippy-cloppy woodblock all 20th century composers felt compelled to use.

*Tubin: Symphony No. 8*
Neeme Järvi / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Even more unrelenting bleakness it seems to me. Or maybe my perception is skewed from cabin fever. Or am I just perceiving more complex harmonies as bleak this morning? Will the 21st century bring more optimism? I hope so, though we appear to be heading for the same stupidities all over again, losing much of the social progress gained in the last century.

(I hear shades of Mussorgsky in movement three, similar to The Gnome from Pictures - so that's something I suppose.)


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> Sorta like West Virginia???


Is it weird, though?


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Munch + BSO + Berlioz = Definitive Performance.


I remember a reviewer characterizing this recording as "flabby".


----------



## Triplets

Marschallin Blair said:


> I wouldn't call Munch's reading 'definitive,' but I _would call _Colin Davis' "more definitive than definitive."
> 
> _;D_
> 
> The SACD of this performance sounds absolutely tremendous.


I have the Abravanel/Utah recording in DVD Audio. The second movement is a great way to shake off a hangover.


----------



## Albert7

Wow, Sutherland rocking the house on this electric recording that my stepdad threw into the CD player.


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> MB,
> 
> I don't have 5.1 speaker set-up, just the traditional 2 speakers. Would those Pentatone SACDs sound as good thru a 2-channel rig?
> 
> I have SACD playback capability and I occasionally buy SACDs. But, for the most part, I've just gotten old-school, 2-channel recordings -- mostly jazz.


They will sound better in 2 channel. However, Berlioz actually conceived a Surround sound effect in the Requiem, as a brass choir is positioned across the auditorium from the main stage. A multichannel set up will best realize his intentions


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> The nice thing about snow days is, I finally have time for Mahler. I just finished Rattle's recording.
> 
> View attachment 64436
> 
> 
> Now I'm trying Detlev Glanert's first symphony, on Cosmos' suggestion.


If you have time for Mahler, you have time for Baker.

Dame Janet's wonderful on this. Wouldn't you agree?

_;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Berio*: Sinfonia, w. London Voices/Gothenburg SO/Eotvos. Recording: Konserthuset, Gothenburg, 4/2004. Balance Engineer:Michael Bergek.


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad had to put up La Divina in the CD player oh yeah. Very exquisite live!


----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> Mahler, Symphony No. 5, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> My first Mahler recording, as purchased today!


Frank Shipway's (1996), dynamite. Good beginning.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Frank Shipway's (1996), dynamite. Good beginning.


Frank Shipway was one of quite a few conductors we lost last year (in a car accident). Check out his excellent Shostakovich's 10th.


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> They will sound better in 2 channel. However, Berlioz actually conceived a Surround sound effect in the Requiem, as a brass choir is positioned across the auditorium from the main stage. A multichannel set up will best realize his intentions


These two will lose something in stereo, too:



















But that's hardly a reason to maintain a multi-channel system! By the way, I put that Biggs for sale on Amazon...with a separate organ in each channel (two in front, two in the rear--there is no center channel), it does sound quite thrilling.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## elgar's ghost

More Britten today - I thought seeing I'd dug into a few my recordings of him earlier in the week I may as well continue.

Both are very handy sets - the one containing all of his cello output (a pity only the Cello Sonata features Rostropovich here but that's not to denigrate the performances of Julian Lloyd Webber and Robert Cohen in the Symphony and Suites respectfully), and the other is an all-Rattle affair which includes some lesser-known early-ish output such as Ballad of Heroes, An American Overture and Canadian Carnival. Also here is a work that Britten was sadly unable to complete due to failing health, a suite based on Sitwell texts called Praise We Great Men - perhaps this should have been the final part of disc two as it would have made a poignant conclusion.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Robert Simpson - Symphony No.9

I find myself warming more and more towards this man's music.
It has taken me time from initial excitement to emptiness to satisfaction.
Fine music making all round.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 98*

Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)
Sir Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra (EMI)










I first heard RVW's "London" performed by André Previn and the Royal PO on a Telarc CD. Since then, I've also enjoyed Barbirolli's reading with the Hallé on EMI. But this Sir Adrian Boult recording is my favorite performance. To my ears, the thing that sets Boult's reading apart from the others is _pacing_. This symphony is always colorful and atmospheric, but Boult's command of the work's ebb and flow creates a stronger sense of cohesion and inevitability.

I still haven't heard Hickox's Chandos recording of the 1913 score. I suppose I need to listen at some point. Until then, Boult works just fine for me.


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> I remember a reviewer characterizing this recording as "flabby".


Hmm. That surprises me. I think it's a very strong performance.

On my early-70's vinyl reissue, the quality of the recorded sound isn't so good. But I didn't hear anything sloppy or "flabby" in the performance.


----------



## DaveS

Just arrived. So, onto Disc 1: Nocturnes, Premiere Rhapsodie, Jeux & La Mer. Cleveland Orch.(& Ladies of the Orchestra's Chorus in Nocturnes). Pierre Boulez


----------



## DaveS

I had just about finished listening to Disc1 when I originally posted, so on to Disc 2:
Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun; Images for Orchestra; Printemps. Cleveland, Boulez.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Richter Schubert _Impromptus_


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 27*

Chopin: Recital / "Moravec Plays Chopin"
Ivan Moravec (Connoisseur Society)











Barcarolle in F# Major, Op. 60
Etude in C# Minor, Op. 25, No. 7
Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 50, No. 3
Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 63, No. 3
Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 7, No. 2
Mazurka in C Major, Op. 24, No. 2
Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 17, No. 4
Scherzo, No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 20
Moravec's Chopin is inspired. This LP is 43 minutes of pure, undiluted pianistic bliss.

Why isn't Moravec more famous?!?!? For my money, he's up there on Olympus with the greats -- but, for some reason, only the cognoscenti know his name. It's odd. Years ago, when I stumbled across this LP in a thrift shop, most of Moravec's best recording were very difficult to find. They'd been issued on private labels like Connoisseur Society or on budget lines like Quintessence and Vox. Moravec recorded some of the best Beethoven, best Chopin that you'll EVER hear -- and it was sold through the Book of the Month Club! (Fortunately, over the last few years Supraphon has reissued most of his recordings, including the music on this LP.)


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> Why isn't Moravec more famous?!?!? For my money, he's up there on Olympus with the greats -- but, for some reason, only the cognoscenti know his name. It's odd. Years ago, when I stumbled across this LP in a thrift shop, most of Moravec's best recording were very difficult to find. They'd been issued on private labels like Connoisseur Society or on budget lines like Quintessence and Vox. Moravec recorded some of the best Beethoven, best Chopin that you'll EVER hear -- and it was sold through the Book of the Month Club! (Fortunately, over the last few years Supraphon has reissued most of his recordings, including the music on this LP.)


Amen.

It may be due to him not being a "make show" kind of clown like Lang Lang. He doesn't have that idiot TV kind of personality.


----------



## Haydn man

It has turned into a chamber music day today.
Finishing off with this recording


----------



## Fox

*Sviatoslav Richter Plays Bach*​
I am not the sentimental type; I have listened to these recordings countless times but tonight a tear ran down my face such beauty, thank you maestro...


----------



## Triplets

Kontrapunctus said:


> These two will lose something in stereo, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's hardly a reason to maintain a multi-channel system! By the way, I put that Biggs for sale on Amazon...with a separate organ in each channel (two in front, two in the rear--there is no center channel), it does sound quite thrilling.


 Interesting I have the Pentatone disc and multichannel enhances it well compared to two channel.
I agree with you that being able to enjoy spatial effects as they were intended by the composer in works such as Berlioz Requiem is not the only reason to have a multichannel set up, but having one sure makes it nice when these works are played.
Other winners in multichannel are Bartok's Music For Strings, Percussion and Celesta; the "faraway" music in Mahler's Third; and many works by Charles Ives.


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> Hmm. That surprises me. I think it's a very strong performance.
> 
> On my early-70's vinyl reissue, the quality of the recorded sound isn't so good. But I didn't hear anything sloppy or "flabby" in the performance.


 I recall prefering the Munch to the Monteux, but haven't heard either of them for years. Colin Davis owns this piece for me.


----------



## Triplets

DaveS said:


> View attachment 64453
> 
> I had just about finished listening to Disc1 when I originally posted, so on to Disc 2:
> Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun; Images for Orchestra; Printemps. Cleveland, Boulez.


 I have Boulez conducting those works on Columbia (later Sony, of course). I used to enjoy Boulez as a conductor but over the past few years have found that I have difficulty listening to him conduct anything. He seems to drain all the emotion and desssicate everything he touches. It probably has more to do with me becoming an aging frump than anything about him.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 92*

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Columbia/Sony)










After conducting an exhaustive review of Sibelius recordings, here's what critic Richard Kaplan had to say to about Ormandy's Sibelius Second in _Fanfare_ magazine:

_"*DESERT ISLAND VERSION: Ormandy (1957)*. This is Sibelius's 'big' symphony: not only his longest, but the one with the most expansive gestures, and the only one with a definitively triumphant ending. It may not, as Sibelius insisted, have a literal program, but it certainly suggests a musical journey from pastoral to struggle to triumph. It doesn't need much 'tweaking'; the drama and beauty are built-in. This early-stereo version is classic Ormandy: broad and powerful, yet effortless. The wind solos, from John de Lancie's oboe to Samuel Krauss's trumpet in the slow movement, are gorgeous."_


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Piano Trios K502 & k542
Beaux Arts Trio









Bloch - String Quartet No. 4
Portland String Quartet


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> I recall prefering the Munch to the Monteux, but haven't heard either of them for years. *Colin Davis owns this piece for me.*


Can't argue with that.


----------



## SimonNZ

Johannes Ciconia motets, virelais, ballate and madrigals - Alla Francesca


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 27*
> 
> Chopin: Recital / "Moravec Plays Chopin"
> Ivan Moravec (Connoisseur Society)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barcarolle in F# Major, Op. 60
> Etude in C# Minor, Op. 25, No. 7
> Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 50, No. 3
> Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 63, No. 3
> Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 7, No. 2
> Mazurka in C Major, Op. 24, No. 2
> Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 17, No. 4
> Scherzo, No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 20
> Moravec's Chopin is inspired. This LP is 43 minutes of pure, undiluted pianistic bliss.
> 
> Why isn't Moravec more famous?!?!? For my money, he's up there on Olympus with the greats -- but, for some reason, only the cognoscenti know his name. It's odd. Years ago, when I stumbled across this LP in a thrift shop, most of Moravec's best recording were very difficult to find. They'd been issued on private labels like Connoisseur Society or on budget lines like Quintessence and Vox. Moravec recorded some of the best Beethoven, best Chopin that you'll EVER hear -- and it was sold through the Book of the Month Club! (Fortunately, over the last few years Supraphon has reissued most of his recordings, including the music on this LP.)


I love his recordings for Nonesuch of Janacek's piano music (Sonata 1905, In the Mist, On an Overgrown Path) from the '80s.


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 92*
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
> Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Columbia/Sony)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After conducting an exhaustive review of Sibelius recordings, here's what critic Richard Kaplan had to say to about Ormandy's Sibelius Second in _Fanfare_ magazine:
> 
> _"*DESERT ISLAND VERSION: Ormandy (1957)*. This is Sibelius's 'big' symphony: not only his longest, but the one with the most expansive gestures, and the only one with a definitively triumphant ending. It may not, as Sibelius insisted, have a literal program, but it certainly suggests a musical journey from pastoral to struggle to triumph. It doesn't need much 'tweaking'; the drama and beauty are built-in. This early-stereo version is classic Ormandy: broad and powerful, yet effortless. The wind solos, from John de Lancie's oboe to Samuel Krauss's trumpet in the slow movement, are gorgeous."_


That review acquired legendary status and is known as "Sibeliusosaurus".
I owned that Ormandy lp, being seduced by the cover as a college student. I haven't heard that performance for years (my lps were destroyed in a flood about 30 years ago, and I only began recollecting some lps a few years ago), and now when I am in the mood for the Second it's Monteux or Barbirolli that I turn to. You've given me quite the nostalgia rush. Thanks, JACE


----------



## Mahlerian

Marais, D'Anglebert, Forqueray: Music in Versailles
Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> That review acquired legendary status and is known as "Sibeliusosaurus".
> I owned that Ormandy lp, being seduced by the cover as a college student. I haven't heard that performance for years (my lps were destroyed in a flood about 30 years ago, and I only began recollecting some lps a few years ago), and now when I am in the mood for the Second it's Monteux or Barbirolli that I turn to. *You've given me quite the nostalgia rush. Thanks, JACE*


I'm glad! 

And you're right about the Kaplan article. I found a copy of it a while ago online and saved it.

BTW: Sony Japan has reissued this Ormandy recording in a 3-CD set: 









The contents:

DISC 1
SYMPHONY NO.1 IN E MINOR. OP.39 
VIOLIN CONCERTO IN D MINOR. OP.47 [Isaac Stern]

DISC 2
SYMPHONY NO.2 IN D MAJOR. OP.43
SYMPHONY NO.7 IN C MAJOR. OP.105

DISC 3
FINLANDIA. OP.26
VALSE TRISTE. OP.44. NO.1
THE SWAN OF TUONELA. OP.22. NO.2
KARELIA SUITE. OP.11
EN SAGA. OP.9
FINLANDIA. OP.26

I suppose I'll plunk for this imported set eventually.

Or, better yet, Sony will get around to reissuing the set domestically at a budget price.


----------



## JACE

aajj said:


> I love his recordings for Nonesuch of Janacek's piano music (Sonata 1905, In the Mist, On an Overgrown Path) from the '80s.


I've not heard that. I'll have to check it out. Thanks, aajj!!!


----------



## Albert7

Winning Four Seasons transcription on the cello to finish up this disc after 2 days of listening.









Now that I have all of Sol Gabetta's iTunes albums, I will continue to hear her out for the rest of the month.


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-1st and 2nd Violin Concertos-Mordkovitch, Jarvi and the SNO......

one of a very fine series of recordings of Prokofiev works on the Chandos label by Jarvi and the SNO


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich
'Symphony' No. 14, Op. 135*
RLPO, Vasily Petrenko [Naxos, 2013]

It's really an extended song cycle for soprano, bass, percussion and string orchestra, isn't it? I have Haitink and the Concertgebouw on LP but couldn't resist this newfangled CD in a sale at Presto. It is a fabulous recording.


----------



## Albert7

I have this album and it's fresh and awesome! 



TurnaboutVox said:


> *Shostakovich
> 'Symphony' No. 14, Op. 135*
> RLPO, Vasily Petrenko [Naxos, 2013]
> 
> It's really an extended song cycle for soprano, bass, percussion and string orchestra, isn't it? I have Haitink and the Concertgebouw on LP but couldn't resist this newfangled CD in a sale at Presto. It is a fabulous recording.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SimonNZ

Busoni's Violin Concerto - Paul Zukofsky, violin, Frederik Prausnitz, cond.

(take my word for it)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Koechlin
String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 51*
Ardeo Quartet [Ar Re-Se, 2012]

This is splendid, a lovely, refined impressionistic work, quite beautifully realised by the Ardeo Quartet. I think this disc is a likely future purchase.










*Antonín Dvorák 
String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9 / B 37*
Vlach Quartet, Prague [Naxos, 1999]










*
Franz Schubert
String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D 173*
Kodaly Quartet [Naxos, 1999]

This seems a fairly tepid reading of this pretty and inventive early string quartet from the teenage Schubert


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. I started with No.20--excellent! I'm not a fan of the stamp motif that all of these Collectors' Edition sets have, but they are certainly a good deal.


----------



## Becca

JACE said:


> I still haven't heard Hickox's Chandos recording of the 1913 score. I suppose I need to listen at some point. Until then, Boult works just fine for me.


You absolutely do, it is quite amazing. The differences in the slow movement are the most marked and RVW cut out some gorgeous music. I can see the logic in his final thoughts on the work, it is far more taught, but I still find myself listening to the 1913 version the most.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC
_(Lachrymæ Antiquæ)_
*Guillaume de Machaut, Christopher Tye, David Lamb, Arvo Pärt, Harry Partch, John Cage, Louis Hardin, Hildegard von Bingen, Perotin, Henry Purcell, Alfred Schnittke*
Kronos Quartet

Nonesuch


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Mitridate, re di Ponto*

Let's see, what was I doing when I was 14 years old....?

Christophe Rousset leads Les Talens Lyriques in a wonderfully crisp performance.

Stellar cast of Cecilia Bartoli, Natalie Dessay, Sandrine Piau, Brian Asawa, Giuseppe Sabbatini, and some serious luxury casting with Juan Diego Florez as Marzio (but then he was a young stripling 17 years ago).


----------



## SimonNZ

Kodaly's String Quartet No.1 - Dante Quartet


----------



## starthrower

Persichetti Piano Sonata No.9 by Jackson Berkey


----------



## Celloman

Donizetti - La Fille de Regiment
Bonynge, Sutherland, Pavarotti









First time listening to the opera. Sutherland nails the high stuff as usual, Pavarotti is also brilliant in one of his first recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart: Concerto for piano and Orchestra (d-minor) K.466


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Fads And Fancies In The Academy - Giancarlo Simonacci, piano, Ars Ludi


----------



## hpowders

Béla Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2 
Lang Lang, piano
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

As a kid I was addicted to this concerto and then it fell off my radar screen.
After two listenings to this performance, I'm addicted once again!

Great playing by Lang Lang and the Berlin forces.

Nobody does percussive classical piano better than Bartók. 
The perfect anti-Bach antidote, not that I'm looking for one! 

This recording has a very extreme dynamic range and can be difficult to adjust the sound just right so you don't get blasted out of your chair at the loudest parts of this score.

This performance is recommended, but not the recorded sound.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I prefer the muscularity and "darkness" of this recording to Rostropovich' studio recording of the cello suites.


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> View attachment 64471
> 
> 
> Béla Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
> Lang Lang, piano
> Berlin Philharmonic
> Simon Rattle
> 
> As a kid I was addicted to this concerto and then it fell off my radar screen.
> After two listenings to this performance, I'm addicted once again!
> 
> Great playing by Lang Lang and the Berlin forces.
> 
> Nobody does percussive classical piano better than Bartók.
> The perfect anti-Bach antidote, not that I'm looking for one!
> 
> This recording has a very extreme dynamic range and can be difficult to adjust the sound just right so you don't get blasted out of your chair at the loudest parts of this score.
> 
> This performance is recommended!


I HATE those wide, dynamic shifts.
Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Maurizio Pollini - Mozart - Piano Concerto No 21 in C major, K 467


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Piano Concerto No 22 E flat major K 482 Fabio Luisi, Ayako Uehara Wiener Symphoniker


----------



## SimonNZ

Some more Barbara Hannigan listening:

Alexina Louie and Dan Redican's "Toothpaste" - Barbara Hannigan, soprano, Mark McKinney, tenor






As one of the YT comments says: "Within two videos (this and Mysteries of the Macabre) Barbara Hannigan just became my new favourite human being"

If someone watches this can they tell me what the Tristan und Isolde quotes are, that everyone is commenting on? Is one of them at 4:10?

(my first thought was that it sounded like a parody of Bernstein's Trouble In Tahiti - not the awesome opening number, stuff like "Oh what a movie" etc)


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> I HATE those wide, dynamic shifts.
> Thanks for the warning.


You're welcome!

The Prokofiev 3 is even worse for sound. The orchestral introduction to movement one is normally what one would expect-moderate volume-and then the piano comes in like ffff and practically blasted me out of my chair! Too bad, because these are both good performances on that CD!

Reminds me of the Beethoven Symphony set from Minnesota/ Vänska.
Adjusting for loudness makes the softer parts inaudible.

I put on Cliburn/Hendl in the Prokofiev 3 and it sounds sooooo good!

I don't know what these modern sound engineers think they are accomplishing.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, Piano Sonata #16
I find this very refreshing somehow.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W. A. Mozart Piano Concerto no. 23 KV 488 A-major Till Fellner Salzburg


----------



## brotagonist

The next in the series:









Strauss Eine Alpensymphonie, Second Horn Concerto
Karajan/BPO

I am especially enjoying the Alpensymphonie. What a wonderful set of Strauss' works!


----------



## Weston

I thought I'd try a less random approach tonight.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D. 959*
Gregory Sioles, piano










So much like Beethoven, yet so different, and also very much looking toward the romantic period with almost Chopin-like gestures. The second movement got to me this go around, a roller coaster of emotions. The fourth movement is perhaps the best of all though.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 6 in E minor, D. 566*
Gottleib Wallisch, piano










It's official. I like the higher numbers in the catalog than the lower, but this is okay.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, "Gasteiner," D. 850*
Jeno Jando, piano










Quite nice. Here Schubert's weird modulations are evident even to this layman. Impressive as they are, gesturally there is a sameness to these sonatas so that I don't think listening to three in a row is the best way to enjoy them, nor do I think they will rival Beethoven's in my personal musical pantheon. I wouldn't mind having an entire set though, especially if Schiff has released a cycle. I'd like to hear what he does with them.

Think I'll go back to the random approach going forward. It's what works for me.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart, Piano Concert Nr 24 c Moll KV 491 Rudolf Buchbinder Piano & Conducter, Wiener Phi


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've returned home. It's a Bach evening. The Solo Violin Sonatas/Partitas following the Solo Cello Suites. Following his exploration of Modern music, Gidon Kremer returned to Bach (and Mozart's violin concertos) and brings a unique accent to these works. Henryk Szeryng's and Nathan Milstein's recordings may be my favorites... but this one is damn good.


----------



## Pugg

CD22
*Tchaikovsky*: Nutcracker & Sleeping Beauty* Suites
PCO/Fistoulari/Désormière*


----------



## SimonNZ

^ I'm so jealous of that box - I'd be grabbing it if I wasn't obliged to be on a no-buy at the moment.

playing now:










Debussy's Images - Ivan Moravec, piano


----------



## Becca

Yehudi Menuhin & the Royal Philharmonic doing Elgar's Symphony #1 ... maybe not the best but was a good deal.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Alfred Brendel - Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 - New Philharmonia Orchestra/Klemperer (1970)


----------



## tortkis

Love's Illusion - Music from the Montpellier Codex (13th-Century) - Anonymous 4 (harmonia mundi)








Simply beautiful.


----------



## Josh




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K. 537, 'Coronation' (Mitsuko Uchida)


----------



## Pugg

​*Pergolesi : Stabat Mater.*

*Freni / Berganza *


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1995.


Hmm...I just sold this set today on Amazon!


----------



## Haydn man

I seem to remember someone on TC recommending this set highly (can't for the life of me remember who)
I have not really listened to these works in detail yet, so am correcting this fault now


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Yesterday - Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trio Op. 70 No. 1 in D Major, 'Ghost' (Vladimir Ashkenazy; Itzhak Perlman; Lynn Harrell)









Really great interpretations - everything works here .

F. J. Haydn - Flute Trio in D Major, Hob. 15/16; Flute Trio in G Major, Hob. 15/15 (Uwe Grodd, Martin Rummel, Christopher Hinterhuber).









One of the first Haydn discs I bought - great to come back to it! Lots of freshness and wonderful music here.

Today: F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 50 No. 3 in E-Flat Major; No. 2 in C Major (Nomos-Quartett).









A very 'pure' playing style by the Nomos-Quartett that lets the Quartet conversation really ring out.


----------



## Fox

*Gavriel Lipkind* ~ *J.S. Bach: Cello Suites 1 = 6*​


----------



## Bas

It has been a while since I posted here (and I have been listening music in the mean time, however, did not properly document it), mainly because I recently moved to Amsterdam.

Yesterday:

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn - String Octet opus 29 and String Sextet op 110
By the Praẑák Quartet, the Kocian Quartet, on Harmonia Mundi









Right now:

Joseph Haydn - Salve Regina
By Lucia Popp [soprano], Werner Hollweg [tenor], Kurt Moll [bass], Helena Döse [soprano], Benjamin Luxon [Bariton], Bright Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati [continuo, dir.], on Decca









An absolutely nice piece of music, I really like the melodies, the organ themes


----------



## MagneticGhost

From a recommendation in a George Lloyd thread.

I bought this yesterday and I am listening to it now. George Lloyd: Symphonic Mass.

My late departed Grandpa was a big fan of Lloyd so I've always meant to get round to listening to a bit more of his music. This is good quality music. It sounds very English with hints of Elgar, Holst and RWV. Certainly very conservative but no less enjoyable for that.


----------



## Fox

*Dvorák: Cello Concerto / Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme*

*Mstislav Rostropovich & Herbert Von Karajan*​


----------



## Guest

I recently discovered this set of Mozart's Piano Concertos recorded on period instruments by Jos van Immerseel and his Anima Eterna. Up until now my set of choice was the Bilson/Gardiner. But this set tops it in sound quality and seems to be a match in performance. I can't get enough of it.








Piano Concerto No. 21 in C, K467








Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat, K271


----------



## Pugg

​
Beach, A:
Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2
from Three Compositions for violin and piano op. 40, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Cimarosa:
Clarinet Concerto in C minor
freely arranged by Arthur Benjamin

Copland:
Clarinet Concerto

Debussy:
Préludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin

from Préludes, Book 1, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Gershwin:
Prelude No. 1
from Three Preludes for piano solo, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Spohr:
Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26


----------



## pianississimo

Pugg said:


> ​


Wow! Whatever he sounds like, he's HAWT!


----------



## MagneticGhost

I was happily listening to Dvorak's Slavonic Dances courtesy of Dorati on the Mercury Living Presence range.
Then my 10 year old daughter started playing her music very loudly upstairs.
So now I'm giving in and listening to that instead.

She's listening to Rachmaninov's 3rd Symphony


----------



## Triplets

MagneticGhost said:


> I was happily listening to Dvorak's Slavonic Dances courtesy of Dorati on the Mercury Living Presence range.
> Then my 10 year old daughter started playing her music very loudly upstairs.
> So now I'm giving in and listening to that instead.
> 
> She's listening to Rachmaninov's 3rd Symphony


You are a lucky dad. It could have been 1 D


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianississimo said:


> Wow! Whatever he sounds like, he's HAWT!


Hmm...that old blasé 'lost a bundle at the casino but at least I've still got the Lamborghini' look...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of my rare Wagner excursions. Kempe's classic recording of *Lohengrin*, with a near ideal cast. Jess Thomas is a bit of a let down for me, but Grummer, Ludwig, Fischer-Dieskau and Frick are all superb, and Kempe conducts a rousing version of the score.


----------



## Weston

*Handel: Suite for keyboard (Suite de piece), Vol.1, No.8 in F minor, HWV 433*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano










I always loved the baroque suite with it's allemandes, courantes, and what-not, ending with a jig. Handel often gets overlooked in the genre compared to Bach. This live recording is a little noisy but tolerably so.

*Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts No. 2*
Alan Cuckston, noisy tinkly twangy thang, et al










I think the trick with harpsichord is to listen at lower, more realistic volume levels. It's not as shrill that way.

*J. S. Bach: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV 826*
Bernard Roberts, piano










Ahh. Peace at last. There's something about Bach. It just makes me feel, not so much relaxed, but focused.


----------



## MagneticGhost

William Mathias' String Quartets
First Listen - these are wonderful works. Will be listening to them again. 
I've not been frequenting the Top 100+ String Quartet Thread recently due to time constraints - I hope someone has given these a mention.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Holst - A Fugal Overture (Boult/Musical Heritage)
Ibert - Escales (Martinon/EMI)
Bartok - Piano Concerto #1 (R. Serkin/Columbia)*


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to this legendary recording:









stepdad threw this on the CD player.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Malcolm Arnold: Organ Concerto

Such Fun!!


----------



## Pugg

*Elena Souliotis* 
My favourite recital L.P


----------



## Fox

*Ligeti: Works for Piano* ~ *Pierre-Laurent Aimard*​


----------



## aajj

Ravel - Sonatine, Miroirs & Gaspard de la nuit. 
Pascal Roge, piano.









Berg - Chamber Concerto
David Atherton / London Sinfonietta. Gyorgy Pauk, violin. Paul Crossley, piano.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Right now listening to this legendary recording:










I don't know how "legendary" it is... but it's pretty much the only recording available.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Arthur Grmiaux Trio. The only thing to dislike is the absolutely lame cover.


----------



## Orfeo

*Carl Nielsen*
Symphony no. V, op. 50.
-Elden C. Bailey, snare drum.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.
-->




Enjoy.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: 4 Orchestral Songs, op. 22
Yvonne Minton, BBC Symphony, cond. Boulez









Berlioz: Les Nuits d'ete
Janet Baker, New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Barbriolli


----------



## Becca

pianississimo said:


> Wow! Whatever he sounds like, he's HAWT!


Andreas is the principal/solo clarinet with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Another installment in this fine series. Superbly recorded, too.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> The next in the series:
> 
> View attachment 64473
> 
> 
> Strauss Eine Alpensymphonie, Second Horn Concerto
> Karajan/BPO
> 
> I am especially enjoying the Alpensymphonie. What a wonderful set of Strauss' works!


Yeah! HvK's Alpine Symphony is GREAT.


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Divertimento, Sinfonia Concertante and Sinfonietta performed by Wallfisch,Jarvi and the SNO


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Yeah! HvK's Alpine Symphony is GREAT.


Yes. It's the Mt. Everest of symphonies.


----------



## Haydn man

It has been a long time since I listened to this symphony, not sure why because it is one of the greats.
Fine performance and recording, typical of Chandos in the eighties
I would recommended this to anyone


----------



## DaveS

Triplets said:


> I have Boulez conducting those works on Columbia (later Sony, of course). I used to enjoy Boulez as a conductor but over the past few years have found that I have difficulty listening to him conduct anything. He seems to drain all the emotion and desssicate everything he touches. It probably has more to do with me becoming an aging frump than anything about him.


Honestly, I've never followed him that closely, and much of the newer stuff he has performed is 'foreign' to me, or doesn't appeal. I know there are lot of his devotees on TC, so good luck, and I hope you don't scar too easily.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

DANIEL BARENBOIM/Antonio Pappano~ Mozart Piano Concerto K.595 - COMPLETE


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 64514
> 
> It has been a long time since I listened to this symphony, not sure why because it is one of the greats.
> Fine performance and recording, typical of Chandos in the eighties
> I would recommended this to anyone


I would too.

It has a sort of sentimental attachment for me as well as it was one of perhaps the first fifty cd's I've ever owned.


----------



## DaveS

That said, on to Disc3:
Fantasie for Piano & Orchestra: Jean-Rudolph Kars, piano; LSO; Sir Alexander Gibson,cond.
Deux Danses for Harp & Orch. Vera Badings RCO, Bernard Hiatink,cond.
Marche ecossaise sur un theme populaire. RCO, Bernard Haitink, cond.
Berceuse heroique. RCO, Eduard van Beinum, cond.
Khamma
Danse(Tarentelle styrienne) Although the liner shows the RCO and Riccardo Chailly for the last piece, I assume listing no rchestra under or behind Khamma means that Chailly conducted the RCO is both works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Gut.

Sehr gut. 
_
I really enjoyed this Chopin recital cd of Khatia Buniatishvili. The opening _Waltz in C# Minor_ is perhaps a bit conventional and reserved, but there are fireworks aplenty in the racy parts of the _Sonata No. 2 in B-flat Minor_, the _Ballade No. 4 in F-minor_, and the _Piano Concerto No. 2_.

I liked her pyrotechnical flourish in the _Finale_ of the _Sonata No. 2 _so much that I immediately had to put on the famous mid-seventies Martha Argerich performance for a compare-and-contrast. Argerich does it in a blistering 01:24 and Buniatishvili does it in a _clean _01:15!

I love both performances and woudln't be without either, but for the ending of the _Sonata No. 2_ I just_ love_ the Buniatishvili for all of its perfectly-executed passionate abandon.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart | Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, "Lützow Concert"


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Cantata No.147 and Three Motetes* Ameling; Baker; Partridge; Shirley-Quirk; King's College Choir, Cambridge; Academy of St Martin in the Fields; David Willcocks on EMI

One of Bach's most popular cantatas (the one including Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring). An excellent performance from a top notch group of soloists here make for a great disc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> I have Boulez conducting those works on Columbia (later Sony, of course). I used to enjoy Boulez as a conductor but over the past few years have found that I have difficulty listening to him conduct anything. He seems to drain all the emotion and desssicate everything he touches. It probably has more to do with me becoming an aging frump than anything about him.


No, not really.

I'm young and beautiful and I'm generally not touched by Boulez's interpretations of most works either.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Corelli, 6 Concerti Grossi. Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos. 48-51.

After spending three hours this morning shoveling snow, I'm nursing my aching back by looking out the window with some lovely music. Snow is much better to be watching than shoveling.


----------



## DaveS

Enough Debussy for the weekend. On to an old warhorse....Rachmaninoff 2nd Piano Concerto. Helene Grimaud, pianist; Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado, cond. Have recently discovered this lady, and have really been enjoying watching and hearing her performances. Via You Tube.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: The 6 Cello Suites* Pierre Fournier on Archiv








Very strong performances of the 6 cello suites, performed in 1961, so not exactly in the period performance school. But I'm not bothered. Of the various baroque masters Bach's music seems so frequently to transcend the period. So these cello suites as performed here sound timeless - or should I say music for all time.


----------



## KenOC

Weinberg's Cello Concerto (1948). Claes Gunnarsson, cello; Gothenburg SO, Thord Svedland cond. Quite a nice, lyrical piece.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Piano Sonatas 2-9
Geoffrey Burleson, piano

Eight neoclassical gems-alternating between being dazzling and hauntingly beautiful.

If you love twentieth century American music and you haven't heard these gems, well what are you waiting for?

An exhilarating way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Poised, formal in essence, though romantic in sensibility- and even a bit exuberant at times as well.

Light charming fun, beautifully orchestrated.

Outstanding recorded Chandos sound.










I still can't get enough of Emanuella Galli's minxy and maniputative Poppea- marvelously sung and acted.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Franz Krommer's Wind Partita Op.45 No.1 - Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble


----------



## George O

Krzysztof Penderecki (1933- )

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1976)

Isaac Stern, violin
Minnesota Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski

on Columbia (NYC), from 1979


----------



## Fox

*Liszt: Sonata in B Minor, Liebestraum* ~ *Khatia Buniatishvili*​


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 11*

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale," 19, 20, 24 "à Thérèse," 25
Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)










Last year, I discovered this disc while browsing through the used CDs at a local record store. Buchbinder's playing knocked me out right from the start, and the CD quickly became one of my favorite piano recitals. Buchbinder's approach to this music is generally warm, inviting, and poised. It dances with a Haydnesque smile on its face. In fact, I enjoyed the music so much that I bought Buchbinder's complete Beethoven sonata cycle. (I got his first traversal; like the music on this CD, it was released on Teldec. Buchbinder subsequently recorded another complete LvB cycle for RCA, which I haven't heard.) I've really enjoyed hearing Buchbinder's way with all of the sonatas, but I think the selections on this single disc are particularly suited to Buchbinder's strengths as a pianist.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Krzysztof Penderecki (1933- )
> 
> Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1976)
> 
> Isaac Stern, violin
> Minnesota Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
> 
> on Columbia (NYC), from 1979


I have that LP too. I haven't played it ages. Need to pull it out and give it a spin.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Today's listening: G. P. Telemann - Paris Quartet No. 1 in D Major; No. 2 in A minor (Wilbert Hazelzet; Trio Sonnerie).









Wonderful, joyous quartets by Telemann, the more I hear these the more details I notice.

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D 537 (Eldar Nebolsin).









Excellent music and interpretations, imo.


----------



## Bruce

*Vivaldi RV558*



Pugg said:


> [Disc27]
> Vivaldi:
> "Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Spring" (May 13, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
> "Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Summer" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
> "Concerto" Four Seasons "Autumn" (February 11, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
> "Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Winter" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
> [Soloist] John Corigliano (Vn), the New York Philharmonic
> Vivaldi: "Concerto in C major RV.558 diverse instruments"
> [Soloist] Giovanni Vicari, Carlo de Filippis (mandolin), John Wummer, Robert Morris (flute),
> William Vacchiano, Nathan Prager (trumpet), Engelbert Brenner (oboe),
> Christine Stavrache, Aristrid von Wurtzler (harp), John Corigliano (Vn), Laszlo Varga (Vc),
> Leonard Bernstein (harpsichord & conductor), the New York Philharmonic,
> "Oboe Concerto in D minor RV.454"
> [Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), New York Philharmonic,
> "Flute Concerto in C minor RV.441"
> [Soloist] John Wummer (Fl), the New York Philharmonic
> (December 15, 1958 New York, Brooklyn, St. George Hotel)


That is the absolute best recording I've ever heard of Vivaldi's Concerto in C, RV558. Bernstein brings such a sense of joy and playfulness to this concerto. I just love it!


----------



## Bruce

*Feltsman's Goldberg*



Fox said:


> *Bach: Goldberg Variations* ~ *Vladimir Feltsman*​


I ran across this recording well after I had gotten used to other artists' renderings, and found I like Feltsman's the best of the bunch--at least for piano. I never paid much attention to how many of the repeats he observes, but his playing is so varied in each of the variations that he could probably play each one with enough individuality that it wouldn't make the whole work seem over-long.


----------



## Bruce

*Glanert*



Cosmos said:


> Just discovered this cool composer today: Detlev Glanert
> First listened to Four Fantasies for piano [Alan Marks]
> Now listening to his first symphony [Markus Stenz and BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra]


I've heard a few of Glanert's works and really like what I've heard. Give his Theatrum Bestiarum a spin sometimes--it's a wonderful work for orchestra.

The first work I heard by Glanert was one called Midnight Dances that I taped off the radio many years ago. The tape has since deteriorated, but it's doubtful I'll ever get a replacement; Glanert withdrew it long ago.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Sibelius' Kullervo - Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## bejart

Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Sinfonie in B Flat, Op.6, No.6

Hans-Martin Linde leading the Capella Coloniensis


----------



## Bruce

*Bleak Tubin*



Weston said:


> I can't seem to pick 'em this morning.
> 
> *Leighton: Concerto for string orchestra, Op. 39*
> Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grim despair nihilistic bleakness and anxiety. It's dark too. There is some relief in the second movement, but the rest makes Shostakovich seem upbeat. It's suitable for the way many of us in the US feel today after about the forth winter onslaught in a row last night. Worth it all for the fantastic fugue-like setting of the third movement.
> 
> *Tubin: Symphony No. 8*
> Neeme Järvi / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more unrelenting bleakness it seems to me. Or maybe my perception is skewed from cabin fever. Or am I just perceiving more complex harmonies as bleak this morning? Will the 21st century bring more optimism? I hope so, though we appear to be heading for the same stupidities all over again, losing much of the social progress gained in the last century.
> 
> (I hear shades of Mussorgsky in movement three, similar to The Gnome from Pictures - so that's something I suppose.)


Do you really think Tubin's 8th is bleak? I have not heard all of Tubin's symphonies, but of the ones I know, I favor the 8th above the others. Perhaps a bit melancholy, but I find it rather soothing.

Leighton's Concerto sounds interesting, and I'll try to get to it soon, but probably not just before bedtime. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Bruce

*Favorite VW*



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 98*
> 
> Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)
> Sir Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra (EMI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard RVW's "London" performed by André Previn and the Royal PO on a Telarc CD. Since then, I've also enjoyed Barbirolli's reading with the Hallé on EMI. But this Sir Adrian Boult recording is my favorite performance. To my ears, the thing that sets Boult's reading apart from the others is _pacing_. This symphony is always colorful and atmospheric, but Boult's command of the work's ebb and flow creates a stronger sense of cohesion and inevitability.
> 
> I still haven't heard Hickox's Chandos recording of the 1913 score. I suppose I need to listen at some point. Until then, Boult works just fine for me.


I love this recording, JACE. I don't remember where or when I acquired it, but it was my introduction to Vaughan-Williams. I can imagine standing on a London street when listening to this. No other work evokes London quite as well as this symphony.


----------



## Bruce

*Moravec's Chopin*



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 27*
> 
> Chopin: Recital / "Moravec Plays Chopin"
> Ivan Moravec (Connoisseur Society)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barcarolle in F# Major, Op. 60
> Etude in C# Minor, Op. 25, No. 7
> Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 50, No. 3
> Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 63, No. 3
> Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 7, No. 2
> Mazurka in C Major, Op. 24, No. 2
> Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 17, No. 4
> Scherzo, No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 20
> Moravec's Chopin is inspired. This LP is 43 minutes of pure, undiluted pianistic bliss.
> 
> Why isn't Moravec more famous?!?!? For my money, he's up there on Olympus with the greats -- but, for some reason, only the cognoscenti know his name. It's odd. Years ago, when I stumbled across this LP in a thrift shop, most of Moravec's best recording were very difficult to find. They'd been issued on private labels like Connoisseur Society or on budget lines like Quintessence and Vox. Moravec recorded some of the best Beethoven, best Chopin that you'll EVER hear -- and it was sold through the Book of the Month Club! (Fortunately, over the last few years Supraphon has reissued most of his recordings, including the music on this LP.)


Another of my favorite recordings! I don't know why Moravec isn't more famous--everything I've heard from him has been superlative. His fluid piano technique is marvelous. This is the best recording of Chopin's first scherzo--one of the high points for me is the transition between the stormy middle section and the final recapitulation of the A section. Just a few notes, but he so well captures the transitional nature of this passage.


----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## Fox

Bruce said:


> I ran across this recording well after I had gotten used to other artists' renderings, and found I like Feltsman's the best of the bunch--at least for piano. I never paid much attention to how many of the repeats he observes, but his playing is so varied in each of the variations that he could probably play each one with enough individuality that it wouldn't make the whole work seem over-long.


I tip my hat to you Bruce :tiphat: I also came across the Feltsman recording by chance. I paid 50 pence (that's roughly 25 cents) for it. I wouldn't go as far to say that he is my favourite performer of the Goldberg Variations but he is up there. Indeed after hearing this I purchased most if not all of his Bach to date it's very good. 

Oh and thank you for quoting me it's always nice when someone has something to say about what you've been listening to it makes the music that bit sweeter. 

Regards.

Fox


----------



## Bruce

*More VCs and Henze*

As I read all the other current listenings, I'm listening to

Glanert - Symphony No. 1 from someone who posted a YouTube link, and am enjoying it very much.

Glanert is surrounded by:

Henze - Symphony No. 9 - Janowski and the Radio SO and Chorus of Berlin









Elgar - Violin Concerto in B minor - Heifetz with Sargent and the London SO









I think I've got a grasp of this concerto now, after hearing it about 5 times in the last week or so. Heifetz is extraordinary in this concerto, and Sargent and the London SO play with real conviction and enthusiasm. It's a shame the old mono sound is so dated, but it's not bad, and the quality of the performers is quite evident.

And to end, Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 2 in C, Op. 58 - Graffin with Brabbins and the BBC Scottish SO.


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> I have that LP too. I haven't played it ages. Need to pull it out and give it a spin.


Like all Penderecki I've heard, I find it scary.


----------



## Triplets

DaveS said:


> Honestly, I've never followed him that closely, and much of the newer stuff he has performed is 'foreign' to me, or doesn't appeal. I know there are lot of his devotees on TC, so good luck, and I hope you don't scar too easily.


So far, no death threats


----------



## Triplets

George O said:


> Krzysztof Penderecki (1933- )
> 
> Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1976)
> 
> Isaac Stern, violin
> Minnesota Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
> 
> on Columbia (NYC), from 1979


I remember when the lp came out, and stern was touring playing the work. I think the lp was coupled with a Conerto by Rochberg


----------



## Triplets

Mozart PCs 23&24, Casadesus/Szell. 
I heard the C Minor in Chicago last night, with Buchbinder and Muti Conducting


----------



## George O

Triplets said:


> I remember when the lp came out, and stern was touring playing the work. I think the lp was coupled with a Conerto by Rochberg


That must've been great.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Myaskovsky
String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86*
(i) Taneyev Quartet [Northern Flowers, 1996]
(ii) Borodin Quartet [Onyx, 2010]

The (new) Borodin Quartet version is my preferred one, it really seems to bring this intriguing quartet into focus.

















*Scriabin
24 Preludes Op.11 (1888-96)
6 Preludes Op.13 (1895)
5 Preludes Op.15 op. 9 (1895-96)
5 Preludes Op.16 (1895-95)*
Maria Lettberg, [Capriccio, 2008]










*
Berio
Notturno (Quartetto III)*
Alban Berg Quartet [EMI, 2000]


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 34 in D minor - Adagio






A sombre and touching Adagio by the master. Once again, Haydn shows us his emotional range.


----------



## aajj

Pavel Haas - Wind Quintet
Ensemble Villa Musica.









Corigliano - Symphony No. 1
Slatkin / National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Triplets

George O said:


> That must've been great.


I was in College, and working in a record store. I remember trying to play it in the store and having to fight with the Manager who wanted to play the latest David Bowie album. From a commercial standpoint , I am sure he made the wise decision:devil:


----------



## Fox

Triplets said:


> So far, no death threats


*Yet...​*









:tiphat:​


----------



## Albert7

Chilling to this lovely piece by Messiaen on tinychat with a bunch of folks:






Chant dans le style de Mozart. Wonderful piece.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 72*

Schubert: The Last Four Quartets 
Quartetto Italiano (Philips)











String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D.703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D.804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887
I know that some folks find the Quartetto Italiano's approach to this repertoire to be too soft, lacking in drama. Not me. For years, I've owned the Alan Berg Quartett's version of "Death & the Maiden" and "Rosamunde." I liked the music, but I was never bowled over by it. When I heard the Quartetto Italiano's pliant, euphonious approach, light bulbs flashed and the music suddenly snapped into focus.

Same music, different ensemble, different result. Isn't it fascinating that these sorts of subjective subtleties makes an such a big difference in the way we respond to music? I love that. Music -- and musical meaning -- is always _personal_.


----------



## Alfacharger

Fox said:


> *Yet...​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tiphat:​


Funny cause I'm listening to the new release of the Obsession score by Herrmann.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quartet in D Major, Op.40, No.3

Saxonian String Soloists of the Dresden State Orchestra: Roland Straumer and Michael Eckholt, violins -- Joachim Zindler, viola -- Andreas Priebst, cello


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 72*
> 
> Schubert: The Last Four Quartets
> Quartetto Italiano (Philips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D.703 "Quartettsatz"
> String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D.804 "Rosamunde"
> String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"
> String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887
> I know that some folks find the Quartetto Italiano's approach to this repertoire to be too soft, lacking in drama. Not me. For years, I've owned the Alan Berg Quartett's version of "Death & the Maiden" and "Rosamunde." I liked the music, but I was never bowled over by it. When I heard the Quartetto Italiano's pliant, euphonious approach, light bulbs flashed and the music suddenly snapped into focus.
> 
> Same music, different ensemble, different result. Isn't it fascinating that these sorts of subjective subtleties makes an such a big difference in the way we respond to music? I love that. Music -- and musical meaning -- is always _personal_.


 i never heard the QI in this music. I think it would be right up their alley. my collection currently has the Emersons, and they of course are wonderful, but such wonderful music deserves more representation. Thanks, JACE, to alerting me to the existence of the QI recordings, and for the informative mini review.


----------



## starthrower

Sinfonia De Requiem/Four Sea Interludes/Young Person's Guide...










No narrator on this version of the ...Guide To The Orchestra.
Sounds kinda lonesome. EMI does have the Richard Baker
recording. Too bad they chose this other one. No complaints
about the music overall. An excellent box set for very little
money.


----------



## Guest

Symphonies No. 1 and 5 today. Wonderful performances and very good sound.


----------



## Becca

Early Sibelius - how great is it that this score was resurrected and is back in the repertoire...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mitsuko Uchida - W.A. Mozart Piano Concerto No.9 in E flat Major K. 271 "Jeunehomme"


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Listening to disc 2 of this lovely set. Barbirolli has a splendid lyrical touch perfectly suited to these Viennese bon-bons. Of course Schubert's 9th is something else and I would likely prefer the performances by Furtwangler, Szell, or Kertesz. Then again... Barbirolli's is quite fine... and not lacking muscularity with the fluidity.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> Funny cause I'm listening to the new release of the Obsession score by Herrmann.


_My best friend *just* got this._ We just got back from a late lunch and instead of going for our customary gelato and espresso- he left our entourage and bee-lined home to put the cd on.

At the moment its the most important thing in the world to him.

- He's a Herrmann fanatic.


----------



## Albert7

Played track one of this iTunes box set from the marvelous complete Callas recordings.









Callas is just brilliant singing. However, not a fan of the Wagner in Italian.

But historically important for her very early voice. Lots of fascinating drama. My stepdad hated the track however.


----------



## Bruce

*Scary Penderecki*



George O said:


> Like all Penderecki I've heard, I find it scary.


A lot of his earlier works are a bit unsettling. But many of his later compositions are really quite interesting. (Although, to be sure, scary does not necessarily imply uninteresting.) His seventh symphony especially induces not the slightest trace of fear.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Played track one of this iTunes box set from the marvelous complete Callas recordings.
> 
> View attachment 64550
> 
> 
> Callas is just brilliant singing. However, not a fan of the Wagner in Italian.
> 
> But historically important for her very early voice. Lots of fascinating drama. My stepdad hated the track however.


Why is what your stepdad thinks about _anything_ relevant to how _you _feel about something? . . .

I agree about _Tristan_ being sung in Italian though.

Wagner needs to be sung in German- even by Greek Goddesses. _;D_


----------



## Bruce

*Rochberg/Penderecki Lp*



Triplets said:


> I remember when the lp came out, and stern was touring playing the work. I think the lp was coupled with a Conerto by Rochberg


Yes, i believe you're right. It was an old Columbia Lp. I learned later that the Rochberg concerto was drastically cut, but has since been restored to its original form, and has been recorded on a Naxos CD. I had heard the Lp, but it didn't really impress me, though my experience in listening to 20th century music was extremely limited at the time.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Vaughan Williams' A Sea Symphony - Bernard Haitink, cond.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> Why is what your stepdad thinks about _anything_ relevant to how _you _feel about something? . . .
> 
> I agree about _Tristan_ being sung in Italian though.
> 
> Wagner needs to be sung in German- even by Greek Goddesses. _;D_




Revenge now. My stepdad gets to listen to her sing Norma on her first recital album.

And she kicks major butt. So fluid her voice when she was young.

And what is the secret sauce to Warner/EMi getting the 1940's masters to sound so good? I am dying now.


----------



## Albert7

Meanwhile I'm featuring on TinyChat for Mahlerian and the other folks this wonderful set of Mahler piano rolls.


----------



## Triplets

SimonNZ said:


> on the radio:
> 
> Vaughan Williams' A Sea Symphony - Bernard Haitink, cond.


I have that recording but I have never been able to like the piece itself. I feel it is the outlier in RVWs otherwise riveting Symphonies. Ymmd


----------



## Triplets

Bruce said:


> Yes, i believe you're right. It was an old Columbia Lp. I learned later that the Rochberg concerto was drastically cut, but has since been restored to its original form, and has been recorded on a Naxos CD. I had heard the Lp, but it didn't really impress me, though my experience in listening to 20th century music was extremely limited at the time.


I remember forcing myself to listen to it a few times, as it was also one of my first exposures to contemporary Music. I would like to hear it again to see how my perception have changed


----------



## Fox

*Glenn Gould Plays Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3; 5-10; 12-14; 15-18; 23; 30-32 (6 Discs)

Glenn Gould*​


----------



## papsrus

Hard to keep up with this thread; I start reading where I left off and never get around to posting what I'm listening to. Today:

Henry Purcell -- Fantazias & In Nomines
Bruno Cocset and Les Basses Reunies (Agogique)








Vivaldi -- Concerti per Violino II "Di Sfida"
Anton Steck (soloist), Modo Antiquo (orchestra) -- (naive)








Haydn -- Paris Symphonies Nos. 82-87
Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (Sony)








Vivaldi Concertos
Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert (Archiv / DG)
Disc 5: RV 567, RV 522, RV 230, RV 580, RV 565, RV 265


----------



## Bruce

*Mars*



Haydn man said:


> You could take The Sound Of Music to Mars and it still wouldn't be far enough away for me
> 
> 'Smithers, release the hounds on that man'


On Mars? To a high hill like Anseris Mons, perhaps? With a lonely goatherd on top?


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still at it: a preliminary listen. It will, no doubt, take me years to really absorb this 









Wagner Die Walküre Act 2 (Vortsetzung), Act 3


----------



## Albert7

Hearing this lovely track of Lizst on TinyChat tonight:


----------



## Bruce

*Ss pc 2*

A most pleasant end to a pleasant evening will be spent with

Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22 - Pascal Rogé with Charles Dutoit conducting the Royal PO.


----------



## Bruce

*Liszt and Pogorelich*



albertfallickwang said:


> Hearing this lovely track of Lizst on TinyChat tonight:


It's interesting to compare this to the YouTube video of Pogorelich playing this live in 2012. One can hear that he's beginning to slow down a little bit in spots here, too. I notice that there's another recording from 1993 which lasts just a bit over 36 minutes. He gets slower as time goes on. But there are still some sections of this sonata which he really displays some genius in his interpretation.


----------



## Weston

*Penderecki: Sextet for Clarinet, Horn, Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano*
Michel Lethiec, et al










This is close to the intricate motivic music I've been hunting, described in another thread. This is a far cry from Threnody or De Natura Sonoris. There is something about the quintet and sextet that is an ideal size for exploring large scale modern and contemporary musical concepts with clarity. [Edit: worth noting - it is not scary. I caught up on this thread after posting and noticed the Penderecki comments, a weird synchronicity. ]


*Veress: Concerto per clarinetto e orchestra*
Tamás Pál / Savaria Symphony Orchestra / László Horváth, clarinet










This piece seems to meander around aimlessly or maybe I wasn't paying enough attention, but then as it approaches the end, it sounds like nothing I've ever heard before. It needed more of those musical acrobatics throughout, but they were worth the wait.

*Roussel: Trio for Flute, Viola and Cello, Op. 40*
Paul Verhey, Henk Guittart & Herre-Jan Stegenga










This is a new download acquisition after I overcame my unfounded fear of Brilliant Classics. I've not fully explored it yet. This is a fun piece, also in a modern rhythmic vein as the previous two.


----------



## SimonNZ

Kevin Volans' String Quartet No.2 "Hunting: Gathering" - Kronos Quartet


----------



## Balthazar

Glenn Gould plays *Beethoven's Piano Sonatas, Op. 31*.

Bronfman/Shaham/Mørk solo in *Beethoven's Triple Concerto, Op. 56*, backed by Zinman and Zurich. Also on the same disc, the *Septet, Op. 20*, the second movement of which is re-worked in the Op. 31/1 piano sonata (and the minuet shows up in the Op. 49/2 sonata).

Jordi Savall & Co. serve up some evocative Armenian melodies on the wonderful *Esprit d'Arménie*.


----------



## Weston

Bruce said:


> Do you really think Tubin's 8th is bleak? I have not heard all of Tubin's symphonies, but of the ones I know, I favor the 8th above the others. Perhaps a bit melancholy, but I find it rather soothing.
> 
> Leighton's Concerto sounds interesting, and I'll try to get to it soon, but probably not just before bedtime. Thanks for the comments.


I was having pretty severe cabin fever by the time I listened to the Tubin and had been thwarted in spending this weekend traveling with a close friend due to the weather -- so the Captain Kangaroo theme might have sounded bleak to me by then. I'll have to give it another listen after the thaw and see if I still feel that way about it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> It's interesting to compare this to the YouTube video of Pogorelich playing this live in 2012. One can hear that he's beginning to slow down a little bit in spots here, too. I notice that there's another recording from 1993 which lasts just a bit over 36 minutes. He gets slower as time goes on. But there are still some sections of this sonata which he really displays some genius in his interpretation.


Listen to how Pogorelich does that rapid trilling passage in the _Liszt Sonata in B-minor_ from 08:22-08:55.

Then listen to how_ Richter_ does it from the early sixties.

No contest.

Richter's quicksilver fluidity, lightness of tone, and perfect control are unrivaled.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Divertimento, K334; Divertimento K247 Vienna Octet
*Mendelssohn*: Octet; Brahms: Clarinet Quintet Vienna Octet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Massenet's _Werther _with Victoria De Los _Angeles_? Mady _Masple_? Georges_ Petre_? (And yes: Nicolai Gedda _too_ _;D_ )

_I'm there!_










This two cd set of Adam Fischer doing Kodaly's music is superb. The recording quality is first rate. Fischer's finessing delicacies of _The Peacock Variations_ and the_ Dances of Galanta_ are pure gorgeosity. I've been playing this cd a lot the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> Listen to how Pogorelich does that rapid trilling passage in the _Liszt Sonata in B-minor_ from 08:22-08:55.
> 
> Then listen to how_ Richter_ does it from the early sixties.
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Richter's quicksilver fluidity, lightness of tone, and perfect control are unrivaled.




I even think that Argerich does it better than Richter here:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> I even think that Argerich does it better than Richter here:


Martha's awesome- and I _A-DORE _(two roundly-elocuted, spondaic syllables) her- but Richter's _Best In Show_ on this one.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 50 No. 1 in B-Flat Major (Nomos-Quartett).


----------



## Becca

After having it recommended to me a couple of times recently ... William Mathias, Symphony #2 "Summer Music"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> After having it recommended to me a couple of times recently ... William Mathias, Symphony #2 "Summer Music"
> 
> View attachment 64567


That CD is _SO _awesome!!!! Mathias' _Second Symphony_ is mysterious, lushly orchestrated, and absolutely _heroic and monumental. _

Every time I see that cd cover its a kind of psychological trigger that takes me back to that unusually hot and beautiful summery August that I bought it in years ago.

I just played the _Second Symphony_ over and over and OVER again. The outer movements are just exciting beyond belief.

And then I got Mathias' _Third Symphony_- oh my God! More of the same. High drama and epic sounding. Plus the cd that has the_ Third Symphony _has Mathias' tone poem _Helios_ (the Roman God of the Sun).

Oh, you've got to get it, Becca! You've got to get it!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

L'exquise Maggie Teyte is what the French called her, and exquisite she certainly is, with that gloriously individual middle register, rich chest notes and a top register as clear as a bell. She sang the role of Melisande at the Opera-Comique in 1908 at the of 26, having learned the role under the tutelage of Debussy himself. In her early 60s, she was still singing with the sweetness and security of youth.

Not all the music here is top drawer, but Teyte's singing of it is. Highlights for me are her tenderly ironic _Tu n'es pas beau_ from Offenbach's *La Perichole*, and the quietly confiding _Deep in my heart, dear_ from Romberg's *The Student Prince* with its beautifully pure top notes.

Whether singing Brahms, Faure, Coward or Romberg, Teyte is always alive to the meaning of the words, communicating the text. She is one of my very favourite singers.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

CEF Weyse's Symphony No.7 - Michael Schønwandt, cond.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## omega

Today's working playlist

*Glass*
_String Quartet No. 5_
Kronos Quartet








*Otte*
_Stundenbuch (Book of Hours)_ (books I & II)
Roger Woodward








*Ali-Zadeh*
_Oasis_
Kronos Quartet








*Takemitsu*
_Umi e (Toward the Sea)_
_Ame no ki (Rain Tree)_
_Ame no jumon (Rain Spell)_
Robert Aitken (flute) | Toronto New Music Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

Berlioz: "Harold in Italy Op.16"
[Soloist] William Lincer (Va), the New York Philharmonic (October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Chausson: "Poème Op.25" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Tzigane" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## maestro267

Marschallin Blair said:


> That CD is _SO _awesome!!!! Mathias' _Second Symphony_ is mysterious, lushly orchestrated, and absolutely _heroic and monumental. _
> 
> Every time I see that cd cover its a kind of psychological trigger that takes me back to that unusually hot and beautiful summery August that I bought it in years ago.
> 
> I just played the _Second Symphony_ over and over and OVER again. The outer movements are just exciting beyond belief.


Oh yes! I absolutely love this disc as well! An underrated composer who died too young but still left us some stunning music.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Glass*: _Satyagraha_ and _Akhnaten_


----------



## MagneticGhost

Late last night I listened to 2 amazing symphonies.

George Lloyd's 11th Symphony. What a recommendation Becca. It is like a sumptuous banquet. I shall be listening to this a lot more.








Then I listened to Mathias 3 which I thought I'd already heard, (If I had I wasn't listening properly), I was unprepared for how amazing it was. Full of joy, full of lush orchestration and just simply marvellous. I can't enthuse enough about it.
Amazing that Ms Blair has mentioned it just a few hours ago.








Not often nowadays to get so excited twice in the same evening!!
Lovely stuff. 
Thank you all for continuing to recommend new pastures and exciting works.


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in C Minor, Op.2, No.4

John Holloway, violin -- Jaap ter Linden, viola -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## csacks

Trying to connect with Berio´s "Sinfonia", feeling a little bit guilty because I could not finish my "homework" from the Saturday Symphony tread. It is not a first sight love. I will give up with it. Too much modernism for my uneducated taste.







It was Pierre Boulez and Orchestre National de France.


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Symphony No. 3 in E Flat Major, op 55 ("Eroica")

Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera / Hermann Scherchen

on Westminster (NYC), from 1953

5 stars


----------



## George O

*and then*










Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Symphony No. 3 in E Flat Major, op 55 ("Eroica")

Vienna State Opera Orchestra / Hermann Scherchen

on Westminster (NYC), from 1958

5 stars


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^Very small easel or new 36inch Vinyls


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky : piano concerto


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
> 
> Symphony No. 3 in E Flat Major, op 55 ("Eroica")
> 
> Vienna State Opera Orchestra / Hermann Scherchen
> 
> on Westminster (NYC), from 1958
> 
> 5 stars


Hooray for Scherchen's Beethoven!!!


----------



## Morimur

*Beat Furrer - Begehren (Vokalensemble Nova) (2 CD)*


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pugg said:


> ...
> Tchaikovsky : piano concerto


Because you didn't specify, I'll have to assume you're listening to the Second concerto. :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

Fighting off the Monday blues with Haydn's Symphony 93










I'll probably also listen to the next two or three symphonies


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Alessandrini's lively and sunny accounts of the Brandenburgs are pure delight.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Henryk Szeryng and Arthur Rubinstein play Brahms. Some lovely chamber music for an absolutely frigid Monday morning here in Ohio.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 21*

Brahms: Piano Music; Schumann: Etudes Symphoniques
Dmitri Alexeev (EMI)











Brahms: Klavierstücke, Op. 76
Brahms: Fantasien, Op. 116
Brahms: Intermezzi, Op. 117
Brahms: Klavierstücke, Op. 118
Brahms: Klavierstücke, Op. 119
Schumann: Etudes Symphoniques, Op. 13
You can't go wrong with Julius Katchen's Brahms. But I think he's at his best in the early, thunder-and-lightning works like the Handel Variations and Paganini Variations. For the more pensive, reflective later piano pieces, I prefer Dmitri Alexeev. When I first heard Alexeev's Brahms, it didn't make much of an impression. Years later, I pulled the LP off the shelf and was _electrified_ by what I heard. I guess my "ear" had matured in the interim. Alexeev doesn't play for flash or effect. Just like this music, Alexeev's playing appears straightforward at first glance -- but, if you listen closely, you'll easily hear all sorts of feelings that are streaming just beneath the surface.

Alexeev's recording of Schumann's Op. 13 is also excellent. Along with Murray Perahia's recording, it's easy to recommend. That said, the big draw here is the Brahms. Alexeev may not have the notoriety that other, more famous pianists have in this repertoire (i.e., Radu Lupu or Wilhelm Kempff), but no one else has impressed me more.


----------



## brotagonist

A break from Wagner: I am starting the morning with chamber music, finally arrived 









Prokofiev SQ 1&2, Quintet, Hebrew Overture
Russian SQ

This is a bargain, and what a fine programme it is, of rarely heard pieces by Prokofiev, who is more known for his symphonies, piano sonatas, ballets and operas.


----------



## maestro267

*Stanford*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G major
Piers Lane (piano)/BBC Scottish SO/Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Pugg

Skilmarilion said:


> Because you didn't specify, I'll have to assume you're listening to the Second concerto. :tiphat:


"Op.23 Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor " Tchaikovsky:
Symphony Orchestra Kirill Kondrashin RCA (conductor)
[Record: Carnegie Hall 1958]


----------



## csacks

After a failed attempt to listen to Berio´s Sinfonia, I went back to the most secure place ever. I need my maternal uterus. Listening to Brahms´ orchestral music. After 4th Symphony, the Hungarian Dances and now the 1st piano concert. Maurizio Pollini, Wiener Philharmoniker and Karl Böhm


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some fun:
Mozart : The naughty songs :lol:


----------



## Albert7

This morning all of the Paris symphonies on TinyChat with musicrom and then bear.






Haydn in the morning is great.


----------



## Dim7

Schoenberg's Piano Concerto. 
As far as I understand, this has become known as the "accessible" dodecaphonic piece on TC, though in general Berg has the reputation as the "easiest" of the 2nd Viennese school composer (I have myself found Berg incomprehensible so far).
I wonder why? What makes this easier to listen to than most serialist pieces? How rigidly dodecaphonic this piece is? I find this more comprehensible than say, the "tonal" first chamber symphony.


----------



## Vronsky

Alfred Schnittke -- Requiem


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Schoenberg's Piano Concerto.
> As far as I understand, this has become known as the "accessible" dodecaphonic piece on TC, though in general Berg has the reputation as the "easiest" of the 2nd Viennese school composer (I have myself found Berg incomprehensible so far).
> I wonder why? What makes this easier to listen to than most serialist pieces? How rigidly dodecaphonic this piece is? I find this more comprehensible than say, the "tonal" first chamber symphony.


Haven't done a 12-count on it, but it's dodecaphonic all right. I think the main thing is that unlike some of the earlier 12-tone works, it uses more thirds and triads in the harmony, and more octave doublings (all of which give a softer edge to the harmony). Berg's music is known as being "easier" for much the same reasons, but he uses very thick orchestration compared to later Schoenberg.

The Piano Concerto also has very clear, melodic themes and it's not as contrapuntally dense as much other Schoenberg or Berg (which is probably the main reason you find the Chamber Symphony difficult).


----------



## Morimur

*Henry Purcell: Fantasias for the Viols (Savall, Hespèrion XX)*










I should add that this is glorious and beautiful music. Purcell is very easy to love, and so I am puzzled that he isn't as universally lauded as Vivaldi, J.S. Bach, and Handel. Purcell, along with Jean-Philippe Rameau are perhaps the most underappreciated composers of the Baroque era. It's the public's loss, I suppose.


----------



## brotagonist

Dim7 said:


> ...in general Berg has the reputation as the "easiest" of the 2nd Viennese school composer (I have myself found Berg incomprehensible so far).


I suggest listening to Mahler. Berg venerated Mahler. The 'problem' with Berg, for me, since I used to find him the least accessible of the Three, is that Berg doesn't sound dodecaphonic. He sounds Romantic. Once you get past that, you can hear it as the fabulous music it is.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Handel* birthday (1685), and *Elgar* death day (1934).


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Interestingly, given that Boulez likes it the least of the three, I feel he's most successful with the middle movement, negotiating its graceful ballet of delicately balanced emotional shades with ease.


----------



## jim prideaux

for the umpteenth time in the last 24 hours (excluding the time spent at work) I am again listening to Prokofiev Divertimento, Sinfonia Concertante and Sinfonietta performed by Wallfisch, Jarvi and the SNO-what a superb recording which now leaves me wondering what less obvious pieces by Prokofiev have I not heard?

Having read a number of posts extolling the virtues of the 6th symphony in particular I intend to listen to this work this evening although I would much prefer to have the Jarvi SNO Chandos recording at hand (another purchase coming up!)-I will settle for Gergiev and the LSO.......


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> A break from Wagner: I am starting the morning with chamber music, finally arrived
> 
> View attachment 64598
> 
> 
> Prokofiev SQ 1&2, Quintet, Hebrew Overture
> Russian SQ
> 
> This is a bargain, and what a fine programme it is, of rarely heard pieces by Prokofiev, who is more known for his symphonies, piano sonatas, ballets and operas.


Goodta hear you're enjoying that, bro. :tiphat:


----------



## Dim7

Mahlerian said:


> The Piano Concerto also has very clear, melodic themes and it's not as contrapuntally dense as much other Schoenberg or Berg (which is probably the main reason you find the Chamber Symphony difficult).


I don't know, I don't think it's so much "too much stuff going on at the same time" but more like none of the themes "stick".



brotagonist said:


> I suggest listening to Mahler. Berg venerated Mahler. The 'problem' with Berg, for me, since I used to find him the least accessible of the Three, is that Berg doesn't sound dodecaphonic. He sounds Romantic. Once you get past that, you can hear it as the fabulous music it is.


You don't have to suggest me to listen to Mahler, I do it anyway! My problem with Berg (not that I have seriously tried to get into Berg's music, probably shouldn't talk about him at all) is simply that I find his music completely unmemorable.


----------



## Morimur

Dim7 said:


> My problem with Berg (not that I have seriously tried to get into Berg's music, probably shouldn't talk about him at all) is simply that I find his music completely unmemorable.


If conventionally memorable melodies are what you're after, the Second Viennese School ain't for ya, man.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> I don't know, I don't think it's so much "too much stuff going on at the same time" but more like none of the themes "stick".


These can be one and the same thing. If you don't hear the Three Orchestral Pieces, which are not very dissimilar from late Mahler in style, as an expanding web of themes but rather as a collection of unrelated fragments, then it's likely the sheer density of the work (combined with an unfamiliar harmonic idiom) that makes them difficult to remember.

I think that Berg was an amazing melodist and the true heir to Mahler in the 20th century. He also wrote two of the century's greatest operas.


----------



## Bruce

*Richter vs. Pogorelich*



Marschallin Blair said:


> Listen to how Pogorelich does that rapid trilling passage in the _Liszt Sonata in B-minor_ from 08:22-08:55.
> 
> Then listen to how_ Richter_ does it from the early sixties.
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Richter's quicksilver fluidity, lightness of tone, and perfect control are unrivaled.




!!!! No comparison! Richter really attacks it at this point. Pogorelich seems to play it as though it were a lullaby. (Well, maybe not quite.)


----------



## Vaneyes

A cruel joke for HM, Lady Ga Ga doing a medley from *The Sound of Music *for its 50th Anniversary tribute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Y2KSOeLXIzo#t=14


----------



## Dim7

Morimur said:


> If conventionally memorable melodies are what you're after, the Second Viennese School ain't for ya, man.


But Schoenberg's Piano Concerto apparently is. And I wasn't even necessarily talking only about conventional catchy tunes, just not being memorable in general (to me). I was just trying to make the point that while Berg seems to have the reputation as the "easy" serialist, Schoenberg's Piano Concerto actually might be easier than anything by Berg. Not complaining about lack of "tunes" in serialist music.


----------



## Bruce

*Berg Intro*



Dim7 said:


> Schoenberg's Piano Concerto.
> As far as I understand, this has become known as the "accessible" dodecaphonic piece on TC, though in general Berg has the reputation as the "easiest" of the 2nd Viennese school composer (I have myself found Berg incomprehensible so far).
> I wonder why? What makes this easier to listen to than most serialist pieces? How rigidly dodecaphonic this piece is? I find this more comprehensible than say, the "tonal" first chamber symphony.


My introduction to Berg was his Violin Concerto as explained by Leonard Bernstein in his Norton Series Lectures--a fantastic set of lectures, if you ever get a chance to watch them. I learned to listen for the four-note open string row as a sort of idée fixe in this concerto--which matches perfectly with the motif from Bach's Ich habe genug (I think that was the tune Berg used), and which is quoted at the end of the concerto.

I always found Schonberg's Piano Concerto, on the other hand, to be quite difficult, but after some perseverance with it, it's starting to become more understandable to me.


----------



## omega

*Mendelssohn*
_Overture "The Hebrides"_
John-Eliot Gardiner | London Symphony Orchestra








*Corigliano*
_Voyage_
The Louisville Orchestra








*Bloch*
_Poems for the Sea_
Fabrice Bollon | Rundfunk-Symphonieorechestrer Berlin








*Wagner*
_Overture to The Flying Dutchman_
Guiseppe Sinopoli | Orchester der deutschen Oper Berlin


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Quintet for Piano Violin, Viola, Cello and Double bass in A Major, 'The Trout' (Emil Gilels; Amadeus Quartet).

String Quartet in D minor, D 810 'Death and the Maiden' (Amadeus Quartet).









Awesome music and interpretations - very precise and 'biting' in the Death and the Maiden quartet, lyrical, elegant and 'smooth' in the Trout Quintet.


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> Having read *a number of posts extolling the virtues of the 6th symphony in particular* I intend to listen to this work this evening although I would much prefer to have the Jarvi SNO Chandos recording at hand (another purchase coming up!)-I will settle for Gergiev and the LSO.......


jim,

My 2 cents: Along with Jarvi's, you might want to look into Walter Weller's Prokofiev 6. It's outstanding, imho.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven, Sonata para piano Nº 1 en fa menor Opus 2 Nº 1. Daniel Barenboim, piano






I spent some time last night listening to some of Beethoven's piano sonatas. I'm getting more into piano music and I thoroughly enjoyed what I heard last night so I'm going to spend more time on this.


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux's comments about Prokofiev's 6th prompted me to cue up this:










*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 / Walter Weller, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Decca)*

I have the vinyl at home. Since I'm now at work, I'm listening via Spotify.


----------



## csacks

Sheherezade, Russian Easter Overture and Capriccio espagnol. I do love Rimsky Korsakov, and particularly this version by the great Eugene Ormandy and Philadelphia Orchestra. A rescue from a very old record, from Spotify.


----------



## csacks

JACE said:


> jim prideaux's comments about Prokofiev's 6th prompted me to cue up this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 / Walter Weller, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Decca)*
> 
> I have the vinyl at home. Since I'm now at work, I'm listening via Spotify.


It will be my next symphony to listen. As we say in spanish, "I felt touched by the little bug too"


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brendel plays Beethoven Piano Sonata No.2, Op.2 No.2 (1/2)






Brendel plays Beethoven Piano Sonata No.2, Op.2 No.2 (2/2)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Malcolm Arnold doesn't get much of a mention around these parts. I've listened to the Symphony No.5 today as well as Rinaldo and Armida Op.49 (on a different disc).
There is much to enjoy in his music. Mastery of Orchestration. Lovely melodies and a great joie de vivre.
I've often heard him dismissed as a hack, a composer of film music. I feel it is time for a complete re-evaluation.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Claudio Arrau Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 3 (Full)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Klaus Florian Vogt singing Wagner arias.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Cello Suites* Mstislav Rostropovich on EMI








Last night I listened to Pierre Fournier playing the 6 cello suites. Tonight I'm trying Rostropovich in the same pieces.

I'm hard pressed to say who's version I prefer. They are both very satisfying!


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Fantasie for piano and orchestra, Danses Sacree et Profane, Khamma, etc.
Beinum, Haitink, Gibson, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 64613
> 
> 
> *Malcolm Arnold doesn't get much of a mention around these parts. * I've listened to the Symphony No.5 today as well as Rinaldo and Armida Op.49 (on a different disc).
> There is much to enjoy in his music. Mastery of Orchestration. Lovely melodies and a great joie de vivre.
> I've often heard him dismissed as a hack, a composer of film music. I feel it is time for a complete re-evaluation.


Oh yes he does, and I appreciate your input as well.


----------



## papsrus

Schumann -- Kinderszenen; Kreisleriana; Humoreske
Radu Lupu


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Beethoven's Symphony No.8 - Riccardo Chailly, cond.


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to another version of Prokofiev's Sixth Symphony. This time it's performed by Gennady Rozhdestvensky and the Moscow RSO:










Compared to Weller, Rozhdestvensky is more hectic & rougher around the edges.


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> jim prideaux's comments about Prokofiev's 6th prompted me to cue up this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 / Walter Weller, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Decca)*
> 
> I have the vinyl at home. Since I'm now at work, I'm listening via Spotify.


How is Gergiev's reading of the symphonies?


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 72*
> 
> Schubert: The Last Four Quartets
> Quartetto Italiano (Philips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D.703 "Quartettsatz"
> String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D.804 "Rosamunde"
> String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"
> String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887
> *I know that some folks find the Quartetto Italiano's approach to this repertoire to be too soft, lacking in drama.* Not me. For years, I've owned the Alan Berg Quartett's version of "Death & the Maiden" and "Rosamunde." I liked the music, but I was never bowled over by it. When I heard the Quartetto Italiano's pliant, euphonious approach, light bulbs flashed and the music suddenly snapped into focus.
> 
> Same music, different ensemble, different result. Isn't it fascinating that these sorts of subjective subtleties makes an such a big difference in the way we respond to music? I love that. Music -- and musical meaning -- is always _personal_.


This Schubert collection will be accompanying me on my desert island.  Loaded with emotional intensity and the sound is warm and intimate.


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> How is Gergiev's reading of the symphonies?


albert, I'm no help since I've never heard Gergiev's Prokofiev recordings. Sorry.


----------



## aajj

For a rather glum Monday, Bach & Rostropovich, Suites 2 & 4.









Rostropovich again - Britten's Cello Symphony.


----------



## Haydn man

Courtesy of HaydnBearstheClock I am trying these period instrument performances


----------



## dgee

This has grown on me, more so than the other Zemlinsky operas:

View attachment 64623


A fun recent highlight when I wanted something a bit different - beautiful playing and music with grace and some surprises:









And, I've discovered I can enjoy minimalism when the mood is right. Reich is preferred with his big, shiny quintessentially American sound:


----------



## Haydn man

Vaneyes said:


> A cruel joke for HM, Lady Ga Ga doing a medley from *The Sound of Music *for its 50th Anniversary tribute.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Y2KSOeLXIzo#t=14


Vaneyes
Please allow me to come come around to your house and insert a copy of this truly wonderful music into 'a place where the sun don't shine' After which I will personally escort you to the spaceship on the first mission to Mars and strap you in.:devil:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 64620
> 
> Courtesy of HaydnBearstheClock I am trying these period instrument performances


It may not be everyone's 'cup of tea' - I definitely dig these interpretations, although I do admit that a modern piano has a smoother sound that might fit the music better, at least in some places. Haydn man, PM me if you wish to talk of different interpretations of these works .


----------



## JACE

*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
- R. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier (Suite)
- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 (w/ Ashkenazy)
- Debussy: La Mer


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Rimsky-Korsakov's String Sextet - Kocian String Quartet with Joseph Kluson, viola, Michal Kanka, cello


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Violin Concerto, Op.61 Albert Sammons/New Queen's Hall Orchestra/Sir Henry J. Wood
Delius: Violin Concerto Albert Sammons/Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Ponce: Estrellita
Gardner: From The Canebrake Albert Sammons/Gerald Moore

Albert Sammons, unquestionably one of the finest violinists the world has ever known, was born on this day in 1886. That he was not as world renowned as he should have been is undoubtedly down to the fact that he had no desire to travel. The French wanted him to go and play the Elgar Concerto (of which he remains the finest exponent on record) in Paris, but he refused, "tell that lazy sod Thibaud to learn it!" was his pithy comment. His recording of this concerto is second to none, the strength of the playing, the superb technique and glorious soaring tone above the full orchestra remain breathtaking even 86 years after it was recorded. The Delius Concerto is every bit as good, Isaac Stern was a great admirer of this recording and told Sammons that he had worn out several sets of it. The two short encore pieces on a 78 that I've had and loved for 35 years show that he was as at home with the miniatures of the repertoire as he was with the larger canvases. The Naxos transfer of the concertos can be picked up for very little money, and I would urge anyone who loves the Elgar Concerto to get it. Even if you have umpteen performances of it already, no collection should be without this one.


----------



## Albert7

Stockhausen's Sirius on Youtube on TinyChat:






original vinyl cover


----------



## Guest

Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji

Performed by Geoffrey Madge.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Cello Suites 1, 4 & 6* Maurice Gendron on Philips








Having listened to Pierre Fournier (yesterday) and Mstislav Rostropovich (earlier this evening) playing these cello sonatas, I'm now listening to my only other recording of these works with Maurice Gendron.

These three performances are all good. In my opinion this Maurice Gendron performance is not as full bodied in sound as the Fournier or Rostropovich. So I guess that places Gendron as my least favourite performance here.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Sibelius' Pelléas and Mélisande - Enrique Bátiz, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockeghem, Missa L'homme arme*


----------



## Fox

SimonNZ said:


> on the radio:
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov's String Sextet - Kocian String Quartet with Joseph Kluson, viola, Michal Kanka, cello


SimonNZ you seem like a chap who knows his stuff I was looking into Rimsky-Korsakov and this is cheap is it worth getting? Many thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,

Fox


----------



## SixFootScowl

These two albums (she's my favorite after Maria Callas):


----------



## Fox

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto; Tsintsadze: Miniatures* ~ *Lisa Batiashvili et al.*​
I am quite fond of this recording and it makes me sad people I know dismiss it because Ms. Batiashvili is seen to be beautiful. I had the pleasure of meeting her on one occasion and she is indeed beautiful. However I think she can back that up with her playing and I feel safe saying she is not just a pretty face on the front cover, listen and enjoy! :tiphat:

Fox


----------



## SimonNZ

Fox said:


> SimonNZ you seem like a chap who knows his stuff I was looking into Rimsky-Korsakov and this is cheap is it worth getting? Many thanks for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Fox


Heh, thanks. That seemed a perfectly well-crafted piece and well performed, but didn't leave a lasting impression on me. That though is just from a first, slightly distracted listen on the radio (on the other hand many a radio listen has had me running to the shops - this wasn't one of those, though nothing against it.)

Damning with faint praise there, I suppose, but if you think it might be your thing and are halfway towards getting it then from what I heard I have no reason at all to try and stop you.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Andrzej Panufnik (arr. Roxanna Panufnik) Modlitwa - Clare Hammond, piano


----------



## JACE

Listened to more from this set during my evening commute and continuing here at home:










*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
- Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé (Suite)
- Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration)
- Holst: The Planets
- Britten: Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra


----------



## JACE

*The Legendary Andrés Segovia: My Favorite Works*


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Concert Fantasy in G for piano and orchestra (1884).
-Mikhail Pletnev, piano.
-The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
-->




Please enjoy this vastly underrated gem (esp. when played with full artistry here).
:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In recognition of Handel's birthday, I thought I'd listen to some of his delicious early Italian cantatas.










I really must thank our former member, HarpsichordConcerto, who turned me onto these exquisite Glossa recordings... and Handel as a whole.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ravel, _Jeux d'eau_










Liszt, _Mephisto Waltz No. 1_

Bizet-Horowitz, _Variations on a Theme from Carmen_










Chopin: _Piano Concerto No. 2, Mazurka in A minor, op. 17/4_


----------



## papsrus

Kirsten Flagstad
Arias, Duets with Melchoir 
(from the Wagner Great Recordings Sony box set)


----------



## Bruce

*SS Requiem and Salonen*

I'm starting tonight with one of my favorite Requiems,

Saint-Saëns - Requiem in C minor, Op. 54 - Gaussens conducts the Orchestre Lyrique de l'O.R.T.F. with Galland, Collard, Bardot and Vellisech in the solo roles









and Salonen's Piano Concerto - composer conducting, with Bronfman on the piano









I really like Salonen's works, and this is no exception, but it is a bit on the lengthy side for the melodic material he employs.


----------



## ArtMusic

Started listening to one or two discs


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> I'm starting tonight with one of my favorite Requiems,
> 
> Saint-Saëns - Requiem in C minor, Op. 54 - Gaussens conducts the Orchestre Lyrique de l'O.R.T.F. with Galland, Collard, Bardot and Vellisech in the solo roles
> 
> View attachment 64636
> 
> 
> and Salonen's Piano Concerto - composer conducting, with Bronfman on the piano
> 
> View attachment 64637
> 
> 
> I really like Salonen's works, and this is no exception, but it is a bit on the lengthy side for the melodic material he employs.


I was at that concert, and though the performance had it moments, it was indeed on the 'lengthy side.'_ ;D_


----------



## Guest

I can't say that this is my preferred version of either piece due to his rather idiosyncratic approach to tempo, rhythms, and dynamics, but he certainly does a fine job of clarify musical lines, especially in the Stravinsky. Very good sound.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Opus Clavicembalisticum
> Sorabji
> 
> Performed by Geoffrey Madge.


Have you heard John Ogdon's? Most people, including me, prefer it.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts, Thirty Pieces of String Quartet, Four - Bozzini Quartet (Collection QB, CQB 1414)








Arditti quartet's John Cage String Quartet Vol. 1 is OOP, but thanks to Bozzini, now I can listen to _Thirty Pieces for String Quartet_. There are multiple recordings of _Four_ and _In Four Parts_, but _Thirty Pieces_ has been difficult to find. It is the most aggressive piece on this disc, sounding like an avant-garde piece by a modernist. Very good.


----------



## papsrus

Bruno Walter Conducts -- Two Favorite Classical Symphonies (Columbia)
Mozart No. 40 in G Minor; Haydn No. 88 in G Major


----------



## Pugg

Schubert : Brendel

Piano Sonata No.20 In A, D.959 - 
Hungarian Melody In B Minor, 
Schubert: 16 German Dances


----------



## Albert7

Before I hooked up with my daughter tonight, I managed to get through a 1/3 of this album.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Piano Sonata 4 E♭ major Grand Sonata Barenboim


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart *

Divertimento in E flat major, KV 563

Trio Ricercar 
Francois Fernandez , Ryo Terrakado , Rainer Zipperling

A splendid rendering of this extraordinary string trio that I keep revisiting over and over. :cheers:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven, Sonata para piano Nº 5 en do menor Opus 10 Nº 1. Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Piano Sonata 6 F major Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

Holst, Vaughan Williams, Mennin/ FENNELL


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar, _Serenade for Strings_ and _Enigma_variations.
Ah, Elgar. Wonderful.


----------



## Balthazar

Estaban Sánchez plays *Albéniz ~ Iberia* to remind me that spring will indeed come.

Richard Egarr and the Academy of Ancient Music perform *Handel ~ Concerti Grossi, Op. 3*.

Placido Domingo and Marilyn Horne sing *Massenet ~ La Navarraise* with Henry Lewis and the LSO.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Maggie Teyte. Recordings made when she was in her 50s, *Scheherazade* when she was 60, but the distinctive voice remains firm as ever, with no hint of wobble.

Favourites on this set are the Chausson (_Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_ and _Chanson perpertuelle_) and Duparc, particularly a tenderly beautiful reading of _Chanson triste_, which eclipses any other version I've heard.


----------



## dgee

Very, very good music and a good performance:









Listening to the whole thing is great for realising how hard Prokofiev work his material - and how effectively!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3 "Scottish" NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

This performance of the "Scottish" Symphony is absolutely wonderful. This is the only time Toscanini conducted it with the NBC Orchestra, it dates from 1941, and the transfer is good, fairly full bodied sound and the interpretation of the score is one of the best I've ever heard. The slow movement is most beautifully played and is a useful corrective to those who would maintain that Toscanini always drove everything he played too hard. I really enjoyed this and am going to play the whole thing again straightaway so that I can revel in it all the more!


----------



## SimonNZ

Harry Partch's And On The Seventh Day Petals Fell In Petaluma - Gate 5 Ensemble


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Le Nozze di Figaro.*
*te Kanawa / Popp/ von Stade* /Ramey/ van Allen/ Moll.
Sir *Georg Solti *conducting.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> More Maggie Teyte. Recordings made when she was in her 50s, *Scheherazade* when she was 60, but the distinctive voice remains firm as ever, with no hint of wobble.
> 
> Favourites on this set are the Chausson (_Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_ and _Chanson perpertuelle_) and Duparc, particularly a tenderly beautiful reading of _Chanson triste_, which eclipses any other version I've heard.


I've been in love with this two-cd set since I first heard it about eight months ago. I love all the songs Greg mentioned above, but I especially have to mention Teyte's rendition of Duparc's "_Extase_"- which is_ EX_-quis-ite.

I paid more than full price for this when it came out- and now I see that there are "like new" used copies of it on Amazon.com for _2.98 USD_:

http://www.amazon.com/Maggie-Teyte-...8&qid=1424781753&sr=1-2&keywords=maggie+teyte


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_riverrun_ [sic.], _Water-ways_,_ Rain Coming_, _Rain Spell_- its distinctly Takemitsu's music, but it reminds me of Debussy under a microscope in so many places.

The dynamic changes and pauses are extremely technical. Anything less than a brilliantly executed performance would ruin this exotic and subtle music.

Oliver Knussen delivers the goods.


----------



## csacks

The always and all ways surprising FJ Haydn!. This time is its Symphony Hob I:59 "Fire", played by the English Concert conducted by Trevor Pinnock. Its in the first disc of a set named "The Sturm & Drung Symphonies".


----------



## Jeff W

*Almost all piano*

Good morning TC from cold and frozen over Albany! Time to (for real this time) get back into the swing of things!









This one arrived, at long last, in yesterday's post and is it wrong to say that this one is love upon first listen? Beethoven's Triple Concerto, with the soloists Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) and Brahms' Double Concerto, with soloists Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Janos Starker (cello), knock it out of the park! I am going to have to encore this one again tonight or possibly even sooner!















Doing some comparative listening on my two new Mozart Piano Concerto sets now. Listened to the Concertos No. 9 (K. 271) and No. 14 (K. 449). The first set is Viviana Sofronitsky playing a Paul McNulty copy of a fortepiano built by Anton Walter and the second set is Malcolm Bilson, who also is playing a copy of an Anton Walter fortepiano. Both are fine performances, however, I find that the sound of the fortepiano gets swallowed up by the orchestra in the Bilson recordings where is doesn't in the Sofronitsky recordings. So, I have to give the edge to Sofronitsky on that basis. Despite that, I still think that the Bilson recordings are very good.









To finish things off, I dragged out an old favorite and listened to Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos No. 2 & 4 and the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Valentina Lisitsa played the solo piano while Michael Francis led the London Symphony Orchestra. I am biased towards Ms. Lisitsa's Rachmaninoff mostly because I got to see her live with the Albany Symphony where she was the soloist in the Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## George O

Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962): String Quartet in A Minor

The Amici String Quartet

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor (1875-1912): Clarinet Quintet in F Sharp Minor

The Amici String Quartet
Georgina Dobrée, clarinet

on Chantry Recordings (England), from 1976


----------



## Fox

*Bach: Cello Suites No. 1 - 6* ~ *Alexander Kniazev*​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Songs by Ravel. Ravel wrote wonderful songs that encompassed all kinds of moods and were from a wide variety of sources both French and from elsewhere - my only quibble with this set is that the Trois poèmes de Mallarmé aren't here (originally for ensemble but the composer did transcribed them for voice and piano) even though the total running time would have allowed for them.


----------



## Bruce

*Gerhard, Schönberg and Bartók with Schnittke on the side*

Finished up last night with Roberto Gerhard's Third Symphony









which uses quite a few synthesized sounds, and is very attractive. It reminds me a bit of Boulez's Repons, though the similarities are fairly superficial. It's been a while since I heard Repons, and I didn't listen to the whole thing, but both works left a similar first impression.

Today, it's onward to Schonberg's Chamber Symphony, in a recording (recommended by Mahlerian) by Rattle and the Berlin PO. And a worthy recommendation it is, too! This recording has tremendously improved my appreciation of this work.









Next up is Bartok's Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, played by Isabella Faust with Daniel Harding conducting the Swedish RSO.









I do not love this concerto, but it's evident to me that this recording is superior to the one I am most familiar with by Previn and Perlman. I'll have to spend some time with it.

And while I post all these activities, I'm listening to Schnittke's Polyphonischer Tango on YouTube (



, which is a pleasant little dance piece , reminiscent of Stravinsky's Tango (though Igor wrote for much smaller forces). In Schnittke, Oue conducts the Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR.


----------



## brotagonist

Got these on again this morning. I play my new stuff a fair bit, so bear with me 















Prokofiev String Quartets, Quintet Russian String Quartet
Strauss 4 Letzte Lieder, etc. Karajan BPO


----------



## Vasks

_All Beethoven, all vinyl_

*Leonore Overture #2 (Klemperer/Angel)
Quintet for Oboe, 3 Horns & Bassoon (Brymer/London)
Piano Concerto #1 (R. Serkin/Columbia)
*


----------



## George O

Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934): Violin Concerto in B minor, op 61

Albert Sammons, violin
New Queen's Hall Orchestra / Sir Henry J. Wood

on World Records (England), from 1978
recorded in 1929

5 stars

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/simonheffer/8098125/Elgars-glory-has-yet-to-reach-its-true-height.html


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 63*

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, London Symphony Orchestra (MCA Classics)










Last year, several TC Forum members mentioned how much they enjoyed this recording. With their prompting, I finally bought the CD. I'd heard all sorts of good things about this Rachmaninov Second for years. I remember reading Rob Barnett, a reviewer for _Musicweb International_, rave about it, saying that Rozhdestvensky's recording "_sings the socks off most versions and stands out from the crowd. You may have heard a hundred or more versions over the years. I guarantee this will rekindle that first fresh shimmer of discovery, that tremor of the heart, that spine-tingling indicator that tells you what it was to live the creation and recreation of this music._" (See his full review here.) That's some high praise, but I think this recording deserves it.

By the way, I'd like to give a big "_Thanks!_" to my fellow TC-ers who encouraged me to track down this music. It's just one more example of the fantastic music I've learned about through our "virtual hang" here on the forum.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTATES
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Hannover Knabenchor
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman; director

Erato


----------



## Haydn man

Giving these SQ's a try via Spotify


----------



## Pugg

​*Pilar Lorengar: *opera arias


----------



## Taggart

Absolutely beautiful! The trumpet on the suite in D major (Crispian Steele-Perkins on an instrument of his own construction) really lifts the music and the oboes in the Suite in B flat major give a plangent quality.










James Bowman at his best. A little sameish but useful to get the tempi of the pieces. A lovely listen.


----------



## Morimur

*Horațiu Rădulescu - Lao Tzu Sonatas (Sturmer)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I've been in love with this two-cd set since I first heard it about eight months ago. I love all the songs Greg mentioned above, but I especially have to mention Teyte's rendition of Duparc's "_Extase_"- which is_ EX_-quis-ite.
> 
> I paid more than full price for this when it came out- and now I see that there are "like new" used copies of it on Amazon.com for _2.98 USD_:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Maggie-Teyte-...8&qid=1424781753&sr=1-2&keywords=maggie+teyte




What an incredible bargain!!

I'd forgotten just how slowly she takes _Extase_, languidly spinning out that ecstasy as long as possible. Also worthy of mention is her version of _L'heure exquise_. Who wouldn't want to spend an exquisite hour in Dame Maggie's company.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> Songs by Ravel. Ravel wrote wonderful songs that encompassed all kinds of moods and were from a wide variety of sources both French and from elsewhere - my only quibble with this set is that the Trois poèmes de Mallarmé aren't here (originally for ensemble but the composer did transcribed them for voice and piano) even though the total running time would have allowed for them.


I have this set too, and it's a very useful compilation of Ravel's songs with piano. Still, there are better versions of the songs to be had piecemeal elsewhere.

I used to have an excellent EMI box set on LP which included all his songs, both orchestral and piano accompanied, with star singers like Berganza, Mesple, and Van Dam. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be available anymore.


----------



## omega

*Yoshimatsu*
_Symphony No.1 "Kamui Chikap"_
Sachio Fujioka | BBC Philharmonic








Hilghly recommended!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 9*

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Alfred Brendel, Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Philips/MHS)










Alfred Brendel's recordings of Beethoven's Piano Concertos with Bernard Haitink & the LPO are exceptional. The Third and Fourth Concertos are particularly inspired; they've become my benchmarks for these works. Brendel plays with effortless poise and Haitink offers perfectly judged support, ranging from heated intensity to hushed lyricism. I've owned these recordings on Philips vinyl for a long time and only recently purchased the music on CD. Since I'm now able to hear the music more frequently (at work, during my daily commute, etc.), my appreciation for these performances has only grown greater.


----------



## Albert7

Finished up listening to another Sol Gabetta Vivaldi album this morning:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Works, w. Pletnev (rec.1996), Mustonen (rec.2011).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven, Sonata para piano Nº 7 en Re mayor Opus 10 Nº 3. Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Morimur

*Richard Barrett - (1999) Opening of the Mouth (Elision)*

High modernism at its finest. Try it, y'all!


----------



## opus55

Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED RHYMES
*Tarik O'Regan, Guillaume de Machaut, Guillaume Dufay, Gavin Bryars*
Orlando Consort
The Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier, director

Harmonia Mundi USA


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven. This time it's piano sonatas performed by Ivan Moravec.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Daniel Barenboim plays Beethoven Sonata No. 8 Op. 13 (Pathetique)


----------



## KenOC

Inspired by another thread: Paray's fantastic recording of the Fantastique. IMO it doesn't get better than this. The CD seems OOP right now but available, used, cheaply enough.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The weather's so balmy and gorgeous right now, I just had to put these on.










And capping it off with a little _mezza voce a la_ Freni. Jesus is the singing in this beautiful.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Piano Sonata 9 E major Barenboim


----------



## Celloman

Toru Takemitsu - Rain Coming


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The weather's so balmy and gorgeous right now, I just had to put these on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And capping it off with a little _mezza voce a la_ Freni. Jesus is the singing in this beautiful.


All lovely, but have you heard this version of the Villa-Lobos, conducted by the composer and with the wonderfully idiomatic Bidu Sayao.


----------



## aajj

Saint- Saens - Symphony No. 3
Ormandy/Philadelphia/Biggs









Mozart - String Quintets K593 & K614
Grumiaux & Co.


----------



## Fox

*Piano Sonatas Nos 11, 12 & 21 (Live)* ~ *Maurizio Pollini*​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> All lovely, but have you heard this version of the Villa-Lobos, conducted by the composer and with the wonderfully idiomatic Bidu Sayao.


I'm looking at my feet on this one.

This was brought to my attention months ago by a certain operatically-and-singlingly-savant 'someone,' and I kind of dropped the ball by not ordering it posthaste.

I will of course remedy this right now.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

- I can only imagine how good Sayão is.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Davis









It had been a while since I'd heard this excellent recording.


----------



## papsrus

Jean-Baptiste Lully - Symphonies, Overtures & Aires a jouer
L'Orchestre du Roi Soleil, Jordi Savall









Struck me as a little rigid at first, but I'm warming up to it. Beautiful melodies, wonderful musicianship, excellent fidelity.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor; No. 4 in G Major; No. 3 in B-Flat Major (Berliner Streichquartett).









This recording of 3 Op. 64 quartets came in today. The playing style is a bit more fluid, juicy and warm than that of the Quatuor Festetics (a period performance), although the Quatuor Festetics also has some very fine playing and the additional dimension of gut strings. A matter of taste in the end .


----------



## JACE

Mozart: Piano Trios; Clarinet Trio / Beaux Arts Trio, et al


----------



## millionrainbows

This has good customer reviews on Amazon, and I agree that it is a good performance, with good sound. Written just a year before his death (almost certainly by his own hand).


----------



## SimonNZ

Zelenka orchestral works - Jürgen Sonnentheil, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

Steven Isserlis plays *Bach ~ Cello Suites* - wonderful tone on the instrument here.

Rustem Hayroudinoff plays *Rachmaninov ~ Etudes-Tableaux, Opp. 33 & 39*.

White and Haymon sing *Gershwin ~ Porgy and Bess* with Rattle and the London Phil.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart piano concerto 27

Curzon / ECO / Britten


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites London Symphony Orchestra/George Weldon

Grieg: Piano Concerto/Norwegian Dances/Lyric Suite Gina Bachauer/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/George Weldon

Two very old friends! The Columbia LP of "Peer Gynt" is a 10-inch record and was the first LP that my dad bought! It still plays beautifully and the performances are delightful. The Concert Classics LP was a Christmas present from my parents in 1977, Gina Bachauer plays the concerto well, but it's the Norwegian Dances and Lyric Suite that I really love from this record. Made in 1960, Sir Thomas Beecham couldn't have done them with more panache and obvious enjoyment than George Weldon brings to them. I feel just as enthused by them now as when I first listened to them over 37 years ago and you really can't ask for much more than that. Lovely music and great performances, how fortunate we are to have this abiding love for some of the greatest creations that man is capable of.


----------



## JACE

Going back to the mountaintop:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 / Eugen Jochum, LSO*


----------



## Vaneyes

*RVW*: Symphonies 3 & 4 (rec.1969 - '72); Symphony 5, etc. (rec.1986 - '90).

View attachment 64725
View attachment 64726


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> This has good customer reviews on Amazon, and I agree that it is a good performance, with good sound. Written just a year before his death (almost certainly by his own hand).


Chuck's 4 & 5 are very good, also.


----------



## Autocrat

Once upon a time I was viewing an exhibition at the National Gallery in Canberra. Part of the exhibition was an enclosed space, the inside of which featured about 10 Rothko works. I have always been a fan, and even those who think they can paint these themselves (ha!) could not help but be overawed, IMO. I have also know about the Rothko chapel forever, but never been lucky enough to visit.

However, this morning I did get to listen to Morton Feldman's _Rothko Chapel_. Not the same as being there, but anyone who likes Rothko will probably warm to the music as well.


----------



## Guest

100 Transcendental Studies for Piano
Sorabji

Performed by Fredrik Ullen.

This is more bite sized than OpusC; so easier to get a handle on. A way in! And it's very enjoyable, if a little...scented...


----------



## Bas

Purcell, Morley, Tomkins - English Royal Funeral Music
By Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier [dir], on Ricercar









This is an exceptional cd!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schumann, _Sonata in G-Minor_










Schumann, _Novalletten_


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ Y NORTE
_Spanish Dances_
*Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King, director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Berio
Sinfonia
Ekphrasis*
London Voices, Göteborgs Symfoniker, Peter Eötvös [DG 2005]

My second audition; intriguing works, both.










*Hindemith
String Quartets No. 5, Op. 32
No. 6 in E flat
No. 7 in E flat*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2011]










*Hindemith
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2*
Sonare Quartet [cpo, 1990]










*
Glass
String Quartet No. 5*
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch , 1995]


----------



## SimonNZ

Glinka's Grand Sextet and Rimsky-Korsakov's Piano and Wind Quintet - Capricorn

wonderful album - not sure why i put this on the reconsideration pile, but its definitely a keeper


----------



## Manxfeeder

Autocrat said:


> Once upon a time I was viewing an exhibition at the National Gallery in Canberra. Part of the exhibition was an enclosed space, the inside of which featured about 10 Rothko works. I have always been a fan, and even those who think they can paint these themselves (ha!) could not help but be overawed, IMO. I


A few years ago, I was at the LA Museum of Contemporary Art, and I remember turning a corner, and there was a complete space with nothing but Rothkos. It was so overwhelming, I had a hard time standing; I had to find a bench and sit down. I've been a fan ever since.

Anyway, today's listening was Beethoven's 1st symphony.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Monumental music with a worthy conductor and stellar engineered sound.










If only Respighi orchestrated these pieces!










Armida: Enchantress, Sorceress










Norma: Queen, Warrior. . . . and shining exemplar of 'Lover.'










What would I _do_ without this music?


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony No. 4. Karajan/Berlin (1970 recording) I'm not a natural fan of Bruckner so it takes a really perfect performance to make his symphonies work for me. In my opinion, this is it of #4. Karajan just makes everything sound right and I have no trouble at all accompanying him on the journey, which is often not the case with me and Bruckner. Highly recommended.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> A few years ago, I was at the LA Museum of Contemporary Art, and I remember turning a corner, and there was a complete space with nothing but Rothkos. It was so overwhelming, I had a hard time standing; I had to find a bench and sit down. I've been a fan ever since.


Cool story. :cheers:


----------



## Bruce

*Chamber Works*

At the moment, I'm listening to Hamelin play C.P.E. Bach's Sonata in A, W.55 No. 4 on YouTube






and a few of Czerny's Fingerfertigkeit exercises at 




Which are marvelous little etudes and deserve to be better known as music, not merely exercises.

But my early evening hours will be devoted to chamber music:

Fanous and Hwang - Zilzal









It's an improvisation, and the composers are also the players.

Then Tomás Bretón - Piano Trio in E









A lovely Romantic trio. Composed in 1887.

Then Bill Ryan's Towards Daybreak









A work for small chamber ensemble including piano, vibraphone, bass clarinet, cello, alto saxophone and violin. A bit in the minimalist style.

And to conclude, Shostakovich's Violin Sonata, Op. 134 played by Mark Lubotsky and Ljuba Edlina









I no longer have this Lp; it was transferred to a CD.


----------



## Jeff W

*Encore! Encore!*

Had to encore this one at the gym today:









Beethoven's Triple Concerto and the Brahms Double Concerto.


----------



## Fox

*Górecki: Miserere* ~ *Chicago Symphony Chorus, John Nelson & Lucy Ding*​


----------



## Autocrat

Manxfeeder said:


> A few years ago, I was at the LA Museum of Contemporary Art, and I remember turning a corner, and there was a complete space with nothing but Rothkos. It was so overwhelming, I had a hard time standing; I had to find a bench and sit down. I've been a fan ever since.


Thanks for that. Now get yourself to Texas. The Chapel has benches for that very purpose.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The wonderful Christa Ludwig! CD 1: Brahms lieder


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's Winterreise - Hans Hotter, Gerald Moore

while I read Ian Bostridge's superb new book on and around the subject:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Schubert's Winterreise - Hans Hotter, Gerald Moore

while I read Ian Bostridge's superb new book on and around the subject:

Have you seen Bostridge's film of the Winterreise? A well-made classical music video.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 24*

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden (EMI)












D Smith said:


> I'm not a natural fan of Bruckner so it takes a really perfect performance to make his symphonies work for me.


I've been listening to Bruckner tonight, and I feel the same way. Bruckner has never come "naturally" to me either. That said, this performance of the Seventh is the _single most staggering Bruckner recording that I've ever heard_, bar none. Jochum somehow makes this sprawling, epic symphony sound personal and intimate. This is easily one of my favorite recordings, and I would recommend it to everyone without hesitation.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> 100 Transcendental Studies for Piano
> Sorabji
> 
> Performed by Fredrik Ullen.
> 
> This is more bite sized than OpusC; so easier to get a handle on. A way in! And it's very enjoyable, if a little...scented...


I hope BIS plans to continue the cycle...they can't leave us hanging with No.62!


----------



## SimonNZ

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Schubert's Winterreise - Hans Hotter, Gerald Moore
> 
> while I read Ian Bostridge's superb new book on and around the subject:
> 
> Have you seen Bostridge's film of the Winterreise? A well-made classical music video.


I have, but unfortunately I made the mistake of watching a making-of documentary before I saw or heard that, and it coloured my possible enjoyment of the film and recording.

Director Davis Alden has, in discussion with singer and pianist, some very odd and desperately provocative ideas about this work. Bostridge is often worried but trying to find the best compromise, Adsnes often looks like he's ready to throw his piano stool around the room whenever Alden likens the wanderer to a serial killer or whatnot.

Its a pity - I really like Bostridge. I'll come back to it at some point.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven | Piano Sonata No. 10 in G major | Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Janspe

It's 5 o'clock in the morning here and I just finished listening to Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet (André Previn and the LSO) for the first time in my life. I'm totally stunned by this incredible music, seriously. The concluding piece depicting the death of Juliet was so very beautiful... What a moving ballet!

And it gets better: I'm going to hear the whole thing live tomorrow (or today, to be exact)!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven | Piano Sonata No. 11 in B-flat major | Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Becca

Of the 4 major Rossini comic operas, this is the one that I am least familiar with...


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> Of the 4 major Rossini comic operas, this is the one that I am least familiar with...
> 
> View attachment 64741


I love L'Italiana. Never tire of it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven, Sonata para piano Nº 12 en La♭mayor Opus 26. Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 330

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schmidt, "_Intermezzo_" from _Notre Dame_



















I've already played this cd twice today.

Out-_STAND_-ing re-engineered sound.


----------



## Itullian

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 330
> 
> Walter Klien, piano
> 
> View attachment 64742


Classic.............


----------



## Autocrat

Marschallin Blair said:


>


That photo is presumably from Herbie's glue sniffing period.


----------



## opus55

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Handel: Semele


----------



## papsrus

George Onslow -- String Quartets
Quatuor Ruggieri (Agogique)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

thoven Sonata N° 13 Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 14 'moonlight' Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich*: " Piano Concerto No. 1 Op.35 "
[Soloist] Andre Previn (P), the New York Philharmonic (April 8, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
Shostakovich: "Piano Concerto No.2 Op.102"
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic (New York January 6, 1958)
Poulenc: "Concerto in D minor for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Autocrat said:


> That photo is presumably from Herbie's glue sniffing period.


Karajan's about to sneeze. What's Klemperer's excuse?


----------



## Becca

Vaneyes said:


> *RVW*: Symphonies 3 & 4 (rec.1969 - '72); Symphony 5, etc. (rec.1986 - '90).
> 
> View attachment 64725
> View attachment 64726


As much as I have lived with and enjoyed the last Barbirolli/Halle RVW #5, I think that the Handley/RLPO version really gets to the core of the work.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven, Sonata para piano Nº 15 en Re mayor Opus 28 Pastoral. Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Karajan's about to sneeze. What's Klemperer's excuse?


Klemperer needs no excuse.


----------



## SimonNZ

Harry Partch's The Bewitched - cond. composer


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vishnevskaya's generally in her element, if a bit old sounding for the teenage role. Good sounding recording. Good conducting. I just wish there were more recordings of this fairy tale opera.



















Lots of impressionistic-sounding Herrmann _a la_ Ravel and Debussy. Wonderful score. The organ at the beginning is tremendous sounding.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Klemperer needs no excuse.


Just his conducting.

:/


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 16 Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> As much as I have lived with and enjoyed the last Barbirolli/Halle RVW #5, I think that the Handley/RLPO version really gets to the core of the work.


I like the the Handley. I love the recording quality. Its marvelously balanced and blended, if a bit placid here and there. I love the Hickox for the same reasons- and positively_ love _the forties Barbirolli and (down a couple of notches) the eighties Menuhin- but these are comparatively aggressive readings. I love them though. I think their spirited approach fits the music perfectly.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven | Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, "The Tempest" | Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

CD25 (1981)
*WEBER* Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Josh

Takemitsu's music is often simultaneously heart-wrenching and sublime. One who listens intently with an open heart and mind to absorb the poetic musical dialogue is taken on a richly rewarding journey.


----------



## Albert7

Elena and Emil Giliels on the Mozart double piano concerto featured on TinyChat:






Worth watching.


----------



## Josh

First spin...


----------



## Marilyn

Trio élégiaque No.2 in D Minor, Op.9 for Piano, Violin and Cello


----------



## omega

This morning, I wanted to travel...

*Jean Cras* (French composer, 1879-1932. Officer in the French Navy, his compositions, mainly chamber music, are influenced by his trips around the world)
_Trio pour cordes_







I felt transported very, very far away...

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade: Ouverture "Asie"_
Dame Janet Baker | New Philharmonia Orchestra | Sir John Barbirolli







What a voice!

*Franghiz Ali-Zadeh* (Azebaijani female composer, born in 1947)
_Mugam Sayagi_
Kronos Quartet








*Fazıl Say* (Turkish pianist and composer, born in 1970)
_Symphony No.1 "Istanbul"_
Borusan Istanbul Philharmonic Orchestra | Gürer Aykal


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in C Major, RV 399

Nicholas Kraemer directing the City of London Sinfonia -- Raphael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## csacks

First time listening to Walton´s Symphonies. No clues for this pieces, I started listening to Nicola Benedetti playing Tchaikovsky´s Violin concerto and it was suggested by Spotify. It will be necessary some research. It is a double disc by Decca, including also his cello, violin and viola concerti.


----------



## Fox

*Bach Ligeti: Chaconne* ~ *Antoine Tamestit*​


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : La Sonnambula.*
Natalie Sessay doing a good job .


----------



## Jeff W

*Time for the morning report*

Good morning TC from Albany where it is not quite the frozen tundra it was yesterday! I have another mixed bag of listening to report.









No comparative listening this time, just straight up enjoying some not quite as often played Mozart Piano Concertos. Disc 2 of this set contains Viviana Sofronitsky playing the fortepiano in Concertos No. 11 (K. 413), No. 15 (K. 450) and No. 19 (K. 459). The Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense was led by Tadeusz Karolak. I am really enjoying this set so far. The fortepiano doesn't get lost in the orchestra at all in what I've heard so far.









I love this disc. I love this music. The two Mendelssohn Piano Trios as played by the all-star trio of Yo-Yo Ma, Itzhak Perlman and Emanuel Ax. Absolutely gorgeous playing for absolutely gorgeous music.









Got a little bit of my Baroque on with the Concertos for Two Harpsichords by J. S. Bach. Kenneth Gilbert and Trevor Pinnock (who also conducted) played the two harpsichords while the English Concert played backing band. I really don't have or listen to enough music from the Baroque era...









Changing it up, went with the Walton Viola and Violin concertos after Bach. Nigel Kennedy played both solo viola and violin while Andre Previn led the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. I've liked the viola concerto from the first time I heard it on the radio, but I must say that I've really started warming up to the violin concerto as well.









Finishing out with the Beethoven Violin Concerto played by a young Anne-Sophie Mutter alongside the Berlin Philharmonic under the direction of Herbert von Karajan. This one ends up being a little more of Karajan's interpretation of the Violin Concerto it seems to me. The tempo feels a little slow for a Beethoven concerto.


----------



## Bruce

*A fantastic set of piano works*

Thanks to TC members who recommended two recordings:

Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit played by Ivo Pogorelich

and Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D.537 played by Michelangeli







and








They are indeed extraordinary performances. Actually, the Michelangeli disc was recommended for the Brahms Ballades, but I thought his recording of Schubert's sonata was revelatory. It's a shame he didn't record more Schubert. Schubert's piano sonatas seem to me quite difficult to bring off successfully, but I've never heard a recording quite like Michelangeli's. With one possible exception--the Ashkenazy recording of D.850 for Decca/London, which is unmatched in my opinion.

As for the Pogorelich/Ravel - it's now at the top of my list. Well, with one minor reservation--I think both Browning and Argerich bring just a bit more fire to the 3rd movement Toccata, but Pogorelich's articulation is flawless.

All this followed by another extraordinary performance,

Beethoven - Piano Sonata in B-flat, Op. 106 played by Richter live in London.









One of the best performances I've heard of this sonata, and I've heard quite a few. Only Pollini matches this. Unfortunately, the sound isn't the greatest, but it's all right, and this is a welcome addition to my collection.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the _joie de vivre_ Richter infuses into Haydn's _Piano Sonata No. 37_.










Outstanding in every streamlined and passionate way.


----------



## csacks

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 64760
> 
> 
> I love this disc. I love this music. The two Mendelssohn Piano Trios as played by the all-star trio of Yo-Yo Ma, Itzhak Perlman and Emanuel Ax. Absolutely gorgeous playing for absolutely gorgeous music.


I do love that disc too. It is warm, happy and so well played. Thanks for remember me about it. It will go to my today list


----------



## pmsummer

SINFONIA ANTARTICA (NO.7)*
SYMPHONY NO.8 IN D MINOR
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Heather Harper, soprano*
The Ambrosian Singers*
Sir Ralph Richardson, speaker*
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn, conductor

RCA Victor


----------



## Bas

Giuseppe Verdi - La Traviata 
By Joan Sutherland [soprano], Luciano Pavarotti [tenor], Matteo Manuguerra [bariton], e.a., National Philharmonia Orchestra & Choir, Richard Bonynge [dir.], on Decca


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Matys - Symphonic Overture (Waldhans/Supraphon)
Szeligowski - Epitaphium (Krenz/Muza)
Xenakis - Pithoprakta (Le Roux/Vanguard)
Yun - Reak (Bour/Heliodor)*


----------



## csacks

After an exploratory travel to Walton´s music, I am back to "more familiar" lands. Leonard Bernstein is conducting NYP in Tchaikovsky´s 1812. It is a record from 1976. Spectacular, what else may I say about both, the overture and the interpretation. Hope not to be with an epileptic patient at the shoot time


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Armand-Louis Couperin* birthday (1727).


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn : A Midsummer Nights Dream *


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Arensky* death day (1906).


----------



## JACE

pmsummer said:


> SINFONIA ANTARTICA (NO.7)*
> SYMPHONY NO.8 IN D MINOR
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> Heather Harper, soprano*
> The Ambrosian Singers*
> Sir Ralph Richardson, speaker*
> London Symphony Orchestra
> André Previn, conductor
> 
> RCA Victor


I have that on vinyl. Great record! :cheers:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I have that on vinyl. Great record! :cheers:


I've always wanted to hear the record of that!

The clipped high ends and distortions on the cd's are unfortunate- because I like Previn's _Sinfonia Antarctica_.

A performance which_ begs _for a remastering.

Plus it has those great intros between sections read by Ralph Richardson.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Chilling before work with Michelangelo Rossi courtesy of the Huelgas Ensemble.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc I. French orchestral songs.
If Crespin's _Scheherazade_ is my number one, Baker's is a very close second, and is the first one I got to know, when I had it on LP coupled to her superb _Les Nuits d'Ete_ (where I feel she does trump Crespin).

Chausson's _Poeme de l'amour et de la mer_ is also a great performance as are the Duparc orchestral songs, wonderfully accompanied by Andre Previn and the LSO.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991/2.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Main Title and swashbuckling cuts










Korngold _Violin Concerto_










I really love the last couple of swash-buckling minutes of Korngold's _Sursum Corda_. His 'academic music' is every bit as good as his 'film music.' In fact, I'd rate the ending of the _Sursum Corda_ right up there with Korngold's scores to _The Seahawk, Captain Blood, The Constant Nymph, and The Adventures of Robin Hood_.


----------



## omega

*Mahler*
_Symphonie No.7_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though I have always loved Crespin's recording of _Scheherazade_ (nobody sings those opening cries of _Asie_ quite like her), I have never been able to quite join in with the general chorus of praise for her _Nuits d'Ete_. I find her _Le Spectre de la rose_ somewhat earthbound, with none of the mounting rapture you hear in versions by Baker and Steber. Elsewhere she sounds a little uninvolved too, though _Absence_ is lovely, and one feels that for once she really engages with the sentiment.

The fill ups are all excellent, particularly the Poulenc songs, which suit her air of suave sophistication admirably.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


> Schumann, _Sonata in G-Minor_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumann, _Novalletten_


Nice painting on that Schumann cover . Looks somewhat similar in style to William Blake.


----------



## AndyS

GregMitchell said:


> Though I have always loved Crespin's recording of _Scheherazade_ (nobody sings those opening cries of _Asie_ quite like her), I have never been able to quite join in with the general chorus of praise for her _Nuits d'Ete_. I find her _Le Spectre de la rose_ somewhat earthbound, with none of the mounting rapture you hear in versions by Baker and Steber. Elsewhere she sounds a little uninvolved too, though _Absence_ is lovely, and one feels that for once she really engages with the sentiment.
> 
> The fill ups are all excellent, particularly the Poulenc songs, which suit her air of suave sophistication admirably.


That's one of my favourites, one of my cds I would never be without!

I'm listening to this for the first time just now:









I've only heard the Klemperer/Wunderlich/Ludwig version previously, but I'd at least put this on a par with it. Julius Patzak doesn't possess anywhere near the beauty of tone of Wunderlich but I think his performance here is more subtle. Ferrier is wonderful. The orchestra certainly sound more under control under Walter than Klemperer


----------



## Tsaraslondon

AndyS said:


> That's one of my favourites, one of my cds I would never be without!
> 
> I'm listening to this for the first time just now:
> 
> View attachment 64785
> 
> 
> I've only heard the Klemperer/Wunderlich/Ludwig version previously, but I'd at least put this on a par with it. Julius Patzak doesn't possess anywhere near the beauty of tone of Wunderlich but I think his performance here is more subtle. Ferrier is wonderful. The orchestra certainly sound more under control under Walter than Klemperer


I love Ferrier in this too, and I'll admit Wunderlich is superb on the Klemperer, but for a truly overwhelming experience, you really should try this one. Baker's _Abschied_ is one of the most emotionally shattering things I've ever heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

AndyS said:


> That's one of my favourites, one of my cds I would never be without!
> 
> I'm listening to this for the first time just now:
> 
> View attachment 64785
> 
> 
> I've only heard the Klemperer/Wunderlich/Ludwig version previously, but I'd at least put this on a par with it. Julius Patzak doesn't possess anywhere near the beauty of tone of Wunderlich but I think his performance here is more subtle. Ferrier is wonderful. The orchestra certainly sound more under control under Walter than Klemperer


For those interested, a Kathleen Ferrier documentary (BBC).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gOKLNtNo_8E#t=13


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Works, w. Angelich (rec.2006), Sokolov (rec.1992/3).








View attachment 64787


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Piano Sonata No. 10 (1955)
Geoffrey Burleson, piano

Written during one of the more tranquil periods in American history, this is a big, bold neo-classical statement; proudly American and completely accessible.

One of the greatest of Twentieth Century American piano sonatas.


----------



## csacks

Not that often I go back up to Baroque. Listening to Haendel´s Concerti Grossi, in a magnificent interpretation by Capella Istropilitana.


----------



## Albert7

Third volume of Vivaldi by my favorite cellist!

track 8 is pretty cool.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I love Ferrier in this too, and I'll admit Wunderlich is superb on the Klemperer, but for a truly overwhelming experience, you really should try this one. Baker's _Abschied_ is one of the most emotionally shattering things I've ever heard.


I'm not only in agreement, but rather 'deeply moved' agreement.

Dame Janet is _sui generis_ with her sighing _Innigkeit_ in "_Der Abschied_."


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to No 7 from this set
I must say I have enjoyed Abbado's interpretations and the BPO are polished and precise as you would expect.
This may be a rather conservative choice but i would recommend it


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Christian Bach's Symphonies Concertantes - Hanover Band


----------



## Balthazar

Richard Goode plays *Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas, Op. 31* (a.k.a. Nos. 16-18). 
Of note is Goode's particularly fine rendition of the Op. 31/1 _Adagio grazioso_.

Peter Laul and the Gringolts Quartet play *Brahms ~ Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34*.

Herbert Tachezi performs *Bach ~ The Art of Fugue* on the organ.


----------



## omega

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 64790
> 
> 
> Listening to No 7 from this set
> I must say I have enjoyed Abbado's interpretations and the BPO are polished and precise as you would expect.
> This may be a rather conservative choice but i would recommend it


I fully agree! This cycle is a first choice...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Shostakovich*: Symphonies 4 (rec.1985), 11 (rec.1987).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartets 3 and 4*


----------



## Cosmos

Studying on various works of English literature published in the 1790's, so I'm listening to music from that decade:

Haydn Sinfonia Concertante










Mozart Piano Concerto 27










Beethoven Septet in Eb


----------



## Fox

*Martha Argerich: Début Recital* ~ *Martha Argerich*​


----------



## jim prideaux

Have discovered a work by Mozart that I had previously taken little interest in-the 27th symphony K199-more particularly the 1st movement (allegro) which I have listened to repeatedly-what GLORIOUS music!

Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Symphony in C
CBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## pmsummer

HOSANNA TO THE SON OF DAVID
*Orlando Gibbons*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Fretwork
Richard Marlow; director

Conifer


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B Minor (Jacobs) (2 CD)*


----------



## Guest

K.175 and 238 today.


----------



## Dongiovanni

After opera overload it's time for some chamber music. Heard Belcea quartet live some time ago, now listening to this:









Right now part one of the quintet. Quite extreme in expression ! Love the balance in the instruments. Oh those two cellos.

Great together with Talisker destiller's edition 2013!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Luigi Cherubini
String Quartet No 6 in A minor* (1837)
(i) Melos Quartett [DG, 1976]
(ii) Hausmusik London [cpo, 2003] 
(iii) Quartetto David [BIS, 1998]
(iv) Quartetto Savinio [Stradivarius, 2008]

Trying to decide which Cherubini cycle to buy. The Quartetto David and Quartetto Savinio are probably front-runners at this point.


----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Nice painting on that Schumann cover . Looks somewhat similar in style to William Blake.


I was thinking the same. I really like that illustration.


----------



## Becca

Music for the daily commute ... _Antar_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Marco Stroppa
Spirali, for string quartet*
Arditti Quartet [Stradivarius, 2009]










*Marco Stroppa
Miniature Estrose (Libro Primo)* 
Florian Hölscher, piano [Stradivarius, 2005]

This really is a magnum opus, in 7 parts and lasting for an hour. A very interesting composer - I heard the premiere of his new string quartet at an Arditti Quartet recital last year, and was intrigued.










*Koechlin
String Quartets No. 1 in D, Op. 51 & No. 2, Op 57 *
Ardeo quartet [Ar Re-Se, 2006]


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980.


----------



## Albert7

More Stockhausen listening today on TinyChat:






The visuals are worth it too!


----------



## Alfacharger

Three for New England, first Schuman.










Followed by Piston.










Finishing with Ives.


----------



## Weston

Last night when I was too worn out to post:

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in Eb, Op. 70*
Bernard Haitink / London Philharmonic Orchestra










The frivolity of the first couple of movements is borderline distasteful to me this evening, but the contrast with the awe inspiring brass blasts of the third are worth the wait. The flavor of the work reminds me a lot of the 1st piano concerto, light and playful throughout except for a brief episode of profundity. He is certainly trying very hard not to follow in the tradition of Beethoven's 9th.

*Smetana: Ma Vlast:IV. From Bohemia's Woods and Fields*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Václav Neumann










I don't know Ma Vlast very well so this is nearly a first hearing. This episode quite beautiful. It's like Dvorak without all the cymbal crashes.

*Daniel Pinkham: Symphony No. 3 and Symphony No. 4*
London Symphony Orchestra / James Sedares










Uncannily similar to the Shostakovich at times, but for symphonies, these are very short works. I went ahead and listened to both. They go together well. The third (final) movement of Symphony No. 4 is very familiar. I've either heard it somewhere, or it is "borrowed" from something I've heard many times, but I still can't quite place it.


----------



## KenOC

My wife called out for some Shostakovich. This is what she got.


----------



## pmsummer

DANCES FROM TERPSICHORE, 1612
*Michael Praetorius*
New London Consort
Philip Pickett; director

Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Baregrass

albertfallickwang said:


> Third volume of Vivaldi by my favorite cellist!
> 
> track 8 is pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 64791


She is a remarkable cellist!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974/5.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I only have 20 minutes or so before I have to view a webinar so I'm in the mood for a quick fix. This always does the trick!

Maurice Ravel BOLERO - Wiener Philharmonic


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Listening to the second disc of this delicious set: Lieder by Mahler, Schumann and Reger.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> The weather's so balmy and gorgeous right now, I just had to put these on.


Could you please send a little of that toward the east?



Dave Whitmore said:


> Beethoven Sonata N° 14 'moonlight' Daniel Barenboim


I don't care what anyone (including Beethoven himself) says. This is still a stunning masterpiece.



Alfacharger said:


> Three for New England, first Schuman.


I MUST HEAR the Herrmann symphony!


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA IN GALLICANTU
_Sarum Chant_
*The Tallis Scholars*
Peter Phillips; director

Gimell


----------



## Weston

*Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87*
Beaux Arts Trio










Sometimes it just doesn't get any better than Brahms.

*Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76 *
Trio Arbos










Turina has my vote for most underrated composer. I recommend him to anyone who does not like chamber music. His sonorities are out of this world.

*Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor *
The English String Quartet










Sadly my usually unrivaled Vaughan Williams let me down a bit tonight, but only when compared to the other two piece on my playlist. I should have stayed with the piano trio trend. This piece would probably have been awesome in a night of all string quartets.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

HaydnBearstheClock- Nice painting on that Schumann cover . Looks somewhat similar in style to William Blake.

JACE- I was thinking the same. I really like that illustration.

"Painting" not "Illustration"  Actually the work appears to be either watercolor or possibly a print after Fuseli's original watercolor.










The painting is entitled _The Shepherd's Dream_ and was painted by the Swiss/English painter Henry Fuseli. Fuseli was definitely an inspiration for William Blake.


----------



## aajj

Shostakovich - Piano Quintet & Piano Trio No. 2
Borodin Trio + Viola - Jerry Horner-viola & Mimi Zweig, violin.









Pavel Haas - String Quartet No. 2 'From the Monkey Mountains'
Pavel Haas Quartet w/Colin Currie on percussion in the final movement, which is named 'Wild Night' and lives up to the title.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

albertfallickwang- Third volume of Vivaldi by my favorite cellist! track 8 is pretty cool.

Albert, are you certain you are not being seduced by looks? (Quite Forgivable)

You need to listen to some more cellists. Might I suggest Pierre Fournier, János Starker, Paul Tortelier, Mstislav Rostropovich, Anner Bylsma, Peter Wispelwey, Steven Isserlis, and Mischa Maisky to begin with.


----------



## Albert7

StlukesguildOhio said:


> albertfallickwang- Third volume of Vivaldi by my favorite cellist! track 8 is pretty cool.
> 
> Albert, are you certain you are not being seduced by looks? (Quite Forgivable)
> 
> You need to listen to some more cellists. Might I suggest Pierre Fournier, János Starker, Paul Tortelier, Mstislav Rostropovich, Anner Bylsma, Peter Wispelwey, Steven Isserlis, and Mischa Maisky to begin with.


Yes i have heard a few of the cellists you mention . Also I enjoy Yo-Yo Ma, Jacqueline du Pre, and Alisa Weilerstein.  Thanks for the list and I will add them to my wishlist too.


----------



## Albert7

Re-listened to the first few tracks from this album:


----------



## bejart

George Onslow (1784-1853): Piano Sonata in E Minor for Four Hands, Op.7

Liu Xiao Ming and Horst Gobel, piano


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Triplets

Lalo, Symphonie Espagnole, Zino Francescatti, v A Japanese import that only took 11 days to arrive!


----------



## opus55

Triplets said:


> Lalo, Symphonie Espagnole, Zino Francescatti, v A Japanese import that only took 11 days to arrive!


That was quick!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Salonen's second _Rite_ sounds very similar to the famed '59 Markevitch/Philharmonia performance, minus the superb playing of the late-fifties Philharmonia, but plus a great bass response for the lower frequencies in the sound engineering.










Rachmaninov, _Prelude, op. 23 No. 2_










Young De Los Angeles' rendition of Fuste's "_Hablame de amores_" is pure gypsy delight.

And her treatment of Jaeneras' Andalusian classic- "_Jaeneras_" is so sexy and exotic sounding that I can't help but wonder if Verdi had it in mind when he wrote some of Princess Eboli's parts in _Don Carlo_. _;D_


----------



## brotagonist

I'm loving it... and I'm only a few minutes into it so far:









Rihm Jagden und Formen
Ensemble Modern

This is one of his famous perpetually evolving works. It is based on earlier works and was then reworked into this work, which was then reworked into the second version, recorded here, and a newer version yet exists, too. I'm not sure it would be accurate, stylistically, but it has some of the forward drive and playful energy of Birtwistle's instrumental works.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 18 Daniel Barenboim


----------



## KenOC

Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto, Friere/Chailly. A performance in the grand style, which this concerto deserves. Kudos all around.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven | Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor | Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: String Quartets *

*Alban Berg Quartett *

*Op.74
Op.132 *


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven: Sonata No.20 G Major Op49. No2






Beethoven Sonata N° 21 'Waldstein' Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan handles the choral endings of the first act like its epic Mahler. I love the power and majesty he brings to this section of the score more than any other performance I've ever heard- and by a very wide margin.










Philip Sainton, _The Island._

I _love _this piece. It really needs a conductor though who can caress the elegances and hammer on the drama- like a Stokowski or a Svetlanov.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 22 Daniel Barenboim






Beethoven Sonata N° 23 'Appassionata' Daniel Barenboim






The ending of Sonata 22 is phenomenal. The intense concentration on Barenboim's face and the way his fingers fly over the keyboard. Yet he manages to make it sound so smooth and frenetic at the same time. Amazing!


----------



## SimonNZ

Elizabeth Maconchy's String Quartet No.11 - Mistry Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert : Piano trios
Beaux Arts trio *


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 24 Daniel Barenboim






Barenboim plays Beethoven Sonata No. 25 in G Major, Op. 79, 1st, 2nd and 3rd Mov.






Beethoven Sonata N° 26 'Les Adieux' Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Kevin Pearson

^^ one of my very favorite albums Pugg! Beaux Arts Trio can hardly be beat but this is one of their best for sure.

Listening to a fine recording of Ildebrando Pizzetti's String Quartet No. 1. I really enjoy Pizzetti and I wish there was more of his music available. I'd especially like to hear his symphony. Maybe CPO or NAXOS will eventually record it. Nothing really innovative here but Pizzetti has some really beautiful melodies and the way he balances all the parts makes for enjoyable listening. I wish I had time to listen to No. 2 but it will have to wait for morning as I'm getting too sleepy to continue tonight.










Kevin


----------



## Marilyn

Heitor Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasileiras, No. 5 for voice and 8 cellos


----------



## SimonNZ

Fernyhough's Dum Transisset - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Masada

Ingrid Fliter's Chopin...just right.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven, Sonata para piano Nº 27 en mi menor Opus 90. Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Itullian

Schubert "Great", Giulini, CSO, on the radio.


----------



## SimonNZ

Fred Lerdahl's String Quartet No.3 - Daedalus Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

Alex Mincek's String Quartet No.3 - Mivos Quartet

_Highly_ recommended:


----------



## dgee

SimonNZ said:


> Alex Mincek's String Quartet No.3 - Mivos Quartet
> 
> _Highly_ recommended:


Many thanks - 5 mins in and I'm having a blast!


----------



## SimonNZ

Hans Thomalla's Albumblatt - Spektral Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> Alex Mincek's String Quartet No.3 - Mivos Quartet


If you risk bringing it to the SQ Project, I've got your back :lol:


----------



## karenpat

Le Poème Harmonique are amazing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli: La Gioconda*
1967 recording (Lamberto Gardelli)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1 (French Orchestral Songs) and my fourth recording of _Scheherazade_ in three days. They are all (Teyte, Baker, Crespin and De Los Angeles) so different and all so wonderful, I'd find it very hard to make a clear first choice. De Los Angeles is less erotically charged than Crespin in the first song, more the child raconteur, more wistfully sad in the last.

The Ravel Greek songs suit her to perfection, especially a blithely merry _Tout gai_, so too do the _Deux Melodies Hebraiques_, though the Duparc songs are a little strained.

A lovely performances of Debussy's _Air de Lia_ from *L'Enfant Prodique* and Chausson's *Poeme de l'amour et de la me* to finish.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henry Cowell's Mosaic - Colorado Quartet

(after a little investigating it turns out that Henry's cat has the same name as my one - Pepper)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Inspired by the Mahler thread (and when I'm not listening to Magnificats in the hope of answering the Identify this music query)
enjoying this fine performance of Mahler lieder with Boulez etc


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss : Der Rosenkavalier.*
*Fleming/ Koch/ Damrau.*
Thielemann conducting


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Reich* - _Triple Quartet_ / Kronos Quartet









*Riley* - _Requiem for Adam_ / Kronos Quartet









*Glass* - _The Photographer_ / Philip Glass ensemble, Michael Reisman et al.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.6 in B Flat, BWV 1051

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields


----------



## csacks

Listening to Saint Saens Piano Concerti, in a magnificent performance of André Previn, Jean Philippe Collard and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are a lot of Bs*

Good morning TC from almost pleasant Albany! Slow night at work meant a lot of listening!









Totally inspired to listen to this by seeing at least one other poster mentioning it. Hector Berlioz and the 'Symphonie Fantastique'. Charles Munch led the Boston Symphony Orchestra in a classic recording. I love this one every time I play it.









An oddball choice next. Chamber versions of Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 (arranged for piano and string quintet) and the Symphony No. 2 (arranged for piano trio). Robert Levin played the pianoforte and was joined by members of the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique string section. I don't think the arrangement of the Fourth Piano Concerto quite works. It felt much too small for. However, the arrangement of the Second Symphony worked much better in my opinion.









Some Mozart here next. Piano Concertos No. 25 (K. 503) and No. 26 (K. 537). Viviana Sofronitsky played the pianoforte and Tadeusz Korolak led the Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense.









Love the combination on this next album, the Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn plays the solo violin while Neville Marriner leads the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Come for the Brahms and stay for the Stravinsky!









Getting my Baroque on to finish out. J. S. Bach's Violin Concertos and Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1041, 1042 & 1043, for those who go by catalogue listings). Trevor Pinnock played harpsichord continuo and led the English Concert. Simon Standage played solo violin and was joined by Elizabeth Wilcock in the Bach Double.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Cello Concerto was Finzi's final work, written when he knew time was running short. There is a nostalgic, almost Elgarian mood to it in places but despite its overall seriousness it maintains its dignity by not plumbing the depths of self-pity or choking it with a feeling of impending doom. Finzi had the consolation of having the work, which was actually commissioned by John Barbirolli, premiered while he was still alive and, along with the earlier clarinet concerto (another fine work), it remains one of his better-known compositions.

The two piano/orchestra pieces were published separately but it has been suggested that both had their roots in an intended piano concerto that never materialised. Both pieces work well as separate entities.


----------



## Vasks

_Boulez conducts Opp. 29-31 on Columbia LP_

*Webern - Cantata #1
Webern - Variations for Orchestra
Webern - Cantata #2*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982/3.

View attachment 64862


----------



## pmsummer

ORFF-SCHULWERK
_Volume One / Musica Poetica_
*Carl Orff*
Marina Koppelstetter; Mezzo-Soprano
Sabina Lehrmann; Cello
Godela Orff; Vocals
Karl Peinkofer Percussion Ensemble
Carolin Widmann; Violin
Markus Zahnhausen; Recorder

Celestial Harmonies


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Henry Cowell's Mosaic - Colorado Quartet
> 
> (after a little investigating it turns out that Henry's cat has the same name as my one - Pepper)


Cowell's Pepper seems acutely involved in composition, as was RVW's Foxy.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I'm loving it... and I'm only a few minutes into it so far:
> 
> View attachment 64832
> 
> 
> Rihm Jagden und Formen
> Ensemble Modern
> 
> This is one of his famous perpetually evolving works. It is based on earlier works and was then reworked into this work, which was then reworked into the second version, recorded here, and a newer version yet exists, too. I'm not sure it would be accurate, stylistically, but it has some of the forward drive and playful energy of Birtwistle's instrumental works.


Kudos to whomever at DG thought of that series. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

My first traversal of this interpretation:









Schoenberg Pierrot Napoleon Herzgewächse
Schäfer Boulez Intercontemporain

I will be spending some time with this. I am so heavily imprinted on Boulez's early version of Pierrot with Pilarczyk that Schäfer sheds new light on this piece. I notice that there is a forward presence to the ensemble that lends a different accent to the work: it is no longer just a vocal tour de force. I missed Herzgewächse while here on TC, so I will need to pay more heed. Nice Napoleon, too. Great voice (Pittman-Jennings, I'd never previously heard of him).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt* compilation

*Jorge Bolet *


----------



## George O

Nicolas de Grigny (1672-1703): Premier Livre d'Orgue

La Messe 
Les Hymnes

Jean Boyer, organ

3-LP box on Stil (France), from 1980


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven | Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major | Daniel Barenboim


----------



## starthrower

Just got hold of a used copy of the original CD issue.
Recorded in 1958. The sound is phenomenal!


----------



## brotagonist

My opera/lieder orders are starting to arrive  I wanted to pepper my collection with some opera/vocal music albums and it is nice to see them starting to appear. Othmar Schoeck, the one that set off the lieder foray, still hasn't arrived  and it's already overdue (there's no nail-biting smiley!).

I am wading my way though the Ring, about halfway now, not wanting to shortchange my experience while so many others are already awaiting their plays:









Acts 1 and 2 (beginning)

I am really glad I got this box! I haven't followed the libretto at all  but I am most emphatically loving it. I had never heard the Ring like I am hearing it now. Back in the '70s, it sounded like a lot of shrieking and bellowing, but my appreciation and experience have grown into it.


----------



## pmsummer

LENTEN IS COME
_13th Century Medieval English Songs_
*Briddes Roune*

Magnatunes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

This morning, a nice dose of angst for the drive to work on a fresh layer of snow.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Kudos to whomever at DG thought of that series. :tiphat:


DG has always been very marketing savvy, I think. Back in the '70s, when they first snared me, they had a beautiful LP series called _avant garde_. I had loads of them and I am continually astonished, to the present day, how many I missed. More recently, they had the echo 20 21 series and then this c20 series. Also, with music of the past, they have had numerous lines: galleria, privilege, resonance and many others. They are a great label.


----------



## aajj

Weill - Mahagonny Songspiel
David Atherton / London Sinfonietta & vocalists









Mozart - Symphony No. 39
Walter / Columbia Symphony Orchestra (from a desert island disc)


----------



## csacks

Listening to CPE Bach, to me the best musician of his family. Capella Istropolitana and Christian Benda are playing Hamburg Sinfonias 1-6 in a CD by Naxos, via Spotify.


----------



## millionrainbows

aajj said:


> Weill - Mahagonny Songspiel
> David Atherton / London Sinfonietta & vocalists
> 
> View attachment 64866


I love the older cover art of this series.


----------



## fjf

Mozart tonight.


----------



## millionrainbows

Takemitsu: I Hear The Water Dreaming (DG 20/21 series). "I hear the water dreaming?" This dude must be on mushrooms! But this is one of the better Takemitsu's right up there with "A Flock Descends.."


----------



## Guest

I bought this for the Liszt, but the Schubert sounds great, too.


----------



## csacks

Still going with CPE Bach, now I am listening to his 3 Cello Concerti. Hidemi Suzuki and Bach Collegium Japan. CPE Bach and Gluck are terrific and often undervalued composers.


----------



## Vesteralen

From recommendation in BBC Music Magazine.

Very nice. If I wanted to purchase a set containing both concertos, this would probably be it.


----------



## maestro267

*Bartók*: Dance Suite
Chicago SO/Solti

*Ginastera*: Piano Concerto No. 1
De Marinis (piano)/Slovak RSO/Malaval


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat, listening to Bruckner's 4th Symphony conducted by Thielemann.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams: Pilgrim's Progress - Boult et al


----------



## Mahlerian

Schnittke: Symphony No. 3
Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin, cond. Jurowski









A strange conglomeration of styles and ideas from the height of the composer's polystylistic period.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## aajj

A picker-upper for my day:
Kodaly - Peacock Variations, Marosszek & Galanta Dances, Harry Janos Suite
Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Bas

Louis Spohr - Woo 9, Woo 10, Woo 17 (violin concerti)
By Ulf Hoeschler [violin], Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich [dir.], on CPO


----------



## Vronsky

*Cavalleria rusticana*









Pietro Mascagni, Giuseppe Di Stefano, Maria Callas -- _Cavalleria rusticana_


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Mass in B minor - Albert Coates, cond. (1929)


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony 6. Bohm / VPO


----------



## Haydn man

Recommended by HaydnBearstheClock and I can see why
Fine playing consistent quality
I shall Spotify some more in this series


----------



## Bas

Some preparation for tomorrow's concert:


----------



## pmsummer

MYTHOMANIA
_Von Hexen, Feen, Wässermannern, Zauberern und Geistern
Songs and Dances of Medieval Germany_
*Bären Gässlin*

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Balthazar

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli plays *Chopin ~10 Mazurkas, etc.*

Gregor Piatigorsky plays *Dvořák ~ Cello Concerto in B minor* with Charles Munch leading Boston.

Charles Dutoit leads Montreal in *Holst ~ The Planets*.


----------



## hpowders

aajj said:


> A picker-upper for my day:
> Kodaly - Peacock Variations, Marosszek & Galanta Dances, Harry Janos Suite
> Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica
> 
> View attachment 64877


There's a piece I haven't heard since the Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony days-Zoltán Kodály's Peacock Variations!

Added to my list!!


----------



## pmsummer

NEW YORK COUNTERPOINT
Bill Douglas, Andrew Lloyd-Webber, Charles Ives, Steve Reich, Perotin
*Richard Stoltzman*
with Bill Douglas, Jeremy Wall, Eddie Gomez, Glen Velez

RCA


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A marvelous undrstated performance of Schumann's lieder settings of the poetry of Heinrich Heine.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listens: Franz Schubert - String Quartet in A minor, D 804 'Rosamunde' (Artis Quartett Wien).









This ensemble is just excellent, they deserve more recognition, imo.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major, 'The Lark'; No. 6 in E-Flat Major; No. 1 in C Major (Berliner Streichquartett).









Awesome recordings of these Op. 64 pieces, highly recommended. A warm, spirited and 'flowing' sound.

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 in E-Flat Major, 'Romantic' (1874 version) (Eliahu Inbal; Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt).









This disc came in today - very impressed so far .


----------



## brotagonist

Oh, my goodness  I don't want to skip over anything too quickly, but where do I start?  I have three orders left to arrive: one could still show up this week, another likely in a week, and a final in about three weeks. I love having things in the mail, but only when they are steadily arriving and I am not kept waiting :lol:

I'm just having a peek at this one:









Gerhaher+Huber _Ferne Geliebte_

Beethoven _An die ferne Gelibte_ (a continuous cycle of about 6 Lieder)
Schoenberg _Das Buch der hängenden Gärten_
Haydn _Trost unglücklicher Liebe, Geistliches Lied, Das Leben ist ein Traum_
Berg _Fünf Altenberg Lieder_
Beethoven _Adelaide_

I think this is a marvellous lieder album. We start with the Beethoven cycle. It seems liederish: I guess I will need to listen to this one much more closely, since it is considered an important Beethoven work. I am pleased to have a recording of it. Immediately has it ausgeklungen (played its last note), when Huber's piano plays an initial note that immediately suggests a complete change: Schoenberg's Hanging Gardens. It tickles my spine. Then, we continue with a little Haydn, another treat, since I have no Haydn songs and I like these three: just a really nice little taste. Then, again, we return to the velvet Vienna of Berg, with the Altenberg Lieder, that are generally sung by a female Altstimme, here performed in a version for piano and baritone voice. To wind up, we have Beethoven's Adelaide, another famous piece I would likely not have heard for decades, if ever.


----------



## Guest

Schnittke SQ1
Kapralova Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORTS FOR VIOLS
*Orlando Gibbons*
Phantasm

Magnatunes via Avie


----------



## Cosmos

Ugh today was so long and stressful I'm unwinding with Dvorak's Piano Quintet in A, op 81, and I'm falling in love again


----------



## Albert7

Menotti's opera tonight with the tinychat folks... The Telephone.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in G Minor

Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Lovely trios and quartets for strings and flute/oboe/bassoon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've seen several mentions of this disc, so I purchased it today.


----------



## pmsummer

PERPETUAL MOTION
_Works By:_
*Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Paganini, Beethoven, Bach*
Béla Fleck
w/Edgar Meyer, Evelyn Glennie, Joshua Bell, Gary Hoffman, John Williams, Chris Thile

Sony


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 29 'Hammerklavier' Daniel Barenboim


----------



## bejart

Giulio Briccialdi (1818-1881): Wind quintet in D Major, Op.124

Quintetto Arnold: Renato Rivalta, flute -- Francesco Pomarico, oboe -- Maurizio Longoni, clarinet -- Ettore Bongiovanni, horn -- Leonardo Dosso, bassoon


----------



## pmsummer

LOST SONGS OF A RHINELAND HARPER
_Popular Music of the Tenth & Eleventh Centuries_
*Sequentia*

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven Sonata N° 30 Daniel Barenboim


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky's Violin Concerto, Kopatchinskaja and Jurowski. A tremendous performance.


----------



## Weston

Masada said:


> Ingrid Fliter's Chopin...just right.
> 
> View attachment 64842


She's not real, right? This is a Poser 3D model or something. She looks like a elf out of Middle Earth.



Dave Whitmore said:


> Beethoven Sonata N° 29 'Hammerklavier' Daniel Barenboim





Dave Whitmore said:


> Beethoven Sonata N° 30 Daniel Barenboim


You are approaching some seriously deep Beethoven grandeur now. These late sonatas almost transcend human understanding in their perfection.


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel's Messiah (sung in German) - Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Hélène Grimaud - Beethoven - Piano Sonata Nº31 Op110


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Just one more piano sonata after this. I'm ready for some violin music!


----------



## bejart

Starting at the other end ---
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.1 in F Minor

Wilhelm Kempff, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Claudio Arrau Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 32 (Full)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Having just listened to all 32 Beethoven's piano sonata's in less than a week I have to say this last sonata is my favourite. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Weston

Just for fun I'm going completely random this evening with no intervention other than to play all the movements in order.

*Varèse: Ionisation for 13 percussionists*
Christopher Lyndon-Gee / Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. et al










Actually this is not bad now that I am enjoying more modern music. The siren used to put me off. I thought it sounded cheap or cheesy, but it's really a very subtle part at least in this recording. I also don't mind the woodblocks so much in this as they go better with the rest of the percussion.

*Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G majhor, K. 216
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 4 in D major, K. 218
*Monica Huggett / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment










This is not too shabby either. I like the -- I think they're called terraced dynamics? -- that Mozart uses in the first movement. It's like reverting back to the baroque a little. Or maybe the dynamics accommodate the continuo I think I'm hearing faintly in the background.

I'll rescind all my past Mozart dissing. at least for tonight. These themes are gorgeous and weirdly comforting after a hard work day. Don't worry. I'm not using it to relax.

I liked it so much I'm going ahead and let number 4 play also. then I'll get back to purely random

*Schein: Banchetto musicale No. 6 in D*
Jordi Savall / Hesperon XX










I seem to be regressing backward in time rather than forward. It's a little disorienting.

*Holst: Beni Mora (Oriental Suite)*
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra










It sounds more Spanish than Oriental to me. Maybe he meant sort of Moorish? It's not quite up to the standard of The Planets, but still I can recognize Holst whom I think isn't the chameleon some have tried to make of him.

I notice a _very_ catchy repeated rhythmic motif or "riff" in the finale, just a little askew of an even number of beats, or maybe the accents keep shifting. It's fascinating. I almost want to keep this in the playlist and hear it again and try to count it, but I am too tired this evening. (No, I think it's just 4/4 with confusing accents, or maybe it polyrhythmic like Brahms?) No matter. I like it whatever it is.

Great closer for the evening!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms' Clarinet Quintet in B minor Opus 115 - New Zealand String Quartet with James Campbell


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*:
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms Violin Sonata in D Minor No.3 - Patricia Kopatchinskaja & Fazıl Say


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Anne-Sophie Mutter - Brahms - Violin Sonata No 2 in A major, Op 100


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Franck - Violin Sonata in A Minor
Famous for good reason.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to this as it was suggested to me. Thanks SeptimalTritone!

Brahms String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This evening pre-bedtime delight was this marvelous recording of Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski's Piano Concerto and also his Symphony No. 2. I really enjoyed these works. The Piano Concerto's first and last movements are especially delightful. The symphony has some really beautiful passages. Written in 1824 it's close enough to have some Beethoven influences and yet it's really more Romantic in style. Worth adding to your collection I think.










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Poul Ruders' Violin Concerto - Erik Heide, violin, Thomas Søndergård, cond.


----------



## tortkis

Jürg Frey: String Quartets - BOZZINI QUARTET








http://www.quatuorbozzini.ca/en/discographie/ewr_0410/
Earlier pieces in this disc reminded me of some works of Morton Feldman, but I think _Streichquartett II_ (2000) is a truly original work. It sounds like ghostly winds blowing over a wasteland, but there is a subtle, elusive lyricism, which I like very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Madama Butterfly
1958 recording (Tullio Serafin)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

The more I listen to Brahms the more I fall in love with his music. I'm going to explore a lot more of his chamber music. Everything just sounds so good!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dave Whitmore said:


> The more I listen to Brahms the more I fall in love with his music. I'm going to explore a lot more of his chamber music. Everything just sounds so good!


It's so wonderful to find new composers like that. I recently had such an experience with Schnittke, and I'm still finding more of his!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Dave Whitmore said:


> The more I listen to Brahms the more I fall in love with his music. I'm going to explore a lot more of his chamber music. Everything just sounds so good!


I actually like Brahms chamber music more than his symphonic and I really do like his symphonic!

Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Alexander Mosolov's String Quartet No.1 - Novosibirsk Philharmonica Quartet


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sibelius - Symphony #2
Ooh! Very nice!


----------



## PeteW

I do enjoy classical guitar
You may like this:

Apeggiata
Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger

Very calming...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm going to listen to my Brahms 4th Symphony CD before going to sleep. It's performed by the Berlin Philharmonic orchestra and conducted by Karajan. Good night everyone. And good morning to those who have awoken lol


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm going to listen to my Brahms 4th Symphony CD before going to sleep. It's performed by the Berlin Philharmonic orchestra and conducted by Karajan. Good night everyone. And good morning to those who have awoken lol


Night Dave...............


----------



## Marilyn

Mendelssohn
Symphony no 3 "Scottish"
Symphony no 4 "Italian"

Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## SimonNZ

Arthur Shepherd's Triptych - Betsy Norden, soprano, Emerson String Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

Gerard Pesson's String Quartet No.1 "Respirez ne respirez plus" - Parisii Quartet










Isang Yun's Clarinet Quintet No.1 - Eduard Brunner, clarinet, Amati Quartet


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto in C Major, RV 87

Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## omega

*Vivaldi*
_Cello Concerti_
Robert Dieltiens | Ensemble Exploration








*Bloch*
_Suites for Solo Cello 1 - 3_
_Jewish Life_
Emmanuelle Bertrand | Pascal Amoyel








*Britten*
_Suites for Solo Cello 1 - 3_
Jean-Guihen Queyras


----------



## MagneticGhost

I forget how lush Delius' music is until I listen to it again.

CD 3 [75.50]
[1] Paris - The Song of a great City 21.49
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras
[2] In a Summer Garden 14.12
Hallé Orchestra/Vernon Handley
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
[3] No. 1 On hearing the first cuckoo in Spring 5.42
[4] No. 2 Summer night on the river 6.23
[5] Intermezzo from `Fennimore and Gerda' (arr. Fenby) 4.54
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
[6] -[8] Piano Concerto in C minor 22.40
Piers Lane, piano
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / Kindertotenlieder
Maureen Forrester, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## AndyS

After spending the morning listening to the first couple of discs of the Debussy edition boxset, I've been listening to this:









It's interesting


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Violin Concerto in D Major, Ben 103

Zsolt Szefcsik conducting the Erdody Chamber Orchestra -- Vilmos Szabadi, violin


----------



## pmsummer

Continuing my foray into the time capsule that is my resurrected old, pretty much forgotten, iPod.










KRONOS QUARTET PERFORMS PHILIP GLASS
_String Quartets #2, 3, 4, & 5_
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet

Nonesuch


----------



## pmsummer

A L'ESTAMPIDA
_Medieval Dance Music_
*The Dufay Collective*

Avie


----------



## elgar's ghost

Most, if not all of Bartok's piano output today and tomorrow. OK, Mikrokosmos, First Term at the Piano and For Children are in the Select Appeal category due to their pedagogical status but they are interesting in their own way. For me, the heart of the matter lies with the 4-disc Gyorgy Sandor set and works such as the Allegro Barbaro, Out of Doors, the Sonata and the various dance/folk tunes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Last movement. "Knights charge!!"- awesome.










Entire disc.










Entire disc.

The organ on the EMI Handley performance of _Job_ is the most powerful I've ever heard- the lower register bass sound is absolutely guaranteed to shake the foundations of your home. Good performance. Stellar EMI engineer job. Pre-lapsarian Satan never sounded so warrior-like.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some.......
* Mozart: Masonic music *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

After the Janacek operas with Vienna forces, Mackerras turned to Prague and the Czech Philharmonic for this wonderful performance of Dvorak's most famous opera. Gorgeous playing in sumptuous sound.

Also gorgeous is the singing of Renee Fleming in the title role, one of her very best on disc, and there isn't a weak link in the cast.


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Le jeune sage et le vieux fou" (Sanderling/ASV)
WA Mozart - String Quartet #10 (Eder/Naxos)
FJ Haydn - Symphony #22 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## fjf

More Mozart tonight.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm taking a break from Wagner (I've heard 8 of 14 discs now) and will listen to this week's SS now, lest I get carried away by the Nibelungen:

Copland Symphony 3 Horenstein BBC SO


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Such a fun album. Particularly love Shostakovich's arrangement of _Tea for Two_ (_Tahiti Tro_). Alexeev might not be as mercurial as Argerich in the First Piano Concerto, but who is?

Good to hear the lighter side of Shosty!


----------



## fjf

And yet more Mozart quintets.


----------



## brotagonist

I knew the third movement of Copland's Symphony 3  Where do I know it from?


----------



## MagneticGhost

On Spotify
Vivaldi - Vespri.... Maria Vergine
I think it was GioCar who recommended this one over on the Vivaldi thread.
This is immaculate music making. My wallet is groaning already.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I knew the third movement of Copland's Symphony 3  Where do I know it from?


I don't know, but the fourth movement was based on "Fanfare for the Common Man". That piece was written prior to the symphony, and he later developed it into a full symphonic finale.

Perotin & The Ars Antiqua
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733): Leçons des Ténèbres

Alfred Deller, counter-tenor
Desmond Dupre, viola da gamba
Harry Gabb, organ
Wilfred Brown, tenor (in Leçon des Ténèbres No. 3)

on The Bach Guild / Vanguard (NYC), from 1961

5 stars

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/van613.htm


----------



## csacks

First time listening to Carl Nielsen´s 4th symphony. In a record by San Francisco Symphony and Herbert Bloomstedt. So powerful, it sounds like Sibelius in a manic episode.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> First time listening to Carl Nielsen´s 4th symphony. In a record by San Francisco Symphony and Herbert Bloomstedt. So powerful, it sounds like Sibelius in a manic episode.
> View attachment 64940






























- then you _really_ have to hear the Karajan, the Bernstein, and especially the Ole Schmidt. _;D_


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> I don't know, but the fourth movement was based on "Fanfare for the Common Man". That piece was written prior to the symphony, and he later developed it into a full symphonic finale.


That must be it  It was about halfway through the third YT file.


----------



## LancsMan

*J.S. Bach: Cello Suites 2, 3 & 5* Maurice Gendron on Philips







Very enjoyable.


----------



## aajj

Janacek - Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba
Mackerras / Vienna Philharmonic









I usually look to this disc for Janacek but today gave Smetana's Quartet No. 1 a turn.


----------



## Albert7

Two more days before Morton Feldman month so had to hear Helene Grimaud on a burned CD from the iTunes version with bonus track.









A must recommend!


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: Symphony for Organ and Orchestra, Short Symphony
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein; London Symphony, cond. Copland









Symphonies 1 and 2 preceding tomorrow's Third.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Charles Ives (1874-1954): Holidays Symphony;* Bernstein/NYP. The classic, definitive recording of this work, and my 'imprint'. Plus, you get *The Unanswered Question, Central Park in the Dark,* and Elliott Carter's *Concerto for Orchestra.*


----------



## csacks

As Marshaling Blair kindly suggested, I am listening to Nielsen´s 4th again (second time in a row!), this time von Karajan and BPO. As I said, bulky and powerful music! Since my first experience with Kalinnikov that I do not listen a new symphony 2 times!


----------



## csacks

albertfallickwang said:


> Two more days before Morton Feldman month so had to hear Helene Grimaud on a burned CD from the iTunes version with bonus track.
> 
> View attachment 64948
> 
> 
> A must recommend!


With those eyes, what else that a must


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> As Marshaling Blair kindly suggested, I am listening to Nielsen´s 4th again (second time in a row!), this time von Karajan and BPO. As I said, bulky and powerful music! Since my first experience with Kalinnikov that I do not listen a new symphony 2 times!
> View attachment 64950












csacks, you also get that_ great _digital DG_ Tapiola_ that Karajan did on the same cd- second only to his DG sixties endeavor. (Pictured above.) _;D_


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg 1st and 4th symphonies-superb adagio in the 1st and I can hear Brahms in the first movement.....

Rasilainen and the Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No.4_
John-Eliot Gardiner | Orchestre Romantique est Révolutionnaire








*Dutilleux*
_Symphony No.2 "Le Double"_
Yan-Pascal Tortellier | BBC Philharmonic








Very different and very beautiful!


----------



## csacks

Ok, after Nielsen and all his epic force, I need some relax. 
Listening to Claude Bolling and Emanuel Ax playing Sonatas for 2 pianos. I needed some disarray


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Cantatas 164, 165 & 166* on TELDEC







I'm listening to the first disc from Vol. 39 of the complete cantatas, performed by Leonhardt-Consort directed by Gustav Leonhardt. The soloists include the tenor Kurt Equiluz, a great favourite of mine.


----------



## millionrainbows

Takemitsu: Garden Rain. This is another good one, scored for Western instruments, and very Webern-like.









I suggest avoiding this one,







_* In An Autumn Garden, *_unless you are interested in Takemitsu's "traditional" Japanese side. It's scored for traditional Japanese instruments only. It has a re-creation of Japanese *Gagaku *music, but in my opinion, what's the point, if I already have several recordings of "the real thing."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> ​Time for some.......
> * Mozart: Masonic music *


Got that - some fine and extremely non-famous music on there.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Mourning'; No. 51 in B-Flat Major; No. 52 in C minor
(Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).









I just love how rhetorical that 1st movement is. A work one can listen to time and time again and wonder at how well Haydn gets the job done 'on all fronts' - form, expression, dynamic contrast, instrumentation, etc.

No. 51: This one's also great. The first movement has that intense interlude in the minor and the chamber music-like question-and-answer sections for violins that make it stand out. The Adagio also has a nice, noble-sounding melody for two horns.

No. 52: Another great Sturm und Drang symphony. This one is in some ways even 'darker' than Symphony 44, especially the intense opening chords of the 1st movement and its dramatic development section. The Menuetto here is also more unstable and unsettled than the one in Symphony 44, and the Finale starts with a quiet, baroque-like minor mode melody in the strings which Haydn intensifies orchestrally as the movement ensues. He adds a nice 'halt' to the action right before the end, then launches the music into the intense final gesture.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> csacks, you also get that_ great _digital DG_ Tapiola_ that Karajan did on the same cd- second only to his DG sixties endeavor. (Pictured above.) _;D_




There is also a lot to be said for the late 1950s Beecham version


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## SimonNZ

Josquin Des Prez's Missa Ave Maris Stella - Dufay Ensemble


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm finally listening to my Beethoven Violin Concerto cd. My brain can shut up playing it over and over in my head now! This cd has Arabellla Steinbacher playing the solo.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> I suggest avoiding this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _* In An Autumn Garden, *_unless you are interested in Takemitsu's "traditional" Japanese side. It's scored for traditional Japanese instruments only. It has a re-creation of Japanese *Gagaku *music, but in my opinion, what's the point, if I already have several recordings of "the real thing."


It's not so much a recreation so much as contemporary composition with influence from gagaku traditions. The full work with "In an Autumn Garden" as its centerpiece movement is Takemitsu's longest single concert work.


----------



## brotagonist

This came out in 2002, but was reissued in the C20 series last year. Perhaps I have been a little out of touch with more recent music, since I have been making a great effort to fill in the gaps in my knowledge of music, which entailed exploring a lot of the older music. I just cannot hear it all.









Ensemble Modern

I find this very enjoyable. Although Rihm says it is not a chase in the sense of a fox, but a chase for the search of form, the music really does chase unrelentingly and at considerable haste.

This came out in 1998 and was reissued in the series in 2012. I cannot buy them all, but I am glad I got this one:









Schäfer, Boulez, Intercontemporain

I am starting to appreciate this version strongly. Schäfer really does sing marvellously! I am fascinated how I can understand parts that I couldn't with Pilarczyk, etc., and how I am hearing the music as I had never heard it before.

Could I count listening to the two of these as a toilet break during Wagner, to protect my hearing?


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Cantatas 39, 93 & 107* Collegium Vocale Ghent conducted by Philippe Herreweghe on Virgin Classics








A pleasing disc of 3 Bach cantatas. In contrast to the Bach Cantata CD I just listened to this uses female voices rather than boys, and although not as historically appropriate, I guess I prefer the more tonally secure results this produces.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E Minor
His harmony really is brilliant.


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Lang Lang, piano
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

What an extraordinary piano concerto this is! Propulsive. Earthy. Primitive. Sensual.

Lang Lang demonstrates some serious chops here.

Not too crazy about the principal oboist's vibrato-laden playing. I thought German orchestras were getting away from that kind of oboe sound. Guess not. It sure sounds strange in Bartók!

And by the way, no composer I've ever listened to has even come close to Bartók in the mastery of composing for timpani.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven sonata Op 101 Annie Fischer - stupendous playing! What a great pianist she was.


----------



## Vesteralen

I hope I'm not one usually given to hyperbole...

But, seriously, folks, this may be the most beautiful voice I've ever heard.

Some wonderful unfamiliar pieces on this disc, for me, but the two very familiar Schumann songs and one by Mahler are simply to die for.

What tone, what clearness of diction. I'm really overwhelmed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, Clarinet Quintet


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sibelius - Finlandia - Philharmonia Orchestra/Karajan
Simply wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 64964
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not one usually given to hyperbole...
> 
> But, seriously, folks, this may be the most beautiful voice I've ever heard.
> 
> Some wonderful unfamiliar pieces on this disc, for me, but the two very familiar Schumann songs and one by Mahler are simply to die for.
> 
> What tone, what clearness of diction. I'm really overwhelmed.


I'm listening now. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> Beethoven sonata Op 101 Annie Fischer - stupendous playing! What a great pianist she was.


Yes she was! I have her entire Beethoven cycle on Hungaroton and there isn't a clinker in the bunch!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Honegger*: Symphonies 1 w. Dutoit (rec.1984), 2 & 4 w. Lopez-Cobos (rec.1990), 3 & 5, w. Jarvi (rec.1992).


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad and I are listening to this lovely album on our TV. Burned CD from iTunes downloads:


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> *Schnittke *SQ1
> *Kapralova* Quartet.


Great CD (SQs 1, 3, 4), that (rec.2002). Buy! Buy! Buy!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Wow, that's some cover.


----------



## Balthazar

Marc-André Hamelin and the Takács Quartet play *Schumann ~ Piano Quintet, Op. 44*.

Anthony Pleeth plays *Geminiani ~ Cello Sonatas, Op. 5* with continuo provided by Richard Webb (cello) and Christopher Hogwood (keyboard). This is one fantastic album!

Alfred Brendel plays *Beethoven Piano Sonatas, Op. 31* (a.k.a. Nos. 16-18).


----------



## Morimur

*Al Turath Ensemble - (1997) La Musica de Al-Andalus; La Muwassaha*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Wow, that's some cover.
> 
> View attachment 64971


 That's a _scary_ cover.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sibelius, Symphony #3 - Philharmonia Orchestra / Karajan
Sibelius is turning out to be a very good composer. I'll have to look for more of his work.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> My stepdad and I are listening to this lovely album on our TV. Burned CD from iTunes downloads:
> 
> View attachment 64969


My stepdad hated the Shosty composition. Very sad


----------



## Becca

hpowders said:


> Not too crazy about the principal oboist's vibrato-laden playing. I thought German orchestras were getting away from that kind of oboe sound. Guess not. It sure sounds strange in Bartók!
> 
> And by the way, no composer I've ever listened to has even come close to Bartók in the mastery of composing for timpani.


Interesting, he BPO has two principal oboists, Jonathan Kelly who came from the City of Birmingham Symphony, and Albrecht Mayer, neither of whom go in for lots of vibrato.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> My stepdad hated the Shosty composition. Very sad


Why?

_You_ like it.

That's all that fundamentally matters.

I mean, I have to live with most people not even knowing who Maria Callas _is_- but I deal with it. . . 'somehow.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MoonlightSonata said:


> Sibelius, Symphony #3 - Philharmonia Orchestra / Karajan
> Sibelius is turning out to be a very good composer. I'll have to look for more of his work.


At his best, he's a poetic genius. The _Seventh Symphony _and _Tapiola_ are masterworks of compositional craftsmanship.

I truly envy all of the great discoveries you have yet to make. _;D_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, Piano Concerto #21
I do love this concerto.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> Why?
> 
> _You_ like it.
> 
> That's all that fundamentally matters.
> 
> I mean, I have to live with most people not even knowing who Maria Callas _is_- but I deal with it. . . 'somehow.'


I live with my stepdad alas. But no worries... he hasn't gotten the 10 hour Callas marathon I planned out soon


----------



## TurnaboutVox

An evening with the Maggini Quartet:
*
Ralph Vaughan Williams
Phantasy String Quintet; String Quartets No. 1 in G minor, No. 2 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet, Garfield Jackson, viola










*
William Alwyn
String Quartets Nos. 1-3; Novelette*
Maggini Quartet, [Naxos, 2008]










*
Frank Bridge
String Quartets No. 2, H.115 and No. 4, H.188*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]










*Novelletten
Three Idylls
An Irish Melody - Londonderry Air
Sir Roger de Coverley
Sally in Our Alley
Cherry Ripe
Three Pieces*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1995]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> I live with my stepdad alas. But no worries... he hasn't gotten the 10 hour Callas marathon I planned out soon


Do it in full, histrionic, over-the-top drag while lip-sync-ing it and get Blair bonus points.


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky, Concerto for Piano and Wind Orchestra. A work new to me, but delightful. A still-young Igor bouncing off the neoclassical walls (and ceiling). Bavouzet/Tortelier bring an appropriate French sensibility.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Fleshed out my Schumann lieder collection a bit with these recent purchases. The Christa Ludwig set includes her classic recording of the _Frauenliebe und Leben_. Currently I am listening to Peter Schreier sing the _Dichterliebe_ and _Liederkreis_ Op. 24.

I'm toying with the idea of picking up the Hyperion set of Schumann's complete lieder... but that will need to wait. Right now I definitely must get this set:










I need Elizabeth Schwarzkopf performing Schumann (and anything else for that matter).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Fleshed out my Schumann lieder collection a bit with these recent purchases. The Christa Ludwig set includes her classic recording of the _Frauenliebe und Leben_. Currently I am listening to Peter Schreier sing the _Dichterliebe_ and _Liederkreis_ Op. 24.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of picking up the Hyperion set of Schumann's complete lieder... but that will need to wait. Right now I definitely must get this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need Elizabeth Schwarzkopf performing Schumann (and anything else for that matter).


Christa? The Duchess?- how can I resist?


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm a huge Argerich fan, but I have to admit: the Shelley/Mcnamara performance of the _Arabesque_ in the _Suite No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 5_ as well as their treatment of the _Suite No 2, Op. 17_ far exceeds Argerich, Zilberstein, and Montero's performances in terms of speed, flash, control, and lightness of tone.

Counter-intuitive to me- and I would not have believed it had I not heard it myself- but true.


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> Last movement. "Knights charge!!"- awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire disc.
> 
> The organ on the EMI Handley performance of _Job_ is the most powerful I've ever heard- the lower register bass sound is absolutely guaranteed to shake the foundations of your home. Good performance. Stellar EMI engineer job. Pre-lapsarian Satan never sounded so warrior-like.


"Pre-lapsarian Satan."

Dang. Best review-reference in a long time.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> "Pre-lapsarian Satan."
> 
> Dang. Best review-reference in a long time.


Ralph, Blake, and Milton are brilliant at this type of portraiture.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> Do it in full, histrionic, over-the-top drag while lip-sync-ing it and get Blair bonus points.




LOL... thanks for the tip


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Brahms, Variations on a Theme of Paganini in A, Op 35. Performed by Sergei Tarasov. I found it on a site called ClassicalArchives.com.


----------



## pmsummer

Marschallin Blair said:


> Ralph, Blake, and Milton are brilliant at this type of portraiture.




You are now invited to drop by for strong coffee... or stronger.


----------



## Guest

(Various chamber works)


----------



## brotagonist

The other half of Siegfried:









Scène 2 (suite) et Scène 3

Perhaps this is an odd place to resume, but, for my first traversal, I'm sticking to the discs. Next year, perhaps I'll go by acts and with the libretto. My aim now is simply to start to get to the point where it sounds familiar, where I recognize parts and where I like parts. There seems to be a lot of high drama that completely escapes me without following the libretto, interspersed with breathtaking sections of unimaginable beauty, both voices and music. I'm sure I'll be working on these 2 discs for tonight and all of tomorrow.

Luckily, I have 3 spots on the carousel for other things  but nearly all I bought these past 6 weeks is vocal, either lieder or opera. It is taxing me somewhat. It is fabulous music, all of it, but intensely demanding. All of it at once is a lot. But this is how I make them mine: by living with them for a few days


----------



## Becca

Susan Graham, Anna Caterina Antonacci, Gregory Kunde, Ludovic Tezier. John Eliot Gardiner @ Theatre du Chatelet

Edit..
I got the Davis/ROH recording when it came out so many years ago and more recently got the Davis/LSO Live recording but neither of them seem to have same visceral involvement as this set. I liked Troyens before this, I love it now.


----------



## SimonNZ

Alonso Lobo's Missa Simile Est Regnum Caelorum - Musica Ficta


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*

_6 "Erdody" Quartets, Op 76
Quartet in G major, No 1
Quartet in D minor, No 2_

Tatrai Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

MozartsGhost said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> _6 "Erdody" Quartets, Op 76
> Quartet in G major, No 1
> Quartet in D minor, No 2_
> 
> Tatrai Quartet


Why the face? No good?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar, Violin Concerto
I keep forgetting about this due to the brilliance of the Cello Concerto, but it really is very good.


----------



## brotagonist

MoonlightSonata said:


> Elgar, Violin Concerto


Who are the interpreters?


----------



## tortkis

Benet Casablancas: Complet Strings Quartets & Trio - Arditi String Quartet








Complex, but fluid. Very nice modern works.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Rondo in G Major

I Musici -- Massimo Paris, viola


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Johannes Brahms:String Sextet Op.18 Osostowicz,Øllgaard,Dann,Camille,Ylonen,Ortner,SMKS Denmark DR


----------



## MozartsGhost

SimonNZ said:


> Why the face? No good?


No, quite the opposite! The Tatrai Quartet, their interpretations and their playing was not what I was expecting. I had to stop what I was doing and just sit and listen. I need to go back and revisit Haydn. I've always liked his music, but these recordings have given me a new appreciation.


----------



## senza sordino

Highlights from the week
Homage to Piazzola, with Gidon Kremer







More Piazzola including the Concerto for Bandoneon and Orchestra







Franck and Faure String quartets 







R Strauss Death and transfiguration, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs







Shostakovich Symphony #10


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Sonata, Op. 120, No. 1. Eric Abramovitz, clarinet


----------



## Pugg

​
CD 6:* Beethoven*: Ouvertures From "The Creatures Of Prometheus" Op.43, "Egmont" Op.84, "Coriolan" Op.62, "King Stephen" Op.117, "Fidelio" Op.72, "Leonore No.3" Op. 72a


----------



## opus55

Beethoven Piano Concertos, Nos. 3 and 4


----------



## Dave Whitmore

(ReUp) Kyung Wha Chung plays Brahms violin sonata No.1


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad just put this lovely recording on the TV:









Oh yeah.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Die Zauberflote.*
*Lorengar/ Deutekom*/ Burrows a.o.
Sir George Solti conducting.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm on such a Brahms kick!

Julia Fischer - Brahms - Double Concerto in A minor, Op 102


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm on such a Brahms kick!
> 
> Julia Fischer - Brahms - Double Concerto in A minor, Op 102


You need this................


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> You need this................


That is going on my wishlist!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Johannes Brahms - String Quartet No 2 in A minor, Op.51 No 2 - Jerusalem Quartet


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS


----------



## Josh

I found this 3-CD set at a thrift shop today for $1. Yeah. One freaking dollar. Amazing live performances of sacred & baroque music in crystal-clear stereo sound. Check out the samples below. Very highly recommended at any price (okay, not ANY price, but it's definitely worth tracking down).

















Samples here (copy the entire ridiculously-long url and paste it to your address bar for a direct hit):

http://shop.orf.at/1/index.tmpl?ARTIKEL=737&SHOP=oe1&CART=32904406544387893&ID=[ID]&SEITE=artikel-detail&startat=7&page=1&suchtext=barocktage&kommt=SUCHE&such_shop=oe1&AG01=[AG01]&AG02=[AG02]&SHOP_SEARCH_STRING=&eqSHOPdatarq=oe1


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic *in a live performance of *Mahler's Sixth Symphony*.

Klaus Tennstedt is my preferred Mahler interpreter and the bond he shares with the London Philharmonic produces a most synergistic and rewarding output. In this regard I am incredibly grateful that we have been left not only with a superb Studio cycle of Mahler, but an almost complete Live cycle too.

For me, Tennstedt & LPO are at their best in a live setting (though I do tend to prefer live recordings), the audience and atmosphere I believe draw the very best from Conductor and Orchestra alike.

This performance is simply wonderful and the pacing is very well judged.






Next up will be *Tennstedt's* recording of *Beethoven's Ninth* on the LPO Live in-house label, one of the Maestro's final concerts featuring the radiant Lucia Popp.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 in E-Flat Major, 'Romantic' (1874) (Eliahu Inbal; Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt).









Glad I decided to discover more of Bruckner's music, it's certainly excellent.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boris Blacher's String Quartet No.3 - Petersen Quartet


----------



## Haydn man

Spending some time listening to this live performance of Symphony No 5 by Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra
Energetic playing and typical of the other works if Persichetti that I have spent time with this month.
Perhaps not earth shattering, but a good way to start a Saturday


----------



## SimonNZ

John Foulds' A World Requiem - Leon Botstein. cond.


----------



## dgee

SimonNZ said:


> John Foulds' A World Requiem - Leon Botstein. cond.


How was it? I've read about it (a singular work from a singular time etc), but never taken the plunge!

How about that Botstein - he records so much stuff!


----------



## SimonNZ

dgee said:


> How was it? I've read about it (a singular work from a singular time etc), but never taken the plunge!
> 
> How about that Botstein - he records so much stuff!


Not yet halfway through my first listen, but its unmistakably - even typically - British circa.1920. I wouldn't call it singular.

Nothing at all wrong with that, a great many fine touches and details, but it seems to me nothing surprising either.

Seems a fine recording, and moves with a lightness in contrast to the large numbers of performers required.

(Just the first listen, though)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> View attachment 64979
> 
> 
> Susan Graham, Anna Caterina Antonacci, Gregory Kunde, Ludovic Tezier. John Eliot Gardiner @ Theatre du Chatelet
> 
> Edit..
> I got the Davis/ROH recording when it came out so many years ago and more recently got the Davis/LSO Live recording but neither of them seem to have same visceral involvement as this set. I liked Troyens before this, I love it now.


That surprises me. Not that you like the Gardiner, but that you find no visceral involvement in the Davis performances. I incline towards the earlier of his two recordings, but there's plenty of visceral excitement in both for me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Korngold's gorgeous symphony, gloriously played by the LSO under Previn.


----------



## maestro267

*Howells*: Stabat Mater
Benjamin Hulett (tenor), Bach Choir
Bournemouth SO/David Hill


----------



## elgar's ghost

What an end to Britten's operatic output - a real tour de force based on the story by Thomas Mann.

Aschenbach, the elderly Bavarian writer in need of creative rejuvenation, makes an ill-fated sojourn to Venice and finds a city that is beautiful to behold but simultaneously deadly to immerse oneself in - physically due to a sudden cholera outbreak and psychologically due to a chance encounter which shakes his whole being.

There are mirror aspects in the action - early on, Aschenbach is disgusted by the Elderly Fop as he coo-ees to some young girls in the harbour and later he feels content as he munches some refreshing strawberries soon after arrival in Venice. However, towards the end he visits a barber in order to make his own appearance more youthful in a pathetic attempt to make himself more attractive to the object of his guilty desires, the Polish teenager Tadzio. He buys strawberries again, but this time they are past their sell-by date - much like the writer himself. And throughout all this is the emotional tug-of-war between appreciating physical beauty on a purely aesthetic level and appreciating physical beauty as a gateway to more earthier desires (this conflict being cleverly represented by Apollo and Dionysus as Aschenbach dreams).

Britten supervised sessions for this recording, but was too ill to actually conduct as his heart condition was nearing its final course. He lived long enough to see it premiered at Covent Garden where, according to the Penguin Guide, '...Peter Pears gave the performance of his life...'.


----------



## Andolink

*Ib Nørholm*: Chamber Music 4
Eurterpe Ensemble (recorder/violin/cello/guitar)


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius/ Schumann Violin concerto *
*Kremer / Muti *


----------



## omega

ArtMusic said:


>


Nice choice!
..........


----------



## pmsummer

GERMAN MUSIC FOR VIOLS & HARPSICHORD
*Les Filles de Sainte Colombe*

Magnatunes


----------



## Andolink

*Max Reger*: _Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major, Op. 146_
Oxalys

This chamber music masterpiece has provided endless delights over several decades of ever increasing appreciation of its extremely sophisticated motivic interconnectedness not only within itself but in relation to the great Brahms B minor quintet to which it pays homage.

This is also an absolutely magnificent performance and recording of it too!


----------



## D Smith

Elgar Violin Sonata in E minor; Midori, McDonald. Midori really gets into this piece and brings a lot to the table. One of my favorite chamber works, because of her performance. The pianist is excellent, too. The Franck on this disc is also good, but not quite as engaging. Recommended.


----------



## George O

Decameron: Ballate monodiques de l'Ars Nova Florentine

pieces by
Anonymous
Laurentius Masii de Florentia AKA Lorenzo da Firenze (died 1372 or 1373)
Gherardellus de Florentia AKA Gherardello da Firenze (c. 1320-1325-1362 or 1363)
Francesco Landini AKA Francesco da Firenze (c. 1325 or 1335-1397)

Esther Lamandier, soprano, positive organ, harp, vielle, lute

on Astrée (France), from 1980


----------



## Jos

Manuel de Falla, "nights in the gardens of Spain"

Bohuslav Martinu, "fantasia concertante", concerto for piano and orchestra

Sinfonie-orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik
Margrit Weber, piano

DGG, 1966


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Music for the Royal Fireworks

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

*Pipes*

I've been busy for a day or two, but am re-immersing myself in music by celebrating the pipe organ:

Barber - Wondrous Love, Op. 34 and the Prelude and Fugue in B minor















Rachmaninov - a transcription for organ of his Étude tableau in D, Op. 39, No. 9 (arranged by the organist, Jeremy Filsell)









which is really quite well done. I'm eager to hear some of the other works on this disk.

Next up is Buxtehude - Prelude and Fugue in F# minor, played by John Scott Whiteley









Finishing with Franck's first chorale in E played by Jean Langlais


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Elgars ghost's post of the Naxos Ravel set a few days ago reminded me of this one, which includes orchestral songs as well as songs with piano. The various singers are matched well with their material, so we get Berganza in _Scheherazade_ and the Spanish settings, Mesple in the Greek settings, Van Dam in the Hebrew settings, _Don Quichotte a Dulcinee_, _Ronsard a son ame_ etc, Lott in the Mallarme poems, and the _Chanson Ecossaise_, and Norman in the _Chansons Madecasses_.

Though you might find better versions of some of the songs elsewhere, as a complete set this is eminently satisfying, and quite a few notches up from the Naxos set. Berganza is a sight disappointment in _Scheherazade_, not that she does anything wrong, but this version just seems a bit anonymous next to versions by Crespin, Baker and De Los Angeles. She is however wonderfully seductive in the _Vocalise en forme de Habanera_ and the _Chanson espagnole_. I also prefer De Los Angeles in the _Cinq melodies populaires grecques_, but Mesple is also delightfully bright-eyed. Bacquier and Van Dam are both superb in the songs allotted to them, so too is Felicity Lott. Norman sings gloriously but is a little generalised compare Baker.

Great accompaniments from the Toulouse Orchestra under Plasson, Dalton Baldwin, and the Ensemble de Chambre de l'Orchestre de Paris.


----------



## Vasks

_A new disc that just landed at my doorstep and its got tons of overtures on it....whoopie_


----------



## Jos

Rubinstein plays Brahms. Intermezzi, rhapsodies

RCA red seal, 1955


----------



## MozartsGhost

Hey Jos - coincidence? . . . is there such a thing? Well, sometimes :lol:










*Brahms *
_10 Intermezzi for Piano_
Glen Gould


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio.
Stemme / Kaufmann/ Abbado *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Albert7

Man, this guy can sing. My dad stuck this on the TV CD player.









A belter.


----------



## Heliogabo

After watching Bernstein's young people concert: who is Mahler? on youtube, Mahler's 3rd.


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
Annie Fischer, Sawallisch/Philharmonia Orch.









Bach - Cello Suites Nos. 1 & 5
Rostropovich
Such warm company!


----------



## starthrower

Janacek-From The House Of The Dead


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Copland: Symphony No. 3
Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Copland


----------



## brotagonist

I am enjoying this more and more:









Ens. Modern

I don't know if it is intentional, but the frantic pace of the music is starting to strike me as amusing. It is really a very nice piece of music!


----------



## D Smith

Copland Symphony #3; Bernstein NYP. I ended up listening to this version for Saturday Symphony rather than the other Bernstein recording. My feelings remain the same that while this version is very good I still prefer the earlier one. He keeps the work together more and it has more energy to my ears. I do think the performance of Quiet City on this disc is excellent however.


----------



## Guest

For a nearly 50 year old recording, this sounds very good, and the playing is heavenly.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

One of the most beautiful piano concertos ever...

Mozart: Piano concerto n. No. 21 in C major, K.467 Pollini-Muti


----------



## Albert7

Dad just threw this lovely recording in the CD player.









Ten thumbs up.


----------



## Albert7

bear and I are enjoying this landmark performance on TinyChat right now.






Bruckner 6th w/ Celibidache.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Glass*: Symphony No. 9









Without really planning on it, I spent much of this month exploring a lot of Glass' works (some Reich and Riley as well, for good measure). There's been much that I've enjoyed, but it'll be nice to move onto something else to discover.

I'm ending my 'Glass phase' with the 9th symphony, an ambitious work with many inspired moments of beauty (the second movement is a highlight) but at the same time a fair amount of repetitive meandering coupled with somewhat 'vulgar' orchestration. [Don't quite understand his love for snare drum].

As a whole work I think the 8th is stronger. Both the 8th and 9th are more 'neo-romantic' than minimalist, and probably the best of his rather uneven symphonic output (the 3rd has a great third movement, otherwise I did not find the rest of them very interesting).


----------



## Guest

Edit: Retracted commentary because I'm an idiot.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven.Violin.Sonata.No.9.Op.47.kreutzer.[Anne-Sophie Mutter.-.Lambert.Orkis]


----------



## brotagonist

nathanb said:


> View attachment 65054
> 
> 
> Edit: Retracted commentary because I'm an idiot.


You mean that you heard the piano? :lol: That's happened to me.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Alkan's Grande Sonate from this:


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> You mean that you heard the piano? :lol: That's happened to me.


I must've been studying or something the other time or two that I listened to this work. Because I don't think I heard the piano once the first time. And then I come on and complain and boom. Piano.

*looks down in shame*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## tortkis

Ratkje: Tale of Lead and Light, String Quartet No. 1 - Engegård Quartet








Listening to it two times in a row. Playful and serious, tuneful and abstract. I enjoy it greatly. (I purchased only Ritkje's track of the album. )


----------



## aajj

John Alden Carpenter - Skyscrapers

Carpenter was born on this day in 1876. Despite the cover with the NYC skyline, Carpenter was born in Park Ridge, IL, and died in Chicago, city of the first American skyscraper.


----------



## almc

Poulenc _ Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra ...Cataclysmic !!!!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields


----------



## Mahlerian

nathanb said:


> Edit: Retracted commentary because I'm an idiot.


I almost want to retract my "Like", because you're assuredly not.

Schoenberg: Suite for Strings in G
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, cond. Mauceri









This work actually took me some time to warm up to, but over time I've come to enjoy this neoclassically-flavored piece. The trio of the Gavotte contains a particularly catchy tune of which I'm rather fond.


----------



## Guest

Actually paying attention to "Game Over" (at the end of that disc) this time around... Really profound stuff. The cacophony and the drumkit and some of the samples make it seem like some kind of avant-jazz parody... but then you realize... it's pure tragedy. Hollywood could do with a listen.

"I have no idea what I'm looking for."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Elgars ghost's post of the Naxos Ravel set a few days ago reminded me of this one, which includes orchestral songs as well as songs with piano. The various singers are matched well with their material, so we get Berganza in _Scheherazade_ and the Spanish settings, Mesple in the Greek settings, Van Dam in the Hebrew settings, _Don Quichotte a Dulcinee_, _Ronsard a son ame_ etc, Lott in the Mallarme poems, and the _Chanson Ecossaise_, and Norman in the _Chansons Madecasses_.
> 
> Though you might find better versions of some of the songs elsewhere, as a complete set this is eminently satisfying, and quite a few notches up from the Naxos set. Berganza is a sight disappointment in _Scheherazade_, not that she does anything wrong, but this version just seems a bit anonymous next to versions by Crespin, Baker and De Los Angeles. She is however wonderfully seductive in the _Vocalise en forme de Habanera_ and the _Chanson espagnole_. I also prefer De Los Angeles in the _Cinq melodies populaires grecques_, but Mesple is also delightfully bright-eyed. Bacquier and Van Dam are both superb in the songs allotted to them, so too is Felicity Lott. Norman sings gloriously but is a little generalised compare Baker.
> 
> Great accompaniments from the Toulouse Orchestra under Plasson, Dalton Baldwin, and the Ensemble de Chambre de l'Orchestre de Paris.


Thanks Greg. How wonderful. . . . I can't wait to hear it. Its in the mail. _;D_


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Copland Symphony #3; Bernstein NYP. I ended up listening to this version for Saturday Symphony rather than the other Bernstein recording. My feelings remain the same that while this version is very good I still prefer the earlier one. He keeps the work together more and it has more energy to my ears. I do think the performance of Quiet City on this disc is excellent however.


This is the version I have. Good performance of the Copland 3.

I haven't heard the earlier performance.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No 1_

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## Jos

Was given a mixtape (well, it was a homeburned cd, but I don't know if there is a word for it as good as "mixtape") by a friend years ago, it had "Quiet city" on it, and songs by Ned Rorem. And some other classical Americana sung by Barbara Bonney.
Completely forgotten , sometimes I have a mind like a sieve !
Thanks for the memoryjolt, D Smith ! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Some Maderna pieces I've never heard. I'm more familiar with orchestral works like Quadrivium, Ausstrahlung, or his variety of concerti.

Looks like Vol. 2 will be all new for me as well


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of the most beautiful and seemingly effortless tenor voices ever. Currently listening to Disc 4: Handel, Gluck, Monteverdi, Lortzing, Bizet, etc...


----------



## starthrower

Disc One featuring Dawn Upshaw, Olaf Bar.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Copland Symphony #3; Bernstein NYP. I ended up listening to this version for Saturday Symphony rather than the other Bernstein recording. My feelings remain the same that while this version is very good I still prefer the earlier one. He keeps the work together more and it has more energy to my ears. I do think the performance of Quiet City on this disc is excellent however.


That's the most powerfully-performed last movement to Copland's_ Third Symphony _that I've ever heard. . . well, 'performance-wise.'

The most powerful-sounding _recording_ I've experienced hands down is the Eiji Oue on Reference, which is absolutely phenomenal sounding:


----------



## George O

Joseph Balogne, le Chevalier de Saint-Georges (1745-1799)

Six quatours à deux violons, alto et violoncelle

Quatuor à cordes Jean-Noël Molard

on Arion (Paris), from 1977


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Korngold's gorgeous symphony, gloriously played by the LSO under Previn.


What amazed me so much about Previn's Korngold is his utter unpredictability. His Symphony is so dark, virile, and lushly Romantic- but his treatment of the score to the _Sea Hawk_ is as flaccid as can be. Go figure.


----------



## Baregrass

​
The Messiah, the complete original manuscript, London Philharmonic Orchestra. Walter Susskind conducting. Recorded in St. Mary Magdalene in Paddington 1958. 3 LP's that cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Haydn man

Chopin played by Perahia. I really enjoy this recording but must say I have only ever heard this version, so have nothing to compare them against.
I believe this disc received good reviews at the time if its release


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfred Newman's performance of his main title music to _The Captain From Castille _gets my vote for one of the greatest main title scores of all time. Sexy, virile, _THRILL-ING_.




























Bidu Sayão's gorgeous-sounding in Villa-Lobos' film score to _Forest of the Amazon_. She's more recessed into the backround in this recording than Rene Fleming is in her version of the same music, and her expressivity is more reserved and less effusive than Fleming as well.

I love both singers doing this. The approaches are completely different in every way.

The conducting's a bit more dramatic and animated on the Fleming, but the playing of the strings on the Sayão is more blended and polished- despite the inferior 1960 EMI engineered sound.

Lovely, exotic music. I wouldn't be without either interpretation.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Magnificat and Cantata 'Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen' * Emma Kirkby; Monteverdi Choir; English Baroque Soloists conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on Philips








Very nice! 
A long time ago, when I was studying at school for my music 'O' level, the Bach Magnificat was one of the set study pieces. I remember the unfortunate indifference to the piece from my fellow students. But I remember being quite bowled over by several of it's numbers, the Terzetto aria 'Suscepit Israel' in particular. And then unfortunately I began to look down on my fellow students for their lack of appreciation!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Christian Bach's Laudate Pueri Dominum - Michi Gaigg, cond.


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> That surprises me. Not that you like the Gardiner, but that you find no visceral involvement in the Davis performances. I incline towards the earlier of his two recordings, but there's plenty of visceral excitement in both for me.


actually I said visceral *involvement*, not excitement.


----------



## almc

Sublime !


----------



## Guest

Continuing to break-in the new amp:


----------



## Fox

*Elgar & Carter: Cello Concertos* ~ *Alisa Weilerstein, Staatskapelle Berlin & Daniel Barenboim*​


----------



## George O

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Quintets

Quintetto Boccherini:
Guido Mozzato, violin
Arrigo Pelliccia, violin
Luigi Sagrati, viola
Arturo Bonucci, cello
Nerio Brunelli, cello

5 LPs on Angel (NYC; records made in England), from 1956


----------



## Albert7

Fox said:


> *Elgar & Carter: Cello Concertos* ~ *Alisa Weilerstein, Staatskapelle Berlin & Daniel Barenboim*​


Finally, another guy who actually likes Alisa like I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fox, you are swell!


----------



## Albert7

And almost done with my final Sol Gabetta disc of the month:









CD reverse converted from the iTunes download.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## millionrainbows

Satie, vol. 10, a vocal work w/piano. Bojan Gorisek is great, as usual.

















No. 15 in G, at present. It's cold out there.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Disc One featuring Dawn Upshaw, Olaf Bar.


Wow, this set looks interesting. I need to get this. Is it all songs?


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Concertos for 1, 2 , 3 and 4 Harpichords and Strings* The English Concert and Trevor Pinnock on Archiv








I'm listening to discs 2 and 3 from this set of violin and harpsichord concertos. These cover the harpsichord concertos. And what joy there is to be found here. And to think I've heard some people say they find Bach too dry!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's the most powerfully-performed last movement to Copland's_ Third Symphony _that I've ever heard. . . well, 'performance-wise.'
> 
> The most powerful-sounding _recording_ I've experienced hands down is the Eiji Oue on Reference, which is absolutely phenomenal sounding:


Yes. I quite agree, this is a* keeler* Copland recording. You get the Third, which is where the Fanfare came from, plus the Fanfare a la carte. I'm gonna get this out tonight and crank up the volume. Another good Third, for cheap, is the Jaarvi on Teldec. This is one of the few things lately that makes me remember how thankful I am to be an American.

And we're all Americans, aren't we? No? We're not?


----------



## millionrainbows

Exotic, French with Germanic overtones. Schmitt is a very interesting character.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano sonata Op 79. Annie Fischer


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> Exotic, French with Germanic overtones. Schmitt is a very interesting character.


Man! I want to stay in THAT hotel. They seem to have a terrific massage department.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Glass, Symphony No. 4

Marin Alsop on Naxos.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> Wow, this set looks interesting. I need to get this. Is it all songs?


Yes. I got it from Presto Classical. Here's all the info and samples.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=hugo+wolf+150+anniversary


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-34th 35th 36th symphonies-Mackerras and the Prague C.O.


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich; Symphony No. 7 Masur/NYP. This is my favorite recording of this work - seamless, live, an organic whole from start to finish with superlative playing. Recommended.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

D Smith said:


> Shostakovich; Symphony No. 7 Masur/NYP. This is my favorite recording of this work - seamless, live, an organic whole from start to finish with superlative playing. Recommended.


That is a very odd coincidence... I'm listening to the very same symphony!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin*
24 Preludes op.11 (1888-96)
6 Preludes op.13 (1895)
5 Preludes op.15 op. 9 (1895-96)
5 Preludes op.16 (1895-95)
7 Preludes op.17 (1895-96)
4 Preludes op.22 (1897)
2 Preludes op.27 (1899-1900)
4 Preludes op.31, op.33 (1902-03)
3 Preludes op.35 (1903)
4 Preludes op.37, op.39 (1903)
4 Preludes op.48 (1904-05)
2 Preludes op.67 (1912-13)
5 Preludes op.74 (1914)
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, rec. 2004-7]

The second of these two discs (Op. 17 - 74) is new to me, being my new disc of the week. There's a lot of chimerical material here; it's difficult for me to know where I am in it - it seems like a musical maze. I think I could listen to these for a very long time without recognising individual preludes. It's all gamelan-like chimes and bell like sonorities with cross-cutting left hand harmonies and all is highly chromatic. Odd, very odd.


----------



## starthrower

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Scriabin*
> 24 Preludes op.11 (1888-96)
> 6 Preludes op.13 (1895)
> 5 Preludes op.15 op. 9 (1895-96)
> 5 Preludes op.16 (1895-95)
> 7 Preludes op.17 (1895-96)
> 4 Preludes op.22 (1897)
> 2 Preludes op.27 (1899-1900)
> 4 Preludes op.31, op.33 (1902-03)
> 3 Preludes op.35 (1903)
> 4 Preludes op.37, op.39 (1903)
> 4 Preludes op.48 (1904-05)
> 2 Preludes op.67 (1912-13)
> 5 Preludes op.74 (1914)
> Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, rec. 2004-7]
> 
> The second of these two discs (Op. 17 - 74) is new to me, being my new disc of the week. There's a lot of chimerical material here; it's difficult for me to know where I am in it - it seems like a musical maze. I think I could listen to these for a very long time without recognising individual preludes. It's all gamelan-like chimes and bell like sonorities with cross-cutting left hand harmonies and all is highly chromatic. Odd, very odd.


Great set! But I was very disappointed with the text type in the booklet. It's not very easy to read.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## Fox

Kontrapunctus said:


> Continuing to break-in the new amp:


This may just be the best post ever! I have been longing for the Tor Espen Aspaas for ages (curse you Kontrapunctus you made me buy it) the other albums also merit a hat tip. :tiphat:

Regards,

Fox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

starthrower said:


> Great set! But I was very disappointed with the text type in the booklet. It's not very easy to read.


I agree - and Lettberg's is not a very coherent commentary either. But then Scriabin's own comments on his creative process suggest enormous grandiosity and perhaps near-madness. Not that that invalidates the music at all.


----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> Sibelius, Symphony #3 - Philharmonia Orchestra / Karajan
> Sibelius is turning out to be a very good composer. I'll have to look for more of his work.


HvK never recorded Sibelius Symphony 3.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No 2 in C Minor_

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting

Jennie Tourel, Mezzo-soprano
Lee Venora, Soprano
The Collegiate Choral
Abraham Kaplan directing


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One of the most beautiful and seemingly effortless tenor voices ever. Currently listening to Disc 4: Handel, Gluck, Monteverdi, Lortzing, Bizet, etc...


Seconded. I practically cry at the thought of what this man might have achieved if he'd lived longer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> actually I said visceral *involvement*, not excitement.


Ah, so you did!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge
String Quartet in B flat (1900)*
Bridge String Quartet [Meridian, 2004]

Not a convincing performance of this early student work of Bridge: the ensemble is somewhat incoherent, making it rather difficult to hear what the composer intended.










*Bridge
String Quartet No 1 in E minor; No 3*
Brindisi Quartet [1991?]

Actually I prefer this warm, engaging rendition to the rather cooler Maggini reading of the first quartet, though the Maggini's third remains peerless.










*
Bridge
Novelletten for string quartet*
Shanghai Quartet [Delos, 2001]

An impressive version of this fine set of three miniatures










*Darius Milhaud
String Quartet No. 7 in B flat, Op 87*
Stanford String Quartet [Music and Arts, 1994]

A completely new work to my ears, rather impressionistic in style, rather nice (I must explore Milhaud more systematically)










*Per Nørgård 
String Quartet No. 7
String Quartet No. 8 "Night Descending Like Smoke"
String Quartet No. 9 "Into the Source" (2000-2001)
String Quartet No. 10 "Harvest-timeless"*
Kroger Quartet [Dacapo, 2008]

I have enjoyed these quartets, which are completely new to me, very much tonight. I'm not sure I'd single out No. 8 particularly (it has received a number of nominations in the string quartet list thread) as they're all of interest.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995 (*Moeran*), 1986 - '90 (*Walton*), 2005 (*Rawsthorne*).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach - A Musical Offering
So clever! Absolute genius!


----------



## Albert7

ArtMusic said:


>


That face kinda scares me out.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MoonlightSonata said:


> Bach - A Musical Offering
> So clever! Absolute genius!


Enlighten us with the performer, recording, etc., if you will, MS?


----------



## Guest

Slower than some performances, but that makes it a bit more menacing. Fantastic sound.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sergie Prokofiev*

_String Quartet No 1 in B Minor, Op 50
String Quartet No 2 in F Major, Op 92_

The Sequoia String Quartet


----------



## aajj

Mahlerian said:


> I almost want to retract my "Like", because you're assuredly not.
> 
> Schoenberg: Suite for Strings in G
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, cond. Mauceri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This work actually took me some time to warm up to, but over time I've come to enjoy this neoclassically-flavored piece. The trio of the Gavotte contains a particularly catchy tune of which I'm rather fond.


I knew he played tennis, but ping pong? The man was versatile.


----------



## elgar's ghost

albertfallickwang said:


> That face kinda scares me out.


It's probably on David Hurwitz's dartboard right now.


----------



## George O

aajj said:


> I knew he played tennis, but ping pong? The man was versatile.


Did you ever see this? Schoenberg vs Thelonius Monk. John Cage keeps score.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat listening to this postmodern masterpiece, Reich's masterwork WTC 9/11... along with Different Trains oh yeah.






Very touching and reflective.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

TurnaboutVox said:


> Enlighten us with the performer, recording, etc., if you will, MS?


Sorry, I don't know - I found the recording in a second-hand shop, and the case said it was a set of Beethoven piano sonatas 
It's lovely, though.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rheinberger's Mass For Double Choir "'Cantus Missae" - Charles Bruffy, cond.


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Sorry, I don't know - I found the recording in a second-hand shop, and the case said it was a set of Beethoven piano sonatas
> It's lovely, though.


Can you take a photo of it and then I can find out?


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet in F Major, Op.1, No.4

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falavy and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev's _Lieutenant Kijé_, Mitropolous / New York Philharmonic
The first work in a Prokofiev set, and I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Albert7

Finished this lovely disc burned from iTunes.









Heard it twice today.


----------



## Albert7

Track 5 only from the burned CD from iTunes purchase:


----------



## Pugg

​As spring is upon us on the Northern Hemisphere 

*Vivaldi: The Four Seasons.
I Musici / Felix Ayo *


----------



## Balthazar

Mischa Maisky and Martha Argerich play *Bach ~ Cello Sonatas*.

Leif Segerstam leads Helsinki in *Rautavaara ~ Manhattan Trilogy* (2004).

Stanislav Khristenko plays *Schumann ~ Fantasie, Op. 17*.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

John Knowles Paine is one of those missed American composers of the 19th century. His two symphonies are really quite good. They may not grab you upon first listening but the more time you spend with them the more they grow on you. There are a couple of versions available for both. I'm listening to Zubin Mehta and the New York Philharmonic and enjoy this version quite a lot.










Kevin


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm going to listen to both of them. This will keep me quiet for a while.


----------



## aajj

George O said:


> Did you ever see this? Schoenberg vs Thelonius Monk. John Cage keeps score.


That is too funny! I watched several times and went into a trance. I notice the "silence" when we see Cage. But Monk should win; he's much younger and spry.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tippett - String Quartet #2 played by the Britten Quartet
Some fascinating harmonies there.


----------



## Becca

I just returned from dinner at my favourite German restaurant where they had the Back cello suites playing in the background! Don't ask me which version!!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

It's always fun for me to discover another composer I am not familiar with and recently I discovered the Polish composer Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski on YouTube, and it was his second symphony, and also his piano concerto. The YouTube quality was quite poor and thus I ordered a copy. That has led me to trying to find more music by Dobrzynski. Polish music, much like Jewish music, can have kind of a sad longing feel and yet have moments of joy interspersed but the sadness never really departs completely. I find this quality appealing because it speaks to my inner being in a way that I really can't articulate. I highly recommend Dobrzynski though and I especially recommend this string quartet and also his piano concerto. Both should be more widely heard.



















Kevin


----------



## tortkis

Listened to string quartets of two contrasting composers. I enjoyed both very much.

Arthur Foote: Piano Quartet, String Quartet No. 1, Nocturne and Scherzo








This is being nominated for the recommended string quartets list. Very Romantic.

Akira Nishimura: String Quartet No. 1-3, Monologue (for violin solo), Threnody (for cello solo)








I am not usually fond of excessive usage of glissandi (like Coates), but I liked these string quartets. There are a lot of unusual sounds. Irvin Arditti's request about the 2nd quartet was making it difficult to perform.


----------



## brotagonist

Since it's new, I'm going with this one again:









Gerhaher/Huber Ferne Geliebte
Lieder by Beethoven, Schoenberg, Haydn, Berg

Oddly, I think Beethoven is upstaged by the other three. I am quite fond of the 3 Haydn songs, but it's Schoenberg's Buch der hängenden Gärten and, in particular, Berg's Altenberg Lieder that are the stand-out works on the album for me. I don't normally get albums with various composers mixed on one album, preferring to get an album of each composer, but this one works really, really well for me. Not being so heavily into Lieder that I must have a Beethoven or Haydn Lieder album, this selection gives me a sample and they contrast remarkably well with the other works. This programme gives the listener a quick journey from early Lied to (relatively) modern Lied. Gerhaher's singing is formidable, and I think the Berg Lieder are the best showcases for his range. The Altenberg Lieder were originally orchestral songs, were they not? I believe they were transcribed for this album. Wow!


----------



## brotagonist

Becca said:


> I just returned from dinner at my favourite German restaurant where they had the Back cello suites playing in the background! Don't ask me which version!!


Bach.

That sounds very nice. I can imagine dining on Entenbraten, Blaukraut and Semmelknödel smothered in the Entensoße in a very elegant restaurant with the Cello Suites playing.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Dave Whitmore

I haven't listened to Dvorak for a while so it's nice to return to his music.


----------



## Albert7

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 65109
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to Dvorak for a while so it's nice to return to his music.


Don't forget to check out this album too:









You will love it too!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Heading off to bed as soon as I finish the evening with the beautiful 1st symphony of Salomon Jadassohn. CPO just released a two CD set of his four symphonies and even though it's a little pricey I think I'll have to spring for it. The Pabst piano concerto on this recording is also a gem but I don't have time this evening to listen to it.










Kevin


----------



## Dave Whitmore

albertfallickwang said:


> Don't forget to check out this album too:
> 
> View attachment 65112
> 
> 
> You will love it too!


Thanks! Another to add to my ever growing wish list.


----------



## Albert7

Dave Whitmore said:


> Thanks! Another to add to my ever growing wish list.


No problem. Dvorak in any form makes me a happy guy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Un ballo in maschera
1970 recording (Bruno Bartoletti)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gundula's "Elsa's Dream" is quicksilvery magnificence.










_Gute nicht groß. Es gibt nur einen Schwarzkopf._


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Notturno in D, K.286
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Duchess Elisabeth's _Arabella_ takes my breath away every time.






. . . _and_ her "_Porgi Amor_."


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just listened to my cd of Mozart's Piano Concerto No 21. It's my favourite piano concertos and one of my favourite pieces of music. The second movement in particular is one of the most beautiful tracks I have ever heard.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Paganini Etudes/Spanish Rhapsody/Rumanian Rhapsody/3 Etudes de Concert/2 Etudes de Concert Louis Kentner

The incomparable Louis Kentner in some of Liszt's finest compositions. I was particularly taken with his performances of the five Etudes de Concert. He made a famous recording of "La Leggierezza" in the 1940s, but this one from 1970 is every bit as good, and it's nice to have such a superlative performance of "Il Lamento" which is by far the least played of them all. In "Un Sospiro" there are extra bars that I've not heard before, which either means that Kentner had access to some alternatives by Liszt (quite common with this composer), or added them himself (which he was not above doing, ref. his recording of the "Csardas Macabre"). It's a most enjoyable start to the morning at any rate.


----------



## SimonNZ

Joonas Kokkonen's Symphony No.4 - Okko Kamu, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some of the most thrillingly dramatic coloratura singing you will ever encounter. True, the sound is not great and none of the tenors really up to the demands of their roles, but Callas is incandescent. Can you imagine being in the house and actually experiencing this? Mind blowing.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann* : Symphony no 3
*Riccardo Muti *


----------



## ptr

A slow Sunday in the sun!








*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* - Piano Sonatas (4 CD's; the 1956 Vox Masters/Musical Concepts MC141/2007)







-








Vlado Perlemuter, piano

There's something very elegant about Perlemuter's pianism, quite suitable for Mozart when one is in a romantic mindset!

/ptr


----------



## Taggart

Feels like a blast from the past - an excellent young violinist playing Baroque favourites in the romantic, non-HIP fashion that I remember from my youth - e.g. the Hamlet cigar ad. What we found fascinating was how much our tastes have changed after 3 years of HIP performances. This is nice, but doesn't somehow, feel "right".


----------



## Triplets

Taggart said:


> Feels like a blast from the past - an excellent young violinist playing Baroque favourites in the romantic, non-HIP fashion that I remember from my youth - e.g. the Hamlet cigar ad. What we found fascinating was how much our tastes have changed after 3 years of HIP performances. This is nice, but doesn't somehow, feel "right".


Tag, it seems to me like you are having guilt feelings about enjoying a performance that is not in the "approved" style. I think the HIPP movement has done wonderful things, but it shouldn't invalidate other approaches. Sit back, enjoy, and don't feel guilty!


----------



## Triplets

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just listened to my cd of Mozart's Piano Concerto No 21. It's my favourite piano concertos and one of my favourite pieces of music. The second movement in particular is one of the most beautiful tracks I have ever heard.


 My wife hums the theme from that movement when she cooks. Those mutes on the strings and the piano entry are just magical.


----------



## Triplets

Haydn, Symphonies 82-84 Fischer/Austro Hungarian Chamber Orchestra

I had bought this box set so that I would have at least one full integral set ofthe Haydn Symphonies. I had the Dorati set on lp back in the day. Some critics have dismissed the Fischer because it is non HIPP but I have been enjoying it.


----------



## DaveS

Just started on the 1st. Not sure


----------



## Skilmarilion

*John Luther Adams* - _Become Ocean_









*Rachmaninov* - Preludes


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there were nothing but Bs*

Good morning TC! I'm a little off this morning due to not working on my usual schedule...









I couldn't help myself. I have fallen in love with this disc! Beethoven's Triple Concerto and the Brahms Double Concerto. Geza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin), Pierre Fournier (cello in the Beethoven) and Janos Starker (cello on the Brahms) were the principals while Ferenc Fricsay conducted the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. Absolutely brilliant disc that is worth seeking out!









Keeping with the concertos, I went listened to some Max Bruch next. Violin Concertos No. 1 and 2 along with the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra. Salvatore Accardo was the solo violinist while Kurt Masur led the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. While Violin Concerto No. 1 gets all the play, I think that No. 2 is just as good as the first.









Another favorite of mine, the Brahms Clarinet Trio and Quintet. In both, Karl Leister played the clarinet. In the trio, Christoph Eschenbach played the piano and Georg Donderer played the cello and in the quintet, the Amadeus Quartet played the strings. I wonder what a Clarinet Concerto by Brahms would have sounded like...









Yet another B, J. S. Bach. Three concertos, two of which are conjectural reconstructions. BWV 1044, the Concerto for Flute, Harpsichord and Violin (another triple concerto!), BWV 1060R, reconstruction of 1060 for Violin and Oboe and BWV 1055R, reconstruction of 1055 for Oboe d'amore. Trevor Pinnock conducted the English Concert from the harpsichord. Can't say I'm very much a fan of the flute so BWV 1044 didn't make all that much of an impression, but it is fascinating to hear the two conjectural reconstructions.









Turning full circle and coming back around to Beethoven, this time with the monumental Missa Solemnis. John Eliot Gardiner led the English Baroque Soloists and the Monteverdi Choir.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bartok's Viola Concerto. A rare occasion when a completion and a subsequent revision of the same work by different parties sit side by side: the 1949 version by Tibor Serly and an edition from 1995 by Peter Bartok and Paul Neubauer, based on sketches left by the composer and found after his death.

On the whole, I don't really hear too much to favour one over the other as I wouldn't know where either the original or speculative material begins and ends, the main exception being just after the start of the slow second movement where a brief but meltingly beautiful solo line sounds richer and more expressive in the later version.

Fill-ups are the purely orchestral Two Pictures (first performed in 1913) and Serly's own Rhapsody for Viola & Orchestra which, due to its loose connection with snippets of Hungarian folk melodies, occupies Kodaly/Bartok-friendly territory.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Sinfonia No.5 in D Minor

I Musici


----------



## Bruce

*Ratkje*

While checking out the current listenings, I'm inspired by tortkis's post of Ratkje's quartet "Tale of Lead and Light" to give it a try. It's rather intriguing.


----------



## Vasks

_Elliott's first two_


----------



## Bruce

*Scriabin's Preludes*



TurnaboutVox said:


> *Scriabin*
> 24 Preludes op.11 (1888-96)
> 6 Preludes op.13 (1895)
> 5 Preludes op.15 op. 9 (1895-96)
> 5 Preludes op.16 (1895-95)
> 7 Preludes op.17 (1895-96)
> 4 Preludes op.22 (1897)
> 2 Preludes op.27 (1899-1900)
> 4 Preludes op.31, op.33 (1902-03)
> 3 Preludes op.35 (1903)
> 4 Preludes op.37, op.39 (1903)
> 4 Preludes op.48 (1904-05)
> 2 Preludes op.67 (1912-13)
> 5 Preludes op.74 (1914)
> Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, rec. 2004-7]
> 
> The second of these two discs (Op. 17 - 74) is new to me, being my new disc of the week. There's a lot of chimerical material here; it's difficult for me to know where I am in it - it seems like a musical maze. I think I could listen to these for a very long time without recognising individual preludes. It's all gamelan-like chimes and bell like sonorities with cross-cutting left hand harmonies and all is highly chromatic. Odd, very odd.


I've got to agree with you. Scriabin's one of my favorite composers for the piano, but his preludes do tend to run into one another. I don't know how you could listen to every one of them all at one sitting. I find them best taken in small hunks. At least you've chosen a great set!


----------



## Bruce

*More pipes*

I'm continuing with more organ music this snowy Sunday morning:

Nystedt's Introduzione e Passacaglia, Op. 7









Lübeck - Prelude and Fugue in G









Langgaard - Nemo contra deum nisi dus ipse - Fantasi









and finishing with der Meister, Bach - Prelude and Fugue in F minor, BWV 534, Whiteley again on the organ--same CD as for Lübeck and Buxtehude.


----------



## pierrot

The sound is not the best, but, the clarinet quintet is such a beauty.


----------



## tortkis

Kevin Pearson said:


> Heading off to bed as soon as I finish the evening with the beautiful 1st symphony of Salomon Jadassohn. CPO just released a two CD set of his four symphonies and even though it's a little pricey I think I'll have to spring for it. The Pabst piano concerto on this recording is also a gem but I don't have time this evening to listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I like Pabst's Piano Concerto. It is a gorgeous piece. The CD I have is this one by Marshev/Ziva. (Is he considered as a Russian composer or a Jewish German composer?) Listening to it now.


----------



## starthrower

Bach Cello Suites in glorious monophonic sound!


----------



## Albert7

On a iPod shuffle, listening to random tracks from the two albums:















So lyrical.


----------



## FrankF

Listening to this right now.









I have the 4 Schumann symphonies by Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting Staatskapelle Dresden and I think they do a really good job. These may be my favorite versions.


----------



## papsrus

Diana Damrau w/ Munich Philharmonic -- Strauss Lieder

Munich Philharmonic's support is beautiful, detailed and colorful without becoming overpowering. First spin around the block with Damrau. Quite elegant, I'd say.


----------



## Heliogabo

Deeply moving on this mourn morning


----------



## Triplets

starthrower said:


> Bach Cello Suites in glorious monophonic sound!


I don't think that the solo Violin or Cello works of Bach suffer from mono sound, as there is only 1 instrument. If the original was well recorded, it could hold up well against a more cotempoary recording.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Astor Piazzolla and The New Tango Quartet. Something a little off the beaten track. Classical? Jazz? Or both?


----------



## George O

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805)

Symphonien op. 35, nr. 1-6

I Filarmonici di Bologna / Angelo Ephrikian

3 LP box set on Telefunken / Das Alte Werk (West Germany), from 1971


----------



## Mahlerian

Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Jurowski





Debussy: Three Poems of Mallarme
Veronique Dietschy, Philippe Cassard









Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Nobuko Imai, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## omega

*Mendelssohn*
_Overture "Die Schöne Melusine"_
_Symphony No.3 "Scottish"_
Claudio Abbado | London Symphony Orchestra








*Beethoven*
_Symphony No.6 "Pastorale"_
_Symphony No.3 "Héroïque"_
John Eliot Gardiner | Orchestre Romantique et Révolutionnaire


----------



## omega

GregMitchell said:


> Astor Piazzolla and The New Tango Quartet. Something a little off the beaten track. Classical? Jazz? Or both?


A rather unique "blending". As I played some of his _Tango-Études_ for solo flute, some parts remembered me of baroque music, flute music by Telemann...


----------



## Kevin Pearson

tortkis said:


> I like Pabst's Piano Concerto. It is a gorgeous piece. The CD I have is this one by Marshev/Ziva. (Is he considered as a Russian composer or a Jewish German composer?) Listening to it now.


I think actually he was German born and moved to Russia when he was 24. He taught at the Moscow Conservatory. It doesn't really matter either way German or Russian because the piano concerto is fabulous.

Kevin


----------



## Posie

This one should do until I can purchase the recording of die Walküre conducted by H. van Karajan.


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Lang Lang, piano
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

My favorite piece of music at this time.


----------



## Albert7

As I listen to Feldman, my dad just put this opera on the DVD player.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Staying off the beaten track with Lambert's jazzy Concerto for Piano and Nine Players and the haunting Eight Poems of Li Po, plus the Piano Sonata and Mr Bear Squash-you-all-flat.

Great performances from Ian Brown, Philip Langride, Nigel Hawthorne and the Nash Ensemble under Lionel Friend.


----------



## aajj

Copland - Symphony No. 2 'Short'
Slatkin / St. Louis Symphony









Adams - Violin Concerto & Shaker Loops
Kremer, violin. Kent Nagano / London Symphony
Orchestra of St. Luke's, conducted by Adams


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65160
> 
> 
> Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
> Lang Lang, piano
> Berlin Philharmonic
> Simon Rattle
> 
> My favorite piece of music at this time.


 I have that CD, and since I purchased it from amazon it was also downloaded to my phone and I have listened to it quite a bit. I think it may be the best recording Lang Lang has ever done (it helps that I can't see him).


----------



## Triplets

Beethoven Pathetique Sonata, Annie Fischer, p


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-10

Geoffrey Burleson, piano

A mainstay of my musical listening life.

Music that makes me feel proud to be an American.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Some of the most thrillingly dramatic coloratura singing you will ever encounter. True, the sound is not great and none of the tenors really up to the demands of their roles, but Callas is incandescent. Can you imagine being in the house and actually experiencing this? Mind blowing.


Callas' 1952_ Armida_ is one of those performances where I'd put her up against any singer on the planet; the 1949 _Nabucco _is another one.

The piercing power, quicksilver scaling, perfect intonation, and glorious legato rank her as the _Dramatic Coloratura Suprema of the Ages_.

'Falcon' meets 'nightingale' meets 'Goddess.'

Callas' "_D'amor al dolce impero_" is unapproachable coloratura perfection- and her dramatic declamations at the end of the opera and ending high note just literally bring down the house.

I love this cd to death.


----------



## bejart

Francois Rene Gebauer (1773-1845): Wind Quintet No.3 in C Minor

Le Concert Impromptu: Yves Charpentier, flute -- Anne Chamussy, oboe -- Herve Cligniez, clarinet -- Didier Velty, horn -- Christophe Tessier, bassoon


----------



## Vaneyes

For *John Thomas* birthday (1826).


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805)
> 
> Symphonien op. 35, nr. 1-6
> 
> I Filarmonici di Bologna / Angelo Ephrikian
> 
> 3 LP box set on Telefunken / Das Alte Werk (West Germany), from 1971


That poor dog froze in its spot.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> Deeply moving on this mourn morning
> View attachment 65153


Re Mahler, Harding got off to a good start with No. 4 and No. 10 recs. I wish he'd record more.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

FrankF said:


> Listening to this right now.
> 
> View attachment 65151
> 
> 
> I have the 4 Schumann symphonies by Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting Staatskapelle Dresden and I think they do a really good job. These may be my favorite versions.


Still one of the best recorded Schumann cycles, Frank. They've held up well.:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Medtner 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos-Demidenko, Maksymiuk and the BBC Scottish S.O.

What a recording of works that with each listen seem to unfold further.....marvellous!


----------



## hpowders

tortkis said:


> I like Pabst's Piano Concerto. It is a gorgeous piece. The CD I have is this one by Marshev/Ziva. (Is he considered as a Russian composer or a Jewish German composer?) Listening to it now.


Yes! The Pabst is a blue-ribbon piano concerto!!


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> Still one of the best recorded Schumann cycles, Frank. They've held up well.:tiphat:


I have not heard the Sawallisch recordings but have been so impressed with both Zinman and Gardiner that I may have to purchase the Sawallisch set anyway as the 4 symphonies are rapidly becoming some of my personal favourites!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Coronation Ode, Op.44/The Spirit of England, Op.80 Teresa Cahill/Anne Rollins/Anthony Rolfe-Johnson/Gwynne Howell/Scottish National Orchestra and Chorus/Sir Alexander Gibson

This is a terrific recording, the sound is second to none, and the performances of these lesser known works by Elgar are superb. Especially noteworthy is Teresa Cahill in "The Spirit of England". The words by Laurence Binyon are most beautifully set, and her singing does them full justice. Bravo!!


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65167
> 
> 
> Vincent Persichetti Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-10
> 
> A mainstay of my musical listening life.
> 
> Music that makes me feel proud to be an American.


I have a friend who is a band conductor at a private University here. He hates Perischetti, positively foams at the mouth when he discusses his band music. I own the CD that you display and it was sitting on a coffee table when he was over and that was the trigger for his diatribe I find his Piano music fairly superfluous but I'm still wondering what caused my friend, who is otherwise a mild mannered reasonable sort, to go ballistic.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

jim prideaux said:


> I have not heard the Sawallisch recordings but have been so impressed with both Zinman and Gardiner that I may have to purchase the Sawallisch set anyway as the 4 symphonies are rapidly becoming some of my personal favourites!


Well worth getting Jim, and can I also put in a high recommendation for the set that Sir Adrian Boult made with the LPO in 1956? These have been superbly remastered by First Hand Records and come as part of a three CD set which also includes the complete Berlioz overtures. Boult's performances of the Schumann Symphonies have a vigour and rhythmic drive that I've not heard from anyone else, you have to accept that the LPO in 1956 was not up to the standard of the Dresden Staatskapelle in the 70s, but the sheer visceral excitement of Boult's interpretations more than carries the day.


----------



## ArtMusic

Very civilized wind music by Geor Druschetzky, one of the minor masters in the Hapsburg Empire in the great 18th century.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> I have a friend who is a band conductor at a private University here. He hates Perischetti, positively foams at the mouth when he discusses his band music. I own the CD that you display and it was sitting on a coffee table when he was over and that was the trigger for his diatribe I find his Piano music fairly superfluous but I'm still wondering what caused my friend, who is otherwise a mild mannered reasonable sort, to go ballistic.


Perhaps, jealousy that he couldn't write anything that approaches the level of Persichetti?

Or maybe the hot and sour soup was simply too spicy that day.


----------



## Triplets

Mozart, PC #23, Casadesus/Szell


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> I have not heard the Sawallisch recordings but have been so impressed with both Zinman and Gardiner that I may have to purchase the Sawallisch set anyway as the 4 symphonies are rapidly becoming some of my personal favourites!












I think as a 'cycle' I definately incline to the exuberant _joie de vivre _of the Sinopoli/Staatskapelle Dresden set on DG (check out how he does the outer movements of the _Spring Symphony_ for instance). . . though of course my all time most favorite poised, polished, and elegant_ Rhennish_ is the Karajan.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 65174
> 
> 
> Elgar: Coronation Ode, Op.44/The Spirit of England, Op.80 Teresa Cahill/Anne Rollins/Anthony Rolfe-Johnson/Gwynne Howell/Scottish National Orchestra and Chorus/Sir Alexander Gibson
> 
> This is a terrific recording, the sound is second to none, and the performances of these lesser known works by Elgar are superb. Especially noteworthy is Teresa Cahill in "The Spirit of England". The words by Laurence Binyon are most beautifully set, and her singing does them full justice. Bravo!!


Gosh! I remember now I had these performances on LP. Teresa Cahill is, as you say, fantastic. I saw her once as Sophie in *Der Rosenkavalier* (with Helga Dernesch as the Marschallin). I wonder what happened to her.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> . though of course my all time most favorite poised, polished, and elegant_ Rhennish_ is the Karajan.


And that sums up my general impression of later Karajan ... polished and elegant, whether or not it was totally appropriate.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Chicago Symphony, cond. Solti


----------



## SimonNZ

Michael Haydn's Missa Pro Defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo - Robert King, cond.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Keyboard Concertos Nos. 3, 5, 6 & 7[/B Murray Perahia and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields on Sony








Well I listened to some of these concertos last night played on the harpsichord rather than the piano. So this disc may not please the purists. But I love it. I feel somewhat guilty in that I listen to this disc rather more frequently than I do the harpsichord alternative (fine though that is). It frequently gets taken with me when I am facing a long car journey. Helps keep me fresh and alert on the road!!*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> And that sums up my general impression of later Karajan ... polished and elegant, whether or not it was totally appropriate.


Oh. . . its suitably appropriate in every way. _;D_

I just wish that his tempo for the _Rhennish _was just a _titntsy bit_ faster.

Aside from that, its magnificent.


----------



## DavidA

I'm listening to some CDs of the Hungarian Annie Fischer playing Beethoven piano sonatas, which is some of the best Beethoven playing I have ever heard. Absolutely stunning! It is a travesty she couldn't find a place in Philips' "Great Pianists" series. From what I hear she was one of the greatest classical pianist of the last century.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It's time I listened to Ravel. Thanks hpowders for this suggestion.

MAURICE RAVEL: LE TOMBEAU DE COUPERIN - PIERRE BOULEZ & BERLIN PHILARMONIC -- 2003


----------



## Dim7

Anton Bruckner - Symphony no. 8 - III. Adagio

Strangely, now that I listen to this, it doesn't seem to have any boring/unneccessary moments at all like often with Bruckner. No note is pointless.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas 1, 2, 3 played by Maurizio Pollini

Starting at Disc 1 and working my way through the entire set.

In No. 3, you can really tell that Beethoven was coming into his own, finding his own voice. Didn't take him long.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Persichetti*: Works for Violin and Piano, released last year. Most *Persichetti* tends to grate on me, but I thought this album might be nominated for chamber awards. Nice reviews, but no trophy or cigar.
Well recorded, most attractive playing from Borup and Conner. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Lang Lang
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

Fine performance, but doesn't displace Cliburn/Hendl as my all time favorite in this sparkling music.


----------



## Mika

Hector Berlioz : Grande Messe des Morts


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just started listening to this and all I can say is Wow!

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé - Pons


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just started listening to this and all I can say is Wow!
> 
> Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé - Pons


You have such _GAW-GEOUS _taste- as does Stravinsky.

When the young Stravinksy was asked by the Impresario-of-Impresarios Serge Diaghilev why he was studying the score to _Daphnis et Chloe_, because it was so "yesterday"- Stravinsky replied: "I'm not interested in music that is 'yesterday' or 'today'- only in music that is 'forever.'"


----------



## LancsMan

*Handel & Mozart Arias sung by Owen Brannigan* on EMI Eminence








I'm listening to this disc of Handel & Mozart arias sung by the English bass Owen Brannigan, who died in 1973. This compilation was put together in 1978 - but I can't see the details of when the items were actually performed. Any way this CD is one that I never really warmed to. That's probably unfair to Owen Brannigan who was a fairly important singer in English opera mid twentieth century. And his voice is fine in some of the arias, but there are other arias where I find the performance (and may be the music) un-alluring.

Perhaps I should break my habit of keeping everything and discard this CD!!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff went to the gym*

Back from a longer than normal session at the gym. Here is what got listened to!









Gustav Holst - The Planets. James Levine led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









After that, Mozart's Clarinet and Oboe Concertos. Antony Pay played clarinet, Michel Piguet played the oboe and Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## millionrainbows

SATIE: Rose & Cross music.


----------



## aajj

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65178
> 
> 
> Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
> Lang Lang
> Berlin Philharmonic
> Simon Rattle
> 
> Fine performance, but doesn't displace Cliburn/Hendl as my all time favorite in this sparkling music.


Would you include Graffman / Szell / Cleveland among your favorites?


----------



## Guest

Berg's Violin Concerto from this set:










Sonata No.62 and the F Minor Variations from this disc:


----------



## LancsMan

*Bach: Secular Cantatas * Les Violons du Roy conducted by Bernard Labadie with Dorothea Roschmann soprano on Dorian








Well after my less than enthusiastic response to my last CD listened to (Handel & Mozart arias) I'm much more enthusiastic to this disc of Bach secular cantatas. This is 'Volume 2' but I don't have 'Volume 1'. It has the cantatas 210 - a wedding cantata - and 204.

Not particularly profound but very pleasing music stylishly performed.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Proms 2013-Ravel-Piano Concerto in G major+Encore with Conductor!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruckner, Symphony No. 3

Simone Young doing an admirable job.


----------



## bejart

JC Bach (1735-1782): Sinfonia in E Flat, Op.3, No.3

Hanspeter Gmur leading the Camerata Budapest


----------



## Heliogabo

Recovering _Le joi de vivre_ with Haydn's Paris symphonies. Dorati and his orchestra at their best


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Recovering _Le joi de vivre_ with Haydn's Paris symphonies. Dorati and his orchestra at their best
> View attachment 65194


Have you ever heard the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic set?


----------



## hpowders

FrankF said:


> Listening to this right now.
> 
> View attachment 65151
> 
> 
> I have the 4 Schumann symphonies by Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting Staatskapelle Dresden and I think they do a really good job. These may be my favorite versions.


A very fine set. Welcome to TC by the way!! :tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Maurice Ravel - Miroirs


----------



## Manxfeeder

Satie, Uspud

Musica Obscura


----------



## opus55

Mayr: L'amor coniugale
Haydn: String Quartet in G Major, Op.77 No. 1


----------



## Heliogabo

hpowders said:


> Have you ever heard the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic set?


No, I didn't, but I would like to. I"ll search for it


----------



## starthrower

Disc 10 Previously unreleased Abbey Road session from January 1959.
W/ Gerald Moore on piano.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.88 in C Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ravel Piano Trio in A minor - Menuhin, Cassadó, Kentner


----------



## tortkis

String Quartets by Karl Aage Rasmussen and Bent Sørensen - Arditti Quartet








Mostly contemplative works of Danish composers (1983-1988). Arditti Quartet plays them beautifully.


----------



## hpowders

bejart said:


> Haydn: Symphony No.88 in C Major
> 
> Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 65195


Sorry. Haydn's Symphony No. 88 is in G Major.

Happy listening!!! :tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 in D-minor, Op. 125 (Herbert Von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker 1962)

--------

The piano sonatas and string quartets made me question whether the Ninth was truly his greatest work, but here I am again totally convinced it is indeed his finest and most inspired work. Every time I listen to it, I feel inspired to write about it. In the love-hate-Mahler thread, I wholeheartedly seconded Mahlerian's idea that Mahler's symphonies feel alive, they feel organic and ever-changing. That is precisely how I feel about Beethoven's 9th, especially the 1st movement. This symphony is alive, its pulse is palpable.

Hector Berlioz (whose words I'll use often here) writes that the first movement is unlike anything Beethoven ever wrote, "The harmony is at times excessively daring: the most original patterns, the most expressive gestures crowd in and criss-cross in every direction, but without causing any obscurity or congestion. On the contrary the result has perfect clarity, and the numerous orchestral voices that plead or threaten, each in its own way and its own special style, seem to form a single voice, such is the emotional charge that drives them." (link). The first movement is always in flux, threatening to flare up, only to continually disappear momentarily, until all of its pent up energy is released in the recapitulation.

The second movement, the "scherzo vivace which follows contains nothing of the same kind. Admittedly there are a number of pedal notes on the tonic in the upper and middle voices which are sustained through the dominant chord. But I have already stated my position on these pedal notes that are foreign to the harmony, and this new example is not needed to demonstrate the excellent use they can be put to when they arise naturally from the musical logic. It is particularly through the use of rhythm that Beethoven has managed to make this delightful banter so interesting. The theme with its fugal response four bars later is full of vitality" (Berlioz). There is a wonderful strangeness to the Scherzo, it's still unlike anything I've ever heard, to add on top of that, there is a seemingly out of place beautiful "rustic" melody placed smack dab in the middle of it. It's wonderfully surreal.

The third movement Adagio Cantabile is so subtle and dreamlike, you forget the terror of the first movement and the surreal oddities of the second. That said, there are a couple moments of unease that bring them to mind, as well as what is to come, but overall the serenity of this movement makes time seem to stop for just a bit. "Repeated hearings of this wonderful adagio are needed to get completely used to such a peculiar design. As for the beauty of all these melodies, the infinite grace of the ornaments which decorate them, the feelings of sad tenderness, passionate despair and religious reverie they express, if only my words could give even an approximate idea of them, then music would have found in the written word a rival which even the greatest of poets will never be able to oppose to it. It is an immense movement, and once the listener has succumbed to its powerful charm, the only answer to the criticism that the composer has violated here the law of unity has to be: so much the worse for the law!" (Berlioz)

Then, what Richard Wagner called the _Schreckensfanfare_ ("Terror Fanfare") abruptly interrupts the beautiful lull of the slow movement, and this begins the Finale, "Cellos and double-basses intone the recitative we mentioned above, after a passage for the wind instruments as harsh and violent as a cry of anger. The chord of the major sixth, F, A and D, with which this presto begins, is altered by an appogiatura on B flat, played simultaneously by flutes, oboes and clarinets; the sixth of the key of D minor grinds dreadfully against the dominant and produces an excessively harsh effect. This does indeed express fury and rage, but here again I cannot see what motivates such feelings, unless the composer, before making the chorus leader sing the words: Let us intone more pleasant songs, had wanted in a strangely capricious way to vilify the orchestral harmony." (Berlioz). I love the way Berlioz passionately and imaginatively analyzes this symphony (and all the others). I still haven't figured out the Finale, I'm still puzzled, intrigued, and completely moved by it. Yes, there are small over the top parts, but that only makes it all the more interesting. Nearly two hundred years later and there still isn't a clear answer as to what the Finale means.

Tom Service, in the culminating article for his top-50 symphonies series, writes about Beethoven's Ninth, "Nicholas Cook puts it well: "Of all the works in the mainstream repertory of Western music, the Ninth Symphony seems the most like a construction of mirrors, reflecting and refracting the values, hopes, and fears of those who seek to understand and explain it … From its first performance [in Vienna in 1824] up to the present day, the Ninth Symphony has inspired diametrically opposed interpretations". Those interpretations include those earlier listeners and commentators who heard and saw in it evidence that Beethoven had lost it compositionally speaking; that the piece, with its incomprehensible scale, nearly impossible technical demands, and above all its crazily utopian humanist idealism in the choral setting of Friedrich Schiller's Ode to Joy in its last movement, amounted to madness. On the other side, Hector Berlioz thought it the "culmination of its author's genius" (link) I think the comment about the construction of mirrors, reflecting and refracting really hits the nail on the head. How can a work that has text to it be so elusive in its message and its meaning? How can it be used to represent the best that humanity has to offer as well as the worst? I don't know, but I think part of its greatness lies in this very elusive ambiguity.

Esteban Buch gives an interesting hypothesis on the symphony's importance in his book, "Beethoven's Ninth" that interpretations of music with no words will more or less veer towards the "metaphysical aesthetics", but the discourse on the Ninth is steered towards humanity because of the score itself, Schiller's text and the way it was introduced. The "Ode to Joy is the happy denouement of a drama whose literal meaning will always be unclear or - to put it perhaps a better way - will always be protected by the semantic indeterminacy of the preceding instrumental movements. At the same time, the musical importance of those first three movements is what the makes this "musical chimera" the touchstone for the social significance of music as an art form,to a degree that it would probably never have attained had it been couched in the form of a mere cantata" (Pg. 100-101, Buch, _Beethoven's Ninth_)

Mr. Service ends his article with this, "That's why Beethoven's Ninth Symphony is arguably the central artwork of Western music: it is as much of a challenge now as it was in 1824 to its listeners, to performers, and to every composer who has written a symphony since. But it's not because this piece is a monolithic monument of certainty; instead, it's because its gigantic, irrefutable musical power is a wellspring of endless renewal and possibility. Rather like the whole story of the symphony, you might say..."

Oh yeah, here's a picture of the CD.


----------



## Triplets

bejart said:


> Haydn: Symphony No.88 in C Major
> 
> Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 65195


Just listened to 82-4 yesterday from the same set


----------



## JACE

I've been out of town for the last few days, so it was big fun catching up on everyone's recent listening. 

NP:










*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8; Scherzo Capriccioso; Legends Nos. 4, 5, 7 / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (EMI)*

Barbirolli's Dvořák 8 is fantastic, full of vitality and warmth. And the other works are are beautifully performed too.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto for the left hand (Full)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*

Haydn Sonatas
_No 62 in E-Flat
No 50 in D
No 33 in C Minor_

Weissenberg piano


----------



## Revel

RVW - Tallis Fantasia
BBC SO (Gloucester Cathedral 1998)
Andrew Davis


----------



## Dave Whitmore

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 in D-minor, Op. 125 (Herbert Von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker 1962)
> 
> --------
> 
> The piano sonatas and string quartets made me question whether the Ninth was truly his greatest work, but here I am again totally convinced it is indeed his finest and most inspired work. Every time I listen to it, I feel inspired to write about it. In the love-hate-Mahler thread, I wholeheartedly seconded Mahlerian's idea that Mahler's symphonies feel alive, they feel organic and ever-changing. That is precisely how I feel about Beethoven's 9th, especially the 1st movement. This symphony is alive, its pulse is palpable.
> 
> Hector Berlioz (whose words I'll use often here) writes that the first movement is unlike anything Beethoven ever wrote, "The harmony is at times excessively daring: the most original patterns, the most expressive gestures crowd in and criss-cross in every direction, but without causing any obscurity or congestion. On the contrary the result has perfect clarity, and the numerous orchestral voices that plead or threaten, each in its own way and its own special style, seem to form a single voice, such is the emotional charge that drives them." (link). The first movement is always in flux, threatening to flare up, only to continually disappear momentarily, until all of its pent up energy is released in the recapitulation.
> 
> The second movement, the "scherzo vivace which follows contains nothing of the same kind. Admittedly there are a number of pedal notes on the tonic in the upper and middle voices which are sustained through the dominant chord. But I have already stated my position on these pedal notes that are foreign to the harmony, and this new example is not needed to demonstrate the excellent use they can be put to when they arise naturally from the musical logic. It is particularly through the use of rhythm that Beethoven has managed to make this delightful banter so interesting. The theme with its fugal response four bars later is full of vitality" (Berlioz). There is a wonderful strangeness to the Scherzo, it's still unlike anything I've ever heard, to add on top of that, the
> 
> The third movement Adagio Cantabile is so subtle and dreamlike, you forget the terror of the first movement and the surreal oddities of the second. That said, there are a couple moments of unease that bring them to mind, as well as what is to come, but overall the serenity of this movement makes time seem to stop for just a bit. "Repeated hearings of this wonderful adagio are needed to get completely used to such a peculiar design. As for the beauty of all these melodies, the infinite grace of the ornaments which decorate them, the feelings of sad tenderness, passionate despair and religious reverie they express, if only my words could give even an approximate idea of them, then music would have found in the written word a rival which even the greatest of poets will never be able to oppose to it. It is an immense movement, and once the listener has succumbed to its powerful charm, the only answer to the criticism that the composer has violated here the law of unity has to be: so much the worse for the law!" (Berlioz)
> 
> Then, what Richard Wagner called the _Schreckensfanfare_ ("Terror Fanfare") abruptly interrupts the beautiful lull of the slow movement, and this begins the Finale, "Cellos and double-basses intone the recitative we mentioned above, after a passage for the wind instruments as harsh and violent as a cry of anger. The chord of the major sixth, F, A and D, with which this presto begins, is altered by an appogiatura on B flat, played simultaneously by flutes, oboes and clarinets; the sixth of the key of D minor grinds dreadfully against the dominant and produces an excessively harsh effect. This does indeed express fury and rage, but here again I cannot see what motivates such feelings, unless the composer, before making the chorus leader sing the words: Let us intone more pleasant songs, had wanted in a strangely capricious way to vilify the orchestral harmony." (Berlioz). I love the way Berlioz passionately and imaginatively analyzes this symphony (and all the others). I still haven't figured out the Finale, I'm still puzzled, intrigued, and completely moved by it. Yes, there are small over the top parts, but that only makes it all the more interesting. Nearly two hundred years later and there still isn't a clear answer as to what the Finale means.
> 
> Tom Service, in the culminating article for his top-50 symphonies series, writes about Beethoven's Ninth, "Nicholas Cook puts it well: "Of all the works in the mainstream repertory of Western music, the Ninth Symphony seems the most like a construction of mirrors, reflecting and refracting the values, hopes, and fears of those who seek to understand and explain it … From its first performance [in Vienna in 1824] up to the present day, the Ninth Symphony has inspired diametrically opposed interpretations". Those interpretations include those earlier listeners and commentators who heard and saw in it evidence that Beethoven had lost it compositionally speaking; that the piece, with its incomprehensible scale, nearly impossible technical demands, and above all its crazily utopian humanist idealism in the choral setting of Friedrich Schiller's Ode to Joy in its last movement, amounted to madness. On the other side, Hector Berlioz thought it the "culmination of its author's genius" (link) I think the comment about the construction of mirrors, reflecting and refracting really hits the nail on the head. How can a work that has text to it be so elusive in its message and its meaning? How can it be used to represent the best that humanity has to offer as well as the worst? I don't know, but I think part of its greatness lies in this very elusive ambiguity.
> 
> Esteban Buch gives an interesting hypothesis on the symphony's importance in his book, "Beethoven's Ninth" that interpretations of music with no words will more or less veer towards the "metaphysical aesthetics", but the discourse on the Ninth is steered towards humanity because of the score itself, Schiller's text and the way it was introduced. The "Ode to Joy is the happy denouement of a drama whose literal meaning will always be unclear or - to put it perhaps a better way - will always be protected by the semantic indeterminacy of the preceding instrumental movements. At the same time, the musical importance of those first three movements is what the makes this "musical chimera" the touchstone for the social significance of music as an art form,to a degree that it would probably never have attained had it been couched in the form of a mere cantata" (Pg. 100-101, Buch, _Beethoven's Ninth_)
> 
> Mr. Service ends his article with this, "That's why Beethoven's Ninth Symphony is arguably the central artwork of Western music: it is as much of a challenge now as it was in 1824 to its listeners, to performers, and to every composer who has written a symphony since. But it's not because this piece is a monolithic monument of certainty; instead, it's because its gigantic, irrefutable musical power is a wellspring of endless renewal and possibility. Rather like the whole story of the symphony, you might say..."
> 
> Oh yeah, here's a picture of the CD.


What an amazing write up and analysis. Beethoven's 9th has long been my favourite symphony. I enjoyed reading this. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ernest Moeran
String Quartet in E flat major 
String Quartet No. 1 in A minor 
Trio for strings in G major, R. 59*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, rec. 1997]










*Alan Rawsthorne
Theme and Variations for 2 Violins*
Laurence Jackson (Violin), David Angel (Violin)
*
Quartet for Strings No. 1 "Theme and Variations"
Quartet for Strings No. 2
Quartet for Strings No. 3 *
Maggini String Quartet [Naxos, 2005]



> Both works dig deep into emotional states as well as being formally attractive. There's real heart, here, and genuine craftsmanship, searching and voluble, the musical language extended as each work is reached in terms of the composer's chronology while retaining a passionate outreach for the listener to climb aboard. If I suggest that admirers of Bartók and Hindemith will be on home ground here, I also want to stress that Rawsthorne is very much his own man, expressing himself deeply through music.
> 
> Wonderfully well played by the Maggini Quartet, and rendered with a conviction that suggests Rawsthorne's music is standard repertoire for these musicians, this is an outstanding release that is further blessed by sound that is tangible and truthful. Please don't miss what I believe to be really significant pieces.
> 
> Colin Anderson (Fanfare)












*Malcolm Arnold
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 23
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2007]



> Long eclipsed by his film scores, concertos, and symphonies, the two string quartets of Malcolm Arnold are gradually finding their proper place in the repertoire, and the growing number of recordings made since the 1990s bodes well for their popular acceptance. Even though these quartets are abstractly modernist in conception and content, falling stylistically somewhere between Bartók and Britten, they are quite accessible for their textural clarity, vivid techniques, and tonal orientation. Listeners will find that the compact and chromatic String Quartet No. 1 (1949) and the expansive and openly melodic String Quartet No. 2 (1975) are striking in their contrasts and quite memorable for their strongly defined characters. Naxos' reproduction is vibrant and warm, with natural presence and just enough resonance to sound realistic.
> Blair Sanderson - AllMusic












*Schubert
String Quintet in C, D. 956*
Chilingirian Quartet, Jennifer Ward Clarke, 2nd Cello) [EMI CfP, 1980(LP)]

Quite miraculous.










*
Dvorak
String Quartet No 12, Op 96 "American"*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, 1968]


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra with Lucia Popp, Ann Murray, Anthony Rolfe Johnson & René Pape*

This live recording from the Royal Festival Hall 8th October 1992 clocks in at 71:58 and has lodged itself in my favourite recordings - alongside those of Wilhelm Furtwängler and Ferenc Fricsay, nudging ahead of Leonard Bernstein, Otto Klemperer and HVK's Philharmonia recording.

This is recording is everything I love in a Ninth, being:

Thoroughly full-blooded Romantic in approach
Energetic and well paced - like Furtwängler, Tennstedt shines with an audience and really draws the very best from the London Philharmonic.

The notes say that this recording was one of Tennstedt's final concerts with the Orchestra prior to his retirement on health grounds - one of a pair of Ninth performances. This recording makes a fitting testament to the Conductor. It isn't often a recording rivals the approach of Furtwängler - this may be an exception. The Adagio is especially satisfying in this recording.

The recording quality and mix is excellent.

I adore this recording and would recommend it without hesitation.


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> Enlighten us with the performer, recording, etc., if you will, MS?


Wow! You are so demanding!!!


----------



## Guest

I think this is the only SACD of Bach's "A Musical Offering." Gerd Zacher has rearranged the order in his "realization" of the piece. I guess it works. Great sound.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to the Ormandy/Philadelphia Sibelius 7th:


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Piano Sonata No. 12 (Mirror Sonata)
Geoffrey Burleson, piano

Using his mirror technique where every note and sonority in one hand is simultaneously reflected intervallically by the other hand, Persichetti has composed a modern masterpiece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## bejart

hpowders said:


> Sorry. Haydn's Symphony No. 88 is in G Major.
> 
> Happy listening!!! :tiphat:


Right you are! That's what happens when I try to read the small print without my glasses ---

Now ---
Anton Zimmermann (1741-1781): String Quartet in F Major, Op.3, No.3

Musica Aeterna Soloists: Peter Zajicek and Milos Valent, violins -- Jan Gerner, viola -- Peter Kiral, cello


----------



## hpowders

bejart said:


> Right you are! That's what happens when I try to read the small print without my glasses ---
> 
> Now ---
> Anton Zimmermann (1741-1781): String Quartet in F Major, Op.3, No.3
> 
> Musica Aeterna Soloists: Peter Zajicek and Milos Valent, violins -- Jan Gerner, viola -- Peter Kiral, cello
> 
> View attachment 65210


Not a problem. At least there are 2 classical music listeners in Florida!! Ha! Ha!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphonies 94, 97, 98, 99, 100 & 101

I couldn't believe some of the negative customer comments on Amazon for this set. It seems Minkowski isn't reverent and staid enough for some people's ideas of what Haydn should be. Personally, I really like these recordings. The "surprise" in the "Surprise Symphony" is really surprising with the orchestra shouting in unison. My brother nearly jumped out of his seat. Of course this is but one aspect of this jaunty set that emphasizes the joy, wit, and fun of Haydn. No, I wouldn't turn my back on my Collin Davis, Beecham, or Bernstein recordings which bring forth other aspects of Haydn's symphonies... but these are fine performances.










Beethoven's 3rd Symphony with George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra. What more do you need to say?


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
Piston: Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven *

_Piano Sonatas
No 28 in A, Op 101
No 30 in E, Op 109 _

Vladimir Ashkenazy piano


----------



## brotagonist

{discs 3&4}

I am finally getting to the point where fragments are sounding familiar. I'll give it another go tomorrow, and then I will need to retire it to make way for the Götterdämmerung.

Between the discs, I decided to hear what hpowders is so excited about.

Persichetti Piano Sonata 12
Geoffrey Burleson, pianoforte

I'm glad it's on YT, otherwise I would have had to look on Naxos some day. Persichetti was the composer for January? I always was known as a late bloomer


----------



## Guest

Such beautiful works!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Linden Quartet: M. Ravel, String Quartet in F Major


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify: 









Mozart: Piano concerto no. 21. Robert Casadesus at the piano, and Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell.


----------



## Triplets

OldFashionedGirl said:


> On Spotify:
> View attachment 65228
> 
> Mozart: Piano concerto no. 21. Robert Casadesus at the piano, and Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell.


Played the Casadesus/Szell today!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wagner*
_Five Poems by Mathilde Wesendonck _

*Brahms*
_Two Songs with Viola, Op 91_

*Greig*
_4 Songs, Efteraarsstormen, Op 18 No 4 (Richardt)
Langs ie aa, Op 33 No 5 (Vinje)
Mens jeg venter, Op 60 No 3 (Krag)
Fyremaal, Op 33 No 12 (Vinje) _

Kirsten Flagstad
Gerald Moore piano
Herbert Downes viola


----------



## opus55

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Berg - Violin Concerto (Proms 2012)


----------



## Albert7

Heard a bunch of Feldman pieces for music group, and Rosemary played Stella di Napoli with Joyce Didonato in her car which was cool.


----------



## Balthazar

Jessye Norman sings *Berlioz ~ Les nuits d'été* backed by Sir Colin Davis and the LSO.

Steven Isserlis and Robert Levin play *Beethoven ~ Cello Sonatas, Op. 5* (a.k.a. Nos. 1 & 2).

András Schiff plays *Bach ~ French Suite No. 6 in E*.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi : Double concertos.*
A.S.I.F : Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor


_Much underrated !!_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

M. Ravel. Tzigane Moscow City Symphony - Russian Philharmonic


----------



## Becca

And now for something totally different and absolutely gorgeous...






'_Aurtxoa Seaskan_' (Little baby in the cradle), a lullaby sung in Euskara (Basque). While there are quite a few versions out there, this one sung by Ainhoa Arteta with the Orfeon Donastierra choir is sublime. I originally came across this as a video but unfortunately it disappeared some time ago, however I was lucky enough to recently find the audio track of it. You *have* to listen to this.









P.S. There is a DVD of Arteta singing the title role in Puccini's _La Rondine_. A few bits of it are on YouTube


----------



## isorhythm

Haydn's Nelson Mass:









I have a bad habit of forgetting about Haydn for long stretches. I love this piece, and all his masses.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Maurice Ravel - Sonata for Violin and Piano in G major


----------



## KenOC

Respighi's Church Windows, Ashkenazy with the Netherlands Radio Philharmnic. Not too well-known, but a great window-rattler.


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's Capriccio - Paul Zukofsky, violin, Lukas Foss, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ravel: Sonata for violin & cello in C major (Renaud Capuçon & Gautier Capuçon)


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Jean-Philippe Collard, Michel Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse*

Lovely.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Respighi's Church Windows, Ashkenazy with the Netherlands Radio Philharmnic. Not too well-known, but a great window-rattler.


I love the Exton engineering for the organ part that comes in on that Ashkenzay "St. Gregory the Magnificent" from _Church Windows_. The performance is placid but the engineering is stellar.

_Now entering the Star Gate. _


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I saw a reference to Annie Fischer on another thread and decided to hear how well she plays my favourite piano concerto.

W A Mozart - Concerto no 21 en do majeur KV 467- Annie Fischer


----------



## KenOC

Dave Whitmore said:


> Ravel: Sonata for violin & cello in C major (Renaud Capuçon & Gautier Capuçon)


The Capuçons are great no matter what they're playing. I heard a live Brahms Double Concerto they played with the LA Phil and Dudamel, best I'd ever run into. Not recorded, sadly.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's 1960 Philharmonia Sibelius' _Fifth_ is right up there with the Hanging Gardens of Babylon and the Temple of Artemis at Ephesus- timeless archetypal beauty that defies belief. I don't see this performance ever being unhorsed.



















Port wine. Roses. Ponselle's voice has this protean shading and color to it- sounding like vintage Caballe one moment and then Callas-esque the next. I just love her singing. Her command and bearing gives her timbre a predominately 'purple' color. Poised, controlled, aristocratic. . . no wonder Divina liked her so much.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven - Piano concerto n°5 - Annie Fischer / Jansons


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Piano Sonata #4, Op. 7, Annie Fischer. Yes, she plays it very well indeed!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach : Brandenburg Concertos
*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Off to war it is then.

"_Sediziose voci_"


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Off to war it is then.
> 
> "_Sediziose voci_"


Great photo..........


----------



## Albert7

Itullian said:


> Great photo..........


Callas with a light saber... it's star wars .


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 / Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg PO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Great photo..........


I love it too. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Callas with a light saber... it's star wars .


What are you in the Sith grade?


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> What are you in the Sith grade?


Indeed. It's quite a Sith-isticated reply of course .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Annie Fischer - Brahms - Piano Sonata No 3 in F minor, Op 5


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this on TinyChat since bear stuck this on 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tedhJaWazug#t=2971


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Karajan's 1960 Philharmonia Sibelius' _Fifth_ is right up there with the Hanging Gardens of Babylon and the Temple of Artemis at Ephesus- timeless archetypal beauty that defies belief. I don't see this performance ever being unhorsed.


I posted this on the Musicians/Conductors/Karajan thread but as not everyone looks there, I am duplicating it here...

Whatever you might think of Herbert von Karajan and Simon Rattle, you should watch this piece in which Rattle gives his thoughts on and recollections of HvK...


----------



## Conor71

I didnt listen to any Classical Music for about 10 months but the last couple of weeks I got interested again and started buying new recordings.
This weekend I picked up where I left off which was surveying Russian composers - been playing selections from these 2 sets today:

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 10










Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Prefaced by Dame Janet's peerless recording of the _Sea Pictures_, this recording of Elgar's *The Dream of Gerontius* could be said to be dominated by the JBs, Janet Baker and John Barbirolli, a combination which yielded treasures in Mahler, Berlioz and Ravel. Considering Richard Lewis was suffering from a cold when the recording was made, he is an appreciable Gerontius, and Kim Borg sings authoritatively for all his peculiarly accented English. Dame Janet is sublime as The Angel. She, like Barbirolli, hardly seems to _perform_ the music at all and consequently it becomes an experience rather than a performance.


----------



## worov

Walter Piston :


----------



## Conor71

The Kondrashin 5th was very good - now listening to another 5th by way of comparison (and Im not sure if I heard this performance yet either):










I think this outfits Sibelius recordings aren't very interesting but what I have heard of their Shostakovich is quite impressive.


----------



## SimonNZ

Grazina Bacewicz's Violin Concerto No.5 - Joanna Kurkowicz, violin, Lukasz Borowicz, cond.


----------



## ptr

*Aldo Clementi* - Punctum Contra Punctum (Die Schachtel DS12 / 2005)







-








Gruppo Aperto Musica Oggi u Mario Ruffini

/ptr


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Conor71

Shostakovich is really hitting me where it hurts tonight - some more then :

String Quartet No. 4









Piano Quintet


----------



## Ingélou

I thought I'd explore a new French baroque composer (new to me) & picked *Delalande*. I could only find a shortish extract from his *Symphonies (or Simphonies?) pour les Soupers du Roy *on YouTube, so I began listening, and thought 'quite nice, but a bit of an also-ran'. Then I noticed that there was a longer cd posted, so switched to that. 




And *WOW! *
It had *trumpet* - and oh, I do love a trumpet!  And later on, it had a fab oboe.
So now - I think it's lovely; it really lifts the heart - quelle clarté , quel esprit! :angel:
*I'm in love again!*


----------



## csacks

Beautiful and sunny morning down here in Chile, just to warm a little bit up to those almost frozen in the USA. In the other hand, first school day for my youngest daughter, so I early weak up is back. Meanwhile, enjoying Gershwin´s Rhapsody in Blue. Leonard Bernstein and NYP, a very welcomed suggestion from hpowders.


----------



## Jeff W

Listening to a concert I taped off the radio last night. The Doric String Quartet plays three string quartets from a concert they played back in November.

Haydn's Opus 76 No. 6 (No. 65)

Leoš Janáček’s Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'

Beethoven's Op. 130 with the Grosse Fuge (the real ending, not the one that Beethoven tacked on later!)


----------



## csacks

Still with Gershwin, and more jazz that classic, a record by Simon Tedeschi named Take Two. Very nice music !!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur*

1961 recording (Franco Capuana)


----------



## ptr

*Steve Reich* - Different Trains, Triple Quartet, The Four Sections (Naive)










Orchestre National de Lyon u. David Robertson

*Steve Reich* - You Are (Variations) & Cello Counterpoint (Nonesuch)










Los Angeles Master Chorale and Instrumental Group u. Grant Gershon / Maya Beiser, cello

/ptr


----------



## Fox

*Bach: Cell Suites* ~ *Nina Kotova* (2 CD Set)​


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749): Trio Sonata in A Major, Op.4, No.6

Accademia I Filarmonica: Alberto Martini and Enrico Casazza, violins -- Leonardo Sapere, cello -- Roberto Loreggian, harpsichord


----------



## csacks

Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, playing Glazunov Symphonies. At this moment his 4th. Very original music indeed.


----------



## maestro267

*Lutoslawski*: Symphony No. 3
BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Otaka

*Penderecki*: Symphony No. 5
National Polish RSO/Wit


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Monday morning, espressinated, and ready to go to the big meeting.

Will they get 'Medea' or will they get 'Norma'- only time will tell. Hedging my bet, I got my war paint on. _;D_

Better living through mythographical archetypes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Janacek's final opera, and one which preoccupied him in his later years pretty much in the same way as Death in Venice had with Britten. The musical texturing is restrained, if not sparse, which captures perfectly both the isolation of the location and the psychological frame of mind of the prisoners. It hardly requires me to mention what a wonderful job Janacek made of distilling the essence of Dostoyesvsky's bleak classic into a stage work lasting barely 90 minutes, and even less to say how well Charles Mackerras, his Viennese orchestral/choral forces and Czechoslovakian (as it was then) cast perform it.

Generous fill-ups are two works which are also from the composer's incredible Indian summer - the tasty Mladi ('Youth') for wind sextet, and 19 Children's Rhymes for Choir & Ten Instruments.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR SEASONS
*Lawrence Ashmore*
CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
*Gerald Finzi*
Richard Stoltzman, clarinet
Guildhall String Ensemble
Robert Salter, leader/director

RCA Victor Red Seal


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Fibich - Overture to "The Fall of Arcona" (Valek/Supraphon)
Dvorak - String Quartet #12 (Prague/DGG)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Barber* :Knoxville and Hermit songs 
*Eleanor Steber / Leontyne Price*


----------



## Andolink

*Dieter Ammann*: _Gehorte Form (Hommages)_, for string trio (1998); _Apres le silence_, for piano trio (2004/5); _String Quartet No. 2 "Distanzenquartett" _(2009)
Mondrian Ensemble
Tecchler Trio
Amar Quartett


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Triadic Memories by myself on TinyChat:






with Louis Goldstein performing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I find listening to Wunderlich can be an emotional experience, accompanied, as it always is, with a profound sense of loss at the death of such an artist, such a voice, at such an early age. The possessor of arguably the most headily beautiful lyric German tenor ever heard, he was also a tasteful musician, peerless in Mozart, golden-toned in Puccini and Verdi. Who know what he might have achieved had he lived longer.


----------



## Albert7

GregMitchell said:


> I find listening to Wunderlich can be an emotional experience, accompanied, as it always is, with a profound sense of loss at the death of such an artist, such a voice, at such an early age. The possessor of arguably the most headily beautiful lyric German tenor ever heard, he was also a tasteful musician, peerless in Mozart, golden-toned in Puccini and Verdi. Who know what he might have achieved had he lived longer.


And his Viennese songs are just incredible too. Early crossover album which is just perfect and I think Jonas Kaufmann is trying to do the same here.


----------



## jim prideaux

csacks- might I humbly recommend that you continue with the 5th,6th and 7th-never find my interest in these underestimated and apparently 'marginalised' works waning!

conor71-what gives with the Tarkus album cover?-HEAVY!


----------



## aajj

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Mehta - NY Philharmonic
First _Rite _recording i ever owned. Packs a wallop! It's morning here and i am definitely awake.


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> Listening to a concert I taped off the radio last night. The Doric String Quartet plays three string quartets from a concert they played back in November.
> 
> Haydn's Opus 76 No. 6 (No. 65)
> 
> Leoš Janáček's Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'
> 
> Beethoven's Op. 130 with the Grosse Fuge (the real ending, not the one that Beethoven tacked on later!)


It may be cold up in Albany, NY, but at least, Jeff, you get good radio concerts!!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 55*

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 "Elvira Madigan" & *26 "Coronation"; **12 Variations on "Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman", K.265
Robert Casadesus, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra, *Columbia Symphony Orchestra; **André Previn (Sony)










Casadesus' recording of Mozart's 21st Piano Concerto with Szell was the first version that I ever heard, and it's still my favorite. The French pianist's clarity and poise are a perfect match with Szell's razor-sharp precision. The authors of the _Penguin Guide to Classical Music_ awarded this disc a "rosette" and remarked on the operatic intensity of the music-making. (This is especially true in the slow movements.) I sometimes wonder about those authors' judgments, but in this case I _completely_ agree.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Smetana* birthday (1824).


----------



## worov

Bernstein conducting modern repertoire :


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's work Structures from 1951. Here is the link:






All alone on TinyChat hearing this.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

More Sibelius!
Symphony #5 this time, still Karajan with the Philharmonia Orchestra, and just as wonderful as the Fourth.


----------



## Albert7

Three guys on TinyChat with me hearing Morton Feldman's Coptic Light.






Very radiant piece.


----------



## brg5658

Verdi Requiem, Chicago Symphony Orchestra 2000, Under Barenboim.


----------



## ArtMusic

Music by Joseph Haydn's teacher


----------



## pmsummer

TALESCAPES
*Perttu Haapanen*
Other works by Tapio Tuomela, Erik Bergman, Tarik O'Regan, Mikko Heinö, Riikka Talvite
YL Male Voice Choir
Matti Hyökki, conductor

Ondine


----------



## Becca

Music for a wet Monday morning commute --- The Isle of the Dead !


----------



## Albert7

Projection 3 by Feldman:






In TinyChat with some guys there


----------



## Albert7

My dad just put this on the TV:


----------



## csacks

Beethoven´s triple concert. I could not get a better version. So I had to select this one. The soloists are a group of guys named Oistrakh, Richter and Rostropovich. The orchestra is BPO conducted by Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Ingélou

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No 4 Op 40 in G minor - 



Just idly flicking through YouTube items and came across it - don't go for piano concertos much, but put it on, and hey, lightbulb moment - I *like* it!


----------



## Albert7

Now on TinyChat with the guys:






Morton Feldman's Projection 4.


----------



## worov




----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat now and the bear is featuring this piece:






Phillip Glass violin concerto.


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Grazina Bacewicz's Violin Concerto No.5 - Joanna Kurkowicz, violin, Lukasz Borowicz, cond.


Nice photo mug!


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Piano Concerto,Freire,Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester-an interpretation with a certain poise and precision!


----------



## papsrus

Vivaldi -- Oboe Concerti, Vol. 1 (Naxos)
Failoni Chamber Orchestra Budapest


----------



## Badinerie

I've " Stepped away from the Jazz" for a bit and now I'm listening to this absolute corker from the Kyung Wha Chung box set (cd9)


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Christian Bach's Lucio Silla - Ivor Bolton, cond.


----------



## almc

Georgs Pelecis _ Flowering Jasmine

Music that flows like crystal water in the beginning of spring ... you just have to sit and enjoy two sylphids bathing one another ...


----------



## aajj

Enjoying a few String Quintets by Boccherini.
Ensemble 415









Brahms - Handel Variations
Perahia - dazzling!


----------



## Dim7

Anton Webern - I'm summerwind

What a lush, romantic, occasionally almost digustingly sweet (that's a compliment from me) piece with dark undercurrents, by nobody else but the driest, most minimalistic and overly-intellectual 2nd Viennese school composer. Can't get enough of this and Passacaglia.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Martha's first movement to the Haydn _Piano Concerto No. 11_ can be a ravaging addiction.

You've been forewarned.


----------



## Jos

Kempff plays Bach

DGG 1976


----------



## Clayton

Shostakovich:
Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 38*

Ives: Orchestral Set No. 1: "Three Places in New England" & Other Works
James Sinclair, Orchestra New England (Koch International Classics)











Country Band March
Ragtime Dance No. 1 (Allegro Moderato)
Ragtime Dance No. 2 (Allegro Moderato)
Ragtime Dance No. 3 (Allegro)
Ragtime Dance No. 4 (Allegro)	
Postlude in F	
Calcium Light Night	
The Yale-Princeton Football Game	
Set for Theater Orchestra: In the Cage	
Set for Theater Orchestra: In the Inn	
Set for Theater Orchestra: In the Night	
Largo Cantabile: Hymn	
Three Places in New England: The 'Saint-Gaudens' in Boston Common	
Three Places in New England: Putnam's Camp, Redding, Connecticut	
Three Places in New England: The Housatonic at Stockbridge
From my Ives site:

_If I were forced to pick just one version of "Three Places in New England" it would be this one. Sinclair conducts the Orchestra New England using the Charles Ives Society critical edition for small orchestra, and the results are stunning. Some might think that a chamber orchestra might diminish this work, but Sinclair and the ONE quickly put any concerns to rest. Their reading is idiomatic and full of atmosphere, by turns forward-looking and nostalgic. And, while the musical strands are well integrated, the smaller sized orchestra lets details come to the fore that are lost in other recordings. The first section of the work, "The 'Saint-Gaudens' in Boston Common," is haunting and elegiac. Sinclair's version clocks in nearly a full minute longer than Michael Tilson Thomas' with the Boston Symphony, but there's never a sense of flagging momentum. Again, despite the smaller size orchestra, there's no lack of punch, and the woodwinds are balanced beautifully with the strings. The second and third sections ("Putnam's Camp, Redding Connecticut" and "The Housatonic at Stockbridge" respectively) are also fantastic. The second conveys the child's kaleidoscopic sense of reality to perfection. In the final section, it's not hard to imagine the Housatonic's waters shimmering and swirling as Ives and his new bride stroll on the banks. The recorded sound is also outstanding._

_I can't recommend this disc highly enough. It's essential listening for anyone even remotely interested in Ives' music._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ingélou said:


> Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No 4 Op 40 in G minor -
> 
> 
> 
> Just idly flicking through YouTube items and came across it - don't go for piano concertos much, but put it on, and hey, lightbulb moment - I *like* it!


You have the most wonderful serendipity, Ingélou. _;D_

Although I love the gigantic climax in the first movement done best by Previn/Ashkenazy/LSO on Decca; I love the_ power _of the last movement of the Haitink/Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw.

18:05+


----------



## brg5658

Not for everyone, but I enjoy this work:


----------



## Conor71

jim prideaux said:


> conor71-what gives with the Tarkus album cover?-HEAVY!


Hey Jim,
I been listening to a lot of classic and prog rock during my time away from classical - love the albums Tarkus and Brain Salad Surgery by ELP


----------



## Jos

Schubert, death and the maiden and the quartettsatz nr. 12

The Juilliard string quartet

RCA, 1959

Last one for today, a good night/day to y'all !!


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Anton Webern - I'm summerwind
> 
> What a lush, romantic, occasionally almost digustingly sweet (that's a compliment from me) piece with dark undercurrents, by nobody else but the driest, most minimalistic and overly-intellectual 2nd Viennese school composer. Can't get enough of this and Passacaglia.


Eh, the Second Viennese School were all Romantics at heart, throughout their careers. I think people are starting to catch on.

And I think there's a good case for Berg to be the most intellectualized of all of them; he was the most fond of using patterning and codes that could not possibly be perceived on the surface of the work, whereas Webern's patterns are all played out in the music.

Schuman: Symphony No. 4 and Symphony No. 9
Seattle Symphony, cond. Schwarz


----------



## Conor71

Now playing - Symphony No. 10:


----------



## Autocrat

Emil Gilels, Tchaikovsky Piano Concertos. Maazel/New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Dim7

Mahlerian said:


> Eh, the Second Viennese School were all Romantics at heart, throughout their careers. I think people are starting to catch on.


When it comes to Berg, Schoen or not, I don't necessarily have any objections but with Webern it's hard to believe, at least when I'm listening the Concerto for nine instruments or the Symphony.


----------



## hpowders

You Tube

Debussy L'isle Joyeuse Sviatoslav Richter.

The most sensual, passionate 10 minute piece I know, played magnificently, as expected.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I agree, the 2nd Viennese School composers really were Romantics at heart. It took me a bit to realize that, but now I can't help but hear their music as an inevitable step away from Romanticism, but simultaneously still within its grasp, _especially_ Schoenberg. Like Dim7 notes above, it is a bit harder to hear in Webern, at least for myself.

Listening right now to *Webern* Symphonie Op. 21

An atmospheric gradual "unfolding" of moods and sparse textures. A wonderful piece. I'm enjoying Webern more and more.






-----

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas 4, 5, 6 (Maurizio Pollini)

Still enjoying the evolution of Beethoven's style and form in the piano sonata. As usual, Maurizio Pollini is a marvel.

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 "Quartett Serioso", Op. 95 (Takacs Quartet)

I listened to this one yesterday.

Beethoven's string quartet 11 was completed before his Late Period, nonetheless it is unique in that it shares quite a few characteristics common to his late period. It's not a surprise that the Takacs Quartet decided that it was worthy to include it not in the Middle Quartets box set, but with the Late Quartets.

"Beethoven stated in a letter to George Smart that "The Quartet [Op. 95] is written for a small circle of connoisseurs and is never to be performed in public." Upon listening to the piece, it becomes apparent why he made that assertion. *This piece would have been quite out of character in 1810: it is an experiment on compositional techniques the composer would draw on later in his life*. (Techniques such as shorter developments, interesting use of silences, metric ambiguity, seemingly unrelated outbursts, and more freedom with tonality in his sonata form.)"


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Lang Lang
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

My vote for the greatest piano concerto of the 20th century.
Fine performance, but I expect better from Yefim Bronfman's performance; waiting for delivery to my house.


----------



## Bruce

*D and the M*



Jos said:


> View attachment 65281
> 
> 
> Schubert, death and the maiden and the quartettsatz nr. 12
> 
> The Juilliard string quartet
> 
> RCA, 1959
> 
> Last one for today, a good night/day to y'all !!


I remember that recording. It was my introduction to Schubert's chamber music, and quite an introduction it was, too. Great choice!


----------



## Bruce

*Sallinen, Berg, Salonen, Schubert*

Sallinen - Symphony No. 8









Berg - Drei Stücke aus der "Lyrischen Suite" - arranged for string orchestra









Salonen - Wing on Wing









Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D.784


----------



## aajj

Bartok plays Bartok!
Mikrokosmos excerpts and the 1940 recording of Contrasts with Benny Goodman and Joseph Szigeti


----------



## hpowders

aajj said:


> Bartok plays Bartok!
> Mikrokosmos excerpts and the 1940 recording of Contrasts with Benny Goodman and Joseph Szigeti
> 
> View attachment 65294


Man, I would like to just kiss him!!! But alas, my wife would leave me!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn. Soloits: Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. London Symphony Orchestra conducted by George Szell.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

hpowders said:


> Man, I would like to just kiss him!!! But alas, my wife would leave me!


Me too! I'm single.  Sorry! I couldn't retain myself.


----------



## Balthazar

Steven Isserlis and Robert Levin play *Beethoven ~ Cello Sonata, Op. 69* (a.k.a. No. 3).

Ransom Wilson plays the flute in *Steve Reich ~ Vermont Counterpoint*, a work he commissioned.

Wilhelm Kempff plays *Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas, Op. 31* (a.k.a. Nos. 16-18).


----------



## Jeff W

hpowders said:


> It may be cold up in Albany, NY, but at least, Jeff, you get good radio concerts!!


Indeed we do. WMHT, our public radio and television stations, are very good. They rebroadcast a complete concert from the around the listening area once a week!


----------



## Triplets

Kontrapunctus said:


> I think this is the only SACD of Bach's "A Musical Offering." Gerd Zacher has rearranged the order in his "realization" of the piece. I guess it works. Great sound.


I think that Jordi Savall was available as an SACD for about 5 minutes, but it seems to be out of the catalog


----------



## D Smith

Haydn; Violin Concertos - Midori Seiler/Concerto Koln. This is a terrific disc of Haydn's 3 violin concertos played with lots of energy and life - very engaging. Both the soloist and ensemble are excellent. Recommended.


----------



## SimonNZ

Monteverdi's Second Book Of Madrigals - Rinaldo Alessandrini, cond.


----------



## brg5658

I dug this one out tonight. I had forgotten how good this 2 disc set was!


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein plays Chopin*

Disc 1: 

Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
Fantaisie in F minor, Op. 49
Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57


----------



## opus55

Magnard:
Symphony No. 4 in C# minor, Op.21
Chant Funebre, Op.9


----------



## Guest

A more traditional reading of the work than Ugorski's, but Berman's persona seems to be in quite a hurry to get through the museum! (The various Promenades are quite brisk.) Still, a commanding and well recorded version. (I haven't listened to the HvK version yet.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the flash and panache of Volodos' playing. I love the refined sound of the BPO. I like Levine's phrasing and articulation for the most part- what I don't love so much is the incredibly flat high-end engineered Sony sound.

Fantastic _Rachmaninov Third Piano Concerto_ in every other way though.


----------



## Revel

RVW Piano Concerto
Howard Shelley, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Bryden Thomson


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in B Flat, KV 281

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## aajj

hpowders said:


> Man, I would like to just kiss him!!! But alas, my wife would leave me!


Your wife might also want to kiss him!


----------



## Becca

Revel said:


> RVW Piano Concerto
> Howard Shelley, piano
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Bryden Thomson


This brings up the issue of whether this concerto should be played by one or two pianists, my Boult recording being the latter. I have noticed that most recent recordings are for one piano. Any thoughts on this...?


----------



## Pugg

CD10 (1971)
*Mozart *Symphonies 25 & 29; Mozart Symphonies 26, 27 & 32


----------



## Dave Whitmore

In the spirit of trying composers I haven't really listened to yet...

Lang Lang - Last Night Proms 2011 - Liszt Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major


----------



## tortkis

Excellent recordings of early polyphony by Discantus (female voices a cappella directed by Brigitte Lesne.)

Campus Stellae: Sacred Chants of the 12th Century from the Abbey of St. Martial in Limoges to Santiago de Compostela









Jerusalem - Gregorian Chant and Early Polyphony


----------



## Revel

Becca said:


> This brings up the issue of whether this concerto should be played by one or two pianists, my Boult recording being the latter. I have noticed that most recent recordings are for one piano. Any thoughts on this...?


Thanks for replying Becca.

Quoted from Wiki:

"While the concerto was rated highly by some-_Bartók, for one, was extremely impressed_-Vaughan Williams took the advice of well-meaning friends and colleagues and reworked the piece into a Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, adding more texture to the piano parts with the assistance of Joseph Cooper in 1946."

I've not heard the reworked version, but will search for it on Youtube. Seems Bartok liked the original (quite a compliment), but RVW pulled a Bruckner and gave in to outside influences. At least we have the original fully in tact. Can't say that for all Bruckner. I'll do a Youtube search for the newer arrangement & give it a listen.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day particularly early so while 'pottering' Schumann 2nd and 4th symphonies performed by Gardiner and the ORR-as I now count the 4 among my favourite works 'full stop' it becomes increasingly difficult to comprehend (the admittedly dated)notion that they were often heavily criticised, particularly because of the orchestration!

I must admit however that the recordings that really do 'work for me' are by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich......


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived today. Nicely packaged. Am on my second listen and loving it.


----------



## Albert7

Projection 5 by morton feldman on TinyChat tonight:






Nice and concise.


----------



## brotagonist

I just finished off with this:









Janowski/Dresden

I am so overwhelmed by the immensity of the Ring, that I cannot continue through to the Götterdämmerung without taking a little break. My mind is beginning to wander: it is simply too much to take in all at once. All my new acquisitions are operas (and a few Lieder albums), so I am not sure how much I can consider any of them to be an intermission, but just to hear a different composer should help. I will look through the new arrivals (only Strauss' Salome and today's purchase are still outstanding) to find something lighter 

I am also forced to wind up with this one tonight:









Gerhaher Ferne Geliebte

In the meantime, I just heard An die Ferne Geliebte by Beethoven and I will resume play of Schoenberg's Hanging Gardens, Haydn's 3 songs and the enchanting Altenberg Lieder of Berg as a nightcap, as soon as I get off TC. I have 5 other new albums on which Gerhaher appears  but I am ecstatic about them _all_ and have already selected one with which to begin the morning. Stay tuned  A hint: it's composed by Mahler.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody for violin and piano by Clara Cernat and Thierry Huillet






Evgeny Kissin - Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1, S514


----------



## Itullian

Siegfried Idyll, Tognetti, KUSC.ORG..............


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Liszt - Piano Concerto N. 2 - Complete


----------



## Albert7

Dave Whitmore said:


> Liszt - Piano Concerto N. 2 - Complete


Man, I really miss my Lizst.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's For Frank O'Hara.






TinyChat room so busy tonight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Otello*
1961 recording (Herbert von Karajan):tiphat:

CDs 39-40


----------



## Josh

Oh, that voice...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - Symphony No.1 in D-major, Op.96 "An Das Vaterland"






Since I just read the Raff thread I had to see what all the fuss is about..


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat listening to Morton Feldman's Piano Four Hands from 1958.






Bunch of guys are on chat room with me here.


----------



## Marilyn

Vivaldi L'Estro Armonico 12 Concertos, Op.3 / Fabio Biondi Europa Galante


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio José's Sinfonia Castellana - Alejandro Posada, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Marilyn said:


> Vivaldi L'Estro Armonico 12 Concertos, Op.3 / Fabio Biondi Europa Galante


Ha--I'm listening to the same music, same recording.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm in the mood for clichés, so I'm listening to a nice recording of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff,Orchestral Suite No.1


----------



## SimonNZ

Franco Alfano's Symphony No.1 - Isreal Yinon, cond.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schoenberg, Piano Concerto - Gould
This _is_ a wonderful concerto.


----------



## Albert7

The King of Denmark by Morton Feldman






on TinyChat with a bunch of crazy guys who decide that sleep isn't worth it.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm in the mood for clichés, so I'm listening to a nice recording of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony.


But Mr. Grand Custodian... I don't think the 5th is cliche! To yearn and hope for a union with a power greater than ourselves... it is a universal pleading so wonderfully expressed by Beethoven.


----------



## SimonNZ

Joseph Jongen's Harp Concerto - Mireille Flour, harp, Fernand Quinet, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Can't get enough of Wunderlich at the moment. Operetta this morning (Disc 3). What a pity his partner on this disc (Melitta Muszely) is not in his class. If only it were Schwarzkopf!


----------



## SimonNZ

Massimiliano Matesic's Five Orchestral Songs - Silke Schwarz, soprano, cond. composer


----------



## MagneticGhost

Kocsis plays the original version of Rachmaninov's Piano Sonata No.2


----------



## csacks

Mozart´s Requiem. von Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker. Early in the morning, no patients around yet, so it is time to listen such a strong music very very loud. These are the advantages of being at the building´s corner.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn/Hoffmeister*/Menselsshon.
Trumpet concertos.
*Sergei Nakariakov*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prompted by listening to Copland's 3rd Symphony the other day, I thought I'd follow up with more Copland helmed by Bernstein/NYPO...


----------



## Fox

*Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir & Paul Hillier*

*Rachmaninov: Vespers & Complete All-Night Vigil *

I would be quite happy if this was the last thing I heard as II shuffled off this mortal coil.

Thank you Estonia. :tiphat:​
Fox


----------



## omega

*Bartok*
_Music for Strings, Percussions and Celesta_
_Divertimento_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra | Sir Goerg Solti








*Sibelius*
_Kullervo_
Karl Magnus Fredriksson (baritone) | Hillevi Martinpelto (soprano) | London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra | Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Bruce

*NPR and PBS*



Jeff W said:


> Indeed we do. WMHT, our public radio and television stations, are very good. They rebroadcast a complete concert from the around the listening area once a week!


I remember when I first got interested in classical music, and the public radio station in our area used to broadcast several full concerts a week. Alas, those days are gone. Nowadays, we get a mash-up from various concerts once a week, called Performance Today. It's not a bad program at all, but I do miss the concerts that used to appear. Lately, our PBS station has transitioned to mostly talk radio; classical music is being pushed more and more from the public consciousness.


----------



## Bruce

*Rubinstein's Chopin*



JACE said:


> *Arthur Rubinstein plays Chopin*
> 
> Disc 1:
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35
> Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
> Fantaisie in F minor, Op. 49
> Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
> Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57


Rubinstein's recordings of Chopin are just _so_ good! He was the one who introduced me to Chopin through his recordings. I still believe his recording of the Berceuse in D-flat is unequaled for its charm and grace.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in C Major, Op.1, No.10

Jaroslav Krecek leading the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Bruce

*Flowering Jasime*

Am now listening to Flowering Jasime from this recording by Gidon Kremer:









Which is such a beautiful, magical little work. It makes you happy! (So, if you want to wallow in your misery, this is not for you!)
I forget who originally posted this (a day or two ago), but thanks!


----------



## pmsummer

COLUMBA, MOST HOLY OF SAINTS
_Scottish Medieval Plainchant_
*Cappella Nova*
Alan Tavener, director

Gaudeamus - ASV


----------



## Bruce

*2 Pianos*

Upon completion of my consumption of the current listenings, I'll be specializing in works for 2 pianos today (or 1 piano, 4-hands)

Fitkin - T1 and T2 performed by Noriko Ogawa and Katherine Stott









Debussy - En blanc et noir - Argerich and Kovacevich









A selection of Dvorak's Slavonic Dances played by Christian Köhn & Silke-Thora Matthies









Rheinberger - Duo for 2 pianos in A minor, Op. 15 - Schutz, George / Hitzlberger, Thomas (pianos)









And Mozart - Sonata in D for 2 pianos, K.448 Perahia and Lupu


----------



## MagneticGhost

Borrowed my Dad's Complete Decca Edition of Rachmaninov.
Listening to this phenomenally beautiful rendition of the songs courtesy of Soderstrom and Ashkenazy.

Question is - Do I buy this box set even though I already own the Brilliant Classics one?


----------



## Pugg

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 65330
> 
> 
> Borrowed my Dad's Complete Decca Edition of Rachmaninov.
> Listening to this phenomenally beautiful rendition of the songs courtesy of Soderstrom and Ashkenazy.
> 
> Question is - Do I buy this box set even though I already own the Brilliant Classics one?


Nothing is written in stone but I should do it :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> Rubinstein's recordings of Chopin are just _so_ good! He was the one who introduced me to Chopin through his recordings. I still believe his recording of the Berceuse in D-flat is unequaled for its charm and grace.


I agree.

Its the one piece Horowitz couldn't take away from him.

- or was it his _Barcarolle_?

_;D_


----------



## csacks

Eugeny Kissin and Kamerata Baltica are playing Mozart´s 20th and 27th piano concerti. The 20th is by far my favorite (because it sounds like Beethoven rather than Mozart?)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This CD is _EX_-quis-ite.

Khatia Buniatishvilli's nuanced and sympathetic accompaniment is _wonderful_. Renaud Capucon's violin playing is poised and passionate without ever becoming the least bit self-indulgent at the expense of his partner. These two play marvelously well together- Capucon being no stranger to playing with high-voltage pianists, as Martha Argerich has been his collaborator before.

The sound engineering is fantastic- with perhaps the violin being miked just a tad too forward for my taste and inclination- but no matter. The Franck sonata is as passionately committed as one could hope for- and the last movement of the Grieg sonata is played like its Rachmaninov. I just love the fervid Romanticism of these performances.










This recital cd of Buniatishvilli's by wide way of comparison is rather par-for-the-course. Everything is competently performed, but with nothing revelatory. Highly enjoyable as reading music all the same. I did like her technical prowess with the Chopin and the Ligeti cuts as well.

Anyway, the Frank and the Grieg sonatas are just too wonderful. I look forward to more releases by Miss Katya. Her Chopin recital cd by the by is absolutely marvelous.


----------



## Haydn man

No 3 from this sparkling set


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> Rubinstein's recordings of Chopin are just _so_ good! He was the one who introduced me to Chopin through his recordings. I still believe his recording of the Berceuse in D-flat is unequaled for its charm and grace.


Bruce, I've been listening to this entire first disc over and over, and it's knocking me out!

I've decided to proceed through this set methodically, getting to know each disc well before proceeding to the next. And, with TEN discs in this set, there's a lot to take in. (I'm already familiar with Rubinstein's recordings of the Nocturnes, but not much else.) A wonderful "problem" to have!


----------



## jim prideaux

csacks said:


> Eugeny Kissin and Kamerata Baltica are playing Mozart´s 20th and 27th piano concerti. The 20th is by far my favorite (because it sounds like Beethoven rather than Mozart?)
> View attachment 65331


my favourite and funnily enough I pointed out in another post that in my humble opinion it does seem to exhibit some of the characteristics one might expect to find in later works ie early romanticism!

Perahia and the ECO has been my 'go to' recording for longer than I care to remember......


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 8
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

One of the few Schuman symphonies that I'm not forced to listen to without a choice.
Bernstein's live performance is more exciting, but the Schwarz is satisfactory.


----------



## Vasks

_Showcasing Shostakovich on vinyl_

*Festive Overture (Svetlanov/Melodyia)
Age of Gold Suite (Stokowski/RCA)
Symphony #1 (Horvat/Turnabout)*

_ and with that, no more listening until next week, as I'm off traveling to hearing a couple of my pieces being played in a few states away _


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 65333
> 
> No 3 from this sparkling set


'sparkling'-bang on in choice of adjectives....might |I also suggest the Zinman Tonhalle recording of this great symphony.....


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I agree.
> 
> Its the one piece Horowitz couldn't take away from him.
> 
> - or was it his _Barcarolle_?
> 
> _;D_


MB,

You actually prefer Horowitz to Rubinstein for *Chopin*?!?!?! Really?!?!

If I'm listening to Chopin, it's not even close. I'll take Rubinstein's _joie de vivre_ over Horowitz's brilliance any day of the week.

Of course, different strokes and all that stuff.

But it still surprises me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 65330
> 
> 
> Borrowed my Dad's Complete Decca Edition of Rachmaninov.
> Listening to this phenomenally beautiful rendition of the songs courtesy of Soderstrom and Ashkenazy.
> 
> Question is - Do I buy this box set even though I already own the Brilliant Classics one?


Definitely, yes. My only complaint about the set is that the order of the songs is reproduced exactly as it was on the original CDs. I would have preferred them to have been grouped into their various opus numbers.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Schuman at his best. Another rare Schuman symphony where one has a choice of performances.
Here Schwarz impresses.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB,
> 
> You actually prefer Horowitz to Rubinstein for *Chopin*?!?!?! Really?!?!
> 
> If I'm listening to Chopin, it's not even close. I'll take Rubinstein's _joie de vivre_ over Horowitz's brilliance any day of the week.
> 
> Of course, different strokes and all that stuff.
> 
> But it still surprises me.


Only when Horowitz was in his element- which for my firebrand tastes was the nineteen thirties- yes.

I love Rubinstein's Chopin overall much more than Horowitz's- its certainly more feminine and elegant- I just don't love it more than Horowitz's Chopin from the thirties, which for me is one of the Seven Wonders of the World.

So, yes, JACE: _Vive la difference_.

<Collapsing into hugs and kisses.>

_;D_


----------



## brotagonist

I am on a little Wagner Ring intermission and onto the next of my Gerhaher albums:









Mahler fahrenden Gesellen; Kindertoten; Rückert
Gerhaher, Nagano/Montréal

I have Christa Ludwig's recording of the latter two Lieder cycles, but I admit I don't know it well, as I bought the album for Mahler's Symphony 9 (Karajan/BPO). I will now have to review that traversal, as this one seems entirely new to me  This recording is sumptuous. The orchestra sounds restrained and Gerhaher is ever in the forefront. The music is shimmering and delicate: there are near-melancholic remembrances of the grand Wiener Klassik and hints of jazz. Sometimes, I feel that this music presages the later American song from musicals and sultry lounge music. Could this be classical crossover?


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love Rubinstein's Chopin overall much more than Horowitz's- its certainly more feminine and elegant- I just don't love it more than Horowitz's Chopin from the thirties, which for me is one of the Seven Wonders of the World.


Then I'm going to give this recording a listen, _posthaste_.

Horowitz and _*Liszt*_. Now that makes perfect sense. And you've piqued my interest in his Chopin too. 

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* piano concertos
No 21 & 22


----------



## ptr

Composer of the month:

*Hector Berlioz* - La Damnation de Faust op. 24; Marche hongroise - Rákóczi-Marsch / Symphonie fantastique op. 14 (*Oehms*)










Hansjörg Albrecht, Organ of the Lucerne Cultural and Congress Centre, Switzerland

Interesting, not essential unless You are a die hard organut!

/ptr


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Violin Sonatas K301, K304 & K377
Ingrid Haebler & Henryk Szeryng









Lutoslawski - String Quartet
Kronos Quartet


----------



## Vesteralen

Revisiting this disc from my library. I really enjoy this group with their rather distinctive repertoire.









Unusual selection of works to put together on a program, but fascinating.


----------



## brg5658

Mieczysław Weinberg, Complete Music for Solo Cello, Vol. 1


----------



## millionrainbows

Vivaldi, played GOOD!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 50*

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (Audite)










It took me a long time to find my way into Mahler's Fifth Symphony. After exploring many other versions, I heard Rafael Kubelik's DG studio recording. His account of the Fifth "unlocked" the work for me. As with Kubelik's other Mahler recordings, I think his strength is perfectly judged _pacing_ that makes the music cohere and flow with a feeling of inevitability. Later, I heard Kubelik's live Fifth, recorded roughly ten years after his studio version. To my ears, this live recording has all of the strengths of the studio version -- but it feels even _more_ spontaneous and powerful. The live recording also benefits from better recorded sound. Since there's more transparency, the minute touches, the tiny details that Kubelik illuminates are more audible on the Audite CD. There are several other versions of Mahler's Fifth that I treasure -- most notably, Bernstein/VPO and Tennstedt/LPO (live) -- but, in my book, none of these surpass Kubelik and the Bavarians.


----------



## millionrainbows

Kent Kennan, head of the UT music department for many years...under-appreciated as a composer. This is very good music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's _Swan of Tuonela_










Phyllis Bryn-Julson's _Luonnotar_










Mackerras does my all time favorite "The Sea and Sinbad's Ship." The horns at the end of the piece are magnificent.


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> MB,
> 
> You actually prefer Horowitz to Rubinstein for *Chopin*?!?!?! Really?!?!
> 
> If I'm listening to Chopin, it's not even close. I'll take Rubinstein's _joie de vivre_ over Horowitz's brilliance any day of the week.
> 
> Of course, different strokes and all that stuff.
> 
> But it still surprises me.


I am with JACE on this one. I prefer Rubenstein over Horowitz for Chopin. But Pollini wins out over both of those guys.


----------



## JACE

Prompted by another thread, I'm listening to music by Karl Amadeus Hartmann:










*Hartmann: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8 / Metzmacher, Bamberger Symphoniker*

This is some wonderful music!


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> I am with JACE on this one. I prefer Rubenstein over Horowitz for Chopin. But Pollini wins out over both of those guys.


Along with Rubinstein, my other favorite Chopinist is Ivan Moravec.

I don't think I've ever heard Pollini's Chopin.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Mozart* - Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major (Richard Goode, Orpehus Chamber)

The slow movement of this concerto, is one of the most tragic, sorrowful and divine things he ever wrote. I think so anyway.









*Tchaikovsky* - _Francesca da Rimini_ / Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

JACE said:


> Prompted by another thread, I'm listening to music by Karl Amadeus Hartmann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hartmann: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8 / Metzmacher, Bamberger Symphoniker*
> 
> This is some wonderful music!


I am well aware I could just go to you tube or some other modern fandango but it somehow seems too easy and can spoil things a little-keep coming across Hartmann but have no idea what he sounds like-could you enlighten with your sual insightfulness and reliability?


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_String Quartets No.12 and No.14_
Tokyo String Quartet








*Schubert*
_Symphonie No.2_
Claudio Abbado | Chamber Orchestra of Europe








*Schumann*
_Symphony No.3 'Rhenisch'_
Riccardo Muti | Philharmonia Orchestra








*Brahms*
_Symphony No.4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## csacks

The unbeatable AS Mutter playing Mozart´s piano Trios K548, 542 y 502. Daniel Müller-Schott and André Previn are with her. Beautiful afternoon music. Mozart was a genius, but in this kind of trios, Schubert, Beethoven and Haydn are miles away in front.


----------



## Albert7

Finally doing a proper listening of this wonderful album instead of on random shuffle earlier this week.









Now I am listening this slowly track by track to get ideas. iTunes version.


----------



## Haydn man

It has been a long time since I listened to this work, and I have enjoyed reacquainting myself with it.
I shall be using this month to give Berlioz some serious attention

Followed by







The ever dependable Perahia with Haitink


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pergolesi: Adriano in siria, opera seria in three acts on You Tube


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Christian Bach's La Clemenza Di Scipione - Hermann Max, cond.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










*Ravel: Piano Works / Vlado Perlemuter*

If you have Amazon Prime, you can stream this for free (at least here in the USA). That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ride the lightning, Kirsten.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ravel: Piano Works / Vlado Perlemuter*
> If you have Amazon Prime, you can stream this for free (at least here in the USA). That's what I'm doing.


I 'love' not 'like' that double cd!


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> I am well aware I could just go to you tube or some other modern fandango but it somehow seems too easy and can spoil things a little-keep coming across Hartmann but have no idea what he sounds like-could you enlighten with your sual insightfulness and reliability?


Sure. I would say that the music is... Dramatic. Thrusting. Cinematic. Acerbic. Both symphonies employ all sorts of percussion, particularly marimbas (but not in a gamelan sort of way).

If I had to compare Hartmann to someone... maybe Béla Bartók? ...But more German sounding; there's an Expressionism vibe. If I had to guess, I'd say that Hartmann had listened to a lot Schoenberg also -- but Hartmann is less forbidding than Schoenberg. (Or at least less forbidding than _some_ Schoenberg). 

Give it a whirl. I think you'd like it.


----------



## Haydn man

jim prideaux said:


> 'sparkling'-bang on in choice of adjectives....might |I also suggest the Zinman Tonhalle recording of this great symphony.....


Thank you for that I shall get on the case with Spotify


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Jeux
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Bach: Mass in B minor
Barbara Schlick, Catherine Patriasz, Charles Brett, Howard Crook, Peter Kooy, Collegium Vocale Ghent, dir. Herreweghe









Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E-flat major, K493
Christian Zacharias, Frank Peter Zimmermann, Tabea Zimmermann, Tilmann Wick


----------



## George O

Les Vendredis
Freitags in Petersburg

Pieces for string quartet by 10 Russian composers

Vols. 1 and II

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)
Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
Nikolai Alexandrovich Sokolov (1859-1922)
Nikolai Artciboucheff (1858-1937)
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Anatoly Lyadov (1855-1914)
Joseph Wihtol (1863-1948)
Alexander Alexandrovich Kopylov (1854-1911)
Maximilian d'Sacken-Osten (18??-19??)
Felix Mikhailovich Blumenfeld (1863-1931)

Haydn-Quartett Berlin

2 LPs on Schwann Musica Mundi (Düsseldorf, Germany), from 1981


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> Along with Rubinstein, my other favorite Chopinist is Ivan Moravec.
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard Pollini's Chopin.


I could be happy with Moravec alone and no other Chopin records, I find him that good.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Only when Horowitz was in his element- which for my firebrand tastes was the nineteen thirties- yes.
> 
> I love Rubinstein's Chopin overall much more than Horowitz's- its certainly more feminine and elegant- I just don't love it more than Horowitz's Chopin from the thirties, which for me is one of the Seven Wonders of the World.
> 
> So, yes, JACE: _Vive la difference_.
> 
> <Collapsing into hugs and kisses.>
> 
> _;D_




I liked Rubinstein's earlier recordings much more too. I don't necessarily want to blame Max Wilcox, but it's a possible explanation.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Jean Cras' Quintet for flute, harp and string trio - Linos Harp Quintet


----------



## mountmccabe

Judith Weir - String Quartet 1, Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Anton Webern*

Disc 1 of this set, orchestral works.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996/7.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rued Langgaard's String Quartet No.2 - Kontra Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E-flat major, K493
> Christian Zacharias, Frank Peter Zimmermann, Tabea Zimmermann, Tilmann Wick


Dandy album, that one, M. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> The unbeatable AS Mutter playing Mozart´s piano Trios K548, 542 y 502. Daniel Müller-Schott and André Previn are with her. Beautiful afternoon music. Mozart was a genius, but in this kind of trios, Schubert, Beethoven and Haydn are miles away in front.
> View attachment 65352


ASM. I click my heels and come to attention.


----------



## elgar's ghost

An interesting compilation focussing on Copland's piano output from both the early and late stages of his career. Nice to get a disc which features some of the more unexplored corners rather than, say, the more familiar Variations or the later Sonata.


----------



## Balthazar

Steven Isserlis and Robert Levin play *Beethoven ~ Cello Sonatas, Op. 102* (a.k.a. Nos. 4 & 5).

Julien Chauvin solos in *Berlioz ~ Rêverie et caprice, Op. 8* with Rohrer and Le Cercle de l'Harmonie.

University of Michigan forces perform *Milhaud ~ Agamemnon, Op. 14* from *L'Orestie d'Eschyle*.


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> Eugeny Kissin and Kamerata Baltica are playing Mozart´s 20th and 27th piano concerti. The 20th is by far my favorite (because it sounds like Beethoven rather than Mozart?)
> View attachment 65331


Kissin's recent recs (LvB, Prokofiev, Mozart, etc.) have been staggeringly good. Some will call it blasphemy, but I'm thankful for his "late-blooming". A warehouse of talent that got sidetracked on many recs.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Yefim Bronfman, piano
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Quick! How many great Bartok performances can you recall? Reiner's Concerto for Orchestra? Anne-Sophie Mutter's Violin Concerto No. 2?

Well add this one to the list! Savage, intense, incredibly virtuosic performance that left me breathless and exhausted!

Bravo to all concerned!


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's String Quartet No.1 - Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hummel - Piano Sonatas Op. 20, 81 & 106*
Hough, Hyperion 2003










*Ginastera - String Quartets 1 - 3*
Enso Quartet, Naxos 2009










*Busoni - Piano Music volume 3
Bach arr Busoni Organ Toccata, Adagio & Fugue BWV 564
Trois Morceaux Op 4 - 6
Second Ballet Scene
Two Dance Pieces
Fourth Ballet Scene (in the form of a Concert Waltz) 
Tanzwalzer
Indianische Tagebuch Book 1*
Wolf Harden, Naxos 2006


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Gary Graffman
Cleveland Orchestra 
George Szell

Fine performance, but doesn't displace Cliburn/Hendl from the number one spot.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

JACE said:


> Along with Rubinstein, my other favorite Chopinist is Ivan Moravec.
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard Pollini's Chopin.


And where, pray, amongst all this extolling of the virtues of Horowitz/Rubinstein/Pollini/Moravec et al as players of Chopin, are Cortot and Moiseiwitsch???????? They, for me, are two who NEVER fail in Chopin. If I had to pick just one pianist for Chopin it would be Cortot. He seemed to live the music with a passionate ecstasy that leaves many others sounding pale by comparison. That's my opinion anyway for what it's worth!!
PS. if you've never heard Percy Grainger's performance of the Chopin 3rd Sonata, then you've really missed something very special.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 10
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

A fine performance, but can't help wondering what Leonard Bernstein would have done with this terrific symphony. A gaping hole in the Bernstein discography.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Music by Nicolas Gombert
Singing by the Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65371
> 
> 
> Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
> Yefim Bronfman, piano
> Los Angeles Philharmonic
> Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> Quick! How many great Bartok performances can you recall? Reiner's Concerto for Orchestra? Anne-Sophie Mutter's Violin Concerto No. 2?
> 
> Well add this one to the list! Savage, intense, incredibly virtuosic performance that left me breathless and exhausted!
> 
> Bravo to all concerned!


 I have that disc, and it is very good. I still prefer Barenboim/Boulez in 1&3, and Pollini/Solti in 2, but the Bronfman disc is to be prefered to some more recent recordings of these scores.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat right now, listening to Feldman's first String Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.

View attachment 65375


----------



## Vaneyes

Triplets said:


> I have that disc, and it is very good. I still prefer {re Bartok PCs}Barenboim/Boulez in 1&3, and Pollini/Solti in 2, but the Bronfman disc is to be prefered to some more recent recordings of these scores.


Anda/Fricsay, of course, for everything.


----------



## Revel

Listening on Youtube to Zhukov / Rozhdestvensky - Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 2.

I've listened to it several times, but cannot find this version on CD...only Russian vinyl.

_*Does anyone know if this is available on CD? It's incredible. Thanks.*_


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65372
> 
> 
> Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
> Gary Graffman
> Cleveland Orchestra
> George Szell
> 
> Fine performance, but doesn't displace Cliburn/Hendl from the number one spot.


I'm all confused, now. I thought Argerich/Abbado were in the number one spot, with Janis/Kondrashin at number two.


----------



## D Smith

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2. Previn/LSO. Exquisite, recommended.


----------



## Autocrat

D Smith said:


> Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2. Previn/LSO. Exquisite, recommended.


Not my absolute fave, but I do like Previn's version.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 7
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz
Not one of Schuman's best, IMHO, but still an interesting symphony to listen to.


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2. Previn/LSO. Exquisite, recommended.


I have this. Previn, IMHO, was underestimated as a conductor of Russian music. Besides this gem, his complete music from Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet is terrific too.


----------



## pentaquine

Beethoven violin concerto and Kreutzer by Faust. Love love love the performance.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Violin Concerto
Philip Quint violin

I've been knocking my brains out trying to like this concerto, but I can't. 
I prefer listening to most of the Schuman symphonies rather than his violin concerto.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff fell into an old habit*

Greeting TC from Albany! I completely forgot to post this morning. I need to get out of that habit...









Got started off with a new arrival. The Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos with Monica Huggett playing the solo violin. Sir Charles Mackerras led the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. Thought this one was good and Ms. Huggett played her own cadenzas for the Beethoven. This is a period instrument recording that I thought was quite good.









More concertos on period instruments, this time by Mozart. Viviana Sofronitsky played the Piano Concertos No. 12 (K. 414), No. 13 (K. 415) and No. 21 (K. 467). The Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense was led by Tadeusz Karolak. Played on a replica of Mozart's own pianoforte, this set is well engineered so that the pianoforte doesn't get lost under the sound of the orchestra and the playing is excellent as well.









Popping over to visit Joseph Haydn, I listened to the Festetics Quartet play the Opus 71 string quartets. Cannot even begin to explain how much I've fallen for the string quartets by Haydn.









Finished out with Schubert's Piano Trios. Jos van Immerseel played the pianoforte, Vera Beths played the violin and Anner Bylsma played the cello.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2013. This album has grown on me. Surgery may be required one day, but for the time being....


----------



## Guest

Wow--this is not for the faint of heart! The music is seemingly chaotic and hardly melodic in a traditional sense, but the visceral energy is quite gripping. Excellent SACD sound.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wow--this is not for the faint of heart! The music is seemingly chaotic and hardly melodic in a traditional sense, but the visceral energy is quite gripping. Excellent SACD sound.


i thought you quit your SACD?


----------



## Celloman

Brian Ferneyhough - Flurries


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.11

Claudio Abbado leading the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

Best version of Feldman's Rothko Chapel off YouTube now in the TinyChat room:






Very moving.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: PC1, w. Janis/Kondrashin (rec.1962).

View attachment 65389


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> i thought you quit your SACD?


No! I quite listening in multi-channel and am selling my m-ch equipment. Stereo SACDs still sound great


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Darius Milhaud*
_La Creation du monde
Le Boeuf sur le toit
Saudades do Brasil, four dances_

Orchestre National de France
Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Now:










Yesterday:


----------



## Albert7

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday:


Two wonderful recordings!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - Italian Suite (1871)


----------



## bejart

Franz Alexander Possinger (1767-1827): String Trio in F Major

Vienna String Trio: Jan Pospical, violin -- Wolfgang Klos, viola -- Wilfried Rehm, cello


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Lazar Berman - The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*
Disc 6 - Prokofiev: Music from "Romeo & Juliet"; Piano Sonata No. 2


----------



## papsrus

Concerti Per Violino IV: L'Imperatore
Riccardo Minasi (violin) & Il Pomo d'Oro (Naive)

I've snagged a couple of these Naive Vivaldi recordings lately and really dig 'em.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - String Quartet No. 1 (1855)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A marvelous recording of Couperin's keyboard works. Certainly recommended for anyone who admires the keyboard works of Bach or Scarlatti.


----------



## JACE

Now this:










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
Disc 11 - Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 / Dresden Staatskapelle

Beautiful.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat i am featuring Feldman's only opera Neither based on Samuel Beckett:






A few guys are in here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Edda _Moser_- Mozart with _drama_.

_I love this cd. _ Every cut. She has the most intuitive dramatic sense. This is singing that I can believe in.

Her "_Der Holle Rache_" from _Die Zauberflote_ is off the charts. It has the beautiful mid-range of a Janet Baker, the high end flourishes of a vintage Sutherland, and a drama that approximates Maria Callas' own version.

Yes, its extraordinary in every way.

The refurbished sound on the Warner Classics incarnation (not pictured) is glorious as well.

I just played the Queen of the Night cuts for a friend of mine who doesn't even like Mozart- and _he _really liked Moser's singing on this.

This last time I got this excited about a Mozart recital cd was upon hearing Janet Baker.


----------



## tortkis

Mauricio Kagel: String Quartet No. 1, 2 & 3; Pan - Arditti String Quartet








Kagel is becoming my favorite Darmstadt composers. I think he is quite unique among them.


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> And where, pray, amongst all this extolling of the virtues of Horowitz/Rubinstein/Pollini/Moravec et al as players of Chopin, are Cortot and Moiseiwitsch???????? They, for me, are two who NEVER fail in Chopin. If I had to pick just one pianist for Chopin it would be Cortot. He seemed to live the music with a passionate ecstasy that leaves many others sounding pale by comparison. That's my opinion anyway for what it's worth!!
> PS. if you've never heard Percy Grainger's performance of the Chopin 3rd Sonata, then you've really missed something very special.


ShropshireMoose,

Is there a particular Chopin/Cortot release that you would recommend? A favorite transfer? A particular work that I NEED to hear?

I'm all ears.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - String Quartet No. 2 (1857)


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "El Salon Mexico" (May 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Fernandez: "Batuque",
Guarunieri: "Brazilian Dance",
Revueltas: "Sensemaya" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Foss: "Phorion" (May 2, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vaughan Williams:
"Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis" (December 21, 1976 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Fantasia on Greensleeves" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Milhaud: "Creation of the world"
[Playing] Columbia Chamber Orchestra (March 22, 1951 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Albert7

Piston Viola Concerto from musicrom on TinyChat:


----------



## Weston

*Serebrier: Fantasia for strings*
José Serebrier / Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse










Trying to make room for shorter works after checking out the excellent shorter works thread. This piece has some very unusual sounding sonorities at first when the upper strings fade gradually in. It's disconcerting in a good way.

I'm not sure but this little work seems to borrow Schittke's polystylism ideas. Or maybe I just can't pigeonhole it.

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
Neville Marriner / London Symphony Orchestra / Cecile Ousset, piano










I haven't heard this in ages. Marriner takes a bit lighter approach than I recall as the norm, but pulls out all the stops for the finale. The slow movement is quite beautiful. I don't think I ever paid much attention to it as a kid, when slow just didn't cut it. My goodness -- the final movement does rather wander from one thing to the next! Somehow it's all unified with repeated if morphed themes.

*William Levi Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony*
Leopold Stokowski - American Symphony Orchestra










There's not much at first in the way of themes to grab hold of, but that doesn't matter by 7 minutes into it when the brass intrudes on the entire neighborhood's peace. Then the themes do become rather like old spirituals, so this is like a modernized Dvorak (even quoting Dvorak or his source material in the finale) with a slight hint of Gershwin and occasional lapses into what sounds like a train bell. It's an oddity for certain -- not a piece I would expect from the baton of Stokowski. The recording or remastering is superb for 1963.

And, I'm still not caught up on this thread, so here's a nightcap.

*Rubbra: Symphony No. 10, Op 145 "Sinfonia Da Camera"*
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales










A short , one movement symphony, intermittently moving though my ears are getting a little fatigued by this time. The Dawson Symphony is still on my mind too, so this is a good stopping point.

All good choices this evening if I say so myself!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

[The Hagen Quartet & Sabine Meyer] W. A. Mozart - Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major


----------



## Albert7

In TinyChat tonight, listening to Morton Feldman's Piano from 1977.






mahlerian and musicrom1 are in with me on this trip.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven - Grosse Fuge - Alban Berg Quartet
Yes, I'm listening to it again. No, I'm not bored of it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W. A. Mozart "Klarinettenkonzert" Sabine Meyer


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm not sure where the confusion comes in but this album of Vivaldi Recorder Concertos is titled "Chamber Concertos" and there is another recording altogether with different catalogue numbers called the "Complete Recorder Concertos". I'm not sure what the difference is but this is the recording I listened to this evening. I'm not a huge Baroque fan and I have to be in a peculiar mood to dig any out of my collection. Still I did find this enjoyable albeit a little same sounding after about the first three. I suppose that is mostly why I listen to very little Baroque. There's just not enough there to hold my interest but I did listen to the entire CD and resisted the temptation to put on something else.









Kevin


----------



## Dave Whitmore

ANNE SOPHIE-MUTTER - Mozart Violin Concerto # 5 ~ Camerata Salzburg


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers Cycle (Part five: La Coupure)

Steven Schick and Jessica Cottis, cond.

from the World Premiere of the full cycle in 2010


----------



## Albert7

scratchy featuring this tonight on TinyChat for the guys:






Violin Concerto by Glass.


----------



## Pugg

Liszt: Don Juan Fantasy

Liszt: Sonetto No. 104 del Petrarca

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 10

Bartók: Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs, Op. 20 (Sz. 74)

Bartók: Etude, Op. 18, No. 1

Bartók: Etude, Op. 18, No. 2

Bartók: Etude, Op. 18, No. 3


----------



## Itullian

Liszt piano sonata B minor
Angela Hewitt
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Josh




----------



## Dave Whitmore

ANNE-SOPHIE MUTTER ~ Mozart Violin Concerto # 3 in G major - Camerata Salzburg


----------



## Albert7

bear and I are listening on Tinychat to

Franz Xaver Mozart- Piano Quartet in G-minor op. 1


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's String Quartet No.6 - Jack Quartet

high time I started supporting this on the SQ thread


----------



## Dave Whitmore

ANNE- SOPHIE MUTTER ~ Mozart Violin Concerto # 4 in D major ~ Camerata Salzburg


----------



## Dave Whitmore

ANNE SOPHIE-MUTTER - Mozart Violin Concerto # 1 ~ Camerata Salzburg


----------



## Albert7

Dave Whitmore said:


> ANNE SOPHIE-MUTTER - Mozart Violin Concerto # 1 ~ Camerata Salzburg


Impressive, I wonder if they have all of the Mozart concertos on Youtube by the same group and Mutter.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

albertfallickwang said:


> Impressive, I wonder if they have all of the Mozart concertos on Youtube by the same group and Mutter.


 it looks like they have all five violin concertos with the same people.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Digging around in my collection I found this, which I'd pretty much forgotten about, a gift from a friend who played the Ondes Martenot.

Composer: Marcel Landowski
Mouvement pour orchestre a cordes 
Souvenir d'un jardin d'enfance (Laurent Decker - Oboe)
Concerto pour ondes Martenot (Francoise Deslogeres - Ondes Martenot)
Concerto pour Basson (Gilbert Audin - Bassoon)

Ensemble Orchestral Harmonia Nova - Didier Bouture

It's ok. Nothing earth shattering, though I do like the sound of the Ondes.


----------



## SimonNZ

Frederick Jacobi's Cello Concerto - Alban Gerhardt, cello, Anton Rickenbacher, cond.


----------



## Kivimees

A favourite French composer of mine:


----------



## ptr

String Quartet Morning!

*Hans Werner Henze* - String Quartets 1 - 5 (Wergo)







-








The Arditti Quartet

Awesome!

/ptr


----------



## Andolink

*Detlev Müller-Siemens*: 
_Streichtrio_ for violin, viola and violoncello (2002)
_distant traces_ for violin, viola and piano (2007)
_…called dusk_ for violoncello and piano (2008-2009)
_lost traces_ for violin, viola, violoncello and piano (2007) 
Mondrian Ensemble Basel


----------



## csacks

Sunny morning in this warm March down here in Chile. Early wake up to take my daughter to her school. I need something strong with my coffee, so I went for Beethoven´s 7th, in a version by Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt and Wienner Philharmoniker Orchestra.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

JACE said:


> ShropshireMoose,
> 
> Is there a particular Chopin/Cortot release that you would recommend? A favorite transfer? A particular work that I NEED to hear?
> 
> I'm all ears.


The four ballades and complete preludes from 1933 are a good place to start, they're on youtube I notice. The fourth ballade is particularly fine, one of the greatest recordings of Chopin ever made I'd say. You can get the 6 CD set that EMI put out of his complete Chopin recordings fairly cheaply on Amazon I see, but if you find yourself becoming addicted to Cortot's playing then you're as well to get the 40 CD set on Warner/EMI which is cheap indeed for the riches it contains - I see it's on Amazon USA for $74 (and that's including shipping), which is incredibly good value. Cortot's Chopin and Schumann are second to none, then there's his Saint-Saens 4th Concerto, unquestionably THE finest recording of a Saint-Saens Piano Concerto ever made, also the classic trios with Thibaud and Casals, it's a wonderful set and one which I never tire of listening to, and so much better than the 78s which I so diligently collected in the early 1980s when I first started work and began to collect records with a passion that continues unabated to this day!
Also, I note that Benno Moiseiwitsch's performance of the Chopin Scherzo No.3 is on youtube, do listen to this if you are able, another desert island disc for me!! Hope this is all of some help. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* piano concertos

No 17 & 26


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is mostly chamber music*

Good morning TC from balmy Albany, NY! It has gotten above freezing for the first time in forever! Woo!









Yet another new arrival, another version of the Beethoven Violin Concerto, this time paired with the Romances for Violin and Orchestra. Christian Tetzlaff plays the solo violin and David Zinman leads the Tonhalle Orchester Zürich. What makes this one interesting for me is that this one uses the cadenza that Beethoven wrote for the piano transcription transcribed to the violin (I hope that makes sense!). The Romances are new to me, although I may have heard them on the radio a time or two, and they didn't leave too much of an impression on me.

As an aside, what is up with the cover art on this one? The last thing I think of when I think Beethoven Violin Concerto is a dog looking through a hole in a fence! Was some stock art of a painting for a picture of a landscape too much to ask for?









After that, I decided to listen to nothing but chamber music for the rest of the night. Starting off, I listened to all of the Mozart Piano Trios, performed by the Beaux Arts Trio and the Clarinet Trio performed by Stephen Kovacevic (piano), Jack Brymer (clarinet), and Patrick Ireland (viola).









After that, the Opus 74 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet playing. Fantastic set found at a rock bottom price, if you are willing to live with MP3s.









Finishing out with the two string quartets written by Camille Saint-Saens with the Fine Arts Quartet playing. Not as engaging as other quartets but still enjoyable.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Journeying along the byways again. The Wolf-Ferrari concerto is an unashamedly Romantic and lyrical work. Good performance from Ulf Hoelscher, but I can't help wondering what Anne-Sophie might do with this.


----------



## csacks

Keeping with Beethoven, now it is Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna Orchestra playing the 3rd symphony. I had listened a lot about them, but had not the chance to listen their work. As always happens to me with new versions, they sound a little odd until I get used to them. Anyway, it is a well balanced record, nice tempo. It is just in the Allegro. Lets wait to the Marcha Funebre to have a better impression of it.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 3
*Helga Dernesch / Sir Georg Solti *


----------



## MagneticGhost

Alfred Deller and his consort 
Orlando Gibbons - Anthems, Madrigals and Fantasies

hhhmm - Is it only me who can't see the pic. I've had a real problem since I moved to Google Chrome. Anyone know why that would be. I've been downloading to my computer to post pics and found out today that eventually I'll run out of allowance so would like to go back to posting IMG links again.


----------



## Bruce

*Franck by Buniatishvili*



Marschallin Blair said:


> This CD is _EX_-quis-ite.
> 
> Khatia Buniatishvilli's nuanced and sympathetic accompaniment is _wonderful_. Renaud Capucon's violin playing is poised and passionate without ever becoming the least bit self-indulgent at the expense of his partner. These two play marvelously well together- Capucon being no stranger to playing with high-voltage pianists, as Martha Argerich has been his collaborator before.
> 
> The sound engineering is fantastic- with perhaps the violin being miked just a tad too forward for my taste and inclination- but no matter. The Franck sonata is as passionately committed as one could hope for- and the last movement of the Grieg sonata is played like its Rachmaninov. I just love the fervid Romanticism of these performances.


I'm listening to the Franck violin sonata right now, even as these characters are appearing on my computer screen. This is a very good recording--I think it tops anything I already own. An excellent recommendation, and I am very wise (if I may say so myself) for following up on it.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 4
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

Written during World War Two, this symphony is full of patriotic fervor.
A cousin to Persichetti's Third Piano Sonata.

Fine performance by Schwarz/Seattle.


----------



## Bruce

*Rubinstein's Chopin*



JACE said:


> Bruce, I've been listening to this entire first disc over and over, and it's knocking me out!
> 
> I've decided to proceed through this set methodically, getting to know each disc well before proceeding to the next. And, with TEN discs in this set, there's a lot to take in. (I'm already familiar with Rubinstein's recordings of the Nocturnes, but not much else.) A wonderful "problem" to have!


When I was in high school, way, way back in days of yore, my dad had a couple of Lps of Chopin recorded by Rubinstein--his polonaises and a disk of miscellanea, such as the Berceuse, Fantasy in F minor, Tarantelle and Bolero, et al. I remember reading on the liner notes that Rubinstein's playing was considered "rather dry," which I didn't understand at the time. But after more acquaintance with other artists, I see what the author meant. Rubinstein doesn't gush with Romanticism when he plays. This may or may not have been Chopin's intention, (though I also read somewhere that Chopin himself played without much passion).

However, this is the style I've gotten quite accustomed to, and I prefer Rubinstein's interpretations above all others. I hope you have a very enjoyable time spent with this wonderful set.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 9
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

The most difficult of the 7 published Schuman symphonies for me to listen to.
The only one where I get fidgety. Perhaps because it commemorates a World War 2 nazi atrocity.


----------



## Bruce

*Horowitz*



Marschallin Blair said:


> Only when Horowitz was in his element- which for my firebrand tastes was the nineteen thirties- yes.
> 
> I love Rubinstein's Chopin overall much more than Horowitz's- its certainly more feminine and elegant- I just don't love it more than Horowitz's Chopin from the thirties, which for me is one of the Seven Wonders of the World.
> 
> So, yes, JACE: _Vive la difference_.
> 
> <Collapsing into hugs and kisses.>
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have not heard many of Horowitz recordings of Chopin works, but I can understand he might excel at such works as the Heroic or Military polonaises. But in works where more legato is required, I think Horowitz tends to be a little less enjoyable. However, I find Horowitz supreme in his recordings of Scriabin, whose early work especially reminds me of Chopin.


----------



## brg5658

A surprisingly good "budget" recording of Pleyel, String Quartets, Op. 2 1-3! This has made my morning fly by!


----------



## Bruce

*Gardiner Schumann*

I'm now listening to Schumann's First symphony as recorded by Gardiner and the Orchestra Révolutionnaire et Romantique.









Gardiner's pretty good in this repertoire, isn't he? My only other recording of Schumann's first is by Böhm, and I've not heard it often enough to make a worthwhile comparison, but this Gardiner recording is certainly top notch.


----------



## Bruce

*Pollini's Chopin*



JACE said:


> Along with Rubinstein, my other favorite Chopinist is Ivan Moravec.
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard Pollini's Chopin.


I prefer Rubinstein. I had a disc of Pollini playing Chopin's Scherzi, but I thought it lacked a certain poetry which Rubinstein brought to these works. There are some works in which I think Pollini is exceptional, and his Chopin was technically as perfect as it could get, but I prefer his playing of other composers, especially Beethoven's late sonati.

I also agree with your assessment of Moravec, JACE. He was a wonderful pianist in everything I heard of his. But his Chopin may even top Rubinstein for me.


----------



## Bruce

*Hartmann*



JACE said:


> Sure. I would say that the music is... Dramatic. Thrusting. Cinematic. Acerbic. Both symphonies employ all sorts of percussion, particularly marimbas (but not in a gamelan sort of way).
> 
> If I had to compare Hartmann to someone... maybe Béla Bartók? ...But more German sounding; there's an Expressionism vibe. If I had to guess, I'd say that Hartmann had listened to a lot Schoenberg also -- but Hartmann is less forbidding than Schoenberg. (Or at least less forbidding than _some_ Schoenberg).
> 
> Give it a whirl. I think you'd like it.


It's been a long time since I heard any of Hartmann's symphonies, but from what I recall, I think you've nailed it, JACE.


----------



## Bruce

*Copland Fantasy*



elgars ghost said:


> An interesting compilation focussing on Copland's piano output from both the early and late stages of his career. Nice to get a disc which features some of the more unexplored corners rather than, say, the more familiar Variations or the later Sonata.


What's your impression of the Piano Fantasy, EG? I've got a recording by Leo Smit of this work, and it's a tough one to like. One of Copland's most acerbic and stark works, I think.


----------



## Bruce

*Cliburn's Prokofiev*



Vaneyes said:


> I'm all confused, now. I thought Argerich/Abbado were in the number one spot, with Janis/Kondrashin at number two.


Don't worry, it's a common mistake. 

Cliburn and Hendl are in my number 1 spot, but I haven't heard the other two you mention. Thanks for the recommendation--I'll have to give them a try. From what I've heard of Kondrashin's recordings, especially of Russian composers, I would expect him to be excellent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Britten's first opera (actually an operetta), and what a charming one it is - written when he was still only in his late 20s after having his appetite for the subject whetted during a lengthy stay in the States. The time spent over in the US served him well, as the Americana which dominates the music sounds quite convincing to these ears - Britten had obviously done his homework on the popular music of the day, whether it be folk or Broadway. Auden's libretto is quite bouncy in places, too.

Paul Bunyan was not too well received (Virgil Thomson trashed it, apparently). Britten was hoping for a Broadway performance later in the year, but this, and Britten's intention to revise the work in the light of initial critical negativity, was abandoned as the composer returned to the UK the following year. Thereafter, Britten pretty much allowed it to gather dust until he ran the rule over it again not long before his death which at least led to it being performed again, albeit infrequently compared to many of his other stage works.


----------



## Bruce

*fX*



albertfallickwang said:


> bear and I are listening on Tinychat to
> 
> Franz Xaver Mozart- Piano Quartet in G-minor op. 1


ah! Good old FX Mozart! I have a recording of some of his songs by Barbara Bonney, and they're really charming. I understand that FX did not care for the musical life, and became a government official when he grew older. It's a pity he didn't write more.


----------



## realdealblues

Over the last 24 hours...

*Schubert: Complete Symphonies*

View attachment 65435


Herbert Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden

I realized I hadn't listen to Schubert in a while so I decided to binge...

I have Schubert Symphony Cycles from Muti, Bohm, Harnoncourt, Kertesz, Immerseel, Marriner, Sawallisch, Karajan, Goodman and Bruggen. The only competition to Blomstedt's cycle in my mind is from Riccardo Muti with the Vienna Philharmonic. I honestly go back and forth between the two as to which is my favorite. They both are leaps and bounds above the rest of the competition though.

The real star here is the Staatskapelle Dresden. Back in the 70's and 80's the Staatskapelle Dresden were just so amazing. The balances between the instruments are just exceptional. Their Bruckner cycle with Eugen Jochum (Oh, with that Dresden brass!), their Wagner Ring Cycle with Janowski, their Richard Strauss recordings with Rudolf Kempe and Blomstedt's Beethoven and Schubert cycles all hail from that time period and ALL are amazingly performed.

Blomstedt could be an excellent conductor when he wanted to and he leads the Dresdeners in some of best Schubert around on these discs. Great choice of tempos, everything flows completely natural and the dynamics are just perfect.

Wonderful stuff...highly recommended. I may have to go back through it all again this weekend.


----------



## Bruce

*Some (mainly) British works*

Elgar - In the South, Op. 50 - Weldon conducts the London SO









An old recording in mono. The performance is good, but the sound is not. I thank those TC users who have inspired me to look more carefully into works by British composers such as Bax, Ireland, and Rubbra, whose works I could never fathom, but are now becoming quite enjoyable for me. This has helped me appreciate Elgar as well.

Herz - Piano Concerto No. 5 in F minor









Leighton - Concerto for Strings, Op. 39









Thank you, Weston, for the notice. This really is a bleak work. I'll put it on next time I want to snuggle up to some existential angst.

And Alwyn - Symphony No. 5









whose works are a bit more approachable to me than Bax, Elgar, Rubbra, and Ireland.


----------



## brotagonist

I have been listening to Richard Strauss since the '70s. Who didn't count Also sprach Zarathustra as one of the seminal introductory pieces to classical music? The thing is, while Strauss wrote a good number of tone poems, the bulk of his oeuvre is opera. That left a huge chunk of his work unexplored and, to a certain degree, less accessible. I decided to remedy that with a couple of acquisitions, the first of which is:















Strauss Elektra
Sinopoli/Wiener Philharmoniker

I got the Brilliant Classics reissue on the left; on the right is the original Deutsche Grammophon cover.

There are a number of recordings of this masterpiece, counting only the more modern stereo studio recordings. Of the ones I would consider, I could have had Solti for $2 less and any of a number of others for about $5 more. So, why did I gamble on this one?

The leader of the pack might be Solti, but Nilsson's voice has some detractors and, for the leading role, that is an important consideration. Music Web International writes of Alessandra Marc on the Sinopoli recording: "very fine in the title role, and absolutely compelling in her closing scene." I can attest to that! You don't need to be an opera nut to hear that hers is a challenging role and she is simply remarkable  They go on to praise the Vienna Philharmonic and the quality of the recording. The Chicago Tribune review is not favourable to the cast in Böhm's recording with the Vienna Phil, but suggests that the entire cast of the Sinopoli are the equals of their roles. And the venerable BBC music magazine:

"Last year I welcomed Barenboim's for Teldec as the best recent modern recording of Elektra, preferable, despite Marjana LipoviSek's marvellous Klytemnestra, to Sawallisch's authoritative if slightly safe account for EMI. This new version from Sinopoli is another strong contender, but be warned: like Barenboim, Sinopoli plays the opera with cuts, some more irritating than others, so those wanting the score complete will need the Sawallisch after all. The Sinopoli is ideal for those who want to concentrate on Strauss the musician. Indeed Sinopoli's absolute grip on the music's structure, his tempering of its volatility, his analytical delineation of its iridescent orchestral colours and scrupulous grading of its mind-blowing climaxes provide strong aural evidence for a unified view of Strauss's oeuvre: that the late neo-classicism is already present, to a lesser degree of course, in this most expressionistic of all his works. As a consequence, the recording balance favours the orchestra, the VPO on glorious form; just as well given that, apart from Deborah Voigt's radiant Chrysothemis, the singing, whilst perfectly acceptable, is fairly routine. Alessandra Marc (Barenboim's Chrysothemis) and Hanna Schwarz offer a reliably solid Elektra and Klytemnestra respectively, Ramey a sound Orestes and Jerusalem a fluent, unexaggerated Aegisthus. This then is symphonic Strauss at his most absorbing - a tone poem with obbligato voices - and, for all its faults, an excellent place to become acquainted with one of this century's seminal scores."

They gave the recording 4* for both performance and sound. I'd like to know what they are saving the 5* for.

With nothing but my ears to go on and no previous listening, I can say that Marc and the Vienna are fabulous! You would be hard-pressed to find a better recording, with both cast and orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970/1.


----------



## Albert7

Focusing this morning on the iTunes version of this album:









May probably re-listen again to the other album from yesterday.


----------



## omega

*Bernstein*
_Serenade after Plato's Symposium_
Itzakh Perlman | Seiji Ozawa | Boston Symphony Orchestra








*Szymanowski*
_Symphonie No.3 'Song of the Night'_
Karol Stryja (tenor) | Antoni Wit | Polish State Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra








*Scriabin*
_Poem of Ectasy_
Riccardo Muti | The Philadelphia Orchestra








Wow! Muti knows how to deal with Scriabin! Stunning interpretation.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> I'm all confused, now. I thought Argerich/Abbado were in the number one spot, with Janis/Kondrashin at number two.


Not for me. Cliburn/Hendl hit just the right mix of neo-romantic sweetness and sparkle.

What a shame Cliburn stopped growing as a pianist-and I'm not referring to the tall Texan's height.
This was a pianist whose beautiful tone and poetic playing rivaled Rubinstein's.
Unlike Rubinstein, Cliburn had the technique to play anything.
His withdrawal from concertizing and recording was a huge blow to me personally.


----------



## millionrainbows

George Perle: Piano Works










Very pleasant listening, engaging, and beautiful. Serial music at its most accessible.

And now, for something completely different:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Not for me. Cliburn/Hendl hit just the right mix of neo-romantic sweetness and sparkle.
> 
> What a shame Cliburn stopped growing as a pianist-and I'm not referring to the tall Texan's height.
> This was a pianist whose beautiful tone and poetic playing rivaled Rubinstein's.
> Unlike Rubinstein, Cliburn had the technique to play anything.
> His withdrawal from concertizing and recording was a huge blow to me personally.


Thanks for replying, hp. I never bought into Cliburn. Some of that resistance was due to RCA sound recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> Over the last 24 hours...
> 
> *Schubert: Complete Symphonies*
> 
> View attachment 65435
> 
> 
> Herbert Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> I realized I hadn't listen to Schubert in a while so I decided to binge...
> 
> I have Schubert Symphony Cycles from Muti, Bohm, Harnoncourt, Kertesz, Immerseel, Marriner, Sawallisch, Karajan, Goodman and Bruggen. The only competition to Blomstedt's cycle in my mind is from Riccardo Muti with the Vienna Philharmonic. I honestly go back and forth between the two as to which is my favorite. They both are leaps and bounds above the rest of the competition though.
> 
> The real star here is the Staatskapelle Dresden. Back in the 70's and 80's the Staatskapelle Dresden were just so amazing. The balances between the instruments are just exceptional. Their Bruckner cycle with Eugen Jochum (Oh, with that Dresden brass!), their Wagner Ring Cycle with Janowski, their Richard Strauss recordings with Rudolf Kempe and Blomstedt's Beethoven and Schubert cycles all hail from that time period and ALL are amazingly performed.
> 
> Blomstedt could be an excellent conductor when he wanted to and he leads the Dresdeners in some of best Schubert around on these discs. Great choice of tempos, everything flows completely natural and the dynamics are just perfect.
> 
> Wonderful stuff...highly recommended. I may have to go back through it all again this weekend.


Well said. Another Staats. Dresden Schubert, I like.:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Carlo Maria Giulini - Great Conductors of the 20th Century*
Disc 1:
- Rossini: Overture to _Tancredi_ / Philharmonia O
- Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 / CSO
- Ravel: _Ma mère l'Oye_ / BRSO
- Bizet: _Jeux d'enfants_ / Philharmonia O


----------



## DiesIraeCX

A. Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31 (1928) (Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra)






Schoenberg is a master of creating atmosphere with his wonderful harmonies. This was his first twelve-tone composition for a large ensemble, it was premiered in December 1928 by the Berliner Philharmoniker with Wilhelm Furtwangler at the helm. (wiki)

Schoenberg - Suite im alten Stile, for String Orchestra (1934)

One of the many sides of Schoenberg. Definitely a more "accessible" piece, it's still unmistakably Schoenberg, I'd recognize those melodies anywhere!


----------



## D Smith

Since the Rach 3 was in the air today, one of my favorite pieces, I listened to Yuja Wang and Dudamel perform it. This is a very good recording but not in the same league as Argerich. There was not enough emotional content for me, and the orchestra didn't seem quite able to keep up with Wang in places. However, the companion piece on this disc I thought was excellently performed - Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto. It seemed a very good fit for Wang's gifts.


----------



## Morimur

*Nicolas Gombert - Tribulatio et angustia (Stephen Rice)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione'; Symphony No. 35 in B-Flat Major; Symphony No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione' (Nicholas Ward; Northern Chamber Orchestra).









No. 26: What a wonderful symphony - love that first movement! The contrast between the defiant, furious beginning and the later, lyrical themes is classic. The development here is timeless, imo. The 2nd movement has wonderful lyricism and a melody that somewhat reminds me of J. S. Bach. The Menuet & Trio ends the symphony on a sombre note that brings back the shaded contrasts of the 1st movement.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 4, w. ABM/Gracis (rec.1957).

View attachment 65451


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for replying, hp. I never bought into Cliburn. Some of that resistance was due to RCA sound recording.:tiphat:


I heard him play live in NYC. Never took a chance moving away from his comfort zone. A shame.

Reminds me of Sibelius quitting so early.


----------



## Guest

Pyotr Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 1 in g, Op. 13
Michael Tilson Thomas, Boston Symphony Orchestra

I'm listening to this for the first time in several years. I don't remember it being so good. I guess my critical ear has changed more than I thought.


----------



## Vaneyes

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A marvelous recording of Couperin's keyboard works. Certainly recommended for anyone who admires the keyboard works of Bach or Scarlatti.


It is, and an improvement on HM's Rameau sound recording for him five years earlier. Tharaud's Couperin tempi can be a little fast for me, but that's nit-picking while I hope for Warner Classics remastering and reissue of Marcelle Meyer 1946/7 recs. Warner did a spectacular job with her Rameau.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 3
NY Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Schuman's most well-known symphony, sounding a bit dated to these ears.
Excellent performance, though.


----------



## aajj

Some days i wake and my body tells me "Bartok," other days it tells me "Mozart." Today it told me both.

Mozart & Perahia/English Chamber Orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 25, K503









Bartok & Pollini/Abbado/Chicago
Piano Concertos 1 & 2


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 8
NY Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

One of Schuman's better symphonies.

This performance has a real sense of occasion as it came from a live performance inaugurating Philharmonic Hall, the NY Philharmonic's new home.

This performance leaves the Gerard Schwarz/Seattle interpretation in the dust, IMHO and is concrete proof that Bernstein should have recorded all of the published Schuman symphonies, 3-10.


----------



## csacks

Schubert´s piano trios. Mind blowing. This time the performance is by Jos Van Immerseel, Vera Beths and Anner Bylsma, in a CD by Sony, via Spotify.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruce said:


> What's your impression of the Piano Fantasy, EG? I've got a recording by Leo Smit of this work, and it's a tough one to like. One of Copland's most acerbic and stark works, I think.


I agree. It is undeniably challenging compared to most, if not all of his other piano output, but one which I think rewards repeated listening - the impression I get as the work progresses is, after an initial if uneasy calm, like a kind of volcanic tension with the odd splutter here and there amongst the occasional larger outburst and, as if it can't go any farther, the lava burns itself out nicely in the final section by gradually settling down and concluding with a gentler reiteration of the initial material.


----------



## almc

The best Stravinsky is the pergolezian one ...


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Spohr's Symphony No.4 "The Consecration of Sounds" - Howard Griffiths, cond


----------



## Haydn man

I was all settled on the Gardiner set as the one to get, then Jim Prideaux suggested the Zinman set.
Like a fool I tried, and they are great also!
Not the full HIP like Gardiner but a hybrid with smaller sized orchestra, modern instruments with period style brass.
Now I don't know which I prefer

Damn you sir!

(Actually many thanks for a great recommendation)


----------



## Albert7

Alone in TinyChat listening to Feldman's Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello from 1987.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-Violin Concerto and 2nd Symphony performed by Pekka Kuusisto ,Leif Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O.


----------



## Bruce

*Cliburn's Comfort Zone*



hpowders said:


> I heard him play live in NYC. Never took a chance moving away from his comfort zone. A shame.
> 
> Reminds me of Sibelius quitting so early.


Kind of makes one wonder if he would have been a bit more comfortable exploring other repertoire if he had not won the Tchaikovsky competition at such a young age.


----------



## Guest

These Brahms recording are new to me:








Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77
Lisa Batiashvili, violin
Staatskapelle Dresden, Christian Thielemann








Piano Concerto No. 1 in d, Op. 15 &
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat, Op. 83
Hélène Grimaud, piano
Andris Nelsons, Wiener Philharmonic

I am aware of my bias toward newer recordings by beautiful soloists, so I am unable to find any flaws with these recordings.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

brg5658 said:


> A surprisingly good "budget" recording of Pleyel, String Quartets, Op. 2 1-3! This has made my morning fly by!


Naxos has a lot of rather good chamber music recordings. This particular ensemble (Enso Quartet) has also recorded a fine set of Alberto Ginastera's string quartets for Naxos, by the way.


----------



## Bruce

*Fantasy*



elgars ghost said:


> I agree. It is undeniably challenging compared to most, if not all of his other piano output, but one which I think rewards repeated listening - the impression I get as the work progresses is, after an initial if uneasy calm, like a kind of volcanic tension with the odd splutter here and there amongst the occasional larger outburst and, as if it can't go any farther, the lava burns itself out nicely in the final section by gradually settling down and concluding with a gentler reiteration of the initial material.


Thanks EG, I'll definitely have to give this another listen with your comments in mind. Such analysis I find to be quite helpful.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 19*

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1; *Schumann: Introduction and Allegro; *Mendelssohn: Capriccio Brillant
Rudolf Serkin, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra; *Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)










Forced to pick just one, I suppose Brahms' First is my favorite concerto, and the Serkin/Szell recording is _certainly_ my favorite performance. Brahms' music is full of contradictions and this performance bears them out. It's tender and forceful, dramatic and melancholic, fiery and reflective. Coursing through it all, there's a sense of noble strength that suffuses the performance like a golden sunset -- that special Brahmsian glow. Honestly, I'm trying not to gush, but it's _that_ good. I only wish the sound quality was a better. It's the only (slight) blemish on an otherwise perfect record. By the way, the Schumann and Mendelssohn works are fine. But the Brahms is the main attraction.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mennin's String Quartet No.2 - Kohon Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

Time to do the Freddy...
*
Rachmaninov*: Sonata 2, Etudes-tableaux, Op. 39, w. Kempf.

View attachment 65468


----------



## Jos

My latest find from the 2nd hand shop. 
Lovely music, very much still in the classical period. Must read up on these works from a still young Ludwig, the linernotes should be a good startingpoint. 
Can't really focus on reading or typing, just absorbing this music. IPad now goes black for a while. Happy listening !


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 3
Yefim Bronfman
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Esa-Pekka Salonen

The first two movements are among the most touching Bartok ever wrote.
The very beginning of the concerto is played so beguilingly, it must be heard to be believed.
One of the great performances of this concerto!
My only regret is that the sound isn't a bit more immediate.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruce said:


> Thanks EG, I'll definitely have to give this another listen with your comments in mind. Such analysis I find to be quite helpful.


You're welcome, but you still may want to elicit the opinions of others as it probably made a completely different impression on them! :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Absolutely superb - excellent music, excellent singing. A little too rich, I think one Mass would have been enough. If we had heard one in church, we would thought it a brilliant addition to the service.


----------



## Wood

BARTOK String Quartet No. 2 (Novak Quartet)

Recorded here:










Regrettably the Philips Duo sleeve notes do not narrow it down further.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gurdjeff and De Hartmann's Journey To Inaccessible Places - Alain Kremski, piano

I knew Keith Jarrett did a Gurdjeff album, but I hadn't realized there was such a strong connection between the two. Many facets of this music from the mid 20s sounds like proto-Jarrett, and seem to contain a number of ideas included in his early albums largely unchanged.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 2*

The cover looks like this, except there's a 2 where the 4 is.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ginastera
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26*
Enso String Quartet [Naxos, 2009]

My favourite of Ginastera's three










*Kagel
String quartet No. 1
Pan**
Arditti Quartet, *with Dietmar Weisner (piccolo) [Naive, 1989]










*Haydn
String Quartet Op. 74/3 'the Rider'*
Tacaks Quartet [Hyperion, 2010]
*String quartet Op 77/1 in G and Op 77/2 in F *
Smithson Quartet, [Harmonia Mundi, 1988]

The opus 77 quartets are my favourite Haydn chamber works. This is an unsung recording by an 'early' HIP ensemble.

















*Ge Gan-Ru
String Quartet No. 5 'Fall of Baghdad'*
Modernworks [Naxos, 2009]

I really enjoyed this contemporary work which (I imagine) is a really powerful evocation of the sounds of modern warfare. Frightening, but impressive.



> For sheer visceral excitement, neither of these [Ge's 1st and 4th string quartets] quite approach Ge's String Quartet No. 5, "Fall of Baghdad." Inspired by George Crumb's Black Angels, but relating to -- ahem -- topical events, the opening movement "Abyss -- Screaming, Living Hell, Barbaric March" kicks up a fuss that would scare the hell out of Helmut Lachenmann. From there it achieves a sincere and organic dramatic arch made up out of small sections and the string quartet exactly plays out the various parts described -- "Bazaar," "Music from Heaven," "Desolation" -- and so forth. The piece makes use of all kinds of bizarre techniques of tone production, yet never seems to be "about" that; Ge has picked his program, and he sticks to it.
> Dave Lewis (AllMusic)


*Martinu
String Quartet No. 7 'Concerto da Camera'*
Panocha Quartet [Supraphon, 1981]

This is a splendid, gentle, contemplative and inventive work that I have loved for a long time - It's good to hear it again.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> BARTOK String Quartet No. 2 (Novak Quartet)


Are the Novak quartet good in Bartok 2, Wood? My long treasured Prokofiev quartets LP was a Novak Quartet recording for Philips


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Kind of makes one wonder if he would have been a bit more comfortable exploring other repertoire if he had not won the Tchaikovsky competition at such a young age.


But man, he was a sensation! His Tchaikovsky 1 is still the best I've ever heard as is IMHO, his Rach 3, Schumann, MacDowell 2 and of course, Prokofiev 3. I'm sorry he didn't choose to record all the Prokofiev piano concertos.


----------



## Guest

What a delightful disc! She plays with extraordinary élan and virtuosity. The sound is a bit distant for my taste, but it is certainly good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shostakovich, Quartet No. 3


----------



## KenOC

Mozart Piano Concerto K.459 in F, Arthur Schoonderwoerd with Cristoferi. Not for enemies of the HIP, because this is about as HIP as it comes!


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Are the Novak quartet good in Bartok 2, Wood? My long treasured Prokofiev quartets LP was a Novak Quartet recording for Philips


Yes, I'm really enjoying this work TV, I've played it several times recently. Beautiful, wild and dark in turns, it has great scope for a 27 minute piece whilst remaining quite wholesome too.

This was from 1965. The sound is great and it comes in an economical set.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/bartok/dp/B...510789&sr=1-6&keywords=bartok+string+quartets

It is the only version I've heard, so I can't make any comparison unfortunately, though I will be seeing the Edinburgh Quartet perform it later this month.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*

I just saw this on Amazon for $18. It looks interesting. If anyone has any comments on it, I'm interested.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*
> 
> I just saw this on Amazon for $18. It looks interesting. If anyone has any comments on it, I'm interested.
> 
> View attachment 65471


Great performances throughout the set, and it has a wide range of Schoenberg's works including rarities like Die glueckliche Hand and the Three Pieces for Chamber Orchestra. The main problems are the lack of texts (and there's a lot of vocal music included) and the somewhat cavernous recorded sound, which can swamp the counterpoint and make some of the echoes in the upper range sound odd/shrill.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ives, Psalm 67

Nicely done. This sounds like it was written yesterday.


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's For Bunita Marcus in a busy TinyChat room:


----------



## Revel

Grieg: Complete Music With Orchestra
Neeme Jaarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
6 CD set

Only listening to Peer Gynt presently. The mood of the music in this Suite is a real Roller Coaster. Some of the saddest music I've heard, but also some upbeat stuff. Glad I put in the disc.

I know some DG audio gets a bad rap, but the audio quality on this box set is A+.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Humoreske, Op.20
Rachmaninoff: Barcarolle and Humoresque, Op.10 Nos 3 and 5
Liszt: Consolation No.3 in D-flat
Liszt-Busoni-Horowitz: Mephisto Waltz No.1 Vladimir Horowitz

The first recording of Horowitz that I ever bought, as a Christmas present to myself in 1980! Performances of Schumann's Humoreske have always been fairly few and far between, and this is one of the best. Horowitz plays the piece very much as an organic whole, each section seeming to move effortlessly into the next, it really is a wonderful performance and I cannot recommend it highly enough, likewise the Rachmaninoff pieces. The Liszt shows to perfection Horowitz's ability to spin a lovely singing line, and the Mephisto Waltz, with some passages from Busoni's edition plus Horowitz's own additions, predictably brings the house down. A great recital.


----------



## pianississimo

Chilling with M Pletnev playing Tchaikovsky's Seasons. August at the moment. Fantastic CD!


----------



## SimonNZ

Pascal Dusapin's String Quartet No.2 "Time Zones" - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Mozart Piano Concerto K.459 in F, Arthur Schoonderwoerd with Cristoferi. Not for enemies of the HIP, because this is about as HIP as it comes!


I've heard that recording and did not like it at all. Mozart's music should be beautiful not course and edgy. And I am definitely _not _an "enemy of the HIP".


----------



## brotagonist

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*
> 
> I just saw this on Amazon for $18. It looks interesting. If anyone has any comments on it, I'm interested.
> 
> View attachment 65471


I already had the bulk of Schoenberg's works, but this gave me both exciting alternate versions of some of my favourite pieces and filled in the gaps with loads of rarities that would have been difficult to collect individually. I think that the versions of some of the pieces recorded here are not my first choices, but, as a comprehensive introductory set or as alternate versions, all of these recordings are *very much* worth having. With shipping, you're paying about $2 per disc. What are you waiting for? Get it


----------



## mountmccabe

Elizabeth Maconchy - String Quartet 9 - Mistry String Quartet








Gloria Coates - Symphony 1 "Music on Open Strings" - Jorge Rotter, Siegerland Orchestra








I really love this symphony.


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










Beethoven: Triple Concerto / Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Pierre Fournier, Geza Anda
Brahms: Double Concerto / Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Janos Starker
Ferenc Fricsay, RSO Berlin


----------



## brotagonist

Morimur said:


>


You do have a taste for the macabre  That looks quite interesting. I will see if I can find any on YT.


----------



## Albert7

Five Pianos by Feldman right now in TinyChat with clavi and myself alone:






Where are the people tonight?


----------



## brotagonist

I didn't find the same recording, but I am listening to one of his motets now:

Gombert In Te Domine Speravi - Motet for 6 voices
{no performers indicated}


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 1
Yefim Bronfman
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Fine ending to this great CD.
My only regret is the sound is a bit reticent.


----------



## George O

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849)

Chopin: The Poetry of the Piano
Ballades
Preludes, op 28
Nocturnes

Ivan Moravec, piano

4-LP box set on The Classics Record Library (Camp Hill, Pennsylvania), from 1966
recorded by the Connoisseur Society


----------



## SimonNZ

Birtwistle's Nine Movements For String Quartet - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Albert7

On Tinychat with bear and trazom listening to Feldman's select stuff from Neither:


----------



## MozartsGhost

George O said:


> Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849)
> 
> Chopin: The Poetry of the Piano
> Ballades
> Preludes, op 28
> Nocturnes
> 
> Ivan Moravec, piano
> 
> 4-LP box set on The Classics Record Library (Camp Hill, Pennsylvania), from 1966
> recorded by the Connoisseur Society


I have that set and really enjoy it. The recording is very good and so is Moravec!










*Shostakovich* 
_"Leningrad" 
Symphony No 7 in C major, Op 60_

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund conducting


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 5
NY Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

As a symphony for strings, this is for me the least of Schuman's published 8 symphonies.

Worth an occasional listen, but nothing more.

Thus finishes for me, my listening to all the Schuman symphonies today.


----------



## hpowders

George O said:


> I could be happy with Moravec alone and no other Chopin records, I find him that good.


Don't just stop at Chopin! For those who may not know, Moravec was/is an incredible Debussy pianist too! :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Per Nørgård - Achilles and the Tortoise (1983)
Per Salo, piano






I am thinking I need more Nørgård piano works in my life. This is the only one I've heard or can find; my God, I've listened to it three times now.

Any one have any magic links to more of his piano works, the second sonata maybe?

From an Amazon review:
""Achilles and the Tortoise" (1983) is a work of super-virtuosity based on two interlocking scales that follow each other oh so closely but never meet. The musical flow is so fast that Nørgård plays on the listener's perception, for you can either try to distinguish one line or the other, or take in the whole that results from their merging. If you like Ligeti's piano etudes, this is a necessary companion. Salo's performance is disappointing -- he just doesn't seem up to the challenge. Much better is the recording by the dedicatee Yvar Mikhashoff."


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Dussek (1731-1799): Sinfonia in B Flat, Altner Bb3

Aapo Hakkinen directing the Helsinki Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

bear just appeared on the scene and he put up this on TinyChat:






Scarlatti sonatas played by Pletnev.


----------



## Albert7

centropolis posted this selection on TinyChat:






trazom, centropolis, and me... Tubin Symphony 4.


----------



## Becca

Listen/watch L'Italiana in Algeri

Marilyn Horne, Paolo Montarsolo Met/Levine


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> Listen/watch L'Italiana in Algeri
> 
> Marilyn Horne, Paolo Montarsolo Met/Levine


Love that opera.


----------



## Weston

*Mendelssohn: 2 Klavierstücke*
Daniel Barenboim, piano










The evening's opening short works.

*Brahms: Piano Quintet, in F minor, Op. 34a*
Maurizio Pollini / Quartetto Italiano










It's a Brahms chamber work. Nothing more needs saying.

*Prokofiev: Sonata for cello & piano in C major, Op. 119 *
Alexander Ivashkin, cello / Tatyana Lazareva, piano










Lots of interesting tonal colors from just the two instruments.

And the super short encore:

*Mendelssohn: Etude in F minor*
Benjamin Frith, piano










A fairly normal sampling on a rainy evening, soon to be icy again we hear. Stay safe everyone in the southeast US or wherever winter is spreading its last volley.


----------



## bejart

Franz Grill (ca.1756-1792): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.7, No.4

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 7 "In The Alps" (1875)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

albertfallickwang said:


> *Alone *in TinyChat listening to Feldman's Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello from 1987.


Yea...Feldman will do that to a fellow!


----------



## Albert7

My dad is listening to this wonderful album finally on the durn TV:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Bachianas Brasileiras_, Renee Fleming, soprano










_Quatre Chansons Francaises_, Jill Gomez, soprano










This is the score Herrmann should have won an Academy Award for and not _Taxi Driver_. Parts of it are unbelievably thrilling.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849)
> 
> Chopin: The Poetry of the Piano
> Ballades
> Preludes, op 28
> Nocturnes
> 
> Ivan Moravec, piano
> 
> 4-LP box set on The Classics Record Library (Camp Hill, Pennsylvania), from 1966
> recorded by the Connoisseur Society


Gorgeous Baby.

Hi Em.

_;D_


----------



## Albert7

flutey just put this wonderful piece on TinyChat for the guys to hear:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMl2WKc5mJshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMl2WKc5mJs


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Bachianas Brasileiras_, Renee Fleming, soprano


This reminds me of one of my favourite Villa Lobos pieces, although not one of his better known - _Momoprecoce_
Check out the Cristina Ortiz/Ashkenazy recording.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat, listening to Feldman's Madame Press Died Last Week at Ninety.






Lots of people are on tonight it seems.


----------



## Pugg

1. *Copland*: Concerto for Piano & Orch.
2. *Schuman*: Concerto on Old English Rounds, for Viola, Female Chorus & Orch.
3. S*chuman*: To Thee Old Cause


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian featuring to a busy TinyChat room Berlioz's Romeo and Juliette:






You gotta hear this folks!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

mozart requiem karajan


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Strauss*
_Death & Transfiguration_

*Paul Hindemith* 
_Symphony Mathis der Maler _

LSO
Horenstein conducting


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I discovered a really poor transfer of this great Piano Concerto and the 2nd symphony by Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski on YouTube, and I loved it so much that I had to own a copy. The CD arrived in the mail today and I am listening to both discs of this set. Just great Romantic era music! I wonder Dobrzynski might have been better known if Chopin had not been his contemporary? His music is certainly better than the spot history has given him.










Kevin

Kevin


----------



## JACE

Now listening to the Quartetto Italiano perform Schubert's "Death & the Maiden" Quartet:


----------



## Revel

Kevin Pearson said:


> I discovered a really poor transfer of this great Piano Concerto and the 2nd symphony by Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski on YouTube..... His music is certainly better than the spot history has given him.


Listening to the Concerto on Youtube now. Thank You. He was only 16 or 17 when he wrote it...a prodigy.

EDIT: OK, I'm 17 minutes into the Concerto. It's _amazing_. I'm buying it on Amazon as I type. My first purchase of a minor Composer. I knew this day would come...but did I have to spend the money so soon? This truly is an incredible Concerto. Thanks again for the great post.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Kevin Pearson said:


> I discovered a really poor transfer of this great Piano Concerto and the 2nd symphony by Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski on YouTube, and I loved it so much that I had to own a copy. The CD arrived in the mail today and I am listening to both discs of this set. Just great Romantic era music! I wonder Dobrzynski might have been better known if Chopin had not been his contemporary? His music is certainly better than the spot history has given him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Kevin


You've just given me my next piece to listen to!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Khachaturian, _Gayane_: opening fanfare flourishes, "The Chase"


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ignacy Feliks Dobrzyński - Piano Concerto in A-flat major, Op.2 (1824)






This was a really nice concerto. The last movement especially was amazing!


----------



## Heliogabo

Deep into this


----------



## Balthazar

Mitsuko Uchida plays *Mozart ~ Piano Concerto No. 25 in C, K 503*.

Pat Metheny plays *Steve Reich ~ Electric Counterpoint* (1987).

Richard Egarr plays harpsichord in *Bach ~ Keyboard Concerto in D minor, BWV 1052*.





















And I turned to YouTube for a "live" performance of *Steve Reich ~ New York Counterpoint* (1985).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ignacy Feliks Dobrzyński - Symphony No. 2 (1834)






I enjoyed his first piano concerto so much I'm listening to his second.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Prelude and Fugue in E Minor

Finally found the BWV number - it's 555


----------



## Albert7

clavi featuring this awesome piece on TinyChat:






Schuman's Symphony No. 5 or Symphony for Strings...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> Birtwistle's Nine Movements For String Quartet - Arditti Quartet


This is one of my favourite new discs at the moment, Simon - did you also get a chance to listen to the other work, 'The Tree of Strings'?



MozartsGhost said:


> I have that set and really enjoy it. The recording is very good and so is Moravec!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shostakovich*
> _"Leningrad"
> Symphony No 7 in C major, Op 60_
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> Paavo Berglund conducting


My favourite Shostakovich 7 recording. The climax of the 'invasion theme' is earth-shattering!



Heliogabo said:


> Deep into this
> View attachment 65513


That disc is a treasure trove of futuristic experiments with tonality and harmony - I love 'nuages gris', the 'Mephisto waltzes' and the 'bagatelle sans tonalite'.

Current listening:

*Bridge
String Quartet No. 3, H. 115 (1926)
String Quartet No. 4, H. 188 (1937)*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2002 & 2005]


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's Intersection for Magnetic Tape in terrible sound quality for the tinychat folks:






bootlegged in Russia... a few guys are digging this.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Berlioz, _Symphonie Fantastique_
I really do love the last movement.


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is one of my favourite new discs at the moment, Simon - did you also get a chance to listen to the other work, 'The Tree of Strings'?


Sadly, no. I was listening on YT, and they don't have the other work. I believe the library has this disc though, I'll get it once I can afford to clear my fines ( for an Eric Hobsbawm book I know I returned but they say I lost). Do you rate Tree Of Strings more highly than the Nine Movements?


----------



## ArtMusic

Carlo Tessarini, an Italian 18th century Baroque composer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky/ Muti*

*Symphony No. 1 *in G minor 'Winter Daydreams' Op. 13 (1986 Remastered Version):
*Symphony No. 2* in C minor 'Little Russian' Op. 17


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is one of my favourite new discs at the moment, Simon - did you also get a chance to listen to the other work, 'The Tree of Strings'?


I love that one, too--and agree it's a very satisfying album as a whole. Now that Birtwistle's on my mind I'll give my latest obsession another spin:









The Moth Requiem (Nash Ensemble, etc.)


----------



## MagneticGhost

William Mathias - Lux Aeterna
Willcocks et al / Chandos


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Monteu'x justly famous 1959 recording of the complete _Daphnis et Chloe_, which still sounds remarkably good.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> This reminds me of one of my favourite Villa Lobos pieces, although not one of his better known - _Momoprecoce_
> Check out the Cristina Ortiz/Ashkenazy recording.


Isn't this one of the funniest covers you've ever seen? I have this disc too. (I prefer De Los Angeles in no 5 though)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Franck-O'Connell: Piece Heroique
Debussy: Images Nos.1 and 3
D'Indy: Symphony No.2, Op.57
Rimsky-Korsakov: "Tsar Sultan" - March
Lalo: "Le Roi d'Ys" Overture
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Ravel:La Valse San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

I've been immersing myself in this box set for a couple of days now and thoroughly enjoying the experience.The transfers of this material from the early 1940s are superb, and the interpretations by Monteux and his orchestra are absolutely first class. The "Piece Heroique" is an organ work orchestrated to great effect by Charles O'Connell, not a character that I've ever been terribly sympathetic towards (he vetoed the idea that Horowitz and Rachmaninoff should record the latter's Suites for 2 pianos!!), but he's done a good job with this. The D'Indy Symphony was new to me and receives a performance of blazing intensity that make me long to hear it in concert, always assuming you could find a conductor who could bring a similar belief to the music. Anyway the upshot of it all is that I love this set, a Christmas present from my mum, bless her.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Someone upstream - Apologies because I can't remember who - was listening to this the other day. So I'm giving it a pop - on Spotify.
Loving the Concerto for Strings in particular.
Leighton - Orchestral Works Vol.1 - Hickox


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night and this morning - Korngold's chamber music. Only one work listed here, the op. 34 string quartet from 1945, was composed after his fortuitous relocation from Austria (the Anschluss occurred not long after his arrival in Hollywood to write the music for _The Adventures of Robin Hood_) but it pretty much inhabits the same soundworld as his earlier ones. Yes, his work was considered unadventurous by many once the late-romantic era came to a close but it was all so beautifully crafted that I think Korngold was completely justified in composing according to his strengths and inclinations (after all, it didn't hurt R. Strauss).

Personal highlight from an extremely satisfying body of work: the disc featuring the astounding op. 1 Piano Trio and the op. 23 Suite for piano left-hand, two violins and cello (the latter work being a Wittgenstein commission and the second work Korngold composed for him).


----------



## Pugg

​
Disc 21 
[RCA LM-9014] 
*Mozart *- Concerto In A, No.5, K.219 • *Beethoven* - Romances, No.1 And 2


----------



## Kivimees

Kevin Pearson tipped me off on this a long time ago and it's time for another listen:


----------



## Manxfeeder

albertfallickwang said:


> Feldman's Intersection for Magnetic Tape in terrible sound quality for the tinychat folks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bootlegged in Russia... a few guys are digging this.


It looks like at 1:25, the cameraman slowly passed out.

Which leads to a question: if the piece is on tape, do you still clap when it's over? Who are you clapping for, the guy who hit the On button?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair reporting from the drop-dead gorgeous early morning sunny climes of Southern California, waking up to Thomas Schipper's spirited and vibrant reading of Samuel Barber's _Overture to the School for Scandal_- perfect wake up music for a busy day in my view.










. . . and off to epic battle with "St. Michael Archangel"










. . . and finishing with the rapturous bliss of the "Royal Hunt and Storm"

Well, its a start._ ;D_


----------



## maestro267

*Dohnányi*: Symphony No. 2 in E major
Florida State University SO/Jiménez


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Werther (complete off cause )
Krauss / Troyanos*


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Lang Lang
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

While this performance doesn't displace the Yefim Bronfman, it does have more immediate sound, which this concerto cries out for. So this is the Bartók 2 performance I will turn to most often.


----------



## Andolink

*Brian Ferneyhough*: _Chronos-Aion_ (2008)
Ensemble Modern/Frank Ollu









*Robert Schumann*: _Noveletten_ 1-4 from Op. 21
Piet Kuijken, fortepiano


----------



## Bruce

*Similarity*



Manxfeeder said:


> *Glazunov, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> The cover looks like this, except there's a 2 where the 4 is.


I couldn't help noticing the similarity between him and John Boy Walton


----------



## Bruce

*Coates*



mountmccabe said:


> Gloria Coates - Symphony 1 "Music on Open Strings" - Jorge Rotter, Siegerland Orchestra
> View attachment 65479
> 
> 
> I really love this symphony.


I do, too. I have this disk as well, and I think Coates expresses a freshness in her first symphony that is not quite as present in 7 and 14.


----------



## Bruce

*Norgard*



Selby said:


> Per Nørgård - Achilles and the Tortoise (1983)
> Per Salo, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking I need more Nørgård piano works in my life. This is the only one I've heard or can find; my God, I've listened to it three times now.
> 
> Any one have any magic links to more of his piano works, the second sonata maybe?
> 
> From an Amazon review:
> ""Achilles and the Tortoise" (1983) is a work of super-virtuosity based on two interlocking scales that follow each other oh so closely but never meet. The musical flow is so fast that Nørgård plays on the listener's perception, for you can either try to distinguish one line or the other, or take in the whole that results from their merging. If you like Ligeti's piano etudes, this is a necessary companion. Salo's performance is disappointing -- he just doesn't seem up to the challenge. Much better is the recording by the dedicatee Yvar Mikhashoff."


A disk with the second piano sonata is available from Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/N%C3%B8rgard-Piano-Sonata-No-2/dp/B000003V93

I have this disc and it is a good one.


----------



## Bruce

*Polish Names*



Kevin Pearson said:


> I discovered a really poor transfer of this great Piano Concerto and the 2nd symphony by Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski on YouTube, and I loved it so much that I had to own a copy. The CD arrived in the mail today and I am listening to both discs of this set. Just great Romantic era music! I wonder Dobrzynski might have been better known if Chopin had not been his contemporary? His music is certainly better than the spot history has given him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Kevin


You know, I have to wonder how much the simple sound of a composer's name makes to his popularity. Certainly due to tradition alone, the names Chopin and Beethoven have a certain cachet. And, to be sure, their music is some of the best ever written. But many people unfamiliar with classical music would likely see a name like Dobrzyński (especially with that weird accent over the "n" (who does that kind of stuff anyway?)) and kind of wrinkle their nose and look confused  and then pick something by Bach or Mozart.


----------



## Bruce

*Chamber Works*

Bruce reporting in on this cold, grey, windy day from central PA. A beautifully gravel encrusted layer of snow now covering the ground, after a day of freezing rain left a nice solid, crunchy layer on top of that. (with a  for MB).

But inside everything is warm, cheery and filled with chamber music: To wit:

Feldman's Rothko Chapel









Elliot Schwarz (b. 1936) - Chamber Concerto V









Andrew Rindfleisch (b. 1963) - In the zone









this is a work for brass quintet, which I find exceedingly average. Some people might like it.

Juon - Piano Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 37


----------



## Vaneyes

*Carter*: Piano Concerto; Concerto for Orchestra; Three Occasions for Orchestra, w. Oppens/SWFSO/Gielen (rec.1992).


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> I couldn't help noticing the similarity between him and John Boy Walton
> View attachment 65541


63, now. Does occasional TV work, such as The Good Wife (one episode) last year.


----------



## Vaneyes

maestro267 said:


> *Dohnányi*: Symphony No. 2 in E major
> Florida State University SO/Jiménez


Not a bad orchestra, that university band.:tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Scriabin - Poèmes

Maria Lettberg, piano

Disc 7 from her Das Solo-Klavierwerk - probably her greatest contribution from the collection.


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated (yesterday, 1678) birthday greeting for *Vivaldi*. This cover's scene from a Canaletto painting hasn't changed much in 292 years. Maybe the only things missing are the Venice public transit vaporettos (and their docks), which zig-zag the Grand Canal. They're inexpensive rides, and a great way to investigate countless beautiful structures.


----------



## brotagonist

I have been interested in hearing a bit more Birtwistle, I am reminded by recent mentions.

Birtwistle Moth Requiem
Proms 2013 - BBC Singers, Nash Ensemble, Nicholas Kok (conductor)

It's about to start, right after Harrison's preamble


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to this one last night. I didn't notice it the first few times... a cough  It is so well placed, just as the orchestra is reaching a louder part, that, as much as I detest disturbances in live recordings, I can honestly say it (unusually) detriments this recording almost not at all.

I had mentioned that there was sort of a night club atmosphere to this recording. Duh. It's live. There is kind of a booming bass sound that is not at all unpleasant, with a barely noticeable spacious echo of background noise from the hall. That is why I had suggested that this album is "classical crossover." It gives the performance a late night lounge effect, which suits Gerhaher's renditions admirably. I hope they don't start doing all albums like this, of course, but, just this once, it works for me.









Mahler Orchestral Lieder
Gerhaher, Nagano/Montréal

I am giving it another listen before I set it aside, as there is quite a bit more still awaiting it's first date with the laser


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> 63, now. Does occasional TV work, such as The Good Wife (one episode) last year.


*Richard Thomas* is a regular on the FX program *"The Americans."* It's a great show. Thomas plays an FBI agent.

The Glazunov/"John Boy" similarity is striking, right down the birth-mark on their faces (tho' it's on different sides).


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> *Richard Thomas* is a regular on the FX program *"The Americans."* It's a great show. Thomas plays an FBI agent.
> 
> The Glazunov/"John Boy" similarity is striking, right down the birth-mark on their faces (tho' it's on different sides).


Just like Gorbi


----------



## George O

Oldrich Frantisek Korte (1926-2014)
Piano Sonata

Joseph Suk (1874-1935)
Pisen Lasky (Love Song), op 7, no 1
Humoreska, op 7, no 2

Bedrich Smetena (1824-1884)
Poetic Polka in G Minor, op 8, no 2
Czech Dances (selections)
Vzpominka na Plzen (Souvenir of Pilsen)

Ivan Moravec, piano
recorded live in Prague, December 18, 1984

on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1987


----------



## Kivimees

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and off to epic battle with "St. Michael Archangel"


Grazie! :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Rubbra - Symphony #5 - along with _Resurgam_, one of my favourite Rubbra works


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Two Lieder Op. 1, Four Lieder Op. 2, Book of the Hanging Gardens Op. 15
Donald Gramm, Ellen Faull, Helen Vanni, Glenn Gould


----------



## Weston

I'm running behind on this thread, but I do like to comment on a few posts now and then.



DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh yeah, here's a picture of the CD.


Arriving at my door Monday. Of course I have plenty of other versions of the Beethoven symphonies, but not classic HvK. That will probably fulfill my Beethoven symphony needs going forward. The price was pretty good.



ptr said:


> *Aldo Clementi* - Punctum Contra Punctum (Die Schachtel DS12 / 2005)
> 
> View attachment 65242
> -
> View attachment 65243
> 
> 
> Gruppo Aperto Musica Oggi u Mario Ruffini
> 
> /ptr


This just looks mightily interesting based on the cover alone.



jim prideaux said:


> I am well aware I could just go to you tube or some other modern fandango but it somehow seems too easy and can spoil things a little-keep coming across Hartmann but have no idea what he sounds like-could you enlighten with your sual insightfulness and reliability?


I know exactly what you mean. I seldom go to YT to research new music except when others recommend it or send me links. It's just too easy. There is no feeling of acquisition. I do use Spotiy with impunity however.


----------



## Weston

Some piano music on what we hope is the final morning of the latest ice age.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D, Op. 10/3 *
Caio Pagano, piano (clever of them to employ a pianist for this work.)










I prefer Schiff's performance, but Beethoven still shines through these dynamic shifts, a bit too sudden and too wide at times to my ears. I'll always love the question Beethoven poses at the beginning of the fourth movement. "Hmmm-hm-hhm? ---" pause and then again, "Hmmm-hm-hhm? ---" Then "Why, yes of course," after which lengthy discussion ensues. Wonderful!

*Schumann: Faschingsschwank Aus Wien, Op.26*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano with uncredited bronchial accompaniment










This work sounds very familiar though I doubt I've heard it more than couple of times. Far be it from me to critique Schumann, but that last suite movement (No. 5) sounds so difficult I found myself worrying more about whether Richter would make it through intact than about the music itself. This reinforces my conviction that music is not an athletic event. Maybe I need a few more listens.

*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in Bb, Op. 83 *
Bernd Glemser, piano










Some of you may cringe if I confess Keith Emerson primed me for semi-modern works like this one. The slow movement is somehow tense, which I find unusual. I imagine someone pacing the floor awaiting bad news. I'm making it sound awful, but it's an amazing effect, like time suspended. Then in the third movement we're back in Keith Emerson land. Or rather Emerson must have been in Prokofiev land all along.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


>


I noticed last night that this will be reissued in June... the piano solo disc, that is. I'm not sure about the voice and piano disc. I am thinking of waiting for the piano disc to see how it's priced, as I don't feel the need to get even more Schoenberg Lieder, now that I have the 4CD set on Capriccio. I'd be getting it for Gould.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I noticed last night that this will be reissued in June... the piano solo disc, that is. I'm not sure about the voice and piano disc. I am thinking of waiting for the piano disc to see how it's priced, as I don't feel the need to get even more Schoenberg Lieder, now that I have the 4CD set on Capriccio. I'd be getting it for Gould.


There's a four-disc set here containing most of Gould's Schoenberg recordings for Columbia, including the Piano Concerto with Craft and the Phantasie with Isreal Baker. It's available for a mere $20.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this for the 4th time this week:

Or so I think.


----------



## brotagonist

What was next on the carousel? Now playing:









Schoenberg Complete Songs (CD1)
Konrad Jarnot, voice; Urs Liska, piano

I had seen this a few years ago (it came out in 2011), but I was unfamiliar with the Capriccio label, mistakenly believing it to be a cheap budget label  How wrong I was! My first acquisition on this label reveals it to be an exclusive Austrian classical label. This release features a hefty booklet with extensive background notes on Schoenberg and his early Lieder phase, as well as the complete texts to all of the songs. The only name I knew was that of baritone Konrad Jarnot, which should have clued me in to the _Güte_ that is now in my hands.

This first disc contains 9 posthumous songs from 1893-1900, the 4 opus 2 songs, the 6 opus 3 songs and the complete Book of the Hanging Gardens. It is a coincidence that I just acquired a disc by Christian Gerhaher that also includes this work, but I got the Gerhaher for Berg's Altenberg Lieder, too, and this set for all of the four discs. I now have Hanging Gardens sung by both Gerhaher and Jarnot. I had intended to have a female interpreter as a second recording, but this is how it turned out. Maybe some future disc I must have will turn out to include it? 

Anyway, while Hanging Gardens is by far my favourite piece on this disc, the other songs are delightful late romantic songs, many with texts by famous poets (ones I recognize, anyway). I like Schoenberg as a Lieder composer, as the late romantic Lied was not just about pastoral love songs, but addresses more thoughtful themes, too.

I'm going to revel in this disc for a couple more plays before progressing to the next disc in the set.


----------



## csacks

Another first time experience: Lutoslawski´s Concerto for Orchestra. Juke Pekka Saraste conducting LPO. It needs some extra effort, was not a first sight love.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> There's a four-disc set here containing most of Gould's Schoenberg recordings for Columbia, including the Piano Concerto with Craft and the Phantasie with Isreal Baker. It's available for a mere $20.


I know. I saw it a few weeks back. It's just the kind of collector I am. I don't feel that I really _need_ to have all of that, since I have _great_ performances of all of it already. The only disc in the set that would really give me something I don't yet have is the one with Gould playing solo piano. I realize that a single disc will likely cost about $10, when I could have 4 for twice that. How much duplication do I need? I really don't know the first thing about Gould, except that, to some, he is a god, and, to others, he hums and grunts while he plays. I have also read that some of his stuff (this?) is recorded rather poorly, as far as the sound quality goes. I have and am getting so many discs, that I feel an increasing need to rein in the acquisitions somewhat, to consider each disc carefully, to decide which ones I really want, etc. These multi-disc sets are seductive, and economical, but I sense a rapidly approaching brick wall: I just will not be able to hear all of this stuff sufficiently often to warrant owning it. And my shelves are getting quite full, too, and I want to have years more space left (I have already had to start doubling up the first of the eight rows  ). The trials and tribulations of a collector :lol:


----------



## Heliogabo

brotagonist said:


> I know. I saw it a few weeks back. It's just the kind of collector I am. I don't feel that I really _need_ to have all of that, since I have _great_ performances of all of it already. The only disc in the set that would really give me something I don't yet have is the one with Gould playing solo piano. I realize that a single disc will likely cost about $10, when I could have 4 for twice that. How much duplication do I need? I really don't know the first thing about Gould, except that, to some, he is a god, and, to others, he hums and grunts while he plays. I have also read that some of his stuff (this?) is recorded rather poorly, as far as the sound quality goes. I have and am getting so many discs, that I feel an increasing need to rein in the acquisitions somewhat, to consider each disc carefully, to decide which ones I really want, etc. These multi-disc sets are seductive, and economical, but I sense a rapidly approaching brick wall: I just will not be able to hear all of this stuff sufficiently often to warrant owning it. And my shelves are getting quite full, too, and I want to have years more space left (I have already had to start doubling up the first of the eight rows  ). The trials and tribulations of a collector :lol:


Specially for Gould' s collectors (like me) that kind of tribulations are really a headache, reissue over reissue ad infinitum...


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schumann Piano Concerto
Van Cliburn
Chicago Symphony
Fritz Reiner

Nobody did "controlled passion" better than Van Cliburn. He never rushed, played with great beauty of tone and usually produced exquisite performances as is here demonstrated in both the Schumann and Prokofiev Third concertos on this terrific CD.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65559
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann Piano Concerto
> Van Cliburn
> Chicago Symphony
> Fritz Reiner
> 
> Nobody did "controlled passion" better than Van Cliburn. He never rushed, played with great beauty of tone and usually produced exquisite performances as is here demonstrated in both the Schumann and Prokofiev Third concertos on this terrific CD.


I need to check this recording out then. I always dug Reiner as a conductor that's for sure.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> Another first time experience: Lutoslawski´s Concerto for Orchestra. Juke Pekka Saraste conducting LPO. It needs some extra effort, was not a first sight love.
> View attachment 65557


Yeah, I have Saraste's complete Sibelius set on Finlandia- I found it attenuated as well.

Thanks for the feedback._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just love these performances. I play them all the time at work. . . like I am right now.


----------



## Revel

Family bought this for me in Germany 10 years ago or more. Nice 4 CD greatest hits of sorts, utilizing a variety of orchestras & conductors. You get Mozart's last 2 symphonies with Hans Graf and the Salzburg Mozart Orchestra. Sumi Jo performs the Queen Of The Night Aria with Radio Symphony Berlin...and she sounds very good here. All in all, a worthwhile compilation that I throw in now & then.

Sound quality is excellent.

I doubt you'll run into it in the states, but if you find it in a bargain bin or inexpensively on eBay, it's a worthwhile pick-up.


----------



## George O

Favourite Encores - John Ogdon

Franz Liszt (1811-1886): Fantasia quasi Sonata "Après une lecture de Dante"

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Ballade No. 1 in G Minor

Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924): "All'Italia!"

Erno Dohnanyi (1877-1960): Rhapsody No. 4

Mily Balakirev (1837-1910): "Islamey"

John Ogdon, piano
with liner notes by Ogdon

on Altarus (UK; manufactured in West Germany), from 1986
recorded November 1985

5 stars


----------



## csacks

Prokofiev´s Romeo and Julieta. Toronto Symphony Orchestra conducted by Essa-Jukka Saraste. Now it is nice.


----------



## Albert7

Shosta's Symphony 5 conducted by Jansons on TinyChat with lots of folks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Xjm364MFM#t=857


----------



## brg5658

The Erbarme Dich on this recording is splendid! Very nice recording all around.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Favourite Encores - John Ogdon
> 
> Franz Liszt (1811-1886): Fantasia quasi Sonata "Après une lecture de Dante"
> 
> Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Ballade No. 1 in G Minor
> 
> Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924): "All'Italia!"
> 
> Erno Dohnanyi (1877-1960): Rhapsody No. 4
> 
> Mily Balakirev (1837-1910): "Islamey"
> 
> John Ogdon, piano
> with liner notes by Ogdon
> 
> on Altarus (UK; manufactured in West Germany), from 1986
> recorded November 1985
> 
> 5 stars


George, you get my vote for coolest record collection on TC. :cheers:

Love all your off-the-beaten-path vinyl.


----------



## Albert7

TinyChat is so busy and this piece showed up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sylplEFxXo#t=229

Stockhausen's Mantra.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).









At the moment: Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Symphony No. 3 in A minor, 'Scottish' (Franz Welser-Möst; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









An excellent symphony - my favourite so far by Mendelssohn. A very good interpretation by Welser-Möst, who doesn't seem to be too well-known.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been in a Haydn mood lately. Today's listening included: from the Paris Symphonies- Symphony 82 "The Bear", Symphony 83 "The Hen", and Symphony 84 and from the London Symphonies- Symphony 100 "Military", Symphony 102, and Symphony 104 "London".

Bernstein and Beecham may both be of the "old school" and are frequently accused of being "self-indulgent" but I find both Bernstein's and Beecham's Haydn to be masterful at capturing the wit, elegance, charm, and brilliance of Haydn than most more modern recordings. Minkowski strikes me as an exception... and he too has been accused of being self-indulgent in his Haydn. So how should the "true" Haydn be approached? With a deadening reverence as if he were a leaden precursor to Bruckner at his worst? I'll stick with Lennie's _joie de vivre_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been in a Haydn mood lately. Today's listening included: from the Paris Symphonies- Symphony 82 "The Bear", Symphony 83 "The Hen", and Symphony 84 and from the London Symphonies- Symphony 100 "Military", Symphony 102, and Symphony 104 "London".
> 
> Bernstein and Beecham may both be of the "old school" and are frequently accused of being "self-indulgent" but I find both Bernstein's and Beecham's Haydn to be masterful at capturing the wit, elegance, charm, and brilliance of Haydn than most more modern recordings. Minkowski strikes me as an exception... and he too has been accused of being self-indulgent in his Haydn. So how should the "true" Haydn be approached? With a deadening reverence as if he were a leaden precursor to Bruckner at his worst? I'll stick with Lennie's _joie de vivre_.


StlukesguildOhio, what's your pearl-beyond-praise _Clock Symphony_? I especially love the sprited poise and streamlined elegance of the EMI Karajan/BPO.


----------



## millionrainbows

A good disc. It ranges from sumptuous late-Romantic to abstract aphoristic modernism. Ain't no flies on the Emerson Quartet, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been in a Haydn mood lately. Today's listening included: from the Paris Symphonies- Symphony 82 "The Bear", Symphony 83 "The Hen", and Symphony 84 and from the London Symphonies- Symphony 100 "Military", Symphony 102, and Symphony 104 "London".
> 
> Bernstein and Beecham may both be of the "old school" and are frequently accused of being "self-indulgent" but I find both Bernstein's and Beecham's Haydn to be masterful at capturing the wit, elegance, charm, and brilliance of Haydn than most more modern recordings. Minkowski strikes me as an exception... and he too has been accused of being self-indulgent in his Haydn. So how should the "true" Haydn be approached? With a deadening reverence as if he were a leaden precursor to Bruckner at his worst? I'll stick with Lennie's _joie de vivre_.


I remember Bernstein's 'Oxford' symphony as being excellent. I have versions by Klemperer and Kuijken which are great but Bernstein was stronger in that symphony, imo.


----------



## millionrainbows

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to this for the 4th time this week:
> 
> Or so I think.
> 
> View attachment 65554


Yes, this one's got some of his early electronic work, and the music he did for the Jackson Pollock documentary, at Cage's recommendation.


----------



## millionrainbows

albertfallickwang said:


> TinyChat is so busy and this piece showed up:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sylplEFxXo#t=229
> 
> Stockhausen's Mantra.


Yes, the good one, with the Kontarsky brothers.


----------



## millionrainbows

brotagonist said:


> What was next on the carousel? Now playing:
> 
> View attachment 65552
> 
> 
> Schoenberg Complete Songs (CD1)
> Konrad Jarnot, voice; Urs Liska, piano
> 
> I had seen this a few years ago (it came out in 2011), but I was unfamiliar with the Capriccio label, mistakenly believing it to be a cheap budget label  How wrong I was! My first acquisition on this label reveals it to be an exclusive Austrian classical label. This release features a hefty booklet with extensive background notes on Schoenberg and his early Lieder phase, as well as the complete texts to all of the songs. The only name I knew was that of baritone Konrad Jarnot, which should have clued me in to the _Güte_ that is now in my hands.
> 
> This first disc contains 9 posthumous songs from 1893-1900, the 4 opus 2 songs, the 6 opus 3 songs and the complete Book of the Hanging Gardens. It is a coincidence that I just acquired a disc by Christian Gerhaher that also includes this work, but I got the Gerhaher for Berg's Altenberg Lieder, too, and this set for all of the four discs. I now have Hanging Gardens sung by both Gerhaher and Jarnot. I had intended to have a female interpreter as a second recording, but this is how it turned out. Maybe some future disc I must have will turn out to include it?
> 
> Anyway, while Hanging Gardens is by far my favourite piece on this disc, the other songs are delightful late romantic songs, many with texts by famous poets (ones I recognize, anyway). I like Schoenberg as a Lieder composer, as the late romantic Lied was not just about pastoral love songs, but addresses more thoughtful themes, too.
> 
> I'm going to revel in this disc for a couple more plays before progressing to the next disc in the set.


Thanks for alerting me to this set.


----------



## millionrainbows

brotagonist said:


> I know. I saw it a few weeks back. It's just the kind of collector I am. I don't feel that I really _need_ to have all of that, since I have _great_ performances of all of it already. The only disc in the set that would really give me something I don't yet have is the one with Gould playing solo piano. I realize that a single disc will likely cost about $10, when I could have 4 for twice that. How much duplication do I need? I really don't know the first thing about Gould, except that, to some, he is a god, and, to others, he hums and grunts while he plays. I have also read that some of his stuff (this?) is recorded rather poorly, as far as the sound quality goes. I have and am getting so many discs, that I feel an increasing need to rein in the acquisitions somewhat, to consider each disc carefully, to decide which ones I really want, etc. These multi-disc sets are seductive, and economical, but I sense a rapidly approaching brick wall: I just will not be able to hear all of this stuff sufficiently often to warrant owning it. And my shelves are getting quite full, too, and I want to have years more space left (I have already had to start doubling up the first of the eight rows  ). The trials and tribulations of a collector :lol:


Well, it sounds like you talked yourself right out of that one. Myself, I want it for the Craft/Gould piano concerto.

The similar Beethoven set is also excellent, and dirt cheap.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I remember Bernstein's 'Oxford' symphony as being excellent. I have versions by Klemperer and Kuijken which are great but Bernstein was stronger in that symphony, imo.


. . . and, HaydnBearstheClock, which _Clock_ is _your_ 'Best in Show?' . . . if indeed there can be such a thing in your massive Haydn collection.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Ballades Nos. 3 & 4/Fantaisie-Impromptu/Nocturnes Nos.12 & 18/Scherzos Nos. 2 & 4

Schumann: Kreisleriana/Kinderscenen/Arabeske/Romance Op.28 No.2 Benno Moiseiwitsch

Having recently praised the playing of Moiseiwitsch to the skies on a Rachmaninoff Concerto thread, I thought I'd dig out a couple of his LPs and treat myself to an evening of superlative pianism. Ah, 'tis bliss. What beautiful sounds he conjures from the piano, and his interpretations are sublime. These records are both in stereo, and I cannot help but feel that the small number of records that he made in the last eight years of his life reflects badly upon the record companies and their policies, for he was still playing wonderfully and deserved a real Indian summer in the studio which, alas, he did not get. He plays with a freedom and passion that are wonderfully beguiling and I LOVE it!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Heliogabo said:


> Specially for Gould' s collectors (like me) that kind of tribulations are really a headache, reissue over reissue ad infinitum...


My favorite reissue series is the "Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition," because they have the same cover art and content as the original vinyl on Columbia Masterworks, which is important to me, as I "imprinted" on these. Also I prefer this single-disc format, such as in the Mozart Sonatas and the Bach WTC, because it's easier to listen to in smaller chunks.

It seems that in the digital world, the problem is too much information, and deciding what to leave out and what to keep.

Here are some of these:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

StlukesguildOhio, what's your pearl-beyond-praise Clock Symphony? I especially love the sprited poise and streamlined elegance of the EMI Karajan/BPO.

I'd need to do some comparison listening between Bernstein, Beecham, Colin Davis, Mackerras, and Karajan... and I have the Adam Fischer set on order. Davis and St. Martin in the Fields was my introduction to Haydn... and the set remains quite elegant... but perhaps a bit too respectful... polite for my present taste that calls for something a bit more audacious. Honestly, as much as I love Karajan his Mozart and Haydn never grabbed me (and well just skip over his Bach, won't we?). Then again... his _Die Schöpfung_ and Seasons are spectacular... but how could anyone fail with the singers at his disposal: Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, and Fritz Wunderlich? Too bad Szell didn't record all of the London Symphonies... including 101.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and, HaydnBearstheClock, which _Clock_ is _your_ 'Best in Show?' . . . if indeed there can be such a thing in your massive Haydn collection.




Haha, believe it or not, I don't think I have the most massive Haydn collection on this forum (I own no full sets of the Haydn symphonies yet, for one thing).

Therefore, I can't name you a 'favourite' Clock symphony - I have only Günther Herbig's interpretation, which I find to be a bit 'speedy'. There have to be stronger versions, I just can't name them right now. I remember Harnoncourt's as being quite strong, though.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Two Lieder Op. 1, Four Lieder Op. 2, Book of the Hanging Gardens Op. 15
> Donald Gramm, Ellen Faull, Helen Vanni, Glenn Gould


I can't wait for the rest of these volumes to be released on CD. So far, only this one, and the Bach/Brahms transcriptions have been. The Volume III has the best "Five Pieces" I've ever heard (or is it because I imprinted on it?) and there is a Pelleas und Melisande, also the best soprano I've ever heard on "Herzgewasche," with an incredible high-C.

Here are images of them:


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Violin Sonatas K306, K378 & K380
Ingrid Haebler & Henryk Szeryng









Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
Argerich & Dutoit/Montreal


----------



## jim prideaux

Otaka and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales performing the wonderful 4th symphony by Glazunov..........this will no doubt be followed by the 5th,6th and 7th as I progress through a calm and quiet Thursday evening.......great music!


----------



## Albert7

So quiet in the TinyChat room so I put on this:






Feldman's Violin and Orchestra (1979).


----------



## millionrainbows

Pardon me for posting a video, but I think this is the Columbia version. Listen to the incredibly high colorata soprano.


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Violin Concerto. Hahn/Davis/LSO. I love this performance because neither Hahn nor Davis get to soppy with Elgar. There is plenty of emotion but not so much that it becomes an emo-fest for the soloist. The Lark Ascending is exquisite on this disc. The brilliant, clear tone Hahn achieves with her instrument is perfectly suited for this piece, making it a desert island disc for me. Highly recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

...which Clock is your 'Best in Show?' . . . 

In a similar vein... which would be your "Best in Show" for Mozart's late symphonies? 40 & 41 if we must limit ourselves.


----------



## Revel

jim prideaux said:


> Otaka and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales performing the wonderful 4th symphony by Glazunov..........this will no doubt be followed by the 5th,6th and 7th as I progress through a calm and quiet Thursday evening.......great music!


Thank you for the post. Listening to #4 on your recommendation. Nostalgic melodies and I'm feeling a Tchaikovsky influence. Might have to pick me up some Glazunov. Like it very much.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Vaughan Williams' Songs Of Travel - Dietrich Henschel, baritone, Fritz Schwinghammer, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

From Haydn to Mozart... a natural progression, no?


----------



## Becca

csacks said:


> Another first time experience: Lutoslawski´s Concerto for Orchestra. Juke Pekka Saraste conducting LPO. It needs some extra effort, was not a first sight love.
> View attachment 65557


Try this version...


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65559
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann Piano Concerto
> Van Cliburn
> Chicago Symphony
> Fritz Reiner
> 
> Nobody did "controlled passion" better than Van Cliburn. He never rushed, played with great beauty of tone and usually produced exquisite performances as is here demonstrated in both the Schumann and Prokofiev Third concertos on this terrific CD.


Count D look-a-like, Fritz.


----------



## Balthazar

Kathryn Stott and the Škampa Quartet play *Dvořák ~ Piano Quintet No. 2 in A, Op. 81*.

Otterloo leads the Berlin Philharmonic in *Berlioz ~ Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14*.

Julius Katchen plays the gloriously bearded *Brahms ~ Fantasien, Op. 116*.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mendelssohn
String Quartet No 5 in E flat major, Op. 44/3
Four pieces for string quartet, Op 81*
Coull Quartet, [Hyperion, 1989]










*Krzysztof Penderecki
The Unbroken Thought
String Quartet No. 2*
Penderecki String Quartet [Cala Records, 1994]










*Giacinto Scelsi
String Quartets 3, 4 and 5*
Arditti Quartet [Naive, 2002]
*Nuits*
Franck Reinicke (double bass) [Neos, 2010]

This is quite fabulous music for solo double bass

















*
Nørgård
String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''*
Kroger Quartet [Da Capo, 2008]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben
Chabrier: Fete Polonaise from "Le Roi malgre lui" San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

More from this remarkable set. The 1947 recording of Heldenleben is one of the most exciting that I've ever heard. Monteux always seems to have a firm overall grasp of the structure of whatever piece he's directing, and this makes for very compelling listening. It certainly gives the classic Reiner account a good run for its money, though naturally in terms of sound it isn't as good. The Chabrier is a delightful piece, never played more joyously than here. Ah me, how I love music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

According to the notes accompanying this recording, Callas actually replaced the scheduled singer for it, a famous mezzo who was having trouble with her top notes. Does anyone know who this might have been? Could it have been Stignani? She ducks some of the top notes in Callas's Norma the following year, and she was getting on a bit by this time, so it's possible I suppose.

Whoever it was, we should be pleased that Callas was around to fill the breach, because her Santuzza is superb. Unbelievably she had only previously sung the role in her student days, when only 15 and also a couple of times with the Athens Opera, but, apart from this recording, never again, and yet, in fabulous voice, she inhabits the role of poor, hapless Santuzza as no other.

At this stage in her career her voice was as responsive in verismo as it was only a few weeks before, when she was recording Bellini (I Puritani). She uses none of the tricks of the verismo soprano, no glottal stops, no aspirates, no sobs, but sings with a pure musical line. When she sings _io piango_ at the end of _Voi lo sapete_, she is able to suggest tears without actually sobbing.

Furthermore her characterisation has been thoroughly thought out. This is a young woman at the end of her tether with nothing left to lose. Her very first utterances are full of weariness and hopelessness, that first little dialogue with Mamma Lucia full of despair. _Quale spina ho in core_, she sings, and her singing of those few words rends the heart, as do her thrice repeated cries of _O Signor_ in the Easter Hymn. Left alone with Mamma Lucia, she pours out her sad story. _Voi lo sapete_ is not only heartrendingly poignant, but beautifully sung, and we note how economically she uses her chest voice. Intensity is not achieved at the expense of musical line.

Nor is it in the duet with Turiddu, which bristles with contrast and drama. Here it is not just a duet with two singers bawling their heads off at each other, but a full scale Sicilian row between a young couple. Callas pleads, rails, cajoles and, finally, when she can take no more, hurls her curse at Turiddu.

Alfio serendipitously turning up at just that moment gives her the opportunity to vent her spleen, but, yet again, her singing is full of subtle little details and the solo that leads into the duet is sung with a sustained, if tragic beauty. Note how skilfully she shades the line at the end when she takes the pressure off the voice, moving from chest to head and ending quietly on _lui rapiva a me_. The closing section has both Panerai and Callas pulling out all the stops. It is absolutely thrilling.

A few words then about the rest of the cast. Di Stefano sings with his own brand of slancio and presents a caddish, if ultimately remorseful Turiddu, Panerai is a splendidly virile Alfio, and Anna Maria Canali a sexy, minx-like Lola, superbly bitchy in her short exchange with Callas's Santuzza. Serafin's speeds are sometimes a bit slow in the choruses, but he paces the meat of the drama really well.

The recording still overloads occasionally at climaxes, so I assume that is a problem that exists on the master, but otherwise the sound is quite open and Callas's voice fairly leaps out of the speakers.

Not for nothing has this remained one of the top recommendations for *Cavalleria Rusticana* for over 50 years, and I don't see that changing any time soon. For first-rate recorded sound and orchestral splendour one would go to Karajan, for characterful full-throated singing to Serafin.


----------



## pianississimo

Following a fiery and breathtakingly virtuosic concert of Tchaikovsky piano concerto 2 and symphony no 4 in Manchester tonight, I'm still hungry for more! 
So I'm listening to some of my favourite Tchaikovsky songs from my favourite modern Mezzo


----------



## Weston

jim prideaux said:


> Otaka and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales performing the wonderful 4th symphony by Glazunov..........this will no doubt be followed by the 5th,6th and 7th as I progress through a calm and quiet Thursday evening.......great music!


There are two budget sets that look fairly good on the US Amazon site, the Otaka / BBC National Orchestra of Wales version.










And this version by Fedoseyev / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra










I've debated about adding one or the other, or neither, to my collection. I'm always a little afraid of these bargains, afraid they'll be edited or something, though I've gotten some fantastic recordings that way. I guess I could compare the minutes and seconds indicated with the average length of a work reported on Allmusic or Wikipedia.

I'm leaning toward the Otaka simply on its better album cover design. Do you have any insight as to the performance or recording quality of the Otaka?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Rachmaninov*: _Isle of the Dead_, Op. 29 (Ashkenazy, Royal Concertgebouw)

Wow, I really enjoyed this! Unless my memory fails me, this is the first Rachmaninov piece I've listened to (or at least the first major work of his)


----------



## Albert7

The O'Hara Song composed by Feldman... no details yet.

On TinyChat,


----------



## Revel

Listening to Bruckner #7 now. Love the Wagnerian intro.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat right now, centropolis selected this lovely piece by Schubert-- Violin Sonata in A major.


----------



## D Smith

Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane ballet. Pretre/Orchestre National De France. Such gorgeous music, I adore this piece and it's beautifully performed by Pretre and company (I've been a long time fan of his). Also an atmospheric and lovely rendition of Le Festin de l'Araignée. Recommended.


----------



## mountmccabe

Weston said:


> And this version by Fedoseyev / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated about adding one or the other, or neither, to my collection. I'm always a little afraid of these bargains, afraid they'll be edited or something, though I've gotten some fantastic recordings that way. I guess I could compare the minutes and seconds indicated with the average length of a work reported on Allmusic or Wikipedia.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the Otaka simply on its better album cover design. Do you have any insight as to the performance or recording quality of the Otaka?


I have the Fedoseyev set. From what I can tell the recordings were made in the 70s, but the sound quality is even disappointing for that time. The performances otherwise sound very good to me but they were also by and large my introduction to Glazunov so I don't have a lot to compare them to.


----------



## Bruce

*Glazonuv*



Weston said:


> There are two budget sets that look fairly good on the US Amazon site, the Otaka / BBC National Orchestra of Wales version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this version by Fedoseyev / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated about adding one or the other, or neither, to my collection. I'm always a little afraid of these bargains, afraid they'll be edited or something, though I've gotten some fantastic recordings that way. I guess I could compare the minutes and seconds indicated with the average length of a work reported on Allmusic or Wikipedia.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the Otaka simply on its better album cover design. Do you have any insight as to the performance or recording quality of the Otaka?


I have the Fedoseyev set. It's not bad at all. I'm afraid I can't compare it, though, since I don't have any other recordings of Glazunov's symphonies. I'd say for the price it's worthwhile, but have read reviews criticizing it's sound quality. No cuts that I'm aware of, though.


----------



## Albert7

Hearing Feldman's Ixion on TinyChat with a few peeps.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It's been an All Classical Era Afternoon Into Evening.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.1

Quartetto di Milano: Thomas Wicky-Borner and Manrico Padovani, violins -- Claudio Pavolini, viola -- Graziano Beluffi, cello


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's PIano Piece from 1964 on TinyChat with a bunch of guys:


----------



## Bruce

*Schubert night*

Starting out with

Berg - Lulu Suite - Rattle conducts the City of Birmingham SO









But after that, I'm sticking with Schubert.

*Psalm 92* sung by the Monteverdi Choir









*Tantum ergo in E-flat*, Abbado conducts the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and the Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor with Barbara Bonney, Brigitte Poschner, et.al.









*Symphony No. 1 in D*, D.82 - Karajan and the BPO









which I was so glad to see issued on CD. I love the way Karajan conducts this symphony.

*Symphony No. 2 in B-flat*, D.125 - Viotti conducts the Runfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Schubert's Moments Musicaux D780 - Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to the first half before going out for a jog and just heard the second half:









Strauss Elektra
Sinopoli/VPO

Some reviewer had remarked that this could be heard as a tone poem with obbligato voice. This seems to work for me, but, after about 3 listens over about as many days, I am really getting to like this quite a bit  It is very intense and it does help that each disc is only about 50 minutes in duration  but both the VPO and the singers are magnificent... and so was Strauss! This is truly a remarkable work and I am glad I have the privilege to get to know it.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy*









Symphony No.3 in A Minor "Scottish"
The Fair Melusina ~ Overture Op. 32
Trumpet Overture Op. 101
Ruy Blas Op. 95

This was such a great listening experience. I especially enjoyed the "Fair Melusina" overture and "Trumpet Overture" as they were played with considerable energy, vividness and passion.

:cheers:


----------



## Albert7

Dedalus put this up for us on TinyChat:






Beethoven emperor concerto played by Zimerman with Bernstein conducting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still an All Classical Evening:


----------



## Alfacharger

The 26 variations on "La Folia Di Spagna" by Salieri. The tune does not vary very much but the orchestrations are a delight.


----------



## opus55

Dvorák: Requiem


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.26 in D Minor

Trevor Pinnock directing the English Concert


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Dufay motets - Andrew Kirkman, cond.

(first time I'm heard the name Binchois pronounced - the announcer said something close to "Barn-schwa")


----------



## Albert7

Last Pieces (1959) by Morton Feldman on TinyChat.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> From Haydn to Mozart... a natural progression, no?


I _love_ the first movement of that Szell_ Haffner_ more than any _Haffner_ I've ever heard. Unremitting joy and poise. An absolute wonder to behold in every way. Define 'joy'- play Szell's_ Haffner_._ ;D_


----------



## Guest

Fantastic double viola concerto! I'm not to the other two works yet


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major, K. 456 (Mitsuko Uchida)


----------



## SimonNZ

Kurtag's Officium Breve In Memoriam Andreae Szervánszky - Keller Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> According to the notes accompanying this recording, Callas actually replaced the scheduled singer for it, a famous mezzo who was having trouble with her top notes. Does anyone know who this might have been? Could it have been Stignani? She ducks some of the top notes in Callas's Norma the following year, and she was getting on a bit by this time, so it's possible I suppose.
> 
> Whoever it was, we should be pleased that Callas was around to fill the breach, because her Santuzza is superb. Unbelievably she had only previously sung the role in her student days, when only 15 and also a couple of times with the Athens Opera, but, apart from this recording, never again, and yet, in fabulous voice, she inhabits the role of poor, hapless Santuzza as no other.
> 
> At this stage in her career her voice was as responsive in verismo as it was only a few weeks before, when she was recording Bellini (I Puritani). She uses none of the tricks of the verismo soprano, no glottal stops, no aspirates, no sobs, but sings with a pure musical line. When she sings _io piango_ at the end of _Voi lo sapete_, she is able to suggest tears without actually sobbing.
> 
> Furthermore her characterisation has been thoroughly thought out. This is a young woman at the end of her tether with nothing left to lose. Her very first utterances are full of weariness and hopelessness, that first little dialogue with Mamma Lucia full of despair. _Quale spina ho in core_, she sings, and her singing of those few words rends the heart, as do her thrice repeated cries of _O Signor_ in the Easter Hymn. Left alone with Mamma Lucia, she pours out her sad story. _Voi lo sapete_ is not only heartrendingly poignant, but beautifully sung, and we note how economically she uses her chest voice. Intensity is not achieved at the expense of musical line.
> 
> Nor is it in the duet with Turiddu, which bristles with contrast and drama. Here it is not just a duet with two singers bawling their heads off at each other, but a full scale Sicilian row between a young couple. Callas pleads, rails, cajoles and, finally, when she can take no more, hurls her curse at Turiddu.
> 
> Alfio serendipitously turning up at just that moment gives her the opportunity to vent her spleen, but, yet again, her singing is full of subtle little details and the solo that leads into the duet is sung with a sustained, if tragic beauty. Note how skilfully she shades the line at the end when she takes the pressure off the voice, moving from chest to head and ending quietly on _lui rapiva a me_. The closing section has both Panerai and Callas pulling out all the stops. It is absolutely thrilling.
> 
> A few words then about the rest of the cast. Di Stefano sings with his own brand of slancio and presents a caddish, if ultimately remorseful Turiddu, Panerai is a splendidly virile Alfio, and Anna Maria Canali a sexy, minx-like Lola, superbly bitchy in her short exchange with Callas's Santuzza. Serafin's speeds are sometimes a bit slow in the choruses, but he paces the meat of the drama really well.
> 
> The recording still overloads occasionally at climaxes, so I assume that is a problem that exists on the master, but otherwise the sound is quite open and Callas's voice fairly leaps out of the speakers.
> 
> Not for nothing has this remained one of the top recommendations for *Cavalleria Rusticana* for over 50 years, and I don't see that changing any time soon. For first-rate recorded sound and orchestral splendour one would go to Karajan, for characterful full-throated singing to Serafin.


Oh yeah- _un-re-MITT-ing_ drama with Callas! I don't care how good the sound is on any other performance- Callas, as is so often the case, is the preeminent interpreter of the role.

I can't counterfeit the same level of enthusiasm for anyone else.

Another beautiful, searching review- why am I not surprised?

_Merci beaucoup ._


----------



## MozartsGhost

*^^^^* I too would like to say I appreciate Greg's reviews. Thanks Greg for sharing your passion!










*Chopin *
Rubinstein
8 Polonaises 
4 Impromptus


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 15 in B-flat Major, K. 450 (Mitsuko Uchida)


----------



## opus55

Ignace Joseph Pleyel: Symphony in D minor, B.147


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MozartsGhost said:


> *^^^^* I too would like to say I appreciate Greg's reviews. Thanks Greg for sharing your passion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chopin *
> Rubinstein
> 8 Polonaises
> 4 Impromptus


Thumbs-up! _;D_

Thanks Greg for your passion- and 'thanks Greg' for the time and analytical rigor you put into the reviews.

I look forward to each and every one.


----------



## SimonNZ

Patricia Kopatchinskaja's own composition "Die Wut"

composer on violin, with Camerata Bern


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 16 in D Major, K. 451 (Mitsuko Uchida)


----------



## Heliogabo

MozartsGhost said:


> *^^^^* I too would like to say I appreciate Greg's reviews. Thanks Greg for sharing your passion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Chopin *
> Rubinstein
> 8 Polonaises
> 4 Impromptus


Where can we read Greg's reviews? Thanks by advance


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Capriccio No.1 in F Major, Op.31

Michael Tsalka, piano


----------



## Revel

Listening to:








Don't hear much about Otmar Suitner. He spent much of his career to the right of the curtain. Great Beethoven on this disc. #8 is an underrated symphony. I love the Denon sound on this disc. Kind of sweet, but smooth (not shrill). Japanese import, but these are ubiquitous on eBay. May get his #6 Pastoral on the same label.


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's very early piece Illusions on TinyChat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heliogabo said:


> _Where can we read Greg's reviews?_ Thanks by advance


Here's where you can _start_:

http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=1474892


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> Here's where you can _start_:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=1474892


Sorry got a dead hyperlink here:


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Albert7

dedalus playing on TinyChat for us the Rach Symphony 2.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Violin Sonata K.301 Hilary Hahn & Natalie Zhu


----------



## Pugg

Brahms:
"Academic Festival Overture Op.80" (October 7, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Tragic Overture Op.81" (May 1, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Serenade No. 2 Op.16" (February 1, the 17th, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op.56a of the subject" (December 16, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Weston

*MacDowell: Suite No. 2*
Takuo Yuasa / Ulster Orchestra










If I listened to a lot of MacDowell I suppose I could pick out some unique gestures I would find intriguing. As it is, this sounds like a typical huge romantic orchestral piece. Nothing wrong with that of course. It's what I was after.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op.39*
Paavo Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










This very familiar work needs little comment. I still love the first and third movements the best. He seems to be channeling Beethoven here, letting the timpani take over the motif / theme alternating with the rest of the orchestra. Where would we be without our history and our homages?

*Schönberg : Chamber Symphony No.1 Op.9
Schönberg : Chamber Symphony No.2 Op.38*
Heinz Holliger / Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Wanting a lengthy orchestral work for this evening, I started to listen to Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E, Herbert von Karajan / Wiener Philharmoniker on Spotify, but halfway through movement one my internet provider lost connection and everything froze. Spotify did not save my place. Discouraged, I scaled back with these Schoenberg pieces -- not on Spotify this time! I've been wanting to dip into these anyway.

With the Chamber Symphony No. 1 I am reminded of Strauss or Mahler if they had been a lot more frenetic. There are some gorgeous sonorities throughout despite the frightful hurry.

Chamber Symphony No. 2 from much later is a little more leisurely but still information dense. I'll need to listen a few more times to pick up on the themes and so forth.

The recording itself is what wows me tonight. This sounds so clean and spectacular. I can't _believe_ it's an mp3 file.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet - Dmitri Mitropoulos
Wow! This is amazing!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 2 in D, K. 7 [complete]






Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 4 in G, K. 9 [complete]


----------



## Becca

This is absolutely exquisite ... the quintet, septet and great love duet - Nuit d'Ivresse from the end of Act 4 of Les Troyens.

Gregory Kunde may not have the most ringing tenor but his voice melds so perfectly with Susan Graham. The somewhat minimalistic staging allows you to focus on the individuals rather than be overwhelmed by the surroundings.






P.S. Note Gardiner's reaction at the very end as he puts down his baton. They really nailed it!


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer










Disc 2. Enjoying the foot steps.


----------



## tortkis

SimonNZ said:


> Patricia Kopatchinskaja's own composition "Die Wut"
> 
> composer on violin, with Camerata Bern


This is very good, thank you! I didn't know about Kopatchinskaja's composition.

Now listening to more atmospheric music...

Jürg Frey: More or Less - a.pe.ri.od.ic








More ore less normal (2005-2007) excerpt
Canones incerti (2010)
60 Pieces of Sound (2009)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just heard this Maggie Teyte piano recital cd that was posted a couple of days ago here in Current Listening. The _Pelleas et Melissande_ cuts with John Ranck from 1948 are wonderful- especially the uninhibited Gallic shafts of light and shade Teyte employs in "_Oui, c'est ici, nous y somme_" from Act II, Scene iii.

I love her crisp, perfect- but _animated_!- elocution with her treatment of Britten's _Les Illuminations._ "_Viles_," "Being Beauteous," and "Parade" were especially effective in their uninhibited, _sans souci_, eroticism.

A couple of times during the recital, Teyte addresses the audience in her staunch, dignified 'Dame of the British Empire' rounded elocutions- only to start a singing in absolutely _perfectly-inflected_ French, and going from sixty years old in voice, to about thirty-five. What a remarkable character. What a remarkable_ artist_!

I can only imagine the effect she had on Debussy as a teenager when he was training her for six months for the role of _Melissande_.


----------



## Heliogabo

albertfallickwang said:


> Sorry got a dead hyperlink here:
> 
> View attachment 65598


Thanks a lot, but Albert is right


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Sorry got a dead hyperlink here:
> 
> View attachment 65598


It works from my end, Albert.

Just go to your 'friends'- he's _on_ your list._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heliogabo said:


> Thanks a lot, but Albert is right


I don't know what to tell you. I tested the link and it works from my end.

http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=1474939


----------



## SimonNZ

Ivan Fedele's String Quartet No.3 "Tar" - Arditti Quartet


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> I don't know what to tell you. I tested the link and it works from my end.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=1474939


Sorry but the proof lies in the screenshot


----------



## Albert7

Palais de Mari which is Feldman's last piano solo work on TinyChat... very busy tonight:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 26 in B flat, K. 378 [complete]






David Oistrakh - Mozart - Violin Sonata No 32 in B flat major, K 454


----------



## jim prideaux

Revel said:


> Thank you for the post. Listening to #4 on your recommendation. Nostalgic melodies and I'm feeling a Tchaikovsky influence. Might have to pick me up some Glazunov. Like it very much.


early start again and accompanied by Glazunov-I am aware of so many observations regarding similarities to Tchaikovsky and funnily enough over the years he is one composer I personally have failed to enjoy while the 'underappreciated' Glazunov's symphonic works have become established among my 'favourites'......might I recommend the Serebrier SNO complete set on Warner Classics which also includes a range of concertos and other works......you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Sorry but the proof lies in the screenshot


I clicked the link- _a-gain_- and it works from my side. I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> I clicked the link- _a-gain_- and it works from my side. I really don't know what to say.


Can you post a screenshot of the page rather than just the link? Thanks


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang;834980Can you post a screenshot of the page rather than just the link? Thanks :)[/QUOTE said:


> No.
> 
> Just go to your 'friends' list and click on 'GregMitchell'- and then click on his latest posts.
> 
> This is elementary.


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> No.
> 
> Just go to your 'friends' list and click on 'GregMitchell'- and then click on his latest posts.
> 
> This is elementary.




Sorry but GregMitchell is not on my friends list.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Sorry but GregMitchell is not on my friends list.


He _should _be- for your edification and not mine.

_;D_


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> He _should _be- for your edification and not mine.
> 
> _;D_




How elusive indeed!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Copland - Piano Variations
I read a book of Copland's recently, and this work was mentioned. I was interested to find out what it was like.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Tonight I'm listening to Symphony No. 1 and Symphony No. 2 by Finnish composer Uuno Klami. Klami was a student of Erkki Melartin. Even though these symphonies are from 1938 and 1945 both are more in the Romantic style than Modern. He was really a good orchestrator and both these symphonies are quite enjoyable. A couple more unknown gems. I'd say anyone who likes Sibelius and Melartin would enjoy these symphonies.



















Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Frank Martin's Etudes For String Orchestra - Matthias Bamert, cond.


----------



## Albert7

trazom request... Brahms Double Concerto in A minor on TinyChat.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

W. A. Mozart - KV 428 (421b) - String Quartet No. 16 in E flat major


----------



## jim prideaux

Weston said:


> There are two budget sets that look fairly good on the US Amazon site, the Otaka / BBC National Orchestra of Wales version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this version by Fedoseyev / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated about adding one or the other, or neither, to my collection. I'm always a little afraid of these bargains, afraid they'll be edited or something, though I've gotten some fantastic recordings that way. I guess I could compare the minutes and seconds indicated with the average length of a work reported on Allmusic or Wikipedia.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the Otaka simply on its better album cover design. Do you have any insight as to the performance or recording quality of the Otaka?


I have the Otaka set from I-Tunes which was a bargain and I really enjoy and listen to regularly. I also have the Serebrier set which includes other works and is consistently impressive and the CD box is again relatively cheap. I continue to contemplate the Fedoseyev set-picked up an original Melodiya vinyl recording of one of the symphonies in Prague last year-obviously an 'all Russian affair' in this context is a major attraction-what I have heard could be described as more significantly idiomatic (there is a distinct passion and verve in the interpretation) while I have seen Serebrier recordings described as 'urbane'......if this is the case with Serebrier it is also true of Otaka but in both cases there is a real excitement where appropriate and the recording quality in both is 'bang on'-I would consider the Serebrier set personally....

Hope this is of relevance!..........


----------



## Heliogabo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I clicked the link- _a-gain_- and it works from my side. I really don't know what to say.


Doesn't work from my side, but thank you anyway


----------



## Heliogabo

Emil Gilels plays Bach, my own playlist on spotify


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : Norma*

*Souliotis/ Cossotto* / Del Monaco :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

regarding Glazunov recordings-there is also a Svetlanov set and although I have not heard them if his recordings of Myaskovsky and Kalinnikov (among others)are anything to go by they could be a real 'blast'!


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to a 20-minute track of Godspeed You Black Emperor (don't recall the track) as a little intermission while making some hot chocolate. I don't think I listened to non-classical for 2-3 weeks  I have been very preoccupied with lots of new stuff:









Schoenberg Complete Songs
Jarnot, Liska

Jarnot's got a great voice. I'm glad there is a whole disc (and about a half) of him on this 4CD set. I'm still on the first disc, with some early songs and Opp. 2&3. This is definitely very easy on the ears. I can't believe I had completely forgotten about the Book of the Hanging Gardens until a few weeks ago. It used to be one of my favourite works and it rounds out this disc


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart: Piano concerto no. 27 in B flat major, KV 595 | Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Albert7

Pugg said:


> ​*Bellini : Norma*
> 
> *Souliotis/ Cossotto* / Del Monaco :tiphat:


Now that's a stately pose that I really can dig!


----------



## Albert7

septimaltritone featuring this on TinyChat:






John Cage's Roaratorio.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Moonlight Sonata on my Beethoven Sonatas CD. It's played by Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

One last piece of music. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto CD with Julia Fischer on the violin.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Number 8.

I'm not big on Bruckner, but I'm giving the eighth another try. The general consensus is that Karajan's Vienna 8th is the one to go for, but I am informed by MB that this Berlin version is actually better. Certainly the playing is fantastic.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Heliogabo said:


> Where can we read Greg's reviews? Thanks by advance


I've been reviewing each recital and opera in the Warner Callas box in reverse order of recording ie, the late stuff first. They can be found in The Callas Remastered thread, the first of them here http://www.talkclassical.com/33051-new-maria-callas-box-21.html#post732032

I've got as far as *Cavalleria Rusticana* and have three complete operas, and the disc with her very first recordings (first issued on 78s) to go. It's taken quite a while (there was a lot of music to get through), but it has been a truly edifying experience, from which I have come away with renewed respect for this woman's musical genius (it is not too strong a word). There have of course been other great sopranos, some with more solid techniques, some with more conventionally beautiful voices, few with the ability to make music come alive as she did, to look at all those dots and signs on the printed page and understand totally their significance. Not just a singer, she was one of the greatest _musicians_ ever to set foot on a stage. But you have to give her her due worth. It's no use just lending half an ear as you get on with something else. Then you will only hear the odd harsh or unsteady noes. You have to listen with your whole attention, preferably with libretto or score in hand. Believe me, it's worth making the commitment.


----------



## ptr

*Hector Berlioz* - Grande messe des morts, Op. 5 (Hänssler)









Toby Spence, tenor; Leipzig Radio Chorus, Stuttgart Southwest German Radio Vocal Ensemble, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Roger Norrington

*Hans Werner Henze* - Requiem (Sony)







-








Ueli Wigert, piano; Håkan Hardenberger, trumpet; Ensemble Modern u. Ingo Metzmacher

/ptr


----------



## csacks

Cloudy and almost autumnal morning. Enjoying one of my favorite piano trios, Mendelssohn´s 1st, played by Beaux Arts Trio. As good as my favorite version, the one by Ma, Ax and Perlman. The disc also includes Dvorak´s Dumky, which I have never ever listened. Lets we see how it goes.


----------



## csacks

Now listening to Dvorak´s trio, WOW, it is mind blowing!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : piano concertos
Barenboim *
No 1-2-3-4


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D 36

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Andolink

*Enno Poppe*: _Altbau I & II_
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Pierre Boulez









*James Dillon*: _La Navette_
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins
(off air live radio broadcast of the UK premiere 8/19/2010)

*Paul Hindemith*: _String Quartets No. 5 and 6_
Amar Quartet


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas 7, 8 "Pathetique", 9, 10, 11 "Grand", 12 "Funeral March" (Maurizio Pollini)

Listened to these over the past couple of days, making my way through the box-set. Pollini does a great job as usual, my only complaint is the slow movement of the "Pathetique", he seems to glide over it, only covering the surface. The outer movements are fantastic, though.

I'm still enjoying the evolution of his style, from the early "Grand" piano sonatas to more experimentation, such as in #12 "Funeral March". "Prominent musicologist Donald Francis Tovey has called [the 11th Piano Sonata] the crowning achievement and culmination of Beethoven's early "grand" piano sonatas. Subsequent sonatas find Beethoven experimenting more with form and concept."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I've been reviewing each recital and opera in the Warner Callas box in reverse order of recording ie, the late stuff first. They can be found in The Callas Remastered thread, the first of them here http://www.talkclassical.com/33051-new-maria-callas-box-21.html#post732032
> 
> I've got as far as *Cavalleria Rusticana* and have three complete operas, and the disc with her very first recordings (first issued on 78s) to go. It's taken quite a while (there was a lot of music to get through), but it has been a truly edifying experience, from which I have come away with renewed respect for this woman's musical genius (it is not too strong a word). There have of course been other great sopranos, some with more solid techniques, some with more conventionally beautiful voices, few with the ability to make music come alive as she did, to look at all those dots and signs on the printed page and understand totally their significance. Not just a singer, she was one of the greatest _musicians_ ever to set foot on a stage. But you have to give her her due worth. It's no use just lending half an ear as you get on with something else. Then you will only hear the odd harsh or unsteady noes. You have to listen with your whole attention, preferably with libretto or score in hand. Believe me, it's worth making the commitment.












I couldn't be in more deeply-moved agreement.

Listening to Callas with a libretto in hand completely changed the way I weigh and assay_ any_ singer.

I've heard better voices at times- but never nuanced the way she does it- and certainly never a voice more beautifully and intelligently_ expressed_.

_Beautifu_l singing 'allures' me.

Beautifully-_expressed _singing absolutely 'consumes' me.


----------



## michaels

*Berlioz month listening*









Picked this up via Amazon Marketplace for $6 and worth much more! I was surprised at the quality of the recording and the performance was top notch. Put it up against Karajan, Davis and a few others and it either exceeds or stands strong with all of them.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ALAMO
_OMPS_
*Dimitri Tiomkin*
Columbia Studio Orchestra
Dimitri Tiomkim; conductor

Columbia


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn:* piano sonatas
*Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 
Chicago Symphony
Leonard Bernstein

A "Saturday Symphonies" listen.

As good as it gets for this wartime symphony.

Too bad Leonard Bernstein wasn't made music director of the Chicago Symphony.
This recording indicates such a partnership would have been something special indeed!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Waiter?!- one _Mutter Macchiato Sinfonia Concertante_- _to go!_



















. . . and a side of 'Kiri, "Willow Song"'


----------



## science

Here is my listening so far in March:

View attachment 65630


----------



## George O

MoonlightSonata said:


> Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet - Dmitri Mitropoulos
> Wow! This is amazing!


This is my favorite recording of it.


----------



## science

michaels said:


> Picked this up via Amazon Marketplace for $6 and worth much more! I was surprised at the quality of the recording and the performance was top notch. Put it up against Karajan, Davis and a few others and it either exceeds or stands strong with all of them.


I always wonder about the EMI GROC disks that I never actually see praised in real life. This is the first time that I can remember that I've seen anyone praise this recording. For a few years it was my only recording of SF, but I got worried that I was missing something and went out and bought some more popular ones, and never listened to it again! Now I want to give it another go! So, thanks!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Dipping my toes into some less heard (by me) American music.
I only know Walter Piston through his tomes on Counterpoint and Harmony. His incredible Flautist is engaging and perfect for this spring day 
The Griffes is lovely too.


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> Here is my listening so far in March:
> 
> View attachment 65630


Great selections


----------



## Bruce

*Glazunov by Otaka*



jim prideaux said:


> I have the Otaka set from I-Tunes which was a bargain and I really enjoy and listen to regularly. I also have the Serebrier set which includes other works and is consistently impressive and the CD box is again relatively cheap. I continue to contemplate the Fedoseyev set-picked up an original Melodiya vinyl recording of one of the symphonies in Prague last year-obviously an 'all Russian affair' in this context is a major attraction-what I have heard could be described as more significantly idiomatic (there is a distinct passion and verve in the interpretation) while I have seen Serebrier recordings described as 'urbane'......if this is the case with Serebrier it is also true of Otaka but in both cases there is a real excitement where appropriate and the recording quality in both is 'bang on'-I would consider the Serebrier set personally....
> 
> Hope this is of relevance!..........


The Otaka set certainly is a bargain on iTunes. Thanks for the heads-up, Jim. It's downloading even as I type this. For the price, it's certainly worth getting to compare to the Fedoseyev set.


----------



## Bruce

*Bellini's Norma*



Pugg said:


> ​*Bellini : Norma*
> 
> *Souliotis/ Cossotto* / Del Monaco :tiphat:


How does this compare to the Callas set on EMI? Have you listened to both, Pugg?


----------



## Andolink

*William Blank*: _Exodes_, for large orchestra
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Pascal Rophé









*Dieter Ammann*: _String Quartet No. 1, 'Geborstener Satz'_
Casal Quartett


----------



## Bruce

*Dvorak's Chamber works*



csacks said:


> Now listening to Dvorak´s trio, WOW, it is mind blowing!!!!!


I remember when I first began listening to classical music, and for me, Dvorak simply meant orchestral music. His 9th symphony was so well known that for many years I ignored his piano and chamber works. But you're right. His trio is really good. Give some of his other chamber works a try, especially those with piano. As well as some of his Slavonic Dances for 2 pianos. They're really good as well.


----------



## Becca

Pugg said:


> ​*Bellini : Norma*
> 
> *Souliotis/ Cossotto* / Del Monaco :tiphat:


I believe that this is a somewhat abridged version of _Norma_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I believe that this is a somewhat abridged version of _Norma_


Its a somewhat abridged form of 'Callas'- 'imitation Callas.'

- Wonderful voice and horsepower though.


----------



## George O

Nikolai Medtner (1880-1951)

Piano Quintet, op. posth.

Sonata in C, op 25, no 1

Acht Stimmungsbilder, op 1, nos 1, 4, 7

The New London Quintet:
Malcom Binns, piano
Norman Freeman, violin
Rolf Wilson, violin
Kenneth Essex, viola
Peter Willison, cello

on HNH (Evanston, Illinois), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its a somewhat abridged form of 'Callas'- 'imitation Callas.'
> 
> - Wonderful voice and horsepower though.




I remember (vaguely) the time when she started to become noticeable in the recorded world. There was considerable hope that she would indeed be a second Callas and there were signs that it could be true. I got her first recital disk and a Cavalleria in which she was good (but Del Monaco was awful.) While I am no technical voice expert, my guess is that she didn't quite have the voice for the roles, was either pushed into them or chose to try, but ended up damaging what she did have.


----------



## Bruce

*More piano today*

Piano music for me today:

Schumann - Arabesque in C, Op. 18 - Horowitz









Mozart - Variations on "Salve tu, Domine" - Michael Dalberto









Eisler - Vier Klavierstücke, Op. 3 - Carol Colburn









This was my introduction to Berg's Piano Sonata, and is still my favorite, though I have only heard 4 or 5 other versions.

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 6 in A, Op. 82 - Pogorelich









and finally, Frank Martin - 8 Preludes - Kathryn Stott


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I remember (vaguely) the time when she started to become noticeable in the recorded world. There was considerable hope that she would indeed be a second Callas and there were signs that it could be true. I got her first recital disk and a Cavalleria in which she was good (but Del Monaco was awful.) While I am no technical voice expert, my guess is that she didn't quite have the voice for the roles, was either pushed into them or chose to try, but ended up damaging what she did have.


Suliotis took on the heavy cavalry way too early in her career.

Callas only sang Princess Abigaille from _Nabucco_ once- and she told Monserrat Caballe that it was a "voice wrecker" when Caballe asked her for advice on the role. Caballe- wisely- decided not to do it.

Suliotis, however, decided to take the role on early in her career- and her singing is absolutely _thrilling_ on her Decca recording of the role. The only other performance that has more fierce incandescence and superbly-articulated vocal inflections is of course, 'You Know Who.'

Her Lady Macbeth pales along Callas' as well- her voice showing a very palpable unsteadiness to it that is nowhere to be found on the earlier Decca _Nabucco_. I have a live_ Nabucco _of hers from the mid-sixties which has some great singing on it- but it doesn't reach the high-water mark of the Decca_ Nabucco _in either drama or technique.


----------



## brotagonist

An early start on the SS, but actually just an intermission between Strauss' Elektra, which just ended, and...? Stay tuned 

DSCH Symphony 7 Lenningrad Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra


----------



## Cosmos

Last day of my vacation in Arizona  the weather's so beautiful I don't want to leave. Also listening to two left-hand piano concertos for Paul Wittgenstein:

Britten - Diversions










Terrible album cover; wonderful music. I guess there's a mixed opinion of this work, but this is one of my favorite Britten pieces [probably biased because of the piano]. The theme is vary spacious, great for variations

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto no. 4










Actually my least favorite of the set. But I'm revisiting it to see if I can develop a second opinion


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bruce said:


> How does this compare to the Callas set on EMI? Have you listened to both, Pugg?


As MB and Becca pointed out, the recording is abridged. Not only is it abridged, Suliotis, though she is in better voice than she was for that disastrous *Macbeth* is really just potted Callas. She makes the gestures without really understanding the reasons behind them.

But in this opera of all operas, there really is no comparison to Callas. On the two occasions that BBC Radio 3's Building a Library programme discussed *Norma*, the reviewer, a different one on each occasion, eventually narrowed their choice down to two recordings; Callas 1954 and Callas 1960. One reviewer finally went for 1954, the other 1960. Personally I'd want both, but the very best of Callas's *Norma*s is to be found on Divina Records, a live recording of a performance from La Scala in 1955 with Simionato and Del Monaco. Lots of other labels have issued it, but beware, because you won't find such good sound as you do on Divina Records.

http://www.divinarecords.com/dvn017/dvn017.html


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to this from my dad's TV.









My dad woke me up with this gem.


----------



## JACE

I decided to get a jump on the Saturday Symphony.

Turns out that the only DSCH 7 that I have on one of my devices here at work is Masur/NYPO. So I'm giving that one a spin.


----------



## Becca

If it was_ Isle of the Dead_ for a wet Monday, how about this for a sunny 80F Friday?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B-minor, Op. 115, 1891 (Berlin Philharmonic Octet)

This is one of my favorite Brahms chamber works, along with the 2nd String Quintet and Piano Quintet. The Berlin Octet's playing is lush and captures the warm "autumnal mood" of this piece perfectly.


----------



## George O

Benno Moiseiwitsch - Great Instrumentalists Series (No. 11)

pieces by

Liszt, Debussy, Ravel, Poulenc, Stravinsky, Chopin, Mendelssohn, Rachmaninov, and Khachaturian

Benno Moiseiwitsch, piano

on EMI (Middlesex, England), from 1968
recorded from 1938 to 1949

5 stars


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Alicia de Larrocha*
_Piano Music of the Granados_

Allegro de Concierto, Danza Lenta, 
Valses Poeticos - Intro, Nos 1-7, Coda
Seis Piezas Sobre Cantos Populares Espanoles


----------



## NightHawk

From the Bernstein NY Phil Symphony Set - listening to all the Sibelius Symphonies - fitting it seemed as we have a fresh 5 inches of snow on the ground and it was 9 degrees this morning!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> As MB and Becca pointed out, the recording is abridged. Not only is it abridged, Suliotis, though she is in better voice than she was for that disastrous *Macbeth* is really just potted Callas. She makes the gestures without really understanding the reasons behind them.
> 
> But in this opera of all operas, there really is no comparison to Callas. On the two occasions that BBC Radio 3's Building a Library programme discussed *Norma*, the reviewer, a different on on each occasion, eventually narrowed their choice down to two recordings; Callas 1954 and Callas 1960. One reviewer finally went for 1954, the other 1960. Personally I'd want both, but the very best of Callas's *Norma*s is to be found on Divina Records, a live recording of a performance from La Scala in 1955 with Simionato and Del Monaco. Lots of other labels have issued it, but beware, because you won't find such good sound as you do on Divina Records.
> http://www.divinarecords.com/dvn017/dvn017.html












Callas' '55 La Scala _Norma_ has the most incredible singing of any single performance of an opera that I've ever heard- including her '55 Karajan_ Lucia_.

Absolutely _phenomenal_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This afternoon's projected listening.










More from the _wunderbar_ Herr Wunderlich. Ok, he's singing Italian opera in German, but with a voice like that, who cares?










Just realised I've only ever heard _The Swan of Tuonela_ from the _Lemminkainen Legends_, so whole disc.










A disc that just arrived today will be next into the player.


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*
_Violin Concerto_
Anne-Sophie Mutter | André Prévin | Staatskapelle Dresden








*Schönberg*
_Piano Concerto_
Alfred Brendel | Michael Gielen | SWF Symphonieorchester Baden-Baden


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This afternoon's projected listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More from the _wunderbar_ Herr Wunderlich. Ok, he's singing Italian opera in German, but with a voice like that, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised I've only ever heard _The Swan of Tuonela_ from the _Lemminkainen Legends_, so whole disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A disc that just arrived today will be next into the player.


I love the driving drama Gibson brings to "Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari" on that Sibelius disc- and the _Luonnotar _with Phyllis Bryn-Julson is EP-IC!- beautifully atmospheric engineered sound as well. And the only "Lemminkainen's Homeward Journey" I love as much as the Gibson- perhaps just a bit more, again for the full-tilt-charge drama- is the EMI/Ormandy with Philadelphia.

You've _GOT_ to hear it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the driving drama Gibson brings to "Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari" on that Sibelius disc- and the _Luonnotar _with Phyllis Bryn-Julson is EP-IC!- beautifully atmospheric engineered sound as well. And the only "Lemminkainen's Homeward Journey" I love as much as the Gibson- perhaps just a bit more, again for the full-tilt-charge drama- is the EMI/Ormandy with Philadelphia.
> 
> You've _GOT_ to hear it.


Funny, I've never had much time for Ormandy, always considering him a little routine, which is terribly unfair of me, because I don't really know his work at all.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn *
_String Quartets_ 
"Quinten" & "Emperor" 
Concord String Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> DSCH Symphony 7 Lenningrad Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra


That is sure long! I thought it's supposed to be about a war  There is a lot of suspense and extended pause, but where's the action?

I liked it better a few weeks ago, when I had listened to my CD copy of Rostropovich/NSO, but today, my mind is just not there.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Funny, I've never had much time for Ormandy, always considering him a little routine, which is terribly unfair of me, because I don't really know his work at all.


_Nor I!_

- but not with this performance.

He really pulls the rabbit out of the hat on this one- _trust me. _


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> That is sure long! I thought it's supposed to be about a war  There is a lot of suspense and extended pause, but where's the action?
> 
> I liked it better a few weeks ago, when I had listened to my CD copy of Rostropovich/NSO, but today, my mind is just not there.


I think Shostakovich's music is incredibly moving and regard it as one of the great musical _oeuvres_ of the 20th century.

That said, I think the Seventh is one of his weakest symphonies.

I guess no one hits it out of the park every time.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Nor I!_
> 
> - but not with this performance.
> 
> He really pulls the rabbit out of the hat on this one- _trust me. _


Ormandy was a *GREAT* Sibelian, imho.


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Yefim Bronfman
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Relentless in its primitive energy. Bartok's answer to Stravinsky's Le Sacre?


----------



## Albert7

Done for the fourth time again this week:

iPod touch used.


----------



## Dim7

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari"


Lol what's with that incomplete translation.. It's like calling L'isle joyeuse "Joyful L'isle".


----------



## LancsMan

*CPE Bach: Wurttemberg Sonatas* Mahan Esfahani on hyperion








Well I've been guilty of rather ignoring the music of CPE Bach. This recent purchase is a belated attempt to remedy this - I only have one other CD of his music in my collection. This disc of harpsichord sonatas is well played and full of interest.


----------



## Jos

I'm still with Beethoven's string trios. They are wonderful.


----------



## George O

MozartsGhost said:


> *Alicia de Larrocha*
> _Piano Music of the Granados_
> 
> Allegro de Concierto, Danza Lenta,
> Valses Poeticos - Intro, Nos 1-7, Coda
> Seis Piezas Sobre Cantos Populares Espanoles


Nice! Did you get that autograph in person?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sibelius*: Nightride and Sunrise, Op. 55 (Antal Dorati)

A very unique sounding, mysterious, and sometimes strange work. I heard it on the radio driving to work today. I didn't exactly know what to make of it, but I know I liked it a lot!


----------



## millionrainbows

I've reviewed this here before, but am listening to it again. Dennis Russell Davies is a very good, very sympathetic conductor, with a great group, The American Composers Orchestra. A very good one to have.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 for the left hand, Piano Concerto No. 5
John Browning, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf









The less-popular Prokofiev piano concerti are still fine works.


----------



## jim prideaux

After discussion earlier today about Glazunov recordings I finally surrendered and am currently downloading Fedoseyev interpretations of the complete symphonies from I Tunes and will then proceed to the 4th-7th.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 for the left hand


And that pianist! He wouldn't perform some of the works, if I recall correctly. I cannot believe how many major composers wrote a work for him!


----------



## LancsMan

*JS Bach: The Art of Fugue* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv








Here we have Bach at his most obsessively scholarly - but sadly he died before completion. Probably not intended for performance as a complete work, the intended instrumentation is unclear. In this performance variety is added in having an ensemble play the work - which for me makes it considerably more palatable for hearing it in a single sitting.

Possibly a work for the Bach connoisseur rather than a 'beginner' listener. I find it has a certain dignified austerity. And very moving is the final incomplete fugue which just tails off mid flow. Unfortunately the rest is silence!


----------



## Albert7

Rigel's string quartet as presented by clavi online for us on TinyChat:


----------



## JACE

Now playing via Spotify:










*Richard Strauss: Don Quixote / Antonio Janigro (vc), Fritz Reiner, Chicago SO*

My reference _Quixote_ is Rostropovich/HvK -- but I like the sound of this Reiner/Janigro version very much indeed.

...I still need to investigate more of Reiner's Strauss.


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Christian Bach's Miserere - Hans-Christoph Rademann, cond.


----------



## Weston

*Frank Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes* 
Trio Kairos










Syncopated at times giving it a jazz as well as a folk feeling, this interesting stew of disparate elements get's wild and woolly. I find the themes Irish only superficially, but Martin gives them a pretty thorough pummeling.

*Hubert Parry: Piano Trio in E Minor*
Deakin Piano Trio










It's a little conservative, but I enjoyed it. I would have enjoyed it more except for the violin tone. It sounds harsh, even tinny in this recording.

*Schoenberg: Quatuor en ré mineur, op. 7 *
Arditti String Quartet










I think I'll just start collecting whatever the Arditti Quartet records. They seem to have an interesting repertoire and solid performances. As for this Schoenberg work, it's no more exotic than a Martinu or a Charles Tomlinson Griffes piece for instance, and less exotic than much of Scriabin. I'm a little miffed that Schoenberg has this reputation for being difficult, when now I'm finding most of his recorded works are no more difficult than Beethoven's Grosse Fuge. I know this is an early work but it still appears I avoided him for no reason then. (Part of this is actually Andras Schiff's doing because of an offhand remark in one of his lectures.)


----------



## Albert7

clavi put up one of Clementi's sonatas on TinyChat for us to enjoy:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Sacred Music
*


----------



## SimonNZ

albertfallickwang said:


> clavi put up one of Clementi's sonatas on TinyChat for us to enjoy:


What's the point in double posting all of this stuff on two different threads?


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I think I'll just start collecting whatever the Arditti Quartet records. They seem to have an interesting repertoire and solid performances. As for this Schoenberg work, it's no more exotic than a Martinu or a Charles Tomlinson Griffes piece for instance, and less exotic than much of Scriabin. I'm a little miffed that Schoenberg has this reputation for being difficult, when now I'm finding most of his recorded works are no more difficult than Beethoven's Grosse Fuge. I know this is an early work but it still appears I avoided him for no reason then. (Part of this is actually Andras Schiff's doing because of an offhand remark in one of his lectures.)


Yep, that's what I keep telling people. It's a shame he's known for a technique, because the music is just *so damn good!*


----------



## Headphone Hermit

SimonNZ said:


> What's the point in double posting all of this stuff on two different threads?


1. increases one's post count
2. doubles chances of capturing 'likes'
3. provides further evidence of an unfortunate, but rare, condition called 'posting diohhroea' :devil:


----------



## Albert7

Stravinsky's "Ebony Concerto" featured by mahlerian on TinyChat. Keeping in with jazzy classical stuff here.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002 (*Boulez*), and 1996 (*Takemitsu*).


----------



## Balthazar

Perahia plays *Brahms ~ Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79*. I prefer these pieces played slower than the Generally Accepted Performance Tempi ("GAPT"), but Perahia is close to spot on in No. 2. He also has a great way with the middle _molto dolce espressivo_ section of No. 1. My favorite of the Brahms solo piano pieces.

Kronos Quartet play *Steve Reich ~ Different Trains*.

Pešek leads Liverpool in *Dvořák ~ Symphony No. 1 in C minor*.


----------



## Revel

*Walton Sym 2*

Randomly chose to listen to Walton Symphony #2 on YouTube. Bryden Thomson conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Though I can imagine early 60's Hollywood finding a million & one reasons to sample portions of this music, it's not the variety of CM I've come to enjoy. Too little melody; very erratic; hard on my ears. Done with Walton for now. Disc it would be on is below:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Kodaly* death day (1967).


----------



## LancsMan

*JC Bach: Sinfonias Op. 6 Nos. 1-6 & Op. 18 Nos. 2, 4 & 6.* Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips.








Having admitted to having a paucity of CPE Bach discs in my collection, I've now got to admit to an equally poor collection of JC Bach too! This double CD is pretty well my JC Bach collection!!

Any way it's a pleasant comparatively easy listen (as compared to CPE Bach). He sounds positively Mozartian (or it would perhaps be fairer to say Mozart sounds JC Bachian). Early Mozart of course - Mozart's music evolves into much deeper territory.

This music is charming, and the Op. 18 Sinfonias are much more sophisticated than the Op. 6.

So I really need to explore more CPE and JC Bach!!


----------



## mountmccabe

LancsMan said:


> *JS Bach: The Art of Fugue* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv
> View attachment 65677
> 
> 
> Here we have Bach at his most obsessively scholarly - but sadly he died before completion. Probably not intended for performance as a complete work, the intended instrumentation is unclear. In this performance variety is added in having an ensemble play the work - which for me makes it considerably more palatable for hearing it in a single sitting.
> 
> Possibly a work for the Bach connoisseur rather than a 'beginner' listener. I find it has a certain dignified austerity. And very moving is the final incomplete fugue which just tails off mid flow. Unfortunately the rest is silence!


I love this piece; it is what got me to like his music in the first place. To be clear I am not disagreeing with you; it probably doesn't draw in many listeners.

I have a very vivid memory of seeing a performance of this on PBS (I think), it was Gerard Schwartz (I think) and a Seattle ensemble (I think) playing this his own (I think) chamber orchestration. I may be misremembering some details because I have looked around and found no confirmation that this existed. Not a recording, not a program note, nothing!

I have found a recording with Hermann Scherchen and the Radio Beromunter Orchestra playing an orchestration by Roger Vuataz.

And looking around a bit on this I see he did his own orchestration as well, and that there is even video of this. I'm going to have to find that recording and watch this video!






I suppose it's possible that's what I'm remembering but I'm pretty sure what I saw was in color!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

George O said:


> Benno Moiseiwitsch - Great Instrumentalists Series (No. 11)
> 
> pieces by
> 
> Liszt, Debussy, Ravel, Poulenc, Stravinsky, Chopin, Mendelssohn, Rachmaninov, and Khachaturian
> 
> Benno Moiseiwitsch, piano
> 
> on EMI (Middlesex, England), from 1968
> recorded from 1938 to 1949
> 
> 5 stars


What a wonderful album this is! I want to shower it with stars!! The Chopin 3rd Scherzo is one of the finest Chopin performances ever recorded by anyone anywhere, and I don't think the recording of "Jardins sous la pluie" has ever been bettered, how I wish he'd recorded more Debussy, then there's the Mendelssohn-Rachmaninoff Scherzo from "Midsummer Night's Dream", four minutes of transcendental pianism that should be heard by *EVERYONE!!!! BRAVO BENNO!!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Revel said:


> Listening to:
> View attachment 65595
> 
> 
> *Don't hear much about Otmar Suitner.* He spent much of his career to the right of the curtain. Great Beethoven on this disc. #8 is an underrated symphony. I love the Denon sound on this disc. Kind of sweet, but smooth (not shrill). Japanese import, but these are ubiquitous on eBay. May get his #6 Pastoral on the same label.


Getting more play lately at TC, but we must continue to bang Otmar's drum. Mahler 2, Brahms, Dvorak, all fine representations and must listens. :tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: "Waldstein" and "Appassionata" (or Piano Sonatas Nos.21 & 23, if you prefer) Louis Kentner

Dohnanyi: Suite in F-sharp Minor
Rossini-Respighi arr. Sargent: Concert Suite from "La Boutique Fantasque" Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A dip into the LP pile this evening. Kentner's performances of these two much recorded sonatas are second to none. He regularly performed the complete cycle and it is a shame that he didn't record more of them. These are passionate and involving performances from a pianist who was blessed with a superb technique allied to a fine musical mind. He really was underused by recording companies, he often played the complete 48 of Bach, yet recorded not a single one of them, likewise he was one of the first to play a complete cycle of Schubert sonatas, again not one was recorded. Sad.
Then one of Sir Malcolm Sargent's most enjoyable recordings. He clearly loved the Dohnanyi Suite for Orchestra, as do I, it is an exciting work, very colourfully scored and given a performance of superb panache and brio, as is the Concert Suite that Sargent arranged from the ballet "La Boutique Fantasque", this is witty and fun and leaves you feeling very happy indeed. A great disc.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé - Mitropoulos / New York Philharmonic

Wow! This is truly incredible, definitely one to add to my list of favourite works.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann*
_String Quartet No 1 in A minor, Op 41 No 1
String quartet No 2 in F major, Op 41 No 2_

The Alberni Quartet


----------



## Bruce

*In the Alps*



JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO*


A great recording! Not one of your 100 favorites?


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> I think I'll just start collecting whatever the Arditti Quartet records. They seem to have an interesting repertoire and solid performances.


You and the rest of us!  Unfortunately, a lot of their albums are out of print. I discovered them in the '90s and they have been my guides to new music. If they recorded it, it's worth having.


----------



## Revel

JACE said:


> *R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO*


I've bookmarked another version of this on youtube. You've made some great recommendations for me.

The version I choose San Francisco Symphony with Herbert Blomstedt. I like Blomstedt's Beethoven...maybe I'll enjoy his Strauss.

I'm 3 or 4 minutes in, and it's very atmospheric & Wagner-Like so far...looking forward to the remainder of the listen. It's a new piece for me.

Final Edit: One of the greatest pieces I've ever heard. I feel like I went somewhere. Need to get a copy soon!


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 Bongartz/Gewandhaus Leipzig. I confess I am not a Bruckner-phile at all but I thought this performance was terrific. It was very involving but in a very unflashy way, which I like. I especially liked the Adagio in the performance, it really grabs you. Recommended.


----------



## brotagonist

Bruce said:


> A great recording! Not one of your 100 favorites?


I am guessing that this is the same performance of Strauss' Alpensinfonie that occurs on:









It's a marvellous recording! 100 favourites? Oh, gosh. I've been listening to classical for too many decades to count with only two zeros, but that doesn't mean I like it any less.


----------



## Bruce

*88*

Tonight I have chosen:

del Trecidi - Scherzo for Piano 4-hands









Mendelssohn - Variations serieuses in D minor, Op. 54 - Christian Petersen (piano)









Carl Robert (b. 1954 composition chair Hartt School of Music in Connecticut) - Shake the Tree (for piano 4-hands)









Which is really an interesting work. Lots of runs, and plenty of pointillist sections. I thought I could detect some influences of both Sorabji and Webern.

Szymanowski - Variations on a Polish Theme, Op. 10 - David Leszczynski (piano)









Which is perhaps my favorite set of variations for piano

And finishing up with two short pieces by Schönberg, Op. 33 - Charles Rosen (piano)


----------



## Bruce

*100f*



brotagonist said:


> I am guessing that this is the same performance of Strauss' Alpensinfonie that occurs on:
> 
> View attachment 65691
> 
> 
> It's a marvellous recording! 100 favourites? Oh, gosh. I've been listening to classical for too many decades to count with only two zeros, but that doesn't mean I like it any less.


Perfectly understandable. My "100" favorites list would have at least 3x that many recordings. And I'd be adding more all the time.


----------



## Albert7

spy1's request on TinyChat... Bach's Cantata with Kozena!






Glorious.


----------



## MozartsGhost

George O said:


> Nice! Did you get that autograph in person?


No, I bought this from a bin a couple weeks ago. Thought it was cool and love Alicia's playing. Unfortunately, this was signed probably before they had sharpees LOL!


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> A great recording! Not one of your 100 favorites?


It just _barely_ missed the cut! 

Funny you should mention that. While I was listening, I was thinking to myself, _"Hmm. I should have put this on my list!"_


----------



## JACE

More Strauss from HvK:










*R. Strauss: Death & Transfiguration; Four Last Songs / G. Janowitz, Karajan, BPO*

This could have easily been on my "100 Faves" list too!


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIAS FOR THE VIOLS
_1680_
*Henry Purcell*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall

Astrée


----------



## brotagonist

Bruce said:


> Perfectly understandable. My "100" favorites list would have at least 3x that many recordings. And I'd be adding more all the time.


I was just about to ask you what the '88' in the previous post meant, and now there is a '100f'  Is this a secret cipher, or does it mean something?


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> It just _barely_ missed the cut!
> 
> Funny you should mention that. While I was listening, I was thinking to myself, _"Hmm. I should have put this on my list!"_


I hadn't heard the Alpensinfonie since I got rid of my LPs, so when I recently heard it, I was all  How could I have neglected Strauss for so long?


----------



## Guest

A musical masterpiece played by masterful musicians in stunning sound.


----------



## Morimur

*Ingram Marshall - Dark Waters (Libby van Cleve)*


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> A musical masterpiece played by masterful musicians in stunning sound.


Savall and J.S. Bach are a sublime pair.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Ballades; Scherzos; w. Katsaris (rec.1984). This CD was unfortunately sent to me by mistake. Someone else might have given it a better home. From me, it receives only the trashcan. All together now, D-E-M-I-D-E-N-K-O.


----------



## Vaneyes

Revel said:


> I've bookmarked another version of this on youtube. You've made some great recommendations for me.
> 
> *The version I choose San Francisco Symphony with Herbert Blomstedt. I like Blomstedt's Beethoven...maybe I'll enjoy his Strauss.*
> 
> I'm 3 or 4 minutes in, and it's very atmospheric & Wagner-Like so far...looking forward to the remainder of the listen. It's a new piece for me.


You should. SFS/Blomstedt's mypreference for Eine Alpensinfonie. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I was out in the balmy 13° sunshine this afternoon, so I am only now getting around to my International Women's Day listening  It's a coincidence, but the next disc in my new set is all Claudia Barainsky.









Schoenberg Complete Songs (CD2: Brettl Lieder, Early songs, Posthumous songs)
Claudia Barainsky, soprano; Urs Liska, piano

While I think the material on this disc is the least important of the four discs, Claudia's winsome warbling gives them great added value  They are _very_ pleasant listening, don't get me wrong, but all of the songs are without opus and from Schoenberg's early 20s, with the exception of the more famous Brettl-Lieder, which date from 1901, age 27. Nearly all of these early and posthumous lieder are première recordings for this album. The Brettl-Lieder are cabaret songs and have a distinct ironic character. I know them from at least one previous recording, that of Dorothy Dorow for Etcetera Records.


----------



## Revel

Vaneyes said:


> You should. SFS/Blomstedt's mypreference for Eine Alpensinfonie. :tiphat:


I just finished the Blomstedt. I'm getting a copy. Strauss put me in lala land for about an hour. Absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> *Chopin*: Ballades; Scherzos; w. Katsaris (rec.1984). This CD was unfortunately sent to me by mistake. Someone else might have given it a better home. From me, it receives only the trashcan. All together now, D-E-M-I-D-E-N-K-O.


I heard some Amazon samples for his piano version of Mahler's Lied von der Erde and he played stunningly or, in the words of Music Web International, he played with "adept accompaniment."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Paris Symphonies: Nos. 85, 86, & 87


----------



## SimonNZ

JACE said:


> *R. Strauss: Death & Transfiguration; Four Last Songs / G. Janowitz, Karajan, BPO*
> 
> This could have easily been on my "100 Faves" list too!


Definitely on mine (which I've been thinking more and more about doing)


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> Definitely on mine (which I've been thinking more and more about doing)


Me, too, but I wouldn't/couldn't order them. I'm going to have to give it some thought. The problem is, I'm still getting more :lol:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sergei Prokofiev *
_Cinderella _
Cleveland Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting


----------



## Albert7

on TinyChat centropolis' choice:






Ries' Piano Concerto 3.


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA CODEX
_Mexico, C. 1730_
*Ensemble Kapsberger*
Rolf Lislevand; lute - director

Naïve


----------



## brotagonist

MozartsGhost said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev *
> _Cinderella _
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting


Is that based on the Brothers Grimm?


----------



## JACE

SimonNZ said:


> Definitely on mine (which I've been thinking more and more about doing)


I would LOVE to see your list, Simon!


----------



## opus55

Handel: Giulio Cesare, HWV 17


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> Me, too, but I wouldn't/couldn't order them. I'm going to have to give it some thought. The problem is, I'm still getting more :lol:


Mine aren't in any order (other than alphabetical). That is, I didn't rank them.

A bunch of discs that I got as recently as last year are on my list. That's part of the fun: Figuring out whether some of the "recent faves" compare with "old faves."

I'd love to see YOUR list too, brotagonist!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvořák - Symphony n°9 - NYP / Bernstein


----------



## SimonNZ

JACE said:


> I would LOVE to see your list, Simon!


Thanks for that. Getting the list together would be easy enough. Fighting my natural lethargy and forcing out a couple or three paragraphs of "why", would be another matter.


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> Mine aren't in any order (other than alphabetical). That is, I didn't rank them.
> 
> A bunch of discs that I got as recently as last year are on my list. That's part of the fun: Figuring out whether some of the "recent faves" compare with "old faves."
> 
> I'd love to see YOUR list too, brotagonist!


I didn't realize that you didn't rank yours!

Oh, my! I'd need years more listening to choose  I could put a list together, but I dread to think what I'd have to leave off 

I think I'll manage to come up with one in the next couple of weeks, maybe next cold snap 



SimonNZ said:


> ...forcing out a couple or three paragraphs of "why", would be another matter.


Do you have to do that part?  Maybe just a one-liner


----------



## SimonNZ

Not really appropriate for this thread, but I'm listening to Joni Mitchell's Blue for about the thousandth time, but it just occured to me - and I wouldn't say this of any other pop album I can think of - that this could actually work as a crossover as a song-cycle recital for the same venues/audiences/performers of Winterreise, with voice student and guitarist and/or pianist.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm posting here once a week, and the highlights from last week include

Rachmaninov Vespers







Mahler Symphony #1, I'm going to join another orchestra next month and we will play Mahler 1, so in preparation I played it this week.







Strauss, Also Sprach Zarasthustra, Till Eulenspiegel, Don Juan, Salome Dance of the Seven Veils







Faure Piano Quintets







Kabelevsky Violin Concerto and Second Cello Concerto. This week, I started to learn the violin concerto with my teacher. It's fast, plenty of accidentals, but few double stops. I am quite thrilled to be able to learn to play something from the 20th Century. So in preparation I listened to this recording


----------



## MozartsGhost

brotagonist said:


> Is that based on the Brothers Grimm?


Yes . . . but it seems that the story has gone back even centuries before the Brothers Grimm. Something I didn't know, but yes, this is the story that you grew up with set to Prokofiev's music.


----------



## Pugg

Glinka: "Ruslan and Lyudmila" Overture (October 14, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Borodin: "In the Steppes of Central Asia" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Gliere: "Russian sailors dance (The Red Poppy)" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: "Caucasian Sketches Op. 10 - II & IV" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Mussorgsky: "Khovanschina" Prelude (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center)
Prokofiev:
"Scythian Suite" (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Love for Three Oranges" - March (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lieutenant Kijé" Suite: "The Marriage of Kije", "Troika" (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Shostakovich: "The Golden Age" - Polka (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Lopatnikoff: "Concertino for Orchestra"
[Playing] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1, 1953 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Selby

Fauré - late nocturnes - on the eighth currently

Sally Pinkas, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 7 [No 3] D minor Jiri Belohlavek , Prague Symphony Orch


----------



## Pugg

Sorry wrong info

[Disc10]
Berlioz: "Harold in Italy Op.16"
[Soloist] William Lincer (Va), the New York Philharmonic (October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Chausson: "Poème Op.25" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Tzigane" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## brotagonist

Selby said:


> Fauré - late nocturnes - on the eighth currently
> 
> Sally Pinkas, piano
> 
> View attachment 65706


That looks very interesting! I have been thinking of getting just a little more Fauré, but his albums are a bit scarce, unless you want the complete chamber, complete _whatever...

_I take that back. Spelling it Faure in Amazon gives a much expanded list.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvorak Symphony No 6 DSO Berlin Sian Edwards


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> Do you have to do that part?  Maybe just a one-liner


No "have to." Only rule: Do whatever would give you enjoyment.


----------



## brotagonist

Claudia Barainsky's Schoenberg Lieder: I think I've played it 6 times in succession already. I wonder if I should give her yet another whirl before I turn in? I think that sounds like a good idea


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> No "have to." Only rule: Do whatever would give you enjoyment.


I don't have the background to justify one performance over another, so it would have to be my most revered albums. I already scanned my database. Ouch! That would be quite a painful endeavour. I think it will take me a little longer than just the next cold snap (next week?)


----------



## Weston

Just one work tonight.

*Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
Michael Tilson Thomas / London Symphony Orchestra










There are lots of startling thunder boomers in this recording. Either Mahler or M.T.T. or both like the really deep bass drum sounds. (Take that, TR-808 trunk rattling hip hop poseurs!)

I had a very enjoyable evening with this. Mahler symphonies are often too long for casual listening.


----------



## Albert7

Rostropovich's performance of the Bach cello Suite no.1. Thanks to centropolis.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lyndol Mitchell's Kentucky Mountain Portraits - Howard Hanson, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dvorak : Symphony No.1 in C Minor, "The Bells of Zlonice"


----------



## tortkis

César Franck: Quatuor pour deux violons, alto et violoncelle en ré majeur (CFF 124) - Quatuor Malibran
from Complete Chamber Music (Cypres)








I prefer a playing with a little bit less vibrato, but it is still very good.


----------



## Albert7

swiftbearpaws is presenting this Brahms violin concerto by Asahina...






certainly not Mutter...


----------



## Conor71

Listening to some new recordings today - very pleased with them. The Italians Beethoven sure is nice!:


----------



## Conor71

*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 In D, Op. 84*

This quartet got a few plays this week - love the slow movement:


----------



## Albert7

Conor71 said:


> Listening to some new recordings today - very pleased with them. The Italians Beethoven sure is nice!:


I have the second box set in question and find it quite a relevatory reading of Beethoven!


----------



## Conor71

Albert7 said:


> I have the second box set in question and find it quite a relevatory reading of Beethoven!


What I listened so far impressed me for sure - One of the members at another Classical forum claimed the QI weren't so good in the late quartets but after hearing #15 earlier today I would be inclined to disagree.
Do you have any favourite readings from this set or other boxes of the Beethoven quartets?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Mourning' (Ton Koopman; Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra).









The disc just came in - a great interpretation, the reading seems slightly more 'hip'-styled than Bruno Weil's. There is wonderful transparency throughout.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henri Sauguet's Symphony No.1 "Expiatoire" - Antonio de Almeida, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 and 31 Dame Myra Hess

A classic recording of late Beethoven by the wonderful Myra Hess. I've had this LP for over thirty years and the performances give me as much pleasure now as when I first bought it. Bravo.


----------



## dgee

Looking through the Ensemble Recherche catalogue and found Ramon Lazkano - a Basque composer I'd never heard of before. This album of chamber selections was really engaging - new simplicity sort of a vibe, clean attractive sound, very European









Also, really enjoyed this - one of the best bands going at the moment:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Conor71 said:


> What I listened so far impressed me for sure - *One of the members at another Classical forum claimed the QI weren't so good in the late quartets but after hearing #15 earlier today I would be inclined to disagree.*
> Do you have any favourite readings from this set or other boxes of the Beethoven quartets?


Ha! I would be inclined to completely disagree, Conor71. But I do also love the Alban Berg Quartet and the rather different, rather intimate approach by the Quatuor Talich. Others will praise the Takács Quartet's versions but I haven't heard them in the late quartets yet.

Current Listening:

*Ge Gan-Ru
String Quartets No. 1, 4 and 5 'Fall of Baghdad'*
ModernWorks [Naxos, 2009]

This is a great discovery, via the String Quartet list project (sorry, I can't remember who nominated this first - SimonNZ possibly?).










*Luigi Boccherini
String Quartets Op 32/3 - 5*
Borciani Quartet [Naxos, 2002

I didn't find these readings all that convincing (disappointing: I had expected more from a quartet named after the QI's leader and first violin). My favourite Boccherini disc by the Apponyi Quartet has a more lively, rhythmically coherent approach to these fine works. Also - either the Borciani's intonation is a bit suspect or my ears are a bit 'off' today (either is possible).









*
Boccherini
String Quartet in G minor, G. 205 (Op. 32/5)*
Apponyi Quartet [Ars Musici, 2010]

This is the best of Boccerini's quartets amongst those I've managed to hear so far (perhaps about a dozen) - a lovely wistful, melancholy work. Beautifully realised by the Apponyi Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Ge Gan-Ru
> String Quartets No. 1, 4 and 5 'Fall of Baghdad'*
> ModernWorks [Naxos, 2009]
> 
> This is a great discovery, via the String Quartet list project (sorry, I can't remember who nominated this first - SimonNZ possibly?).


I might have sworn I was first until a few days ago when I had to reread half of the thread looking for the link to the Salonen piece, and found someone mentioned it before me. The same was true of a couple of other pieces I thought I was mentioning first (not that that would mean anything). Interesting going back over it.


----------



## jim prideaux

further to yesterday mornings discussion with esteemed fellow members re Glazunov recordings.......

Could not avoid the temptation of the Fedoyesev complete symphonies any longer so I have listened to certain works last night and this morning. To my ears initially sound markedly different to both Otaka and Serebrier! A sense of dramatic urgency is prevalent and some may regard this as more 'idiomatic' or 'Russian' (whatever that might mean) rather than the restrained poise of the more recent recordings. This drama may prove attractive to some listeners but at certain points the melodic 'lines' can almost lost under the weight of an arguably inappropriate pace-evident particularly in the final movement of the 5th which sounds like a determined race to the conclusion!

So as ever it appears to be a question of personal taste!

nothing happening on 'tinychat'?-only asking because while I have no idea what it is I seem to know what is happening on an almost hourly basis!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just time for this one before the Shostakovich symphonic juggernaut cranks up. I like the variety on this programme - the bassoon concerto (one of Hummel's relatively few orchestral works which does not feature piano) is a pleasant companion to those by Mozart and von Weber and the Septuor Militaire is arguably one of his more famous chamber pieces. The two works featuring piano contain the usual Hummelian elegance.


----------



## Revel

Currently playing:








Listening to Sym #2
I've heard some say this is not a great Tchaikovsky disc, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Pugg

*VIVALDI* 12 Violin Concertos Op. 4 La Stravaganza, Op.4


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Probably not the greatest recorded sound you will ever hear, but what a performance! This appears to be a live recording made in 1984 of an absolutely electrifying performance.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholday - Symphony No. 3 in A minor, 'Scottish' (Franz Konwitschny; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).


----------



## science

This was my first early music disk, back in the day. I really enjoy it still! I hope it comes back into production....


----------



## D Smith

Happy belated birthday to Villa-Lobos. I listened to his string quartet no. 6 which was very enjoyable, and excellently played by Cuarteto Latinamericano as usual.


----------



## Weston

Morning baroque, welcoming in the sun of a new season. We have defeated winter! May it never overstay its welcome again!

*Rameau: Anacreon*
Mary Terey-Smith / Capella Savaria










*Telemann: Concerto for flute in D* (Edit: TWV51: D2)
Emmanuel Pahud / Berliner Barock Solisten










*Bach: French Suite No. 2 in C minor, BWV 813*
Monica Leone, piano










This may be my favorite of the Bach keyboard suites. I love the Allemande. I had first heard it when I tried to play it myself, and with this recording I discover I was forgetting a flat, turning one phrase into almost a Picardy third inadvertently. Wow, I sort of liked it better the wrong way! 

Lovely piece either way.


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> Me, too, but I wouldn't/couldn't order them. I'm going to have to give it some thought. The problem is, I'm still getting more :lol:





JACE said:


> Mine aren't in any order (other than alphabetical). That is, I didn't rank them.
> 
> A bunch of discs that I got as recently as last year are on my list. That's part of the fun: Figuring out whether some of the "recent faves" compare with "old faves."
> 
> I'd love to see YOUR list too, brotagonist!





brotagonist said:


> I don't have the background to justify one performance over another, so it would have to be my most revered albums. I already scanned my database. Ouch! That would be quite a painful endeavour. I think it will take me a little longer than just the next cold snap (next week?)


Any serious top 100 of my own would change before I got halfway through the list. I'm observing these lists with great interest though because I spent the first several decades of my CM journey only concerned with composers, barely giving a rip about the performers and recordings. So now I'm finding a lot of my choices are not as satisfying as they could be. I have great respect for any who attempt to convey a best/favorite recordings list.

But there had better not be another cold snap!


----------



## Albert7

Haydn's Piano Sonata in A major played by Richter... presented by the bear man.






It was my alarm.


----------



## brotagonist

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - Symphony No.


I have been following your progress over the past couple of years. I believe that I recall you having managed to hear all of Haydn's Symphonies. For a casual collector (like me), who already has the Paris and London Symphonies, do you think there are any others that are absolute _must haves_ that really sound different from the rest, for both pleasure value and compositional mastery?


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> Any serious top 100 of my own would change before I got halfway through the list. I'm observing these lists with great interest though because I spent the first several decades of my CM journey only concerned with composers, barely giving a rip about the performers and recordings. So now I'm finding a lot of my choices are not as satisfying as they could be. I have great respect for any who attempt to convey a best/favorite recordings list.
> 
> But there had better not be another cold snap!


Like you, my focus has been on composers. Unlike many here, my collecting has not yet advanced to the point where I have been able to make many performance comparisons. Perhaps a bit safe, by sticking to the major orchestras and labels, long-appreciated 'greatest' recordings, etc., and peppered with others' discards from the used record stores, I am quite confident in the majority of my choices. The quest for the ultimate performance ought not to concern the _vast_ majority of listeners. The differences between the top and top six recordings, _in most cases_, boils down to a lot of nitpicking over very little. The proverbial entry of the horn at exactly 3:17 in the second movement in one performance is just not enough to mar enjoyment of an entire recording. To read the reviews and the excited fans for each of the most appreciated recordings shows that even those in the know are rarely able to come to a unanimous consensus. No doubt, there are some utter disasters, but I have been fortunate not to have encountered them.

It has been a glorious winter here this year  the first of my life to be close to a non-winter. It was shorts and t-shirts for many on many days and, according to a recent weather report, nearly 70% of the days of December, January and February were above Zero Celsius. May winter always be like this or better! I have looked at the fossilized tropical seabeds around here for decades and thought, "our turn to have warm weather is long overdue!"


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

The Middle Quartets:
_Quartet No 7 in F Major, Op 59, No 1
Quartet No 8 in E Minor, Op 59, No 2
Quartet No 9 in C Major, Op 59, No 3
Quartet No 10 in E-Flat Major, Op 74
Quartet No 11 in F Minor, Op 95_

Recorded at the Library of Congress, 1951-52
The Legendary Performances of the
The Budapest Quartet


----------



## Kivimees

Music by birthday boy, Heino Eller:


----------



## Pugg

*
Sibelius/ Ashkenazy*
* Symphony No.2 *Finlandia . Karelia Suite


----------



## Albert7

Going down to a friend's house so listening to these two albums again on my iPod shuffle.


----------



## brotagonist

Staying at home to enjoy a nice breakfast, coffee and yoghurt. elgars ghost was listening to Hummel. I have been wanting to hear some for a while, so I chose this, because he said it was "arguably one of his more famous chamber pieces."

Hummel Military Septet
Nash Ensemble


----------



## Itullian

Number 4.
Magnificent.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Beethoven's First & Second Piano Concertos as performed by Rudolf Serkin, Eugene Ormandy, and the Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> I have been following your progress over the past couple of years. I believe that I recall you having managed to hear all of Haydn's Symphonies. For a casual collector (like me), who already has the Paris and London Symphonies, do you think there are any others that are absolute _must haves_ that really sound different from the rest, for both pleasure value and compositional mastery?


Actually, I haven't heard all of Haydn's symphonies (a good many, though). Other than the Paris and London symphonies, one definitely has to hear the Sturm und Drang symphonies - the aforementioned 44 (I would start with this one), 45 and 49 would be excellent examples. Also try 42, 43, 46, 47, 48 'Maria Theresia', as well as 26. Symphony No. 53 is also very nice, the 'L'Impériale', I also dig 69 and the 70s symphonies are solid as well. From the early symphonies, try 6-8 and 13. Symphony 34 also has a very nice, sombre Adagio 1st movement reminiscent of the one in Symphony 49.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, "Leningrad"
WDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Barshai









The second movement is decent-ish...


----------



## starthrower

I couldn't get into this music on the first go round a couple of months ago. But it's
sounding better today.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Ravel* birthday (1875).


----------



## Selby

My little lunch playlist:

Faure
Nocturne No. 1 in E-flat minor, Op. 33/1 (1875)
Sally Pinkas, piano

Scriabin 
Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 6 (1892)
Maria Lettberg, piano

Debussy
Masques, L 105 (1904)
Pascal Roge, piano

Schubert
Piano Sonata (No. 17) in D major, D. 850, "Gasteiner" (1825)
Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> I couldn't get into this music on the first go round a couple of months ago. But it's
> sounding better today.


Just let it play for a while, on repeat, if necessary, and she'll have you undone


----------



## brotagonist

Hummel's Military Serenade didn't sound at all martial. I think I will have to give Shostakovich's Leningrad Symphony another go, because it didn't sound very martial either.









DSCH S7
Rösti/NSO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I think Shostakovich's music is incredibly moving and regard it as one of the great musical _oeuvres_ of the 20th century.
> 
> That said, I think the Seventh is one of his weakest symphonies.
> 
> I guess no one hits it out of the park every time.


I find the last movement of the Shostakovich_ Seventh_ as one of the greatest things he ever wrote, myself- right up there with the last movements of the _Fifth_ and_ Eleventh_ symphonies: triumph, elation, victory. They galvanize me every time.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Ormandy was a *GREAT* Sibelian, imho.


Waiter!- _Sibelius a la Ormandy _for JACE. . . and_ Sibelius a la Karajan-Stokowski-Ashkenazy_ for the Marschallin.

http://www.karajan.co.uk/sibelius.html

"To Herbert von Karajan. The only conductor who understands the Fourth Symphony."

- Erik Tawaststjerna, Sibelius biographer and scholar


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Waiter!- _Sibelius a la Ormandy _for JACE. . . and_ Sibelius a la Karajan-Stokowski-Ashkenazy_ for the Marschallin.


And I will take mine a la Davis-Barbirolli s'il tu plait


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> Hummel's Military Serenade didn't sound at all martial. I think I will have to give Shostakovich's Leningrad Symphony another go, because it didn't sound very martial either.


Yeah, I could have mentioned that about the Hummel beforehand, I suppose. I assume it was given the title because of the prominent use of trumpets in the faster material.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Saturday Symphony:
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, "Leningrad"
> WDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Barshai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second movement is decent-ish...


The last movement takes the fortress.


----------



## bejart

Giacobo Basevi Cervetto (1682-1783): Trio in G Minor

Das Kolner Cello Trio: Georg Borgers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Semon, cellos


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I find the last movement of the Shostakovich_ Seventh_ as one of the greatest things he ever wrote, myself- right up there with the last movements of the _Fifth_ and_ Eleventh_ symphonies: triumph, elation, victory. They galvanize me every time.
> 
> _;D_


Surely you are not suggesting triumph etc. for the end of the 11th? Which, btw, happens to me one of my fav. Shostakovich symphonies, along with 9 & 15.


----------



## omega

*Bruckner*
_Symphonie No.8_
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski | Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra








Very fine, detailed and sober performance. I like it very much!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Boring. _










Martha's _Prometheus: Poem of Fire _is just the excitement I need to jumpstart that Lehar false-start.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Surely you are not suggesting triumph etc. for the end of the 11th? Which, btw, happens to me one of my fav. Shostakovich symphonies, along with 9 & 15.


I 'serious-as-an-expletive-heart-attack' _am_.

The symphony _ends_ abruptly- and Shostakovich's intentions may have been to show that the struggle against tyranny is never-ending (like in the case of Hungary in 1956)- but for me, 'emotionally'- the symphony is utter _victory_.


----------



## LancsMan

*CPE Bach: The Symphonies for Strings* The English Concert conducted by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv








I listened to a disc of CPE Bach harpsichord concertos last night. Tonight I'm listening to my only other disc of CPE Bach.

I must admit I find this music a little strange. There is a frenetic quality to the fast movements of these 6 symphonies, balanced by middle movements that are spare and quite arresting. These symphonies are not as easy to listen to as JC Bach's symphonies, but I think of them as rather profounder than JC's.

I wonder what his other symphonies are like? Must look out for them.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony - Shostakovich No. 7 Masur/MYP. Not my favourite DSCH symphony but the Adagio is one of my favourite movements of any of his symphonies. Masur does an excellent job keeping this long work together.


----------



## DaveS

Finally arrived. Disc1: Op.2 Sonatas, Fm, AM,CM. Maurizio Pollini. Rec. Munich 9/2006


----------



## Heliogabo

Discovering young Mahler's Das klagende lied


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Bax: Symphony No. 1; Christmas Eve / Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bax: Symphony No. 1; Christmas Eve / Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra*


What do you think of that virtually self-contained-tone-poem-of-a-second-movement, JACE?

Pretty choice, huh?
_
;D_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - symphonies 4-6.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> What do you think of that virtually self-contained-tone-poem-of-a-second-movement, JACE?
> 
> Pretty choice, huh?


Absolutely. POWERFUL music.


----------



## bejart

Johann Stamitz (1717-1757): Sinfonia a Quatro in D Major

Simon Murphy directing the Chamber Orchestra of the New Dutch Academy


----------



## aajj

Debussy - La Mer
Dutoit - Montreal Symphony Orchestra









Varese - Integrales, Deserts, Offrandes
National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television Orchestra / Christopher Lyndon-Gee.
Maryse Castets, soprano on Offrandes









Ravel, Debussy & Franck - Violin Sonatas
Shlomo Mintz & Yefim Bronfman


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Beethoven's First & Third Symphonies as performed by Eugen Jochum and the LSO:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 (Helmut Koch; Anna Tomowa-Sintow; Günther Leib; Rundfunk-Solistenvereinigung und Rundfunkchor Berlin; Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin).


----------



## DaveS

After seeing an earlier post as to Ravel's 140th birthday on this date, had to take a respectful break from Beethoven/Pollini to listen to this RCA disc(released 1986): Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony. Ravel's Rapsodie Espagnole, Pavane for a Dead Princess, Valses Nobles et Sentimentales & Alborado Del Gracioso. Disc also includes Debussy's Iberia.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tchaikovsky's gorgeous Suite no 3 in a superb performance from the New Philharmonia under Dorati.


----------



## LancsMan

*J.C. Bach Sinfonias Op. 18 Nos 2, 4 & 6 and Op. 9 Nos 1, 2 & 3. Overture 'La Calamita* Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips








After the CPE Bach Symphonies I just listened to here are some of his brother's. This is the second disc of a two disc set. Pleasing music much of which sounds so much like early Mozart. Plenty of melody, it's so easy to listen to. Just enough bite to the music to stop it's charms becoming too cloying.


----------



## SimonNZ

Franz Xaver Richter's Symphonies 52 and 53 - Matthias Bamert, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

_*Schoenberg, Quartet No. 2*_

What a remarkable piece. I'm listening to all the motives he weaves together. I don't know how he came up with all this.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Lang Lang
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

Terrific performance, seriously challenging Van Cliburn's great performance for the top spot in the Prokofiev Third sweepstakes.


----------



## Guest

Very dramatic and intense playing. They were coached by members of the Quartetto Italiano early in their career, but they are considerably more aggressive. The close recording might emphasize the aggression a bit.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5.*


----------



## Albert7

Shosta's Piano Concerto played by Yuja Wang featured by centropolis:


----------



## LancsMan

*George Chadwick: Symphony No. 3; Samuel Barber; Two Orchestral excerpts from 'Vanessa'; Music for a Scene from Shelley; Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance* Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos








Here is a disc of American orchestral music I much enjoy.

First up is George Chadwick's Symphony No. 3, completed around 1894. To me ear I hear not a trace of any American idiom - I guess if you want to be critical it's Brahms crossed with Dvorak. But despite lacking any strong 'American' accent it comes across as lucid and pleasing. I don't think I've heard any other music of his.

For me the real meat on the disc is made up of the three Barber pieces. Maybe Barber also lacks a strong American accent - he's very much in the European tradition. But for me I find plenty of character and power in these pieces -particularly Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance.


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> Tchaikovsky's gorgeous Suite no 3 in a superb performance from the New Philharmonia under Dorati.


I still have my vinyl records of this great set. Why aren't the works better known??


----------



## Becca

LancsMan said:


> For me the real meat on the disc is made up of the three Barber pieces. Maybe Barber also lacks a strong American accent - he's very much in the European tradition. But for me I find plenty of character and power in these pieces -particularly Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance.


You should also try Barber's 3 Essays for Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening has been unusually limited most of this week. I have however managed to squeeze in the following:





























​


----------



## Becca

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bax: Symphony No. 1; Christmas Eve / Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra*


_Christmas Eve_ is a stunning piece


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Idomeneo
Jerry Hadley, Carol Vaness, Yvonne Kenny, Philip Langridge, Glyndbourne Opera Chorus and Orchestra, cond. Haitink


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*

There's supposed to be a bonus interview track here, but I can't find it.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Lang Lang
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

A while back there was a notorious Lang Lang thread with most posters ridiculing him and not taking him seriously as a classical pianist.

I urge those posters to audition this CD. It should change your minds.

Superb musicianship from Lang Lang places this Bartok performance at the top of the heap.

Bravo indeed Mr. Lang Lang! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata
Annie Fischer, piano

A very quick 45 minutes. An absolutely stupendous performance!


----------



## Albert7

Palais de Mari by Morton Feldman (another version) that I presented.


----------



## D Smith

After learning the shocking fact that Shostakovich' Symphony No. 15 wasn't even on the TC top 100 list, I put it on to listen (in quasi-protest) and still found it a fascinating and beautifully scored and haunting work. Then naturally I had to listen to Rossini's Guillaume Tell after that !

This is a fine performance by Sanderling/Cleveland









Reiner is great with these, as expected.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Shostakovich* 
_Symphony No 7
The "Leningrad"
_

_Time Life_, "Great Men of Music"
*Shostakovich and his Music*










"A portrait of Shostakovich painted in 1964 casts his profile boldly against a vast Russian landscape."


----------



## Albert7

Perahia playing Mozart Piano Concerto 15 presented by trazom.


----------



## Guest

Book I numbers 13-24:










Concerto No. 21:









Symphony No.1:


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> After learning the shocking fact that Shostakovich' Symphony No. 15 wasn't even on the TC top 100 list, I put it on to listen (in quasi-protest) and still found it a fascinating and beautifully scored and haunting work. Then naturally I had to listen to Rossini's Guillaume Tell after that !
> 
> This is a fine performance by Sanderling/Cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiner is great with these, as expected.


I'm a fan of the Shostakovich No. 15. I like the way he integrates the Rossini and Wagner quotes, especially the latter.


----------



## brotagonist

GregMitchell said:


> Tchaikovsky's gorgeous Suite no 3 in a superb performance from the New Philharmonia under Dorati.


While I haven't gone so far as to begin to try to formulate a top 100 list yet, I did scan the collection last night, shed a lot of tears, and note a few that really had to be on it... and this was one!


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> Kathryn Stott and the Škampa Quartet play *Dvořák ~ Piano Quintet No. 2 in A, Op. 81*.
> 
> Otterloo leads the Berlin Philharmonic in *Berlioz ~ Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14*.
> 
> Julius Katchen plays the gloriously bearded *Brahms ~ Fantasien, Op. 116*.
> 
> View attachment 65572
> View attachment 65573
> View attachment 65574


I'll have to skampa down to my red neck record store and see if they have a copy of the D ....although I'm sure I know what the answer will be....probably coming home with a Taylor Swift instead.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I'm a fan of the Shostakovich No. 15. I like the way he integrates the Rossini and Wagner quotes, *especially the latter*.


Ooh, I don't know. Several people in the hall literally laughed out loud at a concert I attended when the Rossini quote was played. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schoenberg, Kol Nidre


----------



## Dim7

Liszt - Faust Symphony

This symphony makes me airconduct and wave my imaginary sword against imaginary monsters like an idiot.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Piano Sonata #14, "Moonlight"

Some words adequate to describe this might occur later. They haven't yet, though.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

D Smith said:


> After learning the shocking fact that Shostakovich' Symphony No. 15 wasn't even on the TC top 100 list, I put it on to listen (in quasi-protest) and still found it a fascinating and beautifully scored and haunting work. Then naturally I had to listen to Rossini's Guillaume Tell after that !
> 
> This is a fine performance by Sanderling/Cleveland
> [/QUOTE]
> [QUOTE="MozartsGhost, post: 836620, member: 37517"][IMG]
> 
> [B]Shostakovich[/B]
> [I]Symphony No 7
> The "Leningrad"
> [/I]
> [/QUOTE]
> That's strange - those are my favourite two Shotakovich symphonies!


----------



## Balthazar

Jascha Heifetz and Erick Friedman play *Bach ~ Double Violin Concerto in D minor, BWV 1043*.

Bernstein leads the New York Phil in *Shostakovich ~ Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 60*.

L'Orchestre de Paris under Cambreling perform *Berlioz ~ Les Troyens* from the 2000 Salzburg Festival. Deborah Polaski tackles the double role of Cassandre and Didon while Jon Villars sings Enée.


----------



## Weston

20th century music this (60 degree F!) afternoon and evening.

*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8, Op. 110 *
Rosamunde String Quartet









Rosamunde String Quartet

Ah, the DSCH motif strikes again. I like it better in the 1st cello concerto.

*Nielsen: String Quartet in F minor, FS 11, Op. 5*
Oslo Quartet










Hmmm. Nothing special about this. I probably need to pay a lot closer attention to appreciate it.

*Poulenc: Sonata for oboe and piano*
Oliver Doise, oboe /Alexandre Tharaud, piano










A sombre conclusion to the early evening. I may have another listening session to cheer me up later.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Ooh, I don't know. Several people in the hall literally laughed out loud at a concert I attended when the Rossini quote was played. :lol:


I know, but I like how Shostakovich contrasts the Wagner fate theme with his own music. I'm a conno-sewer-I don't care about the obvious quote!


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> Schoenberg, Kol Nidre
> 
> View attachment 65792


Probably a Kol night in Nashville too.


----------



## Revel

*Giulini*

Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 (Rec 1961) / Romeo & Juliet (Rec 1963)
Conductor: Carlo Maria Giulini
Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Prokofieff*
_Alexander Nevsky_
Rosalind Elias, Mezzo-soprano
Chicago Symphony
Reiner conducting
Painting by Federico Castellon


----------



## Albert7

Gulda doing Haydn variations here from oolong:


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> What a wonderful album this is! I want to shower it with stars!! The Chopin 3rd Scherzo is one of the finest Chopin performances ever recorded by anyone anywhere, and I don't think the recording of "Jardins sous la pluie" has ever been bettered, how I wish he'd recorded more Debussy, then there's the Mendelssohn-Rachmaninoff Scherzo from "Midsummer Night's Dream", four minutes of transcendental pianism that should be heard by *EVERYONE!!!! BRAVO BENNO!!*


I'm not usually crazy about compilations, but this record does not have a weak piece on it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> I might have sworn I was first until a few days ago when I had to reread half of the thread looking for the link to the Salonen piece, and found someone mentioned it before me. The same was true of a couple of other pieces I thought I was mentioning first (not that that would mean anything). Interesting going back over it.


It was the mercurial *sjorstakovitsj* who first nominated Ge's 5th in round 4, Simon.

I do prefer the Birtwhistle 'Tree of Strings' marginally, yes, by the way. For what that's worth.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still holding off on Wagner's Die Götterdämmerung for a little bit and am finally getting around to:









Mozart Die Zauberflöte
Böhm/BPO

Hey, this has Fritz Wunderlich! I don't think I have any other recording with him. Fischer-Dieskau, yes, I have a number. Hotter, too. I think he's on some Wagner recordings. The female stars are unknown to me: Lear and Peters. Ok, I admit I'm pretty new to opera  but that doesn't stop me from enjoying this! I don't know why I waited so long to get this. I saw Bergman's film decades ago. This is very nice!


----------



## Albert7

Mozart string quartet C dur kv 465 presented by trazom tonight.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Leningrad Symphony
Chicago Symphony
Leonard Bernstein

IMHO, the greatest performance of Leonard Bernstein's career.

Overwhelming music. Overwhelming performance by this great orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001 (Orchestral), and 1994 (Chamber).


----------



## Vaneyes

Welcome back, *Conor71*. :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

clavtron's selection of Britten's sinfonia da requiem:


----------



## Conor71

Vaneyes said:


> Welcome back, *Conor71*. :tiphat:


Thank you - nice to be back


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 (Nowak ed.)


----------



## Weston

I rarely join in, but the Saturday Symphony might be right down my alley tonight.

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 "Leningrad"*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic










On Spotify. I only have a Naxos version which I'm sure is okay, but I wanted something a little more mainstream.

I don't think I've paid much attention to this symphony before. It strikes me as fairly nice, dipping neither too far into despair nor the forced humor Shostakovich seems to rely on for many of his other works. I'm puzzled how it is supposed to describe the invasion of Leningrad if it premiered during that event, but I don't like to read too much of a program into it, enjoying it for the abstract music.

I first became aware of Shostakovich through the music of the original Cosmos series, and this work's sonorities remind me more of that than the spiky Shostakovich I've heard since. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's Flute & Orchestra with pals.


----------



## brotagonist

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65798
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Leningrad Symphony
> Chicago Symphony
> Leonard Bernstein
> 
> IMHO, the greatest performance of Leonard Bernstein's career.
> 
> Overwhelming music. Overwhelming performance by this great orchestra.


I take it you like the Seventh? I was rather positive to it a few weeks back and, then, a couple of nights ago, I found it lengthy. I hope to manage it this evening, in a more attentive mood. I've got Rösti and the National.


----------



## Baregrass

Brahms symphony No. 4 in E minor. Not a Brahms fan but I like this one and the symphony in C minor.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Alden Carpenter's Skyscrapers - Kenneth Klein, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Chabrier: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## SimonNZ

Anton Garcia Abril's Guitar Concerto "Mudéjar" - Rémi Boucher, guitar, Raymond Dessaints, cond.


----------



## Albert7

centropolis's choice. .. Grieg's Holberg Suite.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave) (Abbado)






Mendelssohn: Double Piano Concerto in E Major


----------



## brotagonist

I'm back on the floor with the lights very low. Shostakovich's Seventh Symphony, movements 1 & 2, have just concluded.









Rösti/National

I stand by my original impression: I like it... but I am confused. Perhaps I am trying too hard to fit it into a programme that I barely understand. What really happened at Leningrad? The first movement is wonderful. I love the Bolero-like march. It is so triumphant and joyous. Shouldn't there be trepidation, fear and destruction? This is a military parade, but then, near the peak, it kind of falls apart, the bottom falls out, but it recovers and marches on. Then, there is the quiet part. What is this? It is sort of a limbo? And the strings come in, with joy, again, it would seem, and then the march resumes, quietly, off into silence. Movement two is nice, with the flute melody. I hear Shostakovich's cinematic sense. This seems like music to a movie. There is no bombing or destruction. What happened at Leningrad? Life goes on? I need a clue, because this isn't making sense. Maybe I should read the notes :lol:

Ok. I'm nearly ready for the last two movements.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart : Requiem*

*For all those people who lost their lives on flight MH 370 last year .*


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian's selection-- Vier Leider Op. 2
and yes with Gould


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohns - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor (op. 25) , Yuja Wang, Kurt Masur (Full)


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> I'm back on the floor with the lights very low. Shostakovich's Seventh Symphony, movements 1 & 2, have just concluded.
> 
> View attachment 65803
> 
> 
> Rösti/National
> 
> I stand by my original impression: I like it... but I am confused. Perhaps I am trying too hard to fit it into a programme that I barely understand. What really happened at Leningrad? The first movement is wonderful. I love the Bolero-like march. It is so triumphant and joyous. Shouldn't there be trepidation, fear and destruction? This is a military parade, but then, near the peak, it kind of falls apart, the bottom falls out, but it recovers and marches on. Then, there is the quiet part. What is this? It is sort of a limbo? And the strings come in, with joy, again, it would seem, and then the march resumes, quietly, off into silence. Movement two is nice, with the flute melody. I hear Shostakovich's cinematic sense. This seems like music to a movie. There is no bombing or destruction. What happened at Leningrad? Life goes on? I need a clue, because this isn't making sense. Maybe I should read the notes :lol:
> 
> Ok. I'm nearly ready for the last two movements.


I just heard the last two movements. The third starts out more like I might expect to hear, with a sense of loss, but then it changes to bittersweet. There is even a mariachi horn for a moment, but the music keeps coming back to the loss, which is represented by a theme from Bach's Sonatas and Partitas. I find the shifts in mood confusing. Maybe I'm supposed to be confused? The final movement is very consequential. There is no longer confusion. There is finally redemption and victory. I agree with Marschallin that this movement is excellent... but does the symphony work as a whole? I'm not really sure


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Between Categories from 1969.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's The Sin of Jesus.


----------



## Albert7

bearswillrulehumanity's recommendation

Lizst's version of Bellini's Norma:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Berlioz's sparkling *Benvenuto Cellini* on this lovely, sunny Sunday morning. Davis's conducting of this tricky score, with all its difficult cross-rhythms is spectacular, and he has a great cast, with brilliant contributions from Gedda and Eda-Pierre. What joy!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich symphonies 8-10, the second part of my 'cycle within a cycle' (symphonies 4-10).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Alwyn
String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
String Quartet No. 2 "Spring Waters"
String Quartet No. 3
Novelette for String Quartet*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2008]

I have spent much of the weekend engrossed in these excellent 20th century British string quartets - I recommend them heartily to anyone interested in that repertoire.



> In 1953, when 48 years old and at the height of his powers, Alwyn published the String Quartet No. 1 while under the spell of Czech music and the sanguine state of his life. The work is sunny and warmly romantic and includes, in the Adagio, a violin solo of startling beauty, one of Alwyn's most ravishing creations. This quartet is the most conventional of the three, and listeners who enjoy Dvorák's later quartets will feel right at home.
> 
> Alwyn was in a very different frame of mind 22 years later. The String Quartet No. 2, the most personal of the quartets, is a darker work of loss and regret. Janácek is felt here, but by and large this piece inhabits the austerely chromatic sound world of Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht . Again the Adagio, here the final movement, carries the greatest emotional weight, as the aging composer seems to struggle with despondency and impotent rage.
> 
> The two-movement Third Quartet, Alwyn's last major work, written in his last year, begins where the Second leaves off. Here, though, the tension and darkness are eventually dispelled by a sweetly romantic second subject that would not have been out of place 31 years (or 131 years) earlier. Where the Second Quartet was anguished, this one is wistful, even, in a brief scherzando segment, bemused. Subsequent returns to consonance, in the final movement, have the effect of a sunset after a storm, and the ending is serene.
> 
> The disc concludes with a premiere recording of Novelette , a piece from 1939 written for publication as part of a series of short quartet works by English composers. Its charm and cleverness suggest that Alwyn may have been too hasty in disowning his earlier quartet works.
> 
> Ronald E. Grames (ArkivMusic)












*Shostakovich
Symphony No 14
Concertgebouw Orch., Haitink; Varady, Fischer-Dieskau*
[Decca SXDL 7532, 1981 (LP)]

More of a song cycle, really, but a favourite work of mine. I will follow this up with my newly acquired Petrenko / RLPO recording of Shosty's 7th later today


----------



## Tsaraslondon

brotagonist said:


> I'm still holding off on Wagner's Die Götterdämmerung for a little bit and am finally getting around to:
> 
> View attachment 65797
> 
> 
> Mozart Die Zauberflöte
> Böhm/BPO
> 
> Hey, this has Fritz Wunderlich! I don't think I have any other recording with him. Fischer-Dieskau, yes, I have a number. Hotter, too. I think he's on some Wagner recordings. The female stars are unknown to me: Lear and Peters. Ok, I admit I'm pretty new to opera  but that doesn't stop me from enjoying this! I don't know why I waited so long to get this. I saw Bergman's film decades ago. This is very nice!


Wunderlich is the greatest Tamino on record. Of that I have no doubt. He recorded a lot considering he died at the age of 35, but many of his recordings were opera excerpts in German of Italian, French and Russian operas. Had he lived he would have had a more central career, and would no doubt have gone on to sing Lohengrin and Walther von Stolzing at least. The only Wagner role he recorded was that of the Steersman in the Konwitschny recording of *Der fliegende Hollander*, which has Fischer-Dieskau as the Dutchman.

Other famous recordings featuring Wunderlich include Klemperer's *Das Lied von der Erde* and Karajan's *Die Schopfung*. He died before the latter was completed so the recitatives are sung by another tenor, Werner Krenn.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1669-1747): Oboe Concerto, transcribed for Trumpet in C Minor

Jesus Lopez-Cobos leading the London Philharmonic Orchestra -- Maurice Andre, trumpet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach *- Concerto In A-Minor • Bach - Concerto In E-Major

Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041 in A Minor

Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042 in E


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> John Alden Carpenter's Skyscrapers - Kenneth Klein, cond.


This is a work I've heard about almost my entire life and to my knowledge have never gotten around to hearing. Well, maybe an excerpt once when I was a little kid on a field trip to hear an orchestra, but the work would have been considered fairly new then. 

I keep forgetting to look it up. Maybe I should start a "want to hear" list. I already have so many lists.


----------



## Jeff W

Haven't really had the time or the heart to listen to much of anything over the past few days since Homer (our Pug) fell ill on Wednesday. He took a turn for the worse very early on Saturday morning and we had to have him put down 

Finally mustering up to listen to something, I'm half heartedly streaming this week's Symphonycast right now. This week they feature the Third Symphonies by Robert Schumann and Johannes Brahms. Sir Simon Rattle conducts the Berlin Philharmonic.

Listening link for any interested parties.

It just really isn't the same without my listening buddy...


----------



## Jos

Alban Berg, Igor Strawinsky. Violin concertos

Itzhak Perlman
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

DGG 1979


----------



## Kivimees

Weston said:


> This is a work I've heard about almost my entire life and to my knowledge have never gotten around to hearing. Well, maybe an excerpt once when I was a little kid on a field trip to hear an orchestra, but the work would have been considered fairly new then.


I'm curious as well.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another outing for this interesting and original work, which was much admired by Berlioz.


----------



## Jos

Sorry to hear that, Jeff

Having your dog put to sleep is a very sad thing to do, I know.
Hopefuly music will give you some consolation.

Best wishes,
Jos


----------



## Andolink

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Trios, Op. 9_
L'Archibudelli


----------



## Kivimees

I echo Jos, Jeff.

I eagerly wait a post from you from "warm and sunny" Albany.


----------



## Vinski

Fascinating experience with home theater surround sound system.









J.S. Bach: Matthäus-Passion by René Jacobs, RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is one of those all-time gramophone classics. To the original LP issue of the _Introduction and Allegro_, the _Serenade_ and the _Tallis Fantasia_ have been added Elgar's _Elegy_ and _Sospiri_ (one of the saddest 5 minutes in all music) and the popular _Greensleeves Fantasia_. Fabulous performances, and amazingly clear early 1960s recording.


----------



## Dim7

Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstacy

This kind of reminds me of the "Answer a Question with a Question" thread. Frustrating yet addictive. Also NSFW!


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink

Sixty two minutes of sardonic, unrelieved gloom, from 1943, meant to stick it to the Soviet "party line" as an anti-war statement. An extremely bold and courageous thing for the composer to do.

Very fine performance and sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aida*
1959 recording (Herbert von Karajan)


----------



## opus55

Delibes: Lakmé


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 65814
> View attachment 65815
> 
> 
> Haven't really had the time or the heart to listen to much of anything over the past few days since Homer (our Pug) fell ill on Wednesday. He took a turn for the worse very early on Saturday morning and we had to have him put down
> 
> Finally mustering up to listen to something, I'm half heartedly streaming this week's Symphonycast right now. This week they feature the Third Symphonies by Robert Schumann and Johannes Brahms. Sir Simon Rattle conducts the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> Listening link for any interested parties.
> 
> It just really isn't the same without my listening buddy...


I'm truly sorry about Homer, Jeff.


----------



## FrankF

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 65814
> View attachment 65815
> 
> 
> Haven't really had the time or the heart to listen to much of anything over the past few days since Homer (our Pug) fell ill on Wednesday. He took a turn for the worse very early on Saturday morning and we had to have him put down
> 
> Finally mustering up to listen to something, I'm half heartedly streaming this week's Symphonycast right now. This week they feature the Third Symphonies by Robert Schumann and Johannes Brahms. Sir Simon Rattle conducts the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> Listening link for any interested parties.
> 
> It just really isn't the same without my listening buddy...


I am so sorry to read this Jeff. I have no words.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.3, No.2

Frantisek Preisler Jr. leading the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## FrankF

Bach's French Suites played by Glenn Gould


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 65814
> View attachment 65815
> 
> 
> Haven't really had the time or the heart to listen to much of anything over the past few days since Homer (our Pug) fell ill on Wednesday. He took a turn for the worse very early on Saturday morning and we had to have him put down
> 
> Finally mustering up to listen to something, I'm half heartedly streaming this week's Symphonycast right now. This week they feature the Third Symphonies by Robert Schumann and Johannes Brahms. Sir Simon Rattle conducts the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> Listening link for any interested parties.
> 
> It just really isn't the same without my listening buddy...


Very sorry to hear your news, Jeff.


----------



## Becca

Jeff W said:


> Haven't really had the time or the heart to listen to much of anything over the past few days since Homer (our Pug) fell ill on Wednesday. He took a turn for the worse very early on Saturday morning and we had to have him put down


Jeff, my sympathies on your loss. Been there only too recently and understand. 
Best wishes


----------



## jim prideaux

with one elderly parent admitted to hospital and another 'to keep an eye on' the glimpse of spring on this late Sunday afternoon does seem a little incongruous but the eternal reassurance of great music seems an equal encouragement for optimism.......

Mozart 34th,35th and 36th Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 15
Royal Philharmonic
Vladimir Ashkenazy

One of the saddest symphonies I have ever heard.

I believe the Rossini William Tell quote is meant to be sardonic and not funny.
Forty minutes of unrelieved gloom and a major statement against Soviet repression.

Fine performance by native son Ashkenazy.


----------



## tortkis

Erhard Grosskopf: String Quartets Nos. 1-3 - Arditti Quartet








I think these works have originality, creating a new sound world. Mostly long notes in high registers are used, and Arditti Quartet's performance is sharp and clear.


----------



## D Smith

My condolences, Jeff. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved friend.


----------



## Heliogabo

Richard Strauss, sinfonia domestica, I find this underrated work beautiful


----------



## Heliogabo

That is painful, Jeff. I'm really sorry. Hope you can find some peace.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* CPE Bach* (1714) birthday, and *Berlioz* (1869), *Walton* (1983) death days.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

John Adams conducts his own _Harmonium_ and Kent Nagano the _Klinghoffer_ choruses.


----------



## Vaneyes

Honegger: Pastorale d'ete, for Homer.:angel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=llSpkFyd3g0#t=22


----------



## bejart

Jeff W says:
"...It just really isn't the same without my listening buddy..."

It never is. My condolences ---

Now ---
Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825): Duo in F Major, Op.4, No.3

Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Jody Leskowitz, viola


----------



## omega

*Brahms*
_Rhapsody for Contralto_
Ann Hallenberg | Collegium Vocale Gent | Orchestre des Champs-Élysées | Philippe Herreweghe








*De Falla*
_Noches en los jardines de España_
Javier Perianes | BBC Symphony Orchestra | Josep Pons








*Barraud*
_Trois Lettres de Madame de Sévigné_
Salomé Haller (soprano) | Nicolas Kruger (piano)








*Janáček*
_String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata" and No.2 "Intimate Letters"_
Melos Quartett


----------



## Weston

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 28 in E-Flat Major, Op. 20, No. 1, Hob.III:31*
Festetics Quartet










Pure music, if there is such a thing.

*Weber: Trio for flute, cello & piano in G minor, J. 259, Op. 63*
Trio Cantabile










I should give Weber more chances. The structures in this work are intricate. "Inivitation to a Dance" should not be a guide to the composer's entire output.

The chainsaw accompaniment from next door seemed somehow out of place however.

*Beethoven: Horn Sonata in F Major, Op. 17*
Lowell Greer, horn & Steven Lubin, piano










The piano sounds like a period instrument which is a nice mix of timbres with the horn. But, goodness me, Herr Beethoven! Write your own music, not Mozart's. We already have plenty of that.


----------



## Haydn man

Suggested by HaydnBearstheClock and another excellent one at that
Wil try to compare it to the Lindsays later if time permits


----------



## Kivimees

So I went to listen to Skyscrapers by John A Carpenter (see SimonNZ's earlier post) and found this:









But the other work by Herbert Elwell (I never heard of him either), The Happy Hypocrite, I enjoyed even more. Sadly, there seems to be very little of Hubert's work available.

Herbert Elwell (May 10, 1898 - April 17, 1974), native of Minnesota.


----------



## Vaneyes

For this week's "Saturday Symphony" listening, recorded 1988.


----------



## Kivimees

And my second CD for today (Hey, it's Sunday!) takes me to ptr's homeland:









A good crowd here: Atterberg, Rosenberg, Larsson, Alfven etc.

My favourite: The Winter's Tale, 4 vignettes by L-E Larsson.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Hi everybody. My name is Blair and I am a drama AD-DICT."_


----------



## Vaneyes

On this date in 1902 (Helsinki), *Sibelius* conducted the premiere for his Symphony 2. Afterward, he made a few alterations to the work.

Now listening to Philharmonia/HvK, recorded 1960. :tiphat:


----------



## LancsMan

*Jehan Alain: Variations sur 'Lucis creator' and other organ works* Marie-Claire Alain on Ultima








I don't have a large collection of organ music, and I guess I'm not the greatest fan of the genre. But I must confess to finding the organ music of Jehan Alain very compelling. Here it is played by his sister. This is the second disc in a 2 CD set. I'm spending the rest of this evening listening to Alain's organ music, but not played by his sister!


----------



## Guest

Their transcription for chamber ensemble provides some interesting textural variety. Excellent sound.


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Richard Strauss, sinfonia domestica, I find this underrated work beautiful
> View attachment 65829


I have this terrific performance! Wonderful!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65827
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 15
> Royal Philharmonic
> Vladimir Ashkenazy
> 
> One of the saddest symphonies I have ever heard.
> 
> I believe the Rossini William Tell quote is meant to be sardonic and not funny.
> Forty minutes of unrelieved gloom and a major statement against Soviet repression.
> 
> Fine performance by native son Ashkenazy.


I agree with you 100%, hp. That's a great performance.

I think Ashkenazy's Ninth is excellent too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Crespin's a cute as a button.










Edda Moser's Mozart is galvanizing beyond words. The timbre and control of her three octave range voice is absolutely glorious.










Rachmaninov, _Suite No. 2 Op. 17_ for two pianos with Gabriela Montero


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Londom Symphonies 102, 103 & 104










Paris Symphonies 85, 86 & 87
London Symphonies 101 & 103


----------



## SimonNZ

Byrd "Songs Of Sundrie Natures" - Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich
Symphony No 7 'Leningrad', Op. 60*
Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Phil. Orchestra [Naxos, 2013]

As threatened earlier, whilst I cooked dinner. Vasily Petrenko and the excellent RLPO who sometimes come up the A59 to play for us in Preston, but rarely to play any work as recent as this! 










*
Delius
Violin Sonatas No. 1, 2 and 3*
Ralph Holmes, Eric Fenby [Unicorn (LP), 1979]

With Fenby's spoken commentary on the task of being the exasperated Delius's amanuensis ("That boy is no good, no good at all! Too slow!"). Nice performances, thin and shrill 1979 analogue recording.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

On to disc 6 in this set:



















Symphony no. 3










From this set I listened to this disc:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Current Listening:










Yes... its been a big listening weekend.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*I Puritani*, Callas's second opera for EMI was the first recorded under the imprimatur of La Scala, an association which would result in eighteen further opera sets over a period of seven years.

No doubt because of the circumstances surrounding her first Elvira (she learned it in 3 days to replace an ailing Margherita Carosio whilst still singing Brunnhilde in *Die Walkure*) and because of her famed recording of the Mad Scene, one would expect the role to have played a greater part in her career, but in fact after those first performances in Venice in 1949, it figured rarely in her repertoire. She sang it again in Florence ,in Rome and in Mexico in 1952, and in her second season in Chicago in 1955, then never again, though the Mad Scene did occasionally appear in her concert programmes, even as late as 1958 at a Covent Garden Gala. A recording of her rehearsing the scene for her Dallas inaugural concert in 1957 exists, and shows her still singing an easy, secure and full-throated high Eb.

Maybe the reason she sang it so little is that Elvira offers less dramatic meat than Lucia or even Amina. The libretto is something of a muddle and Elvira seems to spend the opera drifting in and out of madness. Of course she gets some wonderful music to sing, and Callas certainly breathes a lot more life into her than most singers are able to do. She also gives us some of her best work on disc, her voice wonderfully limpid and responsive, the top register free and open. No doubt this is the reason it has remained one of the top choices for the opera since its release over 6o years ago.
We first hear her in the offstage prayer in Act I Scene I, and straight away there is that thrill of recognition as her voice dominates the ensemble. Then in the scene with Giorgio, she finds a wide range of colour, a weight of character, that we never really hear. Her voice, laden with sadness for her first utterances, then defiant when she thinks she is to be wed to someone she doesn't love, is fused with utter joy when she realises that it is Arturo she is going to marry. She skips through the florid writing with lightness and ease, but invests it with a significance that eludes most others. One moment that stood out in relief for me was her cry of _Ah padre mio_ when Arturo arrives, which bespeaks the fullness of heart that is the main characteristic of this Elvira. _Son vergin vezzosa _is a miracle of lightness and grace, Ah vieni al tempio heartbreakingly eloquent, though her voice does turn a little harsh when she doubles the orchestral line an octave up.

The Mad Scene needs little introduction. It is one of the most well-known examples of her art out there, the cabaletta moulded on a seemingly endless breath; and where have you ever heard such scales in the cabaletta, like the sighs of a dying soul? The top Eb at its climax is one of the most stunning notes even Callas ever committed to disc, held ringingly and freely without a hint of strain. Words fail me.

She has less to do in the last act, which mostly belongs to the tenor, and this is where I have a problem with the set. Di Stefano is nowhere near stylish enough in a role that was written for the great Rubini, and he lurches at every top note as if his life depended on it. Sometimes the notes sound reasonably free, at others almost as if he's holding onto them with his teeth. Mind you, who else was there around to sing it any better at that time? It was too early for Kraus. Gedda might well have been better.

Rossi-Lemeni is less woolly-toned than I remember him and sings with authority, especially good in the first act duet with Callas; Panerai is a virile presence as Riccardo. Serafin conducts with his usual sense of style, but also invests some drama into the proceedings.

The orchestra and voices sound really good, but the recording of the chorus is a but muddy. Presumably that was also the case on the original LPs.

I do have a few problems with *I Puritani*. To my mind the libretto is plain silly, and even Callas's wonderful singing can't quite rescue it. That said, as singing _qua_ singing, it's some of the most amazing work she ever committed to disc, and for that reason it will always be a permanent part of gramophone history. I would never be without it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Delius, Violin Concerto, The Song of the High Hills, On the Mountains.

Sir Thomas Beecham.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven*: String Quartet #10 _"Harp"_ / Belcea Quartet

*Shostakovich*: Symphony #5 / V. Gergiev, Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra


----------



## LancsMan

*Jehan Alain: the complete works for organ* Kevin Bowyer on Nimbus








Following on from the Marie-Claire Alain disc of Jehan Alain's organ works I'm now listening to this 2 CD set of the complete organ works as performed by Kevin Bowyer. This performance from 1998 is more recent than the Marie-Claire Alain recording, but overall I think I prefer the earlier disc. Maybe it's the organ, which in the Marie-Clair Alain recording is a French organ and reedier in sound than the English organ Kevin Bowyer plays. However both are fine performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

DuFay, Mass For St. Anthony.

Pomerium.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Sorry to hear your news Jeff, I know just what wonderful companions our canine friends are, mine loves to sing along with any large choral numbers, wagging her tail like mad as she does. I'd miss it more than I dare to think. Hope you begin to feel better soon.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius Robert Tear/Alfreda Hodgson/Benjamin Luxon/Scottish National Orchestra and Chorus/Sir Alexander Gibson

I bought this set last week 2nd hand. It was very cheap and enshrines a very exciting performance. Gibson really gets his forces moving, yet he is relaxed and tender when necessary. I really enjoyed it and all the soloists seem first rate to me. Some reviews I note seem to find fault with Benjamin Luxon, but I thought how good he was, especially as the Priest, here he seems to me to be the finest I've heard in that role since Dennis Noble on the first complete recording made in 1945 (Noble remains the finest for me, but Luxon gives him a good run for his money). The shattering orchestral chord that accompanies the soul's appearance before the almighty made my spine tingle, the chorus are very strong too and I must reiterate just how much I've enjoyed it all, it really is a terrific performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Satie, Nouvelles Pieces Froides.

France Clidat. 

When I bought this about ten years ago, I thought it was terrible. Time has a way of giving us new ears. But not in this case, sadly.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"
Sergei Leiferkus, bass
Men of the New York Choral Artists
New York Philharmonic 
Kurt Masur
Live performance

A devastating 58 minutes.


----------



## Taggart

A nice sampler of Early Music ranging from Anon of various countries and times including Turkey, Macedonia and France (all fairly early 12th and 13th century) through Dufay and some lesser lights of the 15th and 16th Century and finishing with Byrd, Gibbons and Tomkins and Jenkins in the 17th Century but harking back to Renaissance traditions. Most of it is excellent although some of the early dances are taken a little to fast to let the melodies sing out.


----------



## Selby

Charles Koechlin

Œuvres pour piano, Vol. 3

Michael Korstick, piano

currently: 5 Danses pour Ginger, Op. 163 (1937/39) - 1. L'Elan


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More string quartet listening today in preparation for making some Round 17 nominations in the Top 100+ SQ thread:

*Pavel Haas
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 (1927) "From The Monkey Mountains"*
Hawthorne String Quartet [Decca, 1994]










*Judith Weir
String Quartet*
Kreuzer Quartet [Divine Art / Metier, 2009]

The AllMusic review gives the pithy opinion that the "String Quartet of Judith Weir, [is] a sort of distillation of Britten's tonality down to minimal gestures". This is surprisingly accurate (there's a hint at points of Philip Glass-ian minimalism) but actually there's a lot to catch the listener's attention in this attractive work from the 1990s.










*James Dillon
String Quartet No 6* (three recordings)
Arditti Quartet; JACK Quartet; Quatuor Diotima [Neos, 2011]

This is a really stunning recording. And it's on Spotify!










*
Dvořák
String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34*
Wihan Quartet [Nimbus, 2010]


----------



## Revel

*Dvorak*

Dvorák : Symphony No.7 (Rec 1998) & The Wild Dove (Rec 1997)
Nikolaus Harnoncourt & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Loc: Het Concertgebouw, Amsterdam


----------



## Jeff W

Thank you all so much for the well wishing and kind words. It really means a lot to me.









Went half heartedly to the gym today to get out of the house for the first time since Saturday morning. Listened to some music to try to cheer me up some. Started with the Beethoven Triple Concerto. Geza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) were the soloists. Ferenc Fricsay led the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.









After that, I listened to the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor. Monica Huggett played the solo violin while Sir Charles Mackerras led the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.


----------



## starthrower

No. 3


----------



## Balthazar

Hillier leads the Estonian choir in *Rachmaninov ~ All-Night Vigil, Op. 37*. It's all about the bass(es).

A very moving performance of *Rachmaninov ~ Trio élégiaque in D minor, Op. 9*, with Dmitri Makhtin (violin), Alexander Kniazev (cello), and Boris Berezovsky (piano). Is there any piano trio on a more symphonic scale than this?

London Sinfonietta perform *Steve Reich ~ Violin Phase* (1967) and *Six Marimbas* (1986). I think the latter was on a continuous loop at every beach bar from Ibiza to Samui for about 10 years around the turn of the millennium.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Flute Concerto in D Major

Janos Rolla conducting the Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra of Budapest -- Claudi Armany, flute


----------



## Becca

Berlioz - _Benvenuto Cellini_

View attachment 65852


Half way report...
I am very much enjoying this, great playing and high spirits. I can't compare it to the earlier Davis version and that cast but most of the singers here have experience in the roles on the stage which is good. I need to see what changes were made in the Critical Berlioz Edition between the 1970s recording and this one. 
Onwards...


----------



## Bruce

*Cyphers - not*



brotagonist said:


> I was just about to ask you what the '88' in the previous post meant, and now there is a '100f'  Is this a secret cipher, or does it mean something?


Oh, those are just titles I give to my posts, so that when they are "liked" I can tell what the post refers to instead of the generic "Current Listenings II".

The 88 only referred to the 88 keys of a piano, since I was listening to piano music for that particular post, and the 100f was meant to refer to JACE's list of 100 favorites.

But I'm being hoisted on my own petard here, since I often make the titles so cryptic that I forget what they refer to .


----------



## brotagonist

This one was definitely a lot more quickly digested than some of the other recent ones 









Mozart Zauberflöte
Böhm/BPO

Delightful! It's sung so clearly, that I haven't even looked at the libretto, but I should next time, since I did miss some key parts.


----------



## Guest

These are not symphonies in the traditional sense: they are closer to programmatic/cinematic tone poems. Enjoyable, nonetheless. Good sound--in fact, some of the percussion outbursts are great for testing one's audio system!










Symphony No.2 today. Again, not a symphony in the truest sense of the word. This 4-disc set is quite a bargain, as one gets amazing performances and thunderous yet clear sound for about $13. EDIT: Whoa--the price has leaped to $40ish in the week since I bought it!


----------



## Bruce

*Beethoven by the Italiano*



Conor71 said:


> Listening to some new recordings today - very pleased with them. The Italians Beethoven sure is nice!:


My favorite recording of the Beethoven Quartets. No other ensemble comes close, at least for me. (But I will grudgingly admit that I have yet to hear some other recordings that have received high marks.  )


----------



## Bruce

*Glazunov sets*



jim prideaux said:


> further to yesterday mornings discussion with esteemed fellow members re Glazunov recordings.......
> 
> Could not avoid the temptation of the Fedoyesev complete symphonies any longer so I have listened to certain works last night and this morning. To my ears initially sound markedly different to both Otaka and Serebrier! A sense of dramatic urgency is prevalent and some may regard this as more 'idiomatic' or 'Russian' (whatever that might mean) rather than the restrained poise of the more recent recordings. This drama may prove attractive to some listeners but at certain points the melodic 'lines' can almost lost under the weight of an arguably inappropriate pace-evident particularly in the final movement of the 5th which sounds like a determined race to the conclusion!
> 
> So as ever it appears to be a question of personal taste!
> 
> nothing happening on 'tinychat'?-only asking because while I have no idea what it is I seem to know what is happening on an almost hourly basis!


This will be quite helpful, Jim. I admit that I'm quite inexperienced in listening to Glazunov's symphonies, but I'll be eager to compare the Fedoseyev set with Otaka now that I have both.


----------



## isorhythm

Beethoven "Rasumovsky" Quartet


----------



## Bruce

*Lists*



Weston said:


> This is a work I've heard about almost my entire life and to my knowledge have never gotten around to hearing. Well, maybe an excerpt once when I was a little kid on a field trip to hear an orchestra, but the work would have been considered fairly new then.
> 
> I keep forgetting to look it up. Maybe I should start a "want to hear" list. I already have so many lists.


Lists are a problem for me, too. I've been adding to my "want to hear list" much more quickly than I can actually listen to the works. One source alone, these recommendations from other TC listeners, by itself is growing way too fast.


----------



## Bruce

*Pug down*



Jeff W said:


> View attachment 65814
> View attachment 65815
> 
> 
> Haven't really had the time or the heart to listen to much of anything over the past few days since Homer (our Pug) fell ill on Wednesday. He took a turn for the worse very early on Saturday morning and we had to have him put down
> 
> Finally mustering up to listen to something, I'm half heartedly streaming this week's Symphonycast right now. This week they feature the Third Symphonies by Robert Schumann and Johannes Brahms. Sir Simon Rattle conducts the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> Listening link for any interested parties.
> 
> It just really isn't the same without my listening buddy...


That is a shame, Jeff. It's one of the hardest things to do. I've had to go through it a number of times, and it never gets easier.

The Adagio from Khachaturian's Gayne Ballet suite suits me when I'm in one of those moods.


----------



## Bruce

*More piano music*

Berg - Piano Sonata, Op. 1 - Kuerti









One of the most impressive Op. 1s I'm aware of.

and a couple pieces from Iberia by Albeniz - Michael Block on the piano, from this wonderful old set of Lps on Connoisseur Society









Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 3 in F# minor - John Ogdon









However, I'm finding that I don't really care for Ogdon's playing in these works. There are parts where he plays with appropriate agitation, but in the legato sections of these sonatas it just sounds choppy.

Copland's Piano Fantasy - Benjamin Pasternack









ElgarsGhost's comments certainly helped me appreciate this work, but it's an austere one all right. It will need a bit more work on my end.

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 8 in A - Lettberg









And, as I post this, I'm listening to Hummel's Septet in C-major, Op.114 "The Military" which someone recently posted - Thanks! It's a very nice work, and one which I'm enjoying more than other chamber works of Hummel's I've heard in the past.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms*:

- Symphony No. 1 (Karajan, Berlin)
- Piano Quintet (Berlin Philharmonic Octet)
- Hungarian Dances, Nos. 1 - 10 (Abbado/Vienna)


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Bach. CPE today for his birthday. Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Sigiswald Kuijken: La Petite Bande.

This is a terrific piece for those not familiar with it. Said to be admired by Beethoven as well. The performance, soloists and choir are excellent. Recommended.


----------



## Albert7

More stuff of Webern songs from septimaltritone:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've listened to a lot of different composers over the course of my first year of listening to classical music. But there are two composers I've avoided for some reason and it's time to face them head on. I'm talking about Wagner and Bach. Over the course of the next few days I'm going to explore the music of both. Tonight I'm starting with Wagner.

The Ride of the Valkyries from Wagner's Ring Cycle at the Met






Wagner ~ Tannhäuser Overture


----------



## Albert7

septimaltritone presenting even more Webern songs which are awesome!


----------



## Albert7

I present this lovely piece... Feldman's Crippled Symmetry which is just incredible...


----------



## tortkis

Byrd: The Three Masses - Tallis Scholars, directed by Peter Phillips








The top part in masses for 4 & 5 voices is female soprano (I generally prefer it) and each part consists of 2~3 singers, recorded in a chapel. Composed under a tense situation, but very beautiful.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

WAGNER Symphony in C | RAI Milano, F.Caracciolo | live 1980 *remaster* [HQ]


----------



## Weston

*R. Strauss: Vier letze Lieder, Op. posth.*
George szell / London Symphony Orchestra / Elisabeth Schwarzkopf










Listening on Spotify after a discussion about this in the Four Last Songs thread wherein I complained about my inability to appreciate art song, I'm finding I just have to listen with no preconceived notions the same as I did with the moderns and with contemporary music.

The subtly swelling vocal crescendos and occasional lapses into non-diaphram singing (I don't know if I'm using the correct terms.) is very pleasing. It still may not be a new passion of mine, but I can certainly continue exploring art song.

*R. Strauss: Vier letze Lieder, Op. posth. * again
Kurt Masur / Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Jessye Norman










Also on Spotify although No. 3. _Beim Schlafengehen_ is grayed out. My goodness! She's trying to break the glass in this version. (Yes, I'm dating myself with that cultural reference.)

I like both versions. In the end, if I were to start adding more art song to my collection, it may come down to economics. The Jessye Norman version is a bargain at the moment and seems just as compelling.

[Edit: I went ahead and listened to the rest of Norman album. It seems a compilation taken form several different recording sessions, though I could be wrong. It's a little uneven, but still might be good starter kit of sorts.]


----------



## Weston

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've listened to a lot of different composers over the course of my first year of listening to classical music. But there are two composers I've avoided for some reason and it's time to face them head on. I'm talking about Wagner and Bach. Over the course of the next few days I'm going to explore the music of both. Tonight I'm starting with Wagner.
> 
> The Ride of the Valkyries from Wagner's Ring Cycle at the Met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagner ~ Tannhäuser Overture


I predict you'll love Siegfried's Death and Funeral March from Götterdämmerung, used extensively in the John Boorman film "Excalibur." That music just _devastates_ me.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words - Rena Kyriakou, piano


----------



## Pugg

JS Bach: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major BWV.1042"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 16, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
JS Bach: "Concerto in C minor BWV.1060R for violin and oboe"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic
(February 7, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vivaldi: "Piccolo Concerto in C major RV.443"
[Soloist] William Heim (piccolo), the New York Philharmonic (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
JS Bach: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor BWV.1052"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1957 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Wagner-Holländer-Ouvertüre "Flying Dutchman"KARAJAN






Richard Wagner "Träume" for Violin and Orchestra






Richard Wagner "Fantasie in F sharp minor"


----------



## brotagonist

A preliminary survey of the third disc in the set:









Schoenberg Complete Songs (CD3: 5 Posthumous songs; Gurre-Lieder, première recording of original version for voice and piano)
Melanie Diener, Markus Schäfer, Anke Vondung

Ah, the glory! No television set blaring in the background, no one underfoot, just peace and quiet, a cup of Monkey-picked Dian Hong Golden Tip... and Schoenberg to wind down after a long and rewarding day.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian presents piano etudes by Unsuk Chin.






from this album:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Christopher Norton, _Prelude II_
Very unusual piece, quite nice.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergiantea plays this for us... Varese's Density 21.5.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Richard Wagner: Lohengrin - Vorspiel 3. Akt und "Wedding March"






Parsifal Overture


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergiantea plays us Xenakis' Mists.


----------



## SimonNZ

Eduard Toldrà's Vistes Al Mar - Enrique Garcia Asensio, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Violin Concerto in E minor (Igor Oistrach; Franz Konwitschny; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).









Oistrach's interpretation seems a bit more 'mannered' than Kyung Wha Chung's - excellent playing, though. However, I think Kyung Wha Chung focussed more on the piece and what the composer wanted to say with it. Her interpretation makes a bit more sense to me so far. But still, Oistrach plays exceptionally and offers a different way to look at the piece.


----------



## Albert7

For Ravel's belated birthday, shavedfeelings asked for this piece of Ravel's Ma Mere d'Oye:


----------



## brotagonist

What a coincidence: Christian Gerhaher was just singing, "Ich wünsche ich wär ein Vöglein..." (I wish I were a little bird...) 

I am starting to get into this:









Schubert Melancholie
Lieder, Opp. 74/6, 39, 40, 36, 98a (selections), 138/2, 83/3
Gerhaher & Huber

This is how I like Schumann Lieder. I like texts that are great to listen to  This is a beautifully selected programme.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Il trovatore
1956 recording (Alberto Erede)


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's A Very Short Trumpet Piece with a few friends late tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's Durations 2 with two friends tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's Instruments 2 from 1975.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Amazing the things one finds when rooting around in one's collection. I'm assuming this was a gift. Quite enjoyable though.


----------



## Kivimees

GregMitchell said:


> Amazing the things one finds when rooting around in one's collection. I'm assuming this was a gift. Quite enjoyable though.


If so, at least the giver was kind enough to give you something you probably didn't have yet.


----------



## SimonNZ

Anthony Giraud's Magnificat - Jean-Michel Penot, oboe, Bernard Calmel, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Andante and Rondo Capriccioso
Schumann: Piano Sonata No.2 in G Minor, Op.22
Bach-Liszt: Prelude and Fugue in A Minor
Liszt: Piano Concerto No.1 Mischa Levitzki/London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Landon Ronald

Mischa Levitzki (1898-1941) is not a name on the tip of everyone's tongue I suspect, but he was a very fine pianist indeed, who deserves to be better known. These recordings are from an APR double CD set of his complete HMV recordings and the transfers are impeccable. The orchestral detail on the Liszt concerto is splendidly clear (even the triangle comes out well - in fact better than on some more recent recordings) the ambiance is marvellous and really for 1929 it is something of a miracle. The performance itself is so splendidly alive and beautifully played, in fact it's as good as anybodys - and a great deal better than most. The Mendelssohn is spun off with a wonderfully light ethereal touch and the Schumann is perhaps the most passionate performance of this sonata on record. The Bach-Liszt is played with a clarity and purity of line that are a continual delight. Sadly these discs don't seem to be readily available at a reasonable price (I couldn't even find an image for them!), though I note that all these recordings have been issued by Naxos. Not having heard the Naxos issues I can't comment on their transfers, though they're usually pretty good, but APR had access to surviving masters and this makes the overall sound on this set very good indeed. You can hear a fair smattering of Levitzki's art on youtube and trust me, it's well worth making the effort.


----------



## Jeff W

*Can't sleep. Need some music...*

I have not sleeping well since Wednesday. Time for some music.

Arthur Honegger's Pastorale d'ete. Performed by the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra under the direction of Jean Fournet.

Going to follow that with:









Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' with the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the direction of Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its still dark out, and Anne Sophie and my espresso are starting to kick in- but I can already tell that its going to be a gloriously sunny Southern California morning. The air is so crisp and beautiful.

The weather and Anne Sophie really are pre-charging my batteries for what's to come:










Define "Paradise Lost": 'Callas never doing Dido or Cassandra or both from _Troyens_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 65867
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for the well wishing and kind words. It really means a lot to me.
> 
> View attachment 65868
> 
> 
> Went half heartedly to the gym today to get out of the house for the first time since Saturday morning. Listened to some music to try to cheer me up some. Started with the Beethoven Triple Concerto. Geza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) were the soloists. Ferenc Fricsay led the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.
> 
> View attachment 65869
> 
> 
> After that, I listened to the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor. Monica Huggett played the solo violin while Sir Charles Mackerras led the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.


HOMER!

I just want to_ HUG_ him!!


----------



## Wood

I've been crossing the pond this morning:

ADAMS: Tromba Lontana

BERNSTEIN: Serenade after Plato's Symposium


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini/ Donizetti/ Verdi *opera arias
*Cristina Deutekom *


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## bejart

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in F Major, Op.3, No.8

Jaroslav Krcek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Guest

...Sorabji...

...................still...............


----------



## elgar's ghost

Here are two works of which both could possibly come under the tragic category.

Tchaikovsky really strips his soul bare in the Piano Trio, written in memory of the recently departed Nikolai Rubenstein, but it could easily be an elegy to himself as this work was composed when the composer was at a particularly low ebb due to his disastrous marriage and other personal issues which were exacting a stranglehold on his creativity.

In contrast, Britten was flying high by the time Billy Budd was ready in 1951. The Melville story of the good-natured sailor whose end is set into motion by the evil machinations of his Master-at-Arms had a parallel with the later opera Gloriana, where respectively both Captain Vere and Elizabeth I wrestled with the conflict between public duty and private compassion when life or death lay in their hands.

This recording adheres to the original 4-act version - in 1960 Britten excised the finale of the original Act I and then compressed the work into two acts after relatively minor revision, ostensibly to give it more spontaneity (and make a shorter night at the theatre). However, there is a story that Britten was piqued by critic Ernest Newman, who wrote that the finale of Act I (a scene where Captain Vere addresses his admiring crew in martial terms) reminded him too much of H.M.S. Pinafore. I bet that went down well...


----------



## Selby

Schumann (1810-1865)

The Complete Solo Piano Music, Disc 1

Éric Le Sage, piano

currently: Papillons, Op. 2 (1829-31)


----------



## manyene

Jan van Gilse's 3rd Symphony in the only available recording with the Netherlands Symphony Orchestra on cpo: a very warm, lush and 'longing' symphony, written very much under the influence of Mahler and the extended soprano solos certainly invoke Wagner, but I found a lot to enjoy and it shows a genuine creative and positive personality at work. Certainly very different from the first two very conventional symphonies by this composer.


----------



## csacks

The amazing Sol Gabetta is playing Shostakovich´s Cello concerto Nº 1. Lorin Maazel is conducting Muncher Philharmoniker. IMO Sol Gabetta has a exquisite sensitivity to play the cello. Cann´t say about her technical skills, which I asume are as good as others, but she moves me.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to:










*Falla: El Amor Brujo (Shirley Verrett, mezzo); Wagner: Tristan & Isolde, Love Music from Acts II & III / Stokowski, Philadelphia Orchestra*

The above CD is part of this set:










_*Leopold Stokowski: The Columbia Stereo Recordings*_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> I'm now listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Falla: El Amor Brujo (Shirley Verrett, mezzo); Wagner: Tristan & Isolde, Love Music from Acts II & III / Stokowski, Philadelphia Orchestra*
> 
> The above CD is part of this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Leopold Stokowski: The Columbia Stereo Recordings*_


JACE, what time period is that Stokowski _Tristan_ symphonic synthesis from?- I have one of his from the 1930's with Philadelphia which is fantastic- despite of course the execrable sound.

I found Stokowski's _El Amor Brujo_ with Verrett surprisingly placid with both the conducting and the singing (I of course love both artists immensely when they're at their inspired best).


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> *JACE, what time period is that Stokowski Tristan symphonic synthesis from?*- I have one of his from the 1930's with Philadelphia which is fantastic- despite of course the execrable sound.


MB, it's from 1960 or thereabouts.


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Opera in three acts "Mazeppa."
-Sergei Leiferkus, Galina Gorchakova, Larissa Dyadkova, Sergei Larin, Kotscherga, et al.
-The Gothenburg Symphony & Chorus of the Royal Opera, Stockholm/Neemi Jarvi.

*Richard Strauss*
Also sprach Zarathustra, op. 30.
Death & Transfiguration, op. 24.
-The New York Philharmonic/Giuseppe Sinopoli.

*Zygmunt Stojowski*
Piano Concerti nos. I & II.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## JACE

Fighting off the "Monday Morning Blahs" with more music conducted by Leopold Stokowski:










Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Marche slave; Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol; Borodin: Polovtsian Dances; Mussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain / Various Orchestras


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I'm listening to *CD6 of Otto Klemperer: Romantic Symphonies & Overtures* with the Philharmonia/New Philharmonia. This excellent disc consists of a number of wonderful overtures:

*Carl Maria Von Weber*
- Der Freischütz
- Euryanthe
- Oberon

*Robert Schumann*
- Genoveva
- Manfred

*Johann Strauss II*
- Die Fliedermaus
- Wiener Blut*
- Kaiserwaltzer*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler / Tennstedt*
No 4 playing now


----------



## Orfeo

Selby said:


> Schumann (1810-1865)
> 
> The Complete Solo Piano Music, Disc 1
> 
> Éric Le Sage, piano
> 
> currently: Papillons, Op. 2 (1829-31)
> 
> View attachment 65906


How do you like the album so far? Pretty divine playing by Eric Le Sage do you think?


----------



## Selby

dholling said:


> How do you like the album so far? Pretty divine playing by Eric Le Sage do you think?


I am loving it. I'll admit, however, I'm not well versed in these pieces, so I do not have much to compare it to. I only have recordings by Hamelin and Hewitt, but I am preferring these interpretations of those pieces so far (Kinderszenen; Waldszenen; a few of the sonatas).

I am _very_ satisfied with the purchase and expect to spend a lot of time with it.


----------



## manyene

More out of the way repertoire, Karl Weigl's Symphony 5, a strange amalgam of a trendy opening and late romanticism - Thomas Sanderling on BIS.

PS The slow movement, with its piquant piccolo writing, is particularly good.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Barber* birthday (1910).

View attachment 65910


----------



## Selby

Taking a break from Schumann for

Nørgård

Animals in Concert
Erik Kaltoft, piano






contemplating this purchase:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002N5KEB0...TF8&colid=25QCHBMOHAV52&coliid=I1ZJARUNDXTS5I


----------



## Bruce

*And even more piano music*

Someone recently posted a suggestion that Cortot and Moiseiwitsch were very good interpreters of Chopin's music. I forget who, however. Sorry, but thanks.

Anyway, in order to follow up on this suggestion, my listening this morning consists of

Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23 - Cortot









And yes, he is good! (But I think I'll stick to Rubinstein or Moravec. The sound is unfortunately dated, though well cleaned up. Worthwhile, though.)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-flat, Op. 7 - Jando (piano)









From a quite serviceable set. Maybe not my first choice of performers for Beethoven's sonati, but not bad at all.

Liszt - Mephisto Waltz No. 4 - Jerome Rose (piano)









I'm not sure why, but I really like the way Rose performs music by Liszt. It's not full of fire and bravura the way many pianists approach Liszt. But I feel it has a solid musicality behind it, and the lack of fireworks often gives Liszt's a welcome lyricism.

And, from the same set, Liszt's Pensées de Mortes from his Harmonies. Alfred Brendel (piano)

This is, unfortunately, an old recording. I much prefer Brendel's later recordings of Liszt for Philips.

Finishing with one of my favorite piano sonatas, the second sonata in A, Op. 21 by Szymanowski, performed by Martin Roscoe









Roscoe's is the best recording of those I'm familiar with. I wish Rubinstein had recorded this sonata. He has a wonderful way with Szymanowski's music, as the recording of four of the Op. 50 etudes shows. Rubinstein played this sonata in public, but I don't believe there's a recording available.


----------



## Selby

Copland playing Copland

Four Piano Blues


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011.


----------



## Becca

How to beat the Monday blahs ... especially the Monday after changing to daylight savings time...

Poulenc - Concerto for Organ, Strings & Timpani


----------



## Orfeo

Selby said:


> I am loving it. I'll admit, however, I'm not well versed in these pieces, so I do not have much to compare it to. I only have recordings by Hamelin and Hewitt, but I am preferring these interpretations of those pieces so far (Kinderszenen; Waldszenen; a few of the sonatas).
> 
> I am _very_ satisfied with the purchase and expect to spend a lot of time with it.


Me too. I purchased it in January and listened to the first seven discs of this album. I'm not so sure it [Le Sage's playing] ranks up there with, say, Arrau or Earl Wild (I wish Earl did more Schumann than he did), but in its own right, the playing is consistently superb. And the recorded sound is nicely faithful and full (high up there with Hyperion, Chandos, Decca). The documentary is scholarly, which is a major plus for me.


----------



## csacks

Claudio Abbado and The Chamber Orchestra of Europe playing Schubert´s 4th symphony. It is Schubert, full of delicacy and elegance. And Abbado is an expert to stress that point.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> For *Barber* birthday (1910).
> 
> View attachment 65910


I celebrated Barber's birthday by shaving.


----------



## hpowders

Selby said:


> Copland playing Copland
> 
> Four Piano Blues


I love the Four Piano Blues!


----------



## Art Rock

Going through the box, one symphony at a time........


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - (2009) Pierre Boulez Conducts Bartók (Boulez) (8 CD)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn : The Seasons*

Janowitz /Hollweg/ Berry.
Karanjan conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung.*

Listening without concentrating on the words. The orchestration is remarkable.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

My favorite parts of the score are definitely the parts that sound like Khachaturian in ballet-mode.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphony No.2*
Segiu Celibidache & Die Münchner Philharmoniker

I may be somewhat critical of Celibidache's latter Beethoven recordings (the tempi of the Ninth especially) but his Brahms - much like his Bruckner - is outstanding.

Celibidache does not dethrone Bernstein but this reading really pulls me into the music and compares very favourably to me with Bernstein, Walter (New York Recordings), Klemperer and Furtwängler.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn : The Seasons*
> 
> Janowitz /Hollweg/ Berry.
> Karanjan conducting


Ahh, The Seasons. Never heard the Karajan version yet - I have Sawallish's recording - very good, although it's missing one important segment (the aria and chorus about Fleiß, industry). Is the Karajan your favourite?

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths' (Eder Quartet).









A balanced, 'classical' rendition with excellent playing and enough bite where needed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Copland: Appalachian Spring - Ulster Orchestra/Thierry Fischer
Roy Harris: Symphony no 3 - BBC Symphony Orchestra/Grant Llewellyn
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - BBC Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - Robert Planes, BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Eric Stern

Another free disc with BBC Music Magazine. Interesting repertoire in not bad performances. Maybe not the best you'll ever hear, but I imagine you'd be happy if you'd heard any of these performances live.


----------



## Albert7

Listened again to this Feldman disc 1/3 through on my iPod classic during my run this morning.


----------



## pmsummer

SYRENS, ENCHANTERS AND FAIIRIES
_18th Century Overtures from the London Stage_
*J.C. Smith, J.A. Fisher, T.A. Arne, T.A. Erskine*
Capella Savaria Baroque Orchestra
Mary Térey-Smith, conductor

Dorian


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 8 "Sounds of Spring" (1876)


----------



## Albert7

musicrom1's selection... Richter playing Scriabin Sonata.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5
Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

Disappointing performance of this, my favorite Shostakovich symphony.
Not recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> *I Puritani*, Callas's second opera for EMI was the first recorded under the imprimatur of La Scala, an association which would result in eighteen further opera sets over a period of seven years.
> 
> No doubt because of the circumstances surrounding her first Elvira (she learned it in 3 days to replace an ailing Margherita Carosio whilst still singing Brunnhilde in *Die Walkure*) and because of her famed recording of the Mad Scene, one would expect the role to have played a greater part in her career, but in fact after those first performances in Venice in 1949, it figured rarely in her repertoire. She sang it again in Florence ,in Rome and in Mexico in 1952, and in her second season in Chicago in 1955, then never again, though the Mad Scene did occasionally appear in her concert programmes, even as late as 1958 at a Covent Garden Gala. A recording of her rehearsing the scene for her Dallas inaugural concert in 1957 exists, and shows her still singing an easy, secure and full-throated high Eb.
> 
> Maybe the reason she sang it so little is that Elvira offers less dramatic meat than Lucia or even Amina. The libretto is something of a muddle and Elvira seems to spend the opera drifting in and out of madness. Of course she gets some wonderful music to sing, and Callas certainly breathes a lot more life into her than most singers are able to do. She also gives us some of her best work on disc, her voice wonderfully limpid and responsive, the top register free and open. No doubt this is the reason it has remained one of the top choices for the opera since its release over 6o years ago.
> We first hear her in the offstage prayer in Act I Scene I, and straight away there is that thrill of recognition as her voice dominates the ensemble. Then in the scene with Giorgio, she finds a wide range of colour, a weight of character, that we never really hear. Her voice, laden with sadness for her first utterances, then defiant when she thinks she is to be wed to someone she doesn't love, is fused with utter joy when she realises that it is Arturo she is going to marry. She skips through the florid writing with lightness and ease, but invests it with a significance that eludes most others. One moment that stood out in relief for me was her cry of _Ah padre mio_ when Arturo arrives, which bespeaks the fullness of heart that is the main characteristic of this Elvira. _Son vergin vezzosa _is a miracle of lightness and grace, Ah vieni al tempio heartbreakingly eloquent, though her voice does turn a little harsh when she doubles the orchestral line an octave up.
> 
> The Mad Scene needs little introduction. It is one of the most well-known examples of her art out there, the cabaletta moulded on a seemingly endless breath; and where have you ever heard such scales in the cabaletta, like the sighs of a dying soul? The top Eb at its climax is one of the most stunning notes even Callas ever committed to disc, held ringingly and freely without a hint of strain. Words fail me.
> 
> She has less to do in the last act, which mostly belongs to the tenor, and this is where I have a problem with the set. Di Stefano is nowhere near stylish enough in a role that was written for the great Rubini, and he lurches at every top note as if his life depended on it. Sometimes the notes sound reasonably free, at others almost as if he's holding onto them with his teeth. Mind you, who else was there around to sing it any better at that time? It was too early for Kraus. Gedda might well have been better.
> 
> Rossi-Lemeni is less woolly-toned than I remember him and sings with authority, especially good in the first act duet with Callas; Panerai is a virile presence as Riccardo. Serafin conducts with his usual sense of style, but also invests some drama into the proceedings.
> 
> The orchestra and voices sound really good, but the recording of the chorus is a but muddy. Presumably that was also the case on the original LPs.
> 
> I do have a few problems with *I Puritani*. To my mind the libretto is plain silly, and even Callas's wonderful singing can't quite rescue it. That said, as singing _qua_ singing, it's some of the most amazing work she ever committed to disc, and for that reason it will always be a permanent part of gramophone history. I would never be without it.


I see another stellar Callas, GregMitchell reduction at TC- and though as of my typing this e-mail there are ten 'likes' on it, there should be more like thirty-five likes on it.

I love how he takes huge swaths of history of Callas' life, purges it of 'incidentals,' distills it to 'essentials' as far as how it is relevant to the opera at hand that is being reviewed- and then mixes it with his powers of musical analysis when it comes to what is great and what misses the mark in Callas' singing- and what the subsequent legacy is for her in the history of opera.

The flow of the analysis is beautiful to behold- so unlike, say, and bless his heart for trying, John Ardoin's book on Callas.

I know all of this 'breakdown' and 'listening' and 'comparing and contrasting' takes a long time- even with a lifetime of operatic experience- because one's concentrating on writing something of value.

I just want to say that all of this gorgeously distilled analytical rigor doesn't go unnoticed. I treasure all of these reviews.

A Greg Mitchell bronze statue should be commissioned to instantiate the 'Divina Award for Analytical Excellence.'


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 39*

Charles Ives: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Juilliard String Quartet (Sony)










From my Ives site:

_These are exceptional [recordings], and they easily receive my highest recommendation. To my ears, no one performs the Second String Quartet with the same sense of hushed intensity and fierce confrontation as the Juilliard Quartet. In the first movement, "Discussions," the Juilliard players bring a questing quality to the music--even as the music seems to be unravelling. In this reading, there is a definite sense of barriers being broken, of alienation, and loneliness. The second movement, "Arguments," ups the ante. Here the playing is even more fierce. No other quartet is nearly as forceful and compelling as the Juilliard Quartet. The sounds are wonderfully vivid, even phantasmic, but never impersonal or bombastic. Perhaps the most impressive aspect of this recording is the third movement, "The Call of the Mountains." Again, a questing, exploratory quality comes to the fore. I hear Ives trying to forge some kind of connection between the old and the new; the traditional and the modern; popular and classical; the earth and the heavens, and every sort of irreconcilable. And it all builds to an incredible climax of cosmic grandeur. In other recordings, these final moments of the work--its apotheosis--seem tacked on, an afterthought. Here it seems natural, even inevitable. Extraordinary. The First String Quartet is nearly as good as the as the Second. The Juilliard String Quartet's reading may lack some of the improvisatory spontaneity of the Concord Quartet's recording (on Nonesuch, LP only), but it's certainly effective, and it's compelling on its own terms._

The Sony disc pictured above -- the CD version that I own -- is now out of print; however, the performance is readily available on a 2013 Newton Classics reissue.










The photograph on the CD cover might look vaguely familiar.


----------



## Albert7

furtwanglermonth's selection of Scarlatti concertos.


----------



## Selby

Ravel (1875-1937)

Gaspard de la nuit, M. 55 (1905)
Luis Lortie, piano









A worthy interpretation.

Next:

Barber (1910-1981)

The Complete Solo Piano Music 
John Browning, piano


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin - Valse Op. 38 (1903)
Such a wonderful piece and performance.


----------



## Vesteralen

My super-frequent rotation for March - Part One


----------



## Vesteralen

My super-frequent rotation for March - Part Two (cpo section)


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26
London Sinfonietta, cond. Atherton









This is a notoriously difficult work to get right. The balances are awkward and the instruments need to play in extreme registers and wide leaps, often at piano or pianissimo. It's no surprise that while this recording is one of the better ones on the market, it's far from perfect. Those quartal chords do sound nice, though, when the intonation is spot-on...


----------



## csacks

Continuing with Abbado and his Symphony Edition, listening now to Mendelssohn´s Italian Symphony. Sparkling!


----------



## Bruce

*Browning's 2 versions of Barber*



Selby said:


> Ravel (1875-1937)
> 
> Gaspard de la nuit, M. 55 (1905)
> Luis Lortie, piano
> 
> View attachment 65929
> 
> 
> A worthy interpretation.
> 
> Next:
> 
> Barber (1910-1981)
> 
> The Complete Solo Piano Music
> John Browning, piano
> 
> View attachment 65930


How do you like the Barber Sonata on this second disc, Selby? I have this, as well as an earlier recording of Browning playing Barber's Piano Sonata on the Phoenix label (originally released on a Desto Lp). I prefer the earlier recording, in which Browning captures the angular and rough nature of the piece better.


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's Voices & Cello.


----------



## Bruce

*Händel and Bruckner*

Two rather long works will be decorating my afternoon listening:

Händel - Semele. Joachim Carlos Martini conducts the Frankfurt Baroque Orchestra, with Elisabeth Scholl, Julia Schmidt, Ralf Popken, Britta Schwarz, Annette Markert, Knut Schoch and Klaus Mertens









and Bruckner's 9th Symphony, with Abbado conducting the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Finished the letter B on my iPod, so here's a bit of welcome variation


----------



## Selby

Webern (1883-1945)

Rondo for String Quartet (1906)
Emerson String Quartet









Rondo, a Haiku

The violin plucks
The legato sings and screams - More!
More! More col legno!


----------



## Albert7

Brahms Symphony 1-- Furtwangler presented by beardefender.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I suppose you might call this disc a hybrid. I really like it.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 34*

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI: 32, 34, 42; Fantasia in C; Adagio in F
Alfred Brendel (Philips)










A few years ago, I decided to investigate Haydn's piano sonatas. I didn't do it in any sort of systematic way. Instead, I just jumped in, listening to several different pianists performing a hodge-podge of the sonatas. Alfred Brendel's recording quickly became my favorite of the bunch. Since then I've checked out even more recordings, but Brendel's Haydn remains my favorite. This recital exemplifies many of the pianist's best traits: an immaculate sense of balance; a wry, understated wit; and a delicious transparency that leaves you with a sense of having communed not so much with the _pianist_ as with the _composer_ -- as if Brendel were a direct conduit between Haydn and the listener. The result is joyous, humane, soulful music.


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 34*
> 
> Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI: 32, 34, 42; Fantasia in C; Adagio in F
> Alfred Brendel (Philips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, I decided to investigate Haydn's piano sonatas. I didn't do it in any sort of systematic way. Instead, I just jumped in, listening to several different pianists performing a hodge-podge of the sonatas. Alfred Brendel's recording quickly became my favorite of the bunch. Since then I've checked out even more recordings, but Brendel's Haydn remains my favorite. This recital exemplifies many of the pianist's best traits: an immaculate sense of balance; a wry, understated wit; and a delicious transparency that leaves you with a sense of having communed not so much with the _pianist_ as with the _composer_ -- as if Brendel were a direct conduit between Haydn and the listener. The result is joyous, humane, soulful music.


Agreed. To me, this terrific performance is Brendel at his peak. Showed me how (my beloved) Glenn Gould played this sonatas as if it was... Bach


----------



## Selby

Lunch Mix:

Webern, Anton (1883-1945)
5 Movements for String Quartet (1909)
Emerson String Quartet

Scriabin, Alexander (1872-1915)
5 Préludes, Op. 74 (1914) 
Maria Lettberg, piano

Koechlin, Charles (1867-1950)
5 Sonatines, Op. 59
Michael Korstick, piano





















I wasn't really looking for a "5" theme, iTunes arranged that for me; but this mix absolutely worked.

My lunch date approved:


----------



## Albert7

From musicrom1, we got this lovely track of Strauss' Metamorphosen.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5
Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink

As definitive a performance as there can be!
Haitink goes for the big line and succeeds admirably.
Superhuman playing by the orchestra.
Great sound.
Heartily recommended!


----------



## MagneticGhost

JACE said:


> The photograph on the CD cover might look vaguely familiar.


I though that was you sitting in the garden


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65949
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 5
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink
> 
> As definitive a performance as there can be!
> Haitink goes for the big line and succeeds admirably.
> Superhuman playing by the orchestra.
> Great sound.
> Heartily recommended!


It's great but there is a Rozhdestvensky one I prefer


----------



## JACE

MagneticGhost said:


> It's great but there is a Rozhdestvensky one I prefer


I love Rozhdestvensky's Fifth too. Also, Lorin Maazel's Fifth with Cleveland (Telarc).

I've never heard Haitink's Fifth. Will have to give it a listen.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Crippled Symmetry (video set in Russia this time) another version:


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Images 1st and 2nd Series, Children's Corner
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel-Harty: Royal Fireworks Music
Britten: Young Persons Guide to the Orchestra Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A recently purchased LP this, finally enabling me to hear this performance of the Britten in full! This was its first recording, originally issued over five sides on three Columbia 78s. When I was eleven I bought the last two records in the set (sides 3-5) from a junk shop in my hometown, and got to know and love that much of it. A couple of years later I bought the LP of Sargent and the BBC Symphony Orchestra and there the matter rested. Good as that performance is, this one is even more exciting, it was only issued on LP in the USA and has never (to my knowledge) been reissued on CD, so I was delighted to get this and finally hear the full thing and in much better sound than my old 78 set. The fugue is especially wild and I'm going to play the whole thing again straightaway! The Handel-Harty suite is excellent too, but it's the Britten I shall return to with great frequency. Now, give it some stick, Sir Malcolm!


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Stanford's Piano Quartet No.1 - Gould Piano Trio, David Adams, viola


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> It's great but there is a Rozhdestvensky one I prefer


You can gladly pay me Sunday for the Haitink, today.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*New London Consort*
Philip Pickett, director

L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian playing some awesome section from Mahler's Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

pmsummer said:


> THE PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
> *New London Consort*
> Philip Pickett, director
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre


One of my favourite sets since the 1990s, but it will forever be spoilt following Pickett's recent conviction and imprisonment for serious sexual offences from those times


----------



## Heliogabo

Brahms, Intermezzi. What a performance by Lupu

i


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: Doctor Atomic* Gerald Finley, Jessica Rivera, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus of The Netherlands Opera, directed by Lawrence Renes, stage direction by Peter Sellars on Opus Arte








A new purchase, am listening and watching this BlueRay disc (my first blueray!) for the first time. Initial reactions are it is interesting, but I always seem to have reservations about John Adams theatrical pieces. I'm not convinced his lyrical gifts are his strong point. Will need to listen again for a considered view.

One slight irritation is the jumpy way the filming is done - far too busy. And I'm not convinced by the use of dancers in the staging. Not sure what they add.


----------



## SimonNZ

pmsummer said:


> THE PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
> *New London Consort*
> Philip Pickett, director
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre





Headphone Hermit said:


> One of my favourite sets since the 1990s, but it will forever be spoilt following Pickett's recent conviction and imprisonment for serious sexual offences from those times


That set will be in consideration for my top 100, which I'm hoping to start today. I'd forgotten the news about Pickett. And while I deplore his actions, I can still seperate the albums from the story.

Just as well because all the stories/rumours I've heard of the "casting couch" pressures from the "golden age" make me wonder how many conductors/producers we'd be able to hear now if we knew the whole truth.

Walter Legge is the one I most want to know about - so many jaw-dropping fourth-hand anecdotes (if they're true), and the casting couch is just the start of it. But no critical study exists, and I've often felt they've been actively suppressed for exactly these reasons.


----------



## csacks

Continuing with Abbado, now listening to his records with RCA and Sony. Murray Perahia and the Berlin Philharmoniker are playing Schumann´s Konzerstück Op 92, after a magnificent interpretation of his Piano concert.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Routine Investigation with pals online:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ (To Simon) Yes, there are many murky waters and many depicable deeds. This still seems pretty raw at the moment


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 8
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Sensational performance of a great symphony, given "live" during the inaugural week of Philharmonic Hall back in 1962 and written specifically by Schuman for that occasion.

Gerard Schwarz has recorded all the published Schuman symphonies (3-10) but he's no Bernstein as a side by side comparison of Symphony No. 8 proves.

Sad that Mr. Bernstein never got to record all the Schuman symphonies.


----------



## SimonNZ

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ (To Simon) Yes, there are many murky waters and many depicable deeds. This still seems pretty raw at the moment


I understand and agree. Does anyone know if there's been comments from former colleagues?

playing now, on the radio:










Mendelssohn's Octet - Prazák Quartet, Kocian Quartet


----------



## aajj

Ravel - Piano Trio
Beaux Arts Trio









Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos. 19 & 23
Perahia / English Chamber Orchestra









Berg - Lyric Suite 
New Zealand String Quartet


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Samoa for a bunch of online pals:


----------



## MagneticGhost

George Lloyd: Symphony No.1
Albany Symphony Orchestra

I've never heard of them until 2 weeks back but they can certainly play.
And the piece has moments which I can only describe as lush!


----------



## Selby

Some piano lessons on YouTube

followed by some frustration

followed by some Sorabji:






It's a shame there are not more accessible/affordable collections of his work.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Atlantis from 1959... with some peeps:


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian presents... Mozart Symphony 41 conducted by Tennstedt


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.2 in D Major, Op.36

Sir Simon Rattle leading the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Vronsky

*Alfred Schnittke -- Gogol Suite, Labyrinths*









Alfred Schnittke, Lev Markiz, Malmö Symhony Orchestra -- Gogol Suite, Labyrinths


----------



## JACE

Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 65969
> 
> 
> Alfred Schnittke, Lev Markiz, Malmö Symhony Orchestra -- Gogol Suite, Labyrinths


Shepard, that looks interesting.

EDIT: 
Just now giving it a listen via Spotify. I'm digging the Gogol Suite. It's just as odd as you'd expect it to be, given the fact that the work is based on "Dead Souls."


----------



## Albert7

trazom presents... Mozart Symphony 33 conducted by Kleiber:


----------



## pmsummer

Headphone Hermit said:


> One of my favourite sets since the 1990s, but it will forever be spoilt following Pickett's recent conviction and imprisonment for serious sexual offences from those times


I hadn't heard. Sad.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Principal Sound from 1980... with online pals.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Der glorreiche Augenblick (The Glorious Moment), a potboiler cantata written for the Congress of Vienna. Orchestra delle Svizzera Italiana, Diego Fasolis conducting. Seldom heard, and no wonder! The cover shown is a different recording, but no matter.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra*


----------



## Balthazar

Munch leads Boston in *Berlioz ~ Le Carnaval romain, Op. 9*, and *Le Corsaire, Op. 21*.

Gavrilov plays *Bach ~ French Suite No. 5 in G*.

Pešek leads the Czech Phil (Nos. 2&4) and Liverpool (No. 3) in *Dvořák ~ Symphonies Nos. 2-4*.


----------



## Albert7

dedalus selection: Beethoven's Grosse Fuge quartet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Just as our Marschallin displays the need to repeatedly return to Maria Callas, so I must have my weekly fill of J.S. Bach.


----------



## Becca

MagneticGhost said:


> George Lloyd: Symphony No.1
> Albany Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I've never heard of them until 2 weeks back but they can certainly play.
> And the piece has moments which I can only describe as lush!


It is a fairly good regional orchestra in the capital of New York state. The recordings were made in nearby Troy Savings Bank Music Hall (!!), a smallish concert hall with superb acoustics. The hall, built in 1870, is on the upper floors of the bank building, hence the name.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Duet in A Flat, Op.15, No.2

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Luigi Alberto Bianchi, viola


----------



## Albert7

flutey getting us this lovely Elgar Cockaigne Overture for us:


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian presenting Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde with Klemperer:


----------



## JACE

Listening to this again:










*R. Strauss: Four Last Songs (G. Janowitz); Death & Transfiguration / Karajan, BPO*


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's String Quartets 1, 2 and 3 - Enso Quartet


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
THE LARK ASCENDING*
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Tasmin Little, violin*
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

Apex


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Minor, KV 310

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Guest

Two observations: 1) 12 CDs for $27 is quite a bargain and 2) the printed timings might give one pause, but due to the monumental and radiant performances, the music doesn't really _seem_ all that slow. Beautiful sound, too.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman, Three Voices with lots of friends tonight.


----------



## Becca

A Vaughan Williams evening ...


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Rudolf Buchbinder* play *Beethoven*:










*Disc 5:* 
- Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major ("Pastoral"), Op. 28
- Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor, Op. 49/1
- Piano Sonata No. 20 in G major, Op. 49/2
- Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major ("Waldstein"), Op. 53
- Piano Sonata No. 22 in F major, Op. 54

Wonderful!


----------



## Guest

String Quartet No. 4 (1937) with a special shoutout to Maestro TVox


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Disc 15 Bonus CD: Dame Janet Baker, "_Bel inconnu qu'ici l'amour amene_" and "_Je cherche a vous faire le sort le plus doux_" from Act's I and II of _La Recontre imprevue_; _"Che puro ciel, che chiaro sol," "Che faro senza Euridice?" "Che faro senza Euridice?"_ from _Orfeo ed Euridice_.



















All Syliva Sass cuts.

_God_ is she impressive when she's on!

Drama as it should and ought to be.


----------



## tortkis

Walter Zimmermann - The Echoing Green - Chamber Works 1986-89 (mode 150)








Wüstenwanderung (1986) for piano
Geduld und Gelegenheit (1987-89) for cello and piano
Lied im Wüstenvogelton (1987) for bass-flute and piano
The Echoing Green (1989) for violin and piano


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to all three symphonies by Zdenek Fibich in this wonderful Chandos recording with Neemi Jarvi conducting. I'm listening to these on Spotify. I own other recordings of these symphonies but I might just have to replace them with this lively version. Jarvi really brings excitement and freshness to these works. I wish some orchestras would start programming these as they really do deserve to be heard by a wider audience.










Kevin


----------



## Weston

*John Field: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, H. 32*
Matthias Bamert / London Mozart Players / Miceal O'Rourke, piano










I have compared Field to Beethoven in the past, but I'm not quite feeling it tonight. The first movement relies too much on chromatic runs, so it's like Chopin's Minute Waltz in 16 minutes, except it's not a waltz.

*Howells: Three Dances for violin and orchestra, op. 7*
Richard Hickox / London Symphony Orchestra / Lydia Mordkovich , superb violin










Nice and rustic at first, with some wild violin arpeggio techniques I don't recall hearing before during the finale.

*Ligeti: Cello Concerto*
Reinbert de Leeuw / Asko Ensemble / Shoenberg Ensemble










Sending me appropriately into a relaxed fey zone where I can close my eyes and drift away to azure plains of far N'gee-Poth under twin moons, ghostly green mists arise to blanket me while the lone sighing siren keens her alien unknowable need just over the horizon . . .


----------



## SimonNZ

Birtwistle's The Tree Of Strings - Arditti Quartet

courtesy of the local library


----------



## Albert7

spy's choice-- Dufourt's Les Chasseurs dans la neige d'apres Bruegel


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bax's cut "Stife" from his_ Symphonic Variations_ depicts his whirlwind existence amidst the strife of W.W. I, the Irish independence movement, and of course his passionate love affair with his mistress.

Byron would have approved.

I love the Shelleyan Romanticism of this music.

Fantastic Chandos recorded sound.










Tennstedt's ending to his live LPO's _Resurrection_ is pure Saturn II rocket 'ignition.'










Ireland: _Epic March_


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven from Buchbinder:










*Disc 4:* 
- Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 2/2
- Piano Sonata No. 12 in A flat major ("Funeral March"), Op. 26
- Piano Sonata No. 18 in E flat major ("Hunt"), Op. 31/3
- Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 26:
Delibes: Sylvia: Suite
Delibes: Coppélia: Suite
Delibes: Coppélia: Prélude, Mazurka (Stereo Version)


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian's choice cut: Schoenberg's Suite for Piano op. 25


----------



## Pugg

next on :
Milhaud: Symphonic Suite No. 2, Op. 57 "Protée"
Chausson: Poème, Op. 25
Gruenberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 47


----------



## Albert7

trazom's request of Mozart's Keyboard Trio in B flat major:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Le Chasseur Maudit_"- "The Accursed Huntsman"

I love the hunting horns in this- from trot, to canter, to full-tilt _charge._










Callas burns La Scala to the _ground_ with the incinerating high D in "_Giudici! Ad Anna!_" at the end of Act II.

In fact, its so fierce that it makes Muti's "_Le Chasseur Maudit"_ sound like tiddlywink music- Metallica too for that matter.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's I Met Heine on the Rue Furstenberg.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I can't believe it. I'm listening to Prokofiev's _Lieutenant Kijé_ again.

How is it so amazing?


----------



## Pugg

*Offenbach : The tales of Hoffmann.* (_Thanks to Becca_ )

*Dame Joan Sutherland*/ Placido Domingo/ Gabriel Bacquier


----------



## Itullian

Ravel, piano trio in A minor,
Beaux Arts Trio
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

La Mer, LAPHIL, Giulini
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An early start for me today, so some Mendelssohn and Brahms, courtesy of Anne-Sophie.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, "Pathetique" Sonata
That second movement is gorgeous.


----------



## Badinerie

An early start for me too. The first Kyung Wha Chung I bought in about '85 was the Beethoven Violin Concerto. Takes me back to my Pokey little flat in London.This one was a favourite with the neighbours, just as well! The LP ist at its best any more im playing CD 10 from her complete Decca box set.


----------



## SimonNZ

Frank Bridge's String Quartet No.4 - Goldner String Quartet

finally managed to get hold of a copy of this work


----------



## Itullian

Parsifal, Sinopoli,
youtube


----------



## Vronsky

*Allan Pettersson -- Eight Barefoot Songs, Concertos Nos 1 & 2 for String Orchestra*









Allan Pettersson, Christian Lindberg, Nordic Chamber Orchestra -- Eight Barefoot Songs, Concertos Nos 1 & 2 for String Orchestra


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Missa Cellensis in C Major, Hob. 22:5 (Richard Hickox; Gritton, Stephen, Padmore, Varcoe; Collegium Musicum 90).









Coming back to this mass. Plenty of excellent music and a very good performance to boot.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Falstaff London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras

Beethoven: Symphony No.4
Schumann: Symphony No.4 San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

A very fine "Falstaff" from Mackerras and the LPO, though as is so often the case, some of the (in my opinion) important percussion effects are inaudible, and since they are well to the fore on Elgar's own recording he presumably intended them to be heard. Then two 4th Symphonies played with superb brio and panache by Monteux and his San Francisco Orchestra, a wonderful disc, in very fine sound. Bravo!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling the Kronos Quartet playing Terry Riley's "Cadenzas on the Night Plain," which was mentioned on another thread. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Aragonaise_" from _Carmen_










Symphonic suite from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_










Karajan's sixties _Tapiola_


----------



## Nereffid

Lera Auerbach's 24 Preludes for Violin & Piano, played by Vadim Gluzman & Angela Yoffe (BIS)


----------



## csacks

Another sunny and warm morning, just finishing our summer. Listening to Claudio Abbado and his records with RCA and Sony. 
This is new to me. I had listened to Mussorgsky´s Night on a Bald Mountain, in its orchestral version but this time it has a choir. Powerful music in there.


----------



## elgar's ghost

JACE said:


> Shepard, that looks interesting.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just now giving it a listen via Spotify. I'm digging the Gogol Suite. It's just as odd as you'd expect it to be, given the fact that the work is based on "Dead Souls."


JACE, you may also want to take a look at this - it's called Esquisses (Sketches), a ballet for which the score was pulled together from the Dead Souls incidental music and then expanded upon with other pieces based on Gogol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli*: La Gioconda
1967 recording (Lamberto Gardelli)

CDs 50-51


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.20 in A Minor, BWV 889

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Verdi double-header either side of a walk on a perfect late winter/early spring afternoon:


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> Munch leads Boston in *Berlioz ~ Le Carnaval romain, Op. 9*, and *Le Corsaire, Op. 21*.
> 
> Gavrilov plays *Bach ~ French Suite No. 5 in G*.
> 
> Pešek leads the Czech Phil (Nos. 2&4) and Liverpool (No. 3) in *Dvořák ~ Symphonies Nos. 2-4*.
> 
> View attachment 65972
> View attachment 65973


Munch + Berlioz = The Best!


----------



## JACE

elgars ghost said:


> JACE, you may also want to take a look at this - it's called Esquisses (Sketches), a ballet for which the score was pulled together from the Dead Souls incidental music and then expanded upon with other pieces based on Gogol:


Thanks for the heads-up, EG!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> Another sunny and warm morning, just finishing our summer. Listening to Claudio Abbado and his records with RCA and Sony.
> This is new to me. I had listened to Mussorgsky´s Night on a Bald Mountain, in its orchestral version but this time it has a choir. Powerful music in there.
> View attachment 65998


Abbado's Sony BPO Mussorgsky's _St. John's Night on Bare Mountain _has good choral singing in it- but unfortunately I find Abbado's reading tepid.

However, his BMG/LSO Mussorgsky's original orchestration of _Night on Bald Mountain_ is as fast, fierce, and glamorously Satanic as one could imagine.

You've got to hear it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Verdi double-header either side of a walk on a perfect late winter/early spring afternoon:


Verrett? Caballe? Cossotto?- doing 'Verdi'?

- Headliners, Baby.

_;D_

I _LOVE_ both of those recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Honegger* birthday (1892), and *Clementi* death day (1832).








View attachment 66001


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod : St. Celia Mass *
*Lorengar */ Hope / Grass


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> ....
> *Walter Legge *is the one I most want to know about - so many jaw-dropping fourth-hand anecdotes (if they're true), and the casting couch is just the start of it. But no critical study exists, and I've often felt they've been actively suppressed for exactly these reasons.


I've found some worthwhile things searching Google Books. Usually excerpts, which might lead one to get a copy of the book.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_I'm back and listening to a 2-CD set that was waiting for me in my mailbox_


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 25*

Chopin: Nocturnes
Arthur Rubinstein (Sony/RCA)










Chopin's Nocturnes are so exquisite, so beautiful. It would be impossible for me to compile a list of favorite music and not include them. The hard part was choosing between Rubinstein's and Ivan Moravec's recordings of the Nocturnes. Both pianists' sets are _sublime_. Ultimately, I suppose I settled on Rubinstein's recordings just because I tend to listen to his set more frequently. That said, any Chopinophile needs to hear both.


----------



## Badinerie

Love that CD.....



Marschallin Blair said:


> "_Aragonaise_" from _Carmen_


----------



## Albert7

hojicha's selection here:

Bach's Weihnachtsoratorium.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y10KVB0Rs7o#t=2795


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marschallin Blair said:


> Verrett? Caballe? Cossotto?- doing 'Verdi'?
> 
> - Headliners, Baby.
> 
> _;D_
> 
> I _LOVE_ both of those recordings.




I'm glad they meet your approval, MB - as they are the only recordings I have of these respective operas I have no real idea where they feature in the 'pantheon'.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : La Traviata
*

Fabbricini/Alagna/ Coni .
Maestro Muti conducting this wonderful production :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. II (1967).
Violin Concerto (1969).*
-The USSR Television and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
-Victor Pikaizen, violin.*
-The Odense Symphony Orchestra/Edward Serov.*

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg*
Children's Notebooks I-III for piano.
-Anatoli Sheludyakov, piano.

*Edison Denisov*
Symphony (1987).
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Rodion Shchedrin*
Piano Concerti I-III.
-Rodion Shchedrin, piano.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Andrei Eshpai*
Symphony no. I (1959).
Songs of the Mountain and Meadow Mari.*
-The USSR State Large Symphony Orchestra/Konstantin Ivanov/Vasily Sinaisky(*).


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6
New Zealand Symphony
Hugh Keelan

One of the greatest of 20th century American symphonies given an exciting performance, better than the Gerard Schwarz attempt.

I would hope that these wonderful forces somehow get a grant to record the other Schuman symphonies.


----------



## millionrainbows

Erik Satie: Pieces froides (Cold pieces) 1897: Airs a faire fuir (Songs to escape), Danses de travers (Wrong dances). Written during a time when Satie lived in a small room he derisively called "the closet," when he covered his bed with all the clothes he owned and slept dressed, in his shoes. "Cold pieces," indeed. 
If you've never heard Bojan Gorisek, you must. This is the best played and best recorded (and best quality, since these are gold discs) Satie set I've ever heard. I guess it's my little secret for now.


----------



## Bruce

*Schubert Quartet/Quintet*

Some of Schubert's chamber music to start the day.

String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D.804 - Tokyo String Quartet









-and-

String Quintet in C, D.956 - Bulgarian Quartet with Pidoux playing the additional cello. Not a great recording, but serviceable, and for which I can find no image. This was from an old MHS Lp I used to own.


----------



## Bruce

*Lovecraft?*



Weston said:


> Sending me appropriately into a relaxed fey zone where I can close my eyes and drift away to azure plains of far N'gee-Poth under twin moons, ghostly green mists arise to blanket me while the lone sighing siren keens her alien unknowable need just over the horizon . . .


This almost sounds as if you've been dipping into Lovecraft a bit, Weston.


----------



## millionrainbows

hpowders said:


> View attachment 66010
> 
> 
> William Schuman Symphony No. 6
> New Zealand Symphony
> Hugh Keelan
> 
> One of the greatest of 20th century American symphonies given an exciting performance, better than the Gerard Schwarz attempt.
> 
> I would hope that these wonderful forces somehow get a grant to record the other Schuman symphonies.


It's about friggin' time these got a good recording. Too bad we can't hear Boston do it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

schigolch said:


>


I must pick this one up.


----------



## hpowders

millionrainbows said:


> It's about friggin' time these got a good recording. Too bad we can't hear Boston do it.


Last year PetrB told me the Chicago Symphony scheduled the Schuman 6 for a regular series of subscription concerts.

Why Boulez or Tilson Thomas never recorded the Schuman symphonies is puzzling to me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> I'm glad they meet your approval, MB - as they are the only recordings I have of these respective operas I have no real idea where they feature in the 'pantheon'.


Ahhhhhh, I'm flattered, but the most important thing is that_ you_ treasure them._ ;D_

Giulini's is too laid back for me in _Don Carlo_, but that cast is so fantastic, that I just love it to _death_.


----------



## csacks

I had enough Abbado for this 48 hrs. So it is time for some refreshment. Aram Khachaturian is conducting Wiener Philharmoniker, playing his 2nd symphony. After a dull andante maestoso, the allegro risoluto sounds like the Khachaturian I was expecting to find.


----------



## Kivimees

People have brought up Charles in the last few days, so I'm just following along:









Nice and gentle this evening.


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
Perahia / English Chamber Orchestra









Schnittke - Cello Sonata No. 1
Torleif Thedeen, cello. Roland, Pontinen, piano. (on Naxos)









Mozart - String Quintet No. 1 in B-Flat, K174
Grumiaux & Co.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Brahms, Symphony No.4 in E Minor - Warsaw Philharmonic / Bernard Stopler
I don't often listen to Brahms symphonies, but after this I've made a note I need to more often.


----------



## Albert7

Sibelius Violin Concerto in D minor presented by dedalus.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## csacks

Carlo Maria Giulini conducting Wiener Philharmoniker playing Brahms´1st Symphony. I have listened many version of this, one of my favorites symphonies. First time with this one. Giulini gives it so much solemnity. It remained me about Bruno Walter.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Marschallin Blair said:


>


I hope they never bring in a rule to curtail your big pictures MB. They always brighten my evening surf


----------



## MagneticGhost

MoonlightSonata said:


> Brahms, Symphony No.4 in E Minor - Warsaw Philharmonic / Bernard Stopler
> I don't often listen to Brahms symphonies, but after this I've made a note I need to more often.


You do indeed - All 4 are magic.


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Wellington's Victory, Op. 91

View attachment 66018


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

I don't know how many people have heard this recording, but has anyone else ever laughed out loud when the guns start firing? I just can't help it...lol.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Missa De Plus en Plus*


----------



## Albert7

hojicha's presentation of Brian Ferneyhough's Cassandra's Dream Song.


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Leif Ove Andsnes
Berlin Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

Energetic treatment of this great concerto. I would have preferred a bit more expansiveness in the second movement.
The Berlin Philharmonic plays more alertly here than in the same concerto for Simon Rattle.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Piano and String Quartet (1985)






Not a traditional string quartet but I will need to think over its fundamental definition again. So mournful this piece.


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra • Kossuth • 3 Village Scenes (Fischer)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Albert7 said:


> hojicha's presentation of Brian Ferneyhough's Cassandra's Dream Song.


I don't know what to make of this. I'm taking a second stab at it.

I think I like the performance from this link better. This guy doesn't sound human.


----------



## tortkis

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 65992
> 
> 
> Sampling the Kronos Quartet playing Terry Riley's "Cadenzas on the Night Plain," which was mentioned on another thread. I'm enjoying it.


That's great. The thread reminded me of this album which has been in my shopping cart for some time. Listening to it for the 2nd time. Very enjoyable throughout.

Terry Riley: The Cusp of Magic - Kronos Quartet, Wu Man (pipa) (Nonesuch)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Clarinet Sonata in F minor.*

I was wondering what all the fuss was about Martin Frost's Mozart and had it queued up, and then I saw he did Brahms, so here I am. Like the old Awolation song says, "Blame it on my ADD."


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 3
Hélene Grimaud 
London Symphony
Pierre Boulez

Highly personal account of this great concerto.
I liked it!


----------



## Balthazar

hpowders said:


> Bartók Piano Concerto No. 3
> Hélene Grimaud
> London Symphony
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> Highly personal account of this great concerto.
> I liked it!


How do you find the Boulez performances compare to the Bronfman/Salonen set?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

John Foulds' "The Mantra of Will" is. . . how can I put this?- like Alexander storming a fortress in India and bringing the vast bastions and precipitous towers to an earthquaking fall. . . or perhaps like Alexander's cavalry coming right at Darius at Gaugamela and causing a route.

_AWE-SOME!_

Oramo brings out the heroism and epic quality of this densely-textured score.

Great sounding recording as well.


----------



## omega

*Schubert*
_Quatre Impromptus Op.90
Quatre Impromptus Op.142_
Alefred Brendel








*Janacek*
_Sinfonietta_
Charles Mackerras | Wiener Philharmoniker








*Elgar*
_Enigma Variations_
Leonard Bernstein | BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## csacks

Marschallin Blair said:


> Abbado's Sony BPO Mussorgsky's _St. John's Night on Bare Mountain _has good choral singing in it- but unfortunately I find Abbado's reading tepid.
> 
> However, his BMG/LSO Mussorgsky's original orchestration of _Night on Bald Mountain_ is as fast, fierce, and glamorously Satanic as one could imagine.
> 
> You've got to hear it.




I could only find it in youtube. Stravinsky is hidden somewhere in here. As you said, wildness in all its expression. Mind blowing. Thanks MB for this recommendation also


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 1
Krystian Zimerman
Chicago Symphony
Pierre Boulez

Thrilling account! I enjoyed this performance immensely!


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> How do you find the Boulez performances compare to the Bronfman/Salonen set?


Unfortunately the sound on the Bronfman set is a bit of a turnoff for me-a bit recessed; have to set the volume really high to hear everything.

I prefer Bronfman/Salonen in the second concerto; Boulez with Zimerman and Grimaud in the first and third concertos respectively.

Boulez/Andsnes are simply too fast in the second concerto's second movement's two adagio sections and Bronfman is simply amazing in the central presto section sandwiched in-between the two adagio sections.


----------



## Balthazar

Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough play *Brahms ~ Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor, Op. 38* 
and from the same album * Dvořák ~ Waldesruhe, Op. 68/5* and *Rondo in G minor, Op. 94*.

The Steve Reich Ensemble perform *Steve Reich ~ Music for 18 Musicians*.

Amsterdam Chamber Music Society perform *Shostakovich ~ Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57*.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Elgar's Enigma Variations - John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Albert7

hojicha's presentation of Gerhard's Concerto a 8 (1962):






Sounds cubist 

musicromsky's selection of Schnittke, Nagaski...






Protest for humanity and its sake.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded Abbey Road Studio 1, 1956/7. Balance Engineer: Christopher Parker. ART remastering (2001): Ian Jones.

View attachment 66033


----------



## Autocrat

Beethoven Piano Sonatas








Glenn Gould, Piano and Vocals.


----------



## manyene

While making soup in our local Hall this lunchtime played a concert of 'Light' music on my iPod dock: greatly appreciated by my helpers. They got Collins 'Vanity Fair', Gibbs' 'Dusk', lots of Ketelbey and Eric Coates. More serious listening tomorrow.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergcultist's selection.. Cemal Resit Rey's "Poeme" for Ondes Mardenot and Strings Orchestra






So rare to hear a Turkish classical composer but this is smashing.


----------



## Celloman

Bartok - String Quartet No. 5


----------



## manyene

MB, A fascinating CD by a neglected composer who explored much interesting territory. Do you know the other Foulds CD made by the same orchestra featuring the Dynamic Triptych for piano and orchestra-another mind-blowing work.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998 and 2008.

View attachment 66040


----------



## Albert7

scheonbergcultist's presents Murail's Un Sogno (for ensemble and electronics) (2014)






Unfolds like a flower.


----------



## Selby

millionrainbows said:


> Erik Satie: Pieces froides (Cold pieces) 1897: Airs a faire fuir (Songs to escape), Danses de travers (Wrong dances). Written during a time when Satie lived in a small room he derisively called "the closet," when he covered his bed with all the clothes he owned and slept dressed, in his shoes. "Cold pieces," indeed.
> If you've never heard Bojan Gorisek, you must. This is the best played and best recorded (and best quality, since these are gold discs) Satie set I've ever heard. I guess it's my little secret for now.


!!! Thank you for this. I was just thinking this week that i am in need of a good Satie set.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Violin & String Quartet (1985) for the online posse.






This is one of Feldman's top 10 compositions easily I think.


----------



## Vronsky

*Luciano Berio -- Coro, Epifanie -- Folk Songs*









Luciano Berio, Cathy Berberian, Leif Segerstam -- Coro, Epifanie









Luciano Berio, Juan José Olives, Marta Fiol, Carlos Seco -- Folk Songs

Berio. A genius.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Concerto No.4 in E Major, Op.110

London Mozart Players -- Howard Shelley, piano


----------



## pmsummer

EPIPHANY MASS
_as it might have been celebrated in St. Thomas, Leipzig c. 1740_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gabrieli Consort and Players
Paul McCreesh, director/conductor

Archiv Produktion

...complete with a brief sermon in German.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Anglo-Saxon Easter" - Schola Gregoriana Of Cambridge


----------



## tortkis

Antoine Brumel: Missa 'Et ecce terrae motus'; Sequentia 'Dies irae' - Huelgas Ensemble / Paul van Nevel








I haven't listened to this extremely beautiful music for a long time.


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1888/1889)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

We had a dialog/dispute some time ago over Mahler's 3rd Symphony and whether it was Mahler or Boulez that just wasn't working for me. I tended to lay the blame on Boulez, whose conducting of Mahler... as well as Ravel, Debussy, and a number of others... has just never moved me. Now I'm listening to Tennstedt's recording of the 3rd and I find myself absolutely enthralled. I had to close the door to the library/den/office so that I could crank up the volume!


----------



## Weston

Bruce said:


> This almost sounds as if you've been dipping into Lovecraft a bit, Weston.


I was just in that Weird Tales kind of mood. The Ligeti helped.



realdealblues said:


> Beethoven: Wellington's Victory, Op. 91
> 
> View attachment 66018
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> I don't know how many people have heard this recording, but has anyone else ever laughed out loud when the guns start firing? I just can't help it...lol.


I'm afraid I tend to weep by that point. . .


----------



## Jeff W

Greetings TC from warm (well, it is above freezing) Albany! I forgot to post this morning, so I'll post right now.









Started off with a favorite to help cheer me up. James Ehnes played the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. Bramwell Tovey led the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra. This disc always helps to cheer me up.









After that, some more music to help cheer me up, the Opus 33 String Quartets and the Opus 42 String Quartet. The Festetics Quartet played. Truthfully, I had to encore the ending to the 'Joke' quartet a couple of times.









Due to recent events, I'm having to stretch out the budget and eliminate expenses, one of those includes adding new discs to the collection. So, I'm going to have to try to rotate in recordings that don't get that much play. The first of these is this collection of Arthur Honegger symphonies. I went ahead and listened to Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique', Symphony No. 4 'Deliciae Basilienses', Pacific 231 and Rugby. Charles Dutoit led the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. Really liked all these pieces, will have to keep this one in rotation in the future.


----------



## JACE

Schubert: Piano Trios; Sonatensatz; Notturno; Grand Duo / Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay, Frederic Lodéon
Disc 1










Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben; Don Juan / Reiner, CSO


----------



## brotagonist

Jeff W said:


> Due to recent events, I'm having to stretch out the budget and eliminate expenses, one of those includes adding new discs to the collection. So, I'm going to have to try to rotate in recordings that don't get that much play. The first of these is this collection of Arthur Honegger symphonies. I went ahead and listened to Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique', Symphony No. 4 'Deliciae Basilienses', Pacific 231 and Rugby. Charles Dutoit led the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. Really liked all these pieces, will have to keep this one in rotation in the future.


Why have all of that great music, if you don't listen to it? 

Great series, Apex. Lots of fabulous music at bargain prices, and about 95% of it is from the old Erato label, that was a premium priced label back in the '90s.

I think Honegger is somewhat an insider tip. He was a Swiss composer who didn't reject the German tradition, despite being a member of Les Six. I feel he is the most significant of the group, too. His symphonies were pleasant surprises for me.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded Abbey Road Studio 1, 1956/7. Balance Engineer: Christopher Parker. ART remastering (2001): Ian Jones.


That looks more like a chemistry lab, than a recording studio


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: "Manfred" Symphony/Symphony No.6 "Pathetique" Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Two superb performances of Tchaikovsky by the Philharmonia Orchestra and Paul Kletzki. The "Manfred" Symphony is a very exciting performance, though there are some small cuts, which were commonly made at the time of this recording (1954). The "Pathetique" is one of the most wonderful recordings ever made of this work. No cuts here, and superb stereo sound defying the age of this recording (1960), he shapes the first two movements beautifully, then the third is one of the most exciting versions I know of, followed by a most deeply heartfelt finale, this is a great record by any standards. Has anyone heard the remastering on Medici Masters?? I wonder how much, if any, an improvement it is on the vinyl?


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): String Trio in A Major, Op.9, No.2

Belvedere Trio of Vienna: Vilmos Szabadi, violin -- Elmar Landerer, viola -- Robert Nagy, cello


----------



## JACE

Now listening to a library loaner:










*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 16, Opp. 127, 135 / Alban Berg Quartett*


----------



## brotagonist

I only superficially listened to a couple of pieces yesterday and am only now getting back in the mood for hearing the next few of my new albums.

First:









Schumann Songs from selected opuses
Gerhaher Melancholie

Eichendorff's Liederkreis Op 39 is the pivotal work on the album around which the others revolve, along with the overarching theme of melancholy as experienced through the mind of a Romantic, namely Schumann. While many of the Lieder have a wistful and reflective tone, this album is by no means depressing or blue: it is melancholie deconstructed to its Romantic ideal. I think I have finished with this one for now.

Next:









Stravinsky The Rake's Progress
Nagano/Lyon

Another purchase for the future. Just kidding  but there is truth in it, too. I have just barely given this a bare bones run through this morning. I sensed a mixture of all kinds of styles. Stravinsky seems to be influenced by American show music, but there are strains of Baroque, with harpsichord, and classical style, Italian opera, etc. It really will be a while for me to unravel and digest this one, but for this first stab, I am aiming to become familiar and comfortable with it... and, hopefully, get a grasp on the basic thread of the story.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergcultist played this fierce piece... Ferneyhough's Adagio for String Quartet:






My turn includes Morton Feldman's Chorus and Instruments II:






schoenbergcultist plays this wonderful piece... Schoenberg's Ode to Napeleon Bonaparte.






(note: probably the most comic thing Schoenberg ever composed... seriously full of parody)

flutey is delivering us the longest piece of the day easily... a ballet by the master Glazunov called Raymonda.

Booyah for this because it's definitely longer than the Feldman I did earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

manyene said:


> MB, A fascinating CD by a neglected composer who explored much interesting territory. Do you know the other Foulds CD made by the same orchestra featuring the Dynamic Triptych for piano and orchestra-another mind-blowing work.


Yes, I have it. I like it- especially that frenetic first movement of the _Dymanic Triptych_ with Peter Donohoe tearing it up.


----------



## JACE

Another loaner from the library:










*Haydn: String Quartets, Opp. 54 & 55 "Tost" Quartets / Amadeus Quartet*

Just now listening to the Op. 54/1 Allegretto. Lovely music!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> We had a dialog/dispute some time ago over Mahler's 3rd Symphony and whether it was Mahler or Boulez that just wasn't working for me. I tended to lay the blame on Boulez, whose conducting of Mahler... as well as Ravel, Debussy, and a number of others... has just never moved me. Now I'm listening to Tennstedt's recording of the 3rd and I find myself absolutely enthralled. I had to close the door to the library/den/office so that I could crank up the volume!





















I'm not generally a fan of Boulez's interpretations when it comes to conducting either, but have you heard his _Daphne et Chloe _or his treatment of the_ Piano Concerto for the Left Hand?_- both of which are exquisite.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm not generally a fan of Boulez's interpretations when it comes to conducting either, but have you heard his _Daphne et Chloe _or his treatment of the_ Piano Concerto for the Left Hand?_- both of which are exquisite.


I am not much of a Boulez fan either but one of my memorable concert experiences was attending an Ojai Festival program with the Los Angeles Philharmonic and Boulez doing the Mahler 5th. I suppose part of the reason for remembering it was the venue, an outdoor auditorium in the mountains north of Los Angeles on a beautiful June evening.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I am not much of a Boulez fan either but one of my memorable concert experiences was attending an Ojai Festival program with the Los Angeles Philharmonic and Boulez doing the Mahler 5th. I suppose part of the reason for remembering it was the venue, an outdoor auditorium in the mountains north of Los Angeles on a beautiful June evening.


Well, cheers to_ something_ beautiful to get that acrid taste out of your mouth _;D_ - I don't know what Boulez' outdoor concert was like (was it at the Hollywood Bowl?), but the first movement of his DG Mahler's _Fifth_ is the most _flaccid_, _deliberately anti-heroic_ beginning of that symphony that I've ever heard.

- So I completely relate.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> (was it at the Hollywood Bowl?).


No, the Libbey Bowl in the hills of Ojai north of Ventura...


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


>


I heard La Valse on the radio last summer (on a road trip, of course  ). The host gave a fascinating preamble to the work. He spoke of the grand European (Viennese) waltz tradition and how it all came to an end with WWI. I was so moved, that I had to stop the car and pour myself a cup of oolong. I had never thought of Ravel in this light and he became a composer of much greater interest to me.

I'm listening to a version now:

Ravel La Valse
Bernstein/ONFrance


----------



## Bruce

*Boulez/Zimerman/Ravel/Left*



Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm not generally a fan of Boulez's interpretations when it comes to conducting either, but have you heard his _Daphne et Chloe _or his treatment of the_ Piano Concerto for the Left Hand?_- both of which are exquisite.


No, can't agree there. The G major concerto, yes. But the D major concerto is one of the weaker recordings I've heard. I much prefer Rogé/Dutoit, Lortie/Frühbeck de Burgos, or Ousset/Rattle. But the best of the lot is the François/Cluytens.

Oddly enough, however, the recording of the G major concerto by François/Cluytens is the worst I've ever heard of that concerto. For years I never listened to the G major concerto, because the François/Cluytens was the only recording I was familiar with. I could never figure out what all the fuss was about, until I heard Boulez and Zimerman play it, which they do with exceeding skill and artistry.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> I heard La Valse on the radio last summer (on a road trip, of course  ). The host gave a fascinating preamble to the work. He spoke of the grand European (Viennese) waltz tradition and how it all came to an end with WWI. I was so moved, that I had to stop the car and pour myself a cup of oolong. I had never thought of Ravel in this light and he became a composer of much greater interest to me.
> 
> I'm listening to a version now:
> 
> Ravel La Valse
> Bernstein/ONFrance


Wonderful- and 'cheers' to that. _;D_ . . .

I should have mentioned but I blonde-forgot that Boulez's _La Valse _ on his DG/BPO _Daphnis et Chloe_ is pure Renaissance art in terms of clairity of texture and streamlining grace.

Listen to_ that_ with a great cup of orange blossom Teavana.


----------



## Bruce

Finishing my evening with Scriabin's 6th Piano Sonata in G, Op. 62 recorded by Bernd Glemser.









Glemser is fantastic in his recordings of Scriabin's Sonati, one of the few pianists who can give Lettberg some decent competition.


----------



## Becca

brotagonist said:


> I heard La Valse on the radio last summer (on a road trip, of course  ). The host gave a fascinating preamble to the work. He spoke of the grand European (Viennese) waltz tradition and how it all came to an end with WWI.


Sir Frederick Ashton choreographed a wonderful version of this score for the Royal Ballet which captures that sense. There is a recent DVD with it but there is also part of a 1962 film containing _La Valse_ on YouTube ... go to the 38.45 mark in this video...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> No, can't agree there. The G major concerto, yes. But the D major concerto is one of the weaker recordings I've heard. I much prefer Rogé/Dutoit, Lortie/Frühbeck de Burgos, or Ousset/Rattle. But the best of the lot is the François/Cluytens.
> 
> Oddly enough, however, the recording of the G major concerto by François/Cluytens is the worst I've ever heard of that concerto. For years I never listened to the G major concerto, because the François/Cluytens was the only recording I was familiar with. I could never figure out what all the fuss was about, until I heard Boulez and Zimerman play it, which they do with exceeding skill and artistry.


That's perfectly acceptable- we can agree to disagree.

I find the Zimmerman/Boulez performance exuberantly poised and marvelously paced with a sense of exhilaration and, in its playful way, even majesty.


----------



## brotagonist

Becca said:


> Sir Frederick Ashton choreographed a wonderful version of this score for the Royal Ballet which captures that sense. There is a recent DVD with it but there is also part of a 1962 film containing _La Valse_ on YouTube ... go to the 38.45 mark in this video...


Gorgeous! I found Bernstein's rather brassy and harsh (could just be the video), as if he was trying to turn it into a Broadway piece, which didn't work for me at all. This is sumptuous  and the ballet is very fine, too.


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Leif Ove Andsnes
Berlin Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

After listening to this performance quite a few times this evening, I am ready to declare this to be one of the greatest performances of any Bartók work that I have ever heard.

The Berlin Philharmonic plays amazingly for Mr. Boulez-alert and alive; contrast this to the sluggish sounds emanating from the same orchestra, same work under Simon Rattle.
Simply more evidence that Pierre Boulez was/is one of the greatest conductors who ever lived.

Listen to the irresistible swagger Boulez achieves in the first movement and the primitive savagery of the timpani in the third movement.

Andsnes is wonderful, but this show belongs to the great Pierre Boulez! Bravo!!!


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> How do you find the Boulez performances compare to the Bronfman/Salonen set?


See post #28201. I've revised my opinion on the Andsnes/Boulez Bartok 2.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Well isn't Teresa _Berganza _such the sexy little Sheherazade full of day-dreamy exotic enticements!

I _love her_ in this.
_

Asie, Asie, Asie.
Vieux pays merveilleux des contes de nourrice
Où dort la fantaisie comme une impératrice
En sa forêt tout emplie de mystère.
Asie_
_Je voudrais m'en aller avec la goëlette
Qui se berce ce soir dans le port
Mystérieuse et solitaire
Et qui déploie enfin ses voiles violettes
Comme un immense oiseau de nuit dans le ciel d'or.
Je voudrais m'en aller vers des îles de fleurs
En écoutant chanter la mer perverse
Sur un vieux rythme ensorceleur.
Je voudrais voir Damas et les villes de Perse
Avec les minarets légers dans l'air.
Je voudrais voir de beaux turbans de soie
Sur des visages noirs aux dents claires;
Je voudrais voir des yeux sombres d'amour
Et des prunelles brillantes de joie
En des peaux jaunes comme des oranges;
Je voudrais voir des vêtements de velours
Et des habits à longues franges.
Je voudrais voir des calumets entre des bouches
Tout entourées de barbe blanche;
Je voudrais voir d'âpres marchands aux regards louches,
Et des cadis, et des vizirs
Qui du seul mouvement de leur doigt qui se penche
Accordent vie ou mort au gré de leur désir.
Je voudrais voir la Perse, et l'Inde, et puis la Chine,
Les mandarins ventrus sous les ombrelles,
Et les princesses aux mains fines,
Et les lettrés qui se querellent
Sur la poésie et sur la beauté;
Je voudrais m'attarder au palais enchanté
Et comme un voyageur étranger
Contempler à loisir des paysages peints
Sur des étoffes en des cadres de sapin
Avec un personnage au milieu d'un verger;
Je voudrais voir des assassins souriant
Du bourreau qui coupe un cou d'innocent
Avec son grand sabre courbé d'Orient.
Je voudrais voir des pauvres et des reines;
Je voudrais voir des roses et du sang;
Je voudrais voir mourir d'amour ou bien de haine.
Et puis m'en revenir plus tard
Narrer mon aventure aux curieux de rêves
En élevant comme Sindbad ma vieille tasse arabe
De temps en temps jusqu'à mes lèvres
Pour interrompre le conte avec art..._

Asia, Asia, Asia,
Old marvelous land from childhood tales
Where fantasy sleeps like an empress
In her forest filled with mystery.
Asia 
I wish to go away with the boat
Cradled this evening in the port
Mysterious and solitary
And that finally deploys her violet sails
Like an enormous night-bird in the golden sky.
I wish to go away, toward the isles of flowers,
Listening to the perverse sea sing
Over an old, bewitching rhythm.
I wish to see Damascus and the cities of Persia,
With their light minarets in the air;
I wish to see beautiful silk turbans
On dark faces with bright teeth;
I wish to see eyes dark with love
And pupils shining with joy
In skin yellowed like oranges;
I wish to see velvet robes
And clothes with long fringes.
I wish to see pipes in mouths
Surrounded by white beards;
I wish to see harsh merchants with cross-eyed gazes,
And judges, and viziers
Who with a single movement of their crooked finger
Grants life, or death, according to their desire.
I wish to see Persia, and India, and then China,
The pot-bellied mandarins under their umbrellas,
And the princesses with dainty hands,
And the literary men who quarrel
Over poetry and over beauty;
I wish to linger in the enchanted palace,
And like a foreign traveler
Contemplate at leisure painted countrysides,
On fabrics in fir frames,
With a person standing in the middle of an orchard;
I wish to see smiling assassins,
The executioner who cuts an innocent neck
With his great curved Oriental blade.
I wish to see paupers and queens;
I wish to see roses and blood;
I wish to see death caused by love or even by hate.
And then returning, later
Tell my story to the dreaming and curious
Raising, like Sinbad, my old Arab cup
From time to time to my lips
To interrupt my tale with art. . . .


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 for the left hand, Piano Concerto No. 5
> John Browning, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The less-popular Prokofiev piano concerti are still fine works.


Yes, this from the legendary Boston Symphony's Prokofiev Series with Maestro Leinsdorf.
I bought them as they came out.
"The aristocrat of orchestras".


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian sharing with us Sessions' Violin Concerto:


----------



## Pugg

IVES:
"The Unanswered Question" (April 17, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Symphony: "New England Holidays "" (May 27, 1963, November 23, 1967, New York January 31, 1967, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic
"Central Park in the Dark"
[Soloist] the New York Philharmonic, Seiji Ozawa (Assistant Conductor) (May 7, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ives: "The Gong on the Hook and Ladder", "Circus Band March"
New York Philharmonic (January 31, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Bruce

*Zimerman Redux*



Marschallin Blair said:


> That's perfectly acceptable- we can agree to disagree.
> 
> I find the Zimmerman/Boulez performance exuberantly poised and marvelously paced with a sense of exhilaration and, in its playful way, even majesty.


Well, then, that will give me something to listen for--exuberant poise, pacing, exhilaration, and majesty. You know, though, it has occurred to me that the fault I find may have more to do with the recording than the performance, because I think the balance between the piano and the orchestra is not well treated. Too many piano notes are lost in the orchestral sound.

But I entreat--give the François/Cluytens a try. I'd be interested in hearing your opinion of that recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Berganza turns on the fervid gypsy flair in Ansermet's early-sixties_ El Amor Brujo_.

I love her singing more than Sarah Walker's but I prefer the orchestral accompaniment of Geoffrey Simon to that of Ansermet.










Of course I couldn't do without either.


----------



## Bruce

*Sessions VC*



Albert7 said:


> mahlerian sharing with us Sessions' Violin Concerto:


Ooh! That's a tough nut to crack. Let me know what you think of it. I've all but given up being able to appreciate this violin concerto.


----------



## Bruce

*Prokofiev 4 pc*



hpowders said:


> Yes, this from the legendary Boston Symphony's Prokofiev Series with Maestro Leinsdorf.
> I bought them as they came out.
> "The aristocrat of orchestras".


I originally heard these through Lps borrowed from our local library, but bought them as soon as they were released on CD. The fourth took me a while to warm up to, but I believe I'd rate it just under #2 as my favorite.


----------



## Bruce

*Schuman 6*

Being unable to go to sleep, and also being inspired by hpowders's enjoyment of Schuman's 6th symphony, I've selected that for some late night listening.









I think this is the same recording I have. I had an Lp from CRI which coupled the 6th and 9th symphonies, both recorded by Ormandy and the Philly O. The 9th was originally released on an RCA Lp.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Continuing with my Fibich listening this evening but tonight I'm listening to some of his chamber works. Gotta hand it to those Czechs! They really know how to write lively and melodious music.



















And finishing with his Piano Trio from this collection:










Kevin


----------



## SimonNZ

Heino Eller's Five Pieces For String Orchestra - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergcultist presents Webern's Four Pieces for violin and piano, op. 7


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Heino Eller's Five Pieces For String Orchestra - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


Inspired by this selection, spy selects this piece of Lizst: Faust Symphony section 2 for us:


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> Inspired by this selection, spy selects this piece of Lizst: Faust Symphony section 2 for us:


What does the Eller have to do with the Liszt?

edit: or was that some odd kind of self-amusing jest?

playing now:










Kara Karayev's The Seven Beauties - Dmitry Yablonsky, cond.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian to remember the victims of the 3/11 earthquake in Japan played this for us:

Takemitsu's Requiem for Strings






Morton Feldman's Intervals (1961)






Wow, I can't believe how busy things are tonight... 7 in the audience


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, Symphony No. 1
Quite incredible to think that Mozart was only eight when he wrote this.


----------



## Heliogabo

Listenin' to this great performance of my favorite song cycle. Kaufmann and Deutsch are very impressive here...


----------



## Albert7

Another spy request... Lizst's Dante Symphony 2. Purgatario.






Morton Feldman's Three Piano Pieces (1954):






septimaltritone's request of Helmut Lachenmann's Movement:






dedalus just dropped this gem late late night for us:

Mahler's Symphony 2 with Bernstein conducting:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Who else loves Chopin's _Mazurka in A Minor_, op. 17/4?

I just swoon with how its suffused with exotic, aristocratic melancholy- then occasional shafts of happy light- and then falls back to wistful, introspective bittersweetness.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​Time for dome _real_ drama:
*Puccini : Tosca.*
*Price* / Di Stefano / Taddei .
Maestro* Karajan *leads this extraordinary Decca recording :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Berganza turns on the fervid gypsy flair in Ansermet's early-sixties_ El Amor Brujo_.
> 
> I love her singing more than Sarah Walker's but I prefer the orchestral accompaniment of Geoffrey Simon to that of Ansermet.


I had (probably still have) a LP recording of El Amor Brujo done by Eduardo Mata and the LSO. I once had a Mexican friend over for dinner who was fairly knowledgeable about classical music and was playing her the recording. She said that the singer was a lot like a well-known Spanish actress/singer, Nati Mistral - so I pulled out the cover to show her that that's exactly who it was. While the recording was not the greatest, Mistral's earthy singing was absolutely perfect for that piece and I have yet to find anyone who comes anywhere close to her.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Finishing up my evening with Michael Gielen and the SWR Orchestra's recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 1. Gielen and the SWR are really pretty good and a fun listen. He takes the pace pretty quick on here but I like it! 










Kevin


----------



## Haydn man

Trying this version of number 7 following the SS thread recommendations
Yes it is a long work as others have commented and I was surprised by the long melodic passages. It is not what I was expecting having never heard this before, clearly I need to explore Shostakovich more


----------



## SimonNZ

Henri Collet's Concerto Flamenco - Ricardo Requejo, piano, Gary Brain, cond.


----------



## Guest

Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
-Steve Reich

Performed by Steve Reich and Musicians

Nonesuch label.

Wow, 1976. What an oldie. Very nice sound; lovely bass clarinet tone.

Not often I've found this to be the right music to listen to; but occasionally...it's the only one.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony 6
David Zinman & the Tonhalle Zurich
*
A very interesting performance. This was my first listen to this recording and I really enjoyed it. Zinman's Recordings with the Tonhalle Zurich are proving to be consistently impressive.

Chailly's hybrid HIP cycle has not really clicked for me and my first impression for the first few moments were a similar disappointment. However, the more I listened to Zinman and the Tonhalle, the more I found to love and by the end I have been won over.


----------



## elgar's ghost

As I am semi-laid up with ankle and heel blisters after unwisely donning unsuitable footwear for my walk yesterday I am probably in for a more extensive listening schedule than usual today - not that I'm complaining, as I am sure that delving into six discs of Grieg's chamber music and Lyric Pieces will help take my mind off it.

I loved Grieg's comment concerning his unfinished second string quartet which intermittently defied the composer's attempts at closure for the last 16 years of his life (the final two movements were completed by Julius Roentgen from Grieg's sketches): '...that accursed quartet which constantly lies there unfinished like an old Norwegian cheese...'


----------



## csacks

Heroic and majestic way to start a day. Listening to Abbado and Berliner Philharmoniker playing Tchaikovsky´s 5th symphony. Feeling now full of energy. Ok, where are my lithium pills?


----------



## Pugg

*Sullivan*: Pineapple Poll Suite; *Rossini-Respighi*: La boutique fantasque; *Gounod*: Faust Ballet Music; *Wagner*: Lohengrin & Das Rheingold

Eastman Wind Ensemble,* Frederick Fennell*


----------



## bejart

Nicola Porpora (1686-1768): Violin Sonata No.12 in D Minor

Anton Steck, violin -- Christian Rieger, harpsichord


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I had (probably still have) a LP recording of El Amor Brujo done by Eduardo Mata and the LSO. I once had a Mexican friend over for dinner who was fairly knowledgeable about classical music and was playing her the recording. She said that the singer was a lot like a well-known Spanish actress/singer, Nati Mistral - so I pulled out the cover to show her that that's exactly who it was. While the recording was not the greatest, Mistral's earthy singing was absolutely perfect for that piece and I have yet to find anyone who comes anywhere close to her.
> 
> View attachment 66066


I like Mistral's dusky timbre, intonation, and elocution- I find her wanting in _gitana_-like, lascivious sass when it comes to her dramatic expression. I don't like Mata's laid-back conducting at all.


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: La forza del destino
1955 recording (Francesco Molinari-Pradelli)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is a vague theme*

Good morning from warm but overcast Albany! Well, it isn't that warm but it is above freezing and all the snow is melting! Yay! Have a mixed bag of listening to report.









In celebration of Spring's arrival, I decided to play some music that is Spring related. Started off with Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 8 'Sounds of Spring'. Paired with it is Symphony No. 10 'To Autumn Time'. Hans Stadlmair led the Bamberger Symphoniker.









Dipping into a set I have yet to listen to, I listened to Mahler's Symphony No. 1. Rafael Kubelik led the Bavarian Symphony Orchestra. Taken at a slightly faster clip than my other two recordings (Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic and Solti with the Chicago Symphony). Look forward to hearing Kubelik's recording of Symphony No. 2 tonight. As an aside, does anyone have scans of the original LP covers for this set?









Turning to an album that hasn't gotten any play from me lately, I listened to the Symphony No. 1 of Hans Gal and the Symphony No. 1 of Robert Schumann. Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan. Hans Gal is something of an overlooked 20th century composer and one worth checking out, IMO.









Finishing out with a few war horses, Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral' and Symphony No. 4. Arturo Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra. Not a lot to say here that probably hasn't been said before about Beethoven or Toscanini except that I really enjoy his Beethoven recordings.


----------



## Selby

To start this day off:

Mozart (1756-1791)

String Quintet No. 3 in C major, K. 515 (1787)
Fine Arts Quartet, Francis Tursi









Let the lovely bring the dawn.


----------



## brotagonist

Starting off the morning with an espresso or two and the third disc in this set:









Schoenberg Gurre-lieder (original piano version); Posthumous songs
Liska (piano); Diener (soprano); Schäfer (tenor); Vondung (mezzo)

It takes a while to unhear the better known orchestral version of Gurre and approach this version. What marvellous music.


----------



## Vasks

*Guglielmi - Overture to "Il Paradiso Perduto" (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)
Beethoven - Variations on "Bei mannern, welche Liebe fuhlen" (Fournier/Dg)
Schubert - String Quartet #9 (Tokyo/RCA)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The merciless ferocity of Abbado's CSO storm sequence to Tchaikovsky's _Tempest_ is fantastic. If only it were a Chandos or Canyon Classics engineer job!










Svetlanov's third movement to the _Pathetique_ just _seeeeaaaars_.


----------



## Cosmos

Wiping off some digital dust on pieces in my iPod

This morning: Rawsthorne - Piano Concerto no. 1


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
Herbert Von Karajan & the Philharmonia*









Karajan's Sibelius recordings with the Philharmonia are wonderful. These recordings seem to defy time and show very little sign of their age - only the Mono betraying their source.

That said, the Mono doesn't detract from the enjoyment or sound quality of this wonderful recording for a second. The sound/recording quality is superb.


----------



## Heliogabo

A morning like this


----------



## JACE

_*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*_
Disc 10:
- Diabelli Variations in C major, Op. 120
- 11 Bagatelles for Piano, Op. 111
- Fantasy for Piano in G minor/B major, Op. 77

Serkin's performance of the Diabelli Variations is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Itullian

poetry.................


----------



## poconoron

Mozart's symphony 40 with Harnoncourt conducting................marvelous.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Vivaldi*: L'estro armonico, w. Podger/Brecon Baroque. Contains none of the chemistry heard in Biondi/Europa Galante. Let's leave it at that.

Sampling *JS Bach*: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin, w. Shaham. Playing's fine as always from this artist, but his acoustic is too big, which to my ears spoils the production. That, and the hefty price should cause the consumer to look elswhere in this well-recorded field.


----------



## brotagonist

Heliogabo said:


> A morning like this
> 
> View attachment 66081


That's wonderful, Heliogabo! You must be having quite a great day 

I am partway through a first listen of:









Mahler Fahreneden Gesellen; Rückert; Early and Misc. Songs
Gerhaher & Huber

The piano playing on these albums, this one wowing me presently, is amazing! This is not accompaniment to song, but a duet for voice and piano. Georg Mohr wrote that "the whole of Mahler can be heard as song in a process of transformation." Gerhaher says that the very early songs of Mahler represent "a compositional approach to poetry... [that] adheres very closely to the words." In the later Lieder, there is an "increasing disparity" in the projection of "the underlying meaning of the poetry." He cites as example, poems that were dialogues, that Mahler wished to render as "contrasting reflections of real events worked out in the depths of the psyche." "The registers change... the male [is] high and bright, the female [is] low and dark... the... roles are no longer identified as such in the music."

Needless to add, this is a very subjective album of lieder that advances far beyond the earlier models of Schubert and Schumann.


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta*

_Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta (Fricsay)_


----------



## Cosmos

Now for some luscious Russian romance :lol:

Balakirev's two symphonies


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach : St Matthew Passion.*
Popp/ Lipovsek/ Schreier/ Adam a.o
Peter Schreier conducting


----------



## millionrainbows

Albeniz, Iberia. This is like Spanish music, influenced by Debussy, with Lisztian pianistic requirements, which super-virtuoso Marc-Andre Hamelin handles very well. I picked this up in a Goodwill for $2.


----------



## JACE

This again:










*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 16, Opp. 127, 135 / Alban Berg Quartett*

The Op. 127 Adagio is something _special_, isn't it?!?!?

Phew! It's knocking me on my backside at this moment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cosmos said:


> Now fore some luscious Russian romance :lol:
> 
> Balakirev's two symphonies


I love the power and climaxes on the Regis_ Tamara _(which was originally a Melodiya issue). Beautifully done in every way.


----------



## dreamer

I'm just getting my feet wet...but, here it is.....I've listened to Haydn's No.'s 101, 102 and 104 in the last day or 2...but I have listened to 104 three times.  Love it.


----------



## aajj

Mozart - String Quintet in C, K515
Grumiaux & Co.









Lutoslawski - Concerto for Oboe, Harp & Chamber Orchestra
Heinz Holliger, oboe. Ursula Holliger, harp. Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra









Schubert - Violin Sonatinas, D384 & D385
Stern & Barenboim


----------



## Albert7

Some random guy named li asked for Wagner's Parsifal.

Good man.


----------



## JACE

I've been meaning to investigate Reiner's Strauss more deeply. Yesterday, I was browsing the CDs in my local library, and I stumbled across this:










*Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra; Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme Suite; Der Rosenkavalier: Waltzes / Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

I also got the Reiner/CSO CD with _Ein Heldenleben_ & _Don Juan_. (Posted last night.)

I'm really enjoying Reiner's way with Strauss. No surprise, I guess, since Reiner had a close relationship with Strauss -- sorta like Bruno Walter's with Mahler. Reiner's interpretations have an undeniable stamp of authority, and his taut, powerful, no-nonsense approach strikes me as _perfect_ for this music.

Now that the library (and Spotify) have whetted my appetite, I feel that I truly _need_  this 5-CD set:










Oh well. Another item for my "to get" list.


----------



## pentaquine

New album is out! This is the first time I've heard about the Schumann violin concerto. It's so beautiful! Why is it not as popular as the others?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965 - '69.


----------



## Guest

Hannah Kendall
Fundamental - for Chorus and Brass


----------



## Guest

Kanashibari For Chamber Orchestra

Hannah Kendall


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Curzon's finessing lightness of tone for the Beethoven's _Fourth Piano Concerto_ is pure _plume-de-Chanel_, ring-and-gold headpiece, white-gold-and-diamonds, last-word-in-opulence, GAW-GEOUS.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of my damn studio mates took this set from my studio and forgot where he put it. He'd forget what he had for lunch by dinner time. I told him to consider it an early birthday present and picked up another set. I hadn't even listened to anything but the 5th. Listening now to disc one: Symphonies 1 & 2 and the Leonore Overture no. 3.

Marvelous early Karajan.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One of my damn studio mates took this set from my studio and forgot where he put it. He'd forget what he had for lunch by dinner time. I told him to consider it an early birthday present and picked up another set. I hadn't even listened to anything but the 5th. Listening now to disc one: Symphonies 1 & 2 and the Leonore Overture no. 3.
> 
> Marvelous early Karajan.


You're more forgiving than I, Cousin. I would have had one of the servants take him out to the parking lot to straighten him out.


----------



## JACE

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One of my damn studio mates took this set from my studio and forgot where he put it. He'd forget what he had for lunch by dinner time. I told him to consider it an early birthday present and picked up another set.


Not cool...........


----------



## hpowders

michaels said:


> Picked this up via Amazon Marketplace for $6 and worth much more! I was surprised at the quality of the recording and the performance was top notch. Put it up against Karajan, Davis and a few others and it either exceeds or stands strong with all of them.


Yes! This is a good one!!


----------



## Heliogabo

brotagonist said:


> That's wonderful, Heliogabo! You must be having quite a great day
> 
> I am partway through a first listen of:
> 
> View attachment 66082
> 
> 
> Mahler Fahreneden Gesellen; Rückert; Early and Misc. Songs
> Gerhaher & Huber
> 
> The piano playing on these albums, this one wowing me presently, is amazing! This is not accompaniment to song, but a duet for voice and piano. Georg Mohr wrote that "the whole of Mahler can be heard as song in a process of transformation." Gerhaher says that the very early songs of Mahler represent "a compositional approach to poetry... [that] adheres very closely to the words." In the later Lieder, there is an "increasing disparity" in the projection of "the underlying meaning of the poetry." He cites as example, poems that were dialogues, that Mahler wished to render as "contrasting reflections of real events worked out in the depths of the psyche." "The registers change... the male [is] high and bright, the female [is] low and dark... the... roles are no longer identified as such in the music."
> 
> Needless to add, this is a very subjective album of lieder that advances far beyond the earlier models of Schubert and Schumann.


Hey brotagonist, that sounds great! 
And it´s great too that I´ve found this record on spotify.
I´ve found the capriccio set of Schoenberg complete songs as well, so I'm going to listen both gurrelieder and Mahler´s lieder right there. Thanks!


----------



## Albert7

During my morning jog at the library, I used the Philips CD player to hear:


----------



## tortkis

Roger Sessions: Complete Works for Solo Piano - Barry Salwen (Albany Records)









Roger Sessions: String Quintet / String Quartet No. 1 / Canons (To The Memory Of Igor Stravinsky) - The Group of Contemporary Music (Naxos)









I listened to Sessions for the first time. Very nice complex and lively music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 in D, No. 27 in B-flat
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 3*

Listening to my latest purchase. Personally, so far I like the Artis interpretation over the Lasalle's.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 86*

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"
Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow PO, Arthur Eizen (bass), USSR Russian Male Chorus (Angel/Melodiya)










Shostakovich's choral symphony, a dark meditation on the Babi Yar massacre in World War II and anti-Semitism in general, made the Soviet authorities deeply uncomfortable. Yevgeny Mravinsky, who'd premiered most of Shostakovich's symphonies, refused to conduct it because he was fearful of the political blowback. So, at Shostakovich's request, Kirill Kondrashin stepped in. He premiered the work, and he also made this first studio recording. Kondrashin's performance is as smooth as rough sandpaper and dark, dark, dark. He doesn't stint the bitter, oppressive, caustic aspects of DSCH's music. Most other versions sound tame in comparison. Faint glimmers of hope and tenderness occasionally peek through the gloom -- particularly in ghostly snatches of Jewish melodies. But Shostakovich's overarching tone owes more to Mussorgsky's death-haunted music, echoing the darkness of the _Sunless_ and _Songs & Dances of Death_ cycles. As such, this music is quintessentially Russian, and I can't imagine a more idiomatic performance.

Incidentally, a live recording of Kondrashin's world-premiere performance -- with Vitaly Gromadsky in the bass soloist role -- is also available. I've read good things about it, but I've never heard it.


----------



## Jos

Bach, toccatas bwv 910, 912, 913
Glenn Gould

CBS masterworks, 1976

Got these also by Kempff and J.B. Pommier. 
Gould isn't my favourite but there is something strangely addictive about his playing Bach. I have to listen again and again to certain parts.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Gustav Heinrich Ernst Martin Wilhelm Furtwängler conducting Wagner's Siegfried-Idyll, on YouTube.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Stabat Mater - Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## cwarchc

Came across this talented young chap on a recent BBC documentary


----------



## Jos

Igor Stravinsky

Dumbarton Oakes
Danses Concertantes
Concerto in D

English Chamber Orchestra, Colin Davis

London/L'oiseau Lyre, mono, 1962


----------



## Heliogabo

Beautiful pianism and great singing on this selection on spotify. Recommended by brotagonist


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 1*


----------



## omega

*Berio*
_Epifanie_
Cathy Berberian (Mezzo-soprano) | ORF Chor und Symphonieorchester | Leif Segerstam








*Feldman*
_Flute and Orchestra_
Roswita Staege (Flute) | Saarländischer Rundfunk | Hans Zender








________________

Later in the evening:

*Rachmaninov*
_Symphony No.2_
St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra | Mariss Jansons


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sibelius' Symphonies - currently on no. 2.


----------



## Balthazar

Isserlis and Hough play *Brahms ~ Cello Sonata No. 2 in F, Op. 99*, and *Suk ~ Ballade and Serenade, Op. 3*.

Janet Baker sings *Berlioz ~ Les nuits d'été, Op. 7*.

Pešek leads the Czech Phil in *Dvořák ~ Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76*.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Balthazar said:


> Isserlis and Hough play *Brahms ~ Cello Sonata No. 2 in F, Op. 99*, and *Suk ~ Ballade and Serenade, Op. 3*.
> 
> Janet Baker sings *Berlioz ~ Les nuits d'été, Op. 7*.
> 
> Pešek leads the Czech Phil in *Dvořák ~ Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76*.


Just a heads up that there are two other Janet Baker recordings of _Les Nuits d'Ete_, both of which are better than this one, not that the Hickox is bad. However I would still prefer the EMI recording with Barbirolli or the live one with Giulini.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My day of Sibelius continues with *Symphony No. 5* performed by the Philharmonia under Herbert Von Karajan. Another wonderful recording.







My closing choices were *Symphonies No. 4 & 6 from The Beecham Collection* and the *Tone Poems & Symphony 7 from the BBC Legends collection*. Beecham has many fantastic associations - with Berlioz, Haydn, Mozart, Delius and of course Richard Strauss - but for me, his Sibelius may be the jewel in his crown.












​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Just a heads up that there are two other Janet Baker recordings of _Les Nuits d'Ete_, both of which are better than this one, not that the Hickox is bad. However I would still prefer the EMI recording with Barbirolli or the live one with Giulini.


I second, third, and fourth that. . . . . . oh, what?- I only get one vote? Really?

- Okay, bring back the _ancien regime_. . .

No, really: that EMI Baker is really to _die_ for.


----------



## Balthazar

GregMitchell said:


> Just a heads up that there are two other Janet Baker recordings of _Les Nuits d'Ete_, both of which are better than this one, not that the Hickox is bad. However I would still prefer the EMI recording with Barbirolli or the live one with Giulini.


Thanks, I'll check them out. Compared to this version, I prefer Jessye Norman and Leontyne Price -- their depth and drama seem a better match for both Berlioz's music and Gautier's poetry.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> My day of Sibelius continues with *Symphony No. 5* performed by the Philharmonia under Herbert Von Karajan. Another wonderful recording.
> View attachment 66121
> 
> My closing choices were *Symphonies No. 4 & 6 from The Beecham Collection* and the *Tone Poems & Symphony 7 from the BBC Legends collection*. Beecham has many fantastic associations - with Berlioz, Haydn and Mozart - but for me, his Sibelius may be the jewel in his crown.
> 
> View attachment 66122
> View attachment 66123​


Which Fifth in that set: His early fifties monaural or his 1960 stereophonic?

I love the climax in the first movement better on the early fifties performance- in fact, I find it the greatest ever done- but I love the overall performance of the 1960 more than any other one I've ever heard- and by a huge margin.

Its absolutely, indescribably gorgeous in every way. . .

Anyway, thumbs-up either way.


----------



## Badinerie

Tonight More KWC.










Love the Franck sonata though Lupu sounds a b it "mechanical" in places.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Which Fifth in that set: His early fifties monaural or his 1960 stereophonic?
> 
> I love the climax in the first movement better on the early fifties performance- in fact, I find it the greatest ever done- but I love the overall performance of the 1960 more than any other one I've ever heard- and by a huge margin.
> 
> Its absolutely, indescribably gorgeous in every way. . .
> 
> Anyway, thumbs-up either way.




Thanks Marschallin. It was the 1960 recording on Disc 1 of the Orchestral Spectaculars set.

I haven't listened to the 1952 recording on disc 2 yet, so I know what I'll be listening to tomorrow


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Balthazar said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out. Compared to this version, I prefer Jessye Norman and Leontyne Price -- their depth and drama seem a better match for both Berlioz's music and Gautier's poetry.


I find them both way too generalised. Big and operatic but not in the least bit specific.

My favourites are
Baker/Barbirolli
Baker/Giulini
Steber/Mitropoulos
De Los Angeles/Munch
Hunt Lieberson/McGegan (for the singing, the orchestra isn't so hot).

The famed Crespin/Ansermet version I like in bits, but not as a whole. (An earthbound _Le Spectre de la Rose_ but an archly joyful _L'ile inconnue_ and a wistfully yearning _Absence_). She can sound a little detached and uninvolved, for my liking. On the other hand her _Scheherazade_, which was the original coupling is surely one of the best in the catalogue.


----------



## Vronsky

*Edgar Varèse -- Amériques, Arcana, Déserts, Ionisation*









Edgar Varèse, Pierre Boulez, Chicago Symphony Orchestra -- Amériques, Arcana, Déserts, Ionisation


----------



## Badinerie

The Steber/Mitropoulos is it for me. Picks me up and whooshes me away to a better place. 
The Baker/Barbirolli is exceptional too.
For a more modern recording, I really like Veronica Gens/Langree disc which has four great accompanying pieces.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Bach with the powerful choir of an "old school" performance. Münchinger is armed with some of the greatest vocalists: Elly Ameling, Helen Watts, Peter Pears, Fritz Wunderlich, Walter Berry, etc...

Current listening: _Mass in B-minor_


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - Concertos (Boulez)*


----------



## Morimur

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Bach with the powerful choir of an "old school" performance. Münchinger is armed with some of the greatest vocalists: Elly Ameling, Helen Watts, Peter Pears, Fritz Wunderlich, Walter Berry, etc...
> 
> Current listening: _Mass in B-minor_


*I must have it.*


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1732-1805): String Quintet in E Major, Op,11, No.5, G.2725

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Alessandro Lanaro, viola -- Luigi Puxuddu and Vittorio Piombo, cellos


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Scarlatti: 12 Sonatas Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Etudes Op. 10 & 25/ Valentina Lisitsa. These are very visceral and engaging performances of highly demanding works. Lisitsa makes you listen and it's well worth it. I have Pollini doing the same set and I have to say I prefer these. Plus you get Schumann's Symphonic Etudes on the same disc. Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

GUIDED TOUR
*The New Gary Burton Quartet
*
Mack Avenue


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 7... just finished.


----------



## hpowders

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 66128
> 
> 
> Scarlatti: 12 Sonatas Vladimir Horowitz


This is very fine!


----------



## Guest

This newest installment maintains the qualities in their previous ones: intensely driven loud parts, and ethereal soft passages, especially in Op.131. Despite a 44kHz sampling rate, their tone seems a touch fuller than in the previous releases--still very closely mic'd, though.


----------



## opus55

*Karol Szymanowski*
Concerto Overture, Op.12
Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op.15
_Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra | Antoni Wit_










*Joseph Joachim*
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.11
_Suyeon Kim, violin
Staatskapelle Weimar | Michael Halász_


----------



## Valkhafar

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 „From the New World".
Libor Pešek, Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Still not sure how it isn't common knowledge that Monteverdi's operas put most Italian operas to shame


----------



## dreamer

One more of Haydn's Symphonies tonight, No. 82 this time. I like it, but it is so different than the others I listened to (101,102 & 104). Bold and big!


----------



## bejart

Nicolo Zingarelli (1752-1837): Sinfonia No.4 in D Major

Vanni Moretto leading Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## opus55

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Jazz Suite No. 1
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra | Riccardo Chailly_









*Giuseppe Verdi*
Il Trovatore
_Ugo Savarese | Renata Tebaldi | Giulietta Simionato | Mario del Monaco | Giorgio Tozzi | Luisa Maragliano | Ahtos Cesarini
Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Orchestre du Grand Theatre de Geneve
Alberto Erede_


----------



## brotagonist

DNTCR (Definitely Not The Chat Room)*

A casual mention by JACE:

Mussorgsky Sunless Song Cycle
Svetlanov, State Academic Orchestra of the USSR - Galina Vishnevskaya, Soprano

The sun was out in full force today, such a beautiful sunful day it was, so I decided to wait until after dark 

* after the long-running CBC radio programme, DNTO (Definitely Not The Opera)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Chopin Etude Op 25 No 2_, Louis Lortie presiding


----------



## Itullian

Smetana, Ma Vlast, BRSO, Kubelik, Orfeo
KUSC.ORG


----------



## starthrower

Battle sings Barber. This gives me goosebumps!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire thing










Act I, Queen of the Night and her attendants.


----------



## Pugg

Handel-Harty: Water Music Suite; Music For The Royal Fireworks;
Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik

London Symphony Orchestra,* Antal Doráti*


----------



## Pugg

Sensational recordings!

Beethoven: Symphony No.3 in E Flat - "Eroica" [NEW TO CD]

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Itullian

Hindemith, Noblissima visione suite, Blomstedt, SFS
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

John Corigliano's Creations - Ian McKellen, narrator, Rudolf Werthen, cond.


----------



## PeteW

*Paganini's La Campanella Violin Concerto*

Surely always a delight with morning beverage?
Radio 3 currently obliging with the first movement - Chloe Hanslip, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Taggart

Members are reminded of the ToS



> It is strictly prohibited to solicit traffic to any sites competing with Talk Classical in any way.


Members are also reminded that double posting on separate forums is also discouraged. A number of duplicate posts have been removed.

Also



> Be polite to your fellow members. If you disagree with them, please state your opinion in a »civil« and respectful manner.


There is a separate thread in Area51 for this problem. Please use that rather than the open forum. A number of posts have been removed.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Waltzes 
*
*Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## SimonNZ

Prokofiev's Four Portraits From "The Gambler" - Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Listened to Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Schumann 3rd and 4th while driving through a miserable grey north eastern day-I have frequently mentioned the symphonies and in pqarticular these recordings-wonderful in every way,a vitality throughout and interestingly enough arguably a greater lyricism than in the almost equally impressive ORR/Gardiner recordings......I must admit to being left wondering what Zinman might have brought to other composers?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Look what treasure came with BBC Music Magazine this month. Live from The Royal Festival Hall 1969

Beethoven: Piano Sonata no 11
Schumann: Etudes symphoniques
Chopin: Nocturne in F, Op 15 no 1
Debussy: Cloches a travers les feuilles

Just wonderful.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

opus55 said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*
> Jazz Suite No. 1
> _Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra | Riccardo Chailly_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Giuseppe Verdi*
> Il Trovatore
> _Ugo Savarese | Renata Tebaldi | Giulietta Simionato | Mario del Monaco | Giorgio Tozzi | Luisa Maragliano | Ahtos Cesarini
> Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
> Orchestre du Grand Theatre de Geneve
> Alberto Erede_


Like for the Shostakovich.

The *Il Trovatore* would be a long way down on my list. Tebaldi is strained to her limits (she never sang the role on stage as it lay too high for her), and Erede was a dull dog of a conductor.

For *Il Trovatore*, I'd prefer both of Karajan's recordings, the Mehta and the Giulini.


----------



## ptr

JACE said:


> Incidentally, a live recording of Kondrashin's world-premiere performance -- with Vitaly Gromadsky in the bass soloist role -- is also available. I've read good things about it, but I've never heard it.


It is awesome, everyone should try to get a listen, it was actually from the second performance of the symphony as they guy who was in charge for the tape recorded did not dare to turn it on (at least that is its "urban legend"), the Gromadsky recording is so thick with anticipation that You can cut it with a knife. I've always felt the Eizen's interpretation is rather uninspired in comparison, and it is still on the 13 top ten list!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aside from the symphonies much of Hartmann's music is generally unheralded, but I would recommend these two string quartets (the only ones he composed, or at least sanctioned) to anyone who enjoys those by the likes of Prokofiev, Hindemith and Bartok.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Emerson String Quartet: Philip Setzer and Eugene Drucker, violins -- Lawrence Dutton, viola -- David Finckel, cello


----------



## Pugg

Milhaud: Symphonic Suite No. 2, Op. 57 "Protée"
Chausson: Poème, Op. 25
Gruenberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 47


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more traversal of the back catalogue of recordings*

Good morning TC from cool but still pleasant Albany! Had planned on listening to Mahler's Symphony No. 2 last night, but changed my mind and will keep that one in my back pocket until tonight (for real, I promise!).









Was in the mood for some Schubert to start off things last night. Went with one I've only listened to once, the Trout Quintet and the Sonata for Arpeggione and Piano. Jos van Immerseel (pianoforte), Vera Beths (violin), Anner Bylsma (cello and a violoncello piccolo in the sonata(and not an Arpeggione, whatever that instrument may be)), Jurgen Kussmaul (viola) and Marji Daniolow (double bass) were the players.









Some Mozart followed. The Piano Concertos No. 5 (K. 175), No. 10, which is for two pianos (K. 365) and No. 7 (K. 242) for three pianos. Viviana Sofronitsky played pianoforte and was joined by Linda Nicholson (K. 365 & 242) and Mario Aschauer (K. 242). I hadn't heard the concertos for more than one piano before this. I must say they are very fun to listen to!









Jumping up in time to Tchaikovsky for my next selection for the night. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic in the Symphony No. 3 'Polish', the Marche Slave and the Capriccio Italien.









Rounding out the night, I finished up with some decidedly non-HIP Joseph Haydn. Eugen Jochum leading the London Philharmonic Orchestra in Symphony No. 93, No. 94 'Surprise' (I knew it was coming this time Mr. Haydn!) and No. 103 'Drum Roll'. I could never listen to only HIP with recordings as good as these available.


----------



## Couac Addict

Two words....bassoon solo


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Berlioz - Waverly Overture (Davis/Philips)
Elgar - String Quartet (Claremont/Nonesuch)
Franck - Le Chausseur maudit (Cluytens/Angel)*


----------



## Pugg

​
CDs 55-56
Songs & Arias (1956, 1957)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sabine Meyer does the second movement of the _Clarinet Concerto_ especially lovely.


----------



## pmsummer

TABULA RASA
*Arvo Pärt*

Fratres, _for violin & piano_
Keith Jarrett, Gidon Kremer

Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten, _for string orchestra & bell_
Stuttgart State Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies, conductor

Fratres, _for 4, 8 or 12 cellos_
with Twelve Cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic

Tabula Rasa, _concerto for 2 violins (or violin & viola), prepared piano & string orchestra_
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra with Alfred Schnittke, Tatjana Gridenko, Gidon Kremer
Saulius Sondeckis, conductor

ECM New Series


----------



## Selby

To start this morning

Koechlin (1867-1950)
15 Etudes pour saxophone et piano, Op. 188 (1943)
from
Le Saxophone Lumineux 
Federico Mondelci, sax
Kathryn Stott, piano


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> GUIDED TOUR
> *The New Gary Burton Quartet
> *
> Mack Avenue


Oops! My apologies for this mis-post (although Burton does play some Jazz Classics/Standards on this disc).


----------



## JACE

ptr said:


> It is awesome, everyone should try to get a listen, it was actually from the second performance of the symphony as they guy who was in charge for the tape recorded did not dare to turn it on (at least that is its "urban legend"), the Gromadsky recording is so thick with anticipation that You can cut it with a knife. I've always felt the Eizen's interpretation is rather uninspired in comparison, and it is still on the *13 top ten list*!


O.K., ptr. I'll track down Kondrashin's live DSCH 13 with Gromadsky. Thanks for the insight.

I see that this recording has been released on several labels: Russian Disc; Praga; Russian State Conservatory. Any advice on which transfer is best? Or are they all pretty much the same?

BTW: What is the "13 top ten list"?


----------



## Couac Addict

*Lieutenant Kijé...it helps if you look the part.
*


----------



## ptr

JACE said:


> I see that this recording has been released on several labels: Russian Disc; Praga; Russian State Conservatory. Any advice on which transfer is best? Or are they all pretty much the same?


I would not know, I have the Russian Disc issue, but I think it is a more or less defunct label these day's...



> BTW: What is the "13 top ten list"?


Oh, just my favourite top ten of Shostakovich Thirteenth Symphony, of which the 62 Kondrashin i on top...  (2; Järvi on DG / 3; Rozhdestvensky on Melodiya / 4; Sondekis on Sony / 5; Kondrashin on Melodiya... )

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> Being unable to go to sleep, and also being inspired by hpowders's enjoyment of Schuman's 6th symphony, I've selected that for some late night listening.
> 
> View attachment 66060
> 
> 
> I think this is the same recording I have. I had an Lp from CRI which coupled the 6th and 9th symphonies, both recorded by Ormandy and the Philly O. The 9th was originally released on an RCA Lp.


It's fine but it's mono. If you can audition the New Zealand Symphony performance, let me know what you think.
It's my favorite Schuman 6.


----------



## elgar's ghost

JACE said:


> O.K., ptr. I'll track down Kondrashin's live DSCH 13 with Gromadsky. Thanks for the insight.
> 
> I see that this recording has been released on several labels: Russian Disc; Praga; Russian State Conservatory. Any advice on which transfer is best? Or are they all pretty much the same?
> 
> BTW: What is the "13 top ten list"?


It's a bit of a minefield - all seem to have been praised but also discredited for one reason or another, mainly based on the supposition that there is no concrete evidence to support the fact that this performance was to have been the fabled second one. I bought the Praga edition (a label who have been accused by the cognoscenti of 'tarting up' studio performances by overdubbing audience noise and then passing them off as 'exclusive' live recordings) as the consensus is that this one is a better quality transfer (plus it's affordable), but for a supposed live recording the natives are suspiciously restful. Was it maybe recorded live without an audience? Whatever the provenance, I would still definitely recommend it. Hopefully ptr or someone else could shed more light on the Praga release for us?

EDIT: my apologies, ptr - I didn't spot your reply to JACE until this had gone through.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Creation (Andreas Spering; Im; Kobow; Müller-Brachmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).









Blazing transparency in this excellent interpretation. Great to come back to this piece .


----------



## Bruce

*Zinman's Schumann*



jim prideaux said:


> Listened to Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Schumann 3rd and 4th while driving through a miserable grey north eastern day-I have frequently mentioned the symphonies and in pqarticular these recordings-wonderful in every way,a vitality throughout and interestingly enough arguably a greater lyricism than in the almost equally impressive ORR/Gardiner recordings......I must admit to being left wondering what Zinman might have brought to other composers?


Allow me to recommend his recordings with Hélène Grimaud of Schumann's Piano Concerto and Strauss's Burleske with the Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin. They are phenomenal recordings.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> I originally heard these through Lps borrowed from our local library, but bought them as soon as they were released on CD. The fourth took me a while to warm up to, but I believe I'd rate it just under #2 as my favorite.


You know Rudolf Serkin of all people recorded the Prokofiev 4. Never heard it. I wonder how he did with it?


----------



## Bruce

*Featuring Lutoslawski, Magnard and Ginastera*

My concert this morning consists of three varied works:

Lutoslawsky - Symphonic Variations - the composer conducting the Polish RNSO









I have nothing to compare this recording to, but the work itself is a very pleasant one.

Magnard - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 4 - Sanderling conducts the Malmö SO









All of Magnard's symphonies are wonderful. Should be more frequently before the public's eyes. And ears.

Okay, now a brief intermission while I head out to the snack bar (aka the kitchen) for a drink of water.

Finishing with Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 2 - de Marinis accompanied by Malaval and the Slovak RSO









Another favorite Piano Concerto of mine. Didn't like it at first, though. But the piano part is so tumultuous!

And finishing with a great piano


----------



## millionrainbows

E. Power Biggs: Bach, Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565, rec. 1973. I heard this on the radio, and decided to get the CD out and play it LOUD. He does a nice job. If I had known this was also available as a SACD, I would have gotten it before it went WAY UP in price, like $169.00 used, or $725.00 new!


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti Assorted Keyboard Sonatas
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

Was Scarlatti music's most prolific surface skimmer?
He surely gets my vote!
I can't take too many of these sonatas at any one sitting, but Hantaï produces virtuosic performances here.
The A minor, K.175 must be heard to be believed. An astonishing performance!

Recommended to those who like Scarlatti and/or performances on the harpsichord.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hindemith*: Mathis der Maler, w. SRO/Kletzki (rec.1969).

The work premiered in Berlin on March 12, 1934.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Saint-Saens: _La Jota Aragonese,_ _Samson et Delilah_ Fantasy

Not unlike his Debussy and Respighi, Geoffrey Simon's Saint-Saens is absolutely superb.


----------



## Vesteralen

I've heard all the arguments about vibrato-rich voices being more natural and less strained.

For evidence to the contrary, I submit the above.


----------



## poconoron

A little Mozart ballet music from Idomeneo:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to a Dorothea Röschmann lieder recital (via Spotify):










with Malcolm Martineau. Songs by Schubert, Schumann, Strauss, and Wolf.

Röschmann is coming to Atlanta next month for a song recital with Mitsuko Uchida. They're performing Schumann & Berg works. I'd never heard Röschmann before, so I thought I'd give her music a listen.

Based on what I've heard so far, I think I'll go to the concert.


----------



## JACE

ptr said:


> Oh, just my favourite top ten of Shostakovich Thirteenth Symphony, of which the 62 Kondrashin i on top...  (2; Järvi on DG / 3; Rozhdestvensky on Melodiya / 4; Sondekis on Sony / 5; Kondrashin on Melodiya... )


Wow. That's cool. Is the DSCH 13 a particular favorite of yours?


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner: Parsifal.*
*Peter Hofmann* and many others.
Stunning conducting by Karajan


----------



## Heliogabo

Scriabin and Sofronitsky. This is for special moments. Or should Isay that it creates a special moment?









(By the way, my avatar is a Sofronitsky portrait  )


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Coral Island
Rie Hamada, Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Toyama


----------



## aajj

Ives - String Quartet No. 2
Emerson Quartet









Lutoslawski - Funeral Music for String Orchestra, written in memory of Bartok, the 20th century's greatest composer.
Witold Rowicki / Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra









Shostakovich - String Quartets nos. 8 & 15
Fitzwilliam Quartet

His facial expression tells us he's having a sexual fantasy about his buddy Stalin.


----------



## JACE

I guess it's a lieder sort of day:










*Schumann: Schumann: Frauenliebe & Leben; Liederkreis / Sena Jurinac, Franz Holetscheck*

More lovely singing.


----------



## pmsummer

SERENADE TO MUSIC
SINFONIA ANTARTICA
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic orchestra and Choir
Vernon Hadley, conductor

EMI


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5

View attachment 66190


Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra

This is one of the best 5th's I've ever heard, it's an absolute shame the recording is marred by such terrible distortion in the 2nd movement. I don't mind listening to Mono and/or badly recorded records, but what I wouldn't give for a nice cleanly recorded 5th like this one. Or Klemperer's 1957 Live mono recording with the Philharmonia at the Royal Festival Hall. I would gladly trade all the famous 5ths for that one to have been recorded in stereo with no audience noise.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 5 has excerpts from Boiledieu's *La Dame Blanche*, *Mignon*, *Manon*, *The Bartered Bride*, *Eugene Onegin* and *The Queen of Spades*. All sung in German, but Wunderlich is superb in each. I'd love to have heard him in complete performances of any of these operas, but particularly in *The Queen of Spades* in Russian. He could have been a thrilling Hermann.


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to *Carlo Maria Giulini* conduct *Beethoven*:









*Symphony No. 7 / Chicago SO*









*Violin Concerto / Itzhak Perlman, Philharmonia O*


----------



## ptr

JACE said:


> Wow. That's cool. Is the DSCH 13 a particular favorite of yours?


Used to be DSCH nutter, but have mellowed with the years, but the Thirteenth along with the fourth are my favourites among his symphonies and still some of my favourite 20th century symphonies.

/ptr


----------



## Orfeo

*George Enescu*
Opera (Lyrique Tragedy) in four acts "Oedipe."
-Jose van Dam, Gabriel Bacquier, Marcel Vanaud, Nicolai Gedda, Hauptmann, et al.
-Le Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo & le Orfeon Donostiarra/Lawrence Foster.

*-->*The opera is remarkable, and my admiration towards it grows upon each listening. It is among the greatest 20th Century works for the stage (the orchestration is captivatingly subtle and the powerful passages are gripping, try act III for instance ). I would love the MET to do this work in the near future. In the meantime, this excellent recording will do just fine. It's up for grabs if you have not acquired it yet. http://www.amazon.com/Enesco-Oedipe...&qid=1426184746&sr=8-1&keywords=enescu+oedipe
:tiphat:


----------



## csacks

Listening to Zoltan Kodaly´s Dances of Galanta/Hary Janos Suite and Peacock Variations, in a very good record by Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi. Enjoying it!


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - The 6 String Quartets (Takács Quartet) (2 CD)*

The Bartók binge continues...


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2
Leif Ove Andsnes
Berlin Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez

I can't seem to get this one to stop spinning on my turntable.
Extraordinary concerto collaboration and more evidence that Boulez is one of the greatest conductors who ever lived.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Franz Schubert* - Symphony No. 9, performed by Berliner Philarmoniker and Wilhelm Furtwängler.
*Richard Wagner* - Prelude to Tannhäuser, performed by Wiener Philarmoniker and Wilhelm Furtwängler, on YouTube.

I have taken to listening to a piece or two conducted by him every day.


----------



## Becca

JACE said:


> I'm listening to *Carlo Maria Giulini* conduct *Beethoven*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Symphony No. 7 / Chicago SO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Violin Concerto / Itzhak Perlman, Philharmonia O*


We were lucky to have Giulini as the MD of the Los Angeles Philharmonic for a few years and I made it a point of getting to as many of his concert as I could including some great Beethoven & Bruckner. As he wasn't in town very often, particularly towards the end of his tenure, we also had two principal guests who came frequently - Michael Tilson Thomas and Simon Rattle, then in his 20s. One particular memory is an LA Opera performance of Verdi's Falstaff with Giulini conducting the LAPO in the pit.


----------



## JACE

Becca said:


> We were lucky to have Giulini as the MD of the Los Angeles Philharmonic for a few years and I made it a point of getting to as many of his concert as I could including some great Beethoven & Bruckner. As he wasn't in town very often, particularly towards the end of his tenure, we also had two principal guests who came frequently - Michael Tilson Thomas and Simon Rattle, then in his 20s. One particular memory is an LA Opera performance of Verdi's Falstaff with Giulini conducting the LAPO in the pit.


I wish I could have seen some of those performances!


----------



## Becca

JACE said:


> I wish I could have seen some of those performances!


There is a Schumann 3rd, Brahms 1st, Tchaikovsky 6th & Beethoven 5th from those years on YouTube


----------



## Simon Moon

Not sure why I waited so long to get a copy of this...

Elliot Carter - Minotaur

Hasn't left my regular rotation in a while.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Main Title," "Love Theme," "Chase Up the Tower"










. . . and, direct from Valhalla, its Miklos Rozsa!:

"Quo Vadis Main Title," "Assyrian Dance," "Ave Caesar March"


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Saint-Saëns is definitely a composer that I need to delve deeper into.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 16*

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony)










Brahms was the first composer from the world of classical music who knocked my socks off. And this Bruno Walter recording of his Second Symphony was my first classical music love, my gateway into the world of classical music. I _still_ love everything about it. When someone asks me about "desert island" music, this is the first CD I mention. I don't think that will ever change.


----------



## SimonNZ

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Saint-Saëns is definitely a composer that I need to delve deeper into.


For an unexpected treat in the Saint-Saens discography check out Andrew-John Smith's discs of the solo organ works on Hyperion

playing now:










Bach's Missa Brevis - Michel Corboz, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K581
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jorg Baumann


----------



## csacks

Seiji Ozawa and Chicago Symphony playing Mussorgsky´s A Night on Bald Mountain. Electric, but Japanese Electricity, contained a restrained energy. Already listened to Pictures of a Exhibition.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonatas 14 and 19 (Paul Lewis)

*p.s.*



JACE said:


> *Schumann: Schumann: Frauenliebe & Leben; Liederkreis / Sena Jurinac, Franz Holetscheck*
> 
> More lovely singing.


I really love that Jurinac album, JACE--long-time favorite of mine. My favorite performance of Respighi's Sunset, in particular.


----------



## csacks

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 16*
> 
> Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
> Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony)


I do have that disc too. What a monumental interpretation. Bruno Walter´s majestic force is all through both symphonies. I do love his Brahms´3rd more than his 2nd


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ace performance. Spellbinding music. Contemporary Opera at it's best
George Benjamin - Written on Skin - Nimbus


----------



## Vronsky

*Karlheinz Stockhausen -- Gruppen/György Kurtág -- ΣΤΗΛΗ (Stele)*









Karlheinz Stockhausen -- Gruppen/György Kurtág -- ΣΤΗΛΗ (Stele)

Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

Back to my first love! 
This performance was recorded over 40 years ago and has never been surpassed.
You may find better sound engineering; a more beautiful sounding harpsichord; but a better performance? Uhhh.....no!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartets Nos. 2 and 3*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## pmsummer

UNDER THE GREENWOOD TREE
*William Cornysh (II), Blondel de Nesle, Claude Gervaise, Raimbaut de Vaqeiras, Coeur de Lion Richard I, Thomas Simpson, Henry Stoning, Walther von der Vogelweide, Thomas Weelkes*
Estampie
Graham Derrick; director

Naxos


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mozart: Symphony No. 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Janet Baker & Heather Harper*​


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1995.


I looks like it's been out in the sun for too long


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966 - '73.


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in B Flat, Op.17, No.2

Anthony Halstead leading the Hanover Band


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels: vocals

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Guest

I have a hard time listening to his studies on player piano for very long...that player piano is just such hokey, ancient, proto-midi shenanigans. But this disc...well this is a good disc


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's excellent Cello Sonata, played by Janos Starker and Gyorgy Sebok.


----------



## Cosmos

Nighttime chill-out with Mendelssohn's two piano trios with the dream team:


----------



## brotagonist

I have now heard them a good number of times, so I can consider them a part of my collection:















Mahler Lieder Christian Gerhaher
Schoenberg Lieder (CD3) Melainie Diener, Markus Schäfer

I had an intense listening session with CD1 of:









Stravinsky Rake's Progress
Nagano/Lyon

Wow! It's amazing what a little ear-power will do for a piece. There seem to be leitmotifs, I think, because I noticed that the harpsichord always played a tune when Truelove (bass) was on, and I think the music sounded sort of Baroque when Nick Shadow appeared. I'll need a few more listens with this one, as I'm really only just scratching the surface. I noticed that this really works in English! What's language got to do with it? Nothing, it would seem, with Stravinsky, who is imbued with the Old World tradition. This works like any great opera, be it Mozart or Weber or Berg. I was pretty taxed (and the sun was shining, it looks like mid-summer outside and it is supposed to continue for the next couple of days  ), so I had to leave the second half for another time-tonight?


----------



## Selby

jim prideaux said:


> Listened to Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Schumann 3rd and 4th while driving through a miserable grey north eastern day-I have frequently mentioned the symphonies and in pqarticular these recordings-wonderful in every way,a vitality throughout and interestingly enough arguably a greater lyricism than in the almost equally impressive ORR/Gardiner recordings......*I must admit to being left wondering what Zinman might have brought to other composers?*


He did an entire, and very affordable, Mahler cycle:

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...&qid=1426207599&sr=8-1&keywords=zinman+mahler

Oh, well, maybe not "very" affordable, I had purchased it for around US$30.


----------



## Bruce

*Serkin's Prokofiev*



hpowders said:


> You know Rudolf Serkin of all people recorded the Prokofiev 4. Never heard it. I wonder how he did with it?


I have a recording of this which I believe I recorded from a radio broadcast a long time ago. I'll give it a listen and let you know.


----------



## dreamer

I decided to sample the different eras while checking out some of TC's Top Recommendations ...






I've found I really enjoy watching live performances. I love to see the passion shown by conductors and musicians!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bach*
_Toccatas, Vol 1_

Glen Gould


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have never really gotten into Sutherland. Perhaps it is because I so preferred Callas... and Schwarzkopf... but damn! This woman could sing.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> I have a recording of this which I believe I recorded from a radio broadcast a long time ago. I'll give it a listen and let you know.


Thanks, Bruce! I bet it's good!!


----------



## bejart

Sergey Taneyev (1856-1915): String Quartet No.6 in B Flat, Op.19

The Taneyev Quartet: Vladimir Ovcharek and Grigory Lutzky, violins -- Vissarion Solovyev, viola -- Josef Levinson, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bach*
_The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2
Preludes and Fugues 1-8_

Glenn Gould


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Main Title," "Love Theme," "Chase Up the Tower"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and, direct from Valhalla, its Miklos Rozsa!:
> 
> "Quo Vadis Main Title," "Assyrian Dance," "Ave Caesar March"


I don't smoke, but I'd almost need a cigarette after these. Or to put it another way, holy smokes!



bejart said:


> Sergey Taneyev (1856-1915): String Quartet No.6 in B Flat, Op.19
> 
> The Taneyev Quartet: Vladimir Ovcharek and Grigory Lutzky, violins -- Vissarion Solovyev, viola -- Josef Levinson, cello
> 
> View attachment 66222


I've been looking a long time at the Taneyev and Myaskovsky quartets that come in similar packaging. The snippets sound interesting, but it's one of those really large repertoires I'm not sure I want to plunge into. With me it's either plunge or nothing.


----------



## opus55

Britten: Peter Grimes










I remember my mentor's name as being Grimes on my first job out of college.


----------



## Weston

Now, you folks are going to think I've fallen out of a tree, but tonight I've listened to what is probably a novelty album, but is surprisingly interesting.

*Virtuoses alphorn* - featuring works by Leopold Mozart, Carl Rutti, et al.
Arco Musicale Chamber Ensemble / Matthias Kofmehl and Markus Linder, alphorns










Evidently the alphorn doesn't do accidentals very well, or else it's got its own non equal temperament, because some notes you can tell it goes just a little flat by common practice standards. But on the other hand, since I've been listening to alternate tuning methods and microtonal pieces lately, this fits right in, offering at times a weird or eerie effect and at other times a soothing beckoning timbre.

I'm not sure I'd rush out and buy the album, but it's on Spotify for anyone interested in something a little off the wall.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Variations in F Minor

Mikhail Pletnev, piano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg*:_ Violin Concerto, Op. 36_ (Hilary Hahn)

Perhaps my favorite violin concerto, OK, it definitely is! Enjoying this recording with Hahn/Salonen.


----------



## Becca

Elgar's _Enigma Variations_
Berlin Philharmonic/Rattle from the Digital Concert Hall

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2519

The DCH also has a freely accessible video of Rattle working with the combined Berlin schools orchestras on both the _Enigma Variations_ & Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_. Here is a teaser with a link to the full video...


----------



## Weston

*Mendelssohn: Complete Works for Cello & Piano *
Luca Fiorentini, cello and virtuoso nostril percussion / Stefania Redaelli, piano










I'm convinced engineers are more used to mics for pop/rock acts when it makes sense to put the mic right up against the amp, but for the love of all that's reasonable, can't we stop jamming mics up stringed instrument players nostrils? It seems that every chamber piece I hear recorded after 1990 or so includes a lot of schnorfling, snorting gasps, and asthmatic wheezing at the beginning of every phrase. At the very least give the musicians a Benadryl an hour or so before recording.

This is one album I won't be rounding out my Mendelssohn chamber pieces with.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> Evidently the alphorn doesn't do accidentals very well, or else it's got its own non equal temperament, because some notes you can tell it goes just a little flat by common practice standards.


On a natural French horn (without valves) you stick your hand in the bell to change the pitch of some notes slightly. On an Alphorn, this isn't totally practical unless you're...


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Stressful day at work and so trying to unwind with familiar territory. According to the liner notes in this fine recording the Septet was apparently Beethoven's most popular piece in his lifetime. I love the work but he composed so many other pieces that I love more. In any case this does make a very nice album to relax by.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini* & *Verdi* Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorát


----------



## aajj

Mendelssohn - Octet
Daniel Hope & members of the Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## tortkis

Baroque - Nadia Sirota








https://bedroomcommunity.bandcamp.com/album/baroque
Not Baroque Music. All the pieces on the album are works of contemporary composers: Judd Greenstein, Shara Worden, Missy Mazzoli, Nico Muhly, Paul Corley, and Daníel Bjarnason. Very impressive and enjoyable. Sirota's passionate viola is wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ileana Cotrubas*: famous aria's


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Violin Concerto in E minor (Igor Oistrach; Franz Konwitschny; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).









At first, I seemed to prefer Wha Chung's reading but Oistrach's take has been growing on me very quickly. He's a bit wittier, his 'sliding' and vibrato are extremely smooth and he has excellent technique. His performance may be the more 'nuanced' one, whereas Wha Chung focuses more on the dramatic and emotional content of the piece.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Suk, Serenade for Strings
So lovely and idyllic.


----------



## Itullian

Scheherazade, Rimsky, Fricsay
KUSC.ORG


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahler, Symphony #5 - Royal Philharmonic.
:trp::trp::trp::trp::trp:


----------



## jim prideaux

expressed a relatively ambiguous attitude to Fedoseyev recordings of the Glazunov symphonies a week ago-that was on first hearing-this morning must say that the recording of the 3rd really is impressive-bright and with an appropriate momentum!
left wondering what Svetlanov made of these works?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Rigoletto.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland / Luciano Pavartotti / Sheril Milnes *
1977 Decca recording :tiphat:


----------



## Jos

Maria Tipo plays Bach partitas, YouTube.

No students in the workshop at this time on fridaymorning so I can get some work done on the lathe.


----------



## SimonNZ

Luigi Nono's Intolleranza - Bernhard Kontarsky, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

MoonlightSonata said:


> Suk, Serenade for Strings
> So lovely and idyllic.


No performers, no likes. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This has always been a favourite of mine, one of those discs, like Schwarzkopf's Operetta Recital, that never fails to lift the spirits.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have never really gotten into Sutherland. Perhaps it is because I so preferred Callas... and Schwarzkopf... but damn! This woman could sing.


I have similar problems, but I do have this disc, as well as her first recital which included Lucia's Arias. If she had always sung like this, I might have liked her more. Here the tone is forwardly produced, you get a lot more of the words, and of course the added delights of those beautiful, full top notes and her spectacularly fluid coloratura. Favourites for me are Handel's _Let the bright Seraphim_ and Semiramide's _Bel raggio_, which exude a real joy of singing. I like my Normas to be a little more imposing, and here I would prefer Callas, Ponselle and Caballe, nor does she quite wring the pathos out of the *I Puritani* Mad Scene that Callas does.

Still the singing is spectacular, and this is one of the classics of the gramophone.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hugues Dufourt's The Watery Star - Ensemble Fa


----------



## csacks

Seiji Ozawa conducting Berliner Philharmoniker in Rimsky Korsakov´s Russian Easter Festival Overture. The more I listen to it, the more I like it. It is in a very recommendable set named Anniversary, by Decca.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Sonata in B Minor, Op.2, No.5

Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin -- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello -- Malcolm Proud, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2
Sviatoslav Richter, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Kapustin - Preludes in Jazz Style Op. 53

Very nice!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Life triumphs over Death*

Good morning TC from chilly Albany! Not a lot to list this morning.









Started off with the Second Symphony of Hans Gal and the Fourth Symphony of Robert Schumann. Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan. I have a soft spot for overlooked composers, but I thought the Second Symphony by Hans Gal was quite beautiful.









The center piece to the listening, Mahler's Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'. Rafael Kubelik leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Vocal soloists were Edith Mathis and Norma Proctor. My one word review for this symphony has been and probably always will be: "WOW!"









I always have trouble having anything follow a Mahler symphony. Usually I go with chamber music, but this time I tried something jazzier, Gershwin! Listened to a disc that got a lot of play from me, Leonard Bernstein's renditions of 'Rhapsody in Blue' (fly United Airlines!) and 'An American In Paris'.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Cosi fan Kiri_, served up with preciosity, affectation, and surface sheen- I'll take it. _;D_










Janet Baker's Mozart just _exudes _dramatic bravura.

- Perfect 'wake up' music.


----------



## pmsummer

A PARABLE OF DEATH
*Lukas Foss*
Rainer Maria Rilke, libretto
Vera Zorina, narrator
Farrold Stevens, tenor
The Louisville Orchestra
Choir of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary
Robert Whitney, conductor

Columbia Masterworks


----------



## Pugg

​
CD13:
Elgar: Violin Concerto*; Butterworth: Shropshire Lad - Rhapsody; The Banks of Green Willow;
Bax: Tintagel; Holst: The Perfect Fool - Ballet Suite
Campoli*/LPO/Boult


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying a 'Various Artists' Beethoven symphony cycle - currently listening to C. Kleiber's 7th:


----------



## Morimur

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Requiem (Giulini)*










My word, this is _glorious_.


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> Enjoying a 'Various Artists' Beethoven symphony cycle - currently listening to C. Kleiber's 7th:


And that is the best way to listen to a collection of works-the best individual performances one can find-more expensive than buying a set, but so much more satisfying.


----------



## Selby

William Duckworth - in memoriam (Time Curve Preludes Book 1)


----------



## Vasks

_John Philip parading about_


----------



## csacks

Liszt, Piano Concerti and Les preludes. Lazar Berman, Carlo Maria Giulini and Wiener Symphoniker. 
What a strong creative force in Liszt´s music.


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> I have similar problems, but I do have this disc, as well as her first recital which included Lucia's Arias. If she had always sung like this, I might have liked her more. Here the tone is forwardly produced, you get a lot more of the words, and of course the added delights of those beautiful, full top notes and her spectacularly fluid coloratura. Favourites for me are Handel's _Let the bright Seraphim_ and Semiramide's _Bel raggio_, which exude a real joy of singing. I like my Normas to be a little more imposing, and here I would prefer Callas, Ponselle and Caballe, nor does she quite wring the pathos out of the *I Puritani* Mad Scene that Callas does.


I have to wonder what arc her career would have taken had she had a strong influence such as Tullio Serafin instead of Bonynge.


----------



## Heliogabo

Sibelius. Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Lorin Maazel / Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra / Julian Rachlin


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Eugen Jochum and the LSO perform Beethoven:










*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
LvB: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6 "Pastoral"

I suppose Jochum's EMI Beethoven cycle largely has been "under the radar" -- not as well know as his BPO/BRSO cycle for DG or his Concertgebouw cycle for Decca. (I don't even think the EMI cycle was in print at the time this "Icons" set was released.) But the more I listen, the more I admire it. Jochum's Beethoven is large, powerfully thrusting, and full of élan. The LSO sounds inspired. Jochum's LvB 9 is, without a doubt, my favorite version. And none of the performances in this set are less than _excellent_ -- including the Second Symphony, which I'm listening to and enjoying at this very moment.


----------



## JACE

csacks said:


> Liszt, Piano Concerti and Les preludes. Lazar Berman, Carlo Maria Giulini and Wiener Symphoniker.
> What a strong creative force in Liszt´s music.
> View attachment 66250


Giulini and Berman, two wonderful musicians. I love that performance. :cheers:


----------



## Morimur

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Requiem (Harnoncourt)*


----------



## manyene

Rachmaninov 1st Symphony, Lorin Maazel, Berlin Phil. Some of his tempi in the last movement are a bit slow, especially just before the coda. The best of his symphonies?


----------



## brotagonist

Morimur said:


> My word, this is _glorious_.


What a glorious cover! I might want to hear it, once I make my way through the rest of the operas and lieder I got (a few still in transit).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I have to wonder what arc her career would have taken had she had a strong influence such as Tullio Serafin instead of Bonynge.


Well, I rather tend to doubt that she'd have a mouthful of mush on _Serafin's _watch.


----------



## brotagonist

And, since I am still preoccupied with the new ones, I'll take this moment to get a head start on the SS:

Alfvén Symphony 4 Järvi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to Eugen Jochum and the LSO perform Beethoven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
> LvB: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6 "Pastoral"
> 
> I suppose Jochum's EMI Beethoven cycle largely has been "under the radar" -- not as well know as his BPO/BRSO cycle for DG or his Concertgebouw cycle for Decca. (I don't even think the EMI cycle was in print at the time this "Icons" set was released.) But the more I listen, the more I admire it. Jochum's Beethoven is large, powerfully thrusting, and full of élan. The LSO sounds inspired. Jochum's LvB 9 is, without a doubt, my favorite version. And none of the performances in this set are less than _excellent_ -- including the Second Symphony, which I'm listening to and enjoying at this very moment.


JACE, how are Jochum's tempi in the first two Beethoven symphonies?- Brisk?- Broad?- Measured?

I have no idea what his Beethoven sounds like.


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some real drama:
*Verdi : Macbeth.
Cossotto/ Milnes / Raimondi / Carreas.*
In very good hands by* Riccardo Muti.*


----------



## JACE

manyene said:


> Rachmaninov 1st Symphony, Lorin Maazel, Berlin Phil. Some of his tempi in the last movement are a bit slow, especially just before the coda. *The best of his symphonies?*


Maybe! It's a corker, no doubt!

When it comes to the that work, I'm partial to Jansons/St. Petersburg and Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> JACE, how are Jochum's tempi in the first two Beethoven symphonies?- Brisk?- Broad?- Measured?
> 
> I have no idea what his Beethoven sounds like.


MB,

Jochum moves things along at fairly rapid pace. Not HIP quick, of course. But not at all measured or broad -- as you might hear with someone like, say, Klemperer. But the overall sound is BIG. So, to my ears, there's a pleasingly paradoxical combination of FLEETNESS combined with GRANDNESS.

If I had to describe the entire cycle in one word, that word would be *vitality*.

A good word if we're talking about Beethoven, no?!?


----------



## aajj

"Prokofiev Goes to the Movies"
Previn / LSO & Chorus
Muti / Philharmonia Orch & Ambrosian Singers









Sibelius - String Quartet in D Minor, 'voces intimae' 
Emerson Quartet









Copland - Quiet City, Clarinet Concerto
Gerard Schwarz / David Shifron / New York Chamber Symphony


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti 27 Keyboard Sonatas
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

There is nobody currently who plays the harpsichord more beautifully than Kenneth Weiss.
Part of the credit must go to Anthony Sidey, world-renowned for his beautiful reconstructions modeled after precious instruments of the past.

Many Scarlatti recitals put me to sleep. Not this one. Great playing. Sensual sounding instrument.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ives: Symphony No. 2, Symphony No. 3, Three Places in New England
cond. Mehta, Marriner, and Dohnanyi, respectively


----------



## George O

Perotin (1160-1230)
and Anonymous

The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier

on ECM (West Germany), from 1989

5 stars


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> A PARABLE OF DEATH
> *Lukas Foss*
> Rainer Maria Rilke, libretto
> Vera Zorina, narrator
> Farrold Stevens, tenor
> The Louisville Orchestra
> Choir of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary
> Robert Whitney, conductor
> 
> Columbia Masterworks


There can't be many people in the world with this piece loaded on their iPod.


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> And that is the best way to listen to a collection of works-the best individual performances one can find-more expensive than buying a set, but so much more satisfying.


I'm glad you said that, hp, as I'm planning on listening to Roger Norrington's set next...MWUUUHAAAHAAAAAHAAAAA!!!! :devil:


----------



## Art Rock

Inspired by the recent Ives thread.


----------



## Morimur

*Mozart: Requiem / Weil, Tafelmusik, Tolzer Boys Choir*

It's Mozart _Requiem_ day at my house!


----------



## JACE

Art Rock said:


> Inspired by the recent Ives thread.


Glorious sound, recording quality-wise. But less than inspiring performances, imho.

Litton's Ives is too "buttoned up" and tidy for me. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Itullian

JACE said:


> Now listening to Eugen Jochum and the LSO perform Beethoven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
> LvB: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6 "Pastoral"
> 
> I suppose Jochum's EMI Beethoven cycle largely has been "under the radar" -- not as well know as his BPO/BRSO cycle for DG or his Concertgebouw cycle for Decca. (I don't even think the EMI cycle was in print at the time this "Icons" set was released.) But the more I listen, the more I admire it. Jochum's Beethoven is large, powerfully thrusting, and full of élan. The LSO sounds inspired. Jochum's LvB 9 is, without a doubt, my favorite version. And none of the performances in this set are less than _excellent_ -- including the Second Symphony, which I'm listening to and enjoying at this very moment.


Awesome set..................


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Perotin (1160-1230)
> and Anonymous
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier
> 
> on ECM (West Germany), from 1989
> 
> 5 stars


Where's Emma the Magnifi-Cat?


----------



## brotagonist

Sort of winding up with this one, but I might let it spin one or two more times, depending on how much time I have today, just to really soak in it for my first traversal (I did manage to intensely listen to the second disc last night):









Stravinsky Rake Nagano Lyon

I am really glad I got it. Not only have I found an opera in English I like, but this work helps me get a better grip on Stravinsky's later work (otherwise, I really only know the symphonies). The recording is a gem: great voices, great singing, great music, great playing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB,
> 
> Jochum moves things along at fairly rapid pace. Not HIP quick, of course. But not at all measured or broad -- as you might hear with someone like, say, Klemperer. But the overall sound is BIG. So, to my ears, there's a pleasingly paradoxical combination of FLEETNESS combined with GRANDNESS.
> 
> If I had to describe the entire cycle in one word, that word would be *vitality*.
> 
> A good word if we're talking about Beethoven, no?!?


'Grand'- but it 'scoots'- that's a good combo-pack of qualities for the first two Beethoven symphonies. You've piqued my curiosity. I'm going to check them out.


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> I'm glad you said that, hp, as I'm planning on listening to Roger Norrington's set next...MWUUUHAAAHAAAAAHAAAAA!!!! :devil:


Do what you have to do! Just take a few good swigs of your avatar juice before engaging! :lol::lol:


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Where's Emma the Magnifi-Cat?




She is a house cat. Right now she's curled up in her basket on top of a cabinet of 78s.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> She is a house cat. Right now she's curled up in her basket on top of a cabinet of 78s.


Dee-_LIGHT_!- yes: She's a Diva!


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> There can't be many people in the world with this piece loaded on their iPod.


...and the world is probably grateful. ;-)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> I have to wonder what arc her career would have taken had she had a strong influence such as Tullio Serafin instead of Bonynge.


Interestingly, after conducting her in *Lucia di Lammermoor* Serafin wanted to conduct her Lady Macbeth. He obviously thought she had the power as well as the necessary flexibility. Now there's a tantalising prospect. Sutherland as Lady Macbeth with Serafin conducting.


----------



## MagneticGhost

It's a bit like comfort eating isn't it.

Vladamir Ashkenazy and Andre Previn
Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto


----------



## DeepR

I'm liking it. Such ragingly wild music. It may not be what Scriabin would've made but it's nice on its own. And it looks like a cover for psychedelic trance music. :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Interestingly, after conducting her in *Lucia di Lammermoor* Serafin wanted to conduct Lady Macbeth. He obviously thought she had the power as well as the necessary flexibility. Now there's a tantalising prospect. Sutherland as Lady Macbeth with Serafin conducting.


Had she done so, Joannie would be cutting heads with the Letter Reading scene.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Verrett's Verdi.

Her Princess Eboli on the 1970 Vienna State Opera _Don Carlos_ with Horst Stein (not pictured) is superb: high-voltage singing, reserves of power, and great technical agility.


----------



## millionrainbows

If you like violin, unaccompanied, this is for you. Mostly modern works, framed by older works, most unusual. Deserves repeated listenings.


----------



## aajj

Copland - Appalachian Spring 
Andrew Schenck / Atlantic Sinfonietta


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Hard to believe Dame Maggie was 60 when she gave the concert that comprises the first 24 tracks of this CD. The voice is remarkably firm and totally free of excessive vibrato.

It's a rather eccentric collection to say the least. Accompanied by John Rank on the piano, she sings Gretry and Faure. before performing a series of excerpts from *Pelleas et Meilsande*, in which she sings all the roles, including Arkel. It shouldn't really work of course, but, strangely it does hang together, and it does demonstrate her firm grasp of French language. Her style may be more urgently dramatic than we have become used to, but we should remember that she did study the role of Melisande with Debussy himself.

She follows this with a piano version of Britten's _Les Illuminations_. One misses the orchestral colour of course, but again she sings the language with a real sense of the meaning of the words, and her diction is superb. I wouldn't necessarily prefer to Felicity Lott, whose version is more purely sensuous, but I would have loved to hear Dame Maggie sing it with orchestra, ideally a little earlier in her career. For all the firmness of her voice, and the solidity of her technique, one is aware that this is not the voice of a young woman.

The disc is made up with a private recording of excerpts from Strauss's *Salome* with George Reeves at the piano. Apparently there had been a proposal that Teyte should sing the role at Covent Garden some time in the mid 1930s. The proposed performances never took place, but presumably these excerpts, recorded privately in 1935, were a way for her to try the role on for size. When one remembers that Strauss once said Elisabeth Schumann was his ideal Salome voice, then these excerpts become more than a mere curiosity. Would Teyte have had enough power to ride the orchestra? Well I guess we will never know, but she did sing Butterfly on stage, so the voice must have had some carrying power.


----------



## csacks

Tchaikovsky´s 5th, Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Giuseppe Sinopoli. Then, another version of Russian Easter Festival O. Second time in 6 hours.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Hard to believe Dame Maggie was 60 when she gave the concert that comprises the first 24 tracks of this CD. The voice is remarkably firm and totally free of excessive vibrato.
> 
> It's a rather eccentric collection to say the least. Accompanied by John Rank on the piano, she sings Gretry and Faure. before performing a series of excerpts from *Pelleas et Meilsande*, in which she sings all the roles, including Arkel. It shouldn't really work of course, but, strangely it does hang together, and it does demonstrate her firm grasp of French language. Her style may be more urgently dramatic than we have become used to, but we should remember that she did study the role of Melisande with Debussy himself.
> 
> She follows this with a piano version of Britten's _Les Illuminations_. One misses the orchestral colour of course, but again she sings the language with a real sense of the meaning of the words, and her diction is superb. I wouldn't necessarily prefer to Felicity Lott, whose version is more purely sensuous, but I would have loved to hear Dame Maggie sing it with orchestra, ideally a little earlier in her career. For all the firmness of her voice, and the solidity of her technique, one is aware that this is not the voice of a young woman.
> 
> The disc is made up with a private recording of excerpts from Strauss's *Salome* with George Reeves at the piano. Apparently there had been a proposal that Teyte should sing the role at Covent Garden some time in the mid 1930s. The proposed performances never took place, but presumably these excerpts, recorded privately in 1935, were a way for her to try the role on for size. When one remembers that Strauss once said Elisabeth Schumann was his ideal Salome voice, then these excerpts become more than a mere curiosity. Would Teyte have had enough power to ride the orchestra? Well I guess we will never know, but she did sing Butterfly on stage, so the voice must have had some carrying power.


I love that cd- I especially enjoy Teyte's _Pelleas et Melissande_ and_ Les Illuminations_- which are just brimming with character. I wouldn't prefer the piano-versions either of these scores to Felicity Lott's more 'operatic' and densely-textured orchestral one on Chandos- not by a long shot. But Teyte just has this _je ne sais quois _inexpressible Gallic charm and pristine elocution that I find irresistible.

There really is no one like her.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Hammerklavier Sonata
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano

This performance is very fine, played on a replica of a Graf piano, in use when the Hammerklavier was composed.

However.....it seems that in that marvelous mind of his....Beethoven was writing this great sonata for a bigger, grander instrument than the Graf.

Hence, the most convincing performances of this sonata I find are on modern pianos and in particular, Annie Fischer's on a Bösendorfer, which to me is unsurpassed.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 32*

Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 "From the New World"
Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (EMI)










I bought this CD after hearing Barbirolli's superb recording of Dvořák's Eighth, which the _Penguin Guide_ authors awarded a _rosette_. These two symphonies, recorded in 1957 and 1959 for Pye/Nixa, are just as wonderful. I think Barbirolli's performance of the Seventh is particularly impressive, alternating warm feeling with blazing power. Some other comments that I found on a Barbirolli Society webpage:

_"The British composer Robert Simpson [...] wrote of Barbirolli's recording of the Seventh Symphony: 'Barbirolli gives a vivid and well disciplined account of the great D minor Symphony which, despite its neglect, is one of the greatest since Beethoven. Barbirolli succeeds in enlivening the music with inimitable touches of warmth and character.' And in discussing the 'New World' recording, he wrote 'A spontaneous, warm-hearted performance, unaffected and thoroughly musical.' "_

Before hearing this Barbirolli disc, my "go to" versions of these symphonies were István Kertész's LSO Dvořák 7th (Decca) and Kurt Masur's NYPO Dvořák 9th (Teldec). Those two recordings remain old favorites, but Barbirolli & the Hallé have won me over too. Paired together, these performances make an unbeatable combination.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Perotin (1160-1230)
> and Anonymous
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier
> 
> on ECM (West Germany), from 1989
> 
> 5 stars


Not only a great recording of a great performance of a great piece of music... that's a heck of a shot (no disturbed snow)!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to another library loaner:










*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13, Op. 130; Große Fuge, Op. 133 / Alban Berg Quartett*


----------



## pentaquine

Salonen's Rite of Spring. The sound is amazing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love that Svetlanov-the-Slayer, whiplash sense of rhythm _a la_ Reiner- but I still love the Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw Symphonic Dances more for the drama and the phrasing.


----------



## csacks

pentaquine said:


> Salonen's Rite of Spring. The sound is amazing.


Yes it is. I would suggest you to look for Antal Dorati´s record, with Detroit Symphony Orchestra. It will blow your mind


----------



## Mahlerian

Ives: Symphony No. 1*, Symphony No. 4, Orchestral Set No. 2
*Los Angeles Philharmonic, cond. Mehta
Cleveland Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Dohnanyi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> Yes it is. I would suggest you to look for Antal Dorati´s record, with Detroit Symphony Orchestra. It will blow your mind


It will- as that was the first _Rite _that resonated with me.

When I was first getting into classical music, I didn't know what the hell I was buying and I blonde-bought the Disney_ Fantasia _soundtrack for the _Rite of Spring. _I told my best friend that I didn't like the music. He asked me what performance I had of it. I said, "What's 'performance'?- and then told him that I had the Stokowski on the _Fantasia_ soundtrack.

--- and then he started LAUGH-ING!- I mean, 'gales-of-laughing,' laughing--- and then told me that no 'wonder' that I didn't like it- because I've never even_ heard_ it right to begin with. . . and then that same day he bought me the Dorati/Detroit on Decca.

Then I understood what it was all about. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Yeah, I love the 'ferocity' of that performance- and I love the '59 Markevich/Philharmonia still more. . . 'way' more. . . . . . . like 'Heathers-level' 'way'. . . as in "very."









_
Gut._










_Sehr gut._


----------



## Kivimees

Friday evening in BIS-mode:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## csacks

Back from Russia, Giuseppe Sinopoli and Staatskapelle Dresden are playing Bruckner´s 7th. It feels like an elephant pushing a big tree, there is big resistance but a huge power pushing it.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## csacks

Marschallin Blair said:


> It will- as that was the first _Rite _that resonated with me.
> 
> When I was first getting into classical music, I didn't know what the hell I was buying and I blonde-bought the Disney_ Fantasia _soundtrack for the _Rite of Spring. _I told my best friend that I didn't like the music. He asked me what performance I had of it. I said, "What's 'performance'?- and then told him that I had the Stokowski on the _Fantasia_ soundtrack.
> 
> --- and then he started LAUGH-ING!- I mean, 'gales-of-laughing,' laughing--- and then told me that no 'wonder' that I didn't like it- because I've never even_ heard_ it right to begin with. . . and then that same day he bought me the Dorati/Detroit on Decca.
> 
> Then I understood what it was all about. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sehr gut._




Very good tale. I will look for Markevich´s Rite, it is not in between my registers. 
May I ask what do you think about Boulez/Cleveland records?


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - Decca Beethoven Sonatas (Backhaus) (8 CD)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Johannes Brahms - A German Requiem, Op. 45 (Helmut Koch; Anna Tomowa.Sintow, Günther Leib; Rundfunk-Solistenvereinigung und Rundfunkchor Berlin; Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin).









Very glad I decided to discover this piece. It's becoming one of my favourite Brahms pieces. Also, if I'm not mistaken, the melody in the 1st movement alludes to Haydn's Emperor Hymn. Some parts of that movement remind me of the Sonata 'Amen, ich sage dir: Heute noch wirst du mit mir im Paradies sein' from the Seven Last Words.

The 2nd movement, 'Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras' is a masterpiece - extremely original in melodic and harmonic content, as well as containing masterful orchestration. 'Herr, lehre doch mich' has a wonderful baritone aria - on this disc, Günther Leib performs the music extremely directly and convincingly, imo. Anna Tomowa-Sintow also performs the soprano part in 'Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit' very passionately, I definitely like the way she communicates this music.

The orchestration in this piece is just excellent and I really like Brahms' use of the harp in the first two movements.

The piece also seems to combine a great variety of musical influences - the writing for solo voice reminds of Mendelssohn's oratorio writing in terms of melody. 'Herr, lehre doch mich' reminds me of certain parts of Michael Haydn's Requiem (parts for solo voice) and also alludes to the beginning of Bach's St. John's passion in the choral part, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> Very good tale. I will look for Markevich´s Rite, it is not in between my registers.
> May I ask what do you think about Boulez/Cleveland records?


I must confess I don't know them at all.

I like my _Rites_ aggressive, climactic, rhythmically-fierce, and primitively libidinous sounding.

I'm not so sure that Boulez would be to my inclinations. . . but then again, I'd have to actually hear his performances to be sure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Hugo Wolf* birthday (1860). I'd imagine this 8CD box to be essential for lieder nuts.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like my _Rites_ aggressive, climactic, rhythmically-fierce, and primitively libidinous sounding.


Oh, then you need this in your life! Thanks to Morimur for bringing this recording to my attention.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 5 and 6 Boston Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Fine performances of these works from Monteux and the Boston Orchestra, I'm particularly taken with the way he controls the ebb and flow of the last movement of the fifth symphony, it is very exciting indeed. I can scarce convey the pleasure that this set is giving me, it really is a treasure trove of wonderful music making. My dog, Snoutey, particularly enjoys works like these, any big orchestral climaxes she loves to sing along to, here she is about to break into song!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Mass in B minor - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, cond.


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Pulcinella*









Igor Stravinsky, Richard Hickox, City of London Sinfonia -- Pulcinella


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.120

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## senza sordino

We few, we happy few, we band of brothers who doth listen to classical music. Once more unto the breach, dear Friends, once more I give you my listening highlights from the past week.

Handel Water Music, The Musick for the Royal Fireworks, The Alchymist, Concerti a due coir








Beethoven late quartets, #11-16, all three disks 








Brahms String Sextets, String Quartet #3, Piano Quintet, Clarinet trio and clarinet Quintet, disks 5,2&4








Bernstein West Side Story Suite for violin and orchestra, Lonely Town, Make our garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York New York








William Walton music from Henry V with Christopher Plummer narrating, ASMF and Neville Marriner


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Piano Sonatas K330, K331 & K332
Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh, then you need this in your life! Thanks to Morimur for bringing this recording to my attention.


I have it.

I _thank you_ for telling me about it and sharing it.

However, I thought it was 'so-so'- God I feel terrible for saying it!- given your enthusiasm.

I hope you don't think I'm 'so-so' for saying so.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 66278
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 5 and 6 Boston Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux
> 
> Fine performances of these works from Monteux and the Boston Orchestra, I'm particularly taken with the way he controls the ebb and flow of the last movement of the fifth symphony, it is very exciting indeed. I can scarce convey the pleasure that this set is giving me, it really is a treasure trove of wonderful music making. My dog, Snoutey, particularly enjoys works like these, any big orchestral climaxes she loves to sing along to, here she is about to break into song!!
> View attachment 66279


Go Snoutey go!- with more PED-AL!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 2

I'm following this with the score, seeing all the ways he takes a little motive and builds on it, along with all the colors he gets from the players.


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ The Piano Concertos*

Leif Ove Andsnes leads the "right-sized" Mahler Chamber Orchestra from the keyboard.

I am appreciating this set more and more for the lightness and clarity of Andsnes's playing and the sharp, clean sound of the smaller ensemble. No bourgeois bombast here.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Enigma Variations
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suites Nos. 1 and 2 1. Halle Orchestra 2. Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

The first recording of the Enigma Variations that I bought. I was 12 and intrigued by the title, I fell in love with the piece immediately as I did with the VW, which was an unexpected bonus. I bought it with some Christmas money that I'd been given, my dad (who wasn't really into classical music, beyond a love of Strauss waltzes etc.) wanted to know why I was buying it, "Our music teacher played it at school", I lied glibly, he grumbled a bit, then he saw that it was conducted by Sir Malcolm Sargent, "Oh, it's Sir Malcolm, well I suppose it'll be alright then", and that was that. Dad had seen Sargent and the LPO in South Wales on their blitz tour in 1940/41, he'd gone because "Rhapsody in Blue" (which he loved) was on the programme (played by Eileen Joyce, which with dad's penchant for beautiful women would have been an additional attraction!!), thereafter Sargent was "alright"!! I was very grateful to Sir Malcolm for getting me off the hook! Dad was a little disappointed in my gradual turning to classical music, as up until then I'd had mainly LP reissues of his favourite British dance bands, which meant he could enjoy them without the need to buy them himself (and money was short in our house, make no mistake). This was the record that started a really deep love for Elgar and his music that has continued unabated ever since, and that is reason enough to be grateful to it as well as the wonderful performances that it enshrines.
The Bizet is a new purchase from the USA, and very good it is too, as with the Britten I wrote about a week ago, these performances were only available on 78s here, and on this LP they sound splendid. I shall play it again immediately methinks.


----------



## Selby

hpowders said:


> View attachment 66255
> 
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti 27 Keyboard Sonatas
> Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord
> 
> There is nobody currently who plays the harpsichord more beautifully than Kenneth Weiss.
> Part of the credit must go to Anthony Sidey, world-renowned for his beautiful reconstructions modeled after precious instruments of the past.
> 
> Most Scarlatti recitals put me to sleep. Not this one. Great playing. Sensual sounding instrument.


Thank you for this. I am going to search it out.


----------



## Selby

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1996.


Can you say anything about this, I've never heard Dutilleux's piano works before.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Ingrid Perruche, soprano
Sinfonia Varsovia
Alain Altinoglu, conductor

Naïve


----------



## Vaneyes

Bob *Schumann's* Symphonic Studies, w. Yuja (Verbier Festival, 2010).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fFvbfmBvV24#t=54


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Fritz Kreisler*
_Souvenirs_

Kreisler, Dvorak, and Dohnanyi

Carl Lamson at the piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Copland: Piano Fantasy
Leo Smit









This really is a wonderful work, though it took some time to recognize it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Selby said:


> Can you say anything about this, I've never heard Dutilleux's piano works before.


Oft missed by Dutilleux dabblers. These largely 1940's to '60's works are approachable and refreshing supplements to his later complexities. If interested, Queffelec is the artist to have. Accept no substitutes.:tiphat:

Sample -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9cL_Mj-cB9c#t=39


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti Sixteen Keyboard Sonatas
Ton Koopman, harpsichord

Delightful performances, as one would expect from this great musician, of some of Scarlatti's best sonatas.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Copland: Piano Fantasy
> Leo Smit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really is a wonderful work, though it took some time to recognize it.


Nobody played Copland's piano music better than the great Leo Smit.


----------



## ArtMusic

Some Italian arias from the 18th century by lesser known masters of Italian opera. New music to my ears.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Itzhak Perlman* 
Itzhak Perlman plays Fritz Kreisler

Kreisler, Dvorak, Falla

Samuel Sanders piano


----------



## dreamer

Number one on the TC recommendation list!






Trying to chill out on a Friday evening....recliner, feet up, bourbon on ice, dog sleeping on the floor, youtube and headphones.....but my heart is just pounding after this!! holy cow.


----------



## Weston

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 66278
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 5 and 6 Boston Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux
> 
> Fine performances of these works from Monteux and the Boston Orchestra, I'm particularly taken with the way he controls the ebb and flow of the last movement of the fifth symphony, it is very exciting indeed. I can scarce convey the pleasure that this set is giving me, it really is a treasure trove of wonderful music making. My dog, Snoutey, particularly enjoys works like these, any big orchestral climaxes she loves to sing along to, here she is about to break into song!!
> 
> View attachment 66279


Snouty is a beauty.


----------



## Valkhafar

Jean-Philippe Rameau: Les Boréades - Les Indes Galantes - Naïs - Zoroastre.
Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Minuet in D Major, KV 355

Mitsiko Uchida, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Schubert's Lazarus - Frieder Bernius, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc One: Sonatas 31, 34, 29, 49, 35


----------



## pmsummer

INTAVOLATURA DI LUTO
_Lute music by the younger brother of Galileo Galilei and their father Vincenzo_
*Michelagnolo Galilei* (1775-1631)
Anthony Bailes, lute

Ramée - Outhere Music


----------



## Albert7

Enjoying Mozart's Piano Concerto 17 right now:


----------



## Albert7

Earlier today I managed to relish a rare piece by Brahms:






String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36


----------



## brotagonist

Today is World Sleep Day  This year's motto: When sleep is sound, health and happiness abound.

I found the libretto for Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress on line  but a good sleep is my priority tonight.


----------



## opus55

*Mozart*
Divertismento in B flat, K.137
_Norwegian Chamber Orchestra|Iona Brown_










*Kozeluh*
String Quartet in B flat, Op.32 No.1
String Quartet in G, Op.32 No.2
_Stamic Quartet_


----------



## Pugg

Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 & No. 2/Schelomo* Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson, Georges Miquelle *Georges Miquelle, Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Kivimees

dreamer said:


> Trying to chill out on a Friday evening....recliner, feet up, bourbon on ice, dog sleeping on the floor, youtube and headphones.....but my heart is just pounding after this!! holy cow.


I think dreamer is fitting in quite well at TC.


----------



## opus55

*Robert Schumann*
Piano Trio in No. 3 in G minor, Op.110
Violin Concerto in D minor
_Isabelle Faust_


----------



## Guest

I was not previously familiar with this composer, but I like the disc so far. His music is quite modern but still fairly accessible.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall start the day with this
Mutter seems to be ideally suited to these works 
I shall consider getting her version of the violin sonatas soon


----------



## SimonNZ

Aaron Jay Kernis' String Quartet "Musica Celestis" - Lark Quartet


----------



## KenOC

Musica Celestis is also available for string orchestra and Cello. There a very beautiful version by Truls Mork and the Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## Albert7

Furtwängler - Symphonic Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in B minor (1939) (Remastered 2012)






Not the best composer by any means and much better with conducting honestly.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar, Cello Concerto. Du Pré, Barenboim conducting.
One of my favourite works ever.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven / Karajan*

7& 8 playing now.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Grosse Fugue Lener String Quartet

Tchaikowsky: Symphony No.4 Boston Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

A superb performance of the Grosse Fugue by the Lener Quartet, they were the first to record a complete cycle of the Beethoven Quartets, and remain amongst the finest performers of this repertoire. There's a sort of fragile intensity about their playing that I very much enjoy. Sadly the cycle has never been reissued in a boxed set, in fact I'm not sure that all of it has ever been reissued. I have several sets of the 78s and trust me they really are wonderful. 
Monteux and his Boston players give a good account of the 4th Symphony of Tchaikovsky, but I'm not as convinced by this as I was by his 5th. It's enjoyable, but it isn't quite as exciting as Barbirolli and the Halle, which remains my touchstone in this work. Barbirolli is *VERY* exciting indeed!


----------



## Ingélou

Telemann Trumpet Concertos -





A message from my good friends :angel: :angel: Beauty & Serenity urging me be of good cheer.
'All shall be well, and all shall be well, and all manner of things shall be well.'


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : I Lombardi.
Deutekom/ Domingo/ Raimondi.*​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 2 (twice)
- Robin Ticciati & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra
- Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker*

I have been on somewhat of a Sibelius and Schumann kick of late.

These are two excellent performances of the Second Symphony though for my tastes, I much prefer Celibidache's recording.

The Second Symphony is a beautiful piece with a phenomenal Adagio. I have been listening to this Symphony frequently over the last few days between other pieces - particularly Sibelius.

I have also just been introduced to some of the *Piano works of Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel via a YouTube*. It is a shame she didn't have the opportunity to progress and compose fully in her own right because she demonstrates wonderful talent. On my next order, she will definitely be in my shopping basket.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy*: 12 Études (Mitsuko Uchida)

I'm not sure how to explain how I feel about these pieces. I'm just in complete awe of them.


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Guest

I am listening to the preludes from Debussy,what a joy to hear them after many years.Now on cd and I am surprised How the Music captured me completely.Come and listen to this I like to shout,everyone has to hear this.The artistry of Michelangelo is a humble one, no show off but only the Magic of the score itself.There are many good pianist but this kind of playing is for the few.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mireille Delunsch certainly has her moments of poised classical fury as the Enchantress in Gluck's adaptation of Tasso's epic Renaissance poem _Jerusalem Delivered_.

I enjoyed listening to this Minkowski performance last night. I really loved the treatment of some of the female choral sections.

Its so funny hearing Gluck's _Armide_ with Delunsch- and then hearing Rossini's later endeavor _Armida_ with Callas.

Same poem, different _universes_.


----------



## Bruce

*Rysanov viola sampling*

While reading through Current Listenings, I'm sampling various works from









which has some interesting and/or beautiful works on it.


----------



## pmsummer

AINES
_Medieval Provençal Mystery Play, 14th-15th Century_
*Ensemble Catilena Antiqua*
Stefano Albarello, director

Symphonia


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Symphony No 3_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Levine conducting


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kontrapunctus said:


> I was not previously familiar with this composer, but I like the disc so far. His music quite modern but still fairly accessible.


I heard some of the violin concerto on BBC Radio 3 Record Review this morning. Must say it piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Vinski

String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major and Große Fuge.


----------



## Bruce

On tap for Saturday are a few disparate works:

del Tredici - All in the Golden Afternoon - Ormandy - Philadelphia Orchestra

This is not available, as far as I know. My recording comes from a tape I made of an orchestra performance (which I also attended), and is one of del Tredici's "Alice" works. And a pleasant one it is, too!

Followed by Robert Schumann's supplement to his Symphonic Etudes played by Frankl









Though my recording comes from the old Lp Vox Box. Well performed, but the sound quality is typical for Vox.

And Schumann's Third Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 14 played by Maurizio Pollini









Very good recording, though Pollini leaves out the second movement, going instead right to the variations. I'm not sure about this recording. Pollini plays at a very fast pace, and indeed, the third movement is marked Prestissimo possible, and his technical abilities are certainly equal to the task. But I do prefer it just a bit slower.

Then we have Strauß's Burleske played by Hélène Grimaud and David Zinman with the Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin.









It's recordings such as this which make me happy I've had this earthly experience.

And finishing with Barati's Cello Concerto played by Bernard Michelin with the composer conducting the Baroque Chamber Players of Indiana.









I've listened to a few of Barati's works, and can't get all that excited by them. But this cello concerto is quite good, and I think it's his best work of those I've heard.

Then finishing out my day, at least until more time presents itself, with

Robert Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 2 played by M-A Hamelin









This whole disc is simply exquisite.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hartmann - Symphonies 6 & 7. Both works are in two movements - the 6th is very agitated on the whole, the 7th also has its mood swings but has a more discernible neoclassical sheen in places. Early Schoenberg to follow.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Broman - Overture (Ehrling/Caprice)
Lutoslawski - Symphony #1 (Krenz/Muza)*


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti Sixteen Keyboard Sonatas
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

If you are tired of "Scarlatti's Greatest Hits", this CD may be for you. 
Only one popular sonata here, along with some real finds that I've never heard before.
76 minutes worth. All repeats taken.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Ogives*


----------



## aajj

Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit, Sonatine, Jeux d'eau & Le tombeau de Couperin
Pascal Roge, piano.










Bartok - Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion
Janka & Jurg Wyttenbach, pianos. Siegfried Schmid & Gerhard Huber, percussion.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Symphony No 3 in F Op 90_

Chicago Symphony
Fritz Reiner conducting


----------



## starthrower

Complete Orchestral works Vol 3
Bruno Maderna-Ausstrahlung (Emanation)
http://www.forcedexposure.com/Catal...for-orchestra-vol-3-cd-sacd/NEOS.10935CD.html

A fascinating piece for voice, flute, oboe, tape, and orchestra. Maderna never fails to impress with his fertile imagination and captivating music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Alfven: Symphony No. 4 in C minor "From the Outermost Skerries"
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic, cond. Jarvi


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to this pretty immaculate performance of Bach's Cello Suites with Jean-Guihen Queyras.
Sparkling playing - Lovely tone. This is indeed wonderful. Thank you hpowders who recommended this one.


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Zmeskall (1759-1833): String Quartet No.10 in D Minor

Zmeskall Quartet: Milos Valent and Dagmar Valentova, violins -- Peter Vrbincik, viola -- Juraj Kovac, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Symphony No 3 in F Major_
_Academic Festival Overture_

The Chicago Symphony
Sir Georg Solti conducting


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op.84

Kurt Masur leading the Gewandhausorchester


----------



## Selby

Griffes - Piano Sonata, A. 85 - William Masselos


----------



## Selby

Peter Mennin: Five Piano Pieces (1949)


----------



## Selby

Elliott Carter, Night Fantasies (1980)


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> Listening to this pretty immaculate performance of Bach's Cello Suites with Jean-Guihen Queyras.
> Sparkling playing - Lovely tone. This is indeed wonderful. *Thank you hpowders who **recommended this one.*


Glad you like it! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti Sixteen Keyboard Sonatas
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

Five familiar and eleven I've never heard before.
Snappy performances.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"First cohort! Advance!"_

Jarvi does the outer movements of his Mahler's _Sixth_ like its Hannibal taking on Rome.

'300-style' Mahler.


----------



## tortkis

John Dowland: The Collected Works - The Consort of Musicke, Anthony Rooley








I feel like I can listen to this forever.


----------



## aajj

Kurt Weill - Concerto for Violin & Winds, Mahagonny Songspiel 
David Atherton / London Sinfonietta 
Nona Liddell, violin. 
Ian Partridge, Mary Thomas & other vocalists.


----------



## Jos

Schumann, novelletten opus 21

Dino Ciani

DGG "debut", 1968


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.

View attachment 66327


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> Kurt Weill - Concerto for Violin & Winds, Mahagonny Songspiel
> David Atherton / London Sinfonietta
> Nona Liddell, violin.
> Ian Partridge, Mary Thomas & other vocalists.


That is an excellent album - it served as a Weill starter pack for me and I'm still hugely fond of it.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Alfven*: Symphony 4, w. Nilsson/Andersson/Royal Stockholm PO/Alfven (rec.1947).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dNKQIpTS-qM#t=9


----------



## Selby

I landed this from the library this morning:

Sorabji (1892-1988)

100 Transcendental Studies, Disc 1 (Nos. 1-25)
Fredrik Ullén, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

It is so sunny-side-up, azure-skies-unlimited, _gorgeous _right now. This is the perfect music for it.

I'm almost off of work and I'm going to celebrate by getting some _paella valenciana_ and going to the beach.

I'm going _crazy_ being in a building on a day like this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Sebastian Bodinus divertissements - Camerata Koln


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> That is an excellent album - it served as a Weill starter pack for me and I'm still hugely fond of it.


Atherton, co-founder of the great London Sinfonietta (at 23 years of age, 1967). He has some worthwhile 20/21 listens on Lyrita (Mathias) and NMC (Wood) labels. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Three aspects of this recording might put off some listeners:

1) He tags on Chopin's Prelude at the end of the Rachmaninoff
2) He adds mini-cadenzas to replace fermatas in the Beethoven.
3) Scarcely one second separates the end of the Beethoven and the jarring opening of the Copland.

Once one gets past those issues, there is some wonderful and commanding piano playing! I heard him play the best Pictures at an Exhibition that I have ever heard in concert a few years ago, so I'm pleased to see him get a recording contract. The sound varies a bit among the pieces due to different venues, but they are all at least good sounding, if not state of the art.


----------



## pentaquine

Ravel again!


----------



## Vronsky

*Gothic Sacred and secular music from Gothic Britain/Musique Sacrée de la Renaissance*









Gothic Sacred and secular music from Gothic Britain (Gothic 2CD set)

Oxford mixed-voice choir
The Oxford Girls' Choir
Directed by Dr. David Skinner









Musique Sacrée de la Renaissance

Harmonia Mundi's Century Collection - A History of Music


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> I think dreamer is fitting in quite well at TC.


All except maybe the "bourbon on ice".


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> *Today is World Sleep Day*  This year's motto: When sleep is sound, health and happiness abound.
> 
> I found the libretto for Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress on line  but a good sleep is my priority tonight.


I didn't know that. See ya later. :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Clement Jennequin AKA Clément Janequin (c. 1485-1558)

XIX Chansons nouvelles (1540)

Ensemble Polyphonique de France / Charles Ravier
and
Hopkinson Smith, lute
Ariane Maurette, ténor de viole
Christophe Coin, basse de viole
Jean Claude Veilhan, flutes
Michel Sanvoisin, flutes

on Astrée (France), from 1977


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, French Suites - Wolfgang Rubsam, piano
Wow! Bach is surely one of the few composers whose works have both quality and quantity.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm partway through my first playing of:









Schubert Nachtviolen: Lieder (24 in all)
Gerhaher & Huber

Very fine interpretations. Again, it seems to me that the piano is more than just accompaniment in the work of these two artists. Ah-ha! I just checked the notes and Schubert is credited with having freed the piano from its confining role as mere accompaniment. The songs are still somewhat rooted in folk music and "remain within the confines of what can be readily be sung...". The selections are chosen to make a cycle, of sorts, as they tend to deal with the evening and night, as the title suggests: Nachtviolen ('night' violets; night-scented gilliflowers, dame's violets, etc.).


----------



## Selby

Giving this another listen via YouTube:

William Duckworth: The Time Curve Preludes

Can't seem to commit to a purchase and my libraries don't have it... unfortunatley the sound quality on YouTube is terrible.

R. Andrew Lee, piano





ohhhh:

This sounds better:

Bruce Brubaker, piano





"
NOTES
The Time Curve Preludes--William Duckworth's Well-Tempered Clavier of minimalism, according to the American Record Guide--was written on a fellowship from the National Endowment for the Arts. They reflect the coming together of Duckworth's long-term interests in new musical forms created through rhythm, the use of modal and synthetic scales, and the defining of musical centers of gravity with drones; drones heard as auras of sound hovering within and around each prelude.

Musically, The Time Curve Preludes focus on one principal melody, which is based on the Dies Irae, and include hints of Satie, Bluegrass banjo picking, and, on occasion, the piano playing style of Jerry Lee Lewis, all held in musical space by a durational architecture based on proportional time. This architecture makes extensive use of the Fibonacci series, as well as additive, reductive, and cumulative structures that Duckworth created. The Time Curve Preludes bring together most of the rhythmic ideas that interested Duckworth for years, as well as indicate the direction his subsequent work was to take
"


----------



## Becca

Vaneyes said:


> Atherton, co-founder of the great London Sinfonietta (at 23 years of age, 1967). He has some worthwhile 20/21 listens on Lyrita (Mathias) and NMC (Wood) labels. :tiphat:


He was the music director of the San Diego Symphony in the 1980s at a time when I knew some of the musicians. He broke up one marriage by having an affair with a violinist who was married to the principal flute. The orchestra found him to be a good musician but very arrogant and that was part of the reason that the orchestra almost folded at that time.

He is still a regular in San Diego having founded the local ongoing Mozart festival. I believe that he finally married the violinist after living with her for over 25 years. And the flautist ... he is now the principal in one of the big orchestras on the east coast.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schoenberg - SQs 1 & 2 then the violin and piano concertos.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Armenian Spirit" - Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - Piano Quintet (1862)


----------



## Balthazar

*Bohuslav Martinů*

_*Nipponari*: Seven songs to Japanese lyrical poetry ~ Dagmar Peckova (soprano)_

_*Magic Nights*: Three songs to Chinese texts ~ Lubica Rybarska (soprano)_

_*Czech Rhapsody*: Cantata for baritone, chorus, orchestra, and organ ~ Ivan Kusnjer (baritone)_


----------



## Weston

*Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44*
Quatuor Schumann










The third movement contains some very modern sounding harmonies. Some would call them dissonances. One could almost argue the directions 20th century music took might have began with Schumann rather than Wagner, but then they were nearly contemporaries so perhaps it was a zeitgeist. Also, nothing really began anywhere. It's a continuous flow, a spectrum.

*Alfano: Sonata for cello & piano*
Samuel Magill, cello, Scott Dunn, piano










Atmospheric and thoroughly entertaining. Would one call this post-impressionism?

*Debussy: Sonata for cello & piano, L. 135 and
Debussy: Sonata for violin & piano, L. 140
*Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center










L. 135 is the Debussy piece in which the second movement begins with the blues riff to Jethro Tull's "A New Day Yesterday," but only for an instant. Clever of him to quote a song from the future like that.

The sonata L.140 played because I just left it on when the previous one seemed too short.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 5 "Lenore" (1870)


----------



## Valkhafar

Corelli: 12 Concerti grossi Op. 6.
Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert.


----------



## Guest

Lutoslawski Symphony no 2
Los Angeles Philharmonic
conducted by Salonen.


----------



## Weston

Kontrapunctus said:


> Three aspects of this recording might put off some listeners:
> 
> 1) He tags on Chopin's Prelude at the end of the Rachmaninoff
> 2) He adds mini-cadenzas to replace fermatas in the Beethoven.
> 3) Scarcely one second separates the end of the Beethoven and the jarring opening of the Copland.


Thanks for the warnings. Mini-cadenzas? Plplplplplplplpl . . .


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.16, No.2

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## brotagonist

A listening première for me:

Mahler, Op. 1: Das Klagende Lied
David Christopher Ragusa, Boy Soprano
Marisol Montalvo, Soprano
Hedwig Fassbender, Mezzo Soprano
Michael Hendick, Tenor
Anthony Michaelis Moore, Bariton
London Philharmonic Chorus
Vladimir Jurowski, conductor
London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## DeepR

Arthur Lourié - A Phoenix Park Nocturne






Interesting and enjoyable piece, both accessible and modern


----------



## Dave Whitmore

J.S.Bach - Matthäus-Passion - Können Tränen meiner Wangen




__ https://www.facebook.com/Classical.Mussic/posts/941673862511497


----------



## pmsummer

A L'ESTAMPIDA
_Medieval Dance Music_
*The Dufay Collective*

Avie


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartok*: _Concerto for Orchestra_ (Solti)






------------------

*Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos 1 and 2_ (Jordi Savall)


----------



## science

The last time I checked in was March 7th, and since then I've listened to:


----------



## KenOC

Mozart Piano Concerto k.107 #3, after J.C. Bach. Early stuff but actually very nice. Perahia plays it, on the radio.


----------



## Bruce

*Picking and choosing*

I'm having a hard time settling tonight on any particular genre, artist, composer, or whatnot, so I'm just pulling CDs and tapes from my collection pretty much at random, resulting in...

*Michael Colgrass* - Variations for Viola and Four Drums - Walter Trampler (viola), and Michael Udow (percussion)

*Gottschalk *- Pasquinade - Alan Marks (piano)

*Scriabin *- Etude in C# minor, Op. 2, No. 1 - Horowitz (piano)

*Shostakovich *- Prelude and Fugue in B-flat minor, Op. 87, No. 16 - Roger Woodward (piano)

*Schubert *- Polonaise in B-flat for Violin and Orchestra - Pinchas Zuckerman plays and conducts the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra

*Martucci *- Three Pieces arranged for Orchestra - Ricardo Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra

*Reich *- Pieces of Wood - performed by Nexus

*Mozart *- Horn Concerto No. 2 in E-flat, K.417 - Penzel with Paumgartner conducting the Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Cage - Six5
I like these Number Pieces. I hear he wrote quite a few of them, so I shall certainly be looking for more.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's For John Cage


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pollonaises










Symphonies 3 & 8


----------



## pmsummer

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos 1 and 2_ (Jordi Savall)


Can I like this twice?


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff went to the gym*









Listened to the Beethoven Triple Concerto and the Brahms Double Concerto at the gym today. Ferenc Fricsay led the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. Geza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) were the soloists in the Beethoven and Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Janos Starker (cello) were soloists in the Brahms.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Lots of listening tonight.

*Beethoven*: _Piano Trio "Archduke", Op. 97_ (Beaux Arts)

The "Ghost" Trio is still my favorite, but the "Archduke" isn't that far behind.

*Brahms*: _String Sextet No. 1_ (Amadeus Quartet)

An amazing 2nd Movement, sounded Schubertian in parts and Baroque-inspired in other parts.


----------



## opus55

*Franz Liszt*
JS Bach Organ Works


----------



## Albert7

Scriabin's 12 Etudes.


----------



## dreamer

Albert7 said:


> Enjoying Mozart's Piano Concerto 17 right now:


Thanks Albert7, this is wonderful!


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Violin and Orchestra.


----------



## Albert7

dreamer said:


> Thanks Albert7, this is wonderful!


You are welcome, dreamer. I listen to a lot of YouTube videos so it's cool that we can share so much together .


----------



## tortkis

Nicholas Deyoe: with throbbing eyes (Populist Records)








https://populistrecords.bandcamp.com/album/nicholas-deyoe-with-throbbing-eyes
chamber works for string quartet, percussion sextet, and soprano and piano.
The long string quartet is quite harsh and intense.


----------



## brotagonist

I consider myself not to be a completist, but sometimes I acquire a marvellous set that just fills most (all?) of the gaps perfectly.









Schoenberg Complete Songs (CD4)
Melanie Diener, Konrad Jarnot, Christa Mayer
Urs Liska, piano

How could I have overlooked Schoenberg's Lieder? Sure, I used to have one or so Schoenberg LP by Dorothy Dorow years ago, but that's almost nothing from the complete songs recorded here. I didn't realize I had actually collected _none_ of these songs on CD.

The first three CDs each contain sets of posthumous songs plus a major work: on CD1, it's the Book of the Hanging Gardens; on CD2, it's the Brettl-Lieder; on CD3, it's the Gurre-Lieder. CD4 is special, in that all of the works are with opus, except for the 4 German Folksongs (not the two sets of three songs for mixed chorus that Boulez recorded).

The more I listen to this album, the more I realize what a special offering it is!


----------



## brotagonist

KenOC said:


>


What an unusual cover photo. Usually, he is smiling radiantly... and his hair looks painted on


----------



## Bruce

*Scriabin's Op. 8*



Albert7 said:


> Scriabin's 12 Etudes.


Wonderful, wonderful set of etudes! These were my introduction to Scriabin, in a recording by Viktor Merzhanov on an old Melodiya Lp.









He played them with such reckless passion. Since then, I've come to enjoy other recordings quite as much, but this old recording will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Weston

I gave a first listen to my new HvK 1963 set of Beethoven symphonies. I began at the beginning with disk 1, Symphony Nos. 1 and 3.










Of course, they sound familiar for some reason, but played satisfyingly large and non-HIP. The only big surprise for me was the No. 3 movement 3 Scherzo. Especially in this movement HvK emphasizes completely different aspects than what I'm used to, much less double bass and cello, and far less slurred phrasing. It will take some getting used to, but then why have a different version if it's not going to be different?

I look forward to the rest of the set. I'm hoping von Karajan will have found something of interest to wring out of the 4th symphony, and of course I can barely wait for the 9th!


----------



## ArtMusic

Stunningly new music to my ears.


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
Symphony No. 6 in F, Op.68
_New York Philharmonic|Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Albert7

Shostakovich's String Quartet No. 1


----------



## brotagonist

The current disc is about to finish and I already have cued:

Haydn S'y 43 Mercury (1, 2, 3, 4)
Pinnock/English Consert

I have been interested in Haydn's Sturm und Drang phase for a while, but, recently, I have been taking the interest more seriously: it's time I heard something. This recording is celebrated, so I am glad to have been able to locate it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* Symphonies 2&4*

Minnesota Orchestra, Antal Doráti

*London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Albert7

Rach Piano Concerto 2 Opus 18 with Yuja Wang:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tavener, _The Protecting Veil_
Well, this _is_ rather lovely.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's String Quartet & Orchestra (1973).


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Violin and Orchestra encore again. Second listening.


----------



## mountmccabe

Ethel Smyth: String Quartet in e, following along with the score.

The first time I've listened to a piece following the score in a long time, and the first time I've done so for a chamber piece. It was great to see the 4th movement fugue!


----------



## Pugg

Strauss: Burleske / Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 1
Byron Janis, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## jim prideaux

start the day with Fedoseyev conducting Glazunov 3rd


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's "For Philip Guston"
Da Camera playing


----------



## ptr

*Hugo Alfvén* - Symphony No 4 in C Minor, Op. 39 "Från Havsbandet" (Bluebell Bell 107)










Elisabeth Söderström, Soprano And Gösta Windbergh, Tenor; Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra u. Stig Westerberg

For me, Alfvén has never worked on records, You get to much focus on details and syrupy textures, in the concert hall You get a much more diffused sound context covering up those idiosyncrasies! In this sense Alfvén is very "Swedish"!

And now something not syrupy:

*Alois Haba* - The Complete String Quartets (Bayer Records)










Stamitz-Quartett & Radovan Lukavsky, sprecher

..in preparation for the next round of T-V's String Quartet project! Haba is very much the musical history equivalent of Baloo, basically romantic but with a tickle like when eating ants!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Stephen Whittington's Music For Airport Furniture - Zephyr Quartet










Ernst Boehe's Taormina - Werner Andreas Albert, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Il Trovatore.
*
*Dame Joan Sutherland*/ Luciano Pavarotti/ Horne/ Wixell / Ghiarov.
Pleasant music for a Sunday afternoon .


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! Slept pretty well for a change but now it is time for this week's Symphonycast!

The program this week is:

GRIEG: Holberg Suite

MOZART: Clarinet Concerto in A

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 1

Martin Frost is the Conductor of the Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra and plays the solo Clarinet.

Listening link for those interested


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - Große Fuge, peformed by Wiener Philarmoniker and Wilhelm Furtwängler, on YouTube.


----------



## Selby

Fauré (1845-1924)

13 Barcarolles; Dolly 
Sally Pinkas, piano; Evan Hirsch accompanying


----------



## Manxfeeder

Delius, Over The Hills And Far Away

Beacham, of course.


----------



## Vronsky

*Allan Pettersson -- Symphony No.2*









Allan Pettersson, Stig Westerberg, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Symphony No.2

His music doesn't sound pretentious, there's great modesty and sincerity in his tune.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Offenbach - Overture to "The Grand Duchess of Gerolstein" (Fiedler/RCA)
Chopin-Glazunov - Les Sylphides (Ormandy/Columbia)
Dinicu-Heifetz - Hora Staccato (Fiedler/RCA)*


----------



## George O

Serge Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1

Lazarij [Lazar] Berman, piano
Hungarian State Orchestra / Andras Korodi

Toccata

Sonata for Piano No. 8

Lazarij [Lazar] Berman, piano

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from the 1970s


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to *Beethoven's Op. 18 String Quartets* as performed by the *Quatuor Talich*:


----------



## George O

Serge Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Sonata No. 1, op 1

Sonata No. 2, op 14

Visions Fugitives, op 22

Michel Béroff, piano

on EMI La Voix de Son Maitre (France), from 1983


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*/ Alban Berg Quartett + guests


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torrelli (1658-1709): Concerto a Quatro in G Major, Op.5, No.6

Giorgio Sasso conducting the Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Symphonies 1-4
Traggic Overture
Academic Festival Overture_

The Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer conducting


----------



## Albert7

Bruckner's Symphony 7 with Furtwangler right now:


----------



## isorhythm

Continuing my quest to understand what is so great about Schumann.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto Op. 36
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor Op. 47
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen









When this disc came out, some people marveled at how delicate, gorgeous, and _romantic_ the Schoenberg concerto sounds under Hahn's bow, and many of them wondered if this were some kind of overinterpretation on her part, but that's not the case at all. The music was always that amazing, lyrical effusion of melody, but she just plays it *well*.

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Hilary Hahn, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, cond. Marriner


----------



## Bruce

*Tunes*



Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 66360
> 
> 
> Allan Pettersson, Stig Westerberg, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Symphony No.2
> 
> His music doesn't sound pretentious, there's great modesty and sincerity in his *tune*.


Tune? You detected a tune in this!??! 

I've struggled with this symphony for years, but I think it's finally starting to coming together for me. I have the same recording--Westerberg and the Swedish RSO. Having heard much critical praise for this work, I figured it was worth some time to unravel in in my own mind.

I agree, though, this is not pretentious music. Anguished, maybe, but not pretentious.


----------



## brotagonist

They are back on the shelf. I gave them a lot of attention, taking care not to be too hasty, as I was sometimes tempted to do, since I had taken a pretty big bite all at once 

It was all StlukesguildOhio's idea :lol: I had started a thread about Lieder and received many, many leads, one of which was Othmar Schoeck's Elegie. This got me to exploring Schoeck. I soon discovered Notturno. It had been championed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. Christian Gerhaher studied under F-D. He recorded it, too, and had a whole slew of his own albums. Oh, my!

So, this is the last in my series of Lieder albums, if I can consider it such, since it is for voice and string quartet, but it was actually the beginning of my recent exploration:









Schoeck Notturno
Gerhaher, Rosamunde Quartett


----------



## maestro267

*Rawsthorne*: Symphony No. 1
Bournemouth SO/Lloyd-Jones

*Moeran*: Symphony in G minor
Bournemouth SO/Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Bruce

*Sunday Piano series*

I'm beginning my Sunday with some piano music:

Jeff Herriot - Green is Passing - Jeri-Mae Astolfi (piano)









Nothing all that earth-shattering about this work.

Bolcom - Frescoes -








Weber-Liszt - Oberon Overture - Alfred Brendel from this fine box set









And a truly inspiring performance of Mussorgsky's Pictures by Alice Sara Ott









I have an old cassette I found in a cut-out bin many years ago with Berman playing this (along with some of Shostakovich's Preludes). It was a very good recording, but two of the tracks on Pictures were out of order. Still, as the tape mechanism began to stick a bit, I looked for a replacement, and Ott's performance certainly matches Berman's for both passion and grace.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Zemlinsky* death day (1942).

View attachment 66371


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 1
Yefim Bronfman, piano
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen

One of the better performances, spoiled only by the disappointingly recessed sound.


----------



## Vasks

Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen









When this disc came out, some people marveled at how delicate, gorgeous, and _romantic_ the Schoenberg concerto sounds under Hahn's bow, and many of them wondered if this were some kind of overinterpretation on her part, but that's not the case at all. The music was always that amazing, lyrical effusion of melody, but she just plays it *well*.

*Schoenberg: "My music is not modern, it is merely badly played"*


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven:










*Beethoven: Fidelio (Highlights) / Dernesch, Vickers, Karajan, BPO, Chorus of the Deutsche Opera Berlin, et al*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

JACE, you've been on a Beethoven kick as of late and I've been on a Brahms one! We're lending each other our favorite composers! Just return him to me before the due date and you won't incur any fines.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stratas is such a fierce little thing- fantastic drama through and through.










Switching Teresas, I love this cd for the great captured Decca engineered sound of the young Berganza's voice.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> More Beethoven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Fidelio (Highlights) / Dernesch, Vickers, Karajan, BPO, Chorus of the Deutsche Opera Berlin, et al*


Karajan's Act I _Quartet_ with Dernesch is one of the most beautiful things I've heard in all of Beethoven.

Total thumbs up.


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 1
Krystian Zimerman, piano
Chicago Symphony
Pierre Boulez

My favorite Bartók 1.
Unlike the Bronfman recording, this one has fabulous sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Balthazar said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*
> 
> _*Nipponari*: Seven songs to Japanese lyrical poetry ~ Dagmar Peckova (soprano)_
> 
> _*Magic Nights*: Three songs to Chinese texts ~ Lubica Rybarska (soprano)_
> 
> _*Czech Rhapsody*: Cantata for baritone, chorus, orchestra, and organ ~ Ivan Kusnjer (baritone)_


Is Martinu's _Nipponari _pure_ Pelleas et Melissande _or what?- I like it too.


----------



## Heliogabo

Schubert, Winterreise, D911
Jonas Kaufmann, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

This is a marvelous cd.


----------



## omega

*Villa-Lobos*
_String Quartet No.9_
_String Quartet No.11_
Cuarteto Latinoamericano








*Beethoven*
_String Quartet No.15_
Tokyo String Quartet







Wonderful Adagio!

_______________

*Rautavaara*
_Violin Concerto_
Elmar Oliveira | Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra | Leif Segerstam








*Messiaen*
_Éclairs sur l'Au-Delà_
Orchestre de l'Opéra Batsille | Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Balthazar

*Dvořák ~ Stabat Mater*. Hereweghe leads the Royal Flemish Philharmonic.

*Berlioz ~ Harold en Italie*. Munch leads Boston. Fantastic recording.

*Reich ~ Double Sextet *(2007), *2x5* (2008). The second work has a seriously retro vibe.


----------



## Selby

Fredrik Ullén

Besides being a remarkable pianist, did y'all know that Mr. Ullén is a professor of cognitive neuroscience?

Interview discussing some of his work concerning how musical training affects the brain:






Followed by some of his Ligeti:


----------



## aajj

Bach - Partita in D Minor, BWV1004 & Sonata in C Major, BWV1005
Isabelle Faust, violin.










Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 1
Pollini / Abbado / Chicago


----------



## Kivimees

Spring has come to my tiny part of the world, and after spending the weekend trying to make the garden presentable (and not being nearly finished) and with Monday morning creeping up, it's time to put the weekend in suitable perspective:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This opera just_ exudes_ spring charm. I can never get enough Berlioz.










Shirley Verrett's fantastic in this.










I love the animated part of the the first movement to Joly Braga Santos' _Second Symphony_. It sounds like Miklos Rozsa.


----------



## maestro267

*Dvorák*: Requiem
Ambrosian Singers/London SO/Kertész


----------



## Heliogabo

Cd 2
First listening of:
Liszt, Faust symphony S108
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding part of my Schoenberg 'mini-survey':


----------



## George O

Serge Prokofiev (1891-1953): Sonata No. 7

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971): Petrushka (Three Scenes)

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937): Miroirs

Alexander Toradze, piano

on EMI Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1986


----------



## SimonNZ

Francesco Venturini Chamber Concertos Op.1 - La Cetra


----------



## opus55

*Ginastera*
String Quartets
_Cuarteto Latinoamericano_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> For *Zemlinsky* death day (1942).


I had no idea. I'm interrupting Bernstein's recording of Shostakovich's 7th symphony for Zemlinsky's 2nd string quartet and bowing my head reverentially.


----------



## George O

The Romantic Music of Dvorak

Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)

Sonatina in G Major, op 100

Four Romantic Pieces, op 75

Sonata in F Major, op 57

Henri Temianka, violin
Gerald Robbins, piano

on Orion (Los Angeles), from 1970

5 stars


----------



## starthrower

Kodaly-Sonata For Solo Cello by Janos Starker


----------



## Albert7

Khachaturian's Spartacus Ballet Suite No. 1


----------



## bejart

Schubert: Symphony No.1 in D Major, D.82

Riccaro Muti leading the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## SimonNZ

Rautavaara's Vigilia (All-Night Vigil) - Timo Nuoranne, cond.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman- Piano Four Hands


----------



## JACE

Now spinning:










*Mozart: Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"; Symphony No. 39; Symphony No. 40; Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" / Szell, Cleveland Orchestra*


----------



## Albert7

Khachaturian's Spartacus - Ballet Suite No. 3


----------



## tortkis

George Walker: Lilacs








Tangents for chamber orchestra
Lilacs for voice and orchestra
Wind Set for woodwind quintet
Sonata for Violin and Piano, No. 2
String Quartet, No. 2

Listening to George Walker's music for the first time. The style is modernistic, and I don't hear particularly vernacular elements. I like the string quartet the most.


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> JACE, you've been on a Beethoven kick as of late and I've been on a Brahms one! We're lending each other our favorite composers! Just return him to me before the due date and you won't incur any fines.


Fair enough!


----------



## DavidA

Tallis: Spem in alium

Chapel lie du Roi / Dixon

A very soothing nightcap!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lyonel Feininger, Fugues I and II*

Interesting painter who was trained first as a musician. It's hard to assess his music from these two small pieces, though.


----------



## Heliogabo

Bach/ Webern: Ricercar
Webern: Streichquartett (1905), version for chamber orchestra
Bach: Cantata No. 4 "Christ lag in Todesbanden" BWV 43
Webern: Fünf Sätze op. 5 (version for string orchestra)
Bach/ Webern: Ricercar


----------



## Bruce

*Salome*



Marschallin Blair said:


>


What a fabulous work to spend Sunday with! This was the first opera I really connected with. I had an Lp with Stratas, but I forget who the conductor was. Böhm most likely, but I seem to remember Karajan. Anyway, I now enjoy the Studer/Sinopoli recording, and have no complaints with it.


----------



## Bruce

*Violette*

At least for starters, my Sunday evening includes

Andrew Violette - Cello Sonata - Ben Capps (cello) with the composer at the piano









At over an hour, this becomes a bit tedious. The cello line doesn't vary much, though the writing for piano is quite interesting.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to another new acquisition -- *Beethoven's String Quartet No. 16, Op. 135* as performed by the *Amadeus Quartet*:










Beethoven Bicentennial Collection: String Quartets (Part I), Vol. VII


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff felt heroic at the gym*

Good evening TC! Back from the gym and now taking a pause from making dinner to post!









Two symphonies at the gym today, Beethoven's Third and Seventh were the choice for today. HvK led the Berlin Philharmonic in the cycle from the 1960s.

Making dinner now with the Eighth Symphony playing from the same set.


----------



## Vaneyes

A piano quartet's classical medley done tongue-in-cheek. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BKezUd_xw20#t=41


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> What an unusual cover photo. Usually, he is smiling radiantly... and his hair looks painted on


His facial expression says he trusted a fart.


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor
Barber: Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn


----------



## Heliogabo

More Bach this evening


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Piano Recital_

Wilhelm Backhaus


----------



## Heliogabo

MozartsGhost said:


> *Brahms*
> _Piano Recital_
> 
> Wilhelm Backhaus


I own this LP too. A gem.


----------



## JACE

*Earlier:*

Beethoven's String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 1, again performed by the Amadeus Quartet:










Beethoven Bicentennial Collection: String Quartets (Part I), Vol. VII

*And now:*

Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 "Choral," as performed by Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmett, Walter Berry, Herbert von Karajan, BPO, and the Vienna Choral Society:










Beethoven Bicentennial Collection: Symphonies & Overtures (Part II), Vol. II

First time that I've heard HvK's 1963 LvB 9. Good stuff.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

LENTEN IS COME
_13th Century Medieval English Songs_
*Briddes Roune*

Magnatunes


----------



## Albert7

Schubert String Quartet 15 w/ Kodaly Quartet:


----------



## Becca

Granville Bantok's Celtic Symphony (1940)
If you like Vaughan William's Tallis Fantasia or Elgar's Introduction & Allegro then you will probably like this symphony for 7 part string orchestra.


----------



## brotagonist

A première listen:








Debussy Pelléas et Mélisande
Jordan/Opéra de Monte-Carlo

_"...a profoundly moving performance."_ Gramophone Magazine, December 1991

_"Arguably the finest modern recording of Debussy's masterpiece, with ideal casting in the title roles..."_

I'm not sure how far I will get tonight... one disc for sure. It has Debussy's characteristic dreamlike atmosphere. I have been interested in hearing more aspects of Debussy's œuvre: this major work is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> What a fabulous work to spend Sunday with! This was the first opera I really connected with. I had an Lp with Stratas, but I forget who the conductor was. Böhm most likely, but I seem to remember Karajan. Anyway, I now enjoy the Studer/Sinopoli recording, and have no complaints with it.


Wonderful.

That said- have you heard the EMI Karajan/VPO with the young 'girlish' Hildegard Behrens? I love it more than the Stratas (though of course I love the Stratas for the raw drama). The VPO just roars and Karajan and the EMI sound engineers do a superb job in balancing Behren's voice so that it can be heard in all of its 'teenage-sounding' spoiled, minxy glory.


----------



## brotagonist

Fantastic! That's the one I bought. It should be here any day


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I find Tchaikovsky's _Festival Coronation March_ absolutely _magnificent_. Every time I hear it I think of all the glamorous palatial scenes from the movie _Nicholas and Alexandra_.










Mutter is to the 'sprightly-and-vivacious' manner born with her treatment of _Mozart's Sonata in F Major_, K. 377.


----------



## dreamer

Somebody shared this recording earlier this weekend, can't remember who, but thanks.






I'm at about the 30 minute mark (of like 108 minutes) ..beautiful stuff.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> That said- have you heard the EMI Karajan/VPO with the young 'girlish' Hildegard Behrens? I love it more than the Stratas (though of course I love the Stratas for the raw drama). The VPO just roars and Karajan and the EMI sound engineers do a superb job in balancing Behren's voice so that it can be heard in all of its 'teenage-sounding' spoiled, minxy glory.


As much as I also like Stratas, the Behrens/HvK is definitely my 'go to' _Salome_. It is a shame that there is no recording of Maria Ewing's Covent Garden Salome with Christoph von Dohnányi and with Anja Silja as Herodias - that was a great evening


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 66404
> 
> 
> Fantastic! That's the one I bought. It should be here any day


I'm excited for you!!

- Your neighbors may well not be. . . just ask mine. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I play that with _maximum _firepower!!!


----------



## JACE

NP:










Vivaldi: Concertos for Violin(s) & Concertos For Piccolo / Karl Ristenpart, Chamber Orchestra Of The Saare, Roger Bourdin (piccolo soloist), Georg-Friedrich Hendel, Klaus Schlupp & Hans Bunte (violin soloists)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now spinning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart: Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"; Symphony No. 39; Symphony No. 40; Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" / Szell, Cleveland Orchestra*


Have you ever_ heard _a more perfectly sprung, poised, and animated _Haffner_ than Szell's Cleveland performance?- I haven't; not even with Karajan and Beecham's greatest endeavors.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you ever_ heard _a more perfectly sprung, poised, and animated _Haffner_ than Szell's Cleveland performance?- I haven't; not even with Karajan and Beecham's greatest endeavors.


MB, I couldn't agree more.

I think Szell is marvelous in all four of these symphonies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB, I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I think Szell is marvelous in all four of these symphonies.


I like them all too- I just think that Szell's_ Haffner_ is a pearl beyond praise. Its utterly gorgeous in every way to me. I wouldn't change any interpretative nuance of his in that godlike first movement.

Elbows poised, thumbs up.

_;D_


----------



## Albert7

Bartok Piano Concerto 1


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to WMHT Live*

Listening now to a concert recording of the Albany Symphony Orchestra that aired tonight on WMHT-FM. David Alan Miller leads the ASO in:

ELGAR
Serenade for Strings

VAUGHN WILLIAMS
Tuba Concerto

MICHAEL DAUGHERTY
Reflections on the Mississippi Concerto for Tuba and Orchestra

BRAHMS
Symphony No. 3

Carol Jantsch plays the solo Tuba in the Vaughn Williams and the Daugherty.


----------



## Albert7

Ligeti's Hamburg Concerto






and


----------



## Albert7

Bach's Mottetto BWV 225


----------



## Pugg

Handel-Harty: Water Music Suite; Music For The Royal Fireworks;
Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Festival Chamber Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## papsrus

Charpentier: Litanies de la Vierge, Motets pour la Maison de Guise


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Clarinet and String Quartet:


----------



## Itullian

New recording reviews
KUSC.ORG


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Lilburn, Symphony No.2
"The Father of New Zealand Composition" never disappoints.


----------



## Albert7

Bach, Lobet den Herrn


----------



## Albert7

Mozart String Quintet in G minor 1st movement


----------



## Pugg

*Elena Souliotis* recital,I love this record.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Beethoven SYmphony 9 with Furtwangler.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7 said:


> Beethoven SYmphony 9 with Furtwangler.


Ooh, that's a very good recording. One of my favourites.


----------



## PeteW

Radio 3 is on fire this morning:

*Chopin* - Raindrop Prelude (Martha Argerich)
then
*Rodrigo *- Canario movement from Fantasia para un Gentilhombre


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Piano Concertos 9 &25 
*Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith's Mass - Fritz ter Wey, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For my money, this is the best recital record Caballe ever made. It was recorded in 1965 when she was at the height of her vocal powers. The prize for me here is the *Il Pirata* Mad Scene, which is beautiful as well as dramatically involved, but all the arias from the 1965 sessions are wonderful. In this recital she is a more propulsive singer, less inclined to linger over her trademark _pianissimi_, the voice as rich as plush velvet, seamless from top to bottom, her legato and breath control exemplary.

For this CD issue, RCA have added _Mira o Norma_ from Caballe's complete recording (with Cossotto), and the first part of the Mad Scene from *Anna Bolena*, beautifully sung but cavernously recorded and curiously shorn of its cabaletta, which leaves the disc feeling rather unfinished. This was recorded in 1970 and she has already slowed down rather a lot in 5 years. The duet from *Norma* displays both the advantages and disadvantages of the complete set, beautifully sung, but dramatically flaccid. Caballe's Norma is far better represented elsewhere, not least in the DVD of the live performance from Orange with Vickers and Veasey.


----------



## csacks

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 violins. Viktoria Mullova and Giuliano Carmignola, with Venice Baroque Orchestra conducted by Andrea Marcon. Another beautiful variation of "The 4 Seasons"


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss*, R.: Suite from Der Rosenkavalier; Don Juan

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.2, No.5, D.3

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazzari, violin


----------



## Selby

Happy Monday morning TC,

I'm starting the day's routine with this gem:

Hovhaness (1911-2000)
On the long total eclipse of the moon, July 6, 1982, Op. 367 
Nicola Giosmin, piano
from
Complete sonatas and sonatinas, Vol. 4









available on YouTube:


----------



## Guest

Brahms, Symphony no. 1

Berliner Philharmoniker.
Karajan.

I've just had a birthday and here I am finding myself really enjoying Brahms in my dotage. He also had a great beard and had a reputation for "being a grump." What's not to like?


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff catches up on Saturday Symphonies*

Bit late, but I've finally got a chance to listen to this past weekend's Saturday Symphony!

Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 39 "From The Outermost Skerries" by Hugo Alfvén. The Iceland Symphony Orchestra under the direction of Niklas Willén. Soloists are Arndis Halla (Soprano) and Johann Valdimarsson (Tenor).


----------



## Orfeo

*Matters of Things Nostalgic*
_*-From the Russians' Perspective*_

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VIII in E-flat major, op. 83 (1905-1906).
Concerto for alto saxophone & strings in E-flat major, op. 109 (1934).*
-The Russian State Symphony Orchestra/Valery Polyansky.
-Marc Chisson, alto saxophone.*
-The Russian National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.*

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. VI in E-flat minor, op. 23 (1919-1923).
-The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sergey Lyapunov*
Symphony no. II in B-flat minor, op. 66 (1917).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. III in A minor, op. 44 (1935-1936).
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Nikolay Medtner*
Sonata for violin & piano in B minor, op. 57 "Epic" (1938).
-Alexander Labko, violin.
-Yevgeny Svetlanov, piano.


----------



## Vasks

_Japanese orchestral music from the 1960's_


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - Missa Solemnis (Klemperer)*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Castelnuovo-Tedesco* death day (1968).


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten : War Requiem*
Bostridge/ Keenlyside /Cvilak


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - music for piano duet/two pianos. Includes a version of the Mathis der Maler symphony - I never even knew that Hindemith had made an arrangement for four-handed piano until I saw the disc's contents. I'm hopeful that anyone who likes the composer's piano works (esp. his three sonatas) would also like this interesting collection.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

First, second, and third movements










First and second movements










Ending chorus, Act I


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> First, second, and third movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and second movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ending chorus, Act I


Blows you know who away.....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Blows you know who away.....


Solti's _Tannhauser_?- _absolutely_ (Dernesch excepted).


----------



## manyene

MB, I think I prefer the original version of the VW London Symphony; when the original music is restored it becomes very evident that the cuts were at the expense of the flow of the music, arguably even its structure. Mind you, this is probably a minority opinion.


----------



## Becca

manyene said:


> MB, I think I prefer the original version of the VW London Symphony; when the original music is restored it becomes very evident that the cuts were at the expense of the flow of the music, arguably even its structure. Mind you, this is probably a minority opinion.


I *totally* agree


----------



## Becca

MoonlightSonata said:


> Lilburn, Symphony No.2
> "The Father of New Zealand Composition" never disappoints.


Most definitely...

I find it fascinating that, despite having studied with RVW, many of Lilburn's works seem to owe more to a Sibelian influence.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

manyene said:


> MB, I think I prefer the original version of the VW London Symphony; when the original music is restored it becomes very evident that the cuts were at the expense of the flow of the music, arguably even its structure. Mind you, this is probably a minority opinion.


I feel the same way that you and Becca do, manyene. The original version is the one I play most in all of its resplendent, restored glory.


----------



## dreamer

Vaneyes said:


> All except maybe the "bourbon on ice".


What? Is it the bourbon (Maker's 46)?..Or the ice? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Morimur

*Beethoven: Mass In C Major / Hickox, Collegium Musicum 90*


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* : Symphony no 9
*Herbert von Karajan *:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Martinu's Sinfonietta "La Jolla"


----------



## DiesIraeCX

JACE and Pugg both listening to my favorite recording of Beethoven's 9th on the same day (Karajan/'63). Makes me happy.  Weston, I hope you enjoy it as well when you work your way to it one of these days!

Tonight, I'll be listening to *Beethoven's* piano sonatas 12, 13, and 14 (Maurizio Pollini). Listening right now to *Webern's *Five Movements (Op. 5), Five Pieces for Orchestra (Op. 10), and Cantata #2 (Op. 31) (Robert Craft)


----------



## aajj

Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
Charles Dutoit / Montreal Symphony Orchestra










Bartok - Allegro Barbaro, Suite, Sonata, Romanian Folk Dances & others
Zoltan Kocsis, piano.


----------



## Mahlerian

Harbison: Great Gatsby Suite, Darkbloom Overture, Closer to My Own Life
Mary MacKensie, Albany Symphony Orchestra, cond. Miller









Sampling a recent release. Gatsby contains a number of invented pastiches of 20s big band music which are cleverly integrated with the more Bergian prevaling idiom. Darkbloom, written as an overture to a Lolita opera project that was scrapped in the wake of the Catholic Church's abuse scandals is an interesting piece, but I don't understand why the use of the flexatone, of all things. Closer to My Own Life is an orchestral song cycle, which didn't make that much of an impression. Generally I find Harbison's music polished but far less inspired than its models, and that holds for the most part here.


----------



## papsrus

Schubert No. 9, Haydn no. 88
Berlin Philharmonic, Furtwangler (DG)


----------



## Heliogabo

Haydn, symphonies 6-8, Le matin/Le midi/Le soir
Academy of st Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Mariner








Near to the Sinfonia Concertante ideas, this is a beautiful, almost barroque Haydn


----------



## pmsummer

CADENZA ON THE NIGHT PLANE
_Live Performance for Terry Riley's 50th Birthday_
*Terry Riley*
Kronos Quartet

Innerweb Downlode


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The early demise of a great artist is always cause for regret. Lorraine Hunt Lieberson lost her battle with lung cancer in 2006 at the age of 52.

Originally a violinst and violist, she only seriously took up singing in her 30s, starting as a soprano, but soon gravitating to mezzo roles. Her personal radiance and sincerity made every performance an event, whether on the concert platform or on stage. This lovely recital, recorded at the Wigmore Hall in 1999, is a wonderful memento of her great gifts.


----------



## Kivimees

Yesterday I managed to find something theme-based for overworking in the garden. I tried to find something similar for today, but there's nothing in my meager collection devoted to soothing aching muscles. But I did find this old friend, an LP from the early 80s, the first for Lepo Sumera:









The real treat here is Pantomiim, which is performed by Hortus Musicus (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hortus_Musicus). Sadly, I can find nothing for this piece on youtube etc. You will simply have to believe me when I say it's great.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert:*
- Messe in G-Dur D167
- Tantum ergo Es-Dur D962
- Der 23. Psalm 'Gott ist mein Hirt' D706 op/ post. 132

*Robert Schumann*
- Requiem fur Mignon op. 98B (aus Goethes 'Wilhelm Meister')

*Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe*
*Barbara Bonney *& *Brigitte Poschener* (Soprano)
*Dalia Schaechter* & *Margareta Hintermeier* (Alto)
*Jorge Antonio* (Tenor) *Andreas Schmidt* (Bass)









This one of my favourite choral discs at present. Franz Schubert's Choral works are really enjoyable as is Robert Schumann's Requiem fur Mignon. Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe are in wonderful form, performing with beauty and supporting the singers as perfectly as one would hope.

Barbara Bonney stands out for me, an extremely beautiful Soprano with a great deal of expression. That said, all of the soloists are excellent on this superb live recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Jos

Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky, cantata version opus 78

London Symphony Orchestra (and chorus), Andre Previn
Anna Reynolds is the mezzo-soprano in the 6th movement, "the field of the dead". Sad and beautiful.

The Eisenstein movie, with the original music, is somewhere on YouTube.

EMI, 1971. U.K. Pressing


----------



## Selby

Koechlin (1867-1950)

Les Heures persanes, Op. 65 (1916-19)
Michael Korstick, piano


----------



## JACE

This again:










*Beethoven: Fidelio (Highlights) / Dernesch, Vickers, Karajan, BPO, Chorus of the Deutsche Opera Berlin, et al*


----------



## Morimur

*Beethoven: The Symphonies (Chailly) (5 CD)*

Best Beethoven symphony cycle ever recorded-_not for sissies_.


----------



## aajj

Boccherini - Sextets
Ensemble 415


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax perform Rachmaninov's Cello Sonata:


----------



## Morimur

JACE said:


> Now listening to Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax perform Rachmaninov's Cello Sonata:


*Yo-Yo Mama!*

Sorry Jace, couldn't resist.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke, Concerto Grosso No.1
I adore this concerto. It is so eclectic, so rapidly-changing.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Mozart's Oboe Concerto K314 - Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe and cond.


----------



## omega

*Hindemith*
_Konzertmusik for strings and brass_
Herbert Blomstedt | San Francisco Symphony








*Nielsen*
_Symphony No.5_
Neeme Järvi | Göteborgs Symfoniker








*Messiaen*
_Un vitrail et des oiseaux (A Stained-Glass Window and Birds)_
Yvonne Loriod (piano) | Karl Anton Rickenbacher | Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin








*Honegger*
_Symphony No.3 "Liturgique"_
Mariss Jansons | Roayl Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Scriabin ~ Oeuvres pour piano*. Alexander Melnikov plays Sonatas 2&3, Cinq Préludes, Fantaisie, et al.

*Fauré ~ Piano Quintets, Opp. 89 & 115*. Quintetto Fauré di Roma perform these utterly beautiful works.

*Reich ~ Piano Phase *(1967). Maki Namekawa and Dennis Russell Davies play two pianos.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some absolutely marvelous music... beautifully performed.

Her story is quite interesting as well. Marcelle Meyer was the muse of the Groupe des Six and a champion of Modern music. She was hired by Henri Screpel, the founder of the legendary label, Les Discophiles Français which he had established in 1941 during the Occupation. Parisians hungered for entertainment to distract them from the war and the German troops. The theaters were always full and there was a healthy market for 78rpm albums.

Meyer recorded not only Poulenc and Stravinsky as well as Richard Strauss, but also Baroque composers: Bach, Scarlatti, Couperin, and Rameau. Screpel was curious about "Early Music". The term "Baroque" was not yet employed as it is today, but rather defined the entire period from Monteverdi through Mozart and Haydn. The common repertoire of "classical music" of the time began with Beethoven rather than Bach. (One reason Glenn Gould's Goldberg Variations was such a groundbreaking recording). The situation was slightly different in France as the harpsichord had be revived by the 1880s along with composers mostly "forgotten" elsewhere such as Couperin and Rameau. Debussy, Ravel, and Pierne had all built upon composers of the French "Baroque" and J.S. Bach was more respected and performed in France than in Germany.

Immediately after the war, Meyer was almost completely forgotten... until Screpel had her sit down before a set of microphones and begin to capture her playing. Meyer's performances were fluid, colorful and full of the sensuality inspired by Debussy and Ravel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

One of my favourite piano sets - Schubert's 8 Impromptus & 3 Piano Pieces D899/935/946 plus the Allegretto D915.

The first disc is rather stingy time-wise (the Wanderer Fantasy or the Moments Musicaux could have fitted on easily without noticeably affecting the 'oneness' of the other works) but that is only one of two minor quibbles - the other is for the somewhat precious sleevenotes and photography. But the actual music and the playing of it...phew...


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Haydn's Op. 55 String Quartets as performed by the Amadeus Quartet:


----------



## Albert7

Janacek's Lachian Dances


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> One of my favourite piano sets - Schubert's 11 Impromptus & 3 Piano Pieces D899/935/946 plus the Allegretto D915.
> 
> The first disc is rather stingy time-wise (the Wanderer Fantasy or the Moments Musicaux could have fitted on easily without noticeably affecting the 'oneness' of the other works) but that is only one of two minor quibbles - the other is for the somewhat precious sleevenotes and photography. But the actual music and the playing of it...phew...


Worthy of a desert island.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Foerster's String Quartet No.1 - Stamic Quartet


----------



## csacks

Via Spotify, a nice disc called "Schubert for Two", Gil Shaham and Göran Sollscher. Full of those lovely tiny pieces by Schubert, filled with intimacy and warmth.


----------



## elgar's ghost

aajj said:


> Worthy of a desert island.


As is the bloke who wrote the sleevenotes. :devil:


----------



## aajj

elgars ghost said:


> As is the bloke who wrote the sleevenotes. :devil:


If you're referring to the neuroscientist's thoughts on the physiology of great music - or whatever ... that bloke goes to a separate desert island. :lol:

Scriabin - Vers La Flamme
Richter

Listening on youtube.


----------



## aajj

csacks said:


> Via Spotify, a nice disc called "Schubert for Two", Gil Shaham and Göran Sollscher. Full of those lovely tiny pieces by Schubert, filled with intimacy and warmth.
> View attachment 66440
> View attachment 66441


In addition to those small pieces, a wonderful violin-guitar arrangement of the 'Arpeggione' Sonata.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

R. Strauss: Tod und Verklarung
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Franck: Symphony in D Minor Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

The final two discs in this set, and they are absolutely superb. Both orchestras play their hearts out for Monteux, this is an absolutely outstanding version of the the Siegfried Idyll, then a stunning performance of the Franck Symphony - the Richard Strauss work is brilliant too, what a superb conductor Monteux was, this set is a really worthy memorial to the wide range of works he conducted, I shall come back to it again and again.


----------



## SimonNZ

Charles Wuorinen's String Quartet No.1 - Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## Selby

Messiaen (1908-1992)

Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus (1944)
Steven Osborne, piano


----------



## Alfacharger

St. Patrick's day is tomorrow so why not start with an Irish band playing Bruckner.










Then some great Elfman.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842): Sinfonia in D Major

Donato Renzetti leading the Orchestra della Toscana


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> on the radio:
> 
> Mozart's Oboe Concerto K314 - Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe and cond.


Looks like he's drinking milk through a long straw.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rihm's Étude d'après Séraphin - Ensemble 13, Manfred Reichert


----------



## Selby

Beethoven (1770-1827)

The Late Piano Sonatas (2013)
Igor Levit, piano

currently: Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 110 (1821)









A wonderful rendition. Expressive, intelligent, sincere. You can feel some of that youthful energy, but I don't think it detracts.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius Jon Vickers/Constance Shacklock/Marian Nowakowski/Rome RAI Orchestra and Chorus/Sir John Barbirolli

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

This live recording of "Gerontius" from Rome in 1957 is fascinating. Jon Vickers is on superb form, a very operatic Gerontius, and very enjoyable too. Nice also to hear Constance Shacklock, who was for so many years a stalwart of the last night of the proms, in a major role. The only let down is Nowakowski, whose pronunciation is a bit iffy to be honest. Funny that both of Barbirolli's recordings of this work suffer in this respect, his studio performance having the Finnish bass Kim Borg. Nonetheless this is a very passionate reading and well worth hearing, especially for Vickers. The Berlioz Symphony is a splendid fill-up, and all in all I'm very pleased with this set which I picked up for a couple of pounds.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: _String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance"_ (Emerson Quartet)

One of the most memorable openings of any string quartet. One of my favorites.


----------



## brotagonist

Been listening to this yesterday and today:









Schoeck Notturno
Gerhaher, Rosamunde Quartett

The way the voice and the strings wrap around one another is amazing. It is more a string work with vocal parts. At first, I was curious how the Lenau poems and the Keller one would fit together, but the latter acts as a coda in the final movement of the piece. This is marvellous


----------



## SimonNZ

Lera Auerbach's 24 Preludes - composer, piano


----------



## opus55

*Mahler*
Lieder aus «Des Knaben Wunderhorn»
_Jessye Norman|John Shirley-Quirk
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_


----------



## bejart

Ludwig Spohr (1784-1859): String Quartet No.21 in B Flat, Op.74, No.2

New Budapest Quartet: Andras Kiss and Ferenc Balough, violins -- Laszlo Barsony, viola -- Karoly Botvay, cello


----------



## tortkis

Simeon Ten Holt: Complete Multiple Piano Works - Irene Russo, Fred Oldenburg, Sandra van Veen & Jeroen van Veen (Brilliant Classics)









I got this yesterday and listened to Lemniscaat. Part I was a bit tedious, but the music became more dramatic and gained momentum in Part II. Also listened to Incantatie, which sounded attractive from the beginning to the end. These works somewhat resemble Canto Ostinato, but it is fine to me.


----------



## Albert7

Dvorak String Quartet 12


----------



## Bruce

*Salome by HvK*



Marschallin Blair said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> That said- have you heard the EMI Karajan/VPO with the young 'girlish' Hildegard Behrens? I love it more than the Stratas (though of course I love the Stratas for the raw drama). The VPO just roars and Karajan and the EMI sound engineers do a superb job in balancing Behren's voice so that it can be heard in all of its 'teenage-sounding' spoiled, minxy glory.




No, I have not. But will soon--it's now on my to-listen-to list. Thanks for the recommendation. It's been a couple of years since I heard the complete opera, so it's about time. . . .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> If you're referring to the neuroscientist's thoughts on the physiology of great music - or whatever ... that bloke goes to a separate desert island. :lol:
> 
> Scriabin - Vers La Flamme
> Richter
> 
> Listening on youtube.


Richter's 1955 _Vers la Flamme_ is just tremendous. His control, tone, and balances are unbelievable.

I have to get this.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Can I get my chores done in time tonight in order to sit down with this new discovery- and to listen to it right proper while following along with the libretto- God I hope so. _;D_


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's The Viola in my Life IV


----------



## opus55

*Haydn*
Missa in Angustiis "Nelson Mass"
_Felicity Lott,soprano|Carolyn Watkinson,contralto|Maldwyn Davies,tenor|David Wilson-Johnson,bass
The English Concert Choir
Nicholas Parle,organ
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock_


----------



## Albert7

Stravinsky's Moments for Piano and Orchestra- Richter


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> St. Patrick's day is tomorrow so why not start with an Irish band playing Bruckner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some great Elfman.


I really like Elfman's score to_ Sleepy Hollow_- which sounds like Bernard Herrmann (who I believe is his favorite composer).


----------



## Albert7

Schumann SYmphony 1 - Furtwangler.


----------



## Albert7

Bach: Preludium & Fuga in e, BWV 548


----------



## tortkis

Lucien Durosoir (1878-1955): String Quartet No. 1-3 (1919-1934) - Quatuor Diotima








I think these are outstanding works. Elegant and powerful, with rich and complex texture, and no lack of attractive melodies.


----------



## KenOC

Justin Heinrich Knecht's 1784 Symphony "The Musical Portrait of Nature", a pastoral symphony in five movements including storm! It was advertised in the AMZ on the same page as the advertisement for Beethoven's juvenile Electoral Sonatas. Beethoven was hardly likely to miss it! But Knecht, sadly, is no match for either Beethoven or Rossini. On YouTube.


----------



## Albert7

Elgar's My love dwelt in a northern land


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ivess, _Concord Sonata_
This really is quite fascinating. Ives is another composer to add to my to-listen list.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's For Stepan Wolpe


----------



## Heliogabo

KORNGOLD, E.W.: Piano Trio / SCHOENBERG, A.: Verklärte Nacht (arr. for piano trio) 
Fidelio Trio









A really outstanding performance of these works by the Fidelio trio


----------



## Itullian

Just an awesome 9th from Solti.................


----------



## Pugg

Howard Hanson - The Composer & His Orchestra

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgamg Rihm's Jakob Lenz - Arturo Tamayo, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

rt - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467 (Martha Argerich)






That second movement is so beautiful!


----------



## Albert7

Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande Act 5


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Concert for 3 pianos, Argerich, Gulda bros, Arming NJPO


----------



## Josh

Absolutely fantastic, and a steal at the current price.










http://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Symph...1426571133&sr=1-2&keywords=martinu+symphonies


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Piano Sonata K.457 in C minor - DANIEL BARENBOIM 1989


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming : Bel Canto .*
And that is exactly what it is ,:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Alberto Posadas' Kerguelen - François-Xavier Roth, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Albert7 said:


> Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande Act 5


Which version?

I've got Jordan/Monte Carlo on:









It has taken me quite a while to start to feel comfortable with it. I've had it on since about Saturday (along with a couple of other albums I have been able to file into my collection). I am beginning to be able to follow snippets of dialogue, which is nice, although I did download a libretto, just in case. This is kind of dreamy, not like most any other opera I've heard so far.


----------



## Itullian

Debussy


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart Piano Sonata No 2 F major K 280 Barenboim


----------



## Albert7

Horowitz Rach sonata no.2 op 36


----------



## PeteW

*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto 2*

A masterpiece; joy and excitement of the 1st and 3rd movements, with the heartbreak of the 2nd movement.
Gets me every time.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Mitterer's Coloured Noise - Klangforum Wien


----------



## Marilyn

Zbigniew Preisner - The double life of Veronika - Enfer


----------



## Kivimees

Update on yesterday's post:

I found a 2.5 minute sample of Lepo Sumera's Pantomiim

http://www.emic.ee/?sisu=heliloojad&mid=58&id=90&lang=eng&action=view&method=teosed#109

Scroll down to Pantomiim, about half way down the page (under Works for large ensemble)


----------



## csacks

I woke up feeling epic, so instead of listening to Beethoven, I decided to go for Mendelssohn´s 2nd Symphony. Jean Phillip de Vriend is conducting The Nederland Symphony Orchestra, The consensus vocalis, Judith van Wanroij and Patrick Henckens. 







PS: Safari did not want me to post this. It suggested to write Friend instead of de Vriend and Heineken instead of Henckens.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts quickly so as to get to bed*

Good morning TC on this rainy St. Patrick's Day in Albany!









Started off with a barn burner last night. Gustav Holst's 'The Planets' with Charles Dutoit leading the Montreal Symphony Orchestra. This one and James Levine's with the Chicago Symphony are my two top choices for this.









A pair of Third Symphonies next, these featuring the underrated and nearly forgotten Hans Gal and Robert Schumann, who really needs no introduction. Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan. Lovely symphony by Gal but the Schumann is not played well at all, in my opinion.









The rest of the night was chamber music. First, Felix Mendelssohn's String Quartets No. 1 & 2. The Gewaundhaus Quartet played.









Finished out with the Opus 1 Piano Trios by Beethoven. Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Jacqueline du Pre (cello) and Daniel Barenboim (piano) were the players.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade*

*Herman Krebbers * *Kirill Kondrashin* , *Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*


----------



## spradlig

@PeteW: I also love the dsch piano concerto #2. Despite decades of compulsive classical music listening, I didn't discover it until I watched the otherwise mostly regrettable movie _Fantasia 2000_.

I'm exploring the left-hand piano repertoire on YouTube and Spotify. I've discovered Max Reger's _Four Special Studies_, chamber works for piano and strings by Korngold and Schmidt, and Bax's _Concertante_ for piano left-hand and orchestra.



PeteW said:


> *Shostakovich: Piano Concerto 2*
> 
> A masterpiece; joy and excitement of the 1st and 3rd movements, with the heartbreak of the 2nd movement.
> Gets me every time.


----------



## csacks

Still with Jan Willem de Vriend, this time Henry Purcell´s Suite from King Arthur played by Combattimento Consort from Amsterdam. As it uses to happen to me, nice music for short time. The bass makes me feel tired.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto for Strings in C Minor, RV 112

Simon Standage conducting the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## schigolch




----------



## jim prideaux

Josh said:


> Absolutely fantastic, and a steal at the current price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Symph...1426571133&sr=1-2&keywords=martinu+symphonies


can I respectfully recommend that you listen to the slow (second) movement of the 2nd Symphony as a 'stand alone' as it is (to these ears)one of the most beautiful pieces of music I know!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the strife, struggle, and heroism of Mravinsky's Erato endeavor.

Sometimes 'regime change' starts at home.

_;D_


----------



## Selby

Happy Tuesday morning from the Pacific Northwest TC:

Cras (1879-1932)
Flûte, harpe & cordes 
Hurel, Langlamet, Fraffin, da Silva, and Demarquette

currently: String Trio (1926)









Like wearing an oversize cardigan.


----------



## pmsummer

CELTIC WANDERERS
*The Pilgrim's Road*
*Altramar* 
Medieval Music Ensemble

Dorian


----------



## Bruce

*Harbison*



Mahlerian said:


> Harbison: Great Gatsby Suite, Darkbloom Overture, Closer to My Own Life
> Mary MacKensie, Albany Symphony Orchestra, cond. Miller
> 
> Sampling a recent release. Gatsby contains a number of invented pastiches of 20s big band music which are cleverly integrated with the more Bergian prevaling idiom. Darkbloom, written as an overture to a Lolita opera project that was scrapped in the wake of the Catholic Church's abuse scandals is an interesting piece, but I don't understand why the use of the flexatone, of all things. Closer to My Own Life is an orchestral song cycle, which didn't make that much of an impression. Generally I find Harbison's music polished but far less inspired than its models, and that holds for the most part here.


I agree, and this is well articulated. I've not heard Harbison's music based on other models, and Darkbloom intrigues me. But of his other music I'm familiar with, there just seems to be something lacking. Extremely well crafted, but as you say, lacking in inspiration.


----------



## Bruce

*Believe*



Kivimees said:


> Yesterday I managed to find something theme-based for overworking in the garden. I tried to find something similar for today, but there's nothing in my meager collection devoted to soothing aching muscles. But I did find this old friend, an LP from the early 80s, the first for Lepo Sumera:
> 
> View attachment 66424
> 
> 
> The real treat here is Pantomiim, which is performed by Hortus Musicus (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hortus_Musicus). Sadly, I can find nothing for this piece on youtube etc. You will simply have to believe me when I say it's great.


I, for one, believe you. I have not heard Pantomiim, but have recently heard his 6th symphony, and it is immensely enjoyable. I've been looking for something else by which to explore Sumera's compositions, and this looks like it will fit the bill. So to speak.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part I "Das Rheingold" in four scenes.
-John Tomlinson, Brinkman, Clark, Linda Finne, Eva Johansson, Bridgett Svenden, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. II in C minor (Hass edition).
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Horst Stein.

*Carl Maria von Weber*
Overture "Euryanthe."
Invitation to the Dance (arr. Berlioz).
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Horst Stein.

*Richard Strauss*
Fantastic Variations on a Theme of Knightly Character "Don Quixote."
-Raphael Wallfisch, cello.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Fantasy "The Sea."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - The Taming of the Shrew Overture (Chailly/London)
Biarent - Cello Sonata (Drobinsky/Cypres)
Blockx - Flemish Dances (Rahbari/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Morimur

*Franz Schubert - (2006) Death and the Maiden (Takacs Quartet, Rosamunde)*

The 4th greatest composer of all time...


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Haydn: String Quartets, Opp. 71 & 74 / Griller String Quartet*

These performances are included in the _*Big Haydn Box*_, which is still available on amazon (download only) for 99 cents:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert - String Quartets 13 & 14.

Then Copland's output for violin/piano, an entertaining set which comprises of four early miniatures, three transcriptions from Billy The Kid/Rodeo, the Violin Sonata and an arrangement of the late Duo for flute & piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss: Daphne*

The creamy voice of *Renée Fleming*, to melt for :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's majesty for the opening choruses for my tastes and inclinations remains unrivaled. The Decca engineered sound is absolutely spectacular.


----------



## millionrainbows

Michael Torke: Color Music: Green

It sounds like Spring is here. It has a new cover, now. This is the old one. I wonder if it is remastered, and if it's any better?


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Missae Breves (Colln, Junghanel) (2 CD)*


----------



## millionrainbows

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haydn: String Quartets, Opp. 71 & 74 / Griller String Quartet*
> 
> These performances are included in the _*Big Haydn Box*_, which is still available on amazon (download only) for 99 cents:


I like all this old Vanguard stuff; it's recorded well. The remasters are usually good, too, because they played the tapes back on the original Ampex machines, but they were upgraded by Mark Levinson. The Purcell Suites are very good, and the Erik Satie/Abravanel, as well as the Mahler and Brahms with Utah SO/Abravanel. Some of these are out on DVD audio discs, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '88.


----------



## Vaneyes

Selby said:


> *Happy Tuesday morning* from the Pacific Northwest TC:
> 
> Cras (1879-1932)
> Flûte, harpe & cordes
> Hurel, Langlamet, Fraffin, da Silva, and Demarquette
> 
> currently: String Trio (1926)
> 
> View attachment 66469
> 
> 
> Like wearing an oversize cardigan.


Of course you do mean, "Happy St. Pat's Day!"


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> I like all this old Vanguard stuff; it's recorded well. The remasters are usually good, too, because they played the tapes back on the original Ampex machines, but they were upgraded by Mark Levinson. The Purcell Suites are very good, and the Erik Satie/Abravanel, as well as the Mahler and Brahms with Utah SO/Abravanel. Some of these are out on DVD audio discs, too.


Yes, I agree.

I particularly like the Abravanel/Utah SO Mahler 4 with Netania Davrath. Fantastic!


----------



## millionrainbows

Italian fare today: Malipiero String Quartet No. 8 (1963/4). Suitably advanced harmonically, as I would expect from this being his last one. This goes along with my view of the evolution of tonality, as being more "expanded" as it progresses through history, or through a composer's personal history (with the exception of George Rochberg, traitor, and Penderecki's last works after he had access to religion again).


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-10

View attachment 66476


Rudolf Buchbinder

I hadn't listened to this for quite some time and so I decided to go back through this set. I am finding it actually quite enjoyable. These readings remind me of Gulda's but with a hint of Serkin & Kempff. I agree where Buchbinder has decided to not take a few repeats in the early sonatas. I think actually prefer Sonata No. 1 without the repeats in the 1st and 4th movements. They seem less "jarring" and feel completely natural without them. Sound quality is some of the best available. I've enjoyed rehearing the first 10 Sonatas and am looking forward to the next 10.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's For Philip Guston.


----------



## Mahlerian

Chin: Cello Concerto
Alban Gerhardt, Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Chung









Ligeti: Cello Concerto
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-10
> 
> View attachment 66476
> 
> 
> Rudolf Buchbinder
> 
> I hadn't listened to this for quite some time and so I decided to go back through this set. I am finding it actually quite enjoyable. These readings remind me of Gulda's but with a hint of Serkin & Kempff. I agree where Buchbinder has decided to not take a few repeats in the early sonatas. I think actually prefer Sonata No. 1 without the repeats in the 1st and 4th movements. They seem less "jarring" and feel completely natural without them. Sound quality is some of the best available. I've enjoyed rehearing the first 10 Sonatas and am looking forward to the next 10.


I have Buchbinder's Teldec recordings of LvB's sonatas too, and I like them very much. 

Perhaps my favorite of the lot: Buchbinder's recording of the Sonata No. 15 "Pastoral." TERRIFIC. :cheers:


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruno Maderna: Quartetto (1946). In the vein of Malipiereo, whom he studied with, this is an early unpublished work. It looks like the CD is OOP.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dallapiccola; Maderna. Two of my favorite serialists. This'un's OOP too.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dallapiccola: Chamber music. Fantastic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*


----------



## Jos

View attachment 66479


Max Reger, Paul Hindemith. Stringtrios.

Philharmonische Solisten Berlin.

The Reger trio is the more traditional one. Hindemith's second slow part has that typical eerie feeling I know from his Sonata da chiesa.

EMI/Electrola. Early '70s


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: _Préludes, Livre I_ (Krystian Zimerman) - The Debussy Edition

Debussy's music has that unique characteristic of making time seem to stand still for a little bit.

"Claude Debussy's Préludes are 24 pieces for solo piano, divided into two books of 12 preludes each. Unlike previous collections of preludes, such as those of J.S. Bach and Chopin's Op. 28, Debussy's do not follow a strict pattern of key signatures.
Each book was written in a matter of months, at an unusually fast pace for Debussy. Book I was written between December 1909 and February 1910, and Book II between the last months of 1912 and early April 1913." - Wiki

From The Debussy Edition. Pictured on the right is the standalone recording.


----------



## dreamer

Finished this last night. Wonderful.






Then I listened to part of one of those "best of " videos of Debussy's work, which was pretty good, too.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Brahms' First Symphony* as performed by *Eugen Jochum and the LPO*:










Towering, magnificent, sublime.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

JACE said:


> Now listening to *Brahms' First Symphony* as performed by *Eugen Jochum and the LPO*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towering, magnificent, sublime.


I'm intrigued by your love of Jochum for Brahms' symphonies, would this recording by chance be the same recording that's in your 20-CD Box set? This recording is on Spotify, but not the box set. If so, I'll have to give Jochum's Brahms 1st a listen soon!


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'm intrigued by your love of Jochum for Brahms' symphonies, would this recording by chance be the same recording that's in your 20-CD Box set? This recording is on Spotify, but not the box set. If so, I'll have to give Jochum's Brahms 1st a listen soon!


DI,

For some reason, the image isn't appearing. Regardless, the recording in the box set is the same as this one:










EDIT:
Oh. It just appeared.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan brings the nobility of the horns to the fore in _Light Cavalry_- and he makes the Berlin strings sing like its epic Liszt.










Marriner's _Vienna Jubilee_ just sparkles without apology like the best champagne.

This music is pure after party enchantment. . . it works well at work too._ ;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Of all the roles Callas sang, it was probably Lucia which created the biggest furore. Back in the early 1950s, nobody took the opera very seriously. It was considered a silly Italian opera in which a doll-like coloratura soprano ran around the stage showing off her high notes and flexibility. There is a hilarious description of the characters in E.M. Forster's _Where Angels Fear To Tread_ attending a provincial performance of *Lucia di Lammermoor*. Here he describes the prima donna's first entrance.

_Lucia began to sing, and there was a moment's silence. She was stout and ugly; but her voice was still beautiful, and as she sang the theatre murmured like a hive of happy bees. All through the coloratura she was accompanied by sighs, and its top note was drowned in a shout of universal joy._

For anyone who loves opera or Italy, I heartily recommend this self-mocking tale of the English abroad.

But back to Callas, who first sang the role of Lucia on stage in Mexico in 1952. A few months earlier she had sung the first part of the Mad Scene at a concert in Rome. After Mexico, she would sing it in Florence, Genoa, Catania and in Rome before appearing in Karajan's legendary production at La Scala at the beginning of 1954, a production that subsequently travelled to Berlin (one of her most famous recorded live performances) and Vienna. It was also one of the roles she chose for her U.S. debut in 1954 in Chicago and at the Met in 1956. Her last performances of the role were in Dallas in 1959 (in the same Zefirelli production that made Sutherland a star at Covent Garden) and she made two recordings of the opera; this one in 1953 in Florence, shortly after stage performances there and the second in 1959 in London. After Norma, Violetta and Tosca it is the role she sang most often, so it is hardly surprising that she is so much associated with it.

Back in the 1950s it must have seemed unthinkable that such a large voice could tackle the role, and not only sing it, but sing it with such accuracy and musicality, giving the opera back a tragic intensity that people had forgotten, or didn't even know, was there. There is a touching story of Toti Dal Monte, an erstwhile famous Lucia herself, visiting Callas in her dressing room after a performance, tears streaming down her face, and confessing she had sung the role for years without really understanding its dramatic potential.

From Callas's very first notes, she presents a highly-strung, nervous character, but sings with impeccable _legato_, all the scales and _fioriture_ bound into the vocal line, the tone dark, but plangent, expressive but infinitely subtle. _Regnava nel silenzio_ is a model of grace, but she still manages to invest the words _di sangue roseggio_ with a kind of horror, whilst never resorting to glottal stops or other _verismo_ tricks. She understands that with _bel canto_ it is the arc of the melody, of the musical line that is paramount.

And so it continues, with her consolatory _Deh ti placa_ in the duet with Di Stefano's Edgardo, a duet of musical contrasts, in which Callas's Lucia is at its most feminine. The duet with Gobbi, their first encounter on disc together, is also full of contrasts, and Gobbi makes a much more interesting villain than Cappuccilli in her second recording, finding a range of insinuating colour that his younger colleague doesn't even hint at.

The Mad Scene is a miracle of long breathed phrases, with such lines as* Alfin son tua* heartbreakingly expressed, and of course here there are none of the problems with the top Ebs that we get in the second recording.

Di Stefano is more suited to Edgardo than he would be to Arturo in *I Puritani*, which was recorded soon after, and he is much to be preferred to the over-the-hill Tagliavini on the second recording. Serafin conducts a tautly dramatic version of the score.

The sound on this Warner issue still tends to distort and crumble in places. I guess that must be on the master, but the voices ring out with a little more truth.

Of course both Callas and Di Stefano can be heard together in the famous 1955 Berlin performances under Karajan, in sound which is not much worse than this, and that recording would still be my first choice amongst Callas's Lucias, for all that she eschews the first Eb in the Mad Scene. Under Karajan's baton and in a live situation she sings with effortless spontaneity, almost as if she is extemporising on the spot.

Still this first Callas studio recording is the one that got people talking and the one that quite possibly changed opinions about bel canto for many years to come. As such it has a historical significance which should never be forgotten.


----------



## Cosmos

John Adams - Century Rolls




I've been getting more and more into Adams' music because I adore the color in his orchestra writing


----------



## KenOC

Steve Martland, Horses of Instruction. The long title cut seems to be a mixture of techno, minimalism, maybe some gamelan, and acerbic Stravinskian motorism. Very energetic stuff.


----------



## Kivimees

Bruce said:


> I, for one, believe you. I have not heard Pantomiim, but have recently heard his 6th symphony, and it is immensely enjoyable. I've been looking for something else by which to explore Sumera's compositions, and this looks like it will fit the bill. So to speak.


Great! To that end, I've unearthed my other Soviet-era Sumera LP:









In addition to his 2nd symphony, this LP features Sumera's "Olümpiamuusika", a short piece commissioned for the 1980 Summer Olympics. Because of the boycott, many are unaware that the sailing events were in fact held in Estonia.


----------



## mountmccabe

Franghiz Ali-Zadeh - Chamber Music for Cello

Kanstantin Manaev (cello), Franghiz Ali-Zadeh (piano), Alexander Matrosov (accordian)


----------



## JACE

More Brahms:










*Brahms: Piano Pieces, Opp. 118 & 119 / Dmitri Alexeev*


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Bohuslav Martinů's Symphony No. 4 as performed by Neeme Järvi and the Bamberger Symphoniker:


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: 4 Ballades, Op. 10; Schubert: Piano Sonata D.537 / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*
Tremendous from start to finish.


----------



## George O

Vladimir Vlasov (1903-1986): Concerto No. 1

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Moscow Radio Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky

Henri Sauguet (1901-1989 ): Mélodie concertante

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Moscow Radio Orchestra / Henri Sauguet

on Melodiya / Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A Major, KV 581

Vlastimil Mares on clarinet with the Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert - complete works for Piano and String Trio. My set's on the Philips label but a picture of actual sleeve is eluding me.


----------



## dreamer

Enjoying this one.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke - Choir Concerto No.1
Absolutely heavenly.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Double post. The internet is being weird...


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.34 in E Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Selby

tortkis said:


> Lucien Durosoir (1878-1955): String Quartet No. 1-3 (1919-1934) - Quatuor Diotima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are outstanding works. Elegant and powerful, with rich and complex texture, and no lack of attractive melodies.


Absolutely. Along with Ropartz and Koechlin, this recording of Durosoir's string quartets was a highlight of the summer I dedicated to exploring french string quartets. It is fantastic.


----------



## Selby

Exploring some of the piano works of Lera Auerbach (b. 1974, Russia):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lera_Auerbach#Composition

24 Preludes: 




Samples from the Flight & Fire collection: http://music.uiowa.edu/creative-scholarly-work/recordings/flight-and-fire-music-lera-auerbach









Anyone have thoughts on her works.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:*
"Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K.450" (May 7, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K.453 No." (May 4, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Crumb, _Black Angels_
What a huge amount of notes!


----------



## Albert7

[Kocsis-Ránki] Mozart: Sonata for Piano four hands in D, K381


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel (best version)


----------



## SimonNZ

Mathias Spahlinger's Éphémère - Ensemble Recherche


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Three Voices


----------



## brotagonist

The next of my new operas showed up today (where's Salome!?), and what a surprise it is.









Puccini La Fanciulla del West
Mehta/Royal Opera House Convent Garden

I just heard the first Act (it's too late to hear the rest tonight). I sort of wanted to chuckle, during the preludes it almost sounds like a film soundtrack, but this is really a very nice opera! There is some beautiful music and lots of singing, of course. There are a good number of sound effects, like fingers snapping, gunshots, wind and cards rifling. The first time I heard the cards, I thought there was a massive gouge in the CD :lol: The language is a bit of an obstacle. I don't understand Italian, but the libretto is enclosed, so I will definitely follow eventually (I am a lot overwhelmed by all of the operas lately, so I think it will be next time around  ). I read the synopsis and the story is not as far-fetched for an opera as one might think. I believe I read that Puccini considered this to be his finest work. I haven't heard any of his others, but I know that this will grow on me. I am very pleased with all of my choices and can't wait to have them all here.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jean-Louis Florentz's Magnificat - Armin Jordan, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ Violin Concerto, Op. 64*. James Ehnes with Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia.

*Mendelssohn ~ Octet, Op. 20*. James Ehnes with the Seattle Chamber Music Society.

*Reich ~ The Cave*. Paul Hillier leads the Steve Reich Ensemble.

*Debussy ~ Préludes*. Pierre-Laurent Aimard at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland *: The BBC recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

brotagonist said:


> Puccini La Fanciulla del West
> Mehta/Royal Opera House Convent Garden


If you enjoy it, you might want to check the web for the video of Nina Stemme and Jonas Kaufmann in a recent production from Vienna. Outstanding in all respects, save for a rather unfortunate stagecraft choice at the end (which I won't spoil for you).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Symphony #8
Crumb, Vox Balaenae

Two rather different works here, but both very good ones.


----------



## tortkis

Selby said:


> Absolutely. Along with Ropartz and Koechlin, this recording of Durosoir's string quartets was a highlight of the summer I dedicated to exploring french string quartets. It is fantastic.


There is something very unique in his music. It's beautiful but also quite bold. Today I enjoyed this album containing a variety of chamber works: song, choir, wind quintet, piano trio, cello & piano.

Lucien Durosoir: Le Balcon (Alpha)









Also, I finished listening to the 12 discs of Dowland set by The Consort of Musicke. I am sure that I will keep listening to this exceptional album.

...and a couple of string quartets recommended in TC:
Pavel Haas String Quartet No. 2, by Pavel Haas Quartet ... Mostly in tragic mood, but the final movement is really funky!
Alex Mincek String Quartet No. 3, by Mivos Quartet ... It's like harsher Sciarrino. Thrilling.


----------



## Josh

Purchased for a whopping 95 cents at a thrift shop today. That's less than the price of a can of soda. It's mind-boggling how such amazing music can be had for so cheap while disposable pop drivel fetches top dollar, but I ain't complaining!


----------



## SimonNZ

Gavin Bryars' String Quartet No.1 "Between The National And The Bristol" - Balinescu Quartet


----------



## Albert7

Mozart Piano Concerto 21.


----------



## Josh

Picked this up for $2 at a thrift store last week. Yeah. Now playing Death and the Maiden.


----------



## Pugg

​*Anna Moffo*: portrait of Manon.


----------



## Albert7

Handel's Organ Concerto op. 7, no 3


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Impromptus, Op. 142, Op. 90 (Martijn van den Hoek).









Op. 90, to me, seems like the more interesting set of Impromptus, although I think Op. 142 is fantastic as well (especially No. 1 in F minor). A very good interpretation despite a relatively unknown pianist. Van den Hoek has a nice, 'glistening' touch and communicates the dramatic aspects of these pieces very well, imo.

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in E minor for Flute, Violin, Strings & B.c.; Suite in A minor for Flute, Strings & B.c. (Jed Wentz, traverso; Musica ad Rhenum).

Overture in C Major for 3 Oboes, Strings & B.c. (Jürgen Kussmaul, Viola d'amore; Amsterdam Bach Soloists).









A wonderful, Italian-style concerto to open the disc. Telemann's refreshing rhythms, use of counterpoint and instrumentation are masterful. Now listening to the excellent Suite in A minor.
The Overture in C Major opens in joyous and blazing style, and the famous 'Harlequinade' follows.


----------



## Albert7

Brahms' Viola Sonata op. 120 no. 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've always loved Karajan's 1977 9th. Fantastic energy and drive and a slow movement which is sublimely, serenely beautiful, it might even be the best of all Karajan's ninths.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

brotagonist said:


> The next of my new operas showed up today (where's Salome!?), and what a surprise it is.
> 
> View attachment 66490
> 
> 
> Puccini La Fanciulla del West
> Mehta/Royal Opera House Convent Garden
> 
> I just heard the first Act (it's too late to hear the rest tonight). I sort of wanted to chuckle, during the preludes it almost sounds like a film soundtrack, but this is really a very nice opera! There is some beautiful music and lots of singing, of course. There are a good number of sound effects, like fingers snapping, gunshots, wind and cards rifling. The first time I heard the cards, I thought there was a massive gouge in the CD :lol: The language is a bit of an obstacle. I don't understand Italian, but the libretto is enclosed, so I will definitely follow eventually (I am a lot overwhelmed by all of the operas lately, so I think it will be next time around  ). I read the synopsis and the story is not as far-fetched for an opera as one might think. I believe I read that Puccini considered this to be his finest work. I haven't heard any of his others, but I know that this will grow on me. I am very pleased with all of my choices and can't wait to have them all here.


And what an excellent recording this is. It reminds me that I saw Neblett and Domingo in their respective roles at Covent Garden around the time it was made. The production was absolutely fabulous and it remains one of my happiest opera memories. It certainly gets my vote.


----------



## SimonNZ

James MacMillan's String Quartet No.2 "Why Is This Night Different?" - Emperor Quartet


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chabrier: Bourree Fantasque/ Marche Joyeuse
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte/Menuet Antique/Menuet sur le nom de Haydn/Jeux d'eau/Miroirs/Le Tombeau de Couperin/Sonatine/Valses nobles et sentimentales/Gaspard de la nuit Marcelle Meyer

This set has been, thus far (three discs in out of seventeen), a revalation. Marcelle Meyer (1897-1958) is one of the unsung heroines of 20th century pianism. I bought this set having noticed Vaneyes extolling the virtues of her recordings of Rameau, and then done some research on the net. Any pianist for whom Alfred Cortot would rush onstage and kiss after a performance of a Saint-Saens concerto because he was so overwhelmed by it must have something going for them. This is a straight reissue of the EMI set of her complete commercial recordings. Currently on Amazon for £16.99 it is a real bargain, despint the fact that the documentation is the poorest I've ever seen on a set. You get track listings and recording dates..... and that's it!! Not even the names of the orchestras and conductors are listed on the concerted works!! Nor, indeed is Darius Milhaud credited as being the other pianist on his "Scaramouche"!! With the net of course you can track these down by searching, but I would have thought that listing other musicians involved would have been a basic requirement - and there is room enough on the back of the individual packets. However, that aside this is still the most tremendous value for money that I've come across for a long time. The EMI set had shot up to astronomical prices, so here it is for a pound a disc, and the playing is out of this world. When you play the piano yourself, and know a piece really well from recordings, you often have a conception in your head as to how you'd best like to play it were you to have the necessary technique so to do, well, when I heard "Miroirs" it was as though I'd met the very performance I would dearly love to give were I able. I've never heard it played better, and her performance of "Une barque sur l'ocean" is one of the greatest piano recordings that I've *ever* heard. To be honest, I'd have happily paid the asking price for the set just for her Ravel recordings, and there is more, much more treasure yet to come. I haven't even started on the Rameau or Couperin, and I can scarce wait to hear the Debussy preludes. The recordings are mostly from the 1950s, the sound is good warm mono, which suits the piano very well. I really cannot recommend this set too highly, for the price it is the bargain of the century and no one who cares about the piano and fine musicianship should be without it. Thanks Vaneyes for your enthusing over Mme. Meyer, for without it I would never have made this wonderful discovery. :tiphat:


----------



## Marilyn




----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1
Stephen Kovacevich
London Philharmonic
Wolfgang Sawallisch

Intense dramatic performance with wonderful phrasing by the pianist.
As fine a performance as I have ever heard.

Sure wish this pianist would choose one name and just stick with it!!


----------



## csacks

Good Morning TC from the today cloudy and autumnal Viña del Mar. For such cold weather, I will start with Sibelius´violin concerto, played by the unbeatable AS Mutter with André Previn and Straatkapelle Dresden.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/6; Piano Sonata in E minor, Hob. 16/34 (Alain Planès).









Planès plays these sonatas with wonderful tone and with obvious love for Haydn.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: French Suite No.3 in B Minor, BWV 814

Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listened to many concertos*

Good morning TC from cold Albany!









Finished out a play through of the symphonies of Hans Gal last night with a play of his Symphony No. 4 (in reality a Sinfonia Concertante for flute, clarinet, violin, cello and orchestra!). Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan in what is, I am pretty sure, the only recording of this wonderful work. Also included on the disc is Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 2.









Went with some Mozart next. Piano Concertos No. 22 (K. 482) and No. 24 (K. 491). Viviana Sofronitsky played the fortepiano while Tadeusz Karolak led the Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense.









I try not to beat new recordings into the ground, but I've come back to this one for the fourth time now... Monica Huggett playing the Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos. Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. I think I've fallen in love with this recording!









Finished out with the Miklos Rozsa Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante. Anastasia Khitruk (violin) and Andrey Tchekmazov (cello in the Sinfonia Concertante) were the soloists while the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra was led by Dmitry Yablonskly.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Symphonies Nos.5 & 8; Rosamunde Incidental Music

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven - early chamber works:

Piano Trios nos. 1-3 op. 1
String Trio no. 1 op. 3
String Quintet (reworking of Wind Octet) op. 4
Cello Sonatas nos. 1 & 2 op. 5


----------



## Vasks

*Martin Y Soler - Overture to "L'arbore di Diana" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
W.A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #8 (Ranki/Hungaroton)
F.J. Haydn - Symphony #49 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The _Arabesque_ on the _Piano Suite No. 1 _is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## hpowders

csacks said:


> Good Morning TC from the today cloudy and autumnal Viña del Mar. For such cold weather, I will start with Sibelius´violin concerto, played by the unbeatable AS Mutter with André Previn and Straatkapelle Dresden.
> View attachment 66495


Yes. This is my favorite performance of the Sibelius Violin Concerto.


----------



## Selby

This morning's program is coming form YouTube:

Copland's Piano Sonata: 





Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue:





And more Copland from David Northington:
The Cat and the Mouse: 



Three Moods: 



Four Piano Blues: 




He's released a two volume complete piano works, has anyone heard it?















I would love any feedback Copland lovers have.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part II "Die Walkure" in three acts.
-Poul Elming, John Tomlinson, Nadine Secunde, Linda Finne, Eva Johansson, Birgitta Svenden, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Guest

If you've ever thought to yourself, "I love Russian music on the piano, but 'Pictures at an Exhibition' and 'Islamey' are just not virtuosic enough," then this is the disc for you! Lordy! Much of the "Romeo and Juliet Fantasy" would keep a duet busy, let alone a solo pianist! Kuleshov is a virtuoso very much in the Horowitz tradition. Very good sound, too.


----------



## Pugg

​*Barber : Vanessa.*
*Steber/* Gedda/ Elias/ Tozzi/ Resnik


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Cyprien Katsaris
Philharmonia Orchestra
Eliahu Inbal

This collaboration goes for the big line and succeeds admirably.
Fifty one minutes of bliss.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 1999.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Sibelius Violin Concerto - Maxim Vengerov, Daniel Barenboim, Chicago S.O. (CSO)


----------



## Heliogabo

hpowders said:


> View attachment 66494
> 
> 
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1
> Stephen Kovacevich
> London Philharmonic
> Wolfgang Sawallisch
> 
> Intense dramatic performance with wonderful phrasing by the pianist.
> As fine a performance as I have ever heard.
> 
> Sure wish this pianist would choose one name and just stick with it!!


I listened to this yesterday on Spotify, because of your recommendation. Great performance indeed!


----------



## Heliogabo

This morning









Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
Harmut Haenchen
Alexandra coku, soprano

If not famous, this is a very nice 4th


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 66492
> 
> 
> Chabrier: Bourree Fantasque/ Marche Joyeuse
> Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte/Menuet Antique/Menuet sur le nom de Haydn/Jeux d'eau/Miroirs/Le Tombeau de Couperin/Sonatine/Valses nobles et sentimentales/Gaspard de la nuit Marcelle Meyer
> 
> This set has been, thus far (three discs in out of seventeen), a revalation. Marcelle Meyer (1897-1958) is one of the unsung heroines of 20th century pianism. I bought this set having noticed Vaneyes extolling the virtues of her recordings of Rameau, and then done some research on the net. Any pianist for whom Alfred Cortot would rush onstage and kiss after a performance of a Saint-Saens concerto because he was so overwhelmed by it must have something going for them. This is a straight reissue of the EMI set of her complete commercial recordings. Currently on Amazon for £16.99 it is a real bargain, despint the fact that the documentation is the poorest I've ever seen on a set. You get track listings and recording dates..... and that's it!! Not even the names of the orchestras and conductors are listed on the concerted works!! Nor, indeed is Darius Milhaud credited as being the other pianist on his "Scaramouche"!! With the net of course you can track these down by searching, but I would have thought that listing other musicians involved would have been a basic requirement - and there is room enough on the back of the individual packets. However, that aside this is still the most tremendous value for money that I've come across for a long time. The EMI set had shot up to astronomical prices, so here it is for a pound a disc, and the playing is out of this world. When you play the piano yourself, and know a piece really well from recordings, you often have a conception in your head as to how you'd best like to play it were you to have the necessary technique so to do, well, when I heard "Miroirs" it was as though I'd met the very performance I would dearly love to give were I able. I've never heard it played better, and her performance of "Une barque sur l'ocean" is one of the greatest piano recordings that I've *ever* heard. To be honest, I'd have happily paid the asking price for the set just for her Ravel recordings, and there is more, much more treasure yet to come. I haven't even started on the Rameau or Couperin, and I can scarce wait to hear the Debussy preludes. The recordings are mostly from the 1950s, the sound is good warm mono, which suits the piano very well. I really cannot recommend this set too highly, for the price it is the bargain of the century and no one who cares about the piano and fine musicianship should be without it. Thanks Vaneyes for your enthusing over Mme. Meyer, for without it I would never have made this wonderful discovery. :tiphat:


Moose of Shropshire, I'm so glad to see/hear you and SLGO have enjoyed Marcelle Meyer's great artistry. She's the perfect example for piano application of French Baroque...thought by many to be "owned" by harpsichord. And as you say, in such good sound.

As you also mention, her personal composer associations were top rung. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Furrer: Chamber Music*

*Aer*
Trio Catch
*...cold and calm and moving*
Ensemble Proton Bern, Matthias Kühn
*Lied*
Maximilian Haft (violin), Samuel Fried (piano)
*auf tonernen fussen*
Mira Tscherne (voice), Eva Furrer (flute)
*Studie for Piano*
Nicolas Hodges (piano)
[Musiques Suisse, 2015]

Lucid but melancholy-evoking contemporary chamber music. My first listen to Furrer. I'm enjoying this very much.


----------



## millionrainbows

Continuing my Italian excursion, Malipiero String Quartet No. 7 (1950). Malipiero never really left tonality until his eighth quartet. Working backwards through them, I expect no big surprises. Played well by the Orpheus Quartet. Some nice, bright music, good for Spring.


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Symphony No. 39 in E-Flat, K543
Bruno Walter / Columbia Symphony Orchestra










Copland - 
Sonata for Violin & Piano
Vitebsk: Study on a Jewish Theme for Piano, Violin and Cello

Paul Posnak, piano. Peter Zazofsky, violin. Ross Harbaugh, cello.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Paganini, Concerto per Violino e Orchestra n.1, Shlomo Mintz


----------



## starthrower

Ravel-L'enfant et les Sortileges 

Lorin Maazel's DG recording included in the Ravel Decca box.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Luigi Dallapiccola (1904-1975); Orchestral Works.* His most important works. Serialism at its best. He had to leave Italy and come to America, where his genius was recognized.

There's a certain drama to all of this music, and that's why it's so engaging. Webern-like in its sparse textures, Bach-like in his use of canons and counterpoint. You can tell that Dallapiccola does not consider "the method" to be the master, but only a tool. His music radiates with his own triumphant vision.

*Three Questions with Two Answers* is "a jewel of rarified timbral delicacy." Like all good Western classical music, this music is permeated with a spiritual essence.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : symphonies 3 & 8
*Carlos Kleiber *


----------



## JACE

Another library loaner:










Rossini: Overtures / Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## omega

*Dutilleux*
_Ainsi la nuit_
Arcanto Quartet








*Mahler*
_Das Lied von der Erde_
Iris Vermillon | Keith Lewis | Guiseppe Sinopoli | Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Jos

Debussy, stringquartet in G minor
Ravel, idem in F major

Le quator de Geneve.

Sms/concert hall


----------



## Mahlerian

Chin: Xi for ensemble and electronics
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Robertson









Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 5 for viola and orchestra, No. 6 for viola d'amore and orchestra, No. 7 for organ and orchestra
Wolfram Christ, Wayne Marshall, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Piano sonata No. 30 in E, Op 109
Piano sonata No. 31 in A flat, Op 110
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op 111
Andras Schiff* [ECM, rec. 2007]

At last I have got around to acquiring Schiff's 2007 recording of Beethoven's last three piano sonatas, and this is a spellbinding account of each, with immense power and precision and great poetry too. These are more 'spontaneous' readings than any of Brendel's three, with the excellent recording allowing one to follow the right hand lines with particular ease. I suppose you'd say that like Brendel, Schiff still occupies the 'cool / intellectual' end of the spectrum (but that's how I like my late Beethoven).

The only thing I have reservations about is the piano sound, which has a rather 'bell-like', reverberant quality(maybe it has more to do with the venue's acoustics though). Schiff is coy about the identity of the instrument he's used here (Steinway or Bosendorfer, but he's not saying which). It is an unusual sound and I may take some time to get used to it. But I have already decided that this is a great disc.


----------



## Kivimees

Soothing works for bassoon by Koechlin, a personal favourite:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Rimsky-Korsakov* birthday (1844).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni Piano Music Vol 3
Bach arr Busoni Organ Toccata, Adagio & Fugue BWV 564
Trois Morceaux Op 4 - 6 K 197
Second Ballet Scene Op 20 K 209
Two Dance Pieces Op 30a K 235a
Fourth Ballet Scene (in the form of a Concert Waltz) Op 33a K 238
Tanzwalzer Op 53 K 288
Indianische Tagebuch Book 1 K 267*
Wolf Harden [Naxos, 2006]

Another listen for this recent acquisition. I find Busoni's piano music to be a source of endless fascination. He's extremely inventive and his compositional style isn't really that alike to anyone else's that I know. Wolf Harden seems to have a good feel for Busoni. I haven't heard Hamelin in this repertoire, but nor have I really felt the need to look beyond this Naxos survey recently (though I do have some older discs too by Tozer and Blumenthal).


----------



## papsrus

Faure -- Melodies / Lieder
Elly Ameling, Gerard Souzay (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, BPO*
This doesn't _quite_ displace Serkin/Szell at the top of my list -- but it's a great record for sure.

Earlier:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" / Kiri Te Kanawa, Julia Hamari, Stuart Burrows, Robert Holl, Eugen Jochum, LSO & Chorus*
Can't get enough of this. I tried listening to another conductor's LvB 9, and I didn't make it through the first movement. So I came back to this CD: _"Ah!!!! Yes!"_


----------



## Haydn man

A new purchase and so a first listen
The tempo is very slow in the Gymnopedies, my wife felt it was so slow the music lost it's way ( she can be a harsh critic, but she might be right here)
Will explore the rest of the the disc tonight


----------



## Marschallin Blair

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Beethoven
> Piano sonata No. 30 in E, Op 109
> Piano sonata No. 31 in A flat, Op 110
> Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op 111
> Andras Schiff* [ECM, rec. 2007]
> 
> At last I have got around to acquiring Schiff's 2007 recording of Beethoven's last three piano sonatas, and this is a spellbinding account of each, with immense power and precision and great poetry too. These are more 'spontaneous' readings than any of Brendel's three, with the excellent recording allowing one to follow the right hand lines with particular ease. I suppose you'd say that like Brendel, Schiff still occupies the 'cool / intellectual end of the spectrum (but that's how I like my late Beethoven).
> 
> The only thing I have reservations about is the piano sound, which has a rather 'bell-like', reverberant quality(maybe it has more to do with the venue's acoustics though). Schiff is coy about the identity of the instrument he's used here (Steinway or Bosendorfer, but he's not saying which). It is an unusual sound and I may take some time to get used to it. But I have already decided that this is a great disc.


^^^ Is that a hair piece?- if so, I _like it_. . . Oh yeah, and Schiff's Beethoven too._ ;D_


----------



## cjvinthechair

Had a break - back with a concert for MARCH !

Marjan Mozetich - Passion of Angels, concerto for 2 harps 



Yasushi Akutagawa - Rhapsody 



Alexei Rybnikov - Capriccio for violin & orchestra 



Niccolo Castiglioni - Sinfonia con Rosignolo 



Lou Harrison - La Koro Sutro 




Hope something appeals !


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 3
Yefim Bronfman
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen

A really fine performance. These collaborators are speaking fluent Bartók here.

Delightful!


----------



## Heliogabo

Found this gem on Spotify (theres a copy on youtube as well)









very intriguing, and moving....


----------



## Balthazar

Leif Ove Andsnes plays piano works by *Grieg, Tveitt, Sæverud*, and others. The limpid beauty of these pieces and the clarity of Andsnes's playing make this disc just as appropriate in springtime as in winter.

*Lukas Foss ~ String Quartet No. 3*. I love this piece - highly recommended for anyone enjoying Reich's music this month. Foss works with the minimalist model but adds more variation and development than you generally find in Reich.

Joyce DiDonato sings arias by *Rossini*. In anticipation of seeing the Met re-broadcast this evening...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The last movement of Furtwangler's 1942 Schubert's _Ninth_ is distilled _NI-TRO-METH-ANE._










Mravinsky's _Marriage of Figaro Overture _and _Mozart Symphony No. 39_ are only slightly less inspired.










Wunderlich's so vibrant and sunny in this box set- I just love his singing in the _Queen of Spades_- and I'm not even that much into male singers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More early Beethoven this evening:

String Trio no 2 ('Serenade') op. 8
String Trios nos. 3-5 op. 9
Violin Sonatas nos. 1-3 op. 12

and three early wind compositions (if there's time...):

Sextet for 2 Clarinets, 2 Horns & 2 Bassoons op. 71 (1796)
Trio for 2 Oboes & English Horn op. 87 (1795)
Octet for 2 Oboes, 2 Clarinets, 2 Horns & Bassoons op. 103 (1792)


----------



## SimonNZ

Leopold Hofmann's Violin Concertos - Lorraine McAslan, violin, Nicholas Ward, cond.


----------



## Vronsky

*Lukas Foss -- Baroque Variations*









Lukas Foss, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra -- Baroque Variations


----------



## JACE

First listen. Picked this up at the library last night:










*Schoenberg: Piano Music / Maurizio Pollini*

This is really something. Very austere, very beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 2*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Early Unpublished Songs, Four Songs Op. 2, Six Songs Op. 3, Book of the Hanging Gardens Op. 15
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska









The hype for this set is absolutely warranted. In addition to a treasure trove of early and completely unknown lieder which show his indebtedness to Schubert and the German song tradition, this disc features an excellent Book of the Hanging Gardens and fine recordings of opp. 2 and 3.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Early Unpublished Songs, Four Songs Op. 2, Six Songs Op. 3, Book of the Hanging Gardens Op. 15


Thanks for the heads-up. I hadn't paid much attention; the cover turned me off - yet another overexposed cute chick. I'm sampling it on Spotify.


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> - yet another overexposed cute chick.


I think you just defined the null set.


----------



## csacks

Mendelssohn´s Complete String Quartets, by Talich Quartuor. The more I listen, the more I like.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I hadn't paid much attention; the cover turned me off - yet another overexposed cute chick. I'm sampling it on Spotify.


Yeah, I was wondering if the cover could be on anything good too. She's none of the singers, just a (heavily photoshopped) model. The booklet that comes with the set has all of the lyrics in German and liner notes from the pianist in German and English.


----------



## Guest

Rautavaara.
Piano Concertos nos. 2 and 3
Mikkola, piano.
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Klas.

Played this a lot but struggling to get into it (them). By turns pastoral and dissonant. I shall persevere!


----------



## Taggart

Pop classics. Excellent production and playing. The L'Arlésienne overture has a rich history being based on a 13th Century Provençal carol and also used by Lully for the Marche pour le Regiment de Turenne. Lovely folk atmosphere to it.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-Symphonies 1 and 7 performed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.....

spotted a cheap second hand copy of this Olympia CD on Amazon and could not resist-vigorous and 'determined' interpretation and while the sound might be a little dated it does have an attractive quality.....


----------



## mountmccabe

Selby said:


> Exploring some of the piano works of Lera Auerbach (b. 1974, Russia):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lera_Auerbach#Composition
> 
> 24 Preludes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samples from the Flight & Fire collection: http://music.uiowa.edu/creative-scholarly-work/recordings/flight-and-fire-music-lera-auerbach
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on her works.


I really like her set of Cello preludes.

For piano music my favorite may be the opus 31 Chorale, Fugue, and Postlude.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurre-Lieder*


----------



## Guest

While I prefer Bach's GV on the piano, this new string orchestra recording is certainly wonderful. Spreading Bach's dense musical lines among several groups of players clarifies the counterpoint, and of course, string instruments can sustain the notes longer and add some tasteful vibrato, so this version casts the music in an entirely different light. The Britten Sinfonia plays magnificently. Fantastic sound, too--sounds like the group was closely mic'd in a very reverberant church, so there's a perfect blend of presence/detail as well as ambience.


----------



## George O

Vladimir Vlasov (1903-1986): Concerto No. 1

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Moscow Radio Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky

Henri Sauguet (1901-1989 ): Mélodie concertante

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Moscow Radio Orchestra / Henri Sauguet

on Melodiya / Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971










Rostropovich enjoying his dog playing the piano.










Sauguet and his cat.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

csacks said:


> Mendelssohn´s Complete String Quartets, by Talich Quartuor. The more I listen, the more I like.
> View attachment 66523


This looks like a set I should explore. I do think this ensemble's Beethoven and Mozart is of the highest calibre.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Vladimir Vlasov (1903-1986): Concerto No. 1
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> Moscow Radio Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky
> 
> Henri Sauguet (1901-1989 ): Mélodie concertante
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> Moscow Radio Orchestra / Henri Sauguet
> 
> on Melodiya / Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rostropovich enjoying his dog playing the piano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauguet and his cat.


_Luuuuv-uuuuuuuuuUUUUUUV_ it._ ;D_


----------



## hpowders

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 3
Hélène Grimaud
London Symphony
Pierre Boulez

Highly personal account which I find entirely appropriate, given that Bartók didn't live to finish this concerto; 17 bars short.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart said:


> Pop classics. Excellent production and playing. The L'Arlésienne overture has a rich history being based on a 13th Century Provençal carol and also used by Lully for the Marche pour le Regiment de Turenne. Lovely folk atmosphere to it.


Isn't Tortelier's sultry _Aragonese_ from the _Carmen Suite_ just to_ die for_?!


----------



## Bruce

*Ginastera Variations*



Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1996, 1999.


I have this recording of the Variations, Piano Sonata and Piano Concerto. Good performances, but the volume is a little low. Some of Ginastera's best music, I think.


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Violin Sonatas in B-flat major, K378, and G major, K379
Rachel Podger and Gary Cooper.
I prefer Haebler and Szeryng, they get to the core, but this is a worthwhile set on period instruments.


----------



## Bruce

*Angels*



cjvinthechair said:


> Had a break - back with a concert for MARCH !
> 
> Marjan Mozetich - Passion of Angels, concerto for 2 harps
> 
> 
> 
> Yasushi Akutagawa - Rhapsody
> 
> 
> 
> Alexei Rybnikov - Capriccio for violin & orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> Niccolo Castiglioni - Sinfonia con Rosignolo
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Harrison - La Koro Sutro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope something appeals !


Now listening to Passion of Angels while I scan through the current listenings. This definitely appeals!


----------



## opus55

*J.S. Bach*
Mass in B minor
_Collegium Vocale|Philippe Herreweghe_


----------



## Bruce

*Chamber stuff*

Chamber music for me tonight:

Jason Kao Hwang - Burning Bridge I: Ashes, Essence









I'm not sure how to classify this, which I believe is a plus. It starts out almost spectral. I don't care for spectral music, and was about to discontinue, but it kind of morphed into jazz with an oriental flavor. I don't care for jazz, either, but the use of Eastern instruments really made it intriguing. Worth another listen.

Alfred Hill - String Quartet No. 6 in G, from this newly discovered set.









Haydn - String Quartet No. 18 in E, Op. 17, No. 1 - Schneider Quartet









The more I listen to these quartets, the more I like them. The sound is mono, unfortunately, but nice and clear. The Schnieder Quartet plays with an expressive, warm tone which enhances the music for me.

Franck - Piano Quintet in F minor, Petersen Quartet with Artur Pizzaro









The best recording of this quintet I've heard.

And finally, Elgar - Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 84 - Sorrel Quartet with Ian Brown









Which makes me wish Elgar had written more chamber music. Ethereally beautiful central movement.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *François-Frédéric Guy's recording of Liszt's B minor Sonata*:


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Sinfonia in C Major, Badley C8

Nicholas Ward conducting the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

Did some reorganizing to the iTunes music library and pulled out the Prokofiev Piano Concertos from the compilation into their own album. Vladimir Ashkenazy playing Sergei Prokofiev's Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3. Andre Previn leads the London Symphony Orchestra. I'm giving second tries to composers who haven't yet done anything for me so far.


----------



## JACE

*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*
CD 6 - Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein", 23 "Appassionata", 24 and 26 "Les Adieux"


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## Heliogabo

Listening to this intriguing chamber versions:









Mahler: Kindertotenlieder, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Quartettsatz; 
Busoni: Berceuse élégiaque.

Sara Mingardo, Musici Aurei, Luigi Piovano


----------



## Bruce

*Infante defunte*



Heliogabo said:


> Listening to this intriguing chamber versions:
> 
> View attachment 66539
> 
> 
> Mahler: Kindertotenlieder, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Quartettsatz;
> Busoni: Berceuse élégiaque.
> 
> Sara Mingardo, Musici Aurei, Luigi Piovano


That's really a beautiful cover for music of this type. And a tipo for the artist/designer. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Bruce said:


> I have this recording of the Variations, Piano Sonata and Piano Concerto. Good performances, *but the volume is a little low*. Some of Ginastera's best music, I think.


Yes, to my ears, the Piano Sonata (third and final work on the disc) is lower volume than the other two. The broad dynamics of Variations makes its lows challenging at times. PC seems normal. :tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos #3 and #4 (Jordi Savall)
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas #15, #16, #17 (Maurizio Pollini)


----------



## dreamer

Same piece as last night, but different conductor. This might be the third instance (in my young venture here) that I preferred Harnoncourt's performance when compared to another....I seem to better enjoy one of his recordings of St. Matthews Passion (although there are a few others I think I like), a Beethoven Symphony (#7?) and now this one. Not sure what it means, if anything....just an observation.  I can't really tell you why I enjoy this one better, but I do. Maybe I'll listen again.


----------



## Heliogabo

Bruce said:


> That's really a beautiful cover for music of this type. And a tipo for the artist/designer. :tiphat:


Yes indeed. Unfortunately there's no credit for the cover artist/designer. Just a site: lemondespetit.com


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Don Giovanni, arranged for String Quartet, Simrock Edition 1798

Quatour Franz Joseph: Olivier Brault and Jacques-Andre Houle, violins -- Helene Plouffe, viola -- Marcel Saint-Cyr, cello


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

One of the best depictions of the sea ever:





To celebrate R-K's birthday March 18, enjoy.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphonies 93, 94 "Surprise", & 95


----------



## dreamer

Huilunsoittaja said:


> One of the best depictions of the sea ever:
> .......
> 
> To celebrate R-K's birthday March 18, enjoy.


Thanks for the link! wonderful!


----------



## Itullian

Soulman Carlo...................


----------



## science

Since my last check-in:


----------



## SimonNZ

^From that list I'd be voting for five Hyperion albums . The Rachmaninov and the Taverner, if I stick to my usual two.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> ^From that list I'd be voting for five Hyperion albums . The Rachmaninov and the Taverner, if I stick to my usual two.


Yeah, I don't think any of that has made it to the polls yet! But I hope to make many more polls... like, hundreds more....


----------



## Becca

Carl Nielsen's _Maskarade_, a delightful opera which ought to be known for more than just it's overture.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Rimsky-Korsakov's birthday with the Russian Easter Festival overture performed by Svetlanov/Philharmonia. This is an excellent recording of the overture and Antar. Recommended.


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio Lotti's Vesper Psalms - Matthias Jung, cond.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Switching gears back to classical tonight and I'm working my way through these two wonderful recordings of Carl Nielsen's string quartets. I really like the production and performance of these recordings by the Young Danish String Quartet. The sound is vibrant and each instrument can be heard cleanly and clearly. The performance is outstanding! Full of life and energy and passion. You can really feel the dynamics of these quartets as they come alive in their hands.



















Kevin


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> Carl Nielsen's _Maskarade_, a delightful opera which ought to be known for more than just it's overture.
> 
> View attachment 66552


That's one I need to check out.


----------



## brotagonist

I don't want to bore anyone, but new albums take a few days for me to absorb, and that goes double for operas. I had this on this morning and am listening to it again now:









Puccini La Fanciulla del West
Mehta/Convent Garden

Maybe I'm starting to feel less alienated by the Italian. That's a start. I just don't feel up to a libretto session right now, not until all of the rest of the operas finally arrive and have had a preliminary introductory listen. As for the music, I love it. I wouldn't be surprised if this opera influenced the music in cinema and television Westerns.


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak 8, Belohlavek, new Decca recording.
KUSC.ORG


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> ...I'd be voting for five Hyperion albums....


Has anyone noticed that Hyperion albums cannot be sampled on Amazon? I own very few of them because of that.


----------



## tortkis

brotagonist said:


> Has anyone noticed that Hyperion albums cannot be sampled on Amazon? I own very few of them because of that.


They don't sell digital albums anywhere except on their web site. I usually hear samples and buy mp3/flac there.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*

_Fidelio_

Don Fernando..... Kieth Engen

Don Pizarro..... Dietrich Fisher-Dieskau

Florestan..... Ernst Hafliger

Leonore..... Leonie Rysanek

Rocco..... Gottlob Frick

Marzelline..... Irmgard Seefried

Jaquino..... Friedrich Lenz

Bavarian State Choir
Alfred Leder, Choirmaster

Bavarian State Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

brotagonist said:


> Has anyone noticed that Hyperion albums cannot be sampled on Amazon? I own very few of them because of that.


But they can be sampled on Hyperion's own site:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/

Its a pity if you only have a few of them because of that. I'd say they've had the most consistent high quality of any label for near two decades now.

edit: whoops, tortkis said this already

but really its a very good website. You can often read their famously extensive liner notes there.


----------



## Heliogabo

brotagonist said:


> Has anyone noticed that Hyperion albums cannot be sampled on Amazon? I own very few of them because of that.


And there's no Hyperion albums on Spotify.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Octet; *Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet
*Vienna Octet*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 3 (1889)


----------



## SimonNZ

Thomas Ades' Arcadiana - Mivos Quartet


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 2 (1881)


----------



## Albert7

Mozart - Sinfonia K. 504 ("Praga") - I movimento


----------



## Albert7

Mozart: Symphony No.38 In D, K.504 "Prague" - 3. Finale (Presto)


----------



## SimonNZ

Grazyna Bacewicz's String Quartet No.4 - Warsaw Quartet

high time this was added to my SQ nominations


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : Kaufmann *


----------



## Albert7

Mozart : "Conservati fedele" K23


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 4 (1908)


----------



## SimonNZ

Tippett's String Quartet No.4 - Britten Quartet


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Sir Donald Tovey - Symphony in D-major, Op.32 (1913)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> Tippett's String Quartet No.4 - Britten Quartet


I have that recording!
What did you think of it?


----------



## Albert7

Bruckner's Symphony 7- Celibadache conducting the BPO


----------



## Marilyn




----------



## SimonNZ

MoonlightSonata said:


> I have that recording!
> What did you think of it?


I was initially indifferent, but its grown on me more with every listen. Tonight was the first time I really started appreciating it.

Multiple recommendations on the SQ thread keep me revisiting these things, usually with positive results like this.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These are wonderfully inventive works with a surprisingly wide range of colour. Great performances from John Holloway with Tragcomedia and Davitt Moroney.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: La fanciulla del West
1958 recording (Franco Capuana)


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.6, No.5

Adrian Shepherd leading Cantilena


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there were Russians!*

Good morning TC from cold Albany! There were nothing but Russians on my iPod last night!









New pickup got first play last night. The two Violin Concertos by Dmitri Shostakovich. Dmitry Sitkovetsky played solo violin while Andrew Davis led the BBC Symphony Orchestra. I hadn't heard the second Violin Concerto until last night. Will be playing this one again soon.









Two versions of 'Pictures at an Exhibition' next. First, the original solo piano version with Vladimir Ashkenazy playing the piano. Second, Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Philharmonia Orchestra in his own orchestration. Much different than the usual Ravel orchestration. The only thing that disappointed me was the 'Great Gate of Kiev'. I think I've only heard one (Reiner with the CSO) that does it justice, IMO.









Rachmaninoff this time and his Symphony No. 1 and Symphonic Dances. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Poor Rachmaninoff only ever heard his first symphony played once and it was a complete disaster. If only he had heard it played this well!









Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and probably his most famous piece, Sheherazade. Usually I go with the Reiner\CSO recording but I break out this one every once in a while too. Eugene Ormandy leading the Philadelphia Orchestra. Also included are the Russian Easter Festival Overture and the Capriccio Espagnol.









Lastly, Tchaikovsky. Symphony No. 5, the Slavonic March and the 1812 Overture. Leonard Bernstein led the New York Philharmonic. In all honesty, I tune out after the Symphony No. 5 is over. The Slavonic March bores me and the 1812 Overture is much too silly to ever take seriously.


----------



## Haydn man

Some spirited playing of these SQ's with a good recording thrown in


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding session of Beethoven's early chamber music:

Triosatz (Hess catalogue no. 48 - early 1790s)
Piano Trio no. 4 ("Gassenhauer") op. 11
Septet for Violin, Viola, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello & Double Bass op. 20
String Quartets nos. 1-6 op 18


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Pletnev's lightness of tone.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vasks

_Some tough nuts to crack...music of Babbitt & Martino_


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to the first suite in *Franz Liszt's Années de pèlerinage* as performed by *Lazar Berman*:










So much beautiful music here.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part III "Siegfried" in three acts.
-Siegfried Jerusalem, John Tomlinson, Clark, Gunther von Kannen, Kang, Birgitta Svenden, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.

*Ernest Chausson*
Symphony in B-flat, op. 20.
Symphonic Poem "Viviane."
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA APOSTOLORUM (1568)
_Messa d'Intavolatura d'organo_
*Claudio Merulo*
Frédéric Muñoz, organ
Grupo Vocal Grégor
Dante Andreo, director

Naxos


----------



## Vesteralen

I've been meaning to explore some of Haydn's sonatas for some time now. This seems like a very good disc with which to start.


----------



## Bruce

*Hyperion*



brotagonist said:


> Has anyone noticed that Hyperion albums cannot be sampled on Amazon? I own very few of them because of that.


Yes, I have noticed that. They can be sampled on iTunes, though.

I can understand reasons for recording companies limiting access to their tracks, but on the other hand, such limitations often steer me in the direction of recording which I _can _sample. With so much competition, I'd think that one would want to offer as much access as possible to those recordings.


----------



## Bruce

*Scharwenka*



Dave Whitmore said:


> Franz Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 2 (1881)


Listening now as I peruse the current listenings. I've only heard a few chamber works by Scharwenka, and didn't care much for them. But his piano concerto is quite nice. Thanks for posting, Dave. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Bartok:
"Piano Concerto No. 2" (January 19, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Piano Concerto No. 3" (January 17, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Bruce

*Tovey*



Dave Whitmore said:


> Sir Donald Tovey - Symphony in D-major, Op.32 (1913)


I'm familiar with Tovey only through his analysis of Beethoven's works. I didn't even know he was a composer until a year or two ago, but this is really nice. Again, a tipo to you, Dave! :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Russians with Homer*



Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from cold Albany! There were nothing but Russians on my iPod last night!
> 
> . . . .


I'll have to give that recording of Pictures a listen. I've only ever heard Ravel's orchestration, but it's so good I have not been tempted to test other waters.

By the way, is that a picture of Homer? Cute little guy!!


----------



## Bruce

*Babbit and Martino*



Vasks said:


> _Some tough nuts to crack...music of Babbitt & Martino_
> 
> View attachment 66595


They are indeed challenging works. I've got a copy of Martino's Fantasies and Impromptus, and am still trying to figure out how it's put together.


----------



## Bruce

*Mish-mash, but mostly Schumann*

Various genres for me to start the day:

Faure - Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120 by the Beaux Arts Trio









I remember when these guys decided to call it quits as an ensemble. Almost as bad as when the Beatles broke up. Almost, but not quite.

Schumann - Kreisleriana - Rubinstein (piano)









Schumann - Overture to Schiller's "Die Braut von Messina", Op. 100 - Masur and the Gewandhaus Orchestra









From an old MHS Lp for which I can find no image. Though from this picture, it looks like Masur is conducting Schumann. Maybe even the overture.

And Schumann's Fourth Symphony from a BBC Music Magazine disc. Noseda conducts the BBC PO.


----------



## brotagonist

The excellent comments in the thread on Spectralism were impetus for taking a break in the Wild-Westera :lol: that I had on again.

This was suggested by joen_cph:

Tristan Murail l'esprit des dunes
[Interpreten unbekannt]

I'm glad I followed some of the discussion on the thread. I now understand this music. I had no idea that it was based on fractional tones and such. It makes sense to me now and my listening is enlightened.


----------



## Morimur

*Claude Debussy - Chamber Music • The Three Sonatas • String Quartet • Syrinx*

Claude Debussy - Chamber Music • The Three Sonatas • String Quartet • Syrinx (Quartetto Italiano, Grumiaux, Gendron)


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Stokowski* conduct *Brahms' Second Symphony*, a recording that's included in this set:










_Leopold Stokowski: The Columbia Stereo Recordings_


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Reger* birthday (1873).

View attachment 66602


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Now listening to *Stokowski* conduct *Brahms' Second Symphony*, a recording that's included in this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Leopold Stokowski: The Columbia Stereo Recordings_


Pic, no doubt, is of maestro demonstrating his bust enlargement technique.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Grazyna Bacewicz's String Quartet No.4 - Warsaw Quartet
> 
> high time this was added to my SQ nominations


Great music and cover, Simon.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Verhulst: Mass, op.20*
*Matthias Bamert* conducting this excellent piece .


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 20*

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2; *Strauss: Burleske
Rudolf Serkin, George Szell, Cleveland Orchetra; *Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra










To my ears, Serkin, Szell, and the Clevelanders are just as effective in Brahms' Second Piano Concerto as they are in the First. There's the same heady blend of muscular, dramatic force combined with lyrical, inward intensity. Serkin, Ormandy, and the Philadelphians also admirably perform Strauss' _Burleske_. It's an interesting piece -- but, from my vantage point, it's Brahms' concerto that earns the laurels.


----------



## Vronsky

*György Ligeti -- Le Grand Macabre*









György Ligeti, Symphony Orchestra and Chorus of the Gran Teatre del Liceu, Michael Boder -- Le Grand Macabre


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hpowders

Roy Harris Symphony No. 7
New Zealand Symphony
Hugh Keelan

Reflective of the tranquil, happy times for many (but not all Americans) in 1955, this is a peaceful, tuneful, harmless neo-romantic work.

The reason to get this disc though is for the fine performance of the great Schuman Symphony No. 6.
Too bad these forces didn't pair the Schuman 6th with another Schuman Symphony.

Only 49 minutes of music, when a CD can hold 80? No excuse for that!


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR TWO GUITARS, VOL. 1
*Hans Werner Henze*
Ensemble Villa Musica
Jürgen Ruck, guitar
Elena Casoli, guitar

MD&G


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


>


*Lenny*: _"Give me a hug"_
*Maestro Bernstein*: _"OK! You deserve one!"_


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Early unpublished songs, Brettl-lieder (cabaret songs)
Claudia Barainsky, Urs Liska









Like his attempt at Zeitoper, Von Heute auf Morgen (but not quite _that much_) the Brettl-lieder show very clearly why Schoenberg couldn't be a composer of popular hits; his tendencies towards making things complex affected even the works he expressly intended as simple and easy-to-understand. That said, these songs do have their own charm once one gets past that odd friction between the light tone and the complicated setting.


----------



## Albert7

Sitting here at the Apple Store and listening to this off my iPod classic:









So far, much better than the Sarah Leonard I heard earlier this month.


----------



## Morimur

Albert7 said:


> Sitting here at the Apple Store and listening to this off my iPod classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, much better than the Sarah Leonard I heard earlier this month.


Beautifully designed cover.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Wagner*: _Parsifal, Act II_ (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth)

Was this Wagner's most understated opera? Also, is there video of this performance on DVD, I feel like I _need_ it!


----------



## aajj

Debussy - Violin Sonata
Shlomo Mintz & Yefim Bronfman










Janacek - In the Mists 
Rudolf Firkusny, piano.










Sibelius - Symphony No. 6
Paavo Berglund / Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## pmsummer

THE ISLAND OF ST. HYLARION
_Music of Cyprus 1413-1422_
*Ensemble Project Ars Nova*

New Albion


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> Debussy - Violin Sonata
> Shlomo Mintz & Yefim Bronfman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janacek - In the Mists
> Rudolf Firkusny, piano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius - Symphony No. 6
> Paavo Berglund / Chamber Orchestra of Europe


Likes for everything minus the uninspired Berglund Finlandia-cycle Sibelius. How could he go so flaccid after doing that fantastic earlier EMI/Bournemouth set?


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Richard Wagner*: _Parsifal, Act II_ (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth)
> 
> Was this Wagner's most understated opera? Also, is there video of this performance on DVD, I feel like I _need_ it!


Yes, it is.
Horst Stein, traditional.
Sinopoli, modern
both on yt.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Wing on Wing_ for orchestra and two coloratura sopranos



















Nic Raine's re-recording of Miklos Rozsa's epic 1950 MGM spectacle gets total thumbs-up for performance _and_ absolutely, stellar recorded sound.










VI


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Has anyone noticed that Hyperion albums cannot be sampled on Amazon? I own very few of them because of that.


As some have already said, *Hyperion website*.

Also, for Hyperion and just about all other labels,* Allmusic website*.

IIRC, *BIS website* does entire albums. :tiphat:


----------



## csacks

I have listening today to Ferenc Fricsay, in his complete recordings on Deutsche Grammophon. At this very moment listening to Arthur Honegger´s Concertino for Piano and Orchestra. I love Fricsay´s conduction. Sharp, smooth, sober. After being listening to many conductors these days, Fricsay, Abbado and Bernstein are in my podium.


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> Since my last check-in:
> 
> View attachment 66550


Vote for 5? The 5 DGs.:tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Veljo Tormis:









Our small nation's voice.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Rostropovich enjoying his dog playing the piano.


That Rattle with his arms folded? Lemme get my glasses.


----------



## padraic

My Dad recently brought down a bunch of CDs for me to rip. This was one of them.


----------



## brotagonist

padraic said:


> My Dad recently brought down a bunch of CDs for me to rip. This was one of them.
> 
> View attachment 66609


Too bad you didn't listen to it :devil:


----------



## padraic

lol I'm listening to it right now


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Lohengrin: Overture to Act I_
Christian Thielemann | Staatskapelle Berlin
Here on YouTube
Simply wonderful! Listen to what Thielemann does at 5:30 and onwards!

*Brahms*
_Piano Concerto No.1_
Vladimir Ashkenazy | Bernard Haitink | Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: Violin Concerto in B minor
Znaider (violin)/Staatskapelle Dresden/Sir Colin Davis

*Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 2 ("A London Symphony") (original version)
London SO/Hickox


----------



## Kivimees

More Tormis:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Yes. This is my favorite performance of the Sibelius Violin Concerto.


Over Jascha?

I do love her playing- and of course Sinopoli's handling of the first climax in the first movement which is more heroically done than any other performance I've ever heard of the piece.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LIGETI PROJECT IV
_Hamburg Concerto, Double Concerto, Ramifications, Requiem_
*György Ligeti*
Marie-Luise Neunecker, horn
Caroline Stein, soprano
Margriet van Reisen, mezzo soprano
Heinz Holliger, oboe
Jacques Zoon, flute
London Voices
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Jonathon Nott; conductor 
ASKO Ensemble / Schönberg Ensemble, Reinbert de Leeuw; conductor

Teldec


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Levine handles the third movement so sweepingly gorgeously that it sounds like something from _Swan Lake_.










Vicky. Vicky._ Vicky!_ She is just sweetness _itself_ in this.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Over Jascha?
> 
> I do love her playing- and of course Sinopoli's handling of the first climax in the first movement which is more heroically done than any other performance I've ever heard of the piece.


Confession time: Heifetz's sound has never really appealed to me. That fast vibrato. I just don't like it. Of course, he's technically assured beyond belief. But his playing hasn't ever _moved_ me. I'll take Oistrakh over Heifetz any day of the week.

If you'll pardon the jazz comparison: Heifetz has always reminded me of Benny Goodman, another technically SUPERB musician -- likely the best of his generation on his instrument (in the jazz field, at least). But Goodman is another instrumentalist whose playing leaves me cold.


----------



## csacks

Marschallin Blair said:


> Over Jascha?
> 
> I do love her playing- and of course Sinopoli's handling of the first climax in the first movement which is more heroically done than any other performance I've ever heard of the piece.


I do have to listen to Jascha Heifetz. Which version would you recommend? (I do not know if is there more than 1).

A nice story about this: I had a patient who was Jascha Heifetz´s classmate in Lithuania. I went to his house (I am a doctor) and he was listening a CD from a box by EMI with all his recording, from the oldest, done over wax cylinders to the last one. We talked for hours about music. A very nice old gent. More coincidently, my grand father was in the same jewish school, in Vilna, but my grandfather was younger. The world is so small!!!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Confession time: Heifetz's sound has never really appealed to me. That fast vibrato. I just don't like it. Of course, he's technically assured beyond belief. But his playing hasn't ever _moved_ me. I'll take Oistrakh over Heifetz any day of the week.
> 
> If you'll pardon the jazz comparison: Heifetz has always reminded me of Benny Goodman, another technically SUPERB musician -- likely the best of his generation on his instrument (in the jazz field, at least). But Goodman is another instrumentalist whose playing leaves me cold.


I feel the same way. Heifetz always sounds cold and predictable. I find Menuhin, Milstein and Stern were greater artists-communicating more feeling in their playing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Confession time: Heifetz's sound has never really appealed to me. That fast vibrato. I just don't like it. Of course, he's technically assured beyond belief. But his playing hasn't ever _moved_ me. I'll take Oistrakh over Heifetz any day of the week.
> 
> If you'll pardon the jazz comparison: Heifetz has always reminded me of Benny Goodman, another technically SUPERB musician -- likely the best of his generation on his instrument (in the jazz field, at least). But Goodman is another instrumentalist whose playing leaves me cold.


I quite understand.

I do like Heifetz's formidable technique in his Sibelius Violin Concerto though- especially his handling of the pyrotechnics at the end of the first movement.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> I quite understand.
> 
> I do like Heifetz's formidable technique in his Sibelius Violin Concerto though- especially his handling of the pyrotechnics at the end of the last movement.


I used to love Heifetz/Hendl Sibelius, but one day I simply found it too fast; like his Mendelssohn; like his Brahms; like his Tchaikovsky; like his Bruch 1.

I think Heifetz' best performance is of the Glazunov Concerto.

But I do agree, nobody digs into the strings in the third movement coda of the Sibelius Concerto like Heifetz does.

Someone should release a CD "Heifetz: Final Codas."


----------



## Albert7

All day long with pals. Flux Quartet rendition of Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> I used to love Heifetz/Hendl Sibelius, but one day I simply found it too fast; like his Mendelssohn; like his Brahms; like his Tchaikovsky; like his Bruch 1.
> 
> I think Heifetz' best performance is of the Glazunov Concerto.
> 
> But I do agree, nobody digs into the strings in the third movement coda of the Sibelius Concerto like Heifetz does.
> 
> Someone should release a CD "Heifetz: Final Codas."


_De gustibus non est disputandum_, certainly.

<_Clink_.>

I _love_ the fire-branding qualities of the Heifetz/Reiner Tchaikovsky and Brahms _Violin Concertos_.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Luigi Nono*: _Sofferte Onde Serene_ (Maurizio Pollini)

"Nono returned to the piano (with tape) for his next piece, ...Sofferte onde serene... (1976), written for his friend Maurizio Pollini after the common bereavement of two of their relatives (See Nono's Programme note|Col Legno,1994). With this work began a radically new, intimate phase of the composer's development." - Wikipedia









*Karlheinz Stockhausen*: _Tierkreis (Zodiac) "Trio Version"_






Suzanne Stephens, clarinet
Kathinks Pasveer, flute and piccolo
Markus Stockhausen, trumpet and piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio Lotti's Missa Sapientiae - Balthasar Neumann, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Falla*: Nights in the Gardens of Spain, w. Meyer/RAI NSO/Rossi (Rome live, May 12, 1958). This concert was six months before Marcelle Meyer died.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mdtQK-cNcV4#t=372


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> I do have to listen to Jascha Heifetz. Which version would you recommend? (I do not know if is there more than 1).
> 
> A nice story about this: I had a patient who was Jascha Heifetz´s classmate in Lithuania. I went to his house (I am a doctor) and he was listening a CD from a box by EMI with all his recording, from the oldest, done over wax cylinders to the last one. We talked for hours about music. A very nice old gent. More coincidently, my grand father was in the same jewish school, in Vilna, but my grandfather was younger. The world is so small!!!


_Fabulous_ story- thanks for sharing. What a small world we live in!_ ;D_










I like Heifetz's _violin playing_- but I really love how Sinopoli does the first movement on his Philharmonia DG endeavor with Shaham.

I like it heroic sounding. Sinopoli brings it.

His treatment of the first climax in the first movement is one of my favorite moments in all of Sibelius.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to *Bach's The Art of the Fugue*, as arranged and conducted by *Hermann Scherchen*:


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> ...I really love how Sinopoli does the first movement on his Philharmonia DG endeavor with Shaham.
> 
> I like it heroic sounding. Sinopoli brings it.
> 
> His treatment of the first climax in the first movement is one of my favorite moments in all of Sibelius.


That sounds great, MB. I've saved the Sinopoli/Shaham Sibelius VC as a playlist in Spotify.

I'll have to give it a listen sometime soon.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruce said:


> Yes, I have noticed that. They can be sampled on iTunes, though.
> 
> I can understand reasons for recording companies limiting access to their tracks, but on the other hand, such limitations often steer me in the direction of recording which I _can _sample. With so much competition, I'd think that one would want to offer as much access as possible to those recordings.


It could be something Amazon have decided, if, say, Hyperion arent giving them the 80% margin or whatever they screw out of publishers and labels, saying unless they give them the terms they want they wont have access to Amazon's services like this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> That sounds great, MB. I've saved the Sinopoli/Shaham Sibelius VC as a playlist in Spotify.
> 
> I'll have to give it a listen sometime soon.


I just wish that Sibelius took that melody and fleshed it out and developed it into some sort of a tone poem: Its exotic and its fierce. Captivating in every way.


----------



## George O

Alban Berg (1885-1935): Violin Concerto 'in memory of an angel'

Samuel Barber (1910-1981): Violin Concerto, op 14

Isaac Stern, violin
New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein

on Maestro / CBS (Holland), from 1980
originally released 1964, 1965

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Requiem.*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Glazunov-Symphonies 1 and 7 performed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.....
> 
> spotted a cheap second hand copy of this Olympia CD on Amazon and could not resist-vigorous and 'determined' interpretation and while the sound might be a little dated it does have an attractive quality.....


tonight I am listening to the 4th and 5th symphonies in the same series for the first time........and rather enjoyable they are too!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Presently: Jean Sibelius: excerpts from 'The Tempest' op.109
from: London Philharmonic Orchestra - The Founding Years
Sir Thomas Beecham & the London Philharmonic Orchestra
*
Considering this material collected was recorded in 1934 (including the Sibelius) to 1939 (Mozart Symphony 35 'Haffner'), the sound quality is excellent to say the least.

This whole disc is wonderful. No weak links and the Mozart shines wonderfully alongside the Sibelius. Beecham's passion for music is undeniable and so too is the Orchestras commitment.

The excerpts of The Tempest are remarkably powerful and very atmospheric.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphoy No. 4. Rozhdestvensky, Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra. One of the great ones.


----------



## D Smith

For Max's birthday: Reger String Quartet Op. 109/Philharmonia Quartet Berlin. This piece gets a bit tortured in spots and in others it was quite lovely. It was mostly a cerebral listen for me (it didn't grab me at all), but a work I will return to at a later date. The performance was excellent, the recording was a bit more reverberant than I'm used to, but still very enjoyable.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vitali: Chaconne in G Minor
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.9 "Kreutzer"
Debussy: Violin Sonata
Dvorak-Kreisler: Slavonic Dance in A, Op.72 No.7
Lili Boulanger: Cortege
Richard Strauss: An Einsamer Quelle, Op.9 No.2
Wieniawski: Capriccio-Valse in E, Op.7
Ravel: Tzigane Jascha Heifetz/Brooks Smith

How serendipitous that whilst the debate about Heifetz was raging, I've been listening to this marvellous recital given at the SODRE in Uruguay on the 12th May, 1955. I must say here and now that I've always loved Heifetz' playing and never subscribed to the view that he was uninteresting or predictable, there always seems passion a-plenty in his performances to my ears. There are, naturally some things that I prefer other violinists doing, I've always thought that Milstein in the Tchaikovsky Concerto was supreme, likewise Alfredo Campoli for the Mendelssohn. But there is a fire and dash about Heifetz that sometimes works rather well in areas you'd not expect it. His playing of the Beethoven concerto is, in my opinion, very classically proportioned, and avoids the problem of balance length wise that you can get between the movements. In some hands the first movement seems overlong when they pull it around and sometimes almost grind to a halt in their determination to show how much depth they can bring to it. I'll put my cards on the table here and admit that I'm thinking of a concert performance I attended by Anne Sophie-Mutter, the first movement lasted over 30 minutes and the entire concerto was only just under an hour. It was horrible. Phrases pulled way out of shape, unwarranted pauses, awful. After the interval the conductor (Kurt Masur) gave one of the swiftest performances of the Shostakovich 1st Symphony I've ever heard, possibly to show that the orchestra could play swiftly when it wanted to!! But, a large portion of the audience gave it a reception that indicated they enjoyed it very much. Personally I nipped swiftly out to the bar for a large whisky to restore the tissues!! In this recital we get many aspects of Heifetz' playing, this is one of the fieriest performances of Vitali's Chaconne that I've ever heard, then a very classical and controlled "Kreutzer" Sonata, warm and passionate Debussy, then how Heifetz turns on the charm in the Kreisler arrangement of the Dvorak Slavonic Dance, a work he never recorded elsewhere. The Boulanger Cortege is a very winsome and charming little piece that he only commercially recorded under the accoustic system, so this is another real bonus. A beautifully long singing line in the Strauss piece, fireworks in the Wieniawski and finally warm blooded and passionate in the Ravel Tzigane, a really pleasing recital of very well contrasted pieces. 
I remarked earlier that I prefer other violinists in some pieces and I've never indulged in unconditional hero worship of Heifetz, indeed one piece that I don't feel he quite brings off is the Elgar Concerto, so I'll end with an anecdote that was told to me by a good friend of mine who was at the Royal College of Music in the late 1940s, and knew Albert Sammons, who taught there. Heifetz played it in concert prior to recording it in 1949 and this friend of mine attended one of the concerts, and noticed that Sammons (who made, perhaps the finest recording of the concerto) was in the audience. The following day he saw Albert Sammons in the College and said to him, "I saw you at the Heifetz concert last night", "Ah yes", said Sammons, "I was there, you were there and Heifetz was there, but where was Elgar??"


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> I'll end with an anecdote that was told to me by a good friend of mine who was at the Royal College of Music in the late 1940s, and knew Albert Sammons, who taught there. Heifetz played it in concert prior to recording it in 1949 and this friend of mine attended one of the concerts, and noticed that Sammons (who made, perhaps the finest recording of the concerto) was in the audience. The following day he saw Albert Sammons in the College and said to him, "I saw you at the Heifetz concert last night", "Ah yes", said Sammons, "I was there, you were there and Heifetz was there, but where was Elgar??"


Great story!


----------



## Jeff W

Bruce said:


> I'll have to give that recording of Pictures a listen. I've only ever heard Ravel's orchestration, but it's so good I have not been tempted to test other waters.
> 
> By the way, is that a picture of Homer? Cute little guy!!


Indeed that is our Homer. We miss him everyday 

As for 'Pictures', do give it a spin. Ashkenazy did a very good job of orchestrating it. Also, if you are feeling adventurous, try out Henry Wood's a try. He left out the Promenades but did an extremely convincing job of it as well.


----------



## Vronsky

*György Ligeti -- Musica Ricercata*









György Ligeti, Karl-Hermann Mrongovius -- Musica Ricercata

(Other works on this CD are: Capriccio 1&2/Invention Monument-Selbstportrait-Bewegung-Begoña Uriarte)


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to *Mahler's Seventh Symphony* as performed by *Rafael Kubelik* and the *Bavarian Radio SO*:










Since the image above is a bit hum-drum, here's the original LP sleeve:










A much more interesting design, I think.


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Piano Quartet No. 3, Op. 60*. Marc-André Hamelin and the Leopold String Trio.

*Reich ~ Proverb*. Paul Hillier and the Theatre of Voices.

*Rossini ~ Arias*. Juan Diego Flórez makes amends for last night's bungled Met re-broadcast.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ferneyhough - String Quartet No.6
The score itself is practically visual art.


----------



## bejart

Josef Rejcha (1752-1795): Viola Concerto in E Flat

Andreas Sebastian Weiser leading the Chamber Orchestra of the Czech Philharmonic -- Jan Peruska, viola


----------



## dreamer

One of my favorites so far!...the music is good, but the passion these young musicians have is what I love!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Disc 1 in this set:










*J.S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 61, 4, 56, 51, 106, 26, 147, and 80*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Peter Schreier, Edith Mathis, et al
Karl Richter (conductor), Munich Bach Orchestra, Munich Bach Choir

Richter's old-school Bach sounds good to me.


----------



## Guest

This is my first exposure to Roman's music, and I like it very much. His keyboard music is less predictable and more kaleidoscopic in range than Scarlatti's to my ears. Absolutely superb playing and sound.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 6 (Van Cliburn)
*J.S. Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos #5 and #6 (Jordi Savall)

The Rachmaninov/Prokofiev (Cliburn) CD is one of those recordings I forgot I had, I bought it for 0.99 cents at a MovieExchange a looong time ago and found it on a random shelf today. For some reason, it wasn't with my collection. Thought I'd give it a play.


----------



## aajj

Alberto Ginastera - Sonata for Cello & Piano
Mark Kosower, cello. Jee-Won Oh, piano.










Ives - Sonatas for Violin & Piano, Nos. 1 & 3
Hilary Hahn & Valentina Lisitsa.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm continuing to explore this marvelous collection.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in G Major, KV 283

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Early unpublished songs, Gurre-Lieder
Markus Schäfer, Melanie Diener, Anke Vondung, Urs Liska









The version of Gurre-lieder here is drawn from the original voice and piano versions of the songs, without the orchestral interludes (which were added later). Some of them have complete endings, others don't, and the whole set as recorded here breaks off on a dominant chord. The booklet notes are right, though, in that hearing the songs without the large orchestra with its dazzling lush textures gives the singers a chance to express more intimately and sheds new light on the work.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Symphony No.6
I like the first movement very much.


----------



## tortkis

Figures of Harmony - Songs of Codex Chantilly C. 1390 - Ferrara Ensemble, Crawford Young (Arcana)


----------



## Pugg

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Sibelius: Valse Triste; Liszt: Les Préludes
Smetana: The Moldau

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti, Rafael Druian

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Itullian

Eroica, Fricsay
KUSC.ORG


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Eroica, Fricsay
> KUSC.ORG


Yeah, I'm listening to this. Good stuff. Fricsay died young. His 9th is the best ever, or close to it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven - Symphony No. 2 (Proms 2012)


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Yeah, I'm listening to this. Good stuff. Fricsay died young. His 9th is the best ever, or close to it.


Great coda!!................


----------



## Itullian

Violin concerto no.4, Vieuxtemps, Hillary Hahn, new recording
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

York Holler's Piano Concerto No.2 "Pensées" - Pi-Hsien Chen, piano, Hans Zender, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grace Bumbry .
Opera aria's *


----------



## SimonNZ

York Holler's Antiphon - Saarbrucker Quartet










York Holler's Spharen - Semyon Bychkov, cond.


----------



## Marilyn

Currently listening to cd no. 12: Dvorak, Piano concerto in G minor op. 33 and Bartok, Piano concerto no. 2 Sz83.


----------



## Itullian

Sibelius 1, Vanska, Minn. Orch., BIS
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Haydn man

JACE said:


> That sounds great, MB. I've saved the Sinopoli/Shaham Sibelius VC as a playlist in Spotify.
> 
> I'll have to give it a listen sometime soon.


The Tchaikovsky on that disc ain't too shoddy either.
It is high tempo stuff but his technique is formidable


----------



## Haydn man

Music for 18 Musicians
There is someting of a hypnotic quality to this work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur.
Magda Oliviro *


----------



## dgee

SimonNZ said:


> York Holler's Antiphon - Saarbrucker Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> York Holler's Spharen - Semyon Bychkov, cond.


Nice to see Holler here - really enjoyed all his music I've heard


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 
Martinon conducting the Symphony no 2
The Borodin String Qt playing his gorgeous String Quartet no 2
Ansermet conducting _In the Steppes of Central Asia_ and Symphony no 3

Very enjoyable pre-eclipse music.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: L'Isle Joyeuse/Preludes Books 1 and 2/Images 1st and 2nd Series/Masques Marcelle Meyer

More from this wonderful set. I just cannot get over what a wonderful pianist Marcelle Meyer was, superb technique allied to musicianship that very few possess, quite how she's eluded me for so long is a mystery, but I'm jolly glad to have discovered her artistry now, I can tell you. The find of the year, and likely to remain so, I suspect.


----------



## Saintbert

The last few days, I've been listening to the 10-disc set of *Kenneth Gilbert's* recordings of *Bach keyboard works* (Archiv Produktion/Universal) on harpsichord. I like having all this music in one place, and I find the solo recordings very pleasing. The concertoes less so. The balance is so that the solo instrument seems to be fighting for (and losing) space over the orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*James Dillon
String Quartet No. 5*
Arditti Quartet [Recorded at Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival, 2010]

*String Quartet No. 6* (dedicated to Jimmy Reid)
Quatuor Diotima [HCMF, 2011]

Very interesting works by this important Scottish contemporary composer. Although I've been supporting #6 in the String Quartet thread, my first listening to #5 reveals it to be an equally supple and challenging work.


----------



## csacks

Still with my Fricsay round, this time with Berliner Philharmoniker playing Beethoven´s 3rd. Fricsay´s Marcia funebre is one of my favorites. It is as piercing as Brahms´adagio for his first sextet.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was Mahler*

Good morning TC from cold and overcast Albany! Not as much listening as usual last night and this morning...









I don't think I'm ever going to be sick of this one. The Beethoven Triple Concerto with Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) as soloists and the Brahms Double Concerto with Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Janos Starker (cello) as soloists. Ferenc Fricasy led the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. I forget who raved about this disc but I've sure gotten a lot of plays out of it so far (8 according to iTunes)!









The centerpiece for the night was Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 6. Rafael Kubelik was the conductor of the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. Words fail me when attempting to write my thoughts about Mahler, so I'll borrow from someone else "The only Sixth, despite the Pastoral." (Alban Berg)









After taking a break from some listening, I listened to some Franz Schubert. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe in Symphony No. 5 and No. 6, the 'Little' C Major Symphony.


----------



## Kivimees

I really am eager to know what you will listen to on that day when - finally! - Albany is "sunny and warm".


----------



## Pugg

*Pergolesi : Stabat Mater.
Cotrubas/Valentini-Terrani 
*


----------



## Jeff W

Kivimees said:


> I really am eager to know what you will listen to on that day when - finally! - Albany is "sunny and warm".


Alas, I work overnights and as such, I do most of my listening in the dead of night with not a trace of the sun to be seen most times.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_Nantes 24 Jan 03_ 
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*
Ricercar Consort	
Philippe Pierlot, director

Live Recording


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4*
Takacs Quartet [Decca, 2004]










*
Beat Furrer - Streichquartett III*
Kammerensemble Neue Musik (KNM) Berlin [Kairos, 2007]










*Dvorak
String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61*
Chilingirian Quartet [Chandos, 1990]


----------



## elgar's ghost

With Berio the only piano work of his I'd heard prior to this was Sequenza IV, so I'm enjoying tucking in to this set of largely unfamiliar material.

Contents:

1. Sonata 2-7. Six Encores 8. Rounds 9. Sequenza IV 10. Cinque Variazioni 11. Touch* 12. Canzonetta*

(* for four hands)


----------



## Selby

Happy Friday morning TC!

The soundtrack to this household's breakfast is coming from:

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)

Complete sonatas and sonatina, vol. 5
Nicola Giosmin, piano

currently: Ananda, Op. 303 (1977) - IV. Vision of a starry night






This movement sits amongst Beethoven's opening of the Moonlight sonata or Dubussy's Clair de lune; wistful, peaceful, evocative.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Purcell - Overture, Airs & Dances from "The Gordian Knot Untied" (Kehr/Nonesuch)
J.S. Bach - Motet: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied (Schneidt/Archiv)
Handel - Concerto a due cori #3 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Happy Friday morning everyone!!!

I'm so in the mood for the Kiri right now. . . well, Kiri and a caramel macchiato.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Saint-Saëns*: Organ Symphony
Paray: Mass -PARAY


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part IV "Gotterdammerung" in three acts.
-Siegfried Jerusalem, Bodo Brinkmann, Gunther von Kannen, Philip Kang, Birgitta Svenden, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus/Daniel Barenboim.

*Antonin Dvorak*
Symphony no. III in E-flat major, op. 10.
-The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## realdealblues

Ravel: Bolero

View attachment 66633


Jean Martinon/Orchestre de Paris

It never ceases to amaze me how absolutely raw this version is! There are several versions of Bolero I like, but none have ever sounded like this one.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in F Major, Op.10, No.4

Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor*
Brigitte Fassbaender, Helen Donath, Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö, Roland Hermann, Robert Holl
Eugen Jochum, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Bavarian Radio Choir

Powerful.

The conductor Donald Runnicles digs this recording too.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*

- _Sonate en trio_ (Wolfgang Schulz (Flute), Wolfram Christ (Viola), Margit-Anna Suess (Harp))
- _L'Isle Joyeuse_ (Friedrich Gulda)

The Debussy Edition


----------



## Kopachris

Classic


----------



## Pugg

​As spring is upon us:
*Vivaldi : Four seasons.
Kremer / Abaddo *


----------



## Orfeo

realdealblues said:


> Ravel: Bolero
> 
> View attachment 66633
> 
> 
> Jean Martinon/Orchestre de Paris
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how absolutely raw this version is! There are several versions of Bolero I like, but none have ever sounded like this one.


Somehow I feel the same way. It is not as polished and refined as several others I've heard. But it has that French sound and spirit that prove inescapable. Even a performance as imperfect as this winds up working wonders in ways I did not anticipate (like Marco Polo's recording of Sainton's Moby Dick). And why not cherish that?


----------



## aajj

Grieg - Lyric Pieces (24 selections)
Leif Ove Andsnes, piano. Played on Grieg's 1892 Steinway at the composer's home/museum.










Ives - 'Holidays' Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas / Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Vronsky

*Alfred Schnittke -- Symphony No.0 - Nagasaki*









Alfred Schnittke, Cape Philharmonic Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes, Hanneli Rupert -- Symphony No.0 - Nagasaki


----------



## Morimur

*Claude Debussy - Orchestral Music (Haitink, Beinum) (2 CD)*


----------



## Heliogabo

First listening of this 4th w/ Levine and Chicago. First listening of Levine's Mahler, indeed. 
Sounds great!


----------



## D Smith

String quartets this morning, from recent additions and nominations to the TC SQ list.

Beethoven String Quartet No. 4 performed by the Tokyo String Quartet. Their complete set is solid all the way through, though I prefer individual performances by other groups on some of this material.










Dvorak String Quartet No. 9 performed by the Vlach Quartet Prague. Excellent performance and recording. The adagio from this is my favorite movement, and one of my favorites from any string quartet.










Vaughn Williams String Quartet No. 2 Maggini Quartet. I hope this one makes it in next round, I like it as well as his first, angular and biting in parts, chorale-like in others. Usual excellent performance by Maggini.










Kodaly String Quartet No. 1 - Kodaly Quartet. This was a first listen for me, and I wish I had heard it earlier so I could have voted for it. This is an engaging, well-written piece that reached out to me right away. The performance was very alive as well. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven* : Triple concert + Concert fantasy 
Played by three giants 
*Perlman/ Ma / Bairenboim *


----------



## Kivimees

Friday evening, that deceased fish has been consumed <sorry, wrong thread!>, so now it's time to return to an old friend:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Ravel: Bolero
> 
> View attachment 66633
> 
> 
> Jean Martinon/Orchestre de Paris
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how absolutely raw this version is! There are several versions of Bolero I like, but none have ever sounded like this one.


The opening choral section of Martinon's _Daphne et Chloe_ from that box set is as Dionysian as they come. I've never heard any other conductor do it with such a full-throated commitment from the singers. It may be a touch 'indelicate' for some people- but I love the passionate intensity.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Quintet No.1 in E Flat

Members of the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra: Jiri Valek, flute --Ivan Doksansky, clarinet -- Zdenek Tylsar, horn -- Karel Spelina, viola -- Frantisek Herman, bassoon


----------



## jim prideaux

dholling said:


> *Richard Wagner*
> Der Ring des Nibelungen. Part IV "Gotterdammerung" in three acts.
> -Siegfried Jerusalem, Bodo Brinkmann, Gunther von Kannen, Philip Kang, Birgitta Svenden, et al.
> -The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus/Daniel Barenboim.
> 
> *Antonin Dvorak*
> Symphony no. III in E-flat major, op. 10.
> -The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Myung-Whun Chung.


how do you find this recording of the 3rd?-a sadly ignored work that many seem to see as just Dvorak working through his WaGner phase I find the slow movement to be quite stunning-but this particular recording does appear to have been received with mixed reviews!


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> how do you find this recording of the 3rd?-a sadly ignored work that many seem to see as just Dvorak working through his WaGner phase I find the slow movement to be quite stunning-but this particular recording does appear to have been received with mixed reviews!


By luck, I found it at Amazon (as in the Jarvi/Steinberg's recordings I paid a tad more than usual, but it was manageable and worth it). Gramophone's review was positive I remember reading and find myself admiring it very much. It has the right pulse and temperament (Chung's rendition of the Eighth is tad less spritely for my taste compared to Kertesz, but that's another story). Too bad, though, that the project was cut short. I ditto your assessment of this very fine work in question.


----------



## Heliogabo

realdealblues said:


> Ravel: Bolero
> 
> View attachment 66633
> 
> 
> Jean Martinon/Orchestre de Paris
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how absolutely raw this version is! There are several versions of Bolero I like, but none have ever sounded like this one.


Jean Martinon, the heavyweight champion of french orchestral music, unbeatable on Ravel, Debussy, and Saint Saens.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Les nuits d'été_- where to go?

Well for me its sprightly Janet Baker for _"Villanelle"_. I just love her infectious bonhomie. Regine Crepin's is _beautifully_-sung- and the silvery purity of her timbre is extraordinary- its just that her expressivity is a bit too reserved for my tastes. . . _for this song._

Dame Janet get laurels from me for her incomparably moving "_Le spectre de la rose_"- which is break-up music if ever there was.

Crepin owns "Absence" though. He reserved, aristocratic manner is suitably appropriate and dignified for this most bittersweet and reflectively self-conscious poem.

Baker, Crespin: _sine qua nons_ both. I wouldn't be without either.


----------



## JACE

Heliogabo said:


> First listening of this 4th w/ Levine and Chicago. First listening of Levine's Mahler, indeed.
> Sounds great!
> 
> View attachment 66648


I think the Fourth is the best entry in Levine's RCA Mahler cycle. Judith Blegen sounds great.

Others really dig his Third and Seventh.


----------



## Vronsky

*Frédéric Chopin -- Nocturnes*









Frédéric Chopin, Maurizio Pollini -- Nocturnes


----------



## padraic

Robert Schumann - _Piano Concerto in A Minor_ - Van Cliburn


----------



## millionrainbows

Gershwin, Piano Concerto, Grimaud, Zinman, Baltimore SO. Am I the only one, or do I keep hearing the Perry Mason theme in this? I like it, though.


----------



## millionrainbows

Earlier in the morning,_* Schmidt, Symphony No. 1.*_ Sumptuous, rich, parts of it sound like Saint-Saens Organ symphony (without thr organ), some reminds me of Sibelius. It doesn't get harmonically adventurous until 3 minutes into the third mvt, where a whole-tone/chromatic sequence appears. Very nice listening.


----------



## Heliogabo

Heliogabo said:


> First listening of this 4th w/ Levine and Chicago. First listening of Levine's Mahler, indeed.
> Sounds great!
> 
> View attachment 66648


Posted by Error


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> I think the Fourth is the best entry in Levine's RCA Mahler cycle. Judith Blegen sounds great.
> 
> Others really dig his Third and Seventh.


Good tips, thanks. I really enjoyed this 4th. Have you heard his 10th?


----------



## millionrainbows

Dallapiccola, Orchestral Works vols. I and 2. If you do not have this, get it now. Beautiful treatments of his music.


----------



## Haydn man

No 83 'La Poule' Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica as consistent as ever


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Buniatishvili's Chopin?- may I have _more_ please?


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart, Symphony No. 39 in Eb Major, Giulini, Berlin PO.










I like it. This is supposed to be too slow, according to some, but it sounds great to me. I like the later Mozart. This is a good recording, too, and sounds good when turned up very loud.


----------



## starthrower

Prince Of The Pagodas-Oliver Knussen


----------



## JACE

Heliogabo said:


> Good tips, thanks. I really enjoyed this 4th. Have you heard his 10th?


I haven't yet. But I have Levine's set.

Do you particularly like it?


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> I haven't yet. But I have Levine's set.
> 
> Do you particularly like it?


Yes, I like a lot Mahler's 10th. I have Daniel Harding's version w/ WPO, which is fine, and Barshai's, who made his own orchestration (very different, I liked it but I prefer Cooke's orchestration). I've read that Rattle w/ Berliner is a great one, but never heard it yet. Tought that Levine could be a good option too.


----------



## JACE

Heliogabo said:


> Yes, I like a lot Mahler's 10th. I have Daniel Harding's version w/ WPO, which is fine, and Barshai's, who made his own orchestration (very different, I liked it but I prefer Cooke's orchestration). I've read that Rattle w/ Berliner is a great one, but never heard it yet. Tought that Levine could be a good option too.


Rattle/BPO has been my "standard" M10. But I'll give Levine's a listen in the next day or two. :tiphat:

On the advice of some fellow TC board members, I'm listening to Gil Shaham's recording of Sibelius' Violin Concerto with Giuseppe Sinopoli and the Philharmonia:










Sounds great so far. Very dramatic.


----------



## JACE

Marschallin Blair said:


> Buniatishvili's Chopin?- may I have _more_ please?


Buniatishvili reminds me a bit of Rachel Weisz.










They're not "separated-at-birth" lookalikes. But they're both similarly lovely.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *BA Zimmermann* birthday (1918).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Collected recordings by Peter Schreier of Schumann's lieder. Listening currently to disc 2 of 4 featuring Liederkreis Op. 39, Drei Gedichte von Emmanuel Geibel Op. 30, and a slew of individual lieder not part of any collection or cycle.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> Friday evening, *that deceased fish has been consumed* <sorry, wrong thread!>, so now it's time to return to an old friend:
> 
> View attachment 66650


In Japan, you'd have the option of live or deceased on your plate.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.19 in F Major

Philharmonia Orchestra -- Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One
Preludes and Fugues #'s 7-12
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

A perfect way to end my week.

What me worry!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung, Five Orchestral Pieces.*

I just ordered the 11-CD Boulez Schoenberg survey, so I'm priming the pump while I'm waiting. So far, I like Schoenberg's atonal/Expressionist period the best. I wonder if that will change.


----------



## Guest

The handful of SACDs that Mark Levinson/Red Rose Music produced are getting rare and expensive! I just picked this one up for $40--bad enough but not ridiculous. For that money, one gets 72 minutes of glorious music, wonderfully played and recorded. Red Rose uses the original 30 i.p.s. analog master tapes and transfers them straight to DSD. The organ has tremendous presence and satisfying bass. The cathedral seems to have a fairly short reverb time unless the engineers used cardiod mic patterns that rejected some of the acoustic space. Highly recommended if you like Bach's organ music.










(They all feature a similar utilitarian cover!)


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 66622
> 
> 
> Debussy: L'Isle Joyeuse/Preludes Books 1 and 2/Images 1st and 2nd Series/Masques Marcelle Meyer
> 
> More from this wonderful set. I just cannot get over what a wonderful pianist Marcelle Meyer was, superb technique allied to musicianship that very few possess, quite how she's eluded me for so long is a mystery, but I'm jolly glad to have discovered her artistry now, I can tell you. The find of the year, and likely to remain so, I suspect.


From your set, I YT'd this yesterday. I'd read she could get muscular with WAM. Joyous performance, which includes the most respectable "pick-up" band of Maurice Hewitt. Interesting life, there, Hewitt's.:tiphat:

*Mozart* K. 466, w. Meyer/Hewitt CO/Hewitt (studio rec, Salle Adyar, Paris 1953). Recording Engineer: Andre Charlin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yVLIrXgwGVI#t=1552


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Two Songs op. 1, Eight Songs op. 6, Two Ballads op. 12, Two Songs op. 14, Four German Folksongs, Three Songs op. 48
Melanie Diener, Konrad Jarnot, Christa Mayer, Urs Liska


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio Lotti's Missa Del Sesto Tuono - Ferenz Rozsa, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Thank you_ Coco for supporting your kept man Igor Stravinsky when he was strapped for cash and for the lush countryside villa you gave him and his family when he was a twenties expat. . . and thank you for Chanel No. 5 as well. _;D_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
Daniel Barenboim & the Berliner Philharmoniker

I haven't listened to this particular recording for a long time, usually opting for Celibidache/Münchner or Furtwängler, Jochum, Abbado/Lucerne, or Wand/Berliner. This recording doesn't have quite the presence of any of those aforementioned performances.

It is an enjoyable recording however - the Third Movement is a high point in this recording..


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier, Book One
Preludes and Fugues 13-18.

Couldn't stop after #12. No self-discipline when it comes to the irresistible combination of Bach/Leonhardt.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Two Songs op. 1, Eight Songs op. 6, Two Ballads op. 12, Two Songs op. 14, Four German Folksongs, Three Songs op. 48
> Melanie Diener, Konrad Jarnot, Christa Mayer, Urs Liska


Girl's hot.

Current listening: F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor (Berliner Streichquartett).









Wonderful rendition of this quartet, highly recommended .


----------



## Kevin Pearson

My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.










Kevin


----------



## aajj

Bartok - Sonata for Violin & Piano No. 1
Gyorgy Pauk, violin. Jeno Jando, piano.










Chopin / Pollini - Nocturnes


----------



## Triplets

Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Sorry for your loss, Kevin.
My wife and I heard the Mozart Requiem two weeks ago in Chicago, led by Ricardo Muti. My wife is Catholic and was disturbed by how "dark" she finds the piece. As a non Practicing Hebrew, I have to say the Day of Judgement Stuff is pretty frightening, and perhaps not what i would want to hear after my Mother passed. Try Brahms "German Requiem" instead. It's much more life affirming, and the Composer was moved by his own mother's passing to write it.


----------



## aajj

Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I wish i'd seen your message before I posted. So sorry for your loss. I've been there: my mom died in 2001.


----------



## bejart

Kevin Pearson ---
"My mother passed away this afternoon ...."

So sorry to hear about your loss. Even if it's not a surprise, I'm sure she'll be missed.

Now --
Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Divertimento in D Major

Vienna String Trio: Jan Posichal, violin -- Wolfgang Klos, viola -- Wilfried Rehm, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

So sorry for your loss, Kevin.

I played Faure's gentle and accepting Requiem after the death of one of my closest friends a few years ago.

now:










Francesco Antonio Bonporti concertos and serenatas - Stanley Ritchie, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Kevin, I'm truly sorry for you and your own and how bereft you must feel. I wish you all the emotional recovery imaginable.


----------



## manyene

I've just spent a very pleasant evening watching Walter Braunfels' 'The Birds' in the LA Opera production of 2009. Sheer delight from start to finish with music that yearns, exults, and bathes one in magic. Some really splendid singing; I would note especially Prometheus and his aria warning the birds of the dangers that lie in challenging Zeus. I think I prefer this Nightingale, Desirée Rancatore to Hellen Kwon in the Decca CD recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Deepest condolences, Kevin.

View attachment 66670


----------



## Guest

Busoni.
Piano Masterworks.
Performed by Veronica Jochum.


----------



## hpowders

Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Sad for you today. May she rest in eternal peace.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, Kevin. My condolences.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Balthasar Tricklir (1750-1813): Cello Concerto No.4 in D Major

Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra of Moscow -- Alexander Rudin, cello


----------



## DiesIraeCX

My condolences, Kevin. Be strong and you will get through it.

*Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto, Op. 47_ (Hilary Hahn)

This is a fascinating work, it's so unique-sounding in different parts. Majestic, dark, and uplifting sometimes.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sorry for your loss, Kevin, my condolences also.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Szymanowski
String Quartet No 1, Op. 37
String Quartet No 2, Op. 56*

*Janácek
String Quartet No 1 ("Kreutzer Sonata")
String Quartet No 2 ("Listy duverné" or "Intimate Letters")*
Schoenberg Quartet [Chandos, 2004]

My newest purchase, and a very fine reading of the excellent and until recently unfamiliar Szymanowski works. This is also my first digital version of the Janacek quartets. This is an ensemble to watch, having reputedly also produced a fine complete set of the 2nd Viennese School string quartets (I have only heard the Webern works so far).










*Beethoven
String Quartet in F major, op 18 no 1
String Quartet in G major, op 18 no 2*
Endellion String Quartet [WB, 2009]

This might not be absolutely top drawer Beethoven, but the earlier quartets in this cycle (up to Op 74) are pretty good, and I think they actually have the edge over the hallowed Takacs Quartet in Op 18 where the Endellion Quartet are much more fleet and delicate. (Nothing I've heard yet surpasses the great Italians in Op 18, though). The Endellion Quartet have the advantage of a revised edition of the scores too.


----------



## Guest

Kevin, my heart goes out to you and your family. When I lost my mother music was a great solace.


----------



## Albert7

Debussy's String Quartet Op. 10


----------



## Balthazar

Condolences to you, Kevin.
----------------------------------------

For today:

*Haydn ~ String Quartet in D minor, Op. 76/2 "Fifths"*. Festetics Quartet's brilliant playing is always a pleasure.

*C. P. E. Bach ~ Harpsichord Concertos, Wq 23, 31, 33*. A very nice HIP rendition with Miklós Spányi accompanied by Concerto Armonico.

*Rossini ~ La donna del lago*. Maurizio Benini leads the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Carmen Giannattasio as Elena; Patricia Bardon wears the pants as Malcolm; Kenneth Tarver as the King; Gregory Kunde as Rodrigo...


----------



## Morimur

*Claude Debussy - Préludes (Steven Osborne)*

_*My condolences, Kevin.*_


----------



## MagneticGhost

Heartfelt Condolences to Kevin and his family at this sad time.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










Bought this earlier this week.. Well not exactly this copy - it was re-released under the HMV label in the early 90s. Glad I discovered that because it saved me about £8.
Anyway - I was expecting great things. One of my most treasured discs is Andrew Parrott and the Taverner Consort performing Taverner's Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas. 
This is on an equally high plane. Simply Heavenly. I can say after one listen - I don't think I'll ever hear a better performance of Allegri's Miserere. Beautiful embellishments which vary each time - add interest - without destroying the magical moments. The singing is crystal clear - the sopranos pure and non-warbly (sorry for the technical jargon  )
5* Disc.
Also beautiful works from Palestrina, Morales, and Josquin.


----------



## brotagonist

Getting a head start on the SS:

Prokofiev Symphony 2
Gergiev/LSO

This was the one that really got me hooked on Prokofiev, so I'm glad to revisit it this weekend


----------



## D Smith

My condolences to you and your family, Kevin.


----------



## Guest

This 1967 Soviet recording will hardly win any audio awards, but if one wants an absolutely white-hot scalding performance, then look no further.


----------



## SimonNZ

Brescianello:Concerti Sinfonie Overture - La Cetra


----------



## bejart

Georg Lickl (1769-1843): String Quartet No.1 in D Minor

Authentic Quartet: Balazs Bozzai and Zsolt Kallo, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Jeff W

Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia.


Deepest condolences from Albany, Kevin.


----------



## pmsummer

Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


May the faithful departed rest in Light Eternal.

My deep, heartfelt condolences. This first day of spring brings renewal and rebirth, I do firmly believe.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm sorry for your loss, Kevin.

Some of what I've listened to this week.
ASM plays a variety of violin sonatas.
Beethoven #7, Brahms #2, Penderecki La Follia, Mozart K481, Faure #1, Previn #2, plus a variety of extras. A really nice double CD set.








Ades and Sibelius violin concerti. I liked the Ades upon my first listen, very interesting. This Sibelius is ordinary.








Rachmaninov Symphonies 1, 2 and 3; Symphonic Dances, The Bells, Isle of the Dead. Fantastic stuff.








Schumann, Lalo and Saint Saëns Cello Concerti. The Lalo is wonderful, such a lovely duet of cello and flute in the second movement.








Shostakovich Violin Concerto #1, Kancheli V&V for violin and taped voice with string orchestra, Part Spiegel im Spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise. The Shostakovich vc is played brilliantly, while not over the top, every note is perfectly clear and well balanced with the orchestra. Today, I went to my local sheet music store to buy the Rachmaninov Vocalise for me to play.


----------



## brotagonist

It was pretty short, so I'll listen again to Prokofiev's Symphony 2, this time:

Järvi/Scittish


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there Spring*









Since it is now Spring, Igor Stravinsky's 'Rite of Spring'. Yoel Levi with the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. Pulcinella will follow.


----------



## Albert7

Obukhov's Preface of the BOok of Life:


----------



## tortkis

George Flynn: American Forms








Chicago Quartet (piano quartet)
Forms of Flight (clarinet solo)
Forms of Friction (viola solo)
American Enchantment (string quartet)

Second time listen. The piano quartet and solo works are modernistic, and the string quartet is beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer

THE SINKING OF THE TITANIC
JESUS' BLOOD NEVER FAILED ME YET
*Gavin Bryars*
Ensemble
Gavin Bryars; director

Obscure


----------



## Heliogabo

Deep condolences to you and your family, Kevin.

Today would be Sviatoslav Richter's 100th birthday. I"ll remember him by listening to some preludes and fugues from my favorite Richter's recording.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

brotagonist said:


> It was pretty short, so I'll listen again to Prokofiev's Symphony 2, this time:
> 
> Järvi/Scittish


Wonderful symphony, that.


----------



## SimonNZ

York Holler's Arcus - Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## bejart

Louis Emmanuel Jadin (1768-1853): Flute Sonata in G Major Op.13, No.1

Frederic Chatoux, flute -- Bertrand Giraud, piano


----------



## opus55

Kevin, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.. May the music soothe your soul.










Still listening to the mass.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to Prokofiev's Symphony No. 2 as performed by Walter Weller & the LPO:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony 7 • Overtures
*Dorati *


----------



## SimonNZ

Henri Pousseur's La Rose des Voix - cond. composer


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Albert7

For Kevin, Takemitsu's From me flows what you call Time


----------



## Pugg

JS Bach: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major BWV.1042"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 16, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
JS Bach: "Concerto in C minor BWV.1060R for violin and oboe"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic
(February 7, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vivaldi: "Piccolo Concerto in C major RV.443"
[Soloist] William Heim (piccolo), the New York Philharmonic (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
JS Bach: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor BWV.1052"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1957 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sibelius, Symphony No.5
What is it about fifth symphonies? They seem to be so good.


----------



## Haydn man

Kevin, our thoughts are with you at this time

Now
I shall try my first listen to the SS
Prokofiev No 2 with LSO and Gergiev


----------



## SimonNZ

Yuri Kasparov's Seven Illusory Images of Memory - Alexei Vinogradov, cond.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach - Double Violin Concerto
I never knew I had a recording of this. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet : Thais*.
*Renée Fleming* / Giuseppe Sabbatini/ Yves Abel .


----------



## PeteW

And my condolences also, Kevin.

The Faure Requiem is peaceful, beautiful and uplifting....


----------



## manyene

Howard Hanson's 'Romanic' Symphony', Schwarz, Seattle Symphony on Delos - my favourite symphony by an American composer.


----------



## SimonNZ

Konstantin Ivanov's "Space Symphony (In Memory of Yuri Gagarin)" - cond. composer

with all the great examples of Soviet kitsch they could have used...that's the cover they go with?


----------



## karenpat

I do love early opera....or maybe this is so old it can't be classified as an opera as such...but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Kivimees

The weather isn't cooperating, but according to the calender, it's that time again:


----------



## Andolink

Been delving back into 17th Century German and French sacred music with these--

*Matthias Weckmann*: Complete Cantatas
Ricercar Consort









*Henri Du Mont*: _Motets a Deux Voix_ (1668)
Ricercar Consort


----------



## Shostakovichfan01

1. Shostakovich Symphonies 1 - 15 (Svetlanov, Kondrashin, Mravinsky) - on Vinyl
2. Beethoven Symphonies 1 - 9 (Karajan, 1961/62) - on Vinyl
3. Beethoven Symphonies 1 - 9 (Leibowitz 1961) - on Vinyl


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven - Lieder/Brahms - Lieder -- Vol. IV*

I'm sorry for your loss Kevin.
_________________________________________









Ludwig van Beethoven - Lieder/Johannes Brahms - Lieder, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau -- Vol. IV


----------



## Pugg

​*Arleen Auger *: Handel aria's.


----------



## Andolink

*Béla Bartók*: _String Quartet No. 2_
Chilingirian Quartet









*Arnold Schoenberg*: _The Book of the Hanging Gardens Op. 15_ (1908)
Jan DeGaetani, mezzo-soprano
Gilbert Kalish, piano


----------



## Andolink

*Mel Powell*: _Setting_ for two pianos; _Modules_ an intermezzo for chamber orchestra
Bryan Pezzone & Trina Dye, pianos
Los Angeles Philharmonic New Music Group/David Alan Miller









*J.S. Bach*: _'Also hat Gott die Welt Geliebt', BWV 68_
Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tebaldi's voice is wonderful in her pristine, early-fifties, live-and-dramatic form. I love her cuts in the opera.


----------



## jim prideaux

Kevin-sorry for your loss.......

Dvorak 3rd,Jarvi and the SNO-while I personally need little reminder of how enjoyable this symphony is dhollings recent post jogged me in the direction of listening again to this work!


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning more vinyl_

*Dvorak - Othello Overture (Neumann/Pro Arte)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #3 (Stern/Columbia)
Enescu - Roumanian Rhapsody #1 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## brotagonist

Wagner Die Götterdämmerung
Janowski/Dresden

I took a few weeks off from Wagner. Now, I feel ready to conclude my journey through the Ring des Nibelungen cycle. I expect to be principally occupied with this for the duration of the weekend, but will take a few musical 'breathers' as required


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kevin, I'm sorry for your loss. I'm listening to Brahms' German Requiem and sending thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel : Alcina.*
*Fleming/ Graham / Dessay *:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 66715
> 
> 
> Wagner Die Götterdämmerung
> Janowski/Dresden
> 
> I took a few weeks off from Wagner. Now, I feel ready to conclude my journey through the Ring des Nibelungen cycle. I expect to be principally occupied with this for the duration of the weekend, but will take a few musical 'breathers' as required


I guess we won't be seeing you for 5 hours.


----------



## aajj

Debussy - Nocturnes and Images for Orchestra
Monteux / LSO










Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 3
Paul Tortelier, cello. Eric Heidsieck, piano.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Very sorry for your loss - such things are part of life, you are right. I hope that music will remain a support and that your mother's soul rests in peace.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony -
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf









A great performance, marred by somewhat poor sound with a very shallow soundstage and unusually "hot" mastering.


----------



## aajj

I have Prokofiev's 2nd Symphony by Gergiev & LSO.

If hippies in the 1960s listened to this symphony they would have had less need for LSD and other hallucinogenics. Prokofiev's 2nd is a trip and a half unto itself.


----------



## Jos

Kevin, my condolences.









Very classical Beethoven, Die Klavierquartette.

Christoph Eschenbach and members of the Amadeus-quartet.

Beethoven was very young when he wrote these, about the age my children are now......

DGG "resonance", 1970


----------



## brotagonist

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to Brahms' German Requiem...


I need to listen to that one of these days. I can't commend ole Brahms on his chin coiffe, however! Is that the only extant photo?


----------



## brotagonist

Pugg said:


>


A photo with rather distasteful suggestions


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Isn't life wonderful?


----------



## Heliogabo

Mahler 5th symphony
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado









First listening


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony , Prokofiev Symphony No. 2 Alsop/Orquestra Sinfonia Do Estado De Sao Paulo. This has never been a favorite of mine and remains so. I do enjoy listening to catch all the motifs that appear in later works. But the work never engages me more than on an intellectual level. Excellent performance however, and also with the first symphony, one of my favorites.


----------



## millionrainbows

Steve Reich: Four Organs; Bang On a Can. The latest, highest-quality recording of this piece out there. Will zone you out for 15 minutes. Therapy disc. Rinse, repeat, and call me in the morning.








The old one.

The newer one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

brotagonist said:


> I need to listen to that one of these days. I can't commend ole Brahms on his chin coiffe, however! Is that the only extant photo?


Hey, he was Duck Dynasty before Duck Dynasty was cool.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Lyric Symphony*

This is a nice next step after studying his 2nd quartet. They apparently are related.


----------



## jim prideaux

brotagonist said:


> I need to listen to that one of these days. I can't commend ole Brahms on his chin coiffe, however! Is that the only extant photo?


I would like to point out however that this chin appendage type thing is now particularly fashionable among students, people around town and the majority will never even have heard of the Band or even the Fleet Foxes let alone Brahms (that gauge of current hipness the 'professional footballer' is even to be seen adorned in one!)

Maybe one day even Glazunov (the apparently musical reactionary)will be trendy and my increasingly out of hand collection of alternate interpretations will be coveted by the 'hip'-Fedoseyev and the Moscow lot performing the 5th this afternoon.....

that recording of the Requiem is highly recommendable by the way!


----------



## Guest

I'm combining two birthdays today! (This is the SACD version.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, op 18/4*
Endellion Quartet [WB, 2008]










*Rihm
String Quartet no. 3*
Arditti String Quartet [Montaigne, 2000]










*Villa-Lobos
String Quartet No. 7*
Cuarteto Latinoamericano [Dorian, 2009]










*Birtwistle
String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
9 Movements for String Quartet*
Arditti String Quartet [Aeon, 2012]


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti Sixteen Late Keyboard Sonatas
Colin Tilney, harpsichord

Delightful mix of the often heard and not so familiar sonatas.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in B Minor, Op.2, No.3, D.124

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazari, violin


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Prokofiev*: Symphony 2 "Iron and Steel" (1924), w. Moscow RSO/Rozhdestvensky (rec.1965), from IMO the best set of Prokofiev symphonies. :tiphat:https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...26Kje2XWY#t=47 ​


----------



## DeepR

Sibelius 7






I'm beginning to hear traces of something wonderful in this piece, but I'm not quite there yet. So I'm listening three times in a row. Why not, it's not that long.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *JS Bach* (1685),* Mussorgsky *(1839) birthdays, and for *Glazunov* (1936) death day.


----------



## Vronsky

*Luigi Nono -- Prometeo*









Luigi Nono, Ingo Metzmacher, Peter Rundel -- Prometeo


----------



## Celloman

Today, I took a trip to Suther*land* and didn't come back...


----------



## Alfacharger

A ho-hum performances of a couple of Gade symphonies.


----------



## KenOC

Some Buxtehude harpsichord suites, played by Mitzi Meyerson on a recreated period instrument in unequal temperament. Sorry for the small pic, this is an ASV Gaudeamus disc.


----------



## Selby

Charles Ives (1874-1954)

Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord, Mass., 1840-60" (1915)
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
w/ flute and viola accompaniment
from
Ives: Concord Sonata; Songs (2004)









No offense to Sir Blackwood or Sir Hamelin, but I just _adore_ this version of the Concord; Aimard gets it _how I want to hear it_.

For one, I want the accompaniment, I think it adds a lot of texture.
The big thing, however, I think, is timing:

Easley Blackwood = 45:05
Marc-Andre Hamelin = 44:12 (on his first recording, I didn't check the second)
Pierre-Laurent Aimard = *48:07*

That's a full 3 minutes slower/longer.

It breathes. It's, it's.... it'S ALIVE!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yes Mr Ptr
You are right. This is the best recording of Rachmaninov's Vespers I've ever heard and I've heard a few.
An incredible piece of music is sounding even more wonderful than normal playing on the best Hi-Fi in the house.
Music simply doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## ptr

Selby said:


> Charles Ives (1874-1954)
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord, Mass., 1840-60" (1915)
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano


Heard Aimard play it live @ Gothenburg Concert Hall in 2007 (about the time this CD was released me thinks), magical recital, played Alban Berg's Piano Sonata and the Apassionata before the interval and the Concord after! One of the most memorable piano recitals I've heard live!

/ptr


----------



## cwarchc

Tales from Suburbia on BBC3 by Albert Schnelzer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02lzs0x


----------



## SimonNZ

Melchior Neusidler lute works - Paul O'Dette, lute


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Music simply doesn't get much better than this.


Absolutely mate! That Klara Korkan makes my soul weep salty elephant size tears!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm graced by the _gods_ with such elegant performances. We all are. _;D_


----------



## FrankF

Hadn't listened to this for ages and listening to my vinyl copy... it sounds awesome.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bretan - art songs
I was listening on the radio, and they were utterly divine. Unfortunately, the announcer neglected to say what they were called.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto performed by Freire, Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester.......


----------



## Manxfeeder

Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 1. - Gottfried Rabi
Schoenberg, Pierre Lunaire, Hans Rosbaud
Quartet No. 1- Arditti Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata in A Major, D. 959 (Christian Zacharias).









This disc just came in. Zacharias has a very 'agile' touch, somewhat reminiscent of the way Elisabeth Leonskaja plays these sonatas. However, I would say he delves less into the melancholic aspects of the music and focuses more on structure and dynamics. He has a very brisk and fluid sound, I'm definitely enjoying this .


----------



## Saintbert

I have been listening to two sets of the *Scriabin piano sonatas* back to back: *Ruth Laredo's* (Nonesuch) and *Igor Zhukov's* (Melodiya). I come back to this music time and time again, and it can't help but change, with time and each different interpretation. But the feeling I get now, listening to the two (early 70's) recordings is that Zhukov has more "punch" and it makes for a more dynamic performance.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I just wanted to thank all of you so much for your heartfelt condolences and thoughts for me and my family. Unfortunately I will not be able to attend my mother's memorial service but I am at least in a position to help with the expenses. Thanks again everyone it was very special for me to come here and see all the posts. If I missed a like on a post so you knew I had seen it I apologize.

Kevin


----------



## George O

*for Kevin*










Gabriel Faure (1845-1924)
Requiem
Cantique de Jean Racine

The Cambridge Singers and members of the City of London Sinfonia / John Rutter

Caroline Ashton, soprano
Stephen Varcoe, baritone
John Scott, organ
Simon Standage, solo violin

on Collegium (Omaha, Nebraska), from 1984
recorded in England and manufactured in West Germany


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field I


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field II


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field III


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, "Waldstein" Sonata.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field IV


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): String Quartet in F Sharp Minor, Op.1. No.2

Authentic Quartet: Balazs Bozzai and Zsolt Kallo, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field V


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field VI


----------



## brotagonist

Wagner Götterdämmerung
Janowski/Dresden

I'm going to give this a rest after it finishes (another two discs  ). I've been on the opera campaign since mid-November and I think I'm totally overloaded (and there are still about 3-4 in the mail  ). I plan on listening to them, of course, and I am excited about them ALL, but it really has been a lot in a very short time.

I can't wait to select an instrumental album from my collection... in about 2 hours :lol: Stay tuned.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field VII


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Patterns in a Chromatic Field VIII


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Terry Riley
Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage*
Cello Octet Conjunto Ibérico [Et Cetera, 2002]

A powerful work, I've had a few listens to this over the past few days. Very intriguing.










*
Beethoven
String Quartet in A major, Op 18 no 5
String Quartet in B flat minor, Op 18 no 6*
Endellion String Quartet [WB, 2008]

Op. 18/3 - 6 really are carried off with panache by the Endelion Quartet - this is the best of their boxed set (though the String Quintets, from a similar period to the Op. 18 quartets, are also excellent). The menuetto of Op 18/5 is a particular delight here, being subtly graceful and gossamer light. Fine works, all, in Beethoven's Op. 18.










*Schoenberg
String Quartet in D major
Berg 
String Quartet, Op. 3
Webern
String Quartet* (1905)
LaSalle Quartet, [DG, 1968 & 1970]

To be honest, I'm not quite sure how we managed to miss these important but less heralded works out of the Top 100+ String Quartets list. The LaSalle Quartet are austere but pristine in their classic late 60s accounts.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff went to the gym*









Back from the gym. Listened to the two Prokofiev Violin Concertos today. Dmitry Sitkovetsky played solo violin and the London Symphony Orchestra was led by Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Selby

Frédérico Mompou (1893-1987)

Stephen Hough, piano
from
Mompou: Piano Music (1996)

currently: Canción y Danza 7 (1944)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schumann: Klavierkonzert ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Khatia Buniatishvili ∙ Paavo Järvi


----------



## GreenMamba

Charles Ives: this entire CD. Holidays Symphony, Central Park in the Dark and The Unanswered Question.


----------



## brotagonist

HBtC suggested (on another thread) Dvořák's Symphony 4 for melodic dissonance. Sounds just right! Kertész conducting. This is a première listen for me.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Chopin, Piano Concerto No.2
I haven't heard this one before, I don't think. It's very good.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor


----------



## Albert7

Awake from a short nap.

Morton Feldman's The Viola in My Life 1


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Its been a very jazzy day. I must thank our old member Andre/SidJames for having introduced me to Helen Merrill. Classical? Who cares? It's Classic.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's The Viola in My Life 2


----------



## brotagonist

More cosmic dissonance... ok, melodic dissonance  suggested by HBtC:

Brahms Symphony 1 (and the Haydn Variations, too!)
Klemperer Philharmonia O


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's The Viola in My Life 3


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: String Quartet in D (without opus number)


----------



## pmsummer

THE VERY BEST OF NAXOS EARLY MUSIC
*Thomas Tallis, Orlande de Lassus, Nicolas Grenon, Orlando Gibbons, William Byrd, John Dunstable, Girolamo Cavazzoni, Nicolas Gombert, Heinrich Isaac, Hildegard von Bingen, Anonymous*
Various Naxos Artists

Naxos


----------



## Albert7

Prokofiev's Piano COncerto 2 with Yuja Wang


----------



## Albert7

R-K's FLight of the BUmblebee:


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Piano, Violin, VIola, Cello:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One word:

Damn!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966 - '76.

View attachment 66753


*Erik Satie*, lounge lizard at Auberge du Clou, Paris, 1891 - '93.


----------



## starthrower

Le Sacre


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Symphony No. 2*. Gergiev leads the LSO for Saturday Symphony.

*Scelsi ~ Four Pieces (on a single note)* (1959). Peter Rundel leads the Vienna RSO. This is incredible! I am curious to see the score -- each piece really is produced from a single note (or, more accurately, a single pitch, sort of). It makes one think creatively about pitch/notation/timbre/orchestration... and it's utterly captivating at the same time.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 32, Op. 111*. The work that inspired Prokofiev's 2nd -- I listened to a number of pianists, including Mitsuko Uchida (shown thinking, "OMG, this last one is so hard!"), Paul Lewis, Wilhelm Kempff, and Glenn Gould.


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> Brahms Symphony 1 (and the Haydn Variations, too!)
> Klemperer Philharmonia O
> 
> View attachment 66749


Napping was the last thing on my mind  I got down on the living room floor to listen. I was really enjoying those Haydn Variations. I recognized every single one. Wow, I thought! I'm really getting to know this stuff. But one thing was bothering me (it was dark, so I couldn't see and I didn't want to disturb my listening anyway): aren't the Haydn Variations supposed to be only about 16 minutes and then the rest of the disc is Brahms' Symphony 1? Suddenly, the player changed discs. This is what I really was listening to 

Haydn Symphonies 94 & 101
Karajan/BPO









At least I recognized Papa Haydn! And guess what the next CD is! I think I'll try it a little later, but right now I need to see if I can work my triceps a bit :tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Chopin Piano Concerto No 1 E minor Martha Argerich C Dutoit


----------



## Albert7

Bach's Partita No. 4 with Andreas Schiff... Happy birthday Bach! You are da man .


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Rubinstein-Chopin-Piano Concerto No.2 (HD)


----------



## Pugg

​
Dorati / London Symphony Orchestra
Enesco: Roumanian Rhapsody No.1 /
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-6


----------



## tortkis

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Terry Riley
> Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage*
> Cello Octet Conjunto Ibérico [Et Cetera, 2002]
> 
> A powerful work, I've had a few listens to this over the past few days. Very intriguing.


Is that an arrangement of Requiem for Adam for cello ensemble? I didn't know of such a version.

Now listening to Ten Holt Complete Multiple Piano Works (Irene Russo, Fred Oldenburg, Sandra van Veen & Jeroen van Veen; Brilliant Classics). I listened to Horizon, Meandres, and Shadow nor Prey. I had an impression that Canto Ostinato is a sort of exceptional work of Ten Holt, but I found that the other multiple piano works are very good as well.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> Bach's Partita No. 4 with Andreas Schiff... Happy birthday Bach! You are da man .


March 21 in the Julian calendar, March 31 in the Gregorian.

If you want to celebrate the Earth being in the same position in relation to the sun on the day of Bach''s birth, you'll have to wait.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## brotagonist

Very interesting, ArtMusic! I want to hear Lady Macbeth some day, too!

So, I really did give my triceps a workout and I really did get back to the correct disc afterwards 








Brahms Haydn Variations, Symphony 1
Klemperer Philharmonia

I think this is the first time I ever did a floor listen to this one  I think I should consider getting another version, a more modern one, with sensational sound  but not for quite a while yet, since I estimate that I trebled the size of my collection in about as many years  There really is a lot that deserves the floor.

Brahms sure gets right down to it in the Haydn Variations, doesn't he? No gentle increase in difficulty. He shows us his stuff from the first variation on. The first movement of the First Symphony left me speechless. It's this I have to hear again! It wasn't until the third movement that I realized that there was a marked Beethovenian sound. Duh! The fourth movement couldn't have said it more plainly LOL It's not the first time I heard this, either, but the floor really has a way with music.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach* : piano concertos 
*Pires *


----------



## Kivimees

More Finzi this weekend:









This CD contains 18 tracks. I thought about making a separate post for each track, but that might be overtly self-indulgent and more than a little annoying. :devil:


----------



## Blancrocher

The Music of Ezra Laderman, vol. 7 and 9 - Piano Sonata 3 (Hsing-ay Hsu); String Quartets 9, 11, and 12 (Alianza).

I just learned of the decease of this very interesting composer and influential teacher; he passed away on February 28th.

The following is a brief eulogy from the Yale School of Music, where he was a faculty member:

http://music.yale.edu/2015/03/01/memoriam-composer-ezra-laderman-90/


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Symphonycast*

Sleep isn't happening for me. Time to listen to Symphonycast.

This week is:

Hans Gal: Symphony No. 2

Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 4

Kenneth Woods conducts the Orchestra of the Swan in a live concert recording.

Listening link for anyone interested.


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "Piano Concerto"
[Soloist] Aaron Copland (P), the New York Philharmonic (January 13, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
William Schuman: "Concerto on Old English Rounds"
New York Philharmonic (April 17th & the 19th, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
William Schumann: "To Thee Old Cause"
[Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic (November 22, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in E Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Piéces pour le Luth, volume I

BWV 995
BWV 996
BWV 998

Hopkinson Smith, lute

on Astrée (France), from 1981


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Taggart

An excellent sampler of Naxos's Dowland offerings. A nice mixture of lute and song prevents it becoming too sameish. Steven Rickards has an excellent counter tenor voice - fairly light (not too rich and fruity), excellent enunciation and puts plenty of emotion into his singing. A range of excellent lutenists - Nigel North, Dorothy Linell and Jacob Heringman - plus the Rose Consort of Viols make for an ideal mix of playing for Dowland's great music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

British string quartets for Sunday morning

*Britten
Simple Symphony, for String Orchestra Op. 4 (version for string quartet)*
The Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, 1990]

Another excellent work that has never been nominated in the String Quartet list thread. My introduction to Britten's chamber music, and still a favourite.










*Bridge
(i)String Quartet no. 4*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]

This fine early modernist work is given its definitive reading by the excellent Maggini Quartet.










*(ii)An Irish Melody, 'The Londonderry Air'
Cherry Ripe
Sally In Our Alley
Sir Roger De Coverley*
The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2012]










*
Delius
String Quartet* (1916) 'Late Swallows'
Sonata in one movement for cello and piano (1916)
Fitzwilliam Quartet; George Isaac & Martin Jones

Again, a fine but neglected string quartet.










*Moeran
String Quartet in E flat major
String Quartet No. 1 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1997]

Both works are lovely, in the British / Irish pastoral style, and are finely crafted. The A minor quartet has recently received a nomination in the SQ list thread.


----------



## Badinerie

Got round to listening to more of the fantastic Callas remastered set.
Only half way through though.


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Edition 7; Momente (2 CD)*

Glorious Stockhausen...


----------



## Bruce

*Muss-Ash*

As recommended by Jeff W, I'm currently listening to Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, (while catching up on a rather long backlog of this thread) as orchestrated (and conducted) by Vladimir Ashkenazy. The Philharmonia Orchestra provides the music.









It's so strange hearing this, after about 45 years of hearing only Ravel's orchestration. But Ashkenazy has really done a marvelous job with his orchestration, and this certainly wears well, I would say. Thanks to Jeff for bringing this to my notice! :tiphat:

Edit: Just finished listening to this, and it really is a great arrangement and recording! Especially, thinking of Kevin while listening to the final movement. Squeezes the tears from my eyes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mendelssohn, String Symphony No. 9

Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Bruce

*Levine/Mahler 3*



JACE said:


> I think the Fourth is the best entry in Levine's RCA Mahler cycle. Judith Blegen sounds great.
> 
> Others really dig his Third and Seventh.


I'm one. I have not heard his seventh, but the 3rd remains my favorite version of this symphony. Especially the last movement--Levine controls the tempo perfectly.


----------



## Bruce

*Rattle's Mahler 10*



JACE said:


> Rattle/BPO has been my "standard" M10. But I'll give Levine's a listen in the next day or two. :tiphat:
> 
> On the advice of some fellow TC board members, I'm listening to Gil Shaham's recording of Sibelius' Violin Concerto with Giuseppe Sinopoli and the Philharmonia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great so far. Very dramatic.


I'll be interested in learning what you think of Levine's 10th. I have not heard it myself, but have recordings of the 10th by Rattle, Inbal and Wyn Morris. Though Rattle is touted by many critics as the best, I prefer Morris, or, even more, Inbal.


----------



## Vasks

_The King of Instruments does Hindemith Sonatas with Simon Preston at the helm_


----------



## Bruce

*Mom*



Kevin Pearson said:


> My mother passed away this afternoon from heart failure due to pneumonia. She had been ill on and off for a while now and so it wasn't unexpected, but she was my mom. I left work early and the only thing I could think to play fitting at the moment was Mozart's Requiem. About a year ago my mother told me that two angels had been speaking with her and told her to get her house in order. They had names but I do not recall what she said they were. They would speak to her and guide her and sing hymns and quote scripture. This was during a period where she was quite ill and there was concern she would not pull through then but she did and got stronger and worked on getting things in order. She Recently had pneumonia again and was sick about a week and died of heart failure. Anyway, death is part of life and even though I'm sad I accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Allow me to add my own condolences. Just as I read this, (I've been listening to Ashkenazy's orchestration of Mussorgsky's Pictures), the final movement, The Great Gate of Kiev started playing. I couldn't think of anything more appropriate for someone who has begun their new life.


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: The Dream of Gerontius
Richard Lewis (tenor, Gerontius), Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano, Angel), Kim Borg (bass, Priest/Angel of the Agony)
Hallé Choir, Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus, Ambrosian Singers
Hallé Orchestra/John Barbirolli


----------



## Bruce

*Lots o' Symphonies*



Shostakovichfan01 said:


> 1. Shostakovich Symphonies 1 - 15 (Svetlanov, Kondrashin, Mravinsky) - on Vinyl
> 2. Beethoven Symphonies 1 - 9 (Karajan, 1961/62) - on Vinyl
> 3. Beethoven Symphonies 1 - 9 (Leibowitz 1961) - on Vinyl


That's a bunch of symphonies! How do you compare the three conductors on the Shostakovich works? My own favorite is Kondrashin, though I have hardly heard all the Shostakovich he's conducted. He does a great job on #13, I know.


----------



## Bruce

*Höller and Obukhov*

Still catching up on Current Listenings. And while doing so, checking out:

York Höller - Piano Sonata No. 3 (Someone, I forget who, already, had been listening to a lot of Höller recently, and inspired me to see what I could find of his on Spotify. So I settled on this 3rd sonata)















Which I'm enjoying very much.

And, thanks to Albert7 :tiphat:, Obukhov's Preface to the Book of Life on YouTube.






Which is a fascinating work!


----------



## Bruce

*Zhukov*



Saintbert said:


> I have been listening to two sets of the *Scriabin piano sonatas* back to back: *Ruth Laredo's* (Nonesuch) and *Igor Zhukov's* (Melodiya). I come back to this music time and time again, and it can't help but change, with time and each different interpretation. But the feeling I get now, listening to the two (early 70's) recordings is that Zhukov has more "punch" and it makes for a more dynamic performance.


I prefer Zhukov, too. He was my introduction to Scriabin, (along with Merzhanov on the old Melodiya label), and I still find his playing some of the best for these works.


----------



## Bruce

*Sampling Schnelzer*



cwarchc said:


> Tales from Suburbia on BBC3 by Albert Schnelzer
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02lzs0x


Listening to this now while (still!) catching up. Neat stuff!


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto a Quattro da chiesa in A Minor, Op.2, No.4

Concerto Koln


----------



## Bruce

*Sunday Chamber*

Whew! Finally caught up. Enough sampling for me, it's time to do some serious listening, for which I turn to some chamber music:

Schumann - Fantasiestücke in A minor, Op. Op. 88 - performed by the Borodin Trio









Some of Schumann's best chamber music. I prefer his chamber music which includes a piano to that for strings alone.

Brahms - Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108 with Perlman and Ashkenazy









Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 10 in G, Op. 96 performed by the Duo Concertante









Haydn (maybe, but probably not) - String Quartet in D, Op. 2, No. 5 performed by the Schneider Quartet









Well, if it's not really by Haydn, it's not bad, and shouldn't be banished just because it pretends to be a Haydn quartet.

And Hummel - Flute Sonata in D, Op. 50 - Paula Robison and Samuel Sanders


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Concert Arias (Kochel nos. 272, 583, 79, 582, 490, 528 & 383)
Kiri Te Kanawa, soprano.
Gyorgy Fischer / Vienna Chamber Orchestra
Recorded 1980 - Kiri was ahead of the fashion curve with her big '80s hair.










Ives - Three Places in New England
Tilson Thomas / Boston Symphony


----------



## Pugg

*Gounod : Romeo & Julliette.*
*Kraus / Malfitano/* van Dam/ Quillicio. e.a


----------



## Heliogabo

Tartini, Devil's trill

Oistrakh and Yampolsky


----------



## MozartsGhost

*J.S. Bach*
_Magnificat
Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen_

Gardiner


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sibelius*: _Symphony No. 5_ (Karajan, Berliner)

*Stravinsky*: _Violin Concerto_ (Hahn, Marriner)


----------



## brotagonist

After two days of a nearly uninterrupted broth of fog, I awoke to a glorious sunshine.









Scarlatti 18 Piano Sonatas
Sudbin

I hope to give this more attention later on than I am doing presently, as I get my breakfast ready and scan TC


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998/9.


























Claude (d. 1918), Emma (d. 1934), Claude-Emma (d. 1919), rest together at Cimetiere de Passy, Paris.


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms, Mozart: Clarinet Quintets
Berlin Soloists









Schoenberg: 8 Songs, op. 6
Melanie Diener, Urs Liska


----------



## Guest

Stravinsky
Rite of Spring

Philharmonia Orchestra / Salonen

Did this really cause a riot? People need to get out more.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Boulez conducts Webern: everything from op 26 (Das Augenlicht) to op 31 (Cantata 2).






Webern's string quartet (op 28) is incredible...


----------



## hpowders

Dvorak String Sextet in A Major
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

A chamber music masterpiece performed infectiously by this wonderful ensemble led by Joseph Silverstein, former concertmaster of the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*

_Kathleen Battle sings Mozart_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Andre Previn conducting


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Mennin
String Quartet no.2 (1951)*
The Kohon Quartet [Vox, 1993]

I liked this punchy American mid 20th century work on first audition.










*Kevin Volans - String Quartet No.2 "Hunting: Gathering" (1987)
Kronos Quartet* [Nonesuch, 1991]

This I have heard before but it is nice to be reminded of how unusual and engaging it is.










*Webern
Langsamer Satz für Streichquartett
Streichquartett (1905)
Rondo für Streichquartett (1906)
3 Stücke für Streichquartett (1913)
Streichquartett op.28
Satz für Streichtrio op. post. (1925)
Streichtrio op. 20*
Emerson Quartet [DG, 1995]

Less well known works (and the Op 28 Quartet) for string trio and quartet by Webern, all of them worthwhile, and in the case of the early works, it is fascinating to trace Webern's trajectory from late romanticism through expressionism to serialism. Beautifully played by the Emerson quartet, whose style I had anticipated suiting Webern perfectly.


----------



## DaveS

Maurizio Pollini

Beethoven Sonata in E flat major,op.7;Sonata in E major,Op.14#1; Sonata in G major,Op.14#2;Sonata in B flat major,Op.22 Rec. 2012. Believe these may have been the ones that completed his recording of all of the sonatas, which took some 30 years to achieve.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Sequenzas (various performers); Chemins II & IV, Points on the Curve to Find, etc. (Boulez)

*p.s.* I've also been watching numerous videos of various performances of the sequences, something I'd never done before. I'm not sure I can hear every effect the composer intended (as when the trumpet is blown into the piano in S10), but at any rate I've got a better idea of details I should at least theoretically be hearing.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms*:

-_Piano Quartets #1 (Op. 25) and #3 (Op. 60)_ - Beaux Arts Trio plus Walter Trampler on viola.

- _String Sextet No. 2, Op. 36 (Amadeus Quartet)_


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1835): Piano Trio in F Major, Op.32

Czech Baroque Trio: Martin Jakubicek, piano -- Antonin Rous, violin -- Jan Skrdlik, cello


----------



## Haydn man

Noticed this recommend on TC and so tried it via Spotify
Virtuoso playing as would be expected, but it seems to me accompanied by great feeling


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Brahms
symphonies 2 and 4

I'm really enjoying these, been sleepers in my little collection.


----------



## Becca

Watching & listening .... Kenneth Macmillan's _Elite Syncopations_ done to music of Scott Joplin and others - a delightful romp.


----------



## omega

Yesterday:

*Bruckner*
_Symphonie No.7_
Claudio Abbado | Wiener Philharmoniker








_______________

Today:

*Salonen*
_Violin Concerto_
Leila Josefowicz | Esa-Pekka Salonen | Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra







I like it very much!

*Saariaho*
_Circle Map_
Susanna Mälkki | Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra







A very strange atmosphere, almost frightening...

*Haas*
_..._
Dimitrios Polisoidis (Viola) | Georg Schulz (Accordeon) | Sylvain Cambreling (Conductor) | Klangforum Wien
Here on YouTube


----------



## Heliogabo

Disc 1
Béla Bartók
Hungarian Peasant songs BB107
Hungarian sketches BB103
Roumanian Folk Dances BB76
Transylvanian Dances for orchestra BB102b
Roumanian Dances for orchestra BB61
The miraclous mandarin Op.19 BB82

Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer









Disc 8
Mozart
Piano concertos Nos. 19 & 20

Murray Perahia
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruce said:


> That's a bunch of symphonies! How do you compare the three conductors on the Shostakovich works? My own favorite is Kondrashin, though I have hardly heard all the Shostakovich he's conducted. He does a great job on #13, I know.


Pardon me for jumping in, but I prefer Kondrashin on Shostakovich's symphonies. I can't put my finger on why; there's something about his recordings that make sense of this music to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Christmas story.*

Wait, isn't Easter coming up? Shucks, late for the party again.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> Pardon me for jumping in, but I prefer Kondrashin on Shostakovich's symphonies. I can't put my finger on why; there's something about his recordings that make sense of this music to me.


Forced to pick between Kondrashin, Svetlanov, and Mravinsky, I'd choose Kondrashin too.

But don't forget Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.5 from this set.


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> I'll be interested in learning what you think of Levine's 10th. I have not heard it myself, but have recordings of the 10th by Rattle, Inbal and Wyn Morris. Though Rattle is touted by many critics as the best, I prefer Morris, or, even more, Inbal.


Bruce,

I have Wyn Morris' M10 on vinyl. I recall prefering Rattle's BPO Tenth though. (It's been a LONG time since I heard the Morris recording. I should probably re-listen.)

I've never heard Inbal's M10.

I'm going to listen to Levine's M10 next, after I finish the Duke Ellington CD that's now playing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1; Nos. 1-2-3; Manhattan Quartet. I like this recording; it is not overly ambient or bloated-sounding in the bass like some quartet recordings can be. Nice, dry, and the interpretation is good. I'm hunting for further volumes used.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Maskarade Overture, Clarinet Concerto and 3rd Symphony-Myung Whun Chung, Olle Schill and the Gothenburg S.O


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Shostakovich, Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1; Nos. 1-2-3; Manhattan Quartet. I like this recording; it is not overly ambient or bloated-sounding in the bass like some quartet recordings can be. Nice, dry, and the interpretation is good. I'm hunting for further volumes used.


I currently, for convenience, only have the Borodin Quartet selects on Virgin 2fer. For sets, I like Shostakovich Quartet, and Fitzwilliam Quartet, which I'd respectively describe as Russian, and Cosmopolitan.:tiphat:


----------



## MrCello

The Franck Violin Sonata in A Major


----------



## pmsummer

WORLD'S BLISS
_Medieval Songs of Love and Death_
*John Fleagle*; Bodhran, fiddle, harp, lute, vocals
Shira Kammen; fiddle, vielle

Magnatunes


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Forced to pick between Kondrashin, Svetlanov, and Mravinsky, I'd choose Kondrashin too.
> 
> But don't forget Rozhdestvensky.


I see at least three different sets of Kondrashin/Shosty. Can someone comment on their respective sound qualities?


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruce said:


> York Höller - Piano Sonata No. 3 (*Someone, I forget who*, already, had been listening to a lot of Höller recently, and inspired me to see what I could find of his on Spotify. So I settled on this 3rd sonata)
> 
> View attachment 66767
> View attachment 66768


Possibly me. If I can recommend one of the most interesting / exciting Holler works i've heard recently, here's "Pensées":






playing now:










Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger lute works - Paul O'Dette, lute


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> I currently, for convenience, only have the Borodin Quartet selects on Virgin 2fer. For sets, I like Shostakovich Quartet, and Fitzwilliam Quartet, which I'd respectively describe as Russian, and Cosmopolitan.:tiphat:


I like the Fitzwilliam as well, which I have. Funny you should mention the Borodin; I heard a youtube clip of them on a late Beethoven, and was knocked out by the performance, musicality, and sound. It was beautiful in all respects. I shall definitely take your recommendation on their set. I also, from this thread , want to look into the Shosty symphonies by Kondrashin, if it's available reasonably. You know how that out of print Russian stuff on Melodia is...

:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


> I see at least three different sets of Kondrashin/Shosty. Can someone comment on their respective sound qualities?


Kontra,

Sorry that I can't help you out. My DSCH Kondrashin set consists of a combination of old Melodiya/Angel vinyl, Everest vinyl, Quintessence vinyl, and a couple Chant du Monde CDs.


----------



## Jeff W

Bruce said:


> Thanks to Jeff for bringing this to my notice! :tiphat:


Glad you enjoyed it!









Also, if you are again feeling adventurous, try out Sir Henry Wood's orchestration. He left out the Promenades but did a wonderful job all together. He uses a variety of different orchestral effects in the different pictures. I think I saw that there is a video of it on Youtube...

Anyhow, I listened to this at the gym:









Sergei Prokofiev's Symphonies No. 2 (late listening for the Saturday Symphony thread) and No. 3. Dmitrij Kitajenko led the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln. I am pretty convinced that I don't care for Prokofiev's symphonies that much. I'm going to find a different performance on Youtube to see if it is just the recordings that don't do the music justice.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Steve Reich: Four Organs, Bang on a Can.* _Again..._the fidelity is excellent, and this does wonderful things for my brain while I'm typing on the internet. I go back to this often.

These long "sheets" of organ sound. Those Farfisa organs have a very sine-wave-like sound, pretty pure, but with some extra high harmonics added.

I got this from trying to recreate that sound on my synthesizers; you start with a sine wave, and you're almost there.\

The net result of clustering these waves into thick chords is a "sheet" of pure sound that washes over you. It is like having a clean windshield after the rain.


----------



## KenOC

JACE said:


> Kontra,
> 
> Sorry that I can't help you out. My DSCH Kondrashin set consists of a combination of old Melodiya/Angel vinyl, Everest vinyl, Quintessence vinyl, and a couple Chant du Monde CDs.


Kondrashin's 10 and 15 are part of this super-budget download. Most of the other symphonies are Mravinsky. Sound is generally good.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...56844&sr=1-3&keywords=shostakovich+symphonies


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I see at least three different sets of Kondrashin/Shosty. Can someone comment on their respective sound qualities?


This link may help some. :tiphat:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Feb07/Shostakovich_Kondrashin_MELCD1010165.htm


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Edition 14; Aus den Sieben Tagen (From the Seven Days) (7 CD)*

I can't think of any other modernist composer who was as prolific as Stockhausen.


----------



## Saintbert

In the 1990's, *Izumi Tateno*, the great interpreter of Finnish piano music, recorded three disc of *Selim Palmgren's piano works* for Finlandia Records. I've been listening to these today. Palmgren was a pianist himself, and his pieces have a strong romantic feel to them. Some of them sound like they could be companion pieces to Chopin's works.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> This link may help some. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Feb07/Shostakovich_Kondrashin_MELCD1010165.htm


Thanks. If one also wants the 2nd Violin Concerto, then the one with just his glasses on the cover is the best option since it has been remastered to some degree. I'm sure remastering can only go so far!


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thanks. If one also wants the 2nd Violin Concerto, then the one with just his glasses on the cover is the best option since it has been remastered to some degree. I'm sure remastering can only go so far!


The set with the glasses is the one to have, I'm told. But I ordered it some time back and asked for a refund after a couple of months waiting for it. May be best to determine availability (and let us know!)


----------



## MrCello

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 4*

I can't find my Kondrashin discs, so I'm listening to him conduct the Staatskapelle Dresden at its German premiere.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

I had difficulty to get into Xenakis and knew I was missing something. I absolutely love Ligeti so could not understand why Xenakis was so weird, so untouchable, so unsolvable.

After Septimal Tritone kind advice on another thread...

I am now listening to Xenakis Bohor for the third time round on closed over-ear headphones completely immersing myself in the music's soundstage.

(Bohor part 1 and part 2)

This is truly mind altering music, where the subconscious is torn by the incessant high dynamics, the metallic banging, drops and scratches, the shifts in tone made by the Laotian mouth-organ and by so many other other-worldy sounds that includes Byzanthine chants! The pauses in the music are less than a second in duration but they're perceived as rests urgently needed during the constant flow of a torrent of sound.

The mind eventually starts to take it all in and the broad structure of sound becomes clearer with every listening session.

The ending feels like being left in a tent almost blown away by hurricane winds whilst the incessant rain grates at the seams of your only shelter. The sound then suddenly stops leaving you gasping for air, literally!

Maybe this is a metaphor for being shown another world made of physical sounds that can physically interact directly with your own brain, induce differing primordial affects and when the sound suddenly disappears leaving you in a post-dreamlike state where you have no clue what just happened.

I adore Ligeti and his music has grown on me these past few months.

Now I am looking forward to experiencing Xenakis' own world.

Thanks Septimal Tritone :tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Luigi Nono -- Intolleranza 1960/Gustav Mahler -- 8th Symphony*









Luigi Nono, Bernhard Kontarsky, Staatsoper Stuttgart -- Intolleranza 1960









Gustav Mahler, Hermann Scherchen -- 8th Symphony (latest purchase)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Trio No. 1*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Wagner*: _Parsifal, Act III_ (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth)

I finish it tonight. As much as I loved _Tristan_ and enjoyed _Meistersinger_, _Parsifal_ is my favorite so far.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A Puccini afternoon.


----------



## tortkis

Gabriel Prokofiev: Selected Classical Works 2003-2012
The Elysian Quartet, The Heritage Orchestra & DJ Yoda, Peter Gregson, Powerplant & GéNIA








String Quartet No. 1 & No. 2
Concerto for Turntables & Orchestra (extracts)
Piano Book No. 1 (extracts)
Cello Multitracks
Import/Export, suite for global junk (extracts)

I certainly enjoyed this. Mostly rhythmic and energetic. I have never heard of turntables concerto. Thanks to Delicious Manager!


----------



## pmsummer

MNEMOSYNE
_Repertoire spanning 22 centuries, from the "Delphic Paean" of Athenaeus to the "Estonian Lullaby" of Veljo Tormis, via folk song fragments from North and South America and Spain, pieces by Tallis, Dufay, Brumel, Hildegard von Bingen, Jan Garbarek, a Russian psalm, a Scottish ballad of the 16th century, and much more._
*Jan Garbarek*, tenor or soprano saxophones
*The Hilliard Ensemble*
David James, countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
John Potter, tenor
Gordon Jones, baritone

ECM New Series


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Terry Riley 
Requiem for Adam*
Kronos Quartet, Terry Riley [Nonesuch, 2001]


----------



## D Smith

Taking a cue from TurnaboutVox earlier today I listened to the Moeran String Quartet and the Delius String Quartet both of which I enjoyed a lot. I can recommend these performances as well by the Maggini and Britten Quartets. (I loved Moeran's String Trio as much if not more as well).


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> MNEMOSYNE
> _Repertoire spanning 22 centuries, from the "Delphic Paean" of Athenaeus to the "Estonian Lullaby" of Veljo Tormis, via folk song fragments from North and South America and Spain, pieces by Tallis, Dufay, Brumel, Hildegard von Bingen, Jan Garbarek, a Russian psalm, a Scottish ballad of the 16th century, and much more._
> *Jan Garbarek*, tenor or soprano saxophones
> *The Hilliard Ensemble*
> David James, countertenor
> Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
> John Potter, tenor
> Gordon Jones, baritone
> 
> ECM New Series


Looks great. I just now ordered it.


----------



## George O

*to Marschallin, my greatest admirer, love, Em*










Silvius Leopold Weiss (1686-1750)

Suite d-moll
Tombeau sur la Mort de M. Conte de Logy arrivée 1721
Prélude und Fantasie c-moll
Suite D-dur

Hopkinson Smith, lute

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in E Flat, KV 166

Henk de Graaf and Jan Jansen, clarinets -- Remco de Vries and Sandra Zoer, oboes -- Ron Tyhuis and Irma Kort, english horns -- Martin van der Merwe and Jos Buurman, horns -- Johan Steinmann and Dymphna van Dooremaal, bassoons


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8, Gergiev with the Mariinsky Orchestra. Rather overpowering stuff!


----------



## Celloman

I bought this today for $1.









Vinyl already sounds like velvet, but combine this with the voice of Maria Callas and you get 100% pure silk.

Isn't it delicious?


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Silvius Leopold Weiss (1686-1750)
> 
> Suite d-moll
> Tombeau sur la Mort de M. Conte de Logy arrivée 1721
> Prélude und Fantasie c-moll
> Suite D-dur
> 
> Hopkinson Smith, lute
> 
> on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1978
> 
> 5 stars


Hmmm... cats on audio gear?


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Looks great. I just now ordered it.


I believe you'll like it. I do hope so.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> I believe you'll like it. I do hope so.


I've never heard any Hilliard Ensemble that I didn't like. Plus I listened to samples of a few cuts on Amazon.


----------



## pmsummer

HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Martin Alsop, conductor

Naxos


----------



## Balthazar

*Berlioz ~ Requiem*. Robert Shaw leads Atlanta with John Aler singing tenor.

*Scelsi ~ Uaxuctum -- The Legend of the Mayan City which they themselves destroyed for religious reasons* (1966). Peter Rundel leads the Vienna RSO. I feel a Scelsi binge coming on...

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 32, Op. 111*. Feeding my sudden mini-obsession with this piece, I listened to more recordings by Richard Goode (shown), Alfred Brendel, Maurizio Pollini, and András Schiff, and Daniil Trifonov's extraordinary live performance from his December recital at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Last week there was a box on my porch with about 30 cassette tapes and a sticky note with my name on it . . . nobody's owed up to putting the box there so the mystery continues, 

In the mean time, I'll just enjoy. 










*William Walton*
_Popular Song ("Facade": Suite No 2)
Polka ("Facade": Suite No 1)_

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
_Aria (Cantilena) ("Bachianas brasileiras" No 5)_

*Erik Satie*
_Gymnopedie Nos 1 & No 3_

*Frederick Delius*
_"On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring"_

Karita Mattila Soprano

Academy of St Martins in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - Nagano/LSO
Incredible! What a fantastic recording!


----------



## Bruce

*Thinking*



SimonNZ said:


> Possibly me. If I can recommend one of the most interesting / exciting Holler works i've heard recently, here's "Pensées":


Yes, I think it was you, SimonNZ. I'm only beginning to explore Höller's work, and find it really fascinating. I appreciate the ideas--listening to Pensées at the moment, while I respond to the Current Listenings thread.


----------



## Krummhorn

As this thread has become another huge file, we have created Current Listening Vol III to continue the discussion.

See Vol III.


----------

